# Mundane News



## Katherine (1 Nov 2016)

[*Admin edit: Part 2 of this thread can be found here - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mundane-news.173256/}*



Hill Wimp said:


> Seasonal depression has hit.



Sending you and


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2016)

Mares tails and mackerel skies for the last day, I'm expecting heavy weather tomorrow, and an end to this warm (75F) weather. There will be a pancake breakfast at the volunteer fire department in a neighboring town this weekend, and I've been invited to ride with the group from here, mostly older fellows that put in a lot of miles.


----------



## tyred (2 Nov 2016)

54 days until Christmas!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2016)

One of the disadvantages of going to bed dead early (9pm) is that you wake up at ungodly o'clock.

Meanwhile, in Mundane News news, we're now in another new version. This is not the 5th post of the thread.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2016)

4° I tells ya.....4.

That don't impress Shania Twain much.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> 4° I tells ya.....4.
> 
> That don't impress Shania Twain much.


5 here. Going one better than you...


----------



## summerdays (2 Nov 2016)

I fell asleep on the sofa last night.... I only woke up because Mr Summerdays woke up! I don't normally do that so I must have been really tired.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 5 here. Going one better than you...




No-one likes a show off...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> No-one likes a show off...


But they were before global warming had been heard of. They're about 6 degrees in new money.


----------



## steve50 (2 Nov 2016)

First hard frost of the year last night, looks like its going to be a nice but cold day today.


----------



## Smithbat (2 Nov 2016)

5.45 get up for me. No frost here but eerie fog again so more layers for me this morning I think. 

Morning all


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Nov 2016)

Blue skies and sunshine on the beach. No frost as we don't have them but it's rather


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2016)

Manflu for sale, one careful owner, genuine reason for sale - no longer required


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2016)

Beautiful bright sunny autumn morning in coventry, but chilly, about 4%, I've got the heating on.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Nov 2016)

Today will be a day of frantic cleaning as I leave for my country residence early tomorrow. Sasha and Henry have their other staff member staying for the duration.

I also have to pack the car with rather a lot of stuff


----------



## summerdays (2 Nov 2016)

Beautiful sunny morning here... doesn't look frosty but it is looking cool out there!


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2016)

User said:


> We'll be heading in to the Basin this morning.
> 
> Any good antique shops in Coventry @dave r?



The one in Earlsdon high street is the only one I'm aware of, there are probably others but I don't know them.


----------



## tyred (2 Nov 2016)

Nothing in particular to do today and all day to do it!


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> Nothing in particular to do today and all day to do it!



Monday was like that, I ended up doing the housework, today I'll be down the club being sociable and playing bingo with the rest of the senior citizens.


----------



## Smithbat (2 Nov 2016)

I lied it was frosty, I thought it was just a heavy dew until I saw people scraping their windscreens as I went by. I went the long way to work so I get to cycle on the riverside path. It looked lovely, cold but lovely.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Nov 2016)

I'm on shed detail today, the management has informed me that 3 bikes and a trike in the conservatory is not acceptable. (it is about time I tidied up the shed though)


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> Nothing in particular to do today and all day to do it!



You won't get it finished and you know it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> Nothing in particular to do today and all day to do it!


Get it out of the way first and then you can have a free day.


----------



## tyred (2 Nov 2016)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'd put it off until tomorrow, then he can have an even freer day.


But then it would be hanging over you all day.


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2016)

2c when i left this morning, down to 0.5c by the time i got to work, officially woolly hat weather


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Nov 2016)

I have just done the tasks that i have been putting off for a few days and i feel a whole lot better for it 

Now to start the cleaning, the ironing, the packing......................... will it ever end


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm just going for a walk before heading up to my mother's to sweep up her leaves.


Your mother is deciduous?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2016)

Morning , it is nice and sunny here, the kitten was outside enjoying himself but has now just come in. He managed to sneak into my garage yesterday and was in there for ages, he must have been amazed by what I have crammed in there.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm just going for a walk before heading up to my mother's to sweep up her leaves.



I too have leaves.....I hope you're enjoying all the spare time retirement brings Rocky... cough cough.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Nov 2016)

511 working days left.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2016)

User13710 said:


> Woman's Hour is discussing farting



That Jane Garvey pushing the boundries again.

Ok just tuned in and it's all about mascara, I'm going back to sky sports news.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2016)

Crane/Building Site News

OK, the big boy cranes are supposed to be turning up this week or next. There's a lot of activity going on getting the site ready for them. Dave the JCB driver said that most of our street will be blocked off during arrival and installation.

So. They've now finished laying down the floor of the first level of the larger block #1, now working on level 2






For block #2 they are still working on the ground level and walls.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Crane/Building Site News
> 
> OK, the big boy cranes are supposed to be turning up this week or next. There's a lot of activity going on getting the site ready for them. Dave the JCB driver said that most of our street will be blocked off during arrival and installation.
> 
> ...



Not the worst view out of your window atm Ian, will it be lost when this is finished?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Not the worst view out of your window atm Ian, will it be lost when this is finished?




Yep, I will be surrounded by tower blocks. They are they first of 4 going up.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Yep, I will be surrounded by tower blocks. They are they first of 4 going up.



Booo...


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Entering Hawkedbury Junction lock earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 149966
> 
> ...


Hope you have the Woodburner going.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Booo...




It's not such a bad thing. The immediate area is a shyte hole of neglected warehouses and one of the reasons we bought this building is due to all the new housing going up. All potential future customers for our new adventures.

My office is on the left. The pics above are what were the warehouses below


This is one of my other views at the moment


This is an image of the 4 blocks The 2 red outlines are what they are building at the moment. The 2 to the left are the next phase. The one to the right is my block.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> It's not such a bad thing. The immediate area is a shyte hole of neglected warehouses and one of the reasons we bought this building is due to all the new housing going up. All potential future customers for our new adventures.
> 
> My office is on the left. The pics above are what were the warehouses below
> 
> ...



Hmmm, as long as you get to see the sky still. It does look a bit desolate in those middle pics.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Hmmm, as long as you get to see the sky still. It does look a bit desolate in those middle pics.




We are lucky that our offices are floor to ceiling windows on 2 levels (20ft) on all 3 sides so will still have plenty of light


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> We are lucky that our offices are floor to ceiling windows on 2 levels (20ft) on all 3 sides so will still have plenty of light



Very nice.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just done the tasks that i have been putting off for a few days and i feel a whole lot better for it
> 
> Now to start the cleaning, the ironing, the packing......................... will it ever end


Eventually-it just feels like forever!


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2016)

At this very moment I weigh exactly 90kg, subject to the accuracy of my scales of course....before the pedants mention it.

oo, oo, edited to say that is clothed with canvas shoes on too,


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2016)

User13710 said:


> Woman's Hour is discussing farting


Women fart?


----------



## Smithbat (2 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Women fart?


Yes, but they smell of roses and lolipops


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Yes, but they smell of roses and lolipops


 yeah, right.


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2016)

I am home, manflu won.


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am home, manflu won.


You are a disgrace to men everywhere


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> You are a disgrace to men everywhere


So how did you get the nickname 'SICKNOTE'?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2016)

User13710 said:


> Woman's Hour is discussing farting


She wasn't going to say the word until the expert let rip though, was she?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So how did you get the nickname 'SICKNOTE'?


Wasn't that when he was in the building trade,


View: https://youtu.be/yCANZ2QHkj0


----------



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 5 here. Going one better than you...



2° here this morning


----------



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2016)

User said:


> This is the bit of metal that caused my puncture this morning.It is about 8mm long. This way it works as an Xmas tree
> View attachment 149982
> 
> This way it works as a model bird
> View attachment 149984


The second one is surely a dinosaur


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> The second one is surely a dinosaur


It's a crocodole in wellies.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2016)

I did a spot of plastering on the ceiling.




And quite a few spots on the floor.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2016)

Birds are thought to be pretty closely descended from some flavours of dinosaurs.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Women fart?


https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...as-during-laser-surgery-she-was-badly-burned/

Broccoli, cabbage, or kale, may lead to more methane.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2016)

User said:


> We're going to 'My Dhabba' on Spon Street tonight. TripAdvisor seems to rate it - any of the locals been? @dave r - have you eaten there?


Are you going to have a Dhabba do, in a Flintstones style?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2016)

Storminess has passed, for now. Dog walk is imminent. I just got back from a bike ride postponed until after a downpour, and I got home right before it stormed again.


----------



## tyred (2 Nov 2016)

Winter fixed wheel bike serviced, rusty bits on Brompton touched up, another bag of excess books taken to charity shop, car washed, panel lights on car heater controls now working, dodgy bathroom lightswitch replaced, fridge re-stocked with cider. All is well with the world!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2016)

Dog walk delayed, Still raining. Pizza rolls for lunch!


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> Winter fixed wheel bike serviced, rusty bits on Brompton touched up, another bag of excess books taken to charity shop, car washed, panel lights on car heater controls now working, dodgy bathroom lightswitch replaced, fridge re-stocked with cider. All is well with the world!


I thought you were doing not a lot all day?


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2016)

This evening we are supposed to be seeing Glenn Tilbrook. It looks unlikely at the moment, I may cough and sneeze through the whole thing


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> FTFY
> 
> 
> 
> GWS


Very droll.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2016)

I went and bought an energy saving lightbulb today, but had to climb up and fit it so I didn't save much energy


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2016)

I have been ordered by the Management to stay in tonight, so the jimjams are on. Anybody want two tickets to see Glenn Tilbrook, doors in 50 minutes.

We saw him last time he was in Leicester, very good show, he does a lot of Squeeze stuff as well as his solo material. Up the Junction and Labelled with Love done on his own with just an acoustic guitar are quite moving.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This evening we are supposed to be seeing Glenn Tilbrook. It looks unlikely at the moment, I may cough and sneeze through the whole thing


I know it's a bit late but e-mail them, there will be people turned away at the door (sold out) but Darren may be able to flog em for you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Nov 2016)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have been ordered by the Management to stay in tonight, so the jimjams are on. Anybody want two tickets to see Glenn Tilbrook, doors in 50 minutes.
> 
> We saw him last time he was in Leicester, very good show, he does a lot of Squeeze stuff as well as his solo material. Up the Junction and Labelled with Love done on his own with just an acoustic guitar are quite moving.


Glenn Tilbrook has an unusual almost piano-like way of playing guitar. His chord sequences just don't come anywhere near what a standard guitarist would choose. 

Chris Tifford, his major songwriting partner, used to drink a lot around Greenwich and I've even had the bizarre experience of performing a cover version of one of their songs while he was drinking at the back of the pub. He was completely fine about it. Probably just as odd for him as it was for us. Nice guy. 

That Julian Holland, who also drank a lot round here, was the complete opposite. Utter nobber.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2016)

trylove62 has just left me a voice message on Skype!


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Oops - sorry.... I was trying to get @Mad Doug Biker


We've all been trying to get @Mad Doug Biker but he plays hard to get.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2016)

I had help with making the spare bed up. Ivan checked the pillows were ready for @Hill Wimp


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I had help with making the spare bed up. Ivan checked the pillows were ready for @Hill Wimp
> View attachment 150038


----------



## Smithbat (2 Nov 2016)

My poor chum has been let down by the male race. Operation get her a chap is now in full flight!


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> My poor chum has been let down by the male race. Operation get her a chap is now in full flight!


Daft question, why does she need one?


----------



## Smithbat (2 Nov 2016)

She would like to meet a chap, have fun, settle down, you know the usual.


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2016)

Fair enough, but if you try to fix her up then there is pressure for success. FWIW I believe if she is happy with herself and her independence then she will attract the right kind of bloke without trying.


----------



## tyred (2 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I thought you were doing not a lot all day?



I got bored.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2016)

Another big storm, this time with hail round about me.But not here. I used the storm free time to get things from the store, more garage cleaning and removals, and prescription pick up for Mrs. GA, as well as a trip to the building center for sunflower seeds. I also walked the dogs, but we heard thunder the whole way round. Quite severe weather, hopefully it will be nice at the weekend for the pancake breakfast at the volunteer fire dept .


----------



## Katherine (2 Nov 2016)

Fake blood doesn't come off with handsoap , I have discovered . 
However , after being on a 2 day refresher course , I am a safe and effective first aider .


----------



## slowmotion (3 Nov 2016)

I've been fretting about wood adhesives. Urea formaldehyde has good gap filling qualities but it's a nightmare to clean up. PVA?


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I've been fretting about wood adhesives. Urea formaldehyde has good gap filling qualities but it's a nightmare to clean up. PVA?


What about that gorrila glue they keep advertising?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2016)

I currently have a tabby coloured lap warmer. 

I think she knows I'm leaving her for a few days 

The cat sitter will arrive by 9 and spend the next few days spoiling them rotten 24hrs a day


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Nov 2016)

TVC is still in bed very poorly.


----------



## summerdays (3 Nov 2016)

Get well soon TVC! If you are feeling bored you could take part in the flu survey which I've now been doing for the last few years. I've no idea whether the data is of tremendous use but just in case it is useful I fill it in each week, very quick if you are well. I only usually have to fill in the ill details a couple of times in the winter.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I've been fretting about wood adhesives. Urea formaldehyde has good gap filling qualities but it's a nightmare to clean up. PVA?


It also 'mullahs' any cutters/saws but once it's set it gives much better hold.


----------



## Katherine (3 Nov 2016)

Get well soon TVC, Be a good patient and do what the boss says .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2016)

Yes,get well soon @The Velvet Curtain. If it's that not-quite-flu cold that's been going around, you'll need a good supply of soft toilet paper because it majors in mucous.


----------



## Smithbat (3 Nov 2016)

Get well soon @The Velvet Curtain x


----------



## Shortandcrisp (3 Nov 2016)

Apparently, according to a bloke on Radio 2, 13% of Americans think USB is a country in Europe.


----------



## Smithbat (3 Nov 2016)

For the second time this year I have ridden to work and left my clean underwear at home. A day in cycling 3/4 it is then!


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2016)

GWS @The Velvet Curtain


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2016)

User said:


> GWS TVC or I shall be forced to come and give you a bed bath


I believe he's just jumped out of bed and gone back to work


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2016)

Morning. I was going to post a picture of the lovely dawn we had here this morning but for some reason the computer decided to have a laugh and import every photo on the memory card. 3440 so I've stopped it half way through.


How did they know that I was having a computer problem? I just received a phone call saying that I had one. I just said "Bye" and put the phone down.


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2016)

Morning. I have just woken. I do not intend to get out of bed any time soon, everything aches.

@User the key is under the mat, let yourslf in.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2016)

GWS to all peeps who are not feeling very well.

I've just put the kettle on, does anyone want one?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> GWS to all peeps who are not feeling very well.
> 
> I've just put the kettle on, does anyone want one?


Nice offer but I've already got a kettle.


----------



## Smithbat (3 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> GWS to all peeps who are not feeling very well.
> 
> I've just put the kettle on, does anyone want one?


Tea, strong, two sweeteners please.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I've been fretting about wood adhesives. Urea formaldehyde has good gap filling qualities but it's a nightmare to clean up. PVA?


I've tried that Gorilla glue to make a bird box type thing to hold an extractor fan in the shower room. I am not too sure how strong it is, I used it mainly for speed. It froths up like that expanding foam filler if you put too much on, it sets in an hour.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Tea, strong, two sweeteners please.


It's in the post.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Morning. I have just woken. I do not intend to get out of bed any time soon, everything aches.
> 
> @User the key is under the mat, let yourslf in.




Gosh get well soon @The Velvet Curtain x


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2016)

I have arrived at my country residence. The staff are a bit slack, they were still in bed when I arrived and I had to make my own tea


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I would suggest you flog them...
> 
> 
> .... but they might enjoy it.


Sack them more like

I will charge them a pint of something tasty shortly


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Morning. I have just woken. I do not intend to get out of bed any time soon, everything aches.
> 
> @User the key is under the mat, let yourslf in.


That's it, exaggerate the symptoms a bit, don't want us men looking weak and wimpy


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2016)

I am presently conversing with O2 live chat. 
It's not going well


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Morning. I have just woken. I do not intend to get out of bed any time soon, everything aches.
> 
> @User the key is under the mat, let yourslf in.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> Get well soon TVC! If you are feeling bored you could take part in the flu survey which I've now been doing for the last few years. I've no idea whether the data is of tremendous use but just in case it is useful I fill it in each week, very quick if you are well. I only usually have to fill in the ill details a couple of times in the winter.



According to some of them who work here flu is something that lasts 1 day


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I am presently conversing with O2 live chat.
> It's not going well



Been there, done that


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2016)

Hello wife.


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> That's it, exaggerate the symptoms a bit, don't want us men looking weak and wimpy


Sorry, I realise that's your job.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> According to some of them who work here flu is something that lasts 1 day


Are these the same twunts that cough and splutter at work so that everyone gets their germs.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2016)

Guess what ?


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Nov 2016)

larger louts....


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2016)

I've put some more plaster on the ceiling. I have now made a bigger mess than I did yesterday, the plaster went off like a rocket.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Guess what ?
> 
> View attachment 150054



ultimately a bike needs fuel.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> larger louts....


We're not THAT big I


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Guess what ?
> 
> View attachment 150054



it's November at last...?


----------



## Smithbat (3 Nov 2016)

You will all be glad to know that after a quick dash home, I now have underwear


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2016)

I am drawing a bath.

I believe that is the correct term. Better if Fenton was available to draw it for me.


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2016)

There are bubbles, I've run out of Matey, so I'm using Lu's Radox.


----------



## Smithbat (3 Nov 2016)

Matey! now you are showing your age, do they still make that? I dont even have a bath in the house any more so it would no use to me. I have just had the loveliest thoughts of my childhood so thank you TVC x


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Guess what ?
> 
> View attachment 150054


It's not actually Carling in those glasses?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not actually Carling in those glasses?


It was San Miguel.

I'm not usually a larger drinker. That will be my one an only


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> It was San Miguel.


Good! Carling would have brought out more green faces.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Are they different?


Miguel tastes sticky, Carling's just icky.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmose? post: 4539529 said:


> Good! Carling would have brought out more green faces.


Faces? Is that misspelt ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Sticky like sellotape, blutack, yoo-hoo, or araldite?


I'd need to organise a tasting session in a glue shop to give a definitive answer.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> What about that gorrila glue they keep advertising?


I need to be able to clean off any squeeze-out with water. Also, Gorilla Glue only has a working time of about 15 minutes. That's way too short for complicated glue-ups.


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2016)

That is cruel and disrespectful. Carry on.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Nov 2016)

...carry on, carry on....nothing really matters...


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2016)

Back home in front of a roaring fire.

We may have stopped off for a cocktail


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sack them more like



They'd probably enjoy that too.


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Been there, done that



Try asking BT why they haven't severed relations with Yahoo.


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not actually Carling in those glasses?



Are you taking the?


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Back home in front of a roaring fire.
> 
> We may have stopped off for a cocktail


I know you have a months worth of drinking to catch up on, so kudos for trying to do it in one session


----------



## hopless500 (3 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not actually Carling in those glasses?


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I need to be able to clean off any squeeze-out with water. Also, Gorilla Glue only has a working time of about 15 minutes. That's way to short for complicated glue-ups.


I was taught to allow 'squeeze-out' of Cascamite to dry then chisel the excess off by the Cabinetmaker who was my chief lecturer.


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Same thing isn't it?



Yep.


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I had a rather interesting call today with some head hunters.
> 
> But really.... Me, in Qatar, with my reputation?!?


Ah yes, Qatar, the land of openness and tolerance


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Same thing isn't it?


I have to admit that it's such a long time since I drank either as draft and even longer since I drank Carling at all that I'm not able to say. I did have some cans of San Miguel fairly recently and they had a slightly tacky, almost resinous aftertaste, something that I'd never associated with the insipidness of Carling.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2016)

User said:


> The package was tempting (ooh err missus) though. A very nice salary, and accommodation/travel/medical care/car provided. But it was only tempting for a millisecond...


Bonkers


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have to admit that it's such a long time since I drank either as draft and even longer since I drank Carling at all that I'm not able to say. I did have some cans of San Miguel fairly recently and they had a slightly tacky, almost resinous aftertaste, something that I'd never associated with the insipidness of Carling.


Insipid gas is how I would describe it but I am not a larger connoisseur the all.


----------



## Katherine (3 Nov 2016)

Parkin .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> Parkin .


Ooh, I love parkin! The treaclier and gingerier the better.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Are these the same twunts that cough and splutter at work so that everyone gets their germs.



No, they are the ones who just can't be bothered to do a days work.


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2016)

I visited three hardware shops today and none were able to sell me Linseed oil


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> I visited three hardware shops today and none were able to sell me Linseed oil


A saddlers will though


----------



## slowmotion (3 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I was taught to allow 'squeeze-out' of Cascamite to dry then chisel the excess off by the Cabinetmaker who was my chief lecturer.


Chiselling it off is blooming tedious, especially in corners. It's far easier to have a bucket of water and a washing up sponge to hand and deal with it when it's still liquid. That's my preference anyway. Use masking tape to protect the workpiece adjacent to the glue line too.


----------



## Smithbat (3 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ooh, I love parkin! The treaclier and gingerier the better.


Me too!


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2016)

Ivan


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Me too!


I'm now thinking about making some. It will of course mean having tins of treacle taking over my cupboards for years to come.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> No, they are the ones who just can't be bothered to do a days work.


The sort that might as well be sat at home, I'll bet they all look really busy when one of the Bosses is around though.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> The sort that might as well be sat at home, I'll bet they all look really busy when one of the Bosses is around though.



It always seems to be the same ones, we are not as stupid as they think we are or as they are.


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2016)

I have just eaten something I've not eaten for years, anyone want to guess what it was?


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I have just eaten something I've not eaten for years, anyone want to guess what it was?


Salad ?


----------



## midlife (3 Nov 2016)

Not sure if it's been mentioned but there's something bike related on The Apprentice tonight 

Shaun


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Chiselling it off is blooming tedious, especially in corners. It's far easier to have a bucket of water and a washing up sponge to hand and deal with it when it's still liquid. That's my preference anyway. Use masking tape to protect the workpiece adjacent to the glue line too.


TBH I've not used Urea Formaldehyde much at work, I've used it more on things I've been commissioned to make though (I used to make a lot of Pine kitchen Plate-Racks and Spice/Jar racks finished in Linseed in between contracts)


----------



## Katherine (3 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm now thinking about making some. It will of course mean having tins of treacle taking over my cupboards for years to come.


I haven't been able to source any oatmeal or I would have tried to make it myself. I have only found it for sale in Morrisons so far, which is not a supermarket I can get to very often.


----------



## Katherine (3 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Salad ?


Parkin!


----------



## summerdays (3 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> According to some of them who work here flu is something that lasts 1 day


If you are unwell then there are further questions such as how long it lasted and if it's a cold (man flu), or flu. I've avoided the flu for a couple of years now, I assume I'm overdue a bout of it. Last time I had it I felt awful ... for ages, and it takes a long while to feel better! I hope you are plying him with hot drinks and sympathy


----------



## lutonloony (3 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> Parkin .


.???


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2016)

I really should reply to an email but can't be bothered.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm really worried about Madge's new look
> 
> View attachment 150079



Thats just wrong


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2016)

Thats a B*****d ! I'm half way through moving energy suppliers and my current supplies have just contacted me to say they have reviewed my usage and are now reducing my direct debit, this means I'm not saving by moving.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> .???


Parkin = http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/international/european/british/traditional-oatmeal-parkin


----------



## AnthonyC (3 Nov 2016)

Did you check Ecotricity? 100% green energy, and pretty competitive. The few extra pounds you may pay per month compared to coal fired suppliers are really worth it. And their customer service is brilliant!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good! Carling would have brought out more green faces.


Carling Stag-Now there's a green face for you.


----------



## lutonloony (3 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Parkin = http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/international/european/british/traditional-oatmeal-parkin


My teeth started screaming in fear!


----------



## hopless500 (3 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp has gone to bed and I may have accidentally eaten a couple of her biscuits, but shush, don't tell her


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Hill Wimp has gone to bed and I may have accidentally eaten a couple of her biscuits, but shush, don't tell her


I think you've got away with it. Or them....


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ooh, I love parkin! The treaclier and gingerier the better.


Tindalls in Tideswell do an amazeballs parkin!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> My teeth started screaming in fear!


I first had it as a child on bonfire night. Come to think of it, it was probably the first time I ever had a baked potato too. Parkin is actually an energy bar invented before anyone had ever heard of one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm really worried about Madge's new look
> 
> View attachment 150079


Madge said something the other day about returning Crown Rule to the United States. Do you think that offer still stands?
http://www.newyorker.com/humor/boro...rs-to-restore-british-rule-over-united-states
Oh, Dang, it's just that Andy Borowitz having a wind-up again. If it isn't, I want to be Assistant District Officer.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Madge said something the other day about returning Crown Rule to the United States. Do you think that offer still stands?
> http://www.newyorker.com/humor/boro...rs-to-restore-british-rule-over-united-states
> Oh, Dang, it's just that Andy Borowitz having a wind-up again. If it isn't, I want to be Assistant District Officer.


One way to get a navy, with aircraft carriers.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2016)

We can't go back... We'll get the bill for burning down the White House!


----------



## summerdays (4 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> It seems to be dark outside.
> 
> After last night's Chinese meal with Gravel there seems to be a problem with my bathroom scales


It only seems to be dark? It's now a regular occurrence.... roll on the time when it isn't! It does sound damp out there though.

As for scales, I normally avoid them but during my entirely successful  Sober October, I measured myself a couple of times and did discover I lost a couple of pounds.... problem is that mince pie season is just about to start so I think it will be quickly reversed!


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> If you are unwell then there are further questions such as how long it lasted and if it's a cold (man flu), or flu. I've avoided the flu for a couple of years now, I assume I'm overdue a bout of it. Last time I had it I felt awful ... for ages, and it takes a long while to feel better! I hope you are plying him with hot drinks and sympathy



In February this year I felt horrendous and it took a long time to get over it, I put it down to the worse cold I have ever had or a virus, many told me it was flu and yes it may well have been. I haven't known TVC to be this bad with a co!d so flu sounds plausible. He is sleeping a lot which is all he can do.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I hope he feels better today. I had a flu jab last week and am still feeling rotten from it....but I guess a week of feeling below par is much better than full blown flu.



hope you soon feel better.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I was taught to allow 'squeeze-out' of Cascamite to dry then chisel the excess off by the Cabinetmaker who was my chief lecturer.


I was trying to think of that glue yesterday, I seem to remember that it came in powder form and that you mixed it with water.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Nov 2016)

My sinus has come out in sympathy with TVC, well, I hope it is just my sinus 

Anyway, breakfast is over, better get sorted ready for work. Have a good day everyone


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2016)

Morning it is damp here. Well outside it is, I think the kitten may have experienced his first rain when he darted out and back in again.


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

I am awake, sort of.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2016)

This was the picture of yesterdays dawn. My wife managed to sort the computer out.


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Just make sure you listen to Nurse Potsy's advice


I can't, the kebab shop is closed.


----------



## Katherine (4 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> .???



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parkin_(cake)


----------



## Katherine (4 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> My teeth started screaming in fear!


? ? ?


----------



## Katherine (4 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> In February this year I felt horrendous and it took a long time to get over it, I put it down to the worse cold I have ever had or a virus, many told me it was flu and yes it may well have been. I haven't known TVC to be this bad with a co!d so flu sounds plausible. He is sleeping a lot which is all he can do.


Very sensible . If it's flu , then it's very important to rest during and equally importantly afterwards when you start to feel better , otherwise recovery might take longer . 
Hope you feel better soon !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am awake, sort of.


Are you sure ? You may be hallucinating.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2016)

The church nearby had some fireworks the other evening. The cats weren't too impressed by the loud bangs but have fully recovered.


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

User said:


> How could we tell? He doesn't make much sense at the best of times....


Rude.


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Are you sure ? You may be hallucinating.


I've been doing that for years.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I was trying to think of that glue yesterday, I seem to remember that it came in powder form and that you mixed it with water.


That's the stuff, although Cascamite is just a 'brand name' of that type of glue.


----------



## Smithbat (4 Nov 2016)

Morning all. So today I am heading into the north to Lancashire. After work I will start my epic travels, sampling the delights of the M40, M42 and the wonder that is the M6. I have the satnav programmed, I have a good audiobook or two to listen to and I have sustenance in the form of pastrami rolls. I am hoping it will take about 4 hours traffic and loo stops depending......


----------



## summerdays (4 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I hope he feels better today. I had a flu jab last week and am still feeling rotten from it....but I guess a week of feeling below par is much better than full blown flu.


Is that normal for a flu jab? I've never had one as I'm not in the at risk groups, but I didn't realise it made you feel grotty anyway!


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

User said:


> You know it's said with affection.


I know, we've met.


----------



## Smithbat (4 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I think it varies from year to year. I have a feeling the jab is based on a attenuated virus and so it will always have some side-effects as it stimulates an immune response. But hopefully the side effects are less than the effects of full blown flu


See that's what I thought. However I was told by a know it all ex friend of mine that when I felt grotty after mine last year that it was all in my head!


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> Very sensible . If it's flu , then it's very important to rest during and equally importantly afterwards when you start to feel better , otherwise recovery might take longer .
> Hope you feel better soon !


Thank you. If you are suggesting that I put my feet up and let Lu satisfy my every need then I'm up for that.


----------



## Smithbat (4 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Thank you. If you are suggesting that I put my feet up and let Lu satisfy my every need then I'm up for that.


Please can you video her reaction when you tell her you would like her to satisfy your every need? I feel guffaws of laughter coming on.....


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

Manflu update: the snot has subsided, just left with a cough, tiredness and aching joints now. The worst bit is when I cough it causes a horrible pressure pain in my head.

Stop laughing @potsy.


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2016)

Sounds more like man flu now, back to work slacker


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2016)

I had my flu jab the other week and had no ill effects, the nurse did say I might get a slight feeling of a cold but nothing happened.

I think the kebabs killed off any infection


----------



## postman (4 Nov 2016)

Must kick myself up the ar== on here in dressing gown,need a shower,and i am missing this beautiful morning here in Leeds.Motivation is a word i do not know.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> See that's what I thought. However I was told by a know it all ex friend of mine that when I felt grotty after mine last year that it was all in my head!


No, every now and again it seems to have some symptoms, but only slight effects, enough to make you feel a bit low for a few days.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2016)

Quite foggy and dark here, time to go and start some busses.


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

User said:


> "To use, or not to use the toll road"


Definitely use it, the M6 west of Brum is a mess. Also the toilets on the Toll are much nicer if you need a bladder break.


----------



## Smithbat (4 Nov 2016)

User said:


> "To use, or not to use the toll road"


Can I confess and say I have never been on the toll road!



The Velvet Curtain said:


> Definitely use it, the M6 west of Brum is a mess. Also the toilets on the Toll are much nicer if you need a bladder break.


I must admit, I do Iike a nice toilet.....



User said:


> I don't know, last time I did that there was a massive queue made up of several coaches full of Palace fans on their way north. Lovely people obviously but the wait was not welcome.


I remember once walking in to a service station and seeing a huge queue for the women's toilets, I was young and a damn sight braver then, so I just waltzed into the mens and used a cubicle. Those were the brazen days!

I am leaning towards the toll road, can you pay on the road or is it like the Dartford crossing and you have to pay online?


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Can I confess and say I have never been on the toll road!
> 
> 
> I must admit, I do Iike a nice toilet.....
> ...


There are toll booths, if I remember you can just touch your debit card.


----------



## mybike (4 Nov 2016)

Just asked the wife what parkin was like. She said "at Argos?"

Mind she'd been looking up heaters as our boiler has gone into no co-op mode.


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There are toll booths, if I remember you can just touch your debit card.


What's a debit card? 
Don't think we have those up north.


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2016)

Before I became an eccentric hermit I would always use the toll road when travelling that way, so much better than the alternative even if I did detest paying that amount of money to do so.

These days it's not a problem as I try not to leave Mancland


----------



## Smithbat (4 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Before I became an eccentric hermit I would always use the toll road when travelling that way, so much better than the alternative even if I did detest paying that amount of money to do so.
> 
> These days it's not a problem as I try not to leave Mancland


I shall wave as I go past any signs to Manchester, I am heading further north to a place called Forton


----------



## Smithbat (4 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Contactless? Pay Tag? Google Wallet? I believe even i-phone users have some rudimentary system available to them.


I am loving Android Pay, just popped to Aldi, forgot my purse, phone to the rescue!


----------



## raleighnut (4 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I shall wave as I go past any signs to Manchester, I am heading further north to a place called Forton


M1 would be quicker ?

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...lanner&usg=AFQjCNFs1C4K_dREM-cAkZ7ZKP-JR53RmQ


----------



## Dec66 (4 Nov 2016)

This morning, Mrs. 66 broke wind, loudly, much to the amusement of our four year old.

She (the four year old) said that she was going to tell her teacher that "mum did a really loud fart, and it stank".

I really, really hope she made good on that promise.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Nov 2016)

Dec66 said:


> This morning, Mrs. 66 broke wind, loudly, much to the amusement of our four year old.
> 
> She (the four year old) said that she was going to tell her teacher that "mum did a really loud fart, and it stank".
> 
> I really, really hope she made good on that promise.


----------



## Dec66 (4 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


>


I can't wait for the next parent's evening...


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

Dec66 said:


> This morning, Mrs. 66 broke wind, loudly, much to the amusement of our four year old.
> 
> She (the four year old) said that she was going to tell her teacher that "mum did a really loud fart, and it stank".
> 
> I really, really hope she made good on that promise.


But ladies don't fart.

Well except for @hopless500, she sounds like a German Oompah Band tuning up.


----------



## Smithbat (4 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> M1 would be quicker ?
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiKjuX_kY_QAhVjLcAKHdEtD40QFggtMAI&url=http://routeplannermap.com/driving-directions/road-map-from-north-york-moors-national-park+united-kingdom-to-forton-2+united-kingdom-driving-directions-car-route-planner&usg=AFQjCNFs1C4K_dREM-cAkZ7ZKP-JR53RmQ


I am confused, I am going here - Forton, Lancs


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Brrrr... it's nippy out there. I've just done an hour and half at the tiller no my bits are frozen. Mr R is doing the last hour to where we'll be morning for the night.


Where are you now then?


----------



## Smithbat (4 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Just passed through Braunston. We're heading on for about an hour before mooring up for the night
> 
> 
> I've just made a late lunch of cheese on toast for Mr R and I.


Oooh did you go through Braunston Tunnel? Isn't that a really long one?


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Just passed through Braunston. We're heading on for about an hour before mooring up for the night
> 
> 
> I've just made a late lunch of cheese on toast for Mr R and I.


Never been to Braunston Marina, is there a pub/cafe there. I do like a walk along a canal bank


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

User said:


> There's a pub at the foot of the hill, on the canal. A Harvester... but it does have outdoor decking overlooking the canal and - if you arrive by boat - you can moor up outside.


Just had a look on google maps, is it the Boathouse you are talking about? To the south of the marina is the Admiral Nelson, I've just checked it out, interesting menu and reasonable reviews. The whole thing is only 20 miles from me, so perhaps a mooch round there is required when I am well again.


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2016)

I'm hungry.


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> ....and perhaps a glass of beer later, Reg?
> 
> View attachment 150149


Which reminds me, Hills and Hops are quiet today.


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Brrrr... it's nippy out there. I've just done an hour and half at the tiller no my bits are frozen. Mr R is doing the last hour to where we'll be morning for the night.





The Velvet Curtain said:


> Where are you now then?



Where ever he is, it is already tomorrow morning.


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

WOL!!!!!!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2016)

The weather has brightened up and it made me think of the song by Zoe Sunshine on a Rainy Day.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Nov 2016)

Speicher said:


> Where ever he is, it is already tomorrow morning.



Hello Wol


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2016)




----------



## Smithbat (4 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Dog emptied and I shall get myself round a glass of white wine (we've decided to finish that before starting on the red, which is open and breathing).


I love the fact I can confess my ignorance on here and you all help me. I do not drink or like wine at all, I am a gin or vodka girl all the way so here are my questions.

Why does one open a bottle of wine and let it breathe? Does this apply to all wines or just reds and while we are on the subject, why does white wine go in the fridge but red doesn't. Thank you all


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2016)

Lunchtime, TV in break room has more tiresome coverage of the celebration of the Chicago Cubs World Series win. Almost too asinine to be mundane.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> But ladies don't fart.
> 
> Well except for @hopless500, she sounds like a German Oompah Band tuning up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> But ladies don't fart.
> 
> Well except for @hopless500, she sounds like a German Oompah Band tuning up.


Wow, and I thought the election was getting out of hand....


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2016)

We have been hard at craft. I am told it rained today but as I have not looked outside I haven'the a clue.

Beer was consumed earlier but I'm on coffee now. There will be sparkly stuff later.

Cottage Pie for supper


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wow, and I thought the election was getting out of hand....


Is everything packed just in case you need to abandon the country next week?


----------



## raleighnut (4 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I am confused, I am going here - Forton, Lancs


Aah, there is more than one Forton, in fact there are several.


----------



## Smithbat (4 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Aah, there is more than one Forton, in fact there are several.


OIC, it is like Whitchurch. My home village is Whitchurch, most people go 'Whitchurch in Shropshire' or 'Whitchurch Hampshire', but no, my Whitchurch is in leafy Bucks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is everything packed just in case you need to abandon the country next week?


No, but my garage is cleaned out. I don't think I need to abandon, at this time. Passports are being looked into.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2016)

Spot the Ivan


----------



## hopless500 (4 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> But ladies don't fart.
> 
> Well except for @hopless500, she sounds like a German Oompah Band tuning up.


Cheeky sod. Phtt. Next time I see you I shall attempt to fart in your general direction.


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Cheeky sod. Phtt. Next time I see you I shall attempt to fart in your general direction.


Strange thing happened today, my account was hijacked and my computer was under the control of a remote server located somewhere near Finchley.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Nov 2016)

User said:


> We do have a mile's walk (uphill) to dinner, so we can't consume too much in advance...


We have been organised and decided to take bikes on the narrow boat in order to make pub access much easier and quicker  Roll on Christmas


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Strange thing happened today, my account was hijacked and my computer was under the control of a remote server located somewhere near Finchley.


I can always drive up to your neck of the woods for @hopless500 to administer treatment.

We are not that far away


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I can always drive up to your neck of the woods for @hopless500 to administer treatment.
> 
> We are not that far away


Thank you for your kind offer, but on this occasion I must decline.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Strange thing happened today, my account was hijacked and my computer was under the control of a remote server located somewhere near Finchley.


Hmmmmmmm. How's your nose???


----------



## hopless500 (4 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I can always drive up to your neck of the woods for @hopless500 to administer treatment.
> 
> We are not that far away


Now that's an idea. 






Be afraid.















Be very afraid.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Thank you for your kind offer, but on this occasion I must decline.


Enemas are all the rage and great for flu apparently.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Nov 2016)

Right, I'm all ready for watching the track cycling on the BBC red button channel. In the absence of parkin I'm having a ginger beer for a change.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Canada's nice - if a little cold this time of year....


Montreal has a nice steak house or two, and a great deli. I only speak enough French to make myself understood with difficulty, I spoke it better when I got my B.A.


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Enemas are all the rage and great for flu apparently.


Everybody has to have a hobby.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Montreal has a nice steak house or two, and a great deli. I only speak enough French to make myself understood with difficulty, I spoke it better when I got my B.A.


The Canadians always seem really lovely. I'm sure you would love it.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Everybody has to have a hobby.


Or an egret


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> The Canadians always seem really lovely. I'm sure you would love it.


I have on past visits. Toronto is very nice, and I always seem to have some adventure there, like a character in a Graham Greene novel.


----------



## mybike (4 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> M1 would be quicker ?
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiKjuX_kY_QAhVjLcAKHdEtD40QFggtMAI&url=http://routeplannermap.com/driving-directions/road-map-from-north-york-moors-national-park+united-kingdom-to-forton-2+united-kingdom-driving-directions-car-route-planner&usg=AFQjCNFs1C4K_dREM-cAkZ7ZKP-JR53RmQ



I'd take the green route. Looks more direct.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Lunchtime, TV in break room has more tiresome coverage of the celebration of the Chicago Cubs World Series win. Almost too asinine to be mundane.


Curse!


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> Curse!


Goat!


----------



## mybike (4 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I love the fact I can confess my ignorance on here and you all help me. I do not drink or like wine at all, I am a gin or vodka girl all the way so here are my questions.
> 
> Why does one open a bottle of wine and let it breathe? Does this apply to all wines or just reds and while we are on the subject, why does white wine go in the fridge but red doesn't. Thank you all



Nowt wrong with putting the red in the fridge - it keeps better that way.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Goat!


And owner sent packing, goat slaughtered.

Goats owner cursed the team. A bit like Biddy Early and the Clare GAA.


----------



## mybike (4 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Strange thing happened today, my account was hijacked and my computer was under the control of a remote server located somewhere near Finchley.



Is there anywhere near Finchley?


----------



## summerdays (4 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> OIC, it is like Whitchurch. My home village is Whitchurch, most people go 'Whitchurch in Shropshire' or 'Whitchurch Hampshire', but no, my Whitchurch is in leafy Bucks.


There's a Whitchurch in Bristol too


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2016)

Friday at last 

But tomorrow is an unexpected Monday


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Friday at last
> 
> But tomorrow is an unexpected Monday


No kebab tonight then?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Nov 2016)

mybike said:


> Nowt wrong with putting the red in the fridge - it keeps better that way.


Yebbut that's because you can't remember where it is.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2016)

I did have sloe gin and prossecco but now I have gin and tonic.

Both are equally nice.


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I did have sloe gin and prossecco but now I have gin and tonic.
> 
> Both are equally nice.


Pint glass and two straws?

Anyway, bed time for me, still got a nasty disease to fight off.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Goat!


Possibly Welsh!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Equally?


OK just as nice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I did have sloe gin and prossecco but now I have gin and tonic.
> 
> Both are equally nice.


Hang on, I make that three.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hang on, I make that three.


No the sloe gin was added to the prossecco to improve the taste.


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> No kebab tonight then?


No 

Might have to reschedule it to Saturday


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> No the sloe gin was added to the prossecco to improve the taste.


Ah, ok. But out of curiosity, was the gin a flavouring for the prosecco or the prosecco a flavouring for the gin?


----------



## mybike (4 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yebbut that's because you can't remember where it is.



With my memory I have trouble remembering what it is.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ah, ok. But out of curiosity, was the gin a flavouring for the prosecco or the prosecco a flavouring for the gin?


Gin flavoured the prossecco.

Gin is the most flavoursome thing


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Spot the Ivan
> 
> 
> View attachment 150165


I thought that was a picture of one our rooms for a moment, we have a cupboard similar to that one and also had a rail running around the room.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Nov 2016)

The Fox is out making Fox noises. Good job the chickens are nicely shut away.


----------



## TVC (5 Nov 2016)

I am making tea, then going back to bed.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2016)

I am back in bed reading this with a hot coffee beside me.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am making tea, then going back to bed.



Are you feeling a bit better now?


----------



## TVC (5 Nov 2016)

Still got the manflu, nurse Lu is looking after me well though. Still waiting for that bed bath.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Nov 2016)




----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Grey, cold and windy brrrrrrr. I'm not getting out of bed this weekend.





The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am making tea, then going back to bed.





Illaveago said:


> I am back in bed reading this with a hot coffee beside me.


Bah!

I should be having my weekend lie in, instead I am in the works canteen eating a full brekkie


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Is that before you go home again and tuck yourself back in?


There will be no more snoozing today, a busy morning at work followed by a busy afternoon of lazing on the sofa.

Then a walk over to the local park tonight to watch the fireworks.

I'll be worn out by 9pm


----------



## TVC (5 Nov 2016)

I have a bucket of soapy water, a sponge and a chamoise at the ready, how long do you think Reg will be?


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2016)

I'm up.

The owner of this establishment is still in bed so it looks like I am making my own tea


----------



## summerdays (5 Nov 2016)

Just had a walk with Mr Summerdays, and I kept alternating between being hot and opening the coat in sheltered places and zipping it back up every time we were exposed to the northerly wind!

Now I've got to deliver an old TV and a Potted Christmas tree (bought for 50p last year in Tesco's) to Cardiff.


----------



## summerdays (5 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm up.
> 
> The owner of this establishment is still in bed so it looks like I am making my own tea


Really slacking you will have to leave a bad rating online


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm up.
> 
> The owner of this establishment is still in bed so it looks like I am making my own tea


Morning @Hill Wimp. I'm on my way


----------



## TVC (5 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Morning @Hill Wimp. I'm on my way


I see you waited in bed until you heard the kettle boil


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I see you waited in bed until you heard the kettle boil


I haven't put the kettle on.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Nov 2016)

I'm looking at my window as the sun shines through showing up all the dirt. They haven't been cleaned for over 2 months.


----------



## mybike (5 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> No 1 son has sent us a picture of his breakfast eaten in his kitchen overlooking the shores of Lake Malawi
> 
> View attachment 150197



Who's taken a bite out of those eggs?


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I see you waited in bed until you heard the kettle boil


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> Possibly Welsh!


The curse of the goat was based on an area restaurateur, who wanted to take his pet goat(who had a ticket) to the Cubs World Series game in 1945, but was ejected by Phillip Wrigley, due to the animals smell.. This fellow owned a place called The Billy Goat Tavern, (the goat was a mascot).. He pronounced a curse on the Cubs, and they never went back to the World Series until now, 71 years after the incident, and 108 years after their last win in the World Series. Billy Goat Tavern was mentioned a lot by Chicago Newspaper columnist Mike Royko, and Don Novello, and area comedian, as well as Bill Murray, were regulars. They told John Belushi about it, and the place became the setting for the _Saturday Night Live_ sketch _Olympia Cafe_.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1tFx5xKrSI

In the skit, the cafe is above ground, but the actual place was subterranean, on Lower Wacker Drive.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2016)

After the last player at the time had died.

Similar to Biddy Early & County Clare GAA.

Knew I'd seen it before.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have a bucket of soapy water, a sponge and a chamoise at the ready, how long do you think Reg will be?


Are you washing your car?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> After the last player at the time had died.
> 
> Similar to Biddy Early & County Clare GAA.
> 
> Knew I'd seen it before.


It's an infamous sports legend around here, I know it, and I'm a St. Louis Cardinals fan.


----------



## steve50 (5 Nov 2016)

Just been out with the dogs, it's ruddy freezing out there, a brisk wind coupled with low temperatures is making it feel very cold indeed. The met office have forecast snow over the hills tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> Just been out with the dogs, it's ruddy freezing out there, a brisk wind coupled with low temperatures is making it feel very cold indeed. The met office have forecast snow over the hills tonight and tomorrow.


 here too, the fire will be lit in a bit.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> here too, the fire will be lit in a bit.


Light the fire!!!

Heating'll be going on next!


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Nov 2016)

Can anyone else hear her purr


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

Time to steam clean the kitchen floor


----------



## rich p (5 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> You are sooooo like @rich p ...... are you related?


I am a domestic goddess...


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Nov 2016)

The Christmas films are on tv already


----------



## TVC (5 Nov 2016)

Just so you know how poorly I am, we are having a pizza delivered tonight. We haven't done that since I was installing the kitchen.


----------



## TVC (5 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Is Potsy coming round?


Coming round? he's always been round, it's the diet of kebabs and chips.


----------



## summerdays (5 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Just so you know how poorly I am, we are having a pizza delivered tonight. We haven't done that since I was installing the kitchen.


I've just grabbed pizza for tea tonight, I'm feeling guilty about youngest Summerling missing out on the nice lunch we had, and he loves pizza!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> @Marmion - I hope you are watching the rugby league......4 nil


Thanks for alerting me to it being on. Blaw the whistle noo!


----------



## TVC (5 Nov 2016)

That pizza was quite delicious, they must sprinkle it with cocaine or something, like Pringles.


----------



## i hate hills (5 Nov 2016)

Had to buy new hoover today ......ouch....


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2016)

i hate hills said:


> Had to buy new hoover today ......ouch....


Oooh.. That sucks


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2016)

I had to wag my finger at MrsPete today. 
When I got back from my bike ride she still hadn't finished the housework!


----------



## Oxo (5 Nov 2016)

i hate hills said:


> Had to buy new hoover today....



Gave our hoover away, it was just collecting dust. (This joke nicked from from Tim Vine)


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2016)




----------



## TVC (5 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 150258


Someone is more into that relationship than the other one.


----------



## steve50 (5 Nov 2016)

I'm glad bonfire night is over for another year, I have one very chilled out dog that is not phased by fireworks and my other four year old who for the first time ever has been very nervous and upset by the fireworks. He has always been very laid back and not bothered about fireworks in the past, perhaps it something to do with German Shepherds maturing later than most dogs?????


----------



## TVC (5 Nov 2016)

Merlot had her moments tonight, but now she just wants the sofa, so I had better go to bed.


----------



## Oxo (6 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Merlot had her moments tonight, but now she just wants the sofa, so I had better go to bed.



There's just sofa you can go,but surely that is the limit.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2016)

It is a cold but pretty morning here with a bit of frost around. The sky is a light shade of blue fading into turquoise with pink streaks of clouds. 
In the distance I can see that someone is either feeling the heat or that their window is broken and are unable to shut it, it is at a strange jaunty angle, it's been like it for days.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> I'm glad bonfire night is over for another year, I have one very chilled out dog that is not phased by fireworks and my other four year old who for the first time ever has been very nervous and upset by the fireworks. He has always been very laid back and not bothered about fireworks in the past, perhaps it something to do with German Shepherds maturing later than most dogs?????


It will go on for a few more days yet.


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> It is a cold but pretty morning here with a bit of frost around. The sky is a light shade of blue fading into turquoise with pink streaks of clouds.
> In the distance I can see that someone is either feeling the heat or that their window is broken and are unable to shut it, it is at a strange jaunty angle, it's been like it for days.


Nice detail, perfect mundanity!


----------



## lutonloony (6 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> ? ? ?


All that sweet stuff


----------



## Katherine (6 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> All that sweet stuff


No sweeter than any other cake . Don't you like cake ?


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2016)

Bright and breezy in Coventry this morning, blue skys but chilly, I'm off for a bike ride in a bit.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2016)

Somebody pointed out in previous thread that some words have different meanings. The word Wind came to mind as in the blowy stuff or to wind up the spring of a clock. It could become a bit confusing if you were trying to wind a young child and were reading it from a book.


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> It is a cold but pretty morning here with a bit of frost around. The sky is a light shade of blue fading into turquoise with pink streaks of clouds.
> In the distance I can see that someone is either feeling the heat or that their window is broken and are unable to shut it, it is at a strange jaunty angle, it's been like it for days.


My bedroom window is just slightly open but I expect not for much longer, I like the fresh air and the room being cool when I'm asleep. It must be frosty out, as I heard the noise of windscreen blades scratching across ice from the neighbour's car then a long delay with the engine on before he drove off!


----------



## lutonloony (6 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> No sweeter than any other cake . Don't you like cake ?


Don't really do cake/puds, but don't tell anybody else in case I get banned from here


----------



## lutonloony (6 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I had to wag my finger at MrsPete today.
> When I got back from my bike ride she still hadn't finished the housework!


A brave man ( or a liar )


----------



## lutonloony (6 Nov 2016)

Grauniad speedy Xword was very speedy this morning, only managed 4 clues!


----------



## GM (6 Nov 2016)

Lovely sunny morning here, bitterly cold though. So it's stay in bed for another hour or so, 2 sudokos to finish.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> Don't really do cake/puds, but don't tell anybody else in case I get banned from here


Cheese and Biscuits kind of a guy here too (Stilton on buttered Digestives with a glass of Tawny Port for preference)


----------



## TVC (6 Nov 2016)

Today I shall venture out the house for the first time in four days. I must drag my diseased body to the supermarket to forage for fishfingers and custard tarts.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Nov 2016)

I have a cold, not as bad as TVC but still snuffly and a bit croaky.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Cheese and Biscuits kind of a guy here too (Stilton on buttered Digestives with a glass of Tawny Port for preference)


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> I have a cold, not as bad as TVC but still snuffly and a bit croaky.


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today I shall venture out the house for the first time in four days. I must drag my diseased body to the supermarket to forage for fishfingers and custard tarts.


When you are ill, eat what you want to eat until you regain your appetite!


----------



## lutonloony (6 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Cheese and Biscuits kind of a guy here too (Stilton on buttered Digestives with a glass of Tawny Port for preference)


Tend to get odd looks on the club run when enquiringly if the cafe has any tawny port though


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> Tend to get odd looks on the club run when enquiringly if the cafe has any tawny port though


Take a bottle with you.


----------



## lutonloony (6 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Tonight's supper is in the oven. A lovely piece of brisket, from the Gogs, slow cooking (for about 9 hours) with carrots, onion, swede, tomatoes, some beef stock and half of bottle of claret. Seasoned with salt, pepper and lots of Colman's mustard powder.


Sounds really good, especially having re-read it as brisket not halibut ( no idea where I got that from!)


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Tonight's supper is in the oven. A lovely piece of brisket, from the Gogs, slow cooking (for about 9 hours) with carrots, onion, swede, tomatoes, some beef stock and half of bottle of claret. Seasoned with salt, pepper and lots of Colman's mustard powder.


No Celery ?


----------



## lutonloony (6 Nov 2016)

Thinking I should be out for a spin as it's such a lovely autumnal day, but don't want to disturb Mrs LL from her slumbers


----------



## lutonloony (6 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> No Celery ?


Devils food ( unless raw)


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2016)

It's cold, wet and windy.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Nov 2016)




----------



## Lullabelle (6 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Tonight's supper is in the oven. A lovely piece of brisket, from the Gogs, slow cooking (for about 9 hours) with carrots, onion, swede, tomatoes, some beef stock and half of bottle of claret. Seasoned with salt, pepper and lots of Colman's mustard powder.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> When you are ill, eat what you want to eat until you regain your appetite!



When TVC has a cold he can drink endless cups of tea, when I get 1 tea tastes horrible. There will be plenty of fruit in the trolley.


----------



## mybike (6 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> No Celery ?


----------



## mybike (6 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> Devils food ( especially raw)



FTFY


----------



## mybike (6 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> I have a cold, not as bad as TVC but still snuffly and a bit croaky.



You simply lack the training.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> A brave man ( or a liar )


She wasn't actually in the same room (I'm not that brave)


----------



## GM (6 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> Tend to get odd looks on the club run when enquiringly if the cafe has any tawny port though





raleighnut said:


> Take a bottle with you.




A hip flask is the answer


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Nov 2016)

In the supermarket today was a mum in jeans, top, slippers and dressing gown, looked like the kids were in their pj's as well


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2016)

Sat in Charlcote Garden store with a cup of coffee and a round of toast


----------



## midlife (6 Nov 2016)

First sprinkling of snow on the hills behind our house (Cross Fell, North Pennines).

Just rain here......

Shaun


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> First sprinkling of snow on the hills behind our house (Cross Fell, North Pennines).
> 
> Just rain here......
> 
> Shaun



Frost on some of the smaller lanes this morning


----------



## Oxo (6 Nov 2016)

In Ambleside yesterday and there was a thin dusting of snow on the higher fells.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Nov 2016)




----------



## TVC (6 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 150280


No cats, it doesn't count, please check the rules.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Nov 2016)




----------



## TVC (6 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 150281


Thank you.


----------



## mybike (6 Nov 2016)

So much for having a maintenance contract with British Gas. "Sorry, we know we said on Friday we'd be there Sunday but we're a bit busy and can't make it until Wednesday"



We've already had to buy a heater!


----------



## TVC (6 Nov 2016)

The rain has arrived, that's my plans for a bike ride this afternoon scuppered.


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2016)

Thought I was coming down with TVC's man flu last night, couldn't get warm after walking back from the firework display.

In hindsight I may have needed another layer as it was fairly cold out, even my trusty flask of coffee wasn't enough to keep me warm


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Nov 2016)

I've just stitched a rear pocket up on one of my cycling jerseys. The thread had become detached from the material.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The rain has arrived, that's my plans for a bike ride this afternoon scuppered.




The same here.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Red berries in Oxford Parks
> 
> View attachment 150283


Red crab apple tree in Norfolk. It's out of the window as it is peeing down here.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> The same here.


Snow soon


----------



## TVC (6 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Red crab apple tree in Norfolk. It's out of the window as it is peeing down here.
> View attachment 150288


...and there's us thinking you were sat on the roof


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Red crab apple tree in Norfolk. It's out of the window as it is peeing down here.
> View attachment 150288




We used to fire those with our catapults They left a red splat mark. A bit of a forerunner to paint balling maybe.


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's out of the window as it is peeing down here


Sun here


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Nov 2016)

Of course at home on the beach it will be dry and sunny


----------



## mybike (6 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> Snow soon



Please don't! 

As a rule I don't mind cold weather but when it's cold indoors!


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2016)

Dry but a chill wind here! We are just back from Slimbridge.


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2016)

Flamingo?


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2016)

Walking home last night out of the pitch black park, found a cuddly toy on the path (I had my bike light for a torch) about half a mile later saw a young family crossing the road and just asked on the off chance if they'd lost one.

Turned out they had and the young lad was quite upset about it, they were just about to go and buy him a new one, was nice to be able to reunite it with it's grateful owner


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Walking home last night out of the pitch black park, found a cuddly toy on the path (I had my bike light for a torch) about half a mile later saw a young family crossing the road and just asked on the off chance if they'd lost one.
> 
> Turned out they had and the young lad was quite upset about it, they were just about to go and buy him a new one, was nice to be able to reunite it with it's grateful owner


arhh well done


----------



## Katherine (6 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today I shall venture out the house for the first time in four days. I must drag my diseased body to the supermarket to forage for fishfingers and custard tarts.


Very sensible comfort food ! 



Lullabelle said:


> I have a cold, not as bad as TVC but still snuffly and a bit croaky.


Hope you don't get any worse and start to feel better soon . Sounds like it's TVC's turn to look after you ! 



lutonloony said:


> Thinking I should be out for a spin as it's such a lovely autumnal day, but don't want to disturb Mrs LL from her slumbers


I keep all my cycling gear in another room , so I can get up and go out for a cycle ride without disturbing Mr K, as he works shifts . 



The Velvet Curtain said:


> The rain has arrived, that's my plans for a bike ride this afternoon scuppered.


We believe you . . . Hm. 



potsy said:


> Walking home last night out of the pitch black park, found a cuddly toy on the path (I had my bike light for a torch) about half a mile later saw a young family crossing the road and just asked on the off chance if they'd lost one.
> 
> Turned out they had and the young lad was quite upset about it, they were just about to go and buy him a new one, was nice to be able to reunite it with it's grateful owner


That's a great happy ending story , well done .


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2016)

GM said:


> A hip flask is the answer


My hip flask generally has the whisky in it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Nov 2016)

I decided to MTFU and go for a ride. I did 12.3 miles in just under an hour. It was that cold i stopped quite a few times to cough my lungs up, due to the horrible cold air.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The rain has arrived, that's my plans for a bike ride this afternoon scuppered.



The rain arrived when I was pedalling through Balsall Common and continued the rest of the way home.


----------



## TVC (6 Nov 2016)

User said:


> It smells divine (even if I say so myself) and will be perfect by the time Mr R gets back this evening. I'm going to do some mashed sweet potato and steamed broccoli to go with it.


Mashed sweet potato, tsch! Cosmopolitan Elite.


----------



## TVC (6 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Staple food in much of Africa (albeit without lashing of butter)....


I prefer mine roasted, not really got the hang of it mashed.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Nov 2016)

Evening all, I am back from my foray into the north. I had a nightmare journey on Friday that took me nearly 6 hours thanks to the wonderous M42 and M6.


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2016)

Pizza night, TVC tells me it is a cure for man flu


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Evening all, I am back from my foray into the north. I had a nightmare journey on Friday that took me nearly 6 hours thanks to the wonderous M42 and M6.


Scout Leader that doesn't travel well.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> It is a cold but pretty morning here with a bit of frost around. The sky is a light shade of blue fading into turquoise with pink streaks of clouds.
> In the distance I can see that someone is either feeling the heat or that their window is broken and are unable to shut it, it is at a strange jaunty angle, it's been like it for days.



I'll bet their doorstep is just full of milk bottles they can't be arsed to take in too.....


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Cheese and Biscuits kind of a guy here too (Stilton on buttered Digestives with a glass of Tawny Port for preference)



Yep, cheese and biscuits for afters here too.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Nov 2016)

I have very cold wet feet. I'm running a very hot bath.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> It's cold, wet and windy.



Give us a chance I've only just stepped out of the shower.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I have very cold wet feet. I'm running a very hot bath.


Haha, got about an hour until I'm home, may follow your lead. Good to meet up with you today sir.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2016)

User said:


> It smells divine (even if I say so myself) and will be perfect by the time Mr R gets back this evening. I'm going to do some mashed sweet potato and steamed broccoli to go with it.


You spoil that man, you know...


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (6 Nov 2016)

Adblock actually makes Microsoft Edge browser worth using.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (6 Nov 2016)

I am ridiculously excited at getting my Birdy back this week with its new and hopefully this time working rear end. I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve. 

#lovethatbike


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2016)

Turned out to be a decent enough afternoon so got a 25 miler in. Bit windy but I got home dry.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> Very sensible comfort food !
> 
> 
> Hope you don't get any worse and start to feel better soon . Sounds like it's TVC's turn to look after you !
> ...



Not looking forward to the next 2 days, the company has a couple of vips visiting so I will be on coffee making/lunch sorting duty as well as doing my job. The lunches have been ordered and will be delivered but I will still need to carry to the bosses office, make it look neat and sort out a jug of water. Just don't feel up to it


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2016)

I have a stiff neck. I think my viagra must have got stuck in my throat..


----------



## Katherine (6 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Not looking forward to the next 2 days, the company has a couple of vips visiting so I will be on coffee making/lunch sorting duty as well as doing my job. The lunches have been ordered and will be delivered but I will still need to carry to the bosses office, make it look neat and sort out a jug of water. Just don't feel up to it


Sounds like you need to find someone else to carry it !


----------



## Katherine (6 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Yep, cheese and biscuits for afters here too.


Here too. We had a lovely Camembert . Preceded by pork, vegetable and wholegrain mustard casserole.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> Here too. We had a lovely Camembert . Preceded by pork, vegetable and wholegrain mustard casserole.



Stop it will you, I haven't eaten in a while and have scant offerings in the cupboards.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Nov 2016)

....although a plethora of take out menus,,,,


----------



## Katherine (6 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> ....although a plethora of take out menus,,,,


Better get on the phone then ! Pizza or chinese probably quickest .


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> Better get on the phone then ! Pizza or chinese probably quickest .



I'm thinking Chinese or Curry, Just a little one. Both will be a bout 30 mins. The cChinese doese the best Pancake rolls I've had, proper crispy and full.


----------



## TVC (6 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I hope all goes well, Lu


Lu now has a full blown cold, fortunately I am feeling a bit better so can asume nursing duties. We both need to be sorted for next weekend, there is yet another family party.


----------



## lutonloony (6 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Evening all, I am back from my foray into the north. I had a nightmare journey on Friday that took me nearly 6 hours thanks to the wonderous M42 and M6.


Let that be a lesson to you


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Nov 2016)




----------



## mybike (6 Nov 2016)

So my final top up walk this evening I decided it was cold enough to break out my down jacket. As always, it surprised me, not too hot, not too cold, but just right. A fleece is OK, but you always get sweaty. Down is king!


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2016)

mybike said:


> So my final top up walk this evening I decided it was cold enough to break out my down jacket. As always, it surprised me, not too hot, not too cold, but just right. A fleece is OK, but you always get sweaty. Down is king!


I've been wearing my down jacket or my gilet for the last week or two!


----------



## Katherine (6 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm thinking Chinese or Curry, Just a little one. Both will be a bout 30 mins. The cChinese doese the best Pancake rolls I've had, proper crispy and full.


Mmm. Pancake rolls!  we've recently found a chinese take away that does the best spring rolls/pancake rolls we've ever had . 
What did you have in the end ?


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2016)

Sat here with a cold one looking at cycle chat and winding down ready for bed.


----------



## Katherine (6 Nov 2016)

Catching up with CC in bed winding down after last episode of Poldark , getting the Christmas cake out of the oven and clearing up.


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2016)

I just seen a ballet (The Nutcracker) for the first time tonight and absolutely loved it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2016)

mybike said:


> Please don't!
> 
> As a rule I don't mind cold weather but when it's cold indoors!


I had to wear my coat at early mass this morning. Our pew is always pretty cold in winter, though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2016)

Just after supper here. Pork roast, with rice and veg. I even cleaned the dishes and slow cooker after I made it. Tomorrow night sounds like pizza night, Tuesday will be take-out, as I have to vote. Mrs. GA voted early. I prefer the communal canvass. More festive.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> Mmm. Pancake rolls!  we've recently found a chinese take away that does the best spring rolls/pancake rolls we've ever had .
> What did you have in the end ?



Pancake rolls, as mentioned before fat and crispy, cantonese roast duck and beef in black bean sauce....no rice.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2016)

It is handy having a thick fur coat, you can run around and play outside in the cold wind without feeling it. Well that is what the kitten is doing.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Flamingo?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2016)

Dorning. I deem to dav dot a dold.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I'll bet their doorstep is just full of milk bottles they can't be arsed to take in too.....


I have had a closer look and it seems to be a stairwell, so it seems as though the Peeps in charge of the flat can't be bothered.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2016)

This morning's like yesterday morning, bright breezy and cold, I haven't put the central heating on yet, I'm sat in front of the fire on cycle chat on the tablet


----------



## lutonloony (7 Nov 2016)

must find my winter gloves!! was going to ask santa for some lobster/crab ones, but I might have lost all of my fingers by then


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I prefer mine roasted, not really got the hang of it mashed.



honey and chilli.....


----------



## Smithbat (7 Nov 2016)

Ho my word it is chilly this morning. The sooner my new winter longs get here the better!


----------



## summerdays (7 Nov 2016)

Oh that was cold ... and I went round in a circle trying to find a new route through a housing estate (roads marked on map didn't exist yet), ended up going back to a route I knew. 

Did I say it was cold .... very cold!!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Nov 2016)

You know how it is when you're wearing a knotted hanky on your head, answer the door and only remember when you see the visitor doing a double take at you


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Nov 2016)

We're getting 3 new hens to replenish our flock. 

Happy days


----------



## summerdays (7 Nov 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> We're getting 3 new hens to replenish our flock.
> 
> Happy days


My youngest is desperate to have some birds for the garden ... he now has decided that quails are smaller and that he might be able to persuade us!!! (He really likes ducks but I don't think we have the space and I hear that they wreck your garden!)


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2016)

Several months after leaving my customer service job, I've just given someone my old work freephone number parrot fashion when talking on the phone and asked for my phone number

I suppose the question is how do you erase a phone number that you repeated countless times every day for 12 years from your memory.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> My youngest is desperate to have some birds for the garden ... he now has decided that quails are smaller and that he might be able to persuade us!!! (He really likes ducks but I don't think we have the space and I hear that they wreck your garden!)


Ducks can be harder work. Ex battery Hens are great, low maintenance, doing a good thing in keeping them alive and giving them a chance to live as they should (political bit over), lovely to keep and being that bit bigger are less prone to foxes than smaller fowl.


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> honey and chilli.....


Smoked paprika for me, but I get what you are saying


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Nov 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Ducks can be harder work. Ex battery Hens are great, low maintenance, doing a good thing in keeping them alive and giving them a chance to live as they should (political bit over), lovely to keep and being that bit bigger are less prone to foxes than smaller fowl.


Watch out for fowl play...IGMC.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> We're getting 3 new hens to replenish our flock.
> 
> Happy days


Keep us posted. @SatNavSaysStraightOn and you will be able to keep us in the know on chicken goings-on.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Ducks can be harder work. Ex battery Hens are great, low maintenance, doing a good thing in keeping them alive and giving them a chance to live as they should (political bit over), lovely to keep and being that bit bigger are less prone to foxes than smaller fowl.


My 3 ex batts from a couple of months back have settled in well and are looking much much better. My young cockerel on the other hand is still a complete wimp and terrified of the ladies . I guess that will change in a month or two.
Edit/ ps my bullying hen who was a nightmare with the newcomers turned out to be broody. They are now friends (most of the time).


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Nov 2016)

Dorothy (on the grass) and Annie, the last two of our previous rescue intake, they're both doing surprisingly well and are grand old ladies, we've had them for over 2 years now. Dorothy is a bit of a bugger with new birds so I imagine we'll have a few weeks of pecked heads and pulled feathers while they sort themselves out.


----------



## lutonloony (7 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> Several months after leaving my customer service job, I've just given someone my old work freephone number parrot fashion when talking on the phone and asked for my phone number
> 
> I suppose the question is how do you erase a phone number that you repeated countless times every day for 12 years from your memory.


electric shock "therapy"


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2016)

Just back from a ride* and yes it is a bit chilly out 











*3 miles is still a ride


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Just back from a ride* and yes it is a bit chilly out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A journey of a thousand miles starts with a single turn of the pedals Glasshopper!


----------



## Smithbat (7 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Just back from a ride* and yes it is a bit chilly out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn right it is, my daily commute is 2.4 miles each way!


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Nov 2016)

Back on the beach and I think I packed the Norfolk weather as it has rained heavily all afternoon.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Wish her all the best - I hope she feels better soon.



Thank you @User14044 feeling pretty ropey but not too bad, my boss told me to leave at 4.30 and don't worry about going in tomorrow if I don't feel up to it. We will see.


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2016)

Nurse TVC to the rescue, She can't refuse.


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2016)

Something just for Hills.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Something just for Hills.


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2016)

I have a really difficult decision to make - corned beef or sardines for tea...


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Nov 2016)

Corned beef


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> I have a really difficult decision to make - corned beef or sardines for tea...


Sardines


----------



## mybike (7 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> I have a really difficult decision to make - corned beef or sardines for tea...



Both.


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> I have a really difficult decision to make - corned beef or sardines for tea...


Is the kebab shop closed?


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Something just for Hills.


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2016)

I've also found a tin of meatballs I forgot I had.


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> The kebab shop gets my vote


I've got a few days to wait for the next kebab, limited myself to 1 per week now


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Nov 2016)

I have hurt my back.

I'm really not sure how.


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have hurt my back.
> 
> I'm really not sure how.



Sorry to hear that


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> That doesn't help....now you have to choose from three options.



It makes a hard job even harder. Perhaps Patrick Stevens could suggest a recipe combining all three.


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2016)

I've just eaten the meatballs along with some bread.

Now, Galaxy or Dairy Milk?


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have hurt my back.
> 
> I'm really not sure how.


For goodness sake, am I the only one on this thread that is fit and healthy?


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> For goodness sake, am I the only one on this thread that is fit and healthy?


I've got a pain in my chest and can't seem to breathe but otherwise I'm super healthy.....thump!


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Extra large bottle of gin was it...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he is ginger.

I already have a ginger male in my life.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> I've just eaten the meatballs along with some bread.
> 
> Now, Galaxy or Dairy Milk?


Dairy Milk


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have hurt my back.
> 
> I'm really not sure how.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have hurt my back.
> 
> I'm really not sure how.



Probably the weight of all those scarves.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

Jacket spud and cauli cheese for dinner 
Wish I'd bought a larger cauli though


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I always wondered what colour Potsy's hair was


He can't remember


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Jacket spud and cauli cheese for dinner
> Wish I'd bought a larger cauli though


Jacket spud and chilli here.


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> He can't remember


I am off for a hair cut tomorrow, I can send you the masses they cur off if you like?


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I am off for a hair cut tomorrow, I can send you the masses they cur off if you like?


￼don't remember there being quite that much


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

My sewing machine is serviced  I didn't lose any parts (well, I found where I'd put the bobbin shuttle eventually)
However it won't zigzag


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> ￼don't remember there being quite that much


I have let it grow a bit but feel like having it down to the wood again


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I have let it grow a bit but feel like having it down to the wood again


Is it that long, you must be tripping over it.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> My sewing machine is serviced  I didn't lose any parts (well, I found where I'd put the bobbin shuttle eventually)
> However it won't zigzag



Did it zig zag before. Somethings not in the right place !!


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> My sewing machine is serviced  I didn't lose any parts (well, I found where I'd put the bobbin shuttle eventually)
> However it won't zigzag


Adjusted to allow it?


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Did it zig zag before. Somethings not in the right place !!


No, that's why I cleaned it. it was clagged up with fluff which I thought was jamming it. Now think it's a tension problem.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> No, that's why I cleaned it. it was clagged up with fluff which I thought was jamming it. Now think it's a tension problem.



Ah thread tension - my wife's Innovis 4000D doesn't like you trying to do freehand embroidery as it senses the thread tension (computerised).

Have you tried a different thread ? Gutterman ?


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Ah thread tension - my wife's Innovis 4000D doesn't like you trying to do freehand embroidery as it senses the thread tension (computerised).
> 
> Have you tried a different thread ? Gutterman ?


I've been using several types, one of which was Guterman. It's been not zigzagging with all of them.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I recommend a nice large G&T, it always cures any tension problems I might have.


Never fear, I have a pint


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I've just finished the draft Contract guidance, so I'm going to kick back with a coffee and some telly.


Nescafe and Chucklevision?


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> Adjusted to allow it?


Adjusted which bit?? Any suggestions more than welcome


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2016)

This evening I have cider and Minstrals.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I've been using several types, one of which was Guterman. It's been not zigzagging with all of them.



Pants !!

My missus is into patchwork and quilting at the minute. She's got 5 sewing machines (2 computerised embroidery ones, 2 over lockers (one computerised) and a basic lightweight machine). I've ordered her a Toyota OEKAKI Renaissance for Christmas which I spotted her looking at, so I might just get husband of the year award !!


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Adjusted which bit?? Any suggestions more than welcome



GT85 !!


----------



## steve50 (7 Nov 2016)

Washing machines just gone on the blink £££££'s


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Pants !!
> 
> My missus is into patchwork and quilting at the minute. She's got 5 sewing machines (2 computerised embroidery ones, 2 over lockers (one computerised) and a basic lightweight machine). I've ordered her a Toyota OEKAKI Renaissance for Christmas which I spotted her looking at, so I might just get husband of the year award !!


Would you like to divorce her and marry me instead?? 
I have two machines. My newest one is in line to be drop kicked out the window so I'm back on my old one.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Would you like to divorce her and marry me instead??
> I have two machines. My newest one is in line to be drop kicked out the window so I'm back on my old one.



You'd have to put up with me crashing my bike often !


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> GT85 !!


Everything that moves has been oiled. Unjammed the clutch disengaging knob too.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> Washing machines just gone on the blink £££££'s


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Adjusted which bit?? Any suggestions more than welcome


Normally a dial and two spacers/limiters or two dials used to limit the sideways movement.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

We gave up with expensive washing machines as we only ever used two wash cycles. The current one has a grumbling bearing and doesn't half get noisy on spin.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> Normally a dial and two spacers/limiters or two dials used to limit the sideways movement.



What dials ?


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> Washing machines just gone on the blink £££££'s



I'd recommend WD40 this time ! And a hammer.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> I'd recommend WD40 this time ! And a hammer.


Hammer'd slip from his hand!


----------



## steve50 (7 Nov 2016)

if you can't fix it with a spanner use a bloody big hammer.................


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> if you can't fix it with a spanner use a bloody big hammer.................


Union Street & Hall Street. just below the A58, off Pellon Lane.


----------



## steve50 (7 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> Union Street & Hall Street. just below the A58, off Pellon Lane.



Already found a man that can, he's coming to have a look at it tomorrow am.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> Already found a man that can, he's coming to have a look at it tomorrow am.


If it's scrap you can always make one of these from the old 'drum',


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Pants !!
> 
> My missus is into patchwork and quilting at the minute. She's got 5 sewing machines (2 computerised embroidery ones, 2 over lockers (one computerised) and a basic lightweight machine). I've ordered her a Toyota OEKAKI Renaissance for Christmas which I spotted her looking at, so I might just get husband of the year award
> 
> If she doesn't like it or kicks one of the others into touch can I be first on the list please please please


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

I think the sewing machine will be an early present, as it's going to be hard to hide, just like a bike arriving (she hasn't got a garage)


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

I'm now zigzagging. Slightly puckered, but at least it's almost doing what it's supposed to.


----------



## Smithbat (7 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Pants !!
> 
> My missus is into patchwork and quilting at the minute. She's got 5 sewing machines (2 computerised embroidery ones, 2 over lockers (one computerised) and a basic lightweight machine). I've ordered her a Toyota OEKAKI Renaissance for Christmas which I spotted her looking at, so I might just get husband of the year award !!


Can I just look at it...pleaaaasssseeeee xxx


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Can I just look at it...pleaaaasssseeeee xxx



I'll probably let her have it out of the blue. She mentioned she might look at one, I've no idea, but saw a bright red Toyota sewing machine, so looked into it and got a good deal on it. She's looked after me this last year with my busted back.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Nov 2016)

I love my sewing machine. It's nothing fancy but it does what I ask.

However if anyone feels like buying me one of those all singing all dancing ones I would not say no.

By this weekend all my crochet should be finished for the craft fair then it's full steam ahead on frogs and more chooks with possible twisted pin cushions if I have time.

3 weekends to go


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I love my sewing machine. It's nothing fancy but it does what I ask.
> 
> However if anyone feels like buying me one of those all singing all dancing ones I would not say no.
> 
> ...


3 weekends and 2 machines not working properly


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> What dials ?
> 
> View attachment 150425


Mine has dials. I did look at the width one but may investigate again to make sure nothing's out of place.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Nov 2016)

@User 

Your other post reminded me that Hop and I sampled Norfolk Gin and Saffron Gin yesterday.

The Norfolk one was nice. Cardamon and coriander are their particular additions to the holy trinity.

The Saffron Gin, a French one from Dijon was disappointing . It lost taste after the tonic was added. Nice colour though.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I'm now zigzagging. Slightly puckered, but at least it's almost doing what it's supposed to.



Yay. That happened with my wife's machines - was tension - puckering from the bobbin tingy underneath (non technical term).

I once had to pull one of her good machines to bits to get a broken needle out. - Frightening it was, and it was only a small section. So many tiny parts.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

Anyway, cyclists, who knew sewing machines were N+1 too !!!! I do... the 'in-house' mess is bigger than bikes though !! Even the 'summer house/shed' has a cutting table !!!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Anyway, cyclists, who knew sewing machines were N+1 too !!!! I do... the 'in-house' mess is bigger than bikes though !! Even the 'summer house/shed' has a cutting table !!!!!


Sounds like the perfect household


----------



## Smithbat (7 Nov 2016)

All handicraft stuff is N+1. I have so many sets of KnitPro knitting needles you would not believe!


----------



## Smithbat (7 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Anyway, cyclists, who knew sewing machines were N+1 too !!!! I do... the 'in-house' mess is bigger than bikes though !! Even the 'summer house/shed' has a cutting table !!!!!


My sewing room is my hall, lots of people who have the same house use the space for storage or a dining area. I have sewing table, cutting board, machine and notions all in a lovely light lilac area just for me.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sounds like the perfect household



It sort of works, but her hobby is more messy in the house. Mine is a bit more tricky when luck runs out !!


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I love my sewing machine. It's nothing fancy but it does what I ask.
> 
> However if anyone feels like buying me one of those all singing all dancing ones I would not say no.
> 
> ...


They plug into your computer nowadays. Who knows what they're saying to each other!


----------



## postman (7 Nov 2016)

I have put a pannier rack on the Sectuer Elite.Now going to buy a larger bag.Trouble with me i like to carry so much stuff,'just in case'.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> My sewing room is my hall, lots of people who have the same house use the space for storage or a dining area. I have sewing table, cutting board, machine and notions all in a lovely light lilac area just for me.



The loft/attic is my missus 'store room' and the lounge is the sewing room - it's a creative bomb site to be frank. She has some work to do before we can have 'our' disabled mum-in-law round at Christmas.... lots of work !! I'll need to build a ramp to get her through the front door alone (one step like you have usually).


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Anyway, cyclists, who knew sewing machines were N+1 too !!!! I do... the 'in-house' mess is bigger than bikes though !! Even the 'summer house/shed' has a cutting table !!!!!


I've just the two. (Sewing machines). Basic, but good for repairing stuff.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> I've just the two. (Sewing machines). Basic, but good for repairing stuff.



I actually can't use my wife's machines - I learnt on a basic one at school. I can hand sew, as you need to, or I do, as I am always patching up my bike kit...

Her machines are way too complex..


----------



## mybike (7 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Is the kebab shop closed?



I've never had a kebab from a kebab shop.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> I actually can't use my wife's machines - I learnt on a basic one at school. I can hand sew, as you need to, or I do, as I am always patching up my bike kit...
> 
> Her machines are way too complex..


Nowt as fancy as that ULT2003D you showed earlier. But done from light cotton upto industrial bouncy castle material.


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2016)

mybike said:


> I've never had a kebab from a kebab shop.


I've had enough for the both of us


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I've had enough for the both of us


Of what, Beer, kebabs, or google searches on sewing machines?


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Of what, Beer, kebabs, or google searches on sewing machines?


I only partake of one of those


----------



## mybike (7 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> All handicraft stuff is N+1. I have so many sets of KnitPro knitting needles you would not believe!



Soldering irons? long nosed pliers? wire strippers?

Actually, after extensive testing I have concluded this is best style wire stripper.


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I only partake of one of those


Oh feck, you're a secret seamstress too. I give up.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Nov 2016)

I was left-hooked on the Earls Court one way system today. My right knee completely fubared his door mirror before I bounced off his wing and ended up on the tarmac with the bike underneath me. The sound of impact caused some witnesses to rush towards me and look concerned. I got up and span the front wheel to see if it was damaged. It seemed OK and so did I. The driver was extremely apologetic and asked if I was sure I was OK. I was. He offered me a drink at the pub on the corner but I was in a hurry, so we just shook hands and went on our ways. Stuff happens.


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2016)

I'm watching 'Donald Trump's Superfan's'
I think I'm one of them


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I was left-hooked on the Earls Court one way system today. My right knee completely fubared his door mirror before I bounced off his wing and ended up on the tarmac with the bike underneath me. The sound of impact caused some witnesses to rush towards me and look concerned. I got up and span the front wheel to see if it was damaged. It seemed OK and so did I. The driver was extremely apologetic and asked if I was sure I was OK. I was. He offered me a drink at the pub on the corner but I was in a hurry, so we just shook hands and went on our ways. Stuff happens.


Glad you're OK. Sounds like a decent guy who just screwed up. At least that is one more motorist who will be thinking a bit more from now on


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I'm watching 'Donald Trump's Superfan's'
> I think I'm one of them


No, that's just because you like dopey, gullable women with large chests and low self esteem like he does.


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> No, that's just because you like dopey, gullable women with large chests and low self esteem like he does.


Is that hill wimp you are talking about?


----------



## slowmotion (7 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Glad you're OK. Sounds like a decent guy who just screwed up. At least that is one ore motorist who will be thinking a bit more from now on


Somebody knocked the mirror of my parked shabby van a couple of years ago. It wasn't motorised or anything. Cost £120 to get fixed. The driver today said "Metal can always get fixed. Bodies can't." Decent bloke.


----------



## TVC (8 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Is that hill wimp you are talking about?


 nothing to do with me


----------



## TVC (8 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Somebody knocked the mirror of my parked shabby van a couple of years ago. It wasn't motorised or anything. Cost £120 to get fixed. The driver today said "Metal can always get fixed. Bodies can't." Decent bloke.


The woman who knocked me off my bike was totally distrught by what she had done and immediately took full responsibility, her insurance company were also totally straight. Good people sometimes screw up. I hope that if ever I cause a collision I have the honesty and balls to stand up, admit it and do the right thing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I was left-hooked on the Earls Court one way system today. My right knee completely fubared his door mirror before I bounced off his wing and ended up on the tarmac with the bike underneath me. The sound of impact caused some witnesses to rush towards me and look concerned. I got up and span the front wheel to see if it was damaged. It seemed OK and so did I. The driver was extremely apologetic and asked if I was sure I was OK. I was. He offered me a drink at the pub on the corner but I was in a hurry, so we just shook hands and went on our ways. Stuff happens.


Glad you're not horribly hurtified. Hope the morning doesn't bring on those delayed ouches.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The woman who knocked me off my bike was totally distrught by what she had done and immediately took full responsibility, her insurance company were also totally straight. Good people sometimes screw up. I hope that if ever I cause a collision I have the honesty and balls to stand up, admit it and do the right thing.


You wouldn't believe it if you read all the stuff in the newspaper, but most people are pretty decent.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2016)

Meanwhile my life has been so interesting that I haven't posted on Mundane News for 2 days. Though as the clock says it's already tomorrow it might be 3 days.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Glad you're not horribly hurtified. Hope the morning doesn't bring on those delayed ouches.


I have a couple of ever so slightly bruised hips, I think. I will take a look when I hop in the bath. Nothing that causes much pain. Actually, it could just be the effects of the Brighton ride yesterday!


----------



## slowmotion (8 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I prescribe a large whisky. Cures just about everything... and what it can't cure gin can!


I have ethanol.....


----------



## TVC (8 Nov 2016)

The listings for next year's Leicester comedy Festival are out. My credit card is not going to be happy


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> GT85 !!


No, 3 in 1. 3 in 1 was developed for the textiles industry, to keep the spools from rusting over the holidays and other breaks. It doesn't stain as much, or so I'm told by a family friend of Mrs. GA who worked in the mills.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2016)

I also have a sewing machine, an older Brother machine that does all the stitches. It's pretty neat, but mostly it fixes bicycle and camping stuff.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> I also have a sewing machine, an older Brother machine that does all the stitches. It's pretty neat, but mostly it fixes bicycle and camping stuff.


Did Brother make sewing machines before they moved into printers?


----------



## slowmotion (8 Nov 2016)

mybike said:


> Soldering irons? long nosed pliers? wire strippers?
> 
> Actually, after extensive testing I have concluded this is best style wire stripper.



Sorry @mybike. You are mistaken. I spent 25 years with that kind of stripper (@Fnaar?). They are a faff and a fiddle. You need this Jokari one. I used it on a big production run that we won five years ago. Works every time without adjustment, and strips every time without damaging the copper conductors. Go on, get one.




Jokari Super 4 Plus. Absolute magic!


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Is that hill wimp you are talking about?


You like me ???


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> I also have a sewing machine, an older Brother machine that does all the stitches. It's pretty neat, but mostly it fixes bicycle and camping stuff.


Mine is a Brother, a BM2600. Really simple and neat and does every stitch I currently need. Of course that's just currently , now tomorrow I could do with .....


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Nov 2016)

and if you are talking about yarn or fabric, well a girl can *NEVER* have enough of that


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Nov 2016)

My back still really hurts.

All I did was get off the sofa which was obviously a mistake.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Nov 2016)

OK so it's 

First day of the winter coat and socks and shoes instead of just shoes.

It's due to be a lovely day on the beach but I will be at work.

Tomorrow, my recoup day, it's going to tip down.

Mind you we could all be going to hell in a handcart in a few hours depending on how things go over the pond


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Nov 2016)

The most read article on the BBC news site is the fact that Toblerone have widened the gap between triangles


----------



## hopless500 (8 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I was left-hooked on the Earls Court one way system today. My right knee completely fubared his door mirror before I bounced off his wing and ended up on the tarmac with the bike underneath me. The sound of impact caused some witnesses to rush towards me and look concerned. I got up and span the front wheel to see if it was damaged. It seemed OK and so did I. The driver was extremely apologetic and asked if I was sure I was OK. I was. He offered me a drink at the pub on the corner but I was in a hurry, so we just shook hands and went on our ways. Stuff happens.


Glad you're ok.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have hurt my back.
> 
> I'm really not sure how.



Extreme crocheting?


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> You wouldn't believe it if you read all the stuff in the newspaper, but most people are pretty decent.



bang on, get anyone on their own and they are generally good folk.


----------



## TVC (8 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Time for @Lullabelle to get the scissors out?


Actually a lot of the shows are £10 or less, it's a chance to see some of the less well known comedians.


----------



## TVC (8 Nov 2016)

I left someone in bed this morning, she's a poorly bunny today.


----------



## summerdays (8 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I left someone in bed this morning, she's a poorly bunny today.


GWS @Lullabelle


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2016)

Off to yoga in a bit, for the first time this winter I'm going to have to de ice the car before I go.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I left someone in bed this morning, she's a poorly bunny today.



GWS


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> GWS @Lullabelle - I hope you are up and feeling someone better very soon.



sorry but it was there on a plate,,,,


----------



## raleighnut (8 Nov 2016)

GWS @Lullabelle


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> OK so it's


Aw diddums, has it finally fallen to less than 20c?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Something just for Hills.



That looks like a right pain in the neck!


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Sorry @mybike. You are mistaken. I spent 25 years with that kind of stripper (@Fnaar?). They are a faff and a fiddle. You need this Jokari one. I used it on a big production run that we won five years ago. Works every time without adjustment, and strips every time without damaging the copper conductors. Go on, get one.
> View attachment 150451
> 
> Jokari Super 4 Plus. Absolute magic!



Yep, I've tried them. Unless you pay a lot they're unreliable. And mostly you'll be stripping the same size wires again and again. I've probably spent as many years stripping wires as you as well.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Nov 2016)

mybike said:


> Soldering irons? long nosed pliers? wire strippers?
> 
> Actually, after extensive testing I have concluded this is best style wire stripper.



I have used many in my time and I agree, they are better than the rest.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Nov 2016)

Good morning. I have finally moved, had breakfast and am now dosed up on pills.

Thank you to all those who have sent get well wishes


----------



## hopless500 (8 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Anyway, cyclists, who knew sewing machines were N+1 too !!!! I do... the 'in-house' mess is bigger than bikes though !! Even the 'summer house/shed' has a cutting table !!!!!


What we need is a handlebar-mounted sewing machine operated by pedalling


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Nov 2016)

Now the nights are in I may finish knitting the dog I started months ago.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Nov 2016)

GWS @Lullabelle 
It was very kind of TVC to share his lurgy with you.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2016)

GWS to all who are feeling a bit under the weather at the moment. My dold seems to have disappeared today.

First thing this morning the sky was lovely and clear and it looked like we were going to have a pretty sunrise but it has now clouded over.

I have to go to the R.U.H later on, it is the last day of the drug trial that I have been on.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> GWS @Lullabelle
> It was very kind of TVC to share his lurgy with you.



The annoying thing is, my colleague has smoked for a number of years, she doesn't eat or drink sensibly and she stressess easily due work and family but she is never gets ill! I have never smoked, eat and drink sensibly, no stress and take regular exercise yet this is my second cold this year, how does that work?


----------



## tyred (8 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> You wouldn't believe it if you read all the stuff in the newspaper, but most people are pretty decent.



The moral of the story is to stop reading newspapers.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Nov 2016)

User13710 said:


> You randomly breathe in or otherwise ingest a viral particle from someone else, possibly on public transport, and then you are infected. I think that's how it works - by randomness.



Yes I get that but she will also be around folks at work who also have colds yet she seems immune


----------



## Smithbat (8 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> and if you are talking about yarn or fabric, well a girl can *NEVER* have enough of that


If I could give you more likes for this I would! It is so very very true.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Yes I get that but she will also be around folks at work who also have colds yet she seems immune


Think of yourself as a highly tuned machine. The tuning is so fine that one little germ reeks havoc.

The other woman however is held together by tar and tea so nothing can get through that muck.


----------



## Smithbat (8 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Good morning. I have finally moved, had breakfast and am now dosed up on pills.
> 
> Thank you to all those who have sent get well wishes


I have a feeling I am coming down with something too. I have that horrible feeling in my throat and back of my nose....


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> The annoying thing is, my colleague has smoked for a number of years, she doesn't eat or drink sensibly and she stressess easily due work and family but she is never gets ill! I have never smoked, eat and drink sensibly, no stress and take regular exercise yet this is my second cold this year, how does that work?


When I was on a Chest Pains Ward many years ago my wife said to me to have a look around the ward, there are no overweight people here. I have never been overweight, nor smoked and had a physical job. I thought I had chronic indigestion.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Think of yourself as a highly tuned machine. The tuning is so fine that one little germ reeks havoc.
> 
> The other woman however is held together by tar and tea so nothing can get through that muck.



Can't argue with that reasoning


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Nov 2016)

Had to make an emergency trip to the shop, almost out of tissues


----------



## Smithbat (8 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Had to make an emergency trip to the shop, almost out of tissues


Get the nice balmy ones, soft on your nose


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Nov 2016)

I shall be having a hot radox bath this afternoon.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Think of yourself as a highly tuned machine. The tuning is so fine that one little germ reeks havoc.
> 
> The other woman however is held together by tar and tea so nothing can get through that muck.


that all sounds a bit horrid


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Did Brother make sewing machines before they moved into printers?


Still do.
http://www.brother-usa.com/homesewing/


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> What we need is a handlebar-mounted sewing machine operated by pedalling


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Nov 2016)

on another note whenever I open the front door the porch smells of loose tea.

why?, I do not know. nice though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Now the nights are in I may finish knitting the dog I started months ago.


Wouldn't it be easier to go to the SPCA and adopt one?
GWS @Lullabelle


----------



## raleighnut (8 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> I shall be having a hot radox bath this afternoon.


I'd check TVC has left you some first.


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2016)

I've just become a Great Uncle, I know what you're thinking, 'he's hardly old enough'


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I've just become a Great Uncle, I know what you're thinking, 'he's hardly old enough'


Congratulations, @potsy !


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2016)

I celebrated by having the most expensive haircut of my life, £17 

That'll teach me not to go to the posh hairdressers just because the el cheapo barbers was packed.


----------



## Smithbat (8 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I've just become a Great Uncle, I know what you're thinking, 'he's hardly old enough'


 Congrats . I am a Great Aunt too


----------



## steve50 (8 Nov 2016)

Old washing machine out for the scrapman, new washing machine installed and working, happy days.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> Old washing machine out for the scrapman, new washing machine installed and working, happy days.


No repair?


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to go to the SPCA and adopt one?
> GWS @Lullabelle



I would love to but not going to happen


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


>


My mum had a treadle powered Singer sewing machine, it had a fancy wrought iron frame, sadly we left at my mum's house with all of the confusion of house moving.


----------



## steve50 (8 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> No repair?


No, would have cost nearly as much as a new machine


----------



## TVC (8 Nov 2016)

I resisted the urge to go and buy a bag of chips for lunch. Aren't I good.


----------



## Katherine (8 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Congrats . I am a Great Aunt too


Me too .


----------



## Katherine (8 Nov 2016)

Get well soon @Lullabelle , sounds like it's a nasty bug .


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> Get well soon @Lullabelle , sounds like it's a nasty bug .



Thank you. Starting to feel better and not so snotty, hopefully it will be almost over by tomorrow


----------



## TVC (8 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I've just become a Great Uncle, I know what you're thinking, 'he's hardly old enough'


You live in Manchester, you can be a great uncle at the age of 20 up there.
Anyway, welcome to the club, more cards to buy.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You live in Manchester, you can be a great uncle at the age of 20 up there.
> Anyway, welcome to the club, more cards to buy.



Hello husband


----------



## TVC (8 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Hello husband


Hello Wife 

No visitors today


----------



## tyred (8 Nov 2016)

If this weather continues much longer I think I might sell the bikes and buy a boat


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2016)

User said:


> You could almost buy a set of clippers for that.


I have a pair that have served me well for a few years, have decided to go a bit more upmarket.

And I struggle to do anything but the most basic No2 all over cut with them, fancied a change.


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Remove the guard then.


What and have a TVC cut?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Nov 2016)

I'm on the tram going to pick my Birdy up.


----------



## TVC (8 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> What and have a TVC cut?


It worked for Coffeejo


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> If this weather continues much longer I think I might sell the bikes and buy a boat



Dry here, a bit nippy though.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I celebrated by having the most expensive haircut of my life, £17
> 
> That'll teach me not to go to the posh hairdressers just because the el cheapo barbers was packed.



Seventeen quid! I had my hair cut Monday, cost me four and a half quid.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> When I was on a Chest Pains Ward many years ago my wife said to me to have a look around the ward, there are no overweight people here. I have never been overweight, nor smoked and had a physical job. I thought I had chronic indigestion.



I hadn't long got over a cold, I thought the cold had got on my chest and I had a chest infection, even after the cardiac doctor confirmed it I didn't completely believe it.


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It worked for Coffeejo


It was seeing coffeejo's haircut that persuaded me to start getting it done by a professional


----------



## hopless500 (8 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> It was seeing coffeejo's haircut that persuaded me to start getting it done by a professional


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Nov 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I'm on the tram going to pick my Birdy up.



Got it

Flipping A maaaaannnn, Flipping A! 

I'm the happiest sausage in sausageland.


----------



## Smithbat (8 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> TVC, Potsy, Reg and I have been doing a fashion photoshoot......don't we look smart?.....that style is sure to catch on in 2017.
> 
> View attachment 150491


Words actually fail me!


----------



## summerdays (8 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I've just become a Great Uncle, I know what you're thinking, 'he's hardly old enough'


I became a Great Aunt years ago ... she is the same age as my second child!!! (Mr Summerdays was probably an afterthought ...., all his siblings are much older than himself).


----------



## summerdays (8 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I am the same age as Mrs R's aunt and she is a great grandmother.....work that one out if you can


----------



## TVC (8 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Words actually fail me!


Told you we were a bunch of stud muffins.


----------



## Smithbat (8 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Told you we were a bunch of stud muffins.


You most certainly are. Quite frankly, I am not sure how us womenfolk control ourselves around you all.


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2016)

Four lamb, potato & leek puddings made.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> TVC, Potsy, Reg and I have been doing a fashion photoshoot......don't we look smart?.....that style is sure to catch on in 2017.
> 
> View attachment 150491


Having met you all, can I just say the resemblance is uncanny


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I hadn't realised that you were all the same size.


Photoshop.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Told you we were a bunch of stud muffins.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> You most certainly are. Quite frankly, I am not sure how us womenfolk control ourselves around you all.


I am.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Nov 2016)

User said:


> HBF


Home Builders Federation?


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Home Builders Federation?


Hunky Buff Feckers


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Nov 2016)

Henry was 1yr old on Saturday.

This photo of him was taken by the RSPCA where I got him a year ago today.


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry was 1yr old on Saturday.
> 
> This photo of him was taken by the RSPCA where I got him a year ago today.
> 
> View attachment 150497


I had not realised you dyed his fur ginger, he is naturally black & white


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I had not realised you dyed his fur ginger, he is naturally black & white


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


>


----------



## postman (8 Nov 2016)

During the weekend visit to my in laws.We removed a carbon monoxide sensor.My mil said it was beeping every min and had been for three days.We took advice from the British Gas call centre.They will be sending out a replacement first class.We were instructed how to take if off the wall,remove a label find a pin,and place said pin inside a slot on the side
We have brought the offending article home,to dispose of it at our local tip.This morning the mil rang again,she can still hear it beeping,no you cannot,we have it.Phone call ends,we both go out for a meal.While we are out another call is picked up on our answering machine.They have located the beeping noise.It is the original sensor left on a shelf in the utility room by the gas engineer.Who put the new one in when the boiler was replaced.Oh he forgot to take it away,it seems the one we now have is ok till 2023,well it was.So they are covered till the replacement comes this week.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2016)

Just changed the near side anti-roll bar drop link on my car. It's only been on about 6 months and it's started rattling. These things never last, and it was supposed to be a decent one. Ordered some more this morning from Euro Car Parts and they delivered this afternoon - wow. Exactly the same manufacturer as the one that's come off (didn't know it was the same) - hopefully it will last longer. The garage charged me about £80 to change both last time - I left it to them as the parts had been on a few years. As this one had only been on 6 months, it came off with no trouble. £15 part !!


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Just changed the near side anti-roll bar drop link on my car. It's only been on about 6 months and it's started rattling. These things never last, and it was supposed to be a decent one. Ordered some more this morning from Euro Car Parts and they delivered this afternoon - wow. Exactly the same manufacturer as the one that's come off (didn't know it was the same) - hopefully it will last longer. The garage charged me about £80 to change both last time - I left it to them as the parts had been on a few years. As this one had only been on 6 months, it came off with no trouble. £15 part !!


That's one of the things my 10 year old Citroen failed it's last MOT on, I decided to buy a new car instead of putting £15 parts on the old one


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> That's one of the things my 10 year old Citroen failed it's last MOT on, I decided to buy a new car instead of putting £15 parts on the old one



It depends upon how bad they go. My wife's had 3 sets in 17 years. Mine is on set 4 now. Mine hadn't deteriorated, but there was a slight knock going over speed bumps, annoying. They aren't easy to get at and require angle grinding if they have been on a few years. Fortunately these came off. State of the roads.


----------



## Oxo (8 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> That's one of the things my 10 year old Citroen failed it's last MOT on, I decided to buy a new car instead of putting £15 parts on the old one



Where can you buy a new Citroen for £15? Does it come with a free servicing deal?


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Where can you buy a new Citroen for £15? Does it come with a free servicing deal?


It comes with a lot of things, moss growing on the windows, a broken boot lock, and aircon that only blows warm air


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> ...a bargain at £15


I'd have taken £10


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Nov 2016)

Another one of cute little Henry. Last one honest.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry was 1yr old on Saturday.
> 
> This photo of him was taken by the RSPCA where I got him a year ago today.
> 
> View attachment 150497


----------



## hopless500 (8 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Another one of cute little Henry. Last one honest.
> View attachment 150504


More


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Nov 2016)

My Beer52 order arrived today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> TVC, Potsy, Reg and I have been doing a fashion photoshoot......don't we look smart?.....that style is sure to catch on in 2017.
> 
> View attachment 150491


I had one of those, in that color. My Ma thought it matched my eyes, but they change color.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> TVC, Potsy, Reg and I have been doing a fashion photoshoot......don't we look smart?.....that style is sure to catch on in 2017.
> 
> View attachment 150491


Also, note the big clunky World Series ring.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> You most certainly are. Quite frankly, I am not sure how us womenfolk control ourselves around you all.





The Velvet Curtain said:


> Told you we were a bunch of stud muffins.


You all look remarkably like Tom Seaver.


----------



## summerdays (9 Nov 2016)

I'm feeling gloomy .... I just looked at the BBC news after seeing a post on Facebook telling me not to look!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'm feeling gloomy .... I just looked at the BBC news after seeing a post on Facebook telling me not to look!


Yes, look what can happen if you don't pay your taxes.


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2016)




----------



## summerdays (9 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


>


He's a fruit cake bully with a power craze (not saying she's gleaming white either).


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> He's a fruit cake bully with a power craze (not saying she's gleaming white either).


Better cover up all the buttons quick.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2016)

I'm staying under the duvet. It's pouring and I fear armageddon is around the corner.


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2016)




----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2016)

I hear the Queen Mary is about to leave New York and it's rather full.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2016)




----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2016)

I'm looking for a small island to go and hide on away from the rest of the world.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2016)

In times of stress and gloom, sew or Crochet. 

I shall be in my craft room if anybody wants me, crying over my sewing machine.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm looking for a small island to go and hide on away from the rest of the world.


The Isle of Wight?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2016)

Will the White House be getting a thatched roof to match?


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> TVC, Potsy, Reg and I have been doing a fashion photoshoot......don't we look smart?.....that style is sure to catch on in 2017.
> 
> View attachment 150491



You're 1960's pop singers?


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'm feeling gloomy .... I just looked at the BBC news after seeing a post on Facebook telling me not to look!



Really, why's that?



summerdays said:


> He's a fruit cake bully with a power craze (not saying she's gleaming white either).



That's a bit harsh on @potsy.



Hill Wimp said:


> I'm staying under the duvet. It's pouring and I fear armageddon is around the corner.



1/2 inch here, but I don't think it'll cause a flood.



User14044mountain said:


> That was a shocker. Well thank goodness for cycling and thank goodness for friendships



What was?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2016)

The Highlands are looking favourite at the moment.


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2016)

User said:


> 1970s please...



I thought the look was more '60s.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2016)

mybike said:


> I thought the look was more '60s.


1860's?


----------



## Smithbat (9 Nov 2016)

How on earth?


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2016)

User said:


> 1970s please...


I wasn't born til the 80's


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> How on earth?


Don't say it, i can't hear you over my sewing machine


----------



## Oxo (9 Nov 2016)

Normal journey time into town and back 10 minutes. Add 1/2 inch of snow and time this morning went up to 65 minutes.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2016)

I've done an hour steady on the turbo before breakfast.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Normal journey time into town and back 10 minutes. Add 1/2 inch of snow and time this morning went up to 65 minutes.



Thankfully it's not stopped pouring down for hours so the likelihood of snow is in minus figures here.


----------



## Smithbat (9 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Don't say it, i can't hear you over my sewing machine


Okay I wont say it. 
I have a stinking cold coming, I feel I should be at home in bed with my head under the duvet...


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2016)

16 years ago this was made


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2016)

Last night we decided what we were going to get the kitten for Christmas. Quality Street, he just loves chasing scrunched up sweet wrappers around. He is playing with one at the moment.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2016)

Henry is asleep in the wardrobe, Sasha is asleep on her cushion on the window sill next to me, i'm watching The Fall on IPlayer whilst sewing on chickens eyes.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry was 1yr old on Saturday.
> 
> This photo of him was taken by the RSPCA where I got him a year ago today.
> 
> View attachment 150497


Happy Birthday Henry.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2016)

Sasha in her window seat.


----------



## postman (9 Nov 2016)

My new Dentist has commented on how well taken care of,my teeth are.Good start.


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I wasn't born til the 80's



1880's?


----------



## postman (9 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> 54 days until Christmas!


----------



## postman (9 Nov 2016)

I did not post this before.But i thought i would mention it after hearing something last night.On bonfire nights,dear Vernon would watch the most amazing display of fireworks from his adjoining neighbour.Well this was the first bonfire night without Vernon,well the neighbour began his display about 21-15.I have got to say it was spectacular,it was so good i tried to watch it from our bedroom window,trouble is the trees are too thick to see through.Anyway it was brilliant.But lo and behold,i have found out people complain about him every year,even going round to the house to complain about the timing and noise and how long it goes on for.It must cost a fortune,me i loved it,it reminded me of Vernon,and always will,i know Vernon mentioned it on here,him being into blasts,bangs,explosions and general mayhem.
Long may this display go on,and bah humbug the the complaining neighbours,it's only one night and for about twenty mins.


----------



## Katherine (9 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Great post, Postie, thanks.
> 
> I do miss the big man.


As do many of us, even if we never met in real life. There's so much that crops up that makes us think of him. Thanks @postman


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> As do many of us, even if we never met in real life. There's so much that crops up that makes us think of him. Thanks @postman


Indeed, a couple of weeks ago I thought about him cycling along Vernon Avenue in Little Ilford.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2016)

Meanwhile I have to take my mother to Switzerland for a week tomorrow morning and I've just been told that they already have had snow. Brrr!


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2016)

Well I did a Rocky this afternoon and the world still appears to be turning the right way after the bombshell this morning.

Shepherds Pie for supper


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2016)

User said:


> There was snow falling in Leeds this morning but not settling. Some cars, presumably from higher areas, had a good amount on their roof.


And Switzerland, pretty much wherever you go, is a higher area. I used to think that simply going south would raise the temperature till I ended up one winter's afternoon on the Med coast when the mistral was blowing.


----------



## TVC (9 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And Switzerland, pretty much wherever you go, is a higher area. I used to think that simply going south would raise the temperature till I ended up one winter's afternoon on the Med coast when the mistral was blowing.


Where abouts are you taking your mother?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Where abouts are you taking your mother?


A place called Worb, east of Bern. My cousin lives there. There is a bright side to it: he's a very good cook. Growing up with an Italian mother clearly did him good.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2016)

A short interlude.


----------



## TVC (9 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A place called Worb, east of Bern. My cousin lives there. There is a bright side to it: he's a very good cook. Growing up with an Italian mother clearly did him good.


Not far from Interlaken, we has a wonderful walking holiday around Wengen and the Jungfrau. I take it you have been before?


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just been to the pub and had undercooked fish and chips....yuk yuk yuk
> 
> I complained and they didn't charge us. I still won't be going back there....now where is the nearest kebab van?



Disgraceful


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not far from Interlaken, we has a wonderful walking holiday around Wengen and the Jungfrau. I take it you have been before?


Wengen yes but I've only seen the Jungfrau from a fair distance away.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Nov 2016)

Someone turned up at work looking for a job, I asked him to write his name and telephone number on my note pad, he put the tip of my pen in his mouth whilst he sorted out his phone . Outrageous! I have had to throw the pen top in the bin


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2016)

OK, so British Gas has fixed our boiler  - the fan was sticking - hence no partial vacuum and no pilot light. However, in the excitement I forgot it was Wednesday and had breakfast at home. Then I walked into town to have breakfast again, despite Mrs MY pointing out that my feet are not hairy. The fact that a button came off my trousers is entirely unrelated.



Hill Wimp said:


> Shepherds Pie for supper



And here. 



User14044mountain said:


> I've just been to the pub and had undercooked fish and chips....yuk yuk yuk
> 
> I complained and they didn't charge us. I still won't be going back there....now where is the nearest kebab van?



I had excellent fish & chips at Worlds End yesterday. @Smithbat may know where I mean.


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm listening to Ricky Nelson records.......blimey it makes me feel old.



Hello Mary Lou.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2016)

I had a battered sausage today..


----------



## TVC (9 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I had a battered sausage today..


pffft!


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> pffft!


With chips..


----------



## hopless500 (9 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 150534


Awwww. Wibble.
I get to see him in a few weeks


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I had a battered sausage today..



Bully.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2016)

@User I keep meaning to ask how is Mr R getting on with his Amazon echo ?


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2016)

Oi TVC, did you watch the new series of Dave Gorman last night?


----------



## TVC (9 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Oi TVC, did you watch the new series of Dave Gorman last night?


It's recorded, no spoilers.


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's recorded, no spoilers.


No, just watching it now myself


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2016)

Donald Trump cats


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2016)

Chilling now.

Blooming pain in the butt driver update on my son's gaming machine. He'd not updated the graphics driver, but now needed to due to changes for recording jis 'gaming'. Then find out he's not let Windows update for months. Took ages, then the graphics driver would only install with every background service shut down. Pah.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2016)

I used an Amazon Locker for the first time today - well cool !!


----------



## RWright (9 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Great post, Postie, thanks.
> 
> I do miss the big man.



I have not been around for a while and just found out Vernon had passed on. Big surprise for me.
He was great fun on chat and I hope he had a great time on the trip he made to the US earlier.

RIP Vernon


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2016)

RWright said:


> I have not been around for a while and just found out Vernon had passed on. Big surprise for me.
> He was great fun on chat and I hope he had a great time on the trip he made to the US earlier.
> 
> RIP Vernon


Good to see you back @RWright .

Interesting times over there now


----------



## RWright (9 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Good to see you back @RWright .
> 
> Interesting times over there now



I am glad it is over. It sort of reminded me of a WWE production campaign. I was wondering if I was going to see Hillary do a flying elbow drop off the top turnbuckle onto Trump's hairdo and both of them crash to the canvas.


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2016)

Mrs MY just commented that the canal towpath will be full of poodels, muddy poodels.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2016)

RWright said:


> I am glad it is over. It sort of reminded me of a WWE production campaign. I was wondering if I was going to see Hillary do a flying elbow drop off the top turnbuckle onto Trump's hairdo and both of them crash to the canvas.


Good to have you back, @RWright !


----------



## tyred (9 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I had a battered sausage today..



Just one?


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> Just one?


T'was a double length biggun!


----------



## TVC (10 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> T'was a double length biggun!


Pfttttt Pftttttt


----------



## Oxo (10 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Is it morning yet?



If morning starts when it is proper daylight then it could be some time yet.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2016)

Blimey, it's early! 
Mornin folks


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Nov 2016)

Finished, soon be bedtime.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Nov 2016)

It's Saturday


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Nov 2016)

A week ago I was driving to Norfolk .
Now I'm about to walk into work.


----------



## Katherine (10 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> A week ago I was driving to Norfolk .
> Now I'm about to walk into work.


At least it's nearly Friday !


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> At least it's nearly Friday !


Not for some of us


----------



## hopless500 (10 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> A week ago I was driving to Norfolk .
> Now I'm about to walk into work.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2016)

Morning. I have now stopped taking the placebo or new drug but they will keep in touch to see if I survive. Whilst I was there I had to undergo a memory test which I did remarkably well considering I got my age wrong by ten years and that I thought it was Thursday instead of Tuesday.

Did America have some sort of an election the other day. I wouldn't have guessed from the total lack of TV coverage.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2016)

Yes, the live-action _Simpsons _character won.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/tv/news/‘t...ncy-16-years-ago/ar-AAk4Qx5?ocid=ansmsnnews11


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Nov 2016)

My riding clothes are wrapped round the radiator in the changing room at work after riding the 20km in the snow this morning.

Lots of undeserved kudos from collegues. No complaints about my gear.

Its good to work in Denmark.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2016)

I asked my granddaughter if she would like fish pie for dinner when she next comes over. (She's fussy eater, but improving).
After much negotiation, we've decided to get rid of the fish and peas and substitute them with a bit of broccoli, 'pigs in blankets' and grated cheese on the mash topping.
Seems fair enough to me..


----------



## hopless500 (10 Nov 2016)

I cannot get a table (with text) to mirror image in Word. Arghhhh. It's driving me mad


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I cannot get a table (with text) to mirror image in Word. Arghhhh. It's driving me mad




https://www.google.dk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=mirror+imagine+in+Word


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> It's Saturday


It's Tuesday and I do a 7 day work week.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I asked my granddaughter if she would like fish pie for dinner when she next comes over. (She's fussy eater, but improving).
> After much negotiation, we've decided to get rid of the fish and peas and substitute them with a bit of broccoli, 'pigs in blankets' and grated cheese on the mash topping.
> Seems fair enough to me..



A close approximation of a fish pie.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Nov 2016)

Daphne, Valerie, Enid and Gertrude in their last moments of cooped up captivity 






And a gradual introduction to Dorothy and Annie






Valerie is strutting her stuff at the front.


----------



## Smithbat (10 Nov 2016)

mybike said:


> OK, so British Gas has fixed our boiler  - the fan was sticking - hence no partial vacuum and no pilot light. However, in the excitement I forgot it was Wednesday and had breakfast at home. Then I walked into town to have breakfast again, despite Mrs MY pointing out that my feet are not hairy. The fact that a button came off my trousers is entirely unrelated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do indeed, very nice there


----------



## Smithbat (10 Nov 2016)

So, who has given me lurgey. Been to the docs, I have laryngitis and need to rest my voice for 3 days! Me!!! Quiet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Nov 2016)

Dorothy and Annie have formed a deputation and would like a word with management about the new arrivals


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2016)

http://www.yourchristmascountdown.com/
63,807 Minutes


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> So, who has given me lurgey. Been to the docs, I have laryngitis and need to rest my voice for 3 days! Me!!! Quiet!!!!!!!!!


TVC is the culprit, cannot be me as I am super healthy


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2016)

Crane/Building site news 

Signs have gone up for road closure for tower crane arrival on Monday

We are losing site of Greenwich Naval College


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2016)

So in a month have gone from this 






To the pic above.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> So in a month have gone from this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats shooting up, a new hospital was put up in town, after about a year of ground works and prep it went up rapidly.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Nov 2016)

Just had 10 sacks of Logs delivered, that's the fire sorted for a month or so.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Just had 10 sacks of Logs delivered, that's the fire sorted for a month or so.



For some reason I first read that as 10 sacks of lego. 

That'd be a way to spend the long winter evenings.


----------



## TVC (10 Nov 2016)

Can't think of anyone who would like this

http://www.hotelchocolat.com/uk/shop/collections/products/chocolate-hampers/chocolate-gin


----------



## raleighnut (10 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Can't think of anyone who would like this
> 
> http://www.hotelchocolat.com/uk/shop/collections/products/chocolate-hampers/chocolate-gin


Heck of an expensive way to buy 2 double gins though.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I've just booked tickets for Mr R and I to a Robbie Williams on 23 June next year in London.


2nd mortgage?


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2016)

Well, my wife has her new Xmas present - N+1 sewing machine. The kids had collected it from the neighbour and covered it up. Needless to say my wife is very happy (brownie points earned) but she's not going to be able to play with it for a couple of days as she's out each evening.


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2016)

Nice little 30 miler on my 1938 Humber this afternoon. Front rim now nice and shiny again and new brake blocks bedded in. One unplanned deflation due to hedgecuttings.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Nope. £85 a ticket...


 to see that nerk!


----------



## hopless500 (10 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> https://www.google.dk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=mirror+imagine+in+Word


I have googled various solutions. Trouble is it is a table I'm trying to flip. Had copy text into Paint, flip it, and then copy back to the table.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Can't think of anyone who would like this
> 
> http://www.hotelchocolat.com/uk/shop/collections/products/chocolate-hampers/chocolate-gin


I was actually bought some by work whilst I was off sick at Xmas. Not fussed about them I have to say.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Mr R's almost finished the Cotswold Gin. Apparently it's nice with cracked peppercorns and a bruised bay leaf (oo err missus).


Waved in the general direction of Italy to be able to call it a Martini I trust.


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2016)

8 months and I still haven't got used to the touchpad mouse on this laptop


----------



## TVC (10 Nov 2016)

@potsy just watched Dave Gorman. Not so into him now that that people like you watch his stuff.


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Nope. £85 a ticket...



I'd report that to the cops, you were robbed ! by Robbie


----------



## TVC (10 Nov 2016)

User said:


> He's OK but getting a little formulaic...


If you were as big a fan as me and @potsy you wouldn't think that.


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @potsy just watched Dave Gorman. Not so into him now that that people like you watch his stuff.


It makes a change from my usual diet of On the Buses and Jason Statham films


----------



## TVC (10 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Jason Statham.... *drools*
> 
> 
> There's just something of the bad boy about him.


Have you seen the young Joseph Stalin?


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Jason Statham.... *drools*
> 
> 
> There's just something of the bad boy about him.


I sometimes get compared to him


----------



## TVC (10 Nov 2016)

User said:


> How old you think I fecking am?


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> ...and all that Zombie stuff


Yep, all killer no filler.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I've just booked tickets for Mr R and I to a Robbie Williams on 23 June next year in London.




Lucky bast..
I'm got to have to chance the general sale tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> View attachment 150740



Wow


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Lucky bast..
> I'm got to have to chance the general sale tomorrow morning.



I thought you had standards ????


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> I thought you had standards ????




They are for Mrs Ian's birthday.


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> They are for Mrs Ian's birthday.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Nov 2016)

Breakfast time.

Kedgeree was on, 2 large bowls for me.....t'was loverly.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Nov 2016)

I'm awake


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I'm awake


Get sewing then 

I'm waiting for a train.

So mundane.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Get sewing then
> 
> I'm waiting for a train.
> 
> So mundane.


I'm considering it. But tea comes first. If I can wait about an hour it will be made for me


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2016)

Good morning from Walsgrave hospital, unfortunetly my old friend angina payed me a visit yesterday and I'm in for observasion.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Good morning from Walsgrave hospital, unfortunetly my old friend angina payed me a visit yesterday and I'm in for observasion.


 Hope it's just a 'blip' Dave GWS


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Good morning from Walsgrave hospital, unfortunetly my old friend angina payed me a visit yesterday and I'm in for observasion.



GWS.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2016)

hope you will be home soon Dave. Rest well x


----------



## TVC (11 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Good morning from Walsgrave hospital, unfortunetly my old friend angina payed me a visit yesterday and I'm in for observasion.


Oh dear, hope it's sorted sharpish and you are soon back out bothering the cafes of Warwickshire.


----------



## lutonloony (11 Nov 2016)

Feeling tired. Left Achilles sore, thighs achy, obviously so tired that I forgot to post it last night!


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Good morning from Walsgrave hospital, unfortunetly my old friend angina payed me a visit yesterday and I'm in for observasion.


GWS , not much fun but plenty of tea.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2016)

It is bright bright and frosty here. I've put some washing on but I'm glad to say that it is safe to do so after being thoroughly inspected by the kitten. He thought that a bearing might have play in it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Nov 2016)

My wooly hat saw the rain at Geneva and ran away. Now it's chucking great clumps of slush out of the sky and I'm unable to go out and buy another hat without getting soaked.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2016)

I have heard that a certain Swiss manufacturer of triangular shaped chocolate are increasing the gaps of their bars. Are they talking years?


----------



## potsy (11 Nov 2016)

As it's Thursday and almost the end of the week, I deemed it a good day to have my first full brekkie of the week


----------



## hopless500 (11 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Good morning from Walsgrave hospital, unfortunetly my old friend angina payed me a visit yesterday and I'm in for observasion.


Hope all proves ok and you're discharged soon x


----------



## Shortandcrisp (11 Nov 2016)

Whilst boiling the kettle for a morning cuppa I thought I heard the god slot guy on Radio 2 say that today is Tiredness Day; turns out it's Kindness Day!


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2016)

I need a personal assistant or perhaps just a carer.

I missed an important meeting today due to my rubbish memory and writing down the wrong time in my diary despite getting email confirmation of date and time.


----------



## mybike (11 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I need a personal assistant or perhaps just a carer.
> 
> I missed an important meeting today due to my rubbish memory and writing down the wrong time in my diary despite getting email confirmation of date and time.



I'm the one who always forgot their music lesson. I'm always astonished at how people remember things.


----------



## TVC (11 Nov 2016)

That's work done for the week, I feel sorry for these Thursday people







pfft, no I don't


----------



## potsy (11 Nov 2016)

One more day to go, but unlike previous weeks where I've had to pop in for a morning's overtime, this week it's the full 4 day weekend


----------



## potsy (11 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Still got another few hours to go. Just about to go onto a teleconference and then I have a big email to send...


I had to send an email the other day to TVC's crisp supplier about some tasteless supposed smoky bacon ones, won't be buying those again


----------



## TVC (11 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I had to send an email the other day to TVC's crisp supplier about some tasteless supposed smoky bacon ones, won't be buying those again


They have dosing controls on the flavour hoppers, they will sometimes turn a flavour down to get people to switch favourites.. At the same time you might find that the chicken one is particularly strongly dusted. Sneaky buggers these crisp makers

Inside knowledge see *taps side of nose and winks*


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Nov 2016)

User said:


> and then I have a big email to send...





User14044mountain said:


> How big?



My email is bigger than his email...........


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2016)

The home made fruit Gin has been opened.

Purely medicinal


----------



## TVC (11 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> How big?


There's lots of kisses at the bottom.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2016)

But @potsy told me he always saves his kisses for me not Gary Lineker


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Nov 2016)

I was surprised to see Islay foraged gin on sale recently.
By foraged, I think they forage the botanicals.
I am blissfully unaware of anywhere one can forage for bottles of gin. Sadly...


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> I was surprised to see Islay foraged gin on sale recently.
> By foraged, I think they forage the botanicals.
> I am blissfully unaware of anywhere one can forage for bottles of gin. Sadly...


Gosh I wish.

Is that Islay as in the Whisky distillery ?

and of course Scotland


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Nov 2016)

That'd be the one, yes. I keep meaning to do a tour of Islay, where there are many distilleries


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Mr R's just hand me a G&T made with the last of the Cotswold Gin...


Hope he is cooking tonight for a change


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Nov 2016)

Nothing like a portion of tasty meat, I always say!


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Nov 2016)

That's going to sting...


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> That'd be the one, yes. I keep meaning to do a tour of Islay, where there are many distilleries


I have been having a hankering for a trip up to Scotland for a while now. The fact there are Gin distilleries on the islands now really raises the stakes.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2016)

Off to see Alexander O'Neal shortly. (80-90's soul singer). Just had my son try and turn down the old JVC separates system - it was only on level 2... apparently his t'internet friends could hear it from upstairs !!! 

Mum and Dad CAN make more noise if we want !


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2016)

User said:


> We should consult and coordinate our diaries...


I am reliably informed that there is one as you get off the ferry on Harris.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Nov 2016)

There is a guy who started working with us this Monday, temporary-a few weeks. Today he signed up for the company Christmas party and handed over his £10.00, when he walked out of the office the materials manager said 'he's optimistic' really shouldn't have laughed but he caught the mood just right.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2016)

You do not need to buy your kitten expensive toys, just buy a pack of those chocolate covered wafer biscuits and roll the foil into a nice ball. Schrödinger looks at me eagerly when I go for some choc choc, he plays for ages playing football and picking it up and dropping it into our shoes.


----------



## Bollo (11 Nov 2016)

I yust bi my ongue. I hurs!


----------



## Katherine (11 Nov 2016)

I am going to have to go upstairs and turn on the and spend the evening replotting a route for a ride I volunteered at the last minute to lead on Sunday because the original leader can't make it . Last night I tried to recce the bit that joins two parts of the ride I know well and got lost going round in circles trying to find a path through an estate. Unfortunately I won't be able to recce it in the daylight so I think I'll have to reroute it on the roads . Feeling stupid . It's been advertised now .


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Just wandered into Bacchanalia and bought a bottle of St George Dry Rye Gin.
> 
> View attachment 150877
> 
> ...




your wanderings make me chuckle lol


----------



## TVC (11 Nov 2016)

Merlump has decided our TV viewing for tonight.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Merlump has decided our TV viewing for tonight.
> 
> View attachment 150879


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Nov 2016)

Tonight's hat news: I bought a new one and then went for coffee at one of my cousin's wife's relatives who promptly disappeared and returned with another hat for me. Moral: coffee before shoppee.


----------



## mybike (11 Nov 2016)

I have my doubts over last night's rain measurement.






Maybe I should do a course on boat building.


----------



## Katherine (11 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> I am going to have to go upstairs and turn on the and spend the evening replotting a route for a ride I volunteered at the last minute to lead on Sunday because the original leader can't make it . Last night I tried to recce the bit that joins two parts of the ride I know well and got lost going round in circles trying to find a path through an estate. Unfortunately I won't be able to recce it in the daylight so I think I'll have to reroute it on the roads . Feeling stupid . It's been advertised now .



Feeling a bit better. I've simplified it and removed the off road path through the estate, hoping the roads won't be too busy.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2016)

Mr Alexander O'Neal rocked.

God he was good. He's 62 now.

Supporting act was The Knockturns and they were great.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2016)




----------



## TheDoctor (11 Nov 2016)

Oh dear. I have has prosecco, white wine, red wine, PX sherry, caramel vodka, lemon vodka and a nightcap of G&T.
And some food, obviously.
Mixing drinks FTW!!
*falls over*


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Nov 2016)

I bought a sourdough loaf from the bakery in Ambleside today.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Nov 2016)

Will it make you unwell in the morning?


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Good morning from Walsgrave hospital, unfortunetly my old friend angina payed me a visit yesterday and I'm in for observasion.


GWS, I hope you are feeling a little better this morning!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2016)

I was carrying 2 hot drinks, a magazine and a tablet up stairs, Gwen was just in front of me when she turned to look at the front door. I said to her that she was being awkward choosing that moment to want to go out but put everything thing on the stairs to let her out. When I turned round she walked off!
We have now arrived safely back to bed and she is purring on my lap.


----------



## Oxo (12 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I was carrying 2 hot drinks, a magazine and a tablet up stairs,



Hope the tablet wasn't for anything too serious. Was it for you or Gwen?


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> GWS, I hope you are feeling a little better this morning!



Thank you, I'm feeling s lot better and starting to go stir crazy. I've got to have an angiogram to find out whats going on, I've got symptoms of both stable and unstable Angina, stable angina has been what I've had the last few years.


----------



## Katherine (12 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Thank you, I'm feeling s lot better and starting to go stir crazy. I've got to have an angiogram to find out whats going on, I've got symptoms of both stable and unstable Angina, stable angina has been what I've had the last few years.


Hope they get you sorted out and home soon .


----------



## mybike (12 Nov 2016)

Oh dear.



maybe not mundane.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2016)

User said:


> How's the food? That's the thing that always drives me potty in hospital...
> 
> Have they said when you'll get the angiogram?


Not yet, after the weekend I guess, foods not too bad


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Nov 2016)

At least you can have a CC fest. You will be able to read the whole site.

Trust me there's a lot to go through


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2016)

We have a slight hint of rain here, there were new water features on theBay roads into work this morning


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Has Potsy been posting in odd places like the Fixie and Commuting threads again?


If he says he's been cycling I delete it to save him the ridicule from others.
Bless his cotton socks


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Mr Alexander O'Neal rocked.
> 
> God he was good. He's 62 now.
> 
> Supporting act was The Knockturns and they were great.



Actually the band was Mamma Freedom - looks like the lead singer had been around in a couple of bands (had his Knockturns CD at the back).. The song we tend to know is No diggity


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X66OxBTaRsE


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Nov 2016)

I have niggling cramp in my right knee. 

I had it all night.


----------



## GM (12 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Thank you, I'm feeling s lot better and starting to go stir crazy. I've got to have an angiogram to find out whats going on, I've got symptoms of both stable and unstable Angina, stable angina has been what I've had the last few years.



Glad you're getting sorted Dave, take care.


----------



## TVC (12 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Mr Alexander O'Neal rocked.
> 
> God he was good. He's 62 now.
> 
> Supporting act was The Knockturns and they were great.


Excellent, I thought about going go see him in Leicester, I'm not a fan, but he is a legend and puts on a damn good show that's well worth seeing.


----------



## TVC (12 Nov 2016)

@dave r do you want us to drop in some egg on toast and a decent cuppa?


----------



## TVC (12 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I get that too. I'm told it's because we are finely tuned ultra fit athletes.


No stop it, I can't breath....


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @dave r do you want us to drop in some egg on toast and a decent cuppa?



Thanks for the offer, but with 4 square meals a day I'll have to turn you down, I'm likely to be waddling by the time I get out.


----------



## mybike (12 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I get that too. I'm told it's because we are finely tuned ultra fit athletes.



I was going to say it was down to a lack of cycling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2016)

We have sunshine! This calls for a little trip hunting for wild emmental in the hills.


----------



## midlife (12 Nov 2016)

Just read some Tesco Xmas mag and they have a selection of cheese shaped like a cake for £120........ £120 quid buys a lot of Primula!

Shaun


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Nov 2016)

Hard frost and light freeze here, -2C, but looks like a beautiful day, otherwise.


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2016)

Didn't bother with the MTB today. Up early, but cleaned the bathroom top to bottom (yeh soo rock and roll), washed my car, did the weekly shop, bit of DIY, then cooking tea. My back has now given up ! Looks a better day tomorrow, so I'll probably go out and get dirty.

Oh, popped to see the MIL as well, on my own. We've been told her leg wound has MRSA and the Nurse has told us to keep my son away (Type 1 diabetic with an insulin pump/cannula) and my wife has some nasty cold sores. The Home has now been told and we've had to tell MIL - she's a bit upset, so took some fancy chocolates we bought for her in Cadbury World last week.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Didn't bother with the MTB today. Up early, but cleaned the bathroom top to bottom (yeh soo rock and roll), washed my car, did the weekly shop, bit of DIY, then cooking tea. My back has now given up ! Looks a better day tomorrow, so I'll probably go out and get dirty.
> 
> Oh, popped to see the MIL as well, on my own. We've been told her leg wound has MRSA and the Nurse has told us to keep my son away (Type 1 diabetic with an insulin pump/cannula) and my wife has some nasty cold sores. The Home has now been told and we've had to tell MIL - she's a bit upset, so took some fancy chocolates we bought for her in Cadbury World last week.


A difficult discision to make but the right one.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Nov 2016)

My sofa mate for this evening.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2016)

I picked up an old Puch what's it's name cycle at the auction today, my brain has gone missing. It is a yeuky yellow at the moment, I'll take some pictures tomorrow, but it did come with a leather Middlemore saddle and a Bluemells aluminium pump.


----------



## TVC (12 Nov 2016)

Strolling back from the shop tonight there was a father and young son walking behind us, and we heard

Dad: Have you thought what you want for Christmas?
Lad: LIGHT SABRES!

If only life could stay that simple, definite and joyous.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have niggling cramp in my right knee.
> 
> I had it all night.


Have you had a flu jab? I've been getting a bad pain in my left thigh which has spread to other parts on my left side. My wife has also been getting pain on her left side as well. Both of us had the flu jab on the left arm. Mine has now eased off.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Have you had a flu jab? I've been getting a bad pain in my left thigh which has spread to other parts on my left side. My wife has also been getting pain on her left side as well. Both of us had the flu jab on the left arm. Mine has now eased off.


No flu jab here.


----------



## postman (12 Nov 2016)

Going for a soak in the bath.With our new boiler the water is soo lovely and hot.Then going to have an early night.Book to read Lonesome Dove,It is brilliant.Being feeling fed up today.Mrs Postman is in Mold, Wales.Her and nineteen others,on an Arty Crafty weekend.It's got boring on my own.Going into Headingley tomorrow for lunch. The Head of Steam,pub.Dinner will be two types of meat plus two sides served on a tray.Nice.
So goodnight all.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Nov 2016)

Mrs M has decided that it would be a good idea to use vinegar to clean the shower cubicle. She's fecking mental. And it stinks. I had to go for a p*ss outside, I am not sure the neighbour will be too chuffed that I did it against his car.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Strolling back from the shop tonight there was a father and young son walking behind us, and we heard
> 
> Dad: Have you thought what you want for Christmas?
> Lad: LIGHT SABRES!
> ...


It can

Mrs M asked me a few weeks ago. I asked for a "ridiculous hat, with feathers and sh*t, a few talons swooping down would be excellent"


----------



## Oxo (12 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Have you had a flu jab? I've been getting a bad pain in my left thigh which has spread to other parts on my left side. My wife has also been getting pain on her left side as well. Both of us had the flu jab on the left arm. Mine has now eased off.



Two flu jab administered to our household, neither of us suffered any ill effects.


----------



## TVC (12 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> It can
> 
> Mrs M asked me a few weeks ago. I asked for a "ridiculous hat, with feathers and sh*t, a few talons swooping down would be excellent"


Yeahbut, he's getting light sabres, you're getting something practical, sorry


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yeahbut, he's getting light sabres, you're getting something practical, sorry


I already have one of them, so my hat/feathers/talons would distract him - death to him


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Nov 2016)

I had a nice evening, I and Mrs. GA went to a store called Tuesday Morning, and also went to a buffet called Pizza Ranch.(very basic, but nice) I looked for plum pudding in Tuesday Morning, but none to be had, as with all the grocers, so I may have to order online.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2016)

Morning. Gwen took two licks of her food and walked away. It must be an improvement over yesterday's flavour as she just sniffed that one. She then went into the living room and started playing with the kittens soft toy giving me the look come and play with me. That look that sucks you in and you end up with shredded arms.
I did a good deed for a neighbour yesterday. Her car wouldn't start after leaving it for a couple of days. I checked the voltage, 5 volts, so I removed it and put it on charge whilst I did some research into who did the best price. I got one, fitted it, vroom!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2016)

There is a pretty sky out there at the moment. Well from here it is!


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2016)

Good morning from Walesgrave, I'm looking out at a lovely morning and thinking I want to be out on my bike not stuck in here.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Good morning from Walesgrave, I'm looking out at a lovely morning and thinking I want to be out on my bike not stuck in here.


Have you got a nice view to look at?
When I was in the RUH in Bath it was nice to look out over the hills.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Have you got a nice view to look at?
> When I was in the RUH in Bath it was nice to look out over the hills.



Staff car park and the countryside beyond, lots of tree's, wards at the back of the hospital.


----------



## mybike (13 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Have you had a flu jab? I've been getting a bad pain in my left thigh which has spread to other parts on my left side. My wife has also been getting pain on her left side as well. Both of us had the flu jab on the left arm. Mine has now eased off.



I've had it, no problems at all.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Nov 2016)

More grey than blue here today.

The chicken factory will be open for a day of creation after The Archers.


----------



## TVC (13 Nov 2016)

Good news: Off to a family party today
Bad news: It's in Barnsley.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Nov 2016)

A duracell battery has just exploded in the back of my radio


----------



## TVC (13 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> A duracell battery has just exploded in the back of my radio


Broken Britain


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Nov 2016)

I was listening to the Archers too. 

The battery is still fizzing intermittently.


----------



## mybike (13 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> A duracell battery has just exploded in the back of my radio



Once upon a time they were guaranteed not to leak, but try it now!

In other news, Chrome & Garmin are having a spat about certificates.


----------



## postman (13 Nov 2016)

I am the owner of a superb pannier bag.It is massive,bought off e bay.It looks great.I hope using the company photo is ok.I have given great feedback on e bay.


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I was listening to the Archers too.
> 
> The battery is still fizzing intermittently.


I once put a non rechargeable in a charger.... it made some interesting noises and was quickly ejected outside!


----------



## midlife (13 Nov 2016)

It's so grey and monochrome here I wondered if I had lost my colour vision! 

Shaun


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Thank you, I'm feeling s lot better and starting to go stir crazy. I've got to have an angiogram to find out whats going on, I've got symptoms of both stable and unstable Angina, stable angina has been what I've had the last few years.


GWS soon Dave!


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Nov 2016)

The sun has come out and the patio doors are open. 

I have a chicken roasting in the oven and a beef dish in the slow cooker which means that Henry is camped in the kitchen causing mischief.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Nov 2016)

I put some Tracklements English Mustard in my bacon buttie this morning.


----------



## mybike (13 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> It's so grey and monochrome here I wondered if I had lost my colour vision!
> 
> Shaun


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> A duracell battery has just exploded in the back of my radio


Always known for external leakage, since they came on the market.


----------



## GM (13 Nov 2016)

We're supposed to be having a super moon this evening, I hope the low cloud predicted doesn't spoil it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Nov 2016)

I'm stuffing chooks.


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm stuffing chooks.


Everybody needs a hobby


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2016)

My 4 day planned weekend has been shattered, got the call to go into work on day 4


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm stuffing chooks.


I'm just going to roast mine... maybe a lemon inside?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2016)

My wife just pointed out that Christmas is going to be fun with a young uncontrollable kitten and a tree full of decorations.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'm just going to roast mine... maybe a lemon inside?


I did roast one as well and Henry has just scoffed some.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just pointed out that Christmas is going to be fun with a young uncontrollable kitten and a tree full of decorations.


Oh yes, i didn't think.

This will be Henrys first Xmas here.

Oh Joy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Nov 2016)

I have just eaten 20 sprouts, not sure of they came from Brussels or not


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Nov 2016)

A pork shoulder in the crock pot, to make lunches for the week. Cod for dinner tonight.. Heidi is quite pleased with her new fake sheepskin doggie coat from last nights' foray to Tuesday Morning.


----------



## TVC (13 Nov 2016)

We are returned from Barnsley after a very nice roast pub lunch with 20 close relatives. Sleep now I think, five year olds are quite exhausting.


----------



## TVC (13 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> TAKE COVER.....


Why?


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Why?



I was supposed to quote @Marmions post up thread, I messed it up deleted it but you were too quick on the draw.

I'm going to console myself about my poor internet skills by starting a 12 hour shift in 9 minutes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Nov 2016)

What a wasted day! A short walk, then rabbit with polenta followed by an afternoon of snow outside and grappa inside. Life can be hard.


----------



## midlife (13 Nov 2016)

Planet Earth II is on the telly 

Shaun


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Nov 2016)




----------



## tyred (13 Nov 2016)

I've just tightened the loose screw in my glasses.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Nov 2016)

I'm listening to Journey.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Nov 2016)

I'm listening to Luis de Freitas Brancos' _Second Symphony_.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Nov 2016)

I dozed off in front of the fire after my dinner, wide awake now.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE 4537240, member: 9609"]We have a hard white frost, if I was going to go out in the van at this moment (which I'm not) I would have to scrape the Ice off the windscreen. First proper frost of the season[/QUOTE]
Why not just pour some salty warm water over the screen while the wipers are on.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Nov 2016)

Someone next to me has just sh!t the bed by the sounds and smell of it. It absolutely stinks!!


----------



## raleighnut (14 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Someone next to me has just sh!t the bed by the sounds and smell of it. It absolutely stinks!!


Aaah the joys of a hospital ward.  ..........................................................................


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Nov 2016)

Now a nurse has come to open the window to let the stench out. It's feckin' freezing now!!


----------



## raleighnut (14 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Now a nurse has come to open the window to let the stench out. It's feckin' freezing now!!


At least you've not got to clean it up, that's one Nurse (although probably a Nursing Assistant) who has earnt their pay today.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> At least you've not got to clean it up, that's one Nurse (although probably a Nursing Assistant) who has earnt their pay today.


Not one but two came to clean him up. He's no lightweight and I heard one of 'em say he's rolled in it. I've just asked for a brew. I hope whichever of 'em makes it they scrub their hands first!!​


----------



## raleighnut (14 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not one but two came to clean him up. He's no lightweight and I heard one of 'em say he's rolled in it. I've just asked for a brew. I hope whichever of 'em makes it they scrub their hands first!!​


At least when I was in we had a dedicated 'tea person' who also did the water jugs, mind you they 'looked after' two 40 bed wards so were kept pretty busy.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Someone next to me has just sh!t the bed by the sounds and smell of it. It absolutely stinks!!



Sorry about thatthats wot happens when they give you cabbage with yer Sunday dinner


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2016)

Morning. I know that people do not always agree with what Clarkson says but he made an interesting comment on the TV. What he basically said was that the only time you hear from management in this country is to get a rollicking, never praise.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I know that people do not always agree with what Clarkson says but he made an interesting comment on the TV. What he basically said was that the only time you hear from management in this country is to get a rollicking, never praise.



One place I worked at we only ever saw the gaffer when something had gone wrong.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Nov 2016)

I'm pretty much the senior driver, so if management has to see me about something, it is either praise or consultation about other problems. Driving a little bus isn't that complicated, but it does require alertness, dexterity, and courtesy. Sure beats sitting behind a desk all day, I might add, at least in my case. Nice lot of folks I work for.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2016)

Crane/Building Site News

First Crane going up today. The road is blocked with supersized Meccano.







Up and away





First part in situ





More updates later.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2016)

In my experience of working in an office a few years ago, as a transport manager, the lazy barsteward would somehow be doing some work just as the boss walks in, and the normally busy, efficient person would just have pushed their chair back for a two second stretch and eye rub.
How does that work out!!
Sods Law, that's how..


----------



## ianrauk (14 Nov 2016)

They're not hanging about


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2016)

I've had the canular put in, I've got my gown on and I've signed the forms, now I just have to wait for my turn down the operating theatre.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> I've had the canular put in, I've got my gown on and I've signed the forms, now I just have to wait for my turn down the operating theatre.


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> I've had the canular put in, I've got my gown on and I've signed the forms, now I just have to wait for my turn down the operating theatre.


All the very best!


----------



## GM (14 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> I've had the canular put in, I've got my gown on and I've signed the forms, now I just have to wait for my turn down the operating theatre.



Hope it goes well Dave


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2016)

Good luck Dave. Hate late operations as you hang about too long. My last one was a day case - didn't go down until 4, was woken about 6, then chucked out at 8. I was rather wobbly.


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2016)

Seriously muddy ride today. Put an enduro guard on the front before going out, and a clip on rear. My word was it bad, but this is to be expected this time of year. Two loads in the washer, and had to rinse my bib tights, baggies and top in the sink to remove some of the mud, before I destroyed the washing machine. The bike is lovely and clean now. That Muck Off is quite good at shifting mud ! Hosed bike, sprayed with muck off, left it for 20 mins, came back with hot soapy water and the mud fell off.


----------



## TVC (14 Nov 2016)

Hope it went well Dave.


----------



## Katherine (14 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Seriously muddy ride today. Put an enduro guard on the front before going out, and a clip on rear. My word was it bad, but this is to be expected this time of year. Two loads in the washer, and had to rinse my bib tights, baggies and top in the sink to remove some of the mud, before I destroyed the washing machine. The bike is lovely and clean now. That Muck Off is quite good at shifting mud ! Hosed bike, sprayed with muck off, left it for 20 mins, came back with hot soapy water and the mud fell off.


Can I bring mine round please? It was dark and cold when I got back yesterday..


----------



## i hate hills (14 Nov 2016)

Did anyone see the BIG moon ? I did . It nearly knocked me off my bike.


----------



## mybike (14 Nov 2016)

i hate hills said:


> Did anyone see the BIG moon ? I did . It nearly knocked me off my bike.



That low?


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2016)

Thank you for your good wishes people, they've put another stent in, brings my total to 5, hopefully its sorted now and I'll be home soon.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Nov 2016)

On my way home I walked past a house with a small potted tree near the front door, the tree has tinsel and baubles on it


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Thank you for your good wishes people, they've put another stent in, brings my total to 5, hopefully its sorted now and I'll be home soon.


----------



## i hate hills (14 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Thank you for your good wishes people, they've put another stent in, brings my total to 5, hopefully its sorted now and I'll be home soon.


Best wishes with your recovery Dave.


----------



## TVC (14 Nov 2016)

Good news Dave, time to pack your bags and go home.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> On my way home I walked past a house with a small potted tree near the front door, the tree has tinsel and baubles on it


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Good news Dave, time to pack your bags and go home.



Thank you, I've only been in a few days and I recon l'll need a van


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Thank you for your good wishes people, they've put another stent in, brings my total to 5, hopefully its sorted now and I'll be home soon.



Home to a proper brew


----------



## tyred (14 Nov 2016)

I've just received a reply to a message I sent to a girl on OKCupid about 2 years ago


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> I've just received a reply to a message I sent to a girl on OKCupid about 2 years ago


Must have been subtle.
But effective, nonetheless


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2016)

GWS @dave r


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Nov 2016)

Just looked out the window, i'nit dark...


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Nov 2016)

@dave r 

You out today?


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Nov 2016)

Good news @dave r . Hope you had a good night and are able to go home today. 

Make sure you give it a couple of days before you start another cafe tour of the Midlands.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Nov 2016)

It is rather mild outside. Drinking tea with the patio door open.

No a breath of a breeze at all.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2016)

Its four in the morning and I'm wide awake and restless, stood at the ward window looking across the car park in the darkness.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> @dave r
> 
> You out today?



Hope so


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Nov 2016)

Welcome to my world Dave.

Best time of the day.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Hope so



Good man. Hope it's not long before you're back in the saddle.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Good news @dave r . Hope you had a good night and are able to go home today.
> 
> Make sure you give it a couple of days before you start another cafe tour of the Midlands.



I'm planning to give it about a week before I turn a pedal, if I'm out Thursday I'll drive to the cafe.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Nov 2016)

Proud mum moment alert *******

Henry and Sasha have nose kissed this morning . 

Of course he had to push it a moment later and go for more for which he received a hiss and swipe.

Some blokes never learn


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Nov 2016)

In other news 18 scarves are now ready for sale at the craft fair in a couple of weeks.







The chook factory is still in production stage though.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Nov 2016)

Supermoon








Rubbish photograph.


----------



## TVC (15 Nov 2016)

Potsyland again.


----------



## GM (15 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Thank you for your good wishes people, they've put another stent in, brings my total to 5, hopefully its sorted now and I'll be home soon.



Great news Dave .... It's my turn to go on the slab on Thursday, can't wait, be glad when it's over !


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2016)

GM said:


> Great news Dave .... It's my turn to go on the slab on Thursday, can't wait, be glad when it's over !



What are you having done?


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2016)

I'm not feeling great this morning, better than last night, but it'll take a couple of days to get over the operation.


----------



## GM (15 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> What are you having done?



Hopefully my kidney stent taken out and my kidney stone lasered. They said they may have to put another stent in afterwards which is a blooming nuisance as it makes you do a pee about every half hour with no holding back.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2016)

GM said:


> Hopefully my kidney stent taken out and my kidney stone lasered. They said they may have to put another stent in afterwards which is a blooming nuisance as it makes you do a pee about every half hour with no holding back.



That doesn't sound nice, best wishes for a straight forward op and a quick recovery.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Thank you, I've only been in a few days and I recon l'll need a van


Good Luck with your recovery.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> I've just received a reply to a message I sent to a girl on OKCupid about 2 years ago


A rapid response then.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> I'm not feeling great this morning, better than last night, but it'll take a couple of days to get over the operation.


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Potsyland again.


Can you bring some sun with you?


----------



## TVC (15 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Can you bring some sun with you?


I don't want to frighten the natives.


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I don't want to frighten the natives.


Put some trousers on then


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2016)

I think TVC got lost on his way here...


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2016)

A colleague of mine is over in Prague at the minute, guess what he was driving yesterday @User?


----------



## Oxo (15 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> A colleague of mine is over in Prague at the minute, guess what he was driving yesterday @User?



Pony and trap.


----------



## TVC (15 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> A colleague of mine is over in Prague at the minute, guess what he was driving yesterday @User?


A hard bargain?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2016)

A Dacia?, or a Trabant?


----------



## hopless500 (15 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Put some trousers on then


The white ones?


----------



## TVC (15 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> The white ones?


Oi!


----------



## hopless500 (15 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oi!


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> The white ones?


----------



## TVC (15 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


>


The height of fashion in Cheadle eh Potsy?


----------



## SWSteve (15 Nov 2016)

Pizza vouchers do not a job offer make


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Nov 2016)

I heard today that someone here at work is looking to hand in her notice, she told me her reasoning and I fully understand but I have known her for 20 years and she is 1 of the nicest people you could ever meet. I would miss her


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Nov 2016)

One of the agency boys grumped today because he had to stand up all day yesterday and today as well, man up! There are guys here twice his age and stand up all day, seriously-the kids today


----------



## TVC (15 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> I heard today that someone here at work is looking to hand in her notice, she told me her reasoning and I fully understand but I have known her for 20 years and she is 1 of the nicest people you could ever meet. I would miss her


Oh no, I will miss my playmate too.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh no, I will miss my playmate too.



No, not that one, Bh..na


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2016)

I should be home later.  But I'm not allowed to drive for a month and I've got to see the cardiac rehab people to find out when I can get back on my bike.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


>


@The Velvet Curtain 's are a little tighter than that.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2016)

Crane News

More up, up and away


----------



## Haitch (15 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Crane News
> 
> More up, up and away
> View attachment 151289
> ...



You're great at "serial" threads like this, Ian. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TVC (15 Nov 2016)

About 10 more minutes and I can leave Potsyland.


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> About 10 more minutes and I can leave Potsyland.


We are counting the seconds


----------



## TVC (15 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> We are counting the seconds


Still here, the boss wants a word.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Nov 2016)

View from the other side. Check out the chaps at the top of the tower. 

They grey carbuncle is our building


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> About 10 more minutes and I can leave Potsyland.



Bugger does that mean you are heading this way? 

Don't bring the rain with you please.


----------



## Katherine (15 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> I should be home later.  But I'm not allowed to drive for a month and I've got to see the cardiac rehab people to find out when I can get back on my bike.


Good luck with the rehab people. Enjoy being back to home comforts.


----------



## Katherine (15 Nov 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Bugger does that mean you are heading this way?
> 
> Don't bring the rain with you please.


It's actually been dry all day!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2016)

Lovely weather here, 60 F and sunny .


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2016)

I'm home!


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> View from the other side. Check out the chaps at the top of the tower.
> 
> They grey carbuncle is our building
> 
> View attachment 151302



haha, your building is like my car Ian, I'm glad I'm on the inside looking out.....


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Welcome back



Thank you


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Nov 2016)

They've not quite got the hang of roosting yet.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> I'm home!


That's good news, take it easy for a while.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> That's good news, take it easy for a while.



Thats going to be the difficult bit


----------



## Oxo (15 Nov 2016)

Come on, you can't expect in stent recovery.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2016)

Yesterday, just before w*rk, I decided to clear up some feline poop lurking behind a Pieris japonica I have in a large tub beside the bird feeder. As I scooped the poop, I must have recoiled slightly and bumped the aforementioned feeder. I was irked to feel some of the contents of the water bowl, containing soaked bread and pigeon crap (they're messy eaters,) tip itself down the back of my trousers and seep forwards a bit too far to be comfortable.
Suffice it to say, I had to pop a new, dry, pair of undercrackers on before heading off!
What a waste! I'd only had them on for half an hour...


----------



## mybike (15 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Is there a link?



One has to hope not.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Nov 2016)

Lolloping trolloping sauce bottle.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2016)

My lesson for today is that the seasons don't go by the date, they go by the weather *and *the altitude. That's how I went from autumn to winter to autumn this afternoon. Fribourg alps I believe.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Come on, you can't expect in stent recovery.



???


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> ???


A pun with 'instant' & 'in stent' I suspect... It took me a few minutes


----------



## Oxo (15 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> ???



Just meant it is going to take a little while before you're fully active, out riding etc. As you said, you need to take things a bit easy for a while, it is not going to happen *instantly* though I wish you a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Just meant it is going to take a little while before you're fully active, out riding etc. As you said, you need to take things a bit easy for a while, it is not going to happen *instantly* though I wish you a full and speedy recovery.



I recon my Good Lady will be wanting to tie me to a chair to slow me down, I'm already raring to go. Mind you I have rehab this time and that should make a difference. Last time I wasn't offered rehab, I was stented on the Wednesday rode to work the following Monday and did a full shift.


----------



## lutonloony (15 Nov 2016)

Saw my rhuemy nurse today, generally happy with the way drugs are working, so she said make next visit in a year, happy days! Strangely my left Achilles' tendon is hurting like mad tonight. 2x diclofenacs and see what happens overnight. ( possibly should be n health post) also managed to pour near boiling water over my hand, so 10 mins under running cold water.. Not one of my better days!


----------



## lutonloony (15 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> I recon my Good Lady will be wanting to tie me to a chair to slow me down, I'm already raring to go. Mind you I have rehab this time and that should make a difference. Last time I wasn't offered rehab, I was stented on the Wednesday rode to work the following Monday and did a full shift.


Thinking the slow route to full tilt might be a good one.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My lesson for today is that the seasons don't go by the date, they go by the weather *and *the altitude. That's how I went from autumn to winter to autumn this afternoon. Fribourg alps I believe.


I have noticed that there seems to be a distinct lack of photographic evidence of this trip DM.

You could have just popped over the river to the Isle of Dogs for all we know


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I can't help but notice that your cat is a bit of a tart.


Just the cat?


----------



## raleighnut (15 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I can't help but notice that your cat is a bit of a tart.


He's a lad, now Kizzy...........................She is a tart,


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> *I recon my Good Lady will be wanting to tie me to a chair to slow me down,* I'm already raring to go. Mind you I have rehab this time and that should make a difference. Last time I wasn't offered rehab, I was stented on the Wednesday rode to work the following Monday and did a full shift.


Try and lift the wrists slightly, make a fist, keeping the knuckles down if possible. Arch the back. 

Both will give you some room to play with if she does.


----------



## potsy (15 Nov 2016)

Just got my correct score bet up on the England game, no spoilers but for once it was a happy ending


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I can't help but notice that your cat is a bit of a tart.


He most certainly is


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Just the cat?


----------



## TVC (15 Nov 2016)

Welcome home Dave.

We are also home, from the pub.

Most of my day was influenced by a lorry load of coca cola syrup that the driver spilt over J19 of the M6. Having seen a gang of men with massive rolls of absorbant wadding and a big grabber crane trying to mop it up I can now see the funny side.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Nov 2016)

In the pub was a guy in very baggy knee length shorts, Nike hoodie and his cap back to front he was easily in his 40s


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Nov 2016)

I'm revelling in a nice bit of Mundanity.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Nov 2016)

User said:


> You can't take TVC anywhere, can you? I do feel sorry for you...



You can take him anywhere, you just have to apologise the next time you go.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Nov 2016)

I'm awake.

It's dark,wet but mild out there.

In here I'm exhausted already.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm awake.
> 
> It's dark,wet but mild out there.
> 
> In here I'm exhausted already.



Morning Hills, looks a poor day for riding today......I need something to keep me up for the day after nights to get me back to normality so hoping the wind drops and the rain stops.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Nov 2016)

The wind is not too bad here on land. A blast on your MTB would be a short sharp reintroduction to landside today possibly?


----------



## TVC (16 Nov 2016)

User said:


> You can't take TVC anywhere, can you? I do feel sorry for you...


Unfortunately I'm not in my 40s any more.

Anyway, a four day weekend starts this evening.


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2016)

I was on a course yesterday.... andi needed a coffee when I arrived, this was the contents of the fridge I found:


----------



## mybike (16 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Welcome home Dave.
> 
> We are also home, from the pub.
> 
> Most of my day was influenced by a lorry load of coca cola syrup that the driver spilt over J19 of the M6. Having seen a gang of men with massive rolls of absorbant wadding and a big grabber crane trying to mop it up I can now see the funny side.



Gone are the days when they would just wash it into drains.



Lullabelle said:


> In the pub was a guy in very baggy knee length shorts, Nike hoodie and his cap back to front he was easily in his 40s



TVC?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have noticed that there seems to be a distinct lack of photographic evidence of this trip DM.
> 
> You could have just popped over the river to the Isle of Dogs for all we know


Indeed we did pop under the river to get to LCY airport. Though travelling cameraless means I can't provide photographic evidence of this.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> The wind is not too bad here on land. A blast on your MTB would be a short sharp reintroduction to landside today possibly?



I'll see how it goes, would like a few hours really. mountain biking a couple of days this week as it is.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> I was on a course yesterday.... andi needed a coffee when I arrived, this was the contents of the fridge I found:
> View attachment 151353



Blimy, did everyone get issued their own bottle?


----------



## hopless500 (16 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm awake.
> 
> It's dark,wet but mild out there.
> 
> In here I'm exhausted already.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Nov 2016)

Well, I can't say that being  and not drinking this week is making me feel any healthier.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Welcome home Dave.
> 
> We are also home, from the pub.
> 
> Most of my day was influenced by a lorry load of coca cola syrup that the driver spilt over J19 of the M6. Having seen a gang of men with massive rolls of absorbant wadding and a big grabber crane trying to mop it up I can now see the funny side.



Thank you. It was on the news about the spill, it sounded as bad as the lorry load of fat that closed the London end of the M40 a few years ago, the only good thing about that was the overtime I got, instead of getting back in the factory just before home time I didn't get back until eight o clock at night.


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Blimy, did everyone get issued their own bottle?


I'm wondering if it was the main stock fridge for the whole building.... the one near the room I was having the course just had a couple of bottles.


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Wot!!! No room for the beer?


Remember I was a visitor ... that fridge is probably kept in a looked room somewhere!!


----------



## raleighnut (16 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Well, I can't say that being  and not drinking this week is making me feel any healthier.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2016)

Its bonkers aint it! For 30 years or more I was car free and got around OK, I've now got a car but have been grounded for a month because of this illness and the ban is disrupting things big style. It just shows how easily you get dependent on it.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Welcome home Dave.
> 
> We are also home, from the pub.
> 
> Most of my day was influenced by a lorry load of coca cola syrup that the driver spilt over J19 of the M6. Having seen a gang of men with massive rolls of absorbant wadding and a big grabber crane trying to mop it up I can now see the funny side.


Shouldn't they have used straws?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2016)

Morning. I glad to hear that you are out of hospital Dave r, not so much about the lack of car use being restrictive though.
I'm going to have to get moving I've just ordered some bar tape off the net and I might get some brake blocks down town, oh! And I have got to get a Jammie Rogers cake from S bugs.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Unfortunately I'm not in my 40s any more.





User14044mountain said:


> I'm not in my 40s any more, too



I'm moving through mine now, gonna click over 43 in Feb....,


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm moving through mine now, gonna click over 43 in Feb....,


Hmm... I'm still in my 40's..... (for now)


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I glad to hear that you are out of hospital Dave r, not so much about the lack of car use being restrictive though.
> I'm going to have to get moving I've just ordered some bar tape off the net and I might get some brake blocks down town, oh! And I have got to get a Jammie Rogers cake from S bugs.



Thank you. Its just that the car is so easy, we're on the edge of Coventry these days, we used to live close to the centre. our usual Friday shopping will have to be done on the bus, we will have to dig our big shopping trolley out of the shed and then walk down the local supermarket tomorrow, we usually do that Friday after I've picked up my Good Lady from her mates, she will have to use the bus down to her mates and arrange a lift back, and a couple of outings will have to be cancelled as we can't get there.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm moving through mine now, gonna click over 43 in Feb....,



My 40's are a distant memory


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2016)

I have just found a CHRISSY Pressie from last year. It was a bottle of disaster shave called something like Narrow miss or Arrow miss, whatever it was it smells like an inconvenience so it will have to go.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2016)

40x1.5 +?


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2016)

I'm not sure I should be hanging around in here with you old gits


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2016)

User said:


> You make them feel young...


I only make wimpy feel young, the rest of you I'm not so sure about


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Nov 2016)

I've just made my first cuppa of the day.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2016)

Crane News

So, they are turning this huge road crane into an even bigger crane by attached some heavy duty stuff to the end of the jib. (I'm guessing it's called a jib)

















They are now attaching more long arms to the end of the jib thingy. So I am guessing it will raise vertical whilst the end of the jib thingy will tilt turning it into a crane. So able to lift the other pieces (on the right of the above pic) of the main crane into place.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Crane News
> 
> So, they are turning this huge road crane into an even bigger crane by attached some heavy duty stuff to the end of the jib. (I'm guessing it's called a jib)
> 
> ...


That's rather an awesome looking crane


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> 40x1.5 +?



Always good to keep an air of mystery....


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Well, I can't say that being  and not drinking this week is making me feel any healthier.


If you are not drinking you must be ill


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I only make wimpy feel young, the rest of you I'm not so sure about


----------



## hopless500 (16 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> If you are not drinking you must be ill


No, just decided a wee break was in order


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Nov 2016)

I bought a Warburton's seeded loaf in the Co-Op this morning


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> No, just decided a wee break was in order


I take it you will be back to normal by Dec 1st ?


----------



## hopless500 (16 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I take it you will be back to normal by Nov 18th ?


FTFY.

and the answer is "yes"


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2016)

Anyone want to volunteer to come wash my car?


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2016)

By the time I got it up to 110 on the motorway this morning most of those leaves had fallen off


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2016)




----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> By the time I got it up to 110 on the motorway this morning most of those leaves had fallen off


 

what was that speed again


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> what was that speed again


110 kmh or 68.35 in your old fashioned mph


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2016)

Crane News

The Cab and Turntable have turned up


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2016)

Crane News

Going up....................


----------



## mybike (16 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> 110 kmh or 68.35 in your old fashioned mph



Still sounds improbable.


----------



## tyred (16 Nov 2016)

Popped into Argos and heard my first Christmas song of the year. In November! Grrrrrrrr!

Noddy Holder rubbed his hands in glee and popped into the travel agents on his way home from the Merc dealership...


----------



## midlife (16 Nov 2016)

You can still buy pease pudding 





Shaun


----------



## TVC (16 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> You can still buy pease pudding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry. Can't get on with that, it has to be home made.


----------



## TVC (16 Nov 2016)

This evening we are going to see Mark Thomas again


----------



## raleighnut (16 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> Popped into Argos and heard my first Christmas song of the year. In November! Grrrrrrrr!
> 
> Noddy Holder rubbed his hands in glee and popped into the travel agents on his way home from the Merc dealership...


Their Christmas song obviously,

View: https://youtu.be/RPTk5poAa1c


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This evening we are going to see Mark Thomas again



he's comming round our way very soon, missed John Cooper Clarke locally a couple of weeks ago as I'd been on nights and just couldnt do it.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Now we know you're talking bollocks...
> 
> 
> ...there's no way a Trabant can get to 110.


My old Trabant got up to 115 on a hill.. T'was a shame as I lived at 147


----------



## Katherine (16 Nov 2016)

We're practicing for the Nursery Nativity, the first performance is on November 30th.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2016)

I spotted a lesser spotted woodpecker this week. It disappeared but I spotted it again in another tree. And then I spotted it a third time. Well, it was a lesser spotted one...

Actually, I've never seen one in England so that's one for my I spy book of birds.

Home tomorrow.


----------



## postman (16 Nov 2016)

Today,i used something i have not used in years. a pencil sharpener.A most useful tool,saves slicing your finger off with a Stanley knife. ( for some unknown reason as i was typing this ,i was saying it like Herr Flick)


----------



## lutonloony (16 Nov 2016)

Are haribo tangtastic a suitable substitute for jelly babies?


----------



## TVC (16 Nov 2016)

The women on the shop floor put on the Christmas CD today and started singing along, and I'm stretching the meaning of the verb singing. ffs.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The women on the shop floor put on the Christmas CD today and started singing along, and I'm stretching the meaning of the verb singing. ffs.



I nearly commented on how sad their lives must be as they complain about everything all year but start Christmas celebrations in November, what stopped me was the fact the the husband of 1 of them sits just a couple of feet away from me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I have just found a CHRISSY Pressie from last year. It was a bottle of disaster shave called something like Narrow miss or Arrow miss, whatever it was it smells like an inconvenience so it will have to go.


Aramis? That stuff smelled great, in the 1970's. I, and most of the guys I knew walked along in a cloud of that stuff. Good to hear it's still around. I wish I could find my old high school pictures from that time, skinny me, flour sack shirt, huge hair(naturally very tightly curly)aviator sunglasses, looking like a character from a Paul Theroux novel looking to bum a ride, or seeking _baksheesh_, or seeking hashish.


----------



## TVC (17 Nov 2016)

In the 70s I was bought Brut 33 as a Christmas present, it got used once then was put to the back of the cupboard. I assume women in the 70s had no sense of smell.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2016)

It was Kouros for me.


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> In the 70s I was bought Brut 33 as a Christmas present, it got used once then was put to the back of the cupboard. I assume women in the 70s had no sense of smell.


That's a strange present to buy such a young boy


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2016)

Monday has arrived


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Nov 2016)

Xmas decorations are up at St Pancras


----------



## mybike (17 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Downhill?



With the wind behind.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2016)

Morning, it was Blue Stratosphere for me. Blue Stratos, I let the spell checker have it's way for a bit of fun.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2016)

I was watching a bit on telly just now about Alzheimer's and a new phone game to test people's way of navigating. I find that I need to be able to detect the Sun and land marks in order to find my way around. I find I can easily get lost in hospitals.


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Xmas decorations are up at St Pancras


It's beginning to sink in that I've not done anything about Christmas yet....


----------



## hopless500 (17 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Monday has arrived


The weekend starts here


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> It's beginning to sink in that I've not done anything about Christmas yet....



I haven't done anything yet either.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Xmas decorations are up at St Pancras


They were putting the lights up in Swaffham yesterday.


----------



## Katherine (17 Nov 2016)

Nor me.


----------



## TVC (17 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> That's a strange present to buy such a young boy


It was, I must have been 10 or 11.


----------



## TVC (17 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> The weekend starts here


It certainly does, a @potsy style four day weekend for us.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Xmas decorations are up at St Pancras



We went into town last night and 1 pub we walked past was all trimmed up inside


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Nov 2016)

User said:


> He probably feels the same...



I get the impression it isn't a happy marriage.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2016)

My microwave turntable takes 12 seconds per revolution.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2016)

I haven't seen a post from Oz recently?


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> It's beginning to sink in that I've not done anything about Christmas yet....


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2016)

We've just been asked if we want to work over New year, already working 4 days over Christmas so it would be a very short holiday if I do.

I imagine those saying yes to New year's day may regret it at 6am


----------



## Smithbat (17 Nov 2016)

Finally my lurgey has lifted and I am back in the land of the living! Have I missed much?

I have not had something land me on my back like this for years! 6 days and it was as much as I could do to get out of bed! I have had more days off work in the last week than I have had in the last 5 years.


----------



## tyred (17 Nov 2016)

If this weather continues I may have to invest in better waterproofs


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2016)

Just been out to the car and run the engine for half an hour, it hasn't been used for over a week, it looks sort of sad just sitting there covered in fallen leaves.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> If this weather continues I may have to invest in better waterproofs


Could have have kept the chain out of the water!


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2016)




----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


>


Same here and a bit windy. I was thinking of trying out the bike again.


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Finally my lurgey has lifted and I am back in the land of the living! Have I missed much?
> 
> I have not had something land me on my back like this for years! 6 days and it was as much as I could do to get out of bed! I have had more days off work in the last week than I have had in the last 5 years.


Sounds like you were really poorly, not faking it like TVC the other week


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2016)

Just had lunch, time to go back to work


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Just had lunch, time to go back to work
> 
> View attachment 151486


That's lunch.....? Don't believe you.... that's what you are leaving on the side of your plate


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> Popped into Argos and heard my first Christmas song of the year. In November! Grrrrrrrr!
> 
> Noddy Holder rubbed his hands in glee and popped into the travel agents on his way home from the Merc dealership...


I share your pain!


----------



## Speicher (17 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> That's lunch.....? Don't believe you.... that's what you are leaving on the side of your plate



I think that he put too much roast beef and Yorkshire pudding on his plate. So when he got to where the vegetables are served, the server said he should have another plate.


----------



## Speicher (17 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Notice he hasn't said anything about the third plate full of kebabs.



Do you mean a total of three plates full of kebabs, in addition to roast beef, Yorkshire Pud and cauliflower?  That is five plates in total.


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2016)




----------



## Salty seadog (17 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> My microwave turntable takes 12 seconds per revolution.



Well done Pete, you win......


----------



## Hitchington (17 Nov 2016)

XTC frontman Andy Partridge recovering after mishap with varnish


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Nov 2016)

Hitchington said:


> XTC frontman Andy Partridge recovering after mishap with varnish



aaahhhh, Bugger.......


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Well done Pete, you win......


Thank you.
Interestingly, when you stop it to give stuff a stir or shake, it then revolves in the opposite direction. I haven't actually timed it but it seems to be about the same.
If I have the chance tomorrow, I'll do it and let you know.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Thank you.
> Interestingly, when you stop it to give stuff a stir or shake, it then revolves in the opposite direction. I haven't actually timed it but it seems to be about the same.
> If I have the chance tomorrow, I'll do it and let you know.



I hope you do.

Hoping I'm not the only one......I went and timed mine too. 12 seconds...

Also if you put a rolled up bit of kitchen roll in as a marker, it starts to burn and whiffs a bit.


----------



## TVC (17 Nov 2016)

Hitchington said:


> XTC frontman Andy Partridge recovering after mishap with varnish


Looks like he won't be making any plans for a while.


----------



## mybike (17 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It was, I must have been 10 or 11.



But you were a strange boy.



PeteXXX said:


> My microwave turntable takes 12 seconds per revolution.



More like 13 here.



classic33 said:


> Could have have kept the chain out of the water!



He didn't want his seat to get wet - it's unpleasant sitting on a wet seat.


----------



## TVC (17 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I bet his senses are working overtime - it'll hurt


It's OK, Sgt Rock is going to help him.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2016)

Hitchington said:


> XTC frontman Andy Partridge recovering after mishap with varnish


I thought Aches To See was a tribute band until now....


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Well done Pete, you win......


New turntable!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I hope you do.
> 
> Hoping I'm not the only one......I went and timed mine too. 12 seconds...
> 
> Also if you put a rolled up bit of kitchen roll in as a marker, it starts to burn and whiffs a bit.





I'll be sure to time it and let you know. Good plan with the marker but....., I timed mine with the handle of the porage jug. Less combustible, so it seems!


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2016)

User said:


> The light in the microwave stopped working long since, so I need to try this with a lit candle as a marker.


Nightlight?


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Thanks but I haven't had my tea yet.


That'd be a nightcap.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's OK, Sgt Rock is going to help him.


I have that single about 7 ft away from me in the bookcase.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Nov 2016)

User said:


> The light in the microwave stopped working long since, so I need to try this with a lit candle as a marker.



or a spoon.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Nov 2016)

Where I'm sitting, there's a very faint smell of chocolate. I really hate that smell. I can't track down the source. It's a worry.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Nov 2016)

hold me....we will get through this.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Where I'm sitting, there's a very faint smell of chocolate. I really hate that smell. I can't track down the source. It's a worry.



Have you padded around the gaff?

im gonna stop asking,
I'm tired


----------



## slowmotion (18 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Have you padded around the gaff?
> 
> im gonna stop asking,
> I'm tired


The source of the terrible hum is very close, but I have not yet traced it. I may have to retire to the bathroom and hide.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Nov 2016)

Somewhere, in the darkest Midwestern United States, a small beagle is staring at the computer screen as if she has all the answers, but cannot communicate them them to me. 
Godspeed, @slowmotion .


----------



## slowmotion (18 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Somewhere, in the darkest Midwestern United States, a small beagle is staring at the computer screen as if she has all the answers, but cannot communicate them them to me.
> Godspeed, @slowmotion .


Give her a pat from me. I feel her pain.


----------



## lutonloony (18 Nov 2016)

There is a nip in the air his morning, and I'm not talking Japanese parachutist


----------



## summerdays (18 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> There is a nip in the air his morning, and I'm not talking Japanese parachutist


I was wandering home late last night and it was cold then!

I saw Billy Elliott on stage last night, really enjoyable, fantastic acting especially by the little ones!


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> There is a nip in the air his morning, and I'm not talking Japanese parachutist



Who was the comedian who came up with that one?


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2016)

First cardiac rehab session this morning.


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2016)

Catching the dreaded cattle train this morning. Silly road works meant a 90 minute drive to work yesterday and they were still there last night. On the plus side, going for a few beers at the Christmas Markets tonight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> No 1 son's girlfriend's dog is having a bath, reluctantly
> 
> View attachment 151555


If that look doesn't make her feel guilty, nothing will.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Nov 2016)

Hospital this morning for a series of tests before an afternoon long full of further tests next Wednesday. 

I wish I felt phenomenal instead of a phenomenon


----------



## GM (18 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hospital this morning for a series of tests before an afternoon long full of further tests next Wednesday.
> 
> I wish I felt phenomenal instead of a phenomenon


 

Good luck, I hope it goes well.


----------



## GM (18 Nov 2016)

Someone else is enjoying a lie in bed
this morning......




k


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Nov 2016)

GM said:


> Someone else is enjoying a lie in bed
> this morning......
> View attachment 151556
> k




I was very privileged last night as Sasha decided to sleep next to me on the bed whilst Henry maintained the high ground on his cushion on the windowsill.


----------



## lutonloony (18 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Who was the comedian who came up with that one?


no idea


----------



## lutonloony (18 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> First cardiac rehab session this morning.


hope it all goes well


----------



## tyred (18 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> First cardiac rehab session this morning.



Hope all goes well.


----------



## tyred (18 Nov 2016)

Weighed myself and 14 st 3lb now. 12lb gone but it's a slow process due to lack of discipline.


----------



## summerdays (18 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hospital this morning for a series of tests before an afternoon long full of further tests next Wednesday.
> 
> I wish I felt phenomenal instead of a phenomenon


Good luck, and I hope the investigations are successful and positive


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Nov 2016)

It's just the usual investigations into my chronic fatigue. Today are pre tests for next week at the clinic. It's only taken 11mths to get there but at least I will have a lot to tell them if I can remember it all. I forgot my date of birth at the blood test earlier. Today may not be my best day


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> First cardiac rehab session this morning.


Good Luck.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2016)

@Salty seadog 12 seconds


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hospital this morning for a series of tests before an afternoon long full of further tests next Wednesday.
> 
> I wish I felt phenomenal instead of a phenomenon


Good Luck with your tests.


----------



## TVC (18 Nov 2016)

Best wishes to all those attending hospital today.

We have just got up.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2016)

It was cold out this morning, it seems as though we might have had some slice in the night, snow/slush which had frozen on the cars.
I saw this strange sight the other day.


----------



## GM (18 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We have just got up.



You've beaten me by 3 minutes.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Nov 2016)

GM said:


> You've beaten me by 3 minutes.


Beaten me by half an hour.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2016)

I just managed to distract my American GP with a Trump conversation so that we both forgot the blood test order form. I did get a recommendation to look up Alec Baldwin on Youtube for his Trump imitations though, so the journey wasn't completely wasted.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Nov 2016)

Good luck to all in their medical encounters today.
(Mine are all scheduled for February).


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2016)

I manfully braved the driving sleet earlier to get to the canteen 

Sun's out now


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm just eating a cheese and beetroot sandwich


I just had to make do with cheese pasty, chips and beans


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2016)

Grounded!  Had my assessment at the cardio rehab this morning, no cycling or yoga until they say I can. They are getting in touch on Monday to tell me the date of the start of my rehab program and what it entails. I suspect I could be  by the time I get back to normal, I'm not used to sitting around not doing a lot, I'm on rest and recovery until they say its OK for me to start again.


----------



## TVC (18 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Grounded!  Had my assessment at the cardio rehab this morning, no cycling or yoga until they say I can. They are getting in touch on Monday to tell me the date of the start of my rehab program and what it entails. I suspect I could be  by the time I get back to normal, I'm not used to sitting around not doing a lot, I'm on rest and recovery until say its OK for me to start again.


Time to start on your first novel then.

Hope it's not too long before they let you get active again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Grounded!  Had my assessment at the cardio rehab this morning, no cycling or yoga until they say I can. They are getting in touch on Monday to tell me the date of the start of my rehab program and what it entails. I suspect I could be  by the time I get back to normal, I'm not used to sitting around not doing a lot, I'm on rest and recovery until say its OK for me to start again.


From what I've seen of your very regular rides, the enforced unsaddling will probably leave you tearing your hair out. You'll have to cut down on your food too if you're anything like me when I'm in lazy mode.


----------



## TVC (18 Nov 2016)

We have been to the pub for lunch, small portion fish and chips and soft drinks. We were ever so good.


----------



## GM (18 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Grounded!  Had my assessment at the cardio rehab this morning, no cycling or yoga until they say I can. They are getting in touch on Monday to tell me the date of the start of my rehab program and what it entails. I suspect I could be  by the time I get back to normal, I'm not used to sitting around not doing a lot, I'm on rest and recovery until say its OK for me to start again.



Where's the unlike button!



deptfordmarmoset said:


> From what I've seen of your very regular rides, the enforced unsaddling will probably leave you tearing your hair out. You'll have to cut down on your food too if you're anything like me when I'm in lazy mode.



^^^ That's exactly what I was going to say. Haven't been on the bike for the last 7 weeks and I've put on 5lbs.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2016)

Cheers people, I'm tearing my hair out already, I'm not even allowed to do the housework, which is something I've always done.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Nov 2016)

Invest in some box sets if you haven't got Sky box sets. 

Make sure you get out and have a good walk each day. 

Do the crossword, jigsaw, read a book, learn to Rockymountain and pamper that heart.


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2016)

Darted out of work early. Had some documents to get signed in another office so dropped them off and escaped. Now having a pint in the Christmas Markets


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2016)

My memories on facebook has brought up pictures and a ride report from this Forum ride from 2012, happy days.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sun-18th-nov.116164/


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> Darted out of work early. Had some documents to get signed in another office so dropped them off and escaped. Now having a pint in the Christmas Markets


Blimey have you taken out a 2nd mortgage?


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> My memories on facebook has brought up pictures and a ride report from this Forum ride from 2012, happy days.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sun-18th-nov.116164/
> 
> View attachment 151591


That will be you again soon


----------



## Smithbat (18 Nov 2016)

Afternoon all, I have had a wonderfully productive day. I had booked today and Monday off as I was supposed to be on Scout Camp, however it has been cancelled due to the other Scouter having a very poorly father. So, today has been operation clean up for Christmas. I like to do a big autumn clean and a big spring clean. I am rewarding myself with dinner at Morrisons when I do the shopping. I know how to live it up!


----------



## Katherine (18 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Cheers people, I'm tearing my hair out already, I'm not even allowed to do the housework, which is something I've always done.


All in good time. . Try and relax and enjoy the rest .


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> That will be you again soon



Reading that thread and several others has made me realise I'd been off form for about twelve months, its amazing how these things creep up on you. I did that ride on my fixed, the pearson I had at the time, and I loved the comment about me from totallyfixed on page 7 where he said "your little legs were rotating like a hummingbird's wings at times".


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> That will be you again soon


In the meantime you can read all of Mundane!


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Nov 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> In the meantime you can read all of Mundane!


Steady on we could lose him totally to boredom


----------



## tyred (18 Nov 2016)

Today is my 8th anniversary of joining Cyclechat. I've just been awarded a trophy.


----------



## Rezillo (18 Nov 2016)

The M&S creme caramels that I treated myself to today were lumpy


----------



## TVC (18 Nov 2016)

Rezillo said:


> The M&S creme caramels that I treated myself to today were lumpy


Take them back, or have you eaten them anyway?


----------



## TVC (18 Nov 2016)

Ladies and Gentlemen, you need to get to Aldi, these are outrageous.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Grounded!  Had my assessment at the cardio rehab this morning, no cycling or yoga until they say I can. They are getting in touch on Monday to tell me the date of the start of my rehab program and what it entails. I suspect I could be  by the time I get back to normal, I'm not used to sitting around not doing a lot, I'm on rest and recovery until they say its OK for me to start again.


Sorry to hear that you are grounded. Have you ever made kits or can you do bird watching from where you are, it was just a thought.


----------



## tyred (18 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, you need to get to Aldi, these are outrageous.
> 
> View attachment 151611



Don't post pictures like that. I'm trying to diet

This glass of blackcurrant cordial is very nice. Really, it is.


----------



## TVC (18 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> Don't post pictures like that. I'm trying to diet
> 
> This glass of blackcurrant cordial is very nice. Really, it is.


We may have grape juice later, well a drink made from grapes anyway.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Reading that thread and several others has made me realise I'd been off form for about twelve months, its amazing how these things creep up on you. I did that ride on my fixed, the pearson I had at the time, and I loved the comment about me from totallyfixed on page 7 where he said "your little legs were rotating like a hummingbird's wings at times".


The thought of going uphill on a single speed/fixed completely baffles me and will probably continue to do so until they put gravity onto the 3 day working week. 

Just thinking about your grounding makes me think that you should engage with the cardio rehab and ask what heart rates they fear might be dangerous. Then promise you'll keep your heart rate within the limits and get on the turbo, switch the telly/music/etc on and nurse yourself back onto the bike. Exercise is rarely fatal and being smart about it makes it beneficial. Besides, it's better than pulling your hair out....


----------



## summerdays (18 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, you need to get to Aldi, these are outrageous.
> 
> View attachment 151611


Why did you post that AFTER Mr Summerdays came back from buying me some course ground pepper and a toothbrush for middle Summerling who has come home for the weekend leaving their one at uni


----------



## summerdays (18 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We may have grape juice later, well a drink made from grapes anyway.


Err me too... red grape juice for me tonight!


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Nov 2016)

I have had a couple of glasses of Berry juice too


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2016)

I have just had a glass of apple juice as well as a glass of grape juice.


----------



## Smithbat (18 Nov 2016)

I ma feeling the urge for a nice G&T this evening. Now, do I have the Hendricks, the Bombay Sapphire or the Tanquerry, decisions decisions.....


----------



## Smithbat (18 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Do you have any cucumber?


Of course


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry to hear that you are grounded. Have you ever made kits or can you do bird watching from where you are, it was just a thought.



I've not built up a kit since I was a schoolboy. As for bird watching, round here its mostly pigeons. Nice idea though. There's a few odd jobs that need doing that should keep me going for a while.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The thought of going uphill on a single speed/fixed completely baffles me and will probably continue to do so until they put gravity onto the 3 day working week.
> 
> Just thinking about your grounding makes me think that you should engage with the cardio rehab and ask what heart rates they fear might be dangerous. Then promise you'll keep your heart rate within the limits and get on the turbo, switch the telly/music/etc on and nurse yourself back onto the bike. Exercise is rarely fatal and being smart about it makes it beneficial. Besides, it's better than pulling your hair out....



Once I've started the rehab program I'll be pushing for them to let me out on the bike, for now I'm on strict rest and recovery, and I'm being watched by half the family, any indiscretion won't be worth the grief it generates.


----------



## Smithbat (18 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Hendricks then.


I concur!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Once I've started the rehab program I'll be pushing for them to let me out on the bike, for now I'm on strict rest and recovery, and I'm being watched by half the family, any indiscretion won't be worth the grief it generates.


Take care.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2016)

Not long back from the pub, treated my Good Lady to meal and enjoyed a glass of a drink made from the juice of the apple.


----------



## Speicher (18 Nov 2016)

I think I need a bigger sofa! It is a two seater sofa, and I am using the computer with my legs up on the other seat. It seems that this does not really leave enough room for two cats to occupy the sofa as well. 

This is not usually a problem, as Tasha very rarely wants to sit on the sofa, leaving plenty of space for Bob and me. Tasha decided yesterday that yes, she must absolutely sit on the sofa with me and Bob.

Delicate negotiations and manoeuvres took place yesterday evening. This evening, however, Tasha has decided that Bob does not leave her enough room and she was gently patting (in an accidentally-on-purpose sort of way) his tail with her paw. Bob has now left the sofa.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Nov 2016)

Earlier this evening we watched a documentary about Prince


----------



## mybike (18 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Earlier this evening we watched a documentary about Prince



Prince who?


----------



## slowmotion (18 Nov 2016)

That wretched whiff of chocolate has returned. I'm frying some bacon to mask it. I hope it isn't driving @Gravity Aided's dog completely bonkers.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have had a couple of glasses of Berry juice too


.-
I enjoyed some fine ale flavoured with lemon verbena and grapefruit.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Nov 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> .-
> I enjoyed some fine ale flavoured with lemon verbena and grapefruit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> That wretched whiff of chocolate has returned. I'm frying some bacon to mask it. I hope it isn't driving @Gravity Aided's dog completely bonkers.


No, she is staring at Mrs. GA eating a gordita.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, she is staring at Mrs. GA eating a gordita.


I had to look up gordita on Google. The first post said "pretty chubby girl". I was a bit worried, but the next one said it was a bit like a Mexican version of a Cornish pasty.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> .-
> I enjoyed some fine ale flavoured with lemon verbena and grapefruit.


I used to take a tablet that said that shouldn't eat grapefruit.


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2016)

I'm trying to summon up the energy to get out of bed to make my coffee... it's either that or kick the coffee maker  who is fast asleep!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Blimey it's dark out there. Would it help if I opened my eyes?


Do it gradually, one at a time.
I remember cycling off to do my paper round in the 60's with my eyes shut. I wasn't quite awake when I set off.


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2016)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2016)

It seems as though we have had a hard frost in the night, the Paul Simon song " Slip Sliding Away" springs to mind if you are going out. I'm sorry if I've given people an ear ache, sorry ear worm.
People in the South West had better make the most of the day as they said that strong winds and rain are forecast for this evening.


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2016)

Granddaughter Lucy ain't slow coming forward, our lad has had a pizza, when she saw him getting it out the oven she asked for a plate and stood there with the plate in her hand asking for a slice.


----------



## lutonloony (19 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> It seems as though we have had a hard frost in the night, the Paul Simon song " Slip Sliding Away" springs to mind if you are going out. I'm sorry if I've given people an ear ache, sorry ear worm.
> People in the South West had better make the most of the day as they said that strong winds and rain are forecast for this evening.


Hopefully it should hit hard tonight,but be out the way for tomorrow's ride ( if you ignore the 15+mph wind)


----------



## Katherine (19 Nov 2016)

Very glad to see some sunshine after the last few very wet days. There are plenty of soggy leaves that need clearing but we might wait until all the leaves have dropped.


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2016)

Should I get out of bed?


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 151645
> 
> 
> Autumnal Finchley


I would take a photo of our leaves but we had to cut our walk short.... started with frost on the grass and ended with rain on my jeans.... cold rain!


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> Hopefully it should hit hard tonight,but be out the way for tomorrow's ride ( if you ignore the 15+mph wind)


40+ here, at the moment. Should calm down by noon, though. Also about 0C outside about now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

Stunning day on the beach







Back from Saturday morning shopping to panic stations for the craft fair in 2 weeks.

Pickle in motion






He is not helping.


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Stunning day on the beach
> 
> View attachment 151664
> 
> ...


Don't think you will be walking on the beach tomorrow morning


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2016)

This evening we are off to Derby for a tapas supper followed by our annual rendezvous with China Crisis


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2016)

Lobster Pots?


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Don't think you will be walking on the beach tomorrow morning


No tonight it seems is going to be wet and wild


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Lobster Pots?


Yep Lobster and crab 

Found out today we have a new seafood restaurant opening very soon


----------



## raleighnut (19 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This evening we are off to Derby for a tapas supper followed by our annual rendezvous with China Crisis


Say hello to Alan (RAW promotions) from me (great musician himself, this is him at 'Off the Tracks')


View: https://youtu.be/XbCSA5_VZDc


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Say hello to Alan (RAW promotions) from me (great musician himself, this is him at 'Off the Tracks')
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/XbCSA5_VZDc



Is that you dancing @raleighnut


----------



## raleighnut (19 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is that you dancing @raleighnut


No I'm the bloke in the blue check jacket who walks past in the middle of that (off to the bar by the look of it) 

At 1;43


----------



## Smithbat (19 Nov 2016)

Had the most glorious frost this morning. Now it has melted off I have decided to try out my new winter longs. 4.5 miles in and it has started to rain so I have been forced to stop for coffee and a muffin.


----------



## Katherine (19 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Should I get out of bed?





The Velvet Curtain said:


> This evening we are off to Derby for a tapas supper followed by our annual rendezvous with China Crisis


You might have to get out of bed unless it's the one in bed knobs and broomsticks that will take you to the event!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yep Lobster and crab


Boat owner could be a sole trader though.


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Boat owner could be a sole trader though.


Where did you trawl that joke up from?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Where did you trawl that joke up from?


I was just fishing for likes.


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was just fishing for likes.


Hoping to reel us in?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hoping to reel us in?


I really wasn't expecting to get such a grilling.


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I really wasn't expecting to get such a grilling.


At least you now know your plaice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2016)

User said:


> These puns are floundering already.


I'm told you're a dab hand at this kind of thing.


----------



## Rezillo (19 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Take them back, or have you eaten them anyway?



I've eaten them - well, I had to see if the second one was the same (it was) but the shock of a substandard M&S food product - I can barely bring myself to talk about it.

[edit] They were both curdled.


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm told you're a dab hand at this kind of thing.


I knew I would winkle a response out of you.


----------



## gbb (19 Nov 2016)

Gammon, potato fritters (done in an airfrier) peas and fresh pineapple for tea.

Nice enough, but I wanted a curry.


----------



## midlife (19 Nov 2016)

I've got an ear worm "You and me baby ain't nothing but mammals......"


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

Listening to a series of programmes on Bill Evans from Radio 3 on iplayer.

Superb.


----------



## midlife (19 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Time to find an X-Files box set?



Discover Channel

Shaun


----------



## hopless500 (19 Nov 2016)

Perfect dippy eggs


----------



## tyred (19 Nov 2016)

I'm listening to Neil Young.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

Oh boy Storm Angus is sheeting down outside.

I have gin and tonic and breads sticks. I think I will be OK


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> I'm listening to Neil Young.


Commiserations


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh boy Storm Angus is sheeting down outside.
> 
> I have gin and tonic and breads ticks. I think I will be OK


Looking at the rain radar you are only getting the beginnings. Main storm is still off Cornwall. Batten down those hatches


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

User said:


> The best part of the loaf.


Eagle eye hipster


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Nov 2016)

User said:


> That could swing northwards


I hope not too far north. I'd like to sleep tonight and I think @Hill Wimp is looking forward to a stormy G&T


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

Wonder who is going to end the pink bit of the swirl on the Met office rain radar?


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I hope not too far north. I'd like to sleep tonight and I think @Hill Wimp is looking forward to a stormy G&T


Bring it on I'm ready


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Bring it on I'm ready


Lots of G&T does that


----------



## Speicher (19 Nov 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Looking at the rain radar you are only getting the beginnings. Main storm is still off Cornwall. Batten down those hatches



If it is @Hill Wimp, she would prefer Battenburg down the hatch I think.


----------



## tyred (19 Nov 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Commiserations



A special treat for you


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2016)

Tapas has been troughed, now in the bar of The Flowerpot awaiting the show.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)




----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I see Henry is a fan of Stig Larsson. He's got good taste.


Yes he is rather partial to John Fowles and Ronald Dahl too


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2016)

Wheeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> A special treat for you



Ta - pleasant enough. MotR


----------



## lutonloony (19 Nov 2016)

Decided that it was time to put cat flap in, rather than having window open. Result, very confused cats! Even though all but one are familiar with the magic door. On the bright side they will all be in during this crap weather


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Looking at the rain radar you are only getting the beginnings. Main storm is still off Cornwall. Batten down those hatches


02:00 to 04:00 Sunday morning the worst is supposed to be expected.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> 02:00 to 04:00 Sunday morning the worst is supposed to be expected.


Hopefully I'll be unconscious throughout. And hopefully no harm will accrue to anyone


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

I may stay up and enjoy the show.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

User said:


> All down to you for the next Pie Fest, eh?


You are all more than welcome


----------



## hopless500 (19 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Wheeeeeee!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 151739


Just remembered I saw them (cough) decades ago at the Royal Concert Hall in Nottingham. The ex-Mr Hop did NOT want to go but came out a changed man.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

Sorry but Henry is being so cute this evening.


----------



## Smithbat (19 Nov 2016)

I have got the ferrets in just in case the enclosure goes over in the storm. They haven't slept inside in a while, I forgot how they snore.


----------



## Smithbat (19 Nov 2016)

Here they are looking cute. Well Harry and Lady H are, you can only see Ron's tail.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Here they are looking cute. Well Harry and Lady H are, you can only see Ron's tail.
> View attachment 151749


----------



## lutonloony (19 Nov 2016)

Sound perishing unpleasant out there.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

Here too. The wind outside is starting to get up now.

I love stormy nights.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2016)

User said:


> All down to you for the next Pie Fest, eh?


Seal flipper pie?
Lobster is also quite good in a pie.
Mrs. GA is measuring up the house for new furniture for the keeping room.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2016)

It is quite calm outside at the moment with clouds drifting North and a few light drops of rain. I'm going night nights soon just got to put the cats to bed. Night!


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Seal flipper pie?
> Lobster is also quite good in a pie.
> Mrs. GA is measuring up the house for new furniture for the keeping room.


What is a keeping room?

Is that the keeping for best room?


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2016)

The great room, or living room, when it has a fireplace and is situated next to the kitchen. The idea being that spillover crowds from the kitchen will wind up there.
In our case, the best room is the dining room or the music room, the keeping room is an eclectic shambles. Some British Country style furniture, some American Colonial, some Danish Modern.


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> It is quite calm outside at the moment with clouds drifting North and a few light drops of rain. I'm going night nights soon just got to put the cats to bed. Night!



Good night


----------



## Smithbat (19 Nov 2016)

Only raining a little here. My bed is now calling me too.


----------



## tyred (19 Nov 2016)

Bed time I think!


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2016)

I think I'll make a salad, it's 5:52 p.m. here.


----------



## TVC (20 Nov 2016)

Maintaining our reputation as front row jockeys . Being a sad fanboy I nabbed Gary Daly's set list.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Here they are looking cute. Well Harry and Lady H are, you can only see Ron's tail.
> View attachment 151749


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Maintaining our reputation as front row jockeys . Being a sad fanboy I nabbed Gary Daly's set list.
> 
> View attachment 151766
> View attachment 151767



The downside to being at the front is being in close proximity to Gary's crotch


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Nov 2016)

We may have had 2 slices of cheese on toast and we may be drinking red wine.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> Good night
> View attachment 151752


Sithi


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

It's rather wild, noisy and wet out there.


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's rather wild, noisy and wet out there.


Are you in Mancland? 

Friday has arrived, I am ready for a 3 day weekend


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

Storm Angus is passing through. I think my garden furniture may have just been upended.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

I did offer Brandane the chance to have it back but he wasn't interested.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2016)

Morning. Did everyone survive the storm? On the telly they said that the South Coast is being battered by very strong winds. We seem to have had a quiet night here, unless I slept through it.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2016)

Before we get off the subject of fishy puns perhaps we should mullet over.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

Lying in bed crocheting listening to the Radio 3 series on Bill Evans on iplayer whilst the Gina Ninja sleeps.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

We have just lost all power


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

And it's back phew


----------



## summerdays (20 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Lying in bed crocheting listening to the Radio 3 series on Bill Evans on iplayer whilst the Gina Ninja sleeps.
> 
> View attachment 151775


He didn't want to go out to play last night?


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

He did go out the mad cat because he came and snuggled his wet self up against me at one point.

Power just gone again. I need to go and boil up some water for more tea.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's a coffee for you
> 
> View attachment 151781


Thank you.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Nov 2016)

About the most wind we had last night was when Cindy farted, sorry.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2016)

I think I'll stay in bed. We must have had more rain in the night than I imagined as the back garden path is now a lake. The ceiling light in the shower room which was sending out messages in Morse Code and I thought I had fixed is now busy chatting away again.
Oh! I'd better get up and see what else is wrong.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

Power has been restored again. The dog walk may be on hold.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2016)

I've got a daft kitten trying to chew his way into a plastic bag of cat litter. I could understand him doing it to my wife's sandwich bag the other day, but not for clay!


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> It's Sunday here today.



Is it Sunday all day?


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2016)

It's a bit slippery under foot.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> Is it Sunday all day?


Frayed so.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Nov 2016)

Ooh... that is us


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Nov 2016)

I'm wondering what to post next in Mundane while listening to Rush.


----------



## TVC (20 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Who is the old bloke sitting with you Lu?


Standing, please, standing.


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2016)

Getting weary now, halfway through my last day, and we get to go home half n hour early for good behaviour too 

I may have a little snooze in a quiet corner to sleep off my small dinner (and the huge breakfast earlier)


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Nov 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm wondering what to post next in Mundane while listening to Rush.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv7DBHnOLrw

Listening to Moondog, myself.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moondog


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-kk65_HjzA


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

I didn't manage to get onto the beach to see the sea. I ended up inland possibly due to bribery of food and drink.

Lots of laying water on the fields though but thankfully no damage that I saw.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Nov 2016)

I am De-bearded


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2016)

The kitten has been experiencing what it is like to play in the puddles. At one point he was stood in the middle of the puddle trying to dry his paws by lifting one giving it a shake and replacing it with another. He was having a great time until something spooked him.


----------



## TVC (20 Nov 2016)

User said:


> It's n+1 time. I snagged myself this on eBay: Brompton M6L + SON hub dynamo.
> 
> Picking it up next weekend from Manchester.


Is it Potsy selling off his unused bikes?


----------



## TVC (20 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> He's posting rubbish again aaaaaaaarrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> (Not anyone here BTW)


Though it could easily apply.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> The kitten has been experiencing what it is like to play in the puddles. At one point he was stood in the middle of the puddle trying to dry his paws by lifting one giving it a shake and replacing it with another. He was having a great time until something spooked him.
> View attachment 151840


Wow hasn't he grown.

It's great watching them play.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I am De-bearded


But we are just about to go into winter, won't you be cold ?


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2016)

Now that I've finished servicing my recently acquired Brompton, I took it for a 15 mile test ride. I'm impressed and very happy with it.





And why would you bother with a puncture repair kit when you can carry a spare bike!


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

I need to pump the tyres up on my Brompton.


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2016)

I seem to have created a deluge of Brompton posts!


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

I need to change my Brompton handlebars too.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> I seem to have created a deluge of Brompton posts!


It's a washout tomorrow so no Brompton for me (even if I had one ). Mind you n+1 hasn't happened for a while........


----------



## GM (20 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I need to pump the tyres up on my Brompton.



I need to brush the cobwebs off mine!


----------



## GM (20 Nov 2016)

I've just signed a petition


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

Cats !

Yesterday you saw Henry curled up in the smallest of 3 baskets that were stacked together awaiting a craft fair.

Today I put his fleece blanket in the biggest basket. He sniffed it and walked away.

I then put the little basket on top of his fleece in the big basket. He sniffed it and walked away.

He is now curled up in the empty basket.


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2016)

User said:


> It's n+1 time. I snagged myself this on eBay: Brompton M6L + SON hub dynamo.
> 
> Picking it up next weekend from Manchester.



Did they not have any real bikes?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Wow hasn't he grown.
> 
> It's great watching them play.


Yes he will soon be as big as Gwen. He is cute at times, especially when I'm in the kitchen he will come along and flop down behind and lay on his side wanting a cuddle. He can also be a pain constantly attacking Gwen.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Yes he will soon be as big as Gwen. He is cute at times, especially when I'm in the kitchen he will come along and flop down behind and lay on his side wanting a cuddle. He can also be a pain constantly attacking Gwen.


He sounds so like Henry. I think they would get on well.

H loves Sasha and would love nothing more than to snuggle up next to her. They get a lot closer now than they did but after a while he tries to get closer and closer and she ends up bopping him one on the nose. He never ever retaliates, he just takes a beating.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2016)

At times he will go up to her and start washing her, but you have to keep an eye on him as it turns into a bite which he won't let go. A fight develops with Gwen hissing and ripping his fur out, he will back away only to attack again. I think he has got a bit of Terrier in him.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

Blimey Henry is never allowed that close. Sasha growls at him, then hisses if he doesn't move then swipes.

He is definatly a lover not a fighter


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I need to pump the tyres up on my Brompton.




ahem....you need to get it of the shed first...


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> ahem....you need to get it of the shed first...


I can delete your post you know.

I have the power


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2016)

Tasha has commanded prime position on the sofa in the late afternoons and evenings. Bob does not want to share, and he is sulking.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I can delete your post you know.
> 
> I have the power




















you do, you do.sorry miss, sorry,


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> you do, you do.sorry miss, sorry,


Anyway stop telling all my secrets. Bromptons are a work of art and I think mine looks rather pretty displayed in the shed


----------



## summerdays (20 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Anyway stop telling all my secrets. Bromptons are a work of art and I think mine looks rather pretty displayed in the shed


I could offer you my shed to display it in instead.... I'm getting tempted to buy one..... just need to go and try some out!


----------



## Haitch (20 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Bromptons are a work of art and I think mine looks rather pretty displayed in the shed



Then your shed is a gallery. Very posh!


----------



## postman (20 Nov 2016)

We had a stew for Sunday dinner/tea.Lovely for this time of year.Followed by a small Christmas pud and custard,a piece of Christmas cake then not one but two bars of chocolate.Piggin out was lovely.Back on the turbo later this week.I rode it four times last week,i know i keep harping on about it,but it's great.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I did manage a 26 mile ride this morning but am spending the afternoon on the sofa this afternoon.


Sofa so good!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2016)

Unlike the queen's prolonged reign, we're having to make do with prolonged rain. It's forecast to continue until 11pm tomorrow!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2016)

I drove under the bat bridges on the A11 today. 
Didn't see any though . .


----------



## slowmotion (21 Nov 2016)

There are two coats of paint on the bookshelves so far. Four more to go. It's not very interesting work (monumentally boring actually) but I should be finished by Friday.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> There are two coats of paint on the bookshelves so far. Four more to go. It's not very interesting work (monumentally boring actually) but I should be finished by Friday.


Watching them dry?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

We had gust of wind of 80mph yesterday.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> There are two coats of paint on the bookshelves so far. Four more to go. It's not very interesting work (monumentally boring actually) but I should be finished by Friday.



keep me informed,


----------



## slowmotion (21 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> keep me informed,


I could give you a blow-by blow-account of it drying if you can really handle the hardcore stuff.

Edit: sorry, missed classic's post


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Nov 2016)

it's five in the morning and i'm still awake,what can go wrong?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

My train has been cancelled. I have 45 minutes to wait for the next one


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> it's five in the morning and i'm still awake,what can go wrong?


Still dark.

Go out and test your new lights.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

It's not cold or windy or raining.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Nov 2016)

30 minutes left at deal....bummer


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

The natives on the platform are getting restless.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Nov 2016)




----------



## Salty seadog (21 Nov 2016)

sorrry but messed about getting the picture up.


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2016)

It sounds wet out... and the radio said expect to be extremely wet.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> sorrry but messed about getting the picture up.


It's pitch black now not daylight.


----------



## GM (21 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> View attachment 151945



Is that Deal or no Deal ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

GM said:


> Is that Deal or no Deal ?


Don't give up your day job


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's pitch black now not daylight.


yeah, its a google pic. I reckon i'd prefer the light.


----------



## GM (21 Nov 2016)

Sorry, it's too early for me


----------



## GM (21 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Too much day time TV for some people



Now this is really sad, but become addicted to Tripping point.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2016)

Morning, it is windy wet not very nice out there. I've got a scan, they are looking for little grey cells.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Nov 2016)

what is your scan for?


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Nov 2016)

if you dont mind


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2016)

Oh boy it's miserable out there ... so wet my smart light did the thing where it won't switch off (at least it's that way round).


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2016)

I'm waiting for the library to open at 09:00.
The excitement is building!!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2016)

09:03.. What's going on?!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2016)

09:04 We're in


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> There seems to be a lull in the rain


We are apparently getting @Hill Wimp's rain this lunchtime, along with 50mph winds.
That's another day without a bike ride


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2016)

It's dark windy and wet in Coventry this morning. A true manky Monday.


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2016)

**** due to traffic and weather, the person I'm supposed to be seeing today has cried off!!! I made the effort, the least they could have done was tell me in advance!! Soggy and wet for no reason!!!


----------



## TVC (21 Nov 2016)

How long until I can retire????????


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> How long until I can retire????????



Are you a bit Mondayish?


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> How long until I can retire????????


Rocky told me you had retired years ago


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2016)

Has Rocky retired yet, I can't quite remember.....


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> Has Rocky retired yet, I can't quite remember.....


I think you have to actually do some work first before you can retire, so no.


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

According to the Mail people are now stealing ginger cats because of that film, do we know anyone with a cute nickable ginger moggy?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> How long until I can retire????????


429 working days for me I think


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> According to the Mail people are now stealing ginger cats because of that film, do we know anyone with a cute nickable ginger moggy?


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Have you taken it apart and put it somewhere warm to dry out?


No as I'm just about to head out again... I've got another light on the bike if it should fail which it normally doesn't.


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I thought I had but I've now got a job as central heating engineer and leaf sweeper to old Mrs Rocky.


If you run out of leaves I have some spare ones here!! 

And I can recommend for remote control of heating HIVE .... (though I suspect Old Mrs Rocky likes seeing Rocky anyway so would prefer not remote changing of her heating!!!)


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

@The Velvet Curtain has a lot to answer for, his poncery has made it's way to Mancland 

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.../feast-manchester-sunday-roast-trunk-12206424


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Nah, I can't do a thing wrong in her eyes, she'll think Potsy has hacked into my account.


You made it easy by having kebab as your password


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> @Hill Wimp tells me your password is spotty_tights


No, that's my Twitter name


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2016)

More poncery...


----------



## hopless500 (21 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Anyway stop telling all my secrets. Bromptons are a work of art and I think mine looks rather pretty displayed in the shed


You've removed it to the shed?


----------



## hopless500 (21 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> According to the Mail people are now stealing ginger cats because of that film, do we know anyone with a cute nickable ginger moggy?


No, keep your paws off. He's mine (almost)


----------



## hopless500 (21 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> @The Velvet Curtain has a lot to answer for, his poncery has made it's way to Mancland
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.../feast-manchester-sunday-roast-trunk-12206424


Ridiculous. Apart from not being washable, the gravy would spread uncontrollably


----------



## TVC (21 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> @The Velvet Curtain has a lot to answer for, his poncery has made it's way to Mancland
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.../feast-manchester-sunday-roast-trunk-12206424


Get In!!!!!


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Ridiculous. Apart from not being washable, the gravy would spread uncontrollably


Exactly, what is so wrong with a good old fashioned plate?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> You've removed it to the shed?


Well there wasn't enough room for the Brompton and craft fair stock.

Having said that my sitting room now looks like a craft stall with all the stuff piled up. 

I need a bigger house.


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Have you thought about selling stuff on here?


I'll give her a fiver for Henry


----------



## TVC (21 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Exactly, what is so wrong with a good old fashioned polystyrene box from the kebab shop?


FTFY


----------



## TVC (21 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> 429 working days for me I think


You're not helping.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I'll give her a fiver for Henry


Get back


----------



## TVC (21 Nov 2016)

Henry is worth at least a tenner.

Merlump on the other hand is available for free.


----------



## postman (21 Nov 2016)

I was in town today,handing over the order and final payment for our Christmas dinner twenty of us this year.Then it was on to a coffee shop in the centre that i like and use a lot.Now i have an off beat sense of humour,some might not think so.So as i grab hold of the door handle to walk in,i see the sign that says please pull.I order my latte stand near the young chap who is making it. and ask,where do i sit, to try and chat up the older ladies,i have been asked to pull.Tuesday is my best day it's then i get my pension.Laughing, he replied,he did not know,as ladies were not on his radar.It was brilliant,i thanked him for his humour.


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2016)

First cardiac rehab session, my assessment, next Monday at nine, at last things are moving.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> what is your scan for?


I think they may be looking for a brain, it sometimes goes walk about.
It was like going into a cross between a pencil sharpener and a washing machine. It didn't take long and we had to come back in the rain but at least it wasn't as bad as the drive down.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Have you thought about selling stuff on here?


I'm not selling my bikes


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Henry is worth at least a tenner.
> 
> Merlump on the other hand is available for free.


I think we need to rescue Merlot.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Are you sure? He doesn't look as though there is much eating on him.


----------



## TVC (21 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I think we need to rescue Merlot.


When can you collect her?


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> When can you collect her?


Does Lu know you are trying to give Merlot away?


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

As it's Saturday you know what I'm having to eat tonight


----------



## hopless500 (21 Nov 2016)

I'm in the pub.
Waiting to go and see the Magical Beasts film


----------



## TVC (21 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> As it's Saturday you know what I'm having to eat tonight


A fresh fruit smoothy, a raw veg salad and a large glass of spring water?


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A fresh fruit smoothy, a raw veg salad and a large glass of spring water?


Close


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

Henry is not home


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry is not home


Stolen?


----------



## TVC (21 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry is not home


Developing his territory no doubt. His belly will bring him home.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Henry is worth at least a tenner.
> 
> Merlump on the other hand is available for free.



They think we are joking


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Developing his territory no doubt. His belly will bring him home.


Absolutely.

He is scoffing as I type. It's just he is always in before me.

I was just gathering my mates in Manchester together for a raid too.I'm told the likely location of the crime has several bikes that need liberating too


----------



## hopless500 (21 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry is not home


￼￼

Edited to


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2016)

In a major stroke of good fortune today, I managed to cycle to the shops and back without getting rained on.


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Nov 2016)

My first ever cycle trainer has arrived.

Do I wear a helmet? Having problems getting my Garmin touring to work, do I still put sudocream on?

I thought it would be easier than this. ;0)


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

From my lofty tower in the clouds today i saw that huge rain cloud across Londinium.


----------



## tyred (21 Nov 2016)

Been on a personal development course today and found it helpful.


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm told the likely location of the crime has several bikes that need liberating too


Cheek!
Even my bikes see more action than yours


----------



## TVC (21 Nov 2016)

This is a public service announcement, please watch the following information film.


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

@Hill Wimp's weather arrived today, my car is evidence of the destruction it caused 







Not that it stopped the tree rats coming over to steal the bird food


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2016)

User13710 said:


> Cor, this is better than Police Interceptors.


I think my running from the police days are behind me


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Nov 2016)

User13710 said:


> Cor, this is better than Police Interceptors.



The new series of Traffic Cops isn't quite so high octane


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This is a public service announcement, please watch the following information film.



That looks nice... but I will forget to do it. Is there a way to bookmark little video recipes? Someone frequently posts ones on Facebook that often look tempting too.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I think my running from the police days are behind me


God you are a push over. I was hoping to try some new techniques I learnt in foreign lands on you.


----------



## TVC (21 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> That looks nice... but I will forget to do it. Is there a way to bookmark little video recipes? Someone frequently posts ones on Facebook that often look tempting too.


If you watch it in Youtube you can hit share then save in a memo so you can build up a recipe book of memos.


----------



## TVC (21 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> God you are a push over. I was hoping to try some new techniques I learnt in foreign lands on you.


He wants you to cuff him and use your special interogation technique.


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> My train has been cancelled. I have 45 minutes to wait for the next one


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Nov 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


>


Blimey I hope you get your main courses out quicker than that.

I posted that bit of mundaneness before 6am


----------



## hopless500 (21 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This is a public service announcement, please watch the following information film.



Just seen that on Facebook. I may have to try it


----------



## Katherine (21 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> We are apparently getting @Hill Wimp's rain this lunchtime, along with 50mph winds.
> That's another day without a bike ride


I avoided the gales and swapped my evening bike ride for a swim at the local pool. Very good value ,£3.60 for a general swim.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Nov 2016)




----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Blimey I hope you get your main courses out quicker than that.
> 
> I posted that bit of mundaneness before 6am


Indeedy...I just clear up after the other guys ....I took a break from Mundanity to sleep (needs must as Edmund Blackadder said).


----------



## lutonloony (21 Nov 2016)

Why is it necessary to watch a film that is being shown late night (kill bill2) when the DVD is downstairs and I could watch it at a far more sensible time?


----------



## alicat (22 Nov 2016)

South Staffs Water are digging the path up outside my house. A pity they didn't replace the water main a couple of years ago when they said they were going to.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 152083


 the sweetest little Bramble Pie.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2016)

Windy, raining and dark.

That's all folks.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2016)

My train has been cancelled again !

Good job I checked before I left the house.

The 6.29 is due to run on time though.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Oh no!! I hope you are just getting on the 6.29 this very mo.


It's coming along the tracks as I type.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> the sweetest little Bramble Pie.


There was supposed to be text as well, but CC went weird last night and all my text evaporated


----------



## summerdays (22 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I've just has flaxseed porridge for the first time. Not too bad - although it needed more water.


Is that porridge with flax seed or made entirely of flaxseed?


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Nov 2016)

I need a map case to fit my Alpkit bar drybag.

Im going into Blue Peter mode.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2016)

Morning. I had a very damp kitten but he has now washed himself and Is now having a cuddle on my lap, Oh sorry my chin needs a rub apparently.
I can't remember running a marathon yesterday but my body thinks it did, I'm aching all over. I must get on, I've got a kitten to stroke, his fur is so soft and thick.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2016)

tyred said:


> Been on a personal development course today and found it helpful.


Have you been built on ?


----------



## Smithbat (22 Nov 2016)

Good morning one and all. I am fed up of rain


----------



## TVC (22 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Made entirely of milled flaxseed.


I didn't realise you were a budgie.


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I didn't realise you were a budgie.


He can't be, budgies are cute


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2016)

The little monster! I've just been into the kitchen and found dates on the floor. He must have discovered a shopping bag with Christmas stuff in and helped himself. I found a half chewed box and dates released from captivity to roam unimpeded as nature intended.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Nov 2016)

I hated the Atkins diet so much, I bought a bicycle to lose weight. So it was successful for me.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Nov 2016)

I have just discovered a very small piece of popcorn in my hair


----------



## Smithbat (22 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I have just discovered a very small piece of popcorn in my hair


Any ideas how long it has been there?


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Any ideas how long it has been there?


Since 1985?


----------



## i hate hills (22 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I have just discovered a very small piece of popcorn in my hair


Salted ,sweet or toffee ?


----------



## hopless500 (22 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Lunch!!


For a gnat maybe.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Any ideas how long it has been there?


Hopefully only an hour or so before discovery. I did wash my hair in the shower this morning


----------



## hopless500 (22 Nov 2016)

i hate hills said:


> Salted ,sweet or toffee ?


Toffee.


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> The year I was born.


I said 1985 not 1885


----------



## hopless500 (22 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I said 1985 not 1885


----------



## Smithbat (22 Nov 2016)

Popcorn should be salted. The toffee stuff sticks in my teeth


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Nov 2016)

A short time later.....

sticky backed plastic, string, glue etc,

Thank you Blue Peter.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Nov 2016)

Can anyone think of a CC member who might be up for this challenge.

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/foodanddri...ip-to-aande/ar-AAkxtjq?li=BBoPOOl&ocid=OIE9HP


----------



## hopless500 (22 Nov 2016)

User said:


> So it was toffee popcorn for breakfast then?


It was more brunch really.


----------



## alicat (22 Nov 2016)

My friends with the digger are back filling in the hole they dug at 1am. Time to go out for a while....


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Nov 2016)

I was on the shop floor for 2 hours this morning and I must have heard every Christmas song ever made  they were on a cd and no doubt I will hear them all again tomorrow


----------



## TVC (22 Nov 2016)

I am at the Friendly Farmer cafe and truck stop in tge A46 at Newark. I didn't expect this when I got up this morning.


----------



## TVC (22 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Oxymoron isn't it?


They really like their caravan showrooms round here too.


----------



## summerdays (22 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Lunch!!


Hmm ... I think I prefer TVC's idea of a decent meal to yours


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am at the Friendly Farmer cafe and truck stop in tge A46 at Newark. I didn't expect this when I got up this morning.


Satnav playing up again?


----------



## TVC (22 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I dont think there's room for a satnav in his little yellow car
> 
> View attachment 152142


Pack it in or I will set the wife onto you.

I am returned to Leicester after my bonus trip to Lincoln this afternoon. I may have picked up a couple of pasties at the Friendly Farmer.


----------



## Smithbat (22 Nov 2016)

I really must learn better language. Telling a colleague in the management meeting that she is categorically wrong is not the way forward.


----------



## lutonloony (22 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I really must learn better language. Telling a colleague in the management meeting that she is categorically wrong is not the way forward.


Been there


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Just to give you the heads-up, we don't talk of colds here, it's always 'flu and us men bear it bravely without whinging too much.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Nov 2016)

User said:


> When I started working at Pizza Express we only had one CD, so i heard it about 8 or 9 times per shift until more CDs arrived. It was the music for the film Buster.
> I hate Phil Collins.



I feel your pain


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2016)

Home, tired, hungry.

But it's no longer wet and windy.


----------



## TVC (22 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Home, tired, hungry.
> 
> But it's no longer wet and windy.


I trust the furry welcoming committee were waiting.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I trust the furry welcoming committee were waiting.


Yep both accounted for and cuddles have been had


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2016)

I've just spent the day with the monsterkins. After a week away I'd forgotten quite how exhausting they are.


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Just to give you the heads-up, we don't talk of colds here, it's always 'flu and us men bear it bravely without whinging too much.


You're not including TVC in that 'us' are you?


----------



## raleighnut (22 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> I was on the shop floor for 2 hours this morning and I must have heard every Christmas song ever made  they were on a cd and no doubt I will hear them all again tomorrow


----------



## lutonloony (22 Nov 2016)

Got confused by master chef, wondering why they wanted scallops on a pudding. Then realised I had transposed tiramisu and taramasalata. Makes a bit more sense now


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> Got confused by master chef, wondering why they wanted scallops on a pudding. Then realised I had transposed tiramisu and taramasalata. Makes a bit more sense now



A couple of disasters this evening, strawberry risotto


----------



## hopless500 (22 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> A couple of disasters this evening, strawberry risotto


It sounded, and looked, bleugh.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> A couple of disasters this evening, strawberry risotto


Santa's grisotto?


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> It sounded, and looked, bleugh.



Didn't it just. When Marcus says it won't work you should listen, he knows everything about food


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Not feeling good today. I have to take Jack for a walk and I have an urgent teleconference at 10.30 but, other than that, I think it might be a bed day...




A day snuggling up with Jack is not a bad idea.


----------



## lutonloony (23 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> A couple of disasters this evening, strawberry risotto


think the clue to her was when MArcus said, strawberries do not go in risotto, maybe then was time for a rethink. oops really should read all posts before replying!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Did anyone lecture him about helmets?


Where can you get walking helmets? Perhaps somebody should start making some.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2016)

Another grey day, at least it's not raining.
I've got to be in for 1.30 to 2.30 today my wife has ordered a load of pasties.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2016)

I'm having stuffed peppers for lunch (minced beef, onion & mushroom filling)
Question: Should I serve them on a bed of quinoa, or pile some cheesy wedges around them?


----------



## TVC (23 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm having stuffed peppers for lunch (minced beef, onion & mushroom filling)
> Question: Should I serve them on a bed of quinoa, or pile some cheesy wedges around them?


Cheesy wedges obviously


----------



## potsy (23 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm having stuffed peppers for lunch (minced beef, onion & mushroom filling)
> Question: Should I serve them on a bed of quinoa, or pile some cheesy wedges around them?


Chips.


----------



## potsy (23 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> No, just you and me.......the tough ones on here


Reg is out too


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2016)

Interesting web site

http://genome.ch.bbc.co.uk/schedules/bbctv/1951-12-13


----------



## Haitch (23 Nov 2016)

A poem for you cat lovers


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXAf-h-2Itw


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2016)

My wife was saying that I need to get some exercise and that I should have a go on the exercise bike, so today as it had stopped raining I took the Yellow Peril out for a test ride. Now, the benefits of an exercise bike mean that you don't have to worry about traffic, wind and you can jump off and make a hot drink at any time. But you don't get to see 3 Roe deer feeding in a field, or disturb a pale coloured Buzzard that was sitting low down in a tree as you cycled along. I disturbed it again on my way back but this time it flew along the hedgerow in front of me, just above head head height and about 30 feet ahead of me. We continued like this for about 50 yards.
I did about 5 miles in the end with a couple of stops to have a gander over the hedgerows. The ride was quite pleasant but a bit tiring, I think a few things need sorting. One drawback with cycling as opposed to an exercise bike is that you don't have to wash the exercise bike after you use it.


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2016)

It would be nice to be allowed near anything that has pedals.


----------



## lutonloony (23 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> It would be nice to be allowed near anything that has pedals.


Daffodils?


----------



## potsy (23 Nov 2016)

I was inspired and went for a rare ride, just 11 miles but the muddy trails made it feel much further


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> Daffodils?


Pedals not petals!


----------



## potsy (23 Nov 2016)

I did get @summerdays future bike a bit dirty, hope she doesn't mind.







If she does I can always tell her where to find one going cheap






I also got myself a little muddy


----------



## Smithbat (23 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I did get @summerdays future bike a bit dirty, hope she doesn't mind.
> 
> View attachment 152256
> 
> ...


But did you have fun?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Where can you get walking helmets? Perhaps somebody should start making some.


I don't know, I'd think a cycling helmet would do just fine. I use mine when there are tornado warnings, raise your chances of survival.


----------



## potsy (23 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> But did you have fun?


I stopped having fun when I met @hopless500


----------



## Smithbat (23 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I stopped having fun when I met @hopless500


Bad man!


----------



## Oxo (23 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Today I've picked up 999,998 leaves for old Mrs Rocky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## potsy (23 Nov 2016)

Who here has a private reg on their car?


----------



## Speicher (23 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Who here has a private reg on their car?



I have a reg plate on my car that includes my name and my initials.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I stopped having fun when I met @hopless500


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2016)

Back from the hospital.

I still have a way to go but the future looks good. Just got to stop doing so much. I think by that they mean work


----------



## potsy (23 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Back from the hospital.
> 
> I still have a way to go but the future looks good. Just got to stop doing so much. I think by that they mean work


Is it possible for you to do less?


----------



## TVC (23 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Is it possible for you to do less?


Have you got some kind of Death wish this afternoon.


----------



## TVC (23 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Who here has a private reg on their car?


Nope  it was most amusing, we watched it last night.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Have you got some kind of Death wish this afternoon.


I was just thinking the same myself


----------



## potsy (23 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Have you got some kind of Death wish this afternoon.


I think the lack of oxygen after my rare bike ride has something to do with it, I'll start a thread later asking for sympathy


----------



## hopless500 (23 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I stopped having fun when I met @hopless500


----------



## TVC (23 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


>


Told you, Deathwish. the boy's not right.


----------



## Speicher (23 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I think the lack of oxygen after my rare bike ride has something to do with it, I'll start a thread later asking for sympathy



You have upset people on here and now you want to start a thread that might attract three replies.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Told you, Deathwish. the boy's not right.


You're not wrong


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2016)

The pasty fairy has been and delivered 2 boxes of pasties.


potsy said:


> Is it possible for you to do less?


Isn't there a saying that says" Less means more" or is it " More means less"? Oh! I'm confused.


----------



## potsy (23 Nov 2016)

Speicher said:


> You have upset people on here and now you want to start a thread that might attract three replies.


I have more than 3 friends that will be sympathetic


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Nov 2016)

I bought 36 sausages today, there are 34 left


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Nov 2016)

There'd be nae sausage left if either of the dogs had got anywhere near them


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> A short time later.....
> 
> sticky backed plastic, string, glue etc,
> 
> Thank you Blue Peter.



That map needs more detail.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2016)

A couple of shots from my ride earlier on.


----------



## i hate hills (23 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Toffee.


Result !!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2016)

Little turkey is all ready for Thanksgiving tomorrow. I was surprised they had such a small turkey at the market. It had to be fresh as well, because Mrs. GA does this little nose-crinkle thing when frozen turkey is mentioned. This is my signal that this option is not a viable option in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## lutonloony (24 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I think the lack of oxygen after my rare bike ride has something to do with it, I'll start a thread later asking for sympathy


Apologies for the tardy response, but I believe Sir, that if you are looking for sympathy, it is between sh*t and syphillis in the dictionary


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2016)

I'm rather


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2016)

I'm awake and I have EVEN (no -silly auto correct!) *been *for the last hour!


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2016)

It's very dark out here. I am sure I will wake up soon.


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2016)

I'm awake, just


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's very dark out here. I am sure I will wake up soon.


It's getting to the point of gloomy/dark when my lift leaves the house..... only a few more weeks left before it starts going the opposite way!


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2016)

But is your coffee maker up ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I'm awake, just


I have just fallen off the chair.

Are you I'll ?


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> But is your coffee maker up ?


No fast asleep and he will be till the alarm goes off in 13 minutes time!


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> No fast asleep and he will be till the alarm goes off in 13 minutes time!


You need some training tips from @User14044.

He has Fenton well disciplined.


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2016)

Kettle is on and I hear the chick of teaspoon ..... any second now my coffee will arrive!


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes he's just bringing my tea and kippers now


Kippers! I hope not in bed?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'm awake and I have EVEN (no -silly auto correct!) *been *for the last hour!


It is even more fun if you have it set to a foreign language without knowing.


----------



## TVC (24 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I'm still feeling rough. I'm going to take another 'easy day.' I've only got one call booked.


Nurse TVC is on standby.


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Well I'm not going round to this woman's house....
> 
> http://www.itv.com/news/2016-11-24/florida-woman-shoots-guests-who-became-too-loud/



You tend to stay too long and are too loud when visiting?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2016)

The kitten has invented a new game, he has discovered that he can reach underneath the bathroom door with his paws and grab at things on the floor. I looked down to see my pullover disappearing underneath the door.


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just fallen off the chair.
> 
> Are you I'll ?



Overtime, well it was when I eventually arrived at work, late for the first time in 2.5 years 

Overtime brekkie now


----------



## Smithbat (24 Nov 2016)

Kill me now, I have been on the phone to the bank at work for the last half an hour!


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2016)

I've spent half an hour looking for my glasses this morning, I found them where I left them.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I knew I hadn't lost it. It was in my waistcoat pocket, where I had put it after opening a bottle of beer on the train back from Leeds a fortnight ago.
> View attachment 152385


I have one of those which incidentally I have misplaced.


----------



## lutonloony (24 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Only one?
> View attachment 152392


I have a 5p piece, (only one though)


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> I've spent half an hour looking for my glasses this morning, I found them where I left them.


 Have you got a very big house?


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Have you got a very big house?



No, the lounge is big but as a whole its just a small terraced house.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2016)

I'm sending my mobile telephony thingy back today as it's a pile of poo.
The collection people have said that they will text me when they're about to turn up.

Errrr.... How? It's all reset and wrapped up in its box


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2016)

I had another test part of which was having to look into a very bright light which was flashing at different speeds, a bit like looking into a led torch. I could hardly keep my eyes open at one point.


----------



## Oxo (24 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> No, the lounge is big but as a whole its just a small terraced house.



A kind or Tardis then? Big room in a small house.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm sending my mobile telephony thingy back today as it's a pile of poo.
> The collection people have said that they will text me when they're about to turn up.
> 
> Errrr.... How? It's all reset and wrapped up in its box


Phone to let them know!


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm sending my mobile telephony thingy back today as it's a pile of poo.
> The collection people have said that they will text me when they're about to turn up.
> 
> Errrr.... How? It's all reset and wrapped up in its box


Phone to let them know!


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (24 Nov 2016)

I've just eaten my first ever Persimmon fruit,very nice it was too.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Only one?
> View attachment 152396



But how big are they, this is meaningless without a swiss army knife for scale....


----------



## Smithbat (24 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Only one?
> View attachment 152392


I have one too


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2016)

Now I know who's been eating all the meal worm


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Only one?
> View attachment 152392


Yes only a little one.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yes only a little one.


@Fnaar


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2016)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> I've just eaten my first ever Persimmon fruit,very nice it was too.


I lived near a persimmon tree at uni.


----------



## Katherine (24 Nov 2016)

It's the first of my 4 Christmas night's out..... to a curry house for this one, with one of my cycling groups.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Yeah but which one?


Wenger? or Victorinox?


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> It's the first of my 4 Christmas night's out..... to a curry house for this one, with one of my cycling groups.


Do they know it's November?


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wenger? or Victorinox?


My little one is a victorinbox.


----------



## Smithbat (24 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> It's the first of my 4 Christmas night's out..... to a curry house for this one, with one of my cycling groups.


I too am out for dinner tonight, Guiding for me. It is 7 miles away, I am debating whether to go on the bike or drive....


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Yeah but which one?



Both, then we get an all encompassing sense of confusing scale......


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2016)

User13710 said:


> How little?
> View attachment 152425


I would say it's a TMN size.

I'm going to have to look for it now


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2016)

User13710 said:


> Isn't there usually a thing about moustaches going on this month?


Hush woman, I had hoped we had gotten away without having to be subjected to dead animals on their faces.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (24 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I like them with a strong Cheddar or a nice piece of Stilton...


I just cut the top off and ate it like an apple. Will get some more on Saturday when we go to Morrison's. The only sweet thing I have eaten with cheese is Christmas cake. Maybe I should be more adventurous.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Also very nice with some jamón ibérico de Montanera and an aged Manchego.


----------



## TVC (24 Nov 2016)




----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Those two and a piece of string, that's all you need for a happy life.........according to an old farmer I used to know.



Surely you mean baler twine.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2016)

User said:


> As membrillo, yes - but not as the fresh fruit


I don't have the slightest idea what you just said!


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Isn't it normally quince with Manchego?



That reminds me, some years ago I had two of my friends living with me, (there are a group of my friends and me now in their forties who have interchageably lived with each other for 25 years. A bit of a 'men behaving badly' bunch...) anyway, back to the cheese, I had some premium Manchego in the house and one night whilst a little drunk one scoffed the lot as grilled cheese on toast and then had the temerity to moan to the other that it was sh!t. I took it in good heart.


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Isn't it normally quince with Manchego?



And a runcible spoon.


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2016)

I'm sleepy ... and trying to stay awake till the end of the TV program.... but my eyelids are really heavy!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2016)

I need headphones, but tomorrow is Black Friday. This could be bad..


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Isn't it normally quince with Manchego?


I have access to manchego, but have never seen a quince, so I guess I'm stuck with persimmons.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'm sleepy ... and trying to stay awake till the end of the TV program.... but my eyelids are really heavy!


Sleep, sleeep, sleeeeep


----------



## Katherine (25 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Do they know it's November?


Ok, call it a winter social evening. 
It was a really lovely evening and delicious meal. We went to The Great Kathmandu, which is a Nepalese restaurant. 
http://greatkathmandu.com/
I highly recommend it to anyone anywhere near Manchester.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Nov 2016)

The rubber sphincter on my Colman's mustard squirter has gone into some kind of spasm. Dog-lock really. Unscrewing the top revealed the sad sloppy contents that is now peddled as mustard. Fortunately my blood pressure medication was at hand.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> The rubber sphincter on my Colman's mustard squirter has gone into some kind of spasm. Dog-lock really. Unscrewing the top revealed the sad sloppy contents that is now peddled as mustard. Fortunately my blood pressure medication was at hand.


Buy the powder sort and mix your own!


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2016)

TGIF !

I want to go back to bed


----------



## raleighnut (25 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> TGIF !
> 
> I want to go back to bed


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2016)

It's Saturday  and I'm meeting a friend for cake and coffee today


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Nov 2016)

Indeed, you can see Jupiter most nights of the year.

Venus and Saturn are good ones to see when they're about.


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I still feel rough but I'll be back at my desk today. Work is piling up...
> 
> Got to get well enough though to drive up to Manchester tomorrow and pick up the Brompton. I'm going to Lemsip myself to the gills.


Why not get @potsy to collect it, then he can drive down and meet you half way with it.


----------



## Katherine (25 Nov 2016)

Feeling a bit worse for wear this morning. The beer and curry didn't allow for a good sleep.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> Feeling a bit worse for wear this morning. The beer and curry didn't allow for a good sleep.




I know how you feel. My night's of sleep are ruined by a single drink


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I know how you feel. My night's of sleep are ruined by a single drink


Yeahbut, it is a pint of Baileys.


----------



## lutonloony (25 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> Feeling a bit worse for wear this morning. The beer and curry didn't allow for a good sleep.


obviously not enough beer


----------



## SWSteve (25 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yeahbut, it is a pint of Baileys.



I would go to extreme lengths for a pint of baileys, but I can suffer even after a weak lager


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> He certainly wouldn't ride it down


You're right about that, wouldn't be seen dead on that toy bike


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2016)

Bit on the nippy side this morning, car was iced up which nearly made me late 2 days running


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2016)

Morning, it is bright and sunny here. 
I've been busy trying to answer a question of how much would it cost to post a parcel to Canada? How should I know, all I know is that it costs a lot to post something to California.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it is bright and sunny here.
> I've been busy trying to answer a question of how much would it cost to post a parcel to Canada? How should I know, all I know is that it costs a lot to post something to California.


Go onto the Royal Mail website. Enter the weight and dimensions and they'll give you price options. You can also pay for and print off a postage label


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2016)

Bacon cob from a roadside van. Mint.


----------



## lutonloony (25 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bacon cob from a roadside van. Mint.


thought it was lamb and mint?


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bacon cob from a roadside van. Mint.


Chicken curry pasty, chips and mushy peas


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> He looked a bit like this
> 
> View attachment 152513
> 
> ...



Is that Pablo?


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2016)

I got fed up stood at the bus stop waiting for the number 13, I'm now in Conroy's with a pork and stuffing batch


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2016)

User said:


> View attachment 152509
> 
> Man rabbit?


Have you been at the catnip?


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Chicken curry pasty, chips and mushy peas


Sausage cob (×2)


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> The rubber sphincter on my Colman's mustard squirter has gone into some kind of spasm. Dog-lock really. Unscrewing the top revealed the sad sloppy contents that is now peddled as mustard. Fortunately my blood pressure medication was at hand.


Don't have that problem with Plochman's
https://www.walmart.com/ip/17770810...l12=17770810_0&wl14=plochmans mustard&veh=sem


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Chicken curry pasty, chips and mushy peas


I love those, although they are sold as Jamaican Patties over here, and are quite hard to find. I find them at Wal-Mart, as a lot of the people here from the Caribbean shop there.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Nov 2016)

Christmas markets aren't that great


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2016)

I've cut the grass


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2016)

Bubble Witch Saga level 200 completed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I've cut the grass


Your grass is still growing? I'm planning to drain the gas from my mower, as well as the oil, and store it for winter.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2016)

New headphones are wonderful. And I got in and out of Target before Mrs. GA could get back from fast food line.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (25 Nov 2016)

Some roast, salted peanuts seem to have disappeared


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Mr R bought me a bottle of Ophir Gin...
> 
> 
> ...he's a good boy!


I really like Mr R.

That's nice Gin.

My house alarm went off earlier whilst I was at work. My friend is my keyholes. I asked her to count the cats then check the Gin before anything else.


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2016)

We have had fresh tropical fruit with yoghurt. We are good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2016)

Owing to circumstances beyond my self control 38 years ago I've only just got around to beer o'clock.


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Go onto the Royal Mail website. Enter the weight and dimensions and they'll give you price options. You can also pay for and print off a postage label


Last time I did that I got told off by the dragon in the post office (a long lecture about how I was taking their jobs away... I haven't dared since an we always avoid her if we can)


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2016)

I have been so very good tonight, just fruit to eat and water to drink. Tomorrow is the monthly comedy night at the pub, so I'll make up for it.


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Wine and _eau de vie_ then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you calling @raleighnut a louche?


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2016)

I got my hair cut today.


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Which one?
> 
> 
> _This is also not a disparaging or nasty remark, suggesting that @tyree may be a little thin on top._



All three of them.


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2016)

User said:


> _See... it's called banter._


I think you'll find us young people call it bantz


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I think you'll find us young people call it bantz


Lolz


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I think you'll find us young people call it bantz


Safe fam!


----------



## raleighnut (26 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Of the First Order... and proudly so I believe...
> 
> 
> _I should point out for a certain someone's edification that both @The Velvet Curtain and I are attempting something called humour._


Failing.................................................... but there you go, at least you tried.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Nov 2016)

Ms slowmotion came back from a night out, an hour ago. She pleaded hunger and I relented. Greater love hath no man than he who gives up his Tesco chicken in black bean sauce for his daughter.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Morning from a foggy Cambridge.
> 
> The cold has abated so Mr R and shall be heading to Potsyland later this morning.
> 
> I've got my passport - what jabs do I need?


Rabies jab is a must


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Which one?
> 
> 
> _This is also not a disparaging or nasty remark, suggesting that @tyree may be a little thin on top._


But getting his name deliberately wrong is bullying.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> I got fed up stood at the bus stop waiting for the number 13, I'm now in Conroy's with a pork and stuffing batch


Could you have caught a 9 and a 4 or doesn't it work that way?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I've cut the grass


Have you got the Cyclechat sheep? My lawn is getting a bit long and I need to borrow it.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Could you have caught a 9 and a 4 or doesn't it work that way?



4 would have worked but it would have involved a lot more walking, I'd have had to walk to Pool Meadow and the bus would have dropped me off in Hen Lane a short walk from home, I was carrying a pair of shopping bags so the 13 was the better bet.


----------



## GM (26 Nov 2016)

Off to sunny ( well I hope it is ) Aldeburgh, for a brothers get together weekend. One or two beers may be sampled, purely for research!


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Morning from a foggy Cambridge.
> 
> The cold has abated so Mr R and shall be heading to Potsyland later this morning.
> 
> I've got my passport - what jabs do I need?


Advice: If you encounter one of the locals keep very still, their vision is based on movement.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Nov 2016)

Beautiful morning on the beach. 

Patio doors open listening to the birds.


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2016)

GM said:


> Off to sunny ( well I hope it is ) Aldeburgh, for a brothers get together weekend. One or two beers may be sampled, purely for research!


Jealous. The White Hart, The Cross Keys and The Mill Inn all keep very good Ghost Ship and Broadside. I wish I was going to The Lighthouse for a meal tonight.

Where are you staying?


----------



## hopless500 (26 Nov 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Your grass is still growing? I'm planning to drain the gas from my mower, as well as the oil, and store it for winter.


We've had the odd frost but I needed to get a last cut in. We've had a lot of rain and it's taken until now to dry out enough to chance it. If it had snowed on it uncut, it would have been a mess come spring.


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I'm taking some knock-off label, sweatshop made sports clothing for barter. Hopefully that will pacify the worst of them.


Wear Burberry as camo, you will blend in. I hear there are a couple of Michelin starred kebab shops in Cheadle if you wish to dine.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Nov 2016)

GM said:


> Off to sunny ( well I hope it is ) Aldeburgh, for a brothers get together weekend. One or two beers may be sampled, purely for research!


It's sunny here, and we're not a million miles away


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2016)

My Good Lady has been done! She brought half a dozen eggs last night and when she opened the box this morning there were only five eggs in the box.


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady has been done! She brought half a dozen eggs last night and when she opened the box this morning there were only five eggs in the box.


Did she not check them in the shop? I ALWAYS check to see there are no broken ones. At one point there must have been someone very clumsy who dealt with the eggs in our local supermarket as you could fail to find a single carton that didn't contain a broken egg.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> Did she not check them in the shop? I ALWAYS check to see there are no broken ones. At one point there must have been someone very clumsy who dealt with the eggs in our local supermarket as you could fail to find a single carton that didn't contain a broken egg.


Ditto, I always check em in the shop.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> Did she not check them in the shop? I ALWAYS check to see there are no broken ones. At one point there must have been someone very clumsy who dealt with the eggs in our local supermarket as you could fail to find a single carton that didn't contain a broken egg.



She forgot this time.


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Morning from a foggy Cambridge.
> 
> The cold has abated so Mr R and shall be heading to Potsyland later this morning.
> 
> I've got my passport - what jabs do I need?



No jabs but you may need your thermals vest, it was -2c when I set off for work this morning


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Nov 2016)

Breakfast


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Breakfast
> 
> View attachment 152592



The only thing missing is a slab of very mature crystaly cheddar like cheese.....


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> The only thing missing is a slab of very mature crystaly cheddar like cheese.....some sausage, bacon, egg, fried bread, beans and a black pudding


Better


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2016)

We are off to Tori & Ben's to get out Christmas beef.

Yeah, Christmas, I said it, wot ya' gonna' do?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2016)

Yesterday I managed to satisfy a desire that has been festering for quite a while. I have had a childhood memory of helping make a model building which consisted of putting steel rods into a plastic board and then sliding plastic bricks down between them. A long time ago I saw a building set in a museum and discovered what is was called, Bayko was the make and I've managed to get one at last.
I now think I know why my memory is incomplete, it is difficult! Admittedly I had a jumble of bits to sort through and I wasn't following the plan properly but I think that a young child would have had problems. It is well made and quite realistic with bay windows, doors, upstairs floor and a proper roof.
I'm now wondering if it did ever get built.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Anna waiting to be seen at the vet's
> View attachment 152593


Hope she is OK


----------



## mybike (26 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> The moon is out!!
> 
> View attachment 152584



Couldn't you get a little nearer?


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I expect so. She had blood dripping from the tip of her tail last night, so I guess someone bit her. I am probably just fussing really but I thought the vet might think it needs antibiotics.


 for Anna


----------



## Asa Post (26 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Yesterday I managed to satisfy a desire that has been festering for quite a while. I have had a childhood memory of helping make a model building which consisted of putting steel rods into a plastic board and then sliding plastic bricks down between them. A long time ago I saw a building set in a museum and discovered what is was called, Bayko was the make and I've managed to get one at last.


I had one of those 
Lovely green window frames. I always wanted to live in a house with bay windows and green frames.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2016)

Asa Post said:


> I had one of those
> Lovely green window frames. I always wanted to live in a house with bay windows and green frames.



I had one of those sets, forrunner of lego?


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Better



You win the artery hardening race, I salute you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Back from the vet's and it is a clean bite wound for which she has had an antibiotic injection. That, plus worming and flea treatment for her and her sister, £126.98.


But they are so worth it.


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2016)

Back from Tori & Ben's with a double forerib of longhorn beef. The butcher Vince gave me some bones and trimmings to help with the gravy too. Very happy bunny.


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> You win the artery hardening race, I salute you.


Spaghetti bol now, should keep me ticking over til tea time


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Spaghetti bol now, should keep me ticking over til tea time



Just had Chilli con carne loveingly prepared on board by the chef. That'll get me through to dinner time which is always steak night at work.

Edit to say Saturday is steak night....


----------



## hopless500 (26 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Edit to say *Saturday is streak night.*...


The mind boggles


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> The mind boggles



Oh yeah, you have to be there, no shortage of entertainment at sea....

Time for another edit.....


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Nov 2016)

I am on my second cold in as many months, not happy


----------



## hopless500 (26 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Oh yeah, you have to be there, no shortage of entertainment at sea....
> 
> Time for another edit.....


I'm glad to say no-one has streaked when we sail. Fortunately space is somewhat limited on a yacht.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> I am on my second cold in as many months, not happy



Haha, are you and @The Velvet Curtain doing a chuckle brothers tribute with a medical twist....?

"To you, to me, to you, to me"


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Haha, are you and @The Velvet Curtain doing a chuckle brothers tribute with a medical twist....?
> 
> "To you, to me, to you, to me"


It looks like it, I'm still not back on form. What we both need is two weeks at a five star boutique resort on a tropical island. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It looks like it, I'm still not back on form. What we both need is two weeks at a five star boutique resort on a tropical island. Is that too much to ask?



The bare minimum I'd say.


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Back from Tori & Ben's with a double forerib of longhorn beef. The butcher Vince gave me some bones and trimmings to help with the gravy too. Very happy bunny.
> 
> View attachment 152597


Just checked the Christmas 'to order' catalogues from M&S and Sainsbury's they want £20/kilo and £18/kilo respectively for their foreribs. Mine cost £15.70/kilo, you can see the fields the cow grazed from the door of the shop and the meat was butchered in front of me.  for Ben and Tori.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Nov 2016)

(Should have brought my Brompton)

The taxi I booked to take me from cemetary to station had just sailed into view only for an RTA to take place between two cars and a single-decker bus, about 30m away from where I was standing.

So I missed my train and now I am late (and a bit stressed).


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Nov 2016)

I'm back but then you never even noticed I went


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Nov 2016)

I cycled into town, went into Sainsburys, swiftly left as it was full of Christmas cheer and went and met a friend for a cuppa.

Rather chilly but bright.


----------



## Katherine (26 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Ditto, I always check em in the shop.


Likewise. I've never opened a box for a dozen and only found 5 in though!


----------



## Katherine (26 Nov 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> I am on my second cold in as many months, not happy


Ahh! I hope you get rid of this one quickly.


----------



## Katherine (26 Nov 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> (Should have brought my Brompton)
> 
> The taxi I booked to take me from cemetary to station had just sailed into view only for an RTA to take place between two cars and a single-decker bus, about 30m away from where I was standing.
> 
> So I missed my train and now I am late (and a bit stressed).


Oh dear, hope you haven't missed anything important.


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm back but then you never even noticed I went


I noticed, do I get a prize?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I cycled into town, went into Sainsburys, swiftly left as it was full of Christmas cheer and went and met a friend for a cuppa.
> 
> Rather chilly but bright.


I just bought a kilo of loose tea from Tescos in Lewisham, which was mercifully quiet. The young lad at the till appeared to be having his first day at the till and when his supervisor hovering over him spoke to him, the poor lad's hands were shaking. He actually gave me £2 too much change. As the supervisor had popped off somewhere else by the time I'd realised, I went back and told him to pop it back in the till next time he opened it. Less hassle for him at the end of the day.

And then, to round off my day's outing, I popped into Poundland in Deptford. It's also chilly but bright here.


----------



## midlife (26 Nov 2016)

I have just eaten some persimmon fruit.......for the first and last time!

Shaun


----------



## GM (26 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Jealous. The White Hart, The Cross Keys and The Mill Inn all keep very good Ghost Ship and Broadside. I wish I was going to The Lighthouse for a meal tonight.
> 
> Where are you staying?



We're staying in a little pink cottage on the high st, off to Seaspice for a ruby later. Love it here!


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2016)

GM said:


> We're staying in a little pink cottage on the high st, off to Seaspice for a ruby later. Love it here!


We've not done seaspice yet, coming from Leicester we tend not to bother with Indians when we are away - the menu is very tempting though, perhaps next visit.

A little pink cottage that narrows it down in Aldeburgh 


We developed a habit of going into The White Lion for a baileys on ice at the end of the evening, slumping on the sofas.


----------



## GM (26 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A little pink cottage that narrows it down in Aldeburgh
> 
> 
> We developed a habit of going into The White Lion for a baileys on ice at the end of the evening, slumping on the sofas.



That sounds like a good idea, we might just do that.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2016)

We're out later, going to see this. http://albanytheatre.co.uk/crescendo-presents-west-end-of-broadway


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> We're out later, going to see this. http://albanytheatre.co.uk/crescendo-presents-west-end-of-broadway


Sounds like fun.


----------



## lutonloony (26 Nov 2016)

Not sure that what seems to be the coldest day of the year, was a good time to go back to the wood with my haircut


----------



## midlife (26 Nov 2016)

Our dog had a haircut today 

Shaun


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2016)

I pave been to slimbridge and had a nice anfternoon taking photos.... then I noticed an error message (No Card) 
I just had to make do with my phone camera!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> Oh dear, hope you haven't missed anything important.


Lunch. It is the mundane news thread


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2016)

midlife said:


> I have just eaten some persimmon fruit.......for the first and last time!
> 
> Shaun


Don't they build houses?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> I pave been to slimbridge and had a nice anfternoon taking photos.... then I noticed an error message (No Card)
> I just had to make do with my phone camera!
> 
> View attachment 152627
> View attachment 152628


It's annoying isn't it.


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2016)

Time for beer and comedy and more beer and quavers and more beer.


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2016)

Illaveago said:


> It's annoying isn't it.


We have taken membership this year so we can go back but the light was so nice today...


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Time for beer and comedy and more beer and quavers and more beer.


Time for bed


----------



## TVC (27 Nov 2016)

#Potsyporn.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Nov 2016)

I may have had a kebab and spilled some down my front.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2016)

I made Hovezi Gulas (Goulash) this afternoon. I think I ate about a quart of it for supper, as Mrs. GA doesn't enjoy Bavarian and Czech food that much. I think she got a bad opinion of it from my Pa, wonderful, generous parent, fine raconteur, absolutely dismal at cooking.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2016)

I have finally disposed of the mouse Henry has been playing with for the last hour.

He is sulking.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2016)

Morning, it is a bit dark outside at the moment. Gwen is having a stroke and a purrr. I wasn't sure if it had one or two r' s so I put 3 to be on the safe side.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Nov 2016)

I get released in an hour, something to do with good behaviour.....

The fools....


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Nov 2016)

I know you are wondering so I will confirm that after Saturday steak night, Sunday morning this morning was once again kedgeree for breakfast. Not the finest example but then again this weeks night crew "chef" is not the finest example.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2016)

Oh dear! I've been sorting through the Bayko bricks ( a paws pause, Gwen decided she desperately needed a chin rub.) and think I may have become a property developer.


----------



## mybike (27 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I'm glad to say no-one has streaked when we sail. Fortunately space is somewhat limited on a yacht.



Depends on the yacht, surely.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2016)

mybike said:


> Depends on the yacht, surely.


I guess a multi million gin palace may be different.


----------



## mybike (27 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I guess a multi million gin palace may be different.



Surely you'd have nothing less.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2016)

mybike said:


> Surely you'd have nothing less.


I prefer a yacht with sails 'n' stuff.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I prefer a yacht with sails 'n' stuff.


Posh ain't she ?


----------



## TVC (27 Nov 2016)

Morning. Surprisingly I don't have a headache. I may have kebab breath though. Just thought you might like to know.


----------



## TVC (27 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Posh she ain't ?


FTFY


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> FTFY


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Posh ain't she ?


Nah.


----------



## alicat (27 Nov 2016)

I am putting off deciding whether to get up and do something or not. I think I may have an issue with procrastination....


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2016)

I had no choice but to get up at 6am, the bosses here do not like you having a Sunday lie in 

Still, it does mean I get a cheap Sunday brekkie and don't even have to do the washing up afterwards


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2016)

Good morning from Coventry, I'm sat in front of the fire posting on CC having just had breakfast. My Good Lady hasn't stirred just yet. We had an excellent night out last night.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Nov 2016)

User said:


> @Lullabelle - does he?



It is hard to tell over the whiff of mine


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Nov 2016)

Feel like absolute c**p today, chesty cough, runny nose, I am fed up with this now


----------



## TVC (27 Nov 2016)

In an attempt to undo the damage from last night's beer and kebab I have had fruit for breakfast. Now off to shot blast my teeth and jet wash my mouth to remove the remains of yesterday.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2016)

Cup of tea and ginger nuts for dunking


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> GWS



Thank you


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> In an attempt to undo the damage from last night's beer and kebab I have had fruit for breakfast. Now off to shot blast my teeth and jet wash my mouth to remove the remains of yesterday.


You'll just need to have them more often to toughen your system up like mine


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I prefer a yacht with sails 'n' stuff.


The nautical term for it, I suppose.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2016)

Lovely walk through the cyclopark today.

Far too many people doing healthy stuff on bikes. Mad the lot of them.


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2016)

We've been up at the allotment digging up this year's crop of Yacon.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> We've been up at the allotment digging up this year's crop of Yacon.
> View attachment 152688


What's Yacon?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2016)

I have had a nap. I don't want to get up but fear if I don't I may not sleep tonight.


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> What's Yacon?


I assumed she'd mistyped bacon


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> What's Yacon?


Like Jicama, a tuber, but more closely related to the Daisy, than, as in the case of Jicama, a bean. Kind of the same idea as a Jerusalem Artichoke.


----------



## TVC (27 Nov 2016)

We have steak for tea. Yep, chips on a Sunday, how common are we?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I assumed she'd mistyped bacon


This may answer some questions about bacon.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCvySElGdyU


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Nov 2016)

Neville is fascinated by Planet Earth 2


----------



## TVC (27 Nov 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Neville is fascinated by Planet Earth 2
> 
> View attachment 152702


Glad we're not the only ones who tuck the curtains behind the radiator


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Nov 2016)

There was a Maserati in the carpark at work this morning.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Neville is fascinated by Planet Earth 2
> 
> View attachment 152702


Snap my eldest cat was fascinated with it.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Where is Neville's knotted handkerchief?


 I do have a pic of my late lamented hound Barney wearing one but not on this phone


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Glad we're not the only ones who tuck the curtains behind the radiator


Fo sho, why send the heat outside.


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> What's Yacon?


A tuber like thing that you can make a sugar syrup from that is supposed to be hard for you to digest. We used it like maple syrup. Last year was the first year of growing them.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2016)

The new BBC4 Saturday night Scandi drama is good.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2016)

User said:


> We used to have a cat who loved watching the telly, if it was a wildlife program or snooker on.


When we had the TV lower down Bramble used to love watching football. Particularly Liverpool for some reason 
She would look around the side to see where players had gone if they ran off screen.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2016)

Ivan's chair is slumping dangerously


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Ivan's chair is slumping dangerously
> View attachment 152764


 that cat is so very kissable.


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2016)

Looks like our plants are doing well at the moment, our Spider plant has small white flowers on it and our Christmas Cacti has fat buds on it.


----------



## Katherine (27 Nov 2016)

I didn't have a lie in this weekend ( due to 2 bike rides , how sneaky!) so I'm already looking forward to next Saturday lol!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Where is Neville's knotted handkerchief?





shouldbeinbed said:


> I do have a pic of my late lamented hound Barney wearing one but not on this phone


----------



## midlife (27 Nov 2016)

Just got AENDE out of the letters on 9 out of 10 cats do countdown)

Shaun


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2016)

I used my 35p off voucher for bananas at Morrisons today.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Nov 2016)

I was woken up by a paw this morning.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE 4574750, member: 21629"]I think I was given insomnia tablets instead of sleeping ones. Still awake. [/QUOTE]
Best time of the day


----------



## summerdays (28 Nov 2016)

I'm awake too but at least I slept till 5! Contemplating making myself coffee in bed.
Edit: obviously I need to get out of bed to make it.... coffee maker still asleep!

Is it frosty out.... ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Nov 2016)

Not here but then we rarely have frost on the beach.

It's a little windy which is bringing the temperature down.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Nov 2016)

How about a mug of hot milk?


----------



## summerdays (28 Nov 2016)

I just give up and browse the Internet, the more irritated you get by not going to sleep, the more awake and unable to fall asleep you become. Or doing sudoku which makes my mind forget I'm trying to go to sleep without making it too alert.


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2016)

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> It seems to quite dark out there


Who said that?


----------



## potsy (28 Nov 2016)

Katherine said:


> I didn't have a lie in this weekend ( due to 2 bike rides , how sneaky!) so I'm already looking forward to next Saturday lol!


I'm having 5 lie in's on the trot from tomorrow 

Cold tonight apparently, I won't miss scraping the car in the morning


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'm awake too but at least I slept till 5! Contemplating making myself coffee in bed.
> Edit: obviously I need to get out of bed to make it.... coffee maker still asleep!
> 
> Is it frosty out.... ?


It is clear of frost with a slight breeze and light cloud here, a bit chilly.


----------



## TVC (28 Nov 2016)

Morning, today white van man is off to Twyford. A cheeky visit to Oxford Services is in order.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I am going to see my manager, who works in Staines and is an early hours person. Because I had to take the cat to the vet on Saturday, I didn't go to work, so I have to go to my office first to collect my tablet.
> These first thing commuters are all either asleep or grumpy looking.


Do they administer drugs if you don't go into work ? A bit harsh isn't it.


----------



## mybike (28 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I prefer a yacht with sails 'n' stuff.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2016)

mybike said:


>


It's handy having all that space to dry your washing.


----------



## summerdays (28 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I'm having 5 lie in's on the trot from tomorrow
> 
> Cold tonight apparently, I won't miss scraping the car in the morning


Just think of all the crunching through the crispy grass you can do on my lovely blue bike


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2016)

No work today. Emailed my boss and booked the day off. My whole back is playing up. Too much time stood up at my sister's wedding. Only had two small glasses of wine as I pinched my mum's naproxen to keep going.

Tried the spa pool at the hotel to ease the back but it's sore today. Staying in bed with pain killers. This time last year I was on oxygen worrying the nurses as my stats had dropped to 70..


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2016)

GWS fossyant


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2016)

I hope the pain eases soon fossyant. GWS.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2016)

Hope all is better soon, GWS @fossyant !


----------



## Katherine (28 Nov 2016)

fossyant said:


> No work today. Emailed my boss and booked the day off. My whole back is playing up. Too much time stood up at my sister's wedding. Only had two small glasses of wine as I pinched my mum's naproxen to keep going.
> 
> Tried the spa pool at the hotel to ease the back but it's sore today. Staying in bed with pain killers. This time last year I was on oxygen worrying the nurses as my stats had dropped to 70..


Hope you feel more comfortable soon.


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2016)

User said:


> If you are really bad, it is suppositories.


I suppose that might be true.


----------



## potsy (28 Nov 2016)

Oh no someone has just brought cakes in, I suppose I best have one to be sociable


----------



## Asa Post (28 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Oh no someone has just brought cakes in, I suppose I best have one to be sociable ]


You could be unsociable and have more than one


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Nov 2016)

Had a coughing fit this morning and the IT guy said, 'blimey-you sound like you are dying over there' yeah, cheers for that


----------



## TVC (28 Nov 2016)

Sat in a lay-by on the A4 eating a sandwich. Mundane enough?


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2016)

More mundaneness, I've just eaten a sardine batch and I'm now eating an apple.


----------



## TVC (28 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sat in a lay-by on the A4 eating a sandwich. Mundane enough?


Roast beef and blue cheese, mundane for me. Now at Cherwell services for a short break


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2016)

In an otherwise clear blue sky there appears to be an abandonned new-born fluffy baby cloudette. Much as I would like to see it reunited with its mother, I quite like all the bright blue surrounding it.


----------



## potsy (28 Nov 2016)

Asa Post said:


> You could be unsociable and have more than one


Someone else had just brought pork pies in to share round, I quite like my job


----------



## i hate hills (28 Nov 2016)

Being a grandad , today i bought myself a new grandads bunnet ( hat ) . I find that its my duty as grandad to up my collection now and then . Grandson has to to there to give approval of course.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Nov 2016)

Speicher said:


> In an otherwise clear blue sky there appears to be an abandonned new-born fluffy baby cloudette. Much as I would like to see it reunited with its mother, I quite like all the bright blue surrounding it.


Hello Mr Blue Sky!


----------



## lutonloony (29 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> More mundaneness, I've just eaten a sardine batch and I'm now eating an apple.


Is batch some foreign term?


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Nov 2016)

Today is very hard already. Despite an early night my body and mind really do not want to wake up and greet the day. 

Their protests are deafening.


----------



## summerdays (29 Nov 2016)

I'm expecting a hard frost out there, cars were already looking white at 10 last night.... take care on the bike this morning....


----------



## mybike (29 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> Is batch some foreign term?



Yes.


----------



## lutonloony (29 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R is out walking and just sent this:
> 
> View attachment 152886
> View attachment 152887


no sun here yet (nice piccies)


----------



## lutonloony (29 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'm expecting a hard frost out there, cars were already looking white at 10 last night.... take care on the bike this morning....


none of that nasty white stuff here


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Mrs R is out walking and just sent this:
> 
> View attachment 152886
> View attachment 152887


Beautiful.


----------



## Katherine (29 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> More mundaneness, I've just eaten a sardine batch and I'm now eating an apple.





lutonloony said:


> Is batch some foreign term?


Barmcake, barm, bap, bread roll, bun, cob..... etc!!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2016)

A frosty morning here.
I slept most of yesterday afternoon, and I slept through the night, now I'm awake I feel like going back to bed again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2016)

i hate hills said:


> Being a grandad , today i bought myself a new grandads bunnet ( hat ) . I find that its my duty as grandad to up my collection now and then . Grandson has to to there to give approval of course.


I've acquired 3 woolly hats this November. I'll be trying out my LiDL fleece-lined one at the school gates today.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Nov 2016)

30km in -4 degrees. Boiling.

Cold weather gear well sorted.


----------



## Smithbat (29 Nov 2016)

So cold this morning! I left Maude at home and came in the car today. I will be walking at lunch to make up for it as it is beautiful out there!


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> Is batch some foreign term?



Batches

https://groceries.morrisons.com/web...bread+rolls&parentContainer=SEARCHbread+rolls


----------



## Haitch (29 Nov 2016)

My son came home from college at the weekend. On Friday night he sat up playing games and drinking with friends until four in the morning. On Saturday night he went to an all-night party and didn't get to bed until eight o'clock on Sunday morning. On Monday morning he got up at half past six to go back to college. I went to bed sober at half ten on Sunday evening and overslept in the morning, getting to work an hour late!


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2016)

Very cold out there, just been out in the garden filling up the bird feeders, I only have my pj's on


----------



## Smithbat (29 Nov 2016)

Alan H said:


> My son came home from college at the weekend. On Friday night he sat up playing games and drinking with friends until four in the morning. On Saturday night he went to an all-night party and didn't get to bed until eight o'clock on Sunday morning. On Monday morning he got up at half past six to go back to college. I went to bed sober at half ten on Sunday evening and overslept in the morning, getting to work an hour late!


I remember when I was in my late teens and early twenties, I could go out all weekend like that, get in on a Sunday about 3am, grab a couple of hours sleep and then be at my desk by 8.30 on Monday to start work. If I tried that these days I think I would actually die, it takes me at least an hour for my face to fall into place in the morning, let alone anything else!


----------



## Haitch (29 Nov 2016)

Are there no upsides to sobriety and responsible living?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2016)

When I sold radio ads, sometimes the party and work would become inextricably intertwined.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Nov 2016)

I bought a pack of Co-Op Butchers' Choice sausages reduced from £1.59 to 99p this morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2016)

Alan H said:


> Are there no upsides to sobriety and responsible living?


Yes, it doesn't aggravate my gout, I save money, and can back up those less responsible.


----------



## TVC (29 Nov 2016)

Alan H said:


> Are there no upsides to sobriety and responsible living?


I don't know, ask @potsy


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2016)

@potsy is responsible-for subsidizing the kebab van!


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I don't know, ask @potsy


Youthful good looks and a seemingly never-ending energy supply are the two benefits I've noticed the most


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Youthful good looks and a seemingly never-ending energy supply are the two benefits I've noticed the most


Whisky isn't called water of life in Gaelic for nothing...


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2016)

I have been clothes shopping, I may now own another daft hat


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> We need to see photos (on FF's hat thread), please.


Not on your Nelly 

You can have a picture of my mate Rob though, he was in good form earlier.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Nov 2016)

Building Site/Crane News

The second level is now done and up they go





One the second block. The underground car park is now covered and walled.





The crane bits are going up





Way up there (there's a couple of chaps at top)


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2016)

I am eating Goats cheese and chilli jam flavoured crisps, what happened to good old cheese & onion or ready salted?


----------



## TVC (29 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I am eating Goats cheese and chilli jam flavoured crisps, what happened to good old cheese & onion or ready salted?


Ponce.


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Ponce.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Building Site/Crane News
> 
> The second level is now done and up they go
> View attachment 152905
> ...


My Cousin was a tower crane 'driver' he reckoned the worst part of the job was the daily inspection of the pulleys at the end of the boom, this involved walking to the far end of it to check them. 

Other than that he wasn't too happy about having to wee into a plastic bottle if you needed one either. (he'd be up there for 8-10hrs)

He's much happier now that he's the Site Agent (the boss) not to mention being a lot richer.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Nov 2016)

User said:


> A few years ago I was looking out of the window of a tower block about 8-10 floors up. A crane driver on a site next door got out of the cab and took a piss over the railings. I felt that a bit out of order at the time.


At least you weren't underneath him.


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> I have been clothes shopping, I may now own another daft hat



Another daft hat? I am sure it will suit you admirably!


----------



## Smithbat (29 Nov 2016)

I have to venture into the Big Smoke Thursday for a VAT update. This involves me getting a train at some ungodly hour of the morning. I am not particularly enamoured with this idea....


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I have to venture into the Big Smoke Thursday for a VAT update. This involves me getting a train at some ungodly hour of the morning. I am not particularly enamoured with this idea....


I too am going into the big City on Thursday, I have to rough it with the great unwashed on the tram, and then I'll be forced to drink beer and eat burgers at the Christmas Markets, it's a tough life


----------



## TVC (29 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> No 1 son's girlfriend had to shoot this 2m long Mozambique spitting cobra, this morning. I'm glad I'm not in Botswana
> 
> View attachment 152924


I think she needs glasses, it's a rake.


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2016)

Reg is suspiciously quiet, do you think he's still trying to work out how to unfold his toy bike?


----------



## TVC (29 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Reg is suspiciously quiet, do you think he's still trying to work out how to unfold his toy bike?


He's been to Mancland, things like that take time to get over.


----------



## i hate hills (29 Nov 2016)

Today was a great day for cycling. I chose to go golfing . Played really badly , couldnt putt , couldnt drive , really really bad. Today was a great day for cycling.


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> He's been to Mancland, things like that take time to get over.


It can't be that bad, you're up here every other week


----------



## TVC (29 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> It can't be that bad, you're up here every other week


Yes, but I work for a living, I'm tough, not like those softies who read books and write documents all day.


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2016)

Today I spent £94 on a scarf


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm sure it was worth it.


I will model it together with my new hat


----------



## TVC (29 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Today I spent £94 on a scarf


That Man Utd merchandise really is a rip off isn't it.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2016)

Why can't they keep things simple and put knobs on? I've just had my cake and Sidney pie sitting in the oven whilst the grill has been cooking nothing for 1/2 an hour.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Nov 2016)

TVC asked for a box of maltesers, wonder if a 360g box is big enough


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> He needs feeding up, Lu. He was looking a bit thin last time I saw him.


That was before he went on the kebab diet


----------



## TVC (29 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> He needs feeding up, Lu. He was looking a bit thin last time I saw him.


*glares*


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Nov 2016)

The windows have come! The windows of come!

Only 10 working days late...

All the way from Germany...

Tomorrow we find out if they fit...

Fingers crossed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2016)

First trials of my new woolly hat proved a success today. Tomorrow I may get a chance to conduct on-bike tests.

The cars were already frosting up by 4:30 this afternoon. But it was mercifully wind free.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The windows have come! The windows of come!
> 
> Only 10 working days late...
> 
> ...


And if they don't?


----------



## Oxo (29 Nov 2016)

The building I worked in one time was refurbished and the new windows came from Poland. The fitters, local guys, fitted them upside down. They view was just the same but opening them was problematic.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> And if they don't?


GG has the fit, I'd guess.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Nov 2016)

classic33 said:


> And if they don't?


We, like many a home owner on Grand Designs, will not have a watertight house for Xtmas*, and will have to start over. At least we don't have to pay for them until they are fitted.

*Xtmas Chez Grumpy will have to be cancelled, re-located or otherwise re-worked.


----------



## Katherine (29 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> More mundaneness, I've just eaten a sardine batch and I'm now eating an apple.





User said:


> It is also a seaside home...



How can you eat a sardine seaside home?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> GG has the fit, I'd guess.


I remain sanguine, albeit the building works are nearly five months late come Friday, somewhat* over budget, and living with a two ring baby belling on top of the washing machine, which is in what used to be the dining room, in what passes for a kitchen, has become tedious.

*this is a euphemism but percentage wise the cost over run is tiny compared with the time over run.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I remain sanguine, albeit the building works are nearly five months late come Friday, somewhat* over budget, and living with a two ring baby belling on top of the washing machine, which is in what used to be the dining room, in what passes for a kitchen, has become tedious.
> 
> *this is a euphemism but percentage wise the cost over run is tiny compared with the time over run.


Not so much a euphemism, more of a little white litotes.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Nov 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Not so much a euphemism, more of a little white litotes.


Still well within my contingency. Well over tlh's thobut.

But tlh's budget was somewhat* unrealistic.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2016)

I'm sat here with a plate full of hot crumpets, and a cup of . Plus the avon lady has called round.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Nov 2016)

Started watching Rillington Place, slow, dark and dreary, have given up. I like Tim Roth but this isn't something I could continue to watch.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2016)

User said:


> That new lippy really suits you, Dave...



Ssshhh, don't tip my Good Lady off, she thinks its for her.


----------



## lutonloony (29 Nov 2016)

Having questioned batch as a foodstuff, this appeared on a well known social media site, as if by magic


----------



## slowmotion (29 Nov 2016)

Has anybody managed to open the recently re-packaged KP Dry Roasted Peanuts without a large bladed instrument? If so, you are Captain Hurricane or Rambo, and ICMFP.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Has anybody managed to open the recently re-packaged KP Dry Roasted Peanuts without a large bladed instrument? If so, you are Captain Hurricane or Rambo, and ICMFP.


TBH I'd noticed that too, the ones that say "reclose pack".

Not when I've been at em with the scissors they ain't.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> TBH I'd noticed that too, the ones that say "reclose pack".
> 
> Not when I've been at em with the scissors they ain't.


They'll probably start selling them in that extra tough bubble plastic that expensive multi-blade razors come in. Nothing less than a thermonuclear device is needed to release them.


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2016)

Apparently it's -5 outside.... I want to stay cuddled in my bed but I guess it's time to get up and put on about 40 layers!


----------



## GM (30 Nov 2016)

It certainly is cold outside. Jolene lasted about 20 seconds after I let her out before she came flying back in looking frostbitten.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Nov 2016)

Oil @potsy take back this Novern weaver. 

It's frosty, that's damn well unheard of on the beach


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Nov 2016)

It was 1 all last night in the great mouse hunt.

Henry bought in one to play with which didn't make it but is now swimming the channel.

I woke up to find one hiding under the phone table by the front door and managed to usher it outside and unseen by the Ginger Ninja.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Has anybody managed to open the recently re-packaged KP Dry Roasted Peanuts without a large bladed instrument? If so, you are Captain Hurricane or Rambo, and ICMFP.


I've found a lot of packaging has become more difficult to open as well.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2016)

Morning. I think I'll go outside and feed the brrrrirds, it's a bit frosty out there.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2016)

Ooooh! It's a bit clod out there, the car temperthingymeter says it is -5C .


----------



## Smithbat (30 Nov 2016)

-6 on my journey to work this morning! I am so glad I put the fleece on my windscreen. No scraping for me!


----------



## potsy (30 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oil @potsy take back this Novern weaver.
> 
> It's frosty, that's damn well unheard of on the beach


Quite mild here, just been out in the garden


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2016)

Apologies for not being around for several days.
I've been cleaning the powder dispensing tray thingie on the washing machine.

Heck of a job!!


----------



## potsy (30 Nov 2016)

Can I get anyone a brew while I'm making one, @User14044 @Hill Wimp @hopless500? 1

_Mod edit to remove naughty image_


----------



## lutonloony (30 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> -6 on my journey to work this morning! I am so glad I put the fleece on my windscreen. No scraping for me!


there was no scraping for me this morning either, oh wait a minute, that's because my bike has no windscreen!!


----------



## hopless500 (30 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Can I get anyone a brew while I'm making one, @User14044 @Hill Wimp @hopless500? 1
> 
> _Mod edit to remove naughty image_


----------



## hopless500 (30 Nov 2016)

lutonloony said:


> there was no scraping for me this morning either, oh wait a minute, that's because my bike has no windscreen!!


No scraping for me either. That'll be the garage effect


----------



## hopless500 (30 Nov 2016)

Well, it may have been down to -3°C this morning, but I'm still in my sandals


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2016)

-1 here, after a dog walk. Tea is now in progress. to start.


----------



## potsy (30 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


>


----------



## potsy (30 Nov 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Well, it may have been down to -3°C this morning, but I'm still in my sandals


Yes but you have hairier feet than a yeti so won't feel the cold


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2016)

I've a new bike saddle on order from Amazon. It's white, to replace the white original equipment on my Trek.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Yes but you have hairier feet than a yeti so won't feel the cold


----------



## hopless500 (30 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Yes but you have hairier feet than a yeti so won't feel the cold


*joins the queue waiting to slap Potsy*


----------



## raleighnut (30 Nov 2016)

potsy said:


> Yes but you have hairier feet than a yeti so won't feel the cold


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Nov 2016)

I'm not having much luck with window cleaners. The first one was good at saying he'd clean my windows, but seldom actually cleaned them. The most recent is turning out the same way... if you're not going to clean my windows, just fecking say so!


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Nov 2016)

User said:


> Is he perchance getting over a hip fracture?


he will be after the next time i see him... "Oh sorry, didn't see that ladder there, I just walked in to it!"


----------



## slowmotion (30 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I went to an antique fair with my neighbour yesterday. I got some nice ruby earrings for one of my sisters, a lovely little enamel picture of the Madonna and this:
> 
> View attachment 152975
> 
> ...


There's an exhibition at The Tate next year that may be of interest.
http://www.tate.org.uk/whats-on/tat...-british-art?gclid=CMDZ_4Dc0NACFRYTGwodp5cIXw


----------



## Haitch (30 Nov 2016)

There's another good one on at the moment.

How much money does this guy have to buy so much stuff?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2H4sAQocCM


----------



## Smithbat (30 Nov 2016)

I have a spot the size of a belisha beacon on my chin. Really! I am 41! Should I not be done with spots by now.....


----------



## Oxo (30 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I have a spot the size of a belisha beacon on my chin. Really! I am 41! Should I not be done with spots by now.....



There is no upper age limit for spots. I am slightly older than 41 and frequently find myself in a 'spot' of bother with the good lady indoors.


----------



## Smithbat (30 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE 4578501, member: 21629"]Congrats. My mother is 55 and I had to clean a massive spot she's had right in the middle between her eyebrows. You're not alone. [/QUOTE]
55! Oh blimey, this is getting silly now.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I have a spot the size of a belisha beacon on my chin. Really! I am 41! Should I not be done with spots by now.....



It's something they don't tell you, the teenage spots arrive when the hormone levels start rising then fade away, then return when the hormone levels start to drop later in life.


----------



## tyred (30 Nov 2016)

Saw a nice '80s Raleigh road bike dumped in the river. Paintwork looked good 

Sadly I can't access it without risk of drowning. Perhaps time to get my fishing rod out...


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2016)

Crane News

All done


----------



## Oxo (30 Nov 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Crane News
> 
> All done
> View attachment 153021



Things are looking up.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (30 Nov 2016)

We're a forum of imbibers


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Nov 2016)

Where is all this s*ot coming from


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Nov 2016)

dave r said:


> It's something they don't tell you, the teenage spots arrive when the hormone levels start rising then fade away, then return when the hormone levels start to drop later in life.



Something to look forward to then


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Nov 2016)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Nov 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 153036


He's been put together the wrong way!


----------



## TVC (30 Nov 2016)

User said:


> He's been reading my copy of Tom of Finland's Men...


Reading, or looking at the pictures?


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2016)

I had a ride out to Leamington Spa on the bus this afternoon, it took ages, I'm looking forward to next week, the doctors ban finishes and I will be able to use the car again.


----------



## TVC (30 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I got if for the articles.... honest!


Never heard them called that before.


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2016)

Mr Summerdays seems to have bought himself a new toy.... an Echo dot.... it seems to understand the line Go to sleep! Buzz off!

I'm now feeling spied upon in my own house! And I will have to be careful what I say... it also wouldn't play Phil Collins Against All Odds (I was hoping to annoy Mr Summerdays) but I'd have to sign up to some unlimited music!


----------



## TVC (30 Nov 2016)

summerdays said:


> Mr Summerdays seems to have bought himself a new toy.... an Echo dot.... it seems to understand the line Go to sleep! Buzz off!
> 
> I'm now feeling spied upon in my own house! And I will have to be careful what I say... it also wouldn't play Phil Collins Against All Odds (I was hoping to annoy Mr Summerdays) but I'd have to sign up to some unlimited music!


It appears to have taste then


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2016)

Echo and me don't think the same way.... it's just told me that it will take 10 hours to commute to work tomorrow morning! I may have to skive, I don't think i could face a commute that long


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2016)

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/167899892332866415/


----------



## raleighnut (30 Nov 2016)

User said:


> I have a frame (as I have a T bag). I want something that can double as a briefcase/satchel.


Why not just wear the briefs.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 153036


I get to cuddle him in a few hours


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2016)

I come on here expecting some to have reported what it's like outside.... and there is not a post about how dark/cold/frosty/stars etc what am I meant to do.... I can tell it's dark so that's my input!

Actually it was very very very very very cold yesterday and nobody told me


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2016)

User said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn, how goes it down under?




Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry. Good call that Adrian, she's been a bit quiet lately.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2016)

Memo to self: fix radiator in man cave. Brrr.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2016)

@summerdays- it was dark earlier at 3am but it's light now 
Can't vouch for coldness as I've not been outside yet.


----------



## TVC (1 Dec 2016)

I am in bed, and here I will remain.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I come on here expecting some to have reported what it's like outside.... and there is not a post about how dark/cold/frosty/stars etc what am I meant to do.... I can tell it's dark so that's my input!
> 
> Actually it was very very very very very cold yesterday and nobody told me


Sorry I'm on holiday. I have a visitor from the Far East to prepare for.

If it helps Henry was very laid back about everything this morning at 4.30


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Dec 2016)

User said:


> You get a
> frame and a
> bag and spend the change on gin


^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Do I buy a Brompton Game Bag (Peat Green) or a Hill & Ellis Oscar?


I can see you with both but my preference would be the Game Bag.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I can see you with both but my preference would be the Game Bag.


You're right, after all he's always game....


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2016)

I've just walked back from the doctors and I can confirm its  out there.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2016)

Looks like I won't get the Whippet out until lunchtime.... when the pub will be open.....


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I come on here expecting some to have reported what it's like outside.... and there is not a post about how dark/cold/frosty/stars etc what am I meant to do.... I can tell it's dark so that's my input!
> 
> Actually it was very very very very very cold yesterday and nobody told me


It was -6 C and dark here earlier but it is now sunny with pretty frost everywhere.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> It was -6 C and dark here earlier but it is now sunny with pretty frost everywhere.


Our frost is dirty.... I think they call it a whore frost though I might be wrong.....


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am in bed, and here I will remain.


 

I am supposed to be getting ready for a trip into Mancland, am really not that motivated for it tbh.

I think it will be a brief visit, show my face and head back on the tram, mixing with the great unwashed is not for me


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Dec 2016)

I've got one slice of bread left.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am in bed, and here I will remain.






I am sorting out the list, I assume you want wine again this year?


----------



## TVC (1 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> I am sorting out the list, I assume you want wine again this year?


Yes please. I am up now, just.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yes please. I am up now, just.




Easy does it


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yes please. I am up now, just.


This IS the public area puhleese.....


----------



## TVC (1 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> If anyone wants to know, I'm up too.


But it is almost nap time.


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2016)

Great start, some idiot has driven their car onto the tram track, change of travel plans needed


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> But it is almost nap time.





User14044mountain said:


> Yes, true.



Gents, I am on the night shift for a week. I had 1 hour dozing before my first night last night and have managed all of 2 hours before waking today. This is not good enough. Please desist this talk.


----------



## TVC (1 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Great start, some idiot has driven their car onto the tram track, change of travel plans needed
> 
> View attachment 153096


I thought you had a Trabant?


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2016)

We're on our way back from shopping, we've been up since seven.


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2016)

User said:


> It's very cold - but not as very cold as yesterday.


It was f****** cold here.... I ended putting on my Down jacket that I had in my pannier to wear later. I'm commuting a new route and I just don't know where the icy patches lurk so I take it very slow so get really cold!


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Great start, some idiot has driven their car onto the tram track, change of travel plans needed
> 
> View attachment 153096


You do know you aren't meant to park there.... no matter what the emergency is...l (even a near by kebab doesn't count)


----------



## Smithbat (1 Dec 2016)

I am back from that there London.


----------



## Smithbat (1 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Great start, some idiot has driven their car onto the tram track, change of travel plans needed
> 
> View attachment 153096


How on earth?


----------



## Oxo (1 Dec 2016)

I find most of the posts on this thread underwhelming. In fact many of them are simply mundane. Does this make it the only thread on the site to stay on topic?


----------



## Smithbat (1 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> I find most of the posts on this thread underwhelming. In fact many of them are simply mundane. Does this make it the only thread on the site to stay on topic?


Damn right and we are proud of it!


----------



## Oxo (1 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Damn right and we are proud of it!



It takes a very exceptional person to be proud of being mundane.


----------



## Smithbat (1 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> It takes a very exceptional person to be proud of being mundane.


Absolutely nothing wrong with mundane mediocrity, it is what I strive for.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with mundane mediocrity, it is what I strive for.


Don't take too big a strive in those scout leader trousers unltil you've worn them a few times.

They don't repair to well either these newer ones.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2016)

In the LiDL queue this morning the couple in front had 5 panini grills and 6 electric kettles. They'll either be on ebay by now or they're going to have to buy industrial quantities of Christmas wrapping paper.


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> In the LiDL queue this morning the couple in front had 5 panini grills and 6 electric kettles. They'll either be on ebay by now or they're going to have to buy industrial quantities of Christmas wrapping paper.



Either that or they've got a small electrical shop.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2016)

I am now finished for the week, I have struggled on all week but have had enough, I feel like s**t, streaming nose, chesty cough and so tired, they won't miss me for 5 hours.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2016)

Shop floor tree is up, won't be long now before the office and reception trees are up. My boss isn't back now until Tuesday so there is some respite.


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2016)

Big city trip done, tram ride home now


----------



## TVC (1 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Big city trip done, tram ride home now


Did you nick anything nice?


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Did you nick anything nice?


No, security was tight, I did manage to get home without any further tram incidents though which is always a bonus.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Dec 2016)

The visitor from the East is fed and watered.

I'll keep watering her to see if she grows


----------



## TVC (1 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> The visitor from the East is fed and watered.
> 
> I'll keep watering her to see if she grows


So long as you don't feed her after midnight.


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Oh goodness that all sounds a bit cryptic.....is she as short as Potsy?


She makes me look like a giant


----------



## Speicher (1 Dec 2016)

I ventured briefly into SC &P. 

I now need a cup of tea and a sit down so that my blood pressure can return to normal.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Dec 2016)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4580438, member: 21629"]Have we got a thread "Show us your cat" ?

_(for those who already started think something rude about the other word for a cat) - _[/QUOTE]
I think Henry is the thread pet.


----------



## TVC (1 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 153126


Auntie has arrived then.


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy can be soooooooo rude.


Only to you


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 153126



Mummy and Aunty's boy


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> I am now finished for the week, I have struggled on all week but have had enough, I feel like s**t, streaming nose, chesty cough and so tired, they won't miss me for 5 hours.


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 153126


I thought I recognised that "Barnet!!"
Greetings, hops!


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Dec 2016)

I have spent the day in London visiting the Museum of Childhood and the Geffrye Museum of the Home.
Well worth a visit.


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2016)

HertzvanRental said:


> I thought I recognised that "Barnet!!"
> Greetings, hops!


TVC told me she goes to the same hairdresser as Donald Trump


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> I ventured briefly into SC &P.
> 
> I now need a cup of tea and a sit down so that my blood pressure can return to normal.



You are braver than me


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> She makes me look like a giant


A giant pillock??


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> TVC told me she goes to the same hairdresser as Donald Trump


I'm back in that queue.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2016)

HertzvanRental said:


> I thought I recognised that "Barnet!!"
> Greetings, hops!


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2016)

My Henry


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2016)

Is Sasha getting her cuddles off camera


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Is Sasha getting her cuddles off camera


She is upstairs snuggled up.


----------



## TVC (1 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> She is upstairs snuggled up.


Ah yes, keeping out of the way of the mad chicken lady. Very wise.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Is Sasha getting her cuddles off camera


I had a very nice cuddle with her earlier


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Ah yes, keeping out of the way of the mad chicken lady. Very wise.


Mad chicken lady?


----------



## TVC (1 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Mad chicken lady?


Was it the chicken bit?


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Dec 2016)

No Gin has been consumed as I'm out of tonic.

I know, some host I am.

The Prosecco is going down rather nicely though.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Mad Chicken Lady and Mad Cat/Gin Lady...
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


I'm officially a mad cat woman. I have the t-shirt. Wonder if they do chicken ones?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Dec 2016)

I've just been introduced to WhatsApp 
(apparently how the responsible adults will be keeping in touch with the parents on the youth council trip to Poland in the new year) 

Oh dear God.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I'm officially a mad cat woman. I have the t-shirt. Wonder if they do chicken ones?



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWjeITmDmmo


----------



## hopless500 (2 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWjeITmDmmo


----------



## hopless500 (2 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Good morning - no frost. I might go for a ride this morning.


There may be no frost but I can't see from here.


----------



## lutonloony (2 Dec 2016)

Slight misunderstanding of the weather report. BBC said was going to be 6,in retrospect I think they were talking about later on. As I left home in my one layer of leggings I noticed that the cars seemed to be very white!! Am having to dictate this as I fear my fingers may never regain their use. HAve I mentioned it was cold? very cold,


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Dec 2016)

I have just had a cup of tea brought to me in bed.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> There may be no frost but I can't see from here.


Update - definitely no frost


----------



## Katherine (2 Dec 2016)

Last night I called at a friend from club to have a new chain fitted. He kept finding more things wrong with my bike. 
The bearings in the headset needed greasing, the break cables need replacing, but the worst thing is that I have worn out the middle chain ring which is why it has been jumping.


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

Off to the docs in an hour to find out what is wrong with me.


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2016)

Take care TVC! I hope it's easily fixed....

My fears of black ice seem to have disappeared over night as the temps rose a little. Last night I slipped several times walking so I wasn't looking forward to today.


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Off to the docs in an hour to find out what is wrong with me.


That could be a long visit


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> You should take the Potsy approach. His bikes never wear out.


Is that because I keep them so clean and maintain them so well?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2016)

Dorning my dorrible dold is back it dept dwaking me dup in da dight. I've daken dome dalek dablets, dolds don't dlike dalek!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Off to the docs in an hour to find out what is wrong with me.


I hope it is nothing too serious and you get better soon.


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 153146
> 
> 
> @potsy - I think this really is an egret
> ...


Albino pigeon


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Dec 2016)

Morning all, today I will not be leaving the house.


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

Now at the hospital for x-rays.


----------



## postman (2 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> I am supposed to be getting ready for a trip into Mancland, am really not that motivated for it tbh.
> 
> I think it will be a brief visit, show my face and head back on the tram, mixing with the great unwashed is not for me




I know that feeling.Tonight we are going to an evening Wedding Reception,a workmate of Mrs Postmans,i know sodding nobody.


----------



## postman (2 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> If anyone wants to know, I'm up too.




But what are you up too.You are only allowed one advent choc daily.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Now at the hospital for x-rays.


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Now at the hospital for x-rays.


What are your symptoms?
I'm sure we can diagnose better than the medical experts


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Although anyone who fancies it could have all of the cats' advent calendar treats, because they turned their noses up at them yesterday.


You buy your cat an advent calendar?


----------



## postman (2 Dec 2016)

User said:


> No, my son's girlfriend bought the cats an advent calendar each.





CC members all pause,thinking of a catty remark.


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2016)

User said:


> No, my son's girlfriend bought the cats an advent calendar each.


I did wonder, it sounds more like the sort of thing the female cat owners on here would do


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I couldn't possibly go down this path


I am in enough trouble, one more indiscretion won't matter


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Our frost is dirty.... I think they call it a whore frost though I might be wrong.....


Apparently hoar frost is the white spiky crystalline type.


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2016)

Manchester's new found poncery has hit another low, though a certain ginger cat owning CC'er may be spending more time up here now.. 



> The Bubble Bath - a boozy mix of Portobello Road gin, violet liqueur, lemon and apple juice, finished with popping candy and maraschino liqueur foam, and served in a plastic bathtub


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Last night I called at a friend from club to have a new chain fitted. He kept finding more things wrong with my bike.
> The bearings in the headset needed greasing, the break cables need replacing, but the worst thing is that I have worn out the middle chain ring which is why it has been jumping.


Have you had the chainrings replaced. If they were/ are bolted together it may be possible to flip it around, it would give you a few more miles.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Apparently hoar frost is the white spiky crystalline type.



The trouble with hoar frost is what its hiding.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2016)

I have been on bird/ kitten watch. I locked the cat flap to stop the kitten from going out and chasing the birds, he got bored and took it out on us, climbing up where he shouldn't including my leg with his needle sharp claws. I let him out but kept an eye on him. At the moment we have a couple of wagtails visiting, a Grey Wagtail and either a Pied or White Wagtail which insist on feeding from the ground. My wife has provided plenty of cover for the cats to sneak up on the birds by planting shrubberies, so I was kept busy until the kitten got bored or cold.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> The trouble with hoar frost is what its hiding.


Cars usually!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Unless they have ramps and pins to aid shifting, in which case the downside might exceed the benefit.


Things used to be a lot simpler in the old days.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Cars usually!



Black ice, frozen puddles and wet leaves usually.

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5209695


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Jack has an Advent calendar... nowt wrong with that.


I should have one for Heidi and Max, but we haven't had Chinese food lately, and our take-out is next to the R/C bookstore. I hadn't even heard of a dog/treat/cat /treat advent calendar before this, actually. Ours just had pictures, not candy as I've seen lately.


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Jack has an Advent calendar... nowt wrong with that.


No dear, nothing at all


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Manchester's new found poncery has hit another low, though a certain ginger cat owning CC'er may be spending more time up here now..




I always said Mancs had no taste.


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I always said Mancs had no taste.


I agree, so glad I'm a Stopfordian


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you now calling Reg dear?


I don't know what he charges these days, I imagine he's not cheap though


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Well we were only going to tell family but he's clearly let slip....


Oooh, do I need to buy a new hat?


----------



## Speicher (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oooh, do I need to buy a new hat?



Only if the one you have got is too small.


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oooh, do I need to buy a new hat?


I hate to break it to you but you lost out to Accy as my best man


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Dec 2016)

The window cleaner decided to turn up today.

He cleaned the front windows of my end terraced house, then drove round the back whilst i opened the back gate. After ten minutes i'm thinking "where the feck is he?" and saunter down the back alley. He's cleaning the back windows of the wrong house, in the middle of the terrace. Face palm.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> If anyone wants to know, I'm up too.


Likewise!


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Noooooooooooo, imagine the polls when writing his speech.


I thought he didn't like Poles.


----------



## gbb (2 Dec 2016)

Ooer, just had a clear up in the garden, cut the grass, trimmed the edges, swept the path, it was looking scruffy.
Wife will be pleased. Gardening isn't my thing...looks better now.


----------



## Smithbat (2 Dec 2016)

I can't decide whether to have another coffee or have a tea.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Dec 2016)

Change of plan, we left the house, M&S goodies then home. That is all.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Jack has an Advent calendar... nowt wrong with that.



Merlot does not get a calendar or stocking, struggling to keep her weight steady as it is so no treats.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Noooooooooooo, imagine the polls when writing his speech.


But who will be the father of the 'Bride',


View: https://youtu.be/pFiHVTFmKbo


WARNING - NSFW


----------



## hopless500 (2 Dec 2016)

Normal service is resumed


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Dec 2016)

From Hopless to Hopful!


----------



## hopless500 (2 Dec 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> From Hopless to Hopful!


I also have a pork & crackling sandwich.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I also have a pork & crackling sandwich.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2016)

I just had Buffalo Wings for lunch.You know, if buffalo actually had wings, no umbrella would be enough .


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2016)

I'm cooking pork chop, spuds, carrots, cauliflower, cabbage and peas.


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

We had burgers from Tori & Ben.

So @dave r when does the driving embargo end and you can get out and about again?


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Dec 2016)

That is the second time I have made a pot of tea forgetting to use a teabag


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Normal service is resumed
> View attachment 153165



Where is that then...?


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Where is that then...?


Inside a pub most likely. Hope this helps.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Inside a pub most likely. Hope this helps.



Enourmously, ta.

You didn't get put down today then after the quacks, thats positive.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Inside a pub most likely. Hope this helps.


To elaborate, my favourite pub ...The Bohemian


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Enourmously, ta.
> 
> You didn't get put down today then after the quacks, thats positive.


No, a stay of execution until I get the results of the x-rays and more tests next week.


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> To elaborate, my favourite pub ...The Bohemian


Very well named for you.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (2 Dec 2016)

I've finished all the levels on Mekorama which makes me sad because it's a great game.


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> I've finished all the levels on Mekorama which makes me sad because it's a great game.


See what you've gone and done, I've had to download it.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We had burgers from Tori & Ben.
> 
> So @dave r when does the driving embargo end and you can get out and about again?



Driving ban finishes middle of next week. I'm now allowed to use the turbo but it will be a couple of weeks before I'm back on the bike. I've been posting on this thread starting at post #373. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a...iac-arrest-heart-attack-cancer.164623/page-25


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> Driving ban finishes middle of next week. I'm now allowed to use the turbo but it will be a couple of weeks before I'm back on the bike. I've been posting on this thread starting at post #373. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a...iac-arrest-heart-attack-cancer.164623/page-25


Scary stuff Dave. I'm going to recommend a drive up to Melbourne again, once you are able. Lovely village to wander round and explore the area around the Hall. Good for killing a morning if you are bored.


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Has it been renamed to "The Pisshead' then?


Not at all, how rude. Almost as rude as when you suggested this was a picture of Hills and Hops.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Has it been renamed to "The Pisshead' then?


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

User said:


> The home of `Thomas Cook or another Melbourne?


Melbourne Derbyshire, after which the Melbourne on the other side of the world was named. I though Thomas Cook was Matket Harborough.


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> I've finished all the levels on Mekorama which makes me sad because it's a great game.


What a beautiful little game.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not at all, how rude. Almost as rude as when you suggested this was a picture of Hills and Hops.
> 
> View attachment 153199


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not at all, how rude. Almost as rude as when you suggested this was a picture of Hills and Hops.
> 
> View attachment 153199


Apparently you deserve a damn good slap


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> We've just seen A United Kingdom......I can thoroughly recommend it.


Is that Jason Statham's new film?


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, he drives the presidential car
> 
> .....when they are pursued by zombies


I can see why you are recommending it


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Dec 2016)

We get to meet my eldest niece's boyfriend on Sunday


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Dec 2016)

1 bottle down.


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> How many left to go?


All of them.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> See what you've gone and done, I've had to download it.


Don't cheat by googling the solutions


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> How many left to go?


Actually only one more.


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Actually only one more.


----------



## mybike (2 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> Either that or they've got a small electrical shop.



Just so long as they're not fans, or pans. (purchased with fraudulent plastic)

Jury service is over after 2 weeks 3.5 days!!!


----------



## mybike (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Auntie has arrived then.



Does that make her a blood relation??


----------



## mybike (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not at all, how rude. Almost as rude as when you suggested this was a picture of Hills and Hops.
> 
> View attachment 153199



Which one's which?


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Very well named for you.


@hopless500 
Very nice bit pricey. Good selection in there too.


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Very nice bit pricey. Good selection in there too.


It's in Deal, of course it's pricey. In Potsyland you can get a round of four Boddies for the same price of a small Brlgian craft beer in Kent, and still have change for a kebab. sheeez.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Dec 2016)

True but I know which I'd prefer. It's a good bar.


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> True but I know which I'd prefer. It's a good bar.


Yeahbut..... you know......kebab.......


----------



## hopless500 (2 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> How many left to go?


Not enough


----------



## Speicher (2 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's in Deal, of course it's pricey. In Potsyland you can get a round of four Boddies for the same price of a small Brlgian craft beer in Kent, and still have change for a kebab. sheeez.



Brlgian craft beer is imported from Sweden, IIRC. I thought it tasted too strongly of pine trees.


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Brlgian craft beer is imported from Sweden, IIRC. I thought it tasted too strongly of pine trees.


I don't know, I've never licked a pine tree, I give way to your expertise.


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2016)

Baileys, I'm drinking Baileys, sod the medication.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I also have a pork & crackling sandwich.


It's good to pig out!


----------



## Mireystock (3 Dec 2016)

Off to Brizzol later this morning, to the Christmas market, with the family.


I have already googled the positions of various Brizzol bike shops....


----------



## hopless500 (3 Dec 2016)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> I've finished all the levels on Mekorama which makes me sad because it's a great game.


I am now officially addicted.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Dec 2016)

Lots of purring going on here


----------



## GM (3 Dec 2016)

Another slow start here, after all there's no point rushing!


----------



## postman (3 Dec 2016)

Must say the Wedding evening do was good.I enjoyed myself.I met a lot of Kay's workmates.Only trouble was the music it was so loud i was shouting my conversations and one hearing aid was vibrating.All in all a good night out.


----------



## TVC (3 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Lots of purring going on here
> View attachment 153244


There she is!


----------



## TVC (3 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I am now officially addicted.


I know, it is so well crafted and satisfying to play.


----------



## summerdays (3 Dec 2016)

Quick all followed by coffee and croissants (those ones you get in a tin - not the best but smallest Summerling likes making them), AND the sun is out, my weather report said cloudy today so I may need to decorate the outside tree when it warms up a little.


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2016)

Very early start. Up at 5 to get 140 miles away to the Fire Service College near Moreton in Marsh. Son doing an Admiral Young Drivers event. Motorway driving, high speed dynamics, high speed collision avoidance etc etc. All morning. Then drive home this afternoon. I'll be knackered.

The car is absolutely filthy from the drive, so his next lesson will be washing a car


----------



## TVC (3 Dec 2016)

Someone said last night "Shall we put the tree up"

I unpacked my best Paddington Bear hard stare.


----------



## potsy (3 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Someone said last night "Shall we put the tree up"
> 
> I unpacked my best Paddington Bear hard stare.


I can only assume it was Merlot that asked such a ridiculous question


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2016)

Beep beep..

The M96 eh ?


----------



## TVC (3 Dec 2016)

There was a brass band in Sainsburys playing flippin christmas songs. Now they are in my head. It's just not right.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Someone said last night "Shall we put the tree up"
> 
> I unpacked my best Paddington Bear hard stare.



It was only meant as a joke


----------



## potsy (3 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 153262
> Beep beep..
> 
> The M96 eh ?


Obviously not a real motorway, there's no BMW in the outside lane tailgating


----------



## TVC (3 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Obviously not a real motorway, there's no BMW in the outside lane tailgating


No lane closure and 50 limit either.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Slow start here. A walk is on the agenda but no bike ride. Since I've started the Potsy training plan, I've been able to stick to it 100% #soproudofmyself


Chapeau! to you Sir!


----------



## Haitch (3 Dec 2016)

Had a henburger for breakfast in the Hop & Hen. The Hop was @hopless500-less, the hen was messy.


----------



## TVC (3 Dec 2016)

Time to head off to @dave r land we are going to see Marcus Brigstocke at Warwick Arts Centre.


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Time to head off to @dave r land we are going to see Marcus Brigstocke at Warwick Arts Centre.



I haven't been there for a while, its the other side of the city to where we are, I think the last time we went we saw Scrooge. Have a great night.


----------



## TVC (3 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I haven't been there for a while, its the other side of the city to where we are, I think the last time we went we saw Scrooge. Have a great night.


Thanks, very civilised venue and free parking. I like it. Here, drink in hand waiting to take our seats.


----------



## potsy (3 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Time to head off to @dave r land we are going to see Marcus Brigstocke at Warwick Arts Centre.


Was there nobody else to see?


----------



## TVC (3 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Was there nobody else to see?


Shouldn't you be watching X Factor or something?


----------



## tyred (3 Dec 2016)

I hate the smell of Gunk.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Dec 2016)

I actually managed to upload some music from my PC to my iPhone today!


----------



## hopless500 (3 Dec 2016)

My bag and half my clothes have been scent marked by somecat, probably Sasha as she has now taken to sitting on my bag for the past few hours. I now have stuff drying hopefully ready for tomorrow


----------



## TVC (3 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> My bag and half my clothes have been scent marked by somecat, probably Sasha as she has now taken to sitting on my bag for the past few hours. I now have stuff drying hopefully ready for tomorrow


Sure it wasn't Hills?



In other news, Unexpectedly Lu and I got to see Marcus Brigstocke's cock.

Now in the pub recovering


----------



## hopless500 (3 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Yeuk.


I've smelt worse but it's not so great.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Dec 2016)

When I got home, I realised that the dry roasted peanuts had fallen out of my jacket pocket. I went back and bought another packet, but missed the news at 10pm as a result.

Quite an exciting day really.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2016)

Is anybody awake I can't sleep? I think I'll put this cold on fleabag and see if anybody wants it.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2016)

Gwen has now woken up and is giving me an earful. How do you tell a cat it's not time to get up yet?


----------



## summerdays (4 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Is anybody awake I can't sleep? I think I'll put this cold on fleabag and see if anybody wants it.


I'm awake but I'll skip on the cold if you don't mind.

I'm hoping for a glorious sunny winters day today!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Dec 2016)

It is supposed to be just that. 

Today is the day that Hop and I try to sell our wares at a local Christmas Craft Fair.

The house is currently jammed with boxes of stuff ready to be loaded into the car.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> It is supposed to be just that.
> 
> Today is the day that Hop and I try to sell our wares at a local Christmas Craft Fair.
> 
> ...



Good luck, you've certainly put the work in. One can never have enough felt chooks.

Where are you doing it?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Good luck, you've certainly put the work in. One can never have enough felt chooks.
> 
> Where are you doing it?


Ramsgate.

I'm looking forward to a rest after this.

If the scarves don't sell you may all be getting one for Xmas.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ramsgate.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a rest after this.



I always look forward to a rest. In fact I'll be in bed in an hour.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I always look forward to a rest. In fact I'll be in bed in an hour.


Hope you get more sleep this time. 

No report about Nikki (?) falling asleep in her book.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hope you get more sleep this time.
> 
> No report about Nikki (?) falling asleep in her book.



Cheers, not wanting to jinx it but I've knocked out over 8 hours of Z's for the last two days....

Nikki's on days this week so nothing to report.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2016)

CC scarve, like it, I still want some crocheted shorts.


----------



## Mireystock (4 Dec 2016)

Mireystock said:


> Off to Brizzol later this morning, to the Christmas market, with the family.
> 
> 
> I have already googled the positions of various Brizzol bike shops....



A good day yesterday, very busy in the city, unsurprisingly so close to Christmas.

We got our shopping done, had lunch, and I also had time to get some baggy MTB shorts from, I think, Incycle bike shop which was close to where we parked.

We should go down to Bristol more really, as it's not a bad hop over the bridge from the Vorest.


----------



## Mireystock (4 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Lots of purring going on here
> View attachment 153244




That looks very much like our Poppy, who is currently sat under the base of the Christmas tree !


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> When I got home, I realised that the dry roasted peanuts had fallen out of my jacket pocket. I went back and bought another packet, but missed the news at 10pm as a result.
> 
> Quite an exciting day really.



How on Earth did I miss this post?

Slowmo's life in the fast lane...


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2016)

I t is pretty out there with a straw colour to the East blending into a turquoise above with a white frost on the ground.

Gwen has given me a dawn chorus. Why is it that the cat version doesn't sound as half as nice as the birds?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> It is supposed to be just that.
> 
> Today is the day that Hop and I try to sell our wares at a local Christmas Craft Fair.
> 
> ...


Good Luck with your Craft Fair today.

There's hardly a cloud in the sky here.


----------



## potsy (4 Dec 2016)

Monday has arrived, got approximately 1.5 hours sleep last night so it could be a long day 

Not even got a cooked breakfast to wake me up, started my New Year diet early


----------



## TVC (4 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Are you going to share the photos?


Not in front of the children.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ramsgate.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a rest after this.
> 
> If the scarves don't sell you may all be getting one for Xmas.



 I will pm you our address


----------



## TVC (4 Dec 2016)

We are having 10 people for lunch today. 

Cleverly I have relocated lunch to the pub, so not my problem.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> It is supposed to be just that.
> 
> Today is the day that Hop and I try to sell our wares at a local Christmas Craft Fair.
> 
> ...


Good cluck with the fair. Hope you sell loads, if only so you don't have to chook it all back in the car.


----------



## potsy (4 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> It is supposed to be just that.
> 
> Today is the day that Hop and I try to sell our wares at a local Christmas Craft Fair.
> 
> ...


You'll be fine, people buy all sorts of tat at this time of the year


----------



## mybike (4 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are having 10 people for lunch today.
> 
> Cleverly I have relocated lunch to the pub, so not my problem.



Will you manage to eat them all yourself or will you have help?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Dec 2016)

Open for business


----------



## TVC (4 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Where are you?


Pub?


----------



## TVC (4 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 153349
> 
> Open for business


Oooooh, excellent work, hope it is a roaring success.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 153349
> 
> Open for business



That looks cool


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Where are you?


 Christmas Fair in Queen St Ramsgate


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Pub?


I need a hip flask for Xmas.

Bad planning on my part.


----------



## GM (4 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 153349
> 
> Open for business



Wow, that looks really good. Hope the profits are huge


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Dec 2016)

I've just hovered my bedroom (oops, I mean hovered). Have a Mundane day, y'all.


----------



## screenman (4 Dec 2016)

I am up and have eaten one of those pieces of syrup tart left over from last night.


----------



## potsy (4 Dec 2016)

Chicken dinner has been consumed, suppose I best go back to work whilst I can still move


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2016)

Yesterday I received a Round Robin letter from a friend of mine. They enclosed a family tree.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Dec 2016)

That was a great Sunday roast and a fab time spent with family


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 153349
> 
> Open for business[/QUOTE
> 
> Very colourful. Hope it went well.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Dec 2016)

Home now.

Lovely sunny day. 

We are a few pounds richer.


----------



## TVC (4 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Home now.
> 
> Lovely sunny day.
> 
> We are a few pounds richer.


Did you manage to shift the chickens?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Did you manage to shift the chickens?


Actually no.

But a few scarves are now circulating around the Kent Coast.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Well done to @Hill Wimp and @hopless500 ..... you've certainly put in a good shift making that lot
> 
> I hope you had a good day.


We did enjoy it and the best bit is that a local gallery wants to show @hopless500 paintings


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Home now.
> 
> Lovely sunny day.
> 
> We are a few pounds richer.


Hope you shifted a few willie warmers


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Dec 2016)

User said:


> The nudes?


The one of you was very popular.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> That's fab news.....well done @hopless500


I still have to pay for wall space


----------



## hopless500 (4 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Hope you shifted a few willie warmers


If you wish to stick a fairy house on 'there' I'm sure I can sell you one


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I still have to pay for wall space


Paint tiny pictures; you can have that bit of advice for free


----------



## hopless500 (4 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> ...Potsy apparently is very good at sitting.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Paint tiny pictures; you can have that bit of advice for free


It's a big space which is good. I have some 2 x 2 ft ones on wood so they can have a panel to themselves and a pile of the others can be elsewhere


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I still have to pay for wall space


Yeah but the commission is piddly.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I have some 2 x 2 ft ones on wood


We're not still speaking about the willie warmers, are we?


----------



## hopless500 (4 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> We're not still speaking about the willie warmers, are we?


Well not really.... unless it is 2ft squared ??


----------



## hopless500 (4 Dec 2016)

User13710 said:


> You can do better than that.


?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2016)

I just burnt my finger on melted sugar from the top of the apple strudel I made. 

It is quite possibly the sorest thing ever and I now have a sugar crystal shaped blister.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Dec 2016)

User13710 said:


> I would say that a 'gallery' that charges you to show your work even for a piddly commission is not a good prospect. Most places would at least offer sale or return with no charges up front. Just my take on it.


It's the best on offer I've seen in the last 12 months. Most places charge extortionate amounts for a tiny space plus a lot of commission.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Dec 2016)

Beer and...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Dec 2016)

Having a big snow here, for this time of year. Quite cold, later in the week. There was a small hawk in my back yard earlier, moved on by the dogs, who don't cotton to that sort of thing.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Dec 2016)

There are 2 dogs in this picture


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Dec 2016)

I'm off to Skye to talk about chimneys on Wednesday.


----------



## tyred (5 Dec 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm off to Skye to talk about chimneys on Wednesday.



What is special about Skye chimneys?


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> What is special about Skye chimneys?


They only use them on Wednesday's!


----------



## Oxo (5 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> They only use them on Wednesday's!



That's just a smoke screen.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Dec 2016)

Looks to be another lovely day on the beach.

I seem to have developed an irritating cough overnight.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I hope it gets better soon. Would taking a hip flask of gin help?


I think it would have done yesterday but I don't have a hip flask.

Perhaps that needs to go on the business list for the future if it's tax deductable


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Looks to be another lovely day on the beach.
> 
> I seem to have developed an irritating cough overnight.



Might well look nice but it's fffrrreezing.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I hope it gets better soon. Would taking a hip flask of gin help?



Port and brandy or a single malt surely.


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2016)

Morning.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Dec 2016)

Toothache


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hope you get more sleep this time.
> 
> No report about Nikki (?) falling asleep in her book.



I told Nikki the forum is asking after her, I think she likes being internet famous.


----------



## Haitch (5 Dec 2016)

The office block next to the one I'm supposed to be working in has been evacuated. A couple of hundred people are milling about aimlessly in the square below. There are two fire engines and a police car flashing their amber and blue lights. Behind the plate glass windows of the gym on the first floor, two people are still exercising on the running machines.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Before she asks, the answer to the question is Brompton.



As it happens , and I only found this out yesterday, she does indeed have a folder, a heavy appollo one that her 80 odd year old mum bought her and she has used about three times. I must say I was suprised it had that much use.

Like the seasonal avatar.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Dec 2016)

2 hours sleep bookended by treacherous innards.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Dec 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> 2 hours sleep bookended by treacherous innards.



Pics or it di........Oh, as you were.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Pics or it di........Oh, as you were.





Spoiler: ewww comment alert



I'd use a lot of earth colours


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Dec 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Spoiler: ewww comment alert
> 
> 
> 
> I'd use a lot of earth colours





You made the news

Seriously though, it's no fun, GWS.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Dec 2016)

Dentist booked for Friday


----------



## summerdays (5 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 153489
> 
> 
> Brrrrr it's cold outside


When you say it's cold ... is that said from the warm inside .... looking out????? Let me tell you ... you are right ... said with actually experiencing it. Toes currently defrosting!!! No sunshine here so that always feels colder when it's that grey dull cloud!


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Dec 2016)

Night night, time for bed.


----------



## potsy (5 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> When you say it's cold ... is that said from the warm inside .... looking out????? Let me tell you ... you are right ... said with actually experiencing it. Toes currently defrosting!!! No sunshine here so that always feels colder when it's that grey dull cloud!


Wimp


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2016)

Our christmas cactus is in flower


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2016)

Crane/Building Site News

Those sneaky crane builders have been busy over the weekend, putting up crane number 2.
It's only 2/3rd the size of the other behemoth though.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Night night, time for bed.


Sithi


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> When you say it's cold ... is that said from the warm inside .... looking out????? Let me tell you ... you are right ... said with actually experiencing it. Toes currently defrosting!!! No sunshine here so that always feels colder when it's that grey dull cloud!


T'aint too bad. -1C at present, and rising


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Crane/Building Site News
> 
> Those sneaky crane builders have been busy over the weekend, putting up crane number 2.
> It's only 2/3rd the size of the other behemoth though.
> ...


They must have done that on Saturday; I went past yesterday and everything was quiet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2016)

I have 3.5 inches of snow on the ground, but it's about 0C, so It will probably melt today. 
No extended periods of sunshine for a while. 
My exercise hiatus of two weeks is also concluded, I did a few miles on the exercycle yesterday. 
I'll be setting up the regular bicycle for indoor use on the trainer Wednesday.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They must have done that on Saturday; I went past yesterday and everything was quiet.




Did you check out our office? All coming along nicely.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Did you check out our office? All coming along nicely.


No, too busy avoiding a red Audi doing a 9-point turn with zero attention to other road users in Copperas Street.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, too busy avoiding a red Audi doing a 9-point turn with zero attention to other road users in Copperas Street.




Wasn't a black one was it? Like one of those racy ones.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Wasn't a black one was it? Like one of those racy ones.


No, a red one, about as long as the street is wide.


----------



## lutonloony (5 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Dentist booked for Friday


two thirty?


----------



## hopless500 (5 Dec 2016)

lutonloony said:


> two thirty?


10.40 actually.











And yes, it does


----------



## TVC (5 Dec 2016)

Hope the tooth isn't too throbby Hopless.

Some award winning photographs here, the last one is less than a mile from where I am sat. It doesn't look that good in real life.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-38169436


----------



## alicat (5 Dec 2016)

Just had a tongue lashing from my sister for not doing more to care for my parents. Must remember not to answer the phone on a Monday evening in future.


----------



## summerdays (5 Dec 2016)

If anything my siblings are doing a lot for my parents at the moment.... the advantage of being local to them. I wish I was nearer to keep an eye on them.


----------



## alicat (5 Dec 2016)

> I've got a sister like that.



And that's the nice one out of the two of them!



> If anything my siblings are doing a lot for my parents at the moment.... the advantage of being local to them. I wish I was nearer to keep an eye on them.



That's what my brother and sisters are doing - they are all local and collapsing under the strain of giving m & d gold-plated care. I am not joining in because I am 100 miles away, off work with stress (about to lose my job) and I can see that they are all owning each others' problems.


----------



## postman (5 Dec 2016)

Back from Edinburgh,a visit to see the Christmas Market,all four of us.One went by train from Manchester on a really low fare,well done.So the Market is huge it goes on and on,like this post,it's over different levels.But so many people i could not get any decent photos.It also includes a fun fair.It was jam packed.We had a fab time,our two kids are thriving being away from home,they are so happy.Me and the missus,we did well.I don't often blow my own trumpet.But i am so happy to see them growing as young people.


----------



## postman (5 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> If anything my siblings are doing a lot for my parents at the moment.... the advantage of being local to them. I wish I was nearer to keep an eye on them.



It's coming to us all,i am 66 we are going over to Preston,120 miles there and back.Last week i changed a light bulb and nailed up a carbon monoxide alarm,my wife did the ironing.One Sister does the housework every two weeks,third Sister and bil,will do cooked meals and freeze them,ex RAF Chefs.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Dec 2016)

alicat said:


> And that's the nice one out of the two of them!
> 
> 
> 
> That's what my brother and sisters are doing - they are all local and collapsing under the strain of giving m & d gold-plated care. I am not joining in because I am 100 miles away, off work with stress (about to lose my job) and I can see that they are all owning each others' problems.


----------



## alicat (5 Dec 2016)

Thank you for the hugs @Hill Wimp. I realised very early on I was growing up in a dysfunctional family and did something about it so I am luckier than the rest of them.


----------



## TVC (5 Dec 2016)

alicat said:


> Thank you for the hugs @Hill Wimp. I realised very early on I was growing up in a dysfunctional family and did something about it so I am luckier than the rest of them.


Families are families and we are given them whether we like them or not, so not much I can say to comfort you there, but jobs are just jobs, they are transient. If you are going to lose yours then best thing is to think past it. Focus on where you want to be next and what you can do to get there.


----------



## Katherine (5 Dec 2016)

alicat said:


> Just had a tongue lashing from my sister for not doing more to care for my parents. Must remember not to answer the phone on a Monday evening in future.


----------



## Katherine (5 Dec 2016)

Nearly Tuesday and that will be another day. 


Good luck on Friday, Hoppy. Hope you can get through the next few days. 


Are you getting better, TVC?


----------



## TVC (5 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Nearly Tuesday and that will be another day.
> 
> 
> Good luck on Friday, Hoppy. Hope you can get through the next few days.
> ...


A bit better, tests are ongoing, but the really scary stuff has been eliminated. Strange these days, 20 years ago if you went to the doc with something not obvious they would give you antibiotics and tell you to come back in a couple of weeks if it doesn't work. Now I have had loads of blood test and X-rays and more tests later this week costing £100s. Eventually they will give me antibiotics and that will fix it .

I fully understand why we have to be very targeted with antibiotics, but after six weeks it's got to be worth a go.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc_vyzp3x_U


----------



## TVC (6 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc_vyzp3x_U



It's popular to whinge at the NHS, but I phoned up my GP and got an appointment within 2 hours. Blood tests were done and results were available in 3 days. I was refered for an X-ray, a walk in appointment was set up within 10 minutes, I drove there in 15 minutes and was processed and out in another 20 minutes. All free.

10 years ago I ended up in a heap in the middle of the road. Within 5 minutes paramedics were there, they did everything that was needed and shephearded me to hospital. A full team of doctors, anaethestists and nurses met me, assessed me head to foot. Radiographers photographed every bit that hurt and some that didn't. A plastic surgeon stitched up a big hole in my face, then I was put in a nice bed where they could watch me go make sure my brain didn't do a flip. A lovely nurse then came and wiped away all the blood and stroked my hair whilst comforting my wife and brother in law who were quite upset. Later I was taken for an operation and the difficult stuff was put right.
In the following three months I was assessed weekly, I had physio and rehabilitation, Dental reconstruction and psychological support until I was ready to be signed off and return ao work. ALL FOR FREE.

I've heard people in other countries say that we are socialists for having a health service funded from taxes. If the alternative is that only those who can afford to buy the tens of thousands of pounds of treatment I needed can get it then call me a socialist.

Surely the mark of a civilised society is when everyone puts a bit of money into a pot to make sure that anybody gets the health treatment they need free of charge no matter who they are.

Just my view.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I need a hip flask for Xmas.
> 
> Bad planning on my part.





Hill Wimp said:


> I think it would have done yesterday but I don't have a hip flask.
> 
> Perhaps that needs to go on the business list for the future if it's tax deductable



Just in case anyone had missed it and to save @Hill Wimp the embarrassment of dropping any more hints, she would like a hip flask for Christmas, preferably filled.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's popular to whinge at the NHS, but I phoned up my GP and got an appointment within 2 hours. Blood tests were done and results were available in 3 days. I was refered for an X-ray, a walk in appointment was set up within 10 minutes, I drove there in 15 minutes and was processed and out in another 20 minutes. All free.
> 
> 10 years ago I ended up in a heap in the middle of the road. Within 5 minutes paramedics were there, they did everything that was needed and shephearded me to hospital. A full team of doctors, anaethestists and nurses met me, assessed me head to foot. Radiographers photographed every bit that hurt and some that didn't. A plastic surgeon stitched up a big hole in my face, then I was put in a nice bed where they could watch me go make sure my brain didn't do a flip. A lovely nurse then came and wiped away all the blood and stroked my hair whilst comforting my wife and brother in law who were quite upset. Later I was taken for an operation and the difficult stuff was put right.
> In the following three months I was assessed weekly, I had physio and rehabilitation, Dental reconstruction and psychological support until I was ready to be signed off and return ao work. ALL FOR FREE.
> ...



I couldn't agree more. And it needs to stay out of the claws of the private sector. By all means bring in and use their expertise, they will of course need paying, but do not let them run it and profiteer from it.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2016)

There's a ladybird walking across my kitchen ceiling at the moment.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Dec 2016)

Evening @Petex you don't often frequent these hours.


----------



## summerdays (6 Dec 2016)

Coffee made and I'm back in bed to enjoy it!


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Coffee made and I'm back in bed to enjoy it!



Yay the forum has come alive, there's normally a 4am club but not today, I'm on nights, it's dead quiet and the forum has been like a desert....

Oh, it's you.....poll wrecker.


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

It is very foggy out there.


----------



## summerdays (6 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Yay the forum has come alive, there's normally a 4am club but not today, I'm on nights, it's dead quiet and the forum has been like a desert....
> 
> Oh, it's you.....poll wrecker.


I'm happy I slept in....it almost said 6 am on the clock when I woke up

And if you must set up shabby polls which don't reflect the will of the people.....


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Dec 2016)

Haha, yeah, that's a lie in for me too. I see 4am every day, might not get up until 10 some days if I can get back but for some reason 4am on the dot is eyes open time. Mind you that's when the comedy starts on radio 4 extra so that goes on.

Have you seen the poll result, 18-19 in favour of your 'inclusive addition'. It's like the referendum all over again, to close to draw any definite conclusions.

I'll be in bed in an hour too....


----------



## alicat (6 Dec 2016)

My boiler is leaking.


----------



## TVC (6 Dec 2016)

alicat said:


> My boiler is leaking.


That's never cheap, hope it's a quick fix.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Evening @Petex you don't often frequent these hours.


I usually finish w*rk twixt 23:00 & 02:00. 
_Yawn_


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's popular to whinge at the NHS, but I phoned up my GP and got an appointment within 2 hours. Blood tests were done and results were available in 3 days. I was refered for an X-ray, a walk in appointment was set up within 10 minutes, I drove there in 15 minutes and was processed and out in another 20 minutes. All free.
> 
> 10 years ago I ended up in a heap in the middle of the road. Within 5 minutes paramedics were there, they did everything that was needed and shephearded me to hospital. A full team of doctors, anaethestists and nurses met me, assessed me head to foot. Radiographers photographed every bit that hurt and some that didn't. A plastic surgeon stitched up a big hole in my face, then I was put in a nice bed where they could watch me go make sure my brain didn't do a flip. A lovely nurse then came and wiped away all the blood and stroked my hair whilst comforting my wife and brother in law who were quite upset. Later I was taken for an operation and the difficult stuff was put right.
> In the following three months I was assessed weekly, I had physio and rehabilitation, Dental reconstruction and psychological support until I was ready to be signed off and return ao work. ALL FOR FREE.
> ...



Yes I agree with that, unfortunately like all big organisations occasionally things don't work as they should and our NHS is understaffed and underfunded, but like most people they've been there when I've been ill or injured and treated what ever the problem was efficiently and effectively.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Dec 2016)

Ahhh, fair do's, I do a week of nights every 1 in 4, never really noticed you about that late and you usually stand out. (Eye catching avatar and enjoyable posts).


----------



## hopless500 (6 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm awake


I wasn't. Mr Hop yelled up the stairs at 7.15 and I woke up with a start . Cue mad dash for the shower, comedy speed dressing and tea consuming. Only 5 mins late leaving at 7.35.


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

The water in the pool was too hot to swim in properly again for the second day on the trot, even the sign in the reception area was showing off the scale. Only 50 lenghts done 

10 tons of gravel coming soon so that will keep me busy.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Dec 2016)

Morning all and what a misty eerie morning it was. I do love the fog when I am not driving but riding in it.


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

The gravel lorry is 3 minutes late, I will keep you updated.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are having 10 people for lunch today.
> 
> Cleverly I have relocated lunch to the pub, so not my problem.


Are you turning cannibalistic?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2016)

alicat said:


> My boiler is leaking.


Is it like a scene from Das Boot?


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

*New* The gravel lorry is 11 minutes late, I will keep you updated.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2016)

Morning it is foggy here.

I am having a bit of a quiet moment, I've just had to chase the kitten around the house to stop him from scratching the furniture, clawing and biting any plastic bags that he can find and chasing him off the work surfaces. When I went to the cupboard he was there wanting the aluminium foil from my KitKat bar. How on earth that old chap was frightened of dying of boredom I don't know. Perhaps he should get a kitten.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> *New* The gravel lorry is 11 minutes late, I will keep you updated.


I don't think I can cope with the suspense....


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2016)

There are two men walking up and down suspiciously, or is it there are two suspicious looking men walking up and down?


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2016)

The outlaw is finally back home. Been in hospital and nursing homes since May for illness and a fall. Not good that she said she fell again in the home on Saturday night, then found out she had soiled herself yesterday evening going to the loo in her own house.

I can't see her being home long before another incident. She managed 3 weeks at home in July then fell. Just a tumble but the bruising was severy. Much worse than I got from a broken spine and 4 ribs.

She wants to be home but it's not safe. Her worse times are at night. 

We have the Web Cam but it's more and more apparent she can't look after herself. We have carers in 4 times a day for 3 hours and someone else twice a week to help with shopping and outings.

It's certainly stressing the daughters.

Gonna be a fun few months.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2016)

I'm going to have to go out before there's more news on the gravel delivery. I do hope that by the time I return we'll have learned what's going to happen to the gravel.


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

*New* The gravel lorry is 77 minutes late, I will keep you updated.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm going to have to go out before there's more news on the gravel delivery. I do hope that by the time I return we'll have learned what's going to happen to the gravel.


I think it will eventually end up where it started from given time.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> *New* The gravel lorry is 77 minutes late, I will keep you updated.


Maybe it's been abducted!


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I do hope they haven't had an accident.



So do I, but this is Lincolnshire and the local suppliers are not known for reliability.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's popular to whinge at the NHS, but I phoned up my GP and got an appointment within 2 hours. Blood tests were done and results were available in 3 days. I was refered for an X-ray, a walk in appointment was set up within 10 minutes, I drove there in 15 minutes and was processed and out in another 20 minutes. All free.
> 
> 10 years ago I ended up in a heap in the middle of the road. Within 5 minutes paramedics were there, they did everything that was needed and shephearded me to hospital. A full team of doctors, anaethestists and nurses met me, assessed me head to foot. Radiographers photographed every bit that hurt and some that didn't. A plastic surgeon stitched up a big hole in my face, then I was put in a nice bed where they could watch me go make sure my brain didn't do a flip. A lovely nurse then came and wiped away all the blood and stroked my hair whilst comforting my wife and brother in law who were quite upset. Later I was taken for an operation and the difficult stuff was put right.
> In the following three months I was assessed weekly, I had physio and rehabilitation, Dental reconstruction and psychological support until I was ready to be signed off and return ao work. ALL FOR FREE.
> ...


From what I've heard of it, you folks have one of the best health services going. Shows the sort of progress you can make when you don't have Republicans, and those who elect them, trying to run things. Of course, the Republicans want to repeal our health care system, (of course, they have no "substitute" organized)which has its problems, but most of these problems are made because these private health care providers have done what they can too scuttle it, because they see it as their right to profit off the miseries of the ill. Much of the Republicans basis for the opposition to the policies of the last eight years has not been due to this, but because of the once thinly veiled, but now blatant, racism, ageism, and sexism of that party. I'll take socialism over that trio any day, if we are comparing "isms"


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

The gravel lorry has been and gone, 10 tons is a lot and my driveway is too long, here goes for a bit of excersise. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> From what I've heard of it, you folks have one of the best health services going. Shows the sort of progress you can make when you don't have Republicans, and those who elect them, trying to run things. Of course, the Republicans want to repeal our health care system, (of course, they have no "substitute" organized)which has its problems, but most of these problems are made because these private health care providers have done what they can too scuttle it, because they see it as their right to profit off the miseries of the ill. Much of the Republicans basis for the opposition to the policies of the last eight years has not been due to this, but because of the once thinly veiled, but now blatant, racism, ageism, and sexism of that party. I'll take socialism over that trio any day, if we are comparing "isms"




We do have the best health service in the whole world and we don't remind ourselves of that often enough. For the bits i have needed it's been great and if it means that my payments go to help someone such as @colly little granddaughter in her hour of need else just so that i can have access as and when then that's ok with me.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> The gravel lorry has been and gone, 10 tons is a lot and my driveway is too long, here goes for a bit of excersise. I will keep you updated.


I feel so much better now!


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

About 1 ton barrowed down to the far end so far.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> About 1 ton barrowed down to the far end so far.


An hour per ton (at the beginning) will become more than an hour at the end :O


----------



## hopless500 (6 Dec 2016)

User said:


> We need to start a sweepstake on the finishing time.


I'm not sure I could take the excitement....


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> An hour per ton (at the beginning) will become more than an hour at the end :O



Getting quicker now that the barrow run is getting shorter, close on another ton done.


----------



## Haitch (6 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> ...but shouldn't you stop posting on here till it's done? I'm worried that we may be a distraction.



A man with Gravel a distraction? On here?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Dec 2016)

I have just walked past a "cafe and doughnuterrie"

All sounds a bit w*nkerrie to me


----------



## Speicher (6 Dec 2016)

I have just ventured into the attic. I found the Christmas lights, wrapping paper and cards and now I need a sit down and a cuppa. There seems to be divided opinion on e cards, but I like the animated ones.

Most houses in this street put up some pretty lights in the window. Next door there is already a Christmas tree in the window. They have a six year old boy and his Mummy is a teacher. So I can just imagine how busy she will be nearer Christmas.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Do they sell fresh doughnuts, deep fried in front of you?


No idea, I walked past tutting without looking in at the undoubtedly hip young donut eaters


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

I might give the turbo a miss tonight.


----------



## TVC (6 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> I might give the turbo a miss tonight.


Get back to work.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> I might give the turbo a miss tonight.



I've done an half an hour steady on the turbo this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Was this sanctioned?



Yes it was.


----------



## summerdays (6 Dec 2016)

I'm earring mushed banana's on toast.... something I very very rarely have but a memory of childhood comfort food!!!


----------



## potsy (6 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'm earring mushed banana's on toast


Strange people you southerners


----------



## summerdays (6 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Strange people you southerners


I'm at the computer rather than the iPad and I've just got so used to how the iPad corrects things

So I was EATING mushed banana's on toast .... (youngest summerling said it looked disgusting!)


----------



## potsy (6 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'm at the computer rather than the iPad and I've just got so used to how the iPad corrects things
> 
> So I was EATING mushed banana's on toast .... (youngest summerling said it looked disgusting!)


Is that a spare apostrophe on bananas too?


----------



## Oxo (6 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Is that a spare apostrophe on bananas too?



It's not spare now, it's been used.


----------



## Oxo (6 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> It belongs to the grocer and he want's it back



Is the grocer one of those green types?


----------



## summerdays (6 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Is that a spare apostrophe on bananas too?


 Go away !!! oik!


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

Finished, not me well almost. All 10 tons shifted and spread, this 60 year old is well pleased with himself.

Might not feel the same in the morning though.

Easy way to get rid of about 2,500 calories I guess.


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Well done



Well done in more like it.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I've done an half an hour steady on the turbo this afternoon.


Are you supposed to be on a bike? I thought you were on strict light duties only....


----------



## Smithbat (6 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'm earring mushed banana's on toast.... something I very very rarely have but a memory of childhood comfort food!!!


I remember banana and sugar sandwiches at my Grandma's. They were her go to cure all for everything.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Are you supposed to be on a bike? I thought you were on strict light duties only....



Yes I've been given permission by the Rehab people, short and light only, hence only half an hour and max 115 bpm. Under normal circumstances I'd have started interval training this time of year.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I have just walked past a "cafe and doughnuterrie"
> 
> All sounds a bit w*nkerrie to me


Wouldn't that be a patisserie ?


----------



## Smithbat (6 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> Yes I've been given permission by the Rehab people, short and light only, hence only half an hour and max 115 bpm. Under normal circumstances I'd have started interval training this time of year.


Okay well take it easy and do as you are told!!!!


----------



## TVC (6 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> Yes I've been given permission by the Rehab people, short and light only, hence only half an hour and max 115 bpm. Under normal circumstances I'd have started interval training this time of year.


Good news, are you allowed egg and toast stops as well?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wouldn't that be a patisserie ?


A takethep*sserie


----------



## alicat (6 Dec 2016)

The plumber has been and said it's okay to turn the heating back on until he can come back on Thursday. My guests (who are soft Southerners) arriving tomorrow will be pleased. 

Thankfully, it wasn't like a scene from Das Boot, @Illaveago. Just a distinct chilliness in the air until I went out for a while.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Dec 2016)

alicat said:


> The plumber has been and said it's okay to turn the heating back on until he can come back on Thursday. My guests (who are soft Southerners) arriving tomorrow will be pleased.
> 
> Thankfully, it wasn't like a scene from Das Boot, @Illaveago. Just a distinct chilliness in the air until I went out for a while.


Hang on a second, not all of us are soft, I only put the heating on if my house falls below 19....


----------



## Oxo (6 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Hang on a second, not all of us are soft, I only put the heating on if my house falls below 19....



Move to number 24. Won't needed any heating at all.


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

My driveway weighs over 150 tons.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> I might give the turbo a miss tonight.



Yeah, me to. If I can keep off it untill new year that'll be 42 full years in a row. Gotta have goals in life.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'm at the computer rather than the iPad and I've just got so used to how the iPad corrects things
> 
> So I was EATING mushed banana's on toast .... (youngest summerling said it looked disgusting!)



Ha ha, I use a swype keyboard on the phone and the messages don't always come out as intended. It is most important to review and edit as you go along. I once text my mum to say 'I'll see you later', I got one back saying 'I think you meant to send that to someone else'. Upon checking the message sent I had advised my mum that 'I will bed you later'. 

Remember to review and edit.....


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Ha ha, I use a swype keyboard on the phone and the messages don't always come out as intended. It is most important to review and edit as you go along. I once text my mum to say 'I'll see you later', I got one back saying 'I think you meant to send that to someone else'. Upon checking the message sent I had advised my mum that 'I will bed you later'.
> 
> Remember to review and edit.....



Yes the auto correct on my tablet can totally change the meaning of sentences I type, I have to double check everything. What has caused a lot of hilarity is the spell checker on my desktop, it's dyslexic which is no use to me as I can't spell, my Good Lady is the best source of correct spelling round here.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> Yes the auto correct on my tablet can totally change the meaning of sentences I type, I have to double check everything. What has caused a lot of hilarity is the spell checker on my desktop, it's dislexic, which is no use to me as I can't spell, my Good Lady is the best source of correct spelling.



Haha, Dave, I hope that's an ironic spelling of dyslexic...


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Haha, Dave, I hope that's an ironic spelling of dyslexic...



I'm on my tablet, it took three attempts to get it to type dyslexic without changing the word, it doesn't appear to have the word in its dictionary.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4587125, member: 21629"]Just turn off spell check.[/QUOTE]

I'm resisting that, I need all the help I can get.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I'm resisting that, I need all the help I can get.


First get help for your spellchecker then! It kneads it.


----------



## summerdays (6 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I'm on my tablet, it took three attempts to get it to type dyslexic without changing the word, it doesn't appear to have the word in its dictionary.


Sometimes I am so far away from a word that auto correct can't work out what the word is.... usually if I get the second letter incorrect. Then I try typing it into google which seems to be better at working it out.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Dec 2016)

I've just bought some stuff from a local supermarket. They had some cakes at £1.32 each or 2 for £1.50.


----------



## Biff600 (6 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just bought some stuff from a local supermarket. They had some cakes at £1.32 each or 2 for £1.50.



Should have listed them here.....

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/found-a-bargain-do-tell.16260/


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Dec 2016)

Biff600 said:


> Should have listed them here.....
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/found-a-bargain-do-tell.16260/


But they're cakes not bike stuff. Oh hang on! Yes, cakes are cyclist food.


----------



## Katherine (6 Dec 2016)

Received first 2 Christmas cards today and this evening, I'm writing the cards that need to be sent abroad.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Received first 2 Christmas cards today and this evening, I'm writing the cards that need to be sent abroad.


Where abouts abroad are they going to?


----------



## summerdays (6 Dec 2016)

I'm busy making mine....I'm running even later than normal and wondering why I do this every year (both make them and run late before you ask)


----------



## Katherine (6 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Where abouts abroad are they going to?


States, Canada, Irish Republic, Spain, Netherlands, Denmark. Plenty of time before the last posting dates!


----------



## Katherine (6 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'm busy making mine....I'm running even later than normal and wondering why I do this every year (both make them and run late before you ask)


It's my dream to make mine one day, but I think the secret would be to make them in January for the following Christmas!
I always make my labels in January from the Christmas cards as soon as they come down.


----------



## potsy (6 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'm busy making mine....I'm running even later than normal and wondering why I do this every year (both make them and run late before you ask)


Late, it's months away yet, what'''''''s the rush?


----------



## Biff600 (6 Dec 2016)

I usually start cooking my sprouts early, I've had the pan on since October !


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2016)

Biff600 said:


> I usually start cooking my sprouts early, I've had the pan on since October !


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Dec 2016)

Biff600 said:


> I usually start cooking my sprouts early, I've had the pan on since October !



Fresh or frozen? I can't be bothered to trim the outer leaves and the bottoms, so i buy frozen.

Hell i could just eat a bowl of sprouts with butter(well low fat spread really as butter gives me gut rot)!!


----------



## Smithbat (6 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Fresh or frozen? I can't be bothered to trim the outer leaves and the bottoms, so i buy frozen.
> 
> Hell i could just eat a bowl of sprouts with butter(well low fat spread really as butter gives me gut rot)!!


You are a sick sick man. Sprouts are of the devil!


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> You are a sick sick man. Sprouts are of the devil!









 







Wow!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> You are a sick sick man. Sprouts are of the devil!


It's alright, southerly winds are forecast so the fallout goes north.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Fresh or frozen? I can't be bothered to trim the outer leaves and the bottoms, so i buy frozen.
> 
> Hell i could just eat a bowl of sprouts with butter(well low fat spread really as butter gives me gut rot)!!


Sure its not the sprouts? I'd be blaming the sprouts.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


>


Waste of some fine looking bacon,IMHO. But if that's what it takes to make your holidays merrier, so be it.


----------



## summerdays (7 Dec 2016)

I'm awake but I'd rather not be at the present time. Luckily my lids are feeling heavy....not sure about the brain though!


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2016)

Its quarter to five and I've been awake since two, I'm going to be grumpy by dinner time. But I am going to a xmas dinner with the rest of the senior citizens so maybe I'll be taking a nap this afternoon, mind you that'll make it more like xmas day.


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Wow!!


That is just 17 levels of wrong 


deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's alright, southerly winds are forecast so the fallout goes north.


 Blooming good job.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> You are a sick sick man. Sprouts are of the devil!




How about that! I've only just remembered. Things wrapped in bacon are known as devils on horseback. Get it. Sprouts are of the devil.....Devils on horseback.


----------



## screenman (7 Dec 2016)

My back aches, must be something I did yesterday.


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> How about that! I've only just remembered. Things wrapped in bacon are known as devils on horseback. Get it. Sprouts are of the devil.....Devils on horseback.


If only there was a face palm smiley


----------



## lutonloony (7 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> My back aches, must be something I did yesterday.


It was probably that you were getting tense, because the lorry was 77+mins late


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Dec 2016)

The 7:09 AM train from Oxenholme tae Glesca was delayed by 5 minutes.


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2016)




----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


>


Indeedy!


----------



## mybike (7 Dec 2016)

Curious


----------



## raleighnut (7 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Sprouts are lovely! Steamed, then pan fried in butter with pancetta (or, even better, _panceta adobado_) and _queso Cabrales_...
> 
> Frozen sprouts are the work of Stan though.


Add a few chestnuts to the pan too.


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Sprouts are lovely! Steamed, then pan fried in butter with pancetta (or, even better, _panceta adobado_) and _queso Cabrales_...
> 
> Frozen sprouts are the work of Stan though.





raleighnut said:


> Add a few chestnuts to the pan too.


No, no, no, no NO!!


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

Properly cooked sprouts are one of the best bits about the mid winter festival.

Just saying Smithbat


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2016)

"Inbox me" must be one of the most irritating phrases of all time

Would you like me to put you in a box? If you want me to email you, why not just say so!


----------



## hopless500 (7 Dec 2016)

Another craft fair on Saturday. Last minute booking and means I have to go it alone as my partner in crime @Hill Wimp won't be there.




Panic, panic, panic .......

Edit/
More panic.
The table is way bigger than the one last weekend and I have less stuff to put on it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Another craft fair on Saturday. Last minute booking and means I have to go it alone as my partner in crime @Hill Wimp won't be there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 best of luck i will be there in spirit and on the phone


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Looks as though @User3094 might be busy with adjudicating duties today...


You nobbers been busy again?


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Properly cooked sprouts are one of the best bits about the mid winter festival.
> 
> Just saying Smithbat


I am quietly crying in the corner right now, I can't stand the things


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Possibly because you've never had then done properly....?


Oh I have had them every which way you can think of. I just don't like them. Mr S is a fan of them and has them with chestnuts which he then proceeds to put vinegar on. My parents both like them as well. I just cannot stand them, sprouts along with beetroot would never darken my door if I had my way.


----------



## User482 (7 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Possibly because you've never had then done properly....?



I have eaten steak tartare, the signature dish at a Michelin-starred restaurant. I still don't like it.

Just sayin'


----------



## hopless500 (7 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Oh I have had them every which way you can think of. I just don't like them. Mr S is a fan of them and has them with chestnuts which he then proceeds to put vinegar on. My parents both like them as well. I just cannot stand them, sprouts along with beetroot would never darken my door if I had my way.


I was the same until 2 Christmases ago. I still can't abide beetroot  but I had a sprout epihphany


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I was the same until 2 Christmases ago. I still can't abide beetroot  but I had a sprout epihphany


I had a parsnip epiphany a few years ago, but not sprouts, never ever sprouts.


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

Kill me now

Really! Really!!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Sprouts are lovely! Steamed, then pan fried in butter with pancetta (or, even better, _panceta adobado_) and _queso Cabrales_...
> 
> Frozen sprouts are the work of Stan though.


Whose this Stan? 'Cause I'm blamin him.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> "Inbox me" must be one of the most irritating phrases of all time
> 
> Would you like me to put you in a box? If you want me to email you, why not just say so!


"Ideate" and "Reach Out To" have to be another pair of goofy terms spawned by the paucity of vocabulary rampant in society today.
_I ideated this, so I thought I'd reach out, and touch base with you on this. Moving forward, I'll let you know, so it's on your radar, before I up-prioritize any low hanging fruit like this. It's best practice, across the board, to touch base and flag up all concerned . We'll have a lessons learned about this when all is said and done._


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> "Ideate" and "Reach Out To" have to be another pair of goofy terms spawned by the paucity of vocabulary rampant in society today.


Can I add in Touch Base. It drives me out of my head!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Dec 2016)

http://www.theofficelife.com/business-jargon-dictionary-A.html


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I think he died driving his car off a bridge.


The best thing I've ever done with Brussels sprouts is grow them, then take them to the farmers market and sell them to the unwary and unsuspecting populace.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Dec 2016)

User said:


> 'Tis a nickname for Old Nick / Satan / The Devil...


Old Scratch.


----------



## lutonloony (7 Dec 2016)

User482 said:


> I have eaten steak tartare, the signature dish at a Michelin-starred restaurant. I still don't like it.
> 
> Just sayin'


sprout tartare, now there's a Michelin dish


----------



## User482 (7 Dec 2016)

lutonloony said:


> sprout tartare, now there's a Michelin dish



Sounds a bit rubbery.


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2016)

Didn't feel like it yesterday, but went out for a spin down the farm tracks last night.

Gathered up my lights from near the computer then went out to get the bike. The missus comes out complaining the mouse had vanished. I'd only picked it up with my lights.

Saw a badger and a fox whilst out and nearly scared the poop out of a chap walking with a tiny torch.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I had a parsnip epiphany a few years ago, but not sprouts, never ever sprouts.


The parsnip epiphany is never going to happen. Mind you, I wouldn't have expected sprouts to figure either, but after many years of  with sprouts, they were done with bacon and chestnut and I was converted. But I was force-fed* parsnips at the weekend by @Hill Wimp  and I still can't stand them.
* I may be exaggerating slightly


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2016)

I've found a new, unopened RS232 port serial mouse when tidying up

Antiques Roadshow here I come!


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2016)

Serial port. Blimey.


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2016)

God I remember when we started networks at work with token ring connectors. Ruddy great thick wires and big connectors to the walls that would regularly fall out under the weight of the cable


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Funnily enough, I'm not a fan of sprouts with chestnuts.
> 
> I do love beetroot though - particularly some of the more unusual/heritage varieties. We grow some ourselves. I love them scrubbed, topped and tailed, and roasted (in their skins) with garlic and sea salt. I also like the pre-prepared pickled baby beetroot with chilli that Waitrose do.


Are you being deliberately mean to me. It is bad enough that Mr S grows them in the garden and pickles them, but to talk of them lovingly is just sick


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Dec 2016)

Good times, those. 5" floppy discs, and the new, improved "hard disk," the 3".


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> God I remember when we started networks at work with token ring connectors. Ruddy great thick wires and big connectors to the walls that would regularly fall out under the weight of the cable


*cough* showing your age *cough*

Although I can talk, my first work computer monitor was black and white and about 4ft long, and the backup I had to do every Friday was on these huge tapes that were about a foot in diameter.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Dec 2016)

Punch cards.(Although they were just going out when I got into computing.)


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

Lotus Ami Pro!!!!


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2016)

Sitting in the computer lab at college writing assembly language programs to send numbers from one computer to another using the serial port  The fun has all gone from computing!


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

I remember the first 'chat' program I used was ICQ, I really am old!


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2016)

Something I can't understand is how some people claim to struggle to use a computer. It is so easy now on a user level as post Win95, nothing is more than a double click away. I learned pages of DOS commands...and am sad enough to remember most of them and how to use them...


----------



## Speicher (7 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> *cough* showing your age *cough*
> 
> Although I can talk, my first work computer monitor was black and white and about 4ft long, and the backup I had to do every Friday was on these huge tapes that were about a foot in diameter.



*showing my age*

I when I started work there was a computer. It needed to be in a temperature controlled room and needed about five staff. It took up the space of a small car, and used "tapes" about two foot in diameter. All it did was the invoices. 

We did not have fax machines, but something called Teletext, that could only send words, not pictures.

I met someone years ago who started work cleaning the valves on computers. He remembered someone saying that Britain would only need two computers. One for Income Tax and one for MI5.


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> *showing my age*
> 
> I when I started work there was a computer. It needed to be in a temperature controlled room. It needed about five staff to work it, took up the space of a small car, and used "tapes" about two foot in diameter. All it did was the invoices.
> 
> ...


I am a bit behind you then, we did have a fax machine, it printed on that thermal paper that went brown and faded after a while...


----------



## hopless500 (7 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> God I remember when we started networks at work with token ring connectors. Ruddy great thick wires and big connectors to the walls that would regularly fall out under the weight of the cable


I remember the computer room at Boots with the huge cabinets with flashing lights, raised platform floor and air conditioning whirring away.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> *showing my age*
> 
> I when I started work there was a computer. It needed to be in a temperature controlled room and needed about five staff. It took up the space of a small car, and used "tapes" about two foot in diameter. All it did was the invoices.
> 
> ...


Telex machine not teletext I think? I vaguely remember being shown how to use the telex thing but fortunately it got phased out very quickly.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Are you being deliberately mean to me. It is bad enough that Mr S grows them in the garden and pickles them, but to talk of them lovingly is just sick


The smell of them cooking is double yuck
I have to be out of the house when Mr Hop decides to cook them.


----------



## Speicher (7 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Telex machine not teletext I think? I vaguely remember being shown how to use the telex thing but fortunately it got phased out very quickly.



Ooops, yes, you are correct: telex, not teletext. As I typed teletext it did not sound quite right. I thought that google might not give results for such an antediluvian process.


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> The smell of them cooking is double yuck
> I have to be out of the house when Mr Hop decides to cook them.


I can only agree with you, I too leave the house when Mr S is boiling them up. To make matters worse he uses my maslin pan to do it!


----------



## raleighnut (7 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> *showing my age*
> 
> I when I started work there was a computer. It needed to be in a temperature controlled room and needed about five staff. It took up the space of a small car, and used "tapes" about two foot in diameter. All it did was the invoices.
> 
> ...


My fathers 'introduction' to computers was soldering the valve sockets into place. (English Electric/GEC @ 1963)


----------



## hopless500 (7 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I remember the first 'chat' program I used was ICQ, I really am old!


Never heard of it. Does that mean I'm not as old?


----------



## midlife (7 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4587903, member: 21629"]ICQ, Pascal, DOS ...

p.s. I love sprouts. [/QUOTE]

....the cafeteria system for using the Computer at Hull University.....punching cards in FORTRAN......

Shaun


----------



## mybike (7 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I am a bit behind you then, we did have a fax machine, it printed on that thermal paper that went brown and faded after a while...



We had these huge black cabinets, one for sending, the other for receiving pictures over the radio. The pictures were received on photographic paper, developed and sent to the papers in Fleet Street. Mind, we were the GPO CTO.



hopless500 said:


> Telex machine not teletext I think? I vaguely remember being shown how to use the telex thing but fortunately it got phased out very quickly.



We had those as well, I could strip down a teleprinter, put it back together and get it working.


----------



## midlife (7 Dec 2016)

mybike said:


> We had these huge black cabinets, one for sending, the other for receiving pictures over the radio. The pictures were received on photographic paper, developed and sent to the papers in Fleet Street. Mind, we were the GPO CTO.
> 
> 
> 
> We had those as well, I could strip down a teleprinter, put it back together and get it working.



Always amazed me that the pictures sent from the first soft lander on the Moon were in radiofax format and were printed here in the UK before Russia released them....

Shaun


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2016)

Biff600 said:


> I usually start cooking my sprouts early, I've had the pan on since October !


We went for a meal the other day and their sprouts were crunchy. I think they might need your recipe.


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Just to upset @Smithbat, I've decided to serve tonight's Ginger Loin of Pork (which is marinading away in the fridge) on a bed of steamed, shredded sprouts...
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration!


 I am rapidly going off you.



hopless500 said:


> Never heard of it. Does that mean I'm not as old?


Definitely!

[QUOTE 4587903, member: 21629"]ICQ, Pascal, DOS ...

p.s. I love sprouts. [/QUOTE]Glad you can remember ICQ, Bad that you like sprouts


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2016)

Not long back from our senior citizens Xmas dinner, a full three courses, soup turkey and Xmas pudding and all the trimmings all washed down with a couple of glasses of wine and a cup of coffee. Entertainment afterwards and a good time was had by all. Tomorrow I'm having lunch with the ladies from the yoga class, another three course Xmas dinner.


----------



## summerdays (7 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Funnily enough, I'm not a fan of sprouts with chestnuts.
> 
> I do love beetroot though - particularly some of the more unusual/heritage varieties. We grow some ourselves. I love them scrubbed, topped and tailed, and roasted (in their skins) with garlic and sea salt. I also like the pre-prepared pickled baby beetroot with chilli that Waitrose do.


Err some of ours get left too big to top and tail them.....





The big one made two days worth of soup!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2016)

I had to go and have an assessment this morning whilst away with the fairies, so my wife had to sit in as an interpreter. 2 1/2 hours later it was over and I was completely shattered and shaking. I slept for 2hours this afternoon.


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I had to go and have an assessment this morning whilst away with the fairies, so my wife had to sit in as an interpreter. 2 1/2 hours later it was over and I was completely shattered and shaking. I slept for 2hours this afternoon.


Hope you are feeling yourself again.... as it where.

The doc phoned with the X-ray results today, all clear, so the mystery continues. Next episode on Friday morning.


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

Pork and black pudding sausages for tea tonight, with mash and onion gravy. Yumster!


----------



## Oxo (7 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> Tomorrow I'm having lunch with the ladies from the yoga class, another three course Xmas dinner.



Isn't that stretching things a bit?


----------



## Speicher (7 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Isn't that stretching things a bit?


Why did you pose that question?


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Dec 2016)

I ordered 2 jerseys the other day. I was hoping they'd arrive today when Mrs Accy was at work. They didn't, so if they arrive tomorrow when she's off i'll be getting the "What! Another effing jersey"! hassle.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I ordered 2 jerseys the other day. I was hoping they'd arrive today when Mrs Accy was at work. They didn't, so if they arrive tomorrow when she's off i'll be getting the "What! Another effing jersey"! hassle.


Not to mention the expansion of the 'What Jersey Today' polls.


----------



## Biff600 (7 Dec 2016)

Many of you may have seen the news regarding HMS Illustrious leaving our shores for the final time.

Out of the ten ships that I served on in a career lasting 25 years, 'Lusty' was my absolute favourite, a great ship with a equally great crew. Such a shame to watch it depart in such a sorry state. It may be just a tin box to some, but it was a tin box full of good memories to me.

I was on the bridge steering the ship into Malta in this picture


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

Biff600 said:


> Many of you may have seen the news regarding HMS Illustrious leaving our shores for the final time.
> 
> Out of the ten ships that I served on in a career lasting 25 years, 'Lusty' was my absolute favourite, a great ship with a equally great crew. Such a shame to watch it depart in such a sorry state. It may be just a tin box to some, but it was a tin box full of good memories to me.
> 
> ...


Wonderful bit of kit. I remember her entering service, now she's retired 35 years later it makes me feel old.

I must say though, that a Navy without an Ark Royal feels wrong.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2016)

We are keeping our Turkey's in the freezer until the bird flu has passed.

My strange sense of humour is returning.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Wonderful bit of kit. I remember her entering service, now she's retired 35 years later it makes me feel old.
> 
> I must say though, that a Navy without an Ark Royal feels wrong.


Sold for £2 million they said on the ,TV this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hope you are feeling yourself again.... as it where.
> 
> The doc phoned with the X-ray results today, all clear, so the mystery continues. Next episode on Friday morning.


Good luck with your Friday visit.


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Good luck with your Friday visit.


They might give me some antibiotics at last. The daft thing is that following all the tests and photos so far, they have confirmed that I am in excellent health and my body is functioning very well. Except of course from feeling ill 


If it's not too personal a question, what were you being probed for?


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> They might give me some antibiotics at last. The daft thing is that following all the tests and photos so far, they have confirmed that I am in excellent health and my body is functioning very well. Except of course from feeling ill


Psychosomatic?


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Psychosomatic?


Could be, I was fine until I met you.


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Could be, I was fine until I met you.


Maybe your immune system is rebelling against your trips up north?
Your weedy southern system cannot handle it


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Maybe your immune system is rebelling against your trips up north?
> Your weedy southern system cannot handle it


Just remember I'm a Geordie, you're a soft Southern ponce to me.


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2016)

My afternoon viewing (once I'd done a rocky) was Dead Snow 2, what's not to like about Nazi Zombies on a rampage?


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Was there a Jason Statham car chase?


My nephew was beaten up by Jason Statham in an alley.


----------



## mybike (7 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> We went for a meal the other day and their sprouts were crunchy. I think they might need your recipe.



Crunchy sprouts, yum.


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

I have never seen a Jason Statham film, am I missing anything?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> They might give me some antibiotics at last. The daft thing is that following all the tests and photos so far, they have confirmed that I am in excellent health and my body is functioning very well. Except of course from feeling ill
> 
> 
> If it's not too personal a question, what were you being probed for?



Fracking! C. F. Plus something which they never seemed to find out what was happening as when it occurred they couldn't take blood samples.
This was preceded by a minor heart attack followed a week later by a massive gastric bleed. I wondered why I wasn't feeling very well. I had the full treatment 2 ambulances , a nurse nearly passing out due to the amount of blood, me passing out, and a Flashing light and sirens trip to Bath.
I have to thank my neighbour, a fireman for telling the emergency services that I was having a heart attack and so got a rapid response. All I noticed was a spot of blood in my hand when I coughed, my wife said it was all down my chin.
I saw the Paramedic who saved me a month later and he said that he thought that I wasn't going make it.


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Was there a Jason Statham car chase?


Sadly not.


Aperitif said:


> My nephew was beaten up by Jason Statham in an alley.


Lucky bugger.


The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have never seen a Jason Statham film, am I missing anything?


Yes, but they may be too manly for you to handle


----------



## mybike (7 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4588029, member: 21629"]Ghmm. I thought we live in 21st century. But I'm watching a movie now which is censored. No, nothing to deal with 50 shades or so. TV series "Bones". Even the smallest drop of blood is blurred. Dead bodies are blurred. Bones too. Oh yeah, and I watch it on Lithuanian TV. Pfffff.[/QUOTE]

I've got the DVDs for season 1 & 2, they're pretty gory, tho' blood isn't the subject. Hadn't realised it was still running.


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I quite like Jason Statham...


I always knew we had lots in common


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Nasty man.......I knew there was another reason not to like him (apart from cr@p films)


It was in a film...and, even though my nephew is Muslim, it wasn't a Muhammed alley, just a well-scripted melée.


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> .....ah but was the film any good?


Obvs


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Fracking! C. F. Plus something which they never seemed to find out what was happening as when it occurred they couldn't take blood samples.
> This was preceded by a minor heart attack followed a week later by a massive gastric bleed. I wondered why I wasn't feeling very well. I had the full treatment 2 ambulances , a nurse nearly passing out due to the amount of blood, me passing out, and a Flashing light and sirens trip to Bath.
> I have to thank my neighbour, a fireman for telling the emergency services that I was having a heart attack and so got a rapid response. All I noticed was a spot of blood in my hand when I coughed, my wife said it was all down my chin.
> I saw the Paramedic who saved me a month later and he said that he thought that I wasn't going make it.


 puts manflu in perspective. I trust all is going to be OK.


----------



## summerdays (7 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have never seen a Jason Statham film, am I missing anything?


I don't even know who he is....


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> .....ah but was the film any good?


'Hummingbird'
It 'hummed' for sure!


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> I always knew we had lots in common


I think you might like him for slightly different reasons. Or is there something you would like to share with the group?


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I don't even know who he is....


I wouldn't know him if he knocked on my door.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2016)

Youssef getting duffed over by Drago wasn't fun apparently. The only saving grace is that he's a big lad and wouldn't fit in the bin!


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I don't even know who he is....


He looks like me, but with less hair


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

User said:


> He'd be able to tell me from Potsy... I'd be the one in a bike.


In a bike?


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> He looks like me, but with less waistline



FTFY


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

User said:


> He'd be able to tell me from Potsy... I'd be the one on a bike.


I can definitely tell you from Potsy.


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2016)

Anyway getting back to the film, it was a Norwegian effort so @Hill Wimp will most likely have seen it 



> *Storyline*
> If the worst day of your life consisted of accidentally killing your girlfriend with an axe, chain-sawing your own arm off, and watching in horror as your closest friends were devoured by a zombified Nazi battalion, you'd have to assume that things couldn't get much worse. In Martin's case, that was only the beginning.


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2016)

Last friday evening, my daughter decided she was 'colouring' her hair (she's 13). What we didn't know it was a bleach. She'd bought it herself. Anyway, no more heard, I was up and off down to the Midlands with my son for his driving lesson. Text arrived from mum, daughter's hair has gone a weird colour. She'd come down in the morning and told her mum she looked like a carrot, and to top it off, she has missed a big chunk of hair at the back. Whoops. Emergency hairdresser booked for last Monday. Looks better now. 

You can't get cross as they have to learn. I did manage not to laugh. Reminds me of when my brother was a similar age. He went to barbers and asker for a number 1. Barber did question it as my brother had fine blond hair. YES it's OK ! Anyway, he looked bald when he came home - how we laughed.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I don't even know who he is....



Apparently he is an actor


----------



## Smithbat (7 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Apparently he is an actor


Jason Statham, lovely body until he tries to act.


----------



## summerdays (7 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> He looks like me, but with less hair


Still don't know who he is....


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Still don't know who he is....


You need to watch Snatch, he has an understudy you may have heard of called Brad Pitt


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Punch cards.(Although they were just going out when I got into computing.)



I remember them too !!!


----------



## summerdays (7 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> You need to watch Snatch, he has an understudy you may have heard of called Brad Pitt


I'm not even a Brad Pitt fan.... now Poldark....


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4587955, member: 21629"]I don't like sprouts, I *adore* them.  and black olives. Though I hate green olives and lamb. [/QUOTE]
Can I just say there will be *NO *sprouts in my house this Xmas


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Anyway getting back to the film, it was a Norwegian effort so @Hill Wimp will most likely have seen it


Er no.

That one passed me by just like every Jason Statham film.

I'm just about to watch the Ipcress File.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4588359, member: 21629"]

What's wrong with sprouts, they're very tasty ! [/QUOTE]


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4588369, member: 21629"]@Hill Wimp I already know what I will order next time we will be in a pub or so. [/QUOTE]
If it has sprouts I may have to sit elsewhere.


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2016)

Sprouts toasted in Sesame oil with sesame seeds. You haven't lived ! Nom Nom.


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4588384, member: 21629"]Just cooked sprouts. Nom nom nom.  what about black olives?
(before I will be banned for wrong attitude to food  )[/QUOTE]

Might try Sprouts and bacon as well !


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4588359, member: 21629"]

What's wrong with sprouts, they're very tasty ! 
I will make a poster "Say YES to sprouts" and will walk along your street for a while. 

(I'm joking of course  )[/QUOTE]

So we know what @Hill Wimp is getting for Christmas...


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4588403, member: 21629"]I'm not a big fan of bacon. It's ok with English breakfast but I will not cry if bacon will disappear from Earth.
But ... *NO NO NO *for lamb.   
(I already hear angrily shouting people with sticks in their hands ... lamb Kukuxclan is coming up to kick my soul into the hell ... )[/QUOTE]
S'allright, more lamb and bacon for me. A slow roast shoulder of lamb with loads of garlic and herbs is one of my favourite things.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> S'allright, more lamb and bacon for me. A slow roast shoulder of lamb with loads of garlic and herbs is one of my favourite things.



ahem, 


two's.....


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Dec 2016)

Benylin for a chesty cough tastes of liqourice


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Benylin for a chesty cough tastes of liqourice


 
After the first glass you don't really notice.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> puts manflu in perspective. I trust all is going to be OK.


I got back all of the blood that I had put in over the years, sadly I couldn't continue after the transfusion.
Last year was fun. I thought I had a stomach bug and that I had pulled a stomach muscle. I had noticed that when climbing the stairs that I was a bit out of breath and thought nothing of it. After 2 nights of being kept awake with muscle pain, I thought my wife should help share some of the pain by waking her up. 
She said that it wasn't muscle pain. She then went on line to look up the symptoms, those funny yellow cartoon characters! And rang the out of hours peeps!
The outcome of which was another trip to Bath R.U.H. I had a grossly enlarged gall bladder which was pushing up my right lung, hence the shortness of breath. Treatment was antibiotics and a diet without fat or very little until I had it removed.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Dec 2016)

Deal


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I got back all of the blood that I had put in over the years, sadly I couldn't continue after the transfusion.
> Last year was fun. I thought I had a stomach bug and that I had pulled a stomach muscle. I had noticed that when climbing the stairs that I was a bit out of breath and thought nothing of it. After 2 nights of being kept awake with muscle pain, I thought my wife should help share some of the pain by waking her up.
> She said that it wasn't muscle pain. She then went on line to look up the symptoms, those funny yellow cartoon characters! And rang the out of hours peeps!
> The outcome of which was another trip to Bath R.U.H. I had a grossly enlarged gall bladder which was pushing up my right lung, hence the shortness of breath. Treatment was antibiotics and a diet without fat or very little until I had it removed.


Good grief!


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Deal


Yeah, we all know where you live.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Dec 2016)

With all this hoo ha about avian flu I do hope @hopless500 has her birds tucked up safe and sound


----------



## hopless500 (7 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> With all this hoo ha about avian flu I do hope @hopless500 has her birds tucked up safe and sound


They are at the mo. I had a conflab with my neighbour and we will let them outside but keep a close watch. If it sounds like it's getting closer they'll have to stay in unfortunately.


----------



## tyred (8 Dec 2016)

My laptop is suggesting I should plug in the charger.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> I remember them too !!!


I remember students in computer science, when their program had run successfully, used to throw their stacked programs off the deck on our building, 17 storeys up.
Interlopers, as that deck was sort of the hang out for the guys on the 16th floor, and the girls on the 15th. Great view, sometimes you would see the winking lights of flipping computer cards as they went toward the Shawnee Forest. Gad, I still would live that life, if it were as positive and idyllic as I remember it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Dec 2016)

I'm grilling some sausages to have on thick toasted white bread, with a smearing of HP sauce.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have never seen a Jason Statham film, am I missing anything?


Lots of people getting punched, cars flying about, very little acting. He shouldn't try Shakespeare, we'll leave it at that. _(Oh, maybe as one of the rustics in Midsummer Nights' Dream.)_


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Fracking! C. F. Plus something which they never seemed to find out what was happening as when it occurred they couldn't take blood samples.
> This was preceded by a minor heart attack followed a week later by a massive gastric bleed. I wondered why I wasn't feeling very well. I had the full treatment 2 ambulances , a nurse nearly passing out due to the amount of blood, me passing out, and a Flashing light and sirens trip to Bath.
> I have to thank my neighbour, a fireman for telling the emergency services that I was having a heart attack and so got a rapid response. All I noticed was a spot of blood in my hand when I coughed, my wife said it was all down my chin.
> I saw the Paramedic who saved me a month later and he said that he thought that I wasn't going make it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Dec 2016)

Rather mild and dry outside on the beach.

I have a chesty cough. It's not pleasant and has deprived me of much sleep


----------



## summerdays (8 Dec 2016)

I hope you soon start to feel better.

I haven't got a cold .... but I'm worried I'm about to get one now which would be appalling timing for me, if I am then I want it immediately so I'm not feeling as lousy next weekend


----------



## GM (8 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Fracking! C. F. Plus something which they never seemed to find out what was happening as when it occurred they couldn't take blood samples.
> This was preceded by a minor heart attack followed a week later by a massive gastric bleed. I wondered why I wasn't feeling very well. I had the full treatment 2 ambulances , a nurse nearly passing out due to the amount of blood, me passing out, and a Flashing light and sirens trip to Bath.
> I have to thank my neighbour, a fireman for telling the emergency services that I was having a heart attack and so got a rapid response. All I noticed was a spot of blood in my hand when I coughed, my wife said it was all down my chin.
> I saw the Paramedic who saved me a month later and he said that he thought that I wasn't going make it.
> ...


----------



## hopless500 (8 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Rather mild and dry outside on the beach.
> 
> I have a chesty cough. It's not pleasant and has deprived me of much sleep



Mr Hop is unwell and has the cough too.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Mr Hop is unwell and has the cough too.


Hope that dissappear soon as not long until your Xmas holiday away.


----------



## lutonloony (8 Dec 2016)

There appears to be a lot of moisture in the air this morning, purely coincidental that I drove in.

Hope all people with ailments get over the lurgy soon,(and keep it to yourself!)


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2016)

As lutonloony just said I hope that people feeling under the weather will feel better soon.

I'm feeling shattered after yesterday's excursion. My poor wife has got to take me to the dentist now.


----------



## Oxo (8 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I'm feeling shattered after yesterday's excursion. My poor wife has got to take me to the dentist now.



Tried dentures? You can drop them off and collect at your convenience. You can even post them to the dentist.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Tried dentures? You can drop them off and collect at your convenience. You can even post them to the dentist.


My mum and dad had them. I think way back in the mists of time it was the in thing to have them removed.


----------



## Oxo (8 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> My mum and dad had them. I think way back in the mists of time it was the in thing to have them removed.



My wife's mother had all her teeth out when she was 21. It was, apparently, just what many people did.


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Anyway getting back to the film, it was a Norwegian effort so @Hill Wimp will most likely have seen it



Sounds like a pretty normal day to me.


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> I remember them too !!!



It's when you drop a tray of them on the floor - as a colleague did.


----------



## TVC (8 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> My wife's mother had all her teeth out when she was 21. It was, apparently, just what many people did.


My mother had them at a very early age, it was just the fashion. There wasn't much by the way of cosmetic dentistry in those days.


----------



## Oxo (8 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> My mother had them at a very early age, it was just the fashion. There wasn't much by the way of cosmetic dentistry in those days.



I believe you could buy second hand sets on Gumtree!


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I ordered 2 jerseys the other day. I was hoping they'd arrive today when Mrs Accy was at work. They didn't, so if they arrive tomorrow when she's off i'll be getting the "What! Another effing jersey"! hassle.


The postman knocked, so i dashed to the door as fast as my elbow crutches allowed. He held the parcel out for me to sign for. I immediately grabbed it off him then threw it under the bush in the garden. He looked at me strange, so i gave him a  sign. She hasn't seen it, so i'll retrieve it when she's not looking.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2016)

I don't think Mrs. GA has ever seen a package delivered to this house. I'm first home, and always first outdoors with dog walking and such, as well as yard care, and usually neither of us are home when the package or post come by.


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2016)

Is it supposed to be dark outside at this time?


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2016)

I find it quite sad that people have to hide their purchases from their partners, must be a terrible way to live


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> How did you go about explaining the purchase of your Trabant?


Very carefully, she does not know about it yet, I house it in a garage around the corner 
Every morning I get my cycling gear on, ride to the garage and drive to work, it's a hell of a pretence to keep up'


----------



## Speicher (8 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> I believe you could buy second hand sets on Gumtree!



What about Dentistree?


----------



## Smithbat (8 Dec 2016)

It is raining, my waterproof jacket is hanging up at home.


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2016)

Xmas doo later. Only 20 out of 170 going. Boring lot. Suggested early beers in the Markets and only 3 or 4 of us are going. Apparently the others are teaching, it's about the only time they do...


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> Xmas doo later. Only 20 out of 170 going. Boring lot. Suggested early beers in the Markets and only 3 or 4 of us are going. Apparently the others are teaching, it's about the only time they do...


Our official do gets similar response, most shifts organise their own smaller one.


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2016)

User said:


> There's a Mrs Potsy?
> 
> Poor woman....


Yes sorry to disappoint you and hill wimp


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> What about Dentistree?


Yet more incisive wit!


----------



## TVC (8 Dec 2016)

User said:


> A pocket Jason Statham?


Sadly he doesn't look like George Clooney like wot I does.


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Had she met you before the wedding or was it one of those arranged marriages? Were you the one wearing the heels and veil?



How dare you. Our Potsy is a handsome chap!!!



PS @potsy I'll collect the fiver later


----------



## summerdays (8 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> I find it quite sad that people have to hide their purchases from their partners, must be a terrible way to live


Doesn't it depend on whether it's a surprise.... I even hide Birthday cards until the day.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sadly he doesn't look like George Clooney like wot I does.


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2016)

User said:


> You should have asked for a lot more than a measly £5 to undermine your credibility with a statement like that....



I'm cheap.


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2016)

User said:


> We've heard....



And he has met my wife, so I have to be nice as he will dob me in with my cycling shenanigans. I already have to keep one of the girls at work away from my missus as she delights in dobbing me in, even when lying on a hospital bed mortally injured (ok not quite that bad).


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2016)

Me, potsy and skolly with a random midget


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2016)

User said:


> It is deffo not Skolly because I've met him.


You won't get any sympathy in here Adrian, no matter how deserved


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2016)

I'm not long back from my Xmas meal with the yoga ladies, good meal and good company, excellent. I've also put most of the decorations up.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Dec 2016)

I am soooooo tired


----------



## Smithbat (8 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am soooooo tired


 Have some Hot chocolate and go for a nap....


----------



## summerdays (8 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Talking of pictures, here's me, @Fab Foodie, @The Velvet Curtain, @User and @User ...... not bad for a bunch of 40 somethings.
> 
> View attachment 153771


Still prefer Poldark....


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2016)

I just fixed an expensive dent light, well happy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Still prefer Poldark....


----------



## GM (8 Dec 2016)

I know it's quite mild today, but there's a roofer working on a house round the corner from us and he's got his shirt off


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2016)

I've now got the Xmas tree up and the lights on it, we are going to wait till Saturday to finish it of, that way the Granddaughter can help.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Dec 2016)

￼￼￼￼￼￼Talking of pictures, here's me, @Fab Foodie, @The Velvet Curtain, @User and @User ...... not bad for a bunch of 40 somethings.






You having a funny turn again??
￼￼￼￼￼￼


----------



## TVC (8 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4589413, member: 21629"]Call me stupid or old fashioned or whatever but I don't like them. Too unnatural and too sweet. [/QUOTE]
After all the work we put in too


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4589413, member: 21629"]Call me stupid or old fashioned or whatever but I don't like them. Too unnatural and too sweet. [/QUOTE]



The Velvet Curtain said:


> After all the work we put in too



All that wasted effort, natural physiques like mine are obviously more sought after


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2016)

And I'll be honing my physique soon, it's pizza night tonight


----------



## Smithbat (8 Dec 2016)

I am having pizza too, sadly it is being delivered to work. It is going to be a long night....


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I am having pizza too, sadly it is being delivered to work. It is going to be a long night....


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> It is going to be a long night....


Blimey how big is the pizza, mine's only a 10"


----------



## TVC (8 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Blimey how big is the pizza, mine's only a 10"


Boaster.


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Boaster.


I could not eat it all, I have felt like I'm coming down with something for a few days, now I know it's serious


----------



## Smithbat (8 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Blimey how big is the pizza, mine's only a 10"


You know, it is never ever long enough....


----------



## TVC (8 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> You know, it is never ever long enough....


Pffffft!


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Talking of pictures, here's me, @Fab Foodie, @The Velvet Curtain, @User and @User ...... not bad for a bunch of 40 somethings.
> 
> View attachment 153771


----------



## Smithbat (8 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> All this pizza chat is suddenly making me feel very inadequate.


You will always be adequate to us


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> You will always be adequate to us


Speak for yourself


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Dec 2016)

We now have 6 Christmas cards.


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2016)

I have zero too, hope I don't get any more


----------



## TVC (8 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> I have zero too, hope I don't get any more


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> View attachment 153795


----------



## Smithbat (8 Dec 2016)

I have revalued everything, I am now on to intercompany and MADA. This makes me happy


----------



## hopless500 (8 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> We've got 2


So have we.


----------



## GM (8 Dec 2016)

I bet Hils & Hops are watching The Apprentice


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2016)

I've just had fish finger sandwiches,


----------



## TVC (8 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I've just had fish finger sandwiches,


With red sauce I trust.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> With red sauce I trust.


No, Tartare sauce, plus they were 'Birds Eye' battered fish fingers.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2016)

We've just got back from the victorian xmas evening at Hoar Park, an excellent evening out but driving round small twisting lanes in the dark is not something I enjoy.


----------



## summerdays (8 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> I bet Hils & Hops are watching The Apprentice


I would be if summerling got out of the shower... I'm not that interested, but the rest of the family do so I'll browse CC and watch at the same time (though 40 mins behind so no spoilers please!)


----------



## Smithbat (8 Dec 2016)

That's it, month end is done, I am off work now until Tuesday.


----------



## summerdays (8 Dec 2016)

I've just worked out why you think they should be watching. 

I must admit that Gin is not really my thing but seeing all the different flavours I'm wondering whether I ought to give it a try.


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2016)

I am off to bed, been up since 4am and the same tomorrow.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> I bet Hils & Hops are watching The Apprentice


I've never watched it and don't intend doing so.


----------



## Smithbat (8 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I've just worked out why you think they should be watching.
> 
> I must admit that Gin is not really my thing but seeing all the different flavours I'm wondering whether I ought to give it a try.


You definitely should. A good gin is just sublime.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> The postman knocked, so i dashed to the door as fast as my elbow crutches allowed. He held the parcel out for me to sign for. I immediately grabbed it off him then threw it under the bush in the garden. He looked at me strange, so i gave him a  sign. She hasn't seen it, so i'll retrieve it when she's not looking.




The parcel was retrieved and smuggled into the house successfully. Mission accomplished!


----------



## Katherine (8 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> Xmas doo later. Only 20 out of 170 going. Boring lot. Suggested early beers in the Markets and only 3 or 4 of us are going. Apparently the others are teaching, it's about the only time they do...



It's mine tomorrow, just under half the staff are going, which is the lowest ever. 
It will be the fourth out of five festive nights out in less than four weeks. Two different cycle groups, friends, work and Pilates. 



Hill Wimp said:


> I am soooooo tired


Hope you feel better soon! 



User14044mountain said:


> In other news, No 1 son has malaria. He was quite sick from it a couple of days ago but he's now on the right medication and seems to be recovering. Silly man....he missed a couple of days of his prophylaxis pills. Not something he'll do again.
> 
> Actually this isn't very mundane either.


Oh, I hope he recovers and stays well too. 



summerdays said:


> Still prefer Poldark....


Me too! 



Lullabelle said:


> We now have 6 Christmas cards.


Ditto! 



The Velvet Curtain said:


> With red sauce I trust.


Mayonnaise would be best. 



raleighnut said:


> No, Tartare sauce, plus they were 'Birds Eye' battered fish fingers.


----------



## User19783 (8 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> The parcel was retrieved and smuggled into the house successfully. Mission accomplished!


Great
But what you going to do with the wrapping?
Can't just put it in the bin
People are watching


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Dec 2016)

User19783 said:


> Great
> But what you going to do with the wrapping?
> Can't just put it in the bin
> People are watching



Yes she probably scrutinises the recycling bag! I think i'll put it in someone else's.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I've just had fish finger sandwiches,


Have you ever had a fish fingers and mushy peas "taycake"?


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Dec 2016)

I made a fish finger sandwich the other day. Quite enjoyable. Also with tartar sauce, although I can see the attraction in red sauce as well. (I should like to enter into evidence, M'Lud, that Illinois is like the Idaho of horseradish.)


----------



## lutonloony (9 Dec 2016)

Oscar, pictured left, is purring very loudly into my lughole. I think this supposed to spur me into action to go and find the munchies box, sadly it s failing


----------



## GM (9 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I've never watched it and don't intend doing so.



I don't blame you, it is a bit naff. I only watch it for the stunning aerial shots over London.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Dec 2016)

I have coughed and spluttered my way through the night. 

I need sleep now pleeeeease.


----------



## GM (9 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have coughed and spluttered my way through the night.
> 
> I need sleep now pleeeeease.


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2016)

Hope you're well again for Christmas Hills





Back to the docs today for more tests, oh joy.


----------



## GM (9 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> (Sorry @GM didn't mean to out hug you )




That's alright, you can give me a hug later!


----------



## GM (9 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hope you're well again for Christmas Hills
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good luck!


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I hope all goes well


Now everything nasty has been ruled out it is becoming more of a curious detective story.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Dec 2016)

User said:


> They still not figured out if you're actually human yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that I wholeheartedly agree with. I love Spanish Brandy almost as much as I love Gin.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Now everything nasty has been ruled out it is becoming more of a curious detective story.


I know that story well.


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Have they done the psych evaluation yet?


Have you got a competition going with Potsy to see who can be the rudest?


----------



## Katherine (9 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hope you're well again for Christmas Hills
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck. 
Hope everyone will be well enough by Christmas to enjoy it.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have coughed and spluttered my way through the night.
> 
> I need sleep now pleeeeease.


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2016)

First part of test done, lung function is normal without medication. Medication now taken, retest in 10 mins.


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Dec 2016)

Day four of party season, day four on the trot anyway, and I'm done.

Bleurgh.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2016)

There's a two hour sausage making course in Milton Keynes for £29.50 on Groupon at the moment. 
Selling out fast, apparently!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Dec 2016)

Apparently, if you turn your watch upside down at the test match you know what time it is in the UK. On that basis it's 4:34pm in Mumbai.


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Looking for super-fun?


Are you offering?


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Have you got a competition going with Potsy to see who can be the rudest?


How rude!

Anyway I am too poorly with man flu to be rude to anyone today


----------



## Smithbat (9 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> There's a two hour sausage making course in Milton Keynes for £29.50 on Groupon at the moment.
> Selling out fast, apparently!


I never ever want to see what goes in to sausages. I think if I did I would never eat another one


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> Day four of party season, day four on the trot anyway, and I'm done.
> 
> Bleurgh.



Just last night for me. In bed by 10:30 and I am shattered this morning.


----------



## postman (9 Dec 2016)

The bank have just telephoned,they want to speak to my wife.This should be good.We had a little Christmas spend in Edinburgh over the weekend.I wonder if they find that suspicious ,i will let you know later on.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Dec 2016)

I'm at the dentist waiting for the injection to take hold. Replacement filling in the offing


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Dec 2016)

Hope all concerned are feeling better soon.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I'm at the dentist waiting for the injection to take hold. Replacement filling in the offing


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2016)

Let's see if @The Velvet Curtain knows why I'm posting this?


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Lordy, you are an unhealthy bunch! I had a couple of days sniffles but you all seem to be at Death's door...
> 
> *Sets up a _cordon sanitaire_*


I'm off sick until Monday, man flu has struck me down, my usual high energy levels are now sloth like


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2016)

User said:


> You're wanting to encourage tree rats into your garden? Are you planning to use them in your kebabs?


They don't need any encouragement, I think they live in the garden now


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I can lend you an air rifle if you want...


You want me to shoot my only friends?


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Let's see if @The Velvet Curtain knows why I'm posting this?
> 
> View attachment 153834


No idea.

Anyway, man up with this flu stuff.


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2016)

All tests done, I have a lung function profile that sits at the top end of the normal range for my age etc  and that is despite something not being right. So no answer as to what is going on, but I am apparently a fine example of the human form and a perfectly tuned machine - I can write that because a doctor has tested me and he says so.

Still would quite like to know what is wrong with me though.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> All tests done, I have a lung function profile that sits at the top end of the normal range for my age etc  and that is despite something not being right. So no answer as to what is going on, but I am apparently a fine example of the human form and a perfectly tuned machine - I can write that because a doctor has tested me and he says so.
> 
> Still would quite like to know what is wrong with me though.


Welcome to the 'over 50' club.


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> No idea.


Maybe this reply from August might shed some light? 


> Next job is to paint the fence front and back to shut @The Velvet Curtain up


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2016)

User said:


> You may be on to something.... it may be the male menopause (or strictly speaking, andropause). Has your GP done any hormonal tests TVC?


Leave it out, I'm still 25 inside my brain.


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> What are your symptoms?
> I'm sure we can diagnose better than the medical experts





User said:


> Why don't you describe your symptoms and we can all have a go at diagnosing?



TMN to me I think


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Dec 2016)

My vote is for Chronic Fatigue.

My consultant recently described me as one of his typical high functioning patients that have to have the plug pulled on them before they start listening to their bodies.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Leave it out, I'm still 25 inside my brain.


Aren't we all.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Oi! Stop being sensible....




Just goes to show *consultants know bugger all.

Me high functioning


Except Mr R of course


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Any of these ring a bell?
> 
> 
> depression
> ...


I don't know about TVC but you've just described my life to perfection.


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Leave it out, I'm still 25 inside my brain.



You are making the assumption that you have a brain.


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Any of these ring a bell?
> 
> 
> depression
> ...


I've had all of those for years


----------



## GM (9 Dec 2016)

All this medical talk, can I just add my 2 penneth. I can't praise the NSH enough, I've just had my stent removed this morning and been discharged from the Royal Free after nearly 3 months having treatment with them. Brilliant Dr's and Nurses, everyone was so nice and helpful..... I'm one happy bunny!


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> All this medical talk, can I just add my 2 penneth. I can't praise the NSH enough, I've just had my stent removed this morning and been discharged from the Royal Free after nearly 3 months having treatment with them. Brilliant Dr's and Nurses, everyone was so nice and helpful..... I'm one happy bunny!


Brilliant news GM.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Dec 2016)

I've discovered that the way to an unstressful dentist visit is to be so knackered that you struggle to keep your eyes open once in the chair.


----------



## Smithbat (9 Dec 2016)

Can I add in my two penneth too. My daughter had a pilonidal sinus that needs an operation. We have been to the hospital today and they are delaying her surgery until after her A levels so she doesn't need to lose any study time.


----------



## postman (9 Dec 2016)

Well someone has used my wifes card details online,to buy seventy quids worth of vouchers.The Bank has cancelled her card.Refunded the money to us,the company ,they have told us, who they are.will not get paid by us.But some scrote has £70 of their vouchers.Well done Bank.


----------



## GM (9 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> No 1 son seems to recovering from malaria after two days on medication. He had the _falciparum _type which if left can be nasty. He's now just feeling worn out and is chilling in his hut by the side of Lake Malawi. Luckily there doesn't seem to be any resistant strains of malaria in his area so hopefully he'll be better in a few more days.



That's good news, glad he's on the mend, wish him well.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2016)

If i had a light meter i'm sure it'd register 2 out of 10 here today.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I never ever want to see what goes in to sausages. I think if I did I would never eat another one


If you were making your own, you would know 
But I agree with you regarding bought sausages!!


----------



## Smithbat (9 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> If i had a light meter i'm sure it'd register 2 out of 10 here today.


Is it a tad dark in the norf?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I've discovered that the way to an unstressful dentist visit is to be so knackered that you struggle to keep your eyes open once in the chair.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Is it a tad dark in the norf?




I'll say!! I'm walking round with one of these on.





I'm off soon for a walk. I'd better get the high viz gear out!


----------



## Smithbat (9 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'll say!! I'm walking round with one of these on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Down here in the balmy south I am contemplating putting the washing out....


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Dec 2016)

to everyone who needs one


----------



## lutonloony (9 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> to everyone who needs one[


Only once you had sent one, did I realise I needed one


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2016)

A friend from the cycling club is due back at Manchester airport this afternoon. He's been on holiday to the Algarve for 4 weeks. Imagine leaving the sun of Faro airport for the grim skies of Manchester.


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> My vote is for Chronic Fatigue.
> 
> My consultant recently described me as one of his typical high functioning patients that have to have the plug pulled on them before they start listening to their bodies.


You may be right, but don't tell the others.


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2016)

The car has been washed and valeted, and a proper job was done on it too by some of our East European friends. They also did smiles, chat and jokes, thoroughly nice blokes.


----------



## mybike (9 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> You want me to shoot my only friends?



Have they admitted to being your friends?



The Velvet Curtain said:


> All tests done, I have a lung function profile that sits at the top end of the normal range for my age etc  and that is despite something not being right. So no answer as to what is going on, but I am apparently a fine example of the human form and a perfectly tuned machine - I can write that because a doctor has tested me and he says so.
> 
> Still would quite like to know what is wrong with me though.



Are they telling the truth?


----------



## mybike (9 Dec 2016)

postman said:


> Well someone has used my wifes card details online,to buy seventy quids worth of vouchers.The Bank has cancelled her card.Refunded the money to us,the company ,they have told us, who they are.will not get paid by us.But some scrote has £70 of their vouchers.Well done Bank.



The company probably need to be more careful. Many seem to only ask for card number, expiry date & security number. Should also ask for name & address.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Dec 2016)

One of the guys who used to work with us, he retired a few years ago, comes in now and again to say hello He and his wife have always worked, raised 3 kids. They have bought a 1 bed bungalow in Spain and are moving out there for good on the 9th of next month. We all wished them both well. He said that they decided to go as there was nothing keeping them here plus this country is now full of foreigners. Didn't think it right to point out that when they move they will be foreigners, plus, when this brexit hoo ha goes through and we leave the EU, he may not get free healthcare. Good luck to them both anyway, spending their lives in the sunshine


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2016)

Off to a Christmas party tonight at the pub. Three course Turkey and pudding meal followed by two comedians. It won't be awful.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Dec 2016)

Car is packed for tomorrow's craft fair. Beer is now being consumed


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Car is packed for tomorrow's craft fair. Beer is now being consumed


 good luck

I need regular updates and a full report afterwards.


----------



## GM (9 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Car is packed for tomorrow's craft fair. Beer is now being consumed




Good luck for tomorrow hops, hope you make mega bucks.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> good luck
> 
> I need regular updates and a full report afterwards.


It may be delayed. I have to fling everything into the car when it ends at 7, dash home, fling most of it in the garage. Quick shower, back in the car and drive to works Christmas do and abandon car in dodgy carpark. It all starts at 7.30 so I'm hoping they'll keep the food for me. Doubt I'll make it before 8.30 
Once I've downed a load of beer and got home I'm planning a long lie in before dashing to stables to see what I need to do for a friend's horses for a week.


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Off to a Christmas party tonight at the pub. Three course Turkey and pudding meal followed by two comedians. It won't be awful.



Are the comedians accompanied by ice cream or custard?


----------



## tyred (9 Dec 2016)

I've won a Christmas hamper in a raffle!


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2016)

Friday night quiz. Who am I thinking of?


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Friday night quiz. Who am I thinking of?
> 
> View attachment 153877


Oh no, I'm not falling for that one


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I've won a Christmas hamper in a raffle!


Contents included?


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2016)

Party time


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I'm at the dentist waiting for the injection to take hold. Replacement filling in the offing



anaesthetic, anaesthetic, I also had a filling replaced yesterday. I toughed it out though.


----------



## midlife (9 Dec 2016)

Lost the TV remote......bugger 

Shaun


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Dec 2016)

There's a new baby horse arrived at the yard


----------



## winjim (9 Dec 2016)

Today I literally took the piss out of my boss.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> What rhymes with orange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me he's better at being a Dr?


----------



## hopless500 (9 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> anaesthetic, anaesthetic, I also had a filling replaced yesterday. I toughed it out though.


I tried to persuade him anaesthetic wasn't probably needed as it was a direct replacement. Given it fell out several weeks ago he had fun getting it back out


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2016)

@Hill Wimp

I have found a good picture for my Christmas avatar, but somehow I cannot load it as my avatar. If I send it to you or post it on here, can you change my avatar for me please?


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> @Hill Wimp
> 
> I have found a good picture for my Christmas avatar, but somehow I cannot load it as my avatar. If I send it to you or post it on here, can you change my avatar for me please?


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


>


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Dec 2016)

winjim said:


> Today I literally took the piss out of my boss.


Come the revolution you'll make him drink it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> @Hill Wimp
> 
> I have found a good picture for my Christmas avatar, but somehow I cannot load it as my avatar. If I send it to you or post it on here, can you change my avatar for me please?


I'll do it if you wish. Can you PM the picture you want to use?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> There's a new baby horse arrived at the yard
> View attachment 153881


And her she is with her mum a couple of months ago


----------



## hopless500 (9 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> And her she is with her mum a couple of months ago
> View attachment 153889


Beautiful.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> @Hill Wimp
> 
> I have found a good picture for my Christmas avatar, but somehow I cannot load it as my avatar. If I send it to you or post it on here, can you change my avatar for me please?


PM it to me and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> And her she is with her mum a couple of months ago
> View attachment 153889


Stunning.


----------



## summerdays (9 Dec 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'll do it if you wish. Can you PM the picture you want to use?


Yes that's a better idea


----------



## winjim (9 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Come the revolution you'll make him drink it.


It'll be hot caustic vapour by the time I've finished with it. So yeah, maybe


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Beautiful.





Hill Wimp said:


> Stunning.



I know next to feck all about horses, but I seem to have got roped into mucking out and bedtime duties for my wife's horse.

I always chat to the other horses as I walk about; I have quickly learned that all have their own personalities and quirks.

Thankfully it's a small yard so I can speak to them all in a short space of time.

This wee one is a half-sister (same sire, different dam) to one of the loveliest horses I have met (he was put down last year due to serious injury - he used to hook me round my neck and cuddle me when I went in)

Here's the sire:


----------



## hopless500 (9 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I know next to feck all about horses, but I seem to have got roped into mucking out and bedtime duties for my wife's horse.
> 
> I always chat to the other horses as I walk about; I have quickly learned that all have their own personalities and quirks.
> 
> ...


So the little one is a potential dressage horse?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> So the little one is a potential dressage horse?


Yes, I think "great things*" are planned.

*I don't understand how it works, I just chatter to them


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> So the little one is a potential dressage horse?


I was about to say mum and daughter look to have nice movement. I can see why now.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Dec 2016)

I need help asap!! The presents i'm sending to myself are tearing me up. I don't want to but i'm hearing voices telling me to open them now.


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2016)

Thank you to all those who offered help with the avatar. Spotsy was so rude that he broke my internet connection.

I think I might be able to manage the process myself, now that I have discovered the picture is in downloads and not in photos. I will have another go, and then send it to a very kind person if necessary.


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2016)

As you were!

Do you like the hat?


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I know next to feck all about horses, but I seem to have got roped into mucking out


Ah yes, the husbsnd/father role in a horse owning household: hold the bridle and write the cheques.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> As you were!
> 
> Do you like the hat?



Very glam


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> As you were!
> 
> Do you like the hat?


I'm glad they cropped the photo above the fishnets.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> As you were!
> 
> Do you like the hat?


Perfik.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2016)

Kizzy keeps biting my ankles this morning.


----------



## summerdays (10 Dec 2016)

My nose is just feeling a little bit blocked and my throat slightly sore I'm going to have a cold.
(Still not actually here yet ... just the tell tale signs).

And I'm awake at silly o'clock!


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> My nose is just feeling a little bit blocked and my throat slightly sore I'm going to have a cold.
> (Still not actually here yet ... just the tell tale signs).
> 
> And I'm awake at silly o'clock!



I'm awake too.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

and me


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

I like to share my cold with you all.

Today I have progressed beyond Porn Line voice to leaking nose. I still have a hacking cough and my chest hurts from coughing so much. Even my teeth are tingling.

You will so enjoy it.


----------



## summerdays (10 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I like to share my cold with you all.
> 
> Today I have progressed beyond Porn Line voice to leaking nose. I still have a hacking cough and my chest hurts from coughing so much. Even my teeth are tingling.
> 
> You will so enjoy it.


Thanks you are very generous!

I'm going to self medicate with alcohol in the hope of either killing the germs or if not having a party with them!

Managed to fall back to sleep though woke to weird dreams including a revolving greenhouse and me cycling without lights and the meeting some boys doing the same being followed by a lorry with no lights!


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Thanks you are very generous!
> 
> I'm going to self medicate with alcohol in the hope of either killing the germs or if not having a party with them!
> 
> Managed to fall back to sleep though woke to weird dreams including a revolving greenhouse and me cycling without lights and the meeting some boys doing the same being followed by a lorry with no lights!


Self medicating with Absinthe then?


----------



## summerdays (10 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Self medicating with Absinthe then?


Normally whiskey in this house.... but I may toast to abscent friends!


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2016)

Morning all, it's a good job Nurse TVC is feeling better with all these poorly sick people about.

Great night last night, smashing three couse turkey supper, two great comedians and not too much grown up pop. Ready to do today now, I may have a smidgen of Christmas spirit about me and I'm ready to think about buying presents and getting in the booze.

 for anyone who is snotty or barky this morning.


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2016)

If anyone is wondering what to get me for Chritmas 

http://www.social-animals.net/en/li...im-pei-musee-du-louvre-paris-france-2016.html


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2016)

Morning. I hope that the Peeps going down with a fold or clu will soon get better. So in the meantime a short interlude of pictures of the early mornings over the past few days.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2016)

Has anyone taken a look outside yet? I thought I'd just ask as it would save me getting up.


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone taken a look outside yet? I thought I'd just ask as it would save me getting up.


Yes, it is a beautiful winter's morning, the robins are on the bird table, the snowman looks magestic, the children are sledging down the hill. There is a brass band playing by the church and the WI are handing out mulled wine and piping hot mince pies.

Or it could be grey and drizzly.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Dec 2016)

Ivan is curled up with me in bed and has very kindly wiped his cold wet nose all over my arm


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2016)

I was awake at 6am. I've just spent the last 2 hours working out my total miles for the year(so far).


----------



## mybike (10 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> One of the guys who used to work with us, he retired a few years ago, comes in now and again to say hello He and his wife have always worked, raised 3 kids. They have bought a 1 bed bungalow in Spain and are moving out there for good on the 9th of next month. We all wished them both well. He said that they decided to go as there was nothing keeping them here plus this country is now full of foreigners. Didn't think it right to point out that when they move they will be foreigners, plus, when this brexit hoo ha goes through and we leave the EU, he may not get free healthcare. Good luck to them both anyway, spending their lives in the sunshine



One of our neighbours who did the same has recently returned to the UK.


----------



## mybike (10 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> My nose is just feeling a little bit blocked and my throat slightly sore I'm going to have a cold.
> (Still not actually here yet ... just the tell tale signs).
> 
> And I'm awake at silly o'clock!





Salty seadog said:


> I'm awake too.....





User said:


> Me too...





Hill Wimp said:


> and me





User14044mountain said:


> I'm awake too



I wasn't awake, but you lot make too much noise.


----------



## gavgav (10 Dec 2016)

I had my annual cricket club dinner last night, superb as always, and this morning I have my annual post cricket club dinner hangover (not so superb!)


----------



## Katherine (10 Dec 2016)

No hangover. I think I managed to drink exactly enough to get slightly merry, still make sense and walk safely, yet enjoy the evening out with colleagues. We went to a German themed club where you were expected to dance on the benches but not on the tables and the Oompa band entertained us with their versions of silly songs. Only slightly spoilt by another table of people near us who had an argument involving throwing their drinks at each other but I got a soaking too. They were quickly removed from the premises and I dried my dress under the hand dryer.


----------



## Smithbat (10 Dec 2016)

I am off on a 24 hour sleepover with the Guides tonight. I don't expect that much sleep.....


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2016)

I've discovered it is grey and drizzly out. We had to rush down town and pick up a carpet we bought last week. The carpet came with some objects that look like a stinger!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Ah yes, the husbsnd/father role in a horse owning household: hold the bridle and write the cheques.


I just turn up and chat to the horses, no cheque writing is involved


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I just turn up and chat to the horses, no cheque writing is involved


Well someone is writing the cheques, think of the bikes you could own.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Thanks you are very generous!
> 
> I'm going to self medicate with alcohol in the hope of either killing the germs or if not having a party with them!
> 
> Managed to fall back to sleep though woke to weird dreams including a revolving greenhouse and me cycling without lights and the meeting some boys doing the same being followed by a lorry with no lights!



I have had 1 for over a month, drugs and alcohol haven't worked and believe me, I have tried!


----------



## Oxo (10 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yes, it is a beautiful winter's morning, the robins are on the bird table, the snowman looks magestic, the children are sledging down the hill. There is a brass band playing by the church and the WI are handing out mulled wine and piping hot mince pies.



Someone sent me a Christmas card with the same picture.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 153898


I have a hat like the blokes on the left and right of the picture


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Could someone explain to the Doc that the washing machine works better if you switch it on?


Why, are you too chicken to tell her?


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> No hangover. I think I managed to drink exactly enough to get slightly merry, still make sense and walk safely, yet enjoy the evening out with colleagues. We went to a German themed club where you were expected to dance on the benches but not on the tables and the Oompa band entertained us with their versions of silly songs. Only slightly spoilt by another table of people near us who had an argument involving throwing their drinks at each other but I got a soaking too. They were quickly removed from the premises and I dried my dress under the hand dryer.
> 
> View attachment 153898



There is always someone who has to spoil things for other.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Dec 2016)

mybike said:


> One of our neighbours who did the same has recently returned to the UK.



I understand peoples desire to live in the sunshine but it isn't all rosey. I have heard numerous stories of people buying in France and Spain, then struggling to sell up over there when things don't work out.


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> My nose is just feeling a little bit blocked and my throat slightly sore I'm going to have a cold.
> (Still not actually here yet ... just the tell tale signs).
> 
> And I'm awake at silly o'clock!





Hill Wimp said:


> I like to share my cold with you all.
> 
> Today I have progressed beyond Porn Line voice to leaking nose. I still have a hacking cough and my chest hurts from coughing so much. Even my teeth are tingling.
> 
> You will so enjoy it.





User said:


> Bugger off! I had it last week....



Mine has turned into full on man flu now, I just slept for nearly 12 hours, it was just like being at work


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I am off on a 24 hour sleepover with the Guides tonight. I don't expect that much sleep.....


48 hour days aren't new you know!


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Mine has turned into full on man flu now, I just slept for nearly 12 hours, it was just like being at work


I'm sure you will struggle through, perhaps plenty of chilli sauce on your kebab will help you sweat it out.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

Just sorted out the muck up the BT engineer left at my parents house yesterday.

All devices now connected to the Internet again. My mother can stop panicking now


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm sure you will struggle through, perhaps plenty of chilli sauce on your kebab will help you sweat it out.


I cannot face food either, I must be really ill


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> I cannot face food either, I must be really ill


Oi where is your Xmas avatar?


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

Food is off the menu here too.

I don't even fancy a Gin


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oi where is your Xmas avatar?


I don't do Christmas 

Though it is Christmas dinner at work on Tuesday, hope I'm eating by then


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> I don't do Christmas
> 
> Though it is Christmas dinner at work on Tuesday, hope I'm eating by then


You are normally the first with your avatar and


----------



## hopless500 (10 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Food is off the menu here too.
> 
> I don't even fancy a Gin


----------



## hopless500 (10 Dec 2016)

The last cuppa before leaving to set up the stall.


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> I cannot face food either, I must be really ill





Hill Wimp said:


> Food is off the menu here too.
> 
> I don't even fancy a Gin



Are you sure waitress TVC can't tempt you with anything?


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Dec 2016)

I have a finite number of FaceBook 'friends'. If someone sends me a friend request, I either decline or accept and remove an existing friend so the total never exceeds 101. Today I noticed that I currently have 100 'friends', meaning some fecker has unfriended me! Can't work out who though


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2016)

Time to start the Christmas cooking.


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> You are normally the first with your avatar and


There!


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Dec 2016)

There as well


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> There!


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> There as well


Any snow yet GA?


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Any snow yet GA?


We had 4 inches last Sunday, but much of it melted by late Monday. We are looking at some more Sunday, not to be much accumulation, and an "event" later in the week after the bitter cold passes. My high temperatures are about -5 to - 10C right now. As day dawns, we are at about -6, skyrocketing up to about -2 today. Break out the shorts and the summer bike!


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2016)

Today's visitor


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2016)

Cooking is complete, soup and a tomato reduction are cooling ready to freeze.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Dec 2016)

Ironing is done, bedroom cleaned, now exhausted and relaxing with a brew.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2016)

I'm a bad dad.

Just been out for food, like you do. Daughter comes down. Can you take me to Stockport ? Me no. Not at this time (nearly 3pm) just to get stuck in horrendous shopping traffic. I've already had to st in a car for over 15 hours this week, I'm not doing any more.

Hummmfff stomped off back to her bedroom. Might have bothered if they were up this morning, but I'm not driving into town in a afternoon.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2016)

Both cars washed. Mine was absolutely filthy again, and it's been washed twice this week already (yes I am as bad with the car as I am with the bikes).


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2016)

I've noticed a lot of things for sale on the bay have been found in the attic. Has Santa been stashing stuff up there ready for the big day?


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Dec 2016)

Our car was cleaned yesterday and it now smells like tarts boudoir


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Food is off the menu here too.
> 
> I don't even fancy a Gin


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Our car was cleaned yesterday and it now smells like tarts boudoir


Are you sure it doesn't smell like a hairdressers salon ?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2016)

I hope you like it? It took me ages trying to change it.

They are supposed to be the three pyramids at Giza, one of the rare years that we had snow.


----------



## Oxo (10 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Be very scared.....these 3 will be qualified doctors very soon
> 
> View attachment 153916


How long does it take to qualify these days?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2016)

Grandad Bike by Isabella, 6.





I think her pony riding might have influenced her vision of a bike.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2016)

Tea in oven ! Christmas Movies on telly, and a 5 litre keg of Hob Goblin to sample.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2016)

In the cafe in Smiths nursery in Baginton this dinner time and we had a bit of a delay in serving the meal so they gave us complimentary drinks to compensate for the wait..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> Tea in oven ! Christmas Movies on telly, and a 5 litre keg of Hob Goblin to sample.


There's a rarity: an ample sample!


----------



## Katherine (10 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Grandad Bike by Isabella, 6.
> View attachment 153921
> 
> I think her pony riding might have influenced her vision of a bike.


Wonderful picture and one to keep for sure. Put the date on the back!


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> "Inbox me" must be one of the most irritating phrases of all time
> 
> Would you like me to put you in a box? If you want me to email you, why not just say so!


Also ''thinking outside the box''...


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Be very scared.....these 3 will be qualified doctors very soon
> 
> View attachment 153916


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Wonderful picture and one to keep for sure. Put the date on the back!


Will do, and I'm under instructions to put her name on it too...


----------



## postman (10 Dec 2016)

Had my cleaning head on.Gone over the house like a whirlwind.Only the back and front room to do.Monday for them two.Then i can leave it all while next Christmas.Very pleased with myself,it looks great.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Dec 2016)

First batch of mince pies made this morning, half of first batch already consumed.


----------



## tyred (10 Dec 2016)

Hamper now collected and it is much bigger than I expected. A very quick glance reveals 3 bottles of Australian wine, 4 wine glasses, countless tins of sweets and biscuits and big wooden box full of posh teas, a huge teddy beat and God knows what else. 

Must weigh about 4 stone. I know this as I couldn't be bothered with the snarled up town centre traffic so parked on the outskirts expecting the hamper to be quite light. I've carried it about 2 miles back to the car and actually had to fold the seat down to put it in the boot and now my arms hurt. 

I think I deserve a biscuit


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> First batch of mince pies made this morning, half of first batch already consumed.


Life's a batch and then...no pie.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

I am shattered.

Huge clear out in my workroom, wardrobe and various other storage spaces.

I now have a car load for the hospice shop next week.

I may need a lie down.


----------



## Oxo (10 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am shattered.
> 
> Huge clear out in my workroom, wardrobe and various other storage spaces.
> 
> ...



Lie down contented in the knowledge you now have lots of space for all your Christmas prezzies.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Gin?


Chimay Blue


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Dec 2016)

Seven o'clock time for a drink


----------



## Oxo (10 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Seven o'clock time for a drink



I don't get the seven o'clock business. Reading posts on the forum it seems that there is no time like the present when it comes to having a tiple. Cheers!


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Seven o'clock time for a drink


Yep, Beachams all in one, it has alcohol in it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> I don't get the seven o'clock business. Reading posts on the forum it seems that there is no time like the present when it comes to having a tiple. Cheers!



I've been delaying because after a couple of drinks I normally fall asleep but I want to watch the boxing later


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Seven o'clock time for a drink


Keep up I'm about to pour my second.


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Keep up I'm about to pour my second.


Your appetite came back then?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Keep up I'm about to pour my second.



I haven't had as much practise as you


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Your appetite came back then?


I have done a lot today.

I think the day nurse drugs helped.


----------



## summerdays (10 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Gin?



You think she is putting the gin in the car?


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I haven't had as much practise as you


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2016)

It is the company Christmas Do tonight. We have Dave Gorman to watch


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I happen to know that there's only one thing that Hils does with gin



By the smell of her I presume it is bath in it?


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> By the smell of her I presume it is bath in it?




I would never waste Gin that way.


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2016)

Hi @hopless500 how was your day?


----------



## hopless500 (10 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hi @hopless500 how was your day?


Long. But fairly productive thank you  It did rather piddle it down but it was warmish.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2016)

The washing machine's just finished,but i can't be bothered to empty it.


----------



## Haitch (11 Dec 2016)

In Utrecht this afternoon, my better three-quarters said, "It looks grey and murky but it's not as grey and murky as it looks", which confused me. We then went into a bar for lunch and I ordered, and drank, a glass of buttermilk. Must have been the confusion.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Dec 2016)

I am now the owner of a used snowblower. I'll also need to be the owner of some gas/oil mixture, and a new jerry can for the gas/oil mix fuel. Quite mundane. The new (to me) snowblower looks like a Trabant, only with more horsepower. I only have about 1/2 inch of snow right now, though.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> The washing machine's just finished,but i can't be bothered to empty it.


If the door won't open, a quick spin cycle will "fool" the machine sensors.


----------



## summerdays (11 Dec 2016)

Early morning to anyone awake.... at silly o'clock! Though I'm hoping to fall back to sleep in a bit. Let's hope today's weather is kinder to us than yesterday's.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Dec 2016)

I'm awake.

Still coughing, have a headache and my nose is still leaking but other than that I feel fine and dandy.

Must be down to that huge clear out for the charity shop I did yesterday.

It's not raining outside.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2016)

Morning. TVC painted such a wonderful scene of life outside, as if a it was part of a musical that I dare not take a look.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Dec 2016)

Morning all, kettle is on help yourselves to a brew


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2016)

Thank Goodness for that! I have taken a peek outside and the cast of Westside story haven't started filming yet. The fog and it being dark has probably delayed them.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Morning all, kettle is on help yourselves to a brew


Thanks, I've had two. Could you top up the sugar please it's getting a bit low.


----------



## mybike (11 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> I understand peoples desire to live in the sunshine but it isn't all rosey. I have heard numerous stories of people buying in France and Spain, then struggling to sell up over there when things don't work out.



In this case it was age and health I think


----------



## mybike (11 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Time to start the Christmas cooking.



Pie pastry in the fridge.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2016)

Oh dear! I'll be on the carpet later.


----------



## summerdays (11 Dec 2016)

This week is going to be Christmas Prep week hopefully in this household.... though I'm still trying to summon up the enthusiasm for it.


----------



## Oxo (11 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> This week is going to be Christmas Prep week hopefully in this household.... though I'm still trying to summon up the enthusiasm for it.


Leave our preparation until Christmas Eve. Pack case, fill car with petrol, drive north to number one son. Prezzies already sorted.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Dec 2016)

Ivan is sitting next to me purring and alternating between batting at me and licking me to get attention.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Dec 2016)

I have left my bed and am sort of dressed.

Food is looking more appealing today.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2016)

The sun is now up, the fog has lifted and revealed frost on the cars and on wires which are now glistening in the sun.
I may have a short working span today as I can feel the fairies gathering at the moment.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Dec 2016)

I now have The Woog purring his head off


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks, I've had two. Could you top up the sugar please it's getting a bit low.



Sorted


----------



## TVC (11 Dec 2016)

TVC gravy kit is ready to go.


----------



## TVC (11 Dec 2016)

User said:


> You're not making your own stock?!?
> 
> Shame on you!


The stock is just to add to the richness, all those bones and offcuts were free from the butcher, once it is cooked down there will be enough meat to make a cottage pie. Dead chuffed. Meat, bones and veg are now roasting.

The Basque lamb stew for the Christmas eve tapas feast is also under way, lamb neck red wine, tomatoes, thickened with breadcrumbs. It's going to be spectacular.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The stock is just to add to the richness, all those bones and offcuts were free from the butcher, once it is cooked down there will be enough meat to make a cottage pie. Dead chuffed. Meat, bones and veg are now roasting.
> 
> The Basque lamb stew for the Christmas eve tapas feast is also under way, lamb neck red wine, tomatoes, thickened with breadcrumbs. It's going to be spectacular.



 the smell coming from the kitchen is heavenly


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Dec 2016)

I have just finished cleaning the lounge and now feel absolutely shattered, will this stupid cold ever go


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2016)

I've just de-gunked the filter on the dryer, I too am now worn out and wishing this horrible cough would bugger off 

Back to work tomorrow, that's going to be fun, not.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> I have just finished cleaning the lounge and now feel absolutely shattered, will this stupid cold ever go


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> I have just finished cleaning the lounge and now feel absolutely shattered, will this stupid cold ever go





potsy said:


> I've just de-gunked the filter on the dryer, I too am now worn out and wishing this horrible cough would bugger off
> 
> Back to work tomorrow, that's going to be fun, not.



 For both of you


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Dec 2016)

My workroom is now completely clean and rearranged.

I have moved a heavy bookcase and it's contents to its new location and moved a armchair downstairs ready for Xmas guests.I am now about to pile the car up with all the stuff for the hospice shop. Thank goodness for wing mirrors.


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2016)

I've been busy doing nothing today.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I've been busy doing nothing today.


The whole day through?


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> The whole day through?



Trying to find lots of things not to do


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> Trying to find lots of things not to do


Found any?


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Found any?


----------



## TVC (11 Dec 2016)

The gravy had been seperated from the solids, skimmed and is now reducing. Once cool the lumps of meat will be shredded and frozen for future use. The Basque lamb stew is also cooling and all my Christmas cards are written. 

Productive morning.

There is half a bottle of Rioja left, wonder what I can do with that


----------



## hopless500 (11 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> My workroom is now completely clean and rearranged.
> 
> I have moved a heavy bookcase and it's contents to its new location and moved a armchair downstairs ready for Xmas guests.I am now about to pile the car up with all the stuff for the hospice shop. Thank goodness for wing mirrors.


Don't be throwing any clothing out that I can cut up for patchwork


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2016)

I've been birdwatching


----------



## Oxo (11 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I've been busy doing nothing today.



I admire your stamina.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> My workroom is now completely clean and rearranged.
> 
> I have moved a heavy bookcase and it's contents to its new location and moved a armchair downstairs ready for Xmas guests.I am now about to pile the car up with all the stuff for the hospice shop. Thank goodness for wing mirrors.


And.....I have been sorting out the 'library' and hoiked everything out, dusted and hoovered and stuff and am moving stuff back in. One bin liner full of crap binned so far and I'm sure there's more to go 
Edit.. it's only taken 4 full evenings so far with at least 2 more to go


----------



## Oxo (11 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> And.....I have been sorting out the 'library' and hoiked everything out, dusted and hoovered and stuff and am moving stuff back in. One bin liner full of crap binned so far and I'm sure there's more to go
> Edit.. it's only taken 4 full evenings so far with at least 2 more to go



Folks complain about Easter eggs being on sale before Christmas, but spring cleaning, that's in another league altogether.


----------



## summerdays (11 Dec 2016)

We have unintentionally decided to sugar soap the stair carpet...
I found it funnier than Mr Summerdays!


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Dec 2016)

I'm guessing there will be frankincense in the thurible to day, a later mass, grocery store, and indoor trainer are on the docket for today, as I have to thurif, which is a lot like grilling and/or boiler tending. Keep a good fire going.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Don't be throwing any clothing out that I can cut up for patchwork


No material has left the building. I haven't gone completely mad


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2016)

I've had help taking photos this afternoon.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Dec 2016)

Thats a cool cat.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Dec 2016)

Seed and fat balls have been put our for my feathered friends.


----------



## TVC (11 Dec 2016)

Just to be clear, fat balls is not Lu's pet name for me.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Dec 2016)




----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I've had help taking photos this afternoon.
> View attachment 153993


 he is rather gorgeous .


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2016)

Is anyone else planning to watch "Paddington" this evening?










I noticed it when I Peru sed the tv programmes, and could not bear to miss it.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Is anyone else planning to watch "Paddington" this evening?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, we will be watching on ch4 plus1


----------



## TVC (11 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Is anyone else planning to watch "Paddington" this evening?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw it on a plane flying out to Thailand, I've been waiting for it to come on tv ever since so Lu can see it. Very good film.


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2016)

User said:


> We shall watch on 4HD.


Ooh get you 


*so will I..


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Wol and I would like to know what 4HD is.


It's like ordinary Channel 4 but with a 4HD logo in the corner of the screen all the way through the film


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Dec 2016)

I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Wol and I would like to know what 4HD is.



My television is sixteen years old. It cost me one earth pound, as it was a raffle prize.


----------



## mybike (11 Dec 2016)

You can go off people you know.




potsy said:


> It's like ordinary Channel 4 but with a 4HD logo in the corner of the screen all the way through the film



I've seen those on YouTube.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> he is rather gorgeous .


He has very sharp claws and teeth and insists on sharpening them on the furniture which ends up in a tussle and ouch ouch!
The saying you can't teach an old dog new tricks doesn't apply to cats as Gwen is picking up his bad habits.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I've had help taking photos this afternoon.
> View attachment 153993


----------



## TVC (11 Dec 2016)

So what did we think to Paddington?

I love the theatrical staging and laughed all the way tbrough.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Dec 2016)

Henry was hooked.


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So what did we think to Paddington?
> 
> I love the theatrical staging and laughed all the way tbrough.



I didn't watch it, the film doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## mybike (11 Dec 2016)

Gonna be cold tonight 37.4 and falling.


----------



## TVC (11 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry was hooked.


Merlot was watching it too, she doesn't often watch tv.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Is anyone else planning to watch "Paddington" this evening?
> I noticed it when I Peru sed the tv programmes, and could not bear to miss it.


We saw it at the cinema, and enjoyed it immensely


----------



## GM (11 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I've had help taking photos this afternoon.
> View attachment 153993



Nice looking cat. We used to have one like that. Arthur was her name, don't ask.......


----------



## Oxo (11 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> Nice looking cat. We used to have one like that. Arthur was her name, don't ask.......
> 
> View attachment 154042



Arthur Askey?


----------



## slowmotion (11 Dec 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet.


 I tried this evening. All the items were out of stock.


----------



## GM (11 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Arthur Askey?



I think you're right.... Although it might have been Arthur Mullard


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Dec 2016)

Very mild outside again. I had the patio doors open most of the day yesterday.


----------



## summerdays (12 Dec 2016)

We had the dehumidifier going most of the day so the doors were shut.... there is still large damp patches in the carpet! But I managed a quick ride and a short walk to enjoy the better weather yesterday.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Dec 2016)

There is quite a cacophony of singing birds this morning. 

It's rather lovely.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Dec 2016)

I'm quite peckish this morning, most unlike me.

Popped into the station cafe to see if I could get some toast.

They looked at me aghast from amongst the sesame and quinoa wraps. 

No toast


----------



## summerdays (12 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm quite peckish this morning, most unlike me.
> 
> Popped into the station cafe to see if I could get some toast.
> 
> ...


Presumably toast actually requires them to do things rather than just hand over a packet!

I'm desperate for my coffee... still the alarm goes off in 7 mins and so only about another half an hour to go. (I could make him coffee in bed but he doesn't appreciate it anyway...).


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Dec 2016)

That is very true.

A toaster is far to easy and pedestrian for them. Unlike their highly complicated coffee machine.


----------



## potsy (12 Dec 2016)

I made it into work, my chest infection came with me 
Only 12 hours to suffer.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Dec 2016)

I've been catching flies


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I've been catching flies



right,I'm gonna give a like, not sure what for though,


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm quite peckish this morning, most unlike me.
> 
> Popped into the station cafe to see if I could get some toast.
> 
> ...


What no one qualified to make toast, a skills shortage?


----------



## summerdays (12 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> What no one qualified to make toast, a skills shortage?


One of my summerlings did some time as a an assistant house mistress in a boarding school to earn some money. They had to pass a toaster skill test before they were allowed to use it, though it was removed from their common room when they were found putting the bread in "pre-buttered"


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Dec 2016)

4.30 am, 50km commute. Its December and I am taking gear off. If it carries on like this I will be in shorts by New Year.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> right,I'm gonna give a like, not sure what for though,


I fell asleep and woke to find my mouth wide open.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I fell asleep and woke to find my mouth wide open.



less than ladylike.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> less than ladylike.


It wasn't my best moment I will admit.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Dec 2016)

@User I require your knowledge. We have discussed trying some proper Spanish sherry, not the old lady stuff, proper stuff like what Rick Stein has been waxing lyrical about, there have been a couple of suggestions on the cooking bites forum but was wondering if you could suggest anything else?


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2016)

Work until Thursday lunch, then off until new year.

Might have a blast round Clayton Vale on Friday


----------



## potsy (12 Dec 2016)

I made it til lunch then had to throw in the towel, booked the rest of the week off and can now get myself well 

Got to the car and had a proper coughing fit, had to wait a few minutes for it to settle down before I could set off.


----------



## TVC (12 Dec 2016)

User said:


> What are you having it with?
> 
> I've got a rather excellent Alvear Pedro Ximenez 1927 Dulce Viejo, which goes beautifully with desserts and cheeses (try it with _queso Cabrales)_.
> 
> ...



It will be with some cold meats and light tapas on Christmas Eve, we are looking for something decent that you can get in better supermarkets as time is now short.


----------



## TVC (12 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I'd go for the Williams & Humbert 12 Year Old Oloroso and/or the Fernando de Castilla Antique Amontillado, both of which are available at Waitrose.


Thank you


----------



## mybike (12 Dec 2016)

Not a good day with the pie filling. Bunged it in the slow cooker, then ten minutes later realised same wasn't plugged in. An hour later, after going for a walk, the slow cooker was still cold and the switch on the socket was off. A bit more salt added and up to temperature now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> I made it til lunch then had to throw in the towel, booked the rest of the week off and can now get myself well
> 
> Got to the car and had a proper coughing fit, had to wait a few minutes for it to settle down before I could set off.


----------



## TVC (12 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> I made it til lunch then had to throw in the towel, booked the rest of the week off and can now get myself well
> 
> Got to the car and had a proper coughing fit, had to wait a few minutes for it to settle down before I could set off.


I would show sympathy, but I'm aware how sarky you were about my manflu, so just suck it up


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> I made it til lunch then had to throw in the towel, booked the rest of the week off and can now get myself well
> 
> Got to the car and had a proper coughing fit, had to wait a few minutes for it to settle down before I could set off.


----------



## TVC (12 Dec 2016)

Home from work, however I will be returning at 6.30 to do another couple of hours.


----------



## summerdays (12 Dec 2016)

I put some bread in the oven and forgot all about it... lets just say that it seems to have quite a firm caramel coloured crust on it


----------



## raleighnut (12 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4594895, member: 21629"]Bought some really warm winter gloves for cycling. They're size 9. I normally wear children gloves as my hands are very small ...
View attachment 154100
[/QUOTE]
Big gloves keep your hands much warmer than tight ones if you 'cinch' the wrist cuff (they trap more air)


----------



## TVC (12 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4594946, member: 21629"]I know. That's why my winter gloves are few sizes bigger.[/QUOTE]
I bet the double up as bed socks too.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I'd go for the Williams & Humbert 12 Year Old Oloroso and/or the Fernando de Castilla Antique Amontillado, both of which are available at Waitrose.



Thank you


----------



## potsy (12 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I would show sympathy, but I'm aware how sarky you were about my manflu, so just suck it up


I just done a 4 hour 'rocky'


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2016)

Energy Companies are cheeky bleeders. 

When I got out of hospital last year, I'd updated my on-line dual fuel account and found we'd used a horrendous amount of electricity during that 6 weeks (bet they were all partying) - which was most likely dryer being on constantly and the electric heating left on in the conservatory, as my wife was running around visiting me. Anyway, upped the Direct debit quite a lot. Anyway, check to see how the account is now and updated all the readings, and we are £350 in credit. The calculator says if we carry on the same, then we'll be over £1000 in credit next year. So, go to adjust the direct debit, and it will only knock a few pounds off the monthly amount...

So, requested a partial refund, and the monthly amount has come down much more ! So I get my cash back and I'm not overpaying.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> Energy Companies are cheeky bleeders.
> 
> When I got out of hospital last year, I'd updated my on-line dual fuel account and found we'd used a horrendous amount of electricity during that 6 weeks (bet they were all partying) - which was most likely dryer being on constantly and the electric heating left on in the conservatory, as my wife was running around visiting me. Anyway, upped the Direct debit quite a lot. Anyway, check to see how the account is now and updated all the readings, and we are £350 in credit. The calculator says if we carry on the same, then we'll be over £1000 in credit next year. So, go to adjust the direct debit, and it will only knock a few pounds off the monthly amount...
> 
> So, requested a partial refund, and the monthly amount has come down much more ! So I get my cash back and I'm not overpaying.


For some reason our 'dual fuel' supplier decided to fit a new Gas Meter in the box outside the house, in 8 months it didn't move (it still said 000000.00) so we told them about it and they said "oh we'll just estimate your usage". After checking with 'Citizens Advice' we declined their kind offer and had a £400 rebate of the direct debit they'd had from us, it paid for a nice holiday.


----------



## potsy (12 Dec 2016)

User said:


> 'Muslims Like Us' BBC 2 @ 9.00 pm. I can recommend it.


I'm still recovering after watching yesterday's recommendation on here, Paddington


----------



## SWSteve (12 Dec 2016)

I left the house for work today, first day of a new job, at 5:30, I got home at 20:00. I am very tired.


----------



## potsy (12 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Was it about kebab eating Zombie train drivers?


Sadly not.


----------



## TVC (12 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> I'm still recovering after watching yesterday's recommendation on here, Paddington


I take it you prefer the original tv version.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Dec 2016)

Oi, you guys, you're flagging! I just checked the new posts page and mundanity didn't even appear on the first page. What is the world coming to?


----------



## TVC (12 Dec 2016)

@Markymark saw this and thought of you.







Yeah @Hill Wimp you too.


----------



## tyred (12 Dec 2016)

My nose is blocked.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Dec 2016)

Did the mods do this?


----------



## lutonloony (13 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oi, you guys, you're flagging! I just checked the new posts page and mundanity didn't even appear on the first page. What is the world coming to?





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oi, you guys, you're flagging! I just checked the new posts page and mundanity didn't even appear on the first page. What is the world coming to?


Certainly not the Osmond concerts


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Markymark saw this and thought of you.
> 
> View attachment 154140
> 
> ...


So true.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2016)

I went to a Pizza Express on the Strand. There was a young man with a hipster beard nearby. It quite ruined my evening.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I went to a Pizza Express on the Strand. There was a young man with a hipster beard nearby. It quite ruined my evening.


He ventured a bit far from Hoxton didn't he.

Brave boy.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2016)

Actually, the pizza was pretty dreadful too, so I may be being a little unfair on the young man.


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2016)

Fed up with laying there looking at the ceiling I've come downstairs for a bit.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Dec 2016)

Best part of the day when all is quiet. Have a cuppa and enjoy @dave r .


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2016)

The carol concert beforehand in St Clement Danes was absolutely wonderful.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Clement_Danes


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Best part of the day when all is quiet. Have a cuppa and enjoy @dave r .



I'd rather be asleep this early in the day. I did my share of early starts when I was working and don't need to now I'm retired.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I'd rather be asleep this early in the day. I did my share of early starts when I was working and don't need to now I'm retired.


Yeahbut the nice thing is you know the furthest you are going at this time of day now is to the kettle


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> Fed up with laying there looking at the ceiling I've come downstairs for a bit.


Just done the same, up and down all night coughing up phlegm, not one of my favourite pastimes 

Risking a coffee, but have no appetite for food, might be the start of my 2017 diet come early


----------



## summerdays (13 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Morning all. It's very dark outside. When do the days start getting longer? (That's a rhetorical question - I know the answer).


Not long now... though it usually takes me a month to start to notice the change! I was just browsing twitter and came across a map comparing sunshine in Europe with USA and I was amazed how much sunnier it was there. Especially in comparison to Southern Europe which I think of as sunny.

(Goes off to get a screen shot)


----------



## Oxo (13 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Morning all. It's very dark outside. When do the days start getting longer? (That's a rhetorical question - I know the answer).



I know the answer as well, but I'm not in a sharing mood this morning.


----------



## tyred (13 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Morning all. It's very dark outside. When do the days start getting longer? (That's a rhetorical question - I know the answer).



The nice Mr Edison invented a cure for the dark mornings


----------



## Haitch (13 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Best part of the day when all is quiet. Have a cuppa and enjoy @dave r .



Should there be a comma after "enjoy" or am I terribly naive?


----------



## SWSteve (13 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Markymark saw this and thought of you.
> 
> View attachment 154140
> 
> ...




Very true. If it's above the m4 then it's full of whippets


----------



## Haitch (13 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I was amazed how much sunnier it was there. Especially in comparison to Southern Europe which I think of as sunny.



Strange but true, New York is actually further south than Rome.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Dec 2016)

I'm listening to Radio Lancashire where they're reporting about a lorry spilling it's load of car wax and aerosols on the motorway. There must be a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## mybike (13 Dec 2016)

Got me snuffer stuck in a candle. Mrs MY thinks it funny.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Markymark saw this and thought of you.
> 
> View attachment 154140
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if I'm on the border or not? I'll pop out and see if I can see that line.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2016)

Morning, I've been out to do some posting.


----------



## mybike (13 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I'm not sure if I'm on the border or not? I'll pop out and see if I can see that line.



'tis a rather thick line

And in other news:








Illaveago said:


> Morning, I've been out to do some posting.



I'm staying in to do mine.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2016)

My number of posts and number of likes are the same. 




Well they were til I posted this.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2016)

Building Site News

Speaking to Dave the JCB Digger Driver.
92 cement trucks delivered yesterday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I went to a Pizza Express on the Strand. There was a young man with a hipster beard nearby. It quite ruined my evening.


Doesn't Pizza Express and the such like attract hipsters, sort of like Starbucks?


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Dec 2016)

Alan H said:


> Strange but true, New York is actually further south than Rome.


But gets a lot more snow.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Dec 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwMdXPtPSd4


----------



## tyred (13 Dec 2016)

Cycled to Halfords this morning for a few bits and pieces. There was absolutely nothing to chain my bike to outside the store so I locked my rustbucket utility bike to a display stand full of posh Boardmans


----------



## Oxo (13 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> Cycled to Halfords this morning for a few bits and pieces. There was absolutely nothing to chain my bike to outside the store so I locked my rustbucket utility bike to a display stand full of posh Boardmans



Surprised it was still there when you went back to it, thought it would have been sold in an instant.


----------



## Oxo (13 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Building Site News
> 
> Speaking to Dave the JCB Digger Driver.
> 92 cement trucks delivered yesterday.
> ...



Did Dave say what they were going to do with 92 trucks?


----------



## Smithbat (13 Dec 2016)

'Lo all. My new furniture was delivered yesterday, I am actually in heaven.


----------



## Oxo (13 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> 'Lo all. My new furniture was delivered yesterday, I am actually in heaven.


So you will be dashing home sometime soon to have a look.


----------



## Smithbat (13 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> So you will be dashing home sometime soon to have a look.


Well I was home when they were delivered yesterday, I had so much I planned to do but instead I just sat in my lovely new reclining chair and knitted....... I fear it may be the same tonight...


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Did Dave say what they were going to do with 92 trucks?



92 delivered, 92 sent back


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> 92 delivered, 92 sent back


Failed the H&S checks.


----------



## TVC (13 Dec 2016)

I have been entertaining an American this afternoon. He's one of the Americans that makes the machines @potsy uses.


----------



## mybike (13 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have been entertaining an American this afternoon. He's one of the Americans that makes the machines @potsy uses.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have been entertaining an American this afternoon. He's one of the Americans that makes the machines @potsy uses.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2016)

User said:


> What did you expect, going to Pizza Express?


Not a lot, actually, but there were five of us and we needed fuel in a hurry.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Dec 2016)

Still have a chesty cough and the stuff coming out of my nose is an odd colour


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have been entertaining an American this afternoon. He's one of the Americans that makes the machines @potsy uses.


Settee's.


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have been entertaining an American this afternoon. He's one of the Americans that makes the machines @potsy uses.


Mmmm


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2016)

My cough is very bad, not sure I'm going to pull through this time, I know it's serious because I've hardly eaten for two days 

Today I missed the work's Christmas dinner, seeing taunts on FB from my 'friends' about what I am missing and I couldn't care less


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2016)

We've spent most of the day walking round the Birmingham German christmas market.


----------



## TVC (13 Dec 2016)

We are off Christmas shopping tonight. We've made a list, we've checked it twice, we've gone and found out who's been naughty or nice.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are off Christmas shopping tonight. We've made a list, we've checked it twice, we've gone and found out who's been naughty or nice.


I'm always generally often sometimes nice.(a bit)


----------



## postman (13 Dec 2016)

Today was the monthly meeting.So the bus is approaching the stop,i am upstairs,down i come and i slip coming down from the top deck.I grab the railing at the bottom,just before i fall in to the lap of a more mature lady.I said sorry that i startled her,and that i nearly finished up in her lap,She opened her arms and said oh yes.As the bus moved away,she was waving at me,brilliant.


----------



## tyred (13 Dec 2016)

Facebook tells me I liked 867 things this year.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Dec 2016)




----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2016)

Santa just came past the house , the Leicestershire Fire Brigade do this every year to raise money for charity.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2016)

Santa linky,

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...ntral/&usg=AFQjCNGiwQ66oj-QbtETEmLjVjG5ASUm1g


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2016)

Did You Know
If you sit for 11 hours or more a day, you'll be dead in 3 years.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Santa just came past the house , the Leicestershire Fire Brigade do this every year to raise money for charity.



Someone missing from that picture


----------



## hopless500 (13 Dec 2016)

Mr Hop has given in and gone to the docs. Who talked bollocks and said it may be adult whooping cough as his lungs sounded clear. That means I know at least 8 people who currently have whooping cough


----------



## hopless500 (13 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Settee's.


Lu has settees coming out her nose?


----------



## hopless500 (13 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 154183


My nose should be in that tummy.


----------



## TVC (13 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> My nose should be in that tummy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


>



I had to go back and double check there was no one in the picture other than the moggy.


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> My nose should be in that tummy.


I never knew Henry was that vicious


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Dec 2016)

postman said:


> Today was the monthly meeting.So the bus is approaching the stop,i am upstairs,down i come and i slip coming down from the top deck.I grab the railing at the bottom,just before i fall in to the lap of a more mature lady.I said sorry that i startled her,and that i nearly finished up in her lap,She opened her arms and said oh yes.As the bus moved away,she was waving at me,brilliant.



Flirt


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Dec 2016)

After two years Sasha has finally decided that the bean bag will not eat her and it's now her favourite place to sleep for hours and hours and hours and.....


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> After two years Sasha has finally decided that the bean bag will not eat her and it's now her favourite place to sleep for hours and hours and hours and.....


And where is the pic?


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Someone missing from that picture


I'd actually like to know how Billy Bragg got into the middle of that group.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Dec 2016)

the grout for the floor tiles has been chosen. gunmetal as it happens.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2016)

My dishwasher is currently in Squish Splurt Squish Splurt Squish Splurt Squish Splurt mode...
Next it'll be splurt swish splurt swish splurt swish..


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Dec 2016)

Walls will be Dulux Pearl Grey


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2016)

On Sunday, we were a little early to go into Chill Factore for the sledging and tubing, so, being as Evans is there, I dragged the family in. Had a good nosey at the bikes and my son asked why a particular BMC was so expensive - DI2 was the answer. He didn't know about electronic gears and was astounded.

Spent a while looking at the MTB's and even with the big end of season sale, many of the bikes were still over twice what I paid for my Boardman with identical spec.

Even bigger surprise, I did not spend a single penny. My wife bought herself a summer cycle top !!!!!!  with 'those pockets in the back so she can put 'things' in'.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Dec 2016)

I had a large bowl of sprouts about 5 hours ago. I'm now suffering with gut rot and rumbling bowels.


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I had a large bowl of sprouts about 5 hours ago. I'm now suffering with gut rot and rumbling bowels.



Don't go popping that hip out with the rumbles !!


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Doesn't Pizza Express and the such like attract hipsters, sort of like Starbucks?


Sorry, but I'm no David Attenborough. I haven't studied those exotic creatures' habitats and habits. The beard obviously required serious cultivation and maintenance. It was like an over-primped bowl of Shredded Wheat.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> The beard obviously required serious cultivation and maintenance. It was like an over-primped bowl of Shredded Wheat.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Sorry, but I'm no David Attenborough. I haven't studied those exotic creatures' habitats and habits. The beard obviously required serious cultivation and maintenance. It was like an over-primped bowl of Shredded Wheat.


I saw someone with a beard net in my local Waitrose once...


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> We've spent most of the day walking round the Birmingham German christmas market.


Das ist roit bostin!


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> I saw someone with a beard net in my local Waitrose once...


Was he fishing for one?


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> Don't go popping that hip out with the rumbles !!


I nearly popped it today when i put my crutch forward only to see it slip on the wet floor. I went forward and to stop myself going over i stuck out my right leg(the one with the dodgy hip)it was ok after a fair bit of pain,but it sh.t me up!!


----------



## tyred (14 Dec 2016)

I think it is time for my beauty sleep.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2016)

Did You Know....?
Your shoes are the first thing people subconsciously notice about you. Wear nice shoes.


----------



## TVC (14 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> The weather forecast says . It looks pretty dark here.


Don't worry, I'll make it lighter for you, just give me an hour or so to sort it out.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2016)

Nnnnnooooooooooooooo.
I've avoided this hideous cough & cold everyone has for nearly 3 weeks.. and now I have a bit of a sore throat and headache. Not too bad at the mo but probably means when we go away next week it will be kicking in


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Thank you, TVC. Can you also make me into a super fit athlete?


Not sure he can manage 2 miracles in one morning


----------



## Smithbat (14 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Mr Hop has given in and gone to the docs. Who talked bollocks and said it may be adult whooping cough as his lungs sounded clear. That means I know at least 8 people who currently have whooping cough


Apparently,there is a lot about in those born in the 60's and 70's because many were not vaccinated against it as there was a scare at the time.


----------



## Smithbat (14 Dec 2016)

Pretty sky here this morning too.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Apparently,there is a lot about in those born in the 60's and 70's because many were not vaccinated against it as there was a scare at the time.


Except I know our doctor - last time I had bronchitis I went in desperately needing to cough, but didn't until he'd had a listen - and of course my lungs were gurgling. The minute I'd coughed, surprise surprise, they sounded clear.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Dec 2016)

I'm getting a smell of cherry flavoured Tunes. I don't know where it's coming from but it smells nice!


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> Das ist roit bostin!




??


----------



## Haitch (14 Dec 2016)

There is a place in California, an unincorporated community actually, called Zzyzx!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2016)

There was a pretty sky here this morning as




well.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2016)

Alan H said:


> There is a place in California, an unincorporated community actually, called Zzyzx!


 Are they asleep most of the time?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2016)

Here is a picture of Gwen's twin brother Trent, he was very docile but was a thinker. Sadly he had arthritis in his spine and lost control of his back legs.


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Dec 2016)

Alan H said:


> There is a place in California, an unincorporated community actually, called Zzyzx!


Sounds like a Rush track!


----------



## postman (14 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I think it is time for my beauty sleep.



Next post 2525 then,If i'm still alive.
View: https://youtu.be/yesyhQkYrQM


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2016)

I am sat out in the garden watching the birds, blue sky and some sun here.

Day 6 of the cough of doom


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Just waiting to go on and do my bit at the Matrons Conference - and then I can head home...


Good luck.


----------



## Cheddar George (14 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Just waiting to go on and do my bit at the Matrons Conference - and then I can head home...



I can only read this in a Kenneth Williams voice.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> And where is the pic?


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Dec 2016)

It's a beautiful and warm day here. I have the patio doors wide open whilst I work and I'm in a T. Shirt.

It's apparently 11 degrees.


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 154230


That's better, poor Sasha does seem to get neglected in the picture stakes, maybe I need to take her off your hands?


----------



## Smithbat (14 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's a beautiful and warm day here. I have the patio doors wide open whilst I work and I'm in a T. Shirt.
> 
> It's apparently 11 degrees.


I have turned the heating off in my office, according to my phone it is 12 degrees here. I only wore a tshirt and a fleece on the ride this morning, no baselayer, no buff, not even my full gloves!


----------



## Oxo (14 Dec 2016)

Today I've been out a bit and in a bit. I'm feeling bitter now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Dec 2016)

Alan H said:


> There is a place in California, an unincorporated community actually, called Zzyzx!


Nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2016)

I braved a walk over to Tesco for some essentials, I now have Lucozade, lemons and more cough medicine.
Was worn out by the time I got back


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Dec 2016)

-6C here, and almost noonday. I bought some gas and oil for my snowblower today. And some chipotle sunflower seeds.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Dec 2016)

I also bought some hand warmers, and a new gas can for the mixed fuel. I also put a new saddle on my Trek 600, and changed the rear tire before putting the bicycle on a trainer. Amazing what about a three hour web outage can do.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> That's better, poor Sasha does seem to get neglected in the picture stakes, maybe I need to take her off your hands?


 yeah right, bring it on shortstuff


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> -6C here, and almost noonday. I bought some gas and oil for my snowblower today. And some chipotle sunflower seeds.


What's the snowblower gonna do with the chipotle Sunflower seeds?


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4597517, member: 21629"]@potsy
Before saying something about @Hill Wimp cats make sure she's not by your house doors.

View attachment 154255
[/QUOTE]
I live too far north for her delicate-ness to get me


----------



## Oxo (14 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> What's the snowblower gonna do with the chipotle Sunflower seeds?



Plough the fields and scatter
The good seed on the land ......


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2016)

Just seen on the news that Bond's ice cream place looks like it may be closing down, shame if it does, I remember going there on one of @ColinJ's rides.


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4597560, member: 21629"]She's closer than your shadow. She's faster than light[/QUOTE]
I think you overstate her 'powers'


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> I think you overstate her 'powers'


Keep looking over your shoulder @potsy 
I only need to get lucky once


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I only need to get lucky once


You won't be getting lucky with me young lady, dream on


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> You won't be getting lucky with me young lady, dream on


----------



## TVC (14 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4597560, member: 21629"]She's closer than your shadow. She's faster than light. She's more dangerous than erupting volcano Vesuvius in 79 AD. You never know when and where she will strike ...[/QUOTE]
We are talking about the same @Hill Wimp aren't we?


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are talking about the same @Hill Wimp aren't we?


Oi

Don't shatter my legend


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> You won't be getting lucky with me young lady, dream on


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Dec 2016)

All Christmas cards have now been written so I will post the remainder tomorrow.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Dec 2016)

My free-range Pork Steak was good enough for Jehovah.....


----------



## Smithbat (14 Dec 2016)

On my way home after work, my bike was beginning to sound like a bag of nails, so this evening following 'how to' threads on here, I have cleaned and lubed my chain and cleaned all the gear sprockets on my own and without adult supervision. I have taken it for a test ride and all is working fine and dandy.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2016)

postman said:


> Next post 2525 then,If i'm still alive.
> View: https://youtu.be/yesyhQkYrQM



I wonder if we'll see 2025.


----------



## TVC (14 Dec 2016)

This evening I ventured to Waitrose and followed Reg's advice.


----------



## TVC (14 Dec 2016)

User said:


> You chatted up the nice young chap on the fish counter?


He was wearing an all in one paper suit, not the sexiest outfit.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> He was wearing an all in one paper suit, not the sexiest outfit.


Oven ready ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Dec 2016)

Another Waitrose special is Warres Optima 10 Port.

Delicious and I have a couple of bottles ready for Xmas.


----------



## TVC (14 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Another Waitrose special is Warres Optima 10 Port.
> 
> Delicious and I have a couple of bottles ready for Xmas.


I spent over £100 on booze tonight, mostly gifts, but I got the 12 year old Oloroso Greg suggested, a decent rum, a good dessert wine and some Oriental beer to have with the crispy aromatic duck... I forgot the port .

I picked up a lamb rack for New Year ( I know, I know, but I can't get back to Tori and Ben's before then) and some fresh horseradish to make my own sauce .


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I spent over £100 on booze tonight, mostly gifts, but I got the 12 year old Oloroso Greg suggested, a decent rum, a good dessert wine and some Oriental beer to have with the crispy aromatic duck... I forgot the port .
> 
> I picked up a lamb rack for New Year ( I know, I know, but I can't get back to Tori and Ben's before then) and some fresh horseradish to make my own sauce .


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2016)

Off to see these tomorrow night (at the Musician in Leicester same venue as this clip) have you ever seen them @The Velvet Curtain 


View: https://youtu.be/AK6HNatoFr4


P.S Dan is another Jackie Leven fan


----------



## Smithbat (14 Dec 2016)

Him indoors has said he will come with me to the Country to Country Festival so I can see Brad Paisley. I am more than a little excited!


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4597884, member: 21629"]Our microwave is broken ! Oh no !!! We will starve now !!! What we gonna do ???
Eee ... landlord will buy a new one tomorrow. [/QUOTE]
This is exactly why God invented the Pot Noodle


----------



## Speicher (14 Dec 2016)

I like Offley's Rosé Port, and ......  I keep it in the fridge.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> What's the snowblower gonna do with the chipotle Sunflower seeds?


Perhaps it's a bit like sesame seeds on cake!


----------



## TVC (14 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


>


I take it you fancy coming round.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2016)

Currently have a helicopter showing as having landed over half an hour ago and 17 minutes flying away time overhead.

Officially it's a UFO. Airport have the aircraft record as landed and on the ground, not airbourne.


----------



## TVC (14 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Off to see these tomorrow night (at the Musician in Leicester same venue as this clip) have you ever seen them @The Velvet Curtain
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/AK6HNatoFr4
> ...



No I haven't. we have some stuff to sort out. pm time I tnink.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> What's the snowblower gonna do with the chipotle Sunflower seeds?


Keep me pushing it along. I started it up today, and it started right off. Maybe it's not the Trabant of snowblowers.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Dec 2016)

The penultimate coat of paint didn't dry in a day. Maybe I used a slightly too thick one. Completion has now been re-scheduled to a day dangerously close to Christmas.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Dec 2016)

On the chefs instructions I bought a humongous cast iron casserole dish yesterday for the chicken on Christmas Day.

Thank goodness he will be lifting it out of the oven once everything is cooked.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Dec 2016)

It's a bit lighter this morning.

It is also very mild again.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2016)

I'm off to the doctors for a blood test in a quarter of an hour, then breakfast and then a bike ride, a short one as the doctor said I should.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Good luck with the blood test and enjoy your ride. Will it be a short 50 miler?



A possible 30 miler, direct there and back.


----------



## Oxo (15 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> A possible 30 miler, direct there and back.


There are people in our village who don't go 30 miles without at least 4/5 weeks planning and enough sandwiches for 2 days.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> There are people in our village who don't go 30 miles without at least 4/5 weeks planning and enough sandwiches for 2 days.


I used to have neigbours like that!


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> The penultimate coat of paint didn't dry in a day. Maybe I used a slightly too thick one. Completion has now been re-scheduled to a day dangerously close to Christmas.



Reminds me, I once asked a guy at work who had access to the paint store to paint a sorry looking sack barrow we had. The paint is a two pack variety with the paint and a curing agent. He was retiring a month or so later and I think as a jape he didn't add the curing agent, or massively under-dosed it. It took days to dry and in the corners of the frame where it has gathered in thicker "balls" it was still malleable a good year later.


----------



## TVC (15 Dec 2016)

The bed was far too comfortable this morning.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Dec 2016)

London is looking grim.


----------



## summerdays (15 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> On the chefs instructions I bought a humongous cast iron casserole dish yesterday for the chicken on Christmas Day.
> 
> Thank goodness he will be lifting it out of the oven once everything is cooked.


Years ago I thought that but tried a couple of the Aldi cast iron dishes as my husband said we wouldn't have wasted lots of money. (I had a weak hand after damaging it when I was 20). But actually it's ok as you don't carry the dishes very long, and you have just reminded me that I'm sick of non stick frying pans becoming non-non-stick, so I've just put one on my Christmas list!


----------



## summerdays (15 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The bed was far too comfortable this morning.


It still is... though it wasn't about 3 AM....


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Years ago I thought that but tried a couple of the Aldi cast iron dishes as my husband said we wouldn't have wasted lots of money. (I had a weak hand after damaging it when I was 20). But actually it's ok as you don't carry the dishes very long, and you have just reminded me that I'm sick of non stick frying pans becoming non-non-stick, so I've just put one on my Christmas list!


And what, exactly, makes the non-stick stick to the pan in the first place?!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2016)

I decided to indulge myself this morning.. Two big dollops of natural yoghurt on my Shredded Wheat


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2016)

So far i've bought four presents for myself. Two merino wool cycling jerseys, a pair of Ron Hill Tracksters and a bottle of 57% Wood's Navy Rum.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> So far i've bought four presents for myself. Two merino wool cycling jerseys, a pair of Ron Hill Tracksters and a bottle of 57% Woods Navy Rum.


Woods Navy rum..


----------



## hopless500 (15 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Woods Navy rum..


At this time of day?


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> Woods Navy rum..


Yes, my dad used to buy a bottle every Christmas. What do you suggest having with it? I think it's best on its own, or maybe a little blackcurrant or peppermint cordial?


----------



## raleighnut (15 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> London is looking grim.


Same as usual then.


----------



## Smithbat (15 Dec 2016)

I have just had an email from daughters school. Sometimes I could drop kick her across the room but mostly things like this make me proud.

Dear Parent/Carer

I am pleased to say that your daughter has a flawless record on our behaviour system during this term. Although we expect students to hand work in on time and bring the correct equipment to lessons, we recognise the fact that sometimes this goes without being praised. I am sure you will join me in congratulating Flossie on this achievement.

Kind regards


Mr Teacher
Head of Year 13


----------



## Oxo (15 Dec 2016)

A teacher called Mr Teacher! Last time I called a policemen Mr Policeman it didn't end well.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2016)

Currently sat in the Hatton Locks cafe with toast and marmalade, got in just as the rain started.


----------



## Smithbat (15 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> A teacher called Mr Teacher! Last time I called a policemen Mr Policeman it didn't end well.


We had our groceries delivered yesterday at work. I said 'Morning Mr Morrisons' to the driver and he looked at me like I was stupid.


----------



## postman (15 Dec 2016)

THAT tree is coming out of storage.It will be dressed on Sunday.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, my dad used to buy a bottle every Christmas. What do you suggest having with it? I think it's best on its own, or maybe a little blackcurrant or peppermint cordial?


Blackcurrant


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I decided to indulge myself this morning.. Two big dollops of natural yoghurt on my Shredded Wheat





User said:


> 'Twas eggs and bacon for me this morning. I love the Atkins diet.



Egg and beans on your shredded wheat? Always thought there was something not quite right about you.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Dec 2016)

postman said:


> THAT tree is coming out of storage.It will be dressed on Sunday.



Ours is being decorated on Saturday.


----------



## TVC (15 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Ours is being decorated on Saturday.


Looks like I've had my orders then.


----------



## potsy (15 Dec 2016)

We stopped bothering to put decorations up a few years ago, can't see me ever going back on that.

Still no cards either


----------



## mybike (15 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> On the chefs instructions I bought a humongous cast iron casserole dish yesterday for the chicken on Christmas Day.
> 
> Thank goodness he will be lifting it out of the oven once everything is cooked.





Hill Wimp said:


> It's a bit lighter this morning.
> 
> It is also very mild again.



That's what I like about cast iron, it keeps getting lighter.


----------



## mybike (15 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Egg and beans on your shredded wheat? Always thought there was something not quite right about you.



I should think the egg needs to be runny.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I have just had an email from daughters school. Sometimes I could drop kick her across the room but mostly things like this make me proud.
> 
> Dear Parent/Carer
> 
> ...


She's hacked the school system, sending you that one about herself.


----------



## Smithbat (15 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> She's hacked the school system, sending you that one about herself.


 I am feeling quite loving to her at the moment. We have our Guiding Christingle service this evening. I asked my two Rangers to find something to read, this is what she has found....

When you are a leader's kid, you have a different view 
Of all the things you learn, and all the things you do

You need to be an example, of how every Guide should be 
And sometimes it gets tough, and I want to just be me 

You try out all the crafts, way ahead of time 
And if they run out of materials, the unfinished one is mine 

Meeting Night is crazy, we get here way ahead
And by the time we get home, the other Guides are in bed 

You go to every camp, and on every extra trip 
But when it comes to attention, you feel like you get gypped 

I learned in Brownies to share, but what they didn't mention 
Was when you share your mother, you also share her attention 

The other girls get excited, on the night their mothers come 
But my mum can't sit beside me, she's got a meeting to run 

She has to be everyone's leader, not just mine alone 
But she's always here on Monday, who'll do it if she stays home? 

I'm glad my mother can make the time, to plan the crafts and learn the songs 
And even though it's hard to share her, we still can get along 

So thank you Mum for being here, it fills my heart with pride 
To see you working every week, even when I'm not by your side 

Because of you, we all have a place, to go and have some fun 
Our leaders have taught us many things, and I'm glad that you've been one 

You won't always be my leader, there'll be others just like you 
And when my kid's a Girl Guide, I'll be her leader too.


----------



## Oxo (15 Dec 2016)

Have you wiped away the tears?


----------



## Smithbat (15 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Have you wiped away the tears?


I know right! She is going to read this tonight in front of a church full of people, I will be in bits!


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2016)

I had to get to Bath R U H early this morning to have an echo cardiogram. Once that was over my wife and I thought that we would pop into Bath to do some Christmas shopping. Whilst I was sat in a shoe shop waiting for my wife to try on a pair of shoes I glanced down to look at mine. I noticed that there was a slight difference in the shade of brown between them and then I noticed a curious way in which one was made as opposed to the other. Doh!
I was wearing odd shoes, I almost burst out laughing. One shoe was shoe shaped whilst the other was made a bit like a pasty.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I am feeling quite loving to her at the moment. We have our Guiding Christingle service this evening. I asked my two Rangers to find something to read, this is what she has found....
> 
> When you are a leader's kid, you have a different view
> Of all the things you learn, and all the things you do
> ...


Only the one night!


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I know right! She is going to read this tonight in front of a church full of people, I will be in bits!


Can you rebuild those pieces?


----------



## Smithbat (15 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Only the one night!


For her unit yes, she is not in my other two.



classic33 said:


> Can you rebuild those pieces?


I will try.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I am feeling quite loving to her at the moment. We have our Guiding Christingle service this evening. I asked my two Rangers to find something to read, this is what she has found....
> 
> When you are a leader's kid, you have a different view
> Of all the things you learn, and all the things you do
> ...


That's really lovely


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> For her unit yes, she is not in my other two.
> 
> 
> *I will try.....*


The Six million Dollar Guide & Scout Leader!


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Dec 2016)

my blog reached a milestone today... 1,000,000 page views.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> So far i've bought four presents for myself. Two merino wool cycling jerseys, a pair of Ron Hill Tracksters and a bottle of 57% Wood's Navy Rum.




Add to that some navy blue suede Adidas Samba trainers.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Dec 2016)

Snot.


----------



## TVC (15 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Snot.


The Kent variety?


----------



## hopless500 (15 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The Kent variety?


Not sure. There are several potential plague carriers


----------



## potsy (15 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Not sure. There are several potential plague carriers


----------



## perplexed (15 Dec 2016)

My new underpants fit nicely.


----------



## midlife (15 Dec 2016)

perplexed said:


> My new underpants fit nicely.



Fit what nicely?

Shaun


----------



## perplexed (15 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> Fit what nicely?
> 
> Shaun



Around the vestibules...


----------



## midlife (15 Dec 2016)

.


perplexed said:


> Around the vestibules...



Certainly don't want a cold wind whistling round your vestibules........

Shaun


----------



## TVC (15 Dec 2016)

perplexed said:


> My new underpants fit nicely.


Good cuppage?


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> .
> 
> 
> Certainly don't want a cold wind whistling round your vestibules........
> ...


Sounds nasty


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Looks like I've had my orders then.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


>


----------



## summerdays (15 Dec 2016)

I just did my last Zumba/Pilates night of the year.... all decked out with reindeer antlers with bells on! Good job it's the last one the soles were falling apart! New trainers needed in the Jan sales!


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Dec 2016)

I'm writing out Christmas cards.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm writing out Christmas cards.


Ooh heck, I'm going to have to do this Christmas thing soon too. I've got as far as a gift voucher. It's going no better than last year did.


----------



## Oxo (15 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ooh heck, I'm going to have to do this Christmas thing soon too. I've got as far as a gift voucher. It's going no better than last year did.


That's the trouble with Christmas, you just seem to nicely get it out of the way and suddenly it's all happening again.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2016)

I had a tooth filled at 2.30 this afternoon(tooth hurty isn't that an old joke?) I got home at 5 o clock to find it'd fallen out.


----------



## Smithbat (15 Dec 2016)

Christingle was brilliant this evening. I have written a very passive aggressive post on our email thanking those who came. I have also decided that this apathy is the last straw and I am resigning as District Commissioner in the new year.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Christingle was brilliant this evening. I have written a very passive aggressive post on our email thanking those who came. I have also decided that this apathy is the last straw and I am resigning as District Commissioner in the new year.


How come?


----------



## hopless500 (16 Dec 2016)

I'm awake


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Dec 2016)

So am I. 

I have a headache too and i'm still bloody coughing


----------



## hopless500 (16 Dec 2016)

Sore throat for me 
On the plus side, a lemsip and Lucifer have made things a tad better.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Sore throat for me
> On the plus side, a lemsip and Lucifer have made things a tad better.


You have seen them all by now haven't you?


----------



## hopless500 (16 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> You have seen them all by now haven't you?


Yes. But I am happily rewatching


----------



## hopless500 (16 Dec 2016)

I'm now being looked after by 3 cats


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I'm now being looked after by 3 cats




FWIW I didn't have a sore throat. I just have a hacking cough and a flowing nose.

Most annoying.


----------



## summerdays (16 Dec 2016)

For me that was a better sleep than normal, just awoke briefly at 2ish and fell back to sleep soon after.

Sorry to hear that quite a few of you are still coughing etc, my sniffles didn't turn into anything for now, but I'm sure the virus will catch up with me sooner or later. It sounds as though this one really lingers.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Dec 2016)

Why is it that coughs always linger ?They are always that last symptom to go when you have a cold or flu virus.

It's the coughing that tires you out the most.

I want my bed


----------



## summerdays (16 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Why is it that coughs always linger ?They are always that last symptom to go when you have a cold or flu virus.
> 
> It's the coughing that tires you out the most.
> 
> I want my bed


I know what you mean, you even feel vaguely better but the cough drags you down. My mum seems to suffer from them far worse than the rest of the family so that I won't visit if I've got a bad cold.


----------



## GM (16 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> So am I.
> 
> I have a headache too and i'm still bloody coughing







Hill Wimp said:


> FWIW I didn't have a sore throat. I just have a hacking cough and a flowing nose.
> 
> Most annoying.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Dec 2016)

On the up side it is Friday


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Dec 2016)

Where are thou voice of wisdom @potsy ?


----------



## Oxo (16 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Saturday, I think you'll find.


Can I get back to you tomorrow about that.


----------



## perplexed (16 Dec 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm writing out Christmas cards.



I feel your pain and I only have to write about 4 of the bloody things...


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2016)

I was greeted with a lot of face rubs this morning followed by tummy tickles. And no it wasn't from my wife.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Saturday, I think you'll find.


Sunday surely.


----------



## Haitch (16 Dec 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0LeL9BUPtA


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2016)

I appear to have spent 9 hours in bed. I must have been tired.


----------



## potsy (16 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where are thou voice of wisdom @potsy ?


I have lost all sense of time, no idea what day, month or year it is.

I do know I am on day 8 of lurgy, no sign of it going either, I think this could be the one that finishes me off.


----------



## Smithbat (16 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> How come?


It has got steadily worse over the last few months. II get moaned at if I don't call a district meeting even if we have nothing to discuss as everything is done by email these days. If I do call one I get maybe 6 of the 40 odd leaders in my district attend. This Christingle service is the one chance we have of coming together each year as no one can be bothered to organise anything else. It has been in the diary since last year and it is when I can give out the special badges earned and the long service awards and it is just so nice. 

Of the 13 units in the district, one couldn't come because they are adjoined to a private school which has now broken up so that is fair enough. Two more because the Leaders have something else on a Thursday, they gave me plenty of notice.

3 units told me Wednesday that they weren't coming as half the girls were elsewhere so they just told the others not to bother, the last told me at 4.15 yesterday afternoon that they weren't coming.

I just cannot be doing with the pettyness anymore.

Sorry for going on


----------



## raleighnut (16 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> It has got steadily worse over the last few months. II get moaned at if I don't call a district meeting even if we have nothing to discuss as everything is done by email these days. If I do call one I get maybe 6 of the 40 odd leaders in my district attend. This Christingle service is the one chance we have of coming together each year as no one can be bothered to organise anything else. It has been in the diary since last year and it is when I can give out the special badges earned and the long service awards and it is just so nice.
> 
> Of the 13 units in the district, one couldn't come because they are adjoined to a private school which has now broken up so that is fair enough. Two more because the Leaders have something else on a Thursday, they gave me plenty of notice.
> 
> ...


----------



## mybike (16 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Saturday, I think you'll find.



No longer being at HMs beck & call, I concur. However most people seem to think it is a workday.


----------



## potsy (16 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where are thou voice of wisdom @potsy ?


Just been on to GMP, apparently it's 'Mad Friday' today, they also told me not to bother them again with such triviality


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> It has got steadily worse over the last few months. II get moaned at if I don't call a district meeting even if we have nothing to discuss as everything is done by email these days. If I do call one I get maybe 6 of the 40 odd leaders in my district attend. This Christingle service is the one chance we have of coming together each year as no one can be bothered to organise anything else. It has been in the diary since last year and it is when I can give out the special badges earned and the long service awards and it is just so nice.
> 
> Of the 13 units in the district, one couldn't come because they are adjoined to a private school which has now broken up so that is fair enough. Two more because the Leaders have something else on a Thursday, they gave me plenty of notice.
> 
> ...


Send out a letter, by return of post marked urgent, informing all leaders of the requirement to attend the next meeting.

Failure to attend may result in their Annual Warrant Review being brought forward.


----------



## Smithbat (16 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Send out a letter, by return of post marked urgent, informing all leaders of the requirement to attend the next meeting.
> 
> Failure to attend may result in their Annual Warrant Review being brought forward.


I can't do that, we don't do Annual; reviews any more . It will be fine, It is not like I am giving up everything, I still sit on County Finance etc. I would much rather do that then deal with this lot any more.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> *I can't do that, we don't do Annual; reviews any more .* It will be fine, It is not like I am giving up everything, I still sit on County Finance etc. I would much rather do that then deal with this lot any more.


Do they know that though!


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2016)

My jaw hurts from eating too many toffees.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Dec 2016)

@Smithbat This is the problem with organizations nowadays. Everybody wants them, to do what they do, (entertain and educate the children, support a charity, put x and so on the cognitive map, ) but no one wants to put out the effort anymore, and almost any family circumstance or just plain tiredness trumps the need for their participation. Or someone goes off on a toot about some behavior of a leader, either nearby or somewhere else, or folks or children are prohibited from going because some taboo or norm has been violated by the organization. People really need to realize that socialization is all a part of civilization, and participate accordingly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> My jaw hurts from eating too many toffees.


That is easy to do. You should build up jaw strength by the simple plan of eating more toffees.
This message brought you by the toffee advisory board.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> My jaw hurts from eating too many toffees.





Well if you lose a filling through eating them,don't go to the dentist i went to yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2016)

I went out on the Yellow Peril to post some cards around the town. I've come back knackered. At one point on one of the gradients my on board inclinometer told me to stop and have a rest as I ground to a stand still. It is either the bike or me, perhaps a bit of both, but I think I may have a go at the bearings when I get a chance. It was nice to get out on a bike for a while.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I went out on the Yellow Peril to post some cards around the town. I've come back knackered. At one point on one of the gradients my on board inclinometer told me to stop and have a rest as I ground to a stand still. It is either the bike or me, perhaps a bit of both, but I think I may have a go at the bearings when I get a chance. It was nice to get out on a bike for a while.


Check tire pressure as well. Bicycles! What a fine subject. I could go on and on and on about them.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Dec 2016)

I gave my colleague Caroline a hug and wished her a Merry Christmas, our openly gay friend Paul then decided that he wanted a hug as well which then started a debate regarding hugging and it all got a bit silly


----------



## TVC (16 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> @Smithbat This is the problem with organizations nowadays. Everybody wants them, to do what they do, (entertain and educate the children, support a charity, put x and so on the cognitive map, ) but no one wants to put out the effort anymore, and almost any family circumstance or just plain tiredness trumps the need for their participation. Or someone goes off on a toot about some behavior of a leader, either nearby or somewhere else, or folks or children are prohibited from going because some taboo or norm has been violated by the organization. People really need to realize that socialization is all a part of civilization, and participate accordingly.


I know both a close family member and someone who used to post here that gave up their Scout leader roles after many years because the attitude of the parents had changed. They both felt that they were just being used as a free babysitting service and some parents were getting quite demanding and aggressive over the way they believed the organisation should be entertaining their kids. Quite depressing how little support these kind of organisations get from the people who most benefit from them.


----------



## TVC (16 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> I gave my colleague Caroline a hug and wished her a Merry Christmas, our openly gay friend Paul then decided that he wanted a hug as well which then started a debate regarding hugging and it all got a bit silly


Nobody hugged me, I had better go and find Paul.


----------



## Smithbat (16 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Do they know that though!



Sadly yes



Gravity Aided said:


> @Smithbat This is the problem with organizations nowadays. Everybody wants them, to do what they do, (entertain and educate the children, support a charity, put x and so on the cognitive map, ) but no one wants to put out the effort anymore, and almost any family circumstance or just plain tiredness trumps the need for their participation. Or someone goes off on a toot about some behavior of a leader, either nearby or somewhere else, or folks or children are prohibited from going because some taboo or norm has been violated by the organization. People really need to realize that socialization is all a part of civilization, and participate accordingly.


 This is very true, but in this case it was not the parents it was the leaders themselves. I love Guiding and Scouting, they are both a huge part of my life, I just don't always love the people in it.



The Velvet Curtain said:


> I know both a close family member and someone who used to post here that gave up their Scout leader roles after many years because the attitude of the parents had changed. They both felt that they were just being used as a free babysitting service and some parents were getting quite demanding and aggressive over the way they believed the organisation should be entertaining their kids. Quite depressing how little support these kind of organisations get from the people who most benefit from them.


 We often say we are the cheapest babysitting in town, but the kids really do get so much out of it, it does amaze me how many parents think we get paid though....


----------



## fossyant (16 Dec 2016)

That's me finished for Christmas. Planned bike ride cancelled as my son isn't well, just a bug that's been going round school. His bloods have been running high overnight.

Had a good meal out yesterday afternoon, then met my wife and we popped back into the markets for a few drinks. Shattered today - this partying is hard work. Anyway, two cars washed, and 3 loads in the washing machine !!


----------



## potsy (16 Dec 2016)

I know the wood pigeons are getting fatter with all of my bird table seed they keep eating, but this one seems particularly big..


----------



## potsy (16 Dec 2016)

Been a busy day


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Sadly yes
> 
> This is very true, but in this case it was not the parents it was the leaders themselves. I love Guiding and Scouting, they are both a huge part of my life, I just don't always love the people in it.
> 
> We often say we are the cheapest babysitting in town, but the kids really do get so much out of it, it does amaze me how many parents think we get paid though....


Not a lot has changed over twenty years then.

I'm aware that when Beavers started, they were looking at starting another group, aged three and up that would overlap the lower end of Beavers. All in an attempt to bring numbers up.

Made my feelings clear at County level, along with a few other that we were fast becoming the nations largest unpaid child minding service. Very well received, I'll say that.

You'll know how I helped put one place on the map. Even now it's still talked about. Nervous first time campers having been told the tale, refusing to walk around on their own.


----------



## Salad Dodger (16 Dec 2016)

Today at work has been the dullest thing on the planet. Even the patients in the waiting room were falling asleep........


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Send out a letter, by return of post marked urgent, informing all leaders of the requirement to attend the next meeting.
> 
> Failure to attend may result in their Annual Warrant Review being brought forward.





Smithbat said:


> I can't do that, we don't do Annual; reviews any more .





classic33 said:


> Do they know that though!





Smithbat said:


> Sadly yes.


Say that as outgoing D.C., part of the paperwork you're required to fill in, requires that all warrants be checked as though you'd done so on an annual basis. Try and make it sound as though you're looking forward to doing this part.


----------



## TVC (16 Dec 2016)

Other than last minute fresh fruit and veg (nothing for you here @potsy) we are all sorted for Christmas

Signed

Mr Smuggy Smuggington.


----------



## potsy (16 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Other than last minute fresh fruit and veg (nothing for you here @potsy) we are all sorted for Christmas
> 
> Signed
> 
> Mr Smuggy Smuggington.


Nope, still not started yet


----------



## TVC (16 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Nope, still not started yet


You're leaving it a bit late to post Hoppy's present aren't you?


----------



## summerdays (16 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4599961, member: 21629"]Our boiler decided to break down today in solidarity with broken microwave. Heating is running by electricity in our house. I hate 17'C in my room !!! Brrrr !!! Where is my usual 26'C ? 
Engineer is trying to repair it currently.[/QUOTE]
26 deg  too hot for me 

Today the weather has been lovely and mild during the day, though it started with a mist and it looks like another is rolling in tonight! We now have the tree in the living room so that will be no fires unless really cold for the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2016)

Well that's a new one! I received an automated phone call this afternoon saying that my credit card had been compromised and that I should press 1 immediately. So I put the phone down.


----------



## TVC (16 Dec 2016)

If anybody wanted my lap this evening, sorry it's occupied.


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2016)

I'm listening to The Beatles Red Album (on vinyl).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Dec 2016)

The baby horse came and spoke with me tonight (I did most of the talking), had a good sniff (I obviously don't smell too bad to horses) and let me rub her neck, which she seemed to enjoy.


----------



## fossyant (16 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> If anybody wanted my lap this evening, sorry it's occupied.
> 
> View attachment 154422



Ours won't do that, she growls if you pick her up !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Dec 2016)

That's my right knee, there is another cat asleep around my neck...


----------



## mybike (16 Dec 2016)

Got dragged around a stately home today.






OK, so the gingerbread house was quite good.


----------



## GM (16 Dec 2016)

It's not often that I have a rant, but I'm bitterly disappointed. At the beginning of November I ordered some charity christmas cards from the NAS, a charity close to my heart, and I still haven't received them. I emailed them two weeks ago, and they replied that they were over subscribed and a new batch were due in a day or two and I'd get them soon. I think it's going to be a bit late for this year, but at least they'll do for next year.


----------



## GM (16 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I was going to 'Like' your post but it sort of gives the wrong message.......you know what I mean, though GM



That's alright, I'm quite partial to a like now and again!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Dec 2016)

We have lights in the extension and the underfloor heating works. Whoot!


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2016)

I was going to do something but can't remember what it was!


----------



## summerdays (16 Dec 2016)

I've eaten too much!


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I've eaten too much!



It's allowed on your birthday.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I've eaten too much!





tyred said:


> It's allowed on your birthday.


She forgot that last part.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2016)

I just ordered eight desktop cable tidies on Ebay. I'm cooking a steak as a small celebration.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2016)

I'm getting some ice falling right now, but I hear it may get above 0C overnight, so it may all melt(hopefully). Then more ice tomorrow afternoon, and snow afterward, and back to -15C for Sunday, then warming again. Something for everybody.


----------



## summerdays (17 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I just ordered eight desktop cable tidies on Ebay. I'm cooking a steak as a small celebration.
> View attachment 154470


Do you have 8 desks to tidy?


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Do you have 8 desks to tidy?


My *International Centre for World Domination* requires lots of cabling. There are eight double mains sockets below the desk. I have a dedicated secure electricity supply run under the Channel from a French nuclear station in Le Havre.
Sorry, I can't release more information.


----------



## summerdays (17 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> My *International Centre for World Domination* requires lots of cabling. There are eight double mains sockets below the desk. I have a dedicated secure electricity supply run under the Channel from a French nuclear station in Le Havre.
> Sorry, I can't release more information.


8 Double sockets.... I would dream of having that many in a room.... when we moved in this house (previously a little old lady's house), there were a couple of rooms with one single socket in then. We got an electrician to put in quite a few, but still nowhere near enough when you start to realise how many devices we apparently need!


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> 8 Double sockets.... I would dream of having that many in a room.... when we moved in this house (previously *a little old lady's house*), there were a couple of rooms with one single socket in then. We got an electrician to put in quite a few, but still nowhere near enough when you start to realise how many devices we apparently need!


The only owner I take ir.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> 8 Double sockets.... I would dream of having that many in a room.... when we moved in this house (previously a little old lady's house), there were a couple of rooms with one single socket in then. We got an electrician to put in quite a few, but still nowhere near enough when you start to realise how many devices we apparently need!


Here they are....it isn't pretty but World Domination comes first...


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> 8 Double sockets.... I would dream of having that many in a room.... when we moved in this house (previously a little old lady's house), there were a couple of rooms with one single socket in then. We got an electrician to put in quite a few, but still nowhere near enough when you start to realise how many devices we apparently need!


Change the plug fuses to 2, 3 & 5 amp and use multisocket extenstion leads.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Here they are....it isn't pretty but World Domination comes first...
> View attachment 154474


Why's the brick numbered 123?


----------



## summerdays (17 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> The only owner I take ir.


Well the exact time line of the house, was it was owned by one lady for a year or two then she sold it to family that was the old lady!


----------



## summerdays (17 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Here they are....it isn't pretty but World Domination comes first...
> View attachment 154474


Is one of those plugs going to be for a fan, as that is impressive when you see the line up of sockets.... the desk looks a little insubstantial at the moment.....


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Here they are....it isn't pretty but World Domination comes first...
> View attachment 154474


Is this on the level!


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Why's the brick numbered 123?


It's LBC, London Brick Company. I think.


----------



## summerdays (17 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Is this on the level!


I don't know if it's just weird shadows but the brackets do seem to be going in slightly different directions...


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Is this on the level!


The top of the desk will be dead level, 725 mm above the floor. The height is a compromise but it's perfectly serviceable for day-to-day routine World Domination tasks


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I don't know if it's just weird shadows but the brackets do seem to be going in slightly different directions...


Single light source above, near the wall. Length of the shadows. But I think he's painted the sockets!


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I don't know if it's just weird shadows but the brackets do seem to be going in slightly different directions...


Don't be concerned. The many megawatts of powerful lighting that illuminate my Perimeter cast odd shadows.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Single light source above, near the wall. Length of the shadows. But I think he's painted the sockets!


There are six actually...


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> There are six actually...


Thought you said eight.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2016)

Eight sockets, six lights.....

and just a single quest for World Domination.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Eight sockets, six lights.....
> *
> and just a single quest for World Domination.*


Search for Shodan/Shadon in your quest


----------



## raleighnut (17 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Here they are....it isn't pretty but World Domination comes first...
> View attachment 154474


A Hifi fanatics dream set up. 

I have to run a multi-plug extension lead for the 'sources' but the 2 QUAD 303power-amps pick up their power from the back of the QUAD 44 Pre-amp, if they all plugged into the wall sockets I'd need 9 outlets.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> That's my right knee, there is another cat asleep around my neck...


There are some serious Yoga ears going on there.


----------



## GM (17 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Here they are....it isn't pretty but World Domination comes first...
> View attachment 154474



Is this the show us your under desk thread, here's mine......


----------



## TVC (17 Dec 2016)

I am awake, I am making tea, I do not have an impressive collection of plug sockets.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Dec 2016)

Christmas gathering for the family today. Lots of food, drink and presents. The family consists of Danes, Brits, Americans and Mexicans. Conversations around the table are multi lingual and hysterical.

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2016)

Morning I haven't a clue what it is like outside yet. Gwen popped up to our bedroom after having yum yums, climbed over some knitting and started yelling at a strange cat in the mirror! Why on earth she wanted to go that way I do not know.


----------



## Smithbat (17 Dec 2016)

I am laid in bed contemplating making a cuppa. I too do not have huge amounts of double plugs under any desk.


----------



## summerdays (17 Dec 2016)

Sorry @classic33 and @slowmotion i decided to give sleep another try.... as I'm out tonight again so I needed my beauty sleep... still feel tired though

As for outside @Illaveago it was Misty in the middle of the night but looks less Misty now.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2016)

There is fog/ very low cloud out there.


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Here they are....it isn't pretty but World Domination comes first...
> View attachment 154474




 And I thought the corner by our TV was bad.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Dec 2016)

It's beautiful on the beach


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2016)

Unusually my Good Lady was up before I was this morning, I suspect my insomnia is catching.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2016)

_Does a bid for total world domination require a stash of 50 pence pieces for the Meter?_


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Dec 2016)

I had porridge for breakfast.


----------



## Smithbat (17 Dec 2016)

I am now up and have just had a very nice croissant with my tea. Now contemplating tidying the house or going out on my bike......


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Dec 2016)




----------



## hopless500 (17 Dec 2016)




----------



## Katherine (17 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> On my way home after work, my bike was beginning to sound like a bag of nails, so this evening following 'how to' threads on here, I have cleaned and lubed my chain and cleaned all the gear sprockets on my own and without adult supervision. I have taken it for a test ride and all is working fine and dandy.



Well done!! A great feeling. 



Smithbat said:


> I am feeling quite loving to her at the moment. We have our Guiding Christingle service this evening. I asked my two Rangers to find something to read, this is what she has found....
> 
> When you are a leader's kid, you have a different view
> Of all the things you learn, and all the things you do
> ...



How lovely. Definitely going to be tears.


----------



## Katherine (17 Dec 2016)

It's been lovely catching up with everyone's mundaneness. 
I'm away for a the weekend at my parents and will be cooking Christmas lunch for them today. The drive down last night was slow not because of traffic but it was really foggy in patches. 
I've realised that I won't have time to deliver my Manchester Christmas cards by cycle and that I will have to post them . It's because we break up so late this year. I'll just be happy if I manage to get another bike ride in before Christmas. 

We had Christmas jumper day yesterday and staff secret santa. Whoever bought my present got it spot on!


----------



## Katherine (17 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> It's been lovely catching up with everyone's mundaneness.
> I'm away for a the weekend at my parents and will be cooking Christmas lunch for them today. The drive down last night was slow not because of traffic but it was really foggy in patches.
> I've realised that I won't have time to deliver my Manchester Christmas cards by cycle and that I will have to post them . It's because we break up so late this year. I'll just be happy if I manage to get another bike ride in before Christmas.
> 
> We had Christmas jumper day yesterday and staff secret santa. Whoever bought my present got it spot on!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Dec 2016)

Came down this morning and noticed that, for the first time since we moved into this house 15 years ago you can see the back garden from the hall and front door. My heart literally skipped a beat.


----------



## TVC (17 Dec 2016)

The tree is up.


----------



## TVC (17 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy wants to know why you are putting up a tree.


Ah yes, Stockport's very own purveyor of Humbuggery.


----------



## TVC (17 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm glad you used the prefix Hum.


That would be a completely different kind of post.


----------



## Oxo (17 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm glad you used the prefix Hum.



A bit of forethought never does any harm.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Sorry @classic33 and @slowmotion i decided to give sleep another try.... as I'm out tonight again so I needed my beauty sleep... still feel tired though
> 
> As for outside @Illaveago it was Misty in the middle of the night but looks less Misty now.


I was waiting on a phonecall.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Dec 2016)

The builder has come clean and has confessed to smashing the outer glass on the oven door of our brand new, delivered but waiting to be installed, range cooker. He has ordered what he thinks is the replacement part but has to come from Italy and won't be here in time for Xtmas lunch.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Dec 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The builder has come clean and has confessed to smashing the outer glass on the oven door of our brand new, delivered but waiting to be installed, range cooker. He has ordered what he thinks is the replacement part but has to come from Italy and won't be here in time for Xtmas lunch.


Bugger


----------



## summerdays (17 Dec 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Came down this morning and noticed that, for the first time since we moved into this house 15 years ago you can see the back garden from the hall and front door. My heart literally skipped a beat.


I've gathered you are having something done... but missed what it is... kitchen extension? Knocking through?

Hoping it's mostly sorted for Christmas!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2016)

I think I may have strained a Christmuscle so I'm going back to bed.


----------



## mybike (17 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Here they are....it isn't pretty but World Domination comes first...
> View attachment 154474



Anyone could just lean in through the window and pinch the plans.



Hill Wimp said:


> There are some serious Yoga ears going on there.



Should that be Yoda?


----------



## Oxo (17 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Bugger



Referring to a previous post in this thread should that be Humbugger!


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy wants to know why you are putting up a tree.


What strange plants he wants to put up in his living room is nothing to do with me


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> A Hifi fanatics dream set up.
> 
> I have to run a multi-plug extension lead for the 'sources' but the 2 QUAD 303power-amps pick up their power from the back of the QUAD 44 Pre-amp, if they all plugged into the wall sockets I'd need 9 outlets.



I counted eighteen gadgets plugged in by my desk at work and used that as a guide. I'm obviously going to need a few six way extension leads for routine World Domination tasks.


----------



## TVC (17 Dec 2016)

This evening we are going to our last show of my birthday year, Comedy, Gary Delaney, Stuart Francis and a couple more comics TBA.
Not our last outing of the year though, still a couple of things to do.


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2016)

I've just driven back across the city from Coventry's Rugby ground in Earlsdon and could have done with radar, its like an old fashioned pea souper out there.


----------



## TVC (17 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I've just booked a table at Nando's in Salisbury for next Saturday evening. Mr R and I will be taking Mum out for dinner.


You know how to spoil her.


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I've just driven back across the city from Coventry's Rugby ground in Earlsdon and could have done with radar, its like an old fashioned pea souper out there.


Same here Dave, had a walk earlier for some fresh air, really foggy


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I've gathered you are having something done... but missed what it is... kitchen extension? Knocking through?
> 
> Hoping it's mostly sorted for Christmas!


So are we. Building a new extension for dining room use with a kitchen relocation into the open plan beside it. Old kitchen becomes a shower room and a utility room plus storage space. Old dining room becomes... well... a book-lined "club" room cum-study. Upstairs the bathroom and one bedroom have been remodelled as we took the old kitchen chimney stack/breast out.

Started in April, should have finished in August. Might be complete at Easter. Fortunately the cost overrun is small in comparison with the time overrun...

Touch and go if it will be useable 25/12, we have plans B, C and D.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2016)

Our high temperature is supposed to be about 4 F tomorrow, after today's ice and snow. My boss was amazed I made it in to work this morning. I won't be going anywhere tomorrow.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Bugger


Bit of a, certainly!


----------



## TVC (17 Dec 2016)

The compare tonight is the bloke we saw at the pub christmas comedy club last week, and the first act was Gary Delaney who we saw at the pub last month. Small comedy world.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I've just booked a table at Grillado in Salisbury for next Saturday evening. Mr R and I will be taking Mum out for dinner.


Ooh heck, I first read that as Grillado at Sainsbury! Must upgrade my Poundland glasses.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Cheeky!
> 
> If you're ever in Salisbury I can recommend Grillado.


That's looks really lovely.

Full report required afterwards.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Dec 2016)

I'm having some 8 months out of date Asda 'Marmite' on toast.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm having some 8 months out of date Asda 'Marmite' on toast.


Does it taste any better once it is out of date?


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Does it taste any better once it is out of date?


Not really. I don't think you could get it to taste any better!


I like it thickly spread. About a heaped teaspoon load on every slice.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not really. I don't think you could get it to taste any better!
> 
> 
> I like it thickly spread. About a heaped teaspoon load on every slice.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


>


I'm tempted to have a glass of the Wood's rum i bought, to have with it but i'm saving that for Christmas.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Dec 2016)

I've just about lost my voice 
Would sign language work on here?


----------



## TVC (17 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I've just about lost my voice
> Would sign language work on here?


And peace descends across the Shires....


----------



## tyred (17 Dec 2016)

I went to see a Beatles tribute act with a friend this evening. Came out of the theatre to find the street full of police and ambulances everywhere and and blood and guts everywhere and drunk idiots fighting. Walked back to the car park and then had to go back to get the police to move the apparently unconscious teenager who was lying in a pool of vomit directly in front of my car so I could actually drive out of the car parking space!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> Came out of the theatre to find the street full of police and ambulances everywhere and and blood and guts everywhere and drunk idiots fighting.



Imagine getting pissed up then fighting,all because a Beatles tribute band's in town!


----------



## tyred (18 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Imagine getting pissed up then fighting,all because a Beatles tribute band's in town!



In fairness, that street is notorious for "social" problems but it's rare to see trouble so early in the night.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Dec 2016)

I am up.

It's Sunday.

The things I do to see some of you lot.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> And peace descends across the Shires....


----------



## hopless500 (18 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am up.
> 
> It's Sunday.
> 
> The things I do to see some of you lot.


I was fidgeting around at that time and have given in and am also now up on a quest for drugs


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Dec 2016)

I have taken drugs, have driven to Ashford and am now sitting in the car waiting for my train.

A full breakfast awaits at Victoria along with a bunch of riotous cyclists.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have taken drugs, have driven to Ashford and am now sitting in the car waiting for my train.
> 
> A full breakfast awaits at Victoria along with a bunch of riotous cyclists.


Ooh. What ride are you doing?


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Dec 2016)

No ride. Going to meet those that rode through the night in London for breakfast.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> No ride. Going to meet those that rode through the night in London for breakfast.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Dec 2016)

Day nurse pills have been my friend these last few weeks with my cold, cough and pouring nose.

I'm hoping this week it will finally bugger off.


----------



## summerdays (18 Dec 2016)

Have fun at your breakfast @Hill Wimp !

At the moment I am probably gaining lots of weight per day.... last night was our friend's annual Christmas dinner. He is a fantastic cook! And the end of the meal I could barely stumble into the next room to sit down!


----------



## GM (18 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> No ride. Going to meet those that rode through the night in London for breakfast.



I signed up for that, but had to bail out at the last minute due to....... you guessed it .....Work. Enjoy!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Day nurse pills have been my friend these last few weeks with my cold, cough and pouring nose.
> 
> I'm hoping this week it will finally bugger off.


My wife told me to tell you to take vitamin D through the winter to help with CF. Can I get back to my own thoughts now?


----------



## hopless500 (18 Dec 2016)

Back to bed


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2016)

I must say that this cold thingy just seems to go on and on. It must be powered by " Those" batteries.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2016)

Is that the time?


----------



## summerdays (18 Dec 2016)

Is between Misty and foggy here... and we are supposed to be heading out along the M5 motorway northwards.... can anyone say what it's like in that direction?


----------



## GM (18 Dec 2016)

A misty shard this morning


----------



## Katherine (18 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Is between Misty and foggy here... and we are supposed to be heading out along the M5 motorway northwards.... can anyone say what it's like in that direction?


Hopefully just thick cloud. I'm heading back northwards later.


----------



## TVC (18 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Is between Misty and foggy here... and we are supposed to be heading out along the M5 motorway northwards.... can anyone say what it's like in that direction?


Bleak, it's the north.


----------



## TVC (18 Dec 2016)

Family stuff today, and a bit of cleaning. Last night was fun though, now no more shows or gigs booked until February, we need a break.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am up.
> 
> It's Sunday.
> 
> The things I do to see some of you lot.


Hangs head in shame....


----------



## Katherine (18 Dec 2016)

Groan. It's my turn to wake up with a sore throat and runny nose. Perfect timing for the week leading up to Christmas!


----------



## hopless500 (18 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I must say that this cold thingy just seems to go on and on. It must be powered by " Those" batteries.


Only came down with mine on Wednesday. But everyone seems to be having it for weeks


----------



## Katherine (18 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Only came down with mine on Wednesday. But everyone seems to be having it for weeks


Oh, don't say that!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hangs head in shame....


We are still here hic


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are still here hic


Good stamina! Wish assembled company a happy Christmas for me.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Only came down with mine on Wednesday. But everyone seems to be having it for weeks



If mine hangs on to Thursday then it will be exactly 1 month!  for everyone starting, finishing or still in the midst of this horridness.


----------



## tyred (18 Dec 2016)

Just taken delivery of my new Christmas tree decorations


----------



## hopless500 (18 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are still here hic


Hic? At this time of day?


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Groan. It's my turn to wake up with a sore throat and runny nose. Perfect timing for the week leading up to Christmas!


----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Only came down with mine on Wednesday. But everyone seems to be having it for weeks


About 10 days in so far for me, no sign of it going anytime soon.
I have switched to Day/Night Nurse, see if that helps.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> About 10 days in so far for me, no sign of it going anytime soon.
> I have switched to Day/Night Nurse, see if that helps.


Worked for me, well when I say worked I really mean it gets me through.

The cough and streaming nose just doesn't understand its time to go.

By the way I'm still here


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2016)

Can I join the club? Woke with a sore throat and a dry top-of-the-chest cough. It's still too early for sympathy but I'll let you know when the time comes.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Can I join the club? Woke with a sore throat and a dry top-of-the-chest cough. It's still too early for sympathy but I'll let you know when the time comes.


You'll be about due sympathy by Wednesday


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Cheeky!
> 
> If you're ever in Salisbury I can recommend Grillado.


I don't see any Salisbury steak on the menu.


----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Worked for me, well when I say worked I really mean it gets me through.
> 
> The cough and streaming nose just doesn't understand its time to go.
> 
> By the way I'm still here


My appetite is slowly coming back, cough is still rampant, snottiness is getting better.

Back to work tomorrow, not quite ready but will see how I go.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> You'll be about due sympathy by Wednesday


Will I need to make an appointment or will the sympathy bank be open again?


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 154481
> 
> 
> Are you Moses?





Hill Wimp said:


> I am up.
> 
> It's Sunday.
> 
> The things I do to see some of you lot.



Ahhh, did one of my usual circuits today, well I'm still halfway at the folks, nearly gave you a shout when I got to the beach but thought I'd push on. Folks were not expecting me and mum insisted that I ate her dinner. I said don't be so silly but somehow behind my back she made a meal for two into one for three. Every plate was still full, I'm glad she always does a ton of roasties. The best in the world btw.


----------



## Oxo (18 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm glad she always does a ton of roasties. The best in the world btw.


Wars have been started over less controversial claims.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Dec 2016)

I'm now leaving Londoninium. I have left @Fab Foodie pedalling to south London whilst I let the train take the strain.

I have had a lovely day.


----------



## TVC (18 Dec 2016)

We are back from doing family stuff, the rest of the day is our own.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Dec 2016)

Not a claim, more a widely believed fact....


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Dec 2016)

A couple of days ago my niece took her 4 year old brother to our local garden centre to see the reindeer they have there, he loved them and was quite excited about the fact that in a few days time they will be helping to pull Santa's sleigh.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Will I need to make an appointment or will the sympathy bank be open again?


Should be open. I finish work Wednesday afternoon and I'm not back until next year so sympathy should start increasing


----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2016)

I have just had a little snooze


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> I have just had a little snooze



and this is news....?

It's like the BBC reporting that the sun came up this morning.


----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> and this is news....?
> 
> It's like the BBC reporting that the sun came up this morning.


That is also news, in Mancland at least


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Dec 2016)

Twenty years ago I lost one half of a double LP. Not a year has gone by when I haven't cursed that half empty record sleeve. This weekend I've been sorting out my vinyl collection with a view to sending about a third of it to charity and found said missing record in another sleeve... my sense of relief is glacial.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Dec 2016)

I shall be communicating via the medium of email tomorrow at work.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> That's the only way Mrs R communicates these days. I've just had to email her to get her to open me another beer (she's sitting in a chair opposite me)


That reminds me, I need to email myself about that beer.


----------



## perplexed (18 Dec 2016)

My dishwasher detonated last night - this is annoying, even if the electrical flash was quite pretty.

I have reserved a new dishwasher online.

I have chosen a Smeg. Partly because it fits the hole, partly because it has a five year warranty.

But mainly because it is a Smeg and I am at heart about 11 years old and therefore find this hilarious.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Dec 2016)

perplexed said:


> My dishwasher detonated last night - this is annoying, even if the electrical flash was quite pretty.
> 
> I have reserved a new dishwasher online.
> 
> ...


I wonder if appliances can be preprogrammed to break in the week before Christmas. Our tumble drier and kettle both failed today.


----------



## Katherine (18 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Is between Misty and foggy here... and we are supposed to be heading out along the M5 motorway northwards.... can anyone say what it's like in that direction?





Katherine said:


> Hopefully just thick cloud. I'm heading back northwards later.



How was the journey @summerdays? Hope you made it. I had a much better journey back this afternoon and evening than I did on Friday. No fog or mists.


----------



## summerdays (18 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> How was the journey @summerdays? Hope you made it. I had a much better journey back this afternoon and evening than I did on Friday. No fog or mists.


Journey was much better than expected though when we came back down the M5 the fog came back as we neared home.





This was was the view of the mist at one point!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2016)

Morning it is foggy here.


----------



## potsy (19 Dec 2016)

Morning all, I am attempting another Monday in work, the last one did not end well.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Morning all, I am attempting another Monday in work, the last one did not end well.


 hope you manage to get through it.


----------



## Smithbat (19 Dec 2016)

Morning all, It must be pants Monday all round.....

I have walked in to work and a gloom has descended, I think I know the reason for my insomnia this weekend. I need to stop letting someone get under my skin


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Morning all, It must be pants Monday all round.....
> 
> I have walked in to work and a gloom has descended, I think I know the reason for my insomnia this weekend. I need to stop letting someone get under my skin


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2016)

Morning all, no work for me...

Time to do a little garden tidying.


----------



## alicat (19 Dec 2016)

Morning all. No work for me either. 

Time to start getting ready for the X word.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Morning all, It must be pants Monday all round.....
> 
> I have walked in to work and a gloom has descended, I think I know the reason for my insomnia this weekend. I need to stop letting someone get under my skin


Just remember this today, every time you go past "someone"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2016)

May I be the first to wish you all a pleasant afternoon.

I just went to the bank to pay in a cheque which doesn't become payable until tomorrow. Can the banks really not just hold onto the cheque until it's payable? I wouldn't mind but my bank's a 40m climb away and I hate hills.


----------



## potsy (19 Dec 2016)

Made it to lunchtime, soup and a roll to keep my strength up


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2016)

User said:


> You need a bike for 40 metres?


Altitude, it's about 45 metres up and 2 miles there.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Dec 2016)

I made it to work but got an emergency Drs appointment, so had to drive all the way back past home, wait for nearly an hour past the appt time, and then back to work. It all took so long that the drugs wore off and now I feel like


----------



## hopless500 (19 Dec 2016)

Anyhoo, me and my Dr now hope we have worked out and prescribed the antibiotics I'm not resistant to, and here's to them kicking in quickly. I do not like having earrache.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I made it to work but got an emergency Drs appointment, so had to drive all the way back past home, wait for nearly an hour past the appt time, and then back to work. It all took so long that the drugs wore off and now I feel like


A chocolate Angel Delight?


----------



## hopless500 (19 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A chocolate Angel Delight?


*sigh*

There's always one


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> There's always one


I had to check to see whether they made chocolate ones. I only remember the strawberry and butterscotch flavours. Still, it might make you feel better....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Dec 2016)

The tiler booked for this morning was a no-show.


----------



## Oxo (19 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Altitude, it's about 45 metres up and 2 miles there.


But once you get to the bank it's all downhill from there.


----------



## Haitch (19 Dec 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The tiler booked for this morning was a no-show.



That's because the tiler was at our place doing the new shower. And pretty good it looks too. You've picked a good'n there.

ETA: Don't book Peter the plumber for Wednesday morning. He's already otherwise engaged.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2016)

Well I'm confused. I know that is my general way but I'm really confused. I bought an alloy crank for one of my bikes which arrived this morning. I then received a crank for my wife's bike. Both of these I was expecting. A few minutes ago another parcel arrived from the first sender. I thought that I may have pressed buy it now on two similar items by mistake so I opened it up to find a Brooks B17 saddle inside. I've tried to contact my wife but I can't get hold of her. Oh! The parcel was addressed to me.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Well I'm confused. I know that is my general way but I'm really confused. I bought an alloy crank for one of my bikes which arrived this morning. I then received a crank for my wife's bike. Both of these I was expecting. A few minutes ago another parcel arrived from the first sender. I thought that I may have pressed buy it now on two similar items by mistake so I opened it up to find a Brooks B17 saddle inside. I've tried to contact my wife but I can't get hold of her. Oh! The parcel was addressed to me.


Wrong address label stuck on the box at the suppliers? I'd just keep schtum.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Wrong address label stuck on the box at the suppliers? I'd just keep schtum.


It would be nice but I've told you all now and I'm too honest. I'll check with my wife first to see if she didn't order it.


----------



## Katherine (19 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Morning all, It must be pants Monday all round.....
> 
> I have walked in to work and a gloom has descended, I think I know the reason for my insomnia this weekend. I need to stop letting someone get under my skin



Sounds like a good plan. Not always easy but you have to look after yourself before you can worry about anything else. 



hopless500 said:


> I made it to work but got an emergency Drs appointment, so had to drive all the way back past home, wait for nearly an hour past the appt time, and then back to work. It all took so long that the drugs wore off and now I feel like


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Not always easy but you have to look after yourself before you can worry about anything else.
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


They'll be home now!


----------



## TVC (19 Dec 2016)

That's one working day closer to the holiday, only three to go.

Big problem though, no chocolate in the house (well none that isn't nicely wrapped or earmarked for Christmas Eve). I feel an expedition to the Coop coming on.


----------



## Speicher (19 Dec 2016)

Can you get me some white Lindt chocolate while you are there please?


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Dec 2016)

I have successfully sewn a button onto my coat


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2016)

My wife doesn't love me that much. I've been doing some defective work and managed to find a telephone number so that I can give the peeps a call tomorrow to tell them about the delivery. I was looking at the serial number on the postage label and discovered that they are consecutive. If they were sending a lot of parcels out that could have thrown everything out of kilter, a major head ache!


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2016)

Present shopping nearly finished. Was going on the bike tomorrow but my wife has upgraded her phone and I have to stay in for delivery. Still leaves Weds to Friday.


----------



## TVC (19 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Can you get me some white Lindt chocolate while you are there please?


Sorry, they didn't have any, I got you a pork pie instead, hope that's OK.

It's a festive pork pie, there's a dried cranberry on the top.


----------



## summerdays (19 Dec 2016)

I'm been drinking left over mulled wine from entertaining some friends on Sunday.... there is still quite a bit left it would be a shame to waste it!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I'm been drinking left over mulled wine from entertaining some friends on Sunday.... there is still quite a bit left it would be a shame to waste it!


Has it not got a bit cool by now.


----------



## summerdays (19 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Has it not got a bit cool by now.


Microwave is brilliant at warming even large mugs of mulled wine!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Microwave is brilliant at warming even large mugs of mulled wine!


----------



## Speicher (19 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sorry, they didn't have any, I got you a pork pie instead, hope that's OK.
> 
> It's a festive pork pie, there's a dried cranberry on the top.



No, sorry, that will not be okay, you can give it to Rocky instead, if you like.


----------



## Speicher (19 Dec 2016)

I will keeping eating lots of mice pies, rather than porky pies.


----------



## TVC (19 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> I will keeping eating lots of mice pies, rather than porky pies.


Will they have dried cranberrys on top?


----------



## perplexed (19 Dec 2016)

I liberally applied candle wax to the floor to enable the smooth insertion of my Smeg into the receiving aperture.

It worked a treat.


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I must say that this cold thingy just seems to go on and on. It must be powered by " Those" batteries.



You mean those batteries that used to be guaranteed not to leak but now seem to leak worse than the cheap ones?



Speicher said:


> No, sorry, that will not be okay, you can give it to Rocky instead, if you like.



But only if it cost £1

------- tear here -------------- tear here -------------- tear here -------

All these complaints about colds & sore throats. My voice died during the carol service yesterday. Perhaps the sympathy should be given to others tho'.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2016)

mybike said:


> You mean those batteries that used to be guaranteed not to leak but now seem to leak worse than the cheap ones?


Do you mean those batteries that had a certain metal coloured top?


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Do you mean those batteries that had a certain metal coloured top?



Could be. And a different coloured bottom.


----------



## potsy (19 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Did @potsy survive?



Just.


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2016)

The light fairy was busy in my attic over the summer tying my Christmas tree lights up in knots

I wish I hadn't bothered bringing them down now considering how long I spent untangling the "$%£%^^*


----------



## Smithbat (19 Dec 2016)

I have had a fabulous evening Carol Singing with my Guides, however I managed to fall over and now my ankle is swelling. A night with an icepack is on the cards I feel.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had to check to see whether they made chocolate ones. I only remember the strawberry and *butterscotch *flavours. Still, it might make you feel better....



Now you're talking.....


----------



## postman (19 Dec 2016)

Tomorrow keep away from a Leeds pub.The Stick or Twist.11-00am till it finishes.It's our Christmas dinner all 19 of us.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2016)

I was on the phone to the pension credit people this morning, the call lasted over an hour. Thats my second call to them, the first one lasted over half an hour and we didn't finish the application.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I have had a fabulous evening Carol Singing with my Guides,* however I managed to fall over* and now my ankle is swelling. A night with an icepack is on the cards I feel.


Just Carol Singing?

Did Carol do better than the Guides!


----------



## Speicher (19 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> I will keeping eating lots of mice pies, rather than porky pies.





User14044mountain said:


> ...and so will I





The Velvet Curtain said:


> Will they have dried cranberrys on top?





I thought it was just wols who liked mice pies.


----------



## TVC (19 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> I thought it was just wols who liked mice pies.


I like mince and potato pies with loads of gravy. Hope this helps.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Dec 2016)

Have just returned from a lunchtime 'do' with 5 pints of Bishops Tipple and an evening with a friend watching the footy with 4 pints of 6x.
I think I may give my liver a rest tomorrow :-/


----------



## TVC (19 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Have just returned from a lunchtime 'do' with 5 pints of Bishops Tipple and an evening with a friend watching the footy with 4 pints of 6x.
> I think I may give my liver a rest tomorrow :-/


Lightweight. How are you going to get through a gin soaked Christmas?


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Dec 2016)

I'm thinking about knocking up a meal of chorizo sausage and pickled onions. It's tempting,but i know it'll make me pee sweat from my head and i can't find my sweatband.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Dec 2016)

I just discovered than an M12 resin anchor can take 42kN in shear forces. It quite raised my spirits.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Dec 2016)

My spirits are raised at the knowledge I should have enough tonic water to last the festive season.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I just discovered than an M12 resin anchor can take 42kN in shear forces. It quite raised my spirits.


@Tim Hall Slomo looking for world domination, Tim...let his tyres down next ride. There's nothing like a right anchor for the job.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Dec 2016)

Aperitif said:


> @Tim Hall Slomo looking for world domination, Tim...let his tyres down next ride. There's nothing like a right anchor for the job.


30N concrete is in short supply round here. The pumice in my Caribbean enclave is a lousy substrate too, even for epoxy fixings. I'm not sure what to stick to.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Dec 2016)

I am so tired and fed up with this cough and cold. 

Please feel free to bugger off dear cold.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Dec 2016)

^^^^^ ditto


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Lightweight. How are you going to get through a gin soaked Christmas?


With difficulty....but I'm willing to try :-)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2016)

This cold is a bit of a slow burner. Hacking cough and my nose is developing tissue issues. Lovely.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2016)

There is a clear sky outside with lots of stars and only half a moon.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Dec 2016)

User said:


> But do you have enough gin? That's the real issue.


Actually no.

With two connoisseurs in the house now, stock does not last long.

TBF we could sink the Titanic with wine though thanks to numerous trips over the water.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Dec 2016)

I need to buy some Norfolk gin.


----------



## Smithbat (20 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I've had a word with the Bombay Sapphire Distillery and they're sending a long weekend's supply over... what's @Hill Wimp's postcode?


Can it come via here too?


----------



## TVC (20 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Actually no.
> 
> With two connoisseurs in the house now, stock does not last long.
> 
> TBF we could sink the Titanic with wine though thanks to numerous trips over the water.


Have you got a small bottle of sweet sherry in case Hoppy drops in?


----------



## hopless500 (20 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Have you got a small bottle of sweet sherry in case Hoppy drops in?


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I've had a word with the Bombay Sapphire Distillery and they're sending a long weekend's supply over... what's @Hill Wimp's postcode?


----------



## Smithbat (20 Dec 2016)

My 4 year old great niece has been playing with her mum's phone. I have just had three phone calls, first one telling me that she wants to speak to Nanna and that mummy is making avocado and tomato for breakfast, the second telling me that she wants to come to my house for a sleepover and the third telling me that her little sister is having a nap. It has brightened my Tuesday morning up no end.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Could you get someone from Team Sky to bring you a decongestant in a brown unmarked Jiffy bag?


With mucilage as fluid as this I don't need Fluimucil.


----------



## Smithbat (20 Dec 2016)

@Hill Wimp this is what we need!!!

Clickety Click


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> @Hill Wimp this is what we need!!!
> 
> Clickety Click


Likey likey


----------



## hopless500 (20 Dec 2016)

phhhtttt

That's it really.


----------



## TVC (20 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> phhhtttt
> 
> That's it really.


Been on the sprouts?

When do you finish work for Christmas?


----------



## hopless500 (20 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Been on the sprouts?
> 
> When do you finish work for Christmas?


Tomorrow.


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> When do you finish work for Christmas?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I've had a word with the Bombay Sapphire Distillery and they're sending a long weekend's supply over... what's @Hill Wimp's postcode?


G1N T0N


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> @Hill Wimp this is what we need!!!
> 
> Clickety Click


Don't encourage her!


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> What is this work that people are speaking of?


I have no idea, I only come here to keep warm and get a couple of hot meals down me


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Did you copy that comment from your last appraisal?


Yes, word for word.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Dec 2016)

A small spinach leaf just escaped from my sandwich.

And still....

phhhttt


----------



## raleighnut (20 Dec 2016)

I've just eaten 2 Croissants


----------



## Smithbat (20 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Don't encourage her!


Sweet little me....never


----------



## perplexed (20 Dec 2016)

Paging @Hill Wimp 

Highly recommended...


----------



## Speicher (20 Dec 2016)

There won't be any left.

@Hill Wimp has already tried drinking Yorkshire dry!


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Dec 2016)

perplexed said:


> Paging @Hill Wimp
> 
> Highly recommended...


Ooo one for the list thank you.


----------



## perplexed (20 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ooo one for the list thank you.



You're welcome - by the way, they do the traditional dry gin, but there's also a 'tea' one and a 'lavender' one too...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Dec 2016)

There is a man in the extension laying tiles.


----------



## Speicher (20 Dec 2016)

perplexed said:


> You're welcome - by the way, they do the traditional dry gin, but there's also a 'tea' one and a 'lavender' one too...



Look out! Hills will be joining the Lavender Gin Mob! 

@User14044 will be old enough to understand that.


----------



## perplexed (20 Dec 2016)

I have a little consternation about my mince pies.

The ones on the left of the rack in the oven appear to be doing a little more quickly than the ones on the right.

Could this be due to Brexit?


----------



## hopless500 (20 Dec 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> There is a man in the extension laying tiles.


A little more painful than eggs I should think.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2016)

I'm having chilli for lunch.


----------



## summerdays (20 Dec 2016)

After months and months and months... our hall is finally a different colour...... (started this project BEFORE the gate). Ok it's only white but at least it's no longer plaster coloured! It's going to stay white till after the Christmas shenanigans....


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2016)

Woo just been given a bottle of Chardonnay, that's somebody's Christmas present sorted


----------



## hopless500 (20 Dec 2016)

I have Baileys. And gin. And prosecco. And Ferero Rocher. 
Sorted 
(may be a small amount of beer too)


----------



## Oxo (20 Dec 2016)

perplexed said:


> I have a little consternation about my mince pies.
> 
> The ones on the left of the rack in the oven appear to be doing a little more quickly than the ones on the right.
> 
> Could this be due to Brexit?


Seems a likely explanation, the left not knowing what the right is doing etc. etc.


----------



## TVC (20 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Who could want for anything more?


A pie as well? One with a dried cranberry on it, after all it is Christmas.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2016)

Just back from a mystery tour with my fellow senior citizens. The trip ended at the Bullshead in Wolvey for a good christmas dinner washed down with cider and wine. I also won a fiver at bingo.


----------



## Oxo (20 Dec 2016)

Only one cranberry, as you said, it is Christmas.


----------



## Oxo (20 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> Just back from a mystery tour with my fellow senior citizens. The trip ended at the Bullshead in Wolvey for a good christmas dinner washed down with cider and wine. I also won a fiver at bingo.



Now if I won a fiver at bingo it would be a mystery. I've never,ever played.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A pie as well? One with a dried cranberry on it, after all it is Christmas.


We call that a craisin over here.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> There won't be any left.
> 
> @Hill Wimp has already tried drinking Yorkshire dry!


Not a chance!


----------



## mybike (20 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> What is this work that people are speaking of?



I think it's what they have to do to keep us in comfort.



User said:


> Did you copy that comment from your last appraisal?



What's one of them? Are they worth eating?


----------



## mybike (20 Dec 2016)

perplexed said:


> I have a little consternation about my mince pies.
> 
> The ones on the left of the rack in the oven appear to be doing a little more quickly than the ones on the right.
> 
> Could this be due to Brexit?



It's down to the currant leader of the Labour Party.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2016)

Had a day with the fairies, slept most of it. Sent the person that sent me the wrong parcel an email and left a message on their answering machine.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2016)

Car wouldn't start so went by bike. As I was crawling up a hill a driver coming down shouted ''What a nugget!'' at me. I assume this meant something to him.


----------



## Oxo (20 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Car wouldn't start so went by bike. As I was crawling up a hill a driver coming down shouted ''What a nugget!'' at me. I assume this meant something to him.


I suspect it means that he thought you were an absolute treasure.


----------



## Oxo (20 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I'm just cooking the stroganoff for tonight's tea... and it's not right without a good slug of red wine, is it? Which means I really had to open that bottle of Chateau Haut Rian, didn't I... and it would be wrong not to have a glass to accompany the meal, wouldn't it...


YES/NO. Delete as appropriate.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I'm just cooking the stroganoff for tonight's tea... and it's not right without a good slug of red wine, is it? Which means I really had to open that bottle of Chateau Haut Rian, didn't I... and it would be wrong not to have a glass to accompany the meal, wouldn't it...


Accompany the cooking that should be.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Had a day with the fairies, slept most of it. Sent the person that sent me the wrong parcel an email and left a message on their answering machine.


Did the fairies help with the e-mail?


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Dec 2016)

I had to come home early I felt so rough.

I had a nap with Sasha cuddled up beside me.

It's now the what am I going to eat for supper conundrum.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Did the fairies help with the e-mail?


No, they are a bit of a hindrance, my wife did the email. Pulse is a bit low.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I had to come home early I felt so rough.
> 
> I had a nap with Sasha cuddled up beside me.
> 
> It's now the what am I going to eat for supper conundrum.


Food.


----------



## postman (20 Dec 2016)

Christmas dinner was a stonking massive humungous success.Nineteen of us plus three casuals who just dropped in.Being in charge i got there at 10-00 to decorate the table.We finished at 16-00.The food was from the Steak Tuesday menu.Maincourse £6-99 plus a pint.Starters were £3 and Christmas pudd or Cheesecake was also £3.Best dinner in the eight or nine years i have been doing it.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I'm just cooking the stroganoff for tonight's tea... and it's not right without a good slug of red wine, is it? Which means I really had to open that bottle of Chateau Haut Rian, didn't I... and it would be wrong not to have a glass to accompany the meal, wouldn't it...



I hope that stroganoff has a healthy slug of brandy in it, thats a winner.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I had to come home early I felt so rough.
> 
> I had a nap with Sasha cuddled up beside me.
> 
> It's now the what am I going to eat for supper conundrum.



I've just finished a pan of mussels.



Illaveago said:


> Food.



It's all I ever eat. I'm such a fan I have it every day.


----------



## GM (20 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I'm just cooking the stroganoff for tonight's tea... and it's not right without a good slug of red wine, is it? Which means I really had to open that bottle of Chateau Haut Rian, didn't I... and it would be wrong not to have a glass to accompany the meal, wouldn't it...



Ummm, stroganoff  one of my favs, I bet you use fillet steak instead of rump.


----------



## TVC (20 Dec 2016)

I'm excited and expectant, but I can't say why.


----------



## TVC (20 Dec 2016)

User said:


> They've finally perfected male pregnancy?


Quite a few people do ask me 'when's it due?'


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> A mature cheddar and beetroot sandwich


A mature cheddar and chorizo on toast was eaten


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm excited and expectant, but I can't say why.


Give is a hint !


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Dec 2016)

Yeah, I bet he has booked a scorcher of a holiday for Lu for Xmas


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah, I bet he has booked a scorcher of a holiday for Lu for Xmas


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2016)

@User14044 only one I'm afraid,







However, we also have these.


----------



## TVC (20 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> @User14044 only one I'm afraid,
> 
> View attachment 154854
> 
> ...


I think that Broadside must be mine.


----------



## GM (20 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> @User14044 only one I'm afraid,
> 
> View attachment 154854
> 
> ...



I see you're a fan of Black Sheep Ale!


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I think that Broadside must be mine.



Have you been a good boy?



GM said:


> I see you're a fan of Black Sheep Ale!



Oh yes. Although my fav there is the theakstones.


----------



## TVC (20 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Have you been a good boy?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes. Although my fav there is the theakstones.


Yes, a very good boy.


----------



## TVC (20 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah, I bet he has booked a scorcher of a holiday for Lu for Xmas


I wish. The plan was to be heading to Iceland for Christmas, but we switched it to next summer.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yes, a very good boy.



hmmm, ok, then it's yours. I'll replace with a McEwans Champion Ale.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I wish. The plan was to be heading to Iceland for Christmas, but we switched it to next summer.


So it's Waitrose instead for Christmas eh.


----------



## TVC (20 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> hmmm, ok, then it's yours. I'll replace with a McEwans Champion Ale.


Thank you.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Thank you.


----------



## TVC (20 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> So it's Waitrose instead for Christmas eh.


My money was on Potsy being the first to do the frozen food joke, but, well done for jumping in


----------



## raleighnut (20 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> My money was on Potsy being the first to do the frozen food joke, but, well done for jumping in


Potsy would probably have said "Lidl" though, I knew you were a bit more 'upmarket'.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Dec 2016)

I finished the stock take today. 3 days ahead of the deadline. The works Christmas lunch tomorrow feels earned.


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2016)

2 days to go 

Then I get a massive 4 days off for Christmas


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Dec 2016)

Last year the M D came in a couple of days before we finished for Christmas and us 3 ladies got a peck on the cheek, I thought it was a bit of a laugh, my boss flushed bright red and my colleague got quite ruffled and waited for him to leave before making a huge fuss, she doesn't like to be touched (not sure how drunk she must have been to conceive twice), he is back in on Thursday and we were reminded of last year. My boss pulled a face, my colleague isn't bothered as she finished today but both made a right hoo ha over it. Don't understand the fuss, ok he isn't exactly Mr Universe but he is nice guy so it really is no big deal.


----------



## Speicher (20 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I wish. The plan was to be heading to Iceland for Christmas, but we switched it to next summer.





raleighnut said:


> So it's Waitrose instead for Christmas eh.





The Velvet Curtain said:


> Thank you.



If I had replied and mentionned a certain frozen food shop, I would have got a  from TVC.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> hmmm, ok, then it's yours. I'll replace with a McEwans Champion Ale.



The McEwans was a disappointment.

As you were...


----------



## raleighnut (20 Dec 2016)

After Old Peculier anything is a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2016)

I've got a snaggy bit on the right side of the nail on my left pinkie...
If I have time tomorrow, I'll snip it off.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> After Old Peculier anything is a bit of a disappointment.



Only just popped the cap on the Old Peculier. As you can see I'm having a very civilised evening on my own.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I've got a snaggy bit on the right side of the nail on my left pinkie...
> If I have time tomorrow, I'll snip it off.



Thats very restrained of you Pete, I usually play with it for a couple of hours twiddling the loose skin between my fingers and then finally just rip it off immediatly regretting it and being sore for ages.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Dec 2016)

This morning, while lying in the bath, I decided to treat my face to a new Lidl razor blade. I tried to attack the plastic bubble that the four-pack came in with some nail clippers...to no avail. After a certain amount of effing and blinding, I went downstairs to get my hacksaw and cut the packaging in half using the lavatory bowl as a workbench. All I wanted was a comfortable shave FFS!


----------



## hopless500 (20 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> A mature cheddar and beetroot sandwich


 beetroot.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> @User14044 only one I'm afraid,
> 
> View attachment 154854
> 
> ...


We have about 20 sheep in the kitchen. Following a Tesco visit tomorrow that should be doubled.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> 2 days to go
> 
> Then I get a massive 4 days off for Christmas


2/3 of a day to go. Then only a short time of xxxxx days before getting back next year. For a whole two and a bit weeks. Then I'm going to need the couple of weeks I've booked off to recover


----------



## hopless500 (20 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> After Old Peculier anything is a bit of a disappointment.


Old Peculier these days is a disappointment. When they moved it many moons ago, they destroyed it. And it used to be my favourite beer


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> We have about 20 sheep in the kitchen. Following a Tesco visit tomorrow that should be doubled.



Like your style Hop...


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> This morning, while lying in the bath, I decided to treat my face to a new Lidl razor blade. I tried to attack the plastic bubble that the four-pack came in with some nail clippers...to no avail. After a certain amount of effing and blinding, I went downstairs to get my hacksaw and cut the packaging in half using the lavatory bowl as a workbench. All I wanted was a comfortable shave FFS!



Should have just gone straight for the hacksaw.....granted not as smooth a shave but less frustrating.


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2016)

Another night on the settee - that's been about 4 on the trot with my back not letting me get comfy. At least I don't get a thick ear as well.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Dec 2016)

--


Salty seadog said:


> Should have just gone straight for the hacksaw.....granted not as smooth a shave but less frustrating.


Hmm, I should have remembered Desperate Dan....


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> --
> 
> Hmm, I should have remembered Desperate Dan....



As it happens I was eating cow pie today in the pic I posted in the sqirtable food thread.....and I'm a Dan.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> --
> 
> Hmm, I should have remembered Desperate Dan....





Salty seadog said:


> As it happens I was eating cow pie today in the pic I posted in the sqirtable food thread.....and I'm a Dan.


Just checking my memory, Desperate Dan used a blowtorch


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2016)

and a big ol' blade.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2016)

Flounder, cod and crab for supper, among other things. Dogs are making those weird beagle sinus noises, like a snore, which means they are chuffed we're having fish for supper.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Flounder, cod and crab for supper, among other things. Dogs are making those weird beagle sinus noises, like a snore, which means they are chuffed we're having fish for supper.


Isn't the Prairie a bit far from the sea?


----------



## lutonloony (21 Dec 2016)

Sleep eludes me


----------



## summerdays (21 Dec 2016)

lutonloony said:


> Sleep eludes me


Me too.... 

but the days are about to get longer....


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Me too....
> 
> but the days are about to get longer....



My Dads birthday today, he is rewarded with the shortest day of the year.


----------



## summerdays (21 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> My Dads birthday today, he is rewarded with the shortest day of the year.


But knowing that it's an important turn the corner day! I hope he has an enjoyable day, my granny was born on Christmas Day!


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Flounder, cod and crab for supper, among other things. Dogs are making those weird beagle sinus noises, like a snore, which means they are chuffed we're having fish for supper.


Damn if I were to have read this earlier I would have been there.

The hounds would not have got a look in.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Dec 2016)

What am doing here at this time of the day?


----------



## summerdays (21 Dec 2016)

Well I'm about to get up and head off for a team meal and meeting (other way around.....). I think I'm going to let the bus take the strain....

My coffee in bed has already been consumed!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Isn't the Prairie a bit far from the sea?


Explain prairie oysters then.


----------



## TVC (21 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Me too....
> 
> but the days are about to get longer....


Yrp, summer's on its way.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2016)

Morning there is a pretty sky at the moment with some red dappled clouds. I'm going back for a nap.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Dec 2016)

Jarred anchovies on toast for breakie, my word they were strong ones....

Edit to say they came in a jar, not that they had suffered sudden impact....


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2016)

Coffee has been brewed in the stove top pot. Wife and kids have gone out to work/school. Must get motivated... It's been wet overnight so an extended canal ride might be like bog snorkelling. Hmm, a play at Clayton Vale MTB trail ? Just waiting for the rush hour to die down.


----------



## mybike (21 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> This morning, while lying in the bath, I decided to treat my face to a new Lidl razor blade. I tried to attack the plastic bubble that the four-pack came in with some nail clippers...to no avail. After a certain amount of effing and blinding, I went downstairs to get my hacksaw and cut the packaging in half using the lavatory bowl as a workbench. All I wanted was a comfortable shave FFS!



Mods, do we have to have this bad language? There is no such thing as a comfortable s***e!

Actually it serves you right.



classic33 said:


> Just checking my memory, Desperate Dan used a blowtorch
> View attachment 154871



Looks a good way to blunt a blade, no wonder he had problems.


----------



## Smithbat (21 Dec 2016)

Morning all, my ankle looks less like a tennis ball today so I think two nights resting with then ice pack has helped.


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yrp, summer's on its way.


Mmmm it may be a while before it gets this far.

Penultimate day in work, just been told there is no canteen service on New Years Day, I may change my mind about coming in now


----------



## raleighnut (21 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Old Peculier these days is a disappointment. When they moved it many moons ago, they destroyed it. And it used to be my favourite beer


I'll agree it ain't what it was but it's still good.
Everards did a similar thing with 'Old Original' when they dropped the 'Old' from the name.

If you really want to confuse the bar staff in a Weatherspoons though ask for a pint of 'Greene King Abbott', the ones in Leicester invariably ask "was that 'Greene King' or 'Abbott Ale'.


----------



## tyred (21 Dec 2016)

Going for a long coastal walk soon followed by soup and a roll in one of my favourite cafes.


----------



## alicat (21 Dec 2016)

^^^^
How do you do a roll in a cafe? I find it easier to roll down slopes.


----------



## alicat (21 Dec 2016)

Put my Christmas pudding on to steam. 2 months and 8 hours late.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Morning all,* my ankle looks less like a tennis ball today *so I think two nights resting with then ice pack has helped.


Not as green!


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2016)

Just back. Did a full lap of Clayton Vale and a quick spin round the pump track. The heavens opened just as I was coming out of the Vale. I'm surprisingly clean. Not muddy on the trail. Just having lunch before I go and clean the bike.


----------



## TVC (21 Dec 2016)

Friday lunchtime can not come fast enough.


----------



## midlife (21 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Tomorrow at 4.00 p.m. can't come fast enough for me.
> 
> Although it looks as though I might have to go up to Hell Hull when I'm supposed to be on leave next week...



I left Hull in 1978 and never went back (apart from the odd visit) 

Shaun


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Isn't the Prairie a bit far from the sea?


Yes, but it's a frozen route all the way. Some fish are frozen on shipboard, right after being cleaned and filleted. I believe the Pollock for McDonalds' come off the boat ready for the fryer. Sure looks that way. But yes, I'm about 700 miles from Philadelphia and Jersey City, and close to 800 miles to Biloxi, Mississippi.


----------



## TVC (21 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Tomorrow at 4.00 p.m. can't come fast enough for me.
> 
> Although it looks as though I might have to go up to Hell Hull when I'm supposed to be on leave next week...


You can't dis Hull on here, you might get thrown off the forum.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Damn if I were to have read this earlier I would have been there.
> 
> The hounds would not have got a look in.


It came out great, wonderful crab cakes and a good flounder, and some fried cod as well. A potato was also present, as well as a cheddar muffin or, as we call it here, a biscuit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Explain prairie oysters then.


Actually, I used to live near a fresh water clamming fishery at Peoria, but most people used the shells for buttons. I believe that was the commercial application, although the Illinois River has a great many clams in it. Prairie oysters are of the barnyard, not the sea. After a bull becomes a year old, it's time to warm up the fryer. After this unfortunate incident, he becomes an ox, after a year or so as a steer.


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2016)

After reading some disturbing news on here earlier I have decided to have a break from all the wittering of you lot.

I may be back sometime, maybe I'll even have a cycling tale or two to tell, stranger things have happened.

See you all when I get bored


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> It came out great, wonderful crab cakes and a good flounder, and some fried cod as well. A potato was also present, as well as a cheddar muffin or, as we call it here, a biscuit.


Sounds wonderful.

We are having fish pie for Xmas Eve supper and today discovered a fabulous new seafood restaurant has opened in the town.

Fish everywhere


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Dec 2016)

Pass I have only just really come online.

I will surf.


----------



## Smithbat (21 Dec 2016)

Have a Fab Christmas @potsy, see you in the new year.


----------



## TVC (21 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I think he's a bit intimidated because I went for a bike ride this morning.


His wife is taking his computer off him for Christmas.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2016)




----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> After reading some disturbing news on here earlier I have decided to have a break from all the wittering of you lot.
> 
> I may be back sometime, maybe I'll even have a cycling tale or two to tell, stranger things have happened.
> 
> See you all when I get bored


I hope it wasn't the prairie oysters....


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I think he's a bit intimidated because I went for a bike ride this morning.



And I did too ! Have a good 'en @potsy


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sounds wonderful.
> 
> We are havi*ng fish pie for Xmas Eve supper and today discovered a fabulous new seafood restaurant has opened in the town.*
> 
> Fish everywhere



I was going to tell you about that but you're never far from the pier, I cycled past it on Sunday. It can only have been open less than a week. Looks good. We have had that restaurant in the sea sports centre on the beach my way for a few years, never been though.


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2016)

After enjoying myself on the bike, I've also built a 2.4m ramp so we can get my MIL into the house. She can't even get up a step (or doesn't try any more) so we'll have to get her out of the car, pop her in the wheel chair and push her all of 4m to the front door, up the ramp, from here she will have to walk. Hopefully she will be able to get over the door threshold (eek). The ramp weighs a tonne to move, so temporarily dragged it into the back garden.

My missus did say 'no testing it out by jumping your mountain bike off it' - bloody spoil sport.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I was going to tell you about that but you're never far from the pier, I cycled past it on Sunday. It can only have been open less than a week. Looks good. We have had that restaurant in the sea sports centre on the beach my way for a few years, never been though.


Well you must come over and sample it with us. Checked out the menu today and it sounds really good.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Dec 2016)

Yes I've heard good things about our one. In fact it is/was co owned by someone I know at work.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2016)

We'll miss you, @potsy, get back as soon as you get the okay. Manchester must be captivating at the yuletide.


----------



## gavgav (21 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> 2 days to go
> 
> Then I get a massive 4 days off for Christmas


Yep same here


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2016)

I'm getting two and a half days, more than the usual one day I'm entitled to. I usually use a vacation day or two as well. I have to inspect vehicles Saturday morning but get Christmas and Boxing day off


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2016)

I should have kept quiet. Could I post the saddle onto the correct address. Not even a thank you for my trouble and he hasn't left feedback yet. Mind you he didn't say that I couldn't put a letter in the parcel saying what I thought.


----------



## summerdays (21 Dec 2016)

I changed my mind and cycled to my team meal, by the time I was heading no home I'd lost my front light and was slightly wobbly... I should have used the bus!


----------



## TVC (21 Dec 2016)

I know, what a star.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I changed my mind and cycled to my team meal, by the time* I was heading no home *I'd lost my front light and was slightly wobbly... I should have used the bus!


Where'd that be?


----------



## gbb (21 Dec 2016)

Feeling a little chuffed, in Tescos tonight I found three packs of 5% fat mince reduced from £3.50 EACH TO...88p each.  and a lump of pork reduced from £9.20 to £2.30. .
The pork will do two big Sunday dinners...so it's already cut up, bagged and in the freezer with the mince.

Downside is I just missed out on some Steak...lady in front of me had the lot.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> Going for a long coastal walk soon followed by soup and a roll in one of my favourite cafes.


Do they let you roll in their cafe?


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2016)

I'm considering some projects for the new cycling year while I wait for Mrs. GA to be done at the clinic.


----------



## tyred (21 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Do they let you roll in their cafe?



I'm an expert at doing the Swiss Roll.


----------



## TVC (21 Dec 2016)

Masterchef was pretty inspiring tonight, I need to get to Oslo.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I'm an expert at doing the Swiss Roll.


----------



## tyred (21 Dec 2016)

I'm not sure eating most of a box of posh French chocolate is helpful in my quest to lose weight!


----------



## TVC (21 Dec 2016)

This evening the homeless of Leicester are being given a Christmas meal, warmth, gifts and company by a charity run by a mostly muslim group and staffed by former asylum seekers.

Bloody immigrants coming over here, digging deep into their pockets and giving up their time and love to support the most disadvantaged in society.


----------



## TVC (21 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Shouldn't this be on the Brexit thread?


I will save it for an appropriate time when I have the links and photos to back it up


----------



## TVC (21 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Don't bother - it'll only be deleted by the Moderators after the alt-Right lot claim you're impinging on their free speech...


Alt-right or Alt-wrong


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> As it happens I was eating cow pie today in the pic I posted in the sqirtable food thread.....and I'm a Dan.


Did you apply then?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Dec 2016)

Christmas dinner will be a takeaway. If we are lucky we might have a dining room to eat it in but the cooker won't be installed in time to cook dinner in/on.

I'm bored with this project.


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Dec 2016)

I've just written out my last 2 Christmas cards.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Christmas dinner will be a takeaway. If we are lucky we might have a dining room to eat it in but the cooker won't be installed in time to cook dinner in/on.
> 
> I'm bored with this project.



I once had beans on toast for my Christmas lunch. In some ways it was the most enjoyable Christmas I have ever had.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2016)

Yesterday I finished my Christmas shopping. Eight pints of milk, some cheese, bread rolls, extra thick cream, and a bottle of Sherry.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Don't bother - it'll only be deleted by the Moderators after the alt-Right lot claim you're impinging on their free speech...


Oi


----------



## User19783 (22 Dec 2016)

@classic33 

Good luck today, 
I be thinking of you.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2016)

Morning it is foggy here. Outside I mean not indoors.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2016)

I don't know where my cat gets her lack of energy from.


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2016)

Last proper working day of the year, then Aldi on the way home to get the last of the fresh produce for the weekend. I will be relaxed tonight.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2016)

The kitten has dissapointed us by not climbing up inside the tree and attacking the decorations. Instead he has decided to play with the bowl of cob nuts and scatter them across the floor.


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2016)

Weather's turned a little rough.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Dec 2016)

Last day 

Very mild here and the next few days look rather good too.


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2016)

Yahoo mail is experiencing technical difficulties. Again!


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Does anyone still use Yahoo mail?



Yes


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Did you apply then?
> View attachment 154953



Blimy, I would have done but that issue (Nov '97) was out just one month after I started my current job....who knows what might have been.


----------



## Smithbat (22 Dec 2016)

I am trying to decide if I have been selfish or not. We have our Christmas Meal at work today 2 miles away in town, which inevitably leads to much drinking by others. I have ridden to work on my bike for three reasons.

1, I can say no to some drinks because I have to ride home
2, I don't have to share a cab with anyone who might potentially be sick. nor do I have to 'look after anyone'
3, I can leave when I want and don't have to wait for anyone to finish drinking, talking, etc

Am I selfish?
.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I am trying to decide if I have been selfish or not. We have our Christmas Meal at work today 2 miles away in town, which inevitably leads to much drinking by others. I have ridden to work on my bike for three reasons.
> 
> 1, I can say no to some drinks because I have to ride home
> 2, I don't have to share a cab with anyone who might potentially be sick. nor do I have to 'look after anyone'
> ...



Not at all, you have given yourself options. Just because others are doing xy&z doesn't mean you are obliged.
Work do's can be a nightmare and I do not go on that many. Even just socials. These bigger ones tend to follow a pattern....

Someone will get far too drunk and embarrass themselves,
Someone will kiss someone they shouldn't,
A girl will cry,
Some will come to, or close to blows.....

Sometimes better off out of it.


----------



## mybike (22 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I'm not sure eating most of a box of posh French chocolate is helpful in my quest to lose weight!



I'm sure it is.



tyred said:


> Yahoo mail is experiencing technical difficulties. Again!



You mean they're not able to pass the messages on to the security services before they send it to the recipient?


----------



## Oxo (22 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I see from the BBC weather man that after the shortest day yesterday, we've got an extra 3-5 secs* of daylight today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have we already had it this morning or will we get extra light at the end of the day. If it is later in the day I can fit in a longer ride before it gets dark.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Oh goodness.....now that gets a bit complicated.....I think there's an extra 2 secs this morning and 1 sec this evening. Enjoy it!!


Thanks for the FYI...I will!


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2016)

Lovely sunny day here today, chilly but sunny.

All 3 directors are here so need to show willing even though I don't have any, just ready to finish now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2016)

All our ice has melted off the pavements around here, finally, after a lovely warm day yesterday. Warm for here in the winter is about 44F, back to about 2C or so today.Sunny as well. We normally have Tupperware skies throughout the winter.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2016)

WooHoo!!
Only a couple of days before I get to play with my new turkey baster


----------



## Salad Dodger (22 Dec 2016)

A taxi just arrived to collect someone who isn't here. I suspect he should have gone to the doctors surgery along the road........

This is the most exciting thing that has happened today.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Have we already had it this morning or will we get extra light at the end of the day. If it is later in the day I can fit in a longer ride before it gets dark.


Later sunset, ample time for a longer ride.


----------



## summerdays (22 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I am trying to decide if I have been selfish or not. We have our Christmas Meal at work today 2 miles away in town, which inevitably leads to much drinking by others. I have ridden to work on my bike for three reasons.
> 
> 1, I can say no to some drinks because I have to ride home
> 2, I don't have to share a cab with anyone who might potentially be sick. nor do I have to 'look after anyone'
> ...


 You are already better than me if you aren't drinking! I found my front light this morning so that's good that I didn't actually loose it yesterday!


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2016)

I have posted the saddle to its rightful owner, provided it doesn't make another detour.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Dec 2016)

The sun just came out-hello Mr Blue Sky.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2016)

The kitten has caught a meat fly in the window and has been playing with it for the past hour and the fly is still alive.


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2016)

I have completed the last of the jobs I had to do at work this year, I wonder if I will last until 4.30 before buggering off home.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Dec 2016)

40 years ago this week i worked 50 hours(10 of which were compulsory overtime)at a local pet food factory during the school holiday. I was paid £22.50 for the whole week. I went to a Christmas Eve party and spent 75 pence of it on a bottle of Harvey's Bristol Cream.

Eeee,those were the days!!


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2016)

Maverick Goose said:


> The sun just came out-hello Mr Blue Sky.



My ride this morning was in bright sunshine under blue skies


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Have we already had it this morning or will we get extra light at the end of the day. If it is later in the day I can fit in a longer ride before it gets dark.


 For Leeds * 
21* 08:22 ↑ 15:47 ↑ 7:24:42 −0:03
*22* 08:23 ↑ 15:47 ↑ 7:24:46 +0:04


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> 40 years ago this week i worked 50 hours(10 of which were compulsory overtime)at a local pet food factory during the school holiday. I was paid £22.50 for the whole week. I went to a Christmas Eve party and spent 75 pence of it on a bottle of Harvey's Bristol Cream.
> 
> Eeee,those were the days!!


You probably still could pay that much in Aldi or Lidl.


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Will the boss allow you POETF?


I left at 3.30, everything done and the latest incarnation of my high voltage transformer happily ticking away at 280,000V with no sparking.

The visit to Aldi (plus coop for spring onions) is done so I am officially ready.
We go back into work tomorrow, but that will be for a couple of hours of doing bugger all followed by a feast and distribution of the wine. We should be home by 11.30 ready to lock the door


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Not at all, you have given yourself options. Just because others are doing xy&z doesn't mean you are obliged.
> Work do's can be a nightmare and I do not go on that many. Even just socials. These bigger ones tend to follow a pattern....
> 
> Someone will get far too drunk and embarrass themselves,
> ...



Which is exactly we don't go to ours


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2016)

We were kicked out at 4.30


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> We were kicked out at 4.30



Out of where, work?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Dec 2016)

I have just woken up.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just woken up.



To the fact that christmas is just a few weeks away...?


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just woken up.



You did right to have a lie in!


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just woken up.


Are you back in Kansas?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2016)

I have just been to IKEA (Sill Senap - marinated herring in mustard sauce - was the only thing I bought) with 4 grandchildren and then I bought 2 bikes from Evans, where the guy serving us was excellent, considering the 2 neociclistas spent quite a lot of the time crashing into rows of display bikes. I'm hoping for a quiet evening....


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2016)

I saw an autogyro flying this afternoon, the pilot must have felt cold with both fans blowing.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

I spent way to much in the No Name Shop today.(A fantastic French deli) On the other hand I am now scoffing some sublime Tentation runny cheese made with double cream with some very agreeable garlic and rosemary bread.

There may also be more Theakstones Old Peculier.....'tis the season.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2016)

I need to buy a new watch, I have has my other 1 for over 20 years and although the battery is new it has given up. Looking at the watch shop website, won't buy from there, I had no idea there were so many ugly watches.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Perhaps you might get given one for Christmas



If only there was some way to alert probable presenters....


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

I can't wear watches, ones with hands loose time slowly,(a few minutes a day) and one's with digi displays just go off after a while. That's about all my magnetic personality achieves.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Now how might we do that?


A #justgiving page


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Perhaps you might get given one for Christmas



Nope, I would like to choose my owm, besides, next year is 25 years with the company so I will get another one.


----------



## postman (22 Dec 2016)

I said ,i said,no sprouts with the Christmas dinner twenty three portions was dangerous,would they listen,no.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Dec 2016)

I have been wrapping presents.

I am now taking a break for a cuppa.


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2016)

nothing much going on in here tonigh.


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2016)

I picked the Masterchef winner from the start, magnificent food and a really likeable person... very pleased for them.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> nothing much going on in here tonigh.



Ok....What are you not telling us?


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Ok....What are you not telling us?


Lu and I do not do presents at Christmas, we have everything we need - apart from a working watch obvs. Instead, as you must have noticed we treat each other to evenings out, good food and shows all through the year.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Lu and I do not do presents at Christmas, we have everything we need - apart from a working watch obvs. Instead, as yoo must have noticed we treat each other to evenings out, good food and shows all through the year.



And you do get to some good shows. Both large and small. Gotta love a live gig.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

I've just been put on ignore for the first time as far as I know and another was encouraged to do the same. It was by someone who was not even involved in the exchange. How strange.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I've just been put on ignore for the first time as far as I know and another was encouraged to do the same. It was by someone who was not even involved in the exchange. How strange.


I can't for one minute believe you will miss them.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Blimey? What did you do? Suggest Farage isn't the Saviour?



Not really sure, General cycling discussion, topic is titled 'Now you know', I think I came in on page 2. Have a peek.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I can't for one minute believe you will miss them.



I doubt I will. I don't usually get involved in threads like that but hey ho.....
Someone decided to tell me what sort of person I am. I mean I don't even have a solid handle on that and I've known myself for nearly 43 years...


----------



## raleighnut (22 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Not really sure, General cycling discussion, topic is titled 'Now you know', I think I came in on page 2. Have a peek.


 (a manly one y'understand OK) ...............................


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I doubt I will. I don't usually get involved in threads like that but hey ho.....
> Someone decided to tell me what sort of person I am. I mean I don't even have a solid handle on that and I've known myself for nearly 43 years...



Well, of course, what did you expect? 
Some people can tell so much about a person, when they have just exchanged a few sentences. 

There are still some peeps on here who think I am male.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> (a manly one y'understand OK) ...............................



Big girly hug for Seadog from me.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Well, of course, what did you expect?
> Some people can tell so much about a person, when they have just exchanged a few sentences.
> 
> There are still some peeps on here who think I am male.



Thank you kind sir. It's a jungle out there....


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Big girly hug for Seadog from me.






That is the hug that is big, not me, before @potsy suggests otherwise.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Thank you kind sir. It's a jungle out there....


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> We still love you



It was all a bit bizzare. Anyway, What are the forums favourite comedians?
This seemed a difficult question for someone to answer.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy made me post that



When's he coming back....


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

A gentle start, the comedians comedian......Mr Barry Cryer. Legend.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

Get on it @summerdays


----------



## summerdays (22 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> As soon as someone starts posting about kebabs or when @summerdays threatens to take possession of his nice blue bike.


Perhaps @potsy is cycling it down to me to arrive in time for Christmas.... then again perhaps he got distracted as he passed the first kebab shop!


----------



## raleighnut (22 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> As soon as someone starts posting about kebabs or when @summerdays threatens to take possession of his nice blue bike.


Christmas dinner chez @potsy


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2016)

Was it all the Romance in the air that scared him off?


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Not really sure, General cycling discussion, topic is titled 'Now you know', I think I came in on page 2. Have a peek.



I've just read that thread, that's several minutes of my life I won't get back.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> It was all a bit bizzare. Anyway, What are the forums favourite comedians?
> This seemed a difficult question for someone to answer.



Dave Alan, Les, Dawson, Jimi Tarbuck are some.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

User said:


> What is it with the Aussies on this forum?



I've no idea, but he wasn't even involved....did my position seem reasonable to you Reg? I have had 5 ales...


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

User said:


> The main protagonist is a very odd person who seems to spend a lot of time getting offended on behalf of others - and then decrying others for doing far less...
> 
> ...and completely without a sense of humour.
> 
> But what would I know? Not only am I a middle aged (I know you can't believe it) cyclist who is known to wear Lycra on the odd occasion - but I'm one of those homosexualists as well...



I've never noticed his pesona before but he definitly doesn't have a sense of humour. Oh well,

WAIT, you're WHAT, one of them that he told me I supported digging out.....

I'd better ask him what to do next.....

I also wear lycra on occasions, obviously with a sense of sarchastic humour, it's the only way with my body shape...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I've just been put on ignore for the first time as far as I know and another was encouraged to do the same. It was by someone who was not even involved in the exchange. How strange.


Out of curiosity, how do you know you're on someone's ignore list? Do you get a notification? (Of course, as an eminiently lovable monkey, I've never been sent an ignorogram.)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> There are still some peeps on here who think I am male.


Nonsense, you're an owl.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Yes... it's true....
> 
> I'm a cyclist..



Does Mr R know?


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you know you're on someone's ignore list? Do you get a notification? (Of course, as an eminiently lovable monkey, I've never been sent an ignorogram.)



He told me he had just done it. I feel sort of proud really.

No you don't get a system notification you loveable monkey you...


----------



## fossyant (22 Dec 2016)

Kids finished school just after lunch, so they disappeared upstairs on t'internet. As my better half was out, thought I'd watch Star Wars Episode VII again, but with the sound through the hifi. Heh heh. 

Daughter came down after a while - dad how are you making the TV rumble the house


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

User said:


> He's one as well...



No way! You should get together...


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2016)

User said:


> He's one as well... albeit mainly during the week and electrically assisted. I know, the shame!


Your husband is electrically assisted? Either you are married to Stephen Hawking, or you bought him at Lovehoney.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> He told me he had just done it. I feel sort of proud really.
> 
> No you don't get a system notification you loveable monkey you...


So if I put you on ignore you wouldn't know? There's summat odd about that.

(Oh, and you put an e back into loveable after I put one in and got it wiggly redlined. Looks right to me, my spellchecker must have re-defaulted itself to USA spelling.)


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> Dave Alan



Fantastic.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So if I put you on ignore you wouldn't know? There's summat odd about that.
> 
> (Oh, and you put an e back into loveable after I put one in and got it wiggly redlined. Looks right to me, my spellchecker must have re-defaulted itself to USA spelling.)



Thats interesting, I don't have any kind of spell check whilst I'm typing into the forum, (by 'eck I need it though, spelling is not at the top of my C.V). It doesn't have an e in btw. Does the forum auto capitalise letters for you too? It doesn't for me.


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2016)

it does for me


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Thats interesting, I don't have any kind of spell check whilst I'm typing into the forum, (by 'eck I need it though, spelling is not at the top of my C.V). It doesn't have an e in btw. Does the forum auto capitalise letters for you too? It doesn't for me.


It's your browser that does the whichisspelling, I think. No auto capitalising here, but I do seem to have started using Google's Chrome more and more ever since I got Chromecast and started casting catchup programmes to the TV. I must have downloaded a spellchecker at some point though, if only because of the wiggly red underlining worms.


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2016)

I appear to have sent more Christmas cards than I have received this year.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's your browser that does the whichisspelling, I think. No auto capitalising here, but I do seem to have started using Google's Chrome more and more ever since I got Chromecast and started casting catchup programmes to the TV. I must have downloaded a spellchecker at some point though, if only because of the wiggly red underlining worms.



Ok, I'll have to have a go at chrome again, I'm normally using firefox.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Ok, I'll have to have a go at chrome again, I'm normally using firefox.


There's actually a better range of spellcheckers in Firefox than Chrome from what I remember. It's a matter of being able to simply download your chosen languages and right clicking to choose your language in there over on the Mozilla side. Chrome isn't that easy IMO.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's actually a better range of spellcheckers in Firefox than Chrome from what I remember. It's a matter of being able to simply download your chosen languages and right clicking to choose your language in there over on the Mozilla side. Chrome isn't that easy IMO.



Hmmm, I'll have to have a play around. Just tried chrome and although I got the red wigglies there was no auto correct or ability to change.


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2016)

Non sequiteur alert. I know these two, they do an excellent DJ set. During the day one of them has been known to put on a gown and represent in the high court. Bloody elites


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I appear to have sent more Christmas cards than I have received this year.



Same here.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Same here.



I've sent 2 and received 1. I don't think this will change.


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Same here.



Time to shorten the list


----------



## fossyant (23 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've sent 2 and received 1. I don't think this will change.



I bought my wife a card a few weeks ago, I've lost it


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> I bought my wife a card a few weeks ago, I've lost it


I bought my wife a card. I've decided to not send it.


----------



## fossyant (23 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought my wife a card. I've decided to not send it.




I need to find it, she has seen it but I still can't find it. It will be  for me.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> Time to shorten the list



This year I did!


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2016)

Just makes me smiley


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Christmas dinner chez @potsy


A Spiedie? You're in Binghamton New York?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So if I put you on ignore you wouldn't know? There's summat odd about that.
> 
> (Oh, and you put an e back into loveable after I put one in and got it wiggly redlined. Looks right to me, my spellchecker must have re-defaulted itself to USA spelling.)


Yay! USA USA USA!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Ok, I'll have to have a go at chrome again, I'm normally using firefox.


Firefox continually thinks there are script errors with CC, I used Vivaldi until that went all weird on the last iteration, so now I'm back to Chrome.


----------



## summerdays (23 Dec 2016)

I've received more than I've sent but I hope to reverse that figure today


----------



## Oxo (23 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm resting with a nice cup of tea in bed.


Best advice for that situation is stirred, not shaken.


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2016)

I am up, but the alarm clock has been turned off for the rest of the year. In a couple of hours I will be scoffing freshly cooked samosas and bhajia, then a couple of hours after that we will be home.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Dec 2016)

In bed with tea and Sasha


----------



## summerdays (23 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> In bed with tea and Sasha
> 
> View attachment 155036


I misread that as in bed with Santa


----------



## Oxo (23 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I misread that as in bed with Santa


Dream on!


----------



## raleighnut (23 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> A Spiedie? You're in Binghamton New York?


Dunno, but don't click on the piccy, its a Daily Wail link for 'just eat'.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2016)

We've done our weekly supermarket shop, we were in our local morrisons just after they opened at eight this morning.


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> We've done our weekly supermarket shop, we were in our local morrisons just after they opened at eight this morning.


Hope you've stocked up, remember all the supermarkets are going to be closed for one whole day.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hope you've stocked up, remember all the supermarkets are going to be closed for one whole day.



I know, normal weekly shop with a few extra's as our son is with us over Xmas, we got it done whilst it was relativly quiet which was the plan.


----------



## Smithbat (23 Dec 2016)

Morning all, even though I only had a few gins last night, I actually have a headache this morning! Most unusual for me....

I am on the countdown now, hopefully work will let us out early, Mr S comes home tonight and Christmas can begin in earnest.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2016)

Last day at work until 4th January 2017.


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2016)

The food is laid out and 'Andy's Big Banana Bar' is open for business. Party time.


----------



## Smithbat (23 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Last day at work until 4th January 2017.


Mine is until 3rd Jan 2017, I feel so old writing that date!


----------



## User19783 (23 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Mine is until 3rd Jan 2017, I feel so old writing that date!


You are so lucky, I go back to work on new year Eve, night shift unfortunately.


----------



## Smithbat (23 Dec 2016)

User19783 said:


> You are so lucky, I go back to work on new year Eve, night shift unfortunately.


Mr S is back on Tuesday


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Dec 2016)

The cleaning is in progress at Hill House. 

The sitting room is ready apart from the Xmas tree needs decorating. The decorator arrives tomorrow.

Now cleaning the kitchen before the chef arrives

Then all the bathrooms need to be scrubbed.

@Fab Foodie may just find me plastered and snoring on the sofa when he arrives later.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2016)

Crane/Building Site news

The are concreting like mad.

They have now covered the undergound parking and tower 2 is starting to grow.






Tower 1 is rising rapidly. They are working on the core of the building. Wrapped with a shroud template (I guess). Once the concrete is set, the shroud raises up and they keep pouring.


----------



## Smithbat (23 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> The cleaning is in progress at Hill House.
> 
> The sitting room is ready apart from the Xmas tree needs decorating. The decorator arrives tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I am hoping that work let us out early. Living room is ready, I have one present left to wrap, bedrooms are ready and kitchen is clean. I was going to clean the oven but I have decided I will have someone in after Christmas to do it instead. 

Plastered and snoring is the best way to be!


----------



## GM (23 Dec 2016)

No more 6o/c alarm clock until 3rd Jan 

In other news Mrs GM is excused of cooking duties today as last night she sliced the tip of her finger off cutting potato chips, only a little bit but enough to warrant a big bandage.


----------



## fossyant (23 Dec 2016)

You know it's Christmas when 'The Worlds Strongest Man' is on again !!! 

Off for the last few bits - veg basically. Need a melon, carrots, swede, potatoes, onions, brandy sauce, and pigs in blankets (shipping order as the kids love them). Wish me luck as the shops will be rammed. I'm going to Aldi rather than Morrisons as the traffic is easier.


----------



## summerdays (23 Dec 2016)

I've just finished writing my cards and I'm about to go to the post office .... then got quite a few to hand deliver around Bristol by bike this afternoon!


----------



## mybike (23 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought my wife a card. I've decided to not send it.



Send?



fossyant said:


> I need to find it, she has seen it but I still can't find it. It will be  for me.



Tell her you gave it to her & she must have lost it.

<edit> corrected 'lots' to 'lost'.


----------



## mybike (23 Dec 2016)

Hey @User14044 they're talking about something called work again. Do you know what it is?


----------



## Oxo (23 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> The cleaning is in progress at Hill House.
> 
> The sitting room is ready apart from the Xmas tree needs decorating. The decorator arrives tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Cleaning, decorating, plastering, scrubbing - Christmas at yours must be a whole heap of fun. Enjoy the season in your own way.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie may just find me plastered and snoring on the sofa when he arrives later.



Just how I like you. Please don't change your habits for me x


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I've just packed the cheese for the cheeseboard. So far we've got:
> 
> Wild Garlic Yarg
> Special Reserve Comte
> ...




Mini BabyBel?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I've just packed the cheese for the cheeseboard. So far we've got:
> 
> Wild Garlic Yarg
> Special Reserve Comte
> ...


Your Christmas stinks...


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2016)

The mini is in the garage, the beef is out of the freezer, my bum is on the sofa, the tea is in the mug. And Relax.


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I've just packed the cheese for the cheeseboard. So far we've got:
> 
> Wild Garlic Yarg
> Special Reserve Comte
> ...


Prawn Primula? The King of spready cheeses.


----------



## Oxo (23 Dec 2016)

I've waited....and?


----------



## Oxo (23 Dec 2016)

...............................and?


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> That's always been my excuse



And mine


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2016)

And mine.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2016)

Our ex-manager turned up! Typical, he always shows when there is food on the go. Good food, friendly relaxed atmosphere and lots of Christmas hugs.

Brew has been enjoyed so now just the last few bits of cleaning to do.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2016)

I have just eaten not 1, but 2 Greggs sausage rolls.
And by golly they were good.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Dec 2016)

Guest bathroom done, cats snoring, I need to eat something and the kitchen floor has been steamed.

Getting there.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just how I like you. Please don't change your habits for me x


Have no fear, some things will never change


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Dec 2016)




----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2016)

Morning, just about. Been a bit busy, there was a lovely red sky earlier. 
I've been playing football with the kitten, no not kicking him but kicking the scrunched up aluminium foil. He loves KitKat and he can't wait for me to make a ball for him.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I have just eaten not 1, but 2 Greggs sausage rolls.
> And by golly they were good.


I've had 3 large homemade ones!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2016)

The joy of small things....


----------



## Smithbat (23 Dec 2016)

My life is now complete, I am going to see this next year with Mum, Sister and Daughter - London here we come!!!!

I am so excited!


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> In other news, dears, we are off to the ballet this afternoon.


Which one? And is Mrs R taking your colouring book and crayons in case you get bored?


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2016)

I don't feel at all relaxed so I am going to have a hot radox bath then slip into my jammies.


----------



## Speicher (23 Dec 2016)

@Fab Foodie 

How will you fit an elephant in your car?


----------



## Katherine (23 Dec 2016)

379 more messages.. Please forgive me for not reading them. Though I will try and catch up at a later date. 
I am feeling absolutely lousy with a stinking sinusy cold and sore throat. I've just about managed to get through the week. All shopping done and presents wrapped, mostly all delivered. I was looking forward to my annual Christmas card delivery ride but I've not been out on my bike for two weeks which is making me feel even worse! I've had to take them round by car or post them. 
Off to get a few more jobs in the house done now so I can relax a bit more tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is able to enjoy their Christmas, whatever else is going on.


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2016)

Just checking some recipes for tomorrow, the ingrediants list in this one is a little more descriptive than was necessary.

http://gordonwhite.co.uk/2011/04/chorizo-cooked-in-sherry/


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> 379 more messages.. Please forgive me for not reading them. Though I will try and catch up at a later date.
> I am feeling absolutely lousy with a stinking sinusy cold and sore throat. I've just about managed to get through the week. All shopping done and presents wrapped, mostly all delivered. I was looking forward to my annual Christmas card delivery ride but I've not been out on my bike for two weeks which is making me feel even worse! I've had to take them round by car or post them.
> Off to get a few more jobs in the house done now so I can relax a bit more tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is able to enjoy their Christmas, whatever else is going on.


Sorry you're not feeling good. To summarise the last 379 posts: most people have colds, most people have bought the presents, User has bought enough cheese to model the iceberg that sank the Titanic and your mate @potsy has decided to go and play with some other friends.


----------



## mybike (23 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> In other news, dears, we are off to the ballet this afternoon.



I'm sure you'll be a star.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Dec 2016)

I wanted to make some Broccoli & Stilton soup but i haven't any broccoli. I wonder what Spinach and Stilton soup's like?


----------



## midlife (23 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wanted to make some Broccoli & Stilton soup but i haven't any broccoli. I wonder what Spinach and Stilton soup's like?



........Dunno, ask the main man 






Shaun


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I'm resting in bed with a nice cup of coffee and a dog
> 
> View attachment 155034



First pc I've seen of the hound I think.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2016)

I'm currently being tortured by the Boars Head Carol, in variations reminiscent of Stravinsky ' s Petrouchka.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> 379 more messages.. Please forgive me for not reading them. Though I will try and catch up at a later date.
> I am feeling absolutely lousy with a stinking sinusy cold and sore throat. I've just about managed to get through the week. All shopping done and presents wrapped, mostly all delivered. I was looking forward to my annual Christmas card delivery ride but I've not been out on my bike for two weeks which is making me feel even worse! I've had to take them round by car or post them.
> Off to get a few more jobs in the house done now so I can relax a bit more tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is able to enjoy their Christmas, whatever else is going on.



 hope you feel better soon,


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Dec 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I was going to clean the oven but I have decided I will have someone in after Christmas to do it instead.



Now that's living....


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I have just eaten not 1, but 2 Greggs sausage rolls.
> And by golly they were good.



Really, I thought they were basically grease bombs....

Only eaten one Greggs product, will not repeat.


----------



## Oxo (23 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Really, I thought they were basically grease bombs....
> 
> Only eaten one Greggs product, will not repeat.


I once ate something from Greggs. I repeated.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Really, I thought they were basically grease bombs....
> 
> Only eaten one Greggs product, will not repeat.


Far from it. Suprisingly good. Certainly filled a gap.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> 379 more messages.. Please forgive me for not reading them. Though I will try and catch up at a later date.
> I am feeling absolutely lousy with a stinking sinusy cold and sore throat. I've just about managed to get through the week. All shopping done and presents wrapped, mostly all delivered. I was looking forward to my annual Christmas card delivery ride but I've not been out on my bike for two weeks which is making me feel even worse! I've had to take them round by car or post them.
> Off to get a few more jobs in the house done now so I can relax a bit more tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is able to enjoy their Christmas, whatever else is going on.


 oh no that's horrid. I am at the tail end of a hacking cough and streaming nose. Week 3 and the cough has just about gone but the streaming nose is still here.

Hope you feel a little better by Sunday.


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2016)

We are washed and in our jimjams, how decadent.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Dec 2016)

I've just noticed I've made my 10,000th post on the site. Shame it was about some mundane moderating stuff.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are washed and in our jimjams, how decadent.


I am not, as it's 10:30 am here, now music is Leroy Anderson ' s Christmas Carols for Woodwinds. Things are improving into lunchtime.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2016)

The storm has arrived .


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2016)

Looks to be quite the storm, I must say. Hope all weather it well.


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2016)

We are currently being blown by Barbera and it's all getting a bit wet. I appreciate those further North are getting blown harder, but hopefully it will soon reach its climax and everyone can recover.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> 379 more messages.. Please forgive me for not reading them. Though I will try and catch up at a later date.
> I am feeling absolutely lousy with a stinking sinusy cold and sore throat. I've just about managed to get through the week. All shopping done and presents wrapped, mostly all delivered. I was looking forward to my annual Christmas card delivery ride but I've not been out on my bike for two weeks which is making me feel even worse! I've had to take them round by car or post them.
> Off to get a few more jobs in the house done now so I can relax a bit more tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is able to enjoy their Christmas, whatever else is going on.


Have a Happy Christmas and I hope your cold gets better soon. Even the Royals seem to have caught it.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2016)

It got suddenly loud a few minutes ago. I think it must have been hammering down.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2016)

This tune has been playing a lot in the horse shed in the past few weeks, and baby horse neighs every time the introduction plays

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co7ZGOjGV4A


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> This tune has been playing a lot in the horse shed in the past few weeks, and baby horse neighs every time the introduction plays
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co7ZGOjGV4A



Also written by composer (and secret agent) Leroy Anderson.The music, anyways.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Dec 2016)

I've just cooked dinner on my new cooker in the space that one day will be our new kitchen. And ate it, sat at a proper table, in the space that will one day be our new dining room.


----------



## tyred (23 Dec 2016)

I think I may have consumed too many mince pies.


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I think I may have consumed too many mince pies.


IMHO one mince pie is too many mince pies. You can have mine.


----------



## tyred (23 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> IMHO one mince pie is too many mince pies. You can have mine.


----------



## summerdays (23 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> 379 more messages.. Please forgive me for not reading them. Though I will try and catch up at a later date.
> I am feeling absolutely lousy with a stinking sinusy cold and sore throat. I've just about managed to get through the week. All shopping done and presents wrapped, mostly all delivered. I was looking forward to my annual Christmas card delivery ride but I've not been out on my bike for two weeks which is making me feel even worse! I've had to take them round by car or post them.
> Off to get a few more jobs in the house done now so I can relax a bit more tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone is able to enjoy their Christmas, whatever else is going on.


I hope you start to feel to better soon

I did my card run this afternoon, but I forgot my lights... I got them out but left them on the side which was unfortunate as it turned dark when it started raining.


----------



## Katherine (23 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I hope you start to feel to better soon
> 
> I did my card run this afternoon, but I forgot my lights... I got them out but left them on the side which was unfortunate as it turned dark when it started raining.



Thanks. 
Well done anyway! 



The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sorry you're not feeling good. To summarise the last 379 posts: most people have colds, most people have bought the presents, User has bought enough cheese to model the iceberg that sank the Titanic and your mate @potsy has decided to go and play with some other friends.



Thanks, and thanks for the summary. Hope @potsy comes back soon. 



Hill Wimp said:


> oh no that's horrid. I am at the tail end of a hacking cough and streaming nose. Week 3 and the cough has just about gone but the streaming nose is still here.
> 
> Hope you feel a little better by Sunday.



Thanks. Hope you are better by Sunday too. It would be nice to be able to actually taste the lovely food!


----------



## Katherine (23 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I've been to the ballet, had some nice Black Sheep IPA and feel very dandy. Ignore the sick old whingers on here.


Sounds quite cultured.


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Sounds quite cultured.


Rocky? Cultured?

Lu has bern despatched to the kitchen to pour the Baileys.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Dec 2016)

The chef has cooked, cheese, biscuits and port for afters and now coffee and brandy.

He is in the recliner now, I apologise in advance for the snoring.


----------



## steve292 (23 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Just checking some recipes for tomorrow, the ingrediants list in this one is a little more descriptive than was necessary.
> 
> http://gordonwhite.co.uk/2011/04/chorizo-cooked-in-sherry/



that's ace. 
worryingly perhaps, I know exactly what he means.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Dec 2016)

Oven on and pie ready to go in... Saw off an uncle today who left us last week. Not a good time of year for it, not that there is a good time either.


----------



## postman (23 Dec 2016)

Right i'm finished with the computer till the 27th.So have the best time you can have,depending on circumstances.Me well i have a soddin cold.Merry flippin Christmas.A tissue is always on hand.Night night all.


----------



## tyred (23 Dec 2016)

I can't decide whether to have orange, blackcurrant or summer fruits cordial!


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2016)

Someone had a fight earlier, she's feeling a bit slow and stiff now. None of the clumps of fur that we found were hers, so we'll call that a win.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I think I may have consumed too many mince pies.



Our son has come down for Christmas, arrived dinner time bearing mince pies, mince pies that his house mate had baked, very nice they were too, sadly there are none left now.


----------



## colly (23 Dec 2016)

I started my Christmas shopping today. 

Edit: at 6.45pm


----------



## Katherine (23 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Oven on and pie ready to go in... Saw off an uncle today who left us last week. Not a good time of year for it, not that there is a good time either.


Sorry for your loss. 



postman said:


> Right i'm finished with the computer till the 27th.So have the best time you can have,depending on circumstances.Me well i have a soddin cold.Merry flippin Christmas.A tissue is always on hand.Night night all.


Merry Christmas.


----------



## Speicher (23 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I've been to the ballet, had some nice Black Sheep IPA and feel very dandy. Ignore the sick old whingers on here.



Did you dance the Pas de deux with Darcy Brussels?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Sounds quite cultured.


like yoghurt or bacteria


----------



## tyred (23 Dec 2016)

Just got an email. Someone wants to pay US$500 into my account. Great news


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> Just got an email. Someone wants to pay US$500 into my account. Great news



I've had one like that, apparently I've got a Nigerian bank account thats got a million dollars in it. Probable like the Nigerian lottery that I won many times some years ago, won it without entering it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Crane/Building Site news
> 
> The are concreting like mad.
> 
> ...


Can I wish you a Happy Cranemas?


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> ........Dunno, ask the main man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It tasted ok.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Red Shoes (nothing to do with Elvis Costello, sadly). I may play Patience on my phone.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> Just got an email. Someone wants to pay US$500 into my account. Great news


I think they were going to give @classic33 quite a bit more, at one time.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone.

I think it might be time to make another hot drink. It is apparently.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2016)

I can't seem to find the 7 day quiz so I'll just have to make do with the usual questions like. Where am I? Who are you? What day is it? Who am I?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2016)

Whilst we are sat in bed drinking our hot drinks my wife is doing one of those visual puzzles on the laptop. After completing a picture of a palm tree she said. "Would I like to do a Cock Head next?" Does it mean the same as I think it does?


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I can't seem to find the 7 day quiz so I'll just have to make do with the usual questions like. Where am I? Who are you? What day is it? Who am I?



I was looking for it but I think it's a quizz of 2016 this week 52 questions in 4 sections, it's in the thread.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Can I wish you a Happy Cranemas?


Well I guess you where building up to it.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

Fruit and yoghurt for breakfast today, we are being very good.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Fruit and yoghurt for breakfast today, we are being very good.



omelette with anchovies and spring onion.

xmas dinner with the folks later. Today is their xmas as Mums working tomorrow.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

That omelette sounds interesting, I like mine with smoked salmon and chorizo.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Dec 2016)

Lay-in chez @Hill Wimp 
Just cooked fried eggs with vine cherry tomatoes and capers.
Now on the Brandy and black coffee.
Gospel on the stereo.
Dawn and cat in fave chair.
So far so good:-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> @Fab Foodie
> 
> How will you fit an elephant in your car?


I have a bigger car which Mrs FF has purloined for the weekend.


----------



## GM (24 Dec 2016)

I've just finished the jumbo Christmas crossword in the evening standard. Time to get up now, I can smell bacon being cooked downstairs


----------



## raleighnut (24 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Happy birthday @potsy you old git.


Not starting a thread for him, ah well

   @potsy


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That omelette sounds interesting, I like mine with smoked salmon and chorizo.



'twas good, very strong as you can see....I like strong flavours and am often accused of over seasoning...


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

@The Velvet Curtain gotta love an omelette, another favourite of mine is with St Agur and fresh basil leaves.....


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Lay-in chez @Hill Wimp
> Just cooked fried eggs with vine cherry tomatoes and capers.
> Now on the Brandy and black coffee.
> Gospel on the stereo.
> ...



Eldest lad is on his phone, youngest lad is reading the paper, my Good lady and our granddaughter are baking cookies and I'm on cyclechat, all is well with the world.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

I have just cleaned the kitchen and hoovered the stairs, Lu is just finishing off polishing the bathroom (Unlike @Hill Wimp we only have one). That concludes the chores. The next meal will be crispy aromatic duck with all the fixins' and Thai beer.


----------



## mybike (24 Dec 2016)

Put lamb with shallots, dates & a banana in the tagine, I'll see what comes out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2016)

That banana in the recipe is a new one on me. Sounds good.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> That banana in the recipe is a new one on me. Sounds good.


When you've not logged on for ages and this is the first post you read...


----------



## coffeejo (24 Dec 2016)

Happy birthday, @potsy


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

mybike said:


> Put lamb with shallots, dates & a banana in the tagine, I'll see what comes out.



I got a tagine for christmas last year, not used it yet though...Not really sure what to do with it.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

Hello Jo

Happy Christmas Eve.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I got a tagine for christmas last year, not used it yet though...Not really sure what to do with it.


You could make a tagine.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You could make a tagine.



Genius sir, I bow my head....


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

The first of the seasons tedious food shots from TVC


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Dec 2016)

@coffeejo lovely to see you. 

You have a lot to catch up on. Give Snipe a big cuddle from me x

@potsy if you are reading this Happy Birthday


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

We know you are sneaking a peek, so Many Happy Returns you Mancy Hipster

@potsy


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Dec 2016)

Happy Birthday @potsy 


@coffeejo


----------



## Fnaar (24 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are currently being blown by Barbera and it's all getting a bit wet. I appreciate those further North are getting blown harder, but hopefully it will soon reach its climax and everyone can recover.




Ah yes, Barbara. I remember her fondly.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

The first Christmas dinner is only 15 minutes away....


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> The first Christmas dinner is only 15 minutes away....


Pictures please, we have entice @Fab Foodie into posting shots of his creations.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

I shall be dining with Fabbers, wimpy and Omg at the beach tomorrow. I have sampled his cooking before and very nice it was too.


----------



## Speicher (24 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Pictures please, we have entice @Fab Foodie into posting shots of his creations.



I wonder what sort of pinny he is going to wear. 

I saw one once that said something like, "You can be saucy, and I can be spicy".


----------



## Speicher (24 Dec 2016)

Aha! Found it, on the Spicentice website. They do some other pinnies as well.

https://www.spicentice.com/products/ill-get-spicy-if-youll-be-saucy-apron


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

All I can say is there is bacon wrapped turkey, beef, roasties which are coated in semolina for a crispy texture...(you can have that tip for free), sprouts fried off with bacon, dauphinoise potatoes, parsnips roasted with parmesan and other veg. I have also brought 2 bottles of broadside into this otherwise tea total house.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Pictures please, we have entice @Fab Foodie into posting shots of his creations.



Ok, here's mine, the plate is not a small one either. Mum says I have no chance of winning....challenge accepted.


----------



## summerdays (24 Dec 2016)

Happy birthday @potsy .... have a fab day... lots of food, merriment and maybe a bike ride


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Ok, here's mine, the plate is not a small one either. Mum says I have no chance of winning....challenge accepted.
> 
> View attachment 155134



I won.


----------



## GM (24 Dec 2016)

@potsy Many Happy Returns, have a great day!  


@coffeejo Nice to see you!


----------



## gavgav (24 Dec 2016)

coffeejo said:


> When you've not logged on for ages and this is the first post you read...


Great to see you in here @coffeejo Hope you are well and still cycling lots


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2016)

After seeing all those piled plates I had a moment of doubt and checked that I hadn't slept through until Christmas Day.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Ok, here's mine, the plate is not a small one either. Mum says I have no chance of winning....challenge accepted.
> 
> View attachment 155134


Excellent work, good choice of tipple too.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I won.
> View attachment 155136


----------



## screenman (24 Dec 2016)

Wrapping finished.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I shall be dining with Fabbers, wimpy and Omg at the beach tomorrow. I have sampled his cooking before and very nice it was too.


Remember your towel for the post dinner jacuzzi session.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Remember your towel for the post dinner jacuzzi session.



Roger that....errr, let me rephrase that.

Will do...


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Dec 2016)

Well the tree decorator has arrived


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

Man I need to do a @User14044 after that, trouble is were handing out gifts now and we have 3 kids here...could be some time.


----------



## mybike (24 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> That banana in the recipe is a new one on me. Sounds good.



It actually worked very well, if a little on the sweet side. I grabbed what was to hand & couldn't be bothered with spuds. The banana was quite green.



Salty seadog said:


> I got a tagine for christmas last year, not used it yet though...Not really sure what to do with it.



It's effectively a slow way of cooking. I use mine over low gas with a diffuser. Generally I cut the meat into strips, as with potato and carrots and make a conical pile. There should be sufficient water to go half way up the base, salt and maybe pepper/spices. I've used fresh ginger as well.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> You could enter that photo into the Cycling Photo competition - just the right amount of foot


This is true. 

Fabbers has taken root in the recliner.


----------



## mybike (24 Dec 2016)

Just kicked out a family of spiders making their home in the security camera. Christmas, bah.


----------



## mybike (24 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The first of the seasons tedious food shots from TVC
> 
> View attachment 155132



Whot, no chopping boards?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> You could enter that photo into the Cycling Photo competition - just the right amount of foot


I was just about to say that


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> This is true.
> 
> Fabbers has taken root in *the recliner*.



This suggests there is only one....


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2016)

I'm sorry to bring a downer on the present festive nature of Mundane News, but I am sorry too announce that the aglet, sometimes known as the Flüglebinder, came of the nearside lace of my offside boot when I untied it at the end of todays' ride!!







And here it is, just to prove I am not fibbing....


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm sorry to bring a downer on the present festive nature of Mundane News, but I am sorry too announce that the aglet, sometimes known as the Flüglebinder, came of the nearside lace of my offside boot when I untied it at the end of todays' ride!!
> 
> View attachment 155159
> 
> ...



Let us all share in a moment's reflection and remember the good times.
Our thoughts are with you at this difficult time Pete.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm sorry to bring a downer on the present festive nature of Mundane News, but I am sorry too announce that the aglet, sometimes known as the Flüglebinder, came of the nearside lace of my offside boot when I untied it at the end of todays' ride!!
> 
> View attachment 155159
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see how this story unravels....


----------



## steve50 (24 Dec 2016)

what a sad loss, it is difficult to replace a reliable Flüglebinder but it can be done, use quality 3M sellotape on the now fraying lace tip, wrap tightly until required thickness is achieved then snip the excess tape off, there you have it, new home made Flüglebinder.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> This suggests there is only one....







You are going to have to be fast tomorrow.


----------



## summerdays (24 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well the tree decorator has arrived
> 
> View attachment 155153


That's not a tree she's decorating .... it's a small bush, does it survive feline attention by being so tiny!


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> That's not a tree she's decorating .... it's a small bush, does it survive feline attention by being so tiny!


This is Henry's first Xmas and he has paid no attention to it yet.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't wait to see how this story unravels....


----------



## summerdays (24 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> This is Henry's first Xmas and he has paid no attention to it yet.
> 
> View attachment 155164


Seriously strange how you can forget Henry is still so young, you get used to him being there.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Let us all share in a moment's reflection and remember the good times.
> Our thoughts are with you at this difficult time Pete.



Thank you for your concern... It'll take a while, but I'll get over it, with help.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't wait to see how this story unravels....



I might have to adopt steve50's idea. I'll keep you posted.



steve50 said:


> what a sad loss, it is difficult to replace a reliable Flüglebinder but it can be done, use quality 3M sellotape on the now fraying lace tip, wrap tightly until required thickness is achieved then snip the excess tape off, there you have it, new home made Flüglebinder.



That sounds like the vegetarian option of Dr. Wolfgang Flügles original use of shrunken sheep's intestine Worth a try though!


----------



## potsy (24 Dec 2016)

Hello 

Thanks for the birthday wishes, have a great Christmas Day all.

Good to see you back @coffeejo


----------



## potsy (24 Dec 2016)

coffeejo said:


> When you've not logged on for ages and this is the first post you read...





Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 155163
> 
> You are going to have to be fast tomorrow.



I know what you mean Jo


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Dec 2016)

Help


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Seriously strange how you can forget Henry is still so young, you get used to him being there.


I didn't get him until 19th Jan this year.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

Morning, it's bit early to be awake, but Lu is making a brew.


Hill Wimp said:


> Help
> 
> View attachment 155167


Excellent, can I bring my banjo?


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> This is Henry's first Xmas and he has paid no attention to it yet.
> 
> View attachment 155164



Give him time


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Morning, it's bit early to be awake, but Lu is making a brew.
> 
> Excellent, can I bring my banjo?


No!


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2016)

Happy Birthday @potsy


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 155163
> 
> You are going to have to be fast tomorrow.


@Salty seadog 
It's OK, post Christmas dinner I've bagsied the rug on the floor for a snooze.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> No!


Someone told you to say that didn't they.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Salty seadog
> It's OK, post Christmas dinner I've bagsied the rug on the floor for a snooze.



Well going on today's experience I'm not sure I could drag my mass up as high as a chair...we could all be on the floor.


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2016)

Minor panic in the other side of the family today, caused by me 

My family are all doing their own things tomorrow so we've exchanged presents already. We've 'volunteered' to have my MIL over tomorrow. That's involved building a ramp to get her in the house etc. 

Now, that side of the family have history for turning up when you are sitting down to dinner - they all tend to eat later but MIL likes to have Christmas lunch around 1pm. I've told them if they want to see nana, *not *to come to our house between 12 and 3 as we will be having lunch. We are collecting her about 12. The other two sisters and grown up grand kids need to sort themselves out and work around us looking after nana (she can't cook for herself and is very limited mobility wise).

It's happened a few times where we've had to try and put dinner 'on hold' whilst they exchange presents, and it's just not fair. This year I've put my foot down. Come anytime, but not when we are having lunch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2016)

Prezzies packed for the morrow. Only I haven't bought myself a Christmas eve gift and any presents I'm going to get are up at the daughter's. I'm going to have to open a bottle of wine as a consolation.....


----------



## Oxo (24 Dec 2016)

Nothing like putting your foot down with a firm hand.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Dec 2016)

Just for @Speicher


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2016)

Happy birthday, @potsy , many happy returns, glad to have you back with us!


----------



## mybike (24 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Help
> 
> View attachment 155167



Cleaning windows?



User14044mountain said:


> Is Santa bringing you ear plugs for Christmas?





User14044mountain said:


> Noooooooooooooooo.
> 
> Gravel wants to bring his harmonica too





Fab Foodie said:


> No!



I concur.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 155203
> 
> Just for @Speicher


Does he wax all over?


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

We have eaten (thank God, or we might have been put off by Foodie). Spanish meats and tomato toasts.





Followed by Shepherds stew, chorizo in sherry, the mandatory patatas bravas and a tomato salad. The drink that was sweet and sticky cut through the saltiness of the meats and went very well (thank you to the person who provided this).


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Does he wax all over?


Extra Virgin Olive oil and a grater....


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 155203
> 
> Just for @Speicher



I didn't realise there was a(n) (un)dress code..... @The Velvet Curtain , I'm worried there may actually be a jacuzzi hidden somewhere now...

ah, well best dig out the speedos.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I didn't realise there was a(n) (un)dress code..... @The Velvet Curtain , I'm worried there may actually be a jacuzzi hidden somewhere now...
> 
> ah, well best dig out the speedos.


Don't think you'll need the speedos, just the towel.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We have eaten (thank God, or we might have been put off by Foodie). Spanish meats and tomato toasts.
> View attachment 155206
> 
> Followed by Shepherds stew, chorizo in sherry, the mandatory patatas bravas and a tomato salad. The drink that was sweet and sticky cut through the saltiness of the meats and went very well (thank you to the person who provided this).
> View attachment 155207



See you've got the bread boards out again. Get down to Ikea and buy some proper plates.

Food looks delicious though.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 155203
> 
> Just for @Speicher


----------



## Speicher (24 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 155203
> 
> Just for @Speicher


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes, have a great Christmas Day all.
> 
> Good to see you back @coffeejo


Happy Birthday and have a great time.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


>


There's no hope for your sanity is there.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Dec 2016)

Stuffed now


----------



## Speicher (24 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There's no hope for your sanity is there.


 
Now that @Fab Foodie is "spoken for" I shall have to make do with my second choice, Ray Mears.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


>


Happy Christmas from me xx


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Now that @Fab Foodie is "spoken for" I shall have to make do with my second choice, Ray Mears.


His food's rubbish though ...


----------



## Speicher (24 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> His food's rubbish though ...



I would never starve though. He could catch the fish, cook it, and set up camp in two shakes of a lamb's tail.


----------



## Speicher (24 Dec 2016)

Is this Ray Mears or @Fab Foodie?


----------



## Speicher (24 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'd need to see his legs before I can tell



One of Ray Mears or Fab Foodie in shorts. I can see a distinct similarity. Does Ray ride a bicycle?


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> That's @Fab Foodie - the hat is a dead giveaway


Well spotted!


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> That's @Fab Foodie - the hat is a dead giveaway


Can't be, he's got a shirt on.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Can't be, he's got a shirt on.


It was going out before the 9pm watershed....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2016)

My Christmas Eve plans were scuppered today - I had planned to go on my annual bargain food buying adventure, but got a phonecall at 2pm from my elder daughter who had managed to pile her car into the back of a Range Rover. So I had a 250 mile round trip to collect her to make sure she was home for Christmas, and I managed to drop into 4 supermarkets on the way home to ensure we had a full festive table tomorrow.

And I won the Christmas Eve games competition.

Go me!!!

If there had been an "Utterly Awesome" thread I would have posted this there. But there's not...


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Dec 2016)

I can't decide whether to go down the pub or not. I'd like to go but i don't fancy all that kissing stuff.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide whether to go down the pub or not. I'd like to go but i don't fancy all that kissing stuff.


Am already there.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide whether to go down the pub or not. I'd like to go but i don't fancy all that kissing stuff.


Is that not New Year?


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Is that not New Year?


Some of us'll kiss strangers any night of tbe year....


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Some of us'll kiss strangers any night of tbe year....


I know, I've met you.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Some of us'll kiss strangers any night of tbe year....


Aye, but Accy? Seriously?


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Is that not New Year?




Christmas Eve as well,unfortunately.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Aye, but Accy? Seriously?




He could do worse!


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Dec 2016)

I've decided to stay in and wrap my self presents, instead.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Dec 2016)

Karaoke.

My life has just taken a dive.

Never thought I would say this but bring on church.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> He could do worse!


Not much!


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Karaoke.
> 
> My life has just taken a dive.
> 
> Never thought I would say this but bring on church.



Where are you then?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Karaoke.
> 
> My life has just taken a dive.
> 
> Never thought I would say this but bring on church.


I would love to be at a karaoke right now.

Although I am also having a great laugh at home with Mrs M and the Marmionettes - I think my "wrong words" singing might almost be as good as a karaoke


----------



## Katherine (24 Dec 2016)

Hope you have had a very Happy Birthday @potsy


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Dec 2016)

Anyway, on the subject of kissing. It's 40 years ago tonight since i had my first kiss.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2016)

I keep thinking I can hear Morris dancers. Well I'm off night nights now, Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2016)

Not so helpful helper.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> Not so helpful helper.
> View attachment 155226




Is it his/hers?


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2016)

It's a her and it's my daughters PS4.. cat thinks otherwise.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> Not so helpful helper.
> View attachment 155226



She looks unnecessarily serious.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> Not so helpful helper.
> View attachment 155226


What a beauty. I think tortoise shells/calicos are nearly always female aren't they?


----------



## Katherine (25 Dec 2016)

A very Happy Christmas to all xxx


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2016)

So this is Christmas...


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> A very Happy Christmas to all xxx


And to you!


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> So this is Christmas...


Cheers!


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2016)

Some cheeky cur has parked a sleigh on my roof and the flipping reindeer have shoot all over my tiles.

Where's my 12 bore?


----------



## summerdays (25 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> Some cheeky cur has parked a sleigh on my roof and the flipping reindeer have shoot all over my tiles.
> 
> Where's my 12 bore?


Yes ... but has he left anything?

Santa has been here but I've no idea whether the stocking has been collected! Years ago the tradition of a stocking in the bedroom was altered to stocking on the landing to help santa avoid children who were still awake.


----------



## Mireystock (25 Dec 2016)

I'm sat here on my own having a nice cup of tea, before the chaos and noise of present unwrapping descends.



All is calm, all is bright...

Happy Christmas to all CC' ers.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2016)

Morning. Has he been?


----------



## summerdays (25 Dec 2016)

Mr Summerdays has just headed downstairs to make my coffee!


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Mr Summerdays has just headed downstairs to make my coffee!


All tea'd up here!


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2016)

Merry christmas everybody


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2016)

Merry Christmas to you all. 

Santa has been


----------



## Turdus philomelos (25 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> So this is Christmas...



...and what have you done,


----------



## mybike (25 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We have eaten (thank God, or we might have been put off by Foodie). Spanish meats and tomato toasts.
> View attachment 155206
> 
> Followed by Shepherds stew, chorizo in sherry, the mandatory patatas bravas and a tomato salad. The drink that was sweet and sticky cut through the saltiness of the meats and went very well (thank you to the person who provided this).
> View attachment 155207



Oh good, chopping boards.


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

Merry Christmas to all my readers.


----------



## mybike (25 Dec 2016)

Bah humbug. The spider was back, took four attempts to throw him out into the snow.


----------



## HertzvanRental (25 Dec 2016)

The one morning a year I have to do without my crossword!! Bah humbug!!

Merry Christmas to you all from the OFFICIAL old fart!!


----------



## raleighnut (25 Dec 2016)

Merry Wotsit to all.


----------



## fossyant (25 Dec 2016)

Mo1959 said:


> What a beauty. I think tortoise shells/calicos are nearly always female aren't they?



Possibly. We've had two female tabbies before. Torties are bloody grumpy though. Doesn't like being picked up or sitting on your knee. She is quite placid though and you can tip her up and try and cuddle her but she just growls. She's never swiped at us other than accidentally whilst chasing string.


----------



## fossyant (25 Dec 2016)

Merry Christmas all. Kids are only just stirring (teans).


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## GM (25 Dec 2016)

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas, enjoy!


----------



## fossyant (25 Dec 2016)

Wow isn't it mild outside. Just been out to turn the Christmas lights on for the day.


----------



## fossyant (25 Dec 2016)

My daughter still put out port and mince pies last night. Tradition. She is 13.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Dec 2016)

Have a good day all.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> Possibly. We've had two female tabbies before. Torties are bloody grumpy though. Doesn't like being picked up or sitting on your knee. She is quite placid though and you can tip her up and try and cuddle her but she just growls. She's never swiped at us other than accidentally whilst chasing string.


Torties do tend to be 'tough nuts', my old cat "Kissa" used to love attacking my hand.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2016)

Henry's mum Delilah was a Tortie.

She has managed to produce the softest and daftest ginger nut of a son.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2016)

Have a great Christmas everyone.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2016)

As much as I love my family it is great to have this day to ourselves again.


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

I see you are teaching him to stand in the middle of the picture and ruin the photo just like the old bloke.

Nice spuds by the way.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2016)

Merry Christmas CC peeps.
Todays's going well so far, just need to stuff the big breasted bird in the kitchen ;-)


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

Brunch muffins have been consumed, now time for a walk. No presents for me to open at all this year


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2016)

Pressie from Dawn!












....and her cough and cold....


----------



## mybike (25 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> Wow isn't it mild outside. Just been out to turn the Christmas lights on for the day.



Did my morning walk of ~2k steps in just a fleece.



User14044mountain said:


> He's back!! The fool
> 
> View attachment 155232



Clearly takes after his dad.


----------



## screenman (25 Dec 2016)

Just had my first ever Christmas day bike ride, watched a Heron take off a few feet in front of me and watched a family of swans glide down the river, perfect.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Dec 2016)

Just about to put the half a cured pig Gammon joint in the oven, checked the cooking time 3 1/2hrs.

Ah well dinner at 3 O'clock then.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2016)

Just back from a walk, lovely warm morning with the sun on our faces


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

That must mean it is rum punch time.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That must mean it is rum punch time.


----------



## potsy (25 Dec 2016)

No booze for me, driving to family later for Christmas dinner.

I did manage to drink most of a bottle of Prosecco last night, as a usual teetotaller it was not altogether unpleasant 

Merry Christmas to all Mundane CC'ers


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Just about to put the half a cured pig Gammon joint in the oven, checked the cooking time 3 1/2hrs.
> 
> Ah well dinner at 3 O'clock then.



Our Turkey quarter went in at nine this morning on low and there are lovely cooking smells coming from the kitchen.


----------



## HertzvanRental (25 Dec 2016)

Champagne and "Carols from King's".


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

Lu has gone to pour the second rum punch. Oops.


----------



## GM (25 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Well... Gravel is cooking the Christmas lunch and wanted to know the oven temperature setting. Silly boy Googled 'turkey temperature' and got the weather forecast for Istanbul.



 

We've been banded from the kitchen, daughter and son are cooking. We've given our neighbours a treat with our smoker that's been going overnight cooking 5kl's of pork shoulder, smells delicious.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> I would never starve though. He could catch the fish, cook it, and set up camp in two shakes of a lamb's tail.


Like for the cooking, not for the campsite, nor open fire near the woods.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> One of Ray Mears or Fab Foodie in shorts. I can see a distinct similarity. Does Ray ride a bicycle?


Nor the grasslands. Let's send him a Primus stove for Christmas. The surrounding environment will thank you all.


----------



## Speicher (25 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Well... Gravel is cooking the Christmas lunch and wanted to know the oven temperature setting. Silly boy Googled 'turkey temperature' and got the weather forecast for Istanbul.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Well... Gravel is cooking the Christmas lunch and wanted to know the oven temperature setting. Silly boy Googled 'turkey temperature' and got the weather forecast for Istanbul.



.


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


>


Hi Wol, Merry Christmas.

Not long now until we get another picture of @Fab Foodie in his grunts.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 155245



Cheers


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm putting this thread on Ignore


If all the chefs are appearing in a state of undress, there may be some on here that might be hoping that Gravel joins in.


----------



## Speicher (25 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hi Wol, Merry Christmas.
> 
> Not long now until we get another picture of @Fab Foodie in his grunts.





Merry Christmas everyone! Very quiet here, just how I like it. A long walk on a beach would be excellent though. Perhaps I should move nearer to the sea.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2016)

I wish you all a very Merry Christmas, and Mrs. GA wishes you all a Happy December 25th. May have a roast and potatoes today, last night we had Chinese food.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTq20prt0K8


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Very quiet here, just how I like it. A long walk on a beach would be excellent though. Perhaps I should move nearer to the sea.


Or you could go hunting, as my family used to. We never ever shot anything on Christmas, IIRC.


----------



## Speicher (25 Dec 2016)

Oh yes, excellent idea. Go hunting in the Canadian Rockies with Ray. I will pass on your comments about the dangers of open fires.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2016)

Brekkie was smoked salmon, scambled eggs, capers, prosecco with Cranberry juice.

Lunch is now prepared. A whole 15 mins :-)


----------



## summerdays (25 Dec 2016)

Lunch is in various states of preparation.. the duck is about to go in soon! We aim to eat mid afternoon!


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> If all the chefs are appearing in a state of undress, there may be some on here that might be hoping that Gravel joins in.



I'm not appearing in a state of undress.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2016)

Team work here, I've cooked it and now my Good Lady is dishing it, our lad is down for the washing up.


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2016)

I've eaten too much Terry's chocolate orange.


----------



## potsy (25 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4611582, member: 21629"]
View attachment 155261
[/QUOTE]
Get the First Aid kit ready


----------



## Dayvo (25 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4611582, member: 21629"]
View attachment 155261
[/QUOTE]

We need to see a video of that. Anyone fool can stand on a skateboard .


----------



## Dayvo (25 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Or you could go hunting, as my family used to. We never ever shot anything on Christmas, IIRC.



Not even the dog walkers, ramblers or poachers trespassing on your estate?


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I'm not appearing in a state of undress.


Thanks :-)


----------



## robjh (25 Dec 2016)

Meanwhile, in Hertfordshire dog Betty gets into the mood


----------



## Dayvo (25 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Any fool is standing on that skate board.



But that's not _any_ fool, that's Fab Foolie.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2016)

That was lovely, I'm now suitably stuffed, just got to find a corner for pudding.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> That was lovely, I'm now suitably stuffed, just got to find a corner for pudding.



Good, maybe you can stuff your pudding somewhere else! 

Just make sure it's not laced in brandy and lit, though.


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 155254
> Brekkie was smoked salmon, scambled eggs, capers, prosecco with Cranberry juice.
> 
> Lunch is now prepared. A whole 15 mins :-)


Strangest looking smoked salmon and eggs I've seen 

Anyway Smoked Duck Breast with Caesar salad for lunch, with a glass of young Hunter Valley white.






The beef is now out of the fridge to dry and aclimatise, do you think we have enough?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2016)

I would really like to go for a run, but my leg is buggered so I am giving consideration to having a beer instead.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I would really like to go for a run, but my leg is buggered so I am giving consideration to having a beer instead.



A beer sounds a better idea than a run, whether injured or not.


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

The Good Life is just starting


----------



## Speicher (25 Dec 2016)

Is there a James Bond film on this afternoon? The one where you can watch Ursula Undress?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2016)

Wizzy Wizzy Woz* is about to start on Ch 5

*this may not be the correct title but it's what it is referred to within the Marmion family


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 155268
> 
> 
> @User


It is particularly nice stuff  half of ours disappeared last night.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The Good Life is just starting



The ooh ahh bird is so called because it lays square eggs


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2016)

I think I need to postpone my traditional Christmas afternoon ride due to 110 km/hr winds and torrential downpours


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I think I need to postpone my traditional Christmas afternoon ride due to 110 km/hr winds and torrential downpours


Beer - the sensible alternative


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2016)

We are waiting for Foodie to finish his cooking.

Another 40mins to go zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Taking of @hopless500 ...... I shall now call her fresh juicy Hops
> 
> View attachment 155250



Please don't￼
￼￼


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2016)

Yay. I have onlinewebedness connectivity. For a minute.

Happy Christmas everyone.

From the Llangollen canal two.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Any fool is standing on that skate board.


It's not falling off that's the skill.....


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's not falling off that's the skill.....


You do seem to have got the hang of this mid life crisis lark.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2016)

Mr Hop is making his famous chestnut stuffing. We may be working our way through our alcohol supplies . The planned pub lunch stop didn't happen cos it was closed but we are now moored up in the middle of nowhere getting dinner underway.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2016)

@Fab Foodie ...is that a pressie or did you take it with you to play on?


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry's mum Delilah was a Tortie.
> 
> She has managed to produce the softest and daftest ginger nut of a son.
> 
> View attachment 155231


￼￼￼ mine


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Not even the dog walkers, ramblers or poachers trespassing on your estate?


Only if by my estate, you mean a little tract of woods, a railroad track, and some unused wild lands.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2016)

Just tried to convince the dogs to go out for a walk in the howling wind and rain; they managed to convince me to turn around, sit down and pour a beer.
Clever doggies.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2016)

Just back from mass, time to start thinking about breakfast, here in the Prairie State. I was the only person on the roads at times this morning.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2016)

Two pheasants now full of chestnut stuffing and covered in smoked streaky about to go in the oven.





This is where we pray to the food gods that the oven works better than the hairdryer provided on board.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Two pheasants now full of chestnut stuffing and covered in smoked streaky about to go in the oven.
> View attachment 155272
> 
> This is where we pray to the food gods that the oven works better than the hairdryer provided on board.


No chance of using the hairdryer to heat them then? 

They look very tasty.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> This suggests there is only one....


There is. It's Henry's


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> No chance of using the hairdryer to heat them then?
> 
> They look very tasty.


Perhaps they could get that Ray Mears fellow to do up another of his woodland conflagrations.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Perhaps they could get that Ray Mears fellow to do up another of his woodland conflagrations.


I was thinking that they could maybe burn the boat if things didnae work out with the oven.

Maybe, on reflection, it's a slightly extreme approach to take.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> No chance of using the hairdryer to heat them then?
> 
> They look very tasty.


The hairdryer is as effective as a fart in a thunderstorm.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I didn't get him until 19th Jan this year.


When he kept me awake all night trying to get him to calm down and sleep.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 155203
> 
> Just for @Speicher




O


M


G


----------



## Dayvo (25 Dec 2016)

That picture of Fab joins _THAT_ picture of Rich _enjoying _a pack of crisps (or was it pork scratchings?)_.
_
One for the CC album!


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2016)

TVC has switched the oven on. . Cooking of Christmas dinner will soon commence


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> O
> 
> 
> M
> ...


And a happy christmas to you too, don't have nightmeres.


----------



## Katherine (25 Dec 2016)

Paws... ing before we have cheese. The dinner was perfect apart from the lingering smell of burnt oven gloves... don't ask!


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2016)

Conversation at lunch between @Fab Foodie and @Salty seadog .

Debating various dishes. Food ponces.

We are now onto speakers, speaker wire etc. I thought Foodie was going to keel over in ecstacy when he heard what speakers SSD has.



The food was delicious btw.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2016)

I rang my brother earlier to wish him a Merry Christmas, his daughter answered and in the back ground I heard him yell 'for f**k sake, jesus christ' think he may have been a bit of stressed.


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Conversation at lunch between @Fab Foodie and @Salty seadog .
> 
> Debating various dishes. Food ponces.
> 
> ...


All the best people are food ponces


----------



## summerdays (25 Dec 2016)

We've finished dinner and I'm contemplating a short walk in the dark.... but the chair is pretty comfortable


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> I rang my brother earlier to wish him a Merry Christmas, his daughter answered and in the back ground I heard him yell 'for f**k sake, jesus christ' think he may have been a bit of stressed.


Or maybe Jesus was at the door...


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2016)

Pudding has been consumed, now on the coffees and Spanish Brandy.

Cheese will be served later.

Hill House is now renamed as "Cirrhosis by the sea"


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2016)

Meant to also say. I have discovered it is possible to tack a narrowboat up a canal. Who'd have thought?


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

We are yet to eat, the spuds have been boiled and are now steaming before I chuff them.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2016)

What did Santa bring everyone?


----------



## Speicher (25 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Meant to also say. I have discovered it is possible to tack a narrowboat up a canal. Who'd have thought?



You may be good at sewing, but that is ridiculous. How big were the stitches?


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> What did Santa bring everyone?


A rather nice bottle of sherry and that's it. Santa does have good taste though.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> Possibly. We've had two female tabbies before. Torties are bloody grumpy though. Doesn't like being picked up or sitting on your knee. She is quite placid though and you can tip her up and try and cuddle her but she just growls. She's never swiped at us other than accidentally whilst chasing string.



Our moggy is a tabby and can very aloof, only wants to know when it is feeding time, she will settle on TVC's lap but not mine.


----------



## Speicher (25 Dec 2016)

Here is some cuteness overload in the BBC News.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-shropshire-38416942


----------



## Speicher (25 Dec 2016)

Or for those of a more mechanical bent, here is 16 miles in 60 seconds.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-38392347


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I'd prefer that to Fab Foodie Undress.


Oi!


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> @Fab Foodie ...is that a pressie or did you take it with you to play on?


I bought it a while back, went to tbe skatepark, broke some ribs and have just got back on it :-/


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Two pheasants now full of chestnut stuffing and covered in smoked streaky about to go in the oven.
> View attachment 155272
> 
> This is where we pray to the food gods that the oven works better than the hairdryer provided on board.


Looks good hops!


----------



## Dayvo (25 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Pudding has been consumed, now on the coffees and Spanish Brandy. Cheese will be served later.
> Hill House is now renamed as* "Cirrhosis by the sea"*



And tomorrow's name? Diarrhoea in Deal?


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> And tomorrow's name? Diarrhoea in Deal?


No that was yesterday after the Fish Pie


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2016)

From a very lovely man with impeccable taste


----------



## Dayvo (25 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> No that was yesterday after the Fish Pie



'Flash (fish) down the pan.'


----------



## Dayvo (25 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Did @User send it?



He _passed_ it!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> From a very lovely man with impeccable taste
> 
> View attachment 155294


My elder daughter got me some beer from Eden Mill


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

We are getting rather hungry, but we are still at least half an hour away from serving. Who's stupid idea was it to eat so late?


----------



## Dayvo (25 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are getting rather hungry, but we are still at least half an hour away from serving. Who's stupid idea was it to eat so late?



It _might_ be ready for Father Christmas' next visit.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2016)

The lolloping trolloping sauce bottle in action with @Salty seadog


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

So @User14044 how piddled are you right now on a scale of Wol to Hopless?


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> There is. It's Henry's



Well look who's got the recliner now....


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Well look who's got the recliner now....
> 
> View attachment 155299


So that's wot you look like, 

Cheers, I may start drinking soon.


----------



## Speicher (25 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So @User14044 how piddled are you right now on a scale of Wol to Hopless?


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So @User14044 how piddled are you right now on a scale of Wol to Hopless?


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2016)

The oven gods were kind


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Well look who's got the recliner now....
> 
> View attachment 155299



He will have his re-wenge. (Note to Henry- I will help )


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


>





hopless500 said:


>


Very different reactions.


The beef is out.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Very different reactions. The beef is out.
> View attachment 155302



Did the fire brigade put it out?


----------



## mybike (25 Dec 2016)

Wife had picked up granddaughter's bike from Halford's and I really ought to have checked it over. So I went to put it in the car boot and realised the tyres were flat, so flat that putting the track pump on just pushed the valve into the wheel! Then wife noticed the reflectors were rather loose. The brakes were a bit suspect too. Still she did enjoy her first bike ride.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So that's wot you look like,
> 
> Cheers, I may start drinking soon.



Only when I'm in a recliner......

Oi, are you suggesting my appearance has driven you to drink.

Don't worry they're only feelings....


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2016)

I think I am dying from over-consumption, boredom and laziness!


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I think I am dying from over-consumption, boredom and laziness!


That is not a bad way to go.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2016)




----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Dec 2016)

It's been a quiet Christmas here, the calm before the storm. My girls and my sister, her husband and three girls all descend on us tomorrow. 

We had turkey with roast potatoes and veg, brussels for the 'rents (peas for me, because brussels are an abomination unto Nuggan), and stuffing balls made with sausage meat. All excellently prepared by me Dad. And a chocolatey cheesecake thing for pud (me Mum's creations have to wait till tomorrow).

Other than that, it's been relaxing and quiet. I've spent most of the afternoon reading catching up on this thread. Drama Queen has apparently got a PS4, and Mad Scientist messaged me yesterday to tell me she's found her long-lost Kobo. 

Oh, and I've been mocked mercilessly for finishing a selection box in 10 minutes. They don't make 'em like they used to...


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone. He's been. We've had a lovely roast turkey dinner and a couple of glasses of wine, a nap and a quiz game. Just been catching up on what you have all been doing.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> He will have his re-wenge. (Note to Henry- I will help )



I'm slowly turning him by way of tickling him under the chin. He has licked my fingers clean after dinner. I think I have his blessing.


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> That is not a bad way to go.



Considering how much I've eaten, I feel sorry for the people who will carry my coffin!


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4611922, member: 21629"]@Salty seadog talks about Henry the cat. Not about Kevin.

View attachment 155312
[/QUOTE]

Could be that I'm stringing them both along.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2016)

I have just broken wind.

People are shouting at me.


----------



## Katherine (25 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


>





hopless500 said:


>


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2016)

We included the cats in what h



as going on. I even got a chance to play with my Bayko for a while.


----------



## Speicher (25 Dec 2016)

I can remember that my brother had Bayko when I was a small owlet. When he moved onto Meccano, I think I was allowed to play with the Bayko. 

Sadly we were living in India at the time. When we returned to England, by boat, all our toys would have been given to children out there, rather than bringing them home, except for the two dollies that I had.

I did not have a teddy bear, as the heat of India would not have suited furry toys.


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

Where are my manners, Merry Christmas @User21629


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

We are done. The beef carved with a spoon, it was so good I didn't want to swallow it. The Lebanese red we got to go with it was rather spiffing too.









To follow an orange marmalade pinwheel with vanilla liquer cream and a tot of Greg's sherry, which worked very well with the bitter orange.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2016)

Five miles on the indoor trainer and a bit of the rider/rowing machine as well, and a short stint on both the ab circle and NordicTrak, making room for dinner.


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Chateau Musar?
> 
> One of the friendliest vineyards I've ever been to.


Tanail Estate. New one to me, but I've never had a ropey Lebanese.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2016)

The evening buffet is on the table. I have left them too it.

They are under orders not to eat too much beetroot as I'm rather partial to that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2016)

After spending all day gasping for a beer but having to stay sober, the minute I got back home what did I do? I only made myself a pot of tea!


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4612028, member: 21629"]"Give me a kiss darling"

View attachment 155322


"Muuuua muuua (10 minutes later) muuuua"

View attachment 155323


Kevin: "I'm exhausted...."

View attachment 155324
[/QUOTE]
Nobody should be made to sit through that


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Nobody should be made to sit through that


It's even making me feel queasy....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Dec 2016)

Just found out there are no trains tomorrow, so I'll need to do the 250 mile round trip to get elder Marmionette back home again - just as well I have only had 2 beers today. 

I shall take advantage of the trip to take in the Forfar v Clyde match before heading home.


----------



## robjh (25 Dec 2016)

Back in Hertfordshire the day's excitement is winding down


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2016)

Well that's it.
Stinking cold getting the better of me. Great day with @User21629 and @Salty seadog relaxed easy company. Good food and drink, music and no telly. Fab :-)
Knackered, in bed with wimpers.
Happy Christmas :-)


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

Merry Christmas, great to see you four having such a good time.


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2016)

The most over-hyped day of the year draws to a close


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> The most over-hyped day of the year draws to a close


Yep, no more Christmas songs fot 10 months. Still, the sales start at 6am tomorrow, so anybody who works for Next has their alarm set for 4am.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4611922, member: 21629"]@Salty seadog talks about Henry the cat. Not about Kevin.

View attachment 155312
[/QUOTE]

Blimey, there's posh! A roll of turf on the living room floor!


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well that's it.
> Stinking cold getting the better of me. Great day with @User21629 and @Salty seadog relaxed easy company. Good food and drink, music and no telly. Fab :-)
> Knackered, in bed with wimpers.
> Happy Christmas :-)



Many thanks to the hostess @Hill Wimp , the great chef (fully clothed no less wipes brow...) @Fab Foodie and @User21629 fellow cat fan. I've pretty much conquered Henry, I was allowed to administer belly rubs, Sasha stayed out of it upstairs.... Real easy day. I'm now on the lounge floor with some radio comedy. Thanks one and all.Merry Christmas folks.


----------



## StuAff (25 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's even making me feel queasy....


Yeah, right, we believe you.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2016)

Happy Boxing Day! May I be the first, etc.......


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Happy Boxing Day! May I be the first, etc.......


No!

Who'll be hunting the wran?


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2016)

Well, so ends a restful day of good food, the best comany any a few laughs at your postings. It's been emotional, lets do it again tomorrow.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Dec 2016)

All done and dusted for the day, Pete's gone home, Maz is in bed and I'm sat here with a chunk of Emmental and a glass of Port.


----------



## Speicher (26 Dec 2016)

TVC
Is that tomorrow or Tuesday?

I look forward to more comany tomorrow.


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> TVC
> Is that tomorrow or Tuesday?
> 
> I look forward to more comany tomorrow.


It's today.
Abd a busy day it is.
Lu's family are coming round for tea, and hopefully we will have some very special guests this morning.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2016)

Good morning all


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Dec 2016)

All is right with the world!!


The crosswords back!!


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well that's it.
> Stinking cold getting the better of me. Great day with @User21629 and @Salty seadog relaxed easy company. Good food and drink, music and no telly. Fab :-)
> Knackered, in bed with wimpers.
> Happy Christmas :-)


Seems like you all had a great time! Nice to see.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Dec 2016)

For the first time since my sprout epiphany 2 years ago, I discovered what people have been banging on about for years. After inflating to Mr Creosotean proportions for the evening, I alarmingly deflated once in bed


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Dec 2016)




----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2016)

Good morning everybody.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Dec 2016)

Fabbers is full of my cold

I like sharing.

We are aiming to go and watch daft people run into the sea at 11am.


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2016)

Time for breakfast.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2016)

I've had a bowl of cornflakes


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Good morning all






dave r said:


> Good morning everybody.



Morning all.



hopless500 said:


> For the first time since my sprout epiphany 2 years ago, I discovered what people have been banging on about for years. After inflating to Mr Creosotean proportions for the evening, I alarmingly deflated once in bed



All the ales over the last few days have had their effect, I think I have a slow puncture....


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Morning Dave




Morning Rocky


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Time for breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 155346



Is that breakfast for one or two? I could smash into that with pleasure.


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2016)

I feel fat and lethargic.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2016)

I feel in good shape this morning, my Good Lady does appear to have picked up a dose of the lurgy though.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Dec 2016)




----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2016)

It is nice and sunny here at the moment.


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I feel fat and lethargic.


Welcome to my world.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Dec 2016)

Snowing here just now. Only wet slushy stuff though.


----------



## GM (26 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I feel fat and lethargic.



I felt like that last night, so at 11o/c I went for a little ten mile ride on the bromie to ease the bloatedness.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2016)

We have plenty of meat left over from last night so TVC divided it all up into pots to freeze for a later date






The left over bones, scraps and sauce are in a pan with carrots, leeks and onions to make a stock


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Welcome to my world.



And mine


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2016)




----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 155353


That's looks fab.


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Dec 2016)

Bikes safely hidden in the back garden,I went to pick up the girls. One's in a skirt, the other in a dress. Don't they know they're getting bikes. Women! And Drama Queen's pinched my hat!

Now waiting for my sister's tribe...


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2016)

Well I have just seen a new one for me! The kitten was just demonstrating his new " Moon walking " technique. Lay on a tiled floor with your tummy flat against the ground, adopt a fierce look and then set all legs going at once without moving. It was quite amusing.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Dec 2016)

Remains of chicken and various near death veg gone for stock :-)


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Dec 2016)

Must admit, she does rock the hat, though...


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Dec 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> Bikes safely hidden in the back garden,I went to pick up the girls. One's in a skirt, the other in a dress. Don't they know they're getting bikes. Women! And Drama Queen's pinched my hat!
> 
> Now waiting for my sister's tribe...


Have a fabulous day. The look on their faces will be worth it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Dec 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> Must admit, she does rock the hat, though...


'Hat Man' thread?


----------



## StuAff (26 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Time for breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 155346


Good lord. That's one hell of a plateful. I couldn't finish that (this statement may shock those that have seen me eat....).


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2016)

Just back from my morning walk along one of the remaining bits of an ancient pack horse trail.









The yellow buildings are the old National school and schoolmaster's house. Would have been in use until the new school was built in 1912. They are now rented out as holiday cottages. The garden wall of the big house really does lean badly towards the road and has apparently been like that since shortly after it was built in the 1940s.


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2016)

This morning we had some very important visitors.


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Say hi to them from me!!!


I am happy to report that @Arch and @Night Train are both in fine form and smiling broadly. They did promise to pop in here at some point and say hello.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Dec 2016)

robjh said:


> Meanwhile, in Hertfordshire dog Betty gets into the mood
> View attachment 155262


Is that a big Whippet Rob?


----------



## mybike (26 Dec 2016)

Apparently my grandson enjoyed his trampoline in the rain this morning. it's great to be 3.


----------



## mybike (26 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 155268
> 
> 
> @User



Who's the drunk old guy with the wonky hat?


----------



## robjh (26 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Is that a big Whippet Rob?


A whippet cross of some kind. She's a Dog of Unknown Origin.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> For the first time since my sprout epiphany 2 years ago, I discovered what people have been banging on about for years. After inflating to Mr Creosotean proportions for the evening, I alarmingly deflated once in bed


Like for the deflation, not the sprouts. Even deflations smell better than sprouts.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> View attachment 155357


Now wait a minute..
Santa arrives by a sleigh pulled by eight tiny reindeer who can fly, yet he has to leave town the next day walking along the railroad tracks like an ordinary bindle-stiff? I mean, the guy didn't bring me doodley, but I'd at least give him a lift out of town in a dignified manner. (Mrs. GA's fabled car, not my own.)


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Now wait a minute..
> Santa arrives by a sleigh pulled by eight tiny reindeer who can fly, yet he has to leave town the next day walking along the railroad tracks like an ordinary bindle-stiff? I mean, the guy didn't bring me doodley, but I'd at least give him a lift out of town in a dignified manner. (Mrs. GA's fabled car, not my own.)


If I'd spent the last 24 hours doing 4.5million mph whilst all the time looking at 8 reindeer's bums I think I would be ready for a quiet walk to reflect.


----------



## mybike (26 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 155375
> 
> 
> We also saw him at Kenwood this morning



You clearly need to move & not leave a forwarding address.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> If I'd spent the last 24 hours doing 4.5million mph whilst all the time looking at 8 reindeer's bums I think I would be ready for a quiet walk to reflect.


I can be quite a chatty driver, as well. Might be irritating to someone who has had to talk to innumerable children at Christmastide. He probably just wants some silence, and maybe a stop at the Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2016)

Santa does ride a train, in my area, BTW

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZYsGrYa6tI


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2016)

We are enjoying peace and quiet before the family arrive.


----------



## Katherine (26 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 155353


Lovely picture!


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Santa does ride a train, in my area, BTW
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZYsGrYa6tI



Santa Claus Express!


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2016)

The family have descended, I have retreated to the kitchen, my natural domain and safe place.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This morning we had some very important visitors.
> 
> View attachment 155373


Bugger. Left a reply earlier but it disappeared. Guess it's a bit late to ask you to kiss RatVaark on his adorable nose and say hi to Arch and NT for me.


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Bugger. Left a reply earlier but it disappeared. Guess it's a bit late to ask you to kiss RatVaark on his adorable nose and say hi to Arch and NT for me.


Ratters will be back online in the usual place tomorrow when Sue and Alfred get home.


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Have a fabulous day. The look on their faces will be worth it.


It was.  They didn't fall for me just wrapping up the water bottles though.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Fabbers is full of my cold
> 
> I like sharing.
> 
> We are aiming to go and watch daft people run into the sea at 11am.


We failed....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This morning we had some very important visitors.
> 
> View attachment 155373


The Clangers?


----------



## Speicher (26 Dec 2016)

This morning I watched about one hundred daft horse riders in jackets and jodphurs, as they very slowly trotted through the field at the end of my garden. They had a small pack of dogs with them, about twenty yards ahead of the main group. Mr Fox would have heard them from about half a mile away. I presume that if necessary, foxes can swim about twenty yards. Which means it could escape that way.

Did I mention that I once accidentally on purpose sabotaged a deer hunt?


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> This morning I watched about one hundred daft horse riders in jackets and jodphurs, as they very slowly trotted through the field at the end of my garden. They had a small pack of dogs with them, about twenty yards ahead of the main group. Mr Fox would have heard them from about half a mile away. I presume that if necessary, foxes can swim about twenty yards. Which means it could escape that way.
> 
> Did I mention that I once accidentally on purpose sabotaged a deer hunt?


----------



## Speicher (26 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


>


I think at the time of the incident you might have been very young.


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> The Clangers?


@Hill Wimp you need to educate him fast.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2016)

My 17 year old niece is at college to learn baking, she bought a Christmas cake with her. The icing was very hard but the cake inside was absolutely lovely, tasty, moist and the fruit was evenly distributed throughout the cake itself. For a first ever attempt it was a success and we both told her so, I had 2 slices it was so good.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> My 17 year old niece is at college to learn baking, she bought a Christmas cake with her. The icing was very hard but the cake inside was absolutely lovely, tasty, moist and the fruit was evenly distributed throughout the cake itself. For a first ever attempt it was a success and we both told her so, I had 2 slices it was so good.
> 
> View attachment 155418
> 
> ...



My bad photography doesn't do the cake justice.


----------



## summerdays (26 Dec 2016)

We had a lovely day seeing the family, even though my Dad seems to find it a bit much (arrived last and left first), leaving one of his children to drop Mum home!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Just found out there are no trains tomorrow, so I'll need to do the 250 mile round trip to get elder Marmionette back home again - just as well I have only had 2 beers today.
> 
> I shall take advantage of the trip to take in the Forfar v Clyde match before heading home.


Daughter dropped off, an outstanding 4-3 win for Forfar, and exquisite wit displayed by one of the supporters in front of me when he shouted "shut the f*ck up you f*cking bollocks" to the opposition manager - it was like having Noel Coward present.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Dec 2016)

In other news:
I have just asked my wife "are you awake?"
She replied "no"


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Santa Claus Express!


And that caboose with the passenger size 36", instead of 24" wheels or some such, may be the original Prairie Marksman, which hauled passengers over TP&W's rails until about 1980. Also the railways business car.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


>


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> In other news:
> I have just asked my wife "are you awake?"
> She replied "no"


Insert Admiral Akhbar meme here...


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2016)

I have drained my riding lawn mower of gas and oil, and cleaned the carburetor float bowl, then I walked the dogs, and changed my furnace filter. Nothing like a a decent day to get things done. Too windy for a bicycle ride. I have eaten lunch, mostly remnants of beef and pork from earlier in the week, and a salad.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2016)

@User14044 , has the shrine been opened yet?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2016)

The low salt light on my dishwasher has come on.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Dec 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> Insert Admiral Akhbar meme here...


Eh?
Who?


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Dec 2016)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Dec 2016)

Still no idea


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Still no idea


He's off Star Wars.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Dec 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> He's off Star Wars.


Phew. I thought I had missed something...


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Dec 2016)

Do I need to dissect the joke and this kill it?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Dec 2016)

probably


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Dec 2016)

Your wife saying she's not awake is a trap. Akbar saying "It's a trap" is one of those internet pictures that goes round. I was too lazy to find one, so alluded to it, hoping you'd get the reference. Nobody laughs.


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Don't ever say CC has no culture.





PeteXXX said:


> The low salt light on my dishwasher has come on.



CC has no culture.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> CC has no culture.


There is no culture in my dishwasher due to the high temperatures attained, hence the mundane nature of my post.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> All I can say is there is bacon wrapped turkey, beef, roasties which are coated in semolina for a crispy texture...(you can have that tip for free), sprouts fried off with bacon, dauphinoise potatoes, parsnips roasted with parmesan and other veg. I have also brought 2 bottles of broadside into this otherwise tea total house.


I coated mine in Dukkah a few Chrimbos back...


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 155392
> 
> 
> I'm having an idyllic afternoon. Listening to Parsifal and reading Alan Bennett. Mrs R gave me this for Christmas. His comments/opinions resonate with mine.



love a bit of Alan. Talking Heads was a compelling watch. love to listen to him talk.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and the Holy Grail picked up by Amfortas. Parsifal has killed Klingsor
> 
> Don't ever say CC has no culture.


Nur ein waffe taugt!


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> There is no culture in my dishwasher due to the high temperatures attained, hence the mundane nature of my post.


Why do you all put salt in your dishwasher?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Why do you all put salt in your dishwasher?


cos there is a receptacle that says Salt,, if you don't put some in the machine has a 'hissy fit' and puts a little light on somewhat reproachfully.


----------



## GM (27 Dec 2016)

Up early to do a dads taxi service to the airport, no peace for the wicked!


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2016)

Morning there seems to be a hard frost out there/ here if you know what I mean. The sky is lovely and clear and there are bright twinkly stars up there. Earlier on whilst it was still dark the thin Mellon shaped rind of the moon had just risen above the horizon and it looked quite pretty.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 155375
> 
> 
> We also saw him at Kenwood this morning


I have noticed that that chap seems to be following you around a lot. Is he a stalker?


----------



## TVC (27 Dec 2016)

We have presents and a box of 50 49 samosas, so that means we must be off to Leeds for a couple of days.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> I can be quite a chatty driver, as well. Might be irritating to someone who has had to talk to innumerable children at Christmastide. He probably just wants some silence, and maybe a stop at the Cracker Barrel.


Wasn't it James Robertson Justice who used to do that ad? I used to like him in a frightening sort of way.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> We are going to the airport later to pick up our friend Gaby from Zurich.


Say 'Hi' from me and say I'll be back soon...


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Dec 2016)

My tea maker is downstairs making tea.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2016)

I fitted a new short armed crank on my wife's bike yesterday to see if it would stop the knee hitting chin syndrome that she has been having. Seems okay in the house but she will have to test it outside for herself. Feeling a bit sad! I noticed a couple of cracks / splits it my old Brooks leather saddle, thinking of what to do about it.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2016)

Ohhhhhh! There is a pinky/ orangey sky out there!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Dec 2016)

In bed with @Hill Wimp a freshly brewed cuppa and we're both on CC on our phones.
Who said romance is dead?


----------



## GM (27 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> We are going to the airport later to pick up our friend Gaby from Zurich.



Which one? I can report that there's a big queue at the departure terminal at Luton, luckily I know a short cut!


----------



## TVC (27 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> In bed with @Hill Wimp a freshly brewed cuppa and we're both on CC on our phones.
> Who said romance is dead?


Strange, but when you talk about being in bed with HW this is the image that comes into my mind. Sorry.


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2016)

My Good Lady has a very unpleasant case of the lurgy, she spent as much time down stairs on the sofa as she spent in bed last night, when she was in bed she couldn't settle and as a consequence I've had a bit of a rough night.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Strange, but when you talk about being in bed with HW this is the image that comes into my mind. Sorry.
> 
> View attachment 155433


I didn't know @Hill Wimp smoked a pipe, you live and learn....................................................


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Strange, but when you talk about being in bed with HW this is the image that comes into my mind. Sorry.
> 
> View attachment 155433


@Hill Wimp has given up the pipe you know....just tbe occasional post coital cigar now...


----------



## TVC (27 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Hill Wimp has given up the pipe you know....just tbe occasional post coital cigar now...


TMI


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Dec 2016)




----------



## raleighnut (27 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Hill Wimp has given up the pipe you know....just tbe occasional post coital cigar now...





The Velvet Curtain said:


> TMI



Far too much.


----------



## mybike (27 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and the Holy Grail picked up by Amfortas. Parsifal has killed Klingsor
> 
> Don't ever say CC has no culture.



You mean like when you lose your internet connection?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2016)

I now need sympathy, my lurgy was only jabbing at me last week but it dealt me a body blow on Boxing Day and I'm still reeling.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Strange, but when you talk about being in bed with HW this is the image that comes into my mind. Sorry.
> 
> View attachment 155433



Not far wrong!


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I now need sympathy, my lurgy was only jabbing at me last week but it dealt me a body blow on Boxing Day and I'm still reeling.



It keeps on giving. You'll be coughing for weeks.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

I'm cooking bacon.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I've just had a late breakfast of Eggs Benedict (minus the muffin)...


Where's @Fnaar when you need him?


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> Up early to do a dads taxi service to the airport, no peace for the wicked!


That was us yesterday. Bit more relaxed this morning, though Mr K has got to go to work this afternoon. 



Illaveago said:


> Morning there seems to be a hard frost out there/ here if you know what I mean. The sky is lovely and clear and there are bright twinkly stars up there. Earlier on whilst it was still dark the thin Mellon shaped rind of the moon had just risen above the horizon and it looked quite pretty.


Very poetic!


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I now need sympathy, my lurgy was only jabbing at me last week but it dealt me a body blow on Boxing Day and I'm still reeling.


Hope you feel better soon. 



hopless500 said:


> It keeps on giving. You'll be coughing for weeks.



My cold has turned into sinusitis, the headache and pain in my cheeks is worse as the day goes on and keeps me awake at night.
I'm missing a club social ride and It's so lovely outside. Grr!


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Hope you feel better soon.
> My cold has turned into sinusitis, the headache and pain in my cheeks is worse as the day goes on and keeps me awake at night.
> I'm missing a club social ride and It's so lovely outside. Grr!



My Good lady has the constitution of an ox, She's very rarely ill and normally misses all these coughs and colds but the current one doing the rounds has hit her hard, I cant remember the last time I saw Her so sick.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can imagine this cold going the same way too. I've already got that tight feeling at the bridge of my nose. Oh well, what it is to have something to look forward to....


----------



## tyred (27 Dec 2016)

I think it's time to go and get a few miles in.

I hope the frame doesn't crack under my post-Christmas fighting weight


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I now need sympathy, my lurgy was only jabbing at me last week but it dealt me a body blow on Boxing Day and I'm still reeling.


Yes it's called Christmas love.

Week 4 and I'm shattered.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2016)

Christmas over, back to the old avatar.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I'm cooking bacon.



Sausages here, with as yet undecided eggs.


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Dec 2016)

Taken the girls for a quick shakedown cruise on the park. All good, apart from a slightly rubbing front mudguard. Spanner work beckons later...


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> My Good lady has the constitution of an ox, She's very rarely ill and normally misses all these coughs and colds but the current one doing the rounds has hit her hard, I cant remember the last time I saw Her so sick.


I certainly can't remember the last time I was this bad. I think I'd got a bit complacent, I tried to ignore the worsening symptoms and didn't take it easy when I should have.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Sausages here, with as yet undecided eggs.


I don't give my eggs any choice.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> In bed with @Hill Wimp a freshly brewed cuppa and we're both on CC on our phones.
> Who said romance is dead?



Whoa! whoa! whoa! Stop the press! Hold the front page. What the actual buck fuggery is going on? I didn't see that coming, I turn my back for five minutes, now everyone's swapping bodily fluids. Where's the memorandum?


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Sausages here, with as yet undecided eggs.


Are undecided eggs similar to mumbled eggs?


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Are undecided eggs similar to mumbled eggs?



Mumbled eggs, mmmm.


----------



## User19783 (27 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Whoa! whoa! whoa! Stop the press! Hold the front page. What the actual buck fuggery is going on? I didn't see that coming, I turn my back for five minutes, now everyone's swapping bodily fluids. Where's the memorandum?




Welcome back 
Hope you are well,
Guess you have got a lot to catch up here


----------



## postman (27 Dec 2016)

Postman is chomping his way through his half of Thorntons Christmas Collection.Eighteen gorgeous choccies,Mrs Postman got nineteen,she deserved the extra one.


----------



## StuAff (27 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Whoa! whoa! whoa! Stop the press! Hold the front page. What the actual buck fuggery is going on? I didn't see that coming, I turn my back for five minutes, now everyone's swapping bodily fluids. Where's the memorandum?


We didn't need one


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Sausages here, with as yet undecided eggs.





hopless500 said:


> Are undecided eggs similar to mumbled eggs?


As I have only 4 eggs in the house I went with beans, the eggs will be omelettised later in the day.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

Although we have plenty of eggs with us from my girls, l am currently scoffing a pheasant sandwich with a glass of prosecco


----------



## postman (27 Dec 2016)

Another two bite the dust,there are superb.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Dec 2016)

Spent the last 2 days huddling away from a storm called Urd in Denmark. I have recovered the wheelie bins from the field across the road. All the roof tiles are there. I dont need curtains because of the sand on the windows. We did pretty well considering.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Dec 2016)

Happy Bromptons at the beach.

Thanks to @User21629 I have now sorted out my problem handlebars.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Whoa! whoa! whoa! Stop the press! Hold the front page. What the actual buck fuggery is going on? I didn't see that coming, I turn my back for five minutes, now everyone's swapping bodily fluids. Where's the memorandum?


Finally you bothered to catch up


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Although we have plenty of eggs with us from my girls, l am currently scoffing a pheasant sandwich with a glass of prosecco


Ooo get you country types


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Dec 2016)

Beach, sunshine and Pinkster Gin


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ooo get you country types


----------



## GM (27 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Whoa! whoa! whoa! Stop the press! Hold the front page. What the actual buck fuggery is going on? I didn't see that coming, I turn my back for five minutes, now everyone's swapping bodily fluids. Where's the memorandum?




Seasons Greetings!  
I was going to ping you to ask if you thought the NewYork 5 Boroughs Ride was worth doing, thinking about it for next May.


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2016)

TV emergency at MIL's. The world has ended. No TV signal to SKY. She phoned home and mobile phones twice despite my BIL being in the room trying to fix it. All dodgy wires left by dear departed FIL. We don't touch it as she panics if the TV goes off.

Fortunately BIL just got angry with it and shoved all the wires back in hard.

We don't even have sky. It's all dodgy wired so it relays to a second TV. As soon as the sky box is slightly moved, all the signals drop. It's a life changing emergency you know.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Dec 2016)

Just off out to try my new tyres...mud glorious mud will be the theme..taking the lights as we may enjoy the burn after a few days Fatting...


----------



## summerdays (27 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Happy Bromptons at the beach.
> 
> Thanks to @User21629 I have now sorted out my problem handlebars.
> 
> View attachment 155445


So how did @User21629 fix it....? M still considering buying myself one as my birthday present..... but just need to go to try one or two in the bike shop first!


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

Now making stock


----------



## summerdays (27 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Now making stock
> View attachment 155446


Just made soup with our stock.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I've just had a late breakfast of Eggs Benedict (minus the muffin)...
> 
> Made using eggs from Indian RuBBer Ducks - Mr R's sister has four in her garden.



Fixed your typo for you.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Dec 2016)

Think I'll have to venture here more often. Now I know why people get millyons of likes. 

I thought it was mundane as in Facebook and the nonsense posted by nieces, for example: just had a great dump. Uncle Dave would have been proud etc.

the above quote may have been made up


----------



## mybike (27 Dec 2016)

I see snsso had fun with the Christmas tree.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4613614, member: 21629"]Me in the waters of English Channel. 27th of December. Who would believe.

View attachment 155450
[/QUOTE]
Rather you than me!


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Dec 2016)

Just been to our friends' narrowboat in Willington to watch the staff of various local pubs have a tug-of-war over the Trent & Mersey. Nobody fell in, to DQ's disgust. Now having a coffee, waiting for DQ to come back from meeting her friend. Very important, apparently...


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Although we have plenty of eggs with us from my girls, l am currently scoffing a pheasant sandwich with a glass of prosecco



'Psst, lend us 2 eggs.' That'll mean 3 for tonights omelette and 3 mumbled on toast in the am....


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> 'Psst, lend us 2 eggs.' That'll mean 3 for tonights omelette and 3 mumbled on toast in the am....


No problem. Either drop in and see us on the boat or pop to Norfolk and get a couple out of the coop


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Just made soup with our stock.


I still may do that yet.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ooo get you country types


Ha! I've just read back through this and it is a bit 
Sorry


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> No problem. Either drop in and see us on the boat or pop to Norfolk and get a couple out of the coop



Play fair Hops, we've a lovely big harbour you can tie up in down here. I'm just driving the sofa today.


----------



## TVC (27 Dec 2016)

Samosa anyone?


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Play fair Hops, we've a lovely big harbour you can tie up in down here. I'm just driving the sofa today.


The thought of this wallowing barge anywhere near the sea is


----------



## TVC (27 Dec 2016)

I am surrounded by small children, it is rather loud.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Samosa anyone?
> 
> View attachment 155436


Mememememememe meeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dayvo (27 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Ooh - haven't been that way for ages.


----------



## Speicher (27 Dec 2016)

fossyant said:


> TV emergency at MIL's. The world has ended. No TV signal to SKY. She phoned home and mobile phones twice despite my BIL being in the room trying to fix it. All dodgy wires left by dear departed FIL. We don't touch it as she panics if the TV goes off.
> 
> Fortunately BIL just got angry with it and shoved all the wires back in hard.
> 
> We don't even have sky. It's all dodgy wired so it relays to a second TV. As soon as the sky box is slightly moved, all the signals drop. It's a life changing emergency you know.



Sounds like my mother, except for it being a computer rather than a tv. She seriously threatened to throw out her computer because "it keeps putting things in Italics, and then the next sentence is not in Italics". Yes, you and I know how easy it is to press Control and i for Italics, but I have given up trying to explain it to her, as she does not hear what I say. She also thinks that I cannot know anything at all ever about computers, because I have not been a computer programmer all my working life. 

She has poor eyesight so the mouse is set to move slowly and leave a "trail". The double click speed has been slowed down, and the icons are very large. When anyone else uses her puter they tell her it works slowly, and then she tells me she needs a new one. She was determined to get two screens so that she could cut and paste.  Allegedly my nephew uses two screens, but that is because he works in IT. I said she should not spend the thick end of £2,000 on a new computer just to get two screens, because that estimate did not include the screens or the software needed to link them together, or the labour for someone to set it up. From this you might think she uses the puter a lot, no, she just sends and receives about four emails a week.

and breathe......


----------



## Speicher (27 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Samosa anyone?
> 
> View attachment 155436





hopless500 said:


> Mememememememe meeeeeeeeee



Could I have one if there are any left please?



(How many samosas can Hops eat in 30 minutes?)


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Sounds like my mother, except for it being a computer rather than a tv. She seriously threatened to throw out her computer because "it keeps putting things in Italics, and then the next sentence is not in Italics". Yes, you and I know how easy it is to press Control and i for Italics, but I have given up trying to explain it to her, as she does not hear what I say. She also thinks that I cannot know anything at all ever about computers, because I have not been a computer programmer all my working life.
> 
> She has poor eyesight so the mouse is set to move slowly and leave a "trail". The double click speed has been slowed down, and the icons are very large. When anyone else uses her puter they tell her it works slowly, and then she tells me she needs a new one. She was determined to get two screens so that she could cut and paste.  Allegedly my nephew uses two screens, but that is because he works in IT. I said she should not spend the thick end of £2,000 on a new computer just to get two screens, because that estimate did not include the screens or the software needed to link them together, or the labour for someone to set it up. From this you might think she uses the puter a lot, no, she just sends and receives about four emails a week.
> 
> and breathe......



Can I interest you in a juicy mouse?


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Could I have one if there are any left please?
> 
> 
> 
> (How many samosas can Hops eat in 30 minutes?)


Quite a few I'd imagine. But it's ok, I got you a snack


----------



## Speicher (27 Dec 2016)

I have eaten rather a lot of mouse in my mice pies recently.


----------



## StuAff (27 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4613614, member: 21629"]Me in the waters of English Channel. 27th of December. Who would believe.

View attachment 155450
[/QUOTE]
Looks a bit Baltic, fittingly.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> So how did @User21629 fix it....? M still considering buying myself one as my birthday present..... but just need to go to try one or two in the bike shop first!


She altered their position and moved them towards me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Dec 2016)

It actually wasn't that cold I did try it myself.

Stunning day again on the beach. A poodle for the 3 of us on Bromptons along the beach where we met some other Brommies and some fab dogs along the way.

Stopped at the pub for a Gin refresher and a dip then whooped @Fab Foodie up the hills home 

He then cooked us a magnificent late lunch before taking @User21629 home.

I'm now happily restoring calm before an early night.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Dec 2016)

Holy heart beating lung burn batman......that little ride out made me feel very post xmas..wow..
dry jan needed me thinks...nice to get out dispite the fatigue...


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4613614, member: 21629"]Me in the waters of English Channel. 27th of December. Who would believe.

View attachment 155450
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2016)

I like your avatar @Hill Wimp


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Ooh - haven't been that way for ages.


The Dragon is a nice pub - my youngest stepdaughter works there. And if you're lucky, you can moor very very close to it for free.


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Unfortunately, the boat is now on the Oxford & Grand Union. I personally preferred it when it was moored at Stone.


My friends, who are currently living on a narrowboat after quitting jobs and travelling to Asia, went north this year. They're Christmassing close to home.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Happy Bromptons at the beach.
> 
> Thanks to @User21629 I have now sorted out my problem handlebars.
> 
> View attachment 155445


Nice to see so many people out on the beach.

Where is that?


----------



## slowmotion (27 Dec 2016)

At this very moment, I am discovering how much I loathe and detest using the touch screen on this iPad. It's a cruel and unnatural technological development.


----------



## postman (27 Dec 2016)

One pressie was a £25 gift voucher for WH Smiths.I think i am going to buy a very nice Fountain Pen.


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Dec 2016)

In an effort to reduce the washing up (because it's my turn), I'll attempt to eat 20 minutes or so's worth of leftover Mud Pie. Cover me, I'm going in...


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Dec 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Nice to see so many people out on the beach.
> 
> Where is that?


Unless I'm very much mistaken, that is the great kingdom of Deal!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Dec 2016)

Baby horse has a name, eventually... Baby horse is now known as Belle


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4614015, member: 21629"]Special for @hopless500  

View attachment 155485


View attachment 155487
[/QUOTE]

I've made inroads with Henry, belly rubs accepted and other molestations too. However he still will not come to me. Still a bit skittish. 

Sasha simply failed to make an appearance. It's only a matter o time.....


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Dec 2016)

It certainly didn't take 20 minutes. I think I'll lie down and reflect on my actions...


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4613809, member: 21629"]My feet from another angle. 
View attachment 155478
[/QUOTE]
Them's hotdogs. I can tell by the toenails...


----------



## mybike (27 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4613614, member: 21629"]Me in the waters of English Channel. 27th of December. Who would believe.

View attachment 155450
[/QUOTE]

Isn't 'in' a little of an exaggeration.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4614015, member: 21629"]Special for @hopless500  

View attachment 155485


View attachment 155487
[/QUOTE]
￼￼￼
I am so missing them


----------



## TVC (27 Dec 2016)

We have been to the Chinese Lantern Festival.







We are now having hotdogs


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Dec 2016)

I may have just woken up from a snooze and may now be soaking in the bath.


----------



## StuAff (27 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I may have just woken up from a snooze and may now be soaking in the bath.


May be posting?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Dec 2016)

StuAff said:


> May be posting?


Yes I may.

I'm really not quite sure as I don't think I have woken up properly.

That could be the fault of some Gin.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Dec 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Nice to see so many people out on the beach.
> 
> Where is that?


Deal (Kingsdown end), Kent.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> Seasons Greetings!
> I was going to ping you to ask if you thought the NewYork 5 Boroughs Ride was worth doing, thinking about it for next May.



It's a FAB event around the five boroughs of New York on closed roads. You get to see bits of the Manhattan, The Bronx, Queens, Brooklyn and Staten Island a tourist would never usually see, all on closed roads. It's brilliant, well organised safe, it's America's biggest cycling event. But it's only 40 miles and flatter than a witches tit, the only lumps are up the ramps of the bridges. Around the route all sorts of musicians, djs, dancers, etc entertain and there's sooo much food at the feed stations you could sustain a large army. 

It's great fun, but the Cape Argus was better.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Deal (Kingsdown end), Kent.
> 
> View attachment 155494
> 
> ...








It really was a stunning day.


----------



## Oxo (27 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4614195, member: 21629"]I hate my face. [/QUOTE]
Try looking in my mirror.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4614195, member: 21629"]I hate my face. [/QUOTE]

It could be worse, you could have my face. You'd really hate it then. Thank Dawkins for small mercies.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4614195, member: 21629"]I hate my face. [/QUOTE]
I would rather have yours.


----------



## StuAff (27 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4614195, member: 21629"]I hate my face. [/QUOTE]
Well I rather like it...along with the rest of you


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4614195, member: 21629"]I hate my face. [/QUOTE]
I'd be more worried about the company you keep


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 155498
> 
> 
> It really was a stunning day.


It's the hat!!!!!


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Dec 2016)

StuAff said:


> Well I rather like it...along with the rest of you


Get 

A

Room.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Dec 2016)

So what's going on has Cupid been on time n 'arf whilst I've been awol? Are Stuaff and OMG 'at it' or am I misreading things.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> So what's going on has Cupid been on time n 'arf whilst I've been awol? Are Stuaff and OMG 'at it' or am I misreading things.


Everybody is at it, just me and you left.
Fancy some?


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Everybody is at it, just me and you left.
> Fancy some?



Get ya coat you've pulled. I'm first with the straw though.


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Dec 2016)

If @Marmion hasn't got a hat for this, he's not the man I thought he was.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Dec 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> If @Marmion hasn't got a hat for this, he's not the man I thought he was.


I'm already buffing my helmet


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm already buffing my helmet
> View attachment 155505



I'm getting to like you more and more.


----------



## StuAff (27 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> I'm getting to like you more and more.


Get 

A

Room.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> I'm getting to like you more and more.


Wait til you see my sacks


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Dec 2016)

Marmion said:


> Wait til you see my sacks


Oh stop. Ya big teaser, you had me at polishing.


----------



## lutonloony (27 Dec 2016)

Oscar (pictured left) brought dead pigeon in ths morn, which was promptly stolen by Branston. Oscar's solution.......go and get another one, thanks team


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Dec 2016)

Mrs. GA was also a recipient of Thornton's Chocolate, from friends in London. That was the only interesting thing that happened today, that and Carrie Fisher, GRHS, all people could talk about at work today.


----------



## mybike (28 Dec 2016)

User said:


> I'm being naughty and I'm going to have Christmas pud with stem ginger cream...



I've been having mine with lavender ice cream


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2016)

Good morning from a frosty Leeds, Roundhay Park looks very pictureaque today.


----------



## mybike (28 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> It's a FAB event around the five boroughs of New York on closed roads. You get to see bits of the Manhattan, The Bronx, Queens, Brooklyn and Staten Island a tourist would never usually see, all on closed roads. It's brilliant, well organised safe, it's America's biggest cycling event. But it's only 40 miles and flatter than a witches tit, the only lumps are up the ramps of the bridges. Around the route all sorts of musicians, djs, dancers, etc entertain and there's sooo much food at the feed stations you could sustain a large army.
> 
> It's great fun, but the Cape Argus was better.



I could probably manage that, I've done 20 miles along the canal.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

It's cold, we have the fire on and NettieTheDog is asleep and snoring in front of it.


----------



## summerdays (28 Dec 2016)

I'm about to get up but I'm feeling lazy! I need to get out and do some exercise today I think, I've been to busy the past few days.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2016)

Good morning all. I'm sat in front of the fire with my tablet on cc wondering how much longer I've got before the battery dies. My Good Lady is still coughing but is a lot better than She's been for the last couple of days.


----------



## mybike (28 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Brrrrrrr.... it's chilly out there. Mr R is out scraping his car before heading off to work. I have the rest of the week off and am cuddled up in bed with Jack and coffee.



It were cold last night, definitely needed my down jacket. Now 25.3F


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Was it dense fog as well then?
> 
> 
> Rude. Roundhay Park is very nice, I spent countless hours playing there as a small kid and it holds lots of happy memories.
> ...


----------



## hopless500 (28 Dec 2016)

User said:


> He's just taking the pith....


Beat me to it


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Dec 2016)

The wind has stopped at last.


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> The wind has stopped at last.


The sprouts and pork pie have worn off then.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Brrrrrrr.... it's chilly out there. Mr R is out scraping his car before heading off to work. I have the rest of the week off and am cuddled up in bed with Jack and coffee.


Foggy and frosty here. Mr Hop has fired up the engine and is about to untie us. I'm in bed with tea and CC. I have the best of the deal


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Dec 2016)

Sounds like the north/south weather has changed around again then. We have it back to mild again up here. Around 7 degrees today. Lovely.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Dec 2016)

Just realised that this picture with our 3 shadows is like 'The 3 Bromptonistas of the Apocalypse'...


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Foggy and frosty here. Mr Hop has fired up the engine and is about to untie us. I'm in bed with tea and CC. I have the best of the deal


Im glad to know you're on a boat as I read that.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Morning from a dense, foggy Oxford.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the sentence need that comma?


I think I see what you did there.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

A bat breakfast today


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2016)

Morning, there is a hard frost here. The sky above is quite clear with a few small clouds but there is a bank of misty cloud in the distance.

I woke up this morning feeling as though I had been kicked all over. Not a nice feeling.


----------



## lutonloony (28 Dec 2016)

Sunny here, doesn't feel too cold, off with Mrs LL to exchange pressies, sure there were other tasks mentioned, but all I heard was" lunch Chinese buffet ". May have been playing number 2 step son at squash. Snuck in there


----------



## potsy (28 Dec 2016)

Minus 1C on my drive to work this morning, thank heavens for heated seats


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2016)

Beautiful and sunny day in Canterbury. 

Very hard frost at home which is really quite something considering we rarely have frost. Must have been very cold last night and explains why I had two Mogs on the bed with me all night.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Minus 1C on my drive to work this morning, thank heavens for heated seats


That's a lovely shot of you and Snipe.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Foggy and frosty here. Mr Hop has fired up the engine and is about to untie us. I'm in bed with tea and CC. I have the best of the deal


----------



## marknotgeorge (28 Dec 2016)

At the girls' house today. Ex-wife and her new husband off on a traditional walk round the village. Rather her than me. -5 on the car thermometer.


----------



## marknotgeorge (28 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4614195, member: 21629"]I hate my face. [/QUOTE]
Tell you what, I'll trade your face for my luck with women.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

Gawd! it's taters out there today, just back from a 4 mile run.

@classic33 did my first ever sub 8 minute mile today, 7:54.1


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Gawd! it's taters out there today, just back from a 4 mile run.
> 
> @classic33 did my first ever sub 8 minute mile today, 7:54.1


What was your time for the four miles?


----------



## Katherine (28 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, there is a hard frost here. The sky above is quite clear with a few small clouds but there is a bank of misty cloud in the distance.
> 
> I woke up this morning feeling as though I had been kicked all over. Not a nice feeling.


Hope you feel better now you are up and about?


----------



## Katherine (28 Dec 2016)

Beautiful white frosty morning. 

Couldn't get an appointment at the Dr until tomorrow. I shouldn't be surprised considering that they've been closed for 4 days.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Hope you feel better now you are up and about?


Thanks , it is easing off. My wife wants to dig the garden but as there is a hard frost and we don't have any dynamite I think it may wait a while. I am contemplating swapping the front to back wheels on my car. It takes a lot of thinking and planning.


----------



## Katherine (28 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks , it is easing off. My wife wants to dig the garden but as there is a hard frost and we don't have any dynamite I think it may wait a while. I am contemplating swapping the front to back wheels on my car. It takes a lot of thinking and planning.


Very sensible!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks , it is easing off. My wife wants to dig the garden but as there is a hard frost and we don't have any dynamite I think it may wait a while. I am contemplating swapping the front to back wheels on my car. It takes a lot of thinking and planning.


You could try driving backwards as a temporary fix.


----------



## Oxo (28 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> I am contemplating swapping the front to back wheels on my car. It takes a lot of thinking and planning.


What's to think about, just do everything back-to-front, same as I do.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> It's a FAB event around the five boroughs of New York on closed roads. You get to see bits of the Manhattan, The Bronx, Queens, Brooklyn and Staten Island a tourist would never usually see, all on closed roads. It's brilliant, well organised safe, it's America's biggest cycling event. But it's only 40 miles and flatter than a witches tit, the only lumps are up the ramps of the bridges. Around the route all sorts of musicians, djs, dancers, etc entertain and there's sooo much food at the feed stations you could sustain a large army.
> 
> It's great fun, but the Cape Argus was better.


Just Hotel Foyer's to bother about!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You could try driving backwards as a temporary fix.


Yes, the advantage being that it doesn't put any miles on the clock. The only problems I can see are that I wouldn't get many miles to the gallon and I might get a stiff neck. 
I went out to check the depth of tread, but as I was putting on my shoes I found a Champagne cork in one. The kitten loves playing with things and dropping them in our shoes. I measured the tread depth and it is 4 mm so they can wait a while.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> What was your time for the four miles?



36:27 ave pace 9:06 that fast mile was mile 4.


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Morning from a dense, foggy Oxford.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the sentence need that comma?



I shall Endeavour to find out for you.

A new series starts in January.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2016)

We are looking up car insurance and are now playing plenty questions!


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> We are looking up car insurance and are now playing plenty questions!



Animal, vegetable or mineral?


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

postman said:


> One pressie was a £25 gift voucher for WH Smiths.I think i am going to buy a very nice Fountain Pen.




This is a good idea. I got given an Amazon voucher, I too will buy a fountain pen.

Slightly OT, but I have never really seen the point of the gift voucher. Here's a £20 voucher, you can spend it in and WH Smith in the country as opposed to here's £25 cash...you can spend it ANYWHERE. 

Any way show us your pen when you get it.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Just Hotel Foyer's to bother about!



I've said this before, you have a very scary memory.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2016)

My coffee and toast in the Hatton cafe is going to work out expensive, I picked up a parking ticket.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2016)

The mains unit on our signal booster got knocked over Xmas, looks like I'm in the market for a new one.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2016)

Oh dear Dave. The new year is off to an expensive start for you.


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2016)

Thanks for that @CarlP. 

Miss GM bought me a JigSaw puzzle for christmas, first time I've had a JigSaw since I was about 10. Started doing this morning, never realised how time consuming they are, 1500 pieces should have it finished by this time next year me thinks. Any other JigSaw'ers here? tips welcome.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> Thanks for that @CarlP.
> 
> Miss GM bought me a JigSaw puzzle for christmas, first time I've had a JigSaw since I was about 10. Started doing this morning, never realised how time consuming they are, 1500 pieces should have it finished by this time next year me thinks. Any other JigSaw'ers here? tips welcome.


No, but I've been ignoring one in the break room at work for the last several years.


----------



## summerdays (28 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> Thanks for that @CarlP.
> 
> Miss GM bought me a JigSaw puzzle for christmas, first time I've had a JigSaw since I was about 10. Started doing this morning, never realised how time consuming they are, 1500 pieces should have it finished by this time next year me thinks. Any other JigSaw'ers here? tips welcome.


I don't do them very often but usually think I mustn't leave it so long after I complete one! 

Tips.... DONT LOOSE ANY PEICES!
Corners, then edges, then look for certain colours and group work on those. Textured dark places leave till last.


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2016)

I do not do jigsaws on a table, as I need my dining room table for crafty activities such as knitting and sewing. I would also run the risk of Bob the cat deciding that I needed assistance. He has yet to grasp that his idea of "helping" such as pushing all the pieces onto the floor, is not helpful by and large. Also I cannot do jigsaws in artificial light. I do like Jigmaps.

I enjoy jigsaws on line at thejigsawpuzzles.com. You can enlarge the picture, and choose the style and the number of pieces.

Which reminds me, @The Velvet Curtain, what was the name of that puzzle you like called Builder something or other?

Edit: I have just remembered that I bought some daylight lamps some months ago, and I was given from Freecycle (in its early days) one of those large folders for jigsaws, so you can close the folder part of the way completing the puzzle.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Dec 2016)

0C here as well, I'm going to the eye doctor for a visual field examination, because that's just the sort of rock n' roll lifestyle I lead.


----------



## lutonloony (28 Dec 2016)

I am officially too old to play squash, so my body is telling me, however I managed to pull through and spent far too long at the Chinese buffet. Suspect my fluid levels are very low. Can't find anything other than beer, will have to give it a go


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2016)

Have you tried Badminton? I tried squash but found it too claustrophic.


----------



## lutonloony (28 Dec 2016)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks , it is easing off. My wife wants to dig the garden but as there is a hard frost and we don't have any dynamite I think it may wait a while. I am contemplating swapping the front to back wheels on my car. It takes a lot of thinking and planning.


I always find it easier to find back street tyre Jonny, and give him a fiver to swap wheels around


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2016)

@User14044 tried squash but he did not dilute it enough.

Oooops sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## lutonloony (28 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Have you tried Badminton? I tried squash but found it too claustrophic.


Can't get to grips with badminton at all, for some strange reason, also I got fed up with people saying " you missed the shuttle. Cock"


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2016)

lutonloony said:


> I always find it easier to find back st tyre Jonny, and give him a giver to swap wheels around



Can anyone else remember the days of Crossply and Radial tyres and how you could mix them front and back, but one sort always had to be on the front. Then there was retreads. 

If @potsy asks me if I had a car with a starting handle and running boards, I will be very upset.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Have you tried Badminton? I tried squash but found it too claustrophic.



I find squash to be a fantistic 'loosener' it's an explosive sport and some of my best rounds of golf have been played after a game of squash.

Badmington is more of a workout than most people realise, it's most certainly not a 'girls game' if you play it right.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh dear Dave. The new year is off to an expensive start for you.



Yes, a new Ariel amp is now on order, I'm going to be up in the loft when it arrives, the amp is in the loft and the power supply is behind the TV.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Can anyone else remember the days of Crossply and Radial tyres and how you could mix them front and back, but one sort always had to be on the front. Then there was retreads.
> 
> If @potsy asks me if I had a car with a starting handle and running boards, I will be very upset.


Ha! His Dacia is only about one generation removed from all that!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySlxkrFOh2I


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m_Z85W5low


----------



## postman (28 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> This is a good idea. I got given an Amazon voucher, I too will buy a fountain pen.
> 
> Slightly OT, but I have never really seen the point of the gift voucher. Here's a £20 voucher, you can spend it in and WH Smith in the country as opposed to here's £25 cash...you can spend it ANYWHERE.
> 
> Any way show us your pen when you get it.




Had a visit to WH Smiths in Leeds today.Mistake loads of empty spaces where pens should have been.The poor souls have not had chance to restock shelves.I will go in again later in January.Loads of pens online,but i want to feel it and try it.Seen two £15-99 and £27 i like the £27 one.





*Coles Auriol Black Embossed Leather Fountain Pen with Chrome Trim, Black Ink,and this one.



*
*Cross Beverly Black Lacquer Fountain Pen,this is the more expensive one.*


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2016)

I agree, @postman, you would need to try it out before buying a good pen. The balance in your hand is so important, and how smoothly it writes. 

Simply going on looks, I prefer the second one. But then I have an aversion to anything with "snakeskin" effect. 
I like snakes and have handled some, but avoid that pattern. I also avoid Paisley patterns.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

postman said:


> Had a visit to WH Smiths in Leeds today.Mistake loads of empty spaces where pens should have been.The poor souls have not had chance to restock shelves.I will go in again later in January.Loads of pens online,but i want to feel it and try it.Seen two £15-99 and £27 i like the £27 one.
> *Coles Auriol Black Embossed Leather Fountain Pen with Chrome Trim, Black Ink,and this one.*
> 
> *Cross Beverly Black Lacquer Fountain Pen,this is the more expensive one.*



Both look nice, I prefer the looks of the Cross but I'm sure they'll both do the job.

I bought a *Parker Jotter* fountain pen because I like Parker pens and I have the ball point to go with it, and my voucher was not as generous as yours, I also got some ink cartridges. 

It's been years since I've had a fountain pen.


----------



## Oxo (28 Dec 2016)

I used a fountain pen for years at work, which most people found rather odd. By implication that made me odd, but who cares, a little bit of odd never did any harm.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

A couple of months ago, maybe three I applied for a part time job with a large retailer. I jumped through all their online hoops and waited to hear from them. I didn't then forgot all about it.

Today I received an email telling me I was unsuccessful (No surprise there I haven't applied for a job for over 30 years) and they wish me all the best for the future. Patronising twunts.

This was my reply…

Good grief! That was months ago, you don't really think someone is going to wait that long to work for your company do you?

And, by the way how rude of you and a typical show of institutional arrogance on your part to keep people waiting so long for any kind of contact from you.

Quite frankly I wouldn't work for you if you got down on your bended knees and begged me.

Please accept my best wishes for your future.

Regards

Carlp.

That'll learn 'em.


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> I do not do jigsaws on a table, as I need my dining room table for crafty activities such as knitting and sewing. I would also run the risk of Bob the cat deciding that I needed assistance. He has yet to grasp that his idea of "helping" such as pushing all the pieces onto the floor, is not helpful by and large. Also I cannot do jigsaws in artificial light. I do like Jigmaps.
> 
> I enjoy jigsaws on line at thejigsawpuzzles.com. You can enlarge the picture, and choose the style and the number of pieces.
> 
> ...


Hi Wol, we are home. Is it a jigsaw you are asking about, or something else, I'm afraid I'm scratching my head to remember.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2016)

just fired up the music system, It may be loud but it will be short lived. Susan Vega soon to be followed by some bass heavey Morcheba.


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2016)

Excellent visit to Leeds, much hospitality, much love and much laughter. The surprise visit to see the Chinese lantern show in Canal Gardens was very good, if a little busy @postman @colly have you been?
We returned with a selection of wines and chocolates -my family know us well and a lovely Korean cookbook which I will dig into later.

What have I missed apart from the theatrical flounce?


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Excellent visit to Leeds, much hospitality, much love and much laughter. The surprise visit to see the Chinese lantern show in Canal Gardens was very good, if a little busy @postman @colly have you been?
> We returned with a selection of wines and chocolates -my family know us well and a lovely Korean cookbook which I will dig into later.
> 
> What have I missed apart from the theatrical flounce?


Who flounced ?


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> I've said this before, you have a very scary memory.


Two years ago, running half the distance done today nearly killed you!


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Who flounced ?


Who cares?


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Two years ago, running half the distance done today nearly killed you!



Indeed it did. What you don't know because I've not been posting is that this year I've done two 10k runs, 4 half marathons and a full marathon ( I ain't doing that again) plus all the training that entails.


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Who flounced ?


I thoight you would know about it being a mod. The flounce thread seems to have been removed.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Dec 2016)

Forgot to take my bank card to work this morning, so failed to stock up on oven chips. Splashed out on some from M&S instead... only to find that I have one half bag plus one unopened bag in the freezer already.

There's only one thing for it... an Aldi / Iceland / M&S oven chip taste test!


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Who flounced ?



not me, not worth it....


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> Forgot to take my bank card to work this morning, so failed to stock up on oven chips. Splashed out on some from M&S instead... only to find i have one half bag plus one unopened bag in the freezer already.
> 
> There's only one thing for it... an Aldi / Iceland / M&S oven chip taste test!



A mash up.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Indeed it did. What you don't know because I've not been posting is that this year I've done two 10k runs, 4 half marathons and a full marathon ( I ain't doing that again) plus all the training that entails.


All since September!


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> All since September!



I did the marathon and one of the halfs since September.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> I did the marathon and one of the halfs since September.


Can I put you down for The Great North Run.

You said No, or words to that effect when a half marathon was mentioned.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I thoight you would know about it being a mod. The flounce thread seems to have been removed.


Oh that one.

I thought it was on here.

I have been asleep this afternoon.My cold, although now well and truly shared is still with me and causing general malaise.


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hi Wol, we are home. Is it a jigsaw you are asking about, or something else, I'm afraid I'm scratching my head to remember.



I think it you was who was pleased to have reached a very high level on a particular computer game. It was something to do with using blocks or squares to "build" things I think. Or I could be wrong and it wasn't you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2016)

@CarlP are you attending this marathon?

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-exurbia-boozer-ride-protoplan-thread.208706/


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2016)

Aha - It was Leedsbusdriver who finished it, and you started it. I had forgotten that you can now search a thread for words.



Leedsbusdriver said:


> I've finished all the levels on Mekorama which makes me sad because it's a great game.





The Velvet Curtain said:


> See what you've gone and done, I've had to download it.



You can stop and I will go and have another look at it.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Can I put you down for The Great North Run.
> 
> You said No, or words to that effect when a half marathon was mentioned.



Nay nay and thrice nay. 

I'm doing the Star Wars challenge in two weeks ( google it) then then the Bournemouth half, then that's it, I'm hanging up my Nikes.


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> @CarlP are you attending this marathon?
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-exurbia-boozer-ride-protoplan-thread.208706/



Is that one still on? if so its a definitely maybe from me!


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> just fired up the music system, It may be loud but it will be short lived. Susan Boyle soon to be followed by some bass heavy Des O'Connor.



FTFY


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2016)

This is for those who like ballet, classical music and bicycles.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> I can't be arsed to read through all that, what's the date?


@Fab Foodie


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> FTFY



it did the trick....

I bow my head to your adjustments...


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2016)

I have just had "Raid the larder soup"


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie


@CarlP 
Saturday 4th Feb. New post going-up soon! Welcome back, sorry about relationship shocks .... these things happen, just don't ask me how ;-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just had "Raid the larder soup"


How does it taste after a little maturation in the freezer?


----------



## hopless500 (28 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> Thanks for that @CarlP.
> 
> Miss GM bought me a JigSaw puzzle for christmas, first time I've had a JigSaw since I was about 10. Started doing this morning, never realised how time consuming they are, 1500 pieces should have it finished by this time next year me thinks. Any other JigSaw'ers here? tips welcome.


I love jigsaws. Tip.... avoid Escher


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I love jigsaws. Tip.... avoid Escher





I just googled images of Escher, and I saw Salty Seadog's avatar


----------



## hopless500 (28 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> I just googled images of Escher, and I saw Salty Seadog's avatar


I have one on the go. Ish.
Grey grey and grey makes it kinda difficult.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> How does it taste after a little maturation in the freezer?


Fabulous


----------



## colly (28 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Excellent visit to Leeds, much hospitality, much love and much laughter. The surprise visit to see the Chinese lantern show in Canal Gardens was very good, if a little busy @postman @colly have you been?
> We returned with a selection of wines and chocolates -my family know us well and a lovely Korean cookbook which I will dig into later.
> 
> What have I missed apart from the theatrical flounce?


I haven't been but the grand-childers have. All enjoyed it. I've driven past a good few times and that's about it. 

Korean cookbook? I didn't know you were a dog lover !


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> I just googled images of Escher, and I saw Salty Seadog's avatar



Rumbled, indeed, It's an apreciation of a mathematical style of art.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Dec 2016)

From first thing this morning. It's taken all day to find a signal. I went out in just a night-t-shirt thing to take this. It was at least -3.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Dec 2016)

And just for @The Velvet Curtain from last night


----------



## hopless500 (28 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Tent peg nipples?


Have you? 
Have you seen a doctor?


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> I love jigsaws. Tip.... avoid Escher



Have you seen the film Labyrinth?


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> I just googled images of Escher, and I saw Salty Seadog's avatar



I am a fan....


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> @CarlP
> Saturday 4th Feb. New post going-up soon! Welcome back, sorry about relationship shocks .... these things happen, just don't ask me how ;-)



Probably not on a Saturday, I'm likely working. And it's February it'll be feckin freezing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Dec 2016)

I had visual fields tested today by my optometrist.
Then I had my car's oil changed while I shopped at Wal-Mart.
They had grape Fanta, I was thrilled.
My socks arrived from Maine, and there was a package from Dublin.
My mailman is going to get worried again, Royal Mail one day, Anpost the next.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Probably not on a Saturday, I'm likely working. And it February it'll be feckin freezing.


Hence why the need for so many pub stops.....


----------



## hopless500 (28 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Have you seen the film Labyrinth?


One of my favourites 
David Bowie was lovely in that. Must have been the tights.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> And just for @The Velvet Curtain from last night
> View attachment 155553


Living the dream...living the dream.....


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hence why the need for so many pub stops.....



Ah yes and I don't drink, well I drink very little.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Tent peg nipples?


Peanut smuggling?


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Tent peg nipples?


Who told you her nickname?


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Ah yes and I don't drink, well I drink very little.


No probs, we have a teetotal Tail-End-Charlie crew.....


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> And just for @The Velvet Curtain from last night
> View attachment 155553


Not jealous at all, nope not at all, really, no.

OK, perhaps a bit.


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> Living the dream...living the dream.....


It's certainly my dream.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> No probs, we have a teetotal Tail-End-Charlie crew.....



Eckshoooally I would like to go but my decision would have to be last minute in case I get a job in.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Have you tried Badminton? I tried squash but found it too claustrophic.



Funny that (no, not your joke ) I used to play snooker, but found the big room agoraphobic, so now I content myself with pocket billiards.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Ah yes, and I drink from a little well.



Like this?


----------



## hopless500 (28 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Who told you her nickname?


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> I just googled images of Escher, and I saw Salty Seadog's avatar



You know you liked what you saw.....


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> You know you liked what you saw.....



My son master GM is an artist, when he doodles he always draw an eye. He says the eye can say a lot of things.


----------



## Oxo (28 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> My son master GM is an artist, when he doodles he always draw an eye. He says the eye can say a lot of things.


Talking eyes, whatever next?


----------



## raleighnut (28 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Have you?
> Have you seen a doctor?


I think he meant 'Chapel Hat Pegs'. 

My personal favourite is "Is it cold or are you smuggling peanuts". 

EDIT -I see @Fab Foodie has heard it too.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> My son master GM is an artist, when he doodles he always draw an eye. He says the eye can say a lot of things.



my personal take on it is that we spend so long looking into a screen but the screen is likely just looking back at us and gathering information.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2016)

I'm eating nougat with nuts and exotic fruit


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm eating nougat with nuts and exotic fruit


What does your personal trainer say about this?


----------



## tyred (28 Dec 2016)

I'm bored!


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I'm bored!


Here are my three solutions:
1. Eat something
2. Drink something
3. Both


----------



## Dayvo (28 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Here are my three solutios:
> 1. Eat something
> 2. Drink something
> 3. Both



Then wait a dozen hours or so and your next activity will occur.


----------



## tyred (28 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Then wait a dozen hours or so and your next activity will occur.



I think I will die from anticipation and excitement


----------



## Dayvo (28 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I think I will die from constipation and excrement


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Then wait a dozen hours or so and your next activity will occur.


You're talking poo


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2016)

I've just got back after driving my son to the station for his train home. It's orrible out there, below freezing with all the side roads covered in frost with thick patches of freezing fog.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> What does your personal trainer say about this?


My chef is absent tonight hence the larder soup.


----------



## tyred (28 Dec 2016)

I think I need to move house. This one is too untidy.


----------



## marknotgeorge (28 Dec 2016)

Just back from the girls' Fecking freezing out there. First time I've ever felt the need for front fog lights. And I've left my laptop (which I never used because I left the charger _here_) at their house!


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2016)

We have just watched 'Pop Quiz'. I won.


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Dec 2016)

I Am Ill.

Not a tickly cough. Not man flu. Proper sick. Uncontrollable shivers, fever, voice of Vader, hacking up lumps all through the night and day.

Nice try Sister, but I'll just have the soup, please.


----------



## postman (28 Dec 2016)

My stomach has said.I am fed up of you eating chocolate all week.So now you suffer.My own fault.I will not learn.


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2016)

postman said:


> My stomach has said.I am fed up of you eating chocolate all week.So now you suffer.My own fault.I will not learn.


Go on, one more after eight.


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2016)

I have been eating too much chocolate: a box of Lindt "Luxury" chocs, box of Thornton's assorted dark choc mints, and two small boxes of Lindt truffles.


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> I have been eating too much chocolate: a box of Lindt "Luxury" chocs, box of Thornton's assorted dark choc mints, and two small boxes of Lindt truffles.


OK, perhaps that is too much.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> My chef is absent tonight hence the larder soup.


At Brasserie Blanc with most of family (eldest daughter absent).
A busman's holiday I know but....it is Christmas.


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> OK, perhaps that is too much.



Yes, it is, but that is over ten days. I opened one box on the Saturday before Christmas. Fortunately they were small boxes, everyone seems to think I like chocolate, they were presents, I did not buy them.


----------



## tyred (28 Dec 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I Am Ill.
> 
> Not a tickly cough. Not man flu. Proper sick. Uncontrollable shivers, fever, voice of Vader, hacking up lumps all through the night and day.
> 
> Nice try Sister, but I'll just have the soup, please.



You need the best medicine


----------



## tyred (28 Dec 2016)

Something tells me I need to restart my diet and lose weight...


----------



## Katherine (28 Dec 2016)

What was the verdict on the oven chips @MontyVeda? 

We finished the turkey today in a curry sauce. We've enjoyed the various leftovers almost as much as the original Christmas day dinner. Apart from the fact that there wasn't any custard for the last bit of Christmas pudding which Mr K didn't like.


----------



## Old jon (28 Dec 2016)

Tin Pot said:


> I Am Ill.
> 
> Not a tickly cough. Not man flu. Proper sick. Uncontrollable shivers, fever, voice of Vader, hacking up lumps all through the night and day.
> 
> Nice try Sister, but I'll just have the soup, please.


Gimme Sister!


----------



## rikki (29 Dec 2016)

Hot cross buns for sale already. Next year will be half over before the end of January.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Dec 2016)

Awake at 4 again.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Go on, one more after eight.





Speicher said:


> I have been eating too much chocolate: a box of Lindt "Luxury" chocs, box of Thornton's assorted dark choc mints, and two small boxes of Lindt truffles.





Speicher said:


> Yes, it is, but that is over ten days. I opened one box on the Saturday before Christmas. Fortunately they were small boxes, everyone seems to think I like chocolate, they were presents, I did not buy them.





postman said:


> My stomach has said.I am fed up of you eating chocolate all week.So now you suffer.My own fault.I will not learn.



Yup, I was given for Christmas Hotel Chocolate beer chocolate x2 Cadbury chocolate fingers x4 tin of ginger biscuits X1, a 'man tin' with lotul biscuits x4 Waitrose luxury chocolate biscuits X1 bag of chocolate raisins x2 and a chocolate orange.

The raisins and chocolate orange have gone and some biscuits, oh and mince pies I've had enough!

There's also a box of Quality Street that I'm going to give away.

I think people are trying to give me diabetes.

Edit I demolished i box of after eight too!


----------



## Oxo (29 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> Something tells me I need to restart my diet and lose weight...


You'll not be the only one around here with a 'legless' tale of woe this Christmas.


----------



## summerdays (29 Dec 2016)

We've just munched our way through a box of celebrations, toffees and shortbread since Christmas Eve! Only a few shortbread and just the snickers bars left!


----------



## HertzvanRental (29 Dec 2016)

My word, we have a hard, hard frost! 

Looks fair for another stunning day.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Dec 2016)

HertzvanRental said:


> My word, we have a hard, hard frost!
> 
> Looks fair for another stunning day.



I might be going out on my bicycle later, for the first time in three months.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2016)

It is a lovely bright start here with a hard white frost and clear blue sky. Not planning on doing much at the moment.


----------



## GM (29 Dec 2016)

Better get up, I can hear my porridge calling me!


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2016)

Day 3 (of 6) and I am ready for it to end already.

Very cold this morning, heated seat increased from level 1 to level 2


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Dec 2016)

My cough and cold is still with me


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> My cough and cold is still with me


Oh that's pants! GWS.


----------



## Salad Dodger (29 Dec 2016)

This morning I put up a paper towel dispenser in one of the clinic rooms at work, to replace a broken one. That has saved calling out a maintenance man to undo 4 screws and do them up again with the new dispenser.

But if I had called out a maintenance man, at least I would have had someone to talk to. As it is, I am here almost alone. Bustling, it isn't......


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> What was the verdict on the oven chips @MontyVeda?
> 
> ...



Aldi of course... less than half the price yet still look and taste like a chip. The Iceland ones are destined for the bin and I'll save the M&S ones for when my posh friends come round. 



*not that i have any friends, or know anyone 'posh'.


----------



## summerdays (29 Dec 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> Aldi of course... less than half the price yet still look and taste like a chip. The Iceland ones are destined for the bin and I'll save the M&S ones for when my posh friends come round.
> 
> 
> 
> *not that i have any friends, or know anyone 'posh'.


We like the Tesco's ones in a brown bag with red writing.... I've tried some others but we usually end back up with those ones in the freezer.


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2016)

We are up. A trip to Sainsburys is planned, but other than that a lazy day is called for.


----------



## marknotgeorge (29 Dec 2016)

I'm contemplating getting out of bed, but it feels cold out there. At some point soon, though, my bladder will win. Later, I have to fetch my laptop. I plan to go on my bike and test my new Teasi.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Dec 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> I'm contemplating getting out of bed, but it feels cold out there. At some point soon, though, my bladder will win. Later, I have to fetch my laptop. I plan to go on my bike and test my new Teasi.


Interesting to know how that compares with a Garmin. 

Not that I have either but still.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Interesting to know how that compares with a Garmin.
> 
> Not that I have either but still.


I found the phone, and Map my Ride or Strava more efficient. Unless I'm mountain biking or something involving trackless wastes, then I use a Magellan GPS.


----------



## summerdays (29 Dec 2016)

I've been for a quick wander anround the block... took my camera but the cold together with the lack of charged battery killed it off very quickly!


----------



## tyred (29 Dec 2016)

I've bought some new scales to check how much weight I put on over Christmas. I hope it's strong enough for the job.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Dinner is sorted. Cottage pie, made with the remains of the roast pork from yesterday rather than beef (and rather a lot of red wine), and topped with mashed cauliflower and broccoli.



man, I could so do with some of that.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Hangover?



no, but by my estimation that's gonna be good food....


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> man, I could so do with some of that.


Get to the back of the queue


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> My cough and cold is still with me



Mine too, 3 weeks since i first got it and it feels like it's coming back again, was thinking it was going


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Mine too, 3 weeks since i first got it and it feels like it's coming back again, was thinking it was going


Be strong, you are nearly at the half way mark.


----------



## marknotgeorge (29 Dec 2016)

The Teasi works fine, but I don't. It's bitterly cold and foggy here, and as I live near the bottom of a brook valley, there's quite steep hills very early on on a ride unless I want to go into or out of the centre of town. I just couldn't get in the groove.

The Teasi works well, I would say, though I have nothing Garmin to compare it to. It uses OpenStreetMaps, but I've read that it will accept another format, so I plan to investigate getting OS maps on it. Entering addresses is simple enough, and it beeps loudly on turns. It also pairs easily with my BTLE speed and cadence sensor. No Strava integration, but I don't care about that. It'll do me.


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Be strong, you are nearly at the half way mark.


Sadly I think you are correct going off a few people I know that have had it 

Get through these next few days and then I have 10 days off to rest and recuperate


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Dec 2016)

I have had a cold since mid-November, still a bit bunged in the nose and a bit of a cough so I feel for all those still struggling


----------



## Dayvo (29 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> I have had a cold since mid-November, still a bit bunged in the nose and a bit of a cough so I feel for all those still struggling



Hot water with small bits of ginger and a slice of lemon. That'll get you up and about before you know it. And keep hydrated (water, that is, not alcohol).


----------



## hopless500 (29 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> I'm bored!


Go and tidy your room.


----------



## HertzvanRental (29 Dec 2016)

I have treated myself to "Blue and Lonesome " by the Rolling Stones.

I think it's good!


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2016)

Beef in oyster sauce flatbread pockets for lunch. Look @potsy they're almost like kebabs.


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Foggy and frosty here. Mr Hop has fired up the engine and is about to untie us. I'm in bed with tea and CC. I have the best of the deal



He gets to steer, you have to open the lock gates.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Dec 2016)

I'm watching Wild Tales from the Village on iplayer.

I can strongly recommend it.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Dec 2016)

mybike said:


> He gets to steer, you have to open the lock gates.


Nope. I steer, he is on lock duty.


----------



## marknotgeorge (29 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Beef in oyster sauce flatbread pockets for lunch. Look @potsy they're almost like kebabs.
> 
> View attachment 155611


They look a bit like something else. I won't say what because there are ladies present.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Dec 2016)

I may have just eaten a packet of minstrels.

The next size up from a small pack.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Dec 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> They look a bit like something else. I won't say what because there are ladies present.



Or not particularly nice men.


----------



## marknotgeorge (29 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Or not particularly nice men.


Yeah. The whole sequence I had in mind isn't so amusing now I think about it.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2016)

I left the bike at home today and drove over to Hatton, I parked behind the cafe this time. When I got back my Good Lady informed me the Iron has packed up, I changed the plug fuse without success, and it's not possible to get in and try to fix it so a new iron is called for. I also appear to have picked up my Good Ladies cold.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I've liked everything but the last sentence. Sorry about the cold



It's annoying, this is my third cold this year, I don't normally get more than one or two, my Good Lady's been down the doctor for a check up this morning and apparently the surgery was full of people with this.


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> The mains unit on our signal booster got knocked over Xmas, looks like I'm in the market for a new one.



These people seem to do a wide variety of psu. http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/digidave_power?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> Thanks for that @CarlP.
> 
> Miss GM bought me a JigSaw puzzle for christmas, first time I've had a JigSaw since I was about 10. Started doing this morning, never realised how time consuming they are, 1500 pieces should have it finished by this time next year me thinks. Any other JigSaw'ers here? tips welcome.



There were a number of them in the jury lounge a St Albans Crown Court, mostly not quite complete.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2016)

mybike said:


> These people seem to do a wide variety of psu. http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/digidave_power?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754



Thank you, I've already brought a new unit, the old splitter/amplifier has been in the loft for years so I'm planning to replace the whole thing.


----------



## GM (29 Dec 2016)

mybike said:


> There were a number of them in the jury lounge a St Albans Crown Court, mostly not quite complete.



That's good if you've got a 12 month sentence.


----------



## Oxo (29 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I left the bike at home today and drove over to Hatton, I parked behind the cafe this time. When I got back my Good Lady informed me the Iron has packed up, I changed the plug fuse without success, and it's not possible to get in and try to fix it so a new iron is called for. I also appear to have picked up my Good Ladies cold.


You should have gone with the accepted wisdom of these things and bought her a new iron for Christmas. I just hope she has a birthday coming soon.


----------



## GM (29 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I left the bike at home today and drove over to Hatton, I parked behind the cafe this time. When I got back my Good Lady informed me the Iron has packed up, I changed the plug fuse without success, and it's not possible to get in and try to fix it so a new iron is called for. I also appear to have picked up my Good Ladies cold.



That reminds me of one of my first postings on CC in 2010.....

Buying an i-phone for myself, an i-pad for my son, an i-pod for my daughter and an i-ron for my wife!


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2016)

For anyone who likes steam railway locomotives, there is a programme on BBC 4 at 9pm about the Flying Scotsman at Severn Valley Railway. 

Please be reassured that there is no danger of seeing me in my Ticket Inspector's Uniform, as I stopped doing that many years ago.


----------



## marknotgeorge (29 Dec 2016)

So, after downloading the Ordnance Survey OpenData maps in vector form, and finding an open-source program (TileMill) that will convert them into the mbtile format my Teasi accepts, importing the various layers of the SK section of the map and instructing TileMill to export to mbtile, I find out it will take about 3 years to convert. I think I'll stick to OpenStreetMaps...


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> I've been for a quick wander anround the block... took my camera but the cold together with the lack of charged battery killed it off very quickly!


Mine did that on a frosty bike ride last month. It had been in my bar bag. I was advised to keep it in my back pocket in future because that's always warm. I was so annoyed beccause we had just stopped to take photos of the beautiful frosty white scenery.


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2016)

for all those with colds. At least we can't share our germs on here!
Doctor has given me doxycycline and warns me that it will be a few days yet before I start to feel better.


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2016)

GM said:


> That's good if you've got a 12 month sentence.



Being on the jury felt like a sentence.



hopless500 said:


> Nope. I steer, he is on lock duty.



Only if you can pry it out of his hands.


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2016)

Went for a walk.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2016)

My cold is extremely good at ambushing me. There I was, ready to go for the first night in ages out to a pub - and a pub with proper beer - and wham, bam, paracetamol.


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> For anyone who likes steam railway locomotives, there is a programme on BBC 4 at 9pm about the Flying Scotsman at Severn Valley Railway.
> 
> Please be reassured that there is no danger of seeing me in my Ticket Inspector's Uniform, as I stopped doing that many years ago.


Go on, snow us a photo of you in your uniform


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Go on, snow us a photo of you in your uniform



I don't think such a thing exists.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Dec 2016)

Just got back from a bike ride to Abingdon and back. Why is hot chocolate in costa not very hot?


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Dec 2016)

This morning I did 1 load of washing, the second is now in the dryer, the wash basket is full, there are only 2 of us


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Dec 2016)

We watched a very interesting documentary about Chernobyl.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Dec 2016)

mybike said:


> Being on the jury felt like a sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you can pry it out of his hands.


Um, nope. He likes running around doing the locks but gets bored steering.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Dec 2016)

Fry up is imminent


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2016)

Lu is cooking tea tonight, I am relaxing.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Dec 2016)

I'm not cooking tonight


----------



## hopless500 (29 Dec 2016)

In fact I'm being right classy - crocheting and drinking lager out of a can


----------



## hopless500 (29 Dec 2016)




----------



## EltonFrog (29 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 155642


Cor! Save us some I'll be there in a minute.


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 155642


You win.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Cor! Save us some I'll be there in a minute.


Make it in time?


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> In fact I'm being right classy - crocheting and drinking lager out of a can



A right classy bird


----------



## GM (29 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 155642



 not for the San Miguel though


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Go on, snow us a photo of you in your uniform


Talk about flaky requests!


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Dec 2016)

My cough is back with a vengeance


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> with a vengeance


I couldn't find any in Sainsbury's


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Dec 2016)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I couldn't find any in Sainsbury's


I can send it on for free if you wish.


----------



## GM (29 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> My cough is back with a vengeance



You need some Veno's.....


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I can send it on for free if you wish.


Not the cough - just the vengeance please


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2016)

You need to suck a fishermans friend... works every time


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2016)

I think Nurse Fabbers needs to borrow Nurse TVC's outfit and go and attend to @Hill Wimp


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4616769, member: 21629"]@Hill Wimp

Get some proper medication. Tablets. Those childish liquids make your cough only worse. See/call your GP or ask advice of pharmacist.[/QUOTE]
Speaking to a couple of friends and listening to you lot on here seem to indicate this virus lasts 6wks and you just have to suck it up. 

If it becomes a chest infection I will go to the GPS. 

Just slathered on Vicks Vapour rub.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I think Nurse Fabbers needs to borrow Nurse TVC's outfit and go and attend to @Hill Wimp


He is out partying with The Claud. Mind you he seems to have picked up most of my cold too.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (29 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> If it becomes a chest infection I will go to the GPS.


How will the sat nav help?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4616769, member: 21629"]@Hill Wimp

Get some proper medication. Tablets. Those childish liquids make your cough only worse. See/call your GP or ask advice of pharmacist.[/QUOTE]
Some cough mixtures are designed to make you cough (Expectorants) in order to get the gunk out of your lungs.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2016)

For most of the night I've been unable to get warm, under a blanket with the heating turned up, now I'm cooking, I've had to turn the heating of and throw the blanket off. One xmas preset my good lady could have kept to herself.


----------



## postman (29 Dec 2016)

Just slathered on Vicks Vapour rub.


i hope you have informed Vick,you have had your fingers in.
I have started with a silly little cough.The cold went on Christmas Day morning.But now a wheezy chest.Doomed we are all doomed,i tell thee.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Dec 2016)

I blame @The Velvet Curtain.

I'm sure it was him that started this plague.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> My cough is back with a vengeance


Deep Heat, on the soles of the feet before you go to bed.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2016)

*The problem for me is we're due on a coach trip with the other pensioners tomorrrow and if this dos'nt clear I wont be able to go, a lot of people that are going are in their 80's and 90's and I don't want to spread this amongst them*


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Speaking to a couple of friends and listening to you lot on here seem to indicate this virus lasts 6wks and you just have to suck it up.
> 
> *If it becomes a chest infection I will go to the GPS*.
> 
> Just slathered on Vicks Vapour rub.


You're gonna go and see a Global Positioning System!


----------



## lutonloony (29 Dec 2016)

I am in denial( we're not talking rivers in Africa), hoping if I ignore my cold/manflu/ pneumonia/malaria, it will go away, I can go to pub tomorrow and social ride on sat AM. Time will tell


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> I blame @The Velvet Curtain.
> 
> I'm sure it was him that started this plague.


If it is any consolation, I've started dribbling again and we are supposed to be boing to a posh restaurant for lunch tomorrow


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Dec 2016)

I don't have a cold, man flu or any other ailments to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Beef in oyster sauce flatbread pockets for lunch. Look @potsy they're almost like kebabs.
> 
> View attachment 155611


would it be ok to dish some out to to me? i've always enjoyed food


----------



## raleighnut (29 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> If it is any consolation, I've started dribbling again and we are supposed to be *boing* to a posh restaurant for lunch tomorrow


 Have you become Zebedee or are you breaking the space hopper out.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> One of my favourites
> David Bowie was lovely in that. Must have been the tights.


''I will suspend you head first above the bog of eternal stench''!


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> We've just munched our way through a box of celebrations, toffees and shortbread since Christmas Eve! Only a few shortbread and just the snickers bars left!


Handy things, snickers...the mind must be master of the body


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIVDxL2lgN4


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2016)

Oooh ! It looks a bit foggy out there, we are taking a trip up north.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Dec 2016)

I think it snowed a little bit last night.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Dec 2016)

lutonloony said:


> I am in denial( we're not talking rivers in Africa), hoping if I ignore my cold/manflu/ pneumonia/malaria, it will go away, I can go to pub tomorrow and social ride on sat AM. Time will tell


I was in denial for some time. Then it got me. Still coughing 2 weeks on and now having sneezing sessions as well. Ear infection sorted with anti biotics though


----------



## hopless500 (30 Dec 2016)

Just wait. The whole country has it. It will find you


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Dec 2016)

We had a very heavy frost again last night. It looked glorious at 4am.

It's now melting fast by the look of it but there is no sunshine 

My cough is bad again, my nose is still full and I feel yuck


----------



## raleighnut (30 Dec 2016)

The bin men have just been and we hadn't put the bin out (according to Maz last night "they won't come tomorrow")


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Dec 2016)

I think it might be another call for The Batman egg cup.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2016)

It is icy out there the kitten is sliding around like Thumper and Bambi on the ice. 

I tried a bit of multi tasking and almost scattered bird food all over my car and then checked the oil level in the bird feeder.


----------



## summerdays (30 Dec 2016)

It was pea soup about half an hour or more ago, but it's totally clear now!


----------



## summerdays (30 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> It was pea soup about half an hour or more ago, but it's totally clear now!


Update.... mist is just rolling back in again!


----------



## TVC (30 Dec 2016)

Manflu update: False alarm, as you were.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Dec 2016)

Foggy here today.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2016)

No coach trip for us today, I'm still rough and my Good Lady is coughing like a good un, but at least my fevers gone, I was getting dangerously hot during the night.


----------



## marknotgeorge (30 Dec 2016)

It's foggy out there. Thanks to the wonders of Internet Banking, my bills are mostly paid before I get out of bed. Meh.


----------



## Katherine (30 Dec 2016)

Cold, cloudy and frosty here. 

On a positive note, my rate of tissue use has slowed down considerably. The bad news is that Mr K now has a sore throat and blocked nose which is going to be miserable for everyone. 



hopless500 said:


> View attachment 155642



Proper fried bread! Looks delicious. 



Hill Wimp said:


> My cough is back with a vengeance



Oh dear, sorry to hear that. 



Hill Wimp said:


> We had a very heavy frost again last night. It looked glorious at 4am.
> 
> It's now melting fast by the look of it but there is no sunshine
> 
> My cough is bad again, my nose is still full and I feel yuck



Just rest, drink lots of hot drinks, use steam in a jug to help you breath, paracetamol as required. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> My cough is bad again, my nose is still full and I feel yuck


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2016)

raleighnut said:


> The bin men have just been and we hadn't put the bin out (according to Maz last night "they won't come tomorrow")


They won't, nor will tomorrow. They came today.


----------



## TVC (30 Dec 2016)

About time to get changed and head off for lunch at a fine dining restaurant. We may return later, slightly squiffy on cocktails and over priced red wine. Chin chin.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2016)

Both bins are out, recycling and garbage.
I and Mrs. GA twenty-seven years married, as of today, at 2 p.m.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Both bins are out, recycling and garbage.
> I and Mrs. GA twenty-seven years married, as of today, at 2 p.m.


Congratulations to the both of you


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq8V9UZ6_R0


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Both bins are out, recycling and garbage.
> I and Mrs. GA twenty-seven years married, as of today, at 2 p.m.


Happy anniversary.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Both bins are out, recycling and garbage.
> I and Mrs. GA twenty-seven years married, as of today, at 2 p.m.



Congratulations! I'll raise a glass of fortified grape juice to you later.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Dec 2016)

In the last hour, three days worth of ice has melted off the cars.


----------



## TVC (30 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Both bins are out, recycling and garbage.
> I and Mrs. GA twenty-seven years married, as of today, at 2 p.m.


Congratulations to you both. Anything nice planned to celebrate?


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Congratulations! I'll raise a glass of fortified grape juice to you later.


 Thank You, I love fortified grape juice, but can't participate, nor can Mrs. GA. (I'm older, and have the gout, and Mrs. GA doesn't drink.)


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Thank You, I love fortified grape juice, but can't participate, nor can Mrs. GA. (I'm older, and have the gout, and Mrs. GA doesn't drink.)



One of my favourite expressions from films is, "I'm older and have more insurance".


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Congratulations to you both. Anything nice planned to celebrate?


A nice dinner out as well. Maybe Florida or Bahamas for 30 years, though.(Railways to Florida, then by ship to Bahamas, a very short crossing.)


----------



## Haitch (30 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> I and Mrs. GA twenty-seven years married, as of today, at 2 p.m.



Congratulations. To each other I presume? Many more to come I hope.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Cold, cloudy and frosty here.
> 
> On a positive note, my rate of tissue use has slowed down considerably. The bad news is that Mr K now has a sore throat and blocked nose which is going to be miserable for everyone.



That how I inherited mine, my Good Lady was good enough to share the lurgy she has.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Both bins are out, recycling and garbage.
> I and Mrs. GA twenty-seven years married, as of today, at 2 p.m.



Happy anniversary to both of you, have a great day.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2016)

I've just received a pack of Haribo, with a saddle in the box as well.


----------



## potsy (30 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> About time to get changed and head off for lunch at a fine dining restaurant. We may return later, slightly squiffy on cocktails and over priced red wine. Chin chin.


Sounds very similar to my afternoon.

Ok it will scruffy work clothes, canteen fish & chips and a bottle of sparkling water


----------



## potsy (30 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4617511, member: 21629"]Oi Potsy, back to your usual Bah Humbug avatar ! Current one looks ... eee ... it doesn't fit you.[/QUOTE]
It is to remind me of happier times, and to remember I used to be a cyclist


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Both bins are out, recycling and garbage.
> I and Mrs. GA twenty-seven years married, as of today, at 2 p.m.


Congratulations.

Are you doing anything nice to celebrate ?


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Dec 2016)

After a stunning week, planned a ride today. Icy, foggy, damp and horrible!!

Started a jigsaw instead!


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Dec 2016)

The sun is coming out here now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Are you doing anything nice to celebrate ?


Bringing the bins back in again


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4617506, member: 21629"]Massive lack of imagination. 

Appointment with DWP person - 10.16am (almost 10.30)
Appointment with GP - 10.30am
Interwiev with recruitment agency about a job - 10.30am
Training at work - 10.30am (that was the first option, I booked 2.30 pm)

10.30 am seems to be magic number. [/QUOTE]
Try choosing that time and see what happens!


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4617567, member: 21629"]@classic33 

Nothing happened.  GWP and GP and job interwiev have already done. Training will be on 4th January.[/QUOTE]
It was more the time, 10:30, than anything else. It's the time everyone wants.


----------



## Salad Dodger (30 Dec 2016)

One of my colleagues went out to get a sandwich at lunch time, but came back with chips instead. Then poured about half a gallon of vinegar on them. Now it smells like Harry Ramsdens in here.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Dec 2016)

I've been outside cleaning my bike.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Both bins are out, recycling and garbage.
> I and Mrs. GA twenty-seven years married, as of today, at 2 p.m.


Congratulations and happy twenty-eighth year.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> It is to remind me of happier times, and to remember I used to be a cyclist



The daffodils suit you, though!


----------



## TVC (30 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> Sounds very similar to my afternoon.
> 
> Ok it will scruffy work clothes, canteen fish & chips and a bottle of sparkling water


A glass of prosecco in the bar whilst we chose our food
Duck, ham and mango terrine with pickled baby vegetables, followed by,
Sea Bass with prawns and ribbon root vegetables in a shellfish foam, supported by a crisp Italian Pinot.
Finally a tonka bean brulee with raspberry sorbet and an almond tuile.
Coffee to finish.

Just like your canteen lunch


----------



## TVC (30 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4617511, member: 21629"]Oi Potsy, back to your usual Bah Humbug avatar ! Current one looks ... eee ... it doesn't fit you.[/QUOTE]
However his avatar does include the star of the forum, Snipe!


----------



## TVC (30 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4617663, member: 21629"]I thought Henry the cat is the star of the forum. [/QUOTE]
Feline star, Snipe is the canine star as Hills, Hoppy, Potsy and others will confirm.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Feline star, Snipe is the canine star as Hills, Hoppy, Potsy and others will confirm.


Yep Snipe is our canine superstar.

She is gorgeous


----------



## potsy (30 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4617663, member: 21629"]I thought Henry the cat is the star of the forum. [/QUOTE]
I thought Bob was the feline star?


----------



## marknotgeorge (30 Dec 2016)

Remembered the blood test form the doctor gave me to make sure that the dry mouth/ thirsty feeling I tend to get is a med side effect and not something more serious. Christmas means I was straight in and out - didn't even have to pay in the car park! Then to Halfords to spend my £20 voucher. Found a Lezyne Tech Drive mini pump for £19.99 - a fiver off. That'll do. It's a pity you can't get them to put the odd penny in the charity box.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> It is to remind me of happier times, and to remember I used to be a cyclist


Is the pic from ColinJ's Back From The Dead ride?


Hill Wimp said:


> Yep Snipe is our canine superstar.
> 
> She is gorgeous


And she loves Potsy :


----------



## marknotgeorge (30 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> I thought Bob was the feline star?


Bob drew Henry's Cat.


----------



## Katherine (30 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Both bins are out, recycling and garbage.
> I and Mrs. GA twenty-seven years married, as of today, at 2 p.m.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2016)

potsy said:


> I thought Bob was the feline star?



Bob does not sit still long enough for me to take a photo of him.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Dec 2016)

Whoever recently recommended Titanic Plum Porter.... thank you


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Dec 2016)

Well i got a bit pi55ed on a very nice ale and the tea total wife is grumpy...


----------



## slowmotion (30 Dec 2016)

In an extraordinarily act of defiance, I started the _jihad_ against squirtable foods by buying a glass jar of Colman's mustard.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> Bob does not sit still long enough for me to take a photo of him.



Bobbing around a bit too much, eh!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Bobbing around a bit too much, eh!


I can see why he wasn't called Dick.


----------



## Spinney (30 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> @Spinney I really like your new avatar. It's my favourite bird.


Ta!

I have to admit to choosing that particular pic because of what it is eating...


----------



## Dayvo (30 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> @Spinney I really like your new avatar. *It's my favourite bird*.



It might be Dave 7's, too! 









Coincidence?


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Dec 2016)

Popped back to the pub for a lg Vl with ice,...nice..i am on dodgy ground


----------



## Haitch (30 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> @Spinney I really like your new avatar. It's my favourite bird.



Must confess I thought the previous avatar (sat on a ridge top, staring into the beauty) one of my drivers for logging on to CycleChat (in a nonstalkerish way obvs).


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Dec 2016)

This made me larf, prob fake but funny.


----------



## marknotgeorge (30 Dec 2016)

<--- That there is Blackberry. He's the one with all the ideas.


----------



## GM (30 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> I and Mrs. GA twenty-seven years married, as of today, at 2 p.m.




Congratulations to you both, hope you've had a great day!  To celebrate, me and Mrs GM went to one of Raymond Blanc's restaurants for nice meal and raised a glass for you.


----------



## postman (30 Dec 2016)

The Fountain Pen has been ordered.It will be delivered to a shop of my choice.So i can look at it and try it out.A full refund is promised if i don't like it.Considering i have spent days going over different ones,i still went for the Cross Beverley at £27.I am sure i will like it.


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Bobbing around a bit too much, eh!



When he was eight months he did not seem to stop bobbing about everywhere. That was the name the Cats' Protection League called him. It suited him so much that I decided to keep that name.

My other cat is called Tasha after Tasha Yar in Star Trek.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Are you doing anything nice to celebrate ?


Going to a nice restaurant for lunch, as dinner is booked solid (and some places get a little too boisterous on New Years Eve.)


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2016)

The fish and chips place near my work had an ambulance call today, police as well.(didn't keep me from picking up dinner there after work, though...)


----------



## Katherine (31 Dec 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> <--- That there is Blackberry. He's the one with all the ideas.


Did you hear the radio dramatisation of Watership Down recently. It took me back to the summer that my mum read us the book, a chapter a night.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> The fish and chips place near my work had an ambulance call today, police as well.(didn't keep me from picking up dinner there after work, though...)


Food poisoning!


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2016)

My mobile telephone is working in reverse. 
When I left work 35 minutes ago, it was 70% charged. Now I'm home, it's on 100%!!

Spooky


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> It might be Dave 7's, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We used to have a vinyl settee and chair in that colour in the 70's!


----------



## raleighnut (31 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> Both bins are out, recycling and garbage.
> I and Mrs. GA twenty-seven years married, as of today, at 2 p.m.


Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Dec 2016)

Morning all 

Kettle is on help yourselves to a few brew


----------



## summerdays (31 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> Morning all
> 
> Kettle is on help yourselves to a few brew


You were too slow.... mine appeared at my bedside a few moments ago, and it's very welcome, but thank you for the offer!

I've got to get my entertaining head on. We normally all go to one friends house who always host New Year's Eve, but they couldn't do it, so I'd said come to mine instead and I'll provide a meal


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Dec 2016)

I've had a cup of tea, Timmy the cat is on my lap, Jessiethepup is on the back of the sofa and NettieTheDog is in front of the fire but not very well. I think a visit to the V.E.T. is happening today. Ssshh don't say anything.


----------



## Oxo (31 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> ?......I think a visit to the V.E.T. is happening today. Ssshh don't say anything.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2016)

I've started the day with a glass of orange juice, we both are still coughing and sniffing and as rough as hell.


----------



## summerdays (31 Dec 2016)

I haven't mentioned our main Christmas present as yet... they started arriving on Christmas Day just as we finished lunch and they are now nearly a week old but they don't stand still for composed photos:


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> I've had a cup of tea, Timmy the cat is on my lap, Jessiethepup is on the back of the sofa and NettieTheDog is in front of the fire but not very well. I think a visit to the V.E.T. is happening today. Ssshh don't say anything.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Dec 2016)

We are on holiday, a break from w**k, rest and recharge the batteries so why are we both awake at silly o'clock in the mornings, I want a lie-in


----------



## TVC (31 Dec 2016)

So my birthday year draws to an end, just one more meal out and a party to go. I've kept a box of memories with ticket stubs and paperwork as well as marking off everything we have done on a calendar, so here are the totals:

Comedians seen: 62
Bands seen: 17
Plays seen: 1
Cinema visits: 4
Meals out: 20

Trips abroad: 3
Airports visited: 8

Time spent under water: 3h25m

Wild Orang Utans spotted: 2

Times in Rocky's company: 2
Picnics with CCers: 1
Times I got annoyed at Vernon for dying before I met him: Several

I have also done a weather forecast at the BBC, attended a lecture at the Royal Institution, been to three families parties, drank Adnams in Southwold and bought a car that makes me happy when I drive it.

Highlights of my year in three pictures:













That will do


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2016)

Lullabelle said:


> We are on holiday, a break from w**k, rest and recharge the batteries so why are we both awake at silly o'clock in the mornings, I want a lie-in



I'm retired now but still find myself awake at silly o'clock in the morning so you're not alone..


----------



## Katherine (31 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I've started the day with a glass of orange juice, we both are still coughing and sniffing and as rough as hell.


Hope you feel better soon! 



summerdays said:


> I haven't mentioned our main Christmas present as yet... they started arriving on Christmas Day just as we finished lunch and they are now nearly a week old but they don't stand still for composed photos:
> View attachment 155743


Adorable! Are they going to be providing you with eggs one day soon?


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Dec 2016)

Hurrah! Let the celebrations begin. NettieTheDog is back from the V.E.T and had just got a tummy ache and is going to be okay, and my new fountain pen has just arrived. Peace and good will to most of you.


----------



## TVC (31 Dec 2016)

User said:


> Must do better in 2017...


Next year's holiday will be to Iceland, so this is on the list:


----------



## Katherine (31 Dec 2016)

Comedians seen: 62
Bands seen: 17
Plays seen: 1
Cinema visits: 4
Meals out: 20

Trips abroad: 3
Airports visited: 8

Time spent under water: 3h25m

Wild Orang Utans spotted: 2

Times in Rocky's company: 2
Picnics with CCers: 1
Times I got annoyed at Vernon for dying before I met him: Several

I have also done a weather forecast at the BBC, attended a lecture at the Royal Institution, been to three families parties, drank Adnams in Southwold and bought a car that makes me happy when I drive it.

Highlights of my year in three pictures:

View attachment 155752
View attachment 155753
View attachment 155754



That will do [/QUOTE]
An amazing year. Reading your post, I smiled but I also needed a tissue to wipe my eyes.!


----------



## TVC (31 Dec 2016)

It has been a fantastic year, I am very lucky to have the health, income and most importantly friends to allow it to happen. Next year is back to normal, there will still be the Leicester Comedy Festival, there will still be bands to see and there will still be CCers to break bread with, but there will be more thinking of others too.


----------



## TVC (31 Dec 2016)

In nonour of @potsy, our last meal out of the year is going to be a kebab. Just off for a walk down Narborough Road to the best Mangal in town.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2016)

Gravity Aided said:


> The fish and chips place near my work had an ambulance call today, police as well.


The fish got battered?*


*I'll be expecting a knighthood next year for that one...


----------



## Spinney (31 Dec 2016)

Alan H said:


> Must confess I thought the previous avatar (sat on a ridge top, staring into the beauty) one of my drivers for logging on to CycleChat (in a nonstalkerish way obvs).


I'll probably go back to that one once my petty sense of humour wears itself out!


----------



## summerdays (31 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So my birthday year draws to an end, just one more meal out and a party to go. I've kept a box of memories with ticket stubs and paperwork as well as marking off everything we have done on a calendar, so here are the totals:
> 
> Comedians seen: 62
> Bands seen: 17
> ...


That's a fantastic year.... lots of memories to look back on and treasure! I've got nothing really planned for my year... I'm not good at plans, I'm always a last minute, I meant to do it sort of person. I'm hoping for a couple of little holidays this year but other than that nothing major planned!


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Dec 2016)

I have just written two thank you notes with my new fountain pen.


----------



## summerdays (31 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Adorable! Are they going to be providing you with eggs one day soon?


Apparently quite quickly! But incredibly small ones... next time don't let the teenager choose the breed! They have a lovely chatter, but it's a bit like having kids again, checking in on them, is their temperature correct and cleaning up after them!


----------



## rikki (31 Dec 2016)

Happy New Year everyone. Best wishes for 2017.

(I get to say it first)


----------



## summerdays (31 Dec 2016)

Happy New Year to you too


----------



## Dayvo (31 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Next year's holiday will be to Iceland, so this is on the list:
> 
> View attachment 155764



You're going to swim underwater TO Iceland?


----------



## Oxo (31 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> I have just written two thank you notes with my new fountain pen.


What colour ink is in this year? I always use black.


----------



## TVC (31 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> You're going to swim underwater TO Iceland?


I give up.


----------



## TVC (31 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> That's a fantastic year.... lots of memories to look back on and treasure! I've got nothing really planned for my year... I'm not good at plans, I'm always a last minute, I meant to do it sort of person. I'm hoping for a couple of little holidays this year but other than that nothing major planned!


I set out to do something every week, some things were small, like walking somewhere we've not been before, or having lunch in a new pub. Big or small it doesn't matter as long as you make an effort to collect good memories


----------



## summerdays (31 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I set out to do something every week, some things were small, like walking somewhere we've not been before, or having lunch in a new pub. Big or small it doesn't matter as long as you make an effort to collect good memories


I will try my best to follow your excellent example


----------



## marknotgeorge (31 Dec 2016)

Went to the shops to buy screenwash and lemonade on the way to pick up the girls, and twinged my back! 

Placeholder for lots of Anglo-Saxon, interspersed with "ow"...


----------



## StuAff (31 Dec 2016)

There's an @User21629 on my sofa


----------



## TVC (31 Dec 2016)

StuAff said:


> There's an @User21629 on my sofa


Have you tried Vanish?


----------



## StuAff (31 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Have you tried Vanish?


Not likely


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Dec 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> What colour ink is in this year? I always use black.



Blue cartridge came with the pen but I bought extra in black.


----------



## Speicher (31 Dec 2016)

@StuAff

Have you got mistletoe?












Or have your feet always looked like that?


----------



## hopless500 (31 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Hurrah! Let the celebrations begin. NettieTheDog is back from the V.E.T and had just got a tummy ache and is going to be okay, and my new fountain pen has just arrived. Peace and good will to most of you.


Glad it was nothing serious x


----------



## hopless500 (31 Dec 2016)

summerdays said:


> Apparently quite quickly! But incredibly small ones... next time don't let the teenager choose the breed! They have a lovely chatter, but it's a bit like having kids again, checking in on them, is their temperature correct and cleaning up after them!


What breed are they?


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4617663, member: 21629"]I thought Henry the cat is the star of the forum. [/QUOTE]

A cat a star, cannot be.


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> Went to the shops to buy screenwash and lemonade on the way to pick up the girls, and twinged my back!
> 
> Placeholder for lots of Anglo-Saxon, interspersed with "ow"...



Sorry to hear about the back but when I started reading this I was expecting you to say you'd accidentally drank the screenwash and put the lemonade in the windscreenwasher


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Dec 2016)

Y'all take care and have yourselves a Mundane New Year!


----------



## hopless500 (31 Dec 2016)

We're home. I've had a bath (bliss). We now have the cats back and the fire is lit.
I don't wanna go outtttttt


----------



## hopless500 (31 Dec 2016)

Actually, I shall also get my Happy New Year in now while I can. 
Here's to a peaceful 2017


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2016)

slowmotion said:


> In an extraordinarily act of defiance, I started the _jihad_ against squirtable foods by buying a glass jar of Colman's mustard.



jars, jars,always jars.


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2016)

This will probably be my last time online this year so happy new year to ye all and I'll you all next year.


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2016)

Spider has been ejected, again.


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> jars, jars,always jars.





slowmotion said:


> In an extraordinarily act of defiance, I started the _jihad_ against squirtable foods by buying a glass jar of Colman's mustard.



I prefer tins.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Dec 2016)

Happy New Year to you all


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2016)

Oh look, I've been 2 years in.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2016)

mybike said:


> I prefer tins.



most certainly for the powdered mustard.....jars for the liquid.


----------



## TVC (31 Dec 2016)

Premature Happy New Year to you all.

I may repeat myself later once the booze kicks in.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2016)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Premature Happy New Year to you all.
> 
> I may repeat myself later once the booze kicks in.



I think I'll jump on that ship too.HNY all


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Dec 2016)

StuAff said:


> There's an @User21629 on my sofa


Wa haaay!
Happy New Year to you both x


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Dec 2016)

Mont d'Or with French bread for starters.


----------



## TVC (31 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Mont d'Or with French bread for starters.


Strong start, I approve.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Mont d'Or with French bread for starters.



had to google it, now I want it


----------



## hopless500 (31 Dec 2016)

CarlP said:


> Mont d'Or with French bread for starters.


Yum


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Yum


S'gone. Yummy it was too.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Dec 2016)

I accidently dropped a pea on the carpet, Merlot picked it up, chewed it then spat out the shell.


----------



## marknotgeorge (31 Dec 2016)

tyred said:


> Sorry to hear about the back but when I started reading this I was expecting you to say you'd accidentally drank the screenwash and put the lemonade in the windscreenwasher



I haven't opened either yet, but I was very careful to put the lemonade in the boot tidy and the screenwash in the conservatory to keep cool. That's for the girls, anyway.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2016)

classic33 said:


> Food poisoning!


They did not know, apparently something happened outside and ambulance was called from the parking lot.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Dec 2016)

marknotgeorge said:


> I haven't opened either yet, but I was very careful to put the lemonade in the boot tidy and the screenwash in the conservatory to keep cool. That's for the girls, anyway.


We're taking mulled wine, champagne and meths to the beach later.... one of them is to heat the wine!


----------



## raleighnut (31 Dec 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> We're taking mulled wine, champagne and meths to the beach later.... one of them is to heat the wine!


A likely tale.


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2016)

Our starter this evening was Scottish Loch Muir smoked salmon, smoked salmon mousse bauble and a delicate shellfish terrine, to be followed by slow cooked lamb shoulder with mixed veg.


It was good, we finished off with profiteroles

Thanks M&S


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2016)

I boiled five new potatoes to eat with my salad this evening. Thinking about it, I only really want four..
I'm not sure whether to pig out, or pop it in the refrigerator for tomorrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2016)

A happy New Year to you all, and a prosperous 2017 from here, where's it's only about mid-afternoon. I shall soon take Mrs. GA out for anniversary meal and errands.


----------



## GM (31 Dec 2016)

A very Happy New Year all, and a lurgy free year too!


----------



## TVC (31 Dec 2016)

We are about to go out. For all those partying - have fun. For all those staying in - have a peaceful and enjoyable evening. See you on the other side.


----------



## slowmotion (31 Dec 2016)

Eighteen hours ago, I had never heard of a spudger. I seem to have ordered twelve quids worth of them on Amazon. 2017 is going to be filled with fun!

A very Happy New Year to one and all..........

......and may your spudger get into inaccessible places.


----------



## StuAff (31 Dec 2016)

Sitting on the sofa watching Alien, to be followed by Aliens. Her choice. What a girl


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2016)

Checked the sky, no chance of seeing a comet this evening.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2016)

mybike said:


> Our starter this evening was Scottish Loch Muir smoked salmon, smoked salmon mouse bauble and a delicate shellfish terrine, to be followed by slow cooked lamb shoulder with mixed veg.
> 
> 
> It was good, we finished off with profiteroles
> ...


I just Googled ''mouse bauble'' and this was the first image:


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Dec 2016)

Happy New Year to one and all.

Fabbers has just cooked a lovely surf and turf stir fry. The tea is brewing and then to gather stuff together for a night ride on the Bromptons to the beach where we will sit tucked up in sleeping bags and heating mulled wine on the trangia. Then some champers at the appropriate time

Both of us have hacking coughs so tomorrow may be a day of feeling sorry for ourselves on the sofa cuddling cats.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Happy New Year to one and all.
> 
> Fabbers has just cooked a lovely surf and turf stir fry. The tea is brewing and then to gather stuff together for a night ride on the Bromptons to the beach where we will sit tucked up in sleeping bags and heating mulled wine on the trangia. Then some champers at the appropriate time
> 
> Both of us have hacking coughs so tomorrow may be a day of feeling sorry for ourselves on the sofa cuddling cats.


Bleedin' hippies! Ain't you got no home to go to? Still, as it's New Year's Eve, I'll wish you a Happy New Year. Back to normal tomorrow, mind....


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Dec 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bleedin' hippies! Ain't you got no home to go to? Still, as it's New Year's Eve, I'll wish you a Happy New Year. Back to normal tomorrow, mind....


----------



## marknotgeorge (31 Dec 2016)

Katherine said:


> Did you hear the radio dramatisation of Watership Down recently. It took me back to the summer that my mum read us the book, a chapter a night.


I missed that, but today I've signed up for an Audible trial and got the unabridged audiobook for free! I'm flat on my back, which is reasonably pain free, and I'm going to listen to some.

Happy New Year everyone, even those dashed bad hats who liked my back pain post. Blackguards and scoundrels, the lot of you!


----------



## StuAff (31 Dec 2016)

User said:


> It's a ruse. Her excuse to cuddle up to you pretending to be scared...


Perhaps


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Dec 2016)

StuAff said:


> Sitting on the sofa watching Alien, to be followed by Aliens. Her choice. What a girl



She's a keeper.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2016)

A happy and prosperious new year to one and all.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> A happy and prosperious new year to one and all.


Aw, I was hoping for a preposterous new year!


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2016)

I'm sat here on my sick bed on my own in the darkness with just my phone for company, I'm full of snot have a hacking cough and sore ears, all my tubes are blocked. And that is no way to be on new years eve, not even for an old cynic like me


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I'm sat here on my sick bed on my own in the darkness with just my phone for company, I'm full of snot have a hacking cough and sore ears, all my tubes are blocked. And that is no way to be on new years eve, not even for an old cynic like me


That's miserable, get well soon.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Dec 2016)

Our meal didn't happen. What we wanted was off and the rest didn't appeal. After awkwardness and arsyness from Mr Hop we had another drink with our friends and are now home. Jools it is then


----------



## hopless500 (31 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Happy New Year to one and all.
> 
> Fabbers has just cooked a lovely surf and turf stir fry. The tea is brewing and then to gather stuff together for a night ride on the Bromptons to the beach where we will sit tucked up in sleeping bags and heating mulled wine on the trangia. Then some champers at the appropriate time
> 
> Both of us have hacking coughs so tomorrow may be a day of feeling sorry for ourselves on the sofa cuddling cats.


Sounds fab.
(Not the hacking cough obv)


----------



## hopless500 (31 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I'm sat here on my sick bed on my own in the darkness with just my phone for company, I'm full of snot have a hacking cough and sore ears, all my tubes are blocked. And that is no way to be on new years eve, not even for an old cynic like me



It seems to shift through its various phases quickly so chin up


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I'm sat here on my sick bed on my own in the darkness with just my phone for company, I'm full of snot have a hacking cough and sore ears, all my tubes are blocked. And that is no way to be on new years eve, not even for an old cynic like me


The good news, if you've got the mutation I have, is that your New Year holds half days of virtual remission when you appreciate the feeling of being human again. Once you've coughed up a lakeful of lung lava, that is. That's the basic feature of waking up in the Trump Cold era. Beware, though, the remission won't last. It's just your cold practising ambushes.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Dec 2016)

Slightly early but I'll get my: Happy New Year! in now. I hope 2017 proves to be a vintage year for everyone.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2016)

I am watching Wha's Like Us on BBC Scotland - an excellent programme, well worth catching on iPlayer 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b087c9jn (not sure if that'll be the link, but it is the "watch live" link)


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Dec 2016)




----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2016)

There has been a drip on my kitchen tap for about 35 minutes.. Now it's gone! 
I can only assume that it dripped when I popped upstairs for a widdle....

Karma or what!?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 155849
> View attachment 155850
> View attachment 155851


Remember, the purple bottle is not blueberry gin.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2016)

There's an idiot with a beard on the television, at the moment, doing New Years hilarity.... 
Made only more hilarious in that it's pre-recorded.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Dec 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> There's an idiot with a beard on the television, at the moment, doing New Years hilarity....
> Made only more hilarious in that it's pre-recorded.


Just be thankful you dinnae have "Only An Excuse?" - f*cking dire


----------



## TVC (31 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 155849
> View attachment 155850
> View attachment 155851


Brilliant.

Slightly busier here.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Dec 2016)

Bored. Time to crochet.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Dec 2016)

I can't decide whether or not to open a tin of bacon grill to welcome in the new year.


----------



## Speicher (31 Dec 2016)

I have been out for a walk.








Then decided to come home and do some knitting.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Dec 2016)

hopless500 said:


> Bored. Time to crochet.


Are you not going to the pub?


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Dec 2016)

Got there!


----------



## Speicher (31 Dec 2016)

View attachment 155858
[/QUOTE]

How much have you drunk so far? You both look a bit blurry!


----------



## Speicher (31 Dec 2016)

You have heard of pigs in blankets, but what about piglets in pyjamas?


----------



## hopless500 (31 Dec 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Are you not going to the pub?


Been. Someone had a bit of a strop. Now home.


----------



## TVC (31 Dec 2016)

So some woman came in dancing to YMCA with a two foot garden gnome, a bloke nicked it off her and started dry humping it. #peaktooearly # standard for leicester


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Dec 2016)

Living the New Year dream!


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Dec 2016)

Speicher said:


> View attachment 155858



How much have you drunk so far? You both look a bit blurry! [/QUOTE]
It's shivering....


----------



## TVC (31 Dec 2016)

Gnome time


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jan 2017)




----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm sat here on my sick bed on my own in the darkness with just my phone for company, I'm full of snot have a hacking cough and sore ears, all my tubes are blocked. And that is no way to be on new years eve, not even for an old cynic like me


That's what I was like at Christmas! Miserable. Get well soon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 155849
> View attachment 155850
> View attachment 155851


Trangia 25, always a sure sign of good taste in hiking and cycling gear


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> You have heard of pigs in blankets, but what about piglets in pyjamas?


No.


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2017)

Wishing everyone a very Happy New Year x


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

Home. A proper Happy New Year everyone.

To @Hill Wimp and @Fab Foodie you win, what a way to do it. Lu and I wish you joy and contentment in 2017 and beyond.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2017)

Bon annee


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

Hugs for @dave r 

A new year to forget, so sorry. Next year you will have to make up for it.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2017)

Bloody phone doesn't do acute and grave. Does make the words look a little odd.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2017)

Well maybe I have a good omen for this year. My *proper* song from being at my dad's is Blackberry Way. It's just been done on Jools. Apart from playing it in my Dad's music room in Warwick as a kid, I've not heard it apart from being in my music collection. 
Huge nostalgia overload.
(the *non-proper song* is The Laughing Gnome  )


----------



## fossyant (1 Jan 2017)

Happy New Year all


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jan 2017)

Back from the beach and have tea in hand.

Happy new year to you all. May it be prosperous and joyful.

@dave r hope you feel better soon. As someone said recently this virus just keeps giving.

Anyway full steam ahead for summer now


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2017)

Good morning everybody. Now am I talking to those that haven't been to bed yet, the early to bed early to rise people, or CC's insomniac's?


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2017)

My lurgie seems to have moved on, my eyes are like piss oles in the snow, and are running worse than my nose, my sinuses have largely cleared and my ears have stopped hurting but I've an incessn't cough.


----------



## summerdays (1 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> What breed are they?


They are ... err mind has gone blank.... err ... ahhh... King Quails. They are very sweet... but mad as a hatter, and getting much more difficult to catch in their box as each day passes!


----------



## summerdays (1 Jan 2017)

Happy New Year to everyone, and I hope that we managed to leave the bad bits in 2016, and are going to have a hale and hearty 2017. 

Vernon popped into my head as I typed this, so I raise a glass to those that we are going to miss from 2016!


----------



## mybike (1 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just Googled ''mouse bauble'' and this was the first image:



Ooops, mousse. Ours were covered with gold.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2017)

Merry New Easter one and all.


----------



## mybike (1 Jan 2017)

Well it's 24 hours since yesterday morning, just another day.




CarlP said:


> Merry New Easter one and all.


Yes, Easter Eggs on sale here too.


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

Morning, awake and no hint of malaise after last night, I must have been a good boy.


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Jan 2017)

Well, that's another one I've made!


----------



## Oxo (1 Jan 2017)

It's A Happy New Year from me and a Happy ........... you know the rest


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2017)

I'm feeling a little more cheerful, it's pissing down here and that makes me feel better about missing the first ride of the year.


----------



## Oxo (1 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Rain is on its way here. We may go for a short 6 mile walk later to test out whether the jackets are still waterproof.


Give a local youth 20 pence to stand in the garden to test your jacket. Saves getting wet if they not waterproof and you get the joy of giving if they are.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jan 2017)

Rain.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Rain.


& Gloomy

Happy New Year Matey peep.


----------



## summerdays (1 Jan 2017)

Rain here and we are about to drop one back at Uni... then we will be back to our "normal -for most of the year" household. Much as I enjoy the full household, it is a more peaceful house when there are just 3 of us still both of the flitters have mentioned being back in the next couple of weeks... so we won't have to miss them for long


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> & Gloomy
> 
> Happy New Year Matey peep.


You too Sir!


----------



## pplpilot (1 Jan 2017)

Old woman has a cold. In other more important news, lots of old women ARE cold...


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2017)

pplpilot said:


> Old woman has a cold. In other more important news, lots of old women ARE cold...



My good lady isn't cold, sleeping next to her is like sleeping next to a fire, keeps me warm on cold winter nights


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2017)

The start of a New Year is an admin nightmare! I will have to change my date stamp


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2017)




----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2017)

Just back from a 6 mile run in the rain ☔️.


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Just back from a 6 mile run in the rain ☔️.


----------



## sackville d (1 Jan 2017)

This mundane news just in,

Charlie Brookers 2016 Wipe is on the BBC iplayer. Our man on the ground is reported as saying "It`s good if you like that sort of thing."

More mundane news....,as and when we get it.....possibly.


----------



## mybike (1 Jan 2017)

William Christopher







Died yesterday I see.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2017)

sackville d said:


> This mundane news just in,
> 
> Charlie Brookers 2016 Wipe is on the BBC iplayer. Our man on the ground is reported as saying "It`s good if you like that sort of thing."



Probraby the best thing on TV


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Probraby the best thing on TV


Not seen it yet, if it keeps raining it might be this afternoon's viewing.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not seen it yet, if it keeps raining it might be this afternoon's viewing.



I shall be in the bath.


----------



## StuAff (1 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Probraby the best thing on TV


Apart from the Cunk programme that followed right afterwards....got those to watch at some point.


----------



## marknotgeorge (1 Jan 2017)

Gloomy& horrible here, too. My back seems a bit better, constant low ache instead of sudden, severe pain. I can live with that.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2017)

StuAff said:


> Apart from the Cunk programme that followed right afterwards....got those to watch at some point.


She is awfully good.


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Jan 2017)

Been for a long stroll along the sea front AND bought Mrs v R a breakfast!! This "goodwill to all men" business had got to stop!


----------



## User19783 (1 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Just back from a 6 mile run in the rain ☔️.



Likewise here,
But now back in bed, back to work tonight
.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jan 2017)

Rain here.

Just been in Sainsburys. 

This living with a chef and food scientist lark means I keep having to stock up the larder.


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Rain here.
> 
> Just been in Sainsburys.
> 
> This living with a chef and food scientist lark means I keep having to stock up the larder.


I bet he sprinkles chives on his beans on toast.


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> Wishing everyone a very Happy New Year x


----------



## StuAff (1 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Rain here.
> 
> Just been in Sainsburys.
> 
> This living with a chef and food scientist lark means I keep having to stock up the larder.


As opposed to 'a bloke who eats a lot'? Says bloke who eats a lot.....


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2017)

I was going to join young Mr K, his fiance, their dogs and Miss K, who'd stayed over with them last night, for a walk this morning. It's going to be after lunch now. Well, lunch for me, breakfast for them!


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I bet he sprinkles chives on his beans on toast.


Yeah, and I bet he peels his grapes on his Sole Veronique. Nobber.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2017)

I'm in the process of swiss steak planning.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Rain here.
> 
> Just been in Sainsburys.
> 
> This living with a chef and food scientist lark means I keep having to stock up the larder.


No Turkey Twizzlers or Crispy Pancakes then?


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> No Turkey Twizzlers or Crispy Pancakes then?


It's big macs all the way.


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Yeah, and I bet he peels his grapes on his Sole Veronique. Nobber.


So, he only has one Veronique?


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Jan 2017)

Had my last two mince pies for breakfast... that'll be it 'til November.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jan 2017)

ianrauk said:


> No Turkey Twizzlers or Crispy Pancakes then?


She keeps trying to get her hands on my Nuggets!


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jan 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> So, he only has one Veronique?


Any more would be greedy....


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> She keeps trying to get her hands on my Nuggets!


I say! Ding Dong!


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2017)

Did I tell about the time I saw Kenneth Branagh's Malvolio?


----------



## marknotgeorge (1 Jan 2017)

I think I will drink that screenwash...


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2017)

Mmmm. @User  and thank you. 
Just having a wee glass with some Colston Basset on a digestive. Yum. It's like raisins steeped in honey


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

Hands up anyone who sliced the top of their thumb off on a mandolin this afternoon.


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Gravel is here at the moment, would you like a house call?


I would rather the Prof had a look at it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I would rather the Prof had a look at it.



Bit of super glue and a plaster will sort it out..

Stick the plaster over your thumb and sniff the glue, it will soon stop throbbing.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hands up anyone who sliced the top of their thumb off on a mandolin this afternoon.


Not this afternoon, but have done it. Twice. Very annoying.


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> This is the woman who sliced open her finger while decorating before proceeding to inject herself with lignocaine and sew it up one handed.


With that level of skill and commitment, yes please.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2017)

I've just cycled down to the garage for some milk and the sodding place is closed.grrr.


----------



## Oxo (1 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> She keeps trying to get her hands on my Nuggets!


Chicken?


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hands up anyone who sliced the top of their thumb off on a mandolin this afternoon.


Not I. But I once caught a nail on a Ukulele....


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> Chicken?


Not half!


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just cycled down to the garage for some milk and the sodding place is closed.grrr.


Thats a very long garden you must have there....


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not I. But I once caught a nail on a Ukulele....


That's the worst thing, no banjo practice for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2017)

I did use a mandolin this morning, swiss steak is now prepared for the slow cooker, along with a prodigious amount of onions, bell peppers, tomato, and freshly grated garlic, as well as some tomato juice, Better than Boullion, and Marsala wine to cover. About 7 hours cooking, all that's needed now.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thats a very long garden you must have there....


Oi! Escoffier! You stick to cooking, being funny isn't your forte.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Rain here.
> 
> Just been in Sainsburys.
> 
> This living with a chef and food scientist lark means I keep having to stock up the larder.



I avoid shops on Sundays, so as it is also New Year's day, it would have to be an extremely special chef, if I went to the shops on their account. 

On second thoughts your Chef is rather special, isn't he? Moi? Jealous?  No. 

@Fab Foodie


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2017)

Christmas tree. Gone. 
Cards. Recycled. 
Decorations. In the loft. 
Outside fairy lights. In the shed. 

Sorted.Bosh.Tuesday.


----------



## StuAff (1 Jan 2017)

Very wet down here, walked the lovely @User21629 to the station. Couldn't care less, very happy indeed


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

StuAff said:


> Very wet down here, walked the lovely @User21629 to the station. Couldn't care less, very happy indeed


Notice you didn't give her your wifi password while she was there.

Glad you are both happy.


----------



## StuAff (1 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Notice you didn't give her your wifi password while she was there.
> 
> Glad you are both happy.


I did, actually


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That's the worst thing, no banjo practice for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I avoid shops on Sundays, so as it is also New Year's day, it would have to be an extremely special chef, if I went to the shops on their account.
> 
> On second thoughts your Chef is rather special, isn't he? Moi? Jealous?  No.
> 
> @Fab Foodie



@Hill Wimp say's I'm available for hire to very special friends only x


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Hill Wimp say's I'm available for hire to very special friends only x


Already she's pimping you out, and you're bearly moved in


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

A simple tea tonight.

Scallops with black pudding crumb, pancetta, pea puree and a mustard vinigarette.






For the main, Rack of Lamb, Pommes Anna, Cauliflower roasted and puree, butter braised Carrots, a reappearance by the Pea Puree and a Red Wine & Shallot Sauce.






Dessert was a Strawberry Ripple Cheesecake (forgot the photo). All served with a bottle of Prosecco my niece gave us last week.


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2017)

I'm on Bucks Fizz and chicken curry, not quite as gourmet as El Poncio.

Finally finished work, 10 lovely days off now, hope to never work that much over Christmas/New Year ever again


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I'm on Bucks Fizz and chicken curry, not quite as gourmet as El Poncio.
> 
> Finally finished work, 10 lovely days off now, hope to never work that much over Christmas/New Year ever again


Merry Christmas Potsy, better late than never.


----------



## mybike (1 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Christmas tree. Gone.
> Cards. Recycled.
> Decorations. In the loft.
> Outside fairy lights. In the shed.
> ...



Bit early, not even 10th night.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A simple tea tonight.
> 
> Scallops with black pudding crumb, pancetta, pea puree and a mustard vinigarette.
> 
> ...



See you got some plates for Christmas


----------



## mybike (1 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A simple tea tonight.
> 
> Scallops with black pudding crumb, pancetta, pea puree and a mustard vinigarette.
> 
> ...



Not a chopping board in sight.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Christmas tree. Gone.
> Cards. Recycled.
> Decorations. In the loft.
> Outside fairy lights. In the shed.
> ...



Ours is going to have to wait until this lurgie departs, we normally take it down on the first.


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4621045, member: 21629"]Our Happy New year on sofa.  and we are ... happy ! 

View attachment 155950

[/QUOTE]
Brilliant stuff. This forum seems to be morphing into some kind of dating app.

Very happy for you


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

We've just watched the BBC2 documentary on Southern Thailand.

Wimpering I am, I would fly back out there tomorrow if I could, it's a very special place.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We've just watched the BBC2 documentary on Southern Thailand.
> 
> Wimpering I am, I would fly back out there tomorrow if I could, it's a very special place.


Missed that


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4621045, member: 21629"]Our Happy New year on sofa.  and we are ... happy ! 

View attachment 155950
[/QUOTE]
Fabulous!
Long may it continue....


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Missed that


IPlayer.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> IPlayer.


Yup.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We've just watched the BBC2 documentary on Southern Thailand.
> 
> Wimpering I am, I would fly back out there tomorrow if I could, it's a very special place.



Would love to go back this year but we have agreed to give long haul a rest for this year.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2017)

Someone is in trouble making mode


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Someone is in trouble making mode
> View attachment 155963



I recognise that attitude!

Earlier Merlot was 'having a silly' on the sofa, rolling around, digging her claws into the furniture and dragging herself along, she hit herself in the face with her own tail and looked suprised! She has had it for 6 years...


----------



## Old jon (1 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hands up anyone who sliced the top of their thumb off on a mandolin this afternoon.



I play tunes, admittedly old tunes, on mine.
Much more fun.


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

Old jon said:


> I play tunes, admittedly old tunes, on mine.
> Much more fun.
> View attachment 155971


That's my mistake, I was using mine to thinly slice potatoes


----------



## Old jon (1 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That's my mistake, I was using mine to thinly slice potatoes



Once I've shoved the spuds through the holes, I cannot get them out again.


----------



## TVC (1 Jan 2017)

Old jon said:


> Once I've shoved the spuds through the holes, I cannot get them out again.


Isn't that the way in so many situations.


----------



## Old jon (1 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Isn't that the way in so many situations.



Memory goes, I have no doubt you are correct.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2017)

Sat on the sofa listening to Pink Floyd, eating a slice of my nieces Christmas cake and drinking sherry.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hands up anyone who sliced the top of their thumb off on a mandolin this afternoon.


I thought you had a Banjo.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Sat on the sofa listening to Pink Floyd, eating a slice of my nieces Christmas cake and drinking sherry.


Bit of Dark Side or other?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Sat on the sofa listening to Pink Floyd, eating a slice of my nieces Christmas cake and drinking sherry.




View: https://youtu.be/AyY5YMefyyY


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Bit of Dark Side or other?


Dark side, not played it for ages


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2017)

Tree is still up and lights switched on, that will be it now until December 23rd.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/AyY5YMefyyY



Great tune!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2017)

Rough count from last year shows that approx 2000 cuppas were drunk. They ranged in size from your average size cup, through Pint & 2 Pint pot to this one on the left. Pint pot to the right.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2017)

This is the first post in mundane news since 2:07 .


----------



## Oxo (2 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> This the first post in mundane news since 2:07 .


But it won't be the last.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> But it won't be the last.


Bugger!


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2017)

Today is the first day there have been signs that the lurgie may be loosening it's grip on me. My Good Lady is also looking a little livelier, for the last three days I've been laying on one settee coughing and sneezing and my Good Lady has been laying on the other settee coughing and sneezing. It's been a shite start to the year.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2017)

Didn't sleep last night and can't face my planned challenge ride today. Not a happy bunny.


----------



## summerdays (2 Jan 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Didn't sleep last night and can't face my planned challenge ride today. Not a happy bunny.


Oh dear... I'm still managing to avoid this lurgy but I'm sure I can't evade it forever....


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Oh dear... I'm still managing to avoid this lurgy but I'm sure I can't evade it forever....


No you can't, it's only fair if the rest of us have had it that you get it too


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2017)

Waiting for my Christmas present to arrive, decided to get a slightly larger television now that I've reached a certain age and my eyesight is not what it once was.

Also some bluetooth headphones, I am getting into the 21 Century at last


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2017)

Old jon said:


> Once I've shoved the spuds through the holes, I cannot get them out again.


Paging @Fnaar ....


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2017)

Today we return to reality, Sainsbury's shopping, taking the tree down, making the sandwiches for tomorrow. How long until the Easter holiday?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Oh dear... I'm still managing to avoid this lurgy but I'm sure I can't evade it forever....


I don't think it is lurgy, just an unexpected bout of insomnia. Possibly after-effects related to a quantity of beer and whisky drunk while seeing in the New Year?


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2017)

User said:


> A little over four weeks and we'll be off to Marrakech.


You kept that quiet, do Lu and Mr R know?


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Didn't sleep last night and can't face my planned challenge ride today. Not a happy bunny.


Oh dear, sometimes we get days like this.


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2017)

User said:


> A little over four weeks and we'll be off to Marrakech.


Very nice. We are planning a trip to Bumpkinshire somewhere.


----------



## gavgav (2 Jan 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Didn't sleep last night and can't face my planned challenge ride today. Not a happy bunny.


Sorry to hear that, but I must say the roads are deadly out there. Just driven back from Gloucester and between there and Ledbury I don't think there had been any gritting and the car was sliding around on a number of occasions. 

Seriously dangerous


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2017)

I'm slowly being driven mad by internet that keeps dropping out of service


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> I'm slowly being driven mad by internet that keeps dropping out of service


I have a super fast and relia


----------



## summerdays (2 Jan 2017)

gavgav said:


> Sorry to hear that, but I must say the roads are deadly out there. Just driven back from Gloucester and between there and Ledbury I don't think there had been any gritting and the car was sliding around on a number of occasions.
> 
> Seriously dangerous


It was the right conditions overnight for icy roads today.... rain followed by clear sky! I've been out for a walk and it is slippery underfoot in places, just in from refilling all the bird feeders in the garden!


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @The Velvet Curtain - I see there's a vacancy just come up in Leicester. Will you be applying?


Which one is that? I see nothing.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today we return to reality, Sainsbury's shopping, taking the tree down, making the sandwiches for tomorrow. How long until the Easter holiday?



Stupid drivers are back on the roads, so desperate to get to the sales they knowingly block main roads leading to tailbacks


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2017)

Our living room is resplendent in its nakedness, I've taken the decorations down.


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Cockers has been sacked.


Ah right, nothing on the local news yet. I must admit I've lost track of the Tigers recently.


----------



## marknotgeorge (2 Jan 2017)

Went to Nottingham to look at proper bikes. Found out that parking is still expensive, litter bins in Nottingham have solar panels on top for no apparent reason and the Large size of one of the bikes I'm considering is indeed too large for me - something I'd already suspected. I'm not altogether sure this bit of knowledge was worth £4.30. Still, it got me out in the sunshine...


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2017)

Bit of a skating rink out there. Might fit the ice tyres later. Bobbed out to Decathlon for a new cassette for my lads MTB as the new chain skips. At least he's worn the cassette out through riding.


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2017)

My TV is now connected to the internet, I never even knew you could do that 

It is slightly larger in the flesh than I was expecting


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Our living room is resplendent in its nakedness, I've taken the decorations down.



We have our lounge back as well. Tree is in the loft and cards in the recycling bag for tomorrow.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> My TV is now connected to the internet, I never even knew you could do that



I knew you could do that! 

My tv is fifteen years old, and cost me £1 as it was a raffle prize. The tv before that was given to me when someone bought a new one. Me? penny pinching, who'd have thought it?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We have our lounge back as well. Tree is in the loft and cards in the recycling bag for tomorrow.


Ours will still be up til 12th night.


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I knew you could do that!
> 
> My tv is fifteen years old, and cost me £1 as it was a raffle prize. The tv before that was given to me when someone bought a new one. Me? penny pinching, who'd have thought it?


Teletext is not the same as the internet


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Teletext is not the same as the internet



When I said I knew you could do that, it does not mean that I have teletext. This far west we will not get tinternet until 2018.


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2017)

This morning was the first morning of the holiday that I have broken the habit of waking up at 6.30am. Unfortunately I go back to work tomorrow and the alarm is set for 6.30 again. 


* It's OK Rocky, you don't have to remind us all that you are retired.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Ours will still be up til 12th night.



We go back to work tomorrow and I don't want to come home to the tree still up, feels a bit depressing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today we return to reality, Sainsbury's shopping, taking the tree down, making the sandwiches for tomorrow. How long until the Easter holiday?


Sunday after the Paschal full moon, or 11 April, about 102 days.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2017)

Actually, April 16, or 107 Days, due to a need for Sunday. This puts us on the same day as the Orthodox Easter, which follows a Julian, not Gregorian, calender


----------



## marknotgeorge (2 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> My TV is now connected to the internet, I never even knew you could do that
> 
> It is slightly larger in the flesh than I was expecting


Wait till you start watching programmes. When me dad bought a big-screened telly, the BIG HEADS freaked me out something rotten.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2017)

Or Kalendar


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We go back to work tomorrow and I don't want to come home to the tree still up, feels a bit depressing.


I know what you mean, unfortunately I'm still 'off' work.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Wait till you start watching programmes. When me dad bought a big-screened telly, the BIG HEADS freaked me out something rotten.


That'll teach you not to watch Noel Edmunds.


----------



## marknotgeorge (2 Jan 2017)

Well, that's N=2 ordered. Got me a Hendricks CR660 German trekking bike from the Evans sale. Nexus hub gears, hub dynamo lights, mudguards and a rack. I bought some DMR V8 pedals and black aluminium bottle cages at the same time.


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Well, that's N=2 ordered. Got me a Hendricks CR660 German trekking bike from the Evans sale. Nexus hub gears, hub dynamo lights, mudguards and a rack. I bought some DMR V8 pedals and black aluminium bottle cages at the same time.


I don't understand why so many people round here have a facination with bikes.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4621813, member: 21629"]My grandma's sister will be 90 years old 21st January. 90 !!!! Woman with a wonderful, good heart.

View attachment 155995
[/QUOTE]
What's the alcohol she's knocking back?


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Wait till you start watching programmes. When me dad bought a big-screened telly, the BIG HEADS freaked me out something rotten.


I'm testing it by watching Despicable Me 2


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This morning was the first morning of the holiday that I have broken the habit of waking up at 6.30am. Unfortunately I go back to work tomorrow and the alarm is set for 6.30 again.
> 
> 
> * It's OK Rocky, you don't have to remind us all that you are retired.



No but I'll remind you that I'm retired.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jan 2017)

Back from a ride with Fabbers. Showed him the route for his fixie run. Mind you there are numerous pubs en route so heavens knows how long it will take him.

It took us over 3hrs to do 13.7 miles with 2 pub stops and lunch. It was rude not to as it is the last day of the holidays.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jan 2017)




----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Back from a ride with Fabbers. Showed him the route for his fixie run. Mind you there are numerous pubs en route so heavens knows how long it will take him.
> 
> It took us over 3hrs to do 13.7 miles with 2 pub stops and lunch. It was rude not to as it is the last day of the holidays.


Only 2 pubs, you're slipping (@hopless500 would have dragged you into more)


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Only 2 pubs, you're slipping (@hopless500 would have dragged you into more)


Very true. 

Early year training has begun.

I'm visiting later in the month


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2017)

We have been out for a walk. Most invigorating.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I'm testing it by watching Despicable Me 2



Great film


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2017)

Cassette and new tyres fitted to my lads bike and ice tyres fitted to my steel MTB. They don't half look narrow compared to the 2.4s I've just taken off.

Must make sure batteries are all charged. Quest to get fit again.


----------



## Oxo (2 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> My TV is now connected to the internet, I never even knew you could do that
> 
> It is slightly larger in the flesh than I was expecting


That's the thing about the internet, it's the gift that keeps on growing.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Our living room is resplendent in its nakedness, I've taken the decorations down.


I'm dreading that look because it will show up all the dust! I'll have to factor in the time it takes to clean after I put away the decorations.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We go back to work tomorrow and I don't want to come home to the tree still up, feels a bit depressing.


How can decorations possibly be depressing?!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4621828, member: 21629"]That photo has been taken in July 2016. Realtives meeting. I don't think she drinks alcohol, maybe a little bit.[/QUOTE]
Must be why she looks good!


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I don't understand why so many people round here have a facination with bikes.





fossyant said:


> Cassette and new tyres fitted to my lads bike and ice tyres fitted to my steel MTB. They don't half look narrow compared to the 2.4s I've just taken off.
> 
> Must make sure batteries are all charged. Quest to get fit again.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2017)

I dropped Miss K at the station and came home via the sales!! First time I've had the mental energy to look at anything. Some large storage boxes from staples are the start of my big sort out!! Well, good intentions anyway! Other random purchases include gifts for upcoming birthdays, slippers and a new spike for the whirligig washing line.


----------



## mybike (2 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Waiting for my Christmas present to arrive, decided to get a slightly larger television now that I've reached a certain age and my eyesight is not what it once was.
> 
> Also some bluetooth headphones, I am getting into the 21 Century at last



Sit closer


----------



## mybike (2 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> No but I'll remind you that I'm retired.



You too, there's a lot of us about.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2017)

Can I have two likes please? I need two likes. 

Ta.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Well, that's N=2 ordered. Got me a Hendricks CR660 German trekking bike from the Evans sale. Nexus hub gears, hub dynamo lights, mudguards and a rack. I bought some DMR V8 pedals and black aluminium bottle cages at the same time.



Point of order! That's not mundane news.


----------



## gavgav (2 Jan 2017)

I'm not normally one for sales shopping, but whilst out in Gloucester yesterday I couldn't help but purchase this at half price.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2017)

gavgav said:


> I'm not normally one for sales shopping, but whilst out in Gloucester yesterday I couldn't help but purchase this at half price.
> 
> View attachment 156033



Now _that_ is mundane news.

No offence.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Jan 2017)

User said:


> A little over four weeks and we'll be off to Marrakech.


I'd love to go there. I was looking for a last minute getaway. Let me know how women by themselves get on if you have time to notice while there


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Jan 2017)

Mars is moving fast @User14044


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Neptune is in there somewhere but I think I need a telescope to see it.


Oooo. Maybe I should get my 'scope out


----------



## hopless500 (2 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Mars, the Moon and Venus from our front door
> 
> View attachment 156036


Just been out and had a look


----------



## summerdays (2 Jan 2017)

The moon and Venus from earlier.... not from my front door but on a short bike ride.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2017)

There were a couple of runners out and about this morning, wouldn't risk it myself with it being so icy.


Katherine said:


> How can decorations possibly be depressing?!!



The holiday is over and we go back to work, leaving the tree up just feels to me that it would be like I was trying to drag out the holiday a bit longer.


----------



## summerdays (2 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> That's a great photo


I pulled off the road to admire the view! You can't do that in a car!


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Mars, the Moon and Venus from our front door
> 
> View attachment 156036


Just looked through my scope, Venus is a lovely crescent.


----------



## mybike (2 Jan 2017)

Moon and Venus tonight.






Yeah, well I did a little editing.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Moon and Venus tonight.
> 
> View attachment 156042



How are you getting that photo? I can't seem to find the right setting on my camera.


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2017)

The nice man came and fixed my phone line and broadband.


----------



## mybike (2 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> How are you getting that photo? I can't seem to find the right setting on my camera.



The real one:







1/15th sec with the lens wide open so ~5.6. Lens was set to ~100mm focal length


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2017)

Just tried holding my tablet up to the eyepiece of my scope.


----------



## mybike (2 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Just tried holding my tablet up to the eyepiece of my scope.
> 
> View attachment 156046



I am so tempted to get a decent scope.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Just tried holding my tablet up to the eyepiece of my scope.
> 
> View attachment 156046



Fantastic, I saw the craters on the moon, our scope was a great investment


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> The nice man came and fixed my phone line and broadband.


He turned it off and back on again, didn't he?


----------



## mybike (2 Jan 2017)

2x300mm mirror lens (yes, one of those old Russian ones) at 1/200th.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> ......and their drummer looks like Vernon. Brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2017)

Grr velcro. It's a great invention but sometimes. Spent ages trying to find one glove. Bloody stuck to the bib tights wasn't it..


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> The real one:
> 
> View attachment 156043
> 
> ...


You've caught some earthshine too!!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2017)

We arrived back from Yorkshire earlier on this afternoon. It was a bit bright looking at the Sun and the reflected light off of the road surface for most of the journey back.
I see that there are a lot of posts to catch up with.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2017)

You know that bit of melted cheese on the bottom of the grill pan that's cooled off and set and it peels off. I love that I do.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4622324, member: 21629"]I've had a large blister *under *the big toe. And it's filled with blood.  my love for blisters means it was pierced and I walk like a duck.[/QUOTE]
 Bluegh


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hands up anyone who sliced the top of their thumb off on a mandolin this afternoon.


----------



## Oxo (2 Jan 2017)

He should be sent off. Going into a tackle with both feet off the ground.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2017)

Today I was tidying up my knitting needles, as some people do. I found something that makes me feel very old. There is a plastic sleeve to store size 7mm needles, long one ie 32 cm or thereabouts, and a price of 18½ pence  is marked on the sleeve. I hastily add that is new pence, not old pence. 

Assuming that similar needles would be ..... goes off to look......


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Today I was tidying up my knitting needles, as some people do. I found something that makes me feel very old. There is a plastic sleeve to store size 7mm needles, long one ie 32 cm or thereabouts, and a price of 18½ pence  is marked on the sleeve. I hastily add that is new pence, not old pence.
> 
> Assuming that similar needles would be ..... goes off to look......



£3 approx, how long ago would I have bought those needles? At least twenty years I suppose.

@Hill Wimp - Have you thought about teaching @Fab Foodie how to knit?


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Ray Mears and his shorts are on TV



 Which channel?


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2017)

I am watching "An Island Parish" in Anquilla.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Ah right, nothing on the local news yet. *I must admit I've lost track of the Tigers recently.*



I think that was Cockerills problem too, however I think you're unlikely to be unemployed as a result.....or lack of them.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2017)




----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4622324, member: 21629"]I've had a large blister *under *the big toe. And it's filled with blood.  my love for blisters means it was pierced and I walk like a duck.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 156006
> View attachment 156007
> View attachment 156008



Top ones north end, second one, well could be anywhere, we have loads of lanes like that and the third, that looks like a location you'd remember every time you passed.


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 156068


Is that FF and wimpy?


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> £3 approx, how long ago would I have bought those needles? At least twenty years I suppose.
> 
> @Hill Wimp - Have you thought about teaching @Fab Foodie how to knit?


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Mars, the Moon and Venus from our front door
> 
> View attachment 156036





User14044mountain said:


> Neptune is in there somewhere but I think I need a telescope to see it.





summerdays said:


> The moon and Venus from earlier.... not from my front door but on a short bike ride.
> View attachment 156037



There's a great sky out there tonight. Crystal clear and the moon and venus look stunning.


----------



## gavgav (2 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Now _that_ is mundane news.
> 
> No offence.


I know you want one really


----------



## TVC (2 Jan 2017)

Saw this and thought of Henry


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2017)

gavgav said:


> I'm not normally one for sales shopping, but whilst out in Gloucester yesterday I couldn't help but purchase this at half price.
> 
> View attachment 156033


Love it!!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2017)

I just opened the lid of my laptop and knocked a leaf off my poinsettia!
Before you ask, it was a red leaf, not a green one.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Mars, the Moon and Venus from our front door
> 
> View attachment 156036





summerdays said:


> The moon and Venus from earlier.... not from my front door but on a short bike ride.
> View attachment 156037


Great pictures!


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Grr velcro. It's a great invention but sometimes. Spent ages trying to find one glove. Bloody stuck to the bib tights wasn't it..


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4622324, member: 21629"]I've had a large blister *under *the big toe. And it's filled with blood.  my love for blisters means it was pierced and I walk like a duck.[/QUOTE]
Ouchy!!


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> The holiday is over and we go back to work, leaving the tree up just feels to me that it would be like I was trying to drag out the holiday a bit longer.



You wouldn't be dragging it out. It just is. We are just enjoying it as and when we can. Mr K works shifts, so he has been in and out during the festive season, which finishes on twelfth night. I'm not looking forward to how bare it will all look, especially taking down all the cards which are hanging on string around the room like garlands.


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2017)

My USB pen drive seems to have lost it's memory


----------



## hopless500 (2 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> £3 approx, how long ago would I have bought those needles? At least twenty years I suppose.
> 
> @Hill Wimp - Have you thought about teaching @Fab Foodie how to knit?



That would involve me re-teaching Wimps


----------



## Katherine (2 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> My USB pen drive seems to have lost it's memory


That doesn't sound good!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2017)

*Did you know?*
Nothing whatsoever happened in British history between 3 and 13 September 1752.


----------



## summerdays (2 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> *Did you know?*
> Nothing whatsoever happened in British history between 3 and 13 September 1752.


I'm assuming that is the jump in calendars?


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2017)

It's official. I am an idiot.

I first noticed that the problem with the USB stick this morning when I went to sort through some photos which I had been meaning to burn to DVD. The laptop found it and all looked good but there was nothing on it and panic began to set it. Once I got my internet fixed, I spent all evening downloading and trying different file recovery programs and none of them recovered my files. Other sticks worked so I figured the problem was with the stick and not the computer.

I have an old XP desktop which I rarely use but keep as it's got a DVD burner. I decided to perhaps try the stick in it. 

There was another identical Sandisk USB pendrive already in the USB port of the desktop which conveniently contained all my missing photos.  I obviously must have bought a spare at some point and had forgot I had two of the same


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> View attachment 156047
> 
> 
> 2x300mm mirror lens (yes, one of those old Russian ones) at 1/200th.


Yay Russian Lens! (My whole medium format SLR system was a Kiev 66)


----------



## lutonloony (2 Jan 2017)

The four letter word beckons tomorrow, looking forward to a little commute ride, will be first in 2 weeks, hopefully the manflu won't kill me off


----------



## Old jon (2 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> especially taking down all the cards which are hanging on string around the room like garlands.



Second try at this, must be the beer messing up. I hung all my cards on strings as well,


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2017)

Old jon said:


> Second try at this, must be the beer messing up. I hung all my cards on strings as well,
> View attachment 156090
> View attachment 156090
> View attachment 156091
> ...


You can't do that to a harp!


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jan 2017)

Old jon said:


> Second try at this, must be the beer messing up. I hung all my cards on strings as well,
> View attachment 156090
> View attachment 156090
> View attachment 156091
> ...


That's a very fine collection of instruments you have


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2017)

I dont know why I'm up so early, i haven't got anything to do today.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jan 2017)

It is rather cold.

Winter has arrived.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2017)

Morning, it is a bit cold out there -4.5 degrees C. It took a while to de-ice my wife's car.

I just received what felt like an electric shock to my left chest muscle and shoulder blade whilst I was carrying some washing to the machine. It really hurt! I had a pain in a similar place over the weekend.


----------



## Smithbat (3 Jan 2017)

Morning all, it was somewhat bracing on the way to work this morning!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it is a bit cold out there -4.5 degrees C. It took a while to de-ice my wife's car.
> 
> I just received what felt like an electric shock to my left chest muscle and shoulder blade whilst I was carrying some washing to the machine. It really hurt! I had a pain in a similar place over the weekend.


I'd get that checked PDQ in case it's Angina. Better safe than sorry. Angina can present in different ways to different people.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Jan 2017)

Mornings start getting lighter from today


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> It's official. I am an idiot.
> 
> I first noticed that the problem with the USB stick this morning when I went to sort through some photos which I had been meaning to burn to DVD. The laptop found it and all looked good but there was nothing on it and panic began to set it. Once I got my internet fixed, I spent all evening downloading and trying different file recovery programs and none of them recovered my files. Other sticks worked so I figured the problem was with the stick and not the computer.
> 
> ...



Phew!! Ha! 



Old jon said:


> Second try at this, must be the beer messing up. I hung all my cards on strings as well,
> View attachment 156090
> View attachment 156090
> View attachment 156091
> ...


That's lovely!


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I just received what felt like an electric shock to my left chest muscle and shoulder blade whilst I was carrying some washing to the machine. It really hurt! I had a pain in a similar place over the weekend.



Please get checked out by a doctor to rule out anything serious but if there is a problem, early treatment is key. 




Fab Foodie said:


> I'd get that checked PDQ in case it's Angina. Better safe than sorry. Angina can present in different ways to different people.


I agree.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2017)

My new shoes have just been delivered. 







I think I win mundania today.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jan 2017)

Two items of mundaneness to start 2017 off.

1 - I have ordered a steam cleaner wotsit as my kitchen and utility floors and the cats and muddy boots have defeated me. 
2 - I have started my diet


----------



## mybike (3 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yay Russian Lens! (My whole medium format SLR system was a Kiev 66)



Hasselblad knock off! I'd have loved one of those. I had a Zorki but it would rip the perforations!


----------



## summerdays (3 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Two items of mundaneness to start 2017 off.
> 
> 1 - I have ordered a steam cleaner wotsit as my kitchen and utility floors and the cats and muddy boots have defeated me.
> 2 - I have started my diet


Hmm I've yet to get my steam cleaner to sort out my main problem.... Mr Summerdays I'm contemplating life without carpets downstairs but it would be too cold for me padding around in bare feet!

On the being good front... I had just remembered a box of chocs Mr Summerdays gave me for my birthday so I think it's safe to say there will be no dieting here (apart from anything we still have some cheese left from Christmas and other goodies and there is no point wasting them!)


----------



## Oxo (3 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> My new shoes have just been delivered.
> 
> View attachment 156097
> 
> ...


I woke up this morning. Considering other options I think that is the most mundane, everyday occurrence ever.


----------



## mybike (3 Jan 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> You've caught some earthshine too!!



I reckon I could have reduced the exposure a bit, but I was scared of losing Venus.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Hmm I've yet to get my steam cleaner to sort out my main problem.... Mr Summerdays I'm contemplating life without carpets downstairs but it would be too cold for me padding around in bare feet!
> 
> On the being good front... I had just remembered a box of chocs Mr Summerdays gave me for my birthday so I think it's safe to say there will be no dieting here (apart from anything we still have some cheese left from Christmas and other goodies and there is no point wasting them!)


Apart from the lounge, all of downstairs is hard flooring. Easier to clean up after the cats


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> 2 - I have started my diet


Ha ha

Mine starts next week when I go back to work, got too many goodies left yet to start now


----------



## TVC (3 Jan 2017)

I'm off to Wellingborough this afternoon. Mundanity returns.


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Sensible decision. Cycling with a bad cold is likely to make it worse/last longer.



I am, for the first time ever, actually listening to the advice of Reg


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Hasselblad knock off! I'd have loved one of those. I had a Zorki but it would rip the perforations!


Worked pretty well, it was based on some German designs, but definitely had a Soviet feel to it. A tad heavier than other medium format cameras. I also had a Zorki, an older Fed, and some 35mm Kievs, as they were the best made, and took Contax mount lenses, of which I had access to a few of due to my father having a Contax rangefinder.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> My new shoes have just been delivered.
> 
> View attachment 156097
> 
> ...


Those shoes are anything but mundane.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> My new shoes have just been delivered.
> 
> View attachment 156097
> 
> ...


Somewhere in the UK a Clown has received the wrong pair of shoes....


----------



## Oxo (3 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm off to Wellingborough this afternoon. Mundanity returns.


It's all relative. I've never been to Wellingborough so a trip there for me would be anything but mundane. I might change my mind on that once I got there.


----------



## summerdays (3 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Mr R's new bike has arrived.


That looks nice.... - not sure I'm keen on the cable tidy at the front though!!!


----------



## postman (3 Jan 2017)

Just finished tidying up after Dan's 21st party.I took an old laptop into our bedroom at 7-30 last night.Left him and his friends to get on with it.They were brilliant.What a great group of young people.They do like vodka counting the bottles this morning.A few kipped over,hardly any noise.So now all gone home.A quick,yes quick clean up,and you would not know they had been here.
Well done to all.
Mrs Postman has gone for some fresh air a walk around Malham,good luck,i did not fancy that,considering i have ad cold since before Xmas.Me i am just going to doss all day.Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Oxo (3 Jan 2017)

If Mrs Postman gets on top of Malham Cove she'll find all the fresh air she could hope for. One of my favourite places for walking.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> That looks nice.... - not sure I'm keen on the cable tidy at the front though!!!


I just spent a little while wondering why there were 7 cables when my bikes only have 4. Then I noticed it had a battery.... No eagle-eye prizes for me today then.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just spent a little while wondering why there were 7 cables when my bikes only have 4. Then I noticed it had a battery.... No eagle-eye prizes for me today then.


Specsavers?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Specsavers?


Nah, Poundland! Little Robyn destroys every pair of glasses I get so I need a supply of affordable ones.


----------



## summerdays (3 Jan 2017)

I'm trying to sort out some work from home, but I'm right next to the box with the chicks in it.... they are proving to be very distracting!!!


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Somewhere in the UK a Clown has received the wrong pair of shoes....



eckshoeallllly the clown has got the correct pair of shoes and is looking a them right now.


----------



## summerdays (3 Jan 2017)

User said:


> They're climbing walls?!?!


No silly ... they are just making a mess and keep running for cover when they notice me hovering with a camera.... I'm trying to work out which ones have learnt how to use the proper water drinker, rather than the lid with pebbles in (pebbles are to stop them getting in the lid and drowning). We are also trying to get them to use the large lid for feeding from ... they would much rather stand on the edge of the smaller one and tip it up all over the floor!


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2017)

I'm just back from an 8 mile run. I'm Jacobs'd.


----------



## mybike (3 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Those shoes are anything but mundane.



Oh I don't know, a bit of black polish & they'll look fine.


----------



## Oxo (3 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm just back from an 8 mile run. I'm Jacobs'd.


Posted in the wrong thread. It should be in 'Extreme Sports' or ' That Takes the Biscuit'.


----------



## mybike (3 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Mr R's new bike has arrived.




Not going far with no pedals.


----------



## Oxo (3 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Not going far with no pedals.


It's just a case of mind over matter.


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2017)

I recon I might be getting better, I dont feel any better but I'm starting to get bored which is usually a good sign. I haven't been out of the house since Saturday.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2017)

I have four mince pies left. I wonder if they'll last the day.


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Ha ha
> 
> Mine starts next week when I go back to work, got too many goodies left yet to start now



I never intended to diet, unfortunetly the lurgie killed my appitite and I've eaten hardly anything for days..


----------



## Oxo (3 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I have four mince pies left. I wonder if they'll last the day.


Just eat them and kill any element of uncertainty, you know it makes sense.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2017)

It's not looking good for the mince pies. Three left.


----------



## Old jon (3 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> That's lovely!



Thank you!!


----------



## Old jon (3 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> You can't do that to a harp!



Two harps. And I did.


----------



## Old jon (3 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> That's a very fine collection of instruments you have



Those, to state the obvious, do not often have a play. The bass occasionally. Three citterns and a couple of English Guittars (one yet to arrive) are the favourites.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jan 2017)

I have eaten the last mice pie, and last night I finished my second bottle of wine (in two weeks).


----------



## Speicher (3 Jan 2017)

That's better, I did find my woliginal avatar. 

Peeps will redcognise me better now.


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have eaten the last mice pie, and last night I finished my second bottle of wine (in two weeks).


I had a bottle of wine too, my 2nd in successive days 

I am swapping over-eating for over-drinking for 2017, maybe I will be slim for Christmas


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have eaten the last mice pie, and last night I finished my second bottle of wine (in two weeks).



There is a bottle of old speckled hen in our fridge, its been in there since before Christmas, which makes it a rare survivor.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I had a bottle of wine too, my 2nd in successive days
> 
> I am swapping over-eating for over-drinking for 2017, maybe I will be slim for Christmas


I didn't think you drank ?


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Jan 2017)

This is my first Mundane post of 2017.


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I didn't think you drank ?


I don't drink very often, can go months at a time without one and it does not bother me.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2017)

Giving dry Jan a go. Given how cal-horrific booze is, I should lose some weight. Plan is to cut right down after that so @potsy can't say I've put more weight on.


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Your average bottle of 13% ABV wine is c. 700 kcal.


Try 4%


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Does that mean you are a cheap date?


Always on the lookout eh?


----------



## Oxo (3 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> There is a bottle of old speckled hen in our fridge, its been in there since before Christmas, which makes it a rare survivor.


Is it so rare it has teeth?


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2017)

I've just started the twiglets. Nom Nom. They're still left because I'm the only one who likes them


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have eaten the last mice pie, and last night I finished my second bottle of wine (in two weeks).



Who finished the mice pie, the owl or you?


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2017)

User said:


> That's not wine....



Ahem


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2017)

Last place I worked everybody got a bottle of bucks fizz off the manageress at christmas


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Last place I worked everybody got a bottle of bucks fizz off the manageress at christmas


Cheapskates!


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2017)

For the first time since Saturday I've been out of the house this afternoon, only an hour for a short walk, but its a step forward, I'm starting to get better.


----------



## Oxo (3 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> For the first time since Saturday I've been out of the house this afternoon, only an hour for a short walk, but its a step forward, I'm starting to get better.


Tomorrow really go for it, try two steps. You'll really appreciate being out and about after being stuck in the house since last year.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Giving dry Jan a go. Given how cal-horrific booze is, I should lose some weight. Plan is to cut right down after that so @potsy can't say I've put more weight on.


Yep I'm going for a dry January apart from my visit to Hop. I have come to the conclusion that alcohol is not good for you.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm trying to sort out some work from home, but I'm right next to the box with the chicks in it.... they are proving to be very distracting!!!
> View attachment 156114



Reminds me the time I was in the doctors waiting room, there was a guy with beans in his hair, a sausage poking out of his trouser pocket , a rasher of bacon sticking up out of his shirt pocket and he stank of gravy.

"Good grief man whats up with you?" I asked

"I've just not been eating right recently" came the reply.

Ok, I'm off.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jan 2017)

User said:


> You are in for one hell of a shock, once you sober up and find out what you have done.


I may need therapy I'm told.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm trying to sort out some work from home, but I'm right next to the box with the chicks in it.... they are proving to be very distracting!!!
> View attachment 156114


They are so cute.

Have they got names yet?


----------



## summerdays (3 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> They are so cute.
> 
> Have they got names yet?


They don't stand still long enough to fully see them ... one with the stripy head is nicknamed "humbug" and the smallest one is Spangle! We are waiting for the proper feathers to come out to see what they look like!


----------



## summerdays (3 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> When will they be big enough to eat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I've been mentioning bacon wrapped quails to littlest Summerling since they started hatching but apparently they mature really quickly and could be laying eggs in a month or two....


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2017)

It says wine on the bottle, ergo it is wine


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> They don't stand still long enough to fully see them ... one with the stripy head is nicknamed "humbug" and the smallest one is Spangle! We are waiting for the proper feathers to come out to see what they look like!


How about Everton?


----------



## Oxo (3 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How about Everton?


With a name like that he could come to a sticky end. You'll just have to suck it and see.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Jan 2017)

Today was long but very easy, I am now worried incase I have forgotten something


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Well I've been mentioning *bacon wrapped quails* to littlest Summerling since they started hatching but apparently they mature really quickly and could be laying eggs in a month or two....


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Jan 2017)

Had my first bowl of my home made Turkey sludge just now. Very nice even if I say so myself.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jan 2017)

User said:


> You are in for one hell of a shock, once you sober up and find out what you have done.


I'd better get packing.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Reminds me the time I was in the doctors waiting room, there was a guy with beans in his hair, a sausage poking out of his trouser pocket , a rasher of bacon sticking up out of his shirt pocket and he stank of gravy.
> 
> "Good grief man whats up with you?" I asked
> 
> ...


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 156136



ha ha, yeah, I take the point.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> ha ha, yeah, I take the point.....


The yellow card was quivering in his pocket.....


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2017)

Thanks for all of your concern, I didn't back on to the forum until later this afternoon. I think the pain was caused by a number of things, one being this bla**ed cold which has given me aches and pains which are now in my shoulders, a walk in the woods up in Yorkshire using those ski pole walky things, followed by a long drive back yesterday.
In the meantime here are some pretty pictures of the sunrise and sunset from today.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2017)

I have no mince pies left.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2017)

User said:


> We've put it t9gether but the brakes need adjusting. He's going to take it to the LBS.



What's wrong with you sorting it ? Tisk tisk ! Call yourself a cyclist ?


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2017)

Time to get rid of the Bah! Humbug! avatar for another 12 months and thank God Christmas is in the past. Or future


----------



## Oxo (3 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> Time to get rid of the Bah! Humbug! avatar for another 12 months and thank God Christmas is in the past. Or future


So you're telling me you're the Ghost of Christmas ...........


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2017)

JessieThePup & TimmyTheCat chillin' on the chair.


----------



## lutonloony (3 Jan 2017)

Discovered after a year in my job, that I am supposed to get 1hr lunch break. I had always thought t was 30 mins, not that I ever take 30 mins anyway. Am now going to work to contracted hours, so aiming to do 7:15-1515, instead of finishing nearer 5. Sure it will be good in spring/ summer when I can sneak off for afternoon rides


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2017)

I've replaced a blown filament lightbulb with an LED type


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> So you're telling me you're the Ghost of Christmas ...........


If it be be future, be warned!


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> So you're telling me you're the Ghost of Christmas ...........



No I'm not Noddy Holder!


----------



## TVC (4 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> No I'm not Noddy Holder!


Are you sure, the resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Are you sure, the resemblance is uncanny.



I'll check in the mirror on the hat.


----------



## TVC (4 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> I'll check in the mirror on the hat.


If you think you look a bit like Germaine Greer, then you are definitely Noddy Holder.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Donald Campbell died 50 years ago today. I remember the TV coverage at the time - we visited the Blue Bird Museum in Coniston last September and his story still moves me
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cumbria-38496708


He was one of my childhood hero's.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2017)

We just had a big tummy tickling and stroking session on the kitchen floor a moment ago. It was the kitten that was on the recieving end I may hasten to add.

I took two unproven last night and felt a lot better. I even had a better night's sleep due to the fact that my shoulders aren't hurting.
I can't be bothered to undo the wrong worms.
This post was interrupted by a kitten trying to nick my wife's apple from her lunch box.


----------



## Oxo (4 Jan 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Discovered after a year in my job, that I am supposed to get 1hr lunch break. I had always thought t was 30 mins, not that I ever take 30 mins anyway. Am now going to work to contracted hours, so aiming to do 7:15-1515, instead of finishing nearer 5. Sure it will be good in spring/ summer when I can sneak off for afternoon rides


If you are working your contracted hours why do you need to sneak off.


----------



## lutonloony (4 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> If you are working your contracted hours why do you need to sneak off.


sneak off as in forget to tell wifey I am finishing early so she doesn't give me chores instead of going for bike ride


----------



## Smithbat (4 Jan 2017)

Daughter is burning up and has spent the night shivering and unable to sleep, she also has a banging headache. Not having experienced this before, does it sound like the flu? I have dosed her with paracetamol and and making sure she drinks plenty, any other suggestions?


----------



## Katherine (4 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Daughter is burning up and has spent the night shivering and unable to sleep, she also has a banging headache. Not having experienced this before, does it sound like the flu? I have dosed her with paracetamol and and making sure she drinks plenty, any other suggestions?


Not necessarily flu unless she also has general muscle ache. But definitely an infection of some kind. 
Poor thing. Lots of TLC from mum and continue with paracetamol and fluids. Ring the doctor for advice if you are worried.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2017)

I think you are doing all the right things.
Any rashes or any other symptoms?
Keep an eye on her temperature.

If in doubt and call the Dr out. Probably better than going into the surgery and spreading germs.

Hope she feels better soon


----------



## Smithbat (4 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> Not necessarily flu unless she also has general muscle ache. But definitely an infection of some kind.
> Poor thing. Lots of TLC from mum and continue with paracetamol and fluids. Ring the doctor for advice if you are worried.


Thank you, I will keep on with the fluids 



Hill Wimp said:


> I think you are doing all the right things.
> Any rashes or any other symptoms?
> Keep an eye on her temperature.
> 
> ...


I have bought a thermometer to check her actual temperature and will keep an eye. Thank you


----------



## Smithbat (4 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I think you are doing all the right things.
> Any rashes or any other symptoms?
> Keep an eye on her temperature.
> 
> ...


Sorry I just realised that I didn't answer properly. She doesn't have any other symptoms apart from the bad head. I will ring the doctors if she doesn't improve by tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Daughter is burning up and has spent the night shivering and unable to sleep, she also has a banging headache. Not having experienced this before, does it sound like the flu? I have dosed her with paracetamol and and making sure she drinks plenty, any other suggestions?



Sounds like the bug that's currently going round, you just need to keep doing what you're doing.just call the doctor if you get concerned.


----------



## Oxo (4 Jan 2017)

lutonloony said:


> sneak off as in forget to tell wifey I am finishing early so she doesn't give me chores instead of going for bike ride


Hope you haven't just blown your cover.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Unproven what?


Ibuprofen is what it should have been. It got lost in translation with this tablet.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Ibuprofen is what it should have been. It got lost in translation with this tablet.



I see what you did there.


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2017)

I've just got my hair cut.


----------



## marknotgeorge (4 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I have no mince pies left.


I have 4! Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## Smithbat (4 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I have 4! Bwahahahahaha!


I have 4 boxes!!


----------



## marknotgeorge (4 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I have 4 boxes!!


Showoff!


----------



## Smithbat (4 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Showoff!


I also have some brandy butter left too. I feel a nice dessert after dinner tonight it is in order


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2017)

I have just eaten a small bag of Haribo sweets. 

What is the point of them?


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I have just eaten a small bag of Haribo sweets.
> 
> What is the point of them?



You're buying the wrong sized packets


----------



## marknotgeorge (4 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I have just eaten a small bag of Haribo sweets.
> 
> What is the point of them?


Crack for kids.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2017)

User said:


> My birthday trip is booked!
> 
> We're doing this trip with Voyage Jules Verne but adding an additional 6 days in Mumbai on at the beginning, from where we will take a number of train trips.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping there will be no WiFi so you can't tell us anything about how wonderful it will be


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Sounds like the bug that's currently going round, you just need to keep doing what you're doing.just call the doctor if you get concerned.


Most of the symptoms sound like fever, so it could be flu. Pneumonia seems to be following around quite a bit this year also, at least in the States. There was an E.R. (A&E) full of pneumonia yesterday, according to Mrs. GA, who is still having tendonitis


----------



## Oxo (4 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> You're buying the wrong sized packets


The smaller packets are those people who prefer Diet Coke.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2017)

User said:


> My birthday trip is booked!
> 
> We're doing this trip with Voyage Jules Verne but adding an additional 6 days in Mumbai on at the beginning, from where we will take a number of train trips.
> 
> ...


I have stayed in Shahpur House in Jaipur, rather lovely.

I am envious of the whole trip and you are staying at the Taj in Mumbai too. I saw a lovely documentary on that a couple of years ago.
If there is a wedding on, get to see as much as possible. They followed a billionaires daughters planning of one there, it was stunning.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Most of the symptoms sound like fever, so it could be flu. Pneumonia seems to be following around quite a bit this year also, at least in the States. There was an E.R. (A&E) full of pneumonia yesterday, according to Mrs. GA, who is still having tendonitis



My encounter with the current bug started with a high fever, at one point I was getting very concerned at how high it was going, unfortunately we don't have a thermometer to accurately check it. Now I've got a hacking cough, sore throat, blocked sinuses, and no apitite.


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> The smaller packets are those people who prefer Diet Coke.



What, people who like to eat healthily and keep their weight under control?


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2017)

I've just popped out to the garden centre for a light lunch.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2017)

Out on the MTB tonight. Only down side is the front has a flat due to me wrestling the snow studs on and catching the tube. Time for a freshly talced tube in the finest Johnson's baby powder and an ample sprinkling on the inside of the tyre.


----------



## potsy (4 Jan 2017)

I am being rebellious, drinking Yorkshire tea out of a Tetley tea mug


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I am being rebellious, drinking Yorkshire tea out of a Tetley tea mug



I bet you'd walk into Poundland and ask the price!


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I am being rebellious, drinking Yorkshire tea out of a Tetley tea mug


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2017)

I'm drinking Assam in a pink mug.


----------



## Smithbat (4 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just popped out to the garden centre for a light lunch.
> 
> View attachment 156197





CarlP said:


> I've just popped out to the garden centre for a light lunch.
> 
> View attachment 156197


Some of us however have to snack at our desks. Your roll looks much more appetising than my fruit....


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm drinking Assam in a pink mug.



There's a gag there somewhere...


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Some of us however have to snack at our desks. Your roll looks much more appetising than my fruit....
> View attachment 156205


Packaged fruit....

2 apples, 1 banana and some packaged fruit and a sandwich later and I'm starving.


----------



## Smithbat (4 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Packaged fruit....
> 
> 2 apples, 1 banana and some packaged fruit and a sandwich later and I'm starving.


I simply cannot be bothered to chop fruit up so the lovely supermarkets cater to my laziness.


----------



## Smithbat (4 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm drinking Assam in a pink mug.


My tea is Ceylon, how very posh we are


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2017)

Oh hell. Someone has brought in left overs from a lunch meeting. Eating healthy has just gone today. Can't throw food away


----------



## Smithbat (4 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Oh hell. Someone has brought in left overs from a lunch meeting. Eating healthy has just gone today. Can't throw food away


Fatal every time, I feel your pain.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> My tea is Ceylon, how very posh we are


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Oh hell. Someone has brought in left overs from a lunch meeting. Eating healthy has just gone today. Can't throw food away


They do that where I work only the food is so dire it's easy to ignore.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> They do that where I work only the food is so dire it's easy to ignore.



No it was too nice.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm drinking Assam in a pink mug.





Smithbat said:


> My tea is Ceylon, how very posh we are



I bet you two get out the bath before you go for a wee, n'all.


----------



## Smithbat (4 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I bet you two get out the bath before you go for a wee, n'all.


I don't actually have a bath as I had a shower put in instead, the idea of sitting in my own dirt is just repellent


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I don't actually have a bath as I had a shower put in instead, the idea of sitting in my own dirt is just repellent


Oh so true.

I love my baths but, wee in them I really don't think so


----------



## potsy (4 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh so true.
> 
> I love my baths but, wee in them I really don't think so


Posh tart!


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2017)

I'm drinking milk from a plain glass.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2017)

Appitite oh appitite where for art thou appitite. My appitite went awol when the lurgie kicked off and I've eaten hardly anything since, so if anyone spots it can you point it this way please


----------



## Oxo (4 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Appitite oh appitite where for art thou appitite. My appitite went awol when the lurgie kicked off and I've eaten hardly anything since, so if anyone spots it can you point it this way please


You're welcome to mine for a few days, I could do to lose a pound or two.


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Appitite oh appitite where for art thou appitite. My appitite went awol when the lurgie kicked off and I've eaten hardly anything since, so if anyone spots it can you point it this way please



The money you save on food can be put towards bike parts!


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> The money you save on food can be put towards bike parts!



The way its working out any money saved will be needed for the heating bill


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4624868, member: 21629"]Came back from basic training and assessment for work today. It was me and 3 men.

Russian - 2 masters degrees in IT and business in universities in Russia.
Romanian - masters degree in IT in Romania. Worked for international companies, often business travels to USA (though his English is a bit poor).
Another Romanian - studying IT in Canterbury.
Me - nothing. 

And we all applying for work with recruitment agency for minimum wages.[/QUOTE]

Are the degree's worth anything in this country.?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4624868, member: 21629"]Came back from basic training and assessment for work today. It was me and 3 men.

Russian - 2 masters degrees in IT and business in universities in Russia.
Romanian - masters degree in IT in Romania. Worked for international companies, often business travels to USA (though his English is a bit poor).
Another Romanian - studying IT in Canterbury.
Me - nothing. 

And we all applying for work with recruitment agency for minimum wages.[/QUOTE]
They could well have been young English men with Masters. It's nothing new here unfortunately.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4624920, member: 21629"]I was actually surprised that people with such skills and education and experience are trying to get such a crap job.

I also have got a huge complex that I have got no education at all and when I heard them telling their degrees ... I wanted to become invisible. Or disappear from my chair.[/QUOTE]
Don't be daft.

Unfortunately a degree of any level here does not guarantee you a good job.Reversley you can have no degree and have a good job on occasion.


----------



## TVC (4 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4624920, member: 21629"]I was actually surprised that people with such skills and education and experience are trying to get such a crap job.

I also have got a huge complex that I have got no education at all and when I heard them telling their degrees ... I wanted to become invisible. Or disappear from my chair.[/QUOTE]
Don't be intimidated by them, they're ordinary people and if their degrees and experience were worth anything then they would be somewhere else.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4624982, member: 21629"]Easy to say "don't be daft". I had a perfect chance to change my life and what I've done? I wasted that chance. I had a chance to become a GP, a surgeon or any other medical specialist. For free. Years go by and I understand more and more clear what terrible mistake I've done. I was able to be a respectable specialist instead of being a zero and being treated as a zero.

I am daft ![/QUOTE]
What's done is done. Today marked a new start. Things are on the up for you. So you have to start at the bottom again but you are working.

You know better than most the effect of not working can have on a persons mental state. Do not dwell on the past, concentrate on the future because yours is pretty bright.


----------



## marknotgeorge (4 Jan 2017)

I have a degree, and a professional qualification roughly equivalent to a degree, and I don't have a well-paid job.

Also, the people who gave you the job don't seem to think it matters.


----------



## TVC (4 Jan 2017)

No Offence is back on Ch4 tonight, the only cop drama I watch


----------



## Oxo (4 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4624982, member: 21629"]Easy to say "don't be daft". I had a perfect chance to change my life and what I've done? I wasted that chance. I had a chance to become a GP, a surgeon or any other medical specialist. For free. Years go by and I understand more and more clear what terrible mistake I've done. I was able to be a respectable specialist instead of being a zero and being treated as a zero.

I am daft ![/QUOTE]
You might have made some poor choices in the past and, with the luxury of hindsight, many others will have done the same. Remember that you never have been or ever will be, to quote your words, a zero. You are far more than that. Be positive, you got this far and at some point things will go your way.


----------



## TVC (4 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> We have our own cop romance on here, so who needs the TV?


Do you know how the last series ended? Lets just say Fabbers is in trouble.


----------



## marknotgeorge (4 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> We have our own cop romance on here, so who needs the TV?


I thought @Drago and @Brandane were ex Five-O?


----------



## TVC (4 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'd hate someone to list all the poor choices I've made. Onwards and upwards is what I say.


I'm sure the Prof has one somewhere.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4624920, member: 21629"]I was actually surprised that people with such skills and education and experience are trying to get such a crap job.

I also have got a huge complex that I have got no education at all and when I heard them telling their degrees ... I wanted to become invisible. Or disappear from my chair.[/QUOTE]
We don't make chairs like that. Although we have had made chair and the person sat in it disappear & reappear elsewhere.


----------



## Katherine (4 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4624920, member: 21629"]I was actually surprised that people with such skills and education and experience are trying to get such a crap job.

I also have got a huge complex that I have got no education at all and when I heard them telling their degrees ... I wanted to become invisible. Or disappear from my chair.[/QUOTE]
They'll soon that you are a good worker! Well done for today. What's next?


----------



## Katherine (4 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'd hate someone to list all the poor choices I've made. Onwards and upwards is what I say.


Likewise for me too.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Jan 2017)

Sprouts, chestnuts, bacon and mash for dinner


----------



## TVC (4 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4624982, member: 21629"]Easy to say "don't be daft". I had a perfect chance to change my life and what I've done? I wasted that chance. I had a chance to become a GP, a surgeon or any other medical specialist. For free. Years go by and I understand more and more clear what terrible mistake I've done. I was able to be a respectable specialist instead of being a zero and being treated as a zero.

I am daft ![/QUOTE]
You seem to be measuring yourself against other people which is pointless. Someone once put it to me that everyone has their own book with their own story. A person on chapter 15 of their book would appear to have a much more developed story to you when you are just on chapter 2 of yours. Don't worry about their book, yours is the only one you can write. Also, if you are not happy with the way your book is going you can put it down and start a new book, the only rule is that you have to start at chapter one again.

If you are at chapter one today, then think of the things you can do in the chapters yet to come. Don't hang on to your old book, your new book will have a much better plot.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4624868, member: 21629"]Came back from basic training and assessment for work today. It was me and 3 men.

Russian - 2 masters degrees in IT and business in universities in Russia. 
Romanian - masters degree in IT in Romania. Worked for international companies, often business travels to USA (though his English is a bit poor).
Another Romanian - studying IT in Canterbury.
Me - nothing. 

And we all applying for work with recruitment agency for minimum wages.[/QUOTE]
As you say, all applying for the same work. So where did their qualifications get them?

Many employers prefer a person who can actually do the work, rather than hold up a piece of paper that says they can, in theory.


----------



## lutonloony (4 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> Hope you haven't just blown your cover.


Fortunately she never reads this site( so she says!)


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Sprouts, chestnuts, bacon and mash for dinner


Batten down the hatches!


----------



## lutonloony (4 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I have just eaten a small bag of Haribo sweets.
> 
> What is the point of them?


Do you mean haribo sweets ,or the small bags of them?


----------



## hopless500 (4 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Batten down the hatches!


Yep


----------



## Brandane (4 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I thought @Drago and @Brandane were ex Five-O?


Even if I DID bat for the other team; there are standards!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Yep


People of Norfolkestershire, prepare for tremors...
Did you cause the Scarborough non-earthquake?


----------



## Oxo (4 Jan 2017)

Brandane said:


> Even if I DID bat for the other team; there are standards!!


How on earth did we get on to cricket?


----------



## hopless500 (4 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> People of Norfolkestershire, prepare for tremors...
> Did you cause the Scarborough non-earthquake?


I'd be seriously impressed if that was the case


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'd be seriously impressed if that was the case


Shall we ask Mr Hop ?


----------



## Oxo (4 Jan 2017)

A site just outside of Scarborough has been approved for fracking.


----------



## marknotgeorge (4 Jan 2017)

I've been sorting the contacts on my phone, removing some old ones and adding a new one. Apparently, I don't know anyone whose name begins with Q, X or Y.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4624982, member: 21629"]Easy to say "don't be daft". I had a perfect chance to change my life and what I've done? I wasted that chance. I had a chance to become a GP, a surgeon or any other medical specialist. For free. Years go by and I understand more and more clear what terrible mistake I've done. I was able to be a respectable specialist instead of being a zero and being treated as a zero.

I am daft ![/QUOTE]
But who's to say that would have panned out?The fact is, we are all here in the roles we were born to play. I studied to become a political journalist, completed degrees, then the bottom fell out of the newspaper industry in the 80's, and the way was open for me to have a career in retail, but I got into management and ran part of a large organization although I have absolutely no schooling in business. When the bottom fell out of the photographic industry, I became a security guard and later a shuttle bus driver as a promotion. Wonderful work, I enjoy it. I don't hate my job, in fact, it suits me fine. Medical specialties can be very stressful as a career. Perhaps you are on the right track, not to impress others, but to live your life as you yourself , not someone elses' idea of what you should become.


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2017)

I am 37 and still don't know what I want to be when I grow up!


----------



## StuAff (4 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4624982, member: 21629"]Easy to say "don't be daft". I had a perfect chance to change my life and what I've done? I wasted that chance. I had a chance to become a GP, a surgeon or any other medical specialist. For free. Years go by and I understand more and more clear what terrible mistake I've done. I was able to be a respectable specialist instead of being a zero and being treated as a zero.

I am daft ![/QUOTE]
I, and I know I'm not alone here, disagree....



Bicyclist said:


> You might have made some poor choices in the past and, with the luxury of hindsight, many others will have done the same. Remember that you never have been or ever will be, to quote your words, a zero. You are far more than that. Be positive, you got this far and at some point things will go your way.





The Velvet Curtain said:


> You seem to be measuring yourself against other people which is pointless. Someone once put it to me that everyone has their own book with their own story. A person on chapter 15 of their book would appear to have a much more developed story to you when you are just on chapter 2 of yours. Don't worry about their book, yours is the only one you can write. Also, if you are not happy with the way your book is going you can put it down and start a new book, the only rule is that you have to start at chapter one again.
> 
> If you are at chapter one today, then think of the things you can do in the chapters yet to come. Don't hang on to your old book, your new book will have a much better plot.


+1 to all of the above from someone with a BA, and an MA, in a fairly-low paid job. Life has knocked you down, but you've already lifted yourself up again, and it'll keep getting better given time. I know I'm a very lucky guy and I won't let you forget that


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jan 2017)

I've just come in from being out.


----------



## User19783 (5 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just come in from being out.



Lucky you, I am out all night.

Looking forward to cycling home in the morning.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2017)

User19783 said:


> Lucky you, I am out all night.
> 
> Looking forward to cycling home in the morning.


But you'll be out then anyway!


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jan 2017)

I found Mrs. GAs car keys, not so easy as it would seem, as it is a push-button start car. Once I found them, it was no end of trouble getting them out of where they had fallen. But I learned a few things in the process.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2017)

It is -4.5 outside , it is still dark with tiny dots in the sky. I have just been deicing the car and it is covered in what looks like millions of bright tiny sequins.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2017)

Minus 4 here too, but I am going to go for a brisk walk as soon as there is a glimmer of light to see by.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The Prof has a new paper out on the problems of pre-diabetes screening - the BBC have picked it up and she's going to be interviewed on Talk Radio later.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-38506713
> 
> In other news I'm going to eat 10 doughnuts and five pork pies for breakfast.


Noted


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jan 2017)

That's what I love about the Prof, a good straight and plain talker. Very good.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 156276


I best get out on my bike then


----------



## postman (5 Jan 2017)

Waiting for the twearly bus.You need a bus pass to know what that is,then i am going to pick up my Fountain Pen.It has arrived in store.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2017)

postman said:


> Waiting for the twearly bus.You need a bus pass to know what that is,then i am going to pick up my Fountain Pen.It has arrived in store.


Just over 2 years until I can get mine...........bus pass that is not a fountain pen.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> In other news No 1 son found this on the floor when he got up this morning
> 
> View attachment 156280
> 
> ...


Eek!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jan 2017)

NettieTheDog is doing her ObiWan impression. 







The force is strong with her.


----------



## Smithbat (5 Jan 2017)

-5.5 here when I left for work, I have decided against scraping the car so I take a cuppa in a travel mug, get in, turn the engine and the heaters on and let it defrost itself.

Daughter definitely appears to have flu her shivering has stopped but she is now going from boiling hot to freezing cold and getting foggy in the head. I have left her safely tucked up in bed and I am hoping that the flu jab I had in November will protect me from the worst of it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> NettieTheDog is doing her ObiWan impression.
> 
> View attachment 156281
> 
> ...


Henry's poor impression


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> NettieTheDog is doing her ObiWan impression.
> 
> View attachment 156281
> 
> ...


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2017)

You seem to have started something. Lol


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry's poor impression
> 
> View attachment 156284


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jan 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> You seem to have started something. Lol
> View attachment 156286


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jan 2017)

Cuteness overload this morning


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jan 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> You seem to have started something. Lol
> View attachment 156286


Aww that is so cute. My cats have one very similar to that but never use it


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jan 2017)

I have just rudely awoken Henry


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry's poor impression
> 
> View attachment 156284



More....Barbara Cartland isn't it?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Cuteness overload this morning



This will remedy that.





JessiethePup and TimmytheCat yesterday


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2017)

I've got a cold and I fear it may be terminal


----------



## mybike (5 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm drinking Assam in a pink mug.



I'm drinking gunpowder in a white mug from a red teapot.


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> I'm drinking gunpowder in a white mug from a red teapot.



That will blow your head off.


----------



## Salad Dodger (5 Jan 2017)

Xmas decs all taken down and packed away. The place now looks "bare" or "minimalist", depending upon your point of view......


----------



## mybike (5 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The Prof has a new paper out on the problems of pre-diabetes screening - the BBC have picked it up and she's going to be interviewed on Talk Radio later.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-38506713
> 
> In other news I'm going to eat 10 doughnuts and five pork pies for breakfast.





Oh hold on, I've got some bacon & black pudding on & I've greased the pan for scrambled egg.

So should I remove the plastic from round the black pudding before cooking?


----------



## Smithbat (5 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> I've got a cold and I fear it may be terminal


Oh dear, poor you, would you like some sympathy?


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jan 2017)

Just watching part 1 of what looks to be a superb series on Italy Invisible Cities on iplayer.

Not at all mundane but worth having a look at.


----------



## summerdays (5 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just watching part 1 of what looks to be a superb series on Italy Invisible Cities on iplayer.
> 
> Not at all mundane but worth having a look at.


i recorded it last night... the men in the house wanted to watch James May put a mixer back together.... as I have a mixer (not that one) and they both take things apart i decided it was in my interest to let them watch it


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2017)

Got in 13 cold miles last night. Front puncture was down to me leaving a thorn in the tyre and not noticing when I fitted it.

Had to stop half way to chip frozen mud off the bottom jockey wheel as the chain was ticking. Surprised at how well bikes continue to work covered in mud. Frozen mud everywhere when I got home.


----------



## postman (5 Jan 2017)

The Pen oh dear.I took it out of the shop.Went for a cuppa,took a real good look at it,and thought nah,itl ooks cheap and tacky.Too much shiny silver pastic or that is what it looks like.Well done WH Smith a full refund on my Gift Card.Going to look again.


----------



## Speicher (5 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just watching part 1 of what looks to be a superb series on Italy Invisible Cities on iplayer.
> 
> Not at all mundane but worth having a look at.



It was excellent. 

There is some sub aqua diving that @The Velvet Curtain would like.
I may be biased because I like Alexander Armstrong.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> It was excellent.
> 
> There is some sub aqua diving that @The Velvet Curtain would like.
> I may be biased because I like Alexander Armstrong.


I'm off worknow at the moment so I'm watching it in bits.

It's rather amazing. What fabulous technology bringing it all to life.

How fantastic to be able to do a trip like that.


----------



## postman (5 Jan 2017)

Parker Fountain Pen ordered online,this is the one.I have fallen in love with this one,and a roller ball pen also.Two pens.Whoa.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jan 2017)

@potsy ready for the Southerners invasion.


----------



## marknotgeorge (5 Jan 2017)

I have to go to Nottingham on Saturday morning to pick up a sledgehammer. Someone round here apart from me knows what that means...


----------



## Oxo (5 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I have to go to Nottingham on Saturday morning to pick up a sledgehammer. Someone round here apart from me knows what that means...


Not sure but suspect it means that you don't tell anyone that you are from Derby.


----------



## marknotgeorge (5 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> Not sure but suspect it means that you don't tell anyone that you are from Derby.


They'll be able to tell as soon as they see me walk out of the most expensive car park in the known universe. I swear the one-way system from Brian Clough Way is set up deliberately...


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jan 2017)

postman said:


> The Pen oh dear.I took it out of the shop.Went for a cuppa,took a real good look at it,and thought nah,itl ooks cheap and tacky.Too much shiny silver pastic or that is what it looks like.Well done WH Smith a full refund on my Gift Card.Going to look again.



Oh dear that's a shame, try the Parker Jotter fountain pen I'm very pleased with, you'll have some change too to buy a note book or some chocolate buttons.

Edit: Do'h should have read the rest of the thread, I see you're sorted.


----------



## Smithbat (5 Jan 2017)

postman said:


> Parker Fountain Pen ordered online,this is the one.I have fallen in love with this one,and a roller ball pen also.Two pens.Whoa.


 I write with a cartridge/fountain pen all the time. Lamy is your friend, I love mine as I find the nib on Parker's to big for my liking.


----------



## Smithbat (5 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I write with a cartridge/fountain pen all the time. Lamy is your friend, I love mine as I find the nib on Parker's to big for my liking.


hmmmm have I used the apostrophe right there? I can't decide....


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2017)

Oh no. More left over working lunches brought into the office.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4625755, member: 21629"]It will be -30'C in Lithuania at the weekend.  I'm glad I spent last 7 winters in UK. So where's that global warming then? [/QUOTE]
Busily making Britain a colder/wetter place.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jan 2017)

Just received the first phone call from Microsoft (India) about my computer. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jan 2017)

I'm at the cinema now, Rogue One awaits.


----------



## Oxo (5 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Gravel left a tin of Celebrations in his bedroom here before heading back to his flat in Clapham. I've been taking great pleasure in eating them.
> 
> Thanks Gravel


Isn't it always the little chocolate things that give the most pleasure.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I write with a cartridge/fountain pen all the time. Lamy is your friend, I love mine as I find the nib on Parker's to big for my liking.


This^^^
The Mont Blanc stays as desk or pocket decor whilst the Lamy does the real work.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> This^^^
> The Mont Blanc stays as desk or pocket decor whilst the Lamy does the real work.


Aren't you supposed to be working ???


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Aren't you supposed to be working ???


As my back has 'gone' and I can't stand straight properly I took it upon myself to have a walkabout otherwise I may never get out of this chair....


----------



## postman (5 Jan 2017)

The Pen-ultimate post.I had some money left over so i have ordered a Stainless Steel ball pen also.


----------



## postman (5 Jan 2017)

The tree is down,the cards are going for recycling.All the decorations are sorted.We have had a clear out.Some have not seen the light of day in years.We found some that we like,but the 'kids' did not deem them good enough to put out this year.Mrs Postman tells me WE will dress the tree in Dec.
Mrs Postman has also decided a blitz on clearing out the house is on the cards for the better weather.Oh hooray i think not.Trips to the tip and charity shops,oh wonderful.


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just watching part 1 of what looks to be a superb series on Italy Invisible Cities on iplayer.
> 
> Not at all mundane but worth having a look at.



We've just watched it as well, amazing place, we also seen some places we recognised from our visit to Sorrento a couple of years ago.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> We've just watched it as well, amazing place, we also seen some places we recognised from our visit to Sorrento a couple of years ago.


The 3D imaging was amazing.

Looking forward to the next episode on Venice, a city very close to my heart.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The 3D imaging was amazing.
> 
> Looking forward to the next episode on Venice, a city very close to my heart.


Do tell....


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Do tell....


Before your time


----------



## Haitch (5 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Venice, a city very close to my heart.



If you're going to Venice, go to Chioggia (where the beetroot come from). It's at the south end of the lagoon, on the Adriatic, loads of accommodation (cheaper than in Venice), has canals, a huge fish market, pleasant piazze, beaches and all things Italian and gives access to the Po valley and nature reserve. The biggie is that you can go to Venice by boat from the mainland to Pellestrina and Pellestrina to Lido and bus through the islands for about a tenner, leaving just a short vaporetto trip to St Mark's. If you go by bike, you have to pedal as fast as the bus (but it can be slowed down by cycling in the middle of the road to block its progress, so I'm told).


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jan 2017)

I used to live near Venice many years ago and adore it.


----------



## summerdays (5 Jan 2017)

Alan H said:


> If you're going to Venice, go to Chioggia (where the beetroot come from). It's at the south end of the lagoon, on the Adriatic, loads of accommodation (cheaper than in Venice), has canals, a huge fish market, pleasant piazze, beaches and all things Italian and gives access to the Po valley and nature reserve. The biggie is that you can go to Venice by boat from the mainland to Pellestrina and Pellestrina to Lido and bus through the islands for about a tenner, leaving just a short vaporetto trip to St Mark's. If you go by bike, you have to pedal as fast as the bus (but it can be slowed down by cycling in the middle of the road to block its progress, so I'm told).


I like Chioggia beetroot

I've just done a nice ride round the lanes but fairly slow and I walked down the one downhill in the shade as a precaution! (Also ended up walking the last but up it, not because I couldn't cycle it but because I ended up with bad cramp in my right foot).


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Before your time


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The 3D imaging was amazing.
> 
> Looking forward to the next episode on Venice, a city very close to my heart.



We've been to Venice twice, stayed in Ledo Dejeselo both times and had a day in Venice. The first time out was an organised trip, but the second one we organised it ourselves, we looked at the price of the organised trip and said how much! We had an amazing day and walked miles, one of the highlights was the amazing little back street pizza place we found for lunch.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> This^^^
> The Mont Blanc stays as desk or pocket decor whilst the Lamy does the real work.



I've owned two Mont Blanc fountain pens in the past, could not bet on with them, yet people I know think they are the best.


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4625912, member: 21629"]Shouldn't you change your avatar then ? 

View attachment 156319
[/QUOTE]
Why would he want a picture of rocky as his avatar?


----------



## TVC (5 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> It was excellent.
> 
> There is some sub aqua diving that @The Velvet Curtain would like.
> I may be biased because I like Alexander Armstrong.


I will have to give it a watch. The programme a out Thailand had a fair bit of diving on it, tbere are some beautiful reefs in the Andaman Sea.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> We've been to Venice twice, stayed in Ledo Dejeselo both times and had a day in Venice. The first time out was an organised trip, but the second one we organised it ourselves, we looked at the price of the organised trip and said how much! We had an amazing day and walked miles, one of the highlights was the amazing little back street pizza place we found for lunch.


I lived in Jeselo and Cattolica. Fab beaches.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The 3D imaging was amazing.
> 
> Looking forward to the next episode on Venice, a city very close to my heart.


And very close to the water.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jan 2017)

Today I am mostly making egg cosies.....


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2017)

A Brooks saddle that I had ordered arrived this morning and I've been cleaning it up a bit, it is pretty old but not sure how old.
My friend came round saying that he was going to tackle some suckers that my wife was complaining about. It was behind the magnolia tree she told me. Boy did we have fun, the ground resembled the battlefield of the Somme by the time we had finished, some of the roots were over 6 inches thick. I don't know what once lived there.


----------



## Smithbat (5 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> This^^^
> The Mont Blanc stays as desk or pocket decor whilst the Lamy does the real work.


I would love a Mont Blanc, I have a Lamy at home and one at work, the advantage being that no one takes my pen from my desk.


----------



## Smithbat (5 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> We've just watched it as well, amazing place, we also seen some places we recognised from our visit to Sorrento a couple of years ago.





Hill Wimp said:


> The 3D imaging was amazing.
> 
> Looking forward to the next episode on Venice, a city very close to my heart.


Right, I know watch I am watching tonight!

On a side note, Him indoors and I are thinking of having our holiday this year on a canal boat, have any of you lovely CC'ers been on one and if so any recommendations?


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jan 2017)

Yes, just come back from the Shropshire Union canal. Nice trip to Llangollen - very picturesque


----------



## Oxo (5 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I would love a Mont Blanc, I have a Lamy at home and one at work, the advantage being that no one takes my pen from my desk.


I've always been a Waterman man. My pen never went walk-about from my desk either.


----------



## marknotgeorge (5 Jan 2017)

My friends have been living on a narrowboat since they came back from travelling. It's very relaxing - the boat moves at no more than a fast walking pace. The Trent & Mersey runs reasonably close to where I live and is quite nice, as is the small town of Thorne, near Doncaster.


----------



## Smithbat (5 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Yes, just come back from the Shropshire Union canal. Nice trip to Llangollen - very picturesque


Oooh did you hire a boat by any chance?


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jan 2017)

Having lots of fun here


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Oooh did you hire a boat by any chance?


Yep. AngloWelsh.


----------



## GM (5 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> It was excellent.
> 
> There is some sub aqua diving that @The Velvet Curtain would like.
> I may be biased because I like Alexander Armstrong.




I started watching it too, but after 5 minutes it seemed a bit pointless ...... surprised you didn't post that!


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Did you hook up with the Cycling Naturalist?


No. Is he out that way?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> No. Is he out that way?


He is.

Did you go round Llangollen? My sister has some of her artwork in the Market on the Fringe which is by The Cornmill.


----------



## i hate hills (5 Jan 2017)

Today i bought ( online ) a pair of painters bib and brace overalls and a pair of Puma trainers.


----------



## Smithbat (5 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Yep. AngloWelsh.


I shall have a look, thanks


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jan 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> He is.
> 
> Did you go round Llangollen? My sister has some of her artwork in the Market on the Fringe which is by The Cornmill.


No. It was Sunday and getting late in the day. I managed Edinburgh Woollen Mill and a beer in The Bridge!


----------



## Smithbat (5 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Right, I know watch I am watching tonight!
> 
> On a side note, Him indoors and I are thinking of having our holiday this year on a canal boat, have any of you lovely CC'ers been on one and if so any recommendations?


Watched it and it was fab. Now I am on the Channel 5 app watching a series on Bridges, it is strangely fascinating!


----------



## Oxo (5 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Watched it and it was fab. Now I am on the Channel 5 app watching a series on Bridges, it is strangely fascinating!


You'll get over it.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4624982, member: 21629"]Easy to say "don't be daft". I had a perfect chance to change my life and what I've done? I wasted that chance. I had a chance to become a GP, a surgeon or any other medical specialist. For free. Years go by and I understand more and more clear what terrible mistake I've done. I was able to be a respectable specialist instead of being a zero and being treated as a zero.

I am daft ![/QUOTE]


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2017)

postman said:


> The tree is down,the cards are going for recycling.All the decorations are sorted.We have had a clear out.Some have not seen the light of day in years.We found some that we like,but the 'kids' did not deem them good enough to put out this year.Mrs Postman tells me WE will dress the tree in Dec.
> Mrs Postman has also decided a blitz on clearing out the house is on the cards for the better weather.Oh hooray i think not.Trips to the tip and charity shops,oh wonderful.


But it's not even Three Kings yet...
Since we've had an artificial tree, we used to keep it up until at least Twelfth Night, and usually Epiphany.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I would love a Mont Blanc, I have a Lamy at home and one at work, the advantage being that no one takes my pen from my desk.


They are very lovely and mine has given 20 years good service, but they are silly prices and other pens write as well or better according to taste.
Schaefer Targa was my fave, sadly no longer available.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Having lots of fun here
> View attachment 156337


Does it lay egg cosys?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm getting one of these:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38527350
> 
> You can carry 42 pies just in case you need to.


Yes, but it can be frustrating trying to find something that you have put in one of those pockets.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2017)

Have I just been conned? Gwen slowly lowered herself to the floor and spread herself out just as I was finishing my porridge. I put my bowl down to give her a tummy rub. Just as I gave her a stroke she got up to finish off my bowl.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Have I just been conned? Gwen slowly lowered herself to the floor and spread herself out just as I was finishing my porridge. I put my bowl down to give her a tummy rub. Just as I gave her a stroke she got up to finish off my bowl.


Totally. Mug


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jan 2017)

Morning all 

It's Friday


----------



## Smithbat (6 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Morning all
> 
> It's Friday


Slightly warmer too! A balmy 1.5 here.


----------



## Oxo (6 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Have I just been conned? Gwen slowly lowered herself to the floor and spread herself out just as I was finishing my porridge. I put my bowl down to give her a tummy rub. Just as I gave her a stroke she got up to finish off my bowl.


Catastrophic error.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jan 2017)

User said:


> TFI Friday...
> 
> 
> It's been one of those weeks.


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Jan 2017)

It's been a good week back so far. The Big Bad Boss has called me down twice after reviewing my work for extra details. No stress, no fuss. 

Wish my elbow would stop aching, though.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm getting one of these:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38527350
> 
> You can carry 42 pies just in case you need to.



A dell boy jacket?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Does it lay egg cosys?


It would save me time if it did!


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes!! You could carry a lot of dodgy watches for sale in those pockets



Thats what I was thinking. Mind you do they still do watches? Perhaps they've moved on, dodgy phones and other tech perhaps?


----------



## Oxo (6 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Thats what I was thinking. Mind you do they still do watches? Perhaps they've moved on, dodgy phones and other tech perhaps?


Maybe they have moved on, but they will always have the time for watches.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jan 2017)

TimmytheCat has to go to the vets this morning.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Slightly warmer too! A balmy 1.5 here.



It is  here today


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2017)

Well at last my sore throat has started to ease, its still sore but doesn't feel like someone's worked it over with a wire brush any more. my coughing fits are also easing, I no longer feel the need to pick my lungs up off the floor when I've finished coughing. The worst bit at the moment is the foul taste in my mouth.


----------



## mybike (6 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Just received the first phone call from Microsoft (India) about my computer. Grrrrrrr.



But they're so much fun. 

Especially when you don't have a windows machine.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> TimmytheCat has to go to the vets this morning.


What's wrong ?


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2017)

Well I recon thats a disgrace, its now 6 days into the new year and I haven't turned a pedal yet, in fact I haven't turned a pedal since before Xmas, my bike is sat behind me clean bright and shinning, complete with new saddle and pedals and all I'm doing is looking at it.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> TimmytheCat has to go to the vets this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> TimmytheCat has to go to the vets this morning.


Awwww. Hugs for Timmy. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## mybike (6 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm getting one of these:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38527350
> 
> You can carry 42 pies just in case you need to.



They advise against using all the pockets at once.


----------



## alicat (6 Jan 2017)

I have just eaten two slices of Christmas cake for breakfast.


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2017)

Christmas cards down.... and most of the decorations... just noticed the stained glass mistletoe but it needs a mend and I'm hoping a friend can fix it for me!


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jan 2017)

alicat said:


> I have just eaten two slices of Christmas cake for breakfast.


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Well I recon thats a disgrace, its now 6 days into the new year and I haven't turned a pedal yet, in fact I haven't turned a pedal since before Xmas, my bike is sat behind me clean bright and shinning, complete with new saddle and pedals and all I'm doing is looking at it.


Welcome to my world


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> What's wrong ?





hopless500 said:


>





Mo1959 said:


> Awwww. Hugs for Timmy. Hope it's nothing serious.



He has asthma, and we just wanted to check on him because his cough was getting worse, but he's OK. It appears the cold and change in environment can effect the cough (Christmas trees and dusting that sort of thing)


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2017)

I think I am becoming addicted to making egg cosies


----------



## Katherine (6 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Morning all
> 
> It's Friday



I'm not quite as excited as you as it means that it's almost Monday and I'm back in school. It has been a lovely relaxing week but sadly it's nearly over. 



dave r said:


> Well I recon thats a disgrace, its now 6 days into the new year and I haven't turned a pedal yet, in fact I haven't turned a pedal since before Xmas, my bike is sat behind me clean bright and shinning, complete with new saddle and pedals and all I'm doing is looking at it.



You'll enjoy the ride all the more when you are well and finally get out. 
It took me to the third ride after being ill to come back buzzing, but I did feel so much better after the first two shorter ones.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm getting one of these:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-38527350
> 
> You can carry 42 pies just in case you need to.


Reminds one of a photographers vest, or one of those sport coats made by Duluth Trading.




Their picture, but I do have one. Made of a material like firehose cloth, not stylish but functional.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> It is  here today


It is -1 here right now. Fahrenheit.


----------



## Oxo (6 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I think I am becoming addicted to making egg cosies
> View attachment 156381


Eye, I can see that.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> I'm not quite as excited as you as it means that it's almost Monday and I'm back in school. It has been a lovely relaxing week but sadly it's nearly over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even though we have only been back for 3 and a half days, it feels as though we haven't been off


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Jan 2017)

alicat said:


> I have just eaten two slices of Christmas cake for breakfast.


I'm having a mince pie for dessert.


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I think I am becoming addicted to making egg cosies
> View attachment 156381


You need to buy more googly eyes.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jan 2017)

What a dull miserable day. The fellow reading the weather report on Radio Lancs said it'll be chilly for the time of year. Time of year? It's January what's he expect?!


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2017)

Gah. Due to an untimely phone call I have burnt toast and over scrambled eggs. Gah!


----------



## lutonloony (6 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Gah. Due to an untimely phone call I have burnt toast and over scrambled eggs. Gah!


bad form


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2017)

@hopless500 

When you do your knitting, how do you block/steam/press your knitted pieces before sewing them?


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2017)

My bottle of cough mixture says for oral use only. What do they think I'm going to do with it? Snort it? Inject it?


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> My bottle of cough mixture says for oral use only. What do they think I'm going to do with it? Snort it? Inject it?


None of those things. Which is why they're worried.


----------



## TVC (6 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> My bottle of cough mixture says for oral use only. What do they think I'm going to do with it? Snort it? Inject it?


Perhaps you've been having problems with bottom coughs.


----------



## TVC (6 Jan 2017)

I am going out go buy Kimchi.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> @hopless500
> 
> When you do your knitting, how do you block/steam/press your knitted pieces before sewing them?


I use a garden kneeler foam pad and pin stuff on there.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I use a garden kneeler foam pad and pin stuff on there.



I was going to pin it to a towel. Then dampen everything slightly and allow it to dry flat. Will that work?


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Hops won't have a clue about that. You'd be better to ask @potsy.


I am in too much pain to answer stupid questions today, went to bed fine and woke up with a broken foot.
Or at least that's how it feels, just walked a mile to the shop and back, it was agony


----------



## Smithbat (6 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I use a garden kneeler foam pad and pin stuff on there.


Does it make a huge difference, I only knit little things, mainly socks but sometimes dolls and toys. I have never blocked, but am curious to know how/why.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I am in too much pain to answer stupid questions today, went to bed fine and woke up with a broken foot.
> Or at least that's how it feels, just walked a mile to the shop and back, it was agony


Have you been sleep kicking people?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I was going to pin it to a towel. Then dampen everything slightly and allow it to dry flat. Will that work?


Not sure a towel will hold things flat. You need something with a little resistance. But yes dampen and allow to dry.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Does it make a huge difference, I only knit little things, mainly socks but sometimes dolls and toys. I have never blocked, but am curious to know how/why.


I use it more when things need to be square.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2017)

Today I'm mostly wearing my Christmas socks from @Hill Wimp


----------



## Katherine (6 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Even though we have only been back for 3 and a half days, it feels as though we haven't been off


I don't want to know that!


----------



## Katherine (6 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Gah. Due to an untimely phone call I have burnt toast and over scrambled eggs. Gah!



Oh no! The two worst things to over cook! 



potsy said:


> I am in too much pain to answer stupid questions today, went to bed fine and woke up with a broken foot.
> Or at least that's how it feels, just walked a mile to the shop and back, it was agony



Gout?


----------



## Katherine (6 Jan 2017)

All these *new* socks just need a bike in the picture and they'd be photo competion winners!


----------



## Katherine (6 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Bike? Bike? Anyone would think this is a cycling forum


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> All these *new* socks just need a bike in the picture and they'd be photo competion winners!


I have new socks too, I will model them later 



Katherine said:


> Gout?


How dare you, I thought only fat old people got that?


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I am in too much pain to answer stupid questions today, went to bed fine and woke up with a broken foot.
> Or at least that's how it feels, just walked a mile to the shop and back, it was agony


You could have tried cycling ... would have meant no weight on the broken limb


----------



## Katherine (6 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I have new socks too, I will model them later
> 
> 
> How dare you, I thought only fat old people got that?



Sorry, I sympathise! 
Not necessarily. It's more common than people think and is the second most common cause of foot pain. 

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/foot-pain/pages/introduction.aspx


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> You could have tried cycling ... would have meant no weight on the broken limb


I am not allowed to cycle because of my lurgy, and it's raining


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I am not allowed to cycle because of my lurgy, and it's raining


You forgot to mention that there was also an "r" in the month ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2017)

I am just about to leave here....


----------



## lutonloony (6 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I have new socks too, I will model them later
> 
> 
> How dare you, I thought only fat old people got that?


I'm thin and young (ish) and I get it


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I am just about to leave here....
> 
> View attachment 156410


France or the train?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> France or the train?


The train!!!
Blighty ahoy xx

NORWICH ;-)


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jan 2017)

I've been in the Microsoft technology centre this afternoon.

I thought you'd be impressed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've been in the Microsoft technology centre this afternoon.
> 
> I thought you'd be impressed.
> 
> View attachment 156413


PC World?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> ..... that's an old joke


I'm so going to be in trouble.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jan 2017)

He's off to see @hopless500 .

Does she know her Beer stocks are about to be depleted


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The train!!!
> Blighty ahoy xx
> 
> NORWICH ;-)


Bugger

Better get off my bum and hoover


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> PC World?


What have you been told about trying to be funny?


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jan 2017)

I have just bought a Euro millions lottery ticket.


----------



## TVC (6 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today I'm mostly wearing my Christmas socks from @Hill Wimp
> 
> View attachment 156408


Woohoo, Vaarks in waiting.


----------



## TVC (6 Jan 2017)

I have secured Korean supplies, Lu is in for a feast tomorrow.


----------



## TVC (6 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Lazy git! It's incredibly easy to make...


You know my address


----------



## Smithbat (6 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm so going to be in trouble.....


Dead man walking I'd say


----------



## Smithbat (6 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have secured Korean supplies, Lu is in for a feast tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 156416


What is Kimchi?


----------



## TVC (6 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> What is Kimchi?


It is a spicy pickled cabbage which is basically the Korean national dish and they serve it as a relish or a side with many dishes. Every Korean mother has her own recipe - which is of course the best ever. Getting decent bought Kimchi in this country is difficult, making it yourself not so ( according to User anyway, I've never tried).


----------



## Haitch (6 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It is a spicy pickled cabbage which is basically the Korean national dish and they serve it as a relish or a side with many dishes. Every Korean mother has her own recipe - which is of course the best ever. Getting decent bought Kimchi in this country is difficult, making it yourself not so ( according to User anyway, I've never tried).



Recipe:
http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-easy-kimchi-at-home-189390

Video:
http://www.thekitchn.com/videos/25oSrufP


----------



## Smithbat (6 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It is a spicy pickled cabbage which is basically the Korean national dish and they serve it as a relish or a side with many dishes. Every Korean mother has her own recipe - which is of course the best ever. Getting decent bought Kimchi in this country is difficult, making it yourself not so ( according to User anyway, I've never tried).


Hmmm, I am not sure if I would like it, if I see any I shall get some and try it.

I am making my own sweet and sour chicken this evening, much nicer than a jar.


----------



## midlife (6 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm also wearing Christmas socks knitted by Heidi who is my friend Gaby's mum. Gaby was the Swiss women's goalkeeper and 2007 inline skating world champion.
> 
> View attachment 156409



Is it me or are your feet quite "pointy"?

Shaun


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> What have you been told about trying to be funny?


Soz....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I think I am becoming addicted to making egg cosies
> View attachment 156381


An addiction so utterly daft it's inspired!


----------



## TVC (6 Jan 2017)

Alan H said:


> Recipe:
> http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-easy-kimchi-at-home-189390
> 
> Video:
> http://www.thekitchn.com/videos/25oSrufP


I have recipes in the Korean cookbook I got for Christmas, some nice looking variations and versions where you pickle other veg.

I will report back on the bought one, I picked it because it has had some good reviews on line, so I will see. Also the shop is five minutes drive away and I pass it regularly, and that big packet only cost £3.15.


----------



## TVC (6 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Hmmm, I am not sure if I would like it, if I see any I shall get some and try it.
> 
> I am making my own sweet and sour chicken this evening, much nicer than a jar.


I have never bought a sweet and sour sauce, it is so easy to make there is no point.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have never bought a sweet and sour sauce, it is so easy to make there is no point.


I know that now, I didn't before hence why I always bought sauce. I never understand why people but bolognese sauce as there is nothing easier in the world to make.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2017)

I just discovered that I can get my cycling shoes over my slipper socks. Also that owing to a misdistribution of water, it started raining on me in Greenwich Park but their drinking fountains were dry.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jan 2017)

It's been a funny old day, what with one thing and another.


----------



## TVC (6 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> It's been a funny old day, what with one thing and another.


Tea, beer or whisky to finish it with then?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The train!!!
> Blighty ahoy xx
> 
> NORWICH ;-)


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He's off to see @hopless500 .
> 
> Does she know her Beer stocks are about to be depleted


Safe. I've drunk it all


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> An addiction so utterly daft it's inspired!


The world needs more egg cosies.
I use mine all the time to keep the 2nd egg warm


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today I'm mostly wearing my Christmas socks from @Hill Wimp
> 
> View attachment 156408


There's clearly something wrong there. Your sock pairer needs to be flogged.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Tea, beer or whisky to finish it with then?


Gin and Valium might be better.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have never bought a sweet and sour sauce, it is so easy to make there is no point.



You do make the best sweet and sour sauce


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jan 2017)

I am researching glazed interior 30 minute fire resistant doors.

Yawn.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4627530, member: 21629"]Fabs is wearing *TROUSERS *!!!! Not shorts !!!    Fabs, are you going to Siberia or is it Siberia in Deal ???[/QUOTE]
He has been in France all week.

Back in Deal and 






he is back in his shorts.


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I am researching glazed interior 30 minute fire resistant doors.
> 
> Yawn.


Have you found any yet....? That fit


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Jan 2017)

They both like that. Ewwwww...


----------



## Smithbat (6 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He has been in France all week.
> 
> Back in Deal and
> 
> ...


Sounds like me with flip flops, I only put covered shoes on to cycle or when it is thick snow.


----------



## TVC (6 Jan 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I am researching glazed interior 30 minute fire resistant doors.
> 
> Yawn.


Well Friday night is party night.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I have new socks too, I will model them later
> 
> 
> How dare you, I thought only fat old people got that?


Oi!


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Sounds like me with flip flops, I only put covered shoes on to cycle or when it is thick snow.


 Same here






I've just been told off because Elmlea does other work as well as real cream when cooking


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He has been in France all week.
> 
> Back in Deal and
> 
> ...



Have you checked the use by date on those?


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Same here
> 
> View attachment 156437
> 
> ...



Damn straight it don't. What _were_ you thinking?


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Jan 2017)

I'm either procrastinating or dithering.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Damn straight it don't. What _were_ you thinking?


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I'm either procrastinating or dithering.


No you are thinking


----------



## TVC (6 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Same here
> 
> View attachment 156437
> 
> ...


At least he's dressed this time.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jan 2017)

33km in minus 10 degrees. I got lost in a forest just before darkness fell. That was a bit of a worry. At least I am pretty sure I have ridden where nobody has ridden a bike before :O) Its great riding in winter if you have the right gear on.

https://www.strava.com/activities/823154007


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Same here
> 
> View attachment 156437
> 
> ...


Elmlea


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> No you are thinking


Overthinking. Anyway, I've bitten the bullet...


----------



## TVC (6 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Elmlea


He'll educate her in time.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jan 2017)

I've just paid overdue NIC2 . I'm so naughty.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2017)

Sprout surprise pt2


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4627530, member: 21629"]Fabs is wearing *TROUSERS *!!!! Not shorts !!!    Fabs, are you going to Siberia or is it Siberia in Deal ???[/QUOTE]
Orleans...work. -2C


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Sprout surprise pt2


Take cover!


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Sprout surprise pt2


Sounds ominous...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2017)

After watching Modus, all the foreign series on the BBC, and all the series on Walter Presents (Channel 4 online site) I've discovered an invariable pan-European rule: if there's either an outside shed or a caravan, it will be torched by the end of the series. I blame Top Gear.


----------



## i hate hills (6 Jan 2017)

I would like a new bike for my birthday. My birthday is in July . Today i treated Mrs ihh to lunch at an Austrailian themed resturant . Slowly slowly doing good deeds . Pathing the way to cycle happiness. Dont tell her anyone.....


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Jan 2017)

i hate hills said:


> I would like a new bike for my birthday. My birthday is in July . Today i treated Mrs ihh to lunch at an Austrailian themed resturant . Slowly slowly doing good deeds . Pathing the way to cycle happiness. Dont tell her anyone.....


You've been rumbled already. One of the few things I know about women is that They Do Hints.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> You've been rumbled already. One of the few things I know about women is that They Do Hints.


Oh yes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> You've been rumbled already. One of the few things I know about women is that They Do Hints.


The trick now is cunningly dropping hints about not wanting socks, underwear or toiletries for your birthday. They do those.....


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Yeah... you're not that old....


Thank you Reg


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2017)

Like a kid in a sweet shop this afternoon. On auto Trader looking for a replacement for the old gal, my trusty getz. I saw Hyundai I10's by the bucket full, a smidgen of Suzuki splashes, a raft of vauxhall Aquila's, a splash with a different badge and a platoon of toyota yarises, but Information overload, I couldn't make my mind up.


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Like a kid in a sweet shop this afternoon. On auto Trader looking for a replacement for the old gal, my trusty getz. I saw Hyundai I10's by the bucket full, a smidgen of Suzuki splashes, a raft of vauxhall Aquila's, a splash with a different badge and a platoon of toyota yarises, but Information overload, I couldn't make my mind up.


Trabant, all the cool kids are getting them


----------



## summerdays (6 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Sounds like me with flip flops, I only put covered shoes on to cycle or when it is thick snow.


Complete opposite of me... I wear boots all winter!! Or slippers and two pairs of socks .... then come summer the toes come out and the legs.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Trabant, all the cool kids are getting them



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySlxkrFOh2I


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m_Z85W5low

Dacia-Now that's a swingin' car


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jan 2017)

Or you could get one of those Rivian cars, when they figure out what kind of car they will build. At least, they now have an auto plant.(The old Mitsubishi one where my Lancer was made)


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2017)

i hate hills said:


> I would like a new bike for my birthday. My birthday is in July . Today i treated Mrs ihh to lunch at an Austrailian themed resturant . Slowly slowly doing good deeds . Pathing the way to cycle happiness. Dont tell her anyone.....



I approve of your plan. Good luck!


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jan 2017)

A year ago today @hopless500 and I collected this little bundle






Time has flown and he has grown


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> A year ago today @hopless500 and I collected this little bundle
> 
> View attachment 156466
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> A year ago today @hopless500 and I collected this little bundle
> 
> View attachment 156466
> 
> ...


My little gingernut


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2017)

I'm going to take my bike for a full service today - there's a couple of things that need doing that I don't have the tools (or, truth be told, the inclination) for. I feel very indulgent.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jan 2017)

My boiler has decided to down tools! Though why wait till Friday evening. At least I should be grateful it's a bit warmer than it was earlier in the week.


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> My boiler has decided to down tools! Though why wait till Friday evening. At least I should be grateful it's a bit warmer than it was earlier in the week.


Oh no! That is bad timing. Hopefully it will be easily fixed.


----------



## mybike (7 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've not been out for a ride yet since Christmas either....while there's icy roads about I'm sticking to walking. I just want to avoid falling off.....*I don't bounce like I used to*.



Isn't that the problem.


----------



## mybike (7 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm also wearing Christmas socks knitted by Heidi who is my friend Gaby's mum. Gaby was the Swiss women's goalkeeper and 2007 inline skating world champion.
> 
> View attachment 156409



We can tell.



midlife said:


> Is it me or are your feet quite "pointy"?
> 
> Shaun



Matches his ears.


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2017)

It's taken me two days to read a year's worth of @Fab Foodie 's what's the postie brought today thread, after being very excited to finally receive my first club jersey. I thought I would read the whole thread before posting in it! 
In the process Vernon taught me how to use a special tyre lever tool that I could never understand. He bought one back in the spring and responded to a question about it with a fantastic explanation. I will have another try with mine next time I need to remove a tyre. A small but significant legacy. 
Cycle Chat is awesome and I'm so glad that I read the whole thread.


----------



## TVC (7 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> A year ago today @hopless500 and I collected this little bundle
> 
> View attachment 156466
> 
> ...


Not the only cute bundle of mischief you have picked up in the last year eh?


----------



## TVC (7 Jan 2017)

I can always tell who has been active on Facebook by the number on cats of my timeline. Just saying


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Jan 2017)

Perusing the Screwfix catalogue in store has a similar feel of masculine taciturnity as standing in the gents. Apart from the perusing, obviously.

In other news, I have it, and it is indeed a fine beast of Teutonic proportions!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Perusing the Screwfix catalogue in store has a similar feel of masculine taciturnity as standing in the gents. Apart from the perusing, obviously.
> 
> In other news, I have it, and it is indeed a fine beast of Teutonic proportions!


Are you in a German toilet?


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not the only cute bundle of mischief you have picked up in the last year eh?


Interesting description


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not the only cute bundle of mischief you have picked up in the last year eh?



Eh?Eh? Say no more, nudge nudge, wink wink.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jan 2017)

I've just ran my fastest 3 mile run and my fastest 1 mile.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySlxkrFOh2I
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4m_Z85W5low
> ...



Off to look at buying another today ....


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are you in a German toilet?


Errrr... No.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jan 2017)

I have just parpened some shencils, using a very small shencil parpener. 

Does anyone else still do that?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have just parpened some shencils, using a very small shencil parpener.
> 
> Does anyone else still do that?


Yes, but my imperial pencils never seem to fit any of the new fangled metric sharpeners I own!


----------



## Speicher (7 Jan 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes, but my imperial pencils never seem to fit any of the new fangled metric sharpeners I own!





I have some unused and un parpened shencils. They must be mint imperials.


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have just parpened some shencils, using a very small shencil parpener.
> 
> Does anyone else still do that?


Not since I invested in a repellent pencil.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> Oh no! That is bad timing. Hopefully it will be easily fixed.


Well apparently the normal guy can come around on Wednesday.... I think it turns cold on Thursday I think! Mr Summerdays thinks it is possibly the pump ... it's not flowing correctly and the boiler overheats and cuts out is his diagnosis... mine is it's making some horrible noises!


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4628336, member: 21629"]Oiiiii ....
I forgot to take Paroxetine in the morning yesterday as I always do. So I took a tablet in the evening (which is also ok). Couple of hours later I took sleeping tablet and went to sleep.
But I always take Paroxetine in the morning and my brain got used to that.
And it worked like double sleeping tablet. I slept 13 hours, still feel sleepy and my head feels like it's made from cotton wool. [/QUOTE]

I take my duloxetine at teatime. The doctor said that if I take it then, the drowsy bit will be when you're supposed to be asleep anyway. It's harder to remember, though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have just parpened some shencils, using a very small shencil parpener.
> 
> Does anyone else still do that?


Rery varely.


----------



## tyred (7 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @Fab Foodie has asked me to post this picture of his meal last night - and I'm happy to oblige
> 
> View attachment 156481



Nice starter, what's for afters?


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2017)

Lurgy day ten and I've taken a step backward. Over the last couple of days I've started to feel better, but today I woke with a sore crusty watery eye and my cough is back to full intensity, also I'm very snotty nosed again. So we start again hoping for a better day tomorrow, hoping that a some point this will clear.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4628336, member: 21629"]Oiiiii ....
I forgot to take Paroxetine in the morning yesterday as I always do. So I took a tablet in the evening (which is also ok). Couple of hours later I took sleeping tablet and went to sleep.
But I always take Paroxetine in the morning and my brain got used to that.
And it worked like double sleeping tablet. I slept 13 hours, still feel sleepy and my head feels like it's made from cotton wool. [/QUOTE]
I take my Citilopram with my evening meal and it helps me sleep. Try not taking your sleeping tablet tonight and just take your other one. You may find that you don't need your sleeping tablets and that you are sharper during the day. 
A lot of ADs make you drowsy. I can't take mine in the day as it makes me even more tired than I already am.


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I hope you feel better soon. I'm still recovering from my cold. So no cycling today. Perhaps I'll go out tomorrow.


I'm a month into this lurgy, cough just about showing signs of going.


----------



## TVC (7 Jan 2017)

No lurgy in this housr, we have just done a fast paced 5 mile walk, which may have included coffee and cake in the middle.

Time now to cook Korean.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> No lurgy in this housr, we have just done a fast paced 5 mile walk, which may have included coffee and cake in the middle.
> 
> Time now to cook Korean.



I'm not sure about the fast walk, my Good lady has stopped doing fast. But the coffee and cake stop sounds good.


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm not sure about the fast walk, my Good lady has stopped doing fast. But the coffee and cake stop sounds good.


I doubt TVC has a fast walk in him, unless he was being chased by Reg


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jan 2017)

I have bought a new watch, no battery required, it is charged by light.


----------



## TVC (7 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I doubt TVC has a fast walk in him, unless he was being chased by Reg


I'd let him catch me.


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Jan 2017)

just checked the weather.... according to the Beeb its mist, then fog, then mist, then fog and so on ...which prompts the mundane question, when does mist become fog and vice versa?


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm not sure about the fast walk, my Good lady has stopped doing fast. But the coffee and cake stop sounds good.



The cafe hasn't been there for long, Coffee Cosmo I think it is called, very busy, plenty of staff and quick service with a smile, we may need to go back.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2017)

More bad news for Leicester, Sheehans musical has joined Irish menswear and Fenwicks in closing down.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> More bad news for Leicester, Sheehans musical has joined Irish menswear and Fenwicks in closing down.



Fenwicks is an iconic store but not somewhere I would do my shopping, overpriced tat so no wonder it is closing although very bad news for the staff.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Lurgy day ten and I've taken a step backward. Over the last couple of days I've started to feel better, but today I woke with a sore crusty watery eye and my cough is back to full intensity, also I'm very snotty nosed again. So we start again hoping for a better day tomorrow, hoping that a some point this will clear.


I had that 2nd hit too. I was feeling on the mend and then the sore throat, hacking cough and snottiness returned but without the fever of the 1st hit. Luckily, apart from the lingering cough and excessive tissue consumption every time I go out into the cold, it didn't last long.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> Nice starter, what's for afters?


Just a wafer thin mint.....


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have just parpened some shencils, using a very small shencil parpener.
> 
> Does anyone else still do that?



No, but I do get my mucking fords wuddled up sometimes.


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4628466, member: 21629"]

Citalopram and Paroxetine work different. I was on Citalopram in 2006 and it had all possible side effects on me. It was a nightmare.
Paroxetine doesn't cause any drowsiness to me. I was even driving a car (with a permission of psychiatrist). As I mentioned I take it in the morning so it's all day gap between it and sleeping tablets. But yesterday that gap was too short so it caused too long sleep and strange feeling in my head.[/QUOTE]

I haven't taken Paroxetine, but Citalopram and Fluoxetine (Prozac) give me side effects that I don't think would affect you and @Hill Wimp . So I'm on Duloxetine and can't drink proper beer. It's choose the least irksome side effects with these things...


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Jan 2017)

The Byrkley Park garden centre makes a nice mocha. And @alicat makes a good mocha companion!


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Jan 2017)

In other news, where do I put pictures of my new steed, then?


----------



## i hate hills (7 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> I approve of your plan. Good luck!


Thanks Katherine . Good to get a female angle on things....


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2017)




----------



## TVC (7 Jan 2017)

This evening's meal: Dak Bokkeum Tang with Sticky Rice and Kimchi, I've come over all Korean. I can hear @potsy screwing his face up from here.


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2017)

I thought they only ate dogs?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> No, but I do get my mucking fords wuddled up sometimes.


Yes, you dearly rue....


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Any kebabs for the main course?


I've got a horrible feeling that the muck in the photo is the main course


----------



## TVC (7 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I've got a horrible feeling that the muck in the photo is the main course


You really should try the fermented cabbage, it is rather good.


----------



## tyred (7 Jan 2017)

I think I've probably set a new record for the most amount of coughs and sneezes in one day!


----------



## TVC (7 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> I think I've probably set a new record for the most amount of coughs and sneezes in one day!


The Mancunian sicknote will see that as a challenge.


----------



## TVC (7 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm hoping they have rice pudding and jam for afters.....or perhaps a spotted dick.


Just a nice cup of tea, proper breakfast tea too, none of your floral rubbish.


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> But at least Tyred didn't wake up with a broken foot like some people.


The foot fixed itself overnight, I am a medical marvel


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jan 2017)

Week 6 of the virus and I'm left with a tickly cough that started the whole thing off. Damn annoying.

In other news I am crocheting a dog. I can't have a real one until I retire next year  so I making my own.

I have had oven chips for supper as the chef is elsewhere tonight. He did however cook a mean brunch and has promised to ensure I am fed tomorrow when he is home again


----------



## TVC (7 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> The foot fixed itself overnight, I am a medical marvel


Are you sure you weren't just making it up to get attention?


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Are you sure you weren't just making it up to get attention?


Who would do something so ridiculous?


----------



## screenman (7 Jan 2017)

We are living in a kids free zone for the first time in 42 years and 6 months. Yippee, the start of a great new life for the pair of us.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> What dog will you get when you retire? An English bulldog?


Border Terrier and possibly a Whippet. I am in negotiations with Henry and Sasha.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jan 2017)

My niece has got a border terrier. He is lovely.  

He is the colour, and nearly the size, of a small brown bear. He is so well behaved and I have sometimes had the pleasure of taking him allowed him the pleasure of taking me for a walk. I know that he needs a lot of exercise.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jan 2017)

Not mundane at all but my knees have just given way looking at this and I'm lying down.


----------



## postman (7 Jan 2017)

Dan is back in Manchester for another term at Uni.Charlotte goes back to Edinburgh on Tuesday.Charlotte is having a weekend in Manchester with her Brother.The house is so quiet,there is no aromas of perfume or aftershave around.Upstairs is dark and no light leaks from under closed doors.Bugger i do miss them both.They are always so chatty,i love to know what is going on in their lives.Roll on Summer so we can go on holiday together.Empty nesting gets some getting used to.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4628999, member: 21629"]I cannot get rid of a thought that I want to rent a room in Hill Wimp's house.  nice house, 2 cats, personal chef ...
(I'm joking)[/QUOTE]
Yebbut, it's a really small room and you'd have to share with me several times a year ( and I snore!!)


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4629037, member: 21629"]Hopless, I will kindly let you sleep in the shed.  Hills already informed me about your almighty snore.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jan 2017)

I bought better mittens this afternoon. It skyrocketed up into the teens (Fahrenheit) this afternoon, so a warming trend is under way, just in time for a furnace call. Furnace problems were a good impetus to get my gas fireplace going, though.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2017)

I'm falling to bits. Had sore outer arches in my feet since New Year but my left foot got very bad on Friday and swollen. I've narrowed it down to a pair of shoes I don't wear often and possibly having the laces too tight putting pressure on the top of my foot. I've done it once before with some walking shoes.

Doh...


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jan 2017)

What a drag foot problems can be. I get a similar situation, and I drive a small bus all day. I switched to high top sport shoes (Nike Air) and that seems to have solved many problems for me.


----------



## summerdays (8 Jan 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> just checked the weather.... according to the Beeb its mist, then fog, then mist, then fog and so on ...which prompts the mundane question, when does mist become fog and vice versa?


Depends on the definition but I guess 1 meter T the deciding point! 

Looking up the definition gave me two different values for the boundary between the two ... aviation 1000 m and the general public 180 m


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2017)

Morning. I have just been downstairs to make our hot drinks. First thing, open door and say hello to GWEN, next fill kettle. With Gwen telling me how hungry she is I go and get a new packet of food for her a bit blurry eyed. I decided to open a new box as I could see that they both liked what I gave them yesterday, they had eaten the gravy/jelly but left the chunks of recycled meat. I opened the new packet. Oh dear! It was full of chunks, never mind, I put the bowl down, she took one sniff and walked away. You should have seen the Paddington stare she gave me. I'D RATHER GO HUNGRY!
I hope that you will appreciate the arms lengths that I am going to writing this with Gwen sat between me and the computer.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2017)

Doh! I've just been looking for the 7 day quiz but I'm still thinking it's December.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Well apparently the normal guy can come around on Wednesday.... I think it turns cold on Thursday I think! Mr Summerdays thinks it is possibly the pump ... it's not flowing correctly and the boiler overheats and cuts out is his diagnosis... mine is it's making some horrible noises!


Sounds possibly like what Mr Summerdays thinks. The water is becoming so hot that gas bubbles are forming and making banging noises.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> The foot fixed itself overnight, I am a medical marvel


Was it just a bad dream?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2017)

On the subject of parpening shencils. 2B's or not 2B's. Doh!


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You really should try the fermented cabbage, it is rather good.



After all, most of you seem quite devoted to fermented drink.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Have you found any yet....? That fit


A nice oak framed one has been chosen, ta.


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> I'm falling to bits. Had sore outer arches in my feet since New Year but my left foot got very bad on Friday and swollen. I've narrowed it down to a pair of shoes I don't wear often and possibly having the laces too tight putting pressure on the top of my foot. I've done it once before with some walking shoes.
> 
> Doh...



I have a rolling pin for that purpose, actually a number since I had one at work. 

Roll the pin back and forth under the arch with the foot.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2017)

I'm just back from a irriguous and foggy four mile run.


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm just back from a irriguous and foggy four mile run.


I've just got up


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jan 2017)

Ive just made tea and read about the Beltany Stone Circle near Raphoe in Ireland.


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm just back from a irriguous and foggy four mile run.



Walked a mile so far.


----------



## Oxo (8 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> On the subject of parpening shencils. 2B's or not 2B's. Doh!


I feel as though I have been Spiked.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I've just got up


Did Lu slap you to the floor again?


----------



## Oxo (8 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ive just made tea and read about the Beltany Stone Circle near Raphoe in Ireland.


Visited Castlerigg stone circle recently. Just went for a walk round.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2017)

Just been told off for trying to get shoes on and wash the car, really struggling walking. Darn it. Sofa surfing today.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Just been told off for trying to get shoes on and wash the car, really struggling walking. Darn it. Sofa surfing today.


It's gonna rain any minute


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> It's gonna rain any minute



You know what I'm like.


----------



## Smithbat (8 Jan 2017)

I have had a lovely bacon roll and debating whether to go out on my bike...


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2017)

Oh dear! I just got the lady from Dragon's Den confused with Charlie Dimmock.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm just back from a irriguous and foggy four mile run.


Irriguous! Got to be a cyclechat first.


----------



## marknotgeorge (8 Jan 2017)

I went out on my new Hendricks and discovered a disused tram recorder, a not-disused new Co-op, lots of hills (I must live in the bottom of a bowl) and not much fitness.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jan 2017)

Beautiful, sunny and mild here on the beach.

Just sayin


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I went out on my new Hendricks and discovered a disused tram recorder, a not-disused new Co-op, lots of hills (I must live in the bottom of a bowl) and not much fitness.


Sorry but Hendricks is Gin and only Gin unless it's spelt Hendrix.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear! I just got the lady from Dragon's Den confused with Charlie Dimmock.



Dragon's GarDen with Kelly Hoppen?


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

Just returned from a 3.5 mile walk, we came back will rollmops and apricot jam.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jan 2017)

First Shredded Wheat breakfast of the winter. Milk wasn't hot enough.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2017)

Playing some vinyl on my JVC separates 'midi' system that I've has a good 30 years. Cost me about £500 at the time. My daughter is rather confused at how these bits of plastic work - digital age eh !!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I have just been downstairs to make our hot drinks. First thing, open door and say hello to GWEN, next fill kettle. With Gwen telling me how hungry she is I go and get a new packet of food for her a bit blurry eyed. I decided to open a new box as I could see that they both liked what I gave them yesterday, they had eaten the gravy/jelly but left the chunks of recycled meat. I opened the new packet. Oh dear! It was full of chunks, never mind, I put the bowl down, she took one sniff and walked away. You should have seen the Paddington stare she gave me. I'D RATHER GO HUNGRY!
> I hope that you will appreciate the arms lengths that I am going to writing this with Gwen sat between me and the computer.


Just cheat and mash the chunks up with a fork.


----------



## Oxo (8 Jan 2017)

Just spotted a new machine for tackling rides in the Yorkshire Dales. It's an e-bike gum.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> Just spotted a new machine for tackling rides in the Yorkshire Dales. It's an e-bike gum.


Yellow card being considered.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Just back from my first ride of the year!! 26 wet miles


35 miles here. Mizzle for first 5 miles. Drier from thereon in. Aston Pottery Cafe rammed with cyclists. Nice ride with some new faces too. :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> What are you waiting for? A video replay?


My laptop....


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> What are you waiting for? A video replay?


Hill wimp's permission


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

Just bought tickets to see The Jesus and Mary Chain. Booked three more comedy shows too, this isn't turning out to be a quieter year after all.


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> First Shredded Wheat breakfast of the winter. Milk wasn't hot enough.



Oh dear, hot milk with shredded wheat. Mr Grouser would not be amused.


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just been through my Twitter account and stopped following any one who is a political commentator. I've decided the best approach to current affairs is to be semi ignorant. If Mafeking is relieved, can someone send me a telegram?


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jan 2017)

Furballs snuggling.

In other news I have been creating. There may have been an explosion of paint and material in my work room.


----------



## marknotgeorge (8 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sorry but Hendricks is Gin and only Gin unless it's spelt Hendrix.


Gin? Foul Stuff.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2017)

I'm feeling a lot better than yesterday and my cough's eased. I've also been out and about in the car, looking enviously at the cyclists I've been passing. I also saw a young lady enjoying a Sunday mornings horse riding.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Gin? Foul Stuff.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Hill wimp's permission


Oh yeah


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

What's this @hoppy?


----------



## Smithbat (8 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> 35 miles here. Mizzle for first 5 miles. Drier from thereon in. Aston Pottery Cafe rammed with cyclists. Nice ride with some new faces too. :-)


13 miles here, but no mizzle. Nice steady ride with one stupid hill that I had to walk up as I forgot it was there. All but one of the cyclists that passed me said a cheery hello which made me happy.


----------



## summerdays (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> What's this @hoppy?
> 
> View attachment 156582


I'm confused by the bit of green on the back... a young....?


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm confused by the bit of green on the back... a young....?


Young great tit is my guess, I will await the expert opinion of hoppy


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Young great tit is my guess, I will await the expert opinion of hoppy


A bit of advice *do not* google 'young great tit'.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 156576
> 
> Furballs snuggling.
> 
> In other news I have been creating. There may have been an explosion of paint and material in my work room.


Uh oh.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> What's this @hoppy?
> 
> View attachment 156582


I'm no expert, but I think it's a bird.


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

My Coq is in the oven, and unlike last week, the Pommes Anna does not have any added thumb.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm no expert, but I think it's a bird.


I expected that kind of answer from certain people but not you, I thought you much more sophisticated


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I expected that kind of answer from certain people but not you, I thought you much more sophisticated


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jan 2017)

The bird is a juvenile greenfinch


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I expected that kind of answer from certain people but not you, I thought you much more sophisticated


Yeahbut, you've seen who he hangs around with.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> What's this @hoppy?
> 
> View attachment 156582


Female chaffinch


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The bird is a juvenile greenfinch
> 
> View attachment 156590


I still await the judges decision


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Female chaffinch


That would make sense as I have seen a male just recently, mostly getting chased away by the robin


----------



## hopless500 (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I've just seen a seagull but it doesn't make it one.


Indeed, particularly as 'seagulls' don't technically exist


----------



## Katherine (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> It's gonna rain any minute



You were right....... It did... Twice. But not hard. Quite a soggy day really. 



potsy said:


> What's this @hoppy?
> 
> View attachment 156582


 You take lovely close up pictures. Quite the photographer these days.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2017)

My mother in law has arrived.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> No need for that....he's too big headed as it is.


I have my own statue just down the road, I assume it's to do with my photographic skills


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2017)

I've been turning my cycling theory into more practical theory by buying a few bits for my bikes recently. The theory being that these bits will be fitted and once the weather brightens up I may be able to get out and try them out.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> My mother in law has arrived.


Be brave


----------



## Oxo (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Careful there, you are talking about the basis of all knowledge, or at least all knowledge thus far.






CarlP said:


> My mother in law has arrived.



Nothing to add.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jan 2017)

I have just eaten a very large plate of those vegetable things, can't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Is there anyone else in the room with you?


No, would they have tasted any better had there been?


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Careful there, you are talking about the basis of all knowledge, or at least all knowledge thus far.


I know someone who has figured out how to use Google


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have just eaten a very large plate of those vegetable things, can't see what all the fuss is about.


Chips don't count as vegetables, and mushy peas only count half.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Probably not but you'd now have fewer friends.


I still have the after effects to look forward to.
My once a year vegetable eating.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Female chaffinch


Ok, someone else has suggested female green finch, looked at both and cannot decide which it is.
This bird watching lark is not as easy as I thought


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I think, to be fair, you do me a disservice. My explanation is way easier to understand than the one on Wikipedia.


Well I need google for Hume, being a simple nuts and bolts Northerner.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Indeed, particularly as 'seagulls' don't technically exist



. But but what about Jonathan Livingstone?


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> You are a Northerner? I am going to have to spend hours checking whether I have ever liked any of your posts and, if so, rectifying the situation.


If he was it has been knocked out of him, no northerner would ever be such a ponce


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Jan 2017)

Would anyone like to see TVC' coq?


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> You are a Northerner? I am going to have to spend hours checking whether I have ever liked any of your posts and, if so, rectifying the situation.


Ah but I was schooled in South Buckinghamshire.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Ok, someone else has suggested female green finch, looked at both and cannot decide which it is.
> This bird watching lark is not as easy as I thought


I just had a look in my bird book and I think that it is a female Chaffinch. Your bird has white bars on it's wings whereas the Greenfinches doesn't.


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> That's still the north.


South of Oxford


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Jan 2017)

TVC's coq au vin

Bl**dy stupid pre text whatever thing


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I just had a look in my bird book and I think that it is a female Chaffinch. Your bird has white bars on it's wings whereas the Greenfinches doesn't.


My little book agrees with you, my friend is one of those that knows everything about everything, you know the type


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> My little book agrees with you, my friend is one of those that knows everything about everything, you know the type


There are one or two on here, without google and cut & paste they would know nothing.


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> TVC's coq au vin
> 
> Bl**dy stupid pre text whatever thing
> 
> View attachment 156620


So it's not my birthday


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There are one or two on here, without google and cut & paste they would know nothing.


And they all ride Bromptons I've noticed.


----------



## Oxo (8 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There are one or two on here, without google and cut & paste they would know nothing.


So you do a bit of painting and decorating then?


----------



## Speicher (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> And they all ride Bromptons I've noticed.



And they do cutting pastry.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> No but it is @coffeejo 's birthday. Happy birthday Jo.


You are in trouble, she said once she hits 40 she did not want her birthday publishing


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> So you do a bit of painting and decorating then?





Speicher said:


> And they do cutting pastry.


Sometimes I get completely lost on this thread.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Ok, someone else has suggested female green finch, looked at both and cannot decide which it is.
> This bird watching lark is not as easy as I thought


Def female chaffinch. A greenfinch has different plumage even if juvenile and the beak is different.
Chaffinch has a smidge of green on its rump. A greenfinch is way way way greener.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sometimes I get completely lost on this thread.



I hope you can tell the difference between wallpaper and pies.


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Def female chaffinch. A greenfinch has different plumage even if juvenile and the beak is different.
> Chaffinch has a smidge of green on its rump. A greenfinch is way way way greener.


Yes, but what is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I hope you can tell the difference between wallpaper and pies.


Nope that's not helping, still haven't got a Scoobie, I think I need to go and sit in a darkened room


----------



## hopless500 (8 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yes, but what is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?


Fark knows


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2017)

Time for a glass of Bellenda methinks!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jan 2017)

Parp


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Ok, someone else has suggested female green finch, looked at both and cannot decide which it is.
> This bird watching lark is not as easy as I thought


Pretty certain it's not a lark.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Parp


I take it the family have moved out for a couple of days.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Fark knows


There speaks a none Brommie owner


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Be brave



I might have to go and post in the Personal Matters forum.


----------



## summerdays (8 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> That's still the north.


Oi .. no it's not..... (well apart from an ex boyfriend who used to claim the Thames was the dividing line between North and South)


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4629977, member: 21629"]Visited Polish food store in town and bought some herring fillet in sauce with mushrooms. Haven't eaten it for a while and my bowels are roaring loudly now ... (off to wc)[/QUOTE]
Too much information. 

I have herrings for breakfast tomorrow, love the things.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I take it the family have moved out for a couple of days.


Mrs M is in for a real treat when she gets home from work


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Herrings are for seagulls


But seagulls don't exist, do keep up.


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Mrs M is in for a real treat when she gets home from work


Again, too much information, won't your constant farting spoil the mood though?


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Possibly but I think I might need to have it clarified, European or African.


European.


----------



## tyred (8 Jan 2017)

I can breathe through my nose again!


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Brussels again


Sprouts?


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2017)

I've eaten a small evening meal tonight, the first one since a week last Thursday.


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> I can breathe through my nose again!


With @Marmion and @User21629 about tonight, that might not be a good thing.


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

Heads up, another programme about Thailand in 5 minutes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4630107, member: 21629"]Herring fillet.  I'm seriously thinking about sleeping in wc.[/QUOTE]
That reminds me, I've got some pickled herring in a mustard sauce in the fridge!


----------



## Oxo (8 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4630107, member: 21629"]Herring fillet.  I'm seriously thinking about sleeping in wc.[/QUOTE]
There are some thoughts you really ought to keep to yourself.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4630129, member: 21629"]TMI means?[/QUOTE]
Too Much Information


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yes, but what is the airspeed velocity of an unladen swallow?


European or African?


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I do know it's not an egret.



Are you sure?



User said:


> I was pitching at my audience. In this case it was a herring gull, otherwise known as a chip gull.



They have pasty gulls in St Ives.


----------



## tyred (8 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> With @Marmion and @User21629 about tonight, that might not be a good thing.


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> If he was it has been knocked out of him, no northerner would ever be such a ponce



He does seem to have reverted to plates:



Lullabelle said:


> TVC's coq au vin
> 
> Bl**dy stupid pre text whatever thing
> 
> View attachment 156620



The chips look a bit odd.


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Oi .. no it's not..... (well apart from an ex boyfriend who used to claim the Thames was the dividing line between North and South)



Since I now live in the North, it must be.


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Too much information.
> 
> I have herrings for breakfast tomorrow, love the things.



Pickled?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Pickled?


As a pfhart.....


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> As a pfhart.....


 Very shakespearian.


----------



## postman (8 Jan 2017)

I have just eaten another Lindt Chocolate Father Christmas.They are seven inches tall and taste fantastic.They were being sold off cheap in the local Supermarket.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> With @Marmion and @User21629 about tonight, that might not be a good thing.




@Fab Foodie has just coughed to eating sprouts before he came home.

He's in the spare room tonight.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Very shakespearian.


Indeed.. Gadsooks!!


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

Another hour spent whimpering at the TV.


----------



## summerdays (8 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Another hour spent whimpering at the TV.


I'm still watching very confusedly....


----------



## hopless500 (8 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Another hour spent whimpering at the TV.


Same here.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Another hour spent whimpering at the TV.


Have you tried turning it on?


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Walked a mile so far.



Done me 4.5.


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Have you tried turning it on?


My tv is voice and gesture contolled, how about your new tv?


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Same here.


Heffalumps! Next time I want to go and stay at a heffalump sanctuary and help out.


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> My tv is voice and gesture contolled, how about your new tv?



But whose voice & gesture?


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> My tv is voice and gesture contolled, how about your new tv?


I'm still reading through the instructions


----------



## TVC (8 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4630285, member: 259"]Ours is too. After my wife has voiced and gestured at me for a few minutes I get up and fetch the remote and put Netflix on for her[/QUOTE]
Thanks for doing my punchline


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I'm still reading through the instructions



 Reading the instructions? 

Mind, I used to make the children read the instructions for their presents before playing with them.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4630285, member: 259"]Ours is too. After my wife has voiced and gestured at me for a few minutes I get up and fetch the remote and put Netflix on for her[/QUOTE]

What about this new invention?


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Indeed, particularly as 'seagulls' don't technically exist


There were a whole bunch at the Iron Pier in Pekin last time I was there, (well, actually Herring Gulls)


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> On the coast then? Where the seagulls live.


I live in Illinois, and there are seagulls(okay, herring gulls) here. But they have to come here from the Illinois River. I and a coworker also saw an albatross at our place of work one day. Mostly, I see crows, starlings and Canada geese where I drive.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Heffalumps! Next time I want to go and stay at a heffalump sanctuary and help out.


Are you sure,


View: https://youtu.be/JSKPJuSXcXI


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jan 2017)

F12 on one of my keyboards got stuck. I decided to take off the top of it and wash the mechanical bits. Thirteen tiny screws later, it refused to budge in the two top corners, despite sterling work from my spudgers and pry bars. Only a sadist at Dell would think of placing the last two screws under the stuck down rubber feet. Warm wishes were in short supply.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Oi .. no it's not..... (well apart from an ex boyfriend who used to claim the Thames was the dividing line between North and South)


I think it may have had something to do with the Wansdyke as well which runs/ ran East /West across the South and IIRC may have linked up with the Thames.


----------



## TVC (9 Jan 2017)

Today I shall mostly be in work.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2017)

Terminal 3 Heathrow. What fresh hell is this?


----------



## Smithbat (9 Jan 2017)

Came in the car today as things to do at lunch and after work, the world and his wife were out in force. Back on 2 wheels tomorrow I think.


----------



## alicat (9 Jan 2017)

It's raining.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today I shall mostly be in work.


Where will the rest of you be?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2017)

I tried the suggested method of mashing the cat's food up this morning, a total waste of time and energy they still managed to separate the gravy from what they don't like. We will just have to take the rest of the boxes to a pet charity or something.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2017)

I was just thinking! When management and politicians are talking about ' The Big Picture' are they talking about the likes of the Haywain or the Water Lillies because they are not exactly what an artist could easily fit on his easil, neither would many people have a house with a large enough wall on which to put them.




It was just a thought!


----------



## Oxo (9 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I was just thinking! When management and politicians are talking about ' The Big Picture' are they talking about the likes of the Haywain or the Water Lillies because they are not exactly what an artist could easily fit on his easil, neither would many people have a house with a large enough wall on which to put them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's rather a silly thought. The only 'big picture' they know or care about is a copy of their bank statements. The only politician with an appreciation of the finer things in life is Yvette Cooper, whom I understand, likes the odd tango with husband, Ed.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2017)

Building site news.

Tower 2, going up






Tower 1. The Shroud is slowly rising. Greenwich and the Cutty Sark have completely disappeared from view.


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2017)

I don't think today is the day I make my 2017 cycling comeback


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2017)

In Northampton, we have a Polish rag and bone man..

Byle złom żelazny


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jan 2017)

A very slow day today


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2017)

Thought it was time to change my avatar. I finished it on the day they set the new land speed record in October 1997.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> In Northampton, we have a Polish rag and bone man..
> 
> Byle złom żelazny


no złom żelaza dziś


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jan 2017)




----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2017)

It has gone very dark here, might have to switch the lamp on


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2017)

Still well before dawn over here, but it's cloudy out there now. And a bit warmer. 22F.


----------



## postman (9 Jan 2017)

First bit of exercise this year.Five mins with weights a bit of stretching then twenty mins on turbo..Then thirty mins of housework.That is it for today.


----------



## postman (9 Jan 2017)

Oh and my fountain pen has arrived in the shop.Now waiting for the ballpoint pen to arrive then i shall nip in to Leeds.


----------



## postman (9 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I bought myself another fountain pen on Saturday, from Gilbert House Pens (Brad has a stall in Cambridge Craft Market). A Pembroke in Green and Buckeye Burr.



That is stunning.Very nice.Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Oxo (9 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I bought myself another fountain pen on Saturday, from Gilbert House Pens (Brad has a stall in Cambridge Craft Market). A Pembroke in Green and Buckeye Burr.


Looks good. There nothing like right writing with the right writing pen.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I bought myself another fountain pen on Saturday, from Gilbert House Pens (Brad has a stall in Cambridge Craft Market). A Pembroke in Green and Buckeye Burr.



I like the idea of a pencil pen.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jan 2017)

Just driven 290 miles to Orleans and had an Omlette for lunch. Now i need to do 1 hours work and then drive to Amsterdam for tomorrow's meeting.
6 hours of the Craig Charles Funk and Soul show will see me through.


----------



## marknotgeorge (9 Jan 2017)

Unpleasant dreams, possibly because I forgot my meds last night, and my cold coming out means this bunny's definitely on zinc carbon batteries today.

In other news, Hot for Teacher by Van Halen is the current earworm. This has nothing to do with the passport photo I saw of the client for whom I'm drafting accounts. Oh no. I'm a professional.


----------



## Smithbat (9 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I bought myself another fountain pen on Saturday, from Gilbert House Pens (Brad has a stall in Cambridge Craft Market). A Pembroke in Green and Buckeye Burr.


So very pretty!


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Jan 2017)

I've been neglecting my postings in Mundane lately....I need more mundanity in my life.


----------



## tyred (9 Jan 2017)

My chesty cough is doing my head in.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> My chesty cough is doing my head in.



Your not the only one. Mine doesn't want to leave, its just moved to the other side of my throat.


----------



## TVC (9 Jan 2017)

I am having tea cooked for me tonight.

I will pass on the Craig Charles Funk & Soul show and listen to Mary-Ann Hobbs instead. Anyone who has not got into the habit of listening to 6 Music is being disrespectful to their ears IMHO.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2017)

I've been looking at cars again, theres a couple of i10's locally that have caught my eye.


----------



## Oxo (9 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> My chesty cough is doing my head in.


I've joined the party.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> I've joined the party.


Deep Heat on the soles of the feet.


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> I've joined the party.


The more the merrier


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2017)

Rob waiting for his treat, grated cheese.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2017)

Car insurers bumped my quote up by over 35% this year. So, the annual bounce from company to company continues....


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jan 2017)

Gonna get a bit soggy on my walk home


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2017)

TVC may want to sit down, I've just eaten an apple


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Rob waiting for his treat, grated cheese.
> 
> View attachment 156690



You need to give him Meal Worms, if you give him them he will be your friend for life.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2017)

This has caught my eye, http://www.motors.co.uk/car-43757272/18/srs frugal and quirky just something I'd like.


----------



## alicat (9 Jan 2017)

Just ran the Three gauntlet to obtain a PAC code. 

Buoying my spirits up with chocolate.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> This has caught my eye, http://www.motors.co.uk/car-43757272/18/srs frugal and quirky just something I'd like.


My brother in law said that he has gone onto the web and joined some sort of scheme where you put in the type of vehicle and spec and the dealers end up throwing cars at you. It is possible that someone on here may know what I am talking about. BIL was telling me how much he could save on certain cars, he was only doing it for a bit of fun.


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> You need to give him Meal Worms, if you give him them he will be your friend for life.


He gets plenty of those too, spoilt rotten they are


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> My brother in law said that he has gone onto the web and joined some sort of scheme where you put in the type of vehicle and spec and the dealers end up throwing cars at you. It is possible that someone on here may know what I am talking about. BIL was telling me how much he could save on certain cars, he was only doing it for a bit of fun.


Carwow?


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Carwow?



Yes I've found them, it looks like they only cover the current models, anything out of production doesn't show up


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2017)

Can anyone tell me how to reset a Pioneer DEH 4800BT truck stereo back to English from Russian please?


----------



## TVC (9 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> TVC may want to sit down, I've just eaten an apple


But if it's inside pastry and made by Mr Kipling it doesn't count


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2017)

I've done most of the housework today


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Can anyone tell me how to reset a Pioneer DEH 4800BT truck stereo back to English from Russian please?



Yes (link to the manual on line)

See the top of the right hand column on page 13 under "system settings".


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jan 2017)

My cough and cold have finally left the building 

They only took 6 weeks of my life.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes
> 
> See the top of the right hand column on page 13 under "system settings".


Many thanks.. I needed the button press sequence to sort it. 
I'm now in English


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> My cough and cold have finally left the building
> 
> They only took 6 weeks of my life.


What you are experiencing is a brief lull before you get it again, I predict a fortnight


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jan 2017)




----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> What you are experiencing is a brief lull before you get it again, I predict a fortnight


I have had 2 lulls already, I don't want another one.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2017)

My mother managed to change her mobile phone to Swedish once, it is easily done by mistake. There are lots of manuals available on tinternet, but some of them will charge you a small fortune for something available for free on the manufacturers website.


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have had 2 lulls already, I don't want another one.


I am into week 5, I am hoping this is the final week and I get the all clear to resume cycling next week


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 156697


I have a pic somewhere of me sitting like that, must try to find it...


----------



## TVC (9 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 156697


Cat - check
Wool - check
Gin - check


That's Wimpy set for the evening.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Cat - check
> Wool - check
> Gin - check
> 
> ...



I have cats, wool and will possibly consume a glass of port later.


----------



## marknotgeorge (9 Jan 2017)

Stick a fork in me, I'm done.


----------



## gbb (9 Jan 2017)

Just had a blood orange...very nice too.


----------



## Oxo (9 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have a pic somewhere of me sitting like that, must try to find it...


Find it by all means. Post it, definitely not.


----------



## potsy (9 Jan 2017)

User said:


> "Yes? Can't you see this is private?"


It's ok, once he and Sasha move north to live with me there will be no more pictures of their bits all over the internet


----------



## TVC (9 Jan 2017)

I am eating Cadbury's mini eggs.

I am yet to have my first creme egg of the season,


----------



## marknotgeorge (9 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am eating Cadbury's mini eggs.
> 
> I am yet go have my first creme egg of the season,



I shared some of those Egg and Spoon things with Mad Scientist yesterday. I didn't use the spoon because I'm pushing the envelope, or something.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have cats, wool and will possibly consume a glass of port later.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jan 2017)

I am eating grapes


----------



## GM (9 Jan 2017)

I've just polished off the Tiramisu, that bowl lasted a week I hasten to add


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jan 2017)

I am on a bus.

Later I will be on another bus.

After that, I will be on another bus ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2017)

GM said:


> I've just polished off the Tiramisu, that bowl lasted a week I hasten to add
> 
> View attachment 156712
> View attachment 156712


Should have used a larger spoon.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Should have used a larger spoon.


GM food will make the spoon grow...
So many bicycles in London today. Can't imagine what's goin' down. (apart from GM's tyremashstew)


----------



## Oxo (9 Jan 2017)

SteCenturion said:


> I am on a bus.
> 
> Later I will be on another bus.
> 
> After that, I will be on another bus ...


They always come in threes.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2017)

Has anyone on here tried a waffle mould? Not a waffle maker, but a mould that you place on an oven tray in an oven.


----------



## Katherine (9 Jan 2017)

SteCenturion said:


> I am on a bus.
> 
> Later I will be on another bus.
> 
> After that, I will be on another bus ...



Are you there yet?


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Cat - check
> Wool - check
> Gin - check
> 
> ...


*Ahem....*


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 156697


What IS he doing


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> It's ok, once he and Sasha move north to live with me there will be no more pictures of their bits all over the internet


Nope. They're mine


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> *Ahem....*


Sit still and don't make the place look untidy


----------



## GM (9 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 156697



You show me yours, and I'll show you mine....................


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> My chesty cough is doing my head in.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> Deep Heat on the soles of the feet.


Nice rhyming blud!


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Jan 2017)

GM said:


> I've just polished off the Tiramisu, that bowl lasted a week I hasten to add
> 
> View attachment 156712


Hawkshead are doing a Tiramisu Imperial Stout....


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> Are you there yet?


Said the Actress to the Bishop


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Just bought tickets to see The Jesus and Mary Chain. Booked three more comedy shows too, this isn't turning out to be a quieter year after all.



I want.....
Sidewalking is a great track, among many others.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Rob waiting for his treat, grated cheese.
> 
> View attachment 156690


Your birds eat cheese, o'er there? That's weird.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> This has caught my eye, http://www.motors.co.uk/car-43757272/18/srs frugal and quirky just something I'd like.


Looks like a Chevrolet Sonic


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> He gets plenty of those too, spoilt rotten they are


Give him some fresh mealworms, too.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> TVC's coq au vin
> 
> Bl**dy stupid pre text whatever thing
> 
> View attachment 156620



Chains slack.....Sorry I mean the knifes the wrong way round, unless @The Velvet Curtain's hand is.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Your birds eat cheese, o'er there? That's weird.


Some of them steal milk,


View: https://youtu.be/Sv0zh7a1_p4


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2017)

Must be branching out. Next thing you know, they'll be getting all Daphne du Maurier on us.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just driven 290 miles to Orleans and had an Omlette for lunch. Now i need to do 1 hours work and then drive to Amsterdam for tomorrow's meeting.
> 6 hours of the Craig Charles Funk and Soul show will see me through.



I was wondering earlier about your mileage and how much work you can get done. It might have been as I was consuming the fruits  of your labour.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2017)

Meanwhile, over by @potsy 's house, things are taking an ominous turn.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jan 2017)

Ten feckin hours on a plain.

Two feckin hours queuing to get out of LA feckin X

MrsP gets pulled by the Feckin FEDS and a sniffer dog, trying to smuggle illegal contraband in to America.

We are now somewhere in Anaheim.

It's warm though.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Ten feckin hours on a plain.
> 
> Two feckin hours queuing to get out of LA feckin X
> 
> ...


You hiding in the suitcase?


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> You hiding in the suitcase?


Apples! Feckin Apples she forgot about, and the blood hound was all over her. I did laugh .


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Apples! Feckin Apples she forgot about, and the blood hound was all over her. I did laugh .


It'd have explained why you were warm though! Hiding in the suitcase.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I was wondering earlier about your mileage and how much work you can get done. It might have been as I was consuming the fruits  of your labour.


:-)
It was 40 mins work and 11 hours driving!

But you can't taste touch feel over Skype.
A whole day's meeting on new productions in The Netherlands lays ahead....
Hopefully back in Deal tonight
:-))))


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> :-)
> It was 40 mins work and 11 hours driving!
> 
> But you can't taste touch feel over Skype.
> ...



That much travelling would wear me down I reckon, ironically a rough calculation suggests I've travelled about 825,000 miles in my current job at a mind blowing 22mph. Glad I wasn't driving and could sleep for a third of it...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jan 2017)

January has no redeeming qualities whatsoever. How I long for the month to be over.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> That much travelling would wear me down I reckon, ironically a rough calculation suggests I've travelled about 825,000 miles in my current job at a mind blowing 22mph. Glad I wasn't driving and could sleep for a third of it...


It can certaily be wearing, but also has its pleasures. It's striking the balance which is hard!

A long day's travel is still better than a day working in a call centre.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2017)

I've just had another silly thought. If they were to reduce the amount of sugar in candy floss you would end up with a stick. A stick of rock would become a cellophane wrapper with a picture.


----------



## TVC (10 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> *Ahem....*


I thought you were in Continent last night.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Ten feckin hours on a plain.
> 
> Two feckin hours queuing to get out of LA feckin X
> 
> ...


Two hours? That was quick. We queued over 3


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I thought you were in Continent last night.


Sadly yes and no.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jan 2017)

Cancelled train stress in Schiphol. :-(


----------



## Smithbat (10 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've just had another silly thought. If they were to reduce the amount of sugar in candy floss you would end up with a stick. A stick of rock would become a cellophane wrapper with a picture.


Sometimes I think you need to get out a bit more.....


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Sometimes I think you need to get out a bit more.....


No there are too many bugs going around.


----------



## Smithbat (10 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> No there are too many bugs going around.


But staying inside is clearly making you a bit....thoughtful


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jan 2017)

GM said:


> You show me yours, and I'll show you mine....................
> 
> View attachment 156715


It's a boy thing


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Cancelled train stress in Schiphol. :-(


Welcome to my world dear


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2017)

My car is being vandalised by my kitten.


----------



## potsy (10 Jan 2017)

Looks like Mancland is about to be hit with snow and Arctic temperatures later this week, just as I go back to work 

Good job I've been piling on some winter padding to keep me warm


----------



## HertzvanRental (10 Jan 2017)

Signage seen on the back of a local driving school car.

" No pupils left in this car overnight"

"May contain nuts"


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It can certaily be wearing, but also has its pleasures. It's striking the balance which is hard!
> 
> A long day's travel is still better than a day working in a call centre.


O
hayull 
yes
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Some fool has signed up to a 6 weeks boot camp programme... starting tonight.


Oh, my.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Some fool has signed up to a 6 weeks boot camp programme... starting tonight.


Outdoor fitness with those gorgeous military fitness men ??


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Some fool has signed up to a 6 weeks exercise boot camp programme... starting tonight.


Anyone you know?


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


>


oooo you lucky man


----------



## Speicher (10 Jan 2017)

I used to go swimming at a Fire College. If you think Firemen look good in their uniform, wait til you see them in just their swimming cossies.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2017)

I seem to have a different vision of boot camp.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEA9TeoVI00


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I used to go swimming at a Fire College. If you think Firemen look good in their uniform, wait til you see them in just their swimming cossies.


Lots of arson about....?


----------



## Oxo (10 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lots of arson about....?


You really should put those kind of comments behind you.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lots of arson about....?


Just a load of old flames probably...


----------



## Speicher (10 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lots of arson about....?



That is a very inflamatory remark!

You will soon be in very deep water.


----------



## Speicher (10 Jan 2017)

We had to use the stairs, as there was no firemen's lift.


----------



## Speicher (10 Jan 2017)

No, I did not try pole dancing.


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2017)

Today I've done my first Yoga session of the year.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Says the woman with her own personal naked chef...


 true


----------



## hopless500 (10 Jan 2017)

I always find the naked chef thing a tad uncomfortable to contemplate. I have enough problems with cat hairs getting into stuff


----------



## hopless500 (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Are you sure it's always cat hair?


Yup


----------



## Oxo (10 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Today I've done my first Yoga session of the year.


That sounds good, things must be looking up.


----------



## tyred (10 Jan 2017)

I failed an interview to work in the cycling section of Halfords as I don't have required knowledge and background


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> I failed an interview to work in the cycling section of Halfords as I don't have required knowledge and background



You probably showed them up with your knowledge.

I would send them a link to your blog.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jan 2017)

4:57 in the morning. 

I've been reading the California Driving Handbook on line. May I draw your attention to this. 

Do not suddenly leave a curb or other safe place, and walk or run into the path of a vehicle close enough to be a danger to you. This is true even though you are in a crosswalk. The law states that drivers must always yield the right-of-way to a pedestrian, but if the driver cannot stop in time to avoid hitting you, *the law will not prevent you from being hit.*
*
*


----------



## marknotgeorge (10 Jan 2017)

Spent the whole morning at a course for FRS 102 (Section 1A) and FRS 105. Yay me.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jan 2017)

A cup of "American Tea" and chocolate digestives in bed. 

#livingthefeckindream.


----------



## TVC (10 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I always find the naked chef thing a tad uncomfortable to contemplate. I have enough problems with cat hairs getting into stuff


But as we have seen, Fabbers is completely hairless - it's not natural, I say.


----------



## summerdays (10 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> I failed an interview to work in the cycling section of Halfords as I don't have required knowledge and background


Well .... you know something about bikes? Sorry we don't employ anyone with that sort of knowledge (I saw a bike this week that was so tightly called the couldn't turn the handlebars properly)


----------



## marknotgeorge (10 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> But as we have seen, Fabbers is completely hairless - it's not natural, I say.



I haven't. And no, that's not an implicit request.


----------



## TVC (10 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I haven't. And no, that's not an implicit request.


You missed the photo then?


----------



## Speicher (10 Jan 2017)

Have I missed some more photos the naked Chef?


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2017)

I've done my first cardio rehab session of the year this afternoon, It should have been done a week ago but I was in no fit state. I've been a busy boy today, I might have problems with heavy eyelids after tea.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> But as we have seen, Fabbers is completely hairless - it's not natural, I say.


I can tell you he is not


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I'm sure he'll pose for some more if you ask nicely....


Only on Fridays and i'm going to start charging unless you are Wol.


----------



## TVC (10 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Have I missed some more photos the naked Chef?


You want more?


----------



## potsy (10 Jan 2017)

Who do I report this thread to on taste and decency grounds?
@summerdays?


----------



## summerdays (10 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Who do I report this thread to on taste and decency grounds?
> @summerdays?


Depends whether you pay me more than them.... (one blue bike should be sufficient )


----------



## TVC (10 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Who do I report this thread to on taste and decency grounds?
> @summerdays?


You're just jealous because nobody has asked you to cook naked.


----------



## TVC (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Can he reach the stove?


Given how hairy he is, it's like watching an Ewok bake.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jan 2017)

I'm just back from a three mile run to downtown Disney.


----------



## Katherine (10 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> I failed an interview to work in the cycling section of Halfords as I don't have required knowledge and background


Their loss. 


Hill Wimp said:


> You probably showed them up with your knowledge.
> 
> I would send them a link to your blog.


I agree. 

Don't give up! There will be something better along the way.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2017)

@The Velvet Curtain Where did you get the kimchi from, I'd like to try it but couldn't find it in the supermarket. Is it from an Asian store? Also, how does it come, is it chilled or ambiant stored?


----------



## TVC (10 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> @The Velvet Curtain Where did you get the kimchi from, I'd like to try it but couldn't find it in the supermarket. Is it from an Asian store? Also, how does it come, is it chilled or ambiant stored?


Mine was chilled and came in a pouch, you can get it in jars.







The regular supermarkets don't have it, I got mine from an Asian store... you may have to hunt it out, only one of the shops in Leicester does it.


----------



## TVC (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> @Salty seadog - make your own. It's easy!
> 
> 
> Don't be lazy like some....


La la la la, not listening.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> @Salty seadog - make your own. It's easy!
> 
> 
> Don't be lazy like some....



Thats true but I'd like to taste some first to know what it's all about, Who's to say what my effort would produce.



The Velvet Curtain said:


> Mine was chilled and came in a pouch, you can get it in jars.
> 
> 
> View attachment 156758
> ...








Popped into town as I remembered we have an Oriental shop, only have it in jars but would like to find it chilled as I imagine that would be superiour.
Oh and picked up soy sauce too.


----------



## TVC (10 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Thats true but I'd like to taste some first to know what it's all about, Who's to say what my effort would produce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Thats true but I'd like to taste some first to know what it's all about, Who's to say what my effort would produce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have tried kimchi before and didn't like it but they were interpretations. This stuff I do like.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm just back from a three mile run to downtown Disney.
> View attachment 156741


That's a bit of a Mickey Mouse circuit....


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have tried kimchi before and didn't like it but they were interpretations. This stuff I do like.



I can't say I'm not apprehensive, I like everything on the the ingrediant list (maybe not the fish sauce so much) just wondering what the fermentation does to it all.

Anyway, time to stick a fork in.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2017)

I like it....


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I like it....


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I can't say I'm not apprehensive, I like everything on the the ingrediant list (maybe not the fish sauce so much) just wondering what the fermentation does to it all.
> 
> Anyway, time to stick a fork in.



I suppose it is like a lot of things, some recipes are better than others.


----------



## TVC (10 Jan 2017)

For absolutely no reason, random video time.


----------



## TVC (10 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I like it....


Some say it's a taste you grow to enjoy more, like olives.


----------



## marknotgeorge (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I'm sure he'll pose for some more if you ask nicely....


I'm specifically not asking nicely!


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Some say it's a taste you grow to enjoy more, like olives.



I am good at aquiring tastes.
Olives, love em, my favourite are stuffed with fresh lemon slices.


----------



## potsy (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> And they gave me the wrong start time. I turned up just as they were finishing.
> 
> Lots of apologies from them. I'll start it next Tuesday (I'm away this Thursday).


I've heard some poor excuses in my time


----------



## TVC (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> They said 7.30 pm start (that's what was on the conformation email) when it should have been 6.45 pm.


It's OK, we believe you.


No really we do.


----------



## TVC (10 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Of course if it had been one of us, we'd have gone for a 10 mile run just to make sure we got the exercise.


Steady on now.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2017)

User said:


> And they gave me the wrong start time. I turned up just as they were finishing.
> 
> Lots of apologies from them. I'll start it next Tuesday (I'm away this Thursday).



Hmmm, a likely story...


----------



## potsy (10 Jan 2017)

Stop being horrible to Reg you lot, at least he made the effort


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Stop being horrible to Reg you lot, at least he made the effort


To be late.


----------



## TVC (10 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Stop being horrible to Reg you lot, at least he made the effort


You started it.


----------



## potsy (10 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You started it.


Yes that's as maybe, but I just remembered that in two days I start my own attempt at a healthier lifestyle


----------



## lutonloony (10 Jan 2017)

Just saw the end of " great British interior designer/ sh*t ideas in somebody else's house on ice( or something like that) .
best quote for long time" mock Tudor house, let's hope they keep it authentic" wtf? 
Mrs LL was watching btw, before you mock me


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jan 2017)

Lunch at Dukes Malibu.

Malibu de Bum Bum


----------



## mybike (10 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> i've been told by my doctor that i should never cook naked.



Oh I don't know, you'd cook quite well I'd say.


----------



## mybike (10 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Thats true but I'd like to taste some first to know what it's all about, Who's to say what my effort would produce.



It's when you make it & like what you've made only to be told it doesn't taste like the real thing.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jan 2017)

Shimano Winter MTB Boots ordered !!


----------



## potsy (10 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Shimano Winter MTB Boots ordered !!


Birthday present?


----------



## fossyant (10 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Birthday present?



Yup - got cash off my family - they asked, so I said cash for some new shoes. Got a cider brew kit, meal out and some 'civvy' shoes off my wife. Cycling calendar off my son, and a box of cookies off my daughter. 

I'm OK for smashing windows  - MIL got me a torch that has an integrated multi-tool and a glass hammer in it - another slightly odd present after the electric ice scraper for Christmas. 

47 today


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Yup - got cash off my family - they asked, so I said cash for some new shoes. Got a cider brew kit, meal out and some 'civvy' shoes off my wife. Cycling calendar off my son, and a box of cookies off my daughter.
> 
> I'm OK for smashing windows  - MIL got me a torch that has an integrated multi-tool and a glass hammer in it - another slightly odd present after the electric ice scraper for Christmas.
> 
> 47 today



Happy Birthday old chap.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Yup - got cash off my family - they asked, so I said cash for some new shoes. Got a cider brew kit, meal out and some 'civvy' shoes off my wife. Cycling calendar off my son, and a box of cookies off my daughter.
> 
> I'm OK for smashing windows  - MIL got me a torch that has an integrated multi-tool and a glass hammer in it - another slightly odd present after the electric ice scraper for Christmas.
> 
> 47 today


Happy birthday


----------



## fossyant (10 Jan 2017)

Thanks !!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2017)

First 2017 registered car seen today.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2017)

@Hill Wimp 

What is going on in your bedroom?


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jan 2017)

Had to change the hire car, stank like an ashtray. Got the hump with and wangled a free upgrade. 

Done a lot of driving today.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Lunch at Dukes Malibu.
> 
> Malibu de Bum Bum


Did you have Lobster a la Jane Mansfield?


----------



## TVC (11 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Did you have Lobster a la Jane Mansfield?


Yeah, thanks for that. The sketch will be going round my head all day now.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2017)

Morning, it is bright a new clear at the moment but there is some cloud moving in from the South West.


----------



## Katherine (11 Jan 2017)

@fossyant Many happy returns of yesterday 

@User14044 Happy for you, enjoy your family time.


----------



## TVC (11 Jan 2017)

Belated birthday wishes for @fossyant


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jan 2017)

I am mostly having a lie-in this morning:-)


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jan 2017)

Belated wishes @fossyant


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Yup - got cash off my family - they asked, so I said cash for some new shoes. Got a cider brew kit, meal out and some 'civvy' shoes off my wife. Cycling calendar off my son, and a box of cookies off my daughter.
> 
> I'm OK for smashing windows  - MIL got me a torch that has an integrated multi-tool and a glass hammer in it - another slightly odd present after the electric ice scraper for Christmas.
> 
> 47 today


Happy Birthday Fossy 

Lots of cake I hope


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I am mostly having a lie-in this morning:-)



Are you not supposed to be working from home today.....oh yeah I forgot it's only 45 minutes at a time.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Yup - got cash off my family - they asked, so I said cash for some new shoes. Got a cider brew kit, meal out and some 'civvy' shoes off my wife. Cycling calendar off my son, and a box of cookies off my daughter.
> 
> I'm OK for smashing windows  - MIL got me a torch that has an integrated multi-tool and a glass hammer in it - another slightly odd present after the electric ice scraper for Christmas.
> 
> 47 today


Happy Birthday yesterday.


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @potsy can you identify this bird?
> 
> View attachment 156800


Yes.


----------



## Smithbat (11 Jan 2017)

Belated best wishes @fossyant, hope you had a lovely day


----------



## tyred (11 Jan 2017)

Weather's a bit blustery this morning.


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2017)

It is a tad blowy, still it will calm down by tomorrow, snow will take it's place


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Are you not supposed to be working from home today.....oh yeah I forgot it's only 45 minutes at a time.


:-)
7 hours today would give me my contracted hours for the week! 
It's all about pace....


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> My car has passed its MOT.



I'm not expecting mine to pass when it comes up in the spring


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Oh no!! I hope it isn't too expensive.



My advisory last year was sub frame.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Uggghh - sounds expensive



If its to expensive then I'll have to scrap it, the cars a 2003 getz and is only worth a few hundred pounds, It'll be a shame if it happens I've had the car three years and its been a faithful servant.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Jan 2017)

I bought a 12 pack of Grasmere gingerbread this morning.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Happy Birthday Fossy
> 
> Lots of cake I hope



None. Not a cake fan


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> My car has passed its MOT.



My 14 year old Nissan is up for MOT in next couple of weeks. Should pass without issue.


----------



## Salad Dodger (11 Jan 2017)

Most of the morning I have been sitting here wishing I could justify buying a fatbike. But I so can't.........


----------



## Oxo (11 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> My car has passed its MOT.


I hope you are going to buy it a suitable reward.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2017)

Salad Dodger said:


> Most of the morning I have been sitting here wishing I could justify buying a fatbike. But I so can't.........



Oh yes you can


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2017)

Happy belated birthday, @fossyant !


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2017)

Anyone heard from sat nav sue? I've heard nothing for ages


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> If its to expensive then I'll have to scrap it, the cars a 2003 getz and is only worth a few hundred pounds, It'll be a shame if it happens I've had the car three years and its been a faithful servant.


Oh, a Hyundai. I was wondering about Getz, then I googled images and thought it looked like a Hyundai. Quite good cars those, but a gone subframe may require quite a date with the welding apparatus. Might be more cost effective to look at a replacement. (Over here, we salt roads pretty heavily, so there is a lot of rust on vehicles, and the weak points an any auto show up after a good many years.)


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2017)

I'm bereft of Australian chook updates. Interesting to hear about all that.


----------



## Salad Dodger (11 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Oh yes you can



Oh no I can't, I really can't.......


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Did you have Lobster a la Jane Mansfield?



What, and get Lobsterisimimus Bumacisimus ? No thanks. 


Salad Dodger said:


> Most of the morning I have been sitting here wishing I could justify buying a fatbike. But I so can't.........





Salad Dodger said:


> Oh no I can't, I really can't.......



Buy it anyway. 

@fossyant i hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Logs on most days but not posted since November



Thanks, I was wondering if she was OK.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, a Hyundai. I was wondering about Getz, then I googled images and thought it looked like a Hyundai. Quite good cars those, but a gone subframe may require quite a date with the welding apparatus. Might be more cost effective to look at a replacement. (Over here, we salt roads pretty heavily, so there is a lot of rust on vehicles, and the weak points an any auto show up after a good many years.)



I'm already looking at a replacement. It's a shame as it's been a good car and it runs well. Unfortunately as a pensioner I'll have to be tough with it, I don't have the finances to fund a major repair.


----------



## summerdays (11 Jan 2017)

The nice boiler man has had a very quick look at my boiler and agrees it is the pump! Says something is stuck... and has freed it for now, shown Mr Summerdays how he could scald himself doing the same thing, and he is hoping to come back on Friday and fit a new pump! But we have warmth... it's delicious!


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2017)

I was trying to create an account on a website today. However, I kept getting the message "we do not recognise your postcode". 

Would anyone like to guess which website it was?


----------



## TVC (11 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Anyone heard from sat nav sue? I've heard nothing for ages


She spends most of her time on Shaun's cooking forum where she is now admin I believe, she seems fine.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I was trying to create an account on a website today. However, I kept getting the message "we do not recognise your postcode".
> 
> Would anyone like to guess which website it was?


Post Office obviously


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> She spends most of her time on Shaun's cooking forum where she is now admin I believe, she seems fine.



Thank you


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I was trying to create an account on a website today. However, I kept getting the message "we do not recognise your postcode".
> 
> Would anyone like to guess which website it was?


Postcode lottery?


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> She spends most of her time on Shaun's cooking forum where she is now admin I believe, she seems fine.


Only ponces and saddo's would spend time there


----------



## TVC (11 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Only ponces and saddo's would spend time there


In that particular Venn diagram I score a bullseye


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Post Office obviously



Correct!


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2017)

What happened to the Gardening Forum? Did the shed just collapse?


----------



## TVC (11 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> What happened to the Gardening Forum? Did the shed just collapse?


Fraid so, it never got off the ground


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2017)

What is the cooking forum called?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> What is the cooking forum called?




Cooking bites .


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Cooking bites .



Thank you


----------



## marknotgeorge (11 Jan 2017)

Mad Scientist is forcing Matchmakers upon me.


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2017)

Does @Hill Wimp know the ice age is coming to the SE tomorrow?

However will she cope?


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Does @Hill Wimp know the ice age is coming to the SE tomorrow?
> 
> However will she cope?


Won't Fabbers keep her warm.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Does @Hill Wimp know the ice age is coming to the SE tomorrow?
> 
> However will she cope?


Yeah right.

If it does @potsy I will post Henry to you


----------



## TVC (11 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah right.
> 
> If it does @potsy I will post Henry to you


You've not been listening to the BBC then. Best send him recorded delivery.


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah right.
> 
> If it does @potsy I will post Henry to you


Quoted for evidence


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2017)

If the Deal wimp mentions the cold even once tomorrow I think that will constitute a win for me, I will be working but will put my best people on watch just in case.
Can @User confirm I have a watertight legal case?


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jan 2017)

Da Met office say


----------



## TVC (11 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Da Met office say
> 
> View attachment 156849


So you're feeling lucky?


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So you're feeling lucky?


Oh yeah

The beach never gets snow of any significance.

The rules are it's got to be heavy snow not just ice age cold.

Fabbers is off all week so Henry and Sasha will be very snug.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> If the Deal wimp mentions the cold even once tomorrow I think that will constitute a win for me, I will be working but will put my best people on watch just in case.
> Can @User confirm I have a watertight legal case?


The Ginger Ninja's legal representative has issued a statement,


View: https://youtu.be/96B_Q6K7GUY


----------



## TVC (11 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> The beach never gets snow of any significance.
> 
> ...


Potsy never mentioned snow, you can't change the rules of the deal


----------



## potsy (11 Jan 2017)

Single figure temperature and a dusting of snow, that should be enough for Henry to start packing his bags


----------



## GM (11 Jan 2017)

@fossyant Belated Birthday wishes, hope you've had a great day


----------



## GM (11 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> The Ginger Ninja's legal representative has issued a statement,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/96B_Q6K7GUY





That's what our cat was saying when we took her to the vet this evening.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Single figure temperature and a dusting of snow, that should be enough for Henry to start packing his bags


Er no way José


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jan 2017)

I gotta new toy....


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I gotta new toy....
> 
> View attachment 156856



Nice. My wife has the TZ60, good cameras (better than good).


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2017)

An hour on Zwift tonight, and none other than Jody Cundy flies past everyone on one of the climbs on the circuit. I typed in 'Is that The Jody Cundy', got a reply, "it is".


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jan 2017)

I would make sure he has the "full" mot before letting him in the door.


----------



## Smithbat (11 Jan 2017)

Evening all, had a lovely time at Guides tonight, I do miss them all when we are off.


----------



## marknotgeorge (11 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm waiting to see what crawls out of his rucksack given the nasty creepy crawlies he's been sharing a hut with.



Wasn't he with his girlfriend?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2017)

GM said:


> That's what our cat was saying when we took her to the vet this evening.


Heidi is freaked out completely by that.


----------



## TVC (11 Jan 2017)

No Offence us a bit good


----------



## hopless500 (11 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Single figure temperature and a dusting of snow, that should be enough for Henry to start packing his bags



If he goes anywhere, he goes to Norfolk  along with Sasha


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> My car has passed its MOT.


My car did today as well. They must be twins!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I was trying to create an account on a website today. However, I kept getting the message "we do not recognise your postcode".
> 
> Would anyone like to guess which website it was?


Royal Mail.
(I'm playing catch up.... Anyhow, I worked in the post room at Amnesty International (International Secretariat) and the post office gave them the wrong code. They only admitted it years afterwards.)


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2017)

No snow yet


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jan 2017)

Warm here, air con on.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2017)

I could go off you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2017)

My bum is cold despite its padding.


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2017)

It's not too cold here either (in bed, no idea what it is like outside) - so nice to have the heating back...


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2017)

It's chilly but not Arctic outside.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2017)

I've left two males snoring in/on my bed and one fussy but very cute female snuggled on her beanbag.

Work


----------



## Mireystock (12 Jan 2017)

Dry and not unpleasant outside. It won't last...


----------



## potsy (12 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> If he goes anywhere, he goes to Norfolk  along with Sasha


He's won't like it there, too many funny accents.



Hill Wimp said:


> No snow yet


Soon.


Hill Wimp said:


> My bum is cold despite its padding.


Did you say the C word?


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> He's won't like it there, too many funny accents.
> 
> 
> Soon.
> ...


Dream on


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2017)

Morning, the weather girl on the telly just said that we may have snow but there is some uncertainty over it. I thought it was simply fluffy white damp stuff that fell from the sky.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2017)

User said:


> View attachment 156826


He certainly had it in for that model of vehicle as he gave a similar car a right thrashing in the film Clockwise.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jan 2017)

A light dusting here. Further snow showers forecast throughout the day.


----------



## TVC (12 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> He's won't like it there, too many funny accents.
> 
> 
> Soon.
> ...


She did say the C word. Time for Henners to pack his bag.


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Jan 2017)

No snow, but it's colder. Light rain forecast.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> My advisory last year was sub frame.


I just had a quick look on the tablet to see if there were any posts of people replacing them. I haven't found one yet but I did find one on a car where everything had gone. The whole rear end of the car was all wibly wobly.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2017)

I can't quite imagine the English channel freezing over although that would be one heck of an excuse for @Salty seadog not to go into work.


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Jan 2017)

There's bits of a Sea Harrier all over the dining room table.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I just had a quick look on the tablet to see if there were any posts of people replacing them. I haven't found one yet but I did find one on a car where everything had gone. The whole rear end of the car was all wibly wobly.



They are available from the scrapyards, Its a major faff to change one. In my case its the front one that is supposed to have the problem, I had it looked at and the mechanic reckoned it was OK.


----------



## Smithbat (12 Jan 2017)

I have driven today as we are predicted heavy snow this afternoon. I have not thought this through however and still have my birkies on and not proper shoes. I feel cold toes may be the order of the day later....


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I have driven today as we are predicted heavy snow this afternoon. I have not thought this through however and still have my birkies on and not proper shoes. I feel cold toes may be the order of the day later....


My first ride this year was pencilled in for today, I've looked at the forecast and decided discretion is the better part of valour and put it back to Sunday, though Sunday doesn't look any better.


----------



## Smithbat (12 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> My first ride this year was pencilled in for today, I've looked at the forecast and decided discretion is the better part of valour and put it back to Sunday, though Sunday doesn't look any better.


I wont be riding this weekend either, I am taking some of my Guides to Fire and Ice which is a winter camp in Hertfordshire. I am both looking forward to it and dreading it all at the same time.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I wont be riding this weekend either, I am taking some of my Guides to Fire and Ice which is a winter camp in Hertfordshire. I am both looking forward to it and dreading it all at the same time.



Sounds like fun


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Does the Royal Navy know?



I doubt they care. It's his latest acquisition in his attempt to turn the house into a miniature IWM Duxford. It stops him watching endless repeats of CIS Bumfluff Arizona, at least.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I can't quite imagine the English channel freezing over although that would be one heck of an excuse for @Salty seadog not to go into work.



I'm not gonna take any chances, I'm not going in. 
Ahhh, first cupper of the day, the best and the biggest.


----------



## potsy (12 Jan 2017)

Ah well, I did not want the ginger nut anyway 

Light drizzle here, snow/sleet on its way apparently.


----------



## Oxo (12 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm not gonna take any chances, I'm not going in.
> Ahhh, first cupper of the day, the best and the biggest.
> 
> View attachment 157494
> View attachment 157494


Is that today's special offer, two for the price of one.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> Is that today's special offer, two for the price of one.



Not sure what happened there but maybe it means I should have another cuppa,


----------



## Oxo (12 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Not sure what happened there but maybe it means I should have another cuppa,


Sounds like a plan, go for it.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2017)

It's on its way folks. This from the met office rainfall radar, it's a great resource for planning , gives you the movement of the rain in 15 min intervals and the intensity....
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/...2.88&lat=51.81&map=Rainfall&fcTime=1484164200


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> My bum is cold despite its padding.


Eh? I thought I'd warmed it sufficiently before you went out?


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> No snow yet


Just had a peep through the blinds.....


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> They are available from the scrapyards, Its a major faff to change one. In my case its the front one that is supposed to have the problem, I had it looked at and the mechanic reckoned it was OK.


The front subframe could be a lot faffier than the rear with all the steering bits. It may pay to paint the area with some waxoil to try to preserve it.


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> It's on its way folks. This from the met office rainfall radar, it's a great resource for planning , gives you the movement of the rain in 15 min intervals and the intensity....
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/...2.88&lat=51.81&map=Rainfall&fcTime=1484164200
> 
> View attachment 157500


I pay (well Mr Summerdays renews my subscription annually as a Christmas present) for Rain Today. The free version gives you a view up till about 15 mins ago, and this is what the paid version is showing for later today... (grey is sleet, red is snow, blue is soggy!)





And having been to the shops in the time period shown in the Met Office's one I can state it's under reporting the rain.... it was wet when I left the house just after 9, and wetter by the time I came back!


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2017)

Rain, turning to ice here, and there's also thunder.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> I pay (well Mr Summerdays renews my subscription annually as a Christmas present) for Rain Today. The free version gives you a view up till about 15 mins ago, and this is what the paid version is showing for later today... (grey is sleet, red is snow, blue is soggy!)
> View attachment 157535
> 
> 
> And having been to the shops in the time period shown in the Met Office's one I can state it's under reporting the rain.... it was wet when I left the house just after 9, and wetter by the time I came back!



To be fair the met office is showing the history, not the future and the rain can start at any moment anywhere. I took the opportunity to have a quick blast round town as the rainmoving towards me was a way away, however after about half an hour we got a bit of a light shower.


----------



## Smithbat (12 Jan 2017)

Mr S has sent me a video from Huddersfield while he is having his break in a layby and it is snowing there, here in Bucks we have rain.


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Rain, turning to ice here, and there's also thunder.


On Facebook on a Northern Ireland based one I follow they were mentioning thundersnow?? And showed a clip of a USA weatherman getting really excited about it. Is it just snow produced during a thunderstorm? I've not heard the term before.


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> To be fair the met office is showing the history, not the future and the rain can start at any moment anywhere. I took the opportunity to have a quick blast round town as the rainmoving towards me was a way away, however after about half an hour we got a bit of a light shower.


I know it's only predictions but it is helpful to watch and see whether it's likely to be heading your direction or when it's likely to clear etc.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2017)

It's a bit soggy here.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jan 2017)

As I live at the top of a hill, some days I can chose my weather. Looking east might give sunshine and blue sky, while looking west might give grey clouds.  Today it is just soggy everywhere. 

Bob the cat has not seen snow yet. I am relying on Tasha to explain it to him.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jan 2017)

There's precipitation in Deal....panic is setting in....


----------



## potsy (12 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> There's precipitation in Deal....panic is setting in....
> 
> View attachment 157597
> 
> ...


Come to me oh ginger one


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It's a bit soggy here.


Talcum powder?


----------



## potsy (12 Jan 2017)

Actually I'm now hoping it does not snow as I could not have a bird killing machine like Henry in my garden, I've spent a small fortune these last few weeks trying to attract them in, not for bait.

My next acquisition will be a better camera, maybe a bridge camera but I am still at the research stage, any advice welcome.


----------



## Oxo (12 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Actually I'm now hoping it does not snow as I could not have a bird killing machine like Henry in my garden, I've spent a small fortune these last few weeks trying to attract them in, not for bait.
> 
> My next acquisition will be a better camera, maybe a bridge camera but I am still at the research stage, any advice welcome.
> 
> View attachment 157663


Have you got any particular bridges in mind as that might influence your choice.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> Have you got any particular bridges in mind as that might influence your choice.



The Kodiak bridge in Alaska would be a good choice.


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2017)

Day 7 of this bloody cold


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Only another 5-7 weeks to go then...



Thank you for cheering me up no end


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jan 2017)

I've just joined the Kimchi fan club. nom nom nom.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I hope you made your own, rather than being lazy like @The Velvet Curtain ...


@Salty seadog pointed me in the direction of a shelf-full of the stuff, no time to make Kimchi....


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2017)

I've got some bread rising... (a non orthodox ciabatta recipe which I have decided to put in milled linseed which I bought this morning wondering if I could add to bread), and just set off a carrot and fennel soup! Now just got to wait and wonder why I didn't start lunch earlier!


----------



## Oxo (12 Jan 2017)

If it wasn't so cold and wet I'd take my hat off to anyone who has been out on their bike today.


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> If I read another conspiracy theory or facile interpretation, I'm going to explode. So I'm not going to read another conspiracy theory etc etc. In fact I've decided to have a nice pork pie for my lunch, instead.
> 
> That should do the trick.


That's what they* want you to do, you sheeple!

* The Elucidated Manufacturers of Porcine Pastry Products, wot influence world leaders and suchlike from their secret lair (Melton Mowbray community centre).


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> If it wasn't so cold and wet I'd take my hat off to anyone who has been out on their bike today.



I did 6 miles round town this morning before we had a shower. Wanted to stay close to home in case the impending doom arrived.

It still hasn't all we've had is a couple of light showers.

@Fab Foodie what have you had down the road there?


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jan 2017)

5:42 in the morning, warm but dark. Earl Grey tea in a paper cup because holiday inn don't trust me with crockery.


----------



## Oxo (12 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I did 6 miles round town this morning before we had a shower. Wanted to stay close to home in case the impending doom arrived.
> 
> It still hasn't all we've had is a couple of light showers.
> 
> @Fab Foodie what have you had down the road there?


A sterling effort, but I'm sticking to my original statement.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2017)

Its a tad damp in Coventry.


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2017)

This is now the prediction for later this afternoon.... so it will be sleet rather than snow here (and rain in Deal)





And comparing this to the earlier version of 1:55 it was fairly close! Though it looks a little wetter on the east coast in this version.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2017)

Definitely splishy-sploshy here.


----------



## Oxo (12 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4635273, member: 21629"]10 minutes of cycling from work to home in really heavy rain. 
I miss my car ... [/QUOTE]
There is already one Wimp who frequents this thread, I hope you are not going to become another.


----------



## Smithbat (12 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> There is already one Wimp who frequents this thread, I hope you are not going to become another.


But think how much money you will save....


----------



## TVC (12 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Salty seadog pointed me in the direction of a shelf-full of the stuff, no time to make Kimchi....


Top man.


----------



## Oxo (12 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4635283, member: 21629"]Is this thread for some special CChat user only?[/QUOTE]
I was told that all CChat users are special.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Actually I'm now hoping it does not snow as I could not have a bird killing machine like Henry in my garden, I've spent a small fortune these last few weeks trying to attract them in, not for bait.
> 
> My next acquisition will be a better camera, maybe a bridge camera but I am still at the research stage, any advice welcome.
> 
> View attachment 157663


@Fab Foodie got a new camera yesterday and don't forget @coffeejo who knows a thing or too about them.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> I've got some bread rising... (a non orthodox ciabatta recipe which I have decided to put in milled linseed which I bought this morning wondering if I could add to bread), and just set off a carrot and fennel soup! Now just got to wait and wonder why I didn't start lunch earlier!


Linseed will keep you all regular.

Hope you haven't over done it


----------



## TVC (12 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie got a new camera yesterday and don't forget @coffeejo who knows a thing or too about them.


I've got a pretty decent camera, but I'm not helping him.


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Linseed will keep you all regular.
> 
> Hope you haven't over done it


I only added an ounce! Bread was fine if at the underdone end of being cooked.... that's what comes from being hungry and unwilling to wait an extra 10 mins! Feeling cosy and full now (and the spare soup is cooling to go in the freezer for lunch sometime.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Linseed will keep you all regular.
> 
> Hope you haven't over done it


How regular? Every 5 minutes.


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> If it wasn't so cold and wet I'd take my hat off to anyone who has been out on their bike today.


Just doing my usual 14 mile round trip commute and not happy we had no snow....just grotty cold rain and wind ! Yesterday was "Interesting" with serious gusts blowing me about !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2017)

That wet water out there is cold! I thought the water coming out of one of the drainpipes at the joint was a bit strange, I thought it was because the water butts were full but when I checked the gutter from upstairs the water level seemed awfully high. The pipe must be blocked! I got my screwdriver, undid two screws and gave the pipe a bit of a pull. Woosh ! It was full of water and I got drenched.


----------



## potsy (12 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie got a new camera yesterday and don't forget @coffeejo who knows a thing or too about them.


Yes I was messaging the bumpkin last night, she has given me a few ideas


----------



## Oxo (12 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> That wet water out there is cold! I thought the water coming out of one of the drainpipes at the joint was a bit strange, I thought it was because the water butts were full but when I checked the gutter from upstairs the water level seemed awfully high. The pipe must be blocked! I got my screwdriver, undid two screws and gave the pipe a bit of a pull. Woosh ! It was full of water and I got drenched.


All's well then, you can usually rely on a bit of wet and a dry for such jobs.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jan 2017)

8:23am warm and wet out, just back from a 6 mile run. 

Breakfast in a minute then to the Disneyland Hotel to collect our running packs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2017)

At 9pm this evening, Unforgiven, Unforgotten and the Undateables are on. I might have a go at unwatching them.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Jan 2017)

My boss left early today because she said she was feeling seedy, did a double take- sorry what? Apparently it is a Scottish term for feeling ill, glad she explained that


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> My boss left early today because she said she was feeling seedy, did a double take- sorry what? Apparently it is a Scottish term for feeling ill, glad she explained that


In which case youngest Summerling is feeling seedy.... I've made him hot squash, warmed his thing with barley seeds in and promised tea will be soft (all his requests since coming home from school!), we may be about to get the bug in this house! He is also too ill to look up the word malingering apparently


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2017)

Absolutly peeing it down in Dover. Even if we do get snow it couldn't pos


summerdays said:


> In which case youngest Summerling is feeling seedy.... I've made him hot squash, warmed his thing with barley seeds in and promised tea will be soft (all his requests since coming home from school!), we may be about to get the bug in this house! He is also too ill to look up the word malingering apparently


Give him a huge dose of linseed. That will clear out the bug


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jan 2017)

Deal weather update for @potsy 
Just been down to the beach with my new camera, saw this.....







PS: It's started to rain very hard here.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Absolutly peeing it down in Dover. Even if we do get snow it couldn't pos
> 
> Give him a huge dose of linseed. That will clear out the bug


It couldn't possibly snow on the coast....
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/jan/12/flights-cancelled-as-uk-battered-by-storm


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Just make sure you've got two of everything when you get on board.


Was just doing that and then realised I was short of Jenlain!!!!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jan 2017)

@Hill Wimp has just called me to ask if I can canoe to the station to get her.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You'll need more than two of that.


....per night!


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jan 2017)

Look what's just turned-up...


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2017)

I'm changed and ready for Zumba and Pilates.... last week's Pilates was lovely as she did an easy stretchy class just right for cyclists, she will be back in mean mode tonight I expect!


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Look what's just turned-up...
> 
> View attachment 158054



Ok! I give up. What is it?


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Ok! I give up. What is it?


Polar explorer ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Polar explorer ?


More like lifeguard.

The amount of water out there on the road is obscene.


----------



## TVC (12 Jan 2017)

The snow is yet to arrive in the extremes of Kent, but arrive it will.

Henry had better practice his Manc swagger


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jan 2017)

I happened upon a cure for fanny and knob warts, just in case anyone is interested


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> A Scots woman once got very cross with me, because I didn't understand her reluctance to have her photo taken because of a pluke. "You know, A PLUKE!" she yelled at me, pointing furiously at her nose. Never heard of them until then.



She refers to grocery shopping as 'fetching her messages'


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I happened upon a cure for fanny and knob warts, just in case anyone is interested
> View attachment 158063


Always useful in this day and age!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2017)

It's not snowing in Leicester.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Look what's just turned-up...
> 
> View attachment 158054



I do hope you had the kettle switched on ready for a well earned


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The snow is yet to arrive in the extremes of Kent, but arrive it will.
> 
> Henry had better practice his Manc swagger



Not any more.
I drove from Dover to Canterbury along the A2 in an absolute monsoon, anyone who knows that stretch of road knows that it gets a lot of standing water on the verges both inside and out and in places it flows across both carriageways like a river. No fun.

Then at 6.30 left to come back, as soon as I closed the car door the snow started, I tell you it's bloody nerve wracking driving in it with massive snowflakes reflecting your own lights and then not being able to see a bloody thing when a car comes the other way. Anyway Once I got to A2 it was a long line of cars doing 40mph and I was happy to tag on the end of that all the way, not so happy about being overtaken by lorries though, idiots.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jan 2017)

@potsy


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2017)

Henry is very content and happy where he is.


----------



## TVC (12 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @potsy
> View attachment 158065


Looks like you'll be snowed in for a week.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Looks like you'll be snowed in for a week.


At the very least 

Won't be able to get to the post office either 

I bet it's all gone when I get up at 4am.


----------



## potsy (12 Jan 2017)

I'm just getting Henry's bed ready, see you in a few days my ginger ninja


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I'm just getting Henry's bed ready, see you in a few days my ginger ninja


It's no ice age yet plus he is a serial bird killer.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2017)

I overcooked my sausages....


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I overcooked my sausages....


Oo-err missus....


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oo-err missus....



Titter ye not...


----------



## Oxo (12 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I overcooked my sausages....


Did they go 'BANG'


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2017)

No snow here


----------



## summerdays (12 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> No snow here


 Or here... clear skies and a moon!


----------



## TVC (12 Jan 2017)

Basically sums up my sexual technique.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> No snow here


Nowt here either.


----------



## TVC (12 Jan 2017)

Definitely none here


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> No snow here



Correction. We do now and it's sticking on top of the ice.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Correction. We do now and it's sticking on top of the ice.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2017)




----------



## raleighnut (12 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


>


3rd winter I've had the trike, still no snow to play in


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Jan 2017)

I wore a blue hat today


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMCSbRLAheg


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> 3rd winter I've had the trike, still no snow to play in


You'll get your chance.


----------



## potsy (12 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Correction. We do now and it's sticking on top of the ice.


What?


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Jan 2017)

Back from taking DQ to Air Cadets. It's beginning to freeze over out there.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> At the very least
> 
> Won't be able to get to the post office either
> 
> I bet it's all gone when I get up at 4am.


You win....it's gone already!


----------



## TVC (12 Jan 2017)

For Wimpy and Fabbers


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Not any more.
> I drove from Dover to Canterbury along the A2 in an absolute monsoon, anyone who knows that stretch of road knows that it gets a lot of standing water on the verges both inside and out and in places it flows across both carriageways like a river. No fun.
> 
> Then at 6.30 left to come back, as soon as I closed the car door the snow started, I tell you it's bloody nerve wracking driving in it with massive snowflakes reflecting your own lights and then not being able to see a bloody thing when a car comes the other way. Anyway Once I got to A2 it was a long line of cars doing 40mph and I was happy to tag on the end of that all the way, not so happy about being overtaken by lorries though, idiots.


Welcome to my world.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Basically sums up my sexual technique.



That's generally how it goes with rabbits, IIRC.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2017)

Doggies are very very tired after a day at day care. They even slept on the way home in the car. After this morning, when Maximillian figured out how to run the windows down (in 0C weather, with ice). I was driving along, would here an inrush of wind, raise the windows, then it would go down again. I looked in my rearview mirror to see a harrier grinning at me. I then put on the lockout button.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> For Wimpy and Fabbers
> 
> View attachment 158123


Don't joke, for nearly a whole hour it was touch and go out there....


----------



## potsy (13 Jan 2017)

Back of my car this morning, I still made it into work like the brave little soldier I am


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jan 2017)

Now I'm no fan of snow unless you are talking feet of the stuff like in Scandinavia but yesterday's was great.

It arrived, looked pretty then buggered off totally all in the space of a few hours.

Perfect.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2017)

Someone on BBC News just said something about ''the danger of weather forecasts'' when he meant ''forecasts of danger.'' The major danger appears to be intrepid reporters roaming the country looking for bits of snow. The chap sent to Canterbury to report back on snow levels of around one child's handful of snow per square meter warned that it was quite possible to slip on the ice. Quite: get a grip!


----------



## Mireystock (13 Jan 2017)

Very little white stuff here (thankfully.)


----------



## TVC (13 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Someone on BBC News just said something about ''the danger of weather forecasts'' when he meant ''forecasts of danger.'' The major danger appears to be intrepid reporters roaming the country looking for bits of snow. The chap sent to Canterbury to report back on snow levels of around one child's handful of snow per square meter warned that it was quite possible to slip on the ice. Quite: get a grip!


I saw that, everyone in Scotland could be heard swearing at him.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2017)

Morning, clear sky with a bit of frosting on the cars here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, clear sky with a bit of frosting on the cars here.


Have the emergency services rescued you yet?


----------



## Katherine (13 Jan 2017)

Our head teacher texted that we should park elsewhere because the car park is like an ice rink. The wind and rain are washing away all the snow. It's going to be interesting.......


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2017)

Good morning from a snowy Coventry, it's windy and snowing steadily.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 180861
> 
> 
> The moon is still out here.



Thats strange, I've just got back from an hours walk and didn't notice it. Is it Oxfords very own moon? It looks a lot like the one we get down here.


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2017)




----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jan 2017)

Snow's making a firm stand here on @Hill Wimp shed....
Somehow I managed to struggle to work.







Might roll on down to greet the storm surge at lunchtime :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Thats strange, I've just got back from an hours walk and didn't notice it. Is it Oxfords very own moon? It looks a lot like the one we get down here.


It's academic....


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Jan 2017)

Snowing quite a bit here and settling but I doubt it will be too bad. No snowman building here today


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4636233, member: 9609"]just a dusting, otherwise cold and windy and the dog needed to smell every smell a dozen times the smorning so I got a dam good freezing standing waiting for him.
View attachment 185261
[/QUOTE]
Fantastic!
That's some back garden you have there....


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Snow's making a firm stand here on @Hill Wimp shed....
> Somehow I managed to struggle to work.
> 
> View attachment 186238
> ...



When you say that, are you not working from home this week.... Which would mean you bravely turned on the laptop....


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Snowing quite a bit here and settling but I doubt it will be too bad. No snowman building here today



It's stopped snowing here and we've only had a dusting, we're on high ground here and on a very quiet road so it looks worse than it is.


----------



## mybike (13 Jan 2017)

User said:


> In fact I asked directly  a while back but no reply.



Still posting to her blog.



Gravity Aided said:


> I'm bereft of Australian chook updates. Interesting to hear about all that.



They scatter eucalyptus leave apparently.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2017)

No snow in Manchester (Hulme) but a reasonable covering at home. Could do with a bit more for some MTB shenanigans


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2017)

Winter MTB boots are out for click and collect delivery at my local petrol station.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jan 2017)

A light snow's a'falling.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> When you say that, are you not working from home this week.... Which would mean you bravely turned on the laptop....


It was hard getting out of bed this morning....but that's probably TMI


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> A light snow's a'falling.


Here too!


----------



## TVC (13 Jan 2017)

the thaw has set in here in Leicester.


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Jan 2017)

Wind and icy roads ! Interesting ride in this morning !!!


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It was hard getting out of bed this morning....but that's probably TMI


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Jan 2017)

the snow has gone


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Now I'm no fan of snow unless you are talking feet of the stuff like in Scandinavia but yesterday's was great.
> 
> It arrived, looked pretty then buggered off totally all in the space of a few hours.
> 
> Perfect.


Or here, although not so far this year. Mostly, it warms up, we get rain or ice, then the temperatures plummet.


----------



## Katherine (13 Jan 2017)

We can all bring our cars into the car park now. A nice fresh walk to the top of the road. Sunshine too!


----------



## marknotgeorge (13 Jan 2017)

The cloud and the snow have gone, but the icy wind remains.

In other news, today I have performed one round of bounce the Sage backup round the older versions game.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2017)

When is it home time. Bored of changing pay cost centres for a restructure and financial forecasts for one day.

Someone brought in lemon drizzle cake and it was very nice. Been good though, had soup for lunch and a slice of cake.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jan 2017)

6:09. Currently not raining in California.

Disneyland today.

It's for kids though really, when you think about it isn't it.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2017)

If you look anything like your avatar, I am sure it will suit you. 

I have been to "Universal Studios" somewhere near Los Angeles. That is probably better for older children and adults. I went with a friend who needs a wheelchair, and her son.

It was very good in that he pushed the wheelchair, but the three of us were sent to the front of the queue for any shows she wanted to see, and the spaces for wheelchairs and their occupants were in the front rows. She could not do the rides, except for a boat ride. I think I did the "Back to the Future" ride twice, or it could have been "E.T.". That was ... er..... nearly twenty years ago.


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Jan 2017)

Hour and a quarter to go before home time........what poo shall I scoop from my critters ????


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2017)

skudupnorth said:


> Hour and a quarter to go before home time........what poo shall I scoop from my critters ????



Elephant poo and then use it to make some paper?


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2017)

I have just failed to answer some security questions on-line: 

What is your mother's middle name? She hasn't got a middle name.
What is the date of your eldest child's birthday? Tricky that one, as I have not got any children.
What is the first name of your mother's father? Again tricky, because he deserted his wife and family and my mother never ever talks about him.
What was your paternal grandfather's profession?  I do not think "bigamist" would be on their list, or acceptable as a reply.


----------



## TVC (13 Jan 2017)

We have done the shopping, I have no reason to leave the house again until Monday.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We have done the shopping, I have no reason to leave the house again until Monday.



Excellent, let the weekend begin! 

As I am not working, I do not have "Mondays" and "Fridays". I can live without Mondays, but I like confirmation of the arrival of Friday afternoon.


----------



## TVC (13 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Excellent, let the weekend begin!
> 
> As I am not working, I do not have "Mondays" and "Fridays". I can live without Mondays, but I like confirmation of the arrival of Friday afternoon.


Another person of leisure, curse you all.


----------



## postman (13 Jan 2017)

I have now changed my password so i can use the laptop to post on here.Sat in the warmest room of the house.No more freezing legs.We need a new front window.It is a one piece of glass and it's massive.Cold comes right through it.But from now on,that will not bother me.


----------



## potsy (13 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We have done the shopping, I have no reason to leave the house again until Monday.


I forgot it was Friday until I read this, it's just day 2 here.
I have news but am not allowed to reveal until next week, unless it gets leaked before then


----------



## TVC (13 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I forgot it was Friday until I read this, it's just day 2 here.
> I have news but am not allowed to reveal until next week, unless it gets leaked before then


You spent a weekend in a Moscow hotel with Donald Trump?

You're taking the p*** surely.


----------



## Oxo (13 Jan 2017)

User said:


> But that's not news. He eats kebabs for his tea every day...


People in our neighbourhood don't eat kebabs. They buy them from the local takeaway, walk down the road and throw them in our garden.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I forgot it was Friday until I read this, it's just day 2 here.
> I have news but am not allowed to reveal until next week, unless it gets leaked before then


@I like Skol 

Spill the beans please


----------



## TVC (13 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I forgot it was Friday until I read this, it's just day 2 here.
> I have news but am not allowed to reveal until next week, unless it gets leaked before then


You've decided to support Man City.


----------



## Oxo (13 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You've decided to support Man City.


Taking over as manager?


----------



## summerdays (13 Jan 2017)

It was cold out today.... not really any snow but slight evidence that some had fallen at some point in the night.


----------



## Stephenite (13 Jan 2017)

...In the meantime, I would like to thank volunteers the world over for their hard work and commitment. Especially Rustad IL who are working through the night on the snow cannons and other prep for my sons ski school tomorrow.

Hurrah for volunteers!


----------



## I like Skol (13 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I forgot it was Friday until I read this, it's just day 2 here.
> I have news but am not allowed to reveal until next week, unless it gets leaked before then


I am not in the loop yet (been in bed all day) but should know more shortly. I too may be sworn to secrecy?

All attempts to bribe me with food, alcohol or bundles of used ten pound notes will be considered.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jan 2017)

I am drinking "Love Gin".

It's very


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jan 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I am not in the loop yet (been in bed all day) but should know more shortly. I too may be sworn to secrecy?
> 
> All attempts to bribe me with food, alcohol or bundles of used ten pound notes will be considered.....


Name your price


----------



## TVC (13 Jan 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I am not in the loop yet (been in bed all day) but should know more shortly. I too may be sworn to secrecy?
> 
> All attempts to bribe me with food, alcohol or bundles of used ten pound notes will be considered.....


It's to do with extending the canteen isn't it, that's why Potsy is so excited.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2017)

Dancing shoes


----------



## Oxo (13 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Dancing shoes
> View attachment 219797


Clogs?


----------



## skudupnorth (13 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Elephant poo and then use it to make some paper?


Cleared the Donkey's in the end


----------



## Haitch (13 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am drinking "Love Gin".
> 
> It's very



Please, not before the watershed. This is a family forum after all.


----------



## potsy (13 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @I like Skol
> 
> Spill the beans please


He will not spill any beans, you will have to do more detective work Sherlock


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> People in our neighbourhood don't eat kebabs. They buy them from the local takeaway, walk down the road and throw them in our garden.



Yeah, sorry about that, ....don't 'spose I can have it back can I?


----------



## TVC (13 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> He will not spill any beans, you will have to do more detective work Sherlock


Is it anything go do with your company being taken over? Rumours of it have been in the trade press for months.


----------



## Oxo (13 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Yeah, sorry about that, ....don't 'spose I can have it back can I?


Anytime, just call round. Do you want them all or just the last one?


----------



## potsy (13 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is it anything go do with your company being taken over? Rumours of it have been in the trade press for months.


Rocky is a bit warmer than you


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> Anytime, just call round. Do you want them all or just the last one?



Just the last and freshest one, I have standards.


----------



## marknotgeorge (13 Jan 2017)

Today, in my quest to find decent clothing to wear on the bike that isn't lycra and isn't styled and priced for hipsters (and caters for my short legs), I have learned that 'baselayer' is just the technical name for t-shirt. Now I need to find out what the technical names for 'jumper' and 'coat' are (apparently, the technical name for 'trousers' is 'trousers'), and I'll have this layering malarkey down pat. I think.


----------



## TVC (13 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Rocky is a bit warmer than you


You've converted your Trabant into a kebab van, you legend!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jan 2017)

I has a cold

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhnKjR0ESPs


I have no intention of travelling to Nottingham tho


----------



## TVC (13 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I has a cold
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhnKjR0ESPs
> 
> ...



Whoa whoa whoa! We're not having the hard man of Cyclechat wimping about a cold. Man up and get back in character.


----------



## mybike (13 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have just failed to answer some security questions on-line:
> 
> What is your mother's middle name? She hasn't got a middle name.
> What is the date of your eldest child's birthday? Tricky that one, as I have not got any children.
> ...



The advice from security professionals is never to give the right answer. Of course it does mean you have to remember the wrong answers you gave.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jan 2017)

There is nothing mundane about Disneyland. Nothing. It is the most oddest of places. 
I left the Garmin on. 








In other news I have new running shoes.


----------



## TVC (14 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> There is nothing mundane about Disneyland. Nothing. It is the most oddest of places.
> I left the Garmin on.
> 
> View attachment 243288
> ...


To be the biggest kid in Disneyland must be a wonderful thing.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> To be the biggest kid in Disneyland must be a wonderful thing.


Loved it. 

We were watching a little girl having a photo with Donald Duck, she didn't want to leave him, kept going back for hugs and kisses, she was very sweet. Then I had to walk away because I may have had something in my eyes.


----------



## summerdays (14 Jan 2017)

Morning.... at last it's the weekend, so why do I have to wake so early!!! And I've already drunk the coffee I made.... 

We had the first quail escape last night.... Mr Summerday was watching them (they are brilliant at making time disappear), with the lid off to see what they thought of the piece of cucumber he gave then for the first time. One flew out and landed on the shelves above the computer so about 5 ft or so, not bad for a chick about 3 weeks old. Luckily it seemed a little shocked himself so just sat there.


----------



## GM (14 Jan 2017)

There's a lovely moon out there!


----------



## Mireystock (14 Jan 2017)

Off to watch Hereford FC (as they are now) with my lad later. I reckon the last time I watched them was around 1975 or 76 !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have the emergency services rescued you yet?


No, but we are quite well stocked up with cat biscuits so I think we will survive. Thanks for showing concern.


----------



## Oxo (14 Jan 2017)

Mireystock said:


> Off to watch Hereford FC (as they are now) with my lad later. I reckon the last time I watched them was around 1975 or 76 !


You sure you are quite ready to through that again? Wouldn't you be better giving yourself a little more time to recover?


----------



## Mireystock (14 Jan 2017)

Lol ! The time is now, I must be brave .


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Morning.... at last it's the weekend, so why do I have to wake so early!!! And I've already drunk the coffee I made....
> 
> We had the first quail escape last night.... Mr Summerday was watching them (they are brilliant at making time disappear), with the lid off to see what they thought of the piece of cucumber he gave then for the first time. One flew out and landed on the shelves above the computer so about 5 ft or so, not bad for a chick about 3 weeks old. Luckily it seemed a little shocked himself so just sat there.



The coffee you made, I thought you kicked the coffee maker out of bed in the morning, it does he get the weekends off?


----------



## Oxo (14 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've mainly got an economics tutorial today. We will be looking at inflation. I must make sure I don't let myself down.


Take a track pump with you.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Morning.... at last it's the weekend, so why do I have to wake so early!!! And I've already drunk the coffee I made....
> 
> We had the first quail escape last night.... Mr Summerday was watching them (they are brilliant at making time disappear), with the lid off to see what they thought of the piece of cucumber he gave then for the first time. One flew out and landed on the shelves above the computer so about 5 ft or so, not bad for a chick about 3 weeks old. Luckily it seemed a little shocked himself so just sat there.



The coffee you made, I thought you kicked the coffee maker out of bed in the morning, it does he get the weekends off?


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've mainly got an economics tutorial today. We will be looking at inflation. I must make sure I don't let myself down.



You've had too much sleep coming up with quips like that at this hour.


----------



## summerdays (14 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> The coffee you made, I thought you kicked the coffee maker out of bed in the morning, it does he get the weekends off?


I couldn't wait for the first cup.... my second cup was made by the sleepy coffee maker .... does that count?

It would be too mean to wake him up to get me a cup of coffee!


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jan 2017)

I have made 4 cups of tea in the last 8hrs.

Just sayin


----------



## summerdays (14 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have made 4 cups of tea in the last 8hrs.
> 
> Just sayin


You need to get the priorities shifted a little .... on the other hand it is nice to make a drink for someone else


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2017)

The kitten has gone mad! He's running around the living room like it's a race course. He is dashing around the setee up over stereo cupboard down behind the setee and back to complete a lap, which he has done several times. I've told him off but will be listen!


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have made 4 cups of tea in the last 8hrs.
> 
> Just sayin



Well I've been back an hour from knocking out 15 miles, one of which was a few hundred yards from chez wimp as I came out by the church.. I was aiming for 32 miles but although I was dressed well and body was fine my hands and feet just froze and that was togged up with gore tex shoes and gore tex ski like gloves with liner gloves and chemichal hand warmers stuck in my shoes and gloves.....Got the train home after a large coffee in town.

Bike all cleaned now as well and I'd like to think it meets with @ianrauk's approval.















Now got a big cup of tea on with a bath to follow.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2017)

User said:


> The stickers on the rims aren't properly aligned in the photos. Only 3/10 I'm afraid....



Dash it all I forgot one of the rules of bike photography.
I did at least have the chain on the big ring and the pedals at 3 and 9 'o clock. 3/10 seems harsh Reg. I'm tired, been Awake since 3.00.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jan 2017)

Well yesterdays snow was a let down, just turned to slush so I went to the pub to drown my sorrows.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2017)

Coventry's very soggy this morning, I'm hoping this is tomorrows rain thats arrived early.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Well I've been back an hour from knocking out 15 miles, one of which was a few hundred yards from chez wimp as I came out by the church.. I was aiming for 32 miles but although I was dressed well and body was fine my hands and feet just froze and that was togged up with gore tex shoes and gore tex ski like gloves with liner gloves and chemichal hand warmers stuck in my shoes and gloves.....Got the train home after a large coffee in town.
> 
> Bike all cleaned now as well and I'd like to think it meets with @ianrauk's approval.
> 
> ...


You should have dropped in and made us a cuppa....would have saved @Hill Wimp making another.....


----------



## mybike (14 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The kitten has gone mad! He's running around the living room like it's a race course. He is dashing around the setee up over stereo cupboard down behind the setee and back to complete a lap, which he has done several times. I've told him off but will be listen!



Needs to get his steps up on his activity tracker.


----------



## TVC (14 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Well I've been back an hour from knocking out 15 miles, one of which was a few hundred yards from chez wimp as I came out by the church.. I was aiming for 32 miles but although I was dressed well and body was fine my hands and feet just froze and that was togged up with gore tex shoes and gore tex ski like gloves with liner gloves and chemichal hand warmers stuck in my shoes and gloves.....Got the train home after a large coffee in town.
> 
> Bike all cleaned now as well and I'd like to think it meets with @ianrauk's approval.
> 
> ...


Don't come in here talking about bikes, you know the rules.


----------



## gbb (14 Jan 2017)

Circa 10.50 am...still in bed.
I'm not rushing today, chest is getting looser, lots of deep coughing and a headache.
I may take a leaf out of my wife's book and have a pyjama day.


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2017)

In a moment of madness I agreed to help my uncle tidy up his garage


----------



## alicat (14 Jan 2017)

> In a moment of madness I agreed to help my uncle tidy up his garage



 indeed.


----------



## Oxo (14 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> In a moment of madness I agreed to help my uncle tidy up his garage


Could turn out to be a bit of a rubbish day.


----------



## alicat (14 Jan 2017)

Think I may go get dressed in a while. Or maybe not.


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2017)

alicat said:


> indeed.


I have devised a cunning plan to speed things up


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jan 2017)

Off to the first run of the Star Wars challenge in a minute. 10 k


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Off to the first run of the Star Wars challenge in a minute. 10 k


57m 42s


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jan 2017)

Woke up at 2.30am. Needed to be logged on for work by 4am, not much point trying to get back to sleep again. Reached over to my laptop and did 5 hours work from bed. Good job we didn't need a video conference.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2017)

Tired of waiting for the ''coming soon'' part of Walter Presents to change to ''here.'' I decided to start rewatching Heartless (a rather surreal Danish series) last night. Guess what? A new box set of ScandiNoir arrived in my inbox just now. Acquitted.


----------



## marknotgeorge (14 Jan 2017)

I've launched Visual Studio today for the first time this year. Yeah, I'm slacking.


----------



## TVC (14 Jan 2017)

Lu is cooking, proper cooking, it's exciting.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jan 2017)

We have moved on from a luscious lunch of steak,Stilton and walnut starter, chicken and chorizo cassoulet and scrumptious desserts to The Tap House.

In our quest to sample every Gin known to man we are having Silent Pool which is nice but nought special and Bathtub which is rather spicily delicious.


----------



## postman (14 Jan 2017)

I have started.Friday and Saturday two visits to the turbo.5 miles F and 9 miles S.It does feel good. 

On another note my ballpoint pen is on it's way to a store in Leeds.I had to send an e mail to customer services asking where it was.Just this morning i got a reply it is on it's way.Now these two pens are from money given to me by my mother in law.I have decided seeing they have Stainless Steel bodies.I am going to find out if i can have my name engraved on them.I know of a sports shop that does trophy engraving.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Lu is cooking, proper cooking, it's exciting.



Pictures or it won't have hap.....Oh who am I kidding?

We'll have alook later.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have moved on from a luscious lunch of steak,Stilton and walnut starter, chicken and chorizo cassoulet and scrumptious desserts to The Tap House.
> 
> In our quest to sample every Gin known to man we are having Silent Pool which is nice but nought special and Bathtub which is rather spicily delicious.
> View attachment 291615



I want that starter.......in fact Fabbers it looks like you're reminiscing about it in that pic.


----------



## postman (14 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have moved on from a luscious lunch of steak,Stilton and walnut starter, chicken and chorizo cassoulet and scrumptious desserts to The Tap House.
> 
> In our quest to sample every Gin known to man we are having Silent Pool which is nice but nought special and Bathtub which is rather spicily delicious.
> View attachment 291615



Sir you look very sofistikated.Calm and serene.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jan 2017)

For the crafty Beeristas amongst you.


----------



## summerdays (14 Jan 2017)

I'm trying to stay awake but my eyes have different ideas...


----------



## midlife (14 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Off to the first run of the Star Wars challenge in a minute. 10 k



I'm sure there is a Parsec joke in there somewhere 

Shaun


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm trying to stay awake but my eyes have different ideas...


I'm not sure reading mundane news is the best place if you want to stay awake.


----------



## lutonloony (14 Jan 2017)

Just spent 30 mins trying to work out why my iPad was not playing music through headphones. Much messing around with volume level, checking jack plug etc. Turns out you have to put the earbuds in your ears, not leave them lying n arm of sofa, crazy world we live n


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> 57m 42s


A bit slower than that alas, too many fat Americans in the way slowing us proper runners down.

According to my Garmin it was 1:02, but was probably faster cos I stopped a couple of times for photos.






Medal no.1 a spinning BB8






The route.

All done dusted by 6:45am on a lovely dry warmish morning.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jan 2017)

Bought the wrong bluddy bass strings. 34" instead of 36" needed for the string through body setup.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> For the crafty Beeristas amongst you.
> 
> View attachment 292036


That plum porter is delish. But they are not forgiven for that cloudy pint.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2017)

Well, that's a grand total of 72 miles on the turbo this week. Another 20 on Zwift this morning.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have moved on from a luscious lunch of steak,Stilton and walnut starter, chicken and chorizo cassoulet and scrumptious desserts to The Tap House.
> 
> In our quest to sample every Gin known to man we are having Silent Pool which is nice but nought special and Bathtub which is rather spicily delicious.
> View attachment 291615



@Fab Foodie 

I think you look a bit discombobulated. Were you trying to remember what day it is, and which country you are in?


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2017)

User said:


> It could be a double caption competition, FF and the woman behind him.



She's not happy is she.


----------



## TVC (14 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> She's not happy is she.


I don't know who she is, but Dave Brailsford has let himself go.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Dash it all I forgot one of the rules of bike photography.
> I did at least have the chain on the big ring and the pedals at 3 and 9 'o clock. 3/10 seems harsh Reg. I'm tired, been Awake since 3.00.


In the States, we try to have our rim stickers ninety degrees to each other. So your picture is quite right. I just made that up, but it sounds plausible.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2017)

midlife said:


> I'm sure there is a Parsec joke in there somewhere
> 
> Shaun


Kessel run, anyone?


----------



## TVC (14 Jan 2017)

I have just enquired about a holiday that will involve whales, puffins, volcanos, the arctic circle and elfs.

Whoop whoop.


----------



## Oxo (14 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have just enquired about a holiday that will involve whales, puffins, volcanos, the arctic circle and elfs.
> 
> Whoop whoop.


That's some search for Google, did it come up with any suggestions.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2017)

Sounds like another Icelandic Saga to me.


----------



## TVC (14 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> That's some search for Google, did it come up with any suggestions.





Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like another Icelandic Saga to me.


Seven days hiking and sightseeing in the remote north east of Iceland, flying into Egilsstadir and driving on from there.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I want that starter.......in fact Fabbers it looks like you're reminiscing about it in that pic.


It might have been wind....


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2017)

I went Whale watching from Husavik, in Iceland. To say that the sea was extremely rough would be the understatement of the decade. It seemed that as I clung on to the hand rail, I was nearly parallel to the surface of the water.  

I saw the tip of one fin of one whale.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Seven days hiking and sightseeing in the remote north east of Iceland, flying into Egilsstadir and driving on from there.



I don't think that any stages of the Tour de France start there this year.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> She's not happy is she.


She's sat downwind that's why....


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Fab Foodie
> 
> I think you look a bit discombobulated. Were you trying to remember what day it is, and which country you are in?


Actually, I was thinking....
In fact computating how many tonnes we'd weigh if we spent every Sarurday that way :-)

I'd not mentioned the Pork Scratchings with the Milk Stout....


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Actually, I was thinking....
> In fact computating how many tonnes we'd weigh if we spent every *Sarurday* that way :-)
> 
> I'd not mentioned the Pork Scratchings with the Milk Stout....[/QUOTE



You are schtilll schlurrrring yur wordss.

There is three two one portion of treacle sponge left, but no double cream.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2017)

I will shortly be watching Wallander, the English version with Kenneth Branagh.

Tom Hiddlestone is in it as well.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (14 Jan 2017)

Messing about with materials and proportions and....

Behold. Different rib material maybe?


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4638517, member: 21629"]It is more than 2 years (!!!) after I had severe sunburn but the skin of the limbs is still itchy ! Cannot stop scratching. [/QUOTE]
Do you get hives, as well?


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Messing about with materials and proportions and....
> 
> Behold. Different rib material maybe?
> 
> View attachment 316248


I dunno, if I were a fish, I might find it attractive.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jan 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Messing about with materials and proportions and....
> 
> Behold. Different rib material maybe?
> 
> View attachment 316248


My brother used to make his own flies when we were younger, I used to make flies when he was not in the house and stick them in his fly-box; there were several times he went fishing and found flies that looked like a drag queen's wardrobe


----------



## Oxo (14 Jan 2017)

My Grandad was famous for his flies. He never remembered to fasten them.


----------



## Katherine (14 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I forgot it was Friday until I read this, it's just day 2 here.
> I have news but am not allowed to reveal until next week, unless it gets leaked before then


Promotion? New baby? Lottery win?


----------



## Mireystock (15 Jan 2017)

Mireystock said:


> Off to watch Hereford FC (as they are now) with my lad later. I reckon the last time I watched them was around 1975 or 76 !




So Hereford lost 2 - 1 to Taunton in a mostly scrappy game. But my 12 year old loved it ( and so did Dad to be honest !) It was just great to be there and there was a great sense of community with the other Hereford fans. 

We are looking forward to the next home game !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2017)

Morning, it is a lovely grey wet day out there. The two birds which sounded like they busily hacksawing away at a piece of metal are are it again. I think they are Tits.
The cats have been fed and we are on our second hot drink. I will get up soon.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have just enquired about a holiday that will involve whales, puffins, volcanos, the arctic circle and elfs.
> 
> Whoop whoop.


Will you be taking them with you?


----------



## summerdays (15 Jan 2017)

I think we are on the edge of the rain so it looks as though it may turn out better than I was expecting (which was rain most of the day). Though in preparation for that I left most of the housework till today still it would be a pity to waste sunshine as the dust will only reappear after I clean


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Jan 2017)

Preparing for a walk....


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jan 2017)

I still have man flu..3 weeks.. cant remember having a cold like this.
a week or 7 days a cold should be..

on the upside its nice working inside..
Horrible day here ,ive not biked since xmas week either ..fed up


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> For the crafty Beeristas amongst you.
> 
> View attachment 292036


No Mild,


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2017)

Watching football on the telly is much more interesting with a kitten in the way attacking the players on the screen.


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2017)

Good morning from a very soggy Coventry, looks like my bike ride is off


----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2017)

Soggy here too, day 4 at last and we get to finish 30 minutes early for good behaviour


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2017)

meta lon said:


> I still have man flu..3 weeks.. cant remember having a cold like this.
> a week or 7 days a cold should be..
> 
> on the upside its nice working inside..
> Horrible day here ,ive not biked since xmas week either ..fed up



If it's any consolation I've had the lurgie since new year's Eve, and haven't been on my bike since December the 23rd.


----------



## Oxo (15 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Watching football on the telly is much more interesting with a kitten in the way attacking the players on the screen.


Not watching football on the telly is more interesting than watching it, kitten or no kitten. In fact, not watching anything on the telly is more interesting than watching football.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2017)

This cold thing just seems to go on and on, it just comes up with another symptom.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> Not watching football on the telly is more interesting than watching it, kitten or no kitten. In fact, not watching anything on the telly is more interesting than watching football.


Yes, I'm not saying that I was enjoying watching the football but it was the kitten's antics that made it interesting.


----------



## TVC (15 Jan 2017)

Leicester is a tad moist today. I have a new passport to sort out.


These two facts are not related.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Leicest is a tad moist today. I have a new passport to sort out.
> 
> 
> These two facts are not related.


Very soggy out.


----------



## marknotgeorge (15 Jan 2017)

Too damp to go out here, I think.


----------



## Oxo (15 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Leicester is a tad moist today. I have a new passport to sort out.
> 
> 
> These two facts are not related.


Is the name on your passport *The* *Velvet Curtain* or the more mundane *Velvet Curtain*?


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jan 2017)

meta lon said:


> I still have man flu..3 weeks.. cant remember having a cold like this.
> a week or 7 days a cold should be..
> 
> on the upside its nice working inside..
> Horrible day here ,ive not biked since xmas week either ..fed up



Which one is it? a week or 7 days?


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Leicester is a tad moist today. I have a new passport to sort out.
> 
> 
> These two facts are not related.



Is that for continued occasional access to mancland? Don't forget your jabs.

And how was dinner, we never heard back from you?


----------



## summerdays (15 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> Yes, I had it for the whole of December, and had a miserable time.


I keep thinking I'm getting it but so far I've been lucky.... I'm sure it's only a matter of time especially as the youngest has a cold but doesn't seem to be really suffering other than the first day so it still might not be the bad version.


----------



## TVC (15 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Is that for continued occasional access to mancland? Don't forget your jabs.
> 
> And how was dinner, we never heard back from you?


We are having it for lunch. Lu made a Korean meatloaf which has to be cooled then sliced before frying and serving with bread and a salad.


----------



## summerdays (15 Jan 2017)

User said:


> The dog is walked, emptied and refilled.
> 
> I need to go into town and am umming and ahhing over whether to drive.


What sort of distance are we talking.... half mile.... 10? And is it still raining.... ? If so car otherwise .... on yer bike (or you will turn into Potsy)


----------



## summerdays (15 Jan 2017)

One quail just escaped..... I can tell from the sound Mr Summerdays makes each time it has happened so far.... we managed to get it before it went behind the bookcase....


----------



## summerdays (15 Jan 2017)

Ok the weather with us is definitely better... grey but dry now for the last hour or more!


----------



## Speicher (15 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Will you be taking them with you?



No, he won't. @The Velvet Curtain has already said that he will not be taking me.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Jan 2017)

A couple of years ago an ENT specialist diagnosed me with silent acid reflux, I was given a prescription for an antacid and advised to stay away from: acidic fruits and juices, caffeine, alcohol, cheese, tomatoes and mint. He asked if I normally produced a lot of mucus (sorry) yes I do, I can be very snuffly and gooey, apparently the afore mentioned items can cause this. I took his advice and the reflux issue was resolved even the snuffling and goo, I still avoid citrus. Maybe those of you who are still snuffly and a bit icky from heavy colds would benefit/maybe not from giving this a go and see how you get on. Since going back to my normal habit I have gone back to bring snuffly and gooey. Just a thought.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Yeah right.... like I'm going to avoid caffeine, alcohol and cheese. Those are my three main food groups!



Same here, I found it dificult but at the time I had to, no choice


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2017)

I've put some things on the bay to sell and have been watching them for a while now and have been thinking that it is a bit like fishing. You see the fish swim past your bait but nothing happens, occasionally a fish will nudge the bait and your float will bob a bit and all the time the numbers are gathering around but none have yet taken the bait.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> A couple of years ago an ENT specialist diagnosed me with silent acid reflux, I was given a prescription for an antacid and advised to stay away from: acidic fruits and juices, caffeine, alcohol, cheese, tomatoes and mint. He asked if I normally produced a lot of mucus (sorry) yes I do, I can be very snuffly and gooey, apparently the afore mentioned items can cause this. I took his advice and the reflux issue was resolved even the snuffling and goo, I still avoid citrus. Maybe those of you who are still snuffly and a bit icky from heavy colds would benefit/maybe not from giving this a go and see how you get on. Since going back to my normal habit I have gone back to bring snuffly and gooey. Just a thought.



Forgot to mention chocolate, apparently that is an offender as well although the chances of giving that up for some on here is virtually zero.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Jan 2017)

I have done this weeks ironing.


----------



## TVC (15 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Forgot to mention chocolate, apparently that is an offender as well although the chances of giving that up for some on here is virtually zero.


More chocolate for me ... Yay!


----------



## TVC (15 Jan 2017)

Passport application done, all very painless, except for the photo bit, they are very picky about there being an even coloured background. I was against a plain wall but because there was a tone shift on the wall due to a window nearby they said no, so I have been going round all the walls downstairs trying to get one they liked. Finally done.


----------



## TVC (15 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> No, he won't. @The Velvet Curtain has already said that he will not be taking me.


If you can get in my rucksack you are very welcome to join us.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> If you can get in my rucksack you are very welcome to join us.


Got one of these have you,


----------



## TVC (15 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Got one of these have you,
> 
> 
> View attachment 333059


Are you saying Wol is a large lady?

Been nice knowing you, do you want flowers at the funeral?


----------



## Speicher (15 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Are you saying Wol is a large lady?
> 
> Been nice knowing you, do you want flowers at the funeral?



I am not petite, but you could get at least two or three of me in *that* rucksack. I think you would struggle to get it into the overhead locker.


----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Not heard that word for a while.


Is it a southern slang word, not heard it before?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Passport application done, all very painless, except for the photo bit, they are very picky about there being an even coloured background. I was against a plain wall but because there was a tone shift on the wall due to a window nearby they said no, so I have been going round all the walls downstairs trying to get one they liked. Finally done.


White balance and/or color cast are your friends.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Passport application done, all very painless, except for the photo bit, they are very picky about there being an even coloured background. I was against a plain wall but because there was a tone shift on the wall due to a window nearby they said no, so I have been going round all the walls downstairs trying to get one they liked. Finally done.



They are on it with the photos as well, there is obviously a date stamp somewhere in the photo as when I last renewed I used a picture from about a year previous,( I think they ask for one within the last three months or so). They politely suggested I send them an up to date one. No need to reapply , just send the pic.


----------



## TVC (15 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> White balance and/or color cast are your friends.


Yes, but it was a phone picture, all too much trouble. Sorted now anyway


----------



## Speicher (15 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm struggling to see why you would want to go with TVC on holiday to Manchester when you could go with Potsy to Stockport.



Manchester or Stockport? 

I s'pose I could go and see Arch and NightTrain in Manchester, or go to Alton Towers. My passport needs renewing, does that mean I have to stay in here in the far west?


----------



## TVC (15 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> They are on it with the photos as well, there is obviously a date stamp somewhere in the photo as when I last renewed I used a picture from about a year previous,( I think they ask for one within the last three months or so). They politely suggested I send them an up to date one. No need to reapply , just send the pic.


I assume the date last modified is in the header, that's how computer registries pick them up.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It's really easy isn't it. I renewed mine that way in the autumn just after it had been brought in. The only issue I had was where to sign it.



Did your face take up all the photo then, leaving no room for a signature?


----------



## TVC (15 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Manchester or Stockport?
> 
> I s'pose I could go and see Arch and NightTrain in Manchester, or go to Alton Towers. My passport needs renewing, does that mean I have to stay in here in the far west?


Actually you can blag it without a passport, just walk like you've got a full nappy and call everyone 'Are Kid', you should be fine.


----------



## TVC (15 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Did your face take up all the photo then, leaving no room for a signature?


His face seems to fill all the photos the Prof takes.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Are you saying Wol is a large lady?
> 
> Been nice knowing you, do you want flowers at the funeral?


I have no idea on the size of the lovely @Speicher and it wasn't moi who questioned her size so there


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jan 2017)

American post office handles all the passport applications, nothing like running a photographic store and making polaroid after polaroid, only to have some full of him/herself postal clerk reject photo after photo for the slightest color tinge, as we had for a while. I finally had to talk to the postmaster about it. Digital is so much better(and less expensive).


----------



## Speicher (15 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I have no idea on the size of the lovely @Speicher and it wasn't moi who questioned her size so there



The lovely Speicher?


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I assume the date last modified is in the header, that's how computer registries pick them up.



Not from pc, this was from a public booth so I guess there is some indelible/invisible date stamp on it, probably on the rear of the pic.


----------



## TVC (15 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> American post office handles all the passport applications, nothing like running a photographic store and making polaroid after polaroid, only to have some full of him/herself postal clerk reject photo after photo for the slightest color tinge, as we had for a while. I finally had to talk to the postmaster about it. Digital is so much better(and less expensive).


As Rocky said, this digital online malarky is new to us, we had to do the post office thing as well.


----------



## TVC (15 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Not from pc, this was from a public booth so I guess there is some indelible/invisible date stamp on it, probably on the rear of the pic.


Oh, that's news to me, interesting.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jan 2017)

Online ! How nice, and how 21st century!


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh, that's news to me, interesting.



Just an assumption, otherwise how would they have known it was not arecent pic?

They did though.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jan 2017)

4:44am, eating porridge and getting ready for the Star Wars challenge half marathon. Well, you have to really don't you?


----------



## GM (15 Jan 2017)

Another misty Shard day.........


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> I've just renewed my passport too, and got five images for a fiver from a Photobooth. Maybe they store all their images, and gov can search the database with face-recognition software.



That sounds a bit ott to me, expensive too I wouldn't doubt.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> Perhaps. The standardisation of images required by the rules make this sort of thing a bit of a doddle for AI now though.



I'm actually really curious to know how they knew now and have been having a bit of a google....slow Sunday...

Almost on the verge of asking the booth operators the question.


----------



## TVC (15 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> Perhaps. The standardisation of images required by the rules make this sort of thing a bit of a doddle for AI now though.


The photo you submit on line has to have plenty of background and show your shoulders with wall around. The website then crops the photo to what it wants. I thought it was a little over jealous about the shade differnce on the background, a human would perhaps have accepted it, and I'm sure in time the algorithyms will get better.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Passport application done, all very painless, except for the photo bit, they are very picky about there being an even coloured background. I was against a plain wall but because there was a tone shift on the wall due to a window nearby they said no, so I have been going round all the walls downstairs trying to get one they liked. Finally done.


Did you have to redecorate just for the photo?


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jan 2017)

Back from a wet walk, brunch and B&Q.

I too need to renew my passport.

We have slow cooked beef stew soaked in Old Peculiar tonight


----------



## Speicher (15 Jan 2017)

How well do things like mushrooms and celery freeze if you make lots of "Shepherdless Pie"? This is tasty looking version with lentils and chickpeas amongst other things.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jan 2017)

User said:


> On second thoughts, do you use e- passport gates?


I used to use those. They were so much faster.


----------



## postman (15 Jan 2017)

Mrs Postman is visiting in Harrowgate.I have done some ironing,i hate that job.I should be on the turbo.But i have popped on here and have eaten TWO bars of chocolate.I know i should not have,but why not.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jan 2017)

User said:


> On second thoughts, do you use e- passport gates?



Never heard of it.

I can't remember which application it was, I had two within a year due to a stolen passport, I'm now wondering weather I used the same set of pics for both.


----------



## TVC (15 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> How well do things like mushrooms and celery freeze if you make lots of "Shepherdless Pie"? This is tasty looking version with lentils and chickpeas amongst other things.


Mushrooms are fine, celery I suspect will mush being mostly water, let ys know the results.


----------



## TVC (15 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Back from a wet walk, brunch and B&Q.
> 
> I too need to renew my passport.
> 
> We have slow cooked beef stew soaked in Old Peculiar tonight


You or the beef soaked in Old Peculiar? 

No, it's OK, we know the answer.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Jan 2017)

I've nearly finished Season 6 of Grey's Anatomy


----------



## marknotgeorge (15 Jan 2017)

I am full of chicken and potato pie, apple tart tatin and chocolate custard that's very chocolatey indeed. A nice man in hi-vis is putting cones around me as we speak...


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jan 2017)

8:46am back at hotel, mission accomplished.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> 8:46am back at hotel, mission accomplished.
> View attachment 333483


Well done that man.

Weather is kack here. If I were you I would find a few more races to do until April.


----------



## StuAff (15 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well done that man.
> 
> Weather is kack here. If I were you I would find a few more races to do until April.


May 4, surely?


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jan 2017)

StuAff said:


> May 4, surely?


3 months late ?


----------



## StuAff (15 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> 3 months late ?


TMN? Congratulations!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jan 2017)

I have only eaten soup and porridge for the past few days, due to this bloody cold and loss of appetite. 

However, my taste buds seem to have perked up at the thought of a chicken pakora, garlic and onion pizza from the local takeaway. 

I may regret it.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jan 2017)

StuAff said:


> TMN? Congratulations!


----------



## Oxo (15 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have only eaten soup and porridge for the past few days, due to this bloody cold and loss of appetite.
> 
> However, my taste buds seem to have perked up at the thought of a chicken pakora, garlic and onion pizza from the local takeaway.
> 
> I may regret it.


In this instance are taste buds and taste the opposite sides of the same coin.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2017)

George Washington's great-great-great-great-great grandfather, Lawrence Washington, was Mayor of Northampton on several occasions.


----------



## Zimbob (15 Jan 2017)

I'm sharing my house with a thief  Saving a bit of pizza for apres-turbo, come back through to see this :


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> In this instance are taste buds and taste the opposite sides of the same coin.


I have no idea, my head is too foggy to work it out; it's taken me 3 sittings, but I am working may way through it. The garlic is very much to the fore, even with my dulled senses I can tell that. Mrs Marmion is going to love waking up next to me...


----------



## mybike (15 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Forgot to mention chocolate, apparently that is an offender as well although the chances of giving that up for some on here is virtually zero.



Did he give the option of suicide as a cure?


----------



## mybike (15 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm struggling to see why you would want to go with TVC on holiday to Manchester when you could go with Potsy to Stockport.



Anyone want to come to Rhyl with me?


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jan 2017)

I went ten miles down the river in the dark and the cold last night, trying out the alpaca socks that my daughter had dragged back from Darkest Peru last summer.

Entirely splendid!


----------



## mybike (15 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Paging @Matthew_T



If he lives in Prestatyn he'll not want to go to Rhyl! Even M&S have moved out.

In other news, I can recommend both season 1 and the book of The Expanse.


----------



## Katherine (15 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> How well do things like mushrooms and celery freeze if you make lots of "Shepherdless Pie"? This is tasty looking version with lentils and chickpeas amongst other things.


If its cooked it should be fine. Try and see!


----------



## Katherine (15 Jan 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I went ten miles down the river in the dark and the cold last night, trying out the alpaca socks that my daughter had dragged back from Darkest Peru last summer.
> 
> Entirely splendid!


Didn't you get wet feet ?


----------



## slowmotion (16 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> Didn't you get wet feet ?


 Despite the tide, I managed to maintain a safe altitude above the prevailing sea level.


----------



## Oxo (16 Jan 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Despite the tide, I managed to maintain a safe altitude above the prevailing sea level.


It's official then, you can walk on water.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jan 2017)

A shiny silver sixpence if you can guess where this is?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> A shiny silver sixpence if you can guess where this is?
> 
> View attachment 333528


Car park!


----------



## slowmotion (16 Jan 2017)

Bicyclist said:


> It's official then, you can walk on water.


 I couldn't possibly claim that particular skill.



Strangely enough, they just seemed to part before me.......


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> Car park!


Yerbut where?


----------



## GM (16 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> A shiny silver sixpence if you can guess where this is?
> 
> View attachment 333528



Wal-Mart!


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jan 2017)

GM said:


> Wal-Mart!


Nope


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jan 2017)

My familiarity with American car parks is strikingly inadequate.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2017)

Woken up before 5am as my missus is down south somewhere with work for 3 days this week. Flight to Southampton then train to Bournmouth then taxi to the southern office.


----------



## TVC (16 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It looks like Cairns Central in Northern Queensland.


Cairns is much nicer than that


----------



## TVC (16 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Did you read that on the Greens' website?


It was an article by JJ Kale


----------



## Smithbat (16 Jan 2017)

Good morning all, I was so tired after Fire and Ice I slept for 10 hours last night!


----------



## lutonloony (16 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Apparently there is a national spinach shortage....


good


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2017)

Good morning from a wet Coventry, looks like another soggy day


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2017)

Morning, it is grey and damp out.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> A shiny silver sixpence if you can guess where this is?
> 
> View attachment 333528


Beltz Mall Florida ?

Krispy Creeme Factory ?

Give us a clue


----------



## Bimble (16 Jan 2017)

The CC server is no longer broke'd!


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I went ten miles down the river in the dark and the cold last night, trying out the alpaca socks that my daughter had dragged back from Darkest Peru last summer.
> 
> Entirely splendid!



How is the alpaca going to keep their feet warm, now that you have got their socks?


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2017)

Building News

Going up.
Floor 3


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> A shiny silver sixpence if you can guess where this is?
> 
> View attachment 333528



The Bike Shop in Asphalt? 

Or Universal Studios?


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Jan 2017)

lutonloony said:


> good


What next, a sprout shortage?...


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> A shiny silver sixpence if you can guess where this is?
> 
> View attachment 333528


I'd guess you're in that mall in L.A., near Hollywood. Outside Radio Shack, walking toward In and Out Burger. Try the Animal Fries.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2017)

I may have some I could plant, if everyone could wait a few months. Although I may have some kale ready to go now. Kale is not particular about growing conditions.


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I'm having to resort to frozen spinach (which is never as nice as fresh spinach).


I much prefer fresh spinach on my kebab.


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2017)

I need a strong drink (coffee, before you ask) and a sit down. I have just spoken to a very helpful person in..............wait for it..........




The Tax Office!


----------



## marknotgeorge (16 Jan 2017)

It's a grim and damp day. The sort of day that reminds one that time is passing away because it sets off all the little aches and pains. Meh.


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I have to say I've always found the tax office people really helpful. The problem is getting to speak to one....



After the rigmarole of all the automated drivel vital information, I then got though quickly to a real person. 
The upshot is that I get a small refund of tax.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (16 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> The upshot is that I get a small refund of tax.


Mine's a pint Ta


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My familiarity with American car parks is strikingly inadequate.





Hill Wimp said:


> Beltz Mall Florida ?
> 
> Krispy Creeme Factory ?
> 
> Give us a clue





Speicher said:


> The Bike Shop in Asphalt?
> 
> Or Universal Studios?





Gravity Aided said:


> I'd guess you're in that mall in L.A., near Hollywood. Outside Radio Shack, walking toward In and Out Burger. Try the Animal Fries.



A clue. 

Replace the sign on the building in the background with a JC Penny sign. 

Meanwhile, at 6:30 am it's mild and dry outside.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Is it where the famous scene from Back to the Future was filmed?



We have a winner!


----------



## summerdays (16 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I much prefer fresh spinach on my kebab.


You do know it is a vegetable ... yes? (you know one of those green things .....), the sort of thing you put on the side of your plate (well if you are littlest Summerling anyway


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jan 2017)

In a minute I'm going down for breakfast. I'm going to ask for two fried eggs 'over easy' . 

It's the way I roll.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jan 2017)

Well done that man.


----------



## postman (16 Jan 2017)

Postman now has a You Tube channel on his second hand laptop.So great music while cycling on here.
Also i now have two pens one fountain and one ball point.i have left them with an engraver in Leeds,going all posh and having my name on both.Photos to follow.Ready on Thursday.


----------



## postman (16 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> In a minute I'm going down for breakfast. I'm going to ask for two fried eggs 'over easy' .
> 
> It's the way I roll.



You are either a shift worker or just eggxhausted.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> That's just a wind up.


It could put the wind up a few people.


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2017)

Dave is now definitely skint, I've got a new Tonka toy to play with, I've just brought a white 2011 Suzuki Swift, pick it up Wednesday. Now I've got to sort and sell my old Hyundai Getz.


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I need a strong drink (coffee, before you ask) and a sit down. I have just spoken to a very helpful person in..............wait for it..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a conversation with a nice woman from the pension credit this morning, and it was quick to, only ten minutes, the first phone call in December lasted about half an hour, the second phone call in December lasted well over an hour.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4640351, member: 21629"]Headache  that's either Monday syndrome or a reminder that I still have got brain. And I love Nurofen.
Just have downloaded all Resident Evil movies except the last one. Will watch them till something more interesting will come up on TV.[/QUOTE]
Good day at the office?


----------



## TVC (16 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> We have a winner!


Bugger, I was going to say that.

You snooze you lose I guess


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bugger, I was going to say that.
> 
> You snooze you lose I guess



Never mind. We also went Marty Mcfly's house/ street and the school, I have photos but they take an age to upload with the hotel wifi.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Jan 2017)

we've all seen people wandering down the street with their attention fully focussed on their smart phone. A bloke's just wondered past with a laptop balanced on the palm of one hand and he's tapping away on the keyboard with the other.  Maybe his phone was out of charge?


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2017)

The series "X Files" was filmed in North Shore, Vancouver, close to where my Uncle lives.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jan 2017)

The last series of The Tunnel was filmed on my beach and my pier.


----------



## Bimble (16 Jan 2017)

I've been to the year 3000. Not much has changed but they lived underwater.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4640371, member: 21629"]Neither good nor bad ... There are so many things to learn that I successfully forgot almost everything during the weekend.  I just wonder why employees (not only the agency ones) are paid such a crap wages for doing such a difficult job.[/QUOTE]
I was wondering that too....


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jan 2017)

Bimble said:


> I've been to the year 3000. Not much has changed but they lived underwater.


Is your great great Grandaughter 'pretty fine'?


----------



## summerdays (16 Jan 2017)

Bimble said:


> I've been to the year 3000. Not much has changed but they lived underwater.


I enjoy singing along to that one ... preferably in a very loud voice!!! (my kids were the right generation to have liked their music!!! )





(2003)


----------



## TVC (16 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Never mind. We also went Marty Mcfly's house/ street and the school, I have photos but they take an age to upload with the hotel wifi.


Actually I've never seen the film, only the clips that they keep repeating in trailers.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The last series of The Tunnel was filmed on my beach and my pier.



Part of the first was filmed on my ship with loads of volunteer crew used as civilian extras.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Apparently there is a national spinach shortage....



 nooooooo I love spinach


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Apparently there is a national spinach shortage....


You can have my share, darling


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> You can have my share, darling


Can you tell us your news yet ?


----------



## Oxo (16 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The last series of The Tunnel was filmed on my beach and my pier.


I have a fair numbers of peers, I went to school with them. On the other hand, I don't have a shingle beach to my name.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jan 2017)

I'm watching Michael Portillo travel Southern Ireland by train.


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm watching Michael Portillo travel Southern Ireland by train.



So am I. I did a two week rail trip round Ireland many years ago. I may have drunk more alcohol that week than I would normally drink in a year!


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (16 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Dave is now definitely skint, I've got a new Tonka toy to play with, I've just brought a white 2011 Suzuki Swift, pick it up Wednesday. Now I've got to sort and sell my old Hyundai Getz.
> 
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201610279170207?make=SUZUKI&price-to=5000&body-type=Hatchback&price-from=4000&model=SWIFT&onesearchad=Used&onesearchad=Nearly New&onesearchad=New&sort=sponsored&postcode=cv64gx&advertising-location=at_cars&radius=50&page=2


That link has your postcode in.We now all know where you live,put the kettle on


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> So am I. I did a two week rail trip round Ireland many years ago. I may have drunk more alcohol that week than I would normally drink in a year!


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2017)

Perhaps I should clarify how little I normally drink in a year!


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can you tell us your news yet ?



Yes, but I'd have to kill you afterwards 

I fear you are going to be very underwhelmed when I do tell you


----------



## TVC (16 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Yes, but I'd have to kill you afterwards
> 
> I fear you are going to be very underwhelmed when I do tell you


You're being transferred to Cambridge.


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You're being transferred to Cambridge.


I am?


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Yes, but I'd have to kill you afterwards
> 
> I fear you are going to be very underwhelmed when I do tell you



Bought a trike ?


----------



## marknotgeorge (16 Jan 2017)

I've just had to package up my headphone lead for warranty repair.


----------



## TVC (16 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I am?


A car is on its way, I trust you like sherry and small dogs.


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A car is on its way, I trust you like sherry and small dogs.


I am more a cider and fat cat kind of bloke


----------



## Oxo (16 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You're being transferred to Cambridge.





potsy said:


> I am?



Take a punt on it, you might even like it


----------



## TVC (16 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I am more a cider and fat cat kind of bloke


I'm sure they will turn you.


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm sure they will turn you.


Nah, anyway I'm more Oxford than Cambridge.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2017)

A little while ago I mentioned that I was trying to find out what piece of music was used on a Top Gear programme. Well today I managed to find out what it was Brian Eno An Ending Ascent. It took ages with lots of blind alley ways.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jan 2017)

We watched Police Interceptors drugs bust, would have been so much better if they hadn't taken Ortis Whoeverheis with them to constantly repeat himself and others to the camera for affect


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2017)

It's raining like a cow pi88ing on a flat rock, hereabouts. At least no ice nor sn*w


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2017)

I went to bed about eleven, woke up just after twelve, I've been awake since, its now half two in the morning and I'm downstairs with a cup of tea and cyclechat. I've got a busy day ahead and I could do with being asleep.  It looks like there will be catnaps taken later on in the day.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jan 2017)

Yesterday I sat in Californian Police cruiser, there was a machine gun in it. An actual real one, the two officers were part of a swat team, one was born in Edinburgh. 

Today we went the desert , the Anzio-Borrego state park. There was no one there.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> I went to bed about eleven, woke up just after twelve, I've been awake since, its now half two in the morning and I'm downstairs with a cup of tea and cyclechat. I've got a busy day ahead and I could do with being asleep.  It looks like there will be catnaps taken later on in the day.


Similar here.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2017)

Morning , it's a bit dark here.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2017)

Eating a spicy Nandos brekkie at Gatwick while in earshot of a loud-mouthed pissed lahndan truck driver talking utter drivel. :-(
Oh for the business lounge....


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> He'll be sitting next to you on the plane.....better get used to it


Nooooooo.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jan 2017)

Slumming it with the plebs for once


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I've got an Exec Lounge pass. It's a godsend.


I'm thinking of getting one....


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Slumming it with the plebs for once


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Jan 2017)

Unclean! Unclean! <Searches eBay for bells.>

In other news, Drama Queen is 15 today.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2017)

Schrödinger the kitten is watching the telly at the moment. I must tell him it will ruin his eyes.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Unclean! Unclean! <Searches eBay for bells.>
> 
> In other news, Drama Queen is 15 today.


Hope there will be jelly and ice cream


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2017)

Ew. I hope there will be cake and ice cream.


----------



## tyred (17 Jan 2017)

The forecast was wrong. The sun is shining


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hope there will be jelly and ice cream


She'll get dry bread & water. £61 mobile bill!


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Jan 2017)

User said:


> You need to get a capped bill. Some of the phone companies will allow you to set a cap and if they exceed it, only calls to certain numbers (e.g. your home phone or mobile) will be allowed.


O2 don't, and she's half-way through her contract.


----------



## Oxo (17 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> She'll get dry bread & water. £61 mobile bill!


I thought teenagers were entitled to go over their phone allowance. In fact it is mandatory, part of their human rights.


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Smoked trout salad for lunch...


What a coincidence


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2017)

My Lunch... 1.3kg of salad!


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2017)

Early dart today.

Down side - got blood tests. Pah.


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2017)

Rob's having a right old sing song in the garden, bloody racket.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2017)

I popped in and saw my doctor yesterday and found out the results of my scans . Apparently a TIA I had some years ago had left a mark, I was beginning to believe some of the dismissive doctors.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4641891, member: 21629"]One day I will be rich and I will have proper camera and tele lenses for wildlife photography. [/QUOTE]
I think you are doing pretty well without them.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4641796, member: 21629"]Faaaaabs ... I don't see any sprouts in your salad ! Did you renew your Sprouts Union membership ?[/QUOTE]
Err not yet! I had Sprouts in Germany the other week though :-)


----------



## Smithbat (17 Jan 2017)

Today is dragging, I want to go home, make cottage pie and sit on my chair doing nothing.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jan 2017)

I'm waiting for my train to leave London.

I have just noticed it's still light


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Today is dragging, I want to go home, make cottage pie and *sit on my chair doing nothing*.


I have been doing that most of the day


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My Lunch... 1.3kg of salad!
> 
> View attachment 333735



You'll be given a wide berth tonight then.


----------



## Bimble (17 Jan 2017)

As a drinker of strong instant coffee, today I have learned that 3 x heaped table spoons of ground coffee is way too much for a single cup, and the sharp, almost acidic aftertaste (that is taking forever to go away) is more than spoiling the imagined pleasure of brewing a 'fresh' cup.

For the next cup, how much should I put in?


----------



## tyred (17 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My Lunch... 1.3kg of salad!
> 
> View attachment 333735




You have a problem. I'm not seeing any chips


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My Lunch... 1.3kg of salad!
> 
> View attachment 333735



You'll be given a wide berth tonight then.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> You'll be given a wide berth tonight then.


As wide as the Irish Sea thank goodness.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm waiting for my train to leave London.
> 
> I have just noticed it's still light


Just about light at 4.50


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2017)

Bimble said:


> As a drinker of strong instant coffee, today I have learned that 3 x heaped table spoons of ground coffee is way too much for a single cup, and the sharp, almost acidic aftertaste (that is taking forever to go away) is more than spoiling the imagined pleasure of brewing a 'fresh' cup.
> 
> For the next cup, how much should I put in?


Less.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2017)

Bimble said:


> As a drinker of strong instant coffee, today I have learned that 3 x heaped table spoons of ground coffee is way too much for a single cup, and the sharp, almost acidic aftertaste (that is taking forever to go away) is more than spoiling the imagined pleasure of brewing a 'fresh' cup.
> 
> For the next cup, how much should I put in?


About 1 heaped tablespoon.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jan 2017)

I'm fading fast and fighting shut eye syndrome.


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> You'll be given a wide berth tonight then.



Is he returning home by overnight ferry in a first class cabin?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2017)

I hear @User21629 has too much energy drink, @Hill Wimp .


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is he returning home by overnight ferry in a first class cabin?


Or has he been forced out on deck by his fellow passengers?


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4642013, member: 21629"]Too much energy drink. [/QUOTE]

euugh, any is too much, horid stuff.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is he returning home by overnight ferry in a first class cabin?



Did you see that lunch he had?
I wouldn't pull his finger if I were you.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jan 2017)

Packed and getting ready to leave sunny, warm and bonkers Californ I.A.

I love the USA but after a few days it's starts to get on my tats.


----------



## TVC (17 Jan 2017)

Very unusually for me I have a stonking headache, it may soon be bedtime.


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Jan 2017)

Meh. Still feeling rough.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is he returning home by overnight ferry in a first class cabin?


Sadly not....living the dream on expenses in the realm of
Guinness. :-)


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2017)

It is not a very girly activity, but @The Velvet Curtain might be able to guess what I have just been doing in the kitchen.


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4642206, member: 21629"]Just have warned my landlord that if ambulance will turn up to our house there's nothing related to my self-harming. I feel so terrible because of that cheap energy drink. I've never felt anything similar before. FFS ...
My heart is ok but I'm shaking and my fingers are cold.[/QUOTE]

Other people might be able to offer a more scientific solution, but I think that trying to drink some water that is at room temperature, might help to dilute the excessive sugar that you have consumed.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 333722
> 
> 
> The Heath looking good this morning on my 9 mile walk.


I'm jealous of your weather! We had muzzle and cloud most of the day and I think it's the same tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4642206, member: 21629"]Just have warned my landlord that if ambulance will turn up to our house there's nothing related to my self-harming. I feel so terrible because of that cheap energy drink. I've never felt anything similar before. FFS ...
My heart is ok but I'm shaking and my fingers are cold.[/QUOTE]

Have a look what's in it. Makes me shudder to think kids are downing these regular. There is a total ban at my kids High School on these drinks, but some kids are sneaking them in. No wonder they have behaviour issues. 

Plenty of water to flush it through !!


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I popped in and saw my doctor yesterday and found out the results of my scans . Apparently a TIA I had some years ago had left a mark, I was beginning to believe some of the dismissive doctors.


What does that mean... a mark? Some scaring of tissues that effect you..?


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Have a look what's in it. Makes me shudder to think kids are downing these regular. There is a total ban at my kids High School on these drinks, but some kids are sneaking them in. No wonder they have behaviour issues.
> 
> Plenty of water to flush it through !!



As I understand it, OMG has just consumed one energy drink. Are they high in caffeine, as well as sugar and strong colourings, etc?


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4642206, member: 21629"]Just have warned my landlord that if ambulance will turn up to our house there's nothing related to my self-harming. I feel so terrible because of that cheap energy drink. I've never felt anything similar before. FFS ...
My heart is ok but I'm shaking and my fingers are cold.[/QUOTE]



fossyant said:


> Have a look what's in it. Makes me shudder to think kids are downing these regular. There is a total ban at my kids High School on these drinks, but some kids are sneaking them in. No wonder they have behaviour issues.
> 
> Plenty of water to flush it through !!



A lot of those drinks are banned in France.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4642249, member: 21629"]I normally drink Redbull and everything is ok with it. I had a bottle (1L) called Blue Bolt which is cheap crap full of crap. And now that crap is in my blood. Painful lesson.[/QUOTE]

I litre is way too much. Don't bother with them.


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Other people might be able to offer a more scientific solution, but I think that trying to drink some water that is at room temperature, might help to dilute the excessive sugar that you have consumed.


It is probably more the caffeine in it that has made her feel unwell.

I used to drink them when I worked night shift, they were ok as a short term measure, but one morning riding home my heart was going ten to the dozen before I'd even set off, never drank them again.

*Having just seem OMG'S latest post, these cans were 250ml at most, 1l of the stuff?


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> GWS, TVC



He went to bed shortly after his last post, he hasn"t had a migraine like this for a long time. He has had a couple of pills and hopefully a good nights sleep will help and he will be better in the morning.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4642206, member: 21629"]Just have warned my landlord that if ambulance will turn up to our house there's nothing related to my self-harming. I feel so terrible because of that cheap energy drink. I've never felt anything similar before. FFS ...
My heart is ok but I'm shaking and my fingers are cold.[/QUOTE]

As others have said, drink lots and lots of water, try to keep still and breath steadily and calmly.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4642286, member: 21629"]Yeah it is bad habit ... it was bad habit.[/QUOTE]
Time to swap it for a better one

I like carbonated water (I like the normal tap stuff too but for some reason I drink more of the fizzy stuff and it saves me from drinking tons of juice).


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jan 2017)

I have had an earworm for a few days so I am now listening to it on my ipod to try and get the darn thing out of my head, love the song though


----------



## tyred (17 Jan 2017)

I have a pain in the neck! Time to revise my computer seating position I think.


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Time to swap it for a better one
> 
> I like carbonated water (I like the normal tap stuff too but for some reason I drink more of the fizzy stuff and it saves me from drinking tons of juice).


Me too, always gone more for fizzy pop, Pepsi Max or similar, now I love sparkling water but it has to be ice cold.


----------



## gbb (17 Jan 2017)

Eating oranges and kiwi in particular in a vain attempt to bolster my ebbing stamina.
Damn virus since Xmas, cough, headache, occasional raised heart rate and occasionally feel excessively weak and shaky.
Man flu I tell ya  I wish it would bog off


----------



## Katherine (17 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 333722
> 
> 
> The Heath looking good this morning on my 9 mile walk.


Stunning picture!


----------



## Katherine (17 Jan 2017)

Bimble said:


> As a drinker of strong instant coffee, today I have learned that 3 x heaped table spoons of ground coffee is way too much for a single cup, and the sharp, almost acidic aftertaste (that is taking forever to go away) is more than spoiling the imagined pleasure of brewing a 'fresh' cup.
> 
> For the next cup, how much should I put in?


One teaspoon but what you should do is find a stronger blend of instant coffee in the first place. Have you tried Black Goldblend? You can get other stronger bends too. My favourite instant coffee is Blend 37,but it's not always available.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4642298, member: 21629"]I think water will be my only drink for a few weeks at least. Since this moment.[/QUOTE]
Good. 1L of sugary caffienated shoot is not good. Stick to water and real food. X


----------



## lutonloony (17 Jan 2017)

All of a sudden, my plans for an early night seem to have gone astray


----------



## summerdays (17 Jan 2017)

My plans for sleep are hopefully about to be put into action


----------



## StuAff (17 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Good. 1L of sugary caffienated shoot is not good. Stick to water and real food. X


+1.


----------



## tyred (17 Jan 2017)

It's getting to the stage where it's too late for an early night.


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> It's getting to the stage where it's too late for an early night.


But too early for a late night


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4642286, member: 21629"]Yeah it is bad habit ... it was bad habit.[/QUOTE]
Good to see you're giving that shite up. Now, take what you spent on energy drink, and save that toward a camera system.
(Gawd, I sound like I'm in Dad mode).


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> It's getting to the stage where it's too late for an early night.


Have an early morning!


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Good to see you're giving that shite up. Now, take what you spent on energy drink, and save that toward a camera system.
> (Gawd, I sound like I'm in Dad mode).


69p a litre! Camera may have to wait a while.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jan 2017)

I went to bed at 8 last night and I'm still tired but it was rather peaceful 

Another early one for me tonight I think.


----------



## summerdays (18 Jan 2017)

I could do with going to bed earlier each night as I never sleep in so the only way I can get a bit more sleep is to go to bed earlier..... 

The radio has just announced yet another major road works to start in the summer.... my old commute talking about closing the ring road for up to 12 months. I hope they manage to maintain the cycle lane as otherwise all the alternatives are a pain for cyclists! (Luckily not me any more).


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2017)

Morning, one of the bulbs in the Moon has gone. Does anyone have a spare?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> What does that mean... a mark? Some scaring of tissues that effect you..?


Not as we are aware, I had almost forgotten all about it. My wife reminded me of it yesterday.
It doesn't explain away my strange posts, I've always had a strange sense of humour.
I think it may be as you said a little bit of scaring, the doctor didn't explain it properly or I didn't hear it.


----------



## TVC (18 Jan 2017)

12 hour sleep complete, another 12 required.


----------



## Katherine (18 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> 12 hour sleep complete, another 12 required.


No better, back to bed?


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2017)

Out in the car earlier, -7 on the temp gauge. Might get on the bike at lunch time-ish, we'll see how it goes.

I'm having tomato soup with garlic and rosemary bread for breakfast but I have been up for 5 hours.


----------



## mybike (18 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm waiting for my train to leave London.
> 
> I have just noticed it's still light



Yep, I remember those days.



Bimble said:


> As a drinker of strong instant coffee, today I have learned that 3 x heaped table spoons of ground coffee is way too much for a single cup, and the sharp, almost acidic aftertaste (that is taking forever to go away) is more than spoiling the imagined pleasure of brewing a 'fresh' cup.
> 
> For the next cup, how much should I put in?



Depends on how you're making it. In a filter machine I use 1 scoop for two mugs. Probably use one for one.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 333807
> 
> 
> Blue skies and frost in Finchley. It looks like the sun is on its way........again



It's 8 degrees in Glasgow right now and -5 here in Dover. What's gone wrong with the world.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2017)

Is it Brexit?


----------



## TVC (18 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> No better, back to bed?


The headache has gone, just tired. Anyway, I'm at work now, so time to get on with it.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2017)

It pains me to inform the house that I seem to have a dud pack of Andrex toilet rolls. The structural integrity is fine as measured by the universal standard that my finger has not gone through it but not a single tear has been straight along the perforation leaving me with odd shaped sheets.


----------



## mybike (18 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> It pains me to inform the house that I seem to have a dud pack of Andrex toilet rolls. The structural integrity is fine as measured by the universal standard that my finger has not gone through it but not a single tear has been straight along the perforation leaving me with odd shaped sheets.



You expected it to tear along the perforations?


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> You expected it to tear along the perforations?



I did yes, just like all the others....
I'm dealing with it though.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2017)

I slept till 5 am this morning, the best nights sleep for ages. This morning I pick up my new Tonka toy.


----------



## Smithbat (18 Jan 2017)

Bloody cold here in Bucks, bracing is how I would describe my ride today....bracing.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> It's 8 degrees in Glasgow right now and -5 here in Dover. What's gone wrong with the world.


8 degrees in Ireland too...


----------



## Smithbat (18 Jan 2017)

I have just burned my crumpets....not good


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2017)

Dunno if it's the damp drizzly weather, but my back is giving me problems today. Going to soldier on until lunch then book the afternoon off and go to bed.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2017)

Went for blood tests yesterday. First thing the nurse says 'you've put weight on. That's not like you'. No ship sherlock I might have just broken my back last year and I'm lucky I can still walk.

Blood pressure was borderline so going back in a few weeks.

The cheek


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I have just burned my crumpets....not good


mmmm, crumpets, butter and a good slab of extra mature cheddar....


----------



## Smithbat (18 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> mmmm, crumpets, butter and a good slab of extra mature cheddar....


Don't forget the marmite too!


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Don't forget the marmite too!



Nah, not on that combo. If I have marmite it's on buttered toast.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Don't forget the marmite too!


Beat me too it....
But with Cheese I prefer Worcestershire sauce :-)


----------



## Smithbat (18 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Beat me too it....
> But with Cheese I prefer Worcestershire sauce :-)


I concur, have you tried marmite with pasta? I have read about it but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4642786, member: 21629"]I hope that one day women's body weight won't be an issue No. 1. I hope skinny people will understand that every human cannot look perfect.

I'm not gonna eat 5 leaves a day and drink a cup of water only because someone cannot look at my obesed body. I don't live to be slim. My life consists of many other things. Not of my weight only.[/QUOTE]
Skinny is much overrated. Healthy is what matters.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I concur, have you tried marmite with pasta? I have read about it but haven't tried it yet.


No....I'll add it to the 'to-do' list.


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Skinny is much overrated. Healthy is what matters.


+1. Wish I wasn't overrated though


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> It pains me to inform the house that I seem to have a dud pack of Andrex toilet rolls. The structural integrity is fine as measured by the universal standard that my finger has not gone through it but not a single tear has been straight along the perforation leaving me with odd shaped sheets.



Sometimes the perforations on two layers do not line up. So you unwind one layer to reveal the one below, try it and you might see what I mean. Or I might, just might, but not very likely, be completely wrong.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Sometimes the perforations on two layers do not line up. So you unwind one layer to reveal the one below, try it and you might see what I mean. Or I might, just might, but not very likely, be completely wrong.



I know what you mean but this is not the issue I'm peased to report though that roll No. 2 seems to be ok.


----------



## Smithbat (18 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I know what you mean but this is not the issue I'm peased to report though that roll No. 2 seems to be ok.


You have gone through a roll of toilet paper already this morning? Are you feeling okay?


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> You have gone through a roll of toilet paper already this morning? Are you feeling okay?



Haha, I'm fine, I have been wrestling with sharing the news about the dud for a few days now. Hopefully the worst is behind me, (pardon the pun).


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2017)

StuAff said:


> +1. Wish I wasn't overrated though


There's always the exception ;-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Sometimes the perforations on two layers do not line up. So you unwind one layer to reveal the one below, try it and you might see what I mean. Or I might, just might, but not very likely, be completely wrong.


I do the reverse sometimes just to annoy people.....


----------



## Smithbat (18 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I do the reverse sometimes just to annoy people.....


That is as bad as having the paper hanging down the front when all good people know it hangs down the back.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> That is as bad as having the paper hanging down the front when all good people know it hangs down the back.


Agreed....

(Awaits response from @Hill Wimp regarding the 6 Music room).


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Agreed....
> 
> (Awaits response from @Hill Wimp regarding the 6 Music room).


Bog off.

It hangs down the front !!!


----------



## Katherine (18 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Sometimes the perforations on two layers do not line up. So you unwind one layer to reveal the one below, try it and you might see what I mean. Or I might, just might, but not very likely, be completely wrong.



I remember learning how to do that from the kid's TV programme called "HOW? "



Fab Foodie said:


> I do the reverse sometimes just to annoy people.....


What a rotter! 



Smithbat said:


> That is as bad as having the paper hanging down the front when all good people know it hangs down the back.



Exactly the opposite!! Why would you want it further away from you. Much easier to manage from the front.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> That is as bad as having the paper hanging down the front when all good people know it hangs down the back.





Fab Foodie said:


> Agreed....
> 
> (Awaits response from @Hill Wimp regarding the 6 Music room).



You guys used to be alright. Why pretend to have a preference that defies logic?

Just trying to be controversial, it's not impressing anybody....


----------



## Oxo (18 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> You guys used to be alright. Why pretend to have a preference that defies logic?
> 
> Just trying to be controversial, it's not impressing anybody....


I'm impressed, but then I'm easily impressed.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Agreed....
> 
> (Awaits response from @Hill Wimp regarding the 6 Music room).


I'm with you! We could cause some grief on my next visit


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2017)

Does nobody else use old newspaper, or is that a northern thing?


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> 69p a litre! Camera may have to wait a while.


Depends on how much you drink, and how long you can wait. (I still don't own a digital SLR, bicycles take precedence, now.)


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> 8 degrees in Ireland too...


It is 1 degree here, in today's check of the worlds' weather.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Bog off.
> 
> It hangs down the front !!!


This controversy has persisted for nigh on thirty years in our home.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Does nobody else use old newspaper, or is that a northern thing?


Does no one use corn cobs anymore, then?


----------



## TVC (18 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Does no one use corn cobs anymore, then?


That's how I lost my job at the Tex-Mex restaurant.


----------



## Smithbat (18 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Absolutely! Only filthy plebs hang it down the back....


 You could not be more wrong, you could try but it is impossible.



potsy said:


> Does nobody else use old newspaper, or is that a northern thing?


Yes, we stopped using newspaper when the toilet moved from the bottom of the garden



Gravity Aided said:


> This controversy has persisted for nigh on thirty years in our home.


 No controversy in my house, I am right - always


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That's how I lost my job at the Tex-Mex restaurant.


Look out for the chilli rellenos, folks!


----------



## lutonloony (18 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Don't forget the marmite too!


----------



## marknotgeorge (18 Jan 2017)

Dismiss me as some sort of deviant if you like*, but I don't care which way the bog roll is.

* What d'you mean, you already have?


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Yes, we stopped using newspaper when the toilet moved from the bottom of the garden


Where is the toilet now?
Don't tell me you are one of those ponces that have an indoor loo?


----------



## Smithbat (18 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Where is the toilet now?
> Don't tell me you are one of those ponces that have an indoor loo?


I am indeed that southern softie  We even have running water in the kitchen instead of a pump in the scullery. To top it all (and I think this may make your head explode) my parents had the coal shed turned in to a utility room


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Yes, we stopped using newspaper when the toilet moved from the bottom of the garden


What, and waste all that fertilizer? You aren't going to grow championship sprouts with that kind of innovation.


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2017)

I'm surrounded by snobs and ponces, I need to go create a Northern mundane news thread


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I'm surrounded by snobs and ponces, I need to go create a Northern mundane news thread


Surely everything in the North is mundane enough already.....


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2017)

At home reclined on settee. Back started to play up so I've booked the afternoon off on leave and gone home to rest.


----------



## TVC (18 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Where is the toilet now?
> Don't tell me you are one of those ponces that have an indoor loo?


Hill Wimp has more than one, absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## Smithbat (18 Jan 2017)

User said:


> We have three. What does that make me?


Practically a toff. I only have two.


----------



## TVC (18 Jan 2017)

User said:


> We have three. What does that make me?


A show off.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Jan 2017)

User said:


> We have three. What does that make me?


She has 3. So do we


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> She has 3. So do we


Reg is a she?


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I am indeed that southern softie  We even have running water in the kitchen instead of a pump in the scullery. To top it all (and I think this may make your head explode) my parents had the coal shed turned in to a utility room


Quite right, keep the coal in the bath like everyone else.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2017)

Dave's new Tonka Toy


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2017)

So fast it's blurry


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2017)

Seeing @User21629's photo reminds me of a dog that is often walked past the end of my garden. The husky in question is frightened of my black and white cat, because of the way she stares at him.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2017)

Some one will be arriving here at about 6pm. He will be taking my legs off and looking at my bottom















fabric on my sofa.....

To see if he can replace some broken springs. 

@potsy It is the age of the sofa, not anything else that has caused the problem.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Dave's new Tonka Toy
> 
> View attachment 333880
> View attachment 333881


Very nice, looks like a Suzuki. (We don't get those over here anymore).


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> 12 hour sleep complete, another 12 required.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I concur, have you tried marmite with pasta? I have read about it but haven't tried it yet.


https://www.nigella.com/recipes/spaghetti-with-marmite


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Depends on how much you drink, and how long you can wait. (I still don't own a digital SLR, bicycles take precedence, now.)


You could always buy a second hand DSLR , my Pentax K10D was pretty cheap and has been really good.


----------



## marknotgeorge (18 Jan 2017)

Snot.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2017)

This is what the sunrise looked like from here




this morning.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jan 2017)

I'm home, but my phone says it's 10:07 California time, which means I've been awake for 28 hours!

More mundane news is that on the flight I was served wine in actual wine glass made of glass, food on ceramic plates and a mug of tea in a proper mug. That is a first for me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jan 2017)

User said:


> We have three. What does that make me?


We have 3 too.

One for me, one for @Fab Foodie and one for guests.


----------



## TVC (18 Jan 2017)

CarlP is just trying to tell us he flew business class .

Anyway, I feel wholly different to yesterday, 24 hours ago I was shuffling off to bed. I'm competely myself again now, don't know what that was all about.


----------



## TVC (18 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have 3 too.
> 
> One for me, one for @Fab Foodie and one for guests.


I can understand why you wouldn't want to share with Fabbers, and vice versa for that matter.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> CarlP is just trying to tell us he flew business class .
> 
> Anyway, I feel wholly different to yesterday, 24 hours ago I was shuffling off to bed. I'm competely myself again now, don't know what that was all about.



Eckshooalllly it was premium economy. And very good it was too, much better than on the way out.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> https://www.nigella.com/recipes/spaghetti-with-marmite


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm competely myself again now


Commiserations


----------



## TVC (18 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Commiserations


I heard on the Radio this afternoon that Stockport is becoming quite poncified with coffee shops, delis and designer shops. Looks like you are boing to have to move closer to Moss Side.


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I heard on the Radio this afternoon that Stockport is becoming quite poncified with coffee shops, delis and designer shops. Looks like you are boing to have to move closer to Moss Side.


Not the parts of Stockport I frequent


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm home, but my phone says it's 10:07 California time, which means I've been awake for 28 hours!
> 
> More mundane news is that on the flight I was served wine in actual wine glass made of glass, food on ceramic plates and a mug of tea in a proper mug. That is a first for me.


American Airlines!


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have 3 too.
> 
> One for me, one for @Fab Foodie and one for guests.


I also have 3 at my Oxfordshire place....


----------



## summerdays (18 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> This is what the sunrise looked like from here
> View attachment 333907
> this morning.


Hmm... let's just say that was better than mine! Mind you I was pleased with just a glimpse of the sunshine on my commute this morning:


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have 3 too.
> 
> One for me, one for @Fab Foodie and one for guests.


We have two. I seem to remember one in the old family place, big house, but bathroom was added later, post privy era (1930's). I'm guessing this because the area that had a privy in the yard was covered in family autos during the war, all on blocks, and drained of fluids, with canvas over them.


----------



## mybike (18 Jan 2017)

Having got fed up with a towpath too wet to walk along I bought a cheap turbo from a certain parts shop. The weather will now improve and the mud & ice will vanish.

Any pointers to using it? (this should be a laugh)


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Any pointers to using it? (


As you say, spring will arrive, now that you have bought a turbo.
Do you have a block to elevate the front wheel, and something to raise you up so you can get your leg over the combined height of bike and turbo? you'll need that on both sides. You should also have a fan, so you don't overheat, and a telly or computer so you have something to look at.


----------



## mybike (18 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> As you say, spring will arrive, now that you have bought a turbo.
> Do you have a block to elevate the front wheel, and something to raise you up so you can get your leg over the combined height of bike and turbo? you'll need that on both sides. You should also have a fan, so you don't overheat, and a telly or computer so you have something to look at.



You have mentioned my main problem. I may require steps to get on the bike.


----------



## TVC (18 Jan 2017)

Susan Calman has just postponed her Leicester gig in February. Bum.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2017)

Long day at the office #utterlyfarkedfoodie....


----------



## marknotgeorge (18 Jan 2017)

I've been doing some bodging, I mean re-engineering. A Dremel cutting disc does not make one's finger bleed, and I can't smell epoxy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> You have mentioned my main problem. I may require steps to get on the bike.


Most assuredly. I use old stair stepper exercise steps on one side, and a defunct computer on the other.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (19 Jan 2017)

Just read that we are in the midst of a courgette crisis. People tweeting from all over the country photos of empty spaces on supermarket shelves. Some blame poor harvest, some blame the rise of courgetti.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jan 2017)

The birds are tweeting ferociously their Dawn chorus this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2017)

Morning, they were just talking about Zero Energy and how it could be stored on the telly. That's great news as I seem to have an abundance of it!


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Jan 2017)

Morning!
Been awake since 4:30 and can't get back to sleep. Grrrr.
I hate jetlag.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Morning all!



Good morning sir.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2017)

I reset my tablet back to factory...........holy passwords and downloads Batman..
fixed my tablet but bloody he'll, hrs of aggro..

morning..off to work so I can forget this brain blitz


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I think you meant good morning cur.



I had to google that Rocky.....harsh, harsh but fair.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jan 2017)

Blimey it's  in London.


----------



## summerdays (19 Jan 2017)

No sunshine here .... quite misty instead!


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jan 2017)

I seem to have lost a Wednesday, if you see if can you let me know? It was around here somewhere.


----------



## postman (19 Jan 2017)

I have to drive the car today.I HATE HATE HATE driving.But i am taking someone to Seacroft Hospital,and it's pig to get to from here by bus.


----------



## postman (19 Jan 2017)

Right i'm off now.Going to get the car out and clean the windscreen and rear window.How Mrs Postman drives looking through that grime i will never know.


----------



## marknotgeorge (19 Jan 2017)

Legend tells of a Great Orb in the sky that turns men to salmon.


----------



## mybike (19 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The birds are tweeting ferociously their Dawn chorus this morning.





Illaveago said:


> Morning, they were just talking about Zero Energy and how it could be stored on the telly. That's great news as I seem to have an abundance of it!



Can anyone else see how my mind was going when I read these two posts?


----------



## Smithbat (19 Jan 2017)

Morning one and all. It is a beautiful crisp morning out there.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2017)

It is freezing and foggy here.

We had to get up early this morning as my wife is having her foot operated on today. My daughter has taken her to the hospital.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jan 2017)

I have a cold, a badass the mother of them all I a have coooold.


----------



## Smithbat (19 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It is freezing and foggy here.
> 
> We had to get up early this morning as my wife is having her foot operated on today. My daughter has taken her to the hospital.


Very best of wishes to your wife 



CarlP said:


> I have a cold, a badass the mother of them all I a have coooold.


 Really? or is it a slight sniffle?


----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I see @potsy has converted his new car into a snowplough
> 
> View attachment 333977




We have no need of such things up here, we have none of your southern wintery weather


----------



## Smithbat (19 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> We have no need of such things up here, we have none of your southern wintery weather


Apart from in your avatar.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jan 2017)

I have just attended a presentation of our new wizzo Employee performance/Appraisal/Reasons not to give pay rises system.
I've lost the will to live....


----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Apart from in your avatar.....


Old photo, it's been that warm up here the last few days I wanted to remind myself of cooler times


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Long day at the office #utterlyfarkedfoodie....


After this post I fell asleep.
At 0050 this morning I woke uncertain of where I was and whether I had overslept.
I checked the time.
I got-up, undressed, cleaned my teeth, set my alarm,turned the lights off.
Slept through until the alarm.
Awoke feeling like I'd done 10 rounds with Mohammed Ali....


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jan 2017)




----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2017)




----------



## hopless500 (19 Jan 2017)

It's warmer today


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jan 2017)

It's the same as yesterday here, foggy, 1C, but warming a little today, and rain.


----------



## mybike (19 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just attended a presentation of our new wizzo Employee performance/Appraisal/Reasons not to give pay rises system.
> I've lost the will to live....



One of the things that made me so happy to retire.



potsy said:


> Old photo, it's been that warm up here the last few days I wanted to remind myself of cooler times



And riding a bike.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It is freezing and foggy here.
> 
> We had to get up early this morning as my wife is having her foot operated on today. My daughter has taken her to the hospital.


Mrs. GA has to have hers in a cast for 3-4 months, as she has a ruptured Achilles tendon. This may be shortened if progress is made. Work from home, little kneely cart, no driving.


----------



## postman (19 Jan 2017)

Back and not too stressed out.Apart from the muppet owner of a BMW who doubled parked at the entrance and exit of a very muddy carpark,actually spare ground used as a carpark.The numpty cut the exit by half.Slowly slowly but i got out.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2017)

postman said:


> I have to drive the car today.I HATE HATE HATE driving.But i am taking someone to Seacroft Hospital,and it's pig to get to from here by bus.


Walk, 2,472 double steps out the York Road.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jan 2017)

We have a rogue employee and I don't think hiding behind a lampost is going to save him from the parking police....


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2017)

It is still misty grey here. I haven't heard from my wife yet so she could still be waiting.


----------



## Speicher (19 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> We have a rogue employee and I don't think hoding behind a lampost is going to save him from the parking police....
> 
> View attachment 333992



He is looking for a mouse in the shrubs.

I think that the definition of hoding.


----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2017)

I am off to find a bird bath for the garden, it is what Rob has asked for, who am I to deny?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> He is looking for a mouse in the shrubs.
> 
> I think that the definition of hoding.


Oops....
That's not a good enough excuse for breaking the parking rools...


----------



## Katherine (19 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It is freezing and foggy here.
> 
> We had to get up early this morning as my wife is having her foot operated on today. My daughter has taken her to the hospital.


Hope it all went well.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jan 2017)

Is it seriously a rule that you have to reverse into the parking space...
What does it achieve? Is it a mollycoddling attempt at keeping you all from bumping into each other?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Is it seriously a rule that you have to reverse into the parking space...
> What does it achieve? Is it a mollycoddling attempt at keeping you all from bumping into each other?


Yep.
It's a 'Safety' thing. Many big companies are doing this now....
The problem is that nobody designs car parks for this, so you're buggered if you need to get something out of the boot (as I often have too). Utter Madness.


----------



## Speicher (19 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Is it seriously a rule that you have to reverse into the parking space...
> What does it achieve? Is it a mollycoddling attempt at keeping you all from bumping into each other?



This particular rogue employee has parked on the grass. He may already have a catalogue of similar offences, and is doggedly sticking to his choice.


----------



## Speicher (19 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yep.
> It's a 'Safety' thing. Many big companies are doing this now....
> The problem is that nobody deigns car parks for this, so you're buggered if you need to get something out of the boot (as I often have too). Utter Madness.





Speicher said:


> This particular rogue employee has parked on the grass. He may already have a catalogue of similar offences, and is doggedly sticking to his choice.




 I can see now that we might be at crossed purposes. If go down the path at the far left of the photo, there is a lamp post on the other side of the road, and just to the side of that, I thought I saw a puddy tat. Is that the rogue employee.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> We have a rogue employee and I don't think hiding behind a lampost is going to save him from the parking police....
> 
> View attachment 333992





Salty seadog said:


> Is it seriously a rule that you have to reverse into the parking space...
> What does it achieve? Is it a mollycoddling attempt at keeping you all from bumping into each other?


There's more than just the one!


----------



## potsy (19 Jan 2017)

I found the garden centre, I even found the extensive bird feeding section, but I came away with a new winter coat and hoodie 




And a small bird bath


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4644505, member: 21629"]That's the only way I'm able to park. I used to squeeze my car into the most tiny parking spaces ... in reverse. Once I tried to park it facing forward as there were 3 empty spaces next to each other. Bloody mistake it was, not only because it took me a few tries to park it within the white lines but because my workmate sat in his car just few feet away and he saw everything.  My excuses "I am blonde woman driver" made him laugh even more. [/QUOTE]


I really shouldn't but



only because it brought back memories of me being unable to park with the same amount of available space. I no longer drive.


----------



## wanda2010 (19 Jan 2017)

Nope. Not a 'blonde' moment.

(don't ask me how I know that............)


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jan 2017)

For some reason 'The Avengers' TV theme tune is going round in my head.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jan 2017)

To be fair I always reverse into parking bays. It is easier on the way out.


----------



## TVC (19 Jan 2017)

My new passport is on its way, applied on Sunday, posted off my old one on Monday, they received it Tuesday, they confirmed my details and photo were accepted Wednesday and posted back to me Thursday for delivery Friday. E-mails at every stage, no hassle. Perhaps the system isn't as broken as some people would have you believe.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I can see now that we might be at crossed purposes. If go down the path at the far left of the photo, there is a lamp post on the other side of the road, and just to the side of that, I thought I saw a puddy tat. Is that the rogue employee.


No. Theres a car parked the wrong way around!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2017)

To do is to be.. Socrates
To be is to do. Aristotle
Do be do be do.. Frank Sinatra


----------



## TVC (19 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> No. Theres a car parked the wrong way around!


Anarchist!


----------



## Haitch (19 Jan 2017)

Spinney said:


> I'll probably go back to that one once my petty sense of humour wears itself out!



Loving that photo. Thnx.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jan 2017)

I'm going to bed, today has been something up with which I have found very difficult to put.


----------



## TVC (19 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm going to bed, today has been something up with which I have found very difficult to put.


And I was just about to open the beer too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm going to bed, today has been something up with which I have found very difficult to put.


Has a Boeing belched you back out into Blighty?


----------



## tyred (19 Jan 2017)

In Kinsale with Brompton ready for adventure.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2017)

I was just settling down to watch "Last of the Mohicans" on TV. The closing titles have just come on screen.


----------



## TVC (19 Jan 2017)

Just been working through the locations for the Sigur Ros tour film 'Heima' to see if we can visit any this summer. There is one definite and two possibles. I am stupidly excited in a fanboy kind of way.


----------



## tyred (20 Jan 2017)

I left my woolly hat on the bus


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> I left my woolly hat on the bus



 Oh dear. If it is found by the driver, they might put it in lost property.


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Oh dear. If it is found by the driver, they might put it in lost property.


I wouldnt bet on it. A few years ago I left my backpack on the bus, I went to the depot 3 hours later and it was in the exact same place I had left it, still on the bus!


----------



## TVC (20 Jan 2017)

Matthew_T said:


> I wouldnt bet on it. A few years ago I left my backpack on the bus, I went to the depot 3 hours later and it was in the exact same place I had left it, still on the bus!


Bloody 'ell Matthew, back from the dead. How's things?


----------



## Matthew_T (20 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bloody 'ell Matthew, back from the dead. How's things?


Good thank you. Just very busy with a new job lately.


----------



## TVC (20 Jan 2017)

@Speicher did you say you've been to Husavik?


----------



## TVC (20 Jan 2017)

Matthew_T said:


> Good thank you. Just very busy with a new job lately.


What's the job?


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Speicher did you say you've been to Husavik?



I will have to look it up on a proper map to be sure. It was certainly somewhere in the north of Iceland that I went Whale watching. It could have been while I was in Akureyri.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2017)

It is time I went to bed. I will try and have a look at my map of Iceland tomorrow.


----------



## TVC (20 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> It is time I went to bed. I will try and have a look at my map of Iceland tomorrow.


It could be, it is a whale watching centre, and we fly home from Akueyri nearby.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> We have a rogue employee and I don't think hiding behind a lampost is going to save him from the parking police....
> 
> View attachment 333992


On my way, sir.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Is it seriously a rule that you have to reverse into the parking space...
> What does it achieve? Is it a mollycoddling attempt at keeping you all from bumping into each other?


So you don't run over the guy playing with his smart phone instead of looking where he's @^#$ walking...


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> I left my woolly hat on the bus



I left my favorite hat on a bus in Amsterdam a few years back. Gutted I was.....


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2017)

Can't sleep


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Jet lag? Have you tried melatonin? (Absinthe also works)


That and a cold. We've both got it, it'll sort itself out in time


----------



## summerdays (20 Jan 2017)

Wow I was tired last night, I slept the whole night through and woke up after the radio came on!


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Wow I was tired last night, I slept the whole night through and woke up after the radio came on!



I envy you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I left my favorite hat on a bus in Amsterdam a few years back. Gutted I was.....


I lost mine in Geneva airport last October. I felt quite bereft.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I lost mine in Geneva airport last October. I felt quite bereft.



Should we start a support group?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2017)

Morning, it looks like we have had a hard frost in the night, the sky is clear and in the East the sky is taking on an orange glow.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I lost mine in Geneva airport last October. I felt quite bereft.



Not beret?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Should we start a support group?


How would we fund it? We don't have a hat to pass around.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How would we fund it? We don't have a hat to pass around.



Perhaps you could do a Hat Trick, make them vanish.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I was just settling down to watch "Last of the Mohicans" on TV. The closing titles have just come on screen.


Was it The Last Bit of the Mohicans?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Mr R is downstairs defrosting his car. The miserable bugger wouldn't do mine...


He could just start your car and leave it running while he does his.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2017)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Coventry.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2017)

Thank You to all who were asking about my wife's op. She is going to stay in bed for now, she isn't allowed to stand on it for several days. Gwen is keeping her company.
It is amazing how a well thought out plan can easily unravel. We had insured my wife's car so that our daughter could drive it but hadn't made sure it was full of petrol. As the wait for the op was going to be hours my daughter came back home, 30 miles. I received a phone call from a filling station from my daughter. " The fuel warning light is on and I can't open the petrol flap."
It was all sorted in the end and I fitted a new battery into the car key.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2017)

I was interested in the car parking posts. It reminded me of a chap where I worked who for some strange reason parked at odds to everyone else.
I will demonstrate, assume this is an aerial view of the car park.

\\\\\\\\\ / \\\\\\\\


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Thank You to all who were asking about my wife's op. She is going to stay in bed for now, she isn't allowed to stand on it for several days. Gwen is keeping her company.
> It is amazing how a well thought out plan can easily unravel. We had insured my wife's car so that our daughter could drive it but hadn't made sure it was full of petrol. As the wait for the op was going to be hours my daughter came back home, 30 miles. I received a phone call from a filling station from my daughter. " The fuel warning light is on and I can't open the petrol flap."
> It was all sorted in the end and I fitted a new battery into the car key.



Best wishes to your wife for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Perhaps you could do a Hat Trick, make them vanish.



They've already vanished, we want them back....


----------



## potsy (20 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Mr R is downstairs defrosting his car. The miserable bugger wouldn't do mine...



So mild here I didn't even need the heated seat on this morning


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> So mild here I didn't even need the heated seat on this morning


Settee nice and warm eh ?


----------



## potsy (20 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Settee nice and warm eh ?


Some of us have done half a days work already


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> In Kinsale with Brompton ready for adventure.


Oo will there be photos?


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jan 2017)

Matthew_T said:


> I wouldnt bet on it. A few years ago I left my backpack on the bus, I went to the depot 3 hours later and it was in the exact same place I had left it, still on the bus!


Hello @Matthew_T . Welcome back!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2017)

Pret a Brompton.....


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Some of us have done half a days work already


I've made a cup of tea and some toast too.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jan 2017)

BOG ROLL NEWS



Salty seadog said:


> It pains me to inform the house that I seem to have a dud pack of Andrex toilet rolls. The structural integrity is fine as measured by the universal standard that my finger has not gone through it but not a single tear has been straight along the perforation leaving me with odd shaped sheets.



For those of you on the edge of your seats I would just like to follow up with a further report. Roll 2 from the 4 pack has performed with aplomb over the last two days. You can continue to use Andrex with confidence.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2017)

Everyone in here has had their cholesterol breakfast, I had a yogurt


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2017)

Today is a wrist slapping morning


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Everyone in here has had their cholesterol breakfast, I had a yogurt



1 mango, 1 banana, 1 clementine and a bowl of muesli with extra nuts and blueberries added.


----------



## mybike (20 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> 1 mango, 1 banana, 1 clementine and a bowl of muesli with extra nuts and blueberries added.



chocolate


----------



## Haitch (20 Jan 2017)

1 banana, 1 mandarin, 1 kiwi, 1 pear, 1 slice wholemeal toast with honey, 1 slice wholemeal toast with apple syrup, 1 pot organic, fresh ginger and lemon tea, 1 enormous, unanswered craving for sausages.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Today is a wrist slapping morning



What has @The Velvet Curtain done now? 

Is it Friday again?


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2017)

Bowl of Flavahan's organic Paw Ridge oats.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2017)

I just read UK toys with nuclear option! That should annoy the neighbours.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2017)

Bagel with cream cheese, and tea.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> What has @The Velvet Curtain done now?
> 
> Is it Friday again?



It isn't TVC it is others who completely ignore my emails so I have had to be a bit more foreceful.....

It is Friday


----------



## mybike (20 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> It isn't TVC it is others who completely ignore my emails so I have had to be a bit more foreceful.....
> 
> It is Friday



It's always best to ignore the first half dozen emails.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> It's always best to ignore the first half dozen emails.
> 
> View attachment 334106



They are quick to complain when there is an issue even when they are the cause, then expect me to solve it right this minute


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> mmmm, crumpets, butter and a good slab of extra mature cheddar....


Mmmmm...you can't beat a nice bit of crumpet in the morning...


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jan 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Just read that we are in the midst of a courgette crisis. People tweeting from all over the country photos of empty spaces on supermarket shelves. Some blame poor harvest, some blame the rise of courgetti.


It's all the fault of that Jasmine and that Melissa that's wot it iz!


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> It's all the fault of that Jasmine and that Melissa that's wot it iz!



Who


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> chocolate


Thats not breakfast, that's medication!


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2017)

Brekkie was a double Espresso and a psin au raisin in Cantebury. I have since been to Argos and spent £20 of my pounds in the sale on a lunch making machine and now I haz....






....and an Affligem. :-)


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Are you stepping in for Fnaar during his leave of absence?


One does one's best to rise to the occasion and not go off half cocked....



Lullabelle said:


> Who



The Hemsley sisters-clean eating gurus often featured in the Grauniad's Cook supplement.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKynqzbjCEU


----------



## Smithbat (20 Jan 2017)

It was just too cold to cycle this morning, so I drove. I hate traffic!!!

I have Prawn, Courgette and tomato pasta for lunch, it is the left overs from last night and it is really good even if I do say so myself. (My courgette is spiralised because I am posh).


----------



## fossyant (20 Jan 2017)

The new winter mtb boots were tested last night. So good just being able to hose them off whilst they are still on your feet and not getting wet.


----------



## marknotgeorge (20 Jan 2017)

It looks like the Great Orb is making an appearance, but I haven't actually seen it.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> It looks like the Great Orb is making an appearance, but I haven't actually seen it.



Been out all day in Manchester. I am not lying..


----------



## Smithbat (20 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Been out all day in Manchester. I am not lying..


Same here in Aylesbury


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2017)

User said:


> The diet's going well then....


I am reliably informed it will start after my Birthday ride....
Beer sanctions will be lifted for the Pie-cnic :-)


----------



## TVC (20 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Brekkie was a double Espresso and a psin au raisin in Cantebury. I have since been to Argos and spent £20 of my pounds in the sale on a lunch making machine and now I haz....
> 
> View attachment 334109
> 
> ...


Is that one of those George Formby grills?


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2017)

Soup and a large sausage roll for lunch.


----------



## TVC (20 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Your Birthday Ride?


I get one of them if I'm lucky.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is that one of those George Formby grills?


Yep! So-called because the food has 'turned-out nice again'....IGMC


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Your Birthday Ride?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...-feb-2017-final-details-and-roll-call.212665/


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> And Mrs R and I will be moving house.........we are leaving Finchley after 28 years


But going to a better place :-)


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Your Birthday Ride?



It will be just three people because @Fab Foodie will be wearing his birthday suit.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Is anywhere better than Finchley?


Well....


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Deal, Abingdon, Overseas would immediately spring to mind as being better.


Clearly you've not been to darkest Russia then.....


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> A place where there's plenty of institutions frequented by old folk. A place where the food and wine seems to be free. A place where I can stare out of the window and have the odd clever thought. A place stuck in the 1920s...........a bit like the opening chapters of Brideshead Revisited. Now where did I put my teddy bear?



This place is stuck in the 1960's. There is still an early closing day, and very few shops open on Sunday, for example Tesco Express and two cafés. I have no idea where the nearest Costa lot coffee shop is, and the nearest Ikea is about thirty miles away. There is a Library and a small leisure centre and an excellent arts centre.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> That sounds like my sort of place, Wol. If I get the sack as Mrs R's bedder, have you got a spare room?



It is currently full of knitting wool, fabric and my sewing machine, but I could move all of that. Would you like to help me in the garden while you are here?


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes!! That's the best offer I've had today. Would Bob mind?



Bob would not mind, but on second thoughts Tasha will have a lot to say about that. She guards the garden from all invaders.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> But going to a better place :-)


Oi


----------



## TVC (20 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Well I wouldn't want to offend her. I'd better move in with Mr Benn.


You wouldn't like Mr Benn, he's changed.


----------



## summerdays (20 Jan 2017)

Porridge was breakfast ... so a bit of cholesterol in there @Lullabelle (as it's made with milk), then lunch was home made mushroom and fennel soup... so a nob of butter, but of milk and a dash of cream.... yep more cholesterol! I'm not going to enjoy food no where near as much once they start mentioning high cholesterol at the surgery.... it creeps in all over the place!

And the best news of today.... beautifully sunny, we had dull days when some of the rest of you had sunshine so today is glorious!

And last night was the first night I noticed it being lighter in the evening we are on the way up!


----------



## potsy (20 Jan 2017)

Somebody here is having a bad day, oops


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Somebody here is having a bad day, oops
> 
> View attachment 334128



He won't be home for tea.


----------



## TVC (20 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Somebody here is having a bad day, oops
> 
> View attachment 334128


I know, I've used the M6 myself.


----------



## tyred (20 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oo will there be photos?



Yes but the sun was so low in the sky and so incredibly strong it was difficult to take them as I'd have liked.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2017)

When I ordered gummed paper I thought it would have had sticky backing and not paper that had been in the mouth of someone who doesn't possess teeth.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> That sounds like my sort of place, Wol. If I get the sack as Mrs R's bedder, have you got a spare room?


Don't get her started!


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oi


...than Finchley....


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> It is currently full of knitting wool, fabric and my sewing machine, but I could move all of that. Would you like to help me in the garden while you are here?


....too late!


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2017)

Did you know that in the USA you can buy Ibuprofen in bottles with 1000 tablets in them ?


----------



## mybike (20 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> They are quick to complain when there is an issue even when they are the cause, then expect me to solve it right this minute



Of course.


----------



## mybike (20 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Pea and ham soup for me!! It came from a plastic pot and was heated up in a microwave. Up yours all you food ponces



But did you heat it in the pot?


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....too late!



Does that mean you want to help me in the garden?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Does that mean you want to help me in the garden?


Depends what you need help with? I'm good at downi h Pimms....


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2017)

Got a new friend....


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Got a new friend....
> 
> View attachment 334142


Is that Fab Pussie?


----------



## tyred (20 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Got a new friend....
> 
> View attachment 334142



You've got that wrong. What you mean is that the cat has found a new servent.


----------



## TVC (20 Jan 2017)

This evening we got all retro and went to a Beefeater. It was just as I remembered it in the 80s only with more understated carpets.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2017)

@The Velvet Curtain and @Lullabelle

I have returned from delving in my travel Archives, and found my itinerary for Iceland circa 2002. It was a twelve night tour round Iceland. It started in Reykjavik (two nights) then three nights in Akureyri. It was from Akureyri that we went to Husavik for the extremely rough sea trip to see (one small part of the fin of) one whale. There was a good museum, well I thought so, in Husavik. I do not usually like museums, but that one was small and interesting.

After Akureyri we went to the Eastern Fjords, which were lovely, excellent and wonderful, and uncrowded. Egilsstadir was another overnight stop.

There was two nights, I think, in Hofn in the Hornafjordur region. We also saw glaciers, small icebergs, lava fields, geysirs. Kirkjubaejarklaustur (two nights) and Hveragerdi (one night) were the other towns. Then there was two more nights in Reykjavik before flying home.

I got myself a good map before the holiday, and I can send you details in a pm of where to get one.

Where are you flying from, and do you have to transfer at Keflavik?


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2017)

Later in 2002 I aqquired a rescued cat, and wanted to call him Reykj, but decided on Leo instead.


----------



## TVC (20 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> @The Velvet Curtain and @Lullabelle
> 
> I have returned from delving in my travel Archives, and found my itinerary for Iceland circa 2002. It was a twelve night tour round Iceland. It started in Reykjavik (two nights) then three nights in Akureyri. It was from Akureyri that we went to Husavik for the extremely rough sea trip to see (one small part of the fin of) one whale. There was a good museum, well I thought so, in Husavik. I do not usually like museums, but that one was small and interesting.
> 
> ...


I will pm you our itinery, we fly to Keflavik then transfer to Reykjavik airport to fly to Egilsstadir, then do the drivey bit for a week round to Akureyri before flying back for a night in Reykjavik. I have a full road map from the last time we were there, but now they give you an iPad with everything loaded on.



Just love that accent.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> @The Velvet Curtain and @Lullabelle
> 
> I have returned from delving in my travel Archives, and found my itinerary for Iceland circa 2002. It was a twelve night tour round Iceland. It started in Reykjavik (two nights) then three nights in Akureyri. It was from Akureyri that we went to Husavik for the extremely rough sea trip to see (one small part of the fin of) one whale. There was a good museum, well I thought so, in Husavik. I do not usually like museums, but that one was small and interesting.
> 
> ...



We went to Hveragerdi, stayed at the Hotel Ork, a shortwalk away was a lovely place which served the best cakes I have ever eaten.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2017)

Guess what, according to my itinerary I also stayed at the Hotel Ork.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This evening we got all retro and went to a Beefeater. It was just as I remembered it in the 80s only with more understated carpets.



Amusing clientele, 1 young couple, she was all done up, hair scraped back, huge hoop earrings, he was wearing a blingy watch, tatty tracksuit and tatty trainers


----------



## tyred (20 Jan 2017)

I think a 3 speed Brompton works pretty well as a touring bike.


----------



## TVC (20 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Guess what, according to my itinerary I also stayed at the Hotel Ork.


Well it is the only hotel in Hveragerdi 

Did you try the swimming pool, I've never swam in a pool the temperature of bathwater before.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Guess what, according to my itinerary I also stayed at the Hotel Ork.



They served great beer. Our first night there we ate in their restaurant and had my first ever lobster bisque, it was the most amazing thing I had ever eaten, no other has ever matched up to it, the lamb dish was divine. It was pretty cool eating breakfast in the morning watching the steam coming out of the ground.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Well it is the only hotel in Hveragerdi
> 
> Did you try the swimming pool, I've never swam in a pool the temperature of bathwater before.



It is fifteen years ago, so very easy to forget how many hotels were in each town. 

In most of the overnight stops I tried either the sauna (outdoors) or a swimming pool if there was one. Yes swimming in very warm water seems very odd. The blue lagoon was interesting, but very busy. My (then shoulder length) hair closely ressembled dry straw for about a week.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2017)

I moff now to watch the final episode of "Delicious" with Dawn French and Emily Fox.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> But going to a better place :-)


GRHS.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Did you know that in the USA you can buy Ibuprofen in bottles with 1000 tablets in them ?


If you lived in the USA you'd need Ibuprofen in bottles with 1000 tablets in them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2017)

User said:


> But you can't buy a cold remedy containing pseudoephedrine without your passport.


Because people use it to make methamphetamine. The Combat Methamphetamine Act of 2005.
A few other tips:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsqrwRGCbho


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> They served great beer. Our first night there we ate in their restaurant and had my first ever lobster bisque, it was the most amazing thing I had ever eaten, no other has ever matched up to it, the lamb dish was divine. It was pretty cool eating breakfast in the morning watching the steam coming out of the ground.


I had my first lobster bisque at a place called Zoup in a strip mall in Bloomington, Illinois. It came with a bacon-lettuce and tomato sandwich. There was a water main break nearby, and steam was also coming up from the ground. So I may have had an experience much like going to Iceland.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Are you stepping in for Fnaar during his leave of absence?


I feel it's up to us all to post for Fnaar and maintain his high standards after what happened to his poor daughter, after all miss Goodbody would like us all to stick one in from time to time.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I will pm you our itinery, we fly to Keflavik then transfer to Reykjavik airport to fly to Egilsstadir, then do the drivey bit for a week round to Akureyri before flying back for a night in Reykjavik. I have a full road map from the last time we were there, but now they give you an iPad with everything loaded on.
> 
> 
> 
> Just love that accent.



You don't get one of these as a hire car then,


View: https://youtu.be/3DqP6KmCfAM


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2017)

Morning. I was just trying to catch up on your posts whilst sat here in bed when all of a sudden Gwen started yelling her head off. I tried calling down to her to let her know where we were but no she had to keep yelling. Eventually I had to get up to see what the matter was. There she was sat in the middle of the kitchen, her bowl empty, she liked that food could she have some more.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2017)

I think I may lower the tone of the conversation a bit. As my wife is laid up a bit with her foot it was my turn to cook last night's meal, so I went out and caught some fish and chips. They were the best fish and chips we have tasted for a long time. My wife said I made them well.

My wife says her foot really hurts now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> I think a 3 speed Brompton works pretty well as a touring bike.


I'd agree. It's my weapon of choice unless going fast and light.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2017)

Is anyone else having problems with modern interior led light bulbs? Ours only last a short while before they become dim and then flash on and off.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jan 2017)

Whilst some people are lounging in bed 

Some of us are out and about


----------



## mybike (21 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Whilst some people are lounging in bed
> 
> Some of us are out and about
> 
> View attachment 334216



Indeed


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2017)

When I brought my Getz three years ago the first thing I noticed was that the controls behind the steering wheel were reversed, the indicators were on the left, for about six month I found myself occasionally trying to indicate with the wiper control. Now I've got the Suzuki I'm back to a more conventional layout with the indicators on the right, yesterday whilst out and about I found that a couple of times I was trying to indicate with the wiper control.


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

We have just got vertical, tea and croissants now.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2017)

Off to IKEA in half-an-hour


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Off to IKEA in half-an-hour



I went into IKEA once, running an errand for work. I haven't been in since.


----------



## mybike (21 Jan 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Off to IKEA in half-an-hour



You have our sympathy.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We have just got vertical, tea and croissants now.



Say what?



GrumpyGregry said:


> Off to IKEA in half-an-hour





User said:


> Which one? We may be heading to Milton Keynes later...



Christ on a bike! Don't, just don't.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Which one? We may be heading to Milton Keynes later...


Croydon. Got to order the kitchen.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2017)

User said:


> You poor bastards


Train and a tram and some meatballs. I'm easily swayed.


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Train and a tram and some meatballs. I'm easily swayed.


The meatballs are what tempt me to go there. Having said that, when we were buying the kitchen we went a few times and I learnt the short cuts which make the visits far easier.


----------



## marknotgeorge (21 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> When I brought my Getz three years ago the first thing I noticed was that the controls behind the steering wheel were reversed, the indicators were on the left, for about six month I found myself occasionally trying to indicate with the wiper control. Now I've got the Suzuki I'm back to a more conventional layout with the indicators on the right, yesterday whilst out and about I found that a couple of times I was trying to indicate with the wiper control.


Indicators on the left is a European thing. Indicators on the right is an older British or Japanese thing. When I worked on the Toyota Avensis line, cars we built for Japan had indicators on the right, but UK cars had them on the right.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Fret not, post Brexit we can free ourselves from such restrictive convention, and revert to semaphore arms.



I remember them, my aunts A35 had those


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2017)

Trying to download the ITV Hub on my tablet, on the tablet the download failed with the error code 495, but it installed on my phone.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Fret not, post Brexit we can free ourselves from such restrictive convention, and revert to semaphore arms.


Oi! You'll 'ave someone's eye out!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2017)

User said:


> There are trains?


Albeit a reduced service. High heat and lots of stirring.

(After the three hour drive to get there last time I am never going back by car.)


----------



## postman (21 Jan 2017)

Right house jobs done.Bed changed,kitchen floor and hall floors cleaned.Brekkie while on here.Washing done and first half in tumble dryer.Half an hour and Mrs Postman is home from her Supermarket part time job.Then after letting my brekkie settle i am putting on my cycle clothing and getting on the turbo,loving it.Going to follow the training plan off the laptop.Fit as a butcher's dog me.


----------



## summerdays (21 Jan 2017)

I have often popped into the Bristol Ikea by bike.... which is at the bottom of a steep hill, that helps to focus the mind slightly when contemplating purchases.... anything big we go in the evening on a week night when it's quiet!

It's frosty here and cold... my feet are complaining and I've only been out long enough to fill the bird feeders! The robin came down the minute I came out the back door!


----------



## hopless500 (21 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4647368, member: 21629"](Satisfied voice in my head)

I'm lazy and I like it !

Still in bed under duvet playing few silly games on mobile.[/QUOTE]
So was I until half an hour ago. Now at the pot of tea stage contemplating making cakes today


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jan 2017)

I nipped out to feed the birds.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2017)

Our Son and Granddaughter are here, the house looks like its been blitzed, but I dont care, the house has been full of happy laughter this morning.


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4647532, member: 21629"]My bank wants to close my account because I am constantly in overdraft and even behind it. At least bank gives me 2 months notice.[/QUOTE]
Go in and talk to them, show them that you are now employed and have a plan to get out of debt. The letter about closing your account is just to get your attention, if you respond positively I'm sure they will help you work it out.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4647570, member: 21629"]First of all I need to wait a week or so to know how much I will earn a week. I received letters with forms how can I sort those debts. 

But I think it's time to put my bikes and laptop on eBay. Money I will get for them won't make a significant difference when covering debts but it will be better than nothing. 

But I still need to go to Halfords. [/QUOTE]
Bikes are transport to job, keep. 
Laptop is your way of checking everything, keep.

Plus if you're selling bikes, no need to go to Halfords!


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> It's frosty here and cold... my feet are complaining and I've only been out long enough to fill the bird feeders! The robin came down the minute I came out the back door!


I forgot to put food out yesterday, so last night I filled the bird table before going to bed so they would have stuff today.

Can't have Rob going elsewhere for his mealworm fix.


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

New passport signed, it is all posh now.


----------



## StuAff (21 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4647570, member: 21629"]First of all I need to wait a week or so to know how much I will earn a week. I received letters with forms how can I sort those debts.

But I think it's time to put my bikes and laptop on eBay. Money I will get for them won't make a significant difference when covering debts but it will be better than nothing.

But I still need to go to Halfords. [/QUOTE]
Don't sell the bikes!!!!


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

I turned on my laptop and it said 'My hard drive has died" 

It was getting a bit clunky anyway - at least 6 years old, so it looks like I'm off to Currys in a bit. Just need something basic for writing letters and doing banking so it shouldn't hurt too much. Fortunately I keep all my stuff backed up so nothing is lost.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> So was I until half an hour ago. Now at the pot of tea stage contemplating making cakes today


 
Don't eat them all. I'm there next week.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4647570, member: 21629"]First of all I need to wait a week or so to know how much I will earn a week. I received letters with forms how can I sort those debts.

But I think it's time to put my bikes and laptop on eBay. Money I will get for them won't make a significant difference when covering debts but it will be better than nothing.

But I still need to go to Halfords. [/QUOTE]
DO NOT SELL SELL YOUR BIKES AND LAPTOP !!!!

It's not worth it and will be a very silly idea.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Don't eat them all. I'm there next week.


Banana bread is in the oven.
Cherry madeira next.


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

The holiday is now booked and confirmed


----------



## Speicher (21 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The flies have broken in my favourite trousers.
> 
> 
> Just saying.......



I replaced (by hand stitching) a broken zip in a pair of trousers. It can be done, even without using a sewing machine. 

Just don't suggest that to Gravel, you are not supposed to stitch your hand into the trousers.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4647570, member: 21629"]But I think it's time to put my bikes and* laptop *on eBay. Money I will get for them won't make a significant difference when covering debts but it will be better than nothing. 

But I still need to go to Halfords. [/QUOTE]
£100 for the laptop! 
Without even seeing it.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jan 2017)

User said:


> There are trains?



I succesfully caught a Southern train yesterday....*swoon*


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Good idea. It also protects you from doing the filling a trolley with loads of things because they are individually cheap, and finding out at the checkout that collectively they are surprisingly expensive.


tlh worked out that aspect of my cunning plan about 15 mins ago!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4647570, member: 21629"]First of all I need to wait a week or so to know how much I will earn a week. I received letters with forms how can I sort those debts.

But I think it's time to put my bikes and laptop on eBay. Money I will get for them won't make a significant difference when covering debts but it will be better than nothing.

But I still need to go to Halfords. [/QUOTE]
Do not sell things that won't make a material difference to your debts. I made that mistake and lived to regret it.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4647570, member: 21629"]First of all I need to wait a week or so to know how much I will earn a week. I received letters with forms how can I sort those debts.

But I think it's time to put my bikes and laptop on eBay. Money I will get for them won't make a significant difference when covering debts but it will be better than nothing.

But I still need to go to Halfords. [/QUOTE]

Don't sell stuff that will make no real difference. It will cost you so much more when you come to replace them at a later date. You have two good bikes, keep them (and get out and ride them, the february ride is not far away).
You are earning now so can slowly pay off your debts.


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

All the new tech that I have installed over the last few years has been a doddle, I am about to install my latest toy, this one however involves Microsoft, so expect a couple of hours of expletives.


----------



## marknotgeorge (21 Jan 2017)

Couple of hours of doing nothing, more like. 'This won't take long' is a lie...


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Couple of hours of doing nothing, more like. 'This won't take long' is a lie...


It's got as far as uploading the Windows updates, I predict the fun will start when I force Chrome and my own antivirus on it.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's got as far as uploading the Windows updates, I predict the fun will start when I force Chrome and my own antivirus on it.


Microsoft Security Essentials may not like it.


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials may not like it.


Exactly


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Exactly


Although TBH MSE has been excellent on this laptop.
When I did my IT technicians course the lecturers there claimed it was more than adequate and when I enquired about removing Norton (out of date with subscription) from the old desktop they just laughed and said "good luck with that, you'd be easier fitting a new hard drive or trying 'Ghost' and reinstall' but that sometimes doesn't work either"


----------



## marknotgeorge (21 Jan 2017)

Chrome runs fine on Win10, although Cortana still uses Edge.


----------



## Smithbat (21 Jan 2017)

I always use Chrome, is Edge any good?


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Chrome runs fine on Win10, although Cortana still uses Edge.


I have chrome on my old one, it's just about making none MS products the default option.


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

Anyway, after an hour we are about 50% through loading the critical updates. Each of our tablets were up and running in less than 5 minutes. MS still don't get it.


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

76%


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2017)

My experiment in making my own transfer sort of worked. After letting it soak in hot water I eventually managed to get it off the paper and onto a metal bar. with all of the struggling the letters have become distorted. It is feasible, it just needs a bit more developing.
What I am trying to replicate on the frame.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2017)

Guess where I've been?


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Guess where I've been?
> View attachment 334322


Aldi?


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jan 2017)

I wonder how many male celebs who attended the womens marches are for real or just want to be 'cool' 

In other news, Police Intetceptors is back on Monday


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jan 2017)

I've just got back from work.

There is a meat pie in the oven.


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

Still installing, and this is a pretty fast processor and wifi I have.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just got back from work.
> 
> There is a meat pie in the oven.


Does that imply you only have a meat in the oven when you've got back from work, or you only go to work when there'll be a meat pie in the oven?


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Jan 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Off to IKEA in half-an-hour


you have my sympathy!


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Still installing, and this is a pretty fast processor and wifi I have.


Not 'crashed' yet then, welcome to the wonders of Windows 10. 

It didn't last a day before I went back to 7 (and I was looking forward to the all-singing all-dancing new OS)


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Not 'crashed' yet then, welcome to the wonders of Windows 10.
> 
> It didn't last a day before I went back to 7 (and I was looking forward to the all-singing all-dancing new OS)


Office 365 becomes incompitable later this year, unless you take out an additional subscrition to it, for Windows 10.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Guess where I've been?
> View attachment 334322


Wild guess, Calne Leisure Centre.

Spelling corrected from
Calne Leisure Centure


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> Office 365 becomes incompitable later this year, unless you take out an additional subscrition to it, for Windows 10.


I don't need 'Office 365' for what I use this laptop to do.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I don't need 'Office 365' for what I use this laptop to do.


Lucky you, no paying three times then.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Don't eat them all. I'm there next week.


It occurs to me banana bread is off as you dislike bananas. Do I correctly recall a dislike of coffee and walnut as well? I may need to make something else as 2 out of the 3 are on your  list.


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

Hello *tap*tap* Can you hear me? *tap* Is this thing on?

I appear to have a working laptop at last.


----------



## Haitch (21 Jan 2017)

On the train coming back from a concert in Utrecht last night, a young woman asked if she could use my GF's phone.

On the train coming back from a concert in Utrecht this afternoon, an old man asked if he could use my GF's phone.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jan 2017)

I've polished off all the booze left over from Christmas, I need to go shopping tomorrow to restock.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jan 2017)

Haitch said:


> On the train coming back from a concert in Utrecht last night, a young woman asked if she could use my GF's phone.
> 
> On the train coming back from a concert in Utrecht this afternoon, an old man asked if he could use my GF's phone.



The moral of the story being don't go to concerts.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> It occurs to me banana bread is off as you dislike bananas. Do I correctly recall a dislike of coffee and walnut as well? I may need to make something else as 2 out of the 3 are on your  list.



Coffee and walnut cake rocks. I had a big slice at the end of my ride yesterday.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> It occurs to me banana bread is off as you dislike bananas. Do I correctly recall a dislike of coffee and walnut as well? I may need to make something else as 2 out of the 3 are on your  list.



I love banana bread, so if you feel inclined to make some I can pm you my address.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2017)

Haitch said:


> On the train coming back from a concert in Utrecht last night, a young woman asked if she could use my GF's phone.
> 
> On the train coming back from a concert in Utrecht this afternoon, an old man asked if he could use my GF's phone.


What happened when you were coming back from a concert in Utrecht this morning?


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2017)

I wonder if TVC got his 'puter working?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> It occurs to me banana bread is off as you dislike bananas. Do I correctly recall a dislike of coffee and walnut as well? I may need to make something else as 2 out of the 3 are on your  list.


Banana bread is good. It's just fresh bananas I think are 

Not that keen on coffee cake but if it's all you have


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not that keen on coffee cake


I can have your share then


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I can have your share then



Carrot cake is the cake of GODS !


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

Change of subject. It's doing tbe rounds today, do a google image search on 'King of Sweden'. We all need this today.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jan 2017)

@The Velvet Curtain , yes I know we have cheese in the fridge, why, what were you thinking of doing with it?


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> @The Velvet Curtain , yes I know we have cheese in the fridge, why, what were you thinking of doing with it?


Well it's for the cauliflower cheese tomorrow, but there is more than I need, why?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Change of subject. It's doing tbe rounds today, do a google image search on 'King of Sweden'. We all need this today.


Chapeau Gustaf, chapeau!


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Well it's for the cauliflower cheese tomorrow, but there is more than I need, why?


----------



## TVC (21 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


>


I'm going to make you ask


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hello *tap*tap* Can you hear me? *tap* Is this thing on?
> 
> I appear to have a working laptop at last.


Ah but now Big Brother Microsoft is watching you.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Ah but now Big Brother Microsoft is watching you.


And Google is watching Microsoft!


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Guess where I've been?
> View attachment 334322


Highbridge Road. Calne Leisure Centre. Still the wild guess though. In which case where's the airfield!


----------



## Smithbat (22 Jan 2017)

I would like to report after my longest ride ever today (19.75 miles), my bottom and thighs have finally thawed out.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> Highbridge Road. Calne Leisure Centre. Still the wild guess though. In which case where's the airfield!


Spooky! You are correct it was the Calne Model Railway Exhibition but the airfield has thrown me. There was a WW2 themed layout with Spitfires parked on a hill. There were 3 old RAF camps near Calne, Yatesbury, and 2 others which I can't think of their names at the moment.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2017)

Off the top of my head which is a bit sparse, I think the RAF camps were Yatesbury, Compton Basset and Old Camp, I'm not sure of the last one.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jan 2017)

Brrrrrrr...im not liking what I'm seeing ..i think its RSPB big bird watch day?..edit..its next weekend.
im still chilled from yesterday's very cold ride..


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2017)

Its cold and frosty in Coventry, my ride later is going to be a bit fresh.


----------



## mybike (22 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Trying to download the ITV Hub on my tablet, on the tablet the download failed with the error code 495, but it installed on my phone.



Doesn't work on my 2011 Samsung Not So Smart TV. Buying a cheap stick and ordinary TV is better.


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Doesn't work on my 2011 Samsung Not So Smart TV. Buying a cheap stick and ordinary TV is better.



I've got a Roku stick on the TV, works well. I wanted the Hub on the tablet for when my Good Lady was watching TV and I wanted to watch catch up, I've already got the Hub on the main computer. In the end I did a full factory reset and installed everything from scratch, I'd tried all the fixes and nothing had worked.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jan 2017)

It's beautiful outside with a light frost.

Hill Wimp has no desire to go further than the driveway today.

I need to clean the car out


----------



## GM (22 Jan 2017)

Tea in bed at the weekend is the best about winter. Might be tempted to go for a walk over the heath this morning.


----------



## mybike (22 Jan 2017)

Not much wind this morning.


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2017)

It's lightly overcast here, but still cold so there is frost in the shady bits of the garden but the bits that had sun yesterday are still green.


----------



## mybike (22 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> All the new tech that I have installed over the last few years has been a doddle, I am about to install my latest toy, this one however involves Microsoft, so expect a couple of hours of expletives.



Just setting up wife's new laptop - insurance paid up after cup of tea incident. What's taking a while is restoring her old files, 4 hours to go. There's a lot of them but all safe with Carbonite. Switched off most of the Win10 garbage and refused their kind offer of a Micro$oft email address to log in with.



raleighnut said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials may not like it.



Why use anything else?



The Velvet Curtain said:


> Anyway, after an hour we are about 50% through loading the critical updates. Each of our tablets were up and running in less than 5 minutes. MS still don't get it.



I'm sure the wife's didn't take that long.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jan 2017)

The good lady has just put in an appearance! !!


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Just setting up wife's new laptop - insurance paid up after cup of tea incident. What's taking a while is restoring her old files, 4 hours to go. There's a lot of them but all safe with Carbonite. Switched off most of the Win10 garbage and refused their kind offer of a Micro$oft email address to log in with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i restored my tablet to Factory default...what a palaver. .


----------



## mybike (22 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Guess where I've been?
> View attachment 334322



Too rural for Bekonscot I think


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jan 2017)

We is going for a pre-brunch walk. :-)


----------



## mybike (22 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> I've got a Roku stick on the TV, works well. I wanted the Hub on the tablet for when my Good Lady was watching TV and I wanted to watch catch up, I've already got the Hub on the main computer. In the end I did a full factory reset and installed everything from scratch, I'd tried all the fixes and nothing had worked.



Same here, Roku, powered off one of the TV's USB sockets. Also an old Apple TV but that doesn't do ITV.


----------



## GM (22 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> And Mrs R and I will be moving house.........we are leaving Finchley after 28 years



 Where are you going?......... Just catching up on old posts, 12 pages to go.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2017)

I'm going to work. Bah! And I think I'll add for good measure Beau Larques.


----------



## TVC (22 Jan 2017)

Wish me luck, I am off to battle Microsoft for control of my computer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2017)

In a dream this morning I was frying lots of bacon and generally concocting a rather indulgent breakfast. When I woke I was disappointed to find that I wasn't hungry.


----------



## TVC (22 Jan 2017)

So I have BT antivirus and web protect which is actually McAfee and comes from the McAfee website, but I can't install it because the pre-installed antivirus blocks it. Guess what the pre-installed antivirus is


----------



## marknotgeorge (22 Jan 2017)

I've woken up rather confused. I was dreaming when I was half-asleep (I was aware of the 'rents getting up) and forced my self fully awake. No, I didn't forget my meds. I checked.

In other news, I'm going to my sister's for tea. The girls are all squee about meeting new puppy Murphy, some sort of spaniel. Apparently he likes toes.

Right, time to get up...


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jan 2017)

Just washed the cube..its rather nice in the sun...should go out and muddy it up again.....but it looks like We are going phone shopping as it's upgrade time for Mrs lon......


----------



## TVC (22 Jan 2017)

Yay Apache Openoffice installed, up yours Office365


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Spooky! You are correct it was the Calne Model Railway Exhibition but the airfield has thrown me. There was a WW2 themed layout with Spitfires parked on a hill. There were 3 old RAF camps near Calne, Yatesbury, and 2 others which I can't think of their names at the moment.


You mean after getting one of the cows looking straight at the camera for you, you forget what you were looking at!!


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2017)

Sat in the Willoughby cafe thawing out with a coffee and a scrambled egg on toast


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hello *tap*tap* Can you hear me? *tap* Is this thing on?
> 
> I appear to have a working laptop at last.


Result! I can't find my multitool...


----------



## TVC (22 Jan 2017)

I have full control of my computer - for now.

It's clear how clunky the old one was, I guess you just get used to the general poor performance.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jan 2017)

I have done the ironing, cleaned the lounge and boiled 4 eggs. My chores are complete.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jan 2017)

The garden is so soggy that I cannot be out there cutting down the dead foliage.

I may decide to tidy the airing cupboard. Should I leave a trail of biscuit crumbs so that you can find me later if I do not return?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (22 Jan 2017)

I don't need to cycle today. Plenty of hard exercise shifting a couple of cubic metres of well rotted manure. Dug up a few parsnips as well.

Parmisan roasted parsnips I think...


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Jan 2017)

Woohoo found my multitool-it's important to always keep your tool close at hand


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Oxford - she's been working there for 2 years and we decided it might be nice to spend a bit more time in each other's company


How far away from your Mum are you going to be? Further away or closer? Just thinking she will wonder why her gardener takes longer to turn up in the mornings


----------



## Hugh Manatee (22 Jan 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Woohoo found my multitool-it's important to always keep your tool close at hand



No matter how many you have, you can never find one, can you? I suppose the only solution is to keep buying them!


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Woohoo found my multitool-it's important to always keep your tool close at hand



'ere, no, stop messing about.


----------



## postman (22 Jan 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have done the ironing, cleaned the lounge and boiled 4 eggs. My chores are complete.




All in three mins i am impressed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2017)

Cycling back from the beer run I noticed that someone has scratched their moniker into the frost on the bonnet of my car. It's now called Bobby.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jan 2017)

I postponed tidying the airing cupboard in favour of making some scones. There is proper butter and/or jam and/or thick double cream. Please leave some for me!


----------



## marknotgeorge (22 Jan 2017)

Ma baked New York cheesecake. I feel the size of the Five Boroughs.


----------



## TVC (22 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm 50 miles further away but I've had to promise I'll still turn up twice a week and be on call when needed. I've done my fair share of driving in my last 3 jobs so I'm not particularly fussed by it.


The M40 isn't as unpleasant as other motorways.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jan 2017)

postman said:


> All in three mins i am impressed.



It took considerably longer. . I also watered my orchids and limes.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Spooky! You are correct it was the Calne Model Railway Exhibition but the airfield has thrown me. There was a WW2 themed layout with Spitfires parked on a hill. * There were 3 old RAF camps near Calne, Yatesbury, and 2 others *which I can't think of their names at the moment.





Illaveago said:


> Off the top of my head which is a bit sparse, *I think the RAF camps were Yatesbury, Compton Basset and Old Camp, I'm not sure of the last one.*


The fourth one was the third!


----------



## tyred (22 Jan 2017)

Now in Baltimore and my respect for the Brompton continued to grow.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (22 Jan 2017)

Well that's the last of the ice cream left over from Xmas gone. I'm impressed with my own self control


----------



## StuAff (22 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4649545, member: 21629"]Hardware upgrade for a laptop.

View attachment 334477
[/QUOTE]
Don't think that's how display mirroring works....


----------



## postman (22 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4649545, member: 21629"]Hardware upgrade for a laptop.

View attachment 334477
[/QUOTE]

It won't work you forgot to plug it in.


----------



## postman (22 Jan 2017)

i have a sinking feeling these jokes are going to get worse.Mirror i thought it was a Windows update.


----------



## StuAff (22 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4649555, member: 21629"]It's my spare 10 years old laptop which is very stubborn and refuses to die. I keep it just "in case" if my large laptop will decide to make something not funny (HDD dies etc). It was easier to take it from it's place than disconnect all cables from main laptop.
And it's got Linux. Impossible to kill.[/QUOTE]
Respect!  My Macbook's coming up to its eighth birthday. Also running a Unix-based OS.


----------



## GM (22 Jan 2017)

From this afternoon's walk over the heath.......






I didn't see that old bloke who's always over here though!


----------



## tyred (22 Jan 2017)

This really hit the spot after 7 hours riding a Brompton


----------



## GM (22 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> He was on that very spot this morning
> 
> We were celebrating Gravel's 25th birthday this afternoon.



Many Happy Returns to Gravel


----------



## Katherine (22 Jan 2017)

GM said:


> Many Happy Returns to Gravel


Ditto


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I had a ride on an IKEA bike yesterday. I also rather liked the look of the Sladda bike trailer:
> 
> 
> View attachment 334390


Me and Wimpers have our eyes on a pair of these....














Orbea Katu. More fun than a barrell of monkeys. I may have to sell the Elephant bike....


----------



## Katherine (22 Jan 2017)

Haitch said:


> On the train coming back from a concert in Utrecht last night, a young woman asked if she could use my GF's phone.
> 
> On the train coming back from a concert in Utrecht this afternoon, an old man asked if he could use my GF's phone.



What was the connection? 




GM said:


> Where are you going?......... Just catching up on old posts, 12 pages to go.



About 8 pages for me, I think. 30 ish hours worth. We've been away, so lack of time, signal and data allowance all contributed.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me and Wimpers have our eyes on a pair of these....
> 
> View attachment 334506
> 
> ...


Two things
Bike has a clear sold tag on it, and
that looks like a one way street(NO ENTRY visible on the right of the second picture)


----------



## summerdays (22 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me and Wimpers have our eyes on a pair of these....
> 
> View attachment 334506
> 
> ...


It looks like a child's bike.... what is it's USP? And why is it better than the other bikes in your fleet?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> It looks like a child's bike.... what is it's USP? And why is it better than the other bikes in your fleet?


I think it's one of those 20" mini-velos, usually ridden with a lot of stem and seat post. Like a tall framed BMX with gears.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Tonight I shall be introducing Mr R to the delights of Polish blood sausage.



Ah, kaszanka... Drat, I really fancy some now. With mashed potatoes, onions fried in dripping and home made apple sauce...


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jan 2017)

Maz baked a Coffee and Walnut cake today  , bad news is she took half of it to her Sons house.


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think it's one of those 20" mini-velos, usually ridden with a lot of stem and seat post. Like a tall framed BMX with gears.


I guess I should have said in comparison to the Bromptons they already have or just the n+1 itch


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2017)

I'm awake... so just sipping a hot honey drink


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> It looks like a child's bike.... what is it's USP? And why is it better than the other bikes in your fleet?


It's more comfortable than a Brompton, it can turn on a sixpence and it's just an ideal shopping/ lunch bike.

That bike was sold, the local science park had ordered several for the scientists to get from lab to lab carrying their files. It's smaller than the Elephant bikes but it's a bit bigger than a Brompton I think.





I likey likey


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm awake... so just sipping a hot honey drink



I'm awake too, good idea about the hot honey, I'm going to put the kettle on.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jan 2017)

There is a very very heavy frost outside and very heavy frost.

I'm not looking forward to going out in it.


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2017)

Ok, I guess I'm still hankering after my Brompton and don't want to be shown something else.... though it doesn't fold which would be my reason for buying the Brompton! Anyway I wasn't expecting both you and @CarlP to be awake and liking posts in the middle of the night.... I'm hoping the 'honey' kicks in and makes me sleepy shortly but I don't think I put enough in!


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Ok, I guess I'm still hankering after my Brompton and don't want to be shown something else.... though it doesn't fold which would be my reason for buying the Brompton! Anyway I wasn't expecting both you and @CarlP to be awake and liking posts in the middle of the night.... I'm hoping the 'honey' kicks in and makes me sleepy shortly but I don't think I put enough in!



My sleep pattern is all to cock since back from the USA, and I have sore throat and cold.


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> My sleep pattern is all to cock since back from the USA, and I have sore throat and cold.


In which case the honey will help anyway! When does your body think morning is ... or it really does know? I've just yawned so I may have another go at sleeping...


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jan 2017)

It's not a folder but @Fab Foodie was all excited as it's another small wheeled bike to add to his collection. 

We are just deciding on colours and accessories before we order.

The weekly shopping will look fab in the basket


----------



## Haitch (23 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> What was the connection?



Erm, Vodafone perhaps.


----------



## lutonloony (23 Jan 2017)

mercy me its cold out there


----------



## lutonloony (23 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Ok, I guess I'm still hankering after my Brompton and don't want to be shown something else.... though it doesn't fold which would be my reason for buying the Brompton! Anyway I wasn't expecting both you and @CarlP to be awake and liking posts in the middle of the night.... I'm hoping the 'honey' kicks in and makes me sleepy shortly but I don't think I put enough in!


what's with all this talk of cycles?


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2017)

The old gal, my old Gets, goes for MOT this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me and Wimpers have our eyes on a pair of these....
> 
> View attachment 334506
> 
> ...


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2017)

User said:


> The freezing fog is thinning...


Is it on a diet?


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2017)

Drat ... just been notified that someone has logged into my i-account thing.... drat and double drat!!! 

Apparently if not OK log in ... strangely I fail at logging in both my DOB is incorrect and my email seems to have changed!!!


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2017)

Foggy here too.

But on the upside.... it's Friday


----------



## hopless500 (23 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Foggy here too.
> 
> But on the upside.... it's Friday


It was Friday last Wednesday and isn't Monday until next Tuesday


----------



## TVC (23 Jan 2017)

Definitely Monday here


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2017)

Is too early to be eating Haagen Dazs ice cream? 

No, I thought not.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's more comfortable than a Brompton, it can turn on a sixpence and it's just an ideal shopping/ lunch bike.
> 
> That bike was sold, the local science park had ordered several for the scientists to get from lab to lab carrying their files. It's smaller than the Elephant bikes but it's a bit bigger than a Brompton I think.
> View attachment 334534
> ...


Also... @summerdays
Physically much smaller than a regular bike (compare to the one next to it), shorter, lighter really stable but in a lively to ride way. It will take a rear rack for the heavy stuff in Panniers which will also be lower to the ground so more stable. I don't know what the front basket will take weight wise though. Both the Brompton and the Heffalump will take 15kgs. The Heffalump is great but mahhosive in size, weighty and takes a lot of storage space. The Katu much less so. Also easy and useful to take on camping trips (as are the Brommies of course, but if the car is loaded they don't go well on a bike rack)!

Mostly they are fun to ride as is any small wheeled bike and absolutely perfect for Deal life!


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> You forgot 'and plug ugly' .
> 
> 
> And they're by Orbea . It's a no-brainer.
> Did I tell you I might be acquiring a small-wheel shopping bike to play with? Sadly not an Orbea though .


I can hear a small bike convention being planned already


----------



## Smithbat (23 Jan 2017)

The lady who is becoming my assistant is lovely. I have been doing this input stuff so long however, I forget that not everyone has codes held in their head like I do and have to look them up.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> You forgot 'and plug ugly' .
> 
> 
> And they're by Orbea . It's a no-brainer.
> Did I tell you I might be acquiring a small-wheel shopping bike to play with? Sadly not an Orbea though .


Small wheel bikes are the future :-)
What are you looking at?


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2017)

Just visited the canteen salad bar for the first time, I have only been here 3 years


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> It's a rescue case, from a friend's shed! I know almost nothing about it, except that it has apparently been ridden in living memory and it worked then. I felt sorry for it, and I liked the colour. Besides, the friend has had a bad fall off a bike, and has forsworn cycling forever .
> View attachment 334558


That looks really lovely!
Lucky you :-)


----------



## TVC (23 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Small wheel bikes are the future :-)?


As are small wheeled cars.

All the best people ride store Orbeas


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> That looks really lovely!
> Lucky you :-)




Can I have first dibs if you don't get on with it!


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2017)

I think I now have control of my account now .. turns out the email reset was going in spam. Now I want to know what they did when they logged in and why they wanted my account!


----------



## TVC (23 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Can I have first dibs if you don't get on with it!


I'm beginning to think you only wanted wimps for her shed


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Jan 2017)

Lunch taken @ le petit four ...

Hot bacon & brie baguette with a choco twist pastry chaser & Nato standard coffee.

All for the princely sum of £3.99 (takeaway price)

Yum, yum.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Tonight's supper is sorted.
> 
> I've picked all the meat off the oxtails, which had 8 hours in the slow cooker. This has been combined with the mushrooms and the gravy (with the fat scooped off) to make a pie filling. This has gone into individual pie dishes and will be topped with mashed swede and cauliflower before being cooked.


What time are you dishing-up?


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> He was on that very spot this morning
> 
> We were celebrating Gravel's 25th birthday this afternoon.


A belated Happy Birthday to Gravel from me!Also all the best to Dave R for the MOT


----------



## mybike (23 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Drat ... just been notified that someone has logged into my i-account thing.... drat and double drat!!!
> 
> Apparently if not OK log in ... strangely I fail at logging in both my DOB is incorrect and my email seems to have changed!!!



Report it.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2017)

Building news

Up and up






There's 6 of these trucks lining up at anyone time. Might be a record for the amount of cement delivery's today


----------



## Speicher (23 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Can I have first dibs if you don't get on with it!





The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm beginning to think you only wanted wimps for her shed



I am thinking about getting a new shed.


----------



## marknotgeorge (23 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4649555, member: 21629"]It's my spare 10 years old laptop which is very stubborn and refuses to die. I keep it just "in case" if my large laptop will decide to make something not funny (HDD dies etc). It was easier to take it from it's place than disconnect all cables from main laptop.
And it's got Linux. Impossible to kill.[/QUOTE]
It will if you puke all over it. Worse than lemonade, that stuff. And a HDD replacement is a maximum of 5 screws.


----------



## marknotgeorge (23 Jan 2017)

Since I took delivery of the Vorschlaghammer, Pa has been moaning it's difficult to put the bins out - my bikes currently hang on a rack above the wheely bins. His plan is to move my Monaco to the rack further into the back passage. But because he 'might want to ride' his bike, (a Trax hybrid last rode shortly after he bought it), he's going to fanny about putting the Monaco on the rack first. He'll do this while I'm at work, so I'll leave him to it.

TLDR: My Dad's shoving a bike up the back passage. Now go back and read it properly!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> Funnily enough, I have one almost exactly like that. Hence the expanding collection of bicycles.


It has been suggested that a garden shed should be built this year, if we get the exception.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am thinking about getting a new shed.
> 
> View attachment 334566


So is @Hill Wimp but she can't find one under half a million....


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am thinking about getting a new shed.
> 
> View attachment 334566


Or a nice wooden cottage.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jan 2017)

The cat has sat on my Expenses....


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jan 2017)

rf`ed v1`q

Typed by Henry!


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2017)

Thats a sad end for a noble beast, my Getz seriously failed its MOT this morning, I'm looking to scrap it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2017)

User said:


> The experiment involving cats re-editing Shakespeare gets of to a promising start.


Or the theory of physical radio wave dynamics in underseas applications.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Thats a sad end for a noble beast, my Getz seriously failed its MOT this morning, I'm looking to scrap it.
> 
> View attachment 334569


Our heartfelt condolences, @dave r .


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The cat has sat on my Expenses....


That's what she said ....

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...gggMAI&usg=AFQjCNFLSTeX9BAL2AAAl8zpZ65jGY4a3A


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> It's a rescue case, from a friend's shed! I know almost nothing about it, except that it has apparently been ridden in living memory and it worked then. I felt sorry for it, and I liked the colour. Besides, the friend has had a bad fall off a bike, and has forsworn cycling forever .
> View attachment 334558



That's luvverly. I don't know if you're on the book of face but there's a page for those bikes

https://www.facebook.com/groups/682470355189995/


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2017)

Do you know you can buy chocolate covered Lotus Biscoffs?

OMFG!


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2017)

I think I've still got a bike or two like that up on the loft. Dad used to call them pram wheeled bikes... Have also got an ancient boy's bike (c1940s) with rod operated brakes that I rescued from a skip and rode for a couple of years back in the day. Time to dust 'em off, maybe? 

Oh, and my Tredz order turned up this morning. Complete with Haribos.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Thats a sad end for a noble beast, my Getz seriously failed its MOT this morning, I'm looking to scrap it.
> 
> View attachment 334569


It would be a kindness....


----------



## StuAff (23 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4650409, member: 21629"]Oh. My. Head.

It's not aching. It's just about to explode into molecules.[/QUOTE]
Ouch. Hope it gets better quickly.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4650409, member: 21629"]Oh. My. Head.

It's not aching. It's just about to explode into molecules.[/QUOTE]
Work?


----------



## Smithbat (23 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4650409, member: 21629"]Oh. My. Head.

It's not aching. It's just about to explode into molecules.[/QUOTE]
I feel your pain, mine is aching and I want to curl up on my bed and not move. I am even crying off Guides tonight


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> It's a rescue case, from a friend's shed! I know almost nothing about it, except that it has apparently been ridden in living memory and it worked then. I felt sorry for it, and I liked the colour. Besides, the friend has had a bad fall off a bike, and has forsworn cycling forever .
> View attachment 334558


That's a Royal Enfield.

I would rather let one of those live in my shed over a Raleigh Shopper.

Just sayin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2017)

This should keep me out of mischief for a wee while


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It would be a kindness....



Car ain't worth much more than five hundred quid, the quote I was given for that lot was over eight hundred quid, there's no way I'm spending that much on a car worth five hundred quid, I haven't even got that much money.


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2017)

My head is aching too, my new trainee is proving to be a bit more taxing than the last couple I have had 

Still at least I can forget about him for the next 4 days


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4650409, member: 21629"]Oh. My. Head.

It's not aching. It's just about to explode into molecules.[/QUOTE]

Photos or it didn't happen.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> That's a Royal Enfield.
> 
> I would rather let one of those live in my shed over a Raleigh Shopper.
> 
> Just sayin



Too right, lovely bike and as rare as a Ben Elton joke.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2017)

My brain hurts, I've been doing my SA tax return, what a feckin pain in 'arris, and they've made more difficult to log in. TWUNTS!


----------



## postman (23 Jan 2017)

Got off my rear today.Did some weights for my ongoing exercise plan.Then cleaned the largest windows of the house inside and out.It was cold on the fingers outside.I enjoyed the fresh air.Tomorrow more weights and the turbo.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2017)

Mrs. GA has her cast now, proving a bit of a challenge for all concerned, but everything like this evens out over time. You get used to doing things certain ways and making allowances for more time and such. But things all even out, once a routine gets established.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jan 2017)

Youngsters these days have no stamina do they? I was playing football with a four year old, but after ten minutes, he wanted to stop.

He is now fast asleep on a blanket








with his nose tucked into his furry tail.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Some fecker has just stolen Gravel's front wheel. Not a nice birthday present.



That's just rotten.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Jan 2017)

I have cleaned the kitchen.


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Some fecker has just stolen Gravel's front wheel. Not a nice birthday present.


That's mean! Maybe his nice Dad Mum will buy him a new one as an extra present!


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I have - I've just forked out £101


Ok I take it back.... VERY VERY nice Dad, did you also buy him a lock to go with it? Or locking skewers?


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4650919, member: 21629"]Icy streets in town in the morning. I saw a guy who slipped and fell on his bottom with his face going into a clear "wtf". I giggled.
A minute later my bike slipped on icy street and ... no, I didn't get on my ass. But it was near miss.
Karma. [/QUOTE]
Last year I tried to warn a cyclist about black ice.... the lady took out a headphone to ask what I'd said.... in doing so obviously slightly shifted her centre of gravity and went down like a ton of bricks


----------



## tyred (23 Jan 2017)

In Skibbereen now after possibly the slowest 15km bike ride in history but I did detour down every side road and laneway that I seen along the wày.

I've really fallen in love with my Brompton


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jan 2017)

I have just made Celeriac soup with potato and leeks (Mary Berry).
Tomorrows supper sorted with artisan bread and salad.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> In Skibbereen now after possibly the slowest 15km bike ride in history but I did detour down every side road and laneway that I seen along the wày.
> 
> I've really fallen in love with my Brompton


Not just me then! Joint the London Brompton Club fb page...many like-minded nutters :-)


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jan 2017)

Well this'll be why the taps stopped running and the washing machine threw a hissy.













The last one is the whole carriageway has been lifted and split where it joins the kerb, you can see the double yellow lines under water. Two whole areas of town without water at the mo. Got my bottled water half hour ago. I imagine there's none left in town now.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Last year I tried to warn a cyclist about black ice.... the lady took out a headphone to ask what I'd said.... in doing so obviously slightly shifted her centre of gravity and went down like a ton of bricks


----------



## GM (23 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Some fecker has just stolen Gravel's front wheel. Not a nice birthday present.



That's really horrible, hope they get comeuppance


----------



## GM (23 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not just me then! Joint the London Brompton Club fb page...many like-minded nutters :-)



I'm in


----------



## TVC (23 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just made Celeriac soup with potato and leeks (Mary Berry).
> Tomorrows supper sorted with artisan bread and salad.


You're spoiling that woman.


----------



## tyred (23 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not just me then! Joint the London Brompton Club fb page...many like-minded nutters :-)



It's so much more usable than I could ever have imagined and is genuinely good fun to ride. I completed a route described as "very hard" by Cycle Ireland yesterday and only had to get off and walk about 3 times and one of those hills would have challenged anything that didn't have full on touring gearset.

The only problem is that I really need to invest in some suitable luggage accessories for it as I've found riding with a heavy rucksack is not for me.

You also meet more people like this as everyone comments on it and I've demonstrated the fold to several strangers in the past few days. I usually tour on a Viscount Aerospace and nobody pays it any attention unless I occasionally meet someone who has/had one.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Well this'll be why the taps stopped running and the washing machine threw a hissy.
> 
> View attachment 334617
> View attachment 334618
> ...


Blimey!
What caused that?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> It's so much more usable than I could ever have imagined and is genuinely good fun to ride. I completed a route described as "very hard" by Cycle Ireland yesterday and only had to get off and walk about 3 times and one of those hills would have challenged anything that didn't have full on touring gearset.
> 
> The only problem is that I really need to invest in some suitable luggage accessories for it as I've found riding with a heavy rucksack is not for me.
> 
> You also meet more people like this as everyone comments on it and I've demonstrated the fold to several strangers in the past few days. I usually tour on a Viscount Aerospace and nobody pays it any attention unless I occasionally meet someone who has/had one.


That's my experience too. It's a great tool and a great conversation piece. The brompton T bag is a worthy investment and caradice saddlebags work well too.
If you have a rack there's a neat way of carrying a big dry bag or large rucksack. It's a very versatile beast!

Google 'Brompton touring' and look at images...there are many options!


----------



## TVC (23 Jan 2017)

Looks like I'm in for the evening.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2017)

Awh  There's nothing more relaxing than a relaxed cat. Unless they're dreaming about what naughtiness they're going to get into next. I have a tortie, I know all about that...


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Blimey!
> What caused that?



Main supply pipe gone bang by the look of it. The network team hadn't got there at the time just a guy on a watching brief. It's spewing out of about a dozen holes in the road and pavement and like I said the last picture is about 5 foot of the carriageway split and lifted up. The whole street is now a fast flowing river. That is gonna be more than a 5 minute job. I should think they will be bringing water to residents at some point. "several streets in two areas of town are affected going by the talk in Aldi while they were getting cleaned out of bottled water. Got my 20 liters for about £2.50.

I'll be going to my mates for a personal clear out tomorrow if it's not sorted, please excuse the imagery.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2017)

I've got to print the Turner on!


----------



## TVC (23 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Awh  There's nothing more relaxing than a relaxed cat. Unless they're dreaming about what naughtiness they're going to get into next. I have a tortie, I know all about that...


Yes, when the claws start curling into the softest bit of flesh they can find


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Oh no
> 
> Good luck with getting a replacement



I brought a 2011 Suzuki Swift last week, I was putting the Getz through its MOT early and hoping I could sell it, that's not going to happen now, I'm just looking to get the best deal I can from the scrap man.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just made Celeriac soup with potato and leeks (Mary Berry).
> Tomorrows supper sorted with artisan bread and salad.


All hail MezBez!


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Jan 2017)

We are watching Horizon, it is about hair and hair loss etc... interesting what some people will do to have luscious locks


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yes, when the claws start curling into the softest bit of flesh they can find



Ah, my blue & white girl does that when she has a whim she needs catering to...  It's usually my gluteus maximus she tends to sink her claws into.


----------



## postman (23 Jan 2017)

Another session lined up for the turbo tomorrow.Just doing three a week.By March when i begin riding again.Well i should be in the best shape for a few years.


----------



## marknotgeorge (23 Jan 2017)

Sennheiser got my duff headphone lead 5 days ago and have processed a replacement, which will be sent when stock comes in, which is bad luck but I can't fault the service. Googlemail didn't show the response email in the inbox, but put it in the Important folder without telling me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ah, my blue & white girl does that when she has a whim she needs catering to...  It's usually my gluteus maximus she tends to sink her claws into.


I thought gluteus maximus was your ''sit bones." May I suggest you stop sitting on your cat?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I thought gluteus maximus was your ''sit bones." May I suggest you stop sitting on your cat?



I was trying to be delicate and feminine about it.  Arse cheeks then...


----------



## Speicher (23 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> In Skibbereen now after possibly the slowest 15km bike ride in history but I did detour down every side road and laneway that I seen along the wày.
> 
> I've really fallen in love with my Brompton



I have been to Skibbereen and Castletownend.


----------



## tyred (23 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> That's my experience too. It's a great tool and a great conversation piece. The brompton T bag is a worthy investment and caradice saddlebags work well too.
> If you have a rack there's a neat way of carrying a big dry bag or large rucksack. It's a very versatile beast!
> 
> Google 'Brompton touring' and look at images...there are many options!



I couldn't find a way to get my rucksack to sit properly on the rack. That was my original plan but ended up putting it on my back.

Somewhere in the depths of my dungeon I have some Carradice loops which I intend to fit to the saddle - or an excuse to buy another Brooks!

The T bag is the one which interests me though.


----------



## StuAff (23 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4651101, member: 21629"]I must admit that I have caught a cold. Endless sneezing, running nose, tears in my eyes, something like liquid concrete in my head. Lovely stuff.
I feel like sneezing zombie.[/QUOTE]
Ouch, again. GWS.


----------



## tyred (24 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have been to Skibbereen and Castletownend.



I only passed through Castletownend as I cycled along the coast to Baltimore. It's a nice place. I find Skibbereen a bit busy and congested tbh. I preferred Baltimore last night.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Looks like I'm in for the evening.
> 
> View attachment 334626


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You're spoiling that woman.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jan 2017)

For the second morning running @Hill Wimp is using my freebie Eurotunnel stainless steel flask.
This time without the instructions inside it....


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> I couldn't find a way to get my rucksack to sit properly on the rack. That was my original plan but ended up putting it on my back.
> 
> Somewhere in the depths of my dungeon I have some Carradice loops which I intend to fit to the saddle - or an excuse to buy another Brooks!
> 
> The T bag is the one which interests me though.


Just loaded mine for a working trip in that London :-)


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> For the second morning running @Hill Wimp is using my freebie Eurotunnel stainless steel flask.
> This time without the instructions inside it....


----------



## GM (24 Jan 2017)

tyred said:


> In Skibbereen now after possibly the slowest 15km bike ride in history but I did detour down every side road and laneway that I seen along the wày.
> 
> I've really fallen in love with my Brompton




That sounds like a great tour you're doing, loverly area. It's funny how you have certain memories of places, it always sticks in my mind driving along that coast heading for Rosslare early one morning when a seagull smashed against my windscreen, white feathers everywhere.
BTW can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jan 2017)

GM said:


> That sounds like a great tour you're doing, loverly area. It's funny how you have certain memories of places, it always sticks in my mind driving along that coast heading for Rosslare early one morning when a seagull smashed against my windscreen, white feathers everywhere.
> BTW can't wait to see some pictures!



Oops, I hit a pigeon at about 80mph a couple of years ago, the cloud of feathers was quite a thing. It was no fun picking bits of the poor thing out of the radiator grill which is now cracked.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Oops, I hit a pigeon at about 80mph a couple of years ago, the cloud of feathers was quite a thing. It was no fun picking bits of the poor thing out of the radiator grill which is now cracked.


Don't you mean 70MPH.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Don't you mean 70MPH.



Nope......at 70 I might have missed it....




Edit to reasure that this is a tongue in cheek post before I get pelters for it....


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The cat has sat on my Expenses....


Hind sight?


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2017)

GM said:


> That sounds like a great tour you're doing, loverly area. It's funny how you have certain memories of places, it always sticks in my mind driving along that coast heading for Rosslare early one morning when a seagull smashed against my windscreen, white feathers everywhere.
> BTW can't wait to see some pictures!



I remember some years ago there was a pheasent sat in the outside lane of the M40, everybody was dropping into the middle lane to miss it, I've always wondered if everybody missed it, or did someone hit it eventually.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2017)

Good morning folks. 

My sore throat is getting better, I managed to get some sleep, though I do have a muvver of a headache this morning. 

Tea! That's the answer.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Thats a sad end for a noble beast, my Getz seriously failed its MOT this morning, I'm looking to scrap it.
> 
> View attachment 334569


It looks as though they really went to town on it. It is sad if it has done many years of loyal service.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Car ain't worth much more than five hundred quid, the quote I was given for that lot was over eight hundred quid, there's no way I'm spending that much on a car worth five hundred quid, I haven't even got that much money.


It is a shame. It is repairable, but not at garage hourly rates .


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Nope......at 70 I might have missed it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (I thought everyone did about 80)

Reminds me of a time when Pam (my ex) and I were going up the M1 in her Peugeot 205 and went through some roadworks with heavy traffic that slowed everyone down to around 25mph then slowly sped up after the contraflow bit until we cleared the works and went back up to an 80 odd cruise as usual. After a bit she said to me " Is the car making a bit of a funny noise" now I'd serviced the car in the week before as we were going on holiday up to Scotland for a fortnights 'touring/camping so I was a bit worried. I turned the cassette down for a bit to listen then turned it back up again and told her "You might be better putting it back into top (5th) gear instead of 3rd".


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Your ischial tuberosities are your sit bones. Your gluteus maximus are your buttocks.


I sit corrected this morning. It appears I don't know my gluteus maximus from my cubitus.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2017)

I or one of us at least has to stay in and wait for a parcel to be collected, it's going off to Italy. It's such a faf sending things abroad.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2017)

Why is it that modern things are more complicated? I want to scan some pictures into my computer and my wife says that it is not straight forward. I remember my old Black Widow would scan a picture and ask if you just wanted to make a print or a file, simple!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2017)

I am living on the wild side here, I'm eating burnt toast with salted butter. Now where's the jam?


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I am living on the wild side here, I'm eating burnt toast with salted butter. Now where's the jam?



I've just done that too, toast burnt to a crisp and homemade jam with lashings of salted butter. You and me are going to hell in a handcart.


----------



## Smithbat (24 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just done that too, toast burnt to a crisp and homemade jam with lashings of salted butter. You and me are going to hell in a handcart.


Can I join? I burnt my crumpets this morning and put marmite on them


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It is a shame. It is repairable, but not at garage hourly rates .



Its a shame, mechanically its still strong, the engines good and it goes well, but I don't have the skills to do the repairs myself, and Its not viable to get someone to do it


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Can I join? I burnt my crumpets this morning and put marmite on them


There are other ways to eat them?


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It looks as though they really went to town on it. It is sad if it has done many years of loyal service.



I've had it three years its served us well and never let us down.I've not put a huge mileage on it, about 15000 in total, but its done everything asked of it, from shopping trips to exploring places near by and holidays, 2 Welsh holidays and one in Skegness.


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> (I thought everyone did about 80)
> 
> Reminds me of a time when Pam (my ex) and I were going up the M1 in her Peugeot 205 and went through some roadworks with heavy traffic that slowed everyone down to around 25mph then slowly sped up after the contraflow bit until we cleared the works and went back up to an 80 odd cruise as usual. After a bit she said to me " Is the car making a bit of a funny noise" now I'd serviced the car in the week before as we were going on holiday up to Scotland for a fortnights 'touring/camping so I was a bit worried. I turned the cassette down for a bit to listen then turned it back up again and told her "You might be better putting it back into top (5th) gear instead of 3rd".



Years ago, before Volkswagen brought Seat, I had a Seat hire car out for a trip down to Kent. The gear pattern wasn't marked on the gear stick and I was down the London end of the M1 before I realised it had got a five speed box.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> There are other ways to eat them?


Do you have other recipes that include burning?


----------



## tyred (24 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> (I thought everyone did about 80)
> 
> Reminds me of a time when Pam (my ex) and I were going up the M1 in her Peugeot 205 and went through some roadworks with heavy traffic that slowed everyone down to around 25mph then slowly sped up after the contraflow bit until we cleared the works and went back up to an 80 odd cruise as usual. After a bit she said to me " Is the car making a bit of a funny noise" now I'd serviced the car in the week before as we were going on holiday up to Scotland for a fortnights 'touring/camping so I was a bit worried. I turned the cassette down for a bit to listen then turned it back up again and told her "You might be better putting it back into top (5th) gear instead of 3rd".



I used to know someone who was a mechanic for one of the car hire firms and he always liked to tell the story of an American girl who collected an almost new Peugeot 205 with only 3000 miles on it at the airport but not understanding the concept of a “stick shift” the American drove down the motorway foot to the floor in first gear until the connecting rods made a bid for freedom.

Never buy an ex hire car!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Its a shame, mechanically its still strong, the engines good and it goes well, but I don't have the skills to do the repairs myself, and Its not viable to get someone to do it


I do sympathise, my old V12 rusted away faster than I could weld it up and I have skills.


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2017)

Nice lie in this morning, managed to get myself out of bed for 10am


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> I've had it three years its served us well and never let us down.I've not put a huge mileage on it, about 15000 in total, but its done everything asked of it, from shopping trips to exploring places near by and holidays, 2 Welsh holidays and one in Skegness.


Your car made me remember my Vauxhall Vectra. We had had it for some years and we bought as a high milage car and hadn't had any real problems until the cam belt went, 8 valves bent and a bill of £600. My friend and I did the mechanicals, an engineering firm did the head. A couple of months later the gearbox went, £ 800 a gearbox company did that and to cap it all at the end of the year I had a minor heart attack. I don't think it was my year.


----------



## tyred (24 Jan 2017)

The government claim to have improved the road network, CIE wax lyrical about their brilliant new fleet of buses which are apparently faster and more comfortable yet this journey is just as slow and tedious as it ever was! Progress...


----------



## Smithbat (24 Jan 2017)

GRRRRRRR why don't different departments speak to eachother. It does not take a genius to work out he is defrauding the inland revenue!!!!


----------



## marknotgeorge (24 Jan 2017)

Work received a Curly Wurly in the post. It's an obvious bribe, so I've taken care of the evidence...


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2017)

I need some salt in my soup, but I cant be arsed to get up and get it.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2017)

Need to think about lunch as I have the munchies... Might polish off the last of the home made gravadlax methinks...  On toast, of course. With butter. And a pot of tea.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> GRRRRRRR why don't different departments speak to eachother. It does not take a genius to work out he is defrauding the inland revenue!!!!


@Brandane!!
Thought that was all an error?


----------



## mybike (24 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Why is it that modern things are more complicated? I want to scan some pictures into my computer and my wife says that it is not straight forward. I remember my old Black Widow would scan a picture and ask if you just wanted to make a print or a file, simple!



I've a networked printer/scanner that saves the scanned image to wherever you want.

In other news, lunch is the second of six lasagnas made yesterday. Added a 'generous amount of nutmeg' to the bechamel sauce as suggested in the Telegraph.


----------



## postman (24 Jan 2017)

Just sat here with a yogurt.Feeling rather weak.Did 25 mins of this GCN turbo plan.Still not managed a full do yet.I feel weird.A bit light headed.


----------



## Haitch (24 Jan 2017)

Daniëlle has just been round with chocolates because it was her birthday. It's like Groundhog Day. She was 21 again.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jan 2017)

Lunching in LMNH in Old Street.







Avacado on toasted eye bread with Serrano ham :-)






Wah d down with w hoppy craft pale ale....

Big noms.


----------



## screenman (24 Jan 2017)

DPD have just dropped and picked and hour early, so I am off for a ride, back in an hour or so.


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> toasted eye bread


 

You southern lot are weird.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2017)

I think it's probably *rye* bread 

Avocado on toast with a dash of salt & pepper is a true gift from the gods.


----------



## Smithbat (24 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> You southern lot are weird.


Says the man who visited a salad bar yesterday, you are practically southern


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2017)

Just put my extra warm socks on, along with one of my warmer hoodies and had a sit in the garden for a spot of bird watching.

10 minutes later and I am back in the warm


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2017)

Our Yoga this morning was done in a cold room, their heatings bust again. This afternoon I've done a cardiac rehab session, I'll be knackered later


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2017)

User said:


> He only wanted to see what it was he was actually avoiding...


I had salad, well a bit of lettuce and some onion on my beef baguette


----------



## Smithbat (24 Jan 2017)

User said:


> He only wanted to see what it was he was actually avoiding...


No excuse, next he will be saying bath, pass and grass the same way that I do. There is no going back now....


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> No excuse, next he will be saying bath, pass and grass the same way that I do. There is no going back now....


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2017)

I just cycled into town, my aim was to go the bank and then go to Sainsburys or somewhere to buy a photo frame. I forgot to buy the photo frame. twit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2017)

Today is the birthday of Freiderich Der Grosse. Happy b-day, Frrritz. An announcer on the IPR just mentioned that, and played a concerto of his for flute and orchestra.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> I think it's probably *rye* bread
> 
> Avocado on toast with a dash of salt & pepper is a true gift from the gods.



Don't forget a squeeze of lemon juice.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Don't forget a squeeze of lemon juice.


You need some guacamole, @Salty seadog


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> You need some guacamole, @Salty seadog



Love it, make my own and stick it on toast.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2017)

I'll send you some tortilla chips.


----------



## screenman (24 Jan 2017)

The off road bits are muddy, in fact very muddy.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2017)

They came and collected the parcel at 2.45, now it is on it's way to Italy.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jan 2017)

I had a spicy hot chocolate in Café Treff in Ambleside this afternoon....it's that kind of day...


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I shall be heading out for my boot camp session in a while....


Good luck with that!


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2017)

My exercise today was hauling several wheelbarrows of wood from the back of the garden so that I can saw and split it at the weekend and thus continue feeding the insatiable maw that is the solid fuel heating.

In other news, I have a beef rump sitting in the slow cooker together with stock, a sploosh of red wine, shallots, garlic, cloves, star anise and a cinnamon stick. Will serve later with mash and mixed veg (carrots, sprouts and baby turnips).


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2017)

I've just put the heating on an hour earlier than it is set to fire up


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> You southern lot are weird.


It's our rye sense of humour.....


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Ya big Northern jessie...


Maybe @Smithbat was right and I am turning into a southern softie


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Maybe @Smithbat was right and I am turning into a southern softie


Nah we are in T shirts here drinking wine on the patio with the patio heater on and scarves, fleeces and gloves


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jan 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I had a spicy hot chocolate in Café Treff in Ambleside this afternoon....it's that kind of day...



Been a balmy 7° and brilliant southern sun down here today.


----------



## TVC (24 Jan 2017)

I have just been informed that it is Burns' Night tomorrow  I completely missed that, no haggis in the house. I guess we will have to eat our Burns' Supper on Saturday, after we've been shopping. Oops.


In other news, I get to use my new passport tomorrow as I head to the land of Robins and Trabants.


----------



## Smithbat (24 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Maybe @Smithbat was right and I am turning into a southern softie


See, I told you! You will be eating rolls and having supper instead of tea soon.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's our rye sense of humour.....


Where were you born and bread?


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> See, I told you! You will be eating rolls and having supper instead of tea soon.


I am having my tea right now, some northern chicken jalfreizi


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2017)

Picking the kids up from school last week I noticed a steady flow of bees to a flowering bush. I learned today that the school has an apiary. Then my bee watching was distracted by a butterfly fluttering around the bush before settling on a wall to bask in the sunshine. It was like a small red admiral (below) but with a double red band and without the white bits. 





What on earth is a butterfly doing in mid-winter after a really cold but sunny spell?


----------



## postman (24 Jan 2017)

This has just scraped into the Mundane news section.My youngest up in Edinburgh has sorted her accom out for September.Six of them have got a superb flai in the Morningside area of EH..One happy dad.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jan 2017)

The lady in M&S was just reducing sale items...
i just got a marino cashmere jumper for 19.99....down from 119.99 its rather nice..


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> No excuse, next he will be saying bath, pass and grass the same way that I do. There is no going back now....


As long as that isn't baaarth paarss and graaass he'll be fine.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2017)

postman said:


> This has just scraped into the Mundane news section.My youngest up in Edinburgh has sorted her accom out for September.Six of them have got a superb flai in the Morningside area of EH..One happy dad.



This all very nice BUT what news of the pens, that's what we've been waiting for?


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2017)

The fragrant MrsP and I are eating biscuits, quite a lot of them. The doggies are sitting on the floor looking up at us like starving waif and strays.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jan 2017)

Our remortgage with the Halifax has completed.
Goodbye C&G; shame you resorted to misleading information and treating loyal customers like dirt.


----------



## tyred (24 Jan 2017)

I think I've eaten too much and I can't remember where my hostel is.


----------



## postman (24 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> This all very nice BUT what news of the pens, that's what we've been waiting for?




Sorry i had forgotten about them.Photo tomorrow.Used it over the weekend to write a letter to the Mother in Law thanking her for the gift voucher.We used to do that after Christmas.Write to all the relatives who sent gifts.a forgotten art now.I think it's e mails and texting.So photos to come.I'll try to be arty.


----------



## Smithbat (24 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> As long as that isn't baaarth paarss and graaass he'll be fine.


That is the correct pronunciation, as you well know!


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Boot Camp wasn't too bad this evening. I've put Voltarol gel on my knees and relaxing gel on my back...
> 
> ...but I think I'll really feel it tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2017)

Have to say, tonight's supper was truly lush.. . There's enough for tomorrow as well. Even better, the beef, shallots, spuds and veg were all bought on yellow sticker.  Think it cost me around £2.50 all in for four servings.

Love the crock pot. Throw things in it at lunchtime and magic happens by the evening.


----------



## TVC (24 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Boot Camp wasn't too bad this evening. I've put Voltarol gel on my knees and relaxing gel on my back...
> 
> ...*but I think I'll really feel it tomorrow.*


TMI


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> That is the correct pronunciation, as you well know!


 not round ere it ain't.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jan 2017)

I was going to file my tax return today but the excitement was just too much. I think I'll wait until Tuesday evening.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> My exercise today was hauling several wheelbarrows of wood from the back of the garden so that I can saw and split it at the weekend and thus continue feeding the insatiable maw that is the solid fuel heating.
> 
> In other news, I have a beef rump sitting in the slow cooker together with stock, a sploosh of red wine, shallots, garlic, cloves, star anise and a cinnamon stick. Will serve later with mash and mixed veg (carrots, sprouts and baby turnips).


Chop your own wood, and be warmed twice. _Benjamin Franklin_


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Where were you born and bread?


Among the upper crust.(Just trying to get a rise out of ye.)


----------



## summerdays (25 Jan 2017)

Morning .... anyone going to tell me what it is doing outside? (I'm too lazy and snug to get out myself)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Morning .... anyone going to tell me what it is doing outside? (I'm too lazy and snug to get out myself)


It's still dark here. Cold and grey all day for us. I'd stay in the warm as long as possible, if I were you.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jan 2017)

It's been very cold to start with the last two days but actually quite pleasant in the afternoon,.. I now tomorrow is just meant to be extremely chilly even on a beach in SE England  

I may need to run down and grab my coffee shortly....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> It's been very cold to start with the last two days but actually quite pleasant in the afternoon,.. I now tomorrow is just meant to be extremely chilly even on a beach in SE England
> 
> I may need to run down and grab my coffee shortly....


Looking at the forecast for the Kent coast, it's now around 3 degrees and that's about as warm as it's going to get all day. It's not a day for a day out on the coast.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Looking at the forecast for the Kent coast, it's now around 3 degrees and that's about as warm as it's going to get all day. It's not a day for a day out on the coast.


I think it's tomorrow that's meant to be the really really biting cold winds coming from the continent via the beach!

Having been downstairs... I can report it's clear outside, the stars are really bright!, and the kitchen was cold!!

In other mundane news I decided to shop in Waitrose yesterday as I was passing (and I don't go there very often) and it was cold.... I grabbed lots of nice things, scanned it all.... then couldn't find my purse ! I then had to rush off back to find if I'd left it at work ... phew I had (I wish I was more organised.... I was dreading having to tell Mr Summerdays). Then I kept wanting all those things I'd left behind for the rest of the day


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> I think it's tomorrow that's meant to be the really really biting cold winds coming from the continent via the beach!
> 
> Having been downstairs... I can report it's clear outside, the stars are really bright!, and the kitchen was cold!!
> 
> In other mundane news I decided to shop in Waitrose yesterday as I was passing (and I don't go there very often) and it was cold.... I grabbed lots of nice things, scanned it all.... then couldn't find my purse ! I then had to rush off back to find if I'd left it at work ... phew I had (I wish I was more organised.... I was dreading having to tell Mr Summerdays). Then I kept wanting all those things I'd left behind for the rest of the day


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Chop your own wood, and be warmed twice. _Benjamin Franklin_


Chop the wrong tree and have warm parts ( George Washington).


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2017)

Morning, it is foggy and icy out there.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> I think it's tomorrow that's meant to be the really really biting cold winds coming from the continent via the beach!
> 
> Having been downstairs... I can report it's clear outside, the stars are really bright!, and the kitchen was cold!!
> 
> In other mundane news I decided to shop in Waitrose yesterday as I was passing (and I don't go there very often) and it was cold.... I grabbed lots of nice things, scanned it all.... then couldn't find my purse ! I then had to rush off back to find if I'd left it at work ... phew I had (I wish I was more organised.... I was dreading having to tell Mr Summerdays). Then I kept wanting all those things I'd left behind for the rest of the day


Poor you. I tend to feel for my wallet before I go into a shop just in case.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2017)

It's a bit Paul Simon out there.






Slip Sliding Away.


----------



## Katherine (25 Jan 2017)

Another cold start. Yesterday, in school, I was cold despite wearing a thick jumper, so today I'm wearing another top underneath my thick jumper.


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2017)

Good morning from a misty Coventry, I'm typing this on my tablet which is downloading updates at the same time, but the battery's almost flat and there's some doubt as to whether it will finish the updates before the battery dies.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a misty Coventry, I'm typing this on my tablet which is downloading updates at the same time, but the battery's almost flat and there's some doubt as to whether it will finish the updates before the battery dies.



Plug it in then my good man.


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Plug it in then my good man.



It's done the updates and is still going, though it looks like it's running on empty.


----------



## Smithbat (25 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> not round ere it ain't.


Well if one will drop ones aitches....

Thick freezing fog here and -1. Stupid people with no lights on in fog are beginning to rile me somewhat.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2017)

Got my big mug of earl grey, and Timmythecat on my lap.

I don't think I'll do much today.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Where were you born and bread?


I'm a Devon Dumpling!


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Morning .... anyone going to tell me what it is doing outside? (I'm too lazy and snug to get out myself)





Katherine said:


> Another cold start. Yesterday, in school, I was cold despite wearing a thick jumper, so today I'm wearing another top underneath my thick jumper.



A little chilly, around 4c but rising to 6 or 7c later, but mainly it's just   

Might even get a bike out in a bit


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> A little chilly, around 4c but rising to 6 or 7c later, but mainly it's just
> 
> Might even get a bike out in a bit


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


>


I only said 'might'


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2017)

First the birds need my attention, was watching Winter Watch last night so have picked up some tips.

Am going to join in with the great British bird watch too, only trouble is I am working on the 3 days of it so will do mine early


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> But what did you expect, Accy, with your comments about women. It's not a case of towing the party line, it's about sexism.
> 
> (I'm not having a go, just explaining that your comments were very hurtful to some of us)



For god's sake this forum had more censorship than something coming out of North Korea! The reason i've been banned from that thread is because i've mocked H Clinton. It's ok to mock D Trump on here i notice.


----------



## TVC (25 Jan 2017)

Anyone want their muck sucking?


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Anyone want their muck sucking?
> 
> View attachment 334837



niche....


----------



## Shaun (25 Jan 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> For god's sake this forum had more censorship than something coming out of North Korea! The reason i've been banned from that thread is because i've mocked H Clinton. It's ok to mock D Trump on here i notice.


That is incorrect. If you are unsure why your post was moderated please use the Contact Us link and I will tell you. If you want unmoderated freedom to post whatever you like then you should try one of the many social media platforms that are available.


----------



## TVC (25 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Mythical mucksucking as well...


I've heard Unicorn muck is rarer then rocking horse muck


----------



## Speicher (25 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Among the upper crust.(Just trying to get a rise out of ye.)



How is that Spelt?


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2017)

Right then. Lunch. 

You've all done very well this morning.


----------



## TVC (25 Jan 2017)

The sun is shining in Potsyland, don't be fooled though, that just means it's -10 out there.


----------



## Smithbat (25 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Right then. Lunch.
> 
> You've all done very well this morning.


Why thank you, I feel a ham cheese and tomato sandwich coming as a reward!


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The sun is shining in Potsyland, don't be fooled though, that just means it's -10 out there.


I can confirm that it is sunny but a little bit nippy, just back from my first ride of 2017, in fact my first ride since November 23rd last year 

I am now cream crackered.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Chop the wrong tree and have warm parts ( George Washington).







Grant Wood, 1939.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm a Devon Dumpling!


My surname is most common there, among all Britain.


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Jan 2017)

It was 0C per the car thermometer. No frost, but the slipstream of moving off froze the little bit of condensation outside the sweep of the wipers.

Can someone explain to me the fundamental difference between writing 'Loan' at the top of a column, then writing 12 lots of monthly repayments, tapping the same numbers into a calculator and writing the result at the bottom and typing the monthly payments into Excel, typing 'Loan' in the cell next to the top one, duplicating it next to all the other by selecting the cells and pressing CTRL-D, then creating a pivot table by pressing ALT-D, P and a few mouse clicks? The second is 'reproducing the cashbook', apparently.

But then he did dismiss me trying to show him how I got a column full of consecutive numbers without typing each one individually as 'technical stuff'. 

I was tempted to put my work PC outside his office door...


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I can confirm that it is sunny but a little bit nippy, just back from my first ride of 2017, in fact my first ride since November 23rd last year
> 
> I am now cream crackered.


"


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> It was 0C per the car thermometer. No frost, but the slipstream of moving off froze the little bit of condensation outside the sweep of the wipers.
> 
> Can someone explain to me the fundamental difference between writing 'Loan' at the top of a column, then writing 12 lots of monthly repayments, tapping the same numbers into a calculator and writing the result at the bottom and typing the monthly payments into Excel, typing 'Loan' in the cell next to the top one, duplicating it next to all the other by selecting the cells and pressing CTRL-D, then creating a pivot table by pressing ALT-D, P and a few mouse clicks? The second is 'reproducing the cashbook', apparently.
> 
> ...


Was he fashioning a crows' feather into a quill pen as he said this?


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jan 2017)

Rural crime news.....I doubt it was abandoned by its user, it's half a mile from the nearest sign of civilisation...










Must be serious, the police are preserving the scene with their famously impenetrable tape.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2017)

Was a right old pea-souper here early doors. Was supposed to head off down to the Great Smoke, but have switched to doing so on Friday. Turned over and went back to sleep. Will go out for a spin on the bike later as I've got a new route I'd like to try. And this evening I'll pootle off to Tesco for a spot of yellow stickering, seeings I could use a loaf of bread and some milk anyway.

Off to have lunch now, need to see what's lurking in the fridge.


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2017)

Been a lovely day here if a little


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Whose bike did you borrow for that second photo?


@summerdays


----------



## Speicher (25 Jan 2017)

I have been talking to my next door neighbour. Very sadly, her daughter has split up from her husband, and moved in next door with her daughter (my neighbour's grand daughter). 

I am not really seeking advice as to what to say to them, when I see them. I would like to ask you if it is acceptable to just say nothing, and carry on as "normal"? 

I think that is what I would want people to do, if I was in that sad situation.


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2017)

Can you guess which species of bird just flew from the bird table, there is a hint of it left of shot?


----------



## Speicher (25 Jan 2017)

That would be the lesser spotted woodpecker. You can't see it.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2017)

Egrets are white... Looks like some kind of LBJ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Can you guess which species of bird just flew from the bird table, there is a hint of it left of shot?
> View attachment 334866


Ghost robin?


----------



## Smithbat (25 Jan 2017)

I have just posted a huge journal the wrong way round because I am an idiot.


----------



## postman (25 Jan 2017)

User said:


> 'm a little stiff and sore this morning - but the relaxing gel and Voltarol gel has helped.



Mrs Postman helps me. She usually says,You have no chance i'm going shopping this morning.


----------



## Katherine (25 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> A little chilly, around 4c but rising to 6 or 7c later, but mainly it's just
> 
> I was too hot in school with a jumper and extra top!
> 
> Might even get a bike out in a bit


Jealous. 



potsy said:


> I can confirm that it is sunny but a little bit nippy, just back from my first ride of 2017, in fact my first ride since November 23rd last year
> 
> I am now cream crackered.


Awesome. You picked the right day for it.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jan 2017)

Had a puncture today. That's 2 in 3 days. One on the mountain bike. And now this.






Bit more expensive.


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2017)

Goodbye old friend


----------



## summerdays (25 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it is foggy and *icy* out there.


You waited until AFTER I left the house to tell me it was ICY .... . in fact not just any old ice but the special dark stuff!!!  My commute started with a couple of miles of a walk! Even then I nearly slipped!! In the end I went via the main main roads as they were salted!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2017)

I've bought some tiny drills that are pointless. I don't mean that I do not need them ,but that the manufacturer didn't finish them off with points. It's no wonder it just skated across the surface.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> You waited until AFTER I left the house to tell me it was ICY .... . in fact not just any old ice but the special dark stuff!!!  My commute started with a couple of miles of a walk! Even then I nearly slipped!! In the end I went via the main main roads as they were salted!


I thought you said it was it was sunny there? It has been grey here all day.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I can confirm that it is sunny but a little bit nippy, just back from my first ride of 2017, in fact my first ride since November 23rd last year
> 
> I am now cream crackered.


If you are not careful I'm going to report you to the RSPCB (Royal Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Bikes), and the first thing they are likely to do is slap a protection order on said bikes and take them into care.... err.... my care  (well the blue one anyway)


----------



## summerdays (25 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I thought you said it was it was sunny there? It has been grey here all day.


It was sunny until just after lunch then it went dull and colder!


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy riding? I just put it down to fake news.


I get all my news from the Accrington Gazette, definitely nothing fake about that


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> And I see from its website that your ride today is headline news.


Does it mention when my second ride of 2017 will be or are they keeping it a secret?


----------



## TVC (25 Jan 2017)

I have returned from the frozen North, strange, I didn't see any bikes out and about.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jan 2017)

All been nicked probably.


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have returned from the frozen North, strange, I didn't see any bikes out and about.


You don't even know what a bike looks like, seeing as you are a none cyclist


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Was he fashioning a crows' feather into a quill pen as he said this?


Ha! It'd be something if he sat in his office surrounded by dusty old ledgers, but his working papers are a mess. His handwriting is so impenetrable, it doesn't trigger my reading reflex. He 'sorted out' some complicated loans on one client, leaving a single value on the accounts, and it took me a whole day's work to understand what was going on.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2017)

Nothing that was taught in my few bookkeeping and accounting courses could have prepared me for my first parish audit.


----------



## TVC (25 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> You don't even know what a bike looks like, seeing as you are a none cyclist


Hurtful but true.


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Jan 2017)

Sennheiser have sent me a big box of air all the way from Germany! Oh, and my replacement headphone lead.
The Alfie Boe CD belongs to Pa, and is there for size reference only.


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Yeah, yeah... we believe you.


I do believe I detect a subtext of crushing disappointment from thinking you'd found a fellow fan.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jan 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Looking at the forecast for the Kent coast, it's now around 3 degrees and that's about as warm as it's going to get all day. It's not a day for a day out on the coast.


It certainly was not.

I blame global warming or rather the Northerners going berserk with their heating.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It certainly was not.
> 
> I blame global warming or rather the Northerners going berserk with their heating.



Gonna be freezing tonight and very very cold tomorrow. Deep joy.


----------



## potsy (25 Jan 2017)

If it's any consolation wimpy we are having your southern frosty weather tomorrow too, I will have to double up on hoodies whilst I'm out in the garden, bird watching


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Jan 2017)

I was browsing the Euro Car Parts website just now, and I happened upon 'performance' indicator bulbs. Pondering on what's 'performance' about a light bulb, I can only conclude they don't actually light up, just like the ones on those fast German cars.


----------



## Haitch (25 Jan 2017)

After 90 minutes' normal play, 30 minutes' extra time, 18 penalties and 23km cycling home, the thermometer on the kitchen window said -8 C. Time to concentrate on the league.


----------



## Katherine (25 Jan 2017)

I tried a different Pilates classs tonight, it was weird.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2017)

The sole of my left slipper was coming away a bit so I had to glue it back together. 
Incidentally, Wilko contact adhesive was the glue of choice.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jan 2017)

Not shoe goo? (Although I usually use gorilla glue, I shall use it on the flat river scow I build later this year, when Mrs. GA is all better.)


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Jan 2017)

Can't sleep.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2017)

Morning, it is dark out but no sign of frost. Well not from the window.
I spent most of my day with the fairies yesterday, I hope I have a better day today. I did find a small drill that had a point eventually and drilled 8 holes in the ends of HMS Warspite's gun barrels. 
I had better go and get Schrödinger out.
Oh! Last night I went to answer the front door, whilst I was chatting to a nice young man from the RSPCA a ginger kitten sneaked in. It was being nosey, had a good look round , said hello and then shot upstairs and dissapeared. It eventually came back down and I put it outside. It is next door neighbours new kitten.


----------



## tyred (26 Jan 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> Can't sleep.



Try counting sheep -


----------



## Katherine (26 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I have phoned my mother and sung happy birthday to her!
> 
> My sisters seem intent on hurting themselves. One wrote off her car at the weekend hitting a patch of ice. Another managed to sip over getting into the bath on Tuesday and fell, fracturing two vertebrae. Just waiting to see what the third one's going to do...


Oops and ouchy!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I have phoned my mother and sung happy birthday to her!
> 
> My sisters seem intent on hurting themselves. One wrote off her car at the weekend hitting a patch of ice. Another managed to sip over getting into the bath on Tuesday and fell, fracturing two vertebrae. Just waiting to see what the third one's going to do...


Painful! Let's see, one accident involving frozen water, another warm water. Best warn the third sister not to do any steam ironing for a little while.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jan 2017)

Hmmm, no frost in south Oxfordshire. 

Big mug of Earl Grey and timmythecat on the lap.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not shoe goo? (Although I usually use gorilla glue, I shall use it on the flat river scow I build later this year, when Mrs. GA is all better.)



I had to Google scow. What will you use it for, leisure trips our will it be a working vessel? Sail or oars?


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Jan 2017)

-1 on the car thermometer today, but no frost. I suspect it's broken.


----------



## Smithbat (26 Jan 2017)

No frost today! Yay!


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2017)

I was thinking. Is it the RSPB's bird audit this weekend? If it is if it it is anything like today it will be an absolute zero.


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I was thinking. Is it the RSPB's bird audit this weekend? If it is if it it is anything like today it will be an absolute zero.


Yes it is, I am counting mine today as I'm working over the weekend.


----------



## Smithbat (26 Jan 2017)

Hmm, the frustration of not knowing if someone is having a go at you or not. I love message boards sometimes......lol


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Hmm, the frustration of not knowing if someone is having a go at you or not. I love message boards sometimes......lol


Just assume everyone is having a go at you, makes life easier


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Yes it is, I am counting mine today as I'm working over the weekend.


Shall I do mine today and put down a zero.
The other day we had a dozen Woodpigeons several Blackbirds, Starlings and a couple Pied or White Wagtails.


----------



## Smithbat (26 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Just assume everyone is having a go at you, makes life easier


You are right of course. I shall decide to take the moral high ground and rise above it  You can be very wise sometimes


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2017)

Just think of me as your guru


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Shall I do mine today and put down a zero.
> The other day we had a dozen Woodpigeons several Blackbirds, Starlings and a couple Pied or White Wagtails.


Do you think I will be believed if I put down 'blue footed boobie' on my form?


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Do you think I will be believed if I put down 'blue footed boobie' on my form?
> 
> View attachment 334962



no, but it would make a nice avatar


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> Goodbye old friend
> 
> View attachment 334876


I always get a bit sad when I part with a good car that's served me well...we spend a lot of hours together....


----------



## Smithbat (26 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Just think of me as your guru


I will indeed, however I failed miserably and retaliated. I will stop now.


----------



## Smithbat (26 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Mr R has left his wallet at home....


I do that all the time, usually when I am out with Mr S


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I had to Google scow. What will you use it for, leisure trips our will it be a working vessel? Sail or oars?


They get used on creeks around here, as they are nearly flat-bottomed, and only draw about 4-6" . We only have small rivers and creeks around here, so that makes it well suited.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Do you think I will be believed if I put down 'blue footed boobie' on my form?
> 
> View attachment 334962



Is that a relation of yours?

I remember seeing a photo of the blue-footed Potsy.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Chicken soup for lunch today.
> 
> I have to admit it is not homemade... . It's from Yorkshire Provender and it's rather good.



I might try that when I order from Ocado. Have you tried the Cauliflower cheese soup?

Last night, when I could not be bothered with cooking, I had a tin of Baxter's soup with hot buttered toast. It was very filling and tasty.


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2017)

I have just mopped the kitchen floor.


----------



## Smithbat (26 Jan 2017)

I am hungry


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jan 2017)

Currently in Norfolk and it's farking freezing.

Hop is in a T. Shirt.


She is mad, I tell you, raving bonkers.

Currently in the pub


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jan 2017)

User said:


> You mean you hadn't already realised that? I thought that was the reason the two of you got on so well...


Well there may be something in that but I have 4 layers on so she is waaaaay further along the barmy scale than me


----------



## Smithbat (26 Jan 2017)

User said:


> You can't blame me for that...


True enough, I can whinge about it though 

I am now fully replete after a nice ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Smithbat (26 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Currently in Norfolk and it's farking freezing.
> 
> Hop is in a T. Shirt.
> 
> ...


I am in a tshirt and flip flops, I too must be raving bonkers....


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I am in a tshirt and flip flops, I too must be raving bonkers....


Yeah but I bet you are in a warm office?

If I was at home I would be in a T shirt and flip flops.

Norfolk is the frozen north, I'm a wimpy southerner.


----------



## Smithbat (26 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah but I bet you are in a warm office?
> 
> If I was at home I would be in a T shirt and flip flops.
> 
> Norfolk is the frozen north, I'm a wimpy southerner.


I think the office is warm, the others sat with thick jumpers on may disagree...


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2017)

I've just been out in the garden in my t-shirt and wafer thin pj bottoms, it is rather fresh out there


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2017)

My stupid SIL still hadn't changed her PayPal password when she stupidly clicked on a phishing email. She's cancelled her bank card, on line banuking, changed ebay and email passwords but not the account she compromised. Flipping idiot. Just gave her a roasting by text when I let her know there was nothing wrong with the laptop that she insisted I check. I only ran the virus software and spam software that she doesn't bother to run despite me putting it on the laptop 3 years ago and telling her to run it occasionally.

Clicking on random emails when drunk is not a good idea. Stupid person.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I always get a bit sad when I part with a good car that's served me well...we spend a lot of hours together....



But its not just cars is it, its our bikes and lots of other things we get attached to, I've often wondered why we get so attached to things.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> But its not just cars is it, its our bikes and lots of other things we get attached to, I've often wondered why we get so attached to things.


Because on them hang memories.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2017)

I've just got back from a bike ride, when I get in the shower I'm going to check that I've still got all my toes. Its freezing out there!


----------



## Smithbat (26 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Because on them hang memories.


This is very true. I have a coffee table which my mum and dad gave me when I first moved out of home. It is up in the loft as I don't want to part with it just yet, it is the first place I put my daughter down in her car seat when I bought her home after having her, for that reason alone I am not ready to part with it. I suppose it is irrational things like this that make us human.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2017)

Not a happy bunny.

A couple of staff don't like the bright lights in our office so we have a guy coming in to reprogrammed two banks of lights. Those that prefer it dark are all moving desks. I've been told I've got to move. The really stupid thing is all the desks are fixed together. My desk is stand alone as it's electrically adjustable to help my back. It can't be moved without major work to the fixed desks. So I've been told to sit in the dark and get a desk lamp. I don't think so as the alterations won't be made.

Poor planning.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jan 2017)

Back at Hop Towers and the is fire roaring


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2017)

It's *trying* to snow here, albeit not particularly successfully. Fire is going here too. It's just horrible outside.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jan 2017)




----------



## Smithbat (26 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 335001


Loving the knitted dolls, Jean Greenhowe?


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2017)

Looks cosy @Hill Wimp


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Loving the knitted dolls, Jean Greenhowe?


No they are a Hop original Giraffe.


----------



## postman (26 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> I've just got back from a bike ride, when I get in the shower I'm going to check that I've still got all my toes. Its freezing out there!





User said:


> An egret?



Not only your toes.==========i find my fingers get it also.


----------



## postman (26 Jan 2017)

See you all later.Going to make tea.It's Spag bol tonight.Treat on Sunday going out for Brunch.Or as i call it late breakfast.yummy.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jan 2017)

@Hill Wimp and @hopless500 

Are you planning another Furtle and Fettlers sale?


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Hill Wimp and @hopless500
> 
> Are you planning another Furtle and Fettlers sale?


Oh yes.

This weekend is a planning meeting to work out what we are going to make for this year's fairs.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh yes.
> 
> This weekend is a planning meeting to work out what we are going to make for this year's fairs.



That will be thirsty work, I am sure. And you will need cakes and other edibles to give you stamina.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Loving the knitted dolls, Jean Greenhowe?


Giraffes


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jan 2017)

User said:


> A planning meeting that just happens to be based on *booze*?


FTFY


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jan 2017)

User said:


> A planning meeting that just happens to be based on gin?



how can you say such a thing?


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jan 2017)

none

Beer, Woo Woo cocktails and now Prossecco.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Are you seriously suggesting that no gin has been consumed? And you expect us to believe you?


None so far


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Jan 2017)

Managed to mend my bedside radio... now, the volume doesn't increase when it try to turn it down and hopefully the dulcet tones of The World Service will accompany into my slumber tonight.


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2017)

I have decided it's a kebab kind of night, too cold to go out shopping


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jan 2017)

Baked camembert is about to be consumed with bread and other bits.


----------



## GM (26 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 335001



Very nice, and not a cat in sight.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jan 2017)

GM said:


> Very nice, and not a cat in sight.


They are mooching around. Here is Ivan le enfant terrible.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I'm back...
> 
> ....and it was bloody cold! -2 degrees.


Yeah but you did it


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2017)

postman said:


> Not only your toes.==========i find my fingers get it also.



I've got a pair of thicker gloves I use when it drops below zero so my hands are usually OK, but there's not enough room in my cycle shoes for thicker socks.


----------



## summerdays (26 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well there may be something in that but I have 4 layers on so she is waaaaay further along the barmy scale than me


I'm with you on the layers.... no comment on where I may be on any other scale, I had loads of layers including my bamboo base layer under my leggings.... however they are now getting on in age and seem to have developed a large hole on the rear today so the weather needs to warm up quickly otherwise one cheek is going to be cooler than the other


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2017)

Another gal who likes her layers here. And her onesies.  They're perfect for cold winter nights, but not quite sartorially elegant enough to be seen beyond the garden gate... 

Sitting here by the fire indulging in a slice of chocolate cheesecake


----------



## mybike (26 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Not a happy bunny.
> 
> A couple of staff don't like the bright lights in our office so we have a guy coming in to reprogrammed two banks of lights. Those that prefer it dark are all moving desks. I've been told I've got to move. The really stupid thing is all the desks are fixed together. My desk is stand alone as it's electrically adjustable to help my back. It can't be moved without major work to the fixed desks. So I've been told to sit in the dark and get a desk lamp. I don't think so as the alterations won't be made.
> 
> Poor planning.



Lighting is the next best thing to A/C for causing moans in the office.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2017)

Just ordered a 6 month supply of Advocate for Madam Lexi.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Just ordered a 6 month supply of Advocate for Madam Lexi.
> 
> View attachment 335046


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4655083, member: 21629"]Not mundane at all. Anti-mundane I would say.

Came back home after work and then went to shop *only* to buy something to drink. The outcome of that is:
_(rear mudguard is the best place for Santa's hat)_
View attachment 335029
[/QUOTE]
Because you're worth it :-)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jan 2017)

There's a very fine dusting of snow about this morning. Either that or it's wind-borne frost.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2017)

Cor! It looks taters out there this morning.


----------



## Smithbat (27 Jan 2017)

My office chair is broken, one of the wheels does not touch the ground any more so it leans. I now have to spend ages adjusting a new one


----------



## summerdays (27 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm heading out for a walk. It looks freezing outside. Brrrrrr


I'm contemplating a short walk but youngest Summerling is still asleep and I'm waiting to see how they are when they wake up (he was feeling ill and didn't go into school yesterday).


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Brrrrrr..... it's cold out there! My car is almost white with frost.


Mine too, although it was white to start with so it's hard to tell


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2017)

It's so cold here I've just seen a robin ice-skating in the bird bath


----------



## postman (27 Jan 2017)

Going out to buy my brother his birthday card.I wish his birthday was in July or August.


----------



## postman (27 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Sitting here by the fire indulging in a slice of chocolate cheesecake



Quarter to eleven and you were eating chocolate cheesecake.I would be up all night with burning indigestion.How do you do it.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jan 2017)

Our window cleaner has just been, (minus 3 here). I asked him if he wanted some warm water for his bucket and when he said yes put the kettle on for him and topped it up, mind you the offer of a cuppa was declined " I'll be peeing for England" was his comment, gotta be about the worst job in this weather.
Mind he was glad not to be sticking his hands into cold water for a bit.


----------



## summerdays (27 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I hope he feels better soon. Here No 1 son is packing and flies back to Botswana tonight. We won't see him again till September and we'll miss him.


He's finally appeared ... looks well enough to have gone into school but I couldn't have told that when he was asleep! 

It must be hard when they are abroad.... will he be back in September for good or just another break?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2017)

I have not long been up. Went to bed at 8.30 yesterday, which may amaze you all with me being here at Hops 

Fantastic nights sleep accompanied by the lovely Bramble who is now off out in the sunshine cavorting.

It looks rather chilly outside and Hop said she had to break the water on horse trough for her friends horses that she is looking after. Therefore i will take that as


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2017)

Morning, I'm a bit late this morning, it is mild outside and the sun is breaking through. 
My wife told me that we had plenty of bird food ! I didn't see it. I was wondering what the rules of this bird counting game was. Do the birds have to be in your garden and do ones that fly over count? Wouldn't it be more representative of the count was done over three days and then averaged out? That way I could have a 1/3 rd bird.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> When I had a horse I used to do that at 6 am every day in the winter. Now, I can't actually believe I ever did such a thing.


Me too. In fact when Hop and i went to do them yesterday morning i said that same thing.

We put it down to being young and foolish.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, I'm a bit late this morning, it is mild outside and the sun is breaking through.
> My wife told me that we had plenty of bird food ! I didn't see it. I was wondering what the rules of this bird counting game was. Do the birds have to be in your garden and do ones that fly over count? Wouldn't it be more representative of the count was done over three days and then averaged out? That way I could have a 1/3 rd bird.


I queried this years ago with the BTO. A bird flying over counts if it is 'using' your land, ie hunting etc.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jan 2017)

The ice took some breaking. Had to pound at it with a rock


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2017)

-2 here, and a bit of sleet overnight.


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> The ice took some breaking. Had to pound at it with a rock


Have I missed something or is this the way Norfolk people de-ice their windscreens?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> The ice took some breaking. Had to pound at it with a rock


Nice of you to look after the horses in winter. That is a tough row to hoe.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Have I missed something or is this the way Norfolk people de-ice their windscreens?


I have a garage dahlink


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Have I missed something or is this the way Norfolk people de-ice their windscreens?


Smashing!


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have a garage dahlink


I have cloud cover pretty much all winter.


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have a garage dahlink


I thought you kept the booze in there?


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Jan 2017)

Beautiful, sunny day in Denmark. The first for ages. Unfortunately, I have flu and feel awful.


----------



## postman (27 Jan 2017)

I have just hit an extra key while typing in CycleChat.Do you think i should start CycleChaty.Has it got that special ring too it.


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2017)

Bird watch is going well, so far...

Robin x 2
Blackbird x 2
Chaffinch x 1
Great Tit x 3
Wood pigeon x 6
Tree rat x 2


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> I thought you kept the booze in there?


I do. It's a big garage


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jan 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Beautiful, sunny day in Denmark. The first for ages. Unfortunately, I have flu and feel awful.


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Want to borrow a rifle to deal with your vermin problem?


I wouldn't call TVC vermin, more of a minor irritant


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2017)

@hopless500 @Hill Wimp you girls need to raise your game....they're crocheting bicycles in Wallingford!


----------



## alicat (27 Jan 2017)

Going out to bring the hammock stand in. The nuts have rounded off. I may be gone some time.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jan 2017)

Is there a word that means "to try to find something and fail, but in the process you find something else you were trying to find and failed last time"?


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Hold on - we are all still young!!


....but more foolish....


----------



## alicat (27 Jan 2017)

I've found the box with the right ring spanner this time so that's a start!


----------



## alicat (27 Jan 2017)

> Is there a word that means "to try to find something and fail, but in the process you find something else you were trying to find and failed last time"?



Not to my knowledge but I do know a word in German for making something worse while trying to make it better.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2017)

That's my boy....


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Jan 2017)

Poundland are selling things that don't cost a pound! It's the End Of Days, I tell ya. 

I wasn't entirely sure, though, and standing in the queue with £3 and 4 packs of Oreos was as much excitement as I've had all day.


----------



## alicat (27 Jan 2017)

> I wasn't entirely sure, though, and standing in the queue with £3 and 4 packs of Oreos was as much excitement as I've had all day.



Don't eat them all at once.


----------



## alicat (27 Jan 2017)

41 mins. A PB for hammock stand dismantling.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @hopless500 @Hill Wimp you girls need to raise your game....they're crocheting bicycles in Wallingford!
> 
> View attachment 335090


You're in Rides On Air. £5 please.

Currently as I type I'm in a cafe 2miles from there.


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Jan 2017)

alicat said:


> Don't eat them all at once.


I've left 3 packets in the car to take home.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (27 Jan 2017)

I've made a cake.Can you guess what type?


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2017)

I have been to Sainsbury's to buy photo frames.

I have bought the Fragrant MrsP a kinder egg, I spoil that woman.

Look at what's just arrived.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Poundland are selling things that don't cost a pound! It's the End Of Days, I tell ya.
> 
> I wasn't entirely sure, though, and standing in the queue with £3 and 4 packs of Oreos was as much excitement as I've had all day.


I saw that in Canterbury the other day....thought I was going mad!


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Poundland are selling things that don't cost a pound! It's the End Of Days, I tell ya.
> 
> I wasn't entirely sure, though, and standing in the queue with £3 and 4 packs of Oreos was as much excitement as I've had all day.


You're an inspiration you are, I wish I could live on the wild side.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I queried this years ago with the BTO. A bird flying over counts if it is 'using' your land, ie hunting etc.


Can I count it if it is using my airspace to get to another part of the country?


----------



## Smithbat (27 Jan 2017)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> I've made a cake.Can you guess what type?
> View attachment 335102


Coffee ?



CarlP said:


> I have been to Sainsbury's to buy photo frames.
> 
> I have bought the Fragrant MrsP a kinder egg, I spoil that woman.
> 
> ...


 A kinder egg! You are the soul of generosity. Mr S bought me two emergency bike lights from poundland yesterday. Both Mrs P and I have been spoiled rotten


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (27 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Coffee ?


Sorry,not this time.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Jan 2017)

Slept over 14 hrs last night/this morning. Absolutely unconscious. Rats - I have bug. Not fair


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2017)

Just had Blue cuddles, daft as a brush that dog...


----------



## Speicher (27 Jan 2017)

alicat said:


> Not to my knowledge but I do know a word in German for making something worse while trying to make it better.



I know a German word for a lovely person who is intelligent, witty, friendly, and cuddly.

Does anyone else know that word?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2017)

I thought I had better warn people about a new scam that I came across. I clicked on a link about Jane Seymour, I thought she had died or something. Up popped a convincing Microsoft display and a voice saying that if I didn't do certain things all of my security info would be Corrupted and that the system would shut down locking me out. Needless to say we switched it off and is now working again.
It goes to that they are perfecting their scams.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jan 2017)

Talking about birds and trying to name them, have you seen this bird identifier? 

www.rspb.org.uk/birds-and-wildlife/bird-and-wildlife-guides/bird-identifier/

and this site for pictures of birds 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/26737595


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (27 Jan 2017)

Iced and sliced.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Can I count it if it is using my airspace to get to another part of the country?


Nope!


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2017)

Surprise call from my solicitor. The third party has made an offer to settle out of the blue having been quiet since August. Doesn't take account of medical reports and xrays I should be having soon so we are rejecting the offer.

It's surprisingly quick after 14 months.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Poundland are selling things that don't cost a pound! It's the End Of Days, I tell ya.
> 
> I wasn't entirely sure, though, and standing in the queue with £3 and 4 packs of Oreos was as much excitement as I've had all day.


I bought their Oreos with mint yesterday for 50p. I like mint and i wanted to try them.

Not bad


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2017)

alicat said:


> 41 mins. A PB for hammock stand dismantling.


You will be putting it back up soon.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Slept over 14 hrs last night/this morning. Absolutely unconscious. Rats - I have bug. Not fair


I slept 13hrs but i dont have a bug


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I know a German word for a lovely person who is intelligent, witty, friendly, and cuddly.
> 
> Does anyone else know that word?


Speicher


----------



## Speicher (27 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Speicher


----------



## Smithbat (27 Jan 2017)

547


Leedsbusdriver said:


> Iced and sliced.
> View attachment 335107



Send some this way!!!!


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2017)

User said:


> They do say that owners resemble their dogs....


Lucky it's not mine then


----------



## TVC (27 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I know a German word for a lovely person who is intelligent, witty, friendly, and cuddly.
> 
> Does anyone else know that word?


Der Samtvorhang


----------



## Dec66 (27 Jan 2017)

I can't get any builders interested in £70k worth of work.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Great pictures, FF
> 
> You must be very proud of him.


Oh yes!!
Already booked for the O2 Academy Oxford for 31 March!! Big stuff!!!
Woooo wooooo


----------



## TVC (27 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> Thank you! I never thought I could do it - I was such a dedicated smoker, I would roll a cig before I got out of bed in the morning.


15 years muck free for me. Do you look back and wonder what you were thinking? I do, to volunterily suck hot smoke deep into your lungs is a crazy idea.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> Thank you! I never thought I could do it - I was such a dedicated smoker, I would roll a cig before I got out of bed in the morning.


Me too! About 11 years ago....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> 15 years muck free for me. Do you look back and wonder what you were thinking? I do, to volunterily suck hot smoke deep into your lungs is a crazy idea.


Yeah....but soooo nice....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2017)

I haz just submitted my Tax Return 
Started in August mind.....


----------



## JohnHughes307 (27 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yeah....but soooo nice....


Stop it! (13 years for me)


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Five years for me...


6 this May for me..


----------



## midlife (27 Jan 2017)

Dec66 said:


> I can't get any builders interested in £70k worth of work.



You need the Orelly men 







Shaun


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (27 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> 547
> 
> Send some this way!!!!


 It was a good way of using a couple of carrots that may have been thrown away.


----------



## Dec66 (27 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've never smoked


Me neither.

Not tobacco, anyway.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2017)

Just seen the medical report. Doesn't look great long term. I'm currently tipped forward 10 degrees after the fracture to my spine. I'm compensating for it as it's wedging some of my discs in the area of the damaged L1. He doesn't think I can maintain this long term. Options would be injections or surgery where they cut away part of my vertibrae. Specialist not hopefull I will continue to cycle. Pain likely to remain.

I ain't giving up riding. Just not near traffic. Quite sobering reading the report. I did mash myself up a bit.


----------



## TVC (27 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Just seen the medical report. Doesn't look great long term. I'm currently tipped forward 10 degrees after the fracture to my spine. I'm compensating for it as it's wedging some of my discs in the area of the damaged L1. He doesn't think I can maintain this long term. Options would be injections or surgery where they cut away part of my vertibrae. Specialist not hopefull I will continue to cycle. Pain likely to remain.
> 
> I ain't giving up riding. Just not near traffic. Quite sobering reading the report. I did mash myself up a bit.


Bad news, what are the chances of getting corrective surgury pretty quickly?


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hope the surgeons sort it out. Mrs R had 5 ops after her bike smash three years ago including replacing two disks in her neck. She still cycles although the Brompton seems to be the only bike she can do any distance on.




There is stuff in the report that my surgeon hasn't mentioned so I have some questions. I'm inclined not to have anything done unless it becomes too painful. We are talking years.

Today's offer has come as a surprise but the solicitor has said to reject as it takes no acount of the medical report nor stuff like the cost of commuting by car.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've never smoked



Me neither, I have never even touched a cigarette. Vile things.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Just seen the medical report. Doesn't look great long term. I'm currently tipped forward 10 degrees after the fracture to my spine. I'm compensating for it as it's wedging some of my discs in the area of the damaged L1. He doesn't think I can maintain this long term. Options would be injections or surgery where they cut away part of my vertibrae. Specialist not hopefull I will continue to cycle. Pain likely to remain.
> 
> I ain't giving up riding. Just not near traffic. Quite sobering reading the report. I did mash myself up a bit.



I'm sorry to hear that too, it must very miserable for you, we wish you well for the future.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> 15 years muck free for me. Do you look back and wonder what you were thinking? I do, to volunterily suck hot smoke deep into your lungs is a crazy idea.



I quite smoking in 1977.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh yes!!
> Already booked for the O2 Academy Oxford for 31 March!! Big stuff!!!
> Woooo wooooo



Have they got any toons online we can listen to?


----------



## summerdays (27 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've never smoked


I was beginning to think I was the only one... I must have been a goody goody child......


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> I was beginning to think I was the only one... I must have been a goody goody child......


No I'm another in the 'never smoked' gang, even as a youngster I was too aware of just what a waste of money those things are.


----------



## Smithbat (27 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> Twenty years ago I did something amazing - I gave up smoking. I've been drawing a little crossed-out cig on the calendar every year since then .


8 years for me. Still the hardest but best thing I have ever done.

Well done you for 20 years


----------



## summerdays (27 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> No I'm another in the 'never smoked' gang, even as a youngster I was too aware of just what a waste of money those things are.


I think it was an afternoon in juniors year 3 (Mr Boston's class).... I remember watching a video and seeing something full of tar. I think it made a strong impression on me. By the time I was in secondary school and seeing where the boys kept their cigs to avoid being caught, I wasn't going to have one of theirs!


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2017)

The thing I could never understand about smoking, even as a child, was why anyone wanted to smell like that, then as I got older I couldn't and still don't understand why people want to pay that extra tax; on 20 a day a smoker is paying another £1300 in tax. Bonkers.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> No I'm another in the 'never smoked' gang, even as a youngster I was too aware of just what a waste of money those things are.



Same here. Having been through the COPD then lung cancer with my smoking FIL I'm glad I never took it up. Not even a puff.

Great work all you folk who gave it up.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is there a word that means "to try to find something and fail, but in the process you find something else you were trying to find and failed last time"?



I think serendipity covers the second part.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Poundland are selling things that don't cost a pound! It's the End Of Days, I tell ya.
> 
> I wasn't entirely sure, though, and standing in the queue with £3 and 4 packs of Oreos was as much excitement as I've had all day.



I've got a mate who's an adrenaline junkie too.


----------



## summerdays (27 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4656569, member: 21629"]Fekin ice in the morning.  I fell off my bike, hit the knee and it still hurts. 

Anyway, I had to sign a bunch of papers at work (clock no., name & surname, date & signature) and it took me almost 2 hours to do so. Not because the bunch was large but because my surname is 15 letters long.  I asked if someone would like to marry me for the next couple of hours just to save me from those 15 letters ... but everybody just laughed. [/QUOTE]
I liked the second half ... not the first part!


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Was it though? Looking back, I can't say that I could now really identity the pleasure.



All the cool kidz smoked fam.

I stopped a couple of years after I left school.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Just seen the medical report. Doesn't look great long term. I'm currently tipped forward 10 degrees after the fracture to my spine. I'm compensating for it as it's wedging some of my discs in the area of the damaged L1. He doesn't think I can maintain this long term. Options would be injections or surgery where they cut away part of my vertibrae. Specialist not hopefull I will continue to cycle. Pain likely to remain.
> 
> I ain't giving up riding. Just not near traffic. Quite sobering reading the report. I did mash myself up a bit.


----------



## gbb (27 Jan 2017)

Car is washed, windscreen wash topped up and inside hoovered, albeit a quick hoover.
Norwich tomorrow so no doubt by the time we get back you'll never know it'd been done.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


>



I can walk, cycle and go to the loo so not all bad. Very nearly couldn't.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I slept 13hrs but i dont have a bug


You won't have the headache, sore throat and malaise then. Great news for you @Hill Wimp


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> You won't have the headache, sore throat and malaise then. Great news for you @Hill Wimp


I had 6 weeks of a hideous cough and running nose over Xmas. You have my sympathy, winter bugs are


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> *All the cool kidz smoked fam*.
> 
> I stopped a couple of years after I left school.



That'll be why I never started, then. Very few peers, no peer pressure.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (27 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I had 6 weeks of a hideous cough and running nose over Xmas. You have my sympathy, winter bugs are


Glad you are mended now 

There's hope for us all


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2017)

I thought I would cook Fish surprise for this evening's meal.

The surprise would be if I had cooked it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> I quite smoking in 1977.


1982.


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Jan 2017)

Some complete muffin didn't order enough of the 49p part that was a special order!


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2017)

Tobacco, anyways.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2017)

Never smoked thankfully. My father did so I grew up getting car sick due to the smell of fans in the car.

Put me off from a very young age.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2017)

I just thought it was what the air was supposed to smell like.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2017)

I grew up in a mill town, in the age of coal, though.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jan 2017)

User said:


> This time next week, we'll just be taking off for Marrakech...


Don't forget to sing this en route,



View: https://youtu.be/CzB5eRu6HOk


----------



## GM (27 Jan 2017)

That cheeky Steve Bell made me laugh today!

I quit smoking in 1974 when I was 25, do I win?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> Thank you! I never thought I could do it - I was such a dedicated smoker, I would roll a cig before I got out of bed in the morning.


I still do.


----------



## midlife (27 Jan 2017)

Is it me or do we have "new posts and threads" rather than just "new posts" at the top of the page?

Shaun


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2017)

I just spotted that too.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jan 2017)

GM said:


> That cheeky Steve Bell made me laugh today!
> 
> I quit smoking in 1974 when I was 25, do I win?



I was born in 74, what month did you give up in?


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I just spotted that too.


Me too.


----------



## GM (27 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I was born in 74, what month did you give up in?



I think it was around April time, early spring.


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I just spotted that too.


Nothing gets past you does it, Sherlock


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jan 2017)

Ahhh just as I thought, you obviously heard about my coming into the world at the back end of February and decided to do your bit to make my world a better place.

I thank you....


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I was born in 74, what month did you give up in?


I started smoking in 74.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jan 2017)

One in one out.....

Maintain the equilibrium.


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I started smoking in 74.


@Speicher becomes a pensioner in 2034, so Rocky tells me


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2017)




----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You are in sooooooooo much trouble


You will be more like, for changing my quote


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2017)

It's changed again


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2017)

It's being done to confuse us, or make us think we are going mad or even keep us on our toes.


----------



## mybike (27 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Don't forget to sing this en route,
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/CzB5eRu6HOk




This'd be better:


----------



## TVC (27 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's being done to confuse us, or make us think we are going mad or even keep us on our toes.


I didn't have you down as a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jan 2017)

No change to the New Posts button on my laptop. Perhaps it's not enabled in SE London.


----------



## tyred (27 Jan 2017)

I have a bad case of the munchies.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> @Speicher becomes a pensioner in 2034, so Rocky tells me





potsy said:


> You will be more like, for changing my quote


----------



## mybike (27 Jan 2017)

Seems a bit warmer tonight.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> This'd be better:




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29NDbwDTTfM
I dig on this, every now and again.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


>



Madam Lexi wasn't so pretty when she acquired me... She was rescued from a cat hoarder. I volunteer for my local branch of CP - we took 42 cats from absolutely appalling conditions from this one house. Lexi was a kilo underweight, half bald, stained, smelly, hopping with fleas and needed a suitcase for all her issues.

She and Madam Poppy (my tortie) muddle along together. Love them both to the moon and back.


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

Work?
On a Saturday?
Surely not?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> 15 years muck free for me. Do you look back and wonder what you were thinking? I do, to volunterily suck hot smoke deep into your lungs is a crazy idea.


I can remember trying when I was very very young. I thought that you blew through them and it was just the pleasure you got from making the smoke, a bit like blowing bubbles. When my older friends told me to suck and the flames leapt down my throat, that was when I realised that it was not for me.


----------



## GM (28 Jan 2017)

User said:


> "No, it's not time to get up yet. I'm ignoring you."
> 
> View attachment 335208



Same here.....


----------



## mybike (28 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Work?
> On a Saturday?
> Surely not?



Work?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2017)

My wife is listening to a chap on her phone saying how you can cure pain by core walking. Doesn't he go on and on and on. Are there such things as jaw replacements because I'm sure this chap will need one soon.


----------



## mybike (28 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> My wife is listening to a chap on her phone saying how you can cure pain by core walking. Doesn't he go on and on and on. Are there such things as jaw replacements because I'm sure this chap will need one soon.



Do you need an apple watch?


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Do you need an apple watch?



There is absolutely no reason at all why anyone would ever need an Apple Watch.


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Work?
> On a Saturday?
> Surely not?


Yes, Monday here and it's raining, but nice and dry in work


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2017)

NettieTheDog's tummy is making gurgling noises.


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> What's for lunch?


Not sure yet, I haven't checked the menu, I'm sure I'll find something


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Not sure yet, I haven't checked the menu, I'm sure I'll find something


Chips no doubt


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Chips no doubt


Hopefully


----------



## marknotgeorge (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4656786, member: 21629"]Our home bike park consists of 5 crap bikes now. Landlord just have offered me a spare one which has been left when a tenant moved out. Frame is too large, I haven't got balls but any contact is still painful.  my own crap bike ("Tank") still has got old brake pads coz *I decided it's not worth to spend money for a 2-wheeled piece of rusty metal*. Though I managed to make front brakes to work. 
So I decided to swap brake pads. Maybe all brakes will be swapped if I won't be too lazy to do this.[/QUOTE]

That's no way to talk about yourself! 

In other news, I dreamt that I rode to the little electronics shop. Then I woke up. Now I haven't got time. To Maplin's on the way to see the girls, then...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2017)

I'm watching *cyclocross. *It's very slippery out there. Men's U23 with Brits doing surprisingly well so far....

EDIT: 1, 2 and 3! Wearing black arm bands in memory of young Charlie Craig who died in his sleep this week.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2017)

I just put the Cycle Chat Fishing Club thread on ignore. I dislike fishing in every manifestation. It ain't a sport.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I just put the Cycle Chat Fishing Club thread on ignore. I dislike fishing in every manifestation. It ain't a sport.


Stop carping!


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2017)

Horrid out. Got a 20 minute walk shortly to collect the car from the garage - in for it's MOT, so fingers crossed (it's 15 years old).


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have you become a vegetarian, then?


Not if they're fried in beef dripping...


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jan 2017)

Nice day here so far. Tea and madeira cake for breakfast and myself and @Hill Wimp are still in pyjamas


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

Home from work, I am not in pyjamas


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> Horrid out. Got a 20 minute walk shortly to collect the car from the garage - in for it's MOT, so fingers crossed (it's 15 years old).


You can check from home now.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jan 2017)

Today I will mainly be eating lunch in a hotel that used to be my temporary place of work in the early 1980's, going on a riverbus, and travelling on a cable car. London, I hate it but I love it too.


----------



## Speicher (28 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Nice day here so far. Tea and madeira cake for breakfast and myself and @Hill Wimp are still in pyjamas



Is that homemade madeira cake? 
Caraway seed cake is another favourite of mine.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Today I will mainly be eating lunch in a hotel that used to be my temporary place of work in the early 1980's, going on a riverbus, and travelling on a cable car. London, I hate it but I love it too.


Shame you're not on a bike. The cable car is much more fun with a bike.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is that homemade madeira cake?
> Caraway seed cake is another favourite of mine.


Yes, it's the one I made last week


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Home from work, I am not in pyjamas



Just a couple of hours then...Work? pffft....


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jan 2017)

Right! sod this I'm going for a ride....


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is that homemade madeira cake?
> Caraway seed cake is another favourite of mine.


It was @hopless500 really is a cake Goddess.


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2017)

Chilli and rice


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> You can check from home now.



Of course !! (forgot you could do that). Anyway it's passed. One advisory is the rear shocks are a bit soft, but not leaking. Not bad for 15 years old.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2017)

Big Chinese banquet at home later. Got all the ingredients.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4657217, member: 21629"]There's something very wrong with me. I started cooking. I have been in real love with microwave for a few years - buy crap frozen food, place it into microwave, "food" is ready 5 minutes later. 

Now I spend at least 30 minutes every evening in the kitchen making proper salad or oven baked chicken or something else. 

And any thought about fast food from microwave makes me sick. [/QUOTE]
Excellent!!!!
You will feel better for it and save money too.
Making and eating nice food is easy and good for the soul :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I just put the Cycle Chat Fishing Club thread on ignore. I dislike fishing in every manifestation. It ain't a sport.


But it's a pleasent pastime....


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Excellent!!!!
> You will feel better for it and save money too.
> Making and eating nice food is easy and good for the soul :-)



And quite often cheaper !! I've a Thai Green curry to make from scratch later !!


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Excellent!!!!
> You will feel better for it and save money too.
> Making and eating nice food is easy and good for the soul :-)


Next step get a live in chef, it's bliss


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I thought FF only ate chicken nuggets


No he's a dealer.


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

I must shift my arse off this sofa but I can't be bothered.


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> We are going to the cinema to see Denial this afternoon......seems pretty appropriate looking at the news today.
> 
> Although we are leaving Gravel to do some packing, which might be a mistake


We are off to see La La Land on Monday, find out what all the fuss is about.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4657562, member: 21629"]Men don't cook ! Women are made to do this.
Fabs is an exception, he's a human of the next level of evolution.[/QUOTE]

I do most of the cooking in our house !


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4657562, member: 21629"]Men don't cook ! Women are made to do this.
Fabs is an exception, he's a human of the next level of evolution.[/QUOTE]
<Waves>


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4657562, member: 21629"]Men don't cook ! Women are made to do this.
Fabs is an exception, he's a human of the next level of evolution.[/QUOTE]
Disagree! Pretty much every man I know cooks. Mr Hop and I do different things.


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4657562, member: 21629"]Men don't cook ! Women are made to do this.
Fabs is an exception, he's a human of the next level of evolution.[/QUOTE]
I can also cook. Don't do it very often, but I can, catered for myself well enough at university (no takeouts or microwave meals for me)...give me a recipe and I can follow it.


----------



## GM (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4657562, member: 21629"]Men don't cook ! Women are made to do this.
Fabs is an exception, he's a human of the next level of evolution.[/QUOTE]

...and I've just made a Tiramisu....


----------



## summerdays (28 Jan 2017)

I do 99% of the cooking, Mr Summerdays has a few dishes that he likes to do.... one of them is to cook up a big batch of mince, lentils etc, and then bag them up for me to use in multiple meals from the freezer.... and I love making a meal when I'm tired from one of those mince starters...


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are off to see La La Land on Monday, find out what all the fuss is about.



Save your money, buy a tin of Humbrol and watch it dry. Far more entertaining.


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Save your money, buy a tin of Humbrol and watch it dry. Far more entertaining.


Thanks for that, I already have tickets.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> Save your money, buy a tin of Humbrol and watch it dry. Far more entertaining.



It's got mixed reviews. Personally, it's not my thing, and I'd be bored to death if I went to see it.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2017)

I ache all over after yesterday's commute from hell. Sitting here in my onesie keeping an eye on the FA Cup eating avocado on toast.

Don't need to cook tonight, need to clear up all the leftovers in the fridge from the cook-ups earlier in the week. It's all too nice to waste, but supper will be a bit random. And there's still a slice of that chocolate cheesecake left...


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2017)

We've been out to The Earlswood Plant Centre for lunch, my nice white car is now a dirty brown colour.


----------



## mybike (28 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> There is absolutely no reason at all why anyone would ever need an Apple Watch.



Just thought it might help with the core walking.


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4657710, member: 21629"]
I thought that I should bake apple pie for myself but then I remembered that I don't like sweet food. 
p.s. apple pie tastes different from usual "made in UK" one - I use sweet apples.[/QUOTE]
Perhaps you're sweet enough already....I'd eat it of course


----------



## mybike (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4657562, member: 21629"]Men don't cook ! Women are made to do this.
Fabs is an exception, he's a human of the next level of evolution.[/QUOTE]

'scuse me, made myself toad in the hole for the first time Friday. More and more arrows for my bow.



summerdays said:


> I do 99% of the cooking, Mr Summerdays has a few dishes that he likes to do.... one of them is to cook up a big batch of mince, lentils etc, and then bag them up for me to use in multiple meals from the freezer.... and I love making a meal when I'm tired from one of those mince starters...



Methinks that last sentence could do with some commas.



dave r said:


> We've been out to The Earlswood Plant Centre for lunch, my nice white car is now a dirty brown colour.



Just had my car washed - it rained on the way home.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

If I didn't cook our house would be strewn with skellingtons as everyone would be deid due to starvation.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4657562, member: 21629"]Men don't cook ! Women are made to do this.
Fabs is an exception, he's a human of the next level of evolution.[/QUOTE]
You are way behind the times we have been sharing the cooking role for a few decades now.


----------



## marknotgeorge (28 Jan 2017)

I can follow a recipe. I just find it hard to drum the effort to fanny about with pots and pans for longer than it takes to eat.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jan 2017)

I'm not even cooking whilst staying with @hopless500


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4657775, member: 21629"]It's nothing to do with times. It's mentality of society. You people probably would be surprised what our men think about women. And what portrait of a woman our media creates.[/QUOTE]
Yes but you are in the UK now which is very different.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2017)

User said:


> It may feel like decades but it is only a few weeks really.


You 're telling me!


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yes but you are in the UK now which is very different.


+1. Those attitudes still exist in many countries (and there are still neanderthal knuckle-draggers in the UK, sadly) but the vast majority in this country don't share them.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You 're telling me!


Get your pinny on !


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4657775, member: 21629"]It's nothing to do with times. It's mentality of society. You people probably would be surprised what our men think about women. And what portrait of a woman our media creates.[/QUOTE]
I can understand what you are saying, I work with two Latvian guys who are thoroughly good chaps, but their attitude to their wives is outdated, no British woman with self respect would allow themselves to be treated and talked about in such a way.


----------



## Smithbat (28 Jan 2017)

Evening all. I am sat here warm and comfy under my blanket while waiting for the chinese takeaway to arrive.


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

The Haggis is simmering.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Get your pinny on !


Just waiting for Craig Charles!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The Haggis is simmering.


Yesterday.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

I was informed this evening that the local chippy will be closed for the next 3 weeks. What is one to do?


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yeaterday.....
> 
> View attachment 335282


I was going to do it yesterday but when I had to go into work today I decided to skip it, or rather skip the red wine that goes with it


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I was informed this evening that the local chippy will be closed for the next 3 weeks. What is one to do?


Do Fortnums deliver that far north?


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I was going to do it yesterday but when I had to go into work today I decided to skip it, or rather skip the red wine that goes with it


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 335283


Just one question, what part does wild rocket play in a Burn's supper? I hope you never have to go north of the wall on business


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4657562, member: 21629"]Men don't cook ! Women are made to do this.
Fabs is an exception, he's a human of the next level of evolution.[/QUOTE]

Oi, if I didn't cook if starve to death. No one else to do it, although I am about 10 minutes away from a meal cooked by mum☺


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @potsy suggests the local kebab van.


The chippy doubles as the local kebab emporium as well.

Life is over for me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The Haggis is simmering.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I was informed this evening that the local chippy will be closed for the next 3 weeks. What is one to do?


Celebrate ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> The chippy doubles as the local kebab emporium as well.
> 
> Life is over for me.


At least @potsy won't visit


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4657872, member: 21629"]I don't want to offend anyone but reaction of all of you reminded me something funny. 
When I met my ex he was constantly telling me that he's very good chef and he can cook any meal etc.
Though he had never ever made even a sandwich.  he used to visit kitchen to eat food only, cooking/washing dishes was my duty. [/QUOTE]
He may have been a very good cook. Definitely a lazy b*****d.


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> Can I just point out that the last bit isn't at all true, and is a bit victim-blamey?


Not meant to be, I accept I could have worded it better.

I am talking about the attitude that women do all the household jobs, and in the case of my two colleagues their partners are expected to entertain their drinking buddies and feed them when they bring them home smashed from the pub.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4657872, member: 21629"]I don't want to offend anyone but reaction of all of you reminded me something funny. 
When I met my ex he was constantly telling me that he's very good chef and he can cook any meal etc.
Though he had never ever made even a sandwich.  he used to visit kitchen to eat food only, cooking/washing dishes was my duty. [/QUOTE]
The difference here is that this lot do all cook.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jan 2017)

@Fab Foodie is not odd in the fact he cooks.... a lot

however he may be deemed loveably odd in other matters


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> Men are chefs, women are cooks .


Female chef, responsible for the best meal of my life....


----------



## summerdays (28 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie is not odd in the fact he cooks.... a lot
> 
> however he may be deemed loveably odd in other matters


Do you mean in the company he keeps?


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4657899, member: 21629"]He had no idea about cooking food at all. He lived with his mother all life and being late child and a boy after 2 girls he was pampered in all ways. His mother used to do everything for him. So his attitude was "a woman = a servant". The only one bastard in that case was me because I splitted with him too late.[/QUOTE]
I did say 'may'. And he was the only bastard in that case.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> It's got mixed reviews. Personally, it's not my thing, and I'd be bored to death if I went to see it.



It's not a bad film, a bit of light fluff, but not worthy of all the hype, and in my opinion, not worthy of a single oscar. It'll probably win them all having said that.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jan 2017)

Just sorted out a nice bike route from home to Whitstable on Ride GPS for when the weather gets a tad warmer 

@Salty seadog 
@Fab Foodie


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2017)

I do most of the cooking here too and I'm pretty good at it though I don't really enjoy it, but that comes from working as a chef for four years when I left school, I hated every minute of that job.


----------



## Smithbat (28 Jan 2017)

I ordered the takeaway, does that count?


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2017)

Nearly there....


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> That's certainly not confined to Latvia!


Absolutely not, OMG sees the same society expectations and norms in her home country and it happens all round the World.

She should not believe that such arrangements are considered acceptable here, although I have no doubt some men try to practice it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Nearly there....
> 
> 
> View attachment 335289


Stir fried testicles?


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

Haggis consumed, wine underway.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Oi, if I didn't cook if starve to death. No one else to do it, although I am about 10 minutes away from a meal cooked by mum☺



Which was fabulous as always.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Stir fried testicles?


Yep!
Goat in the wok lightly seasoned with Cumin and a sauce containing moroccan lemming testicles.


----------



## GM (28 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I was informed this evening that the local chippy will be closed for the next 3 weeks. What is one to do?



Could be worse, my local off licence has just been closed down


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

GM said:


> Could be worse, my local off licence has just been closed down


Thankfully I stay close enough to a brewery so I may be able to cope with the chippy being closed for a few weeks.


----------



## screenman (28 Jan 2017)

Ted2 gets funnier the drunker you are.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jan 2017)

My local beer and wine supplier is slacking. He has not provided any for a while now and stock is depleting fast at Hill House.

I may need to interview for a new one


----------



## Speicher (28 Jan 2017)

I have been very busy in the garden today, mostly decomposing! 

I have over the past two years put too much cardboard in the largest compost bin, so I have been digging into the compost, thereby sort of stirring it, and removing the large pieces of cardboard. It sounds messy, but wasn't really. Good compost is dryish and not wet and smelly. I also did some weeding and cutting down of dead foliage. 

So I am now very tired in a pleasant way. I will be consuming some white wine later and watching the English version of Wallendar with Kenneth Branagh. Well, Kenneth will not be next to me on the sofa, you know what I mean. 

It occurred to me that I could start a thread called "In your garden: February and March". Do you think anyone would join in?


----------



## Speicher (28 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> My local beer and wine supplier is slacking. He has not provided any for a while now and stock is depleting fast at Hill House.
> 
> I may need to interview for a new one



I thought you were at Hop's house?


----------



## midlife (28 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Nearly there....
> 
> 
> View attachment 335289



Are those chick peas in that broth jobby?

Shaun


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I thought you were at Hop's house?


I am currently where there is a splendid amount of refreshments.

However Hill House is looking lack lustre in that department.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

I've just been going through my Pictures file on my laptop and discovered this one. The water in the background is the North Sea at Arbroath. What the absolute feck were my parents doing giving me a mask, snorkel and flippers and setting me off into the North Sea???!!







edit - I could not dismiss the possibility of that object on the right of the picture being a turd.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jan 2017)

fossyant said:


> I do most of the cooking in our house !


All of it, currently. Although Mrs. GA has a little tiny dormitory refrigerator next to her with some ham sandwiches for lunch, but I make all the meals while she is in a cast, or bring them in. No great transition, as I usually do anyway, since I was 17 and my Ma was ill, then died. . It was either cook or starve, as my Dad had no talent whatsover for cooking. Four years at uni was great. I only had to cook Sunday nights when I lived on campus.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

Feck me...





Nae wonder I have nightmares


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Did you say on the right?


As soon as I made the edit, I knew...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2017)

I do all the cooking chez Casa Reynard. And all the grocery shopping.

Just been going through the fridge in prep for going yellow stickering in Tesco tomorrow. I have a punnet of jerusalem artichokes that I need to figure out how to use up. Other than in the ubiquitous soup, that is...


----------



## postman (28 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> That's my boy....
> 
> View attachment 335097
> 
> ...



I know that feeling My Daniel and three of his mates formed a combo.I saw them in a local pub they were brilliant i was so proud.I will see if i can post it on here.One song only.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> I do all the cooking chez Casa Reynard. And all the grocery shopping.
> 
> Just been going through the fridge in prep for going yellow stickering in Tesco tomorrow. I have a punnet of jerusalem artichokes that I need to figure out how to use up. Other than in the ubiquitous soup, that is...


Here's an easy one. Almost as easy as growing them.


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> Men are chefs, women are cooks .


Not all of us, though I do warm things up not too badly


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I was informed this evening that the local chippy will be closed for the next 3 weeks. What is one to do?



Emigrate to England?


----------



## postman (28 Jan 2017)

View: https://youtu.be/_QmqCs21ZsQ
In bedroom.Dan with guitar.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Feck me...
> View attachment 335307
> 
> 
> Nae wonder I have nightmares



Great, now we're all going to have them....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Emigrate to England?


I'd rather gnaw on the festering decomposing leg of an amputatee goat


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4658185, member: 21629"]Why I shouldn't believe this? English men I've met over the years have had the same attitude as Eastern European men. And because there's a common opinion about Eastern European women (= we're bitches) English let themselves much more than they would do with English women. Don't want to go into details, you simply wouldn't believe my words.
So time after time I finally got absolutely paranoid about all men.[/QUOTE]
Ahem. Some English men. Not all.....Paranoia is entirely understandable though.


----------



## TVC (28 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'd rather gnaw on the festering decomposing leg of an amputatee goat


Look, it's just a chippy, couldn't you have Chinese instead?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Look, it's just a chippy, couldn't you have Chinese instead?


I usually have a Chinese "as well"


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You've been to Potsy's kebab van then.


The salad takes away some of the decomposing taste, not all but some


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2017)

After November's heart attack I was advised to add more fruit into my diet, I've since discovered that my stomach isn't keen on extra fruit. last night in the supermarket I spotted a small punnet of mixed fruit, Mellon, pineapple and grapes. I had it after my tea last night, tonight the winds in this house have been gusting gale force ten.


----------



## Katherine (28 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is there a word that means "to try to find something and fail, but in the process you find something else you were trying to find and failed last time"?



" Method" 



Fab Foodie said:


> That's my boy....
> 
> View attachment 335097
> 
> ...



Fantastic! 



Leedsbusdriver said:


> I've made a cake.Can you guess what type?
> View attachment 335102



A delicious one, obviously. 



User14044mountain said:


> This time next week we'll be leaving Finchley for the last time



How long have you been you there? What will you miss? I think we'll miss your pictures from walks on the heath. 




Leedsbusdriver said:


> Iced and sliced.
> View attachment 335107



Yummylicious. 



User14044mountain said:


> I've never smoked



Nor me. It was always the smell that put me off. I have seen how hard it is for people to give up but I don't understand people who don't want to give up. 



fossyant said:


> Just seen the medical report. Doesn't look great long term. I'm currently tipped forward 10 degrees after the fracture to my spine. I'm compensating for it as it's wedging some of my discs in the area of the damaged L1. He doesn't think I can maintain this long term. Options would be injections or surgery where they cut away part of my vertibrae. Specialist not hopefull I will continue to cycle. Pain likely to remain.
> 
> I ain't giving up riding. Just not near traffic. Quite sobering reading the report. I did mash myself up a bit.


Gosh. Not good. 

[QUOTE 4656569, member: 21629"]Fekin ice in the morning.  I fell off my bike, hit the knee and it still hurts. 

Anyway, I had to sign a bunch of papers at work (clock no., name & surname, date & signature) and it took me almost 2 hours to do so. Not because the bunch was large but because my surname is 15 letters long.  I asked if someone would like to marry me for the next couple of hours just to save me from those 15 letters ... but everybody just laughed. [/QUOTE]

Ouch for the knee. How is it now? 
Sounds like you are good company for your new colleagues. 



midlife said:


> Is it me or do we have "new posts and threads" rather than just "new posts" at the top of the page?
> 
> Shaun





Hill Wimp said:


> I just spotted that too.




I missed that. Good idea! 


[QUOTE 4657217, member: 21629"]There's something very wrong with me. I started cooking. I have been in real love with microwave for a few years - buy crap frozen food, place it into microwave, "food" is ready 5 minutes later. 

Now I spend at least 30 minutes every evening in the kitchen making proper salad or oven baked chicken or something else. 

And any thought about fast food from microwave makes me sick. [/QUOTE]

Very impressed. Real food is always nicer.


----------



## Katherine (28 Jan 2017)

An interesting weekend, I dropped my purse.... again.... and I don't think someone is going to bring it back this time. It's either at a service station on the M40 or a layby on the A34. The bank say that the cards have not been used. My dad had to come with me to fill up my car with petrol so I can drive back tomorrow! 
However, we have visited my mum in hospital who is doing well.


----------



## mybike (28 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I've just been going through my Pictures file on my laptop and discovered this one. The water in the background is the North Sea at Arbroath. What the absolute feck were my parents doing giving me a mask, snorkel and flippers and setting me off into the North Sea???!!
> 
> View attachment 335306
> 
> ...



Hoping?


----------



## mybike (28 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You were lucky, when we were kids we were so poor that we couldn't afford nightmares.



We were so poor we couldn't afford night, let alone mares.


----------



## summerdays (28 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> An interesting weekend, I dropped my purse.... again.... and I don't think someone is going to bring it back this time. It's either at a service station on the M40 or a layby on the A34. The bank say that the cards have not been used. My dad had to come with me to fill up my car with petrol so I can drive back tomorrow!
> However, we have visited my mum in hospital who is doing well.


I'm glad your Mum is doing well.... 

And I hope you get your purse/cards sorted quickly!


----------



## mybike (28 Jan 2017)

Went out for a short walk tonight and withing a very short while the sky filled with cloud. I noticed some sparkles on the pavement but the temperature is above freezing and may be rising. Be interesting to see what the morning brings.


----------



## Katherine (28 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm glad your Mum is doing well....
> 
> And I hope you get your purse/cards sorted quickly!


Thanks


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> An interesting weekend, I dropped my purse.... again.... and I don't think someone is going to bring it back this time. It's either at a service station on the M40 or a layby on the A34. The bank say that the cards have not been used. My dad had to come with me to fill up my car with petrol so I can drive back tomorrow!
> However, we have visited my mum in hospital who is doing well.



Oh noes!  And yayyyy!


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> My local beer and wine supplier is slacking. He has not provided any for a while now and stock is depleting fast at Hill House.
> 
> I may need to interview for a new one


----------



## Speicher (28 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


>




Currently I have a vacancy for an Executive Procurement Officer, and a chef.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2017)

midlife said:


> Are those chick peas in that broth jobby?
> 
> Shaun


They are indeed! Jamie Oliver, ministry of food. Simples!


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am currently where there is a splendid amount of refreshments.
> 
> However Hill House is looking lack lustre in that department.


It's Brexit....honest


----------



## Speicher (28 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Currently I have a vacancy for an Executive Procurement Officer, and a chef.



I could be persuaded to combine the two, and you could be Chef Executive Hofficer.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Currently I have a vacancy for an Executive Procurement Officer, and a chef.


....updates CV.....


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jan 2017)

I can't decide whether to have a steak pie,cheese on toast or veggie spring rolls for supper.I suppose it's a bit late for a poll.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide whether to have a steak pie,cheese on toast or veggie spring rolls for supper.I suppose it's a bit late for a poll.


Steak pie!

I've a pizza being delivered in 45 minutes.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> Steak pie!
> 
> I've a pizza being delivered in 45 minutes.


I decided to have the veggie rolls. I need my 5 a day. Are you getting the pizza from the ones who didn't deliver the other week?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I decided to have the veggie rolls. I need my 5 a day. Are you getting the pizza from the ones who didn't deliver the other week?


Yep, new driver doing deliveries. Had a word with the manager.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jan 2017)

For some strange reason, MrsPete put the bananas she purchased earlier in the fruit bowl with the apples instead of on the hook placed conveniently above!
I shall have to have words with her later.
I might just have to wag my finger at her! 
Obviously not while she can see me doing it


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'd rather gnaw on the festering decomposing leg of an amputatee goat


Okay, I'll take your seat, and bring ye a leg of mutton as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> I usually have a Chinese "as well"


I just brought home pork fried rice and fried pork dumplings for supper. Fantastic sauce. Happy Chinese New Year (of the Rooster)


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I just brought home pork fried rice and fried pork dumplings for supper. Fantastic sauce. Happy Chinese New Year (of the Rooster)



It's just gone one in the morning here and you've given me the munchies...


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's Brexit....honest


We're gonna be your number one trading partner, now that Theresa has been over to meet with the Donald. Just leave me know if'n y'all need anything.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> It's just gone one in the morning here and you've given me the munchies...


Sorry, it's just 7 p.m. here. A tiny beagle is asleep in my lap, even as we speak.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2017)

Am just debating whether to go and raid the fridge, but I have a cat (Madam Lexi) fast asleep on my lap and moving is not an option.  I'd hate to disturb her.


----------



## Katherine (29 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is there a word that means "to try to find something and fail, but in the process you find something else you were trying to find and failed last time"?



Yes what about when you come to the conclusion that you will never see it again and then it suddenly turns up underneath something that you move!?.......... 



Katherine said:


> An interesting weekend, I dropped my purse.... again.... and I don't think someone is going to bring it back this time. It's either at a service station on the M40 or a layby on the A34. The bank say that the cards have not been used. My dad had to come with me to fill up my car with petrol so I can drive back tomorrow!
> However, we have visited my mum in hospital who is doing well.



......... Because I just found my purse underneath my dressing gown when I picked it up to be used as an extra blanket. It must have fallen out of my bag onto the bed and then I moved it with the dressing gown. 

I'll sleep better now.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> Yes what about when you come to the conclusion that you will never see it again and then it suddenly turns up underneath something that you move!?..........
> 
> ......... Because I just found my purse underneath my dressing gown when I picked it up to be used as an extra blanket. It must have fallen out of my bag onto the bed and then I moved it with the dressing gown.
> 
> I'll sleep better now.


Once you get to sleep!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2017)

Morning. I thought that I would practice doing the bird watch thing yesterday so I went out and put some food out for the birds. As I passed by my garage I must have startled a bird which immediately flew off making a strange alarm call. The bird also startled me as it mainly white with yellow long tail feathers. I think it must have been a Cockatiel. I know that they said that the weather may bring birds across from the continent , but not from that continent.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2017)

Katherine said:


> Yes what about when you come to the conclusion that you will never see it again and then it suddenly turns up underneath something that you move!?..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha I know that feeling of relief..... when I got back from my meeting (and after meeting dash to grab lunch), to discover I'd lifted out the bag that contains all the important things and put it under a spare jumper when I'd emptied my bag to go to the meeting earlier this week). I didn't mind the lack of lunch at all! (Well I kept remembering the nice bar of choc I had got in my basket though).

I have friends this never happens to.... they are so organised and sensible!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Just thought it might help with the core walking.


Thanks for clarifying it. I'm a bit slow today.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2017)

Just listening to Jim Croce's Time in a Bottle on the radio.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Just listening to Jim Croce's Time in a Bottle on the radio.


Magic.


----------



## mybike (29 Jan 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide whether to have a steak pie,cheese on toast or veggie spring rolls for supper.I suppose it's a bit late for a poll.



The answer is clearly all of them.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2017)

The Fragrant MrsP has just left for the USA, should I be concerned?


----------



## mybike (29 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Am just debating whether to go and raid the fridge, but I have a cat (Madam Lexi) fast asleep on my lap and moving is not an option.  I'd hate to disturb her.



Why?


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Just listening to Jim Croce's Time in a Bottle on the radio.


Lovely tune.


----------



## Haitch (29 Jan 2017)

For your delight, a timelapse video of an Australian red aurora:


View: https://vimeo.com/35630244


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2017)

I just received a shock. Gwen managed to find a gap in my jamies and placed a cold damp paw on my tummy.

In other news my wife saw a playful paw under the door and stroked it receiving a torn open finger from Schrodie.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP has just left for the USA, should I be concerned?


I think the USA should be....


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP has just left for the USA, should I be concerned?



You should be if she's meeting Trump


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP has just left for the USA, should I be concerned?



She's gonna beat your times at those Disney runs and she's gonna do it in a Mickey Mouse costume....


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jan 2017)

Big bird watch weekend....black ice and rain on way....
i have to pop to MK too.........what joy


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2017)

I can't seem to find the 7 day quiz? Have I left it under my dressing gown?


----------



## Smithbat (29 Jan 2017)

meta lon said:


> Big bird watch weekend....black ice and rain on way....
> i have to pop to MK too.........what joy


 MK is fine, just avoid Primark.


----------



## mybike (29 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Went out for a short walk tonight and withing a very short while the sky filled with cloud. I noticed some sparkles on the pavement but the temperature is above freezing and may be rising. Be interesting to see what the morning brings.



And this morning it seems quite damp, but the compost heap lid required some effort to break the ice seal and very occasionally the ground felt slippery. There also seemed to be rain drops falling on my head, not enough to be a shower. Could be treacherous this morning.


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2017)




----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jan 2017)

A blueberry rolled off my spoon and tried to make it across the living room floor.... I got the bugger back though.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2017)

The rain has arrived at home but we are now in the car and managed to get ahead of it... I wonder if we can stay ahead, the winds seem light!


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> The rain has arrived at home but we are now in the car and managed to get ahead of it... I wonder if we can stay ahead, the winds seem light!


Sunny here but cold, heated seat on warp factor 2 this morning


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2017)

I really couldn't make my mind up whether to have ginger nuts or a cookie with my coffee this morning.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2017)

User said:


> What did you do? Both, neither, half of each? We really, really need to know.



It was a difficult decision, as you probably know ( have you noticed that when people say "as you probably know", they're going to tell you anyway), both confections have their merits, and because of the soft and larger presence of the cookie, I was most tempted by it's doughy suppleness, but I've not long ago had breakfast of toast with a fresh loaf I made yesterday and lashings of butter, so I didn't feel I was quite in the mood for a cookie. Then again because of the size of the ginger nuts I didn't think one or two was was enough, especially as I was having quite a large cup of Nespresso ( I don't usually drink coffee in the morning, but I was up at 5.30 so I needed a caffeine kick) and four ginger nuts would be greedy, so in the end a compromise was made and I had three ginger nuts and resolved to have the cookie after lunch. A win win or "That's a bingo", I think you'll agree.


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2017)

Been out 'waxoyling' the Ford Fusion. It now has many corrosion free years ahead of it in which to smell of wee and cabbage.

And I now smell of Korrosionsschutzwachs (it's German, doncherknow).


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2017)

It would appear that the fragrant MrsP has signed me up for a free trial of Amazon Prime whilst she is away.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Gravel has just heated up last night's take-away curry and is having it for breakfast.


Accompanied by the half consumed can of flat lager from last night ?.................................................................................Breakfast of champions.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

Bit of a mucky morning out on the roads of Oxfordshire....







Right...off to the Mudguard wimps thread....


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> It would appear that the fragrant MrsP has signed me up for a free trial of Amazon Prime whilst she is away.


She clearly doesn't want you to leave the house while she's away....


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bit of a mucky morning out on the roads of Oxfordshire....
> 
> View attachment 335377
> 
> ...


You look rather fetching I must say


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You look rather fetching I must say


How much have you had to drink today?


----------



## marknotgeorge (29 Jan 2017)

Although I failed to resist my bed's 8 o'clock heat-induced gravitational pull, I have had a fairly productive day. After collecting the girls, dropping one off in town and bringing the other home, I have created a new drawer for my newly purchased cycling wear by going through my collection of t-shirts. I've also fixed the distortion in the drawers with some self-tapping screws and my manly cordless impact wrench. 

TLDRIP: MnG screws his drawers.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> It would appear that the fragrant MrsP has signed me up for a free trial of Amazon Prime whilst she is away.


I am also toying with the idea of trying it, but don't know if I, a) watch enough TV or b) buy enough from Amazon for it to be worthwhile. I will give it some more thought.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jan 2017)

Battery acid for humans.

Ive had a cold since the start of last week and took Friday off work. I can manage the symptoms but could not do anything about my body battery levels running down. 

So yesterday I thought I would try something. Make my own battery acid. It worked a treat and feel far better today.

*Take 1 inch of ginger stem and peel it, Cut it in quarter length ways. Put in it a beaker.

Add the juice of half a lemon and pour on boiling hot water.

Stir in a tea spoon of honey.

Drink while very hot
*
It has certainly done the trick for me.
*
*


----------



## Speicher (29 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> MK is fine, just avoid Primark.



There is a new shop opening here soon called "M and Co". Someone described them to me as a down-market Primark, which does not mean a thing to me. Has Primark got a reputation for slave wages?


----------



## Speicher (29 Jan 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> *Take 1 inch of ginger stem and peel it, Cut it in quarter length ways. Put in it a beaker.
> 
> Add the juice of half a lemon and pour on boiling hot water.
> 
> ...



I think that Beaker does not agree with this suggestion.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2017)

User said:


> That would depend on your relative directions.


I was heading north on the M5... managed to sort of out run it on the way going, but it rained thoroughly on the return journey! Meanwhile the rain was heading in a more NE'erly direction...


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Gravel has just heated up last night's take-away curry and is having it for breakfast.


Yuk.... I can never see the appeal of left overs for breakfast, but I've had porridge almost every morning for the last 10 years......


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bit of a mucky morning out on the roads of Oxfordshire....
> 
> View attachment 335377
> 
> ...



You mean like the one I started the other day.....?

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mudguards-for-carbon-frame-whyte-montpellier-2014.213286/


----------



## marknotgeorge (29 Jan 2017)

Just brought DQ back from town. She's bought some boots with big heels. She's still shorter than me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I think that Beaker does not agree with this suggestion.
> 
> View attachment 335402


Where did you get that photo of me in my younger days?


----------



## Smithbat (29 Jan 2017)

Yesterday on our ride, Mr S described riding his 30 year old mountain bike as like pedalling through treacle. I have been trying to convince him for ages to get a newer bike, so today he is the proud owner of a new Carrera Crossfire 2. He is very happy and even rode it home in the rain. However, this does mean I can no longer lord it over him by getting up hills first!


----------



## Smithbat (29 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Just brought DQ back from town. She's bought some boots with big heels. She's still shorter than me.


 What does DQ mean?


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

Mrs FF has just bought a new Seat Ibiza.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> You mean like the one I started the other day.....?
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mudguards-for-carbon-frame-whyte-montpellier-2014.213286/


No... the whining 'Mudguards on the club run' thread....


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4658929, member: 21629"]As mentioned somewhere above, I wanted to swap brake pads from my heavyweight crap bike to another one (at that moment I even didn't bother to check the model).
Took tools today ... and I couldn't believe my eyes what kind of bike has simply been left by previous tenant a year ago. 
GT Agressor 2. 2012 model. Alivio/Acera components. All parts still original. Both derailleurs work fine.  obvious gem for me. Fork is almost dead but this doesn't bother me.
But swap has been done - rear mudguard + bike bell + lights went from my crap bike on GT. Short test ride to check how everything works.[/QUOTE]
Clearly life is on the up!


----------



## marknotgeorge (29 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> What does DQ mean?


Drama Queen, my 15-year-old, because she's a bit of a drama queen, even for a 15-year-old girl. Mad Scientist is nearly 12-year-old, so monikered because of her frizzy blonde hair.


----------



## Drago (29 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bit of a mucky morning out on the roads of Oxfordshire....
> 
> View attachment 335377


You went for a ride with Roy Orbison? Sweet!

Just been out with a white spirit soaked rag and wiped the dribbles off the Ford Fusion of pensionbookness.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2017)

I've only clocked up 127 miles for January, about my lowest monthly total in living memory, a little while ago I was clocking up that sort of total for a week.


----------



## Smithbat (29 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Drama Queen, my 15-year-old, because she's a bit of a drama queen, even for a 15-year-old girl. Mad Scientist is nearly 12-year-old, so monikered because of her frizzy blonde hair.


I love it! I have a 17 yr old who is in the midst of a-level revising, I may call her FT or frazzled teen


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> There is a new shop opening here soon called "M and Co". Someone described them to me as a down-market Primark, which does not mean a thing to me. Has Primark got a reputation for slave wages?


We have one in my town. There are some good bargains in there and i have to say i would say they are the same if not better than Primark.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Where did you get that photo of me in my younger days?








This is more recent


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jan 2017)

I have an overgrown teenager that visits when he is not jetting around the world.

I call him Kevin






This picture just about sums him up


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Jan 2017)

Away for weekend.
Carpenter started Sat morning.
I was prepared to live with the 5mm mismatch on the windowsills but he isn't, it seems.


----------



## Smithbat (29 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> There is a new shop opening here soon called "M and Co". Someone described them to me as a down-market Primark, which does not mean a thing to me. Has Primark got a reputation for slave wages?


I think they are much of a muchness really, along the lines of Peacocks and Store 21 too.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> No... the whining 'Mudguards on the club run' thread....


Get over yourself.

It's January what do you expect riding with a bunch of cyclists !


----------



## marknotgeorge (29 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have an overgrown teenager that visits when he is not jetting around the world.
> 
> I call him Kevin



I tend to think of myself as a geriatric teenager...


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I tend to think of myself as a geriatric teenager...


He is too, it's quite funny most of the time but Kevin is a very appropriate name for him at times


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4659079, member: 21629"]When you're a teenager or young adult you behave like overgrown child because it's natural.
When you're 30+ years old and more, you behave like an overgrown child because you like it.[/QUOTE]
You know him well


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> She clearly doesn't want you to leave the house while she's away....



Why are wearing 3D glasses?



Mo1959 said:


> I am also toying with the idea of trying it, but don't know if I, a) watch enough TV or b) buy enough from Amazon for it to be worthwhile. I will give it some more thought.



Well, I know he's not popular on these pages, but GT with Clarkson does it for me.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2017)

I have just signed THE petition.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I have just signed THE petition.


Which "The petition" I have a mate who sends me links daily to petitions.... there are sooooo many! She is still convinced signing lots of petitions will stop Brexit!


----------



## Smithbat (29 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I have just signed THE petition.


What petition?


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2017)

https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/171928


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Get over yourself.
> 
> It's January what do you expect riding with a bunch of cyclists !


Clearly you're not aware of my views regarding mudguards on clubruns....


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2017)

CarlP said:


> I have just signed THE petition.



Me too!


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He is too, it's quite funny most of the time but Kevin is a very appropriate name for him at times


That's sooo unfair....


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

:-)
Usually I use Immac....


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

Am listening to the shipping forecast.....in Abingdon.


----------



## marknotgeorge (29 Jan 2017)

@User21629. It's a Sunday. No shaving on a Sunday.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jan 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> I am also toying with the idea of trying it, but don't know if I, a) watch enough TV or b) buy enough from Amazon for it to be worthwhile. I will give it some more thought.


I thought that. In investigating Prime I kinda couldn't get out of the trial. So I went with it. I order a fair amount from amazon so the prime delivery should do fine. I've hardly watched tv since as I'm happily watching several seasons of various programmes. I have deliberately not cancelled since the trial was up 2 weeks ago


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Is that as far as you can get from the sea?


Not quite, I think somewhere like Kenilworth gets that accolade.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I meant you personally


One of my customers is at least 4 hours motorway drive from the sea, so probably not.


----------



## Smithbat (29 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> @User21629. It's a Sunday. No shaving on a Sunday.


Mr S goes by this mantra too, he is all scratchy today.


----------



## StuAff (29 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I tend to think of myself as a geriatric teenager...


Perhaps like the three geriatric teenagers from Brum I'm at the O2 to see- Black Sabbath


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jan 2017)

Massive pasta bolognese, possibly over garliced but who cares about that?
still 2 portions for another time...


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 335461
> 
> 
> Now this deserves a Michelin star - cheese on toast and beans for tea.




4 slices!


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 335461
> 
> 
> Now this deserves a Michelin star - cheese on toast and beans for tea.



I love cheese on toast and baked beans.


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2017)

GM said:


> 4 slices!




It does look yummy though!..... I take it you're packing all your pots and pans away.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2017)

Just sitting down and unwinding with a brew after yellow stickering in Tesco this afternoon. Reasonably productive except for a distinct lack of vegetable matter. Best buys of the day were a dozen pain au chocolat off the bakery counter for £1.50, five nets of clementines for £1.25, one of those giant trays of sushi for 99p and a bag full of cooked chicken thighs from the hot deli counter for 75p. 

There was a monstrous whole salmon (4kg in weight) off the fish counter marked down from £35 to £17. Damn good value at that price, but no hope in hell of getting it in the freezer, so I had to leave it. 

The Chinese ladies (YS regulars) were there this afternoon, so I wished them Happy New Year in hastily-learnt and probably rather execrable Mandarin. 

Picked up a nice ready meal and a chocolate dessert for tonight, so I don't need to bother overly much.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2017)

I didn't get a chance to have my cookie after lunch, so I'm having it now.


----------



## TVC (29 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 335461
> 
> 
> Now this deserves a Michelin star - cheese on toast and beans for tea.


I dispair, have @Fab Foodie and I not taught you anything


----------



## TVC (29 Jan 2017)

We are contemplating the pub.


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2017)

dave r said:


> I've only clocked up 127 miles for January, about my lowest monthly total in living memory, a little while ago I was clocking up that sort of total for a week.



You should be ashamed of yourself Dave


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> @User21629. It's a Sunday. No shaving on a Sunday.


My granda and uncle Jack definitely didn't, and I remember one time the dilemma when they discovered I hadn't got any Sunday best shoes, and the only ones I had were not fit to go to church in!


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 335461
> 
> 
> Now this deserves a Michelin star - cheese on toast and beans for tea.



Never mind what @The Velvet Curtain says, to me you're an inspiration.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 335461
> 
> 
> Now this deserves a Michelin star - cheese on toast and beans for tea.


Now you haven't been following the advice for the colour of your toast


----------



## TVC (29 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Now you haven't been following the advice for the colour of your toast


The fat content of his cheese is very high too, it has split.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2017)

As I was going off vestry, I left the annual meeting midway, just as the priest was going over changes to the parish constitution to make us now not a parish, but a Eucharistic community, and not a vestry, but a mission development team. Because there's no problem a change in vocabulary can't solve.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Massive pasta bolognese, possibly over garliced but who cares about that?
> still 2 portions for another time...


Any garlic in Bolognese is over-garliced surely...


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are contemplating the pub.


Me too, the lad's working there and I need to pick him up at 2300. So me and the dog will ne there for 2200 just in case....


----------



## marknotgeorge (29 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> My granda and uncle Jack definitely didn't, and I remember one time the dilemma when they discovered I hadn't got any Sunday best shoes, and the only ones I had were not fit to go to church in!


This isn't a religious thing, more of a laziness thing.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 335461
> 
> 
> Now this deserves a Michelin star - cheese on toast and beans for tea.


Certainly your presentation is approaching TVC's....


















.....from several light years away....


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Any garlic in Bolognese is over-garliced surely...



My gaff, my rules...


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The fat content of his cheese is very high too, it has split.


paging @Fnaar


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> This isn't a religious thing, more of a laziness thing.


It was just the mention of not shaving etc on a Sunday took me back to my childhood


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 335461
> 
> 
> Now this deserves a Michelin star - cheese on toast and beans for tea.


Finally some food on here that actually looks good enough to eat, food ponces take note 

ps - are the chips on a separate plate?


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4659468, member: 21629"]Is there any thread on CChat were I would be able to write without being gently (or not) told to f**k off ?[/QUOTE]
Tea thread?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Tea thread?


Why exclude a poster from here?


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4659468, member: 21629"]Is there any thread on CChat were I would be able to write without being gently (or not) told to f**k off ?[/QUOTE]
Where did that happen ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4659468, member: 21629"]Is there any thread on CChat were I would be able to write without being gently (or not) told to f**k off ?[/QUOTE]
If you are unhappy with a post press the report button.


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> If you are unhappy with a post press the report button.


I tried that a few times but never get a response, though thinking about it they are mainly your posts


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Here!! Ignore those other nobbers. Most of them inhabit a parallel world. If they get too bad @Hill Wimp and @summerdays have the power to make them disappear.


She should be free to post where she wants to, not have it dictated by other posters.


----------



## mybike (29 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4659144, member: 21629"]
View attachment 335444


"Dear employer of Kevin aka Fab Foodie,

we ask you to change your opinion about wages in your company and pay more money. Everything costs more and more and we have noticed that Kevin struggles to buy some of his daily stuff. He cannot afford even the cheapest razor so his current appearance is way behind from the respectable job he does worldwide (unless that's the reason why you've just sent him to Russia. To fit the locals?).

p.s. beard depilation is not an option. He will faint after the very first piece of hair removed. We also afraid he may start playing with depilator and begin to remove hair from some very sensitive bits of his body.

Yours faithfully,

Kevin's friends
(and Henry)"

p.s. No.2
Kevin, I've got a depilator ...[/QUOTE]


Actually he'd look better with a beard.



marknotgeorge said:


> @User21629. It's a Sunday. No shaving on a Sunday.



No shaving ever!!



Smithbat said:


> Mr S goes by this mantra too, he is all scratchy today.



That's 'cos he shaves. Imagine how sleek & furry he'd be if he didn't.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4659468, member: 21629"]Is there any thread on CChat were I would be able to write without being gently (or not) told to f**k off ?[/QUOTE]
I would hope all of them. What's the story?


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Actually he'd look better with a beard.
> 
> 
> 
> No shaving ever!!


My Dad had a good beard, but I'm unable to grow one :-(


----------



## mybike (29 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 335461
> 
> 
> Now this deserves a Michelin star - cheese on toast and beans for tea.



No bacon.



The Velvet Curtain said:


> I dispair, have @Fab Foodie and I not taught you anything



Should be on a chopping board. You'd get more slices on as well.


----------



## mybike (29 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> No, it's bad for you and as people who know me here will attest, my body is a temple.



Yeh, but a temple to what?


----------



## marknotgeorge (29 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My Dad had a good beard, but I'm unable to grow one :-(



I hope sideburns never come back into fashion. I get curious non-beardy bits in front of my ears.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2017)

I made some fresh guacamole, as avocados were yellow stickered today. Then I rode the trainer, five miles, and now it's siesta time. Right on schedule.


----------



## marknotgeorge (29 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Yeh, but a temple to what?


Offler. To whom the traditional sacrifice is sausages.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I hope sideburns never come back into fashion. I get curious non-beardy bits in front of my ears.


Mine were looking like the sideburns on a 70's bit actor this morning, but they got trimmed.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> No, it's bad for you and as people who know me here will attest, my body is a templ*at*e to *Mr* *Blobby*.



Ahh, I see you're having the same problem as me Rocky, the battery in your wireless keyboard is going and missing out letters as you type. Don't worry, I've filled in the blanks for the viewers at home as it made no sense before....


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jan 2017)

My 23 year old beard and shaven head is purely for the purposes of low maintenance. I used to sport a goatie but then realised wtf! I have a beard and still shave everyday......Full fur ever since.


----------



## marknotgeorge (29 Jan 2017)

My pa also has a fine beard. Well, it is compared to the West German pornstar perm-and-long-droopy-moustache combo he sported about the time my sister was born.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I made some fresh guacamole, as avocados were yellow stickered today. Then I rode the trainer, five miles, and now it's siesta time. Right on schedule.



Snap re avocadoes on yellow sticker today. Avocado on toast for lunch tomorrow  I have some lovely pane pugliese that will be just the ticket for that.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jan 2017)

Just seen pictures of the demonstrations in Washington against Trump and his immigration policy.

Looks like more people there than were at his inauguration.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just seen pictures of the demonstrations in Washington against Trump and his immigration policy.
> 
> Looks like more people there than were at his inauguration.


Yebbut, there are alternative facts....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yebbut, there are alternative facts....


Exactly! There were far more people at his ignorguration.


----------



## TVC (29 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4659468, member: 21629"]Is there any thread on CChat were I would be able to write without being gently (or not) told to f**k off ?[/QUOTE]
I think I know which one you are talking about, he takes that attitude with most people and certainly doesn't know anything about the motivation behind your post. The skill of navigating forums is to work out who the nobbers are and ignore them whilst being open and honest with the good guys.


----------



## TVC (29 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Tea thread?


Is that the thread that got locked for extreme nastyness?


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jan 2017)

I hit the Submit button with a very disappointing two days and six minutes to spare. I seem to have lost my love of risk.

HMRC owe me 25p.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jan 2017)

User said:


> A minute tin of FYP will be in the post within the next 28 working days, maybe


I'm not sure how HMRC will send me the 125 ml of San Miguel that they have cruelly stolen from me. Does the Post Office class San Miguel as a noxious liquid?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is that the thread that got locked for extreme nastyness?


That'd be this one last week.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4659079, member: 21629"]When you're a teenager or young adult you behave like overgrown child because it's natural.
When you're 30+ years old and more, you behave like an overgrown child because you like it.[/QUOTE]
How about when you're in your mid fifties,

Mind it does help if you've got something like this to play on,


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is that the thread that got locked for extreme nastyness?


It left a bad taste in a lot of mouths....


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> My 23 year old beard and shaven head is purely for the purposes of low maintenance. I used to sport a goatie but then realised wtf! I have a beard and still shave everyday......Full fur ever since.


So you can grow it on your chin but not head and I have a very full head of hair but coukdn't grow a beard for Toffee.
What's that about then?


----------



## potsy (30 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It left a bad taste in a lot of mouths....


That'll be the Yorkshire tea


----------



## potsy (30 Jan 2017)

User said:


> I can't sleep. I've been awake since 4.00 am.


I woke at 6am and left the house 10 minutes later, now having a quick coffee before work


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> So you can grow it on your chin but not head and I have w very gull head of hsir but coukdn't grow a beard for Toffee.
> What's that about then?



I don't know, evolution, brexit, willpowerr?

I want answers too, who's hiding the truth from us and more importantly...why?


----------



## TVC (30 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> That'll be the Yorkshire tea


Ah yes those Yorkshire tea plantations where the young tender plants are fed on self importance and general decline


----------



## lutonloony (30 Jan 2017)

Positively tropical out there this morn


----------



## lutonloony (30 Jan 2017)

mybike said:


> Yeh, but a temple to what?


I believe the only similarity to treating the body like a temple, is that Rockymountain leaves his shoes on the outside


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Just checked the weather forecast for Marrakech at the weekend - low to mid 20s C. That'll be perfect!
> 
> We've also checked in for the flight online and booked our transfer from the airport to the hotel.
> 
> Only the packing left to do. As it's just a long weekend, we're doing hand luggage only.



Are you going to Marrakesh Reg? You've kept that quiet...


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jan 2017)

I overslept !

It's all this country air. Going home today


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Just checked the weather forecast for Marrakech at the weekend - low to mid 20s C. That'll be perfect!
> 
> We've also checked in for the flight online and booked our transfer from the airport to the hotel.
> 
> Only the packing left to do. As it's just a long weekend, we're doing hand luggage only.


Careful what you smoke out there, there is some very sub standard stuff around


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2017)

Indeed. It's often mistaken for the Taj Mahal.


----------



## Drago (30 Jan 2017)

That's ok. These days I look more like the bombed remains of Coventry Cathedral.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You might say that but I couldn't possibly comment



Would that be due to your commitment to the glass houses adage? 

He says from a position of questionable strength....


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jan 2017)

My crocheting buddy has left


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I see what you did there.......nice link there with being stoned



Haha, I hadn't spotted that link....nice one


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2017)

Morning, it is Mrs. Me's Birthday today.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I overslept !
> 
> It's all this country air. Going home today


First time I've woken you up and you've been happy about it


----------



## Smithbat (30 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it is Mrs. Me's Birthday today.


Morning and very many happy returns to your good lady


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My crocheting buddy has left


And the knit overslept too....


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I overslept !
> 
> It's all this country air. Going home today



It's grim down here today. Grey and mizzle about out there. Warmish though. Probably no ride today, we'll see.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (30 Jan 2017)

We currently have 28 toilet rolls in the house.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2017)

Building news

Tower 1.. They keep a'pouring and it keeps a'rising.






Tower 2 The Cement Shroud has been delivered today so we should start to see that rise too in a few days.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2017)

Bonus building news


More concrete pouring . not one truck but two..


----------



## Speicher (30 Jan 2017)

I have a bee in my bonnet!

One of those free magazines arrived on Saturday. Usually the content is high quality, with articles about local businesses. This time, however, they chose to include a long "joke" about a person pretending to be drunk, whilst not being drunk. This attracts the attention of a Policeman. The breathalyser shows that he is not under the influence of alcohol. Then he admits that he is "the designated decoy". I presume that people who have been drinking are now driving off, while the Policeman is busy with the "decoy"

Is it me or is this not at all funny? There are many subjects for humour, but surely not, in my opinion, drivers under the influence of alcohol. 

It is a small publication, so I spoke to the Editor this morning. She basically said that they include a joke each month, and they avoid anything vulgar or rascist, and that if I considered this "joke" offensive, that was my problem, not hers. What does the panel think?


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2017)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> We currently have 28 toilet rolls in the house.


No schitt!


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have a bee in my bonnet!
> 
> One of those free magazines arrived on Saturday. Usually the content is high quality, with articles about local businesses. This time, however, they chose to include a long "joke" about a person pretending to be drunk, whilst not being drunk. This attracts the attention of a Policeman. The breathalyser shows that he is not under the influence of alcohol. Then he admits that he is "the designated decoy". I presume that people who have been drinking are now driving off, while the Policeman is busy with the "decoy"
> 
> ...


There are a gazzilion jokes in the world. That was exceedingly poor choice and not even funny.


----------



## Speicher (30 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> There are a gazzilion jokes in the world. That was exceedingly poor choice and not even funny.



I got the impression that her response was rehearsed, to cover lots of situations.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jan 2017)

I drank far too much last night but today I'm feeling disconcertingly well, even serene by my standards. Strange how alcohol works sometimes.


----------



## marknotgeorge (30 Jan 2017)

I didn't exactly feel anxious this morning, but I had the fog of not-knowing-what-I'm-doing in the back of my head, and now I feel a bit drained. Hmmm.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> No schitt!


Hence the 28 rolls of toilet paper.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jan 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I didn't exactly feel anxious this morning, but I had the fog of not-knowing-what-I'm-doing in the back of my head, and now I feel a bit drained. Hmmm.


Take 5.

Tomorrow is another day


----------



## Smithbat (30 Jan 2017)

Hmmm, I want to complete my Leader training but it looks like I wont be able to get on a course until October. Grrrrrr


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Hmmm, I want to complete my Leader training but it looks like I wont be able to get on a course until October. Grrrrrr


Can't you nip into a neighbouring district?


----------



## Speicher (30 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> I got the impression that her response was rehearsed, to cover lots of situations.



My eldest's brother's best friend was killed in a drunk driving incident. 

The drunk driver was my brother's son-in-law. I think my brother never spoke to his son-in-law again.


----------



## Smithbat (30 Jan 2017)

classic33 said:


> Can't you nip into a neighbouring district?


They are done at County level, I am hoping they do them nationally or something so I can get on one.


----------



## Speicher (30 Jan 2017)

On a much lighter note, I have been compiling the Person Specification regarding the vacancy for my Chef Executive Hofficer.

So far, I have put the following, and would welcome suggestions for other specs that I should include.

Essential:
Non-smoker, although the occasional cigar will be allowed
Have the ability to ride an elephant (Elephants will reside in my garage)
Able to procure foreign edible and drinkable items
Able to cook to high standard, and clear up the kitchen if they make an enormous mess.

Preferable:
Provide own Personal Protective Equipment for working in a kitchen environment.
To be comfortable around two cats, namely one four year old Bob, and one eleven year old Tasha.


----------



## Speicher (30 Jan 2017)

On another lighter note... Potsy is at work, so he does not need to see this:

Knitlandia

If you click on "go to images", the third one down in the left hand column is about "A thing for socks and a very big plan".


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> On a much lighter note, I have been compiling the Person Specification regarding the vacancy for my Chef Executive Hofficer.
> 
> So far, I have put the following, and would welcome suggestions for other specs that I should include.
> 
> ...


Sounds much like most of my current duties....
Is there a transfer fee?


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2017)

My nice white car is now white again, not the muddy brown colour it was when we got back from Middleton Hall. I've also fitted a set of rubber mats to protect the carpets.


----------



## TVC (30 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> On a much lighter note, I have been compiling the Person Specification regarding the vacancy for my Chef Executive Hofficer.
> 
> So far, I have put the following, and would welcome suggestions for other specs that I should include.
> 
> ...


It's as if the job spec was written for me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2017)

Tonight I have mostly been protesting....,







That'll sort the bu993r


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2017)

Well done you!  Have seen the pics from Whitehall on the news - it's just staggering.


----------



## TVC (30 Jan 2017)

Good work @Fab Foodie


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2017)

Thanks. Not everyone was on message....


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2017)

Reynard said:


> Well done you!  Have seen the pics from Whitehall on the news - it's just staggering.


I was in London today and would have like to have stayed, but was knackered.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> Me too, in Brighton. A very good and very vocal turnout


I especially enjoyed the chanting and shouting....


----------



## TVC (30 Jan 2017)

We are someplace where Rocky resides. La La Land.


----------



## potsy (30 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Tonight I have mostly been protesting....,
> 
> View attachment 335560
> 
> ...



Is this about @Marmion's chippy shutting?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Tonight I have mostly been protesting....,
> 
> View attachment 335560
> 
> ...


Did all the shops have names that rhymed?


----------



## mybike (30 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Tonight I have mostly been protesting....,
> 
> View attachment 335560
> 
> ...



Why?


In other news it's raining & the spider is back on my security camera!

Weather must have warmed a bit.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2017)

Marmion said:


> Did all the shops have names that rhymed?


Of course. It's a very erudite place....
We were standing just outside the designer Hugo Boss and the adult supplies shop, Toss.


----------



## TVC (30 Jan 2017)

Don't tell anyone, but I quite enjoyed that film.


On more serious matters.
I will be following Tiny, The Prof and Fabbers out on the streets at the appropriate time


----------



## marknotgeorge (30 Jan 2017)

So to bed. If I can shut my amygdala up...


----------



## Katherine (30 Jan 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it is Mrs. Me's Birthday today.


Wishing Mrs Me a very Happy Birthday. 



Speicher said:


> I have a bee in my bonnet!
> 
> One of those free magazines arrived on Saturday. Usually the content is high quality, with articles about local businesses. This time, however, they chose to include a long "joke" about a person pretending to be drunk, whilst not being drunk. This attracts the attention of a Policeman. The breathalyser shows that he is not under the influence of alcohol. Then he admits that he is "the designated decoy". I presume that people who have been drinking are now driving off, while the Policeman is busy with the "decoy"
> 
> ...



I agree with you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jan 2017)

Rubbish nights sleep 

and Henry has hurt his back paw so it's off to the vets for him tomorrow


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Rubbish nights sleep


Run out of gin?


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Rubbish nights sleep
> 
> and Henry has hurt his back paw so it's off to the vets for him tomorrow


Poor Henry. GWS little fella


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jan 2017)

He is feeling a little sorry for himself but at least it will give Sasha a break from being chased around by him for a few days.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Run out of gin?


Totally out 

No alcohol will pass my lips for at least 2 weeks now


----------



## summerdays (31 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Rubbish nights sleep
> 
> and Henry has hurt his back paw so it's off to the vets for him tomorrow


Me too... realised having gone to bed at 10 ish, I managed to see the clock around, 11, 1, 3 and 5 before finally waking at 6! The only good thing that can be said is that I feel asleep fairly quickly each time!

Poor Henry.... I realised I didn't even read that bit until after I hit post..... anybody got some spare matchsticks....?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2017)

Morning. It looks a bit damp and dark out.
These new Doctor Who's don't seem to last very long!


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Totally out
> 
> No alcohol will pass my lips for at least 2 weeks now


Has she been banged up?


----------



## TVC (31 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Has she been banged up?


No she's still got her coke and poppers.


----------



## TVC (31 Jan 2017)

Not sure why LaLa Land got so many award nominations, still a fun bit of escapism though, I think Hills should take Fabbers, he will love it.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Rubbish nights sleep
> 
> and Henry has hurt his back paw so it's off to the vets for him tomorrow



Hugs for my little gingernut.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jan 2017)

User said:


> And what about Henry?


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jan 2017)




----------



## hopless500 (31 Jan 2017)

It's Monday


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2017)

My wife was watching a video yesterday afternoon. It was West Side Story, it was one of her birthday presents. I'm not really into musicals with all that prancing about for no apparent reason, but I started watching bits of it and started noticing some of the actors and placing them in other films. Ah! That actor was in 633 Squadron, he was a Norwegian, that chap was in The Swiss Family Robinson, and then I noticed the leading female actress. She looks very much like Natilie Wood and she drowned in an accident. It is strange how memory works, or the way mine does anyway.


----------



## Smithbat (31 Jan 2017)

I cannot decide on chilli or spaghetti bolognese for dinner tonight. I am leaning towards chilli though.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Jan 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Run out of gin?


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I cannot decide on chilli or spaghetti bolognese for dinner tonight. I am leaning towards chilli though.



Both


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2017)

As it's Friday I think a small cooked breakfast is in order 

Though looking out the window I'm not sure it's time, still dark out


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2017)

Whilst doing the Garden Bird Watch I noticed this Pied Wagtail!

The Blackbirds have also gone mad, I counted 12 of them yesterday.


----------



## Smithbat (31 Jan 2017)

So, at 11am I got the call that all parents dread. School nurse calls saying FT is complaining of pain in her ankle and we think she needs to go to A&E as it is lumpy and creaking when she moves it. I picked her up, she can walk but weight bearing is painful. On the way to A&E I enquire as to why FT has not told me of any pain her foot, and she says that she didn't think much of it, just though she had an achey foot and today it got unbearable. We got into A&E which has many people sat outside and my heart sinks and I think I am here for the day.

She books in, the receptionist says that someone from the Minor Injuries unit will call her through. This happens 15 minutes later, she is taken through, a very matter of fact and nice Nurse Practitioner asks her questions, and examines her ankles. She is told she has bruised her achilles tendon which has caused tendonitis which is why it creaks and grates when she walks. Advised to stop wearing her DM's for the time being and to wear trainers, ice packs to help it go down and ibruprofen for up to three weeks, we were in and out in under an hour. Thank you Stoke Mandeville Hospital and the NHS.


----------



## Speicher (31 Jan 2017)

@Smithbat 

Good to hear that you had a short wait. I have had some very very long waits in A & E.


----------



## Speicher (31 Jan 2017)

Mr Ocado sent me a voucher yesterday for 15% off my next order. They do free deliver on Wednesdays. 

I have ordered some Yorkshire Provender soups - Cauliflower cheese soup, and mushroom with wholegrain black rice soup. @User suggested this particular brand. Also stocking up on Rosé Port and white wine.


----------



## marknotgeorge (31 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 335629
> 
> 
> Gravel has just bought this book. Not because he wants to read but because he likes the author's name.



I'm not sure he'd like one of the author's names. Isn't that where they stick something... and then scrape...


----------



## Haitch (31 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 335629
> 
> 
> Gravel has just bought this book. Not because he wants to read but because he likes the author's name.



It's a small world department. 
The woman who translated it, Jane Hedley-Prôle, sits in the office opposite mine.


----------



## Speicher (31 Jan 2017)

I have just bought this book:


----------



## Speicher (31 Jan 2017)

@User14044 

Has Gravel heard of Funk and Wagnall, the publishers?


----------



## Speicher (31 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Don't encourage him, Wol



They mostly publish Encycyclo Escycl Dictionaries.


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Jan 2017)

I just finished my bar of CoOp orange flavoured dark chocolate.


----------



## Speicher (31 Jan 2017)

That reminds me to order some Lindt white chocolate for tomorrow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jan 2017)

I'm rather tired 

Henry is at the vets tomorrow at 10. He is also having his annual jabs.

My credit card is going to get severely bent.


----------



## summerdays (31 Jan 2017)

I've just phoned the power company to tell them that we have been getting problems with our power supply.... he said they will send someone round this afternoon! (They better be quick as afternoon is almost finished in my books but I'm impressed with how quick the response is, given we have been putting up with it for weeks now!)


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Rubbish nights sleep
> 
> and Henry has hurt his back paw so it's off to the vets for him tomorrow



Same here. Not helped by a certain blue & white madam deciding to sleep on my head. And poking me in the face (with claws) simply because she wanted attention at stupid-o-clock in the morning.

Pawsies crossed for Henry, hope it's nothing serious xxx


----------



## summerdays (31 Jan 2017)

Children .... behave please!!


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Jan 2017)

postman said:


> Going out to buy my brother his birthday card.I wish his birthday was in July or August.


I should think he does too...


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2017)

potsy said:


> Both


Chilli Mac, a Cincinnati favorite


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2017)

Speicher said:


> They mostly publish Encycyclo Escycl Dictionaries.


Some other Funks own a big seed company near me. There is also a forest called Funks Grove, and a Funk Home, which houses a museum of lapidary. May be worth a really long bike ride, some day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2017)

Oh, and the forest also has a sugarbush as well.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2017)

Lapidary - ooo, nice  I like sparkly things. 

The Natural History museum has a very nice section of gemstones, both cut and uncut.


----------



## summerdays (31 Jan 2017)

Leccy men have arrived with ladders and are about to switch it off soon.... glad I decided on quick pasta for tea and no shower!


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2017)

Hope you get your power back soon.


----------



## summerdays (31 Jan 2017)

Back on again.... they are very nice men to climb ladders in this weather, I was honestly expecting them to say we will come back to fix it in the daylight! Excellent service!


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2017)

Blimey, that was quick...


----------



## Smithbat (31 Jan 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Chilli Mac, a Cincinnati favorite


We went for chilli, I went and got the 84% dark chocolate especially. It was lush!


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> What you need is a holiday, Reg


Someplace warm


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Guess what I'm doing Thursday evening?


Boot camp?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2017)

User13710 said:


> It was Natalie Wood, but it wasn't her voice singing.


Did she have a stunt double for that part?


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> Leccy men have arrived with ladders and are about to switch it off soon.... glad I decided on quick pasta for tea and no shower!





summerdays said:


> Back on again.... they are very nice men to climb ladders in this weather, I was honestly expecting them to say we will come back to fix it in the daylight! Excellent service!





summerdays said:


> Back on again.... they are very nice men to climb ladders in this weather, I was honestly expecting them to say we will come back to fix it in the daylight! Excellent service!



So how about doing us a favour and having that shower now...xx


----------



## TVC (31 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Guess what I'm doing Thursday evening?


Smearing your wedding tackle in Marmite and getting next door's cat to lick it off?


----------



## tyred (31 Jan 2017)

My phone charger works better when I switch on the plug


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Smearing your wedding tackle in Marmite and getting next door's cat to lick it off?


I think that's usually Friday entertainment.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Smearing your wedding tackle in Marmite and getting next door's cat to lick it off?



I genuinely know someone who did this with cat food and his own family cat.

it was not me btw....


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2017)

I find bookface the most infuriating thing to try to navigate!


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Jan 2017)

User14044mountain said:


>



 Don't worry Rocky, it wasn't you either. Unless there's something you need to tell us....


----------



## Smithbat (31 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Smearing your wedding tackle in Marmite and getting next door's cat to lick it off?


Why waste marmite on a cat???


----------



## TVC (31 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Why waste marmite on a cat???







 that sounded like you were volunteering.


----------



## gbb (31 Jan 2017)

gbb said:


> Just had a blood orange...very nice too.


Repeat mundane news, just had another.
Tarocco blood oranges packed for Aldi. Very nice, juicy, peel easy and not too red inside for anyone that's into oranges.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> that sounded like you were volunteering.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2017)

User said:


> Yep! Is that stupid before I fly?


What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Jan 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Why waste marmite on a cat???




I'm in the queue jar in hand....


----------



## lutonloony (31 Jan 2017)

White cat just savaged me because I tried to get to tv remote that she was sleeping on. Didn't seem terribly upset when I told her she was excluded from breakfast feeding!


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2017)

Tortie Poppycat is fast asleep on the bed.

Madam Lexi is currently sticking her claws into my arse cheek again - she has a whim that needs catering to it seems, but I've just fed her (the girls shared a pork steak for their supper), there's water in the fountain, I've groomed her, she's got her nightly hot water bottle... I'll be damned if i know what she wants... World dominations, I suspect...


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jan 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Smearing your wedding tackle in Marmite and getting next door's cat to lick it off?


You worry me


----------



## TVC (31 Jan 2017)

hopless500 said:


> You worry me


then I'm doing my job right.


----------



## slowmotion (31 Jan 2017)

A ring-pull came off my can of continental lager this evening. Quite unusual. I noted the event in my diary.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Jan 2017)

slowmotion said:


> A ring-pull came off my can of continental lager this evening. Quite unusual. I noted the event in my diary.



I trust you got in though>?


----------



## tyred (31 Jan 2017)

slowmotion said:


> A ring-pull came off my can of continental lager this evening. Quite unusual. I noted the event in my diary.



Buy bottles! Buy cider....


----------



## slowmotion (31 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I trust you got in though>?


I fished it out of my glass only a couple of minutes ago. All's well.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2017)

How goes the "Centre for World Domination"?


----------



## TVC (31 Jan 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I fished it out of my glass only a couple of minutes ago. All's well.


We can rest easy in our beds tonight.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We can rest easy in our beds tonight.


Mercifully, I seem to have avoided a dangerous case of aluminium poisoning, and my oesophagus has not been traumatised.

Thank you for your concern.


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Mercifully, I seem to have avoided a dangerous case of aluminium poisoning, and my oesophagus has not been traumatised.
> 
> Thank you for your concern.


For the record may I point out that if you insist on drinking beer out of aluminium then you deserve everything you get.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> How goes the "Centre for World Domination"?



What with a new US president and all, things have been pretty hectic actually. 







I'm varnishing the desk and deciding which type of comb-over to have.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> For the record may I point out that if you insist on drinking beer out of aluminium then you deserve everything you get.



Wasn't there a link between aluminium in the water supply and dementia?. I hope those nice people at San Miguel coat the metal in a thin layer of plastic.


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Wasn't there a link between aluminium in the water supply and dementia?. I hope those nice people at San Miguel coat the metal in a thin layer of plastic.


Ah San Miguel, sorry, I thought you were drinking proper beer, as you were, sorry.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Ah San Miguel, sorry, I thought you were drinking proper beer, as you were, sorry.


Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> A ring-pull came off my can of continental lager this evening. Quite unusual. I noted the event in my diary.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Churchkey


----------



## slowmotion (1 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Churchkey


Well I never! I'm surprised by my apparent piety.


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 335714


Clearly you do know me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> A ring-pull came off my can of continental lager this evening. Quite unusual. I noted the event in my diary.


Can? Oh no dear boy, that will never do...


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I trust you got in though>?


#hammeredonstella


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I seem to have been struck down by man flu, which oddly I think I got from old Mrs Rocky. Not what I wanted as we are preparing for our move.



Oh dear, hope it's just a mild dose and you feel better soon. 
Good luck with your move.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2017)

Forgive me it's been two days since my last report. 

I have nothing to report.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Feb 2017)

Nothing going on here.

As you were.


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2017)

Awake early on my first day off, coffee is on


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Feb 2017)

morning.


----------



## Smithbat (1 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I seem to have been struck down by man flu, which oddly I think I got from old Mrs Rocky. Not what I wanted as we are preparing for our move.


I hope you feel better soon, dose up well with everything in the cupboard, that is Mr S's way of coping.


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2017)

Good morning, I was hoping to get a ride in today, but it's a misty moisty morning in Coventry.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2017)

Morning, it is drey and Grizzly here.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2017)

I'm


User14044mountain said:


> I seem to have been struck down by man flu, which oddly I think I got from old Mrs Rocky. Not what I wanted as we are preparing for our move.


If you don't tell it you are moving you may be able to sneak away and leave it behind.

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2017)

My wife is watching what appears to be two women in a cell from Cell Block H making entirely useful things out of fabric !

I must be having a good day otherwise I would be totally convinced in what they are doing.


----------



## mybike (1 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Awake early on my first day off, coffee is on



Off what?


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Feb 2017)

At the vets with Henry. 

Only took me 10 minutes to wrestle him into the basket.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Feb 2017)

It's Friday 
( I have to get through the day, but it's getting progressively shorter )


----------



## hopless500 (1 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> At the vets with Henry.
> 
> Only took me 10 minutes to wrestle him into the basket.


Updates required


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

I have made my wife very happy this morning.






I have secured tickets to see Sigur Ros in the Autumn


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> At the vets with Henry.
> 
> Only took me 10 minutes to wrestle him into the basket.


You need to reverse him in.

I hope the little soldier will be fine.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Feb 2017)

Ginger Ninja update.

All checked over nothing found but a dose of anti inflammatory given. He has probably bruised his paw. Annual jabs also administered.

Now feeling rather sorry for himself.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have made my wife very happy this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is a Sigur Ros?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2017)

My daughter's kitten has been out chasing imaginary things in a large puddle. He would stop from time to time to dry his paws!


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ginger Ninja update.
> 
> All checked over nothing found but a dose of anti inflammatory given. He has probably bruised his paw. Annual jabs also administered.
> 
> Now feeling rather sorry for himself.


Poor thing


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2017)

Bird box is in, and I saw the first visitor to the bird bath earlier


----------



## hopless500 (1 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Bird box is in, and I saw the first visitor to the bird bath earlier
> 
> View attachment 335744


Don't you have a spirit level???


----------



## Speicher (1 Feb 2017)

The bird bath is very nice Potsy!


----------



## Speicher (1 Feb 2017)

A bigger one would be nice, like the one at Rocky's new house!


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> What is a Sigur Ros?


You lot wouldn't know culture if it walked up and gave you a big wet kiss


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> A bigger one would be nice, like the one at Rocky's new house!
> 
> View attachment 335748


Mine has a Nymph in it,


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Don't you have a spirit level???


Shut it you, Mancland is very hilly, there is very little level ground


----------



## Speicher (1 Feb 2017)

Today I can choose my weather!

If I look out of the front windows, it is grey sky with showers. Out of the back windows I can see blue sky and sunshine.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Shut it you, Mancland is very hilly, there is very little level ground


That's not what your occasional cycling photos show


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Something you have to take a long course of antibiotics for I think.....


Not you as well, I thought you were well read.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> This shows off my new water feature quite nicely, I think:
> 
> View attachment 335758


Lovely, that will make for a grand cycling festival meet.


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I might even invite @potsy........oh, hold on, he's banned from Oxford.


No, I only got banned from Abingdon


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You lot wouldn't know culture if it walked up and gave you a big wet kiss



Ah right, Sigur Ros is a cheese.


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> That's not what your occasional cycling photos show


Oi!!


----------



## Smithbat (1 Feb 2017)

I have just spoke to a lovely lady at British Gas!


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (1 Feb 2017)

Gregg's in Leeds bus station has run out of cups to serve drinks. No hot chocolate for me


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2017)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Gregg's in Leeds bus station has run out of cups to serve drinks. No hot chocolate for me


We live in a world of decreased expectations.


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I hate the first of the month...
> 
> I get paid on the 28th of the month and you get that nice feeling when you look at your bank account. And then the first of the month comes and all the direct debits go out... and about £1,500 disappears.


Good Grief, my fixed outgoings are £250/month, the rest is spending money


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Good Grief, my fixed outgoings are £2r0/month, the rest is spending money


£1500 wouldn't even cover my DD to the kebab shop


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2017)

I'm sat in the garden centre at Ullesthorpe with a cup of coffee and a toasted teacake.


----------



## postman (1 Feb 2017)

The Sun is out,well it was a couple of mins ago.It's also pocket money day.Yes how sad aged 66 i have an allowance for the month.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I hate the first of the month...
> 
> I get paid on the 28th of the month and you get that nice feeling when you look at your bank account. And then the first of the month comes and all the direct debits go out... and about £1,500 disappears.


Snap.


----------



## Smithbat (1 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I hate the first of the month...
> 
> I get paid on the 28th of the month and you get that nice feeling when you look at your bank account. And then the first of the month comes and all the direct debits go out... and about £1,500 disappears.


Same here, apart from mine is slightly less at


postman said:


> The Sun is out,well it was a couple of mins ago.It's also pocket money day.Yes how sad aged 66 i have an allowance for the month.


My dad does too!


----------



## KEEF (1 Feb 2017)

Seagull just flew past my window


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the garden centre at Ullesthorpe with a cup of coffee and a toasted teacake.


They do a very good line in cakes there.


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

User said:


> You'll be delighted to know I'm giving them another go - I've got _Von_ on...


Early stuff is OK, but they have matured and developed very well. try Valtari.


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2017)

Sat in the dark. Engineers adjusted the lights where my desk is because two part timers don't like the lights. The lighting is now a third of the rest of the office and less than half the minimum lumen. I'm stuck now as I have a sit stand desk that won't fit where the normal lighting is.

Some right idiots in this place. If I move they will all poop themselves as I have to have this desk due to my back and it's an occy health issue.

Getting headaches already. I'm here in the office about 3 x the hours of the part timers... 

You can't make it up


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2017)

Was peeing with rain this morning, so shimmied up on the loft to sort some stuff instead. Really shouldn't have spent time perusing the vintage bikes board last night as one of the tasks was unearthing a bicycle. 

In this case, a 1930s boys bike - a Hercules with I think, an 18 inch frame and 20 inch wheels. Rescued it from a skip in Epsom when I was 13 and rode it for a couple of summers. Sort of rather tempted to bring it down, clean it up and ride it again as I haven't grown that much since...  It's got rod brakes and one of those spring-y, boing-y saddles... Could be a bit of a blast.

It's stopped raining now and the sun's come out, so I think I'm going to toddle off for a ride.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> At the vets with Henry.
> 
> Only took me 10 minutes to wrestle him into the basket.



A top-opening wire one is the answer to that problem


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> A top-opening wire one is the answer to that problem


Mine is a top opening one but he wriggles more than a worm.


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2017)

On a positive note. We are trying to organise a trip to the Crystal Maze with work when it comes to Manchester.

Got at least 6 of an 8 person team.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Feb 2017)

I've been on housekeeping this morning.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Ah right, Sigur Ros is a cheese.


Eh la, is he a Red or a Blue?


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

User said:


> OK as background noise but I don't know if I'd want to spend a couple of hours at a concert.


I don't think I'll mention Nils Frahm then.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2017)

I have been clearing up the dog 'eggs' in the garden. 

NettieTheDog decided to leave another just as I sat down for a cup of tea.


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2017)

User said:


> OK as background noise but I don't know if I'd want to spend a couple of hours at a concert.


I just listened to some of it, OMG what drivel


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2017)

It would seem that Sigur Ros is not a cheese after all, but in fact a Icelandic beat combo that have composed many many many variations of the Funeral March.


----------



## craigwend (1 Feb 2017)

I accidentally set off my car alarm - but reset / turned it off very quickly


----------



## Smithbat (1 Feb 2017)

Co op had a special offer on caramel doughnuts. Yum


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Co op had a special offer on caramel doughnuts. Yum



Yesterday I finished my cardiac rehab session went for a cuppa and couldn't resist a slice of their excellent Coffee and Walnut cake, it was only a quid a generous slice.


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

User said:


> OK as background noise but I don't know if I'd want to spend a couple of hours at a concert.


 Background music?


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2017)




----------



## marknotgeorge (1 Feb 2017)

I'm feeling kinda squished. And I can't find my USB power bank. I need it for the weekend, but if I buy a new one it'll turn up.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> Have you tried cuddling him in a towel, and then putting him and towel into the cat carrier together? I have seen a vet do that with a recalcitrant cat.


Now that is not a bad idea.

I must remember to try it next time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Background music?



Sounds like a soundtrack for a trendy insurance commercial


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Feb 2017)

Papering a ceiling is really chuffing tricky.


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like a soundtrack for a trendy insurance commercial


I don't know why I bother


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Mine is a top opening one but he wriggles more than a worm.



Ah... One of those...

My two are fine, but then again, they're shown regularly, so they're kind of used to it. Another way is to put a clothes peg on the scruff - it just calms them down a wee bit.


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2017)

Disaster!!!

Chippy is shut!!

Fall back option of kebab night is looking iffy too as there is traffic chaos after a smash just down the road from me, may starve tonight


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Disaster!!!
> 
> Chippy is shut!!
> 
> Fall back option of kebab night is looking iffy too as there is traffic chaos after a smash just down the road from me, may starve tonight


At least it's not closed for 3 weeks!

It's not for 3 weeks is it?...


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2017)

Pot noodle instead, then?


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> Yesterday I finished my cardiac rehab session went for a cuppa and couldn't resist a slice of their excellent Coffee and Walnut cake, it was only a quid a generous slice.


Aren't walnuts healthy?...


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


>




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lq0fUa0vW_E


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIBTg7q9oNc


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> At least it's not closed for 3 weeks!
> 
> It's not for 3 weeks is it?...


I bloody hope not!



Reynard said:


> Pot noodle instead, then?



Pizza


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I don't know why I bother


We kid, because we love.


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ah... One of those...
> 
> My two are fine, but then again, they're shown regularly, so they're kind of used to it. Another way is to put a clothes peg on the scruff - it just calms them down a wee bit.


Lu uses that trick on me.


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Aren't walnuts healthy?...



I believe so, lifes too short to pass up all opportunities for eating cake.


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

The food ponce in me has worked out how to satisfy Potsy.

https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/gallery/2012/feb/08/how-to-make-a-doner-kebab


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Half of the fun of a kebab is buying it from a street corner van and wondering whether you'll get salmonella from it.


I'm sure you and the Prof often have a dirty doner when you get chucked out of Weatherspoons on a Friday night.


----------



## Smithbat (1 Feb 2017)

I can't remember the last time I had a kebab! Oh how I sometimes miss my mispent youth.


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a kebab! Oh how I sometimes miss my mispent youth.



I've never eaten a kebab.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2017)

Don't try the frozen ones from Iceland. Just don't...


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I've never eaten a kebab.


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2017)

Only us youngsters ear them Dave


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I've never eaten a kebab.


If you ever are in Leicester this is the only Kebab shop I'd recommend, run by a Greek Cypriot couple.
Superb

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...d.html&usg=AFQjCNF405OJqTkDZ2THpnUXK9DC9hXqog


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> If you ever are in Leicester this is the only Kebab shop I'd recommend, run by a Greek Cypriot couple.
> Superb
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjIhrf47u_RAhXoI8AKHYObD68QFggyMAE&url=https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g186334-d5240897-Reviews-Pavlos_Kebabs_And_Pizzas-Leicester_Leicestershire_England.html&usg=AFQjCNF405OJqTkDZ2THpnUXK9DC9hXqog



I'll pass.


----------



## marknotgeorge (1 Feb 2017)

One of the components I ordered for my dynohub-to-USB box that Maplin originally sent the wrong bit for came today. It's a web-only part, and it doesn't fit on the veroboard - the pins are too far apart! The part that _does_ fit is available in-store. Funny, that...

I have to collect the last bits from the store tomorrow, and I have a packet of PCB mounting screws in the post, then I'll _finally _have all the bits.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I've never eaten a kebab.


I've never eaten a kebab sober.


----------



## Speicher (1 Feb 2017)

I think that the last time I ate a kebab might have been in Saudi Arabia in about 1968.

The last and only the second time I ate something from a MacDonald's would have been in 2001.  The first time was probably in 1991.

I do not think I will eat any more fast food.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2017)

I'm just having a nice mug of tea.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Feb 2017)

I spent twelve hours on my knees today, finishing an hour ago. I wasn't worshipping, just plumbing in a couple of new water tanks in the loft. My knees seem to have lost a fair bit of feeling.

At present, the central heating is out of action. and only the kitchen cold tap and downstairs loo is functioning. It could be a lot worse.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Feb 2017)

You know those pockets in Cargo Pants, the ones down the sides of legs near the knees? You know what they're for don'cha, why they're the size they are? They are for kebabs that's what, and there's two, cos when you're Brahms'd you eat a kebab, throw up in the gutter, then you eat the second kebab to take the taste away. 

And you know why Cargo Pants are often that dull green? That's cos when you haven't got any money for a taxi you can get into any car with them just by rubbing your leg against the car door.....


They're khaki trousers! 


Ithangyou!


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2017)

Several mugs of tea and a heck of a lot of googling later...

I think I was far too optimistic in thinking the Hercules was 1930s vintage. It seems that they pretty well much made the same model (Ranger) from the late 30s right through to the late 60s, rod brakes and bolt-on seat stays and all...  Head badge is not pre-war for all that it looks very art deco, and at some stage the bike's been re-painted rather badly. Two options there. Either it's just a bad bodge of the original paint job or it is an older bike that's undergone a garden shed tart up to make it look more current. These bikes were made like tanks and guess they went through multiple owners...

There *is* a serial number (I think) on the seatpost bracket. Will have a looksy at that tomorrow. And throw some pics at the bods on the vintage board.


----------



## TVC (2 Feb 2017)

I am up, very long day at work ahead. Fancy a kebab though.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Feb 2017)

Oer don't see you round at this time much.

Slumming it with the workers


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2017)

Sipping my coffee and listening to the rain against the window.... yuk sounds horrible... if only I had the option to stay in bed....


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Feb 2017)

Nice dry and mild here


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nice dry and mild here




I will try to pack it up and send it your direction then, I wouldn't like to keep it all to myself!


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2017)

User said:


> It's dark out there...


Is that a surprise? But oh how I long for the days when it's light out there.... bliss, it's on its way!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2017)

Morning, I was wake at just after 3 this morning. I have put the recycling out and discovered that there is grey stuff moving this way dropping wet stuff.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> We are just waiting for the removals lorry. Im sitting on a full packing case eating muesli and drinking coffee. I'm looking forward to tomorrow


Good Luck! A very exciting day ahead. Where in Oxfordshire are you moving to?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Half of the fun of a kebab is buying it from a street corner van and wondering whether you'll get salmonella from it.


Is it a bit like Russian Roulette?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2017)

A building supply firm have got a tethered balloon up. It wasn't half bobbing about a lot and I was wondering how long it would stay there. It has now gone. Where I do not know!


----------



## hopless500 (2 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Sipping my coffee and listening to the rain against the window.... yuk sounds horrible... if only I had the option to stay in bed....


I'm still in bed


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> We are just waiting for the removals lorry. Im sitting on a full packing case eating muesli and drinking coffee. I'm looking forward to tomorrow


Don't you need one last morning photo before you go?


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I looked out of the window this morning and it was all grey and yuk. So I decided that I wouldn't bother.


Have you got a nice view for taking a photo at the new place? And will all your stuff fit in (including the boys....)

I think I'd still have to take photos even in bad weather as I left a place... especially one I'd been in for a while!


----------



## lazybloke (2 Feb 2017)

the forecast looks bad for rain except for a dry window now and again for the evening rush hr. No need for waterproofs? Cycling roulette.


----------



## marknotgeorge (2 Feb 2017)

My elbow's telling me it's damp out.


----------



## Smithbat (2 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 335841
> 
> 
> And it's only an hour into the move!! No stamina some people.
> ...


She is obviously supervising!


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm hoping we have but I'm not sure it'll be as nice as looking from the top of the house straight out into the eastern sky. I've spent all week going to charity shops and recycling stuff but 23 years of accumulated stuff builds up. The removal people say they need another van - it's something to do with all our bikes



When we moved in here for about a month before I was doing a once weekly trip to the local charity shop with a shopping trolley full, when we moved in I put a pile of stuff in the shed and it's still there now nine years later. Have fun and enjoy your new home Rocky.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2017)

I was up at quarter to seven this morning, I put the bins out and went back to bed for an hour.


----------



## mybike (2 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Ah right, Sigur Ros is a cheese.



Certainly cheesy.


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm hoping we have but I'm not sure it'll be as nice as looking from the top of the house straight out into the eastern sky. I've spent all week going to charity shops and recycling stuff but 23 years of accumulated stuff builds up. The removal people say they need another van - it's something to do with all our bikes


You didn't mention the boys.... did you take them and all their stuff to the charity shop too and a special removal lorry for bikes... now that's impressive


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Feb 2017)

Good luck Rocky. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm hoping we have but I'm not sure it'll be as nice as looking from the top of the house straight out into the eastern sky. I've spent all week going to charity shops and recycling stuff but 23 years of accumulated stuff builds up. The removal people say they need another van - it's something to do with all our bikes


You will be able to buy a lot of it back on fleabag.


----------



## mybike (2 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Background music?




Music?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2017)

We have just come back from Swindon Hospital. We had to take my wife's foot up for them to have a look at it , it is healing well.
On the way back down the M4 I saw a Sherman tank on the back of a low loader. It was in a lovely shade of Magnolia beige.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I can't remember the last time I had a kebab! Oh how I sometimes miss my mispent youth.


Ottolenghi does some yumtus kebab recipes.


----------



## mybike (2 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I've never eaten a kebab.



Me neither.



Reynard said:


> Don't try the frozen ones from Iceland. Just don't...



Never try anything from Iceland, especially pop.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2017)

I hope that your move goes well Rockymountain, and remember that you have moved house. One of my neighbours forgot and parked on his old driveway and noticed that the curtains looked different.


----------



## mybike (2 Feb 2017)

User said:


> At least the change of scenery will be nice for you...



And it will be a relief for N London.


----------



## potsy (2 Feb 2017)

Just nipped out for a bottle of milk, I made the mistake of walking in the direction of the pet shop!!

Costing me a bloody fortune those birds!


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Just nipped out for a bottle of milk, I made the mistake of walking in the direction of the pet shop!!
> 
> Costing me a bloody fortune those birds!
> 
> View attachment 335869



Looks like the birds are better fed than you are.


----------



## Speicher (2 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> Me neither.
> 
> 
> 
> Never try anything from Iceland, especially pop.



I did not try the pop in Iceland. The bread, fish, soups and steaks are very nice. Do make sure you wrap up with lots of layers in case it is cold.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> We have just come back from Swindon Hospital. We had to take my wife's foot up for them to have a look at it , it is healing well.
> On the way back down the M4 I saw a Sherman tank on the back of a low loader. It was in a lovely shade of Magnolia beige.


Hopefully not just the foot!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully not just the foot!


Tank from North Africa campaign ?


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Tank from North Africa campaign ?


If his wife was there.


----------



## Smithbat (2 Feb 2017)

I am listening to The Museum of Curiosity on audio book at the moment and I laughed out loud as my colleague passed my office door, he looked at me strangely....


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I think that the last time I ate a kebab might have been in Saudi Arabia in about 1968.
> 
> The last and only the second time I ate something from a MacDonald's would have been in 2001.  The first time was probably in 1991.
> 
> I do not think I will eat any more fast food.


Grand Mac, just out! A Big Mac made with two quarter pounder patties.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> If his wife was there.


I seem to recall Sherman tanks had a sort of rose color in the Sahara.


----------



## StuAff (2 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4664298, member: 21629"]Our neighbour made a brilliant decision how to clean his dog's poo from his back garden.
Throw it to our back garden !
Brilliant.[/QUOTE]
Such a good idea that you should do it too....


----------



## potsy (2 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4664298, member: 21629"]Our neighbour made a brilliant decision how to clean his dog's poo from his back garden.
Throw it to our back garden !
Brilliant.[/QUOTE]
Post it back to him?


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Feb 2017)

I have just been given four old bicycles.

A 1970's mixte, a 80's shopper bike and a ladies and gents wartime rod braked bikes! The fragrant MrsP will go postal when she finds out!

In other news I'm having a jacket potato for lunch.


----------



## Smithbat (2 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I have just benn given four old bicycles.
> 
> A 1970's mixte, a 80's shopper bike and a ladies and gents wartime rod braked bikes! The fragrant MrsP will go postal when she finds out!
> 
> In other news I'm having a jacket potato for lunch.


I had a shopper bike in the 80's, it was blue with a saddle bag and a bell. It folded in the middle and I loved it.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Grand Mac, just out! A Big Mac made with two quarter pounder patties.



Eeeek!


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2017)

Just put a pack of spring rolls in the oven. Will make a nice lunch - 50p on yellow sticker.  A nice pot of tea with that and I'm all set. 

Wind's picking up here something major. I don't think I'd want to be outside today. Mind, if the cats don't want to go out... I'll just take their advice. 

Must feed the birds though as the feeders are empty. At least since I swapped for caged feeders it's only been birds taking the stuff. On the other hand, it was hysterically funny watching the squirrels trying to climb a greased pole...


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Just nipped out for a bottle of milk, I made the mistake of walking in the direction of the pet shop!!
> 
> Costing me a bloody fortune those birds!
> 
> View attachment 335869


Birds can do that to a man...


----------



## Speicher (2 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I have just benn given four old bicycles.
> 
> A 1970's mixte, a 80's shopper bike and a ladies and gents wartime rod braked bikes! The fragrant MrsP will go postal when she finds out!
> 
> In other news I'm having a jacket potato for lunch.



Benn has given you four bikes?  Do you live near Mr Benn? Number 60?

It looks like he has taken two bikes, the 1970's mixte and the 80's shopper bike out of my garage without my permission.

In other news I had Yorkshire Provender (as suggested by @User) Mushroom soup with black rice for lunch. T'was most excellent.


----------



## Speicher (2 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Glad to be of service ma'am..... <doffs cap and tugs forelock>



It is lovely and thick. The description on the Ocado website describes a 600g pot as being one portion. I think that is rather a lot, so I will freeze the other half. I have also bought the Cauliflower cheese with kale soup. I like having good thick soups as a standby for when I do not feel like cooking. 

Have a lovely weekend in Morocco. One of Michael Portillo's great rail journeys went there, and he travelled from the north to the south. The trains looked very modern, and Morocco looked very interesting. I hope to go there one day. I have visited Casablanca. That was a long time ago, on a journey returning by boat from India.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Feb 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOVrht9WIvE


just a bit of memory


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> It is lovely and thick. The description on the Ocado website describes a 600g pot as being one portion. I think that is rather a lot, so I will freeze the other half. I have also bought the Cauliflower cheese with kale soup. I like having good thick soups as a standby for when I do not feel like cooking.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend in Morocco. One of Michael Portillo's great rail journeys went there, and he travelled from the north to the south. The trains looked very modern, and Morocco looked very interesting. I hope to go there one day. I have visited Casablanca. That was a long time ago, on a journey returning by boat from India.


You really do need to write a book about your travels Wol.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Feb 2017)

Somebody posted this earlier today on FB of my local pier this morning.

It certainly wasn't this nice in London.


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Feb 2017)

I have started set building for "The Tale of Two Cities"

I'm building the guillotine!!


----------



## Speicher (2 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You really do need to write a book about your travels Wol.



On that particular boat trip, I would have been a very young owlet of about eight years old. I do remember the storms that we encountered when rounding the cape of Good Hope.


----------



## Speicher (2 Feb 2017)

In other news I have won £50 in premium bonds. 

I have been buying some books recently, so that will balance the books nicely.

In other other news, this afternoon I made some Eierschmarrn aka Tyrolean Egg Pancake. The first one was a bit thick and burnt slightly before it was cooked all the way through. I put less batter in the frying pan for the next ones, and that worked much batter. 

I would have asked my prospective chefs to cook this for me. Instead I might ask them to make Banananana fritters.


----------



## TVC (2 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have a great holiday


Is Reg going on holiday?


----------



## potsy (2 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is Reg going on holiday?


Not that I've heard.


----------



## potsy (2 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'd heard that he was spending a long weekend with his friend Accy.


I'm not sure who I feel most sorry for


----------



## marknotgeorge (2 Feb 2017)

I have my new USB power bank. It has a torch. I no longer have eyeballs.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I have started set building for "The Tale of Two Cities"
> 
> I'm building the guillotine!!


Who is building Sidney's carton?


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2017)

Pasta bake tonight chez Casa Reynard - good way of using up random stuff... Sauce is in the slow cooker; carton of passata, slow-roasted tomatoes, olives, balsamic-preserved onions, shallots, garlic and oregano. A while ago I turned a pack of Powters sausages into mini meatballs and popped those in. Pasta is on the go. Just need to sort out some cheese to put on top and wang the lot in the oven.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Feb 2017)

I am nucking fackered


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> I am nucking fackered


Have you just climbed up Hucking Fell?


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Feb 2017)

User said:


> The Out of Office is on...


Have a great time Reg.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Feb 2017)

@User14044 are you in your new home yet and has Fenton unpacked it all ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Feb 2017)

Tonight's half hour edition of Emmerdale sounds gripping; according to the TV pages "Rebecca calls an ambulance"


----------



## TVC (2 Feb 2017)

China Crisis will be on TOTP soon.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> China Crisis will be on TOTP soon.


Wishful Thinking


----------



## TVC (2 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Wishful Thinking


Christian


----------



## potsy (2 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> China Crisis will be on TOTP soon.


Thanks for the warning


----------



## GM (2 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> We are just waiting for the removals lorry. Im sitting on a full packing case eating muesli and drinking coffee. I'm looking forward to tomorrow



Good luck in your new home! hope you and the Prof have a stress free day


----------



## TVC (2 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Thanks, GM.......I'll miss cycling by Tulisa's old house and getting off to walk up Cuffley Hill but I'm sure I'll find the local hotspots round Oxford.


Annie's Tearoom at Thrupp is supposed to be a hotbed of sin and debauchery.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Christian


Tragedy & Mystery


----------



## summerdays (2 Feb 2017)

I've just done my last parents evening at year 11... French teacher started by asking us if we were heading up the M6 again, and telling us he was off to Harris this year! (He also said to ignore the level of GCSE Summerling will be sitting as he just put everyone down for Foundation because the office asked for a grade) He is actually French... so doesn't conform to the norm!

At least at 6th form there will be fewer teachers to see!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I seem to recall Sherman tanks had a sort of rose color in the Sahara.


This Sherman was a very light sandy yellow colour as opposed to the reddish colour that was used for Desert Storm vehicles. We often see army vehicles around here from time to time due to the locality being near to the Plains but WW2 vehicles are rare.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Ha ha.......completion day is tomorrow and everything is nearly packed away in the removal van. I hadn't realised how many bikes Mrs R has got - I think the removers had to get a bigger lorry for them (and all those books that she's got)


I hope they turn out better than the bunch of cowboys we had.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Feb 2017)

A ginger pickle of an evening.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2017)

Not too sure where my terrible twosome are this evening. Suspect that Poppy might be upstairs on the bed and that Lexi is toasting her titties by the radiator in the dining room...


----------



## TVC (2 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> A ginger pickle of an evening.
> 
> View attachment 335909
> View attachment 335910
> View attachment 335911


He's feeling better then.


----------



## GM (2 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> A ginger pickle of an evening.
> 
> View attachment 335909
> View attachment 335910
> View attachment 335911




Glad to see he's on the mend! Nice photos 

In the last week Mrs GM has been having a battle with PetPlan, I'm just glad I'm not on the receiving end!


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Thanks for the warning


Wake up, wake up king in a Catholic style...


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> How's Henry's foot? Better I hope.


Yes he has been chasing Sasha around and no sign of a limp at all.

Boys !!


----------



## GM (2 Feb 2017)

I've just got tickets to the Kew gardens orchid festival.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Feb 2017)

Only 5 posts to go.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4665201, member: 21629"]Security alarm in our house in my country. Model unknown, installed in our house 9 years ago.

Additional features:

Impossible to shut up until gets tired. 

Bites everything that moves. If it doesn't move - she moves it and then bites (e.g. forgotten jacket on a lamp post). Our cat was an exception because he introduced himself by punching her face few times...with his nails. Before she bited him. 

Can be temporarily hacked by offering her a sweet. Takes a sweet and then bites. 

Basic software installed only so doesn't understand any orders. 

Remembers master user though she sees me once a year. Greeting feature - she tiddles on my shoes.
Famous across our village because of the 2nd feature. Tenderly called "beast" by strangers. [/QUOTE]

Hah, that reminds me of this: http://andreas.com/catman/ 

There's a linky to dog one at the bottom of the page as well.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Pasta bake tonight chez Casa Reynard - good way of using up random stuff... Sauce is in the slow cooker; carton of passata, slow-roasted tomatoes, olives, balsamic-preserved onions, shallots, garlic and oregano. A while ago I turned a pack of Powters sausages into mini meatballs and popped those in. Pasta is on the go. Just need to sort out some cheese to put on top and wang the lot in the oven.



Gawd, that pasta bake was lush... Got enough for tomorrow as well. 

Love my slow cooker - put stuff in and magic happens.


----------



## Katherine (2 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Don't you need one last morning photo before you go?



I was thinking the same thing.
@User14044 Whatever the weather, please take one last early morning photo. Good luck with your move. 






Reynard said:


> Pasta bake tonight chez Casa Reynard - good way of using up random stuff... Sauce is in the slow cooker; carton of passata, slow-roasted tomatoes, olives, balsamic-preserved onions, shallots, garlic and oregano. A while ago I turned a pack of Powters sausages into mini meatballs and popped those in. Pasta is on the go. Just need to sort out some cheese to put on top and wang the lot in the oven.



You sound quite cheffy. You should join the cooking bites forum.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2017)

@Katherine - I consider myself as something of an epicure


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2017)

Oh, here's the wee bike that's the cause of all my googling - a Hercules Ranger. 16 inch frame, 20 x 1 3/8 wheels, rod-operated brakes...


----------



## marknotgeorge (2 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4664861, member: 21629"]Anker?
Don't give me ideas, I've got some shining dots in my eyes now. [/QUOTE]
There's no need to call me that, you osser!

My powerbank's a Trust.


----------



## lutonloony (2 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Gawd, that pasta bake was lush... Got enough for tomorrow as well.
> 
> Love my slow cooker - put stuff in and magic happens.


Forgetting to switch mine on before going to work, is often a source of disappointment to me


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Forgetting to switch mine on before going to work, is often a source of disappointment to me



A friend of mine puts hers on a timer


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oh, here's the wee bike that's the cause of all my googling - a Hercules Ranger. 16 inch frame, 20 x 1 3/8 wheels, rod-operated brakes...
> 
> View attachment 335938


There should be a steering lock at the top of the forks. Which is why they look over built.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> There should be a steering lock at the top of the forks. Which is why they look over built.



I can't say I ever noticed one... Back in the day I saved it from a skip and just rode it.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> I can't say I ever noticed one... Back in the day I saved it from a skip and just rode it.


It's should it ever come on whilst being ridden.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Feb 2017)

I cannot sleep.

I have just peeled a scab off my eyelid.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Feb 2017)

@Hill Wimp had an unexpected visitor last night....


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Feb 2017)




----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> I cannot sleep.
> 
> I have just peeled a scab off my eyelid.


Err yuk!

I'm awake! And it sounds quiet out there for the big move day @User14044 - I hope it goes smoothly and that you know where your local take away is for tonight (and that you pack the ketttle, cups, coffee, milk and biscuits in the car!) 

Photo please whatever the weather as @Katherine says


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Err yuk!


It wasnae the most pleasant of things I have ever experienced, but as with all things scab-peeling-related quite satisfying nonetheless


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2017)

I've been awake since half three.


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I've been awake since half three.


Will you go back to sleep or have you given up for the night...? I'm either going to have to drift off shortly or it won't be worth it as Mr Summerdays's alarm will go off in an hour.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Will you go back to sleep or have you given up for the night...? I'm either going to have to drift off shortly or it won't be worth it as Mr Summerdays's alarm will go off in an hour.



I might try to get an hour or two in at some point, at the moment my minds too active and wont let me settle.


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I might try to get an hour or two in at some point, at the moment my minds too active and wont let me settle.


Me too and browsing here probably isn't helping but it takes away the boredom and irritation of being awake!


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Feb 2017)

All calm on the beach.

Doris due at 5pm. Must remember to batten down the hatches.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Me too and browsing here probably isn't helping but it takes away the boredom and irritation of being awake!



I'm going to have a look at the papers in a minute, I've switched to my tablet and I've a newspaper app on it. At least this is occupying my mind and has stopped me going over my day in fine detail, something that is annoying and unnecessary as it was a good day yesterday.


----------



## TVC (3 Feb 2017)

Stupidly busy at work at the moment


----------



## Mireystock (3 Feb 2017)

What, no rain pummeling the window panes ?


----------



## raleighnut (3 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Stupidly busy at work at the moment


Better than being bored.


----------



## GM (3 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Stupidly busy at work at the moment



Yea me too, I've only had 2 days off since 3rd of Jan, and I'm supposed to be semi retired!


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm going to have a look at the papers in a minute, I've switched to my tablet and I've a newspaper app on it. At least this is occupying my mind and has stopped me going over my day in fine detail, something that is annoying and unnecessary as it was a good day yesterday.


I fell back to sleep and slept through the radio going on.... just been looking at the weather forecast and even if I'm not awake now I will be when I step outside!


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Feb 2017)

Just to update you and depending on which date I pick I have 444 or 381 working days left to go.


----------



## TVC (3 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just to update you and depending on which date I pick I have 444 or 381 working days left to go.


Go away.


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2017)

Morning Rocky...


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> I fell back to sleep and slept through the radio going on.... just been looking at the weather forecast and even if I'm not awake now I will be when I step outside!


Sleep walking!


----------



## TVC (3 Feb 2017)

Sniffing acetone before 8am, one of life's little pleasures.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> I fell back to sleep and slept through the radio going on.... just been looking at the weather forecast and even if I'm not awake now I will be when I step outside!



I went back to bed and managed another hours sleep


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2017)

I'm up , more painting to do today.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2017)

It was nice to see some blue sky in the morning for a change.
The wind was sounding like an express train yesterday and making our doors bang and rattle.


----------



## Smithbat (3 Feb 2017)

Morning all, glorious sun rise this morning but it is supposed to pour again this afternoon. We bought the ferrets in last night as it was getting windy and we always worry the enclosure might go over, They looked very cute this morning all curled up together.


----------



## lutonloony (3 Feb 2017)

decided discretion was the better part of valour ( or stupidity) and took the public omnibus to work today. My usual 35 min ride home yesterday took 50 mins against the very strong headwind!


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just to update you and depending on which date I pick I have 444 or 381 working days left to go.



ah ha


----------



## raleighnut (3 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sniffing acetone before 8am, one of life's little pleasures.


You'd have liked a job where I worked in 1980, Austen Chemicals, an adhesive factory that made glues for the shoe trade. They had 3 'petrol pumps' inside the factory which were used to fill one of the 4 500gallon 'churns' that then had the resin added. The pumps were Toluene, MEK (Methyl Ethyl Ketone) and Acetone (Ethyl Ethyl Ketone) fed from underground tanks that held 1000's of gallons.

BTW this factory was in the middle of Enderby (across the road from the Co-op) if there had ever been an 'incident' there it would have decimated the middle of the village (Health 'n' Safety was if you got a good whiff of the hot vapour then go and stand outside for half an hour until your head cleared a bit) there was also a Garage/Filling Station and a coach depot (Pams Coaches) both of which had large underground fuel tanks within 100yds.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2017)

It is a bit chilly out there. Just been checking things on the car, I may have to put a boilled egg in the radiator as the water was a bit low. I suspect the water pump as I cannot see any hoses leaking.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2017)

I saw Ross Noble perform live last night and laughed quite a bit.


----------



## TVC (3 Feb 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I saw Ross Noble perform live last night and laughed quite a bit.


He is one of our favourites, when he is on form he has the ability to make me cry laughing.


----------



## TVC (3 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> You'd have liked a job where I worked in 1980, Austen Chemicals, an adhesive factory that made glues for the shoe trade. They had 3 'petrol pumps' inside the factory which were used to fill one of the 4 500gallon 'churns' that then had the resin added. The pumps were Toluene, MEK (Methyl Ethyl Ketone) and Acetone (Ethyl Ethyl Ketone) fed from underground tanks that held 1000's of gallons.
> 
> BTW this factory was in the middle of Enderby (across the road from the Co-op) if there had ever been an 'incident' there it would have decimated the middle of the village (Health 'n' Safety was if you got a good whiff of the hot vapour then go and stand outside for half an hour until your head cleared a bit) there was also a Garage/Filling Station and a coach depot (Pams Coaches) both of which had large underground fuel tanks within 100yds.


Well at last that explains the people of Enderby.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> He is one of our favourites, when he is on form he has the ability to make me cry laughing.


Last evening was a little patchy. But when he hit the sweet spots, which he did frequently over 2.5 hours, he had me in stiches.

Some members of the audience clearly thought they were funnier than him. They weren't.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Morning all, glorious sun rise this morning but it is supposed to pour again this afternoon. We bought the ferrets in last night as it was getting windy and we always worry the enclosure might go over, They looked very cute this morning all curled up together.


Pics?


----------



## mybike (3 Feb 2017)

StuAff said:


> Such a good idea that you should do it too....



Tennis?


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2017)

Nice day here so far, some blue sky and even a glimpse of the sun. 

New feeders are mainly being ignored for now, I'm sure it won't last.


----------



## Speicher (3 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm up , more painting to do today.



What are you painting? Are you going to frame it when you have finished?


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> What are you painting? Are you going to frame it when you have finished?



Lol! Framing a feckin great staircase, would take some doing and in itself would be a great work of art.


----------



## Smithbat (3 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Pics?







this was a few weeks ago as I didn't take a picture this morming. But essentially it is the same. You have Ron who is the albino one and Harry and Lady H facing us.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2017)

A contradiction in terms, a pork and stuffing batch that has to be eaten with a knife and fork. Live Laugh and Love Food on Beak avenue, excellent batches


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Feb 2017)

@User14044 
How's it going????


----------



## TVC (3 Feb 2017)

To the Mountain family, we wish you peace and happiness in your new home.


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2017)

At least next time I come to Oxford I now have a place to stay


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> We've got just the place for you in the garden
> 
> View attachment 335981


Ooh that looks better than the last place we stayed in


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2017)

And talking of old wrecks, isn't it lovely and peaceful on the forum with reg away?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> And talking of old wrecks, isn't it lovely and peaceful on the forum with reg away?


Oh, I missed that, has he gone somewhere....?


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> He gets a special email from @Hill Wimp every time someone mentions his name......he'll be along very soon to reply.


Hill wimp wouldn't dare grass me up, if she does I'll be round there with my cat nicking gear!


----------



## Smithbat (3 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Cheeky sod!


You are quiet Reg, anyone would think you were away for the weekend....


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The sale has just this minute gone through. We are no longer Londoners
> 
> I'm pretty worn out having spring cleaned the old house from top to bottom. As I left I shed a quick tear - that's 23 years of happy memories in that house. Here's to the next 23 happy years in the new place


Best of luck.
Welcome to Oxfordshire :-)


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2017)

Spent the morning splitting the logs that I sawed up the other day. Heating needs to be appeased. Though what with it having been milder these last few days, I've not been cramming quite so much into its insatiable maw. Also dragged in several branches that had come off various trees overnight. The wood's of no great quality, but it'll do me for a few days.

Still, with all the snowdrops and winter aconites flowering in the garden, you know winter's nearly over. The daffs look a bit behind this time around as they're only 3 inches tall at the moment... Mind, I had daffs flowering at Christmas last year...

Off into town in a bit to run some errands.


----------



## summerdays (3 Feb 2017)

I'm falling asleep here now.... I'm going to have to go out for a walk just to wake myself up a bit!


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The sale has just this minute gone through. We are no longer Londoners
> 
> I'm pretty worn out having spring cleaned the old house from top to bottom. As I left I shed a quick tear - that's 23 years of happy memories in that house. Here's to the next 23 happy years in the new place



Best wishes for more happy memories in your new home, have lots of fun.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm falling asleep here now.... I'm going to have to go out for a walk just to wake myself up a bit!



I could lend you Lexi. Her current obsession is to bite my nose as soon as I start drifting off to the Land of Nod...


----------



## hopless500 (3 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> View attachment 335968
> this was a few weeks ago as I didn't take a picture this morming. But essentially it is the same. You have Ron who is the albino one and Harry and Lady H facing us.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The sale has just this minute gone through. We are no longer Londoners
> 
> I'm pretty worn out having spring cleaned the old house from top to bottom. As I left I shed a quick tear - that's 23 years of happy memories in that house. Here's to the next 23 happy years in the new place


All the very best Rocky!


----------



## Smithbat (3 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


>


They are so lovely, all three are RSPCA rescue ferrets as opposed to being raised by us from kits.

Lady H was badly abused in her previous home and still after nearly 2 years does not fully trust us. Since we now have new furniture which we cannot block the bottoms of, she can't come out to play in the living room anymore as she shoots up inside the sofa and proceeds to rip Mr S's hand apart when he tries to get her out. She will take food from our hands now and does allow us to trim her nails without squealing blue murder and struggling, she will however still give us a painful bite if we invade her space too much. Mr S thinks that for the first two years of her life she must have been in a very small cage with no dark area (ferrets needs clear areas of darkness to sleep properly), he also thinks that she was very very roughly and cruelly handled and probably had a dog constantly barking at her.

The other two are batty. Ron is very very small, and it seems he stopped growing at about 5 months but he is as happy as anything and Harry is our big lump who just loves to play with cat toys and hide things away behind furniture.


----------



## GM (3 Feb 2017)

For some strange reason I've had this ear worm all day! .......



Best wishes Rocky and the Prof.

BTW have you told Gravel you've moved!


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Feb 2017)

Congratulations @User14044 and the Prof.

Hope you have your feet up while the staff do the work.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4666064, member: 21629"]Feeeek ....
I have to pay £70 for car insurance company. [/QUOTE]
How come?


----------



## Speicher (3 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Hill Wimp had an unexpected visitor last night....



Unexpected visitors? 

Was he as handsome and as witty as you are?


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2017)

So the Prof is on holiday and Rocky & User have moved in together, have I got that right?


----------



## TVC (3 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> So the Prof is on holiday and Rocky & User have moved in together, have I got that right?


Yes, and they are driving round in Inspector Morse's old car looking for murders in the collage quads.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Feb 2017)

If they find Endeavour I think @Speicher may want first dibs


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Feb 2017)

I fell asleep on the train but thankfully woke up 10 minutes before my stop.

It seems Doris has arrives as it looks rather wet out there. I cannot gauge the wind as it's rather dark.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Feb 2017)

I just dropped into my local Biltema. A bit like Halfords. I picked up 5 cycling jerseys for about 3 quid each. I'm sat wearing one now and they seem to be well made.


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I fell asleep on the train but thankfully woke up 10 minutes before my stop.
> 
> It seems Doris has arrives as it looks rather wet out there. I cannot gauge the wind as it's rather dark.


Sunny and wind free here


----------



## Smithbat (3 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Which one is Morse, and which one is Lewis?


I have a slight 'thing' about Lewis, so steady on


----------



## Speicher (3 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> If they find Endeavour I think @Speicher may want first dibs



No, no, not at all he is far too skinny!

Ray Mears remains one of my favourites.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Sunny and wind free here


Hardly any wind. 

Doris is


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm Chief Inspector Strange



And they don't come much stranger than you. 

Good luck in your new home.


----------



## roadrash (3 Feb 2017)

my grandaughter has two cats, she also has two dolls , I think she sometimes gets them confused .


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Feb 2017)

roadrash said:


> my grandaughter has two cats, she also has two dolls , I think she sometimes gets them confused .
> 
> View attachment 336024
> View attachment 336025
> View attachment 336026


Aww how cute


----------



## marknotgeorge (3 Feb 2017)

The Schwalbe tubes on the Vorschlaghammer are good. Three pumps of air in each is all they've needed since I bought it.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2017)

I'm more of an Inspector Montalbano gal myself 

@User14044 - good luck in your new pad 

@roadrash - love those two ginja ninjas


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Feb 2017)

Richie Porte. ..what a day..


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4666617, member: 21629"]Storm is finally here, our garden furniture started walking in the back garden.[/QUOTE]
Do we need to send in the Emergency Services?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Feb 2017)

Yep Doris is picking up on the beach. The Met Office have dropped wind speed expectations.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Do we need to send in the Emergency Services?


Get back to polishing your bird bath.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yep Doris is picking up on the beach.


Soliciting? I thought it was such a quiet seaside town.


----------



## TVC (3 Feb 2017)

Taramasolata and a bottle of Ghost Ship. Perfect friday night.


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Doner kebab, Taramasolata and a bottle of Ghost Ship. Perfect friday night.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Taramasolata and a bottle of Ghost Ship. Perfect friday night.


The only thing that could make it better would be some Sigur Ros on the hi-fi.


----------



## TVC (3 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> The only thing that could make it better would be some Sigur Ros on the hi-fi.


Unfortunately work tomorrow so I can't completely kick back this evening.

We do enjoy watching Heima from start to finish (it's on Youtube too) because you get a big dose of Iceland thrown in,


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2017)

I've spent the afternoon recharging my batteries. Must have done about 20 of them.


----------



## Speicher (3 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> I'm more of an Inspector Montalbano gal myself



Montalbano has already been nabbed by me, thank you very much.  @User14044 will confirm this.

Would you like the young Montalbano instead, or will that cause a disruption in the space time continuum?


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Would you like the young Montalbano instead, or will that cause a disruption in the space time continuum?



I'll take the Young Montalbano quite happily.  Besides, Michele Riondino is quite easy on the eye in my opinion


----------



## hopless500 (3 Feb 2017)

The wind is getting up. It's very nice being snuggled in bed listening to yuck weather


----------



## Katherine (3 Feb 2017)

Another Endeavour fan, here.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2017)

Sat here with tea, toast and the tennis.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Feb 2017)

This evening, a structural engineer sent me an email telling me that the ancient brickwork in my house could probably take a compressive loading of 5 Newtons per square millimetre.

I really can't tell you how happy I was to hear the news. I've been celebrating ever since.


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

Morning, who's for tea?


Work beckons.


----------



## GM (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Morning, who's for tea?
> 
> 
> Work beckons.



Yes Please! and work beckons again.


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2017)

I was so sleepy last night I went to bed early and slept till now...without the normal periodic awakenings!

My huge excitement for the day is... picking up my glasses !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Morning, who's for tea?
> 
> 
> Work beckons.


Just finishing my 2nd mug. I'm just off to get the third out of the pot.


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

Only one mug for me, I can't take too much excitement this time of the morning. I did have a bowl of Coco Pops though.


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes please - the removal men deliver our furniture this morning. So we have a day of chaos........again


So they didn't deliver anything yesterday? What did you do last night?


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Only one mug for me, I xan't take too much excitement this time of the morning. I did have a bowl of *Coco* *Pops* though.


 I thought you had refined taste buds....


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes please - the removal men deliver our furniture this morning. So we have a day of chaos........again


How long does it take them to drive from London to Oxford?


I remember when as a kid we moved from Leeds to Buckinghamshire, we had no furniture for the first night, so we had a picnic in the middle of the lounge floor and 'camped' in our bedrooms in sleeping bags. Looking back I realise my dad was just too tight to book a hotel for the evening


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2017)

Does your new house/garden need much work doing to it or is it all just a case of arranging it to your liking rather than anything major?


----------



## marknotgeorge (4 Feb 2017)

I'm at the edge of Birmingham, having my breakfast.


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I'm at the edge of Birmingham, having my breakfast.


That's probably close enough.


----------



## marknotgeorge (4 Feb 2017)

It gets worse. I'm going to Reading.


----------



## marknotgeorge (4 Feb 2017)

At least the noice bloawk in Bassets Pole McDs gave me two jams with my porridge.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> It gets worse. I'm going to Reading.



Me too.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

@User14044 chin chin good sir.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> As we didn't complete till 1pm the removal men said that it was too late to deliver so our stuff has been stored in a warehouse in north London. We've slept in sleeping bags in the floor - just like going camping again!!




hope the move goes well @User14044 ..at least the weather's calmed down, it was very windy last night..In fact were going out on the bikes later as it's so calm..


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Morning, who's for tea?
> 
> 
> Work beckons.





The Velvet Curtain said:


> Only one mug for me, I can't take too much excitement this time of the morning. I did have a bowl of Coco Pops though.



hang on....


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> As we didn't complete till 1pm the removal men said that it was too late to deliver so our stuff has been stored in a warehouse in north London. We've slept in sleeping bags in the floor - just like going camping again!!


I did that for 3 nights when I moved into my current house. 

I love moving house. Probably explains why this is my 11th


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2017)

Morning. Is that Tim Rice on Radio 2 at the moment? My wife just asked " Who is this boring person?"


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It will need quite a lot doing but it's about a quarter the size of what we had and so hopefully I'll get it sorted reasonably quickly. Given that I've got my mother's garden to look after, I'm not that fussed about having a huge lawn and multiple flowerbeds or vegetable patches.


I see you have gone for the Quad look this time with just the lawn.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Is that Tim Rice on Radio 2 at the moment? My wife just asked " Who is this boring person?"


Ah but he just played 'Keep On Running' followed by Pentangle then Hendrix. 

It is hopefully a temporary gig though until they find someone to replace the legendary (now retired) Brian Matthews. (it could be worse they could have got that numpty Steve Wright to do it.)


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2017)

Hmmm. There's nothing in the house to eat for breakfast!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It'll take 80 mins but I can't remember if they said they'd arrive at 8 or 10 o'clock.
> 
> I'm with your dad on this one!!!


I hope it all goes well today.
My wife and I were in Wantage yesterday toddler sitting and found the weather wasn't very pleasant especially for moving furniture. Hopefully the weather will be better today.


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I did that for 3 nights when I moved into my current house.
> 
> I love moving house. Probably explains why this is my 11th


 11th!! I'm only on my second if you start counting from after student living...


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Hmmm. There's nothing in the house to eat for breakfast!


May I recommend your local garden centre café, always an acceptable fry up.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> May I recommend your local garden centre café, always an acceptable fry up.



Good plan!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> 11th!! I'm only on my second if you start counting from after student living...


I think there is even a 12th in me yet.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I think there is even a 12th in me yet.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I think there is even a 12th in me yet.


I've lost track but it's over 20. We moved a lot when I was a kid - it averaged out to every 1-2 years.


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I think there is even a 12th in me yet.


Would it have to be by the sea? 

I can see us living here for a while now especially if we get a move on with the painting (hall still in its pre Christmas under coat of white), and actually do the building work to turn it into a home with a bit more space! 

What does everyone do about friends if you keep on moving? I already regret not living close enough to family, and I hate the idea of moving away from friends too! I keep wanting them to move nearer me but nobody is taking the hint


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've lost track but it's over 20. We moved a lot when I was a kid - it averaged out to every 1-2 years.




Err (I know it's been done before on other threads), I've only lived in 3 houses really if you don't count student and very short stops), and my Dad has only lived 2 houses, his Dad before him only moved once (due to a family dispute) and the ones before that didn't move....


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2017)

User said:


> The view from our suite's patio doors...
> 
> View attachment 336076
> 
> ...


That looks grey... are you sure you aren't in the U.K. With some palm trees in the background ... (I'm sure there are some like that in Bournemouth or Torquay!)


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I've got my haggling head on.



you're gonna need it over there


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Would it have to be by the sea?
> 
> I can see us living here for a while now especially if we get a move on with the painting (hall still in its pre Christmas under coat of white), and actually do the building work to turn it into a home with a bit more space!
> 
> What does everyone do about friends if you keep on moving? I already regret not living close enough to family, and I hate the idea of moving away from friends too! I keep wanting them to move nearer me but nobody is taking the hint


I will still stay on the beach. I'm not leaving the sea again.

I moved for work and because I made a bit of money doing up the houses. I love my current house but I now need a bit more room  . However I won't be going anywhere until I retire.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2017)

My wife decided that the air in the house needed changing and has opened all of the windows. I walked into the living room to find the kitten dangling half in and half out of the transom window.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Ah but he just played 'Keep On Running' followed by Pentangle then Hendrix.
> 
> It is hopefully a temporary gig though until they find someone to replace the legendary (now retired) Brian Matthews. (it could be worse they could have got that numpty Steve Wright to do it.)


Playing a bit of Nick Drake now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Err (I know it's been done before on other threads), I've only lived in 3 houses really if you don't count student and very short stops), and my Dad has only lived 2 houses, his Dad before him only moved once (due to a family dispute) and the ones before that didn't move....


My parents have lived in the same house that my Dad built in the early 60s. They don't understand all my moves.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Feb 2017)

2 slices of cheese on toast duly grilled and scoffed.


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I will still stay on the beach. I'm not leaving the sea again.
> 
> I moved for work and because I made a bit of money doing up the houses. I love my current house but I now need a bit more room  . However I won't be going anywhere until I retire.


Are you planning to retire then? You haven't mentioned it. In other news, anyone know what's happened to Reg?


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

I have just had a brunch bar, that will keep me going until lunch. Given that my good and wonderful wife has promised to drag me to the pub for a pint (or three) and a burger when I finish work, I'm not unhappy.


----------



## GM (4 Feb 2017)

A not so misty Shard today......


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2017)

We're in the posh shoe shop in town. My Good Lady is buying our Granddaughter some new shoes.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Feb 2017)

I have just done a @Fab Foodie breakfast of courgettes, eggs and capers.

I consider myself a pretty competent cook but this was just not the same standard as his.


----------



## Aperitif (4 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just done a @Fab Foodie breakfast of courgettes, eggs and capers.
> 
> I consider myself a pretty competent cook but this was just not the same standard as his.


Courgettes are £12+ a box wholesale at Covent Garden...usually £6 - £6.5. Some might say it's global warming but more likely to be the damn food technologists I reckon. I haven't heard the word courgettes since the Biggin Hill air show last year.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just done a @Fab Foodie breakfast of courgettes, eggs and capers.


Meanwhile, here in the north it's sausage butty time


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2017)

It is nice and warm outside the ladies changing rooms at Debenhams, it has been this way for at least 20 minutes.


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2017)

After buying granddaughter Lucy new shoes we called into St Johns church for a cuppa, the same church hall we would call into for a cuppa years ago when our lads were small.


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2017)

I have taken my jacket off. See previous post.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2017)

I'm at Reading Station having a bacon bap and a coffee. 

Wonder if I stand here long enough if somebody will buy me a bicycle .


----------



## hopless500 (4 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm at Reading Station having a bacon bap and a coffee.
> 
> Wonder if I stand here long enough if somebody will buy me a bicycle .


If they do, could they get me one too please


----------



## hopless500 (4 Feb 2017)

Today's summary: I have tea. It's raining. I'm racking my wine into clean demijohns.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Today's summary: I have tea. It's raining. I'm racking my wine into clean demijohns.


I too have tea, sun is shining, I am doing as little as possible before returning to work tomorrow.


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yeah,those food ponces. What's wrong with cornflakes?


Or indeed Coco Pops.

I am returned from work, a cuppa and feet up until the pub is ready to receive us.


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2017)

Granddaughter Lucy


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> It gets worse. I'm going to Reading.


It could be even worse...you could be in Slough.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> I have taken my jacket off. See previous post.


Reminds me of the time Mrs M was trying on clothes, and I was becoming a little impatient, and I asked her how long she was likely to be. She replied "about 20-30 minutes at most", so I said I was going for a walk. She asked me where I would be, "20-30 minutes away from here"...

I laughed...


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2017)

I have just taken my jumper off, see previous post.


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2017)

I just saw my wife, briefly. See previous post.


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2017)

Yes!


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

Are you alright @screenman?


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Are you alright @screenman?



I think so.


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> I think so.


On to the next shop


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2017)

He'll be down to just his pants before too much longer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2017)

I appear to have no bacon in my fridge, which is annoying because I thought I had some when I was passing the bacon in the supermarket just now, and thinking about bacon made me fancy some but I can't have any because I appear to have no bacon in my fridge.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Meanwhile, here in the north it's sausage butty time


No courgetti then Potsy?


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> No courgetti then Potsy?


We don't have such things north of Watford, thankfully.


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2017)

The seat in the shoe shop is comfortable.


----------



## mybike (4 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> If they do, could they get me one too please



To what purpose?



Maverick Goose said:


> It could be even worse...you could be in Slough.



Or Scarborough.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> May I recommend your local garden centre café, always an acceptable fry up.


Something completely unheard of in my locale, btw.


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

The Brekkie Burger and a pint of Tiger. That will do.


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> It could be even worse...you could be in Slough.


Oi - though thinking about it - as you were.... I used to go into Slough on a Saturday afternoon to spend my earnings from working in the library on a Saturday morning! That's where I bought my first album in the little arcade.... I fondled it for several weeks before actually purchasing it! Queen's Greatest Hits! (In one of those plastic wallet like sleeves in the rack!


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> I have just taken my jumper off, see previous post.


Can I ask you to stop before you go too far... after all it is a family friendly forum....


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2017)

I have made it into Spoons.


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Oi - though thinking about it - as you were.... I used to go into Slough on a Saturday afternoon to spend my earnings from working in the library on a Saturday morning! That's where I bought my first album in the little arcade.... I fondled it for several weeks before actually purchasing it! Queen's Greatest Hits! (In one of those plastic wallet like sleeves in the rack!


I used to frequent Slough in my teenage years, mainly the shopping centre. No wish to return.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Feb 2017)

No courgettes in the supermarket again today. They are rapidly assuming the value of a wartime banana. Is this a real crop failure or a punishment beating from Spain I wonder.


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

The three packs of mixed peppers are now two green and one red. How are we going to survive?


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> No courgettes in the supermarket again today. They are rapidly assuming the value of a wartime banana. Is this a real crop failure or a punishment beating from Spain I wonder.


I eat so many in the summer glut that the rest of the year I can't face a courgette! Then just before ours are ready again I start looking forward to the first fresh courgette of the year!


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

Can somebody explain what these courgette things are?


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Can somebody explain what these courgette things are?


They have them in the south, don't worry about it.


----------



## Haitch (4 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Can somebody explain what these courgette things are?



Green


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> They have them in the south, don't worry about it.


But I am worried, I was blissfully unaware of them earlier, but now they are in short supply I fear I may be missing out


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> But I am worried, I was blissfully unaware of them earlier, but now they are in short supply I fear I may be missing out


You know those bits of cucumber you get in your kebab, they are a bit like that but with much less flavour.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2017)

I've got a schtonking recipe for garlic & dill pickled courgettes...

That aside, I'm sitting here listening to the footy on the radio. Not as pleasant as it could be - we're getting flattened...  Ah well, I'll go for a nice ride in a bit to cheer me up.


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> I've got a schtonking recipe for garlic & dill pickled courgettes...
> 
> That aside, I'm sitting here listening to the footy on the radio. Not as pleasant as it could be - we're getting flattened...  Ah well, I'll go for a nice ride in a bit to cheer me up.


Never mind, listen to 6Music from 4pm they are talking to the founder of Erased Tapes Records. That's what I'll be doing anyway.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Never mind, listen to 6Music from 4pm they are talking to the founder of Erased Tapes Records. That's what I'll be doing anyway.



Well, we just pulled a goal back in added time. Now why couldn't we do that earlier in the game? Aaaaargh... I'll be out on the bike then, but plan on getting back in time for the England v France rugby game.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> I've got a schtonking recipe for garlic & dill pickled courgettes...
> 
> That aside, I'm sitting here listening to the footy on the radio. Not as pleasant as it could be - we're getting flattened...  Ah well, I'll go for a nice ride in a bit to cheer me up.


Cambridge don't kick off until 3pm


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You know those bits of cucumber you get in your kebab, they are a bit like that but with much less flavour.


Eww, this explains why you southern lot are so weak and pitiful


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Cambridge don't kick off until 3pm



Am a Gooner born & bred. Grew up a stone's throw from the stadium...


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> We don't have such things north of Watford, thankfully.





summerdays said:


> Oi - though thinking about it - as you were.... I used to go into Slough on a Saturday afternoon to spend my earnings from working in the library on a Saturday morning! That's where I bought my first album in the little arcade.... I fondled it for several weeks before actually purchasing it! Queen's Greatest Hits! (In one of those plastic wallet like sleeves in the rack!


Tis true I might be being a little unfair...isn't the bus station a listed building?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9llfUGKW4KI


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Are you planning to retire then? You haven't mentioned it. In other news, anyone know what's happened to Reg?



I'm absolutely certain he's away


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

in other news....


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just done a @Fab Foodie breakfast of courgettes, eggs and capers.
> 
> I consider myself a pretty competent cook but this was just not the same standard as his.



It's due to that bugger that I have several jars of capers in house, love em too....


----------



## hopless500 (4 Feb 2017)

Haitch said:


> Green


Or yellow


----------



## hopless500 (4 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Am a Gooner born & bred. Grew up a stone's throw from the stadium...
















 at least it's not Villa


----------



## hopless500 (4 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> To what purpose?
> .


To have another bike to cycle on.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> I have just taken my jumper off, see previous post.



i feel for you.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> To have another bike to cycle on.


Which reminds me - I must get some new inner tubes for my Raleigh Stowaway


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Tis true I might be being a little unfair...isn't the bus station a listed building?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9llfUGKW4KI



Bus station is long gone I think ... got a poncy one with a wavy roof and no indoor space now.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Which reminds me - I must get some new inner tubes for my Raleigh Stowaway


What's wrong with the old ones?


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> at least it's not Villa




I



may have only just posted this but you just presented me with an ideal opportunity for which I thank you.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with the old ones?


I don't have any spare and would ordinarily carry one just in case of an unrepairable inner tube situation


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I
> View attachment 336126
> may have only just posted this but you just presented me with an ideal opportunity for which I thank you.



I may well have got this wrong


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I may well have got this wrong



on further inspection I think so.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Feb 2017)

I have just returned from Sainsburys and seeing my mother.

Sainsburys was busy and all the veg shelves were full as usual so no shortage of anything on the beach.
I bought something I think a birthday boy would like and various cat foods as Henry is being fickle.

My mother, was well , my mother. Slightly more less moany than usual but still as *DEAF !*


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Feb 2017)

Oh I would like to add @Salty seadog that the WD40 has been located and now sits just inside the shed door should you need it and need to remind his nibs again


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh I would like to add @Salty seadog that the WD40 has been located and now sits just inside the shed door should you need it and need to remind his nibs again



ok mam...


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I have just spent a total of 5 hours trying to get BT to move our telephone line and broadband from Finchley to Oxford. Despite giving them notice of the move a month ago, they seem to have done nothing. Luckily I have an audit trail that shows their total incompetence...........



https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&r...xSBYwYj4D9bohb9SMGxRCOCw&ust=1486314319876343


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj015269vbRAhVByRQKHTBWBFUQjRwIBw&url=http://www.maximumpop.co.uk/one-direction-where-we-are-concert-movie/&psig=AFQjCNG8AzxSBYwYj4D9bohb9SMGxRCOCw&ust=1486314319876343


----------



## Speicher (4 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just returned from Sainsburys and seeing my mother.
> 
> Sainsburys was busy and all the veg shelves were full as usual so no shortage of anything on the beach.
> I bought something I think a birthday boy would like and various cat foods as Henry is being fickle.
> ...



Do you buy birthday presents for your cats? How do you know exactly when they were born?


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

no dont it doesnt seem to open.i have just started using the oprea browser on windows vista.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

@User14044 dont click it, it didn't open for me.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The Brekkie Burger and a pint of Tiger. That will do.
> 
> 
> View attachment 336100



Why is your burger in a hot cross bun?

I'm back from the Exurbia ride, I have to go to work soon, but Pizza first.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

as per my previous post i have recently been using opera as a browser and find it has problems with this website.does anyone else experience this with opera?


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

Listening to the Erased Tapes interview and tracks on 6 Music

Rival Consoles
Olafur Arnalds
Ben Lucas Boysen
Nils Frahm
Dawn of Midi

Blissed out now, made better by the fact that this stuff would make Reg Harrumpfh.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Listening to the Erased Tapes interview and tracks on 6 Music
> 
> Rival Consoles
> Olafur Arnalds
> ...



Is this Latin your writing?


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

did you ride the little wheels? and I ask the same of @Fab Foodie


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Is this Latin your writing?


Poncy ambient artists


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm absolutely certain he's away


I thought he was making a marrow quiche.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Why is your burger in a hot cross bun?
> 
> I'm back from the Exurbia ride, I have to go to work soon, but Pizza first.



I really wanted to go on that ride. looking forward to other rides i can do.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Do you buy birthday presents for your cats? How do you know exactly when they were born?


Well Henry was born on 5th Nov 2015 as I got him as a kitten. I'm not sure of Sasha birthday so I have picked July 1st for her.

As for his nibs, it's tomorrow but I won't see him until Friday due to his exotic travelling regime as a Nuggeteer.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I really wanted to go on that ride. looking forward to other rides i can do.


I'm around Wednesday if the weather is suitable ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> When I moved, only four years ago, BT told me that wasn't possible and I had to close the old links and start again with new ones. I couldn't retain my old telephone number, but for business reasons I needed the new number in advance so I could inform loads of clients. They gave me what they swore was my new number, but after I had let everyone know and moved they changed their minds and gave me a different one . It also took five weeks to get the internet connection sorted out. I got a good discount on my first bill in compensation for all of that, but it took many angry phone calls to get there.


Blimey 5 weeks for a business


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well Henry was born on 5th Nov 2015 as I got him as a kitten. I'm not sure of Sasha birthday so I have picked July 1st for her.
> 
> As for his nibs, it's tomorrow but I won't see him until Friday due to his exotic travelling regime as a Nuggeteer.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> When I moved, only four years ago, BT told me that wasn't possible and I had to close the old links and start again with new ones. I couldn't retain my old telephone number, but for business reasons I needed the new number in advance so I could inform loads of clients. They gave me what they swore was my new number, but after I had let everyone know and moved they changed their minds and gave me a different one . It also took five weeks to get the internet connection sorted out. I got a good discount on my first bill in compensation for all of that, but it took many angry phone calls to get there.




That's just shoddy treatment Tanya.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> did you ride the little wheels? and I ask the same of @Fab Foodie



No, because I was disorganised when I checked the Kingpin this morning it had a flat, so I took the roady instead, just as well the route was a bit lumpy for a threes speed. Fab took his Brompton.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Fab took his Brompton



how did he cope? @Fab Foodie


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> how did he cope? @Fab Foodie



Well he did by the time I left him, I don't know about now...he's probably pished.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

Just seen this on one of the local Twitter sites


----------



## summerdays (4 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Just seen this on one of the local Twitter sites
> 
> View attachment 336154


Isn't that just tight off street parking?


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2017)

I can't help but laugh.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Back from a day in the souks...
> 
> ...Mr R has had a shower and is feeling a bit frisky.


What did you buy ?????


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Bus station is long gone I think ... got a poncy one with a wavy roof and no indoor space now.


Just discovered a nice Slough -related factoid-Slough council peeps spent £75 on lingerie using a council credit card (it was in the Mail so it must be true...).


----------



## Speicher (4 Feb 2017)

I have found a holiday with Great Rail Journeys in Morocco. I am happy to travel on my own in Europe but would rather be part of a group in somewhere like Morocco.


----------



## Speicher (4 Feb 2017)

Bob chose me in October 2013, when he was about eight months old, so his birthday is the end of February. Tasha chose me when she was about three years old, birthday unknown, so she shares Bob's party.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Feb 2017)

Ivan adopted us before Christmas at coming up to 3 months old* so he shares his birthday with Mr Hop in the middle of September.
*a judged guesstimate by the CPL. He and his siblings were abandoned in a cardboard box at the side of the road still with their eyes shut. Only 2 of them survived


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

We have some Stinking Bishop and some Blacksticks Blue for tea.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We have some Stinking Bishop and some Blacksticks Blue for tea.


Yum


----------



## Speicher (4 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Ivan adopted us before Christmas at coming up to 3 months old* so he shares his birthday with Mr Hop in the middle of September.
> *a judged guesstimate by the CPL. He and his siblings were abandoned in a cardboard box at the side of the road still with their eyes shut. Only 2 of them survived



Tasha was a stray cat picked up by the CPL after her second set of kittens. She was too weak to feed her kittens. I saw them briefly and they were very small bundles of black and white fur.

Bob was abandonned with two siblings in a cardboard box outside a Vet's practice, who took them to the CPL. I keep reassuring him that wherever his siblings are, they are well-looked after. The people they chose could only adopt two young cats, and not three. He likes having Tasha as a older sister.

This afternoon while I was gardening, Tasha supervised me in the front garden. Bob took up the supervisory role when I was working in the back garden.


----------



## GM (4 Feb 2017)

I've just come in from work and done a Gravel, used up last nights curry


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

User said:


> *Checks flights to Leicester. Realises it's too small to have an international airport...*


Scuse me, East Midlands Airport is in Leicestershire.


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Outsourced by Nottingham


Actually it's closer to Derby and has a Derby postcode. Nottingham doesn't even come into it. It's in Leicestershire, Derby postcode, no mention of Nottingham. Nottingham is a loser, actually it's fake. Nottingham is fake, everybody knows it.


----------



## GM (4 Feb 2017)

Many Happy Returns @postman, hope you've had a great day!


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

GM said:


> I've just come in from work and done a Gravel, used up last nights curry


Mmm, curry here too


----------



## GM (4 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Mmm, curry here too



Mine was only the starter before my main meal which just happens to be a Thai curry


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2017)

I thought it might be a bad idea to open all of the windows. We were sat in the living room when we heard an almighty crash, the sort of noise pottery makes when it's not feeling very well. We got up and went into our other room to investigate what had happened. My wife's large pottery fish which she really liked had exploded. It would appear that the gormless kitten had assumed that the transom window was open and leapt up, bounced off the glass and fallen onto the fish knocking it onto the floor.


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Yeah... whatever. Norwich and Cambridge have international airports - even Saaaaaarfend has one.
> 
> What's Leicester got?


Nobody is that desperate to get out of Leicester.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> as per my previous post i have recently been using opera as a browser and find it has problems with this website.does anyone else experience this with opera?


Maybe try Vivaldi?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2017)

Polish sausage and bun with relish and green onion for lunch, with chips(crisps) and applesauce for lunch. I am thinking Czech meatloaf for dinner, baked instead of fried, I think.


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

User said:


> That's 'cos they're all related....


One big happy family.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2017)

For those of you who are missing out on their courgettes I thought I would post a picture of one.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2017)

Poppy's birthday is on the 3rd of September. She was an unwanted kitten handed into the branch of CP that I volunteer for by a local BYB when she became too old to sell. People around here want kittens at 6 weeks...  I celebrate her birthday and her adoption day, which is Christmas Eve. Poppy has been here since she was 14 weeks old - she's now seven and eligible for veteran classes at cat shows... 

Lexi's birthday is something of a guesstimate - July-ish 2012. I use the 24th July for showing purposes as that's what the vet wrote on her vaccs certificate. We celebrate her official adoption day, which is the 5th May - although she was here two months prior as a foster cat. Lexi came from a cat hoarder - our branch of CP rescued 42 cats from one house, and she was the first of those.  Conditions in there were appalling, the cats were uneutered, breeding at random etc. Lexi was the mother of the entire males in the house, and she has at least 250 relatives living in the local area...

We celebrate significant dates properly here, with things like prawns and steak.  (OK, bought on yellow sticker, but the girls don't know that LOL)


----------



## Smithbat (4 Feb 2017)

I have been on an International Trip training course all. I am now sat in my recliner with a cheese toastie and QI on netflix. Don't tell me I don't know how to live it up!


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is it bedtime yet?


Yes.


----------



## TVC (4 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Yes.


Right we're going then. Night


----------



## Smithbat (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Right we're going then. Night


I'll join you (not literally)


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

User said:


> You and potsy? I'd never have guessed....
> 
> I'd have thought @User14044 and @potsy*
> 
> ...


My name should have been potty, I mistyped it when I first joined the forum


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Oi! @potsy - get your coat! You've pulled!


I'm hanging on for a better offer


----------



## Speicher (4 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I've heard some very good things about GRJ.... although they're not cheap.



I have done one holiday with Great Rail. During the day, I often did my own thing, as it were. However, I really liked social side of evenings in a group


----------



## Speicher (4 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> My name should have been potty, I mistyped it when I first joined the forum



It is too late to change it? I think Potty would suit you!


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

User said:


> You'll be waiting a long time - you're a Manc!


No I'm not


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We have some Stinking Bishop and some Blacksticks Blue for tea.


If you are near Charles Martell's cheese place, get yourself some of his Single and Double Gloucester and (the best cheese in Englandshire IMO) his Double Berkeley.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Don't tell me you're a Scouser.... what else is there up in the Blighted Lands?


Sophisticated Cheshire-ite


----------



## hopless500 (4 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Yes.


No.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> No.


Some of us have to work in the morning


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Do you need to borrow a dictionary to look up the meaning of 'work'?


Well ok, when I say work, what I really mean is supervise my new trainee, he will actually do the work, I'll just be the brains


----------



## postman (4 Feb 2017)

Dan came home from Manchester ,just to celebrate my birthday.Charlotte could not make it.Edinburgh is just too far and the rail fare is humungus.So i showed Dan my Fountain pen and Roller ball pen,in it's box.He thought it was beautiful.So i told him,one day i won't be here.Not being morbid,but i would like him to have the pen set as he is our first born.He gave me a massive hug.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Do you need to borrow a dictionary to look up the meaning of 'brains'?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Feb 2017)

I have let my phone dwindle to 3% before putting it on to charge. 

#livinglifeontheedge


----------



## alicat (4 Feb 2017)

I have tootiredtogotobed syndrome - a first for me!


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2017)

I'm back home from work. I had a cup of tea and Viennese Whirl. They need to put a magnifying glass in the box, so you can find them.

NettieTheDog, JessieThePup and TimmyTheCat are all on the bed with me.


----------



## marknotgeorge (4 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Isn't Derby a suburb of Nottingham?


Oi!

As a matter of fact, East Midlands was built to replace Derby Aerodrome. We made those other places chip in.


----------



## Katherine (4 Feb 2017)

Happy Birthday to you @postman


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2017)

Happy birthday @postman , hope you had a great day.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2017)

I ache all over after today's ride, but it's a *good* ache. Nothing a long hot bath won't solve.

Now settling down to a nice mug of tea and these chocolate and champagne profiterole things I picked up on YS. They're really good, but I don't think it would be wise to eat the whole box...


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2017)

And a happy birthday @postman - hope you've had a fabby day xxx


----------



## slowmotion (5 Feb 2017)

I wore a pair of contractors' knee pads while squirming about in the loft today. They ended up round my ankles within five minutes. Tightening the straps was not an option. Gangrene would have set in below my patellas.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> For those of you who are missing out on their courgettes I thought I would post a picture of one.
> View attachment 336202


Now, that's a proper courgette, although in Canada and Newfoundland (separate then) most of the time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2017)

Happy birthday, @postman . Many happy returns of the day.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Oi!
> 
> As a matter of fact, East Midlands was built to replace Derby Aerodrome. We made those other places chip in.


It is on land owned by the Sheilds family, they also owned the land that Donnington Park circuit is built on but sold that. The airport is on lease from them.
The guy who owns the Hotel/Campsite that 'Off The Tracks' festival is held on is John Sheilds, one of the nicest blokes I've ever met.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...n_Hall&usg=AFQjCNG9IzobLzwuP0S_VSBS33Kl2qggsQ


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2017)

I'm awake and have been for over an hour


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2017)

Ive been woken up by TimmyTheCat licking my face.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2017)

Morning, it looks a bit foggy out from here.
I was summoned from she who must be obeyed who was downstairs yelling her head off. It was Gwen letting me know that she wanted the rest of the packet of food I gave her.
Whilst I was feeding her I could hear little one scratching wanting to be let out. So all is forgiven for the moment until he picks on Gwen or starts clawing the carpet or chairs that is.
I can hear he has just started!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm back home from work. I had a cup of tea and Viennese Whirl. They need to put a magnifying glass in the box, so you can find them.
> 
> NettieTheDog, JessieThePup and TimmyTheCat are all on the bed with me.


I seem to remember that. Many, many years ago someone burried some treasure leaving cryptic clues as how to find it. Well done on solving the puzzle and finding it.


----------



## summerdays (5 Feb 2017)

I've been waiting a long time for the coffee maker to wake up.... any minute now a coffee should appear as I can hear the kettle!

Weather looks grey....


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Feb 2017)




----------



## mybike (5 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> in other news....
> 
> 
> View attachment 336116



What's that about, elk hunting with rather large guns?


----------



## TVC (5 Feb 2017)

We are up. Off into town this morning to collect a new bike.


----------



## TVC (5 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Oi!
> 
> As a matter of fact, East Midlands was built to replace Derby Aerodrome. We made those other places chip in.


So you agree it's got bugger all to do with Nottingham.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are up. Off into town this morning to collect a new bike.


Pedal that past me again ???


----------



## TVC (5 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Pedal that past me again ???


I'm going into town to pick up a new bike. Which bit didn't you get?


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are up. Off into town this morning to collect a new bike.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm going into town to pick up a new bike. Which bit didn't you get?


It was the words new bike and coming from you that has totally confused me.

Are you starting a non riding collection like @potsy ?


----------



## TVC (5 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It was the words new bike and coming from you that has totally confused me.
> 
> Are you starting a non riding collection like @potsy ?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/help-required-please-leicester-sorted-now.213582/


----------



## mybike (5 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> To have another bike to cycle on.



Ah, ambition.



hopless500 said:


> Which reminds me - I must get some new inner tubes for my Raleigh Stowaway



They do deteriorate with time. And just think, if you had another bike you'd have to buy even more tyres.


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm awake and have been for over an hour


Lazy, some of us have done nearly a days work.


The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are up. Off into town this morning to collect a new bike.


Have you been hacked?


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> Ah, ambition.
> 
> 
> 
> They do deteriorate with time. ANd just think, if you had another bike you'd have to buy even more tyres.


True.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2017)

Sat in the lighthorne pavilion cafe with a coffee and a round of toast


----------



## marknotgeorge (5 Feb 2017)

Okay, Waitrose, which do you think is more essential at a motorway services? Ibuprofen (I'm not talking about £3.50 a box Nurofen) or Greek flippin' feta cheese?!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2017)

Mrs Marmion is cleaning out cupboardies and found an old knitted jumper we had for our old Siamese lad, Booboo, when he started feeling the cold in his later life. She thought Ollie might like it. Ollie thinks different.






Mungo thinks he'd quite like to eat the paint brush


----------



## TVC (5 Feb 2017)

A little happyness


View: https://youtu.be/hBnWpVH9-m8


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 335461
> 
> 
> Now this deserves a Michelin star - cheese on toast and beans for tea.



@User14044 I told you that you are an inspiration.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> @User14044 I told you that you are an inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 336293


My favourite post-ride meal*

*and before @rich p asks, yes I can remember that far back...


----------



## TVC (5 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> @User14044 I told you that you are an inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 336293



Meanwhile us food ponces had smoked mackerel ftom The Cheshire Smokehouse, served on wood, as it should be.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Meanwhile us food ponces had smoked mackerel ftom The Cheshire Smokehouse, served on wood, as it should be.
> 
> View attachment 336297


Bluuurrrgh!


----------



## TVC (5 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Bluuurrrgh!


I thought you would like it, you live in the ponciest county in the country.


----------



## Katherine (5 Feb 2017)

I couldn't decide whether to have a large piece of tiffin or a toasted teacake. When the tiffin arrived for one of the other riders, I regretted choosing the teacake. 
Cutting edge service today.... luckily the farm owner had an angle grinder, when a rider realised that he hadn't brought a key for his lock! 
Back in time to watch some of the England v Australia match, nerve wracking finish. England lost by 1 point.


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2017)

Really should have cleaned off my old Ribble that's been attached to the turbo for the last year. Corrosion on the underside of the top tube. Just light surface stuff, but it means I've had to sand it off and hammerite it for now. It's been due a respray for some time, so I better get it booked in I think.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Meanwhile us food ponces had smoked mackerel ftom The Cheshire Smokehouse, served on wood, as it should be.
> 
> View attachment 336297


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Meanwhile us food ponces had smoked mackerel ftom The Cheshire Smokehouse, served on wood, as it should be.
> 
> View attachment 336297


Yum. But a plate would do!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2017)

I've just sat down to watch my all time favourite film. 

Guess what it is.


----------



## TVC (5 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just sat down to watch my all time favourite film.
> 
> Guess what it is.


Frozen?


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just sat down to watch my all time favourite film.
> 
> Guess what it is.



Superman.


----------



## StuAff (5 Feb 2017)

I know, but then I did experience an performance of its title song yesterday.....


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just sat down to watch my all time favourite film.
> 
> Guess what it is.


The Italian Job?


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2017)

Wizard of Oz (was on yesterday and we did watch it).


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Feb 2017)

Shawshank. ..


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Frozen?



Twit! 



screenman said:


> Superman.



No, but I quite like the original. 



StuAff said:


> I know, but then I did experience an performance of its title song yesterday.....



Shhh, don't tell. 



hopless500 said:


> The Italian Job?



No, but It's in my top five faves. 



fossyant said:


> Wizard of Oz (was on yesterday and we did watch it).



I hate that film.



meta lon said:


> Shawshank. ..



Another in my top five, but not tonight.


----------



## TVC (5 Feb 2017)

Debbie Does Dallas?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2017)

_Beneath the Valley of the Ultra Vixens_?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Debbie Does Dallas?



Dope! 



Gravity Aided said:


> _Beneath the Valley of the Ultra Vixens_?



Ooh, that's a new one to me.


----------



## TVC (5 Feb 2017)

I'm doing my best, give us a clue.

Bedknobs and Broomsticks?


----------



## alicat (5 Feb 2017)

Third sore throat this year. Totes (can't find the hash key) fed up.


----------



## Speicher (5 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just sat down to watch my all time favourite film.
> 
> Guess what it is.



Chariots of Fire?


----------



## User19783 (5 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just sat down to watch my all time favourite film.
> 
> Guess what it is.


As you like running,
Forest Gump?


----------



## User19783 (5 Feb 2017)

Or Gone with the wind?


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2017)

Alien


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm doing my best, give us a clue.
> 
> Bedknobs and Broomsticks?



Never seen it, but your in the right ball park. 


Speicher said:


> Chariots of Fire?



Never seen it. 



User19783 said:


> As you like running,
> Forest Gump?



No, but I film I like a lot. 


User19783 said:


> Or Gone with the wind?



Never seen it. 


classic33 said:


> Alien



Another fave, but no.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2017)

There's Bladerunner


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> There's Bladerunner


You're way off.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2017)

Mary Poppins!


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2017)

T2?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2017)

See _Gone With the Wind._


----------



## User19783 (5 Feb 2017)

Alien 2 or 3?


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I have been cutting my nails whilst watching Italy V Wales.



spectacularly mundane.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Feb 2017)

User19783 said:


> Alien 2 or 3?



1 then 2


----------



## User19783 (5 Feb 2017)

Star trek, The movie?


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Debbie Does Dallas?



my first.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2017)

Moby Dick

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLTlfljynV4
Also a veiled reference to a later _Star Trek _Movie.


----------



## roadrash (5 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just sat down to watch my all time favourite film.
> 
> Guess what it is.



jungle book ?


----------



## summerdays (5 Feb 2017)

I watched a film today.... shrek!

Only it was pedal powered! Mostly by the kids in the audience! I was a little disappointed as I was expecting them to fade near the end. Still I did get a turn and enjoyed the experience with my friends daughter!


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Good news! There is no courgette shortage here and I've been pigging out on them...



are you still abroad? i notice the lack of the veg locally.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Mary Poppins!



Closer! 



potsy said:


> T2?





Gravity Aided said:


> See _Gone With the Wind._



Ok then. 



User19783 said:


> Alien 2 or 3?



Both good but no



User19783 said:


> Star trek, The movie?



Another I like a lot but not tonight. 



Gravity Aided said:


> Moby Dick
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLTlfljynV4
> Also a veiled reference to a later _Star Trek _Movie.




No.,


roadrash said:


> jungle book ?



Another excellent film that I have on DVD, watched it few weeks ago.


----------



## Katherine (5 Feb 2017)

alicat said:


> Third sore throat this year. Totes (can't find the hash key) fed up.


 My sympathies, it's not fair is it! Everyone should stop sharing their germs. 
I started the year with sinusitis, 2 weeks ago, Ihad a sore throat and lost my voice, now I'm blocked up and have another sore throat, but I still went out on my bike because I would have gone crazy otherwise. 
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Speicher (5 Feb 2017)

The Sound of Music


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Closer!


Don't know you that well.

The Terminal


----------



## roadrash (5 Feb 2017)

nanny McPhee


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> The Sound of Music


Was thinking that, but if not that leaves Chitty Chitty Bang Bang & Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory if not


----------



## Speicher (5 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Was thinking that, but if not that leaves Chitty Chitty Bang Bang & Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory if not



He said he likes the theme song of his favourite film, and that "Mary Poppins" was closer than other guesses.


----------



## Speicher (5 Feb 2017)

How well can Fabbers sing "Near far, in our motor car....."?


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2017)

Is it this one, reviewed by benb?

Sounds like my kind of perfection in a film 



benb said:


> Mechanic: Resurrection
> 
> Jason Statham runs, jumps, shoots and fights his way through this movie.
> Lots of violence, if you like that sort of thing. Has the delectable Jessica Alba in.
> ...


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> The Sound of Music



Never seen it.



classic33 said:


> Don't know you that well.
> 
> The Terminal



Nice movie but no.



roadrash said:


> nanny McPhee



What?



classic33 said:


> Was thinking that, but if not that leaves Chitty Chitty Bang Bang & Willy Wonka & The Chocolate Factory if not



Hate willy wonka, both versions.

It was Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> It was Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.


Did you get any time to watch the film after spending your time replying to cinechat.net?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did you get any time to watch the film after spending your time replying to cinechat.net?



I'd finished by then, I was trying to fathom the mystery of series two of The Man in the High Castle. It's no Great Escape I can tell you that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'd finished by then, I was trying to fathom the mystery of series two of The Man in the High Castle. It's no Great Escape I can tell you that.


Well, if he's the man in the high castle, he hasn't escaped, has he? Duh!


----------



## hopless500 (5 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Never seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also one of my favourites. I love the child catcher


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2017)

Long, long day... I'm off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Feb 2017)

Dreadful nights sleep, or rather lack of it.

The only upside was that Sasha was with me all night. She was no problem at all, it was just my brain that got stuck in the on position


----------



## TVC (6 Feb 2017)

And the week starts.


----------



## GM (6 Feb 2017)

......here. Porridge first.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2017)

I'm up, it's far to early!


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Dreadful nights sleep, or rather lack of it.
> 
> The only upside was that Sasha was with me all night. She was no problem at all, it was just my brain that got stuck in the on position



I couldn't get to sleep when I went to bed feeling tired, but then slept through ....

Luckily after a bad night's sleep I normally am fairly alert for the most of the day, it will be in the evening (after commuting and work) when I'll start falling asleep on the sofa. How does it effect you?


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Feb 2017)

Getting on a warm train makes me feel sleepy so I drop off then feel yuck when I wake up in London. Tend to feel rubbish most of the day. However I feel exhaustEd every day, good sleep or not


----------



## potsy (6 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> And the week starts.


A day late but welcome.

Ice scraping at 6am, lovely


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Feb 2017)

Wayyy too warm for ice on the beach. No scarf or gloves either.


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Getting on a warm train makes me feel sleepy so I drop off then feel yuck when I wake up in London. Tend to feel rubbish most of the day. However I feel exhaustEd every day, good sleep or not


 Not good!


----------



## TVC (6 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> A day late but welcome.
> 
> Ice scraping at 6am, lovely


Minis fit in garages, just saying


----------



## TVC (6 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Getting on a warm train makes me feel sleepy so I drop off then feel yuck when I wake up in London. Tend to feel rubbish most of the day. However I feel exhaustEd every day, good sleep or not


One day closer to retirement.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2017)

Morning it looks a bit frosty out there with a little bit of cloud about. It looks a bit promising.


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Our boiler has broken down. I need a plumber as the previous owners farked the water supply to the washing machine. Having said that, I seem to have lost all my clothes in the move so I haven't got anything to change into if I were to do a wash.


I was going to say do without...(the clothes that is)..... however without a boiler it might be a little chilly

How is the chaos going? And you need to get your boiler checked over anyway..... hopefully nothing too major!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Our boiler has broken down. I need a plumber as the previous owners farked the water supply to the washing machine. Having said that, I seem to have lost all my clothes in the move so I haven't got anything to change into if I were to do a wash.


Oh dear! That isn't what you needed right now. I hope you can get things sorted soon. Good luck.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2017)

I was enjoying the guess the favourite film bit earlier on. I think mine would have to be the Battle of Britain and Top Gun both for the aeroplanes. Top Gun has some nice music, but you can't beat the sound of a Merlin.
I was going to guess Ice Cold in Alex.


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Some of it is going well. We are in and the neighbours are very nice and friendly. We've found the coffee machine and the supply of Sauvignon blanc - so the essentials are in place. If all fails we've got a great pub down the road.
> 
> I'm a bit hacked off with the state that the previous owners of the house left it in. I spent 2 days cleaning our old one before leaving and now Mrs R and I have had to do the same here....the b@stards.


Can the neighbour's recommend a plumber? And although it's annoying hopefully it will then be thoroughly cleaned to your standards... but presumably that's delaying the unpacking and sorting! 

And @potsy wants to know if you have found the kebab shop yet


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2017)

Ooooh! There's a pretty sky out there.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Some of it is going well. We are in and the neighbours are very nice and friendly. We've found the coffee machine and the supply of Sauvignon blanc - so the essentials are in place. If all fails we've got a great pub down the road.
> 
> I'm a bit hacked off with the state that the previous owners of the house left it in. I spent 2 days cleaning our old one before leaving and now Mrs R and I have had to do the same here....the b@stards.


Think yourself lucky, a friend bought a house and after moving in found a turd wrapped in newspaper stuffed behind the hot water tank.


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Morning all! Just going to have a quick shower before breakfast, and then get some photos of the snow-capped Atlas Mountains....
> 
> Home later today (landing about 22:30). What's the weather like?


Cold and frosty here!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2017)

Deal perchance?


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2017)

Good morning from a cold frosty and foggy Coventry. Yesterday ended in disappointment, had a table for two booked for last night but had to cancel. We came out to find we had a dead car, battery's died.


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Hmmmm.... due to be 29 degrees here today. Look like a quick change at the airport will be called for.


Was this a really short holiday or has the time flown whilst you have been away?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> How well can Fabbers sing "Near far, in our motor car....."?


The answer to this was almost known on Saturday....


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Oi @Fab Foodie - have a good trip to Russia. Have you packed your woollen long-johns?


Hand crocheted woollen longjohns this time!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Has Reggie been away?


That's why there's a courgette shortage....


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2017)

@CarlP 
Clearly we are going to have to ensure that everybody has watched Chitty Chitty Bang Bang before the summer Exurbia boozer ride....


----------



## mybike (6 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just sat down to watch my all time favourite film.
> 
> Guess what it is.



Can't be that 'favourite' if you've taken the time to send that.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @CarlP
> Clearly we are going to have to ensure that everybody has watched Chitty Chitty Bang Bang before the summer Exurbia boozer ride....



Call the next ride the CCBB ride, and visit the locations, like the windmill, the pond and the village, and of course pubs.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Feb 2017)

Morning all, too icy to ride to work today so I walked, I now appear to be developing a blister at the underside of my toe. Not nice


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2017)

Sorry for the dramatic paws. I know it's spelt wrong but some of the time it had sharp claws.
Here was the sky earlier.


----------



## potsy (6 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Was this a really short holiday or has the time flown whilst you have been away?



We all knew the time would come for him to return, just a shame it's come so soon 

In other news, I have frosties for breakfast, quite appropriate


----------



## TVC (6 Feb 2017)

Two trips to B&Q this morning, don't ask.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Two trips to B&Q this morning, don't ask.


Did you forget something?


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Two trips to B&Q this morning, don't ask.



Do they sell the gold-plated latinumised carbon that you need, or just mdb?


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2017)

I cannot remember when I was last in a vast shop like B and Q. 

There is an old-fashioned ironmongers here. It is fairly large, and the staff are very helpful. The younger staff are obviously told to admit when they are not sure of something and to ask a more experienced colleague for help. 

You could buy one bolt, if you wanted, or get your paint mixed for you as you wait. They can also order things if they have not got it in stock, and they will deliver larger, or heavier items.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I was enjoying the guess the favourite film bit earlier on. I think mine would have to be the Battle of Britain and Top Gun both for the aeroplanes. Top Gun has some nice music, but you can't beat the sound of a Merlin.
> I was going to guess *Ice Cold in Alex*.



A great film that I have on DVD,


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The answer to this was almost known on Saturday....



@CarlP said that he heard the song yesterday, and I knew that he was at the Pub Crawl Ride, so I did put two and two together. I think you should practice, and make up a few new verses.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> @CarlP said that he heard the song yesterday, and I knew that he was at the Pub Crawl Ride, so I did put two and two together. I think you should practice, and make up a few new verses.



Fabbers and I were singing the CCBB song in the first pub, I fancy that we were really good, it sounded good in my head at least.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2017)

Probably why it was the first pub.


----------



## Salad Dodger (6 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I cannot remember when I was last in a vast shop like B and Q.
> 
> There is an old-fashioned ironmongers here. It is fairly large, and the staff are very helpful. The younger staff are obviously told to admit when they are not sure of something and to ask a more experienced colleague for help.
> 
> You could buy one bolt, if you wanted, or get your paint mixed for you as you wait. They can also order things if they have not got it in stock, and they will deliver larger, or heavier items.



We have an "old school" hardware shop here. Allegedly it is the one on which the "four candles" sketch from the Two Ronnies was based, as Ronnie Corbett had a holiday home just around the corner.

I do shop there from time to time, as they do indeed have a delightful selection of thingammybobs which you can buy individually. And small tins of paint, if you run out three quarters of the way through painting the garage door...... Just don't try to pay using one of those new fangled debit cards. It takes a committee of three shop staff to successfully negotiate a completed transaction on card machine!


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2017)

You can pay by credit card in the one here, but not yet by contactless gizmos.

Yes, their stock of thingammybobs, wotsits, and whatdyacallits is excellent. They do not stock round tuits sadly.

If you want vegetable seeds, or garden bulbs you can pick up a handful, put them in a paper bag and get them weighed. They do not sell raspberries or apples though.

You could buy two 00 if you live in a very long street.


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2017)

I may need to visit the ironmongers later this week. I need a large knob and a long screw. 



The handle on the door of my compost bin fell off yesterday.


----------



## Katherine (6 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> Good morning from a cold frosty and foggy Coventry. Yesterday ended in disappointment, had a table for two booked for last night but had to cancel. We came out to find we had a dead car, battery's died.


Oh dear, I hope you have been able to rebook. 



Smithbat said:


> Morning all, too icy to ride to work today so I walked, I now appear to be developing a blister at the underside of my toe. Not nice



Ouchy. Plasters on before you walk home and check the socks are not wrinkled or the shoe is slipping.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Were you asked to leave?



No,there was no one else there.



User14044mountain said:


> I'm surprised that someone hasn't mentioned the words double entendre



Ok then, I'll give you one.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Call the next ride the CCBB ride, and visit the locations, like the windmill, the pond and the village, and of course pubs.


I commend it to the house!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Fabbers and I were singing the CCBB song in the first pub, I fancy that we were really good, it sounded good in my head at least.


Bit of practice it would be epic!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2017)

Just touched-down in Domodedova and 31 CC alerts....all of them mundane!


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm surprised that someone hasn't mentioned the words double entendre



When I ask for the long screw, the shop assistant will say he can give me one, and what colour is the knob?


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2017)

Potty does not like us talking about knitting, so while he is at work, I can post this.

http://www.loveknitting.com/wrap-fr...nabatake-silk-garden-solo-30-downloadable-pdf

Those who do knitting, I do not like the way the overlap bulks out at the side. Is that because it was not properly fitted to the wearer? I would do it by picking up the stitches in the cross over bit, so that there is less bulk.

Or I might knit this one instead:

http://www.loveknitting.com/garter-stitch-jacket-in-noro-taiyo-downloadable-pdf

With a plain but co-ordinated top underneath, it could look good. You can see lots of free patterns on the loveknitting site.

I will not use the Noro yarn, tho, as it is very expensive. I carefully check my knitting tension according to the pattern.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Feb 2017)

Talk Sports Hawksby and Jacobs have just reminded me of this guy. Highly recommended.


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Oh dear, I hope you have been able to rebook.



Not rebooked just yet but will do later in the week. The cars sorted now, I've only had it three weeks so still under warranty, we jump started it got it round the garage and they replaced the battery free of charge.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Feb 2017)

Wthout a wish to be boring, I'll give you this too,


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2017)

As this is a cycling forum:


----------



## TVC (6 Feb 2017)

Enough with the knitting


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Feb 2017)

Mrs M really isn't having much joy trying to watch the TV.

Yesterday, trying to watch the rugby





Today, different cat, same problem, whilst trying to watch a movie


----------



## lutonloony (6 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Mrs M really isn't having much joy trying to watch the TV.
> 
> Yesterday, trying to watch the rugby
> View attachment 336460
> ...


Mine prefers sitting in front of telly, thus ensuring all people suffer, rather than the chosen one


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2017)

Dropped mum off at her OT exercise class at lunchtime and took myself off to the local recycling centre to have a mooch in their sales area. Decent number of bicycles in there today, prolly about a dozen, all at £30 a pop. Most of them BSOs, but three reasonable if basic Raleigh ladies hybrids and one Mistral ladies drop bar tourer.

Was looking at the Mistral for myself, but inevitably, it's much too big. 

@Marmion - be thankful you get the head end. I usually end up with a face full of tush...


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2017)

User said:


> It's topped 30 degrees this afternoon. A bright blue sky, blazing sun and a horizon dominated by the snowy Atlas Mountains. Absolutely stunning!


Swap the numbers around add in some rain and you describe it here too.... I'm snuggled on the sofa under a blanket warming my toes, and my buff is still on my head!


----------



## Smithbat (6 Feb 2017)

I am psyching myself up for the walk home..... Only just over two miles but it is cold and my feet hurt.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2017)

We are getting a bike co-op as a part of urban renewal.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I am psyching myself up for the walk home..... Only just over two miles but it is cold and my feet hurt.



Like for the psyching up to get home, not the ouchie xxx


----------



## raleighnut (6 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Waiting at the airport now - but in the nice new terminal that was opened last year for the UN Conference. It has a fab VIP lounge.


Can you see through the window into it then,


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Cheeky git. I have a pass. I can also take Mr R into some as my guest - this one included.
> 
> The best things about it are free coffee and good wi-fi.


Like club car on the train, Mrs. GA doesn't travel any other way.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Cheeky git. I have a pass. I can also take Mr R into some as my guest - this one included.
> 
> The best things about it are free coffee and good wi-fi.


Just wait until you try getting that Ras-El- Hanout back into the UK, "Oh yes sir, brown powder from Morocco ,just step this way please"


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Feb 2017)

I have the patio door open and the heating is off, seriously. It is rather mild this evening.

Sasha has decided she wants to eat her supper from her paw so is very delicately lifting the meat up from her saucer


----------



## raleighnut (6 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have the patio door open and the heating is off, seriously. It is rather mild this evening.
> 
> Sasha has decided she wants to eat her supper from her paw so is very delicately lifting the meat up from her saucer


She'll want cutlery next.


----------



## TVC (6 Feb 2017)

Merlot is awaiting the arrival of a Cyclechatter.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> She'll want cutlery next.



View: https://youtu.be/WSeSTI272LM


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have the patio door open and the heating is off, seriously. It is rather mild this evening.
> 
> Sasha has decided she wants to eat her supper from her paw so is very delicately lifting the meat up from her saucer


 Are you sure you aren't with Reg? I've warmed up now so not under the blanket but cooking macaroni cheese (warming food), and a cake (cake is recommended when you feel cold), Rosemary and lemon polenta cake!


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2017)

I'm sat as close to the fire as is possible. The cats aren't quite so happy that I've encroached on their territory, but it's really cold here... 

Having an attack of the CBA's when it comes to supper tonight, so going to nip out to the chippy in the village in a bit. The one on the market place in Ely is better, but it's an eight mile round trip as opposed to a four mile round trip... Not really worth the trip into town for a bag of chips to go with the cooked chicken and coleslaw I've got sitting in the fridge.

Oh, and this is what I was looking at earlier: http://witchford.revivemarketplace.com/#/product/3305


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> As this is a cycling forum:
> 
> View attachment 336458


HelllooooooSpeicherxxxxxx


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2017)

I've got the Bridal Suite!


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> HelllooooooSpeicherxxxxxx



Hellooo 

That is not me in the photo, btw. 
I think it would be easier for someone, not me, to embroider a cycle onto a jumper, rather than knit it into the design.


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> HelllooooooSpeicherxxxxxx





Fab Foodie said:


> I've got the Bridal Suite!
> 
> View attachment 336510



Does Hills know that you have invited me into your boudoir?


----------



## midlife (6 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Nice decor..........that would be enough to put anyone off their.... now what's the word I'm struggling for?



Vomit?


Shaun


----------



## TVC (6 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've got the Bridal Suite!
> 
> View attachment 336510


Just check that Trump hasn't stayed there before.


----------



## GM (6 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Our boiler has broken down. I need a plumber as the previous owners farked the water supply to the washing machine. Having said that, *I seem to have lost all my clothes in the move* so I haven't got anything to change into if I were to do a wash.



I bought a nice waterproof walking coat, and some posh shirts from a charity shop in Finchley today, almost brand new they were!

Seriously, I hope you get all your stuff back soon. Unlike the horror story that happened to Mrs GM's brother in law, When they moved down from the midlands to Esher. All their treasured possessions were stored in the removal van overnight in the depot. That night they had a massive fire, and everything was destroyed.
Lucky everything was insured.


----------



## TVC (6 Feb 2017)

One CCer despatched with his bike and a box of chocolates left in return. Nice.


----------



## TVC (6 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have you swapped your Ribble for a Mars bar?


I'll pretend you didn't say that.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2017)

Bggr, the chippy was shut. It's their closing day.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Feb 2017)

It's -20 in Russia so I am told.

I know which bedroom I would rather be snuggling in tonight and it's not pink and white.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> One CCer despatched with his bike and a box of chocolates left in return. Nice.



Thanks to @Spiderweb for alerting me to the collected bike

And a big thank you to @The Velvet Curtain and @Lullabelle for picking it up and giving it bed and board for a night


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2017)

Ended up having hot dogs instead as there was a pack in the fridge, but I can't say I particularly enjoyed them as it wasn't what I wanted. Still have the horrors for chips, will snag some tomorrow instead.

Just realised that the link I gave earlier just sends you to some random page, and not to the item I'd intended on flagging up. My bad.  Bypassed that by finding a pic lurking on the website instead... A total blonde moment, except I'm not blonde LOL... Just so not with it today, it's embarrassing... 







@biggs682 - is the above of any interest to you? Or should it be left to rust in peace?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2017)

@Reynard thanks for thinking off me , looks an ideal commuter for somebody 

At the moment not of any interest to me which is a shame as it deserves to be ridden


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2017)

Lovely bike in Leicester, btw.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Feb 2017)

Sometimes you just have brilliant nights as a Guide Leader. Tonight we made truffles, peppermint creams and the boxes to put them in. All the girls worked well together and it was just a pleasure to be in their company. This is why I give up my time - just for smiles.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've got the Bridal Suite!
> 
> View attachment 336510



Holy crap! Have you been transported back to 1973?


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @Reynard thanks for thinking off me , looks an ideal commuter for somebody
> 
> At the moment not of any interest to me which is a shame as it deserves to be ridden



YW 

I'd have bought it there and then as it'd have done me rather nicely. But since one can't exactly put a bike in a boil wash to shrink it down to size, it had to stay where it was.


----------



## summerdays (6 Feb 2017)

This evening between 8 and 9 I fell asleep on the sofa multiple time so I went to bed really early.... since then I've been wide awake and it's getting annoying now!


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2017)

Rats, that's not good. Try a chamomile and lavender tea before bed.  I'm about to go make one for myself.


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> This evening between 8 and 9 I fell asleep on the sofa multiple time so I went to bed really early.... since then I've been wide awake and it's getting annoying now!


I hate it when that happens!


----------



## slowmotion (7 Feb 2017)

I've just had a narrow escape from Death by boredom.

I attempted to eat a stew containing a lot of chick peas.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Does Hills know that you have invited me into your boudoir?


Probably


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Nice decor..........that would be enough to put anyone off their.... now what's the word I'm struggling for?


Stroke?


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's -20 in Russia so I am told.
> 
> I know which bedroom I would rather be snuggling in tonight and it's not pink and white.


Is the one with the trapeze?


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Holy crap! Have you been transported back to 1973?


It does look like the set of a 70s porn movie doesn't it?


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Feb 2017)

Henry is not feeling the love today. He is rather subdued, not eating his breakfast and not purring or talking which is unheard of.

Perhaps it's just one of those days.


----------



## summerdays (7 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I've just had a narrow escape from Death by boredom.
> 
> I attempted to eat a stew containing a lot of chick peas.


I love chickpeas especially boiled up with some gammon....


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Feb 2017)

I love chickpeas too. Especially in a lamb curry


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2017)

Morning, it is dark blue outside with the signs of some small clouds at the moment. But if it's anything like yesterday it doesn't mean a thing as it turned out carp.
On another note I am often asked. " Why are there 2 packets of cat food open? " Is it one of life's little mysteries ? No! not really when you are the first one up in the morning, still a bit bleary eyed your first concern is to make a hot drink, but then there is the constant yelling from the cat making it clear that she takes precedence over everything thing else. In order to try to maintain the peace in that early morning confused state you grab the nearest packet of cat food to shut her up and not look for one that may or may not be in the fridge.


----------



## TVC (7 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Thanks to @Spiderweb for alerting me to the collected bike
> 
> And a big thank you to @The Velvet Curtain and @Lullabelle for picking it up and giving it bed and board for a night


No problem, it is a really nice bike


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Bggr, the chippy was shut. It's their closing day.


That is a bit of nostalgia. They used to shut in the old days in order to get stock from the Fish Market in London.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2017)

I'm up, cup of tea and NettieTheDog snoring on my lap. 

I have to do the last coat of paint on the stairs today.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Feb 2017)

Dentist, in a bit.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> No problem, it is a really nice bike


morning has arrived and the Dolan has just been taken out to the garage to meet the rest of the collection


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2017)

Ooooh! Bright sunshine.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2017)

I up and about but feeling crap, stomachs upset again, been getting these every few weeks since I got out of hospital last November, they last 24 hours then I'm fine, I'll have to talk to the doctor about it.


----------



## mybike (7 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> No,there was no one else there.



I wonder why.



User14044mountain said:


> Fahrenheit



There's a different measure?


----------



## hopless500 (7 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry is not feeling the love today. He is rather subdued, not eating his breakfast and not purring or talking which is unheard of.
> 
> Perhaps it's just one of those days.


A largefrom his Aunty Hop.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2017)

Salad Dodger said:


> We have an "old school" hardware shop here. Allegedly it is the one on which the "four candles" sketch from the Two Ronnies was based, as Ronnie Corbett had a holiday home just around the corner.
> 
> I do shop there from time to time, as they do indeed have a delightful selection of thingammybobs which you can buy individually. And small tins of paint, if you run out three quarters of the way through painting the garage door...... Just don't try to pay using one of those new fangled debit cards. It takes a committee of three shop staff to successfully negotiate a completed transaction on card machine!


We used to have one which was family run, but it closed and has now been flattened and being built on. It was one of those places that if you desperately needed something they would have it. It seems that's the way things are going, it is becoming harder to obtain even the simplest of things to make repairs to things. The make do and mend mentality of our parents or grandparents has been lost.


----------



## Smithbat (7 Feb 2017)

Morning all, I have woken up this morning with a painful knee, I dread to think what I must have been doing in my sleep to hurt it.


----------



## TVC (7 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Who ordered the rain, wind and general miserableness? It's like living inside the minds of some of the posters on here. TYVM.


It's England in February, what weather were you expecting?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2017)

Clear sky and bright sunshine here at the moment.
I'm no good at understanding what happens when I press a button on a computer but if it is something wrong with the hardware I'll have a go at fixing it. As was the case with my old I Mac when it's hard drive failed. If it's broken I couldn't make it much worse.


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2017)

Off to Spinal Clinic shortly. Lots of questions especially about my discs being wedged due to correcting the damaged vertebrae's 'angle'.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Off to Spinal Clinic shortly. Lots of questions especially about my discs being wedged due to correcting the damaged vertebrae's 'angle'.


Good Luck.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2017)

Thunderstorms here, 14C, but falling. Snow forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2017)

I have finished painting the stairs! Hurrah! the most mundane of jobs, but it looks ACE, the fragrant MrsP will be please when she returns form Seattle. All I need to do now is clean up.


----------



## Speicher (7 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Does Hills know that you have invited me into your boudoir?





Fab Foodie said:


> Probably



The decor does rather clash with your Russian Pink socks though, doesn't it?


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> So.....having had BT make a mess of our home move, I've discovered that British Gas have cocked up as well. Some operative recorded our house number as 4 instead of 43. So the booked engineer can't come and all my details have been sent to a complete stranger.
> 
> Is it too early to have a glass of absinthe?


No!


----------



## raleighnut (7 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> So.....having had BT make a mess of our home move, I've discovered that British Gas have cocked up as well. Some operative recorded our house number as 4 instead of 43. So the booked engineer can't come and all my details have been sent to a complete stranger.
> 
> Is it too early to have a glass of absinthe?


Never too early.


----------



## Smithbat (7 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> So.....having had BT make a mess of our home move, I've discovered that British Gas have cocked up as well. Some operative recorded our house number as 4 instead of 43. So the booked engineer can't come and all my details have been sent to a complete stranger.
> 
> Is it too early to have a glass of absinthe?


Defintely not - bottoms up.


----------



## Speicher (7 Feb 2017)

I used to work for the same company as the lady two doors down the road. The company in question often sent HR docs to her, when they were intended for me, and vice versa. 

Admittedly the names are similar in some ways. In my day at an office, you would have put a red star on the two files or records, highlighting the possibility of that error. That would be in the days when common sensicleness over-ruled the demands of a computer programme. 

However, that pales into insignificance against the local hospital who got my records and those of someone with the same name muddled up. The consquences of that have had a lasting impact on my health.  They claim they "lost" my records, while I tried to tell them to look in the "file" of the other person with my name.


----------



## Speicher (7 Feb 2017)

On a lighter note, I have found someone who does personal training, and who lives withing walking distance of my house. The idea is that she properly trains you to use a rowing machine or other equipment (in her own gym at the end of her garden) and then you use the ones at leisure centre. There is an mandatory induction session
at the local leisure centre, but that covers all the machines, some of which I am unlikely to use. The bombardment of information in that hour of induction, causes my brain to go into over-load, and I forget everything. Her additional more detailed training would be very useful for correct technique. She could also teach me some exercises to do at home, and give motivation on exercise and nutrition.

Yes, this post does have a point, and yes, bare with me, I am getting there. What questions to I need to ask her, and/or what Usery Body should she belong to, so that I know she is properly qualified?

Btw, Rocky, did you know that you can do Bootcamp in Oxford?


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> That is a bit of nostalgia. They used to shut in the old days in order to get stock from the Fish Market in London.



The one on the Market Place in town is always shut on a Monday - it's one of those really traditional places that *only* does standard chippy fare (fish, chips, saussies, saveloys & pies). The place in the village is new (also does kebabs and, I think, pizza) so am still not quite pat with their opening hours.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It does look like the set of a 70s porn movie doesn't it?



That's exactly what I was thinking, but didn't have the guts to post LOLOLOL


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry is not feeling the love today. He is rather subdued, not eating his breakfast and not purring or talking which is unheard of.
> 
> Perhaps it's just one of those days.



Oh noes, poor Henry. The girls send him some healing purrs xxx


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oh noes, poor Henry. The girls send him some healing purrs xxx


I did flea him yesterday so it could be him sulking but I have never not got any purrs out of him.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I did flea him yesterday so it could be him sulking but I have never not got any purrs out of him.


No wonder he's got the arse with you, mine (apart from Kizzy ) ignore me for days after being done.


----------



## Speicher (7 Feb 2017)

In other news, I have just joined MyFitnessPal.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Feb 2017)

Jeez! Just left the factory, it's 1830 and it's already -20.
Time for burgers and beer...and maybe Vodka.


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2017)

Discharged from hospital.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Discharged from hospital.


Congratulations.

Are you a lost cause


----------



## TVC (7 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Discharged from hospital.


Good news, here's hoping the long term fix isn't far away.


----------



## TVC (7 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Jeez! Just left the factory, it's 1830 and it's already -20.
> Time for burgers and beer...and maybe Vodka.


This isn't going to end well.



@Hill Wimp hows your favourite little chap, still grumpy?


----------



## Speicher (7 Feb 2017)

User said:


> There is no regulatory body for personal fitness trainers.
> 
> There are, however, some fairly well recognised/regarded qualifications, such as YMCA certification, City & Guilds Levels 2 and 3 in Exercise & Fitness, and some of the 'brand' trainings, such as Les Mills.
> 
> It's an area that is crying out for regulation, given the potential for harm, but the big commercial players are holding out at all costs.



Thank you for that. I will have a look again at her website.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This isn't going to end well.
> 
> 
> 
> @Hill Wimp hows your favourite little chap, still grumpy?


Henry is back to being Henry and I witnessed a nose kiss between him and Sasha. However Henry held the kiss for a nano second too long and got a bop on the nose.

Kids


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Feb 2017)

User said:


> She'll know more when he gets back from Russia....


I have swapped one grumpy male for another though by now my world traveller and Nuggeteer will probably be quite merry.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Feb 2017)

I'm hoping he may find some Russian Gin to bring back.


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Feb 2017)

Apparently, my mother is being trained tomorrow on how to hand out condoms.

She's only been working as a clerk at the Sexual Health clinic for 18 years...


----------



## hopless500 (7 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm hoping he may find some Russian Gin to bring back.


I fancy trying this marmalade gin..


----------



## raleighnut (7 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Have you had Russian gin...?


Didn't Vernon have some Russian Gin that was undrinkable. (I remember him having a Gin from somewhere that was)

EDIT - I was wrong it was Icelandic (thank you search function) so don't ask @The Velvet Curtain to bring you any back from his holidays.


----------



## TVC (7 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Didn't Vernon have some Russian Gin that was undrinkable. (I remember him having a Gin from somewhere that was)
> 
> EDIT - I was wrong it was Icelandic (thank you search function) so don't ask @The Velvet Curtain to bring you any back from his holidays.


Not tried Icelandic gin, but Icelandic Schnapps takes the enamel off teeth.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I fancy trying this marmalade gin..
> View attachment 336661


Never had Russian Gin. Perhaps I will tell him to forget that and bring back very very expensive perfume instead

That Marmalade Gin sounds nice. Just ordered some more Ginger Ninja Gin


----------



## TVC (7 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Never had Russian Gin. Perhaps I will tell him to forget that and bring back very very expensive perfume instead


You really will drink anything won't you.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I did flea him yesterday so it could be him sulking but I have never not got any purrs out of him.



He could have gotten a mouthful of it after a bit of a groom... If you're using a spot on, back of the head is better than back of the neck - they can't reach there to lick it. 

Reminds, I must do Lexi this week. Have to keep her topped up on flea treatment all year round because of her flea allergy. If I don't, I end up with a very itchy and depressed catlet... 



Hill Wimp said:


> Henry is back to being Henry and I witnessed a nose kiss between him and Sasha. However Henry held the kiss for a nano second too long and got a bop on the nose.



Sasha's not a tortie by any chance? Poppy is very good at stiff jabs to keep both me and Lexi in check...


----------



## TVC (7 Feb 2017)

I have just bought my road tax for the mini, £20 . I could have paid direct debit at £1.75 a month, I thought I could get away without spreading the payments.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> He could have gotten a mouthful of it after a bit of a groom... If you're using a spot on, back of the head is better than back of the neck - they can't reach there to lick it.
> 
> Reminds, I must do Lexi this week. Have to keep her topped up on flea treatment all year round because of her flea allergy. If I don't, I end up with a very itchy and depressed catlet...
> 
> ...


If you think Torties are bad don't even think of a Tricolour/Calico.



This isn't my cat but all the photos I've got of her are on film and I've not got a 'negative scanner' yet

I had one for years and she was a fantastic moggie, when I met Maz she had a GSD and a cat (so I knew the dog was OK with cats) the 'deal breaker' for us living together was my cats but upon introduction then Kissa (cat in Finnish pronounced Key-sa) instantly put the dog in its place although she'd never met one before.
Kissa had way more character/attitude than Kizzy but they are quite similar, very loving moggies both.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I have some...


and ...... ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Feb 2017)

Sasha the tabby on the sofa and Henry the Ginger Ninja on the pouffe.

No snarling or hissing. 

We may have turned a corner.


----------



## midlife (7 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Apparently, my mother is being trained tomorrow on how to hand out condoms.
> 
> She's only been working as a clerk at the Sexual Health clinic for 18 years...



Tell her not to giggle when the word "trim" is mentioned 

Shaun


----------



## TVC (7 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Tell her not to giggle when the word "trim" is mentioned
> 
> Shaun


Obviously you know more about sexual health clinics than some of us here


----------



## midlife (7 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Obviously you know more about sexual health clinics than some of us here



I used to work above one . Every day they handed out hundreds of condoms ........ And every day at the end of the clinic they wandered around the area picking up condoms used as balloons and retrieving them from hedges etc.

Never struck me as a good use of taxpayers money LOL

Shaun


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Good news, here's hoping the long term fix isn't far away.



That's it. They said they could correct and rebuild the missing chunk out of my vertebrae but there is no evidence that this would help the pain. I'm not having any surgery on my back - too risky, I'd be no use in a wheelchair and unable to support my family. The specialist did say 'Are you aware of how incredibly lucky you were' pointing at the images. 'Yes', I said, 'I've not done too bad to get where I am now'.


----------



## Haitch (7 Feb 2017)

Across a crowded reception this afternoon, the Prime Minister looked up, smiled and nodded at me. The woman I was talking to asked, "Do you know who that is?" "Yes," I said. "There's an election next month and he needs every vote he can get. Pity I don't have one."


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> I used to work above one . Every day they handed out hundreds of condoms ........ And every day at the end of the clinic they wandered around the area picking up condoms used as balloons and retrieving them from hedges etc.
> 
> Never struck me as a good use of taxpayers money LOL
> 
> Shaun



From what I can gather, much of her time is spent explaining to grown women who phone up why they can't have an immediate appointment or just pop in to collect a prescription, despite the emergency of finding out they have run out of a finite and regularly diminishing supply of little round tablets. Someone telling her to go round the streets picking up rubber johnnies would get The Family Stare Over The Top of Her Glasses, which has been handed down though the generations.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I have some...



When are you visiting????


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> When are you visiting????


Turn that question around....
Then reapply thought :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have swapped one grumpy male for another though by now my world traveller and Nuggeteer will probably be quite merry.
> 
> View attachment 336658


Sadly not....
Burning the midnight oil :-(


----------



## postman (7 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Meanwhile us food ponces had smoked mackerel ftom The Cheshire Smokehouse, served on wood, as it should be.
> 
> View attachment 336297



Is it just me,or is dem Knives and Forks the wrong way round.


----------



## TVC (7 Feb 2017)

postman said:


> Is it just me,or is dem Knives and Forks the wrong way round.


It's Lu, best say nothing.


----------



## Katherine (7 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I up and about but feeling crap, stomachs upset again, been getting these every few weeks since I got out of hospital last November, they last 24 hours then I'm fine, I'll have to talk to the doctor about it.


Yes, don't put it off. 



User14044mountain said:


> So.....having had BT make a mess of our home move, I've discovered that British Gas have cocked up as well. Some operative recorded our house number as 4 instead of 43. So the booked engineer can't come and all my details have been sent to a complete stranger.
> 
> Is it too early to have a glass of absinthe?



Is the absinthe working ?Sorry to hear of your problems with the house move. Did the rest of your clothes turn up or are still wearing the same ones? Best of luck getting everything sorted out.



fossyant said:


> Off to Spinal Clinic shortly. Lots of questions especially about my discs being wedged due to correcting the damaged vertebrae's 'angle'.





fossyant said:


> Discharged from hospital.





fossyant said:


> That's it. They said they could correct and rebuild the missing chunk out of my vertebrae but there is no evidence that this would help the pain. I'm not having any surgery on my back - too risky, I'd be no use in a wheelchair and unable to support my family. The specialist did say 'Are you aware of how incredibly lucky you were' pointing at the images. 'Yes', I said, 'I've not done too bad to get where I am now'.



Well done to you.


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Feb 2017)

postman said:


> Is it just me,or is dem Knives and Forks the wrong way round.


They should be the right way round for a rightie. I'm a leftie, and use my fork (the one going to my mouth, thus most used) in my dominant hand. You righties seem to do it the wrong way round.


----------



## TVC (7 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sadly not....
> Burning the midnight oil :-(
> 
> View attachment 336677


Not sure about the Russian escort they've set you up with.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Yes, don't put it off.


I suspect its a reaction to one of the tablets I'm taking, its listed on the information sheet that comes in the box so thats the starting point for a conversion with the doctor when I can get in to see him.


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Feb 2017)

User said:


> No, cutting is the dominant hand bit.


With my dexterity, if I didn't use my dominant hand, I'd have an earful of food.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have just bought my road tax for the mini, £20 . I could have paid direct debit at £1.75 a month, I thought I could get away without spreading the payments.



The tax on the Suzuki Swift I just brought is £30 a year, a big improvement on the old Hyundai I had, that was costing me £152 a year in tax.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> If you think Torties are bad don't even think of a Tricolour/Calico.
> 
> I had one for years and she was a fantastic moggie, when I met Maz she had a GSD and a cat (so I knew the dog was OK with cats) the 'deal breaker' for us living together was my cats but upon introduction then Kissa (cat in Finnish pronounced Key-sa) instantly put the dog in its place although she'd never met one before. Kissa had way more character/attitude than Kizzy but they are quite similar, very loving moggies both.



I dunno - Poppy will thump *me* if she thinks I've stepped out of line.  She's an opinionated (read toilet-mouthed) tortie with 'tude, and has perfected the tortie stare over the seven years she's lived here chez Casa Reynard. On the other hand, she's one of the most affectionate cats I've known, and I often wake up to her cuddled up next to me under the duvet, purring her head off - one of the best ways to wake up of a morning. 







Mind, a friend of mine has a tortie and white. This cat will walk into the room and bite you - she's a tiny 2.9kg of pure tortietude.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2017)

I've been out in that London tonight, but I'm home now.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> I love chickpeas especially boiled up with some gammon....


You wrote the script for Blazing Saddles and ICMFP.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2017)

User said:


> As an aside, pure tortoiseshells (no white) are rare, as their colouring is a genetic slip-up. Many vets recommend allowing them to have at least one litter.



Umm, not quite. There is no genetic slip up - and it's quite simple really.  Brindle torties are far from rare.

Firstly, the gene for white spotting (S) is independent of other genes for colour / pattern. A cat is just as likely to not have white spotting as having it.

Tortoiseshell colouring is sex-linked and only (other than in some very rare cases) occurs with female cats. This is down to the fact that the y chromosome is too small to hold any genetic information for colour - colour genes are only found on the x chromosome.

Hence, a male cat can either only be orange (O) or non-orange (o) i.e. ginger or not, since as an xy, he only has a single x chromosome.

Female cats have two x chromosomes and therefore have two sets of genes pertaining to colour.

For a female cat to be ginger, she must have *two* copies of the O gene, one on each x chromosome i.e. she is OO

If a female cat only has one copy of the orange gene, i.e. she is Oo, then she will be a tortie of some description, with the non-orange part of her colouring being solid or tabby.

And if a female cat has no copy of the orange gene i.e. she is oo, then she will be black or tabby or some variant thereof.


----------



## tyred (7 Feb 2017)

I've eaten too much.


----------



## Speicher (7 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I was keeping it for April...



What if April does not like it.

She told me she prefers champagne.


----------



## TVC (7 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> What if April does not like it.
> 
> She told me she prefers champagne.


I'm not sure Reg can offer much to April, she's not his type.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2017)

I eat right handed, but use my left for drinks, so I have to reset my place at table when eating out. So I always make it a point to sit next to Mrs. GA on her right, as she is used to this arrangement.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2017)

Now that, my friends, was mundane.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2017)

Right, time for bed. If I can get into bed, that is. A certain pair of furry girls seem to have taken it over.

Off to do my CP volunteering in the morning.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not sure about the Russian escort they've set you up with.


It's quite experimental for around here....


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm not sure Reg can offer much to April, she's not his type.


Maybe a courgette?


----------



## slowmotion (8 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Now that, my friends, was mundane.


You put us all to shame.


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2017)

Apparently our heating isn't on.... I'm going to find out shortly! But for now I'm nice and cosy!


----------



## hopless500 (8 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Turn that question around....
> Then reapply thought :-)


Yes I know.... but that's AGES away. He could just drop by well before then. Don't want it going off


----------



## TVC (8 Feb 2017)

Morning @hopless500 have a Happy birthday.


----------



## Katherine (8 Feb 2017)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday @hopless500 
Hope you get lots of cake and beer.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2017)

Happy birthday to you.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2017)

Coventry's awfully murky this morning.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Morning @hopless500 have a Happy birthday.


Thank you


----------



## hopless500 (8 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Hoppy Birthday to you...
> Hoppy Birthday to you...
> Hoppy Birthday dear Hopless...
> Hoppy Birthday to you!


----------



## hopless500 (8 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Wishing you a very Happy Birthday @hopless500
> Hope you get lots of cake and beer.


￼I may already have cake


----------



## raleighnut (8 Feb 2017)

Have a good un Hopless


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Not for me, Wol.
> 
> I've just signed up for Pie-camp, though



Pieminister in the Covered Market Oxford. Yummy! 



The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have just bought my road tax for the mini, £20 . I could have paid direct debit at £1.75 a month, I thought I could get away without spreading the payments.



The tax on my MINI is £0


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Umm, not quite. There is no genetic slip up - and it's quite simple really.  Brindle torties are far from rare.
> 
> Firstly, the gene for white spotting (S) is independent of other genes for colour / pattern. A cat is just as likely to not have white spotting as having it.
> 
> ...



Henry's mum was a Tortie.She had a real mixed bunch of a litter.

I didn't get Sasha until she was 18mths old so I know nothing of her parentage.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2017)

Happy birthday @hopless500 , have a great day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2017)

Happy birthday @hopless500 . It must be nice to have something to look forward to in February.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> ￼I may already have cake


Happy Birthday, I hope you have a good day.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Happy birthday @hopless500 . It must be nice to have something to look forward to in February.


Look forward to? I do my best to completely forget about it


----------



## Smithbat (8 Feb 2017)

Happy birthday @hopless500 I hope you have a wonderful day x


----------



## lutonloony (8 Feb 2017)

Happy birfday @hopless500


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2017)

Morning. The low yellow light earlier this morning was illuminating a thin veil of mist making a pretty scene.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2017)

I seem to have been given another cold. I wish people wouldn't be so generous as I haven't finished with my last one yet.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2017)

Happy Birthday Hopless500


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Feb 2017)

Happy Birthday @hopless500


----------



## postman (8 Feb 2017)

Happy Birthday hopeless500.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2017)

My car road tax was £ 180 two years ago.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> My car road tax was £ 180 two years ago.




Old car? or bigger car?


----------



## Speicher (8 Feb 2017)

Hoppy Birdday Hopless!


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Hoppy Birdday Hopless!


Hoppy Birthday from me too!Oh, and I'm waiting for my Beerhawk delivery.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Feb 2017)

Happy Cakeday!!


----------



## potsy (8 Feb 2017)

Free curry for all in our works canteen 

And a cake for afters


----------



## Speicher (8 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Free curry for all in our works canteen
> 
> And a cake for afters



Did you tell us the news that you could not reveal a few weeks ago?


----------



## potsy (8 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Did you tell us the news that you could not reveal a few weeks ago?


Only privately


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> Old car? or bigger car?


Petrol 1.6 6 years old.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2017)

Platelet donation...again.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2017)

I can't decide whether to have a Lotus Biscoff or a Penguin. 

Life's pressures on decisions like this are a persistent burden.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2017)

User said:


> You soon find out whether you're in the inner circle or not, eh....



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7-51DeTRRQ


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I can't decide whether to have a Lotus Biscoff or a Penguin.
> 
> Life's pressures on decisions like this are a persistent burden.


Totes! I'm hunting out lemon drizzle cake recipes.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Totes! I'm hunting out lemon drizzle cake recipes.



I had both, and two orange Clubs, I just don't care today.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2017)

User said:


> If you are just going to go off piste anyway don't be asking for our collective advice.



I wasn't really asking advice, it was more of a thinking out loud, I didn't think anyone was listening really.


----------



## Speicher (8 Feb 2017)

My two cats have transmogrified. 


Tasha used to be outside nearly all the time, and Bob was indoors most of the time. This scenario has now reversed. Have they had a mind meld? 

They have always got on well. Except after about eight weeks in this house, Bob thought he could start bossing Tasha about, but she quickly put him in his place. There were a few bouts of fisticuffs, then they settled down again to being friends.


----------



## Speicher (8 Feb 2017)

In other news, I have been reading about knitting patterns, in German if you must know.


----------



## Haitch (8 Feb 2017)

My other half has just come back from a meeting in Germany with an _extra scharf_ Currywurst for me.
One of us got all the brains and the beauty and I just got very, very lucky!


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2017)

Happy birthday @hopless500 Hope you're having a fabby day xxx


----------



## Speicher (8 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Many years ago Tiddle never hunted but Ginger did. Then Ginger got sick and Tiddle went out and did the hunting. Perhaps it is like one person doing the hoovering and another unblocking the Hoover.



In my experience, one person doing everything, and the other person, by and large, doing not very much at all.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2017)

Right, did my CP volunteering this morning. Took photos of the new fosters to put up on the branch website and got a bunch of paperwork to sort out for our annual fundraising pet cat show next month. Went by bike, so got a nice - if short - ride in as well.


----------



## Smithbat (8 Feb 2017)

If this accounts system does not start working soon, I am going to throw the flipping pc out the window. That is all


----------



## Speicher (8 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Ah but, that is not mundane.



It is if you are the party of the first part, as it were. The party of the second part is always telling me what should be done, and when, that seems to be the limit of their capabilites.


----------



## Speicher (8 Feb 2017)

User said:


> It is everyday but not a mundanity. It is something to shout about.



I am not, by nature, a shouty person. I try to engage in conversation, but then if people have selective hearing, and selective memory, I am generally unsuccessful.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry's mum was a Tortie.She had a real mixed bunch of a litter.
> 
> I didn't get Sasha until she was 18mths old so I know nothing of her parentage.



Oh yes, torties do produce litters with variety, though exactly what depends on the colour of the male... Cat colour genetics are actually quite fascinating. Poppy though, is the spit of her mum.

Lexi on the other hand, has about 250 relatives in the local area thanks to the cat hoarder home she came from. All are either blue & white like her or blue. There are some black and black & white, but not so many. And there's a distinct familial resemblance - it's just really uncanny.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Lexi on the other hand, has about 250 relatives in the local area thanks to the cat hoarder home she came from. All are either blue & white like her or blue. There are some black and black & white, but not so many. And there's a distinct familial resemblance - it's just really uncanny.



Must be some inter breading going on there surely


----------



## hopless500 (8 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Happy birthday @hopless500 Hope you're having a fabby day xxx


Not very exciting so far at work. However now on my way home and alcohol consumption is imminent


----------



## postman (8 Feb 2017)

Mundane of mundane.I have been in to Debenhams to buy some trousers.Did not have my size 34" inside leg.Online they did.Ordered and pick up in store that did not have my size.Thank you to my in laws for the birthday money.Oh and they were cheaper online even including the cost of £2 for transfer to store.


----------



## postman (8 Feb 2017)

Mundane of mundane 11.Popped in to Specsavers with broken glasses.Walked out five mins later with mended glasses.
Do i win a prize for the most mundane news items.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Feb 2017)

This is Henry with his siblings. He is the bossy ginger and white one at the top.


View: https://www.facebook.com/412732812132787/videos/996582767081119/


and this is him too


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Not very exciting so far at work. However now on my way home and alcohol consumption is imminent


@Fab Foodie is about to enter a restaurant called "Hop" that brew their own beer.

Do you own it ????


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2017)

I forgot my work password this morning, and the line to the IT department apparently had a queue of 7 people in it... it too ages!!

Now I'm home and cold... its perishing out 

Happy birthday Hops! Hope you are having a lovely unstressful day full of cake and nice things to drink! Are you going out to celebrate tonight?


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Feb 2017)

This is Henrys mum Delilah before she had her litter.





and then this happenned


----------



## raleighnut (8 Feb 2017)

Kissa had 2 litters but never had a tricolour, at the time I kept her first kitten (a Ginger Tabby) and the first from her 2nd litter (Black and white girl)


----------



## hopless500 (8 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> This is Henry with his siblings. He is the bossy ginger and white one at the top.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/412732812132787/videos/996582767081119/
> ...


----------



## hopless500 (8 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie is about to enter a restaurant called "Hop" that brew their own beer.
> 
> Do you own it ????


I wish


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Feb 2017)

Apologies, it's a slow news day


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2017)

I'm going out.


Laterrrrz.


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> They were all available for adoption at a shelter in France that a friend volunteers for, but they're all rehomed now, unsurprisingly. The one with the heart-shaped nose went first .


I'd have gone for the one with the black ears!


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Feb 2017)

Im like Reg.

I would have had them all 

and all the cats


----------



## marknotgeorge (8 Feb 2017)

I appear to have made money on this letting takeaway lark.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Must be some inter breading going on there surely



Yes, very much so. From what I know, Lexi was the daughter of the colony's foundation queen and the mother of the entire males that were in the house at the time the cats were removed. She belonged a for a short while to the woman's daughter, who'd had her neutered. But most of the cats in the area are either her nieces & nephews or her grandkids. Sometimes both...

At cat shows, she sometimes competes against one of her grandsons.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> I have been out on my bike and did 25 miles in the freezing cold. Have I missed anything interesting?
> 
> Meanwhile, just because there are far too many cats in this thread, here are some gorgeous puppies to redress the animal balance:
> 
> View attachment 336764



One can never have too many pictures of cats  Or kittens.


----------



## TVC (8 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I'll take them all!


Wot, in a fist fight?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2017)

A very happy birthday to you, @hopless500 , and many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> This is Henrys mum Delilah before she had her litter.
> 
> View attachment 336752
> 
> ...





Oh bless, Delilah looks like a kitten herself... She's tiny. 

What a lovely litter: tortie tabby & white, black & white, ginger & white, ginger, tabby and black.  From that lot, suspect dad was probably a tabby or a tabby & white.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2017)

By the way, 57 degrees F on Tuesday, will be again on Saturday. Today, however, 32F and 3-5 inches of snow. I decided not to have an outdoor ride today. Oooooh-sunzout!


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> I'm not sure about that one. Maybe the forum could support an exclusively cat-related thread?


*Mundane News*
Discussion in 'CycleChat Cafe' started by Katherine, 1 Nov 2016.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> Eh?


We _are _the cat thread.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2017)

The cat people need us around, @User14044 , just to keep it real.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Feb 2017)

Meanwhile back on the ranch i have had celeriac soup for supper.


----------



## TVC (8 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> BTW I haven't got a cat.......should I leave now?


I'm sure we can sort one out for you if you want.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Meanwhile back on the ranch i have had celeriac soup for supper.



Oooooo, lovely, one of my faves. 

Smoked bacon rib and chips here tonight. Bought a large portion of chips last night and it's big enough to feed the 5000.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Feb 2017)

There is no celeriac drought.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2017)

On the greater vegetable/garden planning front, I have noticed that the stem of a cabbage, when the outer layer is removed, tastes remarkably like a radish. That is all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2017)

I have just read an article in _The New Republic_ charting the work of a violin teacher and amateur musical cryptologist, who has deciphered the hidden melody in Elgars'_ Enigma Variations_.
https://newrepublic.com/article/139816/breaking-elgars-enigma
It's Martin Luthers' _Ein Feste Burg ist seiner Gott._
Funny, I had it pegged for _Auld Lang Syne,_ myself.
Championship level mundane.


----------



## GM (8 Feb 2017)

Hope I'm not too late, but Many Happy Returns Hops! enjoy your evening


----------



## marknotgeorge (8 Feb 2017)

I'm at the girls' house, where there are a many cats as people. Elderly Pepper, who appears to have got a bit grumpy in her old age; littermates Mungo (likes winding the others up) and Midge (a big softy); Sky, who gives off a distinctly blonde vibe and the youngest, Kizzy, who is partially feral and is the most likely to chase a laser pointer.

Sometimes it's hard to find a seat.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I think FF is a bad influence........and I'm sure Vern would not approve of your diet.....although he would approve of the gin.


I have to admit to introducing him to it. Now he loves it.

I am missing him and will be glad when he is home on Friday. All this cooking lark is a pain. I thought i had given it all up when he arrived.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> We _are _the cat thread.


Well, it's not reigning cats or dogs here!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2017)

I think there's just enough time to slip a couple of episodes of Elite Squad into my busy schedule this evening


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2017)

Hoppy Birthday Hapless500 xx


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I'm at the girls' house, where there are a many cats as people. Elderly Pepper, who appears to have got a bit grumpy in her old age; littermates Mungo (likes winding the others up) and Midge (a big softy); Sky, who gives off a distinctly blonde vibe and the youngest, Kizzy, who is partially feral and is the most likely to chase a laser pointer.
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to find a seat.



I'm often relegated to the foot stool. Or failing that, the floor.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2017)

Just settled down with food and MOTD


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie is about to enter a restaurant called "Hop" that brew their own beer.
> 
> Do you own it ????









Sadly they only had 4/6 beers available....probs just as well....


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Apologies, it's a slow news day
> 
> View attachment 336765


That does remind me of someone....


----------



## marknotgeorge (8 Feb 2017)

Happy birthday, Hepless500.

This replace-a-vowel game will only go so far, I feel...


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> On the greater vegetable/garden planning front, I have noticed that the stem of a cabbage, when the outer layer is removed, tastes remarkably like a radish. That is all.


I love cabbage stems....nommy....


----------



## TVC (8 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Just settled down with food and MOTD


I live in Leicester and I'm not.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4673757, member: 21629"]..... and sprouts.[/QUOTE]
I had some Sunday...life was good :-)


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I live in Leicester and I'm not.


I've switched over to the other side... to find out what the doctor is going to tell me this week!


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2017)

I have just had a dream come true in Russia this evening.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have to admit to introducing him to it. Now he loves it.
> 
> I am missing him and will be glad when he is home on Friday. All this cooking lark is a pain. I thought i had given it all up when he arrived.


I'll soon be back in your kitchen with my large Wok in my hand....


----------



## Smithbat (8 Feb 2017)

I am finally home and quite frankly I have found a little bit of heaven


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Go on.....tell us more


It's car related....


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I am finally home and quite frankly I have found a little bit of heaven
> 
> View attachment 336786


"Thoughtfully baked".


----------



## Speicher (8 Feb 2017)

Stretch limousine with dark windows?


----------



## Speicher (8 Feb 2017)

Motorbike and sidecar?

Cossack Ural Mars MK 3, a Russian motorbike and sidecar?


----------



## raleighnut (8 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'll soon be back in your kitchen with my large Wok in my hand....


I've had my Wok on the go tonight, Chicken with Cashew nuts.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I've had my Wok on the go tonight, Chicken with Cashew nuts.


Good combo!


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4673806, member: 21629"]Volga? Niva? Ziguli? Pobeda?[/QUOTE]
Close. The Venerable Lada based on the Fiat 124 but with heavier guage steel. Up there with the Beetle, Mini and 2CV.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2017)

And here was me thinking Zaporozhets...


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2017)

Zaporozhets, with the removable floor pans for ice fishing,IIRC.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (8 Feb 2017)

Our cat goes mad watching this video.She jumps at the screen.


----------



## Katherine (8 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> *Mundane News*
> Discussion in 'CycleChat Cafe' started by Katherine, 1 Nov 2016.





User13710 said:


> Eh?



I didn't start it. The thread was started in 2013 and split for the third time by admin last November. Cats do appear to significantly add to the mundaneness.


----------



## marknotgeorge (8 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Close. The Venerable Lada based on the Fiat 124 but with heavier guage steel. Up there with the Beetle, Mini and 2CV.


Oi! She was right. Lada was originally the export name for Zhiguli.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> I forgot my work password this morning, and the line to the IT department apparently had a queue of 7 people in it... it too ages!!
> 
> Now I'm home and cold... its perishing out
> 
> Happy birthday Hops! Hope you are having a lovely unstressful day full of cake and nice things to drink! Are you going out to celebrate tonight?


Thank you... out for a Thai


----------



## summerdays (8 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Thank you... out for a Thai


Oh yummy... I had a lovely Thai meal when I was camping in Nearly Norfolk.... Bungay! Nearly blew our heads off!


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2017)

I'm back, just had baked beans on toast.


----------



## marknotgeorge (8 Feb 2017)

I've just realised how much I've lost my programming mojo. I've thought of another good idea (to go with the other idea I've been working on for ages), but I can't bring myself to put pen to paper or fingers to keyboard to flesh it out. I haven't done any proper coding for ages! It's like it just won't matter to anyone.

Meh. That reminds me, I need to take my happy pill...


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2017)

Earlier I had thrown my back out slipping on the icy driveway, but now I'm quite better, and the driveway is clear of the snow, thanks to my mighty Soviet style snowblower. 4-5 inches of snow, gone in about ten minutes.
Here's my back yard, just an hour or two ago.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Feb 2017)

I just had a panic attack. It's well into February, no blue tits have shown an interest in the bird box.............and I don't have any Seville oranges.
I will hurry down to Waitrose and score three kilos to put in the freezer for some gentle marmalade making when things are more relaxed.

EDIT: Try this recipe. As a complete novice, I followed it to the letter last year and it worked pretty well.

http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/.../british/traditional-seville-orange-marmalade


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2017)

Mum makes marmalade from a recipe she found in a really old cookbook. Unfortunately, neither she nor I can remember *which* cookbook, as we have about 1000 cookbooks between us.  Yes, I know...  Anyways, it negates the need for vast quantities of water compared to fruit, is easy to remember as the only proportion you have to remember is fruit to sugar - and it always works a treat.

1) You start with any quantity you desire of citrus fruit. Slice as finely or coarsely as you fancy. Reserve pips and tie in a muslin.

2) Place fruit & pips in large pan (which has been weighed previously). Add enough water just to cover. Cook fruit on a gentle simmer until tender and most of the water has evaporated / been absorbed etc. Remove muslin with pips.

3) Weigh pan with cooked fruit. Subtract weight of pan from total. Add the same quantity of sugar to the pan as you have fruit.

4) Heat gently until sugar has dissolved, stirring occasionally, upon which you turn up the heat and boil till setting point is reached - same as you would with any other jam. I use the wrinkle test to check for setting point.

5) Pour into clean jars & seal while still hot.


----------



## Motobecane (9 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Mum makes marmalade from a recipe she found in a really old cookbook. Unfortunately, neither she nor I can remember *which* cookbook, as we have about 1000 cookbooks between us.  Yes, I know...  Anyways, it negates the need for vast quantities of water compared to fruit, is easy to remember as the only proportion you have to remember is fruit to sugar - and it always works a treat.
> 
> 1) You start with any quantity you desire of citrus fruit. Slice as finely or coarsely as you fancy. Reserve pips and tie in a muslin.
> 
> ...



This is a good recipe! Why aren't you & @slowmotion on CookingBites? We need marmalade makers over there!

I made marmalade a few years back and still have some - the best batch has whisky added.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4673893, member: 21629"]Ah yeah, forgot Niva. And Moskvich.[/QUOTE]
Old Niva's great!


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Oi! She was right. Lada was originally the export name for Zhiguli.


I bow to the honourable member's greater knowledge and apologise to @User21629!


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Feb 2017)

just gonna park this here.

hope no one minds.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 336665
> 
> Sasha the tabby on the sofa and Henry the Ginger Ninja on the pouffe.
> 
> ...



It'll never last....


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sadly not....
> Burning the midnight oil :-(
> 
> View attachment 336677



That's not cycle chat.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> If this accounts system does not start working soon, I am going to throw the flipping pc out the window. That is all



I like your style.


----------



## perplexed (9 Feb 2017)

Two small slices of toast just did not cut it today as breakfast...


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> I'm not sure about that one. Maybe the forum could support an exclusively cat-related thread?



Give over Tanya, that's what the internet was invented for.

Hang on, this isn't cat chat.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Feb 2017)

It's rather bitter outside too.


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2017)

Morning ... is it as cold as they said outside.... I'm going to pack my down jacket in my pannier today just in case!


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Morning ... is it as cold as they said outside.... I'm going to pack my down jacket in my pannier today just in case!


Yup it is.


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yup it is.


Hmm I wonder if it would be ok to work from bed in that case...

Edit: and no I don't have that sort of job


----------



## Katherine (9 Feb 2017)

The house alarm went off ten minutes before my alarm clock!! Grrr. Just a temperental sensor. Despite being up in good time, it hasn't been any easier to wake up. It's going to be a '2 cup of coffee' morning.


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2017)

I haven't been out yet but its forecast to be perishing today, I might need an extra layer when I go out.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2652221


----------



## mybike (9 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> BTW I haven't got a cat.......should I leave now?



I haven't got one and I don't want one


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2017)

It's not that cold out there, just been to fill up the feeders and bird bath, now back in with a pint of coffee to help me wake up.

Got another bird box to put up later, not sure how many you should have in a small garden, or if they need to be a certain distance apart?


----------



## Smithbat (9 Feb 2017)

It is trying to snow here


----------



## hopless500 (9 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> It's not that cold out there, just been to fill up the feeders and bird bath, now back in with a pint of coffee to help me wake up.
> 
> Got another bird box to put up later, not sure how many you should have in a small garden, or if they need to be a certain distance apart?


You'll certainly need to give them space. How much though not sure. Don't place any south facing though - they get too warm.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Feb 2017)

Been out in my dressing gown to release the chooks and it didn't seem that cold.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2017)

I've just watched that Dave Allen link that @Salty seadog put up. I really should to get on with something.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2017)

Morning, I'm a bit slow this morning as I didn't get ahold night's sleep. The aches and pains in my shoulders and neck and if it wasn't that it was the cold.
My wife suggested that I should do some exercise on the exercise bike, but I can't think of anywhere to go. I'll try watching the telly from it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's rather bitter outside too.


You wha?
Balmy -13 this morning :-/


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2017)

On the M6 southbound, just before Junction 1, there's a cateye that flashes rather than just reflecting light! 
If you go looking for it, it's on the white lines that separate the driving lane from the first overtaking lane.
It'll be easier to spot during the hours of darkness.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

Just started the long journey home to Blighty....


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2017)

I've just done 20 minutes on the exercise bike. I watched Helicopter Heroes so I went up the M62 for a while. I thought I would put a burst of speed in, but when I started to get valve bounce I thought I would ease off forgetting it hasn't got a freewheel and almost went over the handlebars.


----------



## Smithbat (9 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've just done 20 minutes on the exercise bike. I watched Helicopter Heroes so I went up the M62 for a while. I thought I would put a burst of speed in, but when I started to get valve bounce I thought I would ease off forgetting it hasn't got a freewheel and almost went over the handlebars.


Is it bad if I laugh at that visual image?


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I haven't been out yet but its forecast to be perishing today, I might need an extra layer when I go out.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2652221



My mother lives in Coventry so it is very useful to know what the weather is like there. She always thinks that I will have the same weather, despite living so far away.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You wha?
> Balmy -13 this morning :-/


-10 here.


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2017)

Sat in the Hatton Locks cafe with toast and a coffee enjoying a gossip.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just started the long journey home to Blighty....


 don't forget my pressie


----------



## raleighnut (9 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> don't forget my pressie


Where do you want him to tie the bow.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Where do you want him to tie the bow.


I think I need to go and poke out my minds eye.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Where do you want him to tie the bow.


I'm not pinning it on like last time....I've still got the scars!


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> don't forget my pressie


How tacky woud you like it?


----------



## hopless500 (9 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> don't forget my pressie


Yeah, @Fab Foodie .... don't do a Mr Hop


----------



## hopless500 (9 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Where do you want him to tie the bow.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Yeah, @Fab Foodie .... don't do a Mr Hop


I was taught that those who ask, don't get....


----------



## hopless500 (9 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I was taught that those who ask, don't get....


It seems that those who don't ask also don't get.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Well, I'm not asking......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One shouldn't expect gifts....


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4674786, member: 21629"]Kent county will definitely get a present from Fabs. Winter temperatures.[/QUOTE]
Well it IS winter....


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2017)

Does anyone else on here use Myfitnesspal? I enrolled earlier this week, and so far finding it easy to list what I have eaten. Or, perhaps more importantly, list what I plan to eat that day, so as not to go over my calorie allocation. 

I am finding it tricky to weigh some of the foods I eat, like butter, and oats. It may not sound like much but if I think I have just put 5g of butter, and it is really 15g, on my one slice of toast (instead of the usual two), then my calculations are going to be skewed. Is it worth buying non-battery operated weighing scales? In order to lose weight, um about um two or more stones, I know I will have to invest in some things to help with the food intake.

It is proving useful. For instance one evening I was going to have a small bar of chocolate, so I knew from Mypitnessfall that I would have to abstain from the glass of port that I usually have. Obviously one or the other is sensible, not both.

Edited to add: Are electronic scales more accurate than mechanical ones?


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone else on here use Myfitnesspal? I enrolled earlier this week, and so far finding it easy to list what I have eaten. Or, perhaps more importantly, list what I plan to eat that day, so as not to go over my calorie allocation.
> 
> I am finding it tricky to weigh some of the foods I eat, like butter, and oats. It may not sound like much but if I think I have just put 5g of butter, and it is really 15g, on my one slice of toast (instead of the usual two), then my calculations are going to be skewed. Is it worth buying non-battery operated weighing scales? In order to lose weight, um about um two or more stones, I know I will have to invest in some things to help with the food intake.
> 
> ...


I had some good success with it a few years ago, certainly helps you as long as you remember to log everything you eat.

I used to pre-plan my days eating the night before, especially when it was a work day and I took in all my own food, I think I will probably go back to it once I'm in the right frame of mind to really want to lose some weight again.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm not pinning it on like last time....I've still got the scars!



I've just spat tea all over my laptop!


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2017)

I spose the trouble I have is getting my fairly antiquated scales to set to zero.

I like the look of these, with just two buttons. Not lots of buttons for complex higher mathematical equations.

http://www.waitrosekitchen.com/kitchen-scales/salter-geo-scale-4492837

Oooh I like these: 

http://www.waitrosekitchen.com/joseph-joseph/joseph-joseph-white-tri-scale


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2017)

It's miserable here - cold, grey and making a good attempt at trying to snow. 

The cats don't want to go out (you know it's grim when they don't), but I'm going to have to. Mind, I go and get to play with a nice petrol-powered chain saw. The trees that came down in last week's storm will do me quite nicely for firewood - just need to make sure the trees are safe and start sectioning them into logs.

Oh, and I had a nice big hot dog with onions, ketchup and mustard for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2017)

Motobecane said:


> This is a good recipe! Why aren't you & @slowmotion on CookingBites? We need marmalade makers over there!
> 
> I made marmalade a few years back and still have some - the best batch has whisky added.



Actually, I'm more of a chutney person  I like a nice dollop of home made chutney in my sarnies. 

Sometimes the best recipes for preserves are the simplest ones. All you need to remember is the ratio of fruit or juice to sugar (usually, but not always 1:1). And most jams and jellies don't really need the water and lemons and commercial pectin.


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2017)

User said:


> No, keep those mental arithmetic skills going.



My mental arithmetic is very good actually. Only recently someone had to try to calculate whether it was cheaper to buy ten of something at x price, or 8 of something at x price, and I told her the answer, before she even reached for her calculator. She did not believe me, thought I was guessing. I was right, she was astounded.

Bu as a wol, sumtims mi spelung s not gud.


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2017)

I also balance my bank account using pen and paper without a calculator, and work out VAT that way. This mental rithmetic skill is from doing A Level maths (Pure and Applied) without using a calculator, cos at that time last century calculators were very extremely expensive.


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I use myfitnesspal (although I'm terrible at logging food).
> 
> Personally, if I were you I'd get a good set of digital kitchen scales - particularly if it has a 'weigh and add' option.



That may be where you are going wrong. It is supposed to be weigh and lose.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I was taught that those who ask, don't get....




I will drop your birthday pressies at the hospice shop then


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I will drop your birthday pressies at the hospice shop then



Are they fragile?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I use myfitnesspal (although I'm terrible at logging food).
> 
> Personally, if I were you I'd get a good set of digital kitchen scales - particularly if it has a 'weigh and add' option.


Often there is a 'Tare' button on digital scales, it simply resets them to zero so you can add the next ingredient to be able to weigh that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

I am on the plane to Blighty :-)


----------



## Motobecane (9 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Actually, I'm more of a chutney person  I like a nice dollop of home made chutney in my sarnies.
> 
> Sometimes the best recipes for preserves are the simplest ones. All you need to remember is the ratio of fruit or juice to sugar (usually, but not always 1:1). And most jams and jellies don't really need the water and lemons and commercial pectin.



We like chutney people over there too!  I'm more of a chutney-head. I make lots of hot pickles too. You are right, pectin and lemon juice are rarely required.


----------



## Motobecane (9 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I am on the plane to Blighty :-)



Warning - its pretty dismal here.


----------



## Motobecane (9 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I bet it won't be.


Why? Are you poppng over to cheer me up? I'm cooking a tagine tonight...


----------



## Smithbat (9 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Actually, I'm more of a chutney person  I like a nice dollop of home made chutney in my sarnies.
> 
> Sometimes the best recipes for preserves are the simplest ones. All you need to remember is the ratio of fruit or juice to sugar (usually, but not always 1:1). And most jams and jellies don't really need the water and lemons and commercial pectin.


Me too, I must say my mother in laws recipe for green tomato chutney is lovely. We didn't have enough green ones to make any last year.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Oh no, I am tied up studying the ceiling.



FTFY,


----------



## Asa Post (9 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone else on here use Myfitnesspal? I enrolled earlier this week, and so far finding it easy to list what I have eaten. Or, perhaps more importantly, list what I plan to eat that day, so as not to go over my calorie allocation.
> 
> I am finding it tricky to weigh some of the foods I eat, like butter, and oats. It may not sound like much but if I think I have just put 5g of butter, and it is really 15g, on my one slice of toast (instead of the usual two), then my calculations are going to be skewed. Is it worth buying non-battery operated weighing scales? In order to lose weight, um about um two or more stones, I know I will have to invest in some things to help with the food intake.
> 
> ...


 I use MyFitnessPal when my weight goes over the self-imposed limit. I find it works, as long as I'm disciplined enough to use it properly.
As for scales - I bought these, and they are excellent. Still using the original batteries, as well.


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2017)

Asa Post said:


> I use MyFitnessPal when my weight goes over the self-imposed limit. I find it works, as long as I'm disciplined enough to use it properly.
> As for scales - I bought these, and they are excellent. Still using the original batteries, as well.



Thank you for that suggestion. I try to avoid using Amazon, but I would think they are available elsewhere. 
The less buttons the better.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just watched that Dave Allen link that @Salty seadog put up.* I really should to get on with something*.



It is time well spent sir. 

Nowt wrong with a bit of hero worship.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Thank you for that suggestion. I try to avoid using Amazon, but I would think they are available elsewhere.
> The less buttons the better.


Maz bought these, they work well,

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...s.html&usg=AFQjCNETRZQR5yMFhhzgtqz7MnJ8yq-kjQ


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I spose the trouble I have is getting my fairly antiquated scales to set to zero.
> 
> I like the look of these, with just two buttons. Not lots of buttons for complex higher mathematical equations.
> 
> ...


Don't go with that second one.... someone gave me that for Christmas and its best selling point is it's size. But getting stuff on it in a stable fashion is far more difficult than normal scales. I've had a couple of electric scales (Mr Summerdays has often been instrumental in me needing a new set), the current ones that I like are... (goes off to look) .... Duronic?? Maybe an Aldi purchase I'm not sure but now several years old.

Main features I like is an easy zero option and also simple ON THE TOP (not the base), button to toggle between grams and oz (these ones do ml too, and something else but I always zoom past those options).

Edit just read through the rest of the posts and realise that @Asa Post has already suggested the set I have .... I was in a rush to make sure you didn't buy the Joseph Joseph ones.... all looks and no substance!


----------



## TVC (9 Feb 2017)

Word is Wimps is preparing a special welcome nome meal for the birthday boy (even though he is bringing the damn Russian weather with him)


----------



## Shaun (9 Feb 2017)

Jsth had a thoth out - wtng fr th nesthtc to whrr off.


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2017)

Shaun said:


> Jsth had a thoth out - wtng fr th nesthtc to whrr off.



You cannot manage a slice of cake then?


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Don't go with that second one.... someone gave me that for Christmas and its best selling point is it's size. But getting stuff on it in a stable fashion is far more difficult than normal scales. I've had a couple of electric scales (Mr Summerdays has often been instrumental in me needing a new set), the current ones that I like are... (goes off to look) .... Duronic?? Maybe an Aldi purchase I'm not sure but now several years old.
> 
> Main features I like is an easy zero option and also simple ON THE TOP (not the base), button to toggle between grams and oz (these ones do ml too, and something else but I always zoom past those options).
> 
> Edit just read through the rest of the posts and realise that @Asa Post has already suggested the set I have .... I was in a rush to make sure you didn't buy the Joseph Joseph ones.... all looks and no substance!



Thank you for the warning.

Yes, I read the reviews on the John Lewis website and people were very critical about its instability.

So that is two recommendations for the Duronic one. How long does it stay on between weighings, long enough to weigh the ingredients for a cake, if you are reasonably quick. Does it weigh down to increments of 5g?


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Feb 2017)

Hmmm....passionfruit crumble cake or lemon drizzle cake?


----------



## marknotgeorge (9 Feb 2017)

Drama Queen texted me to tell me she wasn't going to cadets just as I turned onto her road. Still, at least I don't have to go out again.

Still feeling meh.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Word is Wimps is preparing a special welcome nome meal for the birthday boy (even though he is bringing the damn Russian weather with him)
> 
> View attachment 336872


Wimp's is sitting with her feet up whilst he is around about the Dutch/German border.

He's not coming back to the beach until tomorrow as family duties call in the morning.

However I have a treat for him tomorrow afternoon. We will be wrestling Henry into his cat basket and going off to the vets again !!!!

Henry has hurt his tail and won't let me near it so the vets can wrestle him to check it over.

How romantic is that welcome home ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Feb 2017)

In other news I have tickets to see Herbie Hancock in Ghent on 7th July


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Feb 2017)

and in further other news @Fab Foodie is soon to become a Hop Farmer.

We are joining the community hop farm and growing hops in the garden to brew a community Beer at the local steam brewery.

How cool is that ?


----------



## TVC (9 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> In other news I have tickets to see Herbie Hancock in Ghent on 7th July


Excellent, there is something about seeing a gig in another country that makes it extra memorable.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Excellent, there is something about seeing a gig in another country that makes it extra memorable.


By the time we get there we, along with @hopless500 will have spent a week cycling through Belgium with the Fridays.

We may only just be able to sit down


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2017)

Motobecane said:


> We like chutney people over there too!  I'm more of a chutney-head. I make lots of hot pickles too. You are right, pectin and lemon juice are rarely required.



I got a fabby recipe for a pineapple & chilli chutney  Found it in a WI book on preserves I picked up in a charity shop. It's one of my faves. Also love apricot chutney.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Feb 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Hmmm....passionfruit crumble cake or lemon drizzle cake?


The answer is 'yes'.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Me too, I must say my mother in laws recipe for green tomato chutney is lovely. We didn't have enough green ones to make any last year.



I haven't made any since I stopped growing tomatoes - don't eat enough tomatoes to make the faffing worthwhile. Now I just make red tomato chutney if I get a job lot on yellow sticker.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Word is Wimps is preparing a special welcome nome meal for the birthday boy (even though he is bringing the damn Russian weather with him)
> 
> View attachment 336872


I've had that or similar on Sweden...it's weird!


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2017)

On a boat in Holland, I once had lamb, cabbage and pineapple topped with mashed potatoes, (a bit like English Shepherd's Pie) for the evening meal. You would think that was a dubious combination, but it was very tasty. Some other people on the boat did not even try it, which I thought was rude, and as it was "Table d'hote" they would be going hungry.

Would anyone like a very heavy cat to sit on their shoulder? Bobcat has been spooked by something, and has sought safety on my shoulder. He is not well balanced so I have to use my left arm to support him. My arm is beginning to ache.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

Motobecane said:


> Warning - its pretty dismal here.


Compared to the -33 centigrade and few creature comforts of the past few days it'll feel like paradise..,,


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

Blimey, go away for a few days and all of a sudden I'm booked on holiday, going to a gig and become a hop farmer


----------



## TVC (9 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Blimey, go away for a few days and all of a sudden I'm booked on holiday, going to a gig and become a hop farmer


Well, we certainly know who is in charge.


----------



## Smithbat (9 Feb 2017)

FT has decided she wants a blanket to take to uni, I haven't crocheted a blanket in years but here goes!


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Thank you for the warning.
> 
> Yes, I read the reviews on the John Lewis website and people were very critical about its instability.
> 
> So that is two recommendations for the Duronic one. How long does it stay on between weighings, long enough to weigh the ingredients for a cake, if you are reasonably quick. Does it weigh down to increments of 5g?


My lemon weighs 53 g ... its a bit dry, lid of a spice jar is 5g, lollipop stick 2g. I think 2 g might be the smallest amount it can measure.

Put the scissors on.... 102g stays on about 60 secs.... if you don't do anything.... I sometimes touch it to keep it on its toes. Just occasionally I'm caught out when I suddenly need to open a new bag of flour or so. If I remember I just memorise the number on the dial and if you are good at maths then it's not a problem to add the remaining once you have opened the bag etc.

I like them and would buy them again.


----------



## Asa Post (9 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> My lemon weighs 53 g ... its a bit dry, lid of a spice jar is 5g, lollipop stick 2g. I think 2 g might be the smallest amount it can measure.
> 
> Put the scissors on.... 102g stays on about 60 secs.... if you don't do anything.... I sometimes touch it to keep it on its toes. Just occasionally I'm caught out when I suddenly need to open a new bag of flour or so. If I remember I just memorise the number on the dial and if you are good at maths then it's not a problem to add the remaining once you have opened the bag etc.
> 
> I like them and would buy them again.


They weigh down to one gram, and seem pretty accurate. I agree that you have about a minute to re-zero and weigh something else before they turn off.


----------



## tyred (9 Feb 2017)

I have a headache.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2017)

I'm in dire need of things chocolatey.


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Well, we certainly know who is in charge.


Henry?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> My lemon weighs 53 g ... its a bit dry, lid of a spice jar is 5g, lollipop stick 2g. I think 2 g might be the smallest amount it can measure.
> 
> Put the scissors on.... 102g stays on about 60 secs.... if you don't do anything.... I sometimes touch it to keep it on its toes. Just occasionally I'm caught out when I suddenly need to open a new bag of flour or so. If I remember I just memorise the number on the dial and if you are good at maths then it's not a problem to add the remaining once you have opened the bag etc.
> 
> I like them and would buy them again.


Ours are like that but you just need to press the plate after a bit to reset the 'timer'


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> The answer is 'yes'.


Well that's what I hope she says too...


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2017)

I've got that Thursday feeling.... I've done my Zumba and Pilates so I'm feeling virtuous.... so to off set the feeling I've had fish and chips and a glass of wine.... roll on the weekend


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Well, we certainly know who is in charge.


Was there any doubt?


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Drama Queen texted me to tell me she wasn't going to cadets just as I turned onto her road. Still, at least I don't have to go out again.
> 
> Still feeling meh.


Recovering from Sarurday ;-)


----------



## marknotgeorge (9 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Recovering from Sarurday ;-)


I'm fine in that regard. No residual aches and pains. This is more of a mental meh. Part of me wants to do some coding but the rest can't be bothered.


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> My lemon weighs 53 g ... its a bit dry, lid of a spice jar is 5g, lollipop stick 2g. I think 2 g might be the smallest amount it can measure.
> 
> I like them and would buy them again.





Asa Post said:


> They weigh down to one gram, and seem pretty accurate. I agree that you have about a minute to re-zero and weigh something else before they turn off.



Thank you both, that has been very helpful. Despite saying I try to avoid amazon, it seems their price is the cheapest, other websites have them listed at a lower price but then say they are out of stock, so it may be amazon this time.


----------



## Motobecane (9 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> I got a fabby recipe for a pineapple & chilli chutney  Found it in a WI book on preserves I picked up in a charity shop. It's one of my faves. Also love apricot chutney.



Please post the recipe on http://www.cookingbites.com. Or here if you prefer. Apricot chutney? I haven't tried that but I can imagine it might work really well.


----------



## Motobecane (9 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Blimey, go away for a few days and all of a sudden I'm booked on holiday, going to a gig and become a hop farmer



Are you coming down to my neck of the woods (Kent)?


----------



## Shaun (9 Feb 2017)

Shaun said:


> Jsth had a thoth out - wtng fr th nesthtc to whrr off.


It's worn off ...


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2017)

Don't tell TVC but I have had curry three days running now 

Two at work and tonight one at home, washed down with two cans of Strongbow, I think I might just be a manc after all


----------



## summerdays (9 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Don't tell TVC but I have had curry three days running now
> 
> Two at work and tonight one at home, washed down with two cans of Strongbow, I think I might just be a manc after all


Are you a natural Manc or an adopted one?


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2017)

Motobecane said:


> Please post the recipe on http://www.cookingbites.com. Or here if you prefer. Apricot chutney? I haven't tried that but I can imagine it might work really well.



I'll do it here, just let me go find the book downstairs. For the apricot chutney I just use a Marguerite Patten recipe for plum chutney that I adapted - I have two apricot trees in my garden and it's a good way of using up any excess. Didn't make any this summer just gone as I had the grand total of ONE apricot... 

P.S. Apricot butter is very good too


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2017)

Earlier I baked a Waitrose steak and ale pie, serves 3, I ate the whole thing. I was in one of those moods.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2017)

I listened to an extremely interesting podcast about quinoa this evening.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

Motobecane said:


> Are you coming down to my neck of the woods (Kent)?


Friday, early afternoon I reckon :-)


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2017)

I like spiced apple and walnut chutney, in cheese sandwiches.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> I'll do it here, just let me go find the book downstairs. For the apricot chutney I just use a Marguerite Patten recipe for plum chutney that I adapted - I have two apricot trees in my garden and it's a good way of using up any excess. Didn't make any this summer just gone as I had the grand total of ONE apricot...
> 
> P.S. Apricot butter is very good too


<drool>Apricot crumble ..</drool>


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I listened to an extremely interesting podcast about quinoa this evening.


It's the future!


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Brandy. Better than Novocain....


Especially in coffee....


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2017)

Pineapple & Chilli Chutney (from the Women's Institute Book of Preserves by Carol Tennant)

1 large onion, chopped
125g soft brown sugar
100ml white vinegar
350g fresh pineapple, peeled, cored & finely chopped
1 large red finger chilli, de-seeded & finely chopped*
2 teaspoons ras-el-hanout
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon salt

* I'd personally say chilli to taste rather than a finger chilli specifically. I use the standard medium chillies as I like it with a kick, but not flaming hot, and will add the chilli in stages as the chutney cooks so I can keep tabs on how hot it is. You can leave the chilli seeds in if you want.

Put all the ingredients into a large pan. Bring slowly to the boil until all the sugar has dissolved. Cook gently until the pineapple is tender and the mixture has thickened - the chutney is ready when you drag a wooden spoon through the mixture and the channel left behind does not fill. Jar up and seal while still hot. Store for at least 2 months before eating.

This one is a cracker with chicken or with cream cheese.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Feb 2017)

Shaun said:


> It's worn off ...


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's the future!


For us, probably. Maybe not so for the original peoples.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4675012, member: 21629"]My try to guess:
"Just have had a ??? out - waiting for the ??? to ??? off."
Unless it's Shaun's cat walking on keyboard.[/QUOTE]
It's not English as we know it. Shaun's been to the dentist, who used a needle to inject nesthtc into him so that he wouldn't feel the dentist stealing a thoth out of his mouth. 

In other unrelated news, I'm just back from the pub and it's like winter night cycling in Norfolk. Raw,


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2017)

Apricot Chutney

This is my own recipe using a Marguerite Patten recipe for plum chutney as a starting point. This chutney is equally good made with peaches or nectarines or a mix of all three. Just use what you have to hand. I'd advocate skinning the fruit though.

1.5 lbs of fruit, stoned & chopped
8oz onion, peeled & chopped
4oz sultanas or raisins
chilli - finely chopped (to taste)
1 level tablespoon yellow mustard seed
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon mixed spice*
1/2 pint white vinegar
12oz sugar

*I will also put a star anise and half a cinnamon stick in with the fruit. Remove before putting chutney in jars.

Put the fruit, onion, sultanas, spices, chilli, salt and half the vinegar in a pan. Cook gently until the fruit is soft but not pulpy. Add the remainder of the vinegar and sugar. Stir thoroughly until the sugar is dissolved. Bring to the boil and simmer until the mixture is very thick - use the wooden spoon test (See Pineapple & Chilli chutney) to test for done-ness. Jar up and seal while hot. Leave to mature for a month or so before use.


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Are you a natural Manc or an adopted one?



Definitely adopted, I'm originally from Yorkshire, or was it Oxford, I forget


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> In other news I have tickets to see Herbie Hancock in Ghent on 7th July



legend.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4675497, member: 9609"]*Strange goings on*

25 mile route in a relatively remote area where nothing ever really happens and I will see very few people or cars, arable rather than pasture or moor.. Today there was three separate vehicles (van and two cars, not from around here) that all appeared just to be abandoned at the side of the road, the vehicles were no where near each other (many miles apart on different roads), they were not in places where people would go walking, they didn't appear damaged, stuck or crashed, all descent vehicles. *And all had signs and tape on them saying 'Police Aware' *- [/QUOTE]
Stop you phoning in about them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4675497, member: 9609"]*Strange goings on*

25 mile route in a relatively remote area where nothing ever really happens and I will see very few people or cars, arable rather than pasture or moor.. Today there was three separate vehicles (van and two cars, not from around here) that all appeared just to be abandoned at the side of the road, the vehicles were no where near each other (many miles apart on different roads), they were not in places where people would go walking, they didn't appear damaged, stuck or crashed, all descent vehicles. And all had signs and tape on them saying 'Police Aware' - [/QUOTE]
The makings of a mystery novel.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> The makings of a mystery novel.


Or a TV series!


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I like spiced apple and walnut chutney, in cheese sandwiches.



the very best burger I have ever had was from Burgerz in Delft it also included a chutney with honey & wallnuts, not sure what else made it up but nothing better. Had a look but I can't see on the menu now.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Feb 2017)

hiccups have been stopping me sleeping.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> FT has decided she wants a blanket to take to uni, I haven't crocheted a blanket in years but here goes!


I lurve crocheting blankets. Just finishing one off at the moment on my train commutes.

I get some odd looks and it's heavy to carry around but should be finished today.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> For us, probably. Maybe not so for the original peoples.


On a serious note: Agreed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2017)

It's a lovely day...and I'm off to see Wimpers


----------



## TVC (10 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4675497, member: 9609"]*Strange goings on*

25 mile route in a relatively remote area where nothing ever really happens and I will see very few people or cars, arable rather than pasture or moor.. Today there was three separate vehicles (van and two cars, not from around here) that all appeared just to be abandoned at the side of the road, the vehicles were no where near each other (many miles apart on different roads), they were not in places where people would go walking, they didn't appear damaged, stuck or crashed, all descent vehicles. And all had signs and tape on them saying 'Police Aware' - [/QUOTE]
The occupants may have been arrested for hare coursing or other blood sports and carted away.


----------



## TVC (10 Feb 2017)

Today I go yo Wellingborough to start acceptance trials on my new Polyurethane dispensing machine, so excited.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today I go yo Wellingborough to start acceptance trials on my new Polyurethane dispensing machine, so excited.


Plastic fantastic!


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Feb 2017)

I just failed to get on my tube train.

It appears everyone wishes to go via Wimbledon this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I just failed to get on my tube train.
> 
> It appears everyone wishes to go via Wimbledon this morning.


Just wrap up cosy in your blanket till the next one comes then. Lol


----------



## mybike (10 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've been stood up again by British Gas......they are a complete waste of time and space.



I'd stand you up as well.



User14044mountain said:


> I could have been out doing a 50 miler on my bike instead I've waiting in for an engineer.........



Right.


----------



## Smithbat (10 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I lurve crocheting blankets. Just finishing one off at the moment on my train commutes.
> 
> I get some odd looks and it's heavy to carry around but should be finished today.


I have crocheted a baby blanket before but she wants this big enough to wrap up in. She has a thing about 'Joseph' stuff as she calls it, when i make her socks I don't make them all in one yarn, I just do them in odds and ends,and she wants the same for her blanket. It is a good way of using up all my old balls I suppose. I am attempting just a simple blanket and will just keep going until she deems it is big enough. Crochet does grow faster than knitting though, so that is good.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blanket-stitch


----------



## raleighnut (10 Feb 2017)

It's trying to snow here in Leicester 

Only little tiny flakes but it is a start, might get a chance to play after all


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Feb 2017)

Just got up.


----------



## mybike (10 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Just got up.



First mistake of the day.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Is it bad if I laugh at that visual image?


Feel free, I found it amusing although at that split second it was a bit scary. Having my feel in the rat traps didn't help.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I have crocheted a baby blanket before but she wants this big enough to wrap up in. She has a thing about 'Joseph' stuff as she calls it, when i make her socks I don't make them all in one yarn, I just do them in odds and ends,and she wants the same for her blanket. It is a good way of using up all my old balls I suppose. I am attempting just a simple blanket and will just keep going until she deems it is big enough. Crochet does grow faster than knitting though, so that is good.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blanket-stitch


Check out Attic24. She does some beautiful stuff and her patterns are really easy to follow.

Mine is all trebles, singles and treble treble as I call it and very multicoloured.I love crochet.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2017)

Morning. This ' orrible cold woke me up at 3 this morning, so whilst sorting out the sniffles my brain started thinking. One thought was what film to play whilst on the exercise bike? Battle of Britain , Ice Cold in Alex and then Lawrence of Arabia popped into my mind, but then I thought as soon as I saw Sir Alec Guiness appeared I would immediately hear him say. " These are not the two Droids you are looking for?".


----------



## hopless500 (10 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> It's trying to snow here in Leicester
> 
> Only little tiny flakes but it is a start, might get a chance to play after all


Trying to snow here too


----------



## TVC (10 Feb 2017)

Dispensing machine suitably inspected. Now sat in a cafe awaiting my bacon buttie.


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Trying to snow here too


We have no sign of snow, it is rather chilly though, just been out in the garden with my coat on


----------



## summerdays (10 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> We have no sign of snow, it is rather chilly though, just been out in the garden with my coat on


Wuss! I thought northern types were meant to be hard... this southern softy has just emptied the compost bucket into the big compost bin at the end of the garden! Without a coat


----------



## Speicher (10 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I have crocheted a baby blanket before but she wants this big enough to wrap up in. She has a thing about 'Joseph' stuff as she calls it, when i make her socks I don't make them all in one yarn, I just do them in odds and ends,and she wants the same for her blanket. It is a good way of using up all my old balls I suppose. I am attempting just a simple blanket and will just keep going until she deems it is big enough. Crochet does grow faster than knitting though, so that is good.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blanket-stitch



Thank you for that link. I have crocheted squares, granny squares, and then just carried on until it gets bigger. That pattern look fairly straightforward especially with the accompanying pictures. I will try crochet again when I feel like a change from knitting. I am currently knitting this:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diagonal-knit-vest-wv-315 

I like to get the diagonals to match up, as on the third one down. Getting the sizing right is easy tho, cos you just carry on increasing until you get the right width. 

Should we start our own thread, so that Potsy and TVC do not get upset by our talking about knitting.
According to @potsy, I am the biggest Knitwit in the West.


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Wuss! I thought northern types were meant to be hard... this southern softy has just emptied the compost bucket into the big compost bin at the end of the garden! Without a coat


Yeah yeah, you weren't sat out for 20 minutes like what I was though 

Anyway, exciting news, I had a new visitor, need to see @hopless500 to tell me what it was


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Trying to snow here too



We have flakes falling here as well


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2017)

Ok, my visitor may have been a Yellow Wagtail, saw it bobbing about on the ground and only had time to take this poor picture...


----------



## hopless500 (10 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Wuss! I thought northern types were meant to be hard... this southern softy has just emptied the compost bucket into the big compost bin at the end of the garden! Without a coat


I've just mucked out the coop - also without a coat


----------



## Speicher (10 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Check out Attic24. She does some beautiful stuff and her patterns are really easy to follow.
> 
> Mine is all trebles, singles and treble treble as I call it and very multicoloured.I love crochet.



I really like the colours of her moorland blanket. I think it is the colours of knitting and crochet that are so therapeutic. Attic24 will be one of my new favourites, and the bonus is that she is based in England, and uses English crochet terminology.

Oooh, she shows how to do a granny stripe blanket. * goes off to find crochet hooks *


----------



## Speicher (10 Feb 2017)

Bob has never seen snow!


----------



## hopless500 (10 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Ok, my visitor may have been a Yellow Wagtail, saw it bobbing about on the ground and only had time to take this poor picture...
> 
> View attachment 336938


It's a grey wagtail 
(Poorly named cos they obviously are rather yellow).


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2017)

Would Wagtails be in Africa or India this time of year? It sure does look like one, though.


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> It's a grey wagtail
> (Poorly named cos they obviously are rather yellow).


Ah, now my book shows both but the grey has a black throat unlike this one, which is why I went with yellow wagtail.
But I trust your judgement, anyway it is a first sighting whatever it is.


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2017)

Also spotted today..


----------



## Motobecane (10 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Friday, early afternoon I reckon :-)


I'll put the kettle on...


----------



## Motobecane (10 Feb 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I listened to an extremely interesting podcast about quinoa this evening.


Are you sure?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2017)

Motobecane said:


> Are you sure?


Strangely, yes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Ah, now my book shows both but the grey has a black throat unlike this one, which is why I went with yellow wagtail.
> But I trust your judgement, anyway it is a first sighting whatever it is.


Hop's right, it's a grey wagtail. The name confusingly appears to describe the colour of the head not the rest of the body, because the grey and the yellow are both yellow below the head. They're very rarely far from water. Is there a stream nearby or is that just a generalised feature of the entire Manchester population?


----------



## summerdays (10 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hop's right, it's a grey wagtail. The name confusingly appears to describe the colour of the head not the rest of the body, because the grey and the yellow are both yellow below the head. They're very rarely far from water. Is there a stream nearby or is that just a generalised feature of the entire Manchester population?


As you said ... it's Manchester ... of course there is water nearby.... usually moving from high in the sky down to the ground


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hop's right, it's a grey wagtail. The name confusingly appears to describe the colour of the head not the rest of the body, because the grey and the yellow are both yellow below the head. They're very rarely far from water. Is there a stream nearby or is that just a generalised feature of the entire Manchester population?


It's an arid desert up here, it must be lost


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2017)

Off for a sports massage with student physioterrorists shortly.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Would Wagtails be in Africa or India this time of year? It sure does look like one, though.


Yellow wagtails would.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Ah, now my book shows both but the grey has a black throat unlike this one, which is why I went with yellow wagtail.
> But I trust your judgement, anyway it is a first sighting whatever it is.


Female doesn't have the dark chest


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Feb 2017)

Nearly home.

Preparing to wrestle Henry into his basket using the towel method as suggested by @User13710 .

Wish me luck.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Feb 2017)

This is page 666 of mundane news.

I'm eating a sausage sandwich.

It is snowing.


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> This is page 666 of mundane news.
> 
> I'm eating a sausage sandwich.
> 
> It is snowing.


Cheese and ham butty here, still no snow.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> This is page 666 of mundane news.
> 
> I'm eating a sausage sandwich.
> 
> It is snowing.


Your post number ended in 999 on page 666!


----------



## Smithbat (10 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Check out Attic24. She does some beautiful stuff and her patterns are really easy to follow.
> 
> Mine is all trebles, singles and treble treble as I call it and very multicoloured.I love crochet.


I have just spent a very pleasant lunch hour perusing this site and I have changed FT's blanket to her cosy blanket pattern. I wont follow the stripes as FT likes it when the colour changes randomly, but it is much nicer to crochet than the other pattern I was doing.

Thank you


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2017)

My bird feeders are currently being mobbed by about a dozen long-tailed tits. Such cute little things.

It's been trying to snow here.

Cheese and beetroot chutney sandwich here, mug of tea and a clementine.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nearly home.
> 
> Preparing to wrestle Henry into his basket using the towel method as suggested by @User13710 .
> 
> Wish me luck.



Pawsies crossed xxx


----------



## Smithbat (10 Feb 2017)

It is snowing here.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Feb 2017)

Bloody Etsy is playing up. I've had to do one listing 4 times and it still hasn't saved it. Grrr. Beer o'clock it is then


----------



## summerdays (10 Feb 2017)

One flame of snow landed on me..... that was the sum total of anything I noticed.... has anyone got enough to be worth photographing?


----------



## TVC (10 Feb 2017)

It has been snowing continually here (and in Wellingborough) all day but nothing has settled.

In other news the cost of the car wash has gone up from £5 to £6.

...coming up later - Leicester Comedy Festival is with us again, first outing of eight for us this evening, we did have Susan Calman booked for tomorrow, but she cancelled do she could film a telly programme instead.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> This is page 666 of mundane news.
> 
> I'm eating a sausage sandwich.
> 
> It is snowing.


For it is a human number....I've got some Naga chilli sauce I'm looking forward to trying (Tame Monkey).



Reynard said:


> My bird feeders are currently being mobbed by about a dozen long-tailed tits. Such cute little things.
> 
> It's been trying to snow here.
> 
> ...


Beetroot chutney...yumtus, especially with a bit of orange, and maybe some stout or porter. O Mighty Fnaar, aid us in our hour of need!



Smithbat said:


> It is snowing here.


Snow in Aylesbury...there'll be Whitewalkers wandering the streets next


----------



## TVC (10 Feb 2017)

User said:


> It's snowing - and settling!
> 
> Jack has just taken a very excited Mr R out for his afternoon walk.


FTFY


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2017)

Snow is melting here. Probably down to 2 inches from the 3.5 we had Wednesday. Kielbasa on rye for lunch, in the charming and attractive break room.


----------



## Speicher (10 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Snow is melting here. Probably down to 2 inches from the 3.5 we had Wednesday. Kielbasa on rye for lunch, in the charming and attractive break room.



I detect a smidgeon of sarcasm there in your description of the break room.


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2017)

Raining here


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2017)

Trafalgar, backwards, is Raglafart..


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I detect a smidgeon of sarcasm there in your description of the break room.


Only a smidgeon, though. Actually pretty nice compared to previous. Food is good, as I bring lunch. Creative outlet. Hog jowls and turnip greens were a cause for concern to a few though.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Feb 2017)

Foodie is home.

It'seems snowing but pathetically.

Henry has been bitten on his tail half way up and has had an antibiotic jab.

Some presents opened, more tomorrow but cake and prosecco has been consumed.

Sit down fish and chips for supper at the birthday boys request and a pint or two in one of the local micro pubs.

Along with Herbie Hancock in July we are also seeing Sarah Jane Morris and Antonio Forcione locally later this month.

Buying a new bike tomorrow, @User will be pleased


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Feb 2017)




----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2017)

We had some flow snakes a little while ago.


----------



## Speicher (10 Feb 2017)

Getting dark here now, and it is snowing!


----------



## TVC (10 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 337009


 Bless.

Enjoy your birthday party Fabbers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2017)

Happy birthday @Fab Foodie !
Many happy returns


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2017)

Hornpipe on the radio, now.


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2017)

Happy birthday Foodie !!!


----------



## Katherine (10 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Raining here


Just dry and cold here. It's not even pretending to try and snow. Yesterday ther were a few flakes about , just enough to tease and get all the kids shouting 'it's snowing'.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Feb 2017)

just got a bit sweary in the post office


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2017)

Happy birthday @Fab Foodie


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Beetroot chutney...yumtus, especially with a bit of orange, and maybe some stout or porter. O Mighty Fnaar, aid us in our hour of need!



I put candied mixed peel in mine for that little bit of citrus "zing"


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Just been out to buy the steaks for tonight's tea. They will be served with a mushroom, blue cheese (Stitchelton), garlic and cream sauce, and steamed broccoli
> 
> I also picked up some marrowbone burgers and some rather nice brisket chunks. I'll do the brisket in the slow cooker, with some nice onions and red wine. We can then have it reheated during the week.



Sounds pretty tasty 

Tonight chez Casa Reynard we have slow roasted pork belly with gravy, mashed potatoes, spicy green lentils and glazed parsnips.  The cats have had some free range chicken.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry has been bitten on his tail half way up and has had an antibiotic jab.



Oh Henry... *facepalm*


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2017)

Happy Birthday Fab Foodie.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Feb 2017)

My favourite hour of telly of the week Mastermind and Only Connect. I love to find out how much more there is to know out there #dunceshat


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2017)

I just had a Bad Curry's orange cream and it hurt! The acid in it must have found a tender spot in the roof of my mouth caused by this cold.

Meanwhile my wife has just burst out laughing. Schrodie was attacking Gwen but he looked more like Sooty attacking Sweep in the way that he was doing it. Sitting up straight paws out either side and twisting.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> As usual I've lost the plot. Is it @Fab Foodie's birthday or not?
> 
> Happy birthday if it is.


Nope. He's having a delayed one. 
Bit like me.. was at work Wed so treated yesterday as an additional day


----------



## mybike (10 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 337009



His bib has slipped.

In other news, I pulled something this morning getting out of the shower & it's been bugging me all day. Managed 20mins on the turbo and 10k steps though. Fish Pie for dinner & allowed myself a small glass of porter.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Feb 2017)

Disaster at DoctorTowers!
I have run out of Gin. Seriously careless!


----------



## marknotgeorge (10 Feb 2017)

It's tried to snow here both today and yesterday. I am now covered in pretzel crumbs.


----------



## TVC (10 Feb 2017)

Laughs


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Feb 2017)

I had to go out and buy some milk earlier.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I had to go out and buy some milk earlier.


Better than later


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2017)

I did my cardio rehab today, next Friday is my last one.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Feb 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Disaster at DoctorTowers!
> I have run out of Gin. Seriously careless!



This stuff is nice, Tesco Finest aromatic, even with son 2s Apprentice addition to the bottle


----------



## TVC (10 Feb 2017)

As Susan Calman cancelled, my favourite landlord has put us on the guest list for the show for tomorrow. Result.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Feb 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Disaster at DoctorTowers!
> I have run out of Gin. Seriously careless!


If you have some cheap gin around, put it through a Brita pitcher about 7 times, and you'll improve the quality greatly. Charcoal filtering, just like the pros.


----------



## tyred (11 Feb 2017)

I think I may have drank too much cider.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> As usual I've lost the plot. Is it @Fab Foodie's birthday or not?
> 
> Happy birthday if it is.


My official Birthday was Sunday, and I was at a family 'do' then on to Russia....this was my Wimpers celebration :-)))


----------



## Aperitif (11 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My official Birthday was Sunday, and I was at a family 'do' then on to Russia....this was my Wimpers celebration :-)))


Happy Birthday, Kev. Trust you're not feeling over the hill...


----------



## summerdays (11 Feb 2017)

I'm awake and it's too hot... I think Mr Summerdays overrode the heating yesterday and left it on.... though I was col yesterday evening... but the radiator is blasting it out now ....


----------



## Mireystock (11 Feb 2017)

A very, very light smattering of snow outside. No doubt the country will come to a holt !


----------



## summerdays (11 Feb 2017)

Mireystock said:


> A very, very light smattering of snow outside. No doubt the country will come to a holt !


Oooo! You are right... looks the wet sort though! Enough to turn the grass speckled but not totally white here! (I think the sledge can remain snoozing!)


----------



## raleighnut (11 Feb 2017)

Well it's gone from one cat staring at me to 3 of em giving me the "Where's my breakfast" stares so before the other 2 join in I'd better get on with it,

Nose to the grindstone time, Another day, another dollar


View: https://youtu.be/dR9sPqs8H2I


----------



## summerdays (11 Feb 2017)

Our other mundane news for yesterday was:





Our first quail egg...

Unfortunately we seem to have a little bit of bullying going on with one (think he is a male), so we are going to split them into two separate spaces today! And hope that helps if he is separated from the other males at least.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2017)

Morning, there is a slight dusting of snow here showing up mainly on the roofs of cars with the odd flake falling now and then.


I have also heard that Anika Rice is going to be replaced in 2 weeks by Tony Blackbum. I know I might like the sounds from the sixties but not that particular sound.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Feb 2017)

Well that's the 'ravening hordes' fed, time for "beddy bye's" as it has been a long 'Friday Night' and this just about sums me up now,


View: https://youtu.be/-eruNVaxYII


BTW don't google what F.U.B.B is short for.............................................It's rude


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2017)

I know that I talk rubbish a lot of the time but it doesn't help when the smell checker intervenes.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 Feb 2017)

Great.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2017)

We've had a sprinkling of the white stuff over night, Coventry looks like it's been sprinkled with icing sugar.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Feb 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Disaster at DoctorTowers!
> I have run out of Gin. Seriously careless!




No way that cannot possibly be allowed to happen ever again. 

I'm collecting my Ginger Ninja Gin this morning


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Feb 2017)

We have just had breakfast while listening to Charlie Parker....
Nice!


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I know that I talk rubbish a lot of the time but it doesn't help when the smell checker intervenes.



The problem I have on the desktop computer is that the spell checker can't spell, on the tablet Its the auto correct that changes the meaning of whole sentences.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> View attachment 337053
> 
> 
> Great.


Talking of Bonaly, I was looking for children's bikes before Christmas and saw that Hoy bikes have named one Bonaly. My first thought was that it was a reference to aluminium but I went home and had a look on the map. For the record, they looked well made and didn't weigh a ton. (Went for Pinnacle bikes in the end though.)

No warmer here but drier - very fine and sparse snow falling onto wet surfaces.


----------



## marknotgeorge (11 Feb 2017)

It looks damp and grey out of the window. I feel no guilt about staying in bed.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Feb 2017)

..... and the birthday continues.


Off to sign Foodie up as a Hop Farmer.


----------



## GM (11 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> It looks damp and grey out of the window. I feel no guilt about staying in bed.



Yep, me too! Seeing as wifey has just brought a cup of tea up for me, it'll be rude to get up now.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Feb 2017)

Can people please stop liking the fact that I'm out of gin?
I've got a Gordon's shaped hole in the fridge, and I don't like that at all!


----------



## TVC (11 Feb 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Can people please stop liking the fact that I'm out of gin?
> I've got a Gordon's shaped hole in the fridge, and I don't like that at all!


Shops are open, sort it, or are you waiting for an aid convoy from Kent?


----------



## summerdays (11 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Shops are open, sort it, or are you waiting for an aid convoy from Kent?


I think it would get high jacked on its way north....


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Feb 2017)

I'm doing a chicken-and-pasta thing tonight that was in last weeks Guardian.
And quite possibly some Claret. And yes, I shall be investing in some Gin!


----------



## TVC (11 Feb 2017)

We are having Korean belly pork buns for tea before heading back to the pub.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2017)

I'm going to brave the ''burn him!'' GIFs and state quite clearly: I don't like gin. Whisky and brandy on the other hand....


----------



## hopless500 (11 Feb 2017)

I shall be off shortly for afternoon tea with a couple of friends for the last part of my birthday. Bring on the cake


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Feb 2017)

Currently trying to speak to a pony without losing my hand as lunch


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> As the Swiss say.....en guete!!


I'm sure that they leave the ''en'' out in Bern and just say ''Guete''


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Feb 2017)

And my mate Merlin


----------



## Speicher (11 Feb 2017)

I was going to do gardening, but the ground is far too wet. Instead I shall be tidying and knitting, and possibly sewing as well. 

This evening's dessert will be sultana sponge.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Feb 2017)

It's official @Fab Foodie is now a hop farmer.

He has also recruited Rob one of the local wine and cheese buyers to be part of the Deal branch of the Freewheelers.


I have my Ginger Ninja Gin along with 2 bottles of Montelpulchiano and 1 bottle of Muscadet.

Some lovely French cheese, whose name i have forgotten and bread had also be bought and we are now having a birthday lunch at The George and Dragon in Sandwich. 


Oh and I bought one of these






Which arrives in March 

Damn good day so far.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Feb 2017)

I bought quite a few Premium Bonds.


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2017)

Back home from Debenhams just picked up my second pair of trousers.They have a sale on.Well they do online.Click and collect in store.Superb trousers.38w 34il.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Feb 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I bought quite a few Premium Bonds.


I got some of those recently. Won £75 last month, which isn't too shoddy.
Right. Off to the shops, for some cheese, bread flour, and GIN!


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2017)

Damp and gloomy here, much needed car washing will have to wait another week


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Damp and gloomy here, much needed car washing will have to wait another week



Managed to jetwash the underside earlier and spotted a heat shield was loose. Had to crawl under the car and fit a larger washer to the nut to hold it on. Not a great job with my inflexible back, but it didn't take long. The car's in for new rear shocks next week.

Currently trying to create some space on my SIL's ancient laptop, but it's incredibly sloooooow. Also checked a friends laptop over as she managed to panic and phone a Microsoft Scam number. Found Citrix on the laptop which I've deleted and some 'Support to Go' programme as they had tried to charge her £170


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I bought quite a few Premium Bonds.


Put all your NS&I log in details in a safe place. It's a real pain if you manage to get locked out, which happens to be really easy to do.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Feb 2017)

I haz a new cookbook.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I haz a new cookbook.....
> 
> View attachment 337127


Are you sure that's not his brother Juan?


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2017)

That's two people I know that have been scammed recently, fortunately neither lost money, but it's certainly been an inconvenience. Preaching to the converted here, but never click on a link within emails where it may look like it's coming from ebay/facebook etc etc. Log in directly from a browser.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2017)

I've been deserted for the day. My wife has gone on a 'craft away day' where her Monday evening sewing group all meet up for the day. She's take a boot full of stuff and two sewing machines, one being the freehand embroidery/quilting machine I bought her for Christmas. I need at least another 2 bikes to keep up with her N+1.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2017)

We're going to a birthday party shortly, must remember to pick up the bag of presents and cards on the way out


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2017)

Oh and I'm being ditched on Valentines - she's off to the pub with another craft group !!


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2017)

Valentines pressie sorted.


----------



## TVC (11 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I haz a new cookbook.....
> 
> View attachment 337127


So it could be banananananas and ham with a hollandaise sauce then.

A new Bill Granger book would do me.


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> I've been deserted for the day. My wife has gone on a 'craft away day' where her Monday evening sewing group all meet up for the day. She's take a boot full of stuff and two sewing machines, one being the freehand embroidery/quilting machine I bought her for Christmas. I need at least another 2 bikes to keep up with her N+1.



Great innit twice a year Mrs Postma goes off to Mold in Wales with a large group of Arty Crafters.Friday morning while Sunday night.It's great.


----------



## Speicher (11 Feb 2017)

I know it is early days, but Myfitnesspal is very useful. It has forced me to look at the calories I am consuming. With my 2 slices of bread today, I could have had spreadable butter, but chose instead to just have apple and walnut chutney on my cheese sandwich. Surprisingly not much difference in calories, but a ginormouse difference in the fat content. 

Can someone tell me what to do tell the programme that I have lost one or two pounds this week?

Edit: I found the "check-in", can I fly to Finland?


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Feb 2017)

Wimpers is bedding-down for the Rugby....






Gin may have been involved ;-)


----------



## StuAff (11 Feb 2017)

Better than watching it.....


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2017)

The Fragrant Mrs P has returned home after two weeks in Seattle. 

She bought home gifts!


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant Mrs P has returned home after two weeks in Seattle.
> 
> She bought home gifts!


@Fab Foodie got me a spoon from his recent trip to Russia.


----------



## StuAff (11 Feb 2017)

The 12v power socket on my scooter seems to have blown a fuse (not a problem with the bike starting up thankfully) which explains why I couldn't get my new tyre inflator to work. On the plus side, managed to check the tyre pressures for free at the petrol station over the road, after the previous customer left enough time on the machine


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's official @Fab Foodie
> 
> 
> Oh and I bought one of these
> ...



Why? 



Fab Foodie said:


> I haz a new cookbook.....
> 
> View attachment 337127



Just time for a short slurp! 



Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie got me a spoon from his recent trip to Russia.



I got a new watch.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2017)

postman said:


> Great innit twice a year Mrs Postma goes off to Mold in Wales with a large group of Arty Crafters.Friday morning while Sunday night.It's great.


Oil painters?


----------



## marknotgeorge (11 Feb 2017)

StuAff said:


> The 12v power socket on my scooter seems to have blown a fuse (not a problem with the bike starting up thankfully) which explains why I couldn't get my new tyre inflator to work. On the plus side, managed to check the tyre pressures for free at the petrol station over the road, after the previous customer left enough time on the machine


I think you might be able to check your pressures for free anywhere, you just need cash to inflate them. I could be wrong though.


----------



## StuAff (11 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I think you might be able to check your pressures for free anywhere, you just need cash to inflate them. I could be wrong though.


Well, did both for free, didn't I!


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Why?




Cause I love it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Feb 2017)

Boys bonding over Rugby


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Boys bonding over Rugby
> 
> View attachment 337162


Note: cuppa being consumed.


----------



## alicat (11 Feb 2017)

>



What is that large phallic object in the background, prithee?


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Feb 2017)

Not sure. There is a wooden vase with some twig and paper flowers in.


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2017)

alicat said:


> What is that large phallic object in the background, prithee?


That's Fabbers


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Put all your NS&I log in details in a safe place. It's a real pain if you manage to get locked out, which happens to be really easy to do.


I don't purchase via the website. It is awful.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Feb 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> I got some of those recently. Won £75 last month, which isn't too shoddy.
> Right. Off to the shops, for some cheese, bread flour, and GIN!


What is the gin du jour?


----------



## summerdays (11 Feb 2017)

I took my eldest out for coffee... (home for the weekend), and a nice long chat! Tomorrow we will do a family birthday celebration but tonight they are going out with local friends....

It was quiet out, I assume everyone was watching a TV somewhere!


----------



## TVC (11 Feb 2017)

This evening's meal Jeyuk Bokkeum - Korean sweet and spicy pork belly buns.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Feb 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> What is the gin du jour?


This is mine


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> Oh do give it a rest you lot.


Eh?


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Feb 2017)

Latest blanket finished.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Feb 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> What is the gin du jour?


It's Oliver Cromwell dry London gin, from a well known emporium of quality merchandise. Aldi.
TBH, I can taste that gins are different, but I've yet to have one I didn't like.
Even Turkish gin is surprisingly decent by the time you're onto the third glass!
EDIT - Heston Blumenthal Earl Grey gin or whatever it was. 
I like gin, and I like Earl Grey. The combination is horrid.
It was even worse than smokey bacon flavour doughnuts.


----------



## Katherine (11 Feb 2017)

Close match. Time to put the kettle on / top up one's glass.


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Close match. Time to put the kettle on / top up one's glass.


Diet Pepsi for me, to wash down this burger, chips & garlic bread take out


----------



## hopless500 (11 Feb 2017)

I bought Cava instead of prosecco 
It is much improved by the addition of sloe gin


----------



## Katherine (11 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Diet Pepsi for me, to wash down this burger, chips & garlic bread take out


We're waiting for the delivery of our Chinese takeaway....... unusually, they're later than they said they'd be.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> This is mine
> 
> View attachment 337172


might open this one later..


----------



## Speicher (11 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> We're waiting for the delivery of our Chinese takeaway....... unusually, they're later than they said they'd be.



I have not put the Christmas decorations back in the attic yet.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2017)

I've just eaten a Reece's 'Crispy Crunchy', its like a Picnic on steroids.


----------



## summerdays (11 Feb 2017)

Fish pie is in the oven together with a chocolate and banana bread and butter pudding....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Feb 2017)

Made some flapjacks this afternoon and home made pizzas (apart from the bases) for tea. Home made sauce beats the pants off any shop bought stuff


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Feb 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> might open this one later..
> View attachment 337178


That's a new one on me. Looks interesting.

Let us know what you think.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have not put the Christmas decorations back in the attic yet.


I will send Fabbers round.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I bought Cava instead of prosecco
> It is much improved by the addition of sloe gin


----------



## marknotgeorge (11 Feb 2017)

alicat said:


> What is that large phallic object in the background, prithee?


It looks like the arm of the chair to me. Minds like gutters, some people...


----------



## gbb (11 Feb 2017)

Watching 'Can't Pay, We'll Take It Away'


----------



## alicat (11 Feb 2017)

> It looks like the arm of the chair to me.



Oh yes, so it is!



> Minds like gutters, some people...



It's a fair cop, gov!!


----------



## TVC (11 Feb 2017)

Back in the Laughter Loft.


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2017)

Now on my tird gin and gin.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2017)

I don't drink gin. 

There, I said it.


----------



## screenman (11 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I don't drink gin.
> 
> There, I said it.



I am beginning to thinK i shuld not.


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> On another lighter note... Potsy is at work, so he does not need to see this:
> 
> Knitlandia
> 
> If you click on "go to images", the third one down in the left hand column is about "A thing for socks and a very big plan".


Been busy wol?


----------



## Speicher (11 Feb 2017)

As you have admired them so much @potsy, perhaps you should ask @Hill Wimp to teach you how to crochet.


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Oil painters?



Something called Creative Memories.It's really (looking over his shoulder ) arsening about cutting photographs and card into various shapes.Then setting them in really, very, hugely expensive photo albums.But it keeps the old dears occupied. 

i get to go into Headingley near the Rugby/Cricket ground and have a fantastic bbq dinner.


----------



## Motobecane (11 Feb 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> For it is a human number....I've got some Naga chilli sauce I'm looking forward to trying (Tame Monkey).



Naga chillies! Now you're talking.


----------



## Motobecane (11 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 337009


A chilli bucket!?


----------



## Motobecane (11 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have not put the Christmas decorations back in the attic yet.


Mine are still up. Batteries have run out though so they look a bit wan.


----------



## Motobecane (11 Feb 2017)

Wan Xmas lights without batteries:


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2017)

Birthday girl, four today.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2017)

Been feeling really bleurgh today.  Trying to cheer myself up with a big box of thorntons choccies.

At least Arsenal won and Spurs lost, so it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Motobecane (11 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Been feeling really bleurgh today.  Trying to cheer myself up with a big box of thorntons choccies.
> 
> At least Arsenal won and Spurs lost, so it could have been a lot worse.



Yep! Arsenal won...


----------



## Motobecane (11 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> Birthday girl, four today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very pink!


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2017)

Motobecane said:


> Yep! Arsenal won...



I'll admit we got a bit lucky, but I'll take 'em whichever way they come.


----------



## TVC (12 Feb 2017)

Excellent night of comedy tonight, the highlight being this:

Not embedded because it is very rude, clicky if you want.
View: https://youtu.be/DC5JOnom8jE


followed by a Potsy special:


----------



## slowmotion (12 Feb 2017)

I think I managed to score the last Seville oranges in London tonight. Lordy, it was stressful.



I evicted the peas to make room for them in the bottom of our tiny freezer.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Note: cuppa being consumed.



A cup being used that's for sure.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I think I managed to score the last Seville oranges in London tonight. Lordy, it was stressful.
> View attachment 337243
> I evicted the peas to make room for them in the bottom of our tiny freezer.



Well they're not going to be easy peelers stored like that...


----------



## slowmotion (12 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Well they're not going to be easy peelers stored like that...


I have a cunning plan...


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I have cunning plan...



Marmalade, but not in sqirty bottles?


----------



## slowmotion (12 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Marmalade, but not in sqirty bottles?


There's much work to be done to fight against that particular horror. I walked down an entire aisle in ASDA near Falmouth. All products were squirty.
There was a disposable nappy section at the end of it for the infant consumers.


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I think I managed to score the last Seville oranges in London tonight. Lordy, it was stressful.
> View attachment 337243
> I evicted the peas to make room for them in the bottom of our tiny freezer.


So why are you freezing them? I'm intrigued.....


----------



## mybike (12 Feb 2017)

Just in case folk haven't been keeping up with SNSSO
http://www.time-to-act.co.uk/2017/01/an-apology-and-an-explanation/


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's official @Fab Foodie is now a hop farmer.
> 
> He has also recruited Rob one of the local wine and cheese buyers to be part of the Deal branch of the Freewheelers.
> 
> ...


It looks a bit purposeful, is it for gathering essentials?


----------



## TVC (12 Feb 2017)

We are not sure all that beer and the kebab was such a good idea last night. No hangover but my throat feels like the bottom of a wheely bin.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2017)

Morning, I am just about to get up.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Feb 2017)

our daughter is taking tlh and I out today, for Sunday lunch, to the pub where we had our first date. About 35 years ago.


----------



## Haitch (12 Feb 2017)

It snowed yesterday and the lovely Ms T fell off her bike going to the pictures. She's badly bruised on her right thigh and hip and her shoulder hurts. Anyway, you know the old saying, it didn't happen if there aren't photos. So here's the view from my office window.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2017)

Coventry's some what soggy this morning, I've had to call off my Sunday morning bike ride.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It looks a bit purposeful, is it for gathering essentials?


It's for harvest time....


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2017)

I'm thinking along the lines off bringing the housework forward, doing it today and making time for a ride tomorrow.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm thinking alone the lines off bringing the housework forward, doing it today and making time for a ride tomorrow.


Lucky to have the choice!


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Lucky to have the choice!



One of the advantages of being retired.


----------



## gbb (12 Feb 2017)

Forgot to get the joint out the freezer last night so it's home made chinese chicken curry, lots of mushrooms and onion, a splash of garden peas and a plate of rice


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are not sure all that beer and the kebab was such a good idea last night. No hangover but my throat feels like the bottom of a wheely bin.



I had pinot so not too bad, just a bit of a fuzzy head.


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2017)

gbb said:


> Forgot to get the joint out the freezer last night so it's home made chinese chicken curry, lots of mushrooms and onion, a splash of garden peas and a plate of rice



That sounds lovely, but I do not like too many mushrooms, thank you.


----------



## gbb (12 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> That sounds lovely, but I do not like too many mushrooms, thank you.


Farm foods and others sell Mayflower Chinese style curry powder...once mixed, it's exactly the same as a takeaway...and we love Chinese takeaway.
Chinese, a glass of wine and a cold pudding...lovely.


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2017)

gbb said:


> Farm foods and others sell Mayflower Chinese style curry powder...once mixed, it's exactly the same as a takeaway...and we love Chinese takeaway.
> Chinese, a glass of wine and a cold pudding...lovely.



Yes, I really like Chinese Curry, so I will try some of that.


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2017)

I've just filled up the screenwash reservoir on the car, the stupid thing kept 'bonging' at me every time I used it, and telling me it needed filling.
After 2 weeks of ignoring it I finally gave in and filled it


----------



## midlife (12 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> I've just filled up the screenwash reservoir on the car, the stupid thing kept 'bonging' at me every time I used it, and telling me it needed filling.
> After 2 weeks of ignoring it I finally gave in and filled it



Note to self....Need to do that today before Newcastle trip tomorrow. Cheers


----------



## slowmotion (12 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> So why are you freezing them? I'm intrigued.....


I don't have time to make marmalade right now so I need to keep them fresh for a few weeks. The season's short.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2017)

Filthy day here in deepest darkest Cambridgeshire. If the cats don't want to go out, I take their advice. So sat here in my onesie with a brew and the rugby after having spent the morning doing stuff for the CP website.

Am feeling less *bleurgh* than yesterday. The self-medication of a box of chocolates seems to have helped.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2017)

I'm not watching the rugby.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Feb 2017)

I'm not watching the rugby either.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2017)

Well, it's men running around in tight shorts if nothing else


----------



## midlife (12 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Note to self....Need to do that today before Newcastle trip tomorrow. Cheers



Windscreen washer bottle filled with blue stuff.....Mug of coffee needed to warm up the hands!

Shaun


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2017)

I've been to Slimbridge.... (absolutely freezing .... whose bright idea was that)





Then out for a meal... all stuffed we have cancelled tea!


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Feb 2017)

Waiting for roast trimmings with all the chicken. It's another thoroughly miserable day.


----------



## TVC (12 Feb 2017)

The stew is in the oven. I have a cold.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Feb 2017)

I am about to go through the channel tunnel....destination just east of Amsterdam. Another week of work begins.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The stew is in the oven. I have a cold.


How was the plastic machine test?


----------



## midlife (12 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> I've been to Slimbridge.... (absolutely freezing .... whose bright idea was that)
> View attachment 337302
> 
> Then out for a meal... all stuffed we have cancelled tea!
> View attachment 337303



Send the pudding back.... Someone has spilt some brown stuff all over the edge of the dish.......

Shaun


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4678974, member: 21629"]Home-made apple pie. More apple than pie though. All house smells of cinnamon and vanilla.
p.s. I grate apples so pie looks unstable.

View attachment 337306
[/QUOTE]
Is that my share? Custard, please.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's men running around in tight shorts if nothing else


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Send the pudding back.... Someone has spilt some brown stuff all over the edge of the dish.......
> 
> Shaun


And I noted they had probably borrowed some plates from TVC


----------



## StuAff (12 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4678974, member: 21629"]Home-made apple pie. More apple than pie though. All house smells of cinnamon and vanilla.
p.s. I grate apples so pie looks unstable.

View attachment 337306
[/QUOTE]
Looks fantastic. Landlord is a lucky person.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4678974, member: 21629"]Home-made apple pie. More apple than pie though. All house smells of cinnamon and vanilla.
p.s. I grate apples so pie looks unstable.

View attachment 337306
[/QUOTE]
Feel free to jump on a train and bring that here


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Feb 2017)

I have just discovered my kitchen


----------



## TVC (12 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> How was the plastic machine test?


Successful, hopefully in a week we will be able to sign it off and get it brought yo Leicester.


----------



## TVC (12 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just discovered my kitchen


Back to microwave meals for the next week then


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Feb 2017)

I've just bought some smoked salmon,reduced in price. Do i have to eat it raw? I don't fancy eating raw fish.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Back to microwave meals for the next week then


Yep however they will have been pretty cooked by my chef 

Even if he did hide my kitchen beneath pots and pans whilst cooking it.


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yep however they will have been pretty cooked by my chef
> 
> Even if he did hide my kitchen beneath pots and pans whilst cooking it.




Yes, hmmmm

I recall saying that one of the Specifications of the Chef Executive at Speicher towers, was that if the Chef made the kitchen into a complete mess, then they had to clear up the mess, and load the dishwasher etc. It looks now as if a certain applicant for the post has just removed himself from the running. 

I would be happy to clear up a slight or mediocre mess, but not a giant mess.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just bought some smoked salmon,reduced in price. Do i have to eat it raw? I don't fancy eating raw fish.



The curing process "cooks" it 

Failing that, there's always scrambled eggs with lox & dill on a nice toasted bagel


----------



## TVC (12 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, hmmmm
> 
> I recall saying that one of the Specifications of the Chef Executive at Speicher towers, was that if the Chef made the kitchen into a complete mess, then they had to clear up the mess, and load the dishwasher etc. It looks now as if a certain applicant for the post has just removed himself from the running.
> 
> I would be happy to clear up a slight or mediocre mess, but not a giant mess.


I can't leave a kitchen messy, I have to wash up as I go along.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Feb 2017)

I'm making a lemon drizzle cake.


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2017)

I always leave the kitchen in a mess, but I can work in that .... until Mr Summerdays comes in and gets stressed about it! He does the clearing up.... that's the deal ... I cook he clears up


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I can't leave a kitchen messy, I have to wash up as I go along.



Yes, I tend to clear up as I go along, putting, for instance, sticky utensils in a jug of warm water. If I used a lot of pots and pans, I would put them in a sink of hot soapy water. I cannot do that as currently I only have four saucepans and two frying pans. 

My sister in law, has two, yes two dishwashers, one in the kitchen and one in the utility room. After she and my niece have cooked a meal, the kitchen is a complete disaster area. I like to help clear up after a meal as a guest, but that mess is so over-whelming, I just have to ignore it.


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> I always leave the kitchen in a mess, but I can work in that .... until Mr Summerdays comes in and gets stressed about it! He does the clearing up.... that's the deal ... I cook he clears up



If I make a mess, I can continue to work in it, but clearing up someone's giant mess is a different kettle three saucepans and two jugs of fish altogether.


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2017)

I've been busy cake making with my daughter this afternoon. A big batch of chocolate brownies and flapjack.


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2017)

What sort of chocolate did you use in the chocolate brownies?


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Feb 2017)

Pudding was a very respectable steamed chocolate sponge pudding made by Mad Scientist.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> I always leave the kitchen in a mess, but I can work in that .... until Mr Summerdays comes in and gets stressed about it! He does the clearing up.... that's the deal ... I cook he clears up


Yep Foodie cooks, I clear up.

I prefer it that way.


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> What sort of chocolate did you use in the chocolate brownies?



Dark chocolate and Cadburys Bournville cocoa ! No idea if that was correct. They taste good (I'm not a big cake fan). We did drop the sugar content by nearly half though. Pouring 500g of sugar out and we were both like, no way... We stopped at 300g (big batch).


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> I'm not a big cake fan


----------



## TVC (12 Feb 2017)

I made enough stew for this evening's meal and some left over to do a lunch.

We have eaten the lot. I will be dozing on the sofa if anybody needs me.


----------



## TVC (12 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


>


He means he prefers small cakes.


Well I hope that's what he means, the alternative is unthinkable.


----------



## StuAff (12 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4679169, member: 21629"]Ha, it's me a lucky person, not him.

He went to CAB with me few times after I was sacked. He brought my clothes and other stuff to London hospital when I asked him if he could do so. He saw the carpet in my room and didn't ask to replace it. He agreed to delay my rent when I was unable to pay it for January.

Instead of asking me to find another place to live and getting another tenant.[/QUOTE]
You're lucky to have a landlord like that, but he's lucky to have a tenant like you.


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Dark chocolate and Cadburys Bournville cocoa ! No idea if that was correct. They taste good (I'm not a big cake fan). We did drop the sugar content by nearly half though. Pouring 500g of sugar out and we were both like, no way... We stopped at 300g (big batch).



Someone I know was going to make a big batch of Chocolate brownies, and insisted she could not use anything less that something like 72% cocoa in her recipe. If it was a rich chocolate cake for a very special occasion, possibly I would agree. In biscuits, though, I would have thought Bournville cocoa would be okay. 
I wonder what our resident food technician would suggest.


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Is @potsy our resident food technician? Have I missed something?


Kebab technician


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2017)

Most of the 'food' in here I hardly recognise


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2017)

@Speicher - I would suggest, if there is a Lidl near you, to try their Fin Carre 52% cocoa cooking chocolate. It's 99p for a 200g bar and tastes very similar to the Callebaut dessert (cooking) chocolate that mum brings me from Belgium.


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2017)

I agree that 52% cocoa should be okay for chocolate brownies.

I was curious as to what people thought of using a much higher cocoa content chocolate.

The Asda near here sells Menier and Dr Oetker cooking chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2017)

The 52% stuff is fine for poncy stuff too - it's actually got a slightly higher cocoa content than the Callebaut. Both are good dessert (cooking) chocolates, although the latter is somewhat pricier than the former.

I suspect the insistence on high cocoa content choccy for cooking is simply a marketing ploy to sell more expensive chocolate. Once you get over 50% cocoa content, the difference in taste when using it in cakes and desserts is negligible.

TBH, when it comes to eating dark chocolate, I find anything over 65% much too bitter anyway.


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> The 52% stuff is fine for poncy stuff too - it's actually got a slightly higher cocoa content than the Callebaut. Both are good dessert (cooking) chocolates, although the latter is somewhat pricier than the former.
> 
> I suspect the insistence on high cocoa content choccy for cooking is simply a marketing ploy to sell more expensive chocolate. Once you get over 50% cocoa content, the difference in taste when using it in cakes and desserts is negligible.
> 
> TBH, I find anything over 65% much too bitter anyway.



Yes, I like Divine's milk chocolate (as in bar of chocolate) but I find their dark chocolate is bitter. I would have thought as you do, that 52% cocoa is fine, and cannot understand why she insisted on the 72% one.

I avoid anything with "chocolately flavouring/chocolate flavour".


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I avoid anything with "chocolately flavouring/chocolate flavour".



Unsurprising, as anything with flavouring in is just that - flavour. Chances are it's never been near any chocolate. Something like Scotbloc (Do they still make that stuff?) is absolutely vile.

Lidl actually do some very nice milk chocolate - with it being German, it's not as sweet as Cadbury's or stuff of that ilk.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2017)

Fish and chips and a cocoa infused beer for tea. 

I don't push envelopes me.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> Note to self....Need to do that today before Newcastle trip tomorrow. Cheers


Note to self also. Out of squirty windscreen stuff.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Feb 2017)

Look away @potsy
It's finished


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2017)

What is it?


----------



## TVC (12 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Look away @potsy
> It's finished
> View attachment 337341


Couldn't you decide what to make


----------



## hopless500 (12 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> What is it?


It's a 'thing' that neutralises kebabs


----------



## hopless500 (12 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Couldn't you decide what to make


----------



## hopless500 (12 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> I think it's called scumbling.


Kind of. Freeform using scrumbles


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4679169, member: 21629"]Ha, it's me a lucky person, not him.

He went to CAB with me few times after I was sacked. He brought my clothes and other stuff to London hospital when I asked him if he could do so. He saw the carpet in my room and didn't ask to replace it. He agreed to delay my rent when I was unable to pay it for January.

Instead of asking me to find another place to live and getting another tenant.[/QUOTE]
He sounds a decent landlord!


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> I think it's called scumbling.





hopless500 said:


> Kind of. Freeform using scrumbles



Well that's cleared that up


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Look away @potsy
> It's finished
> View attachment 337341



Looks amazing. How long did it take ? My wife recently finished a quilt cover that's patch work and embroidered, and it took a year... A YEAR - I'd be bored after an hour.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Looks amazing. How long did it take ? My wife recently finished a quilt cover that's patch work and embroidered, and it took a year... A YEAR - I'd be bored after an hour.


About 10 hours... probably more! I have a patchwork cover I'm doing. It may be finished by 2019. I started it 2 years ago  (to be fair, although it is a big job, it is currently the in between project).


----------



## GM (12 Feb 2017)

I've just been out bidded on eBay, back to the drawing board.


----------



## postman (12 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Look away @potsy
> It's finished
> View attachment 337341




Jesus said, "It is finished." With that, he bowed his head and gave up.Even Jesus has no idea what it is.


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> About 10 hours... probably more! I have a patchwork cover I'm doing. It may be finished by 2019. I started it 2 years ago  (to be fair, although it is a big job, it is currently the in between project).



I don't know how you all do it - huge amount of time, and it looks great. People ask my wife why don't you do alterations or custom embroidery etc... because no-one will pay given Primark rubbish !!!


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2017)

Tomorrow I am in sync with the world again, Monday on a Monday


----------



## hopless500 (12 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Tomorrow I am in sync with the world again, Monday on a Monday


Same here


----------



## Katherine (12 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just bought some smoked salmon,reduced in price. Do i have to eat it raw? I don't fancy eating raw fish.


It's ready to eat as it is. 
I also recommend it with scrambled egg.


----------



## Katherine (12 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just bought some smoked salmon,reduced in price. Do i have to eat it raw? I don't fancy eating raw fish.


It's ready to eat as it is.


----------



## Katherine (12 Feb 2017)

I love the look of your cushion @hopless500


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2017)

I love smoked salmon.... but if you don't want to eat it "raw" (it's smoked so it's not raw), then chop it up and chuck it over some freshly cooked pasta, the heat from that will be enough to "cook" it.


----------



## summerdays (12 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> It's ready to eat as it is.
> I also recommend it with scrambled egg.


Actually that's better than my suggestion.....


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2017)

I make my own gravlax - cured as opposed to smoked... Sooooo good... 

Picked up a whole side of salmon for a fiver on yellow sticker in the co-op on boxing day. No prizes to guess what I did with it. And it keeps really well in the fridge too. Only just finished it last week. Actually, it's nicer once it's had a chance to mature a bit.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> That sounds lovely, but I do not like too many mushrooms, thank you.



So you've been invited then?



potsy said:


> I've just filled up the screenwash reservoir on the car, the stupid thing kept 'bonging' at me every time I used it, and telling me it needed filling.
> After 2 weeks of ignoring it I finally gave in and filled it



Are you aware potsy that your avatar at first glance looks like a character from Trumpton? I always have to look at it twice.



Hill Wimp said:


> I'm not watching the rugby either.



We saw the pictures....



Hill Wimp said:


> I have just discovered my kitchen



Do you still remember how it it works, I mean the bits that aren't the washing machine?


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Look away @potsy
> It's finished
> View attachment 337341



Hops that's fantastic, i've seen some of your paintings, is that just a soft representation of one or mearly done in your style?


----------



## summerdays (13 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 337413
> 
> 
> This is the view out of Mrs R's window this morning. I'm not jealous.


Oooo... beautiful.... where is it? Italy?


----------



## TVC (13 Feb 2017)

I get to see the sights of Hinckley later, another town to sneeze and snot dribble round.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Feb 2017)

It's going to be 12 degrees on Wednesday


----------



## hopless500 (13 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Hops that's fantastic, i've seen some of your paintings, is that just a soft representation of one or mearly done in your style?


Possibly a bit of both. I do tend to like abstract patterns


----------



## Smithbat (13 Feb 2017)

Why oh why on the one nice morning for ages do I oversleep!


----------



## potsy (13 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's going to be 12 degrees on Wednesday


If it gets to 12c here I will let you keep Henry and not call in that bet


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2017)

Morning, it is sort of misty sunny here at the moment.
For the well being of fellow C C members I have decided to place myself in a self imposed ovaltine to prevent you all from catching this ' Orrible dold.


----------



## mybike (13 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 337413
> 
> 
> This is the view out of Mrs R's window this morning. I'm not jealous.



OK, so there's the puddle, where's the bike.


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2017)

Been awake since 4 with my spine issues. Took maximum dose of codeine and went to bed. No work today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it is sort of misty sunny here at the moment.
> For the well being of fellow C C members I have decided to place myself in a self imposed ovaltine to prevent you all from catching this ' Orrible dold.


I've just texted my daughter to tell her I won't see the g-kids until this new cold gets past its most contagious. Unless snot is already in flow in which case there's no point in exiling myself. 2 colds this winter! That's bad.


----------



## Speicher (13 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it is sort of misty sunny here at the moment.
> For the well being of fellow C C members I have decided to place myself in a self imposed ovaltine to prevent you all from catching this ' Orrible dold.



I think that a hot drink of quarantine might help.


----------



## Speicher (13 Feb 2017)

Tis very extremely sunny here, with a light mist on the meadows.

The speed and direction of the strong winds last night set up some kind of resonance somewhere on the side of the house. Resonance sounds like a nice gentle word. This particular sound was like a bear trying to escape from somewhere. It was a long gggrrrroooooowwwly sound of varying pitch.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2017)

GM said:


> I've just been out bidded on eBay, back to the drawing board.


 Frustrating isn't it. I've just sold a couple of things and found hardly any interest until the last second when the price suddenly jumps. I don't mind it if I'm selling mind you.


----------



## marknotgeorge (13 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I get to see the sights of Hinckley later, another town to sneeze and snot dribble round.


Is Hinckley big enough to do both in? ISTR it's one of those one horse burghs on the way to Cov, if you're with someone who takes short-cuts rather than motorways.


----------



## Smithbat (13 Feb 2017)

Oh what a lovely day, took the car home and rode my bike back to work. I am smiley now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2017)

So far today I've shaved, had a bath, cut my toenails, cut my hair, done laundry, 30+ minutes on the turbo and gone shopping on the bike. Today I'm a domestic god.


----------



## Smithbat (13 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So far today I've shaved, had a bath, cut my toenails, cut my hair, done laundry, 30+ minutes on the turbo and gone shopping on the bike. Today I'm a domestic god.


Have you prepared dinner and swept the floor?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Have you prepared dinner and swept the floor?


I'm only just having my brunch. Floor's still on today's to do list.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2017)

Still feel rather *bleurgh* but nowhere near as bad as Saturday. Doing the things that I have to do today though, needs must.

Have also cleaned out the ashes from the fire, filled up the bird feeders, done the litter trays and finished updating the website for our branch of CP. Didn't go out yesterday in the end - had a plumpitty day, but will mosey on down to Tesco tonight to do a grocery shop and see what's to be had on yellow sticker.


----------



## Katherine (13 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Been awake since 4 with my spine issues. Took maximum dose of codeine and went to bed. No work today.



Sorry to hear that. Hope it feels more comfortable soon. 



deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just texted my daughter to tell her I won't see the g-kids until this new cold gets past its most contagious. Unless snot is already in flow in which case there's no point in exiling myself. 2 colds this winter! That's bad.



You probably caught it from them anyway. I'm on my third since the new year and its clinging on. Kleenex must be doing a roaring trade. It's not funny anymore.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope it feels more comfortable soon.
> 
> 
> 
> You probably caught it from them anyway. I'm on my third since the new year and its clinging on. Kleenex must be doing a roaring trade. It's not funny anymore.


Still, this one doesn't feel like the super-cold lots of us got at the end of last year. This one feels like a good old-fashioned common-or-garden cold. I hope your last two have been the same.


----------



## Katherine (13 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Still, this one doesn't feel like the super-cold lots of us got at the end of last year. This one feels like a good old-fashioned common-or-garden cold. I hope your last two have been the same.


No, much worse than usual. But I have been in the nursery class and they're all snotty. And they cough and sneeze in my face whenever I bend down to talk to them, especially when I help them do up their coat, which is several times a day. I try to wash my face and hands as much as possible. Hopefully, I'll build up some immunity.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> No, much worse than usual. But I have been in the nursery class and they're all snotty. And they cough and sneeze in my face whenever I bend down to talk to them, especially when I help them do up their coat, which is several times a day. I try to wash my face and hands as much as possible. Hopefully, I'll build up some immunity.


Those little ones do get in your face, don't they!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> I love smoked salmon.... but if you don't want to eat it "raw" (it's smoked so it's not raw), then chop it up and chuck it over some freshly cooked pasta, the heat from that will be enough to "cook" it.


I think i might do that. I


Katherine said:


> It's ready to eat as it is.
> I also recommend it with scrambled egg.




Well i've just had some on wholemeal toast. It was ok but a bit tasteless,seeing as it was supposed to have a malt whiskey taste to it. I'm glad i only paid 15p and not the £3.50 on the packet.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2017)

You will find that the flavour does vary from brand to brand, though at 15p for the pack, what's not to like?  A squeeze of lemon usually brings out the flavour, or a dab of creme fraiche with a touch of horseradish.

I have northern / eastern european ancestry, and I find that a lot of the smoked products available in mainstream shops are not smoked enough for my palate. If you want some really *good* smoked salmon, try and get some "london smoke" Kosher stuff from a jewish deli or fishmonger.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2017)

I am thoroughly and abjectly pi$$ed off. 

Why? I hear you ask, well I'll tell you feckin why, I dropped my feckin iPhone and the flap on the cover opened up on the way down and when the feckin phone hit the feckin deck it feckin smashed the feckin glass that's feckin why.

Grrrr feckin grrrrr.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2017)

@CarlP - it is repairable, I hope...


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> @CarlP - it is repairable, I hope...



I think so, it works though I can't see the screen very well, it won't be cheap.


----------



## Speicher (13 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Thank you both, that has been very helpful. Despite saying I try to avoid amazon, it seems their price is the cheapest, other websites have them listed at a lower price but then say they are out of stock, so it may be amazon this time.



@summerdays and @Asa Post 

Thank you for help with the scales, today I have ordered them from Amazon.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I think so, it works though I can't see the screen very well, it won't be cheap.



Drat... At least it doesn't appear to be terminal.

In the mean time, I'd recommend some chocolate - soothes over many a bump on life's road.


----------



## TVC (13 Feb 2017)

Lu is currently securing the necessary medicines to help me cope with this cold. Those medicines include pizza, chocolate and wine.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Lu is currently securing the necessary medicines to help me cope with this cold. Those medicines include pizza, chocolate and wine.



Wow! That's some Apothecary!


----------



## TVC (13 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Wow! That's some Apothecary!


Better than Lemsip.

Four people were off work today with it, at least another five of us sneezed and snotted our way through to knocking off time. When we find who brought it into the factory we will string them up and whip them with sodden hankies. I have reached the shivery stage, the duvet may get involved quite soon.


----------



## GM (13 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I am thoroughly and abjectly pi$$ed off.
> 
> Why? I hear you ask, well I'll tell you feckin why, I dropped my feckin iPhone and the flap on the cover opened up on the way down and when the feckin phone hit the feckin deck it feckin smashed the feckin glass that's feckin why.
> 
> Grrrr feckin grrrrr.



Tourettes playing up again Carl !


----------



## GM (13 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Frustrating isn't it. I've just sold a couple of things and found hardly any interest until the last second when the price suddenly jumps. I don't mind it if I'm selling mind you.




Worked out alright in the end, I won a bid an hour later which was better than the one I lost.


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2017)

Today has been a little sad. My trusty Altura winter cruiser tights have, after very many years a lot of miles and many adventures, bitten the dust, I picked them up to use on this afternoon's ride and realised I had worn through the backside. Sadly I've had to consign them to the bin.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2017)

If you see a price label marked up in Sesterces you can safely assume that it is out of date.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Feb 2017)

Today at 5.15am I started to notice it getting light.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think i might do that. I
> 
> 
> 
> Well i've just had some on wholemeal toast. It was ok but a bit tasteless,seeing as it was supposed to have a malt whiskey taste to it. I'm glad i only paid 15p and not the £3.50 on the packet.


You need to sit it on a blob of Philadelphia cheese on cold toast with a sprinkle of black pepper.


----------



## summerdays (13 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> You need to sit it on a blob of Philadelphia cheese on cold toast with a sprinkle of black pepper.


I read that several times before I realised you werent telling him to sit on a blob of Philadelphia cheese


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Feb 2017)

Perfect time to upgrade to an Android phone sir


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> I read that several times before I realised you werent telling him to sit on a blob of Philadelphia cheese


You can put Chives on it too but this is what I meant, this one has Dill.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, hmmmm
> 
> I recall saying that one of the Specifications of the Chef Executive at Speicher towers, was that if the Chef made the kitchen into a complete mess, then they had to clear up the mess, and load the dishwasher etc. It looks now as if a certain applicant for the post has just removed himself from the running.
> 
> I would be happy to clear up a slight or mediocre mess, but not a giant mess.



Point of order!
My current 'Mistress' allows me the freedom to cook but insists as part of the deal in clearing-up afterwards. I have however been known to clean-up as I go along, and afterwards.
I recall once having emptied a dishwasher......


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yep Foodie cooks, I clear up.
> 
> I prefer it that way.


I thank you!


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Someone I know was going to make a big batch of Chocolate brownies, and insisted she could not use anything less that something like 72% cocoa in her recipe. If it was a rich chocolate cake for a very special occasion, possibly I would agree. In biscuits, though, I would have thought Bournville cocoa would be okay.
> I wonder what our resident food technician would suggest.


I don't know what he would suggest. I'd suggest Pavlova....


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Point of order!
> My current 'Mistress' allows me the freedom to cook but insists as part of the deal in clearing-up afterwards. I have however been known to clean-up as I go along, and afterwards.
> I recall once having emptied a dishwasher......


It's no good now fabbers I will have the image of you cooking in a 'Gimp Mask' whilst @Hill Wimp stands in the doorway with Henry on a leash.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'd suggest Pavlova....





User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 337413
> 
> 
> This is the view out of Mrs R's window this morning. I'm not jealous.


Radley lakes?


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> It's no good now fabbers I will have the image of you cooking in a 'Gimp Mask' whilst @Hill Wimp stands in the doorway with Henry on a leash.


Close....very close....


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Feb 2017)

Not long arrived at hotel after a 4 hour drive....
Chillin' with a glass of Kwak.
Omlette ordered.
Contemplating phoning Wimpers.....


----------



## screenman (13 Feb 2017)

I am it seems after 5 tests still slightly left of centre. Which as a right handed person confuses me.


----------



## Speicher (13 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Point of order!
> My current 'Mistress' allows me the freedom to cook but insists as part of the deal in clearing-up afterwards. I have however been known to clean-up as I go along, and afterwards.
> I recall once having emptied a dishwasher......



I do not mind doing some clearing up, preferably before the meal is served. What I really would object to you doing, would be if you created a huge mess, covering every surface in the kitchen, and then I had to do all the clearing up after the meal.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Close....very close....


Crocheted Balaclava ?


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2017)

45mg of codeine (not the 60 this am) and 2 paracetemol and here is hoping I'll get to sleep. Milk and toast to hopefully stop the insane tummy rumbles that codeine causes.

Actually taken some spare from the MIL as my GP is a nightmare when asking for pain killers. My spinal specialist says take the painkillers and get on with it. I've managed to make 28 days supply last 5 months so I'm hardly popping many but they ran out this morning. 

Oh tummy rumbles started.


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2017)

I've started carb loading ready for tomorrow afternoons cardiac rehab session, a large cold wet glass of golden sheep ale now sits next to the computer.


----------



## GM (13 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Do tell, what did you get?



Oh alright then! .....I got a VHS tape player, just got back from picking it up. Reason, We've got loads of VHS tapes stashed up in the loft, some of when the kids were young, and of course none of them are labeled up with what's on them. We thought it'll be a good idea to sort them out and transfer them onto disc so we could watch them easier. Once they're all sorted the thing goes back on eBay.


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2017)

GM said:


> Oh alright then! .....I got a VHS tape player, just got back from picking it up. Reason, We've got loads of VHS tapes stashed up in the loft, some of when the kids were young, and of course none of them are labeled up with what's on them. We thought it'll be a good idea to sort them out and transfer them onto disc so we could watch them easier. Once they're all sorted the thing goes back on eBay.



We still have a VHS but last time it ate a tape... One thing you notice is the poor quality when played on a HD TV.


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2017)

Finally reached Season 7 of The Walking Dead. Only 4 episodes behind now. It's taken a year of watching 2/3 episodes a week. I did blitz a fair few on my extended hospital stay.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I do not mind doing some clearing up, preferably before the meal is served. What I really would object to you doing, would be if you created a huge mess, covering every surface in the kitchen, and then I had to do all the clearing up after the meal.


I'm not that bad!


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Crocheted Balaclava ?


Warm...very warm :-/


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Warm...very warm :-/


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Crocheted ball gag?


Henry ran off with that.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> I read that several times before I realised you werent telling him to sit on a blob of Philadelphia cheese



Sorry, I'm sitting here cracking up with laughter.  The cats are looking at me in a very confused fashion...


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2017)

Grocery shop accomplished. Am now re-stocked on cupboard staples. Not too much to be had on YS tonight, but still productive enough. Picked up a tray of pork chops and two packs of smoked haddock for my neighbour and some fruit & veg and a few other odds and sods for me. The latter included a chocolate cheesecake marked down from £3 to 60p and two of the large 750g tubs of Haribo at £2.50 each.


----------



## marknotgeorge (13 Feb 2017)

Dropped Drama Queen back from cadets, and this was the scene on the sofa:



( l-r) Kizzy, Midge and Mungo.

Earlier on, Mungo didn't quite know what to make of Mad Scientist's new radio control snake:


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Feb 2017)

World's heaviest woman to be operated on.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...duction-surgery-reaching-nearly-80-STONE.html

80 stone!!


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> World's heaviest woman to be operated on.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...duction-surgery-reaching-nearly-80-STONE.html
> 
> 80 stone!!



That's 9.4 of me... Yikes!!!


----------



## marknotgeorge (13 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Were they watching a paw-n channel?
> 
> 
> IGMC?


That's two on the cerebral gutter list...


----------



## Katherine (13 Feb 2017)

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ritish-kebab-awards-12597597#ICID=FB-MEN-main

Chief judge, our @potsy!?


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> That's 9.4 of me... Yikes!!!



That's about the same for me. I thought about that other cyclist who toppled over falling on me, breaking my hip. Imagine if an 80 stone cyclist fell on you!


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> That's about the same for me. I thought about that other cyclist who toppled over falling on me, breaking my hip. Imagine if an 80 stone cyclist fell on you!



Flattened doesn't even begin to describe it...


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Feb 2017)

Either a complete beginner or maybe someone with balance issues.....made me smile though.


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Feb 2017)

I delivered my V-day cake today.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm not that bad!


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


>


Fair cop....


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Crocheted ball gag?


I keep asking....


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I keep asking....


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2017)

To be honest, I'm not in very good mood this morning.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've got my man 'flu back again. I guess I'm not used to all the Oxford viruses that I'm now being forced to breathe.


It's the fresh air and lack of PM10s...


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> To be honest, I'm not in very good mood this morning.


What's new?


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2017)

Today I am mostly in north west France.


----------



## TVC (14 Feb 2017)

Today I m mostly in bed.

I didn't know you could get a cold in your eyes.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Today I shall be mostly trying to sort out the NHS...


How's that working out for you?


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> What's new?



You can bog off n'all.

It's difficult to type on a broken iPhone screen.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> To be honest, I'm not in very good mood this morning.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> You can bog off n'all.
> 
> It's difficult to type on a broken iPhone screen.


Ahhh, Ask a teenager, they seem to have the technique....


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2017)

I have succumbed to the lure of a pain-au-chocolate....
:-(


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> Today has been a little sad. My trusty Altura winter cruiser tights have, after very many years a lot of miles and many adventures, bitten the dust, I picked them up to use on this afternoon's ride and realised I had worn through the backside. Sadly I've had to consign them to the bin.





raleighnut said:


> You need to sit it on a blob of Philadelphia cheese on cold toast with a sprinkle of black pepper.



You know, there are times when linking two posts can be quite entertaining.


----------



## Smithbat (14 Feb 2017)

Today I shall be mostly at my desk doing accounty stuff.


----------



## potsy (14 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today I m mostly in bed.
> 
> I didn't know you could get a cold in your eyes.


Alright sicknote


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2017)

A little something from my Good Lady for valentine's day, should keep my sweet tooth out of mischief for a while


----------



## raleighnut (14 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Alright sicknote



View: https://youtu.be/yCANZ2QHkj0


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today I am mostly in north west France.


Oh no! So where's the rest of you?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today I m mostly in bed.
> 
> I didn't know you could get a cold in your eyes.


It's a B****r! Isn't it. Not much sleep last night, I'm doing some more washing as I'm running out of hankies.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2017)

When is pancake day?


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> When is pancake day?


Not this week I think.... next Tuesday maybe?


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Two weeks today....


Thanks.... someone who knows rather than just plucking a date out of the air


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oh no! So where's the rest of you?



That made me laugh out loud. He's left his heart in Deal. Doesn't quite have the same ring as San Francisco though.

I bought the Fragrant MrsP twelve red roses, and a packet of mini eggs. She love mini eggs does Mrs P.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> That made me laugh out loud. He's left his heart in Deal. Doesn't quite have the same ring as San Francisco though.
> 
> I bough the Fragrant MrsP twelve red roses, and a packet of mini eggs. She love mini eggs does Mrs P.


You could have bought a packet of Rolo' s scoffed most of them and left her the last one.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2017)

It was all panic stations a moment ago. Schrodie seemed to be struggling with something in his mouth but by the time he let me have a look it had gone. It was then that I noticed that he had blood on both paws. Will they let you take a look? Well we have washed his paws, it seems that he might have caught a claw , he's busy washing at the moment and doesn't seemed bothered so we'll keep him in and keep an eye on him.
Gwen is fine by the way, my daughter said to check on her just in case but she is happy on the bed.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It was all panic stations a moment ago. Schrodie seemed to be struggling with something in his mouth but by the time he let me have a look it had gone. It was then that I noticed that he had blood on both paws. Will they let you take a look? Well we have washed his paws, it seems that he might have caught a claw , he's busy washing at the moment and doesn't seemed bothered so we'll keep him in and keep an eye on him.
> Gwen is fine by the way, my daughter said to check on her just in case but she is happy on the bed.


Has he lost a 'baby tooth'.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You could have bought a packet of Rolo' s scoffed most of them and left her the last one.




Or you could have gone on here and brought them one

https://www.ijustloveit.co.uk/product/my-last-rolo-gift/


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oh no! So where's the rest of you?


Belgium


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Belgium



Now, that is a bloody tragedy, Belgium on Valentines day. You poor thing.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2017)

My Phone of I is fixed! Yay! Bring out the bunting, pop the corks and rejoice.


----------



## Smithbat (14 Feb 2017)

I am an idiot, I have bought my crochet to work and left the hook at home. Duh


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today I m mostly in bed.
> 
> I didn't know you could get a cold in your eyes.




  hope you feel better soon


----------



## TVC (14 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Now, that is a bloody tragedy, Belgium on Valentines day. You poor thing.


But chips and mayo with decent beer. What more could a man want.


----------



## marknotgeorge (14 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Today I shall be mostly at my desk doing accounty stuff.


Me too!

There's a van from a road line painting company just parked opposite our offices. Two blokes got out, one of whom had a scooter - like one of those foldable ones that kids do stunts on, but painted white like it was a company vehicle.


----------



## TVC (14 Feb 2017)

Time for a soak in the bath.


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> My Phone of I is fixed! Yay! Bring out the bunting, pop the corks and rejoice.


Was it expensive? I bought a case in the shop which so far has saved mine each time I drop it (which isn't often if Mr Summerdays is reading this)


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Was it expensive? I bought a case in the shop which so far has saved mine each time I drop it (which isn't often if Mr Summerdays is reading this)



Yes, quite expensive £109.00., but he did a FAB JOB, in about 20 minutes, MOBILE GENIE in Botley near Oxford, free parking too.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Yes, quite expensive £109.00., but he did a FAB JOB, in about 20 minutes, MOBILE GENIE in Botley near Oxford, free parking too.


Why'd the phone require parking, let alone free parking?


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Was it expensive? I bought a case in the shop which so far has saved mine each time I drop it (which isn't often if Mr Summerdays is reading this)


Last time I dropped mine, it broke someones toe.


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Last time I dropped mine, it broke someones toe.


Have you got one of those brick ones that the on call team used to have to take home with them at weekends 20 plus years ago!


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Have you got one of those brick ones that the on call team used to have to take home with them at weekends 20 plus years ago!


I'll have been using it, from new, for 17 years, end of this month.


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> I'll have been using it, from new, for 17 years, end of this month.


I love my smart phone (or what ever they are called), I'm on my second one now, this one I think I've had 3 years. Mr Summerdays offered me a new one for my birthday but I don't see the point in replacing it until it goes wrong.


----------



## Smithbat (14 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> I'll have been using it, from new, for 17 years, end of this month.


Really! That is nearly as old as my daughter!!!


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Really! That is nearly as old as my daughter!!!


Really.


----------



## TVC (14 Feb 2017)

User said:


> And decent chocolates don't forget... Chips, mayo, beer and chocolate. Heaven!


Where do I sign up?


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2017)

Done everything that needed to be done for the day. I just might go for a ride in a bit and take advantage of the sunshine. 

Took the pork chops and smoked haddock I picked up on YS last night to my neighbour - he was well made up.  He was telling me how much he enjoys the stuff I manage to snag for him. In particular, the Powters sausages I bought the other week - says they were the best sausages he'd ever had.  

Oh, and the cats have bought me a very nice box of Thorntons choccies for valentine's day. They even got it on YS. Clever kitties


----------



## Smithbat (14 Feb 2017)

I want to be at home sat in my chair. I am just not feeling the work vibe today. Only 306 months to retirement....


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Really! That is nearly as old as my daughter!!!



Maybe time for an upgrade....


----------



## TVC (14 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Here....


Already a platinum card holder..

Don't think much to the chips and mayo there.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Me too!
> 
> There's a van from a road line painting company just parked opposite our offices. Two blokes got out, one of whom had a scooter - like one of those foldable ones that kids do stunts on, but painted white like it was a company vehicle.


That's so it's quicker getting back to the tin of paint.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Belgium




I thought you were in France ?


----------



## TVC (14 Feb 2017)




----------



## HertzvanRental (14 Feb 2017)

Busy day. More theatre set building, a visit to the chiropodist and now a lie down.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


>


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2017)

uh oh! Foodies in deep do doo.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2017)

I've been cleaning up the Raleigh mixte.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> uh oh! Foodies in deep do doo.


Not if he brings me a wildly expensive present back he's not


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I thought you were in France ?


Well it's all a bit borderline here....


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not if he brings me a wildly expensive present back he's not


----------



## TVC (14 Feb 2017)

User said:


> That's why he's nipped over the border into Belgium. He's hunting down the best chocs for you...


And beer, don't forget the beer.


That is a response to Reg, and a huge suggestion to Fabbers.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Maybe time for an upgrade....


How'd she upgrade her daughter?


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> How'd she upgrade her daughter?



Swapsies maybe.
I know some parents who would love to upgrade their young'un.


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well it's all a bit borderline here....



I drove along a road which was technically in Belgium, but very nearly in France. In that part of the world, the towns have two names. Yes, okay fine, but one town in Belgium has a very similar name to a town in France but they are some distance apart. 

On a similar note, never ever again, not never will I drive a right hand drive car on the Continent, never. 
Motorway inter-changes on a very wet afternoon in the rush hour are not the place to be relying on your co-driver as to when it is safe to change lanes.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2017)

Grimbergen O'Clock here :-)


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Feb 2017)

Nearly bedtime for me


----------



## Katherine (14 Feb 2017)

I hope all you poorly people start feel lots better, very soon.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nearly bedtime for me



My favourite time....


----------



## hopless500 (14 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Grimbergen O'Clock here :-)



I would grab a Grimbergen brun (dbl?) but am only allowed 3 calories today so it will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## HertzvanRental (14 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Grimbergen O'Clock here :-)


Grimbergen for you, a waffle for @Hill Wimp .

You smarmy, romantic whatsit, you!!


----------



## Katherine (14 Feb 2017)

Besides the chocolates and red roses, I also received some USB chargeable bike lights.


----------



## marknotgeorge (14 Feb 2017)

Three little parcels for me. One with screws and washers, the other with capacitors of various sizes.

No cards, though...


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm still suffering from a very very nasty dose of man 'flu.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4682464, member: 21629"]My orchid had 4 blossoms when I bought it 3 weeks ago. I was unsure if it will survive because it was kept behind Lidl's outside doors where temperature was just above zero.
It's got 12 blossoms now and 4 obvious buds.  and it's getting more buds. 

View attachment 337699
[/QUOTE]

Beautiful


----------



## marknotgeorge (14 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> That's so it's quicker getting back to the tin of paint.


Big tins of paint - they were on a trailer behind the van.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4682464, member: 21629"]My orchid had 4 blossoms when I bought it 3 weeks ago. I was unsure if it will survive because it was kept behind Lidl's outside doors where temperature was just above zero.
It's got 12 blossoms now and 4 obvious buds.  and it's getting more buds. 

View attachment 337699
[/QUOTE]
We have them in Abingdon. Mrs FF is bloody hopeless with plant-care, but Orchids seem to thrive on abuse!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I would grab a Grimbergen brun (dbl?) but am only allowed 3 calories today so it will have to wait until tomorrow.


Tip: there are very few calories in a beer glass.....


----------



## summerdays (14 Feb 2017)

I'm cake making.... an almond meringue cake and there are some little meringues in the oven to decorate it!


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> They do! It's because in their natural environment they're stuck miles up a tree in the jungle, relying on the odd drip of rain and once-a-year diluted bird poo to live on. Most people pamper them too much (I used to have a collection of different ones, but I've moved on from that obsession now .)


I figured that....I water them every once and a while as I pass through.....


----------



## TVC (14 Feb 2017)

Nothing like a nice romantic dinner for two on Valentine's night.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2017)

Dutch pancakes for tea ( basically a pizza but on a pancake base) bloody lovely. 

And a glass of this.


----------



## TVC (14 Feb 2017)

Laura Trott has just posted a rather wonderful picture on Facebook.


----------



## GM (14 Feb 2017)

Came home with a couple of nice fillet steaks and a Chateauneuf du Pape, got through the door and wifey calls out and says I've cooked you a Spag bog for dinner. How romantic. Still, we'll have it tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2017)

I'm totally useless with houseplants... Poppy has helped me get rid of most of them by peeing in the pots. 

On the other hand, I have a large pot with an avocado sapling that sprouted randomly in my compost bin.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Laura Trott has just posted a rather wonderful picture on Facebook.


Does it feature cats?


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've still got flu


Oh dear... this bug does seem to be dragging on, didn't you have the jab? (I'm sure you have mentioned asthma/inhalers before now?)


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)

I have woken with a real pain in the neck.

No, Foodie is still away, honest


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've still got flu


Sorry to hear that. Get well soon.


----------



## Katherine (15 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've still got flu


Just rest, hot drinks, paracetamol. Don't try and do too much too soon. And also... REST!! 

Keep resting btw.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)

I'm sure all the moving chaos hasn't helped. Hope today is going to be a quiet day with a good long "rocky" after lunch.


----------



## TVC (15 Feb 2017)

I am in bed, Lu has gone to work. It's a cracking cold this one.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am in bed, Lu has gone to work. It's a cracking cold this one.


We wish you well. 

Can everyone stop being ill please?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It's bleedin' miserable this one, isn't it? It seems to only strike down the fittest cyclists among us.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> I'm totally useless with houseplants... Poppy has helped me get rid of most of them by peeing in the pots.
> 
> On the other hand, I have a large pot with an avocado sapling that sprouted randomly in my compost bin.



My Spider plants having babies again, the small plant in front is from last year.


----------



## Katherine (15 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Laura Trott has just posted a rather wonderful picture on Facebook.


It's a brilliant picture, just seen on instagram.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I did have the jab but I wasn't convinced that it was given properly as some of it squirted out during the injection. I used to suffer from asthma as a kid but luckily I seem to have grown out of it. My major allergy is to house dust mite particularly in damp rooms. Luckily there are none of those allergens here!!


Ah ... I could remember there was a problem with a rug....

Are dust mites connected with damp rooms or that the two things combined together are particularly irritating for you?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2017)

Morning, I think my cold is benefiting from all of the vitamins that I am taking. I'll be going back to bed for a nap nap soon.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> My Spider plants having babies again, the small plant in front is from last year.
> 
> View attachment 337765



You don't see spider plants much these days, I inherited a load from my mother when she died, kept them for years. It didn't matter what I did to them they kept blumen growing. One day I got sick of the sight of them and chucked them all in the bin.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It's bleedin' miserable this one, isn't it? It seems to only strike down the fittest cyclists among us.



To change the subject, how are you settling in?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> It's a brilliant picture, just seen on instagram.



Any chance of sharing it here for the benefit of those that don't have InstaYouTwitFace?


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I am an idiot, I have bought my crochet to work and left the hook at home. Duh



nick a wire coat hanger or summat.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> You don't see spider plants much these days, I inherited a load from my mother when she died, kept them for years. It didn't matter what I did to them they kept blumen growing. One day I got sick of the sight of them and chucked them all in the bin.



That one cost me fifty pence from Coventry's Godiva Festival a few years ago, when I brought it it was about the size of the small one in the picture.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2017)

I went out and cooked another lovely fish supper for the both of us last night.


----------



## Smithbat (15 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> nick a wire coat hanger or summat.


Not exactly the same, but you will be relieved to know that I have my hook with me today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Any chance of sharing it here for the benefit of those that don't have InstaYouTwitFace?


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, we are getting there, thanks!! We brought nearly 50 boxes of books with us (some of them mine and most of them Mrs R's) and we've discovered that we've got no bookshelf space in the new house. So they are piled up in their boxes in the front room. We've also got a guy coming in part time doing some decorating - he'll be finished in a couple of weeks. He's doing a much better job than I could. I'm just waiting to feel better and then I can get out an explore some new rides. Hopefully that'll be in the next few days.



Sounds good, apart from the cold, what are the roads like by you? Have you got some little lanes to explore? I don't get much further south than Banbury, and then rarely these days, but there's some lovely lanes round there, though it can get a bit lumpy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've still got flu


Thats good.
I mean that's good that it was not your house that exploded in Oxford then....


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> then I can get out an explore some new rides. Hopefully that'll be in the next few days.


Are you in an area that you knew from previous visits or new to you completely? My visits to Oxford last year it seemed a nice place and the countryside wasn't that far away in any direction. Together with what seemed a pretty tolerant set of drivers as some of the younger cyclists did mad things, should be good for future cycle outings!


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Have you got one of those brick ones that the on call team used to have to take home with them at weekends 20 plus years ago!



We used to have an analogue one for when we went to customers. Absolutely useless in the West End.



summerdays said:


> I love my smart phone (or what ever they are called), I'm on my second one now, this one I think I've had 3 years. Mr Summerdays offered me a new one for my birthday but I don't see the point in replacing it until it goes wrong.



The problem is that without operating system updates they become vulnerable to miscreants. And most Android phones will not be updated. Even Apple only update for a few years.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> You don't see spider plants much these days, I inherited a load from my mother when she died, kept them for years. It didn't matter what I did to them they kept blumen growing. One day I got sick of the sight of them and chucked them all in the bin.


Like what you did there :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Any chance of sharing it here for the benefit of those that don't have InstaYouTwitFace?


This^^^^


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 337766


Rourke Audax....the bike of champions!


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've got two routes that I've got to know since we've been renting a flat for Mrs R (she's been working here for 2 years) but I need to get out and find some more. Luckily it's about 2 miles before I'm out in the countryside and those 2 miles are on cycle paths. This is all so different from north London where I had a trip of 7 miles on the A1000 to beyond Potters Bar before the roads got quieter!! Luxury



I might be cycling into Oxford a bit later. Then on the other hand I might not. It's the way I roll.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've got two routes that I've got to know since we've been renting a flat for Mrs R (she's been working here for 2 years) but I need to get out and find some more. Luckily it's about 2 miles before I'm out in the countryside and those 2 miles are on cycle paths. This is all so different from north London where I had a trip of 7 miles on the A1000 to beyond Potters Bar before the roads got quieter!! Luxury


I can link you to my routes in ridewithgps. Also I'll introduce yoi to some lovely local cyclists including Brommie riders. :-)


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4682464, member: 21629"]My orchid had 4 blossoms when I bought it 3 weeks ago. I was unsure if it will survive because it was kept behind Lidl's outside doors where temperature was just above zero.
It's got 12 blossoms now and 4 obvious buds.  and it's getting more buds. 

View attachment 337699
[/QUOTE]

Prob desperately trying to reproduce before it snuffs it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2017)

@User14044 
6 May 10am. Brompton club ride from Oxford station. Sign-up with London Brompton Club. Rob and Dina are lovely and will make you both welcome.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> The problem is that without operating system updates they become vulnerable to miscreants. And most Android phones will not be updated. Even Apple only update for a few years.


But I don't like their idea that bigger is better... or that you have to replace your phone each time a new one come out as it's a waste of resources. I've got the 5S and I don't want a bigger phone as it becomes harder to fit in your hand or pocket etc. Hopefully there will be a similar sized one when I do finally decide to get a new one though I'm envious of the better camera already.


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> They do! It's because in their natural environment they're stuck miles up a tree in the jungle, relying on the odd drip of rain and once-a-year diluted bird poo to live on. Most people pamper them too much (I used to have a collection of different ones, but I've moved on from that obsession now .)



FWIW I think I've discovered the secret to keeping carnivorous plants alive. In summer they sit in the water feature as deep as the pot in rainwater. In winter, on the windowsill, again immersed in rainwater. I do have a large one outside under a plastic dome that seems happy too.


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Thanks!! I'm quite happy with the idea of taking more rest. It's like advising @potsy to have another kebab.



And no alcohol.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> The problem is that without operating system updates they become vulnerable to miscreants. And most Android phones will not be updated. Even Apple only update for a few years.



My android tablet has malware on it, unfortunately I can't remove it without rooting the tablet. My problem was my main computer runs a Linux system and has done for years, because of this I didn't think of firewall or antivirus when I brought the tablet and ran without either for the first few months and got it infected. I now run with both firewall and antivirus on both phone and tablet. The infected files are kept disabled, though sometimes things get out of hand and I start getting random downloads and random full screen adds again and I have sort it out again.


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I can link you to my routes in ridewithgps. Also I'll introduce yoi to some lovely local cyclists including Brommie riders. :-)



For some reason I read that as ridewithwhips.


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> But I don't like their idea that bigger is better... or that you have to replace your phone each time a new one come out as it's a waste of resources. I've got the 5S and I don't want a bigger phone as it becomes harder to fit in your hand or pocket etc. Hopefully there will be a similar sized one when I do finally decide to get a new one though I'm envious of the better camera already.



Totally agree, and I have a 5s too.



dave r said:


> My android tablet has malware on it, unfortunately I can't remove it without rooting the tablet. My problem was my main computer runs a Linux system and has done for years, because of this I didn't think of firewall or antivirus when I brought the tablet and ran without either for the first few months and got it infected. I now run with both firewall and antivirus on both phone and tablet. The infected files are kept disabled, though sometimes things get out of hand and I start getting random downloads and random full screen adds again and I have sort it out again.



Time to bin it, it is clearly unsafe.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> But I don't like their idea that bigger is better... or that you have to replace your phone each time a new one come out as it's a waste of resources. I've got the 5S and I don't want a bigger phone as it becomes harder to fit in your hand or pocket etc. Hopefully there will be a similar sized one when I do finally decide to get a new one though I'm envious of the better camera already.



I've been looking at getting a new phone and have found getting a small screened phone difficult.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It's bleedin' miserable this one, isn't it? It seems to only strike down the fittest cyclists among us.


Ah that's why I've evaded it so far


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> Totally agree, and I have a 5s too.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to bin it, it is clearly unsafe.



It's less than a year old and wasn't cheap so I'm trying to get some use out of it. It only gets used on the internet and there's no information on it that's any use to anyone.


----------



## potsy (15 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Ah that's why I've evaded it so far


He's could have a point, I suffered badly with it for a few weeks too


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> It's less than a year old and wasn't cheap so I'm trying to get some use out of it. It only gets used on the internet and there's no information on it that's any use to anyone.



In that case it should be possible to get it repaired. Can the manufacturers or reseller not help?


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Ah that's why I've evaded it so far



There's a few of us can say that.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2017)

I couldn't sleep so I did some washing up.
I was just greeted by a lovely damp chin rub. He seems fine after yesterday's incident.
In other news I have been doing a bit of cycling theory. The theory being that the parts that I have been buying will eventually go on my bikes. It's too cold and damp to be playing outside at the moment.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)

Gorgeous day outside and a lunchtime bike ride is in order so better get some more work done.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> In that case it should be possible to get it repaired. Can the manufacturers or reseller not help?



Posibly a local repair outfit should be able to sort it, if I could root it I could sort it myself, I have tried to root it but with no success. I doubt that Amazon would be interested, I can't see it being covered under guarantee.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> He's could have a point, I suffered badly with it for a few weeks too


----------



## User19783 (15 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I've been looking at getting a new phone and have found getting a small screened phone difficult.



Try a iPhone SE,
I had one for sale last year, very good phone.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Gorgeous day outside and a lunchtime bike ride is in order so better get some more work done.


It's grey wet and horrible here.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2017)

It's a shame Oui Ja boards aren't more reliable.


----------



## Smithbat (15 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It's grey wet and horrible here.


It is not wet here but it is grey and dull looking.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It's grey wet and horrible here.


Actually whilst it's been dull it was actually fairly nice out there.... mild, no wind etc until 10 mins ago I was outside gardening, then it became darker and started raining!


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm hoping that they are all downhill and end at a pub.


There's every chance.....well at least of a pub finish :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2017)

Beautiful 12C and sunny warm. Might go for a little pedal to Decathlon after lunch (Omlette complet + Salad).


----------



## Spinney (15 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Actually whilst it's been dull it was actually fairly nice out there.... mild, no wind etc until 10 mins ago I was outside gardening, then it became darker and started raining!


I was just looking out of the window thinking that maybe I should go for a jog around the fields while it was sunny. Luckily the rain started before I had chance to put that daft plan into action...


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I went out and cooked another lovely fish supper for the both of us last night.



That underlines how good a cook you are.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2017)

Building News

Tower 1 has reached halfway








Tower 2 is stating to rise


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Beautiful 12C and sunny warm. Might go for a little pedal to Decathlon after lunch (Omlette complet + Salad).



What are their wellingtons like? Yes, these are men's, but I would admit that my legs are on the chunky side. Too much football, ice hockey, cricket etc when I was a younger owl.


----------



## Katherine (15 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Any chance of sharing it here for the benefit of those that don't have InstaYouTwitFace?



I did give a clue with the three bikes!


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I might be cycling into Oxford a bit later. Then on the other hand I might not. It's the way I roll.



I decided to go for a 3 mile run instead, Oxford will have to wait, it'll probably still be there as long as @User14044 doesn't break it or his flu turns into an epidemic.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> I did give a clue with the three bikes!



Things have to be explained to me like I'm a five year old, I'm as thick as a whale omelette.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Feb 2017)

User said:


> View attachment 337768



he could do my decorating any time


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Feb 2017)

@The Velvet Curtain hello my poorly bunny


----------



## TVC (15 Feb 2017)

Hello darling, rather sleepy today.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hello darling, rather sleepy today.



Nap as much as you need.


----------



## TVC (15 Feb 2017)

User said:


> It's official - you have no taste!
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you, looking at TVC would already guessed as much....


Oi!


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2017)

User said:


> It's official - you have no taste!
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you, looking at TVC, we'd already guessed as much....


Kick a mundaner when he's down why don't you!


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2017)

Egg and chips for lunch.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> That underlines how good a cook you are.


Don't ask me what happened there, I haven't a clue!


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2017)

I have a small question about Myfitnesspal. When I add my exercise, I have put in two hours gardening. I was out there for four hours, but some of that was standing, drinking coffee (no sugar) and planning what plants need to be moved , or taken out. 

They calculate that two hours moderate gardening is about 700 calories, which seems high to me, unless you were digging deep trenches.

Anyhoo, they say that gives me 700 "extra" calories. If I am trying to loose weight, I think I should not be eating those extra calories. What does the panel think?

In other news my scales have arrived. Excellent, and they will make the task of weighing things so much easier, than jiggling the mechanical scales back to zero according to what I am weighing the food on or in.
I did not realise that they would weigh liquid ounces and millilitres as well. My other scales are ginormouse in comparison. These new ones can stay discretely on the work top.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have a small question about Myfitnesspal. When I add my exercise, I have put in two hours gardening. I was out there for four hours, but some of that was standing, drinking coffee (no sugar) and planning what plants need to be moved , or taken out.
> 
> They calculate that two hours moderate gardening is about 700 calories, which seems high to me, unless you were digging deep trenches.
> 
> ...


Remember to occasionally touch then to stop them switching off mid weigh.... mine did today whilst I was combining two different things..... that's their only downside!


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2017)

Homemade wheaten bread together with lentil, carrot and fennel soup for lunch... yummy!


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2017)

So far I have only weighed small items. So it has not needed to be on for long. I found that I could not switch it off, even by "press and hold", but it switched itself off after about one minute. 

I will also be able to accurately weigh my wool, so that I know if I have still got enough left for sleeves etc.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> So far I have only weighed small items. So it has not needed to be on for long. I found that I could not switch it off, even by "press and hold", but it switched itself off after about one minute.
> 
> I will also be able to accurately weigh my wool, so that I know if I have still got enough left for sleeves etc.


Also good for letter weights....


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Also good for letter weights....



Yes, of course, I did forget that! Not that I send much by post, but still useful to know.


----------



## postman (15 Feb 2017)

Lindt Lindor dark chocolate balls are scrummy.Shame i only have a few left.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> What are their wellingtons like? Yes, these are men's, but I would admit that my legs are on the chunky side. Too much football, ice hockey, cricket etc when I was a younger owl.


They look pretty good for the money. Removeable fleece liner looks OK. General construction OK and not too heavy either. 20 Euros here!

I think Unisex, they have pink!


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)

Porcini mushroom and potato soup for lunch for me and Pork Belly with fennel and lemon for @Salty seadog .


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> They look pretty good for the money. Removeable fleece liner looks OK. General construction OK and not too heavy either. 20 Euros here!
> 
> I think Unisex, they have pink!



Yes, pink to go with your socks? 

Thank you for your detailed evaluation of my proposed wellingtons. Some shops near here sell Wellingtons, but either standard black or green, or really very expensive ones.

I like the ones with removable socks, that can be washed. Can you remember if the men's would be wide enough to tuck trousers into the tops?

I ruined a very good and very comfortable, aka expensive, walking in snow in this country once or twice. It might have been the de-icer or whatever chemicals on the pavement that caused the sole to disintegrate where it joins the main part of the boot. 

They also have some polo shirts in ladies' sizes (other than small to medium) and in non-girly colours, like Royal Blue, so I might try one of those. The nearest Decathlon is not very near at all, about forty miles. There are disadvantages, admittedly very few, to living so far west in west Worcestershire.


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2017)

postman said:


> Lindt Lindor dark chocolate balls are scrummy.Shame i only have a few left.



S'okay Postman, I prefer the white ones, or the milk ones, or the coconut ones anyway.


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> I think you are right to be suspicious of the 700 calories, and also right to ignore any 'bonus' calories the app offers you if you are seriously trying to lose weight. This is what has been working for me. But I suspect that you have me on ignore, so hey ho.



You suspect wrongly.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> So far I have only weighed small items. So it has not needed to be on for long. I found that I could not switch it off, even by "press and hold", but it switched itself off after about one minute.
> 
> I will also be able to accurately weigh my wool, so that I know if I have still got enough left for sleeves etc.


I had a new yarn delivery today


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Feb 2017)

The goods shed in Canterbury Reg. A hipster farmers market type place with several food stalls and as you see a butcher a fish monger bespoke beer stall. You can get it all from a head of broccoli to a bottle of Pouilly-Fume. 

We are both going home with bikes loaded up with cheese....


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> Double knitting?


I was quite excited


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Here....


----------



## potsy (15 Feb 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> @The Velvet Curtain hello my poorly bunny





The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hello darling, rather sleepy today.





Lullabelle said:


> Nap as much as you need.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> And beer, don't forget the beer.
> 
> 
> That is a response to Reg, and a huge suggestion to Fabbers.


Rotisserie. 
Chicken. 
That is all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4682547, member: 21629"]Curiosity, just googled the type of that cactus we had. Christmas cactus. Ours grew up so large that when it had to be removed from our house 2 men struggle to lift it.

View attachment 337702
[/QUOTE]
One in the narthex of our parish church.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2017)

Someone's going to hungry in Deptford tonight


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2017)

I am currently in a hospital lobby, waiting on the return of Mrs. GA from radiology. Everyone here is on a smartphone. Our public market is getting built acrost the street.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2017)

No, I was seeing that as well.


----------



## Smithbat (15 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I had a new yarn delivery today


Ooooooh is it pretty?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2017)

Might be just warm enough to double dig my garden today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2017)

If I ever get out of St Joseph Hospital. If I'm here much longer, I'll see my own padre, come to do the rounds.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Ooooooh is it pretty?



It's a mix of yarns.

I'm going to crochet a new bed runner for our bed but cannot decide on colours so I have a mix to try


----------



## Smithbat (15 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's a mix of yarns.
> 
> I'm going to crochet a new bed runner for our bed but cannot decide on colours so I have a mix to try


A mix is always good. I could not get on with the pattern I was doing for FT's blanket so I carried on looking through the site you recommended and I am doing a really simple ripple blanket which I am finding lovely to crochet.


----------



## TVC (15 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's a mix of yarns.
> 
> I'm going to crochet a new bed runner for our bed but cannot decide on colours so I have a mix to try


By day she's a hard headed, crook busting guardian of law and order. By night, she's your nan.... Deal's latest super hero, Crochet Woman.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)

On the train home after a fab 25 miler to Canterbury with @Salty seadog which ended in Foodie Heaven aka The Goods Shed for lunch.

My soup was device and from the noises on the other side of the table I think the Pork Belly went down well too.

I also managed to buy several cheeses. Two mature cheddar and a rather gorgeous local camembert.

Salty bought an amazing Goat Gouda which was beautifully strong.

These were my 3. Got to be good and not nibble them until Friday when the Food Boss returns.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> By day she's a hard headed, crook busting guardian of law and order. By night, she's your nan.... Deal's latest super hero, Crochet Woman.


You are not wrong.

As soon as that train pulls out of St Pancras out comes my hook and yarn and off I go.

In fact I'm on a train without them now and feel quite bereft.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> A mix is always good. I could not get on with the pattern I was doing for FT's blanket so I carried on looking through the site you recommended and I am doing a really simple ripple blanket which I am finding lovely to crochet.


She does some beautiful stuff on that site and her instructions are so good.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You are not wrong.
> 
> As soon as that train pulls out of St Pancras out comes my hook and yarn and off I go.
> 
> In fact I'm on a train without them now and feel quite bereft.


Now nearer home at St. Francis, sitting next to a lady crocheting a hat for her granddaughter


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> The goods shed in Canterbury Reg. A hipster farmers market type place with several food stalls and as you see a butcher a fish monger *bespoke beer stall*. You can get it all from a head of broccoli to a bottle of Pouilly-Fume.
> 
> We are both going home with bikes loaded up with cheese....


She hasn't taken me there 
Not so much as a mention


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)




----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It's grey wet and horrible here.



Well, actually, I don't like. It was fine up till lunchtime. I even did an inspection walk down the towpath and had decided that it was dry enough to go out tomorrow.

Then

It started raining. 



Fab Foodie said:


> Beautiful 12C and sunny warm. Might go for a little pedal to Decathlon after lunch (Omlette complet + Salad).



I'm thinking an oubliette might be an option here.


----------



## Katherine (15 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4683923, member: 21629"]When on earth that bloody hungry for money Natwest bank will finally stop eating my money ??? Pay for this, pay for that, oh you still need to pay this and that... What was the fekin point to set up debt payments if the bank still takes money any time it wants?[/QUOTE]
Oh dear! Have you got access to online banking and can you do a live message chat to get that sorted out?


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Egg and chips for lunch.



I raided a local Polish emporium.


----------



## Katherine (15 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4683981, member: 21629"]I've got online banking, I've been talking to various people for many hours on phone but it goes nowhere. I did set up debts payment but my bank wants me to cover my overdraft in full before my current bank account will be closed and I will get a new one. Well that's gonna be a heartache but I put my road bike for sale.[/QUOTE]
Sorry to hear that!


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> She hasn't taken me there
> Not so much as a mention


Hops, I can send you a brochure, if it helps!


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Hops, I can send you a brochure, if it helps!


Humph


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4683981, member: 21629"]I've got online banking, I've been talking to various people for many hours on phone but it goes nowhere. I did set up debts payment but my bank wants me to cover my overdraft in full before my current bank account will be closed and I will get a new one. Well that's gonna be a heartache but I put my road bike for sale.[/QUOTE]
Don't sell your bike. You'll not get what it's worth, it will probably not make enough of a difference on the debt front, and you'll have to find more money eventually to buy another. At least it is a way of getting exercise and meeting people.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 337890


Yum


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2017)

postman said:


> Lindt Lindor dark chocolate balls are scrummy.Shame i only have a few left.



How many now?


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2017)

I'm sitting here trying one of these out.



my neck is rather cold so it will be interesting to see how good it is when cycling in extreme heat.


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Humph


Do I take that to be a "maybe?"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4683981, member: 21629"]I've got online banking, I've been talking to various people for many hours on phone but it goes nowhere. I did set up debts payment but my bank wants me to cover my overdraft in full before my current bank account will be closed and I will get a new one. Well that's gonna be a heartache but I put my road bike for sale.[/QUOTE]

How does this sound?

If it's only a temporary shortage of money, I'd be prepared to pay you a fair price for the bike and hold it for a few months so that, when you have the money, we can swap back - a sort of interest-free pawnbroking. If things don't sort themselves out for you in, say, 3 months, I'd then sell it on and you keep the money. If you think some kind of arrangement would be possible, PM me a link to the advert so I can see the bike and details about it.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Do I take that to be a "maybe?"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4684066, member: 21629"]@deptfordmarmoset

My debts are about £8000. It will take me a few years to pay them. It's nothing about temporary, I will be in constant lack of money year after year.
Thanks for your offer but I've already made a decision.[/QUOTE]
Ouch! That's a biggie! I'd hoped that it might be something that would sort itself out by the time road bike weather comes back.


----------



## marknotgeorge (15 Feb 2017)

Drama Queen needed picking up from Hilton, so I drive to Repton and text her to tell her where I'm parked. 'Is that anywhere near Aldi?' comes the reply. No, because there's no Aldi in Repton. I am a muppet.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2017)

My kettle has been pouring water very slowly.... I thought it was just the design then I checked the filter to find it's almost solid!

Is soaking it in vinegar the best thing to do?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm sitting here trying one of these out.
> View attachment 337903
> my neck is rather cold so it will be interesting to see how good it is when cycling in extreme heat.


Quite good, dependent on weather. Dryer air makes them work better, as the wet fabric can evaporate the water better, cooling you quicker than the surrounding air


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Quite good, dependent on weather. Dryer air makes them work better, as the wet fabric can evaporate the water better, cooling you quicker than the surrounding air


 I've bought it for places like Thailand. Mr Hop and friends have just done Myanmar. One of them feels the heat like I do but didn't have our usual 'go to' of ice in a scarf. They don't have electricity in most places therefore no ice.


----------



## Katherine (15 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> My kettle has been pouring water very slowly.... I thought it was just the design then I checked the filter to find it's almost solid!
> 
> Is soaking it in vinegar the best thing to do?



You can get replacement filters for some kettles.


----------



## Katherine (15 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4684066, member: 21629"]@deptfordmarmoset

My debts are about £8000. It will take me a few years to pay them. It's nothing about temporary, I will be in constant lack of money year after year.
Thanks for your offer but I've already made a decision.[/QUOTE]

Unless you think that you will get a really high price for the bike, it won't make much difference in the long term and will stop you being able to commute to work on it. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> My kettle has been pouring water very slowly.... I thought it was just the design then I checked the filter to find it's almost solid!
> 
> Is soaking it in vinegar the best thing to do?



Wouldn't bicarbonate soda be better? It won't leave a residual taste or smell like vinegar might.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, pink to go with your socks?
> 
> Thank you for your detailed evaluation of my proposed wellingtons. Some shops near here sell Wellingtons, but either standard black or green, or really very expensive ones.
> 
> ...


Trouser tucking is a function of calf size!
40 miles is worth it for a Decathlon :-)


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Feb 2017)

I passed a drunken duck on my ride this afternoon.


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> You can get replacement filters for some kettles.


Yes but not instantly... having removed it to soak it I can't believe how much of a difference it has made!



Supersuperleeds said:


> Wouldn't bicarbonate soda be better? It won't leave a residual taste or smell like vinegar might.



Would bicarbonate work as well? I can always use that to finish it off....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Yes but not instantly... having removed it to soak it I can't believe how much of a difference it has made!
> 
> 
> 
> Would bicarbonate work as well? I can always use that to finish it off....



I would have thought so, it was what we used to use to clean out flasks so it should work on a filter.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Feb 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I passed a drunken duck on my ride this afternoon.



The weather in Leicester tonight is perfect for ducks.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4683981, member: 21629"]I've got online banking, I've been talking to various people for many hours on phone but it goes nowhere. I did set up debts payment but my bank wants me to cover my overdraft in full before my current bank account will be closed and I will get a new one. Well that's gonna be a heartache but I put my road bike for sale.[/QUOTE]
NO. Don't sell the roadbike!!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> She hasn't taken me there
> Not so much as a mention


Come on down SOON !


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I passed a drunken duck on my ride this afternoon.


Did you call in and taste it's wares ?


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Come on down SOON !


I'm down in May? (Whenever the ride is down there).


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> My kettle has been pouring water very slowly.... I thought it was just the design then I checked the filter to find it's almost solid!
> 
> Is soaking it in vinegar the best thing to do?


It would work.


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm down in May? (Whenever the ride is down there).


I'll have a brochure ready!


----------



## TVC (15 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Unless you think that you will get a really high price for the bike, it won't make much difference in the long term and will stop you being able to commute to work on it. Doesn't make sense.


Exactly, if say you get £100 for the bike but you think it is going to take 2 years, or 100 weeks to pay down the debt then the effect is just £1 a week. Surely for your happiness and well being, £1 a week to hold on to something that makes you happier is worth it.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2017)

Dinner is not going to plan. I had no red onions. I had iffy garlic, I had far less spinach than I thought (ie nowhere near enough) and after getting Mr Hop to do the mercy dash for these on his way home, I then discovered my filo pastry had gone mouldy. Luckily there were some spring roll wrappers in the freezer which are a good enough substitute. On being in the oven for 5 minutes out of the required 60, it's already starting to catch on the edges.
Bugger. Double bugger.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I'll have a brochure ready!


*sigh*


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Why do you lot keep having rides while I'm away? Do I smell or something?


 we'll see you in a few weeks


----------



## Smithbat (15 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> She does some beautiful stuff on that site and her instructions are so good.


I must say, the instructions for the ripple blanket were so easy to follow. This is my progress so far.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm down in May? (Whenever the ride is down there).


You can visit before if you want.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You can visit before if you want.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I must say, the instructions for the ripple blanket were so easy to follow. This is my progress so far.
> View attachment 337942


Ooo lovely.


----------



## TVC (15 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You can visit before if you want.


Don't you have to consult the man of the house first?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Exactly, if say you get £100 for the bike but you think it is going to take 2 years, or 100 weeks to pay down the debt then the effect is just £1 a week. Surely for your happiness and well being, £1 a week to hold on to something that makes you happier is worth it.


Besides, @User21629 , from what I've heard about last year's Kent social rides, bikes get people out meeting people. Better than a dating app on a phone, I reckon....


----------



## TVC (15 Feb 2017)

I'm going to have to have a go at this crocheting lark.


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm going to have to have a go at this crocheting lark.


You need a mallet and some hoops!


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Don't you have to consult the man of the house first?


Henry's cool with @hopless500


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Don't you have to consult the man of the house first?


Henry is always pleased to see his Aunty Hop


----------



## potsy (15 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm going to have to have a go at this crocheting lark.


Well you do need something to pass the time, with you spending so much of it in your sickbed


----------



## potsy (15 Feb 2017)

One day to go, then five off, plenty of time for a bike ride or two


----------



## Smithbat (15 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm going to have to have a go at this crocheting lark.


 My dad taught me how to do basic singles. The rest I learned from YouTube


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2017)

I've just had a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I must say, the instructions for the ripple blanket were so easy to follow. This is my progress so far.
> View attachment 337942



Was that in Attic 24?


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2017)

Talking of crafty things. I need to sieve a large, very large, (about 40 cubic feet of compost) quantity of my garden compost. Domestic garden sieves have very small holes, and it would take forever, unless @User14044 visits and helps me, of course.
I want to remove the twigs (that have not decomposted) from at least half that volume of most excellent  home-made compost. 

Anyway, long story short, apart from buying welded metal mesh there seems to be few alternatives.

Have the "crafty" (in the nicest possible way) people on here done weaving with willow? If I bought lots of willow sticks, and soak them, I could weave my own "sieve". If one section broke, I could presumably replace it, with another piece. How bendy is soaked willow? Or would I need to tie some of the sticks at right angles to each other? Any helpful comments would be appreciated.

On second thoughts should I start a new thread on this so that peeps like User9609 see it?


----------



## summerdays (15 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Talking of crafty things. I need to sieve a large, very large, (about 40 cubic feet of compost) quantity of my garden compost. Domestic garden sieves have very small holes, and it would take forever, unless @User14044 visits and helps me, of course.
> I want to remove the twigs (that have not decomposted) from at least half that volume of most excellent  home-made compost.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, apart from buying welded metal mesh there seems to be few alternatives.
> ...


My mum has done some weaving with willow (I think), with the WI. She made a structure for plants to grow up (I know it has a name but my mind has gone blank....). I think she did soak the branches first. 

I must admit I bought one of those garden sieves from Aldi.


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2017)

I have two of the usual type (about 15" diameter) but the holes are way too small. I have now started a thread in Cafê about this, to capture a wider audience, as it were.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2017)

@Speicher - you could bodge a small plastic hula hoop and some chicken wire in the mean time.


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2017)

Yes, I thought about chicken wire, that might be the back up plan. I have plenty of off cuts of wood to make a frame, but sadly no hula hoops.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2017)

Jessiethepup is trying to stay awake.


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2017)

Is Jessie a sort of border terrier?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is Jessie a sort of border terrier?


She's got cairn in her I think, she's a proper mongrel her mum and dad were 'some dogs'


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I thought about chicken wire, that might be the back up plan. I have plenty of off cuts of wood to make a frame, but sadly no hula hoops.



Then bodge a square one instead of a round one LOL


----------



## Smithbat (15 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Was that in Attic 24?


Yes, the link is here http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/neat-ripple-pattern.html


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Feb 2017)

I'm going to turn the light out and go to sleep.

Had to wait for Sasha to have a stretch, turn around and get comfy again first.


----------



## Smithbat (15 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm going to turn the light out and go to sleep.
> 
> Had to wait for Sasha to have a stretch, turn around and get comfy again first.


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Yes, the link is here http://attic24.typepad.com/weblog/neat-ripple-pattern.html



Thank you.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Did you call in and taste it's wares ?


Not today but soon...


----------



## Katherine (15 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Dinner is not going to plan. I had no red onions. I had iffy garlic, I had far less spinach than I thought (ie nowhere near enough) and after getting Mr Hop to do the mercy dash for these on his way home, I then discovered my filo pastry had gone mouldy. Luckily there were some spring roll wrappers in the freezer which are a good enough substitute. On being in the oven for 5 minutes out of the required 60, it's already starting to catch on the edges.
> Bugger. Double bugger.



Oh dear. I hope you had a take away in the end?! Or was it eggs on toast?



Speicher said:


> Yes, I thought about chicken wire, that might be the back up plan. I have plenty of off cuts of wood to make a frame, but sadly no hula hoops.


Toys R US


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Oh dear. I hope you had a take away in the end?! Or was it eggs on toast?
> 
> 
> Toys R US


It kinda worked. Spring roll wrappers didn't work as well as expected.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> My kettle has been pouring water very slowly.... I thought it was just the design then I checked the filter to find it's almost solid!
> 
> Is soaking it in vinegar the best thing to do?



It works but the taste may hang around. I used baking soda to descale mine.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Wouldn't bicarbonate soda be better? It won't leave a residual taste or smell like vinegar might.



Beaten to it.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2017)

I rip-sawed 90 metres of 2 by 4 softwood tonight. Most of the saw dust seems to be on my sweater.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I rip-sawed 90 metres of 2 by 4 softwood tonight. Most of the saw dust seems to be on my sweater.


Don't you mean 90 metres of 50 by 100?


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Oh dear. I hope you had a take away in the end?! Or was it eggs on toast?
> 
> 
> Toys R US


SMYTHES


----------



## Speicher (16 Feb 2017)

I have no idea where the nearest Toys are Us is, probably further away than the nearest Decathlon.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Don't you mean 90 metres of 50 by 100?


I "swing both ways". 295 feet of stuff anyway. The dust's still in my hair and ears but I smell like a Baltic forest.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I "swing both ways". 295 feet of stuff anyway. The dust's still in my hair and ears but I smell like a Baltic forest.


Always thought you shouldn't mix the two systems though.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Always thought you shouldn't mix the two systems though.


You have to be a bit flexible. I grew up when the SI system was being introduced to the UK. A whole lot of builders' merchants would regard you as some type of alien if you started asking for metric stuff. It still helps to be bilingual.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Feb 2017)

View: https://youtu.be/okOVxfuSYPk


----------



## summerdays (16 Feb 2017)

That sounds good Rocky

I'm feeling tired....


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Talking of crafty things. I need to sieve a large, very large, (about 40 cubic feet of compost) quantity of my garden compost. Domestic garden sieves have very small holes, and it would take forever, unless @User14044 visits and helps me, of course.
> I want to remove the twigs (that have not decomposted) from at least half that volume of most excellent  home-made compost.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, apart from buying welded metal mesh there seems to be few alternatives.
> ...


Have you tried crocheting one? It seems all the rage round here!


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Have you tried crocheting one? It seems all the rage round here!


Ps: I think crocheting involves owning a cat, but I can't be sure....


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Feb 2017)

Aaaarrrrrgghhhhhhh

Just read an email informing me I could have had an extra hour in bed!!!!!!


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ps: I think crocheting involves owning a cat, but I can't be sure....



Maybe it's crocheting a cat?


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Maybe it's crocheting a cat?


If that's right, judging by the amount of wool around here we're gonna be overrun!


----------



## Smithbat (16 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ps: I think crocheting involves owning a cat, but I can't be sure....


Cat ownership is optional, I can't stand them personally


----------



## Smithbat (16 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> If that's right, judging by the amount of wool around here we're gonna be overrun!


Yarn , yarn, it is yarn!


----------



## Spinney (16 Feb 2017)

Washing hung out in the (weak) sunshine - first time this year.
Breadmaker has produced today's loaf.
3rd pint of the day to hand.

Now, sadly, I have run out of excuses to not start working. But there might be a trip to Waitrose later for emergency apples and oranges, long way round, on the bike...


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2017)

Misty morning. I'm a bit late today as I thought that a really hot bath might be good for my cold. I thought that the steam might help but I've still got a voice as deep as Marielle Frostrop.


----------



## Smithbat (16 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> Me neither I am afraid - they walk about on the kitchen worktops with their sh1tty feet, and lick the butter. Ugh.


For me it is that whole kneading thing they do with their feet 'shudder'.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Yarn , yarn, it is yarn!


Ok....
Judging by the amount of wool around here we're going to be yarn yarn yarn.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Aaaarrrrrgghhhhhhh
> 
> Just read an email informing me I could have had an extra hour in bed!!!!!!



You could go to bed an hour earlier tonight....

Not quite the same though is it but it'll show em'....


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2017)

Sat in Hatton locks cafe with a coffee and a bacon sandwich


----------



## Speicher (16 Feb 2017)

This week while I was working in the front garden, there was a deafening sound, making it difficult to concentrate. Today I saw the sound of all that commotion. A Goldfinch or two in a very large Photinia.

The Photonia needs a bit of pruning as it overhangs next door's driveway. They do not mind this as their driveway is extremely wide. I presume I will have to wait until summer to prune it, so that fledgling chicks are not disturbed. They are such a tiny bird to be making such a lot of noise.


----------



## Speicher (16 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Have you tried crocheting one? It seems all the rage round here!



That might not be such a daft idea.  I could crochet a very long chain of very strong string, and weave it through the U nails on a frame. Any breaks in the string would be easily repairable, and the broken off bits would decompose.


----------



## Speicher (16 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, that has been said about @potsy before



Does he use twitter a lot?


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2017)

Dummy ,dummy,dummy.I have returned from my hearing aid check up.You get new tubes and tulip ends.Any problems Mr Mee,well yes i clean them regular,i don't know how you manage,with the ends all that gunge.But i am having a little difficulty picking up clear conversations.
No problems let's wire you up and see. Umm do you know you have them in the wrong ears.
i'll say no more.other than i can now hear the clacking of the keys as i press down on them.Dummy.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2017)

I just had a bit of a catastrophe just a moment ago. I was quietly drinking my coffee when a tickle in the back of my throat triggered a coughing fit. Having a mouthful of sugary coffee I managed to stifle the coughing enough to prevent an aerosol spray going everywhere but not long enough for me to put my mug down safely. I've just mopped up the mess.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Maybe it's crocheting a cat?



When my two shed in the spring, I could probably knit several cats from what I comb out of their coats...  Always kinda surprised I don't end up with a pair of Sphynxes


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> Me neither I am afraid - they walk about on the kitchen worktops with their sh1tty feet, and lick the butter. Ugh.



Lexi gets her own dollop of butter.  Poppy doesn't like butter.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2017)

Made chutney yesterday as I had some things picked up on YS that wanted using. 450g cranberries, two small pineapples, two mangoes, three onions and a pack of four green chillies. Used the proportion of fruit to vinegar, salt, sugar & spices as in the Marguerite Patten plum chutney recipe. Got six jars plus a half.

Tastes fabby now, will be amazing once it's properly mature; starts of sweet and fruity when you first taste it, then you get the dry tartness of the cranberries and finally a good kick from the chilli. Exactly how I like my chutneys. 

Picked up job lots of raw beetroot and ripen-in-the-fruit-bowl nectarines on YS the other night, and those are destined for chutney too. Not together, might I hasten to add. The nectarines will meet the other 450g of cranberries that are currently waiting in the freezer.


----------



## Speicher (16 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Made chutney yesterday as I had some things picked up on YS that wanted using. 450g cranberries, two small pineapples, two mangoes, three onions and a pack of four green chillies. Used the proportion of fruit to vinegar, salt, sugar & spices as in the Marguerite Patten plum chutney recipe. Got six jars plus a half.
> 
> Tastes fabby now, will be amazing once it's properly mature; starts of sweet and fruity when you first taste it, then you get the dry tartness of the cranberries and finally a good kick from the chilli. Exactly how I like my chutneys.
> 
> Picked up job lots of raw beetroot and ripen-in-the-fruit-bowl nectarines on YS the other night, and those are destined for chutney too. Not together, might I hasten to add. The nectarines will meet the other 450g of cranberries that are currently waiting in the freezer.



Out of curiosity, @Reynard, when you take YS items to your neighbour, does he insist on paying for them, or does he do the odd favour for you? You might be doing it, just because you like to.


----------



## Speicher (16 Feb 2017)

Btw, Margarite Patten books? Are you showing your age, or is it a very old book mended with sellotape?


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Out of curiosity, @Reynard, when you take YS items to your neighbour, does he insist on paying for them, or does he do the odd favour for you? You might be doing it, just because you like to.



He pays me, @Speicher - though he does compensate me for my time by giving me fruit, veg & nuts from his garden. He can't get about so well (he'll be 90 in October) and hence I do part of his grocery shopping for him. Besides, he's a lovely chap and he enjoys the chat when I drop stuff by.


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2017)

User said:


> You need to mark them with an 'L' and an 'R'.....
> 
> But well done for being man enough to tell the story!



It was pointed out to me.There are blue markings and red markings on the tubing.Red for right.Now i need an appointment with Specsavers to see the markings.!!!


----------



## TVC (16 Feb 2017)

Work is dragging today, still at least I'm off to see a Doctor tonight, Dr Phil Hammond.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Btw, Margarite Patten books? Are you showing your age, or is it a very old book mended with sellotape?



I collect cookery books. Or rather, mum collects them and I seem to have acquired a fair few over the years. The Marguerite Patten book I use predates me by quite some time  It's not quite mended with sellotape, but it's certainly well thumbed. 

The oldest book I use dates from around 1900 - it's a German cook book and has some fabby cake & biscuit recipes in it.


----------



## Speicher (16 Feb 2017)

I collect, or used to collect, foreign language books. I have the French equivalent of a "Weight Watchers" recipe book. I can understand most of the recipes. Some of the terminology is tricky, but in the context I can usually work out what it means. That gets the grey cells working!

I now have enough foreign language books to last me the rest of my lifetime. The languages include colloquial Arabic and South American Spanish, amongst others.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I collect, or used to collect, foreign language books. I have the French equivalent of a "Weight Watchers" recipe book. I can understand most of the recipes. Some of the terminology is tricky, but in the context I can usually work out what it means. That gets the grey cells working!
> 
> I now have enough foreign language books to last me the rest of my lifetime. The languages include colloquial Arabic and South American Spanish, amongst others.



It's the same with me and my German, French and Dutch cookbooks. If one is a dab hand around the kitchen, experience and a dictionary can get you through the recipes.

I'm a book-a-holic  Motorsport, sci-fi and photography are my main areas of interest.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> One of my dogs (when I had dogs, being a dog person rather than a cat person) once managed to drag a whole container of butterlike margariney substance off the kitchen worktop and eat it all. The results were spectacular. I won't go into too much detail, but I did have to buy a new living-room carpet.



Oh.
Dear.

I know I shouldn't laugh, but I did...  

None of my cats have done anything quite like that, but I have had two sit / walk across my paint palette and then track paint paw prints over a wooden floor. And I've had a rancid mouse barfed up *in* my bed.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2017)

The weather forecast said 'Clear and cool'. It precipitated it down.. 
Luckily we were back from our ride in time to stay dry.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> Don't you find some older recipes are just incredibly full of fat and sugar? The old Good Housekeeping book that is very good for jams and pickles contains some horrendous meals that I would find inedible now, and I think Marguerite Patten had a lot to do with that style of cooking in the 1960s and 70s.



It depends. Anything post WW2 isn't quite so bad re fat & sugar. It're the pre-war ones that have meals that are far too rich and involve ridiculous amounts of meat. The food in the wartime books and leaflets (admittedly some of mine from that era are modern day reprints) are probably the closest to modern cooking, especially the vegetarian dishes.

Some of the 1950s stuff (immediately post-rationing) is very weird, and the 70s & early 80s stuff has also got its strange moments. 

Either way, it just proves how food (and tastes) have changed.

P.S. I've really enjoyed watching "Back in Time for Dinner" and now "Further Back in Time for Dinner".


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2017)

My Sat nav watch has today incurred my displeasure, I have had to sod about with it, for two hours and had to reset the blumen thing.


----------



## Speicher (16 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> My Garmin watch has today incurred my displeasure, I have had to sod about with it, for two hours and had to reset the blumen thing.



Have you got some gardening books in German?


----------



## marknotgeorge (16 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4685672, member: 21629"]A restaurant in High Street is looking for a kitchen chef assistant. I went in to ask about that position. Usual blah blah and I was asked a question - "have you got work visa?" Wtf, I thought. I don't need work visa since 01-04-2004. So I said "I don't need it, I'm EU national". Woman I was talking to looked at me strangely ... "I'll give you a call next week".
Fakin 'ell, internal cleaning at my previous work from bloody immigrants, questions about work visas, what's next?
I've got absolutelly unpredictable dog, I'll call her Brexit.[/QUOTE]
To be fair, there are severe punishments for failing to ensure someone has the right to work in the UK.


----------



## marknotgeorge (16 Feb 2017)

A couple of threads on here have highlighted how smug, self-satisfied and mean-spirited people can be. I'm also firmly in the drift part of my sprint-and-drift monthly budget. I am not in a good mood.


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2017)

In A&E with the MIL. Fallen at home again. She's only been back home 8 weeks since the last fall in July.

The place is rammed to the rafters with beds in the middle of corridors.

The fun starts again


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> In A&E with the MIL. Fallen at home again. She's only been back home 8 weeks since the last fall in July.
> 
> The place is rammed to the rafters with beds in the middle of corridors.
> 
> The fun starts again


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2017)

I went to a proper hairdresser place yesterday for the first time since I was about 18; the last time I went was to get a f*cking awesome perm in the mid/late-80s*

Since then I have mostly gone to a barber and instructed just shave it the same length all over - the length has varied from 1 to 3, just to keep a bit of variety 

But now I am sitting here with a well styled barnet, looking proper dapper**

*photo evidence is available
**photo evidence is not available


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2017)

** found it


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2017)

MIL is reasonably comfy. Now in a cubicle but loads folk in the middle of corridors. It's like a major incident scene. I've not seen it that busy. I had priority first class treatment last time I was there but could only see the ceiling for weeks. 

MIL told ambulance crew that she had a stroke 9 years ago but never tells them about heart failure, previous heart attacks, replacement valve, and type 2. Never had anything else...  She's been asked before if she has ever had a heart attack, no she says. Doctor says, well this heart trace says you have. 

We waited until she was hooked up to monitors. She has AF as well and her heart rate and rhythm is all over the show. Suddenly goes from 40 bpm to 70 and the rhythm was all over. BP was 194 over 76. 

Her legs just stopped working and she tumbled. Fortunately someone was with her. She was on the floor for 3 hours until an ambulance crew could stretcher her away (too big for people to lift).

It's probably time to talk about a care home. Since April last year after falling ill, she has been home just 11 weeks. Managed 3 weeks at home in July then just 8 now. It's just not safe.


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2017)

My back didn't appreciate two and a half hours stood still. MIL thought it was funny when I started my back exercises.


----------



## TVC (16 Feb 2017)

Not good Fossy, I hope you can find her the support she needs quickly


----------



## alicat (16 Feb 2017)

Found out about the deaths of two members of my club today, neither cycling-related DG. RIP Steve. RIP Sally.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2017)

alicat said:


> Found out about the deaths of two members of my club today, neither cycling-related DG. RIP Steve. RIP Sally.


----------



## Haitch (16 Feb 2017)

All the best, @fossyant. It doesn't sound too positive. Hope you and your wife and family keep strong.


----------



## TVC (17 Feb 2017)

I know it's shallow, but I love it when someone famous likes one of my tweets


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2017)

It was a beautiful day today, so I got myself and Mrs. GA some chicken from Popeyes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4686047, member: 9609"]I tried to make a cake a few nights ago (I think you were in that thread, the one where I hurt my knee) Anyways, after it all went wrong the dog eat most of the cake mix and then went round the house vomiting it up into differant rooms, so with my borked knee I was having to clean up dog vomit, it wasn't a happy time. The dog was fine, I had to make him anoher dinner, as all that come up with the cake mix.

Only an idiot would have a dog.[/QUOTE]
I rather like my dogs, they are quite good dogs, though. They don't particularly like cake, either. They do like cream cheese, well enough I can put their pills in it and have them eat it anyway.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4686047, member: 9609"]I tried to make a cake a few nights ago (I think you were in that thread, the one where I hurt my knee) Anyways, after it all went wrong the dog eat most of the cake mix and then went round the house vomiting it up into differant rooms, so with my borked knee I was having to clean up dog vomit, it wasn't a happy time. The dog was fine, I had to make him anoher dinner, as all that come up with the cake mix.

Only an idiot would have a dog.[/QUOTE]

I shouldn't laugh... 

At least cats (in my experience at least) are more discerning over what edibles they pilfer. Though my mum once had a cat who broke into the neighbour's kitchen and stole a whole string of sausages...


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2017)

It is very mild again outside.

Going to be another lovely day I think


----------



## Vertego (17 Feb 2017)

Another day at work ahead...after just 3 1/2 hours of 'sleep'


----------



## summerdays (17 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It is very mild again outside.
> 
> Going to be another lovely day I think


It would be if I could go to sleep first.... I'm too hot! This mild weather after the cold seems to have effected my sleep!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2017)

Morning, I've lost my voice. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2017)

Here is the view of the sky earlier this morning.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2017)

One of my dogs has just pulled a nail out. Ouch.


----------



## Smithbat (17 Feb 2017)

The weather is looking suitable for my first 50k ride this weekend. I just need to decide where to go...


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2017)

I have nothing to report.


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Feb 2017)

It's the last day of half-term here, so roads were relatively quiet. I did hear trains were delayed to to an incident at Solihull, sounds ominous. There's a few students about, including one lass with bright magenta highlights. A welcome splash of colour.


----------



## mybike (17 Feb 2017)

User13710 said:


> One of my dogs (when I had dogs, being a dog person rather than a cat person) once managed to drag a whole container of butterlike margariney substance off the kitchen worktop and eat it all. The results were spectacular. I won't go into too much detail, but I did have to buy a new living-room carpet.



Butter has a similar effect. Our dog, a small terrier, managed to climb onto the table to consume a packet.


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> The weather is looking suitable for my first 50k ride this weekend. I just need to decide where to go...



http://www.coventry.gov.uk/events/e...ntry_road_club_sportivecycle_ride_for_charity


----------



## mybike (17 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I know it's shallow, but I love it when someone famous likes one of my tweets



I can like them for a small fee.


----------



## TVC (17 Feb 2017)

Dr Phil Hammond was very good last night, what a thoroughly nice chap, he shook hands with every audience member when they went in and chatted in the bar during the interval. I didn't get a chance to ask him if he knew the Prof from the lecturing and TV luvvy circuit.


----------



## mybike (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Unfortunately he's taking his girlfriend for a romantic weekend in Paris.......bloody youngsters have it soooo easy these days. When I was his age all I got was a couple of hours in Bethnal Green.



Bethnal Green? You were lucky, all we had was Woolwich.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Unfortunately he's taking his girlfriend for a romantic weekend in Paris.......bloody youngsters have it soooo easy these days. When I was his age all I got was a couple of hours in Bethnal Green.



View: https://youtu.be/xbSEJ5v6zFQ


----------



## Smithbat (17 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> http://www.coventry.gov.uk/events/e...ntry_road_club_sportivecycle_ride_for_charity


Thank you anyway but Coventry is a bit out of my way, I have developed a nice loop all through North Bucks which would mean a cup of tea with my parents at the 20 mile mark which would be good. I just need to tell my self to woman up and that I can do it. Mr S will be with me on his spanking new bike which will be fab


----------



## summerdays (17 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Dr Phil Hammond was very good last night, what a thoroughly nice chap, he shook hands with every audience member when they went in and chatted in the bar during the interval. I didn't get a chance to ask him if he knew the Prof from the lecturing and TV luvvy circuit.


He has a radio slot on a Saturday morning here and I enjoy listening to it when I can, not all humour, some of it is exploring a subject often medical. And interviewing a guest who can choose who they would invite for dinner and why.


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2017)

Freshly ground coffee on the go. Cup number 4


----------



## Smithbat (17 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Freshly ground coffee on the go. Cup number 4


Am I weird for preferring instant coffee? I don't mind a latte from Costa or somewhere but other than that I can't see the attraction. Tea is another matter, I am discovering all sorts of teas that I like and those that make me want to spit them out. I am the same with wine, I just don't like it.

Still if we were all the same, life would be boring.


----------



## Spinney (17 Feb 2017)

Coffee 

On the other hand, I've had 4 huge cups of tea so far this morning...


----------



## summerdays (17 Feb 2017)

Definitely coffee rather than tea, but instant is fine! But only had 2 so far.... however no 3 is calling


----------



## TVC (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Oi Mods.....this thread is morphing into the Tea? thread. Please get a grip


No where near, some of the posts have complete sentences.


----------



## postman (17 Feb 2017)

How dare they some silly sod.Is having a tree chopped down two doors away.The noise farks sake it's 10-00 am you have ruined my lie in.


(don't worry folks it's only a joke).The neighbour is a cyclist and a former lurker on here.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Am I weird for preferring instant coffee? I don't mind a latte from Costa or somewhere but other than that I can't see the attraction. Tea is another matter, I am discovering all sorts of teas that I like and those that make me want to spit them out. I am the same with wine, I just don't like it.
> 
> Still if we were all the same, life would be boring.



I'm the same on the coffee, but you probably are still weird (I am)


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2017)

Four cups of tea this morning and a toasted banana sandwich.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> The weather is looking suitable for my first 50k ride this weekend. I just need to decide where to go...



25 km away should do it. 

It took me until half way through the month before I did my first. Mind you the weather didn't exactly encourage me to get out.


----------



## Speicher (17 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> He pays me, @Speicher - though he does compensate me for my time by giving me fruit, veg & nuts from his garden. He can't get about so well (he'll be 90 in October) and hence I do part of his grocery shopping for him. Besides, he's a lovely chap and he enjoys the chat when I drop stuff by.



That is very neighbourly of you both, and lovely to hear. What nuts does he grow? I guess he likes being able to reciprocate. 

One of the (many) things that I like about living here, is the lovely neighbours that I have. We are not in the habit of popping into each others' houses, but they are friendly and helpful.


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2017)

1 tea, 1 coffee so far, just to even things up.

Birds are flocking to the feeders this morning as I forgot to put any food out for them yesterday, bad boy.


----------



## Speicher (17 Feb 2017)

The sun is trying to defeat the clouds, when it does I shall be outside in the garden, sieving compost and digging out some very old plants while the ground is very soft. It is very heavy clay here, which soon goes rock solid if there is some dry weather.

The weight loss is going well, early days I know. I have lost just over two pounds in ten days. If If I continue to lose 6 pounds, or thereabouts, a month, I will be very pleased.

I like the fact that myfitnesspal also shows my daily salt consumption, which appears to be on the very low side.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Dr Phil Hammond was very good last night, what a thoroughly nice chap, he shook hands with every audience member when they went in and chatted in the bar during the interval. I didn't get a chance to ask him if he knew the Prof from the lecturing and TV luvvy circuit.



Most of the crowd were retirement age, as we were leaving 1 guy complained to his wife about Phil being very political... well... yes.. that is what he does


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2017)

Freshly ground coffee and certainly not that instant stuff. I also like tea. 

Instant coffee is the work of the devil.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> It would be if I could go to sleep first.... I'm too hot! This mild weather after the cold seems to have effected my sleep!


Well you were looking at warm loo seats at 3am!


----------



## summerdays (17 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Well you were looking at warm loo seats at 3am!


 Anything to pass the time of day night 

Edit mine was cold in the middle of the night but I was hot so that was fine


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2017)

Spinney said:


> Coffee
> 
> On the other hand, I've had 4 huge cups of tea so far this morning...


I'd two before three.


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2017)

@hopless500 

Bird identification required 

Not my pic but what is it?


----------



## Speicher (17 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> @hopless500
> 
> Bird identification required
> 
> ...



That is a fantail coconut peiakawka, they are very shy.


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> We can tell it's not your picture....it's far too good.


Shut it you, this is one of mine today, like it because it's the first Blue Tit I've seen in the garden, not the quality as it was taken through the kitchen window.


----------



## Speicher (17 Feb 2017)

I am very cosy sat here with a pot of tea.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2017)

I've been for a four mile run, walked the dogs, chatted to people in the village and did a second coat of paint on the skirting boards in the office since my last visit to Mundania.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Ha ha - I'm getting better. My mother, Old Mrs Rocky hasn't been too well (an adverse reaction to the cocktail of drugs she's been taking), so we had to do an emergency dash yesterday afternoon. With Mrs Rocky in Italy, Gravel was summoned and took control
> 
> I may be a little distracted for the next few days, unfortunately.




GWS to old Mrs RM


----------



## hopless500 (17 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> @hopless500
> 
> Bird identification required
> 
> ...


Not sure. Too blurry.
(A very very small bald headed eagle? )


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Not sure. Too blurry.
> (A very very small bald headed eagle? )


I knew I should have asked rocky instead


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2017)

I'm speechless!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, she knows him - I think they've done some work together. He is a nice guy.


I think he lives near Chew Valley near Bath. My wife and I saw him in our local Town Hall many years ago.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Thank you anyway but Coventry is a bit out of my way, I have developed a nice loop all through North Bucks which would mean a cup of tea with my parents at the 20 mile mark which would be good. I just need to tell my self to woman up and that I can do it. Mr S will be with me on his spanking new bike which will be fab


Does his bike also come with? Oops better not say it.


----------



## TVC (17 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think he lives near Chew Valley near Bath. My wife and I saw him in our local Town Hall many years ago.


He does live that way and still works a GP Practice in the area.


----------



## TVC (17 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Yebbut...... he's a ginger.


And half Aussie


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> One of my dogs has just pulled a nail out. Ouch.


Feeling sorry for himself


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Feeling sorry for himself
> View attachment 338299


for the dog


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I'm not surprised... he's all blurry...


You're pished


----------



## TVC (17 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> You're pished


He appears to be wearing spotty socks too.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Feeling sorry for himself
> View attachment 338299


He looks like a baby, how old is he?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He looks like a baby, how old is he?


Nah. He's just curled up feeling sorry for himself, and the awful photography skills probably don't help; he's 6.





He's a muckle lump, much like me...


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Nah. He's just curled up feeling sorry for himself, and the awful photography skills probably don't help; he's 6.
> View attachment 338302
> 
> 
> He's a muckle lump, much like me...


That's better 

Love his bandage.

Do the cats beat him up ?


----------



## TVC (17 Feb 2017)

Off out again, Gary Delaney tonight. Third time we've seen him in three months


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Off out again, Gary Delaney tonight. Third time we've seen him in three months


Oh, all better now then?


----------



## TVC (17 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Oh, all better now then?


I've been back at work the last two days and we went out last night. Do keep up.

I know your sniffles lasted several weeks, but being a finely tuned machine I shook off my terminal manflu in a couple of days.


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I've been back at work the last two days and we went out last night. Do keep up.
> 
> I know your sniffles lasted several weeks, but being a finely tuned machine I shook off my terminal manflu in a couple of days.


Sorry, I had you on ignore again


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> That's better
> 
> Love his bandage.
> 
> Do the cats beat him up ?


One cat is his bestest friend, another tolerates him and the other one is a complete dick with an attitude problem.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Unfortunately he's taking his girlfriend for a romantic weekend in Paris.......bloody youngsters have it soooo easy these days. When I was his age all I got was a couple of hours in Bethnal Green.


Did you have to pay?


----------



## hopless500 (17 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> @hopless500
> 
> Bird identification required
> 
> ...


Where was this taken @potsy ? And what time of year?


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2017)

The MIL is back home - fortunately not much up with her  - possibly arthritis playing up. She doesn't have much pain tolerance though.


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Where was this taken @potsy ? And what time of year?


Today, Yorkshire.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Sounds like the humans in the household....


I'll tell Mrs Marmion...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2017)

<<<< This cat is the complete dick btw


----------



## mybike (17 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Shut it you, this is one of mine today, like it because it's the first Blue Tit I've seen in the garden, not the quality as it was taken through the kitchen window.
> 
> View attachment 338268



Yes, we can tell it was taken through the kitchen window.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Today, Yorkshire.


Ta


----------



## mybike (17 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Off out again, Gary Delaney tonight. Third time we've seen him in three months



We have to feel sympathy for him.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It's a ferkin robin, init?
> 
> Don't ask him technical questions he can't answer.


Why's it got a white head then? (There is a white-headed robin but you won't find them in South Manchester, though if it were Manchester, New Hampshire, USA, you might have a slightly better chance.)


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Feb 2017)

I'm eating some wasabi peas.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Why's it got a white head then? (There is a white-headed robin but you won't find them in South Manchester, though if it were Manchester, New Hampshire, USA, you might have a slightly better chance.)


Yeah, it's an odd one.
I've contacted a friend who is ex Notts County recorder and now runs guided birding tours. If he doesn't know, no-one does. I wondered if it is either a partial albino or a migrant.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Is that why you chose it?


as my avatar or as my cat?


----------



## Katherine (17 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> In A&E with the MIL. Fallen at home again. She's only been back home 8 weeks since the last fall in July.
> 
> The place is rammed to the rafters with beds in the middle of corridors.
> 
> The fun starts again


Oh dear, hard for you. 



alicat said:


> Found out about the deaths of two members of my club today, neither cycling-related DG. RIP Steve. RIP Sally.


Sorry for your loss. 

[QUOTE 4686047, member: 9609"]I tried to make a cake a few nights ago (I think you were in that thread, the one where I hurt my knee) Anyways, after it all went wrong the dog eat most of the cake mix and then went round the house vomiting it up into differant rooms, so with my borked knee I was having to clean up dog vomit, it wasn't a happy time. The dog was fine, I had to make him anoher dinner, as all that come up with the cake mix.

Only an idiot would have a dog.[/QUOTE]

Impossible not to laugh. What a catalogue of disasters. Hope the next cake is delicious. 




User14044mountain said:


> Ha ha - I'm getting better. My mother, Old Mrs Rocky hasn't been too well (an adverse reaction to the cocktail of drugs she's been taking), so we had to do an emergency dash yesterday afternoon. With Mrs Rocky in Italy, Gravel was summoned and took control
> 
> I may be a little distracted for the next few days, unfortunately.


Hope she's better soon. 
Useful having a medical family. 
Our family have their lists of ailments awaiting the future expertise of Miss K! Poor thing. 



User14044mountain said:


> Oi Mods.....this thread is morphing into the Tea? thread. Please get a grip








summerdays said:


> Anything to pass the time of day night
> 
> Edit mine was cold in the middle of the night but I was hot so that was fine



I find a trip to the cold bathroom is a good way to cool down on being woken by the ridiculous age related overheating that I have recently been afflicted by. 5 minutes later and I'm snuggling back under the tog 13 duvet! 



fossyant said:


> The MIL is back home - fortunately not much up with her  - possibly arthritis playing up. She doesn't have much pain tolerance though.



Good. Hope she's more comfortable.


----------



## mybike (17 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Why's it got a white head then? (There is a white-headed robin but you won't find them in South Manchester, though if it were Manchester, New Hampshire, USA, you might have a slightly better chance.)



A bald headed robin?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Avatar


If you look into his eyes, even in my avatar, you can see he is a dick


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2017)

All this talk of robins reminds me that I've spent much of the day with my 16 month old g-daughter Robyn. We were at the eldest g-daughter's first gymkhana, and there a sun that was actually working came out.


----------



## StuAff (17 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4686966, member: 21629"]Finally made myself to clean the bike left by one of tenants and used my myself. Few discoveries have been made during cleaning process:

frame colour is yellow
cassette is not black
chainset is not black
Hunting for cheap/free BMX stem now because current one is too long and frame is too large for me (size L, I need S).

View attachment 338297
[/QUOTE]
Blimey! That's @ianrauk clean!


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Feb 2017)

User said:


> It's a cat, they are all dicks one way or another, every last Cat Jack of them.


Even female ones. Elderly Tuppence, who is over 100 in human years apparently, has taken to sleeping overnight at the top of the stairs. These being steep, Edwardian house stairs, with a right-angle bend at the top. Of course, she's lying in the wide bit.


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Feb 2017)

In other news, I have done half the soldering for the second try of my dynohub to usb converter. The first go I failed to take into account the size of the capacitors and the waterproof switch and connectors. I think I've worked out how to integrate a LiPo charging circuit and cache battery (Adafruit have some great little circuits), but they won't fit unless I can shrink the rectifier and regulator circuit down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4687778, member: 21629"]Explanation please.[/QUOTE]
Ian rides with baby wipes so that he can arrive anywhere with a spotless bike.


----------



## StuAff (17 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ian rides with baby wipes so that he can arrive anywhere with a spotless bike.


That. Have a look next time you ride with him. Bikes are always immaculate...


----------



## StuAff (17 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4687792, member: 21629"][/QUOTE]
Yup, the only time mine are that clean is when they come back from the LBS.....


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4686966, member: 21629"]Finally made myself to clean the bike left by one of tenants and used my myself. Few discoveries have been made during cleaning process:

frame colour is yellow
cassette is not black
chainset is not black
Hunting for cheap/free BMX stem now because current one is too long and frame is too large for me (size L, I need S).

View attachment 338297
[/QUOTE]
You're missing dust caps, and it looks like the tyres could do with a bit more air in them, whilst you're at it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2017)

StuAff said:


> Yup, the only time mine are that clean is when they come back from the LBS.....


I treated a bike to an LBS service a couple of months ago; came back so clean it's only just beginning to feel like my bike again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2017)

Crap bikes need love, too. Actually, GT is a pretty fine machine. Much better than most.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> I'd two before three.


2 out of 3 ain't bad


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4687820, member: 21629"]Dust caps aren't necessary because I'm not going to ride in deep puddles. 
Max pressure of tyres is 3 bars only.

I'm also missing normal view of fork and clipless pedals and proper saddle and ... hang on, it's crap bike only.[/QUOTE]
It's a bike! And I'm with @Gravity Aided on this.

Dustcaps keep the dirt out, not just water.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> That is very neighbourly of you both, and lovely to hear. What nuts does he grow? I guess he likes being able to reciprocate.
> 
> One of the (many) things that I like about living here, is the lovely neighbours that I have. We are not in the habit of popping into each others' houses, but they are friendly and helpful.



Cyril has two large walnut trees.  He's not that keen on nuts, so he gives them to me.

I have some good neighbours here too. We're very rural here, so it's nice to know I can always ask for a hand and vice versa. When my lawnmower threw the toys out of the pram a while back, Cyril came round with his and cut my grass. When his strimmer went *fzzzzt*, I went over with mine and did the bits along his hedge that were getting a bit overgrown.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2017)

Right, I'd better get to bed. It's been a ridiculously long day.

Will need to split logs for the heating tomorrow, but I'll see if I can squeeze a nice ride in as other than wanging some potatoes in the oven for jackets I don't need to cook. Have some pulled pork in the fridge (was a Tesco's Finest one that I snagged for £1.50 on YS) and there's still some veg left from the lot I batch cooked the other day.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> He does live that way and still works a GP Practice in the area.


How does he manage to have the time to do all those things plus write books and appear on Countdown?
He is good though.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Feb 2017)

Bit foggy here.

Cycling into town in a moment whilst others snooze. Though I am sure they will manage to arrive in town fresh faced for beer o'clock.


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 Feb 2017)

Off to Hampshire to see my ex sister in law.
When family members marriages go belly up, I seem to have a penchant for keeping contact with the ex and p.....g off the family member!! Hey ho!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Feb 2017)

Seen on Twitter today - "Brexit, pursued by a Blair"


----------



## summerdays (18 Feb 2017)

I'm waiting my coffee in bed... but I can hear jars and spoons so not long now.... slept in after a friends 50th.... where the music was too loud (well until near the end when I stopped trying to chat to people I hadn't seen in ages and just enjoyed the music!)


----------



## Mireystock (18 Feb 2017)

It's very foggy out there.


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2017)

A bit of weekend overtime, well just until dinner time anyway.
It does mean I get a rare cooked breakfast from the canteen


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Feb 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Seen on Twitter today - "Brexit, pursued by a Blair"


Clever. Billy Wagglestick will be turning in his grave.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Feb 2017)

I'm having my hair coloured.

There will be no more grey.


----------



## mybike (18 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm having my hair coloured.
> 
> There will be no more grey.



Purple?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> Purple?


Blue rinse


----------



## mybike (18 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Blue rinse



Pretty certain you've a bias.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> In other news, I have done half the soldering for the second try of my dynohub to usb converter. The first go I failed to take into account the size of the capacitors and the waterproof switch and connectors. I think I've worked out how to integrate a LiPo charging circuit and cache battery (Adafruit have some great little circuits), but they won't fit unless I can shrink the rectifier and regulator circuit down.



I've no idea what you've just written, but rest assured, I defend your right to write it....


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Bit foggy here.
> 
> Cycling into town in a moment whilst others snooze. Though I am sure they will manage to arrive in town fresh faced for beer o'clock.


Snooze! I went comatose!

Am all caked-up at the Landmark :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Blue rinse


Red to match her new bike....


----------



## mybike (18 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Red to match her new bike....



Whichever it is, a photograph must be provided.


----------



## TVC (18 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've no idea what you've just written, but rest assured, I defend your right to write it....


Engineering stuff, I understood it, but then my company makes chargers for granny carriages and golf carts.


----------



## summerdays (18 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I don't have any problems with grey hairs.


Nor do I (for different reasons to you)..... yet... but they are sneaking in. Some of my siblings took after my dad and started going grey in their 20's and 30's. I'm the eldest and have the least amount of grey hair of the lot of them!


----------



## Vertego (18 Feb 2017)

Breaking news...The weatherman announced what the weather's going to be.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm just back....oi @potsy my third ride in 3 days!! What's more I've completed my target mileage for 2017.


Chapeau! to you Sir


----------



## marknotgeorge (18 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've no idea what you've just written, but rest assured, I defend your right to write it....



I'm beginning to feel the same. Mad Scientist has just got into Pokemon cards, and has been sitting with me choosing a set for her birthday. My sticking point is that every set apparently has a rare card.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Feb 2017)

Ooops they are empty but rest assured they were very nice.

Hop rhizomes collected ready to plant.
Just stopped for a shifter before shopping and then a cycle to a late lunch.


----------



## GM (18 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I'm beginning to feel the same. Mad Scientist has just got into Pokemon cards, and has been sitting with me choosing a set for her birthday. My sticking point is that every set apparently has a rare card.



I didn't realise they still do Pokemon cards. My boy collected them about about 20 years ago when it was all the rage, he had a rare card in his collection that all his friends were very envious of. I think he sold it for mega bucks


----------



## TVC (18 Feb 2017)

We have returned from the big shop. No alcohol, no chocolate, no processed meat. Plenty of veg and fruits. 

We've had enough of winter and cold and eating crap to make us feel better, we've decided it's spring and time go put the stews and pizzas away. Also we pledged Dr Phil that we will do our CLANGERS.


----------



## Speicher (18 Feb 2017)

I will not be gardening today. I was out gardening for about four hours yesterday, with only one break for a hot drink. There were two very straggly ugly overgrown hebes. One had been gradually pruned to see if it grew from the bottom again, which it did.

The other one was bigger and even more unslightly. So I decided to dig it up. By gum, that was hard work, and brute force was used in conjunction with a large spade. I decided that I do not want to do that again in a couple of years' time, so I dugged out the other one as well. With a bare patch in the garden, I did some more dugging, and added compost, and then to make it look not so bare, I put in some divided-up clumps of daffodils which needed moving.

There was a sort of baby plantlet from one of the hebes, and this was replanted as well. It is the wrong time of year for that, but I have taken the chance on that. That digging episode was followed by more cutting down of old foliage, and sieving compost.

When we get some warmer weather, it will be ready for some more plants, probably ones from other congested areas in the garden, a Salvia Hotlips, nothing to do with Hotlips Houlihan, if you must know.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm having my hair coloured.
> 
> There will be no more grey.


For a few days


----------



## Speicher (18 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> For a few days



Why is it that grey can look very distinguished on handsome men?


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We have returned from the big shop. No alcohol, no chocolate, no processed meat. Plenty of veg and fruits.
> 
> We've had enough of winter and cold and eating crap to make us feel better, we've decided it's spring and time go put the stews and pizzas away. Also we pledged Dr Phil that we will do our CLANGERS.


You are going to eat The Clangers


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> It's a bike! And I'm with @Gravity Aided on this.
> 
> Dustcaps keep the dirt out, not just water.


Yes, usually bikes left behind are some mass market bicycle shaped object that isn't worth the rust remover. Although you get the rare gem, every now and again, like this here.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Feb 2017)

Well post haircut Wimpers wanted to visit her fave wine shop. We secured a window seat to look out across the road, the old church and local buildings....
















BUT

As soon as we sat down....


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2017)

Views of the new bicycle?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well post haircut Wimpers wanted to visit her fave wine shop. We secured a window seat to look out across the road, the old church and local buildings....
> 
> 
> View attachment 338414
> ...


Donning my detective's hat, if the 2nd photo is as soon as you sat down, how come both wine glasses are fuller than in the first?


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Donning my detective's hat, if the 2nd photo is as soon as you sat down, how come both wine glasses are fuller than in the first?


 please have my badge you deserve it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Donning my detective's hat, if the 2nd photo is as soon as you sat down, how come both wine glasses are fuller than in the first?


I blame the continuity department....


----------



## GM (18 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Why is it that grey can look very distinguished on handsome men?



Also, there's nothing wrong with women with grey hair......


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Donning my detective's hat, if the 2nd photo is as soon as you sat down, how come both wine glasses are fuller than in the first?


Refills.


----------



## GM (18 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> 4th Refills.



FTFY


----------



## TVC (18 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You are going to eat The Clangers


Connect
Learn
(be) Active 5 portions of fun a day
Notice
Give back
Eat well
Relax
Sleep


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Feb 2017)

We moved on after one but I did buy a bottle of the gorgeous rose I had.

Lunch now and then perhaps a sly one before we pedal home.

A very louche Saturday.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Feb 2017)

GM said:


> FTFY


----------



## postman (18 Feb 2017)

Nice to see you on a Cycle forum Margaret


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm just back....oi @potsy my third ride in 3 days!! *What's more I've completed my target mileage for 2017.*



So have I, and it only took me one ride 



Speicher said:


> Why is it that grey can look very distinguished on handsome men?


We are just lucky


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I don't have any problems with grey hairs.



I wear my grey hair with pride, battle scars from a life well lived


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We moved on after one but I did buy a bottle of the gorgeous rose I had.
> 
> Lunch now and then perhaps a sly one before we pedal home.
> 
> A very louche Saturday.




Just a small one....


----------



## alicat (18 Feb 2017)

Finished my jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2017)

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.../crazy-pedros-manchester-kebab-pizza-12615517


----------



## summerdays (18 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Why is it that grey can look very distinguished on handsome men?


I've seen quite a few beautiful grey haired ladies.... one of my friends has gone a beautiful steel grey, long and shiny. She used to be a dark brown colour.


----------



## Katherine (18 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.../crazy-pedros-manchester-kebab-pizza-12615517


That actually looks delicious! 

CC pizza night anyone?


----------



## Katherine (18 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> I've seen quite a few beautiful grey haired ladies.... one of my friends has gone a beautiful steel grey, long and shiny. She used to be a dark brown colour.


I describe mine as silver streaks!


----------



## Katherine (18 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4688416, member: 21629"]Time to get my fat ass out.[/QUOTE]


----------



## postman (18 Feb 2017)

I have two tone hair,some is silver some is pink.Don't care today i am a happy bunny.Both kids are home from Uni short visit for one, a whole week for the other.Meal out tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2017)

Quiet day here after yesterday's mega-long busy one. It was half 3 before I finally hit the sack.

Too stiff and sore to go out for a ride - I really put some welly into it on the way home last night including riding up my bogey hill instead of walking it as I normally do, and am now paying for that. Done some stretching to try work the kinks out though.


----------



## Smithbat (18 Feb 2017)

We are 21.5 miles in to our 30 miler at the moment and having a cuppa with my dad. Note to selves, canal towpaths are not nice to cycle on in February. The first 5 miles took over an hour! Still we cheered ourselves up with this beauty....


----------



## Smithbat (18 Feb 2017)

It is there now


----------



## Vertego (18 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Why is it that grey can look very distinguished on handsome men?


No-one's ever told me that, and I've been totally grey for years...well, I suppose that tells me something!


----------



## Haitch (18 Feb 2017)

It's only the third week of February but according to Spotify 28 new CDs of Bach's music have been released so far this year. Is there no end the man's creativity?


----------



## Speicher (18 Feb 2017)

If my fringe were longer, I would look a bit like Margaret Hoolihan in MASH. Until I lose some weight, she is slimmer in the physog than I am. The losing of the weight is a work in progress.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4688547, member: 21629"]Few miles ride around town. Noticed couple of UFO (Unknown Floating Objects) in local lake.

View attachment 338466
[/QUOTE]
Perhaps someone shouted ''duck'' at them....


----------



## StuAff (18 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4688560, member: 21629"]Actually it's the next episode of The Hunger Games ...

View attachment 338470
[/QUOTE]
Must be really good bread in that water.....


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2017)

My son has been dropped off for his school skiing trip - lucky sod. Long coach journey to Austria for 5 days skiing before coming back next Sunday.

Garage door repaired - bloody thing nearly fell off when one of the cables snapped. One side went up, the other down. A quick trip to B&Q for a new cable. Most of the faffing was taking the pre-load out of the spring and getting the cable length just right.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Feb 2017)

@fossyant I'm liking that for the DIY skills. Our back door step has seemingly gone rotten and has now fallen off! I think I might be lacking the skills to get a new one back on!

I am lucky that I kept our old hardwood front door. I have cut a side section off this, planed it brown to size and sanded it off.

I have just finished with the router putting a wide groove down the bottom to fit a ridge in the motar. I still haven't sussed a way to keep it all in place. I cannot take the door frame apart and I do not want to drill through the DPC.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Feb 2017)

The dishwasher decided not to play nicely last night.

I have let a Food Scientist loose on it


----------



## StuAff (18 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The dishwasher decided not to play nicely last night.
> 
> I have let a Food Scientist loose on it


If he gets it wrong, there's always the option of replacing it....


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Feb 2017)

It's not that old unlike the Food Scientist


----------



## tyred (18 Feb 2017)

Life isn't fair. Why do I never get served by the attractive bar maid?


----------



## Smithbat (18 Feb 2017)

Yes, I did it! 30.9 miles and I am not dead!!!


----------



## TVC (18 Feb 2017)

This evening's food poncery and I'm not even a food scientist. It's a good job Potsy has me on ignore.

Home made lamb shish, roasted veg, couscous, humus and a harissa mayo.







This evening's entertainment will come from Mr Lee Hurst. Another trip up town.


----------



## TVC (18 Feb 2017)

User said:


> If you hadn't said what all that was, I would have suggested you get the dog to the vet.


Oi, stop knicking Potsy's job.

I know it looks strange to some, wot with there being no chips and the like.


----------



## Speicher (18 Feb 2017)

Did you cook the grasshopper? It looks like it is still hungry and trying to eat the humus.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4688653, member: 21629"]May go to visit Bodiam Castle tomorrow but it depends on my level of laziness.[/QUOTE]
Good place to visit :-)


----------



## Smithbat (18 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This evening's food poncery and I'm not even a food scientist. It's a good job Potsy has me on ignore.
> 
> Home made lamb shish, roasted veg, couscous, humus and a harissa mayo.
> 
> ...


That looks lovely. We are having a takeaway.


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This evening's food poncery and I'm not even a food scientist. It's a good job Potsy has me on ignore.
> 
> Home made lamb shish, roasted veg, couscous, humus and a harissa mayo.
> 
> ...


I was about to order some pizza but I no longer feel hungry


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @fossyant I'm liking that for the DIY skills.



I probably could have repaired the door with a brake cable as the garage door cable is similar, but slightly thicker. I locked one end of the cable off with a cable clamp, threaded it through the cable 'cone' then down to the door roller, and looped it and finished off with another cable clamp. It took a few 'ups and downs' to get the door going up evenly as the spring tension was way out on the damaged side. Allen key and a screw driver to take the load out of the spring, then pulled the cable taught, and tried again. Took about 6 times to slowly tighten the cable until the door lifted evenly. Such a small component that can actually end up with the up and over door nearly falling off.

At least I've used my newish cable cutters I bought about 6 months ago for the bike.

With the step repair, can you cut out a sufficient amount from the frame to slot the new 'step' in ? The expanding wood glue you can get is outstanding. I was told about it by a joiner (the guy opposite me in the hospital ward when I broke my spine). You can get 5 minute or 30 minute setting. I chose the 30 minute. 

I've used it to stop squeaking stairs (the whole staircase actually) and also to strengthen fitting of battons to the house and garage wall for a heavy gate to be hung off it. It sticks well with brick ! Everbuild expending wood adhesive. http://www.everbuild.co.uk/adhesives/wood/30-Minute-Polyurethane-Wood-Adhesive-Gel


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2017)

Just sitting down to watch the Formula E race from Buenos Aires.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Feb 2017)

Ahem!
The dishwasher is working. 
:-)


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ahem!
> The dishwasher is working.
> :-)


Electrical?


----------



## roadrash (18 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> If you ate off a plank of wood like TVC and Lu, you wouldn't need a dishwasher.



yeah,.... just use a sander


----------



## TVC (18 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> I was about to order some pizza but I no longer feel hungry


Seriously, put me back on ignore. It's for your own good.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This evening's food poncery and I'm not even a food scientist. It's a good job Potsy has me on ignore.
> 
> Home made lamb shish, roasted veg, couscous, humus and a harissa mayo.
> 
> ...


Hope you don't mind me saying, but at a glance having just come in from the pub, that looked rather like something a cat would honk up


----------



## hopless500 (18 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ahem!
> The dishwasher is working.
> :-)


For how long?


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Hope you don't mind me saying, but at a glance having just come in from the pub, that looked rather like something a cat would honk up



Can't be. There aren't any random bits of mouse.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Feb 2017)

I am wearing a pair of earrings that I haven't worn in 20 years


----------



## hopless500 (18 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Can't be. There aren't any random bits of mouse.


Hard to tell


----------



## Speicher (18 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ahem!
> The dishwasher is working.
> :-)



Again? and on a Saturday, I thought you had been working all week.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Hard to tell



Let's just say I'm speaking from experience here...


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Can't be. There aren't any random bits of mouse.


You haven't seen pudding yet


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> You haven't seen pudding yet



I am assuming that you're referring to chocolate puddings?


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4688984, member: 21629"]Just have found out that my aunt's cat still alive.  She's (the cat) 16 years old now. [/QUOTE]

15 is the average lifespan for a cat, so that's a reasonable innings. A friend of mine recently lost a cat who was a few weeks short of her 19th birthday.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Let's just say I'm speaking from experience here...


I also have experience. Revolting isn't it.


----------



## tyred (18 Feb 2017)

I walked all over the Sligo mountainside today so think this is justified refuelling!


----------



## hopless500 (18 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> 15 is the average lifespan for a cat, so that's a reasonable innings. A friend of mine recently lost a cat who was a few weeks short of her 19th birthday.


My first girl got to 21.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Feb 2017)

tyred said:


> I walked all over the Sligo mountainside today so think this is justified refuelling!
> View attachment 338527


Um. What is it?


----------



## Dec66 (18 Feb 2017)

I popped into Young's Cycles in Coney Hall today, on a mission to find kiddie pedals with straps. I was expecting to find an array of esoteric racing machines, but what I found instead was a large amount of brand new Raleigh Choppers, many of them Sprints.

Except they weren't brand new, as the single piece seats testified; these were vintage Choppers, lovingly restored to their former glory, impeccably detailed and finished, looking just like the day they came off the line in Nottingham.

Suddenly it was 1974 again. Or it would have been, had it not been for the Raleigh Grifters all over the place, too.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I also have experience. Revolting isn't it.



Especially when you step in it... barefoot...


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> For how long?


Well until it finished!


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Feb 2017)




----------



## hopless500 (18 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 338531


Wol's looking a little wooden faced.


----------



## tyred (18 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Um. What is it?



Thai chicken curry with rice, chips and a pint bottle of my favourite cider (Orchard Thieves)


----------



## Vertego (18 Feb 2017)

Stop Press! ... My legs are hurting


----------



## postman (18 Feb 2017)

I exercise all week.a bit on the turbo and some light weights at home.So what do i do tonight.a bag of nuts and TWO bars of chocolate.Why.


----------



## Smithbat (18 Feb 2017)

Vertego said:


> Stop Press! ... My legs are hurting


MIne too! I will never cycle through mud again.


----------



## postman (18 Feb 2017)

Better mundane news my daughter home from Uni is just finishing off making my late birthday cake,We eat it tomorrow.extra training next week.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @fossyant I'm liking that for the DIY skills. Our back door step has seemingly gone rotten and has now fallen off! I think I might be lacking the skills to get a new one back on!
> 
> I am lucky that I kept our old hardwood front door. I have cut a side section off this, planed it brown to size and sanded it off.
> 
> I have just finished with the router putting a wide groove down the bottom to fit a ridge in the motar. I still haven't sussed a way to keep it all in place. I cannot take the door frame apart and I do not want to drill through the DPC.



Yes we have a rotten back step, but replacing it isn't going to be easy. Its backed up against the concrete kitchen floor with a concrete ramp built against the outside.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Yes, I did it! 30.9 miles and I am not dead!!!



Well done. I've been studying the route of tomorrows charity ride tonight, I've discovered a couple of lanes on the route that I haven't ridden before, that despite me riding round the area for over twenty five years. I'm doing the short route tomorrow, which will be strange as in the past I've always done the long route.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2017)

After our Son and granddaughter left at dinner time we drove down to Warwick for lunch then spent a pleasant afternoon wandering round the shops and the market.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> I probably could have repaired the door with a brake cable as the garage door cable is similar, but slightly thicker. I locked one end of the cable off with a cable clamp, threaded it through the cable 'cone' then down to the door roller, and looped it and finished off with another cable clamp. It took a few 'ups and downs' to get the door going up evenly as the spring tension was way out on the damaged side. Allen key and a screw driver to take the load out of the spring, then pulled the cable taught, and tried again. Took about 6 times to slowly tighten the cable until the door lifted evenly. Such a small component that can actually end up with the up and over door nearly falling off.
> 
> At least I've used my newish cable cutters I bought about 6 months ago for the bike.
> 
> ...


I'm using it to build a little flatboat scow later this year.


----------



## TVC (18 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Hope you don't mind me saying, but at a glance having just come in from the pub, that looked rather like something a cat would honk up


You feed your cat too well. 

Others claim to know about cooking but never mention their own food because we all know it comes out of the microwave. Just saying.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2017)

roadrash said:


> yeah,.... just use a sander


Heck, just throw the plates in the fireplace and heat the house.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4688984, member: 21629"]Just have found out that my aunt's cat still alive.  She's (the cat) 16 years old now. [/QUOTE]
We knew of one live to be 21, according to the older kids in my neighborhood. Outlived her first masters, who were in their 90's, direct immigrants from Bavaria as youngsters, fleeing German(read Prussian) unification. Then she lived with a large Czech-American family in a three decker house across the street, and she died there when I was a teen, of old age.


----------



## TVC (18 Feb 2017)

Had an amusing evening with Lee Hurst, but just remembered that the pub is open for another hour and a half. Time to go and socialise


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> MIne too! I will never cycle through mud again.


Yes, you will. One of the hazards in the life we have chosen


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Had an amusing evening with Lee Hurst, but just remembered that the pub is open for another hour and a half. Time to go and socialise


Wow!
You do that too?
Most people just look at their phone, and ignore what have.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2017)

Dec66 said:


> I popped into Young's Cycles in Coney Hall today, on a mission to find kiddie pedals with straps. I was expecting to find an array of esoteric racing machines, but what I found instead was a large amount of brand new Raleigh Choppers, many of them Sprints.
> 
> Except they weren't brand new, as the single piece seats testified; these were vintage Choppers, lovingly restored to their former glory, impeccably detailed and finished, looking just like the day they came off the line in Nottingham.
> 
> Suddenly it was 1974 again. Or it would have been, had it not been for the Raleigh Grifters all over the place, too.


Young's bikes were the first good road bikes that I owned. The first was a beauty and it took me to the coast and back many weekends over the summers. I even managed the longest trip I'd ever done on it - London-Southampton-London - though, truth be told, I only overlooked the port, bought a big bottle of Tizer and cycled back, buying copious mugs of sugary tea in the many transport caffs on the way back along the A3. I believe I did the 170-odd miles in jeans and no butt mattressing whatsoever. I can't for the life of me remember when and how that bike and me parted company; it really should have been a bike for life. I also remember buying a 2nd hand Carlton from Young's little shop, since disappeared without trace, in Trafalgar Road, Greenwich - a bike which stayed with me until after the millennium. 

That's my bit of Young's nostalgia.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You feed your cat too well.
> 
> Others claim to know about cooking but never mention their own food because we all know it comes out of the microwave. Just saying.


Who?


----------



## hopless500 (18 Feb 2017)

User said:


> You know, the ones who eat beetroot sandwiches.


Beetroot? 
But still, who??


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2017)

Now watching "Half Ton Dad" on Really. Scary... 72 stones... Eating 30,000 calories a day. That's more than what I eat in two weeks... 

Actually, it's really sad, watching this.


----------



## tyred (19 Feb 2017)

Pub bands get better the more you drink!


----------



## TVC (19 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wow!
> You do that too?
> Most people just look at their phone, and ignore what have.


OK so we sat in the pub, got chatting to the couple next to us. He had dark skin, turns out his family is from the Fijian island where we got married. We now have new friends. Also, the landlord and Landlady of the pub have bought tickets to see Lost Voice Guy with us tomorrow. You don't get that from looking at your status updates. The landlady also threatened to publish our leaving dance. Oops.

Go out, talk to people.

CLANGERS line one: connect.


----------



## TVC (19 Feb 2017)

tyred said:


> Pub bands get better the more you drink!


True. Anyone who performs publically should be applauded, they make your evening better.


----------



## Speicher (19 Feb 2017)

Time for bed soon!


----------



## tyred (19 Feb 2017)

The party is only starting.


----------



## TVC (19 Feb 2017)

tyred said:


> The party is only starting.


Leicester Comedy Festival lasts another 8 days, we have to pace ourselves. Night


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @fossyant I'm liking that for the DIY skills. Our back door step has seemingly gone rotten and has now fallen off! I think I might be lacking the skills to get a new one back on!
> 
> I am lucky that I kept our old hardwood front door. I have cut a side section off this, planed it brown to size and sanded it off.
> 
> I have just finished with the router putting a wide groove down the bottom to fit a ridge in the motar. I still haven't sussed a way to keep it all in place. I cannot take the door frame apart and I do not want to drill through the DPC.


The old one had been fitted incorrectly, the groove is a drip channel and is there to stop water running back and rotting the threshold. If it has been cemented up it won't work and the threshold will rot.
Chisel off that cement and fix the new one down with 3 screws (preferably Brass) and rawl plugs but set the threshold on a bead of Silicon ensuring the drip channel is clear.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2017)

tyred said:


> Pub bands get better the more *they* drink!



FTFY


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2017)

It's dark outside. Better get out for a cycle ride then.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm just back....oi @potsy my third ride in 3 days!! What's more I've completed my target mileage for 2017.



Doesn't mean you can put the bikes away for 9 months though Rocky.....


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This evening's food poncery and I'm not even a food scientist. It's a good job Potsy has me on ignore.
> 
> Home made lamb shish, roasted veg, couscous, humus and a harissa mayo.
> 
> ...



Lee Hurst, there's a blast from the past. Don't really hear from him these days.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2017)

Morning, I've been up and down the stairs like a yo yo, fed Gwen and made hot drinks, made second lot of hot drinks, released and fed kitten, took drinks upstairs only to go back down again to look for a knitting pattern.
Was there a 7 day quiz last week as we couldn't find it?
My wife and I went to the auction yesterday, had a bit of a laugh and bought a few things. I now have an old toboggan, you never know it might snow and no one else wanted it. I've wanted to make one for years but never got round to it and you couldn't buy the wood for the price that I paid.
My wife bought some China animal figures which are quite cute.
Oh! I picked up another clarinet. I might not be learning how to play a clarinet very quickly, but I'm learning how much easier it is to make a sound from one. They differ so much!


----------



## TVC (19 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> A bit like @The Velvet Curtain then


Charming


----------



## mybike (19 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well post haircut Wimpers wanted to visit her fave wine shop. We secured a window seat to look out across the road, the old church and local buildings....
> 
> 
> View attachment 338414
> ...



Marvellous country view. You can see for miles.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> My son has been dropped off for his school skiing trip - lucky sod. Long coach journey to Austria for 5 days skiing before coming back next Sunday.
> 
> Garage door repaired - bloody thing nearly fell off when one of the cables snapped. One side went up, the other down. A quick trip to B&Q for a new cable. Most of the faffing was taking the pre-load out of the spring and getting the cable length just right.


I know the feeling, there is quite a bit of tension in that spring. My neighbour, who is not mechanically minded continued to try to open his door when one had gone and bent the door. Out came the hammer and dolly and pop rivet gun and a lot of faffing about.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Feb 2017)

Limbering up with tea for a bike ride on a very lovely morning.


----------



## mybike (19 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This evening's food poncery and I'm not even a food scientist. It's a good job Potsy has me on ignore.
> 
> Home made lamb shish, roasted veg, couscous, humus and a harissa mayo.
> 
> ...



Is that a bread board or a cheese board, I can't make up my mind.


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Limbering up with tea for a bike ride on a very lovely morning.



I have a short charity ride this morning.

http://www.coventry.gov.uk/events/e...ntry_road_club_sportivecycle_ride_for_charity


----------



## mybike (19 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> I am assuming that you're referring to chocolate puddings?



I thought they were already there, the brown things, but the wife suggested they came from the dog.



tyred said:


> I walked all over the Sligo mountainside today so think this is justified refuelling!
> View attachment 338527



I'd send it back.


----------



## tyred (19 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I am wearing a pair of earrings that I haven't worn in 20 years



Just goes to show that if you keep something long enough it will come back into fashion!


----------



## tyred (19 Feb 2017)

Knocknarea is shrouded in mist this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2017)

It is grey here at the moment. I can't remember if yesterday started off in a similar way but the afternoon was bright and sunny.

My voice is gradually returning, I could only make a few squeaks yesterday.
I almost forgot! I caught sight of a large Pog in our Frond yesterday, it seems as though they will be getting busy soon.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I have a short charity ride this morning.
> 
> http://www.coventry.gov.uk/events/e...ntry_road_club_sportivecycle_ride_for_charity


Hope the sun shines for you or at least it stays dry.


----------



## summerdays (19 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I almost forgot! I caught sight of a large Pog in our Frond yesterday, it seems as though they will be getting busy soon.


As I'm nowhere need finished on building them a new home I'd rather they crossed their legs for a bit longer! Ive left half the old pond, but removed all the plants, I'm wondering if I need to put a few back to make them feel more at home there.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Feb 2017)

We are waiting


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> As I'm nowhere need finished on building them a new home I'd rather they crossed their legs for a bit longer! Ive left half the old pond, but removed all the plants, I'm wondering if I need to put a few back to make them feel more at home there.


We had an old plastic washing up bowl sunk into the ground and had a pair living in it, we also had one underneath our wooden shed who would answer whenever you opened the creaking door.


----------



## Smithbat (19 Feb 2017)

I am sat here doing my crochet and watching Great Canal Journeys with Timothy West and Prunella Scales. Theirs really is a wonderful marriage.


----------



## TVC (19 Feb 2017)

I have just cut the lawn.

I will now sit down.


----------



## Speicher (19 Feb 2017)

I would like to have a Frond with Pogs in it. Sometimes there are Pogs in my garden. Last year there was a wow slorm nesting in my garden. I can confirm that they are neither slow nor worm.

There is a meadows/wetlands area within walking distance. I try to find out when the Cans are expecting their Swygnets.


----------



## Speicher (19 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy should be able to advise. He taught David Attenborough everything he knows.




I have more digging to do today. I do not have a shed.  I am on the lookout for an old wooden wendy house, to store the unsightly paraphernalia that accompanies the activity of gardening. Something like this, but with a hinged roof. I would add some window boxes and ickle curtains. 







Those first two sentences are not really connected, even tho' they are in physical proximity.


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy should be able to advise. He taught David Attenborough everything he knows.


I would but I'm not sure what language wol is speaking 

In other news... I've just washed the car


----------



## marknotgeorge (19 Feb 2017)

I'm sitting here really, really wishing I'd marked the differently inner tubed but otherwise handlebar bags I carefully packed for the girls.


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2017)

We'll find out soon enough.

At least I've given the pigeons a nice shiny object to aim for again


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Feb 2017)

We are back from a 22miler which involved a two sausage breakfast.


----------



## TVC (19 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are back from a 22miler which involved a two sausage breakfast.


Is that a euphomism?


----------



## Katherine (19 Feb 2017)

Back from my second ride of the weekend!! This one was a bit easier and involved a wondrous hot bacon barm. It was a litle slow in coming and I was starting to wish that I'd had cake instead but when it arrived I made short work of it and decided that actually it was definately worth waiting for. Especially as Mr K is not only on a diet but not eating processed meat either, so I don't even buy bacon at the moment!


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are back from a 22miler which involved a two sausage breakfast.


Similar distance to me, but no sausages were consumed


----------



## hopless500 (19 Feb 2017)

@potsy... I have receive a reply ref your bird pic....
< it's a Robin with bad case of feather mites on the head! The bill looks odd but I think is actually the bird holding some food it's picked up from the bird table.>


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> @potsy... I have receive a reply ref your bird pic....
> < it's a Robin with bad case of feather mites on the head! The bill looks odd but I think is actually the bird holding some food it's picked up from the bird table.>


Wow, thanks for that, it was the poor quality picture that made it look like something else then? 

Mine are currently ignoring the new feed I put out yesterday, one of those half coconut shells filled with suet and insects, ponces!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2017)

Mrs M seems less than happy that I have managed to find a previously lost object, which she has been searching for almost constantly for about a week, within a minute of starting my search.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Have you been accused of hiding it?


Hahaha, indeed I have been


----------



## TVC (19 Feb 2017)

Just off out for our annual rendezvous with Lost Voice Guy, this time the landlords of the pub are coming with us to check him out. Afterwards a slap-up meal at the best Mangal in Leicester. Tough life.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2017)

Just back from a ride.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Hahaha, indeed I have been


I have made a post-it to stick on the fridge to commemorate the moment


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have made a post-it to stick on the fridge to commemorate the moment
> View attachment 338637



You should do a post it for the best drawer ever.  You're certainly one of my favourites.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> You should do a post it for the best drawer ever.  You're certainly one of my favourites.


I bet he's even got a whole chest full of drawers at home.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I bet he's even got a whole chest full of drawers at home.



I had to check that was a correct spelling of someone who draws.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I had to check that was a correct spelling of someone who draws.


Sorry, it was just me being marmosettish.


----------



## alicat (19 Feb 2017)

Time for my weekly dose of housework. 40 mins to finish it before Call the Midwife.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Wait 'til she posts the _decree nisi..._


She probably wouldn't be able to find it


----------



## StuAff (19 Feb 2017)

Back (90 mins or so ago) having done this month's century, to Salisbury and back. 5000ft of climbing, and 57 miles into a headwind. I appreciate this is extraordinary by mundane standards, but it's fairly ordinary for me


----------



## TVC (19 Feb 2017)

Great new show from Lost Voice Guy, and Lee gave me a signed DVD.

At the Turkish restaurant we ordered the mixed platter for two. They must have meant two Potsys


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Great new show from Lost Voice Guy, and Lee gave me a signed DVD.
> 
> At the Turkish restaurant we ordered the mixed platter for two. They must have meant two Potsys
> 
> View attachment 338687


I see one portion, where's yours?


----------



## StuAff (19 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Great new show from Lost Voice Guy, and Lee gave me a signed DVD.
> 
> At the Turkish restaurant we ordered the mixed platter for two. They must have meant two Potsys
> 
> View attachment 338687


That's a light snack...(admittedly I'm still eating, worked up an appetite...)


----------



## Dec66 (19 Feb 2017)

Disappointment no. 1; I was meant to be doing The Hell of the Ashdown today. Weather was absolutely perfect. Instead, I was on call, so I couldn't go.

Disappointment no. 2; one of my Marigold Variatums died today. The eldest spotted it parked up in the corner of the tank.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Disappointment no. 1; I was meant to be doing The Hell of the Ashdown today. Weather was absolutely perfect. Instead, I was on call, so I couldn't go.
> 
> Disappointment no. 2; one of my Marigold Variatums died today. The eldest spotted it parked up in the corner of the tank.


Is that a fish?


----------



## Dec66 (19 Feb 2017)

Yes.

Variatus, not variatum. Pardon typo.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Feb 2017)

Dec66 said:


> View attachment 338694
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Variatus, not variatum. Pardon typo.


Aha, that's why Google let me down.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2017)

User said:


> That is a bit of an odd platter.


It's salad, goes with the bowl of food.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Dodgy shirt as well...


----------



## TVC (19 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Dodgy shirt as well...


It's a dress.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's a dress.


You are wearing a dress?


----------



## TVC (19 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You are wearing a dress?


It is the weekend.


----------



## TVC (19 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> CC is a broad church. It caters for all tastes


And some with no taste at all


----------



## TVC (19 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Should we talk about Potsy behind his back?


I'm game.


----------



## mybike (19 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Mrs M seems less than happy that I have managed to find a previously lost object, which she has been searching for almost constantly for about a week, within a minute of starting my search.



There's ingratitude for you. And of course you didn't rub it in, did you.


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2017)

Lovely meal at the old mill tonight.

http://www.chefandbrewer.com/pub/old-mill-baginton/c0202/


----------



## mybike (19 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Great new show from Lost Voice Guy, and Lee gave me a signed DVD.
> 
> At the Turkish restaurant we ordered the mixed platter for two. They must have meant two Potsys
> 
> View attachment 338687



Where's the chopping board.


----------



## mybike (19 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Dodgy shirt as well...



Designed to disguise spills.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2017)

Yellow sticker lurk in Tesco today... Hardly anything to be had - no fruit or veg, no bread or anything from the bakery, so will have to go during the week. But didn't come home empty handed. Got some Powters sausages for my lovely neighbour, a tray with two steaks for the girls (yes, I know, I *do* spoil them) and some pollock off the fish counter and some beef mince for me. Oh yes, and the piece de resistance was the 28 day matured beef joint that was marked down from £9.74 to £2.92. 

I had some caramelized onion sausages for me, but some twunt saw fit to lift them from my trolley rather than find their own.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Yellow sticker lurk in Tesco today... Hardly anything to be had - no fruit or veg, no bread or anything from the bakery, so will have to go during the week. But didn't come home empty handed. Got some Powters sausages for my lovely neighbour, a tray with two steaks for the girls (yes, I know, I *do* spoil them) and some pollock off the fish counter and some beef mince for me. Oh yes, and the piece de resistance was the 28 day matured beef joint that was marked down from £9.74 to £2.92.
> 
> I had some caramelized onion sausages for me, *but some twunt saw fit to lift them from my trolley rather than find their own*.



That's just arse, I know people commit murder and all but that's low.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> That's just arse, I know people commit murder and all but that's low.



Alas, it's not the first time it's happened to me and it won't be the last... It's just very irritating however, as I rather fancied some sausage sandwiches for lunch this week.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Alas, it's not the first time it's happened to me and it won't be the last... It's just very irritating however, as I rather fancied some sausage sandwiches for lunch this week.



My only advice comes in rhyme,
I hope it reaches you in time.
Treat your trolley like your bike,
ne'er let it out your sight.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> My only advice comes in rhyme,
> I hope it reaches you in time.
> Treat your trolley like your bike,
> ne'er let it out your sight.



Love it 

Wish it would be so easy though, I've had stuff pilfered right in front of me while I'm looking.  Maybe I should electrify my trolley so it goes *fzzzzzt* if someone sticks their sticky fingers in it.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Love it
> 
> Wish it would be so easy though, I've had stuff pilfered right in front of me while I'm looking.  Maybe I should electrify my trolley so it goes *fzzzzzt* if someone sticks their sticky fingers in it.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2017)

You should find the nasty person and put something really expensive in their trolley and hope they don't notice it when it gets scanned


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2017)

Oh, sorry, nearly forgot to mention that my biro ran out of ink this afternoon. 
Luckily, I had a spare one.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Feb 2017)

There's a flat tyre in the back of the van, and I don't have a spare. I'm on borrowed time. I'm wondering how long I can push my luck.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2017)

slowmotion said:


> There's a flat tyre in the back of the van, and I don't have a spare. I'm on borrowed time. *I'm wondering how long I can push my luck.*


Why push it? Stick it in the back of the van and drive it around!


----------



## slowmotion (20 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Why push it? Stick it in the back of the van and drive it around!


The problem is its flatness. It's looking very flaccid and sad.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4689223, member: 9609"]BREAKING NEWS - FROG ACTIVITY

Big sign of spring, lots and lots of frog noises coming from the pond tonight, must be the strange warm weather that has woken them up, great to hear them.[/QUOTE]
Fried frog legs!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have just cut the lawn.
> 
> I will now sit down.


I sit down to cut the lawn. If I'm standing, the riding mower won't work.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> CC is a broad church. It caters for all tastes


I'm a spiky Anglo-Catholic, due to my geographic location. a swath of the States, from South Carolina up through Wisscaaansinnn is referred to as "The Biretta Belt".


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2017)

Oh, and I rode a metric half century today, as it was so beautiful outdoors.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fried frog legs!


Not much meat on them though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2017)

True. Even on the American Bullfrog.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZwGrXnbMUw


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Feb 2017)

I have just filled the Earl Grey teabag caddy with some Earl Grey teabags I found lurking in my locker at work. They are erm slightly past their sell by date.

Wonder if it will be noticed?


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Feb 2017)

Oh dear the heating is on in the train.

I may be falling asleep rather quick......


----------



## TVC (20 Feb 2017)

I may have eaten too much meat last night, it was rather nice though.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Feb 2017)

.


Hill Wimp said:


> I have just filled the Earl Grey teabag caddy with some Earl Grey teabags I found lurking in my locker at work. They are erm slightly past their sell by date.
> 
> Wonder if it will be noticed?


Yes


----------



## Katherine (20 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> My only advice comes in rhyme,
> I hope it reaches you in time.
> Treat your trolley like your bike,
> ne'er let it out your sight.



Someone deliberately took my trolley once, when I turned round it wasn't there because the lady had already pushed it round to the next aisle at quite a pace. I caught up and took it back. I was so shocked I didn't report it but they probably wouldn't have been able to do anything. I never let it out of sight now, always keep one hand on it if I'm turned away, and my bag is under the shopping. 



Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, and I rode a metric half century today, as it was so beautiful outdoors.


Yey!! Well done.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Someone deliberately took my trolley once, when I turned round it wasn't there because the lady had already pushed it round to the next aisle at quite a pace. I caught up and took it back. I was so shocked I didn't report it but they probably wouldn't have been able to do anything. I never let it out of sight now, always keep one hand on it if I'm turned away, and my bag is under the shopping.
> 
> 
> Yey!! Well done.



That's just strange behaviour I don't understand. (Manchester related maybe, born thieves I'm led to believe)


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2017)

A week off work. Just me and my daughter (son is skiing). Think we'll go to the Trafford Centre to play crazy golf, and eat some Chinese or Thai food, and maybe look at a couple of shops (no more !! ). 

I dropped my car off at the garage for new rear shocks, so will knick my wife's car !


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2017)

I'm just back from a 3 mile run, it's blumen warm out there...its February for goodness sake.


----------



## potsy (20 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Think we'll go to the Trafford Centre


Oh dear God, rather you than me


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Oh dear God, rather you than me



I know !  There is food to look forward too though . Going into Manchester on Weds for a Japanese lunch and maybe a beer or two.


----------



## potsy (20 Feb 2017)

Bird bath being delivered soon, the Manc birds will soon be enjoying their outdoor swimming pool.

Sun is out too, very strange.


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Bird bath being delivered soon, the Manc birds will soon be enjoying their outdoor swimming pool.
> 
> Sun is out too, very strange.



You'll have your own Nature Reserve soon ! I have put out bird food for a change - I keep forgetting !!


----------



## potsy (20 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> You'll have your own Nature Reserve soon ! I have put out bird food for a change - I keep forgetting !!


It's more of a squirrel reserve but the occasional bird visits too


----------



## Speicher (20 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I sit down to cut the lawn. If I'm standing, the riding mower won't work.





Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, and I rode a metric half century today, as it was so beautiful outdoors.



How big is your garden?


----------



## potsy (20 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Wanna borrow an air rifle?


For next time TVC comes to Mancland?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> How big is your garden?


Which reminds me: Do wheel hoe miles count? As mine is made from a disused bicycle.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2017)

I've spent most of the morning messing about on my new phone. I suppose I'd better get on with the housework this afternoon.


----------



## marknotgeorge (20 Feb 2017)

Nothing of note has happened today so far. My life is so boring, it's not even mundane!


----------



## Dec66 (20 Feb 2017)

I just had a walk down past St. Paul's, over the former wobbly bridge, along the South Bank, over Hungerford Bridge, and back along the Embankment. Very pleasant day for it , most unseasonal.

London seems almost habitable on days like this.**





**Almost.


----------



## Smithbat (20 Feb 2017)

It is time to start taking the dry shampoo to work, warm weather equals sweaty head.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Which reminds me: Do wheel hoe miles count? As mine is made from a disused bicycle.


It's just a new design of bike so count 'em I say.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> You should find the nasty person and put something really expensive in their trolley and hope they don't notice it when it gets scanned



Now I just might do that next time  Or I could put something embarrassing in the trolley instead


----------



## Speicher (20 Feb 2017)

I am trying to consolidate some itty bitty bits of savings from various directions into one place. Why, if I have lived at this address for more than ten years, and the relevant company has sent post to me at this address, do I now have to provide evidence in duplicate of my address? The money will be electronically transferred.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just filled the Earl Grey teabag caddy with some Earl Grey teabags I found lurking in my locker at work. They are erm slightly past their sell by date.
> 
> Wonder if it will be noticed?



Probably not  Unless the packet was unsealed, in which case the tea might not be quite as flavoursome as it ought to be. But it won't kill anyone if that's what you were thinking.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> It's more of a squirrel reserve but the occasional bird visits too



I grease the bird feeder poles. Confuses the hell out of the squirrels and it's hysterically funny to watch.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> It is time to start taking the dry shampoo to work, warm weather equals sweaty head.



Cheap tip - use talcum powder. It's the same thing. I use cat grooming powder as it's also the same thing.


----------



## Smithbat (20 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Cheap tip - use talcum powder. It's the same thing. I use cat grooming powder as it's also the same thing.


can you still get talc? I cant remember the last time I saw any.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (20 Feb 2017)

Getting an old watch strap off and then fitting a new one is more difficult than it looks.


----------



## Salad Dodger (20 Feb 2017)

My project to build some cloches to cover the veg patch in the garden is under way. All the wood is cut to size and corner joints have been cut into some of the pieces. I hope to complete the rest of the corner joints tonight.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Feb 2017)

I'm having a break from the annual Ivy trimming at the side of the house, it has to be done sympathetically cos of the Sparrows that roost/nest in it (I cant just blatt it with a hedgetrimmer)


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Oh dear God, rather you than me


...
Manchester, so much to answer for...



Leedsbusdriver said:


> Getting an old watch strap off and then fitting a new one is more difficult than it looks.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Probably not  Unless the packet was unsealed, in which case the tea might not be quite as flavoursome as it ought to be. But it won't kill anyone if that's what you were thinking.


It was unsealed but I haven't heard a squeeze of a complaint yet simple I may have got away with it


----------



## raleighnut (20 Feb 2017)

Rain stopped play on the Ivy (luckily. )


----------



## hopless500 (20 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Which, in the case of Earl Grey, would be an improvement.


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2017)

Just picked up the car. £228 lighter for the new rear shocks. You realise how bad the old ones were - tested it out down one of the most badly surfaced roads locally, and it was fine. The rear suspension would thunk quite a bit - all quiet again.


----------



## User19783 (20 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I've spent most of the morning messing about on my new phone. I suppose I'd better get on with the housework this afternoon.


What phone did you get in the end?


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2017)

I've been out this afternoon, I'm back now.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> can you still get talc? I cant remember the last time I saw any.



Talc aka baby powder :-)


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2017)

I've just come back from picking up my order of 10kg of Royal Canin cat biscuits.


----------



## TVC (20 Feb 2017)

More comedy tonight, Robin Ince, the pub landlords are going again. We seem to spend more time with our local publicans than anyone else. Anyway, it's the final night of five in a row, it will be strange to stay in tomorrow.


----------



## GM (20 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> I've just come back from picking up my order of 10kg of Royal Canin cat biscuits.



10kg's! that's a big bag. We get our 3.5kg of Royal Canin delivered from these people www.zooplus.co.uk. We normally order 2 and that's heavy enough.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2017)

GM said:


> 10kg's! that's a big bag. We get our 3.5kg of Royal Canin delivered from these people www.zooplus.co.uk. We normally order 2 and that's heavy enough.



It's about 6 months' worth supply for my two girls. I have a friend who gets a breeder discount, so she tags on a sack for me when she orders. Otherwise I buy the 4kg sacks from Purrsonal Touch at cat shows if the girls are lucky to win a money off voucher.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2017)

Evening all. It's been a bit busy today, I had to drive my wife to work this morning as my daughter has my car. I also had to wait in for an aerial chap to arrive, apparently 4 G is messing with our telly. 
Whilst he was here he had to go up into the loft, it was only later on that I discovered that the access door was left open so I shut it not wanting the cats to go up there. Tea time, Gwen was here but there was no sign of Schrodie. I wondered if he had sneaked up into the loft. I checked the loft, released the catch, the door seems heavy! There was a kitten stood on it.


----------



## marknotgeorge (20 Feb 2017)

I've just finished the last of Sunday tea's cheesecake. Very nice it was too, for a shop-bought.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2017)

User19783 said:


> What phone did you get in the end?



I ended up with a Samsung J1 with a 4.5 inch screen, I ordered a Samsung Core Prime but they sent me the wrong phone. After some research and an E-Mail conversation I kept the J1.

It's like this one

http://www.phonemore.com/phone/samsung-galaxy-j1-2016-duos-sm-j120gds/3134


----------



## gbb (20 Feb 2017)

Fettling my trek 7100fx, just been rooting about in my various bike bits boxes and found the following..
2 pairs of pads, removed from some Oryx cantis, the pads are like new.
2x gear cable inners, look like S/S, new as well.
A few decent bits of cable outers, better than the well used ones on the trek.
Couple of new brake cable noodles.
Bag of brake cable ends / nipples.

One thing I didn't find that I don't need...but bugs me I didn't see them, a pair of brand new 8 speed ezyfire shifters/ brake levers. Where the blazes are they ?


----------



## User19783 (20 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I ended up with a Samsung J1 with a 4.5 inch screen, I ordered a Samsung Core Prime but they sent me the wrong phone. After some research and an E-Mail conversation I kept the J1.
> 
> It's like this one
> 
> http://www.phonemore.com/phone/samsung-galaxy-j1-2016-duos-sm-j120gds/3134



Nice phone,
I have a HTC with dual Sim, an excellent idea running two sims, at the same time. 
Enjoy.,


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2017)

The auction room had this print listed as a pair of Goldfinches!


----------



## TVC (20 Feb 2017)

I realise that I may only be talking to Rocky and Reg, but Robin Ince was fantastic tonight, never been to a show like it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Feb 2017)

Patio doors wide open at 4am this morning. Not a breath of a breeze.

Looks like it's going to be another lovely day on the beach, shame I'm off to work


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Feb 2017)

There could be someone with quite a headache in Southern Ireland this morning.

Best remember *NOT TO BE SO NOISY 

*


----------



## summerdays (21 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Patio doors wide open at 4am this morning. Not a breath of a breeze.
> 
> Looks like it's going to be another lovely day on the beach, shame I'm off to work


I wouldn't mind just having a nice day.... it was grey, dreary and a bit of a cool wind yesterday and I'd dressed as if it was going to be warm!


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2017)

NettieTheDog the dog woke us up at 3am, naughty girl.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Feb 2017)

It's chucking it down in Leicester.


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2017)

Dull grey and damp in Coventry, we're off to Tamworth with the pensioners club in a bit, shopping and a spot of lunch.


----------



## Katherine (21 Feb 2017)

Banana cakes in the oven. They should have been made last night but I had to turn off the mixer when my mum phoned needing help with her mobile. Somehow she has been using data instead of wifi, costing her pounds and pounds. Hopefully she understands now. By the time I had come off the phone I needed the oven for our meal.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Feb 2017)

Beautiful morning here


----------



## Smithbat (21 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Talc aka baby powder :-)


I will have a look out for some, I suppose I haven't really looked since FT was a baby, I remember there being a scare or something about it a few years ago.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Smithbat (21 Feb 2017)

Grey and dreary here too, I have chanced bringing Maude to work, I have a feeling we may be getting wet on the way home


----------



## postman (21 Feb 2017)

Patio doors wide open at 4am this morning. Not a breath of a breeze.




Patio doors wide open at 4am this morning.----we call that burglary round these here parts.


----------



## postman (21 Feb 2017)

A cave a bloody cave.you were lucky we lived in a midden.No doors or windows,and we ad to dig us way in.






For those darn Sarf a midden is -----a dunghill or refuse heap


----------



## marknotgeorge (21 Feb 2017)

Dry and cloudy, but with patches of brightness here. About 8-10c. Quite a pleasant morning. Why are my arms aching?


----------



## Salad Dodger (21 Feb 2017)

Cloche update: All the wood is now prepared and on the way home from work I will buy some bolts to hold the bases together. Tonight I hope to get the holes drilled for the hoops - 25mm water pipe - and maybe get all the hoops cut to size.


----------



## Smithbat (21 Feb 2017)

postman said:


> A cave a bloody cave.you were lucky we lived in a midden.No doors or windows,and we ad to dig us way in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have to eat a handful of hot gravel before going to work down t'pit?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2017)

I've just made a vegetable curry for tonight's dinner. 

I'm a domestic god.


----------



## Smithbat (21 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just made a vegetable curry for tonight's dinner.
> 
> I'm a domestic god.


If you say that to The Fragrant Mrs P I do hope her reaction will be ..... 'yes dear' with a nod of the head.


----------



## GM (21 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Grey and miserable here in Oxford. Oh what have I done? It was always sunny in Finchley.



Fear not, it's a bit grey and damp here! going to be sunny 24 degrees, clear blue sky later I wish


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2017)

On our way to Tamworth and the suns out


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2017)

First visitor I've seen to the new bird bath, maybe just a recce


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2017)

Just back from a 6 mile run.

Me and Mo Farah...we're the lads from different dads.


----------



## postman (21 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Did you have to eat a handful of hot gravel before going to work down t'pit?




View: https://youtu.be/VKHFZBUTA4k


----------



## mybike (21 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm just back from a 3 mile run, it's blumen warm out there...its February for goodness sake.



Took me by surprise on my ride yesterday.



potsy said:


> Bird bath being delivered soon, the Manc birds will soon be enjoying their outdoor swimming pool.
> 
> Sun is out too, very strange.



Is that through the smog? Presumably they need the bath to wash the soot off.



potsy said:


> It's more of a squirrel reserve but the occasional bird visits too



When they don't have furry tails they're called rats.


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Feb 2017)

I ate a couple of bacon butties with chilli jam this morning (Huddleston's of Windermere maple cured bacon, pukka).


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2017)

I've just seen the first blossoms on the trees in the village. in minute I'm going to tidy the garage.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Dinner's in the over. A half shoulder of lamb, marinaded in ras el hanout overnight, with shallots, tomatoes, chickpeas and some vegetable stock. It'll slow cook for 6+ hours...


You need one of these @User 

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...s.html&usg=AFQjCNGqusryX8P89QoVtbQbAhka_xTOhg


----------



## raleighnut (21 Feb 2017)

Just to prove that @The Velvet Curtain isn't the only one who cooks exotic food this is mine.


----------



## mybike (21 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You're lucky to have patio doors, when I was a lad all we had was an opening to our cave.





postman said:


> A cave a bloody cave.you were lucky we lived in a midden.No doors or windows,and we ad to dig us way in.
> 
> For those darn Sarf a midden is -----a dunghill or refuse heap



You had a cave, all we had was a pile of stones. They had to do as a midden too.


----------



## marknotgeorge (21 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Just to prove that @The Velvet Curtain isn't the only one who cooks exotic food this is mine.
> 
> View attachment 339004


You're eating a hubcap?


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I will have a look out for some, I suppose I haven't really looked since FT was a baby, I remember there being a scare or something about it a few years ago.
> 
> Thanks for the tip



YW.  I use it for my hair and the cats' coats both  The judges always say my cats smell nice.


----------



## mybike (21 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> First visitor I've seen to the new bird bath, maybe just a recce
> 
> View attachment 338968



Selfie


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2017)

Made a lovely pasta bake last night with 1/3 of the large tray of mince I picked up for 90p on Sunday. Did the mince in the slow cooker with a carton of passata, garlic, fried onions, garlic, oregano, bay and some slow roasted tomatoes. Topped the bake with mozzarella, parmesan and the last of some feta I had lurking in the fridge. So gooooood. Have enough left for tonight, so don't need to cook.

Gonna head off for a nice bike ride after lunch.


----------



## GM (21 Feb 2017)

User said:


> We have two already....
> 
> The 1/2 shoulder was a little bit big for the larger one, so it's into the Le Creuset casserole dish.




Can I just say, that our 30cm Le Creuset casserole pot will be 39 years old in 3 weeks, the best wedding present we got!....and it's being used tonight for our chicken curry.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2017)

I've got a bunch of le Creuset stuff that dates from the early 70s. Think it was one of the parentals' wedding presents as well. Still serviceable - 2 pans with lids, a gratin dish and a small skillet.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2017)

It is still grey with a bit of drizzle here. I managed to do one of the numbers on Countdown just now.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2017)

The garage tidying is nearly finished, and I've been helping my neighbour pull a feckin' great root out of rain drainpipe. Just having a cup of splosh, then back out. 

Tommy Walsh? Pah! I say PAH!


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2017)

Back on the coach suitably stuffed full of roast chicken, plus all the trimings, treacle sponge and custard, all washed down with a large cider. I might be asleep before we leave Tamworth.


----------



## TVC (21 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> Back on the coach suitably stuffed full of roast chicken, plus all the trimings, treacle sponge and custard, all washed down with a large cider. I might be asleep before we leave Tamworth.


Most people fall into unconsciousness on visiting Tamworth.


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2017)

I was unconscious on the sofa earlier, this bird watching lark is very tiring


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2017)

Garage finished, and I've cleaned my hybrid.


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Most people fall into unconsciousness on visiting Tamworth.



It was a good day out, It was Tamworth's market day and a bit lively. At least it wasn't as expensive or as painful as last year's visit, last time after we walked round the shops we looked round the castle, I was eating sweets as I walked round the castle and broke a tooth, unfortunately the dentist had to remove what was left of the tooth and it came out in small pieces.


----------



## TVC (21 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> It was a good day out, It was Tamworth's market day and a bit lively. At least it wasn't as expensive or as painful as last year's visit, last time after we walked round the shops we looked round the castle, I was eating sweets as I walked round the castle and broke a tooth, unfortunately the dentist had to remove what was left of the tooth and it came out in small pieces.


Never really been, I cycled through it once, and learned to ski on another occasion. There is a very good maker of pies and pasties near by - perhaps I should give it a go come the warmer weather.


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I cycled once


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Never really been, I cycled through it once, and learned to ski on another occasion. There is a very good maker of pies and pasties near by - perhaps I should give it a go come the warmer weather.



Market day, Tuesday, is good, other days are a bit quiet, the castle is worth a look as well.


----------



## marknotgeorge (21 Feb 2017)

It's gone damp and rainy here. I have bought myself a fitness band - a Xiaomi Mi band 2. Perhaps eating ice cream while waiting for it to charge isn't the best of plans.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2017)

There were over 100 parakeets gathering in a small row of trees in Danson Park at dusk. That's a lot of noise.


----------



## HertzvanRental (21 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There were over 100 parakeets gathering in a small row of trees in Danson Park at dusk. That's a lot of noise.


I remember Danson Park when it had an outdoor swimming pool.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I remember Danson Park when it had an outdoor swimming pool.


Was that as well as the boating lake or has the lake been redesignated? Now you mention it, it rings a vague bell - in the north east corner of the park? The lake's in the south east corner.


----------



## HertzvanRental (21 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Was that as well as the boating lake or has the lake been redesignated? Now you mention it, it rings a vague bell - in the north east corner of the park? The lake's in the south east corner.


I think there was a boating lake as well, although I don't recall ever going there. I was living at Footscray, so would cycle to the park via Blacken and spend all day there, especially in the school summer holidays. Had some good times up there!


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Feb 2017)

Just checking i can upload pics again...ohh new Kask ..very nice as it happens


----------



## User19783 (21 Feb 2017)

User said:


> A tough Bootcamp tonight.... but it was a little less muddy and a bit warmer.



Have you noticed any difference in your fitness? Size? And would you recommend a bootcamp?


----------



## mybike (21 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> It's gone damp and rainy here. I have bought myself a fitness band - a Xiaomi Mi band 2. Perhaps eating ice cream while waiting for it to charge isn't the best of plans.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## mybike (21 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There were over 100 parakeets gathering in a small row of trees in Danson Park at dusk. That's a lot of noise.



Changed a bit since I was there. Mind, the narrow end used to be a marshy paradise for kids fishing for stickleback & frogspawn, then they tidied it up.



HertzvanRental said:


> I remember Danson Park when it had an outdoor swimming pool.



You mean it's gone? Hope the rowing boats are still there.

I lived in Faraday Road & went to Hook Lane school.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> Changed a bit since I was there. Mind, the narrow end used to be a marshy paradise for kids fishing for stickleback & frogspawn, then they tidied it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in Hook Lane primary school today, picking up my elder granddaughter. They have some kind of nature thing going in there with an apiary and a butterfly house. Isabella saw a butterfly today, she said. But I'm more certain about the one I saw there a couple of weeks ago - I even posted about it on here. The school appears to have 3 houses named after scientists: Faraday, Darwin and Maxwell. Some good scientists there. But no place to lock bikes up in there, so it's not all good.

And the narrow end of the lake where it turns into a very slow-flowing brook has reverted to marshiness and almost stagnant water so maybe the frogs are back. I'll investigate with Bella.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Feb 2017)

Back from crochet workshop and it's really quite windy outside.

Doris has sent a forward party before the main event on Thursday.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2017)

I quite fancy a fried egg sarnie..


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I quite fancy a fried egg sarnie..



In that case, you'd better come on over...  I picked up two dozen eggs on YS in Tesco tonight at 10p for a dozen 

I like fried egg sarnies too. 

Hardly anything in the fruit & veg reductions. Had to bend my neck and buy a net of tangerines at the full whack.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> In that case, you'd better come on over...  I picked up two dozen eggs on YS in Tesco tonight at 10p for a dozen
> 
> I like fried egg sarnies too.


Brown or Red sauce? Choose wisely, or I might not turn up!


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Brown or Red sauce? Choose wisely, or I might not turn up!



Neither actually.  I like my eggs au naturel. Gotta be crusty home made bread though. With butter.


----------



## TVC (21 Feb 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Brown or Red sauce? Choose wisely, or I might not turn up!


I'm with @Reynard, eggs come naturally sauced, you don't need a condement.

And to be clear, there is no culinary occasion that can be improved by the abomination that is brown sauce.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2017)

Morning. Oooh! Grey and drizzle for a change.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Feb 2017)

The forward party she sent last night seem to be kipping at the moment.

It's sort of bright and it's dry. 

Must be the calm before Doris arrives.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2017)

You say that Doris is coming. Shall I bake a cake?


----------



## summerdays (22 Feb 2017)

If you ask me Doris has been arriving since Monday..... I'll be glad when she shuts the door on the way out! Not looking forward to tomorrow's winds!


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2017)

I think I might have a fried egg sandwich for breakfast. 

With brown sauce. Deal with it.


----------



## lutonloony (22 Feb 2017)

cant get my work programme to boot up this morning, so have no idea where any of my drivers are going today or what vehicles( hopefully all drivers received their work by email yesterday). Tech support chappie not in til 9. happy days


----------



## lutonloony (22 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Morning all!! Doris is on her way.


Only 2 weeks late from when she was supposed to be getting here!


----------



## potsy (22 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Morning all!! Doris is on her way.



Is that your pet name for reg? 

It is hitting here tomorrow apparently, not sure we'll notice as it's already grey and wet.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2017)

I spent a couple of hours trimming back brambles and trees behind the house yesterday, and I've only gone and done my left foot in again. It seems the tendons & nerves on the top of the foot that leads to my big toe do not like any pressure on them. The top of my foot and big toe is in agony. I'm really going to have to be careful what I wear as the last time it took weeks to improve.


----------



## mybike (22 Feb 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I remember Danson Park when it had an outdoor swimming pool.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was in Hook Lane primary school today, picking up my elder granddaughter. They have some kind of nature thing going in there with an apiary and a butterfly house. Isabella saw a butterfly today, she said. But I'm more certain about the one I saw there a couple of weeks ago - I even posted about it on here. The school appears to have 3 houses named after scientists: Faraday, Darwin and Maxwell. Some good scientists there. But no place to lock bikes up in there, so it's not all good.
> 
> And the narrow end of the lake where it turns into a very slow-flowing brook has reverted to marshiness and almost stagnant water so maybe the frogs are back. I'll investigate with Bella.



The school used to be in Hook Lane, next to where the Tan'gun Taekwondo Academy is now, where they've built an estate. Where it is now was a market garden owned by the Storers, who lived in the house next to the school entrance in Faraday Road,


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> The school used to be in Hook Lane, next to where the Tan'gun Taekwondo Academy is now, where they've built an estate. Where it is now was a market garden owned by the Storers, who lived in the house next to the school entrance in Faraday Road,


Aha, that would explain why the school isn't actually on Hook Lane.


----------



## TVC (22 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I think I might have a fried egg sandwich for breakfast.
> 
> With brown sauce. Deal with it.


Have brown sauce if you like, but the rest of us know that you are wrong.

Just saying


----------



## Speicher (22 Feb 2017)

In the last fortnight I have lost four pounds. 

I should really get a new purse so that the coins do not fall out!


----------



## Speicher (22 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Have brown sauce if you like, but the rest of us know that you are wrong.
> 
> Just saying



I like saying it so I will, for the benefit of @CarlP, "I may not always be right, but I am never wrong".

I also like saying, "I am older and I have more insurance".  However, I am unlikely to follow this remark by destroying someone's vehicle, just because they have taken my parking space.

Can anyone name that film?


----------



## Katherine (22 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4693127, member: 9609"]had to go over to Eyemouth today in the van, managed to hitch a lift back home - so I have a 50 miler the morn to retrieve my van, and the forcast is for 40mph winds blowing in that direction - first serious cheat of the year [/QUOTE]
Have fun!



fossyant said:


> I spent a couple of hours trimming back brambles and trees behind the house yesterday, and I've only gone and done my left foot in again. It seems the tendons & nerves on the top of the foot that leads to my big toe do not like any pressure on them. The top of my foot and big toe is in agony. I'm really going to have to be careful what I wear as the last time it took weeks to improve.


Ouchy! You have found out the hard way but as you say, you will have to find some alternative footwear for working in the garden.


I think I'd better do start the garden jobs today, before Doris hits it.


----------



## Katherine (22 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4693492, member: 9609"]I don't want to go now  There is no blue sky as promised, it cold and I can't be bothered. But I need my van for friday, and thursday doesn't look good with a foot of snow forecast, so it looks like I will just have to man up and get on with it. And its Berwick not Eyemouth, bit of an odd typo to make, but it is berwick I'm off too[/QUOTE]
Promise yourself some good refreshments when you get there and even though the sky isn't blue you'll still have amazing views.


----------



## summerdays (22 Feb 2017)

Just back from a quick ride to grab a few bits and bobs, and nearly had an accident.... one of those where you can see them completely ignoring you as you pass the side road, came within inches before she noticed me shouting at her! Didn't even have the grace to look apologetic!


----------



## hopless500 (22 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Just back from a quick ride to grab a few bits and bobs, and nearly had an accident.... one of those where you can see them completely ignoring you as you pass the side road, came within inches before she noticed me shouting at her! Didn't even have the grace to look apologetic!


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2017)

Platelets donation imminent.


----------



## midlife (22 Feb 2017)

Ordered more heating oil to help combat storm Dorisand it's 41pence a litre..

Shaun


----------



## Smithbat (22 Feb 2017)

Headaches are a complete git. late to work today due to blinding headache, now dosed up and feeling groggy. Yuck.

Happy World Thinking day (Guides) and Founders Day (Scouts) one and all x


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm with @Reynard, eggs come naturally sauced, you don't need a condement.
> 
> And to be clear, there is no culinary occasion that can be improved by the abomination that is brown sauce.


Lamb.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> You need one of these @User
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi64JKZoKHSAhVMKcAKHVKoBf4QFghEMAA&url=http://www.masoncash.co.uk/products/oven-bakeware/tagines.html&usg=AFQjCNGqusryX8P89QoVtbQbAhka_xTOhg


How about a flowerpot? Would that do?


----------



## raleighnut (22 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> How about a flowerpot? Would that do?


You'd have to block the hole up or it wouldn't work.


----------



## marknotgeorge (22 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I think I might have a fried egg sandwich for breakfast.
> 
> With brown sauce. Deal with it.


You know, I think you're taking this excitement thing a bit too seriously. What have I done?


----------



## marknotgeorge (22 Feb 2017)

I'm in a good mood today. Must be all the sleep I've had. 8h30 according to my Mi Band. I'm a little suspicious as to its accuracy, though, because I know I spent some of that searching for black plastic knobs.

For my forthcoming Arduino-based FLight Simulator elevator trim control! For heaven's sake, can somebody resuscitate Reg?


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> In the last fortnight I have lost four pounds.
> 
> I should really get a new purse so that the coins do not fall out!


Mrs FF lost 2 stones swimming....




......I really should have tied them on tighter.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You say that Doris is coming. Shall I bake a cake?


 A rich alcoholic fruit cake I hope....after all...'any old port in a storm'....







IGMC


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2017)

It's interesting that sometimes you can have many posts in mundania between visits and at other times not. 

I've nearly finished donating bodily fluids.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Feb 2017)

Somebody in the office has just pointed-out to me that I'm wearing my jumper inside-out....


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2017)

I've finally persuaded Lexi to go outside for a bit. Now I can eat my salmon sandwich without being pestered.


----------



## TVC (22 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Somebody in the office has just pointed-out to me that I'm wearing my jumper inside-out....


You really do need a carer.


----------



## TVC (22 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I thought he had a new one?


Clearly she is not up to the job.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Feb 2017)

I've had my hair cut. I have a fringe. 
I've been going to the same place for about 8 years and never asked for, or got, a fringe. Today, I have a fringe


----------



## potsy (22 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Placeholder for something beyond a yellow card.


Maybe a spell in the sin bin?


----------



## raleighnut (22 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've had my hair cut. I have a fringe.
> I've been going to the same place for about 8 years and never asked for, or got, a fringe. Today, I have a fringe



View: https://youtu.be/Ss1CXo8QMi8

Have an 'earworm'


----------



## TVC (22 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've had my hair cut. I have a fringe.
> I've been going to the same place for about 8 years and never asked for, or got, a fringe. Today, I have a fringe


Potsy and I remember fringes, no chance of either of us getting one of those these days.


----------



## potsy (22 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Potsy and I remember fringes, no chance of either of us getting one of those these days.


I have a full head of hair still, surprising considering the stress you lot cause me


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2017)

Cardiac rehab final assessment this afternoon, I'm a little fitter, a touch lighter and they are pleased with the effort I put in and the progress I made. I've now got to build on that, the turbo will be dug out of the shed next week and I'll start looking for my cycling legs.


----------



## Haitch (22 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> Cardiac rehab final assessment this afternoon



In one of my sessions, the cardiologist was explaining how bad smoking was and asked if anyone still smoked. A guy at the front put his hand up. The cardiologist looked at his notes and said, "Mr Molenaar" (for it was he). " You've had a heart attack, two stents fitted, open-heart surgery and three bypasses, why haven't you stopped smoking?" And Mr Molenaar was stupid enough to say, "I'm waiting for the right moment, doctor."


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Clearly she is not up to the job.


She is...but she doesn't have a passport at the moment.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Sounds like a few of my friends


Is he doing Boot camp?


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Maybe a spell in the sin bin?


I'm already in small-town Ireland...is that not punishment enough?


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Who is being punished?


My colleagues mostly.....


----------



## marknotgeorge (22 Feb 2017)

Relatively Young Boss thinks an idea I've had is rather a good one and could work well with future happenings. Better stop procrastinating and get something down on paper. Or in silicon, or summat.


----------



## GM (22 Feb 2017)

Today I did a complete lap of the M25  how's that for mundane!


also, there's more......whilst on the way home Mrs GM phoned me to say that this Bengal kitten just strayed into our kitchen and wouldn't go, so when I got in we took it to the vet to see if it was chipped, luckily it was and the owner lived about 1/4 mile away. That's it, no more good deeds for today!


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2017)

Nice  Shows that microchipping really does work.

All of my cats have been chipped as a matter of course. Makes sense really.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm already in small-town Ireland...is that not punishment enough?


You could always be in small town America.


----------



## TVC (22 Feb 2017)

Poor Jack, hope he's back on form soon.


----------



## GM (22 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Handsome little beast.




Very, and the spooky thing is, it's a ringer for the one we had 6 years ago.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Feb 2017)

hugs for Jack.

I'm crocheting a new sampler blanket.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2017)

I went into Manchester for lunch with my daughter and met up with my wife - we went to a Japanese restaurant that we had been to before (without daughter) and it was excellent. I was then subjected to a quick dash and grab in Primark (hmm not sure how my teenage daughter got that gene ???) and we were out, so took her to 'The Alchemist' for a non-alcoholic cocktail. It still bubbled and smoked though - didn't think she expected that !


----------



## Speicher (22 Feb 2017)

This evening I tried a new (to me) knitting stitch called Brioche Honeycomb. It is not too complicated, basically purl one row, the next row is K1 (K1 K1B) to last two stitches. 

The destructions say that K1B is "knit into the stitch two rows below". But that make the wrong side (looks like stocking stitch) all wobbley wibbley and different sizes. The wrong side needs to be reasonably neat because the lapel of the jacket has the wrong side showing where it turns over. Should I be knitting into the stitch below the next stitch on the left needle, which is two rows below the row I am knitting?


----------



## Katherine (22 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> This evening I tried a new (to me) knitting stitch called Brioche Honeycomb. It is not too complicated, basically purl one row, the next row is K1 (K1 K1B) to last two stitches.
> 
> The destructions say that K1B is "knit into the stitch two rows below". But that make the wrong side (looks like stocking stitch) all wobbley wibbley and different sizes. The wrong side needs to be reasonably neat because the lapel of the jacket has the wrong side showing where it turns over. Should I be knitting into the stitch below the next stitch on the left needle, which is two rows below the row I am knitting.


Yes, no, probably, definitely.


----------



## Speicher (22 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Yes, no, probably, definitely.



That is exactly what I thought. 

Videos on youtube show brioche stitch with all sort of yarn over, and slip stitches.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Feb 2017)

I did a lot of popcorn stitch this evening.


----------



## Speicher (22 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I did a lot of popcorn stitch this evening.



Is that purl 1 pop 1, knit two, pop 1, purl 1? 

Which runs out first? The popcorn or the wool?


----------



## lutonloony (22 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> I spent a couple of hours trimming back brambles and trees behind the house yesterday, and I've only gone and done my left foot in again. It seems the tendons & nerves on the top of the foot that leads to my big toe do not like any pressure on them. The top of my foot and big toe is in agony. I'm really going to have to be careful what I wear as the last time it took weeks to improve.





fossyant said:


> I spent a couple of hours trimming back brambles and trees behind the house yesterday, and I've only gone and done my left foot in again. It seems the tendons & nerves on the top of the foot that leads to my big toe do not like any pressure on them. The top of my foot and big toe is in agony. I'm really going to have to be careful what I wear as the last time it took weeks to improve.


Is it possibly that you need arch support?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> This evening I tried a new (to me) knitting stitch called Brioche Honeycomb. It is not too complicated, basically purl one row, the next row is K1 (K1 K1B) to last two stitches.
> 
> The destructions say that K1B is "knit into the stitch two rows below". But that make the wrong side (looks like stocking stitch) all wobbley wibbley and different sizes. The wrong side needs to be reasonably neat because the lapel of the jacket has the wrong side showing where it turns over. Should I be knitting into the stitch below the next stitch on the left needle, which is two rows below the row I am knitting?


Luckily, Brexit will make all this clear.. Within 2 years, you will have clarity..


----------



## hopless500 (22 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Jack's hurt his leg again. Mr R wasn't watching properly when he took him out for a walk earlier. It's the leg he had major surgery on. I'm going to see how he does overnight and prays it's not another trip to the vet...


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2017)

Hope Jack is well on the mend.
Maximilian and Heidi send their regards.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2017)

I cut some more brushy trees in my yard today, and trained my raspberry canes into a small topiary. I also dressed my grape vines.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2017)

Sorry to see that Jack is pawly. Hope it's nothing too serious.

Just finished updating the Ely CP website. Now I'm going to settle down with a piece of chocolate cheesecake and watch some catch-up tv.


----------



## Speicher (22 Feb 2017)

Today I took a photograph of my Hellebores. They look lovely in flower, but some clumps may need dividing and or moving. With photographic evidence, I will know which colour was where. The yellow ones are my favourite.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Feb 2017)

I love Hellebores






In other news it's rather windy outside but it's not quite Kansas yet.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Feb 2017)

I forgot to make my coffee for the train and I didn't realise until I got on. Too late to buy one.


----------



## summerdays (23 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I love Hellebores
> View attachment 339205
> 
> 
> In other news it's rather windy outside but it's not quite Kansas yet.


Me too, I've now got quite a few.... 

Doris is here and sounding as though she wants to come inside.... !!! Rain being hurled at the window....

There is a bit of hope in that it looks to be a narrow band of heavy rain so fingers crossed it's gone before I have to commute in it!


----------



## potsy (23 Feb 2017)

It's a tad wet out there!!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2017)

_Does anyone want a WW2 Lancaster dorsal turret? One is being auctioned off in East Bristol tomorrow._


----------



## TVC (23 Feb 2017)

The wind has properly arrived here


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Feb 2017)

Oh dear. I woke myself up on the train with a little snore


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Feb 2017)

User said:


> He's still not good... so it looks like a trip to the vet later this morning.


Jack.

Hope you are on the mend soon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2017)

A small branch just flew past my window.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Feb 2017)

No wind in London.

SE trains are advising people to travel home early.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I did a lot of popcorn stitch this evening.


Were you at the cinema?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

Mmmmm, flight from Dublin at 1600 to Gatwick today....

Place your bets!


----------



## hopless500 (23 Feb 2017)

Wow. Doris is here


----------



## potsy (23 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The wind has properly arrived here



At least you don't have to worry about it messing your hair up, mine has just been blown into a new style


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A small branch just flew past my window.


What of Boots?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> What of Boots?


Bark-lies, I think.


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2017)

Doris arrived in Coventry very early this morning, I woke to rain hammering on the window, at the moment the wind is blowing the wheely bins all over the road and the tree's are being blown horizontal. This mornings bike ride has been cancelled.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2017)

I liked Doris when she was with Rock Hudson.
Sorry Gwen is in a desperate need of a tummy rub.

I hope Jack feels better soon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2017)

Tuesday, Wednesday, Dorisday...


----------



## Speicher (23 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> _Does anyone want a WW2 Lancaster dorsal turret? One is being auctioned off in East Bristol tomorrow._



No, but if you hear of a mid-upper turret for sale, I could be interested.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mmmmm, flight from Dublin at 1600 to Gatwick today....
> 
> Place your bets!


Would you sooner be on the ferry,


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> No, but if you hear of a mid-upper turret for sale, I could be interested.



Frazer Nash or Boulton Paul?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> _Does anyone want a WW2 Lancaster dorsal turret? One is being auctioned off in East Bristol tomorrow._


No, tits and bums, I f%$king already suffer from turret syndrome...


----------



## Speicher (23 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Frazer Nash or Boulton Paul?



The Frazer, I think, the hydraulics are more accurate when calculating trajectories.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Would you sooner be on the ferry,


To be fair....YES!!!
I like boats and rough seas :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> The Frazer, I think, the hydraulics are more accurate when calculating trajectories.


I think that's because the Bouton-Paul is more Defiant.....


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mmmmm, flight from Dublin at 1600 to Gatwick today....
> 
> Place your bets!


Take-off or landing?

For hairy landings, try Cork. 50° crosswinds are commonplace.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> To be fair....YES!!!
> I like boats and rough seas :-)


You'd not feel it as much on the one used today.

Then there's the fact you're almost at sea level throughout anyway!


----------



## raleighnut (23 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> To be fair....YES!!!
> I like boats and rough seas :-)


When I came back from Dun Laoghaire to Holyhead it was a rough crossing but I was fine propping the bar up etc I then thought I'd better have a pee before getting back in Pams car to get off the ferry......................................Big mistake.


----------



## marknotgeorge (23 Feb 2017)

I hardly slept and I have a rotten cold. I can hear the roaring of traffic and the roaring of Doris from my sickbed.

Good news is that Mad Scientist's present has arrived. As has my Arduino thingy.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> When I came back from Dun Laoghaire to Holyhead it was a rough crossing but I was fine propping the bar up etc I then thought I'd better have a pee before getting back in Pams car to get off the ferry......................................*Big mistake.*


Which? 
Propping the bar up, having a pee before getting off the ferry or getting back into Pams car?


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2017)

Good luck to Jack @User , I hope he feels better soon.

I'm sorry to report that NettieTheDog is at the vets for an over night stay, she's not eating and there was blood in her stool this morning. Vet thinks it's probably pancreatitis playing up, so she's on a drip and pain killers ATM.

In other news, it's bloody windy out there and all my ginger nuts are broken.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Which?
> Propping the bar up, having a pee before getting off the ferry or getting back into Pams car?


Opening the door to the 'heads', it was about a foot deep in 'waste product'.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Take-off or landing?
> 
> For hairy landings, try Cork. 50° crosswinds are commonplace.


I have the T-shirt thanks...when we landed the 3 of us our row realised we were all holding hands!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

Planes are arriving and one's just left for Heathrow, so there's hope.
Just to be sure I'm knocking back a double Jamesons and Ice :-)


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have the T-shirt thanks...when we landed the 3 of us our row realised we were all holding hands!


Leeds-Bradford had three touch and go's/aborted/flyarounds this morning.

No real wind here yet.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Opening the door to the 'heads', it was about a foot deep in 'waste product'.


Stena Challenger?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2017)

As I haven't been feeling up to doing too much for a while I had given my clarinets a bit of a rest. I was surprised that the new old one I got at the weekend has given me a new interest. It may not be a clarinet of choice by some people, but I am finding it a lot easier to play. I found that I on the Selmer I would be running out of puff trying to cover up all of the holes trying to reach the lower notes, but I am finding that I can do it on the Boosey and Hawkes Regent with plenty to spare. Both clarinets look similar, the only difference I can find is that the bore on the Boosey is slightly larger. I tried 2 new notes today.


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2017)

Given the weather isn't nice, I have beef stewing away for the next 90 minutes for beef and ale pie.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Good luck to Jack @User , I hope he feels better soon.
> 
> I'm sorry to report that NettieTheDog is at the vets for an over night stay, she's not eating and there was blood in her stool this morning. Vet thinks it's probably pancreatitis playing up, so she's on a drip and pain killers ATM.
> 
> In other news, it's bloody windy out there and all my ginger nuts are broken.


for NettieTheDog

We need a pooch sick bay.


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Feb 2017)

Good Lord it's blowy out there. The fence seems to be holding up, and the slates are all present and correct so far...


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

A good sign at the gate....


----------



## lutonloony (23 Feb 2017)

If its a tailwind I should get home before I leave, if headwind I may never get home.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

Rain..... 45 degree angle.
Just as we're about to walk across the tarmac....


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

Shoot....technical prob with plane :-(
Waiting news.

20 minutes delay....and so it starts....


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2017)

I have just given up on trying to eat the most horrible pear. 

My rose arch is to-ing and fro-ing like windscreen wipers in this wind.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Will you be back for Christmas?


Maybe. Which year were you thinking?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

Delayed. 16:45


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)




----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

Changing the engine start switch!


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Feb 2017)

Nothing vital then?


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 339266





Fab Foodie said:


> Changing the engine start switch!


Why don't you get out and give em a push in stead of sitting around moping.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Why don't you get out and give em a push in stead of sitting around moping.


It's raining!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Feb 2017)

Half way through a 4hr journey home.

FF will be back before me at this rate.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Shoot....technical prob with plane :-(
> Waiting news.
> 
> 20 minutes delay....and so it starts....


The glue isn't waterproof?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> The glue isn't waterproof?


Who knows?


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Changing the engine start switch!


Which one?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Half way through a 4hr journey home.
> 
> FF will be back before me at this rate.


I'm on the plane! It's brand new wnd bloody filthy inside. Like a cinema after q kids matinee....


----------



## Speicher (23 Feb 2017)

When I flew from Dublin airport (to Birmingham) the plane was a Shorts 330 or similar. @Classic will know the exact nomenclature. 






It had propelors, and it was a very small plane. The noise and vibration was horrendous, not helped by the fact that I had been consuming Powers Whiskey until 4am that morning.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> When I flew from Dublin airport (to Birmingham) the plane was a Shorts 330 or similar. @Classic will know the exact nomenclature.
> 
> View attachment 339274
> 
> ...


Ahhh, the flying box!
Horrible, a once in a lifetime experience....


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Are you flying Ryanair?


Sadly....


----------



## Speicher (23 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> As I haven't been feeling up to doing too much for a while I had given my clarinets a bit of a rest. I was surprised that the new old one I got at the weekend has given me a new interest. It may not be a clarinet of choice by some people, but I am finding it a lot easier to play. I found that I on the Selmer I would be running out of puff trying to cover up all of the holes trying to reach the lower notes, but I am finding that I can do it on the Boosey and Hawkes Regent with plenty to spare. Both clarinets look similar, the only difference I can find is that the bore on the Boosey is slightly larger. I tried 2 new notes today.



Have you seen or heard a carrot clarinet?


----------



## Speicher (23 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ahhh, the flying box!
> Horrible, a once in a lifetime experience....



Yes, I hope it was. It could be alright for a short hop (as it were) of about 30 mins.


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Changing the engine start switch!


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2017)

The beef is cooling. Then it will be into the pie and in the oven !


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> When I flew from Dublin airport (to Birmingham) the plane was a Shorts 330 or similar. @Classic will know the exact nomenclature.
> 
> View attachment 339274
> 
> ...


Shorts Skyvan


----------



## Speicher (23 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Changing the engine start switch!



I used to have a Hillman Imp (Californian) that had a sticky starter motor. If it wouldn't start, I had to try it roll it forward a foot or so, then the starter motor made contact in a different spot. Did they try that before changing the switch?


----------



## Speicher (23 Feb 2017)

This evening I will be making Eierschmarrn.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I used to have a Hillman Imp (Californian) that had a sticky starter motor. If it wouldn't start, I had to try it roll it forward a foot or so, then the starter motor made contact in a different spot. Did they try that before changing the switch?


Sadly not.

Now we're on the plane we have another hours delay thanks to some Doris at Gatwick :-((((


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sadly not.
> 
> Now we're on the plane we have another hours delay thanks to some Doris at Gatwick :-((((


You think you've got problems! My wheelie bins AND bird feeder have blown over,!!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

Seat-belts on.....preparing to go!


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Feb 2017)

Shorts Skyvan? Sheer luxury.
In NZ last Easter, we flew in a DC3 that was older than I am.






And also in a Convair 580.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Stena Challenger?


Can't remember, it was 25yrs ago (and I'd spent a fortnight in Ireland so the brain was a tad fuzzy)


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Have you seen or heard a carrot clarinet?


No I haven't I'll have to look it up. At one point this afternoon I sounded like a flock of geese.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Shorts Skyvan


Is it a Super?


----------



## Speicher (23 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> No I haven't I'll have to look it up. At one point this afternoon I sounded like a flock of geese.


----------



## TVC (23 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Seat-belts on.....preparing to go!


Given the wind direction it could be a very quick flight. Actually, things are calming down now.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Feb 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Shorts Skyvan? Sheer luxury.
> In NZ last Easter, we flew in a DC3 that was older than I am.
> View attachment 339278
> 
> ...


Very modern.

The first plane I flew in was a DH Dragon Rapide:





(Not that exact one - Not sure if I took a photo of the one I flew in)


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Given the wind direction it could be a very quick flight. Actually, things are calming down now.


It was very smooth and clear, a bit lumpy on landing to frighten the kids, but otherwise quite uneventful :-(


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Feb 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Very modern.
> 
> The first plane I flew in was a DH Dragon Rapide:
> View attachment 339291
> ...


IIRC they've got one of those at Duxford for doing pleasure flights. I've seen one being restored at the DH museum in London Colney.
Well worth a visit


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Very modern.
> 
> The first plane I flew in was a DH Dragon Rapide:
> View attachment 339291
> ...


First plane of the Irish Air Force.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Feb 2017)

Apparently we 'plucky' brits are 'enduring' the 'wrath' of storm Doris.


----------



## TVC (23 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Apparently we 'plucky' brits are 'enduring' the 'wrath' of storm Doris.


There is some damage round here, a few slates off, the odd fence down and the felting gone from a shed, it is the worst we've had for a long time. Minor I know compared to what others have had.


----------



## potsy (23 Feb 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> You think you've got problems! My wheelie bins AND bird feeder have blown over,!!!



I arrived home tonight expecting carnage, bird feeders/bath/table all upstanding and intact, hardly any evidence of the storm at all


----------



## potsy (23 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Yeah.... but it's Manchester..... how could you tell?


South Manchester, the posh side


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Feb 2017)

Well all Doris achieved was a 4hr journey home for me instead of 1hr 20.

Sounds like she has got bored and cleared orff now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Feb 2017)

My first flight was in a Ford Tri motor. They were in service on one of the smaller local airlines then. We came back in a 1940s twin tailed Beech, seemed like modern luxury.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Direction?


As you predicted!
Virtually blown back to Deal.
Not long home with a take-away :-)


----------



## Katherine (23 Feb 2017)

Enjoying the peace after noisy Doris. Lots of debris from the trees to sweep up tomorrow. New fences needed too. Mr K and the chap next door have done a temporary repair to keep their dog safe in in their garden.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2017)

User said:


> A 50:50 minor victory. Can life get any better?


On a wet Thursday night? Hard to say....


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> The beef is cooling. Then it will be into the pie and in the oven !



The pie was very good - a real rich ale flavour - I have a week off so I had time to make it today. A full bottle of hobgoblin went in, and we have 6 further dinners from tonight's batch (the kids wont eat it). I did buy puff pastry as it was too much hassle to make it yourself (and time).


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2017)

Not too sure what Doris has done to the garden as I have been away all day - will have a look in the morning. I suspect there will be plenty of firewood lying around... 

Was delayed by two trees down on the A10 going into Cambridge this morning and by one on the A10 on the way home. Driving was certainly interesting, and the Park & Ride bus was swaying in the wind when stationary.  Day in Cambridge wasn't as successful as I'd hoped - none of the cycling shops in the part of town where I was actually stocked the things I wanted to try on before ordering online.  A few other things also didn't go to plan (why can't football shirt sizes be consistent between one season and another?) but I did pick up some things I needed, including a banana box after one too many squished ones.

Did have a nice plate of bacon, eggs, beans & toast when I got home though.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Can't remember, it was 25yrs ago (and I'd spent a fortnight in Ireland so the brain was a tad fuzzy)


Would that have been been on  the night of the big roll?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Would that have been been on  the night of the big roll?


Nah it wasn't that bad (no significant injuries or Ambulances waiting) but it was a 'Quartering sea', like I said I spent the crossing in the bar/lounge and me and the fella I was nattering with had to hang on to the bar rail at times (and not just to the Guinness)


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Feb 2017)

Mrs v R is off to see the Full Monty.

I am full of trepidation!!


----------



## TVC (23 Feb 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Mrs v R is off to see the Full Monty.
> 
> I am full of trepidation!!


Get your quick release trousers ready, you could be in for a busy night.


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Get your quick release trousers ready, you could be in for a busy night.


What? Cleaning up after Doris?


----------



## TVC (23 Feb 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> What? Cleaning up after Doris?


Is your wife called Doris? Who'd have guessed.


----------



## summerdays (23 Feb 2017)

Apart from Doris my excitement for the day (well evening), was watching and helping someone true a wheel.... I've never tried before.... I was making it better apparently, though he then spent another 15 plus minutes making it even better!


----------



## TVC (23 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> Apart from Doris my excitement for the day (well evening), was watching and helping someone true a wheel.... I've never tried before.... I was making it better apparently, though he then spent another 15 plus minutes making it even better!


Truing a wheel is really very satisfying when you work it out. I learned to do my own, then a bloke at work complained about the 'wobbly wheel' on his bso. Next day I brought in my universal spoke spanner, flipped his bike, pushed the brake block up to the high spot, then tinkered and in a minute or so I had a true wheel, much to his delight. The down side is the following day I had three more wheels to do. I only managed one, the other two were properly bent.


----------



## TVC (24 Feb 2017)

I have just watched a video of my great niece performing her A level music piece. I always knew she had talent but bloody hell that was brilliant.

Sorry I can't post it, but there are sad stalkers about. I know you might say I'm biased, but she is genuinely good. Fortunately she is more interested in musical theatre than being a pop star, so now we have to make sure she takes her talent through professional training and gets good representation, and she doesn't think that a tv talent show is a quick route to success.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Feb 2017)

I am awaiting a winter storm the weather channel has named Quid. I do not understand who gave them the authority to go thinking up odd names for winter storms, but they act quite official about it.

I hope we don't get pounded by Quid.


----------



## TVC (24 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am awaiting a winter storm the weather channel has named Quid. I do not understand who gave them the authority to go thinking up odd names for winter storms, but they act quite official about it.
> 
> I hope we don't get pounded by Quid.


Well we got beaten by Doris.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Feb 2017)

It is a little bit fresh out here


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2017)

Doris was in a bit of a mood yesterday knocking over our potted Christmas tree, bird table and garden furniture.


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It is a little bit fresh out here



Chilly bright and sunny in Coventry, and still a little breezy. Yesterday I drove to Hatton locks instead of cycling, lots of debris on the road and a car that was moving round a little in the breeze, this morning it would appear that all fences are intact.


----------



## mybike (24 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Have fun!
> 
> 
> Ouchy! You have found out the hard way but as you say, you will have to find some alternative footwear for working in the garden.
> ...



I suggest you'd have done better to wait to see what she's left you! Walking along the towpath yesterday all the berries had come off the bushes..


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2017)

Ooooh! The Pogs have been busy in the frond.


----------



## mybike (24 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> This evening I tried a new (to me) knitting stitch called Brioche Honeycomb. It is not too complicated, basically purl one row, the next row is K1 (K1 K1B) to last two stitches.
> 
> The destructions say that K1B is "knit into the stitch two rows below". But that make the wrong side (looks like stocking stitch) all wobbley wibbley and different sizes. The wrong side needs to be reasonably neat because the lapel of the jacket has the wrong side showing where it turns over. Should I be knitting into the stitch below the next stitch on the left needle, which is two rows below the row I am knitting?



Pardon?


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2017)

Did an 8 mile run before 9 am this morning, took Jessiethepup out for a walk, (Nettiethedog is still in hostpital with cystitis, poor love) been for a meeting down the cafe. 

Today's earworm is Martin by TRB


----------



## hopless500 (24 Feb 2017)

I'm back. The shed's roofing felt is back on. My fruit cage has been retrieved. The tree blocking the road at the end of the lane has been moved. Chainsawing can still be heard in the background. 
Thank god we have power back... warm fizz is a no-no


----------



## raleighnut (24 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Jack is feeling a lot better and send his thanks for all your kind wishes! He was very frustrated at having to be on the lead all the time on his walk this morning,


Poor lad


----------



## hopless500 (24 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> To be fair....YES!!!
> I like boats and rough seas :-)


Me too


----------



## Speicher (24 Feb 2017)

I had to show my leadership skills to Bob this morning. He does not like the enormouse big fluffy giant cat that is huge and dares to enter Bob's garden. So I chased off the giant cat. I hope Bob was impressed.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Good luck to Jack @User , I hope he feels better soon.
> 
> I'm sorry to report that NettieTheDog is at the vets for an over night stay, she's not eating and there was blood in her stool this morning. Vet thinks it's probably pancreatitis playing up, so she's on a drip and pain killers ATM.
> 
> In other news, it's bloody windy out there and all my ginger nuts are broken.


Hope she improves quickly x


----------



## Speicher (24 Feb 2017)

Do ginger nuts taste the same if they are broken? Or are broken ones more difficult to dunk?


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Do ginger nuts taste the same if they are broken? Or are broken ones more difficult to dunk?


The latter


----------



## Speicher (24 Feb 2017)

You have my commiserations Carl.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Feb 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Apparently we 'plucky' brits are 'enduring' the 'wrath' of storm Doris.


Bad here. Squashed cars and houses. Trees down. Bits of trees flying about. Not the most enjoyable drive I've ever had.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Feb 2017)

These guys have made me laugh - someone really should check before publishing!
" Power Networks said power has been restored to 233,700 of the 231,900 properties affected by Storm Doris...." 
and..

"The UK Power Networks website is displaying an interactive map showing details of all the power cuts."

Yep. Really handy to know that when you have no power to access it 
(Edited for typo... not quite so funny otherwise￼)


----------



## GM (24 Feb 2017)

Daughter has just send us this photo from Myanmar, how I wish I was there!......


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2017)

I've spent the morning clearing up the mess Doris left in the garden. Or at least making things safe. I've yet to finish sorting out Charlie's mess...

Four plum trees down and several large branches from various other trees, plus a stand of hazel flattened by one of said plum trees. Good job I have decent chainsaw skills. At least I don't need to worry about kindling, there's plenty of that lying around, all I need to do is rake it up.

And after looking at the website, I've figured out what the heck Puma have done with their football shirts. They've gone down the vanity sizing route.  Instead of running from S to XXXL, they now run from XS to XXL. So what was labeled as a Small is actually a Medium. No wonder it looked like I was wearing a circus tent. And the large junior is now the same size as the adult medium


----------



## TVC (24 Feb 2017)

I have been parked in the lingerie dept of M&S.

Woman stuff is going on


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Feb 2017)

Perfect Friday lunch in the Just Reproach....


----------



## hopless500 (24 Feb 2017)

GM said:


> Daughter has just send us this photo from Myanmar, how I wish I was there!......
> 
> View attachment 339355


Mr Hop got back from there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## postman (24 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Perfect Friday lunch in the Just Reproach....
> 
> View attachment 339366




Ladeeees and Gentelmeeeen,we have a new pie master,are you going to score it out of 10.We wait with bated breath.


----------



## TVC (24 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Is it a re-creation of a Father Ted episode?


It is the largest lingerie department in the East Midlands.


----------



## TVC (24 Feb 2017)

User said:


> And I'm sure you look fetching in it....
> 
> Do we now have to refer to you as Doris?


You know perfectly well my weekend name is Wendy.


----------



## TVC (24 Feb 2017)

GM said:


> Daughter has just send us this photo from Myanmar, how I wish I was there!......
> 
> View attachment 339355


We are starting to discuss possible destinations for Lu's 50th and that is high on the list.


----------



## GM (24 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are starting to discuss possible destinations for Lu's 50th and that is high on the list.



Good choice, full report when she comes back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2017)

Well, that's another week nearly over and done with.


----------



## marknotgeorge (24 Feb 2017)

Drama Queen is on a leadership weekend this week. Because her Air Cadet squadron is having a big new building built, she can't stay overnight. So I have to get up at god knows what hour both mornings! It's different to when I was in...


----------



## tyred (24 Feb 2017)

My fridge is making strange noises.


----------



## midlife (24 Feb 2017)

tyred said:


> My fridge is making strange noises.



Any family members or pets missing ?

Shaun


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Feb 2017)

postman said:


> Ladeeees and Gentelmeeeen,we have a new pie master,are you going to score it out of 10.We wait with bated breath.


It's a pie....it automatically gets 10!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2017)

tyred said:


> My fridge is making strange noises.


Mine goes gdunkk every now and then. I figure that's what keeps it cold.


----------



## TVC (24 Feb 2017)

Well that's us back in the pub for the comedy


----------



## marknotgeorge (24 Feb 2017)

I am currently drafing a requirements document.


----------



## mybike (24 Feb 2017)

tyred said:


> My fridge is making strange noises.



It's hungry


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> It's hungry


You could always feed it!


----------



## mybike (24 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Well that's us back in the pub for the comedy



We've noticed that about you.


----------



## mybike (24 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4696882, member: 21629"]Just have tested my anti-glare glasses - works good, I can see normal lights now instead of sea of blurred lights.[/QUOTE]

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Feb 2017)

I'm browsing Korean recipes in the May 2016 issue of Olive magazine


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH1XGdu-hzQ


----------



## marknotgeorge (24 Feb 2017)

I've finished writing my first piece of project documentation. Normally this stuff stays in my head - I've always coded on my own, so have seen no need to write it down before. Maybe that's where I've gone wrong. However, this project really has potential* and I better do things properly.

Now I'm having a beer, albeit non-alcoholic. 

* Seeing as it links what I do for money and what I do for fun.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Mine goes gdunkk every now and then. I figure that's what keeps it cold.


Ours goes weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee every now and then. Not sure what it's doing.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Ours goes weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee every now and then. Not sure what it's doing.


Riding a bike through a puddle?


----------



## marknotgeorge (24 Feb 2017)

These fridges sound like they need hacking into homebrew fermentation chambers!


----------



## tyred (24 Feb 2017)

I'm trying to decide whether or not it's still early enough to have an early night.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2017)

Shoulders ache after spending much of the day wielding chainsaw and telescopic loppers. At least everything is down and safe, and the process of turning trees into logs and kindling is well under way.

Popped into Tesco tonight to have a gander at what was going on yellow sticker - had to go down that way anyway for fuel. Finally picked up some much-needed fruit after drawing a blank earlier in the week; oranges, pears, pineapple and raspberries. Also bagged a pack of prawns to share with the girls and a couple of posh pork pies off the deli counter.

Gonna have a mug of tea and a couple of crumpets in a bit. Now to decide - peanut butter or chocolate spread?


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Shoulders ache after spending much of the day wielding chainsaw and telescopic loppers. At least everything is down and safe, and the process of turning trees into logs and kindling is well under way.
> 
> Popped into Tesco tonight to have a gander at what was going on yellow sticker - had to go down that way anyway for fuel. Finally picked up some much-needed fruit after drawing a blank earlier in the week; oranges, pears, pineapple and raspberries. Also bagged a pack of prawns to share with the girls and a couple of posh pork pies off the deli counter.
> 
> Gonna have a mug of tea and a couple of crumpets in a bit. Now to decide - peanut butter or chocolate spread?


Electrified trolley?


----------



## slowmotion (25 Feb 2017)

I learned that if you stash a "snail" countersink bit in the pocket of your jeans, and search for it in a hurry, it is quite capable of gouging a bloody flap in the end of your little finger.




Only three turns of PVC insulation tape managed to stem the flow.


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> Electrified trolley?



Not needed tonight, fortunately. Though one woman decided that she was going to grab all of the bread and doughnuts before anyone else got to them.


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Feb 2017)

I'm up so early, Tuppence was in two minds as to whether to get up for breakfast.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have been parked in the lingerie dept of M&S.
> 
> Woman stuff is going on


Places like that need a waiting room for men. My wife and daughter used to leave me in the Moddelers Den for them to look after me. Sadly the shop has gone.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2017)

Oh what a lovely grey day.
The old WW2 turret sold for £2,600 in the end.
Oh! And if you have got an original toy Darth Vader in pristine condition still in it's packaging, one sold yesterday for £850 plus commission.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Ours goes weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee every now and then. Not sure what it's doing.


I think it is the compressor kicking in .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2017)

Why is it that if you open a door to let a cat through they will always find something very important that needs sniffing whilst half way through?
We are on our second cup of hot drinks, ' spose we'll have to get up soon.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Feb 2017)

I've got nothing to do today, I wonder when I'll be finished.


----------



## mybike (25 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4697004, member: 21629"]Side effect of laser eye surgery.
When you walk in town at late evening/night you simply see cars with dipped lights on and traffic/street lights and don't pay any attention at all.
Dipped lights and even traffic lights are like powerful light beams for my eyes. Anti-glare glasses reduced that annoying effect to normal level.[/QUOTE]

I find them a problem, and I haven't had surgery.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (25 Feb 2017)

Decided to switch my second cuppa in bed from tea to coffee


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Feb 2017)

Breakfast has been served.


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2017)

It's raining. We're out later for Mr K's special birthday lunch then family are coming back here for cake and candles so I'd better go and finish the decorating.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Feb 2017)

I still haven't done anything.


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I still haven't done anything.


You'll never get it all done, procrastinating like that.

In other news, I'm researching User Stories for my new project Mavolio*, named after this chap. This sort of thing:

As a wish-I-could** raconteur, I'd like to entertain audiences with my wit, eloquence and erudition.

* No, Chrome, not Ravioli...
** A variant of wannabe for those who've come to terms with such things.


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Boudicca's return home was delayed. I shall be picking her up shortly. I've also had Mr R's old bike sorted and it shall be added to my stable. Just got to get a new dynamo front light sorted for it.


Does this mean you are thinking of taking up cycling and becoming one of us? 
I had you down more in the TVC camp, none cycling cc'er


----------



## TVC (25 Feb 2017)

Just back from a breezy 25 miler, there is a lot of debris on the country lanes.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2017)

Well, quiet here today. 

Son on way back from Skiiing, missus off on a hen doo.

Off out shortly to get supplies for my daughter's History project. They have to make a WW1 trench, so were off out to make a chocolate cake and buy marzipan, matchmakers chocolate, Cadburys fingers, and some plastic soldiers ! 

The missus is off on her niece's hen do - 29 women going. Go-carting this afternoon, then a meal and clubbing in Chester tonight (my niece's University Town).

The chief bridesmaid has booked a local hotel, except it's a hotel with some nasty chalets at the rear (looks like Pontins) but what do you expect for £35 a night each. I said 'good luck' - you wouldn't catch me in them, they looked terrible. I don't suppose 29 women would be allowed in the Doubletree Hilton. 

Reminds me to find out what's being booked for my brother's stag do in Budapest - better be decent - we've only got a handful of us going, so should be easier to find somewhere, and we are all mid 30's plus !!


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I still haven't done anything.


Apart from posting in Mundane...


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have been parked in the lingerie dept of M&S.
> 
> Woman stuff is going on



I cannot emphasise enough the importance of a good fitting bra 

The free chocolates as a thank you for choosing M&S were a bonus


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Well, quiet here today.
> 
> Son on way back from Skiiing, missus off on a hen doo.
> 
> ...


If you're on a stag do and you're concerned about the accommodation beyond 'It's not the gutter, or a lamppost in Inverness', you're doing it wrong!


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Feb 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I cannot emphasise enough the importance of a good fitting bra
> 
> The free chocolates as a thank you for choosing M&S were a bonus


I spy their evil plan. You eat the chocolates, gain weight and need a new bra! Or eat the chocolates, feel guilty, go on a diet, and need a new bra. Cunning, they are...


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> If you're on a stag do and you're concerned about the accommodation beyond 'It's not the gutter, or a lamppost in Inverness', you're doing it wrong!



We stayed in a right hole in Edinburgh. We could have a conversation through the walls they were so thin. My mate's singing in the shower was so bad, we told him to shut up without shouting ! . It was an absolute pit. The 'reception' was a little hole in the wall. Not great when the couple next door were getting fruity. What sort of bloke takes a girl to a skanky hotel link that (OK it may not have been a girlfriend). 

I'm getting too old for crap hotels. My brother-in-law's doo, we went to the Marriot in Gateshead - that was more like it.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Unlike you, some people on here have actually seen me on a bike...


To be fair, I've seen both of you on a bike. In fact @potsy was proper cycling


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Well, quiet here today.
> 
> Son on way back from Skiiing, missus off on a hen doo.
> *
> ...


Buy the Airfix kit and add to it.


----------



## TVC (25 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> To be fair, I've seen both of you on a bike. In fact @potsy was proper cycling


Yeahbut that was to get away from Snipe.


----------



## midlife (25 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> If you're on a stag do and you're concerned about the accommodation beyond 'It's not the gutter, or a lamppost in Inverness', you're doing it wrong!



We've been through the ww1 trench thing, certain breakfast cereals make good sandbags 

Shaun


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> We've been through the ww1 trench thing, certain breakfast cereals make good sandbags
> 
> Shaun


How big was the one you made?

Certain materials, folded loosely, with a row of stiches every so often, to pull the material in, works well.

Leaves the chocolate fingers free for "other purposes".


----------



## midlife (25 Feb 2017)

classic33 said:


> How big was the one you made?
> 
> Certain materials, folded loosely, with a row of stiches every so often, to pull the material in, works well.
> 
> Leaves the chocolate fingers free for "other purposes".



Made from a big shoebox, complete with barbed wire, trench boards, ladders etc. Wasn't the best as some parents spent more time than us, even down to making rats out of plasticine lol

I once made Mount Damovand out of chicken wire and papier-mâché which was good fun

Shaun


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2017)

This one is edible - I like how you say 'some parents spent more time' - this is what happens. I made my son's 'volcano' !!


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Feb 2017)

Some nice big buns out in Cantebury this morning...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Feb 2017)

Washing machine packed up last week. New one turned up today. I asked our lass if she looked at the dimensions of the new machine as it is a very tight space where it goes. Nope she hadn't. Had to take a cupboard door off to get it in, but it is now in. I've told her under pain of death it isn't coming back out!


----------



## Speicher (25 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've got nothing to do today, I wonder when I'll be finished.



It can be surprisingly easy to be busy doing nothing, just ask @User14044.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yeahbut that was to get away from Snipe.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Feb 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> You'll never get it all done, procrastinating like that.
> 
> In other news, I'm researching User Stories for my new project Mavolio*, named after this chap. This sort of thing:
> 
> ...


You could always try the raconteur act on @The Velvet Curtain and Lu, I'm sure they would be a fine audience.. They have experience in such things.Anyone with the patience to listen to Sigur Ross has the audience skills and temperament of a saint.


----------



## TVC (25 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> You could always try the raconteur act on @The Velvet Curtain and Lu, I'm sure they would be a fine audience.. They have experience in such things.Anyone with the patience to listen to Sigur Ross has the audience skills and temperament of a saint.


Just trying to work out if that is a compliment.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2017)

Well this WW1 'trench' cake has already cost a fortune and we haven't even started getting ingredients for a cake yet !


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Feb 2017)

The good news is NettieTheDog is home.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Some nice big buns out in Cantebury this morning...
> 
> View attachment 339472


----------



## Speicher (25 Feb 2017)

I have found out today, that if you are gardening while it is softly raining, you can get a lot more done. 
Would anyone like to guess the two reasons why this it the case?


----------



## midlife (25 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have found out today, that if you are gardening while it is softly raining, you can get a lot more done.
> Would anyone like to guess the two reasons why this it the case?



You don't have to water things in...

Shaun


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Washing machine packed up last week. New one turned up today. I asked our lass if she looked at the dimensions of the new machine as it is a very tight space where it goes. Nope she hadn't. Had to take a cupboard door off to get it in, but it is now in. I've told her under pain of death it isn't coming back out!



We did the same thing with our new suite last year, the three seater had to come in through the back gate and kitchen.


----------



## Speicher (25 Feb 2017)

midlife said:


> You don't have to water things in...
> 
> Shaun



It is soft rain, so yes, I did water the plants that I had moved. There are two other reasons.


----------



## Speicher (25 Feb 2017)

User said:


> You don't get tempted to sit down and look at it?



Yes, partly correct, I made a hot drink and did not sit down, just did some more planning of what to do next.


----------



## TVC (25 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, partly correct, I made a hot drink and did not sit down, just did some more planning of what to do next.


Was it the amphetemines?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have found out today, that if you are gardening while it is softly raining, you can get a lot more done.
> Would anyone like to guess the two reasons why this it the case?


Ground's softer and your work's done more quickly?


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have found out today, that if you are gardening while it is softly raining, you can get a lot more done.
> Would anyone like to guess the two reasons why this it the case?


Nobody comes out to witter on, tell you what to do and add more jobs to the list.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Nobody comes out to witter on, tell you what to do and add more jobs to the list.



My neighbours don't do gardening, so we are safe. They must think we are a bit weird having plants and stuff.


----------



## Speicher (25 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Was it the amphetemines?



No, I left the Lathyrus vernus where they were.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ground's softer and your work's done more quickly?



Yes, partly, I struggled to dig up some plants, in between my attempts at digging them up, yes the rain did help by seeping into the gap and softening the soil.



Katherine said:


> Nobody comes out to witter on, tell you what to do and add more jobs to the list.



Very nearly correct! Anyone out walking their dog, or any neighbours going out, or driving past, are not tempted to stop and talk, cos they do not want to get wet. The lady two doors down who is also a keen gardener, was indoors out of the rain. Also I was working as fast as possible to try to get as much done as I could before I got absolutely soaked. It was a soft rain, so I only got slightly damp.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have found out today, that if you are gardening while it is softly raining, you can get a lot more done.
> Would anyone like to guess the two reasons why this it the case?


It softens the ground plus you work more quickly so you can get out of the rain


----------



## TVC (25 Feb 2017)

Tonight is our last outing of the comedy festival, Johnny Vagas. Lu missed him last year because she was poorly, so first time for her tonight


----------



## tyred (25 Feb 2017)

My chicken and vhips was very nice


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Johnny Vagas. Lu missed him last year


I suppose her luck had to run out sometime.


----------



## TVC (25 Feb 2017)

tyred said:


> My chicken and vhips was very nice


It's all gone a bit Allo Allo


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Feb 2017)

Jah.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Feb 2017)

I am finishing a very nice charcuterie with German pickles.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2017)

No 1 son is back. Wants the family to go Skiing (with my accident record). They were allowed to do the speed slope and topped about 64 kmh, fastest student and the same speed as a teacher.


----------



## mybike (25 Feb 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I cannot emphasise enough the importance of a good fitting bra
> 
> The free chocolates as a thank you for choosing M&S were a bonus



You should hear Mrs MY's comments about M&S bras!!!


----------



## Spinney (25 Feb 2017)

Love the novel and individual titles of threads in the new members bit...


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> You could always try the raconteur act on @The Velvet Curtain and Lu, I'm sure they would be a fine audience.. They have experience in such things.Anyone with the patience to listen to Sigur Ross has the audience skills and temperament of a saint.



That made me laugh. 



User said:


> Rigby & Peller.... that is all.



I might have to explain to the fragrant MrsP why I clicked on that link, but I'm more curious to know why you know about it.


----------



## lutonloony (25 Feb 2017)

It appears six nations and birthday may win over club run tomorrow , sister and best friend plus party might be my excuse next weekend


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Feb 2017)

The expression "I'm steaming" / "I'm steamboats", referring to being heavily under the influence of alcohol, does actually originate from the days when steamboats offered fairly unrestricted access to alcohol.

The things you learn from Saturday evening TV that does not involve talentless shows and Ant'n'Dick


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> The expression "I'm steaming" / "I'm steamboats", referring to being heavily under the influence of alcohol, does actually originate from the days when steamboats offered fairly unrestricted access to alcohol.
> 
> The things you learn from Saturday evening TV that does not involve talentless shows and Ant'n'Dick


Right now I'm slightly cabin-crusered...


----------



## TVC (25 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> The expression "I'm steaming" / "I'm steamboats", referring to being heavily under the influence of alcohol, does actually originate from the days when steamboats offered fairly unrestricted access to alcohol.
> 
> The things you learn from Saturday evening TV that does not involve talentless shows and Ant'n'Dick


Mr Johnny Vegas is certainly steaming tonight, he's getting through the Guinness at an impressive rate.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Mr Johnny Vegas is certainly steaming tonight, he's getting through the Guinness at an impressive rate.


Is he visiting your gaff?


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Just trying to work out if that is a compliment.


Me too!


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2017)

So that's the end of the series Taboo, weird, good story though.


----------



## Speicher (25 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> The expression "I'm steaming" / "I'm steamboats", referring to being heavily under the influence of alcohol, does actually originate from the days when steamboats offered fairly unrestricted access to alcohol.
> 
> The things you learn from Saturday evening TV that does not involve talentless shows and Ant'n'Dick



Yes, I watched that, a very good programme. I have been on The Waverley, twice I think.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Feb 2017)

Take my hand... We're off to never never land


----------



## TVC (25 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Is he visiting your gaff?


Comedy festival, we are only at the second break, he's turning it into a hostage situation


----------



## slowmotion (25 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I still haven't done anything.


Top post!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Comedy festival, we are only at the second break, he's turning it into a hostage situation


Has he got a laptop with video camera, tell him to contact me and we can go head to head on the beers


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Feb 2017)

Thanks to @Hill Wimp we have just seen these guys playing in a wonderful laid back and intimatevenue in Deal.
Forcione's playing live is awesome.
A much appreciated Birthday present xx


View: https://youtu.be/DBrM35IHUnM


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Right now I'm slightly cabin-crusered...



I'm glad you got properly trousered before going to listen to this pish



Fab Foodie said:


> Thanks to @Hill Wimp we have just seen these guys playing in a wonderful laid back and intimatevenue in Deal.
> Forcione's playing live is awesome.
> A much appreciated Birthday present xx
> 
> ...


----------



## StuAff (25 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Take my hand... We're off to never never land


Hopefully it won't be all nightmare long until you dream no more.....


----------



## hopless500 (25 Feb 2017)

StuAff said:


> Hopefully it won't be all nightmare long until you dream no more.....



Is that still Metallica?


----------



## StuAff (25 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Is that still Metallica?


Why yes. You're a bit less of a fan than me (hopefully catching gig number 15 this year...).


----------



## hopless500 (25 Feb 2017)

I'm crap at most lyrics 
Which song is it?


----------



## StuAff (25 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm crap at most lyrics
> Which song is it?


Two...'All Nightmare Long' is on Death Magnetic, 'Dream No More' on Hardwired… (the new one).


----------



## TVC (26 Feb 2017)

Marmion said:


> Has he got a laptop with video camera, tell him to contact me and we can go head to head on the beers


By midnight he was pulling out his pubes and sticking them in some blokes dodgy beard. We made our excuses and left.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> By midnight he was pulling out his pubes and sticking them in some blokes dodgy beard. We made our excuses and left.
> 
> View attachment 339661


oh dear.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> By midnight he was pulling out his pubes and sticking them in some blokes dodgy beard. We made our excuses and left.
> 
> View attachment 339661



Pubentertainment.

Interpret that, as you will.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2017)

Really good call, by the way, @The Velvet Curtain .
Really good call.
By the time it gets down to that there behavior, the entertainment has ended, and the spectacle has begun.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pubentertainment.
> 
> Interpret that, as you will.


Failed Redcoat, what more needs saying.
Other than fools and money going their own way.


----------



## TVC (26 Feb 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pubentertainment.
> 
> Interpret that, as you will.


Actually he was only mucking about, we were there from 8.30 to midnight, him and three other excellent comedians. A thoroughly entertaining evening and well worth the £15 entrance fee. Brilliant value for money and to spend the night laughing and smiling with 200 other people makes you feel greatful to be alive.

All together in two weeks we have been to 9 shows and seen 24 comedians. We've seen a couple of young comics that are well worth hunting out again, spent time with a couple of pros that have been on our list for a while. Also we have been present at the first outing of a new set by a guy who was voted BBC new comedian of the year, have got free tickets from a promoter and made new friends.

Can't wait until the next Leicester Comedy Festival.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2017)

Got back later than intended tonight - my fault, was on something of a go slow.

Now sitting here with a bad case of the munchies. Off to raid the fridge. Am thinking tiger roll filled with the last of the cooked chicken might do it. And a cup of tea.

On the upsides, my banana didn't get squashed. Chapeau to the Banana Box that I bought in Cambridge on Thursday.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2017)

Today is another day, time to roll up my sleeves and move on. 

I'm gonna do stuff today.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> Well this WW1 'trench' cake has already cost a fortune and we haven't even started getting ingredients for a cake yet !


I thought that you were actually going to go out and dig a trench.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> Today is another day, time to roll up my sleeves and move on.
> 
> I'm gonna do stuff today.


I should do one sleeve at a time, you don't want to rush things.


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Feb 2017)

Two exams down, one to go. 79% and 100%. 79 was Principles of Flight, And she was allowed her notes. Kids have it easy these days...


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2017)

I had a strange alternative reality dream in the night , in a nutshell it was Nazis Versus Jedi. The brain is an odd thing. Still, I've had worse dreams.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I had a strange alternative reality dream in the night , in a nutshell it was Nazis Versus Jedi. The brain is an odd thing. Still, I've had worse dreams.


Mine was that I had a diesel locomotive delivered and they had parked it on my driveway. Amazingly I had slept through it.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2017)

Has there been a 7 day quiz? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2017)

It was a busy day yesterday, we went to Birmingham for the 6th birthday party of a friend's son, and then on to visit Mr Summerdays Mum in the Peak District... and today is hedge cutting day at the allotment - I'm hoping it doesn't last too long, depends on how many turn up!

But what do you think of the birthday cake.... it was fabulous, and the creator was at the party too! It also tasted nice


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Has there been a 7 day quiz? I can't seem to find it.


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bbc-7-days-quiz-of-the-weeks-news-24-feb.214716/


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Mine was that I had a diesel locomotive delivered and they had parked it on my driveway. Amazingly I had slept through it.


That's quite a train of thought...


----------



## TVC (26 Feb 2017)

Morning, surprisingly fresh today after last nights marathon. This morning feels like a walking on the beach and looking at the waves kind of Sunday morning. Shame the nearest beach is 75 miles away. Bum.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Morning, surprisingly fresh today after last nights marathon. This morning feels like a walking on the beach and looking at the waves kind of Sunday morning. Shame the nearest beach is 75 miles away. Bum.


I can lend you mine if you like.

We are gardening and shed clearing and
putting up bike racks. Well I'm doing the gardening, him is doing the rest.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2017)

Cor ! I walked into the kitchen and there was a very strong smell in the air, a bit like smelling salts but at the other end of the scale. It turned out that my wife was boiling some lemmings to make lemming marmalade. I didn't half get a telling off for letting it boil away like that. How should I know what was going on , I might've suspected something was wrong if I had seen flames!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2017)

I've never watched the Oscars. 
I'm not going to watch it even more today.


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Cor ! I walked into the kitchen and there was a very strong smell in the air, a bit like smelling salts but at the other end of the scale. It turned out that my wife was boiling some lemmings to make lemming marmalade. I didn't half get a telling off for letting it boil away like that. How should I know what was going on , I might've suspected something was wrong if I had seen flames!


Please tell us that you mean lemons!?


----------



## TVC (26 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Please tell us that you mean lemons!?


Later he is doing Gopher Jam.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Later he is doing Gopher Jam.


I could just gopher some marmalade about now.


----------



## TVC (26 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Not Hamster Jam?


You only get hamster jam in Holland.




*that's one straight out of the @Speicher pun book.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Feb 2017)

mybike said:


> You should hear Mrs MY's comments about M&S bras!!!



Not happy?

They are pricey but comfortable and long lasting.


----------



## User19783 (26 Feb 2017)

summerdays said:


> It was a busy day yesterday, we went to Birmingham for the 6th birthday party of a friend's son, and then on to visit Mr Summerdays Mum in the Peak District... and today is hedge cutting day at the allotment - I'm hoping it doesn't last too long, depends on how many turn up!
> 
> But what do you think of the birthday cake.... it was fabulous, and the creator was at the party too! It also tasted nice
> View attachment 339667



Lovely cake, is Mario edible?
As my OH wants to know!


----------



## Speicher (26 Feb 2017)

When there is a diesel loco parked on my driveway, I cannot get the helicopter out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You only get hamster jam in Holland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qN72LEQnaU
One for the Commonwealth.


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2017)

Rare visitor to the garden earlier


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2017)

I'd cleaned my wife's car yesterday morning, and she has just brought it back like this !! Jet wash out then bucket and sponge and an hour later, it's clean again. I'm sure they didn't go go-karting and went to do Rally Cross


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2017)

User19783 said:


> Lovely cake, is Mario edible?
> As my OH wants to know!


Mario was edible, well certainly the hat... that was as far down as we got. The narrow body of Mario was made out of packed rice crispies which she showed us, and apparently there was a spike in the middle to make it stable (good job as excited children leaned on the table. And it was strawberry flavoured cake which was the birthday boy's request!


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2017)

fossyant said:


> I'd cleaned my wife's car yesterday morning, and she has just brought it back like this !! Jet wash out then bucket and sponge and an hour later, it's clean again. I'm sure they didn't go go-karting and went to do Rally Cross
> View attachment 339721



I need to do mine at some point, my white car is a fetching shade of grey at the moment.


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2017)

My wife is now recovering from the hen doo in bed - more lack of sleep than alcohol, as she was sharing a room with her sister, who never shut's up talking. Like a good hubby, I've been out and bought the food shop, done 4 wash loads (including skiing stuff) put Sunday roast in the oven and taken up sliced lemon in hot water to my good lady. I should be riding, but my back isn't good. Time to surf the sofa !!!


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2017)

dave r said:


> I need to do mine at some point, my white car is a fetching shade of grey at the moment.



Mine is silver, so does hide the dirt quite well, although it's clean today ! I hate mud like that as the stuff dries on like concrete.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2017)

Really rotten night's sleep. Horrible day outside. I'm staying in my onesie. About to put the rugby on.

Just consumed lunch of tiger roll with prawns, mayo and avocado.  However, note to self: put the cats out while consuming prawns, even if you have already given them their share...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2017)

I just managed to get a twig (curse that wind!) trapped between mudguard and wheel, which forced the mudguard to concertina up and jam against the wheel. Luckily it unconcertina'd easily without doing that foul-the-wheel thing that mudguards seem so fond of doing.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Feb 2017)

I have planted one hop rhizome in the garden whilst Foodie has done manly things in the shed such as putting up bike racks and a big shelf.

Unfortunately I got a bit enthusiastic about gardening and have twanged something in my back. I'm now soaking in the bath whilst manly thing with power tools continue outside.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2017)

I have just driven 38 miles to an appointment only to discover that I was a month early. 

Twat.


----------



## Speicher (26 Feb 2017)

User said:


> You could wait



No, I couldn't, I would miss Carl after about a week.


----------



## midlife (26 Feb 2017)

Just seen first patch of blue sky all weekend !

Shaun


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have planted one hop rhizome in the garden whilst Foodie has done manly things in the shed such as putting up bike racks and a big shelf.
> 
> Unfortunately I got a bit enthusiastic about gardening and have twanged something in my back. I'm now soaking in the bath whilst manly thing with power tools continue outside.



Oh dear! It's so frustrating isn't it? I hope the bath has helped. 

I've done something silly to my back too this morning. I bent down and twisted at the same time and felt a sharp pain across my lower back. I must have strained something and I really hope it settles soon. After a busy family weekend, this afternoon was meant to be spent cleaning my filthy bike from Friday. Next Sunday I am meant to be riding a 60 mile sportive with the club!! 
Fingers crossed everyone please.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Feb 2017)

We went for a walk and returned with shoes and a handbag.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We went for a walk and returned with shoes and a handbag.


That's called retail therapy innit? Or were you blagging the charity skips again?


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Feb 2017)

For my latest project/madcap scheme I today purchased two twinslot shelf uprights, two twinslot shelf brackets, 10 penny washers, 25 machine screws and 100 nuts. Packet sizes are a funny thing.

I again had to get up at god knows what am (okay, 6:50am) to take DQ to her Air Cadet course. Still, it was amusing watching Mungo attack one end of her headphones and Midge the other. She passed, by the way.


----------



## TVC (26 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> That's called retail therapy unit? Or were you blagging the charity skips again?


Lu of course didn't take her bank cards with her. Fortunately her husband took his


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2017)

Sunday Lunch done. Left overs in the soup maker for tomorrow's chicken and veg soup. Back to work tomorrow after a week off


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2017)

Hedge at allotment has had a major chop! And I've just made muffins.... (and it's started raining so time to do a roast dinner! And there are a couple of sticks of fresh rhubarb roasting in the oven at the same time!


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Lu of course didn't take her bank cards with her. Fortunately her husband took his


Oh, were the shoes and handbag for her?


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Lu of course didn't take her bank cards with her. Fortunately her husband took his


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2017)

My dog must think that pizza jumps off the plate if he sits and stares at me long enough


----------



## hopless500 (26 Feb 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We went for a walk and returned with shoes and a handbag.



 I'd say that more quietly. Mugging people is a bad thing, particularly little old ladies


----------



## hopless500 (26 Feb 2017)

Horse sitting duties are over as of tonight 
(I don't mind doing it apart from you think, ooh, rugby... quick pint at pub, quick soak in bath, more beer and then rugby but then you realise 
I have to do horses).


----------



## postman (26 Feb 2017)

We now have a new Sunday ritual once a month,we go out for a full breakfast instead of cooking a Sunday dinner.Very nice it is too.


----------



## TVC (26 Feb 2017)

Do I have a quick shower or a soak in the bath? I have a new bottle of Matey, that might sway it.


----------



## gbb (26 Feb 2017)

Washed the car by hand, in a rush this morning. 
On returning home later on my bike, I glanced at the car, all clean....except the bit I missed on the bumper


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Feb 2017)

Tom Kerridge lamb ragu and courgettes spaghetti gets a thumbs up here.


----------



## TVC (26 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Are you a child?


I can't believe you have to ask.


----------



## roadrash (26 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Are you a child?



I presumed that was TVC in his avatar...


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> To be fair....YES!!!
> I like boats and rough seas :-)



Me too but I have very little choice. The rougher it is the better I sleep.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (26 Feb 2017)

I have just learnt that there is such a thing as a pre poo spray.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Planes are arriving and one's just left for Heathrow, so there's hope.
> Just to be sure I'm knocking back a double Jamesons and Ice :-)



1 cube only old bean.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Some nice big buns out in Cantebury this morning...
> 
> View attachment 339472



where?


----------



## Salad Dodger (26 Feb 2017)

Cloche update: They are done and netted up with plastic netting from the pound shop. Hopefully the pigeons will keep the hell out of my little veg patch this year!

In other mundane news, we have ordered an inflatable awning for the camper van, and booked a week away in April to use it, and Mrs Salad has approved the purchase of a solid electric ukulele for my birthday present (it's a big birthday this year......). Our postman will be having a busy few days.


----------



## GM (26 Feb 2017)

Found this on my FB, which confirms @User14044 was correct about doing a Rocky in the afternoon......


----------



## marknotgeorge (26 Feb 2017)

Today I learned three things. That twinlock shelving don't work very well if they're both at one end (an engineering constraint, not farkwittery) and getting some contrivance to fit in a 90mm or so gap to push down on said shelf is bloody difficult. All I wanted as a removable shelf for my flight simulator controls!

The third thing? That there is such a thing called a sex bolt. Unfortunately, I couldn't get one long enough.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> where?


The train shed place :-))))


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Horse sitting duties are over as of tonight
> (I don't mind doing it apart from you think, ooh, rugby... quick pint at pub, quick soak in bath, more beer and then rugby but then you realise
> I have to do horses).


Tell me about it!!


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2017)

I spent eight hours in the loft again. I appear to be blessed. Housemaids' knee hasn't struck me down yet.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Feb 2017)

I think Doris may be back.

It is rather wet and wild outside.


----------



## User19783 (27 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I think Doris may be back.
> 
> It is rather wet and wild outside.



Morning
How are feeling?
Did FF looked after you ok?


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2017)

User19783 said:


> Morning
> How are feeling?
> Did FF looked after you ok?


Err....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2017)

I am on an aeroplane...again.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2017)

I'm not on an aeroplane again.


----------



## TVC (27 Feb 2017)

Facebook has just reminded me that this was me five years ago today.






Whimper.


----------



## mybike (27 Feb 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Not happy?
> 
> They are pricey but comfortable and long lasting.



Not comfortable & vary in size, so I am told.


----------



## mybike (27 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm not on an aeroplane again.



Nor me.

Or is that 'and me'. 

It's too early & the hotel room radiator won't turn down. Or rather it will but it makes no difference.


----------



## TVC (27 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Blackpool was looking lovely that day, wasn't it?


Well it's definitely not Deal beach


----------



## TVC (27 Feb 2017)

User said:


> There are some similarities.... there's a big turd floating in the water.


Saucer of milk


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2017)

Today I am mostly in Marmionshireland.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2017)

Oh it's raining! I could wash my car now as it will help wash the side off.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2017)

Well I gave it a quick go over, even the rain gave up half way round so I had to wash the suds off with a watering can. My car was in GWR Chocolate and cream but is now white again. The alloy wheels have got some black streaks on them but that can wait.


----------



## Speicher (27 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Oi, no need to be rude. That's TVC snorkelling



I thought he did snorkling. Or is that just when he laughs when he is reading "Tales of Moominland"?


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2017)

I've just cancelled my Amazon Free Trial membership.


----------



## Speicher (27 Feb 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just cancelled my Amazon Free Trial membership.



Did they find you guilty?

On a lighter note, yesterday my garden was given a very close inspection by an expert on trees. He slowly wandered around the garden, and frequently gave nods of approval of the work I had been doing. I am fairly sure he will visit again to see how progress is being made.


----------



## Speicher (27 Feb 2017)

My tree expert spotted a few worms, and was green with envy.


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today I am mostly in Marmionshireland.


Can you confirm if they are all nobbers up there or just marmion?


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Could be somewhere in between.


Yes I suppose you could be right, but until I get confirmation...


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Feb 2017)

So my hypothesis has been proved. Missing my meds does indeed cause weird, unpleasant dreams where I'm not quite sure if I'm awake or not.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Feb 2017)

Eavesdropping on customers in Aldi...

daughter: we need pancake mix!
mum: we've got eggs, flour, milk.
daughter: I don't want that sort!
mum: [sniggers, ignores child and head towards checkout]


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> Eavesdropping on customers in Aldi...
> 
> daughter: we need pancake mix!
> mum: we've got eggs, flour, milk.
> ...



Ooooeeeerrrrr... 

Many moons ago I bought one of those mixes in a plastic bottle on Yellow Sticker for next to nothing when there was a job lot on clearance in Waitrose. So not worth it - they were extremely unremarkable, although you have to concede that the bottle makes for easy pouring. Much prefer made from scratch - t'is not exactly rocket science. Mind, last week I got milk and eggs on YS, so easy on the pocket this year.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2017)

I blame the people in the ship enthusiasts thread. Spent most of yesterday evening watching youtube videos of old cross-channel / north sea ferries that I have sailed on. One or two are still knocking around, most of them have long since been scrapped.

It's pretty blowy outside here, although it's stopped raining for now. Sort of deciding whether to go out and carry on clearing up the mess left behind by Doris.


----------



## Katherine (27 Feb 2017)

The only place I can get comfortable in is my computer chair because it has good lower back support. I am getting bored not being able to do anything constructive but I'm glad I'm not outside in the weather ( hail, rain, cold wind etc). 
Right , I am going to try again with some different cushions to get comfy on the sofa.


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2017)

One advantage of living here is the bird bath fills up naturally, no need to top it up 

Rob's not really bothered by the rain at least


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Are you sure? He looks a touch grumpy to me.


He's a Manc, we all look like that


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2017)

For @hopless500, today's 'what is it' quiz


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Hang on... I thought you claimed you weren't a Manc....
> 
> Someone's telling porkies!


I was keeping things simple for you southern lot, you think everything north of Stoke and south of Glasgow is a Manc


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The train shed place :-))))



You can eat well in there.


----------



## mybike (27 Feb 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Oi, no need to be rude. That's TVC snorkelling



Isn't that as good a reason as any to be rude?



potsy said:


> I was keeping things simple for you southern lot, you think everything north of Stoke and south of Glasgow is a Manc



Isn't it?


----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> For @hopless500, today's 'what is it' quiz
> 
> View attachment 339942


It's a ghosted wagtail


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> You can eat well in there.


We got the goat Gouda :-). And the ag d Goida which is very very good (he said when you and wimpers were there yiu may have got a poor sample). Nice chorizo sausage rolls too!


----------



## TVC (27 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> We got the goat Gouda :-). And the ag d Goida which is very very good (he said when you and wimpers were there yiu may have got a poor sample). Nice chorizo sausage rolls too!


Are you on the whiskey already?


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> It's a ghosted wagtail


Considering I said it was a rare sighting the other day, now I cannot get rid of it


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Are you on the whiskey already?


I was in Scotland....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Be rude not to?



Well quite!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Can you confirm if they are all nobbers up there or just marmion?


Currently witholding judgement....


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Currently witholding judgement....



Is that because you're not back over the border yet?


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2017)

Didn't clear up Doris' mess after all. Ended up taking out part of a row of mostly dead snowberry bushes instead - something I've been meaning to do for a while. Now I've got a good place against the fence to store logs - it's dry and sheltered and the logs won't get covered in bird poo. Bushes have been cajoled into the green wheelie bin ready for collection tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2017)

User19783 said:


> Morning
> How are feeling?
> Did FF looked after you ok?


Chilly out here today.

I worked from home yesterday and found some good drugs to assist with pain relief.

FF as a carer, mmmm let me think, oh yeah, errr


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I'm up. It's dark out there. That is all.


It's actually getting light. I was quite surprised at how light it was walking into the station.

I also noticed how light it was at 5.30 last evening.

Summer is coming


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I have to go to Kent tomorrow for work...


Anywhere nice?

Fabbers is around, louching as usual ?


----------



## summerdays (28 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's actually getting light. I was quite surprised at how light it was walking into the station.
> 
> I also noticed how light it was at 5.30 last evening.
> 
> Summer is coming


It's "not dark" till gone 6 now at night, but still dark here at the moment..... slightly worried if it's going to be icy this morning though.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Harrietsham....


The Weald of Kent.

Usually very pretty around there.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's actually getting light. I was quite surprised at how light it was walking into the station.
> 
> I also noticed how light it was at 5.30 last evening.
> 
> Summer is coming


Can we have spring first please. Lol. My favourite season of the year.

It's certainly not here yet. Minus 1 up here this morning and the roads and car windscreens are white.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2017)

It is a bit icy out there, I'm going to have to decide ice the car.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2017)

Is it pancake day?


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Is it pancake day?


I think it is!


----------



## lutonloony (28 Feb 2017)

Mrs LL "let" me have the car today, I need to go to tip with some rubbish. Strangely enough there is no petrol, AND I had to scrape the windscreen instead of just hopping onto my trusty steed.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Feb 2017)

I've been reading the thread 'Cyclist Branded Stupid'. 

Oh the irony.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2017)

Bright, sunny and cold in Coventry, I have yoga this morning for the first time in three weeks, the teacher has been on holiday.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2017)

User said:


> On which part?


Clearly that @Marmion is chief of the Nobbers is an open and shut case...


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2017)

User said:


> It's work though.... and this meeting won't be pretty.


I could hook-up for a post-work beer, let me know via pm.


----------



## mybike (28 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> Didn't clear up Doris' mess after all. Ended up taking out part of a row of mostly dead snowberry bushes instead - something I've been meaning to do for a while. Now I've got a good place against the fence to store logs - it's dry and sheltered and the logs won't get covered in bird poo. Bushes have been cajoled into the green wheelie bin ready for collection tomorrow morning.



My green wheelie bin is full, awaiting the restart of collections.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Feb 2017)

Not a fan of football but we work with a guy who is Liverpool obsessed, he will be taken down today, if he dares to come in......


----------



## Smithbat (28 Feb 2017)

Morning one and all, cold and frosty here in leafy Bucks.


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2017)

It's snowing


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2017)

It's stopped


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Is it? I have always suspected him to be a very minor nobber.


Well me too, but one short trip over the border confirmed my suspicions to the contrary....


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2017)

Building News

I think they're superstitious this side of the block


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2017)

There was a large gathering of Crows this morning. 14 of them wheeling around and then breaking up into pairs and flying off. I think 2 of them usually perch in one of the trees at the bottom of my neighbours garden.
As the cars were covered in ice this morning I thought I would see how the Pogs have been getting on. They have been very, very busy and luckily the pond was fee of ice. Some of the spawn has started to change already, the round blobs in the centre have started to elongate.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Would love to but have to head straight back up the motorway back home.... soz!


No probs, another time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2017)

I've got a spasmy back so I'm dedicating the day to moping around. If anyone cares to post pictures of flowers from your gardens to remind me of spring then I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Smithbat (28 Feb 2017)

Illaveago said:


> There was a large gathering of Crows this morning. 14 of them wheeling around and then breaking up into pairs and flying off. I think 2 of them usually perch in one of the trees at the bottom of my neighbours garden.
> As the cars were covered in ice this morning I thought I would see how the Pogs have been getting on. They have been very, very busy and luckily the pond was fee of ice. Some of the spawn has started to change already, the round blobs in the centre have started to elongate.


One of the few collective nouns I remember is crows. Today you saw a murder


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a spasmy back so I'm dedicating the day to moping around. If anyone cares to post pictures of flowers from your gardens to remind me of spring then I'd be very grateful.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a spasmy back so I'm dedicating the day to moping around. If anyone cares to post pictures of flowers from your gardens to remind me of spring then I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a spasmy back so I'm dedicating the day to moping around. If anyone cares to post pictures of flowers from your gardens to remind me of spring then I'd be very grateful.


 GWS, @deptfordmarmoset


----------



## postman (28 Feb 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Facebook has just reminded me that this was me five years ago today.
> 
> View attachment 339852
> 
> ...



It's incredible doing that.I am not a strong swimmer but a few years ago i tried it.What a fantastic feeling.Just floating and the fish there were hundreds of them.It was so relaxing,just flopping the feet.,anyone who has not done this.Try it just once.It's not frightening with the mouth piece in.


----------



## postman (28 Feb 2017)

Sleeping update.So last night i did not take a Nytol sleeping pill i just wore the ear plugs.I had a wonderful deep sleep.So going to leave off the Nytol now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> One of the few collective nouns I remember is crows. Today you saw a murder


Does Taggart know?







Oh, he does.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2017)

postman said:


> It's incredible doing that.I am not a strong swimmer but a few years ago i tried it.What a fantastic feeling.Just floating and the fish there were hundreds of them.It was so relaxing,just flopping the feet.,anyone who has not done this.Try it just once.It's not frightening with the mouth piece in.


It's more scary without the mouthpiece!


----------



## Speicher (28 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> On a lighter note, yesterday my garden was given a very close inspection by an expert on trees. He slowly wandered around the garden, and frequently gave nods of approval of the work I had been doing. I am fairly sure he will visit again to see how progress is being made.



Mr Woody Green Woodpecker has obviously chosen a different garden to inspect closely today. He takes his duties as an arborealist very seriously.


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2017)

I have new slippers


----------



## Speicher (28 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> I have new slippers



Have they got velcro to make them easier to put on?


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Feb 2017)

postman said:


> It's incredible doing that.I am not a strong swimmer but a few years ago i tried it.What a fantastic feeling.Just floating and the fish there were hundreds of them.It was so relaxing,just flopping the feet.,anyone who has not done this.Try it just once.It's not frightening with the mouth piece in.



It is a great feeling although at first I struggled with the mouth piece as it didn't feel natural but an excellent teacher by the name of Em helped me through it and now it is a doddle


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> I have new slippers


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 340087


Very similar, only blue


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2017)

Speicher said:


> Have they got velcro to make them easier to put on?


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2017)

Green bin was emptied this morning. Now it's half full again.

Am off to make some pancakes in a bit.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2017)

Pancakes are deferred until tomorrow. I can't make a zero calorie pancake which is a shame.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Feb 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Not a fan of football but we work with a guy who is Liverpool obsessed, he will be taken down today, if he dares to come in......



Never a good idea to big Liverpool up too much, they let yon down in embarrassing fashion to often.



Smithbat said:


> One of the few collective nouns I remember is crows. Today you saw a murder



I only saw.....






I also like the collective for ravens, an unpleasantness.


----------



## JohnHughes307 (28 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> One of the few collective nouns I remember is crows. Today you saw a murder


I was told once that Crows are solitary, whilst Rooks flock and that therefore "If you see a flock of Crows then they are Rooks and if you see a Rook on its own, then its a Crow"...


----------



## Smithbat (28 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Never a good idea to big Liverpool up too much, they let yon down in embarrassing fashion to often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favourite is owls - A Parliament.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Feb 2017)

Smithbat said:


> My favourite is owls - A Parliament.



Ahh yes that's an interesting one too, I didn't think owls congregated much....except for cuddles....


----------



## Katherine (28 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a spasmy back so I'm dedicating the day to moping around. If anyone cares to post pictures of flowers from your gardens to remind me of spring then I'd be very grateful.



Hope you are feeling better after moping around.

Some Spring flowers in the garden. Taken in the rain. This morning they were white for about a half hour.


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2017)

Nice to know those D-locks are good at their job


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Hope you are feeling better after moping around.
> 
> Some Spring flowers in the garden. Taken in the rain. This morning they were white for about a half hour.
> 
> View attachment 340111


Thanks, that's exactly the stuff! The promise of spring even when the weather's not cooperating.

Meanwhile, I appear to have tuckered my plums...


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> Nice to know those D-locks are good at their job
> 
> View attachment 340140


What a wally.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2017)

I have been living off Nurofen Plus and Volterol today.

My back is responding nicely and everything looks rosey.

That may be the drugs talking.


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> What a wally.


Maybe it's a very expensive wheel?


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2017)

I'm debating giving up buying yarn for lent.

That's a real tough one


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Ahh yes that's an interesting one too, I didn't think owls congregated much....except for cuddles....



Well you seem the best qualified that I know to ask going by the avatar Wol. Do they congregate much?


----------



## Speicher (28 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm debating giving up buying yarn for lent.
> 
> That's a real tough one



Crikey that would be tough! Have you though about knitting some shorts for Fabbers?


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm debating giving up buying yarn for lent.
> 
> That's a real tough one


I think I'll give up Quinoa again (it went really well last year)


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Feb 2017)

I was given three bicycles today.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Thanks, that's exactly the stuff! The promise of spring even when the weather's not cooperating.
> 
> Meanwhile, I appear to have tuckered my plums...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


>


Actually I should have said ''plumb tuckered out.''


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Actually I should have said ''plumb tuckered out.''


Well put them away again.


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm debating giving up buying yarn for lent.
> 
> That's a real tough one


I'm giving up kebabs, how many hours is lent exactly?


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2017)

potsy said:


> I'm giving up kebabs, how many hours is lent exactly?


1008 hrs to go


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> 1008 hrs to go


----------



## tyred (28 Feb 2017)

I'm about to boil an egg.


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2017)

User said:


> You can take Sundays off.


Phew.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Feb 2017)

tyred said:


> I'm about to boil an egg.



Just made some beans on toast,


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Feb 2017)

This is not mundane news, but we don't seem to have a thread for really important life impacting news:

Strava website is down! I've two rides to upload, I can't sleep, I can't concentrate on anything.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Pancakes are deferred until tomorrow. I can't make a zero calorie pancake which is a shame.


Same here...tomorrow's lunch :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Feb 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Meanwhile, I appear to have tuckered my plums...



I've done that.....black and blue they were for weeks....


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2017)

Pancakes have been made and duly consumed. Supper will be a "raid the fridge pot luck" kind of thing.

Picked up three pots of winter aconites on YS in Waitrose this morning - marked down from £4 to £1.09 a pot. They're done flowering (no matter, so have mine) but I'll bung the corms in the garden tomorrow. Had a really good show from mine this year. Now it's full steam ahead on the snowdrops, but the odd daff is starting to flower. Cherry plum and forsythia are also getting going.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2017)

We have a fab restaurant in town which "raids the larder" for Sunday suppers.

I have yet to try it out but all I have heard are rave reviews.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2017)

Actually, some of the best meals I've made have been done using cupboard staples added to random odds and ends from the fridge.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Feb 2017)

Tomorrow I have to fly from London to Atlanta, then on to Las Vegas, meet my new boss on Thursday, then fly from Las Vegas to Seattle, then back to London, all in three days. I'm not looking forward to this.


----------



## Katherine (28 Feb 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Tomorrow I have to fly from London to Atlanta, then on to Las Vegas, meet my new boss on Thursday, then fly from Las Vegas to Seattle, then back to London, all in three days. I'm not looking forward to this.



Well that explains half of your CC name.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Can't you just phone?


Sadly not, it'll be the first time he's met me since hiring me, and it's also the global team meet up, he wants me there for this one. After this, I'll probably see him once a year.


----------



## summerdays (28 Feb 2017)

We have made pancakes..... only needed 24 quail eggs


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Well that explains half of your CC name.


Yeah I do travel a wee bit. That's the airline business for you. 



User said:


> Have you told him how lovely it is here?


He loves it here, he's from Atlanta so a cold grey day in London is anathema to him. The trouble is getting all the other team members together, out of 14 of us, 9 are in the U.S.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2017)

@summerdays - what's the quail egg to hen egg ratio? I'd guess four-ish, something like that...


----------



## summerdays (28 Feb 2017)

Reynard said:


> @summerdays - what's the quail egg to hen egg ratio? I'd guess four-ish, something like that...


I weighed a normal egg (about 55g without the shell), and then weighed out the quail's eggs and it worked out approximately 12 to a normal egg (perhaps slightly fewer but they have only just started laying). I figure it would be easy to remember a dozen to 1 so I'm going to go with that ratio in future.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2017)

Blimey, I'd not have thought it'd have been that many...


----------



## marknotgeorge (28 Feb 2017)

I've been writing Epics. Or User Stories. Or possibly Features or Requirements. I'm still not entirely clear as to the relationship between them all.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (28 Feb 2017)

User said:


> Sorry, I don't think I can help you.


I'm not sure I asked for your help?


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've done that.....black and blue they were for weeks....



Doctors tuckered mine during an operation, it was several weeks before I was comfortable, I did ask if they could take away the pain and leave the swelling but they insisted all or nothing.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Tomorrow I have to fly from London to Atlanta, then on to Las Vegas, meet my new boss on Thursday, then fly from Las Vegas to Seattle, then back to London, all in three days. I'm not looking forward to this.



Look on the bright side. You'll hardly have time for jetlag.


----------



## StuAff (28 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4702539, member: 21629"]You reminded me this:

A recipe for a man how to bake an apple pie.

Take 10 eggs from fridge.
Put the remaining 7 eggs on the table and clean the floor. Be more careful next time.
Take a small bowl and crack the eggs on its edge.
Clean the table.
Whip the remaining 5 eggs using food mixer.
Try it again but make sure that you installed metal beaters correctly this time.
Wash your face. Clean your ears very thoroughly because dry remains of eggs are very difficult to clean after some time.
You've got 2 eggs left now. This is the exact amount that you needed.
Cover the walls and ceiling of your kitchen with old newspapers.
Get a glass of flour and pour it into the bowl with eggs. The remaining 800g of flour which is scattered everywhere wipe into a bin.
Start whipping eggs and flour.
Take a shower.
Get 4 apples and sharp knife.
Apply a plaster on the finger you've just cut with the knife.
Cut apples into cubes. You are allowed to eat 2 apples only because you will need another 2 for the pie.
Pour cubes of apples into the bowl.
Whip everything with food mixer.
Pour batter into a baking tray and put it into the oven. If nothing happens after some time - turn the oven on.
Open windows.

After such a hard job you can go to the shop to buy edible apple pie. And grab some beer - to calm your nerves from stress.[/QUOTE]


Depends on the man though......(some are more dependable than others!!)


----------



## StuAff (28 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4702917, member: 21629"]This joke reminded me of my first boyfriend. He was a good guy but incredibly clumsy. Especially when taking eggs from the fridge. [/QUOTE]


----------



## lutonloony (1 Mar 2017)

Not sure there are very more cheery sights than loads of daffs in full bloom


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2017)

A la William Wordsworth, of course 

Sunflowers kind of fill the same cheery niche. And sunflower honey is just the bees knees


----------



## GM (1 Mar 2017)

Another day of circumnavigating the M25


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> One of the few collective nouns I remember is crows. Today you saw a murder


Oh dear! Where are the Miss Marbles when you need them?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2017)

JohnHughes307 said:


> I was told once that Crows are solitary, whilst Rooks flock and that therefore "If you see a flock of Crows then they are Rooks and if you see a Rook on its own, then its a Crow"...


I can remember being told that. I haven't seen a Room around here for ages they used to be so common.

I thought I would leave the word change in as it seemed funnier. The word should be Rook .


----------



## Smithbat (1 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm debating giving up buying yarn for lent.
> 
> That's a real tough one


I have given up swearing. It is not going well so far....


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Well you seem the best qualified that I know to ask going by the avatar Wol. Do they congregate much?



I got that quote wrong. I quoted myself.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I have given up swearing. It is not going well so far....


Yeah I have ditched the yarn idea. Why set yourself up to fail.

I have decided to do a different type of thing until Easter.

I'm going to ride at least 3 times a week.No matter how far but I have to ride 3 times.


----------



## Smithbat (1 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah I have ditched the yarn idea. Why set yourself up to fail.
> 
> I have decided to do a different type of thing until Easter.
> 
> I'm going to ride at least 3 times a week.No matter how far but I have to ride 3 times.


Sounds like a good plan! Ride to the yarn shop.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Sounds like a good plan! Ride to the yarn shop.....


I just about own the yarn shop.

Perhaps that's an idea for retirement.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Mar 2017)

User said:


> It's interesting that the Church now tends to emphasise that Lent is not about giving things up but doing positive things.


It probably leans more to doing positive things to help others I would assume ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Mar 2017)

My prescriptions are ready to be picked up. I wonder whether I can leave them at the pharmacy while I go off to pick up breakfast stuff and beer and collect the meds on the way back.


----------



## Smithbat (1 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I just about own the yarn shop.
> 
> Perhaps that's an idea for retirement.


Oooh I like it, could it perhaps have a fabric section tool for those of us who partake in quilting?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a spasmy back so I'm dedicating the day to moping around. If anyone cares to post pictures of flowers from your gardens to remind me of spring then I'd be very grateful.


I've just been up the garden and took some pictures, I'm sorry there's not much in bloom at the moment. The kitten rugby tackled me twice while I was out.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2017)

I've just needed a pair of mole grips to get a bottle of bleach open, my Good Lady remarked "what chance have I got if you need those to get it open".


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Oooh I like it, could it perhaps have a fabric section tool for those of us who partake in quilting?


Absolutly and an art section.

It will be a large premises to get all the lovely things in.

I love to dream.


----------



## Smithbat (1 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Absolutly and an art section.
> 
> It will be a large premises to get all the lovely things in.
> 
> I love to dream.


Me too, can it also have bit in the corner that has a couple of tables and sells nice tea and cake?


----------



## Speicher (1 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Me too, can it also have bit in the corner that has a couple of tables and sells nice tea and cake?



Could we add a greenhouse, then I can pot up plants, and sell them?

If it was in Devon, it could be in the countryside and by the coast. Bournemouth has an airport. Yes, I know that Bournemouth is in Dorset, but that is the next county.


----------



## Speicher (1 Mar 2017)

I see that @Illaveago has got a lot of frog's porn.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Me too, can it also have bit in the corner that has a couple of tables and sells nice tea and cake?





Speicher said:


> Could we add a greenhouse, then I can pot up plants, and sell them?
> 
> If it was in Devon, it could be in the countryside and by the coast. Bournemouth has an airport. Yes, I know that Bournemouth is in Dorset, but that is the next county.



It's all sounding perfect Ladies.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2017)

Just back from and 8 mile run.

I've just noticed that it is no longer February.


----------



## Haitch (1 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Perfect Ladies



So that's the name sorted.


----------



## potsy (1 Mar 2017)

User said:


> It's interesting that the Church now tends to emphasise that Lent is not about giving things up but doing positive things.


I'm eating more curries for lent.



Hill Wimp said:


> It probably leans more to doing positive things to help others I would assume ?



Where's the fun in that?


----------



## potsy (1 Mar 2017)

User said:


> It's interesting that the Church now tends to emphasise that Lent is not about giving things up but doing positive things.


I'm eating more curries for lent.



Hill Wimp said:


> It probably leans more to doing positive things to help others I would assume ?



Where's the fun in that?


----------



## lutonloony (1 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> A la William Wordsworth, of course
> 
> Sunflowers kind of fill the same cheery niche. And sunflower honey is just the bees knees





Reynard said:


> A la William Wordsworth, of course
> 
> Sunflowers kind of fill the same cheery niche. And sunflower honey is just the bees knees


just always makes me think Spring has sprung


----------



## lutonloony (1 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear! Where are the Miss Marbles when you need them?


Guessing two crows is an attempted murder


----------



## lutonloony (1 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> Just back from and 8 mile run.
> 
> I've just noticed that it is no longer February.


Guessing the run took a while then


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Could we add a greenhouse, then I can pot up plants, and sell them?
> 
> If it was in Devon, it could be in the countryside and by the coast. Bournemouth has an airport. Yes, I know that Bournemouth is in Dorset, but that is the next county.


Aren't we forgetting the bar?


----------



## Smithbat (1 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Aren't we forgetting the bar?


Gin bar!


----------



## hopless500 (1 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Gin bar!


.... and Belgian beer...


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2017)

.....And Scrumpy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> .....And Scrumpy.


While we're at it, do we know anybody who can cook...?


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> While we're at it, do we know anybody who can cook...?


Least of your worries. I would consider doing the yarn shop online, as well as the plants. You all know the pub situation.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2017)

I'm a pretty dab hand in the kitchen. Plus I know how to make proper belgian waffles. Parental unit is Belgian, you see...  I also know how to make those choux buns filled with creme chantilly and covered in gooey chocolate glaze. 

And can we have a nice selection of satins, velvets and trimmings to make cat show drapes from please? If it're recycled fabrics, even better. I don't mind unpicking curtains and stuff to reuse them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2017)

Cat show drapes? Like for them to run their claws through?


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2017)

Christ on a bike ! This thread is getting far too interesting.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2017)

Oh, and other bird collectives are a muster of peacocks, an exaltation of larks and, of course, a gaggle of geese.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> Christ on a bike ! This thread is getting far too interesting.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxRX6LXDpWs


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Cat show drapes? Like for them to run their claws through?



Noooo, just to make the pen look pretty... Like this - made these ones for Madam Lexi...


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2017)

That is pretty, and quite dramatic.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> That is pretty, and quite dramatic.


Mews en scène...


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2017)

I had thought about taking Max to the dog show at one time, before he was excommunicated.
 TBH, I have never seen a dog have that violent a reaction to having a priest bless him, 
still angry when the rest of the processional came past. 
Still ranting and raving in the car, in his crate,
and at the draft horses as well. 
I fear he may be a low churchman.


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Me too, can it also have bit in the corner that has a couple of tables and sells nice tea and cake?


I'm glad you said that. 



Hill Wimp said:


> It's all sounding perfect Ladies.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Aren't we forgetting the bar?





Smithbat said:


> Gin bar!





hopless500 said:


> .... and Belgian beer...





raleighnut said:


> .....And Scrumpy.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> While we're at it, do we know anybody who can cook...?


Please can we have some bike parking at your Perfect Ladies shop and cafe? Looking forward to visiting...


----------



## hopless500 (1 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> I'm glad you said that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bike parking is a given. I think workshops should be run where it's obligatory to have at least 2 drinks to help things along


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Bike parking is a given. I think workshops should be run where it's obligatory to have at least 2 drinks to help things along


Yarn bike workshops would be fun.


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2017)

User said:


> This sort of thing?
> View attachment 340338


Yup!


----------



## mybike (1 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I have given up swearing. It is not going well so far....



I've given up giving up.



Hill Wimp said:


> It probably leans more to doing positive things to help others I would assume ?



Positively giving up.


----------



## Speicher (1 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> I'm a pretty dab hand in the kitchen. Plus I know how to make proper belgian waffles. Parental unit is Belgian, you see...  I also know how to make those choux buns filled with creme chantilly and covered in gooey chocolate glaze.
> 
> And can we have a nice selection of satins, velvets and trimmings to make cat show drapes from please? If it're recycled fabrics, even better. I don't mind unpicking curtains and stuff to reuse them.



Belgian waffles are one of my favourites, and profiteroles.

Yes, regarding the fabrics, I am sure we could have a fabric shop and a special corner for recycling clothes and fabrics. I have a large collection of lots of fabrics in various sizes, and could do with some of them being reused.

Yesterday, I was repairing a shirt. The collar was falling apart, so I unpicked it, added a new, contrasting piece of fabric where the worn out fabric was, and tacked the collar back in place, the other way round, as it were. This process used to be called, sometime in the last century, turning a collar. It is now ready for the machine stitching.

I have a very cosy fleece shirt, where the cuffs have frayed. Another fleece had candle wax spilt on it, don't ask, so the spare bits will be used for new cuffs. It can be, I think, very therapeutic to do these repairs. 

I would, of course, be very careful not to get sticky finger marks on the fabrics.


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2017)

Didn't make it into work today - the desk I'm at is causing me serious back pain. Fortunately the Facilities Team have 'now' sprung into action after I copied in 'the bosses' and my electric sit/stand desk that someone else is using (don't ask) will be relocated ASAP to another office where there is space (all the desks are in a fixed 4 or 6 configuration and can't be 'moved'. At least the office I'm moving into has a good view being on the top floor, and lots of natural light.


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2017)

WW1 Trench making tonight. We have decided to buy a cake, but it needs 'decorating' - pictures to follow this evening/


----------



## mybike (1 Mar 2017)

I thought there needed to be an effort made to improve the quality of posts here. So:


----------



## Speicher (1 Mar 2017)

I have just found the right sign for the kitchen opening times at the new café/wool/craft/bar/fabric/garden shop.


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2017)

My daughter has finished her 'trench cake'.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2017)

Very imaginative, good use of confectionery.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> That is pretty, and quite dramatic.



Thank you  Was all made with recycled fabrics - three different pairs of curtains, all picked up on jumble sales. Still have a fair bit of the fabric left to use for other sewing projects.


----------



## Katherine (1 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> My daughter has finished her 'trench cake'.
> 
> View attachment 340362





Gravity Aided said:


> Very imaginative, good use of confectionery.


Especially the match makers!


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Belgian waffles are one of my favourites, and profiteroles.



What's not to like, cream, chocolate, squishy cakey bits... When it comes to waffles, I usually make Gaufres de Namur. Not quite as toothsome and less sweet than a Gaufre de Liege (the ones with the sugar pearls in them) but more substantial than the Gaufres de Bruxelles. And they're equally good hot or cold. And they make a super toasting waffle if you're that way inclined. 



> Yes, regarding the fabrics, I am sure we could have a fabric shop and a special corner for recycling clothes and fabrics. I have a large collection of lots of fabrics in various sizes, and could do with some of them being reused.



Likewise - have several suitcases of fabrics on the loft. Parentals were involved in soft furnishing / upholstery, so have a lot or rems and offcuts there. Plus I like to trawl charity shops, boot sales etc for interesting fabrics to make show drapes. 



> Yesterday, I was repairing a shirt. The collar was falling apart, so I unpicked it, added a new, contrasting piece of fabric where the worn out fabric was, and tacked the collar back in place, the other way round, as it were. This process used to be called, sometime in the last century, turning a collar. It is now ready for the machine stitching.
> 
> I have a very cosy fleece shirt, where the cuffs have frayed. Another fleece had candle wax spilt on it, don't ask, so the spare bits will be used for new cuffs. It can be, I think, very therapeutic to do these repairs.



Wow! Kudos to you.  I don't recycle clothes to that extent, but am happy to patch jeans, darn socks, replace zips, that sort of thing. Would rather have a few good quality but hard-wearing items of clothing than the stuff that you can buy for peanuts that falls apart as soon as you look at it. 



> I would, of course, be very careful not to get sticky finger marks on the fabrics.



We'd need a washroom with lots of nice soaps and smellies and that sort of stuff in order to keep the sticky fingers at bay.


----------



## Speicher (1 Mar 2017)

Replacing a zip is a very fiddly thing to do. I would have to be sure that the trousers had plenty of life left in them. I have often bought a garment in a charity shop because I like the fabric. Full-length skirts can easily be made into shorter skirts, or shorts. 

There are very excellent Charity shops which sell garments that look like they have never been worn. 

I would have to respect your expert knowledge on the subject of waffles, and would be happy to try them all.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Mar 2017)

I love trawling charity shops and flea markets for all sorts of things.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Replacing a zip is a very fiddly thing to do. I would have to be sure that the trousers had plenty of life left in them. I have often bought a garment in a charity shop because I like the fabric. Full-length skirts can easily be made into shorter skirts, or shorts.
> 
> There are very excellent Charity shops which sell garments that look like they have never been worn.



Yeah, with zips, you do need to see if it's worthwhile doing as it's a nightmare to unpick and then redo stitching. One of my fave items of clothing came from the Cancer Research shop here in Ely - a Toggi fleece-lined suede gilet for £7.



> I would have to respect your expert knowledge on the subject of waffles, and would be happy to try them all.



My fave recipe is one I actually found online  I do a good line in German gingerbread as well


----------



## TVC (1 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I love trawling charity shops and flea markets for all sorts of things.


Is that how you found Fabbers?


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I love trawling charity shops and flea markets for all sorts of things.



Boot sales and jumble sales too. I'm a sucker for books. And militaria. And cat ornaments...


----------



## potsy (1 Mar 2017)




----------



## Speicher (1 Mar 2017)

Today in the garden, I was trying to remove lots of ground cover that had invaded one border. I did it carefully as amongst the unwanted plants was a lot of Lathyrus Vernus, which is a very pretty plant. It forms tidy clumps rather than aggressively colonising a border. 

The picture in the above link shows pink ones, but some of them are a much darker pink, or violet ones, which are just as pretty.


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2017)

It's been mainly dry all day, then started chucking it down early evening, and around 11pm it started snowing. Tomorrow's drive to work could be interesting. How I wish I still cycle commuted.


----------



## Speicher (2 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


>



You could join us in this new venture if you like. 

We would need someone to look after all the girds in the barden, and the pogs in the frond.


----------



## TVC (2 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> You could join us in this new venture if you like.
> 
> We would need someone to look after all the girds in the barden, and the pogs in the frond.


Lu and I wonder about the roles everyone would take in the Mundane News Commune. Fabbers and I would be on kitchen duty, Hills would do security, Reg on social events and health. I'm sure you have more suggestions.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> It's been mainly dry all day,* then started chucking it down early evening, and around 11pm it started snowing. *Tomorrow's drive to work could be interesting. How I wish I still cycle commuted.


Only another three months of it.


----------



## Speicher (2 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Lu and I wonder about the roles everyone would take in the Mundane News Commune. Fabbers and I would be on kitchen duty, Hills would do security, Reg on social events and health. I'm sure you have more suggestions.



@potsy can be in charge of the cheese rolls, ham rolls, and sausage rolls. @Reynard would be responsible for Swiss Rolls, and Arctic rolls.

I could look after the Rolls Royce, and the Profiter rolls.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Lu and I wonder about the roles everyone would take in the Mundane News Commune. Fabbers and I would be on kitchen duty, Hills would do security, Reg on social events and health. I'm sure you have more suggestions.



Mmmm, if kitchen duties are taken, I suppose I could always be the sawer and chopper-upper of logs to feed the wood burning stove and the procurer of groceries. I'd certainly keep the kitchen bods on their toes with my YS finds. 

Lexi volunteers her services as Chief Pest Control Officer with Poppy as her deputy.


----------



## Speicher (2 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, if kitchen duties are taken, I suppose I could always be the sawer and chopper-upper of logs to feed the wood burning stove and the procurer of groceries. I'd certainly keep the kitchen bods on their toes with my YS finds.
> 
> Lexi volunteers her services as Chief Pest Control Officer with Poppy as her deputy.



That sounds most excellent. I will ensure that Lexi has the right clause in her contract.


----------



## TVC (2 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, if kitchen duties are taken, I suppose I could always be the sawer and chopper-upper of logs to feed the wood burning stove and the procurer of groceries. I'd certainly keep the kitchen bods on their toes with my YS finds.
> 
> Lexi volunteers her services as Chief Pest Control Officer with Poppy as her deputy.


OK you are group pyro. We need a good explosives expert, a stove fire with the intensity of a blast furnace exhaust is what's needed for proper charred kebabs.


----------



## TVC (2 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> @potsy can be in charge of the cheese rolls, ham rolls, and sausage rolls. @Reynard would be responsible for Swiss Rolls, and Arctic rolls.
> 
> I could look after the Rolls Royce, and the Profiter rolls.


I feel a Jasper Carrot punchline coming on


----------



## TVC (2 Mar 2017)

Change of subject, just found a video of a 48 year old me moshing, with a 44 year old Louise ready to pick up the pieces


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> OK you are group pyro. We need a good explosives expert, a stove fire with the intensity of a blast furnace exhaust is what's needed for proper charred kebabs.



I don't know anything about explosives, but I do have a friend who is a chemical engineer. 

On the other hand, I'm a dab hand at keeping a solid fuel heating system up to temperature as that's what Casa Reynard is fitted with.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> @potsy can be in charge of the cheese rolls, ham rolls, and sausage rolls. @Reynard would be responsible for Swiss Rolls, and Arctic rolls.
> 
> I could look after the Rolls Royce, and the Profiter rolls.



*giggle*

Haven't eaten arctic roll since school dinners...


----------



## TVC (2 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> *giggle*
> 
> Haven't eaten arctic roll since school dinners...


Really?

A slice of Arctic Roll, a dollop of squirty cream and a crumble of Cadburys flake over the top will make you the hero of your family for years. They will talk of it at your funeral.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2017)

Are you sure? 

Anyways, off to the Land of Nod. Need to haul a*se to March early doors tomorrow.


----------



## User19783 (2 Mar 2017)

Morning 
It's cold and windy outside,

Glad I didn't cycle tonight.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2017)

User19783 said:


> Morning
> It's cold and windy outside,
> 
> Glad I didn't cycle tonight.


It's only the early hours, plenty of time yet.


----------



## User19783 (2 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> It's only the early hours, plenty of time yet.



It may be early, but it's still a double coat day.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is that how you found Fabbers?


Yep he got thrown out for recycling


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Mar 2017)

User19783 said:


> It may be early, but it's still a double coat day.


It's damn windy out there again. I'm praying for trees on the line.


----------



## summerdays (2 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4704162, member: 259"]Just found out via her son that a really good friend has died of cancer. Last time we saw her she was full of life and had apparently just told Silvio Berlusconi to feck off. RIP Rachel Smithers, we need more like you.[/QUOTE]
I'm sorry to hear your bad news, she sounds like she was quite a character


----------



## summerdays (2 Mar 2017)

It's windy here, and Mr Summerdays has suddenly realised some work he hasn't finished so has got up to complete it! (The wind was keeping us awake anyway!) I will have to see if I can get him to finish early to make up for starting so early.


----------



## GM (2 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Lu and I wonder about the roles everyone would take in the Mundane News Commune. Fabbers and I would be on kitchen duty, Hills would do security, Reg on social events and health. I'm sure you have more suggestions.



Can I volunteer to do the washing up, I've been told I'm good at that!


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2017)

Rain returned and has melted the snow. Just a scattering now


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2017)

We're going to be spending about four hours on the M6 today, going to pick up the step daughter in a while then we're of to Warrington.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Today in the garden, I was trying to remove lots of ground cover that had invaded one border. I did it carefully as amongst the unwanted plants was a lot of Lathyrus Vernus, which is a very pretty plant. It forms tidy clumps rather than aggressively colonising a border.
> 
> The picture in the above link shows pink ones, but some of them are a much darker pink, or violet ones, which are just as pretty.


That's lovely. Not come across that before.


----------



## lutonloony (2 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> My daughter has finished her 'trench cake'.
> 
> View attachment 340362


very impressive, it somehow made me feel sad, so it seems to have hit the right note


----------



## summerdays (2 Mar 2017)

Well I've got blue skies.... and but it does seem to arrived with very very blustery wind! Should be a fun commute this morning! Let's hope it's still the same direction on the way home and I might be able to benefit from it!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2017)

Morning it is bright and sunny here but it isn't half windy. The bird table is having a bit of a lie down.


----------



## roadrash (2 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Well I've got blue skies.... and but it does seem to arrived with very very blustery wind! Should be a fun commute this morning! Let's hope it's still the same direction on the way home and I might be able to benefit from it!



not going to happen ..... tailwinds are myth and legend


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2017)

I was thinking of your shop cafe idea and thought you should look for a building in the form of an inverted pyramid so as to reduce your business rates. Your fabrics could be suspended from the ceiling and customers could relax in a reclining position against the wall whilst viewing them.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2017)

Just arrived in Warrington, 108 miles, 2.5 hours and 52mpg


----------



## Speicher (2 Mar 2017)

I think @Gravity Aided could be in charge of international communications, and he could design the website for "Perfect Ladies".

@User14044 is, at present, Without Portfolio. He is not required to be sitting around. That would just make the place look untidy.


----------



## GM (2 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 340399
> 
> 
> Cr@p weather here. Awful views. I so miss Finchley.




Buon Giorno, very nice too!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2017)

I've just washed my wife's car and it has worn me out. It is a small car a mk 2 Corsa I'm going to have a rest now.


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2017)




----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Well, at least the cauliflower looks edible...


Is that what is was? 
I left it at the side of the plate in case it was just there for decoration


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2017)

Whilst I was waiting for Tornado to go down to Bristol Yesterday I spotted this bird from my bedroom . I think it is a Song Thrush. I haven't seen one around here for ages.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2017)

I've just had my lunch. 

I must confess to being a little put out by not being considered for a role in Utopia Mundania.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2017)

Just grabbing a quick lunch of tea, rye bread and polska kielbasa before heading back out again.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> View attachment 340422



It looks like you've been ill on that plate.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2017)

User said:


> What did you want?



To be asked that's all I feel left out, unwanted, redundant, superfluous.


Don't worry, I'll be alright.


----------



## Smithbat (2 Mar 2017)

Please can I do the accounts? I do love a balance sheet....


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2017)

User said:


> What about crossing patrol?



Now you are just being patronising.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> To be asked that's all I feel left out, unwanted, redundant, superfluous.
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I'll be alright.


How about becoming a mystery customer? They probably won't need to interview you face to face.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Don't worry your pretty little head dear, someone will find you a job which suits your talent.



That's exactly how I would've answered if I was your mental age.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just had my lunch.
> 
> I must confess to being a little put out by not being considered for a role in Utopia Mundania.


You could do small running bicycle repairs? Those touching fabric and yarn and wotnot need to keep their hands clean. Caretaker


----------



## hopless500 (2 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Please can I do the accounts? I do love a balance sheet....


----------



## Smithbat (2 Mar 2017)

Tonight FT and I will be applying for student finance for her. A night on the .gov website = thrilling times.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Never a good idea to big Liverpool up too much, they let yon down in embarrassing fashion to often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thing is, as a person he is pompous and arrogant and looks down upon most people which is why we all take joy in taking him down a few notches, he really is an a**e at times


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Mar 2017)

I need an eye test, so sore at the end of the day and I can barely read smallish print


----------



## Dec66 (2 Mar 2017)

It would have been my dad's 81st birthday today.

Almost ten years since he went. I still miss him like mad.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Mar 2017)

Dec66 said:


> It would have been my dad's 81st birthday today.
> 
> Almost ten years since he went. I still miss him like mad.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2017)

Mrs. GA having her medical procedures today, I'm in the most comfortable lounge possible, watching the big federal raid on Caterpillar Tractor co. On the big screen Tv. Also all the info on the tornados a bit north of me t'other night.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Mar 2017)

Dec66 said:


> It would have been my dad's 81st birthday today.
> 
> Almost ten years since he went. I still miss him like mad.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2017)

The Fragrant MrsP brought home some leftovers from work today


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Mar 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Thing is, as a person he is pompous and arrogant and looks down upon most people which is why we all take joy in taking him down a few notches, he really is an a**e at times



Get stuck in then Lu.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Thing is, as a person he is pompous and arrogant and looks down upon most people which is why we all take joy in taking him down a few notches, he really is an a**e at times


Who?


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2017)

Dec66 said:


> It would have been my dad's 81st birthday today.
> 
> Almost ten years since he went. I still miss him like mad.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2017)

Got back from Warrington about a quarter to eight, it took a big longer coming back, we had to queue to get out of Warrington, 2 hours 40 minutes to get back. We did 214 miles in total in 5 hours 10 minutes and the car was averaging 51 mpg. It was our first long motorway trip in the Suzuki Swift I brought last month and it went well, it was happy rolling along at 70-75, comfortable, wasn't too noisy, economical and kept up with traffic well


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> Got back from Warrington about a quarter to eight, it took a big longer coming back, we had to queue to get out of Warrington, 2 hours 40 minutes to get back. We did 214 miles in total in 5 hours 10 minutes and the car was averaging 51 mpg. It was our first long motorway trip in the Suzuki Swift I brought last month and it went well, it was happy rolling along at 70-75, comfortable, wasn't too noisy, economical and kept up with traffic well


Good to hear. Jury is always out with me on new car until I get some highway miles in.


----------



## Katherine (2 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4704162, member: 259"]Just found out via her son that a really good friend has died of cancer. Last time we saw her she was full of life and had apparently just told Silvio Berlusconi to feck off. RIP Rachel Smithers, we need more like you.[/QUOTE]
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Change of subject, just found a video of a 48 year old me moshing, with a 44 year old Louise ready to pick up the pieces



You've seen them ? Jealous. 
I do hope they did Fred Titmus


----------



## marknotgeorge (2 Mar 2017)

I've completed something! My shelf to hold my flight simulator controllers might be a bit over engineered, but it works!


----------



## Katherine (2 Mar 2017)

Dec66 said:


> It would have been my dad's 81st birthday today.
> 
> Almost ten years since he went. I still miss him like mad.


Wow, hugs to you. 
You make me realise how lucky I am. This evening I wished my own father a Happy Birthday as it is also his 81st birthday!!! A brief phone call because he can't hear much, even with his special hearing aids. They don't go out very much or go far but today went out for lunch and had some cake later.


----------



## Katherine (2 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Today in the garden, I was trying to remove lots of ground cover that had invaded one border. I did it carefully as amongst the unwanted plants was a lot of Lathyrus Vernus, which is a very pretty plant. It forms tidy clumps rather than aggressively colonising a border.
> 
> The picture in the above link shows pink ones, but some of them are a much darker pink, or violet ones, which are just as pretty.


Very pretty. 



Speicher said:


> You could join us in this new venture if you like.
> 
> We would need someone to look after all the girds in the barden, and the pogs in the frond.


Perfect! 



The Velvet Curtain said:


> Lu and I wonder about the roles everyone would take in the Mundane News Commune. Fabbers and I would be on kitchen duty, Hills would do security, Reg on social events and health. I'm sure you have more suggestions.



Well, I'd be happy to keep everyone supplied with cake, but I'd always be in trouble for being out on the bike too much. Also good for gardening duties. I'd prefer to grow vegetables and roses and pull weeds. 



potsy said:


> View attachment 340422


Some good gravy there. 




Lullabelle said:


> I need an eye test, so sore at the end of the day and I can barely read smallish print



Try some reading glasses from any chemist or supermarket. You read down the line to find the right prescription. You won't believe the difference. 



Gravity Aided said:


> Mrs. GA having her medical procedures today, I'm in the most comfortable lounge possible, watching the big federal raid on Caterpillar Tractor co. On the big screen Tv. Also all the info on the tornados a bit north of me t'other night.



Hope all went well for Mrs GA.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP brought home some leftovers from work today
> 
> View attachment 340503



Oooooooh! Now those are leftovers and a half! 

Are those morello cherry and almond tartlets I spy?


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2017)

Long day doing stuff. Culminated in stocking up at the nearest Lidl, which isn't very near - it's a 45 mile round trip. I drive to some friends who live halfway, then we all go together. Stopped back at theirs on the way home for a brew, a good chinwag and some kitten therapy. They are breeders and they have a litter of five semi-longhaired hooligans who are almost ready to go to their new homes.

Lovely supper tonight - sirloin beef done in the crock pot with beer and onions, mashed potatoes and steamed mixed veg. Beef was so tender it just flaked with a fork - would have made a fabby pie filling. Now I'm about to sit down to a slice of mocha cake.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mrs. GA having her medical procedures today, I'm in the most comfortable lounge possible, watching the big federal raid on Caterpillar Tractor co. On the big screen Tv. Also all the info on the tornados a bit north of me t'other night.



Hope all went well xxx


----------



## Speicher (2 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> Well, I'd be happy to keep everyone supplied with cake, but I'd always be in trouble for being out on the bike too much. Also good for gardening duties. I'd prefer to grow vegetables and roses and pull weeds.



You could teach me how to grow vegetables, and I like pulling up weeds, and making compost.

@CarlP - Would you like to be the fitness trainer?


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2017)

I know...

@CarlP could be the Food Standards Inspectorator


----------



## Speicher (2 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> I know...
> 
> @CarlP could be the Food Standards Inspectorator



Yes indeed, @Fab Foodie and @The Velvet Curtain will both need supervision.

Neither of them got promotion to be my Chef Procurement Hoccifer.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Mar 2017)

I just calculated the glue requirements for my two 15 foot span ply web beams. Three kilograms actually.







Whatever happened to Sex'nDrugs'nRock'nRoll?


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Mar 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I just calculated the glue requirements for my two 15 foot span ply web beams. Three kilograms actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They went off to SCP in search of some excitement...


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2017)

Yes, quite well indeed, Mrs GA home and sleeping on the couch, Don't know about the Feds, and the fellow who was injured when his Father-in-law was killed by the tornado died today, our thoughts are with them. No matter how bad things are going at any one point in time, somebody else has it worse. The tornado was an F3 for most of its path, and the dogs and I were close enough to this storm to see the lightning show going up the outside of the cumulonimbii when I was walking them that evening. But it missed a couple of bigger towns along its path, and good warning was given. And we had been warned for two days before this that it might happen.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I just calculated the glue requirements for my two 15 foot span ply web beams. Three kilograms actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What sort of glue?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> You could teach me how to grow vegetables, and I like pulling up weeds, and making compost.
> 
> @CarlP - Would you like to be the fitness trainer?


If you like pulling up weeds, that's a rare calling. Compost mostly takes care of itself, following a few simple guidelines. Enough good compost, regular watering, and good weeding pretty much covers the gardening stuff, excepting companion planting.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> 
> Perfect!
> ...


Doggies were thrilled to see her when we got home. She is resting comfortably. (I'm a wreck. Yoof.)


----------



## slowmotion (3 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> What sort of glue?


Phenol Resorcinol. It's this one...
Prefere 4050/5750.
North of £100 for 4kg of the stuff. Here's the dope....
http://datasheets.thegluepeople.co.uk/pdf//Technical Datasheets/Prefere 4050 & 5750 - TDS.pdf

Good stuff.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> I know...
> 
> @CarlP could be the Food Standards Inspectorator


Surely that's @potsy job?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2017)

Oooh! It's yeuky out there.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oooooooh! Now those are leftovers and a half!
> 
> Are those morello cherry and almond tartlets I spy?



Yes, I believe they are. 



Speicher said:


> You could teach me how to grow vegetables, and I like pulling up weeds, and making compost.
> 
> @CarlP - Would you like to be the fitness trainer?



What? ! 


Reynard said:


> I know...
> 
> @CarlP could be the Food Standards Inspectorator



Say what? ! 

I don't think I'll bother, I'm over it now.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oooh! It's yeuky out there.


Here too, it's precipitatiing down out there.


----------



## lutonloony (3 Mar 2017)

Rubbish weather here. Day off so might have to seek sanctuary n the pub


----------



## GM (3 Mar 2017)

It's persistently raining here as well.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2017)

My Good Lady is lurgyfied this morning.


----------



## mybike (3 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> No. I'm staying here for the rest of my life and never coming back to Oxford.



Oxford's gain.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady is lurgyfied this morning.


Gws Mrs D


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2017)

The weather girl just said that the weather is nothing to write home about. So I thought I would contradict her and say that it's raining.


----------



## mybike (3 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The weather girl just said that the weather is nothing to write home about. So I thought I would contradict her and say that it's raining.



Yep, here too.


----------



## potsy (3 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Surely that's @potsy job?


Don't drag me into this nonsense


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2017)

Well! They have just been showing the Imperial War Museum in Trafford on the TV just now. It has been a place that I had wanted to see but not now. Huge empty space with hardly any exhibits and a lot of money spent on the building and graphic designers to produce enormous pictures.
I may be a bit old fashioned in my thinking but there should be some form of middle ground between the Pitt Rivers Museum in Oxford which is absolutely packed and a museum with just a few exhibits.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2017)

I think @potsy could be Artistic Director


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2017)

Piddling down in Coventry as well.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2017)

Raining here too, but I don't care. Shopping and lunch with a friend awaits.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Raining here too, but I don't care. Shopping and lunch with a friend awaits.


Yarn shopping ?


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2017)

Is it me, or is the website behaving oddly on a pc, forum pop ups when the cursor is on the thread title and and the post numbers appearing and disappearing?


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It's always dangerous to start a post with the words 'Is it me.....?' .......because there's usually only one answer.



Are still in Italy?


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, given I'm such a distance away, I feel better able to be rude to people



Have I got time to build a wall around Oxfordshire before you get back?


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2017)

User said:


> That would mean confining yourself, as well as excluding Rocky.



We in Oxfordshire would be all better off for it, I might build a roof as well, it'll keep all the rotters out.


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2017)

Rocky - is there room in your suitcase to bring back some warm sunshine please? 

One place I would like to visit again is Locarno. It is in the south of Switzerland, and combines Swiss efficiency with Italian food, wine and climate.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I think @potsy could be Artistic Director


I first read that as Autistic....


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> We are not too far away from Locarno being on the shores of Lake Como. It was very sunny yesterday but it's a bit grey and damp here today. Tomorrow it will rain heavily and then it's forecast to be stunning for the next week or so.....it's just a shame we won't be here to enjoy it.
> 
> BTW I still haven't seen George Clooney (he has a villa near here) but I'm keeping an eye out for him.



Have you travelled there by train through Bellinzona? That is a lovely station, with announcements in three languages, with long-distance trains from Germany going south. Monte Generoso is worth a visit.


----------



## Haitch (3 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Bellinzona



This is part of the road out of Bellinzona heading north. That's Lago Maggiore at the bottom. Locarno is just round the corner to the right of the lake.






I did a lot of walking that day.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> 
> Perfect!
> ...



As I work in an office my eye tests are paid for so I may as well get them tested but I have to use a computer and lots of paper so I may need to change my day to day prescription.


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2017)

I think that I went via Lille, as crossing Paris is not my cup of Thé. I would also have been on slower trains. The TGVs travel too fast for enjoying the scenery.


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2017)

On a more mundane note, it is too wet today for gardening. The plants that I moved yesterday will be gently watered by the steady rain. 

I shall to general indoors type things, like cleaning the kitchen, and tidying, and knitting.


----------



## Katherine (3 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Well! They have just been showing the Imperial War Museum in Trafford on the TV just now. It has been a place that I had wanted to see but not now. Huge empty space with hardly any exhibits and a lot of money spent on the building and graphic designers to produce enormous pictures.
> I may be a bit old fashioned in my thinking but there should be some form of middle ground between the Pitt Rivers Museum in Oxford which is absolutely packed and a museum with just a few exhibits.


What was the program? I'll try and watch it on catchup if possible. 
However, it sounds like the program has not portrayed the museum very well because there are loads of exhibits. Yes there are large spaces and walls but lots of smaller spaces leading off the big spaces. 
It is laid out in a time line which follows the history of war. 
There is also a second section which has a special exhibition which changes regularly. 
Always interesting, always new things to see.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> On a more mundane note, it is too wet today for gardening. The plants that I moved yesterday will be gently watered by the steady rain.
> 
> I shall to general indoors type things, like cleaning the kitchen, and tidying, and knitting.



I cut the connection between the mother plant and the baby spider plants today, I'll give it a week and then ifs all's well I'll pot them on into individual pots.


----------



## marknotgeorge (3 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The weather girl just said that the weather is nothing to write home about. So I thought I would contradict her and say that it's raining.


She's perfectly right. It's damp and cold out there. I'm not going out just to post a letter.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2017)

Beautiful day, over here, but about -4C , a cold snap. But it's also just about 8:30 a.m. here.


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2017)

I spotted that the Exochordia has got lots of buds. There were some seedheads still attached to the ends of the stems. I have carefully removed these and put them somewhere to dry. It is a beautiful plant so I will try growing some from seeds. They might need stratifying, as we have had a mild winter. Or does a few nights of extreme cold count as stratifying?

My usual strategy with cuttings, like Buddleia, is to keep the potted cuttings near, or even in the same pot as the original plant. Given that it will cost nil pence, I will try growing more of this plant from seed, and from cuttings.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2017)

It only stopped wazzing it down here about half an hour ago. Cats have finally decided that they wanted to go for a pootle in the garden - this morning I got yelled at because apparently it was my fault that it was raining. 

Lexi excelled herself this morning. She knocked over a vase of flowers and sprigs of pussy willow that was on the dining room table and dragged part of the contents upstairs. I woke up to furry pussy willow buds all over my bedroom floor. 

In other news, the switch on my bedside table lamp has broken. As the lamp has already had several run ins with feline klutzes over the years (the base is more glue than ceramic these days) I may well ditch it instead of attempting a repair. I've dragged a desk lamp out of the garage that will do for now.


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2017)

Bob and Tasha are the two reasons that I do not have indoor plants. Bob thinks it is fun to push things over, and onto the floor. A messy muddle of soil and plant does not, in my opinion improve the look of my lounge.


----------



## postman (3 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Lake Como



Is he still singing.


----------



## postman (3 Mar 2017)

i gave my Sainsbury lady friend a gift today.a small spanner so she can tighten the nuts on her wing mirrors.i got a hug,i got the best part of the deal.


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> Is he still singing.



 
Magic moments, when two hearts are carin'
Magic moments, mem'ries we've been sharing

I'll never forget the moment we kissed the night of the hay ride
The way that we hugged to try to keep warm while takin' a sleigh ride



Read more: Perry Como - Magic Moments Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Bob and Tasha are the two reasons that I do not have indoor plants. Bob thinks it is fun to push things over, and onto the floor. A messy muddle of soil and plant does not, in my opinion improve the look of my lounge.



I think it was the pussy willow that caught Lexi's eye. Note to self, don't put any more in a vase. Leave outside where it belongs.

Poppy used to pee in the plant pots when she was a kitten.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yarn shopping ?


Everything crafty shopping


----------



## potsy (3 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Everything crafty shopping


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2017)

Had a whale of a time. It's like being a kid in a sweetshop but less fattening


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Rubbish weather here. Day off so might have to seek sanctuary n the pub


Good thinking that being!


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Had a whale of a time. It's like being a kid in a sweetshop but less fattening


Where did you go?


----------



## postman (3 Mar 2017)

Motivating myself.still doing the turbo still doing weights and today i have bought a windproof jacket off Evans Cycles £30 down to £8-99 pick up instore next week no postage,can spend that on a latte,hard work this shopping lark.


----------



## Katherine (3 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> Motivating myself.still doing the turbo still doing weights and today i have bought a windproof jacket off Evans Cycles £30 down to £8-99 pick up instore next week no postage,can spend that on a latte,hard work this shopping lark.


Well done to you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Mar 2017)

My train has developed a fault en route home.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> My train has developed a fault en route home.


Have you got the 'emergency gin ration' with you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Have you got the 'emergency gin ration' with you.


No


----------



## raleighnut (3 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> No


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


>


I know !

The train is now moving.

Fingers crossed it continues.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Mar 2017)

Uh oh.

The train is only going to the next station, and it's not mine


----------



## TVC (3 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> The train is only going to the next station, and it's not mine


Oh dear, is your chef waiting for you?


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh dear, is your chef waiting for you?


No he has buggered off for the weekend.

Managed to jump straight on a slow train at least so just about to start the final journey.

Fish and chips or pizza tonight I think.


----------



## marknotgeorge (3 Mar 2017)

That's another week over. Meh.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Mar 2017)

Only 84 left for me to do.


----------



## potsy (3 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> That's another week over. Meh.


One more day for me then four off


----------



## GM (3 Mar 2017)

Just got back from a wonderful day out at Kew looking at these.....







Blooming wonderful !


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> Just got back from a wonderful day out at Kew looking at these.....
> 
> View attachment 340695
> 
> ...


Beautiful !


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2017)

The Fragrant MrsP was given a a Raspberry Pi today. I have no idea what it is other than it's not edible. 

But I do have Strawberry Scones.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where did you go?


The Range (mainly) and Next


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> My train has developed a fault en route home.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Mar 2017)

Finally got home at 8.

I'm now fed and watered.

I will soon be heading up the apples and pears.

I'm cream crackered


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Finally got home at 8.
> 
> I'm now fed and watered.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Mar 2017)

Forgot to mention earlier.

The killing season has begun on the beach.

@Fab Foodie had to clear up carnage this morning


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2017)

It's started here too. Ivan had a pre-dinner mouse snack.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Mar 2017)

Henry's pre breakfast snack was of the feathered variety


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Finally got home at 8.
> 
> I'm now fed and watered.
> 
> ...



Well you'll 'ave a good nights kip cos your ice ain't there, and don't forget to take off ya almonds and daisies before you get into your skein.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> Well you'll 'ave a good nights kip cos your ice ain't there, and don't forget to take off ya almonds and daisies before you get into your skein.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


>


Cockney rhyming slang innit.


----------



## mybike (3 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> Cockney rhyming slang innit.



Are you sure of that?


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> Are you sure of that?


Yup.


----------



## potsy (3 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Finally got home at 8.
> 
> I'm now fed and watered.
> 
> ...



@User 

Could you please translate this message for us none southerners?


----------



## mybike (3 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> @User
> 
> Could you please translate this message for us none southerners?



We don't want to give away all our secrets.



CarlP said:


> Yup.



I suspect you've been on a dodgy web page.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> Cockney rhyming slang innit.


Yebbut, for what? Translate please


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> @User
> 
> Could you please translate this message for us none southerners?


That one is easy. However @CarlP's is a bit more


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> @User
> 
> Could you please translate this message for us none southerners?


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2017)

Sorted out some prizes and specials for our branch of CP's charity pet cat show next weekend. Now I'm going to have a well-earned slice of cake.


----------



## robjh (3 Mar 2017)

Just finished a bottle of the German holiday wine from last year. Mmm, nice.





(actually, Mmm, semi-sweet)


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Forgot to mention earlier.
> 
> The killing season has begun on the beach.
> 
> @Fab Foodie had to clear up carnage this morning


Prime suspect....


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2017)

Just picked 17yo up from party. He is now driving the big white bus.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2017)

In fact some really heavy chunder.
Thatchers Gold with lumps.
Niceee.


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2017)

I think that is TMI really. 

How much noise are you planning to make tomorrow?


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> I think that is TMI really.
> 
> How much noise are you planning to make tomorrow?


A LOT. Dad's revenge :-)


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> A LOT. Dad's revenge :-)



 My thoughts prexactly, tho, not as a Dad if you see what I mean.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> My thoughts prexactly, tho, not as a Dad if you see what I mean.


We're clearing out the spare room, shifting furniture and generally bashing about :-)


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> We're clearing out the spare room, shifting furniture and generally bashing about :-)



That sort of thing needs an early start! Do be careful, drop the drum kit, and swear loudly!


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2017)

I'm sure you need to try out that banjo to see if it is still not in tune.

Fourteen verses of "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang" should make the time go by very quickly.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2017)

The Rodent Control Officer chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2017)

Oooohh mice pie, very tasty.

Tis time I wasn't here.


----------



## TVC (4 Mar 2017)

And work. Just two hours then it's off to the farmers market.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> Is it me, or is the website behaving oddly on a pc, forum pop ups when the cursor is on the thread title and and the post numbers appearing and disappearing?
> 
> View attachment 340613


Do you mean that people are behaving oddly because I may be one of them.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> Well you'll 'ave a good nights kip cos your ice ain't there, and don't forget to take off ya almonds and daisies before you get into your skein.





hopless500 said:


> That one is easy. However @CarlP's is a bit more



Ice= ice cream freezer = geezer = Fabbers. 

Almonds= almond rocks = socks. 

Daisies = Daisy Roots = boots. 

Skein = Skein of thread= bed. 

Sorted, bosh, Tuesday.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> What was the program? I'll try and watch it on catchup if possible.
> However, it sounds like the program has not portrayed the museum very well because there are loads of exhibits. Yes there are large spaces and walls but lots of smaller spaces leading off the big spaces.
> It is laid out in a time line which follows the history of war.
> There is also a second section which has a special exhibition which changes regularly.
> Always interesting, always new things to see.


The programme was BBC Breakfast thingy. I got the impression that there were vast empty spaces with hardly any exhibits.
I used to do illustration years ago and I often had to go to museums to research various artefacts for accuracy, so it was helpful if the things I was researching were on view.
The WW2 Museum in Beyeaux was amazing when I visited that many years ago. It zig zagged back and forth with uniforms and weapons before opening out into other rooms crammed with stuff.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Magic moments, when two hearts are carin'
> Magic moments, mem'ries we've been sharing
> 
> I'll never forget the moment we kissed the night of the hay ride
> ...


 Catch a falling star and put it in your pocket.
Was that him as well?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2017)

Oh dear! You have started a nostalgia trip. My wife is now playing Perry Como songs.
He did sing Catch a falling star and it brought back memories of the sixties. I can remember my brother, who is 7 years older than me returning home from a school trip to Holy Well , a spring not far away where fossils are washed out . They are star shaped segmented things called Crinoids, Middle Jurassic period if you want to be technical. We just thought they were stars!


----------



## TVC (4 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> A LOT. Dad's revenge :-)


Bacon roll, fried in lard and on a thickly buttered bun. that should set him up for the day.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> The Rodent Control Officer chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> View attachment 340714


I only ever find Henry in that position at silly o'clock and never with a camera in hand.

It's that guilty skulking across the kitchen floor that makes me chuckle.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I only ever find Henry in that position at silly o'clock and never with a camera in hand.
> 
> It's that guilty skulking across the kitchen floor that makes me chuckle.


Morning dear :-)


----------



## TVC (4 Mar 2017)

I have just made @Puddles very happy.


----------



## mybike (4 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> Ice= ice cream freezer = geezer = Fabbers.
> 
> Almonds= almond rocks = socks.
> 
> ...



I have serious doubts about the origin of some of those.


----------



## mybike (4 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bacon roll, fried in lard and on a thickly buttered bun. that should set him up for the day.



Make sure the lard goes in the bun.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2017)

I've been Ivaned


----------



## Katherine (4 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The programme was BBC Breakfast thingy. I got the impression that there were vast empty spaces with hardly any exhibits.
> I used to do illustration years ago and I often had to go to museums to research various artefacts for accuracy, so it was helpful if the things I was researching were on view.
> The WW2 Museum in Beyeaux was amazing when I visited that many years ago. It zig zagged back and forth with uniforms and weapons before opening out into other rooms crammed with stuff.




https://goo.gl/images/uz0hYh

http://www.iwm.org.uk/visits/iwm-north

If you are ever in the Manchester area, please visit the IMW North. It is an amazing experience, don't be put off by the contemporary layout. There's definitely too much to take in, in one visit.


----------



## Katherine (4 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have just made @Puddles very happy.



Hi @Puddles, hope you are well.


----------



## marknotgeorge (4 Mar 2017)

The Black Dog is definitely at home today.


----------



## TVC (4 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> The Black Dog is definitely at home today.


Bugger, hope things square off soon.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2017)

Family gathering


----------



## raleighnut (4 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> The Black Dog is definitely at home today.


----------



## marknotgeorge (4 Mar 2017)

I think I'll be okay. The sun is shining and the girls want to go to town. With their own money!


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> That sort of thing needs an early start! Do be careful, drop the drum kit, and swear loudly!


Just found it!


----------



## potsy (4 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have just made @Puddles very happy.


There is a way you could make all of us happy


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> The Black Dog is definitely at home today.


 Give it hell...,


----------



## TVC (4 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> There is a way you could make all of us happy


I don't think anything could make you happy.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> The Black Dog is definitely at home today.


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2017)

@Fab Foodie, that was just a guess regarding the drum kit. I was just alluding to something that would make a lot of noise. I have always wanted a drum kit, but I also want to stay on good terms with my lovely neighbours.


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2017)

No gardening today. Yesterday's rain has made the ground extremely muddy and gloopy.

A few weeks ago, in my collection of foreign Language books, I found one called "Colloquial Arabic". Not so mundane you might say. While gardening last week, someone stopped to talk to me. He was delivering leaflets, and we struck up conversation. He speaks fluent Arabic, as he lived in Arab countries for many decades, including Saudi Arabia, where I lived for two years. 

His leaflets were about a "Boot Camp" style of fitness class that he runs (?). It is intended for the over fifties who are "new" to exercise.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Mar 2017)

Finally finished off trimming back the Ivy at the side of the house,





Day 1





Day 2




Day 3

The residents have been to inspect the re-modelling and after a very vocal discussion seem to be OK with the changes


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I only ever find Henry in that position at silly o'clock and never with a camera in hand.
> 
> It's that guilty skulking across the kitchen floor that makes me chuckle.



I don't get the guilty skulking, I get the "Ooooh, look at me, look what I've got, aren't I wonderful" version. This includes the meowing with mouth full. From about April through to October, this occurs around five times a day.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've been Ivaned
> View attachment 340745


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> I have serious doubts about the origin of some of those.


They're kosher as far CRS goes, my uncle was a meat wholesaler in Smithfield market, and my mothers fella was born in Southwark, within the sound of the Bow Bells, they were alway using slang when I was a kid. But CRS is always evolving back in the day there was no Pete Tong (wrong) for example. I heard an interview on the radio a couple of weeks ago with Timmy Steel and he kept referring to these 'ices' his dad used hang about with at the race course, the interviewer asked him what he meant and he said ' ices , Ice cream freezer, geezer. 

Any way it doesn't matter you can make them up if you want . 

I heard one on an old episode of The Sweeney ( which in itself is rhyming slang) . The bloke was talking about 'flounders' does anyone know what that is without googling?


----------



## marknotgeorge (4 Mar 2017)

So we've been to town. The girls came home with posters, some leggings for DQ and some Pokémon cards for MS. I found some Milk Duds and some A&W root beer. After some sugar and some sunshine, and a bit of actually being around people, I'm feeling better.


----------



## Katherine (4 Mar 2017)

Young Mr K calls Miss K, 'Blister', from skin and blister = sister.


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> So we've been to town. The girls came home with posters, some leggings for DQ and some Pokémon cards for MS. I found some Milk Duds and some A&W root beer. After some sugar and some sunshine, and a bit of actually being around people, I'm feeling better.



I agree that sunshine helps. Not sure about the sugar, but yes, tasty edibles help. Being around people who talk too fast/too much or about nothing at all, is very detrimental to my state of mind. 

Busy places like shops and town centres are a nightmare for me. This market town still has half day closing on Thursday, and some shops can be shut all day on Monday as well. Those are the days when I might go for a gentle pootle about, as it is less peopley.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> They're kosher as far CRS goes, my uncle was a meat wholesaler in Smithfield market, and my mothers fella was born in Southwark, within the sound of the Bow Bells, they were alway using slang when I was a kid. But CRS is always evolving back in the day there was no Pete Tong (wrong) for example. I heard an interview on the radio a couple of weeks ago with Timmy Steel and he kept referring to these 'ices' his dad used hang about with at the race course, the interviewer asked him what he meant and he said ' ices , Ice cream freezer, geezer.
> 
> Any way it doesn't matter you can make them up if you want .
> 
> I heard one on an old episode of The Sweeney ( which in itself is rhyming slang) . The bloke was talking about 'flounders' does anyone know what that is without googling?


Flounders and dabs?


----------



## GM (4 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I heard one on an old episode of The Sweeney ( which in itself is rhyming slang) . The bloke was talking about 'flounders' does anyone know what that is without googling?



That was a cab when I was at jah !


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Flounders and dabs?





GM said:


> That was a cab when I was at jah !



Yup, cab, taxi.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've been Ivaned
> View attachment 340745


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Mar 2017)

User said:


> A new 2 speed shifter, an 'in tube' tool kit and a Vespertine X merino hat.


Ooo let's see the hat.


----------



## roadrash (4 Mar 2017)

my granddaughter chloe decided its about time sox learned to read


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2017)

Car salesmen really don't listen very well do they? I have lost count of the number of times I walked away from men supposedly there to listen to what I want and then sell me something that corresponds to what I told them.

Hopefully the people at the Indian restaurant today manage to do a better job of working out what I want...


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2017)

I am sorry to say that Comic Relief was a relief when we turned over.


----------



## potsy (4 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4707936, member: 21629"]@hopless500

View attachment 340813
[/QUOTE]
Horrid beast


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2017)

My wife has cooked some Grey with peas and is now putting it into some containers.


----------



## midlife (4 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I am sorry to say that Comic Relief was a relief when we turned over.



You mean that Mel and Sue "thing" ?

Dire


----------



## potsy (4 Mar 2017)

Saturday night is pizza night


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4707936, member: 21629"]@hopless500

View attachment 340813
[/QUOTE]


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Horrid beast


----------



## potsy (4 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


>


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4707936, member: 21629"]@hopless500

View attachment 340813
[/QUOTE]
I recognise that Ginger Nut


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Horrid beast


----------



## postman (4 Mar 2017)

Mr and Mrs Postman,have returned from a visit to their fave Restaurant.The Sheesh Mahal,Kirkstall Road.It has been closed fourteen months due to the horrible Boxing Day floods.Which also damaged Woodrups in the process.It opened again on Wednesday.What a night,hugs,handshakes and laughter.Everybody was greeted like long lost relatives,you had to book midweek to get a table.Our association goes back twenty seven years.Kay took me as her boyfriend,then when we were engaged and as a married couple.Our grown up kids have even been,we are going again next Uni break.Welcome back AZRAM and The Sheesh.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2017)

Poppy is not impressed by the insults to feline-kind. Even I'm getting the full-blown tortie glower...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Car salesmen really don't listen very well do they? I have lost count of the number of times I walked away from men supposedly there to listen to what I want and then sell me something that corresponds to what I told them.
> 
> Hopefully the people at the Indian restaurant today manage to do a better job of working out what I want...


I am delighted to report that the Indian restaurant got everything spot on


----------



## tyred (4 Mar 2017)

Time for bed.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Prime suspect....
> 
> 
> View attachment 340710



one day that boy will succumb.He licks my fingers but does't let me stroke him for long yet, Sasha will prove more awkward.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2017)

I'm off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath With Lavender Bubbles.

Nunnight all xxx


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4708082, member: 21629"]
View attachment 340834
[/QUOTE]

Great pic as ever.



Reynard said:


> Poppy is not impressed by the insults to feline-kind. Even I'm getting the full-blown tortie glower...
> 
> View attachment 340857



Moody cat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Saturday night is pizza night


According some State thing on Facebook, my hometown, and the drive in up the street from my house, has some of the best pizza around. Cut in little squares, as is the local custom.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2017)

The cherry on my Bakewell tart wasn't placed centrally in the icing..

I might just write Mr Kipling a stern letter!


----------



## slowmotion (5 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4708094, member: 21629"]*Yo mate, wazzup bro ?*
*
View attachment 340836
*[/QUOTE]
I thought it was more"...oooh, get him..."


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Mar 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> The cherry on my Bakewell tart wasn't placed centrally in the icing..
> 
> I might just write Mr Kipling a stern letter!


Watch out for dodgy tarts in Bakewell (and Leek and Buxton...).


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Mar 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> The cherry on my Bakewell tart wasn't placed centrally in the icing..
> 
> I might just write Mr Kipling a stern letter!









Man, I really want one. You bugger....


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> According some State thing on Facebook, my hometown, and the drive in up the street from my house, has some of the best pizza around. Cut in little squares, as is the local custom.


Isn't that cheese on toast?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2017)

Yippee it's raining! 
Being a bit carsastic!


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Mar 2017)

not been out over night but I think it's improved....


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> They're kosher as far CRS goes, my uncle was a meat wholesaler in Smithfield market, and my mothers fella was born in Southwark, within the sound of the Bow Bells, they were alway using slang when I was a kid. But CRS is always evolving back in the day there was no Pete Tong (wrong) for example. I heard an interview on the radio a couple of weeks ago with Timmy Steel and he kept referring to these 'ices' his dad used hang about with at the race course, the interviewer asked him what he meant and he said ' ices , Ice cream freezer, geezer.
> 
> Any way it doesn't matter you can make them up if you want .
> 
> I heard one on an old episode of The Sweeney ( which in itself is rhyming slang) . The bloke was talking about 'flounders' does anyone know what that is without googling?


I can remember my dad using the term " Let's have a butcher's". He was from Gloucestershire so whether it was from work or the army I don't know.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I can remember my dad using the term " Let's have a butcher's". He was from Gloucestershire so whether it was from work or the army I don't know.


Butchers Hook-look.

Put that in your skies. Anyone?


----------



## tyred (5 Mar 2017)

Now 13st 8lb. I was 15st 4 last October


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> Now 13st 8lb. I was 15st 4 last October


My wife says congratulations ! She's been trying to lose weight since Christmas and has only lost 2lbs.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2017)

Half an hour ago I got out of bed looked out of the window and the sun was shining, it's now clouded over and gone dark, the rain is forecast to start at eight, it looks like it's going to be on time. It looks like my bike ride is going to be put back to tomorrow and today is going to be housework day.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Fab Foodie, that was just a guess regarding the drum kit. I was just alluding to something that would make a lot of noise. I have always wanted a drum kit, but I also want to stay on good terms with my lovely neighbours.


The lad's in a band ( but not the drummer), we have a detached house and have moved him into a room built over the garage which by chance is quite well sound insulated from the rest of rhe house. I can't say it's quiet, but it is bareable!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Mar 2017)

It's bloody grotty out there this morning.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> one day that boy will succumb.He licks my fingers but does't let me stroke him for long yet, Sasha will prove more awkward.


It's taking time but I'm getting there....


----------



## TVC (5 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> Half an hour ago I got out of bed looked out of the window and the sun was shining, it's now clouded over and gone dark, the rain is forecast to start at eight, it looks like it's going to be on time. It looks like my bike ride is going to be put back to tomorrow and today is going to be housework day.


It looks auseable day out there, but if I take a butcher's over towards Cov then the sky is grotty. We may not be conquering the peaks of Bradgate Park this morning.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2017)

Right, there's been too much pussy action on here, time for something more dog....


----------



## TVC (5 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's taking time but I'm getting there....
> 
> View attachment 340874


You need to emply the same tactics as you did with his owner, supply food and be patient.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2017)

My memories on facebook has reminded me it's been two years since I brought my fixed, my Genesis Flier, looking at my records I've covered 5895 miles on it in those two years.


----------



## tyred (5 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> My wife says congratulations ! She's been trying to lose weight since Christmas and has only lost 2lbs.



My aunt has been on a diet since the late 1980s but only seems to get heavier


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You need to emply the same tactics as you did with his owner, supply food and be patient.


....and lots of stealth.....


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Mar 2017)

TimmyTheCat is not impressed with the inclement weather this morning.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's taking time but I'm getting there....
> 
> View attachment 340874



My good man, that is well past getting there.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It looks auseable day out there, but if I take a butcher's over towards Cov then the sky is grotty. We may not be conquering the peaks of Bradgate Park this morning.



The rain started the other side of town where my son lives about twenty to eight, it got to me about ten to eight, so I recon it's headed your way.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> My aunt has been on a diet since the late 1980s but only seems to get heavier


Is she on a seefood diet?


----------



## wheresthetorch (5 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> TimmyTheCat is not impressed with the inclement weather this morning.
> 
> View attachment 340876



Yup - Mollie feels the same.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> TimmyTheCat is not impressed with the inclement weather this morning.
> 
> View attachment 340876



what a pisser.....

(to quote an old movie).... inspired by another thread,


----------



## mybike (5 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> They're kosher as far CRS goes, my uncle was a meat wholesaler in Smithfield market, and my mothers fella was born in Southwark, within the sound of the Bow Bells, they were alway using slang when I was a kid. But CRS is always evolving back in the day there was no Pete Tong (wrong) for example. I heard an interview on the radio a couple of weeks ago with Timmy Steel and he kept referring to these 'ices' his dad used hang about with at the race course, the interviewer asked him what he meant and he said ' ices , Ice cream freezer, geezer.
> 
> Any way it doesn't matter you can make them up if you want .
> 
> I heard one on an old episode of The Sweeney ( which in itself is rhyming slang) . The bloke was talking about 'flounders' does anyone know what that is without googling?



My grandmother used to speak of seeing Master Steel entertaining his friends.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's taking time but I'm getting there....
> 
> View attachment 340874


It looks a bit like you have rabbit ears.
Sorry.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2017)

It feels like I've just been unplugged. I'm going to have a rest.

Did anyone see the programme about the Iceman on More4 last night? I thought it was quite interesting.


----------



## mybike (5 Mar 2017)

User said:


> We are going to buy a new TV today. We've decided to get one of these to replace the current one, which is dying.



Only problem with a smart TV is that they only update it for a while. Ours is no longer so smart, ITV player doesn't any longer. You might be better off with a normal TV and a stick.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2017)

User said:


> We are going to buy a new TV today. We've decided to get one of these to replace the current one, which is dying.


My daughter's got a 60" one of those. Good telly but I've only just seen the price. Eek!


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Mar 2017)

I am a sofa currently







and it is belting down outside.


----------



## TVC (5 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> The rain started the other side of town where my son lives about twenty to eight, it got to me about ten to eight, so I recon it's headed your way.


It arrived here just gone eight. This morning will be an admin morning, hopefully we will get out later.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2017)

A mucky morning like this deserves a strong coffee. Now that the pot of tea is finished, of course.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's taking time but I'm getting there....
> 
> View attachment 340874


You've stolen my cat


----------



## hopless500 (5 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> My aunt has been on a diet since the late 1980s but only seems to get heavier


I'm your aunt?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Mar 2017)

Day 2 of trying to get a car salesperson to listen to what I am saying begins...


----------



## hopless500 (5 Mar 2017)

Oh dear. I wandered through to the kitchen to get my tablets, opened the fridge door and looked inside wondering what I was looking for. The tablets don't live in the fridge


----------



## potsy (5 Mar 2017)

Was in the garden at 7.30 shielding my eyes from the 

It is now


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Was in the garden at 7.30 shielding my eyes from the
> 
> It is now


Sun and Manchester just don't go together.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Mar 2017)

User said:


> It is definitely a car that you are after?


I may as well have been asking for a golden unicorn


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Mar 2017)

NettieTheDog and JessieTwoToys are casting a critical eye over the new paintwork on the staircase.


----------



## potsy (5 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sunday and Manchester just don't go together.


Weather Gods know it is my first day off, gits


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> NettieTheDog and JessieTwoToys are casting a critical eye over the new paintwork on the staircase.
> View attachment 340901


Nettie seems in fine fettle now


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Mar 2017)

Sunshine and blue skies now.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nettie seems in fine fettle now



Yes she is thank you, we were very very worried about her last week but she is back to normal and off her drugs.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Mar 2017)

User said:


> View attachment 340916
> View attachment 340916
> View attachment 340916


Correct. Sky Rocket-pocket.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't that cheese on toast?


A bit more involved.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Weather Gods know it is my first day off, gits


----------



## Speicher (5 Mar 2017)

Talking of cats ... and knitting, this I something I might try to use up the various small amounts of variegated wool that is available at Speicher Towers. You can see how happy he is to be at the beach.

There are lots of destructions and pictures for peeps to follow. 






On an entirely different note, I was  to the International Space Station last night.


----------



## gbb (5 Mar 2017)

I had 41 minutes of deep sleep last night 
While i'm over a long running virus for the most part, i woke up with night sweats, i suspect i'm still fighting something.


----------



## marknotgeorge (5 Mar 2017)

I'm not long back from a very pleasant evening in Stoke Golding, where my friends Paul and Sarah have currently moored their narrowboat. They're heading off to Market Bosworth today, but we have made plans to meet up for some metaphorical (in my case) Guinnesses on St Patrick's Day.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Mar 2017)

It's raining....... again


----------



## potsy (5 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's raining....... again


Good


----------



## postman (5 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Talking of cats ... and knitting, this I something I might try to use up the various small amounts of variegated wool that is available at Speicher Towers. You can see how happy he is to be at the beach.
> 
> There are lots of destructions and pictures for peeps to follow.
> 
> ...





You wonderful person you have found the sand dune where Dobby was buried.I am sure he likes the gift.


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's raining....... again




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZUE4_PtOk0


----------



## postman (5 Mar 2017)




----------



## TVC (5 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Slightly cloudy here
> 
> View attachment 340954


Oxford is hillier than I remember it.


We have been for a pleasent five mile walk, the weather varied from sunshine to drizzle to monsoon and back again. We did stop at a very good independent coffee shop half way where I sampled a Portuguese custard tart and a mug of white hot chocolate.
White hot chocolate might be my new favouite warm beverage.


----------



## StuAff (5 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4709100, member: 21629"]

View attachment 340977
[/QUOTE]
Aaaaargh!

I can't understand why people do that sort of thing with drop bars. You can't operate the brakes properly, I doubt you could steer properly, and probably quite dangerous for any pedestrians you hit...


----------



## StuAff (5 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4709130, member: 21629"]@StuAff

Because lots of people know absolutely nothing about bicycles. They don't know that frame sizing exist. That wheel sizing exist. That "road bike" isn't "any bike I ride on-road". Etc etc.

A friend of mine bought mint condition road bike in 2008, Scott Speedster with Shimano 105. The owner bought it from bike shop and paid lots of money. My friend paid less than 30% of shop price for a bike that has done less than 100 miles. So he asked the owner - "why do you sell this bike?" The owner answered - "because I cannot ride it properly on the sand".

Facepalm.[/QUOTE]
All too true. Think there's a whole thread of such monstrosities over on bikeradar!


----------



## TVC (5 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It's a lovely place. Trish has been one of 10 fellows here drawn from around the world - people of different backgrounds, cultures and languages. It's been a celebration of everything that we share across the human race. I just wish some people from CC could be here to see the good things about multiculturalism. Reading some posts on CC today from a handful of members has made me feel quite depressed. I hope their world view never becomes the norm.



Agreed. Where ever I go in the World I find that if you smile at somebody they smile back, and once you have done that all differences vanish. To look at someone with fear and distrust is to deminish your own life.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Agreed. Where ever I go in the World I find that if you smile at somebody they smile back, and once you have done that all differences vanish. To look at someone with fear and distrust is to deminish your own life.


Thought for the day ^^^^


----------



## StuAff (5 Mar 2017)

StuAff said:


> All too true. Think there's a whole thread of such monstrosities over on bikeradar!


In answer to my own question, found the one on weightweenies. Someone did this to a Legend (for those who don't know, artisan Italian bikes made by the great Marco Bertoletti....


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2017)

I haz been doing lots of sorting stuff at FF towers in preparation for a French intern's arrival. The lads former room has been cleared ready for redecoration and new carpet.
DD1's stuff has been appropriately sorted, dusted and properly housed. 20 years of paperwork stored randomly has been sorted and much burned (manly bonfire poking action), a Dacia- full of stuff has gone to the tip. Many random photos of the youngsters have been discovered and fawned over. 






The Whippet has been walked under threatening skies....






Am now knackered and drinking a beer. :-)

Supper with oldest mate tonight, Switzerland tomorrow.
Wimpers Tuesday night :-)


----------



## potsy (5 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Agreed. Where ever I go in the World I find that if you smile at somebody they smile back, and once you have done that all differences vanish. To look at someone with fear and distrust is to deminish your own life.



Even London?


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2017)

@User14044 A nice place to walk overlooking the dreaming spires. In fact the place from which Matthew Arnold wrote the immortal lines. It's Boars hill on the road to the OU building and Youlbury Scout Camp. Nice views, pleasant strolling with some nice benches for sitting and dreaming :-)
Will post some pics.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2017)

The OU building.









Oxford in the distance....


----------



## Speicher (5 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Agreed. Where ever I go in the World I find that if you smile at somebody they smile back, and once you have done that all differences vanish. To look at someone with fear and distrust is to deminish your own life.



I try to put "please" at the start of any sentence that I am saying in any foreign language. Otherwise if you mis-remember or hesitate, and do not get to the end of the sentence, then the other person has not heard the polite bit. 

My nephew was going on a tour of Europe some years ago, and boasted that he knew the important words in six languages. Those words were "beer" and "stamp". I somewhat severely admonished him, saying what about "please" and "thank you".


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2017)

gbb said:


> I had 41 minutes of deep sleep last night
> While i'm over a long running virus for the most part, i woke up with night sweats, i suspect i'm still fighting something.


I hope you get over it soon.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I haz been doing lots of sorting stuff at FF towers in preparation for a French intern's arrival. The lads former room has been cleared ready for redecoration and new carpet.
> DD1's stuff has been appropriately sorted, dusted and properly housed. 20 years of paperwork stored randomly has been sorted and much burned (manly bonfire poking action), a Dacia- full of stuff has gone to the tip. Many random photos of the youngsters have been discovered and fawned over.
> 
> View attachment 340993
> ...


I have a list of jobs ready for you


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have a list of jobs ready for you


Quelle suprise....


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Mar 2017)

Today's weather forecast was completely wrong. It turned out to be an OK day and not the mega washout predicted. So I got a walk in with Mrs 26


----------



## hopless500 (5 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Slightly cloudy here
> 
> View attachment 340954


That's a horrible view


----------



## raleighnut (5 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> That's a horrible view


It gets worse if you click on it


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Mar 2017)

I'm just going for my weekly bath.


----------



## mybike (5 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Oh dear. I wandered through to the kitchen to get my tablets, opened the fridge door and looked inside wondering what I was looking for. The tablets don't live in the fridge



Dementia sets in.

Mind, I do it too, not sure how the kids will know I'm suffering from it.


----------



## mybike (5 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oxford is hillier than I remember it.
> 
> 
> We have been for a pleasent five mile walk, the weather varied from sunshine to drizzle to monsoon and back again. We did stop at a very good independent coffee shop half way where I sampled a Portuguese custard tart and a mug of white hot chocolate.
> White hot chocolate might be my new favouite warm beverage.



Venturing there while it's safe?


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> TimmyTheCat is not impressed with the inclement weather this morning.
> 
> View attachment 340876



That's a very fine Burmese.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Talking of cats ... and knitting, this I something I might try to use up the various small amounts of variegated wool that is available at Speicher Towers. You can see how happy he is to be at the beach.
> 
> There are lots of destructions and pictures for peeps to follow.
> 
> View attachment 340937



Oh, I really like that! So cool


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2017)

Really tough going on the YS hunt in Tesco this afternoon.  There wasn't over much, and not helped by one particular chap who ambushed the the poor girl when she came out from the back with all the chilled stuff, snatched the crates from her and dumped the entire contents in his trolley before anyone else got a look in.  I did give him a right old earful and a good tortie glare (Poppy is a good teacher) and he put some of the stuff back in the cabinet. Fruit and veg was a total free-for-all bun fight and it was hard to find something that *wasn't* a bag of lettuce or salad.

Managed to snag a small piece of beef for the girls, hummus, corned beef, raw prawns, apples, tomatoes, spinach, some cooked chicken, a vegetable bake and a few chocolate croissants.

It seems, with prices rocketing thanks to the nosedive in the value of the pound, the days where I could go on a Sunday afternoon and sort myself out with a fortnight's worth of groceries on Yellow Sticker are but a distant memory.  Now I need to go twice a week in order to keep things ticking over. OK, New Year through to Easter is always the leanest time of year for yellow stickering, but this year it's been the worst it has been for a long, long time. 

I did hang around right till the end though, and managed to pick up a whole Brill off the fish counter marked down from £18 to £3. I roasted it in the oven with tarragon and caper butter. Was absolutely lush  And there's still enough left for tomorrow.


----------



## Katherine (5 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> Now 13st 8lb. I was 15st 4 last October


Very well done to you. The next challenge, which is the bit I'm on is to keep up all the good work and maintain your new weight. It's hard because it doesn't have an end date.


----------



## Katherine (5 Mar 2017)

That was the wettest, coldest ride I've ever been on. Discretion won over valour and we cut the ride short. The Winter Sprinter Polocini arond Cheshire, didn't see many people completing the whole thing. The porridge before the start and the wonderful curry at the end were very welcome.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2017)

We managed to get the housework done this morning, we then spent an enjoyable afternoon at Whitemores Antiques in Shenton wandering round the containers of Antiques and assorted junk, we finished up in the cafe for a cuppa.


----------



## tyred (5 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> Very well done to you. The next challenge, which is the bit I'm on is to keep up all the good work and maintain your new weight. It's hard because it doesn't have an end date.



I still have more I want to lose!


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> I still have more I want to lose!


and you will


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Mar 2017)

Due to a change in work location three days a week I have now dropped my commute time by 1hr 20 mins, get up an hour later and get to go to work when it's light 

I still have to do the silly o'clock commute one day a week but hey its making a huge difference so far


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> That's great news
> 
> I'm so pleased for you!!


I almost feel human this morning


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> and you will



Pleased as punch for you but as someone who is always awake at 4am. do I have to start looking out of the window for a weather report?


----------



## Katherine (6 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> I still have more I want to lose!


Good luck! You will do it. Hope you are feeling better in yourself too.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Due to a change in work location three days a week I have now dropped my commute time by 1hr 20 mins, get up an hour later and get to go to work when it's light
> 
> I still have to do the silly o'clock commute one day a week but hey its making a huge difference so far


Brilliant


----------



## Katherine (6 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Due to a change in work location three days a week I have now dropped my commute time by 1hr 20 mins, get up an hour later and get to go to work when it's light
> 
> I still have to do the silly o'clock commute one day a week but hey its making a huge difference so far


That's great. Enjoy. Do you have new colleagues to get to know too?


----------



## potsy (6 Mar 2017)

Another sunny start in Mancland, only having to wear 3 layers to sit outside with my morning coffee


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2017)

It's a bright and sunny morning in Coventry, I think I will be out on a bike ride shortly.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I almost feel human this morning


I'll be the judge of that!


----------



## potsy (6 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'll be the judge of that!


I think we've all made our own minds up


----------



## lutonloony (6 Mar 2017)

Grey and wet stuff in the air, possibly won't get bike cleaned today. Just to clarify the sky is grey not the wet stuff


----------



## potsy (6 Mar 2017)

Bird bath update...

So far I've seen one wood pigeon and one robin taking a drink, no sign of any actual bathing.
Maybe Manc birds are like Accy and only wash once a week?


----------



## Smithbat (6 Mar 2017)

So i have had a busy few days. We had some redundancies at work due to a change in our business which is always difficult but makes sense. They have finally realised my job just too much for one person with just a couple of hours help a week and I now have a fully fledged assistant. I have never been someone's Line Manager before and I am afraid of being too demanding or asking too much. 

I also had my first Scout Camp this weekend and managed to survive with only a twisted ankle and a few cold weather splits in my fingers. 

I will now sit and catch up on posts 

Congrats to @Hill Wimp on the weight loss


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> So i have had a busy few days. We had some redundancies at work due to a change in our business which is always difficult but makes sense. They have finally realised my job just too much for one person with just a couple of hours help a week and I now have a fully fledged assistant. I have never been someone's Line Manager before and I am afraid of being too demanding or asking too much.
> 
> I also had my first Scout Camp this weekend and managed to survive with only a twisted ankle and a few cold weather splits in my fingers.
> 
> ...


 oh how I wish


----------



## Smithbat (6 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> oh how I wish


OOps, sorry, I read the wrong one!* @tyred Congrats to you!!!! 

*must learn to read posts properly


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2017)

Morning. Pog news, I have been up to visit the frond with Schrodie the kitten as he was bored. The Pog blobs are changing, some of them are a bit ahead of the others and have left their egg sacks and have formed into several black masses eating the jelly.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Mar 2017)

I think you will find he is head Gardner no less.

A landscape artiste


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I think you will find he is head Gardner no less.
> 
> A landscape artiste




Yes, thank you @Hill Wimp . I do have a lowly station in life, so HEAD makes all the difference!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Mar 2017)

Today I am mostly travelling to Switzerland.....to Zurich and beyond.....


----------



## postman (6 Mar 2017)

Evans Cycles have just telephoned.Great service now going into town to see if it fits.Chest should be fine,not sure about the waist,after Saturday nights Curry at the Sheesh Mahal,what a meal.Wish me luck.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Pleased as punch for you but as someone who is always awake at 4am. do I have to start looking out of the window for a weather report?


I'm always up around four, but that would be about 9 a.m. where you are, as right now it's about 5:20. But I actually submit data for the weather.
As a volunteer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Mar 2017)

Overcast and dark here. Doggies soon to go to day care, so Mrs. GA doesn't have to let them out and feed them all day, as she is still quite post-op. I've a bit of extra time this week, as my winter extraneous duties are no longer required, and I can just do a daily job as designed.


----------



## potsy (6 Mar 2017)

First one of these in the Mancland area, typical as I took the Niger feed down the other day through lack of interest 

It is now back in place in case they come back.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> I have just put washing out on the line for the first time this year .


I managed it for the first time the other week.

It makes such a difference.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I managed it for the first time the other week.
> 
> It makes such a difference.


I put my waterproofs out after hosing them down yesterday. I am looking forward to going home at lunch and pegging out the washing.


----------



## Haitch (6 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> to Zurich and beyond



I was on a train to Zurich on Saturday but I changed before it got there and boarded a train to Basel (and changed before it arrived there).


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> OOps, sorry, I read the wrong one!* @tyred Congrats to you!!!!
> 
> *must learn to read posts properly



Brilliant! 

I'm just back for an 11 mile run, now having a cup of tea and a lemon tart.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> So i have had a busy few days. We had some redundancies at work due to a change in our business which is always difficult but makes sense. They have finally realised my job just too much for one person with just a couple of hours help a week and I now have a fully fledged assistant. I have never been someone's Line Manager before and I am afraid of being too demanding or asking too much.
> 
> I also had my first Scout Camp this weekend and managed to survive with only a twisted ankle and a few cold weather splits in my fingers.
> 
> ...


You've still got the one good ankle!


----------



## hopless500 (6 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> First one of these in the Mancland area, typical as I took the Niger feed down the other day through lack of interest
> 
> It is now back in place in case they come back.
> 
> View attachment 341075


Ours love the niger seed - quite a lot of squabbling goes on. The greenfinch quite like it too


----------



## hopless500 (6 Mar 2017)

I shall be cycling home today. 19 miles after not riding since some time in November 
My bottom will be


----------



## lutonloony (6 Mar 2017)

Think it could be kitten day, mum looks like a Zeppelin, and is padding around with very strange meows


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm always up around four, but that would be about 9 a.m. where you are, as right now it's about 5:20. But I actually submit data for the weather.
> As a volunteer.



just come across a great weather app. Wunderground....it uses met office stanions and private ones.


----------



## Speicher (6 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Think it could be kitten day, mum looks like a Zeppelin, and is padding around with very strange meows



ooohhh baby kittens


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Think it could be kitten day, mum looks like a Zeppelin, and is padding around with very strange meows


Oooo lots of pictures when the wee ones appear.

Have they got homes waiting for them ?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Think it could be kitten day, mum looks like a Zeppelin, and is padding around with very strange meows


----------



## Katherine (6 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Bird bath update...
> 
> So far I've seen one wood pigeon and one robin taking a drink, no sign of any actual bathing.
> Maybe Manc birds are like Accy and only wash once a week?



Just wait for the pigeons to empty it in one go, they get water everywhere once they start splashing about.


----------



## Speicher (6 Mar 2017)

four legs and a pink nose


----------



## Asa Post (6 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> First one of these in the Mancland area, typical as I took the Niger feed down the other day through lack of interest
> 
> It is now back in place in case they come back.


Mine have a choice of Niger seed or sunflower hearts.

They nearly always go for the sunflower.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Mar 2017)

There's a bloke on my train with a really whiny voice speaking on his phone complaining about someone with an annoying whiny voice.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Mar 2017)

User said:


> You sure you're not sitting opposite a mirror?


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2017)

Woke up this morning feeling ghastly.   

Plans have been changed and am having a pj day instead. Nurse Lexi is currently perched on my shoulder and is purring in my ear.


----------



## potsy (6 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> View attachment 341112


Ed Sheeran's looking a bit rough..


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2017)

I'm having a late lunch, I'm Hank Marvin.


----------



## jhawk (6 Mar 2017)

Preparing for lunch. Listening to Ed Sheeran's new album with a cuppa tea. Doing some work. Got a new zoom lens coming today for my camera. Life is good.


----------



## potsy (6 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> Just wait for the pigeons to empty it in one go, they get water everywhere once they start splashing about.


Who me?


----------



## potsy (6 Mar 2017)

Today I am mostly drinking my tea out of this mug..


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Who me?
> 
> View attachment 341116



I'd be threatening it with pastry. I now have a hankering for pigeon pie...


----------



## Speicher (6 Mar 2017)

@Fab Foodie has suggested that I should crochet a sieve for my compost.

I have bought 300 metres of garden twine, and found an old milk crate on the patio. It is currently being used to house old bits of wood ready to make an Hinsect Ouse. The holes in the crate are too big, but I will use it as a frame for the sieve.

So my question for the crochetty (?) peeps on here is this: 
Do I purchase a hand-carved 25mm or 20mm crochet hook sold in aid of the British Hen Welfare Trust, or do I use my 6mm crochet hook?

I will be up-dated my thread about the compost sieve when I have made more progress.


----------



## TVC (6 Mar 2017)

Oi @Speicher one for you;


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Mar 2017)

Have I missed the kittens ?


----------



## PaulB (6 Mar 2017)

So my wife yelled in at me earlier, 'Don't forget it's Shanise's birthday today' and like an idiot I fired back, 'I won't' and then spent the rest of the day thinking 'who the hell's Shanise?' I couldn't think of any at all and despite trawling my work e-mail addresses, there were none on there by that name. I had to go cap in hand to her and ask her who this Shanise was. She shouted back at me, with some scorn, 'Are you bloody deaf? I said "don't forget it's your nieces birthday"' and I had to admit she'd got me on that one.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Mar 2017)

Thought I'd done well cycling home and everything appeared to be in working order. Until I went up the stairs and my legs did a version of this


----------



## gbb (6 Mar 2017)

22418 steps today


----------



## TVC (6 Mar 2017)

New signage in a particular car park in Leicester.


----------



## potsy (6 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> New signage in a particular car park in Leicester.
> 
> View attachment 341152


Weird lot you southerners.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2017)

I've been ironing and watching the the telly.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Mar 2017)

I'm waiting for news of kittens.

Henry and Sasha are behaving like teenagers


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm waiting for news of kittens.
> 
> Henry and Sasha are behaving like teenagers


Big teenager back tomorrow.....


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Mar 2017)

I've sketched out some storyboards and did a little spot of coding, including a couple of unit tests, which both passed!


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Thought I'd done well cycling home and everything appeared to be in working order. Until I went up the stairs and my legs did a version of this
> View attachment 341146



I usually find walking down stairs after a big bike ride presents the challenge, walking up stairs is OK.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm waiting for news of kittens.
> 
> Henry and Sasha are behaving like teenagers


So are Jasper and Ivan. Jasper has been chasing his tail and Ivan has been chasing Jasper and hurdling the furniture.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> I usually find walking down stairs after a big bike ride presents the challenge, walking up stairs is OK.


Up or down will get me. Down is definitely worse!


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2017)

I never learn. Spent 3 or so hours cleaning the PVC veranda and the path at the caravan at the weekend. Didn't wear gloves. My hands are now all dried up and cracked, and the skin is flaking off.

Wear gloves next time.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Thought I'd done well cycling home and everything appeared to be in working order. Until I went up the stairs and my legs did a version of this
> View attachment 341146





dave r said:


> I usually find walking down stairs after a big bike ride presents the challenge, walking up stairs is OK.



Try walking anywhere after an 11 mile run, I'm lie a cross between Douglas Bader and the guy in that video.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Mar 2017)

Just for @potsy 



http://www.boredpanda.com/adorable-pet-tattoos-jiran/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2017)

Morning, we had a lovely red sky earlier.
The Royal Scot ( choo choo ) is supposed to be travelling back up the mainline from Bristol this evening, 18. 06 at Chippenham.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2017)

Taking it easy to recharge my batteries yesterday doesn't seem to have had much effect, as I am feeling shattered and I've not been up long.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oxford is hillier than I remember it.
> 
> 
> We have been for a pleasent five mile walk, the weather varied from sunshine to drizzle to monsoon and back again. We did stop at a very good independent coffee shop half way where I sampled a Portuguese custard tart and a mug of white hot chocolate.
> White hot chocolate might be my new favouite warm beverage.


It must be looking towards Boars Hill. The A 34 looks a bit damp though.


----------



## Katherine (7 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Taking it easy to recharge my batteries yesterday doesn't seem to have had much effect, as I am feeling shattered and I've not been up long.


Sometimes you need to allow for a bit more of a recharge. 
Hope you get to see the Royal Scott later.


----------



## Smithbat (7 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> I never learn. Spent 3 or so hours cleaning the PVC veranda and the path at the caravan at the weekend. Didn't wear gloves. My hands are now all dried up and cracked, and the skin is flaking off.
> 
> Wear gloves next time.


Smother them in moisturiser and wear latex or nitrile gloves over night, you will look like a serial killer but it will help your hands (truck drivers trick as cardboard dries the hands too)


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Smother them in moisturiser and wear latex or nitrile gloves over night, you will look like a serial killer but it will help your hands (truck drivers trick as cardboard dries the hands too)



I'll stick with the flakes thanks


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Taking it easy to recharge my batteries yesterday doesn't seem to have had much effect, as I am feeling shattered and I've not been up long.



I feel your pain. 

I'm not sleeping due to pain and I'm spending a good 6 or 7 nights a week on the settee. Not easy doing a full time job and trying to exercise after work. Just not going well.


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just for @potsy
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/adorable-pet-tattoos-jiran/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm


Very lifelike aren't they?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> I'm not sleeping due to pain and I'm spending a good 6 or 7 nights a week on the settee. Not easy doing a full time job and trying to exercise after work. Just not going well.


I'm sorry to hear that. I'm not sure what to say, I'm not in pain, it's the C.F. has kicked in.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> I never learn. Spent 3 or so hours cleaning the PVC veranda and the path at the caravan at the weekend. Didn't wear gloves. My hands are now all dried up and cracked, and the skin is flaking off.
> 
> Wear gloves next time.


I find that vaseline on my hands at night works wonders but I get told off for leaving it on the door handles.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2017)

I think I might become an Avon lady.


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2017)

I need a carer, just gone A over T in the back garden, scraped knee and possible ankle ligament damage 

FFS.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I need a carer, just gone A over T in the back garden, scraped knee and possible ankle ligament damage
> 
> FFS.


OUCH, off to A&E with you. Hope it mends soon.


----------



## Speicher (7 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just for @potsy
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/adorable-pet-tattoos-jiran/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm





I think that #7 is very funny. The cats in #8 look like Tasha and Bob, except that Tasha is slightly bigger than Bob.


----------



## Speicher (7 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've been ironing and watching the the telly.



Steady on there! Do you have a Competence Certificate for Multitasking? I think Level 3 is required for doing two things at once. 

Level 5 for doing three things at once. You may one day progress to that qualification.


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> OUCH, off to A&E with you. Hope it mends soon.


I'm hoping this sausage butty will cure it, if not I'll try some ibuprofen


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> I'll stick with the flakes thanks


----------



## Smithbat (7 Mar 2017)

I am off to the O2 with FT on Friday to see Brad Paisley live. I am more than a lot excited!!!


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2017)

Just plucked up the courage to take my sock off and assess the damage, ouch.


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Just plucked up the courage to take my sick off and assess the damage, ouch.
> 
> View attachment 341231



Dangerous topping up those bird tables. Safer on your bike.


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Dangerous topping up those bird tables. Safer on your bike.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Dangerous topping up those bird tables. Safer on your bike.


My dad broke his leg badly falling when going out to do the same a few years ago. Hope the birds appreciated his effort!


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2017)

Another 'what was it' pic for @hopless500


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2017)

Still feeling rather ghastly. 

But it's a lovely day and I will go for a bimble on the bike after lunch. Maybe a dose of fresh air will do me some good.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> I never learn. Spent 3 or so hours cleaning the PVC veranda and the path at the caravan at the weekend. Didn't wear gloves. My hands are now all dried up and cracked, and the skin is flaking off.
> 
> Wear gloves next time.



I can highly recommend Lidl's Cien-branded SOS hand concentrate. I have sensitive / dry skin that is prone to cracking at the best of times - tried all sorts of moisturizers etc and picked this one up on a whim a couple of years ago. It's the cheapest I've tried (75p for a tube) and by far the most effective. If you can get cheap avocadoes, a dollop worked into your hands works a treat too. As does eating them.


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Only because he never actually goes anywhere on it...


Oi I've done 10 miles so far in 2017, that's more than 90% of the posters in here


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I need a carer, just gone A over T in the back garden, scraped knee and possible ankle ligament damage
> 
> FFS.



Ouch! Hope damage not too serious xxx


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Another 'what was it' pic for @hopless500
> 
> View attachment 341239


A stick.

Just been to pick the car up from it's service. All okay, apart from they couldn't get the oil filter off. Apparently, it was put on too tight last time (at another branch of the same company). Stiff letter time coming up...


----------



## hopless500 (7 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Another 'what was it' pic for @hopless500
> 
> View attachment 341239


A supersonic robin


----------



## potsy (7 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> A supersonic robin


Too easy.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Mar 2017)

M&S mint crumbles are very mooring.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4711730, member: 21629"]Just came back from 35 miles ride.[/QUOTE]
Lovely day for it.


----------



## TVC (7 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> M&S mint crumbles are very mooring.


Mooring?


----------



## raleighnut (7 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Mooring?


Eat too many of them and you'll be like a buoy?


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Mooring?


Well I typed moorish but Samsung decided mooring was better.


----------



## TVC (7 Mar 2017)

This has greatly improved my mood.


----------



## postman (7 Mar 2017)

Going out to sit with my elderly neighbour.But first i am going to the local shop.It sells the most amazing milk chocolate bar,only 50p 100g.It tastes just like the Easter egg chocolate,i love it.One for me one for Ceorge,All that happiness for just a £.


----------



## lutonloony (7 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Have I missed the kittens ?


No Just about to post update


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Mar 2017)

Stiff email sent. The whole point of getting the service done at a garage is that used oil is messy, nasty stuff. I can change the other filters myself.


----------



## lutonloony (7 Mar 2017)

Kitten update, 4 tabby, arrived this morning. Mum very happy.apologies for rubbish picture, phone + back of wardrobe


----------



## marknotgeorge (7 Mar 2017)

I'm downloading Visual Studio 2017. Famous last words...


----------



## raleighnut (7 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Kitten update, 4 tabby, arrived this morning. Mum very happy.apologies for rubbish picture, phone + back of wardrobe
> View attachment 341310


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Mar 2017)

You know when you have done a small, simple job, all done and sorted but then 2 other people get involved and turn it into a really big, complicated fuss over nothing... that


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2017)

Finally managed to sort out the MIL's TV - got a phone call last week that it was flickering. Went round and discovered it wasn't the 'late' FIL's dodgy wires, but the TV failing - older Samsung LCD (not LED).

Anyway, just picked up a 43" Toshiba for her - bit of an upgrade from 32", but she will be able to see it better. Her face lit up when she saw it. She had a mild panic over the buttons, but they are all in the same place as the Samsung, but she uses SKY anyway. "Do I still need this" (pointing to the SKY remote) - yes carry on as usual. Just use the new remote to switch it on.


----------



## HertzvanRental (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## HertzvanRental (7 Mar 2017)

^^^ The Guillotine!


----------



## tyred (7 Mar 2017)

I've ironed two shirts


----------



## tyred (7 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Back from Bootcamp. My knees are creaky...


Quick spray of WD40 and they'll be fine.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Kitten update, 4 tabby, arrived this morning. Mum very happy.apologies for rubbish picture, phone + back of wardrobe
> View attachment 341310




I want another kitten


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Mar 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> View attachment 341329


That's looks rather err serious


----------



## HertzvanRental (7 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> That's looks rather err serious


We're looking for volunteers for testing!!


----------



## hopless500 (7 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Kitten update, 4 tabby, arrived this morning. Mum very happy.apologies for rubbish picture, phone + back of wardrobe
> View attachment 341310


 complete and utter wibbleness


----------



## User32269 (7 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I want another kitten


 they are rather moreish


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I want another kitten


----------



## raleighnut (7 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


>


You could always choose one together.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> You could always choose one together.


Errrr.... no.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> You could always choose one together.


My choice....


----------



## raleighnut (7 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My choice....
> 
> View attachment 341348


At one point we had 6 cats..................................................................and a beautiful German Shepherd.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 341349
> 
> At one point we had 6 cats..................................................................and a beautiful German Shepherd.


The German Shepherd has quite a beard...and that's a bloody big tabby he's walking...


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> View attachment 341329


^^^ The Guillotine!
A reproduction of the origional! vvvv




None of this overseas copying.


----------



## TVC (7 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My choice....
> 
> View attachment 341348


Good luck trying to get that one through


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> The local name for the yellow sticker shelves around here is 'botulism corner'. Just saying .



 Oh dear, that made me laugh. Actually, in all the time I've been yellow stickering, I've only had two items that have gone straight in the bin.

The feeling ghastly is just a combination of sinusitis flare-up plus feeling really run down. The last four months looking after mum following her hip op have been tough. Not only have I been doing my stuff, I've been doing all of hers as well. Sleep has been a bit optional and now I'm sort of paying for burning the candle at both ends.  Reading the banter on here has helped keep my pecker up on more than one occasion.

Did squeeze in a nice 18 mile bimble on the bike this afternoon though. It did me good to be out in the fresh air and in the sunshine.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The German Shepherd has quite a beard...and that's a bloody big tabby he's walking...


Here he is in repose on the old settee (I've been trying to resize this photo/scan for ages)





EDIT - one of these days I'll get a 'neg' scanner, all my old photos are on film.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Kitten update, 4 tabby, arrived this morning. Mum very happy.apologies for rubbish picture, phone + back of wardrobe
> View attachment 341310



Aaaah, nothing like a bit of kitten therapy in the evenings 

I see one classic tabby and one spotty, hard to tell the pattern of the other two...


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oh dear, that made me laugh. Actually, in all the time I've been yellow stickering, I've only had two items that have gone straight in the bin.
> 
> The feeling ghastly is just a combination of sinusitis flare-up plus feeling really run down. The last four months looking after mum following her hip op have been tough. Not only have I been doing my stuff, I've been doing all of hers as well. Sleep has been a bit optional and now I'm sort of paying for burning the candle at both ends.  Reading the banter on here has helped keep my pecker up on more than one occasion.
> 
> Did squeeze in a nice* 18 mile bimble on the bike* this afternoon though. It did me good to be out in the fresh air and in the sunshine.


Riding it would have been a lot easier!


----------



## slowmotion (8 Mar 2017)

I went to Screwfix, Kensington, at 21:09 tonight and bought a pack of metal cutting discs for my angle grinder.

Could life get any better?


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I went to Screwfix, Kensington, at 21:09 tonight and bought a pack of metal cutting discs for my angle grinder.
> *
> Could life get any better?*


Metal grinding discs as well!!


----------



## slowmotion (8 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4712478, member: 9609"]diamond encrusted 
mines a 9 incher[/QUOTE]
Alas, only a four and a half inch "noodle dick" round here at Chateau Slowmotion.


----------



## lutonloony (8 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Aaaah, nothing like a bit of kitten therapy in the evenings
> 
> I see one classic tabby and one spotty, hard to tell the pattern of the other two...


Think the other 2 are tabby, but one has deffo hot white bits


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Think the other 2 are tabby, but one has deffo hot white bits


Keep the pictures flowing we need to see them growing up.

Are you keeping any of them ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Mar 2017)

User said:


> But then you will end up with another cat.


That's totally fine.

@Fab Foodie has just sorted out the shed so there is plenty of room left....................


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> That's totally fine.
> 
> @Fab Foodie has just sorted out the shed so there is plenty of room left....................


For him ?...............


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Mar 2017)

Today, I am mostly travelling home to @Hill Wimp 
Usually I expect to be in the doghouse, how things change ...,.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2017)

Morning. As the feather worecast for today isn't very good and it is yeuky at the moment. I thought I would post a picture of what it was like yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2017)

For those of you who may be wondering if I got to see the Royal Scot. I did in a sort of way. The sky was overcast and the train was a bit late so by the time it did arrive the light was fading. So I have some wobbly pictures, a bit like the old Today newspaper.
What I did notice, and I can't remember seeing before is what looks like a jet of flame coming from the cab. It must just be light from the fire.


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Back from Bootcamp. My knees are creaky...






tyred said:


> Quick spray of WD40 and they'll be fine.



I needed the WD40 after yoga yesterday, we did more back stretches than usual, my back no like. It's still complaining this morning.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> For those of you who may be wondering if I got to see the Royal Scot. I did in a sort of way. The sky was overcast and the train was a bit late so by the time it did arrive the light was fading. So I have some wobbly pictures, a bit like the old Today newspaper.
> What I did notice, and I can't remember seeing before is what looks like a jet of flame coming from the cab. It must just be light from the fire.
> View attachment 341365


That's the driver lighting a cigarette.


----------



## User32269 (8 Mar 2017)

Had a wisdom tooth out yesterday. Youngest son just whacked my jaw with a plastic light sabre.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Thought I'd done well cycling home and everything appeared to be in working order. Until I went up the stairs and my legs did a version of this
> View attachment 341146


 Did you get up that quick as well ?


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2017)

odav said:


> Had a wisdom tooth out yesterday. Youngest son just whacked my jaw with a plastic light sabre.



Not as bad as being wacked in the nuts with a plastic light sabre. Or maybe not.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Mar 2017)

odav said:


> Had a wisdom tooth out yesterday. Youngest son just whacked my jaw with a plastic light sabre.


Did you feel The Force?


----------



## User32269 (8 Mar 2017)

Youngest son nearly experienced the awesome power of the dark sides wrath!


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2017)

odav said:


> Youngest son nearly experienced the awesome power of the dark sides wrath!


" May the Force Be Up You"


----------



## mybike (8 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I need a carer, just gone A over T in the back garden, scraped knee and possible ankle ligament damage
> 
> FFS.



I tripped getting off a kerb yesterday. No injury, except to pride.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Mar 2017)

I am currently residing in seat 15c.


----------



## mybike (8 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Eat too many of them and you'll be like a buoy?



Except buoys don't normally sink.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2017)

It's Wednesday, I'm going out later. 

Guess where.


----------



## mybike (8 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Finally managed to sort out the MIL's TV - got a phone call last week that it was flickering. Went round and discovered it wasn't the 'late' FIL's dodgy wires, but the TV failing - older Samsung LCD (not LED).
> 
> Anyway, just picked up a 43" Toshiba for her - bit of an upgrade from 32", but she will be able to see it better. Her face lit up when she saw it. She had a mild panic over the buttons, but they are all in the same place as the Samsung, but she uses SKY anyway. "Do I still need this" (pointing to the SKY remote) - yes carry on as usual. Just use the new remote to switch it on.



My mother periodically tells me she has no sound, since I live 150 miles away it's difficult to deal with. Usually it comes OK after a few days or a friend visits & fiddles. Once or twice she's spoken about a new one, but when she looks she doesn't like the narrow frame! If it would go wrong while I am there I could diagnose, but it never does.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2017)

The steam engine wasn't Royal Scot after all but Braunton running as Lord Dowding. Just to make things clear as I'm sure you are all confused.


----------



## mybike (8 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 341349
> 
> At one point we had 6 cats..................................................................and a beautiful German Shepherd.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2017)

Schrodie has spotted the Spogs Frawn.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> Except buoys don't normally sink.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Schrodie has spotted the Spogs Frawn.
> View attachment 341367


Just wait for him to fall in.


----------



## mybike (8 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oh dear, that made me laugh. Actually, in all the time I've been yellow stickering, I've only had two items that have gone straight in the bin.








Don't think I'll try it at Tesco.


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2017)

I do see random hoardes of people in Tesco milling about near the fresh food counters, took me ages to work out they were waiting for the discounted items to be put out.

Personally I couldn't be bothered, but each to their own.


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2017)

Ankle is now slightly less swollen after applying ice packs yesterday, some anti-inflammatories seem to have helped too, still struggling to walk but I think it'll be ok in a few days.

Am being much more careful today, who knew putting a bit of seed out for the birds was so dangerous?


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today, I am mostly travelling home to @Hill Wimp
> Usually I expect to be in the doghouse, how things change ...,.


It's pouring down here.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Ankle is now slightly less swollen after applying ice packs yesterday, some anti-inflammatories seem to have helped too, still struggling to walk but I think it'll be ok in a few days.
> 
> Am being much more careful today, who knew putting a bit of seed out for the birds was so dangerous?


You could try a bit of 'low impact exercise' to help speed up the healing, a bike ride for instance.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> It's Wednesday, I'm going out later.
> 
> Guess where.


Platelet donation.


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> You could try a bit of 'low impact exercise' to help speed up the healing, a bike ride for instance.


I am going for a little walk later to the shop, that will be it for today


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Mar 2017)

Who has the team WD40?

I need it as my back is declining to operate correctly this morning.


----------



## TVC (8 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> That's totally fine.
> 
> @Fab Foodie has just sorted out the shed so there is plenty of room left....................


Is it Fabbers you are thinking of putting in the shed?


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Who has the team WD40?
> 
> I need it as my back is declining to operate correctly this morning.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Platelet donation.


Yup, you win a silver sixpence!


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


>


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I am going for a little walk later to the shop, that will be it for today


Well that was a mistake, only a 1 mile round trip and I was fine for the first 0.4 miles, now in agony and nursing an ice pack again.
Work tomorrow will be interesting


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Mar 2017)

If you buy your partner a new bike. You must understand that it is THEIR bike.

It does not matter if you have paid an arm and a leg for a new rack, pedals and fenders.

If they do not want it on THEIR bike. Its not going on.

This is a lesson I learnt today


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's pouring down here.


Kent was lov ly and sunny at 40,000 feet a moment ago..:


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Mar 2017)

Do not buy your partner a bike called a Croix de Fer, Stelvio or any bike named after a big hill. Within 24 hours you will be paying even more money to arrange a holiday to ride up the bloody big hill.

This is another lesson I learnt today.


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2017)

The new crew have arrived, lucky I stocked up on sunflower seeds earlier


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Mar 2017)

@potsy garden is the new go to cafe in Cheshire I see


----------



## lutonloony (8 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Keep the pictures flowing we need to see them growing up.
> 
> Are you keeping any of them ?


plan is to get rid of them all, although I suspect mrs ll will overule


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2017)

I'm on the machine that goes BING.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm on the machine that goes BING.


The Microwave.


----------



## Speicher (8 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm on the machine that goes BING.



Do they offer you biscuits on a platelet, and tea in a muglet?


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Do they offer you biscuits on a platelet, and tea in a muglet?


Lol, no you get a proper grown up mug.


----------



## Speicher (8 Mar 2017)

I now have 25 yards of crochet (single chain) garden string*. The next stage, adding it to the old milk crate, may take place tomorrow. The milk crate is blue and the string is green, so there will be a colour clash until the string fades. 

Today is a laundry and tidying up day. Oh, and a day of trying to persuade Bob not to attack Tasha. They have been "friends" or at least not fighting for over four years. Why has this started now? 

Fortunately the fisticuffs do not last long. Tasha now spends more time indoors than she used to. Perhaps she will emigrate again to the end of the garden, in a few weeks.

* Can peeps please refrain from asking me how long is the piece of string.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> We're looking for volunteers for testing!!


Aren't you looking for knitters as well?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2017)




----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2017)

Tricoteuses


----------



## lutonloony (8 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> The new crew have arrived, lucky I stocked up on sunflower seeds earlier
> 
> View attachment 341387
> View attachment 341389


pretty


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Mar 2017)

I've just had a latte.


----------



## postman (8 Mar 2017)

The turbo has been undone. The spare bike is now in it's rack back in the garage.The conservatory has been swept.The main bike has had it's tyres pumped up.It means only one thing.Gru/Postman is gearing up for his first ride since the all clear.


----------



## lutonloony (8 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4713178, member: 21629"]Booooooooooring.[/QUOTE]
go for a bike ride


----------



## lutonloony (8 Mar 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've just had a latte.


must start wearing my glasses, thought you said you had just had a lathe


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> must start wearing my glasses, thought you said you had just had a lathe


Just one of my vices...


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Yeah but, if you get a kitten at 8 weeks and they become adultish around 8 months, you only have each kitten for about 6 months. The cat might live a further 12 years say. That is a lot of adult cats to keep a steady flow of kittens.



8 weeks is too young for a kitten to leave mum - they may be weaned, but they are still learning how to be a cat and how to relate with their environment. Kittens really shouldn't leave their mother until they are around 14 weeks old. (And vet-checked, vaccinated, flead and neutered.)


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm on the machine that goes BING.


Is it the most expensive machine in the hospital?


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> View attachment 341370
> 
> 
> Don't think I'll try it at Tesco.



Have to admit, it can be something of a contact sport  

In the Tesco where I go, it depends who turns up. Some of the regulars are better mannered and more accommodating than others. One of the worst offenders has fortunately moved on to a different Tesco 15 miles away.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Have to admit, it can be something of a contact sport
> 
> In the Tesco where I go, it depends who turns up. Some of the regulars are better mannered and more accommodating than others. One of the worst offenders has fortunately moved on to a different Tesco 15 miles away.


When DD1 worked at Waitrose on marking things down she'd have people following her around....in WAITROSE FFS!


----------



## Katherine (8 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> For those of you who may be wondering if I got to see the Royal Scot. I did in a sort of way. The sky was overcast and the train was a bit late so by the time it did arrive the light was fading. So I have some wobbly pictures, a bit like the old Today newspaper.
> What I did notice, and I can't remember seeing before is what looks like a jet of flame coming from the cab. It must just be light from the fire.
> View attachment 341365



Great action shot, very atmospheric.



odav said:


> Had a wisdom tooth out yesterday. Youngest son just whacked my jaw with a plastic light sabre.


OUCHY!!





Illaveago said:


> The steam engine wasn't Royal Scot after all but Braunton running as Lord Dowding. Just to make things clear as I'm sure you are all confused.


Oh, thanks, yes for clearing that up.



Illaveago said:


> Schrodie has spotted the Spogs Frawn.
> View attachment 341367


A moment well captured.



potsy said:


> Ankle is now slightly less swollen after applying ice packs yesterday, some anti-inflammatories seem to have helped too, still struggling to walk but I think it'll be ok in a few days.
> Am being much more careful today, who knew putting a bit of seed out for the birds was so dangerous?






potsy said:


> Well that was a mistake, only a 1 mile round trip and I was fine for the first 0.4 miles, now in agony and nursing an ice pack again.
> Work tomorrow will be interesting



Only *less* swollen. Oops. You're meant to rest it until the swelling has settled.




postman said:


> The turbo has been undone. The spare bike is now in it's rack back in the garage.The conservatory has been swept.The main bike has had it's tyres pumped up.It means only one thing.Gru/Postman is gearing up for his first ride since the all clear.


Yay!!!


----------



## hopless500 (8 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4713215, member: 21629"]The weather is absolute sh1t today. Though it should be 14'C and sunny tomorrow.[/QUOTE]
Turned beautiful and sunny here and 11°C.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Mar 2017)

I have some new pens.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> When DD1 worked at Waitrose on marking things down she'd have people following her around....in WAITROSE FFS!



Hah! You should see the scrum in the Waitrose here when they mark down the bakery bread and cakes at tea time


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2017)

Got a pan of nectarine and cranberry chutney on the go.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Mar 2017)

Show please 


hopless500 said:


> I have some new pens.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Have to admit, it can be something of a contact sport
> 
> In the Tesco where I go, it depends who turns up. Some of the regulars are better mannered and more accommodating than others. One of the worst offenders has fortunately moved on to a different Tesco 15 miles away.


Mrs GA always good to have along on Black Friday. Small and agile often wins the day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2017)

It is very windy here today. Snow forecast for weekend. But now the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2017)

I've made beans on toast a la Nigel Slater, a bit poncy but yummy.


----------



## postman (8 Mar 2017)

I have just noticed,my avatar name is Postman-Guru,so it was nearly right years ago.Now my family are calling me Gru.After that Despicable me cartoon.


----------



## marknotgeorge (8 Mar 2017)

Takeaway ordered for me and the girls' tea. The ex transferred the money over - I always make a bit on the deal.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Mar 2017)

I'm being taken out for an Indian


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mrs GA always good to have along on Black Friday. Small and agile often wins the day.



Well, I'm 4ft 11 tall and a former fencer so I kind of fit the bill...  Only downside, my face is at everyone else's elbow level.


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> Only *less* swollen. Oops. You're meant to rest it until the swelling has settled.


Gone down some but still swollen and sore.
And no this is not my attempt at winning the photo challenge


----------



## hopless500 (8 Mar 2017)

Someone got locked in the garage.. they were apparently surreptitiously supervising the defrosting of the outside freezer. Someone loves their mum to bits and is now having a major cuddle


----------



## hopless500 (8 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> 8 weeks is too young for a kitten to leave mum - they may be weaned, but they are still learning how to be a cat and how to relate with their environment. Kittens really shouldn't leave their mother until they are around 14 weeks old. (And vet-checked, vaccinated, flead and neutered.)


Those were always the guidelines but various places now put kittens out at 8 weeks. I personally think it's terrible as, as you say, they still need their mothers.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Show please








Can't take a better pic cos I've been Ivaned again. Top pack has 2 layers and the bottom pack you can see about a quarter of


----------



## hopless500 (8 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Hah! You should see the scrum in the Waitrose here when they mark down the bakery bread and cakes at tea time


Wouldn't happen in ours. Their bread is rubbish.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Those were always the guidelines but various places now put kittens out at 8 weeks. I personally think it's terrible as, as you say, they still need their mothers.


Kizzy was far too young when we got her, not our fault though. the girl who'd offered her to us when her cat was having kittens just turned up one day and handed her over, only just on solid food she was small enough to stand on the palm of my hand and her eyes were still blue. We had a very worried couple of weeks.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Those were always the guidelines but various places now put kittens out at 8 weeks. I personally think it's terrible as, as you say, they still need their mothers.



The place where Poppy originally came from before she was handed into CP, they were selling the kittens at 6 weeks. At 8 weeks, they're deemed too old to sell, hence Poppy got handed in as no one wanted her anymore.  

I've had the Popster since she was three and a half months old (and had her early neutered), but Poppy was lucky insomuch that my other cat at the time had been a mum herself prior to landing at CP, and so she took Poppy under her wing and taught her.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Kizzy was far too young when we got her, not our fault though. the girl who'd offered her to us when her cat was having kittens just turned up one day and handed her over, only just on solid food she was small enough to stand on the palm of my hand and her eyes were still blue. We had a very worried couple of weeks.



That's about 5 weeks old...


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Wouldn't happen in ours. Their bread is rubbish.



It's ok - had better though. But their lemon yum yums on the other hand...


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Mar 2017)

Henry was 9wks old when the RSPCA handed him over.

To be fair he was ready. He had plenty of 'tude but he does loves his cuddles too.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm being taken out for an Indian


Easily pleased......


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Easily pleased......


Your paying


----------



## Katherine (8 Mar 2017)

I did some more tidying in the garden until it got too dark. I cleared some leaves and twigs around where my tulips are coming up and was just wondering what that shiny green thing was that I was holding when it moved. I jumped, I also might have screamed briefly before carefully placing the poor traumatised frog back down on the ground and carefully covering him back up with some of the leaves. I wonder whether the frogs will find another local source of water to lay their spawn now that next door have filled in their pond.


----------



## GM (8 Mar 2017)

Here's one to whet TVC and Lullabelle's appetite, Ngapali Beach........


----------



## mybike (8 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Ankle is now slightly less swollen after applying ice packs yesterday, some anti-inflammatories seem to have helped too, still struggling to walk but I think it'll be ok in a few days.
> 
> Am being much more careful today, who knew putting a bit of seed out for the birds was so dangerous?



When it's fully healed you can go for a ride.


----------



## mybike (8 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> Yup, you win a silver sixpence!



Go to the Victorian Village near Ironbridge & you'll get two and a ha'penny for £5.


----------



## mybike (8 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Gone down some but still swollen and sore.
> And no this is not my attempt at winning the photo challenge
> 
> 
> View attachment 341444



A winner.


----------



## summerdays (8 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Oi I've done 10 miles so far in 2017, that's more than 90% of the posters in here


Oi! ..... I've done over 10 today... let alone the the rest of the year.... as you can see I would provide a far more caring and exciting environment for MY blue bike than you are currently offering!! Hand it over


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Oi! ..... I've done over 10 today... let alone the the rest of the year.... as you can see I would provide a far more caring and exciting environment for MY blue bike than you are currently offering!! Hand it over


That bike is too fast for you


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> When it's fully healed you can go for a ride.


I told him a short bike ride (to the shops maybe) would be better for his ankle but would he listen....................No, walked it and hurt himself, he'll get no sympathy from me.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Mar 2017)

I've crocheted a really simple catnip toy. The boys seem to like it. Here's hoping they don't destroy the house in a drugged frenzy


----------



## TVC (8 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> Here's one to whet TVC and Lullabelle's appetite, Ngapali Beach........
> 
> View attachment 341458


Ooh Myanmar *whimper* not jealous at all.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> That's about 5 weeks old...


Yeah, I know. My lovely Tri-colour cat (Kissa- which is Cat in Soumi) had 2 litters of which I kept one from each and re-homed the others but Anna just turned up at the door with her and handed her over. I hadn't even seen the kitten before, this girl was an Avon rep who said one day "You've got cats, do you know anyone who wants a kitten as my cat has just had some". I told her we wouldn't say no to one especially when she told me 2 were 'Torties'

About a month later she came round with the Avon book and asked "Do you still want a Kitten".......................Next day Anna turned up at the door and just handed her over from the depths of her coat, this tiny little ball of fluff.

BTW I'd have said she was 5 weeks too.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2017)

I've liked, but that's really sad. The poor wee mite should still have been with her mum and siblings. Sounds like she's fallen with her bottom in the butter with you though. 

Still, everyone needs a tortie in their lives.  I just love their 'tude.


----------



## TVC (8 Mar 2017)

Our Merlot came to us too soon, but her mum lost to a car when she was properly young. She has thrived, but it took her a good few years to adopt proper cat behavior of scent marking and rubbing. Even now she is the most un- cat like cat I've ever known. She's absolutely content but follows Lu round like a dog would and has a rigid routine.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Mar 2017)

Ivan came to me at 10 weeks old
It was a little before the CPL wanted him placed but I had two weeks off to get him settled in. It probably affected him less than most as he was hand reared. He and his siblings were dumped in a box at the side of the road with their eyes still closed. Only two of them survived


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> I've liked, but that's really sad. The poor wee mite should still have been with her mum and siblings. Sounds like she's fallen with her bottom in the butter with you though.
> 
> Still, everyone needs a tortie in their lives.  I just love their 'tude.


Kizzy is one of the happiest cats in the world, a bit clingy but very affectionate (a bit too much sometimes) and loves playing still (she's 6 now)

She is also a retriever who chases scrunched up bits of paper and brings them to you so that you can throw them for her to chase. 

As for being Gorgeous,







She knows she is...............................................The Tart.


----------



## TVC (8 Mar 2017)

Not a thread for dog people is it. Except for Snipe, we all love Snipe.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Mar 2017)

I think my ply web beams are going to deflect 9mm over 4.4 metres.

I may well be wrong.


----------



## mybike (8 Mar 2017)

_DHL COMPANY SERVICES BENIN REPUBLIC
23 Patte D'Oie 03 BP 2147 Cotonou, Plot 1261, Adeola Hopewell Street C/B/REP,
CPEL/OWN/987SDHL6. Registration # RRRRRRRRFSC1133 -
TAG # DHLXX441122 - BATCH # DHLCMPLN11144, TELL: +229 9815-2949

ATTENTION DEAR 

My name is Alfrendo James the Agent from DHL Delivery comping
I want to let you know that I was at los Angeles International Airport, southwestern Los Angeles area along the Pacific Ocean between the neighborhood of Westchester 

with your consignment box worth sum of $4.5 million usd, which I suppose to deliver to your address but I was stopped by the airport authority on my arrival and there 

are demanding for proof of fund ownership from you as the origin of the consignment which i do not have with me. The airport authority are demanding
for $120 Dollars to obtain the needed permit here in los Angeles,bout i
spoke with my director and he contact the IMF to know how much it will cost you
to obtain it in West Africa and IMF told him that to obtain the needed
permit it will cost the sum of $75 (us) Dollar only.

The fact is that i has all my documents needed to deliver your consignment and all of my document is okay after the interview by the security, but
the only problem is the proof of fund ownership demand from the security. It has to be taken care of by you so that i can make your delivery to you without further 

delay. It will be to your best interest if you take care of this fast so that i will be able to get to your address immediately.
Remember you have to email me your full information such as following in other to avoid runge delivry
Your receiver,s name.................
phone number................................
occupation..........................
Your city airport...................
sex.................................
and also attach me a scan copy of your identity card so that i will recognize you when i meet you today on the line of the delivery

Regards,
BENIN DHL OFFICE
_
Curiously he used a gmail account to send this. Do you think I should be suspicious?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> _DHL COMPANY SERVICES BENIN REPUBLIC
> 23 Patte D'Oie 03 BP 2147 Cotonou, Plot 1261, Adeola Hopewell Street C/B/REP,
> CPEL/OWN/987SDHL6. Registration # RRRRRRRRFSC1133 -
> TAG # DHLXX441122 - BATCH # DHLCMPLN11144, TELL: +229 9815-2949
> ...


Seems quite straightforward to me, forward me your details and for a fee I would be happy to act on your behalf.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> _DHL COMPANY SERVICES BENIN REPUBLIC
> 23 Patte D'Oie 03 BP 2147 Cotonou, Plot 1261, Adeola Hopewell Street C/B/REP,
> CPEL/OWN/987SDHL6. Registration # RRRRRRRRFSC1133 -
> TAG # DHLXX441122 - BATCH # DHLCMPLN11144, TELL: +229 9815-2949
> ...


The guy is obviously straighter than a preacher. To ensure delivery of your $4.5 million package, I strongly suggest you send him your DOB, bank account details, and of course, all the passwords associated with all your financial transactions. You would be stupid not to.

http://www.419eater.com/


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> _DHL COMPANY SERVICES BENIN REPUBLIC
> 23 Patte D'Oie 03 BP 2147 Cotonou, Plot 1261, Adeola Hopewell Street C/B/REP,
> CPEL/OWN/987SDHL6. Registration # RRRRRRRRFSC1133 -
> TAG # DHLXX441122 - BATCH # DHLCMPLN11144, TELL: +229 9815-2949
> ...


I'd get back to him without delay


----------



## lutonloony (9 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> _DHL COMPANY SERVICES BENIN REPUBLIC
> 23 Patte D'Oie 03 BP 2147 Cotonou, Plot 1261, Adeola Hopewell Street C/B/REP,
> CPEL/OWN/987SDHL6. Registration # RRRRRRRRFSC1133 -
> TAG # DHLXX441122 - BATCH # DHLCMPLN11144, TELL: +229 9815-2949
> ...


It amazes me how often I forget that I have ordered stuff worth 4.5 million, really must stop shopping online after the pub


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Mar 2017)

There is a cacophony of meows, growls and snores coming from upstairs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> _DHL COMPANY SERVICES BENIN REPUBLIC
> 23 Patte D'Oie 03 BP 2147 Cotonou, Plot 1261, Adeola Hopewell Street C/B/REP,
> CPEL/OWN/987SDHL6. Registration # RRRRRRRRFSC1133 -
> TAG # DHLXX441122 - BATCH # DHLCMPLN11144, TELL: +229 9815-2949
> ...


I don't think anybody would like to become the victim of a runge delivry.


----------



## summerdays (9 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> There is a cacophony of meows, growls and snores coming from upstairs.


There is a chorus of chirps and calls from downstairs... I'll go and check on them whilst I get my coffee!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> There is a chorus of chirps and calls from downstairs... I'll go and check on them whilst I get my coffee!!


I think we need a photo update. They must be getting big now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Our central file server at work was down for part of yesterday afternoon and is still down this morning, with an overnight backup restore not working. They don't know when it will be restored and any work that was saved on it yesterday is likely to have been lost.
> 
> Guess where all my files are stored...


Best start with the Orange Gin and work your way through the rest until equilibrium is restored.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Just wait for him to fall in.


He has already discovered that the water isn't stiff any more.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2017)

It is a sunny morning here at the moment so I decided to do some washing, I also took the opportunity to go up and visit the pond to see what has been going on. They have been very busy again with 6 or 7 dollops of spawn, the trouble with all of the activity is that they have dispersed all of the tiny tadpoles which seemed lifeless when I was there. It could be that it was cold and they hadn't warmed up. I'll visit them later.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2017)

It's take my mother shopping day! Time to restart the pay by contactless card campaign. That would save a good deal of time for all concerned.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Mar 2017)

Bramble has discovered the new crocheted catnip toy and is wrecking the house.


----------



## Speicher (9 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> There is a cacophony of meows, growls and snores coming from upstairs.



Henry must snore very loudly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> I'd get back to him without delay


But you have experience with this...


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> But you have experience with this...


True & it can be very worthwhile at the end.


----------



## TVC (9 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Henry must snore very loudly.


...and Fabbers Growls a lot.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2017)

I had the healthy option, I had brown bread


----------



## postman (9 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4714403, member: 21629"]Get jealous ! I'm in shorts and short sleeves ! 

View attachment 341538
[/QUOTE]

Stunning stunning,you look stunning.I'm 67 and i can say that.


----------



## postman (9 Mar 2017)

User said:


> You're a dirty old man Posty........



You cannot get into trouble for telling the truth,


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Mar 2017)

I've just been sunbathing in the garden it's that warm, shorts only!!!


----------



## marknotgeorge (9 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> You cannot get into trouble for telling the truth,


Yes you can. I got into trouble for asking about my friend's ex-colleague who popped up on my Facebook and turned out to be in her mid-20s. And, unlike you, I'm not married.


----------



## Speicher (9 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've just been sunbathing in the garden it's that warm, shorts only!!!



I am going to be gardening this afternoon, and may need some sun cream on my physog. It is sunny and there is a fairly strong breeze. I will be relocating, lifting and dividing more plants while the ground is still fairly soft. As soft as it can be, bearing in mind it is heavy clay. 

If I do not turn up for Tea, please start a search as I may have fallen head first into the compost bin. You will see a pair of dark red trousers, and brown boots.


----------



## derrick (9 Mar 2017)

First ride in the sun. Lovely it was.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4714403, member: 21629"]Get jealous ! I'm in shorts and short sleeves ! 

View attachment 341538
[/QUOTE]


It wasn't quite that warm in Warwickshire, close though, just the cold wind cooling things down, I did however do the ride home without my wooly hat, the first time I've been bare headed this year.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2017)

I've been volunteering down the cafe. I volunteered to eat a bacon sandwich, I'm a martyr that's what I am, a fool to me self.


----------



## potsy (9 Mar 2017)




----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've just been sunbathing in the garden it's that warm, shorts only!!!


Oh my.

What are the neighbours going to say


----------



## potsy (9 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh my.
> 
> What are the neighbours going to say


House prices must be falling, I bet there will be a meeting going on right now.


----------



## summerdays (9 Mar 2017)

It was beautiful out there earlier on.... I managed to shed several layers but I was still decent! Even the helmet came off.... I love the feeling of sunshine on my head!


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> I love the feeling of sunshine on my head!




And me


----------



## postman (9 Mar 2017)

I wish to point out that it looks like Monday morning for my first ride.I have just cleaned the bike and given it a good going over with GT 85,now it just so happens i will be having a blood test on Monday morning.I wish to make this statement,no blood products will be going back in after said test.A glass of orange juice maybe.So please do not send the tester round to my house.I don't want to be banned from CycleChat.
Can someone tell me what will be allowed for me to regain my strength.

Cake
Bacon sarnie
Anything else.


----------



## postman (9 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> And me



How did he ride with you sat on his head.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2017)

Afternoon tea with Test Match Special in the sunshine. It's not quite Barbados here but it's far better than I expected.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> I wish to point out that it looks like Monday morning for my first ride.I have just cleaned the bike and given it a good going over with GT 85,now it just so happens i will be having a blood test on Monday morning.I wish to make this statement,no blood products will be going back in after said test.A glass of orange juice maybe.So please do not send the tester round to my house.I don't want to be banned from CycleChat.
> Can someone tell me what will be allowed for me to regain my strength.
> 
> Cake
> ...


You'll be ok if you wait till TUES.


----------



## summerdays (9 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I think we need a photo update. They must be getting big now.


Ok here are a couple: 
These are the 3 babies... they were all in together until we noticed that Norman had hurt her (?we think) head which was bleeding. Norman is currently in solitary confinement until it heals as they peak at red things (and yes they are really stupid). The two together are Snowy and Geoff! 

We also have Bread and Butter (a pair), and Albertina (was Albert until he decided to lay an egg!), and the other 3 have still yet to get final names (still trying to work out whether they are male or female).








The bit sticking up on her head is where (s)he cut her head! It is healing so we are hoping to put her back with Snowy and Geoff at the weekend when we are around to check that they don't peck at her head.

And they don't get much bigger than this ... they are *button* Quails (yes that was a mistake on our part!).


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> View attachment 341566


Ouch,  you've done that properly.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Ok here are a couple:
> These are the 3 babies... they were all in together until we noticed that Norman had hurt her (?we think) head which was bleeding. Norman is currently in solitary confinement until it heals as they peak at red things (and yes they are really stupid). The two together are Snowy and Geoff!
> 
> We also have Bread and Butter (a pair), and Albertina (was Albert until he decided to lay an egg!), and the other 3 have still yet to get final names (still trying to work out whether they are male or female).
> ...


Wow they have grown however I will need all of them to fill my pot


----------



## TVC (9 Mar 2017)

The central heating has turned itself off. For the first time in months it has decided that the house is warm enough and it can take a break .



I assume this means snow by the weekend.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Mar 2017)

For me, anyways.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2017)

The time in Normal Illinois is 13:22


----------



## marknotgeorge (9 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> The time in Normal Illinois is 13:22


About the same time in Peculiar, Missouri.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Mar 2017)

It was Gin o'clock earlier.


----------



## Katherine (9 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> I wish to point out that it looks like Monday morning for my first ride.I have just cleaned the bike and given it a good going over with GT 85,now it just so happens i will be having a blood test on Monday morning.I wish to make this statement,no blood products will be going back in after said test.A glass of orange juice maybe.So please do not send the tester round to my house.I don't want to be banned from CycleChat.
> Can someone tell me what will be allowed for me to regain my strength.
> 
> Cake
> ...



More of the same. 



deptfordmarmoset said:


> You'll be ok if you wait till TUES.


I bet even waiting until Monday is bad enough.


----------



## Katherine (9 Mar 2017)

Gorgeous here too but this morning the wind was quite bitter, however, this afternoon I went out for a ride after work in the late afternoon sunshine and the wind had dropped, it felt great. Came back in the dark and the temperature dropped fast.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I expect that it is an emergency meeting of the neighbourhood watch.


Yep, all the neighbours came out to watch...


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yep, all the neighbours came out to watch...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> More of the same.
> 
> 
> I bet even waiting until Monday is bad enough.


Yes but blood products are fine when its a TUE.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The central heating has turned itself off. For the first time in months it has decided that the house is warm enough and it can take a break .
> 
> 
> I assume this means snow by the weekend.



It will be 8 feet deep as I've taken off the ice tyres off the MTB


----------



## Smithbat (9 Mar 2017)

I am sat with a cup of tea, listening to Radio2 Country and I have my crochet on my lap. I am actually smiling with happiness


----------



## summerdays (9 Mar 2017)

I've done my weekly Pilates class and I ache already, I suspect I will be worse by tomorrow!

We had to do a section on tip toes or one legged ball throwing which I enjoyed and made me wonder about playing a game of netball, I haven't played since I was a teenager!


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Mar 2017)

User said:


> They had never seen anything quite like it?


....never seen anything like it!
Never seen anything like it in their lives...


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I am sat with a cup of tea, listening to Radio2 Country and I have my crochet on my lap. I am actually smiling with happiness


Who is Crochet?


----------



## potsy (9 Mar 2017)

Last picture of my injury, was not as bad as I feared working today, not too much discomfort...


----------



## Katherine (9 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Last picture of my injury, was not as bad as I feared working today, not too much discomfort...
> 
> 
> View attachment 341649


Looks quite swollen. You still need to rest it until the swelling has settled.


----------



## summerdays (9 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> It will be 8 feet deep as I've taken off the ice tyres off the MTB


Mine have never made it onto the bike this year, and there has only been one day I really regretted that.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Mine have never made it onto the bike this year, and there has only been one day I really regretted that.



It's not been cold enough to need mine. On are the 2.4 chunky monkeys.


----------



## potsy (9 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> Looks quite swollen. You still need to rest it until the swelling has settled.


Resting it as much as possible but my job means I am stood up most of the day.



User said:


> Are you following a RICE regime?


Of sorts, I prefer chips as you know


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2017)

Made triple choc cookies this afternoon. As you do.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Kizzy is one of the happiest cats in the world, a bit clingy but very affectionate (a bit too much sometimes) and loves playing still (she's 6 now)
> 
> She is also a retriever who chases scrunched up bits of paper and brings them to you so that you can throw them for her to chase.
> 
> ...



Oh, she's just *STUNNING*


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2017)

Been in A & E with my Good Lady since nine, hopefully nothing serious, I reckon by the time we get out I'll need a mortgage to pay for the parking.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2017)

Oh noes... Pawsies crossed xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> The time in Normal Illinois is 13:22


Yes, it was. But my wife was texting me.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> Been in A & E with my Good Lady since nine, hopefully nothing serious, I reckon by the time we get out I'll need a mortgage to pay for the parking.


Best wishes.


----------



## lutonloony (10 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> Been in A & E with my Good Lady since nine, hopefully nothing serious, I reckon by the time we get out I'll need a mortgage to pay for the parking.


Hope all is well


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> Been in A & E with my Good Lady since nine, hopefully nothing serious, I reckon by the time we get out I'll need a mortgage to pay for the parking.


hope she is home recovering well


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> Been in A & E with my Good Lady since nine, hopefully nothing serious, I reckon by the time we get out I'll need a mortgage to pay for the parking.



Got out of A & E at six am, ten quid in parking charges. Brought my Good Lady home with me, she's got an infection, unpleasant but not serious.


----------



## mybike (10 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Last picture of my injury, was not as bad as I feared working today, not too much discomfort...
> 
> 
> View attachment 341649



Amputation would solve that.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> Got out of A & E at six am, ten quid in parking charges. Brought my Good Lady home with me, she's got an infection, unpleasant but not serious.



Good news. Best Wishes to Mrs dave.


----------



## mybike (10 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> Got out of A & E at six am, ten quid in parking charges. Brought my Good Lady home with me, she's got an infection, unpleasant but not serious.



Glad to hear it. Your charges sound cheaper than ours, cost me £22!


----------



## postman (10 Mar 2017)

Hope all's well soon.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> It was beautiful out there earlier on.... I managed to shed several layers but I was still decent! Even the helmet came off.... I love the feeling of sunshine on my head!


I've got to be careful of that as I had to paint my head last year.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Mar 2017)

@lutonloony - kitten pics are required


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> Got out of A & E at six am, ten quid in parking charges. Brought my Good Lady home with me, she's got an infection, unpleasant but not serious.


I hope your Good Lady feels better soon.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> Got out of A & E at six am, ten quid in parking charges. Brought my Good Lady home with me, she's got an infection, unpleasant but not serious.


£10 in parking fees is outrageous.
Glad she's OK.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Mar 2017)

I have just eaten my breakfast sat in the back garden enjoying the sun. Shorts, flip-flops T shirt and light jumper only. It's getting warmer folks!!!!


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just eaten my breakfast sat in the back garden enjoying the sun. Shorts, flip-flops T shirt and light jumper only. It's getting warmer folks!!!!


No here, it ain't. Blumen grey and horrible so it is.


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> Glad to hear it. Your charges sound cheaper than ours, cost me £22!



A couple of years ago my stepdaughter was in for several weeks, I spent a small fortune in parking charges.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> Got out of A & E at six am, ten quid in parking charges. Brought my Good Lady home with me, she's got an infection, unpleasant but not serious.


Hope she recovers swiftly. Meanwhile, I'm on lurgy watch for the granddaughter, who went down with a stomach bug a couple of days ago. She's well enough to go back but schools operate a quarantine thing which in this case means isolation for a full 48 hours. Of course, with 3 other siblings in the house who go to the same school, quarantine is pretty much impossible. A good idea which doesn't work.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2017)

It is grey here, I think it's supposed to brighten up later.
When I was in hospital years ago my wife found out that it was cheaper if she bought a weekly parking ticket. I'm not sure if that option is available now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> Just hearing all about Craftivism in Hull. This is fascinating, @Hill Wimp @hopless500
> https://www.hull2017.co.uk/discover/article/9-ways-revolutionary-maker/


Very interesting. Will have to have a think about that


----------



## Haitch (10 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> Craftivism in Hull



And I thought you were an avid Radio 4 listener. Yesterday's Woman's Hour:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b08gwfv5

With the Woman's Hour Craft Prize entrants being mulled over by the judges, we take a look at a different area of craft - craftivism - when activism and craft collide with Sarah Corbett from the Craftivist Collective, and Debbie Zawinski from Haddington Spinners and Weavers.
It's been confirmed that significant numbers of children's remains lie in a mass grave adjacent to a former home for unmarried mothers run by the Bon Secours Sisters in Tuam, County Galway. Five years ago amateur historian Catherine Corless wrote an article in her local paper asking where the bodies of infants from the home were buried - the national press picked up the story in 2014 and it a Mother and Baby Homes Commission of Investigation the following year. Catherine Corless talks about her extraordinary research, and we hear from Sally Mulready, Chair of the Irish Women Survivors Network and journalist Catherine Sanz a journalist for the Ireland edition of The Times. Plus what impact will the Budget have on you and your family ? And Susan Goldberg the first woman Editor in Chief of National Geographic in its 129-year history talks about the changes she's seen, the challenges she's encountered, and what the future holds for the magazine.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Mar 2017)

There is a squirrel in the garden, JessieThePup is going postal.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2017)

-3 here, due to be around 0 to 4 above C here for the next week. At least forecast snow has been removed from the forecast for this cold spell.


----------



## Katherine (10 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> Got out of A & E at six am, ten quid in parking charges. Brought my Good Lady home with me, she's got an infection, unpleasant but not serious.


Best wishes to your good lady. Hope she will be better soon.


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2017)

I now have four baby spider plants, the bigest is well established, two have good roots and should thrive, the smallest hasn't got well developed roots and might not suvive.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> No here, it ain't. Blumen grey and horrible so it is.


Just had lunch in the sunshine too!


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just had lunch in the sunshine too!



Can you send it this way? It was lovely here yesterday but today its just cold and grey.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2017)

Just about to have some lunch. There's a piece of cooked fish in the fridge that has the makings of a nice sandwich.

Then I need to go do some chores before heading off at half five to help set up a hall for a cat show tomorrow.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Car salesmen really don't listen very well do they?
> ...


I managed to find one today who listened, maybe my opening line of "I am not having much luck finding someone who listens..." helped. I am picking a new car at 5pm today, less than 6 hours after walking in.

Well done to carman.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Mar 2017)

I've just changed my socks.


----------



## Speicher (10 Mar 2017)

This evening I may be eating some home-made Soda Bread. 

Is it supposed to rise very much in the oven?


----------



## Katherine (10 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> This evening I may be eating some home-made Soda Bread.
> 
> Is it supposed to rise very much in the oven?


No idea!


----------



## Dec66 (10 Mar 2017)

Old Reliable has come back from Young's Cycles.

She was a 14-speed, with 14-28 on the rear. She's now a 16-speed, with 13-28.

She'll be getting a pannier rack , new Giant bags, and some new bar tape this weekend. And a nice new Charge Spoon.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Mar 2017)

I'm waiting for the fragrant MrsP down the pub. She's doing one of her bonkers commutes today.


----------



## lutonloony (10 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> @lutonloony - kitten pics are required


Sorry, will get some at weekend, Malcolm ( the mum, don't ask!) has decided they need to be moved, so chaos has ensued


----------



## lutonloony (10 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm waiting for the fragrant MrsP down the pub. She's doing one of her bonkers commutes today.


Mrs LL has let me down, was expecting message to say down pub, and she claims she is too crook to out.


----------



## Speicher (10 Mar 2017)

The soda bread did not rise very much. It is very tasty, especially with butter. 

I may try some later with butter and jam. Tis an easy peasy recipe, like the one that @threebikesmcginty  used. The milk with added lemon juice "made" the buttermilk. I used Allinson's seed and whole grain bread flour.


----------



## Speicher (10 Mar 2017)

How old am I? Today, I have ironed some sheets, made some sofa bread, and at 8pm I will be watching "Gardener's World".

Yes, I do have a rocking chair and two cats!

It will be noticed that I said "sofa bread", I think that is a good name for it, so I am not going to correct the error.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Mar 2017)

I have just seen the Foodster off for his FNTTC ,saufend. 

He did return momentarily as he forgot his phone.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2017)

That is one show hall set up for tomorrow.

Now sat here with pizza and the rugby.


----------



## GM (10 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> Been in A & E with my Good Lady since nine, hopefully nothing serious, I reckon by the time we get out I'll need a mortgage to pay for the parking.




Best wishes to your good lady Dave


----------



## summerdays (10 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> The soda bread did not rise very much. It is very tasty, especially with butter.
> 
> I may try some later with butter and jam. Tis an easy peasy recipe, like the one that @threebikesmcginty  used. The milk with added lemon juice "made" the buttermilk. I used Allinson's seed and whole grain bread flour.


Soda bread/ farls aren't the lightest of breads (not really dense either, a bit like a scone in texture perhaps) and is best eaten fresh!


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2017)

With lots of butter...


----------



## Dec66 (10 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> How old am I? Today, I have ironed some sheets, made some sofa bread, and at 8pm I will be watching "Gardener's World".
> 
> Yes, I do have a rocking chair and two cats!
> 
> It will be noticed that I said "sofa bread", I think that is a good name for it, so I am not going to correct the error.


Have you got a tartan blanket?

I'm getting one.


----------



## Dec66 (10 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> With lots of butter...


Soda farls, butter, bacon, egg, brown sauce. Served with a cold Guinness.

Ireland's gift to world cuisine.

I could ride 500 miles if I knew that was at the end of it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Mar 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Soda farls, butter, bacon, egg, brown sauce. Served with a cold Guinness.
> 
> Ireland's gift to world cuisine.
> 
> I could ride 500 miles if I knew that was at the end of it.


I'd ride a lot less if I knew I could get it locally.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2017)

For me, it's scrub the beer (I'm teetotal) and swap for tea. And swap brown sauce for bbq sauce and add a slice or two of black pudding...


----------



## Dec66 (10 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> For me, it's scrub the beer (I'm teetotal) and swap for tea. And swap brown sauce for bbq sauce and add a slice or two of black pudding...


Add sausages, too. Retain the brown sauce, and the Guinness. What the hell, put some white pudding on there too.

My goodness, I'm in heaven.


----------



## Dec66 (10 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd ride a lot less if I knew I could get it locally.


See you in the Blythe Hill Tavern


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Mar 2017)

Dec66 said:


> See you in the Blythe Hill Tavern


Ooh, I've never been in there! (Daughter's mother lives over the road.)


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2017)

One just for the cat owners on here


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2017)

LOLOLOL... My two know that they are not to bother me until *I* wake up. 

Besides, there is a biscuit dispenser in the sitting room if they have a case of the midnight munchies.


----------



## Speicher (10 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Soda bread/ farls aren't the lightest of breads (not really dense either, a bit like a scone in texture perhaps) and is best eaten fresh!



Yes, it is a bit like scones, but lovely. I much prefer a dense bread to the fluffy nothingness that is shop bought white bread. I have tried to slice it thin enough to go in a toaster, but I need more practice slicing bread.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2017)

I like a good sourdough rye myself.

On the other hand, a homemade white loaf, made slowly with a preferment, only a little bit of yeast and good quality flour is a real thing of beauty; crisp crust, tender crumb, tangy flavour. The longer you take to make bread, the better it is. A standard sliced white loaf made by the Chorleywood process takes only a couple of hours at most from combining the ingredients to being sliced and in the bag and ready for shipping.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Mar 2017)

I've just put a little bit of E45 cream on some dry skin.


----------



## Dec66 (10 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ooh, I've never been in there! (Daughter's mother lives over the road.)


It's boss.

I don't know if they do soda farls, to be honest, but they do damn fine Guinness.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> I managed to find one today who listened, maybe my opening line of "I am not having much luck finding someone who listens..." helped. I am picking a new car at 5pm today, less than 6 hours after walking in.
> 
> Well done to carman.


What sort of car?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> I like a good sourdough rye myself.
> 
> On the other hand, a homemade white loaf, made slowly with a preferment, only a little bit of yeast and good quality flour is a real thing of beauty; crisp crust, tender crumb, tangy flavour. The longer you take to make bread, the better it is. A standard sliced white loaf made by the Chorleywood process takes only a couple of hours at most from combining the ingredients to being sliced and in the bag and ready for shipping.


You all should try making some Boston Brown Bread. Along with beans and the halibut, it's the schnizz.
http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/boston_brown_bread/


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> You all should try making some Boston Brown Bread. Along with beans and the halibut, it's the schnizz.
> http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/boston_brown_bread/



That looks nice. Though a bit too much trouble for me to make.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> What sort of car?


I have no idea what "sort" it is. It's a Hyundai iX35 so whatever sort that is. It's maybe an "evil death car" but I think it more likely to be a "pretendy evil death car"

It looks nice, and I look cool as f*ck when I glance at cyclists as I drive by them**...

*see below, there is no * reference...
**obvs


----------



## summerdays (11 Mar 2017)

I'm awake for the nth time tonight, for now I've given up!!

At least I can have an easy day if I want!


----------



## lutonloony (11 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm awake for the nth time tonight, for now I've given up!!
> 
> At least I can have an easy day if I want!


I also appear to be awake, supposed to be going out for a club spin this morn, so really should try a couple hours more kip, but not too hopeful


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Mar 2017)

Seeing as this is the cat thread here is my sister's kitten learning new skills.


----------



## summerdays (11 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Seeing as this is the cat thread here is my sister's kitten learning new skills.
> 
> View attachment 341796
> 
> ...


I'm surprised that he has brought the lot down....


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Be careful, that might have been what happened to Daniel Morgan.


Who is Daniel Morgan ?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2017)

My wife has just been telling me her plans, it involves a lot of work , so I'll just tell you that Braunton / Lord Dowding will be travelling back up this evening on the mainline. Chippenham 18.15.

New Bath and wardrobes seem to have been mentioned.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2017)

One of those things I was talking about will be arriving in a few minutes and it doesn't make chuffing noises.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Seeing as this is the cat thread here is my sister's kitten learning new skills.
> 
> View attachment 341796
> 
> ...


Lovely little lad


----------



## GM (11 Mar 2017)

This day 39 years ago, I should have robbed a bank!


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> Best wishes to your good lady Dave



My Good Lady says thank you to all those that wished her well


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have no idea what "sort" it is. It's a Hyundai iX35 so whatever sort that is. It's maybe an "evil death car" but I think it more likely to be a "pretendy evil death car"
> 
> It looks nice, and I look cool as f*ck when I glance at cyclists as I drive by them**...
> 
> ...



One of these.
http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/hyundai/ix35-2009/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> This day 39 years ago, I should have robbed a bank!


Don't tell us you did it the day after.


----------



## GM (11 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Don't tell us you did it the day after.




I can honestly say that only a couple of times I wished I had.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> I can honestly say that only a couple of times I wished I had.


Congratulations


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> One of these.
> http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/carbycar/hyundai/ix35-2009/


That's the very one, lovely. Now to get a "personalised" plate to annoy people...


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Mar 2017)

Stunning day on the beach. Rather warm and glorious sunshine.

Just waiting for the first lot of washing to finishing so I can put it on the line before I hop on the bike a cycle along the beach into town.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have no idea what "sort" it is. It's a Hyundai iX35 so whatever sort that is. It's maybe an "evil death car" but I think it more likely to be a "pretendy evil death car"
> 
> It looks nice, and I look cool as f*ck when I glance at cyclists as I drive by them**...
> 
> ...


NO66 BBR is available...


----------



## mybike (11 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> A couple of years ago my stepdaughter was in for several weeks, I spent a small fortune in parking charges.



They decided our district only needed one hospital some years ago, so they effectively closed the newly built one and moved the services to an old hospital next to a football ground. And since the football fans used the hospital car park they raised the parking fees in order to discourage them.



Illaveago said:


> It is grey here, I think it's supposed to brighten up later.
> When I was in hospital years ago my wife found out that it was cheaper if she bought a weekly parking ticket. I'm not sure if that option is available now.



That's not really an option when someone is taken into A&E.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> I like a good sourdough rye myself.
> 
> On the other hand, a homemade white loaf, made slowly with a preferment, only a little bit of yeast and good quality flour is a real thing of beauty; crisp crust, tender crumb, tangy flavour. The longer you take to make bread, the better it is. A standard sliced white loaf made by the Chorleywood process takes only a couple of hours at most from combining the ingredients to being sliced and in the bag and ready for shipping.


Gram flour works well too btw.


----------



## Speicher (11 Mar 2017)

@User9609 - I can imagine it takes a lot of time and effort to photograph the birds in your garage. Lots of forumites like your thread about the nesting procedure and the brooding parents, as well as the baby birdies, so are you able to do it again later this year please?


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> @User9609 - I can imagine it takes a lot of time and effort to photograph the birds in your garage. Lots of forumites like your thread about the nesting procedure and the brooding parents, as well as the baby birdies, so are you able to do it again later this year please?


Oh yes please it's a great thread every year


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh yes please it's a great thread every year


Yes indeed. @User9609 - no pressure, chew it over for a little while. And then swallow.


----------



## summerdays (11 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4717095, member: 9609"]I wasn't going to do one this year as it would be 3 or 4 years in a row. But I will be doing all the pictures so it would be very easy to do another thread if others weren't a bit bored with it all - I never get bored with them.

Just a thought; Swallows start to leave South Africa at the end Feb- beg March for their 7500 mile flight here arring 10th April. So at a guess our Swallows will be about 2000 mile into their journey, could be somewhere around Tanzania / Congo, could be flying amonst Elephants and Giraffes and Lions and Rhinos at this moment![/QUOTE]
If you are not bored I think there are plenty of people who are interested.....


----------



## raleighnut (11 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4717100, member: 9609"]I don't take much encouraging, so we will be having a Swallows 2017 thread. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2017)

I think @User9609 needs to find nesting eagles this year, swallows are a bit "samey" year after year


----------



## summerdays (11 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> I think @User9609 needs to find nesting eagles this year, swallows are a bit "samey" year after year


Somehow I don't think he is going to get eagles nesting in his garage....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Somehow I don't think he is going to get eagles nesting in his garage....


I was thinking he'd build one for them in his garden


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2017)

I thought I would have a go at a go at putting one of my bikes together yesterday. I thought it would be a simple task of swapping bits from one to the other. Doh! With the aid of a new sealed bottom bracket bearing I managed to swap some cranks over. If you suddenly see crumbs appearing, I'm eating a pasty.
Wheels on and I thought I was getting there, well that was until I tried the seat post in. One was of the type that if I let go it would drop down inside never to be seen again and the other would not fit at all. It was then that I noticed that the previous owner had had some fun in the past. So out came my tapping stick and with a few bangs the seat clamp is now somewhere near. I have now put it on hold until I find some new enthusiasm and a seat post that fits.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Mar 2017)

It's raining...


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4717100, member: 9609"]I don't take much encouraging, so we will be having a Swallows 2017 thread. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Mar 2017)

My new bike has arrived at the LBS


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2017)

As I was saying before Ooogle interrupted my typing by saying that it had successfully updated my keyboard and things dissapeared.

Right now where was I. Ah! I was looking in my spare bedroom for some enthusiasm when I discovered some China animal ormanents, so now I have been successfully distracted.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Mar 2017)

The BT engineer has managed to get our BT vision box working again, apparently it was a software update that had knackered it up but luckily he managed to fix ours instead of just plugging in a new one (so we've still got all the recordings)


----------



## TVC (11 Mar 2017)

We are theatre ponces again today, off to see the Joe Orton at the Curve.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Mar 2017)




----------



## Dec66 (11 Mar 2017)

Old Reliable update:



Not sure whether or not to put the Charge Spoon on, I'll take her out for a gentle outing in the lanes tomorrow and decide.

Deffo needs new bar tape though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4717152, member: 9609"]if I though I would get ospreys or eagles I would.[/QUOTE]

Only one way tae find oot!


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 341873



Hideous


----------



## tyred (11 Mar 2017)

My internet is running really slowly.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Mar 2017)

Shepherds Pie in the oven on low, wine chilling in the fridge and beer at the ready for the intrepid adventurer to return.

The nut job aka @Fab Foodie decided to do the FNTTC to Southend and the cycle home after a long breakfast.

Last heard of 2hrs ago at Rochester.

I may just have to catch the Rourke from under him as he arrives home and pour the beer down his throat to revive him.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Different.


Differently useful.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Mar 2017)

User said:


> The silly arse is missing the rugby


I'm saying nothing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2017)

I shamefacedly admit to feeling tired out after an 18 mile ride. Wearing winter clothing was not a good idea either but I can't blame my tiredness on the warmth.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Mar 2017)

@Fab Foodie is back, fed and watered and is still smiling whilst trying hard not to fall asleep.


----------



## StuAff (11 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie is back, fed and watered and is still smiling whilst trying hard not to fall asleep.


I had a nap and I'm not drowsy or anything but I'm still pretty sure I'll be out like a light later!


----------



## Speicher (11 Mar 2017)

Fresh air and gardening for five hours is very tiring. Tis too early to go to bed yet, tho.


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Tis too early to go to bed yet, tho.


No it's not


----------



## Speicher (11 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> No it's not


Youngsters have no stamina these days!


----------



## TVC (11 Mar 2017)

Well Joe Orton certainly makes you work for your entertainment, What the Butler Saw was a very good staging, and having to endure Dakota Blue Richards in her underwear for two hours certainly tests the male stamina


----------



## summerdays (11 Mar 2017)

I'm going to head to bed too
Edit: I don't mind being called a youngster....


----------



## mybike (11 Mar 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> It's raining...



Shush, don't give it ideas.


----------



## mybike (11 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie is back, fed and watered and is still smiling whilst trying hard not to fall asleep.



Smile or grimace?


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Fresh air and gardening for five hours is very tiring. Tis too early to go to bed yet, tho.



I haven't even done 5 minutes of gardening so far this year, when I get time to do any then it is either pouring with rain or soaked through from all the rain and nothing can do done


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (11 Mar 2017)

I've just put a new head on my toothbrush. That's as exciting as it gets tonight for me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2017)

I have a house full of teenagers recently returned from the local AmDram production of Evita. Nobody told me I was hosting a sleepover.


----------



## Speicher (11 Mar 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I haven't even done 5 minutes of gardening so far this year, when I get time to do any then it is either pouring with rain or soaked through from all the rain and nothing can do done



Most of that five hours was spent emptying out the large compost bin, and starting to refill it, by chopping up the old foliage fairly small, and mixing it well. I know that for some composting is a step too far, but I think it makes a huge difference to the condition of the very heavy clay soil here. It even makes weeding easier because the weeds do not bother to put down strong roots.


----------



## Speicher (11 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have a house full of teenagers recently returned from the local AmDram production of Evita. Nobody told me I was hosting a sleepover.



Are they singing the songs? Another suitcase in another hall?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Are they singing the songs? Another suitcase in another hall?


It'll be another sleepover in another hoose soon!

Headphones are on.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have no idea what "sort" it is. It's a Hyundai iX35 so whatever sort that is. It's maybe an "evil death car" but I think it more likely to be a "pretendy evil death car"
> 
> It looks nice, and I look cool as f*ck when I glance at cyclists as I drive by them**...
> 
> ...


Very nice. I think we call it a Tucson over here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> It'll be another sleepover in another hoose soon!
> 
> Headphones are on.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEMUsC8ppU0


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAZ76v6xg8A


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ_ic3KmmLY


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2017)

What a beautiful morning, blue skies, the tide gently lapping softly against the sandy shore and palm trees swaying in the warm tropical breeze.








I'm lying. It's orrible out there.


----------



## summerdays (12 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> What a beautiful morning, blue skies, the tide gently lapping softly against the sandy shore and palm trees swaying in the warm tropical breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drat ... I hadn't really paid attention to what was going on outside and for a moment I was looking forward to opening the blinds.... now I've peeked I'm content to stay in bed a while longer!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2017)

I'm off to make another hot drink before officially getting up.

By the way where is Cyclechat's own Judith Chalmers? I haven't heard from him for a while.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Drat ... I hadn't really paid attention to what was going on outside and for a moment I was looking forward to opening the blinds.... now I've peeked I'm content to stay in bed a while longer!


My wife just asked, What is your avatar picture?


----------



## summerdays (12 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just asked, What is your avatar picture?


Short version... a box fish that I decorated!

Long version.... back in time there was a member Bonj.... and he used to make ridiculous hilarious statements and occasionally flounce... so we all made up versions of his avatar. Mine was decorated to look like the bell I had on my bike at the time. Most people went back to the original ones, but I liked it, and it became me!


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Differently useful.


A hoot.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Short version... a box fish that I decorated!
> 
> Long version.... back in time there was a member Bonj.... and he used to make ridiculous hilarious statements and occasionally flounce... so we all made up versions of his avatar. Mine was decorated to look like the bell I had on my bike at the time. Most people went back to the original ones, but I liked it, and it became me!


I thought it was a dress or top hanging from a coat hanger.


----------



## summerdays (12 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I thought it was a dress or top hanging from a coat hanger.


I do have a dress that colour (without the spots...well more subtle ones), as it's my favourite colour.... so I also have jumper(s), cardies, tops,etc too!! Even my newest cycle jacket is the Blue Altura jacket that's a similar colour


----------



## mybike (12 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have a house full of teenagers recently returned from the local AmDram production of Evita. Nobody told me I was hosting a sleepover.



 Sleep?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> I do have a dress that colour (without the spots...well more subtle ones), as it's my favourite colour.... (so I also have jumper(s), cardies, tops,etc too!! Even my newest cycle jacket is the Blue Altura jacket that's a similar colour


It is a pretty blue, whilst I was rummaging around in the garage yesterday looking for that elusive seat post I came across my BSA T de F and thought that it would look a lot better painted in Carlton Kermesse blue.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2017)

Doh! I thought it was a box of fish and Mrs Me also wondered what it was, so we g oogled it. So it is a real fish, a bit like a Puffer fish that has been painted, but not really.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Mar 2017)

Another gorgeous morning on the beach.

Just had the prettiest little wren pop down from the pergola. Sasha just sat and watched it, thankfully the ginger ninja wasn't around otherwise it would have been breakfast. TBF Henry would then have been my breakfast


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Mar 2017)

I cannot take credit for this but here is the beach this morning. Taken by a neighbour.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4717100, member: 9609"]I don't take much encouraging, so we will be having a Swallows 2017 thread. [/QUOTE]
Yay


----------



## raleighnut (12 Mar 2017)

At least the rain seems to have stopped here in Leicester.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I cannot take credit for this but here is the beach this morning. Taken by a neighbour.
> 
> View attachment 342020


Wow.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> At least the rain seems to have stopped here in Leicester.



Still can't do any gardening though


----------



## TVC (12 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I'm off to make another hot drink before officially getting up.
> 
> By the way where is Cyclechat's own Judith Chalmers? I haven't heard from him for a while.


I understand he is very busy at the moment, I'm sure he will be back soon.


----------



## GM (12 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I thought it was a dress or top hanging from a coat hanger.



That's what I thought it was too.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Mar 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Still can't do any gardening though


It is a bit soggy still.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> At least the rain seems to have stopped here in Leicester.


Do you mean it has stopped, or that it has taken up residence there?


----------



## raleighnut (12 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Do you mean it has stopped, or that it has taken up residence there?


Update; the rain has recommenced falling, it's precipitating it down now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Mar 2017)

On the beach cycling down to lunch


----------



## Speicher (12 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> What a beautiful morning, blue skies, the tide gently lapping softly against the sandy shore and palm trees swaying in the warm tropical breeze.
> I'm lying. It's orrible out there.



I imagine it is very noisy when a fighter aircraft lands on your beach.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Mar 2017)

A pre lunch Bathtub Gin and tonic on the beach












Beautifully warm too.


----------



## Speicher (12 Mar 2017)

The one and only disadvantage of West Worcestershire is the lack of proximity to a beach. By "beach" I do not usually include the sandy expanse of mud that is Weston super Mare or Burnham on Sea.

On a entirely different topic, if I would like to search for fabric by the name of Rose Hubble, Rose and Hubble and Rose & Hubble of the Bay of E, what do I put in the search box to get all the above combinations?

On an even more entirely different subject, last night I was watching, "Rugby's funniest moments." It is not the sort programme I would normally watch, but Tasha was settled very cosily on me, and as she does not often do that I did not want to disturb her. It is therefore her fault that I watched some Rugby players lose their shorts and/or underwear. Who knew that Rugby players wore such small underpants?


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Mar 2017)




----------



## hopless500 (12 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> That's what I thought it was too.


I thought it was a summery bucket hat.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Mar 2017)

The sea is that far out that the RNLI have had to resort to this


----------



## hopless500 (12 Mar 2017)

Bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored.
(A definite note to self...take your knitting no matter where you're going and what you think you're going to be doing).
BORED.....


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> At least the rain seems to have stopped here in Leicester.




Its finally stopped raining in Coventry and the suns come out, my Sunday morning ride has been put back to Monday again.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Still can't do any gardening though



I don't do much in the garden before the clocks change. I've got a couple of Budlea's and a couple of perennial sunflowers that want pruning as my first job, the budlea's are dwarf varieties that aint supposed to make more than four feet, the tallest is seven foot.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Mar 2017)

I've got so much I could be doing today. Only 2 weekends to get organised for the 1st craft show of the year. And today is, so far, a complete waste of time


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2017)

I have started radishes already. Our clocks changed overnight. That being said, it is still quite -0 C here.


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Mar 2017)

Drama Queen was supposed to be going horse riding with a friend today. Apparently the horse hurt its leg on some barbed wire, so she's on my bed next to me right now watching anime and munching popcorn. 

I'm beginning to get really serious about my latest madcap scheme/project/business venture. I've emailed the local Business Support service about ballpark figures for a serviced office, looked at crowdfunding, and I'm about to look at domain names...  It's scary and I feel so alone.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> The sea is that far out that the RNLI have had to resort to this
> View attachment 342057


That looks remarkably like 'Wells Next The Sea'


----------



## GM (12 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored.
> (A definite note to self...take your knitting no matter where you're going and what you think you're going to be doing).
> BORED.....



Even to Cambridge!


----------



## Speicher (12 Mar 2017)

As I received such excellent advice regarding kitchen scales, can I ask about juice squeezers please?

I seem to have lost/mislaid my old-fashioned plastic one. There is this sort https://sizzle.co.uk/oxo-good-grips-citrus-squeezer-314983011

Or this one in metal, like the traditional shape and it can go in the dishwasher.
https://sizzle.co.uk/master-class-stainless-steel-citrus-fruit-squeezer-325289011

I would like to use the local kitchen shop, but it is a very up-market one. With Sizzle, I think I can add their items to an Ocado order, for free delivery.


----------



## Speicher (12 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Bored bored bored bored bored bored bored bored.
> (A definite note to self...take your knitting no matter where you're going and what you think you're going to be doing).
> BORED.....



Are you house sitting?


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> I don't do much in the garden before the clocks change. I've got a couple of Budlea's and a couple of perennial sunflowers that want pruning as my first job, the budlea's are dwarf varieties that aint supposed to make more than four feet, the tallest is seven foot.



Still a couple of weeks to go yet, trouble is with all the rain everything is starting to flourish even the weeds


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Mar 2017)

So that's a year's domain and email hosting bought. Now it's propagating...


----------



## Haitch (12 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> On the beach cycling down to lunch
> 
> View attachment 342046
> View attachment 342047



Jealous? Me?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFSmkY1hOsE


----------



## GM (12 Mar 2017)

Haitch said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFSmkY1hOsE




Ah, Astral Weeks. One of my favourite albums of all time


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Mar 2017)

User said:


> That looks, on paper, superb.


In reality I'm afraid to say, it was time and money exceedingly well spent!!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Drama Queen was supposed to be going horse riding with a friend today. Apparently the horse hurt its leg on some barbed wire, so she's on my bed next to me right now watching anime and munching popcorn.
> 
> I'm beginning to get really serious about my latest madcap scheme/project/business venture. I've emailed the local Business Support service about ballpark figures for a serviced office, looked at crowdfunding, and I'm about to look at domain names...  It's scary and I feel so alone.


Best of luck in your venture.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> As I received such excellent advice regarding kitchen scales, can I ask about juice squeezers please?
> 
> I seem to have lost/mislaid my old-fashioned plastic one. There is this sort https://sizzle.co.uk/oxo-good-grips-citrus-squeezer-314983011
> 
> ...


What about glass?


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Mar 2017)

Set up a Microsoft account for Mavolio. They suggested a My Little Pony app from the Windows Store.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Set up a Microsoft account for Mavolio. They suggested a My Little Pony app from the Windows Store.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> I am going to spend an hour or so peeling onions and shallots ready to brine and pickle them.


Soak a tea towel and have it next to you when you peel the onions.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2017)

Peel the onions underwater.


----------



## TVC (12 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Peel the onions underwater.


As a scuba diver I don't think I can support this suggestion, the onions will float off.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Mar 2017)

Just got back from the running around Silverstone race track, the Silverstone half marathon.

je suis tres jacobs'd.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Drama Queen was supposed to be going horse riding with a friend today. Apparently the horse hurt its leg on some barbed wire, so she's on my bed next to me right now watching anime and munching popcorn.
> 
> I'm beginning to get really serious about my latest madcap scheme/project/business venture. I've emailed the local Business Support service about ballpark figures for a serviced office, looked at crowdfunding, and I'm about to look at domain names...  It's scary and I feel so alone.



Good luck to you, take it one day at a time. As Arthur Daley used to say " if you can keep your head when all around are losing theirs, you'll be on a nice little earner my son". 

[QUOTE 4718798, member: 9609"]lots of frog activity in the pond, its been fascinating watching them doing frog stuff, in fact that is all I have done today is watch the frogs - suppose I better head outdoors and get some miles in - can't really be bothered though
View attachment 342094
[/QUOTE]

Why are those frogs blue?


----------



## hopless500 (12 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> That looks remarkably like 'Wells Next The Sea'


It is


----------



## hopless500 (12 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Are you house sitting?


I wish I was.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> So that's a year's domain and email hosting bou
> ght. Now it's propagating...




Good luck

Are you allowed to tell us what it's all about yet ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Mar 2017)

User said:


> That looks, on paper, superb.


It was totally scrumptious and we will be returning next month for another sunday lunch of some sort.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> On the beach cycling down to lunch
> 
> View attachment 342046
> View attachment 342047





Hill Wimp said:


> A pre lunch Bathtub Gin and tonic on the beach
> 
> View attachment 342052
> 
> ...



I see you had drinkies at the Kings Head but where did you eat?
Like the sound of the appetiser.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I see you had drinkies at the Kings Head but where did you eat?
> Like the sound of the appetiser.


The Dining Club.

Hopefully going with friends next month then the new menus are out so we will see when you are available.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The Dining Club.
> 
> Hopefully going with friends next month then the new menus are out so we will see when you are available.



I like that...


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Mar 2017)

I have a plan for a seaside Foodie weekend plus bikes and beer which is brewing in my mind.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Mar 2017)

I fancy a packet of Rolos. Don't ask me why.


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Good luck
> 
> Are you allowed to tell us what it's all about yet ?


I don't see why not, as long as you promise not to pinch my idea. I'm going to create a web-based bookkeeping app for small, primarily cash-based businesses: pubs, small shops, window cleaners, etc. Things are changing in the world of small businesses, with the Revenoo's Making Tax Digital initiative requiring online quarterly returns. Most of the bookkeeping software available seems to dwell on debtors, creditors and invoices. I'm hoping to simplify that by using a day-by-day approach - enter your daily income and daily expenses. Underneath, of course, will be all the double entry debit and credit business so that it can produce easy reports for accountants, but that'll all be hidden as much as possible. 

Next step is setting up the company, I think, but thinking about the money is all so scary.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I don't see why not, as long as you promise not to pinch my idea. I'm going to create a web-based bookkeeping app for small, primarily cash-based businesses: pubs, small shops, window cleaners, etc. Things are changing in the world of small businesses, with the Revenoo's Making Tax Digital initiative requiring online quarterly returns. Most of the bookkeeping software available seems to dwell on debtors, creditors and invoices. I'm hoping to simplify that by using a day-by-day approach - enter your daily income and daily expenses. Underneath, of course, will be all the double entry debit and credit business so that it can produce easy reports for accountants, but that'll all be hidden as much as possible.
> 
> Next step is setting up the company, I think, but thinking about the money is all so scary.


That sounds good and i promise faithfully i won't pinch your idea as i have no idea how that all works but really good luck.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Ooh...... do give plenty of notice. My social diary is getting awfully full...
> 
> 
> 
> ...that is if I'm invited.


----------



## mybike (12 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> Shush, don't give it ideas.



@Maverick Goose I have a bone to pick with you. 

I suppose I should be grateful the rain has stopped, but the towpath is now little different from the canal.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> Why are those frogs blue?


Cos it's frogs' porn.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Mar 2017)

User said:


> You have written Foodie with a capital F, which could be confusing.


True.

How about I am planning a gastro/beer/gin/cycling weekend?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Groan


Had to get it out of the way.


----------



## mybike (12 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I don't see why not, as long as you promise not to pinch my idea. I'm going to create a web-based bookkeeping app for small, primarily cash-based businesses: pubs, small shops, window cleaners, etc. Things are changing in the world of small businesses, with the Revenoo's Making Tax Digital initiative requiring online quarterly returns. Most of the bookkeeping software available seems to dwell on debtors, creditors and invoices. I'm hoping to simplify that by using a day-by-day approach - enter your daily income and daily expenses. Underneath, of course, will be all the double entry debit and credit business so that it can produce easy reports for accountants, but that'll all be hidden as much as possible.
> 
> Next step is setting up the company, I think, but thinking about the money is all so scary.



When I moved into my last job they were recording all the orders they were making on a spreadsheet. It worked but you had to know what you were doing & it was easy to delete stuff. When I left it was a spreadsheet populated from a database that kept a record of all changes and it was hard to accidently delete anything. It also populated an assets register. But that sort of thing requires a fair bit of time and knowledge of how VBA works!


----------



## slowmotion (12 Mar 2017)

I dropped half of my headphones into a glass of yellow beer last night. After rinsing them under the cold tap to sluice out the amber fluid, and leaving them on top of a radiator for 16 hours, I'm happy to report they are still OK.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I dropped half of my headphones into a glass of yellow beer last night. After rinsing them under the cold tap to sluice out the amber fluid, and leaving them on top of a radiator for 16 hours, I'm happy to report they are still OK.


I dropped half my head into one of those glasses once. Must remember the radiator trick.


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> When I moved into my last job they were recording all the orders they were making on a spreadsheet. It worked but you had to know what you were doing & it was easy to delete stuff. When I left it was a spreadsheet populated from a database that kept a record of all changes and it was hard to accidently delete anything. It also populated an assets register. But that sort of thing requires a fair bit of time and knowledge of how VBA works!



I've got as far as pivot tables in my use of Excel. I can't help thinking that anything that involves macros in Excel would be better served by an application that's designed to do the job. Besides, my key market are more likely to be using fag packets, notepads and carrier bags than fancy Excel workbooks!


----------



## tyred (12 Mar 2017)

I've got a trophy and being awarded the Jackpot.

*You've hit the Likes Jackpot*
Your messages have been liked 10,000 times!!

When can I expect the cheque?


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> As a scuba diver I don't think I can support this suggestion, the onions will float off.


But they won't let the synthase make sulfoxide molecules to create sulfenic acid, as it would in an aerial environment. It is the sulfenic acid that causes the irritation that makes the eyes produce tears.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Ask @classic33, i suspect that he has been waiting a while


Amongst others.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Mar 2017)

I am up with a cup of tea.

I have had a dreadful nights sleep even with an extra hour in bed. 

Work will be a hard slog today.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am up with a cup of tea.
> 
> I have had a dreadful nights sleep even with an extra hour in bed.
> 
> Work will be a hard slog today.



Hang on, shouldn't you be up at 4am....short day today then?

Hate to say it but I was the same, I usually wake at 4am but went right through to 5:30 and I was in bed early too.


----------



## TVC (13 Mar 2017)

Up early for a trip to Potsyland. Carol doing the weather says no rain goday, that'll make a nice change.


----------



## summerdays (13 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am up with a cup of tea.
> 
> I have had a dreadful nights sleep even with an extra hour in bed.
> 
> Work will be a hard slog today.


I'm the opposite.... (sorry to gloat), I had my first un-interrupted night's sleep for quite a while! I didn't wake once from when I went to sleep until just after 5  and it does feel nice (wish that it was a normal night)! And it's a cup of coffee in my hand not tea


----------



## TVC (13 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> But they won't let the synthase make sulfoxide molecules to create sulfenic acid, as it would in an aerial environment. It is the sulfenic acid that causes the irritation that makes the eyes produce tears.


Technically correct, but a bit of a palava in British waters where you need a drysuit, hood and 5mm neoprene gloves, which by the way make holding a kniife a bit awkward.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Hang on, shouldn't you be up at 4am....short day today then?
> 
> Hate to say it but I was the same, I usually wake at 4am but went right through to 5:30 and I was in bed early too.


No, I don't do 4am starts any more it's now 5am starts


----------



## marknotgeorge (13 Mar 2017)

I too am awake. My head's buzzing with ideas and things I need to do.


----------



## summerdays (13 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I've been awake since 4.30 am and am enjoying a cup of coffee in bed before I get up and make breakfast (smoked salmon and scrambled egg this morning).


I'm always in a rush when I get up so I don't even sit down to eat my porridge but instead make sandwiches, pack my pannier etc (yes I know if I was an organised I'd make them the day before, and that my bag would be packed, but I like fresh sarnies, and I'd forget what was in my bag). And if I got up earlier I'd miss my CC time


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2017)

Morning, it is a lovely day out there at the moment. Honest!


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Mar 2017)

My legs are a bit hurty this morning.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Mar 2017)

Its a lovely day here too.


----------



## Katherine (13 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I don't do rushed mornings. I'm not particularly human before my second cup of coffee.


Same here. I don't even know who I am before a cup of coffee.


----------



## mybike (13 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I've got as far as pivot tables in my use of Excel. I can't help thinking that anything that involves macros in Excel would be better served by an application that's designed to do the job. Besides, my key market are more likely to be using fag packets, notepads and carrier bags than fancy Excel workbooks!



Ah, but applications require that you have the authority to create them and that the company are willing to let you install them. There are a number of areas that simply are not currently supported, the one you have chosen is one, another is the guy trying to do his job with limited tools.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it is a lovely day out there at the moment. Honest!



It's a lovely day in Coventry as well, I feel a bike ride coming on.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it is a lovely day out there at the moment. Honest!


At last!


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> My legs are a bit hurty this morning.


Mine have come out in sympathy :-(


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2017)

There's a dialect quiz in the Guardian (https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/mar/13/death-of-dialect-dont-believe-a-word-british-library). I started doing it about 20 minutes ago but every time I answer a question it reveals another question and it shows no sign of ever ending. I'm stopping for coffee.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2017)

I'm having a tea break at the moment and it is still lovely out there.
I went up to visit the poglets to see how they were getting on. They are getting bigger and a lot of them are swarming in and around the new spawn, which doesn't seem to be doing anything growth wise that is. I had to rescue Schrodie from stepping into the pond again.
I thought I would check my car tyres as I could see the indicator bars showing. My wife has got to take my daughter up to Birmingham soon. The depth was 3.6 mm so there is still a bit left on them, now I wonder where the car maker has hidden the spark plugs?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2017)

Finished that endurance quiz, which after over 300 questions didn't give me a score. So I did a search and got 60 results for ''Incorrect''. So that's around 8 out of 10 I got right.


----------



## GM (13 Mar 2017)

Just got back from a wild goose chase (job not ready) so I decided to mow the lawn, I feel better now!


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2017)

Been in work since 7am to avoid the traffic caused by Northern Rail strike. Here is hoping for an early finish so I can get out on my bike in the light. Not sure the early finish will come to fruition.


----------



## marknotgeorge (13 Mar 2017)

I've decided the worst part about modern life is the wait while the card machine decides what to do about your card...


----------



## potsy (13 Mar 2017)

1st of 4 days off, ankle resting time at last.
Watching the birds and drinking tea, almost warm enough to sit in the garden without a coat


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Mar 2017)

Mundane news except for some of the Leicester based riders, in particular @tallliman 

The road over the railway at Cossington has reopened.


----------



## TVC (13 Mar 2017)

I am returned from Potsyland in one piece. I think they were all so stunned by the blue skies that they cancelled all the trains.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Been in work since 7am to avoid the traffic caused by* Northern Rail strike.* Here is hoping for an early finish so I can get out on my bike in the light. Not sure the early finish will come to fruition.


There's more to come.


----------



## lutonloony (13 Mar 2017)

Just found banana in my rucksack, from last Wednesday, looking beyond black and very squidgy


----------



## summerdays (13 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Just found banana in my rucksack, from last Wednesday, looking beyond black and very squidgy


I've just eaten the banana that had been in my pannier since Friday, it wasn't too bad, certainly better on the inside than it looked on the outside!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2017)

Building news

Tower 1 core is nearing completion. 3 floors to go






Tower 2 core is also near completion at 10 stories





Tower 3 ground preparation is underway with clearance of old buildings





Tower 4 nothing happening at all yet


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2017)

As it was nice and sunny I did a bit of tinkering with my stable.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Building news
> 
> Tower 1 core is nearing completion. 3 floors to go
> View attachment 342345
> ...


Is my memory playing up or hadn't they left out the numbering on the thirteenth floor on tower one?


----------



## GM (13 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> As it was nice and sunny I did a bit of tinkering with my stable.
> View attachment 342351




Very nice bikes . I had one like the BSA tdf, a blue one. I'll try a dig an old photo out


----------



## TVC (13 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> As it was nice and sunny I did a bit of tinkering with my stable.
> View attachment 342351


Aw bless, can't you afford a new one


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2017)

Oh dear, the girls blotted their copybooks on Saturday.  Ah well, if it's not going well, it's not going well. Poppy was in one of her tortie "grrrroooooowy" moods and Lexi spent the day having a spat with her ginger neighbour. Admittedly he did start it, but Lexi's language was umm, shall we say rather fruity. 

At least the judges (who know the girls well) managed to see the funny side of it - we were all laughing so hard we were all in tears...  That's cats for you - you just don't know what they're going to do next, especially girls as opinionated as Poppy and Lexi. Love my two to the moon and back though, they're both so precious to me. 

But the girls did their bit for the show by sponsoring some BIS prizes and some specials. Hope the recipients enjoyed them. 

Spent yesterday in a daze attempting to recover.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Just found banana in my rucksack, from last Wednesday, looking beyond black and very squidgy



You need one of these: http://www.lakeland.co.uk/10380/Banana-Guard-Holder-Case

I gave in and bought something similar a few weeks ago after a squashed banana too many.


----------



## TVC (13 Mar 2017)

We are off to the cimema tonight, 'Hidden Figures' a grown up film.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2017)

Katsu curry tonight chez Casa Reynard. Chicken is in the oven, sauce is going on the hob, veggies are steaming and rice cooker is on the go.

And there's carrot cake for afters.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Aw bless, can't you afford a new one


You must be joking! Anyway these were relatively cheap, most parts are interchangeable, apart from the middle one having a different size seat post 26 mm. I have also rediscovered that they are nice to ride and I like a challenge in getting things going again, also a bit of nostalgia.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are off to the cimema tonight, 'Hidden Figures' a grown up film.


Are you taking an,. Oh! Better not. Have a nice time.


----------



## Speicher (13 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Katsu curry tonight chez Casa Reynard. Chicken is in the oven, sauce is going on the hob, veggies are steaming and rice cooker is on the go.
> 
> And there's carrot cake for afters.



Mr Asda once sent me Katsu curry as a substitute for something else. It was rather yummy. You make your own sauce, I expect.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is my memory playing up or hadn't they left out the numbering on the thirteenth floor on tower one?




on one of the sides


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Mr Asda once sent me Katsu curry as a substitute for something else. It was rather yummy. You make your own sauce, I expect.



I use a paste to make the sauce that I picked up in an oriental supermarket. Love Katsu curry.


----------



## lutonloony (13 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> You need one of these: http://www.lakeland.co.uk/10380/Banana-Guard-Holder-Case
> 
> I gave in and bought something similar a few weeks ago after a squashed banana too many.


Not the fact it was squashed, more like it was running out of the skin


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2017)

Didn't get away as soon as I wanted, but managed to go straight out and most of my ride was in the light. 12.6 miles off road in an hour and 11 mins. Nice out if not very muddy.


----------



## GM (13 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> I use a paste to make the sauce that I picked up in an oriental supermarket. Love Katsu curry.



I've got a Katsu, doesn't taste very nice though .....


----------



## marknotgeorge (13 Mar 2017)

I haz submitted the documentation and the cash to form a company, shared with the 'rents. I iz an entreprenoor...


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Not the fact it was squashed, more like it was running out of the skin



Eugh!


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Mar 2017)

Henry chilling after dinner.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> I've got a Katsu, doesn't taste very nice though .....
> 
> View attachment 342377



I don't think any amount of curry sauce will make that palatable...


----------



## TVC (13 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry chilling after dinner.
> 
> View attachment 342384


Poseur.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry chilling after dinner.
> 
> View attachment 342384


My boy is looking very regal


----------



## hopless500 (13 Mar 2017)

In chicken news...Benjamin has now started crowing. All the girls are laying - 5 eggs a day to deal with


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> In chicken news...Benjamin has now started crowing. All the girls are laying - 5 eggs a day to deal with



I've got a killer recipe for a chocolate mousse that uses lots of eggs...


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I have a list of politicians the could be thrown at.



That's a waste of good eggs. If you want ammo to lob at politicians, I can procure you a five tonne load of cow pats


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Mar 2017)

I have never been to Coventry.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> I've got a killer recipe for a chocolate mousse that uses lots of eggs...


I've got a killer tarte au citron recipe that uses 9 eggs. But I can't make one every 2 days. We really would die!


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2017)

Muc Off is sold on me now I'm off roading more. Hose off bike, spray muck off on it, let it soak in as I go get cleaned (and clean up after me in the house) then wash off with hot soapy water. Cleans all the crap off the drive chain and chain. Oil chain, and we are done..


----------



## summerdays (13 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've got a killer tarte au citron recipe that uses 9 eggs. But I can't make one every 2 days. We really would die!


Mmmhhhhh but I'd be prepared to try and eat it if it arrived in the post every other day.... I do love a good Tarte au Citron (think @potsy and kebabs and you have probably got the right idea of my love of them!!!!).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've got a killer tarte au citron recipe that uses 9 eggs. But I can't make one every 2 days. We really would die!


Lemony Snuffit!


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've got a killer tarte au citron recipe that uses 9 eggs. But I can't make one every 2 days. We really would die!



You got a point. You could always make cheese souffle.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> As it was nice and sunny I did a bit of tinkering with my stable.
> View attachment 342351


Beautiful!


----------



## TVC (13 Mar 2017)

That was a properly good film, I thoroughly recomnend it. I can't remember a film getting a round of applause from an audiance at the end before.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've got a killer tarte au citron recipe that uses 9 eggs. But I can't make one every 2 days. We really would die!




We will be there soon with egg boxes to fill and I lurve a taste au citron or 3


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2017)

What a simply gorgeous morning. Shame I'm working.

 and it's going to be warm.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2017)

I think I may put tummy rubs in my CV.


The Velvet Curtain said:


> That was a properly good film, I thoroughly recomnend it. I can't remember a film getting a round of applause from an audiance at the end before.



Did you manage to spot all of the hidden figures? I used to like doing them in my comic.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2017)

Oh what a grey day!


----------



## hopless500 (14 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> What a simply gorgeous morning. Shame I'm working.
> 
> and it's going to be warm.


Hideous here


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That was a properly good film, I thoroughly recomnend it. I can't remember a film getting a round of applause from an audiance at the end before.




I've just looked at the trailer and it looks good.


----------



## lutonloony (14 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oh what a grey day!


Thankyou Larry, think that covers the Torbay weather report too


----------



## hopless500 (14 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Thankyou Larry, think that covers the Torbay weather report too


Can we put a complaint in to the management about the distressing lack of kitten pictures ........


----------



## marknotgeorge (14 Mar 2017)

Bright and sunny here. I need to clean the windscreen.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> As it was nice and sunny I did a bit of tinkering with my stable.
> View attachment 342351



Don't fancy riding that Albion.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Don't fancy riding that Albion.


It does have a few issues. A friend of mine gave it to me saying he found it hard going, so I thought I would put it back together and see what it was like.


----------



## lutonloony (14 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Can we put a complaint in to the management about the distressing lack of kitten pictures ........


ah yes, well it's like this here, Malcolm has gone very territorial over the kittens, every time I try to get a photo she goes and guards them! Will do my very best to post some piccies v. soon


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It does have a few issues. A friend of mine gave it to me saying he found it hard going, so I thought I would put it back together and see what it was like.



It would be hard going without a saddle, that's quite an issue....


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2017)

I was watching Breakfast TV and saw that they were going to show someone playing a saxaphone, it was something to do with breathing. They kept putting it off so much that I entirely forgot about it and missed it. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## potsy (14 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> What a simply gorgeous morning. Shame I'm working.
> 
> and it's going to be warm.


You are obviously not in Mancland


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2017)

After yesterdays snow, we may skyrocket up to 0C here today, and grey. 
We will warm up to decent temperatures, +7 or 8 by the weekend.
I had a little case of food poisoning last night, but it is all over now.
I still won't eat anything for a couple of days.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> After yesterdays snow, we may skyrocket up to 0C here today, and grey.
> We will warm up to decent temperatures, +7 or 8 by the weekend.
> I had a little case of food poisoning last night, but it is all over now.
> I still won't eat anything for a couple of days.



Take it easy and fettle some bikes.Always a good recovery method.


----------



## Speicher (14 Mar 2017)

Has anyone else been watching "The Replacement" on BBC on Tuesday evenings? It is a three part series with the last one this evening. I apologise to @Gravity Aided as he will not know what I am talking about.

I like to guess the ending of these programmes. I think the replacement did not take ten years out to raise children, but spent perhaps seven years in prison. Her "daughter" does not exist, and she wants to steal the main character's new baby.

Also "Big Little Lies" got off to a good start last night. "Midnight Sun" set in northern Sweden starts on the 15th March. It sounds like I watch a lot of tv, but I don't really.


----------



## perplexed (14 Mar 2017)

I've finally plucked up the courage to do a couple of rounds with my lawnmower - last year, I showed it who was boss but I was fearful that it may have forgotten in the interim period...

However, I have successfully (and quite manfully) mowed the grass (I am somewhat reluctant to call it a lawn).

Or so I thought.

Upon stowing my mower and retiring indoors for a well deserved coffee and sustenance, I smugly ascended the stairs to admire my handiwork (in order to puff my chest out and ascertain the best viewing angle for my wife when she gets home).

Unfortunately, I seem to have missed a bit.

My lawn now has a Mohican.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2017)

What is it with modern cycles with huge gert big handle bars that they fit? Do they think that people want to emulate Nelson's Victory under full sail.
What has got me niggled is that I was trying to do a bit of tinkering again. So in order to swap a few bits over I was carrying my BSA held aloft in both arms. Whilst I was manoeuvring between my wife's cycle with the enormous bars and my Holdsworth, I failed to notice the brake lever sneak it's way into the back pocket of my jeans. It was only when I tried moving that I noticed that my Holdsworth was coming with me. Having my arms fully occupied I tried to extricate myself from the predicament I was in, but found that the nice curving return on the brake lever acted as a barb on a hook. With a bit of a struggle I managed to hold the BSA with one hand and release the brake lever from my pocket with the other.
I did a bit more tinkering on the Albion. It is starting to look a bit better.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Mar 2017)

Mmmmm fried Spam and beans mmmmmMMMMM :-)


----------



## Speicher (14 Mar 2017)

perplexed said:


> I've finally plucked up the courage to do a couple of rounds with my lawnmower - last year, I showed it who was boss but I was fearful that it may have forgotten in the interim period...
> 
> However, I have successfully (and quite manfully) mowed the grass (I am somewhat reluctant to call it a lawn).
> 
> ...



Mowhican?


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2017)

I've been out, and I've not long been back home.


----------



## potsy (14 Mar 2017)

1 hour ago 






Just now, things are picking up


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Mar 2017)

Puzzled by this picture. The chap third from right looking remarkably casual about the whole affair. Shouldn't he be standing to attention or saluting or something?


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> What is it with modern cycles with huge gert big handle bars that they fit? Do they think that people want to emulate Nelson's Victory under full sail.
> What has got me niggled is that I was trying to do a bit of tinkering again. So in order to swap a few bits over I was carrying my BSA held aloft in both arms. Whilst I was manoeuvring between my wife's cycle with the enormous bars and my Holdsworth, I failed to notice the brake lever sneak it's way into the back pocket of my jeans. It was only when I tried moving that I noticed that my Holdsworth was coming with me. Having my arms fully occupied I tried to extricate myself from the predicament I was in, but found that the nice curving return on the brake lever acted as a barb on a hook. With a bit of a struggle I managed to hold the BSA with one hand and release the brake lever from my pocket with the other.
> I did a bit more tinkering on the Albion. It is starting to look a bit better.
> View attachment 342464



It has a saddle....yay.


----------



## potsy (14 Mar 2017)

I am so bored and depressed I'm almost tempted to get the bike out.


----------



## Bimble (14 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I am so bored and depressed I'm almost tempted to get the bike out.


----------



## Haitch (14 Mar 2017)

Steady on, Potsy!


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I am so bored and depressed I'm almost tempted to get the bike out.


Surely things can't be _that_ bad?


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2017)

Well I am going to take the bike out in a bit and see if I can find a road around here with no roadworks...


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2017)

Happy Pi Day to all, btw.


----------



## Smithbat (14 Mar 2017)

First I twisted my ankle. now I have a stinking cold again and the lung capacity of a 60 a day smoker. Enough now, I am bored. I need to be able to pedal.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Take it easy and fettle some bikes.Always a good recovery method.


I and my tea are at work, I've stabilized things that to that extent.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I am so bored and depressed I'm almost tempted to get the bike out.


Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> First I twisted my ankle. now I have a stinking cold again and the lung capacity of a 60 a day smoker. Enough now, I am bored. I need to be able to pedal.




Have a Gin


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Puzzled by this picture. The chap third from right looking remarkably casual about the whole affair. Shouldn't he be standing to attention or saluting or something?
> View attachment 342470


He is probably an Aussie. They are rather nonchalant dontchaknow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I am so bored and depressed I'm almost tempted to get the bike out.


It's taken me 54 minutes to recover from seeing that post.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2017)

User said:


> My meeting is next Monday. This is the third meeting date/time they've offered as I wasn't able to make one this week... they seem very keen.
> 
> This could be very interesting.


If you need a girl Friday that can work remotely from a beach do remember me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Has anyone else been watching "The Replacement" on BBC on Tuesday evenings? It is a three part series with the last one this evening. I apologise to @Gravity Aided as he will not know what I am talking about.
> 
> I like to guess the ending of these programmes. I think the replacement did not take ten years out to raise children, but spent perhaps seven years in prison. Her "daughter" does not exist, and she wants to steal the main character's new baby.
> 
> Also "Big Little Lies" got off to a good start last night. "Midnight Sun" set in northern Sweden starts on the 15th March. It sounds like I watch a lot of tv, but I don't really.


Got the replacement and Big Little Lies recorded.
What channel is Midnight Sunday on?

Have you started watching Follow the money Part 2 on BBC 4 the Scandi drama? Looking good.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2017)

I realise now that I can not get a pizza in the rear bag of my Dawes Kingpin, today that might have been considered a design flaw, but when that bike was made take away pizzas were not a 'thing'. I had to stuff it down my jacket, I must buy an anorak.


----------



## postman (14 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I realise now that I can not get a pizza in the rear bag of my Dawes Kingpin, today that might have been considered a design flaw, but when that bike was made take away pizzas were not a 'thing'. I had to stuff it down my jacket, I must buy an anorak.



I hope it was in a box.


----------



## postman (14 Mar 2017)

Hi my name is Postman,and i am a chocoholic.
So from today i am going to give it up.I also intend to stop cakes and donuts,so much so i did not visit Dunkin Donuts in Leeds this afternoon after the monthly meeting with my Royal Mail mates.

With the help of you i want to see how long i can resist.I need to shed some inches off the waist line,and i am sure it will help with this years cycling.
Wish me luck.
I'll try not to cheat.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I think they were. Just not where you were.



This is probably true, I never saw a pizza until Shad Up A Ya Face was number one.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> Hi my name is Postman,and i am a chocoholic.
> So from today i am going to give it up.I also intend to stop cakes and donuts,so much so i did not visit Dunkin Donuts in Leeds this afternoon after the monthly meeting with my Royal Mail mates.
> 
> With the help of you i want to see how long i can resist.I need to shed some inches off the waist line,and i am sure it will help with this years cycling.
> ...



Good Luck, you might not live any longer, but it'll probably feel like it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2017)

The heating is on in the train I am on.

It really does not need to be.


----------



## Bimble (14 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Can you stick your head out of the window?


Like Vyvyan did?  [May not be SFW]


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Can you stick your head out of the window?


Err no.

They are sealed on HS1.


----------



## lutonloony (14 Mar 2017)

@hopless500 best I could do, not helped by the fact I am a rubbish picture taker


----------



## potsy (14 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The heating is on in the train I am on.
> 
> It really does not need to be.


Are you having a hot flush?


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> @hopless500 best I could do, not helped by the fact I am a rubbish picture taker


 wibble wibble


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Are you having a hot flush?


----------



## hopless500 (14 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> @hopless500 best I could do, not helped by the fact I am a rubbish picture taker


I'm not really one for saying squee...... but....
Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Speicher (14 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Got the replacement and Big Little Lies recorded.
> What channel is Midnight Sunday on?
> 
> Have you started watching Follow the money Part 2 on BBC 4 the Scandi drama? Looking good.



Midnight Sun (day) is on Sky Atlantic, I assume. That is because the trailer was on the same page on the web as Big Little Lies.  Tis confusing cos it may have been shown on USA tv already. I could be wrong, so best to verify that before you set the recorder.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4722304, member: 9609"]had the mad lad down on the beach today - the wind just sort of blew them like that
View attachment 342543
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Mar 2017)

I like to try to plan my working day, most days it works reasonably ok but today went completely


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Are you having a hot flush?


Probs. Thinking of me again with my shirt off....


----------



## GM (14 Mar 2017)

Do you think it's time I changed my car, or shall I keep it and go for the 200,000.........


----------



## GM (14 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Go for the 200k, GM
> 
> I got 120,000 out of my VW Beetle but never managed any more than that.
> 
> edit: did you stop in the middle lane of the M25 to take that photo?




Ha Ha, no I got the boy to take it 

I loved my old VW Beetle, one of the worst things I've ever done was to sell it


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> @hopless500 best I could do, not helped by the fact I am a rubbish picture taker



Aaaaaaaaah  Nothing beats a bit of kitten therapy in the evening.  Although in a months time I'll be feeling sorry for your curtains


----------



## TVC (14 Mar 2017)

Glad to see Leicester City won tonights cheating contest.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaaaaaah  Nothing beats a bit of kitten therapy in the evening.  Although in a months time I'll be feeling sorry for your curtains


Henry only swung off the blinds once, that I know of. He got the death stare


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2017)

Poppy was a devil for climbing the curtains when she was a kitten.  It wasn't too bad at first, but then she got bigger and gravity began winning. I lost so many net curtains that summer - thank heavens for jumble and boot sales...  She stopped doing it after one curtain parted rather dramatically and dumped her on the floor in a very confused heap. 

She used to pee in the plant pots too.

Then again, she *IS* a tortie


----------



## Speicher (14 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Probs. Thinking of me again with my shirt off....


----------



## Katherine (14 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> You are obviously not in Mancland





potsy said:


> 1 hour ago
> 
> View attachment 342465
> 
> ...



I'm glad you got the lovely weather in the end. We had glorious weather from late morning onwards. You missed the chance for a lovely ride.


----------



## Katherine (14 Mar 2017)

@User14044 How's the new house? All unpacked and settled in?


----------



## slowmotion (15 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> Do you think it's time I changed my car, or shall I keep it and go for the 200,000.........
> 
> View attachment 342549


It's hardly run-in! My last van went to the crusher with a lot more than that on the clock. They gave us £10 per 100kg of weight. It had a £20's worth of diesel in the tank too...


----------



## gbb (15 Mar 2017)

Meh, it's 5.00 am and I woke up at 4.45. Alarm set at 5.30. It's going to be a long morning.


----------



## summerdays (15 Mar 2017)

I'm awake too.... brain is probably too active to go back to sleep!


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2017)

Early start this morning, off to Perivale. At least I get to have lunch at my favourite service station in Rockyshire.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2017)

Morning it is grey but dry here.

I was woken up at 4 . 30 by a dream this morning. I was dreaming that I was listening to the news on my radio alarm which stopped abruptly causing me to wake up and check the clock.. Doh!


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Mar 2017)

TimmyTheCat woke me up with a face licking this morning.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Mar 2017)

Working from home today.

I had a grand plan to get up and be out Cycling at 6 for a blast around the beaches before I settled down to work at 8.


----------



## Katherine (15 Mar 2017)

After an evening ride, I'm feeling more stiff and achey this morning than I expected. My grand plan was going to be walking to school.... That's not happened. I do need to have more exercise during the week though. Hm, one day.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Mar 2017)

Off to that there London for a dentist appointment this morning. Gonna take a bike to town for the first time. 

I'll say my goodbyes now......


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2017)

The lighter mornings have arrived, I'm back in early waking mode, we're going to have to fit some black out curtains, or I'm going to have to get in the habit of doing a before breakfast ride.


----------



## marknotgeorge (15 Mar 2017)

It's sunny again.


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm awake too.... brain is probably too active to go back to sleep!


Too active


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2017)

I have decided that today is the day I sort my life out.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Will this take up the whole day?



If I was drinking tea, I might have spat it out, very funny.


----------



## mybike (15 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Can we put a complaint in to the management about the distressing lack of kitten pictures ........



Nooooo


----------



## Smithbat (15 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Have a Gin


My go to answer 

I am finding it strange having an assistant. I have to show her how to do stuff without getting frustrated because I have been doing it for 14 years and can do it in my sleep..... it is all very odd, I am scared of seeming like a cow who only points out mistakes.


----------



## Smithbat (15 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> Nooooo


Don't worry, I can counteract these with pics of ferrets


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Mar 2017)

The help !


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2017)

Enjoying lunch at the services in Rockyshire. It's fair to say that my meal is a whopper.


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I have decided that today is the day I sort my life out.


Best start by moving out of Mancland


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Enjoying lunch at the services in Rockyshire. It's fair to say that my meal is a whopper.




 hello husband


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> hello husband


Hello wife, on my way back, coils are in the van.


----------



## Haitch (15 Mar 2017)

You know that satisfying sound an omelette makes, well mine just didn't.

Salami, spring onion and mixed beansprouts by the way.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hello wife, on my way back, coils are in the van.



 have a safe journey


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Mar 2017)

We need more dog pictures on here


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Best start by moving out of Mancland


I am considering that, I hear Leicester is quite nice


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Mar 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We need more dog pictures on here









Say no more. 

There you go Nettie and Jessie on the spare bed.


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I am considering that, I hear Leicester is quite nice


Not as nice as Oxford or Cambridge, at least you will find proper cyclists there


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2017)

Spent quite a bit of time in Oxford, it's full of nobbers.


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2017)

Anyway starting a little smaller, I have just had my first cup of tea sans sugar


----------



## marknotgeorge (15 Mar 2017)

I'm resisting the urge to look up one of my friend Sarah's Facebook friends. This is because Sarah called me a cradle snatcher after I asked about another one that FB asked if I knew. I didn't know she was only 24!


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> With how many jam doughnuts?


None


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2017)

I have had a blood test. I passed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2017)

For some reason, although I'm at an RC clinic, none of the crucifixes are draped for lent.


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2017)

What is it @hopless500?


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2017)

Another angle but not the best photo


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> And what is this?
> 
> View attachment 342627
> 
> ...


That one's easy, baby pink breasted egret.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> What is it @hopless500?
> 
> View attachment 342626


I'd say the top one starts with dunno.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd say the top one starts with dunno.


Duknockit


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd say the top one starts with dunno.


If it does then it's another new one for my garden


----------



## Dec66 (15 Mar 2017)

My Topeak saddle pack from Tredz for Old Reliable arrived today. £10.48.

I then popped into Lidl a bit later, and something very similar for £4.99. True, the Topeak has better straps, but the Lidl one came with a toolkit inside.


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> What is it @hopless500?
> 
> View attachment 342626


It's a photo of a bird


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's a photo of a bird


I was talking to the adults


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2017)

Can you see what it is yet? 

It's a bird bath


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2017)

It works. I fitted a new chain a couple of cables and went for a ride. I think it is my first this year, it is lovely warm and sunny at the moment and I enjoyed a bit of exercise. It rides well, I only did 4 miles in total but that saddle is hard.


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I was talking to the adults


Wrong forum pal.


----------



## Haitch (15 Mar 2017)

After years of mocking my political leanings, Junior has just gone and voted for the Animal Rights Party. I'm so proud of him I've decided to see the funny side of the night he came home drunk and chose SWMBO's handbag to be sick in.


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2017)

After getting up Hill Wimpishly early this morning and having driven a van for 250 miles as sell as working in a filthy brnding works I am pooped and ready for my bed.

Unfortunately we have tickets to see Reginald D. Hunter tonight, so I guess I'll have to drag myself out again


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4723451, member: 21629"]I simply coudn't believe my eyes.

View attachment 342665
[/QUOTE]
Better than anything @potsy has managed in his garden, very nice.


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> How's the first day of the rest of your life going? Well, I hope.


So far so good, at least that annoying nobber TVC hasn't been on here today


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> How's the first day of the rest of your life going? Well, I hope.


His new fitness regime is going well apparently.


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Isn't that a picture of Reg at his boot camp?


No, I hear Reg has been so successful he looks like this now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Mar 2017)

User said:


> On the train on my way home. Thinking about a G&T.
> 
> Tomorrow is another London day.


Just thinking ?

Marks and Sparks do a very nice G&T in a can. Good enough to get you home.


----------



## GM (15 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> Very nice bikes . I had one like the BSA tdf, a blue one. I'll try a dig an old photo out



@Illaveago A bit late but I eventually found it on the old computer ......circa 1980-1995


----------



## summerdays (15 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> What is it @hopless500?
> 
> View attachment 342626


A Dunnock (also known as tree sparrow but I prefer his other name)


----------



## summerdays (15 Mar 2017)

I was going to be too early to work today as it was a late start (training course) so I went the long way round to get there! It was nice in the sunshine until my mudguard started rattling! Of course the bolt fell out literally 30 seconds before I went to remove it and was lost! The rest of the journey was low speed searching out every smooth bit of tarmac!


----------



## Dec66 (15 Mar 2017)

The eldest has achieved something I never did.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> @Illaveago A bit late but I eventually found it on the old computer ......circa 1980-1995
> 
> View attachment 342682


Looks very nice, I prefer the blue to the orange. I may try and get mine going at some point, it was bought as a donor for parts for my Carlton.


----------



## postman (15 Mar 2017)

A wonderful trip out to see our Son in Manchester.Well you can when you is retired like wot i is.Treated him to his tea in the Salford Quays area.It has been a wonderful day.If you wonder who is who i am the taller one.



I am so proud of my two children.They are thriving at Uni.Manchester and Edinburgh.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2017)

I just went out for a sunset bike ride along the river. Astonished to see that they've actually improved bits of it. Back via my nearest proper pub, the landlady and landlord have retired for the second time (of course, this doesn't mean they're not there) and they've painted it red, a rich, dark red outside. They've also installed a wall of beer - kegs stacked to the roof - ready for a St Patrick's day beer festival next weekend. Over 20 Irish ales. I'm going to have to ask @tyred for recommendations on this one.


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2017)

Reginald D Hunter, all new material, most of it never said in public before. Very dark in places, very rough in others, but mostly a very smart guy.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2017)

Must have been WW3 outside my front door during the night. Woke up to clouds of cream and tabby and white fur on the drive. Suspect it's the entire cream boy from one of the local feral colonies and Bruno, my neighbour's cat. The objects of their amorous intentions were firmly tucked up in bed with me.

This afternoon, I let myself out with bike to go for a ride, only to be faced with the sight of a very irate Lexi giving the cream boy (who is twice her size) a right old what for, drumming him firmly and unceremoniously out of the garden.

Must see if I can trap this guy and get him de-nutted. Couldn't catch him last year...


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2017)

I bought a used gas strimmer today, finally, before prices go up with the advent of spring.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Mar 2017)

I just found out that my recent snack of tinned anchovies and mayonnaise and completely used up my healthy daily allowance of salt.

Guess who told me?

http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-l...d-healthy-eating/in-depth/sodium/art-20045479

Is there an Anchovy Clinic?


----------



## marknotgeorge (15 Mar 2017)

If you laugh, you're a very bad person. If you don't you're probably dead.


----------



## tyred (16 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just went out for a sunset bike ride along the river. Astonished to see that they've actually improved bits of it. Back via my nearest proper pub, the landlady and landlord have retired for the second time (of course, this doesn't mean they're not there) and they've painted it red, a rich, dark red outside. They've also installed a wall of beer - kegs stacked to the roof - ready for a St Patrick's day beer festival next weekend. Over 20 Irish ales. I'm going to have to ask @tyred for recommendations on this one.



I'm not a huge beer drinker to be honest. I've always preferred cider so no expert.

Kilkenny or Caffreys would be my pick. Smithwicks is the traditional choice in rural areas. Try Murphy's stout - much nicer than Guinness.

But Orchard Thieves cider is nicer than any of them  

You also need a packet of Tayto crisps to go along with it


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2017)

I sprained my ankle yesterday. It bl**dy hurt....
And it still bl**dy hurts today, but at least it's more colourful now. 
Photo's on request


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I sprained my ankle yesterday. It bl**dy hurt....
> And it still bl**dy hurts today, but at least it's more colourful now.
> Photo's on request



Ouchie!


----------



## Speicher (16 Mar 2017)

For those still awake and can stand the excitement, there is Kitten Cam.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> What is it @hopless500?
> 
> View attachment 342626


A bird


----------



## hopless500 (16 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> And what is this?
> 
> View attachment 342627
> 
> ...


Wow. Look at those colours.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> For those still awake and can stand the excitement, there is Kitten Cam.


So cute


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Mar 2017)

Another beautiful day on the beach.

Yesterday was stunning and so warm. The only way you knew it wasnt summer was the fact the temperature dropped rapidly around 5ish.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Mar 2017)

In other news I got a book yesterday with details of 101 Gins in it. 

I have sampled a fair few of them previously however I feel I need to start again and add tasting notes.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> In other news I got a book yesterday with details of 101 Gins in it.
> 
> I have sampled a fair few of them previously however I feel I need to start again and add tasting notes.


It pays to be thorough


----------



## tyred (16 Mar 2017)

I've added some raisins to my Bran Flakes this morning.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2017)

What happened to the sun and warmth? misty cloudy and cool day here, I'll be off on a cycle ride in a bit, it would have been nice if yesterdays sun had lasted to this morning.


----------



## mybike (16 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> Do you think it's time I changed my car, or shall I keep it and go for the 200,000.........
> 
> View attachment 342549



Change it at 6:00 PM


----------



## mybike (16 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I have decided that today is the day I sort my life out.



And?


----------



## hopless500 (16 Mar 2017)

￼￼￼
Washing on the line for the first time this year


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2017)

Morning. I won't be going on a marathon cycle ride today. Yesterday's trip has left me feeling shattered today and it is cold out as well. I'm going to recharge my batteries whilst partially watching Bergerac. Shouldn't involve much brain capacity.


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2017)

A fun packed morning in an NHS waiting room 

Not seen Reg yet.


----------



## TVC (16 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> A fun packed morning in an NHS waiting room


Hanging round with the rest of the old codgers and work dodgers again.


----------



## Smithbat (16 Mar 2017)

Result! I have been to the opticians, did not like any of the expensive frames, looked over at the cheap frames and voila. One pair of glasses will be made for me for the sum total £20!


----------



## Speicher (16 Mar 2017)

My wooden garden chairs are falling apart, so I am going to buy some new ones. The ones my neighbour has are very comfy, so I am splashing out on ones like hers. I could not decide whether to have sage green cushions or aqua blue ones. So after much deliberation I have chosen....

Amethyst.

http://www.gardenfurnitureworld.co.uk/gardenfurnitureworld/kettler-cushions.asp

They look like this outside against green grass, not as dark as in the above link. That is today's big decision.







The old chairs will be adapted into a potting table, and one of the benches will become a place for cuttings etc, and seedlings.


----------



## marknotgeorge (16 Mar 2017)

If I had somewhere to store my welder, I'd like to make furniture out of box section steel and wood. Preferably recycled steel as hipsters will pay more for 'upcycled' stuff.


----------



## marknotgeorge (16 Mar 2017)

In other news, I have been photocopying and literally cutting and pasting a client's spreadsheet with scissors and tape. Apparently, this is fine and dandy. If I were to type the numbers into Excel, however, this would be Duplicating The Cashbook, which is a Very Bad Thing and Wastes Time.


----------



## Katherine (16 Mar 2017)

The sky was full of the most amazing criss crossing vapour trails yesterday evening, which kept me happy as I crawled in traffic.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Mar 2017)

Someone has pinched the sun


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Someone has pinched the sun


We had it earlier but it too has been stolen.


----------



## GM (16 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> If I had somewhere to store my welder, I'd like to make furniture out of box section steel and wood. Preferably recycled steel as hipsters will pay more for 'upcycled' stuff.



You've been watching 'money for nothing' haven't you!


----------



## GM (16 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Someone has pinched the sun





potsy said:


> We had it earlier but it too has been stolen.



We had it earlier, someone has definitely run off with it.


----------



## marknotgeorge (16 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> You've been watching 'money for nothing' haven't you!
> View attachment 342769


To be honest, no. Hardly ever watch telly these days. I just like welding.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Mar 2017)

There is blue sky underneath the white cloud in London but the sun seems to have gone for a wander elsewhere.


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hanging round with the rest of the old codgers and work dodgers again.


Not many work dodgers, they couldn't afford the car park prices 

Home, birds fed, me fed, now sat in the garden freezing my wotsits off


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> We had it earlier, someone has definitely run off with it.


 
No sign of the sun in Coventry, I didn't see it during the 54 miles I cycled round Warwickshire this morning either.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2017)

Someone's definitely gone and nicked the sun. Even the cats don't want to go out.

I'm going off to Tesco later to acquire the items on the shopping list and do a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Not many work dodgers, they couldn't afford the car park prices
> 
> Home, birds fed, me fed, now sat in the garden freezing my wotsits off


I've been sun-burning.....


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Not many work dodgers, they couldn't afford the car park prices



My overnight visit to A & E with my Good Lady last Thursday/Friday cost me ten quid in parking charges, I was not impressed.


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> My overnight visit to A & E with my Good Lady last Thursday/Friday cost me ten quid in parking charges, I was not impressed.


Scandalous!

Cheapest price where I was is £3.50 for a 2 hour stay, no short stay price at all, 2-4 hours went to £6.00 and over that £8.00.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2017)

Local hospital is free parking, but it's a pain trying to find a space.

Hinchingbrooke where mum had her hip done is £2.40 for up to four hours, not sure how much it goes up after that, but if you're just picking up / dropping off i.e. less than 20 mins, it's free.


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2017)

More dog pics as requested


----------



## summerdays (16 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> We had it earlier but it too has been stolen.


Well it isn't us as I doubt we have seen any blue sky at all today!


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> More dog pics as requested
> 
> View attachment 342783



Love that pooch.


----------



## lutonloony (16 Mar 2017)

Tomorrow I shall be wearing mostly green, and stringing the words " well oil beef hooked" together to celebrate St Paddy's day, on account of the fact my grandfather knew an Irishman


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Well it isn't us as I doubt we have seen any blue sky at all today!


There is a hint of blue sky here, maybe 10% but the other 90% of the sky looks like it's about to chuck it down..


----------



## TVC (16 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> There is a hint of blue sky here, maybe 10% but the other 90% of the sky looks like it's about to chuck it down..


Situation normal then.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> View attachment 342612
> 
> 
> Say no more.
> ...


----------



## marknotgeorge (16 Mar 2017)

It was a mixture of sunshine and clouds on the way home. 

I saw a truck towing a low-loader trailer, upon which was carefully ratchet strapped a Little Tykes Cozy-Coupe.


----------



## TVC (16 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> It was a mixture of sunshine and clouds on the way home.
> 
> I saw a truck towing a low-loader trailer, upon which was carefully ratchet strapped a Little Tykes Cozy-Coupe.
> View attachment 342809


Placeholder for Potsy to say something about my car.


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4724744, member: 9609"]was passing a skip this morning and rescued these off cuts from the landfil
View attachment 342811


Managed to turn them into something useful for this time of the year
View attachment 342812

2x28 1x25 1x32

will head off into the woods the morn with my ladders[/QUOTE]
Chain's a bit slack


----------



## potsy (16 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Placeholder for Potsy to say something about my car.


Can't be yours, looks too fast.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Can't be yours, looks too fast.


Brilliant!


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4724744, member: 9609"]was passing a skip this morning and rescued these off cuts from the landfil
View attachment 342811


Managed to turn them into something useful for this time of the year
View attachment 342812

2x28 1x25 1x32

will head off into the woods the morn with my ladders[/QUOTE]

Genius, I would not have had the imagination to think of that.


----------



## mybike (16 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> My overnight visit to A & E with my Good Lady last Thursday/Friday cost me ten quid in parking charges, I was not impressed.



I complained to the MP & got it all back.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> It was a mixture of sunshine and clouds on the way home.
> 
> I saw a truck towing a low-loader trailer, upon which was carefully ratchet strapped a Little Tykes Cozy-Coupe.
> View attachment 342809



Theres two full size replicas of the Little Tykes Cozy-Coupe as far as I know, one built by a mechanic from a Daewoo Matiz.

http://www.mycoolbin.com/2014/02/08/mechanic-builds-full-sized-replica-of-classic-kids-toy-car/

And one by the makers which is pedal powered.

http://www.littletikes.co.uk/news-events/giant-cozy-coupe.html


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2017)

Had a good evening yellow stickering in Tesco.  This was down to the fact that a) none of the other regulars put in an appearance and b) it seemed to be a quiet night generally, and so the opportunists were also absent. There wasn't a great deal, but I got first dibs on everything. 

Best buys included a gammon joint for £1, a pack with two 10 oz sirloin steaks for £1.80, a large lemon cheesecake for 60p, a stack of profiteroles for 40p, a chocolate trifle for 60p and a couple of wholemeal loaves for 15p each. Oh, and a pack of king prawns for 75p. The girls will enjoy those.


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2017)

Furious is not the word.

Some mum from the kids high school has messaged my daughter and said she isnt haply with her. Fortunately my daughter has told me and my wife. My missus was out so I left it be. Anyway total crap talk at school by 13-14 year olds kids.

Had I messaged a child I'd be in trouble with the cops as a bloke. What allows women to do this. So mad. Just kids being stupid. My daughter wasn't even involved in some gossip but got an unsolicited message from a mum in high school. My wife fortunately knows the lady but this is not acceptable. My wife then spoke on the phone to her...

Makes me sick. ..

Seriously angry I will report this at school.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Furious is not the word.
> 
> Some mum from the kids high school has messaged my daughter and said she isnt haply with her. Fortunately my daughter has told me and my wife. My missus was out so I left it be. Anyway total crap talk at school by 13-14 year olds kids.
> 
> ...


Only spoke?

Don't delete the message.


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> Only spoke?
> 
> Don't delete the message.


Message not deleted. I'll be photographing it tomorrow. Then sending via school. Unacceptable from any adult. Daughter asleep, me now fuming.....


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Someone has pinched the sun


The EU did it!


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Message not deleted. I'll be photographing it tomorrow. Then sending via school. Unacceptable from any adult. Daughter asleep, me now fuming.....



I've logged in on the PC - I have my daughter's account info, so I've copied the message to the "cloud", then replied via my daughter's account saying it's *"Dad who has logged in, and taken a copy, don't send messages to my daughter, and if you have an issue, call us"*. Then said you'd not be too happy with a random bloke contacting your kids  Then I've blocked her off my daughter's account. I'll probably get a rocket off my missus tomorrow, but random woman can fcuk off from contacting my daughter over rubbish. 

You can't go PM'ing kids.... for nothing.... She is a Grade A, super well behaved quiet kid at school. Just had a letter today saying how great she is. 

PS Don't FARK with me !!


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4724744, member: 9609"]was passing a skip this morning and rescued these off cuts from the landfil
View attachment 342811


Managed to turn them into something useful for this time of the year
View attachment 342812

2x28 1x25 1x32

will head off into the woods the morn with my ladders[/QUOTE]

Wow, those look uber cool. Hope you get a full complement of lodgers


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> I've logged in on the PC - I have my daughter's account info, so I've copied the message to the "cloud", then replied via my daughter's account saying it's *"Dad who has logged in, and taken a copy, don't send messages to my daughter, and if you have an issue, call us"*. Then said you'd not be too happy with a random bloke contacting your kids  Then I've blocked her off my daughter's account. I'll probably get a rocket off my missus tomorrow, but random woman can fcuk off from contacting my daughter over rubbish.
> 
> You can't go PM'ing kids.... for nothing.... She is a Grade A, super well behaved quiet kid at school. Just had a letter today saying how great she is.
> 
> PS Don't FARK with me !!



School emailed with screen copy of threatening text. Jesus, if a bloke did this we'd be in jail by now.


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2017)

Poo will hit the fan tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Poo will hit the fan tomorrow


You mean today?


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> School emailed with screen copy of threatening text. Jesus, if a bloke did this we'd be in jail by now.


Who's at school at this time.


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> You mean today?



Later today. I suppose I need to try and sleep. Up for work in 5 hours.


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> Who's at school at this time.



Ok in the morning....


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Ok in the morning....


Thought you meant they'd replied!


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> Thought you meant they'd replied!



Nope. Need to resend in the morning as they have hidden emails on line although I have sent a copy to work and I have all the school contacts there...


----------



## Speicher (17 Mar 2017)

Who has stolen the Oxford comma? 

@User14044 I think you need to investigate this.


----------



## lutonloony (17 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Nope. Need to resend in the morning as they have hidden emails on line although I have sent a copy to work and I have all the school contacts there...


Hope the school has the cajones to do something about it


----------



## lutonloony (17 Mar 2017)

It appears I may have the beginning of man flu


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> It appears I may have the beginning of man flu


I'm sure the gallons of Guinness you will consume today will help to relieve the symptoms.


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

Another day out today, that's three this week. This time it's off to Wellingborough to do the machine acceptance trials on my brand new polyurethane dispensing machine. They have promised to feed me too, which is a bonus.


----------



## GM (17 Mar 2017)

Top o' the mornin' to ya's


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2017)

Off to play Crystal Maze with work colleagues tonight. Should be a great laugh with beers after. PS these are all carefully selected colleagues that we'd all go for a few beers together and we all get on.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> Top o' the mornin' to ya's



To be sure, and the rest of the day to ya self.


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

Is it pretend you are Irish day today? 

Mind you I've come across a couple of people, who bang on about their Irishness all the time without even venturing near the place


----------



## GM (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is it pretend you are Irish day today?
> 
> Mind you I've come across a couple of people, who bang on about their Irishness all the time without even venturing near the place




I'm off to Belfast in a couple of weeks, and Mrs GM is Irish so I'm in the clear!


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @Hill Wimp will be having Irish stew in the name of the law.


Yellow card


----------



## hopless500 (17 Mar 2017)

Chocolate cake for breakfast


----------



## User19783 (17 Mar 2017)

Just like to share this photo with you, 
A vending machine for inner tubes.


----------



## Haitch (17 Mar 2017)

Very common in Germany. Continental also do them in yellow. Check out the prices.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Who has stolen the Oxford comma?
> 
> @User14044 I think you need to investigate this.


Grocer's nicked them all.


----------



## tyred (17 Mar 2017)

I'll be heading out for my bank holiday planned 60 miler soon.

Puncture repair kit. check
Pump. check
Spare jacket. check
Waterproofs. check
Snorkel. check
Flippers. check


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4724628, member: 21629"]Kent County Council employed some new lawn mowers.

View attachment 342803
[/QUOTE]
Trouble is they randomly fertilise it too....


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Careful, they can break a man's arm you know.


Wasn't that Rabbits?


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Another day out today, that's three this week. This time it's off to Wellingborough to do the machine acceptance trials on my brand new polyurethane dispensing machine. They have promised to feed me too, which is a bonus.


Still living the dream I see....


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2017)

This thread needs more dog.....


----------



## potsy (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is it pretend you are Irish day today?
> 
> Mind you I've come across a couple of people, who bang on about their Irishness all the time without even venturing near the place



I am half Irish, not sure what the other half is


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2017)

User said:


> What a sad face.


It's his 'get my breakfast' look....


----------



## mybike (17 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's his 'get my breakfast' look....



You give a dog breakfast?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I am half Irish, not sure what the other half is


Same here, with Holland, Bavaria, England, and a liddleMiddleast thrown in.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 342861
> This thread needed more dog.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4724744, member: 9609"]was passing a skip this morning and rescued these off cuts from the landfil
View attachment 342811


Managed to turn them into something useful for this time of the year
View attachment 342812

2x28 1x25 1x32

will head off into the woods the morn with my ladders[/QUOTE]
For Bluebirds?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> For Bluebirds?


No, they're only found over the white cliffs of Dover.


----------



## postman (17 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> which kept me happy as I crawled in traffic.



I'm sure that's dangerous,but i hope you found your contact lenses.


----------



## postman (17 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Someone has pinched the sun



Read the Daily Mail instead.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> In other news I got a book yesterday with details of 101 Gins in it.
> 
> I have sampled a fair few of them previously however I feel I need to start again and add tasting notes.


I see gin has returned to the UK Office of National Statistics' consideration , Apparently it has made a comeback. 
https://www.ons.gov.uk/economy/infl...erpriceinflationbasketofgoodsandservices/2017
@Hill Wimp , @hopless500 ,I think your nations' distillers owe you both a complimentary gift basket for your efforts in this regard.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2017)

He can do wild....


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4725456, member: 9609"]No such birds here but I guess you mean Blue Tits ?

I have used 3 different size holes that will make them suitable for different species, cavity nesting type birds like holes that a tight squeeze to get into, which pretty much means larger birds can't get in and eat them or evict them.

25mm = Blue Tits / Coal Tits
28mm = Tree Sparrows, Great Tits
32mm = House Sparrows, Nut Hatches

Eviction does happen too, last year we watched a couple of blue tits having a torrid time, they first set up a nest in a 25mm hole, for some reason two House sparrows arrived and even though they could not get into the hole they stopped the blue tits using it - they then went on to establish a nest in a 28mm hole and were at the stage where she was sitting, two Great Tits arrived and evicted them and raised their own young - not sure what the Blue tits did then - Its a hard life.[/QUOTE]



We put such boxes out for these, Eastern Bluebirds, here in the States. Getting a bit uncommon, but doing better locally.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2017)

If I didn't have to answer the phone then I would wear ear-defenders, bl**dy football everything


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, they're only found over the white cliffs of Dover.



Distinctly grey over the cliffs today, I've just cycled over them.


----------



## Haitch (17 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Distinctly grey over the cliffs today, I've just cycled over them.


 
I hope not. I hear it's a long way to the bottom.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2017)

I think we now know why he has salty in his forum name.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2017)

There's an Apache attack helicopter hovering over our estate in Abingdon....who told 'em I was here for the weekend?


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> You give a dog breakfast?


Whippets you do....


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2017)

Where have all the songbirds gone?
~BBC link~


----------



## hopless500 (17 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> Read the Daily Mail instead.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Shouting "Bellhop"?


....or was it "Bellboy"?


----------



## Speicher (17 Mar 2017)

Do you ever wish that you did not bother to help people?

In a nutshell some years ago, my mother was having a lot of trouble with her emails, so I tried to help her, and every time that she has trouble with emails I have given more help. Now she is convinced that only three people can send her emails. She thinks it is something that I have done that means someone else is seeing her emails, and has complained to my brother. Earlier this week he was very aggressive towards me on the phone and blamed me for my mother being so agitated about her emails. My brother's patience is infinitesimally small/short/non-existent.

She said yesterday that "someone tried to send her an email, but she does not know who it was"?
If someone sent an email, she can read it, and know who sent it. She is convinced that her computer goes "click" if someone sends her an email. She normally gets about three emails a week at most.

At this point I think I need to give up being involved.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4725527, member: 9609"]all the countries that boarder that part of the Mediterainian are just horrific, Egypt Lebanon Syria Cyprus Malta are by far the worst with industrialised slaughter of migrant birds, but even mainland Europe has big problems with Greece and Italy - It amazes me how any of these birds make it, numbers arriving in the UK are down 50% in the last 40 years, one day there won't be any. Its heartbreaking stuff.[/QUOTE]
I listened to Jeremy Vine's program yesterday. This was the feature. Awful to listen to. Illegal, yet condoned


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2017)

I have my new glasses, taking a bit of getting used to but I no longer squint


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Shouting "Bellhop"?



Filth, but funny.


----------



## lutonloony (17 Mar 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have my new glasses, taking a bit of getting used to but I no longer squint


I find my glasses are much more effective when I actually remember to wear the things


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Mar 2017)

I got my hair cut yesterday. today is dull, cool and spotting with rain. Bah!


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> I find my glasses are much more effective when I actually remember to wear the things



I wear mine all time except sleeping and showering etc.. need to get them loosened a bit but otherwise they are much better.


----------



## lutonloony (17 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I got my hair cut yesterday. today is dull, cool and spotting with rain. Bah!


At least it wont take so long for your hair to dry


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

I am done.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2017)

We had a birthday boy at work today, he bought in jam filled donuts, fresh cream donuts, custard donuts, large round icing covered donuts and 2 different flavours of huge cake muffins. Immensly generous


----------



## lutonloony (17 Mar 2017)

Moaned at work that all the biccies had gone, one of the girlies very kindly went and bought me a packet of choccy digestives. Now do I put them out for sharing OR keep them to myself??


----------



## Speicher (17 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Moaned at work that all the biccies had gone, one of the girlies very kindly went and bought me a packet of choccy digestives. Now do I put them out for sharing OR keep them to myself??



Tricky question! Are they milk chocolate suggestives or dark chocolate, and are they McVities? If they are dark chocolate McVities suggestives, you can solve the problem by sending them to me.


----------



## Speicher (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am done.



Today is Friday then? Please warn me if you take a Friday off work, so that I do not think that Thursday is Friday. 

My garden chairs have arrived. They were supposed to take 5 days to get here, but instead took just 24 hours. I need to sweep and tidy the patio this weekend.


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Today is Friday then? Please warn me if you take a Friday off work, so that I do not think that Thursday is Friday.
> 
> My garden chairs have arrived. They were supposed to take 5 days to get here, but instead took just 24 hours. I need to sweep and tidy the patio this weekend.


I mean I am done, had enough of this week. I've driven over 600 miles in the company van in the last 5 days. Weekend now and the car is put away. Is it too early for beer?


----------



## Speicher (17 Mar 2017)

If you are not driving later today, then it is probably not too early for beer.


----------



## lutonloony (17 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Tricky question! Are they milk chocolate suggestives or dark chocolate, and are they McVities? If they are dark chocolate McVities suggestives, you can solve the problem by sending them to me.


Milk, mcvities tasties, just so that you have the full details


----------



## Speicher (17 Mar 2017)

I much prefer the dark chocolate ones, so you may keep those. Take them home with you, as they would be stale by Monday.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I mean I am done, had enough of this week. I've driven over 600 miles in the company van in the last 5 days. Weekend now and the car is put away. Is it too early for beer?


Never too early for beer.


----------



## lutonloony (17 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> I much prefer the dark chocolate ones, so you may keep those. Take them home with you, as they would be stale by Monday.



I "have" to go to the pub on way home, not sure they would make it home with out being snaffled/left at pub/ left on bus or broken


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> If you are not driving later today, then it is probably not too early for beer.


Thank you.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I listened to Jeremy Vine's program yesterday. This was the feature. Awful to listen to. Illegal, yet condoned


Jeremy Vine's show is always awful to listen too.... Shouty Daily Wail radio......


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am done.


Did it work?


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I mean I am done, had enough of this week. I've driven over 600 miles in the company van in the last 5 days. Weekend now and the car is put away. Is it too early for beer?


It's never too early for beer.....


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm sure the gallons of Guinness you will consume today will help to relieve the symptoms.


So they will so they will....slainte!


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Did it work?


Yep all is fine, just a couple of snag items for them to correct but otherwise a very nice machine. Hopefully it will be installed in my clean room in about 10 days. Oh yes, the company is building me a clean room to set up my vacuum casting processes.


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Sounds about the distance I've driven to look after my mother this week. Fancy a swap?


Ermmmm.... perhaps not.


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is it pretend you are Irish day today?
> 
> Mind you I've come across a couple of people, who bang on about their Irishness all the time without even venturing near the place


I've just been shown this


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I see gin has returned to the UK Office of National Statistics' consideration , Apparently it has made a comeback.
> https://www.ons.gov.uk/economy/infl...erpriceinflationbasketofgoodsandservices/2017
> @Hill Wimp , @hopless500 ,I think your nations' distillers owe you both a complimentary gift basket for your efforts in this regard.


I'm hoping @User has negotiated a lifetime of free Gin tasting for us all as it's now considered an obvious necessity .


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> He can do wild....
> 
> View attachment 342866


That's is a pathetic excuse for a rug. Poor Archie should have a decent sized one like Henry does.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Do you ever wish that you did not bother to help people?
> 
> In a nutshell some years ago, my mother was having a lot of trouble with her emails, so I tried to help her, and every time that she has trouble with emails I have given more help. Now she is convinced that only three people can send her emails. She thinks it is something that I have done that means someone else is seeing her emails, and has complained to my brother. Earlier this week he was very aggressive towards me on the phone and blamed me for my mother being so agitated about her emails. My brother's patience is infinitesimally small/short/non-existent.
> 
> ...


----------



## potsy (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yep all is fine, just a couple of snag items for them to correct but otherwise a very nice machine. Hopefully it will be installed in my clean room in about 10 days. Oh yes, the company is building me a clean room to set up my vacuum casting processes.



If you need any tips on dressing up like a teletubby let me know


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> That's is a pathetic excuse for a rug. Poor Archie should have a decent sized one like Henry does.


If we are talking about rugs, I think Fabbers' wig is quite convincing.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> I much prefer the dark chocolate ones, so you may keep those. Take them home with you, as they would be stale by Monday.



I will join you for a brew and a biccy


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

User said:


> The chest one certainly is.... I can't comment on the merkin. @Hill Wimp?


He makes it from the hairs he clearly shaves off his legs.


----------



## summerdays (17 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I am half Irish, not sure what the other half is


I expect Kebab!


----------



## raleighnut (17 Mar 2017)

User said:


> The chest one certainly is.... I can't comment on the merkin. @Hill Wimp?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I've just been shown this



Looks a good bit like my Dad did.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2017)

And to get a like reaction from him, all you had to do was say Eamon DE Valera.


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

It must be the weekend, it's just started lashing it down.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It must be the weekend, it's just started lashing it down.



Yes its gone dark and started lashing it down here as well


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2017)

It was raining here, but now appears to be clearing, after lunch.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I got my hair cut yesterday.



So you'll look smart for the Fragrant MrsP?



Speicher said:


> Tricky question! Are they milk chocolate suggestives or dark chocolate, and are they McVities? If they are dark chocolate McVities suggestives, you can solve the problem by sending them to me.



The should make half n half dark n milk biscuits.



Fab Foodie said:


> Jeremy Vine's show is always awful to listen too.... Shouty Daily Wail radio......



I can't bare that man, I always switch the radio off when he's is on.


----------



## marknotgeorge (17 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> So you'll look smart for the Fragrant MrsP?



Well, I'll try, but I'm scruffy by default.


----------



## tyred (17 Mar 2017)

My cycling shoes are drying out on the radiator. I love bank holiday weather.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Mar 2017)

I'm going to have a bath and read.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2017)

I am discussing future business models for retail in the light of emerging technologies.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2017)

It's peeing down here as well - and blowing a hoolie.

Did some stuff for CP this afternoon and picked up a trap to try and catch the cream entire boy so that he can have a pompomectomy. Now I'm going to feed the girls and bash some spuds to go with my own supper. Got the lamb shanks I picked up on YS last night in the crock pot and have some spring greens to go on the side. And I must pop that gammon in the oven else I'll have nowt for sandwiches tomorrow...


----------



## Speicher (17 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am discussing future business models for retail in the light of emerging technologies.



Are you going out to buy some new light bulbs?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Are you going out to buy some new light bulbs?


No, I have some on order from Amazon.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It must be the weekend, it's just started lashing it down.


The woodburner is lit and I've got wine.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2017)

I'm about to have lamb, mash & greens, followed by chocolate trifle 

Oh, yellow stickers, I do love youuuuuuuuuu...  That's supper for 80p and enough left for tomorrow.


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

I just got a 5 pointer on Only Connect


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2017)

Well it is Paddy's day....


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2017)

It's also Saint Gertrude's Day today - patron saint of cats. 

We've celebrated here by sharing a pack of prawns three ways.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2017)

I've not been out all day. I'm a dirty stop in.


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

Just secured myself two tickets to the recording of the next series of Modern Life is Goodish. Go to tvrecordings.com if you want some.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Just secured myself two tickets to the recording of the next series of Modern Life is Goodish. Go to tvrecordings.com if you want some.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I just got a 5 pointer on Only Connect



???


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> ???


A televisual programme for those with the hots for Victoria Cohren-Mitchell m'lord.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A televisual programme for those with the hots for Victoria Cohren-Mitchell m'lord.



OK, sounds like a game show of some sort, I take it that Victoria Cohren-Mitchell is easy on the eye and the only reason to watch this televisual programme.


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> OK, sounds like a game show of some sort, I take it that Victoria Cohren-Mitchell is easy on the eye and the only reason to watch this televisual programme.


Not just a quiz show, the hardest quiz show devised with impossible questions and the most incredible contestants ever. May I suggest a visit to the iPlayer to enter nerd heaven.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Mar 2017)

Mrs Marmion managed to sell my car today before I could finish getting the advert on gumtree.

Me - "I'm away to stick my car on gumtree"
Her - "I'm away to the horse"
Me - "ok"
2 minutes later the phone rings
Me - "hello"
Her - "I have just sold your car"
Me - "very good"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Mrs Marmion managed to sell my car today before I could finish getting the advert on gumtree.
> 
> Me - "I'm away to stick my car on gumtree"
> Her - "I'm away to the horse"
> ...


Away to the horse? Is she a heroin user?


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Mrs Marmion managed to sell my car today before I could finish getting the advert on gumtree.
> 
> Me - "I'm away to stick my car on gumtree"
> Her - "I'm away to the horse"
> ...


Did she sell the car, or swap it for another horse? Just asking.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Did she sell the car, or swap it for another horse? Just asking.


My car would not even buy a leg of a horse.


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> My car would not even buy a leg of a horse.


Placeholder for dated Ikea meatball joke


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Mrs Marmion managed to sell my car today before I could finish getting the advert on gumtree.
> 
> Me - "I'm away to stick my car on gumtree"
> Her - "I'm away to the horse"
> ...


She's a keeper....


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2017)

Right, I'm off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath. Long day on the cards tomorrow and I need my beauty sleep.

Never mind Ikea meatballs, I like Filet d'Anvers


----------



## Speicher (18 Mar 2017)

I have got Hot Chocolate 



On TOTP


----------



## TVC (18 Mar 2017)

Three bottles of wine, a big box of maltesers and Roger Waters on video. Now bed time. We will not be joining the wide awake club tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> My wooden garden chairs are falling apart, so I am going to buy some new ones. The ones my neighbour has are very comfy, so I am splashing out on ones like hers. I could not decide whether to have sage green cushions or aqua blue ones. So after much deliberation I have chosen....
> 
> Amethyst.
> 
> ...


You have started something now. We have just been going back and forth trying to recognise what model of chairs you have bought.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> The sky was full of the most amazing criss crossing vapour trails yesterday evening, which kept me happy as I crawled in traffic.


Did you play noughts and crosses?


----------



## summerdays (18 Mar 2017)

Morning... let the weekend commence! Not sure I have anything interesting other than turning the house into something that doesn't look like a bomb site.... it's in need of a good tidy/sort!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2017)

Morning it is lovely grey and wet here at the moment.
I am a bit stuck in the past, I'm slowly catching up on your posts. Thursday was spent mostly asleep and yesterday I was watching an auction, mainly being outbid but I did get some watches.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am done.


What, on both sides?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not just a quiz show, the hardest quiz show devised with impossible questions and the most incredible contestants ever. May I suggest a visit to the iPlayer to enter nerd heaven.


I find it fun although very difficult. I like the wall bit the best and don't really like the missing voles bit.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Mar 2017)

Dull,damp and cold today.

What happened to the early summer?

Hair cut and coffee with a friend this morning then housework when I can clean for England whilst Foodie is away


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Mar 2017)

GOOD MORNING @Fab Foodie .

FULL ENGLISH FOR BREAKFAST ?


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2017)

WHY IS EVERYBODY SHOUTING?


----------



## Katherine (18 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Did you play noughts and crosses?



There were enough squares to play several games of chess or draughts! 



Hill Wimp said:


> Dull,damp and cold today.
> 
> What happened to the early summer?
> 
> Hair cut and coffee with a friend this morning then housework when I can clean for England whilst Foodie is away


New avatar!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> She's a keeper....


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not just a quiz show, the hardest quiz show devised with impossible questions and the most incredible contestants ever. May I suggest a visit to the iPlayer to enter nerd heaven.



I'll pass, I don't usually watch game shows or quiz shows.


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> WHY IS EVERYBODY SHOUTING?



Has your hearing aid started working again?


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2017)

Looks like we're being blessed with a little more rain.

Must remember my inflatable dinghy, oars and outboard motor when I go out.


----------



## marknotgeorge (18 Mar 2017)

I have a mild headache. I had 3 pints of Coke (the only alternative being Nanny State, which is vile) and was home by 11. The perils of joining friends who had already been drinking by the time I get there...


----------



## marknotgeorge (18 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I would say that it is the least unacceptable alcohol free beer.


It probably would be if one didn't find overhopped citrussy IPAs vile anyway.


----------



## marknotgeorge (18 Mar 2017)

I did find out where all the hipsters in Derby drink, though.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I did find out where all the hipsters in Derby drink, though.


The Brunswick ?

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...co.uk/&usg=AFQjCNEP32Z34xAhcZBsNOPnlu-B-6vK3A


----------



## TVC (18 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> MORNING, TVC and LU


Good morning, feeling fine today, kettle is on.

There may have been considerable wine, but it was over a long period so the build up wasn't too bad. Neither of us could switch our brains off last night, that's why we were up late.

Was @Fab Foodie on the sauce too by any chance?


----------



## TVC (18 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I did find out where all the hipsters in Derby drink, though.


Nottingham.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2017)

Crystal Maze Manchester was pretty good last night. We were on a massively discounted rate as they were ironing out problems. We got in about 16 rooms (there were at least double that for variety although a few were still being finished. One of the puzzle rooms in Aztec Zone wouldn't work as they had put too much sand in around the mechanism, and the poor lady doing it has just had shoulder surgery. The other rooms were fun, one lads head/hair was too big for the helmets, and when it fell off, we got disqualified from that room. Not so sure it would be worth £55 a go EACH. We paid £26.50 which actually felt OK. Feed back given. Things like Escape Rooms/Breakout are £16 in the city centre and take as long, so they need to be competitive.

We did only get 4 crystals after a few mishaps. 

Four of us then carried on for a nice Italian Meal at a small family run restaurant (it was a bit of a gem - Dom Marco near Beetham Tower) then on for a couple of beers at "The Gasworks" near "Home" which had it's own brewery and had pints of ale from £2.95 !! The scale of building works and expansion in Manchester City Centre is amazing - it's changing every time you go in.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2017)

Bike Expo is on today at Event City, seeing as the weather is shocking, and FREE TICKETS, why not

Link

https://registration.n200.com/survey/16vqj0snrqzxt

Use Code MEN2017


----------



## marknotgeorge (18 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> The Brunswick ?
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi5u9C139_SAhWIAMAKHYCgBB4QFgghMAE&url=http://www.brunswickderby.co.uk/&usg=AFQjCNEP32Z34xAhcZBsNOPnlu-B-6vK3A


No, the Hop Gate in Sadler Gate. Used to be Saddlers back in the day. Fittings made out of pedestrian barrier hardware, taps in the Gents out of copper pipe, craft beers and beards a-plenty.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> GOOD MORNING @Fab Foodie .
> 
> FULL ENGLISH FOR BREAKFAST ?


If you're cooking :-)


----------



## hopless500 (18 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> I'll pass, I don't usually watch game shows or quiz shows.


That is one show I can't abide


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Good morning, feeling fine today, kettle is on.
> 
> There may have been considerable wine, but it was over a long period so the build up wasn't too bad. Neither of us could switch our brains off last night, that's why we were up late.
> 
> Was @Fab Foodie on the sauce too by any chance?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2017)

The wind is trying to whip the flowers off the Madnolia tree which is a shame as it hasn't been in bloom long.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The wind is trying to whip the flowers off the Madnolia tree which is a shame as it hasn't been in bloom long.


Poor plant must be livid!


----------



## summerdays (18 Mar 2017)

I went for a walk and had to turn back as I didn't take a chain saw with me... I was walking there last night too... but decided to cut the walk short as it seemed so windy!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

What is the fecking point of pre-booking train tickets if the fecking machines are broken. Fecking feck. More hassle to reclaim and that after paying full price. Useless pricks.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The wind is trying to whip the flowers off the Madnolia tree which is a shame as it hasn't been in bloom long.


You should start a thread about how many flowers blow off


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Mar 2017)

Late spring weather is back on the beach. It's now very sunny and warm again


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

I am reminded why Mrs M usually does telephone stuff e.g. insurance. Pricks, the lot of them. I have hung up on 3 already. Still, my fellow train passengers seem amused at my ranting...


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> View attachment 342968


Ah, Johhny Morris's twin sister.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> I am reminded why Mrs M usually does telephone stuff e.g. insurance. Pricks, the lot of them. I have hung up on 3 already. Still, my fellow train passengers seem amused at my ranting...


Me and @Hill Wimp visited an very nice insurance broker yesterday, you leave documents with them, tell them what you want and hey- presto they do it for you :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Mar 2017)

Right, time to prepare the crab fat.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me and @Hill Wimp visited an very nice insurance broker yesterday, you leave documents with them, tell them what you want and hey- presto they do it for you :-)


It usually takes a few minutes according to Mrs M, they must sense I am a nobber and give me the trainees.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> MORNING, TVC and LU



*whisper* morning @User14044


----------



## Speicher (18 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You have started something now. We have just been going back and forth trying to recognise what model of chairs you have bought.



That picture just shows the colour of Amethyst against grass. The ones I bought are Siena. Just two chairs for now. The nearest stockist to here would have to order them, and that would take two or even three weeks, and they were more expensive and charge for delivery.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Mar 2017)

Today I mostly appear to be knocking things over.


----------



## Speicher (18 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The wind is trying to whip the flowers off the Madnolia tree which is a shame as it hasn't been in bloom long.



Madnolia Stellata? That is the early flowering one, yes tis a shame. Did you see Donty Mon's pogs in his frond yesterday evening?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

The very nice ticket person did not charge me for the first leg of my train journey


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2017)

Weekend jobs to do:
1) Go bank some cheques for the scouts : Done
2) Pump up the tyre on the wheelbarrow: Done
3) Move a bloody heavy plant in the garden: Done
4) Remove some floating plants from the pond: Done (full of frog sprawn )
5) Chop an apple tree down: Done


Just discovered Iron Fist is out, so going to watch that and relax


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just discovered Iron Fist is out, so going to watch that and relax


Is that "special" porn genre?


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> It usually takes a few minutes according to Mrs M, they must sense I am a nobber and give me the trainees.


I get the same via the big online players. However I used to use NFU Mutual, I could call a real human who listened to what I wanted, asked a few basic questions and got a quote. Very simple and quite old-fashioned, I felt they still had a manila folder in a filing cabinet with my name on it. I no longer use the online systems or call-centre based insurers.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I get the same via the big online players. However I used to use NFU Mutual, I could call a real human who listened to what I wanted, asked a few basic questions and got a quote. Very simple and quite old-fashioned, I felt they still had a manila folder in a filing cabinet with my name on it. I no longer use the online systems or call-centre based insurers.


I started off with our usual brokers, as recently as last week you could phone and say "same as always" but I was told today they had a new system. What should have taken no more than 5 mins got to 15 before I got fed up and said I could no longer be arsed and hung up.

I did phone them back, the new system suddenly disappeared and I got it sorted.


----------



## Speicher (18 Mar 2017)

I am feeling my age today. While everybody was out last night at concerts or drinking establishments, I was at home watching "Wild Ireland: the edge of the World" on BBC2, and later on, knitting.

I thought that "Crystal Maze" was a band of some sort.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Mar 2017)

Marmion said:


> Is that "special" porn genre?



Either that or the next Netflix Marvel hit


----------



## marknotgeorge (18 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Nottingham.


If they want to walk that far between pubs, they're welcome to it.


----------



## StuAff (18 Mar 2017)

Having a mundane Saturday afternoon sitting on sofa and catching up with unwatched telly, etc…given my week off has been anything but mundane (three gigs, topped off by Underworld at Ally Pally last night- stayed in the smoke as getting a train back after was Im Possible, total of 205 miles ridden, and that's with days off…) I think I've earned it.


----------



## marknotgeorge (18 Mar 2017)

The council tax bill arrived at chez Drama Queen this morning, so she's been told about tax. Her mind was most blown by the fact that state pensions and benefits are taxable.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> It probably would be if one didn't find overhopped citrussy IPAs vile anyway.


Fear can hold you prisoner, hops can set you free...


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2017)

The Dyson has finally blown up. Cancelled the insurance a while back as we were ready for a new machine as we've hammered the insurance as bits kept breaking on it. 

Got a Vax Steerable Lift Pet - where the cylinder comes off and follows you to do the stairs and car. We have one at the caravan, hence getting another for home. Light, easy to move, long power cable (can plug in the kitchen and we can reach the whole house) !


----------



## marknotgeorge (18 Mar 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Fear can hold you prisoner, hops can set you free...


I've tried it before, I find it revolting! I think I'm one of those people with overactive bitter tastebuds.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I've tried it before, I find it revolting! I think I'm one of those people with overactive bitter tastebuds.


YMMV...I tend to like hoppy beers because Thornbridge Jaipur was the brew that really got me into beer when I used to work at Hartington Hall (Wild Swan is a nice mellow beer and low ABV so good for a session).


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Right, time to prepare the crab fat.....


 are you eating crab without me ??


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am feeling my age today. While everybody was out last night at concerts or drinking establishments, I was at home watching "Wild Ireland: the edge of the World" on BBC2, and later on, knitting.



I was in bed just after 8


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I've tried it before, I find it revolting! I think I'm one of those people with overactive bitter tastebuds.


A supertaster....I have the same problem.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> A supertaster....I have the same problem.....


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


>


We noticed...


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> are you eating crab without me ??


Naval slang for Admiralty grey paint....a term my Dad used a lot....


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Naval slang for Admiralty grey paint....a term my Dad used a lot....


I thought the paint was blue?


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Mar 2017)

Today I've been mostly decorating my son'sold room....it's been emulsional.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I thought the paint was blue?


It is....but Dad called any colour paint Crab fat.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2017)

Bike Expo wasn't great. Wandered round and was out within an hour. Best stand was NW MTB Centre, who had a good range of bikes on display, and Steve Peat's bike... hubba hubba...


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2017)

That did not go to plan... 

Car is losing coolant and running hot while engine is under load - suspect a loose jubilee clip or a perished hose somewhere as it isn't losing anything while stationary. Could also be water pump. Had to call it quits and limp home from Birchanger along the back roads instead. Thank goodness I always keep a gallon of water in the boot as a matter of course.

It's already booked in for an MOT next week anyway, so will get the garage to have a look if I can't find the prob myself in the interim.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2017)

That's another car purchased*. That should keep us going for a few years.

* the claimed 80.3mpg was a very attractive feature for travelling to and fro to my new job which I should start in a few weeks. Much better than the 8.03mpg I got from the Volvo


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4727284, member: 9609"]If it is loosing coolant and it is not dripping when ticking over then I would be concerned where else it could be going, check the oil if your oil level is high it may be going in there (oil can look a bit milky smell funny) in which case don't even start it. Or is it getting into the cylinder (head gasket) , car may feel a bit under powered and blowing some whitish smoke (steam) from the exhaust (not always that noticeable.[/QUOTE]

There're pink puddles in and around the bulkhead that shouldn't be there, so very much doubt it's the head gasket. I'm familiar with that particular mechanical gremlin as it happened to mum's car a year and a half ago.


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2017)

I am starting work on a new Ark.

Where does one buy gopher wood and where do you buy a tape measure marked in cubits?


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> I am starting work on a new Ark.
> 
> Where does one buy gopher wood and where do you buy a tape measure marked in cubits?


The tape measure is easy. The dairy on the Swineford Road, just outside Foxford. You get the "Old Man", he might be able to help with the wood.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2017)

And if you can't find a tape measure calibrated in cubits, then a cubit is around a foot.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> And if you can't find a tape measure calibrated in cubits, then a cubit is around a foot.


Can get the tape measure, the wood is wanted now!


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> And if you can't find a tape measure calibrated in cubits, then a cubit is around a foot.


That's no good. I need a high level of accuracy. I don't want to sink!


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> That's no good. I need a high level of accuracy. I don't want to sink!



It's a reasonably accurate engineering guestimate


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2017)

User said:


> No it isn't, it is the length from your elbow to your finger tip, about 15".



Well for me it is


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2017)

User said:


> No it isn't, it is the length from your elbow to your finger tip, about 15".


That'd throw measuments out.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2017)

User said:


> No it isn't, it is the length from your elbow to your finger tip, about 15".


Quick check gives 18 1/2"!!


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2017)

I'm sleepy.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2017)

I need chocolate...


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Mar 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Fear can hold you prisoner, hops can set you free...



Morcheeba twist....


----------



## mybike (18 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> And if you can't find a tape measure calibrated in cubits, then a cubit is around a foot.





User said:


> No it isn't, it is the length from your elbow to your finger tip, about 15".



Depends on which cubit.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> Depends on which cubit.


Hebrew (short) 17.5 (44.5)
Egyptian 17.6 (44.7)
Common (short) 18 (45.7)
Babylonian (long) 19.8 (50.3)
Hebrew (long) 20.4 (51.8)
Egyptian (long) 20.6 (52.3)


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Red sticker?
> View attachment 343071



Close...  Had a goodly dollop of the large chocolate trifle, which, incidentally, was 60p on YS. 

At one point, a good source of reduced price chocolate used to be Thorntons. Well, the Cambridge shop at least. They used to sell large bags of their production line mishaps really cheaply and I used to go and stock up regularly. Wonky or not, chocolate is chocolate. Shame they don't do that anymore.  When I asked, they told me that the mishaps went into waste instead. 

Though they did seem to have an excess of their large chocolate santas after xmas this time around, and were flogging them off at a dozen for a fiver. Now that wasn't a bad deal by any means, but even I'd struggle to deal with a dozen santas. 

There's a stall on Ely market that often has boxes of the Cadbury's cake mishaps however...


----------



## hopless500 (18 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Right, time to prepare the crab fat.....


Errrr. Fat. Crab ?????


----------



## hopless500 (18 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I get the same via the big online players. However I used to use NFU Mutual, I could call a real human who listened to what I wanted, asked a few basic questions and got a quote. Very simple and quite old-fashioned, I felt they still had a manila folder in a filing cabinet with my name on it. I no longer use the online systems or call-centre based insurers.


They do. They are based across the road from us (were next door but one) and are the most backward lot I have ever come across.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Mar 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Fear can hold you prisoner, hops can set you free...


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 343084


BLT?


----------



## hopless500 (18 Mar 2017)

Nice sandwich?


----------



## gavgav (18 Mar 2017)

After 8 months of solid graft and a 55 hour week up to and including go-live, the first phase of our new EPR system in the NHS has gone live today. Been out for a few beers to celebrate tonight. Only 3 more bigger phases to go........enjoy scaling the small hurdles first!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> The tape measure is easy. The dairy on the Swineford Road, just outside Foxford. You get the "Old Man", he might be able to help with the wood.


He might prefer the 'old woman' to get wood.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> Hebrew (short) 17.5 (44.5)
> Egyptian 17.6 (44.7)
> Common (short) 18 (45.7)
> Babylonian (long) 19.8 (50.3)
> ...


Well that's cleared that up then....


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2017)

I love the smell of bacon frying.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Nice sandwich?


It is, especially the Hop and Huffkin and the new Micro-pub the Mermaid....

IGMC


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2017)

It's blowing a gale here.
Time for more painting methinks...breaking the Eggshell this morning!


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2017)

Another set and windy start.


----------



## TVC (19 Mar 2017)

After being lazy yesterday, today is a doing day.


----------



## TVC (19 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> What are doing on your doing day?


Shopping, more shopping, cleaning the outside of the house, cooking, gardening, fixing things, and what ever else I'm instructed to do.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Nice sandwich?


I knew about Paris-Nice but never knew that there was a race going all the way north to Kent.

Meanwhile, I've just found myself in the uncomfortable position of agreeing with John Major! I didn't see that coming.


----------



## potsy (19 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> What are doing on your doing day?


A lot more than some I imagine 

Day 3 for me, it's all downhill from here.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Mar 2017)

I have put some washing on the line for the first time this year


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2017)

Sat in Wistow with a coffee and a round of toast, easy ride out with a tail wind, I recon I'm going to grovel home.


----------



## Speicher (19 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's blowing a gale here.
> Time for more painting methinks...breaking the Eggshell this morning!



Is Matt going to help?


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> Another set and windy start.


Got the wood yet?


----------



## lutonloony (19 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> Hebrew (short) 17.5 (44.5)
> Egyptian 17.6 (44.7)
> Common (short) 18 (45.7)
> Babylonian (long) 19.8 (50.3)
> ...


I think my cubit is longer than Mrs LL 's, but I have been accused of being an orange tang


----------



## Speicher (19 Mar 2017)

The Hellebores in my garden are nodding gently in the wind. It looks like they are laughing. 

I could divide the larger clumps, but they look so happy where they are, that I shall leave them. Sometimes a new baby plant appears, so I might try moving those. The very small ones have not got flowers, so I suppose they flower in the second year.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is Matt going to help?


I think we'll have to gloss-over that subject....


----------



## TVC (19 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> This sounds like a white wash.


Best to brush it aside.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Mar 2017)

Anyone else having trouble uploading a file?


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Mar 2017)

Just back from a blustery but rather warm walk.

I think the washing may dry rather quickly today.

I intend to make lunch then read all afternoon as I have two books close to finishing and two more lined up to start.


----------



## TVC (19 Mar 2017)

We are heading to the garden, I am on washing duty, Lu is on weeding duty.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Best to brush it aside.


@Hill Wimp keeps calling me to see how I'm getting on, I'll probably filler-in later....


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> This sounds like a white wash.


Lunchtime, I'm going for a chip putty....


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Mar 2017)

I have just taken the larder door off.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just taken the larder door off.


You mean you broke it ??


----------



## TVC (19 Mar 2017)

The outside work is complete, the bits that are meant to be white are white again, the bits that are meant to be blue are blue again and the bits that are meant to be seethrough are seethrough again. Lu has also done stirling work stopping the weeds in their tracks and making the lawn lawnlike again.

Tonights lamb shoulder has been marinated and is now getting cosy in a low over where it will stay for the next four hours. Time for tea and custard tarts hussah!


----------



## TVC (19 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> Sat in Wistow with a coffee and a round of toast, easy ride out with a tail wind, I recon I'm going to grovel home.


The thing that puzzles me about the cafe at Wistow is how they manage to employ so many staff, but deliver such a painfully slow service.


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The thing that puzzles me about the cafe at Wistow is how they manage to employ so many staff, but deliver such a painfully slow service.



Today they were that busy it was ridiculous, the Manor farm shop cafe was the same yesterday. At Wistow they look like they could do with getting better organized, when I was getting served I noticed the woman taking the orders was also making the drinks, at the Manor farm shop yesterday the woman taking the orders just did that, there were other people sorting the drinks out, both places were a little slow though, but I think that was just down to the shear number of people they were serving.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> You mean you broke it ??


No.

I unscrewed it.

It was getting on my nerves.


----------



## mybike (19 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> After being lazy yesterday, today is a doing day.



I know that feeling, I'm going for a snooze.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> They do. They are based across the road from us (were next door but one) and are the most backward lot I have ever come across.


Simples, y'all!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvE9zJgm8OY


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4728200, member: 21629"]Buckwheat porridge with a cup of cold milk. I adore buckwheats.   [/QUOTE]
Me too, recommend me a good brand.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> No.
> 
> I unscrewed it.
> 
> It was getting on my nerves.


....I get the same treatment.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Mar 2017)

I love living here.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 343190
> 
> 
> 
> I love living here.


I love living there :-)


----------



## Speicher (19 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> This sounds like a white wash.



Did you get your overalls clean again? Remember using white wash and you satin it? Clumsy boy!


----------



## roadrash (19 Mar 2017)

ive just discovered that my glasses don't fit very well after ive sat on them off to the opticians tomorrow , twisted frame and one lense popping out


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2017)

roadrash said:


> ive just discovered that my glasses don't fit very well after ive sat on them off to the opticians tomorrow , *twisted frame and one lense popping out*


Odd name for an opticians!


----------



## GM (19 Mar 2017)

We've got an imprint of an owl on our living room window, the poor thing must have crashed into it early this morning. It must have got away unhurt as there was no sign of it on the ground. A googled picture very similar to what we've got.....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> We've got an imprint of an owl on our living room window, the poor thing must have crashed into it early this morning. It must have got away unhurt as there was no sign of it on the ground. A googled picture very similar to what we've got.....
> 
> View attachment 343225


We often have one of those, only ours is pigeon shaped.


----------



## TVC (19 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> We've got an imprint of an owl on our living room window, the poor thing must have crashed into it early this morning. It must have got away unhurt as there was no sign of it on the ground. A googled picture very similar to what we've got.....
> 
> View attachment 343225


Excellent, a couple of years back we aquired a pigeon tracing in a similar way.

The owl looks very imressive.


----------



## GM (19 Mar 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> We often have one of those, only ours is pigeon shaped.





The Velvet Curtain said:


> Excellent, a couple of years back we aquired a pigeon tracing in a similar way.
> 
> The owl looks very imressive.



I don't want to wash the window now! I was thinking, it'll make a great tattoo.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4728708, member: 21629"]I've received somebody's else parcel today. It consists of sneeze, running nose, headache and feeling sh1t.
Looking for* a real owner* to give it back.[/QUOTE]
Do you think they'd want that lot?

You saying your not real!!


----------



## Smithbat (19 Mar 2017)

Yay, I am off for a week, canal boat here we come!!!


----------



## StuAff (19 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4728708, member: 21629"]I've received somebody's else parcel today. It consists of sneeze, running nose, headache and feeling sh1t.
Looking for a real owner to give it back.[/QUOTE]
You need to pass it on…


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4728708, member: 21629"]I've received somebody's else parcel today. It consists of sneeze, running nose, headache and feeling sh1t.
Looking for a real owner to give it back.[/QUOTE]
Who delivers on a Sunday anyway.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> Odd name for an opticians!


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4728748, member: 21629"]That's why it's not mine. I never get parcels on Sundays. Must be a special order. Family size one as there was loads of sneeze, I cannot cope with that lot on my own.[/QUOTE]
Came free, don't keep it all to yourself.


----------



## Speicher (19 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Yay, I am off for a week, canal boat here we come!!!



Sounds good! Have you done it before.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2017)

Evening all, Schrodie has just been honing his shepherding skills on a spider that was walking across the floor. He was very gentle with it until he ate it.


----------



## Katherine (19 Mar 2017)

In contrast to those who had poor service in busy cafes, today I went to the delightful Bowling Green in Rivington. Due to the wet and windy weather, it was unusually virtually empty and the service was prompt and excellent. My toasted teacake was hot and buttery, yummy.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2017)

A much better day today 

Went yellow stickering in Tesco and have enough groceries to last me for a week and a half. Learnt from one of the other regulars that there was a fist fight over stuff last Sunday.  Fortunately it was just her and me today, so all very civilized.

Had a look at the car this morning. It's the hose that feeds into the top of the coolant reservoir that appears to be the problem - was all wet around the jubilee clip. Hopefully five mins with a screwdriver should sort it, assuming that the clip has worked itself loose again. Otherwise it's a fairly simple repair with the right parts. Did check the oil to make sure, but that's all fine.

Set the cat trap up tonight in the hope of catching Mr Gingernuts. I suspect I will catch every cat in the neighbourhood as they attempt to take advantage of a free meal... 

About to indulge in a slice of chocolate cake as I watch Robot Wars on the i-player.


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> Got the wood yet?



My arms are sore from sawing and driving nails, the neighbours are moaning about a huge boat in the garden and now it's stopped raining!


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> My arms are sore from sawing and driving nails, the neighbours are moaning about a huge boat in the garden and now it's stopped raining!



You could turn it upside down and call it a shed


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2017)

I'm eating some 85% Cocoa chocolate, it's very 'chocolaty'


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> My arms are sore from sawing and driving nails, the neighbours are moaning about a huge boat in the garden and now it's stopped raining!


Knock em off the list.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> Knock em off the list.


Or give em the job of 'mucking out' the Lions,Tigers, Wolves,Bears etc accommodation.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Simples, y'all!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvE9zJgm8OY



Go in to town once in the new car, and pictures just keep coming up about it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> Knock em off the list.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOzNAKPCR80


----------



## rikki (20 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOzNAKPCR80



I will have to watch that when I have sound. The subtitles are somewhat confused (I think).


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> A much better day today
> 
> Went yellow stickering in Tesco and have enough groceries to last me for a week and a half. Learnt from one of the other regulars that there was a fist fight over stuff last Sunday.  Fortunately it was just her and me today, so all very civilized.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday for yesterday.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Mar 2017)

It's tipping down outside

Would quite like to go back to bed too


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Happy Birthday for yesterday.


Was it @Reynard ,s birthday yesterday, mine too.


----------



## GM (20 Mar 2017)

Belated Happy Birthday @Reynard and @raleighnut hope it was a good 'un


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Was it @Reynard ,s birthday yesterday, mine too.


Happy Birthday.

You both kept that quiet.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I've been awake since about 1.30 am, having had a boy 2 hours sleep.
> 
> I have a meeting with a potential new employer this afternoon.


Good luck


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Mar 2017)

Just spotted this at the station.











These pesky addictive small wheeled bikes are taking over


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Mar 2017)

Just checked out my stations library.

I may have borrowed a few books


All in a good cause as you have to make a donation to a local children's hospice.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Happy Birthday.
> 
> You both kept that quiet.


Didn't want to be reminded that it's another notch on the yearstick, getting old now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Didn't want to be reminded that it's another notch on the yearstick, getting old now.


Don't think of it in terms of age just that's it's your very own day .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2017)

I think they just said on the telly that the government wants 60% of people to be driving electric cars by 2020. What is 40% of me going to be doing?


----------



## TVC (20 Mar 2017)

Many happy returns to @Reynard and @raleighnut


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2017)

Good morning from a wet Coventry, its a manky Monday here.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2017)

Happy Birthday Yesterday Peeps!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I've been awake since about 1.30 am, having had a boy 2 hours sleep.
> 
> I have a meeting with a potential new employer this afternoon.


Did you have a baby?


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Mar 2017)

@Reynard & @raleighnut I hope you had a great birthday. 

The Fragrant MrsP is off on another one of her daft commutes to work this morning. 

NettieTheDog is snoring beside me, TimmyTheCat is asleep on my lap.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2017)

I thought I would do a bit of Blue Sky thinking as it is grey, damp and miserable out there.

The Madnolia tree in bloom on a sunny day, which now seems a long way off in the past now.


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2017)

Dog sitting duties for daughter number 3 today. Some parents run Dad's Taxi. Not me, I run Dad's boarding kennels.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Did you have a baby?


I read it far worse than that :-/


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Mar 2017)

Happy belated Birthdays to @Reynard and @raleighnut :-)


----------



## hopless500 (20 Mar 2017)

Belated  @Reynard and @raleighnut


----------



## TVC (20 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I've been awake since about 1.30 am, *having had a boy* 2 hours sleep.
> 
> I have a meeting with a potential new employer this afternoon.


TMI


----------



## Katherine (20 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Don't think of it in terms of age just that's it's your very own day .


That's a lovely thing to say. I'll remember that.
It's my little sister's 50th birthday today, yikes!

A very Happy Birthday for yesterday, hope it was a good one. @raleighnut and @Reynard


----------



## potsy (20 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's tipping down outside


Sun is cracking the flags here


----------



## Smithbat (20 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Sounds good! Have you done it before.


 We hired one for a day a couple of years ago, but we have never stayed on one. I am so excited 

Happy birthday @raleighnut and @Reynard


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2017)

My wife bought a construction kit from those Swedish Peeps which we will be building in a while. I must say it isn't as interesting as the ones I get from Airfix and which don't require me to move a lot of furniture.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2017)

This tablet seems to be putting the wrong worms into my mouse.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Mar 2017)

I'm in Swindon at a Costa . 
This is not as interesting as it sounds.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2017)

Happy belated birthday @Reynard and @raleighnut . 
Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2017)

Presence of bats make me fearful of tunnels.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2017)

Happy postbirthdays, @Reynard and @raleighnut . 

I just went through a very windy tunnelly thing under railway bridges. 19mph in one direction. 9mph (with shopping) on the way back.


----------



## User19783 (20 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm in Swindon at a Costa .
> This is not as interesting as it sounds.


We in the outlet center, what fun it is!


----------



## Katherine (20 Mar 2017)

I'm outside the post office. I've just watched the postman try every key on his ring before he could empty the box into his sack, it took him ages.


----------



## roadrash (20 Mar 2017)

roadrash said:


> ive just discovered that my glasses don't fit very well after ive sat on them off to the opticians tomorrow , twisted frame and one lense popping out



glasses now fixed


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Mar 2017)

I have finished painting.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have finished painting.



I will be starting soon but first I've got to empty the boxroom and strip the wall paper.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have finished painting.


Hip hip hooray!


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Mar 2017)

I have a torch on my phone.

I had no idea.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2017)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, ladies & gents 

And belated happy birthday to @raleighnut 

I don't tend to make much of a fuss about birthdays, but chocolate cake was duly consumed here as per tradition. Though looking at the size of the cake, I'll have to  a fair few miles in order to break even on the calories...  Trouble is, I just can't resist chocolatey things


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2017)

It's  here. Even Lexi has finally conceded defeat after several attempts at going outside and is now holed up in her igloo bed by the radiator. Poppy didn't even attempt a constitutional today.

No takers for the trap overnight. Either the rain had something to do with it, or no one around here likes Whiskas. End result is that Mr Gingernuts gets to keep his aforementioned nuts for another day.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4729803, member: 21629"]I'm sick.  still in bed. Sneezing like mad.[/QUOTE]

Hope you feel more chipper soon, hun xxx


----------



## Speicher (20 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have finished painting.



Are you going to frame it?

In other news, I had a long conversation with a Robin yesterday. I was not sure if he was warning me away from his nest, or waiting patiently for me to move from where I had been digging out a large plant. He could investigate the hole for for suitable construction materials, and/or a meal.

Fortunately at that time, no one was walking along the pavement. They would have thought I was talking to my plants. I do talk to the plants, but some peeps find that very amusing. There is also a path along the edge of the field at the end of my back garden. Someone once accused me of talking to the compost heap. That would be very peculiar, as the compost is dead and cannot possibly hear me. I was talking to one of the cats.


----------



## Haitch (20 Mar 2017)

I have just looked for a phrase on the internet using a popular search engine and the only two hits that could be found were both written by me.

Oh dear.


----------



## roadrash (20 Mar 2017)

A belated happy birthday for @Reynard and @raleighnut .

its my granddaughters 10th birthday today, where does time go.....


----------



## TVC (20 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Are you going to frame it?
> 
> *In other news, I had a long conversation with a Robin yesterday.* I was not sure if he was warning me away from his nest, or waiting patiently for me to move from where I had been digging out a large plant. He could investigate the hole for for suitable construction materials, and/or a meal.
> 
> Fortunately at that time, no one was walking along the pavement. They would have thought I was talking to my plants. I do talk to the plants, but some peeps find that very amusing. There is also a path along the edge of the field at the end of my back garden. Someone once accused me of talking to the compost heap. That would be very peculiar, as the compost is dead and cannot possibly hear me. I was talking to one of the cats.


Was he telling you about his Manc cousin and the grumpy lump who keeps forgetting to feed him?


----------



## Speicher (20 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Was he telling you about his Manc cousin and the grumpy lump who keeps forgetting to feed him?



How did you know that?


----------



## TVC (20 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> How did you know that?


We all got a letter about it, it was a.....






wait for it....







here it comes.....




round robin


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have a torch on my phone.
> 
> I had no idea.


Now if it was a blowtorch that would really be useful.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2017)

Swindon Railway Museum is worth a visit if you happen to land there.

I'm having a rest. The hole where the wardrobes should fit wasn't large enough, so with quite a bit of whittling away at the skirting board on one side and removing a section on the other, it may now be large enough. Just.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2017)

Should someone invent the Swiss Army telephone with all of those useful tools?


----------



## hopless500 (20 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have a torch on my phone.
> 
> I had no idea.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Should someone invent the Swiss Army telephone with all of those useful tools?


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2017)

It's stopped raining. Trying to decide whether to go for a ride or not.

Reckon if I go out it'll rain again and if I stay put it won't...


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, ladies & gents
> 
> And belated happy birthday to @raleighnut
> 
> I don't tend to make much of a fuss about birthdays, but chocolate cake was duly consumed here as per tradition. Though looking at the size of the cake, I'll have to  a fair few miles in order to break even on the calories...  Trouble is, I just can't resist chocolatey things


 I don't really make a fuss anymore either.
but I had a bar of 85% Cocoa Solids Chocolate, fairtrade too


----------



## marknotgeorge (20 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4729803, member: 21629"]I'm sick.  still in bed. Sneezing like mad.[/QUOTE]
Oh dear. Drama Queen is ill, too. A nasty cold that's affecting her ears and making her feel dizzy, apparently. Which is why I'm home a bit earlier.

Suppose I'd better get started on the business plan after tea, then...


----------



## marknotgeorge (20 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Three left
> View attachment 343350


Is this you admitting to drinking Fosters?


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Mar 2017)

I put my top on inside out


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Mar 2017)

FabFoodie has left the building. 

With a boot full of bicycles.


----------



## marknotgeorge (20 Mar 2017)

Today I learned about Brigadier Sir Nils Olav, Colonel-in-Chief of the Norwegian King's Guard.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Mar 2017)

Not sure if this is mundane enough for this thread:

Today I did the compulsory basic training course for motorcycles. Somehow I have passed.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Not sure if this is mundane enough for this thread:
> 
> Today I did the compulsory *basic training course for motorcycles*. Somehow I have passed.


You're a motorcycle?


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2017)

Went to the gym with my daughter yesterday. I hurt now !


----------



## potsy (20 Mar 2017)

I have a new (to me) camera to play with, it looks a bit complicated


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> You're a motorcycle?


Yes. Brrrrrm, brrrrmm.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4729803, member: 21629"]I'm sick.  still in bed. Sneezing like mad.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2017)

I've spent most of the afternoon stripping in the box room, stop giggling at the back, wallpaper stripping. Having been here for nine years I've finally started to redecorate the box room.


----------



## potsy (20 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You could always ask CoffeeJo for advice


I have done, she's useless


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Mar 2017)

I am waiting for a bike delivery


----------



## TVC (20 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I have done, she's useless


I'll tell her you said that.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4729803, member: 21629"]I'm sick.  still in bed. Sneezing like mad.[/QUOTE]
Could be this 'ere "manflu" that gets mentioned so often!

You'll beat it.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> Could be this 'ere "manflu" that gets mentioned so often!
> 
> You'll beat it.


You forget that women are capable of 'multitasking' so while us blokes just lay there suffering women are quite capable of coughing, sneezing, farting and weeing themselves whilst still wheezing a request for tea/soup/lemsip. 




















Well Maz can


----------



## gavgav (20 Mar 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Not sure if this is mundane enough for this thread:
> 
> Today I did the compulsory basic training course for motorcycles. Somehow I have passed.


Excellent, well done!!


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4730349, member: 21629"]My sneeze turned into a hybrid of sneeze and cough and I've got sore throat though I don't cough at all.

And my left eye started leaking.

P.S. sick-multitasking is a very good thing ... [/QUOTE]
It's mutated?

Wrap up and keep warm.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2017)

Trap is re-baited and reset. Used some of the fresh mackerel that the girls turned their noses up at last night. Hopefully Mr Gingernuts will like it more than they did. All I can now do is wait. 

Didn't go out for a ride in the end. And yes, the sun came out LOL


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4730373, member: 21629"]I am mutated... I've got *an Alien inside my chest and it's sneezing.* That's why even my ribs are aching.[/QUOTE]
So long as it stays inside you're safe. If what you've got, has been passed onto it, don't let it out!


----------



## TVC (20 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Trap is re-baited and reset. Used some of the fresh mackerel that the girls turned their noses up at last night. Hopefully Mr Gingernuts will like it more than they did. All I can now do is wait.
> 
> Didn't go out for a ride in the end. And yes, the sun came out LOL


Poor Mr Gingernuts, the cruelest cut.


----------



## tyred (20 Mar 2017)

There appears to be strange white stuff falling from the sky. Mana from heaven...


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We all got a letter about it, it was a.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close to a Yellow card that....


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Close to a Yellow card that....


Red card surely.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Red card surely.
> 
> 
> View attachment 343401


Steady....


----------



## Haitch (20 Mar 2017)

On my way to the cinema this evening I stopped at the supermarket to buy some chocolate digestives (milk). The PA system was playing Pretty Vacant by the Pistols. Thank you Mr Muzak.


----------



## Speicher (20 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon stripping in the box room, stop giggling at the back, wallpaper stripping. Having been here for nine years I've finally started to redecorate the box room.



I think that it is best not to rush into these things.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> I've spent most of the afternoon stripping in the box room, stop giggling at the back, wallpaper stripping. Having been here for nine years I've finally started to redecorate the box room.


I'm done :-)
The lad just needs to dismantle the bed so the new carpet can go down.
Hurrah!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2017)

Morning, it is bright and sunny out there at the moment, especially if I open my eyes.

In other news. It fits like a glove, which is a bit of a shame as they were supposed to be cupboards.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2017)

It's nice out.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> It's nice out.


Oh good, I think I'll get mine out....


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Good work FF. That looks fab


Cheers, I served a long apprenticeship under a good teacher....


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh good, I think I'll get mine out....


Well, if you're getting yours out I'll have to get mine out too.


----------



## TVC (21 Mar 2017)

Will you all please put them away, there's a copper about.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2017)

User said:


> That's why Fabbers is waving his truncheon around...


Yeah, she's on the train now....


----------



## TVC (21 Mar 2017)

@User I appear to have made a reservation at the Cambridge Chop House. Tripadvisor suggests it's a good decision, do you concur?


----------



## User19783 (21 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Waiting for my headhunting meeting...


Well?
How did it go?
Or is it too mundane.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2017)

I have a bar of marzipan that I am slowly consuming. It's not the best, made by some Dr. Chappy, so I'm being a martyr and forcing myself to eat it.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2017)

If anyone is about in West Ealing next week I'm in this show, It's like a comedy club, but with magic, it's the longest running Magic Performance venue in London.
http://www.conjuringatthecourt.com/next-show


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I have a bar of marzipan that I am slowly consuming. It's not the best, made by some Dr. Chappy, so I'm being a martyr and forcing myself to eat it.


The proto Mrs FF worked at the Renshaw's marzipan factory in Mitcham when we got married. Before the wedding her colleagues made a giant marzipan phallus and stood it on her desk. Unfortunately it was a very hot July and it kept drooping and her colleague had to keep errrrr.....straightening it!


----------



## perplexed (21 Mar 2017)

I received an email on Monday 20th March to inform me that a courier company would deliver my parcel on Friday.

Friday the 17th March.

This is not helpful.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2017)

The low sunlight is making bits of the garden look pretty at the moment.
Poglet news is that they have all dispersed and are swimming around all over the place. Quite a few of them will no doubt get thinned out by Water Boatmen, Dragonfly Larvae and spiders which are gathering around the edges.


----------



## User19783 (21 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Interesting....
> 
> It was quite informal. A discussion around the creation of this new role within the organisation and the issues they were facing, together with some of the challenges within the NHS system.
> 
> They did suggest they were seeing a number of people, but I've made it clear that if they're interested there's a deadline - which made their ears prick up.




Imo
Don't do it, better the devil you know.

They sound challenging but I am glad you gave them a deadline .

Good luck anyway.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The low sunlight is making bits of the garden look pretty at the moment.
> Poglet news is that they have all dispersed and are swimming around all over the place. Quite a few of them will no doubt get thinned out by Water Boatmen, Dragonfly Larvae and spiders which are gathering around the edges.
> View attachment 343434


Is that bluebells? It'll be ages till we get them up here. Lovely pic.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Interesting....
> 
> It was quite informal. A discussion around the creation of this new role within the organisation and the issues they were facing, together with some of the challenges within the NHS system.
> 
> They did suggest they were seeing a number of people, but I've made it clear that if they're interested there's a deadline - which made their ears prick up.


I do like your style


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that bluebells? It'll be ages till we get them up here. Lovely pic.


Sorry they are those blue bobbly things, I'm not sure of their name. We used to get Bluebells in May but it is now about mid April that we get them .
I just went up to double check as we do have Bluebells but not at the moment. We have got loads of Cowslips though, some of which are just flowering.


----------



## Speicher (21 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry they are those blue bobbly things, I'm not sure of their name. We used to get Bluebells in May but it is now about mid April that we get them .
> I just went up to double check as we do have Bluebells but not at the moment. We have got loads of Cowslips though, some of which are just flowering.



I have something similar to blue blobby things, and I call them Grape Hyacinths.


----------



## Speicher (21 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> If anyone is about in West Ealing next week I'm in this show, It's like a comedy club, but with magic, it's the longest running Magic Performance venue in London.
> http://www.conjuringatthecourt.com/next-show



Why is the top of your head missing? 

Longest running magic Performance? How far is that - twenty miles is a long way to run and juggle.


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2017)

I think I need to seek out a photography course, my extremely limited knowledge when out of 'auto' is worrying


----------



## Speicher (21 Mar 2017)

Here we are! Blue blobby things






http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/plants/plant_finder/plant_pages/5168.shtml


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Mar 2017)




----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2017)

Grown up camera and baby camera


----------



## Speicher (21 Mar 2017)

I am feeling rather sad today. Two weeks ago my next door neighbour died. 

He was not in good health, and had a heart attack. Fortunately this was at home, surrounded by his family. The funeral is tomorrow. He and his wife have only lived next door for about three years, but it is very sad that he died at the age of seventy-two. I already miss his comments about my garden.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2017)

Interesting logo....if viewed at a certain angle....


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have something similar to blue blobby things, and I call them Grape Hyacinths.


I call them varicose veins....


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am feeling rather sad today. Two weeks ago my next door neighbour died.
> 
> He was not in good health, and had a heart attack. Fortunately this was at home, surrounded by his family. The funeral is tomorrow. He and his wife have only lived next door for about three years, but it is very sad that he died at the age of seventy-two. I already miss his comments about my garden.


Sorry to hear this Wol x


----------



## hopless500 (21 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Interesting logo....if viewed at a certain angle....
> 
> View attachment 343445


----------



## hopless500 (21 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am feeling rather sad today. Two weeks ago my next door neighbour died.
> 
> He was not in good health, and had a heart attack. Fortunately this was at home, surrounded by his family. The funeral is tomorrow. He and his wife have only lived next door for about three years, but it is very sad that he died at the age of seventy-two. I already miss his comments about my garden.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> If anyone is about in West Ealing next week I'm in this show, It's like a comedy club, but with magic, it's the longest running Magic Performance venue in London.
> http://www.conjuringatthecourt.com/next-show



Which one are you


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am feeling rather sad today. Two weeks ago my next door neighbour died.
> 
> He was not in good health, and had a heart attack. Fortunately this was at home, surrounded by his family. The funeral is tomorrow. He and his wife have only lived next door for about three years, but it is very sad that he died at the age of seventy-two. I already miss his comments about my garden.


----------



## Speicher (21 Mar 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Which one are you



He is the handsome one that looks like his avatar.


----------



## Speicher (21 Mar 2017)

Thank you everyone for the hugs. Sitting around all day is not going to help. So I am going to start tidying and sweeping the patio in preparation for the better weather and using my new garden chairs. 
I am also going to order some new plants. 

This evening I have some new knitting to start.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2017)

No takers on the trap. Apparently mackerel isn't gourmet enough...


----------



## roadrash (21 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Why is the top of your head missing?
> 
> Longest running magic Performance? How far is that - twenty miles is a long way to run and juggle.



@Speicher The top of his head isn't missing ,ita a magic trick, hes good isn't he


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Which one are you



I'm the one wearing a red tie. 



Speicher said:


> Why is the top of your head missing?



I'm hiding the rabbit.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2017)

Right, going to do the litter trays and then I'm heading off for a ride. Looks like the wind is dropping some, which is good


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2017)

I used to enjoy doing magic tricks, but then somebody stole my props and I became disillusioned....


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I used to enjoy doing magic tricks, but then somebody stole my props and I became disillusioned....



so, what happened after that, did you eventually get your props back?


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> so, what happened after that, did you eventually get your props back?


....I never had any....nor could I do any magic....and I'm quite bad at making-up jokes too....


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....I never had any....nor could I do any magic....and I'm quite bad at making-up jokes too....



No, the joke was quite good, but my reply when spoken has been known to kill a joke stone dead, give it a try.


----------



## TVC (21 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I used to enjoy doing magic tricks, but then somebody stole my props and I became disillusioned....


And you threatened me with a yellow card


----------



## hopless500 (21 Mar 2017)

I've cleaned (not very well, admittedly) a bike, checked tyre size for a spare inner tube for my Stowaway's trip to Cambridge and squirted WD40 over lots of bike bits.
*Place holder for fainting smiley*


----------



## hopless500 (21 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4731287, member: 21629"]My head still feels like made of stone. At least that horrible killer sneeze has stopped.[/QUOTE]


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2017)

@hopless500 quiz for today, name that UFO


----------



## hopless500 (21 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> @hopless500 quiz for today, name that UFO
> 
> View attachment 343476


Enterprise


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> I sympathise! I've had the killer cough since last Friday night, and now the headcold symptoms and sneezing has begun . Not fair, when I coughed all the way through December last year.


That's definitely not fair, I had similar in December and am now surrounded by others at work who are coughing and spluttering their way through the day as the latest strain goes around, I fear I will catch it soon.


----------



## Asa Post (21 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> @hopless500 quiz for today, name that UFO



Great Tit?


----------



## roadrash (21 Mar 2017)

Asa Post said:


> Great Tit?[/QUOTE
> 
> ^^^^^^the bird or potsy^^^^^^


----------



## summerdays (21 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> @hopless500 quiz for today, name that UFO
> 
> View attachment 343476


Goldfinch?


----------



## Asa Post (21 Mar 2017)

roadrash said:


> ^^^^^^the bird or potsy^^^^^^


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Goldfinch?


The tail feathers look a little short for a great tit and they do have dark and light feathers so it could be a goldfinch. In all honesty, though, without a visible head or good lighting, I would wait until it comes back so we can get a proper photo.


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2017)

It was that long ago I've forgotten what it was


----------



## Katherine (21 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Thank you everyone for the hugs. Sitting around all day is not going to help. So I am going to start tidying and sweeping the patio in preparation for the better weather and using my new garden chairs.
> I am also going to order some new plants.
> 
> This evening I have some new knitting to start.


Did your plan work? Hope tomorrow is as best as it be.


----------



## lutonloony (21 Mar 2017)

Strong wind tonight, and the weather's no better


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2017)

I'm knackered, yoga this morning, tidied the garden after dinner and stripped most of the rest of the box room, I've had a busy day.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2017)

Was blowing a hooly when I went out for a ride earlier... 21 really tough miles.

Think I earned that slice of chocolate cake


----------



## Speicher (21 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> Did your plan work? Hope tomorrow is as best as it be.



Yes, the patio got sweeped and tidied. It was not too strenous, and I felt better for doing something constructive. 

I am not going to the funeral, some of the other neighbours are going. I shall support my neighbour as best I can in the coming months or years.


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I used to enjoy doing magic tricks, but then somebody stole my props and I became disillusioned....


Did your wand go all droopy?


----------



## slowmotion (22 Mar 2017)

I put a 4.5 litre jar of Swarfega Heavy industrial hand cleaner under the basin in the loo. That's the only place I could find to store it conveniently. It's got Polygrains for extra efficiency, it says.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I put a 4.5 litre jar of Swarfega Heavy industrial hand cleaner under the basin in the loo. That's the only place I could find to store it conveniently. It's got Polygrains for extra efficiency, it says.


Be careful you don't get any on the toilet paper!


----------



## slowmotion (22 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> Be careful you don't get any on the toilet paper!


Top tip!


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2017)

I've just eaten a Hot Cross Bun
And it's not even Easter yet!


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just eaten a Hot Cross Bun
> And it's not even Easter yet!


Just had a pizza, and it's not a Monday.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Mar 2017)

I don't feel very well. I think I have cold, I ache, my head hurts and my nose is stuffy. 

This particularly frustrating because I'm supposed to be donating platelets today. I shall have to cancel.


----------



## GM (22 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I don't feel very well. I think I have cold, I ache, my head hurts and my nose is stuffy.
> 
> This particularly frustrating because I'm supposed to be donating platelets today. I shall have to cancel.





Hope you can make it disappear by next Thursday!


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> GWS
> 
> (And don't sneeze in this direction)



Cheers!


----------



## lutonloony (22 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Was blowing a hooly when I went out for a ride earlier... 21 really tough miles.
> 
> Think I earned that slice of chocolate cake


I'd have thought 2 slices


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Here we are! Blue blobby things
> 
> View attachment 343441
> 
> ...


That's what they is. I knew they were called something.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Mar 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Top tip!


Don't get it on your tip either


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2017)

The camera lens filters that arrived in the post and that I tried out up the garden yesterday have now been posted. I can't wait for them to arrive.

I take most of my pictures set on automatic, although I did try using the camera with filters set on aperture priority setting yesterday. I will have to see how they turned out.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Are those the plastic micro-beads that don't break down and eventually enter the food chain?



Yes those that people are trying to get banned


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I don't feel very well. I think I have cold, I ache, my head hurts and my nose is stuffy.
> 
> This particularly frustrating because I'm supposed to be donating platelets today. I shall have to cancel.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> @hopless500 quiz for today, name that UFO
> 
> View attachment 343476


The end of one of those branches looks like a ferret peeping through a knot hole?


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Mar 2017)

It was so light at 5.30 this morning that I had to check my watch to make sure I wasnt an hour late for work.


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Goldfinch?


Having just looked back at yesterday's pics I can confirm that @summerdays was correct.

Don't think I've ever said that before


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> It was so light at 5.30 this morning that I had to check my watch to make sure I wasnt an hour late for work.


It's been nice these last few days setting off for work just after 6am and it already light, all change this weekend though, back to darkness for the commute.
On the up side it should be light when I finish


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2017)

I think I had better get my hair cut as I'm starting to look like a mad professor. Mind you looks can be deceptive.


----------



## mybike (22 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Why is the top of your head missing?
> 
> Longest running magic Performance? How far is that - twenty miles is a long way to run and juggle.



They are concentrating on the smile.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Mar 2017)

Well that was a lousy nights sleep, couldn't settle or get warm so feeling very  this morning. May need a dram tonight before I tuck in for the night.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Mar 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Well that was a lousy nights sleep, couldn't settle or get warm so feeling very  this morning. May need a dram tonight before I tuck in for the night.


I went to bed at 7.40 last night as I was so .
I reckon I must have been asleep by 8pm - woke up at 3am and went online for an hour and then fell asleep again until just before the alarm at 6.30. Think I got a good 9 hours in


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I went to bed at 7.40 last night as I was so .
> I reckon I must have been asleep by 8pm - woke up at 3am and went online for an hour and then fell asleep again until just before the alarm at 6.30. Think I got a good 9 hours in



Trouble is, it is so cold and dark early that I just want to curl up and hibernate.


----------



## mybike (22 Mar 2017)

I wish to complain to whoever it is that keeps moving my feet further away. Putting on shoes & socks is getting to be hard work.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> I wish to complain to whoever it is that keeps moving my feet further away. Putting on shoes & socks is getting to be hard work.


I've been suffering from this issue over the last couple of years


----------



## hopless500 (22 Mar 2017)

My paintings have been delivered to Ramsgate Art to go on display from next month 
Many thanks to the lovely @Hill Wimp for delivering them for me


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2017)

I have to go and see my doctor this morning, first visit, as my old doctor left practice.Dark and -3C here, we set clocks back a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Are those the plastic micro-beads that don't break down and eventually enter the food chain?


Well, polyethylene is listed as one of the ingredients so you may be right. Anyway, my hands are clean.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2017)

My neighbor was throwing away his old water barrel, a fine old one made of oak. I watched the kids helping him carry it to the street with great effort. I then asked him for it, as I want to use it to grow potatoes. Then, I tilted it on its' side and rolled it up to my garden.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> My neighbor was throwing away his old water barrel, a fine old one made of oak. I watched the kids helping him carry it to the street with great effort. I then asked him for it, as I want to use it to grow potatoes. Then, I tilted it on its' side and rolled it up to my garden.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Not metaphorically.


You can get hand cleansers with Pumice but they tend to block the trap in sinks eventually, the idea of the polymer microbeads was they were lighter and didn't do this. No-one thought about what happened to them once they'd gone down the plughole though.


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2017)

It's finally stopped raining


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2017)

Today's weather can only be described as spiteful.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I can recommend Soberano 5 Spanish Brandy.


Yes another vote from me, it's lovely stuff.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> My neighbor was throwing away his old water barrel, a fine old one made of oak. I watched the kids helping him carry it to the street with great effort. I then asked him for it, as I want to use it to grow potatoes. Then, I tilted it on its' side and rolled it up to my garden.



Brilliant.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> My neighbor was throwing away his old water barrel, a fine old one made of oak. I watched the kids helping him carry it to the street with great effort. I then asked him for it, as I want to use it to grow potatoes. Then, I tilted it on its' side and rolled it up to my garden.


With knowhow like that you're a real roll model.


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My paintings have been delivered to Ramsgate Art to go on display from next month
> Many thanks to the lovely @Hill Wimp for delivering them for me







Gravity Aided said:


> My neighbor was throwing away his old water barrel, a fine old one made of oak. I watched the kids helping him carry it to the street with great effort. I then asked him for it, as I want to use it to grow potatoes. Then, I tilted it on its' side and rolled it up to my garden.


----------



## GM (22 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My paintings have been delivered to Ramsgate Art to go on display from next month
> Many thanks to the lovely @Hill Wimp for delivering them for me



Excellent, I hope it goes well. Be nice to see them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> With knowhow like that you're a real roll model.


Grew up in an area of industrial distilling on a mahoosive scale. Much of the alcohol used to make spirits comes from Peoria and Pekin, Illinois, which are right near the corn growing and processing centers. Oh, and canned pumpkin also.


----------



## derrick (22 Mar 2017)

I have run out of lining paper, the bedroom will not get finished this week.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2017)

You know it's grim when Lexi doesn't want to go out. She seems to think the weather is my fault. 

No action on the cat trap overnight, but once again, hardly surprising.

Got a nice chicken, leek and ham hock pie for tonight.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2017)

lutonloony said:


> I'd have thought 2 slices



You haven't seen the size of the cake  One slice is about as far as I can manage 

It's a very nice cake though


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Mar 2017)

It's very bitter outside and it's raining.

The carpenter is in making a fitted wardrobe/cupboard for the spare bedroom today.

Stuff from the spare bedroom is littered about the house

It's all going on.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2017)

Rain's just about stopped here. Should be dry until the evening. Or at least that's what the forecast says.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2017)

User said:


> They've come back asking what sort of salary I'm looking for...



Oooo, neat.

Spoke too soon. It's raining again. And the sun is out. At the same time. But I can see a beautiful rainbow through the window in the hallway.


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2017)

Blimey I only nipped out for a bottle of milk, just seen the news


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Blimey I only nipped out for a bottle of milk, just seen the news



Just turned the telly on after seeing a friend's post on FB...


----------



## summerdays (22 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Having just looked back at yesterday's pics I can confirm that @summerdays was correct.
> 
> Don't think I've ever said that before


I'm (nearly) always correct..... (well in my head anyway)


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I saw this on Twitter and thought of @potsy
> 
> View attachment 343605
> 
> ...


Did you take that with your iphone?

Once I get my photography skills up a bit that is the kid of quality you can expect from me when I put pics up in here


----------



## Haitch (22 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 343605




_R is for red like the robin's red breast,
Of all the Christmas colours, I love it the best._

That little ditty has been going round in my head incessantly ever since I was a seven-year-old in the Greenfield Street Christmas pageant.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> You haven't seen the size of the cake  One slice is about as far as I can manage
> 
> It's a very nice cake though



It's this one: https://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=261722967

I picked it up on yellow sticker for £3...


----------



## TVC (22 Mar 2017)

What a surprise, we are off to the theatre again tonight. "The Play That Goes Wrong". Should be laughs.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Not metaphorically.


Fear not. When 4.5 litres of Pure Virtue is capable of removing glue and grease from my hands, I'll be the first to use it.


----------



## marknotgeorge (22 Mar 2017)

I fixed my car key today with the help of the little paper circles out of my hole-punch. The lock button was getting a bit recalcitrant, so I opened it up to find the rubber sheet inside that acts as a spring for the button was beginning to split, thus it wasn't transmitting the force of the button push to the microswitch on the PCB. Hole-punch circles are just the right size. Three of those, and job's a good'un.

Also, the tide of emails offering logo design, website design and even accountancy (I kid you not - I'm writing a bookkeeping web app and those are the only things people are offering me). Only the one today from the domain name supplier that gave me a free domain when I formed the company, offering to sell me one for 30p. Yay.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2017)

Well, that pie was really disappointing... Tescos "Finest" chicken, ham hock and leek... Skimpy on the filling and pastry like a shoe sole. Fortunately only 75p on YS, would have been truly peeved if I'd have paid the full whack of £2.50...

Actually, not sure I'd buy it again, even if I ran across it on YS for less than 75p...


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Mar 2017)

Had a great 20 mile blast with @Salty seadog this evening followed by a humongous Shepherds pie made by @Hill Wimp.
Does life get any better?


----------



## TVC (22 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Enjoy yourselves


That was the most I have laughed at the theatre, apart perhaps at Monty Python. A thoroughly silly show, and much needed this evening.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2017)

Sometimes one needs a good dose of silliness


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Well, that pie was really disappointing... Tescos "Finest" chicken, ham hock and leek... Skimpy on the filling and pastry like a shoe sole. Fortunately only 75p on YS, would have been truly peeved if I'd have paid the full whack of £2.50...
> 
> Actually, not sure I'd buy it again, even if I ran across it on YS for less than 75p...



Tesco do a good pepperoni pizza, never thought I would say that!


----------



## Speicher (22 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Had a great 20 mile blast with @Salty seadog this evening followed by a humongous Shepherds pie made by @Hill Wimp.
> Does life get any better?



What did you have for dessert? Treacle sponge?


----------



## Speicher (22 Mar 2017)

The nice man from Ocado will be delivering some kamut flour in my order tomorrow, along with Yorkshire Provender soups.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> What did you have for dessert? Treacle sponge?


Sadly not.... there wouldn't have been room anyhow :-)


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Tesco do a good pepperoni pizza, never thought I would say that!



They have some really nice things - their "vegetarian kitchen" butternut squash and spinach lasagne is amazing. 

Though yellow stickering has thrown up a few clunkers as well. You know how it is; you think _oh, it's only 50p, I'll try that_, or something along those lines. Strangely, two recent clunkers have been "Finest" pies. I obviously don't learn


----------



## Speicher (23 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sadly not.... there wouldn't have been room anyhow :-)



This evening for dessert I had treacle tart and ice cream and then ice cream with treacle tart.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Had a great 20 mile blast with @Salty seadog this evening followed by a humongous Shepherds pie made by @Hill Wimp.
> Does life get any better?


Peas or corn as the veg?


----------



## slowmotion (23 Mar 2017)

My bum hurts. So do my legs. I got on the bike again after a few weeks absence and I suffered. It was only nineteen miles and The Grim Reaper seems to be whispering in my ear.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2017)

slowmotion said:


> My bum hurts. So do my legs. I got on the bike again after a few weeks absence and I suffered. It was only nineteen miles and* The Grim Reaper seems to be whispering in my ear.*


I've not done anything of the sort!

He's making it all up.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> I've not done anything of the sort!
> 
> He's making it all up.


Hmmm.... I think your twin brother might be in charge of road surface maintenance in the London Borough of Camden. A shocking sadist.


----------



## summerdays (23 Mar 2017)

Morning.... some idiot  forgot to charge their phone last night before going to bed.... its on charge now... so far it's gone from 1% to 50% and it's got another 35 mins to charge the rest.... knowing my luck I'll forget the phone


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2017)

As of yesterday I'm now an Avon lady. Anyone want a catalogue?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> This evening for dessert I had treacle tart and ice cream and then ice cream with treacle tart.


Heavenly :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> As of yesterday I'm now an Avon lady. Anyone want a catalogue?


Ding-dong.....


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I have a specific place in the kitchen where I put my phone to charge (it's where I leave my keys, wallet, etc. so I always know exactly where to find them). Mr R simply dumps his stuff wherever he takes it out of his pocket.
> 
> He has the annoying habit, despite having chargers all over the house, of unplugging my phone and plugging his in to charge instead - and then leaving my phone unplugged when he's finished.



I've got one of these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01I36RDQG/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item

sat next to the computer I use for phone and tablet charging, I've also got a miniature deckchair I brought out of a charity shop sitting on the mantelpiece and keep the phone on there.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Peas or corn as the veg?


Well that's an interesting question....
It all depends on your definition of 'Shepherds Pie'! @Hill Wimp has moved the concept on a bit. Courgette, Celeriac, Leek and Carrot are involved vegwise. A little chorizo adds zing. Now you may be a bit perplexed if a traditionalist, but let me tell you that however you might describe it, it is a flavoursome tour de force!


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I need some more Skin So Soft before we go to India. Can I order online but credit it to your agent number?



Yes you can I'll pm you my online store!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I've gone back to them, explaining what my base salary is - and how I can get up to 25% PRP on top of that... which takes the total significantly over what they were initially offering. I've given them a minimum figure in the AfC Band 9 region I'm looking for...
> 
> ...and I've made it clear I want to continue working from home. Let's see what they come back with.


Computer says no....


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Where I leave my phone in the kitchen has two double sockets (one of which has an iPhone charger permanently plugged into it) each of which also has two USB charging slots. So there's a total of 8 places he could plug his phone in...
> 
> ...and yet he always seems to find it necessary to unplug mine.


I think you need to beat some ettiquette into him with a large blunt kitchen utensil....


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I have a specific place in the kitchen where I put my phone to charge (it's where I leave my keys, wallet, etc. so I always know exactly where to find them). Mr R simply dumps his stuff wherever he takes it out of his pocket.
> 
> He has the annoying habit, despite having chargers all over the house, of unplugging my phone and plugging his in to charge instead - and then leaving my phone unplugged when he's finished.






dave r said:


> I've got one of these
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01I36RDQG/ref=pe_385721_37986871_TE_item
> 
> sat next to the computer I use for phone and tablet charging, I've also got a miniature deckchair I brought out of a charity shop sitting on the mantelpiece and keep the phone on there.



We've got some of these, saves chargers uglying up the place.

@User you should have a pm.



Fab Foodie said:


> Well that's an interesting question....
> It all depends on your definition of 'Shepherds Pie'! @Hill Wimp has moved the concept on a bit. Courgette, Celeriac, Leek and Carrot are involved vegwise. A little chorizo adds zing. Now you may be a bit perplexed if a traditionalist, but let me tell you that however you might describe it, it is a flavoursome tour de force!



Let us know when it's on the menu again, I'll be round for me tea.


----------



## Haitch (23 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Courgette, Celeriac, Leek and Carrot ... chorizo ... a flavoursome tour de force!



Little to argue with about that!


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> That'll make you one of the highest paid Uber drivers in the country, Reg



Naughty...but funny.


----------



## GM (23 Mar 2017)

I put some items on our local FreeCycle last night, and someone's coming today to pick them up. Excellent way to get rid of your junk stuff


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Well, polyethylene is listed as one of the ingredients so you may be right. Anyway, my hands are clean.


Way back in the mists of time the mechanics in the garage used to mix hand cleaner with sawdust to absorb the oil and grime off their hands. It was a very successful way of cleaning them.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Well, that pie was really disappointing... Tescos "Finest" chicken, ham hock and leek... Skimpy on the filling and pastry like a shoe sole. Fortunately only 75p on YS, would have been truly peeved if I'd have paid the full whack of £2.50...
> 
> Actually, not sure I'd buy it again, even if I ran across it on YS for less than 75p...


Would it be any good if you had a hole in your shoe though?


----------



## GM (23 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Way back in the mists of time the mechanics in the garage used to mix hand cleaner with sawdust to absorb the oil and grime off their hands. It was a very successful way of cleaning them.



That's a good tip. We used to mix a little sharp sand in with it, made your hands nice and soft.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2017)

I have just been walked over by the kitten and allowed to stroke him, I did get a soft little purr in my ear for doing so. I'm not sure if he was being friendly or telling me that he wants to have his seat for a nap.
The rain has stopped but it is grey outside, I caught the scent of the Madnolia being wafted on the wind when I went out to put some bird food in the feeder.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well that's an interesting question....
> It all depends on your definition of 'Shepherds Pie'! @Hill Wimp has moved the concept on a bit. Courgette, Celeriac, Leek and Carrot are involved vegwise. A little chorizo adds zing. Now you may be a bit perplexed if a traditionalist, but let me tell you that however you might describe it, it is a flavoursome tour de force!


Sounds like Mrs. GA and her hamburger casserole, though sometimes casseroles get imported from the more Swedish part of Illinois. The hamburger casserole is like Sheperds' Pie, but with ground beef, onions and garlic, tater tots, and mushroom gravy atop.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well that's an interesting question....
> It all depends on your definition of 'Shepherds Pie'! @Hill Wimp has moved the concept on a bit. Courgette, Celeriac, Leek and Carrot are involved vegwise. A little chorizo adds zing. Now you may be a bit perplexed if a traditionalist, but let me tell you that however you might describe it, it is a flavoursome tour de force!


Don't forget the Worcester Sauce and wholegrain mustard in the mash.

I like to be eclectic


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Don't forget the Worcester Sauce and wholegrain mustard in the mash.
> 
> I like to be eclectic


Not half....will be having some for lunch soon :-)))))


----------



## Speicher (23 Mar 2017)

My treacle sponge pudding was described by my Brother as a "Treacle Mountain".

Peeps do know, don't they, that it is not me on the bicycle, it is my cousin called "Treacle"?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Don't forget the Worcester Sauce and wholegrain mustard in the mash.
> 
> I like to be eclectic


Have you tried some finely chopped mushrooms in the filling, a fairly new discovery of mine (couple of yrs ago)


----------



## hopless500 (23 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Have you tried some finely chopped mushrooms in the filling, a fairly new discovery of mine (couple of yrs ago)


Mine nearly always has mushrooms in it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Have you tried some finely chopped mushrooms in the filling, a fairly new discovery of mine (couple of yrs ago)


TBH whatever is in the fridge veg wise will get added. No two dishes are ever the same.


----------



## potsy (23 Mar 2017)

Rob bracing himself in the Mancland wind.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Mine nearly always has mushrooms in it.


I was cooking a Shepherds pie with left-over Lamb leg minced but there wasn't that much so I thought about just making a small one but then thought I'd try 'bulking it up' with the 4/5 mushrooms that were looking a bit 'tired' in the fridge and make the normal sized one so it lasted us for 2 meals.

They're now a part of my normal recipe for Shepherds Pie or Cottage Pie (Beef Mince)


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2017)

I'm having two...yes two sausage sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm having two...yes two sausage sandwiches for lunch.


Is that two sausage sarnies or two sausage sarnies?


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2017)

Sat in a boat on the river Trent having had a lovely roast lunch, I suspect I will be asleep on the coach home.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2017)

I caught the No1 bus into town this morning. 
On the way back, interestingly, I used the No2 bus that leaves from, and arrives back, at the same bus stops.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> Is that two sausage sarnies or two sausage sarnies?



Two sandwiches with sausages in them. I hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> Two sandwiches with sausages in them. I hope that clears it up for you.


You might have one two sausage sarnie though!


----------



## postman (23 Mar 2017)

Slightly deep cut on one finger.The typing one.Cut myself with a Stanley knife while cutting roof felting.Why do i bother.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Would it be any good if you had a hole in your shoe though?



Not sure it would have improved the pie. The pastry, hole or no, was tough. 

A hole in my shoe is another matter.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> Slightly deep cut on one finger.The typing one.Cut myself with a Stanley knife while cutting roof felting.Why do i bother.



Ouch!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2017)

Today things are mostly falling. One Egg when preparing breakfast, and just now a brand spanking new jar of sliced Gherkins fell from the cupboard as I was putting stuff away from the dishwasher.
If anything else falls, I'm not cleaning the kitchen floor for a third time......


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2017)

I'm assuming you've been having feline "help" with said falling items. 

I have one particular memory of a tortoiseshell kitten, a jar of pickled beetroot and cleaning the kitchen (and kitten) at eleven at night...


----------



## TVC (23 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today things are mostly falling. One Egg when preparing breakfast, and just now a brand spanking new jar of sliced Gherkins fell from the cupboard as I was putting stuff away from the dishwasher.
> If anything else falls, I'm not cleaning the kitchen floor for a third time......


I think the boss might have something to say about that. A jar of gherkins is one of the staples in our house too, along with a jar of chilli peppers.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2017)

Sod all the depressing stuff on the news. Gonna go rescue the laundry from the machine, then I'm going to go for a nice bike ride.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I think the boss might have something to say about that. A jar of gherkins is one of the staples in our house too, along with a jar of chilli peppers.


Gherkins


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Mar 2017)

User said:


> *Crosses @Hill Wimp off the list for the gherkin and gin cocktail*


----------



## postman (23 Mar 2017)

Shed roof now watertight.I also decided to add four battens two to the roof line.Even though there is only one join t,plus two to the edges of the roof,so the wind cannot get underneath and rip it.The shed looked like a Bobby Charlton haircut from the 60's.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2017)

The butter is too cold for the Carrs Water Biscuits and they keep breaking. It is most vexing.


----------



## roadrash (23 Mar 2017)

@CarlP try doing it yourself then (great typo .... butler)


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2017)

roadrash said:


> @CarlP try doing it yourself then (great typo .... butler)


gah! Bloody iPhone and typing without reading glasses!


----------



## marknotgeorge (23 Mar 2017)

I've done a lot of brain-work today. My head's still spinning!


----------



## TVC (23 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I've done a lot of brain-work today. My head's still spinning!


Me too, fortunately the pub is open and they sell scrummy food as well as Old Original.

Laters


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Me too, fortunately the pub is open and they sell scrummy food as well as Old Original.
> 
> Laters


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Where I leave my phone in the kitchen has two double sockets (one of which has an iPhone charger permanently plugged into it) each of which also has two USB charging slots. So there's a total of 8 places he could plug his phone in...
> 
> ...and yet he always seems to find it necessary to unplug mine.



Haha, you haven't upset him have you Reg?


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well that's an interesting question....
> It all depends on your definition of 'Shepherds Pie'! @Hill Wimp has moved the concept on a bit. Courgette, Celeriac, Leek and Carrot are involved vegwise. A little chorizo adds zing. Now you may be a bit perplexed if a traditionalist, but let me tell you that however you might describe it, it is a flavoursome tour de force!


Celeriac.... That's what it was, I kept thinking it had cumin in. I know it's not the same but that's what my brain couldn't let go of.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm having two...yes two sausage sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Gherkins


Love gherkins


----------



## hopless500 (23 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> The butter is too cold for the Carrs Water Biscuits and they keep breaking. It is most vexing.


Stick 'em back together with a bit of cambazola


----------



## Haitch (23 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Love gherkins



In my brief span in this life I have already worked in three gherkin pickling factories.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2017)

I thought I would let you know of a little known secret about the new pedestrian footbridge over the railway at Chippenham railway station. Due to the electriffication of the line and the fact that the old one was rusting away a new much taller bridge was built, apparently it is the only one on the line that does not have a roof, but do not worry if you are using the bridge in the heat of the summer as the staff on the platform have a key to unlock the windows to let in fresh air?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I'm going camping with him this weekend. He should be bloody grateful!


Is that in a tent or walking down the road/sitting in a pub saying "Oooh look at her, well I never" in the stylee of Larry Grayson.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Both!


----------



## TVC (23 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Is that in a tent or walking down the road/sitting in a pub saying "Oooh look at her, well I never" in the stylee of Larry Grayson.


So you've met Reg then.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Don't spoil the mystique...


I have a younger sister who describes herself as a 'Fag Hag' and have met most of her friends and heard all the 'jokes' they come out with like "what's the difference between a gay man and a straight man? - About 8 pints" so for me what others get up to in their private lives has never bothered me in the slightest, each to their own.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Mar 2017)

I am just back from playing 5s.
I am off work tomorrow.
I has beer in the fridge.


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2017)

Another busy day. Out this morning for a boat trip on the Trent with the other senior's, complete with a rather nice lunch. Back home to an hour in the garden, half a dozen plants moved and two budleah's pruned. After tea I was back to stripping wall paper, I finally finished stripping the box room, I'll start stripping the paint on Monday. I'm knackered now and looking forward to bed time.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2017)

Had a lovely ride this afternoon. Had attempted 40k, but traffic and bad maths put pay to that.  Ended up 5k short. Oops...

Bruised ego duly salved with a nice plate of bacon and eggs. 

Car goes for its MOT tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully they'll have a look at the leaky hose for me as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2017)

I am making a lasagna, although I keep falling asleep as it is baking. Still cold here, 40'sF, but due for 70'sF tomorrow, and general improvement. There may be rain.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2017)

I am eating chocolate cake


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2017)

Someone has been in the trap and had a free meal without triggering the darned thing. It's the first trap action all week, though to be fair, the weather's been pretty pants up until today.

Rebaited and reset. And now I'm off to the Land of Nod via a hot bath.


----------



## Motobecane (24 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Someone has been in the trap and had a free meal without triggering the darned thing. It's the first trap action all week, though to be fair, the weather's been pretty pants up until today.
> 
> Rebaited and reset. And now I'm off to the Land of Nod via a hot bath.



I missed what you are trying to trap. Mice?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2017)

Just back from w*rk; quick glass of vino and a lemon doughnut...
I thought I had the doughnut with the filling insertion point upwards.

Turns out that it was an imposter hole! The actual hole was at the bottom and I squirted my chest, with lemon curd, on the first bite.


----------



## mybike (24 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> Is that a two sausage sarny or two sausage sarnies?



ftfy


----------



## mybike (24 Mar 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I caught the No1 bus into town this morning.
> On the way back, interestingly, I used the No2 bus that leaves from, and arrives back, at the same bus stops.



Our No1 bus oes up our road, the No2 bus no longer does so.



Fab Foodie said:


> Today things are mostly falling. One Egg when preparing breakfast, and just now a brand spanking new jar of sliced Gherkins fell from the cupboard as I was putting stuff away from the dishwasher.
> If anything else falls, I'm not cleaning the kitchen floor for a third time......



At least you won't have to eat the gherkins.



CarlP said:


> The butter is too cold for the Carrs Water Biscuits and they keep breaking. It is most vexing.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2017)

No one has put the news quiz up yet.


----------



## mybike (24 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> No one has put the news quiz up yet.



Disgraceful, it oughtened to be allowed


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> Our No1 bus oes up our road, the No2 bus no longer does so.


There is another bus that goes along my road. As I never need to catch it, I can't remember the number. 
I'll let you know later as I have to go into town soon.


----------



## mybike (24 Mar 2017)

For those who remember it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwO0TxqCkGk

Much prefer this, if we are marching the toys around.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2017)

If we're talking Tin Soldiers and music, then may I offer this piece of fabness!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vWTtx_PxPo


----------



## summerdays (24 Mar 2017)

User said:


> And my visa was confirmed about 12 hours after submission.


Don't outstay your visa! Friends accidently did that and ended up trying to explain to the authorities why they were a day or two late leaving the country (I can't remember the exact circumstances but he'd been working there for 18 months, and then went back on a holiday or something like that).


----------



## mybike (24 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwO0TxqCkGk
> 
> Much prefer this, if we are marching the toys around.




Sadly what I was referring to was not transmitted to the colonies.



Fab Foodie said:


> If we're talking Tin Soldiers and music, then may I offer this piece of fabness!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vWTtx_PxPo




Likewise, I suspect you are too young.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2017)

User said:


> And my visa was confirmed about 12 hours after submission.


They'll let anybody in....


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> Sadly what I was referring to was not transmitted to the colonies.
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, I suspect you are too young.


Don't be too sure....


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2017)

User said:


> All I can say is at least I'm not as bad as Bill Oddy....


....'s not much of an approval really.....


----------



## mybike (24 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Don't be too sure....



Remember, we've seen a recent daguerreotype.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> Remember, we've seen a recent daguerreotype.


Yeah, but I look young for my age.....


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Mar 2017)

User said:


> True.... I wouldn't have guessed you were 106 - I'd have said mid-90s.


1890s?


----------



## Speicher (24 Mar 2017)

Is anyone else trying to avoid Ned Rose Day? I do not mind in the slightest what other people think is fun for fund raising, but I would like to quietly ignore it.


----------



## Speicher (24 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yeah, but I look young for my age.....



Can you start acting your age instead of your shoe size?


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2017)

How is it with all the combined talent available to the BBC and the RND people, do they manage to make it programs, events and entertainment that is utter shoot?


----------



## potsy (24 Mar 2017)

I'm just back from a bike ride  my second this year.


----------



## marknotgeorge (24 Mar 2017)

I have just installed a new printer with a Centronics port that's going to gather dust, which came with both EU and UK power leads (not including the lead for the thead printer the new one has replaced. Well done, HP...


----------



## potsy (24 Mar 2017)

User said:


> All I can say is at least I'm not as bad as Bill Oddy....


I like him


----------



## mybike (24 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is anyone else trying to avoid Ned Rose Day? I do not mind in the slightest what other people think is fun for fund raising, but I would like to quietly ignore it.



I enquired why the ladies in the pasty shop were gaily attired, hadn't realised & still don't care.


----------



## mybike (24 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I have just installed a new printer with a Centronics port that's going to gather dust, which came with both EU and UK power leads (not including the lead for the thead printer the new one has replaced. Well done, HP...



Go networked.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2017)

Motobecane said:


> I missed what you are trying to trap. Mice?



Am trying to trap a feral male cat so that he can get neutered. He is making a pest of himself by beating up the neighbour's elderly cat, though the girls have given him pretty short shrift. And he's spraying on everything in sight.  He'll be far less of a nuisance with his pompoms removed.

Someone had another free meal out of the trap during the night without stepping on the kickplate and triggering the flap. Have had some useful tips from a friend who regularly traps ferals, so will put them into action after the weekend.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> How do you know it's feral, and doesn't belong to someone?



He's scruffy, skinny, battle-scarred and scared of people. Plus I live in a rural area near two feral colonies that our branch of CP keeps an eye on. If I catch him, he will be checked for a chip as a matter of course, but he *will* be leaving the vets without his crown jewels.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2017)

If he's neutered, he will get back to a decent weight, won't be roaming looking for girls (which is why he comes here, though mine are spayed) and he won't be picking up anymore injuries through fighting. Even if he does belong to someone, which I seriously doubt, he'll be a much happier cat for it.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2017)

More often than not, it's ignorance, a "can't be arsed attitude" or a "I want to breed moggy kittens to make money" that leaves cats unneutered. That and the fact that young cats get abandoned when it's time to go to the vet for the snip because a) people don't want to pay (which is ridiculous, because we run a neuter your cat for a fiver scheme) and b) because it's not a cute kitten anymore.

Three years ago, our branch removed 42 cats from one house as a result of "I want to breed kittens to make money". We're still dealing with the consequences of that three years down the line as a result of temperament issues, inbreeding etc...


----------



## lutonloony (24 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is anyone else trying to avoid Ned Rose Day? I do not mind in the slightest what other people think is fun for fund raising, but I would like to quietly ignore it.


until I read your post, I had by default ignored it, I shall now have to make an effort to ignore it


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Mar 2017)

I have run out of yarn to crochet on my journey home 

Bad planning on my part.


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have a G&T and then a snooze instead.


That was my first thought too, quite a reputation she has.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That was my first thought too, quite a reputation she has.


Well that's bad planning on my behalf yet again as I didn't even think to get one before I got on the train.

I'm hoping my butler will have one ready as I walk through the door


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well that's bad planning on my behalf yet again as I didn't even think to get one before I got on the train.
> 
> I'm hoping my butler will have one ready as I walk through the door


Drawn you a bath and ironed your newspaper too I trust.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Mar 2017)

There is some ironing out to do regarding his tasks but we are getting there.

As he mentioned in another thread I have radicalised him.

He now empties the dishwasher


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Can you start acting your age instead of your shoe size?


NEVER!!!!


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> ......I gather he's been renamed @Fab fenton.


Does he know of the plan to remove his arm?

.... and while we're at it, has anyone seen Fabien recently or has @Speicher broken him?


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well that's bad planning on my behalf yet again as I didn't even think to get one before I got on the train.
> 
> I'm hoping my butler will have one ready as I walk through the door


He's invited you to the Just Reproach instead and is paying! 
NB: Phone on silent!


----------



## potsy (24 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Right! I'm going to stop working, pack the final important stuff* into the car and head off to Gloucestershire for our camping weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Camping or Glamping?


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Mar 2017)

My washing is on the line and will stay there until tomorrow


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I shall. Mr R has left already, with the dog. Hopefully, by the time I get there he'll have got the tent up (his sister and brother in law will give him a hand) and the furniture unpacked, with the ice maker hooked up.


Bacon butties on the go too? Everyone is getting looked after by their staff this evening.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is anyone else trying to avoid Ned Rose Day? I do not mind in the slightest what other people think is fun for fund raising, but I would like to quietly ignore it.



I have some bike maintenance to do this evening, I'm sure I'll enjoy that far more than watching red nose day.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> No one has put the news quiz up yet.



When did it did go up I got a 6....best this year. I did get a 7 once last year.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Mar 2017)

The staff has lured me to the pub.

I have a large red Australian. He has a Danish.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2017)

Car failed its MOT... Brake pipes are shot and tinworm has taken hold in places. Not entirely unexpected for an 18 year old car.

Garage will do a costing for parts on Monday and we'll take it from there. If it's not worth fixing, I'll be on the lookout for something else. In the mean time, I can drive mum's car, so not as crappy as it could be.


----------



## marknotgeorge (24 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> Go networked.


It's got USB as well. It's a printer in one of the partner's offices. All us plebs on the top floor share a printer, and we use the big multi-purpose machine in reception for big tasks like sets of accounts because it's cheaper to run. They tried to get us to use the big machine for everything, until some bright spark worked out it was more efficient to use the upstairs printer for one or two pages than go up and down two flights of stairs every time.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2017)

The Fragrant MrsP and I are down the pub also.


----------



## tyred (24 Mar 2017)

I've ironed 3 shirts

Whoever invented ironing should be shot.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Mar 2017)

Fantastic evening in the pub.

Meet Ragbag who is due to move to Honduras soon to be a surf cat whilst mum and dad run a dive school.


----------



## GM (24 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Fantastic evening in the pub.
> 
> Meet Ragbag who is due to move to Honduras soon to be a surf cat whilst mum and dad run a dive school.
> 
> ...



Very nice, a Bengal, lucky cat.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Mar 2017)

He was gorgeous.

As a result and he doesn't know it yet, Henry is going to get a harness and we have been offered Ragbags carry case.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Mar 2017)

Now eating fish and chips in the posh sit down chippie on the beach.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Mar 2017)

I am watching Gardeners World, those orchids  'whimper'


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Mar 2017)

I've just discovered that a pre-Christmas email to my Canadian sister in law has been quietly sitting in my drafts folder. Still, I've sent it now and at least she knows I've wished her a happy Christmas....


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Now eating fish and chips in the posh sit down chippie on the beach.


I know how to give a girl a good time....


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Mar 2017)

I think you could say we have had a good evening.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just discovered that a pre-Christmas email to my Canadian sister in law has been quietly sitting in my drafts folder. Still, I've sent it now and at least she knows I've wished her a happy Christmas....


It's early for this Xmas.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's early for this Xmas.


Damn, I've forgotten to wish her a happy new year! This catch up business is hard work.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (24 Mar 2017)

70 lengths of the swimming pool tonight.

I can safely say that is the furthest I have swum for well over 25 years. Now, if only I could get my old speed back.


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I think you could say we have had a good evening.
> 
> View attachment 343924


Is this the kind of amateur display of staying power we can expect next weekend?


----------



## hopless500 (24 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have run out of yarn to crochet on my journey home
> 
> Bad planning on my part.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> I've ironed 3 shirts
> 
> Whoever invented ironing should be shot.


I iron once a year if possible. Occasionally it might be twice. Mr Hop does his own.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He was gorgeous.
> 
> As a result and he doesn't know it yet, Henry is going to get a harness and we have been offered Ragbags carry case.


Henry.
Harness.
￼￼￼￼￼
Best of luck with that.
Here. Have a .


----------



## marknotgeorge (24 Mar 2017)

Tonight I have been prototyping a user interface using a cool free tool from Adobe and applying for HIGNFY tickets...


----------



## Speicher (24 Mar 2017)




----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> View attachment 343948


What news of Fabien?


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Had a great 20 mile blast with @Salty seadog this evening followed by a humongous Shepherds pie made by @Hill Wimp.
> Does life get any better?


A fortnight in a sunkissed tropical paradise with J-Law?...


----------



## TVC (25 Mar 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> A fortnight in a sunkissed tropical paradise with J-Law?...


Diving on the corals in the Andaman Sea followed by lunch of green papaya salad and then a massage by an attractive and skilled Thai masseur. Just hypothosising, no practical experience obviously.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2017)

Been thinking of what to do with my car... Will see what the garage says on Monday, but am tempted to tell them to patch it up (I don't mind 3-rd party or used parts) and I'll drive it till the insurance and VED run out in November. Then I'll replace it, as it's unlikely to last another year.

Question is, do I go for a cheaper older Fabia but have to pay more in VED or do I pay more for a newer used Fabia but pay significantly less on VED?

Anyways, I'm off to the Land of Nod. Long day tomorrow.


----------



## lutonloony (25 Mar 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> 70 lengths of the swimming pool tonight.
> 
> I can safely say that is the furthest I have swum for well over 25 years. Now, if only I could get my old speed back.


I can safely say that's further than my lifetime total


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Mar 2017)

Autumn is FINALLY arriving!  Monday will reach about 32, but then the maximum temperature will drop to about 18 by Friday. I thought this summer would never end. I know I have 2.5 weeks of summer to look forward to during my late June / early July trip to Italy and France, but at least that's only short-term, so I'm OK with that.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Mar 2017)

Using a bit of green physiotherapy putty and a broomstick, I retrieved an inaccessible letter that had fallen behind a large piece of furniture in the hall.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> I've ironed 3 shirts
> 
> Whoever invented ironing should be shot.


I find that if you put them on coat hangers to dry you save a lot of ironing.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2017)

Morning, there is a big bright blob in the sky making everything look sunny!


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I iron once a year if possible. Occasionally it might be twice. Mr Hop does his own.



Yep, that sounds about right for me too. Only really need to iron a couple of pairs of jeans I have.

Which gallery is your art in in Ramsgate. Got a rough direction from hill wimp but of the 2 I went into yesterday in that area it didn't seem to be them?


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Mar 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Using a bit of green physiotherapy putty and a broomstick, I retrieved an inaccessible letter that had fallen behind a large piece of furniture in the hall.



Was it a bill?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, there is a big bright blob in the sky making everything look sunny!


Does it look like this?

We've had heaps of that recently (a bit more than I'd prefer, actually), but it is the tail end of a summer that's having trouble letting go, where I live.


----------



## summerdays (25 Mar 2017)

Looking forward to weekend with more  AND ...... THE CLOCKS CHANGE  lighter evenings here we come


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Looking forward to weekend with more  AND ...... THE CLOCKS CHANGE  lighter evenings here we come


Ours goes back 1 hour in 8 days, so then the Australia/UK time difference will only be 9 instead of 11 hours ( and I can hopefully get more sleep  ).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Ours goes back 1 hour in 8 days, so then the Australia/UK time difference will only be 9 instead of 11 hours ( and I can hopefully get more sleep  ).


Sorry if we've been keeping you awake. We should move the forum further away.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Yep, that sounds about right for me too. Only really need to iron a couple of pairs of jeans I have.
> 
> Which gallery is your art in in Ramsgate. Got a rough direction from hill wimp but of the 2 I went into yesterday in that area it didn't seem to be them?


Ramsgate Art...they'll be up at the beginning of April


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2017)

Really glad we decided to bring the bikes to the caravan in Wales. Beautiful morning if a tad nippy. Going to cycle to The Hub in Rhyl for breakfast.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Ramsgate Art...they'll be up at the beginning of April



ahh, if thats the one in the arches on the harbour front then it was closed yesterday.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2017)

Hadn't realised clocks go forward tonight. Whoooo


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sorry if we've been keeping you awake. We should move the forum further away.


 No, the problem is that, regardless of whether DST is in effect or not, I still have to get up at 4am every week day to get ready to ride to work. The problem is, my neighbours (or most of them, at least) clearly don't start that early, and use DST as an excuse to make noise for an hour longer each evening, which makes it a lot harder for me to get to sleep at a reasonably early hour.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2017)

I just heard somebody strimmming outside and mentioned it to my wife. We thought it was a bit early to be doing that as it would still be damp, but she did say that mowing the lawn would be on the list of to do things later. Has anyone seen the CyleChat sheep or has someone eaten it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> No, the problem is that, regardless of whether DST is in effect or not, I still have to get up at 4am every week day to get ready to ride to work. The problem is, my neighbours (or most of them, at least) clearly don't start that early, and use DST as an excuse to make noise for an hour longer each evening, which makes it a lot harder for me to get to sleep at a reasonably early hour.


Neighbours, eh! I have my own neighbour problems here so I sympathise. I wouldn't write a soap series about it though...


----------



## hopless500 (25 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> ahh, if thats the one in the arches on the harbour front then it was closed yesterday.


I realised I had no idea of their address! A quick look at their fb page informs me they are on Harbour Street


----------



## summerdays (25 Mar 2017)

I have lovely neighbours now but I have in the past had one problem neighbour, I even woke from a dream this week where the only bit I remembered was them moving our fence about 3 foot onto our garden so "they could trim the hedge".... they have obviously left deep seated fears!


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is this the kind of amateur display of staying power we can expect next weekend?


I'm tapering....


----------



## mybike (25 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> It's got USB as well. It's a printer in one of the partner's offices. All us plebs on the top floor share a printer, and we use the big multi-purpose machine in reception for big tasks like sets of accounts because it's cheaper to run. They tried to get us to use the big machine for everything, until some bright spark worked out it was more efficient to use the upstairs printer for one or two pages than go up and down two flights of stairs every time.



But think of the value of that exercise.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> ahh, if thats the one in the arches on the harbour front then it was closed yesterday.



I did go in there but I thought it might be up already. I'll have a look next week then, I'm over that way a couple of times a week.


----------



## mybike (25 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Looking forward to weekend with more  AND ...... THE CLOCKS CHANGE  lighter evenings here we come



Fiddling around with the clocks again. Why can't you just get up earlier.


----------



## mybike (25 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> He'll be on his Honda 50
> 
> View attachment 343866



Never seen a 2 stroke Honda 50 before.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2017)

Terribly sorry, folks, I forgot to fill you in on the details of the bus's (or should that be busses?) that drive along my road apart from the No's 1 & 2. 
The No 8 also goes into town, but on a very convoluted route, and 21, but I never catch that one as it doesn't go anywhere I need to be. 
Hope that helps


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2017)

I am going to do some gardening.Going to try to do most of it,so i can concentrate on cycling as soon as possible.


----------



## TVC (25 Mar 2017)

I wonder if Reg is enjoying camping.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Hadn't realised clocks go forward tonight. Whoooo


You'll lose sleep over it.


----------



## TVC (25 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> And I've never seen a guy sleep on his motorcycle under an umbrella. So we've both been educated


I can now see Reg hunting for a bar and wifi, in his wellies and a fedora.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Mar 2017)

Up in That London for the pro EU March !


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well that's an interesting question....
> It all depends on your definition of 'Shepherds Pie'! @Hill Wimp has moved the concept on a bit. Courgette, Celeriac, Leek and Carrot are involved vegwise. A little chorizo adds zing. Now you may be a bit perplexed if a traditionalist, but let me tell you that however you might describe it, it is a flavoursome tour de force!


A sweet potato topping is also good.


----------



## TVC (25 Mar 2017)

Right, we're off for a walk down the Narborough Road. Inyo the Turkish place for a kebab lunch, then pick up dome Lebanese flatbreads, grab some samosas from the vegetarian sweet shop and anything else that takes our fancy.


----------



## Speicher (25 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I can now see Reg hunting for a bar and wifi, in his wellies and a fedora.



Did he forget to pack some shorts?


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> Slightly deep cut on one finger.The typing one.Cut myself with a Stanley knife while cutting roof felting.Why do i bother.


Ouch..


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Looking forward to weekend with more  AND ...... THE CLOCKS CHANGE  lighter evenings here we come


Moved ours up first weekend in March.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He was gorgeous.
> 
> As a result and he doesn't know it yet, Henry is going to get a harness and we have been offered Ragbags carry case.


Oh, I thought that was his diving bell.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just discovered that a pre-Christmas email to my Canadian sister in law has been quietly sitting in my drafts folder. Still, I've sent it now and at least she knows I've wished her a happy Christmas....


It's good to get ahead...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 344004
> 
> 
> Lunch
> ...


I had a pork pie as well, and recalled a few stories about the daft nobber to Mrs M which she found most amusing


----------



## raleighnut (25 Mar 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Up in That London for the pro EU March !


----------



## slowmotion (25 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Was it a bill?


It was a replacement Caxton FX debit card. It had 650 Euros of credit on it. Deep joy!


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Really glad we decided to bring the bikes to the caravan in Wales. Beautiful morning if a tad nippy. Going to cycle to The Hub in Rhyl for breakfast.



Didn't go to Rhyl. Went to the Nova cafe in Prestatyn


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Mar 2017)

Nice Brexit...ooops I mean breakfast!


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Didn't go to Rhyl. Went to the Nova cafe in Prestatyn
> View attachment 344005


Where's the rest?


----------



## TVC (25 Mar 2017)

We are returned, what a fantastic day out there, the smell of new mown grass, the sight of cars being loaded up to go to the tip. Lunch was tasty as ever, a chicken doner wrap with all the fixin's from the place Prince Chales visited a couple of weeks ago. Got the samosas and kotchuri, we also got the flat bread, fresh tzatziki and olives for snacking. A very successful walk. Tonight it's the comedy club at the pub again, beer and laughs a plenty.

I have officially uninstalled winter mode and I'm downloading summer mode. It feels good


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2017)

Definitely signs of spring out there. A rat rather brazenly chasing another rat off its territory on the edge of the pond in Wanstead, a comma butterfly, a loud buzzy thing in the kitchen and a plague of Bianchis.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Mar 2017)




----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> Where's the rest?



In on a diet....


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2017)

Now Sat outside at the pub with my old man


----------



## Katherine (25 Mar 2017)

Absolutely stunning weather! 

Absolutely wonderful bike ride. 

I felt so good when I got back, I decided to attack the local speed camera and got a QOM.


----------



## TVC (25 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Now Sat outside at the pub with my old man out


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2017)

Head hurts and I feel vile.  Gonna go out on the bike in a bit for a bit of a bimble. Hopefully a dose of sunshine will help me feel better.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Head hurts and I feel vile.  Gonna go out on the bike in a bit for a bit of a bimble. Hopefully a dose of sunshine will help me feel better.


Head northeast, the breeze will clear your head, and then ride home into the sun with a tailwind.


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2017)

My word gardening is hard,when you haven't done any for a very looooong time.I am feeling cream crackered.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It's nice out


Is it? I'll get mine out too!


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Mar 2017)

Just had a few days in Woodstock and Oxford...Blenheim Palace was rather good..stayed at the Bear Hotel Woodstock.

Nice area and decent weather..


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Head northeast, the breeze will clear your head, and then ride home into the sun with a tailwind.



The breeze was doing 360s here...  Never mind, it *was* good to get out. Didn't realise there was a Steam & Bygones in the village, so spent a wee bit of time ogling some nice engines, vintage tractors and classic cars. There was even one of those steam organ things which was really cool.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> "Hamilton takes pole for F1 curtain raiser"


Does this mean the race will be drawn?


----------



## Speicher (25 Mar 2017)

The common tater on the snow cross has just said it is curtains for their season.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> The breeze was doing 360s here...  Never mind, it *was* good to get out. Didn't realise there was a Steam & Bygones in the village, so spent a wee bit of time ogling some nice engines, vintage tractors and classic cars. *There was even one of those steam organ things which was really cool.*


How'd you like "really cool steam"?


----------



## TVC (25 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> A good choice.....I've gone for a couple of glasses of Ned Sauvignon Blanc. Prost.


A few pints of Everards Old Original for me tonight


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A few pints of Everards Old Original for me tonight



I shall be drinking lemonade


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2017)

classic33 said:


> How'd you like "really cool steam"?



Am not a buff per se - petrolhead would describe me better - but they're interesting pieces of engineering and beautiful as well as functional. Did the theory behind them when learning thermodynamics in my undergrad days. The organ was playing the can-can, so there was me, whistling the tune as I rode onwards after stopping.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Mar 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I shall be drinking lemonade


Mikes?


----------



## slowmotion (26 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Worth the effort then.






Yes, but I didn't know that when I ventured forth with my stick and the green stuff.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Mar 2017)

I just got an email from my Mum! 
(She's never sent a single email in her 70-year long life, until now that is)


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I just got an email from my Mum!
> (She's never sent a single email in her 70-year long life, until now that is)


I once got a text from my Mum.....I replied very cautiously asking who it was, to be told: "it's your Dad, I'm teaching your Mum how to text". It was the only text I've ever received from her...l she doesn't do texting, emailing, computers etc and would only use a mobile in an emergency.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> I once got a text from my Mum.....I replied very cautiously asking who it was, to be told: "it's your Dad, I'm teaching your Mum how to text". It was the only text I've ever received from her...l she doesn't do texting, emailing, computers etc and would only use a mobile in an emergency.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2017)

Morning, is that the time already? It is another lovely sunny start to the day. I just hope that my head doesn't disappear again. Who would have thought that digging up a few Dandelions would take so much brain power. So I was totally useless for most of the day, but I did manage to make a couple of hot drinks and so we sat by the pond and watched the padtoles. There are masses of them!


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Mar 2017)

My mother never saw a mobile phone, the internet, remote control TV, the M25, kaja goo goo , U2 or Eastenders, and a lot more besides. I can barely remember her.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A few pints of Everards Old Original for me tonight


Less curtain raiser, more duvet raiser....


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> My mother never saw a mobile phone, the internet, remote control TV, the M25, kaja goo goo , U2 or Eastenders, and a lot more besides. I can barely remember her.


I'm sorry to hear that, especially today Mothering Sunday. All my grandparents had died before I was 18, and my youngest sibling can't remember two of them at all. I'm envious of those people who had had grandparents alive as an adult when I would have loved to chat to them in a more grown up way. However I'm lucky that I still have my parents but they are becoming more frail.


----------



## TVC (26 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Less curtain raiser, more duvet raiser....


A fart joke snd a brewers droop joke in one sentence, kudos.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2017)

We have got it all wrong apparently. I thought that having to get up in the night was due to having tea or coffee before going to bed or even the number of pints you had consumed. It now seems as though it is down to eating salt. So it now seems that if you cut out the amount you have you can drink as many pints as you like without having to get up, whether you will be able to or not is another matter.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2017)

Is it Monday or have I put the clock on too much?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Mar 2017)

Love this tweet from Cav's former boss Brian Holm


----------



## Speicher (26 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> My mother never saw a mobile phone, the internet, remote control TV, the M25, kaja goo goo , U2 or Eastenders, and a lot more besides. I can barely remember her.



I am sending you a very big hug.


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2017)

Currently feeling stressed that some idiot thinks it's ok to park like this:








I would like to take my bike out but simply impossible to get past, I can barely squeeze past myself! In my mind I'm doing lots of bad things to their car, in reality I'm just getting frustrated!


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2017)

On my ride this morning I discovered my old cassette doesn't like the new chain I fitted. Fortunately I have a spare cassette in the shed that hasn't done many miles I can fit that, if that jumps then I'm in the market for a new cassette.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Mar 2017)

I am wearing shorts


----------



## TVC (26 Mar 2017)

I have just taken the first few leaves of wild garlic from the garden, so lunch was Sea Bass in a lemon and wild garlic butter, homemade chilli sauce, tzatzike, olives and flatbread. Most scrummy.







I am now in full blown summer mode and it makes me happy.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have just taken the first few leaves of wild garlic from the garden, so lunch was Sea Bass in a lemon and wild garlic butter, homemade chilli sauce, tzatzike, olives and flatbread. Most scrummy.
> 
> View attachment 344192
> 
> ...


----------



## midlife (26 Mar 2017)

I found out today if you shake milk for a minute in a jam jar, take off the lid and microwave for 30s you get that frothy milk stuff to use on a cappuccino 

Shaun


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2017)

Today's happenings chez Casa Reynard:

1) Lexi brought home a dove. 

2) I've laundered my cycling stuff. 

3) I've watched the F1 highlights. Bleurgh. Snorefest. 

4) About to switch over to watch England v Lithuania in the footy. 

5) Mac & cheese here tonight.


----------



## Katherine (26 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Currently feeling stressed that some idiot thinks it's ok to park like this:
> View attachment 344186
> View attachment 344187
> 
> ...



That's ridiculous parking and obstruction!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> My mother never saw a mobile phone, the internet, remote control TV, the M25, kaja goo goo , U2 or Eastenders, and a lot more besides. I can barely remember her.


My mother never saw the view from behind the wheel of a car, nor ever rode in an airplane. I think she died 2 years before we even got the earliest VCR, in the late 70's. She was still a savvy and formidable individual, well read and informed.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2017)

I took my Good Lady to the Royal Oak in Brandon for a mother's day meal this afternoon, nice place, good food, generous portions, we had an excellent afternoon.


http://www.theroyaloakbrandon.co.uk


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Mar 2017)

Not sure if this grape looks like a bum or bosom


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Mar 2017)

So today we bought a bigger bike rack, a camp bed, a woo hoo squashy bed thing for the garden,( think big bean bag ), put some shelves up on walls in various places, washed bikes, had a bbq and im now collapsed on the bed not wanting to get up and iron stuff for work.


----------



## TVC (26 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> So today we bought a bigger bike rack, a camp bed, a woo hoo squashy bed thing for the garden,( think big bean bag ), put some shelves up on walls in various places, washed bikes, had a bbq and im now collapsed on the bed not wanting to get up and iron stuff for work.


It's your own fault for letting a domestic goddess move in and start fixing things up.


----------



## TVC (26 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Is Adrian available?


He's got more pressing things to do.


----------



## summerdays (26 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Should have done the ironing when England were playing football
> View attachment 344257


That's a year's worth of ironing in my house , (well maybe a few dresses as well)


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have just taken the first few leaves of wild garlic from the garden, so lunch was Sea Bass in a lemon and wild garlic butter, homemade chilli sauce, tzatzike, olives and flatbread. Most scrummy.
> 
> View attachment 344192
> 
> ...


First Barbie of the year....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Mar 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Not sure if this grape looks like a bum or bosom
> View attachment 344240


Bollocks.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> Blimey, someone voluntarily eating a green pepper! I love it when the multipacks start appearing with no green ones.


Nom nom nom....


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2017)

Need to finish off a cat show entry, then I'm going to have a cup of tea and a slice of cake while watching Robot Wars on the i-player

After that, it's bath & bed.

Nunnight peeps


----------



## Katherine (26 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> Blimey, someone voluntarily eating a green pepper! I love it when the multipacks start appearing with no green ones.


The green peppers are the nicest. I love it when the multipacks start appearing with mostly green ones.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Mar 2017)

It's really 4.08am. 

Thought I had given up this silly time


----------



## summerdays (27 Mar 2017)

No the bit you forgot to mention is.... it's DARK 

(I'm prepared to have it in the trade for the lighter evenings).


----------



## TVC (27 Mar 2017)

User13710 said:


> Blimey, someone voluntarily eating a green pepper! I love it when the multipacks start appearing with no green ones.


I have to agree entirely, the green ones are most unwelcome in my shopping basket, I don't buy any other fruit or veg under ripe, so why should I buy them.


----------



## lutonloony (27 Mar 2017)

bike lights in the morning again, pah


----------



## raleighnut (27 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> The green peppers are the nicest. I love it when the multipacks start appearing with mostly green ones.


It's those yellow ones I can't stand.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> It's those yellow ones I can't stand.



I just don't like peppers full stop.


----------



## TVC (27 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Other than bananas, kiwi fruit, mangos, etc. Most 'exotic' fruit sold in the U.K. Is sold under ripe.
> 
> Green peppers are nom.


There is a difference between under ripe and nowhere near ready.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2017)

All this talk about peppers has reminded me that there was something on the radio this morning about horror Peppa Pig videos appearing on youtube. Probably more disturbing than a green pepper.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Mar 2017)

All I can say about roasted green peppers is that you don't know what you are missing.

Indeed I love them raw too


----------



## raleighnut (27 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> All I can say about roasted green peppers is that you don't know what you are missing.
> 
> Indeed I love them raw too


Really nice threaded onto skewers with big chunks of onion and button mushrooms as a vegetarian 'kebab', you get the slightly charred edges and the 'just cooked' crunch. I drizzle a bit of Olive oil and Lemon juice onto them before getting em on the barby.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I see an opportunity for a green pepper swap shop.



Anyone know Noel Edmonds number, he could act as intermediary.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Anyone know Noel Edmonds number, he could act as intermediary.
> 
> View attachment 344319


My Dad knew where he lives.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My Dad knew where he lives.


My dad hired him for the BBC. Sorry.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My dad hired him for the BBC. Sorry.


OK, that wins....

I can't give it a 'like' though....


----------



## GM (27 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My Dad knew where he lives.




I thought he lives in Crinkley Bottom


----------



## mybike (27 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> No the bit you forgot to mention is.... it's DARK
> 
> (I'm prepared to have it in the trade for the lighter evenings).



You could always get up earlier.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Mar 2017)

I can't tell the difference in taste between red, green and yellow peppers.


----------



## mybike (27 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Other than bananas, kiwi fruit, mangos, etc. Most 'exotic' fruit sold in the U.K. is sold under ripe.
> 
> Green peppers are nom.



Define ripe.


----------



## mybike (27 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I can't tell the difference in taste between red, green and yellow peppers.



They're all a bit naff.


----------



## postman (27 Mar 2017)

According to FB five years ago today i rode to Easingwold,a 64 mile trip there and back.It was also very hot.Fast forward to today it's a bit grey and nippy and 64 miles is a pipe dream.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2017)

I was going to do 32 yesterday, but had a flat, so I just did 7 miles.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I can't tell the difference in taste between red, green and yellow peppers.


That's why they're different colours, so you can tell them apart


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Mar 2017)

So, this weekend I've been procrastinating on Reddit, fetching a printer for the ex, sorting out an iPhone contract for Drama Queen (I still feel dirty, but it was a good deal, for an iPhone...), arranging a bike ride for Sunday, having tea with my sister and her family, more procrastinating on Reddit, putting the bike rack on the car and the Vorschlaghammer on the rack, driving to chez girls to find DQ's trainers are still wet and Mad Scientist's ankle was still sore (I was texted, apparently, but I've not received it yet...), going to the park on a lovely day, and yet more procrastinating on Reddit. Oh, and I've found some spreadsheets to put impressive numbers in to create impressive figures for the bank manager on Thursday. And signed up for OK Cupid.


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Mar 2017)

Not to mention sketching up a prototype for Mavolio:


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Anyone know Noel Edmonds number, he could act as intermediary.
> 
> View attachment 344319


Mobile or landline?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I can't tell the difference in taste between red, green and yellow peppers.


You could be a food scientist


----------



## Smithbat (27 Mar 2017)

I had the best time on the narrowboat!!!! Back to reality now


----------



## Smithbat (27 Mar 2017)

User said:


> It's fun, isn't it....


It was brilliant! Sadly we couldn't go on the Severn as it was too high and on red alert. but we loved it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Mar 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> So, this weekend I've been procrastinating on Reddit, fetching a printer for the ex, sorting out an iPhone contract for Drama Queen (I still feel dirty, but it was a good deal, for an iPhone...), arranging a bike ride for Sunday, having tea with my sister and her family, more procrastinating on Reddit, putting the bike rack on the car and the Vorschlaghammer on the rack, driving to chez girls to find DQ's trainers are still wet and Mad Scientist's ankle was still sore (I was texted, apparently, but I've not received it yet...), going to the park on a lovely day, and yet more procrastinating on Reddit. Oh, and I've found some spreadsheets to put impressive numbers in to create impressive figures for the bank manager on Thursday. And signed up for OK Cupid.


Quiet then :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You could be a food scientist


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2017)

Half moons. We over slept a bit this morning and it took me ages to wake up.
In other news I won an old Campag rear mech on thingumy and I can't wait for it to arrive so that I can have a play.
I'm watching Money for something or other at the moment, a chap on the programme suggested fitting new wheels to a hostess trolley to bring it up to date. I thought tracks would be nice, just like a half track.


----------



## Speicher (27 Mar 2017)

I have found a book that @FabFoodie would like.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have found a book that @FabFoodie would like.
> 
> View attachment 344347


@Hill Wimp smokes a pipe like that when she crochets....


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Mar 2017)

What's a Reddit and Ok Cupid? Is it safe to google?


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Mar 2017)

@Fab Foodie ......ok fabbers, not really sure how I feel about you at the moment. Hate is a bit strong and I'd feel bad for it. I have just got into a cold bath after today's 32 miles and a high mileage week. You assured me that it felt marvelous for the legs.

Well, it's bloody cold is what I can tell you and the plums definitely protested as they were lowered in.

Requests for pictures of proof will be ignored.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> @Fab Foodie ......ok fabbers, not really sure how I feel about you at the moment. Hate is a bit strong and I'd feel bad for it. I have just got into a cold bath after today's 32 miles and a high mileage week. You assured me that it felt marvelous for the legs.
> 
> Well, it's bloody cold is what I can tell you and the plums definitely protested as they were lowered in.
> 
> Requests for pictures of proof will be ignored.


Firstly, did you ride hard to warrant it?
Let me know if you feel better for it later though!
:-)


----------



## Speicher (27 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> What's a Reddit and Ok Cupid? Is it safe to google?



Reddit is where frogs learn about books.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Firstly, did you ride hard to warrant it?
> Let me know if you feel better for it later though!
> :-)



All I can say is that I'm highly swayed by suggestion so I was bound to try it.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2017)

I've spent most of today doing a job I don't like doing, stripping paint.


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> What's a Reddit and Ok Cupid? Is it safe to google?



Reddit's a forum-type site, but where posts can be up and down voted by other users. Some parts are NSFW, but they're clearly marked. You can google Ok Cupid, but I doubt the Fragrant MrsP will be impressed.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> All I can say is that I'm highly swayed by suggestion so I was bound to try it.


Even I'm not that easily persuaded


----------



## TVC (27 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Firstly, did you ride hard to warrant it?
> Let me know if you feel better for it later though!
> :-)


I've heard you say similar to Hills.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Mar 2017)

Busy day tomorrow, we have visitors from overseas plus the 2 bosses amongst others so I shall be wearing my barrista hat and serving pinny as well as being at the mercy of the auditors.. why all on the same day


----------



## lutonloony (27 Mar 2017)

Have just been told by MrsLL that when she typed sinutab on her phone, it autocorrected to doughnuts, I fear the fever has taken her


----------



## TVC (27 Mar 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Busy day tomorrow, we have visitors from overseas plus the 2 bosses amongst others so I shall be wearing my barrista hat and serving pinny as well as being at the mercy of the auditors.. why all on the same day


The overseas visitors are coming to see my thing, which has spent the last couple of weeks holding a quarter of a million volts without measurable leakage current . I am also having my new polyurethane dispensing machine delivered and commissioned. A busy one for me too.


----------



## perplexed (27 Mar 2017)

Today I went to the supermarket.

Before going, I put my reading glasses on and wrote out a shopping list.

I neglected to take my reading glasses to the supermarket.

At the supermarket I could not read my list.






Now what am I supposed to do with 46 marrows, a bottle of gin and a jar of marmite?


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> All I can say is that I'm highly swayed by suggestion so I was bound to try it.


Aaaaannnddd?


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Mar 2017)

@Fab Foodie Yeah, see @User 's reply.

I don't know really. Still feel the thighs. I think I can state with certainty that I won't be doing it again.


----------



## Katherine (27 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Really nice threaded onto skewers with big chunks of onion and button mushrooms as a vegetarian 'kebab', you get the slightly charred edges and the 'just cooked' crunch. I drizzle a bit of Olive oil and Lemon juice onto them before getting em on the barby.


I do something very similar!.. And the green ones definitely taste nicer than the red. Yellow are also ok but don't look as interesting. 



perplexed said:


> Today I went to the supermarket.
> 
> Before going, I put my reading glasses on and wrote out a shopping list.
> 
> ...


A cocktail!


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Really nice threaded onto skewers with big chunks of onion and button mushrooms as a vegetarian 'kebab', you get the slightly charred edges and the 'just cooked' crunch. I drizzle a bit of Olive oil and Lemon juice onto them before getting em on the barby.



I do something similar, but add courgette, cherry tomatoes and cubes of halloumi cheese  My drizzle of choice is the oil from my jars of preserved garlic.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> Define ripe.



Something that can't be sold to the military for use as ammunition... 

I buy most of my fruit on YS, and rule of thumb is that it'll want at least a week in a warm room before it can no longer be classed as military ammunition. Although last summer I had a punnet of plums that were as hard after a fortnight as when I bought them. They were pretty tasteless. Only bought them as my own crop was rather pants.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> @Fab Foodie Yeah, see @User 's reply.
> 
> I don't know really. Still feel the thighs. I think I can state with certainty that I won't be doing it again.



Cold bath? You're kidding... Hot bath and a rub down with a hand-held massager thingumy works a treat.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

Long old day, but I finally managed to conquer my bogey hill on the way home from the station.  Ok, was totally bushed by the time I got to the top, but hey.

Anyways, time I was in bed. Nunnight folks, sleep well xxx


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Cold bath? You're kidding... Hot bath and a rub down with a hand-held massager thingumy works a treat.


Just turn hosepipe on, attached to the outside tap..


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Long old day, but *I finally managed to conquer my bogey hill on the way home from the station. * Ok, was totally bushed by the time I got to the top, but hey.
> 
> Anyways, time I was in bed. Nunnight folks, sleep well xxx


You'll wake up and realise it was all a dream, all a dream.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> @Fab Foodie Yeah, see @User 's reply.
> 
> I don't know really. Still feel the thighs. I think I can state with certainty that I won't be doing it again.


Embrocation?


----------



## lutonloony (28 Mar 2017)

perplexed said:


> Today I went to the supermarket.
> 
> Before going, I put my reading glasses on and wrote out a shopping list.
> 
> ...


Obviously throw the marrows and marmite out and enjoy gin


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2017)

Ooooh! It's fark and doggy out there.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Mar 2017)

Yep it's certainly foggy on the beach however it is supposed to be a lovely day later.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2017)

User said:


> It's foggy...
> 
> 
> Cue even more Four Ring Circus Winkers and Flaw-by-Flaw driving like complete and utter arses!


They announced a road accident on telly where I live, 2 army lorries and a flaw by flaw. I wonder if people have their lights on?


----------



## Smithbat (28 Mar 2017)

Good morning one and all. A lovely hazy morning here, the blossom is on the trees, the fleece has been consigned to the wardrobe and all is right with the world.


----------



## potsy (28 Mar 2017)

Last day treat


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Mar 2017)

I forgot to say goodbye to Henry before I left this morning


----------



## Smithbat (28 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I forgot to say goodbye to Henry before I left this morning


He will look at you with disdain when you come home and then stalk off to make you feel guilty.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Mar 2017)

There is blossom on my young plum trees, I might get plums this year.


----------



## postman (28 Mar 2017)

Postman is back from a blood test.It's just to see how my Cholesterol is going.i had it done two weeks ago and it did not work.Trouble is one has fallen off the wagon,cake and chocolate has come back into my diet.Well you have to don't you.
Well today i have got my gardening head on.Time to attack the driveway paving slabs,let's get all the weeds out.a few months ago i attacked the in laws patio,using a blade and wire brush thing on a long handle.This morning i have bought a wire brush with a metal edging thingy on it.I think the job will be easier today.
So i am going to set up my ipoid on the speaker and get going,see you all later.This is a good idea,when the sun comes back,i will be out on the bike all gardening jobs done.


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just the picture of your 'thing'
> 
> View attachment 344380



Looks like a bit of leakage there to me.


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Something that can't be sold to the military for use as ammunition...
> 
> I buy most of my fruit on YS, and rule of thumb is that it'll want at least a week in a warm room before it can no longer be classed as military ammunition. Although last summer I had a punnet of plums that were as hard after a fortnight as when I bought them. They were pretty tasteless. Only bought them as my own crop was rather pants.



Last autumns plums weren't great. I've yet to eat an imported plum that was worth the effort.


----------



## Haitch (28 Mar 2017)

We've got two plum trees in the garden. They blossom but we've never had any fruit on them. The same with the two fig trees. What are we doing wrong?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2017)

Has there been a ruling on those orange peppers yet?

Sunny here, by the way. I slept in so I don't know whether it was foggy earlier.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I forgot to say goodbye to Henry before I left this morning


You can bring him with you this weekend. I can formally adopt him - I would never forget to say goodbye in the morning


----------



## hopless500 (28 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I forgot to say goodbye to Henry before I left this morning


----------



## hopless500 (28 Mar 2017)

Haitch said:


> We've got two plum trees in the garden. They blossom but we've never had any fruit on them. The same with the two fig trees. What are we doing wrong?


They need to be self fertile or for there to be two compatible 
types to cross-pollinate.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Mar 2017)

postman said:


> Postman is back from a blood test.It's just to see how my Cholesterol is going.i had it done two weeks ago and it did not work.Trouble is one has fallen off the wagon,cake and chocolate has come back into my diet.Well you have to don't you.
> Well today i have got my gardening head on.Time to attack the driveway paving slabs,let's get all the weeds out.a few months ago i attacked the in laws patio,using a blade and wire brush thing on a long handle.This morning i have bought a wire brush with a metal edging thingy on it.I think the job will be easier today.
> So i am going to set up my ipoid on the speaker and get going,see you all later.This is a good idea,when the sun comes back,i will be out on the bike all gardening jobs done.


Too much like hard-work for me Postie, get a pressure washer and just blast the weeds out, brings the slabs up nice too.


----------



## Speicher (28 Mar 2017)

I have a choice of weather today. From the front windows I can see mist, but from the back windows I can see blue sky.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Mar 2017)

I wanted some Hops a few weeks ago but nothing has appeared from the ground yet despite other local residents having stonking success.

However the pepper seeds that I bought @Fab Foodie for his birthday which I planted a couple of weeks ago are sprouting madly.

This maybe because Henry has access to the hops and not the peppers


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> Looks like a bit of leakage there to me.


Dead arse short! 
Ground that thar thing,
afore it catches faaaaaar!


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Too much like hard-work for me Postie, get a pressure washer and just blast the weeds out, brings the slabs up nice too.


Try flaxseed oil on the cholesterol too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2017)

Haitch said:


> We've got two plum trees in the garden. They blossom but we've never had any fruit on them. The same with the two fig trees. What are we doing wrong?


Male trees?


----------



## Haitch (28 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Male trees?



The guy in the nursery assured us when we bought them that they would pollinate each other. How do you sex a plum tree?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2017)

A gentleman never tells....
{_ I usually tell by the presence of fruit after a few seasons}_


----------



## Speicher (28 Mar 2017)

There are three plum trees at the end of my garden. They have lovely blossom and lots of fruit, but sadly the fruit is so tart that it would need bucket loads of sugar to make them edible.


----------



## rikki (28 Mar 2017)

Plum trees are not male or female. All will bear fruit. Some varieties require cross pollination (i.e. from another plum tree) others are self pollinating.
Fig trees have buds, but the figs themselves are the flowers. What flowers are you getting on your fig trees?


----------



## HertzvanRental (28 Mar 2017)

I have a Victoria plum tree. Always full of blossom but the end result varies between branch breaking laden and half a dozen!! No idea why, but each year is an exercise in eager anticipation!!
(Last year was dire!)


----------



## hopless500 (28 Mar 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I have a Victoria plum tree. Always full of blossom but the end result varies between branch breaking laden and half a dozen!! No idea why, but each year is an exercise in eager anticipation!!
> (Last year was dire!)


Same with mine. Last year was the worst yet - I think I picked 7.


----------



## Haitch (28 Mar 2017)

rikki said:


> What flowers are you getting on your fig trees?


No flowers yet, but the bud looks like this:


----------



## Speicher (28 Mar 2017)

Has anyone tried baked doughnuts?

I found that site when looking for a recipe for plum chutney.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> There are three plum trees at the end of my garden. They have lovely blossom and lots of fruit, but sadly the fruit is so tart that it would need bucket loads of sugar to make them edible.



Sounds either like Damsons or Bullaces... If they stay rock hard when ripe, then they're most likely Bullaces. Damsons on the other hand, while mostly inedible, make fabulous jam


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Perfect for chutney then?



Wouldn't recommend it - unless you like a really sour chutney... 

Have tried making both morello cherry and gooseberry chutneys respectively, and they are truly bleurgh...


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I have a Victoria plum tree. Always full of blossom but the end result varies between branch breaking laden and half a dozen!! No idea why, but each year is an exercise in eager anticipation!!
> (Last year was dire!)



Last year was dire for stone fruit in general. I had the grand total of *ONE* apricot... I had a reasonable crop of Bigarreau cherries, but they didn't keep once picked. Had a couple of crumbles' worth of Victoria plums, but they weren't great.


----------



## Speicher (28 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Sounds either like Damsons or Bullaces... If they stay rock hard when ripe, then they're most likely Bullaces. Damsons on the other hand, while mostly inedible, make fabulous jam



They are damsons. When I say they are at the end of my garden, they are about 12 inches beyond my garden fence. They are the remains of an Orchard that used to be here. I can reach whatever I need from within my garden, and sometimes people come along the footpath at the edge of the field, and they are welcome to have those they can reach. My next door neighbour uses the method that Olive growers use. He spreads out a very large cloth on the ground under the trees and shakes the plums off.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

Then I suggest you make jam. Damson jam is soooooo gooooood  Believe me, it's well worth the effort. Then you'll want to make some scones to eat with it... 

I have a damson tree in my garden just so's I can make jam, as damsons are a) expensive to buy and b) increasingly difficult to find in shops and on the market. I think that's down to the fact that they are a cooking plum - they cannot be eaten raw.


----------



## Haitch (28 Mar 2017)

Cycling through Germany last summer, we stopped under a cherry tree, ostensibly to shelter from a little drizzle, and stripped it of the cherrytasckiest cherries imaginable.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

Hah! A couple of summers ago, I caught this Polish lorry driver stopped by the side of the road, leaning out of his cab and helping himself to my Bigarreau cherries over the fence... It was irritating, but also rather funny.

That's because most people think that yellow cherries are inedible, but in fact they're lovely and sweet.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Mar 2017)

I've got two cherry trees. Never had a cherry off 'em yet. They appear and start to think about ripening and then they disappear overnight.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've got two cherry trees. Never had a cherry off 'em yet. They appear and start to think about ripening and then they disappear overnight.



Ah yes, that...

Hence the morellos and the bigarreau cherries here... The birds ignore the former because they're somewhat sour, and they tend to stay away from the latter because they're yellow.  When they're very ripe, the bigarreaus eventually turn pink, and then the entire local pigeon population descends on the cherries that I've left on the tree because I can't reach them.

The ordinary red cherry tree (can't remember variety) got cut down years ago because I never had a single cherry off it thanks to the birds.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ah yes, that...
> 
> Hence the morellos and the bigarreau cherries here... The birds ignore the former because they're somewhat sour, and they tend to stay away from the latter because they're yellow.  When they're very ripe, the bigarreaus eventually turn pink, and then the entire local pigeon population descends on the cherries that I've left on the tree because I can't reach them.
> 
> The ordinary red cherry tree (can't remember variety) got cut down years ago because I never had a single cherry off it thanks to the birds.


My two are Morello and summat else. Can't remember the name offhand - but it's another red one.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My two are Morello and summat else. Can't remember the name offhand - but it's another red one.



Stella is a pretty common variety.

It took a couple of years for the birds to figure out that the morellos are inedible. The little blighters used to peck them off the tree and then drop them on the ground. Now they leave them well enough alone.

Is netting your trees a viable option?


----------



## hopless500 (28 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Stella is a pretty common variety.
> 
> It took a couple of years for the birds to figure out that the morellos are inedible. The little blighters used to peck them off the tree and then drop them on the ground. Now they leave them well enough alone.
> 
> Is netting your trees a viable option?


Stella it is  
I did wonder about netting but it would be pretty difficult to achieve tbh.


----------



## postman (28 Mar 2017)

I kid you not.Postman has a white mark on his wrist where his watch sits.My word two days doing jobs in the garden and i have tan lines.The driveway looks great.There was a lot of weeds,but that is not my fault.The Consultant told me no hard work last year,and i obeyed.
I did not mortar between the slabs i put fine gravel and builders sand in.It will have to come up and be done by a pro in the near future,but it looks tidier.


----------



## postman (28 Mar 2017)

Next job on my list.Parts of the outside .Gutters need cleaning,then the facia boards, down pipes,security gates,garage woodwork,the garden shed all need painting.A bit of sunshine and i go mad.


----------



## Speicher (28 Mar 2017)

I have been out collecting up and chopping up the last of the buddliea prunings. I have two very large and two medium buddliea so they need a lot of pruning. The bits that could be cut by secateurs easily are now in the compost bin. 

The thicker ones are in a neat pile, awaiting the construction of the Insect Hotel. There are about twelve bricks to make the sides and middle of the hotel. 

The patio is also much tidier, but I got very wet as I was determined to continue in the rain. When we get some warm and sunny weather, I will enjoy sitting out on a reasonably tidy patio.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Mar 2017)

It was supposed to be sunny this afternoon. The sun came out (ish) for all of 2 miles of my 19 mile ride home


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Mar 2017)

On my way home the heavens opened and I got soaked


----------



## TVC (28 Mar 2017)

Wife is now dry and fed, we are about to go out for some musical fun.


----------



## TVC (28 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for Saturday. The forecast isn't good...


We'll be fine, nothing wrong with a soggy crust.


----------



## HertzvanRental (28 Mar 2017)

My fermometer was showing 21° this afternoon!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2017)

First time at the school gates without a jacket (granddad day). I approve.


----------



## potsy (28 Mar 2017)

Just finished for 4 days, it has started raining


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have been out collecting up and chopping up the last of the buddliea prunings. I have two very large and two medium buddliea so they need a lot of pruning. The bits that could be cut by secateurs easily are now in the compost bin.
> 
> The thicker ones are in a neat pile, awaiting the construction of the Insect Hotel. There are about twelve bricks to make the sides and middle of the hotel.
> 
> The patio is also much tidier, but I got very wet as I was determined to continue in the rain. When we get some warm and sunny weather, I will enjoy sitting out on a reasonably tidy patio.



Hadn't occurred to me to make an insect hotel. Sadly the cuttings are gone.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

Had to buy a new lamp for my bedside table today. The old one went *fzzzzzt* last night, or rather something in the switch did that - it's melted part of the cable...  I suppose I could have got a replacement cable and switch, but picked up a brand new lamp in Wilkos for a fiver.


----------



## Smithbat (28 Mar 2017)

Why do I feel intimidated by teenagers on bikes. Today was the first time I have ever been afraid while on my bike


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Why do I feel intimidated by teenagers on bikes. Today was the first time I have ever been afraid while on my bike



*HUGS*


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Has anyone tried baked doughnuts?
> 
> I found that site when looking for a recipe for plum chutney.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2017)

Wall paper and paint all stripped, now on to the next phase, the tidying up and hole filling ready for paint and paper. Today I've also changed the cassette on my geared bike, hopeful that the chain won't jump around on it when I lean on it. Spent an hour working in the garden and been to yoga.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2017)

Tonight I learned that my brother, who I cut off contact with 15 months ago after he left me an underhanded note denying me permission to bring a Brompton into his flat (apart from him starting to sound like just another Brexiteer down the pub) has multiple cancers. This is going to be very delicate. Wished he'd just disappear, not lie in pain. Too early for a prognosis, they've only just diagnosed and the oncologist sees him tomorrow. Been over at my mother's, more as distraction than support, and drank enough whisky to make cycling the 3/4 mile home challenging.

(No idea why I'm posting this in mundane. It's far from it. But I'm not up to starting a new thread.)

Meanwhile, I shut my granddaughter's fingers in her mum's front door today. It was all going well until 5:50 pm....


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2017)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


>


Ta, I'll have to think about how I deal with this....


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ta, I'll have to think about how I deal with this....



It's going to be difficult, but less complicated if you stay away from the bottle. Hows the granddaughter?


----------



## TVC (28 Mar 2017)

My ears are ringing.

The Jesus and Mary Chain were very loud.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> It's going to be difficult, but less complicated if you stay away from the bottle. Hows the granddaughter?


The cycling without the bottle certainly will be. Exceptional circumstances, and all that. The little Miss Robyn was last reported as playing happily so she still has a full set of working fingers. It actually didn't even break the skin but she did end up with her hand imprisoned by the door.


----------



## StuAff (28 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> My ears are ringing.
> 
> The Jesus and Mary Chain were very loud.


Were they ever not very loud?


----------



## TVC (28 Mar 2017)

StuAff said:


> Were they ever not very loud?


True.


----------



## TVC (28 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ta, I'll have to think about how I deal with this....


With a clear head in the morning. Easier said than done I know.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ta, I'll have to think about how I deal with this....


from me too and all the very best.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ta, I'll have to think about how I deal with this....


from me as well, and Mrs. GA.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ta, I'll have to think about how I deal with this....



Hugs from me and purrs and headbutts from the furry girls xxx


----------



## GM (29 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ta, I'll have to think about how I deal with this....



and from me.


----------



## lutonloony (29 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ta, I'll have to think about how I deal with this....


Easy to say from outsider's viewpoint, but bite the bullet and make the peace.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Mar 2017)

@deptfordmarmoset


----------



## summerdays (29 Mar 2017)

That's bad news @deptfordmarmoset and somewhat a shock to the system when you get news like this Take a day or two to come to terms with it yourself, and decide what you are going to do.


----------



## summerdays (29 Mar 2017)

Yesterday was a bit Misty to start but it them turned really nice in the middle BUT I happened to be cycling when the heavens opened.... I was soaked in seconds! It was the sort where shelter (friends house) was only 3 streets away so I thought skip putting on trousers, and then I was drenched...l head down not looking where you were going sort of rain!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2017)

Morning all and thanks to you huggers, let's see what the day has in store. It looks like the clouds are in a rush to get somewhere in the north east so I'm anticipating an Atlantic day. I'll now go and have a look at the forecast.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> There are three plum trees at the end of my garden. They have lovely blossom and lots of fruit, but sadly the fruit is so tart that it would need bucket loads of sugar to make them edible.


They aren't Sloes are they?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2017)

Grey morning! Well I have fed the cats and the birds, put the cardboard recycling out and then noticed a secret stash that my wife had stored under the sink, and on the way back in I saw a snail on the drive. I don't know if it was parked or if it was going somewhere?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> They aren't Sloes are they?


Sloes grow on 'Blackthorn' bushes.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...thorn/&usg=AFQjCNEW2vEi_ShiUV215OLGPB-MKRdlUA


----------



## lutonloony (29 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Yesterday was a bit Misty to start but it them turned really nice in the middle BUT I happened to be cycling when the heavens opened.... I was soaked in seconds! It was the sort where shelter (friends house) was only 3 streets away so I thought skip putting on trousers, and then I was drenched...l head down not looking where you were going sort of rain!
> View attachment 344583


you do look a tad damp !!


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ta, I'll have to think about how I deal with this....


With love and compassion.....


----------



## Smithbat (29 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ta, I'll have to think about how I deal with this....


 very best from here too x


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2017)

I feel sorry for that poor boy in the advert that thinks he can make a spacecraft out of that empty washing up liquid bottle. At least when I was young the washing up bottles looked more like space rockets.


----------



## Smithbat (29 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I feel sorry for that poor boy in the advert that thinks he can make a spacecraft out of that empty washing up liquid bottle. At least when I was young the washing up bottles looked more like space rockets.


According to the bible of Button Moon, all you need is a baked bean tin, a funnel and a tuna can.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Forget your head - this is where the heart should rule...


I agree but it's not a clear cut opposition - I already have a tendency to think with my heart. I suppose it's a bit like moving into a new house and seeing what the world looks and feels like from there.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> My ears are ringing.
> 
> The Jesus and Mary Chain were very loud.



Plenty of guitar feedback I trust.


----------



## postman (29 Mar 2017)

Oh dear the famous Mee knees are playing up.Woke this morning to find both knees are swollen the right one the worst.It's all that bending,kneeling from yesterday as i cleared between the paving slabs.This is the first problems since 2003 when i had two knee ops done.Time to rest again and hope the swelling goes down quickly.Ah well.never mind.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2017)

A local wheelwrighting company just rang me up asking me if I needed a wheel. I said that I have already got one, I've got a few most of which are buckled. I think that's what she said!


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The best treatment for that is a sleep on the sofa every afternoon.


Is that why you have the knees of a 20 year old?


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Shame the rest of my body thinks it's 96


Just woken up from my snooze, my knees still feel 96


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Mar 2017)

One for @Fab Foodie.....






One for @Hill Wimp 






Even one for Henry....






Nothing for Sasha I'm afraid...mind you she doesn't let me stroke her yet like Henry does.....


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> According to the bible of Button Moon, all you need is a baked bean tin, a funnel and a tuna can.
> 
> View attachment 344589



I once visited the workshop where they made the puppets and props for that - dad's upholstery workshop was a couple of doors down and he knew the chaps. That was really good fun. Still have some badges and a few other bits and pieces somewhere.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> One for @Fab Foodie.....
> 
> View attachment 344623
> 
> ...


That looks like Faversham ?


----------



## TVC (29 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Plenty of guitar feedback I trust.


Ever so slightly


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ta, I'll have to think about how I deal with this....


Easy to say I know but present is more important than the past.


----------



## TVC (29 Mar 2017)

User said:


> My knees are also playing up - but that's Bootcamp for you. It also appears that I have shin splints (which I am having to read up on).


And there was me expecting to see the new, lean, mean, cycling machine that it Reg2017


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for Saturday. The forecast isn't good...


We know you have a plan B so whatever occurs it will be fabulous as always.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2017)

Received a sample of cat food and money off vouchers for said cat food from Tescos in the post at lunchtime.

Alas, it's for a brand that the girls refuse to eat, and which, therefore, I don't buy.


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2017)

Henry's boat needs to be repainted in pea green.

I would like to have a boat in my back garden.  If I cut in half an old unseaworthy boat, it could be carried into my garden, joined back together and used as seating, and/or grow carrots above the height of carrot flies.

Or, make a wide seat at the side, as a sunlounger with a coolbox under the seat. Do you think this idea has legs? If the seat had a waterproof cover, Tasha could shelter out there when it is raining, instead of under one of the shrubs. 

* Goes off to search for old boat *


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Received a sample of cat food and money off vouchers for said cat food from Tescos in the post at lunchtime.
> 
> Alas, it's for a brand that the girls refuse to eat, and which, therefore, I don't buy.



My two cats will eat most things, in most flavours, but not the ones in gravy instead of jelly.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> One for @Fab Foodie.....
> 
> View attachment 344623
> 
> ...


She's a very discerning young lady


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> My two cats will eat most things, in most flavours, but not the ones in gravy instead of jelly.



I have to be careful with wet food as some types give Lexi the runs. Likewise I have to be careful with dry, as some brands of biscuits make Poppy constipated...

Have worked out a good diet for them that pleases both; Felix AGAIL wet (though not the Sensations Sauces - that bombed rather spectacularly), the small pouches of Sheba and Gourmet for a bit of variety, Royal Canin dry (the biscuit dispenser currently contains RC Exigent) and the odd meal of raw. The latter is dependent, either on what I can get my mitts on when yellow stickering or on whether a friend who goes shooting brings me back rabbit, pigeon or pheasant.

Oh yes, and the girls like their Dreamies too


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Reddit is where frogs learn about books.


Don't forget Ribbit!


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Don't forget Ribbit!




Er, yes, that might be what I was thinking of. I offer my appolojopolies.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> I've spent most of today doing a job I don't like doing, stripping paint.


Try a bit of Hot Chocolate!


----------



## postman (29 Mar 2017)

View: https://youtu.be/L3pf7o-9OOk


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> That looks like Faversham ?



There's a very good reason for that....


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> She's a very discerning young lady



Oi, you have no frame of reference to cast aspersions like that. At least wait until Saturday when we will have met. Then that statement will be validated.....


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2017)

Am on snooze number 3 now, struggling to stay awake today, have worked too hard this week 

I did stay conscious long enough earlier to finally see the birdbath getting some use


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2017)

The Campag rear derailleur I ordered arrived today and I've been cleaning it up. It's cleaning up quite nicely.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Am on snooze number 3 now, struggling to stay awake today, have worked too hard this week
> 
> I did stay conscious long enough earlier to finally see the birdbath getting some use
> 
> ...


A blackbird that thinks it's a duck!


----------



## HertzvanRental (29 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> There's a very good reason for that....


West Street, methinks .


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Henry's boat needs to be repainted in pea green.
> 
> I would like to have a boat in my back garden.  If I cut in half an old unseaworthy boat, it could be carried into my garden, joined back together and used as seating, and/or grow carrots above the height of carrot flies.
> 
> ...


Love the idea of an old boat in a garden. There are a couple of houses here that have them in their front gardens and they look good. I will get some photos when I pass next.


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Love the idea of an old boat in a garden. There are a couple of houses here that have them in their front gardens and they look good. I will get some photos when I pass next.



I found a few pictures on Pinterest, and other websites, including this one: http://www.lushome.com/22-landscaping-ideas-reuse-recycle-old-boats-yard-decorations/137743


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> My two cats will eat most things, in most flavours, but not the ones in gravy instead of jelly.


Sasha only eats egg yolk, Gourmet Gold Tuna cake, Felix treat biscuits and Purina One chicken or salmon biscuits.

Henry will eat most things including twiglets and charcoal


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> I found a few pictures on Pinterest, and other websites, including this one: http://www.lushome.com/22-landscaping-ideas-reuse-recycle-old-boats-yard-decorations/137743



In the 13th picture it looks as if they have used an oar as a back rest to make a chair. My favourite would be the one with the lake in the background.


----------



## TVC (29 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sasha only eats egg yolk, Gourmet Gold Tuna cake, Felix treat biscuits and Purina One chicken or salmon biscuits.
> 
> Henry will eat most things including twiglets and charcoal


That's 'cos he's a geezer.


----------



## HertzvanRental (29 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sasha only eats egg yolk, Gourmet Gold Tuna cake, Felix treat biscuits and Purina One chicken or salmon biscuits.
> 
> Henry will eat most things including twiglets and charcoal


May I come down? They eat better than I do!!


----------



## hopless500 (29 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Oi, you have no frame of reference to cast aspersions like that. At least wait until Saturday when we will have met. Then that statement will be validated.....


----------



## hopless500 (29 Mar 2017)

How can this be comfortable?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Love the idea of an old boat in a garden. There are a couple of houses here that have them in their front gardens and they look good. I will get some photos when I pass next.



Why stop there, you could have a pub like this one in Leicester.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Mar 2017)

Also me and fabbers have just come in from a 32 mile ride and Sasha let me have 2 minutes of petting time.....

Slowly, slowly, catchy monkey.....


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> May I come down? They eat better than I do!!



In that case, may I suggest you divert here... The girls had sirloin steak for their tea... 

Me? I had fish, chips and peas...


----------



## TVC (29 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Why stop there, you could have a pub like this one in Leicester.
> 
> 
> View attachment 344695


I've never been in there, I always thought it was a student hangout.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Also me and fabbers have just come in from a 32 mile ride and Sasha let me have 2 minutes of peering time.....
> 
> Slowly, slowly, catchy monkey.....



Sounds a bit like Paranoid Poppy...


----------



## raleighnut (29 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I've never been in there, I always thought it was a student hangout.


I've only been in once (after spending half an hour in Homebase returning a broken powertool), seemed OK but I really needed a beer.


----------



## mybike (29 Mar 2017)

I'm about to get very excited:



* £592.76 Pending*
We determined that you are eligible to receive a tax refund of £592.76
Special Tax Refund
Invoice #27563107
Tax Refund For 2014 £246.15
Tax Refund For 2015 £180.30
Tax Refund For 2016 £166.31
Total £592.76
Please submit the tax refund request and allow us 5-7 days
in order to process it.
Accessing Tax Refund
*NOTE:* A refund can be delayed a variety of reasons ,
for exemple submitting invalid records or applying after deadline.
Copyright © 2017, HM Revenue & Customs. All rights reserved.


But maybe not, it'll not buy a good enough bike. And why do they want me to go to a Chinese cancer hospital website to claim it?


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> I'm about to get very excited:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do hope that this information did not come from an African Prince with 'inheritance issues'


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2017)

Just searching for Planet 9 over a cup of tea and a slice of stollen...


----------



## Saluki (30 Mar 2017)

I need to get a tiny bit of magnolia paint. A matchpot should do the job


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2017)

My taxes were done today as well. Stultifying, but a good result, as both federal and state government owe me money.


----------



## Motobecane (30 Mar 2017)

I have a new addiction to shredded wheat. It has no additives and/yet I like it. No salt, sugar or anything other than wheat. And I think it could be used in other ways (in culinary terms)


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Mar 2017)

Henry CBA this morning


----------



## summerdays (30 Mar 2017)

I can't decide what to take for lunch today.....yesterday instead of my normal wrap (chicken, rocket, and olives - a creature of habit), I took unlabelled soup from the freezer. Not sure exactly what it was but some veg and lentil and dill combo which was very nice!

Do I take pot luck again?


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> I can't decide what to take for lunch today.....yesterday instead of my normal wrap (chicken, rocket, and olives - a creature of habit), I took unlabelled soup from the freezer. Not sure exactly what it was but some veg and lentil and dill combo which was very nice!
> 
> Do I take pot luck again?


I like pot luck however I tend not to do it now. Until I know the various " experiments" have been eaten by others I will stick to something from M&S.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Is there a kebab van nearby you could visit?


Don't tell @potsy otherwise he will be visiting.

Mind You he could bring @summerdays new bike down for her


----------



## Katherine (30 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I agree but it's not a clear cut opposition - I already have a tendency to think with my heart. I suppose it's a bit like moving into a new house and seeing what the world looks and feels like from there.


Just catching up with this thread. Thinking of you at this hard time.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2017)

Morning, I've just put the bottle, tins and paper recycling out. We went to extreme lengths to finish a bottle of wine last night so they could take it away this morning. Aren't we good.


----------



## lutonloony (30 Mar 2017)

2 snoozes this morning, meant my usual 30 min ride to work, had to be shaved down to 25. Now having a coffee to recover (the first of many methinks)


----------



## Drago (30 Mar 2017)

I'm dog sitting for Gaylord again. His doggy snip scar is healing well so he no longer has a cone of shame.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Mar 2017)

Other than I still have a cold I have nothing to report.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Just searching for Planet 9 over a cup of tea and a slice of stollen...


I've been doing that too. Although I don't have stollen


----------



## Drago (30 Mar 2017)

If you discover it will you name it Cyclechat?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2017)

I think somebody may have put Grecian 2000 in the sky as it's not so grey today.


----------



## lutonloony (30 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think somebody may have put Grecian 2000 in the sky as it's not so grey today.


the grey has moved to Devon shire


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Is it a nice glossy black?


Come to think of it, it does look a bit Leslie Crowther out there.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2017)

We have been watching the past couple of Stargazing programmes and I think for once they have managed to explain things a bit better. One of the things which had been a bit of a mystery to my wife was how amazing the Milky Way looked from the Southern Hemisphere, I assumed it was due to clear skies and digital camera technology and not due to the fact that they were looking at a different part of the galaxy.


----------



## mybike (30 Mar 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> My taxes were done today as well. Stultifying, but a good result, as both federal and state government owe me money.



They will find a way to claim it back.


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Mar 2017)

This morning, we are going to spend a couple of hours undertaking falconry. I shall report back later.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> This morning, we are going to spend a couple of hours undertaking falconry. I shall report back later.


That sounds like it should be a great thing to do. Enjoy.


----------



## Smithbat (30 Mar 2017)

Loving my new Accounts Assistant, I actually leave on time now and have lunch breaks!


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> I can't decide what to take for lunch today.....yesterday instead of my normal wrap (chicken, rocket, and olives - a creature of habit), I took unlabelled soup from the freezer. Not sure exactly what it was but some veg and lentil and dill combo which was very nice!
> 
> Do I take pot luck again?



Take the labels of all the tins in your pantry.....

Do report back.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> Just searching for Planet 9 over a cup of tea and a slice of stollen...


Are you doing the 'movers' and 'dipoles' or the colour one?


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Are you doing the 'movers' and 'dipoles' or the colour one?


Is that a new language?


----------



## TVC (30 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> We have been watching the past couple of Stargazing programmes and I think for once they have managed to explain things a bit better. One of the things which had been a bit of a mystery to my wife was how amazing the Milky Way looked from the Southern Hemisphere, I assumed it was due to clear skies and digital camera technology and not due to the fact that they were looking at a different part of the galaxy.


I spent a couple of nights on a dive boat moored on the outer edge of the Great Barrier Reef (#Boastpost) and the whole view of the night sky way jaw dropping, the milky way just shone like a silver river from horizon to horizon, completely unforgettable.


----------



## TVC (30 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is that a new language?


Science stuff, @potsy says just stick to your crochet.


----------



## TVC (30 Mar 2017)

I keep thinking it's Friday, most disappointing, I'm ready for my mini holiday.


----------



## lutonloony (30 Mar 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> This morning, we are going to spend a couple of hours undertaking falconry. I shall report back later.


Is that burying dead falcons?


----------



## hopless500 (30 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is that a new language?


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I keep thinking it's Friday, most disappointing, I'm ready for my mini holiday.


It's my Friday


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I spent a couple of nights on a dive boat moored on the outer edge of the Great Barrier Reef (#Boastpost) and the whole view of the night sky way jaw dropping, the milky way just shone like a silver river from horizon to horizon, completely unforgettable.


I think they said that we should be able to see it from here in a few years time once the earth has travelled around the galaxy a bit.


----------



## potsy (30 Mar 2017)

Isn't TVC originally from Yorkshire?


----------



## hopless500 (30 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think they said that we should be able to see it from here in a few years time once the earth has travelled around the galaxy a bit.


We had a fab view of the Milky Way a few years ago in Yorkshire.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2017)

Walked into the cafe looking like a drowned rat, forecast said the rain would clear early, they were wrong.


----------



## Smithbat (30 Mar 2017)

On 19th April this year, my Aunt and Uncle celebrate their 70th wedding anniversary! Truly an amazing milestone.


----------



## Speicher (30 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Loving my new Accounts Assistant, I actually leave on time now and have lunch breaks!



Is this the person who you were training a few weeks ago, or a (new) different person?


----------



## Speicher (30 Mar 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> This morning, we are going to spend a couple of hours undertaking falconry. I shall report back later.



Could you overtake them, as that is supposed to be safer?


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I keep thinking it's Friday, most disappointing, I'm ready for my mini holiday.


I'm ready for your mini holiday too!


----------



## Speicher (30 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think they said that we should be able to see it from here in a few years time once the earth has travelled around the galaxy a bit.



How many thousands of times do you need to be told not to exagerate? 

Shall we meet up in three thousand years, or was it three million years? Will Cycle Chat still exist? Will @potsy still have spotty trousers?


----------



## potsy (30 Mar 2017)

Just seen the first waspy fecker of the year in the house, I went out into the garden and thankfully it came back out with me


----------



## Smithbat (30 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is this the person who you were training a few weeks ago, or a (new) different person?


Same one. She is still training but gradually my life is getting easier.


----------



## Speicher (30 Mar 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Same one. She is still training but gradually my life is getting easier.



Some weeks ago, I remember you saying how it was very time-consuming. Now It sounds like you may be benefiting from all that patience and training.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Mar 2017)

User said:


> And they've come back, asking me to go and meet some more of their directors and senior staff.
> 
> Now it's just a matter of co-ordinating diaries...


And ensuring they are talking the same numbers.


----------



## Drago (30 Mar 2017)

Gaylord just bit my toe.


----------



## Smithbat (30 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Some weeks ago, I remember you saying how it was very time-consuming. Now It sounds like you may be benefiting from all that patience and training.


You are totally right, it was very very time consuming, but she has grasped the basics so I am doing more checking rather than step by step teaching and it is much better. This whole thing of being someones Line Manager is so new to me, I am terrified of offending her.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Mar 2017)

User said:


> I'd go with a bottle green. Not black but not too garish.



Most amusing, thank you.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Mar 2017)

Just cycled to the surgery on the old Stowaway. 3 gears is a bit


----------



## hopless500 (30 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> We've got a duck's nest at the bottom of our garden. The mother is sitting on 10 eggs. That means I won't be able to do any gardening for at least 2 months in case I disturb them


ducklings


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've been doing that too. Although I don't have stollen



I sort of stocked up when Lidl were flogging them off cheaply after Christmas...


----------



## marknotgeorge (30 Mar 2017)

Business bank account application paperwork sorted, bod at bank seen. He agrees there's a gap in the market, I just need to find a big enough crowbar.

In other news, it seems OK Cupid has decided 'near me' means London. If I see another 7' tall 'ethical non-monogamist'* working in media, I'll scream. 

* Sounds like using feminist principles to gift-wrap sleeping around to me. I don't have a problem with it per se, it's the gift-wrapping I'm looking askance at.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Are you doing the 'movers' and 'dipoles' or the colour one?



I was doing the colour one. Was rather fun in a strange sort of way.  By which I mean that I rather lost track of time...


----------



## hopless500 (30 Mar 2017)

Reynard said:


> I was doing the colour one. Was rather fun in a strange sort of way.  By which I mean that I rather lost track of time...


Becomes rather addictive doesn't it. I do quite a lot of mapping on Tomnod which is a similar sort of thing (as in looking for and marking whatever they're after).


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2017)

I have given the Campag rear mech a bit of a clean and it has come up quite nicely.


----------



## Speicher (30 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> We've got a duck's nest at the bottom of our garden. The mother is sitting on 10 eggs. That means I won't be able to do any gardening for at least 2 months in case I disturb them




You could ask @User9609 how to set up a web  cam. If you miss gardening so much, please feel free to help me in my garden. You can carry the boat into the garden and try out the new chairs.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Just cycled to the surgery on the old Stowaway. 3 gears is a bit


How far exactly?


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Becomes rather addictive doesn't it. I do quite a lot of mapping on Tomnod which is a similar sort of thing (as in looking for and marking whatever they're after).



Yeah, so I found...  Gonna have another bash later. I kind of miss wading through large amounts of scientific data...


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4742591, member: 9609"]make a little hole in the fence or whatever, they can squeeze through when its time. mallard young have to walk to water as they are self feeders (parents don't feed them) I think they spend less than a day in the nest after they hatch. I remember some on a block of flats, they all had to jump off about a 100' onto a road on day one - don't think any survived.[/QUOTE]
Well, I never knew that about Mallard chicks being self feeders. Is that just Mallard or does it apply to ducks in general? To @User9609 , thanks!!


----------



## GM (30 Mar 2017)

Talking about cones of shame, this is how our little mog came back from the vets last week. After a scan and an investigating op, they found she has a large Lymphoma, started her 6 weeks 
of chemo today, just waiting for wifey to bring her back from the vets......


----------



## summerdays (30 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Is there a kebab van nearby you could visit?



 (Don't tell @potsy but I HATE kebabs)

I took my wrap, which was a good job as I had to run an errand at lunch.... because I'd forgotten something


----------



## hopless500 (30 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> How far exactly?


7 miles in total.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> Talking about cones of shame, this is how our little mog came back from the vets last week. After a scan and an investigating op, they found she has a large Lymphoma, started her 6 weeks
> of chemo today, just waiting for wifey to bring her back from the vets......
> 
> View attachment 344786


 hope she's going to be ok. She is a beautiful cat


----------



## summerdays (30 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> If they hatch, I'll take photos. If they don't it might make a smelly omelette.


Lots and lots of photos please... not that I will show baby summerling as he is still trying to convince me to have some as pets!

It could be the rival to the swallows thread


----------



## raleighnut (30 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> Talking about cones of shame, this is how our little mog came back from the vets last week. After a scan and an investigating op, they found she has a large Lymphoma, started her 6 weeks
> of chemo today, just waiting for wifey to bring her back from the vets......
> 
> View attachment 344786





hopless500 said:


> hope she's going to be ok. She is a beautiful cat



Same here, hope she's OK


----------



## summerdays (30 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> They are in an enclosed garden and have about 25 yds to the nearest water. I'm not sure how the ducklings will get there. We've no pond in our garden


Start digging ... quickly!


----------



## summerdays (30 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> Talking about cones of shame, this is how our little mog came back from the vets last week. After a scan and an investigating op, they found she has a large Lymphoma, started her 6 weeks
> of chemo today, just waiting for wifey to bring her back from the vets......
> 
> View attachment 344786


Oh dear, I didn't know cats could have chemo. I hope she responds well to it!


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Mar 2017)

So, we went hawking! What a great time! We went to a local estate (Quex Park, for locals) and spent 2 hours walking through the field and woodland with a Harris's Hawk sitting on our wrists. Loads of information and we got the launch the birds then recall them with bait on the gloves. Apparently, it is not uncommon for them to find rabbit, voles and squirrels on these trips but not today! 
Two hours spent doing something you don't do every day of the year and finished off with a pub lunch!
Today, life is good. I shall attempt to post a couple of pictures later.
Thought for a run- cycling the Viking Trail, bring your own raptor!!


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Mar 2017)

The fragrant Mrs v R Avec



birds!


----------



## GM (30 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Oh dear, I didn't know cats could have chemo. I hope she responds well to it!



Me neither, they said it's very successful. I'm just glad we have insurance for her.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2017)

My little white hatchback is now white again, not a dirty shade of brown, I've just washed it down. I've had to wash my bike as well, it was filthy when I got back from my ride.


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Mar 2017)

Me!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Me!!


Quite the country squire.


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Mar 2017)

By the way, the bird's name is Rocky!!

(Sound familiar?)


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2017)

Daft cat! Gwen insists on covering up her food so that no one else can steel it and then comes in and complains that she can't find it.


----------



## potsy (30 Mar 2017)

I'm blaming this thread for me ordering a kebab for tonight's tea


----------



## TVC (30 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> I'm blaming this thread for me ordering a kebab for tonight's tea


You can burn it off on the Cambridge ride on Saturday.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> 7 miles in total.


----------



## potsy (30 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You can burn it off on the Cambridge ride on Saturday.


I won't burn many calories keeping up with you lot


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Mar 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Me!!


What are you doing on that blokes arm?


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Mar 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> By the way, the bird's name is Rocky!!
> 
> (Sound familiar?)


Which one, the blond or the dark haired one?


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> What are you doing on that blokes arm?


It's a good wheeze!! He keeps feeding me bits of meat!!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> Talking about cones of shame, this is how our little mog came back from the vets last week. After a scan and an investigating op, they found she has a large Lymphoma, started her 6 weeks
> of chemo today, just waiting for wifey to bring her back from the vets......
> 
> View attachment 344786




All paws crossed here.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


>


----------



## potsy (30 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Our tickets for India arrived today.


One way?


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Mar 2017)

The advert for Stephen King's IT is showing on my facebook page . Definitely want to see the film but not at the cinema, got to be at home so I can switch off if need be, don't normally go for horror but I thought the original was so good.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2017)

GM said:


> Talking about cones of shame, this is how our little mog came back from the vets last week. After a scan and an investigating op, they found she has a large Lymphoma, started her 6 weeks
> of chemo today, just waiting for wifey to bring her back from the vets......
> 
> View attachment 344786



Oh, what a little sweetheart 

Sending healing vibes from all the girls here chez Casa Reynard


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2017)

Was a total bun fight in Tesco tonight for the yellow sticker stuff - nine regulars plus a few opportunists.  Incidentally, I came home with a job lot of... buns...


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2017)

Poodoo... My mother has discovered my stollen stash...


----------



## hopless500 (30 Mar 2017)

Bloody hell. Five minutes ago I realised I'd forgotten to get the chooks in 
Their coop door had shut and they were all roosting outside in the open. 
Never managed to forget them before


----------



## Katherine (30 Mar 2017)

Budget cuts in schools.. So we aren't allowed to order as much stationary as we actually need. In Nursery we have a box of glue sticks under the sink and the rest of the school who have used up their own supply have discovered this fact. So today I took "a few" out of the box and hid them in other parts of the classroom!


----------



## Katherine (30 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Bloody hell. Five minutes ago I realised I'd forgotten to get the chooks in
> Their coop door had shut and they were all roosting outside in the open.
> Never managed to forget them before


Did you have to wake them up and put them to bed?


----------



## hopless500 (30 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> Did you have to wake them up and put them to bed?


Yep. A couple of them hate being picked up so there was much squawking and flapping.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> They will find a way to claim it back.


I generally find a way to overwithold.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> If they hatch, I'll take photos. If they don't it might make a smelly omelette.


Balut, anyone?


----------



## slowmotion (31 Mar 2017)

The van's parked on the street outside with quite a lot of valuable items inside. I can't be arsed to drag them all to safety.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2017)

slowmotion said:


> *The van's parked on the street outside with quite a lot of valuable items inside*. I can't be arsed to drag them all to safety.


What street?

Delay the W.D.C..


----------



## summerdays (31 Mar 2017)

Yesterday I was given a cake by someone at work I'd helped as a thank you.... it was delicious! Lemon drizzle cake! Very light and fluffy!


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> Budget cuts in schools.. So we aren't allowed to order as much stationary as we actually need. In Nursery we have a box of glue sticks under the sink and the rest of the school who have used up their own supply have discovered this fact. So today I took "a few" out of the box and hid them in other parts of the classroom!


There is a school in Crowborough Sussex that is now asking parents to donate loo rolls



http://m.kentlive.news/an-east-suss...sked-parents-to-provide-toilet-rolls/story-30


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2017)

Morning the treatment I put on the sky yesterday hasn't lasted.
In other news my wife was asking why we had been given £ 500 into our account. Perhaps there is a version of Dick Emery working in Nigeria?
" I think I've done it wrong again Dad".


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2017)

Don't panic, my wife contacted the peeps and discovered that it was her pension payment.


----------



## HertzvanRental (31 Mar 2017)

Talking of horror films, there was a short season of Peter Cushing pictures shown in Whitstable recently, The Mummy, Dracula and The Hound if the Baskerville's. 
It was the best comedy show we'd had for years!!


Lullabelle said:


> The advert for Stephen King's IT is showing on my facebook page . Definitely want to see the film but not at the cinema, got to be at home so I can switch off if need be, don't normally go for horror but I thought the original was so good.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Mar 2017)

I'm going on a mini holiday today


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Mar 2017)

Our neighbour retires today, lucky so and so


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2017)

Have you seen that the government has simplified the road tax for new vehicles?


I wondered where these things were lurking!


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Have you seen that the government has simplified the road tax for new vehicles?
> 
> 
> I wondered where these things were lurking!



The car makers got too good at making low emission cars and it was costing the government money, so they moved the goal posts.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2017)

dave r said:


> The car makers got too good at making low emission cars and it was costing the government money, so they moved the goal posts.


The government didn't get it right the last time when they did away with the tax disc.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2017)

I've just discovered that the bottle of wine we had was out of date! It was 2015.


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2017)

hopless500 said:


> ducklings







Oh, sorry, were you thinking they were cute?


----------



## raleighnut (31 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've just discovered that the bottle of wine we had was out of date! It was 2015.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Mar 2017)

mybike said:


> Oh, sorry, were you thinking they were cute?


Humph.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2017)

I don't feel very well.


----------



## TVC (31 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I don't feel very well.


You are looking a little peaky


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2017)

Yesterday I finished off cleaning the slabs at the front of the house shortly after the binmen had collected the recycling. I was intrigued by the crunching noises cars were making as they went past.

Seems some broken glass had fallen from the bin lorry. I must remember not to take the bike past for a few days.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I don't feel very well.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Mar 2017)

We are now on the road eastbound having crossed the water earlier.

Naufalk he we come


----------



## Speicher (31 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I don't feel very well.



 Neither do I. For lots of different reasons, and my brain is confuddled. 

I suggest you and I stay at home this weekend, and everyone can send us photos of where ever they go for the weekend. I guess that hats, be it rain hats, sunhats or Tilly hats may feature in the photos.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Mar 2017)

My young fig tree has 25 figlets on it


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Mar 2017)

Now in Suffolk.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Now in Suffolk.



Don't forget to stop at Red Lodge for some go carting action. Two tracks there. Great fun.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Cambridge surely?


No we are staying with Hop tonight then scooping her up for our cultural trip tomorrow


----------



## TVC (31 Mar 2017)

We will be setting off in about three hours, got to finish work first.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Now in Suffolk.


Now in The Hart


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2017)




----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm going on a mini holiday today


We've survived 3 hours in a Dacia....it's going well so far :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Mar 2017)

In the Hart with @hopless500, it's beer o'clock!

And.....my conf. Call for 1330 has just been cancelled


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Mar 2017)




----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2017)

I'm just back from clothes shopping, I am no longer in denial about how much weight I've put on the last couple of years


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2017)

I have a headache, a snotty nose, the runs and a tummy ache. I'm hungry but can't eat anything. 

I have a feeling that I will not be running the Bournemouth half Marathon on Sunday.


----------



## TVC (31 Mar 2017)

We are finished work, the holiday starts here


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Jacamo?


----------



## HertzvanRental (31 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 344928


One empty glass, one nearly full!! One of you is lagging!!

(Never thought I'd see the day!!)


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Nah - Hops is on to her second.....


Third....


----------



## TVC (31 Mar 2017)

Had to double check the date whilst watching this, not sure if it's genius or folly. Neat idea though. Ladies and gentlemen, the circular runway.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I have a headache, a snotty nose, the runs and a tummy ache. I'm hungry but can't eat anything.
> 
> I have a feeling that I will not be running the Bournemouth half Marathon on Sunday.



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2017)

User said:


> You could always nip over to Cambridge tomorrow.... gin is a cure for all those ills I've been told.



There is a very fine gin shop in Ely. Which is only 15 miles north of Cambridge.


----------



## TVC (31 Mar 2017)

Right, brace yourself Cambridge, here we come.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Wouldn't they have the same issues that NASCAR racers experience? Just more so...



Not just that, you'd have to set the planes up for "stagger" so that they could turn left LOL...


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2017)

User said:


> There's a very nice distillery a mile or so from my front door. Unfortunately they're not open on a Sunday and the day tomorrow is fully booked.



Drat... 

To be fair, I'm teetotal, but there is a very nice place a couple of miles or so up the road that makes posh crisps. That's more my cup of tea


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2017)

Right, lunch break over. Back to stuff that needs doing.

And then I need to do the litter trays after.


----------



## summerdays (31 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've just discovered that the bottle of wine we had was out of date! It was 2015.


Just in case the rest are or nearly out of date, it might be advisable to drink the remaining ones or donate to a worthy West Country charity that accepts dodgy wine


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2017)

Shopping and car washed in one day, my I have been productive 

Time for a sit out in the garden with a cuppa.


----------



## summerdays (31 Mar 2017)

I've slogged up a hill (discovered at the top that I'm stupidly carting 2 D locks around so decided fortification was needed... I ate it before I could take a photo but this was the view!


----------



## summerdays (31 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Is that the shed at the end of @User14044's new garden?


Well I did see some ducks around the corner By a large pond so I expect so!


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Mar 2017)

Just eaten some rather fine Gouda purchased in Lidl.

That shop just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Mar 2017)

summerdays said:


> Well I did see some ducks around the corner By a large pond so I expect so!


It looked like a rather nice ride out.


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2017)

Oh look, car is all shiny and clean is it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Oh look, car is all shiny and clean is it
> 
> View attachment 344969



Get the air rifle out, keeps the car clean and you have something fresh for tea.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Right, brace yourself Cambridge, here we come.



What have the fine folk of Cambridge done to be honoured with such a visit?


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Had to double check the date whilst watching this, not sure if it's genius or folly. Neat idea though. Ladies and gentlemen, the circular runway.



I'm no expert but he seems to make sense and he is Dutch. What have they ever got wrong.

He gets my vote.


----------



## summerdays (31 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It looked like a rather nice ride out.


It was apart from to get to my meeting this morning I had to go up and down big hills.... if only they would take the top off to fill in the hollows it would be so much easier to ride!


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Mar 2017)

potsy said:


> Shopping and car washed in one day, my I have been productive
> 
> Time for a sit out in the garden with a cuppa.



You wash your shopping....?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just eaten some rather fine Gouda purchased in Lidl.
> 
> That shop just keeps getting better and better.


Lurking near to their Gouda there, mixed in with a smoked cheese and ham, is a very enjoyable smoked cheese with paprika-chilli. I'd recommend it.


----------



## TVC (31 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What have the fine folk of Cambridge done to be honoured with such a visit?


We are here. The purpose of the visit is a State Secret.


----------



## tyred (31 Mar 2017)

I so hate dealing with officialdom 

_Last week_
Company payroll woman: We can't reclaim the emergency tax you paid. You need to contact the revenue office.
Revenue Office (after waiting on the phone for 30 minutes): Oh you need your employer to do that for you. We can't help you directly.
Company payroll woman: We can't do it. Perhaps fill out one of these tax reclaim forms and post it to them.

_This week_
Call from Revenue office: Why did you send that form and where did you get it? That form has been obsolete since 2003! Your employer needs to contact us directly and it will then be added to your pay cheque
Company payroll woman: I told you before you need to contact the revenue office. It's nothing to do with me
Me (thinking): Why don't you try doing your job you lazy thing? (polite version)

It's my money! PLEASE ****ING GIVE IT TO ME


----------



## HertzvanRental (31 Mar 2017)

Tonight, I am going to see "The Tale of Two Cities."

I shall see if my guillotine works!!


----------



## tyred (31 Mar 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I shall see if my guillotine works!!



Try a couple of aspirin first. It's a much less drastic cure for a headache.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> Try a couple of aspirin first. It's a much less drastic cure for a headache.


Guillotine tincture is so strong you only need one drop.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Mar 2017)

One for @Speicher from my ride to the pub with @hopless500 and @Fab Foodie in Norfolk.





A garden boat.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> One for @Speicher from my ride to the pub with @hopless500 and @Fab Foodie in Norfolk.
> View attachment 344987
> 
> A garden boat.


Meanwhile.....


----------



## Speicher (31 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Guillotine tincture is so strong you only need one drop.



Is there a cut off date that it needs to be "used by"?
Perhaps I should head off to buy some.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is there a cut off date that it needs to be "used by"?
> Perhaps I should head off to buy some.


Surely you'd prefer guillotine cake! Just one slice....


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Why does @hopless500 have no empties?


Because we're always playing catch-up...and the barmaid clears hers to make room...


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm no expert but he seems to make sense and he is Dutch. What have they ever got wrong.
> 
> He gets my vote.



I remember a Dutch network node where they rebuilt all the modems (Italian) so that they would fit in the Dutch racks. They were not entirely successful. Everyone else just used the Italian racks. Ah, the joys of European cooperation!


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> You wash your shopping....?



Does he shop in Tescos?


----------



## hopless500 (31 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Why does @hopless500 have no empties?


Because I'm


----------



## hopless500 (31 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Because we're always playing catch-up...and the barmaid clears hers to make room...


Ahem


----------



## raleighnut (31 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Because we're always playing catch-up...and the barmaid clears hers to make room...


Does the barmaid know @hopless500 then


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Mar 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Does the barmaid know @hopless500 then


She's a regular....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2017)

On Sunday, a family friend was astonished to see how much salt I put on my excessively generous portion of chips. I explained to him that I'd had a blood test that revealed I had a sodium deficiency. So, being salt-less, I can fully understand the predicament @hopless must be in.... 

It's just putting back what your body took out.


----------



## TVC (31 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> She's a regular....


Their nickname for her is "holiday fund"


----------



## TVC (31 Mar 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Meanwhile.....
> 
> View attachment 345000


Hops and Hills, Cyclechat's delinquent Aunties


----------



## TVC (31 Mar 2017)

We are returned to the hotel, preparing our bodies for tomorrow. The view from our dining table this evening was Kings College.


----------



## tyred (31 Mar 2017)

Should I have another pint? That is the question...


----------



## TVC (31 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> Should I have another pint? That is the question...


Lightweight.


----------



## Katherine (31 Mar 2017)

CarlP said:


> I have a headache, a snotty nose, the runs and a tummy ache. I'm hungry but can't eat anything.
> 
> I have a feeling that I will not be running the Bournemouth half Marathon on Sunday.



Hope you feel better soon and that you don't feel too upset for missing the run on Sunday. 





tyred said:


> I so hate dealing with officialdom
> 
> _Last week_
> Company payroll woman: We can't reclaim the emergency tax you paid. You need to contact the revenue office.
> ...



You need the revenue office to send it to you in writing for your company payroll person to read.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2017)

tyred said:


> Should I have another pint? That is the question...


Yes is the answer.


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2017)

Hopefully Gwydir Mawr tomorrow on the old rigid MTB 

(Marin trail).


----------



## HertzvanRental (31 Mar 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hops and Hills, Cyclechat's delinquent Aunties


........But they look so saintly!


----------



## tyred (31 Mar 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes is the answer.



Advice noted and additional pint consumed. Now the question is....


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2017)

fossyant said:


> Hopefully Gwydir Mawr tomorrow on the old rigid MTB
> 
> (Marin trail).



My son has decided to get up tomorrow, so we will do the short loop - I don't want him hypo half way round the 25km loop. We will do two loops of the 8km, which gives you the best descents.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just eaten some rather fine Gouda purchased in Lidl.
> 
> That shop just keeps getting better and better.



Is that the mature gouda? I can highly recommend the gorgonzola dolce.  Their parmesan is nice too, as is the crefee cream cheese with garlic. If you can get it, the crefee cream cheese with horseradish is a winner. 

If you have the patience to sort the wheat from the chaff, Lidl packs a few foodie gems.  And not just the cheese...

Their nut praline filled mini easter eggs are lush, as are the liqueur-filled ones. And the marzipan-praline log...


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Apr 2017)

I'm listening to Tom Waits.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Apr 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm listening to Tom Waits.


Blimey! I found playing his LPs at 45rpm made me feel better.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are returned to the hotel, preparing our bodies for tomorrow. The view from our dining table this evening was Kings College.
> 
> View attachment 345014


Are those spikes on the roof to prevent pigeons from landing on them?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2017)

Gwen has been acting strangely these past few days. I caught her yelling her head off at some strange cat she had seen in the mirror, the number of times she had seen the same cat before without taking any notice. A few minutes my wife just caught her doing a similar thing but wondering where we were, she was in the wrong bedroom!


----------



## TVC (1 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Are those spikes on the roof to prevent pigeons from landing on them?


They are for impaling oiks.

Sunny in the East today, lets hope it stays that way.

I am so looking forward to putting myself at the mercy of @User and letting him do as he wishes with me.


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Apr 2017)

Spent yesterday morning sowing wild flower seeds at the golf club. A little rain would be nice!


----------



## summerdays (1 Apr 2017)

Just having coffee in bed... so much nicer when someone else makes it.


----------



## Katherine (1 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> Just having coffee in bed... so much nicer when someone else makes it.


Coffee in bed here too but I've made it. Waiting for Mr K to get back from work then I'll have to get up so he can go to bed.


----------



## marknotgeorge (1 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> I so hate dealing with officialdom
> 
> _Last week_
> Company payroll woman: We can't reclaim the emergency tax you paid. You need to contact the revenue office.
> ...


Over here, the PAYE calculation is cumulative: you work out how much tax you should have paid since the beginning of the year, take of what you've already paid, and what's left is the tax due that period. In this way, any over paid tax in the year (caused by, say, an emergency tax code being changed to the correct tax code) will be automatically refunded. If the Irish system not like that?


----------



## tyred (1 Apr 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> Over here, the PAYE calculation is cumulative: you work out how much tax you should have paid since the beginning of the year, take of what you've already paid, and what's left is the tax due that period. In this way, any over paid tax in the year (caused by, say, an emergency tax code being changed to the correct tax code) will be automatically refunded. If the Irish system not like that?



My problem was caused by my last job being in Northern Ireland so none of the paperwork was relevant so I ended up paying emergency tax for the first few weeks. It should have been refunded by now. A few other people who started with me also paid emergency tax but have had it refunded (which is what should happen) but I haven't so I asked some questions and haven't got any answers.

I don't really understand how the tax credit system works here as it has changed completely since my last job in ROI. You used to have a tax free allowance and paid tax on anything above that which you earned.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2017)

I played a game of outdoor Crystal Maze yesterday. I took a box containing a load of expanded polystyrene noodle packing things out of my car and placed them on the ground whilst I moved it. A gust of wind flipped the box over and set the little blighters free. Didn't I have fun trying to round them up again.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2017)

Breakfast, the gangs all here


----------



## mybike (1 Apr 2017)

My wife just sang an Abba song, I'll have it on the brain for the rest of the day.


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2017)

Off down to Laaandaaann to collect a Claud Butler . Leaving in 5.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Apr 2017)

Que??
It's beautiful here....
@User..


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Spent yesterday morning sowing wild flower seeds at the golf club. A little rain would be nice!



Which course?


----------



## TVC (1 Apr 2017)

A light snack to set us up for the day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Which course?


Well, going by the following post, breakfast.


----------



## marknotgeorge (1 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> My problem was caused by my last job being in Northern Ireland so none of the paperwork was relevant so I ended up paying emergency tax for the first few weeks. It should have been refunded by now. A few other people who started with me also paid emergency tax but have had it refunded (which is what should happen) but I haven't so I asked some questions and haven't got any answers.
> 
> I don't really understand how the tax credit system works here as it has changed completely since my last job in ROI. You used to have a tax free allowance and paid tax on anything above that which you earned.


I've had a quick look. It seems not unlike the UK system with a few differences in terminology. The major difference is what happens to new employees without a P45 (UK) or tax credit certificate (ROI). If you've not worked in the UK since April 6th and it's your only job, your employer should give you the emergency tax code on a non-cumulative basis. This is the default tax code (this year 1100L) that I and most other people have. In the ROI, you're taxed at 40% with no tax-free allowance! Because PAYE is cumulative, this should sort itself out automatically when the Revenoo sends out a P6 Tax Code Notice, or a PPS number (ROI), as far as I can see. Have you not had your PPS number?


----------



## Speicher (1 Apr 2017)

Someone has stolen the Galaxy!

I was busy yesterday tidying the garage. The Galaxy was outside last night, and now it is gone!








I know it was silly of me to leave it outdoors.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Apr 2017)

* or*


----------



## Speicher (1 Apr 2017)

No, I meant this one:


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Off down to Laaandaaann to collect a Claud Butler . Leaving in 5.



I thought you were going to Staines Upon Thames. That's not London.


----------



## marknotgeorge (1 Apr 2017)

MoT passed, and the chap at Derby got the oil filter off in 5 minutes, apparently. I shall treat it to a wash and scrub up.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> No, I meant this one:
> 
> View attachment 345054



That's not a



that's a


----------



## alicat (1 Apr 2017)

Persuaded a certain council in B*rkshire to cancel a bus lane penalty charge notice. £30 stays in my pocket. Result!


----------



## TVC (1 Apr 2017)

Cyclechatters Assemble


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Apr 2017)

@Dave 123 

You have a performance review at 9am Monday morning. We found a dandelion.


----------



## mybike (1 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Cyclechatters Assemble
> 
> View attachment 345066



They should have gone to Specsavers.


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Which course?


Chestfield, nr Whitstable. Do you play?


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Apr 2017)

Not a dandelion in sight


----------



## marknotgeorge (1 Apr 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> MoT passed, and the chap at Derby got the oil filter off in 5 minutes, apparently. I shall treat it to a wash and scrub up.


I'd forgotten how bright green it was!


----------



## TVC (1 Apr 2017)

The walking tour is going well.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Apr 2017)




----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2017)

Sorry, I don't recognise any of those people out of lycra


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Chestfield, nr Whitstable. Do you play?



Haven't played for 3 years now but have played at Chestfield plenty of times. One of the oldest if not the oldest clubhouse in the country.


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Haven't played for 3 years now but have played at Chestfield plenty of times. One of the oldest if not the oldest clubhouse in the country.


Yep! XVI century, it is thought. Costs a fortune to maintain, but it is rather quaint


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4745030, member: 21629"]Thanks for (not)inviting me, guys. Yeah, who wants to be a friend of a f**kin poor immigrant. I was such an idiot.[/QUOTE]
News to me too. Bit of a trip, but I might have come along…


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2017)

Looks boring anyway


----------



## mybike (1 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Looks boring anyway



They're not doing much are they.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Looks boring anyway


We found your bike


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4745067, member: 9609"]so who's who ?[/QUOTE]
From L-R

Reg, Rocky, TVC, Lu, Hops, TC, TMN, ?, Wanda, ?...


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Apr 2017)

TC with a pint in her hand. That's unusual!


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Dave 123
> 
> You have a performance review at 9am Monday morning. We found a dandelion.
> 
> View attachment 345071




That is utter bollox!
And if you did it's all to do with biodiversity!


----------



## TVC (1 Apr 2017)

For Vernon


----------



## potsy (1 Apr 2017)

I see you captured Reg's best side


----------



## summerdays (1 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Looks boring anyway


You mean they don't seem to be doing a Kebab crawl?


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> That is utter bollox!
> And if you did it's all to do with biodiversity!


It was beautiful


----------



## TVC (1 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It was beautiful


Especially the weeds


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2017)

After a stop off for a bite to eat at the Long Itch Diner we spent a pleasant afternoon wandering around Banbury, and just to help the afternoon along my car's been averaging 55 mpg this afternoon, and thats without me driving like a little old lady on her Sunday morning trip to church.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Especially the weeds


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> From L-R
> 
> Reg, Rocky, TVC, Lu, Hops, TC, TMN, ?, Wanda, ?...



I'm the bumble bee. Not a waspy fecker....


----------



## TVC (1 Apr 2017)

It's going well


----------



## postman (1 Apr 2017)

Postman has replaced lining paper in three of the kitchen cabinets.One holds the chip pan,one holds the frying pans one holds the cleaning products and waste bin.He has found two bottles of oil dated use by 2014 and 2016.Also two bottles of cider vinegar dates unknown.two are going in the bin,two others are not his decision.Can't get the staff you know.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4745223, member: 9609"]did anyone speak to you ?
years ago I was given a rugby top very similar to that, I think I lived in it for about a year - then I read something that said if you ever want to be left alone dress up in black and yellow strpes like a bee[/QUOTE]

Surprisingly, yes. Good company and bonhomie.


----------



## summerdays (1 Apr 2017)

You may as well at least use the vinegar for other uses if you don't want to consume it. You could use a bit when you were cleaning windows or glass for example. Don't bother with the weed application though as that didn't seem to have much effect.


----------



## TVC (1 Apr 2017)

Oi @potsy kebab shop Cambridge style.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4745223, member: 9609"]did anyone speak to you ?
years ago I was given a rugby top very similar to that, I think I lived in it for about a year - then I read something that said if you ever want to be left alone dress up in black and yellow strpes like a bee[/QUOTE]

To just revisit this, I wouldn't talk to you if you'd been wearing the same top for a year....


----------



## TVC (1 Apr 2017)

The inaugural meeting of the Cyclechat ghost club.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The inaugural meeting of the Cyclechat ghost club.
> 
> View attachment 345132


Are you all on the spirits then now.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4745223, member: 9609"]did anyone speak to you ?
years ago I was given a rugby top very similar to that, I think I lived in it for about a year - then I read something that said if you ever want to be left alone dress up in black and yellow strpes like a bee[/QUOTE]
I didn't notice when he left. Mind you, he didn't say goodbye


----------



## tyred (1 Apr 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I've had a quick look. It seems not unlike the UK system with a few differences in terminology. The major difference is what happens to new employees without a P45 (UK) or tax credit certificate (ROI). If you've not worked in the UK since April 6th and it's your only job, your employer should give you the emergency tax code on a non-cumulative basis. This is the default tax code (this year 1100L) that I and most other people have. In the ROI, you're taxed at 40% with no tax-free allowance! Because PAYE is cumulative, this should sort itself out automatically when the Revenoo sends out a P6 Tax Code Notice, or a PPS number (ROI), as far as I can see. Have you not had your PPS number?



I do have a PPS number. I am an Irish citizen. I'd been working on the wrong side of the border for many years and couldn't produce an Irish P45 as I don't have one.


----------



## tyred (1 Apr 2017)

I've just fitted a new toilet roll to the toilet roll holder in the bathroom.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> I've just fitted a new toilet roll to the toilet roll holder in the bathroom.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4745069, member: 9609"]@Tin Pot weeds are starting to consume his bike[/QUOTE]

A dismal view of my future...cheers.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Apr 2017)

What was this Pensioners Day Out in aid of then?


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Apr 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> What was this Pensioners Day Out in aid of then?



Immigration Awareness?


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I didn't notice when he left. Mind you, he didn't say goodbye



Oi.... that's not true. I bade farewell to one and all individually. You said I should pop by if I was ever in Norfolk and we talked of mountain bike trails for Mr Hop to visit. ........We even hugged.

I remember it clearly, not a drop passed my lips all day......


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> I've just fitted a new toilet roll to the toilet roll holder in the bathroom.



Photos or it didn't happen etc...etc...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> I've just fitted a new toilet roll to the toilet roll holder in the bathroom.


I like to stack as many toilet rolls as I can above the cistern. However, the recent toilet roll drought has reduced me to only 5.


----------



## tyred (1 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Photos or it didn't happen etc...etc...


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2017)

I nipped out on my bike at 7 o clock to get some beer,peanuts and choc ices. I've just opened my saddle bag to find i didn't take the choc ices out.


----------



## tyred (1 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I like to stack as many toilet rolls as I can above the cistern. However, the recent toilet roll drought has reduced me to only 5.



My mum still has one of these on top of the cistern!


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> View attachment 345149


Oh no, i hate it like that! I have to have the paper hanging down against the wall.


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2017)

I have bought a concert ticket. This is fairly mundane for me- five gigs already this year, and now eight more (so far) to come. Less mundane, it's in Brussels. Front 242 (live shows these days sporadic and not seen in the UK since 2011!) playing their home town, in a superb venue (this will be my third show there), on a Saturday (and it's December, so weeknights anywhere are out)…had to be done. So it was.


----------



## Katherine (1 Apr 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh no, i hate it like that! I have to have the paper hanging down against the wall.


Sorry, but @tyred is correct.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh no, i hate it like that! I have to have the paper hanging down against the wall.


Plain double-plyed wrong.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> View attachment 345149



Nice one, and you have it the correct way round too....


----------



## tyred (1 Apr 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh no, i hate it like that! I have to have the paper hanging down against the wall.



There's always one!


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2017)

I'm going to put some garlic bread in the oven. I fancy putting something on it. I'm thinking of either garlic sausage or anchovies. What would you go for?


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> There's always one!



Other wierdos will crawl out of the woodwork now with their flawed illogical ideas.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Apr 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm going to put some garlic bread in the oven. I fancy putting something on it. I'm thinking of either garlic sausage or anchovies. What would you go for?



Anchovies.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Anchovies.


Seconded.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> There's always one!


From my own experience i've found that when you give the roll a quick tug to rip some paper off, it tears off better when the paper is further away. Each to their own.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2017)

I'm going to have an early night. Keep the thread busy overnight for me. I'd hate for it to fall off the first New Posts page.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Anchovies.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Seconded.



With a bit of grated cheese on,or would that be too much?


----------



## tyred (1 Apr 2017)

I bought a huge bag of raisins to snack on as I thought it would be healthier than biscuits but I'm not sure it is a good idea to eat so many.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> I bought a huge bag of raisins to snack on as I thought it would be healthier than biscuits but I'm not sure it is a good idea to eat so many.


All that fibre?! Is that bog roll loaded?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> With a bit of grated cheese on,or would that be too much?


If you're hungry. Otherwise, there's an official umami ruling about fish and cheese. Official.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you're hungry. Otherwise, there's an official umami ruling about fish and cheese. Official.



I might put a few black olives on instead.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> My mum still has one of these on top of the cistern!
> View attachment 345150



We've got one.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Oi.... that's not true. I bade farewell to one and all individually. You said I should pop by if I was ever in Norfolk and we talked of mountain bike trails for Mr Hop to visit. ........We even hugged.
> 
> I remember it clearly, not a drop passed my lips all day......


Yeah. I know


----------



## raleighnut (1 Apr 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I might put a few black olives on instead.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


>


It's in the oven as i post!
Choc ices wont be ready for a while.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Yeah. I know



xx


----------



## TVC (1 Apr 2017)

The end of a fantastic day, all choriographed by @User who has been an amazing champion for Csmbridge.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The end of a fantastic day, all choriographed by @User who has been an amazing champion for Csmbridge.


Has one been partaking of the frothy stuff perchance.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Apr 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> What was this Pensioners Day Out in aid of then?


Pie


----------



## hopless500 (2 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> View attachment 345149


Nooooooo!!!!


----------



## hopless500 (2 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Nice one, and you have it the correct way round too....


No way Jose


----------



## hopless500 (2 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Anchovies.


Yum


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Has one been partaking of the frothy stuff perchance.


Just hope there's no driving being done."Blow into this" might not be the best thing to hear, after being stopped.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> xx


----------



## hopless500 (2 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The end of a fantastic day, all choriographed by @User who has been an amazing champion for Csmbridge.


The bur wuz gratex2


----------



## hopless500 (2 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Just hope there's no driving being done."Blow into this" might not be the best thing to hear, after being stopped.


@User may disagree


----------



## Speicher (2 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The end of a fantastic day, all choriographed by @User who has been an amazing champion for Csmbridge.



I hope someone made a video of the dancing.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2017)

Looks like a fun day out was had by one and all.  Not sure about the alcoholic part of it though, a thimbleful would have me keeled over and snoring... 

I was visiting dear friends today - decided to cycle it and as a result got my first ever 40k in. 

My car failed its MOT quite spectacularly last week, and alas, the repair quote that dropped into my mailbox this morning was no April Fool...


----------



## slowmotion (2 Apr 2017)

Let's get this thread back on track FFS!

There's a clothes moth on my screen.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2017)

Katherine said:


> Sorry, but @tyred is correct.


@Accy cyclist is. Less strain on the mounting bracket when the roll is the other way round.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (2 Apr 2017)

Update: I'm still awake. Grrrr!


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh no, i hate it like that! I have to have the paper hanging down against the wall.


Wrong... he has it the correct way...


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Update: I'm still awake. Grrrr!


Sorry to hear that... I ended up going to bed before 10 and then sleeping the whole way through.... so I'm going to wish that result for you tonight.....


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Apr 2017)

I don't sleep well either. I am contemplating an early ride but it's not much above freezing and I'm not sure if I want to brave it or not.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2017)

I forgot I changed the time on my phone to CET*, and set my alarm incorrectly. Oh well, an extra hour to the day...

*I am in Belgium so not just a random thing to do


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Apr 2017)

I still don't feel very well. I'm definitely not going to run the Bournemouth half today.


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2017)

I'm going to have a late start to my ride this morning, I'm on chauffeuring duties first thing, Dad's taxi.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Apr 2017)

I was reading about a couple who had recently bought a puppy. The puppy is almost house trained.....almost. They live in a house with polished wood floors. Unfortunately, the puppy had an accident on the polished wood floor. A number 2 accident. This happened before 1am while the puppies owners were asleep in bed. They know it was before 1am because this is the time the automatic vaccum cleaner starts.

You can guess the rest 

The owners were surprised how far a pile of puppy poo can be spread over a wooden floor.


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I still don't feel very well. I'm definitely not going to run the Bournemouth half today.


Better to get well again and look forward to the next event. 



User14044mountain said:


> The mother duck from my garden was spotted yesterday flying to the stream with an egg in her bill. I've looked this morning and she's moved all the eggs.
> 
> So sad that I couldn't see the ducklings hatch. I felt quite paternal to them.



Aw. We're sad too. We wanted to follow your parenting reports! 




steveindenmark said:


> I was reading about a couple who had recently bought a puppy. The puppy is almost house trained.....almost. They live in a house with polished wood floors. Unfortunately, the puppy had an accident on the polished wood floor. A number 2 accident. This happened before 1am while the puppies owners were asleep in bed. They know it was before 1am because this is the time the automatic vaccum cleaner starts.
> You can guess the rest
> The owners were surprised how far a pile of puppy poo can be spread over a wooden floor.


----------



## tyred (2 Apr 2017)

I cannot believe I started a several page discussion on toilet rolls and the life and death situation of how to mount one in it's holder.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> I cannot believe I started a several page discussion on toilet rolls and the life and death situation of how to mount one in it's holder.


If you are a man it rolls away from the wall. If you are a woman it rolls towards the wall.

Because men are never right.


----------



## tyred (2 Apr 2017)

I'm about to walk to the cafe for my Sunday morning fry-up


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm going to have an early night. Keep the thread busy overnight for me. I'd hate for it to fall off the first New Posts page.


Job well done!


----------



## mybike (2 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> My mum still has one of these on top of the cistern!
> View attachment 345150



That's a funny looking cistern.


----------



## TVC (2 Apr 2017)

Good morning. Feeling most chipper this morning. Time to head back to reality after a fantastic day yesterday.


----------



## TVC (2 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Has one been partaking of the frothy stuff perchance.


Not as much as you might imagine, quality over quantity. Can't say the same about @Fab Foodie though


----------



## tyred (2 Apr 2017)

There are few things more annoying than listening to someone using an mobile phone with keypad tones turned on. GRrrr!


----------



## hopless500 (2 Apr 2017)

I DO like Cambridge


----------



## raleighnut (2 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The mother duck from my garden was spotted yesterday flying to the stream with an egg in her bill. I've looked this morning and she's moved all the eggs.
> 
> So sad that I couldn't see the ducklings hatch. I felt quite paternal to them.


----------



## tyred (2 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4745832, member: 9609"]I can't believe so many waste money on bog roll (let alone wasteful consumerism and enviroment damage) - what's wrong with old newspaper ?[/QUOTE]

I tried that but found the Daily Mail caused me irritation so switched back to toilet roll.

I also find a roll of Andrex contains more useful information than most newspapers.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> There are few things more annoying than listening to someone using an mobile phone with keypad tones turned on. GRrrr!



My Mum has her keyboard tones on....


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The mother duck from my garden was spotted yesterday flying to the stream with an egg in her bill. I've looked this morning and she's moved all the eggs.
> 
> So sad that I couldn't see the ducklings hatch. I felt quite paternal to them.



I had no idea this sort of relocation happened.....


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2017)

Having a batch and a coffee in the Willoughby cafe. The was a big group from the Solihull CC in when I walked in


----------



## Speicher (2 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I still don't feel very well. I'm definitely not going to run the Bournemouth half today.



 I think you should stay at home, quietly with lots of beverages of your choice, preferably prepared by someone else.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> Sorry to hear that... *I ended up going to bed before 10 and then sleeping the whole way through....* so I'm going to wish that result for you tonight.....


You were on here gone midnight!


----------



## hopless500 (2 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I had no idea this sort of relocation happened.....


Nor me. Not something I've come across.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I had no idea this sort of relocation happened.....





hopless500 said:


> Nor me. Not something I've come across.



Blimey, @User14044 must have done something truely unspeakable to induce a new behaviour to wildlife....


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4745832, member: 9609"]I can't believe so many waste money on bog roll (let alone wasteful consumerism and enviroment damage) -* what's wrong with old newspaper ?*[/QUOTE]
The ink tends to "run" more these days.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2017)

Half moons! We got up early, eyelids still shut and went off and did a car boot sale. On the upside I bought a 1963 Woodrup cycle frame with fancy lugs.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4745978, member: 9609"]the trick is to read it before you use it.[/QUOTE]
Same old news!


----------



## TVC (2 Apr 2017)

Intellegence suggests that beer consumption in Cambridge has just increased this lunchtime


----------



## GM (2 Apr 2017)

Help!!! I've been trying to buy Charcoal Cheese, no luck so far.


----------



## Speicher (2 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Looks like a fun day out was had by one and all.  Not sure about the alcoholic part of it though, a thimbleful would have me keeled over and snoring...



Lightweight! 

I am sure I could drink at least four thimbles full before being very wobbly and needing to rest my head on the shoulders of @Fab Foodie.


----------



## TVC (2 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Lightweight!
> 
> I am sure I could drink at least four thimbles full before being very wobbly and needing to rest my head on the shoulders of @Fab Foodie.


Fabbers is a good kisser btw.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Fabbers is a good kisser btw.



Yes he is.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2017)

We are home, washing is on the line, grocery shopping has been done. Normality has resumed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2017)

Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.


----------



## GM (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.


----------



## TVC (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.


Really sorry to hear this


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.



So sorry


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.



Please add my sincere condolences to those above. 
I hope that someone can support you as you support your mother.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.


I'm sorry to hear of your sad news.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2017)

Katherine said:


> Please add my sincere condolences to those above.
> I hope that someone can support you as you support your mother.


I've got my daughter just a few miles away and the grandchildren work as a powerful distraction. Also, my elder brother, who's met a few of the Kent rides crew, will be on a plane pretty sharpish. We talked about possible plans last night but I haven't had a chance to speak to him yet. It'll be good to have him around to share the caring son job with.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.


 sorry to hear your news.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Apr 2017)

I offer you my condolences @deptfordmarmoset.


----------



## postman (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.



So sorry to read this.


----------



## tyred (2 Apr 2017)

Today's Lunch stop.


----------



## tyred (2 Apr 2017)

I actually had to cut today's ride short due to a broken chain about 30 miles in. First time I ever had that happen. The chain didn't actually break but the joining link has disappeared and I couldn't find all the parts of it on the road despite looking in the hope I could put it together again and continue. No idea why that should happen now as the it hadn't been disturbed in several years.

Had to hitch a lift of a stranger and drive back for the bike, hence being home earlier than planned.

I suppose the moral of the story is to carry a chain tool and a spare link but I've never done that with hub gears or singlespeeds as I always felt problems were more likely with derailleurs.


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The end of a fantastic day, all choriographed by @User who has been an amazing champion for Csmbridge.


I assume that this was a rerun of "Vernon Day," last year?

Seems like you all had a jolly time! (Again!)

Good on yer !!


----------



## TVC (2 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I assume that this was a rerun of "Vernon Day," last year?
> 
> Seems like you all had a jolly time! (Again!)
> 
> Good on yer !!


It was, and we did. Cambridge is a lovely city, and the participants even lovelier.


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Apr 2017)

User said:


> It was. And a great day was had by all....
> 
> Other than a brief shower during the ghost walk, the weather was good and the company better.


Ironically, I was in Cambridge the day before you're gig!
It was an unassociated coach trip but I remember a) the city and b) how bloody hot it was!!


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Apr 2017)

^^^^^
This relates to 2016!


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It was, and we did. Cambridge is a lovely city, *and the participants even lovelier*.



You know if you need some money there are more dignified ways of going about it.....


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> You were on here gone midnight!


Well it my have been my computer but no way was I on last night.... definitely fast asleep!! (Unless I can operate my phone in my sleep )


----------



## StuAff (2 Apr 2017)

User said:


> It was. And a great day was had by all....
> 
> Other than a brief shower during the ghost walk, the weather was good and the company better.


Might I request that, as per last year, any reruns be arranged in public on the forum and not via PMs? I was completely unaware of this going on until the posts on here. I might well have attended had I known about it, and I can't be the only friend of Vernon to have been in this position. Not terribly pleasant.


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Half moons! We got up early, eyelids still shut and went off and did a car boot sale. On the upside I bought a 1963 Woodrup cycle frame with fancy lugs.


Pics?


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> Well it my have been my computer but no way was I on last night.... definitely fast asleep!!* (Unless I can operate my phone in my sleep )*


Possible.


----------



## summerdays (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.


Sorry to hear your bad news, it must be hard on your mother, you expect to go before your children.


----------



## TVC (2 Apr 2017)

User said:


> And that includes some pretty degrading stuff.


I've now met @Salty seadog so I know degrading.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I've now met @Salty seadog so I know degrading.



Glad to be of service....


----------



## tyred (2 Apr 2017)

I had smoked mackeral for tea.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.


Very sorry to hear that


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2017)

StuAff said:


> Might I request that, as per last year, any reruns be arranged in public on the forum and not via PMs? I was completely unaware of this going on until the posts on here. I might well have attended had I known about it, and I can't be the only friend of Vernon to have been in this position. Not terribly pleasant.


Sounds a bad idea to me, you could get some right plebs turning up


----------



## StuAff (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.


RIP. My condolences to you and yours.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Apr 2017)

You can use cinnamon powder as a root hormone powder to grow cuttings.


----------



## Haitch (2 Apr 2017)

@deptfordmarmoset, very sad news, and so quickly too. Hope you and your family can come to terms with it and find peace.

All the very best.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Lightweight!
> 
> I am sure I could drink at least four thimbles full before being very wobbly and needing to rest my head on the shoulders of @Fab Foodie.



Well, I *am* short...  Though I suspect I could give you all a fair run for your money if the beverage of choice happened to be tea. 

Truth of the matter is that I simply don't drink alcohol.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2017)

Had a quiet day today - still ache somewhat from yesterday...

Watched the Touring Cars and the Boat Races (yay for the gals, boo for the guys) and listened to Arsenal v Man City on the radio.

Didn't need to cook, had lots of yummy leftovers. Gonna sit down in a bit with tea, choccy and Robot Wars.


----------



## Speicher (2 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Had a quiet day today - still ache somewhat from yesterday...
> 
> Watched the Touring Cars and the Boat Races (yay for the gals, boo for the guys) and listened to Arsenal v Man City on the radio.
> 
> Didn't need to cook, had lots of yummy leftovers. Gonna sit down in a bit with tea, choccy and Robot Wars.



Tea and choccy sounds good, but instead of Robot Wars, I am watching a pregnant Giraffe. Warning, it might be unsuitable for those of a squeamish nature. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClnQCgFa9lCBL-KXZMOoO9Q/live


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2017)

Oh!  April the Giraffe has been popping up on my FB feed as several of my FB friends are following that. 

Alas, I'm more of a crash-bang-wallop kind of gal.


----------



## Speicher (2 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oh!  April the Giraffe has been popping up on my FB feed as several of my FB friends are following that.
> 
> Alas, I'm more of a crash-bang-wallop kind of gal.



One of my favourite programmes was "Scrapheap Challenge", robot wars does not have the same appeal. 
Then there is the Red Bull Soapbox challenge.


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Has anyone actually met him? He's certainly never been seen on a bike...


I'm real, this was taken one summer in Mancland


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> One of my favourite programmes was "Scrapheap Challenge", robot wars does not have the same appeal.
> Then there is the Red Bull Soapbox challenge.



Oh yessssss, love Scrapheap Challenge. Still got some of the stuff I recorded many moons ago - I like anything techy / engineering-y. Robot Wars appeals to me because it's about finding the best way to make something in order to break something else. 

I used to do impact testing you see. I like breaking things.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> Sorry to hear your bad news, it must be hard on your mother, you expect to go before your children.


Indeed, she's talked about that and my daughter, who's got 3 little monsterkins, said she understood it fully. As it was my younger brother it also feels upside down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> I'm real, this was taken one summer in Mancland
> 
> View attachment 345374


If you've got handcuffs on, chapeau for managing to ride a bike.


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you've got handcuffs on, chapeau for managing to ride a bike.


No handcuffs, just my tag


----------



## TVC (2 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> No handcuffs, just my tag


Had you forgottrn your name again?


----------



## TVC (2 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Remembering your name is like riding a bike.... oh hold on it's Potsy we are talking about


Which reminds me, did anyone photograph me mounted @Hill Wimp's toy?


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Apr 2017)

I think @Glow worm may have some evidence of the lesser spotted Orbea Katu being ridden in a park in Cambridge.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> Pics?


Sorry I have made a new post. Er, somewhere!


----------



## Glow worm (2 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I think @Glow worm may have some evidence of the lesser spotted Orbea Katu being ridden in a park in Cambridge.



Hmmm, possibly...,!


























There's may have been a little wobbling going on- the gin had nothing to do with that of course!


----------



## TVC (3 Apr 2017)

User said:


> It is a smile inducing little beast.


Who, me or the bike?

Actually it is a very nice machine.


Anyway, back to reality and a trip to Potsyland today.


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Who, me or the bike?
> 
> Actually it is a very nice machine.
> 
> ...


Yay


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Apr 2017)

Why does nobody discuss my long comings?


----------



## raleighnut (3 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Well, I *am* short...  Though I suspect I could give you all a fair run for your money if the beverage of choice happened to be tea.
> 
> Truth of the matter is that I simply don't drink alcohol.


 A non-drinking Piscean


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2017)

Bright sunny morning in Coventry and a promise of a warm sunny day, and I'm decorating, I haven't done anything with it for a week and I need to get some work done on it.


----------



## Haitch (3 Apr 2017)

Out yesterday and crossed wheels with a man wearing a petrol blue shirt with the letters TMN in chunky block letters emblazoned across it. Looked v. stylish. Couldn't find the shirt on Google but did find this.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2017)

What a lovely start to the morning.

I am sorry to disappoint peeps but I have been unable to find any pictures of the car boot so you will just have to make do with some pictures of the bike frame.


----------



## Haitch (3 Apr 2017)

... and @User14044, 75 dollars and it's yours.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> I'm real, this was taken one summer in Mancland
> 
> View attachment 345374


Kind of a cycling Stig


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2017)

Haitch said:


> ... and @User14044, 75 dollars and it's yours.
> 
> View attachment 345430


I like that a lot.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Which reminds me, did anyone photograph me mounted @Hill Wimp's toy?


----------



## Haitch (3 Apr 2017)

This is going to cost me the entire morning.


----------



## TVC (3 Apr 2017)

Hills does look slightly concerned.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hills does look slightly concerned.


I was just thinking the same, there does seem to be a certain 'tenseness' in her.


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2017)

fossyant said:


> My son has decided to get up tomorrow, so we will do the short loop - I don't want him hypo half way round the 25km loop. We will do two loops of the 8km, which gives you the best descents.



The weather really closed in on Sat. Morning and we couldn't even see toe top of the local hill never mind Snowdonia. Postponed ride until next Sat but need new bladder for sons rucksack and must bring more suitable kit for him. Last minute decisions aren't best


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 Apr 2017)

Haitch said:


> ... and @User14044, 75 dollars and it's yours.
> 
> View attachment 345430


Far too small for @Rockymountain


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Right... appointment booked with the physioterrorist this afternoon at 2.00 p.m. I can't risk this back issue dragging on.



Hope you get fixed soon


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Ambitious.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> From L-R
> 
> Reg, Rocky, TVC, Lu, Hops, TC, TMN, MJR, Wanda, SRW


Missing names added


----------



## TVC (3 Apr 2017)

I thought I just saw Potsy ride past. Then I reslised my mistake.

Lovely sunshine here, but with the wind chill it's still about -10


----------



## hopless500 (3 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4745124, member: 9609"]nobody looks how I imagined them to[/QUOTE]
@Markymark was the odd one this year. Extra gin helped in the end


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Right... appointment booked with the physioterrorist this afternoon at 2.00 p.m. I can't risk this back issue dragging on.


Good luck, my physioterrorist gave me some great exercises and I haven't had a bad back for two years. They say if you don't do the homework work you won't get betters.


----------



## TVC (3 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> @Markymark was the odd one this year. Extra gin helped in the end


Which reminds ne, next time we will bring you a funnel and a she-wee.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Which reminds ne, next time we will bring you a funnel and a she-wee.


----------



## marknotgeorge (3 Apr 2017)

Yesterday, I had a very nice carvery with family, though my hat was stolen by DQ. I spent the rest of the afternoon creating icons. Lots of little square graphic files, all of slightly different dimensions, all because Apple, Google and Microsoft can't do what Nokia were doing years ago and use a vector graphic format! Bah!


----------



## hopless500 (3 Apr 2017)

Pork pie from the Cambridge pie stall is being scoffed. It's rather


----------



## Speicher (3 Apr 2017)

Yesterday I gained another two square yards of garden. 

There is an extremely large photinia in the front garden that was casting a lot of shade. So I pruned the sides quite a lot, and now there is ground beneath it that is not permanently in shade. I will need to find someone very tall, to help me prune the top. 

I have looked up plants that like shade, and some of them are already elsewhere in the garden. So they will be moved. Currently there are some geraniums there, and they can stay there.

A Broom, the flowering variety, rather that the sweeping variety before you ask, had grown very leggy in the shade. So I have taken cuttings (with a heel on it) and potted them up. I have very little success growing things from seed, but a fair amount of success growing things from cuttings, even without a green house. 

Plants like foxgloves do not want to have seedlings in my garden. One of my neighbours thinks it is because of the farmer spraying the field of wheat at the end of my garden. Should I buy some special "seed" compost, and try again with seeds?


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2017)

I've been gardening in a T shirt, having started with a jacket and a jumper. Rhododendron that's been overhanging the fence between us and next door has now been severely cut back to allow for the new fence. I have managed to keep it in a nice shape, all big cuts have been taken back so they don't show amongst the newer growth. Lots of weeding to finish now.


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yesterday I gained another two square yards of garden.
> 
> There is an extremely large photinia in the front garden that was casting a lot of shade. So I pruned the sides quite a lot, and now there is ground beneath it that is not permanently in shade. I will need to find someone very tall, to help me prune the top.
> 
> ...


Pass


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> A non-drinking Piscean



Yes, I'm afraid so LOL 

I do too much driving to risk having a glass, and consequently I simply fell out of the habit.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2017)

Spent the morning shredding unwanted tree prunings for the green bin.

This afternoon's tasks are a) do the litter trays, b) fill up the cats' water dispenser, c) take something out of the freezer to defrost for tomorrow, d) go and speak to the folks at the garage about the repair bill for my car (not worth spending stupid money on a car that will only last me another year at best) and e) go for a ride.


----------



## User19783 (3 Apr 2017)

Just listing to this on radio 4extra.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Apr 2017)

I would love to be outside gardening, unfortunately I have to be in here working . Now the evenings are getting lighter I can potter outside for a while


----------



## potsy (3 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I thought I just saw Potsy ride past. Then I reslised my mistake.
> 
> Lovely sunshine here, but with the wind chill it's still about -10



Not me, I'm too busy working to pay rockys pension


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Apr 2017)

I've been waiting for the fuel light to come on for the last 50 miles. I hope it still works 'cos I'm in country lane territory today.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Apr 2017)

I had a new pound coin dated 2016....I spent it today. I have now found out they're being listed at £250 on auction sites.....oh well.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Are you sure Rocky didn't nick it on Saturday?



He definitely tried....


----------



## TVC (3 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I am very sore. How a young lady that petite can be so robust is beyond me....


Oh dear, it's a good job you are going to the physio later.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Yes, I'm afraid so LOL
> 
> I do too much driving to risk having a glass, and consequently I simply fell out of the habit.


Cycle more?


----------



## marknotgeorge (3 Apr 2017)

I've started the job I got a lot of grief about last year, the one that was put on my review because I apparently spent too long on it replicating the cashbook. The senior who started since then, who wrangles all us top floor plebs, looked at the cashbook, looked at what I did last year, and told me she'd have done pretty much what I did. This bodes well...


----------



## TVC (3 Apr 2017)

Fantastic news, our local pub has just won the 'Best Venue' award at the Leicester Comedy Festival. So chuffed for Alan, Sarah and all their team. I do have the best pub ever near me.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2017)

We went to the seaside for a day out and a bit of a change of scenery, I should have taken that stuff that gets rid of grey as it was so overcast and misty, we couldn't even see the Isle of Wight from Mudeford. It was cold, 10 degrees C. We watched the tide coming in and some peeps fishing for crabs from the nice warm car, we did however venture out for a short walk along towards High Cliff. On the drive back we saw some Bluebells flowering.


----------



## lutonloony (3 Apr 2017)

Katherine said:


> I've been gardening in a T shirt, having started with a jacket and a jumper. Rhododendron that's been overhanging the fence between us and next door has now been severely cut back to allow for the new fence. I have managed to keep it in a nice shape, all big cuts have been taken back so they don't show amongst the newer growth. Lots of weeding to finish now.
> View attachment 345465


In my very limited horticultural knowledge thems look more like tulips than rhodies


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2017)

Our bluebells will be a while yet.


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2017)

lutonloony said:


> In my very limited horticultural knowledge thems look more like tulips than rhodies


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> We went to the seaside for a day out and a bit of a change of scenery, I should have taken that stuff that gets rid of grey as it was so overcast and misty, we couldn't even see the Isle of Wight from Mudeford. It was cold, 10 degrees C. We watched the tide coming in and some peeps fishing for crabs from the nice warm car, we did however venture out for a short walk along towards High Cliff. On the drive back we saw some Bluebells flowering.


You were lucky - it's normally devilishly windy up there.

Meanwhile, I just found myself wondering who all those slender people clocking up miles on the pavements and park paths are. I mean, you can't even hear them breathing! How is that possible?


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Apr 2017)

When I go for a run I am like a Bassett hound, a lot of movement but little progress.


----------



## summerdays (3 Apr 2017)

A lovely sunny day today and yesterday it warms the bones and makes you feel happy more of the same please (pity the forecast mentions a cold front!)


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Cycle more?



That's no good, I'd be wobbling about all over the place...


----------



## raleighnut (3 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> That's no good, I'd be wobbling about all over the place...


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 345547



Yes, that's a possibility. But I'd have to put that in a boil wash first. 

Still, not sure it's wise on these fen roads - might end up taking an unplanned swim...


----------



## mybike (3 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Well, I *am* short...  Though I suspect I could give you all a fair run for your money if the beverage of choice happened to be tea.
> 
> Truth of the matter is that I simply don't drink alcohol.



Good for you, there does seem to be a rather strange attitude to it.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2017)

mybike said:


> Good for you, there does seem to be a rather strange attitude to it.



Indeed, it used to embarrass the hell out of my motor racing and cat show friends to begin with before they knew, thinking that their hospitality was lacking as I never had any wine, champagne etc. Once I explained that I didn't drink, there'd always be a fresh brew waiting for me.  We always had a good laugh about it after that. 

On other occasions it's cost me dearly.  A school reunion meal about 15 years ago was the worst. Original plan was that everyone would go Dutch on the drinks, which was fine by me. I had a coke and a cup of tea with my meal, but ended up having to pay a £20 bar tab for drinks I didn't consume when I went to settle up my bill, as plans were changed without telling me.  I only went to the reunion out of politeness, rather than out of a sense of camaraderie with the other girls in my year. Needless to say, I haven't been to another one since.

I do keep a small stock of alcohol to cook with though, as some things aren't the same without a sploosh of wine or brandy...


----------



## raleighnut (3 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Yes, that's a possibility. But I'd have to put that in a boil wash first.
> 
> Still, not sure it's wise on these fen roads - might end up taking an unplanned swim...


 The trike originally looked like this,




It only looks like it does now cos I'm a tall guy with Loooooooong legs.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> The trike originally looked like this,
> 
> View attachment 345549
> 
> ...



Well, I'm 4' 11" tall and ride a 38cm framed road bike.  Still bet that trike's too big for a short-arse like me 

P.S. I do like the trike though, it's a smart-looking thing.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Well, I'm 4' 11" tall and ride a 38cm framed road bike.  Still bet that trike's too big for a short-arse like me
> 
> P.S. I do like the trike though, it's a smart-looking thing.


It was bought for physiotherapy after I snapped my femur into 3 pieces, I adapted it into a 'blokey' thing to ride but had lost so much strength in my leg I ended up fitting a 250w front electric wheel to it.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> It was bought for physiotherapy after I snapped my femur into 3 pieces, I adapted it into a 'blokey' thing to ride but had lost so much strength in my leg I ended up fitting a 250w front electric wheel to it.



And now you can glide serenely to wherever it is you are going without huffing and puffing like an apoplectic cat...  Neat.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> And now you can glide serenely to wherever it is you are going without huffing and puffing like an apoplectic cat...  Neat.


Not to mention going uphill well enough to scoot past quite a few people, Mamils and Youths on MTBs are favourites.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Not to mention going uphill well enough to scoot past quite a few people, Mamils and Youths on MTBs are favourites.



And I bet you have a good giggle while they stop to pick their jaws up off the floor


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bugrit. My brother died last night. He went into a hospital last week and died under a week later with a cocktail of cancers topped off with pneumonia. I'm ok, my time's now more given over to supporting my mother.


I am so very sorry to hear this. Hope your family is all doing okay, given the circumstances. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> The ink tends to "run" more these days.


Soy based inks, crappy recycled paper. I remember the good old days and real newspaper without physically and intellectually inferior content. I was just bewailing the manifold sins and wickedness of contemporary journalism to Mrs. GA, as well as the merits of the new chicken stand near our house.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2017)

Whirly Birds are out over the top end of town. Commercial delivery flight due over at 02:00. They'll have to move.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Apr 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm going to put some garlic bread in the oven. I fancy putting something on it. I'm thinking of either garlic sausage or anchovies. What would you go for?


Anchovies.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Apr 2017)

Just seen Fabbers off as he is driving over to Germany. By the time I get off my later train today he will be well into Belgium.


----------



## summerdays (4 Apr 2017)

@Fab Foodie have you ever calculated how many miles you cover each year? I'd hate doing your expenses claim each month


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> @Fab Foodie have you ever calculated how many miles you cover each year? I'd hate doing your expenses claim each month


Over 10,000 business miles at least. But thats not the main costs, flights, hotels, hire cars, bar tab....anywhere between £5k and £10k per month.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> After a stop off for a bite to eat at the Long Itch Diner we spent a pleasant afternoon wandering around Banbury, and just to help the afternoon along my car's been averaging 55 mpg this afternoon, and thats without me driving like a little old lady on her Sunday morning trip to church.


Long Itch Diner? You certainly know how to entertain!
Great breakfast though


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> View attachment 345149


Paper's hanging the wrong side....


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Why does nobody discuss my long comings?


A Doctor may be willing....


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> What a lovely start to the morning.
> 
> I am sorry to disappoint peeps but I have been unable to find any pictures of the car boot so you will just have to make do with some pictures of the bike frame.


What flavour is that? Nice :-)


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Paper's hanging the wrong side....


Brave man there under the sea.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Brave man there under the sea.


I felt the tissue still needed resolving.....


----------



## hopless500 (4 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Paper's hanging the wrong side....


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I felt the tissue still needed resolving.....


You have your own loo so you can hang any way you like........ in there


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Long Itch Diner? You certainly know how to entertain!
> Great breakfast though



The first time I pulled in there my Good Lady wondered where I was taking her. The A road into Banbury is more pleasant than the motorway and Long Ichington is nicely placed between Coventry and Banbury for a stop over.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> The first time I pulled in there my Good Lady wondered where I was taking her. The A road into Banbury is more pleasant than the motorway and Long Ichington is nicely placed between Coventry and Banbury for a stop over.


There's a yacf camping weekend in Long Itch and the Diner is a great start to a cycling day :-)
It dies look a little 'Deliverance' from the outside!


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You have your own loo so you can hang any way you like........ in there


If only the hanger hadn't fallen off the wall....


----------



## hopless500 (4 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> If only the hanger hadn't fallen off the wall....


Put those man skills to work and stick it back on the wall


----------



## hopless500 (4 Apr 2017)

On the subject of toilets.... our work drains are blocked this morning 

And it's Monday morning


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Apr 2017)

I woke about 20 minutes ago thinking it is just gone 9 o'clock.. At time of posting this it is 8.14


----------



## hopless500 (4 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I woke about 20 minutes ago thinking it is just gone 9 o'clock.. At time of posting this it is 8.14
> 
> View attachment 345573


I see you're more awake now!


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I see you're more awake now!


I hadn't yet had a cuppa. Alll is well now.


----------



## mybike (4 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yesterday I gained another two square yards of garden.
> 
> There is an extremely large photinia in the front garden that was casting a lot of shade. So I pruned the sides quite a lot, and now there is ground beneath it that is not permanently in shade. I will need to find someone very tall, to help me prune the top.
> 
> ...



I've got some bushes I'd like to plant under. Let us know if you have a great success.


----------



## mybike (4 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You have your own loo so you can hang any way you like........ in there



I will confess to turning things around in hotels. Must be a sign of my immaturity.


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Fantastic news, our local pub has just won the 'Best Venue' award at the Leicester Comedy Festival. So chuffed for Alan, Sarah and all their team. I do have the best pub ever near me.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 345530


Hardly a surprise, the whole of Leicestershire is a laughing stock


----------



## TVC (4 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Hardly a surprise, the whole of Leicestershire is a laughing stock


No danger of you appearing on the comedy circuit I see.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2017)

Morning. My wife burnt some pop corn in a saucepan last night, apart from creating a new form of glue the kitchen doesn't half honk!


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Apr 2017)

I am hoping to get out on the newly repaired and refurbished mtb tomorrow, unless it starts pelting down rain.


----------



## Speicher (4 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I woke about 20 minutes ago thinking it is just gone 9 o'clock.. At time of posting this it is 8.14
> 
> View attachment 345573



My radio controlled clock receives a signal from somewhere near Frankfurt, Mainflingen I think. It shows the days of the week in German. I bought it at an event to raise funds for the Cats' Protection League.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Apr 2017)

The sun is shining.


----------



## potsy (4 Apr 2017)

All you can eat buffet in the works canteen


----------



## Speicher (4 Apr 2017)

User said:


> You do realise that, post Brexit, it won't work anymore?



Fortunately I do not need an alarm clock. I have some watches that you twiddle the ickle hands to the correct time twice a year.


----------



## Smithbat (4 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Fortunately I do not need an alarm clock. I have some watches that you twiddle the ickle hands to the correct time twice a year.


I wish I didn't need an alarm clock. I have 4 alarms to wake me in the morning and I still turn over for that extra 5 minutes.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Fortunately I do not need an alarm clock. I have some watches that you twiddle the ickle hands to the correct time twice a year.


I have one set to summertime and one to wintertime...saves a lot of faff.....


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2017)

Two cats that want their breakfast is quite effective as an alarm clock. As well as the usual plaintive meows and hopeful purrs, Lexi will bite my nose and Poppy tends to park her bum on my face. Kind of hard to ignore...


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2017)

Got a nice lamb curry simmering away in the crock pot. Will do some pilau-ish rice to go with it later, and some spiced spinach. 

The girls had to test the lamb before I used it to check whether it was suitable for consumption.


----------



## tyred (4 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Paper's hanging the wrong side....



Are you sure? Perhaps better to call an expert on such matters for confirmation.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2017)

Things started off well on that new old frame and then went a bit pear shaped. I also went out and washed off the decorations the Black Headed Gulls managed to put on my car yesterday. Of all the cars in the car park they had to choose mine.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2017)

Trying to make a sugar lamb for Easter. So far, all I have made is an unholy mess in the kitchen...


----------



## lutonloony (4 Apr 2017)

Cottage pie tonight, with cabbage and gravy. ( much controversy as Mrs LL puts baked beans in)


----------



## lutonloony (4 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Trying to make a sugar lamb for Easter. So far, all I have made is an unholy mess in the kitchen...


Showing my ignorance but is that a lamb shaped thing made of sugar


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Showing my ignorance but is that a lamb shaped thing made of sugar



Yes, indeed. A bit like this...







You make a sugar syrup that you take to the hard ball stage, then you beat it like you do fudge, and pour that into a mould and let it cool. My problem is that I don't have the right kind of mould made out of glazed ceramic. I'm using a cast aluminium mould normally used to make a cake one.


----------



## marknotgeorge (4 Apr 2017)

Why is it that Highways England can get tarmac laid on the A38 in the dead of night when nobody wants to use it, but National Grid can't dig a hole in the central reservation without closing a lane when everyone and their mother is trying to get to and from work?


----------



## Katherine (4 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. My wife burnt some pop corn in a saucepan last night, apart from creating a new form of glue the kitchen doesn't half honk!


Febrieze is your friend. 

The worst thing I ever did was set the microwave for 20 minutes instead of 2 minutes for a packet of microwave fries when my kids were small. I only bought them once! The smell was unimaginably nauseating.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Cottage pie tonight, with cabbage and gravy. *( much controversy as Mrs LL puts baked beans in)*


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> Just listened to the latest episode of The Lost Hancocks on R4, while cooking my tea. It was immensely unfunny, and not worth resurrecting, I thought.



I've been listening to them, they're a bit hit n miss, whoever is playing KW is not very good.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2017)

Who invented duvets? I've just been wrestling with one that was being plain awkward. I'm sure if they put an inflatable liner inside , a bit like the emergency slides on airliners. A quick plug into a compressor and it would sort itself out.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've been listening to them, they're a bit hit n miss, whoever is playing KW is not very good.


Isn't Neil Pearson something to do with them?


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Isn't Neil Pearson something to do with them?


I believe he found the old scripts in a box and produces the "lost shows "


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2017)

Apparently, 27% of pet ferrets are kept in London and the South East, while Yorkshire has a mere 7%


----------



## summerdays (4 Apr 2017)

One of my kids (a grown up one) is playing with their food.... they selected just the amount of each they needed to decorate their plate


----------



## Smithbat (4 Apr 2017)

So, after 2 years of cycling, I have has my first accident. I was coming over the Bourgwalk Bridge and a group of teenagers were stood talking on the pedestrian side of the bridge. One of them stepped back on to the cycle path, I shouted and swerved to avoid him and crashed into the bridge. I have a sore wrist and knee but the main thing is that Maude is okay.


----------



## summerdays (4 Apr 2017)

Smithbat said:


> So, after 2 years of cycling, I have has my first accident. I was coming over the Bourgwalk Bridge and a group of teenagers were stood talking on the pedestrian side of the bridge. One of them stepped back on to the cycle path, I shouted and swerved to avoid him and crashed into the bridge. I have a sore wrist and knee but the main thing is that Maude is okay.


Ouch ... perhaps use some ice?


----------



## Smithbat (4 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> Ouch ... perhaps use some ice?


Already on it. FT sorted me out when I got home, it was the furthest I have cycled one handed for about 30 years!


----------



## hopless500 (4 Apr 2017)

Smithbat said:


> So, after 2 years of cycling, I have has my first accident. I was coming over the Bourgwalk Bridge and a group of teenagers were stood talking on the pedestrian side of the bridge. One of them stepped back on to the cycle path, I shouted and swerved to avoid him and crashed into the bridge. I have a sore wrist and knee but the main thing is that Maude is okay.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Apr 2017)

Smithbat said:


> So, after 2 years of cycling, I have has my first accident. I was coming over the Bourgwalk Bridge and a group of teenagers were stood talking on the pedestrian side of the bridge. One of them stepped back on to the cycle path, I shouted and swerved to avoid him and crashed into the bridge. I have a sore wrist and knee but the main thing is that Maude is okay.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2017)

Smithbat said:


> So, after 2 years of cycling, I have has my first accident. I was coming over the Bourgwalk Bridge and a group of teenagers were stood talking on the pedestrian side of the bridge. One of them stepped back on to the cycle path, I shouted and swerved to avoid him and crashed into the bridge. I have a sore wrist and knee but the main thing is that Maude is okay.



Ouchie!!!


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2017)

Wheeeeeee, I got it out of the mould...  Dunking it in a pan of hot water worked. It's not perfect - boiled sugar syrup a bit too much and then didn't whisk it quite enough - but it'll do for a first attempt. 

I'd have another go tonight if I could, but it used up my entire supply of icing sugar...

Here's last year's lamb, but made in cake... (same mould though)


----------



## Katherine (4 Apr 2017)

Smithbat said:


> So, after 2 years of cycling, I have has my first accident. I was coming over the Bourgwalk Bridge and a group of teenagers were stood talking on the pedestrian side of the bridge. One of them stepped back on to the cycle path, I shouted and swerved to avoid him and crashed into the bridge. I have a sore wrist and knee but the main thing is that Maude is okay.


Glad that you're both ok!


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2017)

Smithbat said:


> So, after 2 years of cycling, I have has my first accident. I was coming over the Bourgwalk Bridge and a group of teenagers were stood talking on the pedestrian side of the bridge. One of them stepped back on to the cycle path, I shouted and swerved to avoid him and crashed into the bridge. I have a sore wrist and knee but the main thing is that Maude is okay.



 ouch


----------



## slowmotion (5 Apr 2017)

After three months of exciting, devil-may-care recklessness, I finally decided that not bothering to install overflow pipes to my two new water tanks in the loft was ever so slightly risky. Realising the error of my ways, and as I screwed the top back on the bottle of uPVC solvent weld cement, I muttered a few words of thanks to St Vincent Ferrer, the patron saint of plumbers.





Edit: I think he's working on a novel heat-proof soldering mat.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> After three months of exciting, devil-may-care recklessness, I finally decided that not bothering to install overflow pipes to my two new water tanks in the loft was ever so slightly risky. Realising the error of my ways, and as I screwed the top back on the bottle of uPVC solvent weld cement, I muttered a few words of thanks to St Vincent Ferrer, the patron saint of plumbers.
> View attachment 345748


You missed Saint Isidore of Seville, 4th April


----------



## slowmotion (5 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> You missed Saint Isidore of Seville, 4th April


Sorry Pal, he may be clasping a fancy bit of 22mm copper tube in his right hand, but there's no Rothenberger Superfire gas torch to be seen. He's a fraud!


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Sorry Pal, he may be clasping a fancy bit of 22mm copper tube in his right hand, but there's no Rothenberger Superfire gas torch to be seen. He's a fraud!
> View attachment 345751


Patron Saint of Technology, and more recently the Internet, a fraud.
You need him on your side!


----------



## TVC (5 Apr 2017)

Sunshine again, it looks like Spring may be getting the hang of things.


----------



## TVC (5 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you still in Potsy-land?


I said the sun was shining


----------



## mybike (5 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Who invented duvets? I've just been wrestling with one that was being plain awkward. I'm sure if they put an inflatable liner inside , a bit like the emergency slides on airliners. A quick plug into a compressor and it would sort itself out.



Stuff the top corners into the top corners of the cover. Stand on bed. Grasp top corners of duvet through top corners of cover, hold over floor and shake.


----------



## User19783 (5 Apr 2017)

I've just dropped off my bike for its first mot.


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you still in Potsy-land?





The Velvet Curtain said:


> I said the sun was shining



Hints of a decent day here, and it's Friday


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Apr 2017)

After a hard nights mousing.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2017)

I wandered up the garden and the Tulips looked nice in the sun.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 345759
> 
> After a hard nights mousing.



Stop the world I want to get off.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2017)

I'm going out in a minute, guess where?


----------



## Haitch (5 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm going out in a minute, guess where?



Somewhere out of this world?


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm going out in a minute, guess where?



 To give someone some small plates, and get a mug of tea?


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm going out in a minute, guess where?



Are you going out in a huff, or a minute and a huff, or a taxi?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> To give someone some small plates, and get a mug of tea?



Yup.


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> Yup.


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 345759
> 
> After a hard nights mousing.



Why is he in your Elephant basket?


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Why is he in your Elephant basket?


That's his basket. 

I found it in a charity shop to use on craft fair displays but he adopted it.


----------



## User19783 (5 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm going out in a minute, guess where?





CarlP said:


> Yup.


That's a shame 
I am cycling from Didcot, pass Upton then on to Wantage,
I could do a stop for a coffee break


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> That's his basket.
> 
> I found it in a charity shop to use on craft fair displays but he adopted it.



Bob adopts any box or container that is left out. So he is currently in my Elephant basket, but just with one old bath towel. He does not have the the luxury of three blankets.


----------



## User19783 (5 Apr 2017)

@CarlP 
I guess you are feeling better?, 
did you do your half marathon at the weekend?


----------



## postman (5 Apr 2017)

Postman is ready.All chores have been completed,including the washing number one son brought home from Uni.All ironed ,garden all cleared up and ready for Mrs Postmans next ideas.
Bike brought out into daylight and cleaned to an inch of it's life.Cycling Dave contacted by phone.Asked him to choose a destination,so tomorrow two old farts will ride slowly to Rufforth,Postman might spring a surprise and carry on to York after stopping off in Rufforth for a latte.Why not it's only four more miles i think.
So the question is,what goes from 0-54 miles in five hours.
Answer a slow Postman.


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2017)

I thought that Postman cycled very quickly, uphill and when pursued by a cycling team. You don't live in Holland?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2017)

User19783 said:


> @CarlP
> I guess you are feeling better?,
> did you do your half marathon at the weekend?



I am but I didn't do the half marathon.

I am now on the machine that goes BING.


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2017)

You could watch some mischiv mesch naughty kittens escaping and a boxing match.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIcdwX6Y_cg


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2017)

Or "How to get stuck under the globe". 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVyIHL8e25A


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2017)

Just enjoying a nice brew before heading off into the garden with a wheelbarrow to round up the stacks of logs I'd pre-cut over the winter from prunings etc. Need to move them before I can't see them in the grass... uh... weeds.

Must put the mower on the charger and see if there's fuel in it. Time I started cutting what passes for a lawn here LOL...


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Apr 2017)

Just had a break from working at home to do some sorting in the workroom.

I seem to have uncovered a lot to go in the attic when someone gets home from his exotic travels


----------



## TVC (5 Apr 2017)

Today I have mostly been characterising the volumetric resistivity of various polyurethane resins with respect to temperature. I have some sexy looking curves to slide into a report.


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today I have mostly been characterising the volumetric resistivity of various polyurethane resins with respect to temperature. I have some sexy looking curves to slide into a report.


----------



## Smithbat (5 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today I have mostly been characterising the volumetric resistivity of various polyurethane resins with respect to temperature. I have some sexy looking curves to slide into a report.


Well today *I* have been mostly doing customer service for a client, I have had to be nice and polite all day and quite frankly it is draining.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Apr 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Well today *I* have been mostly doing customer service for a client, I have had to be nice and polite all day and quite frankly it is draining.


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I wandered up the garden and the Tulips looked nice in the sun.
> View attachment 345768


What a georgeous picture!



CarlP said:


> I'm going out in a minute, guess where?


Well done, Carl.


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today I have mostly been characterising the volumetric resistivity of various polyurethane resins with respect to temperature. I have some sexy looking curves to slide into a report.





potsy said:


>



I think he means that he has tested how squishy some plastics are, when they are heated. Then done some hard sums with algebra and made some charts. Rather like the flop factor of concrete, possibly.


----------



## TVC (5 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> I think he means that he has tested how squishy some plastics are, when they are heated. Then done some hard sums with algebra and made some charts. Rather like the flop factor of concrete, possibly.


 Close, but it's electrical resistance, and excel does the clever bit


----------



## TVC (5 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


>


Never mind Potsy, here's a picture of a kebab and chips to occupy you.


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Never mind Potsy, here's a picture of a kebab and chips to occupy you.
> 
> View attachment 345790


No longer interested, I am onto day 6 of my new healthy lifestyle


----------



## summerdays (5 Apr 2017)

I'm really enjoying the sunshine... lots more please!! Though I need to start using sunscreen, my face has been a little pink, despite the bit in my face cream.


----------



## TVC (5 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> No longer interested, I am onto day 6 of my new healthy lifestyle


But the previous five days have been spread over the last two years.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> No longer interested, I am onto day 6 of my new healthy lifestyle


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2017)




----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just had a break from working at home to do some sorting in the workroom.
> 
> I seem to have uncovered a lot to go in the attic when someone gets home from his exotic travels


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Be fair...
> 
> 
> ..she's too short to reach the loft ladder.


It's a kindness....


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's a kindness....


Someone has to earn their keep


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Someone has to earn their keep


Yes M'am...


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2017)

Supper tonight is a bottle of fizzy water, 2 small oranges and a stick of celery


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2017)

After dinner at home the Fragrant MrsP and I fancied an ice cream desert, so we popped down to the Harvester for a Knickerbocker Glory. It's the way we roll.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2017)

Question: what kind of nobber would jump on a 4 year old's bike and bend the stabilisers and then do the same thing with a 6 year old's bike?

Answer: a 15 stone son-in-law nobber.

Give me strength!


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Question: what kind of nobber would jump on a 4 year old's bike and bend the stabilisers and then do the same thing with a 6 year old's bike?
> 
> Answer: a 15 stone son-in-law nobber.
> 
> Give me strength!


Family eh?


----------



## TVC (5 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Supper tonight is a bottle of fizzy water, 2 small oranges and a stick of celery


Is this after the all you can eat buffet you had at work earlier?


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is this after the all you can eat buffet you had at work earlier?


That was yesterday, and I only had a small portion


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Family eh?


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## hopless500 (5 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> I think he means that he has tested how squishy some plastics are, when they are heated. Then done some hard sums with algebra and made some charts. Rather like the flop factor of concrete, possibly.


Slump Wol, slump. Although I do rather like flop as an alternative


----------



## raleighnut (5 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> That was yesterday, and I only had a small portion


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Supper tonight is a bottle of fizzy water, 2 small oranges and a stick of celery



Hmmm......


----------



## TVC (5 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Hmmm......


Knowing Potsy I bet he couldn't resist making the small oranges and the celery look like a cock and balls first.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Apr 2017)

I have one of the very new, just issued, £1 coins. 
Well done, I hear you exclaim!

One question: How come it's dated 2016?


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I have one of the very new, just issued, £1 coins.
> Well done, I hear you exclaim!
> 
> One question: How come it's dated 2016?



I believe the initial issue of the coins was minted last year.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2017)

Gardening done.  

Ride done - my first all-in-one-go 40k.  

Home made curry eaten. 

Now settling down to MOTD with a slice of chocolate cake and a brew.


----------



## rb58 (5 Apr 2017)

My pen ran out of ink. That was the highlight of the day.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2017)

I wrote my notice of termination of employment letter today, and discovered that I had a week and a half of annual leave to take before I bugger off.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Never mind Potsy, here's a picture of a kebab and chips to occupy you.
> 
> View attachment 345790


Why ever is it in a bun?


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 345827


Thaaaaas more like it!


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I have one of the very new, just issued, £1 coins.
> Well done, I hear you exclaim!
> 
> One question: How come it's dated 2016?



Half a million were minted in 2016 getting ready for the launch.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today I have mostly been characterising the volumetric resistivity of various polyurethane resins with respect to temperature. I have some sexy looking curves to slide into a report.


Have you been trying on rubberised outfits?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2017)

Morning, it looks nice and find out there at the moment, a bit like yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2017)

Having had all of the excitement of the car boot sale and a drive to the seaside has worn me out, the fairies Visited me yesterday and I think they may come back again today.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Apr 2017)

Edinburgh social media all excited about the current filming in town of the latest instalment in a blockbuster series I've never heard of. Meanwhile on the Mull of Galloway social media awash with selfies with some major Hollywood male lead - or heartthrob as they put it - that I've never heard of either. Hashtag out of touch and feeling old.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2017)

I thought Carol Kirkwood just said pies of 23 degrees.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Edinburgh social media all excited about the current filming in town of the latest instalment in a blockbuster series I've never heard of. Meanwhile on the Mull of Galloway social media awash with selfies with some major Hollywood male lead - or heartthrob as they put it - that I've never heard of either. Hashtag out of touch and feeling old.


Go on then do tell and let's see if anyone else can join you in oblivion.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Apr 2017)

Up at 4 am this morning, I took the Fragrant MrsP to Wallingford at 5am so she could run the 20 miles to work this morning along the Thames path. She's blumen mental! 

To stay awake I've had three BIG cups of tea, an eclair, two pieces of toast and four McVities clubs, and a scone.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Apr 2017)

Morning, it is glorious if a little chilly today.

I am hoping that I will be out of the office by 10 this evening. Thanks to the customer service I am doing my month end has somewhat fallen by the wayside. Does anyone fancy doing my bank reconciliations for me?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Apr 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Morning, it is glorious if a little chilly today.
> 
> I am hoping that I will be out of the office by 10 this evening. Thanks to the customer service I am doing my month end has somewhat fallen by the wayside. Does anyone fancy doing my bank reconciliations for me?


I quite like doing bank recs


----------



## hopless500 (6 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I always knew you were a weirdo....


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2017)

I've got a cold... the snot fairy has taken up residence in my nose


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I quite like doing bank recs


I don't even know how to do one.... I just assume everything is correct....


----------



## Speicher (6 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Depends. How close did you need it?


Within five miles


----------



## Speicher (6 Apr 2017)

Tesco's accounting strategy is a basket case, and they are off their trolley.


----------



## Speicher (6 Apr 2017)

I am hoping for a quiet day. Yesterday evening Bob was in full attack mode. He attacked, amongst other things, some socks (I wasn't wearing them at the time), my feet (without socks) some flowers in a vase, the handle of a cupboard, the rug, and finally my hand.  Ten minutes later he was fast asleep.


----------



## HertzvanRental (6 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am hoping for a quiet day. Yesterday evening Bob was in full attack mode. He attacked, amongst other things, some socks (I wasn't wearing them at thbob e time), my feet (without socks) some flowers in a vase, the handle of a cupboard, the rug, and finally my hand.  Ten minutes later he was fast asleep.


Is Bob the cleaner?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Go on then do tell and let's see if anyone else can join you in oblivion.


In Edinburgh 


> The Royal Mile has been lit up by an explosion as filming for the latest Avengers movie reaches Edinburgh.
> The six-week filming schedule for the Avengers: Infinity War movie is estimated to be worth £10m for the city.



In Galloway, some bloke called Gerald Butler. No relation to Gethin or Keith I understand.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Depends. How close did you need it?





Speicher said:


> Within five miles





User said:


> Close enough for Tescos you mean?



Sadly I balance mine to the penny, not the odd 180 million that Tesco do


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> In Edinburgh
> 
> 
> In Galloway, some bloke called Gerald Butler. No relation to Gethin or Keith I understand.


I'm with you on that happy place called oblivion.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Morning, it is glorious if a little chilly today.
> 
> I am hoping that I will be out of the office by 10 this evening. Thanks to the customer service I am doing my month end has somewhat fallen by the wayside. Does anyone fancy doing my bank reconciliations for me?


Sure, for old times sake....


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2017)

I have ordered a new bottom bracket for my Cannondale Delta V 1000. I think it will be soon quite ready to ride, as soon as the trails dry out. In my town of 50,000, 6 thousand and small change voted for mayor, and the race so far has been decided by 6 votes. In a conservative part of the state, township board and other offices were pretty much swept by Democrats.
Light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have ordered a new bottom bracket for my Cannondale Delta V 1000. I think it will be soon quite ready to ride, as soon as the trails dry out. In my town of 50,000, 6 thousand and small change voted for mayor, and the race so far has been decided by 6 votes. In a conservative part of the state, township board and other offices were pretty much swept by Democrats.
> Light at the end of the tunnel?


We are praying for you along with the rest of mankind.


----------



## Speicher (6 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Is Bob the cleaner?



Bob is a cat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2017)

Good: no punctures in the first 3 months of this year.
Bad: 2 happened, front and back, presumably in the same patch of broken glass that I didn't see at all.
Good: the car was only 10 yards away. And I've been meaning to fit the new 25c tyres to replace the 23c ones anyway.
Bad: I have dropped my keys 3 times today
Good: I managed to avoid dropping them down a gutter drain.

All in all, a mixed blessings kind of day.


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I quite like doing bank recs



I find them quite tedious and mind-numbing, generally because when I do them, it's because the client custard* hasn't bothered. So I have to do a whole year, with lots of unrecorded and unmatched transactions because they've only recorded the transactions with VAT. Oh joy!

* a portmanteau of 'customer' and another word.


----------



## User19783 (6 Apr 2017)

We in Banbury today, shopping


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2017)

Last week I had to buy a suit, turns out I am a 28.5" leg and not the lofty 29" I thought I was


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> To stay awake I've had three BIG cups of tea, an eclair, two pieces of toast and four McVities clubs, and a scone



Going for the high score....


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2017)

I saw a goldcrest in the garden this morning while sitting in my favourite hidey spot in the crook of my big bramley apple tree.

And once the commuter-o-clock traffic has mostly gone, I'm off to March to pick up some bits from Lidl.


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2017)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-man/rise-hipster-bird-watcher/

I am now a Hipster bird watcher


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> I saw a goldcrest in the garden this morning while sitting in my favourite hidey spot in the crook of my big bramley apple tree.
> 
> And once the commuter-o-clock traffic has mostly gone, I'm off to March to pick up some bits from Lidl.


Tiny and cute little things, aren't they? I've only seen a pair once during that very long winter 3 or 4 years ago. They were feeding on a bush's berries. I think Deptford's the furthest they'd ever had to go to find food that winter.


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Last week I had to buy a suit, turns out I am a 28.5" leg and not the lofty 29" I thought I was


Hmm I'm a bit worried about the size of my bike.... hopefully it has a nice long seat post?


----------



## TVC (6 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Last week I had to buy a suit, turns out I am a 28.5" leg and not the lofty 29" I thought I was


A Manc buying a suit, that can only mean one thing.....


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A Manc buying a suit, that can only mean one thing.....


He's going down the job centre?


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Apr 2017)

I still haven't seen/had one of those new pound coins... was it just an april fools thing?


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Apr 2017)

Apparently there was an incident in the gents toilets this morning which meant Dynorod were called out to unblock some pipes, for some reason the cleaner thought it acceptable to tell me all about it and what was overflowing and all over the floor


----------



## TVC (6 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> He's going down the job centre?


As Roy Walker would say "It's a good answer, but not right".


----------



## HertzvanRental (6 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> He's going down the job centre?


Magistrates court!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A Manc buying a suit, that can only mean one thing.....


Moving to Cheshire?


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2017)




----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2017)

Supper time, 2 sticks of celery and a glass of diet coke, yum yum.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Apr 2017)

Des o'connor on tv ..fun time capsule...Harry hill..
Des just said call my agent...
Harry replied he died in 1974.. I though Des died years ago...


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> I still haven't seen/had one of those new pound coins... was it just an april fools thing?


I mentioned that in my Pilates class (it's a sort of chat and Pilates class rather than prim and proper one), and the instructor ended up sending around 2 coins that she had.


----------



## summerdays (6 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Supper time, 2 sticks of celery and a glass of diet coke, yum yum.


None of that is even worth consuming... I'd rather starve!


----------



## HertzvanRental (6 Apr 2017)

Tomorrow, I am taking my aged aunt to lunch. I am looking forward to it very much!


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> None of that is even worth consuming... I'd rather starve!


I've added a satsuma now


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2017)

I believe celery is actually a negative calorie situation, it takes more calories to chew than the vegetable provides.


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I believe celery is actually a negative calorie situation, it takes more calories to chew than the vegetable provides.


In that case I've burnt off quite a few today


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2017)

Kebab time.
YOu've earned it.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tiny and cute little things, aren't they? I've only seen a pair once during that very long winter 3 or 4 years ago. They were feeding on a bush's berries. I think Deptford's the furthest they'd ever had to go to find food that winter.



I know I have them in the garden, though usually tend to hear them rather than see them. When I do see them though, they're fun to watch. 

Saw a barn owl flying over my drive this evening.


----------



## TVC (6 Apr 2017)

Change of subject, Lost Voice Guy has just had a 6 part series commissioned by Radio 4. Lee is such a funny bloke, really chuffed for him.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2017)

User19783 said:


> We in Banbury today, shopping



We were in Banbury on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2017)

Bad: I just fell off my bike.
Good: I still bounce well for an oldie.
Mixed blessing: clothing now allows slightly more ventilation than planned.

I'd just had a conversation with a cyclist about riding and drinking whisky and the talk moved onto collarbone injuries. And then I drank some whisky and cycled home....


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2017)

Ouch! Hope no damage done and that the subsequent wardrobe malfunction wasn't too embarrassing...


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2017)

Who stole my like button?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ouch! Hope no damage done and that the subsequent wardrobe malfunction wasn't too embarrassing...


Anybody who knows me, knows that I'm rather uninterested in looking smart. Even when I make the effort it has little effect. And no damage to report yet. 

What does seem odd to me tonight is that the after the last two offs (injury free) I've had, a driver does something murderous less than 3 minutes after I get back on the bike. Last time, I had priority (downhill and clear my side of the road) but got squeezed off the road. Tonight, another driver failed to see me coming with my 250 lumens lights because he pulled out of a side street in front of me without even looking. Is there something in the unknown world that says ''His adrenaline levels are high tonight, let's see if he can swerve round this and use up the excess....?''

Oh well, an eventful cycling day.....


----------



## slowmotion (6 Apr 2017)

At nine fifteen I made a brief trip to the loft.


potsy said:


> Who stole my like button?


Yeah! I want it back!


----------



## MikeG (6 Apr 2017)

Damn. One of the downsides of coming back to a cycling forum is hearing of offs. Glad you're OK. How's the bike?


----------



## TVC (6 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Who stole my like button?


Where did you last have it?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Where did you last have it?


Mine's run off with his. I would like it back.


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2017)

Some on here would be suicidal if they can no longer receive them


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2017)

MikeG said:


> Damn. One of the downsides of coming back to a cycling forum is hearing of offs. Glad you're OK. How's the bike?


I shipped the chain but it rode fine afterwards. I haven't done a full check but I landed on the non drive side. I suspect that there will only be a couple of paintwork scratches. All that kind of stuff gets filed under normal ageing for bikes.


----------



## TVC (6 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Some on here would be suicidal if they can no longer receive them


Ooh there it is, I think Shaun is having a play.

But getting likes validates you as a person, it replaces having real friends


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Mine's run off with his. I would like it back.


Still there, never been anywhere


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2017)

The selection of responses is limited here. I just saw on another thread that you can judge a post ''informative.'' I can't see it here. (If you didn't know that already, I'll assume a virtual informative mark from you.)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2017)

Oh there's lots of new symbols for likey things


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The selection of responses is limited here. I just saw on another thread that you can judge a post ''informative.'' I can't see it here. (If you didn't know that already, I'll assume a virtual informative mark from you.)


No "you w*nker" smiley tho, disappointing...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The selection of responses is limited here. I just saw on another thread that you can judge a post ''informative.'' I can't see it here. (If you didn't know that already, I'll assume a virtual informative mark from you.)


No, it's not, the list is growing by the minute!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> Oh there's lots of new symbols for likey things


We're all waiting for the nobber symbol.


----------



## StuAff (6 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The selection of responses is limited here. I just saw on another thread that you can judge a post ''informative.'' I can't see it here. (If you didn't know that already, I'll assume a virtual informative mark from you.)


I felt obliged to mark that as informative


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2017)

I've just been awarded my first ever cake!


----------



## TVC (6 Apr 2017)

Hmmmm, a bit too social media


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We're all waiting for the nobber symbol.


I was almost going to click the "spanner" symbol there, until I realised it represented "useful" rather than "you are a spanner"


----------



## StuAff (6 Apr 2017)

Oh...there's a 'chain's slack'......!


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hmmmm, a bit too social media


Who's going to explain it all to wolly?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Who's going to explain it all to wolly?


I know. She'll be speichless.


----------



## TVC (6 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Who's going to explain it all to wolly?


What about those who judge their popularity by their like total, they're going to be totally confused.

I may just stick to the thumbs up, too much thought required otherwise.


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> What about those who judge their popularity by their like total, they're going to be totally confused.
> 
> I may just stick to the thumbs up, too much thought required otherwise.


I'll be judging mine by the cake count


----------



## TVC (6 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> I'll be judging mine by the cake count


I thought you were a celery kind of guy these days.


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I thought you were a celery kind of guy these days.


I'm all out, plus if I get a not guilty next week I'll need something to celebrate with


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2017)

Thanks for making me giggle, folks 

I'll be keeping an eye on the cake count as well


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Anybody who knows me, knows that I'm rather uninterested in looking smart. Even when I make the effort it has little effect.



Practical works for me. Besides, I'm sitting here in a navy onesie with monkeys wearing pink beanie hats on it. Hardly a display of sartorial elegance


----------



## TVC (7 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Practical works for me. Besides, I'm sitting here in a navy onesie with monkeys wearing pink beanie hats on it. Hardly a display of sartorial elegance


I said I wasn't, but that needs the 'photo please' reaction. I assume that is your shopping outfit.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2017)

No pic of me, but it's this one:

http://www.peacocks.co.uk/lds-all-in-one-sherpa-85430.html


----------



## Speicher (7 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Who's going to explain it all to wolly?


----------



## TVC (7 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> No pic of me, but it's this one:
> 
> http://www.peacocks.co.uk/lds-all-in-one-sherpa-85430.html


Good grief.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Good grief.



I also have a pink one with sheep, a red and white nordic print, a tan-coloured furry one with ears on the hood and a blue one with snowflakes.


----------



## TVC (7 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> I also have a pink one with sheep, a red and white nordic print, a tan-coloured furry one with ears on the hood and a blue one with snowflakes.


You're beyond help woman


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You're beyond help woman



Never denied it 

Perhaps not best to talk about my extensive collection of silly socks then...


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2017)

Chinese food from the supermarket for dinner. Very good, for a place where you can also get pecan rolls and shepherd's pie. They have two little windmills in the parking lot to charge an electric car.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2017)

Was leftovers here tonight, topped up with some random things in the fridge that wanted eating. T'is all too good to waste.

But I have a nice chunk of ribeye beef defrosting overnight in the fridge. I will stick in the slow cooker in the morning.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2017)

Morning. I have had some low calorie porridge this morning, it was unintentional, but was a cleverly executed pincer movement set up between the microwave and the dish rack. The dish rack caused a distraction by allowing a plate to slip out of my hand through the rack and smash on the worktop. This is where the porridge seized it's opportunity and leapt out of the bowl and spread itself all over the microwave.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know. She'll be speichless.


Very good....


----------



## TVC (7 Apr 2017)

Friday today, even the BBC think so.

I have checked and there is no celery in the fridge, as it should be.


----------



## TVC (7 Apr 2017)

I've just noticed we've got the like button back again. For those that missed it there was quite a little party last night as Shaun gave us some funky buttons to play with.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2017)

My daughter's kitten has become Kung Fu Kitten. He has developed a technique to bring down a person by charging at you from behind and landing on the back of your knee causing it to give way. He is a little b g r at times but he is fun.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2017)

This morning I discovered that falling off bikes is not good for mobile phone screens. I should have put it in the other side pocket.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This morning I discovered that falling off bikes is not good for mobile phone screens. I should have put it in the other side pocket.


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This morning I discovered that falling off bikes is not good for mobile phone screens. I should have put it in the other side pocket.




, Thats why I keep mine in my saddle bag. Many years ago a mate of mine fell off his bike and landed on his phone, trouble was though he didn't hurt himself he did some damage to his bike and was right out in the sticks, he had a five mile walk before he found a farm where he could ring home and get his wife out to pick him up.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Apr 2017)

Tea is mashing in the kitchen. Just about to go and pour a cup but a certain young man has plonked himself on my lap.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Is Fabbers staying with you again?



I can happily say Mr Foodie hasn't yet tried sitting on me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I can happily say Mr Foodie hasn't yet tried sitting on me.


There is always time during your visit next week


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I've just noticed we've got the like button back again. For those that missed it there was quite a little party last night as Shaun gave us some funky buttons to play with.


A small technical hitch in them was found I believe.


----------



## mybike (7 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Last week I had to buy a suit, turns out I am a 28.5" leg and not the lofty 29" I thought I was



You've probably shrunk.



potsy said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/thinking-man/rise-hipster-bird-watcher/
> 
> I am now a Hipster bird watcher



The waist was too big?



potsy said:


> Supper time, 2 sticks of celery and a glass of diet coke, yum yum.



That won't make them fit better!


----------



## hopless500 (7 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> There is always time during your visit next week


I shall arm myself with several knitting needles.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Friday today, even the BBC think so.
> 
> I have checked and there is no celery in the fridge, as it should be.


Has @potsy been over? I hear he is now a threat to celery.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2017)

It's nice out. I've been down the shops on my bike.


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Has @potsy been over? I hear he is now a threat to celery.


No celery, but I have had a ham salad for dinner


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2017)

Just been watching Mrs Blackbird having her bath, it seems to me that only the female of the bird species spend any time on their personal hygiene


----------



## hopless500 (7 Apr 2017)

Trying to label and pack up for tomorrow's craft fair 
I'm labelling pretty much everything individually to save time for future fairs but it is making my head explode. Here's hoping a glass of Cava will help


----------



## hopless500 (7 Apr 2017)

4 year trophy


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> 4 year trophy


Feels much longer..


----------



## hopless500 (7 Apr 2017)

Oh yes. While I'm actually thinking... @Salty seadog - don't bother going to Art in Ramsgate this month. They're messing around a little and pics won't be up until May.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Feels much longer..


Sure does...


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Apr 2017)

In Sainsburys this afternoon, the lady on the till was nice we were chatty, she held up the box of cat biscuits and asked if they were ours, TVC looked her in the eye and said 'no, they are for the cat' . She took it in the humour it was meant


----------



## raleighnut (7 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> In Sainsburys this afternoon, the lady on the till was nice we were chatty, she held up the box of cat biscuits and asked if they were ours, TVC looked her in the eye and said 'no, they are for the cat' . She took it in the humour it was meant


 The right comment.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2017)

It has been lovely and sunny today. I think I may go and catch some fish and chips in a while.


----------



## lutonloony (7 Apr 2017)

Pub since 4 think it might be club run sun not sat assuming Achilles is sorted


----------



## hopless500 (7 Apr 2017)

The Tardis is packed


----------



## hopless500 (7 Apr 2017)

I left 2 things out. Luckily Mr Hop spotted them 
They are now squashed in.
I worry I have forgotten more. Additional to last time there is a gazebo and two stands and 2 trestle tables. Not bad for a 2-seater


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2017)

Quite a few other people had the same idea as me as the queue wound round inside the shop and then half way down the road.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Apr 2017)

Grass had its first cut of the year. Brownie points galore coming my way when our lass sees it.


----------



## TVC (7 Apr 2017)

Watching Depeche Mode at the BBC, so young and sweet


----------



## TVC (7 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @Hill Wimp just seen this on the TV and thought of you....



Love that song, a couple of years ago we sat in front of Peter Coyle whilst he did an acapella version of it


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Watching Depeche Mode at the BBC, so young and sweet



Early Mode was excellent. The Singles '81-'85, such a great collection of songs.


----------



## TVC (7 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Early Mode was excellent. The Singles '81-'85, such a great collection of songs.


They were too pop for me in those days, I was only into 'serious bands', pompous git that I was. My view has changed now. We saw them at the NEC five or six years ago, I never knew there were so many ageing goths about. Great show, and excuse me being blunt, but when Dave walked out on stage there were several thousand middle aged women suddenly suffering from fizzy knickers.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Apr 2017)

Another mile in the pool tonight.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2017)

It's been a kitchen day here chez Casa Reynard...

Did the ribeye beef in the slow cooker with stock, beer, garlic, onions, celery and carrots. Served with jacket spuddies and red cabbage braised with apple and cranberry jelly.

Then been working at solving a sugar casting problem that's been bugging me for a while... Now I'm wondering whether I can re-melt my failures and try again...


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2017)

I sunk my teeth into a really juicy pear this evening!


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2017)

No, I can't re-cast the failures... Just tried with some scraps and it doesn't work very well. Still, I've made some very nice toffee...


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> They were too pop for me in those days, I was only into 'serious bands', pompous git that I was. My view has changed now. We saw them at the NEC five or six years ago, I never knew there were so many ageing goths about. Great show, and excuse me being blunt, but when Dave walked out on stage there were several thousand middle aged women suddenly suffering from fizzy knickers.



Yep  . It's the wiggle, gets me every time


----------



## Speicher (7 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Yep  . It's the wiggle, gets me every time



Errol Brown's wiggle


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Errol Brown's wiggle



I hear you sister


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2017)

So, does Errol Brown pack Wiggle's Haribos then?


----------



## TVC (8 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, does Errol Brown pack Wiggle's Haribos then?


He just makes me crave maltesers.*





*Not racist, or baldist, he made that joke himself.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It has been lovely and sunny today. I think I may go and catch some fish and chips in a while.


Special at McDonalds was two fried pollock sandwiches for $4. I could not resist. One week to go.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2017)

Morning. Didn't the BBC make a series called the Lotus Eaters or am I getting confused, perhaps it was the lettuce eaters.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2017)

Oooh! It isn't half misty out there!


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Apr 2017)

On my way to meet the Fridays at Whitstable for breakfast. It's a stunning morning.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @Hill Wimp just seen this on the TV and thought of you....



Fantastic, thanks @User14044


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Apr 2017)




----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2017)

Gwen was doing that calling out voice " I'm a much bigger cat than you think" voice. My wife went see what she was up to, she was in the wrong room again!
She was so happy to have been found, deep purrs, chin rubs and nibbles and now she wants a nap.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2017)

I'm up. I'm sure it's illegal to be up at 6.30 on a Saturday.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2017)

I didn't know that dreams contained adverts! I woke up in the night half way through one, it was a car insurance comparison thing. I wouldn't have minded but neither of the cars were mine.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2017)

I'm going off to see a model railway exhibition in Corsham later this morning with a friend.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2017)

Bugger. Got here 1/2 hour early as they only gave 1 hr for setting up, and there's no one here. I can't set up in an hour


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Bugger. Got here 1/2 hour early as they only gave 1 hr for setting up, and there's no one here. I can't set up in an hour


Yes you can.

You can tweek it all day.

Deep breath


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Bugger. Got here 1/2 hour early as they only gave 1 hr for setting up, and there's no one here. I can't set up in an hour


I hope you have a good day.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Apr 2017)

Well I've arrived at Rotatable, the cafe is open but no sign of the Fridays yet.

Bit slow


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Apr 2017)

Whitstable beach. Absolutely glorious.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Apr 2017)

Gorgeous day ..weekend.
Bit of shopping..biking ..and out biking tomorrow..
I've bet on 4 donkeys as usual ..my only gamble of the year


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Apr 2017)

Today, I realised I'm a walking museum of out-group cliches. I was walking home from the shopping centre (a 2km walk uphill), reflecting on the fact that I walk a lot, and cycle, and don't drive, and had just bought tofu from an Asian deli, and don't smoke, and don't drink alcohol, and to top it off I'm a software geek. No wonder I've never married: women probably think I'm a complete freak-show.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2017)

Until today, I had no idea that this programme 





was based on this one


----------



## Speicher (8 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, does Errol Brown pack Wiggle's Haribos then?



I do not think there is any room in his trouser pockets for him to pack even one Haribo.


----------



## Speicher (8 Apr 2017)

It is time I was wented outside to look busy in the garden.

Do you know just how difficult it is to look busy?


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Is that @rich p in the first photo?


Yeah, on the left...


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Apr 2017)

I'm just off for a ride.


----------



## TVC (8 Apr 2017)

We are gardening. However when we went to the garden centre to get stuff earlier we may have strayed into the cafe. Oops.


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2017)

Relaxing in the garden with the paper.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are gardening. However when we went to the garden centre to get stuff earlier we may have strayed into the cafe. Oops.
> 
> View attachment 346228


Now you'll have to go to the pub to get your Flowers.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> Relaxing in the garden with the paper.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 346229


You on the right there?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I'm going off to see a model railway exhibition in Corsham later this morning with a friend.


I used to help run one of those, back in the day. But in Peoria.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are gardening. However when we went to the garden centre to get stuff earlier we may have strayed into the cafe. Oops.
> 
> View attachment 346228


This is still a completely foreign concept to me, food at the garden center.


----------



## TVC (8 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> This is still a completely foreign concept to me, food at the garden center.


British garden centres have become destinations for the retired, at some of them you are hard pushed to find any plants. Our local one is still very good at selling flowers and compost and has an excellent cafe as a bonus.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> I do not think there is any room in his trouser pockets for him to pack even one Haribo.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Apr 2017)

Just stopping off in Margate for coffee and cake. We have cycled along the beach from Whitstable and it's been lovely.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> British garden centres have become destinations for the retired, at some of them you are hard pushed to find any plants. Our local one is still very good at selling flowers and compost and has an excellent cafe as a bonus.



Which garden centre is it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> British garden centres have become destinations for the retired, at some of them you are hard pushed to find any plants. Our local one is still very good at selling flowers and compost and has an excellent cafe as a bonus.


Cyclists too, apparently. I kept an eye on Kajsa Tylen's year long cycling assault on Billy Fleming's most miles in a year record and her video diaries invariably mentioned garden centres where she fuelled up on scones.


----------



## summerdays (8 Apr 2017)

I've been working on my new pond but it's hot work so I've stopped for a cold drink... it was going to be an ice cream but I think I need to motivation to do a bit more!


----------



## TVC (8 Apr 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Which garden centre is it?


Its Palmers in Enderby by the Police HQ. Before 10am they do a roll with any three fillings and a hot drink for £3.75. An absolute bargain.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Its Palmers in Enderby by the Police HQ. Before 10am they do a roll with any three fillings and a hot drink for £3.75. An absolute bargain.



Thought it might be a Palmers, they do the same at the one in Ullesthorpe.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> I've been working on my new pond but it's hot work so I've stopped for a cold drink... it was going to be an ice cream but I think I need to motivation to do a bit more!



Cleared a bit of our pond and topped it up earlier, still full of frogs and newts


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2017)

This garden centre café thing, is it a Midlands thing? It's a fairly unlikely café stop in London.


----------



## TVC (8 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This garden centre café thing, is it a Midlands thing? It's a fairly unlikely café stop in London.


It's pretty much all over. You'll be telling us next that your garden centres don't even have Cotton Traders outlets.


----------



## TVC (8 Apr 2017)

Three hours work in the garden, had crispy aromatic duck about an hour ago, cleaned the cooker and gave the kitchen floor its annual mopping. A very productive day so I feel I can relax now. I have just remembered that the pub has a beer garden


----------



## TVC (8 Apr 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Thought it might be a Palmers, they do the same at the one in Ullesthorpe.


Yep, @dave r is a regular at the Ullesthorpe one. I think the Enderby one has a better range of cream cakes though.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2017)

Back. I may have visited the pub after the fair. I may also have just consumed boiled eggs and soldiers


----------



## TVC (8 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Back. I may have visited the pub after the fair. I may also have just consumed boiled eggs and soldiers


A profitable days work I trust, the stall looked great.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A profitable days work I trust, the stall looked great.


Thank you. It was worth doing certainly


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Apr 2017)

For the first time this year I took my orchids outside in the sunshine and gave them a thorough soak in rainwater.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Apr 2017)

Just arrived in Deal for fish and chips before a trip to Sainsbury's then home to collapse.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Apr 2017)

Did I miss a picture of the stall @hopless500 ?


----------



## TVC (8 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Did I miss a picture of the stall @hopless500 ?


It's on a popular social media platform, officer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> British garden centres have become destinations for the retired, at some of them you are hard pushed to find any plants. Our local one is still very good at selling flowers and compost and has an excellent cafe as a bonus.


I bought my lettuce and tomato plants at the grocery store, because they had the best deal. Many plants are offered by mass growers like Bonnie https://bonnieplants.com/ over here, so where you get the plants is not consequential. I got some early tomatoes(6), lettuce(6), and a pepper plant for about 6 dollars American, and yes, they do go yellow tag. I go to the store on Main Street, the anti-posh one, for better deals. They also offer hog jowls.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I bought my lettuce and tomato plants at the grocery store, because they had the best deal. Many plants are offered by mass growers like Bonnie https://bonnieplants.com/ over here, so where you get the plants is not consequential. I got some early tomatoes(6), lettuce(6), and a pepper plant for about 6 dollars American, and yes, they do go yellow tag. I go to the store on Main Street, the anti-posh one, for better deals. They also offer hog jowls.


Our supermarkets often have decent bedding plants for sale. Several of my geraniums came from Tescos or Asda I believe and they have lasted years.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Apr 2017)

Hull City, you are really crap. But at least you are our crap.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2017)

Been sat indoors feeling sorry for myself. Sinusitis has flared up and my face feels like it's been kicked by the entire field of the Grand National.

On the plus side, I picked the first, fourth and sixth horses home. I'm a Pipe / Scudamore / Twiston-Davies kinda gal.

Now sat down with some supper and watching the Masters.


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2017)

After lunch at the Railway Carriage on the Stratford Greenway we had an enjoyable afternoon wandering round Stratford. Finding ourselves queueing to get out of Stratford we turned towards Banbury then took to the lanes to bring us out at Tidington on one of our regular routes home.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Our supermarkets often have decent bedding plants for sale. Several of my geraniums came from Tescos or Asda I believe and they have lasted years.



Last year we bought some marigolds from ALDI, very cheap but looked lovely for a long time.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Apr 2017)

I'm home, it's been a long day.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Apr 2017)

User said:


> And kept your hands soft?



Very


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Did I miss a picture of the stall @hopless500 ?


I meant to post it on Furtle & Faff on fb but managed to post it on my normal page by mistake


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> I've been working on my new pond but it's hot work so I've stopped for a cold drink... it was going to be an ice cream but I think I need to motivation to do a bit more!


You will be amazed how soon the wildlife will find it, we had a small dragonfly within the first year, I didn't get to see it but I found the empty on a small reed.


----------



## Speicher (8 Apr 2017)

Garden centres? Have you heard of cattle at the one you visit? 

Where I go to get plants is very good for plants, and chickens, and dogs. The owner might make you a drink if she is making one for herself. The biscuits available would be just dog biscuits I guess. 

The only chocolate available is once a year when her chocolate labrador has puppies. The owner might have to go off at short notice if her herd of cattle need her. The chickens are free range and seem very happy.

I venture to suggest that it is quite different to Homebase and other sheds in more populated areas. 

In other news, construction of an Insect Hotel has commenced. The site has been chosen and some bricks ceremoniously placed to mark one end of the hotel. Old buddliea stems, where the middle bit has died, will be used, when I can find out the optimum length for the hotel rooms for bees. Some guest may not be so fussy, and will hide in and around bits of branches.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Did I miss a picture of the stall @hopless500 ?


----------



## summerdays (8 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You will be amazed how soon the wildlife will find it, we had a small dragonfly within the first year, I didn't get to see it but I found the empty on a small reed.


It's an expansion on a previous pond which I've reduced in size temporarily whilst I make the new one. Then I'll transfer plants and wildlife to allow me to incorporate the old pond. I'm hoping the larvae will survive.... as I had damselflies and newt larvae (not great crested so I'm ok to fiddle with the pond.)


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Last year we bought some marigolds from ALDI, very cheap but looked lovely for a long time.


They always do. I was born at Pekin, Illinois, home of the Marigold Festival. There is a big festival every year, during which little work gets done.(Because of the _Medallion Hunt_) Unless you have craft stalls in the park, or down to the river.
http://www.pekinchamber.com/marigoldfestival.html


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2017)

Morning, it is light pinkish grey at the moment, I don't think the sun has got up yet.

Of all the time and places for the fairies to visit was whilst I was at the model railway exhibition so what I saw or managed to take in was a bit sketchy, I did however see a couple of layouts which were really good. One in particular was one of the Black Country area which had a panoramic background which was made up of a lot of pictures sewn together. One of the members explained how all of the modern signs and buildings had to be edited out to produce a period picture. I found it quite relaxing just looking at the background with a bit of rail activity going on in the foreground.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it is light pinkish grey at the moment, I don't think the sun has got up yet.
> 
> Of all the time and places for the fairies to visit was whilst I was at the model railway exhibition so what I saw or managed to take in was a bit sketchy, I did however see a couple of layouts which were really good. One in particular was one of the Black Country area which had a panoramic background which was made up of a lot of pictures sewn together. One of the members explained how all of the modern signs and buildings had to be edited out to produce a period picture. I found it quite relaxing just looking at the background with a bit of rail activity going on in the foreground.


You gonna have a go at building one?


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Been sat indoors feeling sorry for myself. Sinusitis has flared up and my face feels like it's been kicked by the entire field of the Grand National.
> 
> On the plus side, I picked the first, fourth and sixth horses home. I'm a Pipe / Scudamore / Twiston-Davies kinda gal.
> 
> Now sat down with some supper and watching the Masters.


----------



## mybike (9 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Its Palmers in Enderby by the Police HQ. Before 10am they do a roll with any three fillings and a hot drink for £3.75. An absolute bargain.



And you chose to have a burger in yours?



The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's pretty much all over. You'll be telling us next that your garden centres don't even have Cotton Traders outlets.



The one nearer Aylesbury has, local ones do not. South of St Albans there's a GC with an excellent cafe.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2017)

Thousandth page coming up.....


----------



## TVC (9 Apr 2017)

What a beautiful spring morning, we're off to Bradgate Park to climb the hill and bother the deer.


----------



## Haitch (9 Apr 2017)

I'm writing and sending some bills for the first time since last December, then off to watch the footie, followed by the cinema (Paterson, again). Beautiful day here.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2017)

Our laptop had an upgrade thingy yesterday which took an age, it then took another decade to boot up in which time it kept telling how marvelous the new updates would be. I just wished it would get on and do it. I wish there was some way of giving them some feedback, I mean earful !


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Apr 2017)

Cycling from Whistable to Deal with @Hill Wimp and @User21629 yesterday we stopped to partake if some nature and I spyed this bird and photograped it:







Now my live-in twitcher Wimpers tells me it's a 'Mundane bird', but I still reckon it's a Meadow Pippit.
Can anyone help settle this dispute? It was seperate beds for us last night. Anyhow, I've no egrets about taking the photo....


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Apr 2017)

Yes the lesser spotted warthog snorer seemed to have moved in


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> You gonna have a go at building one?


Yes! I'm sorry I didn't take any pictures. We had our loft boarded out especially so that I could build one up there but it is used as storage whilst I get on and finish doing jobs around the house, one of which is a new bath and stuff.
I have got a load of OO and N gauge in boxes up there somewhere.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Cycling from Whistable to Deal with @Hill Wimp and @User21629 yesterday we stopped to partake if some nature and I spyed this bird and photograped it:
> 
> View attachment 346447
> 
> ...


What! Reed beds?


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Do you know just how difficult it is to look busy?



Some of us have made a career out of it


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2017)

Just back from my little sister's wedding, stayed overnight at the hotel where the reception was, could not have picked a better day for it 

Now chilling in the garden.


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2017)

Sat in the Market Bosworth Battlefield cafe with toast and a cup of coffee. I've had a lovely ride out in the sunshine.


----------



## HertzvanRental (9 Apr 2017)

Another stunning day. Had breakfast, fed birds, resting before going out to lunch!

God, it's hell!


----------



## Speicher (9 Apr 2017)

Today I will be busy in the garden, again. This afternoon I will be busy sitting on the patio in the sunshine, possibly reading, or just listening to all the loud noises. Ravens, goldcrest (?) and all the other birdies, singing and competing with each other.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Apr 2017)

The patio is swept. It took 3.5 hours  but every pot is weeded and watered and things have had a hair cut


----------



## TVC (9 Apr 2017)

We are returned from Bradgate. A lovely walk up to Old John, a few skylarks about but no birds of prey - the one that did turn up got seen off by the nesting rooks. Glad we went early, by the time we left the lower part looked like Benidorm beach, as it always does when the masses from the estates get a sniff of picnic weather.


----------



## TVC (9 Apr 2017)

In other news, I may be wearing shorts. Sorry.


----------



## Speicher (9 Apr 2017)

I may be in shorts later.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> I may be in shorts later.



I am wearing mine.


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> In other news, I may be wearing shorts. Sorry.



I'm wearing shorts, it wasn't quite warm enough for a short sleeved top when I went out about half eight this morning, but it is warm enough now. strangly its warmer outside than inside at the moment.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are returned from Bradgate. A lovely walk up to Old John, a few skylarks about but no birds of prey - the one that did turn up got seen off by the nesting rooks. Glad we went early, by the time we left the lower part looked like Benidorm beach, as it always does when the masses from the estates get a sniff of picnic weather.



Plenty of winter pot bellies hanging over waistbands, skimpy tops and bra straps on show, very white skin which by now is probably red and sore, some people never learn  we are both sensible and cover up.


----------



## TVC (9 Apr 2017)

One built to remember, one built to show off


----------



## hopless500 (9 Apr 2017)

I am in shorts as well.


----------



## redvision95 (9 Apr 2017)

Finally got around to having the car cleaned. Paid one of the local kids to do it. It's ready to be sold now.
It only took a year to get around to doing.


----------



## redvision95 (9 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Just the other day I noticed that the car is looking a bit dirty again, which came as a bit of a disappointment seeing as I cleaned it over Christmas 2015.


I don't think I've ever bothered having it cleaned. 
Girlfriend said she forgot it was silver underneath all the dirt.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Cycling from Whistable to Deal with @Hill Wimp and @User21629 yesterday we stopped to partake if some nature and I spyed this bird and photograped it:
> 
> View attachment 346447
> 
> ...



That's an Egret


----------



## Shaun (9 Apr 2017)

I suppose I should post _after _I've done it, but off to wash the bikes and then visit mum-in-law with birthday pressies and eat lots of cake; and all in the lovely warm sunshine ...


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2017)

Feeling less miserable today. Dosed myself up last night and had a good night's sleep. Face is now numb as opposed to painful, so out of the worst of the sinusitis I think.

Now sitting down with a brew, a butty and the F1 highlights.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Apr 2017)

Lunch today sat outside in the garden


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> ....and things have had a hair cut



TMI.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I am in shorts as well.


Just as well you....oh never mind....


----------



## tyred (9 Apr 2017)

It appears to be raining


----------



## TVC (9 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> It appears to be raining


I've just looked out the window and you appear to be wrong


----------



## redvision95 (9 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> It appears to be raining


You should probably stop singing then


----------



## TVC (9 Apr 2017)

The place where I bought my first ever kebab has just burnt down 

For Leicesterites: Welford Chippy next to Shivali on Welford Road. The Mercury are live streaming video and it has gone right through from the shop to the roof space. I trust nobody is hurt.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Apr 2017)

I didn't wear shorts today. 

I did wash the car. 
I did dig up a tree root.
I did weed the front garden. 
Did cycle down the other end of the village to catch the ice cream van and buy a couple of bunnies ears. I got them back before the strawberry sauce ran down my hand.


----------



## tyred (9 Apr 2017)

redvision95 said:


> You should probably stop singing then



I'm going out for a walk...


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Apr 2017)

Well I got out of bed, had breakfast, went to Sainsburys, laid down in the garden, did a small bit of weeding then yesterday's efforts but home so I had to go and lie down before I became a gibbering wreck.


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2017)

After yesterday's festivities it's back on the celery today, chicken salad for tea soon 

Nearly adopted a new cat earlier, oh my it is a friendly one, no collar but I've seen it around a few times so assume it had a nearby home, it took willpower not to lock it in the house and cat-nap it


----------



## StuAff (9 Apr 2017)

After yesterday's rides, my total mileage for the year to date stood at 996. A quick pootle this afternoon has brought it into four figures. Four rides account for more than forty percent of the total, which makes me look like a lazy git the rest of the time


----------



## Speicher (9 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> After yesterday's festivities it's back on the celery today, chicken salad for tea soon
> 
> Nearly adopted a new cat earlier, oh my it is a friendly one, no collar but I've seen it around a few times so assume it had a nearby home, it took willpower not to lock it in the house and cat-nap it
> 
> View attachment 346554



That looks like a very close relation of Bob's.  

But Bob can be very bitey.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2017)

The girls are fast asleep on my bed.  Fleaing and worming them (I use Advocate) always powers them down a turn or two for a day. 

Need to decide on a show entry at some point this coming week. There are two shows coming up - I normally do both, one with each cat, but this year they are on the same weekend, one Saturday, one Sunday.  Can't do both, as a 13 day rule applies for the one on Sunday.


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> That looks like a very close relation of Bob's.
> 
> But Bob can be very bitey.


This one is so friendly, or feigning it in the hope I would feed it


----------



## potsy (9 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You know you need another cat, Potsy. Go for it!!


I have to think of my birds these days, cats are off the agenda for now.


----------



## TVC (9 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> I have to think of my birds these days, cats are off the agenda for now.


You could have ours, she is too dopey to chase birds.


----------



## Speicher (9 Apr 2017)

My cat Leo, was completely white. He had no chance of catching any birds because he was so large and white.


----------



## postman (9 Apr 2017)

Going to say goodnight.Time for me to put fountain pen to paper.My cycling journal for 2017.It looks like leather but it is not of course.Far too expensive.
My super fantastic children bought it as a Christmas pressie.I am putting down my rides and photos will accompany the tales.So when i am old and batty.I will have something to look at.
Sometime next month.


----------



## summerdays (9 Apr 2017)

I have been to Slimbridge today, spotted lots, including a kingfisher that was too small in my photo which is making me want a bigger lens....
And I made it into a summer dress today!


----------



## mybike (9 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> After yesterday's festivities it's back on the celery today, chicken salad for tea soon
> 
> Nearly adopted a new cat earlier, oh my it is a friendly one, no collar but I've seen it around a few times so assume it had a nearby home, it took willpower not to lock it in the house and cat-nap it
> 
> View attachment 346554



Looks a bit fat for a stray.

In other news, the wind's up.
<corrected to satisfy grammar nazis>


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> After yesterday's festivities it's back on the celery today, chicken salad for tea soon
> 
> Nearly adopted a new cat earlier, oh my it is a friendly one, no collar but I've seen it around a few times so assume it had a nearby home, it took willpower not to lock it in the house and cat-nap it
> 
> View attachment 346554



Heh, a tabby and white version of "Six Dinner Sid"


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2017)

Time to admit defeat. I think Mr Gingernuts will be keeping his nuts for the time being. 

I haven't seen neither hide nor hair of him since an outraged Lexi drummed him firmly out of the garden while Poppy, in a supporting act, hurled a choice selection of feline epithets at the departing ginger backside from the safety of the window ledge. The trap has remained resolutely empty and untriggered.

The last time I did a TNR in the garden, I think I caught every local cat at least once (including mine) before I bagged the one I was after, but this time there've been no takers at all. Get the impression that the neighbourhood cats don't fancy a run in with my current girly tag team combo.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Apr 2017)

I can't like that @User ...hope the chest infection is a mild one..
Mine was a sod..after xmas...
Total Health in Cambribge ...man called Ben Barker..excellent back man..


----------



## TVC (10 Apr 2017)

Hope it soon passes @User 


Just a morning at work before we head off to Sheffield for some fun tonight. Who are we going to see.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The place where I bought my first ever kebab has just burnt down
> 
> For Leicesterites: Welford Chippy next to Shivali on Welford Road. The Mercury are live streaming video and it has gone right through from the shop to the roof space. I trust nobody is hurt.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Just to top it off, I have a meeting this afternoon with several people who are looking to headhunt me...


Maybe you'll get the sympathy vote


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Apr 2017)

It's nice out. 

Jessiethepup is yapping at something outside that really has incurred her displeasure. 

I'm drinking tea. 

Get well soon @User


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2017)

Morning, having spent most of yesterday morning rummaging around in the loft and then watching the Grand Prix in the afternoon I set about on a weed hunt. Crafty little blighters those Dandelions looking so pretty in their bright yellow and it was whilst out hunting that I spotted that the Bog Bean plant had burst into flower. It wasn't there the day before.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Apr 2017)

My chamois leather is looking rather manky. 
How can I spruce it up a bit?


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Apr 2017)

GWS and bon voyage,@User !


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Apr 2017)

Some scenes from the garden yesterday.


----------



## Speicher (10 Apr 2017)

@User - Will there be room in your suitcase for you to bring back a Sherwani, or would Mr R disapprove? A semi-Sherwani would look very elegant, I think.


----------



## Speicher (10 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I'm planning on some jewellery purchases while I'm out there. A friend has given me the name of a jeweller in Mumbai. I quite fancy a star ruby ring.



That would be much easier to carry back. 

That is the one thing I still have from my time in India, some jewellery. Sadly it is a very soft silver, and local jewellers will not attempt to repair the pieces that have weakened over the years.

It is over fifty years since I was in India. It was a very challenging four years for a young owlet.


----------



## TVC (10 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I'm planning on some jewellery purchases while I'm out there. A friend has given me the name of a jeweller in Mumbai. I quite fancy a star ruby ring.


Must resist smutty joke, must resist smutty joke.....


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Great! I manage to begin to sort my back out....
> 
> 
> ...and one of my family gives me a chest infection. And it's only three more sleeps before India.



GWS xxx 

And safe journeyings.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Apr 2017)

Things must be getting more interesting for us all 'cos this thread seems to be slowing down.......

Mundanity please.

Fwiw, it's sunny in northern France right now....

And I have a hole in my trouser pocket.


----------



## Haitch (10 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Mundanity please



Yesterday for brunch, I cooked "original, authentic Borussia Dortmund Stadium Sausages".


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Apr 2017)

I don't know what to wear when we go out later, it is nippy so definitely a jacket but it will be hot in the Arena so t-shirt not jumper but it will be even more chilly when we leave after the show


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2017)

I have had a haircut.


----------



## TVC (10 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Things must be getting more interesting for us all 'cos this thread seems to be slowing down.......
> 
> Mundanity please.
> 
> ...


I will get my first go at the new roadworks on the M1 later


----------



## Speicher (10 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I don't know what to wear when we go out later, it is nippy so definitely a jacket but it will be hot in the Arena so t-shirt not jumper but it will be even more chilly when we leave after the show



In those circumstances I would wear a casual jacket or fleece that is easy to take off, and either sit on it, or put it on my feet, ie one that does not matter if it gets dirtly. Gone are the days, I think, when peeps dress up to the nines to go to a concert.


----------



## Speicher (10 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have had a haircut.



Which one?


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Apr 2017)

Kettle is on, anyone fancy a brew?


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> In those circumstances I would wear a casual jacket or fleece that is easy to take off, and either sit on it, or put it on my feet, ie one that does not matter if it gets dirtly. Gone are the days, I think, when peeps dress up to the nines to go to a concert.



I do have a coat but it is brown so I can't wear black shoes, my black jacket is short and not really up to nippy weather.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Kettle is on, anyone fancy a brew?


THIS IS NOT THE TEA THREAD


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> THIS IS NOT THE TEA THREAD
> 
> View attachment 346763


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Which one?


I managed to get a job-lot done for a decent price!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


>


I thought he was going for the yellow card there!


----------



## TVC (10 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> THIS IS NOT THE TEA THREAD
> 
> View attachment 346763


That's clear to everyone.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I thought he was going for the yellow card there!


----------



## HertzvanRental (10 Apr 2017)

Spring is here!!


----------



## TVC (10 Apr 2017)

Spring is here ^^^^^^


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Apr 2017)

I am about to be rescued as my train is not calling at my station due to a fire at the one down the track so I'm being diverted.

I needed to get home on time as poor Henry is off to the vets. His inner eyelids are not returning back inside when they should.


----------



## Speicher (10 Apr 2017)

Bob send his bestest wishes to Henry. Tasha would join him, but she has migrated for the summer to the corner of field, about fifty yards from the end of the garden.


----------



## Speicher (10 Apr 2017)

May I pose a question about hand cream to peeps who do gardening? Can you suggest a hand cream that works, but does not have a strong smell, nor leave your hands too sticky? Oh, and preferably free of those paraben wotsits.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> May I pose a question about hand cream to peeps who do gardening? Can you suggest a hand cream that works, but does not have a strong smell, nor leave your hands too sticky? Oh, and preferably free of those paraben wotsits.



O' Keeffe's Hand Cream.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just paid £540 for 2 pairs of new glasses. It was a shock. I didn't see that coming.


You could have bought a good pair of binoculars for that.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I will get my first go at the new roadworks on the M1 later



Good luck and godspeed sir........Well, any speed really....



Hill Wimp said:


> I am about to be rescued as my train is not calling at my station due to a fire at the one down the track so I'm being diverted.
> 
> I needed to get home on time as poor Henry is off to the vets. His inner eyelids are not returning back inside when they should.



Best o' luck for the fella.


----------



## Speicher (10 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> There's no real need to worry so much about parabens any more, it seems to have been another groundless scare. They are safer than a lot of the preservatives they replaced, such as formaldehyde, and they're in almost everything one way or another according to the Royal Society of Chemistry. http://www.rsc.org/learn-chemistry/...uld-we-worry-about-parabens?cmpid=CMP00005326



What about limonene? I can remember something in the news about it, but not the details.


----------



## redvision95 (10 Apr 2017)

Somebody came to look at the car today. 
He's paid half and buggered off until Wednesday so that he can sort insurance out. 
It'll be a sad day when it drives off down the road.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just paid £540 for 2 pairs of new glasses. It was a shock. I didn't see that coming.



I don't have to pay full price for my glasses now, I'm on pension credit and get a voucher that covers most of the cost


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have had a haircut.



I've had mine cut as well. My decorating is coming on, I've got the first coat of paint on today, I'm thinking this is going on to long and I should crack on with it, I've only been spending the odd day here and there working on it.


----------



## TVC (10 Apr 2017)

Now at Sheffied Arena with thousands of ageing Mods. I feel quite at home.


----------



## Asa Post (10 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Now at Sheffied Arena with thousands of *ageing Mods*. I feel quite at home.


I didn't realise that @Hill Wimp was with you


----------



## TVC (10 Apr 2017)

Asa Post said:


> I didn't realise that @Hill Wimp was with you


You are so in trouble.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Nasal hair included?


No, but flame flicking ng in the ears and hot-towels all for £11 :-)


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Apr 2017)

Asa Post said:


> I didn't realise that @Hill Wimp was with you


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I got a free eye test and I used the existing frame but the lenses were really expensive. They are both varifocal and hopefully will stop the headaches I've been getting when I read.


Just get books with big letters and shorter words....far cheaper than expensive glasses. :-)


----------



## hopless500 (10 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am about to be rescued as my train is not calling at my station due to a fire at the one down the track so I'm being diverted.
> 
> I needed to get home on time as poor Henry is off to the vets. His inner eyelids are not returning back inside when they should.


Would they let you put it back?


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Now at Sheffied Arena with thousands of ageing Mods. I feel quite at home.


Before we got her car, Mrs. GA was suggesting that I get a scooter. I told her that would be fine for trips down memory lane. I received a quizzical look in return.


----------



## TVC (10 Apr 2017)

Wife has just bought a Who t-shirt... for herself, not for me


----------



## GM (10 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Wife has just bought a Who t-shirt... for herself, not for me




That's a great venue. I saw the Who there 17 years ago, my brother treated me for my 50th and he bought me the Tee shirt which I still have. Enjoy


----------



## TVC (10 Apr 2017)

GM said:


> That's a great venue. I saw the Who there 17 years ago, my brother treated me for my 50th and he bought me the Tee shirt which I still have. Enjoy


First time here for us, it is a nice room


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2017)

My wife and I are trying a glass of still mulled cider.





Strange!


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Apr 2017)

So Henry has had his temperature taken much to his surprise  had a worming tablet, a Vitamin B jab and an anti inflammatory jab. The vet declared him under the weather

Any way he has been home, had a bite to eat and he is now out on the town. Sasha is chilling out with the Foodie and I watching TV.


----------



## Katherine (10 Apr 2017)

I've been busy buying, N + 1 ￼￼,  , riding N + 1, shopping, watching the Grand National at the FIL's, enjoying a visit from young Mr K who brought his amazing banana bread toffee cheesecake 
https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...tmV23lQeqV41DgFwqfXDQ5dbby_o9Nu4M8t6thdpg&s=1, 
another bike ride on the old bike (it's only two years old and nothing wrong with it) (we went on a gravelly path so I didn't fancy it on the new bike), washing and cleaning and cooking. Today I spent too long driving down to my parents, ridiculous amount of rubber necking passing RTA's added a good 2 hours to the journey.
Anyway, it's been lovely to catch up!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Apr 2017)

My phone is down to 14% charge... It'll never make the rest of the evening


----------



## summerdays (10 Apr 2017)

Katherine said:


> I've been busy buying, N + 1 ￼￼,  , riding N + 1, shopping, watching the Grand National at the FIL's, enjoying a visit from young Mr K who brought his amazing banana bread toffee cheesecake
> https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.buzzfeed.com/alixtraeger/banana-bread-bottom-cheesecake&h=ATMgmA4IgNOerdjEuImbp0-ZPKmKxOjlCHEYFy1I0Ad4kI_UKI09qeAUMWNAwExT5LvtwQ8aQa8CBAlg_WrXqQU9NFpc_7cIni9bbDGzx_tetq_YLt_hbNI5YYLvPRMaiZo&enc=AZMKLtrvWA-_gZsSSRmnKqURAPtmV23lQeqV41DgFwqfXDQ5dbby_o9Nu4M8t6thdpg&s=1,
> another bike ride on the old bike (it's only two years old and nothing wrong with it) (we went on a gravelly path so I didn't fancy it on the new bike), washing and cleaning and cooking. Today I spent too long driving down to my parents, ridiculous amount of rubber necking passing RTA's added a good 2 hours to the journey.
> Anyway, it's been lovely to catch up!


Recipe noted for the future... tried making the lemon drizzle recipe today that someone gave me, nice but not as good as the one they made for me! Mine sank in the middle.


----------



## summerdays (10 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> My phone is down to 14% charge... It'll never make the rest of the evening


My phone can't make it through the day every day without being hooked upto a battery bank.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2017)

Still struggling with sinusitis. Flared up again this arvo. Face hurts and teeth feel five sizes too big.


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2017)

Did a bit of bird bothering in Keswick today, not sure what kind of duck this was though 







These were quite happy to be fed..


----------



## Katherine (10 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Still struggling with sinusitis. Flared up again this arvo. Face hurts and teeth feel five sizes too big.


Time for some antibiotics and stronger pain killers! Hope you are better soon.


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2017)

Saw my next bike too


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Did a bit of bird bothering in Keswick today, not sure what kind of duck this was though
> 
> View attachment 346855


Be careful...It's not a pheasant plucker!!


----------



## summerdays (10 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Saw my next bike too
> 
> View attachment 346857


Looks ugly  but buy it quickly then hand over my bike


----------



## Asa Post (10 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You are so in trouble.


I'll be fine. She has a great sensa Yuma.


[Puts on body armour, JIC]


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Be careful...It's not a pheasant plucker!!


A pheasant ducker?


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> Looks ugly  but buy it quickly then hand over my bike


An electric fat tyred mtb, it's the future I tell you


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> An electric fat tyred mtb, it's the future I tell you


A similar fat tyred electric bike crossed in front of me at lights this evening. My, those tyres are loud!


----------



## slowmotion (11 Apr 2017)

I discovered that there's an innocent-looking four terminal electrical junction box in my loft. "How can that serve six independent lighting circuits?" I wondered. Unscrewing the 1970's lid, I discovered a marvel of twisted copper conductors and a few inches of PVC insulation tape applied in an extremely "relaxed" way. It's behaved fabulously for the last forty odd years.
I wonder what else is lurking under the floorboards in the rest of the house.


----------



## TVC (11 Apr 2017)

User said:


> He probably just had a bad mouse.


Is that the same as a bad pint? You know, the one that's a bit iffy, when the other 7 were OK.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Enjoy yourselves @Lullabelle and @The Velvet Curtain - I'm really jealous. I'm going to put a Youtube clip of Won't Get Fooled Again on now.



Had a fab time thanks, it was amazing, so much energy. Towards the end they did won't get fooled again, Townsend on his knees sliding across the stage-Daltry screaming down the microphone just brilliant. Those 2 could teach so much to the pups around today


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Apr 2017)

I can't decide whether to have a meat and potato pie,or a cheese 'n' onion pie for supper.


----------



## TVC (11 Apr 2017)

Stories that Daltry can't hack it any more are ball hooks, he blew the place away at the bits he was supposed to.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4757240, member: 9609"]Nice view of Jupiter next to the moon[/QUOTE]
Thanks. Mrs Slowmotion asked me about that a couple of hours ago and I had no idea.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4757240, member: 9609"]Nice view of Jupiter next to the moon[/QUOTE]







Yep


----------



## summerdays (11 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> An electric fat tyred mtb, it's the future I tell you


Lazy  you do know that even if they have a motor that they still don't cover any more miles when they don't leave the garden gate !!!

And have you answered that recent survey.... I was able to say no I don't know any brands of electric bikes and exit nice and promptly, I gather it's a little longer if you do know some brands

But orange


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2017)

There was a lovely sunrise earlier .

Was that the pilot they were man handling off of that aeroplane?


----------



## TVC (11 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> There was a lovely sunrise earlier .
> 
> Was that the pilot they were man handling off of that aeroplane?


I have flown United once, when the Fiji Air 747 I was supposed to be on went unserviceable and they hired in a United plane and crew to cover. The surliest, most unhelpful crew and worst food I've ever had, never again.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Still struggling with sinusitis. Flared up again this arvo. Face hurts and teeth feel five sizes too big.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2017)

Why do I keep thinking it's Saturday?


----------



## hopless500 (11 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Why do I keep thinking it's Saturday?


I thought it was Wednesday


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I thought it was Wednesday



I woke up thinking it was Thursday and time for a bike ride, unfortunately it's Tuesday and I'm upstairs decorating the box room again.


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> Some scenes from the garden yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 346730



Seems you may have a fight on for the chair.


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have had a haircut.


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I will get my first go at the new roadworks on the M1 later



I thought the M1 was roadworks.


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I do have a coat but it is brown so I can't wear black shoes, my black jacket is short and not really up to nippy weather.



Don't understand the logic there.


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Still struggling with sinusitis. Flared up again this arvo. Face hurts and teeth feel five sizes too big.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have flown United once, when the Fiji Air 747 I was supposed to be on went unserviceable and they hired in a United plane and crew to cover. The surliest, most unhelpful crew and worst food I've ever had, never again.


They haven't let their standards slip then?


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> They haven't let their standards slip then?



Sounds worse that Ryanair. I recall a flight to Stockholm where the cabin crew looked so tired I worried about those up front.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2017)

They were just talking about not being able to understand people's voices on the TV and I'm glad I'm not the only one. My daughter often complains that the volume is too loud but I find that where I sit it is hard to hear things properly. The speakers on my TV are at the back and are louder there, there are also places in the room where the sound seems to be focused more. Modern technology!


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2017)

mybike said:


> Sounds worse that Ryanair. I recall a flight to Stockholm where the cabin crew looked so tired I worried about those up front.


Sorry I miss read that, I wondered who was sitting in front of the pilots.


----------



## Katherine (11 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4757250, member: 9609"]Bad luck, I have just had that, first time in my life, thought I had tooth ache in most of my teeth. I'm left with a terrible smell, something akin to a dead badger on a hot summers day but up my nose - yuk[/QUOTE]
Sounds revolting! Hope you are better soon.


----------



## summerdays (11 Apr 2017)

I'm defrosting the fridge... it's taking ages as I normally supplement the melting process with a hair drier but I lent mine to one of my children to go on holiday this week!! An hour in and I've still not managed to remove the tray underneath the ice box as it is solidly frozen in at the back!! 

(We do have a big other fridge but this small old one fits in our tiny kitchen).


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> They were just talking about not being able to understand people's voices on the TV and I'm glad I'm not the only one. My daughter often complains that the volume is too loud but I find that where I sit it is hard to hear things properly. The speakers on my TV are at the back and are louder there, there are also places in the room where the sound seems to be focused more. Modern technology!


It's the bloomin background music............it seems to almost drown out the voices in some programmes. My dad really struggles with it and keeps turning the volume up but it doesn't really help.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> Some scenes from the garden yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 346727
> View attachment 346728
> View attachment 346730


That face says " yeah, and watcha gonna do about it ?"


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4757525, member: 9609"]that is some lens you have on your phone[/QUOTE]
It is good, isn't it 

I use Sky View. It's quite a decent app


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Apr 2017)

I've got a friend coming round in a minute.


----------



## potsy (11 Apr 2017)

I am now a member of the 'proper' camera gang, expect more out of focus pictures from me now


----------



## hopless500 (11 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've got a friend coming round in a minute.


How long were they unconscious?


----------



## TVC (11 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> I am now a member of the 'proper' camera gang, expect more out of focus pictures from me now


What did you get?


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2017)

After a horrible night, things aren't quite so painful now. But I'm reduced to schlurping soup and rice pudding cos it hurts to eat. Tongue is also numb, so feel like Jar Jar Binks... 

Alas, I'm a chronic sufferer of sinusitis - a parting gift from  flu seven years ago. It's normally manageable, but this is the worst flare-up I've had in a long time...


----------



## summerdays (11 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> I am now a member of the 'proper' camera gang, expect more out of focus pictures from me now


When are you going to join the proper bike gang and be seen cycling


----------



## potsy (11 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> What did you get?


I've just told you, a camera


----------



## potsy (11 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> When are you going to join the proper bike gang and be seen cycling


I cycle more than most of the mundaner's now!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Apr 2017)

Hospital's are boring and modern antibiotics, especially when administered intravenously, are wonderful.


----------



## summerdays (11 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> I cycle more than most of the mundaner's now!!


Now you will have a camera to give us evidence


----------



## summerdays (11 Apr 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Hospital's are boring and modern antibiotics, especially when administered intravenously, are wonderful.


Oh dear that doesn't sound good that you have found this out....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> Oh dear that doesn't sound good that you have found this out....


True, it isn't. But it is pretty darned cool* to be able to be back home and on here to talk about it! 

*apart from the trots and the appalling metallic taste in my mouth.


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> After a horrible night, things aren't quite so painful now. But I'm reduced to schlurping soup and rice pudding cos it hurts to eat. Tongue is also numb, so feel like Jar Jar Binks...
> 
> Alas, I'm a chronic sufferer of sinusitis - a parting gift from  flu seven years ago. It's normally manageable, but this is the worst flare-up I've had in a long time...






GrumpyGregry said:


> True, it isn't. But it is pretty darned cool* to be able to be back home and on here to talk about it!
> 
> *apart from the trots and the appalling metallic taste in my mouth.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Apr 2017)

Oh yes. I should also add that in six weeks time my next-door-neighbour is going to shove a small camera up my bottom. Seriously.

(He's a hospital doctor and I've got to have an investigative endoscopy and he is the one who will be doing it)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Saves you both traveling.


Regrettably we both have to be present in a small, gray room, in Redhill.


----------



## summerdays (11 Apr 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Regrettably we both have to be present in a small, gray room, in Redhill.


Somewhere there is a very good thread to read on that procedure.... I can't remember where currently!! (Not necessarily on here but maybe linked from on here.... read the instructions on the packet

Edit: Just went hunting and the first reference to it was a post by Vernon.... and as I loved seeing his face I'll link to that post rather than the off-site post


----------



## raleighnut (11 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> Somewhere there is a very good thread to read on that procedure.... I can't remember where currently!! (Not necessarily on here but maybe linked from on here.... read the instructions on the packet
> 
> Edit: Just went hunting and the first reference to it was a post by Vernon.... and as I loved seeing his face I'll link to that post rather than the off-site post


I thought you meant this gem,



the_craig said:


> You have reminded of the epic "Agent Picolax" thread that was posted on some gym thread many moons ago. It is a long read but enjoy...
> 
> Author: blu-tone
> Date: 18/07/07 07:47
> ...


----------



## summerdays (11 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I thought you meant this gem,


I think that's the same I've a friend who has regular check ups for Chron's


----------



## raleighnut (11 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I think all clinicians who prescribe Picolax should required to take a course of it themselves in the first instance...
> 
> _Signed_. A Poor Sod who has had more courses of Picolax than he cares to remember.


I'd noticed, yours is the post below that.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Apr 2017)

My friend has gone home now.

I'm having pizza tonight , the Fragrant MrsP is in Edinburgh.


----------



## potsy (11 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm having pizza tonight


Me too 

Last day off treat before returning to work in the morning, I have to do a whole 2 days before my next 4 off


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Apr 2017)

mybike said:


> Don't understand the logic there.



Black and brown rarely ever go together.


----------



## gbb (11 Apr 2017)

Mundane news is some aquaintences of ours posted on FB they had a couple of non working Galaxy Tab 3, 7 inch tablets, open to offers.
£15 for the two we offered.
The not so mundane news is after 1 hour we have them both working.
One kept shutting down seconds after booting up. A few minutes googling suggested a fix to a potentially loose battery connector. Fix tried....half an hour later it hasnt shut down yet.
The other wouldnt connect to wifi.
Wiped, reset...wifi now works.

£7.50 each 

Worst of it is...if she'd asked us to have a look as a favour i would have gladly. But theyre scrounging grabbers, their loss this time .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> After a horrible night, things aren't quite so painful now. But I'm reduced to schlurping soup and rice pudding cos it hurts to eat. Tongue is also numb, so feel like Jar Jar Binks...
> 
> Alas, I'm a chronic sufferer of sinusitis - a parting gift from  flu seven years ago. It's normally manageable, but this is the worst flare-up I've had in a long time...


I feel sorry for you , I get it at times and I know how it makes your teeth hurt especially when you tip your head forward.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Black and brown rarely ever go together.


Just remember "Uncle Frank's" advice on the matter,


View: https://youtu.be/8qGjfxbEtLg


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I think that is a cattle egret.


Heifer-heron surely?


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Black and brown rarely ever go together.


Black and Navy neiver....


----------



## lutonloony (11 Apr 2017)

Broadband is back


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Apr 2017)

User said:


> There is a simple way to avoid all these problems. Wear black.



I do but am trying to move away from it.


----------



## Katherine (11 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm defrosting the fridge... it's taking ages as I normally supplement the melting process with a hair drier but I lent mine to one of my children to go on holiday this week!! An hour in and I've still not managed to remove the tray underneath the ice box as it is solidly frozen in at the back!!
> 
> (We do have a big other fridge but this small old one fits in our tiny kitchen).



Sorry that I didn't see your post this morning! Have you managed to get it defrosted? 
My tip when you don't have a hair dryer is to put bowls of just boiled water on each shelf and the steam melts the ice. You have to keep replacing it as it cools. 




Reynard said:


> After a horrible night, things aren't quite so painful now. But I'm reduced to schlurping soup and rice pudding cos it hurts to eat. Tongue is also numb, so feel like Jar Jar Binks...
> 
> Alas, I'm a chronic sufferer of sinusitis - a parting gift from  flu seven years ago. It's normally manageable, but this is the worst flare-up I've had in a long time...



Aw, sounds horrible. I hope you will be able to enjoy your food properly soon.


----------



## redvision95 (12 Apr 2017)

at 03:07am, After having zero sleep for almost two days. I purchased a bike on ebay.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2017)

redvision95 said:


> at 03:07am, After having zero sleep for almost two days. I purchased a bike on ebay.


You wanted it that bad?


----------



## redvision95 (12 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> You wanted it that bad?


Not even sure why I've done it.


----------



## summerdays (12 Apr 2017)

Katherine said:


> Sorry that I didn't see your post this morning! Have you managed to get it defrosted?
> My tip when you don't have a hair dryer is to put bowls of just boiled water on each shelf and the steam melts the ice. You have to keep replacing it as it cools.


That's what I was using but it was the tray that goes under the icebox was glued in by ice that had grown around it so the steam wasn't so able to get to the parts that needed it.... anyway all over for a long time or until someone leaves the door ajar! (Which had better not be this next week or they will have to defrost it.)


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Apr 2017)

It's a bit early to be up.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2017)

Morning it is grey here. What is the weather supposed to be doing today?


----------



## summerdays (12 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning it is grey here. What is the weather supposed to be doing today?


I think it's meant to be greyer/cooler than yesterday.


----------



## TVC (12 Apr 2017)

Has Reg gone yet?


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

User said:


> There is a simple way to avoid all these problems. Wear black.


Goths were right all along....who'd have thought?


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> George Melly was right all along......just sayin'


Rum, bum and concertinas?


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Not even them


Being right and 'a la mode' was all to miserable to contemplate....


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

Herbie Hancock is 77 today. Happy Birthday Herbie, see you soon


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> Can I get this straight? You were going to an arena to see the Who, and you think people are going to notice black shoes with a brown coat? Have you ever actually listened to the words of anything by the band? Go on go on, be a rebel, wear the black shoes.


She won't get fooled again.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> I hope I die before I get old enough to care about the colour of people's shoes.


Well as long as the kids are alright.....


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> She won't get fooled again.....



I recently went to the optician, I can now see for miles and miles


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I recently went to the optician, I can now see for miles and miles


Well who are you?


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

User said:


> At least I'm not planning to take white pants with me...


White Speedos maybe?


----------



## hopless500 (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> White Speedos maybe?


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Apr 2017)

One of the women here bough cup cakes in for her birthday, I politely declined, the smell of sugar made me feel queasy so there was no way I was going to eat one


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> White Speedos maybe?


----------



## Haitch (12 Apr 2017)

Seems like Pete had a bit of a fetish for footwear:

Your shoes and your shirts
All just right

You think my shoes are made of leather
I look pretty tall but my heels are high

I'm so pale and weedy
Rough fits
In my Hush Puppy shoes


----------



## mybike (12 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry I miss read that, I wondered who was sitting in front of the pilots.



Probably those who have been involuntarily bumped. A united problem.


----------



## Katherine (12 Apr 2017)

summerdays said:


> That's what I was using but it was the tray that goes under the icebox was glued in by ice that had grown around it so the steam wasn't so able to get to the parts that needed it.... anyway all over for a long time or until someone leaves the door ajar! (Which had better not be this next week or they will have to defrost it.)



I've not had to do this for a while because our most recent fridge freezer is completely self defrosting. I'd forgotten how much time and effort it used to take.
I also used to squirt the hot water into the corners with a large syringe. It could speed up the process and be quite satisfying but there was also more water to mop up.


----------



## mybike (12 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Black and brown rarely ever go together.



Nah, still don't understand the logic. After all, brown is nearly black.



raleighnut said:


> Just remember "Uncle Frank's" advice on the matter,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/8qGjfxbEtLg




Who?



Lullabelle said:


> I do but am trying to move away from it.



I recommend starting with the shoes.


----------



## TVC (12 Apr 2017)

User said:


> At least I'm not planning to take white pants with me...


At your age it's for the best.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2017)

Can anyone remember country dancing at school?






If so what country were we trying to represent?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Broadband is back


Was broadband banned?


----------



## postman (12 Apr 2017)

Nipping out to buy two water bottles and some HIGH5 tablets.I am not going to suffer cramp again.I would also like to mention,Saturday's ride was the longest for over eight months.Yes i got cramp on the way back in,but i never felt fatigued,which i was before the prostate was found.I remember going out and packing in rides very early.That is great news.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

Today I will mostly be in France.


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today I will mostly be in France.



Today I will mostly be down the club with the rest of the senior citizens.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today I will mostly be in France.


Where will the rest of you be?


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> Where will the rest of you be?


Hopefully not _On the Beach_
That book was so depressing.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Apr 2017)

I found a use for those punctured tubes hanging in the shed.


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2017)

Today I will be mostly at work, time is going quickly though as I am learning new things


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> Where will the rest of you be?


A little part of me will still be in Deal....


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> A little part of me will still be in Deal....


TMN TO @User !!!!


----------



## Speicher (12 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Today I will be mostly at work, time is going quickly though as I am learning new things



Have they changed the words on the menu in the canteen then?


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Have they changed the words on the menu in the canteen then?



Yes!!!


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Can anyone remember country dancing at school?
> If so what country were we trying to represent?



I think in was bowdlerised by the Victorians by adding an 'R'. HTH

In other news, I've finally got a basic Mavolio page up, and it's enough to get me a Microsoft BizSpark subscription. Only one year though, it was three last time. Better get on with it...


----------



## gbb (12 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4757250, member: 9609"]Bad luck, I have just had that, first time in my life, thought I had tooth ache in most of my teeth. I'm left with a terrible smell, something akin to a dead badger on a hot summers day but up my nose - yuk[/QUOTE]
Beware that Reiver, my daughter has occasional, thankfully rare flare ups with infection in her teeth that give a very similar sounding smell, its puss/poison building up that indicates needs root canal work needed i think. She didnt get it sorted once and her face swelled up like an over ripe melon, truly awful. Not sure if she gets antibiotics promptly it sorts it...i'll ask when i see her.
Bless her, she's had it flare up maybe once every five years or so since she was a kid.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2017)

Feeling a bit better today.  Teeth only seem two sizes too big and now only sensitive rather than painful. Still got a touch of the owies, but nothing that paracetamol, acupressure and a hot compress can't solve. Still very tired and lethargic though, and soup and rice pudding is getting a bit boring...

To cheer myself up last night, and to take my mind of feeling bleurgh, I took myself off to Tescos. I seem to have come home with eight large poncy chocolate cakes...  Well, they *were* marked down by 95%, would have been rude not to, really...  

50p for a £10 cake. Don't mind if I do...


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

I have just joined the Green Party....


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just joined the Green Party....



They'll regret that.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Apr 2017)

I've just cut my phone and broadband bill by £21.98 per month.


----------



## Speicher (12 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Feeling a bit better today.  Teeth only seem two sizes too big and now only sensitive rather than painful. Still got a touch of the owies, but nothing that paracetamol, acupressure and a hot compress can't solve. Still very tired and lethargic though, and soup and rice pudding is getting a bit boring...
> 
> To cheer myself up last night, and to take my mind of feeling bleurgh, I took myself off to Tescos. I seem to have come home with eight large poncy chocolate cakes...  Well, they *were* marked down by 95%, would have been rude not to, really...
> 
> 50p for a £10 cake. Don't mind if I do...



Can they be frozen? Or have you got enough visitors this weekend to eat seven large cakes? Or should I send you my address and I can take care of it for you. 

Is it a big Tesco's that you go to? The one in this town is a tiddly tiny one about the size of a tennis court.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

I've been shopping for the weekend....







@hopless500 is coming to stay


----------



## hopless500 (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've been shopping for the weekend....
> 
> View attachment 347074
> 
> ...


Is the Grimbergen brun hidden at the bottom?


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Is the Grimbergen brun hidden at the bottom?


Errr no, I only got Blonde :-(

Soz, didn't know!
There's Jenlan and Chimay


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2017)

I went down to Lacock and had a bit of a walk down by the river with my brother. We saw some very large fish in the river at Reybridge, a Kingfisher near the Abbey and some Swallows flying around in the fields.


----------



## HertzvanRental (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've been shopping for the weekend....
> 
> View attachment 347074
> 
> ...


I would make a fairly rational assessment, that that is nowhere near enough!!

(Unless she's only staying for the evening!)


----------



## raleighnut (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've been shopping for the weekend....
> 
> View attachment 347074
> 
> ...


Just overnight then


----------



## Speicher (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've been shopping for the weekend....
> 
> View attachment 347074
> 
> ...



Where is the cheese and the chocolate?


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Where is the cheese and the chocolate?


In a seperate trolley of course....


----------



## hopless500 (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Errr no, I only got Blonde :-(
> 
> Soz, didn't know!
> There's Jenlan and Chimay


Not heard of Jenlan


----------



## Speicher (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> In a seperate trolley of course....



 Yes, of course, along with the crisps and biskits and bread and butter.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Not heard of Jenlan


Dark and lovely, a fave in the Wimpers house


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Apr 2017)

For the first time since the 1980's, I do not have cable. I stopped cable this morning, and turned in the cable box. I just stream off the internet, and I don't think I've turned the Tv on for two years, whenever _Gold Rush Alaska_ and some of the other "reality" shows started getting political.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've been shopping for the weekend....
> 
> View attachment 347074
> 
> ...


Hence the expression ''Spending the night in front of the box.''

Jenlain, surprisingly like a UK style beer. And well done too.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just joined the Green Party....


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Errr no, I only got Blonde :-(
> 
> Soz, didn't know!
> There's Jenlan and Chimay


What ?

We drink dark beer


----------



## raleighnut (12 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> What ?
> 
> We drink dark beer


Switch the light off,


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Can they be frozen? Or have you got enough visitors this weekend to eat seven large cakes? Or should I send you my address and I can take care of it for you.
> 
> Is it a big Tesco's that you go to? The one in this town is a tiddly tiny one about the size of a tennis court.



I could freeze them if I had the space in the freezer...  But I find such cakes keep more than adequately in airtight tupperwares kept in a cool place. These weren't even near their BBE date, they just wanted shot of them for whatever reason. So they'll keep awhile yet. My neighbour took a couple off my hands, and I do have some friends popping round later in the week. But you're welcome to help me with them I suppose... 

Think there must have been at least 60 cakes in total, not counting the couple of cases of packs of cake bars; all "Finest" branded, the big party / celebration cakes, trays of cupcakes, some Cadbury's Flake ones and Thorntons ones. I went mainly for the chocolate ones out of preference (not a big fan of sugar fondant covered stuff), but snagged a salted caramel and a mocha one as well. Then they brought out two more trolleys full of cakes and "finest" buns after all the other regulars left. So bagged a good supply of buns as well.

It's a pretty big Tesco, bigger than average, certainly - it's one of those out-of-town 24 hour ones. There's a much bigger one in Bar Hill on the outskirts of Cambridge, but not worth my while driving down there, especially as yellow stickering can be so random...

Last Easter Monday, they had something like 40 cases of soft fruit to get shot of...


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> What ?
> 
> We drink dark beer


I thought you said. @hopless500 liked lager style 'beer'.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I thought you said. @hopless500 liked lager style 'beer'.


----------



## HertzvanRental (12 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


>


No, I think she said larger beer!


----------



## raleighnut (12 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> No, I think she said larger beer!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2017)

I saw a very nice Hilton Wrigley today.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I thought you said. @hopless500 liked lager style 'beer'.


I like the dark ones on the whole


----------



## Speicher (12 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> I could freeze them if I had the space in the freezer...  But I find such cakes keep more than adequately in airtight tupperwares kept in a cool place. These weren't even near their BBE date, they just wanted shot of them for whatever reason. So they'll keep awhile yet. My neighbour took a couple off my hands, and I do have some friends popping round later in the week. But you're welcome to help me with them I suppose...



Please address mine to

Fourth Oak Tree 
Hundred Acre Wood
Wollyton
Owlshire


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 347099


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> No, I think she said larger beer!


Ahhhh, hearing going....better go to Specsavers.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I like the dark ones on the whole


Bugger...


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bugger...


Worry not, help is at hand! 
What time do you want us all down?


----------



## mybike (13 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> At any age it's for the best.



FTFY



Fab Foodie said:


> Today I will mostly be in France.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2017)

Schrodie the kitten was laying on his back on the carpet and let me push him along by his back feet, trouble is he's not very good at steering and almost bumped his head on a table leg.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Apr 2017)

We have an Easter egg from the company, TVC has cream egg and I have double decker


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We have an Easter egg from the company, TVC has cream egg and I have double decker



mmmmmm, sickly creme egg......gorgeous....


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> mmmmmm, sickly creme egg......gorgeous....



I have gone off them however I am partial to a double decker


----------



## potsy (13 Apr 2017)

Cheeseburger time


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Apr 2017)

Only 3 hours and 45 minutes to go


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2017)

I'm watching the track cycling while eating lunch. Having some proper food (bread, butter, hummous and chicken) as am so damn hungry, and sod the pain... And the numb thing. Still doing a Jar Jar Binks with my tongue though...

Just put on a couple of poolishes for some Easter baking - a bread and a babka. Need them for my Swieconka on Saturday. Will make the doughs later this evening and let the yeast do their magic overnight.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Please address mine to
> 
> Fourth Oak Tree
> Hundred Acre Wood
> ...



Will do


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Right... all packed. Into the taxi soon.



Have a great time


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Apr 2017)

Just been for a two kilometre walk
-and-
the "last" skip is being collected


----------



## raleighnut (13 Apr 2017)

Have fun @User


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2017)

Safe journeyings @User


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2017)

Just back from my ride and it was perishing out there, from summer kit back to winter kit in four days, the weather's bonkers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Apr 2017)

Happy travels @User !


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Apr 2017)

User said:


> So long as he doesn't stroll as far as Jaywick, he'll be fine.


Aaagh! Jaywick? Is the "Never say Die" still there?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2017)

I spent a weekend once in Jaywick. I'd never been anywhere like it before. And I've made sure I've never been anywhere like it since.


----------



## Haitch (13 Apr 2017)

Wish her well from me. If you want to, you can sign my name on her plaster with best wishes


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Apr 2017)

Jaywick was developed by a chap called Frank Stedman, in the 1920's I believe. It is if local interest as he also purchased and developed Studd Hill, in a similar vein, which is now part of Herne Bay.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> My friend who had a bicycle accident this morning has a broken arm, but there's something else going on it seems, as she is being kept in hospital until tomorrow at least .


Oh no. Hope she proves to be ok


----------



## GM (13 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Sat at the airport, just waiting for our flight to be called. It was remarkably quick to get through security. Departures is very busy though - thank God for the business lounge.




Enjoy!


----------



## GM (13 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> No, as in possibly a dislocated shoulder or soft tissue injury like torn ligaments. She hit a fence side-on.




Ouch! ...wish her well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> No, as in possibly a dislocated shoulder or soft tissue injury like torn ligaments. She hit a fence side-on.


I'm not sure how comforting strangers sending get well soons can be but I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Apr 2017)

Work is done, we are off next week too


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Apr 2017)

The Fragrant MrsP is back from Edinburgh. The animals are very pleased to see her.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Apr 2017)

My new fishing rod is going 300 miles west tomorrow.


----------



## Katherine (14 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> My friend who had a bicycle accident this morning has a broken arm, but there's something else going on it seems, as she is being kept in hospital until tomorrow at least .


Oh dear, I hope she's alright.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> My new fishing rod is going 300 miles west tomorrow.


You not going with it?


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Apr 2017)

@User have a fantastic time, actually I know you will. India is such a beautiful and amazing country.

Plenty of pictures please .


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Apr 2017)

Well it's craft fair time again. The sitting room is rammed with stuff for the stall.

The fair is at Thanet RSPCA . Let's hope a small kitten or something else equally as cute does not find its way into the car on the way home.


----------



## alicat (14 Apr 2017)

0 minutes until I need to get going. Not a bank holiday here.


----------



## GM (14 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Actually I have it on good authority that they've really gone to Frinton......which can be quite nice at this time of the year.




What's that old saying....Dover for the continent, Frinton for the incontinent


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well it's craft fair time again. The sitting room is rammed with stuff for the stall.
> 
> The fair is at Thanet RSPCA . Let's hope a small kitten or something else equally as cute does not find its way into the car on the way home.


I hope you have a good time at the craft fair.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2017)

My wife has just found 11 welding photos which she finds strangely satisfying.
In other news I just went down to make another hot drink, discovered my jar was empty and was faced by a bewildering array of 2 refills, a packet of a jar.
I opted for a spoon out of the jar just in case I picked the wrong one.


----------



## tyred (14 Apr 2017)

Every morning my bathroom mirror steams up when I come out of the shower and want to shave.


----------



## User19783 (14 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> Every morning my bathroom mirror steams up when I come out of the shower and want to shave.


Try cleaning the mirror with shaving foam, it's works wonders


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2017)

You can tell it's a holiday weekend, Coventry's cold dark and grey this morning. In other news my Good Lady had the alarm clock set for eight this morning and it looks like she's just turned it of and gone back to sleep.


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> Better luck next time Dave.



The lady grabbed an extra half an hour in bed.


----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> My new fishing rod is going 300 miles west tomorrow.



The ones I've seen look very aerodynamic.


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> Typo alert. Stop digging Dave!



I've spotted it


----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> Every morning my bathroom mirror steams up when I come out of the shower and want to shave.



Shave first, but for preference don't shave at all. 

Think of it, never having to look at yourself in a mirror again.


----------



## Katherine (14 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> Every morning my bathroom mirror steams up when I come out of the shower and want to shave.



Clean the mirror with a bit of washing up liquid and polish it. It won't steam up as much.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Apr 2017)

User said:


> We're here. Just booked into our hotel, which is about 1 minutes walk from the Gate of India.
> 
> We're going to nip out to get a late lunch and then get a couple of hours kip before heading out later for a wander.
> 
> Oh - and it's 36C!


I am soooo jealous.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Apr 2017)

User said:


> We're here. Just booked into our hotel, which is about 1 minutes walk from the Gate of India.
> 
> We're going to nip out to get a late lunch and then get a couple of hours kip before heading out later for a wander.
> 
> Oh - and it's 36C!


The Jamas Masjid Murghal 17c Mosque is rather lovely to visit if you get the chance and the bazaar that surrounds it is erm interesting. Check out the wiring between the buildings, stunning


----------



## hopless500 (14 Apr 2017)

The gazebo is up and we're sitting here crocheting


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> Every morning my bathroom mirror steams up when I come out of the shower and want to shave.



Shave first


----------



## postman (14 Apr 2017)

Oh the joys of being a diy buff.Mrs Postman is going away on her Craft Hobby thing,she goes twice a year.A nice hotel in Wales.
I usually have a great time on my own.In a few weeks i am going to stay with my in laws and do some decorating.It will only take me three days and i know i will be well looked after.But the chance of four days of constant cycling filled me with more joy than three days of painting a utility room.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Apr 2017)

Our wild garlic is looking good so wild garlic soup for lunch


----------



## postman (14 Apr 2017)

Well the ironing is done.I tickled the house yesterday,hoovering and cleaning.So in a min a brew and then i am going on to Map my Ride.
Going to plan a ride from Skipton to Langstrothdale.I think i have already done one sometime ago.
Going to cheat and get the train to Skipton might just ride back though.It's only Skipton,Embsay,Bolton Abbey, Ilkey, Otley then home.About 31 back from Skipton,it depends on the day and time.Because there is a PIE SHOP in Skipton that i have promised myself to visit,in memory of one said Vernon.
So it might be a good idea to get the train back.It makes sense.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Apr 2017)

I have now ridden a bike in 2017


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Apr 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I have now ridden a bike in 2017



I haven't


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2017)

Lunch in Live Laugh And Love Food, pork and stuffing batches that look like they've been filled with a shovel. 


http://www.livelaughlovefood.co.uk/home/4571570143


----------



## potsy (14 Apr 2017)

Ooh new bird in the garden, very exciting mundane


----------



## potsy (14 Apr 2017)

And here he is, hurried pic through the window but it's the first male I've seen visit


----------



## Katherine (14 Apr 2017)

I've rearranged the bikes in the garage to fit my N plus one which is still in the way in the house. It was a case of "they all rolled over and one fell out.." Mr K says that he'll put it in the rafters just in case one day someone wants a 40 year old bike.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Apr 2017)

Typical Bank Holiday


----------



## potsy (14 Apr 2017)

Rainy BH as usual, the birds didn't seem to mind, amazingly the window bird feeder I put up 3 months ago had it's first ever visitor this week, knew it would come good eventually 

Got this snap of Rob ignoring the rain, first time out using my new camera so am still playing about with it but a promising start.


----------



## Speicher (14 Apr 2017)

@potsy - I think you might need to prune your Buddleia.


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> @potsy - I think you might need to prune your Buddleia.



I did mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I haven't


I've ridden 4 different bikes in 2017.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Apr 2017)

It was a sometimes sunny day today. Not cold unless you were static. The sun did show its face and when it did it was warm.


----------



## summerdays (14 Apr 2017)

It was grey and cool all day here, so I baked instead.... rhubarb cake (bit dense but that is probably something to do with forgetting to put the eggs in until it had been in the oven a few minutes!!

I also made hot cross buns (either for the first time or the first time I remember):


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2017)

Was a baking day here today too. Made a nice loaf of malted grain bread and a babka (a fruited yeast cake) ready to put in my Easter basket in the morning. Also sorted out a cat show entry.

Still have a tongue like Jar Jar Binks.

And how hard can it be to hard boil eggs? I seem to have a talent for cracking them as they cook...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Apr 2017)

Pleasing that cycling references are now appearing in everyday life, in this case to market wine.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2017)

Sat here wandering round CC waiting for our son and granddaughter who should be here in the next quarter of an hour. Its a cool but bright Saturday morning. I realized last night I will need another roll of wallpaper to finish decorating our box room, looks like I got my sums wrong somewhere.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Apr 2017)

NettieTheDog is having a scratch, jessiethepup is asleep on the sofa. I don't know where TimmyTheCat is.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> NettieTheDog is having a scratch, jessiethepup is asleep on the sofa. I don't know where TimmyTheCat is.


Not on my lap as that is where I currently have Tia my Siamese.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Apr 2017)

Usual Easter weather it is then...


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2017)

Why don't they make edible chewing gum which would solve the problem of disposing of it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Why don't they make edible chewing gum which would solve the problem of disposing of it?


You either swallow the story about it wrapping itself around your heart or you swallow the chewing gum.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Apr 2017)

Breakfast was a mug of tea and a bacon burrow, washing is on the line and I am now supping another brew.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Apr 2017)

A windy day out today so hopefully the washing will get dry.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Pleasing that cycling references are now appearing in everyday life, in this case to market wine.
> View attachment 347505


Well that's good because I think @Fab Foodie has just bought a case from that area.

No wonder he nearly fainted at the cash till.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Apr 2017)

I woke up at 10.


----------



## tyred (15 Apr 2017)

My Dad's 70th birthday tomorrow. There is nothing that causes stress like a family get-together


----------



## postman (15 Apr 2017)

I was inside Evans Cycles just after 09-00 this morning.Early bird and all that.This time last week i was sat having a cool drink and a banana.It was red hot at Bolton Abbey.Today cooool,come on sun start glowing.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Apr 2017)

I briefly had one of these with me..


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Apr 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Pleasing that cycling references are now appearing in everyday life, in this case to market wine.
> View attachment 347505


Been buying Ventoux wines for years. And yes just bought a couple of boxes from Auchan in France at under a fiver a bottle.
Tends to be powerful stuff!


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Apr 2017)

I am at the tip.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I am at the tip.



Of what. Be careful.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Apr 2017)

I have permission to post this picture of the mad crocheting @Hill Wimp


----------



## Speicher (15 Apr 2017)

@Reynard - are you still getting updates on April the giraffe? At this rate they will be calling the baby May.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've ridden 4 different bikes in 2017.



me too.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Apr 2017)

I woke up this morning with a strange quandary in my head...

What was more disappointing, Highlander 2 or The Phantom Menace ???

...no idea where that came from and i've no intention of watching either again to find out.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've ridden 4 different bikes in 2017.





Salty seadog said:


> me too.



Eckshooooallly so have I .


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> Eckshooooallly so have I .



did any of them have (hmmm, whats the opposite of small wheels without seeming like mine are abnormal....) wheels.?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> did any of them have (hmmm, whats the opposite of small wheels without seeming like mine are abnormal....) wheels.?


Ooh you cheeky cow.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> Ooh you cheeky cow.



haha,


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Apr 2017)

Claire Balding has just interrupted her talking about cycling to show some live cycling. Now it's back to Simon Brotherton shout interruptions to Chris Boardman to say what Boardman's just said.


----------



## potsy (15 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have permission to post this picture of the mad crocheting @Hill Wimp
> View attachment 347519


Getting more like Miss Marple every day


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have permission to post this picture of the mad crocheting @Hill Wimp
> View attachment 347519


The deely boppers make the photograph.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - are you still getting updates on April the giraffe? At this rate they will be calling the baby May.



I am watching it live on Facebook


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - are you still getting updates on April the giraffe? At this rate they will be calling the baby May.



Mother and baby are both doing fine 

What an amazing thing to see


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2017)

@Speicher - I was actually out so I kind of missed it LOL...  Of all the times April would pick... May. I like that.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2017)

Righty, I'm heading off to go yellow stickering...


----------



## Speicher (15 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I am watching it live on Facebook



I was out in the garden. I will watch the replay later, after my evening meal.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Righty, I'm heading off to go yellow stickering...


Got yer own sticker supply then?


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> I was out in the garden. I will watch the replay later, after my evening meal.



Not right after if you are squeamish


----------



## Speicher (15 Apr 2017)

No, I am not squeamish at all. 


Or at least I do not squeem very loudly.


----------



## Katherine (15 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've ridden 4 different bikes in 2017.





Salty seadog said:


> me too.





CarlP said:


> Eckshooooallly so have I .



3 for me.

The trouble with N plus one is all the accessories you need. I've now added mudguards, bottle holders, a pump, tool canister, changed the saddle and added an attachment for a saddle bag and finally a cateye computer. Price match and click and collect with the %10 discount from British Cycling did help. 
Luckily the bell and lights were supplied by Decathlon.
So that's 3 bikes each with their own computer, luckily they're all a different colour (pink, black and silver) so when I'm changing batteries or putting the clocks forward or back, I know which is which because the tyre sizes are all different.

The bike is spending it's first night locked up in the garage, so we can, well me really, get to the washing machine.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2017)

Finally getting paper on the walls


----------



## postman (15 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> Finally getting paper on the walls
> 
> View attachment 347621



I always use lining paper.It gives a better finish,only my opinion though.


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2017)

In bed at 9. My back is done in. 20 miles on the MTB on the coast in North Wales in a horrendous wind, followed by over two hours walk with friends and their lovely collie pups. Knackered.


----------



## mybike (15 Apr 2017)

OK, so it's an old one, but I'd really blame the cat. After all, it's the sort of thing cats do and they are.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2017)

postman said:


> I always use lining paper.It gives a better finish,only my opinion though.



If the wall's very rough I'll use lining paper, I used it when I decorated the lounge. The paper I'm using now is supposed to be for rough wall's, I put a lot of work into tidying up the wall's before I started to paper so it should look OK when it's finished.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Got yer own sticker supply then?



No, but Tesco does 

I was thinking that because tomorrow and monday's weather are set to be rather pants, most people would have gone away yesterday and today to take advantage of the sunshine. And I called it right. I was the only regular there, so had first dibs on absolutely *everything*. And there was loads too, what with them being shut tomorrow, and all marked down by 90%.

The majority of it was sandwiches, cooked meats, ready meals, bags of mixed salad leaves and packs of hot cross buns, but there were a few nice gems to be found.

Best buy was an organic free range chicken marked down from £8.07 to 81p. That's tomorrow's dinner sorted. 

Also got some prawns for the girls at 20p a pack and some packs of chocolate eclairs might have also found their way into my trolley...  The only non-reduced item I bought was a bag of onions - and those were on a 20p off promotion


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2017)

I cut my grass today, as parts of it were starting to resemble the savanna. Mrs GA was wondering aloud if there were some antelope hiding in the grass, so I got out the riding mower and got it started for the first time this year. Something I drained of fluids and put into storage actually started right up on the first try! Always nice when all the neighbors are also out there cutting their lawns, and seeing all of this take place. I then went for a bicycle ride on my Gary Fisher, and took the doggies for a walk. Then I raked the lawn. Very mundane day. It was also windy, with gusts to 35 mph.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> No, but Tesco does
> 
> I was thinking that because tomorrow and monday's weather are set to be rather pants, most people would have gone away yesterday and today to take advantage of the sunshine. And I called it right. I was the only regular there, so had first dibs on absolutely *everything*. And there was loads too, what with them being shut tomorrow, and all marked down by 90%.
> 
> ...


I had a bag of onions for 99cents, as well as some ham slices on yellow sticker. There was an option for crab stuffed ravioli or Mexican shrimp stuffed ravioli for $2, but I passed. I did partake of the hog jowl special last week.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had a bag of onions for 99cents, as well as some ham slices on yellow sticker. There was an option for crab stuffed ravioli or Mexican shrimp stuffed ravioli for $2, but I passed. I did partake of the hog jowl special last week.



Neat 

I'd have gone for the seafood, but that's because I just adore things like crab and prawns. 

BTW, is hog jowl what we call pig cheeks over on this side of the pond?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Neat
> 
> I'd have gone for the seafood, but that's because I just adore things like crab and prawns.
> 
> BTW, is hog jowl what we call pig cheeks over on this side of the pond?


Yes it is. A fine bacon substitute, I like it better in sandwiches or on hamburgers. The seafood was getting a little tiresome by the end of Lent.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes it is. A fine bacon substitute, I like it better in sandwiches or on hamburgers. The seafood was getting a little tiresome by the end of Lent.



Ah, that's fair enough.  I'm not an observer of Lent, but too much of anything definitely gets a wee bit boring after a while. That's why I like shopping on yellow sticker as I love the variety.

When you say bacon substitute, are they cured? Kinda curious about that. I've bought pigs cheeks uncured and they're lovely done in the crock pot with onions and cider.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2017)

Just want to wish everyone a very happy Easter


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ah, that's fair enough.  I'm not an observer of Lent, but too much of anything definitely gets a wee bit boring after a while. That's why I like shopping on yellow sticker as I love the variety.
> 
> When you say bacon substitute, are they cured? Kinda curious about that. I've bought pigs cheeks uncured and they're lovely done in the crock pot with onions and cider.


Smoked, usually, is how I get hog jowls and ham hocks over here, as well as turkey tails and drumsticks. I can go to a grocery that offers them unsmoked, but I just hate stopping that early in my commute home.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Smoked, usually, is how I get hog jowls and ham hocks over here, as well as turkey tails and drumsticks. I can go to a grocery that offers them unsmoked, but I just hate stopping that early in my commute home.



Ooooo, I love smoked ham hock!  The hot deli counter in my local supermarket sells them - they call them a bacon joint. When I do buy one, I use it to make stock for soup, then the meat gets shredded for sandwiches. Can't beat that when clapped, along with a generous dollop of horseradish mustard, between two slices of buttered rye bread...


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2017)

P.S. The bread in my Easter basket is my home made rye and malted grain bread.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Just want to wish everyone a very happy Easter
> 
> View attachment 347648


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> P.S. The bread in my Easter basket is my home made rye and malted grain bread.


Very impressive!


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2017)

The morning after the night before....


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> I woke up this morning with a strange quandary in my head...
> 
> What was more disappointing, Highlander 2 or The Phantom Menace ???
> 
> ...no idea where that came from and i've no intention of watching either again to find out.


Perhaps they should combine the two and make a really dreadful film?
The Phantom Highlander Menace?
I started watching Silver Dream Racer? Last night and had to give it up. Did Victoria Wood direct it before she did Acorn Antiques?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> Finally getting paper on the walls
> 
> View attachment 347621


Today's?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2017)

My wife is / has been knitting a strange doll for our grand daughter, it is a bit like a queen in a pack of playing cards, reversible.


----------



## lutonloony (16 Apr 2017)

Really can't get away without my reading glasses anymore , on a more cheery note, just about to head off for club spin


----------



## lutonloony (16 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> My wife is / has been knitting a strange doll for our grand daughter, it is a bit like a queen in a pack of playing cards, reversible.


It's the devils work I tell you


----------



## mybike (16 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I did partake of the hog jowl special last week.



How do they rate for flavour? I had ox cheek the other day in a restaurant, really full of flavour.


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2017)

Decisions decisions decisions! Coventry's bright sunny and cool this morning, but the rains forecast to arrive between ten and eleven, so do I get the bike out try and get a ride in and risk a soaking, or do I crack on with the papering???


----------



## HertzvanRental (16 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> Decisions decisions decisions! Coventry's bright sunny
> And cool this morning, but the rains forecast to arrive between ten and eleven, so do I get the bike out try and get a ride in and risk a soaking, or do I crack on with the papering???


I've decided to risk the weather and go for a spin.

To be fair, wallpapering was never on the agenda!!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> Decisions decisions decisions! Coventry's bright sunny
> And cool this morning, but the rains forecast to arrive between ten and eleven, so do I get the bike out try and get a ride in and risk a soaking, or do I crack on with the papering???


You could ponder about that question while out cycling.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The morning after the night before....
> 
> View attachment 347657



A civilised rock and a leather bound roll.


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You could ponder about that question while out cycling.



Thats a good idea.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Apr 2017)

I initially put my pants on the wrong way round.......

the situation has since been reversed.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2017)

I must cut down on my cycle intake.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Apr 2017)

I have officially 'switched off' from work, my brain is not running at 100 miles an hour, it is resting.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Apr 2017)

I've had a right 'mare this morning. 

I over cooked the poached eggs. Gah!


----------



## Speicher (16 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I initially put my pants on the wrong way round.......
> 
> the situation has since been reversed.



You have taken off your pants the wrong way round.  Are they now inside out?


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> You have taken off your pants the wrong way round.  Are they now inside out?



can't work this out, it's a real ball ache....


----------



## Speicher (16 Apr 2017)

Is your real name Nicholas?


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've had a right 'mare this morning.
> 
> I over cooked the poached eggs. Gah!



A true crime. 

I had a fantastic brekkie the other day, 2 (very large) bangers, 2 bacon and two (slightly overcooked) poached eggs, a tomato a pile of beans a hash brown,(this was actually a nice one) a huge pile of mushrooms and a piece of black pudding. also a thick piece of fried bread and a slab of bread and butter......and a filter coffee.

first time i've been there and certainly not the last.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> A true crime.
> 
> I had a fantastic brekkie the other day, 2 (very large) bangers, 2 bacon and two (slightly overcooked) poached eggs, a tomato a pile of beans a hash brown,(this was actually a nice one) a huge pile of mushrooms and a piece of black pudding. also a thick piece of fried bread and a slab of bread and butter......and a filter coffee.
> 
> first time i've been there and certainly not the last.



£9.95.

I'm going back.


----------



## Katherine (16 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I must cut down on my cycle intake.


NO!


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It's quiet on here. Anyone would think Reg was on holiday.


Who?


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It's quiet on here. Anyone would think Reg was on holiday.





potsy said:


> Who?





User14044mountain said:


> Now you come to mention it, I can't really remember.



*****tap tap*****

is this thing on?


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We have an Easter egg from the company, TVC has cream egg and I have double decker



Being the suggestable sort, I now have this....


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Being the suggestable sort, I now have this....
> View attachment 347693
> View attachment 347693


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It's quiet on here. Anyone would think Reg was on holiday.


----------



## Speicher (16 Apr 2017)

I think that @User is visiting a "different" India to the one I remember.

We lived in a bungalow. The plot next door, had not been built on, and some people lived there in a sort of shack with goats.

If you wanted to eat chicken, you went to market and bought live chickens, I will spare you the details. If you wanted milk, you asked the herdsman to come round, and he milked his cow while you waited. I went to school two or three days a week in a cart pulled by a pony.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> £9.95.
> 
> I'm going back.


Where?


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Being the suggestable sort, I now have this....
> View attachment 347693
> View attachment 347693



I still have 1 left in the fridge


----------



## Speicher (16 Apr 2017)

I now have a Neaster Egg.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Very impressive!



Thanks, I love baking my own bread.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Apr 2017)

Afternoons!
Just got back from Ayot Green. I had to retrieve the car.
Rather than ride nine miles into the wind, I used the train and had a three mile walk. The bluebells were coming out nicely


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Apr 2017)

I've been cleaning bicycles this afternoon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2017)

mybike said:


> How do they rate for flavour? I had ox cheek the other day in a restaurant, really full of flavour.


I think they are quite flavorful, especially pan fried, although sometimes mine wind up in the microwave. Sort of depends on whether I am pan-frying something else such as hash browns thereafter.


----------



## Katherine (16 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4763812, member: 9609"]My Swallows have just returned home - a little late this year but glad to see them back[/QUOTE]
Are you doing a thread?


----------



## Katherine (16 Apr 2017)




----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2017)

The night before the morning after....


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where?


#

farthingloe farm shop,, i'll be here again,


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The night before the morning after....
> 
> View attachment 347726
> View attachment 347728
> ...



four strings on my,,,ahhhh kick it tom...


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> #
> 
> farthingloe farm shop,, i'll be here again,


We shall expect a trip out there then.


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> Decisions decisions decisions! Coventry's bright sunny and cool this morning, but the rains forecast to arrive between ten and eleven, so do I get the bike out try and get a ride in and risk a soaking, or do I crack on with the papering???




I went for the papering option this morning and the rain didn't arrive till two.  The papering has now come to a halt, I need one more roll of paper to finish it off.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Apr 2017)

Cheers everyone, Happy Easter 

Our meal was a mixed mushroom risotto with a side of peppery rocket and a glass of white for @User14044


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yum yum......looks lovely



It was, took TVC a long time to cook but very little time to eat  the wine wasn't too bad, don't normally go for white but some was in the risotto so we had to finish it off


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2017)

I've got my 81p chicken sitting in the oven under a blanket of streaky bacon and with sage and onion shoved up its bottom.

Supper is a bit late tonight as the touring cars at Donny overran majorly following a nasty smash in the F4 race earlier in the day and then peeing rain in the afternoon...

Currently watching the snooker while I wait for the chicken to finish cooking.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Apr 2017)

bring a tenna, you will be happy


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> bring a tenna, you will be happy


A lady's even better...


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> A lady's even better...


Tena Lady?


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Tenna Lady?


Lady Godiva..£5


----------



## mybike (16 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I initially put my pants on the wrong way round.......
> 
> the situation has since been reversed.



You got in your pants the wrong way round.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2017)

I had a short bike ride, then I helped make scalloped potatoes and baked the ham for Easter, cheesecake was also featured. Just Mrs. GA and I, thought Uncle Joe might drop by, but no sign of him.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Apr 2017)

I have been looking at Caravans all evening.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2017)

The Silk Road goes all the way to Deal?


----------



## lutonloony (17 Apr 2017)

I appear to be in the wide awake club


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2017)

lutonloony said:


> I appear to be in the wide awake club


It's early hours yet!


----------



## raleighnut (17 Apr 2017)

We had a leg of Lamb for dinner then lit the woodburner, I may have dozed off on the settee afterwards so I'm wide awake now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have been looking at Caravans all evening.


I'm thinking of starting to wear beige...


----------



## lutonloony (17 Apr 2017)

Saw two mountain bikes on boot rack yesterday, nothing too unusual about that, except it was on a Rolls Royce Corniche


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2017)

Morning. I was thinking that my cycling for this year has now reached four figures, 1 mile + 1 mile + 1 mile +1 mile.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2017)

I may add that I have done a lot of cycling theory, if only the fairies would go on holiday for a while and then I could do some practical. I'm hoping to go for a ride with some friends later this week.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have been looking at Caravans all evening.



If you buy a caravan I'm putting you on ignore.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm thinking of starting to wear beige...


Is that camel?


----------



## HertzvanRental (17 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4763812, member: 9609"]My Swallows have just returned home - a little late this year but glad to see them back[/QUOTE]
I should like one front row seat for "The Swallow Show," please.


----------



## HertzvanRental (17 Apr 2017)

Today, we are entertaining 2 of the grandsons and their ladies. Mrs v R is all of a dither and we expect to have a great time!


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Is that camel?


Very good!


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I should like one front row seat for "The Swallow Show," please.


Time to get your dirty mac out again then....


----------



## HertzvanRental (17 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Time to get your dirty mac out again then....


.....And Dolly Mixtures!!


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2017)

I was in B&Q at half eight this morning  I can now finish off our box room, I was a roll short when I worked out how much paper I needed.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have been looking at Caravans all evening.


Make sure there is Hop and bags of yarn room


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Perhaps they should combine the two and make a really dreadful film?
> The Phantom Highlander Menace?
> I started watching Silver Dream Racer? Last night and had to give it up. Did Victoria Wood direct it before she did Acorn Antiques?


the second single i ever bought was Silver Dream Machine... not a bad song but the film is absolute pants.


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have been looking at Caravans all evening.



I was looking at double decker buses mobile homes yesterday morning. 

What about a mobile home bus in Brighton, just the ticket?  
Just watch out for low bridges.


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2017)

Or there is a boathouse, close to the airport. There is room for improvement on the interior, how good are you with a hammer and saw?

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-58590313.html


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Apr 2017)

I fell asleep at the dinner table at 02:30 am this morning. I blame the gin.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Or there is a boathouse, close to the airport. There is room for improvement on the interior, how good are you with a hammer and saw?
> 
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-58590313.html



Ripe for restoration!


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> I was looking at double decker buses mobile homes yesterday morning.
> 
> What about a mobile home bus in Brighton, just the ticket?
> Just watch out for low bridges.



That is just Fab! 

In other news, my poached eggs were perfect this morning.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Apr 2017)

The pain au chocolat were slightly over cooked. It didn't stop us from eating them though.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2017)

I was just admiring a stair lift on an advert on the TV and was wondering if you could stop it half way up or would it be like be like putting a tape into a VCR machine, once set in motion it had to complete the cycle before you could stop it.


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I was just admiring a stair lift on an advert on the TV and was wondering if you could stop it half way up or would it be like be like putting a tape into a VCR machine, once set in motion it had to complete the cycle before you could stop it.



I am not sure if your post is a serious one. 

My mother has a stairlift, so the below comments apply to her model of stairlift. Other stairlifts may be available. 

You can stop it halfway, or even near the bottom or top of the stairs. You do have to be very careful that you are at the bottom or the top before attempting to disembark. My mother got confused and thought it was at the bottom, but it wasn't and she got off the chair and fell down the last three steps. She broke her collarbone and three ribs, and lay in a heap at the bottom of the stairs until a neighbour popped round. My mother has one of those alarm call "watch", but it was in the bathroom, upstairs, and not on her wrist.

Also the battery mechanism only engages when the chair is connected to the "base" at one end or the other. If you forget this, and then there is a power cut, when the battery is low, then you are somewhat in the poop. The battery knows how much power it needs, and will not set off up or down if the battery power is very low.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Apr 2017)

not a nice day today.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am not sure if your post is a serious one.
> 
> My mother has a stairlift, so the below comments apply to her model of stairlift. Other stairlifts may be available.
> 
> ...



Oh my god your poor mum


----------



## fossyant (17 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am not sure if your post is a serious one.
> 
> My mother has a stairlift, so the below comments apply to her model of stairlift. Other stairlifts may be available.
> 
> ...



And any replacement parts are stupidly expensive we've found.


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Oh my god your poor mum



She was 91 at the time. Long story short, recovering from those injuries at that age, is a very long painful process, with four weeks in hospital and six weeks, I think it was, in a Convalescent Home.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am not sure if your post is a serious one.
> 
> My mother has a stairlift, so the below comments apply to her model of stairlift. Other stairlifts may be available.
> 
> ...


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2017)

fossyant said:


> And any replacement parts are stupidly expensive we've found.



Her lift is from a family-owned company, not one of the giant nationals. This means that where possible he tries to repair or refurbish parts, so his price for spares does not seem extortionate. The other major consideration is the "24 hour call-out". Some companies might say they have 24 hour cover, but in reality, do not. Our lovely stairlift man, offers a call-out service that is, in my opinion, excellent. He will get a lift working again, somehow, if it possible, and then order new parts if necessary.


----------



## lutonloony (17 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I was just admiring a stair lift on an advert on the TV and was wondering if you could stop it half way up or would it be like be like putting a tape into a VCR machine, once set in motion it had to complete the cycle before you could stop it.


I knew of somebody's stairlift that had a problem with the microswitch, this resulted in every time it reached the bottom, it would immediately start going up again. Very unfortunate for them ,but jolly good laugh for us. ( I did fix it for them)


----------



## fossyant (17 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Her lift is from a family-owned company, not one of the giant nationals. This means that where possible he tries to repair or refurbish parts, so his price for spares does not seem extortionate. The other major consideration is the "24 hour call-out". Some companies might say they have 24 hour cover, but in reality, do not. Our lovely stairlift man, offers a call-out service that is, in my opinion, excellent. He will get a lift working again, somehow, if it possible, and then order new parts if necessary.



That's good. We've been stung with the MILs stairlift. Batteries cost a fortune.


----------



## lutonloony (17 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> I was in B&Q at half eight this morning  I can now finish off our box room, I was a roll short when I worked out how much paper I needed.


I always buy two more than I think I need, just so it is all same batch, much rather take it back for refund at my leisure, than to have to go and get another


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2017)

lutonloony said:


> I always buy two more than I think I need, just so it is all same batch, much rather take it back for refund at my leisure, than to have to go and get another



I'm normally generous with the paper I buy, in this case I must have miss counted. I wouldn't have minded so much but it's only a small room and only needed four rolls.


----------



## postman (17 Apr 2017)

Two Saturdays ago,i cycled to Embsay Steam Railway and back of course.Since then nothing.So today i put the spare bike back on the Turbo and did eight miles.Sat in a dirty garage.Job for thursday take out the bikes,the lawnmower and anything else.Then i am going to attack with the hosepipe all the cobwebs and spiders and any other lurking things.Then give the garage a good sweep out.Don't want to be breathing in all that crap.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Apr 2017)

Well we actually went out and looked at Caravans today. Not only did I learn a lot including that @Fab Foodie Dacia can only two a lightweight caravan as it's a very light car but I am not sure there is anything that you cannot have in a caravan.

Anyhoo we did find a nice second hand 2berth one so we are weighing it all up so to speak.


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2017)




----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2017)




----------



## Lullabelle (17 Apr 2017)

It has been dull and cloudy all day, I bring the washing in and now it is sunny


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 347924


----------



## DCLane (17 Apr 2017)

I went to watch my eldest taking part in the Junior section (15-17yo's) of the World Coal Carrying Championships with a 10kg sack of coal. He was doing OK at the start, leading the race but ended up 2nd:


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> In other news.......
> 
> View attachment 347925


They made it to the river


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> They aren't my ducklings
> 
> The mother is still sitting on the nest (of about 6 eggs) although I don't have much hope for them as it's been over 28 days and they felt cold when I had a quick look this morning.


----------



## potsy (17 Apr 2017)

DCLane said:


> I went to watch my eldest taking part in the Junior section (15-17yo's) of the World Coal Carrying Championships with a 10kg sack of coal. He was doing OK at the start, leading the race but ended up 2nd:
> 
> View attachment 347939


Now there is a northern event if ever I've heard of one  wonder if @Markymark was there?


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well we actually went out and looked at Caravans today. Not only did I learn a lot including that @Fab Foodie Dacia can only two a lightweight caravan as it's a very light car but I am not sure there is anything that you cannot have in a caravan.
> 
> Anyhoo we did find a nice second hand 2berth one so we are weighing it all up so to speak.



Dear god no. Where's a gun when you need one?


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Apr 2017)

I bought a large milk chocolate Easter Egg in Sainsbury's today for 50p. @Reynard would be pleased.


----------



## gbb (17 Apr 2017)

Beans on toast for supper.


----------



## postman (17 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Now there is a northern event if ever I've heard of one  wonder if @Markymark was there?



Nay lad.That can't be reet.I wuss told,it wer womans job to bringt coil in, always.Rain ,snow and 'owling wind,all from midden.


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2017)

Would anyone like a biskit?


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2017)

Papering a now finished, I'll give it a couple of days then get the emulsioning done, and once that's done I can start sorting out the new carpet and curtains.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I bought a large milk chocolate Easter Egg in Sainsbury's today for 50p. @Reynard would be pleased.



Neat  Bargainous chocolate is a good thing. 

Alas, the Tesco here must have cleared up all the Easter chocs on Friday night. There were none when I went Saturday.  That is, except for one very broken Thorntons egg in the clearance bin that only had 50p marked off it. Today the packaging was still in the clearance bin, but the chocolate had been eaten...


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I bought a large milk chocolate Easter Egg in Sainsbury's today for 50p. @Reynard would be pleased.



In a similar vein, I have been given a packet of four hot cross buns, that were on a yellow sticky in Asda.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2017)

Good hunting in Tesco this afternoon.  I thought it would be a total bun fight today seeings that no one turned up to yellow sticker on Saturday night and they were shut yesterday, but no one turned up today either... 

Once again had first dibs on everything; it was all beef, gammon, fish and cream cakes as opposed to Saturday's cooked meat, prawns, ready meals and salads. Now I've got to go and play tetris in the freezer in the morning... 

Best buy was an aberdeen angus beef joint marked down from £28 to £5...

And I got two trays of free range chicken breast mini fillets for the girls at 80p for a 400g tray.


----------



## perplexed (18 Apr 2017)

My wife now has 'The Floral Dance' on her Spotify playlist.


She does not yet know this.


This is going to keep me amused for quite some time.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Apr 2017)

perplexed said:


> My wife now has 'The Floral Dance' on her Spotify playlist.
> 
> 
> She does not yet know this.
> ...



You are an evil genius.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am not sure if your post is a serious one.
> 
> My mother has a stairlift, so the below comments apply to her model of stairlift. Other stairlifts may be available.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your mother's accident.
As you suspected I am rarely serious, it was from just watching an actor gliding smoothly up the stairs that made me wonder what would happen if it went wrong.
It would appear from the comments that they can have problems which I was unaware of.
Before we moved into our present house there was one mounted to the wall, I mean the rack mechanism and electric cabling was still there, I couldn't think of a use for it at the time so the previous owner removed it.


----------



## Katherine (18 Apr 2017)

perplexed said:


> My wife now has 'The Floral Dance' on her Spotify playlist.
> 
> 
> She does not yet know this.
> ...



Mr K put some steam loco recordings on my mp3 Walkman when I first got it!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2017)

When I first got up it looked nice an sunny outside and then within a short space of time it turned grey and wintry.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2017)

Lovely and sunny in Coventry today, we are heading for the cotswolds bit later, we're having a day out.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Apr 2017)

Good morning all . 

We are off out soon to spend some time with my dad, a walk then to a pub for lunch.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (18 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> A mundane willow tree
> 
> View attachment 348056


Just thinking that if, on a bike ride, you crashed into that tree @User14044 there would be the time honoured sound of leather on willow. Not that I wish you any crashes at all you understand.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2017)

I hoping that I will be able to go on a cycle ride with my friends tomorrow afternoon. I will take it a bit easy today to keep the fairies at bay.


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 Apr 2017)

I am very nervous. The Lions squad is announced tomorrow and my boots are polished!!


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2017)

We are sat in the church hall at Morton On Marsh with coffee and cake. we will be walking round the market in a bit.


----------



## Speicher (18 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your mother's accident.
> As you suspected I am rarely serious, it was from just watching an actor gliding smoothly up the stairs that made me wonder what would happen if it went wrong.
> It would appear from the comments that they can have problems which I was unaware of.
> Before we moved into our present house there was one mounted to the wall, I mean the rack mechanism and electric cabling was still there, I couldn't think of a use for it at the time so the previous owner removed it.



I enjoy your light-hearted posts on this thread. 

If you do not need a chair lift, yes the rack takes up a lot of space on stairs. I think the newest ones have a sort of tube above the steps. 

Her accident was due to her confused state, not any fault of the lift, in my opinion. She has blood pressure that varies from very low to very high, despite medication. She should have been wearing her alarm call "watch" on her wrist. She is a frail 96 year old, (91 at the time of the accident) and her stair lift has enabled her to stay in her own home. 

It is rather like motorised wheelchairs. The driver needs to be observant, and fairly skilled in controlling speed and direction, and avoiding pedestrians glued to their mobile phone.


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2017)

Can tell I'm back in work, sun's come out


----------



## Speicher (18 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Can tell I'm back in work, sun's come out



So today you are on Monday. I am on a Tuesday, @dave r is on Market day, who is on different days? Is Reg on yesterday still, or is it tomorrow?


----------



## Katherine (18 Apr 2017)

It's Monday for lots of people today - only a 4 day week. Yay!


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Apr 2017)

I've been for a ride, it ain't half cold.


----------



## Speicher (18 Apr 2017)

Katherine said:


> It's Monday for lots of people today - only a 4 day week. Yay!



Yes, and another one in two weeks' time.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2017)

It's "Putting Groceries Away" day here today LOL...

The beef, chicken and venison has successfully passed through its quality control inspection courtesy of Chief Inspector Lexi. It has been parcelled up and I have been playing a very cold version of Tetris.


----------



## Smithbat (18 Apr 2017)

ARRRRGGGGHHHHH I have been so busy I have not even had time to log on here.

If anyone wants me I will be dozing in the corner zzzzzz


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2017)

We spent the morning wandering round the market in Morton on Marsh and the afternoon in Bourton On The Water wandering around the antique and souvenir shops in the sun. We've had a good day.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Apr 2017)

We spent time with my dad, his jokes are really bad but he is laughing and Joking so that is ok


----------



## gbb (18 Apr 2017)

My 2015 1.6 petrol non turbo Astra, renouned for being somewhat overweight achieved 48mpg on a mix of 50 to 70mph on a 250 mile journey. 
Modestly happy at that.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2017)

We decided to have pizza's for tea this evening, my Hawaiian turned out to be a ham and cheese so I improvised. Not having any tins of pineapple chunks I cut up some apple and added some grapes and tomato ketchup. It tasted quite nice.


----------



## lutonloony (18 Apr 2017)

A very mundane day, as I have nothing to report, apart from the fact I have nothing to report


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> That is just Fab!
> 
> In other news, my poached eggs were perfect this morning.



I didn't have any.


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 Apr 2017)

I scored 43 points today!!!


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I scored 43 points today!!!



it's a real buzz when it goes straight down the middle.


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> it's a real buzz when it goes straight down the middle.


Indeed! The sort of day that you could relate to your grandchildren. Except that they really don't care a fig!!

I don't care, I enjoyed myself!


----------



## slowmotion (18 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> You not going with it?


I went with it. On arrival, our broadband connection was found to be dead. By some miracle, it came back to life today after five days....then the TV decided to off itself.

We live suspended on a slender thread.


----------



## lutonloony (18 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I scored 43 points today!!!


Doing what pray tell


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 Apr 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Doing what pray tell


How do you expect me to remember!


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I went with it. On arrival, our broadband connection was found to be dead. By some miracle, it came back alive today after five days....*then the TV decided to off itself.*
> 
> We live suspended on a slender thread.


Probably fed up of having to show the repeats.


----------



## lutonloony (18 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> How do you expect me to remember!


I thought you might have been there


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 Apr 2017)

lutonloony said:


> I thought you might have been there


Aaagh, thanks for reminding me! I was bashing a small white ball. Much ridiculed on this forum but I enjoy it!


----------



## lutonloony (18 Apr 2017)

Snooks? 43 not bad,( assuming break not overall game score) my eyes have let me down these days


----------



## slowmotion (18 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Probably fed up of having to show the repeats.


It's going to a TV expert outside Truro in the morning. He'll give his verdict. My guess is that any iffy six year old 22" TV is probably a basket case, but who knows?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Apr 2017)

Bored with the election coverage already.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Apr 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Bored with the election coverage already.


The record's stuck in a groove, both the politicians' and the commentators'. It's going to remain there for the next eight weeks. It's going to be utterly deadly.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Apr 2017)

The second Independance Independance Day film is just as cheesy as the first but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## lutonloony (18 Apr 2017)

User said:


> The snow is deep on the roofs in Leningrad.


The daffodils are yellow in the spring


----------



## Speicher (18 Apr 2017)

Ray Mears is in his shorts on BBC4.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2017)

I was up early this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2017)

It was a pretty sunrise this morning with some French impressionistic style clouds overhead.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Ray Mears is in his shorts on BBC4.


A Great Bustard weighing up to 20 kilos! I wouldn't want to hit one at 70.





Mind you I wouldn't want to hit one at any age!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Imagine how the great bustard feels about it.


I can remember the first time I saw one, it was stuffed and was on display at Lackham College. I was about 10 at the time and it was a school trip, the bird was huge and it left quite an impression on me, I also discovered at that point that it was on the Counties crest/ badge thingy.


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2017)

gbb said:


> My 2015 1.6 petrol non turbo Astra, renouned for being somewhat overweight achieved 48mpg on a mix of 50 to 70mph on a 250 mile journey.
> Modestly happy at that.



Driving round the Cotswolds yesterday the MPG display on the dash was showing 50mpg.


----------



## Smithbat (19 Apr 2017)

It is beautiful out there again this morning. Cold but pretty.


----------



## mybike (19 Apr 2017)

You can tell it's spring.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2017)

I've just missed the bin men! The sneaky lot caught me out, they usually arrive a day late after a Bank Holiday.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Is Clacton out of the country?


It might as well be....


----------



## Speicher (19 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've just missed the bin men! The sneaky lot caught me out, they usually arrive a day late after a Bank Holiday.



That's terrible!

Throwing things at the bin men, indeed! 
Tis a good job your aim is rubbish.


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2017)

Dry, but overcast. Off work this week. The MTB is down at the caravan at the minute.

Yesterday was mowing the grass and cutting the hedges (just before they grow like crazy). Could do with getting some more plants for the pots though.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Apr 2017)




----------



## Leedsbusdriver (19 Apr 2017)

My latest tea bag was a sinker. I like them when they float to the top of the cup,so i don't have to use the teaspoon.


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2017)

I can't sit here i have things to do.Just done a quick sweep with the hoover.Thinking of doing tomorrows job now,cobwebs out of the garage.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2017)

postman said:


> I can't sit here i have things to do.Just done a quick sweep with the hoover.Thinking of doing tomorrows job now,cobwebs out of the garage.


Do them now and you won't have to do them "tomorrow".


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2017)

Very soon I shall be on the machine that goes 'BING'


----------



## Speicher (19 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> Very soon I shall be on the machine that goes 'BING'



Again? So it is not like blood donations where there has to be a certain gap between sessions?

* hands Carl biskits on a small plate *


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Again? So it is not like blood donations where there has to be a certain gap between sessions?
> 
> * hands Carl biskits on a small plate *



Depends on certain conditions but with platelets one can donate every two weeks. Thanks for the biscuits.

Edited to make sense.


----------



## Speicher (19 Apr 2017)

You have any side effects afterwards? Is that remedied by taking it easy for the rest of the day?


----------



## Speicher (19 Apr 2017)

postman said:


> I tell you they were this big.Well not quite that big but there was three of them and only me.So i hosed them down,and swept all along the tops.Very clean now,and i survived.



@postman - Can I make a very polite request? Unless you would like to scare Lu. I suggest you put a "spoiler" wotsit on that. She has said that she has a serious phobia about spiders. I am sure that you do not wish to upset her.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> You have any side effects afterwards? Is that remedied by taking it easy for the rest of the day?



No, sometimes I get a little tired but not often. I cycled in today, you're not really supposed to but it is a nice day. I'll take it easy on the way back. I'm just about to come off the machine.


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> @postman - Can I make a very polite request? Unless you would like to scare Lu. I suggest you put a "spoiler" wotsit on that. She has said that she has a serious phobia about spiders. I am sure that you do not wish to upset her.


 

It's gone.Never thought of phobias.


----------



## Speicher (19 Apr 2017)

postman said:


> It's gone.Never thought of phobias.



Yes, most of us might just jump if we saw a spider. I think Potsy and Lu are seriously phobic about them. I am not bothered about spiders, worms, and general wiggly things, or frogs, or non-poisonous snakes. But I seriously hate walking through a field of cows, when they follow you and swarm around you. I also have a phobia about empty swimming pools.

Someone I know has a phobia about buttons.


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Someone I know has a phobia about buttons




We have a friend who also hates buttons.Yet she studied fashion at college.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> @postman - Can I make a very polite request? Unless you would like to scare Lu. I suggest you put a "spoiler" wotsit on that. She has said that she has a serious phobia about spiders. I am sure that you do not wish to upset her.



Thank you @Speicher


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Apr 2017)

postman said:


> It's gone.Never thought of phobias.



Thank you. They are the only creatures I have an issue with, I am fine with everything else.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Apr 2017)

Spiders I can cope with, although any critter with more than 4 legs has far too many as far as I'm concerned. 

My phobia is clowns. They absolutely give me the creeps.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2017)

I am having a spicy pulled pork sandwich and a mug of tea while watching the snooker.

In a little while I am going to go and pick up mum's prescription, but will take the car as I still feel too yukky to cycle. Pain mostly gone now, but my face and tongue are still in jar jar Binks territory. Might stop at the co-op on the way home to see if there's anything interesting in the reductions.

When I get back, I'll use the last of the chicken and a tray of roasted mediterranean veggies to make a pasta bake; there's always a tetrapak of passata lurking in the cupboard.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Apr 2017)

User said:


> *Decides he needs to find a new costume for the next fancy dress Cambridge meet up*


----------



## HertzvanRental (19 Apr 2017)

mybike said:


> You can tell it's spring.
> View attachment 348220
> View attachment 348221


Thats where I left it!!


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2017)

@User14044 - they are rather cute  And mum looks insufferably pleased with herself.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Spiders I can cope with, although any critter with more than 4 legs has far too many as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> My phobia is clowns. They absolutely give me the creeps.



Don't like clowns either


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @hopless500 @Hill Wimp @potsy @User9609
> 
> The ducklings have hatched. They walked round the house and through the gate. They are now on the stream. Six healthy babies!!!!
> 
> ...



Well done mama duck


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @hopless500 @Hill Wimp @potsy @User9609
> 
> The ducklings have hatched. They walked round the house and through the gate. They are now on the stream. Six healthy babies!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Apr 2017)

Yesterday was a rather trying day. Henry has not been well and ended up in the vets all day. After a raft of tests they have found lumps in his lungs and his inner eyelids won't retract properly. We are waiting the results of two lots of blood tests next week. One possible diagnosis is lukemia


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yesterday was a rather trying day. Henry has not been well and ended up in the vets all day. After a raft of tests they have found lumps in his lungs and his inner eyelids won't retract properly. We are waiting the results of two lots of blood tests next week. One possible diagnosis is lukemia



Bummer 

My two are vaccinated against FeLV.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yesterday was a rather trying day. Henry has not been well and ended up in the vets all day. After a raft of tests they have found lumps in his lungs and his inner eyelids won't retract properly. We are waiting the results of two lots of blood tests next week. One possible diagnosis is lukemia


 poor Henry.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2017)

Oh no, that's really crap. Get well soon Henry.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yesterday was a rather trying day. Henry has not been well and ended up in the vets all day. After a raft of tests they have found lumps in his lungs and his inner eyelids won't retract properly. We are waiting the results of two lots of blood tests next week. One possible diagnosis is lukemia



Oh no.


----------



## Katherine (19 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yesterday was a rather trying day. Henry has not been well and ended up in the vets all day. After a raft of tests they have found lumps in his lungs and his inner eyelids won't retract properly. We are waiting the results of two lots of blood tests next week. One possible diagnosis is lukemia



Oh dear, poor Henry. I've no idea what it's to look after a poorly cat but I'm sure it's not easy. His antics have kept us amused since the day you got him!


----------



## Katherine (19 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @hopless500 @Hill Wimp @potsy @User9609
> 
> The ducklings have hatched. They walked round the house and through the gate. They are now on the stream. Six healthy babies!!!!
> 
> ...



Congratulations Rocky. Lovely pictures.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yesterday was a rather trying day. Henry has not been well and ended up in the vets all day. After a raft of tests they have found lumps in his lungs and his inner eyelids won't retract properly. We are waiting the results of two lots of blood tests next week. One possible diagnosis is lukemia


Let's hope it somehow proves to be an infection


----------



## marknotgeorge (19 Apr 2017)

That's a bummer, @Hill Wimp. 

I did some coding today. Only a couple of hours before I got a headache. I'm not quite getting the hang of this working from home lark. I suppose the late night last night didn't help.

I can't have one of those tonight. Tomorrow I head south. The Fragrant MrsP is going to teach me a few things...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @hopless500 @Hill Wimp @potsy @User9609
> 
> The ducklings have hatched. They walked round the house and through the gate. They are now on the stream. Six healthy babies!!!!
> 
> ...


Proud father moment. Well done Rocky.


----------



## redvision95 (19 Apr 2017)

Got a phone call this afternoon. 
I've got a Job Interview on Friday.


----------



## Katherine (19 Apr 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Got a phone call this afternoon.
> I've got a Job Interview on Friday.


Good luck!


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Bummer
> 
> My two are vaccinated against FeLV.


So are mine but it is still possible to get it so I found out. Henry has been vaccinated since the start and his mum was tested for it.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> So are mine but it is still possible to get it so I found out. Henry has been vaccinated since the start and his mum was tested for it.



Drat


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> So are mine but it is still possible to get it so I found out. Henry has been vaccinated since the start and his mum was tested for it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Drat


I'm hoping it's just a nasty infection. The lukemia blood sample gets sent to Glasgow so we should know early next week. Keep everything crossed.

He is bouncing around sporting his new shaven bits currently and is on antibiotics and metacam. The sedative has well and truly worn off.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm hoping it's just a nasty infection. The lukemia blood sample gets sent to Glasgow so we should know early next week. Keep everything crossed.
> 
> He is bouncing around sporting his new shaven bits currently and is on antibiotics and metacam. The sedative has well and truly worn off.



Yeah, we'll deffo keep paws crossed here xxx 

Ginga ninjas do tend to be rather boingy. A friend has two of them...  But do give H a gentle squoosh from us.

OT a bit: is anyone thinking of visiting the National Pet Show at the Excel on the 7th May? If things go to plan, I will be showcasing rescue cats in the World of Cats section.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2017)

Oh, and in other mundanities, I picked up four 500g tubs of Onken yoghurt marked down to 37p in the reductions cabinet in the co-op at tea time. And a punnet of cress for 6p. I have some hard boiled eggs left over from Easter weekend and they'll go down nicely for lunch tomorrow with the cress and a dollop of mayo.


----------



## gbb (19 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> Driving round the Cotswolds yesterday the MPG display on the dash was showing 50mpg.


What car may I ask ?
My SIL is a garage mechanic. The owners wife has a brand new Auris Hybrid, apparently she's struggling to get 46 mpg out of it. 

My former Astra 1.6 often achieved 50 mpg ...that former model was lighter apparently.


----------



## gbb (19 Apr 2017)

I got a swede, albeit a smallish one, yellow stickered to 10p 

Double whammy, my favourite veg...and cheap.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2017)

I am now shattered! I managed to go for a ride with my friends. I couldn't decide which bike to take, the Yellow Peril or the Albion but after a couple of test rides I settled for the Albion, it is a lot smoother running and the Yellow Peril needs a bit more work on it.
We saw a Red Kite, rescued a small toad that was in the middle of a road and saw a Stoat that was out ferreting on the railway line.
I did about 15 miles in total and it turned a bit chilly on the return home. I'm going to have a rest now.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2017)

I've just vacuumed and dusted and tidied the spare bedroom. 

I am a domestic god. FACT.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2017)

Totally lush pasta bake here tonight, made with store cupboard ingredients (pasta, carton of passata, seasonings) and some random things lurking in the fridge that wanted using up; the meat picked off the chicken carcass, some roasted mediterranean vegetables, the dregs of a tub of cream and the last of a block of provolone cheese. *burp*


----------



## lutonloony (19 Apr 2017)

I had a very important question to ask , but it seems to have gone into the grey mass that is my fuzzy brain


----------



## lutonloony (19 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yesterday was a rather trying day. Henry has not been well and ended up in the vets all day. After a raft of tests they have found lumps in his lungs and his inner eyelids won't retract properly. We are waiting the results of two lots of blood tests next week. One possible diagnosis is lukemia


Sorry I missed this, hope the fellow gets back to his old self


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2017)

I've spent the evening giving our boxroom its first coat of emulsion.


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2017)

gbb said:


> What car may I ask ?
> My SIL is a garage mechanic. The owners wife has a brand new Auris Hybrid, apparently she's struggling to get 46 mpg out of it.
> 
> My former Astra 1.6 often achieved 50 mpg ...that former model was lighter apparently.



A Suzuki Swift, its 2011 vintage and a 1200. I usually manage 45 - 50 mpg in general running about and can manage 50 - 55mpg on a long trip.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2017)

I've just learned that a very handsome young cat isn't well, which is BAD.
And this afternoon, I discovered I was bleeding from an inch-long cut on the side of my thumb. I've no idea how I cut myself. But I didn't feel a thing, which is GOOD.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Apr 2017)

The TV got a clean bill of health from Chart Electronics near Truro. It's the aerial or the coax down lead.

Trip to Screwfix.....changed the down lead...nope. Back to Screwfix.....changed the antenna for a dog's ganglies 48 element one. It worked upstairs but not downstairs.

It was a worry, but then I called it a day, delighted that I couldn't watch the news at ten.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Apr 2017)

User said:


> The Mumbai Belly is back. Today I shall be mainly ingesting loperamide.


Oh dear. Amazingly on all my travels to India I have never suffered it but witnessed others.

Hope it passes quickly so as not to ruin the trip x


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yesterday was a rather trying day. Henry has not been well and ended up in the vets all day. After a raft of tests they have found lumps in his lungs and his inner eyelids won't retract properly. We are waiting the results of two lots of blood tests next week. One possible diagnosis is lukemia


I am sorry to hear that, I hope that he responds to treatment.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2017)

Morning! I hope you soon get over your problem User.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Apr 2017)




----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Apr 2017)

Gorgeous day here though that chill is still in the air.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2017)

I would have thought that feeling exhausted and going to bed at 10 o' clock would have meant that I would have slept like a log. It was the total opposite once I had woken up at 12 I couldn't get back to sleep for ages. I may be going back for a nap soon.
Almost forgot, whilst out on my ride yesterday my phone fell out of my pocket and fell onto the tarmac. It's a not so smart phone now.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2017)

If people mistrust what politicians say. Then if Marcel Marceau had stood up in an election then he would surely have won a landslide victory.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


>



 in Coventry as well, but only light, its the first time in a week I've got time for a bike ride.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> in Coventry as well, but only light, its the first time in a week I've got time for a bike ride.



Typical


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Typical



According to the forecast it should be done by nine, but back by two so I should be able to get a ride in, just shorter than planned.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2017)

Believe it or not there was a stoat going up on the down line last night.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Apr 2017)

User said:


> What are you suggesting? Rocky is a duck botherer?


Yep - another feather in his cap


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (20 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Believe it or not there was a stoat going up on the down line last night.


Hope he wasn't late due to failed points at _insert nearest points location_.


----------



## ACS (20 Apr 2017)

My barber has increased is prices by 25p, £8 for a haircut.


----------



## mybike (20 Apr 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Hope he wasn't late due to failed points at _insert nearest points location_.



Or a trackside fire. Apparently one last night managed to shut the line from Euston to Milton Keynes. Once they would have managed to run trains on the unaffected part, now it all comes to a standstill.



ACS said:


> My barber has increased is prices by 25p, £8 for a haircut.



Outrageous. I'm due a haircut, been six months.

----

In other news, the son of a cousin has broken his ankle after a pedal came off. I've suggested he needs to learn to pedal with one foot


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Apr 2017)

ACS said:


> My barber has increased is prices by 25p, £8 for a haircut.



Blimey! That's cheap..you must live up t'north.

I couldn't decide whether to cut my pieces of cheese on toast into quarter squares or quarter triangle, so did one of each.

I can be recusant bugger sometimes.


----------



## TVC (20 Apr 2017)

Our guide for the next couple of days.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Our guide for the next couple of days.
> 
> View attachment 348410


That looks very much like a Snipe dog


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Our guide for the next couple of days.
> 
> View attachment 348410


Poor Snipe


----------



## lutonloony (20 Apr 2017)

I am going up to mothers tomorrow and returning on sat 29, doing some diy and gardening. For some reason Mrs LL didn't respond well, when I mentioned club ride on the Sunday of my return


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Our guide for the next couple of days.
> 
> View attachment 348410


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Apr 2017)

I'm on a train waiting for it to move.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> Blimey! That's cheap..you must live up t'north.
> 
> I couldn't decide whether to cut my pieces of cheese on toast into quarter squares or quarter triangle, so did one of each.
> 
> I can be recusant bugger sometimes.



My barber charges me a fiver, pensioner rate.


----------



## Speicher (20 Apr 2017)

@The Velvet Curtain - Does your guide know the best refreshment stops? And the best ponds and rivers to splosh in?


----------



## hopless500 (20 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> @The Velvet Curtain - Does your guide know the best refreshment stops? And the best ponds and rivers to splosh in?


The guide's human certainly knows the location of many cafes for cake stops.


----------



## TVC (20 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> That looks very much like a Snipe dog


It is


potsy said:


> Poor Snipe


She loves it.


User14044mountain said:


> Say hi to Jo from me


Jo says hi back.


----------



## TVC (20 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> @The Velvet Curtain - Does your guide know the best refreshment stops? And the best ponds and rivers to splosh in?


She does. The back of my car has been decorated. 

We drove past you earlier, did you see us wave?


----------



## HertzvanRental (20 Apr 2017)

I'm thinking of organising a ride which will end with us all watching @Hillwimp & @fabfoodie parking their new caravan! Any takers?


----------



## Speicher (20 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> She does. The back of my car has been decorated.
> 
> We drove past you earlier, did you see us wave?



Yes I think I did!


----------



## TVC (20 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes I think I did!


We will be passing again on Saturday


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2017)

User said:


> The Mumbai Belly is back. Today I shall be mainly ingesting loperamide.



Hope you get over that quickly


----------



## mybike (20 Apr 2017)

Aargh

I've been trying to tell Garmin support that the segments are no longer appearing on the rides uploaded. They seem to not understand

Does anyone else use Garmin segments on Connect?


----------



## HertzvanRental (20 Apr 2017)

mybike said:


> Aargh
> 
> I've been trying to tell Garmin support that the segments are no longer appearing on the rides uploaded. They seem to not understand
> 
> Does anyone else use Garmin segments on Connect?


You obviously need counselling!


----------



## mybike (20 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> You obviously need counselling!



I need a brick wall.


----------



## HertzvanRental (20 Apr 2017)

I have had some double-glazed units replaced.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2017)

I am reading the online edition of tonight's Evening Standard. And it has finally stopped raining.


----------



## marknotgeorge (20 Apr 2017)

I have spent the day causing imaginary leprechauns to scurry round somewhere, in Dublin with network cables, disk drives and the like. The fragrant MrsP is as indeed as delightful as her moniker suggests.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I'm thinking of organising a ride which will end with us all watching @Hillwimp & @fabfoodie parking their new caravan! Any takers?




We are over your way checking them out at R&B Caravans and then a place in Whitstable on Saturday.

Best stay off the road in case we have a test tow


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2017)

Two rabbits were fighting in my front yard. Every time the younger one would run at the older, the older rabbit would jump about a foot in the air, and the younger would pass beneath. Mrs GA told me she saw them boxing later.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It is
> 
> She loves it.
> 
> Jo says hi back.



I miss Jo. 



HertzvanRental said:


> I'm thinking of organising a ride which will end with us all watching @Hillwimp & @fabfoodie parking their new caravan! Any takers?



I'm in, that'll be a right lark. 



marknotgeorge said:


> I have spent the day causing imaginary leprechauns to scurry round somewhere, in Dublin with network cables, disk drives and the like. The fragrant MrsP is as indeed as delightful as her moniker suggests.



I don't what you've done to her but she's come home knackered.


----------



## TVC (20 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I miss Jo


Careful what you wish for


----------



## slowmotion (20 Apr 2017)

I caught a fish with my new rod this evening. A pollock. It was three and a half inches long.

Actually, it might have been a pollack. Anyway, it was horizontally challenged.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Apr 2017)

Saturday tomorrow


----------



## MikeG (20 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Saturday tomorrow



Not here it isn't. I'm only one county south of you, not the other side of the international date line!


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I caught a fish with my new rod this evening. A pollock. It was three and a half inches long.
> 
> Actually, it might have been a pollack. Anyway, it was horizontally challenged.



Neat :-) I haven't been fishing in aaaages...


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Saturday tomorrow



Nor is it Saturday here either... That'll be the day after tomorrow. or else I risk turning up at an empty show hall at stupid o clock in the morning


----------



## gbb (20 Apr 2017)

I have a badly dripping tap in the bath, so much so it's warm to touch even long after the hot waters been run. Blooming ceramic inserts, it's going good to cost £30 to £60 a pair to replace them. Mine seem to be slightly unusual wouldn't you know.

So after scouring the Internet for remedies, I soaked the cartridge in a jug of descale overnight. Apparently it cleans the faces that come together thus giving a better seat.

Mundane news....because it didn't work


----------



## Speicher (20 Apr 2017)

I would like to have a caravan holiday.


----------



## mybike (20 Apr 2017)

gbb said:


> I have a badly dripping tap in the bath, so much so it's warm to touch even long after the hot waters been run. Blooming ceramic inserts, it's going good to cost £30 to £60 a pair to replace them. Mine seem to be slightly unusual wouldn't you know.
> 
> So after scouring the Internet for remedies, I soaked the cartridge in a jug of descale overnight. Apparently it cleans the faces that come together thus giving a better seat.
> 
> Mundane news....because it didn't work



Used to love the old Supataps. Used to be able to change the washers so easily.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Apr 2017)

I've just had my elbow licked

(By a cat I hasten to add)


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2017)

I have a cat sitting on my head.


----------



## lutonloony (20 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4769648, member: 43827"]Went to Table Tennis club this p.m. Won three matches, lost two. I hate playing defensive players, they beat me too often by wearing my patience down.[/QUOTE]
I can't stand push push push ad nasium, which is probably why I used to lose


----------



## lutonloony (20 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Isn't it called wiff waff?


Only by people who keep up the pretence of being a buffoon


----------



## lutonloony (20 Apr 2017)

gbb said:


> I have a badly dripping tap in the bath, so much so it's warm to touch even long after the hot waters been run. Blooming ceramic inserts, it's going good to cost £30 to £60 a pair to replace them. Mine seem to be slightly unusual wouldn't you know.
> 
> So after scouring the Internet for remedies, I soaked the cartridge in a jug of descale overnight. Apparently it cleans the faces that come together thus giving a better seat.
> 
> Mundane news....because it didn't work


Seems like it is a very good dripping tap


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2017)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...65/Ping-pong-whiff-whaff-or-table-tennis.html


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2017)

gbb said:


> I have a badly dripping tap in the bath, so much so it's warm to touch even long after the hot waters been run. Blooming ceramic inserts, it's going good to cost £30 to £60 a pair to replace them. Mine seem to be slightly unusual wouldn't you know.
> 
> So after scouring the Internet for remedies, I soaked the cartridge in a jug of descale overnight. Apparently it cleans the faces that come together thus giving a better seat.
> 
> Mundane news....because it didn't work


I had a problem with one years ago and I found that it was an "end float " problem and was cured by removing a washer underneath the circlip.


----------



## marknotgeorge (20 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I don't what you've done to her but she's come home knackered.


Wasn't me! Those leprechauns fiddled with something in the backend!


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've just had my elbow licked
> 
> (By a cat I hasten to add)



Can you lick your own?

(Elbow I hasten to add)


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Apr 2017)

It's slightly warmer outside today.

Saturday arrives tomorrow for me.

Henry is rather bouncy. I need to swap drugs with him


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Apr 2017)

First set of blood results for Henry are back. Nothing hideous apart from high creatin levels.

Seems like the antibiotics are doing their stuff as he is back to Ginger Ninja form. The really important blood test results come back next week.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Can you lick your own?
> 
> (Elbow I hasten to add)


Not a hope in hell!


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Apr 2017)

First world dilemma.

I am about to finish a portion of the striped blanket that I am making but I don't have the next colour with me.

1. Do I continue in the current colour and unlock it when I get home ?

2. Do I finish until I get home and sit twitching on the train because I cannot crochet ?


----------



## raleighnut (21 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> First world dilemma.
> 
> I am about to finish a portion of the striped blanket that I am making but I don't have the next colour with me.
> 
> ...


Start on the Gin.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Apr 2017)

Find a fellow passenger wearing a jumper. Surreptitiously snip a thread loose and get unravelling


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2017)

I've got to take my car for it's MOT. I have just been giving it a quick check over.

I was going to post this last night, but it is now now so I removed the tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2017)

Was piano theft rife in the past? And was it the only way one person could prevent it was to make it heavier with whatever came to hand?


----------



## hopless500 (21 Apr 2017)

Just heard the clinking sound of our recycle bin being emptied


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Just heard the clinking sound of our recycle bin being emptied


Sovereigns?


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Just heard the clinking sound of our recycle bin being emptied


I heard ours clinking about 2 hours ago! The one for food and garden waste is still sitting there.


----------



## TVC (21 Apr 2017)

This Bumpkinshire air is rather tiring. We are just about to head out and forage for pork products, I promised to cook Jo a fry up this morning. Later we will be looking for fissils and sampling cream teas. In other news, the back seat of my car is now Snipe coloured.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Sovereigns?


I wish!


----------



## hopless500 (21 Apr 2017)

And that reminds me. I need to go hunting in our piano


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2017)

This is on my facebook page, a memory from an Easter trip to the Cotswold Wildlife Park three years ago.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Apr 2017)

I've just had eggs Benedict at Heathrow. Getting on a plane soon. 

Guess where I'm going?


----------



## hopless500 (21 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just had eggs Benedict at Heathrow. Getting on a plane soon.
> 
> Guess where I'm going?


Up into the sky


----------



## potsy (21 Apr 2017)

@The Velvet Curtain can you say Hi to Snipe for me? 
Jo I'm not so bothered ..


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Was piano theft rife in the past? And was it the only way one person could prevent it was to make it heavier with whatever came to hand?





Illaveago said:


> Sovereigns?



You appear to have something on your mind.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just had eggs Benedict at Heathrow. Getting on a plane soon.
> 
> Guess where I'm going?


It's not with that company that removes people is it?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It's not with that company that removes people is it?


Not yet.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2017)

mybike said:


> You appear to have something on your mind.


You didn't see it on the news then?


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You didn't see it on the news then?



Yep.


----------



## TVC (21 Apr 2017)

Two of @potsy's favourite things.







Jo says we didn't save you any


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2017)

Somehow last night I managed to damage my left foot so that I can't now walk. Deep sleep, cramp coming, must stand and stretch the muscle immediately, 90% still asleep, I manage to fall over. Cramp still coming so stand up again. Fall over again. I've no idea which fall did the damage nor how you can break a bone (I think) in your foot when they're already so close to the ground. Tain't half swollen now. I'd phone in sick but I don't have a job. Right, how to get to A&E....


----------



## Speicher (21 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just had eggs Benedict at Heathrow. Getting on a plane soon.
> 
> Guess where I'm going?



Orlando, Florida?

New York


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Orlando, Florida?


ew.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've just had eggs Benedict at Heathrow. Getting on a plane soon.
> 
> Guess where I'm going?


Toronto


----------



## Speicher (21 Apr 2017)

New York?



He has not mentioned Holibobs, so I assume it is running somewhere, and a short flight, rather than long haul.

Can you fly to Berlin from Heathrow?


----------



## hopless500 (21 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Somehow last night I managed to damage my left foot so that I can't now walk. Deep sleep, cramp coming, must stand and stretch the muscle immediately, 90% still asleep, I manage to fall over. Cramp still coming so stand up again. Fall over again. I've no idea which fall did the damage nor how you can break a bone (I think) in your foot when they're already so close to the ground. Tain't half swollen now. I'd phone in sick but I don't have a job. Right, how to get to A&E....


Hope you've not broken owt


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Somehow last night I managed to damage my left foot so that I can't now walk. Deep sleep, cramp coming, must stand and stretch the muscle immediately, 90% still asleep, I manage to fall over. Cramp still coming so stand up again. Fall over again. I've no idea which fall did the damage nor how you can break a bone (I think) in your foot when they're already so close to the ground. Tain't half swollen now. I'd phone in sick but I don't have a job. Right, how to get to A&E....


hope it's fixed soon


----------



## Speicher (21 Apr 2017)

Can I amend my guess to New York?

Yes, I have amenddeded my guessestimate to New York.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Apr 2017)

We've landed.



Speicher said:


> Orlando, Florida?
> 
> New York





Gravity Aided said:


> ew.





Gravity Aided said:


> Toronto



No


----------



## User19783 (21 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> We've landed.
> 
> 
> Isle of Wight?
> ...


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> We've landed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dublin?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2017)

Well my car passed but the journey was very strange, the road signs said road ahead blocked! So I followed the diversion signs which took me straight to the blocked road, even a poor lorry driver in an artic did the same and had to do a U turn. What idiots do they employ these days?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> We've landed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iceland


----------



## perplexed (21 Apr 2017)

Next door's builder has carried out about 30 gorilla tubs of rubble to their skip...


This is making my back ache.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2017)

I certainly don't bed that way LOL


Hill Wimp said:


> First set of blood results for Henry are back. Nothing hideous apart from high creatin levels.
> 
> Seems like the antibiotics are doing their stuff as he is back to Ginger Ninja form. The really important blood test results come back next week.



High creatinine levels can be indicative of kidney probs... But pawsies crossed and stuff.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Somehow last night I managed to damage my left foot so that I can't now walk. Deep sleep, cramp coming, must stand and stretch the muscle immediately, 90% still asleep, I manage to fall over. Cramp still coming so stand up again. Fall over again. I've no idea which fall did the damage nor how you can break a bone (I think) in your foot when they're already so close to the ground. Tain't half swollen now. I'd phone in sick but I don't have a job. Right, how to get to A&E....



Ouch xxx Sounds positively painful.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2017)

Show kit mostly sorted for tomorrow except for grooming kit and the Human packed lunch. About to go out and throw some fuel in the car. Then tonight I need to do assorted manicures, pedicures plus combing, powdering and general checking of orifices.

Fortunately it's just an early start as opposed to a stupidly early start.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Dublin?





Hill Wimp said:


> Iceland



No, wrong direction.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> No, wrong direction.


You fly to Waitrose.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> You fly to Waitrose.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> No, wrong direction.


Sweden


----------



## hopless500 (21 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> I certainly don't bed that way LOL
> 
> 
> High creatinine levels can be indicative of kidney probs... But pawsies crossed and stuff.


I said that... but also an infection could raise them. 
(All random medical knowledge gained while working for Boots in the, as then, Medical Sciences dept


----------



## TVC (21 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have a great day, TVC


Fantastic day out with Jo bothering the fossils and beaches. Back at the hotel for a shower and the removal of dog hair. Tonight Jo and her friends are taking us out for a Philipeno banquet


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Hope you've not broken owt


Well, it's an anagram of owt! Fractures to the base of the toes. That's me out of the early May Thanet ride. Eek!


----------



## TVC (21 Apr 2017)

For all those suffering, here's a nice cup of tea and a lesson in scone layering.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> Are you plastered?


Only in the foot.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2017)

I saw a cyclechat jersey going south past Lewisham hospital at lunchtime. Something tells me @ianrauk works half days on a Friday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Sorry you probably knew that already.


To tell the truth, it was bearable most of the day but it did get bad by late afternoon.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I saw a cyclechat jersey going south past Lewisham hospital at lunchtime. Something tells me @ianrauk works half days on a Friday.


You are indeed correct


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2017)

Back from putting fuel in the car.

Also picked up two packs of sliced ham at 9p each and two packs of back bacon at 10p each on yellow sticker. Bacon butties tomorrow when I get back from the cat show.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sweden



No



deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, it's an anagram of owt! Fractures to the base of the toes. That's me out of the early May Thanet ride. Eek!



Ouch sorry to hear that, get well soon. 


We're in Vienna but there is no Viennetta in the shops. Not even for ready money.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2017)

Did anyone see The One Show tonight where they had a Bee being trained to get food by following a pretend Bee?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the cakes are works of art and the city has free wifi.

I worked in Vienna for a short time and loved it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, it's an anagram of owt! Fractures to the base of the toes. That's me out of the early May Thanet ride. Eek!


Oh no that is not nice at all.

GWS


----------



## TVC (21 Apr 2017)

A small snack, Taunton style.


----------



## tyred (21 Apr 2017)

I've just finished painting my bathroom ceiling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh no that is not nice at all.
> 
> GWS


Indeed, a real pain. Can't take my 84 year old mother to the supermarkets, can't pick up brother+bike from Heathrow next week, can't tour with him in May. My fight with the bedroom was settled by 2 falls and a submission!


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Indeed, a real pain. Can't take my 84 year old mother to the supermarkets, can't pick up brother+bike from Heathrow next week, can't tour with him in May. My fight with the bedroom was settled by 2 falls and a submission!


Oh gawd! Still it could be worse, it be my toe.


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Indeed, a real pain. Can't take my 84 year old mother to the supermarkets, can't pick up brother+bike from Heathrow next week, can't tour with him in May. My fight with the bedroom was settled by 2 falls and a submission!


That's bad luck! Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## HertzvanRental (21 Apr 2017)

If you look VERY hard, you can see 6 swans!


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4771723, member: 9609"]inspired by @Pat "5mph" I have been doing a bit of 'look no hands'
[/QUOTE]

Fun! 

I need to practice riding no hands on the new bike. It feels more twitchy than anything that I've ridden before.


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> View attachment 348687
> If you look VERY hard, you can see 6 swans!


I'll have a look on the pc tomorrow - - they're too small on the hudl!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4771723, member: 9609"]inspired by @Pat "5mph" I have been doing a bit of 'look no hands'
[/QUOTE]
You're doing much better than me


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2017)

tyred said:


> I've just finished painting my bathroom ceiling.



I finished emulsioning our box room this afternoon.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Indeed, a real pain. Can't take my 84 year old mother to the supermarkets, can't pick up brother+bike from Heathrow next week, can't tour with him in May. My fight with the bedroom was settled by 2 falls and a submission!


I hope it heals soon.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, it's an anagram of owt! Fractures to the base of the toes. That's me out of the early May Thanet ride. Eek!


 that sounds nasty, GWS


----------



## mybike (22 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> For all those suffering, here's a nice cup of tea and a lesson in scone layering.
> 
> View attachment 348637



So wrong.



CarlP said:


> We're in Vienna but there is no Viennetta in the shops. Not even for ready money.



I bought one once in Sweden.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Apr 2017)

Gws @deptfordmarmoset


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Apr 2017)

Well today we are taking my mother out for lunch and a walk around Springfields outlet shopping ..

She will moan about the neighbours....then the TV....then the roads on the way...
Then it will be the food..not cooked right..
Then it will be M&S outlet not having anything for her .....
The election will be an all day moan....

Then she will thank us for a lovely day out and say we must do that again soon  Bless Her


----------



## TVC (22 Apr 2017)

Morning, a gentle meander back home today via a few points of interest. That meal last night was fantastic, full of flavour and such fun.

Hope things heal quickly @deptfordmarmoset


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2017)

Our youngest gets married this afternoon, 3 kids brought up and married off time for us now.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Our youngest gets married this afternoon, 3 kids brought up and married off time for us now.



Nice one @screenman should be a nice day too..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> Our youngest gets married this afternoon, 3 kids brought up and married off time for us now.


Time for you? Er...grandchildren won't see it that way....
Congratulations!


----------



## hopless500 (22 Apr 2017)

Rhubarb gin is now on the go.
I have a sausage cob.
I have poured boiling water from the kettle over my hand


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Apr 2017)

I bought some new trainers.


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I bought some new trainers.



In Vienna? Did they cost you an arm and two legs?


----------



## TVC (22 Apr 2017)

Bothering the beach at Burnham


----------



## raleighnut (22 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bothering the beach at Burnham
> 
> View attachment 348741


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2017)

Home and sat in the garden after a hard morning's overtime, only the 3.5 day weekend this time


----------



## Dec66 (22 Apr 2017)

I'm in the Alexandra in Penge. I thought I'd pay a little visit while my daughter attends her dance class.

What they've done with this place, compared to how it was, is quite frankly staggering.


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Did you like my ducklings, oh great twitcher of the north?
> 
> View attachment 348753


I'm not a twitcher, I'm a birder 

Yes very nice, what are you having them with?


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2017)

Is it BBQ weather ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Good or bad?


As he doesn't appear to have stormed out in a rage, I'm assuming good.


----------



## Dec66 (22 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Good or bad?


Astonishingly good.

Possibly the nicest boozer I've ever been in.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Apr 2017)

Might have to avoid FaceBook for a couple of months... it's become little more than a tiresome political rant-fest, and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2017)

Dec66 said:


> Astonishingly good.
> 
> Possibly the nicest boozer I've ever been in.


That reminds me: I think it was you who recommended the Blythe Tavern and I passed by there the other day but as I was driving someone somewhere it wasn't really the best time to start sampling ales. Looks promising though.


----------



## Dec66 (22 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That reminds me: I think it was you who recommended the Blythe Tavern and I passed by there the other day but as I was driving someone somewhere it wasn't really the best time to start sampling ales. Looks promising though.


You won't be disappointed 

In the meantime, The Alex:


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> In Vienna? Did they cost you an arm and two legs?


No very cheap, there's a Sports Direct a couple of miles away.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Apr 2017)

It seems silly not to


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Apr 2017)

We have bought a caravan


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have bought a caravan


Oh Christ! Where's the ignore button?


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Apr 2017)

@ianrauk @Trickedem at Deal control on the Oasts and Coasts Audax today....









It's what I like about Audax. With all the beautiful places in Deal they could have put the control, they chose somewhere with no view and a narrow range of bog-basic products!


----------



## TVC (22 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have bought a caravan


Why?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have bought a caravan



Ignore the naysayers, you'll have loads of fun with it.

Do us one favour though, stay way from the Leicestershire roads


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Apr 2017)

I have a fair amount of washing to do tomorrow


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Apr 2017)

I have a fair amount of washing to do tomorrow


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have a fair amount of washing to do tomorrow


You can say that again


----------



## hopless500 (22 Apr 2017)

I have pink hair


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Why?


Because........

Saves on hotel bills, we can stick the bikes in and bugger off knowing we have all the home comforts on hand and

because we can


----------



## TVC (22 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Because........
> 
> Saves on hotel bills, we can stick the bikes in and bugger off knowing we have all the home comforts on hand and
> 
> because we can


Having been on internet holiday for the last week (apart from the odd Zummerzet post) I've missed the caravan thread. 

If only there was an apple orchard somewhere that you could park it up for a few days


----------



## postman (22 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> It seems silly not to
> 
> View attachment 348787




The one on my left wins.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> You can say that again



I have a fair amount of washing to do tomorrow


----------



## postman (22 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have a fair amount of washing to do tomorrow




Has your bike got a triple also.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Having been on internet holiday for the last week (apart from the odd Zummerzet post) I've missed the caravan thread.
> 
> If only there was an apple orchard somewhere that you could park it up for a few days


I think I may be able to find one in a rather lovely West country area.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2017)

Cat show was a disaster... Both girls were withheld on and we came home completely empty handed.  

Then I get told that as I enjoy showing, I should go get myself a proper cat. 

Just feel really down in the dumps.


----------



## alicat (22 Apr 2017)

Just finished work for the day.

On my day off.


----------



## User19783 (22 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Cat show was a disaster... Both girls were withheld on and we came home completely empty handed.
> 
> Then I get told that as I enjoy showing, I should go get myself a proper cat.
> 
> Just feel really down in the dumps.



You should of socked them, horrible people.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Cat show was a disaster... Both girls were withheld on..,.



What does that mean? 

Sorry you're fed up


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Cat show was a disaster... Both girls were withheld on and we came home completely empty handed.
> 
> Then I get told that as I enjoy showing, I should go get myself a proper cat.
> 
> Just feel really down in the dumps.



What is a proper cat? Your cats seem happy whether or not they are proper cats.

Bob is certainly not a proper cat. He could not fight his way out of a paper bag the other day. He got his leg stuck in one of the (fairly strong) handles, and could not move out.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Cat show was a disaster... Both girls were withheld on and we came home completely empty handed.
> 
> Then I get told that as I enjoy showing, I should go get myself a proper cat.
> 
> Just feel really down in the dumps.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4772922, member: 21629"]Fed up with everything. Days. Nights. Weeks. Months. Everything is the same. Bloody deja vu.[/QUOTE]
Days will get warmer soon though.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> Sorry you're fed up



Means that they weren't deemed good enough for the class they were competing in.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> What is a proper cat? Your cats seem happy whether or not they are proper cats.
> 
> Bob is certainly not a proper cat. He could not fight his way out of a paper bag the other day. He got his leg stuck in one of the (fairly strong) handles, and could not move out.



According to some people in the cat fancy, a cat isn't a proper cat unless it does a lot of winning.

The girls are never going to set the world alight, but they've been holding their own at the level at which they are competing. The small prizes that come my way always mean a lot.

Poppy and Lexi are my companions first and foremost. Just because they don't do a lot of winning doesn't mean they're any less special to me. That's one of the reasons I'm upset about the whole episode.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2017)

User19783 said:


> You should of socked them, horrible people.



Wish I could...


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Cat show was a disaster... Both girls were withheld on and we came home completely empty handed.
> 
> Then I get told that as I enjoy showing, I should go get myself a proper cat.
> 
> Just feel really down in the dumps.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4772922, member: 21629"]Fed up with everything. Days. Nights. Weeks. Months. Everything is the same. Bloody deja vu.[/QUOTE]


----------



## alicat (22 Apr 2017)

Oi, don't I get a hug?


----------



## hopless500 (22 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Cat show was a disaster... Both girls were withheld on and we came home completely empty handed.
> 
> Then I get told that as I enjoy showing, I should go get myself a proper cat.
> 
> Just feel really down in the dumps.



If your cats have the normal cat bits, they're cats.


----------



## StuAff (22 Apr 2017)

Get a tiger. That'll shut them up.


----------



## TVC (22 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Means that they weren't deemed good enough for the class they were competing in.


Would the person who told you that have won any prizes for their looks or personality?


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2017)

I've just put the curtain rail back up in the box room, I put it up looked at it then thought "that's not right?" A check revealed the window is offset to the left as you look at it, it's not central in the wall. I had to take it down and put it back up offset to the left.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2017)

alicat said:


> Oi, don't I get a hug?



You'll have to make do with a like.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2017)

StuAff said:


> Get a tiger. That'll shut them up.



Oh, that's brilliant  Thanks for making me laugh xxx


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Would the person who told you that have won any prizes for their looks or personality?



Hmmm... Either way, she won't be judging my cats again.


----------



## Katherine (22 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Rhubarb gin is now on the go.
> I have a sausage cob.
> I have poured boiling water from the kettle over my hand



Oops, hope it wasn't a large area and it heals quickly!


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Cat show was a disaster... Both girls were withheld on and we came home completely empty handed.
> 
> Then I get told that as I enjoy showing, I should go get myself a proper cat.
> 
> Just feel really down in the dumps.


Seems to me if they are taking prizes, even small ones, at other shows, that someone must see the showorthiness of your cats. I would dismiss this show and judge as an aberration. You love your cats, you love showing them. Others recognize their merits. On to the next show.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2017)

fossyant said:


> Is it BBQ weather ?


Is it ever not BBQ weather? (Goes to ask neighbor who was BBQing in 6 inches of snow a few weeks ago.)


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @ianrauk @Trickedem at Deal control on the Oasts and Coasts Audax today....
> 
> View attachment 348841
> View attachment 348842
> ...



That's exactly what I thought, what a creep place for a pit stop.

edit to say crap place.....I mean what is a creep place?


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


>




The album version that opens The banana album (The Velvet Underground and Nico) was a great mellow ditty. Even Lou manages to make his voice sound as though it had sat next to a bucket of "In Tune" on the bus and some had rubbed off.....

Great bit of low tech guitar too....


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> I've just put the curtain rail back up in the box room, I put it up looked at it then thought "that's not right?" A check revealed the window is offset to the left as you look at it, it's not central in the wall. I had to take it down and put it back up offset to the left.


What ! Did you take the window down to centralise it?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2017)

My cat's are quite happy here , one is asleep and Gwen is trying to. She had her chin and paw resting on my hand whilst I was trying to type earlier.

I assume the rest of you must be taking part in that marathon thingy. I'd rather do it on a bike.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


>



For a Sunday morning song I prefer this from Kevin Coyne


View: https://youtu.be/9E_Va9oG-Nc


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2017)

Does anyone have a trained mole I can borrow? My wife wants to dig the garden.


----------



## mybike (23 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Does anyone have a trained mole I can borrow? My wife wants to dig the garden.



Let her.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Cat show was a disaster... Both girls were withheld on and we came home completely empty handed.
> 
> Then I get told that as I enjoy showing, I should go get myself a proper cat.
> 
> Just feel really down in the dumps.


Thats awful. You have two gorgeous little stars.
What on earth is a "proper cat" ?


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Apr 2017)

The Fragrant MrsP is amongst this lot somewhere. 













The Vienna Marathon.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4772922, member: 21629"]Fed up with everything. Days. Nights. Weeks. Months. Everything is the same. Bloody deja vu.[/QUOTE]
Get out there and change things then.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Apr 2017)

come on Mrs P.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @ianrauk @Trickedem at Deal control on the Oasts and Coasts Audax today....
> 
> View attachment 348841
> View attachment 348842
> ...



Thanks for making the effort to come and see us. It was much appreciated on what was a very long day in the saddle (225 miles) Great to see you both. And that tot of booze was a great pick me up.


----------



## TVC (23 Apr 2017)

Today I have to remove lots of blond hair and dirty footprints from the back of my car.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2017)

mybike said:


> Let her.


She says she been, she has already done an hour.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> come on Mrs P.


Yeah, go-girl!


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2017)

Sat in the equestian centre cafe outside Woodford Halse with a coffee and a bacon sandwich


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2017)

The heavens are hellishly helicopterish this morning.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Apr 2017)

Sat in the lounge with a cup of tea and cake


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Apr 2017)

Second lot of washing is underway


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Does anyone have a trained mole I can borrow? My wife wants to dig the garden.


A pig would do a nice job.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv31dHq9ldQ


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUKGctuyKRQ


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2017)

Looks a lovely day to be out on the bikes. Loads out in Marple on the canal. Been for a walk up the locks as my son wanted some 'photos'.

Shame my back is screwed again. Bloody painful getting back in the car. Now reclined on the sofa.


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Thanks for making the effort to come and see us. It was much appreciated on what was a very long day in the saddle (225 miles) Great to see you both. And that tot of booze was a great pick me up.


Well done, sir!
This Audax thing, is it normal to do it in one go or do some have rest periods or even stop at a b& b or something?
As you may have gathered, I have never done one or know of anybody that had.
( I am doing a 100k in September, but I don't think that distance warrants a night at the Ritz!! 

I don't know, though! )


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2017)

While I was gardening yesterday, I had the assistance of a large brown bird. It is obviously easier to retrieve worms from some "new" compost that has been spread out to dry, especially if you have a hungry family somewhere. How do birds manage to have three worms in their beaks, and still pick up a fourth? At times she was within two feet of me, glaring hard to frighten me away.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> While I was gardening yesterday, I had the assistance of a large brown bird. It is obviously easier to retrieve worms from some "new" compost that has been spread out to dry, especially if you have a hungry family somewhere. How do birds manage to have three worms in their beaks, and still pick up a fourth? At times she was within two feet of me, glaring hard to frighten me away.



A very busy mum


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Apr 2017)

Back to the mundanety (?) of Sunday, grocery shopping, laundry, boil eggs ready for the lunch time butties  Still, it has been great to have the time off, recharge the batteries


----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Second lot of washing is underway


Ooh, thanks for the reminder.....goes off to put in the next load....


----------



## Roadhump (23 Apr 2017)

Banished to the spare living room by day and spare bedroom by night because I've got manflu......never realised one human body could contain so much fluid (sn*t)


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Well done, sir!
> This Audax thing, is it normal to do it in one go or do some have rest periods or even stop at a b& b or something?
> As you may have gathered, I have never done one or know of anybody that had.
> ( I am doing a 100k in September, but I don't think that distance warrants a night at the Ritz!!
> ...


Its dependent on the distance. Anything up to 300km or 400km and your looking at a very long day on the bike. 600kms and above, you are probably looking at a rest stop to get some shut eye for a bit.
As for stops, yesterday, we stopped for food 3 times en route.


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Its dependent on the distance. Anything up to 300km or 400km and your looking at a very long day on the bike. 600kms and above, you are probably looking at a rest stop to get some shut eye for a bit.
> As for stops, yesterday, we stopped for food 3 times en route.


That is a long day on a bike! Thanks.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Seems to me if they are taking prizes, even small ones, at other shows, that someone must see the showorthiness of your cats. I would dismiss this show and judge as an aberration. You love your cats, you love showing them. Others recognize their merits. On to the next show.



That's exactly what I intend to do. I won't be out competitively until June, but will have one on exhibition next month at the National Pet Show at the ExCel.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> My cat's are quite happy here , one is asleep and Gwen is trying to. She had her chin and paw resting on my hand whilst I was trying to type earlier.
> 
> I assume the rest of you must be taking part in that marathon thingy. I'd rather do it on a bike.



Though it's embarrassing when people can run the distance faster than I can cycle it...


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Thats awful. You have two gorgeous little stars.
> What on earth is a "proper cat" ?



Thanks.

According to some people in the cat fancy, a proper cat is one that wins a lot - not just title classes and Best of Colour, but also Best of Variety and Best in Show... That's the main purpose of the cat. Winning. Not purring me to sleep when I'm feeling rough, or swiping prawns off my plate, or making me laugh when high as a kite on catnip...


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Thanks.
> 
> According to some people in the cat fancy, a proper cat is one that wins a lot - not just title classes and Best of Colour, but also Best of Variety and Best in Show... That's the main purpose of the cat. Winning. Not purring me to sleep when I'm feeling rough, or swiping prawns off my plate, or making me laugh when high as a kite on catnip...


I feel sorry for such cats. Mine like yours are part of my family for whom I would walk over fire for. Today Henry was helping me in the front garden. Several times he decided to pounce into the bushes as I was cutting them down. More than once he nearly got his nails clipped. I don't care what they look like, where they came from, they are mine


----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2017)

Katherine said:


> Ooh, thanks for the reminder.....goes off to put in the next load....



.....and then I heard the marching band for the St. George's Day parade, so I went out to the end of the road to watch it go passed. Lots of little boys from school in their Beaver and Cubs uniforms waving and grinning, some of the less restrained ones shouting and pointing, "there's Mrs K!" Of course the older boys who have moved up to high school, and are now in the Scouts, acknowledged me with their eyes only. Lots of memories from when young Mr K used to march with them, quite emotional. 
Then, I saw a neighbour who'd also come out to watch and who I'd not spoken to for I don't no how long, so there was a lot of catching up to do about what our respective offspring are now doing.


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today I have to remove lots of blond hair and dirty footprints from the back of my car.
> 
> View attachment 348938


Has Jo dyed her hair then?


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2017)

Today's visitor, well not the only one but the one I managed to take a pic of...







And a few minutes later...


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> When I had horses I just didn't get the showing thing at all. Hours spent prinking and polishing the horse and all the tack, then more hours hanging about in the show ring, not to mention paying money for the privilege, just so some nonentity can announce at the end of it that he/she doesn't like your horse as much as someone else's. I mean WGA actual F.


I never got it either. You want to show Percherons and impress me? Plow a field, and pull a wagon or a horsecar, I don't care how many ribbons ye can put in his mane, or how much powder you can put on it until he/she smells like a boudoir.


----------



## TVC (23 Apr 2017)

Merlump is home.


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2017)

And the next visitor..


----------



## TVC (23 Apr 2017)

Someone is showing off that he has a swanky new camera.


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Someone is showing off that he has a swanky new camera.


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Apr 2017)

I saw a Greenfinch in the garden, today. First one for ages.


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Apr 2017)

Oh, bye the bye, I'm going to Amsterdam for 5 days tomorrow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4773938, member: 9609"]An update on the Swallows, they arrived back home on the 16th, there has been a few going in and out of the garage since then, then today I think two of them have paired up, there has been a lot of the usual high speed flying chasing each other, and they have also been sitting in the back of the garage singing each other swallow songs.
I don't think I am going to make a wildlife camera man but this is the pair of them. (i was crawling along the floor trying not to disturb them
[/QUOTE]
Very chatty aren't they.


----------



## TVC (23 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I saw a Greenfinch in the garden, today. First one for ages.


Our swifts are back, saw them for the first time this year about an hour ago


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> You'd love my friend's Percheron then, he's a bit of a rebel:
> 
> View attachment 349026


I think they all have that streak in them. Rather like beagles, among dogs.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Oh, bye the bye, I'm going to Amsterdam for 5 days tomorrow.


Lucky you....I'm off to Alexandria for the week (work).


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today I have to remove lots of blond hair and dirty footprints from the back of my car.
> 
> View attachment 348938


How did you cook it?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Our swifts are back, saw them for the first time this year about an hour ago


We had a big masonry chimney on the auld house, and we had a flock of swifts that lived in it, year after year. My Dad always said that why we had less bugs, thanks to the swifts. Fastest flying bird around 60mph+


----------



## TVC (23 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> How did you cook it?


Do you not like living?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Do you not like living?


I do now own a Caravan.....


----------



## Haitch (23 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fastest flying bird around 60mph+



Apparently not the fastest bird. The peregrine falcon comes it an number one, faster even than the cheetah, at 200 miles per hour when diving for its prey.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Apr 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Banished to the spare living room by day and spare bedroom by night because I've got manflu......never realised one human body could contain so much fluid (sn*t)



I hope you feel better soon. 



Reynard said:


> Thanks.
> 
> According to some people in the cat fancy, a proper cat is one that wins a lot - not just title classes and Best of Colour, but also Best of Variety and Best in Show... That's the main purpose of the cat. Winning. Not purring me to sleep when I'm feeling rough, or swiping prawns off my plate, or making me laugh when high as a kite on catnip...





Hill Wimp said:


> I feel sorry for such cats. Mine like yours are part of my family for whom I would walk over fire for. Today Henry was helping me in the front garden. Several times he decided to pounce into the bushes as I was cutting them down. More than once he nearly got his nails clipped. I don't care what they look like, where they came from, they are mine



TimmyTheCat is a Red Burmese from a long line of bred Burmese. He's as daft a brush as timid as mouse and very cuddly. He's my mate. 


We've just been to the cinema to see The Founder. It was advertised as showing in English but it was in German, so we left and got a refund.


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Thanks.
> 
> According to some people in the cat fancy, a proper cat is one that wins a lot - not just title classes and Best of Colour, but also Best of Variety and Best in Show... That's the main purpose of the cat. Winning. Not purring me to sleep when I'm feeling rough, or swiping prawns off my plate, or making me laugh when high as a kite on catnip...



The way you describe your cats, they sound like lovely pets, and good company, family almost. If someone is so centred on judging and/or winning, and they make insensitive comments, I would ignore them, politely of course.

Their logic is flawed, as not every cat can be winning prizes all the time. 

I have two cats, Bob, about four years old. He could win prizes for being a nosey parker, and trying to tell everyone that he is hungry. Tasha is about nine years old, and could win prizes for exploring the field at the end of my garden, and also for glaring at, and frightening a Husky dog when she dares to walk past the end of the garden. They were both at the Cats' Protection League when they chose me.


----------



## TVC (23 Apr 2017)

For the Birdman of Stockport


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Lucky you....I'm off to Alexandria for the week (work).


Not in the caravan, I trust?


----------



## tyred (23 Apr 2017)

I should reply to a friend's email but can't be bothered.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2017)

I'm finishing off a good Sunday with a wander round cycle chat and a glass of old speckled hen


----------



## TVC (23 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Do you mean The Tatton Twitcher?


Term officially adopted.


----------



## mybike (23 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> She says she been, she has already done an hour.



Sounds like a reasonable start, you may have to feed and water her tho'


----------



## mybike (23 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The heavens are hellishly helicopterish this morning.



Found a drone in the middle of the pavement last night, put it on a wall. It was sitting there, flashing its lights.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> You'd love my friend's Percheron then, he's a bit of a rebel:
> 
> View attachment 349026


Look at him. You could just hug him. And feed him a carrot.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Apr 2017)

mybike said:


> Found a drone in the middle of the pavement last night, put it on a wall. It was sitting there, flashing its lights.
> 
> View attachment 349148


There is a note in the newsagents window that someone has 'lost' one round here somewhere, you don't live in Leicester do you.


----------



## lutonloony (24 Apr 2017)

Luton weather looking grey today. Off to ASDA and the tip, seems to be today's chores. Not quite sure how that is going to take all day! Although based on previous with mum and step dad, there will be a lot of faffing


----------



## mybike (24 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> There is a note in the newsagents window that someone has 'lost' one round here somewhere, you don't live in Leicester do you.



I'm in Prestatyn at mo.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Apr 2017)

mybike said:


> I
> 
> 
> I'm in Prestatyn at mo.


Probably not the same one then.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I do now own a Caravan.....


You should have bought an old Austin Ambulance, it would have gone down well in Alexandria!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2017)

It is a bit grey here at the mo.
I clicked on a kit on e last night thinking that I wouldn't mind making a different model, but it was only when my receipt came up that I noticed that it was a different scale. I thought for a moment that I must have clicked on the wrong model but when I checked the advert again the picture definitely showed the scale I wanted so I withdrew my purchase. I'm waiting for them to get back to me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You should have bought an old Austin Ambulance, it would have gone down well in Alexandria!


If it came with the young Sylvia Syms I would have....


----------



## mybike (24 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Probably not the same one then.



Don't think they have that much range. I suspect this one got caught by the wind & blown out of range of controller.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> If it came with the young Sylvia Syms I would have....


She can't be trusted, fancy letting go of that starting handle! Boy, did they laugh when they realised they had to wind it back up that hill.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2017)

The company are going to refund my money and change the advert.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2017)

I'm expecting a wheel later!


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Apr 2017)

I've not been posting much in Mundane lately-must try harder.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2017)

Crikey, when you've been the one other family members rely on for mobility, losing virtually all mobility comes as a bit of a shock. I haven't left the flat since Friday. But, I have to bite that supermarket bullet today.


----------



## Speicher (24 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Crikey, when you've been the one other family members rely on for mobility, losing virtually all mobility comes as a bit of a shock. I haven't left the flat since Friday. But, I have to bite that supermarket bullet today.




Could you do it on-line? I know you have to pay a delivery charge, but if you are injured, a supermarket is not the best place to be hobbling around. I can now do my "big" shop in about half an hour, while sat down, as the websites list your favourites and things you have ordered before. Tis also easy to see what you need, and stick to that rather than get carried away buying things that you do not really need. I sometimes use Asda, and sometimes Ocado. 

However, and I may have mentionned this before, I have not been in a supermarket since June 2006! I have ventured into very tiddley small ones, so my opinion is entirely biased.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Why not stick with all that then?



I do, mostly. I only show maybe seven or eight times a year tops. There are some people who show week in, week out, taking their cats abroad etc.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I feel sorry for such cats. Mine like yours are part of my family for whom I would walk over fire for. Today Henry was helping me in the front garden. Several times he decided to pounce into the bushes as I was cutting them down. More than once he nearly got his nails clipped. I don't care what they look like, where they came from, they are mine



My two help me a lot too.  Though sometimes I feel more like when I'm trying to get things done . Occasionally I have to ... 

Showing is the cherry on the icing on the cake for me - I just love to share the girls, simply because they're so special.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think they all have that streak in them. Rather like beagles, among dogs.



Or tortoiseshells amongst cats...


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> TimmyTheCat is a Red Burmese from a long line of bred Burmese. He's as daft a brush as timid as mouse and very cuddly. He's my mate.



Timmy is gorgeous. I do like Burmese


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> The way you describe your cats, they sound like lovely pets, and good company, family almost. If someone is so centred on judging and/or winning, and they make insensitive comments, I would ignore them, politely of course.



I can also vote with my wallet - and not enter shows or classes under those judges again. 



> Their logic is flawed, as not every cat can be winning prizes all the time.



Exactly - they're living, breathing, thinking creatures, not machines. It really does depend on the mindset of the exhibitor, though. A very dear friend has a ginger and white boy who is pretty well much the best household pet show cat in the country. When he's at home, he delights in ratting, beating up the dog (he's bigger than the dog LOL), stealing sausages and generally lording it over the neighbourhood. Oh yes, I also buy him sausages in the reductions LOL...

One of the facets of showing that really gets my goat though, is that with some exhibitors, when their cat stops winning, it gets moved on, usually ending up in rescue, and they go get another one. Happens across the board, whether it's in the household pet section (where I show) or in the various pedigree sections. 



> I have two cats, Bob, about four years old. He could win prizes for being a nosey parker, and trying to tell everyone that he is hungry. Tasha is about nine years old, and could win prizes for exploring the field at the end of my garden, and also for glaring at, and frightening a Husky dog when she dares to walk past the end of the garden. They were both at the Cats' Protection League when they chose me.



Your two sound fabby  All of mine have been from Cats Protection too - I volunteer for my local branch. Lexi is the nosey moo here, and I used to have a black boy called Toby who used to terrorize the neighbourhood dogs. He once biffed the mayor's dog during the pet service in Ely cathedral...


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You need one of these
> 
> View attachment 349209



Oh wow! I could use one of those to go yellow stickering


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You need one of these
> 
> View attachment 349209


Well, I got to the supermarket and set off with sticks in the trolley and hopped into the store. A staff member (Tescos) came up to me and offered use of a scootery thing. I didn't half feel lazy shopping on my arse but they're fun to drive. For a couple of times, I imagine.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Could you do it on-line? I know you have to pay a delivery charge, but if you are injured, a supermarket is not the best place to be hobbling around. I can now do my "big" shop in about half an hour, while sat down, as the websites list your favourites and things you have ordered before. Tis also easy to see what you need, and stick to that rather than get carried away buying things that you do not really need. I sometimes use Asda, and sometimes Ocado.
> 
> However, and I may have mentionned this before, I have not been in a supermarket since June 2006! I have ventured into very tiddley small ones, so my opinion is entirely biased.


I didn't need to do a big enough shop to merit the extra cost but deliveries may be the best option when all the basics run out.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Apr 2017)

We're at the airport, if only there was somewhere I could buy a watch or some luggage.


----------



## Speicher (24 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I didn't need to do a big enough shop to merit the extra cost but deliveries may be the best option when all the basics run out.



Some supermarkets have a £1 delivery charge on possibly a Wednesday. At least I think Asda have that. I use Ocado regularly, for the Rosé Port and Limoncello that I like, and organic paw ridge oats etc. They have given me a "Free" quarterly pass for free deliveries and 10% off some of the big brand items. I keep a close eye on prices for laundry tabs, dishwasher tablets, and coffee, which is where the larger special offers sometimes are. 

I do some of my mother's grocery shopping on line, to be delivered in Coventry. I will under no circumstances, even when hell freezes over, consider taking my mother shopping. Fortunately she has lovely neighbours who fetch milk, bread, cheese and fresh vegetables for her about two or three times a week. That is three neighbours doing a "turn" once a week, not one doing it all.


----------



## Speicher (24 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> We're at the airport, if only there was somewhere I could by a watch or some luggage.





What about perfume? Or chocolates? Milka Chocolate is lovely.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> What about perfume? Or chocolates? Milka Chocolate is lovely.


Oh they've got that all right.


----------



## Speicher (24 Apr 2017)

I bought a watch at Madrid Atocha railway station.


----------



## potsy (24 Apr 2017)

Any of my fellow birders confirm what this is? (Not you @User14044)

My best guess is tree pipit, unless my little book of birds is letting me down.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2017)

Looks like a mistle thrush to me...


----------



## TVC (24 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> We're at the airport, if only there was somewhere I could by a watch or some luggage.


I'd just stick with the massive Toblerone.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> ... paw ridge oats


I just restocked on poor rich oats - must be a different brand.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Looks like a mistle thrush to me...


Yep. Thrush to me too, although I can never remember the difference between the Mistle Thrush and Song Thrush.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Any of my fellow birders confirm what this is? (Not you @User14044)
> 
> My best guess is tree pipit, unless my little book of birds is letting me down.
> 
> View attachment 349246


Have you tried asking @Turdus philomelos ?


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Apr 2017)

Only been back at work for 1 day  already


----------



## hopless500 (24 Apr 2017)

New contact lenses have been ordered. Can't get much less mundane than that!


----------



## hopless500 (24 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Any of my fellow birders confirm what this is? (Not you @User14044)
> 
> My best guess is tree pipit, unless my little book of birds is letting me down.
> 
> View attachment 349246


Song thrush.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Song thrush.


(Pink legs rather than yellow)


----------



## potsy (24 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Looks like a mistle thrush to me...





User14044mountain said:


> Looks like an Anthus Trivialis to me





Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Thrush to me too, although I can never remember the difference between the Mistle Thrush and Song Thrush.





hopless500 said:


> Song thrush.



Mmm, so we are in agreement on a thrush, just which one.

Whichever it is it's a new one to me, although it didn't actually visit the cafe, just loitered outside in the trees.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Any of my fellow birders confirm what this is? (Not you @User14044)
> 
> My best guess is tree pipit, unless my little book of birds is letting me down.
> 
> View attachment 349246


Was it singing? Song thrushes sing in triplets. They're very distinctive.

Edit. Plus mistle thrushes are much much rarer.


----------



## potsy (24 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Was it singing? Song thrushes sing in triplets. They're very distinctive.


It was a bit far away to know, looked quite big though, bigger than the blackbirds which makes me think it might be the mistle?


----------



## hopless500 (24 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> It was a bit far away to know, looked quite big though, bigger than the blackbirds which makes me think it might be the mistle?


10% likelihood mistle. 90% song.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2017)

I thought it were song thrushes that were the rarer ones. Loads of mistle thrushes here - they've been known to strip my 30ft holly tree in a matter of hours...


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2017)

Vegetable crumble and braised chicken thighs here tonight.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> I thought it were song thrushes that were the rarer ones. Loads of mistle thrushes here - they've been known to strip my 30ft holly tree in a matter of hours...


Nope. Mistle thrushes are in long term decline
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/internet/posts/Knowledge-Learning-Product-Curriculum-Refresh


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Apr 2017)

Just been released from a Ginger Ninja snuggle. Everything stops when my two demand a cuddle.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Apr 2017)

Earlier today my colleague mentioned she had seen a documentary about football advertised on the tv for this evening and thought her 11 year old son would be interested in watching it, I asked if it was called something like boy blue? Yes that is it, I then had to explain what it was actually about  no idea how she gets through life not paying attention.


----------



## HertzvanRental (24 Apr 2017)

It is raining in Amsterdam! I don't care!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> How is Henry?



Yep. updates on the wee lad required @Hill Wimp


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> How is Henry?


We are back to the vets on Wednesday morning for more xrays and the results of the main blood tests. He will be in for most of the day as he is being sedated 

He has been on antibiotics and taken them well remaining bouncy and a real chatterbox. His eyes however remain the same with 1/4 of his inner lid covering his eyes and he is quite light sensitive. He is eating and drinking well and spending his nights on the tiles.

Everything still crossed.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> It is raining in Amsterdam! I don't care!


It's raining here too.


----------



## HertzvanRental (24 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's raining here too.


Aaagh, but mine is a more Brexit form of rain!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Apr 2017)

^^^^^^^^^+1


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just been released from a Ginger Ninja snuggle. Everything stops when my two demand a cuddle.


Noted....

(Folks, I may be in deep doo-doo at this point)

:-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> It is raining in Amsterdam! I don't care!


Neither do I, am en-route to Egypt :-/


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Noted....
> 
> (Folks, I may be in deep doo-doo at this point)
> 
> :-)





Fab Foodie said:


> Neither do I, am en-route to Egypt :-/


Very deep!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Apr 2017)

I feel that...

The old(er) people on The Island are intolerant and needlessly aggressive.
The young(er) people on the Island are over-confident and lack self-awareness.


----------



## TVC (24 Apr 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I feel that...
> 
> The old(er) people on The Island are intolerant and needlessly aggressive.
> The young(er) people on the Island are over-confident and lack self-awareness.


Same everywhere isn't it.

Talking of islands, I want to go to Fogo Island.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2017)

Alexandria airport is a complete clusterfark.
Part 1
You need to buy s visa, but you'r not told until you've qued for immigrarion. You then go to buy your visa but they dont take credit cards. Cash only. They tell you to get cash from the cash machine which is past customs, so a security guard has to squeeze you through the assorted chaos to one of 4 cash machines landside, neither if which will give you cash. So you go back to passport control and explain your dilemma. He then writes a note in your passport and tells you to buy one at the bank before leaving. I get my bag and a quick check reveals I have a few Euros. So back up through security, explain to passport guy, go to Visa office where for 25 Euros I obtain a visa. Back to passport guy to stick it over the note he wrote and out of the airport.
Part 2.
You look for the Radisdon Blu guy that is there to collect you.
Nobody in the building.
You go outside qnd there are 3 empty lanes if road end no cars and a load of people behind a barrier apparently waiting. I go over, look around, fend off the local taxi guys, but see no sign. So I cross back to the terminal for safety to call the hotel. I cant get back into the building unless I go through security, so stop alone on the pavement to call the hotel. But the number on their confirmation doesn't work. I manage to get the site in the internet and guess what....no function.
I try a few times to raise my colleague who I eventually wake to contact the hotel. While he dies this I spy a guy back over the road with a sign, finally I have found him. Of course he saw me iver the toads but apparently was not allowed to cross.
Part3
Now in a minibus being bounced to death on the fine roads. In the van arr a couple probably pissed off because tgey have been waiting over an hour since landing to go to the hotel.
It's now 0140 hrs wnd still in the wagon. I have a meeting at a factory at 10am.
It's the glamour you know....


----------



## slowmotion (25 Apr 2017)

Cheer up Fabbers.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq7DGvfnr3U[/media]


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Cheer up Fabbers.
> [media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq7DGvfnr3U[/media]



Marvelous!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Alexandria airport is a complete clusterfark.
> Part 1
> You need to buy s visa, but you'r not told until you've qued for immigrarion. You then go to buy your visa but they dont take credit cards. Cash only. They tell you to get cash from the cash machine which is past customs, so a security guard has to squeeze you through the assorted chaos to one of 4 cash machines landside, neither if which will give you cash. So you go back to passport control and explain your dilemma. He then writes a note in your passport and tells you to buy one at the bank before leaving. I get my bag and a quick check reveals I have a few Euros. So back up through security, explain to passport guy, go to Visa office where for 25 Euros I obtain a visa. Back to passport guy to stick it over the note he wrote and out of the airport.
> Part 2.
> ...


As the French, a people rarely lost for words, would say: ''_oufti!!_''


----------



## TVC (25 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Alexandria airport is a complete clusterfark.
> Part 1
> You need to buy s visa, but you'r not told until you've qued for immigrarion. You then go to buy your visa but they dont take credit cards. Cash only. They tell you to get cash from the cash machine which is past customs, so a security guard has to squeeze you through the assorted chaos to one of 4 cash machines landside, neither if which will give you cash. So you go back to passport control and explain your dilemma. He then writes a note in your passport and tells you to buy one at the bank before leaving. I get my bag and a quick check reveals I have a few Euros. So back up through security, explain to passport guy, go to Visa office where for 25 Euros I obtain a visa. Back to passport guy to stick it over the note he wrote and out of the airport.
> Part 2.
> ...


Think of it as preparation for the travails and frustrations of owning a caravan.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> TimmyTheCat is a Red Burmese from a long line of bred Burmese. He's as daft a brush as timid as mouse and very cuddly. He's my mate.
> 
> 
> We've just been to the cinema to see The Founder. It was advertised as showing in English but it was in German, so we left and got a refund.



You went to the cinema with TimmyTheCat...? Sounds like more than a mate...........then again....


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> What about perfume? Or chocolates? Milka Chocolate is lovely.





CarlP said:


> Oh they've got that all right.



Toblerone, Bensons and Bells have kept the travel retail market going for years, just those three items alone could keep it afloat, munch, smokes an' booze.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2017)

Ice cold in Alex...


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Apr 2017)

I have that sunshine and blue skies too,just not the temperature.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 349292
> Ice cold in Alex...


South Wales looks nice today. Where's the Severn Bridge?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2017)

Morning, it is bright and sunny here.

Have sock manufacturers invented a new dye that changes as soon as they are washed? I have just been searching and found loads of non pairs. I would have had a better chance of finding a Higs Bosun, as a matter of fact I did find a couple of them lurking in the bottom of the laundry basket. I don't know what they were doing there, they were probably just as confused as I was.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2017)

Sunny in Mancland too, no really 

Bad news for me as I said I would hack the grass back if we had a nice day whilst I am off work


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2017)

Fake news alert! I would like to correct my previous statement. I did eventually find a matching pair of socks.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Sunny in Mancland too, no really
> 
> Bad news for me as I said I would hack the grass back if we had a nice day whilst I am off work


----------



## TVC (25 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Sunny in Mancland too, no really
> 
> Bad news for me as I said I would hack the grass back if we had a nice day whilst I am off work


Is the gate ready for painting again too?

I would offer to come round and help, but I know you would refuse.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is the gate ready for painting again too?
> 
> I would offer to come round and help, but I know you would refuse.


Gate's good for at least 5 years, grass is cut so that should be the gardening done for this year 
Looks like I finished just in time, rain clouds are forming


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Cheer up Fabbers.
> [media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq7DGvfnr3U[/media]



What, no Betty?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Any of my fellow birders confirm what this is? (Not you @User14044)
> 
> My best guess is tree pipit, unless my little book of birds is letting me down.
> 
> View attachment 349246


I thought it was a Song Thrush.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Apr 2017)

I'm just popping out to the bank.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm just popping out to the bank.


If they are handing out any free samples I'll have a few notes please?


----------



## TVC (25 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm just popping out to the bank.


well pop it back in again.


----------



## Speicher (25 Apr 2017)

I am waiting for delivery of my new sun lounger. 

When I have finished my tinternet paying of bills etc, I will be having lunch. Then gardening, or something, decisions decisions.


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Apr 2017)

Um. I woke up at 8ish, and decided to have a bit of a snooze before I got up. Next thing I knew it was 11:30. Good job I'm off work...

I've been having a palaver with my laptop charger (I'm here all week, try the fish.). I bought the correct one, so I thought, but when it came the plug was the wrong size. After to-ing and fro-ing with the vendor, sending pictures of chargers, plug ends, etc, I suspect that the charger he sent me was the one he was supposed to send, but it has the wrong plug due to a manufacturing defect. I've sent it back, with the end of the old, broken charger, to see if he can sort me a working replacement.


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2017)

I've just finished laying the new carpet in the box room, I've just got to put the furniture back and the jobs a good un.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2017)

You know that you can get self assembly packs from that Swedish place. Well I've been watching mine for ages now and they still haven't done a thing!


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2017)

Managed to jump start the mower and have begun to make inroads into cutting what passes for grass here. Gonna go out in a bit once I've finished my lunch and see if I can get some more done. Debateable that, given that the clouds are gathering here too...


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are back to the vets on Wednesday morning for more xrays and the results of the main blood tests. He will be in for most of the day as he is being sedated
> 
> He has been on antibiotics and taken them well remaining bouncy and a real chatterbox. His eyes however remain the same with 1/4 of his inner lid covering his eyes and he is quite light sensitive. He is eating and drinking well and spending his nights on the tiles.
> 
> Everything still crossed.



Everything crossed for the Ginga Ninja from everyone here too xxx


----------



## raleighnut (25 Apr 2017)

Lovely and sunny here in Leicester.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2017)

Got my confirmation for the World of Cats entry at the National Pet Show at the ExCel. Am doing the Sunday.

Hopefully Madam will enjoy herself as she loves doing "meet and greet" stuff.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Lovely and sunny here in Leicester.



It's sunny here at the moment too. How long it will stay that way, goodness knows LOL


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> What, no Betty?


IIRC over the years there were several 
Bettys.
What a way to make a living!


----------



## Roadhump (25 Apr 2017)

Nice weather.............................for February.............................never would have believed I would have the heating on in the last week of April.


----------



## postman (25 Apr 2017)

I managed 50 mins on the turbo in the garden,funny weather though.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Nice weather.............................for February.............................never would have believed I would have the heating on in the last week of April.


Just had a massive thunderstorm and hailstorm here, I don't think it's summer yet!!


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2017)

Well, a snow shower interrupted grass cutting this afternoon. It's just raining now, but blimey, it ain't half cold...


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> And the ride happened this morning. Success! Sunny but a bit cold. Everyone had a really good time, it all worked, we did a few laps of the cycle track along the way, and we ended up with a nice snacky lunch (cauliflower cheese croquette, poached egg and Hollandaise; pity about it being served on a piece of slate though). Phew, what a relief.
> 
> View attachment 349346



They run out of plates or something?


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> They run out of plates or something?


Ponces!


----------



## TVC (25 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Ponces!


You called?


----------



## raleighnut (25 Apr 2017)

the weather has gone totally 'Manc' here now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Apr 2017)

It's been a very sunny day on the beach just a bit nippy. 

I have just turned the heating on


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> They run out of plates or something?


They run out of food, more like. Cauliflower cheese?


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I have faced down a rebellion at work and kept the heating firmly off.


Work is like a sweat house it's so warm in the bowels of St Pancras Station.


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Apr 2017)

I have been talking to a young Singaporean student about plastic jeans, introdicing her to the concept of 'mardy', and discussing when to use 'ass' vs 'arse'. How wonderful the Internet is.


----------



## tyred (25 Apr 2017)

I can't remember what I was going to do


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2017)

Now the sun's come out, but it's really black over on the horizon and heading this way. Cats are crashed out like someone's took their batteries out and I'm sat in my onesie watching the snooker. Got soaked putting the mower back in the garage so figured I could get changed into something comfy.

Don't need to cook tonight. Have some chicken thighs left in the fridge and the balance of yesterday's vegetable crumble. All I need to do is fill a plate and pop it in the microwave.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> All I need to do is fill a plate and pop it in the microwave.


Oh, a plate, how quaint


----------



## marknotgeorge (25 Apr 2017)

User said:


> You do realise that you are being groomed by scammers?


I'm safe there. I haven't got anything to scam. Not that I'm being complacent.


----------



## Speicher (25 Apr 2017)

I was trying to do some general sort of household admin type of stuff this morning, but could not find a vital, very vital, Most Important Letter. As luck would have it, I spoke to a very helpful lady at the relevant office, and it is sort of sorted out, without my having The Letter in front of me.

For more months than I care to admit, I have had very good intentions of sorting out my filing cabinet but it is jammed full of papers, and very disorganised. So I decided to start new folders for Important Papers etc, like car tax, MOT and insurance etc, so at least the most recent stuff is organdised and findable. These new folders are labelled and in a large box altogether.

I thought that decades ago, we were supposed to be moving into the paperless age.  If I leave all the paperwork in the cabinet for another two years, perhaps I can just shred it all, rather that needing to look at again.

I can hear you asking if I eventually found that Very Important Letter. Yes I did, in the first place that I looked for it.  How did I miss it the first time around?


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Apr 2017)

I made a Hungarian Goulash tonight.


----------



## Speicher (25 Apr 2017)

An argument is about to start. Bob is sat by my feet on the footstool. Tasha is now sat on my lap. When Bob wakes up and realises she is there, there will be fireworks.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Oh, a plate, how quaint



Oh, I have a stack of slates lurking in the garage if I'm in the mood to be poncy, but they don't exactly fit in the microwave.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I made a Hungarian Goulash tonight.



Oooooo, I like Goulash


----------



## Haitch (25 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oooooo, I like Goulash



My mate Winfried makes the most delicious goulash anyone ever has ever made. Fact. Sorry, Carl.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2017)

Oh bugger. The missus has seen a kitten on facebook and has contacted the seller. It's a 'ragdoll' !

They are bringing it round shortly as the person who did buy it has decided she want's a girl cat (this is a boy). Only down side it's £450 for a cat !!! WTF.

Oh well. We had 3 cats, but are down to just the one now, who is 10. She's a bit of a bruiser at 6kg, but male 'ragdolls' can be 6kg - 9kg - it's one of the biggest domestic cats.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2017)

fossyant said:


> Oh bugger. The missus has seen a kitten on facebook and has contacted the seller. It's a 'ragdoll' !
> 
> They are bringing it round shortly as the person who did buy it has decided she want's a girl cat (this is a boy). Only down side it's £450 for a cat !!! WTF.
> 
> Oh well. We had 3 cats, but are down to just the one now, who is 10. She's a bit of a bruiser at 6kg, but male 'ragdols' can be 6kg and more - it's one of the biggest domestic cats.



I'd stay well clear unless this is from a reputable breeder. £450 is on the cheap side for a ragdoll tbh.

Do ask for a five generation pedigree and the pink slip - if you don't get that, walk away. And if the kitten is less than 13 weeks old, also walk away.

This may be above board, but my alarm bells are ringing if they're bringing the kitten round to yours. Ideally, you should be going to the breeder's place and seeing mum - and dad if this person has their own stud cat, as well as the environment the kitten has come from. My breeder friends give prospective owners a thorough vetting before allowing their kittens to leave.

If your missus is set on a raggie, I can put you in touch with a very good ragdoll breeder based in Manchester xxx if she doesn't have kittens, she'll know someone who will xxx


----------



## raleighnut (25 Apr 2017)

Just had a text from a mate, apparently Robert Cray is on Later with Jools Holland tonight. 

10 pm.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Just had a text from a mate, apparently Robert Cray is on Later with Jools Holland tonight.
> 
> 10 pm.


Superb I will set to record. I love Robert Cray.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Superb I will set to record. I love Robert Cray.


Have you ever seen this,


View: https://youtu.be/fEjzBKo-sxI


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> I'd stay well clear unless this is from a reputable breeder. £450 is on the cheap side for a ragdoll tbh.
> 
> Do ask for a five generation pedigree and the pink slip - if you don't get that, walk away. And if the kitten is less than 13 weeks old, also walk away.
> 
> ...



Cheers for that. They are only bringing it round on the way back from collecting the cat as my wife has asked them. We'd normally go to see them. We aren't sure if it's a full pedigree (hence price), but we can also contact the other sibling's owners. I've never paid any money for our cats, as they were always unexpected arrivals from rescue or friends, so had Heinz 57's 2 x tabbies and one tortie.

It's the missus choice !


----------



## Speicher (25 Apr 2017)

@potsy - look away now please. This is a question for crocheteers please.







When you start the four chains at the start, I presume you join the fourth to the first, and then do three more chains, before starting the trebles. I have always had great difficulty following crochet patterns, but I think I can work this one out. I sometimes feel like a change from knitting. I have done "granny squares", and this looks similar in some ways. 

I have tried to download the pattern from http://lemondedesucrette.com/ without success. Presumably the download clarifies the start.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> @potsy - look away now please. This is a question for crocheteers please.
> 
> View attachment 349395
> 
> ...


I think the 1st 4 are joined as you say Wol, then ch 3 as the first of four tr.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I think the 1st 4 are joined as you say Wol, then ch 3 as the first of four tr.


I was just about to say that


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2017)

fossyant said:


> Cheers for that. They are only bringing it round on the way back from collecting the cat as my wife has asked them. We'd normally go to see them. We aren't sure if it's a full pedigree (hence price), but we can also contact the other sibling's owners. I've never paid any money for our cats, as they were always unexpected arrivals from rescue or friends, so had Heinz 57's 2 x tabbies and one tortie.
> 
> It's the missus choice !



YW xxx

A ragdoll should be either pointed (same as a siamese), mitted (with white feet) or bicolour (with white feet and a white blaze on the face). If it's not colourpointed, it's probably a cross from an oops litter. Or not a raggie at all. You'd be amazed at the number of common garden mogs masquerading as pedigrees LOL

This should be useful:

http://www.gccfcats.org/Cat-Breeds/Ragdoll
http://www.tbrcc.co.uk/

P.S. My friend is on the breeders' list.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Have you ever seen this,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/fEjzBKo-sxI



Not seen that before, great.


----------



## Speicher (25 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I think the 1st 4 are joined as you say Wol, then ch 3 as the first of four tr.



Thank you. I think the last entry on that blog was at the end of last year, which may explain why I cannot download it. From the photo, Sucrette is a man. The link to that site was from Attic 24.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> YW xxx
> 
> A ragdoll should be either pointed (same as a siamese), mitted (with white feet) or bicolour (with white feet and a white blaze on the face). If it's not colourpointed, it's probably a cross from an oops litter. Or not a raggie at all. You'd be amazed at the number of common garden mogs masquerading as pedigrees LOL
> 
> ...


I would love to have a Maine Coon cat but I don't want to remortgage the house.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I think the 1st 4 are joined as you say Wol, then ch 3 as the first of four tr.


Oi! Alien languages are not allowed on CC. I was only just getting over the fact that a ragdoll was a cat and now it's broken out into a combination of strange symbols, numbers and words which usually make sense to me!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I would love to have a Maine Coon cat but I don't want to remortgage the house.
> 
> View attachment 349404


The cat doesn't look all that bothered either!


----------



## raleighnut (25 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I would love to have a Maine Coon cat but I don't want to remortgage the house.
> 
> View attachment 349404


I'd love to be able to afford a Bengal,


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'd love to be able to afford a Bengal,
> 
> 
> View attachment 349405


That's a good looking cat, indeed.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Apr 2017)

Ivan has just been completely enthralled by JainMusic (i think they were called). Very cute


----------



## hopless500 (25 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'd love to be able to afford a Bengal,
> 
> 
> View attachment 349405


Stunning


----------



## Katherine (25 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Just had a massive thunderstorm and hailstorm here, I don't think it's summer yet!!
> 
> View attachment 349344


Definately not summer yet! We had severeal inches of slushy ice on the drive for a few minutes but it melted very quickly.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2017)

@Hill Wimp - you can always go through breed rescue if you're in mind to have a Coonie. Most breed clubs have a welfare and rehoming arm, so well worth a try.  Some of the cats up for rehoming are rescues, others will be retired breeding cats looking for a home.

@raleighnut - same advice applies, but Benglies are a high maintenance breed. They are very active, vocal, very intelligent breed that like to play in water, but can be prone to temperament and digestive issues due to their wild (Asiatic Leopard cat) ancestry. A lot of Bengals end up in rescue because they're not the easiest cats to live with. TBH I'm not a fan of domestic-wild hybrids...

Me? I'm a non-ped person through and through, but love Selkirk Rex, Brits, Nebelungs and Russians...


----------



## Speicher (25 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Thank you. I think the last entry on that blog was at the end of last year, which may explain why I cannot download it. From the photo, Sucrette is a man. The link to that site was from Attic 24.



The photo on Ravelry shows that Sucrette is definitely a lady.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Apr 2017)

Spent this evening finding out some Great War history from my parents, specifically about my grandfathers, neither of whom I ever knew. Discovered that my mum's dad was from Tiverton and served aboard HMS Birkenhead. Not sure if he took part in Jutland but he definitely witnessed the scuttling of the German fleet in Scapa Flow. Dad knows much less about his dad but he was definitely in the Royal Engineers and he thinks he served in the Dardanelles, and possibly Mesopotamia.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2017)

My mouse has decided it no longer wants to scroll. I might try a reboot.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4777007, member: 9609"]havn't been on the bike since last saturday - starting to get the DTs don't know if I can take any more of it[/QUOTE]
You are in good company in here


----------



## raleighnut (25 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> @Hill Wimp - you can always go through breed rescue if you're in mind to have a Coonie. Most breed clubs have a welfare and rehoming arm, so well worth a try.  Some of the cats up for rehoming are rescues, others will be retired breeding cats looking for a home.
> 
> @raleighnut - same advice applies, but Benglies are a high maintenance breed. They are very active, vocal, very intelligent breed that like to play in water, but can be prone to temperament and digestive issues due to their wild (Asiatic Leopard cat) ancestry. A lot of Bengals end up in rescue because they're not the easiest cats to live with. TBH I'm not a fan of domestic-wild hybrids...
> 
> Me? I'm a non-ped person through and through, but love Selkirk Rex, Brits, Nebelungs and Russians...


I've got one that is a high maintenance moggy already, Merlin (he arrived with the name) is a part oriental and very temperamental lad.







He also hates the Camera.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2017)

@Reynard I've now seen the conversation between my missus and the seller. The dad is a champ but the mum cat's grandma was quarter something else that is the other two breeds that are similar. 

The cat was originally sold as a pet only that is great. We aren't interested in a pedigree. The reason we've thought about it is the dog qualities. Our two tabbies were ok but the tortie really doesn't like handling or sitting with you. She is a lovely cat but social interaction at arms length.


----------



## postman (25 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I made a Hungarian Goulash tonight.




Did he/she like it.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2017)

Oh, what a stunning cat @raleighnut


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My mouse has decided it no longer wants to scroll. I might try a reboot.


My mouse now scrolls again. (It's a microsoft mouse so you have to expect microsoftness.)


----------



## slowmotion (25 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> What, no Betty?


Your wish is my command, Oh Master.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srLc6dTsewM[/media]


----------



## lutonloony (25 Apr 2017)

Kitchen walls painted, ceiling tomorrow . Should have been able to do both in a day but step dad was " helping". Still only 3 more days then back to sunny Devon


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2017)

fossyant said:


> @Reynard I've now seen the conversation between my missus and the seller. The dad is a champ but the mum cat's grandma was quarter something else that is the other two breeds that are similar.
> 
> The cat was originally sold as a pet only that is great. We aren't interested in a pedigree. The reason we've thought about it is the dog qualities. Our two tabbies were ok but the tortie really doesn't like handling or sitting with you. She is a lovely cat but social interaction at arms length.



Ah, ok... Sounds reasonable if the kitten is acknowledged as being pet quality and is being sold as non-active.

Ragdolls can be outcrossed to both colourpoint Persians and Siamese. Going by what you say, it's entirely probable that the great grandmother is a colourpoint Persian. Easy enough to tell from the breed number on the paperwork.  The other similar type breed is a Birman. If you are buying, do insist on the paperwork though, for peace of mind if nothing else.

Yes, Torties. Poppy is like that too. And she'll biff me if she thinks I've stepped out of line.  Lexi is the cuddlebum here. She is currently sitting on my shoulder as I'm typing this.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ah, ok... Sounds reasonable if the kitten is acknowledged as being pet quality and is being sold as non-active.
> 
> Ragdolls can be outcrossed to both colourpoint Persians and Siamese. Going by what you say, it's entirely probable that the great grandmother is a colourpoint Persian. Easy enough to tell from the breed number on the paperwork.  The other similar type breed is a Birman. If you are buying, do insist on the paperwork though, for peace of mind if nothing else.
> 
> Yes, Torties. Poppy is like that too. And she'll biff me if she thinks I've stepped out of line.  Lexi is the cuddlebum here. She is currently sitting on my shoulder as I'm typing this.


My 'tortie' is the opposite, a real 'fusspot' in fact too much in that she'll start licking/grooming you before the 'chomp' starts but 2 of the others are also nibblers. Mind you like I've said before Kizzy was far too young to be separated from her mum when she was brought to us (her eyes were still blue) so I think she regards me as her surrogate mum.


----------



## StuAff (25 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not seen that before, great.


Great musician...touring UK next month. Got a couple of his albums on those 'cassette' thingies.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Apr 2017)

After a gruelling hour of online research, I'm still finding it a bit difficult to get excited about aluminium loft ladders.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Apr 2017)

Ooh la la!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Your wish is my command, Oh Master.
> [media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srLc6dTsewM[/media]



A thousand thanks, Efendi


----------



## slowmotion (26 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> A thousand thanks, Efendi


شكرا


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> شكرا


----------



## slowmotion (26 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


>


I'm not exactly fluent......


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2017)

Just seen the pic of Fossy's new cat, very cute 

That's me back to work, I guess the sun can come out now.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Apr 2017)

It's a cold and frosty morning outside.


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Apr 2017)

I am in Amsterdam. Yesterday, I saw a drum kit and a double - bass being transported.


Each on a bicycle!!


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I am in Amsterdam. Yesterday, I saw a drum kit and a double - bass being transported.
> 
> 
> Each on a bicycle!!


When I was 16 I transported a drum kit from the Scout hut in Chertsey to my home 3 miles away on my Kingpin. It was a challenge.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Apr 2017)

Having got us up a 5:30 Nettiethedog has decided to go to bed in the spare room for a kip. #itsdogslife.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2017)

Morning it is very cold out there at the moment. There were patches of white stuff in the grass, hail or snow?


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2017)

Bright breezy and chilly in Coventry this morning, I've had to put the heating on.


----------



## mybike (26 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> And the ride happened this morning. Success! Sunny but a bit cold. Everyone had a really good time, it all worked, we did a few laps of the cycle track along the way, and we ended up with a nice snacky lunch (cauliflower cheese croquette, poached egg and Hollandaise; pity about it being served on a piece of slate though). Phew, what a relief.
> 
> View attachment 349346



It always strikes me that those clearing away anything other than traditional crockery have a harder job of it.


----------



## mybike (26 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> It's a cold and frosty morning outside.


Christmas?


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'd love to be able to afford a Bengal,
> 
> 
> View attachment 349405


Have you seen Catmantoo on Faceache. It's all about Digs and Booker a tabby and a Bengal in Oz. They are gorgeous and do loads of tricks. Their videos are on You Tube.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Apr 2017)

Henry and I are at the vets .


----------



## raleighnut (26 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Have you seen Catmantoo on Faceache. It's all about Digs and Booker a tabby and a Bengal in Oz. They are gorgeous and do loads of tricks. Their videos are on You Tube.


I'm not on farcebook so no I've not. Is there anything on youtube.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry and I are at the vets .


Fingers crossed for the ninja's results.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry and I are at the vets .


----------



## TVC (26 Apr 2017)

Poor Henry, everything crossed for him.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry and I are at the vets .


Good luck Henry.


----------



## perplexed (26 Apr 2017)

The snail on my young specimen Mountain Ash tree was about a foot up the trunk yesterday.

This morning he has ascended another foot.

Working on the assumption he's doing a foot a day, he probably thinks he's going to reach leaf Nirvana on Thursday.

He is very much mistaken.


----------



## roadrash (26 Apr 2017)

good luck henry , paws crossed


----------



## postman (26 Apr 2017)

Postman is going out for a latte.But sadly not on his bike.Don't tell anyone,one of those car thing's.Oh the shame.It's nice here in Leeds.So the turbo is coming out when he gets back.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Just had a text from a mate, apparently Robert Cray is on Later with Jools Holland tonight.
> 
> 10 pm.


Excellent! Saw him live supporting Tina Turner at Wembley in the 80s. It was half emoty until Tina came on when it soon becane rammed, they missed a great performance. Mrs FF went fir Tina, I went for Robert!
I'm such a bad influence....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Just had a text from a mate, apparently Robert Cray is on Later with Jools Holland tonight.
> 
> 10 pm.


Excellent! Saw him live supporting Tina Turner at Wembley in the 80s. It was half empty until Tina came on when it soon became rammed, they missed a great performance. Mrs FF went for Tina, I went for Robert!
I'm such a bad influence....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Superb I will set to record. I love Robert Cray.


Now you tell me ;-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

That


Hill Wimp said:


> I would love to have a Maine Coon cat but I don't want to remortgage the house.
> 
> View attachment 349404


 looks like a made-up cat!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2017)

A long overdue building site update

The 2 tower cores are now complete and they are now fitting the housing blocks around the core.

Each block arrives on a low loader. Each one is a complete room, with electrics and plumbing already built in etc They are lifted into place then slotted together like a giant jigsaw. 

As you can see, the first floor of blocks are in place







The next floor of blocks are now arriving and being hoisted into place.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'd love to be able to afford a Bengal,
> 
> 
> View attachment 349405


That's better.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My mouse has decided it no longer wants to scroll. I might try a reboot.


It's scared by all the cats on here....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

StuAff said:


> Great musician...touring UK next month. Got a couple of his albums on those 'cassette' thingies.


On Vinyl here!


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have you got your coat?


Too hot for that in Egypt....


----------



## raleighnut (26 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Excellent! Saw him live supporting Tina Turner at Wembley in the 80s. It was half empty until Tina came on when it soon became rammed, they missed a great performance. Mrs FF went for Tina, I went for Robert!
> I'm such a bad influence....


I saw him at Glastonbury in 87, stunning.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> On Vinyl here!


Ditto.  

Plus I've got an excellent turntable to play them on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> A long overdue building site update
> 
> The 2 tower cores are now complete and they are now fitting the housing blocks around the core.
> 
> ...


The day before yesterday I was taking a minicab home over the bridge and the cabbie wondered out loud why they'd built it so tall and so narrow. I think I'd managed to get him to see it as the block's backbone by the time we'd reached Deptford High Street. This may be an overly optimistic view of my pedagogic powers.....


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The day before yesterday I was taking a minicab home over the bridge and the cabbie wondered out loud why they'd built it so tall and so narrow. I think I'd managed to get him to see it as the block's backbone by the time we'd reached Deptford High Street. This may be an overly optimistic view of my pedagogic powers.....




We had a visitor to the office who said the same thing. ie That's the thinnest block of flats I've ever seen


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Apr 2017)

18 & 15 score on pop master today.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2017)

I've had a Wood Pigeon fancier in my back garden as there is quite a scattering of feathers on the ground.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2017)

ianrauk said:


> We had a visitor to the office who said the same thing. ie That's the thinnest block of flats I've ever seen


To be fair, that's probably what struck me when I first saw one. Was your visitor a newcomer to London?


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> To be fair, that's probably what struck me when I first saw one. Was your visitor a newcomer to London?




Nope... but had a few beers inside him :-)


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2017)

Serious business going on here..


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2017)

I've had a swimming lesson this morning, the first time I've been in a pool since our lads were small 25-30 years ago. We are now down the club with the rest of the senior citizens.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry and I are at the vets .


I hope Henry finally finds out what's wrong with you....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> I've had a swimming lesson this morning, the first time I've been in a pool since our lads were small 25-30 years ago. We are now down the club with the rest of the senior citizens.



Never too late!


----------



## Katherine (26 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> I've had a swimming lesson this morning, the first time I've been in a pool since our lads were small 25-30 years ago. We are now down the club with the rest of the senior citizens.


You'll be training for a triathlon next! 
That's what are club members seem to do after having swimming lessons.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Plus I've got an excellent turntable to play them on.


Oooo what do you have?
I have my Thorens TD160s with SME series 2 to refurb in Deal at the moment....more fettling!


----------



## raleighnut (26 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oooo what do you have?
> I have my Thorens TD160s with SME series 2 to refurb in Deal at the moment....more fettling!


Thorens TD 166 with a Rega RB250 arm and a Stilton Audio modified Nagaoka MP11 Boron cartridge, usual mods of the foam damping inserts removed from the springs and a flat mat instead of the ridged one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Serious business going on here..
> View attachment 349472


Robins, pigeons, thrushes and now cranes!


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2017)

Mtoto is now here. Very friendly and will follow you round and sit on your knee. He has tried to make friends with Tiggy but she is having none of it. Talk about grumpy.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2017)




----------



## hopless500 (26 Apr 2017)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 349474


Gorgeous


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2017)

Blue tabby colourpoint. Nice wee chap.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Apr 2017)

I have cat pictures....my folks are looking after poppy for a few weeks for my aunt as she probably wouldn't do well in the cattery. She's very very affectionate. Also very very malty. When she shakes there is a cloud of white fur in the air.

She is also very dribbly when being stroked.
















I am now covered in wattle and daub.....I mean slobber and hair.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Apr 2017)

User said:


> The room I work in has five radiators with thermostatic valves. There is also a gate valve that controls the flow for the whole lot, and it is just behind my desk.
> View attachment 349350
> 
> I guess I ought not interfere with it, as some historical heating engineer probably worked hard to balance the whole system for the building, and it might be having consequences that I know nothing about.
> For the last four years it gets shut off the first day I feel hot and back on when people really start moaning in October.



Who'd have thought you would oversee a reign of thermal tyranny....?


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Who'd have thought you would oversee a reign of thermal tyranny....?


Actually, if asked, probably about 95% of those questioned....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Thorens TD 166 with a Rega RB250 arm and a Stilton Audio modified Nagaoka MP11 Boron cartridge, usual mods of the foam damping inserts removed from the springs and a flat mat instead of the ridged one.


Ha! Also removed foam inserts and use a flat heavy rubber mat.
I often wished I'd invested in an RB250 as they are compatible with a wider cartridge range especially MC types. Maybe one day.
Chez Wimpers we need to keep the volume down for the neighbours so no point in big spending until I have the Audiolab and Rogers Studio 1a back in a large room raher rhwn the small Denon system on the sideboard!


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2017)

There's a muntjac in the garden eating my frickin' roses...


----------



## Speicher (26 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Serious business going on here..
> View attachment 349472



I thought you said you were just going to cut the grass. You did not say anything about a new patio.


----------



## TVC (26 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Serious business going on here..
> View attachment 349472


Proper Engineering. Not ours though.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Apr 2017)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 349474


Sqeeeeeeeee

Cuteness overload


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ha! Also removed foam inserts and use a flat heavy rubber mat.
> I often wished I'd invested in an RB250 as they are compatible with a wider cartridge range especially MC types. Maybe one day.
> Chez Wimpers we need to keep the volume down for the neighbours so no point in big spending until I have the Audiolab and Rogers Studio 1a back in a large room raher rhwn the small Denon system on the sideboard!


You best but a big detached house then.

Personally I would go for the no mortgage super efficient little house that is Chez Wimpers and a luxury caravan/motorhome.


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2017)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 349474



Nice cat..
Stupid name..


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Apr 2017)

I saw my friends new motorhome today.

It has secure internal bike storage behind one of the king size beds for 6 bikes


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sqeeeeeeeee
> 
> Cuteness overload



That's why my missus wanted him ! 

Thanks @Reynard for the colouring identification - wasn't going to try myself as not an expert. I believe the full colouring can take a couple of years


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Apr 2017)

What is with the name though?


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sqeeeeeeeee
> 
> Cuteness overload


@Fab Foodie


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Apr 2017)

We have a breeder of Norwegian Forest cats nearby. They are enormous.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Nice cat..
> Stupid name..



It was pre picked by the breeder (Lion King Character). He was originally called Matilda until yesterday  when the vets identified him as a boy, and not a girl, so the breeder had to go and pick the cat up as the original owner wanted a girl.

Apparently these can grow to 7-9kg ! Tiggy is big at 6kg !


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2017)

@Salty seadog - Poppy is a doll  I'd recommend using a fine-tooth wire comb to get the loose hair off her. A flea comb should do.

My Poppy is shedding like the clappers at the moment - I could knit another cat from what I'm combing out of her coat right now.  Lexi goes out more, so she's still hanging onto her coat.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have a breeder of Norwegian Forest cats nearby. They are enormous.
> 
> View attachment 349492



We were thinking of a cat around August after holidays. I'd looked at Norwegian Forest cats, Bengals and ragdolls but they were expensive, and I've never paid for a cat yet. I said to my missus, if you want it, I've not got the money ! 

He does like company, keeps following me round. Tiggy couldn't care less about us, and just scratches the carpet when she wants out or feeding.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2017)

fossyant said:


> It was pre picked by the breeder (Lion King Character). He was originally called Matilda until yesterday  when the vets identified him as a boy, and not a girl, so the breeder had to go and pick the cat up as the original owner wanted a girl.



Getting the plumbing wrong is a common problem, even for breeders... Last year a friend had a singleton kitten in a litter. She called him Eric. When Eric went to the vets for first vaccs, Eric became Erica.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Getting the plumbing wrong is a common problem, even for breeders... Last year a friend had a singleton kitten in a litter. She called him Eric. When Eric went to the vets for first vaccs, Eric became Erica.



Do you have these yourself. Just going to ask about letting them out ! Read they are a bit "laid back" and not road savvy. That said, we are in a quiet cul-de-sac with a field behind us


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have a breeder of Norwegian Forest cats nearby. They are enormous.
> 
> View attachment 349492



About 7kg of cat. Maine Coons are somewhat larger. Quite an armful when stewarding LOL... Lovely cats though.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2017)

fossyant said:


> Do you have these yourself. Just going to ask about letting them out ! Read they are a bit "laid back" and not road savvy. That said, we are in a quiet cul-de-sac with a field behind us



No, I've got two rescue mogs, but through showing (and stewarding at shows) I've got to know folks involved with all sorts of breeds. 

Raggies aren't really known for their brains. Most people I know who have them either don't let them out at all, or have a cat run or secured garden. It just depends what you'd feel comfortable doing where you live.

I had a previous mog as an indoor cat when it wasn't ideal to let him out unsupervised, but he was lead-and-harness trained and we'd go for walks to the local park.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Apr 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> I still haven't seen/had one of those new pound coins... was it just an april fools thing?


As of today, I an confirm that the new pound coins are not, i repeat, are not fake news.

Has anyone tried them in a shopping trolley yet?


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie


No!


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> Please, someone start a separate thread for all the dull cat stuff!


Have to say I was thinking a seperate cat thread is required too...


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

Just rename this mundane cat mews...


----------



## raleighnut (26 Apr 2017)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 349474


----------



## raleighnut (26 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ha! Also removed foam inserts and use a flat heavy rubber mat.
> I often wished I'd invested in an RB250 as they are compatible with a wider cartridge range especially MC types. Maybe one day.
> Chez Wimpers we need to keep the volume down for the neighbours so no point in big spending until I have the Audiolab and Rogers Studio 1a back in a large room raher rhwn the small Denon system on the sideboard!


Standard Thorens 'tweaks', it's easy to fit the Rega as well though you just need to swap the armboard and it is easier on the 160 as with the 166 a small piece has to be removed from the sub-chassis metalwork to fit the armboard (dremell job)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...60-etc&usg=AFQjCNF7g3cz2UtgkvdSYYPuV4DLUx4xTw


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Apr 2017)

Unbeknown to me, tomorrow is Kings Day in Holland. It seems that everybody wears orange, gets ratted and had an all round good time. 


Oh well!!


----------



## TVC (26 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Unbeknown to me, tomorrow is Kings Day in Holland. It seems that everybody wears orange, gets ratted and had an all round good time.
> 
> 
> Oh well!!


Sounds like a plan. Tomorrow is my second birthday too.


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Proper Engineering. Not ours though.


Can't be yours, we only buy 2nd hand stuff from EBay


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Unbeknown to me, tomorrow is Kings Day in Holland. It seems that everybody wears orange, gets ratted and had an all round good time.
> 
> 
> Oh well!!


My Dutch friend Wout goes out there with a few mates and get totally wasted for a few days.....much like he does in Abingdon!


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My Dutch friend Wout goes out there with a few mates and get totally wasted for a few days.....much like he does in Abingdon!


Must be Kings Day every weekend in Deal then


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2017)

Leftovers night here tonight chez Casa Reynard; the last of the spicy braised chicken, vegetable crumble, half a can of baked beans and a cheese and onion focaccia roll. Might have been a plate of random things, but it was very tasty. 

Can start from scratch again tomorrow - have taken a bone-in pork joint out of the freezer. Thinking of doing bbq pulled pork with it...


----------



## TVC (26 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My Dutch friend Wout goes out there with a few mates and get totally wasted for a few days.....much like he does in Abingdon!


If I lived in Abingdon I would get wasted too.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> If I lived in Abingdon I would get wasted too.


You wouldn't be allowed in ;-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Must be Kings Day every weekend in Deal then


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2017)

My double Mojito is going down nicely and when finished it will be time to climb the wooden steps to Bedfordshire....


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2017)

Most of winter is now in vacuum bags.


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You wouldn't be allowed in ;-)


Don't be silly, even I've been there, more than once


----------



## TVC (26 Apr 2017)

potsy said:


> Don't be silly, even I've been there, more than once


That's it, Abingdon, when Didcot is a little too up market for you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2017)

I've just come back from my brother's wake. I haven't seen the pub that busy since the 1980s. And I managed to walk around my living room crutchless. More one-and-a-half footed than the normal variety but definitely better than one-footed hopping with sticks.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Apr 2017)

There is a covering of something white and glistening on my shed roof 

I think @screenman fibbed. He just sent winter packing down South.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> There is a covering of something white and glistening on my shed roof
> 
> I think @screenman fibbed. He just sent winter packing down South.


Better get your skates on then....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That's it, Abingdon, when Didcot is a little too up market for you.


Ouch! That was a low punch!


----------



## summerdays (27 Apr 2017)

I've just been down to grab my coffee... it's been cold overnight, looks frosty out and each radiator is a little oasis of warmth... (I must get around to turning the thermostat down AFTER this cold snap)


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2017)

Morning, it's a bit frisk and brosty out there!


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2017)

I've forgotten what I was going to say.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2017)

Why is Rick Astley singing away in my head? Something about making this a better place! I hope he doesn't do any tidying up whilst he's in there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it's a bit frisk and brosty out there!


A definite ill in the chair.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Why is Rick Astley singing away in my head? Something about making this a better place! I hope he doesn't do any tidying up whilst he's in there.


On the bright side, he's never gonna give you up, never going to let you down etc....


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Apr 2017)

Next doors ugly pine trees are supposed to be coming down today.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> On the bright side, he's never gonna give you up, never going to let you down etc....



I assume that'll be the last we hear from you today....

That would have worn me out too....


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Apr 2017)

The Herne Bay branch of the Orange army is about to move!


----------



## roadrash (27 Apr 2017)

Today I have been married 27 years , is this news mundane enough


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> The Herne Bay branch of the Orange army is about to move!



Where are you staying?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> Today I have been married 27 years , is this news mundane enough


Congratulations.


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Where are you staying?


Our hotel is alongside the Amstel. We are planning to go to the Vondelpark today. Worth seeing in it's own right, but apparently loads of Kings Day stuff going down.
Tonight, we are having a Rijsttafel !!!


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Our hotel is alongside the Amstel. We are planning to go to the Vondelpark today. Worth seeing in it's own right, but apparently loads of Kings Day stuff going down.
> Tonight, we are having a Rijsttafel !!!



Hope the Rijsttafel is a good one, they are not too keen on flavour in the netherlands.

If you get the chance and fancy a quieter local with very easy on the eye scenery get out north to Edam, Volendam and Markam or Hoorn. Quiet but quaint towns.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4778417, member: 9609"]this is a very bad time of year for taking down trees as it is the hight of the bird nesting season, can you be absolutely 100% certain no birds are nesting? can the job not wait until late summer?[/QUOTE]
It's got nowt to do with me, not my trees.


----------



## mybike (27 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Why is Rick Astley singing away in my head? Something about making this a better place! I hope he doesn't do any tidying up whilst he's in there.



Someone keeps telling me they can boogy, whatever that is.


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Hope the Rijsttafel is a good one, they are not too keen on flavour in the netherlands.
> 
> If you get the chance and fancy a quieter local with very easy on the eye scenery get out north to Edam, Volendam and Markam or Hoorn. Quiet but quaint towns.


Thanks. We are back home tomorrow and this week is the first time I have been back to Amsterdam for yonks! 
Plan to return when I shall cast my net wider.


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> Today I have been married 27 years , is this news mundane enough


Well Done, happy anniversary.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> One for the Tatton Twitcher
> 
> View attachment 349434


Is it trying to swallow something?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2017)

I just remembered what I was going to say.
The Royal Scott steam engine went through yesterday evening. I was a little bit late getting to my viewing spot after driving my wife back from Swindon. 
I think that a small helicopter was filming the train's journey as the noise of that masked that of the steam engine which took me totally by surprise so I didn't have my camera ready.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> It's got nowt to do with me, not my trees.


Not your birds either, but that doesn't stop people wanting them to thrive.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> Today I have been married 27 years , is this news mundane enough


Congratulations.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Apr 2017)

User said:


> The generator is the thing the size of the Fabbers & Wimpers caravan in the garden.
> View attachment 349571
> 
> A digger is coming to take up some of the pavement and, with a bit of luck, run a new main into the house.



Is this the rest of the office bods setting up their own heating system....?


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Not your birds either, but that doesn't stop people wanting them to thrive.


Perhaps you'd like to take the matter up with my next door neighbour.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> It would be a bit easier for you to do that, surely?



Of course it would but I won't.


----------



## Speicher (27 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sounds like a plan. Tomorrow is my second birthday too.



Your second birthday?


HertzvanRental said:


> Thanks. We are back home tomorrow and this week is the first time I have been back to Amsterdam for yonks!
> Plan to return when I shall cast my net wider.



Have they finished all the excavations/building etc for the underground railway line that goes under the broad wide street in the centre of Amsterdam? When I was there they were in the middle of a massive "cut and cover" job, which should be finished now.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Your second birthday?
> 
> 
> Have they finished all the excavations/building etc for the underground railway line that goes under the broad wide street in the centre of Amsterdam? When I was there they were in the middle of a massive "cut and cover" job, which should be finished now.



I was a regular visitor from 2008 until last year. It was an ever ongoing project for the last 5 years or so it seemed.


----------



## Roadhump (27 Apr 2017)

I am sat invigilating in an exam at the moment, more bored than a really bored person. I am having a bet with myself as to which student will finish first, put their head on the desk and go to sleep. As long as they don't snore it's not a problem.


----------



## Speicher (27 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I was a regular visitor from 2008 until last year. It was an ever ongoing project for the last 5 years or so it seemed.



The building works did not spoil my visit, but I would like to see Amsterdam again when they have finished. Leiden was a very quiet quaint town.


----------



## Roadhump (27 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> Today I have been married 27 years , is this news mundane enough


Happy anniversary and congratulations


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2017)

Sat in the cafe with hot toast marmalade and a hot coffee, its  out there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2017)

Our local Aldi has their bicycle stuff in store this week, I may buy a stand.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2017)

Do cats get Alzheimers? We heard Gwen yelling her head off again so I went upstairs to find out what the matter was. This time she was sat in front of the mirror yelling at some strange cat that refused to go away.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Apr 2017)

Fish and chip Thursday


----------



## hopless500 (27 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Do cats get Alheimers? We heard Gwen yelling her head off again so I went upstairs to find out what the matter was. This time she was sat in front of the mirror yelling at some strange cat that refused to go away.


Yes they do. Our friend's cat goes upstairs and yells because she thinks she's lost.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Apr 2017)

The neighbour's tree surgeons have not turned up.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> The neighbour's tree surgeons have not turned up.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4778627, member: 9609"]I think the warmer weather is just arriving, yesterday was cold (couldn't have been better for cycling, 6 above but warm sunshine, 60 mile in 9 hours down in northumberland) it is up to 15 already today here.[/QUOTE]
Hopefully it'll start warming up again down here soon, we're still suffering that 'band' of cold air.


----------



## GM (27 Apr 2017)

I'm over in Northern Ireland at the moment. Been Internet free for the last week, so just catching up and I noticed a few of you mentioned Robert Cray, well well well guess who I'm going to see tonight in Belfast


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Apr 2017)

GM said:


> I'm over in Northern Ireland at the moment. Been Internet free for the last week, so just catching up and I noticed a few of you mentioned Robert Cray, well well well guess who I'm going to see tonight in Belfast


 Daniel O'Donnell?


----------



## GM (27 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> Daniel O'Donnell?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Apr 2017)

GM said:


> I'm over in Northern Ireland at the moment. Been Internet free for the last week, so just catching up and I noticed a few of you mentioned Robert Cray, well well well guess who I'm going to see tonight in Belfast


You lucky man. Enjoy.


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4778627, member: 9609"]I think the warmer weather is just arriving, yesterday was cold (couldn't have been better for cycling, 6 above but warm sunshine, 60 mile in 9 hours down in northumberland) it is up to 15 already today here.[/QUOTE]


I'll be glad when the warm weather arrives. 54 miles in 4 hours, a lot of it slogging into a bitter cold breeze, I had to wear overshoes and a winter jacket this morning as it was only 6 or 7 degrees when I set out. Last Sundays ride was similar, just a tad warmer


----------



## TVC (27 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> Your second birthday?


Yes, 11 years ago today I woke up.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> Today I have been married 27 years , is this news mundane enough



Congratulations!


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Do cats get Alheimers? We heard Gwen yelling her head off again so I went upstairs to find out what the matter was. This time she was sat in front of the mirror yelling at some strange cat that refused to go away.



Yes they do xxx How old is Gwen? Maybe a vet check might be in order?


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2017)

Someone must have given me their lurgies on Saturday. Have had a small sinusitis flare-up and simply feel ghastly; cold, shivery and just feel really bleurgh.

But I do have to go out into town this afternoon as my railcard needs renewing.

In other mundanities, it's been raining all day here.


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Apr 2017)

The future is Orange!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Someone must have given me their lurgies on Saturday. Have had a small sinusitis flare-up and simply feel ghastly; cold, shivery and just feel really bleurgh.
> 
> But I do have to go out into town this afternoon as my railcard needs renewing.
> 
> In other mundanities, it's been raining all day here.


I'm just watching the tour of Romandy and it's all snowy there. Wet snowy. Nasty. 

Hope your cold leaves you soon.


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Apr 2017)

With culture!


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Apr 2017)

And transport!


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Apr 2017)

What a mad day! The whole of Amsterdam become a gigantic boot-fair!! Traditionally, this is the day that the Dutch get rid of their surplus "stuff". Stalls in the streets, parks, everywhere! The canals are full of boats, the crews of which are in various states of inebriation!! Great atmosphere and great to be involved with it.

And orange everywhere!


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> Yes they do xxx How old is Gwen? Maybe a vet check might be in order?


She is 16, her brother only made to 15 as he had paralysis in his spine due to arthritis. My old cats which lived outside in a shed, caught rabbits, rats and mice and had loads of kittens lived into their 20's.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> View attachment 349600
> The future is Orange!!


Have you bumped into Wout yet?


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2017)

User said:


> 38C in Delhi this afternoon...


30 in Alexandria.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2017)

Drive-in goat butchers....


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Have you bumped into Wout yet?


No doubt! I've bumped into so many people that he must have been one of them!! He spoke well of you!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Contemplation
> View attachment 349608


Probably thinking 'I wonder what Reg is up to today"....


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Om mani padme hum...


Indeedy...it's a nice sunny afternoon for catching up on a bit of Mundanity!


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm just watching the tour of Romandy and it's all snowy there. Wet snowy. Nasty.
> 
> Hope your cold leaves you soon.



Thanks  

My get-up-and-go has been AWOL for longer than I'd like. If anyone finds it, can they please return it, as I'd rather like it back.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Apr 2017)

It is raining on the beach.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2017)

It's stopped raining here.


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Apr 2017)

The Rijsttafel exercise had been completed!! No expert,@Saltyseadog but it sure tasted fine to me! Home by train tomorrow- shall probably sleep most of it!! Great week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> The Rijsttafel exercise had been completed!! No expert,@Saltyseadog but it sure tasted fine to me! Home by train tomorrow- shall probably sleep most of it!! Great week.


For them's what understand a bit of Dutch, ''tafel'' has got to be ''table'' cos it's the same in German - is Rijs derived from Reich, sort of meaning ''ruler(s)''?


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2017)

Waiting to come home after 3 long days. My flight is at 0300 to IST and then 0745 back to LHR arriving 0950. Oh what a night....


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Waiting to come home after 3 long days. My flight is at 0300 to IST and then 0745 back to LHR arriving 0950. Oh what a night....


And no booze cos you're driving at the other end ?


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2017)

Lovely american-inspired supper here tonight; bbq pulled pork, jacket spuds and coleslaw. And there's a piece of chocolate cheesecake tucked away in the fridge for later. Everything bought on YS, cost to me, less than a bag of crisps a head. 

In other mundanities, Lexi's obsession with baskets continues...


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2017)

User said:


> How long a wait at Istanbul?


1 hour 45...


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> And no booze cos you're driving at the other end ?


Correct!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Unlucky, not enough for anything of any use.


....except get my next flight! Pretty useful....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

Unexpected baggage in the chaos area....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

....and, in other news, I have accidentally swallowed my chewing gum.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> 1 hour 45...





Fab Foodie said:


> ....and, in other news, I have accidentally swallowed my chewing gum.


Look on the bright side Fabbers, it could have been a pair of powerful neodymium magnets. What happens is that they each end up in a different part of the small intestine......and get attracted to each other, perforating the gut in the process. Google "Buckyballs".


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Look on the bright side Fabbers, it could have been a pair of powerful neodymium magnets. What happens is that they each end up in a different part of the small intestine......and get attracted to each other, perforating the gut in the process. Google "Buckyballs".


Ahhh, Buckminster Fullerine!


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2017)

And a half hour delay


----------



## slowmotion (28 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ahhh, Buckminster Fullerine!


I built a geodesic dome once. Bucky was held up to be some kind of deity amongst stoned-out techies at the time. The cult of personality was big back then.


----------



## GM (28 Apr 2017)

I've had a great night out.......


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I built a geodesic dome once. Bucky was held up to be some kind of deity amongst stoned-out techies at the time. The cult of personality was big back then.


He taught at my university. A few years before I was there, though. He also built some geodesic homes in Carbondale, now they have big high fences around them, to discourage quite so much onlooking.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2017)

I got one of the bike stands at Aldi.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> And a half hour delay


Eh wha?
We're boarding the IST flight now....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

GM said:


> I've had a great night out.......
> 
> View attachment 349677


How cool is that?
Lucky GM :-)


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Waiting to come home after 3 long days. My flight is at 0300 to IST and then 0745 back to LHR arriving 0950. Oh what a night....


..symps!


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Eh wha?
> We're boarding the IST flight now....


Showing half hour runway departure. T2 arrival, baggage 10


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Showing half hour runway departure. T2 arrival, baggage 10


Thanks!
Keep me posted :-)


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2017)

Current Weather Conditions
60° F (15° C)
Wind: NNW 8 mph
Visibility: 6 miles

Equipment: Boeing 777-300ER


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

All aboard for Istanbul anyhow....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Current Weather Conditions
> 60° F (15° C)
> Wind: NNW 8 mph
> Visibility: 6 miles
> ...


Laters :-)


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Waiting to come home after 3 long days. My flight is at 0300 to IST and then 0745 back to LHR arriving 0950. *Oh what a night.*...


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLBKOcUbHR0


----------



## slowmotion (28 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Eh wha?
> We're boarding the IST flight now....


[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU5buMgojTo[/media]


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

Bounced down and now on the stand....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I bumped into the Dalai Lama after breakfast. He's staying in our hotel.


He just mentioned he saw you on a thread over on Bhuddist-Chat forum....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

Feck! Had to run....not good for me really, got to security at Transfers ans saw the board the other side showing 'Boarding'. Arse! Fortunately only had light computer bag. Not great first thing in the morning :-(
Early call due to extra security.....

To top it all, last seat on the plane right by the bog door.

Oh well, on my way home to @Hill Wimp :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

3 hours 30 to blighty


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Apr 2017)

It's raining.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's raining.


Not here it's not...........sorry 

I am about to head out for an early tootle.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's raining.


Bu99er....


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bu99er....


Nice and sunny and dry now so you can ride to the pub


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2017)

Morning, my wife wants to drag me off to a yoga class. We have never yogged before. Where are the fairies when you need them?


----------



## Katherine (28 Apr 2017)

Yay, it's a Friday before a bh weekend!! 
Just eaten an apple for breakfast. I couldn't face my normal large serving of cereal, still feeling full from last night. Miss K was home so we hit the Trafford Centre and I actually bought a dress for young Mr K's wedding in July then we had lovely birthday Italian meal with the rest of the family, then we came back for large pieces of wonderful lemon birthday cake that Miss K had made.


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, my wife wants to drag me off to a yoga class. We have never yogged before. Where are the fairies when you need them?



Do you know which type? I do yoga, gentle hatha, lots of assorted Stretches and meditation to finish off. We also chat and have a laugh during the class. I find it very enjoyable.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2017)

I saw a starling in our back garden this morning  haven't see 1 of those for a very long time


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Correct!


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It sounds like a nice day is being planned at Wimpy Towers


Some of us have to work, some just dump their bags and tootle off on their Brompton to the pub to be scooped up later


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Apr 2017)

User said:


> What, not even put their laundry in the machine to wash and have a shower?


----------



## gaz71 (28 Apr 2017)

Im getting whats left of my hair cut later.


----------



## TVC (28 Apr 2017)

Three hours of work left until the bank holiday.

Mundane with double pike.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

About to disembark onto terra cognito....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I am a bit concerned about the electric teams' thinking. They are digging outside the side of the house to find the point where the casing makes the turn. My suggestion that we measure inside from edge of door to casing inside, and then measure the same distance outside, was greeted as revolutionary.


Have they tried just poking a long stick up the hole to see if anything dislodges?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2017)

gaz71 said:


> Im getting whats left of my hair cut later.


By coincidence, I have a cut on my left ear, which is left of my hair.


----------



## postman (28 Apr 2017)

Adonis i tell you.I have the body of a God.I exercise with light weights,i do leg exercises.I have been sat outside doing miles on my turbo.I have managed 12-55 miles rides so far this March- April.
I eat well don't smoke don't drink,health reasons for that.
But this morning i have come down with the lurgy.HOW ,i was looking forward to a little tootle on Saturday morning.Not now.Sore throat,ear ache bunged up.
INFAMY,INFAMY they have all got it in for me.Supermarkets and coffee shops full of people filled with bugs and germs.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2017)

User said:


> It is about 10-15m


Join a couple of sticks together then with tie-wraps....tsk.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Apr 2017)

Body of a God? Me too!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I saw a starling in our back garden this morning  haven't see 1 of those for a very long time


I see thousands, every day, Invasive species over here. Some fellow thought it a good idea to introduce all the birds from Shakespeare into Central Park, NYC. The starlings made quite a go of it.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> Do you know which type? I do yoga, gentle hatha, lots of assorted Stretches and meditation to finish off. We also chat and have a laugh during the class. I find it very enjoyable.


I was out numbered! It was called Yoga flow. I spent most of the time either looking at the floor or around the room to see if I was doing it right. I could do some things and found that I wasn't bendy in the right places for others. And the breathing, well that went out of the window completely. I enjoyed some of it and I am starting to ache a bit.
I used to do Aikido many years ago so I'm a bit used to bouncing around on a mat and it brought back the urge to do some break falls. Perhaps a bit later.


----------



## Katherine (28 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I saw a starling in our back garden this morning  haven't see 1 of those for a very long time


Nor have I now you mention it.


----------



## potsy (28 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Three hours of work left until the bank holiday.
> 
> Mundane with double pike.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2017)

User said:


> It's raining in Delhi. It's still 38C though...


Sticky!


----------



## hopless500 (28 Apr 2017)

Time for a Rocky


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I was out numbered! It was called Yoga flow. I spent most of the time either looking at the floor or around the room to see if I was doing it right. I could do some things and found that I wasn't bendy in the right places for others. And the breathing, well that went out of the window completely. I enjoyed some of it and I am starting to ache a bit.
> I used to do Aikido many years ago so I'm a bit used to bouncing around on a mat and it brought back the urge to do some break falls. Perhaps a bit later.



Its a bit more energetic than Hatha


----------



## TVC (28 Apr 2017)

We are home and fed, today's mundane chores include paying for the holiday and booking Merlump into the vets for her MOT.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2017)

I have managed to get a pair of sandals over my cast and, as my foot felt more stable, I tried driving. With a little discomfort and a gentle bump against a bollard I was able to drive safely and smoothly. Real progress! I'll try the turbo tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2017)

postman said:


> Adonis i tell you.I have the body of a God.I exercise with light weights,i do leg exercises.I have been sat outside doing miles on my turbo.I have managed 12-55 miles rides so far this March- April.
> I eat well don't smoke don't drink,health reasons for that.
> But this morning i have come down with the lurgy.HOW ,i was looking forward to a little tootle on Saturday morning.Not now.Sore throat,ear ache bunged up.
> INFAMY,INFAMY they have all got it in for me.Supermarkets and coffee shops full of people filled with bugs and germs.
> View attachment 349685



Sounds like what I've got. 

Must be doing the rounds.


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2017)

Computer table is being tidied this afternoon, skips due about now  Where does it all come from?


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2017)

I need to go and bring in a new box of cat food from the garage.


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2017)

changed my mobile phone provider and signed up for Plusnet mobile last weekend, their internet went down tuesday, back up wednesday, its gone down again today. Thats more time offline in a week than EE and Tesco combined over many years, I might be moving on very quickly.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2017)

I have put my washing out although I doubt it will dry much.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2017)

TVC has booked madam in for her check up and jabs, fingers crossed they don't go on about her weight, she isn't fat


----------



## marknotgeorge (28 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Just the small matter of the backfilling team to come next week, after which they can take the generator away. I reckon it will be stolen by then.



You know some likely lads?


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2017)

A new buyer started with us on Tuesday, she is very bubbly and she and her husband get out there and do stuff, travel so she is like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## marknotgeorge (28 Apr 2017)

I rode into town to find something nice to eat. By the time I got there, it was lunchtime and everywhere was too busy. So I rode towards Markeaton Park, but it looked like the cafe in the Orangery was closed (it probably wasn't). I then went on the bridleway towards Kedleston Hall. The sign at the entrance said the hall was closed today, and I saw a splendid Armstrong Siddeley wedding car heading to the Hall. I figured the cafe was closed and cycled to the other entrance towards home. The sign at that entrance said the restaurant was open. Heigh ho. I've eaten some bourbon biscuits, and I'm still hungry.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Apr 2017)

A well earned beer....pint of Jennings via ferrata


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> TVC has booked madam in for her check up and jabs, fingers crossed they don't go on about her weight, she isn't fat


I'll bet they suggest feeding her on their special 'diet' food that is 3 times the price of normal cat food.


----------



## TVC (28 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'll bet they suggest feeding her on their special 'diet' food that is 3 times the price of normal cat food.


They have done that before.


In other news, we have new neighbours.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'll bet they suggest feeding her on their special 'diet' food that is 3 times the price of normal cat food.



We already give her 'light' biscuits that are supposed to contain less fat and calories than normal biscuits and we weigh out her daily portion every evening so we know how much she has.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2017)

meta lon said:


> A well earned beer....pint of Jennings via ferrata
> 
> View attachment 349786


What do the numbers mean?


----------



## TVC (28 Apr 2017)

@Fab Foodie and @Hill Wimp I've just found a nice holiday video for you, the last bit even features a Dacia and bikes.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We already give her 'light' biscuits that are supposed to contain less fat and calories than normal biscuits and we weigh out her daily portion every evening so we know how much she has.


Does she go out and if so does she have another 'home' with a servant.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Early night for us tonight. Tomorrow is an early train to Kalka and then the Hill Railway to Shimla (5 hours to go from Kalka to Shimla).


It would be nice to have pictures. I hear both the rolling stock and the landscape are picturesque in the extreme.


----------



## TVC (28 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Does she go out and if so does she have another 'home' with a servant.


She goes out, but isn't getting fed else where. She isn't fat, it's just one vet trying to push product.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Apr 2017)

User said:


> Early night for us tonight. Tomorrow is an early train to Kalka and then the Hill Railway to Shimla (5 hours to go from Kalka to Shimla).


Ooo that's the English summer place and superb tea plantations.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> She goes out, but isn't getting fed else where. She isn't fat, it's just one vet trying to push product.


My vet reckons anything over 3.5 k for a female is overweight. Sasha is just about 3k. She is tiny.

However Henry who is a real skinny minny as Hop will attest to is 5.2k


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> It would be nice to have pictures. I hear both the rolling stock and the landscape are picturesque in the extreme.


There was a fab series on the BBC about the hill railways and stations.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> My vet reckons anything over 3.5 k for a female is overweight. Sasha is just about 3k. She is tiny.
> 
> However Henry who is a real skinny minny as Hop will attest to is 5.2k



3.5 kg for a neutered female cat is just below average. But then it does depend on breed, body shape and overall fitness.

Lexi weighs 3.9 kg, but other than her wee jelly belly, it's all muscle. She's a very cobby, solid little cat. Poppy weighs 4.7 kg, but she's bigger than Lexi by some margin and has a more "foreign" body type. When they're stood side by side you don't half see the difference. But neither are overweight.

A friend has a neutered adult girlie who only weighs 2.9 kg soaking wet. But this tortie madam puts all the other cats and the dog firmly in their place.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2017)

Gawd knows what Kizzy weighs but she ain't skinny,


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2017)

Reynard said:


> 3.5 kg for a neutered female cat is just below average. But then it does depend on breed, body shape and overall fitness.
> 
> Lexi weighs 3.9 kg, but other than her wee jelly belly, it's all muscle. She's a very cobby, solid little cat. Poppy weighs 4.7 kg, but she's bigger than Lexi by some margin and has a more "foreign" body type. When they're stood side by side you don't half see the difference. But neither are overweight.
> 
> A friend has a neutered adult girlie who only weighs 2.9 kg soaking wet. But this tortie madam puts all the other cats and the dog firmly in their place.



Our last cat could eat for England and not gain a pound, could be due to having Siamese heritage. This 1 is broad, not skinny in any way so yes she will weigh a bit more but like other animals and humans, all are different.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> Oh good, more dull cat stuff.


I think it's the fur that stops them shining.


----------



## summerdays (28 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have put my washing out although I doubt it will dry much.


You've just reminded me mine is still out.... err I'll be back in a bit.....


----------



## hopless500 (28 Apr 2017)

3 more just for @User13710


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2017)

Here are 4 of mine just to cheer @User13710 up a bit more,


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Apr 2017)

Slawshed. Agin. Well, tipsy anyway.


----------



## TVC (28 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> Thanks. I really don't like cats, just for the record. Filthy creatures.


How are you with dogs?


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2017)

And my two just to liven up your evening @User13710


----------



## potsy (28 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> Thanks. I really don't like cats, just for the record. Filthy creatures.


And yet you hide it so well.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Apr 2017)

I wandered down to the fence and a whole field of Monmouth's finest came over to say hello


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I wandered down to the fence and a whole field of Monmouth's finest came over to say hello
> View attachment 349858
> View attachment 349859


That looks like Red Brand fence and barbed wire. My father drew wire there.


----------



## bladesman73 (29 Apr 2017)

User13710 said:


> Thanks. I really don't like cats, just for the record. Filthy creatures.


 really? i have 4 of them and they're cleaner than any dog i've had. they're also very friendly unlike you


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> Its a bit more energetic than Hatha


I don't know if I would call it energetic, it was more of a case of my bits don't bend that way. I'm not very bendy in the touchy toes direction but I can hold my ankles and bend backwards in an arched bow way.
I wasn't sure if that was the name of your type of Yoga or that the spell checker thing had intervened and changed your worms.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just bought some new toothpaste.......I'm looking forward to using it
> 
> View attachment 349778


Sounds lovely! What attracted you to that particular variety?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2017)

Change of subject. My SIL has popped down for a few days and has brought her dog with her. The cats are now hiding.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2017)

How about Sea Monkeys as pets. My daughter had some when she was young, they don't do an awful lot, Sea Monkeys that is apart from swim around.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just bought some new toothpaste.......I'm looking forward to using it
> 
> View attachment 349778


Hey, where did you get that? Want!
I've still got a tube of 'Darkie' somewhere...


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I don't know if I would call it energetic, it was more of a case of my bits don't bend that way. I'm not very bendy in the touchy toes direction but I can hold my ankles and bend backwards in an arched bow way.
> I wasn't sure if that was the name of your type of Yoga or that the spell checker thing had intervened and changed your worms.



Have a look at this

https://www.verywell.com/what-is-hatha-yoga-3566884


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2017)

User said:


> They are useless at guarding the house


I don't know, they can give you a nasty stare if you happen to have a powerful microscope.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Apr 2017)

packing for Paris.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2017)

Just had brekkie in the garden






Now sat digesting with the warm sun on my face and a light cool breeze.
Cycling into town soon for odds and sods and some more retro kitchenware for Mavis.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> packing for Paris.


I thought she already had staff for that.....


----------



## mybike (29 Apr 2017)

Back home with my hair cut.


----------



## mybike (29 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> Computer table is being tidied this afternoon, skips due about now  Where does it all come from?



I must have a table, else everything would be on the floor.


----------



## mybike (29 Apr 2017)

meta lon said:


> A well earned beer....pint of Jennings via ferrata
> 
> View attachment 349786



34k steps? I make that about 17miles. You've certainly earned something.


----------



## TVC (29 Apr 2017)

bladesman73 said:


> really? i have 4 of them and they're cleaner than any dog i've had. they're also very friendly unlike you


Having met TMN more than once I can say you are talking rubbish. Not the best way to introduce yourself to this thread perhaps.


----------



## TVC (29 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> How about Sea Monkeys as pets. My daughter had some when she was young, they don't do an awful lot, Sea Monkeys that is apart from swim around.


I can beat that, Lu had stick insects. Not only did they do nothing, but you couldn't see them either.


----------



## TVC (29 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just had brekkie in the garden
> 
> View attachment 349870
> 
> ...


Beer and steak for breakfast? Like your style.


----------



## mybike (29 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just had brekkie in the garden
> 
> View attachment 349870
> 
> ...



Breakfast, but not in the garden.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Apr 2017)

The Fragrant MrsP and I have been out in a bike ride for breakfast at the garden centre, we are now home and TimmyTheCat was very pleased to see us.


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Apr 2017)

Mornings!
I have been working in a somewhat dusty environment all week. I feel like I'm coughing up concrete.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Apr 2017)

bladesman73 said:


> really? i have 4 of them and they're cleaner than any dog i've had. they're also very friendly unlike you





The Velvet Curtain said:


> Having met TMN more than once I can say you are talking rubbish. Not the best way to introduce yourself to this thread perhaps.


I agree with, and can attest to, the cleanliness of cats.
Having also met TMN several times, I agree with, and can attest to, the cleanliness friendliness of TMN


----------



## hopless500 (29 Apr 2017)

mybike said:


> Breakfast, but not in the garden.
> 
> View attachment 349878


Ok. I'm hungry now.


----------



## HertzvanRental (29 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Having met TMN more than once I can say you are talking rubbish. Not the best way to introduce yourself to this thread perhaps.


Totally agree! Nothing she said warrants that remark.
She just stated that she didn't like cats! In my eyes she can now do no wrong!


----------



## HertzvanRental (29 Apr 2017)

Back from the Netherlands. Can somebody please confirm that a bloody great Rijsttafel is good training for the Pilgrims Hospice ride tomorrow?


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Apr 2017)

Almost certainly, I suspect. it's carbo-loading, after all


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I can beat that, Lu had stick insects. Not only did they do nothing, but you couldn't see them either.


----------



## TVC (29 Apr 2017)

Our new neighbour is wearing a Harry Potter T-shirt. I know you shouldn't judge, but she has a Harry Potter T-shirt.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2017)

User said:


> The perfect pet. Don't even get up on the work surfaces and lick the butter.


Why? Is there some pet that does that?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Our new neighbour is wearing a Harry Potter T-shirt. I know you shouldn't judge, but she has a Harry Potter T-shirt.


I think that invites judgement.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2017)

I now have 80 liters of creocote in stock, time to start painting.


----------



## TVC (29 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Why? Is there some pet that does that?


Not in this house.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Apr 2017)

Tafelspitz for dinner tonight.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> Tafelspitz for dinner tonight.



We may be going Turkish


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Apr 2017)

Sleazyjet to CdG


----------



## GM (29 Apr 2017)

Can I just say what a great city Belfast is. It's the only city in the world to have 5 quarters


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2017)

My face has gone back to doing its impression of Jar Jar Binks.

In other mundanities, Lexi has left a dismembered mouse on the doorstep and sent a neighbour's dog packing. And tonight's supper is going to be a bitsas in order to clear random stuff out of the fridge. I will have a curry and pilau rice tomorrow.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Beer and steak for breakfast? Like your style.


If only....alas diluted apple juice in a wine glass...


----------



## TVC (29 Apr 2017)

We have a Turkish Mangal that has opened up very near us. We gave it a couple of weeks to settle in and went for tea there tonight. Oh dear, this could seriously damage my wallet and our waistlines. The food was excellent and the place was very busy. We have decided we must limit ourselves to one visit a week


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2017)

Tough day in Deal...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Tough day in Deal...
> 
> View attachment 349958


With top the colour of the sea and shorts the colour of the beach, stand on your head and you'd be almost invisible.


----------



## TVC (29 Apr 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Tough day in Deal...
> 
> View attachment 349958


If all the women in Kent were laid end to end, nobody would be surprised...


To be fair though, Hills has captured your best side.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just bought some new toothpaste.......I'm looking forward to using it
> 
> View attachment 349778



i just don't care.....


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2017)

20 litres gone, I may need more.


----------



## TVC (29 Apr 2017)

Off to the Laughter Loft for our monthly dose of comedy, including Ian Cognito tonight.


----------



## User19783 (29 Apr 2017)

I've got 350 to catch up

Have I missed anything?


----------



## hopless500 (29 Apr 2017)

User19783 said:


> I've got 350 to catch up
> 
> Have I missed anything?


Nope


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Apr 2017)

User19783 said:


> I've got 350 to catch up
> 
> Have I missed anything?


You better get your finger out then.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Apr 2017)

We are sitting in silence.

It's bliss.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> That looks like Red Brand fence and barbed wire. My father drew wire there.


I wandered down to the fence again this evening to say hello to my new friends. I reckon the wire knots are Monarch, but I'm no expert by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Apr 2017)

Great Fight..


----------



## TVC (29 Apr 2017)

User19783 said:


> I've got 350 to catch up
> 
> Have I missed anything?


Depends, do you like cats?


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Apr 2017)

If you like a comedian who makes you  then Ian Cognito is your man. Check him out but not if easily offended.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I wandered down to the fence again this evening to say hello to my new friends. I reckon the wire knots are Monarch, but I'm no expert by any stretch of the imagination.
> View attachment 350013
> View attachment 350015


You can get Red Brand in Monarch, or Square Deal knot. looks like a 4 point Sierra barbed wire as well. When my dad came back from playing baseball in the minor leagues, he put in to be removed from lay-off, as it was the Depression. Still pretty depressing for a few more months, then they called him back one week-end, he'd been out playing ball and working somewhere else and hadn't heard the news. They called him straight back to the wire mill, not the yard. When he got to work, it was a changed place. There were guard towers, patrol boats in the canal, and barbed wire all around the plant. They told him at the gate, when he got a badge to allow him entry(for the first time) that Mr. Chamberlain had not received a reply, and they had huge contracts for barbed wire.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> You can get Red Brand in Monarch, or Square Deal knot


Square Deal looks pretty nifty. Cross Lock comes close to art! I would love to see the knitting machines in action.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2017)

I just cycled to the pub with my foot in a cast. And then back. A slow speed epic, during which I discovered bare toe overlap, a phenomenon (provoked by pîss-poor Porsche parking) I'd never ever imagined before.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Square Deal looks pretty nifty. Cross Lock comes close to art! I would love to see the knitting machines in action.


Here's making wire, Wire mill starts at about 4:30, place used to be full of men and wire drawing tables and lead-zinc baths and loading stumps, but everything looks robotic nowadays.
Still 1100 working there. I'd guess there is little film of the fence making process, it may be proprietary. Fenceline Supplies markets this fence in the UK, IIRC.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2017)

Tonight in Tescos I picked up, amongst a few other items, a sausagemeat stuffed roast-in-the-bag chicken for £1.50 and a large tub with a medley of green veg with herb butter. That'll do me nicely for tomorrow - all I need to do is rustle up a tray of roasties.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4781958, member: 9609"]in all my puff I have never considered different types of knots on fencing wire - this is probably going to knock another half mile per hour my speed - is there just the three for me to collect or could there be more ? I do like the look of the 'square deal' but now need to see them in real ife[/QUOTE]
Same here. If it wasn't for my new Monmouthshire bovine pals, I would never have known about any of this.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4781958, member: 9609"]in all my puff I have never considered different types of knots on fencing wire - this is probably going to knock another half mile per hour my speed - is there just the three for me to collect or could there be more ? I do like the look of the 'square deal' but now need to see them in real ife[/QUOTE]
There are hundreds of patented types of barbed wire as well.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4781974, member: 9609"]hopefully I will have forgot about this thread when I'm sober tomorrow - I realy don't need an interest in fence wire knots[/QUOTE]
Knowledge is power.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just cycled to the pub with my foot in a cast. And then back. A slow speed epic, during which I discovered bare toe overlap, a phenomenon (provoked by pîss-poor Porsche parking) I'd never ever imagined before.


 You should receive a commendation for your dedication to cycling


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Apr 2017)

I bought a pack of pork steaks in the CoOp in Hawkshead today, reduced from £4 to £2.60


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I bought a pack of pork steaks in the CoOp in Hawkshead today, reduced from £4 to £2.60


Have you alerted @Reynard ?


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2017)

LOL! 

I can but laud those who participate in the noble (and money-saving) art of yellow stickering


----------



## slowmotion (30 Apr 2017)

I bought some calves livers in Monmouth this evening, and cooked them quickly with garlic, onions and a little red wine.

I feel a bit of a cad.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2017)

Why so?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2017)

mybike said:


> Back home with my hair cut.


Did they bag it for you?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I can beat that, Lu had stick insects. Not only did they do nothing, but you couldn't see them either.


A clever salesman just sold you a box of twigs.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2017)

Morning, it is a bit windy blowy out there at the moment. I'll have to catch up later.

We went to the seaside yesterday. By the time we got there the clouds were just starting to thin and it turned into a lovely sunny although cold windy day.
We went down to Hengistbury Head, SIL and hubby + dog .hadn't been there before. Black headed Gulls were swooping over the cafe place, Sand Martins were busy nest building and the cheeky Starlings were joining us at the benches outside the cafe.
I'll post some piccies later.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just cycled to the pub with my foot in a cast. And then back. A slow speed epic, during which I discovered bare toe overlap, a phenomenon (provoked by pîss-poor Porsche parking) I'd never ever imagined before.


Porsches are always piss-poorly parked.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> You should receive a commendation for your dedication to cycling


Pub's too far to walk with a foot in a cast. No sense driving to a pub. Needs must.


----------



## User19783 (30 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4781914, member: 9609"]did you get to do Berwick to Newcastle ?[/QUOTE]
Yep but it was a struggle. .
Thanks for asking.


----------



## mybike (30 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Did they bag it for you?



No, the farmer says it has to go with all the rest.


----------



## TVC (30 Apr 2017)

Morning, bright but windy this morning. That'll be the four pints of Tiger I drank last night.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2017)

My brain was on tick over whilst I was doing the washing up and a thought just popped in. I was thinking, you get Halls of Fame and I wondered if you could get Fame of Halls? And then Salisbury Hall sprang to mind, De Haviland aeroplanes.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> My brain was on tick over whilst I was doing the washing up and a thought just popped in. I was thinking, you get Halls of Fame and I wondered if you could get Fame of Halls? And then Salisbury Hall sprang to mind, De Haviland aeroplanes.


What were you drinking last night?


----------



## mybike (30 Apr 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pub's too far to walk with a foot in a cast. No sense driving to a pub. Needs must.



Yes, I thought it might be dedication to summat else.


----------



## Old jon (30 Apr 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Square Deal looks pretty nifty. Cross Lock comes close to art! I would love to see the knitting machines in action.



Well, I never thought! Herewith three pictures of a barbed wire knitting machine, otherwise known as fencing pliers. So, you may, if you wish, knit your own barbed wire.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Apr 2017)

I have to somehow catch a chicken who hates being handled and cut her flight feathers on one wing. She has been escaping and trashing a neighbour's seedbed .


----------



## hopless500 (30 Apr 2017)

In other chicken news I have a broody hen. Hopefully she will raise a few cockerels for the freezer.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have to somehow catch a chicken who hates being handled and cut her flight feathers on one wing. She has been escaping and trashing a neighbour's seedbed .


Does that make em fly in a circle and come back like a boomerang.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Apr 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Does that make em fly in a circle and come back like a boomerang.


Lol!


----------



## TVC (30 Apr 2017)

Someone in this house is expressing an interest in buying a Brompton


----------



## Speicher (30 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Someone in this house is expressing an interest in buying a Brompton



If you will insist on putting Merlot in a basket!


----------



## Speicher (30 Apr 2017)

Merlump will want to make sure she gets the right sort of pedals.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Someone in this house is expressing an interest in buying a Brompton



No idea what the name was I just saw a bike that caught my eye, a fold -up apparently, wasn't even looking for a bike but for some reason it caught my attention, £180.00 on sale.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (30 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> £180.00 on sale.


Cheap Brommy!!


----------



## TVC (30 Apr 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Cheap Brommy!!


Raleigh shop equivilant, we dropped in this morning to pick up a couple of new inner tubes for my fixie.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> If you will insist on putting Merlot in a basket!
> 
> View attachment 350058


You don't see a lot of Lego bikes around.....


----------



## Speicher (30 Apr 2017)

What about a Lego train?


----------



## hopless500 (30 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Someone in this house is expressing an interest in buying a Brompton


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Someone in this house is expressing an interest in buying a Brompton [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> whoever
> it is don't.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (30 Apr 2017)

Trying car battery charger electrolysis as a means to removing deep rust. I think we have hydrogen being given off.

This might be my last post.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (30 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> What about a Lego train?



It says Southern......

.....But the trains are moving!


----------



## Speicher (30 Apr 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> It says Southern......
> 
> .....But the trains are moving!



At 00.26 seconds it looks like southern Germany to me.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Apr 2017)

hopless500 said:


>



Exactly!


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Someone in this house is expressing an interest in buying a Brompton



for the second time i would like an unlike option.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> for the second time i would like an unlike option.


Tried, it didn't work right.


----------



## TVC (30 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> for the second time i would like an unlike option.


Not sure your mates in Deal would take to that attitude.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Apr 2017)

thubs up
the forum is misbehavinng today


----------



## gaijintendo (30 Apr 2017)

I correctly identified a bird as a Sparrow, and was very proud of myself.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> for the second time i would like an unlike option.



I am never likely to buy a bike so it doesn't matter.


----------



## TVC (30 Apr 2017)

The SE has two new inner tubes and both it and the Ribble have had a good mickle and are ready to go. I've even cleaned my helmet .


----------



## Speicher (30 Apr 2017)

I had such a busy day in the garden yesterday, so today I am taking it easy. In no particular order I:

drained and cleaned the water butt
finished building the insect shack
restarted a compost bin
did some weeding and sweeped the patio

I was just about to finish when a young man with a heavy rucksack and sleeping mat etc, came along the path at the edge of the field and asked me how to get out of the field he was in. That would have been complicated to explain, and depending where he was heading, it would take him a long way round if he was headed into the town. He did not seem to know where he was or where he was heading. So I invited him into the garden for a cup of tea, thinking he might be disorientated due to lack of fluids or food, and asked him if he had recently eaten. He said he would like a refill of his water bottle, but apart from that he was alright.

Anyways, we sat in the garden drinking tea, and for some reason he had his book on the table - "Children of Men" by P D James, if you would like to know. So we discussed her novels, and Inspector Dalgleish. It turns out he was heading for Suffolk. We also discussed the Transcantabrico train route in northern Spain and the Camino de Santiago de Compostela.

Then I walked with him to the main road to find his way into town, and for him to decide where he is going next. I now have his email address.


----------



## TVC (30 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> I had such a busy day in the garden yesterday, so today I am taking it easy. In no particular order I:
> 
> drained and cleaned the water butt
> finished building the insect shack
> ...


Accomodating young men now are you, well I'm shocked.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Apr 2017)

I've made my first ever rock cakes. Apple and Almond. Nice.


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The SE has two new inner tubes and both it and the Ribble have had a good mickle and are ready to go. I've even cleaned my helmet .



Was this meant for the Post a lie thread?


----------



## Speicher (30 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Accomodating young men now are you, well I'm shocked.



He was interesting to talk to, and intelligent. I might also be old enough to be his grandmother.


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> .....was he @potsy?


----------



## Speicher (30 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> .....was he @potsy?



No, he was at least five foot ten inches tall.


----------



## TVC (30 Apr 2017)

Wol just burned spotty


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Have you alerted @Reynard ?


Cumbria might be a bit far for her!


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> He was interesting to talk to, and intelligent. I might also be old enough to be his grandmother.



I don't think I knew you are a lady, a woman, a person of the female persuasion, you learn something new every day.


----------



## Speicher (30 Apr 2017)

CarlP said:


> I don't think I knew you are a lady, a woman, a person of the female persuasion, you learn something new every day.



 How long have you been reading my posts on here? What about the ones where I send  to @Fab Foodie.

How many men do you know who do crochet and knitting?


----------



## Speicher (30 Apr 2017)

@CarlP
Remember when you posted that photo of you with the machine that goes "ping"? I nearly replied that it was difficult to say who was the most handsome - you or Fabbers. That would have flummoxed you, wouldn't it?

On the "Recovery" thread, I might be referred to as "a wearer of a lumpy jumper".

Btw, your buns look nice.


----------



## Speicher (30 Apr 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy



I believe he tried sewing once or twice.


----------



## TVC (30 Apr 2017)

I have made a wild garlic pesto to go with the lamb tonight.

Full food ponce mode today.


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2017)

A slow and hard 52 windy miles this morning, rode up Purley chase on the way back and the woods were carpeted in Bluebells


----------



## lutonloony (30 Apr 2017)

I am returned from the cultural oasis that is called Luton


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2017)

User said:


> I have done both in the past - and embroidery.


Nobody is surprised by this


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Apr 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> No idea what the name was I just saw a bike that caught my eye, a fold -up apparently, wasn't even looking for a bike but for some reason it caught my attention, £180.00 on sale.


Blimey!

If that's a Brompton buy it then re sell it for £700


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Apr 2017)

dave r said:


> A slow and hard 52 windy miles this morning, rode up Purley chase on the way back and the woods were carpeted in Bluebells
> 
> View attachment 350136


I rode the Pilgrims Hospice cycle event today. Route through lots of woodland, oodles of Bluebells.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Apr 2017)

I have a warthog in my sitting room.


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have a warthog in my sitting room.


Thats gotta to be better than cats!!


----------



## TVC (30 Apr 2017)

Told you I did wild garlic pesto. @potsy, don't worry your kebab van will be open soon.


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Told you I did wild garlic pesto. @potsy, don't worry your kebab van will be open soon.
> 
> View attachment 350155


Pizza actually


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Apr 2017)

We have been out for a fab lunch with friends where much wine was consumed.

I escorted the Foodster home and placed him on the sofa and he is providing me with a cacophony on wildlife sounds and smells from the savannah.

Your sympathy is greatly appreciated.


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have been out for a fab lunch with friends where much wine was consumed.
> 
> I escorted the Foodster home and placed him on the sofa and he is providing me with a cacophony on wildlife sounds and smells from the savannah.
> 
> Your sympathy is greatly appreciated.


I told you a few months ago. Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Apr 2017)

I keep getting cramp in my right thigh. It is definitely not "Mundane!!"


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2017)

My pizza was not mundane either


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2017)

The chicken was nice, though noticeably not as good as the truly stellar free range organic one I bagged over Easter. Stuffing was tasty and there's a goodly lot of pan juices left over that will make a nice stock or gravy later in the week. That's already sitting in my gravy separator. The minted veg medley was good too (have had that before). Only disappointment were the tatties.

I picked them up really cheaply on YS - they were Tesco's "Finest", not sure of the variety, but they were yellow-fleshed kidney-shaped ones. Wouldn't buy them again, even on YS as they were tough, leathery and rather tasteless. I actually resent the waste of good dripping, garlic and rosemary on them. Would have been better off with maris pipers or desiree.

Ah well, you win some, you lose some on YS... Some of the losses have been real clunkers.

Poppy and Lexi each scarfed a portion of the chicken too. I do love to spoil them.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Cumbria might be a bit far for her!



Just a wee bit...


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> How long have you been reading my posts on here? What about the ones where I send  to @Fab Foodie.
> 
> How many men do you know who do crochet and knitting?



Probably reading them too long. 

Never noticed the kissing thing

I used to crochet when I was a teenager, I'm learning to knit at the moment.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Apr 2017)

Speicher said:


> @CarlP
> Remember when you posted that photo of you with the machine that goes "ping"? I nearly replied that it was difficult to say who was the most handsome - you or Fabbers. That would have flummoxed you, wouldn't it?
> 
> On the "Recovery" thread, I might be referred to as "a wearer of a lumpy jumper".
> ...



It might have. 

I don't read the recovery thread.

Thanks.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Apr 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have been out for a fab lunch with friends where much wine was consumed.
> 
> I escorted the Foodster home and placed him on the sofa and he is providing me with a cacophony on wildlife sounds and smells from the savannah.
> 
> Your sympathy is greatly appreciated.


----------



## screenman (30 Apr 2017)

40 litres gone and 40 left, I may need more.


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2017)

screenman said:


> 40 litres gone and 40 left, I may need more.


Is this how much gin @Hill Wimp has gotten through today?


----------



## slowmotion (30 Apr 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Why so?


The livers often come from veal calves who don't have particularly pleasant brief lives.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The SE has two new inner tubes and both it and the Ribble have had a good mickle and are ready to go. I've even cleaned my helmet .



Who's been hacking your account.


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> What were you drinking last night?


Loads.


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2017)

Morning. I bought a badminton racket at a car boot sale yesterday for 60 p and now I need another one and some shuttlecocks. I spotted one on e, a bargain at the moment at £ 5.50 buyer collects. Manchester?


----------



## EltonFrog (1 May 2017)

It's the 1st of May.


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2017)

It is sunny at the moment.
The invisible cats reappeared last night, one of them had huge tummy tickles and ate his food whilst I kept watch by the door. Gwen must have told him that when dogs arrive it is best to disappear.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 May 2017)

It's raining.


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The SE has two new inner tubes and both it and the Ribble have had a good mickle and are ready to go. I've even cleaned my helmet .


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2017)

I can see a tree full of Crows from where I'm sitting. I think there are 12 of them. They won't keep still !


----------



## Lullabelle (1 May 2017)

I had honey on toast for breakfast.


----------



## TVC (1 May 2017)

I had rollmops for breakfast.

There, that should divide the crowd.


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I had rollmops for breakfast.
> 
> There, that should divide the crowd.


My dad was Dutch. I remember when I was a sprog , and lived in The Hague, that he used to buy soused herring from the market. They were taken out of large barrels, you held them by the tail and walked along eating them. They were gorgeous!
I made enquiries in Amsterdam - those I spoke to didn't know what I was talking about!

Good shout for rollmops!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4782382, member: 9609"]I have never heard of this done before - I must give it a go (found this article) it sounds interesting. Let us know how you get on, and good luck we don't want to hear about it on the national news.[/QUOTE]

Sit. Rep.

I am still alive. Electrocution or explosion did not occur! I could only get around one amp to register on the dial. I was hoping for two but no higher.

Other than that it worked as advertised. Almost immediately little bubbles (hydrogen I think) started to be given off. 30 or so minutes later and a scum was starting form. After an hour and a half, it looked as below. The charger didn't feel warm so I would have carried on but we had to go out and I didn't want to leave it to it! Today is wet so the experiment will have to wait.

Have you tried Bilt Hamber's Deox C? That stuff is excellent.


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 May 2017)

Any mortgage brokers on here?

Mrs v R wishes to go to the nursery!!


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2017)

How many children is she planning to buy? Has she got enough beds for them all?


----------



## mybike (1 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4782262, member: 9609"]Local Weather Record
We have just had the driest 4 week period since I started keeping records about 10 years ago.
In the last 4 week we have only had 3.6mm (our previous driest 4 week period was 11mm)
In fact this last 12 months has been notably dry with only 24.3 inches (which I believe is drier than the SE of England)[/QUOTE]

So far this year I've recorded 5.04".
Monthly
2.31, 0.87, 1.25, 0.18.

It doesn't really explain why it was so muddy in Feb.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2017)

slowmotion said:


> The livers often come from veal calves who don't have particularly pleasant brief lives.


Yes, but the liver is merely a by product of the situation whereby veal is kept and slaughtered. This would still be going on whether or not the liver. I think animals should be afforded decent lives, but production, etc., currently demands otherwise. Some chicken operations aren't that animal friendly either.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> It's the 1st of May.


Workers of the world,unite!
You have nothing to lose but your chains!


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, but the liver is merely a by product of the situation whereby veal is kept and slaughtered. This would still be going on whether or not the liver. I think animals should be afforded decent lives, but production, etc., currently demands otherwise. Some chicken operations aren't that animal friendly either.


Also due to Milk production, cows only produce milk to feed their offspring which are then slaughtered so that we can have the milk.


----------



## mybike (1 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I had honey on toast for breakfast.



I ate the remains of yesterdays pate on toast for breakfast, The prepacked are always too big!


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 May 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Sit. Rep.
> Some years ago I restored an old motor cycle, including nickel plating the levers etc. Your setup reminds me of that! Worked quite well.
> I am still alive. Electrocution or explosion did not occur! I could only get around one amp to register on the dial. I was hoping for two but no higher.
> 
> ...


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 May 2017)

^^^^^ , something went awry with the above, but my comment is in there somewhere!


----------



## Salty seadog (1 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Insulted...Consulted....as long as the wheels are turning and the jaws are knashing I'm in.





CarlP said:


> It's the 1st of May.


----------



## redvision95 (1 May 2017)

Went and looked at a car.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 May 2017)

@Salty seadog Eh?


----------



## Salty seadog (1 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> @Salty seadog Eh?



sorry dear boy. double quote went wrong.


----------



## potsy (1 May 2017)

Bird bath was popular this morning, knew it was a good investment..


----------



## midlife (1 May 2017)

First sight of House martins arriving 

Shaun


----------



## Lullabelle (1 May 2017)

I have a question for @Speicher , I almost bought a bag of mixed hosta bulbs, don't know much about them, as gardener yourself, what do you think? Are they worth having or are they difficult to look after?


----------



## postman (1 May 2017)

Just back from an overnight stay in Edinburgh.Weather was fantastic.


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have a question for @Speicher , I almost bought a bag of mixed hosta bulbs, don't know much about them, as gardener yourself, what do you think? Are they worth having or are they difficult to look after?


I know I'm not @Speicher but we've got a few, lovely foliage plants that are easy to look after but snails love em and will scoff em with gusto.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I know I'm not @Speicher but we've got a few, lovely foliage plants that are easy to look after but snails love em and will scoff em with gusto.



Ah, now I thought they repelled snails it appears I am wrong, right, I won't buy any. Thank you


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 May 2017)

Bit torn...just watched the Durrells..superb TV..
The snooker is also looking like a classic final...but I have other stuff I need to catch up on....hmmm


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 May 2017)

Tomorrow, Claud (of Butler fame) will be takes for a short bimble, to ensure that he is up to speed for Saturday's slightly longer bimble.


----------



## redvision95 (1 May 2017)

Went and looked at another motorcar. Purchased said motorcar.
Currently looking at said motorcar. Wondering why the f*ck I've bought a Peugeot.


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Ah, now I thought they repelled snails it appears I am wrong, right, I won't buy any. Thank you



I think Raleighnut is correct about the snails and/or slugs problem. I think that the few hostas I had in the garden survived because of that. I think there must be plants/bulbs that are easier to look after, with nicer, in my opinion, flowers. What about Agapanthus? There are blue ones, white ones and many colours in between. The one I had in a pot on the patio lasted five years in a pot. Sadly this winter, I may have overwatered it, and it rotted away. More Agapanthus here on Crocus.co.uk http://www.crocus.co.uk/search/_/search.agapanthus/sort.0/

I think the garden centres partially rely on people making snap decisions on plants, then finding how difficult there are to look after.


----------



## midlife (1 May 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Went and looked at another motorcar. Purchased said motorcar.
> Currently looking at said motorcar. Wondering why the f*ck I've bought a Peugeot.



206 1.9 GTi ?






Shaun


----------



## redvision95 (1 May 2017)

midlife said:


> 206 1.9 GTi ?
> 
> View attachment 350353
> 
> ...


I wish. 

307. 1.6HDI


----------



## Lullabelle (1 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> I think Raleighnut is correct about the snails and/or slugs problem. I think that the few hostas I had in the garden survived because of that. I think there must be plants/bulbs that are easier to look after, with nicer, in my opinion, flowers. What about Agapanthus? There are blue ones, white ones and many colours in between. The one I had in a pot on the patio lasted five years in a pot. Sadly this winter, I may have overwatered it, and it rotted away. More Agapanthus here on Crocus.co.uk http://www.crocus.co.uk/search/_/search.agapanthus/sort.0/
> 
> I think the garden centres partially rely on people making snap decisions on plants, then finding how difficult there are to look after.



We are doing a lot of work on the front garden, removed/cut down trees and bushes etc.. so we are now trying to get as much colour out there as possible, bulbs and a few annuals are doing well but we want more colour. We nipped into ALDI and they had packs if the bulbs and it seemed like a good idea but I know very little about them which made me wary of buying, glad I didn't.


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We are doing a lot of work on the front garden, removed/cut down trees and bushes etc.. so we are now trying to get as much colour out there as possible, bulbs and a few annuals are doing well but we want more colour. We nipped into ALDI and they had packs if the bulbs and it seemed like a good idea but I know very little about them which made me wary of buying, glad I didn't.



If you go to the Crocus.co.uk home page, and click on "Inspiration", that takes you to a page that gives you the option to choose evergreen or deciduous, the soil you have, what colour you like, the flowering month, and other parameters. This might be a start. You can start a wish list on that website, and then print that off, and add your own notes, then pootle round a garden centre with some idea of what you like.

Or they have a section called "Right Plant, Right Place" for more ideas.

They give details of each plant. I have no connections with crocus, but have been pleased with the plants I bought from them. The local, and very small plant nursery, does not always have the plants I would like.


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2017)

For instance, I have just looked up one of my favourite plants, veronicastrum fascination, and that leads to this sort of combination:
http://www.crocus.co.uk/plants/_/spires-and-spots-plant-combination/classid.2000027590/


----------



## hopless500 (1 May 2017)

meta lon said:


> Bit torn...just watched the Durrells..superb TV..
> The snooker is also looking like a classic final...but I have other stuff I need to catch up on....hmmm


Excellent final


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 May 2017)

One of my work colleagues has arrived at work, sitting a few desks away from me, and is using an *excessive* amount of aftershave. FFS, perfume (men's or women's) is supposed to be subtle, you're not supposed to bloody marinade yourself in it!  Aargh, my sinuses hurt! Some people have no idea how to use it.


----------



## GM (1 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Excellent final




A classic, been hooked to it all day!


----------



## hopless500 (1 May 2017)

GM said:


> A classic, been hooked to it all day!


I would have been but was roped into helping with fencing.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, but the liver is merely a by product of the situation whereby veal is kept and slaughtered. This would still be going on whether or not the liver. I think animals should be afforded decent lives, but production, etc., currently demands otherwise. Some chicken operations aren't that animal friendly either.



Indeed. 

That's why, I try to, whenever possible, buy higher welfare meat and eggs. They taste much nicer too. Would rather have less of a more ethical and better quality product than the el cheapo stuff that's churned out by the bucket load...

Especially given that the demand is for premium cuts at a cheap price. Something's got to give.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2017)

GM said:


> A classic, been hooked to it all day!



I missed part of the afternoon session, but it's been one of the better finals for sure. I thought it might go to a final frame decider, but it wasn't to be. Have to say, I reckon this year's renewal of the championship has been top class all the way though.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I would have been but was roped into helping with fencing.



Am assuming that's the panel and post type stuff as opposed to smacking people over the head with a sabre. Or foil. Or epee.


----------



## rikki (2 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Am assuming that's the panel and post type stuff as opposed to smacking people over the head with a sabre. Or foil. Or epee.


The head is not allowed with the foil.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2017)

rikki said:


> The head is not allowed with the foil.



I know that  It's probably why I prefer sabre. It's therapeutic.


----------



## slowmotion (2 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Workers of the world,unite!
> You have nothing to lose but your chains!


Solidarity Comrade...


----------



## slowmotion (2 May 2017)

If you can, visit Monmouthshire. It's beautiful and empty. We came back to find that our boiler had developed an emphysemal wheeze due to a build up of condensate in the heat exchanger. We were strangely unconcerned.


----------



## slowmotion (2 May 2017)

screenman said:


> I now have 80 liters of creocote in stock, time to start painting.


Excellent news. It smells wonderful and it actually does work. Several million railway sleepers don't lie.


----------



## TVC (2 May 2017)

Cycle commute this morning.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Cycle commute this morning.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just entered the ballot for the 2018 London Marathon.


----------



## TVC (2 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


>


I know, here now, the heart and lungs were fine, it's my knees that are screaming.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Cycle commute this morning.




Justt 'cos it's May, people are losing their marbles....


----------



## TVC (2 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hust 'cos it's May, people ar losing their marbles....


Well the pub has just started a cycle group which serves bacon butties before the ride and beer after on Sunday mornings, so it would be rude if I didn't join in.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Justt 'cos it's May, people are losing their marbles....



Isn't May the current cause of marble loss?


----------



## Katherine (2 May 2017)

A bank holiday weekend gone in a flash.
Cleaning, gardening and cycling accomplished. 
149 messages to catch on here.


----------



## potsy (2 May 2017)

TVC only has a half mile commute, just saying


----------



## hopless500 (2 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Am assuming that's the panel and post type stuff as opposed to smacking people over the head with a sabre. Or foil. Or epee.


Yep. This sort


----------



## potsy (2 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> A bank holiday weekend gone in a flash.
> Cleaning, gardening and cycling accomplished.
> 149 messages to catch on here.


I have managed to do none of those things, but my weekend is not yet over


----------



## dave r (2 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Well the pub has just started a cycle group which serves bacon butties before the ride and beer after on Sunday mornings, so it would be rude if I didn't join in.



Sounds like an excellent cycle club.


----------



## hopless500 (2 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Cycle commute this morning.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I know, here now, the heart and lungs were fine, it's my knees that are screaming.



I was a cycle commuter for over thirty years and used to enjoy it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 May 2017)

Back home from the Magic Kingdom, I find I prefer my own castle to Disney's.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just entered the ballot for the 2018 London Marathon.



an old girlfriends dad was a triathlete, he ran every London marathon until number 17 when i passed on a flu virus to him.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Isn't May the current cause of marble loss?


Along with the gathering nuts....


----------



## mybike (2 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Cycle commute this morning.





User14044mountain said:


> I've just entered the ballot for the 2018 London Marathon.





Fab Foodie said:


> Justt 'cos it's May, people are losing their marbles....



You may well be right. 



Salty seadog said:


> an old girlfriends dad was a triathlete, he ran every London marathon until number 17 when i passed on a flu virus to him.



I like your style.


----------



## raleighnut (2 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I know, here now, the heart and lungs were fine, it's my knees that are screaming.


Not surprised going up that hill on a fixie.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4784875, member: 9609"]what did you use for the liquid / solution ?[/QUOTE]

A heaped tablespoon (ish) of washing soda per gallon or so of water. You can use other house hold substances but the gases given off can be really bad! I did this outside.

I am going to try a similar piece of metal in the Deox C solution to see what works best in the time.

The amount of rust in the bucket from the electrolysis now that it has settled, is very impressive.


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Went and looked at another motorcar. Purchased said motorcar.
> Currently looking at said motorcar. Wondering why the f*ck I've bought a Peugeot.


With careful use of a heat gun you could change it into a " UGE POET".


----------



## potsy (2 May 2017)

My parcel is less than 15 minutes away, delivery 24 and he is up to number 20 now


----------



## potsy (2 May 2017)

Today's @hopless500 what is it post, well go on then..


----------



## TheDoctor (2 May 2017)

Had my first review in the new job this morning.
Went pretty damn well.


----------



## marknotgeorge (2 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Porsches are always piss-poorly parked.....


I saw a Porsche SUV towing a caravan yesterday. If that's not butchering your brand image, I don't know what is.


----------



## Speicher (2 May 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Had my first review in the new job this morning.
> Went pretty damn well.


 Well done!


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2017)

Had a massive YS score in Tescos yesterday afternoon. Loads of stuff, a total absence of regulars (and customers in general) and had first dibs on everything. Got a whole load of stuff including fish, steaks and cheese) for a smidge over £40. Shared with my lovely neighbour and a dear friend who lives five minutes up the road.

Best buy - the large platters of sushi for 66p.  Most amusing buy - a 200g packet of luncheon meat off the deli counter for 3p. 

The serves six strawberry trifle was really an impulse buy at 70p, but I just neeeeeeeeeeded it...


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 May 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I saw a Porsche SUV towing a caravan yesterday. If that's not butchering your brand image, I don't know what is.


Agreed. The caravan manufacturers must be outraged....


----------



## TheDoctor (2 May 2017)

A Porsche towing a caravan. Sounds like the Holiday of the AntiChrist.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Had a massive YS score in Tescos yesterday afternoon. Loads of stuff, a total absence of regulars (and customers in general) and had first dibs on everything. Got a whole load of stuff including fish, steaks and cheese) for a smidge over £40. Shared with my lovely neighbour and a dear friend who lives five minutes up the road.
> 
> Best buy - the large platters of sushi for 66p.  Most amusing buy - a 200g packet of luncheon meat off the deli counter for 3p.
> 
> The serves six strawberry trifle was really an impulse buy at 70p, but I just neeeeeeeeeeded it...



Chapeau! to you Madam!It is pointless to resist...



Fab Foodie said:


> Agreed. The caravan manufacturers must be outraged....


I say, Mr Cholmondoley-Warner!?


----------



## Roadhump (2 May 2017)

So cheesed off with cats and dogs after gardening this morning and finding their dropped logs in my borders and flower beds


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Chapeau! to you Madam!It is pointless to resist...



Merci beaucoup  Got a few leftovers to clear up tonight for supper but I will certainly be having a good dollop of trifle later. 

Well worth giving up an afternoon to lurk with intent.


----------



## hopless500 (2 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Merci beaucoup  Got a few leftovers to clear up tonight for supper but I will certainly be having a good dollop of trifle later.
> 
> Well worth giving up an afternoon to lurk with intent.


Our Tesco doesn't reduce things by much.


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 May 2017)

I am waiting for Mrs v R at the surgery.
I can read Koi Carp, Practical Caravan, or The Bear with the Blue Nose.


----------



## TVC (2 May 2017)

Well the ride home was a pleasure, I will commute a velo again on Thursday, I can't tomorrow as I am out on business.

In other news (with apologies to @User13710 ) in addition to new human neighbours we also have a new feline resident, it was sitting, looking out of the window this morning. Merlump will not be happy


----------



## Lullabelle (2 May 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> One of my work colleagues has arrived at work, sitting a few desks away from me, and is using an *excessive* amount of aftershave. FFS, perfume (men's or women's) is supposed to be subtle, you're not supposed to bloody marinade yourself in it!  Aargh, my sinuses hurt! Some people have no idea how to use it.



One of the women on the shopfloor is the same, although I am not sure what is most toxic, her perfume or her personality


----------



## TheDoctor (2 May 2017)

I had a colleague once who was addicted to some kind of cheap vanilla scented body spray.
It was like being suffocated by Mr Whippy, and not in a good way.


----------



## TVC (2 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I saw this on Twitter and it made me laugh......presumably there's a similar sign for banjo players in Leicester, @The Velvet Curtain
> 
> View attachment 350505


Rude.


----------



## GM (2 May 2017)

It must be my lucky day!


----------



## raleighnut (2 May 2017)

GM said:


> It must be my lucky day!
> 
> View attachment 350522


----------



## dave r (2 May 2017)

GM said:


> It must be my lucky day!
> 
> View attachment 350522



I recon that was a heap big bird. In other news my car got its monthly clean this afternoon, I even polished it. So when the bad weather arrives you know who to blame.


----------



## GM (2 May 2017)

dave r said:


> I recon that was a heap big bird. In other news my car got its monthly clean this afternoon, I even polished it. So when the bad weather arrives you know who to blame.




I might have to do mine tomorrow as well, might need a hammer and chisel in places!


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2017)

The dangers of pizza and train travel!


----------



## raleighnut (2 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> The dangers of pizza and train travel!
> View attachment 350549


That's not @Hill Wimp is it.


----------



## Katherine (2 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it is a bit windy blowy out there at the moment. I'll have to catch up later.
> 
> We went to the seaside yesterday. By the time we got there the clouds were just starting to thin and it turned into a lovely sunny although cold windy day.
> We went down to Hengistbury Head, SIL and hubby + dog .hadn't been there before. Black headed Gulls were swooping over the cafe place, Sand Martins were busy nest building and the cheeky Starlings were joining us at the benches outside the cafe.
> I'll post some piccies later.



I grew up in Hampshire and we regularly went to Hengistbury Head for a day out. 



hopless500 said:


> I have to somehow catch a chicken who hates being handled and cut her flight feathers on one wing. She has been escaping and trashing a neighbour's seedbed .



Did you catch her? 



Speicher said:


> I had such a busy day in the garden yesterday, so today I am taking it easy. In no particular order I:
> 
> drained and cleaned the water butt
> finished building the insect shack
> ...



What a strange encounter! 



dave r said:


> A slow and hard 52 windy miles this morning, rode up Purley chase on the way back and the woods were carpeted in Bluebells
> 
> View attachment 350136



Stunning! 




The Velvet Curtain said:


> Cycle commute this morning.





The Velvet Curtain said:


> I know, here now, the heart and lungs were fine, it's my knees that are screaming.



There's a special thread for commutes... 



potsy said:


> My parcel is less than 15 minutes away, delivery 24 and he is up to number 20 now



I recently had a parcel delivered 20 minutes after getting an email telling me that it had been delivered and signed for.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> I recently had a parcel delivered 20 minutes after getting an email telling me that it had been delivered and signed for.


Sounds about right, did you sign for it again?


----------



## hopless500 (2 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> I grew up in Hampshire and we regularly went to Hengistbury Head for a day out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. With some difficulty. It took 2 of us to hold her down and do the cutting. She protested massively which got the cockerel rather worked up.


----------



## Katherine (2 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Sounds about right, did you sign for it again?



They managed to get it through the letterbox (ironically, a new packable rain jacket) and didn't bother to ring the bell. I'd already checked the doorstep and letterbox after reading the email and was just looking up how to contact customer services when I heard it arrive.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> They managed to get it through the letterbox (ironically, a new packable rain jacket) and didn't bother to ring the bell. I'd already checked the doorstep and letterbox after reading the email and was just looking up how to contact customer services when I heard it arrive.


Ask for a copy of the signature.


----------



## slowmotion (2 May 2017)

I ordered a plastic hard-shell wallet/card holder from Amazon. It cost £1.09 including postage. They tell me that it might arrive before May 27th.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Our Tesco doesn't reduce things by much.



Bum  Does depend what time you go though, and sometimes you've got to be prepared to hang around. 

It does vary from store to store, but a good rule of thumb is first reductions for chilled, fresh counters, pre-packed bread and fruit & veg is 10 am. That's not usually worth is as may only be 10 to 15% off, if that. Second reduction kicks in at around mid afternoon and that's around 30 to 50%. Then you get the final markdown (between 75 and 90%) in the evening on what's left. ISB only gets marked down once at tea time and that's a straight 50% off. Likewise the cooked chicken counter, 50% off unless there's a lot of stuff that's not sold.

During the week, best times are in the evenings for the big markdowns but it can be very pot luck. Sometimes there's loads, sometimes there's very little left. On Sundays and Bank Holiday Mondays, from around 1pm onwards, though depends a bit on closing times. If there's a lot of something and they need to shift it quickly, you can get up to 95% off...

And if the weather is hot, you know it will be all casserole meat, tatties and root veg. If it's cold and wet, it'll be burgers, rolls, soft fruit and lettuces...


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I ordered a plastic hard-shell wallet/card holder from Amazon. It cost £1.09 including postage. They tell me that it might arrive before May 27th.


Did they say what year?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I saw this on Twitter and it made me laugh......presumably there's a similar sign for banjo players in Leicester, @The Velvet Curtain
> 
> View attachment 350505


What is Buglery? Where someone breaks in your home seeking a trumpet?


----------



## slowmotion (3 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Did they say what year?


Who knows? It's on a slow boat from China.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ui_JwKRkxbY[/media]


----------



## lutonloony (3 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I saw this on Twitter and it made me laugh......presumably there's a similar sign for banjo players in Leicester, @The Velvet Curtain
> 
> View attachment 350505


Suspect it was written by bunglers


----------



## lutonloony (3 May 2017)

2 hrs til Getty up time


----------



## summerdays (3 May 2017)

lutonloony said:


> 2 hrs til Getty up time


More like 20 mins... I've already downed my coffee..... I could almost have a second cup.....


----------



## TVC (3 May 2017)

Early start today, I'm off go play with a 7m long oven.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Early start today, I'm off go play with a 7m long oven.


I shall be doing much the same in Italy tomorrow, and a 10m fryer, a freezer as big as a small house and lots of other large toys :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 May 2017)

Preparations for our holiday road-trip to Piedmont in a few weeks time are going well....


----------



## TVC (3 May 2017)

Travel blankets, fold away chairs, empty Tupperware boxes 'just in case'....


----------



## Katherine (3 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Ask for a copy of the signature.



You can see a digital copy of the signature. We didn't recognise it. We think that the postman must have signed for it as he was unloading the van with the post for our road.


----------



## TVC (3 May 2017)

User said:


> Proper tea bags, because foreign tea just isn't the same.


Someone we work with takes her own bacon on holiday, because she doesn't like Spanish bacon


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2017)

Morning. I'll have to catch up later.
Whilst I was starting to tinker with the Yellow Peril in preparation for a cycle ride later today I noticed my neighbour's cat walking down my path with what looked like a bird or a mouse dangling from her mouth. As I got closer I could see that it looked a lead, it turned out to be a Slow worm. She saw that I wasn't too happy and darted through the fence to her garden but dropped it when I shouted at her to do so. The Slow worm just lay there motionless with what looked like a couple puncture sounds with traces of blood . I thought that it was dead and couldn't do anything as it was in her garden but a few minutes later it had disappeared. I don't think she came back for it.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 May 2017)

I've just spent an hour looking for my Garmin watch this morning. 

I'm having poached eggs for breakfast.

NettieTheDog has just been to the vets for a test.

It's platelets day today.

Four pieces of mundane news for the price of one


----------



## mybike (3 May 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I am waiting for Mrs v R at the surgery.
> I can read Koi Carp, Practical Caravan, or The Bear with the Blue Nose.



Anything in PC about towing with a Porsche?


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Travel blankets, fold away chairs, empty Tupperware boxes 'just in case'....


Got 'em.


----------



## dave r (3 May 2017)

I've got a swimming lesson later, my second one, then I'm down the club drinking  and playing bingo.


----------



## mybike (3 May 2017)

Mrs MY told me she killed a moth last night with her bare hands.


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2017)

dave r said:


> I've got a swimming lesson later, my second one, then I'm down the club drinking  and playing bingo.


I miss read that as banjo.


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2017)

I going to have a rest, I'm feeling cold and I'm miss reading things, now a skilled moth!
I have just made a cup of tea and had caviare on toast which we grew on our special Sturgeon friendly bushes.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 May 2017)

Henry was back to the vets yesterday for an x-ray.
He came home rather woozy and befuddled but I can report he is now back to his troublesome self.

The good news is his lungs appear to be clearing so he is continuing with his antibiotics and is back for another x ray on the 30th. We are really no further forward with a diagnosis but the drugs seem to be working and I'm am considerably poorer until the insurance company decide to reimburse me.


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2017)

Give Henry a from me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 May 2017)

That Bill Nighy is in the lounge....


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> More like 20 mins... I've already downed my coffee..... I could almost have a second cup.....


I'll not say anything!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I'll have to catch up later.
> Whilst I was starting to tinker with the Yellow Peril in preparation for a cycle ride later today I noticed my neighbour's cat walking down my path with what looked like a bird or a mouse dangling from her mouth. As I got closer I could see that it looked a lead, it turned out to be a Slow worm. She saw that I wasn't too happy and darted through the fence to her garden but dropped it when I shouted at her to do so. The Slow worm just lay there motionless with what looked like a couple puncture sounds with traces of blood . I thought that it was dead and couldn't do anything as it was in her garden but a few minutes later it had disappeared. I don't think she came back for it.


Legless lizards. Now that's something we don't have in the States. I think St. Patrick drove them away.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2017)

Get well soon, Henry!


----------



## redvision95 (3 May 2017)

Finally found insurance that isn't crippling for the car. £950, Fully comp, 20k miles per year, parked on a street in a roughish area with breakdown cover, windscreen and window cover (there's been a spate of windows being smashed lately so added it on) and without a black box for a 21 year old with no, no claims on a 1.6 Diesel is shockingly low.. Just waiting for them to call and say that the computer got it wrong! 

May also be adding yet another bike to my collection tonight


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> All proper tea is theft.


*In one word, you reproach us with intending to do away with your proper tea. Precisely so: that is just what we intend.”*
Karl Marx, _The Communist Manifesto_


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2017)

I hope Henry gets better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2017)

I forgot to mention that whilst I was looking for Damsel flies emerging from the pond yesterday a baby frog leapt onto my hand and just sat there, that was until he realised what he had done and jumped into the pond. It must have been one of last year's models as it was just under an inch long.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 May 2017)

I'm on the platelet machine again.


----------



## hopless500 (3 May 2017)

I've burnt my tongue.


----------



## mybike (3 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I forgot to mention that whilst I was looking for Damsel flies emerging from the pond yesterday a baby frog leapt onto my hand and just sat there, that was until he realised what he had done and jumped into the pond. It must have been one of last year's models as it was just under an inch long.



I counted three water snails in my water feature yesterday.



hopless500 said:


> I've burnt my tongue.



Been eating porridge again?


----------



## hopless500 (3 May 2017)

mybike said:


> I counted three water snails in my water feature yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Been eating porridge again?


Soup


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Soup


Liquid would be a scald.


----------



## postman (3 May 2017)

50 mins on the turbo,fantastic sunshine .Finally got rid of the lurgy.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Henry was back to the vets yesterday for an x-ray.
> He came home rather woozy and befuddled but I can report he is now back to his troublesome self.
> 
> The good news is his lungs appear to be clearing so he is continuing with his antibiotics and is back for another x ray on the 30th. We are really no further forward with a diagnosis but the drugs seem to be working and I'm am considerably poorer until the insurance company decide to reimburse me.



Glad the wee toot appears to be on the mend. Give him a gentle head rub from me and the girls xxx


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2017)

Just having a ham and cheese sandwich for lunch. OK, a tescos "finest" ham hock, mature cheddar and chutney one.

Went to the post office this morning to send a parcel.

Doing paperwork this afternoon. There are assorted things I need to square away.


----------



## potsy (3 May 2017)

Just doing a bit of plane spotting, and showing off the blue skies in Mancland, got two for the price of one


----------



## potsy (3 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> .... I'm surprised you haven't asked Hops to identify them


She still has no idea of yesterday's, one challenge at a time


----------



## hopless500 (3 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> .... I'm surprised you haven't asked Hops to identify them


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2017)

That's all done. I am now in dire need of chocolate.

BTW, is anyone going to the National Pet Show at the ExCel this weekend?


----------



## TVC (3 May 2017)

User said:


> View attachment 350638


Pmsl


----------



## slowmotion (3 May 2017)

User said:


> View attachment 350638


Love the waistcoat/polo neck combo!


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Just doing a bit of plane spotting, and showing off the blue skies in Mancland, got two for the price of one
> 
> View attachment 350615


That bird looks interesting!


----------



## hopless500 (3 May 2017)

User said:


> View attachment 350638


----------



## EltonFrog (3 May 2017)

I've just bought half a pint of beer in a pub in Abingdon, Two quid! Two feckin quid! Watneys Cream Label used to cost 23p. The world has gone to hell in a handcart that's for sure.


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2017)

I have come back from a bike ride. It has been almost an hour now and I'm still panting . It was a bit like the Famous Five except there were four of us and no dog. I took the Yellow Peril to try it on a long run, it soon started to free up but it wasn't as free running as my other bikes, I even had to walk up some hills even though it has a 47 tooth crank. The leather Middlemores saddle is a lot more comfortable than the plastic saddle I had on my other bike the other day.
I think we covered about 26 miles some of which was on very rough roads. I'm going to have a rest now.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 May 2017)

Today has been a day of , many people stressing and a very negative vibe, only about another 20 years to go before I retire


----------



## TVC (3 May 2017)

@Fab Foodie I've just noticed that The Blockheads are playing Deal in December. Obviously only people with great musical taste would be attending


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Fab Foodie I've just noticed that The Blockheads are playing Deal in December. Obviously only people with great musical taste would be attending


I will ensure @Fab Foodie is aware.


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I will ensure @Fab Foodie is aware.


2 December, Astor Theatre. Just checked their gig listings, they get around a bit!


----------



## dave r (3 May 2017)

I'm a silly sod, I've been having phone problems and had plusnet send me a replacement sim, which I dropped and can't find, I've now had to ask for another new sim.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2017)

I'm going to raid the fridge for some trifle


----------



## Katherine (3 May 2017)

We've finally finished watching a drama series called "Undercover" that we recorded a year ago.


----------



## potsy (3 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> We've finally finished watching a drama series called "Undercover" that we recorded a year ago.


Ha ha, I do that, usually delete if I've not watched it after 18 months or so..


----------



## TVC (3 May 2017)

Baileys and Maltesers tonight. 

Not the diet versions.


----------



## TVC (3 May 2017)

Via twitter, the first person has just informed me that Star Wars day is tomorrow.

The joke was only funny the first time I heard it.


----------



## GM (3 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> The world has gone to hell in a handcart that's for sure.



I think our Theresa would agree with you........


----------



## slowmotion (3 May 2017)

GM said:


> I think our Theresa would agree with you........
> 
> View attachment 350685


 Thanks @GM


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Fab Foodie I've just noticed that The Blockheads are playing Deal in December. Obviously only people with great musical taste would be attending


Excellent! Ian Dury was the first 'proper' gig I went too :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 May 2017)

It's been 10.5 hours travelling to work in Italy today, but all is well tgat ends well...


----------



## hopless500 (3 May 2017)

Finally... I have pictures on display at Arts in Ramsgate 
(allegedly! not seen them yet)


----------



## mybike (3 May 2017)

Five newly made pies with braising steak & ox cheek filling in the fridge


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2017)

I traded my Dawes for a Schwinn Mirada, nothing special, then did a 12 mile utility errand on it, just to make sure all is well with it. At least this one fits me better, geometry wise. Not bad for an old guy with an as yet to be diagnosed leg ailment.


----------



## tyred (3 May 2017)

I think I may have consumed too much cider...


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2017)

tyred said:


> I think I may have consumed too much cider...


Is there such a thing as too much cider?


----------



## slowmotion (3 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's been 10.5 hours travelling to work in Italy today, but all is well tgat ends well...
> 
> View attachment 350696
> View attachment 350697
> View attachment 350698


You didn't meet a JCB in one of the tunnels then, like at the beginning of The Italian Job?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

I have just eaten a packet of salted peanuts whilst having a shower.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 May 2017)

User said:


> The latter is probably the most interesting and informative.


Look for the bare necessities, the simple bare necessities, that's why a bear can rest at ease!


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2017)

Another night on the settee. Sodding back. Can't remember when I slept in a bed for even two nights on the run. Stayed over at a hotel for a wedding and the bed was so bad (lovely hotel btw) I slept on the floor.


----------



## slowmotion (3 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have just eaten a packet of salted peanuts whilst having a shower.


Maximum Respect!


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> All proper tea is theft.


Keep yer minces peeled for tea leaves, Rocky...


----------



## tyred (4 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Is there such a thing as too much cider?


I'll answer that in the morning?


----------



## slowmotion (4 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4787575, member: 9609"]I have my own matt that I sleep on, on the floor. I can take it with me when staying in hotels etc - I always have a comfortable night.

I havn't slept in a bed for 9 yeras.[/QUOTE]
You are Mahatma Gandhi and ICMFP.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2017)

slowmotion said:


> You didn't meet a JCB in one of the tunnels then, like at the beginning of The Italian Job?


Twas a Fiattori, not a JCB.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> That Bill Nighy is in the lounge....



I've shaken his hand. I also gently insulted him too. tbf it was the makers of the film I was mocking.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2017)

Good morning, who else is up and about at this ungodly hour? I went to bed at eleven and woke up at two and can't get back to sleep.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2017)

StuAff said:


> 2 December, Astor Theatre. Just checked their gig listings, they get around a bit!



I think they played there before too. It has also hosted stiff little fingers.



Fab Foodie said:


> Excellent! Ian Dury was the first 'proper' gig I went too :-)



hello.


----------



## slowmotion (4 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Twas a Fiattori, not a JCB.


You sure?
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgJuVOrXv68[/media]


----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2017)

dave r said:


> Good morning, who else is up and about at this ungodly hour? I went to bed at eleven and woke up a two and can't get back to sleep.



I'm here. Same story. Catching up on a couple days of "cafe" hence the amount of replies.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2017)

slowmotion said:


> You sure?
> [media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgJuVOrXv68[/media]




on days like these....or nights.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 May 2017)

slowmotion said:


> You sure?
> [media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgJuVOrXv68[/media]





It is a Caterpillar D7-17A


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Finally... I have pictures on display at Arts in Ramsgate
> (allegedly! not seen them yet)


We can check on Saturday.


----------



## lutonloony (4 May 2017)

dave r said:


> Good morning, who else is up and about at this ungodly hour? I went to bed at eleven and woke up a two and can't get back to sleep.


I seem to be in a similar situation, although catching up on the forums isn't helping! Must try for a couple more hours kip


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2017)

dave r said:


> Good morning, who else is up and about at this ungodly hour? I went to bed at eleven and woke up a two and can't get back to sleep.


Similar here, overdid things in the kitchen (decorating) yesterday so had an early night and was up by 3am, sat here with a cup of Green Tea and wondering about starting on the Gin then going back to bed.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 May 2017)

I had forgotten what this time of day was like. Early today as it's a busy day and it takes an age to cross London.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 May 2017)

Apropos of absolutely nothing: some geeky Linux humour: 


> % nice man woman
> No manual entry for woman.


----------



## slowmotion (4 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> It is a Caterpillar D7-17A
> 
> View attachment 350708


Ooooh! I'm liking it!


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Finally... I have pictures on display at Arts in Ramsgate
> (allegedly! not seen them yet)


Just in time for your visit!


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 May 2017)

User said:


> Days like these


....ran through my mind....


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I had forgotten what this time of day was like. Early today as it's a busy day and it takes an age to cross London.


Morning dearest xxx


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 May 2017)

Have s lie-in this morning. Not due in the factory until 11am.
Just woke to an Adriatic dawn chorus. :-)

Must go back to sleep....


----------



## hopless500 (4 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just in time for your visit!


Yep. They don't know I'm coming down though.


----------



## GM (4 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We can check on Saturday.



I hope so. Looking forward to seeing them


----------



## hopless500 (4 May 2017)

GM said:


> I hope so. Looking forward to seeing them


Yikes - a group viewing?


----------



## GM (4 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Yikes - a group viewing?



Might even bring my cheque book


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 May 2017)

Lovely morning ....


----------



## hopless500 (4 May 2017)

GM said:


> Might even bring my cheque book


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 May 2017)

User said:


> Are the people of Venice ready for all that sea poring downhill their way?


I do hope so....


----------



## EltonFrog (4 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Is there such a thing as too much cider?



Yes! Vile stuff.


----------



## mybike (4 May 2017)

I'm having trouble focussing my eyes today. Actually I'm having trouble focussing everything.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 May 2017)

Nettiethedog and Jessiethepup have just exercised their democratic right to vote.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> It is a Caterpillar D7-17A
> 
> View attachment 350708


My hometown team!


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2017)

slowmotion said:


> You sure?
> [media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgJuVOrXv68[/media]



JCB didn't make tracked tractor units back then. If you want to catch the car, there's the GTi version


----------



## Lullabelle (4 May 2017)

I have a cold, thanks to whoever gave it to me 

I blame brexit.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2017)

not a like for the cold, but where the blame is laid.


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2017)

Just about morning!
I've been a bit busy posting a letter, washing up, opening a parcel and catching up.
I gave my bike a bit of a polish before I set off yesterday. If you only polish the side that faces the camera you can save a lot of work.
We have had some strange cloud formations recently.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2017)

Just polished off two mugs of tea and a chicken and avocado sandwich.

Will head off and vote in a little while. Council and mayoral elections here today. My get-up-and-go is slowly returning, so I might cycle to the polling station.


----------



## TVC (4 May 2017)

Today I have been playing with my new crane, it is most satisfying.


----------



## postman (4 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have a cold, thanks to whoever gave it to me
> 
> I blame brexit.....




Oh i had it last week.I woke up yesterday to find it had gone along with it's suitcase,don't worry it only stays five days then moves on.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> JCB didn't make tracked tractor units back then. If you want to catch the car, there's the GTi version
> 
> View attachment 350734




The JCB Dieselmax diesel land speed record car.







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JCB_Dieselmax


----------



## summerdays (4 May 2017)

I've voted but forgot I had a second choice.... so went for a bit last minute dithering!


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2017)

dave r said:


> The JCB Dieselmax diesel land speed record car.
> 
> View attachment 350775
> 
> ...


Only any good in a straight line though. The GTi is fully functional, and road legal.

Can only! do 60 - 70 mph on all four wheels


----------



## Lullabelle (4 May 2017)

postman said:


> Oh i had it last week.I woke up yesterday to find it had gone along with it's suitcase,don't worry it only stays five days then moves on.



Normally colds only stick around for a few days so fingers crossed.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> Off shortly for the first session of a Beginners course at a women's running club. I've always said I couldn't run across a room, so not sure how this will go.



You won't know unless you try, hope it all goes well


----------



## Mo1959 (4 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> Off shortly for the first session of a Beginners course at a women's running club. I've always said I couldn't run across a room, so not sure how this will go.


I enjoyed it when I was younger. The old back and legs don't feel up to it now.

Biggest mistake most beginners make is to set out too fast, although I presume if it is a complete beginners class it will hopefully be a walk/run sequence for a while at least. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> Off shortly for the first session of a Beginners course at a women's running club. I've always said I couldn't run across a room, so not sure how this will go.


Take it steady but as you've already got a fair amount of endurance you should be fine. Mind, bikes are just so much better at doing this kind of thing....


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 May 2017)

I have just put a bottle of beer in the fridge.

A visitor may need some refreshment when they arrive tomorrow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2017)

They tried to fob me off with a cast but I bargained for one of those reinforced plastic and velcro boot type things. I've cast off my cast! No more tales of woe or wails of toe for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> Off shortly for the first session of a Beginners course at a women's running club. I've always said I couldn't run across a room, so not sure how this will go.


Good luck I used to enjoy running, just no more than 3 miles. Then I found it pointless.


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2017)

dave r said:


> The JCB Dieselmax diesel land speed record car.
> 
> View attachment 350775
> 
> ...


It looks a bit like one of those shuttle things they used on a weaving loom.


Must be for very large cloth.


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> Off shortly for the first session of a Beginners course at a women's running club. I've always said I couldn't run across a room, so not sure how this will go.


Good luck.


----------



## hopless500 (4 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just put a bottle of beer in the fridge.
> 
> A visitor may need some refreshment when they arrive tomorrow.


----------



## TVC (4 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just put a tanker of beer in the fridge.
> 
> A visitor may need some refreshment when they arrive tomorrow.


FTFY.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 May 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> I enjoyed it when I was younger. The old back and legs don't feel up to it now.
> 
> Biggest mistake most beginners make is to set out too fast, although I presume if it is a complete beginners class it will hopefully be a walk/run sequence for a while at least. I'm sure you will enjoy it.



I enjoy running alhough haven't been for a while-various reasons-but am looking to get back into it again. Thing is I run like a Bassett Hound, lots of movement but very little progress.


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just put a bottle of beer in the fridge.
> 
> A visitor may need some refreshment when they arrive tomorrow.


We heard it had been delivered,


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 May 2017)

A double Lagavulin in Italy....







Gulp!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> A double Lagavulin in Italy....
> 
> View attachment 350803
> 
> ...


Like the glass


----------



## HertzvanRental (4 May 2017)

I have mended 3 punctures today.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 May 2017)

Im looking at maps for motorail in Europe.


----------



## TVC (4 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Im looking at maps for motorail in Europe.


Easy now, you will get @Speicher over excited.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Nettiethedog and Jessiethepup have just exercised their democratic right to vote.



did they spoil their ballot papers?


----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> Off shortly for the first session of a Beginners course at a women's running club. I've always said I couldn't run across a room, so not sure how this will go.



from what I know of you J you'll be just great.you can cycle more than a lot of us.


----------



## Katherine (4 May 2017)

I forgot to post my postal vote so I handed it in at the polling station. 
Sorry to hear about everyone's colds. Hope you are all better soon. There're a lot of staff and children at school with colds too. I don't remember so many people having colds at this time of year before.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2017)

User said:


> You will get people humming the Imperial march when they pass in the street



bit harsh


----------



## steveindenmark (4 May 2017)

I have ridden 70km in he last 2 days. All of it into a headwind I think. I have not been this cream crackered for ages. Its is still cold in Denmark.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Im looking at maps for motorail in Europe.



I have no idea what this means.


----------



## mybike (4 May 2017)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> The running went well. As predicted it was a short session of walk a lamppost, run a lamppost, and very sedate. They seem like a really nice club, very inclusive and welcoming, and not at all competitive or athletics/racy, which is just what I wanted, rather like the cycling groups I tend to prefer. If I can fit in the homework round the cycling, I should be fine .
> 
> 
> 
> Too kind, thank you. The cycling is lower impact and doesn't affect my dodgy foot (something called sinus tarsi syndrome), but I need some higher-impact exercise for bone density. I have been assured that if I take it gently and wear good shoes it should be fine.


If ever you feel tempted to do a Marathon, just eat a Snickers. (Just in case you get the bug....)


----------



## lutonloony (4 May 2017)

Just remembered that I had a late alarm today as I had my monthly blood test at docs this morning. Could have led to very irate calls tomorrow morning, when I wasn't there to open up!


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2017)

Rode to the polling station and cast my votes.  Returning officer admired my bike.  Then I pedalled off, tourist pace, on my usual loop.

First time I've been on the bike since my bout of sinusitis. Felt good to be back out. 

A bit  now, but easily remedied by a judicious dosing of things chocolatey.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

I am considering whether I should have another salted peanuts in the shower experience; probably not, I might just opt for a glass of wine. One cannot live life on the edge every night.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

And I have just remembered it was local council elections today, so I missed my opportunity to draw cock and balls on the ballot paper.


----------



## TVC (4 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> And I have just remembered it was local council elections today, so I missed my opportunity to draw cock and balls on the ballot paper.


Do keep up.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> And I have just remembered it was local council elections today, so I missed my opportunity to draw cock and balls on the ballot paper.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

Reynard said:


>


If a drawing of cock and balls wins then it will be a blessing, trust me


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> If a drawing of cock and balls wins then it will be a blessing, trust me



It's more that I'm disappointed that you clean forgot... 

I'd been tittering all day at the thought of the person who unfolded your ballot paper...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> It's more that I'm disappointed that you clean forgot...
> 
> I'd been tittering all day at the thought of the person who unfolded your ballot paper...


I'll email the council with a


Spoiler: late vote


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2017)

*giggle*


----------



## TVC (5 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'll email the council with a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: late vote
> ...


I think you need to see a doctor.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I think you need to see a doctor.


They are not mine


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 May 2017)

tyred said:


> I'll answer that in the morning?


Which morning?...


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> The running went well. As predicted it was a short session of walk a lamppost, run a lamppost, and very sedate. They seem like a really nice club, very inclusive and welcoming, and not at all competitive or athletics/racy, which is just what I wanted, rather like the cycling groups I tend to prefer. If I can fit in the homework round the cycling, I should be fine .
> 
> 
> 
> Too kind, thank you. The cycling is lower impact and doesn't affect my dodgy foot (something called sinus tarsi syndrome), but I need some higher-impact exercise for bone density. I have been assured that if I take it gently and wear good shoes it should be fine.


Chapeau!!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> They are not mine


Who was the model for them?


----------



## raleighnut (5 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'll email the council with a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: late vote
> ...




I've seen the parties advertising


Spoiler


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 May 2017)

Can someone please tell the weather it's MAY not March.

Grey,windy,chilly and slightly damp outside. Hope it cheers up for tomorrow's Harbours Ride.


----------



## lutonloony (5 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can someone please tell the weather it's MAY not March.
> 
> Grey,windy,chilly and slightly damp outside. Hope it cheers up for tomorrow's Harbours Ride.


Very windy here, glad it's not a cycle day. Should be nice for Sunday but rubbish tomorrow


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'll email the council with a
> 
> 
> Spoiler: late vote
> ...



Your drawing is not improving is it?


----------



## summerdays (5 May 2017)

Morning.... good luck with the running @User13710, I tried it for the 5km quite a few years ago and hated it, but I sometimes look enviously at runners. I just turn bright red and can't breathe and want to find a quiet corner to crawl into!!


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2017)

Morning.
When I was at school we would be constantly running around playing British Bulldogs or football , short bursts of running, yet when on longer runs my legs would seek independence and my knees would bash together. Plus the fact that I would get the stitch, so running distances hasn't appealed to me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 May 2017)

User said:


> Next stop Westminster


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2017)

I was in a bit of a confused state by yesterday evening thinking that it would be Yoga this morning and convinced myself that I was being silly and that it was on Saturday. My wife just said " Are you going to Yoga today?"


----------



## steveindenmark (5 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I have no idea what this means.



Motorail is where you can put your car, or in my case my motorbike on the train and travel with it.

I have used it a few times to get from Hamburg to Munich with my motorbike.

You ride it on and fasten it down and then you have a sleeper car for the night. We wake up and have breakfast and an hour later we are riding in the mountains.

It saves spending 2 days riding down on the motoeway. which i have also done. The price of the train fare is reasonable as I save on 2 days worth of fuel and accomodation.

https://www.seat61.com/Motorail.htm


----------



## dave r (5 May 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Very windy here, glad it's not a cycle day. Should be nice for Sunday but rubbish tomorrow



It was very windy for my ride yesterday, it's calmed down today and is bright and sunny but more March than May.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 May 2017)

I need a huge pot of tea and a pack of dark chocolate digestives.


----------



## mybike (5 May 2017)

Daughter's moving today and needed cool bag, took it up, she filled it, I left with it. Far too dangerous for me.


----------



## mybike (5 May 2017)

mybike said:


> Five newly made pies with braising steak & ox cheek filling in the fridge



First one, eaten yesterday lunch, was rather good.


----------



## mybike (5 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Nettiethedog and Jessiethepup have just exercised their democratic right to vote.



There was a dog waiting outside ours. They wouldn't let him in.



summerdays said:


> I've voted but forgot I had a second choice.... so went for a bit last minute dithering!



There were twice as many on the ballot as we'd had paper from. But no one had visited so I don't think any are too keen to be elected.



Reynard said:


> Rode to the polling station and cast my votes.  Returning officer admired my bike.  Then I pedalled off, tourist pace, on my usual loop.
> 
> First time I've been on the bike since my bout of sinusitis. Felt good to be back out.
> 
> A bit  now, but easily remedied by a judicious dosing of things chocolatey.



'twould be all uphill for me & I'd be halfway there by the time I got to my bike.


----------



## mybike (5 May 2017)

Decided to have a go at the daughters bike since she's moving from the top of the highest hill to somewhere sensible. Realised that the hanger is bent & the mech can touch the spokes. Sadly the hanger is riveted to the mech so it may be a case of more turd polishing. Still, the Shimano levers work well.


----------



## Smithbat (5 May 2017)

Finally stuff has calmed down at work I am am back to normal activities like leaving on time etc.

Morning all


----------



## TheDoctor (5 May 2017)

User said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these as a gin dispenser for the next Cambridge meet up....
> 
> It might help us keep pace with @Hill Wimp's and @hopless500's consumption.
> 
> View attachment 350862


Would a fire engine be more suitable? Possibly paired with a tonic water cannon.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Motorail is where you can put your car, or in my case my motorbike on the train and travel with it.
> 
> I have used it a few times to get from Hamburg to Munich with my motorbike.
> 
> ...



The Fragrant MrsP and I did this with our motorcycles a few years back from Narbonne to Paris. Great fun.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 May 2017)

My underpants are chaffing....


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It happens to men of a certain age.


The wearer is not that old!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My underpants are chaffing....


You're not supposed to wear them on your head.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My underpants are chaffing....



TMI


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> [see Urban Dictionary]  Are you sure you don't mean 'chafing'?


Maybe you're right....


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 May 2017)

User said:


> You lend your underpants?


Only in emergencies.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 May 2017)

Changed into a (hopefully) non-chafing pair now.


----------



## Smithbat (5 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Changed into a (hopefully) non-chafing pair now.


Make sure you bin the chafing pair, on in a week or so's time you will be chafing again!


----------



## TVC (5 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Changed into a (hopefully) non-chafing pair now.


Serves you right for trying to wear Hills' grunts.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Serves hou right for trying to wear Hills' grunts.


Fair cop....


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 May 2017)




----------



## HertzvanRental (5 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Fair cop....


Just cut off the lacy bits. You'll be more comfortable then!


----------



## HertzvanRental (5 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Fair cop....


Just cut off the lacy bits. You'll be more comfortable then!


----------



## Lullabelle (5 May 2017)

Wow it is windy outside today, sun is warm but the wind isn't, should dry the washing nicely.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2017)

I am waiting for a batch of leaflets to be delivered...


----------



## TVC (5 May 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Just cut off the lacy bits. You'll be more comfortable then!


He likes the lacy bits.


----------



## hopless500 (5 May 2017)

User said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these as a gin dispenser for the next Cambridge meet up....
> 
> It might help us keep pace with @Hill Wimp's and @hopless500's consumption.
> 
> View attachment 350862


Great idea


----------



## hopless500 (5 May 2017)

I have beer


----------



## lutonloony (5 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have beer


I shall have beer in 44 mins


----------



## hopless500 (5 May 2017)

More importantly I have just had a proper Henry cuddle... he is very purry


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2017)

I have chocolate. And I have my leaflets for Sunday.

And today is Lexi's third adoption anniversary. She and Poppy will be having prawns for tea.  I'm going to have sausage rolls and baked beans LOL


----------



## Lullabelle (5 May 2017)

I have a new cover for my tablet, it is lime green


----------



## Lullabelle (5 May 2017)

We bought some eggs from Tesco






Didn't say anything on the box.


----------



## HertzvanRental (5 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We bought some eggs from Tesco
> View attachment 350919
> 
> 
> Didn't say anything on the box.


Do you need to be told there eggs?


----------



## TVC (5 May 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Do you need to be told there eggs?


Double yolkers, perfect with our black pudding.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have chocolate. And I have my leaflets for Sunday.
> 
> And today is Lexi's third adoption anniversary. She and Poppy will be having prawns for tea.  I'm going to have sausage rolls and baked beans LOL


Happy adoption day Lexi, cuddles from all of us on the beach.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 May 2017)

Supper is simmering awaiting the arrival of Foodie.

Hop and I may have tested some beer and prospect and port.


----------



## hopless500 (5 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Supper is simmering awaiting the arrival of Foodie.
> 
> Hop and I may have tested some beer and prospect and port.


The prosecco is working


----------



## Katherine (5 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> Morning.... good luck with the running @User13710, I tried it for the 5km quite a few years ago and hated it, but I sometimes look enviously at runners. I just turn bright red and can't breathe and want to find a quiet corner to crawl into!!



I often go to watch the local park run go through the woods without feeling any compunction to join in. I happily wave to anyone I recognise and then carry on enjoying the *walk. *


----------



## Smithbat (5 May 2017)

I have just some in from Scouts. Do I go for tea or gin?


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I have just some in from Scouts. Do I go for tea or gin?


GIN EVERY TIME

I am surprised you had to ask.


----------



## raleighnut (5 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I have just some in from Scouts. Do I go for tea or gin?


Gin, you know it makes sense.


----------



## Smithbat (5 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> GIN EVERY TIME
> 
> I am surprised you had to ask.


 You are of course right. 



raleighnut said:


> Gin, you know it makes sense.


 It does indeed



User said:


> Both but don't bother with the milk


 Just the gin I am afraid.

My tipple of choice this very evening.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

I learned today that fairly large dogs (on extendable leads) are not big enough to trigger automatic doors, when I stood and watched one wander outside as her owner spoke to the receptionist at the local GP surgery; she looked very bemused to be on the outside of a closed door where there had once been an open space


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Happy adoption day Lexi, cuddles from all of us on the beach.



Lexi says "mmrrrrrooooooow" to all her cuddle aunts and uncles on the beach.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2017)

I only went to Tesco tonight for petrol and bananas...


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I have just some in from Scouts. Do I go for tea or gin?



TEA 

I have a really nice selection of teas in the cupboard. What to choose for tonight? English Breakfast, Earl Grey or Chocolate?


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Can someone please tell the weather it's MAY not March.
> 
> Grey,windy,chilly and slightly damp outside. Hope it cheers up for tomorrow's Harbours Ride.


All the decent weather's gone to the civilised regions of the North...


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I have just some in from Scouts. Do I go for tea or gin?


Iced tea, Long Island Style.


----------



## TVC (6 May 2017)

Making tea, to take back to bed to comfort my snotty wife.


----------



## Smithbat (6 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> TEA
> 
> I have a really nice selection of teas in the cupboard. What to choose for tonight? English Breakfast, Earl Grey or Chocolate?


I would have gone with Earl Grey myself. Although I do prefer Lady Grey.


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2017)

Morning, it is grey and very blowy here, there was an orangey glow to the East when I went down to make the drinks. I was huffing and puffing by the time I got back.
I didn't make it to Yoga, the fairies intervened so I spent most of the morning having naps. I had recovered a bit by 3. 25 to wander down to watch 2 steam engines go down to Bristol. They will be coming back on Sunday evening after 6. The 1/8 of a mile round trip just to watch the train's had me exhausted.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Making tea, to take back to bed to comfort my snotty wife.


Seriously snotty here too. I really ought to get myself a husband - I had to make my own tea!


----------



## lutonloony (6 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Making tea, to take back to bed to comfort my snotty wife.


Assuming she has the lurgy , in which case GWS @Lullabelle , rather than it being a derogatory comment


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2017)

I hope that you all get better soon.

They were saying on the TV that a lot of people are suffering from hay fever at the moment and are blaming it on oil seed rape. In response the growers are blaming it on tree pollen. Where have all these trees suddenly sprang up from?


----------



## hopless500 (6 May 2017)




----------



## TVC (6 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Did Fabbers' snoring keep you awake last night?


Or because of his dancing, his terrible jokes, his animal noises, the farting or something else?


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have a really nice selection of teas in the cupboard. What to choose for tonight? English Breakfast, Earl Grey or Chocolate?


_*Chocolate tea??  ...............*_or did you mean hot chocolate rather than tea?


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2017)

My new office seems to be one of those 'ill offices' - one person catches something, you all do. Started with the sniffles earlier this week after quite a few in the office had been ill, whacked down the vitamins, felt better yesterday, woke with flu type aches today. Pants - was going for a ride down the seafront.


----------



## hopless500 (6 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Did Fabbers' snoring keep you awake last night?


Snoring, chasing mice, general awakeness 
(Henry with mouse, not Fabbers)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> _*Chocolate tea??  ...............*_or did you mean hot chocolate rather than tea?


I've never heard of it either but my bog-standard black leaf tea gives off a plain chocolatey aroma when I open the packet.


----------



## redvision95 (6 May 2017)

Sold the horrible reebok full susser I had this morning. 

The guy who bought it refurbs bikes to sell on, Offered to buy my Raleigh at the same time for his private collection but after all the work and effort I've put into getting that one how I want it, I politely declined. "if you ever want to sell it, give me a call, my son had one as his first bike and I'd like another" Maybe one day but not for a long time yet.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> GWS @Lullabelle



Thank you Rocky


----------



## Lullabelle (6 May 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Assuming she has the lurgy , in which case GWS @Lullabelle , rather than it being a derogatory comment



Yes it is the lurgy unfortunately, and thank you.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> My new office seems to be one of those 'ill offices' - one person catches something, you all do. Started with the sniffles earlier this week after quite a few in the office had been ill, whacked down the vitamins, felt better yesterday, woke with flu type aches today. Pants - was going for a ride down the seafront.



No one else in there has it so no idea where it came from


----------



## Smithbat (6 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Yes it is the lurgy unfortunately, and thank you.


I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Sold the horrible reebok full susser I had this morning.
> 
> The guy who bought it refurbs bikes to sell on, Offered to buy my Raleigh at the same time for his private collection but after all the work and effort I've put into getting that one how I want it, I politely declined. "if you ever want to sell it, give me a call, my son had one as his first bike and I'd like another" Maybe one day but not for a long time yet.


Like me with the Trek 600, I know it's going to be a long time until I find anything better as a sport/tourer. Even though these bikes were made not too far from me, the upper end Treks tend to be held by their owners, and rarely make an appearance for sale. I told the fellow who offered me great money for it that if I sold it, I'd have to replace it, and the cost to replace it is far more than the money I could get for the Trek 600.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2017)

Get well wishes to @Lullabelle and @fossyant !


----------



## Lullabelle (6 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I hope you feel better soon



Thank you. I feel better than yesterday but still feel quite limp, tea and biscuits are helping


----------



## Lullabelle (6 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Get well wishes to @Lullabelle and @fossyant !



Thank you


----------



## redvision95 (6 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like me with the Trek 600, I know it's going to be a long time until I find anything better as a sport/tourer. Even though these bikes were made not too far from me, the upper end Treks tend to be held by their owners, and rarely make an appearance for sale. I told the fellow who offered me great money for it that if I sold it, I'd have to replace it, and the cost to replace it is far more than the money I could get for the Trek 600.


If it was any other bike that I had just bought or took in PX something I was getting rid of, I'd of took the money straight away. This one just means that little more to me because of how I got it and then rebuilt it, that and I've achieved alot with the bike including my first 50 miler. I doubt ill ever get rid of it, I'll always have loads of other bikes in and out but this ones a keeper even if it is the biggest heap around


----------



## TVC (6 May 2017)

Turks & Caicos dive holiday


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2017)

Hope all you lurgified Mundaners all feel more chipper soon xxx 

It's hawthorn and elderflower blossom that does it for me when it comes to hayfever...


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> _*Chocolate tea??  ...............*_or did you mean hot chocolate rather than tea?



Yes, chocolate tea. It's a Tesco's Finest, a blend of black teas, cocoa and vanilla. It's actually really quite nice.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just been back to my old college with Gravel. I last stood in this spot 39 years ago
> 
> View attachment 351084


Looks a bit posh now.


----------



## TVC (6 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just been back to my old college with Gravel. I last stood in this spot 39 years ago
> 
> View attachment 351084


Was that also the last time you bought a round?


----------



## Lullabelle (6 May 2017)

Dull dreary day


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> No one else in there has it so no idea where it came from



There have been quite a few ill and has just gone round everyone. Not had flu for years.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 May 2017)

NettieTheDog is being executive chef in the kitchen this evening.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> There have been quite a few ill and has just gone round everyone. Not had flu for years.



I had flu last year and I have never felt so ill in my life, hope I never get it again-completely wiped me out.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> NettieTheDog is being executive chef in the kitchen this evening.
> 
> View attachment 351115


----------



## Speicher (6 May 2017)

@hopless500 and @Hill Wimp - 


Have you got plenty of moisturiser for your physog, after all that headwind? I expect @Fab Foodie might need some as well. My Father used to call it Clock Food.


----------



## hopless500 (6 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> @hopless500 and @Hill Wimp -
> 
> 
> Have you got plenty of moisturiser for your physog, after all that headwind? I expect @Fab Foodie might need some as well. My Father used to call it Clock Food.


I forgot to bring moisturiser so have slathered Hill Wimp's handcream over my face. I'm a tad wind burnt.


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I had flu last year and I have never felt so ill in my life, hope I never get it again-completely wiped me out.



It's a proper one. Came on bad this morning, uncontrollable shaking. Only had paracetamol in but the missus has been out for ibuprofen so can top up every two hours. Not been out of bed most of the day. Got cocodamol to take at bed time (5 hours after last paracetamol).

More annoyed as I had stuff to do today.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I forgot to bring moisturiser so have slathered Hill Wimp's handcream over my face. I'm a tad wind burnt.


A tad?!!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I forgot to bring moisturiser so have slathered Hill Wimp's handcream over my face. I'm a tad wind burnt.







Transformers-Activate!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 May 2017)

Take me to your leader....


----------



## Lullabelle (6 May 2017)

User said:


> We're back!
> 
> But we have missed Jack...



Bless him, I bet he missed you 2 as well, lots of hugs and treats.


----------



## HertzvanRental (6 May 2017)

Today has been eventful. I'm going to bed early!!


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2017)

I ought to go to bed shortly too. Have to be up at half 5 to get myself to the ExCel for about 8:15 in the morning. The show opens to the public at half nine, so that'll give me enough time for set-up and breakfast. Fortunately it's a relatively straightforward drive except for the last couple of miles.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 May 2017)

I've just got a six pack (of gingerbread from the gingerbread shop in Grasmere).


----------



## TVC (6 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 351155
> 
> 
> Take me to your leader....


Ronald McDonald?


----------



## dave r (6 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> It's a proper one. Came on bad this morning, uncontrollable shaking. Only had paracetamol in but the missus has been out for ibuprofen so can top up every two hours. Not been out of bed most of the day. Got cocodamol to take at bed time (5 hours after last paracetamol).
> 
> More annoyed as I had stuff to do today.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Yes it is the lurgy unfortunately, and thank you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 351155
> 
> 
> Take me to your leader....


The things people will do to get out of the wind!


----------



## dave r (6 May 2017)

Well that didn't work out, cost me money instead of saving it. A couple of weeks ago I swapped phone providers from EE to Plusnet, same network but a little cheaper, but found I had problems with no mobile data, lost it for a day then a few days later lost it permanently, the phone is a dual sim unlocked Samsung, I put in the EE sim out of my spare phone and it worked flawlessly, tweaking the settings didn't help and a second plusnet sim also has the same problem, so I've killed the plusnet account and got my PAC number. I'm now back on EE on a plan that has half the data allowance a month for the same money a month that I was paying to start off with.


----------



## Katherine (6 May 2017)

We took my M in L for a cream tea today, which she enjoyed. It was to get her out of the house and to cheer her up after having an operation postponed yet again. The scones were large, filling, fruity, warm and delicious. The cream was gooey and plentiful. But the jam was non-descript and too chilled for my liking. I made one a la Devonshire ( cream first then the jam) and the other a la the Cornish way( jam first then the cream).


----------



## tyred (7 May 2017)

Operation kitchen painting completed


----------



## Smithbat (7 May 2017)

I have had a lovely day. Quick shop this morning, then sorted and tidied my sewing room getting rid of all my old bits of fabric I am never going to use. I have then spent the evening sewing and doing some crochet while watching trashy tv. A fab fab day.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I have had a lovely day. Quick shop this morning, then sorted and tidied my sewing room getting rid of all my old bits of fabric I am never going to use. I have then spent the evening sewing and doing some crochet while watching trashy tv. A fab fab day.


Amazeballs!


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> *I have had a lovely day. *Quick shop this morning, then sorted and tidied my sewing room getting rid of all my old bits of fabric I am never going to use. I have then spent the evening sewing and doing some crochet while watching trashy tv. A fab fab day.


It's only just begun!


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2017)

tyred said:


> Operation kitchen painting completed


I've got the ceiling done on my kitchen and the new cooker hood installed, undercoating to be done today.


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Turks & Caicos dive holiday


I miss read that as being the condition of the place.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We bought some eggs from Tesco
> View attachment 350919
> 
> 
> Didn't say anything on the box.



Once got a box of eggs from Tesco, almost all was a double yolker.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2017)

NettieTheDog is guardian of the staircase this morning. 





(What's different about this photo?)


----------



## Salty seadog (7 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> NettieTheDog is guardian of the staircase this morning.
> 
> View attachment 351220
> 
> ...



Have you painted?


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2017)

Morning, we were going to do a car boot today but we are not feeling too special so it has been postponed. I'd be giving stuff away or even worse paying people.
I thought I would do a bit of modelling yesterday for a bit of relaxation. No! Not the catwalk kind. One was to remedy a model of a ship that someone had started and the other was to finish a model car that I had started many years ago. The car is a Jaguar XJR 8/9 Le Man's in case anyone is interested. I don't know what gave me the idea that it would be relaxing, all of those fiddly old transfers were a nightmare but it is starting to take shape. I suppose it is the sense of achievement that may be satisfying.


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2017)

My wife is talking greenhouses!


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> NettieTheDog is guardian of the staircase this morning.
> 
> View attachment 351220
> 
> ...


I can't see a cushion. Poor Nettie having to sit on the stairs without a cushion. This needs reporting.


----------



## HertzvanRental (7 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> My wife is talking greenhouses!


Mine often talks greenhouses. I find it's best to give her a cup of tea but otherwise ignore her! 


It's just her age!!


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Have you painted?


Yes! I painted the staircase back in February.


----------



## hopless500 (7 May 2017)

Sasha has come to her Aunty Hop for a cuddle


----------



## TVC (7 May 2017)

Something unusual is happening in the next half hour.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Something unusual is happening in the next half hour.



You going for a bike ride?


----------



## TVC (7 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You going for a bike ride?


----------



## mybike (7 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Sasha has come to her Aunty Hop for a cuddle
> View attachment 351230



You are under my control.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 May 2017)

We were supposed to be going on a guided walk starting at 7.30 this morning but last night I still felt awful so cancelled, shame but glad I did because still feel rough this morning


----------



## Lullabelle (7 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You going for a bike ride?



He is fully kitted out


----------



## dave r (7 May 2017)

Sat outside Talton Mill cafe with coffee and toast.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 May 2017)

TVC is out enjoying the sun, I was out in the garden watering my house plants, now sat on the sofa feeling pooped!


----------



## gbb (7 May 2017)

Just found my cycling mitts. 

Buggers disappeared weeks ago and despite looking several times in a stack of trays I must have missed them several times .
Also looked fleetingly at a Castolin Eutectic inverter stick welder, a relatively expensive bit of kit sat in another tray, only been used once in 7 years and not much before that. Shall I sell it I thought?....nah, never know when you'll need a welder


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 May 2017)

The occupants of the @Hill Wimp abode this weekend are all still in bed.


----------



## HertzvanRental (7 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The occupants of the @Hill Wimp abode this weekend are all still in bed.


To be fair, said occupants, only yesterday, were heard to mention that they had no intention of surfacing before midday!


----------



## Speicher (7 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> He is fully kitted out



Are you well enough to take a photo?


----------



## Speicher (7 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> TVC is out enjoying the sun, I was out in the garden watering my house plants, now sat on the sofa feeling pooped!



I think you should stay at home tomorrow. If you are pooped after watering some plants, it sounds like you need to be more betterer before you return to work. Nurse TVC might agree with me.


----------



## hopless500 (7 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The occupants of the @Hill Wimp abode this weekend are all still in bed.


I fell asleep again


----------



## HertzvanRental (7 May 2017)

I have a pair of Greenfinches on my nuts.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Are you well enough to take a photo?



When he comes back


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Are you well enough to take a photo?


Nooooo


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 May 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I have a pair of Greenfinches on my nuts.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 May 2017)

I was at a family reunion last night, part(okay, most) of my time was taken up with identifying relatives, dogs, horses,cows, and a goat from family albums for the younger ones. No chickens, though, apparently they did not merit the photographers attentions. Although I am not as old as some of my relations, I'm a generation older, as I'm the youngest kid of one of the younger children. I also had two cats vying for affection. There was barbeque involved. And spotting a large goods train as it went through, right at the end of the block.


----------



## potsy (7 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Are you well enough to take a photo?


Let's hope not.


----------



## TVC (7 May 2017)

I am returned, I ended up leading the ride with the organser Rob bringing up the rear. My instructions were to keep it to 10mph. I had it covered. Photos to follow.


----------



## fossyant (7 May 2017)

Much better this morning. Still rough but seem to have sweat the worst out. Woke dripping wet. Sat outside getting some sun.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am returned, I ended up leading the ride with the organser Rob bringing up the rear. My instructions were to keep it to 10mph. I had it covered. Photos to follow.



Apparently I have been signed up for next week


----------



## dave r (7 May 2017)

dave r said:


> Sat outside Talton Mill cafe with coffee and toast.



Talton Mill was heaving this morning, loads of cyclists in, Everyone sat outside the cafe was sat there quietly chatting when one of parked bikes had a blowout, it sounded like a bomb had gone off, it didn't arf go with a bang.


----------



## hopless500 (7 May 2017)

I was supposed to be driving home. Still tired though so now being plied with beer and given various spirit samples to try painting with 
Drive home deferred to tomorrow morning.


----------



## TVC (7 May 2017)

Proof, I went for a bike ride.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Proof, I went for a bike ride.
> 
> View attachment 351267
> View attachment 351268



I know where that to photo was taken (I think)


----------



## TVC (7 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I know where that to photo was taken (I think)


We had just come up.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2017)

In fact I'm that confident I will say it is Cork Lane at the top of the cycle path from the canal in Glen Parva


----------



## TVC (7 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> In fact I'm that confident I will say it is Cork Lane at the top of the cycle path from the canal in Glen Parva


Correct. We did an easy 15 mile loop from the pub through Willoughby and Peatling Magna.

The club is just starting up so we are keeping things easy to build up numbers. Next weeks ride will be a pootle along the towpath to Watermead Park. The hope is we can grow numbers to split rides into different abilities. The plan would be for everyone to set off together and ride the first 3-5 miles at an amble, then to divide into a group of dawdlers to do 15 or so whilst a faster set will go for a more challenging ride. If we can plan it right both groups should then meet up in the last couple of miles and arrive back at the pub for beer together.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Correct. We did an easy 15 mile loop from the pub through Willoughby and Peatling Magna.
> 
> The club is just starting up so we are keeping things easy to build up numbers. Next weeks ride will be a pootle along the towpath to Watermead Park. The hope is we can grow numbers to split rides into different abilities. The plan would be for everyone to set off together and ride the first 3-5 miles at an amble, then to divide into a group of dawdlers to do 15 or so whilst a faster set will go for a more challenging ride. If we can plan it right both groups should then meet up in the last couple of miles and arrive back at the pub for beer together.



Our lass and myself go down the GCW to Watermead most Sunday mornings, it is a cracking route for a dawdle.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am returned, I ended up leading the ride with the organser Rob bringing up the rear. My instructions were to keep it to 10mph. I had it covered. Photos to follow.


 Good to hear you are on the road again.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I know where that to photo was taken (I think)



Yep. 2006.


----------



## perplexed (7 May 2017)

As you may recall, I put 'The Floral Dance' onto my wife's Spotify playlist without her knowledge.

Ever since, I keep getting 'London Pride March' anthems on my suggested feed.

Is this a coincidence?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2017)

I've just learnt what word changes to peanut when you type it in on this forum.


----------



## potsy (7 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We did an easy 15 mile loop


Oh, I thought you were going on an actual bike ride, not just the warm up


----------



## TVC (7 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Yep. 2006.


Rude.


----------



## TVC (7 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Oh, I thought you were going on an actual bike ride, not just the warm up


Rude Rude


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2017)

Nettiethedog, catching some rays this afternoon


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Proof, I went for a bike ride.
> 
> View attachment 351267
> View attachment 351268


I like your pink top....


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 May 2017)

perplexed said:


> As you may recall, I put 'The Floral Dance' onto my wife's Spotify playlist without her knowledge.
> 
> Ever since, I keep getting 'London Pride March' anthems on my suggested feed.
> 
> Is this a coincidence?


Perhaps they are just promoting Noel Coward.
Oh, that may be a different sort of London Pride.
Put this on her Spotify next:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNac1AXQFps
Surprisingly good and complex bridge in there, BTW.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Nettiethedog, catching some rays this afternoon
> 
> View attachment 351291


Beautiful


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Correct. We did an easy 15 mile loop from the pub through Willoughby and Peatling Magna.
> 
> The club is just starting up so we are keeping things easy to build up numbers. Next weeks ride will be a pootle along the towpath to Watermead Park. The hope is we can grow numbers to split rides into different abilities. The plan would be for everyone to set off together and ride the first 3-5 miles at an amble, then to divide into a group of dawdlers to do 15 or so whilst a faster set will go for a more challenging ride. If we can plan it right both groups should then meet up in the last couple of miles and arrive back at the pub for beer together.



Good plan. There are many people out there looking for such rides so I'm sure it will be a sucess.
Well done!


----------



## TVC (7 May 2017)

Just watching a programme about the Sepilok Orang Utan rehabilitation centre which we visited and stayed at last August .

I love Orang Utans me. Fantastic to see the work that the centre is doing to raise and return orphans to the rainforest. 

PS avoid palm oil whenever you can.


----------



## fossyant (7 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> Much better this morning. Still rough but seem to have sweat the worst out. Woke dripping wet. Sat outside getting some sun.



That didn't last. Felt awful again just after. In bed, tried painkillers and ended up being ill. Just made it home from Wales. Night all.


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> That didn't last. Felt awful again just after. In bed, tried painkillers and ended up being ill. Just made it home from Wales. Night all.


----------



## tyred (7 May 2017)

Trying to decide whether to start painting my hall or to relax on the sofa


----------



## dave r (7 May 2017)

A good finish to a good day, sat here browsing cycle chat with a large glass of old speckled hen at hand. An evening enhanced by an appearance of the phantom rasbery blower of old London town and other characters from the Two Ronnie's sketch book.


----------



## TVC (7 May 2017)

User said:


> I think you mean "Proof I dressed in rather too tight Lycra and sat astride a bike"...


Thank you for your support and encouragement.


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2017)

It was a lovely warm sunny afternoon and my wife was busy gardening up by the pond so I popped up to see what she was doing. Whilst I was there I noticed a frog moving between some plants, then I noticed another and then another. There were 6 frogs sun bathing in the pond, we think they were in there because the garden is so dry.


----------



## tyred (7 May 2017)

My hall will still need painted tomorrow evening.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2017)

tyred said:


> My hall will still need painted tomorrow evening.


That's a very needy hall. It should learn patience.


----------



## Katherine (7 May 2017)

Cycling, gardening and washing accomplished and enjoyed today. First day of the year that my legs saw daylight let alone such wonderful sunshine. I was rushing out his morning and was turning the bike around to lean it against the house to attatch various bottles and bags and managed to apply a large pedal shaped bruise and graze to the back of my shin. Ouchy. 
I also seem to have aquired this late spring cold that's doing the rounds, sore throat, headache and runny nose. Not impressed.


----------



## potsy (7 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Thank you for your support and encouragement.


I thought the lycra was providing the support?


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2017)

Totally shattered after a very busy day at the ExCel showcasing rescue cats at the NPS ably assisted by Madam Lexi.

After the Camcats disaster, madam deported herself almost perfectly, allowing herself to be fussed, cuddled and admired and photographed by so many people. She only got a bit cranky towards the end of the day, but by then we were both totally cream crackered...

Was fabby to be able to talk about rescue cats, offering advice on choosing, homing and living with rescues. The leaflets I put together went down well and I only have a few left. Lots of cat chat was to be had as well, talking about things like cat coat colours, tortietude, diets, food and general cat behaviour.

One lovely stall holder gifted Lexi with a lovely butterfly cake greeting card after we had a good laugh about Lexi bringing me sucked butterflies. It was an extremely kind and thoughtful thing to do. Turns out the stall holder is actually the artist who painted the card. Another very generous person gave us a Hills gift bag with 800g of food and money off vouchers.

Lexi is now zonked out in her basket. I'm going to have a brew and a cream cake and then I'm heading off to the Land of Nod...


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Just watching a programme about the Sepilok Orang Utan rehabilitation centre which we visited and stayed at last August .
> 
> I love Orang Utans me. Fantastic to see the work that the centre is doing to raise and return orphans to the rainforest.
> 
> PS avoid palm oil whenever you can.


I'm going to continue using butter, to give the cows something to do, and to save the Orang Utans.


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2017)

Morning, it was nice and sunny but it has now turned cloudy.


----------



## GM (8 May 2017)

Big bill day today, car's going in the garage for a long overdue new clutch and service


----------



## GM (8 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Good luck with that, GM. I hope it doesn't cost too much.




Thanks!


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 May 2017)

It's not at all nice...


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2017)

I just saw 3 Goldfinches feeding in my garden. Was it the premium grade wild bird seed which attracted them?

No it was the weeds! They were feeding on some Dandelion seeds heads. A few minutes ago 3 young ones popped in, they didn't have the red faces.


----------



## Smithbat (8 May 2017)

Morning all....

Question: I have never had a carpet fitted before and we are looking at doing the stairs, landing and upstairs bedrooms. Will fitters come over two days so we can move furniture about?


----------



## raleighnut (8 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Morning all....
> 
> Question: I have never had a carpet fitted before and we are looking at doing the stairs, landing and upstairs bedrooms. Will fitters come over two days so we can move furniture about?


They probably will if you instruct the carpet supplier to tell them to do so, they'll do quite a lot to 'clinch' a deal.


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2017)

A picture of the steam trains that went back up yesterday evening, and a picture of the Goldfinches feeding on some expensive seed.


----------



## potsy (8 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 351424
> 
> 
> Here's one for the Tatton Twitcher



Loch Ness monster?


----------



## potsy (8 May 2017)

I've just pumped the tyres up on my bike


----------



## GM (8 May 2017)

Back home now after a nice little pootle on the bromie from Waltham Abbey. Now off to A&E at UCH, I think I've got a Carpel Tunnel, Ouch!


----------



## GM (8 May 2017)

User said:


> Is that an A&E thing?




I hope so, tried getting a GP appointment earliest Monday 15th 3.40. Considered the local walk-in, but they would only sent me to A&E anyway. I know it's not ideal but it hurts.


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2017)

Just found out another friend is splitting up with his wife - that's 3 in the last year. We are stuck in the middle of one break up as we are friends with both, but the 'fella' has become increasingly menacing to his wife, and he was the one that ran off with a younger model (20 years younger). 

Such a sad thing. This other mate has two kids that have life threatening conditions and require regular hospital admission. I believe the marriage can't be saved, but he is devoted to his kids. He's an ex. cycling club member that I've known over 30 years, and these days, if he goes out, he hits the road at 6 am and is back before the kids get up.


----------



## GM (8 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> I don't think they will be able to do anything if it is carpal tunnel syndrome. Surgery is the only option.



That's what think too, but they might give me a steroid injection as a temporary measure.


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2017)

GM said:


> I hope so, tried getting a GP appointment earliest Monday 15th 3.40. Considered the local walk-in, but they would only sent me to A&E anyway. I know it's not ideal but it hurts.



It's a GP appointment first, then referral to a specialist. Like has been said, it's usually surgery to fix it if it won't go away. The good news is that it does work - my mother in law has had both hands done. Get a GP appointment and ask for a referral, it's certainly not A&E as they will send you away. Ibuprofen or diclofenac (volterol tablets) should temporarily help. A&E is for body parts falling off or packing up !


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2017)

GM said:


> I hope so, tried getting a GP appointment earliest Monday 15th 3.40. Considered the local walk-in, but they would only sent me to A&E anyway. I know it's not ideal but it hurts.


May give you a chance at early diagnosis and a solution to your problem. My local HMO here in the States is currently backed up three weeks, and I have some sort of problem with leg circulation(congenital?). So l'm waiting three weeks to see a physicians assistant who will probably refer me to a specialist who probably won't see me for another three weeks or so.


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2017)

potsy said:


> I've just pumped the tyres up on my bike



Are you going to ride it, or is it to stop you dinging the rim in storage ?


----------



## GM (8 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> May give you a chance at early diagnosis and a solution to your problem. My local HMO here in the States is currently backed up three weeks, and I have some sort of problem with leg circulation(congenital?). So l'm waiting three weeks to see a physicians assistant who will probably refer me to a specialist who probably won't see me for another three weeks or so.



....and I thought that it was just the NHS in the UK that you had to wait weeks to be seen! ... Good luck with yours, hope it all get cured.


----------



## potsy (8 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> Are you going to ride it, or is it to stop you dinging the rim in storage ?


Not decided yet


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 May 2017)

potsy said:


> I've just pumped the tyres up on my bike


Are you planning to ride it?


----------



## potsy (8 May 2017)

5 miles


----------



## Speicher (8 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Are you planning to ride it?



Are you mostly at home this week, or venturing off to foreign lands?


----------



## Salty seadog (8 May 2017)

potsy said:


> 5 miles





The Velvet Curtain said:


> Rude.



Should have put more air in.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 May 2017)

potsy said:


> 5 miles



maybe more air next time.


----------



## TVC (8 May 2017)

potsy said:


> 5 miles


not 15 then?


----------



## EltonFrog (8 May 2017)

Poor NettieTheDog has been in the V - E - T - S today having a tumour removed. We collect her later.


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2017)

potsy said:


> 5 miles



Get out. The lunch time news is moaning about how dry it is !!


----------



## potsy (8 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> Get out. The lunch time news is moaning about how dry it is !!


I've done 50 miles in the last 8 months, a 5 mile ride is plenty!


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Poor NettieTheDog has been in the V - E - T - S today having a tumour removed. We collect her later.


 Gentle hugs for Nettie.


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2017)

potsy said:


> I've done 50 miles in the last 8 months, a 5 mile ride is plenty!



Thats even less than me. Get out now for those 5 miles. Lovely out and the TPT will be bone dry.

Flaming man flu isn't shifting. Pain killers keep my temp down for about 2 hours then the shivers start again.


----------



## hopless500 (8 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Poor NettieTheDog has been in the V - E - T - S today having a tumour removed. We collect her later.


 for Nettie


----------



## raleighnut (8 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Poor NettieTheDog has been in the V - E - T - S today having a tumour removed. We collect her later.


Give her a  from me


----------



## Salty seadog (8 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Poor NettieTheDog has been in the V - E - T - S today having a tumour removed. We collect her later.



Hope for the best sir.


----------



## GM (8 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Poor NettieTheDog has been in the V - E - T - S today having a tumour removed. We collect her later.




and one from me 



fossyant said:


> It's a GP appointment first, then referral to a specialist. Like has been said, it's usually surgery to fix it if it won't go away. The good news is that it does work - my mother in law has had both hands done. Get a GP appointment and ask for a referral, it's certainly not A&E as they will send you away. Ibuprofen or diclofenac (volterol tablets) should temporarily help. A&E is for body parts falling off or packing up !




You were right, pain killers until I can get a GP referral, and the doc thinks it's Arthritis, unfortunately no cure. Not bad though in and out of A&E in 25mins.


----------



## potsy (8 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> Get out. The lunch time news is moaning about how dry it is !!


I'm in trouble now, 2 parcel deliveries I missed in the half hour I was out


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2017)

My computer is telling me that too many background apps can drain my battery. I didn't want the ' B' things in the first place.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2017)

Get well soon, NettietheDog. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2017)

Gentle head rubs to Nettie from all of us here chez Casa Reynard


----------



## TVC (8 May 2017)

Poor Nettie, GWS


----------



## EltonFrog (8 May 2017)

NettieTheDog is home from the vets and is sleeping. She has the neck cushion on so she can't lick her stitches, no cone of shame for my little princess.


----------



## TVC (8 May 2017)

Not quite managed to best @potsy's 5 miles today but came close. The ride home was interesting, I was nearly taken off by a yoof on a bso who bunny hopped off the pavement right in front of me without looking. 100 yards later a car pulled out of a side road onto me, then followed for the next 50 yards leaning on his horn until he turned off again. Next a BMW drifted into the cycle lane as I passed him and he got his wing mirror adjusted for his trouble, then finally as I was in a line of slow moving traffic I sat on the middle of the road arm out to make a right turn and the bloke in the car infront gave me the finger out of the window.

That's my annual quota of nobbers out the way in one ride. Charming.


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2017)

GM said:


> and one from me
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well we know cycling is good for arthritic knees, time to learn to knit ?


----------



## Lullabelle (8 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> NettieTheDog is home from the vets and is sleeping. She has the neck cushion on so she can't lick her stitches, no cone of shame for my little princess.



A very gentle  for Nettie


----------



## Lullabelle (8 May 2017)

My new orange azalea is a lovely shade of red


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> My new orange azalea is a lovely shade of red


And red azaleas have a definite tinge of blue to them....


----------



## mybike (8 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Proof, I went for a bike ride.
> 
> View attachment 351267
> View attachment 351268



Can't see TVC anywhere in those pictures.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 May 2017)

mybike said:


> Can't see TVC anywhere in those pictures.


Maybe @The Velvet Curtain and @potsy are one and the same? Have they ever been seen together?


----------



## potsy (8 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Maybe @The Velvet Curtain and @potsy are one and the same? Have they ever been seen together?


Oi! I'm a lot younger and taller slimmer hairier


----------



## dave r (8 May 2017)

potsy said:


> I've done 50 miles in the last 8 months, a 5 mile ride is plenty!



My ride yesterday was more than that! 65 miles, my total for the week was 115 miles.


----------



## TVC (8 May 2017)

dave r said:


> My ride yesterday was more than that! 65 miles, my total for the week was 115 miles.


Go on, remind him how many years you've got on him


----------



## dave r (8 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Go on, remind him how many years you've got on him



 No I won't rub it in.


----------



## Katherine (8 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> Just found out another friend is splitting up with his wife - that's 3 in the last year. We are stuck in the middle of one break up as we are friends with both, but the 'fella' has become increasingly menacing to his wife, and he was the one that ran off with a younger model (20 years younger).
> 
> Such a sad thing. This other mate has two kids that have life threatening conditions and require regular hospital admission. I believe the marriage can't be saved, but he is devoted to his kids. He's an ex. cycling club member that I've known over 30 years, and these days, if he goes out, he hits the road at 6 am and is back before the kids get up.



It is really sad. We can't look at the group photograph from our wedding without counting how many couples have since split. We found out a very hard way that you can't stay friends with both sides unless you completely pull back and refuse to get involved.


----------



## Katherine (8 May 2017)

@CarlP best wishes for Nettie and a good recovery.


----------



## Katherine (8 May 2017)

@GM hope you feel better with the pain killers.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 May 2017)

Today I am mostly in France.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 May 2017)

@CarlP 
How is Nettie this morning?


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today I am mostly in France.


Not on the border again!


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2017)

I had a bit of a clear out in my garage yesterday and managed to make a tiny bit of space. I found a lot of decorating things, loads of tubes of decorators caulking? Some scrap copper which will be going into bike bits fund, a couple of recycled rims and a rear hub which may go together. I may have another go today.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Not on the border again!


I may be loitering in The Netheregions later....


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2017)

The Weather Carol just said " For Kew Gardens".

If you say it fast it comes as being naughty.


----------



## mybike (9 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Oi! I'm a lot younger and taller slimmer hairier



Really?



dave r said:


> No I won't rub it in.



Not sure you need to.


----------



## potsy (9 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Go on, remind him how many years you've got on him


Brace yourself, but I'm going on another bike ride in a minute 

There may be pics later


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2017)

One thing to come out of the last couple of days, an ex club mate has got in touch. We used to share lifts out to races with him for years, but he moved to Belgium to race. Stayed there ever since. Now living just outside Ghent, married with a kid. Still riding and was back home recently. Commented that he got loads of abuse on a couple of rides in the Peaks from drivers. Doesn't miss UK driver attitudes.

Even been invited over !


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @CarlP
> How is Nettie this morning?



NettieTheDog is in fine this morning, a little bit sore but a wagging tail and eating her food.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## TVC (9 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Brace yourself, but I'm going on another bike ride in a minute
> 
> There may be pics later


I've been bold enough to download Strava. I have now done 4 rides in three days, and it will be 5 by the time I get home tonight.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> One thing to come out of the last couple of days, an ex club mate has got in touch. We used to share lifts out to races with him for years, but he moved to Belgium to race. Stayed there ever since. Now living just outside Ghent, married with a kid. Still riding and was back home recently. Commented that he got loads of abuse on a couple of rides in the Peaks from drivers. Doesn't miss UK driver attitudes.
> 
> Even been invited over !


GO !!!
Ghent is beautiful.

I will be there again twice in July with @hopless500 and @Fab Foodie and a few other cyclists.


----------



## mybike (9 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Brace yourself, but I'm going on another bike ride in a minute
> 
> There may be pics later



Will this one be a full revolution of the wheel?


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2017)

NettieTheDog is resting.


----------



## Speicher (9 May 2017)

By and large, I do not like dogs. Nettie looks and sounds like a lovely doglet. 

My most favourite dog is my niece's border terror. He has been known to take me for a walk, and does not walk too fast if he has someone on a lead. He closely ressembles a small brown bear.


----------



## hopless500 (9 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> NettieTheDog is resting.
> 
> View attachment 351548


Aw, bless her. She is such a sweetie


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> By and large, I do not like dogs. Nettie looks and sounds like a lovely doglet.
> 
> My most favourite dog is my niece's border terror. He has been known to take me for a walk, and does not walk too fast if he has someone on a lead. He closely ressembles a small brown bear.



Other people have said that, Nettie has brought the Fragrant MrsP and myself unreasonable joy over the last fourteen and half years, and there is nothing we wouldn't do and no limit on how much we would spend to keep her happy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> NettieTheDog is resting.
> 
> View attachment 351548


Ah, poor thing.


----------



## potsy (9 May 2017)

8.5 miles 

Almost doubled my yearly total these last two days.

Can you tell where I went?


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2017)

potsy said:


> 8.5 miles
> 
> Almost doubled my yearly total these last two days.
> 
> ...




OK! I give up. Where?


----------



## Salar (9 May 2017)

Manchester Airport I'd say.
The first one is a Virgin Airbus A330

As well as painting the nose areas with flying girls Virgin used to paint the rear tail fin.

One of the best was an image of someone painting and falling off a ladder leaving a streak of paint on the tail fin.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Other people have said that, Nettie has brought the Fragrant MrsP and myself unreasonable joy over the last fourteen and half years, and there is nothing we wouldn't do and no limit on how much we would spend to keep her happy.



That's exactly how I feel about my furry girls. 

Glad Nettie is doing well, she does look like a little sweetheart.  And she's stripey. Hadn't noticed the stripes before LOL


----------



## dave r (9 May 2017)

I've just cleaned our bathroom. Tidy the garden next.


----------



## Bollo (9 May 2017)

I've just got my passport photo done. I look like my dad.


----------



## hopless500 (9 May 2017)

Bollo said:


> I've just got my passport photo done. I look like my dad.






You do!!


----------



## postman (9 May 2017)

We are moving.Post Office Old Fart's are moving.Today's monthly meeting in the Stick or Twist came to a sudden stop,when it was announced the kitchen fryer was out of order.It was decided to up sticks and decamp to the Hedley Verity another Wetherspoons,oh soooo nice.So during lunch a vote was taken we have our monthly meetings there instead.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2017)

I had to teach the young man in Waitrose Newbury how to use the bread slicing machine.


----------



## TVC (9 May 2017)

No nobbers on the ride home tonight.


----------



## dave r (9 May 2017)

Bike checked and washed down. Grass cut, beds weeded and pots watered back and front, crap cleared off the grass out the front.


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2017)

Looks like the resident TV expert (including sky which I don't have) Will be called to the mother in laws. She's buggered it up. I can see she hasn't switched it off with the red off button to reboot it ( web cam recordings are handy) but I'm not going near the house with the flu. It would probably kill her if she got this. She'll probably think we are being awkward. All the rest of the family shrug their shoulders despite them having tv's as well. Flipping hate being practical sometimes.

The TV is the number one life and death thing in her house.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> No nobbers on the ride home tonight.



change that avatar back......how are we supposed to recognise you in the street?


----------



## TVC (9 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> change that avatar back......how are we supposed to recognise you in the street?


Abe was my original avatar, a couple of people have told me they don't like the little chap, so Abe is back to stay


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> Looks like the resident TV expert (including sky which I don't have) Will be called to the mother in laws. She's buggered it up. I can see she hasn't switched it off with the red off button to reboot it ( web cam recordings are handy) but I'm not going near the house with the flu. It would probably kill her if she got this. She'll probably think we are being awkward. All the rest of the family shrug their shoulders despite them having tv's as well. Flipping hate being practical sometimes.
> 
> The TV is the number one life and death thing in her house.




Managed to fix it remotely. Carer came in so MIL phoned up. I logged in to her web cam on my phone whilst speaking on land line. Told carer to power the telly off and on from socket (smart tv so probably crashed). Worked.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Abe was my original avatar, a couple of people have told me they don't like the little chap, so Abe is back to stay



Ahh well, I guess it's a progressing likeness....


----------



## potsy (9 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Abe was my original avatar, a couple of people have told me they don't like the little chap, so Abe is back to stay


Abe is much better than the baby


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 May 2017)

I like abe


----------



## tyred (9 May 2017)

Finished painting the hall. Only two weeks later than I said I would do it...


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 May 2017)

tyred said:


> Finished painting the hall. Only two weeks later than I said I would do it...


But it's done


----------



## gbb (9 May 2017)

I drilled a hole on my thumb today 

Not as bad as it sounds....


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 May 2017)

I miss the internet's early years, when there were no

memes;
GIFs;
popup ads with carefully-disguised Close buttons; and
auto-play videos.
There's way too much of that crap on web pages now.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 May 2017)

tyred said:


> Finished painting the hall. Only two weeks later than I said I would do it...





gbb said:


> I drilled a hole on my thumb today
> 
> Not as bad as it sounds....



I can only think it was less than a fortnight behind schedule then....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2017)

I discovered today that there was dog poo on my carbon bike's pedals. I don't think it's touched non-metal surfaces but, to be safe, should I get a new frame?


----------



## Katherine (9 May 2017)

Committe meeting cancelled so of course I went for a ride instead!


----------



## TheDoctor (9 May 2017)

Hell yes. I'll nip round and take the old frame for hazmat disposal.
No need to thank me, all part of the service.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2017)

Shredded a whole load of knackered bushes I took out from along the fence last week.

Went for a ride.

Saw a chap walking two westies, a small liver-coloured spaniel and a black cat.

Cheat's supper of tea with cheesy garlic bread and luncheon meat toasties.

Now sat here curled up with the girls and surfing the net.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I discovered today that there was dog poo on my carbon bike's pedals. I don't think it's touched non-metal surfaces but, to be safe, should I get a new frame?


Most assuredly. Or, for something more durable, you might peruse @biggs682 's fine offerings in steel.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Something unusual is happening in the next half hour.


Anything can happen in the next half hour!


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 May 2017)

I saw Banksy new painting in Dover yesterday. It's quite good.


----------



## TVC (10 May 2017)

Early start today, more cycling too.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Anything can happen in the next half hour!



Stand stand stand by by by for for action action action.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2017)

I was chatting with my brother down the pub last night and we got onto discussing James Comey. This morning he was fired. Any suggestions for tonight's conversation?


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Most assuredly. Or, for something more durable, you might peruse @biggs682 's fine offerings in steel.


@Gravity Aided thanks

The beauty of steel is that you could just wash dog poo off but by the time you tried to do that with carbon it would have dissolved away to a pile of more poo !


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2017)

Morning, it is blinding bright sunshine outside at the moment. I just went out to put the recycling out and forgot which door I had come out of, I assumed that it was the back door but found that it was locked. I was awake from 3.30 this morning and now feeling sleepy so this could explain things.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2017)

I've got a part time job. I think people there are going to be irksome so I may not be there very long.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2017)

Eurovision?

What do you think are our chances?


----------



## TVC (10 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was chatting with my brother down the pub last night and we got onto discussing James Comey. This morning he was fired. Any suggestions for tonight's conversation?


Boris Johnson please


----------



## TVC (10 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Eurovision?
> 
> What do you think are our chances?


A definite 'nul point' from 27 countries.


----------



## raleighnut (10 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A definite 'nul point' from 27 countries.


If we have this as our entry we may get a few points,

Warning NSFW Or 'Brexiteers'


View: https://youtu.be/mVy7faNKEtM


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've got a part time job. I think people there are going irksome so I may not be there very long.


Is it interesting?


----------



## dave r (10 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Early start today, more cycling too.



It's going to be a lovely cycling day so I'm told, I'm in the pool trying to learn to swim, and then playing bingo with the rest of the senior citizens.


----------



## dave r (10 May 2017)

User said:


> Doesn't that bugger up the tuning?



?


----------



## Roadhump (10 May 2017)

I'm watching Later with Jools Holland from last week, blimey, Blondie is looking fantastic for 72, and London Grammar are such an excellent band.


----------



## fossyant (10 May 2017)

Off to the Pharmacy shortly to pick up some potions, I'm still dying.


----------



## potsy (10 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> Off to the Pharmacy shortly to pick up some potions, I'm still dying.


I'm glad I don't make this much fuss when I have the sniffles


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2017)

dave r said:


> ?


He's could be referring to bongos but I'm not an expert on their aquatic properties....


----------



## dave r (10 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> He's could be referring to bongos but I'm not an expert on their aquatic properties....



I think he forgot to put his glasses on and misread the post.


----------



## mybike (10 May 2017)

potsy said:


> 8.5 miles
> 
> Almost doubled my yearly total these last two days.
> 
> ...



A display of airport photos.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> I discovered today that there was dog poo on my carbon bike's pedals. I don't think it's touched non-metal surfaces but, to be safe, should I get a new frame?



Take it to the nearest canal or other body of water and throw it in, it clearly isn't safe.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is it interesting?



No, not really, early days though, it might become interesting.


----------



## TVC (10 May 2017)

dave r said:


> I think he forgot to put his glasses on and misread the post.


Could be banjo, the instrument of angels.


----------



## TVC (10 May 2017)

Roadhump said:


> I'm watching Later with Jools Holland from last week, blimey, Blondie is looking fantastic for 72, and London Grammar are such an excellent band.


If you do get a chance to see Blondie live then go for it, they can still rock it.


----------



## Salad Dodger (10 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Eurovision?
> 
> What do you think are our chances?



Nul points.


----------



## Roadhump (10 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> If you do get a chance to see Blondie live then go for it, they can still rock it.


Their energy is amazing for their age.


----------



## Smithbat (10 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Could be banjo, the instrument of angels.


I love the banjo, I have no musical ability whatsoever sadly, but I love the sound. We took FT to see Half a Sixpence a couple of weeks ago and I loved the banjo orchestra!

I thoroughly recommend it by the way.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2017)

NettieTheDog in the sunshine this morning.


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2017)

Where does that cat flap lead to? Is that a shed or part of a fence?


----------



## potsy (10 May 2017)

That's the birds happy for a few days


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> That neck cushion looks so much nicer and more comfy than the old lampshades of shame .



I hope it is, but she is not pleased about it.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Where does that cat flap lead to? Is that a shed or part of a fence?



The cat flap leads to TimmyTheCat's man cave...enter at your peril.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Could be banjo, the instrument of angels.


In purgatory.


----------



## Smithbat (10 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> In purgatory.


Not a fan then?


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2017)

All right, as part of a larger ensemble of other instruments, more inclined toward the cimbalom.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2017)

The girls had their monthly dose of Advocate this morning.

Beautiful day here today. My rosa rugosa and rosemary bushes are dripping in bees from the local community hives.


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2017)

Tasha the cat is trying to hide herself on the edge of the field. She is guarding the rabbit hole that is between the crop and my garden. Has anyone got any good recipes for rabbit pie?


----------



## redvision95 (10 May 2017)

Started my new job early this morning. 3am to be precise.
Got all of my deliveries done in super quick time. Clocked off about an hour ago.

Bailey is due some refresher training and some bite suit time so I'm just waiting for a mate to arrive, then we are off to the old golf course while it's sunny out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2017)

I just got passed a tfl inviting me to complete a short survey on my cycling journey. The address given was www.tinyurl.com/tflcyclingresearch17 . Which, of course, does not work and tinyurl addresses don't work like that anyway. So, for the next few days, 2 people will be handing completely useless cards out to passing cyclists on Quietway 1 in Deptford Fun City. Cackmuffins!


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2017)

I've got a headache. It is lovely outside but I'll stay in for the time being.


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've got a headache. It is lovely outside but I'll stay in for the time being.



The bright sunshine will not improve your headache, even if you wear sunglasses. I hope it improves soon.


----------



## HertzvanRental (10 May 2017)

Tomorrow, I am organising a trip to Bletchley Park.

For obvious reasons, I cannot tell you anything about it.


----------



## potsy (10 May 2017)

I've just made a wasp catcher


----------



## redvision95 (10 May 2017)

Short training session and a few bites on the suit, It's far too hot to be working a dog for too long. I was tempted to get in the back of my mate's dog van where the air conditioning is much better than in the cab We decided to cut the session short and didn't get his dog out because we started to get a little audience. We don't mind getting asked questions but if you ever see somebody in a big bite suite with a german shepherd hanging off his arm... It's not a good idea to walk up and ask if we do obedience training.  Though I've been asked about it a few times, It could be a good little side job.

Gonna get the bike out now and go for a little ride around town.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2017)

There's been quite a lot of news about NettieTheDog recently. Here's Jessiethepup catching some rays this afternoon.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2017)

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. @hopless500 & @Hill Wimp


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. @hopless500 & @Hill Wimp
> 
> View attachment 351754


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 May 2017)

User said:


> C'mon, Fabbers would look fab in that.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 May 2017)

User said:


> C'mon, Fabbers would look fab in that.



I thought it was Fabbers.


----------



## TVC (10 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> It's cunobelin


Wot, the one on the left?


----------



## Salty seadog (10 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Wot, the one on the left?



Their left or ours?

Mind you it is a camera captured image.


----------



## TVC (10 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Their left or ours?
> 
> Mind you it is a camera captured image.


OK then, the shorter one without the beard.


----------



## GM (10 May 2017)

In the pub at the moment waiting for wifey, off to see The Wipers Times.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 May 2017)

GM said:


> In the pub at the moment waiting for wifey, off to see The Wipers Times.


That sounds good. We will await an in-depth review.


----------



## hopless500 (10 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


>


^^^^^^


----------



## Lullabelle (10 May 2017)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 May 2017)

Got sunburnt today, back of the legs are stinging a bit. My own fault as I spent pretty much all day in the


----------



## potsy (10 May 2017)

Friday cannot come soon enough, way too sunny and warm around here lately


----------



## TVC (10 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Friday cannot come soon enough, way too sunny and warm around here lately


I promise never to make fun of Manchester again, I've got to go to halifax next week


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2017)

I had to slum-it in a 3 star hotel last night....


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2017)

My grape vine is getting going - second year for it. Hope I get more than the six grapes I got last year.


----------



## Smithbat (10 May 2017)

Finally finished the 'Joseph' blanket for FT to take to uni with her.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2017)

That's really nice @Smithbat


----------



## potsy (10 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I promise never to make fun of Manchester again, I've got to go to halifax next week


Oh dear.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 May 2017)

We have had a smart meter installed.


----------



## TVC (10 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> We have had a smart meter installed.


We are having ours done a week on Friday


----------



## Salty seadog (10 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> We have had a smart meter installed.



An electricity meter reading meter that runs off electricity?


----------



## gaijintendo (10 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> We have had a smart meter installed.


My exciting news is: I failed to have to have one installed because of two inaccessible screws.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> My grape vine is getting going - second year for it. Hope I get more than the six grapes I got last year.


Been so rainy here, a pruned cherry branch from February sprouted leaves.
Tannheuser!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj57sQahA4w

( In which Henry of Tannheuser, excommunicated by the Pope, is told he may achieve atonement and forgiveness of his sins((like hanging out with Venus for, like, 16 years)) when his walking stick from his pilgrimage from the Wartburg to Rome sprouts leaves.)


----------



## Salty seadog (10 May 2017)

It's been a fair while coming but we had mandatory water meters put i over the last few years.

To be fair my bills went down. But now I'm on a meter guess what'll happen next.

This is the UK,It's water.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Been so rainy here, a pruned cherry branch from February sprouted leaves.
> Tannheuser!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj57sQahA4w
> ...




Yeap, I've had that happen on a number of occasions, but with apple and hazel prunings.

Hope I get some apricots this year. My two trees only managed one fruit between them last year. Looks like I'll have a gooseberry bonanza though.


----------



## GM (11 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> That sounds good. We will await an in-depth review.




T'was good, if you like witty satirical humour, then it's for you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 May 2017)

It's a beautiful, warm, sunny day on the beach.

Summer is starting to appear finally.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> We have had a smart meter installed.


I have had one a while. The only benefit I have noticed is that I don't need to keep reading the meter.

My bills have not gone down.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Finally finished the 'Joseph' blanket for FT to take to uni with her.
> View attachment 351794


That is really rather pretty. What's the stitch around the edge?

I'm currently making a couple of blankets for the caravan.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 May 2017)

User said:


> Bloody Hell will you be able to cope?


Good company and just enough bottles of local brew got me through it.....

Novotel normality has returned :-)


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2017)

Morning, it's not as bright as yesterday at the moment.
Thanks for your comments yesterday, I was feeling cold indoors despite the bright sunshine outside, I had a nap, nap felt a bit better and then went outside and sat in the sun tinkering. My sorting through my garage gave me the materials to build a rear wheel, it might have been a bit wibly wobly and egg shape to begin with but it is now almost there. Not too bad for wheels that were really bent and had been thrown out.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have had one a while. The only benefit I have noticed is that I don't need to keep reading the meter.
> 
> My bills have not gone down.


This^^^^
Though it was very useful for showing the family that there was a significant cost to leaving 400 watts of kitchen lights on when nobody was in there....


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> That is really rather pretty. What's the stitch around the edge?
> 
> I'm currently making a couple of blankets for the caravan.


Who even knew a caravan needed a blanket?


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2017)

I saw 3 Damselflies by the pond yesterday, 2 of them were doing maths!


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Who even knew a caravan needed a blanket?



Don't foget its pillow


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> Don't foget its pillow


Don't encourage her....it's getting cushions as well.....


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2017)

I will send her a pm , bet she hasn't thought about crocheted (spelling) curtains


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> I will send her a pm , bet she hasn't thought about crocheted (spelling) curtains


Oh I think she has....


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Don't encourage her....it's getting cushions as well.....



Oh noooo.


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2017)

oh its definitely possible to have too many cushions, I have to clear a space everytime I want to sit on the sofa.


----------



## Smithbat (11 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> That's really nice @Smithbat


Thank you 



Hill Wimp said:


> That is really rather pretty. What's the stitch around the edge?
> 
> I'm currently making a couple of blankets for the caravan.


Thank you too 

First it is a row of 2 trebles into each row ending and then the next row is a double in each one. I found it on Attic24. 

I am now starting one for my bed, I am not sure what pattern to use though, any suggestions?


----------



## Smithbat (11 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Who even knew a caravan needed a blanket?


Of course they need blankets, they are made for snuggling....


----------



## hopless500 (11 May 2017)

User said:


> Don't forget to leave some room for people and rum.


And bags of yarn. And needles. And painting and drawing stuff. And beer.


----------



## hopless500 (11 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Thank you too
> ...


The wave pattern's nice


----------



## mybike (11 May 2017)

User said:


> There is a fundamental question about human existence to be resolved here. Is it possible to have too many cushions or too much crochet?



Cushions are the work of the devil.


----------



## hopless500 (11 May 2017)

mybike said:


> Cushions are the work of the devil.


I think the Devil's done a good job!


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2017)

I was wondering if I had enough parts that I could swap over to give the Woodrup ? A trial run?


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 May 2017)

User said:


> There is a fundamental question about human existence to be resolved here. Is it possible to have too many cushions or too much crochet?


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> The wave pattern's nice
> View attachment 351826


Nice. I love Attic24. I often think about doing one of her CALs (crochet alongs) but then I go off piste and discover a new stitch.

Bit like life really, make it up as you go along.


----------



## Smithbat (11 May 2017)

User said:


> There is a fundamental question about human existence to be resolved here. Is it possible to have too many cushions or too much crochet?


No and no


----------



## Smithbat (11 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> The wave pattern's nice
> View attachment 351826


I like it, again I can use it to stash bust and use up all half and quarter balls of yarn. This will then make room for me to buy more.....


----------



## potsy (11 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's a beautiful, warm, sunny day on the beach.
> 
> Summer is starting to appear finally.



Same here, my last day off and the last day of sun


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2017)

Crochet - good god ! Any is too much.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2017)

Yesterday, I saw a Porsche SUV trailing an Airstream caravan,as mentioned upthread. No crotchet in evidence,though.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 May 2017)

User said:


> There is a fundamental question about human existence to be resolved here. Is it possible to have too many cushions or too much crochet?



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-lyA2id5aY


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Same here, my last day off and the last day of sun


Get out on that bike !


----------



## Smithbat (11 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> Crochet - good god ! Any is too much.


It all depends on the context, crochet doll toilet roll holder - no. Crochet blanket for snuggling under - yes!


----------



## EltonFrog (11 May 2017)

NettieTheDog is just back from the vet. Progress is good, wound healing well. All we need now is the result of the biopsy from the lump they removed.


----------



## potsy (11 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Get out on that bike !


I have things to do today, no time for playing out on my bike.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 May 2017)

Sadly I have no time for lunch today....


----------



## raleighnut (11 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sadly I have no time for lunch today....
> 
> View attachment 351849


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2017)

Mum's quite the crochet hound as well as doing other craft stuff such as embroidery and bobbin lace. She's currently doing a table runner in really fine yarn.

I prefer to paint, sew (cat show drapes) and write.

Bottom line is, a girl's gotta have a hobby.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2017)

Took a tumble this morning while trying to shift an plum tree that had come down - had been putting it off from earlier. Wasn't expecting a six inch thick branch to shear off while I was tugging on it. 

Bottom and hands are a bit bruised, as is my ego.  The main casualty is my right gardening glove, which caught on something and the right thumb's been torn off. It was a brand new pair as well. 

It's so hard finding decent gardening gloves when you've got really small hands.


----------



## Smithbat (11 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Mum's quite the crochet hound as well as doing other craft stuff such as embroidery and bobbin lace. She's currently doing a table runner in really fine yarn.
> 
> I prefer to paint, sew (cat show drapes) and write.
> 
> Bottom line is, a girl's gotta have a hobby.


Exactly!

I crochet, knit and make patchwork quilts both machine and paper pieced. 

I can't draw to save my life, my sister is marvellous though, she draws things like this freehand.


----------



## Smithbat (11 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Took a tumble this morning while trying to shift an plum tree that had come down - had been putting it off from earlier. Wasn't expecting a six inch thick branch to shear off while I was tugging on it.
> 
> Bottom and hands are a bit bruised, as is my ego.  The main casualty is my right gardening glove, which caught on something and the right thumb's been torn off. It was a brand new pair as well.
> 
> It's so hard finding decent gardening gloves when you've got really small hands.


Oh no!!! I do hope your derrier and hands feel better soon


----------



## potsy (11 May 2017)

Been to visit the daft dog, it was it's usual daft self


----------



## potsy (11 May 2017)

He says hi to @hopless500 too


----------



## raleighnut (11 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Took a tumble this morning while trying to shift an plum tree that had come down - had been putting it off from earlier. Wasn't expecting a six inch thick branch to shear off while I was tugging on it.
> 
> Bottom and hands are a bit bruised, as is my ego.  The main casualty is my right gardening glove, which caught on something and the right thumb's been torn off. It was a brand new pair as well.
> 
> It's so hard finding decent gardening gloves when you've got really small hands.


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2017)

It worked and it works. It might have taken me all morning and I had to take parts from 3 bikes


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2017)

I have just come back from a four mile test ride. It was down my usual route down to Thingley Overbridge, it was a bit windy but the bike is nice as well as the Brooks saddle and the GB Synchron brakes. It was a successful morning's work.


----------



## lutonloony (11 May 2017)

it appears to be very. So glad I volunteered to marshal at tonights club TT


----------



## redvision95 (11 May 2017)

Another easy day at work, finished nice and early again. Ive been told that Im very lucky, I get unloaded very quickly at each drop point I go to.

Getting a newer work van next week 

Also found out Ive passed my Level 2 NASDU General Purpose Dog Handling course, i can now move onto level 3 if i wish to.  look at me, Getting qualifimucations and stuff


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2017)

Well done @ redvision95.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have had one a while. The only benefit I have noticed is that I don't need to keep reading the meter.
> 
> My bills have not gone down.


I didn't used to read the meter.

After about three years Scottish Power put out a contract on me.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sadly I have no time for lunch today....
> 
> View attachment 351849



You did't tell me you were staying just down the road.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Took a tumble this morning while trying to shift an plum tree that had come down - had been putting it off from earlier. Wasn't expecting a six inch thick branch to shear off while I was tugging on it.
> 
> Bottom and hands are a bit bruised, as is my ego.  The main casualty is my right gardening glove, which caught on something and the right thumb's been torn off. It was a brand new pair as well.
> 
> It's so hard finding decent gardening gloves when you've got really small hands.



Oh dear. I hope it didn't hurt to much.



Smithbat said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I crochet, knit and make patchwork quilts both machine and paper pieced.
> 
> ...



WOW! 



User said:


> I got offered a job. I've turned it down. I made clear that they weren't offering enough money. Let's see if they offer more....



Good luck.



potsy said:


> Been to visit the daft dog, it was it's usual daft self
> 
> View attachment 351861
> View attachment 351862
> View attachment 351863



Love that dog.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2017)

Thanks folks xxx  Bruises aren't as bad as first feared, but I've stiffened up something chronic. Think a long hot bath with lots of lavender bubbles and a good book might help there.

No wonder the tree came down - it's too rotten to even salvage for firewood. I'm just going to saw it up, chuck it in an unobtrusive corner and let the bugs and beasties have it.

@potsy - what a cute little dog  Looks like he's as crackers (and made of rubber) as my friend's miniature schnauzer 

@Smithbat - that artwork is amazing. Truly.


----------



## Speicher (11 May 2017)

Did someone mention crochet curtains? You could just crochet a wide shawl and drape it artistically over some hooks.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Took a tumble this morning while trying to shift an plum tree that had come down - had been putting it off from earlier. Wasn't expecting a six inch thick branch to shear off while I was tugging on it.
> 
> Bottom and hands are a bit bruised, as is my ego.  The main casualty is my right gardening glove, which caught on something and the right thumb's been torn off. It was a brand new pair as well.
> 
> It's so hard finding decent gardening gloves when you've got really small hands.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Did someone mention crochet curtains? You could just crochet a wide shawl and drape it artistically over some hooks.
> 
> View attachment 351921


Very nice


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I crochet, knit and make patchwork quilts both machine and paper pieced.
> 
> ...


Err wow !!!!

However your blanket is Wow Wow !!!!!


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2017)

I have crochet curtains.  Courtesy of the parental unit. How she can stick it with such fine yarn is beyond me...

Here's one of my sewing projects - a decorated cat pen for the 2013 Supreme.






And here's some of my artwork...





Henri Toivonen / Fred Gallagher Opel Manta 400, 1983 Manx International. 20x16 acrylic.





Paul Warwick, Brands Hatch BF3000 podium, June 1991. 20x16 watercolour.





Ginger cat in the window. A3 oil pastel.





Severus Snape. A4 pen & wash.


----------



## TVC (11 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Did someone mention crochet curtains? You could just crochet a wide shawl and drape it artistically over some hooks.
> 
> View attachment 351921


The Crochet Curtain is my sister. She says she's good at keeping out the light, but I could see right through her.


----------



## suzeworld (11 May 2017)

GM said:


> That's what think too, but they might give me a steroid injection as a temporary measure.



Have you tried the splints? I get a lot of relief from the worst of the pain when I sleep with them on .. 
tho I am booked for surgery and wondering about the wisdom of having it as "open surgery " when the scar is on the bit of your hand that you use on handlebars all the time ...  surgeon said it can be sore for 2/3 months - which will be a nuisance


Am going to see if i can get it done endoscopically (sp) cos they can go in on forearm for that - much less annoying.


----------



## midlife (11 May 2017)

One for @Drago 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-39887357

Oops!

Shaun


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2017)

I just managed to get a pint* of Three Sods' Trade Union onto a 4 beer mat house. I spent ages trying to figure what it tasted like and I eventually decided that it was orange marmalade. No beer was spilled in this exercise.





*Well, a third of a pint.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2017)

That's a nifty little piece of engineering 

I'd do it with a pint... of tea 

Speaking of which, I could really use a nice brew right now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4798437, member: 9609"]the bloke sitting opposite is starring intently, thinking to himself I'm going to end up with half a pint of beer spilt onto me,[/QUOTE]
No, that's me and I'm thinking ''It stayed up!''


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have crochet curtains.  Courtesy of the parental unit. How she can stick it with such fine yarn is beyond me...
> 
> Here's one of my sewing projects - a decorated cat pen for the 2013 Supreme.
> 
> ...


Wowser!


----------



## GM (12 May 2017)

suzeworld said:


> Have you tried the splints? I get a lot of relief from the worst of the pain when I sleep with them on ..
> tho I am booked for surgery and wondering about the wisdom of having it as "open surgery " when the scar is on the bit of your hand that you use on handlebars all the time ...  surgeon said it can be sore for 2/3 months - which will be a nuisance
> 
> 
> Am going to see if i can get it done endoscopically (sp) cos they can go in on forearm for that - much less annoying.




No, I have not tried the splints but I have an elastic bandage which helps. Waiting for a referral at the moment.

Good luck with yours hope it goes well. I would definitely go for the endoscope and quicker recovery time.


----------



## tyred (12 May 2017)

I've ran out of marmalade


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2017)

tyred said:


> I've ran out of marmalade


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2017)

I have horses to feed and one to yard-walk for 10 mins and then got to hose his leg for 10 mins. Twice a day. And it's raining


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have crochet curtains.  Courtesy of the parental unit. How she can stick it with such fine yarn is beyond me...
> 
> Here's one of my sewing projects - a decorated cat pen for the 2013 Supreme.
> 
> ...


More wow, love the cottage for the cat show.

Foodie and I imbibed rather a lot of wine last night. I'm rather delicate whilst he is his usual energetic self.


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2017)

Touches wood. I think I may be over the worst. Still getting the shakes and sweats but it's getting less. At least I've lost a few kg's as I haven't eaten properly in 6 days.

Got a funeral to go to later and currently sat at the car dealers awaiting a warranty diagnostic (You know when you take the car in telling them exactly what it is thats wrong and they have to check then order parts).


----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4798360, member: 9609"]Don't know if this is just a local affect, but have never seen the moon look as yellow as it does at this moment, it's nearly golden in colour, it's a little strange.[/QUOTE]
I think it did look a bit yellow the other night, couldn't say what it was like last night as it turned cloudy.


----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2017)

There was a Starling in my bird bath earlier trying to see how quickly he could empty it. They aren't half vigorous at it.


----------



## potsy (12 May 2017)

It's raining


----------



## dave r (12 May 2017)

Its piddling down in Coventry this morning, I've moved the pots we have out the front onto the lawn so the plants can get a good soaking, they are normally under the overhanging roof of the bay window.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 May 2017)

Raining in Leicester, lazy day in front of the telly coming up. At least I can't cut the grass.


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2017)

Why does it always rain at a Funeral ?


----------



## mybike (12 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I think the Devil's done a good job!
> View attachment 351827



As long as they're nowhere near where I'm sitting. A seat that needs a cushion needs replacing.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2017)

NettieTheDog has been back to the vet, she's not been well. 

Vet says it just a reaction to the anaesthetic and the sickness will clear up.


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2017)

Bramble was playing (out of sight) with the rug (or so I thought). Ivan decided to join in. Then the sounds changed and I thought they'd sneaked a mouse in. Nope. She had stolen a ball of fancy yarn and unravelled rather a lot of it. It proved hard to rewind as it was wrapped twice around a table leg and appeared to be caught up under the sofa. It turns out it was hooked up under a camouflaged black cat's claws


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2017)

It's raining in Didcotcestershire. 

NettieTheDog is snoring. 

The Fragrant MrsP and I have just returned from a late breakfast. 

My auntie phoned to see if she could come over for a visit, but we were out. 

That is the end of the mundane news.


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2017)

User said:


> Did you say anything like "Ah kute kittehs"?


More like, '' oi, get orf !!".


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> NettieTheDog has been back to the vet, she's not been well.
> 
> Vet says it just a reaction to the anaesthetic and the sickness will clear up.


 hope she improves soon


----------



## suzeworld (12 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I was booked for carpal tunnel surgery four years ago. Three days before I was due under the knife, the Prof had her major bike accident breaking both arms. I cancelled my surgery reckoning that we ought to have more than one functioning arm amongst the two of us. After 3 months the symptoms went away and I've never been back to see the surgeon.
> 
> I hope it resolves itself (one way or another), GM



Good logic

Good outcome. 

I've put up with it for years. Ironically this increases risk that surgery wont actually help. 10% not helped anyway.


----------



## suzeworld (12 May 2017)

GM said:


> No, I have not tried the splints but I have an elastic bandage which helps. Waiting for a referral at the moment.
> 
> Good luck with yours hope it goes well. I would definitely go for the endoscope and quicker recovery time.



Cheers. 
I would recommend the splints. Keeping wrist straight during sleep gave me enormous relief from ghastly morning pains. 
Can get them cheap off Amazon. No need to pay more.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Wowser!



Thanks xxx


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> More wow, love the cottage for the cat show.
> 
> Foodie and I imbibed rather a lot of wine last night. I'm rather delicate whilst he is his usual energetic self.



Thanks hun xxx That was all made out of recycled fabrics, wools and buttons btw 

I'm forever hunting down that sort of stuff on boot sales and in charity shops and the like.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> NettieTheDog has been back to the vet, she's not been well.
> 
> Vet says it just a reaction to the anaesthetic and the sickness will clear up.



Oh noes... Poor wee toot xxx


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Bramble was playing (out of sight) with the rug (or so I thought). Ivan decided to join in. Then the sounds changed and I thought they'd sneaked a mouse in. Nope. She had stolen a ball of fancy yarn and unravelled rather a lot of it. It proved hard to rewind as it was wrapped twice around a table leg and appeared to be caught up under the sofa. It turns out it was hooked up under a camouflaged black cat's claws



Oh...

Dear...

  

My two are fast asleep. Probably dreaming about their next batch of mayhem.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2017)

It rained here overnight. The forecast showers keep missing us - it's currently wazzing it down half a mile away.

I decanted a 10kg sack of Royal Canin cat biscuits into three airtight boxes.

There is a bruise on my knee. I do not remember hitting my knee yesterday.

That's about it here really.


----------



## TVC (12 May 2017)

Merlump is having her MOT this afternoon. That's if she comes home, I think she caught sight of the basket.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 May 2017)

User said:


> And they've come back with an increased offer...


----------



## raleighnut (12 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Merlump is having her MOT this afternoon. That's if she comes home, I think she caught sight of the basket.


 The sight of the cat carrier is enough to trigger a mass exodus here, I have to lock the cat-flap before I get it out of the cupboard.


----------



## Speicher (12 May 2017)

Today I am feeling rather  and tired.

Yesterday was a very peopley sort of day. Today it is very disconcerting. Two houses up the avenue, they are having their patio made bigger, and someone is using a new matic drill to make big holes in the ground. The vibrations are causing things in this house to vibrate. Just some of the very lightweight things, like the pens in a jar on a shelf. 

This afternoon, I will be mostly sat on the sofa and possibly watching the Giro.


----------



## TVC (12 May 2017)

It is raining, Merlot has returned. Time to do the dirty deed.


----------



## TVC (12 May 2017)

The deed is done and we are friends again.

Strange how she howled, yowled and growled all the way to the vets, but lay quietly enjoying the ride on the way back.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The deed is done and we are friends again.
> 
> Strange how she howled, yowled and growled all the way to the vets, but lay quietly enjoying the ride on the way back.



Thankfully a clean bill of health so hopefully that wil be it until next year


----------



## TVC (12 May 2017)

Merlot has just met her new neighbour, he's called Milo. The meeting did not go smoothly.


----------



## raleighnut (12 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Merlot has just met her new neighbour, he's called Milo. The meeting did not go smoothly.


All that anger from being taken to the vet can't have helped.


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. @hopless500 & @Hill Wimp
> 
> View attachment 351754


That brings a whole new meaning to the word 'crotcheting'.

In other news, I have a new monitor stand on my work monitor. I now have so much desk space. 

I've also got a date tomorrow. I'm bricking it.


----------



## TVC (12 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> All that anger from being taken to the vet can't have helped.


She's not having a good afternoon.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I've also got a date tomorrow. I'm bricking it.



Relax, be yourself, listen. Enjoy.


----------



## Speicher (12 May 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> That brings a whole new meaning to the word 'crotcheting'.
> 
> In other news, I have a new monitor stand on my work monitor. I now have so much desk space.
> 
> I've also got a date tomorrow. I'm bricking it.



You can use all those bricks to build a new relationship.


----------



## Speicher (12 May 2017)

Are micro diggers or mini diggers subject to MOTs and exhaust gas testing regs?

The digger two gardens up has been working solidly for four days digging up a garden, and then driving to a skip one hundred yards away in the field. Will it have churned out lots of 'orrible fumes? I have aching joints like I get when over-dosed on traffic fooms. 

I had the same problem when the water board ran a (diesel?) generator for four days.


----------



## perplexed (12 May 2017)

I had to trim 50cm off 6 corrugated bitumen sheets today.

I've been mending my shed roof.

This is a dull job.


----------



## lutonloony (12 May 2017)

tyred said:


> I've ran out of marmalade


Never really got the hang of marmalade


----------



## potsy (12 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The deed is done and we are friends again.
> 
> Strange how she howled, yowled and growled all the way to the vets, but lay quietly enjoying the ride on the way back.


Lu?


----------



## TVC (12 May 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Never really got the hang of marmalade


The above line is best read in the voice of Marvin the Paranoid Android.


----------



## HertzvanRental (12 May 2017)

Popped in today to see the guys I used to work for 9 years ago.
Partner 1 - his middle son was killed by a runaway lorry in Australia 5 years ago.

Partner 2 list his wife to breast cancer 3 years ago.

Partner 3 has just learnt that his youngest son, aged 26, has no more than 6 months to live!

Christ, life can be shitty sometimes.


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oh...
> 
> Dear...
> 
> ...


That's the first time all 3 have ganged up and caused mischief together. Rather cute really. They had fun


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2017)

This evening for the first time I used the viscosity in conversation and I had a shot of amaretto after dinner.

This is the end of this evenings mundane news.

Edit: UPDATE: NettieTheDog is feeling much better this evening.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Popped in today to see the guys I used to work for 9 years ago.
> Partner 1 - his middle son was killed by a runaway lorry in Australia 5 years ago.
> 
> Partner 2 list his wife to breast cancer 3 years ago.
> ...



How sad. Life is a lottery.


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> The sight of the cat carrier is enough to trigger a mass exodus here, I have to lock the cat-flap before I get it out of the cupboard.


Same here


----------



## midlife (12 May 2017)

It's rained for the first time here in ages .......now there are what seem like hundreds of snails out!

Shaun


----------



## Speicher (12 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4799586, member: 9609"]I think it is only at manufacture/design stage they need to comply with emissions and noise levels, after that I think it is either a free-for-all or the legislation is not enforcible. (apart may be from central london where heavy plant has to comply with the LEZ rules, but I think (bit of a stab in the dark really) that only applies to stuff over 50 horse power? not really sure though) so I doubt that covers mini diggers[/QUOTE]

I live near the end of a cul de sac, so there are very few passing vehicles. I expect to feel fragile for a week or so, then gradually feel better.


----------



## tyred (12 May 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Never really got the hang of marmalade



Keep trying. Toast isn't complete without it.


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 May 2017)

User said:


> I promise to be gentle.....


Don't flatter yourself. You're not my type.


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Relax, be yourself, listen. Enjoy.


I'll try to relax and listen. Too much being myself will cause not relaxing, you see.


----------



## marknotgeorge (12 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4799752, member: 21629"]You was ok during Foodie's Booze ride. Well it's wasn't a date.[/QUOTE]
I wasn't at the beginning. Remember the triangle of social ineptitude? But I'll be okay.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Same here



She is now 7 years old so a clean bill of health is a good thing.


----------



## lutonloony (12 May 2017)

tyred said:


> Peanut butter Toast isn't complete without it.


FTFY


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 May 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I'll try to relax and listen. Too much being myself will cause not relaxing, you see.


Be yourself, you're the only self you are.


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2017)

Morning. My wife has just come across a bit on FB that is funny and appears to be a warning about using a type of shower gel. You would think that they would put a warning sign on the label saying about other bits as well as eyes.


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2017)

Why is it that whenever we try looking for the BBC 7 day quiz we end up with one that is out of date or one we have previously done?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 May 2017)

It's Saturday afternoon, and I'm eagerly waiting for dinner.  Bloody cycling: I'm always hungry...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Why is it that whenever we try looking for the BBC 7 day quiz we end up with one that is out of date or one we have previously done?


I kept on forgetting the quiz so I've now put it in my Google calendar and I get email alerts to remind me that it's Friday. I then lie in wait for the thread to appear near the top of new posts. I'm not quite so organised with the answers though.


----------



## lutonloony (13 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. My wife has just come across a bit on FB that is funny and appears to be a warning about using a type of shower gel. You would think that they would put a warning sign on the label saying about other bits as well as eyes.


It certainly does make the old bits tingle!


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2017)

My wife is talking greenhouses again. If she had let me do the bidding the problem would have been solved and I would have had the headache of reassembling it. It might have cost more to have upped the bid but when you factor in transport costs and possibly 2 cars that alone could be expensive. Well it is too late now.


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2017)

My wife is now talking baths!


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2017)

They have just been showing some of the padlocks that were left on a bridge in France. What happened to all of the bicycles?


----------



## Lullabelle (13 May 2017)

Dull out there today


----------



## mybike (13 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Why is it that whenever we try looking for the BBC 7 day quiz we end up with one that is out of date or one we have previously done?



It's when you don't get all the questions from the old one right.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2017)

Teriyaki for tea tonight - most likely chicken, salmon and duck (for me and the missus) by the request of my daughter as she loved it last time !


----------



## gbb (13 May 2017)

Just had bananas in custard


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2017)

I had a gooseberry fool this morning. That'll do me until tonight's Gurkha meal.


----------



## TVC (13 May 2017)

Merlot 1 Milo 0

Home win, not sure how the away leg will go, but she's feeling pretty confident right now.


----------



## raleighnut (13 May 2017)

gbb said:


> Just had bananas in custard


----------



## Katherine (13 May 2017)

The landscapers next door are cutting concrete slabs. Very dusty! Washing is in the dryer even though it's not raining.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 May 2017)

I am Foodless this weekend


So I have one of my blankets to finish, a book to finish, a new book to start, Poisson and sweet potato for supper, salt and vinegar crisps, G&T and loads of Scandinavia dramas to catch up on


----------



## TVC (13 May 2017)

I do bang on about my boozer, but it is pretty good.

http://www.greatfoodclub.co.uk/the-...oozer-in-the-21st-century/?platform=hootsuite


Lu might have some news for you too.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am Foodless this weekend
> 
> 
> So I have one of my blankets to finish, a book to finish, a new book to start, Poisson and sweet potato for supper, salt and vinegar crisps, G&T and loads of Scandinavia dramas to catch up on



Quick, sneak some more cushions in the caravan whilst he's not looking ! He'll never know !


----------



## Lullabelle (13 May 2017)

I may have bought 2 new orchids


----------



## Lullabelle (13 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I do bang on about my boozer, but it is pretty good.
> 
> http://www.greatfoodclub.co.uk/the-...oozer-in-the-21st-century/?platform=hootsuite
> 
> ...



I have been on a bike ride


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2017)

I did 8.2 miles on a turbo trainer. Gently easing my foot back into action. I'm a bit worried that the weight I'm losing at the moment is mostly the wasting away of leg muscle mass, because it gets harder and harder to get it back again


----------



## Speicher (13 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> The landscapers next door are cutting concrete slabs. Very dusty! Washing is in the dryer even though it's not raining.



I had to do that this week because of the men digging and generally making dustiness everywhere.


----------



## Speicher (13 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Merlot 1 Milo 0
> 
> Home win, not sure how the away leg will go, but she's feeling pretty confident right now.



Three legs to go?


----------



## Katherine (13 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have been on a bike ride


----------



## Smithbat (13 May 2017)

We have cleared 7 bags of rubbish from our house this week!


----------



## Speicher (13 May 2017)

Would you like to see me in my new glasses?






Do they suit me, or do I look like a knit?






http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cordell-the-owl


----------



## Lullabelle (13 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Would you like to see me in my new glasses?
> 
> View attachment 352264
> 
> ...



Gorgeous


----------



## Roadhump (13 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Would you like to see me in my new glasses?
> 
> View attachment 352264
> 
> ...


Tripadviser?


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 May 2017)

Another blanket almost finished, just got to edge it.


----------



## Roadhump (13 May 2017)

Bike ride plans scuppered today by having to sort the garden out......might have to ride up to the pub later to make up for it....


----------



## dave r (13 May 2017)

At the Albany theatre, Buddy Holly the legend, with Roy Orbison, cracking show.


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2017)

Went to Bath/Baff to meet my wife's work mates for drinky poo's this afternoon. We had a pleasant time and tried out a few pubs. Saw 2 Peregrines soaring above one of the churches there.
Bought a pasty whilst in Bath, chicken and bacon, 1.5% chicken, 0.5% bacon, 98% potato. Another Cornish company I will now avoid.


----------



## hopless500 (13 May 2017)

Roadhump said:


> Bike ride plans scuppered today by having to sort the garden out......might have to ride up to the pub later to make up for it....


I'm already in the pub. Cycled to the stables and then on to the pub. I found that I appear to have no gears... cycling home could be interesting. I must have buggered the gear cable stuffing the bike in the car for the return journey from Deal.


----------



## hopless500 (13 May 2017)

User said:


> It is all flat though?


There are a couple of uphill lumps on the way back.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 May 2017)

Christ ! I am soooo tired.


----------



## TVC (13 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Christ ! I am soooo tired.


Well go to bed. We will be turning in soon.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Well go to bed. We will be turning in soon.


Yup, going now, it's been a long day.


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2017)

I just heard our entry for Eurovision, couldn't they be bothered to send a backing group with her?


----------



## Lullabelle (13 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I just heard our entry for Eurovision, couldn't they be bothered to send a backing group with her?



Wouldn't improve it in any way


----------



## redvision95 (13 May 2017)

Spent most of the evening underneath the car. Starter motor packed in, Managed to bump start it going down the hill and get to the breakers before they closed. New starter motor acquired and fitted. 

Getting ready to go to Cannock Chase in the morning


----------



## Speicher (13 May 2017)

I am watching "Absolute Power" with Gene Hackman. Well, I do not mean that he is sitting on the sofa beside me.


----------



## hopless500 (13 May 2017)

Hmm. Gear cable is unattached at one end. Now wrapped around frame.


----------



## dave r (13 May 2017)

Marc Robinson(Buddy Holly,) My Good Lady, Darren Paige (Roy Orbison), we've had an excellent night


----------



## lutonloony (13 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> My wife is now talking baths!


I hope that is not in conjunction with the greenhouse. .? People in glass houses shouldn't show bones


----------



## lutonloony (13 May 2017)

A very wet drive home from friends tonight, but looks like it should be  tomorrow . Hoping to get a few miles in


----------



## mybike (13 May 2017)

The scent of honeysuckle on the night air is glorious tonight. A pleasant walk in the dark along the towpath as well.


----------



## Smithbat (14 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Would you like to see me in my new glasses?
> 
> View attachment 352264
> 
> ...



That is so cool!!!!



Hill Wimp said:


> Another blanket almost finished, just got to edge it.
> 
> View attachment 352271



That is really pretty.

I am having a go at one that is done from the inside out, It is weird but enjoyable at the same time.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 May 2017)

Jessiethepup is sitting on the back of the sofa with a toy donut in her mouth.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> That is so cool!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds interesting. Is there an online pattern with very good instructions.

One reason I like Attic24 is that she does brilliant instructions with pictures that even I can follow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 May 2017)

I am up.

The weather cannot decide whether it should be grey and glum or bright and sunny. That may have something to do with strong wind blowing the clouds about a bit fast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am up.
> 
> The weather cannot decide whether it should be grey and glum or bright and sunny. That may have something to do with strong wind blowing the clouds about a bit fast.


It's cloud tennis. For weeks they've been heading south west and now the south west has had enough and is blowing them back. I'm hoping the NE doesn't have an answer.


----------



## TVC (14 May 2017)

It was hammering down when we woke, now the sky is cloudless blue and the roads are drying. Definitely a bike riding day.


----------



## lutonloony (14 May 2017)

Thought I would put a spot of air in the tyres this morn. Slime had done its job......until pressure was up at which point air gushing out of tyre. Quick pit stop, only to find my repair on spare was "poor". Trip to Halfords seems to be order of the day


----------



## EltonFrog (14 May 2017)

O! Twitchers! 

There's an old nest ( I think it's old) in the pyracantha bush with an egg in it. 

There's a very colourful small bird that keeps flying to our front door near the bush I think it's a blue tit. 

Does the egg belong to the bird?


----------



## dave r (14 May 2017)

Sat in the Darlington tea room Heart Of Shires with coffee and toast.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Thought I would put a spot of air in the tyres this morn. Slime had done its job......until pressure was up at which point air gushing out of tyre. Quick pit stop, only to find my repair on spare was "poor". Trip to Halfords seems to be order of the day



I got to the cafe to find the phone hadn't recorded my ride this morning, looks like it hadn't started when I tapped it to start it.


----------



## TVC (14 May 2017)

A fantastic 17 mile pootle to Watermead this morning. Such larks.






The thing is, with yesterday's ride and this morning's, Lu has topped @potsy's mileage for the year in just 22 hours.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A fantastic 17 mile pootle to Watermead this morning. Such larks.
> 
> View attachment 352380
> 
> ...



I got in about a quarter past two having rode 65 miles at an average of 13.8mph, easy out hard home and almost as much climbing as last Sunday.


----------



## potsy (14 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A fantastic 17 mile pootle to Watermead this morning. Such larks.
> 
> View attachment 352380
> 
> ...



Nowhere near my huge yearly total yet but we'll done anyway


----------



## TVC (14 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Nowhere near my huge yearly total yet but we'll done anyway


In your massive yearly total have you done 17 miles in one go?

Oh, and you may notice in the photo, I did it on a single speed too.


----------



## TVC (14 May 2017)

User said:


> Lu drugged you up then....


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2017)

User said:


> Lu dragged you up then....


To be fair it's only about a 30 foot elevation change from the pub to the park. 

Nice ride apart from 'North Bridge', I've seen a couple of people crack their heads by trying to cycle under that.
It's lovely around Belgrave Hall though you could almost forget you are in Leicester.


----------



## TVC (14 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> To be fair it's only about a 30 foot elevation change from the pub to the park.
> 
> Nice ride apart from 'North Bridge', I've seen a couple of people crack their heads by trying to cycle under that.
> It's lovely around Belgrave Hall though you could almost forget you are in Leicester.


The photo was taken at the Mammoth, it's years since we've been to Watermead, they've certainly improved it. We will have to spend a morning walking round it soon.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 May 2017)

User said:


> Lu dragged you up then....



We were promised an ice cream but the guy leading the ride went straight past so we didn't stop for a 99 with flake and sauce


----------



## Lullabelle (14 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The photo was taken at the Mammoth, it's years since we've been to Watermead, they've certainly improved it. We will have to spend a morning walking round it soon.



A few odd statues in the park 1 in particular in the water itself, no idea what it was supposed to be


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We went through parts of Leicester I have never been through before and saw a lot of old derelict buildings with their name still clear, a stark reminder of how industrial we used to be, so much history left to ruin.


There are supposed to be a lot of developments associated with 'The Shires' in the pipeline, more 'Riverside Apartments' similar to the ones near the Holiday Inn I believe, there's also a lot of the disused section of the Great Central to be flattened and then developed too.


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> A few odd statues in the park 1 in particular in the water itself, no idea what it was supposed to be


It is a scene from 'King Lear' it was being constructed by our 'Artist In Residence' when I worked there.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> It is a scene from 'King Lear' it was being constructed by our 'Artist In Residence' when I worked there.



Oh I see, just caught me off guard as we peddled by.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 May 2017)

User said:


> I'd sue if I were you...



I was thinking about it, we waz robbed


----------



## TVC (14 May 2017)

I am happy. Lee Ridley in addition to being commisioned by Radio 4 is now making videos with BBC3.


----------



## tyred (14 May 2017)

4 mile walk in the morning, hilly 33 mile ride in the afternoon, painted my bedroom ceiling this evening. Now sitting with my feet up having a nice bag of chips.


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Wouldn't improve it in any way


It seemed to be lacking a something, perhaps some violins as she seemed to be singing along to a drum machine.


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2017)

We have been and done a car boot sale. I managed to get another badminton racket to go with the one I bought last time, four in fact.


----------



## Smithbat (14 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> That sounds interesting. Is there an online pattern with very good instructions.
> 
> One reason I like Attic24 is that she does brilliant instructions with pictures that even I can follow.


I followed it from a video actually, it is very simple but effective. I am only using two colours to match my bedroom and it looks really nice


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3LDNIopC50


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2017)

User said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to have to tell my employer that I've had a job offer...


In bitcoins?


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I followed it from a video actually, it is very simple but effective. I am only using two colours to match my bedroom and it looks really nice
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3LDNIopC50



Lovely. I have never done Afghan crochet.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 May 2017)

4 days to go until my holiday


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2017)

I'm up, dogs fed, tea made.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 May 2017)

Cats fed, tea made and eggs boiling away.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 May 2017)

User said:


> ???


I know, post predictive text arghhhhhhh


----------



## potsy (15 May 2017)

It's Friday


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 May 2017)

Day off..New smart meters being fitted this morning..I seem to love 4 day weeks nowadays ​


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2017)

It is grey and drizzly here a complete change to the nice sunshine we had yesterday. I saw a pretty 60's Raleigh racing bike in metallic blue with nice lug work and chrome forks. It had exage bits which were later upgrades, but he wanted too much, but as he said he could make more selling the individual parts.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2017)

The first rose of the season in our garden this morning. Golden Showers.


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2017)

I think that I am going to have to take it a bit easier today after having a busy weekend.
On a different note, my Airfix kit downsizing has temporarily gone in to reverse. I couldn't resist buying a 1/24 scale Hawker Typhoon 1B especially when they were offering an extra discount.


----------



## Smithbat (15 May 2017)

Day off today as I am having the house cleaned. I am not ashamed to say I take no pleasure at all in cleaning, I am happy to keep it tidy but actual 'spring cleaning' is a chore. I have decided to treat myself and what some people will spend on a handbag or clothes, I am paying to have my house deep cleaned and I can't wait.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Day off today as I am having the house cleaned. I am not ashamed to say I take no pleasure at all in cleaning, I am happy to keep it tidy but actual 'spring cleaning' is a chore. I have decided to treat myself and what some people will spend on a handbag or clothes, I am paying to have my house deep cleaned and I can't wait.


How lovely.

I love cleaning, I know I know I'm mad but I really do. It's a great stress buster to get a sense of order back.


----------



## Smithbat (15 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> How lovely.
> 
> I love cleaning, I know I know I'm mad but I really do. It's a great stress buster to get a sense of order back.


My mum does too, much to her disappointment neither my sister or I inherited that trait. She even offered to come and clean my house but that would just be weird....


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Day off today as I am having the house cleaned. I am not ashamed to say I take no pleasure at all in cleaning, I am happy to keep it tidy but actual 'spring cleaning' is a chore. I have decided to treat myself and what some people will spend on a handbag or clothes, I am paying to have my house deep cleaned and I can't wait.


“There is no need to do any housework at all. After the first four years the dirt doesn't get any worse.”

― Quentin Crisp


----------



## Smithbat (15 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> Have you used the company before? I ask because I'm not much of a one for housework, so before I put my last house on the market I paid for a 'deep clean' and was very unimpressed with what they did. I wished I had taken more notice of what they were doing at the time, but I just kept out of their way on the day.



I haven't used them before, but they do come recommended by a friend as they are their regular weekly cleaning service. I am upstairs in the study at the moment and will wander down later to see how it is all going. The way I look at it, anything is better than nothing....



swee'pea99 said:


> “There is no need to do any housework at all. After the first four years the dirt doesn't get any worse.”
> 
> ― Quentin Crisp


 I love this, I could do with it being posted to my front door!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 May 2017)

my legs ache.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 May 2017)

User said:


> It's just your age....


nah, not this time. It is Duncton Hill.


----------



## redvision95 (15 May 2017)

No work this morning, Went in to be told to take the new van home to clean it. 

I need to go and pick my Raleigh up from Halford's after having its bottom bracket changed soon, Also need to see what front wheels they have in stock, I may have bent the front wheel on my MTB while doing trails I have no business doing over cannock chase yesterday  and I don't mean just buckled either


----------



## Speicher (15 May 2017)

Well, a tiny bit of luck for once. I was invited into my neighbour's back garden yesterday and saw a beautiful plant. She did not know what it was, but at the first attempt I have hidentified it on Crocus. Tis a mountain cornflower. 

http://www.crocus.co.uk/plants/_/centaurea-montana-violetta/classid.2000025108/


----------



## dave r (15 May 2017)

Coventry's wet and windy today, I got up this morning looked out the window and abandoned plans to revarnish the outside woodwork, we've been round to see my sister in law and had a cup of tea and a chat this morning, this afternoon I will be catching up with the housework.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 May 2017)

Mmmmm, cats you can eat...mmmmm.......


----------



## Lullabelle (15 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> How lovely.
> 
> I love cleaning, I know I know I'm mad but I really do. It's a great stress buster to get a sense of order back.



Same here, I like ironing as well, helps to unjumble the mind.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Well, a tiny bit of luck for once. I was invited into my neighbour's back garden yesterday and saw a beautiful plant. She did not know what it was, but at the first attempt I have hidentified it on Crocus. Tis a mountain cornflower.
> 
> http://www.crocus.co.uk/plants/_/centaurea-montana-violetta/classid.2000025108/
> 
> View attachment 352579



Pretty


----------



## perplexed (15 May 2017)

I am most distressed to report that I've had a great bout of consternation concerning my rhubarb crumble efforts of this afternoon.

I had an attack of the vapours upon discovering it required 34 minutes to 'crisp up' instead of the stated 30.

I may need a small gin later...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2017)

perplexed said:


> I am most distressed to report that I've had a great bout of consternation concerning my rhubarb crumble efforts of this afternoon.
> 
> I had an attack of the vapours upon discovering it required 34 minutes to 'crisp up' instead of the stated 30.
> 
> I may need a small gin later...


Nowt worse than a procrastinating pudding. Except, possibly, a tardy tart.


----------



## TVC (15 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Nowt worse than a procrastinating pudding. Except, possibly, a tardy tart.


A sulking soufle?
A cantankerous custard?


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mmmmm, cats you can eat...mmmmm.......
> 
> View attachment 352609


Noooo do not being that disgusting stuff home.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 May 2017)

no gardening for me this evening.


----------



## TVC (15 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Noooo do not being that disgusting stuff home.


Good news @Fab Foodie the missus has given the go ahead for you to scoff the lot yourself.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2017)

NettieTheDog is almost back to normal today.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> NettieTheDog is almost back to normal today.


----------



## raleighnut (15 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> NettieTheDog is almost back to normal today.


I'll bet that's a relief


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'll bet that's a relief


Not half, it's been a trying week.


----------



## raleighnut (15 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Not half, it's been a trying week.


----------



## redvision95 (15 May 2017)

Picked the Raleigh up.
Went to the Gym. Its legs day, Cant feel my legs anymore.
Just finished doing the next two weeks meal prep, Just letting it cool down before I shove it in the freezer. 

It was also weigh in day, ive only lost 2lbs in the last month but PT says its because im building muscle quicker than burning fat. 

Off to bed early, work at 3:30am!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2017)

There are swans on the pond at work today.


----------



## hopless500 (15 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> There are swans on the pond at work today.


Are you a spy?


----------



## raleighnut (15 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Are you a spy?


 


User said:


> If he is, that is not likely to be the expected reply.



The correct response is "Aren't they Egrets".


----------



## slowmotion (16 May 2017)

There are still 2kg of frozen Seville oranges in the bottom of the freezer. I'm not sure when they will be converted into marmalade. I seem to be using up all the jam jars in the house to mix up glue for other World Domination projects.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> The correct response is "Aren't they Egrets".


That was last week.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2017)

slowmotion said:


> There still 2kg of frozen Seville oranges in the bottom of the freezer. I'm not sure when they will be converted into marmalade. I seem to be using up all the jam jars in the house to mix up glue for other World Domination projects.


I've been using that Gorilla Glue for my World Domination Projects. I haven't actually used it on any gorillas, though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Are you a spy?


If I told you, I'd have to kill you. Then @Hill Wimp would be angry.


----------



## slowmotion (16 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I've been using that Gorilla Glue for my World Domination Projects. I haven't actually used it on any gorillas, though.


If you're really serious about World Domination, I'd get the gorillas on your side.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2017)

slowmotion said:


> If you're really serious about World Domination, I'd get the gorillas on your side.


I think I shall. I will look up some banana pudding recipes.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 May 2017)

There was no Gram flour in Booths' Windermere branch today (but they did have Masa Harina).


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> There was no Gram flour in Booths' Windermere branch today (but they did have Masa Harina).


Time for tamales!


----------



## TVC (16 May 2017)

Early start today as I travel back to the 1970s.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2017)

I am considering the matter of buying new slippers. I will keep you apprised.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2017)

Got the Bridal Suite again....


----------



## TVC (16 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> I am considering the matter of buying new slippers. I will keep you apprised.


One of life's big decisions. A good pair of slippers can change your World.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Got the Bridal Suite again....
> 
> View attachment 352650



That should be called the nightmare suite.


----------



## perplexed (16 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Nowt worse than a procrastinating pudding. Except, possibly, a tardy tart.



A mardy marble cake?


----------



## TVC (16 May 2017)

perplexed said:


> A mardy marble cake?


A stroppy strudel


----------



## perplexed (16 May 2017)

Crabby carrot cake...


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2017)

I have got to go for a fasting blood test this morning, any other day I could manage without a drink for a while.

In other news I sometimes wonder if designers have a clue. I was trying to fill a sink with water and whilst it was filling I thought that I would soap up. As the water level was reaching the top I thought that I had better turn the tap off. Now this where cylindrical taps with raised hoops for grip and wet soapy hands don't mix. Panic! The water level was rising fast and I couldn't grip the taps to turn them off, I managed to grab a towel before I re - enacted a scene from Das Boot.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 May 2017)

Cantankerous coffee cake.


----------



## TVC (16 May 2017)

A Miffed Muffin


----------



## perplexed (16 May 2017)

A dour Danish...


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 May 2017)

An irked iced bun.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2017)

Disgusted donut....


----------



## Smithbat (16 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Got the Bridal Suite again....
> 
> View attachment 352650


Can I just say, euuuggghhhh. thank you


----------



## GM (16 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Are you a spy?


----------



## GM (16 May 2017)

Just been reading about Seadog Gin, anything to do with our @Salty seadog. Must try it!


----------



## mybike (16 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Got the Bridal Suite again....
> 
> View attachment 352650



There must be something they see in you.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Early start today as I travel back to the 1970s.



Hopefully it's drier in the 70's than it is here in present day Mancland.

On the positive side I don't need to fill the bird bath up


----------



## TVC (16 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Hopefully it's drier in the 70's than it is here in present day Mancland.
> 
> On the positive side I don't need to fill the bird bath up


No it's not. We are almost there and you can smell the dispair


----------



## TVC (16 May 2017)

Good grief, it's grim.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Can I just say, euuuggghhhh. thank you


Clearly you don't appreciate the finer points of Russian Kitsch....


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Hopefully it's drier in the 70's than it is here in present day Mancland.
> 
> On the positive side I don't need to fill the bird bath up


It was in 1976. Drier that is.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2017)

When I opened my front door to go for my blood test I discovered a large Slow worm on the door mat, I first thought that it was dead but when I picked up the mat it moved. I put it in amongst some tall flowers. I'm wondering if my daughter's kitten is learning bad things from my neighbour's cat.


----------



## Smithbat (16 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Clearly you don't appreciate the finer points of Russian Kitsch....


Clearly not, I am not sure I want to...... It is a fine line between kitsch and just plain wrong...


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Clearly not, I am not sure I want to...... It is a fine line between kitsch and just plain wrong...


----------



## Smithbat (16 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 352667


That is so far beyond the fine line into plain wrong!


----------



## dave r (16 May 2017)

Our yoga teacher revisited the eagle pose today, I still can't do it, I'm too wobbly on one leg and too broad across the chest for the arm position.


http://www.yogajournal.com/poses/eagle-pose


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 May 2017)

GM said:


> Just been reading about Seadog Gin, anything to do with our @Salty seadog. Must try it!


Bizarre, Foodie showed me that yesterday. Got to try it.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2017)

I have not yet bought slippers.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> I am considering the matter of buying new slippers. I will keep you apprised.


 My folks have quarry tiles in the hallway and kitchen and insist people take shoes off. I feel the cold in my hands and feet so when they mentioned Christmas I said you can buy me some slippers to wear when I come over. I duly got a lovely fur inlayed pair, so good that I took them home and left my ropy old ones at theirs.

How's that for mundane?


----------



## potsy (16 May 2017)

I just popped out for a loaf of bread and came back with another bird feeder, I think I have a problem


----------



## TVC (16 May 2017)

Back on the M62, Halifax is just a dreary memory in the rear view mirror.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Back on the M62, Halifax is just a dreary memory in the rear view mirror.


One of the locals giving TVC a warm send off


----------



## TVC (16 May 2017)

Those miserable, tight Yorkshiremen didn't put on lunch so we had to stop at the services. For the first time in my life I've visited a dirty Greggs and bought a steak slice. It was much nicer than I expected, oh dear.


----------



## Smithbat (16 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> I have not yet bought slippers.


 How disappointing, do keep us updated though


----------



## Smithbat (16 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Those miserable, tight Yorkshiremen didn't put on lunch so we had to stop at the services. For the first time in my life I've visited a dirty Greggs and bought a steak slice. It was much nicer than I expected, oh dear.


Careful, that is how they lure you in. First a steak slice, then you will be on the sausage rolls and then it is a short sharp slippery slope to the sugary sweetness of yum yums. Run, run hard and run far, do not succumb, resist *RESIST! 
*
Sorry, it is a bit of a slow Tuesday afternoon here....

Anyone fancy a game of scrabble on WWF?


----------



## TVC (16 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Careful, that is how they lure you in. First a steak slice, then you will be on the sausage rolls and then it is a short sharp slippery slope to the sugary sweetness of yum yums. Run, run hard and run far, do not succumb, resist *RESIST!
> *
> Sorry, it is a bit of a slow Tuesday afternoon here....
> 
> Anyone fancy a game of scrabble on WWF?


That's my fear, I'm sitting here thinking I might try them again, I must be strong.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 352667


Where did you get the plans for the next @Hill Wimp caravan?


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 May 2017)

I was just wondering...whatever happened to the 'News Too Exciting For The Mundane News' thread?


----------



## hopless500 (16 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Careful, that is how they lure you in. First a steak slice, then you will be on the sausage rolls and then it is a short sharp slippery slope to the sugary sweetness of yum yums. Run, run hard and run far, do not succumb, resist *RESIST!
> *
> Sorry, it is a bit of a slow Tuesday afternoon here....
> 
> Anyone fancy a game of scrabble on WWF?


I play scrabble on there


----------



## Smithbat (16 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I play scrabble on there


If you fancy a game, my username on there is Tawny75


----------



## hopless500 (16 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> If you fancy a game, my username on there is Tawny75


----------



## potsy (16 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I play scrabble on there


Didn't know you were into wrestling


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2017)

User said:


> Are we doing this in alphabetical order or not?


Bolshy Battenburg?


----------



## hopless500 (16 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bolshy Battenburg?


Capricious carrot


----------



## Smithbat (16 May 2017)

Egregious Eccles cake


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Where did you get the plans for the next @Hill Wimp caravan?


The lack of crochet leads me to think otherwise. Although I'm sure the cats would love the drapes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2017)

Fabulous Flan.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> The lack of crochet leads me to think otherwise. Although I'm sure the cats would love the drapes.


Oh that's before she starts the crochet....


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2017)

Cracking crumpet....


----------



## TVC (16 May 2017)

Pouting profitterole


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2017)

Garrulous gammon
Haughty hock
Irritable ice cream.


----------



## TVC (16 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Garrulous gammon
> Haughty hock
> Irritable ice cream.


Did I miss the memo? I thought we were doing cakes. We could do meats tomorrow.

Tetchy torte.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2017)

This thread turns more ludicrous every day


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Did I miss the memo? I thought we were doing cakes. We could do meats tomorrow.
> 
> Tetchy torte.


It started with pudding punctuality but the time element has disappeared too.
Still...
Gossipy gateau....
And I'll retire till someone comes up with an h.


----------



## TVC (16 May 2017)

potsy said:


> This thread turns more ludicrous every day


Only on the days you are around


----------



## hopless500 (16 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Pouting profitterole


You're out of order. Literally


----------



## potsy (16 May 2017)

What is it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2017)

potsy said:


> What is it?


Either an Eritrean emu or a gosling. Hard to tell without them wearing national strip.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2017)

The geese are back in the pond.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2017)

I did not buy slippers.

The bin lorry has crashed into our wall.

I had a Cadbury's Twirl today. 

I have no photos of birds,I have no egrets.


----------



## TVC (16 May 2017)

We are attending Cheese Club.

The first rule of Cheese Club: Eat the cheese.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are attending Cheese Club.
> 
> The first rule of Cheese Club: Eat the cheese.


If you offend are likely to get hauled up before the cheese board?


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you offend are likely to get hauled up before the cheese board?



They might get grilled.


----------



## screenman (16 May 2017)

Digestive biscuits with peanut butter on are sublime. My new discovery to which I could become addicted to.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are attending Cheese Club.
> 
> The first rule of Cheese Club: Eat the cheese.


The first rule of cheese club is never talk about cheese club.


----------



## TVC (16 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you offend are likely to get hauled up before the cheese board?


Proper flippin cheese, Brie de Meaux.

@User will understand.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 May 2017)

I have been crocheting all evening with other women that crochet and drink Gin.

I did not repeat NOT consume Gin however I have just opened a bottle of Jenlan

We have no cheese in the house and Foodie is returning tomorrow. He won't be amused.


----------



## Smithbat (16 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are attending Cheese Club.
> 
> The first rule of Cheese Club: Eat the cheese.


There is such a thing as cheese club? You mean I have been a Guider for over 20 years and I could have been at a cheese club instead?


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 May 2017)

User said:


> Perhaps he might bring cheese?


Russian cheese ????

To be fair I have never had any so I cannot judge. I have recently been watching a programme about the Sami group of people in Sweden. They put cheese in their coffee.

I will admit to not having tried this either.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> There is such a thing as cheese club? You mean I have been a Guider for over 20 years and I could have been at a cheese club instead?


Cheese, Gin, Wine, this could get messy.


----------



## Katherine (16 May 2017)

screenman said:


> Digestive biscuits with peanut butter on are sublime. My new discovery to which I could become addicted to.


I'll have to try that!


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 May 2017)

Still sitting in the garden, it's so warm.


----------



## Smithbat (16 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Still sitting in the garden, it's so warm.


It is raining here  mild but raining


----------



## hopless500 (16 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> The geese are back in the pond.


The cuckoos are flying south


----------



## hopless500 (16 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> It is raining here  mild but raining


Same here.


----------



## Speicher (16 May 2017)

My postillion has been struck by lightning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> The cuckoos are flying south


I am sorry, that is not the authentification phrase.


----------



## slowmotion (16 May 2017)

The Eagle has landed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2017)

Correct!
The answer is Deli.


----------



## hopless500 (16 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am sorry, that is not the authentification phrase.


Bugger


----------



## TVC (16 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> There is such a thing as cheese club? You mean I have been a Guider for over 20 years and I could have been at a cheese club instead?


Yup, Cheese Club.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yup, Cheese Club.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zwq55_RpIM

Never.
Talk. 
About.
Cheese.
Club.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2017)

I went to bed but I'm sitting in the garden again.

It's still rather warm.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2017)

Couldn't resist.


----------



## screenman (17 May 2017)

It is raining here, and very warm. Maybe I have woken up on a tropical island.

Oh, I forgot, the roofer did not turn up to fix the leak on Monday.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Russian cheese ????
> 
> To be fair I have never had any so I cannot judge. I have recently been watching a programme about the Sami group of people in Sweden. They put cheese in their coffee.
> 
> I will admit to not having tried this either.


Russian cheese is nothing to write home about....so I don't know why I just did.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2017)

My housemartins are back and building their nest in the roof apex.

Sasha is fascinated.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 May 2017)

It's precipitating down here this morning.


----------



## GM (17 May 2017)

It's pi$$ing persistently raining here as well.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2017)

Look what I found in the station 2nd hand book stall.

1985.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2017)

I love the suggested attire.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2017)

User said:


> Clothes then?


Handkerchiefs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Handkerchiefs.


As headwear, no doubt, precursor to the bandana....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 May 2017)

User said:


> Or a neckerchief?


Very versatile piece of kit, the handkerchief, except for when you use one for your nose, at which point you immediately find yourself carrying a snotty rag around with you until you next make contact with your laundry basket.


----------



## mybike (17 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> It's precipitating down here this morning.



And here.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> It's precipitating down here this morning.


Here too. 5C last night.

Now homeward bound. All being well will be with @Hill Wimp by 2245 :-)


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2017)

User said:


> The pavements are wet in The City.


Is that another spy chat up line?


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2017)

It's raining here, I'm feeling absolutely shattered.
I'll do some washing up and listen to Ken Bruce.


----------



## potsy (17 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> A couple for @potsy to identify
> 
> View attachment 352800
> View attachment 352801


They are both so out of focus they could be anything


----------



## potsy (17 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Should have gone to Specsavers, Potty.....they look fine to me.


I fear HD may be wasted on you..


----------



## dave r (17 May 2017)

I've had a good swimming lesson this morning, we're now down the club. Coventry's a tad damp this morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Look what I found in the station 2nd hand book stall.
> 
> 1985.
> 
> View attachment 352787


Yes, no cycle tour complete without jeans. Heavy, and with a great folded over seam right where it counts the most.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 May 2017)

I've been out, I am soaking wet and I have found what a may fly nymph is.


----------



## Speicher (17 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You and your new fangled gadgets..........I get my technology and photography advice from Wol. She thinks I'm doing just fine.



Can you tell me what an uncrystallised pension is? Tis UFPLS for short, I think.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 May 2017)

One that's dried out a bit and got coated in sugar?


----------



## Speicher (17 May 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> One that's dried out a bit and got coated in sugar?



Never a truer word spoken in jest, springs to mind there, TD.


----------



## Smithbat (17 May 2017)

It is persisting down here and I have to go pick my bike up from her service. I am not looking forward to the damp ride home


----------



## mybike (17 May 2017)

mybike said:


> And here.



Still


----------



## raleighnut (17 May 2017)

Yep, several 'Soggy moggies' here too apart from Cinders, she took one look outside and decided kipping on a cushion on the settee was today's plan.


----------



## redvision95 (17 May 2017)

Had an interesting morning at work. They added half a route onto my usual route because one of the other drivers had crashed his van. So got to earn some extra ££. Also got a bit of a surprise when I went back to the office, the boss man wanted to see me. I thought I was about to get the sack. Nope, They want me to come off of the temporary contract and put me on a 12 month rolling contract and they want me on long distance work instead of locals. Told him I would think about it and let him know in the morning.


----------



## perplexed (17 May 2017)

Screw you recipe...

I'm going to use skimmed milk, not semi-skimmed, so in your face pal.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 May 2017)

dave r said:


> I've had a good swimming lesson this morning, we're now down the club. Coventry's a tad damp this morning.


Did you not thouroughly dry yourself before you went out?


----------



## Smithbat (17 May 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Had an interesting morning at work. They added half a route onto my usual route because one of the other drivers had crashed his van. So got to earn some extra ££. Also got a bit of a surprise when I went back to the office, the boss man wanted to see me. I thought I was about to get the sack. Nope, They want me to come off of the temporary contract and put me on a 12 month rolling contract and they want me on long distance work instead of locals. Told him I would think about it and let him know in the morning.


Is this good news?


----------



## redvision95 (17 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Is this good news?


I'm not really sure. I took the job because I thought it would only be a temporary contract and because it starts early and finishes before noon usually. Which meant that I could do my S.I.A training next month, which has been booked. Getting the S.I.A licence is the last step into becoming a security dog handler which is what I wanted to do all along, however, it's not guaranteed work all of the time and can get a bit dry at certain times of the year. Whereas with the company I'm currently working for is steadily growing and has guaranteed work year round with good working conditions, good pay and I do enjoy the driving. It's one of those I need to think about on a long bike ride, keep going for the dream job VS sticking with the company I'm with now and just having a OK but stable job.


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2017)

This is what was in my parcel that arrived today.


----------



## Dec66 (17 May 2017)

I really fancy sausages for dinner.

Instead of which, I have pork stir fry.


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2017)

There is supposed to be a steam train going up towards London at 17: 19 here, it is still raining and I'm not sure if I will pop out to see it. The steam engine could be Tornado or Lord Dowding.


----------



## dave r (17 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Did you not thouroughly dry yourself before you went out?




Yes, but I shouldn't have bothered, I was like a drowned rat by the time I'd walked across the car park. When I came out of the leisure centre there was a Mum with a small lad about three years old, he'd got bright red wellies on and was having a wonderful time jumping in all the puddles.


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2017)

It was Tornado , it's just gone up, I watched it from the comfort of my bedroom.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 May 2017)

to sum up this week so far


----------



## gbb (17 May 2017)

My dog stinks  (thanks to me walking him in the rain this morning)


----------



## Speicher (17 May 2017)

dave r said:


> Yes, but I shouldn't have bothered, I was like a drowned rat by the time I'd walked across the car park. When I came out of the leisure centre there was a Mum with a small lad about three years old, he'd got bright red wellies on and was having a wonderful time jumping in all the puddles.



Do you remember the swimming baths at Livingstone Road? I recall going there when I was a small owlet.


----------



## dave r (17 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Do you remember the swimming baths at Livingstone Road? I recall going there when I was a small owlet.



Yes, I believe they've gone now.


----------



## HertzvanRental (17 May 2017)

It is about to splurt with great magnitude!


----------



## TVC (17 May 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> It is about to splurt with great magnitude!


I remember my youth, when so could I.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2017)

It has come over rather dark.

Still no breeze though.

Still I managed to prune the lemon balm, 're pot one of my large geraniums and split some of Foodies little pepper plants and plant them on.


----------



## potsy (17 May 2017)

User said:


> This possibly deserves a separate thread, one with spoiler tags.


Mind bleach required


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2017)

User said:


> This possibly deserves a separate thread, one with spoiler tags.


Nòooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Salty seadog (17 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've been out, I am soaking wet and I have found what a may fly nymph is.



That's all well and good but have you any slipper need for us?

You said you'd keep us in the loop.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> That's all well and good but have you any slipper need for us?
> 
> You said you'd keep us in the loop.



Slipper purchases have been put on hold indefinitely.


----------



## Smithbat (17 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Slipper purchases have been put on hold indefinitely.


Oh no. Is it for lack of suitable Specimens or a change of circumstances meaning they are no longer needed. You can't keep us in suspense like this......


----------



## EltonFrog (17 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Oh no. Is it for lack of suitable Specimens or a change of circumstances meaning they are no longer needed. You can't keep us in suspense like this......



Well, my initial enthusiasm for the project has waned because of the lack of suitable footwear available in the various establishments I visited for the set budget. So I thought "stuff it, I can't be arsed" .


----------



## GM (17 May 2017)

Wish I could do Irish dancing, just saying.


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2017)

GM said:


> Wish I could do Irish dancing, just saying.



No you don't.


----------



## GM (17 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> No you don't.




Come to think of it I wish I could do any dance


----------



## Salty seadog (17 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Well, my initial enthusiasm for the project has waned because of the lack of suitable footwear available in the various establishments I visited for the set budget. So I thought "stuff it, I can't be arsed" .



Well you can Get a pair of luxurious beauties like mine from Debenhams. Richer by John Rocher. No idea of cost as they were a gift but they are greatand very photogenic as I earlier demonstrated.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2017)

I'm making granny squares.


----------



## mybike (17 May 2017)

mybike said:


> Still



Over 1" today.


----------



## Smithbat (17 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm making granny squares.


I'm crocheting a star blanket


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2017)

Good day with doctors, all referred to vascular department, MRI, and specialist clinic for leg ailment. Wednesdays are so exciting. Next week, visit from mower repairman, trip to clinic and a trip to the vets for the dogs.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2017)

I am drinking Green River (soda, only found in and around Chicago) and it's just marvy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2017)

Made Mrs. GA and I Lasagna and garlic bread for supper, with a salad, and followed by Italian Ice.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 May 2017)

Oooo gelato, I anticipate much consumption in the Piemont region in the next 10 days, along with wine and other lovely foods.

One day to go


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 May 2017)

In other news, the correct towns electrics should be being fitted at 8am if the towbar man can wake Foodie.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 May 2017)

Corina the Hop is doing well.


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2017)

Ooooh! It's sunny.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 May 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Who does this remind me of?
> 
> View attachment 352911


Uncanny....


----------



## TVC (18 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm making granny squares.


How many grannies does it take to make a square?


----------



## hopless500 (18 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> Given recent events, I decided it would be a good idea to back up my PC to the external hard drive. Apparently the last time I did this was in January 2016 .


Thanks for the reminder. I shall do mine tonight!


----------



## hopless500 (18 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I'm crocheting a star blanket


I was finishing my last freeform cushion cover and doing some spinning


----------



## dave r (18 May 2017)

After yesterday's downpour today is bright and sunny, if a tad chilly, I feel a bike ride coming on


----------



## potsy (18 May 2017)

After yesterday's downpour today is bright and sunny, if a tad chilly, I feel a day lounging around coming on


----------



## mybike (18 May 2017)

perplexed said:


> Screw you recipe...
> 
> I'm going to use skimmed milk, not semi-skimmed, so in your face pal.



Use what's to hand, I always say.


----------



## mybike (18 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Good day with doctors, all referred to vascular department, MRI, and specialist clinic for leg ailment. Wednesdays are so exciting. Next week, visit from mower repairman, trip to clinic and a trip to the vets for the dogs.





Gravity Aided said:


> I am drinking Green River (soda, only found in and around Chicago) and it's just marvy.





Gravity Aided said:


> Made Mrs. GA and I Lasagna and garlic bread for supper, with a salad, and followed by Italian Ice.



All rather more than mundane surely.


----------



## raleighnut (18 May 2017)

Kizzy is in a 'nibbling' mood this morning.


----------



## Smithbat (18 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oooo gelato, I anticipate much consumption in the Piemont region in the next 10 days, along with wine and other lovely foods.
> 
> One day to go


Can someone please explain to me the difference between ice-cream and gelato?


----------



## Smithbat (18 May 2017)

I am more than a little excited, my quilting table is being delivered today. I have coveted one for so long I can't actually believe I am getting one.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Can someone please explain to me the difference between ice-cream and gelato?


Ice cream is sub standard to Gelato.

Gelato is Italian heaven


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I am more than a little excited, my quilting table is being delivered today. I have coveted one for so long I can't actually believe I am getting one.


Photos please.

I can understand your excitement.


----------



## hopless500 (18 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Corina the Hop is doing well.
> View attachment 352910


Please don't let the cats pee on me


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 May 2017)

I have had an x-ray.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 May 2017)

I have had an article published on Evonews!
If only I'd spotted the typo before it went live...


----------



## hopless500 (18 May 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I have had an x-ray.


Did they find it?


----------



## Smithbat (18 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Photos please.
> 
> I can understand your excitement.


Here she is in her folded state with my machine on the air lift.

There is a chest of drawers underneath on the left hand side. That bit flips up as well as another side table on the right and when you pull it forward, the whole back comes up on a double gate-leg to provide support for a quilt etc.

I can also have the machine at table top level to make one big flat sewing area or slightly higher so I can free arm.

I am so very excited to make something on it tonight. I shall post more pics then.


----------



## redvision95 (18 May 2017)

I'm now jobless 
I kind of damaged a one-year-old sprinter while reversing into a tight loading area, scraped it all down the side  Bossman wasn't too impressed and really wasn't happy when I told him I wasn't going to be accepting the new contract, I've decided that I want to do something I know I'll be happy doing. We both agreed that it was just best for my temp contract to be ended early. 

I need to change my brake pads on both car and bike today, Pop to the bank and hide from GF until she calms down


----------



## Lullabelle (18 May 2017)

Me and my big mouth!

My boss finished yesterday and isn't back until Monday, there were a few things she needed before she finished so the past few days have been hectic. This morning I said to TVC, these next 2 days should be nice and quiet... yeah right.

The cleaner informed me 1 of the toilet seats is broken can I sort it, yeah sure I am maintenance... the photocopier has stopped working, I have called for an engineer and put a note on the machine to let people know, still they are asking have I called for an engineer? when is he coming out? whinging because they can't use it, well what can I do? so much for a quiet day


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Did they find it?


Yes, damaged fetlock!


----------



## hopless500 (18 May 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Yes, damaged fetlock!


I thought they were searching your skull


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Here she is in her folded state with my machine on the air lift.
> 
> There is a chest of drawers underneath on the left hand side. That bit flips up as well as another side table on the right and when you pull it forward, the whole back comes up on a double gate-leg to provide support for a quilt etc.
> 
> ...


Now you need a quilting room ;-)


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 May 2017)

I'm on holiday


----------



## Smithbat (18 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Now you need a quilting room ;-)



I have a quilting area which is my my hall which you can see there. When FT has finished uni and left home our joint study will become my quilting room. However when she is at uni, the table is all on castors and will be in the centre of my living room when I am using it.



Hill Wimp said:


> I'm on holiday


 Yay!!! Enjoy


----------



## hopless500 (18 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm on holiday


Are you there yet?


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I thought they were searching your skull


No, that's microsurgery!


----------



## Speicher (18 May 2017)

For some reason I keep thinking that this weekend is the Bank Holiday weekend. 

Lots of peeps are talking about holibobs, perhaps I should go on holiday. I know somewhere just right, with a sunny garden and two cats.


----------



## mybike (18 May 2017)

Amazing arrogance & perseverance:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ies-steal-bike-car.html#v-5775640776754808838


----------



## Smithbat (18 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> That is a serious bit of kit! Some years back a friend asked me to go to an international quilting exhibition in Birmingham - it wasn't really my thing, but it was a chance to spend some time with a distant friend so I said yes. What a revelation! The 'quilts' were just magnificent, in fact it reinforced my belief that sewing and related crafts are a vastly underrated form of [woman] art. Yes, I know men do sometimes do it, but it's often dismissed as mere hobbycraft because it's largely women who specialise in it.
> 
> My favourites were the narrative pieces, like this one called Nightingale's Nest.
> 
> ...


I love all forms of quilting. I too have been to quilt shows and I am blown away by the intricacies of them. Mine are a far far cry from that sort of quilt, but here a couple I have made.


----------



## Smithbat (18 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> For some reason I keep thinking that this weekend is the Bank Holiday weekend.
> 
> Lots of peeps are talking about holibobs, perhaps I should go on holiday. I know somewhere just right, with a sunny garden and two cats.


Nooo thats next weekend, I am doing my first 100k on the Saturday night.


----------



## postman (18 May 2017)

I have got my angry cleaning head on.
First job two kids bedrooms,both coming home for summer at the weekend..Second job Charlotte's three shelves all ornaments off and dusted, shelves WASHED .
Then shower room,then down staircase and into our bedroom.Down staircase into hall.Where i stopped.
Next job front window, frame also,roofers did their best,but oh boy.Next Charlottes bedroom window again roofers dust and mess.Then outside again conservatory oh boy that was filthy all the frame and guttering and finally the glass.Finished off by doing our bedroom window and Dan's and inside of Charlottes window.
Having a 30 min break,next job Ironing all clothes from being away,one full mad day then easy next week.Time for some ME  TIME,LOTS OF IT..


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2017)

I went up the garden earlier to see what Schrodie the kitten was doing. He was laying by the pond just amused by what was going on. When he saw me he came over and had tummy tickles until he started biting and clawing, eventually something attracted his attention and he went over into some long -ish grass. He came back chasing something and they both landed sploosh in the pond, he was up to his armpits in water but he didn't seem to mind, he was too interested in the frog.
A little while later he was after the damsel flies.


----------



## raleighnut (18 May 2017)

redvision95 said:


> I'm now jobless
> I kind of damaged a one-year-old sprinter while reversing into a tight loading area, scraped it all down the side  Bossman wasn't too impressed and really wasn't happy when I told him I wasn't going to be accepting the new contract, I've decided that I want to do something I know I'll be happy doing. We both agreed that it was just best for my temp contract to be ended early.
> 
> I need to change my brake pads on both car and bike today, Pop to the bank and hide from GF until she calms down


----------



## Bollo (18 May 2017)

While out on my ride today I was overtaken by an Audi with a reg number that ended in BAD. The overtake was exemplary. There's an extra verse right there Alanis Morrisette.


----------



## Oxo (18 May 2017)

Bollo said:


> While out on my ride today I was overtaken by an Audi with a reg number that ended in BAD. The overtake was exemplary. There's an extra verse right there Alanis Morrisette.



I also went out on my ride this morning. In best Mastermind speak, 42 miles and no close passes.


----------



## dave r (18 May 2017)

Oxo said:


> I also went out on my ride this morning. In best Mastermind speak, 42 miles and no close passes.



I managed a hard but enjoyable 50 miles this morning.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Are you there yet?


Still in Deal. Just having a quick slurp in your favourite pub before fish and chips and then bed.

I'm getting up at 2am


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 May 2017)

I was drinking Chimay Blanc

I am now drinking Rhubarb and Ginger Gin


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I was drinking Chimay Blanc
> 
> I am now drinking Rhubarb and Ginger Gin
> 
> View attachment 352968


After all the effort they go to to make gin palatable, you'd think they'd give up and drink something that works...


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I was drinking Chimay Blanc
> 
> I am now drinking Rhubarb and Ginger Gin
> 
> View attachment 352968


There doesn't seem a lot left in that bottle!!


Just saying!!


----------



## screenman (18 May 2017)

Peterborough is a nice place to spend a day, nice people and interesting shops. Also the Passport Office was spot on with service and time keeping.

No I am not being sarcastic, it really was a great day.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 May 2017)

I'm in a pub drinking wine.


----------



## screenman (18 May 2017)

I am in my office eating ice cream.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 May 2017)

Oh, and NettieTheDog's tumour was a low grade carcinoma and was removed, it's unlikely to return but we have to keep an eye on her. 

To say that we are relieved is an understatement. 

She of course couldn't give a toss and just wants her food and treats and walks.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 May 2017)

screenman said:


> I am in my office eating ice cream.



That seems like a very reasonable and sensible way to behave.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Oh, and NettieTheDog's tumour was a low grade carcinoma and was removed, it's unlikely to return but we have to keep an eye on her.
> 
> To say that we are relieved is an understatement.
> 
> She of course couldn't give a toss and just wants her food and treats and walks.



Great news


----------



## screenman (18 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> That seems like a very reasonable and sensible way to behave.



The ice cream is now finished so now drinking a combined harvest, I wonder should I have poured some on the ice cream?


----------



## hopless500 (18 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Oh, and NettieTheDog's tumour was a low grade carcinoma and was removed, it's unlikely to return but we have to keep an eye on her.
> 
> To say that we are relieved is an understatement.
> 
> She of course couldn't give a toss and just wants her food and treats and walks.


Fab news


----------



## raleighnut (18 May 2017)

^^^^^^^^+1


----------



## steveindenmark (18 May 2017)

Denmark had its first summers day of 2017 today, according to the weather man.

It was over 25 degrees.


----------



## lutonloony (18 May 2017)

4 days in a row I've got wet, bored now


----------



## Katherine (18 May 2017)

Good news about Nettie.


----------



## TVC (18 May 2017)

lutonloony said:


> 4 days in a row I've got wet, bored now


Tena for men, Potsy swears by them


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Tena for men, Potsy swears by them



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NKvN7U5RXQ


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Oh, and NettieTheDog's tumour was a low grade carcinoma and was removed, it's unlikely to return but we have to keep an eye on her.
> 
> To say that we are relieved is an understatement.
> 
> She of course couldn't give a toss and just wants her food and treats and walks.


Brilliant news !


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 May 2017)

P&O ferries decided to wake us an hour and a half early with news that they are 20-90 minutes behind schedule.

#notimpressedofDeal


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 May 2017)

Are the ferries being nationalised in the Labour manifesto by chance


----------



## slowmotion (19 May 2017)

I've ordered a new cassette. Earlier, I learned about timber surface preparation that ensures good wetting at the glue line. Gripping stuff.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 May 2017)

Foodie had twiddle Corina to ensure she is taught whilst we are away.


In other news our road trip to Italy has begun


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> P&O ferries decided to wake us an hour and a half early with news that they are 20-90 minutes behind schedule.
> 
> #notimpressedofDeal


At least they woke you, and gave you time to get a bite to eat.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 May 2017)

Urgh no food that early.

Just having toast on board now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Urgh no food that early.
> 
> Just having toast on board now.


I'm not!







Well the early morning call seems to have worked well, looks like we're on an earlier boat! Yippeeeeeee!

Me and Wimpers are on the road!!!


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Urgh no food that early.
> 
> Just having toast on board now.


It's not that early!


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm not!
> 
> View attachment 353030
> 
> ...


£7.85.

What boat are you on the road on?


----------



## Salty seadog (19 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm not!
> 
> View attachment 353030
> 
> ...





classic33 said:


> £7.85.
> 
> What boat are you on the road on?



I'm gonna say the Pride of Kent. Fabbers, you look well chuffed but where are the capers...?


----------



## screenman (19 May 2017)

It is raining, again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Foodie had twiddle Corina to ensure she is taught whilst we are away.
> 
> 
> In other news our road trip to Italy has begun


I have no idea what ''twiddle Corina'' means and, as it's not yet 7am, I believe it's beyond the normal requirements of comprehension.

Have a great road trip on your ship.


----------



## raleighnut (19 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have no idea what ''twiddle Corina'' means and, as it's not yet 7am, I believe it's beyond the normal requirements of comprehension.
> 
> Have a great road trip on your ship.



View: https://youtu.be/4FOjrUqoOH0


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> P&O ferries decided to wake us an hour and a half early with news that they are 20-90 minutes behind schedule.
> 
> #notimpressedofDeal



They were only trying to tell you that you needn't hurry.


----------



## TVC (19 May 2017)

So Fabbers is driving across Europe and eating transport breakfasts. How is that a holiday, it's normal for Fabbers.


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Urgh no food that early.
> 
> Just having toast on board now.


What's that like? I've had jam on toast but never toast on board.


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm not!
> 
> View attachment 353030
> 
> ...



Happy Hols!


----------



## postman (19 May 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I've ordered a new cassette



i have a couple of John Lennon ones,trouble is they are both stretched,John sounds funny.


----------



## mybike (19 May 2017)

postman said:


> i have a couple of John Lennon ones,trouble is they are both stretched,John sounds funny.



It may be mundane but it's not news.


----------



## postman (19 May 2017)

So pleased last job before tea last night was cut the lawn,oh boy it is wet ,i am so glad i pushed myself in doing all the outside cleaning yesterday.Today just two downstairs rooms.This is why i am up early.


----------



## hopless500 (19 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Foodie had twiddle Corina to ensure she is taught whilst we are away.
> 
> 
> In other news our road trip to Italy has begun


Eh?


----------



## hopless500 (19 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have no idea what ''twiddle Corina'' means and, as it's not yet 7am, I believe it's beyond the normal requirements of comprehension.
> 
> Have a great road trip on your ship.


I also am confused. Rather concerned too. I don't think I need twiddling


----------



## Katherine (19 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have no idea what ''twiddle Corina'' means and, as it's not yet 7am, I believe it's beyond the normal requirements of comprehension.
> 
> Have a great road trip on your ship.



Ditto!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Eh?


Heck, I think Corina might be the hop and ''taught'' should be ''taut''. I'm not certain anything is much clearer.


----------



## hopless500 (19 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Heck, I think Corina might be the hop and ''taught'' should be ''taut''. I'm not certain anything is much clearer.


Yes, I seem to have become their hop  I am guessing the string was twiddled to get it taut so I don't fall over!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Yes, I seem to have become their hop  I am guessing the string was twiddled to get it taut so I don't fall over!


Or perhaps you're the one to get rewound round the string so you don't get saggy lower down....


----------



## hopless500 (19 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Or perhaps you're the one to get rewound round the string so you don't get saggy lower down....


A bit of trussing?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> A bit of trussing?


I wouldn't dream of making such a suggestion.


----------



## TVC (19 May 2017)

So is Hoppy being trussed, and who is twiddling with her? This has gone a bit weird.


----------



## potsy (19 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So is Hoppy being trussed, and who is twiddling with her? This has gone a bit weird.


I think we need a 10 weird posts per day limit in here, or just 10 posts by hill wimp


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm gonna say the Pride of Kent. Fabbers, you look well chuffed but where are the capers...?


Correct!

Update: Now closing in on Dijon. Wimpers is steering the boat. Rain.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Or perhaps you're the one to get rewound round the string so you don't get saggy lower down....


Correct!
At around 2am this morning I was making the twine taut and then retwiddling the hop around it!
She's shooting up!


----------



## EltonFrog (19 May 2017)

Desdemona is doing well this morning.


----------



## TVC (19 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Correct!
> 
> Update: Now closing in on Dijon. Wimpers is steering the boat. Rain.


Oh lordy tbey have travel sweets, I bet there is a rug and a box of kleenex in the car too. They are now the official CC old couple.


----------



## potsy (19 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> They are now the official CC old couple.


I thought Reg and Accy held that title?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 May 2017)

Just past Lyon....


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh lordy tbey have travel sweets, I bet there is a rug and a box of kleenex in the car too. They are now the official CC old couple.


Ahem....


----------



## postman (19 May 2017)

Postman is now the owner of a window cleaning kit.One extendable pole,one massive wiper blade one cleaning cloth on a head and one spare cloth.Roll on next month,better warn Leeds and Bradford Airport about the glare from my shining windows.


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2017)

Exciting news here in the west of west Worcestershire. There is a new wool shop now in town. She does short courses on knitting and crochet, and a "knit/crochet and chat" every day.


----------



## TVC (19 May 2017)

We now have a smart meter. I can see the monitor thingy being switched off and put in a drawer very quickly.


On another topic, is there any time that fabbers isn't eating or drinking? He always seems to be shoving something in his face.


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2017)

In other, less exciting news, Tasha the cat is losing weight. She is about ten or eleven years old. This is uncertain because she was a stray cat rescued by the Cats Protection League. Anyhoo, she has lost half a kilo in six months. Prior to that she was losing a kilo or so every twelve months. Is there special food for elderly cats? Currently Bob and Tasha both have food for "over seven years old" cats. She is eating plenty of food I think, and finishes off anything that Bob leaves. She does however spend nearly all the time outdoors, and is very active. What does the panel suggest?


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We now have a smart meter. I can see the monitor thingy being switched off and put in a drawer very quickly.
> 
> 
> On another topic, is there any time that fabbers isn't eating or drinking? He always seems to be shoving something in his face.



Yes, I would like to see some photos where his handsome physog is not hidden behind baguettes or other similar edible large objets.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2017)

Our travel plans for the weekend have had to be rearranged, Our trip to Warrington to see our son tomorrow has been put back to Sunday, his mate has given him a ticket to the rugby. My proposed Sunday ride has now been put back to Monday.


----------



## TVC (19 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> In other, less exciting news, Tasha the cat is losing weight. She is about ten or eleven years old. This is uncertain because she was a stray cat rescued by the Cats Protection League. Anyhoo, she has lost half a kilo in six months. Prior to that she was losing a kilo or so every twelve months. Is there special food for elderly cats? Currently Bob and Tasha both have food for "over seven years old" cats. She is eating plenty of food I think, and finishes off anything that Bob leaves. She does however spend nearly all the time outdoors, and is very active. What does the panel suggest?


Is her weight still within the normal range? It might be worth getting her liver and kidney function checked out, when is her next MOT due?


----------



## marinyork (19 May 2017)

The car crash which a fair bit of sheffield is talking about http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/video...-tinsley-viaduct-captured-on-camera-1-8547715

Is it the white or black car's fault?


----------



## hopless500 (19 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> In other, less exciting news, Tasha the cat is losing weight. She is about ten or eleven years old. This is uncertain because she was a stray cat rescued by the Cats Protection League. Anyhoo, she has lost half a kilo in six months. Prior to that she was losing a kilo or so every twelve months. Is there special food for elderly cats? Currently Bob and Tasha both have food for "over seven years old" cats. She is eating plenty of food I think, and finishes off anything that Bob leaves. She does however spend nearly all the time outdoors, and is very active. What does the panel suggest?


Could be the dodgy thyroid thing that older cats seem to get. A friend's cat is losing weight despite eating plenty and has just had her medication upped. Although at 10/11 Tasha has it early if that's what is going on.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 May 2017)

Wasted a fair chunk of my morning talking to a well know courier company who decided to put our account on hold because we didn't pay them on the exact day and second they expect! We have been using them for years and paying them on particular terms but apparently now that isn't acceptable. Will leave it for my boss to sort out on Monday


----------



## redvision95 (19 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Wasted a fair chunk of my morning talking to a well know courier company who decided to put our account on hold because we didn't pay them on the exact day and second they expect! We have been using them for years and paying them on particular terms but apparently now that isn't acceptable. Will leave it for my boss to sort out on Monday


Wouldn't happen to be DPD or Yodel would it?


----------



## dave r (19 May 2017)

marinyork said:


> The car crash which a fair bit of sheffield is talking about http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/video...-tinsley-viaduct-captured-on-camera-1-8547715
> 
> Is it the white or black car's fault?



six of one, half a dozen of the other.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 May 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Wouldn't happen to be DPD or Yodel would it?



No, a big multi national company.


----------



## redvision95 (19 May 2017)

Bailey has been booked in for his boosters on Monday, A little nervous as its a new vet. Decided to ditch the last one because they refused to allow him into the practice without his muzzle on. Hopefully, this one isn't a vet scared of big fluffy dogs


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2017)

My 26x1 tire tube have arrived. Maximilian seems to be feeling better, I'm told.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2017)

It is 45f here.


----------



## Smithbat (19 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Exciting news here in the west of west Worcestershire. There is a new wool shop now in town. She does short courses on knitting and crochet, and a "knit/crochet and chat" every day.


Ooooooh I love a good wool shop, enjoy


----------



## Lullabelle (19 May 2017)

It has actually stopped raining


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2017)

marinyork said:


> The car crash which a fair bit of sheffield is talking about http://www.thestar.co.uk/news/video...-tinsley-viaduct-captured-on-camera-1-8547715
> 
> Is it the white or black car's fault?


The road sign suggests the white car is in one of the correct lanes for going straight on though it's not the best lane to be in. The black car's lane is marked with a straight on arrow but there are 2 lanes at the mouth of the junction. Highway planners' fault.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 May 2017)

We have arrived :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I would like to see some photos where his handsome physog is not hidden behind baguettes or other similar edible large objets.


The weekend is still young!


----------



## TVC (19 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> We have arrived :-)
> 
> View attachment 353085
> View attachment 353086


Looks like Warwickshire.


----------



## TVC (19 May 2017)

I am indulging in my latest hobby, winding up Trump supporters on twitter. Such larks.


----------



## hopless500 (19 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Looks like Warwickshire.


I think not.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 May 2017)

Soz. It's Santa Stefano Belbo in the province of Cuneo, Italy. The view and accomodation is exclusive except for 'family' for which you all qualify :-)
Cyclists very welcome.
Ability to climb hills essential!


----------



## redvision95 (19 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 353086


Just had to sneak the Dacia in somewhere didnt you


----------



## TVC (19 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Soz. It's Santa Stefano Belbo in the province of Cuneo, Italy. The view and accomodation is exclusive except for 'family' for which you all qualify :-)
> Cyclists very welcome.
> *Ability to climb hills essential*!


Behave.


----------



## tyred (19 May 2017)

Looks like I will have to buy another tin of paint to finish off...


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is her weight still within the normal range? It might be worth getting her liver and kidney function checked out, when is her next MOT due?




According to one website site British Short Hair cats should weigh between 3 and 6 kgs. Tasha is 3.1kg at present. She is not due her MOT until November. I will continue to monitor her weight for a week or two. She is eating well, and is very active. At her very heaviest, before Bob was here, her weight was over 5kg, which was too heavy.


----------



## TVC (19 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> According to one website site British Short Hair cats should weigh between 3 and 6 kgs. Tasha is 3.1kg at present. She is not due her MOT until November. I will continue to monitor her weight for a week or two. She is eating well, and is very active. At her very heaviest, before Bob was here, her weight was over 5kg, which was too heavy.


It might be the Bob factor, but worth checking out if she loses more.


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It might be the Bob factor, but worth checking out if she loses more.


Yes it has taken her about three years to lose about 2kg.


----------



## potsy (19 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes it has taken her about three years to lose about 2kg.


Ah, the TVC diet


----------



## TVC (19 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Ah, the TVC diet


I wish mine had been that successful.


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2017)

Is there a Summer version of the Nora Batty virus going around? My daughter and brother seem to have been struck down by one.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> We have arrived :-)
> 
> View attachment 353085
> View attachment 353086



That's no good, someone has dumped an old banger outside.


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2017)

@Hill Wimp - Are you anywhere near the route of the Giro?


----------



## gaijintendo (19 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The road sign suggests the white car is in one of the correct lanes for going straight on though it's not the best lane to be in. The black car's lane is marked with a straight on arrow but there are 2 lanes at the mouth of the junction. Highway planners' fault.


I am fairly sure there is no defence of "the road sign made me do it".
Here is a very simple test: The black vehicle didn't cross any lane dividers, or other road markings. The White car indicated, didn't check, changed lanes and drove into the other vehicle. Why the white driver did that is likely the Highway planners' fault for putting them in that corner. 
Their options were; to do what they did if it was safe (potentially slowing), to go the wrong way and change route, or to crash into a car in the other lane.
I am not sure why I felt the need to share my thoughts on this.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 May 2017)

I just had to get my credit card cancelled.  

I was viewing my netbanking details, about to do my regular password change, plus pay a gas bill, and found that a $500 transaction was pending. It was dated yesterday at 2:40am, when I was sound asleep in bed, and for a company I've never heard of. Unfortunately, as part of the transaction dispute process, the bank cancels my existing card. The new one will be sent to me about 6 working days from now. Fortunately, I'm still 5 weeks away from flying to the European Alps for my cycling trip: it would have been a major nuisance if it had occurred several weeks later. 

I don't know if it was just incompetence (someone entering the wrong credit card number when performing a transaction) or malice, but either way it's a bloody nuisance.


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> No, a big multi national company.


Is this twenty questions? What colour are they?


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2017)

It is bright and sunny here with a few artistically scattered feathery clouds about.

Last night we were in the living room, Gwen was fussing on my lap. Where is Schrodie thought, I haven't seen him all evening? But then again he seems to have found a few friends or things to do so it is not too unusual. My wife said that he was in the greenhouse earlier but couldn't see him when she shut it. I went up the garden with a torch as it was dark and sure enough safely shut inside with the plants was a Schrodie.


----------



## GM (20 May 2017)

I'm spending the weekend in the heart of Sherwood Forest, very nice it is too.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 May 2017)

Just sayin


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2017)

My wife just said that she is just popping into town to buy a crap porn maker!

Or was it pop corn?


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 May 2017)

Unfortunately the place that we are staying is not on the Giro to route however I am told that a few years back the women's Giro passed by the driveway.

All I can hear is birdsong, all I can smell is honeysuckle and all I can see are vineyards.


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Unfortunately the place that we are staying is not on the Giro to route however I am told that a few years back the women's Giro passed by the driveway.
> 
> All I can hear is birdsong, all I can smell is honeysuckle and all I can see are vineyards.


Well life is never perfect!


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 May 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Just had to sneak the Dacia in somewhere didnt you


724 miles on 1 tank of diesel from Deal to Santa Stefano. Despite the heavy right foot of the @Hill Wimp the computer says 54mpg :-)

In other news, Wimpers already has the crochet out and is looking at local property porn.....


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 May 2017)

I just had a quick 50 mins 13.5 miles on my roadie ..first ride on it this year..
The new race tyres "Michelin race 3" are miles better than the heavy luganos they replaced.
smoother faster and strangely far more softer feeling?? I don't understand that as it's such a thin knife edge tyre profile..


----------



## redvision95 (20 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> 724 miles on 1 tank of diesel from Deal to Santa Stefano. Despite the heavy right foot of the @Hill Wimp the computer says 54mpg :-)
> 
> In other news, Wimpers already has the crochet out and is looking at local property porn.....


I was considering the Logan MCV Stepway when I was looking at cars and was impressed by the boot space, I probably would have bought one if the dealer had actually listened to me and stopped trying to push me into a much more expensive Citroen which didnt meet my needs at all. I ended up walking away and buying the peugeot privately, Which will be chopped in, in a few months for something that can haul bailey around when I start doing security work with him.


----------



## TVC (20 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Is this twenty questions? What colour are they?


They sound a bit explosive


----------



## redvision95 (20 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> They sound a bit explosive


TNT 
Twats N Twits as grandad calls them


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> They sound a bit explosive


It took me a while to work it out.


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2017)

I went out and mowed the lawn earlier, it's amazing how many obstacles you can find when using an electric cable.

Oh! I've discovered a use for a smart meter, you can demonstrate how much energy you can save by not mowing the lawn when told to do so.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I went out and mowed the lawn earlier, it's amazing how many obstacles you can find when using an electric cable.
> 
> Oh! I've discovered a use for a smart meter, you can demonstrate how much energy you can save by not mowing the lawn when told to do so.



Oue lawn is soaking wet, yet more rain today, so it cannot be mown.


----------



## dave r (20 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Oue lawn is soaking wet, yet more rain today, so it cannot be mown.



Ours is the same, but I have been able to weed the back garden, it does seem that the weeds come out easier after it rains.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 353132
> 
> 
> Just sayin


Nice Dacia.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySlxkrFOh2I


----------



## Lullabelle (20 May 2017)

dave r said:


> Ours is the same, but I have been able to weed the back garden, it does seem that the weeds come out easier after it rains.



Apparently it isn't going to rain tomorrow so I might get some weeding done. Today is a mix of  and very heavy


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2017)

It rained so hard yesterday that no commuters rode their bicycle to work yesterday, despite it being "Bicycle to Work Day".. Even the old former racers didn't commute by bicycle yesterday. (20,000 people, you'd think at least one would have.)


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> It rained so hard yesterday that no commuters rode their bicycle to work yesterday, despite it being "Bicycle to Work Day".. Even the old former racers didn't commute by bicycle yesterday. (20,000 people, you'd think at least one would have.)


Did you?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Unfortunately the place that we are staying is not on the Giro to route however I am told that a few years back the women's Giro passed by the driveway.
> 
> All I can hear is birdsong, all I can smell is honeysuckle and all I can see are vineyards.


Hmm... I'm looking forward to seeing the Italian Alps in a month. Stelvio, Gavia and Mortirolo, here I come!


----------



## Dec66 (20 May 2017)

I made this out of my daughter's Stickle Bricks starter set earlier.




Do please forgive the unswept tailplane, I had no triangular bits left.


----------



## midlife (20 May 2017)

Dec66 said:


> I made this out of my daughter's Stickle Bricks starter set earlier.
> 
> View attachment 353169
> 
> ...



Doesn't follow the Whitcomb area rule either, how on earth do you think it's going to break the sound barrier?

No cigar 

Shaun


----------



## Dec66 (20 May 2017)

midlife said:


> Doesn't follow the Whitcomb area rule either, how on earth do you think it's going to break the sound barrier?
> 
> No cigar
> 
> Shaun


Raw power. And twin afterburners.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 May 2017)

Dec66 said:


> I made this out of my daughter's Stickle Bricks starter set earlier.
> 
> View attachment 353169
> 
> ...



I used to play with stickle bricks when I was at nursery, good to know they are still popular after all these years


----------



## Dec66 (20 May 2017)

Well, the Stickle Bricks fighter plane was taxiing along the kitchen worktop a few minutes ago, but as it took to the air the wings fell off.

In retrospect, I think what people really want is transport rather than military hardware.

So I've repurposed the materials.


----------



## postman (20 May 2017)

Just back from a funeral.One of my old mates from Royal Mail.There was laughter as his son told us stories.

So later as we were introduced i told him a story about his dad.

Mick and i both liked to do overtime.One duty got you the most money Sat night Sun morning.22-00 till 05-30.
So i asked Mick would he be doing one again next week,no he said.His eldest lad ,one of Mick's SEVEN kids,wanted to go to Agricultural College.So they were going out for a day to the Yorkshire Show Ground for a Farming Day out.Too see if he liked it.
Well there was a special area set up for the Prize Bull.His lad wanted to see it.So Mick and his wife plus seven kids approached the kiosk to pay.On finding out it was £3-50 per person on top of what they had already paid to get into the showground Mick asked about a family concession.The bloke leaned out of his window and asked are these seven children yours.
Mick smiled proudly, yes he replied.
The bloke said stay there,i will ask them to bring the Bull to see you.


----------



## tyred (20 May 2017)

My printer seems to work better when I put paper in it!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Did you?


Oh, heavens no. Where I start, there was lightning, and it's dark when I go to work. My employer has discouraged me from biking to work, due to my distance from job and necessity of my presence.


----------



## dave r (20 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Apparently it isn't going to rain tomorrow so I might get some weeding done. Today is a mix of  and very heavy



Tomorrow sounds both good and bad, bad because I wont be out on my bike, good because I'll be spending a good four hours on the M6 and a dry drive will be a little bit nicer, on our last trip to Warrington we had a wet and dark drive home which wasn't pleasant.


----------



## dave r (20 May 2017)

tyred said:


> My printer seems to work better when I put paper in it!



Unfortunately my printer is about eight years old and knackered, anything colour comes out in shades of pink, prints black OK though.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 May 2017)

My new best friend


----------



## Speicher (20 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 353234
> 
> My new best friend



Does he (or she) snore? 

Can I have your old previous best friend?


----------



## TheDoctor (20 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Nice Dacia.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySlxkrFOh2I



That's heavily based on the Renault 10, isn't it?
We had one when I was about 11.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 353234
> 
> My new best friend



What is it and which way round is it supposed to be?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> That's heavily based on the Renault 10, isn't it?
> We had one when I was about 11.


Looks to be a license built copy, if you ask me. Kind of like the Yugo, based on a Fiat 127.


----------



## tyred (20 May 2017)

I parked in a huge and almost completely empty car park miles away from any other cars and come back half an hour later to find some twit had parked an Astra so close to mine that I had to get in through the passenger door.

On hindsight I should have moved my car to the other side of the Astra, waited and left him/her with the same problem


----------



## EltonFrog (20 May 2017)

The Fragrant MrsP has put the tent up in garden. This is a test run. It is pissing down with rain. 

Next weekend we are go camping in Devon, I haven't been camping for 35 years and MrsP has never been camping. 

We have all the gear and no idea. It will be interesting.


----------



## TVC (20 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP has put the tent up in garden. This is a test run. It is pissing down with rain.
> 
> Next weekend we are go camping in Devon, I haven't been camping for 35 years and MrsP has never been camping.
> 
> ...


You should try persuading her to go on a proper holiday, I've heard Devon has hotels and everything.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 May 2017)

Mmmmm....Pasta.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2017)

I just discovered that an Edward Butler, who lived in the street I grew up in from the age of 10 and where my mother still lives, invented a petrol velocipede in 1887. It may have been for aesthetic reasons that it was never developed....


----------



## hopless500 (20 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP has put the tent up in garden. This is a test run. It is pissing down with rain.
> 
> Next weekend we are go camping in Devon, I haven't been camping for 35 years and MrsP has never been camping.
> 
> ...


I love camping


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

Spot the stupid dog who jumped up and nicked half a pizza from the hob, only to burn his mouth as it was just out of the oven - then decided it was quite tasty so came to the table just in case any fell off the table. And Buster is there just in case some falls lower down...






edit - he's a bit more refined than @Fab Foodie in his eating habits


----------



## lutonloony (20 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You should try persuading her to go on a proper holiday, I've heard Devon has hotels and everything.


Yes but the hotels aren't for tourists


----------



## lutonloony (20 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP has put the tent up in garden. This is a test run. It is pissing down with rain.
> 
> Next weekend we are go camping in Devon, I haven't been camping for 35 years and MrsP has never been camping.
> 
> ...


Either a very large shed, or a very small tent


----------



## tyred (20 May 2017)

I think my neighbour's saxophone playing is slowly getting better. Either that or I'm slowly getting used to my ears being assaulted...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2017)

tyred said:


> I think my neighbour's saxophone playing is slowly getting better. Either that or I'm slowly getting used to my ears being assaulted...


I'm currently debating with myself about whether I can dare take my earplugs out. A neglected neighbour's dog is just as bad.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP has put the tent up in garden. This is a test run. It is pissing down with rain.
> 
> Next weekend we are go camping in Devon, I haven't been camping for 35 years and MrsP has never been camping.
> 
> ...


Looks like you have a nice tent there. That's a good start.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP has put the tent up in garden. This is a test run. It is pissing down with rain.
> 
> Next weekend we are go camping in Devon, I haven't been camping for 35 years and MrsP has never been camping.
> 
> ...


Small tent camping's fab. Most important is night-time comfort and warmth.
Take earplugs in case you have a Warthog nearby :-/

Where in Devon?


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Small tent camping's fab. Most important is night-time comfort and warmth.*
> Take earplugs in case you have a Warthog nearby* :-/
> 
> Where in Devon?


Where do we send the flowers?


----------



## summerdays (21 May 2017)

I've finally got around to trying a Brompton. A friend invited me to a Brompton ride to Bath and back, and hired a bike from the station. It may have been an expensive ride!! My borrowed bike was the pink and blue one!




And of course there was cake!


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2017)

We spent the night in the tent in the garden. It was mostly ok, it rained hard for an hour or so but we were dry, snug and cozy.


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2017)

Morning, I'm just going to make another drink.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Small tent camping's fab. Most important is night-time comfort and warmth.
> Take earplugs in case you have a Warthog nearby :-/
> 
> Where in Devon?



Somewhere near Tiverton on a farm.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Somewhere near Tiverton on a farm.


Tiverton????

Have you seen 'Deliverance'?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 May 2017)

We are going to an Italian agricultural antique market.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2017)

We're getting ready to go and see our son, it looks like my Good Lady is emptying most of the stuff in our kitchen cupboards into a food parcel for him, I'm thinking perhaps I should have hired a van.


----------



## mybike (21 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mmmmm....Pasta.....
> 
> View attachment 353278



Looks like you need some scissors.



Hill Wimp said:


> We are going to an Italian agricultural antique market.



How much did you get for him.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2017)

mybike said:


> Looks like you need some scissors.
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you get for him.



PMSL


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2017)

I think we need a bigger tent.


----------



## TVC (21 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are going to an Italian agricultural antique market.


Wow, the rock and roll lifestyle.


Just getting ready to head off with the beer cycle club.


----------



## raleighnut (21 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> I think we need a bigger tent.


I'd go for something along these lines,





A decent sized 'porch' for sitting in when it rains.


----------



## TVC (21 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'd go for something along these lines,
> 
> 
> View attachment 353324
> ...


I'd go for a B&B.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 May 2017)

It has finally stopped raining


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'd go for something along these lines,
> 
> 
> View attachment 353324
> ...


We are just off now to have a look.


----------



## raleighnut (21 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> It has finally stopped raining


I didn't mind the rain, good for the garden, it was the hail the other evening that got me. Halfway through dinner I had to dash out and rescue the bedding plants we'd got outside 'hardening off'


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2017)

I should be out for a ride down the coast, but I didn't sleep well and my back is sore. Damn.


----------



## raleighnut (21 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> We are just off now to have a look.


I'd try to get a tent that erects 'Fly First' if buying a new one.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2017)

We're in Warrington, caught the M6 when it was quiet, the roadworks and 50 limit are still between J16 and J19 but a nice staight forward drive up, took an hour and threequarters.


----------



## Smithbat (21 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I love camping


Me too!


CarlP said:


> We spent the night in the tent in the garden. It was mostly ok, it rained hard for an hour or so but we were dry, snug and cozy.


 Sleeping ina tent when it is raining is one of the nicest things ever.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Me too!
> Sleeping ina tent when it is raining is one of the nicest things ever.


Unless there's a leak!


----------



## Smithbat (21 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Unless there's a leak!


Well yes, but if there is gaffa tape is your friend. There is nothing you cannot fix when camping using gaffa tape or paracord.


----------



## raleighnut (21 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Me too!
> Sleeping ina tent when it is raining is one of the nicest things ever.





classic33 said:


> Unless there's a leak!



Ahh the days of canvas and the shouts of "Don't touch the tent". 

the sods who used to do that on your side of the tent whilst they stayed dry.


----------



## redvision95 (21 May 2017)

Spent a few hours up A&E early this morning, GF broke her foot whilst out drinking with friends last night  
I'm going to be playing taxi driver for the next few weeks, Can't complain because her Qashqai is rather nice to drive  and I can fit more bikes in it 

Took the dog for a walk over Hednesford Hills, He's well and truly knackered now. He'll hate me tomorrow when he learns were not going to the hills, were going to the vets..


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'd try to get a tent that erects 'Fly First' if buying a new one.



I don't know what that means, too late now any way.

We have a bigger tent. 

And a table. 

And pillows

And fleece blankets 

And a water container.


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> It has finally stopped raining


Beautiful here today (so far). I'm actually gardening 
...and the clouds start to arrive....


----------



## Lullabelle (21 May 2017)

I have been gardening


----------



## raleighnut (21 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> I don't know what that means, too late now any way.
> 
> We have a bigger tent.
> 
> ...


Some tents you have to put the inner up first then fit the 'flysheet' (outer tent) over it, not good if it's raining, others you put up the waterproof outer first and then the inner (sleeping compartment) is suspended on 'toggles' within that allowing that to stay dry.

Anyway, what tent did you get?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 May 2017)




----------



## Gravity Aided (21 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are going to an Italian agricultural antique market.


Old carrots?


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 353345
> View attachment 353346


Beautiful.


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2017)

The big mower started. I got to where I wanted to cut the grass. It stopped and won't start again. I may have depleted the battery a little in the subsequent restart attempts


----------



## TVC (21 May 2017)

Back from the ride and the beer that followed, a most pleasant way to spend a Sunday. An old friend who I haven't seen for 4 years joined us, great fun.


----------



## redvision95 (21 May 2017)

Took the Raleigh to the shop. It broke. Again. 
This time it's the front brake noodle and the front wheel has play (it moves side to side by hand) 
I'm getting rather tired of spending more time fixing the bike than riding it and may just end up replacing it, sending the thing to die at the back of the garden in the rusty death it deserves.


----------



## TVC (21 May 2017)

I'm getting to quite enjoy this bike riding lark, I should have tried it earlier.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 May 2017)

I have been to an orchid festival in a very beautiful area where we drank wine.


----------



## TVC (21 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have been to an orchid festival in a very beautiful area where we drank wine.


Don't what ever you fo tell Lu, you have just mentioned two of her favourite things.


----------



## summerdays (21 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4810792, member: 21629"]Our food caddy has been broken few weeks ago, thanks to binmen. There's a large hole in it.

So a fox or a seagull or a cat or all of them felt free to welcome themselves into our back garden to check contents of food caddy. No good manners at all, bloody animals. Took a while to clean everything. And there's a kingdom of flies behind the back doors now.

Will wait for landlord to come back coz I don't know if I can repair that hole with sellotape or we'll get a new caddy from council.



My mother would say - "I am dead and I came to paradise." She loves flowers more than Reynard loves her cats.[/QUOTE]
Our council are pretty good at replacing/repairing the various bins, boxes, and bags, have a look at your council recycling page they might have a page to request a new recycling bin (it's in their interest to encourage recycling and to not have lots of mess on the pavement).


----------



## StuAff (21 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> Our council are pretty good at replacing/repairing the various bins, boxes, and bags, *have a look at your council recycling page they might have a page to request a new recycling bin (it's in their interest to encourage recycling and to not have lots of mess on the pavement)*.


Yes,
*
To request a replacement Refuse, Recycling, Garden or Food bin please call 01233 331111 or email customer.care@ashford.gov.uk*


----------



## lutonloony (21 May 2017)

Missed sunny day ride, Mrs loony decided "we" needed to move rooms around. Did get drinks as bribe, but back is complaining


----------



## raleighnut (21 May 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Took the Raleigh to the shop. It broke. Again.
> This time it's the front brake noodle and the front wheel has play (it moves side to side by hand)
> I'm getting rather tired of spending more time fixing the bike than riding it and may just end up replacing it, sending the thing to die at the back of the garden in the rusty death it deserves.


To fit a new front brake cable and noodle would cost about a fiver and adjusting the cones in the front wheel is easy, if you're sending it up the garden to die then send it my way.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2017)

We're back home, a totally different drive home, motorway very busy, stop start in places, it took two hours to drive home. 220 miles the total for the day at an average of 49.6 mpg. We've had a good day.


----------



## Speicher (21 May 2017)

Today next door's Tiger approached me to say "hello".


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> Our council are pretty good at replacing/repairing the various bins, boxes, and bags, have a look at your council recycling page they might have a page to request a new recycling bin (it's in their interest to encourage recycling and to not have lots of mess on the pavement).


We've to order replacements online, but go to council offices to make payment, before they'll replace. Unable to order replacement(s) and pay at the same time.

Down to cutting costs!


----------



## Lullabelle (21 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have been to an orchid festival in a very beautiful area where we drank wine.



Pics please  I mean of the orchids.


----------



## redvision95 (21 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> To fit a new front brake cable and noodle would cost about a fiver and adjusting the cones in the front wheel is easy, if you're sending it up the garden to die then send it my way.


I said that out of frustration, I'll probably end up putting a new cable and noodle on + nipping up the cones but it has had that much work done to it for it to break again just peed me off a bit. If I decide to get rid of it in the near future though, I'll PM you.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 May 2017)

I've just enjoyed a cup of brocolli and stilton soup.......t'was rather nice.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Pics please  I mean of the orchids.


Err there are none.

It was a celebration of the wild orchids in the area and a huge wholly honest plug for the hosts organic and expensive wine . Guess which one we paid more attention too


----------



## summerdays (21 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> We've to order replacements online, but go to council offices to make payment, before they'll replace. Unable to order replacement(s) and pay at the same time.
> 
> Down to cutting costs!


I didn't realise some have to pay. A few weeks ago our lid of our green bin fell off (when it was being emptied) so Mr Summerdays used a length of hose to secure it, but the binmen saw the following week and had replacement hinges in the cab and sorted it. Then the bag for cardboard was ripped so logged online together with needing a replacement kitchen waste bin (due to a crack), and both appeared in the front garden in the following week.

No direct cost to me (obviously I pay council tax, and we have to pay for the green bin collection service here).


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Err there are none.
> 
> It was a celebration of the wild orchids in the area and a huge wholly honest plug for the hosts organic and expensive wine . Guess which one we paid more attention too


Not to mention the young trainee Sommelier....


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not to mention the young trainee Sommelier....


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 May 2017)

Got a new short holiday ride circuit ....

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21367614







The granny gear is wearing-in nicely.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


>


Argh yes but what about busty Brenda you and Joe admired????


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Argh yes but what about busty Brenda you and Joe admired????


OK, surely you got pics of her???


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> I didn't realise some have to pay. A few weeks ago our lid of our green bin fell off (when it was being emptied) so Mr Summerdays used a length of hose to secure it, but the binmen saw the following week and had replacement hinges in the cab and sorted it. Then the bag for cardboard was ripped so logged online together with needing a replacement kitchen waste bin (due to a crack), and both appeared in the front garden in the following week.
> 
> No direct cost to me (obviously I pay council tax, and we have to pay for the green bin collection service here).


Paying for replacements is bad enough. The system they use to let you order replacements is worse.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> OK, surely you got pics of her???







Of course.....


----------



## hopless500 (21 May 2017)

I'm under orders to go to A&E in the morning


----------



## Smithbat (21 May 2017)

Do you know, sometimes you just have a perfect day. I slept in this morning, had a leisurely breakfast, went on a 22 mile ride, had dinner sent over from a friend then spent the evening sorting out my Guide Accounts. I am one happy Nicky today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Got a new short holiday ride circuit ....
> 
> https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21367614
> 
> ...


At first I thought it was in metres but it's still over 400 metres climbing in all. Best not to tackle it in the heat of the day. Mind, you could build up a good appetite and thirst for the evening meal...


----------



## Katherine (21 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm under orders to go to A&E in the morning



Well I hope that you do then. Dare I ask what have you done?


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm under orders to go to A&E in the morning


What you done?


----------



## summerdays (22 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm under orders to go to A&E in the morning


Oh dear.... I'm hoping it's not too bad the fact you aren't going there immediately.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Mind, you could build up a good appetite and thirst for the evening meal...


Exactly!!!
I have a double length route with twice the climbing for an early morning spin :-/

The gradients are keeping me sharp and the descents are a delight :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2017)

User said:


> Are you sure that she is called Brenda?


Not yet....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2017)

Yawn stretch.....morning all. :-)


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> Well I hope that you do then. Dare I ask what have you done?


Summat wrong with my eye. It's gone completely red over the last 18 hours. 
I shall wait until midday and see if it improves.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2017)

In case you're wondering If I have gone a bit






'off piste' BB was part of a display of 'living orchids' at a WWW fundraiser at a local winery and nature reserve.

Covert photos of @Hill Wimp engaged with the young Somellier are available for a small donation to the Deal home for Shabby Tabbys....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Summat wrong with my eye. It's gone completely red over the last 18 hours.
> I shall wait until midday and see if it improves.


Yikes. :-/. Glancing blow from a Prosecco cork perchance?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Summat wrong with my eye. It's gone completely red over the last 18 hours.
> I shall wait until midday and see if it improves.


 what have you been doing ????


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yikes. :-/. Glancing blow from a Prosecco cork perchance?


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> what have you been doing ????


Nothing!


----------



## TVC (22 May 2017)

No pink eye here, or wine festivals. I did ride to work though.


----------



## raleighnut (22 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Summat wrong with my eye. It's gone completely red over the last 18 hours.
> I shall wait until midday and see if it improves.


Yikes, I'd be down there pronto, although we're lucky in Leicester in that the Leicester Royal Infirmary has a dedicated 'Eye Casualty' unit separate from the normal casualty so the queues aren't miles long.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 May 2017)

Today I will be mainly doing bugger all in the hot sunshine.


----------



## raleighnut (22 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Today I will be mainly doing bugger all in the hot sunshine.


Have you heard about the 'Heatwave' we're currently awaiting here in Blighty.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Have you heard about the 'Heatwave' we're currently awaiting here in Blighty.


I will bring it back with me next week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yawn stretch.....morning all. :-)
> 
> View attachment 353478


Italy, that's the country that looks like a foot, isn't it?


----------



## perplexed (22 May 2017)

BBC Look North this morning keep informing me that the Yorkshire elements of the Chelsea Flower Show are 'being invited to show their entries'.


This is making me feel a bit funny...


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2017)

Brekkie espresso with Spanish Brandy in my new cup!







Purchased from Nizza tat-market for Mavis the beige beastie....


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 May 2017)

View from a chair


----------



## raleighnut (22 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 353491
> 
> View from a chair


Last nights 'empties' perchance.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 May 2017)

When you're low and feeling glum, stick a camera up your bum....

...just had a sigmoidoscopy. Fascinating.

and was complimented by the consultant on an HR of 42 bpm, but only after nurse was freaked by it.


----------



## mybike (22 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 353491
> 
> View from a chair



No straw?


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Nothing!


I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> When you're low and feeling glum, stick a camera up your bum....
> 
> ...just had a sigmoidoscopy. Fascinating.
> 
> and was complimented by the consultant on an HR of 42 bpm, but only after nurse was freaked by it.


I had Atropine when mine went that low.


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I hope it gets better soon.


Thank you!


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2017)

Brekkie....


----------



## dave r (22 May 2017)

I'm sat in the Sandwich Deli in Kineton with a bacon sandwich and a coffee. It was a hard ride down into the breeze, I'm hoping the breeze blows me home.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2017)

I have fixed my own lawn mower. Drive belts and pulleys are a devious lot.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2017)

Get well soon, @hopless500 !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2017)

@hopless500 - I hope that things, er, start looking better soon.


----------



## Smithbat (22 May 2017)

@hopless500 How is the eye now?


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2017)

Lunch.....


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Brekkie....
> 
> View attachment 353501





Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 353506
> Lunch.....


Tea time soon at this rate!


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> @hopless500 How is the eye now?


It's not yet dropped out or exploded


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 353506
> Lunch.....


I spot a theme.... I blame @Hill Wimp - our travel photos tend towards the same


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

Thanks for the GWS wishes 
As I have a lot to do today I have nipped in to the chemist for drops. If it still looks shoot in 24 hours or so I will tootle to A&E.
In other news - I have cleaned my car. It's blue


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 May 2017)

We haven't left the garden today.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> It's not yet dropped out or exploded


Same size as the other?


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We haven't left the garden today.
> View attachment 353508
> View attachment 353509
> View attachment 353510


You didn't tell us Wol was visiting!


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Thanks for the GWS wishes
> As I have a lot to do today I have nipped in to the chemist for drops. If it still looks shoot in 24 hours or so I will tootle to A&E.
> In other news - I have cleaned my car. It's blue


Get it seen to!


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Same size as the other?


Bit sort of squinty.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Thanks for the GWS wishes
> As I have a lot to do today I have nipped in to the chemist for drops. If it still looks shoot in 24 hours or so I will tootle to A&E.
> In other news - I have cleaned my car. It's blue


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


>


She probably wanted a Blue car though!


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


>


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> She probably wanted a Blue car though!


I decided if I was going to ponce around with the roof down that it needed de-mudding


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 May 2017)

Well it's a warm one in sunny Peterborough..cycled to work ..done a load of gardening..now feeling quite sun soaked ..


----------



## dave r (22 May 2017)

meta lon said:


> Well it's a warm one in sunny Peterborough..cycled to work ..done a load of gardening..now feeling quite sun soaked ..



Warm, sunny and a bit breezy this morning, I've ridden down to Kineton and done a lovely 62 mile ride, hard in places but very enjoyable. Now chilling at home.


----------



## TVC (22 May 2017)

Fast commute home tonight, I was delighted that Strava told me I had set the second best time on a segment. . Then I realised it was MY second best time on a segment


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 May 2017)

So I sat in an Eames chair with my feet up and read The Monacle looking at the Alps in a rather stunning house whilst Foodie swam naked in their black rubber lined pool.

Our friend is the house sitter.

You can keep the Eames chair.

We then had to go and buy pasta for them from a specific shop in a nearby town that just happened to have a shop that made their own gelato where we had an explanation of how it was made by the owner. Heaven.


----------



## TVC (22 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> So I sat in an Eames chair with my feet up and read The Monacle looking at the Alps in a rather stunning house whilst Foodie swam naked in their black rubber lined pool.
> 
> Our friend is the house sitter.
> 
> You can keep the Eames chair.


There was one detail in that post that none of us needed to know.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There was one detail in that post that none of us needed to know.


I have pictures ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 May 2017)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There was one detail in that post that none of us needed to know.


Yeah, who cares about the chair's designer...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Yeah, who cares about the chair's designer...


It's the black rubber I'd be more concerned about.


----------



## TVC (22 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 353531


Nice to see Fabbers holding his own.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4811912, member: 21629"]Fabs has lost his belly   [/QUOTE]
I wish....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2017)

Enjoying how the other half live...,






We had just got the pool chairs and umbrellas out for the occupants to jet in tomorrow.
Still, worth it for a skinny dip and some naked sunbathing :-)

La dolce vita....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> Nice?


Maybe it's a man thing.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2017)

Gin fizz....


----------



## redvision95 (22 May 2017)

Fixed the bike. Took it for a lengthy ride. Knackered.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Fixed the bike. Took it for a lengthy ride. Knackered.


Sounds perfect to me!


----------



## redvision95 (22 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sounds perfect to me!


It was. The sun has been out all day, No annoying kids getting in my way along the canal, Very few dog walkers and the ones that were out walking dogs allowed me to fuss them. Just a nice, quiet and really enjoyable ride. 

Pie and chips for dinner


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Fast commute home tonight, I was delighted that Strava told me I had set the second best time on a segment. . Then I realised it was MY second best time on a segment


I had some segments last night. They were orange.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2017)

We think that our digital radio alarm clock is deadicated, it starts to come on in the morning squelches around for a while and then turns itself off. We have tried it in another room and repositioned the aerial but get the same thing. We have now ordered a new one to see if that will be any better.


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Fixed the bike. Took it for a lengthy ride. Knackered.


Mr Hop fixed my bike. I haven't yet taken it for a lengthy ride.


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

I need a new rear derailleur. We've established that mine is a tad buggered.


----------



## potsy (22 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> How is your eye @hopless500?


She won't be taking the mickey out of my mum's boss-eyed dog any more, now that she looks just the same


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> How is your eye @hopless500?


Red still. Had a bath and managed to splash mildly soapy water in it.  I yelped.


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

potsy said:


> She won't be taking the mickey out of my mum's boss-eyed dog any more, now that she looks just the same


----------



## redvision95 (22 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Mr Hop fixed my bike. I haven't yet taken it for a lengthy ride.





hopless500 said:


> I need a new rear derailleur. We've established that mine is a tad buggered.


Once the derailleur has been replaced, you know you have to take it on a lengthy ride right? It's the rules.


----------



## summerdays (22 May 2017)

Lovely sunny day but I set off for home without filling my water bottle! Long journey, and no lock, it was hard going until I suddenly remembered a cafe in a park! It did mean cycling up a hill I was intending to avoid:





The ladies at the top in the cafe (top of that green park) were lovely, not only refilling my water bottle, but also selling me a lemonade sparkle:


----------



## EltonFrog (22 May 2017)

I've been to a committee meeting tonight.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2017)

Public Radio now playing overture to The Mikado. That's pretty much mundane stuff for today.


----------



## raleighnut (22 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> I've been to a committee meeting tonight.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


>


Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## raleighnut (22 May 2017)

Maz has gone down to stay at her Daughters for a few days, it has been a bit of a Jackie Leven fest here once I got back from a wee ride into town to fetch a 12.75kg bag of premium birdseed from Wilco on the Trike as I'm under strict instructions to keep our Sparrows well fed as the 1st clutch this year have fledged
(might get 3 broods this year. )


----------



## hopless500 (22 May 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Once the derailleur has been replaced, you know you have to take it on a lengthy ride right? It's the rules.


It'll get a few miles. Needs replacing before heading to Belgium in July.


----------



## Speicher (22 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 May 2017)

Wimpers has just made the tea :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 May 2017)

Holiday essentials...


----------



## raleighnut (23 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Holiday essentials...
> 
> View attachment 353607


What's for tomorrow.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 May 2017)

Somewhat sore... ahem... down below... this morning.


----------



## Drago (23 May 2017)

Mrs D is going out, so poor old Mini D gets to eat my cooking.


----------



## mybike (23 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I need a new rear derailleur. We've established that mine is a tad buggered.



Replaced my daughters, gears are now fine, it's the rest that's a problem.


----------



## hopless500 (23 May 2017)

mybike said:


> Replaced my daughters, gears are now fine, it's the rest that's a problem.


I have a handful I know with 'proper' bikes who slate mine endlessly. But it suits me and I've done pushing 5000 miles on it.


----------



## summerdays (23 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have a handful I know with 'proper' bikes who slate mine endlessly. But it suits me and I've done pushing 5000 miles on it.


Ignoring that... how's the eye.... ? If it isn't any better see someone today even if it's just the local pharmacist who might then say that you should get seen by a professional!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have a handful I know with 'proper' bikes who slate mine endlessly. But it suits me and I've done pushing 5000 miles on it.


You're not supposed to push it, you're meant to ride it.


----------



## hopless500 (23 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> Ignoring that... how's the eye.... ? If it isn't any better see someone today even if it's just the local pharmacist who might then say that you should get seen by a professional!


I think it's a little better. I can see a bit of white in there now  (I saw the local pharmacist yesterday).
I'm not enjoying wearing my glasses though - not had to wear glasses full time since I was 15!


----------



## hopless500 (23 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You're not supposed to push it, you're meant to ride it.


----------



## summerdays (23 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I think it's a little better. I can see a bit of white in there now  (I saw the local pharmacist yesterday).
> I'm not enjoying wearing my glasses though - not had to wear glasses full time since I was 15!


It's meant to be good for the eye I believe..... possibly more oxygen? I can't remember, just know Mr Summerdays is recommended to give his eyes a break sometimes, and yes he had to stop for a week last year to allow something to settle when his eye turned red.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> What's for tomorrow.


A trip to my supplier.....


----------



## steveindenmark (23 May 2017)

When Henry Ford set up his car company, he put the car parts out for tender. He was very specific about the diamension of the wooden crates the parts had to be delivered in. Those suppliers, thinking that the crates were only to protect the parts would be wrong. The crates then became the floorboards for the model T. Saving Ford a fortune in timber and making him one of the early re-cyclers.


----------



## raleighnut (23 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> A trip to my supplier.....


----------



## steveindenmark (23 May 2017)

I love the "Go to the top" button.....

Maybe thats not Mundane.


----------



## hopless500 (23 May 2017)

I hated the go to the top button so I've got rid of it. 
I have enough problems with accidentally clicking 'Top' which is included in each post. The number of times I get taken to the top when I don't want to be is beyond counting.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 May 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> When Henry Ford set up his car company, he put the car parts out for tender. He was very specific about the diamension of the wooden crates the parts had to be delivered in. Those suppliers, thinking that the crates were only to protect the parts would be wrong. The crates then became the floorboards for the model T. Saving Ford a fortune in timber and making him one of the early re-cyclers.


He also invented the idea of soy-based plastics. And he also assisted Kingsford in starting the charcoal business, utilizing the end trimmings from Model T wheel spokes.


----------



## Speicher (23 May 2017)

@Fab Foodie - Is the Limoncino very similar to Limoncello?


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Fab Foodie - Is the Limoncino very similar to Limoncello?


Very. In the North it's called limoncino and in the south of the country it's limoncello.

I'm answering on behalf of a snoring Foodie. He did a lot of hill climbing earlier.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2017)

I'm just back from the dentist, I've had what was left of a broken tooth removed, my mouth doesn't work properly at the moment.


----------



## potsy (23 May 2017)

Last day today, 4 days of sunshine and warm weather to come, may even dust my mtb off and have a potter round the canals...


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Last day today, 4 days of sunshine and warm weather to come, may even dust my mtb off and have a potter round the canals...


Steady....


----------



## lutonloony (23 May 2017)

Have got to go to a friends to sort out which is her electric meter! How can you not know??


----------



## summerdays (23 May 2017)

User said:


> I was in Brizzle today... it's quite nice in good *any *weather.


FTFY


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2017)

Hey folks 

Soz not been around - life catches up with you sometimes. Nothing bad, just hellaciously busy. Just thought I'd stick my head round the door to let y'all know I was ok xxx


----------



## Speicher (23 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Hey folks
> 
> Soz not been around - life catches up with you sometimes. Nothing bad, just hellaciously busy. Just thought I'd stick my head round the door to let y'all know I was ok xxx



I was wondering how you were.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Fab Foodie - Is the Limoncino very similar to Limoncello?


After the first bottle it's hard to tell ....hic....


----------



## hopless500 (23 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Last day today, 4 days of sunshine and warm weather to come, may even dust my mtb off and have a potter round the canals...


Friday tomorrow


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2017)

I've been a bit busy today, tried clearing my garage a bit , basically just moved stuff around a bit but I did find a few things and then put it all back again.
Removed the bath panel to discover how deep the previous peep had set it into the wall. The wall has had an inch chiselled out of it to allow the bath to fit, that is length wise. It may be a problem fitting a new one.
I've just got a watch ticking that I was given, it wasn't working before but it is now only for a short while. I think that it has dried out.


----------



## TVC (23 May 2017)

In half an hour Andy Fsirweather Low is on Vintage TV. This makes me happy.

Tomorrow I have to go to Perrivale. This does not make me happy.


----------



## redvision95 (23 May 2017)

Ive removed the rear seats in the car completely and put the dog cage in. Topped up the windscreen washer fluid and checked on the coolant level. Going to do an oil change in the morning and take it to have the rear windows tinted. Now packing and double checking all of the dogs leads, harnesses etc etc. 
Got a phone call from a family friend who has been having issues with people getting into one of his rural properties and ripping piping/wiring out so were going to be staying there for a few weeks and get paid for doing so  Wish I had space in the car or even a roof rack so I could take the bike but thats a definate no go for now  
We leave on Thursday so lots to do before then.


----------



## raleighnut (23 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've been a bit busy today, tried clearing my garage a bit , basically just moved stuff around a bit but I did find a few things and then put it all back again.
> Removed the bath panel to discover how deep the previous peep had set it into the wall. The wall has had an inch chiselled out of it to allow the bath to fit, that is length wise. It may be a problem fitting a new one.
> I've just got a watch ticking that I was given, it wasn't working before but it is now only for a short while. I think that it has dried out.


That's pretty standard for a bath, what you'll find is that it isn't a channel it is chiselled out at an angle as a vee then filled/plastered above once the bath is lowered into position.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Friday tomorrow



Friday for me tomorrow, then 7 days later it will be Monday again.


----------



## Katherine (23 May 2017)

Miss K is home from uni on and off for a few weeks. We've had a lovely evening sitting in the garden enjoying the sunshine with a chinese takeaway and a glass of wine.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 May 2017)

I mowed the back lawns this evening.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 May 2017)

Enjoying a cold one at the Jury's inn Derby..2 day course ..not a bad hotel so far..


----------



## Drago (23 May 2017)

I said to Mini D, age 5, "what do you want for tea?"

"Toast (she eats it dry with no butter), red crisps (ready salted) and a dairylea dunker please Daddy." Having established that she'd had cottage pie for lunch at school I though sod it, and treated her to her dream meal. She scoffed the lot.


----------



## hopless500 (23 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Friday for me tomorrow, then 7 days later it will be Monday again.


6 days later for me


----------



## tyred (23 May 2017)

Radiator paint smells


----------



## Salty seadog (23 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> 6 days later for me





User said:


> Thursday early PM is Friday for me. The following Wednesday, late AM is Monday morning. I intend to spend it at the seaside.



Blimey, does everyone have this week off....?


----------



## summerdays (23 May 2017)

Time off for me starts tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Drago (23 May 2017)

Time off for me started nearly a year ago!


----------



## lutonloony (23 May 2017)

Knowing you're dehydrated, because you feel thirsty, but can't be bothered to get up and going to get a drink, and spending 1/2 hr debating weather to or not, but deep down knowing you're going to have to get up. Yeah that


----------



## postman (23 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> I've finally got around to trying a Brompton. A friend invited me to a Brompton ride to Bath and back, and hired a bike from the station. It may have been an expensive ride!! My borrowed bike was the pink and blue one!
> View attachment 353310
> 
> And of course there was cake!
> View attachment 353311




Top marks for the cake.That is a very good size.Unlike my piece of pudding in Zizzis in Edinburgh.Measly i would describe it.Now Mrs Postman's ice cream sundae oh my word,what a pudding that was.EEEEEnormous.


----------



## postman (23 May 2017)

Postman is back from EdinburghAfter helping Young Miss Postman to move out for summer.We also got involved in the cleaning detail,my task windows and shower cubicle toilet and hand basin.Floor sweeping.The shower was ,well not up to my standard of cleaning.It was like a new pin when i had finished.She passed the inspection this morning with flying colours.No penalties.I love Edinburgh.


----------



## hopless500 (23 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Time off for me started nearly a year ago!


Did someone say something??


----------



## dave r (23 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Blimey, does everyone have this week off....?



Time off for me started eighteen months ago


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 May 2017)

I have Monday off, as it is our Memorial Day. I thought about taking Thursday and Friday and Tuesday off, so I'd have a week, but I may save that for later, as I may have an op in my future.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 May 2017)

User said:


> It is a Bank Holiday weekend.



Bank holidays mean nothing here. If your working, your working. Nights too. In fact my watch are on Christmas day this year. No extra cash or anything, oh the joys of the words "consolidated wage".


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> That's pretty standard for a bath, what you'll find is that it isn't a channel it is chiselled out at an angle as a vee then filled/plastered above once the bath is lowered into position.


Oh go on cheer me up.. I was hoping that I might be able to lower the feet and tilt it enough to allow it to clear but you may be right. Er in doors thinks it is a simple task, a plug in affair, so if you have any more bright ideas please let me know.My head hurts, just thinking about about what has gone in since the bath was fitted and which can now be in the way.  Where can I buy 3 pairs of rose tinted spectacles?


----------



## TVC (24 May 2017)

The delights of that Larndun await today, I'm not sure I will even get my lunch at Oxford Services... Boo!


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2017)

In other news my recycling wheelie bin looked rather spectacular as I wheeled it out this morning, it had snails on the wheels and it looked a bit like Bodicea's chariot.


----------



## Katherine (24 May 2017)

postman said:


> Postman is back from EdinburghAfter helping Young Miss Postman to move out for summer.We also got involved in the cleaning detail,my task windows and shower cubicle toilet and hand basin.Floor sweeping.The shower was ,well not up to my standard of cleaning.It was like a new pin when i had finished.She passed the inspection this morning with flying colours.No penalties.I love Edinburgh.



Good parent duties there, Postie! 

For the first summer for very many years, we are not required to help with a uni accommodation move because Miss K is actually staying in the same house for another year. Last year's move from one house to another was knackering. She is in a house that is down a foot path so you have to carry everything from where you can get a parking space. She is also on the top of 3 floors and the stairs are narrow. Apart from that it is lovely! Not looking forward to this time next year! Young Mr K lived in 4 different houses over his 4 years in Nottingham, each one more habitable and closer to the university than the last.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oh go on cheer me up.. I was hoping that I might be able to lower the feet and tilt it enough to allow it to clear but you may be right. Er in doors thinks it is a simple task, a plug in affair, so if you have any more bright ideas please let me know.My head hurts, just thinking about about what has gone in since the bath was fitted and which can now be in the way.  *Where can I buy 3 pairs of rose tinted spectacles?*


Ee'bay!


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 May 2017)

Just another day in Paradise here.


----------



## Drago (24 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Bank holidays mean nothing here. If your working, your working. Nights too. In fact my watch are on Christmas day this year. No extra cash or anything, oh the joys of the words "consolidated wage".



@Salty seadog Are you trumpton bud?


----------



## dave r (24 May 2017)

Feeling a bit brighter this morning, funny thing is it the teeth either side of the extraction that are complaining, mind you the bugger didn't want to come out, the tooth had broken just above the gum so the dentist didn't have a lot to get hold of.


----------



## raleighnut (24 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oh go on cheer me up.. I was hoping that I might be able to lower the feet and tilt it enough to allow it to clear but you may be right. Er in doors thinks it is a simple task, a plug in affair, so if you have any more bright ideas please let me know.My head hurts, just thinking about about what has gone in since the bath was fitted and which can now be in the way.  Where can I buy 3 pairs of rose tinted spectacles?


Yep, it's tiles off time then you'll see how they put the bath in. Normally it's tap end in with the bath at an angle lengthwise then lower the sloped end in, silicon all round then fill the wall back up, more silicon, then fit the right angle plastic trim and re-tile so disassembly is the reverse order.
I assisted a former colleague of Maz's (BT engineer/level 3 manager) who took 'release' (redundancy with a BIG payoff) and set up as a plumber/electrician fit our new bathroom and that doesn't leak 8yrs later. Mind you I blew Dave away when I fitted the flooring which is 'Marmoleum',(traditional Linoleum with a 'marbled' finish) I laid a ply sub-floor then cut the Lino to fit, you then spray both surfaces with contact adhesive and then you've got one shot at getting it right (get it wrong and you've scrapped that bit and at £60 a square metre it's an expensive mistake)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> ...when I fitted the flooring which is 'Marmoleum',(traditional Linoleum with a 'marbled' finish)


They told me that that was where my ancestors were commemorated.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 May 2017)

2 day maintenance course and nothing working ..lol


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2017)

I am having a break listening to Ken Bruce Pop Disaster! Well the first round was for me. The bath problem has been put on hold until I get some more enthusiasm, another search on eeeeebay may be required. It might be easier for me to make a new bath out of GRP the way things are, I'm not sure which bath my wife and daughter are looking at is the shorter one plastic or steel.
I used to make GRP moulds for racing cars so that side of things is familiar to me.


----------



## TVC (24 May 2017)

Sat outside a factory in Perrivale waiting for a lorry to arrive. It's the high life for me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2017)

My boiler has decided to celebrate the warmer weather by going on vacation.


----------



## mybike (24 May 2017)

Wots time off?


----------



## TVC (24 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sat outside a factory in Perrivale waiting for a lorry to arrive. It's the high life for me.


Update: the lorry has arrived and has been unloaded. The bending machine will not be available until 1pm, so now I am sat in The Hoover Building drinking coffee and eating a caramel shortbread.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Update: the lorry has arrived and has been unloaded. The bending machine will not be available until 1pm, so now I am sat in The Hoover Building drinking coffee and eating a caramel shortbread.



As long as you have a proper meal


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 May 2017)

Day out to Acqui Terme. No idea what the town's like, but the food's great :-)

Local pasta speciality








Gnocci with Gorgonzola






Washed down with half a litre of Barbaresco...
Life is good :-)


----------



## TVC (24 May 2017)

User said:


> Do you actually do any work? Or just eat and drink?


Asks you


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My boiler has decided to celebrate the warmer weather by going on vacation.


...And as soon as I arrange to get a boiler mender out, the pilot magically lights itself.... They're sentient, I tell you, sentient!


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 May 2017)

User said:


> Do you actually do any work? Or just eat and drink?


Am on hols with Wimpers!!!!!


----------



## potsy (24 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sat outside a factory in Perrivale waiting for a lorry to arrive. It's the high life for me.



Sat in the garden, watching the birds come and go.
I love 4 day weeks


----------



## EltonFrog (24 May 2017)

Drago said:


> @Salty seadog Are you trumpton bud?





User said:


> His name is a clue.



He's a matelot isn't he?


----------



## potsy (24 May 2017)

Sunbathing


----------



## postman (24 May 2017)

Tomorrow is my day.Time for me.so i am getting my bike out.Whoa.Watch out for Biblical rain all day.


----------



## Smithbat (24 May 2017)

Well here I am stuck in my office wanting to be outside. Oh lottery gods, please smile on me - thank you


----------



## redvision95 (24 May 2017)

Apologies to anyone who was trying to get onto the M6 at J10 at around 11:30am... Phoebe the Peugeot decided that she really didn't like the look of the M6 and spat her dummy out.. all fixed now though


----------



## Salty seadog (24 May 2017)

Drago said:


> @Salty seadog Are you trumpton bud?



Nope, exactly what my user name suggests. Although on a ship you are your own emergency services of all types.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just another day in Paradise here.
> View attachment 353700



Doesn't look like Dover....



potsy said:


> Sat in the garden, watching the birds come and go.
> I love 4 day weeks



Sat on @Hill Wimp 's beach after cycling over from Dover, I'll get back on soon to do another 6 miles to my folks for an early light tea then the 18.30 ride from Sandwich with a few others which it's usually about 30 miles. Should tap out at about 50-60 miles today.

Did you dust off the mountain bike?


----------



## TVC (24 May 2017)

I have made it to Oxford services for a break.


----------



## dave r (24 May 2017)

We've had a pleasant afternoon wandering round the shops at Hatton Country World, seen our son, Daughter In Law, Granddaughter and her other Nan


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 May 2017)

User said:


> I shall let you off then. I hope you're treating Wimpers to all sorts of lovely things....


----------



## postman (24 May 2017)

Right i have dee sided It is going to be York tomorrow.I need motivation so i am going to wear my Royal Mail jersey.





Since this photo was taken near the Humber Bridge,i have less hair but more waist line.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 May 2017)

User said:


> I shall let you off then. I hope you're treating Wimpers to all sorts of lovely things....


....doing my best....


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have made it to Oxford services for a break.
> 
> View attachment 353746


Living the dream to the full eh?


----------



## summerdays (24 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> Good parent duties there, Postie!
> 
> For the first summer for very many years, we are not required to help with a uni accommodation move because Miss K is actually staying in the same house for another year. Last year's move from one house to another was knackering. She is in a house that is down a foot path so you have to carry everything from where you can get a parking space. She is also on the top of 3 floors and the stairs are narrow. Apart from that it is lovely! Not looking forward to this time next year! Young Mr K lived in 4 different houses over his 4 years in Nottingham, each one more habitable and closer to the university than the last.


Yes we have to bring our eldest stuff back from Cardiff, I think we are doing round one this weekend. Luckily middle child will be staying put, though they won't let that stop them from trying to pack a car and a half full in for the summer!!

The Cardiff residences gradually went downhill to save money!


----------



## GM (24 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4814599, member: 21629"]A wisdom of woman who adores pears says: if you accidentaly made a loud fart in the busy High street, Hahaha.[/QUOTE]


That is known as a 'Glade moment' as someone on here mentioned a while ago. That saying is used quite frequently in our house by Mrs GM me.


----------



## TVC (24 May 2017)

Lovingly ripped from Facebook.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 May 2017)

Started watching The Terminator film but my heart started racing which isn't good this close to bedtime so switched it off. Thing is, he is the bad guy but never bothered my dreams however Robocop the good guy gave me nightmares.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Started watching The Terminator film but my heart started racing which isn't good this close to bedtime so switched it off. Thing is, he is the bad guy but never bothered my dreams however Robocop the good guy gave me nightmares.


Robocop is an expert on Roman art history.
Perhaps it is just a British reaction.
Caractacus, and all that.
Or it could be his role in _Buckaroo Banzai._
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Weller


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 May 2017)

Ooohh I've reached 9000 posts!


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 May 2017)

Another morning in Paradise..


----------



## summerdays (25 May 2017)

I took some salmon out of the freezer last night, and promptly forgot about it....... just found it this morning


----------



## raleighnut (25 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> I took some salmon out of the freezer last night, and promptly forgot about it....... just found it this morning


Should be defrosted by now then.


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2017)

It is a lovely morning out there. I'm a bit shattered I've been enjoying things a bit too much over the past few days but I did manage to finish rebuilding that buckled wheel and fitted a tyre to it. It has given me a sense of achievement seeing it now finished, any normal person would have binned it, which is where I got it from.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2017)

It looks a glorious day for a bike ride. But my face is still a little swollen and sore from having that tooth out, so I'm going to have to try to keep the ride short and easy.


----------



## HertzvanRental (25 May 2017)

Off to that there London for a couple of days. Visits to the Charterhouse priory and Docklands Museum are on the agenda.


----------



## summerdays (25 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> Anyone need cheering up this morning? The first Annual Comedy Wildlife Photography Awards have been released:
> https://flowartstation.com/2017/05/...st-annual-comedy-wildlife-photography-awards/


There's some good ones in there.... just showed one to my youngest as he's heading out the door to GCSE maths, I figured it was just to sort of thing he'd like to see before an exam!


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 May 2017)

Well I have another days training to do then home .
Had a very nice 2 day stay at the Jurys Hotel Derby.
Best bed I've ever slept in..
Good night last night with a few people on the course..gone midnight when we left the patio area.. what a lovely night to sit outsid and have a few cold ones..


----------



## GM (25 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> Anyone need cheering up this morning? The first Annual Comedy Wildlife Photography Awards have been released:
> https://flowartstation.com/2017/05/...st-annual-comedy-wildlife-photography-awards/




Brilliant !!!


----------



## Salty seadog (25 May 2017)

The family Wol... @Speicher


----------



## EltonFrog (25 May 2017)

I have eaten a custard tart.


----------



## summerdays (25 May 2017)

Err... I've just eaten a Coconut Magnum


----------



## potsy (25 May 2017)

Not sure why this sign made me think of @User and @The Velvet Curtain during my ride today


----------



## summerdays (25 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Not sure why this sign made me think of @User and @The Velvet Curtain during my ride today
> 
> View attachment 353812


My bike looks a little mucky..... I think it deserves a wash, though it's nice to see it out getting a bit of fresh air


----------



## Smithbat (25 May 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Off to that there London for a couple of days. Visits to the Charterhouse priory and Docklands Museum are on the agenda.



I am in London Saturday night too, I am taking part in the 100k Ride the Night Event.


----------



## raleighnut (25 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Not sure why this sign made me think of @User and @The Velvet Curtain during my ride today
> 
> View attachment 353812


Are they both keen gardeners then.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> I have eaten a custard tart.


Has it made you fart?


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 May 2017)

Just back from a 3 hour bike ride. 2 hours in the granny gear uphill and one hour of downhill and flat. Very hot.
Bit tired. Stats later.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2017)

I've just got back in, I've ridden a very enjoyable 50 miles round Warwickshires lanes in the sunshine.


----------



## TVC (25 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> My bike looks a little mucky..... I think it deserves a wash, though it's nice to see it out getting a bit of fresh air


He took it out of the back of the car especially for that photo, before putting it back and driving home.


----------



## potsy (25 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> He took it out of the back of the car especially for that photo, before putting it back and driving home.


Some of us do actually get out and ride a bike every now and then


----------



## dave r (25 May 2017)

Not quite harabo, our replacement blinds for our box room came complete with a free mug.


----------



## potsy (25 May 2017)

There was me thinking it was the Manc sunshine evaporating the water from the bird bath, turns out it's this fat bugger...


----------



## potsy (25 May 2017)

User said:


> We have yet to have eyewitness testimony in your case...


Dozens of CC'ers will be my witnesses


----------



## TVC (25 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Some of us do actually get out and ride a bike every now and then


Some of us are leading the club ride on Sunday


----------



## potsy (25 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Some of us are leading the club ride on Sunday


That'll be the shortest club ride ever


----------



## Lullabelle (25 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> Anyone need cheering up this morning? The first Annual Comedy Wildlife Photography Awards have been released:
> https://flowartstation.com/2017/05/...st-annual-comedy-wildlife-photography-awards/



Some crackers in there, really like the very happy frog.


----------



## GM (25 May 2017)

I've just trimmed my neighbours hedge, well pleased she was!


----------



## EltonFrog (25 May 2017)

GM said:


> I've just trimmed my neighbours hedge, well pleased she was!



oooh, I say ding dong.

I trimmed my hedge today too.


----------



## HertzvanRental (25 May 2017)

When I was young I wanted to be an engine driver. On the DLR , I would be a Passengers Service Agent!


----------



## HertzvanRental (25 May 2017)

Been to the Charterhouse Priory, close to the Barbican, in London. Fascinating place, dated back to 1300, a guided tour reveals lots of interesting facts. 2 hours well spent! Off to have a beer!


----------



## Lullabelle (25 May 2017)

I mowed the front lawn, had to use the hedge trimmer on it first as it was a bit lively.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2017)

I just looked out of the window and was surprised to see a redwing in the yard below. Never seen one of those in Deptford before.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Dozens of CC'ers will be my witnesses


When?


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2017)

I thought that I would try out my repaired wheel and new tyres, so I fitted them to my Carlton and went for a ride out to Biddestone this afternoon. I stopped for a rest half way there and some kind cyclist asked me if I was alright. I said that I was just having a rest.
The pictures are, parked in the back garden before the off. My rest stop. Parked outside The White Hart Biddestone, a nice pub. A sunny view on the way back, Chippenham and Lacock are hidden in a dip. The hill just above the hedge is where in 1953 an American Convair B36 crash landed.
I cycled 6.4 miles and freewheeled half of it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2017)

I did a big Windows 10 update this morning. Better do a full back up, I thought. But M$ has hidden the control panel from both the right and left click start menu options now (I think it was with Win7 that they hid it from the left click menu - well now it's both). So if you need to use the control panel you have to type control into the settings search. Wouldn't have to search if you hadn't just hidden it!


----------



## EltonFrog (25 May 2017)

Jessiethepup cooling off on the garden wall just now.


----------



## midlife (25 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I thought that I would try out my repaired wheel and new tyres, so I fitted them to my Carlton and went for a ride out to Biddestone this afternoon. I stopped for a rest half way there and some kind cyclist asked me if I was alright. I said that I was just having a rest.
> The pictures are, parked in the back garden before the off. My rest stop. Parked outside The White Hart Biddestone, a nice pub. A sunny view on the way back, Chippenham and Lacock are hidden in a dip. The hill just above the hedge is where in 1953 an American Convair B36 crash landed.
> I cycled 6.4 miles and freewheeled half of it.
> View attachment 353894
> View attachment 353897



That's a damn fine looking Carlton. As for mundane news.......the guinea pig has just piddled on my trousers!

Shaun


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 May 2017)

It must be 25 here. I'm sprawled out on the settee,in just my socks and underpants.


----------



## potsy (25 May 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> It must be 25 here. I'm sprawled out on the settee,in just my socks and underpants.


Now there's an image I did not need just before supper time


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Now there's an image I did not need just before supper time


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 May 2017)

Just had half a pizza with Foodie. Now back on the balcony with a bottle of local Moscato listening to cicadas chat, frogs mate and a few rustic hogs snuffle in the undergrowth.

Rather warm


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 May 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> It must be 25 here. I'm sprawled out on the settee,in just my socks and underpants.


25 

25 Celsius that is, It wont let me edit the post.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 May 2017)

I thought it was hard!

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/14826054


----------



## potsy (25 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I thought it was hard!


You do know you said that out loud don't you?


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 May 2017)

potsy said:


> You do know you said that out loud don't you?


Oh yes.....


----------



## craigwend (25 May 2017)

I found my missing sock (in my laptop when I opened it)


----------



## dave r (25 May 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> It must be 25 here. I'm sprawled out on the settee,in just my socks and underpants.



My Good Lady hasn't been helping me with my blood pressure tonight, she's been sprawled on the other settee not wearing a lot.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (25 May 2017)

As an occasional user of AutoCAD, I'm trying to get a paper drawing into the computer.

I have worked out the Array along a pathway command.


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2017)

I almost forgot the pedals before I set off and whilst out I also saw 2 hares, one running in the road and another in a field.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 May 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> 25
> 
> 25 Celsius that is, It wont let me edit the post.



So warm i might even sleep with my socks off. This only happens every blue moon.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Another morning in Paradise..


Indeedy....


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qt2mbGP6vFI


----------



## Speicher (26 May 2017)

Since early yesterday evening, I have durnked about two firsd of a bottel of wine. 

O am not so thunk as peples drink I am.


----------



## slowmotion (26 May 2017)

A young woman passed me yesterday on a quiet street. She got out of the saddle to go up a slight incline...and then her chain slipped. A wobble for less than a second and then she went face first over the bars. Absolutely no chance of recovery, and a really chilling sight. I got there in about ten seconds. She was understandably shocked, a bit tearful and had some blood on the end of her nose, and a few grazes on her legs. She went to the kerb. I picked up her bike. Somebody else retrieved her helmet and D lock from the tarmac. Somebody asked if anybody had seen what happened. "Her chain slipped". We were now all standing on the pavement wondering what to do. I rummaged in my pockets for a handkerchief so she could wipe the flow of blood from her nose but realised I wasn't carrying anything remotely presentable. Out of nowhere, someone appeared with a box of Kleenex. Then a mother with a toddler in a buggy said "I live over there. Why not come and sit down for a bit and have a cup of tea?". A procession formed with the mother, toddler, victim, bike wheeler and baggage porters. The whole episode lasted less than three minutes.
I got on my bike wondering " How did he get the Kleenex so quickly?"


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Since early yesterday evening, I have durnked about two firsd of a bottel of wine.
> 
> O am not so thunk as peples drink I am.


Yesterday in the early evening I'd drunk almost 2 bottles ..... of water! I'm not sure why I went to my exercise classes - it was so hot! She recommended we go easy on the wine after the classes as we were probably a bit dehydrated! So I was very good and only had a glass. 

I hope your head is Ok this morning!


----------



## hopless500 (26 May 2017)

Myself and a friend got through a bottle of wine each last night. Bed after midnight... I've been awake since 4.45  She still appears to be the land of nod.


----------



## gbb (26 May 2017)

Cycle commuted yesterday, car today. Now where's my keys ???
Oh, they're at work...in my locker. 

(Spare key found )


----------



## TVC (26 May 2017)

Early start for work today, when it cools a bit this evening I'm off to reccie the Sunday ride.


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2017)

User said:


> Going to plan, thus far
> View attachment 353951


Is that a large lobster pot?


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2017)

It is another bright sunny morning out there.
There were 6 Wood Pigeons around the bird table, there are now 2 Magpies.


----------



## Hitchington (26 May 2017)

Gosport woman grows pineapple


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2017)

I could see some birds gathering around our bird table so I thought that I had better feed them. I noticed that the plastic container indoors containing their food was low so I topped it up but as I stood up it slipped out of my hand and emptied itself onto the floor. Doh!


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just looked out of the window and was surprised to see a redwing in the yard below. Never seen one of those in Deptford before.


Bloody immigrants .....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 May 2017)

Hitchington said:


> Gosport woman grows pineapple


I couldn't believe it!


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 May 2017)

It is a little bit hazy over the hills of Piemont this morning but still lovely and warm.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 May 2017)

I just watched this video, the latest from the GCN Youtube channel. I must admit I didn't pay enough attention to his climbing tips, because I was just in awe of the view, and wishing I was there on a bike myself!


----------



## dave r (26 May 2017)

These two pictures have just come up on my memories on face book. and seemed appropriate seeing how warm it is.






The first one is at Bourton On The Water with my son and good lady queueing for ice cream, and the second is at the Welsh Mountain Zoo with a very mellow bear.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 May 2017)

Breakfast cocktail time....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I thought it was hard!
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/14826054



Ooops
Linky fixed!!

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/14826054


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ooops
> Linky fixed!!
> 
> View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/14826054


Oh no it isn't


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 May 2017)

Occasionally, you do read some good stuff in the news... 
http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/ho...d/news-story/87f9e55b4543752c64f840716595492f


----------



## Smithbat (26 May 2017)

This will be my route tomorrow night, I am both excited and very nervous all at the same time!

Ride the Night


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 May 2017)

User said:


> Toast?


Cheers!


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> Oh no it isn't


Bollo, should be!


----------



## potsy (26 May 2017)

Just bought a sunlounger, I fear it may be as useful as a convertible car around here, but ah well 

I also got a new lawn mower, no more cutting the grass with a strimmer


----------



## KEEF (26 May 2017)

got a canny spot on me nose


----------



## GM (26 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> This will be my route tomorrow night, I am both excited and very nervous all at the same time!
> 
> Ride the Night




That's a great route, I've done it several times in the day time, should be even better doing it through the night. Enjoy!


----------



## Lullabelle (26 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> Since early yesterday evening, I have durnked about two firsd of a bottel of wine.
> 
> O am not so thunk as peples drink I am.


----------



## TVC (26 May 2017)

The three day weekend has begun.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 May 2017)

Mmmmm linguine with gorganzola, garlic and porcini mushrooms.....
Oh and red wine :-)


----------



## potsy (26 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The three day weekend has begun.


Today is day 3 of my weekend, what a cracking few days of sun 

I am testing out the sun lounger, the lawn mower can wait til tomorrow.


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2017)

It's too hot .... I'm melting! It could be time for an ice cream again!


----------



## GM (26 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> It's too hot .... I'm melting! It could be time for an* ice cream *again!




Just as I read that, wifey called out 'would you like an ice cream' great minds.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 May 2017)

Hey @hopless500 , just been for a viewing....






Although you didn't tell me you were designing sex toys...






The guy in the gallery was very complimentary about them, I was chuffed to be able to tell him I knew the artist. 

Good work.


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2017)

GM said:


> Just as I read that, wifey called out 'would you like an ice cream' great minds.


Well I decided to have mine... it was lovely and cooling .... for a very short while...

Have you had lots of gelato @Hill Wimp and @Fab Foodie ....?


----------



## Lullabelle (26 May 2017)




----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2017)

My bike just got a puncture, nothing unusual you might think but it's in the conservatory and hasn't been ridden since yesterday. also when I say it has just got a puncture I mean there was a small 'pop' and then hissing whilst I'm sat 20 foot away (and in the dining room) browsing Cyclechat)

 

Sill at least it's better than if I was out on it.


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2017)

User said:


> Is it hot in there?


Mildly yes, but not 'blistering' I've got the French doors open and the dining room patio door open to give a 'throughdraft' and it's not in full sun quite yet (Conservatory is NW facing). Tyre is a 700x28 Marathon inflated to 80psi (Max 100) yesterday

EDIT - My thought too that the heat might have done it so I've let the front tyre down a bit


----------



## potsy (26 May 2017)

Looks like summer finishes tomorrow for us Mancs


----------



## postman (26 May 2017)

i have found some gloves i wish to buy.Edinburgh Cycles Leeds i will be having a walk over very soon,not today ,not that soon.


----------



## Katherine (26 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Hey @hopless500 , just been for a viewing....
> 
> View attachment 354027
> 
> ...



Well done @hopless500!


----------



## Katherine (26 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Looks like summer finishes tomorrow for us Mancs
> 
> View attachment 354061


That's why I got the washing on the line today! 
I quite like watching spectacular summer thunderstorms.


----------



## TVC (26 May 2017)

My reccie ride will happen in the morning, it's still a bit scorchio out there this evening and I have been on the go since 5.30 this morning.


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2017)

I'm trying to decide what we can have for tea, preferably that doesn't involve me doing anything, especially anything like having the oven on!


----------



## Smithbat (26 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm trying to decide what we can have for tea, preferably that doesn't involve me doing anything, especially anything like having the oven on!


Morrisons salad bar!


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Morrisons salad bar!


Did I mention that I have a carnivore for the baby summerling.... it isn't food if it hasn't got meat in it, and also Morrisons is a car journey away along presumably holiday traffic bedlam.... it might have to be take away or eat out. I wonder if they would fall for the excuse that it was half way (ish) through the exams.....?


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Looks like summer finishes tomorrow for us Mancs
> 
> View attachment 354061



Not happening.. Never rains


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> That's why I got the washing on the line today!
> I quite like watching spectacular summer thunderstorms.


Love em, gert big bangs and hurling it down then sunny with steam coming off the road.


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2017)

User said:


> Some injudicious going out for a ride in the sun, and forgetting to wear a hat, has dented the plan ever so slightly. I am Mr Tomato Head.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (26 May 2017)

Here's a question for you knowledgeable folk.

Where do all the spoke keys go?


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2017)

User said:


> Thanks


That's fine, thanks for the advice when my tyre went 'pop' BTW .....................................................................................


----------



## mybike (26 May 2017)

The plan was to take my mother to her 10:30 appointment at Conquest and then drive home with her. I suppose we left Conquest after 13:30 (two hours waiting to be seen, thanks NHS) and then, back to her home to collect what had been forgotten. Eventually we got to the M25 and crawled around it. I'm shattered!


----------



## mybike (26 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4814557, member: 21629"]I bought black swimming suit. I look like Big Mama wearing it but I ! Don't ! Fuking ! Care !
Big ladies don't drown.
Muahaha. [/QUOTE]

They just empty out the water. I was wondering why the tide was high in Bexhill.


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2017)

User said:


> Yeah but, where were you this morning when I needed such advice?


Luxuriating under my natural head protection from the sun,








BTW I have no idea whom the young lady is and I'll bet my mate Ian (the photographer) has either but this is me at the 'OTT' festival 2yrs back wearing my favourite Jumper (undyed, handknitted Alpacca purchased in South America by my ex who was on a 'Machu Picho' tour in about 1987)


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 May 2017)

Spent a couple of hours at the Dockland Museum, in.London. There is a special exhibition showing how they are building the new Crossrail line and showing many of the artefacts that were unearthed. Really well presented-go, if you get the chance.
They whole break went really well, with weather to suit!
Home now, fish and chips on Tankerton Slopes to finish!


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 May 2017)

Haven't seen one of these before.


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2017)

Well I think I'm pished/stoned enough and Maz is away so time to wind the Hifi up, 'see yas later'


----------



## summerdays (26 May 2017)

Tea has been made and consumed.... I walked to the shops and bought chicken (yellow sticker), hollumi and wine. Came home and cooked it, and then served it in a wrap with olives, tomatoes, peppers and greenery!


----------



## EltonFrog (26 May 2017)

I think I might have a shower, I'm a bit hot.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4815642, member: 21629"]Broke the bolt of seatclamp of my road bike. Overtighten it. Oops. Frame and seatpost are ok.
NickedBorrowed a seatclamp from our park of forgotten crap bikes.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TVC (26 May 2017)

Oh look, the wine is open.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 May 2017)

Me, Wimpers have spent the evening with my friend Joe and an American drummer called John.






We had 22 different Barbaresco wines to taste and assess along with a 4 course dinner.






It's been a hard night






Nnumber 2 was the best :-)


----------



## TVC (26 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me, Wimpers have spent the evening with my friend Joe and an American drummer called John.
> View attachment 354120
> 
> 
> ...


Crap life you lead.


----------



## Speicher (26 May 2017)

@Fab Foodie - I think I prefer your descriptions of wines to those made by Jilly Goolden. Her "overtones of mint, raspberry with a top note of rhubarb" did not mean a lot to me.


----------



## TVC (27 May 2017)

21. All mouth + no trousers.

I would love to see you try to explain that to the Italians.


----------



## Old jon (27 May 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Here's a question for you knowledgeable folk.
> 
> Where do all the spoke keys go?



Away


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Love em, gert big bangs and hurling it down then sunny with steam coming off the road.


Having much the same, just to my North, now east, near Crawfordsville, Indiana. Home of Genl. Lew Wallace, who wrote Ben-Hur.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Here's a question for you knowledgeable folk.
> 
> Where do all the spoke keys go?


I keep mine on my key ring.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> 21. All mouth + no trousers.
> 
> I would love to see you try to explain that to the Italians.


22. By Astringents- Sounds very Secco.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me, Wimpers have spent the evening with my friend Joe and an American drummer called John.
> View attachment 354120
> 
> 
> ...


 Anyway,back down to earth i've had some chips in the oven for half an hour and the feckers are still raw in the middle!


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Here's a question for you knowledgeable folk.
> 
> Where do all the spoke keys go?


Spoke Newington?


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Anyway,back down to earth i've had some chips in the oven for half an hour and the feckers are still raw in the middle!


Is the oven on.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Is the oven on.


They cooked eventually. Horrible things,oven chips anyway.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2017)

I gave up on the chewy chips. I've thrown them out for the birds,and as it's dawn they're already showing an interest.


----------



## summerdays (27 May 2017)

Woke to a bit of a thunderstorm but not as impressive as I was expecting, however it looks like the main part of the storm went through Wales! There will be lots camping this weekend!!


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Breakfast cocktail time....
> 
> View attachment 353981


I quite liked Zombie.


----------



## mybike (27 May 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I gave up on the chewy chips. I've thrown them out for the birds,and as it's dawn they're already showing an interest.



Round here they were being noisy at 0300


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> Woke to a bit of a thunderstorm but not as impressive as I was expecting, however it looks like the main part of the storm went through Wales! There will be lots camping this weekend!!


I heard the birds singing around 5 ish but slept through the loud clap of thunder at 5: 30 apparently.


----------



## dave r (27 May 2017)

its cool cloudy and damp in Coventry this morning, no thunder yet though. I may have to swap my shorts for trousers later on. Our son and granddaughter are here and enjoying breakfast.


----------



## hopless500 (27 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Hey @hopless500 , just been for a viewing....
> 
> View attachment 354027
> 
> ...


They're cacti


----------



## Salty seadog (27 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> They're cacti



Whatever you say Hop.....


----------



## postman (27 May 2017)

My family want to go to Whitby for a fish and chip tea.I ask you Bank Holiday saturday,the crappy A64.Zillions will have the same idea.It is also CUP FINAL day.Where oh where is the thunder and rain.


----------



## summerdays (27 May 2017)

postman said:


> Where oh where is the thunder and rain.


Well it was with me earlier and now I need matchsticks for my eyes, though the temperature is much nicer than yesterday!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 May 2017)

Hmmm.....


----------



## EltonFrog (27 May 2017)

We are in Tiverton on the way to our first camping trip. 

It is raining. 

WTAF! Q


----------



## hopless500 (27 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Whatever you say Hop.....


----------



## potsy (27 May 2017)

It rained for all of 30 seconds here earlier, now it's blue sky and sunshine again.

Maybe I will have to cut the grass after all


----------



## hopless500 (27 May 2017)

Beautiful again here. I have to sort stuff out for tomorrow's craft fair so no outdoors for me


----------



## tyred (27 May 2017)

It is insanely hot and humid. I think I'm going to melt


----------



## Katherine (27 May 2017)

Nice and peaceful morning apart from the delivery of gravel next door at 8.30 and their wheelbarrow and shovels at work every since. 
Bright and sunny, awaiting some interesting weather later.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> We are in Tiverton on the way to our first camping trip.
> 
> It is raining.
> 
> WTAF! Q


Noes!
Any Banjo music yet?


----------



## GM (27 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hmmm.....
> View attachment 354161



Very nice anyone we know ?


----------



## EltonFrog (27 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Noes!
> Any Banjo music yet?



No , but I heard someone say "can I have some Gin uncle dad?"


----------



## TVC (27 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Noes!
> Any Banjo music yet?


You called?


----------



## TVC (27 May 2017)

Today I am mostly this.


----------



## TVC (27 May 2017)

User said:


> Flashing your bits at a hen party?


Standard.


----------



## potsy (27 May 2017)

Lawn mower has been christened, time for a spot of sunbathing before the storm arrives


----------



## TVC (27 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> That's like dogging. Only it's a cat obvs.


Having never been dogging I will bow to your experience


----------



## dave r (27 May 2017)

User said:


> At the Blenheim Food Fair. I have spent rather a lot of money on three bottles of gin and several chunks of cheese... Mr R is tutting.



Is the food fair any good?


----------



## potsy (27 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Having never been dogging I will bow to your experience


I'd be careful bowing near him whilst he's out dogging


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You called?


Errrr, no.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2017)

mybike said:


> Round here they were being noisy at 0300


How can chips be noisy?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> How can chips be noisy?


And soggy chips, at that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2017)

User said:


> And another bottle of gin appears to have made its way into my bag.
> 
> I've spent £140 on gin this morning. I think I may have a problem.


A need for anesthetic?


----------



## hopless500 (27 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today I am mostly this.
> 
> View attachment 354180


That looks like some bizarre peep show


----------



## TVC (27 May 2017)

potsy said:


> I'd be careful bowing near him whilst he's out dogging


I wasn't aware TMN was a him.


----------



## TVC (27 May 2017)

User said:


> And another bottle of gin appears to have made its way into my bag.
> 
> I've spent £140 on gin this morning. I think I may have a problem.


We thought about going there. Are you with a local resident perchance?


----------



## potsy (27 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I wasn't aware TMN was a him.


What?


----------



## TVC (27 May 2017)

It appears I have just got a trophy for 25,000 posts. What am I doing with my life?


----------



## potsy (27 May 2017)

I'm relaxing on my last afternoon off, evidence of my earlier work had now been documented


----------



## potsy (27 May 2017)

@Katherine get ready, it's coming


----------



## TVC (27 May 2017)

User said:


> We're not. I'm with Mr R's family - hence the need for additional gin.


Perhaps an excuse to escape for a few hours then


----------



## TVC (27 May 2017)

User said:


> Spending a bank holiday weekend building a virtual trophy cabinet?


Perhaps not.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 May 2017)

Tent is up. Tea is made. 

We might have to move though, it's a bit windy.


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2017)

potsy said:


> I'm relaxing on my last afternoon off, evidence of my earlier work had now been documented
> 
> View attachment 354189



It's your fault it's started raining. Not that the fact I washed 2 cars and an MTB !


----------



## potsy (27 May 2017)

fossyant said:


> It's your fault it's started raining. Not that the fact I washed 2 cars and an MTB !


Rained for all of 5 minutes here, with one small crack of thunder, blue skies again now


----------



## Smithbat (27 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Tent is up. Tea is made.
> 
> We might have to move though, it's a bit windy.
> 
> View attachment 354199


Nice tent! I am jealous


----------



## Katherine (27 May 2017)

potsy said:


> @Katherine get ready, it's coming





potsy said:


> Rained for all of 5 minutes here, with one small crack of thunder, blue skies again now



It came!!
About 20 mins of thunder followed by about 10 mimutes of really heavy rain. Only spoilt by the noise of a neighbour's dog howling in distress and no one in to calm her. They're back now, thankfully.
Still very warm and cloudy.


I decided to scub the grout around the tiles in the shower today because it was warm enough to get inside the cubicle wearing very little and get wet. I put plastic bags on my feet to protect them from the cleaning products. I finished the bottle of Flash with bleach, nice and rich and foamy, and had to use Asda's own brand equivalent which turned out to be a false economy due to being much more watery so it just ran straight down.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 May 2017)

Feeling frustrated.

I'd intended to get my century for the month in today but it was raining when I was aiming to leave and this morning's update of the forecast looked less than enticing (a couple of hours of thunderstorms around lunchtime then showers through the afternoon).

As it turns out it's been pretty much dry since the early morning rain stopped, so I could have got out. Pretty windy though so I suppose I've been spared that and it's given time to do a bit more preparation so I've got a choice of bikes for the morrow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 May 2017)

User said:


> And another bottle of gin appears to have made its way into my bag.
> 
> I've spent £140 on gin this morning. I think I may have a problem.


I will be there early Tuesday morning so don't drink it all !!!!

Today I have marketed Foodie to a quivering wreck in Alba. I let him have a snooze after lunch then we returned for an amazing art exhibition that our hostess was exhibiting in.

Now enjoying an aperitif in the evening warmth of about 28c. I will so miss this beautiful land when we come home on Monday.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 May 2017)

The Fragrant MrsP decided we needed a shower and utility tent. So we went out to buy some more stuff, we now have more stuff than GoOutDoors. #allgearnofeckinidea!


----------



## TVC (27 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP decided we needed a shower and utility tent. So we went out to buy some more stuff, we now have more stuff than GoOutDoors. #allgearnofeckinidea!


All of these things are available at a B&B, like I said.


----------



## Bryony (27 May 2017)

Sat at work doing my coursework, because there's feck all else to do!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2017)

I just got back from a quick escape to @summerdays ' wonderful world of Bristol and its environs. I can report back that Bristol is even worse for driving around in than London. Also that Roll for the Soul (bike community café thingummy) did an excellent job at no notice on my brother's touring bike, which had developed a graunchy bottom bracket. (I met up with my brother while he's on a trip out west.) Because he's having to replace his Raceface BB every year or so he decided to swap over to a square-taper BB. The mechanic agreed, saying ''that's what I would do, bring it in''. Hour later, job done.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 May 2017)

After art and culture.....more food and drink....


----------



## summerdays (27 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just got back from a quick escape to @summerdays ' wonderful world of Bristol and its environs. I can report back that Bristol is even worse for driving around in than London. Also that Roll for the Soul (bike community café thingummy) did an excellent job at no notice on my brother's touring bike, which had developed a graunchy bottom bracket. (I met up with my brother while he's on a trip out west.) Because he's having to replace his Raceface BB every year or so he decided to swap over to a square-taper BB. The mechanic agreed, saying ''that's what I would do, bring it in''. Hour later, job done.


Don't drive in central Bristol.... especially near Roll for the Soul.... we are hopefully getting near the end of the chaos of the centre redevelopment for Metro-bus (though it's a bit silly that currently the buses can't get past each other near the harbour), but they are bound to just move the distruption elsewhere.... did you check out the cycle provision on the street outside? It's the one with a zig-zag cycle path going in and out of the trees


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> Don't drive in central Bristol.... especially near Roll for the Soul.... we are hopefully getting near the end of the chaos of the centre redevelopment for Metro-bus (though it's a bit silly that currently the buses can't get past each other near the harbour), but they are bound to just move the distruption elsewhere.... did you check out the cycle provision on the street outside? It's the one with a zig-zag cycle path going in and out of the trees


I was distinctly unimpressed by any of the cycling infrastructure that I saw. But impressed that there was a good number of cyclists going about the town despite half-hearted provision. While the traffic's going nowhere the cyclists aren't going away...


----------



## hopless500 (27 May 2017)

not stopped today. Car mainly packed, new stuff labelled. 4 buttonholes and buttons to go and then I'm done.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2017)

Bryony said:


> Sat at work doing my coursework, because there's feck all else to do!!


No work!!


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2017)

Went out earlier, and found the 'heavy gate' had ripped itself off the garage wall. Bugger. I'd left it propped open, but the wind must have caught it and it swung in the wrong way, taking it clean off the wall. All repaired now. Thank god it didn't hit the missus car !!!


----------



## summerdays (27 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was distinctly unimpressed by any of the cycling infrastructure that I saw. But impressed that there was a good number of cyclists going about the town despite half-hearted provision. While the traffic's going nowhere the cyclists aren't going away...


It will be interesting to see what the centre looks like once it's finished from a cycling point of view.... at the moment it's a little chaotic, and I'm still working out the best way through the centre (the road layout has changed but not yet completed in the last month or so).

Did you see the yellow YoBikes, I've yet to have a go on one but I intend to...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> Did you see the yellow YoBikes, I've yet to have a go on one but I intend to...


Yes, they're hard to miss! Not that I hit any.... I looked at one and it said download the app, less than £1 a ride, bikes are GPS-equipped, they looked like they're 3 speed, and they had a rear wheel lock. That said I only saw a couple actually on the road but they're highly visible. I got the impression that they'd have to reach a kind of critical mass uptake, where the chances of a free bike being nearby become high enough for it to take off. I hope they have enough support to reach that point.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2017)

User said:


> That sounds ideal. No formal provision at all and loads of people on bikes using the roads. What's not to like?


Funnily, I saw a great number of people riding on the pavement, far more than I've ever seen in London. The road layouts (without cycling infrastructure) are distinctly bike unfriendly. The cyclists there do the work arounds, the local highway engineers are doing the things to make them have to work around.... Just a weekend impression but perhaps @summerdays will correct me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2017)

User said:


> You do get lots of cyclists mixing with pedestrians but it seems to work well. The small bit I am familiar with would be from Temple Meads through Radcliffe and across Queen Square to the head of the floating dock. Every time I have been there, there have been lots of cyclists riding on the broad pavements but no adverse issues.


At risk of politicising Mundane News, why are the cyclists mixing with pedestrians and not riding in the roads? The question asked, I didn't see any conflict between pedestrians and pedecyclists. Impression was that the the great uncycled masses tolerated bikes on the pavement because there's no way they'd cycle on those roads.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 May 2017)

I rode Jannies new Croix de Fer 20 for 10 miles yesterday. What a lovely bike that is. It takes a while to get going but then the weight of the bike seems to take over. You can really get it moving and the gearing is lovely. I said I was going to get one but she said I can share hers. I think that is N+1


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> Don't drive in central Bristol.... especially near Roll for the Soul.... we are hopefully getting near the end of the chaos of the centre redevelopment for Metro-bus (though it's a bit silly that currently the buses can't get past each other near the harbour), but they are bound to just move the distruption elsewhere.... did you check out the cycle provision on the street outside? It's the one with a zig-zag cycle path going in and out of the trees


I thought Bristle was aiming to be a cycling friendly city or was it frenzied?


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2017)

Morning, it is sunny here at the moment but it looks like there is misty cloud to the South.
Yesterday was a complete wash out for me, apart from doing some washing up , watching qualifying for the Monaco GP and managing to fit another bike into my garage I was asleep. The walk along to a newly opened pub and back again the night before has worn me out.
The weather seems to be on par for the Chippenham Folk Festival as it usually rains, but there was quite a lot of sunshine yesterday, enough to dry some washing on the line.


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2017)

I have been downstairs to make another hot drink, whilst down there Schrodie came in and we had big tummy tickles, he even let me rub my chin on his ear, I think it was mainly for his benefit.


----------



## mybike (28 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> We are in Tiverton on the way to our first camping trip.
> 
> It is raining.
> 
> WTAF! Q



Makes the ground softer.


----------



## summerdays (28 May 2017)

User said:


> You do get lots of cyclists mixing with pedestrians but it seems to work well. The small bit I am familiar with would be from Temple Meads through Radcliffe and across Queen Square to the head of the floating dock. Every time I have been there, there have been lots of cyclists riding on the broad pavements but no adverse issues.


Lots of the pavements are shared use, for example there is a share use route (Brunel Mile) which runs from Templemeads to the harbour/centre via Queens Square. However the signage is done to not "stand out" in Queens Square which leads to lots not realising it's legitimate to cycle there. The centre was also shared use but is currently a construction site and I've yet to work out exactly where I should be cycling as it changes frequently.

Bristol is better than S.Glos (Almondsbury) at providing for cyclists, and they do seem to improve little areas now and again, some places we don't need help and the road is fine, other places need the cycle provision because what's there currently puts off cyclists from even trying (for example the M5 junction at Almondsbury is really horrible unless you are a confident cyclist, if you aren't it's a major barrier to go into Bristol - you have to cross a slip road without being able to see any traffic lights!!!)

The YoBikes have only been around a few weeks and are getting up to all sorts.... they have been spotted swimming, on top of shipping containers etc! But I've also seen kids just mucking around on them for fun, and isn't that good?


----------



## summerdays (28 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> At risk of politicising Mundane News, why are the cyclists mixing with pedestrians and not riding in the roads? The question asked, I didn't see any conflict between pedestrians and pedecyclists. *Impression was that the the great uncycled masses tolerated bikes on the pavement because there's no way they'd cycle on those roads*.


I cycle through out the city using a combination of roads and shared space, and don't mind cycling on the roads in the centre as with loads of other cyclists. You do get the normal amount of pavement cyclists who don't care but some are also new returnees to cycling who are building up their confidence on the smaller roads first.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I thought Bristle was aiming to be a cycling friendly city or was it frenzied?


My experience from the central areas is that it's a great place for cyclists of which there are many :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2017)

Last full day of holibibs today :-(
We are of on a 'Premium' gastronomic food walk in the Piedmont hills :-))))


----------



## summerdays (28 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I thought Bristle was aiming to be a cycling friendly city or was it frenzied?


Roll for the Soul is right in the centre near lots of roadworks, I'd have to park miles away, so I've only ever been there by foot, bike or bus! I reckon Bristol is pretty nice to cycle in, and the natives are friendly (but I'm biased).


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2017)

Arrived at this morning's fair to find that the marquee was taken down last night because of strong winds....and the marquee people haven't yet turned up to put it back up. We have to be completelt set up by 9.30. Hope they get a move on!


----------



## Salty seadog (28 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Last full day of holibibs today :-(
> We are of on a 'Premium' gastronomic food walk in the Piedmont hills :-))))



Man I love food, I have it every day, wouldn't eat anything else....


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> Roll for the Soul is right in the centre near lots of roadworks, I'd have to park miles away, so I've only ever been there by foot, bike or bus! I reckon Bristol is pretty nice to cycle in, and the natives are friendly (but I'm biased).


I thought that they nicked a cycle track to make a bus lane but I may be wrong and then it was on the outskirts. The last time I went was to the S.S Great Britain area and so avoided the centre and the newer shopping complex especially as we went on a boat along the river underneath the roads. It was quite fascinating looking up at the old warehouses from a different perspective and seeing the fancy architecture of some of those buildings.


----------



## raleighnut (28 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Man I love food, I have it every day, wouldn't eat anything else....


Me too, I think I'm addicted to the stuff, if I try and give it up I feel dreadful.


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2017)

I don't know what happened there.


----------



## TVC (28 May 2017)

Morning. I think I might try some of that food too, it sounds great.

The ears are still ringing from last night, but it is a beautiful day for a ride. The landlord of the pub is even threatening to come with us.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 May 2017)

Day 2 camping. 

Slept quite well. Tent didn't collapsed. Cooked full English of sausage, bacon, tomato, egg, mushrooms on a single gas stove, with a cafetière of fresh coffee. Quite pleased with that achievement.


----------



## Katherine (28 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Arrived at this morning's fair to find that the marquee was taken down last night because of strong winds....and the marquee people haven't yet turned up to put it back up. We have to be completelt set up by 9.30. Hope they get a move on!



Have a good day!


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Man I love food, I have it every day, wouldn't eat anything else....


Dan, you'd be in seventh heaven here :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Day 2 camping.
> 
> Slept quite well. Tent didn't collapsed. Cooked full English of sausage, bacon, tomato, egg, mushrooms on a single gas stove, with a cafetière of fresh coffee. Quite pleased with that achievement.


Most excellent!
Hope you enjoy the rest if your weekend!


----------



## Salty seadog (28 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Dan, you'd be in seventh heaven here :-)



Right that's it, I'm gonna get olives and other nibbles and find a nice spot to chill and enjoy....it will likely be near a river.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Right that's it, I'm gonna get olives and other nobles and find a nice spot to chill and enjoy....it will likely be news a river.


Nobles or nibbles?


----------



## Salty seadog (28 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Nobles or nibbles?



Haha, yes indeed, nibbles, was done on the phone from the bath....(no pics I'm afraid), now edited to make me look less of a buffoon.


----------



## GM (28 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Arrived at this morning's fair to find that the marquee was taken down last night because of strong winds....and the marquee people haven't yet turned up to put it back up. We have to be completelt set up by 9.30. Hope they get a move on!




Hope it's a successful day for you, enjoy!


----------



## tyred (28 May 2017)

It is dry for now, I'm about to hang out my washing....so I best look out my raincoat....


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2017)

In my present confused state I thought I had better have a shower only to be confronted by the fact that my wife had moved the position of the shower head. It took a while for this to sink in, and then I thought Oh Well! And pressed the button. This is where my latest invention " The Shower Brolly" would have come in handy, deployed within seconds the shower brolly will protect the unsuspecting user of the shower/ water cannon from freezing cold or scalding hot water whilst they try to reach the control knobs. As it was I haven't made one yet and had to face a freezing cold jet of water directly aimed at me whilst I tried to reach the spray head to deflect it away.
My wife thought it was hilarious!


----------



## GM (28 May 2017)

We haven't had many cats lately, someone posted this on my FB, the whole world's a cat playing......


----------



## Lullabelle (28 May 2017)

Watched the Sunday morning Velo riders, looks like it's highest turn out so far


----------



## dave r (28 May 2017)

Sat in the Coffee Cabin in Twycross with coffee toast and marmalade


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2017)

I have cake 
I'm also pleasantly close to the beer stall


----------



## Smithbat (28 May 2017)

I almost completed the Ride the Night. My knee blew just before the 3rd feed station, so instead of doing 100k, I managed 80. Gutted is not the word


----------



## Lullabelle (28 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I almost completed the Ride the Night. My knee blew just before the 3rd feed station, so instead of doing 100k, I managed 80. Gutted is not the word


----------



## raleighnut (28 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I almost completed the Ride the Night. My knee blew just before the 3rd feed station, so instead of doing 100k, I managed 80. Gutted is not the word


----------



## raleighnut (28 May 2017)

User said:


> We're off to the Hook Norton Brewery...


Ran out of Gin already ? things must be bad.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 May 2017)

We went and bought a utility tent.


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2017)

I have now spent more than I've made.


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I almost completed the Ride the Night. My knee blew just before the 3rd feed station, so instead of doing 100k, I managed 80. Gutted is not the word


----------



## GM (28 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I almost completed the Ride the Night. My knee blew just before the 3rd feed station, so instead of doing 100k, I managed 80. Gutted is not the word



 80 is still good though!


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2017)

Gastro walk going badly...., 3rd plate, only 10 wines tasted.....

Locals getting a bit lairy!


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I almost completed the Ride the Night. My knee blew just before the 3rd feed station, so instead of doing 100k, I managed 80. Gutted is not the word


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Gastro walk going badly...., 3rd plate, only 10 wines tasted.....


At least you're still walking!


----------



## summerdays (28 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I almost completed the Ride the Night. My knee blew just before the 3rd feed station, so instead of doing 100k, I managed 80. Gutted is not the word


But that's still further than I've ridden AND a night ride, I'm impressed! Did it make you want to repeat the experience?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I almost completed the Ride the Night. My knee blew just before the 3rd feed station, so instead of doing 100k, I managed 80. Gutted is not the word


It's still an imperial half century, give or take half a kilometre. No mean feat. I hope the knee recovers swiftly.


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2017)

I have lost the will to live. But I have a beer and I may have accidentally bought a bag of candyfloss.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I almost completed the Ride the Night. My knee blew just before the 3rd feed station, so instead of doing 100k, I managed 80. Gutted is not the word



Now't wrong with 80, some don't do that in a lifetime.


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2017)

Brass band have started up


----------



## dave r (28 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I almost completed the Ride the Night. My knee blew just before the 3rd feed station, so instead of doing 100k, I managed 80. Gutted is not the word



. thats a shame, will you be back to have another go next year?. I had two friends of mine complete this ride, Andrea Rimmer and Ashleigh Hargrave.


----------



## StuAff (28 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I almost completed the Ride the Night. My knee blew just before the 3rd feed station, so instead of doing 100k, I managed 80. Gutted is not the word


Well done all the same. Best to protect the knee from further damage.
If you fancy some more night riding in the future....http://fridaynightridetothecoast.blogspot.co.uk/p/welcome.html


----------



## dave r (28 May 2017)

I got back about two having ridden 60 miles. The intention was to do a short ride and be back in time to watch the F1 race, I failed spectacularly on both counts.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 May 2017)

Bugger, front tyre picked up a drawing pin just outside Whitstable and I've lost all the air. No point in going to a cop shop to see if anyone's handed it in, they don't do lost property anymore.

Back to the old fashioned way....


----------



## postman (28 May 2017)

Sunday afternoon and cleaning floors.I give up.Whitby sand gets everywhere.Found two old blokes shuffing over it this morning .Told them to bugg off.


----------



## potsy (28 May 2017)

User said:


> That's @potsy's target for 2017...


I would argue but it's not far from the truth


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2017)




----------



## TVC (28 May 2017)

What a fabulous day, the biggest turn out for the cycle club yet. A couple of hours riding in the sunshine with me leading the way and a great stop at Stoney Cove.






The landlord even joined us on his first ride for a couple of years ( the landlady was still suffering after running the comedy club last night, so didn't come).
Back at the pub, Lu and I got lunch on the house and comp tickets for the next comedy night.

My pub is brilliant.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2017)

I rode past Stoney Cove today, I didn't realise there was a cafe onsite, mind you today was the first time I'd ridden past there in about four years


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> What a fabulous day, the biggest turn out for the cycle club yet. A couple of hours riding in the sunshine with me leading the way and a great stop at Stoney Cove.
> 
> View attachment 354384
> 
> ...


Our pub in Abingdon is both our clubhouse and kit sponsor :-)


----------



## TVC (28 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Our pub in Abingdon is both our clubhouse and kit sponsor :-)


Yeahbut, you all ride shoppers.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2017)

End of the walk. Good food, good company, sooooo much good wine as much as you can drink for 40 Euros.
We've been invited to a pool party.....


----------



## Lullabelle (28 May 2017)

User said:


> You might want to take your Speedos.


----------



## TVC (28 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> End of the walk. Good food, good company, sooooo much good wine as much as you can drink for 40 Euros.
> We've been invited to *a pool party*.....
> 
> View attachment 354398


NAKED JACUZZI!


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 May 2017)

Ha a nice day at Audley End House. Duxford area today..very nice


----------



## EltonFrog (28 May 2017)

Nettiethedog is on her nanny's old ladies chair playing her favourite game. 


View: https://youtu.be/zD8kEIH8ClM


----------



## Katherine (28 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I almost completed the Ride the Night. My knee blew just before the 3rd feed station, so instead of doing 100k, I managed 80. Gutted is not the word



Well done for getting as far as you did. Next time...?



hopless500 said:


> I have now spent more than I've made.



Oh dear, not a good day!


----------



## tyred (28 May 2017)

With such good weather all last week, I had originally planned a little overnight tour for this week but as the weather forecast was issuing flood alerts for yesterday and I hadn't actually booked accommodation I decided to wait for a better weekend. Yesterday was mostly dry with occasional light drizzle. I could have went on my planned excursion no problem at all. Thank you weather forecast people. 

Last night I decided on a route for an all day ride today, then made plans to go hillwalking with a friend this afternoon instead so put my planned day ride for another occasion. Friend then cancelled at the last possible moment so plans thwarted again and the most exciting thing this weekend has been walking to Tesco's to do some shopping.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2017)

User said:


> You might want to take your Speedos.


Packed!


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yeahbut, you all ride shoppers.


They get us to the pub though


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> Well done for getting as far as you did. Next time...?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, not a good day!


Nope. Shite would be a good summary.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Nope. Shite would be a good summary.


Unlike.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 May 2017)

User said:


> As in packed to go to the pool party, or packed to go home?



Perhaps insinuating the Speedos themselves are packed .....you'd think modesty or factual accuracy would prevent such comment.

Mind bleach anyone?


----------



## TVC (28 May 2017)

dave r said:


> I rode past Stoney Cove today, I didn't realise there was a cafe onsite, mind you today was the first time I'd ridden past there in about four years


Pub and cafe, well worth a stop. You didn't happen to notice fifteen or so assorted cyclists riding in the opposite direction did you?


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2017)

Finally got to the caravan after my son announced he had last minute plans, but never told us. Unpacked, went to the supermarket for some food, then came back and went to the pub with my dad.


----------



## Smithbat (28 May 2017)

User said:


> Unlucky but no sense in ignoring the warnings and damaging yourself.





GM said:


> 80 is still good though!





summerdays said:


> But that's still further than I've ridden AND a night ride, I'm impressed! Did it make you want to repeat the experience?





deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's still an imperial half century, give or take half a kilometre. No mean feat. I hope the knee recovers swiftly.





CarlP said:


> Now't wrong with 80, some don't do that in a lifetime.





dave r said:


> . thats a shame, will you be back to have another go next year?. I had two friends of mine complete this ride, Andrea Rimmer and Ashleigh Hargrave.





StuAff said:


> Well done all the same. Best to protect the knee from further damage.
> If you fancy some more night riding in the future....http://fridaynightridetothecoast.blogspot.co.uk/p/welcome.html





Katherine said:


> Well done for getting as far as you did. Next time...?



Thank you all, I have not decided whether I will try it again next year yet, but I really did like the experience.

My knee is recovering slowly, I am sat with it up and supported, I can hobble about happily now.

As for the FNRTTC, I love the idea but I don't think I am ready quite yet, I am still really slow and have to stop on hills.


----------



## StuAff (28 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> As for the FNRTTC, I love the idea but I don't think I am ready quite yet, I am still really slow and have to stop on hills.


Really slow? You sound like our demographic. And some of our rides are very flat. Even the ones that aren't have nothing you couldn't walk up.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 May 2017)

User said:


> As in packed to go to the pool party, or packed to go home?


For the pool party. @Hill Wimp has evidence....

View attachment 354442


----------



## StuAff (28 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> For the pool party. @Hill Wimp has evidence....
> 
> View attachment 354442
> View attachment 354443


What a rubbish view......


----------



## raleighnut (28 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> For the pool party. @Hill Wimp has evidence....
> 
> View attachment 354442
> View attachment 354443


No speedo's then 

Or do we wait for the good pictures after 'the Watershed'


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2017)

Normal service resumed 

Would have popped by last night, but was on cloud 9999999999 after the cup final.  Gutted the parade was cancelled though. 

Spent today watching the Monaco GP and the Indy 500 with time for a quick fizz on the bike in between the two. Had a YS curry out of the freezer for supper as was feeling lazy.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I almost completed the Ride the Night. My knee blew just before the 3rd feed station, so instead of doing 100k, I managed 80. Gutted is not the word





Ouch, hun, hope you mend soon xxx


----------



## TVC (29 May 2017)

Four pints of Tiger at lunch, and five pints of Tiger during the pub quiz tonight. Not my normal Sunday.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 May 2017)

I changed a kingsize duvet in record time on housekeeping duty yesterday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Normal service resumed
> 
> Would have popped by last night, but was on cloud 9999999999 after the cup final.  Gutted the parade was cancelled though.
> 
> Spent today watching the Monaco GP and the Indy 500 with time for a quick fizz on the bike in between the two. Had a YS curry out of the freezer for supper as was feeling lazy.


Yes, I had to be substitute assistant at mass today while everybody else got to go to the races.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, I had to be substitute assistant at mass today while everybody else got to go to the races.



Is that a good thing or a bad thing? Gutted that Alonso's engine went *bang*, thought he had enough in hand to win. Glad Taku-san won, used to know him a little bit back in the days he was doing junior formulae over this side of the pond. And didn't Scott Dixon have a lucky escape - wild ride or what...


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Normal service resumed
> 
> Would have popped by last night, but was on cloud 9999999999 after the cup final.  Gutted the parade was cancelled though.
> 
> Spent today watching the Monaco GP and the Indy 500 with time for a quick fizz on the bike in between the two. Had a YS curry out of the freezer for supper as was feeling lazy.


Good times!!!!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 May 2017)

Here in Edinburgh my wife had to put more diesel in the car yesterday. The last time we refuelled was a month ago in Minehead, Somerset.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Update: the lorry has arrived and has been unloaded. The bending machine will not be available until 1pm, so now I am sat in The Hoover Building drinking coffee and eating a caramel shortbread.


Was that Vending machine?


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2017)

BA's recent publicity campaign seems to have been a roaring success.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 May 2017)

Final sunrise...







Bags packed, car overloaded, ready to leave


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Final sunrise...
> 
> View attachment 354465
> 
> ...


What 9 am?


----------



## TVC (29 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Was that Vending machine?


 It was a big hydraulic tube bending machine.


----------



## lutonloony (29 May 2017)

Croissants from Tesco, costa coffee, feel a bit pooped now


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It was a big hydraulic tube bending machine.


Oh! Are you now going to make your own cycles?


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2017)

I wondered what that switch was for, perhaps I should have left it on?


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2017)

Kizzy has got her biting head on again today.


----------



## hopless500 (29 May 2017)

Chicken coop has been spring cleaned and is now drying. Broody hen has had the last 3 eggs removed and disposed of. The other hens have crossed legs as they want to lay their eggs.


----------



## mybike (29 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> We went and bought a utility tent.
> 
> View attachment 354333



It even says what it is on the tent so you won't mistake it for something else.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2017)

mybike said:


> It even says what it is on the tent so you won't mistake it for something else.


Even has it's own power supply right outside the entrance!


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> For the pool party. @Hill Wimp has evidence....
> 
> View attachment 354442
> View attachment 354443


Twas a rather lovely pool party too which ended a fabulous day with great company.






Now travelling through France near Dijon homeward bound.

Sat and watched our last sunrise from our balcony this morning. Our friends, their gorgeous home and the stunning views will be sorely missed.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 May 2017)

However only a few hours until I get to see my fur babies and then we collect Mavis on Wednesday


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing? Gutted that Alonso's engine went *bang*, thought he had enough in hand to win. Glad Taku-san won, used to know him a little bit back in the days he was doing junior formulae over this side of the pond. And didn't Scott Dixon have a lucky escape - wild ride or what...


I'm okay with it, as seats I like for such events require luck, or power and influence. Or a whole lot of money.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 May 2017)

Three days , two nights camping experiment completed, we used all the gear we bought, plus a couple more items extra we thought of later, plus the MIL gave us a camping gas stove that was brand new in the box( gawd knows why she had it), which is handy we have two now.

We are now ready as we can be for the main trip to Germany next month.

We had a fun time, did some cycling, a calf, a goat and a lamb licked my hand on the farm and I helped feed them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> We had a fun time, did some cycling, a calf, a goat and a lamb kicked my hand on the farm and I helped feed them.


I'm guessing that should read ''licked'' - unless it was some kind of martial arts farm.


----------



## dave r (29 May 2017)

The cars in there somewhere


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (29 May 2017)

I'm now 60th on a segment on Strava! 

I can only assume that there's not many people go that way


----------



## dave r (29 May 2017)

We've had a lovely day at Blenheim Palace, spent the morning at the food festival and the afternoon in the house and grounds. And the rain held off until we were on our way home.


----------



## summerdays (29 May 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I'm now 60th on a segment on Strava!
> 
> I can only assume that there's not many people go that way


I recently got a 4th place.... ... so I checked just how many other females had done that segment (4) , and just being nosy I compared myself to the men only.... I ranked something like 77/84, never mind! But wait, who was that 2 below...  a work colleague, I told him and he laughed then told me he was going to go and beat my time


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 May 2017)

Northern France is looking grim as we draw closer to Calais.

I'm hoping P&O will let us on an earlier ferry as we are making good time.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Three days , two nights camping experiment completed, we used all the gear we bought, plus a couple more items extra we thought of later, plus the MIL gave us a camping gas stove that was brand new in the box( gawd knows why she had it), which is handy we have two now.
> 
> We are now ready as we can be for the main trip to Germany next month.
> 
> We had a fun time, did some cycling, a calf, a goat and a lamb licked my hand on the farm and I helped feed them.


Availability of gas supplies?


----------



## Speicher (29 May 2017)

I have a question for peeps on here that have travelled by train on the Continent. 

On German High Speed ICE (aka InterCity)trains you can reserve a seat up to one hour before departure. If you board a train there is a little label/screen or similar on the top of the seat back which in English means "available for reservation". This presumably means that if you have not got a reservation, you may sit there. The second word is, I am reliably informed, "Reseviert", but what is the first word/abbreviation on the screen/label gismo. It sounds comply cated but if I am sure someone, possibly @Reynard or @TheDoctor will know what I mean.


----------



## Speicher (29 May 2017)

In other news I have .

I had some dust in my eye and was rubbing it, as you do. Bob decided he would be helpful and nudged my arm at completely the wrong moment, so I poked myself in the eye.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2017)

Earache. Caused, most likely, by a surplus of wax. I've stocked up on Earex.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Availability of gas supplies?


 Eh, Wha'?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2017)

lots of scrapy noises in my living room, as Italian ices are devoured, after a main course of Polska Kielbasa.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Eh, Wha'?


Can you get the specific iso-butane cartridge for your stove, where you are going? Or will you cart a bunch along?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2017)

User said:


> Can you not hook it out with the hooky end of the toothpick on your Swiss Army knife? In private obviously.


Hmmm, last time I tried anything clever like that I ended up in hospital!


----------



## EltonFrog (29 May 2017)

I've just had a large piece of Italian Easter cake. Bloody Yummy. It's like 
Panettone but with a lemon curd in it.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Eh, Wha'?





Gravity Aided said:


> Can you get the specific iso-butane cartridge for your stove, where you are going? Or will you cart a bunch along?


This^^


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Eh, Wha'?


You know, might not be too bad an idea to cart a Trangia along, in case you are in the hinterlands.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Can you get the specific iso-butane cartridge for your stove, where you are going? Or will you cart a bunch along?



I'm assuming I'll take enough with, which won't be a lot, but occurs to me now that I don't know if I'm allowed to take it on the EuroTunnel


----------



## EltonFrog (29 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> You know, might not be too bad an idea to cart a Trangia along, in case you are in the hinterlands.


Do what, what the heck is one of them?


----------



## summerdays (29 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Do what, what the heck is one of them?


Very small compact stove... suitable for backpackers etc.


----------



## TVC (29 May 2017)

For the notice of our Italian gastronauts, this evenings' meal was a pourable Brie de Meaux, a creamy Mrs Bell's Blue Ewe, a delicately smoked Black Forest Ham, Italian Olive Salad and a Rye Sourdough, lubricated with an acceptable Bordeaux.


----------



## TVC (29 May 2017)

User said:


> Burns maths.


Is it big enough to cook pie squared?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2017)

User said:


> Burns maths.


https://midlifecyclistblog.wordpress.com/2014/04/09/trangia-stove-4-9-14-mlcb-post-33/
Here's a blog post, from when my youngest was new. The nice thing about Trangia is that the top goes on, and it's sealed, so you can carry fuel in it. Very cheap and good little stove, you can also get a full on, very compact mess kit, if so inclined.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2017)

User said:


> Burns maths.


Mine burns meths!

With a gas conversion kit bought for £5 new(shop having a clearout).


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is it big enough to cook pie squared?


no.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2017)

Here's some schooling on stoves, although he went silent about a year ago or so.
https://www.youtube.com/user/MrHiramCook


----------



## TVC (29 May 2017)

User said:


> Bugger


Did I beat you to it?


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 May 2017)

The nice lady at P&O has got us on an earlier ferry.

In other news the cat sitter has failed to give Henry his drugs whilst we have been away. I am rather eager to get home.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Here's some schooling on stoves, although he went silent about a year ago or so.
> https://www.youtube.com/user/MrHiramCook


Anything go bang!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 May 2017)

@potsy


----------



## steveindenmark (29 May 2017)

Tiger Woods arrested for drink driving.

Just when you think things couldn't get any worse for Tiger Woods, he goes and does this.

I have loved watching his career and think its a shame he is unable to compete through injury. But he will not get much support for this episode.


----------



## potsy (29 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> For the notice of our Italian gastronauts, this evenings' meal was a pourable Brie de Meaux, a creamy Mrs Bell's Blue Ewe, a delicately smoked Black Forest Ham, Italian Olive Salad and a Rye Sourdough, lubricated with an acceptable Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 354611


I can read all of the words but have absolutely no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 May 2017)

There needs to be a quiet room on these ferries to escape the hoards of school kids !!!


----------



## Salty seadog (29 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> There needs to be a quiet room on these ferries to escape the hoards of school kids !!!



Club lounge at a supplement, free glass champers and hot drinks nibbles etc.


----------



## StuAff (29 May 2017)

potsy said:


> I can read all of the words but have absolutely no idea what you are talking about


Couple of cheeses, some salad (sorry, green stuff...), some ham, some bread and some booze. HTH.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> There needs to be a quiet room on these ferries to escape the hoards of school kids !!!


Both of them....


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 May 2017)

Just about to land in cold blighty


----------



## Salty seadog (29 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just about to land in cold blighty



Hey, we've had fantastic weather this week....apart from last nights storm but that was fantistic in it's own way. Did you see the vids I posted of it?

Tonight's Storm....


----------



## hopless500 (29 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just about to land in cold blighty


It's warm!


----------



## dave r (29 May 2017)

It looks like I must have walked the legs of my Good Lady today, she was asleep by eight, at nine she stired from the settee to retire to her bed.


----------



## TVC (29 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Hey, we've had fantastic weather this week....apart from last nights storm but that was fantistic in it's own way. Did you see the vids I posted of it?
> 
> Tonight's Storm....


In Manchester they call that Tuesday.


----------



## TVC (29 May 2017)

dave r said:


> It looks like I must have walked the legs of my Good Lady today, she was asleep by eight, at nine she stired from the settee to retire to her bed.


Back to work for us tomorrow, a very successful and enjoyable long weekend


----------



## dave r (29 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Back to work for us tomorrow, a very successful and enjoyable long weekend



The only thing that slightly spoilt our excellent weekend was that the site of last weeks tooth extraction hasn't settled down yet, I'll be talking to the dentist tomorrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2017)

classic33 said:


> Anything go bang!!


Nah, he just seemed to drop off the planet. A really fine resource, he sure was a good and scientifically based tester of all things campstove. He gave enough info to replicate his results, and broke news to everyone watching about new techniques, which he then tested. I saw that Fancee Feast Stove go through all its' wick configurations, from fiberglass cloth to carbon fiber welding blanket to ceramic sponge foam, and all the testing about proper pot stand height. It's all there to watch.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2017)

User said:


> In that case, probably best not.


tlh left me a box of cotton buds before she went to Welshland today. They will remain untouched.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2017)

dave r said:


> The only thing that slightly spoilt our excellent weekend was that the site of last weeks tooth extraction hasn't settled down yet, I'll be talking to the dentist tomorrow.


Hope it ain't dry socket.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2017)

Went yellow sticker hunting in Tesco this bank holiday afternoon. There was a load of chilled stuff, but not over much of any real interest - mainly sarnies (bog standard e.g. chicken, ham, that sort of thing) and weight watcher-type ready meals. Plenty of fruit, veg, bread and ISB stuff though.

Did manage to more or less get what I wanted / needed, but not made easy by the sudden reappearance of "Big Hair", a grabby regular who I haven't seen since last August.  Apparently she was doing another Tesco out Cambridge way because the reductions here weren't generous enough...  Am sincerely hoping this is just a one-off because she really makes my blood boil with the way she pushes and snatches.  I think her personal cleanliness (or lack thereof) is also part of the strategy... 

Picked up pork chops, steak, venison meatballs, prawns, breaded haddock, a lentil dip thingy, savoy cabbage, tomatoes, mushrooms, romaine lettuce, spinach, strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, tangerines, mangoes, avocadoes, bread, toasting muffins, chocolate croissants, a cherry pie and some cream cakes. Shared my pickings with my lovely 90 year old neighbour.

Oh, and I got some fillet steak trimmings off the meat counter, which the girls have very much enjoyed.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have a question for peeps on here that have travelled by train on the Continent.
> 
> On German High Speed ICE (aka InterCity)trains you can reserve a seat up to one hour before departure. If you board a train there is a little label/screen or similar on the top of the seat back which in English means "available for reservation". This presumably means that if you have not got a reservation, you may sit there. The second word is, I am reliably informed, "Reseviert", but what is the first word/abbreviation on the screen/label gismo. It sounds comply cated but if I am sure someone, possibly @Reynard or @TheDoctor will know what I mean.



Soz hun, can't help you. Have only used local and ordinary commuter trains, not the fancypants ones...


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm okay with it, as seats I like for such events require luck, or power and influence. Or a whole lot of money.



Not necessarily  This is me - on the left


----------



## TheDoctor (29 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have a question for peeps on here that have travelled by train on the Continent.
> 
> On German High Speed ICE (aka InterCity)trains you can reserve a seat up to one hour before departure. If you board a train there is a little label/screen or similar on the top of the seat back which in English means "available for reservation". This presumably means that if you have not got a reservation, you may sit there. The second word is, I am reliably informed, "Reseviert", but what is the first word/abbreviation on the screen/label gismo. It sounds comply cated but if I am sure someone, possibly @Reynard or @TheDoctor will know what I mean.


Sorry, I've not travelled on ICE ICE baby.
Does Seat61.com offer any advice? That's normally my go-to site for all rail-related shenanigans.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Not necessarily  This is me - on the left
> 
> View attachment 354653


Photography never paid off like that for me. (Well, yes it did, but the less said about that there, the better.)


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Sorry, I've not travelled on ICE ICE baby.
> Does Seat61.com offer any advice? That's normally my go-to site for all rail-related shenanigans.


Good place to start, that's for sure. Superliners on the City of New Orleans? All we rated was pre Amtrak cars (Heritage) in a mile long train, going home from Uni.! (1980's)


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Went yellow sticker hunting in Tesco this bank holiday afternoon. There was a load of chilled stuff, but not over much of any real interest - mainly sarnies (bog standard e.g. chicken, ham, that sort of thing) and weight watcher-type ready meals. Plenty of fruit, veg, bread and ISB stuff though.
> 
> Did manage to more or less get what I wanted / needed, but not made easy by the sudden reappearance of "Big Hair", a grabby regular who I haven't seen since last August.  Apparently she was doing another Tesco out Cambridge way because the reductions here weren't generous enough...  Am sincerely hoping this is just a one-off because she really makes my blood boil with the way she pushes and snatches.  I think her personal cleanliness (or lack thereof) is also part of the strategy...
> 
> ...


I saw the ultimate yellow sticker the other day, an LP Barbeque Grill, which had fallen over and had a broken handle and a dent, from 199.00 to 38.00. Didn't buy, as I am leery of LP ever since I had a grill with one of those cheap Chinese flow regulators fail and try to burn my back porch down.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Photography never paid off like that for me. (Well, yes it did, but the less said about that there, the better.)



Mmmmm, well I did it for a fair while - until reasonably decent digi cameras became cheap and consequently my skills and equipment became far less of an asset than they originally were. Got to the point that people would be happy with crap shots for free than have to pony up for something decent from someone who knew what they were doing. I was on the verge of packing it in anyway when ill health meant I had to give it up.

As for the other, I have loads of good friends who are marshalls - the chaps and chapesses you see trackside in the orange romper suits clearing up drivers' messes...


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I saw the ultimate yellow sticker the other day, an LP Barbeque Grill, which had fallen over and had a broken handle and a dent, from 199.00 to 38.00. Didn't buy, as I am leery of LP ever since I had a grill with one of those cheap Chinese flow regulators fail and try to burn my back porch down.



Not a bad markdown, but if it's not something you want to use, fair enough  When it comes to BBQ, I use an old galvanized bucket, charcoal and a rack on top. Does me fine for the odd batch of saussies or burgers.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 May 2017)

Just boiled five eggs for 20 minutes. Two to eat soon and three left in the still hot water to harder boil for a salad tomorrow.,


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> You know, might not be too bad an idea to cart a Trangia along, in case you are in the hinterlands.





CarlP said:


> Do what, what the heck is one of them?


There's the MSR's as well. Always worth a look.


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm assuming I'll take enough with, which won't be a lot, but occurs to me now that I don't know if I'm allowed to take it on the EuroTunnel


Why not take a Ray Mears with you as he doesn't appear to be busy on TV at the moment?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have a question for peeps on here that have travelled by train on the Continent.
> 
> On German High Speed ICE (aka InterCity)trains you can reserve a seat up to one hour before departure. If you board a train there is a little label/screen or similar on the top of the seat back which in English means "available for reservation". This presumably means that if you have not got a reservation, you may sit there. The second word is, I am reliably informed, "Reseviert", but what is the first word/abbreviation on the screen/label gismo. It sounds comply cated but if I am sure someone, possibly @Reynard or @TheDoctor will know what I mean.


sitsplats reseviert (can't spell or speak German) was once point out to me as meaning reserved seat. Didn't help as I thought it was my reserved seat but I was in the wrong carriage.


----------



## Katherine (30 May 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just boiled five eggs for 20 minutes. Two to eat soon and three left in the still hot water to harder boil for a salad tomorrow.,



Are they giant eggs? Hard boiled eggs take 10 mins and soft boiled eggs take 4 mins. Over cooked boiled eggs tend to get a black ring around the yolk.


----------



## mybike (30 May 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> You know, might not be too bad an idea to cart a Trangia along, in case you are in the hinterlands.



Good excuse to buy one of these:


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 May 2017)

I have just voted.


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2017)

mybike said:


> Good excuse to buy one of these:
> 
> View attachment 354667


Is that charging the phone from the Fire?


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just voted.


I'm going to wait a week or so....

I'll regret it on the day as I try to squeeze in voting between work and my evenings Pilates class etc.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> Is that charging the phone from the Fire?


Aye. On the novelty factor it'd get a 7 out of 10. Usage I'd be genorous and give it a 2.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2017)

I'm sat in the barbers waiting for my turn.


----------



## mybike (30 May 2017)

This was(is) my best ever stove, worked well in sub zero temperatures with the liquid feed adaptor:





ALP8100


----------



## mybike (30 May 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm sat in the barbers waiting for my turn.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2017)

mybike said:


> Good excuse to buy one of these:
> 
> View attachment 354667


If I have to go out and gather twigs to run my stove, I'll use one of those little folding metal stoves, and charge the phone from solar. Having an abundance of camping equipment, I mostly use the Trangia and Primus, though, for ease of use and convenience. I have everything from a Fancee Feast stove to the little BBQ grill that fits on a rack like a pannier (self modified).


----------



## dave r (30 May 2017)

I've left the car at home today, took the bus to the barbers, I've had my hair cut and I'm now at the bus stop waiting for the bus home.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2017)

dave r said:


> I've left the car at home today, took the bus to the barbers, I've had my hair cut and I'm now at the bus stop waiting for the bus home.


What about the bus you took to the barbers?


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 May 2017)

Shining his bell end, a favoured past time.


----------



## hopless500 (30 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Shining his bell end, a favoured past time.
> 
> View attachment 354698


----------



## Salty seadog (30 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just voted.



I voted last night and meet my aunt w walking her tiny dog by the post box.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2017)

All of yesterday's groceries are now put away after having played tetris in the fridge and freezer. Let's face it, it would have been rude not to take those toasting muffins at 3p a pack... I plan on turning them into cheesy garlic bread.

Oh yes, and I bought 1kg of garlic last week for £3. Gonna be making my year's batch of preserved garlic now that I picked up a litre of rape seed oil in Tescos yesterday.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 May 2017)

A sleeping Ninja


----------



## Hugh Manatee (30 May 2017)

We just had some sort of green parrot thing sat on the bird feeder.


----------



## TVC (30 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> A sleeping Ninja
> 
> View attachment 354708


Your weeds are almost as bad as @potsy's.

I'm rapidly falling out with this work business, I must look into living off the state, it seems to suit some people.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (30 May 2017)

User said:


> Has anyone here actually got one? I've heard mixed reviews but am quite tempted...



Hi Reg, I have one. I'm a self confessed stove fanatic and got one for the novelty value more than anything. I wouldn't want it as an only stove for the following reasons:

Weight. It is quite a heavy old Hector.
Not all sites allow open fires. It isn't but you can imagine some jobsworth saying it is.
Does blacken the pan bottom somewhat.
Quite heavy on fuel.

The last one doesn't really matter I suppose as long as you have plenty of it as you start cooking. It is great fun though. I say take a small saw and axe or a a big knife. A fragment of a solid firefighter to get it going and get cooking.

Assuming dry fuel it hardly smokes once it is going and it is well capable of chucking out a lot of free heat. I use a big heavy pot with a good thickness of bottom and the stove doesn't struggle with heating it. I cooked curry for eight people and it kept it at a rapid simmer for as long as you threw wood at it.

I also have the grill attachment but haven't tried it yet due to a sudden case of being vegetarian. Every time I take it on holiday, I fail to catch any fish so it remains in the box!

To conclude, I would say on balance, get one! It charges your phone or GPS as well. I don't think I have used it without someone asking what it is either.


----------



## potsy (30 May 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Your weeds are almost as bad as @potsy's.
> 
> I'm rapidly falling out with this work business, I must look into living off the state, it seems to suit some people.


Mine are well under control now I have my hover mower


----------



## Smithbat (30 May 2017)

Dear CC fountain of knowledge....

Mr S managed to flick a stone up on Sunday when he was mowing the lawn and it has broken the outer glass of our double glazed window. Before I start getting quotes do any of you have a rough idea how much it would cost to replace?


----------



## mybike (30 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oh yes, and I bought 1kg of garlic last week for £3. Gonna be making my year's batch of preserved garlic now that I picked up a litre of rape seed oil in Tescos yesterday.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 May 2017)

Correction to my earlier post about Tiger Woods. He was arrested for Driving under the influence and not drink driving. It was found that he had not been drinking but had been taking a combination of prescription drugs. He still has a case to answer but you can bet he will have a good legal team behind him.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/gol...-police/ar-BBBGcDT?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartanntp


----------



## mybike (30 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Dear CC fountain of knowledge....
> 
> Mr S managed to flick a stone up on Sunday when he was mowing the lawn and it has broken the outer glass of our double glazed window. Before I start getting quotes do any of you have a rough idea how much it would cost to replace?



At least twice what it cost to fit in the first place.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2017)

mybike said:


>


----------



## Rooster1 (30 May 2017)

Dear CC, does anyone know where I can buy some fudge at this time of day ?


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2017)

Rooster1 said:


> Dear CC, does anyone know where I can buy some fudge at this time of day ?


Shops....? Preferably in either Scotland or Cornwall?

Failing that someone could put up their best recipe of how to make it, I've never managed to make really realistic tablet!


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2017)

I thought that I would give my car a bit of a service today. It all started off well, went into town collected a few bits ordered an oil flitter and went home and waited. The big H rang to say my flitter was there, vroom and the the sound of pattering foot prints as I went and collected it. Came home, drained the oil removed the oil flitter. Oooh! It's not as identical as the new one, a quick phone call, can you no , no , don't bother I'll try somewhere else, collected a new one and fitted it with the aid of a kitten ( he thought he was helping.) Fitted the oil and vroom!
So what shouldn't have taken too long took ages and I still have to pop into town for a refund.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I thought that I would give my car a bit of a service today. It all started off well, went into town collected a few bits ordered an oil flitter and went home and waited. The big H rang to say my flitter was there, vroom and the the sound of pattering foot prints as I went and collected it. Came home, drained the oil removed the oil flitter. Oooh! It's not as identical as the new one, a quick phone call, can you no , no , don't bother I'll try somewhere else, collected a new one and fitted it with the aid of a kitten ( he thought he was helping.) Fitted the oil and vroom!
> So what shouldn't have taken too long took ages and I still have to pop into town for a refund.



My car got cleaned and polished today, so I'll apologise in advance for the inevitable downpour we'll experience in the next couple of days. One thing I've got to do at some point is get the aircon checked.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2017)

User said:


> Are you trying to get us the coldest summer since records began?


----------



## GM (30 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Dear CC fountain of knowledge....
> 
> Mr S managed to flick a stone up on Sunday when he was mowing the lawn and it has broken the outer glass of our double glazed window. Before I start getting quotes do any of you have a rough idea how much it would cost to replace?




What size window pane is it? I changed a pane in our kitchen window last year, the seals failed started to steam up. 1000 x 500 d/g cost me about £25, not such a pain to do!

In other news, I've just been entered for the Prudential London 46. No luck with the 100, maybe next year.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2017)

I have the munchies something chronic. Struggling to hang on until supper time without shoving inappropriate amounts of junk down the cakehole... 

On the flip side, I'm looking forward to prawns, avocado, a selection of salads and some fresh bread.  And some rice pudding to fill in the little gaps afterwards.


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2017)

I'm currently cooking tea.. sausages, bacon, lentils and red wine....


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm currently cooking tea.. sausages, bacon, lentils and red wine....



Cassoulet?


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Cassoulet?


I suppose it is sort of but does that have beans? It's called Sausage and Lentil stew in my book and for once in my life im almost following the recipe

It's a Heck sausages... I like those ones...


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2017)

It sort of depends really... Some people use lentils, some people use haricot beans. You do need confit duck for a cassoulet though LOL. Still, what you're cooking sounds totally lush 

Haven't tried the Heck sausages yet. My local Tesco stocks them but they've not turned up on YS when I've been around.  Having said that, I'm rather partial to the Musk's gluten free ones as they're pretty well much pure pork.


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> It sort of depends really... Some people use lentils, some people use haricot beans. You do need confit duck for a cassoulet though LOL. Still, what you're cooking sounds totally lush
> 
> Haven't tried the Heck sausages yet. My local Tesco stocks them but they've not turned up on YS when I've been around.  Having said that, I'm rather partial to the Musk's gluten free ones as they're pretty well much pure pork.


We buy them when they knock 50p off which they are at the minute!


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> We buy them when they knock 50p off which they are at the minute!



50p is what I like to pay per pack, 75p if I absolutely must.  I got a good stash of the Musks saussies in the freezer.


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have the munchies something chronic. Struggling to hang on until supper time without shoving inappropriate amounts of junk down the cakehole...
> 
> On the flip side, I'm looking forward to prawns, avocado, a selection of salads and some fresh bread.  And some rice pudding to fill in the little gaps afterwards.



I have some of these very small biskits left. They do not taste of anything very much, so may not help your munchies.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have some of these very small biskits left. They do not taste of anything very much, so may not help your munchies.


Naturally, the page linked comes with a cookies warning....


----------



## EltonFrog (30 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> I suppose it is sort of but does that have beans? It's called Sausage and Lentil stew in my book and for once in my life im almost following the recipe
> 
> It's a Heck sausages... I like those ones...



Is it Nigel Slaters book? We had sausage and lentil stew tonight as well.


----------



## slowmotion (30 May 2017)

I just wiggled my right toes. I have a nasty suspicion that my shoe may contain some sawdust.


----------



## summerdays (30 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Is it Nigel Slaters book? We had sausage and lentil stew tonight as well.


No... but I might look that one up, this was Rachel Allen. I'd browned off the sausages first the next time I'd do this recipe...


----------



## EltonFrog (30 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> No... but I might look that one up, this was Rachel Allen. I'd browned off the sausages first the next time I'd do this recipe...


Kitchen Diaries V1


----------



## Lullabelle (30 May 2017)

I hung my washing out earlier, the rain is now hammering down, I am in my night attire and TVC is in the shower so looks like it is getting a second wash.


----------



## hopless500 (30 May 2017)

Rooster1 said:


> Dear CC, does anyone know where I can buy some fudge at this time of day ?


A shop. HTH


----------



## hopless500 (30 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm currently cooking tea.. sausages, bacon, lentils and red wine....


Baked slices of aubergine here with olive oil, seàsoning, herbs, cheddar and parmesan cheese. Rather tasty


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Baked slices of aubergine here with olive oil, seàsoning, herbs, cheddar and parmesan cheese. Rather tasty



Aubergine parmigiana - I'm on my way, that's one of my favourite things to eat!


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have some of these very small biskits left. They do not taste of anything very much, so may not help your munchies.



I have the recipe for those somewhere...


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2017)

Speaking of recipes, does anyone have a good recipe for rocky road? Want to make some for a friend's birthday. I normally bake a cake, but I'm a bit tight for time this time round...


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have the recipe for those somewhere...



I would be very happy to try home made ones. They also might be just a tad bigger, I suppose. 
They are a bit like posh jammy dodgers. They were given to me as a gift, along with a zinc wine goblet, by someone who had been to Germany on their holibobs.
It is to be noted that the vessel is zinc, not the wine.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 May 2017)

One of the guys at work, it was his birthday so everyone had a chocolate bar and a samosa each


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 May 2017)

Bored stiff.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 May 2017)

@CarlP If you wish to move to an even bigger tent I have a very nice Outwell 4 man with separate extended porch if you wish to go down that route/try it out. All areas are full standing height. Very very roomy. Hardly used. Family circumstances seems it's no longer required.


----------



## hopless500 (30 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Bored stiff.


Me too.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> I would be very happy to try home made ones. They also might be just a tad bigger, I suppose.
> They are a bit like posh jammy dodgers. They were given to me as a gift, along with a zinc wine goblet, by someone who had been to Germany on their holibobs.
> It is to be noted that the vessel is zinc, not the wine.



Aaaargh, thought I had something similar in one of my german cookery books, but not, it seems...  But going on the description / ingredients, it looks like a sweet shortcrust-type base, with a marzipan filling, and then the redcurrant jelly on the top. Sounds fairly straightforward to try and replicate in the kitchen. I reckon a basic biscuit dough should sort it...


----------



## postman (30 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Northern France is looking grim as we draw closer to Calais.



I bet it looks like Paradise compared to Blackpool this morning.A quick visit to the in laws.Mother in laws phone died.So Blackpool was the best place to go lots of parking compared to Preston town centre.
But oh boy Blackpool is not my cup of tea.


----------



## Hitchington (30 May 2017)

Man arrested after firing shots into gas station, near police officer doesn't take mugshot seriously.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Bored stiff.



I thought I might be today, because of the bank holiday this mornings yoga was cancelled and I'd got nothing planned for the day. But as it turned out, by the time I'd been down the barbers, done some weeding, cleaned the car and been back to the dentist the day passed quite quickly and I haven't been bored.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2017)

The good news is that having been back to the dentist it has turned out I've got an infection, and having had it cleaned and had antibiotics pescribed I'm feeling a lot brighter.


----------



## tyred (30 May 2017)

Work shirts all ironed


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Why not take a Ray Mears with you as he doesn't appear to be busy on TV at the moment?



He is currently in British Columbia tracking bears. Instead of going to some remote river location, he could just look in my Uncle's back garden.


----------



## Katherine (30 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just voted.


Well done. We posted ours yesterday! 



Lullabelle said:


> I hung my washing out earlier, the rain is now hammering down, I am in my night attire and TVC is in the shower so looks like it is getting a second wash.


You could have put a coat on over your night clothes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2017)

Hitchington said:


> Man arrested after firing shots into gas station, near police officer doesn't take mugshot seriously.


Just a normal day in Lexington, believe me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2017)

Hitchington said:


> Man arrested after firing shots into gas station, near police officer doesn't take mugshot seriously.


Also, Flag Inverter. http://www.wkyt.com/content/news/Ru...maging-multiple-American-flags-425164904.html


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Aaaargh, thought I had something similar in one of my german cookery books, but not, it seems...  But going on the description / ingredients, it looks like a sweet shortcrust-type base, with a marzipan filling, and then the redcurrant jelly on the top. Sounds fairly straightforward to try and replicate in the kitchen. I reckon a basic biscuit dough should sort it...


The 'Bakewell Pudding' was invented accidentally by a cook who was given a list of ingredients.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2017)

It's going to be a hot one today which is good as we are collecting Mavis is at 10am. Once we have parted with cash and been instructed on her workings we will be heading off to a bijou campsite nearby which has a rather nice pub attached.


----------



## summerdays (31 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's going to be a hot one today which is good as we are collecting Mavis is at 10am. Once we have parted with cash and been instructed on her workings we will be heading off to a bijou campsite nearby which has a rather nice pub attached.
> 
> View attachment 354742


Have you heard of this weird concept called work....? (She says whilst having a few days off herself) However I'm stuck at home with "revising" (the subject of the heavy revision seems to be PC gaming with mates) summerling but hoping to get away after exams finish! I'm just jealous


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> Have you heard of this weird concept called work....? (She says whilst having a few days off herself) However I'm stuck at home with "revising" (the subject of the heavy revision seems to be PC gaming with mates) summerling but hoping to get away after exams finish! I'm just jealous


I am due back to work on Monday when I will have 295 working days left to do before I can put my feet up and drink Gin all day


----------



## EltonFrog (31 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @CarlP If you wish to move to an even bigger tent I have a very nice Outwell 4 man with separate extended porch if you wish to go down that route/try it out. All areas are full standing height. Very very roomy. Hardly used. Family circumstances seems it's no longer required.



I'll have a word with the management.


----------



## summerdays (31 May 2017)

We have one of the early Outwell Montana 6 tents, still going strong... but it takes up too much space in the boot of the car, I must admit I'm starting to look around at tent+1, problem is I'm spoilt by the space of the old tent so trying to work out out to downsize the size a little, but the pack size and weight a lot


----------



## TVC (31 May 2017)

User said:


> We've got an early Vango Icarus 500, which is still going strong. Mr R is talking about replacing it with an air beam version.


I go to hotels


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2017)

Morning, as NASA have just announced that they are planning a trip to the Sun, I thought that I would steal their limelight by saying that we are planning a trip to Torquay.


----------



## dave r (31 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, as NASA have just announced that they are planning a trip to the Sun, I thought that I would steal their limelight by saying that we are planning a trip to Torquay.



We are having a weekend in Babbacombe in a couple of weeks.


----------



## hopless500 (31 May 2017)

Reynard said:


> Aubergine parmigiana - I'm on my way, that's one of my favourite things to eat!


It wasn't a full on one of those. I just shoved a load of slices on a baking tray!


----------



## summerdays (31 May 2017)

The Joanna Rowsell about to be BBC1 Breakfast show! Going to talk about cycling in cities...


----------



## mybike (31 May 2017)

Rooster1 said:


> Dear CC, does anyone know where I can buy some fudge at this time of day ?



Here:


----------



## mybike (31 May 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I hung my washing out earlier, the rain is now hammering down, I am in my night attire and TVC is in the shower so looks like it is getting a second wash.



Since he's already wet send him out.


----------



## mybike (31 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> Have you heard of this weird concept called work....? (She says whilst having a few days off herself) However I'm stuck at home with "revising" (the subject of the heavy revision seems to be PC gaming with mates) summerling but hoping to get away after exams finish! I'm just jealous



No.


----------



## StuAff (31 May 2017)

StuAff said:


> After yesterday's rides, my total mileage for the year to date stood at 996. A quick pootle this afternoon has brought it into four figures. Four rides account for more than forty percent of the total, which makes me look like a lazy git the rest of the time


And the 2,000 mark came up yesterday. A bit quicker than the first one, but then doing 180 miles in a day was a bit of help in that. Still looking lazy the rest of the time though!


----------



## Smithbat (31 May 2017)

GM said:


> What size window pane is it? I changed a pane in our kitchen window last year, the seals failed started to steam up. 1000 x 500 d/g cost me about £25, not such a pain to do!
> 
> In other news, I've just been entered for the Prudential London 46. No luck with the 100, maybe next year.


It is 1190mm high by 500mm wide. I have been quoted £120 all in with fitting and VAT

Good luck with the Prudential London 46


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2017)

I've just been summonsed for my 3rd jury service in late July. I looked online and had a look at the courts. Zero cycling provision visible. So I phoned up the jury team, who confirmed that there was no provision. As I'm still not very good at walking with my fractured metatarsals (though gentle cycling is fine) so I'm minded to ask for a deferral on mobility grounds, exacerbated by the complete lack of cycling provision. It probably won't bounce the courts into this century but being a reluctant juror might just return the disfavour.


----------



## mybike (31 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just been summonsed for my 3rd jury service in late July. I looked online and had a look at the courts. Zero cycling provision visible. So I phoned up the jury team, who confirmed that there was no provision. As I'm still not very good at walking with my fractured metatarsals (though gentle cycling is fine) so I'm minded to ask for a deferral on mobility grounds, exacerbated by the complete lack of cycling provision. It probably won't bounce the courts into this century but being a reluctant juror might just return the disfavour.



It's probably worth mentioning, I spent the ~3 weeks of a trial walking between the Crown Court and the Magistrates Court because the latter had IT capacity.

Anyone else had the experience of getting partway through a trial before you realised you didn't know the names of your fellow jurors?


----------



## potsy (31 May 2017)

Uh oh, just had a big last day brekkie and now I have to go into a boring meeting, this could be trouble


----------



## dave r (31 May 2017)

summerdays said:


> Have you heard of this weird concept called work....? (She says whilst having a few days off herself) However I'm stuck at home with "revising" (the subject of the heavy revision seems to be PC gaming with mates) summerling but hoping to get away after exams finish! I'm just jealous



I vaguely remember it from the dim and distant past.


----------



## mybike (31 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Uh oh, just had a big last day brekkie and now I have to go into a boring meeting, this could be trouble



Play solitaire on your phone.



dave r said:


> I vaguely remember it from the dim and distant past.



You do?


----------



## steveindenmark (31 May 2017)

Maybe Shaun should take the "Like" button away.

Some of us could be heading for bankrupcy.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-40097792


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2017)

User said:


> I believe that a bicycle is classed as a Class 12 18 Assistive Product for Personal Mobility under ISO 9999: Assistive Products for Persons with Disability ...


Of course, I have no idea what any of this means...yet! In fact, I have no idea how anybody knows this. Looks good, though. I've no problem doing the service but I don't want to suffer pain and discomfort and additional travelling time because of the courts' own unhelpfulness.


----------



## Katherine (31 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Uh oh, just had a big last day brekkie and now I have to go into a boring meeting, this could be trouble



Good luck!


----------



## summerdays (31 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just been summonsed for my 3rd jury service in late July. I looked online and had a look at the courts. Zero cycling provision visible. So I phoned up the jury team, who confirmed that there was no provision. As I'm still not very good at walking with my fractured metatarsals (though gentle cycling is fine) so I'm minded to ask for a deferral on mobility grounds, exacerbated by the complete lack of cycling provision. It probably won't bounce the courts into this century but being a reluctant juror might just return the disfavour.


I was called several times to the coroners court, and each time I turned it down due to not being able to get there on time by bus (it was an into the city and then back out sort of route), and the lack of provision for childcare. The third time I was given little notice and had work commitments that couldn't be covered by other staff as it was at our busy time of year. If I was a cyclist at the time of the first two callings I could probably of got there on time, but I've no idea if there was cycle provision.


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2017)

User said:


> I know which one is most fraught with danger and the likelihood of death...


We considered it's close proximity to the sun but we will be taking hats and some sun cream.


----------



## Speicher (31 May 2017)

User said:


> Whether or not a court has provision for cyclists can depend on who you are. I had to go to the Mags court at Haywards Heath for a couple of days, and it is a fair step from the station. The barrister acting for the person went from the station on his Brompton, which was allowed inside and stored under a flight of stairs. The second day, no such privilege was afforded to me.



Why didn't they allow you a Barrister?


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2017)

Well that was a pleasant surprise. I have just come back from taking some scrap metal over to a scrap metal place. I rang them up to ask them if they took old car batteries in and they said yes, so off I trundled. They weighed out the scrap separately, copper pipe, electrical cable, car batteries and when I looked at the receipt, £17.00 for 2 car batteries! I can remember a time when you used to get 50 p, admittedly 1 was quite large but the money will go to pay for a cycle wheel that I have just bought. Now that is what I call recycling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2017)

Oh well, my application for deferral on mobility grounds is in the reply paid envelope ready for my next journey past a post box. Thanks @User for the very helpful information.  I'll let you know whether I manage to avoid spending my birthday in a stuffy court room....


----------



## Smithbat (31 May 2017)

I have never ever been called for Jury Service, my dad has been called twice.


----------



## potsy (31 May 2017)

Katherine said:


> Good luck!


Was ok in the end, the big big big boss came in for a rare visit.
My immediate boss and me were the only ones from the shopfloor invited to the meeting


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I have never ever been called for Jury Service, my dad has been called twice.


I've done it twice and this will be my 3rd (hopefully after deferment or accommodation for a bike). It's actually a mixture of fascinating (following the arguments, negotiating your assessment with the jury, watching which jurors are following reality) and painfully boring for prolonged periods (take a good book). And if you can cycle there you get paid the princely sum of 9.6p per mile. That's almost £1 a day for me!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2017)

User said:


> But, if you tell the usher the day before that it is your birthday, the judge will lead the singing of happy birthday at the start of proceedings.


I'll ask for a video link to the court.


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Maybe Shaun should take the "Like" button away.
> 
> Some of us could be heading for bankrupcy.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-40097792


----------



## EltonFrog (31 May 2017)

It's Wednesday! I'm on the bi g machine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I have never ever been called for Jury Service, my dad has been called twice.


That's like Mrs GA, called twice, and myself, called once. In the County McLean, you have to be there for a week, and most of the time is spent in the jury room, awaiting empanellment, you serve on several cases, if needed (I served on one, waited rest of the time.) Sometimes you get sent home by midday, and if you call in the morning, you may find out you don't have to serve that day. Big, forbidding building, not like the old Italianate courthouse we used to have(now the county museum)but there is provision for bicycles.


----------



## Smithbat (31 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've done it twice and this will be my 3rd (hopefully after deferment or accommodation for a bike). It's actually a mixture of fascinating (following the arguments, negotiating your assessment with the jury, watching which jurors are following reality) and painfully boring for prolonged periods (take a good book). And if you can cycle there you get paid the princely sum of 9.6p per mile. That's almost £1 a day for me!


If I was called it would be 38p for me!!!


----------



## Katherine (31 May 2017)

potsy said:


> Was ok in the end, the big big big boss came in for a rare visit.
> My immediate boss and me were the only ones from the shopfloor invited to the meeting


Well done then.


----------



## Smithbat (31 May 2017)

Note to self....

Do tell FT that window cleaners are coming today so she doesn't suddenly look round and there be a strange bloke at the living room window.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 May 2017)

It's Mavis day!!!!













Cheers!!!!


----------



## EltonFrog (31 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's Mavis day!!!!
> 
> View attachment 354767
> 
> ...



It's a sad day, another feckin' wobble box clogging up the roads.


----------



## summerdays (31 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> It's a sad day, another feckin' wobble box clogging up the roads.


Based on their alcohol intake most of the time it will need to be parked up somewhere


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2017)

User said:


> Where's the gin fridge?
> 
> 
> We need more piccies as well. How many berths? Do you have an awning?


We do have a huge airbeam awning which we will put up tomorrow on the farm where we are storing it which is just up the road from our house.

Just had a late lunch and Foodie is about to start snoring.......... again.


----------



## Smithbat (31 May 2017)

I have just discovered my favourite tv series as a child is available as a digital download. 

A night of Anne of Green Gables for me I feel!


----------



## TVC (31 May 2017)

User said:


> Poof!


A 5 Star Poof thank you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2017)

Caravan bliss a la Foodie


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2017)




----------



## EltonFrog (31 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 354808





Hill Wimp said:


> Caravan bliss a la Foodie
> 
> View attachment 354807



Does it do anything else?


----------



## TVC (31 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Does it do anything else?


PMSL


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2017)




----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Does it do anything else?


Err no.

TBD he did set it all up. Then I made a late lunch and let him snooze. It's rather warm here so we have moved outside .


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2017)




----------



## EltonFrog (31 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 354810



Looks nice don't it, if I promise to stay awake can I come and visit?


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 354809


You ought to apply my camping rule no1 (it took Maz a while to get used to it but she persevered)


When I'm camping then sleeping 'somewhere near the tent' is fine, that is if I drop off in a chair then leave me alone, I'm a big boy and can cope with my own stupidity.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Looks nice don't it, if I promise to stay awake can I come and visit?


I reckon one will decline and the other will recline.


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 354808


Does he sleep walk?


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Looks nice don't it, if I promise to stay awake can I come and visit?


Of course!


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 May 2017)

User said:


> I reckon that, having stirred himself enough to drink the tea, he moved outside.


Spot on!
Chuffing hot out though. :-)


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Looks nice don't it, if I promise to stay awake can I come and visit?


Of course, we have reclining chairs and everyfink. 

Mavis will be appearing at the Oxford Pienic.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Does he sleep walk?


No thankfully but he does snore so at least I know he is alive.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Does it do anything else?





Hill Wimp said:


> Err no.



Poke it with a stick see if it moves.....


----------



## Salty seadog (31 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Of course, we have reclining chairs and everyfink.
> 
> Mavis will be appearing at the *Oxford Pienic*.



Any news on that yet?


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Any news on that yet?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-oxford-pie-cnic-saturday-9th-september.21687


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-oxford-pie-cnic-saturday-9th-september.21687


A Pizza in 2008,


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> A Pizza in 2008,


I know, how bizzare


----------



## Salty seadog (31 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-oxford-pie-cnic-saturday-9th-september.21687





User said:


> I believe there is a thread....
> 
> Edit: beaten to it by Wimpers...



Cheers both...


----------



## Paulus (31 May 2017)

After many years loyal service the lawnmower has given up. The front wheels came off and the handles bent where they had rusted through.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 May 2017)

CarlP said:


> Does it do anything else?


How very dare you! I can eat as well :-)))


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 May 2017)

[QUOTE 4823685, member: 21629"]... and dribble ... [/QUOTE]
....true....


----------



## Speicher (31 May 2017)

I did not know that @Fab Foodie played football.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2017)

Speicher said:


> I did not know that @Fab Foodie played football.


Please don't encourage him


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Please don't encourage him


I had him down as more of a pocket billiards player.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 May 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I had him down as more of a pocket billiards player.


I have been known to dribble before I shoot.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 May 2017)

User said:


> Yellow card


Mine bleach more like


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have been known to dribble before I shoot.....


TMI


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2017)

Busy day today... Went off on the bike to do some stuff for CP - such a lovely day, seemed criminal to take the car. First mechanical since buying the bike; stop to put chain back on. Was fine for that 4 mile tootle, plus the 14 mile ride after tea.

I also tested a YS theory, successfully might I add, namely finding out when the co-op does their final reductions. Proof of theory included three packs of smoked trout, two packs of smoked salmon, four pints of organic milk, a dozen yoghurts and a steak for the girls. I also picked up a chicken, some pork chops and some sausages for my neighbour.


----------



## TVC (1 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have been known to dribble before I shoot.....


Tena Men. Rocky swears by them.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jun 2017)

Listening to owls and stargazing 


Oh and warthogs


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Listening to owls and stargazing
> 
> 
> Oh and warthogs



Have you still got that poking stick...?


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jun 2017)

I rather like caravanning.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2017)

I noticed a bit on the TV tonight promoting or hinting at the benefits of eating insects, saying that some contain the same amount of protein as beef. I like many other cyclists have swallowed the odd insect whilst out cycling without any adverse effects apart from


Fab Foodie said:


> How very dare you! I can eat as well :-)))


Multi tasking eh!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2017)

Oooh! It's a bit foggy/ misty out.


----------



## summerdays (1 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oooh! It's a bit foggy/ misty out.


Just light cloud here but they are saying it will burn off... I'm going to buy some new water bottles.... mine are (very very) old!


----------



## summerdays (1 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Can you get a couple for me please? Mr R keeps borrowing mine and losing them.


Will this one suit you?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2017)

They just had an interesting bit on the TV just now saying that more and more people are wanting to connect with nature/ wildlife. That is one of the pleasures I get from going out on my bike, you can see and hear birds and animals and pull over and stop and watch and listen to them. I often wander up to my pond in the garden and just watch what is going on in and around it, Oh ! And rescue a kitten from falling in to it.
It was a wildlife park next to Kings Cross station that they were showing just now.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jun 2017)

First cuckoo of the year yelling loudly from the end of our lane


----------



## summerdays (1 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> They just had an interesting bit on the TV just now saying that more and more people are wanting to connect with nature/ wildlife. That is one of the pleasures I get from going out on my bike, you can see and hear birds and animals and pull over and stop and watch and listen to them. I often wander up to my pond in the garden and just watch what is going on in and around it, Oh ! And rescue a kitten from falling in to it.
> It was a wildlife park next to Kings Cross station that they were showing just now.


I love wandering up to my pond and watching even though I haven't finished it yet... it still hasn't a proper edge to it so the liner flaps around.... I also like pootle cycling so I have time to look around or stopping when I want to take a photo rather than get on the bike and cycle as fast as possible type cycling.


----------



## summerdays (1 Jun 2017)

I HATE passwords... I try to be good, and not have the same for every site... but I have so many I keep forgetting them... I can only log into cyclechat from my iPad currently. I forgot my password and ended up resetting it on the iPad and then promptly forgot what it was before I logged on using either my phone or PC! 

Has anyone got a spare brain (only those with good functioning memories will be considered!)


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I HATE passwords... I try to be good, and not have the same for every site... but I have so many I keep forgetting them... I can only log into cyclechat from my iPad currently. I forgot my password and ended up resetting it on the iPad and then promptly forgot what it was before I logged on using either my phone or PC!
> 
> Has anyone got a spare brain (only those with good functioning memories will be considered!)



I don't usually forget passwords, I tend to mix them up and end up getting told off for putting the wrong one in, sometimes I'll swap pasword around then get mixed up and get told off for putting an old password in.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I'm off to the physio this afternoon.
> 
> I had my first ride, after doing my back in before going on holiday, of any real distance (it was only a piddly 10 mile loop) last night. I'm really feeling it today.



It's crap isn't it. Paying for a two hour walk yesterday !


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2017)

Its a bright, sunny warm morning in Coventry, ideal for a bike ride, but I'm on a day trip with the pensioners club.


----------



## mybike (1 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I HATE passwords... I try to be good, and not have the same for every site... but I have so many I keep forgetting them... I can only log into cyclechat from my iPad currently. I forgot my password and ended up resetting it on the iPad and then promptly forgot what it was before I logged on using either my phone or PC!
> 
> Has anyone got a spare brain (only those with good functioning memories will be considered!)





dave r said:


> I don't usually forget passwords, I tend to mix them up and end up getting told off for putting the wrong one in, sometimes I'll swap pasword around then get mixed up and get told off for putting an old password in.



https://www.lastpass.com/


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> First cuckoo of the year yelling loudly from the end of our lane


I haven't heard one for years, but then I don't like what they do to other birds so I'm not too sad.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I HATE passwords... I try to be good, and not have the same for every site... but I have so many I keep forgetting them... I can only log into cyclechat from my iPad currently. I forgot my password and ended up resetting it on the iPad and then promptly forgot what it was before I logged on using either my phone or PC!
> 
> Has anyone got a spare brain (only those with good functioning memories will be considered!)


Thought your password was either end numberwise, followed by either end letterwise(starting on the top, capital in both cases), with SD to finish off?


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I haven't heard one for years, but then I don't like what they do to other birds so I'm not too sad.


Not nice, but the animal world is like that. They're on the decline so I'm always glad to hear or see one. 
We used to have a turtle dove visit our garden every year, but not the last couple of years, so I guess he/she is no longer with us


----------



## Asa Post (1 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I HATE passwords... I try to be good, and not have the same for every site... but I have so many I keep forgetting them... I can only log into cyclechat from my iPad currently. I forgot my password and ended up resetting it on the iPad and then promptly forgot what it was before I logged on using either my phone or PC!
> 
> Has anyone got a spare brain (only those with good functioning memories will be considered!)





mybike said:


> https://www.lastpass.com/



I prefer KeePass, as the full version is free and isn't browser-dependent.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jun 2017)

Mavis passed the Lab test, awaiting results on the car....


----------



## potsy (1 Jun 2017)

Just stocked up on sunflower hearts as that is a definite favourite, and the feeder that needs filling most often.

They only had the huge pack, not the size I normally buy, should last a few weeks


----------



## Katherine (1 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I'm off to the physio this afternoon.
> 
> I had my first ride, after doing my back in before going on holiday, of any real distance (it was only a piddly 10 mile loop) last night. I'm really feeling it today.


Well done! Hope the physio goes well.


----------



## summerdays (1 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Thought your password was either end numberwise, followed by either end letterwise(starting on the top, capital in both cases), with SD to finish off?


I agree there is a bit of a system.... but I keep changing the beggining bit... each time I need to change a password on a site, after a bit I've now got multiple different start bits of passwords and variable endings, it just gets too muddled for me.... then I can't log onto things (gmail is another that is currently in the I haven't got the foggiest what it could be but until I need to log in to a different device I don't have to change it!) But you haven't quite worked out my system correctly


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> First cuckoo of the year yelling loudly from the end of our lane



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xHIhcstxUM


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2017)

I have just cut the front lawn with a pair of shears, they look like a bigger version of a pair of scissors that hair dressers use. I wish I knew who had the Cyclechat sheep. I suspect someone has eaten it and are not letting on.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I agree there is a bit of a system.... but I keep changing the beggining bit... each time I need to change a password on a site, after a bit I've now got multiple different start bits of passwords and variable endings, it just gets too muddled for me.... then I can't log onto things (gmail is another that is currently in the I haven't got the foggiest what it could be but until I need to log in to a different device I don't have to change it!) But you haven't quite worked out my system correctly


Back on the "One finger, one thumb" method you described on here then.


----------



## postman (1 Jun 2017)

Tooth filled today,no real pain.Extraction from wallet AGONY.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jun 2017)

postman said:


> Tooth filled today,no real pain.Extraction from wallet AGONY.


They know how to hurt!


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2017)

Lexi has brought herself a snacks-on-legs. All that's left is one back leg and a tail. It's not as if I don't feed her...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2017)

I was hanging some washing out a few minutes ago. All seemed calm, a couple of Goldfinches were twittering behind me when all of a sudden there was a crash. I turned round to see a bird disappearing behind a hedge, one Goldfinch flew off and is now flying back and forth looking lost and alone. A Blackbird in a neighbour's garden is clicking away as if something has upset it. I think that it must have been a Sparrowhawk that has taken a Goldfinch.


----------



## postman (1 Jun 2017)

Really it was only £34 plus some pence.Better than tooth ache.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2017)

There's a massive pile of feathers in the corner of the garden that appeared overnight - suspect that a sparrowhawk's had a wood pigeon at some point.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2017)

For someone who rarely eats chocolate I appear to have done a rather professional job on a whole bar. It's a ''can't stop till it's finished'' kind of thing. I need a kip now.


----------



## Smithbat (1 Jun 2017)

The lovely people at RTN have sent me my medal even though I had to pull out at just under 80k. I am so chuffed.


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2017)

postman said:


> Really it was only £34 plus some pence.Better than tooth ache.



I no longer have to pay at the dentist, unfortunetly my last extraction became infected, I'm on antibiotics and its been giving me grief for about a week.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> First cuckoo of the year yelling loudly from the end of our lane


We had them in droves in Italy.

In other news it's rather hot on the beach. Mavis is firmly ensconced on het farm and ready for us to attach the airbeam later.

I am about to be treated to a rum and raisin and rhubarb crumble cornett by FF.


----------



## GM (1 Jun 2017)

Our garden is covered in white fluff that's blown off the massive Aspen tree at the end of our garden. It's like a snow blizzard.


----------



## Smithbat (1 Jun 2017)

User said:


> The cricket game on the Google home page has me somewhat addicted...


Oh man, that is worse than the dinosaur, I can get caught on that for ages!


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2017)

Busy day in the Garden today, Runner Beans and Tomatoes planted out,


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2017)

That's the grass all cut before the weather turns. Plus I picked a Giant Puffball out of the grass before I mowed it - it will go down very nicely with tonight's fry up. It's the only species of wild mushroom that I'll pick as you simply can't mistake it for anything else. You do need to peel them however as the skin's tough, but they're fabby when thickly sliced fried up in lots of garlic butter.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jun 2017)

Mavis lives here.

Blissful location where she will be visited often.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2017)

User said:


> The cricket game on the Google home page has me somewhat addicted...


I just hit 2 successive 4s past the snail at mid on. And then I got bowled when I wasn't ready.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Mavis lives here.
> 
> Blissful location where she will be visited often.
> View attachment 354962


I see Fabbers has 'Assumed The Position', is he snoring yet.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jun 2017)

The view from my chair.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I see Fabbers has 'Assumed The Position', is he snoring yet.


Not yet he has more jobs to do


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Clever - like having a second home without all the expense . Do you have to take that awning down every time though?


Yes unfortunately however I can see with practice it really won't take too long.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jun 2017)

I have been told to point out that F2F has done loads and loads of manly things today


----------



## TVC (1 Jun 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just hit 2 successive 4s past the snail at mid on. And then I got bowled when I wasn't ready.


I managed a six, straight over the bowler's head.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I managed five sixes in a row and then got bowled out...


Bleeding snail just bowled me a slow full toss when I was on 39.


----------



## perplexed (1 Jun 2017)

My wife has a victorious smirk on her chops because she's of the belief that she's finally trained me to use greaseproof paper on the baking sheet.




By way of vengeance, I will shortly be adding 'Agadoo' and 'The Birdy Song' to her Spotify playlist to sit alongside the as yet undiscovered 'Floral Dance',


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2017)

perplexed said:


> My wife has a victorious smirk on her chops because she's of the belief that she's finally trained me to use greaseproof paper on the baking sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd add that perennial favourite the Llama song,

even the 10hr version. 


View: https://youtu.be/ZeCm793CFZo


Can you disable FF/Next and Stop.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jun 2017)

I'm just back in from being out. It's a lovely day.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Mavis lives here.
> 
> Blissful location where she will be visited often.
> View attachment 354962



Where are the stirrups?


----------



## lutonloony (2 Jun 2017)

Cat ran up the bedroom curtain ( don't know who the culprits was) curtain now on floor, hence much sunlight pouring into bedroom, thus very early awake today


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Jun 2017)

User said:


> The cricket game on the Google home page has me somewhat addicted...





Smithbat said:


> Oh man, that is worse than the dinosaur, I can get caught on that for ages!





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just hit 2 successive 4s past the snail at mid on. And then I got bowled when I wasn't ready.



Oh yeah....., it passes the time.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Where are the stirrups?


Ssshhh....


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'd add that perennial favourite the Llama song,
> 
> even the 10hr version.
> 
> ...



Where does that come from?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Where does that come from?


No idea, first time I came across it was in a post by Vernon.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Clever - like having a second home without all the expense . Do you have to take that awning down every time though?


It's fab!
And thus far very comfortable with all mod cons in a compact package :-)
The awning's great allowing an extra bed, cool shade wnd dry storage. Now I know how it works, as Wimpers said, it won't take long to put up and take down.

It's bliss waking up to green fields and birdsong :-)


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Where does that come from?


Search result was New Years Eve 2015-2016.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Jun 2017)

Logging into work just now my remote access number came up starting with the digits 711. Blast from the past, Andy Hampsten and Taylor Phinney's dad Davis.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> No idea, first time I came across it was in a post by Vernon.


It's hell!!!!!


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's hell!!!!!


I think that's the whole point. 

It does become quite an 'earworm' though, especially the "Llama Llama Duck" bit.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Jun 2017)

Urgh. Sinusitis. My face hurts and I think my head is going to explode


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2017)

I didn't snore last night.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I didn't snore last night.



Is that because you stayed awake all night gazing at the twinkling stars?




Or was it because Hills kept poking you with her knitting needles?


----------



## Vantage (2 Jun 2017)

My dog chewed the thumb off the oven glove.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I didn't snore last night.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 355063


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Urgh. Sinusitis. My face hurts and I think my head is going to explode


----------



## hopless500 (2 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


>


I'm now self medicating with Cava in the hope that the axe working its way through my neck will go away and that my teeth may just possibly stop hurting. I need to hunt my sunglasses down as well. Gah.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm now self medicating with Cava in the hope that the axe working its way through my neck will go away and that my teeth may just possibly stop hurting. I need to hunt my sunglasses down as well. Gah.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm now self medicating with Cava in the hope that the axe working its way through my neck will go away and that my teeth may just possibly stop hurting. I need to hunt my sunglasses down as well. Gah.



I occasionally get it bad in my right sinus, feels like my face is being stamped on, so I really feel for anyone who gets in in both sinuses.


----------



## Smithbat (2 Jun 2017)

User said:


> This month's bottle has arrived:
> 
> View attachment 355085
> 
> ...


Well. if you have no need of the gin ......


----------



## Smithbat (2 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Hands off!


Well that's just mean


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jun 2017)

Not mundane at all but as you all knew him from the day he appeared here thought you should know.

Henry walked over the rainbow bridge sometime last night. We think he may have been hit by a car and one of my lovely neighbours found him. 

He was our Ginger Ninja and his Aunty Hops Gingernut who now rests in our hearts.

RIP my little Ginger Ninja xx


----------



## Smithbat (2 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not mundane at all but as you all knew him from the day he appeared here thought you should know.
> 
> Henry walked over the rainbow bridge sometime last night. We think he may have been hit by a car and one of my lovely neighbours found him.
> 
> ...


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not mundane at all but as you all knew him from the day he appeared here thought you should know.
> 
> Henry walked over the rainbow bridge sometime last night. We think he may have been hit by a car and one of my lovely neighbours found him.
> 
> ...


 Poor wee lad,


----------



## Shaun (2 Jun 2017)

Sorry to hear that @Hill Wimp  R.I.P. Henry


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not mundane at all but as you all knew him from the day he appeared here thought you should know.
> 
> Henry walked over the rainbow bridge sometime last night. We think he may have been hit by a car and one of my lovely neighbours found him.
> 
> ...


I can't tell you how much I miss him xx


----------



## hopless500 (2 Jun 2017)

I'm struggling.... RIP my little gingernut ♡♡♡


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not mundane at all but as you all knew him from the day he appeared here thought you should know.
> 
> Henry walked over the rainbow bridge sometime last night. We think he may have been hit by a car and one of my lovely neighbours found him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jun 2017)

Thank you all.

We have been sitting in the garden with Sasha since coming home from the vets all a bit adrift. I keep thinking he will suddenly jump up on the fence and start chatting as he always does.

He is happily ensconced in our hearts so always with us.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not mundane at all but as you all knew him from the day he appeared here thought you should know.
> 
> Henry walked over the rainbow bridge sometime last night. We think he may have been hit by a car and one of my lovely neighbours found him.
> 
> ...


I'm very sorry to hear that.


----------



## potsy (2 Jun 2017)

What terrible news @Hill Wimp, so sorry


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Jun 2017)

@Hill Wimp ,

That's dreadful news. Will be missed by many. x


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not mundane at all but as you all knew him from the day he appeared here thought you should know.
> 
> Henry walked over the rainbow bridge sometime last night. We think he may have been hit by a car and one of my lovely neighbours found him.
> 
> ...



Oh noes...  So, so sorry to see this. I really feel for you xxx 

Play hard on Rainbow Bridge, gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Urgh. Sinusitis. My face hurts and I think my head is going to explode



Ouch hun xxx 

Join the club. Recommend paracetamol, a hot compress and a clove to suck as it helps numb the sore teeth. Acupressure is also good as it helps shift the grot and reduces the pressure / pain.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jun 2017)

The boss approves of our new garden chairs


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Jun 2017)

Garage/Pain Cave flooded.

Bastard.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2017)

Too tired to cook tonight. Jacket potato with tuna, beans and cheese it is then...


----------



## TVC (2 Jun 2017)

Dawn, I am so sorry, Henry looked to be one of the most charismatic cats I have ever seen. A ginger life well lived.


----------



## summerdays (2 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not mundane at all but as you all knew him from the day he appeared here thought you should know.
> 
> Henry walked over the rainbow bridge sometime last night. We think he may have been hit by a car and one of my lovely neighbours found him.
> 
> ...


Oh no!  

I can't imagine him not popping up on this thread in the future, he's been very much part of it!


----------



## GM (2 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not mundane at all but as you all knew him from the day he appeared here thought you should know.
> 
> Henry walked over the rainbow bridge sometime last night. We think he may have been hit by a car and one of my lovely neighbours found him.
> 
> ...




That is just awful, I'm so sorry


----------



## Zimbob (2 Jun 2017)

Terribly sorry to hear about Henry @Hill Wimp . Hope Sasha's not too bereft without her wee orange chum :-(


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Jun 2017)

I have just opened a bottle of Laphroaig!! And that is not at all mundane!


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I have just opened a bottle of Laphroaig!! And that is not at all mundane!


Hang on, I'll be round in a mo....


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not mundane at all but as you all knew him from the day he appeared here thought you should know.
> 
> Henry walked over the rainbow bridge sometime last night. We think he may have been hit by a car and one of my lovely neighbours found him.
> 
> ...



Oh no! What dreadful news, I'm so sorry to hear this, I will miss reading about his antics. What an awful shame.


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hang on, I'll be round in a mo....


Always welcome, bring your own glass!!


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Jun 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Always welcome, bring your own glass!!


^^^
Hold on!! I've seen the size of your glasses!!


----------



## Katherine (2 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Urgh. Sinusitis. My face hurts and I think my head is going to explode


Aw, sounds horrible. Hope you feel much better very soon.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jun 2017)

User said:


> The cricket game on the Google home page has me somewhat addicted...



I have a particular passion for Google doodles so when the conversation at supper with friends last night turned to the cricket, I told them about the cricket game. Well, the rest of the evening became a competition to see who could be the first to get a century, how many 6s, beating their personal score etc. Some of them have carried on today, having searched for it!, and have discovered that their phones have remembered their previous scores.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2017)

I am very sorry to read your sad news, @Hill Wimp. He was a lovely cat, and as you say, he will live on in your hearts.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jun 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I have just opened a bottle of Laphroaig!! And that is not at all mundane!



Good tipple, it's a bit marmite for some but I've always liked it. The 10 year old and the Quarter Cask which I believe is no longer available in it's original guise were both enjoyed many times..


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jun 2017)

I had a dream about the septic tank. It wasn't entirely pleasant. Clogged up stuff etc. Strangely solid though.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I had a dream about the septic tank. It wasn't entirely pleasant. Clogged up stuff etc. Strangely solid though.


Premonition?


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Premonition?


It still seems to be accepting "stuff".


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2017)

@Hill Wimp , I am so very very sorry for your loss. Pets are part of the true richness in our lives.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2017)

It's quiet.


----------



## summerdays (3 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> It's quiet.


Are you counting the birds in that because they are all singing madly to each other, but it is sunny


----------



## TVC (3 Jun 2017)

Busy day, got to nip into work for a couple of hours followed by a fried breakfast at the garden centre and the weekly shop. Then off to the Leicester Riverside Festivsl - which may include beer and samosas. Home to hit social media and publicise tomorrows club ride then tea and relax.


----------



## TVC (3 Jun 2017)

User said:


> And where was our invite?


Did the Carrier Pigeon not arrive?

The Riverside Festival is fun, but you've seen everything in a couple of hours. There are always a great collection of narrowboats though.


----------



## Katherine (3 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not mundane at all but as you all knew him from the day he appeared here thought you should know.
> 
> Henry walked over the rainbow bridge sometime last night. We think he may have been hit by a car and one of my lovely neighbours found him.
> 
> ...



Oh dear, that's awful news. Very sorry for your loss. This thread will always have a place for Henry.


----------



## Katherine (3 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I got to 147 yesterday but when I tried to link play again today it had gone....
> 
> 
> ...bad Google!


You can Google it : Google doodle cricket game!


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Jun 2017)

Woke up during the night, the rain was hammering down, hope that is the end of it because I have put some washing out and am now on the sofa with a brew.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2017)

@Hill Wimp , sorry about Henry


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not mundane at all but as you all knew him from the day he appeared here thought you should know.
> 
> Henry walked over the rainbow bridge sometime last night. We think he may have been hit by a car and one of my lovely neighbours found him.
> 
> ...


Ooh heck, I've only just read this. While I'm not really a cat lover, I developed a long-distance affection for that handsome rapscallion. Very sad indeed.


----------



## gbb (3 Jun 2017)

Got up at 08.45. On my second cuppa and still not dressed.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2017)

Fell over last night. Had a walk to the beech, and on the way back my ankle gave way, down I went, over the curb and rolled into the road. Fortunately my 'bike crashing' skills came in and I rolled out of the fall. Only my ankle hurts. Fortunately, no cars around.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jun 2017)

Just off to the local d.i.y shop to pick up some dark brown gloss and the gold paint they said they'd get for me. I'm going to art deco some old 1930's,possible 40's drawers i've had for years.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Jun 2017)

I may have bought 2 pairs of jeans and a couple of tops


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Are you counting the birds in that because they are all singing madly to each other, but it is sunny


I was.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> Fell over last night. [B¤Had a walk to the beech[/B], and on the way back my ankle gave way, down I went, over the curb and rolled into the road. Fortunately my 'bike crashing' skills came in and I rolled out of the fall. Only my ankle hurts. Fortunately, no cars around.


You'll be walking to the Ash tonight!

At least, like you said "only the ankle hurts".


----------



## TVC (3 Jun 2017)

Today's tasks are complete, time go relax. The Riverside Festival was very busy, but great fun. I still can't see face painting though without thinking of Phoenix Nights.


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Jun 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just off to the local d.i.y shop to pick up some dark brown gloss and the gold paint they said they'd get for me. I'm going to art deco some old 1930's,possible 40's drawers i've had for years.


Elasticated legs?


----------



## Smithbat (3 Jun 2017)

I have bought a Tilley hat. I am so chuffed with it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2017)

I have bought another snowblower, this one may be a fixer upper/antique/project/loaner. $15, can't go wrong. And a free jerry can, full of gas, as well.


----------



## GM (3 Jun 2017)

Had s nice ball of chalk over the Heath this afternoon......







Which reminds me, someone has been AWOL or have I missed something!


----------



## TVC (3 Jun 2017)

GM said:


> Had s nice ball of chalk over the Heath this afternoon......
> 
> View attachment 355288
> 
> ...


So why do Londoners find the only available patch of greenery, sit down, and look at London?


----------



## GM (3 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So why do Londoners find the only available patch of greenery, sit down, and look at London?



It's the best 320 hectares of greenery to look at all that wealth. Christ, I'm beginning to sound like MarkyMark!


----------



## potsy (3 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Busy day, got to nip into work for a couple of hours followed by a fried breakfast at the garden centre and the weekly shop. Then off to the Leicester Riverside Festivsl - which may include beer and samosas. Home to hit social media and publicise tomorrows club ride then tea and relax.


Home after a day bothering Ambleside, there may have been a huge breakfast involved 

Had a walk to Rydal water, picnic, few piccies, then home.


----------



## mybike (3 Jun 2017)

It's raining.


----------



## TVC (3 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Home after a day bothering Ambleside, there may have been a huge breakfast involved
> 
> Had a walk to Rydal water, picnic, few piccies, then home.


Very nice, bet it was better than sitting on a hill looking at London.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2017)

Had one of those "really can't be arsed to do much" kind of days, so curled up in the garden with a good book. I'm revisiting Jack Campbell's "The Lost Fleet" series.

Did go out this evening to get my neighbour's groceries though. They're currently stashed in my fridge and will deliver them in the morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2017)

That thing about stuffing grass in your bicycle tire? Really does work. Especially easy when the farmer mows, and leaves it in great clumps for you to find and use, almost ready made. Couldn't find the leak in my tube at roadside. The grass was very finely milled, by the time I got home.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Today's tasks are complete, time go relax. The Riverside Festival was very busy, but great fun. I still can't see face painting though without thinking of Phoenix Nights.


It was a bit 'packed' wasn't it, good fun though.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2017)

Today we will be mostly gardening.....


----------



## summerdays (4 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today we will be mostly gardening.....


Today I'm mostly avoiding showers and hoping they go away before this afternoon. If they do then I'm cycling to Hill for cake!!


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today we will be mostly gardening.....



I hope that's in my back garden.......I did the front last week so don't sweat on that.....


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Jun 2017)

I'm sitting at home on this Sunday afternoon feeling the cold. I'm looking forward to the European summer in less than 3 weeks time! 
I'll be flying out on the winter solstice, and arriving in Italy on the summer solstice. _Mmm_... nice, hot sun!


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Jun 2017)

I will be going out for a run   it's been a while..


----------



## postman (4 Jun 2017)

It's a different Sunday.No church,daughter is going on holiday.So needs a lift to train station.I am going to take advantage to do the ironing this morning.So giving me chance to get the turbo out on the lawn,time to spin those legs.It's been a good week for exercise.feeling good.Let's see if i can sneak a ride in later in the week.Have a good day one and all.Going to play now.


----------



## Onthedrops (4 Jun 2017)

Today I will mostly be packing. This afternoon will be a trip to the airport for a well earned chill on holiday for a week in the Canairies.
Can't bloody wait!!!


----------



## Onthedrops (4 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Have you voted?


Yup. Voted already mate.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today we will be mostly gardening.....



Be careful, you could end up with a wrinkled hissop.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2017)

Sat in the Earlswood Plant Centre with a coffee and a round of toast.
Just got in and the rain started


----------



## gbb (4 Jun 2017)

Sunday lunch is slowly changing for us, I reckon half of them are now Chinese style curry and rice. It's become my domain, I make better fluffier rice than my other half...so chicken curry with onion, mushrooms, petit pois and rice is just on the go now


----------



## summerdays (4 Jun 2017)

gbb said:


> Sunday lunch is slowly changing for us, I reckon half of them are now Chinese style curry and rice. It's become my domain, I make better fluffier rice than my other half...so chicken curry with onion, mushrooms, petit pois and rice is just on the go now


Sunday lunch became Sunday tea ages ago, rather than spend ages cooking and waste the middle of the day...


----------



## lutonloony (4 Jun 2017)

Pork belly tonight, even better as I'm the only one that likes crackling. Only fly in the ointment is a have to get the Lino in the bathroom laid, the very non square bathroom, this afternoon,( as in now!)


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> Sat in the Earlsdon Plant Centre with a coffee and a round of toast.
> Just got in and the rain started



My Mother lives in Cannon Park and likes to visit Garden Centres for a short potter, with tea and cake to follow. I know Earlsdon fairly well, so can you tell me where the garden centre is please. 

One of the drinking establishments that I frequented last century was "The Albany".


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Sunday lunch became Sunday tea ages ago, rather than spend ages cooking and waste the middle of the day...



My "Sunday lunch" is usually eaten on Friday or Saturday evening. I agree about it being a waste of the middle of the day.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jun 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Pork belly tonight, even better as I'm the only one that likes crackling. Only fly in the ointment is a have to get the Lino in the bathroom laid, the very non square bathroom, this afternoon,( as in now!)


We've got a Chicken to roast, I'm not normally a 'Sunday roast' kind of a guy (and I do all the cooking in our house) only because the Co-op had some smoked streaky bacon and I love 'Pigs in Blankets' (plus they'd got some small 'Maris Piper' spuds for 'Roasties)


----------



## summerdays (4 Jun 2017)

I do a roast because then I have several meals from one batch of cooking and it's quite economical too.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> Be careful, you could end up with a wrinkled hissop.


I think I already have one....check with @Hill Wimp


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2017)

Main meal every day of the week is in the evening chez Casa Reynard. Got the bbq pork ribs I picked up in Tesco on Monday along with mash and a veggy medley. Off to have lunch in a bit. Sausage sandwiches.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> My Mother lives in Cannon Park and likes to visit Garden Centres for a short potter, with tea and cake to follow. I know Earlsdon fairly well, so can you tell me where the garden centre is please.
> 
> One of the drinking establishments that I frequented last century was "The Albany".



Sorry about that, I should have typed Earlswood, We used to live in Earlsdon, so it was a senior moment, the Albany on the corner of Broomfield road is now closed and up for sale.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2017)

Just back from Earlswood, 56 miles covered and not one of the nicest rides I've done. cool cloudy windy and damp, I managed to be in the cafe for the heavy shower and it drizzled off and on all the way home.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Sunday lunch became Sunday tea ages ago, rather than spend ages cooking and waste the middle of the day...



Same here, during the working week our main meal is in the evening and we continue that at weekends too.


----------



## TVC (4 Jun 2017)

Club ride done again, even more riders this week and a nice 24miles in the sunshine then drizzle.







The pub are going to put me through a ride leader course so they can ensure full insurance cover on each ride (8 to 1max). Fun stuff.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Same here, during the working week our main meal is in the evening and we continue that at weekends too.



We swapped Sunday dinner for Sunday tea a longtime ago, when our lads were at home it was the only way we could get the whole family round the table at the same time.


----------



## Oxo (4 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> We swapped Sunday dinner for Sunday tea a longtime ago, when our lads were at home it was the only way we could get the whole family round the table at the same time.



Did you ever consider getting a bigger table?


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2017)

Oxo said:


> Did you ever consider getting a bigger table?



The table was plenty big enough, the problem was everybody was busy during the day and came home at different times, but dropping Sunday dinner back to the evening and calling it tea meant everybody was home and we could have a proper family meal together.


----------



## potsy (4 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Club ride done again, even more riders this week and a nice 24miles in the sunshine then drizzle.
> 
> View attachment 355419
> 
> ...


You are almost becoming a real cyclist


----------



## TVC (4 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> You are almost becoming a real cyclist


Almost.


----------



## potsy (4 Jun 2017)

I am home after a morning's overtime, not a fan of it really, but I get to socialise with the people on the other shift I rarely see.

My real working week starts tomorrow, I am in sync with the world again


----------



## postman (4 Jun 2017)

Made the wrong choice today.Got the ironing done,got on the turbo 45 mins.Two sessions with light weights.It's then 12-30 chance to go out on bike,sunny afternoon.But i dawdled and missed the chance.Well not one for sitting down i started weeding the parking area.Then i decided to start digging ,big mistake.It is like concrete,so i stopped,but now i have to put aside a few hours to turn the rset over and weed.I should have left it alone. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2017)

postman said:


> Made the wrong choice today.Got the ironing done,got on the turbo 45 mins.Two sessions with light weights.It's then 12-30 chance to go out on bike,sunny afternoon.But i dawdled and missed the chance.Well not one for sitting down i started weeding the parking area.Then i decided to start digging ,big mistake.It is like concrete,so i stopped,but now i have to put aside a few hours to turn the rset over and weed.I should have left it alone. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I've got three clematis to plant later.


----------



## summerdays (4 Jun 2017)

I'm currently dodging the rain....


----------



## postman (4 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm currently dodging the rain....



It's superb here in Leeds.Maybe later.


----------



## postman (4 Jun 2017)

Just finished a bowl of ice cream,very nice it was too.


----------



## summerdays (4 Jun 2017)

It's gone quiet on the conservatory roof, but there is still a sark cloud to the south of us....


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jun 2017)

It was cheese and biscuits for lunch here. FF is doing a BBQ later after we have finished in the garden.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> It's gone quiet on the conservatory roof, but there is still a sark cloud to the south of us....



That is arriving from the Channel Islands is it?


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> Sorry about that, I should have typed Earlswood, We used to live in Earlsdon, so it was a senior moment, the Albany on the corner of Broomfield road is now closed and up for sale.



That is an easy mistake to make. It is good to have somewhere to take her, that she can be pushed around in her lightweight wheelchair on the flat, and with no traffic.
She has someone who goes once a fortnight to do her garden, but she still, at the age of nearly 96, likes to have some plants in pots on her patio.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> That is an easy mistake to make. It is good to have somewhere to take her, that she can be pushed around in her lightweight wheelchair on the flat, and with no traffic.
> She has someone who goes once a fortnight to do her garden, but she still, at the age of nearly 96, likes to have some plants in pots on her patio.



https://www.thebestof.co.uk/local/solihull/business-guide/feature/earlswood-garden--landscape-centre


----------



## HertzvanRental (4 Jun 2017)

This afternoon, we went to the Open Gardens, at St Nicholas at Wade. A very picturesque village.
I've cracked this Open Garden lark. Mrs v R dashes off, hither and yon, to see as many as she can. I get to the first nice one, grab a seat, and enjoy!


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> https://www.thebestof.co.uk/local/solihull/business-guide/feature/earlswood-garden--landscape-centre



Thank you for the link, but that is too far from my Mother's house.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> This afternoon, we went to the Open Gardens, at St Nicholas at Wade. A very picturesque village.
> I've cracked this Open Garden lark. Mrs v R dashes off, hither and yon, to see as many as she can. I get to the first nice one, grab a seat, and enjoy!



Do you then go and collect the plants she has chosen?

A few villages round here do a "Walkabout" weekend. There will be open gardens, flower displays in the church, craft sellers in the community hall, second hand books, the odd pub or two, music and dancing, with, of-course, ice creams, tea and cakes, etc. One even has a bus that travels from one end of the village to the other. There might also be vintage vehicles and traction engines.


----------



## HertzvanRental (4 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> Do you then go and collect the plants she has chosen?
> 
> A few villages round here do a "Walkabout" weekend. There will be open gardens, flower displays in the church, craft sellers in the community hall, second hand books, the odd pub or two, music and dancing, with, of-course, ice creams, tea and cakes, etc. One even has a bus that travels from one end of the village to the other. There might also be vintage vehicles and traction engines.


Yes, it was pretty much as you describe. Lovely old church-. I shall go back and have a closer look. Strange to relate, the guvnor didn't buy any plants, although she has bought about 3 barrow loads in the last fortnight!


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2017)

Lexi has just brought me a partridge. I have told her that she's a bit eager beaver on the Christmas preparations.

She has, however, eaten a good bit of it and told Poppy to s*d off in the mean time. I have disposed of the feet, head and feathers in the green bin. It's not as if I don't feed either of them...


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2017)

As we are discussing baking and cakes etc, may I ask a question about baking trays, and roasting trays.

After about twenty years of loyal service, my baking tray and roasting trays are looking rather old and not very hygienic.

I definitely need a new tray for the bakement of scones. This presumably would also do for cooking oven chips etc. It seems that the prices vary enormousely, and I am a bit confused about the different sorts. "Non-stick" only stays non-stick until it gets scratched, so what sort do you have? I would hesitate to pay £40 for a Le Creuset one.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2017)

I tend to line my baking sheets with silicone coated baking parchment, which addresses the lack of non-stickness on older trays. I do believe that you can get re-useable silicone mats to line them with as well, but then again I picked up a job lot of the baking parchment on yellow sticker...


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> I tend to line my baking sheets with silicone coated baking parchment, which addresses the lack of non-stickness on older trays. I do believe that you can get re-useable silicone mats to line them with as well, but then again I picked up a job lot of the baking parchment on yellow sticker...



I have not tried the silicon ones. I do not use baking parchment for cake tins, and they seem to retain there non-stickness. Perhaps it is the age of the trays.

I was going to be out in the garden today, but got rained on. I managed to take some cuttings of escallonia and pot them up, and move one plant that turned out to be in the wrong place. I had a large space in partial shade to fill, and my book on "Plants for Shade" says that cranesbill will tolerate shade. I have three large cranesbills, so I have taken the chance to move it.

Instead of gardening I have printed off a downloaded pattern from Style Arc. ( http://www.stylearc.com.au/stylearc/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=41&Itemid=50)

I was chuffed that I managed to calculate in my head, the % increase to get the test square to the right size.

I seem to have lots of small but co-ordinating pieces of dress-making fabric, and will be trying to make this garment. I expect that three different materials would be okay.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jun 2017)

The gardening is done so Sasha has commandeered me as her cushion.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2017)

This morning at about 3.30 am I was wandering up and down the street.

This morning Bob had to have a bit of a shampoo and the fur on his head trimmed. Anyone like to guess how these two events are related?

It has stopped raining so I am off outside to sew some seeds. Later on I will be piecing together my sowing pattern.


----------



## summerdays (4 Jun 2017)

I use silicon baking parchment to line my cake tins. I have some round disks for the base of cake tins, some loaf tin shaped ones, cake tin with sides and I have a huge roll of the stuff I cut to fit. And my tray bake tin is luckily half the width of the roll of the stuff so that makes it easy to get the size right for that each time.

If you want to experiment with the silicon liners I'd recommend starting with the round disks which come in different standard cake tin sizes. Though a roll of the stuff is probably the most economical in the long run.


----------



## TVC (4 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> This morning at about 3.30 am I was wandering up and down the street.
> 
> This morning Bob had to have a bit of a shampoo and the fur on his head trimmed. Anyone like to guess how these two events are related?
> 
> It has stopped raining so I am off outside to sew some seeds. Later on I will be piecing together my sowing pattern.


Testing the underside of cars, or fox chasing?


----------



## TVC (4 Jun 2017)

I have reactivated my British Cycling login, what has become of me?


----------



## postman (4 Jun 2017)

In his best Arnold Swarfeganegger voice

Postman is BACK.Whoa i went out after my little break and ice cream.To finish digging over a plot 12 x 8.hard compacted crap soil.So i had just finished when out comes Mrs P.What have you done that for it looks terrible
Eh,i am stunned.
Mrs P goes back in grumbling.
Postman,sets about breaking down the large clods,using a spade i broke it down to smaller sizes,then with the back of the fork i slapped it about a bit,it got a little smaller and a bit more levelk.Then i raked it.
Oh boy it looks great.But the best thing is i FEEL FANTASTIC.The light weights and turbo training has given me strength and stamina.YEEEEES,i feel great.


----------



## TVC (4 Jun 2017)

Burger, sweet potato wedges and corn tonight. Burgers are home made, nothing like the stuff a certain CC member pedals


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2017)

I've washed my car and now it's raining hard. Sorry.


----------



## craigwend (4 Jun 2017)

I went for a walk to post my postal ballot & didn't record the walk on Strava ...


----------



## TVC (4 Jun 2017)

craigwend said:


> I went for a walk to post my postal ballot & didn't record the walk on Strava ...


Hardcore.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2017)

I have just sorted out a cat show entry.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jun 2017)

Finally .......


@Fab Foodie is getting my supper !!!!


----------



## summerdays (4 Jun 2017)

Roast chicken, sweet potatoes, beetroot etc is on currently! I'm starving and started munching. I'm also taking in some liquid fruit whilst I'm waiting


----------



## TVC (4 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Finally .......
> 
> 
> @Fab Foodie is getting my supper !!!!


You just can't get the staff.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You just can't get the staff.


It was rather


----------



## TVC (4 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It was rather


An what did Raymond Blank rustle up then?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> An what did Raymond Blank rustle up then?


Chicken in a FF marinade and salad. You will have to ask him the finer details, all I know was that it had galangal and garlic in it.


----------



## HertzvanRental (4 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Chicken in a FF marinade and salad. You will have to ask him the finer details, all I know was that it had galangal and garlic in it.


Galangal ! Is that a posh, Deal name for HP sauce?


----------



## postman (4 Jun 2017)

User said:


> 'Terminator Genisys'.




After reading your post,i watched it on Netflix.It was ok.Plenty of action and fantastic special effects.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> As we are discussing baking and cakes etc, may I ask a question about baking trays, and roasting trays.
> 
> After about twenty years of loyal service, my baking tray and roasting trays are looking rather old and not very hygienic.
> 
> I definitely need a new tray for the bakement of scones. This presumably would also do for cooking oven chips etc. It seems that the prices vary enormousely, and I am a bit confused about the different sorts. "Non-stick" only stays non-stick until it gets scratched, so what sort do you have? I would hesitate to pay £40 for a Le Creuset one.


Wilkinsons finest, they're about a quid each so if you do knacker one it's not the end of the earth.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2017)

Just finished watching the Superbike TT on the telly.


----------



## TVC (4 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Chicken in a FF marinade and salad. You will have to ask him the finer details, all I know was that it had galangal and garlic in it.


Something he's trying to flog to KFC then


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jun 2017)

We wandered round a lovely Cornish garden this afternoon. A notice informed us that the odd bricks by a wall were homes for "solitary bees", ones that don't form social groups in hives and colonies. It said they couldn't harm us because their pointy bits couldn't penetrate human skin. They buzzed about in the air quite a bit. Twenty yards later, one of them stung me on the back of the neck. It hurt like hell. The little bastard.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I really ought not laugh.


I met somebody else a few minutes later who had befallen the same fate. While viewing some exotic ferns from New Zealand, the bare bones of a lucrative law suit formed shape. By the time we left the car park, it had become a mere WTF.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jun 2017)

Reality strikes.

Back to joining the commuting herd today. I did try to have an early night but that was thwarted by Sashas desire to ensure I was pinned to the bed by her kneading paws. This occurred multiple times throughout the night.


----------



## potsy (5 Jun 2017)

Last night I went to bed without having eaten since 2pm


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Last night I went to bed without having eaten since 2pm


Are you ill ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Just finished watching the Superbike TT on the telly.


Fab eh?


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Something he's trying to flog to KFC then


One has to keep one's options open these days....

In no particular order: Soy sauce, Honey, Sriracha Chilli sauce (sweet-chilli works ok too), Chilli flakes, Galangal, Garlic, black Pepper.
Chicken thighs and marinade all added to a freezer bag, put in the fridge for several hours and regularly massaged.
It's a taste sensation!!!


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Last night I went to bed without having eaten since 2pm


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> That is an easy mistake to make. It is good to have somewhere to take her, that she can be pushed around in her lightweight wheelchair on the flat, and with no traffic.
> She has someone who goes once a fortnight to do her garden, but she still, at the age of nearly 96, likes to have some plants in pots on her patio.



My mother, likewise, at 93 is still planting her beans. Or rather I had to plant them for her as she's not supposed to bend. Fortunately she can't see the weeds else she'd always be bending. Since she lives t'other side of the M25 on the South Coast it's a problem!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2017)

I bought fuel at £1.149p a litre today instead of 1.169p thus saving me nearly £1 for a tank.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2017)

CarlP said:


> I bought fuel at £114.9 at litre today instead of 116.9 thus saving me nearly £1 for a tank.


Er, 114.9p a litre.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2017)

I assembled a BBQ yesterday, a gas one, to replace the succession of neighbors' cast-offs I have been using for some years.


----------



## summerdays (5 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Last night I went to bed without having eaten since 2pm


was that at 2:01 pm?


----------



## summerdays (5 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Just booked the car in for a service. Unfortunately, it's one of the biggies... and I've been quoted £552.


Our car is theoretically being serviced today .... no idea when, John turns up and picks the car up at some random time and then is guaranteed to return it this evening, later than you expect.... but he's good, nice and charges a fair price!


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Jun 2017)

Some people were in a really pi**y mood this morning


----------



## postman (5 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Just booked myself in for a BUPA Healthcheck on Thursday. We get a free check each year, (i.e. paid for by work) but this is the first time I've taken up the opportunity. It'll be interesting to see what it's like - although I'm fairly sure I know what I'll be told...



Amazing only last week i had one too.Top to toe.It seems i am in good nick for my age.But a question did bother me.Did i read a lot.I replied yes.Then he said well just a word of warning,don't buy any long novels .


----------



## marknotgeorge (5 Jun 2017)

I haven't been around much. I've been a bit busy


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Soz! Didn't get a great night's sleep...





A couple of people here are so pedantic and hissy over the tiniest thing, drag others into their mood and drag them down too. So petty and childish


----------



## summerdays (5 Jun 2017)

Car back (unusually early!), no bill as he is waiting on a switch to sort out a handbrake fault problem we have been having. So no idea how poor we are


----------



## TVC (5 Jun 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> I haven't been around much. I've been a bit busy


Do tell.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Are you ill ?



Nah, just hungry.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jun 2017)

Just spent half an hour ****ing p***ing myself laughing reading this! IMO, one of CC's all-time-classics. 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-ing-stickers.73554/

****ing enjoy!


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Jun 2017)

My Dr's surgery waiting room...they say there busy...when you phone.
Mind you they had no record of my appointment either..even tho it gets booked after I have my injection...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Fab eh?



Yeah... Apart from Guy Martin biting the dust. Hope he's not too banged up for riding later in the week.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2017)

Been making my preserved garlic today. Peeled it all this morning, pickled and drained it after lunch, and now it's cold I can dry it and pack it into jars with oil and herbs. That little lot will last me a year, even allowing for the couple of jars I have promised to others.

Defrosted a pack of wild pacific salmon that I picked up on a 70% markdown in Tesco the other week to have for supper tonight alongside jersey royals and spinach. Will be interesting to see how the taste compares to the more usual farmed salmon. There also might be a chocolate fondant for pudding as well...


----------



## lutonloony (5 Jun 2017)

Well that was an interesting ride home.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jun 2017)

Foodie has departed for France and it is now raining.I

It's a girl's night in for Sasha and i.


----------



## marknotgeorge (5 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Do tell.


A gentleman never tells. 

I have been googling Welsh (she lives within walking distance, but hails from Carmarthen) and buying flowers and cheese, though.


----------



## TVC (5 Jun 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> A gentleman never tells.
> 
> I have been googling Welsh (she lives within walking distance, but hails from Carmarthen) and buying flowers and cheese, though.


Good work, glad you are happy.


----------



## Milzy (5 Jun 2017)

Wife likes my spesh airnet lid


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Work or CC?
> 
> Do you need a hug and a large gin?



Work. It never ceases to amaze me how some grown men can behave so childishly. 

I accept your hug thank you but no gin


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jun 2017)

marknotgeorge said:


> A gentleman never tells.
> 
> I have been googling Welsh (she lives within walking distance, but hails from Carmarthen) and buying flowers and cheese, though.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Work or CC?
> 
> Do you need a hug and a large gin?


Everybody needs a hug and a large Gin.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jun 2017)

The outboard motor refused to start. I assure you, no mackerel were killed.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2017)

The wild salmon was lovely.  The flesh was firmer, there was less fat between the flakes and the flavour was different too.

Lexi enjoyed some as well. She won't touch the farmed stuff.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Yeah... Apart from Guy Martin biting the dust. Hope he's not too banged up for riding later in the week.


Hope so too, though he seemed genuinely shaken in the interview.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hope so too, though he seemed genuinely shaken in the interview.


It sounds scarily like John McGuiness' crash, he closed the throttle but the bike didn't respond (No engine braking) so possibly the 'fix' of changing the ECU to the 'superbike' spec hasn't cured the fault.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hope so too, though he seemed genuinely shaken in the interview.



Well, coming down a hill facing a stone wall with nothing but a bunch of neutrals kind of does that to one... They did interview him and the gaffer on tonight's show - looks like they'll be rebuilding John's bike for Friday.

Mind, Honda's having a pants TT overall... Bruce Anstey isn't having much luck either with the MotoGP look-alikey bike...


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> My Dr's surgery waiting room...they say there busy...when you phone.
> Mind you they had no record of my appointment either..even tho it gets booked after I have my injection...
> 
> 
> View attachment 355613


Looks grim.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Been making my preserved garlic today. Peeled it all this morning, pickled and drained it after lunch, and now it's cold I can dry it and pack it into jars with oil and herbs. That little lot will last me a year, even allowing for the couple of jars I have promised to others.
> 
> Defrosted a pack of wild pacific salmon that I picked up on a 70% markdown in Tesco the other week to have for supper tonight alongside jersey royals and spinach. Will be interesting to see how the taste compares to the more usual farmed salmon. There also might be a chocolate fondant for pudding as well...


Wild salmon tastes like farm salmon, utterly hideous. Except when Mrs. GA makes salmon dip, then its' okay. I still prefer the cod and the halibut.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wild salmon tastes like farm salmon, utterly hideous. Except when Mrs. GA makes salmon dip, then its' okay. I still prefer the cod and the halibut.



Are you sure this is the right thyme or plaice for this? Wait till you try my culinary creations (I make a really mean gravadlax - it's r-eel-y brill-iant), and I'll have you dancing to my tuna.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure this is the right thyme or plaice for this? Wait till you try my culinary creations (I make a really mean gravadlax - it's r-eel-y brill-iant), and I'll have you dancing to my tuna.



Are we at a loose end....?

Isn't it dark out.....


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Are we at a loose end....?
> 
> Isn't it dark out.....



Maybe..  I just couldn't resist a line of fishy puns. Or would you prefer the bread ones instead.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Maybe..  I just couldn't resist a line of fishy puns. Or would you prefer the bread ones instead.



Bread puns,Kneed to think about this one.... I'll use me loaf, I must be able to get on a pitta'v a roll on this sub-ject.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Are we at a loose end....?
> 
> Isn't it dark out.....


Are you sole y responsible.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Are you sole y responsible.



I've cod to say I'm entirely irresponsible...


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I've cod to say I'm entirely irresponsible...


Weel you could say it was all pollacks


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jun 2017)

I knew I'd winkle a response outta you, I'm shellfish like that.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2017)

You can't skate around like that, pouting off everything.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jun 2017)

Learnt the delights of online selling last week. Jannie has been on at me for ages to start getting rid of some of my clutter in the loft. I was surprised how easy selling online is and how quick you get offers.

This week I have sold my steel scooter as I also have an aluminium scooter, a camera I have not used for over 2 years and a pannier rack and panniers I replaced on my motorbike 4 years ago.

I am now 380 pounds better off. I think online selling could be a bit addictive.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jun 2017)

It's a bit wet and wild outside


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I knew I'd winkle a response outta you, I'm shellfish like that.


You seem to be a Dab hand at it. No sign of any Floundering. 
Time for work, need to get my Skates on as the car is broken, something to do with the Turbot charger....


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2017)

Coventry is a tad dark windy and soggy. I'm off to yoga in a bit.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Well, coming down a hill facing a stone wall with nothing but a bunch of neutrals kind of does that to one... They did interview him and the gaffer on tonight's show - looks like they'll be rebuilding John's bike for Friday.
> 
> Mind, Honda's having a pants TT overall... Bruce Anstey isn't having much luck either with the MotoGP look-alikey bike...


Is that what it was, TBH when I watched the interview Guy was a bit more incoherent than normal, I got the 'no engine braking' bit but not the false neutral (and the internet had cut out briefly so the recording had ended)

Is the interview on youtube.

EDIT- well I found a bit of it on t'internet and yep he does say it missed a gear right at the very start of the clip but it's very quiet so I was wrong about the ECU, I'd assumed it was maybe a quirk of the 'autoblip'.


----------



## potsy (6 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's a bit wet and wild outside


Sunny here


----------



## TVC (6 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Sunny here


I'll fix that, I'm coming to see you tomorrow.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'll fix that, I'm coming to see you tomorrow.


I think the 'Manc' weather you'd ordered was delivered a little too soon, can you get it in the back of the van for transport tomorrow please.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jun 2017)

Gorgeous in Denmark.


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2017)

I got back from yoga to find the kniphofias in the back garden have been beaten down by the rain.  The ones in the front garden have been unaffected though.  I haven't looked to see how the Clematis seedlings I put in at the weekend are doing.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jun 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Gorgeous in Denmark.



No, I am still in England.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> I got back from yoga to find the kniphofias in the back garden have been beaten down by the rain.  The ones in the front garden have been unaffected though.  I haven't looked to see how the Clematis seedlings I put in at the weekend are doing.



Gardens can be dangerous places. I have wrinkled hissops and you have got battered kniphofias. Whatever next?


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> I got back from yoga to find the kniphofias in the back garden have been beaten down by the rain.  The ones in the front garden have been unaffected though.  I haven't looked to see how the Clematis seedlings I put in at the weekend are doing.


Sorry to hear that Dave. The 14:15 train from Manchester Piccadilly to Embra yesterday was somewhat overcrowded and I had to stand all the way to Lancaster. Luckily my legs had pretty much recovered from my 130 odd miles round the Peak District on Sunday


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You seem to be a Dab hand at it. No sign of any Floundering.
> Time for work, need to get my Skates on as the car is broken, something to do with the Turbot charger....


Not something out of plaice that's torpedoed it?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2017)

I seem to have slept through the summer. It feels like October out there...  

And thanks for the laughs folks


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> I seem to have slept through the summer. It feels like October out there...
> 
> And thanks for the laughs folks


Felt more like winter on Sunday afternoon...


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2017)

Hello , I'm back.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2017)

It isn't half windy out!


----------



## potsy (6 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'll fix that, I'm coming to see you tomorrow.


I'll get the canteen to put extra chips on


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not something out of plaice that's torpedoed it?


Dunno, I'll have to Mullet over....


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Hello , I'm back.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jun 2017)

Oh dear the storms today have errr damaged FF courgettes


----------



## TVC (6 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> I'll get the canteen to put extra chips on


No chips for me, I'm a cyclist these days.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh dear the storms today have errr damaged FF courgettes


 My favourite veg, although too many plants can lead to a glut in August then they can get a bit


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Dunno, I'll have to Mullet over....


Watch out for red herrings!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh dear the storms today have errr damaged FF courgettes


Noooooooo......


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> My favourite veg, although too many plants can lead to a glut in August then they can get a bit



I've got an ace recipe for pickled courgettes with garlic and dill. Or you can slice and substitute for cucumber in bread-and-butter pickles.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2017)

Right, that's the laundry done, mum's prescription dropped off, the Cats Protection website updated, a snack scoffed (yoghurt and some rice cakes) and now I'm off to Tesco.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2017)

This was a view from where we were staying Sunday morning.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It isn't half windy out!


I noticed that. Good conditions for practising riding a motorbike in.

It didn't seem to be bothered by the crosswinds but wouldn't go faster than 50 riding directly into the 40mph breeze.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> I've got an ace recipe for pickled courgettes with garlic and dill. Or you can slice and substitute for cucumber in bread-and-butter pickles.


Noooo, what I do is cut them in half lengthwise then drizzle them in olive oil, grind a little black pepper and sea salt over them pop them 'cut side down' on one of these 

for 5 minutes until they have those 'caramelised' lines then on a baking tray for 20 minutes in the oven (cut/caramelised side up)


----------



## TVC (6 Jun 2017)

I want to have a go at this, bathtime could get messy tonight.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jun 2017)

I'm rather tired


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm rather tired


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jun 2017)

The dark green bottle contains white wine. Room temperature white wine.

Damn those Italians.


----------



## GM (6 Jun 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I had to stand all the way to Lancaster. Luckily my legs had pretty much recovered from my 130 odd miles round the Peak District on Sunday



Chapeau MG, excellent you deserve a pint.


----------



## summerdays (6 Jun 2017)

It was very windy out.... blown sideways a few times, though it got better as I headed into central Bristol and then worse again as I headed out again! A black bin going flying as I passed made me jump!


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jun 2017)

Ivan has just intently watched the bit on rabbits on Springwatch


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jun 2017)

I haven't posted anything in Mundane News today.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2017)

User said:


> London Bridge was littered with abandoned umbrellas this morning.


Mary Poppins invasion?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2017)

I am still mostly in Northern France.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2017)

CarlP said:


> I haven't posted anything in Mundane News today.


I'm sure you'll think of something suitably dull to post....


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Where's the rest of you?
> 
> Don't tell me..... your heart's in Deal.


You old romantic :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Must be, not that I saw any.


They were probs. outside St. Pauls feeding the birds....


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2017)

I always seem to attract the attention of the pub bore!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I do hope not, that bounder Livingstone got that made illegal.


Yebbut, Mary Poppins is Practically Perfect in every way....


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> They were probs. outside St. Pauls feeding the birds....


That was Jean Darwell, Ma Joad from _The Grapes of Wrath._


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2017)

Went yellow stickering this evening. Tesco was a bit of a bust other than a pack of cherry scones and three nets of tangerines. Also, another one of the grabby regulars has come out of the woodwork after nearly a year's absence so didn't stand a chance.  There was a whole case of strawberries but I couldn't even get my mitts on a single punnet... 

I did get some nice bits in the co-op though...  Got half a dozen Old Cotswold Legbar eggs - the ones in the blue shells, a lovely big pork pie, four pints of organic milk, a steak for the girls and a pineapple.


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2017)

tyred said:


> I always seem to attract the attention of the pub bore!


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Noooo, what I do is cut them in half lengthwise then drizzle them in olive oil, grind a little black pepper and sea salt over them pop them 'cut side down' on one of these
> View attachment 355888
> for 5 minutes until they have those 'caramelised' lines then on a baking tray for 20 minutes in the oven (cut/caramelised side up)



Well, you were wondering what to do with a glut...  Surely there's a limit to how many grilled courgettes one can physically eat.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jun 2017)

tyred said:


> I always seem to attract the attention of the pub bore!


as @Shadow can testify I always attract the railway platform drunk/stoned out of his box mentalist.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


>



God. I remember watching this.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Grill them then preserve them in oil. They last for ages.



Good point. 

As long as one doesn't let the damn things grow into giant marrows like my neighbour does...


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> as @Shadow can testify I always attract the railway platform drunk/stoned out of his box mentalist.


I learned tonight of a conspiracy theory that the success of Henry Ford was due to the American government wanting to control world car production....


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> God. I remember watching this.


I was already at the atom bomb/corned beef tin ...


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Add a chipotle chilli to the oil when you're preserving them....



I'm more of a garlic person


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You old romantic :-)


I used to be a new romantic...


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jun 2017)

I'm not going to post anything on the Mundane News thread today.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2017)

It's sunny outside... and not as windy.... and that's not Mundane ..... it fab


----------



## TVC (7 Jun 2017)

Off to Manchester, but at least I'm not going to Halifax again.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I used to be a new romantic...


Not me....


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2017)

CarlP said:


> I'm not going to post anything on the Mundane News thread today.


Well that's a relief.....


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Well, you were wondering what to do with a glut...  Surely there's a limit to how many grilled courgettes one can physically eat.


There certainly is a limit hence the , any more than 4 plants and you're in 'farm market' territory


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2017)

It is sunny with blue skies and a scattering of clouds here at the moment. It is a bit breezy out but not as much as yesterday.

The planned evening ride with my friends has been postponed due to the weather, it's supposed to be raining for when we were going to set off. I think we will be doing some cycling theory down the pub instead.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2017)

Bright and breezy here this morning


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> There certainly is a limit hence the , any more than 4 plants and you're in 'farm market' territory



Actually Maz bought a KitchenAid mixer and it came with a free 'spiralizer' attachment that we've never used, I feel some experimenting needs to be done


View: https://youtu.be/GXWgi5zADwU


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Actually Maz bought a KitchenAid mixer and it came with a free 'spiralizer' attachment that we've never used, I feel some experimenting needs to be done
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/GXWgi5zADwU



Can you use it for cutting screw threads or wood turning?


----------



## potsy (7 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Off to Manchester, but at least I'm not going to Halifax again.


My tip- Leave your bumbershoot at home


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Can you use it for cutting screw threads or wood turning?


Dunno, never taken it out of the box, the mixer is fantastic but the 'Spiralizer' was just a free gift with it.


----------



## TVC (7 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> My tip- Leave your bumbershoot at home


Bumbershoot?


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bumbershoot?


Umbrella

All: 
A gentleman's got a walking stick.
A seaman's got a gaff.
And the merry men of Robin Hood
They used a quarterstaff.
On the Spanish plains inside their canes
They hide their ruddy swords.
But we make do with an old bam-boo
And everyone applauds!
1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - Hey!
Me ol' bam-boo, me ol' bam-boo
You'd better never bother with me ol' bam-boo.
You can have me hat or me bum-ber-shoot
But you'd better never bother with me ol' bam-boo.

Chorus: 
When punting on the beautiful Thames

Caractacus: 
You use a sturdy pole.

Chorus:
To protect their fair complexion

Caractacus: 
Ladies use a parasol.

Chorus: 
It's useful in the underbrush

Caractacus: 
To have a hefty spear. 

Chorus: 
Right!

All: 
But what we do with an old bam-boo
Makes everybody cheer!
1 - 2 - 3 - HO!
Me ol' bam-boo, me ol' bam-boo
You'd better never bother with me ol' bam-boo
You can have me hat or me bum-ber-shoo
But you'd better never bother with me ol' bam-boo
'Ave a go, mate . . .

Caractacus: 
A flyer in an air-e-o-plane

Chorus: 
He steers it with a stick 

Caractacus: 
He does?

Caractacus: 
A collier in the pits o' Wales

Chorus: 
He leans upon his pick 

Caractacus: 
That's right!

All: 
Now every wheel of an automobile
Revolves around a shaft (HEY!)
But what we do with an old bam-boo
Makes every one go daft.
And 1 - 2
Me ol' bam-boo, me ol' bam-boo
You'd better never bother with me ol' bam-boo.
You can have me hat or me bum-ber-shoo
But you'd better never bother with me ol' bam-boo.
(Dance break)
1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - HEY!
And a 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - and a 5 and a 6 and a 7 HO!
Me ol' bam-boo, me ol' bam-boo
You'd better never bother with me ol' bam-boo.
You can have me hat or me bum-ber-shoo
But you'd better never bother with me ol' bam-boo.
You'd better never bother with me ol' bamboo.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2017)

tyred said:


> I always seem to attract the attention of the pub bore!


We drove 1000km to Italy, walked out into the vinyards and still managed to attract the local drunk to our picnic table....













Harmless though....but very shouty!


----------



## TVC (7 Jun 2017)

CarlP said:


> Umbrella
> 
> All:
> A gentleman's got a walking stick.
> ...


You live and learn.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2017)

CarlP said:


> I haven't posted anything in Mundane News today.





CarlP said:


> I'm not going to post anything on the Mundane News thread today.



Does anyone remember Carl, I miss him, hasn't been around for a while....


----------



## potsy (7 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You live and learn.


It's what we all call them round here


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2017)

CarlP said:


> Umbrella
> 
> All:
> A gentleman's got a walking stick.
> ...



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avyd9IVmYMQ

Fellow Illinoisan shows how it's done.


----------



## TVC (7 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> It's what we all call them round here


Not by the six blokes I'm sat in a room with right now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2017)

We call them bumbershoots here too, but I hear it more on Mondays, Tuesdays, Thursdays and Fridays.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jun 2017)

I am wearing a sweater today


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I was already at the atom bomb/corned beef tin ...


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jun 2017)

A colleague was in Oxford last night to see Kraftwerk, he complained they weren't loud enough


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Why is an umbrella called a bumbershoot?


Hindii, I believe.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jun 2017)

I am going to be doing some training this afternoon, so far I have been shielded from it but now is the time


----------



## TVC (7 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I am going to be doing some training this afternoon, so far I have been shielded from it but now is the time


Army training?

Will you know who be there making it 10 times more complicated than it needs to be?


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I am going to be doing some training this afternoon, so far I have been shielded from it but now is the time


Is it death by online module?


----------



## mybike (7 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Hello , I'm back.



You've been away?



Illaveago said:


> It isn't half windy out!



Better out than in.


----------



## mybike (7 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I am still mostly in Northern France.



Presumably the inverse of leaving your body in England and your heart pavilioned in France.



Fab Foodie said:


> They were probs. outside St. Pauls feeding the birds....



You don't have tuppence?


----------



## mybike (7 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Does anyone remember Carl, I miss him, hasn't been around for a while....





User said:


> I believe that he is taking a break, suffering from exhaustion.



Who?


----------



## potsy (7 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not by the six blokes I'm sat in a room with right now.


Obviously foreigners...


----------



## redvision95 (7 Jun 2017)

Back from my little paid holiday with the dog nice and early, The family friend who's property we'd gone to stay in was having issues with little sods breaking in and destroying the place. A few nights ago they showed up, Got one hell of a shock when they discovered I was there. They're being dealt with by the authorities  

Going to clean the bike and go for a good ride.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> There certainly is a limit hence the , any more than 4 plants and you're in 'farm market' territory


Actually I think any more than one plant and you are able to produce more than you can consume... or at least in our house where the plant goes mad! The other problem is everyone else has a glut at the same time so unless you are quick you can't find someone to take them off your hands!


----------



## postman (7 Jun 2017)

It has been a great day today.First of all my neighbour George came out with us for coffee,then i did one hour on the Turbo.One hour weeding the garden,the extra bit of land we have.Then cycling dave rang,he is going to buy a mountain bike so we can go down the canal tow path,and finally i bought a tyre for the rear wheel of my mountain bike,seeing how i am knocking six bells out of the one that's on.Plus i feel fantastic.


----------



## postman (7 Jun 2017)

Young miss Postman has left Rome and is on her way with her pals to Prague.After Prague it is Berlin,then Amsterdam and because it is cheaper she is going to Dublin then flying from Dublin to Leeds.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not me....


Goth?....


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Army training?
> 
> Will you know who be there making it 10 times more complicated than it needs to be?



Actually she just gave me a bit of a tour around, new girl is lined up to train me.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jun 2017)

Our cat and the new neighbours cat were less than a foot away from each other howling, I split them up, don't want any fisticuffs


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jun 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Goth?....



Don't encourage him, there may be pictures


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2017)

I'm at the hospital for tests. Hope I pass.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2017)

Home made rocky road is very addictive. Just saying.

Wasted a whole morning online trying to get tickets for something. Next time I will go and speak to a real person. Fewer "aaaargh" moments.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2017)

Trip to the Yorkshire, such a nice hospital.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2017)

The gin shelf in Waitrose today.....Any takers?


----------



## HertzvanRental (7 Jun 2017)

Tomorrow,I am off to the wilds of Wales!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Goth?....


Nah....not even that interesting....


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> View attachment 356053
> The gin shelf in Waitrose today.....Any takers?
> 
> View attachment 356053


Yep, Wimpers will take tbe lot....


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Actually I think any more than one plant and you are able to produce more than you can consume... or at least in our house where the plant goes mad! The other problem is everyone else has a glut at the same time so unless you are quick you can't find someone to take them off your hands!


A single plant will not produce anything, they need to be pollinated by another plant, I'd say 3-4 is optimum.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> View attachment 356053
> The gin shelf in Waitrose today.....Any takers?
> 
> View attachment 356053


Is this "Spot the Difference " ?


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2017)

I've been busy in the garden but rains stopped play. I've staked the kniphofias that blew down, my Geraniums (cranes bills) have had the chelsea chop, the remains of the two curry plants that didn't survive the winter have been dug up and the ground prepared for replanting, and I've started weeding the back garden.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Can you nip round and do my pots please?



I haven't done ours yet.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Can you nip round and do my pots please?


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> I've been busy in the garden but rains stopped play. *I've staked the kniphofias* that blew down, my Geraniums (cranes bills) have had the chelsea chop, the remains of the two curry plants that didn't survive the winter have been dug up and the ground prepared for replanting, and I've started weeding the back garden.



No wonder he sits down to play now,


View: https://youtu.be/9q95HWhZG5A


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> No wonder he sits down to play now,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/9q95HWhZG5A




https://www.saga.co.uk/magazine/home-garden/gardening/plants/perennials/how-to-grow-kniphofias


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2017)

CarlP said:


> Is this "Spot the Difference " ?



Yes,

Your time starts now.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Is this a euphemism?



I hope not!


----------



## summerdays (7 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> A single plant will not produce anything, they need to be pollinated by another plant, I'd say 3-4 is optimum.


I've never grown a single plant normally it's about 3 but it's on an allotment so plenty of others around!


----------



## lutonloony (7 Jun 2017)

Apparently , according to Mrs LL ( so mst be true), egg and salad cream sandwich , mixed with Kronenberg, makes a combination that is against the Geneva Convention. No idea what she means.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Apparently , according to Mrs LL ( so mst be true), egg and salad cream sandwich , mixed with Kronenberg, makes a combination that is against the Geneva Convention. No idea what she means.


Does she need a gasmask now.


----------



## TVC (7 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Is this a euphemism?


Euphomism or not, but I did Reg's pots once and the rash took weeks to clear up.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4833466, member: 21629"]How did you dare !!! Women do nothing like that. No way. No no no. 
Well, unless nobody can hear us. Or smell. 
And we can always blame men. [/QUOTE]

Or, like here, blame the cat. 

Cat farts are truly toxic. 

If I could bottle them and sell them to the military to make WMD, I would...  Memorably, on one of the rare occasions Poppy made it to a BIS line-up, she totally blew her chances by farting in the judges' faces.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2017)

Coventry's a tad damp this morning, I think my bike ride might turn into a drive.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2017)

It is grey here at the moment, we are expecting the delivery of our new bath today so we are going to be busy. I started removing the radiator and bathroom cabinet in order to make room for things yesterday. I think there may be some head scratching.


----------



## potsy (8 Jun 2017)

Got rained on this morning, luckily I had my Paramo in the boot so the long walk from the car park was not as unpleasant as it could have been 

Last day


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2017)

There was a long queue at the polling station. I generally avoid the crowded times but I'm having my boiler fixed today so had to get it done early. There were 4 cyclists in the queue.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jun 2017)

For the first time in my voting life, I don't know who to vote for. I may spoil my ballot paper.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Always go for the default safe option: Green Party.


I'm in a safe Labour seat and I know the Green Party candidate so I voted for him. He's a good guy and I wouldn't want him to lose his deposit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2017)

I live in what is considered a safe district for the Republicans, yet in the off elections, things like township offices and Town council and the like went to the Democrats. Change may be in the air.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2017)

Sat in Hatton cafe with a coffee and toast, I'm a tad damp.


----------



## redvision95 (8 Jun 2017)

Took the car down to have some decals put on, £30 later I have some nice General Purpose Dog In Transport decals on the rear window and rear passenger windows. Hopefully, if I have a crash with the dog in the back and for whatever reason, I can't tell them, plod will see it and get a dog handler out to remove him from the car instead of trying themselves. 

Voted for the first time ever too, Was a bit of bother with some people handing out free black pens outside but it was only the guys in blue making a fuss about it. Was nice to see a number of people wearing red clothing, Hopefully, it's a sign. Had a lovely chat with some of the labour guys who were outside.

Now considering going for a quick ride but it's a tad damp out and don't know if I can be bothered.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2017)

redvision95 said:


> Took the car down to have some decals put on, £30 later I have some nice General Purpose Dog In Transport decals on the rear window and rear passenger windows. Hopefully, if I have a crash with the dog in the back and for whatever reason, I can't tell them, plod will see it and get a dog handler out to remove him from the car instead of trying themselves.
> 
> Voted for the first time ever too, Was a bit of bother with some people handing out free black pens outside but it was only the guys in blue making a fuss about it. Was nice to see a number of people wearing red clothing, Hopefully, it's a sign. Had a lovely chat with some of the labour guys who were outside.
> 
> Now considering going for a quick ride but it's a tad damp out and don't know if I can be bothered.



I've bothered, I'm sat in the cafe watching the rain


----------



## redvision95 (8 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> I've bothered, I'm sat in the cafe watching the rain


I might cycle to the barbers later, that can be my ride in for the day. Don't really like riding in this miserable weather.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jun 2017)

CarlP said:


> For the first time in my voting life, I don't know who to vote for. I may spoil my ballot paper.



Dirty protest?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2017)

While moving old junk out of the cupboard where the immersion heater is, I came across a photo of a bit of my handiwork from 1987.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2017)

redvision95 said:


> I might cycle to the barbers later, that can be my ride in for the day. Don't really like riding in this miserable weather.



I'm not a fan of riding when its like this, I did think about using the car. But the rain held of till I was only a couple of miles from the cafe, I'm hoping its only a shower and most of the ride home is dry.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> You are Wolfie Smith AICMFP


I do believe it was the only graffiti that the council removed that decade. Well, actually, they painted the whole roof to hide it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Well done on a great piece of activism though! How did you do it?


There was some scaffolding we hoisted ourselves up on. We may have just returned from the pub and I had a big tin of white paint handy.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jun 2017)

Well, I have cast my vote today....For Actors Equity committee elections 2017.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jun 2017)

User said:


> The nurse couldn't find a vein and had to try the other arm...
> 
> 
> ...but my blood pressure is excellent for a lard arse.



Why did you need a flea bottomist?


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2017)

I'm just back from Hatton, my short ride totalled 50 miles, and it didn't rain on the way home, I even had a tail wind at times.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2017)

Just had a lovely lunch of wholemeal toast, smoked mackerel, half an avocado, some strawberries, some raspberries and two large mugs of tea with milk.  Everything except the tea was a YS purchase. 

Got some blustery showers moving through here at the moment, so probably won't go and vote till tea time when it's forecast to clear up some.

The constituency here has some funny demographics with a distinct split in political proclivities between the larger villages, the small towns and the very rural areas - it's a safe-ish Tory seat, but has historically been Liberal until relatively recently. In the council elections last month, the Tories and Lib Dems increased their number of councilors, while UKIP and Labour were totally wiped out... Best bet for here is a much-reduced Conservative majority - possible, given the number of vandalised posters and placards I've seen while out and about.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2017)

I'm having a rest from bath time fun, everything is disconnected but I may have to cut a tile with my Dremel to let the bath drop.
We have got to go and vote at some point, it may be tactical but it won't be May or May not.


----------



## postman (8 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> View attachment 356053
> The gin shelf in Waitrose today.....Any takers?
> 
> View attachment 356053




Drown your sorrows whoever wins .


----------



## postman (8 Jun 2017)

Oh shoot,in his excitement at gardening the spare land,and seeing how soft the soil was.Postman has opened up the soil around the blackcurrant bushes,and now two days later the rain wind and coldish weather,seems to have hit the roots of one said bush.The edges of the leaves are turning brown and look really unwell.Postman is in for a right bollo=== when Mrs Postman sees it.Oh bu .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2017)

postman said:


> Oh shoot,in his excitement at gardening the spare land,and seeing how soft the soil was.Postman has opened up the soil around the blackcurrant bushes,and now two days later the rain wind and coldish weather,seems to have hit the roots of one said bush.The edges of the leaves are turning brown and look really unwell.Postman is in for a right bollo=== when Mrs Postman sees it.Oh bu .


When she asks you about them it's probably best not to beat around the bush too much.


----------



## TVC (8 Jun 2017)

Evening, just off to vote, then into town for a meal and watch a stage version of The Graduate at the Curve.


----------



## TVC (8 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Overall, a relatively clean bill of health - so, barring accidents or acts of God, I will be around to annoy you all for a while longer.


Can we get a second opinion?


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4834181, member: 21629"]@Hill Wimp

Daaaaawn. When you gonna get another cat?[/QUOTE]
Not for a very long while.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not for a very long while.



I agree it takes time before you feel like getting another cat. You will know when you are ready. Sasha was an only cat before Henry chose you, so I expect she will be okay without a junior companion.


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jun 2017)

I'm currently trying to do N-2.
The BikeCave is getting *completely* out of hand, I'll swear they're breeding in there.
Can someone tell me why I have FOUR folding bikes? There's no good reason for that!
Hang on.
*nips out to BikeCave* */nips out to BikeCave*
Brompton. Mingle (horrid Chinese thing). Hoptown. Bickerton. Daewoo Shuttle (horrible Korean thing).
FIVE.
FIVE FOLDING BIKES.
I need shooting!


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jun 2017)

*hides from TMN and her new laser sights*


----------



## Speicher (8 Jun 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> I'm currently trying to do N-2.
> The BikeCave is getting *completely* out of hand, I'll swear they're breeding in there.
> Can someone tell me why I have FOUR folding bikes? There's no good reason for that!
> Hang on.
> ...



* retrieves Winchester Magnum from behind the sofa *


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2017)

User said:


> One will come along when the time is right.



Exactly. It took me nearly three years to find Lexi after I lost Pearl. Love Lex to bits, even if she isn't the show cat I'd hoped for. On the flip side, I found Poppy the same day I lost Toby and Pearl a couple of weeks after I lost Thomas. It's different every time...


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> I'm currently trying to do N-2.
> The BikeCave is getting *completely* out of hand, I'll swear they're breeding in there.
> Can someone tell me why I have FOUR folding bikes? There's no good reason for that!
> Hang on.
> ...



Oh, that's nothing. You should see my cameras...


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I have just cut my nails.





User said:


> And now I have cut my hair.



Good man, you truly understand the raison d'être of this thread.

Have a lollipop.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jun 2017)

User said:


> And now I have cut my hair.



Which one?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2017)

I'm told tests are good, maybe no surgery.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2017)

I thought Michael Portillo just said that he was in Barking on a train journey and not that he was embarking on one.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I thought Michael Portillo just said that he was in Barking on a train journey and not that he was embarking on one.



I thought that too, watching it yesterday.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2017)

Apologies folks..
I forgot to inform you that I descaled both the coffee machine, and the kettle, last month.
Sadly, one bit dribbled down the outside of the kettle and marred the paintwork 

MrsPete says that I'm not allowed to do it any more.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Jun 2017)

Need to catch up on Fargo and American Gods......tempted to watch Twin Peaks..the first edition was perfect for my alcohol hippy lifestyle ..not sure ill get it this time round


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jun 2017)

I was in Brighton yesterday to see Kraftwerk 
They were very good.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jun 2017)

I found myself hugely moved by the memorial flowers at London Bridge and The Monument today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2017)

Well, it's nearly night for me and it's an early night for me. Probably better than a nurly night, I guess.


----------



## summerdays (8 Jun 2017)

Mr Summerdays bought me a new toy.... well it was on discount through his work, I've now got an activity tracker - a Withings Pulse. It doesn't detect cycling! But it did recognise that I'd done Zumba but not the Pilates tonight!

I'm now working off the calories deficiency created by said exercise with some wine, chips and fish....


----------



## Katherine (8 Jun 2017)

I have finished catching up with this thread. It's taken 3 days to read a week's worth!



postman said:


> Amazing only last week i had one too.Top to toe.It seems i am in good nick for my age.But a question did bother me.Did i read a lot.I replied yes.Then he said well just a word of warning,don't buy any long novels .


Don't be put off. The person was probably a very slow reader anyway.



marknotgeorge said:


> I haven't been around much. I've been a bit busy


Glad to hear it. <3 



Dayvo said:


> Just spent half an hour ****ing p***ing myself laughing reading this! IMO, one of CC's all-time-classics.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-ing-stickers.73554/
> 
> ****ing enjoy!



How on earth did you stumble upon that thread?




raleighnut said:


> There certainly is a limit hence the , any more than 4 plants and you're in 'farm market' territory



I usually have a couple of plants in pots but last summer I only got about 3 courgettes from each and loads of male flowers. This year I haven't got any because I won't be around enough to wate them. The runner beans aren't doing well despite all the sunshine rain , watering and plant food they've had. No flowers at all so far 



CarlP said:


> Umbrella
> 
> All:
> A gentleman's got a walking stick.
> ...



I just had to sing that to myself as I read it!



redvision95 said:


> Back from my little paid holiday with the dog nice and early, The family friend who's property we'd gone to stay in was having issues with little sods breaking in and destroying the place. A few nights ago they showed up, Got one hell of a shock when they discovered I was there. They're being dealt with by the authorities
> 
> Going to clean the bike and go for a good ride.



Well Done!!



Gravity Aided said:


> I'm at the hospital for tests. Hope I pass.





Gravity Aided said:


> I'm told tests are good, maybe no surgery.



Hope the good news continues...


----------



## Katherine (8 Jun 2017)

@Hill Wimp is Sasha missing Henry as much as you are? I hope she is helping to console you.


----------



## Katherine (8 Jun 2017)

One of the nursery children managed to pull the pin out of a fire extinguisher today. Luckily the site manager knew how to reinsert it before anyone else tried to let it off.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> I agree it takes time before you feel like getting another cat. You will know when you are ready. Sasha was an only cat before Henry chose you, so I expect she will be okay without a junior companion.


She clearly misses him but she is coming out of her shell a bit more everyday. She is currently sat in his window in the bedroom which she has been avoiding for a while.


----------



## TVC (8 Jun 2017)

Are you trying to seduce me Mrs Robinson?


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2017)

How much rocky road will I eat tonight while watching the election results?


----------



## TVC (8 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> How much rocky road will I eat tonight while watching the election results?


All of it, I have beer and Pringles


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> All of it, I have beer and Pringles



Might be a challenge... There's nearly a kilo of the stuff...


----------



## TVC (8 Jun 2017)

User said:


> And how much of those will you have?


Whatever Lu doesn't have


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2017)

I think I'll definitely be in need of a bike ride to work it off either way. I had to bail out of a longer ride today (rode to the polling station) because I kept being blown across the road.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Are you trying to seduce me Mrs Robinson?



We saw naked breasts


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Jun 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> I was in Brighton yesterday to see Kraftwerk
> They were very good.



Our boss saw them in Oxford, they had their robots on stage


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not for a very long while.



Too soon


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Our boss saw them in Oxford, they had their robots on stage


Yes, the robots were on for the encore.
Looking at it, Oxford and Brighton had exactly the same playlist.


----------



## TVC (8 Jun 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Yes, the robots were on for the encore.
> Looking at it, Oxford and Brighton had exactly the same playlist.


Our colleague in Oxford complained that they could have turned up the volume and the venue itself is a bit shabby (never been myself, so can't comment).

When we saw them in Bilbao there were no Robots, but then it was the Tour de France set.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jun 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Yes, the robots were on for the encore.
> Looking at it, Oxford and Brighton had exactly the same playlist.


Couldn't be arsed to change the tape.


----------



## TVC (8 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Couldn't be arsed to change the tape.


*ignore*


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> *ignore*


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> I think I'll definitely be in need of a bike ride to work it off either way. I had to bail out of a longer ride today (rode to the polling station) because I kept being blown across the road.



I'm gonna have to do the same, had dinner at about half 6 tonight, at half nine I bumped into a mate of mine and he suggested a curry as he hadn't eaten. Lemon rice and a chicken jalfrezi with a mango lassi to drink. I'm stuffed.
Didn't dare gamble on the "waffer thin mint" at the end.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm gonna have to do the same, had dinner at about half 6 tonight, at half nine I bumped into a mate of mine and he suggested a curry as he hadn't eaten. Lemon rice and a chicken jalfrezi with a mango lassi to drink. I'm stuffed.
> Didn't dare gamble on the "waffer thin mint" at the end.



View: https://youtu.be/huSP7PtctC4


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/huSP7PtctC4




That's one of my fave comedy skits of all time... Love it...


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm gonna have to do the same, had dinner at about half 6 tonight, at half nine I bumped into a mate of mine and he suggested a curry as he hadn't eaten. Lemon rice and a chicken jalfrezi with a mango lassi to drink. I'm stuffed.
> Didn't dare gamble on the "waffer thin mint" at the end.



Had curry for supper here tonight as well, but home made chinese-style chicken curry with steamed rice and stir fried spring greens. And raspberries for afters. So far tonight I have consumed two mugs of tea, six rice cakes and one large chunk of said rocky road. I feel suitably fortified for the next few hours.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jun 2017)

I had the new chicken chips from Taco Bell, like a thin McNugget. Followed by a chase of a tiny errant beagle across the yard. Oh, and my new bicycle tires arrived. The blue stripe on them matches the paint color of the bicycle. I am now committed to keeping the Trek 600 color coordinated on a blue and white theme.

In other news from this side of the pond,Mr. Comey's testimony (former FBI director) before the senate included a reference to Thomas A' Becket: _Will no one rid me of this troublesome priest?_


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> In other news from this side of the pond,Mr. Comey's testimony (former FBI director) before the senate included a reference to Thomas A' Becket: _Will no one rid me of this troublesome priest?_



In this day and age though, he *only* got fired, rather than being hacked down in cold blood by a bunch of nobles who hoped to please the king by taking his words literally...


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jun 2017)

Tesco's calves' livers here, with onions, mushrooms, garlic and red wine sauce. A little of it goes a very long way. I may be eating it on Friday night too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> In this day and age though, he *only* got fired, rather than being hacked down in cold blood by a bunch of nobles who hoped to please the king by taking his words literally...


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2017)

Morning, it is sunny here this morning.
Bath time fun may resume a bit later. I wondered why the bath refused to drop even when my wife stood in it, I discovered a 2x2 Barton screwed to the wall behind it. I will think about what my next plan will be.


----------



## HertzvanRental (9 Jun 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Tomorrow,I am off to the wilds of Wales!!


And there has been much rain......!


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jun 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> I'm currently trying to do N-2.
> The BikeCave is getting *completely* out of hand, I'll swear they're breeding in there.
> Can someone tell me why I have FOUR folding bikes? There's no good reason for that!
> Hang on.
> ...


I currently have 3. You can never have too many....


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Are you trying to seduce me Mrs Robinson?


Mrs Robinson, your the favourite of all my parent's friends....

One of my fave ever lines :-)


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2017)

Can somebody please explain what Jeremy Vine is saying, it seems to be English but I just don't understand it, something about his speedometer?


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I currently have 3. You can never have too many....


Yes, but I only ever ride one!
Next ride out, I might bring the Bick. Good for a laugh if nothing else.
Actually, I saw someone riding a Bick along Brighton seafront yesterday...


----------



## postman (9 Jun 2017)

It is sunny.Postman is going to spend this day weeding the extra piece of land.He is feeling very happy.


----------



## mybike (9 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Mr Summerdays bought me a new toy.... well it was on discount through his work, I've now got an activity tracker - a Withings Pulse. *It doesn't detect cycling!* But it did recognise that I'd done Zumba but not the Pilates tonight!
> 
> I'm now working off the calories deficiency created by said exercise with some wine, chips and fish....



My excuse for walking up the hill.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jun 2017)

Disappointed that FaceBook will not return to pictures of kittens and puppies just yet


----------



## redvision95 (9 Jun 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> Disappointed that FaceBook will not return to pictures of kittens and puppies just yet


Isnt that why we have the post a picture of your pet thread? For when FaceBook dissapoints?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> Disappointed that FaceBook will not return to pictures of kittens and puppies just yet


Here are 3 of mine reacting to the news of May's 'Strong and Stable' failure,


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Are you trying to seduce me Mrs Robinson?


Plastics, Ben.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2017)

Thats a first, I got asked for I D in Morrisons this morning! You would have thought the grey hair, beard and wrinkles would be a clue to the fact I'm old enough to buy the bottle of Old Speckled Hen thats in my shopping basket.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2017)

After four hours of sleep and breakfast, I'm sort of ready to face the day.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2017)

I am sorry if you hear any strange languages this afternoon. It will probably be me extolling the virtues of whoever fitted my bath, not only have they sunk it into the wall and sealed it but have then plastered and tiled the wall over it. I tried to carefully remove the lower section of tiles in order to reuse them only to find that the second layer overlapped them and broke. I have chiselled some of the plaster away and can now see some of the sealer that is bonding the bath to the wall. It might be easier for me to remove the end wall and remove it that way.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Jun 2017)

Another nice climbing video from The Col Collective:

View: https://youtu.be/QzAPecjEmWg

It makes me look forward to the Alps and Pyrenees in a few weeks even more.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Jun 2017)

Deleted my FB account...


----------



## postman (9 Jun 2017)

Postman was out early weeding the extra piece of land.I have got to say,i feel fantastic.So much better than this time last year.Prostate problem.I feel so fit and full of energy.So now i have caught up with house things,i think it is time for a bike ride.So let's have some long periods of sun,starting tomorrow please.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2017)

I have the munchies. Early lunch here chez Casa Reynard methinks.

Then I need to go help my neighbour with some paperwork.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jun 2017)

postman said:


> Postman was out early weeding the extra piece of land.I have got to say,i feel fantastic.So much better than this time last year.Prostate problem.I feel so fit and full of energy.So now i have caught up with house things,i think it is time for a bike ride.So let's have some long periods of sun,*starting tomorrow* please.



Starting today please, 

*looks out of window*....

splendid...


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> "Chez Casa Reynard" always makes me laugh, sorry .



Giggle away, hun xxx 

I'm off to raid the fridge. There's a lovely pork pie in there with my name on it.  Will add a dollop of homemade chutney to that as well.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jun 2017)

I'm in the bath.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I am sorry if you hear any strange languages this afternoon. It will probably be me extolling the virtues of whoever fitted my bath, not only have they sunk it into the wall and sealed it but have then plastered and tiled the wall over it. I tried to carefully remove the lower section of tiles in order to reuse them only to find that the second layer overlapped them and broke. I have chiselled some of the plaster away and can now see some of the sealer that is bonding the bath to the wall. It might be easier for me to remove the end wall and remove it that way.


I told yer so, proper method for fitting a bath so it doesn't leak.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jun 2017)

Katherine said:


> How on earth did you stumble upon that thread?



Cubist quoted this:


Cubist said:


> You never read @mickle 's sticker thread then?


 on this thread https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/are-we-allowed-to-swear-on-this-forum.219273/

That's ****ing how!


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2017)

We walked into Coventry market this morning to find that our favourite fishmonger is finishing, Clives sold his stall to someone else and is moving on. 
Clives an old fashioned stall holder, not only was his fish very good but you could have a chat, have a laugh, a joke and some banter with him, it was always funny seeing my Good Lady trying to wind him up or him trying to wind her up.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jun 2017)

I have some flattened solidago in my garden.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> We walked into Coventry market this morning to find that our favourite fishmonger is finishing, Clives sold his stall to someone else and is moving on.
> Clives an old fashioned stall holder, not only was his fish very good but you could have a chat, have a laugh, a joke and some banter with him, it was always funny seeing my Good Lady trying to wind him up or him trying to wind her up.



I can remember when there was a complete separate fish market, attached to the market, when it was a round market.

I suspect that things have changed since I left Coventry in 1984. I stopped going into the centre of Coventry with my mother, when her failing eyesight, and the crowds made things far too stressful for me. If I had to ask for directions, and they said "Do you know where Boots is?", I would say that yes, I knew where the large Boots was, but now it is a car park.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> I can remember when there was a complete separate fish market, attached to the market, when it was a round market.
> 
> I suspect that things have changed since I left Coventry in 1984. I stopped going into the centre of Coventry with my mother, when her failing eyesight, and the crowds made things far too stressful for me. If I had to ask for directions, and they said "Do you know where Boots is?", I would say that yes, I knew where the large Boots was, but now it is a car park.



The round market is still there, its a grade two listed building now, the separate fish market has gone and the fish stalls are in the main part of the market, round the outside with the two butchers at either end. Clives stall is in the picture and you can see him standing at his stall


----------



## summerdays (9 Jun 2017)

mybike said:


> My excuse for walking up the hill.


This morning I went downstairs to make my early morning coffee in bed, and came back up to drink it.... and it logged a grand total of 8 steps so it's not even getting that bit right!! I've moved it from my wrist to my waistband to see if that improves the detection of movement rate!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2017)

Got the B****r! It's out. If I didn't have one of those vibrating cutting tools I'd still be there struggling. The amount of sealer they used to bond it to the wall was ridiculous.
I'm going to have a rest now.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Got the B****r! It's out. If I didn't have one of those vibrating cutting tools I'd still be there struggling. The amount of sealer they used to bond it to the wall was ridiculous.
> I'm going to have a rest now.


 
You deserve.


----------



## mybike (9 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> This morning I went downstairs to make my early morning coffee in bed, and came back up to drink it.... and it logged a grand total of 8 steps so it's not even getting that bit right!! I've moved it from my wrist to my waistband to see if that improves the detection of movement rate!



I get ~30 brushing my teeth. I use an electric toothbrush.


----------



## redvision95 (9 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> Thats a first, I got asked for I D in Morrisons this morning! You would have thought the grey hair, beard and wrinkles would be a clue to the fact I'm old enough to buy the bottle of Old Speckled Hen thats in my shopping basket.


Its possible that it is a new member of staff who is being watched carefully and has to I.D a certain amount of people to show they are capable of doing so... So im told anyway. Thats how it was explained to me when I asked why after going into the same local store almost daily for six years I got ID`d for a tube of glue anyway.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2017)

The other half of last night's curry here. I figured that after staying up for most of the night, plus helping out my neighbour, I'd be too cream crackered to bother cooking. There is a lasagne ready meal in the freezer, but I'm saving that for next saturday.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2017)

I've got pork chop, potatoes, peas and carrots cooking as I type, the pork chop is over an inch thick.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> I've got pork chop, potatoes, peas and carrots cooking as I type, the pork chop is over an inch thick.



Neat :-) That's an epic chop


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Neat :-) That's an epic chop



We recon our butchers think I need feeding up, he usually comes up with meat thats nice and large for me.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> We recon our butchers think I need feeding up, he usually comes up with meat thats nice and large for me.



Was wondering if the chop was from the butcher. Even the premium supermarket ones are only 3/4 of an inch thick at best.

Mind, at the price I pay for chops, I'm not going to be too fussy...


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Was wondering if the chop was from the butcher. Even the premium supermarket ones are only 3/4 of an inch thick at best.
> 
> Mind, at the price I pay for chops, I'm not going to be too fussy...



We usually use the one in Coventry market.


----------



## summerdays (9 Jun 2017)

We are going to have a burger for tea, as a celebration that there is just one week left of GCSE's..... so a meal for youngest Summerling to enjoy! (He hates healthy).


----------



## postman (9 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> This morning I went downstairs to make my early morning coffee in bed,



I make mine in a mug.


----------



## potsy (9 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> We are going to have a burger for tea, as a celebration that there is just one week left of GCSE's..... so a meal for youngest Summerling to enjoy! (He hates healthy).


I like him


----------



## summerdays (9 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> I like him


He surprised me by putting green stuff (rocket) in the bun!!

Me... I had rocket, Brie, tomatoes, loads of olives in mine! And one filled me up


----------



## Speicher (9 Jun 2017)

This evening, after being in the garden until 8pm. So I had some Yorkshire Provender soup, as recommended by @User. It was accompanied by hot buttered toast. As it was the spicy Indian Vegetable one, I wondered if it would be betterer with some Naaaaaan bread.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jun 2017)

We've been out for a steak dinner.


----------



## lutonloony (9 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> This evening, after being in the garden until 8pm. So I had some Yorkshire Provender soup, as recommended by @User. It was accompanied by hot buttered toast. As it was the spicy Indian Vegetable one, I wondered if it would be betterer with some Naaaaaan bread.


Spicy Indian vegetable butter?


----------



## lutonloony (9 Jun 2017)

MIL visiting for long weekend. She wanted a visit to the casino tonight, I won £15, which whist not setting the world alight was better than the £20 loss I had budgeted for.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2017)

I went to Sonic, and got a chicken strip basket and some 'tater tots, with a frozen lemonade. I also got five pounds of chicken breasts for about $6 American,YS, over by the Jewel.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Got the B****r! It's out. If I didn't have one of those vibrating cutting tools I'd still be there struggling. The amount of sealer they used to bond it to the wall was ridiculous.
> I'm going to have a rest now.


Again Nah, it's quite common to use a couple of tubes of silicon to seal a bath properly it does not bond the bath in place. Problems arise if you don't use sufficient to do the job well, why skimp on something that's cheap. With a well fitted bath no silicon is visible after the tiling and if it is then the bath has been fitted by an amateur (whether they do it for a living or not)

Oh and another tip, *don't* use the cheapest silicon, you want the 30yr guarantee quality stuff and plenty of it after all who wants a bath that leaks if you splash any water up the tiles a couple of years after it has been fitted (the only way to fix that is to remove the bath and start again)


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jun 2017)

Well its damp and not very nice out..
Off to get a rail card today as we will be doing some days out...sod the driving


----------



## Katherine (10 Jun 2017)

So glad that I went for a ride yesterday!


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> Thats a first, I got asked for I D in Morrisons this morning! You would have thought the grey hair, beard and wrinkles would be a clue to the fact I'm old enough to buy the bottle of Old Speckled Hen thats in my shopping basket.



A while back a lady serving in M&S, eyes twinkling, asked if we had any id because we had a bottle of wine in our basket, we both saw the funny side and laughed along, their job must be quite tedious at times adding a bit of a giggle helps the day along. There was a story in the news a while ago when a retired gentleman was asked for id, he took offence and complained... we were not offend just took it in the humour it was meant.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2017)

It is nice and sunny here with a bit of a breeze blowing. I was just talking cycling theory with a postman. The theory being whether or not he will have enough energy for a cycle ride later this afternoon, I said that I was lumbered with bath time fun but that will be postponed for a while as I can hear the fairies knocking. We did talk about some of the cycle routes in our locality and a hill above Lacock where I used to fall off on the first bend due to a lack of momentum, he said that he could get as far as the Rising Sun pub which is a lot further up before giving up.


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2017)

Early fathers day present from our youngest


----------



## summerdays (10 Jun 2017)

Hmmm cloudy here and rain is nearby.... but my washing is almost dry.... hoping an extra 30 mins will do it!


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> This evening, after being in the garden until 8pm. So I had some Yorkshire Provender soup, as recommended by @User. It was accompanied by hot buttered toast. As it was the spicy Indian Vegetable one, I wondered if it would be betterer with some Naaaaaan bread.


Naan but the best for you Speicher!
The bracken on Claife Heights has shot up in the last week or two.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> Deleted my FB account...


It takes a couple of weeks to fully get rid of it. 
My fb went in the bin last Autumn.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2017)

I nearly cut the grass this morning


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I nearly cut the grass this morning



I cut the grass out the back this morning, still got the front to do


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I nearly cut the grass this morning



So close.....


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Raise the blades then.



Or lower them....


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2017)

My mate has bought a mountain bike from Halfords.Booked a ride for Thursday with him,down the Leeds and Liverpool tow path.Looking forward to it.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> So close.....


I might just nearly cut it tomorrow as well!


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I might just nearly cut it tomorrow as well!


I know the feeling,


View: https://youtu.be/AVsbqVJLFow


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2017)

Done the laundry this morning. Now going to sort out a friend's birthday cake before settling down to watch the footy.

Lexi has brought me half a mouse. Poppy didn't bring me the sky raisins she caught.


----------



## potsy (10 Jun 2017)

Not grass cutting weather here today, occasional spot of rain and very windy.


----------



## TVC (10 Jun 2017)

This afternoon I have hung the last new door in the house. I was drilling out the bore for the latch, the final hole and less than 10mm from full depth the electric drill gave out. It was a 40 year old B&D that I remember my dad buying and being very proud of when I was a kid. It gave him many years if service and I inherited it when he died. It has seen me through redoing every room in thr house and of late it has been getting a bit graunchy and the bearings had definitely gone. Today it just stopped forever. Farewell old chum, rust in peace.

On the upside, after a quick trip to B&Q, I have a shiny new drill which I hope will see me through the rest of my life.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jun 2017)

My right eye won't stop twitching.


----------



## summerdays (10 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> My right eye won't stop twitching.


Isn't that a sign you are tired?

I'm tired... mine keep wanting to close


----------



## HertzvanRental (10 Jun 2017)

I have returned from Wales!

Llanelli---------

Herne Bay---

I think I have made a wise decision!!


----------



## HertzvanRental (10 Jun 2017)

Tonight. Mrs v R has asked for a sophisticated salad.

Pickled eggs and rollmops may be involved!


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Isn't that a sign you are tired?
> 
> I'm tired... mine keep wanting to close



I am very tired and in need of a break.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This afternoon I have hung the last new door in the house. I was drilling out the bore for the latch, the final hole and less than 10mm from full depth the electric drill gave out. It was a 40 year old B&D that I remember my dad buying and being very proud of when I was a kid. It gave him many years if service and I inherited it when he died. It has seen me through redoing every room in thr house and of late it has been getting a bit graunchy and the bearings had definitely gone. Today it just stopped forever. Farewell old chum, rust in peace.
> 
> *On the upside, after a quick trip to B&Q, I have a shiny new drill which I hope will see me through the rest of my life.*


*
*
For now it only has to do a 10mm bore.

One day at a time sir, one day at a time.


----------



## HertzvanRental (10 Jun 2017)

User said:


> At the beer and cider festival. I'm having my first pint - Zulu Dawn
> 
> View attachment 356518


Is that some sort of ritual associated with @Hill Wimp ?


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2017)

We've spent a pleasant afternoon wandering round the shops in Dudley. Its very dark and windy here but its stayed dry, parts of the drive on the M6 were entertaining with the wind blowing the car around.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Jun 2017)

I applied for a replacement passport on the 1st June, it arrived today... 10day turnaround, not bad at all!

I look crap in the photo though... nothing new there!


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jun 2017)

In the supermarket this morning we were served by a lady we chat to when we go in, she commented about my sister shopping in there, I said I doubt it as she lives miles away, TVC pointed out we look nothing alike. Apparently there is another shopper who looks like me, spooky as at least 4 people have claimed to have seen me when I wasn't anywhere near


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2017)

User said:


> A pint of Portobello Star...
> 
> View attachment 356529



Bloody hell, they will run out of ale shortly.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jun 2017)

Under construction....eggs and beans to add....







And we're done....


----------



## HertzvanRental (10 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Under construction....eggs and beans to add....
> There is something intrinsically satisfying about an epicure!
> View attachment 356535
> 
> ...


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2017)

Well, it's bacon and eggs here tonight too. An excuse to make inroads into the job lot of cotswold legbar eggs I bought on YS in the Co-op on Tuesday.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's bacon and eggs here tonight too. An excuse to make inroads into the job lot of *cotswold legbar *eggs I bought on YS in the Co-op on Tuesday.



Fantastic eggs.

@potsy I knew you'd approve sir.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Fantastic eggs.



Yes, they are, though they don't come up on yellow sticker that often, which is why I bought the lot LOL... I normally get supplied with eggs by a friend who keeps chooks, but she didn't have any for me when I saw her last week.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Under construction....eggs and beans to add....
> 
> View attachment 356535
> 
> ...


Cor! 

I'm feeling a bit pi$$ed, I've had half a bottle of beer.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2017)

Argh,

MIL phones to say she's cold and the heating isn't on, and insisting it's not working.

It's about 25 degrees in the house - I just checked the web cam ! She's just asked the carer to fiddle with the heating - argh. She won't have it that we've checked !

I regularly check the web cam and it's always 24-27 degrees in the house - yep that hot. It's about 17/18 in ours..


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Under construction....eggs and beans to add....
> 
> View attachment 356535
> 
> ...


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Under construction....eggs and beans to add....
> 
> View attachment 356535
> 
> ...


For gods sake don't let @Vegan1 see that


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> For gods sake don't let @Vegan1 see that



Oh god, don't you start.

PS where is our fry up ?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> Oh god, don't you start.
> 
> PS where is our fry up ?


It may have been me that set him off with a post a couple of days ago in the Audax thread.

Pork Pies may have been mentioned too.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> For gods sake don't let @Vegan1 see that



"'tis but a mere flesh wound"

....well it was for the piggy....


----------



## Katherine (10 Jun 2017)

Whenever I watch a successful rugby kicked goal it always looks like they've missed, whatever camera angle they use.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> It may have been me that set him off with a post a couple of days ago in the Audax thread.
> 
> Pork Pies may have been mentioned too.



You did, you bugger...


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This afternoon I have hung the last new door in the house. I was drilling out the bore for the latch, the final hole and less than 10mm from full depth the electric drill gave out. It was a 40 year old B&D that I remember my dad buying and being very proud of when I was a kid. It gave him many years if service and I inherited it when he died. It has seen me through redoing every room in thr house and of late it has been getting a bit graunchy and the bearings had definitely gone. Today it just stopped forever. Farewell old chum, rust in peace.
> 
> On the upside, after a quick trip to B&Q, I have a shiny new drill which I hope will see me through the rest of my life.


Is it worn brushes or dirty commutator that has caused it to stop.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> You did, you bugger...


Whoops,


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2017)

I think we may have spotted a Salt Water Crocodile in our pond when we went up the garden earlier, either that or it was a Newt.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2017)

I have just fed the cats.

I enjoyed my fry-up... Thick slabs of Polish smoked bacon fried slowly to release the dripping and get the edges all crispy, then the eggs cooked in said dripping, piccolo tomatoes roasted in the oven with garlic oil, english muffins and a pot of tea.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2017)

Oh heck..

My wife has been editing a picture I have shared on our "one-drive" that was from late March last year - I'd gone for a gentle pootle on my bike after leaving hospital in January - I wasn't supposed to do anything.. she hasn't clocked the dates of the photos... phew.


----------



## potsy (10 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> Oh heck..
> 
> My wife has been editing a picture I have shared on our "one-drive" that was from late March last year - I'd gone for a gentle pootle on my bike after leaving hospital in January - I wasn't supposed to do anything.. she hasn't clocked the dates of the photos... phew.


How much for my silence?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have just fed the cats.
> 
> I enjoyed my fry-up... Thick slabs of Polish smoked bacon fried slowly to release the dripping and get the edges all crispy, then the eggs cooked in said dripping, piccolo tomatoes roasted in the oven with garlic oil, english muffins and a pot of tea.


Ssshhh, you might upset people I'm not supposed to mention,( I said it once but I think I got away with it)


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Ssshhh, you might upset people I'm not supposed to mention,( I said it once but I think I got away with it)



Okeees, I will attempt to keep stum xxx


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2017)

Morning, it is sunny here at the moment with quite a bit of grey cloud around.
I'm off to make another drink.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2017)

Look I've managed to get photographic proof of our Salt Water Crocodile, It's absolutely huge when compared with the tadpoles and the water snails.


----------



## summerdays (11 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Look I've managed to get photographic proof of our Salt Water Crocodile, It's absolutely huge when compared with the tadpoles and the water snails.
> View attachment 356603


Is that a Smooth Croc? I've got the Palmate Croc in my new pond!

I love watching them glide around then suddenly put on a burst of energy!


----------



## perplexed (11 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Is that a Smooth Croc? I've got the Palmate Croc in my new pond!
> 
> I love watching them glide around then suddenly put on a burst of energy!



What, like Chris Froome?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Is that a Smooth Croc? I've got the Palmate Croc in my new pond!
> 
> I love watching them glide around then suddenly put on a burst of energy!


We think it is a Palmate, it's the first time we have actually seen one. A year or so ago I thought I might have seen a tail slithering between some plants but I couldn't be too sure. It is nice to have actually seen one.
I'm now waiting for signs of Dragonfly larvae to emerge, I haven't seen any swimming around but then our pond is rather full of plants.


----------



## summerdays (11 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> We think it is a Palmate, it's the first time we have actually seen one. A year or so ago I thought I might have seen a tail slithering between some plants but I couldn't be too sure. It is nice to have actually seen one.
> I'm now waiting for signs of Dragonfly larvae to emerge, I haven't seen any swimming around but then our pond is rather full of plants.


The bits I've seen online when trying to identify mine were that the tail of the male ends in a little filament (which I've seen), and the back feet are webbed...


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> The bits I've seen online when trying to identify mine were that the tail of the male ends in a little filament (which I've seen), and the back feet are webbed...


Oh dear! I'm now going to have get all my books out on Salt Water Crocs and find out what variety it is.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jun 2017)

Update. Temperature in MIL's lounge is 27c at 8am. Hot hot hot. Pain in the bum she is


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2017)

So it could now be a Common Salt Water Croc as it seems to be pointing 2 fingers/ toes at the back. We accept any riff raff around here.


----------



## mybike (11 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> On the upside, after a quick trip to B&Q, I have a shiny new drill which I hope will see me through the rest of my life.



Unlikely I suspect.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jun 2017)

My pond is a green mess.. @Illaveago 
Barly straw and a shock treatment have failed so far...


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jun 2017)

Tamoxifen for breakfast..ill try this for 2 weeks before i try an injection to calm this shoulder down.


----------



## TVC (11 Jun 2017)

Morning, time to prep for the pub ride. Just 14 miles today at a slow pace to keep the chatting going.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> My pond is a green mess.. @Illaveago
> Barly straw and a shock treatment have failed so far...


We only put rain water in our pond from our water butts so as to maintain it's acidity level as in our previous pond was full of pond weed.


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2017)

Sat in the Wistow cafe, its been a fast and easy ride out, I recon I'm in for a hard ride home.


----------



## tyred (11 Jun 2017)

I've had kippers for breakfast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2017)

tyred said:


> I've had kippers for breakfast.


You, kippers?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Is that a second one disappearing just to the left? I see tail and toes.


I'm not sure but I think it may be pond debris or a tail of a tadpole. I've been up to see if it was there again but at the moment it wasn't showing. It was very wary and shot off when my wife tried to photograph it.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2017)

I sometimes see slow worms in my garden. Which is very strange. They are not a worm and they are certainly not slow. 

I like lizards. That is, the reptile variety, not ones like Sargeant Troy in last night's "Far from the Madding Crowd". I also like Eddie Izzard, but I digress.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Jun 2017)

N-1 
I now have a recumbent-shaped gap in the BikeCave, and some extra pennies in my bank.
Must be time to go for a ride!


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> N-1
> I now have a recumbent-shaped gap in the BikeCave, and some extra pennies in my bank.
> Must be time to go for a ride!




Try not to spend it all on bacon butties and cake!


----------



## midlife (11 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> Tamoxifen for breakfast..ill try this for 2 weeks before i try an injection to calm this shoulder down.



Tamoxifen?

Juvenile starlings have taken over my bird feeders 

Shaun


----------



## potsy (11 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Juvenile starlings have taken over my bird feeders


My feeders have been unusually quiet the last few days, more worrying is my pair of blackbirds seem to have vanished, missing their antics in the bird bath already.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> Try not to spend it all on bacon butties and cake!


I'll do my best...
Although, if I got rid of another few bikes, the ones I don't ride much / ever, I could invest in an electric bike for my commute.
*plottens*


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> I'll do my best...
> Although, if I got rid of another few bikes, the ones I don't ride much / ever, I could invest in an electric bike for my commute.
> *plottens*



The thick plottens. 

Oh  not that you are thick or anything, it was one of my Father's hexpressions. 



Have you seen or heard about the G Tech lectric Bike?
I have got one of their cordless vacuum cleaners.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Jun 2017)

Hmmm. Could I clean the house up by cycling around it, and how does that work for stairs?

I think I'd either get a second-hand one, or a kit of some sort and mount it onto one of my less-used bikes. With the legislation around e-bikes changing regularly, it's probably worth creating some obfuscation about the date of manufacture. That's if I get one at all. I'm really trying to reduce the fleet, so getting another bike is a less-than-obvious way of achieving that!


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2017)

To do the stairs, you make sure that you are behind Chris Froome.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Look I've managed to get photographic proof of our Salt Water Crocodile, It's absolutely huge when compared with the tadpoles and the water snails.
> View attachment 356603


Alligator, the eyes are placed abeam on the head, not topside as with the crocodile.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Jun 2017)

Do I make a start on the 2 custom-request tea cosies I took an order for yesterday or do I clean and start to dismantle my bike in readiness for its shiny new derailleur? Third option is to play Word Battle for half an hour....


----------



## postman (11 Jun 2017)

Time to clean my mountain bike,can't go out with my mate on his new bike,with mine not looking polished.See you all later.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Jun 2017)

Not much sun today but a lot of wind so 1st lot of washing is in and the second lot on the line. I also removed tatty bits of wet tissue, nothing had pockets


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2017)

Thats another ride completed with a liberal dose of rule 9, I'll be glad when this blustery wind dies down. Now whilst I enjoyed the fast and easy wind assisted ride out to Wistow the ride home was not fun, just slow and plain hard graft. Thats 60 miles covered and another hard ride done.

http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Beware of second-hand, people are often selling them because they are so unfeasibly heavy. The best ones I have seen are front-wheel conversions on someone's favourite old bike - that's kept several people I know cycling when age or ill-health was making it increasingly difficult (not just laziness ).


+1 for fitting a kit to the front wheel of a favourite bike, rigid steel MTB would be my choice.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Do I make a start on the 2 custom-request tea cosies I took an order for yesterday or do I clean and start to dismantle my bike in readiness for its shiny new derailleur? Third option is to play Word Battle for half an hour....


Humph. Option 4 turned out to be collect all the hedge cuttings as Mr Hop cut all the hedges. I haven't finished yet


----------



## postman (11 Jun 2017)

We have a World Triathalon passing the end of our street.so nobody can get out by car.Mrs Postman parked the car in Headingley overnight,then walked to church this morning.Then went on to Ilkey at lunchtime.I was not going to walk anywhere today apart from Sainsbugs for our steak, for tea.Watched football well done England lads.cleaned mountain bike then did 30 mins on turbo.Then had lunch.A lovely day.


----------



## summerdays (11 Jun 2017)

I think I've got baby Crocs.... @Illaveago


----------



## summerdays (11 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> My pond is a green mess.. @Illaveago
> Barly straw and a shock treatment have failed so far...


I'm using some liquid barley straw and so far it's worked to clear the majority of the green sludge.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jun 2017)

A short break in between clearing the gutters.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Jun 2017)

I've just changed the batteries in my rear light.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I think I've got baby Crocs.... @Illaveago
> View attachment 356664


The snout shape leads me to think alligator, as does the overall color.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> When I had lots of hedges, before I moved, I solved my annual dread of the chore of cutting them by paying someone to do them. It wasn't that expensive, took half a day at most (whereas it would take me weeks a bit at a time), and they took all the trimmings away as well so no trips to the tip. Worth every penny.


We burn our trimmings. I shall catch up on bonfiring tomorrow probably. We now have a much bigger mountain than we started the day with


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Here are 3 of mine reacting to the news of May's 'Strong and Stable' failure,
> View attachment 356273


No surprise, the power cable has become detached.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Jun 2017)

User said:


> The Saint-Estephe is lush...


It's one of my faves :-)


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I think I've got baby Crocs.... @Illaveago
> View attachment 356664


Is that what they look like? I was wondering, I've never seen any before.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2017)

I haven't done much playing with the bath today, I think I may have pulled a miniscule in my back. It would have been nice to have a hot bath to relax in.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jun 2017)

Naproxen for tea...i think i quoted the breast cancer tamoxifen earlier..lol..not that


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> Tamoxifen for breakfast..ill try this for 2 weeks before i try an injection to calm this shoulder down.



Lol i do get confused...naproxen


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I haven't done much playing with the bath today, I think I may have pulled a miniscule in my back. It would have been nice to have a hot bath to relax in.



Miniscule? How small are your muscles?


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jun 2017)

I seem to have caught the sun today, i now have a topped up tan.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Oh dear! I used to hate it when my neighbour did that. I think it's rather antisocial, but perhaps you haven't got any neighbours.


Not really. We live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Not really. We live in the middle of nowhere.


Also known as Norfolk.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> No surprise, the power cable has become detached.....


They're a 'power sharing trio'


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Not really. We live in the middle of nowhere.


Yes and it's gorgeous.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jun 2017)

I am ordering a harness for Sasha the cat. The plan is that she can come with us on some of our caravan trips. 

Could be interesting.


----------



## tyred (11 Jun 2017)

12km hike in wind and rain. Blows away the cobwebs let's me know I'm alive and that there is a hole in my boots.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jun 2017)

CarlP said:


> A short break in between clearing the gutters.



Euphemism....?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> No surprise, the power cable has become detached.....


I thought they were rechargeable.


----------



## potsy (11 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am ordering a harness for Sasha the cat. The plan is that she can come with us on some of our caravan trips.
> 
> Could be interesting.


Pictures of your wounds will be needed.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Or, even better, Foodie's


I suppose he could injure himself running off to hide.


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2017)

Enjoying some of my early Fathers day presents


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Pictures of your wounds will be needed.


Have faith.

She loves us


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I suppose he could injure himself running off to hide.


He has to hold her whilst I measure her up


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He has to hold her whilst I measure her up


Measuring, yep most cats will be OK with that,

Fitting the harness.


----------



## tyred (11 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> Enjoying some of my early Fathers day presents
> 
> 
> View attachment 356756



You nearly gave me a heart attack until I re-read your post and spotted the "early" part. I thought i had forgotten father's day!


----------



## mybike (11 Jun 2017)

mybike said:


> In other news, the son of a cousin has broken his ankle after a pedal came off. I've suggested he needs to learn to pedal with one foot



Apparently Brompton are repairing his bike under warranty, but have said he is a high use customer & the bike is showing lots of wear & tear.


----------



## TVC (11 Jun 2017)

We won the pub quiz tonight. The prize was beer, such a shame.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2017)

Quiet-ish Sunday here chez Casa Reynard.

Got up, put the laundry on and had brekkie while watching the footy. Then got a tomato sauce and meatballs started in the slow cooker. Switched over to the Touring Cars for race 1, then back to the football. After the footy, retrieved laundry and hung it out. Had lunch. Then switched back to the BTCC coverage for the rest of the afternoon. As soon as the third BTCC race was over, went to visit my friend whose birthday it was today. Took her card, a bunch of flowers and a box of home made rocky road. Replaced the light tube in her garage. Came home in time for the Canadian GP, and consumed spaghetti and meatballs while listening to that on the radio. Am now watching the highlights on the TV with a brew and a slice of cake.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Quiet-ish Sunday here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Got up, put the laundry on and had brekkie while watching the footy. Then got a tomato sauce and meatballs started in the slow cooker. Switched over to the Touring Cars for race 1, then back to the football. After the footy, retrieved laundry and hung it out. Had lunch. Then switched back to the BTCC coverage for the rest of the afternoon. As soon as the third BTCC race was over, went to visit my friend whose birthday it was today. Took her card, a bunch of flowers and a box of home made rocky road. Replaced the light tube in her garage. Came home in time for the Canadian GP, and consumed spaghetti and meatballs while listening to that on the radio. Am now watching the highlights on the TV with a brew and a slice of cake.


Hypermondaine here too. Though I did take one rubbish bag down to the bin. And watched a bit of people riding bikes. I even did 8 stationary turbo miles while I was watching.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hypermondaine here too. Though I did take one rubbish bag down to the bin. And watched a bit of people riding bikes. I even did 8 stationary turbo miles while I was watching.



Oh, and a friend also kept me updated on the MotoGP as well. We like different riders but hate the same one LOL


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I suppose he could injure himself running off to hide.


Running? Oh no no no.....


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Running? Oh no no no.....


Skulking off quietly?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2017)

Morning, I think I'm going to take it easy today, I had a painful night and had to roll out of bed. I feel sorry for people who have to suffer pain every day, at least I know that it is temporary.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, I think I'm going to take it easy today, I had a painful night and had to roll out of bed. I feel sorry for people who have to suffer pain every day, at least I know that it is temporary.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2017)

My back is feeling a bit better, I've taken a couple of parrots. I've fed and watered the birds, watered the pond a bit, no sign of crocs and the cat biscuits and meal worms that I sprinkled around the Hedgehog nest have disappeared. I'm not sure who was responsible.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Skulking off quietly?


----------



## mybike (12 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am ordering a harness for Sasha the cat. The plan is that she can come with us on some of our caravan trips.
> 
> Could be interesting.



Sounds good, she can be attached to the back.


----------



## potsy (12 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I have found the missing charger for my shaver. I put it in a shoe when we were away on tour last September and I haven't worn them since.


How long is your beard?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2017)

I've just been up to the bathroom, mixed up some non stick cement slapped it on the wall and scraped it back up off the floor. We don't know if we are going to have to replace all of the tiles as we are hoping to just remove them up to a tile border, but they appear to be Klingon's and want to stay stuck to one another or break the one above.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jun 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Hmmm. Could I clean the house up by cycling around it, and how does that work for stairs?



What about sailing and cycling, as demonstrated in the America's Cup? You could cycle across the Atlantic

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sailing/...ricas-cup-defenders-copy-kiwis-surprise-move/


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Jun 2017)

And why would I want to do that?
It's bad enough living on the same planet as Trump, without deliberately sharing a continent too...
Anyway, I've been on an Americas Cup boat, albeit one of a previous generation . It was


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Jun 2017)

Today I am mostly getting plastered, and not in a good way.
I'll probably get skimmed later, and sparked in a day or so.
We have builders in.
After that's done, I have loads of painting to do (joy and delight) and then a load of laminate to lay.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Jun 2017)

No, don't bloody 'Like' it!
I don't like it, so I don't see why anyone else should!
[/rant]

Seriously, I shall be pleased and satisfied when it's all done.
Finding and project managing window fitters, plasterers, and electricians, and working out which bits I can do myself (painting and laying laminate) is not my idea of happy fun times. The cost savings were well worth it though - we'll end up with a fully rewired, redecorated and refloored 26' by 15' home office / workspace for well under £6000, according to the spreadsheet.
I've still got a stud wall to build as well. Need to at least get the base plates in before I lay the floor...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2017)

I just bought 2 pineapples for a quid from Lewisham market. I just weighed them: 2.8kg. I pity those poor Costa Rican farmers. They must get hardly anything for their fruit.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Jun 2017)

I've had to relocate my stuff to our new bathroom. I'm feeling discombobulated


----------



## potsy (12 Jun 2017)

I seem to have an orange plastic bone balancing on my trainer, this can only mean one thing...








A visit to the daftest dog in Stockport. .


----------



## summerdays (12 Jun 2017)

Don't ask me how but I set off and then fell off my bike spectacularly within about a meter!! I ended up on my back with my belongings strewn across the road. A nice man came to check I was ok! Which I am, just a little confused quite how it happened! (And bruised/grazed down my right hand side!)


----------



## postman (12 Jun 2017)

I need to get out more.We have been to Manchester to move some stuff for our Son.He is home for the summer.So the car was full,me and him had to come back by train.First tickets out of a self service machine he did that,or we would have still been there if i had to do it.Mum and dad paid.Arrive Leeds leave train walk out and an Uber cab is waiting for us,all ordered by son from his phone and paid for by him.I am a dinosaur,technology is too fast for me.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Don't ask me how but I set off and then fell off my bike spectacularly within about a meter!! I ended up on my back with my belongings strewn across the road. A nice man came to check I was ok! Which I am, just a little confused quite how it happened! (And bruised/grazed down my right hand side!)


Oh dear! Have a nice cup of tea and a rest for now.


----------



## postman (12 Jun 2017)

My cycling buddy has cancelled our ride for Thursday,so i will weather permitting go out by myself or leave it till Friday,i do fancy the canal ride.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2017)

postman said:


> I need to get out more.We have been to Manchester to move some stuff for our Son.He is home for the summer.So the car was full,me and him had to come back by train.First tickets out of a self service machine he did that,or we would have still been there if i had to do it.Mum and dad paid.Arrive Leeds leave train walk out and an Uber cab is waiting for us,all ordered by son from his phone and paid for by him.I am a dinosaur,technology is too fast for me.


Ah! But look what happened to company that tries to fly people to places.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2017)

I haven't yet decided which day I'll pop down to Weston Super Air Day, I'll have to see what the weather peeps say is the best day.


----------



## potsy (12 Jun 2017)

Earlier I was 'face timing' 

I think it involved i-phones and Internet magic, but it meant I could wave at my little Great Niece from the safety of another town


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Don't ask me how but I set off and then fell off my bike spectacularly within about a meter!! I ended up on my back with my belongings strewn across the road. A nice man came to check I was ok! Which I am, just a little confused quite how it happened! (And bruised/grazed down my right hand side!)


----------



## TVC (12 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Earlier I was 'face timing'
> 
> I think it involved i-phones and Internet magic, but it meant I could wave at my little Great Niece from the safety of another town


To be honest Potsy, we all feel safer when you're in another town


----------



## summerdays (12 Jun 2017)

My day gets better and better.... I decided to go in the quail cage to chat to them, and collect eggs, try to bribe them with meal worms etc. Mr Summerdays, stuck his head around the door, took the eggs them went back to his PC (at the front of the house). 

Eventually I decided to leave, only to discover my idiot husband had shot the bolt home!! Lots of shouting (including statements about how stupid husbands could be), eventually attracted the attention of youngest summerling! Mr Summerdays is now being nice to me


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am ordering a harness for Sasha the cat. The plan is that she can come with us on some of our caravan trips.
> 
> Could be interesting.



I have friends in the cat fancy who take their cats camping / caravaning. One lot have a caravan and eight Nebelungs and the other lot go camping and have two NFC and two Sphynx. 

I sometimes take a cat shopping with me - I have one of those doggy shoulder bags plus a lead and harness. Last year I took Lexi to a wedding, whereby she insisted on photobombing the photos at the reception LOL.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Don't ask me how but I set off and then fell off my bike spectacularly within about a meter!! I ended up on my back with my belongings strewn across the road. A nice man came to check I was ok! Which I am, just a little confused quite how it happened! (And bruised/grazed down my right hand side!)



Ouchie xxx


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2017)

Went to the post office by bike this morning. 

Went yellow stickering this afternoon. There wasn't much, but I got paid to take away some coleslaw.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jun 2017)

Kevin the slow starter hop bine has finally woken up and emerged into the light.





and a cutie shot of Sasha who is helping in the garden.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2017)

Sasha is a pretty kitty


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jun 2017)

I've just got back from a little shopping expedition. I bought a wind chime,some bronze acrylic paint and a frying pan.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Sasha is a pretty kitty


She certainly is


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jun 2017)

I am having an Emmerdale fest. It's my one TV vice and I am still catching up from whilst we were on holiday.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Don't ask me how but I set off and then fell off my bike spectacularly within about a meter!! I ended up on my back with my belongings strewn across the road. A nice man came to check I was ok! Which I am, just a little confused quite how it happened! (And bruised/grazed down my right hand side!)


----------



## GM (12 Jun 2017)

For the last 3 or so days my limited internet use has been taken up by reading the posts in the Politics thread. Wow, I think I need another beer!


----------



## GM (12 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Don't ask me how but I set off and then fell off my bike spectacularly within about a meter!! I ended up on my back with my belongings strewn across the road. A nice man came to check I was ok! Which I am, just a little confused quite how it happened! (And bruised/grazed down my right hand side!)



Ouch!


----------



## potsy (12 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am having an Emmerdale fest. It's my one TV vice and I am still catching up from whilst we were on holiday.



Oh dear 

I am slowly catching up with the Archers, it's nearly March in Ambridge now


----------



## GM (12 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> My day gets better and better.... I decided to go in the quail cage to chat to them, and collect eggs, try to bribe them with meal worms etc. Mr Summerdays, stuck his head around the door, took the eggs them went back to his PC (at the front of the house).
> 
> Eventually I decided to leave, only to discover my idiot husband had shot the bolt home!! Lots of shouting (including statements about how stupid husbands could be), eventually attracted the attention of youngest summerling! Mr Summerdays is now being nice to me


----------



## hopless500 (12 Jun 2017)

Tonight Ivan is fascinated by snow leopards.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Don't ask me how but I set off and then fell off my bike spectacularly within about a meter!! I ended up on my back with my belongings strewn across the road. A nice man came to check I was ok! Which I am, just a little confused quite how it happened! (And bruised/grazed down my right hand side!)


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jun 2017)

Sasha has been leaping about trying to catch a fly. Henry was rather good at it so I think she is missing him and now realises how useful he was.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sasha has been leaping about trying to catch a fly. Henry was rather good at it so I think she is missing him and now realises how useful he was.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just got back from a little shopping expedition. I bought a wind chime,some bronze acrylic paint and a frying pan.


No kettle!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2017)

That damn Google calendar has just reminded me to vote for about the 10th time. Isn't it just a tad late?


----------



## summerdays (12 Jun 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That damn Google calendar has just reminded me to vote for about the 10th time. Isn't it just a tad late?


It's getting in early for the next one....


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sasha has been leaping about trying to catch a fly. Henry was rather good at it so I think she is missing him and now realises how useful he was.



Poppy is the expurrt sky raisin catcher here chez Casa Reynard


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2017)

A few weeks ago I revarnished our front door and decided to do the rest of the wood work. Since then every time I tried to start it we had bad weather, today I finally got the job done. I've also got the grass out the front cut and the gardens tidied.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2017)

Am just tucking into a slice of passion fruit cheesecake


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jun 2017)

I'm sat here looking at my new glow in the dark crescent and stars wind chime and my palm tree, imagining i'm on a desert island.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2017)

There was a Hedgehog on patrol a few minutes ago when I went out so I gave it a few cat biscuits. I'm not sure if it was the same one from the nest as it looked a bit small. But there must be at least 2 in the area.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Also known as Norfolk.


"your father is your brother....your sister is your mother"...


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Don't ask me how but I set off and then fell off my bike spectacularly within about a meter!! I ended up on my back with my belongings strewn across the road. A nice man came to check I was ok! Which I am, just a little confused quite how it happened! (And bruised/grazed down my right hand side!)


Oops! Oh dear! Ouchy! 
Hope you are not too sore.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am having an Emmerdale fest. It's my one TV vice and I am still catching up from whilst we were on holiday.


_Portlandia_, here.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2017)

Morning, it is sunny here with some cloud that looks like a sandy beach after the tide has gone out, it's full of ripples.


----------



## TVC (13 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Very nice morning here. I may try and get a ride in later.


TMI


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> "your father is your brother....your sister is your mother"...


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jun 2017)

Gorgeous morning on the beach. I'm in my recliner garden chair listening to the birds chattering and topping up my tan.


----------



## mybike (13 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Some say too long.



Some say not long enough.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Jun 2017)

Mmm... mountains!  I'm looking forward to riding up some big ones in 1.5 weeks. In the meantime, I saw this film trailer for an upcoming film dedicated to mountains:


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2017)

There are a load of roof builder type peeps around at the moment and asked if we could move our car just in case something went slippy slidy, oops, crash , sorry!
Gwen was being strange again this morning yelling her head off for no apparent reason, she came down stairs and yelled at me before laying on her side next to my wife's handbag. I thought that it might do my back some good to lay on the floor so I joined her to give her a stroke, she was soon crawling along sideways the way that cat's seem to do. If her yelling was just attention seeking I wish she would do it in more convenient places.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jun 2017)

We have Google cricket game over here today. 14 the best I can do so far.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2017)

My wife and I enjoyed a cup of tea quicker than we expected. I made 2 hot drinks and took them up the garden so that we could sit by the pond, have a rest and watch the wildlife. I put both cups on the table and sat down, Schrodie wanted to sit on my lap so I let him, his next move was to climb onto the table. Down went the edge of the table where he was catapulting both drinks into the air and onto the ground. I went and made some more drinks and we sat and watched the activity. Damsel flies, tadpoles and the Croc showed up again briefly before hiding under some plants.
The Hedgehog started stiring, we think it was getting hot so we have placed a cardboard box over the nest to give some shade.


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Jun 2017)

A very pleasant lunch with friends.

Oh, I also learnt that I need a new hip!!

A terrible fate to fall on one so young!

( This news had nothing to do with the lunch!)


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> A very pleasant lunch with friends.
> 
> Oh, I also learnt that I need a new hip!!
> 
> ...



Hope you don't have to wait too long to get it, so you can enjoy being more active again.


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it is sunny here with some cloud that looks like a sandy beach after the tide has gone out, it's full of ripples.



What a poetic description! I can just imagine those clouds. 



Gravity Aided said:


> We have Google cricket game over here today. 14 the best I can do so far.



Our friends were vying with each other over who could get a century first, it got much harder the higher the score.


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Jun 2017)

Katherine said:


> Hope you don't have to wait too long to get it, so you can enjoy being more active again.


Thank you, fair lady.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jun 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> A very pleasant lunch with friends.
> 
> Oh, I also learnt that I need a new hip!!
> 
> ...


Nooo I have trouble enough keeping up with you now


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Jun 2017)

On my way home I witnessed 2 knuckle-dragging morons driving in different directions, both failed to stop at red lights and only just missed each other.


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Nooo I have trouble enough keeping up with you now


Dear lady, I shall wait for you forever!!


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2017)

This morning I scrabbled about on the loft for the parental unit. She wanted more thread for her crochet project. Found enough of what she wanted for her to complete what she's doing. I needed to de-cobweb myself afterwards. 

Had the prawns that I picked up yesterday on YS for lunch. Shared them with the girls. As you do.  Lexi especially, is very partial to prawns.

Popped over to the Co-op to nail down final reductions. Spoke to the lady who does them most days and learnt a lot. Picked up two packs of gorgonzola for 60p a pack, two Grasmere Farms chicken and ham pies at 56p each, a tray of boned chicken thighs for 95p, a tray of oven ready triple cooked chips for 50p and a bag of watercress for 25p.  I didn't get paid to take anything away today. 

Next on the agenda was a nice ride - managed 21 miles in the early evening sunshine, including climbing the horrible Mill Hill at 18 miles.  But that made tonight's fish and chip supper taste absolutely wonderful.

I have an individual bakewell tart for later.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Jun 2017)

We've cycled to the pub. We are later home than intended. I may have said I'll give Alpe D"Huez a go. As in, you book it, I'll try 
Alcohol is the work of the devil


----------



## summerdays (13 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> We've cycled to the pub. We are later home than intended. I may have said I'll give Alpe D"Huez a go. As in, you book it, I'll try
> Alcohol is the work of the devil


But hopefully the other person had so much alcohol that they won't remember.....


----------



## hopless500 (13 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> But hopefully the other person had so much alcohol that they won't remember.....



No chance!!!


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jun 2017)

Kizzy has decided I'm not comfortable enough so is trying to 'plump' me into a more comfy bed.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Kizzy has decided I'm not comfortable enough so is trying to 'plump' me into a more comfy bed.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> We've cycled to the pub. We are later home than intended. I may have said I'll give Alpe D"Huez a go. As in, you book it, I'll try
> Alcohol is the work of the devil



Well, from where I'm sat, being teetotal has a distinct advantage...


----------



## hopless500 (13 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Well, from where I'm sat, being teetotal has a distinct advantage...


My problem is that I REALLY like going downhill


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My problem is that I REALLY like going downhill



Me too,

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.....!!


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My problem is that I REALLY like going downhill



Who doesn't?  It's the going uphill that I have problems with.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jun 2017)

It was 32 degrees C in the loft. Productivity suffered.


----------



## summerdays (14 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My problem is that I REALLY like going downhill


My problem would be that to go downhill you somehow need to get to the top of the hill....  that bit seems a bit unrealistic unless you mean someone drives you to the top


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Jun 2017)

I cycled through the spiritual home of sticky toffee pudding today.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2017)

slowmotion said:


> It was 32 degrees C in the loft. Productivity suffered.



Sympathies. I had to scrabble about on the loft today too.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I ride with a fair few who don't appear to enjoy going downhill as much as one would expect.



Ooooooeeeeerrrr......... 

I am something of a slow cyclist. Going downhill gets me up to a more respectable speed.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ooooooeeeeerrrr.........
> 
> I am something of a slow cyclist. Going downhill gets me up to a more respectable speed.



Depends, off road downhill is a different kettle of fish with big boulders/roots threatening to stop your front wheel and launch you down the track. Tarmac down hill is to be embraced. whoosh.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> My problem would be that to go downhill you somehow need to get to the top of the hill....  that bit seems a bit unrealistic unless you mean someone drives you to the top



Bike Park Wales, Fort William or Antur Stiniog - you get uplifts on ski gondolas or in a van. The fear is the downhill not the up ! Not for me.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2017)

Morning, Schrodie was helping me put the bird food out this morning. He knows that it's his main job to make sure they don't steal it.


----------



## summerdays (14 Jun 2017)

If you haven't already left your house, now is the time to reconsider what you are wearing.... its HOT out there!!! Too hot already and it's only going to get hotter, the sort of day you want 2 water bottles, sunscreen and a day off!!! (I wish)


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> If you haven't already left your house, now is the time to reconsider what you are wearing.... its HOT out there!!! Too hot already and it's only going to get hotter, the sort of day you want 2 water bottles, sunscreen and a day off!!! (I wish)



I have a swimming lesson this morning, and an afternoon down the club, its looking like a bike ride would be a better idea.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2017)

I was having a meeting with the management this morning and it appears that the border of tiles that I have carefully saved from damage and have left in place, She doesn't like and wants to replace them.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2017)

Thanks for the heat wave warning. My wife has just been in and shown me a video of the baby Hedgehog moving around so in the event that it is going to get hotter I have been making a large cardboard shelter to go over the top to try to insulate it. I have cut large holes in the sides to allow air to flow through and placed a carpet over the top.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> If you haven't already left your house, now is the time to reconsider what you are wearing.... its HOT out there!!! Too hot already and it's only going to get hotter, the sort of day you want 2 water bottles, sunscreen and a day off!!! (I wish)


The sun has hidden behind the clouds for all of my 17 mile commute in. It has very kindly come out from behind the clouds literally as I pulled up outside the office


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> We've cycled to the pub. We are later home than intended. I may have said I'll give Alpe D"Huez a go. As in, you book it, I'll try
> Alcohol is the work of the devil


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


>


You never know, I may get a new bike out of it. We think I may need more gears


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jun 2017)

Our new buyer baked a lemon cake last night and brought it in today


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2017)

User said:


> You really are banging your head against the wall this morning.


Well a hammer and chisel actually. I've stopped for a while now, my hands and arms are shaking from the impact. At least all of wrong tiles are now off. We have now got to decide what to put back on.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Well played madam!
> 
> Mr R didn't cringe when I mooted getting a new bike through Cycle to Work if I stay with my current employer...


There has been some oblique talk of a recumbency for me, going forward. We'll see what the surgeon says. Selling the current fleet would be a daunting task.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2017)

At swimming this morning they had me take of the floatation belt I've been wearing, so I've now managed to swim half a width without assistance for the first time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Always a tricky one.


Bring forth the sheep entrails.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> At swimming this morning they had me take of the floatation belt I've been wearing, so I've now managed to swim half a width without assistance for the first time.





fossyant said:


> Depends, off road downhill is a different kettle of fish with big boulders/roots threatening to stop your front wheel and launch you down the track. Tarmac down hill is to be embraced. whoosh.



I'm more a fan of the latter as opposed to the former  Besides, my only working bike is a roadie.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> I'm more a fan of the latter as opposed to the former  Besides, my only working bike is a roadie.



I'm 65 and not a fan of water, I did badly when they tried to teach me to swim as a small boy. Now I'm retired I have time to try again, to over come my dislike of water and finally learn to swim, its been a major challenge and I've done well so far.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Have you managed to go out of your depth, Dave? That's the bit that I just can't do, ever, it makes me panic. Like you I had bad experiences being 'taught' to swim when I was at school, and have never really been able to get to grips with it since.



Not yet, I have to reach a set standard before they will let me, I'm not looking forward to it but I will if they let me. There was a school class in before our class and I was watching the school children doing there first time at the deep end, they are well organised when they do that.


----------



## summerdays (14 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Thanks. I cycle with an adult swimming teacher, and she is insistent that she has never had a failure. I'm not at all convinced that I wouldn't be her first, or even whether I want to bother trying to be honest.


Whilst you might never be a convert to swimming (it's not my favourite hobby either), it is one of those useful skills to be able to float and be calm in the water. Why not give it a go and see if she is right..... or prove her wrong (one of my friends is a swimming instructor too and loves the water but not bikes.... I can't convince her that they are brilliant!)


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2017)

Mrs. GA is a brilliant swimmer, haven't seen her near a bicycle since she was about 22. At that time, she walked her Schwinn Stingray Fairlady into the garage when we moved. I had to borrow it once to get to work.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Whilst you might never be a convert to swimming (it's not my favourite hobby either), it is one of those useful skills to be able to float and be calm in the water. Why not give it a go and see if she is right..... or prove her wrong (one of my friends is a swimming instructor too and loves the water but not bikes.... I can't convince her that they are brilliant!)



Yes, one of the things that has been hard to learn is being calm in the water, I was doing one of our floating exercises this morning and was pleased with the way I calmly sorted it out when it went wrong.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm 65 and not a fan of water, I did badly when they tried to teach me to swim as a small boy. Now I'm retired I have time to try again, to over come my dislike of water and finally learn to swim, its been a major challenge and I've done well so far.


Same here, 'drowned' twice (dragged out of the water and pumped out) as a young child.


----------



## postman (14 Jun 2017)

All the things i am useless at my two kids are brilliant at.So glad.

Now i have just gone looking for my camera charger ,photos tomorrow,in my drawer.Guess what i found still in it's cellophane wrapper, yes a 26 x 1.5 inner tube,forgot i had it.So a brand new spare for the ride on Thursday,just incase the puncture fairy hits me.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Same here, 'drowned' twice (dragged out of the water and pumped out) as a young child.



An orrible experience, I can fully understand you being reluctant to go back in the water. It happened to one of our neighbours once when she was a child and she's the same.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Same here, 'drowned' twice (dragged out of the water and pumped out) as a young child.


Sounds horrible. If that had happened to me, I'd never have gone near the water. As it stands, I'm one of the few people I know of capable of sailing(I don't have a boat) that can also swim. I had swimming lessons from when I was a toddler, as is traditional over here.


----------



## TVC (14 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> Yes, one of the things that has been hard to learn is being calm in the water, I was doing one of our floating exercises this morning and was pleased with the way I calmly sorted it out when it went wrong.


You have got the key to water confidence, calmness and staying relaxed. Everybody knows that humans float, but accepting that you are going to float is a totally different matter and I can understand why many people can't get the confidence to go out of their depth and let the water carry them. Good luck with your lessons.


----------



## postman (14 Jun 2017)

As a teenager two lads i knew asked mre to go swimming at Meanwood Road baths,i enjoyed it,until they both dived under the water grabbed an ankle each and pulled me under.After surfacing,distressed i got out and never went back.I was 21 when i took Council lessons at the International Pool in Leeds Best thing i ever did,not a great swimmer i try not to go out of my depth,but i enjoy holidays with a pool now.aged 67.


----------



## TVC (14 Jun 2017)

postman said:


> As a teenager two lads i knew asked mre to go swimming at Meanwood Road baths,i enjoyed it,until they both dived under the water grabbed an ankle each and pulled me under.After surfacing,distressed i got out and never went back.I was 21 when i took Council lessons at the International Pool in Leeds Best thing i ever did,not a great swimmer i try not to go out of my depth,but i enjoy holidays with a pool now.aged 67.


I learned to swim in the International Pool in Leeds. I assume it has gone by now.


----------



## postman (14 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I learned to swim in the International Pool in Leeds. I assume it has gone by now.



Demolition began in the autumn of 2009. The walls to the western face of the centre were removed first, followed by the walls to the eastern side, leaving only the roof standing upon its support columns, and internal structure. These remains were subsequently demolished.




Panorama of demolition
Following demolition the site has not been redeveloped and since 2010 has been operated as two surface car parks by Leeds City Council.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2017)

I can swim, but not very well. Much better at backstroke than any of the others.

Took up fencing at school to get out of swimming. I guess the idea of poking people with swords appealed to me more


----------



## GM (14 Jun 2017)

A traffic jam on my commute home, Bl**dy egrets....


----------



## TVC (14 Jun 2017)

She came back and apologised which is good. I appreciate you are very shaken up, hope the ice cream helps.

Hopefully it gave the driver a massive fright too, and it will make her more careful for a while at least.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2017)

GM said:


> A traffic jam on my commute home, Bl**dy egrets....
> 
> View attachment 357139



LOL, those are canada geese, not egrets.  Egrets are white, have black legs and a black bill and a feather tuft at the back of their head.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> I can swim, but not very well. Much better at backstroke than any of the others



Swimming on my back is a problem for me, I just go round in circles and I'm struggling to work out how to stop it.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You have got the key to water confidence, calmness and staying relaxed. Everybody knows that humans float, but accepting that you are going to float is a totally different matter and I can understand why many people can't get the confidence to go out of their depth and let the water carry them. Good luck with your lessons.



Yes, the first time I managed to float was amazing, it brought a big smile to my face and still does when ever I do it.


----------



## potsy (14 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> LOL, those are canada geese, not egrets.  Egrets are white, have black legs and a black bill and a feather tuft at the back of their head.


I think it mighty have been a reference to our former mentor in all things egret, rockymountain


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> I think it mighty have been a reference to our former mentor in all things egret, rockymountain



I must ask the question, where is rockymountain? I haven't heard from him for ages.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2017)

Big thumbs up for Grasmere Farm pies...  A real world apart from the clunkers from Tesco that I've had recently.


----------



## potsy (14 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> I must ask the question, where is rockymountain? I haven't heard from him for ages.


He changed his name a while back, vegan something or other I believe


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> I think it mighty have been a reference to our former mentor in all things egret, rockymountain



Mmmmmmmmok, well I'm obviously not familiar with the reference.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4843602, member: 21629"]Not been hit by car only because my instincts worked earlier than my mind did.

I walked to Lidl and I have to pass Lidl's car park every time. Exit of it has got 2 lanes, don't ask me why. So I approached the exit, a car in the first lane goes very slow and stops to let me go (I always make sure that driver sees me and lets me go).

And here it is, a car in the second lane simply flies. I was right into the middle line of that car when it reached me. Technically no chance to avoid flying over the bonnet or being thrown into the street.

Somehow I put my hand on the bonnet, pushed myself away from it and in one long jump I get away from car. Hard to explain though. When the car stopped I was in the same line as car's rear wheels.

The car simply drove away.

I was ok for the first few seconds but then started to shake so walked near Lidl's doors, sat on the ground and began to cry. I've never been hit by car as a pedestrian.

Few people came to me offering their help but I just needed few minutes to calm down.

As my brain works in funny mode I remembered car's number plate but not the model.  Gave it to one guy and he was ready to rang the police but then a driver of that car appeared saying non-stop "sorry sorry sorry". A very young girl, barely 18yo. She told me she was blinded by the sun...well, absolute lie because the sun was shining to the passenger's side of the car and the sun had no relation to her flying speed.

Well, let it be what she said, I wasn't injured, the shock has gone in few minutes so everybody carried on doing their on things.

I'm eating lovely ice cream now.[/QUOTE]


----------



## potsy (14 Jun 2017)

Long eared owl on Springwatch


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jun 2017)

Where is Rocky, Hope things are ok. Anyone know?


----------



## potsy (14 Jun 2017)

For those on Farcebook


View: https://www.facebook.com/BBCSpringwatch/videos/1418950541531783/


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2017)

@User21629


----------



## Katherine (14 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> LOL, those are canada geese, not egrets.  Egrets are white, have black legs and a black bill and a feather tuft at the back of their head.



In joke!! More usually referenced in the photo challenge thread. 



dave r said:


> At swimming this morning they had me take of the floatation belt I've been wearing, so I've now managed to swim half a width without assistance for the first time.


----------



## Katherine (14 Jun 2017)

Glad you are ok, @User21629. 

Hats to anyone who takes a challenge, learns a new skill or confronts a lifelong fear.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2017)

Katherine said:


> In joke!! More usually referenced in the photo challenge thread.



Oh, no wonder...  I don't tend to frequent that thread.

*creak* *thud* *creak* *thud*

That's me removing my feet from my mouth.


----------



## Katherine (14 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oh, no wonder...  I don't tend to frequent that thread.
> 
> *creak* *thud* *creak* *thud*
> 
> That's me removing my feet from my mouth.


Don't worry about it! Cycle Chatters often reference a conversation from one thread in another so if you see a comment that doesn't make sense, that will be why.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2017)




----------



## postman (14 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> LOL, those are canada geese, not egrets.  Egrets are white, have black legs and a black bill and a feather tuft at the back of their head.





View: https://youtu.be/FKSPOUEuqAE


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> Swimming on my back is a problem for me, I just go round in circles and I'm struggling to work out how to stop it.



I cannot swim on my back, don't have the confidence.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I cannot swim on my back, don't have the confidence.



I've got the confidence but not the technique, I suspect I've got one leg stronger than the other, but I can swim straight on my front, it's a puzzle at the moment.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm 65 and not a fan of water, I did badly when they tried to teach me to swim as a small boy. Now I'm retired I have time to try again, to over come my dislike of water and finally learn to swim, its been a major challenge and I've done well so far.



I enjoy swimming, not the strongest but do enjoy it. A couple of years ago I spent time in a pool with a dive instructor, she made me swim round a pool out of my depth and would not let me take the snorkle out of my mouth. I learned a lot and am grateful to her tuition.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> There has been some oblique talk of a recumbency for me, going forward. We'll see what the surgeon says. Selling the current fleet would be a daunting task.


No direction as to what will become of the fleet, so it sounds like I will be getting a few more years out of the upright bikes. Nothing too drastic or serious, maybe an outpatient procedure soon .


----------



## lutonloony (15 Jun 2017)

Wondering how long before we get " phew what a scorcher" and talk of droughts


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Where is Rocky, Hope things are ok. Anyone know?


Busy looking after family and carrying the Profs bags


----------



## summerdays (15 Jun 2017)

Katherine said:


> In joke!! More usually referenced in the photo challenge thread.


The photo thread which should be a deadly serious competition is inhabited by a bunch of cheaters who do anything to submit a photo which doesn't meet the rules for that competition so a little flexibility with exact definitions of words helps to try and sneak a photo past the judge


----------



## summerdays (15 Jun 2017)

I went to see The Curious Incident of the Night Time Dog Dog In The Nighttime last night! (I've always muddled up the name of the book!). It was age since I'd read the book so other than remembering the original character I had forgotten the rest. It was superb!! Even had me sitting on the edge of my seat and feeling emotional!

I did feel sorry for the rat though as some of it was extremely noisy! And there was a really cute bit too


Spoiler: Cute bit ..... if you aren't about to go and see it.... 



there was a really cute puppy who briefly came on stage and stole the show at that point!


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jun 2017)

It's another hot one on the beach.

In other news @Fab Foodie courgettes have somewhat grown





and Kevin the Hop bine had been renamed Henry. Just like his namesake did he is now sprouting fast.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> The photo thread which should be a deadly serious competition is inhabited by a bunch of cheaters who do anything to submit a photo which doesn't meet the rules for that competition so a little flexibility with exact definitions of words helps to try and sneak a photo past the judge


That's an outrageous but very true description of the competitors.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jun 2017)

Just a warning to those that may not have experienced this before.

@hopless500 and I are on tour for a few days in 3 weeks. We are tagging onto the Fridays for 4 days in Belgium.

You have been warned !


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jun 2017)

I feel like I may stay awake on the train today.

It may have helped that I was in bed before 7pm last night.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's another hot one on the beach.
> 
> In other news @Fab Foodie courgettes have somewhat grown
> 
> ...


That one is ready to scoff.


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's another hot one on the beach.
> 
> In other news @Fab Foodie courgettes have somewhat grown
> 
> ...


You should see the size of my plums!!!


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I feel like I may stay awake on the train today.
> 
> It may have helped that I was in bed before 7pm last night.


8.40 for me!!


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> He changed his name a while back, vegan something or other I believe


----------



## mybike (15 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm 65 and not a fan of water, I did badly when they tried to teach me to swim as a small boy. Now I'm retired I have time to try again, to over come my dislike of water and finally learn to swim, its been a major challenge and I've done well so far.



It's not so much the water as swimming pools & changing rooms that puts me off.


----------



## summerdays (15 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I feel like I may stay awake on the train today.
> 
> It may have helped that I was in bed before 7pm last night.


7!!!!! (I'm sure that was a typo and you meant AM????)

And a correction on your weather report for those of us not in continental Europe.... today for my commute in I wore ... shorts, top with lots of little cut outs, and GOOSEBUMPS!!!! 

The sun disappeared behind the clouds after I set out and its now overcast, and with more of a stiff cool breeze than yesterday... I may have to see what extra clothes I have at work (luckily I left a lot yesterday due to going out to the theatre after work meant leaving lots at work).


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Have you managed to go out of your depth, Dave? That's the bit that I just can't do, ever, it makes me panic. Like you I had bad experiences being 'taught' to swim when I was at school, and have never really been able to get to grips with it since.


I never learned to swim, I can remember the way in which we were taught in an out door swimming pool in the 60's. I think I must have a natural ability to sink. Many years later whilst on holiday with my family I found that I could glide in the water like a torpedo. I was with my teenage son and we were in the shallow end of the pool, about a foot deep or so, I found it helpful that I could put my hands down and raise my head out of the water. Looking back at that experience I think that for me I would have to start off in really shallow water to build up my confidence.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> 7!!!!! (I'm sure that was a typo and you meant AM????)
> 
> And a correction on your weather report for those of us not in continental Europe.... today for my commute in I wore ... shorts, top with lots of little cut outs, and GOOSEBUMPS!!!!
> 
> The sun disappeared behind the clouds after I set out and its now overcast, and with more of a stiff cool breeze than yesterday... I may have to see what extra clothes I have at work (luckily I left a lot yesterday due to going out to the theatre after work meant leaving lots at work).


I can say it's a real scorcher here already


----------



## summerdays (15 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I can say it's a real scorcher here already


I've managed to find a pair of daps and socks because my feet were cold in my birkenstocks.... go away and boast some where else ... you aren't wanted here


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2017)

It was bright and sunny here earlier with almost clear sky but it has now clouded over and turned grey.


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I've managed to find a pair of daps and socks because my feet were cold in my birkenstocks.... go away and boast some where else ... you aren't wanted here


As a registered old fart, what the blue blazes are a pair of daps? 

Oh, by the way, it's a scorcher on the North Kent coast.

It's 9.00, we've spent an hour in the garden, been shopping, second load of washing out. Now "resting" as we're off to lunch with friends (again!)

Life gets tedious, don' it!


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> As a registered old fart, what the blue blazes are a pair of daps?
> 
> Oh, by the way, it's a scorcher on the North Kent coast.
> 
> ...


Daps are what we used to call plimsoles, things we used to stick on our feet when doing P. E. At school. It seems that it may be a regional term.


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Daps are what we used to call plimsoles, things we used to stick on our feet when doing P. E. At school. It seems that it may be a regional term.


Aaagh! Thank you. Why not keep to Dunlop Green Flash so we all know where we are!


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jun 2017)

BT


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2017)

92 F yesterday, 97 day before, and no rain for the last 3 weeks or so, until yesterday, when we had some storms.


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> BT


Do I, perhaps, note a degree of unease?


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2017)

mybike said:


> It's not so much the water as swimming pools & changing rooms that puts me off.



They're not the nicest of places.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just a warning to those that may not have experienced this before.
> 
> @hopless500 and I are on tour for a few days in 3 weeks. We are tagging onto the Fridays for 4 days in Belgium.
> 
> You have been warned !



This could get very confusing. Seven Fridays in Belgium on a Saturday eating Sundaes is not Mundane. Choose Wensleyday cheese for Thursday?


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2017)

That's two cats dosed with flea and worm treatment, a new batch of salad dressing made, veggies steamed, the dished I left to soak last night washed up and my sat nav updated.

Started out a lovely morning here too, but it's clouded over and the breeze has picked up.

Will nip to Tesco later this evening as I need packed lunchables for Saturday (cat show) plus the pad on which shopping requirements are jotted down has a full page of said requirements, so that needs to be sorted out too.

Might go for a ride after lunch, but I might not. We'll see...


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2017)

Might not ended up being the result. Decided to curl up and finish my book instead.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Jun 2017)

The sun's coming out.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> This could get very confusing. Seven Fridays in Belgium on a Saturday eating Sundaes is not Mundane. Choose Wensleyday cheese for Thursday?


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Jun 2017)

Princess fast asleep.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (15 Jun 2017)

Just bottled the first gallon of elderflower fizz. Trouble is, I don't think there were many natural yeast cells on the flowers so I have had to help things along a bit. A few grains of baker's yeast should do the trick. 

The kids will sleep well after a few glasses of that.


----------



## summerdays (15 Jun 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> As a registered old fart, what the blue blazes are a pair of daps?





Illaveago said:


> Daps are what we used to call plimsoles, things we used to stick on our feet when doing P. E. At school. It seems that it may be a regional term.


What he said!
Daps, gutties, plimsoles... trainers....laceups, found a pair I'd left at work a little while ago! So my cold exposed toes were tucked away until the day warmed up later!


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> What he said!
> Daps, gutties, plimsoles... trainers....laceups, found a pair I'd left at work a little while ago! So my cold exposed toes were tucked away until the day warmed up later!


Plimmy's when I was at school, generally the black uns.


----------



## tyred (15 Jun 2017)

Stretched my legs along the beach this evening.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2017)

Picked up my groceries and sundries in Tesco tonight. YS was almost a total bust, but the two packs of 15p croissants won't go amiss, and neither will the bread, pears and chilli prawns.  Or the GU Guzillionaires cheesecake. 

Also snagged a pot of mixed herbs (basil, parsley, mint) dated for tomorrow, but already 50% off. Will do nicely in the garden once I've planted it out into a larger tub.

Had the crusty bakery bread for supper with the lovely camembert I picked up in Lidl's french promotion the other week.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Jun 2017)

I did a load of kitchen cupboard reorganisation this evening.


----------



## Katherine (16 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> What he said!
> Daps, gutties, plimsoles... trainers....laceups, found a pair I'd left at work a little while ago! So my cold exposed toes were tucked away until the day warmed up later!


I wore plimsolls at school (in Hampshire) but the children in my school (in Salford) wear pumps. 



tyred said:


> Stretched my legs along the beach this evening.
> View attachment 357296


How beautiful. 



Maverick Goose said:


> I did a load of kitchen cupboard reorganisation this evening.


Miss K has done mine today! She threw away a lot of out of date ingredients. I might have to put a few things back to where they were because now I can't find anything.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jun 2017)

Just saying


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just saying


Still cool here thankfully, T-shirt and shorts though.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just saying


Doesn't look too sunny yet but I think it's meant to be ok/nice.....


----------



## summerdays (16 Jun 2017)

It's the last day of GCSE's for loads of kids (mine included), the only ones that seem to go into next week are those doing triple science.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just saying


Is that 'cos I'm back?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> What he said!
> Daps, gutties, plimsoles... trainers....laceups, found a pair I'd left at work a little while ago! So my cold exposed toes were tucked away until the day warmed up later!


I seem to remember my brother had a pair of Bumper Boots which went further up the ankles.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2017)

There is a lot of high cloud covering most of the sky at the moment with some blue sky to the South.


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Where is Rocky, Hope things are ok. Anyone know?



Last seen 18th May I think.


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Wondering how long before we get " phew what a scorcher" and talk of droughts



Usually after two days of Sun.


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> The photo thread which should be a deadly serious competition is inhabited by a bunch of cheaters who do anything to submit a photo which doesn't meet the rules for that competition so a little flexibility with exact definitions of words helps to try and sneak a photo past the judge



Cheaters who don't seem keen on winning.


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> This could get very confusing. Seven Fridays in Belgium on a Saturday eating Sundaes is not Mundane. Choose Wensleyday cheese for Thursday?



Was eating the subject?


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just saying



And here.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I seem to remember my brother had a pair of Bumper Boots which went further up the ankles.


These,





Still wear em.


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I've had contact with him. He's taking a break from the forum for a while. He's had enough of the right wing trolling and stalky behaviours of some on here.



Really?


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> I miss him. The wrong people leave.



Yes I agree with that.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> These,
> 
> 
> View attachment 357325
> ...


Yes that's the sort of thing.


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Yes.



I'd have said that it was the left who were like that.


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Quelle surprise...





User13710 said:


> It's Rocky we are talking about here, not you.



Touchy.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I've had contact with him. He's taking a break from the forum for a while. He's had enough of the right wing trolling and stalky behaviours of some on here.



The trolling is blatantly evident, never thought Rocky was a target for stalking.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> I miss him. The wrong people leave.



Hopefully see him at the Oxford meet.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2017)

A bit of excitement on our way to get our holiday coach, our bus broke down, we spent ten minutes in Jubilee Cresent while the driver fixed it.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2017)

Schrodie and my neighbour's kitten were playing nicely together earlier on. They were playing tag and taking it in turns to pounce on one another.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Where are you off to? Anywhere nice?



Torbay for the weekend, we've just had a major delay on the M5 due to an overturned car.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jun 2017)

The way forward for Vegans.

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/health/fam...he-universe/ar-BBCKlQl?li=AAnZ9Ug&ocid=OIE9HP


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2017)

Have thrown cage fan into my show bag for tomorrow and have some gel packs chilling in the fridge. Fortunately this venue doesn't get as hot as some...

Now going to have a break for a bite of lunch.


----------



## TVC (16 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> The trolling is blatantly evident, never thought Rocky was a target for stalking.


There are those who stalk on here, many of us have had to put up with it. It's sad to become fixated on somebody who clearly is not interested in communicating with you.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jun 2017)

I need to do some gardening but it is very  outside, maybe later when it cools down.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> Torbay for the weekend, we've just had a major delay on the M5 due to an overturned car.


You missed the airshow, or are you trying to beat the crowds?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2017)

I was just getting into Spring Watch and it has now ended, I wish all of those cooking programmes would.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I need to do some gardening but it is very  outside, maybe later when it cools down.


Ditto though might only get as far as watering.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I've had contact with him. He's taking a break from the forum for a while. He's had enough of the right wing trolling and stalky behaviours of some on here.


Just as I come back from my break.  If you speak to him again, tell him his timing is bloody awful.


----------



## Speicher (16 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I didn't get the job.... they've offered it to someone who works in a neighbouring organisation.
> 
> I'm not surprised and not that bothered, as I didn't actually need a new job - and the annual Cycle to Work scheme window has just opened at work....



I know some people who cycle to work. By and large, they gain access to the building via a door, rather than a window.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You missed the airshow, or are you trying to beat the crowds?



Neither, just looking for a weekend away, we've got as far as Exeter.


----------



## TVC (16 Jun 2017)

coffeejo said:


> Just as I come back from my break.  If you speak to him again, tell him his timing is bloody awful.


 You've not missed much. I got sunburnt in Somerset, that's about it.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jun 2017)

coffeejo said:


> Ditto though might only get as far as watering.



A couple of plants will be given a do with the watering can, can't be bothered to get the hose out.


----------



## GM (16 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> Torbay for the weekend,




Enjoy your weekend Dave 




Illaveago said:


> I was just getting into Spring Watch and it has now ended, *I wish all of those cooking programmes would*.




Yeah, me too...every time I turn the telly on there's a blooming food program 




coffeejo said:


> Just as I come back from my break.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2017)

We finally got here at half seven, we'd been on the road since ten.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> We finally got here at half seven, we'd been on the road since ten.


 To quote Jackie Leven "Could've gone to f*cking Venuzuela in that time"

Or was it a 'Happy Bus'


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> To quote Jackie Leven "Could've gone to f*cking Venuzuela in that time"
> 
> Or was it a 'Happy Bus'



M5 three lanes nose to tail from Tewkesbury to Exeter, we're with GB tours


----------



## potsy (16 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I've had contact with him. He's taking a break from the forum for a while. He's had enough of the right wing trolling and stalky behaviours of some on here.





The Velvet Curtain said:


> There are those who stalk on here, many of us have had to put up with it. It's sad to become fixated on somebody who clearly is not interested in communicating with you.



The right wing bit I don't really know much about, the stalking is worrying but not surprising, there is definitely an element of that in here.


----------



## potsy (16 Jun 2017)

Welcome back Jo


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> We finally got here at half seven, we'd been on the road since ten.


I hope you have a nice time.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> We finally got here at half seven, we'd been on the road since ten.


The traffic has been awful today! Given how much had moved off the Motorway onto A roads and then even starting to move onto other routes to avoid red A roads!! Not a day to have been stuck in the car. I hope you have had a bit of a rest and refreshment at the end of your journey!


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> The right wing bit I don't really know much about, the stalking is worrying but not surprising, there is definitely an element of that in here.


I'm not stalking you... just my bike

How is it by the way? Has it had any recent adventures.... anything past the end of the garden?


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2017)

Good morning from a warm and sunny Babbacombe.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> The traffic has been awful today! Given how much had moved off the Motorway onto A roads and then even starting to move onto other routes to avoid red A roads!! Not a day to have been stuck in the car. I hope you have had a bit of a rest and refreshment at the end of your journey!



I was just glad I wasn't driving, it wasn't fun being on a coach in it.


----------



## postman (17 Jun 2017)

Up early 06-00,not sleeping well at the moment,so it's a very early start.Just going back to the towpath,why not.It's car free and enjoyable.See you later.


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2017)

User said:


> You are the one who seems to be having an issue with the reasons for Rocky's absence...



Actually you seem to having an issue with my point that I find the left more thoughtlessly aggressive than the right.


----------



## midlife (17 Jun 2017)

Sunny and warm here in North Cumbria, highly unusual. So much so I wonder if I am actually awake or if I have stumbled into an alternative reality !

Going to get hair cut in Brampton.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jun 2017)

already this morning and it is still early.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4846203, member: 21629"]Totally sleepless night. Eyes wide open all night and not even a single yawn came out of my mouth. No idea why. Got completely annoyed of this at 5 am, got out of bed and I'm watching various crap on TV now.[/QUOTE]


I have many fond memories of my amphetamine nights..who needs sleep when there's partying to be done..
I still dont sleep much but i find i can only party for a few hrs now..Ahh Well..happy days


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jun 2017)

Family BBQ day..its a scorcher..just swept the patio and cleaned the windows!!! Why did i start that 
Beers in fridge and now chill time..
I may start my new frame swap in a bit..... Some bike build therapy


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2017)

We're visiting Sydmouth and Dawlish today, chilling in the garden in the sun letting breakfast go down just now.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> We're visiting Sydmouth and Dawlish today, chilling in the garden in the sun letting breakfast go down just now.


@Hill Wimp and fabbers would be on the gin by now, I am.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2017)

I wanted to hire a Brompton this weekend so registered not realising it would take 24 to 48 hours to process. Now I'm going to have to walk!!!


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I wanted to hire a Brompton this weekend so registered not realising it would take 24 to 48 hours to process. Now I'm going to have to walk!!!


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> @Hill Wimp and fabbers would be on the gin by now, I am.


----------



## midlife (17 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Are the natives scared of the glowing ball in the sky?



Glowing ball in the sky........around here that will be the wicker man on fire


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jun 2017)




----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> @Hill Wimp and fabbers would be on the gin by now, I am.



I had the full english washed down with a couple of glasses of orange juice.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2017)

I'm on a train... standing of course! It's a tad warm


----------



## Smithbat (17 Jun 2017)

Hello one and all, I have spent the last week on a canal boat in the very beautiful middle of this country. I hope all are well 

My little historical heart has been beating, not only did I see a steam train going over the Severn Valley Light Railway, we followed a working canal boat towing its butty down the canal for a few miles. I have had the best time!!!

My view for the last week.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I managed to over-cook my boiled eggs by a minute.



I feel your pain @User ..over done boiled eggs are no use..


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


>


Sounds nice!  I fly to Italy in 3 days, and hope to see some of that myself. It's too damn cold here lately.


----------



## TVC (17 Jun 2017)

I am monitoring a car tyre, it may be a slow puncture, or it may be that my car whinges about everything.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2017)

Changed trains and now there are plenty of seats ... but I think an ice cream is needed when I get off!


----------



## postman (17 Jun 2017)

Going to make a tuna sarnie,feeling great after my canal ride.


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2017)

Cut the grass before it got too hot. Now flaked topless on the sofa wearing only shorts (steady on @User , I'm a married man!  ) enjoying a cuppa, reading the paper, and being gently wafted by this. 






Retirement is a bitch.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jun 2017)

Well I'm very very happy with my new frame swop.. looks and rides beautifuly ,tyres look right now too , so the wife is happy ...she said you look a knob with red tyres and a blue frame!! Thanks hun


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I managed to over-cook my boiled eggs by a minute.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jun 2017)

Drago said:


> Cut the grass before it got too hot. Now flaked topless on the sofa wearing only shorts (steady on @User , I'm a married man!  ) enjoying a cuppa, reading the paper, and being gently wafted by this.
> 
> View attachment 357520
> 
> ...


Can't cope with ceiling fans. My brain tells me it is going to detach from the ceiling, whirr around a room and chop heads off. No idea why... never read or watched anything where this happens


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Jun 2017)

User said:


> It is a motif at the start of Apocalypse Now, and look how that ended up.


The ceiling fan in Twin Peaks was just creepy.


----------



## potsy (17 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am monitoring a car tyre, it may be a slow puncture, or it may be that my car whinges about everything.


Mine started whinging about the tyres being low the other day, first time it's happened since I bought it, maybe it's time to check them, it has been 10 months


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jun 2017)

I have to admit defeat and come back inside, only spent about 20 mins weeding but it is way too hot


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jun 2017)

User said:


> It is a motif at the start of Apocalypse Now, and look how that ended up.


Never seen it.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jun 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> The ceiling fan in Twin Peaks was just creepy.


Not seen that either.


----------



## potsy (17 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Every Saturday my dad would go out and check the lights, tyres, oil, water, windscreen washer, and battery level.


I've filled up the screenwash twice, apart from that it has had no attention whatsoever.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jun 2017)

Out for a Thai meal and then off to watch a band with the girls. I fear tonight could get messy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jun 2017)

I woke up this morning (probably a song in there somewhere if anyone wants to do a bit of work on it...) with a cold.
I have just cut the grass and now have hayfever.

Eyes and nose on overdrive.


----------



## TVC (17 Jun 2017)

Update: Car tyre appears to be holding up fine. The car has been told to stop being such an attention seeking prima donna.


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2017)

Now
I'm "glowing" in SE England!!!! Very hot I need a shower.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Never seen it.



Nor me


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Not seen that either.



Not seen that as well


----------



## Speicher (17 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have to admit defeat and come back inside, only spent about 20 mins weeding but it is way too hot



It is far too hot for gardening today, I agree. 

The only gardening I will be doing this weedend is reclining in the lounger in the shade. There is a very large berberis which gives oodles of cool shade. Until, that is, Bob decides it is the coolest place for him to lie on top of me. At one stage, we were sharing the sun hat. I think he would like a sun hat, but not sure where to get one in his size.


----------



## Speicher (17 Jun 2017)

I see that someone has thought about hat.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2017)

Happy holiday makers


----------



## Smithbat (17 Jun 2017)

My assistant at work Naela has invited me round to break fast with her this evening. This is a first for me and I am very much looking forward to it.

The question is, should I take a scarf to cover my head? I understand that she and her husband will say special prayers before the fast is broken and I don't want to offend.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am monitoring a car tyre, it may be a slow puncture, or it may be that my car whinges about everything.


Never asked if you were able to get rid of all the dog hair that Snipe so lovingly gifted to your seat covers...



User said:


> You do cycle everywhere though.


Blimey, things *have* changed since my last visit.


----------



## TVC (17 Jun 2017)

coffeejo said:


> Never asked if you were able to get rid of all the dog hair that Snipe so lovingly gifted to your seat covers...
> 
> 
> Blimey, things *have* changed since my last visit.


All cleaned up apart fom the odd one that keeps appearing.

It seems that since we saw you I have gone from not cycling at all to leading a cycle club. Not sure how that happened


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> All cleaned up apart fom the odd one that keeps appearing.
> 
> It seems that since we saw you I have gone from not cycling at all to leading a cycle club. Not sure how that happened


It's her way of saying she likes you.

Well done with the cycling but how is the walking coming along?


----------



## TVC (17 Jun 2017)

coffeejo said:


> It's her way of saying she likes you.
> 
> Well done with the cycling but how is the walking coming along?


We'll find out in two weeks time


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jun 2017)

User said:


> It is a motif at the start of Apocalypse Now, and look how that ended up.



The horror.........The horror......


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jun 2017)

Baby pidgeon....
He seems happy after saving him or she from the nasty cat....


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Update: Car tyre appears to be holding up fine. The car has been told to stop being such an attention seeking prima donna.



Thats the way, reassert your dominance. I hope you kicked the tyre too.....


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jun 2017)

Smithbat said:


> My assistant at work Naela has invited me round to break fast with her this evening. This is a first for me and I am very much looking forward to it.
> 
> The question is, should I take a scarf to cover my head? I understand that she and her husband will say special prayers before the fast is broken and I don't want to offend.



Ask her.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> It is far too hot for gardening today, I agree.
> 
> The only gardening I will be doing this weedend is reclining in the lounger in the shade. There is a very large berberis which gives oodles of cool shade. Until, that is, Bob decides it is the coolest place for him to lie on top of me. At one stage, we were sharing the sun hat. I think he would like a sun hat, but not sure where to get one in his size.



I took my plants outside for a good dose of sunshine and a thorough watering

Four limes and 12 orchids.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2017)

Was up at quarter past five this morning. Joint SCA / OCA cat show in Moulton - travelled with a friend who picked me and Lexi up just before seven. Good job my friend's car has got air con as it was scorching early doors and worse coming home...

Lexi got the reserve Grand in both shows, BOB in both and a first in each of her two side classes. Not bad considering the disaster at CamCats. She was a bit whingey and whiney, but the hall was so hot, so not entirely surprised. Ended up helping with the results board plus sorting prize cards and rosettes. Lexi got a lovely special from one of her judges which was a really nice touch. I don't get specials come my way very often, so it means a lot when they do.

I have also somehow managed to get myself roped into stewarding at the Eastern Counties.

Gonna have a quiet evening and watch Trooping the Colour on i-player.

Oh, and Poppy has stolen the valerian mouse I'd bought for my neighbour's cat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Never seen it.


Imagine Joseph Conrad's(Korzeniowski, @Reynard ) _Heart of Darkness_, transposed to 1970's Viet-Nam.
Are you a warrior?
Or are you an errand boy,
sent by grocery clerks, 
to collect an unpaid bill?
People tell me Walter in _The Big Lebowski_ was patterned after John Milius, who wrote Apocalypse Now.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntPHFVWDIqM


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksBZ5EPuXPM


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP-mwk00MgM


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kqFwVuQ-Hg


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSWtc01BlqM


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jun 2017)

The two fans that I put in the loft hatch give about 50 air changes per hour. It's still hotter than Dutch love up there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2017)

Smithbat said:


> My assistant at work Naela has invited me round to break fast with her this evening. This is a first for me and I am very much looking forward to it.
> 
> The question is, should I take a scarf to cover my head? I understand that she and her husband will say special prayers before the fast is broken and I don't want to offend.


It's probably too late now but it's the kind of thing you could always have asked about. It wouldn't have caused offence, I'm sure. Enjoy, and I hope you're hungry - they'll be famished after such a long day of fasting and they'll have cooked accordingly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2017)

Meanwhile, there was a little egret in the Creek today - I love seeing animals like that in the Smoke. And I learned a new word today: thrawn. It was a long-time-ago neighbour at the family home paying a visit. She was referring to her son. Stubborn, pig-headed, fit the context she used it in. I can be thrawn when I need to now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jun 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Meanwhile, there was a little egret in the Creek today - I love seeing animals like that in the Smoke. And I learned a new word today: thrawn. It was a long-time-ago neighbour at the family home paying a visit. She was referring to her son. Stubborn, pig-headed, fit the context she used it in. I can be thrawn when I need to now.


Thrawn is a great word, although my understanding of the definition differs. 

edit: I would use it as "ill-tempered" rather than "stubborn"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2017)

Marmion said:


> Thrawn is a great word, although my understanding of the definition differs.
> 
> edit: I would use it as "ill-tempered" rather than "stubborn"


Do you have other words to give a better sense of the ''definition''? (Oh, by the way, great work against the Aussies!)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jun 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you have other words to give a better sense of the ''definition''? (Oh, by the way, great work against the Aussies!)





Spoiler: Sweary...



A right miserable c*nt


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Meanwhile, there was a little egret in the Creek today - I love seeing animals like that in the Smoke. And I learned a new word today: thrawn. It was a long-time-ago neighbour at the family home paying a visit. She was referring to her son. Stubborn, pig-headed, fit the context she used it in. I can be thrawn when I need to now.




Miss my views of the Creek and the Egrets.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Egrets, You've had a few?




Yep, they are a permanent feature of Deptford Creek


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2017)

DOH!! Got it Adrian


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2017)

Despite the extreme heat (and why is the heating slightly on!! I'm too tired to catch upon my alerts .... night night


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> It is far too hot for gardening today, I agree.
> 
> The only gardening I will be doing this weedend is reclining in the lounger in the shade. There is a very large berberis which gives oodles of cool shade. Until, that is, Bob decides it is the coolest place for him to lie on top of me. At one stage, we were sharing the sun hat. I think he would like a sun hat, but not sure where to get one in his size.


I could make a Boblet sun hat. Just need a template of the top of his head and where his ears are!!


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2017)

The cats have gone to bed. I'm going to join them.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Now
> I'm "glowing" in SE England!!!! Very hot I need a shower.


Ah! I wondered where you were going.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jun 2017)

coffeejo said:


> Just as I come back from my break.  If you speak to him again, tell him his timing is bloody awful.





raleighnut said:


> @Hill Wimp and fabbers would be on the gin by now, I am.


Not quite.

We drove the caravan down to Romney Marsh to a lovely caravan site and spent the day with friends at the RSPB centre at Dungeness before sampling the local food and ale for a few hours.

Now lying in the caravan listening to the birds and drinking tea.

A most fantabulous day was had.

Oh and it's still gorgeous and hot with a forecast for it to continue for at least another week


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jun 2017)

Magpies are quite good at clearing nests..


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jun 2017)

What a lovely morning..but what to do today..


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> DOH!! Got it Adrian


Egrets! No Egrets . No we have no Egrets.


----------



## summerdays (18 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! I wondered where you were going.


At my parents who don't have any working wifi and using my phone is driving me up the wall!!!!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> At my parents who don't have any working wifi and using my phone is driving me up the wall!!!!


Oh!


----------



## summerdays (18 Jun 2017)

Also discovered that my Dad has the heating on extremely low and no I can't understand why!!!! I decided it wasn't worth picking an argument over and have flung the windows wide open overnight.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jun 2017)

We had a ride in a Trabant last night. It was a real hoot.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2017)

We got back last night after having a lovely day on the beach watching the airshow at Weston S. Mare. Bright sunshine without a cloud in the sky, yet being sat so far down on the beach the breeze was blowing quite strong and was a bit chilly at times. I got a bit burnt, silly me.
We arrived quite early and so had plenty of time to wander around the stands. We met some interesting people and and a few chats and even met a chap who's company car is a Typhoon! He kindly signed a Typhoon Display Team booklet for me. I said that we had seen him flying at Torbay and that I had converted an 8 year old boy into being a fan.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We had a ride in a Trabant last night. It was a real hoot.



Awsome ..


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jun 2017)

Well after Adrians boild egg catastrophe i decided to have a go myself...
I got lucky!!


----------



## TVC (18 Jun 2017)

Rollmops for breakfast today, then its off to lead the pub ride. Perfect Sunday


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jun 2017)

@potsy you say?






Never heard of him.....


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Yeah just taunt me why don't you.



Sorry mate,that was cruel of me ...they were rather nice tho


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jun 2017)

View in Mavis 30 mins ago....






View from Mavis now :-)






Wimpers has provided a double quantity of rocket fuel in the hope I might actually get out of this chair at some stage....


----------



## summerdays (18 Jun 2017)

Mums asked me to sort the heating (and the hot water of which there is a full tank for just two adults!!!) so it should be cooler for them next week.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jun 2017)

The good lady has got up....


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jun 2017)

I had Somerset honey on toast for breakfast


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jun 2017)

only had 2 so far today, just about to start on number 3


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jun 2017)

Im trying lactose free semi skimmed milk..ill see if i notice the change..it seems sweeter tho ive had a migraine tablet so my taste buds are all out of kilter until later..


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jun 2017)

I won't be going for a run today


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jun 2017)

Looks like we're going to M&S ..cooler clothes required for mrs Lon..
They have nice straight cut shorts chino style without the turn up for £12.50 atm and not the elastic waist type either..
I got some friday..good shorts for the price...i think they are 29 quid usually


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2017)

I am being set free tomorrow.The day to myself.Now where shall i wander.I am thinking of Skipton via Bolton Abbey and my fave Embsay Railway Station.I never tire of that area.Or i could try Burnsall,or York.Oh so many places.


----------



## potsy (18 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We had a ride in a Trabant last night. It was a real hoot.


Careful, you'll get Reg jealous


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jun 2017)

Lounge is clean, front lawn mowed, I am done 

Ironing can wait.


----------



## GM (18 Jun 2017)

Alfresco breakfast this morning, I think the same for all next week!


----------



## summerdays (18 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Lounge is clean, front lawn mowed, I am done
> 
> Ironing can wait.


Wow I think today is a day for sitting still. Pity I've got to walk to the train station at some point!


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Wow I think today is a day for sitting still. Pity I've got to walk to the train station at some point!



I am pottering about as I get bored sitting for too long.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jun 2017)

3.37 inches of rain overnight here.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jun 2017)

Bit hot for dogs today..


----------



## potsy (18 Jun 2017)

So far today I have...

Sat in the garden..
Had a bacon butty..
Sat in the garden..
Listened to The Archers..
Sat in the garden..

Time to stop being so busy and have a rest I think


----------



## summerdays (18 Jun 2017)

Right I've just walked to the station, I borrowed an umbrella to give myself some shade. I think I saw some people laughing at me and I don't care!


----------



## redvision95 (18 Jun 2017)

No training for the dog this weekend, far too hot for that so Ive set the air conditioner up for him and he is now stretched out infront of it happy as anything. 
Ive not had any work for a while and needed to top up my savings account + have something to do, So ive started a window cleaning round which has gotten a bit popular. I had to go to Great Barr today and Phoebe the Peugeot is in the garage having her headgasket replaced  So i took the bike to do my round.... 





Now sitting in the garden, with the radio on, Drinking ice cold water


----------



## potsy (18 Jun 2017)

Just ordered my 1st 'serious' lens for the camera, I may need to go have a lie down


----------



## Speicher (18 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I could make a Boblet sun hat. Just need a template of the top of his head and where his ears are!!



That is very kind of you.  I am sure the finished hat would be wonderful. 

However, I think that Bob would have no hesitation in showing me his displeasure regarding his ears and his head being measured. I have some bandages in the house, but they would be insufficient for the scratches I would get, not to mention the bites. 

If I think of anything you could make that would require less danger in the measuring, then I will let you know. 

For this couple of days very hot weather, he and I will share a sunhat as we sit in the garden. Tasha manages to find some deep cool shade, but Bob has not yet learnt about shade and keeping cool.


----------



## TVC (18 Jun 2017)

Home and showered, I did lead 14 of us on a nice 20 mile potter round the back roads of Leicestershire.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2017)

Just woken from a two hour siesta


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Just ordered my 1st 'serious' lens for the camera, I may need to go have a lie down


Pray tell!!!!
After my first Birder experience I might get back to using real cameras again....

We tried a £2000 pair of Swarovski bins yesterday OMG!!!!


----------



## potsy (18 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Just woken from a two hour siesta


Only 2 hours, amateur


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> Bit hot for dogs today..


----------



## TVC (18 Jun 2017)

Can't be arsed to cook, and the pub has its BBQ going. Not a tough decision.


----------



## Bollo (18 Jun 2017)

The Simpsons is actually happening now!

https://www.theguardian.com/football/live/2017/jun/18/portugal-mexico-confederations-cup-2017-live


----------



## potsy (18 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Pray tell!!!!
> After my first Birder experience I might get back to using real cameras again....
> 
> We tried a £2000 pair of Swarovski bins yesterday OMG!!!!


A nice telephoto for wildlife pics, I am using the money I've saved from not buying any new cycling gear for the last couple of years


----------



## summerdays (18 Jun 2017)

While I wasn't home, Mr Summerdays bought a chicken to roast and didn't realise till the check out that it was YS..... I've got to turn the oven on tonight


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2017)

I am recovering from a nap I had a little while ago. The trip out today with B I L and S I L and wife to watch some control line flying plus a pint of cider has worn me out.
I thought that I was going to be bored but we all enjoyed watching the flying. There was combat flying where 2 people try to cut the tail ribbon of their opponents plane. Occasionally there would be a collision and a couple of people would run around the outside of the ring to try to restart the downed plane. There was also some control line speed flying, we watched some of this from a distance quite fascinated as 3 men went round in a circle whilst appearing to be leaning against one another for support .
It brought back memories of aeromodelling from the late 60s/70s , the chopped fingers and the taste and smell of ether and castor oil.


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2017)

Bike is primed and ready,i have decided York tomorrow.Nice and flat and about 54 miles.


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2017)

Goodnight oneand all.Time to get the Dad's Army cds out and have a good laugh.See you tomorrow.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4848215, member: 9609"]I'm sure he said he done farm work, if he's on the silage I doubt he will have time for internet stuff, they work you hard on farms, I have had this afternoon off but its mostly 16 hour days -[/QUOTE]
Not Rocky. He's retired and has to look after his butler.


----------



## Katherine (18 Jun 2017)

Quite a productive day considering the heat. A 28 mile bike ride with a coffee stop, 2 visits to relatives, lunch, and then most of the rest of the day was spent gardening. I have filled the garden waste bin completely and the garden is looking lovely and tidy.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2017)

Slept in after yesterday. Didn't get up till gone 11... 

Couldn't be bothered to head off to Tesco today, so went yellow stickering in the Co-op instead. Not much to be had. Could've snagged a chicken for £1.10 if I'd have really wanted it, but I've no space in the freezer.  I did come back with Camembert and a Chaource however. There were 10 Camemberts, but as I'd probably have been shot for coming back with all ten, I settled on a modest two instead. 

Made a start on the Chaource for lunch. 

Spent the afternoon in the garden. Set up my fold out cat show chair in the shade under the trees and settled down with a good book. Then at half six I pootled out for a bimble on the bike before returning home for a supper of salad and pork pie.

In other news, Lexi brought me a vole and several sucked butterflies.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> While I wasn't home, Mr Summerdays bought a chicken to roast and didn't realise till the check out that it was YS..... I've got to turn the oven on tonight



Nowt wrong with a YS chook.  You could have freezerified it for another day when it's not so hot xxx


----------



## hopless500 (18 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Slept in after yesterday. Didn't get up till gone 11...
> 
> Couldn't be bothered to head off to Tesco today, so went yellow stickering in the Co-op instead. Not much to be had. Could've snagged a chicken for £1.10 if I'd have really wanted it, but I've no space in the freezer.  I did come back with Camembert and a Chaource however. There were 10 Camemberts, but as I'd probably have been shot for coming back with all ten, I settled on a modest two instead.
> 
> ...


Chaource is yum. One of my favourites.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Chaource is yum. One of my favourites.



It was nicely ripe too. Cut into it and it did a passable impression of Constable Odo.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jun 2017)

37


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jun 2017)

As here, last week. 26 here now. A big front went through last night, very stormy.
I made YS steak on the grill, and some shrimp and portobello mushroom caps as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2017)

Right, today, which now appears to be yesterday, was largely about the madness of dadness seen through the perspective of grandadness. And because the dog downstairs has now stopped barking long enough for me to dare take my earplugs out, I'm now going to go to bed. Nighty night. Though it's probably a bit warm for a nighty.


----------



## Speicher (19 Jun 2017)

I am on the sofa in my nighty, watching the Tour of Slovenia. Magnus Backstedt is part of the commentary team.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2017)

T-shirt and jim-jam bottoms here. Gonna hoof off for a bath in a bit once I've finished my 

Someone's cat at the show yesterday must've had passengers.  My shins are all bitten and I can't stop scratching.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4848215, member: 9609"]I'm sure he said he done farm work, if he's on the silage I doubt he will have time for internet stuff, they work you hard on farms, I have had this afternoon off but its mostly 16 hour days -[/QUOTE]

One of the lucky ones that man. Man of leisure before his time. Good on him.


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2017)

Today we're homeward bound, we've had a lovely break and a very enjoyable weekend.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> T-shirt and jim-jam bottoms here. Gonna hoof off for a bath in a bit once I've finished my
> 
> Someone's cat at the show yesterday must've had passengers.  My shins are all bitten and I can't stop scratching.


@Reynard 
Try standing in the shower and washing your legs in the hottest water you can handle Build up heat slowly
10 mins of high heat and bliss ..the intense itching stops for a good few hrs..


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> A nice telephoto for wildlife pics, I am using the money I've saved from not buying any new cycling gear for the last couple of years


How many mm? 30 years ago I had a 500mm lens for surf photography, still have it somwhere but it's okd screwfit style. A good tripod is essential.

I'l post some bird pics I took with my hand held Lumix compact later.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jun 2017)

Might go and have a look at Gainsborough old hall today...i know its boiling..


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> How many mm? 30 years ago I had a 500mm lens for surf photography, still have it somwhere but it's okd screwfit style. A good tripod is essential.
> 
> I'l post some bird pics I took with my hand held Lumix compact later.


Not before you make breakfast please


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> Might go and have a look at Gainsborough old hall today...i know its boiling..


Lincolnshire?
I only thought there was a flour mill there...


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not before you make breakfast please


Breakfast duly served. Am I allowed to go to work now?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2017)

This is Colin, our first home-grown Courgette of the year:







His life was short but flavoursome.....






:-)))


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Wow I think today is a day for sitting still. Pity I've got to walk to the train station at some point!



Mrs MY tells me its a railway station,


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Have you looked up the meaning of the word in the dictionary?
> 
> 
> I was planning to have the air con unit in the sitting room/office today... but Mr R has managed to knacker it.


How very dare you! Creating class leading products for export on which the nation increasingly depends!


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jun 2017)

Another stunning day here. Need to stir myself into action.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2017)

Oooh! It's a bit h o t warm today. I've got to build up some energy to get on with the bath again but first I'll just drink my tea.


----------



## potsy (19 Jun 2017)

coffeejo said:


> Another stunning day here. Need to stir myself into action.


Here too, I am awaiting delivery of lens, it should be here v soon.

Battery charging so I can have a play when it arrives


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Here too, I am awaiting delivery of lens, it should be here v soon.
> 
> Battery charging so I can have a play when it arrives


Oh! You are a tease keeping us on tender hooks.


----------



## potsy (19 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! You are a tease keeping us on tender hooks.


I prefer to be vague about my purchases, too many stalkers on here


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2017)

Last nights sunset, taken on my iPhone as my camera has decided not to play ball.


----------



## TVC (19 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> I prefer to be vague about my purchases, too many stalkers on here


And pseudo experts who google what you bought, then lecture you about it with their new found knowledge.


----------



## Smithbat (19 Jun 2017)

The break of Ramadam meal on Saturday was lovely. I took her a present of some dates and she was really touched with that and that I wore a scarf while she prayed. The food she made was amazing, I am going to have her round for dinner one night, as long as I buy halal meat or serve a vege meal all will be fine.

I am now back at work and wishing I was on the boat


----------



## potsy (19 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> And pseudo experts who google what you bought, then lecture you about it with their new found knowledge.


I thought long and hard about this purchase, I am northern and tight, I see it as a long term investment 

Feck me it's heavy, might have to start working out before I can use it


----------



## potsy (19 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Perhaps you could go for a ride... ?


Are you asking me out?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> You can get adaptors, but I'm sure you know that.


Mmmm.....may have to do more rummaging in the loft....


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jun 2017)

Takes me back, I think I had the old Samyang 500 mm refractor, a pretty decent lens for what it cost. I kind of like the compactness of the digital cameras, but I may find a digital slr to drag about one day.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> I thought long and hard about this purchase, I am northern and tight, I see it as a long term investment
> 
> Feck me it's heavy, might have to start working out before I can use it


You may need a mono pod thingy to help support it.


----------



## potsy (19 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You may need a mono pod thingy to help support it.


It should be fine, just a bit of a shock compared to the compact cameras I am used to.

I tried out a friends the other week so knew how heavy it was before I bought it.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mmmm.....may have to do more rummaging in the loft....


What lens and fitting is it as I have got a load of screw lens adaptors? You would have to do things manually as there are no connections.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Jun 2017)

I have half an onion left.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> What lens and fitting is it as I have got a load of screw lens adaptors? You would have to do things manually as there are no connections.


Go only knows! It's 30 years old. Thanks for the offer, but I don't have a suitable Digital camera to attach it to yet!!


----------



## potsy (19 Jun 2017)

I swear the mug of tea I brought out to the garden is as hot now as it was when I made it an hour ago


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> I swear the mug of tea I brought out to the garden is as hot now as it was when I made it an hour ago


Quite possibly hotter!


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> @Reynard
> Try standing in the shower and washing your legs in the hottest water you can handle Build up heat slowly
> 10 mins of high heat and bliss ..the intense itching stops for a good few hrs..



Thanks for the tip @meta lon 

I don't have a shower, but hot water and a wash cloth should work xxx


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> How many mm? 30 years ago I had a 500mm lens for surf photography, still have it somwhere but it's okd screwfit style. A good tripod is essential.
> 
> I'l post some bird pics I took with my hand held Lumix compact later.



M42 screw mount glass? I've got a bit of that lurking.

My all purpose telephoto is the Canon 100-400L


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2017)

Did a Zooplus order for the girls - cat litter, dry food and wet food. They were doing 2kg extra free on the 10kg sacks of RC dry.


----------



## potsy (19 Jun 2017)

Guess who was the first to model for my new lens? 







Good news is my blackbirds have returned, though they have gone a little camera shy..


----------



## summerdays (19 Jun 2017)

It's extremely hot!! In the sun I slowed down because it was too much effort to go fast and in the shade I slowed down because it was cooler than the sunny bits. I also found myself lurking in the gutter a lot as there was more shade the nearer you got to the pavement!


----------



## HertzvanRental (19 Jun 2017)

Wife...."If you weren't so pedantic, we'd have less rows."


Husband..." Don't you mean fewer?"


That made me titter!


----------



## tyred (19 Jun 2017)

Almost weekly I return the same stupid postcard to the twits in the TV licence office with the appropriate boxes filled out informing them that I DO NOT OWN A ****ING TELEVISION SET yet every Monday I come from work to find another one demanding that I buy a TV Licence in my post box. 

How many times do I have to do this before they get the message. Thank God they put a freepost stamp on them or it would be cheaper to buy a TV licence than to keep buying stamps to return them. 

Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## TVC (19 Jun 2017)

I might be in Germany on Wednesday, or I might be driving to Reading, or I might be stuck in the factory. Nobody yet knows.


----------



## TVC (19 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Germany you say? Popping down to see our Correspondent are you?


Perhaps not, mostly I will be meeting polyurethane suppliers inside an exhibition hall in Munich.


----------



## potsy (19 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Perhaps not, mostly I will be meeting polyurethane suppliers inside an exhibition hall in Munich.


----------



## TVC (19 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


>


You are entirely correct


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2017)

Just back from a stag doo in Budapest (well been in work today). Had a great time, lots of beer and food. The best man did us proud and got us a great hotel very central, not far from The Opera, and near the ruin bars, Karavan Club, and and some superb restaurants. The offers of cocaine and women from passing pimps in cars took us by a surprise, especially at about 7.30pm !!


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jun 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I am now back at work and wishing I was on the boat



I'm at work and wish I could get off the boat.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I might be in Germany on Wednesday, or I might be driving to Reading, or I might be stuck in the factory. Nobody yet knows.



ahhhh, a bit of uncertainty will keep you on your toes....


----------



## Speicher (19 Jun 2017)

What should I do with a fledgeling baby bird that I found on my driveway? I guessed that it was getting very hot there in the sun with no shelter, so I placed it on the cooler grass of the lawn. If the parents do not find it, do I need to put out some water and find it some worms?


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jun 2017)

This heatwave is causing Welsh Dragons to hatch too early, I do hope they survive


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I might be in Germany on Wednesday, or I might be driving to Reading, or I might be stuck in the factory. Nobody yet knows.



View: https://youtu.be/EFRpFkZFrOU


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> What should I do with a fledgeling baby bird that I found on my driveway? I guessed that it was getting very hot there in the sun with no shelter, so I placed it on the cooler grass of the lawn. If the parents do not find it, do I need to put out some water and find it some worms?


A difficult one Wol. Adults normally know where the babies have got to. If you didn't move it too far it may be found by them.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jun 2017)

It's raining, not very heavy but still rain.


----------



## atalanta (19 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> A difficult one Wol. Adults normally know where the babies have got to. If you didn't move it too far it may be found by them.


I don't think baby birds can eat on their own, their parents have to regurgitate stuff for them.


----------



## Speicher (19 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> A difficult one Wol. Adults normally know where the babies have got to. If you didn't move it too far it may be found by them.



I moved it about two yards. It seemed fairly calm to be handled, and was stretching its wings. I was thinking it might have flown into the closed garage door, and was temporarily stunned


----------



## Speicher (19 Jun 2017)

atalanta said:


> I don't think baby birds can eat on their own, their parents have to regurgitate stuff for them.



I am quite happy to handle worms, but chewing them a bit would be a step too far, I think.


----------



## atalanta (19 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am quite happy to handle worms, but chewing them a bit would be a step too far, I think.


"You're not my real mom!!!"


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> It's raining, not very heavy but still rain.



I think if wasn't on a cool air conditioned ship I'd be in the garden standing in that rain. Lovely feeling in the summer.


----------



## Speicher (19 Jun 2017)

The baby birdlet is mostly black and white, and about four inches from tip of the beak to end of the tail.


----------



## potsy (19 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> The baby birdlet is mostly black and white, and about four inches from tip of the beak to end of the tail.


Sounds like an egret


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I think if wasn't on a cool air conditioned ship I'd be in the garden standing in that rain. Lovely feeling in the summer.



It lasted about 10 minutes and made no impact whatsoever


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jun 2017)

Still at least 26 degrees here 

I may sleep in the garden.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Still at least 26 degrees here
> 
> I may sleep in the garden.


Dropped to that earlier this morning.


----------



## TVC (19 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Still at least 26 degrees here
> 
> I may sleep in the garden.


At least you've got some sea to paddle in to cool down 

I may have to head down to the river to dip my toes.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> It's raining, not very heavy but still rain.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2017)

I went yellow stickering to cool down 

Best buy today was 4.5kg of jersey royals for 75p. Those will keep me in tatties for a while.


----------



## summerdays (19 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> I went yellow stickering to cool down
> 
> Best buy today was 4.5kg of jersey royals for 75p. Those will keep me in tatties for a while.


I loitered in Tescos before meeting friends at the weekend, not to buy anything just because it was a lot cooler than outside!!


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I loitered in Tescos before meeting friends at the weekend, not to buy anything just because it was a lot cooler than outside!!



LOL neat 

It would have been colder in Tesco if their fridges were working. They had to turn some off to divert power to the fridges and freezers in the warehouse...  The Co-op was much better


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> At least you've got some sea to paddle in to cool down
> 
> I may have to head down to the river to dip my toes.


Many peeps swimming in the river in Hereford at 1900hrs today.....


----------



## Speicher (19 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Many peeps swimming in the river in Hereford at 1900hrs today.....



Did you see me  as you went past?


----------



## Speicher (20 Jun 2017)

The fledgling in my garden looked very much like this one, a tree swallow.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Jun 2017)

It's bin night and the Hammersmith foxes come round and rip the black bin bags to pieces in search of food scraps. I converted the chicken carcase to stock in the pressure cooker and flushed the mush down the loo. Hungry foxy.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jun 2017)

slowmotion said:


> It's bin night and the Hammersmith foxes come round and rip the black bin bags to pieces in search of food scraps. I converted the chicken carcase to stock in the pressure cooker and flushed the mush down the loo. Hungry foxy.



Before we got the council wheelie bins we had that problem with the seagulls, there was the occasional fox from the woods too. My trick was to sprinkle the bags liberally with water and bleach with a watering can. Never got touched.

You can have that one on me.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2017)

Morning. Carol Kirkwood is wearing a pretty blue dress.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jun 2017)

Morning not sure the temperature actually went down last night. Sasha and I slept on the sun lounger from 3-5am which was rather pleasant.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jun 2017)

22 degrees showing on the thermostat, but a bit of a breeze here in Leicester.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I loitered in Tescos before meeting friends at the weekend, not to buy anything just because it was a lot cooler than outside!!


I wonder if that may have affected their figures? Halfords monitored how many peeps went in against sales, so if you went in just to shelter from the rain and didn't buy anything it would affect their sales figures.
The fact that you couldn't find what you were looking for because they had moved it didn't occur to them.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> Did you see me  as you went past?


Errr no...not a single wol to be seen!
Hereford your patch?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Carol Kirkwood is wearing a pretty blue dress.


Mmmmmmm.......


----------



## lutonloony (20 Jun 2017)

Mrs LL is a good egg. I've Been away for the weekend doing archery, which technically means I missed our wedding anniversary. Am now at mothers for another week of chores. Will take the old girl out for an airing next weekend


----------



## mybike (20 Jun 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I have half an onion left.



Clearly you didn't use enough onion.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2017)

The cats are not enjoying this heat. I keep finding them lying on the floor trying to cool down. 
I'll be attacking either the washing up or the plumbing soon, but first I think I'll make a drink and mull it over.


----------



## mybike (20 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> The downside of deciding to go on the club ride in this weather is having to cover oneself in greasy sunblock. Urgh.



Long sleeves & trousers for me.


----------



## postman (20 Jun 2017)

Someone left the fridge door open last night.A midnight food or drink burglar.I was soooo knackered i was in bed by 9-15.so it was not me.Well the marg looked like a yellow sloppy gunge,out, along with everything else according to Mrs Postman.Visit to the supermarket on the cards this morning.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Errr no...not a single wol to be seen!
> Hereford your patch?



Did you miss the pign sosts for Undred Hacre wood?


----------



## slowmotion (20 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Before we got the council wheelie bins we had that problem with the seagulls, there was the occasional fox from the woods too. My trick was to sprinkle the bags liberally with water and bleach with a watering can. Never got touched.
> 
> You can have that one on me.


Yebutt.......my stock is tasty. I didn't flush that part down the loo.


----------



## TVC (20 Jun 2017)

I will not be visiting Munich tomorrow, neither will I be going to Reading.


----------



## potsy (20 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I will not be visiting Munich tomorrow, neither will I be going to Reading.


Lucky them.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jun 2017)

mybike said:


> Clearly you didn't use enough onion.


brings tears to my eyes!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2017)

It's soooooo hot here.  Poppy is slobbed out on the coffee table in the hallway and Lexi is out somewhere - probably under the miniature lilac on the drive.

Had a lovely lunch; two slices of toast with avocado, plus a beautiful juicy pear and some super-ripe strawberries.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> It's soooooo hot here.  Poppy is slobbed out on the coffee table in the hallway and Lexi is out somewhere - probably under the miniature lilac on the drive.
> 
> Had a lovely lunch; two slices of toast with avocado, plus a beautiful juicy pear and some super-ripe strawberries.


Another haul from The Land Of Yellow Stickers?


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Another haul from The Land Of Yellow Stickers?



Of course 

The only thing that wasn't from the Land of Yellow Stickers was the butter.  But that was bought on a £1 off promo.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I will not be visiting Munich tomorrow, neither will I be going to Reading.



We're narrowing it down then.....


----------



## TVC (20 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> We're narrowing it down then.....


I shall be spending the day in my lab. 

I may be going to Cambridge next February, don't get over excited yet.


----------



## potsy (20 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I shall be spending the day in my lab.
> 
> I may be going to Cambridge next February, don't get over excited yet.


It's going to be a very boring thread if you just keep telling us places that you may or may not be going 

I may be going back to work tomorrow


----------



## TVC (20 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> It's going to be a very boring thread if you just keep telling us places that you may or may not be going
> 
> I may be going back to work tomorrow


Well it beats having to look at slightly out of focus pictures of garden birds 

I may be going to Manchester soon.


----------



## potsy (20 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I may be going to Manchester soon.


No need for threats.


----------



## TVC (20 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> No need for threats.


You're going to have all my boliday boasts soon as well


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jun 2017)

Well I could be going anywhere in my caravan so there


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You're going to have all my boliday boasts soon as well


Where are you going ????


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Well it beats having to look at slightly out of focus pictures of garden birds
> 
> I may be going to Manchester soon.



On the subject of pictures, have you been off your food recently. I see no evidence you've eaten for ages.


----------



## TVC (20 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well I could be going anywhere in my caravan so there


Not Stockport though.


----------



## TVC (20 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where are you going ????


Iceland.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not Stockport though.


Err no.


----------



## TVC (20 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> On the subject of pictures, have you been off your food recently. I see no evidence you've eaten for ages.


Ah well, there is the food forum, they get to see all my culinary creations, they are far more appreciative and do not have 'issues' with wooden boards.


----------



## summerdays (20 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> The downside of deciding to go on the club ride in this weather is having to cover oneself in greasy sunblock. Urgh.


I hate that feeling but I have freckles so it's either oily or brilliant red painful skin
,


----------



## potsy (20 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Err no.


You're not posh enough


----------



## potsy (20 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Iceland.


Talking of supermarkets, we'll be getting a Lidl soon, can't wait.


----------



## postman (20 Jun 2017)

Garden grown Strawberries for tea.Yesterdays sun brought them on a treat.


----------



## TVC (20 Jun 2017)

Time for Cheese Club.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2017)

Whilst we were in Dawlish at the weekend we spotted several of these in the local park, anyone know what breed of bird they are? thats the one with the wattle under its beak.


----------



## Paulus (20 Jun 2017)

Could be an African Goose. Not a native species as such, but kept in parks and gardens as show birds


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2017)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 358164
> Could be an African Goose.



Cheers for that, that looks about right.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> Cheers for that, that looks about right.


I don't know about that. It looks all wrong even if it is the right bird!


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> Did you miss the pign sosts for Undred Hacre wood?


Must have done....was looking out for a Premiere Inn!


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Iceland.


It was called Bejam in my day....


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jun 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't know about that. It looks all wrong even if it is the right bird!


Among the residents of Dawlish it looks quite normal.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> Whilst we were in Dawlish at the weekend we spotted several of these in the local park, anyone know what breed of bird they are? thats the one with the wattle under its beak.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 358163


Did you go to Powderham castle, Starcross, Cockwood, Balls monument?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2017)

I had to buy a red pepper at Tesco because No.1 grandson wouldn't release it from his 2 yr old grasp. 
It was well worth 50p for the peace & quite


----------



## TVC (20 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It was called Bejam in my day....


I bet you still have Budgens.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I bet you still have Budgens.


The 5th Emergency Service? Last one replaced by Coop last year :-(


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2017)

Lovely supper tonight: cold cooked chicken (thigh fillets that I'd marinated overnight in greek yoghurt, garlic and indian spices before baking in the oven), potato salad made with jersey royals, fresh herbs and home made french dressing, and a watercress and lambs lettuce salad. Oh, and some ripe nectarines for afters. 

Another successful meal from the Land of Yellow Stickers coupled with some kitchen know-how.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Did you go to Powderham castle, Starcross, Cockwood, Balls monument?



No, we were there for about two hours in the afternoon, by the time we'd had lunch and a walk round the park we hadn't a lot of time left.


----------



## TVC (20 Jun 2017)

We are returned from beer cheese club.

A rather tangy brie style ewe is in the fridge for tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2017)

Am convinced that the hot weather is affecting my internet connection; even the simplest pages are taking aaaaages to load, and as for i-player, forget it... 

No poncy fibre broadband out here in the boonies. Ran a speed test and am getting 0.3 mbps instead of the usual 1.5 mbps. Was fine till I went to bed Sunday, but since then it's been a total pile of manure and I'm struggling to get things done. Even my Zooplus order didn't go through because the payment timed out. 

Suspect the copper cables are to blame, having likely expanded / sagged in the heat. And I'm several miles away from the nearest exchange... *sigh*


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Ah well, there is the food forum, they get to see all my culinary creations, they are far more appreciative and do not have 'issues' with wooden boards.


I have no issues with wooden boards....
Some of my favorite homes have included wooden boards.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jun 2017)

I stubbed my toe on the way upstairs. I'm not sure if it was a terrorist incident, but I put the bathroom in "lockdown" anyway.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jun 2017)

It's all kicking off on the Koningsplein.

https://www.terena.org/webcam/


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jun 2017)

slowmotion said:


> It's all kicking off on the Koningsplein.
> 
> https://www.terena.org/webcam/



I would have been captured by that camera several times over the last few years.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2017)

This morning got off to a good start with huge tummy tickles and a head, chin and ear massage.

I'll probably not see him again until tea time.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2017)

They just put a clip on BBC just now of two elephants rescuing a baby elephant from a pool.


----------



## mybike (21 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> It's mostly on my face. Years ago when I was horse managing/riding every day, no one bothered with sunblock (it was greasy and horse hair got stuck in it which was horrible). Then a few years back I had to have a small lesion removed from my forehead, which was a bit traumatic because I was expecting a little incision like a punch biopsy and I ended up with a vertical 1.5-inch scar. As a result of that experience I'm a bit more liberal with the sunblock these days.



Then its a beard & floppy hat I recommend.


----------



## mybike (21 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where are you going ????



Manchester?


----------



## Smithbat (21 Jun 2017)

Can I stop being an adult please, I just want to play under a hose in the garden, not verify invoices at work


----------



## mybike (21 Jun 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Can I stop being an adult please, I just want to play under a hose in the garden, not verify invoices at work



Of course you can, just tell them I said it was OK.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2017)

The daisies are looking pretty on the back lawn at the moment, it's a sea of white.


----------



## Smithbat (21 Jun 2017)

mybike said:


> Of course you can, just tell them I said it was OK.


 Thanks muchly x


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2017)

I am sorry for misleading you all there is some clover mixed in with the daisies.

I wish I had a pound for the number of times I have tried the bath in place. I'd be able to buy a pint of cider.


----------



## User269 (21 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> ........................ but the beard is a bit more of a challenge .



Why so modest?


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Jun 2017)

Those sleezy buggers at TK Maxx arranged a city wide power cut just to stop me from returning a pair of jeans... grrrrr.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jun 2017)

@potsy one for your Friday I believe


----------



## hopless500 (21 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> One of my favourite garden plants is starting to flower. Dierama pulcherrimum, also known as angel's fishing rod.
> 
> View attachment 358252


I grew that from seed a few years back. It flowered once and was never seen again


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> I've got the floppy hat, but the beard is a bit more of a challenge .



The beard isn't a problem but I suspect I'd look silly in a floppy hat


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2017)

Made blueberry compote this morning as the ones I'd bought were starting to look a bit sad. Would be a shame to see them go to waste. Will be lovely stirred into plain yoghurt.

Still really hot here, but the wind is picking up. Can't wait for the weather to break as I'm sick to death of glacially slow internet...


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2017)

The Boss went to the shop. Before he went I asked him to get me a cold drink.
He returned with a Mixed Fruits Kopperberg Cider.

Me likey...


----------



## lutonloony (21 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> Whilst we were in Dawlish at the weekend we spotted several of these in the local park, anyone know what breed of bird they are? thats the one with the wattle under its beak.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 358163


Had I been home, you could have popped over for a cup of char


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Had I been home, you could have popped over for a cup of char



Cheers, we were staying at the Anchorage Hotel in Babbacombe and had trips into Sidmouth, Dawlish Dartmouth and Torquay it self, all in a four day coach trip.


----------



## Speicher (21 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> The Boss went to the shop. Before he went I asked him to get me a cold drink.
> He returned with a Mixed Fruits Kopperberg Cider.
> 
> Me likey...



I have tried their pear cider, but it is rather sweet.


----------



## summerdays (21 Jun 2017)

I'm sleepy and I'm considering heading to bed..... but it's so hot!!


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm sleepy and I'm considering heading to bed..... but it's so hot!!


You'll be up in time to see the sunrise!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have tried their pear cider, but it is rather sweet.




Or as I call them.. Adult Alcopops


----------



## Speicher (21 Jun 2017)

I would like to move house please. What about this one, that has its own railway carriages?


----------



## summerdays (21 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> You'll be up in time to see the sunrise!


I will whether I go to bed now or not but enough dallying I'm off to bed now!


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I will whether I go to bed now or not but enough dallying I'm off to bed now!



Night night.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2017)

Tucking into a snack of peanut butter on toast.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I will whether I go to bed now or not but enough dallying I'm off to bed now!





dave r said:


> Night night.


Don't let the bed bugs bite.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2017)

It's 30 degrees in my living room. I just went to the toilet and to get a beer out of the fridge. Returned and I burst out into a sweat, and then looked at the temperature. 28 it was now reading until I unmisted my glasses. Nah, still 30.... It's looking like a naked on top of the bed night's sleep.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2017)

Me and @Salty seadog are having a nice cup of Earl Grey on Sandwich bay beach, abiut to sleep out under the stars!


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me and @Salty seadog are having a nice cup of Earl Grey on Sandwich bay beach, abiut to sleep out under the stars!
> 
> View attachment 358336
> View attachment 358337


Trangia sighting!!!


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Trangia sighting!!!


Might be a copy, not the real item.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2017)

Some of those titanium jobbies are pretty nice


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Some of those titanium jobbies are pretty nice


I'd spend the extra elsewhere though.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2017)

Said someone would be up early!


----------



## summerdays (22 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Said someone would be up early!


It's very breezy, I'm rather worried @Fab Foodie and @Salty seadog will have been blown onto continental Europe! But I'll have another attempt at sleeping.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> It's very breezy, I'm rather worried @Fab Foodie and @Salty seadog will have been blown onto continental Europe! But I'll have another attempt at sleeping.


Hazard to shipping or air traffic?


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> It's very breezy, I'm rather worried @Fab Foodie and @Salty seadog will have been blown onto continental Europe! But I'll have another attempt at sleeping.


We're fine!
Just woken by the dawn chorus (skylarks), taken a few photos and am getting a brew on. Lovely kip so far. No ships endangered.
Even Ramsgate looks good from here....


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> We're fine!
> Just woken by the dawn chorus (skylarks), taken a few photos and am getting a brew on. Lovely kip so far. No ships endangered.
> Even Ramsgate looks good from here....
> 
> ...


Is it a Trangia being used?


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> It's very breezy, I'm rather worried @Fab Foodie and @Salty seadog will have been blown onto continental Europe! But I'll have another attempt at sleeping.



We're ok, still here. Fabbers is on teas duty....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Is it a Trangia being used?


It is.... of a certain vintage.
Tea's up!
Looks like tea is not the only thing with bags on the beach.....


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It is.... of a certain vintage.
> Tea's up!
> Looks like tea is not the only thing with bags on the beach.....
> 
> ...


Semi-skimmed?


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> We're ok, still here. Fabbers is on teas duty....
> 
> View attachment 358346


Not tree duty!


----------



## User19783 (22 Jun 2017)

My dog is so so restless this morning, been out in the for a pee at 04:00,, still didn't settle, went for a walk, 

Still not settling, I guess the is a storm coming?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Jun 2017)

Hello... been a while. 

just dropping in to see if I can find my cycling mojo again, now that my 11 broken ribs are almost no longer hurting me!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Jun 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Trangia sighting!!!


several now reside in Australia!


----------



## lutonloony (22 Jun 2017)

I can report breeze in Luton


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Hello... been a while.
> 
> just dropping in to see if I can find my cycling mojo again, now that my 11 broken ribs are almost no longer hurting me!



Hello again...


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jun 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Hello... been a while.
> 
> just dropping in to see if I can find my cycling mojo again, now that my 11 broken ribs are almost no longer hurting me!


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2017)

@Hill Wimp Coo coo ca choo......he is the walrus....






Morning all.


----------



## GM (22 Jun 2017)

My forehead is peeling like a new potato, silly me I may have over cooked myself


----------



## summerdays (22 Jun 2017)

Morning... when you said you were on a beach I was imagining sand...l not bumpy pebbles, I hope you slept well!!

Despite my being awake in the middle I had a surprisingly good night's sleep, and woke to see dawn and actually slept in till the radio turned on at 6:20!!!


----------



## summerdays (22 Jun 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Hello... been a while.
> 
> just dropping in to see if I can find my cycling mojo again, now that my 11 broken ribs are almost no longer hurting me!


Nice to see you pop up here, I've been meaning to pop into Cooking Bites to say hi for a while


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> Morning... when you said you were on a beach I was imagining sand...l not bumpy pebbles, I hope you slept well!!
> 
> Despite my being awake in the middle I had a surprisingly good night's sleep, and woke to see dawn and actually slept in till the radio turned on at 6:20!!!



I have pebble induced aches.


----------



## Katherine (22 Jun 2017)

Still loving the beautiful weather. Yesterday 2 colleagues and I walked to the shops at lunchtime on errands and returned with a solero each which tasted particularly good.


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Hello... been a while.
> 
> just dropping in to see if I can find my cycling mojo again, now that my 11 broken ribs are almost no longer hurting me!



Hello, long time no see, how's things?


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2017)

User said:


> 'Pebble induced'.... right. Nothing to do with the beers consumed then?



3 cups out tea was our limit. Fabbers is working today or it might have been 4.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2017)

Katherine said:


> Still loving the beautiful weather. Yesterday 2 colleagues and I walked to the shops at lunchtime on errands and returned with a solero each which tasted particularly good.


Living the dream!


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2017)

Home safely for Brekkie :-)


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jun 2017)

User said:


> It's a day out to Norwich for me today. Sadly, it will involve work.


You could come and say hello! I'm only about 15 miles from Norwich


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jun 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Hello... been a while.
> 
> just dropping in to see if I can find my cycling mojo again, now that my 11 broken ribs are almost no longer hurting me!


 
Are things all healing well, and how are the chooks??


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2017)

I did a survey yesterday, I only saw two other people in long sleeved shirts and one of those had rolled them up to the elbows. It may be different today.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Jun 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Hello again...


Hello again, how is the other end of the TPT?



raleighnut said:


>


:wave:



summerdays said:


> Nice to see you pop up here, I've been meaning to pop into Cooking Bites to say hi for a while


Hi... do drop by...



dave r said:


> Hello, long time no see, how's things?


not too bad
better than they were 12 months ago when I left the UK. 



hopless500 said:


> Are things all healing well, and how are the chooks??


The ribs are healing well.
The back is apparently as good as it is going to get and I am finally getting physio
I may well be eligible to trial an implant into the spine to help with the pain levels... still on the very high doses of morphine, mixture of the synthetic and real stuff now though

The chooks are err, well most of the ones from last year are dead sadly. Bad fox attack in broad daylight. Not good. One girl survived with injuries too bad and we had to euthanise her. Another was badly injured to the point that we only kept her alive because she had survived that long and didn't have severe injuries to her vent (like the other one did). Egg laying and pooping through the vent with an injury there are not going to heal. Anyhow, I drove masses amount of distances at silly hours of the night to keep her alive because she was the first egg every hatched by the lady who gave her to me (there were issues with her attacking the lady, so it was better she was rehomed to a friend who she knew would take care of her)... anyhow 5 weeks of her living in the house and yes I am very competent at chicken diapers now (homemade ones at that!).... and she is fully healed and back with the flock.... and I now have 9 chicks in the house from the eggs we had collected in the preceding few days... 11 hatched, 9 survived and they are 6 1/2 weeks old and living in a converted IKEA rejects wardrobe that I took a jigsaw to - its on its side...

We had a wonderful day yesterday which started with our coldest overnight temperature to date... -6C. I still haven't got my head around Australia, native bush and it being frozen! 










Everything was coated in a good layer of hoar frost! It never made it into double digits all day. Mind you today only made it to 11C. Overnight was a balmy warm -2C. 

Loving it here, in case you haven't guessed.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2017)

I've just been booking a Choo Choo trip for my brother's 70 th birthday.

It can't be a surprise as I had to ask him if he wanted to go.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2017)

20,000 posts on this thread!


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Home safely for Brekkie :-)
> 
> View attachment 358361


I don't want to criticise, but you appear to have forgotten the bacon.


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I don't want to criticise, but you appear to have forgotten the bacon.



Amongst other things.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I don't want to criticise, but you appear to have forgotten the bacon.


It's Alt-breakfast.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2017)

A like for the breakfast, not for the Alt.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Hello... been a while.
> 
> just dropping in to see if I can find my cycling mojo again, now that my 11 broken ribs are almost no longer hurting me!


Cycling mojo supplied here.
Finest purveyors.
Good to hear from you again.


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's Alt-breakfast.....


No breakfast is better than a bad breakfast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> No breakfast is better than a bad breakfast.


However, breakfast means breakfast...


----------



## Speicher (22 Jun 2017)

Look peeps, I have had enough of hearing about Brexit negotiations. 

Breakfast negotiations have their limits as well.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jun 2017)

User said:


> What if breakfast is a Magnum?



If you are not fully awake, you could end up shooting yourself in the foot.

If you are talking about Magnum PI, I would say I preferred Petrocelli.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2017)

I could feel time speeding past as I stared at all of the plumbing fittings in the shop, plastic push fit , metal compression, 15mm , 22 mm. I think I may have got what I need but I probably have missed something out. It took me long enough figuring out what I thought I needed.
I seem to be building up quite a collection of fittings I do not need.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I could feel time speeding past as I stared at all of the plumbing fittings in the shop, plastic push fit , metal compression, 15mm , 22 mm. I think I may have got what I need but I probably have missed something out. It took me long enough figuring out what I thought I needed.
> I seem to be building up quite a collection of fittings I do not need.


How do you think plumbers end up with a van full of crap.


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2017)

User said:


> What if breakfast is a Magnum?


That is a breakfast of Kings.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That is a breakfast of Kings.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Hello... been a while.
> 
> just dropping in to see if I can find my cycling mojo again, now that my 11 broken ribs are almost no longer hurting me!


Hi! I remember you.
Sorry for breaking out into Frank Ifield mode.


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


>


Other ice creams are available.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jun 2017)

Temperature has dropped so hopefully I can sleep tonight


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Temperature has dropped so hopefully I can sleep tonight



Yes a lot fresher today, I needed a long sleeved jersey for my bike ride this morning.


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I could feel time speeding past as I stared at all of the plumbing fittings in the shop, plastic push fit , metal compression, 15mm , 22 mm. I think I may have got what I need but I probably have missed something out. It took me long enough figuring out what I thought I needed.
> I seem to be building up quite a collection of fittings I do not need.


Whenever I do a big DIY job I always plan in two trips to B&Q, one to get the stuff I need, one to get the stuff I didn't realise I needed or bought wrong.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Other ice creams are available.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jun 2017)

I think I accidentally used rather old coffee in the cafetiere for @User ....... .sorry  (it has been consigned to the bin). Should've poured a g&t instead.


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I think I accidentally used rather old coffee in the cafetiere for @User ....... .sorry  (it has been consigned to the bin). Should've poured a g&t instead.


And he told us he was in Norfolk working


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> And he told us he was in Norfolk working


He was. Then he came to see me for a dodgy coffee. He was smart and everything


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2017)

Feel really bleurgh today as I hardly got a wink's sleep last night. Just too hot, and that was without the furry self-heating hot water bottle. 

Did get some gardening done this morning - well, I sorted out the supports for the grape vine that I'm growing up the porch and along its roof - the vine had reached the top of the post, so it had to be done. Hopefully I'll get some grapes off it next year. It's a dual purpose variety called Phoenix.

Got some plaice to cook tonight. Will just pan fry in butter. Still got loads of salad and cooked Jersey Royals. Raspberries and pineapple for afters.


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Isn't he always?


Times I've seen him he was wearing a smoking jacket, fedora and flip flops.


----------



## midlife (22 Jun 2017)

Dunked some Golden Oreos in my coffee......not as bad as I feared and held together better than Sports biscuits. Still feel that the skiing sports biscuit is king though


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jun 2017)

@User 's Karma has had its rewenge (a la Blackadder). The bad coffee has earned me a tub of Seriously Strong Cheddar Dip which turned out to be dairylea triangles squashed into a tub. Both disappointing and bleugh


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jun 2017)

I'm reading Bernie Sanders book.


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm reading Bernie Sanders book.


Well give it back to him.



(If I didn't Potsy would)


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Well give it back to him.
> 
> 
> 
> (If I didn't Potsy would)


He wouldn't know who Bernie Sanders was.

It's quite interesting. I could like the man quite a bit.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jun 2017)

So where is this rain then ????


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He wouldn't know who Bernie Sanders was.
> 
> It's quite interesting. I could like the man quite a bit.


Didn't he invent the secret blend of eleven herbs and spices


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Isn't he always?


Sometimes too smart for his own good ;-)


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2017)

So @Fab Foodie I don't suppose you have a killer fried chicken recipe do you? You know, inside info and all that.


----------



## Smithbat (22 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> So where is this rain then ????


We had about 17 spots this morning. It came over all dark this evening but it is all clear again now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So @Fab Foodie I don't suppose you have a killer fried chicken recipe do you? You know, inside info and all that.


Might do....but it's top sekrit....

How many tonnes did you want?


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Might do....but it's top sekrit....
> 
> How many tonnes did you want?


I would need samples before commiting to a bulk order


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I would need samples before commiting to a bulk order


But in order to get a sample, I need to seT up an opportunity on SFDC with projected volumes.....computer says no....


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jun 2017)

Just invite him round and promise him wine or beer. He will cave very quickly afterwards.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jun 2017)

Smithbat said:


> We had about 17 spots this morning. It came over all dark this evening but it is all clear again now.


Still sitting out in the garden.......... drinking wine


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2017)

I just bought a litre bottle of Tippex.
Huge mistake.


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just invite him round and promise him wine or beer. He will cave very quickly afterwards.


I was just going to ask you instead.


----------



## Smithbat (22 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Still sitting out in the garden.......... drinking wine


I am sat in the living room drinking tea. Is it the same thing?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jun 2017)

If you are cooking im already at your front door


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> He was smarmy and everything





User said:


> Isn't he always?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jun 2017)

Smithbat said:


> I am sat in the living room drinking tea. Is it the same thing?


Shame on you !

Mind you I have just had a cuppa. I can only manage being a louche for a couple of hours.


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2017)

I appear to have man flu, started with a sore throat yesterday, now I have the bunged up nose and occasional sniffles 

Only 2 more days to pass it to all my colleagues before my next long weekend.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2017)

Pandemonium here earlier... 

Poppy brought in a live wabbit and let it go in the house. Much Mexican Stand-off-ing and moving of furniture. Lexi caught it and let it go, then I caught it and took it outside before letting it go.  Wabbit would have had a future date with puff pastry if there'd have been enough space in the freezer. 

Wabbits don't half squeal though... Really ear-piercing...


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


>


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2017)

There's a whole load of snorting going on.

In the garden that is. A Hedgehog on the prowl.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So @Fab Foodie I don't suppose you have a killer fried chicken recipe do you? You know, inside info and all that.


Worst kept secret in the industry. The key is frying under pressure, which permeates the volatiles in the secret herbs and spices into the meat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2017)

Colonel Sanders once shot a fellow for messing with signs regarding his gas station.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Jun 2017)

Here you are folks. something to cool yourself down with 








I won't mention the fire I have going that hasn't gone out in over 2 months, or the hot chocolate that I have in front of me, the woolly hat & gloves and blanket that I have on, or the fleece, 3 t shirts... -C this morning and much of overnight. Sleeping with 2 winter weight duvets on you... and the electric blanket on...

And my view this morning. It is much the same now, only without the hoar frost


----------



## summerdays (23 Jun 2017)

I think ice cream/lollies are becoming one of my 5 a day at the moment, and I'm filling the ice cube trays several times a day (mind you I start by putting about 20 in my water bottle first thing!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm reading Bernie Sanders book.


Sorry , I got him confused with that chicken chappie.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Pandemonium here earlier...
> 
> Poppy brought in a live wabbit and let it go in the house. Much Mexican Stand-off-ing and moving of furniture. Lexi caught it and let it go, then I caught it and took it outside before letting it go.  Wabbit would have had a future date with puff pastry if there'd have been enough space in the freezer.
> 
> Wabbits don't half squeal though... Really ear-piercing...


Have you ever heard a Frog? My cat cornered one once, cor that was shrill.


----------



## TVC (23 Jun 2017)

This is now I want to spend my weekend.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2017)

When I first came downstairs this morning Gwen was calling for her breakfast as per usual but there was no sign of Schrodie. He wasn't behind the curtains and he wasn't in his cat box in the shower room. Feeling a bit worried I popped my head out of the back door and whistled. Boundy, boundy,boundy, I could see him leaping over the long grass towards me like Pepe Le Pew. He is fun.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2017)

Apparently we have had Schrodie a year now, so he is a year and a bit old.
He is more of an outdoor cat at the moment but he does have a shelf in the greenhouse which he likes to sleep on. If he spots you in the garden he will come over and join you for tummy tickles which can be a bit risky when he's stood on the edge of the pond.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2017)

The building inspector has been in and inspected my work. I'm not sure if he approved of my work as he didn't say anything. He just wandered around, sniffed a few things and is now lying down in the other room!


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jun 2017)

Off to Burnley hospital soon for a hernia op'. Back tomorrow.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Jun 2017)

So far today I have given myself 2 paper cuts


----------



## hopless500 (23 Jun 2017)

User said:


> My Cycle to Work Certificate has arrived. I'm off into town to order a new bike...


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This is now I want to spend my weekend.




Why do you want to expose your tummy and eat cat food?


----------



## TVC (23 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> Why do you want to expose your tummy and eat cat food?


Why wouldn't I?


----------



## TVC (23 Jun 2017)

User said:


> What are you getting?


Something else to clutter up the garage. At least that's what Mr R said.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jun 2017)

Not much happening ATM...I guess that's suitably mundane!


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The 5th Emergency Service? Last one replaced by Coop last year :-(


IIRC there's still one in Swanage, Dorset.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Off to Burnley hospital soon for a hernia op'. Back tomorrow.


Good luck!


----------



## TVC (23 Jun 2017)

Free coffee and wifi whilst I wait for the car to be serviced and valeted, BMW are very good hosts.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2017)

SHE'S GOT A FIRST!!!!!!!!!!

Dearest daughter #2 just called to say she has been awarded a first class honours in Nutition from Nottingham Uni.

#veryprouddad..


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2017)

....actuallyblubbingquiteabitdad....


----------



## Smithbat (23 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Free coffee and wifi whilst I wait for the car to be serviced and valeted, BMW are very good hosts.


Better than Seat, all I got was very hot while waiting to drop mine off and charged 6 quid for a tiny bulb as it is not covered by my plan!


----------



## Smithbat (23 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> SHE'S GOT A FIRST!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dearest daughter #2 just called to say she has been awarded a first class honours in Nutition from Nottingham Uni.
> 
> #veryprouddad..


That is amazing news. Well done daughter #2 xxxx


----------



## TVC (23 Jun 2017)

Good work Fabbers Jr


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Good work Fabbers Jr


So far so good, 2 daughters, 2 firsts... the lad though, time will tell!


----------



## TVC (23 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> So far so good, 2 daughters, 2 firsts... the lad though, time will tell!


Are you suggesting he might take after his dad? 

In other news the car has passed its first MOT so now it is having a brake fluid change and a wash, I don't think I can drink any more coffee.


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Free coffee and wifi whilst I wait for the car to be serviced and valeted, BMW are very good hosts.


Mr perfect strikes again


----------



## TVC (23 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Mr perfect strikes again


Never catch you buying a German car then?


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> So far so good, 2 daughters, 2 firsts... the lad though, time will tell!


He is a rock star already what more do you want????


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Never catch you buying a German car then?


No chance!!


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Never catch you buying a German car then?



Did you specify the optional indicators. Good lad.


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> Did you specify the optional indicators. Good lad.


Don't need 'em with that paint job


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Don't need 'em with that paint job



Pink ?


----------



## hopless500 (23 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> Pink ?


Close


----------



## TVC (23 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> Pink ?


Volcanic Orange. 

My beemer is British built, so it came with the indicators factory fitted.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Have you ever heard a Frog? My cat cornered one once, cor that was shrill.



That's one of the few things that my two *haven't* brought me...


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....actuallyblubbingquiteabitdad....


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2017)

The girls have had a busy day. 

So far, I have been gifted with three rabbits, a headless vole and a shrew.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> That's one of the few things that my two *haven't* brought me...


My lot will happily chase frogs but don't kill them. Their high pitched squeal is rather  (although the cats aren't bothered) but I get the impression that even touching their skin tastes very unpleasant.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> The girls have had a busy day.
> 
> So far, I have been gifted with three rabbits, a headless vole and a shrew.



Our tomcat used to bring in worms.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Volcanic Orange.
> 
> My beemer is British built, so it came with the indicators factory fitted.



When you coming home? I'm hungry...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My lot will happily chase frogs but don't kill them. Their high pitched squeal is rather  (although the cats aren't bothered) but I get the impression that even touching their skin tastes very unpleasant.



I do know that's the case with toads, but I don't have readily accessible water for the cats to find frogs... Lexi did bring me a grass snake last year though.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Our tomcat used to bring in worms.



Oh, I get those too. And legless spiders, sucked butterflies and leaves. Lexi is extremely catholic in her tastes


----------



## TVC (23 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> When you coming home? I'm hungry...


They are just bringing to over now - for the second time, first time they forgot to reset the service indicator .


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> They are just bringing to over now - for the second time, first time they forgot to reset the service indicator .



I will switch the oven on.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oh, I get those too. And legless spiders, sucked butterflies and leaves. Lexi is extremely catholic in her tastes



Our last cat once caught a huge spider then crunched on it right infront of us, legs sticking out of her mouth moving up and down as she chewed


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Our last cat once caught a huge spider then crunched on it right infront of us, legs sticking out of her mouth moving up and down as she chewed



That's pretty par-for-course here.  Poppy had one last night. I found the legs on the carpet this morning.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> That's pretty par-for-course here.  Poppy had one last night. I found the legs on the carpet this morning.



Thankfully this one has no idea so we don't have any problems


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Thankfully this one has no idea so we don't have any problems



I've just been gifted with another rabbit.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He is a rock star already what more do you want????


Rent?


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....actuallyblubbingquiteabitdad....


Well done FF Junior!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Free coffee and wifi whilst I wait for the car to be serviced and valeted, BMW are very good hosts.


As are Mercedes-Benz, since dealership changed hands locally


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (23 Jun 2017)

£13.98 for a 250ml jar of honey It's good for her soar throat apparently.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2017)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> £13.98 for a 250ml jar of honey It's good for her soar throat apparently.


I wouldn't swim in the river in Leicester.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (23 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I wouldn't swim in the river in Leicester.


Soar/sore......Oooops


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> So far today I have given myself 2 paper cuts



I suffered one that put me off work for 10 weeks, sliced through a tendon on my middle finger.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> So far so good, 2 daughters, 2 firsts... the lad though, time will tell!



Perhaps he'll get to number 1.....pop pickers.


----------



## gbb (23 Jun 2017)

Ran out of olives.
I love to just snack on them....


----------



## Katherine (23 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> SHE'S GOT A FIRST!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dearest daughter #2 just called to say she has been awarded a first class honours in Nutition from Nottingham Uni.
> 
> #veryprouddad..


That's brilliant. Congratulations.


----------



## Katherine (23 Jun 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Off to Burnley hospital soon for a hernia op'. Back tomorrow.



Hope it went well and you are feeling better.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2017)

gbb said:


> Ran out of olives.
> I love to just snack on them....



I always have a can or two lurking in the cupboard. Shame I can't quite throw as far as P'boro xxx


----------



## GM (24 Jun 2017)

Radiohead at Glastonbury, kin brilliant


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jun 2017)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> £13.98 for a 250ml jar of honey It's good for her soar throat apparently.


Manuka?


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jun 2017)

Mmmmmmm. Black Sambuca.......


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> SHE'S GOT A FIRST!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dearest daughter #2 just called to say she has been awarded a first class honours in Nutition from Nottingham Uni.
> 
> #veryprouddad..



That is fantastic news. My brother* has let me know during the week that he, too, has a first class honours from Plymouth uni in Politics and economic I think...
(he was border line upper 2nd/first with 2 essays and a dissertation to go, so asked for some assistance given my degree and class...)

*apologies if this makes you feel older... there are 17 years between my brother and I.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2017)

Morning, my wife and daughter and other peeps are having a " Girlie Day " down in Bath today. Whilst my wife was saying who was going she mentioned a milk shake place and it brought back memories of them. I seem to remember them being quite common years ago, coloured milk bubbling away in a transparent container.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jun 2017)

The sun appears to be having a rest today.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2017)

The bath is now in and the sink is out. So far there haven't been any major flooding issues, touch wood. I have almost finished building the cupboard that sits under the sink and so I can look forward to installing them later. 
To keep me just the other side of sane during this saga whilst carrying in all of the bits and bobs required I have been looking at one of my wheels thinking that when I get a few moments I will polish it up. Large flange hub


----------



## TVC (24 Jun 2017)

Farmers Market, Sainsburys, check in flights, organise holiday paperwork, clean boots, comedy club. That's my Saturday sorted.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2017)

They just showed some Hobby Horse riding on the TV just now. Apparently it has come from Finland where they were using it as a cheap way of getting children in cities to do exercise. I wonder if it could be converted to cycling, Hobby Cycling. I'll have to see if I can fit a pair of drops to a broom handle.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> They just showed some Hobby Horse riding on the TV just now. Apparently it has come from Finland where they were using it as a cheap way of getting children in cities to do exercise. I wonder if it could be converted to cycling, Hobby Cycling. I'll have to see if I can fit a pair of drops to a broom handle.


They have some strange sports in Finland,


View: https://youtu.be/p7IM9f16QZ4


----------



## GM (24 Jun 2017)

Off to the 2nd of our 4 weddings we're going to this year. Time to dust down the old suit!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2017)

I thought I could combine my new Idea of Hobby Cycling with 2 friends who own hoops and we could all go for a cycle ride.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Manuka?


If it was manuka honey, @Leedsbusdriver should have gone to Lidl, where it's almost half the price (if it hasn't sold out), or ALDI, though it's in smaller jars and about 2/3rds of the price.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (24 Jun 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If it was manuka honey, @Leedsbusdriver should have gone to Lidl, where it's almost half the price (if it hasn't sold out), or ALDI, though it's in smaller jars and about 2/3rds of the price.


Yes Manuka. But the missus likes the 10+ stuff(whatever that means) I think the Aldi stuff is something like 5+. It really is a minefield buying genuine Manuka honey.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jun 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Off to Burnley hospital soon for a hernia op'. Back tomorrow.



I'm back. A bit sore down below but glad i've been doctored!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2017)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> Yes Manuka. But the missus likes the 10+ stuff(whatever that means) I think the Aldi stuff is something like 5+. It really is a minefield buying genuine Manuka honey.


Yes, correct, Aldi's is marked 5+. Like you, I've no idea what is being counted. Manukitude?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm back. A bit sore down below but glad i've been doctored!


I glad you are okay, Did they give you a piece of tennis racket?


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I glad you are okay, Did they give you a piece of tennis racket?


A piece of gauze yes. I had the spinal anesthetic and sedation. The anesthetic didn't work fully. I was in some pain for about 20 minutes before they finished. They said it was quite a big hernia,so a lot of pushing and pulling was needed. It's not bad now. In fact i haven't taken a painkiller since the morphine dose, during the operation.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jun 2017)

So the very larj pot of hunny that mi friend keps getting his hedd stukk in, is not likly Manuka hunny then?


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2017)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> So the very larj pot of hunny that mi friend keps getting his hedd stukk in, is not likly Manuka hunny then?


Have you been on the funny hunny?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jun 2017)

How to put this...

Ones undercarriage is quiet sore.


----------



## TVC (24 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Some photos from the concert last night (click to enbiggen):
> 
> View attachment 358744
> View attachment 358745
> ...


I believe Erasure are playing the Corn Exchange sometime soon, if you fancy another boogie.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jun 2017)

User said:


> And who were you out with last night?


Mr Brooks


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Garth?


Swift


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (24 Jun 2017)

User said:


> The rating is/should be for Unique Manuka Factor (UMF). The problem is that much of what is sold worldwide is fake or adulterated.
> 
> Manuka honey can only come from NZ or southern Australia and their total production is about 2,000 tons a year. Yet many times that is sold worldwide. A lot of Manuka honey sold in the UK, including from the big supermarkets and health food chains, has been found to be adulterated or to have very little UMF. The ratings on jars often relate to some other measure the manufacturer/retailer has dreamt up.


The stuff she bought was Rowse Manuka,and it says on the label NPA rating 10+.No mention of UMF.
Confused of Leeds


----------



## TVC (24 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Ooh.... let me know when. I may not boogie but I will caterwaul along with gay abandon....


Just checked, sold out I'm afraid.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2017)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> The stuff she bought was Rowse Manuka,and it says on the label NPA rating 10+.No mention of UMF.
> Confused of Leeds


At first glance it looks like NPA (non-peroxide activity) is the same thing
http://greenbayharvest.co.uk/ps/en/content/16-about-manuka-honey
The higher the UMF® (i.e. the NPA rating - (click here to learn about UMF)), the higher the antibacterial activity although there is an upper limit - typically about 15+ to the naturally occurring activity level of the honey when it is harvested fresh from the hive.​


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (24 Jun 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> At first glance it looks like NPA (non-peroxide activity) is the same thing
> The higher the UMF® (i.e. the NPA rating - (click here to learn about UMF)), the higher the antibacterial activity although there is an upper limit - typically about 15+ to the naturally occurring activity level of the honey when it is harvested fresh from the hive.​


Yes having done a quick search,it seems in order to get a UMF rating it has to be packaged in NZ.So with Rowse based in the UK they have an NPA rating,which as you say is the same as UMF.


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2017)

On a bus with Brompton in luggage hold seeking adventure.


----------



## TVC (24 Jun 2017)

tyred said:


> On a bus with Brompton in luggage hold seeking adventure.


Where are you going on this adventure?


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Where are you going on this adventure?



Westport to Galway via the coast road.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jun 2017)

Son in law has bought a Giant TCR Advanced after looking at my new framed pro carbon last week..
He is a mtb man ... " I'll never ride one of them things " he said...
I think he will love the new bike,and ill like having a roadie mate for a evening ride.


----------



## potsy (24 Jun 2017)

We has drizzle


----------



## potsy (24 Jun 2017)

Man flu easing, maybe I'm just toughening up? 

Last day


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2017)

Redeemed some cat food vouchers this morning at the very nice new pet shop that I cycle past on my usual loop.

Had a lovely sausage sandwich for lunch. 

About to scoot out for kitty litter and milk.

Re the manuka honey - I don't buy into the fad. Seems a stupid price for summat to put on brekkie toast.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Ooh.... let me know when. I may not boogie but I will caterwaul along with gay abandon....



We saw them on the TV a few days ago, forgot just how good Andy Bell used to look.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jun 2017)

I've just finished cutting ALL the grass


----------



## TVC (24 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've just finished cutting ALL the grass


In Norfolk  your legs must be sore.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jun 2017)

I just watched 10 mins of Glastonbury..holy crap some woman in red trowsers..feck me she's total shyte
Then a black girl nearly stole her shyte crown..

I give in...what happened to Gladdy


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> I just watched 10 mins of Glastonbury..holy crap some woman in red trowsers..feck me she's total shyte
> Then a black girl nearly stole her shyte crown..
> 
> I give in...what happened to Gladdy



I am watching it now, the more vodka I drink the better it gets. Watching white trousers now, bring back the oldies.


----------



## Oxo (24 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've just finished cutting ALL the grass



Sorry to say, but you missed the patch in our back garden.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2017)

It's spitting with rain here. Looks like you did the grass just in time @hopless500 - it's heading in your direction. 

Milk and kitty litter obtained. Also picked up some new cat treats. Lexi thinks they're ambrosia. Poppy spat them out onto the carpet. 

Went to Waitrose for milk as it's next to Wilkos and all basics are price matched with Tescos. They were marking down stuff, but goodness, it's expensive in there...  They had ISB croissants marked down for clearance and they were still more expensive than full price ones from Tesco or the Co-op. Don't even ask about the reductions on the baklava. 

Need to go sort supper as I've got the munchies. I've got some cold cooked tatties that I'm going to fry, there's some salad leaves that want using and will have a rummage in the fridge to see what might go with that.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jun 2017)

screenman said:


> I am watching it now, the more vodka I drink the better it gets. Watching white trousers now, bring back the oldies.



White trousers?  I didn't know that @The Velvet Curtain could sing.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jun 2017)

My dinner is being cooked


----------



## Speicher (24 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Need to go sort supper as I've got the munchies. I've got some cold cooked tatties that I'm going to fry, there's some salad leaves that want using and will have a rummage in the fridge to see what might go with that.



@potsy would no doubt have rummage and chips

@The Velvet Curtain might have rummage with petits pois and sweet potato mash with a raspberry coulis.

I think rummage goes well with organic brown noodles and sweetcorn.

@Gravity Aided might have rummage with corn bread and beans.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2017)

I am now on my 4th large vodka, the fact that I can stil! See means they are not large enouff


----------



## TVC (24 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> White trousers?  I didn't know that @The Velvet Curtain could sing.


I can do anything, according to some I am perfect .

Off to the comedy in a few minutes, trouble is I can't have more than a couple of pints , I'm on ride leader duty again tomorrow.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2017)

Ata kak is brilliant.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jun 2017)

screenman said:


> Ata kak is brilliant.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jun 2017)

Well what an odd day weather wise. Rather  but very overcast, windy and very little sun.

We have a lovely friend of Foodies staying for the weekend and they are out on their bikes. I had a hair appointment so am now say at home listening to Miles Davis reading about Bernie Sanders and his revolution.

I have the lights on as it's like an Autumn day out there.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2017)

Ata Kak is even better than I thought.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2017)

I can still she, almost.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jun 2017)

I has drunked too fimbles full of Limoncello and twoo galsses of swite swine.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jun 2017)

I am not as think as you drunk I am.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> @potsy would no doubt have rummage and chips
> 
> @The Velvet Curtain might have rummage with petits pois and sweet potato mash with a raspberry coulis.
> 
> ...



Love it! 

Rummage ended up being some chilli & lemon prawns and a pack of spring rolls. 

Did have raspberries for afters tho


----------



## TVC (24 Jun 2017)

Returned from the comedy completely sober, I should still be in the pub, checking out the gins. Instead its bedtime, this cycling lark tends to make you healthy, thats not right.


----------



## postman (24 Jun 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm back. A bit sore down below but glad i've been doctored!




Rest up Accy and do as you are told.I had one many years ago.Rest and more rest,don't be a hero.You will heal quicker.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jun 2017)

postman said:


> Rest up Accy and do as you are told.I had one many years ago.Rest and more rest,don't be a hero.You will heal quicker.


I've been resting all day. Resting makes me tired. I'm off to bed soon.

At least i can have a shower tomorrow, take that itchy dressing off and have a look at my scar.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jun 2017)

tyred said:


> Westport to Galway via the coast road.


We did that route 6 years ago, it was wonderful in the spring. though we did have to relabel Ireland as 'closed' because nothing was open for us to stop and have a drink at (except for the Cliffs of Moher which have been touristised and are now awful IMO. We first went several decades ago and it was just a road and the cliffs and a cliff path about 1 foot wide of dirt and you could go as close as you wanted to the drops and cliffs. Much better the old memories than the new. But we loved cycling around Ireland 6 years ago. We had a fantastic time.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jun 2017)

Woke to no water this morning. It seems that when I had a session of going mad a few weeks ago after we lost water at a measly -4C my session of madness didn't bury the pipes deep enough... however there is also the possibility that it is actually the pipe coming directly out of the tank itself (we are on private water here in Australia which equates to rain water collected in a tank for drinking and all hot water (including showering)) and bore water for the sanitation, washing machine and all outside taps. Bore water is gravity fed. Tank water is on a pump. When the water freezes in the pipes the pump trips out and now we have to wait until everything defrosts until we get drinking water again. 

The end result is that no container than could hold a liquid and is sealable is thrown away. Everything gets filled up and stored somewhere because a single bottle of water inside the house is much harder to freeze than the pipes are. But I had resolved the issues until now. We have had a series of -4C going down to -6C overnight and kept water after my mad session. Last night it went down to -7C by 2am. 6hrs later and it is still -7C and we have no water. 

Whilst it is stunningly beautiful out there, it is also stunningly cold... and I still have no water. (this is my view right now!)







My mad session last week (or possibly the week before...)



> I have just spent the morning digging to find an exposed pipe so that I could bury it again.
> I believe I may have accidentally buried my sense of humour along with the pipe...
> The irony of this situation is not lost on me, unlike my sense of humour which presumably won’t freeze overnight.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> We did that route 6 years ago, it was wonderful in the spring. though we did have to relabel Ireland as 'closed' because nothing was open for us to stop and have a drink at (except for the Cliffs of Moher which have been touristised and are now awful IMO. *We first went several decades ago* and it was just a road and the cliffs and a cliff path about 1 foot wide of dirt and you could go as close as you wanted to the drops and cliffs. Much better the old memories than the new. But we loved cycling around Ireland 6 years ago. We had a fantastic time.


Why let you have something for free, if a company can charge you?

Did you not try any pub, for a drink and food?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Woke to no water this morning. It seems that when I had a session of going mad a few weeks ago after we lost water at a measly -4C my session of madness didn't bury the pipes deep enough... however there is also the possibility that it is actually the pipe coming directly out of the tank itself (we are on private water here in Australia which equates to rain water collected in a tank for drinking and all hot water (including showering)) and bore water for the sanitation, washing machine and all outside taps. Bore water is gravity fed. Tank water is on a pump. When the water freezes in the pipes the pump trips out and now we have to wait until everything defrosts until we get drinking water again.
> 
> The end result is that no container than could hold a liquid and is sealable is thrown away. Everything gets filled up and stored somewhere because a single bottle of water inside the house is much harder to freeze than the pipes are. But I had resolved the issues until now. We have had a series of -4C going down to -6C overnight and kept water after my mad session. Last night it went down to -7C by 2am. 6hrs later and it is still -7C and we have no water.
> 
> ...


Have you tried a lightbulb in the pumphouse?


----------



## Katherine (25 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> We has drizzle



Dry all day here, so I have had to go round with the watering can. 



potsy said:


> Man flu easing, maybe I'm just toughening up?
> 
> Last day



Glad to hear it!


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2017)

I'm off to the Land of Nod. Have been catching up on catch-up TV online.

My dodgy internet was down to a loose connection in the cables. At least it's back up to where it should be at around 1.5 mbps. I was down to 0.3 at one point...

Anyways, nunnight all xxx


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> I'm off to the Land of Nod. Have been catching up on catch-up TV online.
> 
> My dodgy internet was down to a loose connection in the cables. At least it's back up to where it should be at around 1.5 mbps. I was down to 0.3 at one point...
> 
> Anyways, nunnight all xxx


Still early!


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> @potsy would no doubt have rummage and chips
> 
> @The Velvet Curtain might have rummage with petits pois and sweet potato mash with a raspberry coulis.
> 
> ...


I might, indeed. Out in garage working on taking an old mountain bike from rusty chump to shiny champ for some time past usual dinner time.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2017)

User said:


> The rating is/should be for Unique Manuka Factor (UMF). The problem is that much of what is sold worldwide is fake or adulterated.
> 
> Manuka honey can only come from NZ or southern Australia and their total production is about 2,000 tons a year. Yet many times that is sold worldwide. A lot of Manuka honey sold in the UK, including from the big supermarkets and health food chains, has been found to be adulterated or to have very little UMF. The ratings on jars often relate to some other measure the manufacturer/retailer has dreamt up.


Thanks for explaining what this type of honey is as I didn't have the foggiest as to what it was. Is it named after bees or a type of plant they feed on .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've just finished cutting ALL the grass


I'm sorry to disappoint you but there is some here that you missed.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've been resting all day. Resting makes me tired. I'm off to bed soon.
> 
> At least i can have a shower tomorrow, take that itchy dressing off and have a look at my scar.


Just make sure things don't swell up and turn purple.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jun 2017)

Yesterday was spent doing a bit of Prom shopping for Summerling! He hates shops, and I know it was last minute but I figured we would just hit one or two shops rather than trialling from shop to shop!! But it wasn't quite as easy as once chosen we had to order trousers to another store, and shirt needs to be picked up today! But then I think we are done! It will be weird seeing him all dressed up, he prefers PJ's or jeans.


----------



## TVC (25 Jun 2017)

Morning all.

A couple of those who will be on the ride today were also at the comedy last night, drinking. I'm going to work those women hard today


----------



## mybike (25 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> So far today I have given myself 2 paper cuts



Need a pair of these:


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Morning all.
> 
> A couple of those who will be on the ride today were also at the comedy last night, drinking. I'm going to work those women hard today


What! Are you going to adjust their brakes right up?


----------



## TVC (25 Jun 2017)

User said:


> It's a bit grey and miserable out there, and I am slightly hungover ...
> 
> A lie in is called for I think.


Come on, jump to it, @potsy has already done two hours work*



* this week.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Jun 2017)

I was in the kitchen at 6.15 this morning making a brew, didn't realise it was so early until I got downstairs


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2017)

I think the fairies came for a visit yesterday so I didn't do anything technical, but I did get round to a bit of hub polishing in the afternoon as a bit of therapy.
It was quite nice sitting out in the sunshine polishing not requiring any brain power.
It is drizzling at the moment, it's very fine though.
It's going to be a rest day.


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Come on, jump to it, @potsy has already done two hours work*
> 
> 
> 
> * this week.


----------



## potsy (25 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Is that his excuse for not riding a bike?


No, I have other excuses for that


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2017)

Sat in the cafe at the Barby garden centre with toast and a coffee.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jun 2017)

Sat at the Hart with a pint after a leisurely bike ride with a friend


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jun 2017)

Lots of people out on bikes today.






Some were very rude and didn't say hello


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2017)

Chores this morning including laundry, litter tray, green waste bin and recycling.

Now about to settle down with a sausage sandwich and the F1 from Azerbaijan.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2017)

User said:


> It's the type of tree, manuka, that the bees collect pollen from.



There were jars of Manuka honey in Waitrose for £20 a pop.  Is the tree made of solid gold or something?


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jun 2017)

I haz been for a dip in the sea....


----------



## TVC (25 Jun 2017)

The ride went well today, a simple 15 miler, most enjoyable.

Exactly a week from now I will be checked into the hotel and heading to the bar for my first one of these in too long:







Pronounced : shkelty


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2017)

It is very unusual for me to be indoors watching tv in the afternoon. I am watching "Stuart Little". 

The cats are very good actors.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The ride went well today, a simple 15 miler, most enjoyable.
> 
> Exactly a week from now I will be checked into the hotel and heading to the bar for my first one of these in too long:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jun 2017)

After watching and videoing @Fab Foodie swim in the sea, at some point he was naked but i won't show that, i have been sat in the garden reading in the sunshine.


----------



## GM (25 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Sat at the Hart with a pint after a leisurely bike ride with a friend



Sat in the Star with a pint and then going for a leisurely ride with son and daughter


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Chores this morning including laundry, litter tray, green waste bin and recycling.
> 
> Now about to settle down with a sausage sandwich and the F1 from Azerbaijan.


Goòd race. Watching Vettel's post race interview, I want to give him a smack. How he thinks he did nothing wrong beggars belief. 
And just look at the smile on Ricciardo's face


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Goòd race. Watching Vettel's post race interview, I want to give him a smack. How he thinks he did nothing wrong beggars belief.
> And just look at the smile on Ricciardo's face



I thought Ricciardo was going to split his face on the podium, and I felt sorry for Lance Stroll having to drink from Riccardo's shoe.


----------



## mybike (25 Jun 2017)

Well this expresses the futility of pop music to me:


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jun 2017)

GM said:


> Sat in the Star with a pint and then going for a leisurely ride with son and daughter


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Goòd race. Watching Vettel's post race interview, I want to give him a smack. How he thinks he did nothing wrong beggars belief.
> And just look at the smile on Ricciardo's face


I thought they were clamping down on that behaviour after the clashes between Rosberg and Hamilton.
He should have been black flagged.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Jun 2017)

Had a nice day in York..not been for 17 years.. They built a wall and everything!!!

Nice lunch 18000 steps and a train ride..
And sold my RT58 frame for 83 quid..so ive had a very nice Sunday..
Got tomorrow off too..so maybe a bike ride with the good lady.
We did the seaside friday.
Nice to have 4 days R&R


----------



## Katherine (25 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Morning all.
> 
> A couple of those who will be on the ride today were also at the comedy last night, drinking. I'm going to work those women hard today



After a curry night with our club last night, the ride leaders made sure we were early for the club rides today so we couldn't be ribbed for over doing the carbs! 
I still enjoyed the most amazing hot bacon barm at the coffee stop!


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2017)

User said:


> No - it's a very common scrub tree in NZ. The reason for the price is that the amount produced is small - c. 1900 tons a year.



Ah. Exclusivity. The Bugatti Veyron of honey.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Goòd race. Watching Vettel's post race interview, I want to give him a smack. How he thinks he did nothing wrong beggars belief.
> And just look at the smile on Ricciardo's face



Smack? I want to lock him in a small room with a clowder of irate torties. 

Any respect I might have had for the man has so totally gone out of the window. That sort of behaviour is unacceptable on the race track.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> I thought Ricciardo was going to split his face on the podium, and I felt sorry for Lance Stroll having to drink from Riccardo's shoe.



So? Patrick Stewart drunk from Daniel's shoe at the last race


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I thought they were clamping down on that behaviour after the clashes between Rosberg and Hamilton.
> He should have been black flagged.



Yup, Seb should've been thrown out on his ear for that. Got a feeling this one will run for a while.

However, everyone knows that FIA stands for Ferrari International Assistance.


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2017)

Over 60 hilly, windy coastal miles on a 3 sped Brompton and my legs doth protest.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jun 2017)

The kitchen's at about 46% relative humidity.

Imagine my immense relief, and thank you for your concern.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Yup, Seb should've been thrown out on his ear for that. Got a feeling this one will run for a while.
> 
> However, everyone knows that FIA stands for Ferrari International Assistance.


They've more problems than just Vettel driving into Hamilton. Their cars may be illegal.

Extra oil tank on board, which has had to be removed. They've gone backwards since.

Remember where Jon Todt(FIA Head) used to work?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2017)

slowmotion said:


> The kitchen's at about 46% relative humidity.
> 
> Imagine my immense relief, and thank you for your concern.
> View attachment 359019


Not worried are you?


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not worried are you?


Not to the extent of feeling an overwhelming urge to apply moisturiser to my leathery epidermis.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2017)

We have a odd noise coming from the loft above our bed...
Wife thinks its Death Watch Beetle...tapping noise crackle type of thing
Nowt like being positive..


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Yup, Seb should've been thrown out on his ear for that. Got a feeling this one will run for a while.
> 
> However, everyone knows that FIA stands for Ferrari International Assistance.


The commentators were a bit confused as to why they used an actual safety car instead of a virtual one which would have maintained the gaps and less accidents.


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I haz been for a dip in the sea....



Both big toes?

I'll bet you didn't walk barefoot to the waters edge. Although I'll grant the stones aren't sharp.


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2017)

slowmotion said:


> The kitchen's at about 46% relative humidity.
> 
> Imagine my immense relief, and thank you for your concern.
> View attachment 359019



Tut, two red leads. But at least you differentiate at the probe.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2017)

The death watch beetle was a tennis ball sized wasp nest..
Ive soaked it in wasp killer..
Thats the 3rd one ive had, the one i killed about 3 years ago was nearly 450mm long and 300mm wide ..
I sprayed it ..it erupted into a very loud buzz..i bricked it and dived out of the loft like a propper brave hero


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Quite right, they can break a man's arm you know.



 Tiz true..


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jun 2017)

mybike said:


> Both big toes?
> 
> I'll bet you didn't walk barefoot to the waters edge. Although I'll grant the stones aren't sharp.


Fully under and hobbled in barefoot. @Hill Wimp has the evidence....though not for those of a nervous disposition....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jun 2017)

meta lon said:


> The death watch beetle was a tennis ball sized wasp nest..
> Ive soaked it in wasp killer..
> Thats the 3rd one ive had, the one i killed about 3 years ago was nearly 450mm long and 300mm wide ..
> I sprayed it ..it erupted into a very loud buzz..i bricked it and dived out of the loft like a propper brave hero


A word of advice, such activities are best undertaken on a cool night when the waspyfeckers are tucked-up in bed!


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> No need to kill them! You could always wait until the wasps have moved on, and destroy the empty nest then. Before meta lon knew what was making the noise, he obviously wasn't bothered by the wasps.


Well me wnd the OP will just have to live with our conciences....


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well me wnd the OP will just have to live with our conciences....


Ah but would @Vegan1 keep em as pets or would he eradicate them, that's the big question.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Of course. It just interests me that bees are considered cute, and the fact that they are under threat is bemoaned, but wasps that do similar stuff in the way of pollenation and scavenging are evil and should be wiped out. Bees buy their public image with honey (unless you're a strict vegan of course ). Species are interconnected in the world ecosystem, aren't they.


I wouldn't fancy one of these in my attic,


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> No need to kill them! You could always wait until the wasps have moved on, and destroy the empty nest then. Before meta lon knew what was making the noise, he obviously wasn't bothered by the wasps.




Indeed..
But they were bothering us ..as the nest was above our bed and keeping us awake..
The other nests had entry points near windows..

I dont like killing anything ...the wife on the other had hates wasps and spiders..
I love spiders and save them from her where ever possible


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Of course. It just interests me that bees are considered cute, and the fact that they are under threat is bemoaned, but wasps that do similar stuff in the way of pollenation and scavenging are evil and should be wiped out. Bees buy their public image with honey (unless you're a strict vegan of course ). Species are interconnected in the world ecosystem, aren't they.


Agree, but bees don't constantly harass you and the kids when playing or earing in the garden and rarely sting.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jun 2017)

We


raleighnut said:


> I wouldn't fancy one of these in my attic,
> 
> 
> View attachment 359033


 I had one virtually that size hence the stealthy night sttack!
I just puff insect powder around the entrance and that does the trick without alarming them.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I wouldn't fancy one of these in my attic,
> 
> 
> View attachment 359033



That's a beauty..they really are amazing structures ..


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> Of course. It just interests me that bees are considered cute, and the fact that they are under threat is bemoaned, but wasps that do similar stuff in the way of pollenation and scavenging are evil and should be wiped out. Bees buy their public image with honey (unless you're a strict vegan of course ). Species are interconnected in the world ecosystem, aren't they.



From my point of view I'm allergic, a sting will put put me in A & E so I'm not a fan.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2017)

Been outside cleaning the car, the lavender hedge down the side of our front path is buzzing with insects.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2017)

The only thing I've actually seen wasps pollinate are thistles. It's a confederacy of pests, I tell you.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The commentators were a bit confused as to why they used an actual safety car instead of a virtual one which would have maintained the gaps and less accidents.



It was done to increase the entertainment factor. It's an old one and rather common in motorsport.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2017)

Got woken up by Lexi dropping a dead shrew in my bed.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> Got woken up by Lexi dropping a dead shrew in my bed.



A shrewd move to wake you up. 


Yes, I do play too much on-line scramble.


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2017)

Just got the old faithful camera out whilst my new one was charging up, felt really weird going back to the compact, never thought I'd be saying that so soon.


----------



## TVC (26 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Just got the old faithful camera out whilst my new one was charging up, felt really weird going back to the compact, never thought I'd be saying that so soon.


You've not bought a new camera have you? you should have said.


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You've not bought a new camera have you? you should have said.


Might have 

I may even take it out on my ride tomorrow, if the weather is kind, don't want to get it or myself wet


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Just got the old faithful camera out whilst my new one was charging up, felt really weird going back to the compact, never thought I'd be saying that so soon.


Does your compact have a viewfinder? Ours doesn't and it is a right pain.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2017)

I just fancied a fish finger sandwich!


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Does your compact have a viewfinder? Ours doesn't and it is a right pain.


No just the screen, never realised how much better the viewfinder would make it.


----------



## gaijintendo (26 Jun 2017)

A second nurse has told me I have "nice veins". I can't express how good this kind of feedback is for my self confidence!


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> A second nurse has told me I have "nice veins". I can't express how good this kind of feedback is for my self confidence!




Imagine that being a chat up line . Vampire dating


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> It was done to increase the entertainment factor. It's an old one and rather common in motorsport.


Thought that was mention in response to a question put to them, with the various reasons being explained. The biggest of which was that two are required, with one sat at the end of the Pit Lane for the entire race, ready to go, whatever the weather. Along with the Medical Car.

The Virtual Safety Car can't be used in the pit lane either. Hamilton did say that one of the boards was showing VSC(Virtual Safety Car) whilst they were following the safety car.


----------



## TVC (26 Jun 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> A second nurse has told me I have "nice veins". I can't express how good this kind of feedback is for my self confidence!


I suppose it depends where the veins were.


----------



## Oxo (26 Jun 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> A second nurse has told me I have "nice veins". I can't express how good this kind of feedback is for my self confidence!



Sounds like you're being vain about your veins.


----------



## TVC (26 Jun 2017)

I may have packed my case. Not that I'm eager to go or anything.


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I may have packed my case. Not that I'm eager to go or anything.


Will there be internet blackout?


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2017)

I don't think I have ever been so wet. Today's ride was a real test of character.


----------



## TVC (26 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Will there be internet blackout?


Nope, they have better wifi than us. Sorry.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2017)

I've just seen Steven Berkoff in an old black and white Avengers series thingy with John Steed and Emma Peel. I didn't recognize him at first as he had hair.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jun 2017)

I spent half an hour prising small flints and stones out of the tyres on my touring bike.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jun 2017)

I'm trying to decide whether to change my skinny tyres to my touring tyres.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2017)

Got back from my sister in laws just now and went to put my computer on and its deader than a Norwegan blue, printer, keyboard, soundbar and external hard drive all working fine but the base unit is dead, no power, changed the fuse on the lead with no change so tomorrow I will have to investigate.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Well, you are going touring...


Yebbut. It's going to be pretty decent roads and stuff.


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2017)

Hoppy and skinny in the same sentence


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Hoppy and skinny in the same sentence


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Hoppy and skinny in the same sentence


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2017)

Medicinal whiskey(s) administered against the cold.

There appears to be a misprint on my calendar. It says it is June yet it's wet, windy and freezing.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Does your compact have a viewfinder? Ours doesn't and it is a right pain.


I bought my Lumix on the strength of a viewfinder. I wouldn't buy a camera without one.


----------



## TVC (26 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I bought my Lumix on the strength of a viewfinder. I wouldn't buy a camera without one.


What is the point of a viewfinder when you are using movie mode to make those specialist POV films?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2017)

Indie cinema.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2017)

Morning it's a little bit grey today but at least it is cooler.
I may go and try to decide what my next plan of attack for the bathroom sink will be later. Oh! That's just scuppered things, my wife has just gone off in her car and my daughter has got mine.


----------



## mybike (27 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> No just the screen, never realised how much better the viewfinder would make it.



Viewfinders are essential for a camera in my opinion. The one I bought for 99p doesn't but I generally crop after taking the photo.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jun 2017)

Raining here inIreland....quelle suprise!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jun 2017)

User said:


> This is supposed to be a thread for news - not the bleedin' obvious.


It's bloody mundane.....


----------



## TVC (27 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's bloody mundane.....


Wot, Ireland or the rain?


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2017)

Rain here too, though apparently this is just the warm up to the real rain that's arriving tomorrow 

That heat wave seems a long time ago now.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2017)

I'm having a tea break. I'm at the head scratching state, skirting board off and a floor board up. If I was to plumb it in as is the pipework would come up slap dead centre of the cupboard and would become a feature. Plus the isolating valves would be hidden below the base of the cupboard. Not an ideal situation, it would either be another episode of Das Boot or dry as a bone when I turned the taps on.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Jun 2017)

I've just taken a load of clothes out of the dryer.


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2017)

My computer is at the local computer shop, power supply knackered, be ready this afternoon.


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2017)

I have a new mug


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> I have a new mug


Is it better looking than the old one? How much did the surgery cost?


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Rain here too, though apparently this is just the warm up to the real rain that's arriving tomorrow
> 
> That heat wave seems a long time ago now.



My grass needs the rain as I've just applied weed and feed.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Is it better looking than the old one? How much did the surgery cost?


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Is it better looking than the old one? How much did the surgery cost?


Not a lot, I took in a picture of Reg and said "make me look like him"


fossyant said:


> My grass needs the rain as I've just applied weed and feed.


I have no grass, just patches in between the bare soil, it's on my 'to do list' 



Speicher said:


>


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2017)

Someone on the radio has just said "as the nights draw in".For god's sake we're still in June!


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2017)

I am being unnecessarily suspicious in the following scenario, or justifiably cautious.

A few days ago, a small leaflet was delivered by hand, and put through the letterbox. The leaflet explained that a mobile sharpening service would be calling in this area, and gave a number to ring. I ignored that, but thought, hmmm could do with getting my garden shears sharpened. 

This morning it is two people knocking on doors about the mobile sharpening. I said "no thank you" very politely. Do they work in pairs, gain access to your garage, then one person distracts you while the other sizes up the house regarding burglary in two or three weeks, or am I paranoid? What thinks the panel?


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> My computer is at the local computer shop, power supply knackered, be ready this afternoon.




I've got my computer back and its working, but I've got no sound.  I've phoned them up and I'll be taking it back Friday.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2017)

I am having a cup of tea. The sink cupboard went from an episode of Das Boot to One Foot in the Grave. Skirting board off, a couple of floor boards up and some new pipework installed with a bit of flooding. I decided to put the 2 isolators as close to the back as possible and drilled holes just large enough for them to pop through. I lowered the cupboard into place over the pipes. One went in but the other decided to hide. I was like an Eskimo fishing. I couldn't reach in from front sides or back as the cupboard is fully enclosed below the bottom shelf. I lifted the cupboard off, removed the floor boards and tried again, and with a bit off fiddling managed to get both pipes through.
The next time I fit the cupboard I will fit some plastic pipes to lead the pipes through.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jun 2017)

I'm lounging in the garden in the warm 

I was going to oil the garden furniture but I can't find the oil


----------



## summerdays (27 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am being unnecessarily suspicious in the following scenario, or justifiably cautious.
> 
> A few days ago, a small leaflet was delivered by hand, and put through the letterbox. The leaflet explained that a mobile sharpening service would be calling in this area, and gave a number to ring. I ignored that, but thought, hmmm could do with getting my garden shears sharpened.


I was assuming sharpening was some kind of upgrade to a phone that I had t heard of, though in my mind I just saw a pencil sharpener (admittedly a large one), with a phone being pushed into it..... until I read that last sentence . I think I need some more sleep tonight!!


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am being unnecessarily suspicious in the following scenario, or justifiably cautious.
> 
> A few days ago, a small leaflet was delivered by hand, and put through the letterbox. The leaflet explained that a mobile sharpening service would be calling in this area, and gave a number to ring. I ignored that, but thought, hmmm could do with getting my garden shears sharpened.
> 
> This morning it is two people knocking on doors about the mobile sharpening. I said "no thank you" very politely. Do they work in pairs, gain access to your garage, then one person distracts you while the other sizes up the house regarding burglary in two or three weeks, or am I paranoid? What thinks the panel?


My advice is to do as you have done, I never buy from anyone that knocks at the door/leaflet in this way.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm lounging in the garden in the warm
> 
> I was going to oil the garden furniture but I can't find the oil


On the shelf in the shed...back RH corner


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2017)

My TV channels have gone walkabout. 

No BBC at all, plus what else I get depends on where I poke and prod the cables. I'm currently stuck with Sky News and the Travel Channel.


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Jun 2017)

You know this horrendous bank of rain that is engulfing us? North Kent coast! Sod all!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jun 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> You know this horrendous bank of rain that is engulfing us? North Kent coast! Sod all!!


SE Kent coast much the same.

I'm eating an early supper in the garden.


----------



## summerdays (27 Jun 2017)

Nothing here all day either.... I expect I won't be saying that tomorrow.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jun 2017)

Warm and windy here in Ireland....but that's enough about me....


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jun 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've just taken a load of clothes out of the dryer.



now that's back on track.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jun 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> You know this horrendous bank of rain that is engulfing us? North Kent coast! Sod all!!



We have rain, so much cooler and fresher, should make sleeping easier tonight.


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We have rain, so much cooler and fresher, should make sleeping easier tonight.


I'm missing out!! Sitting in the garden drinking Vino Collapso !!


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2017)

Heating will be on soon, as it was last night


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jun 2017)

We have had a spit spot of rain on the beach bit that only lasted 5 minutes.

Still rather close and warm.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> My TV channels have gone walkabout.
> 
> No BBC at all, plus what else I get depends on where I poke and prod the cables. I'm currently stuck with Sky News and the Travel Channel.



Ray Mears is often on the Travel Channel late in the evening. Aside from the fact that Ray is , and sometimes wears shorts, it is an interesting programme.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2017)

summerdays said:


> I was assuming sharpening was some kind of upgrade to a phone that I had t heard of, though in my mind I just saw a pencil sharpener (admittedly a large one), with a phone being pushed into it..... until I read that last sentence . I think I need some more sleep tonight!!



Yes, you do need more sleeps!

I am capable of parpening my own shencils.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2017)

Some blue cheese and a nice shiraz


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Jun 2017)

Still sod all!!


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm lounging in the garden in the warm
> 
> I was going to oil the garden furniture but I can't find the oil


Still peeing down here


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2017)

Heavy rain


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Heavy rain


Heavy for you southerners, or actually heavy?


----------



## TVC (27 Jun 2017)

We have had a good couple of showers, the proper stuff is promised later.

I got over excited earlier when I realised I will be able to visit a couple of very special places next week . I could get quite emotional.

Anyway, shower and bed time


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jun 2017)

Clear skies and sunshine in the Emerald Isle....


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Heavy for you southerners, or actually heavy?




Heavy enough to clean your grubby norvern streets


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Heavy enough to clean your grubby norvern streets


However much it rains up-north there's always enough grime left....


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Jun 2017)

8.51. It is raining!


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I got over excited earlier when I realised I will be able to visit a couple of very special places next week .


You coming to Mancland?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jun 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> 8.51. It is raining!


I concur.

The beach is wet.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> However much it rains up-north there's always enough grime left....


Is dat grime like wot Stormzy and Kano play fam?...


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2017)

Coventry has had a couple of light showers so far and thats it, I've moved our pots onto the lawn away from under the window so they can get a good soaking and so far its looking like I shouldn't have bothered.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jun 2017)

Obloxed. Now in bed


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> Coventry has had a couple of light showers so far and thats it, I've moved our pots onto the lawn away from under the window so they can get a good soaking and so far its looking like I shouldn't have bothered.


Bring them here. They'll float away.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Not a lot, I took in a picture of Reg and said "make me look like him"
> 
> I have no grass, just patches in between the bare soil, it's on my 'to do list'



I had plenty of time last year to weed and feed the grass regular given my extended time off work !


----------



## Katherine (27 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Heating will be on soon, as it was last night



No heating, but I did wear warm pyjamas! 

Sideways rain this morning kept us all indoors at Nursery.


----------



## summerdays (27 Jun 2017)

Now we have rain, but not that it is going to fill the waterbutts,... just wet.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Some blue cheese and a nice shiraz


Actually I went with a decent Bordeaux in the end.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2017)

There has been some light rain here, Schrodie came in for a cuddle a bit wet but not soaking. 
I had a look out at the back garden and could see the Hedgehog wandering about on the lawn in the light rain. We looked underneath the carpet where the Hedgehog nest was earlier and there was no signs of them so we assume that they have found somewhere else to stay.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jun 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Someone on the radio has just said "as the nights draw in".For god's sake we're still in June!



Having said that,i noticed it was going dark last night at about 9.15. It was cold and miserable yesterday. It did feel slightly autumnal, *in June*. Today's got to be worse!


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2017)

Reynard said:


> My TV channels have gone walkabout.
> 
> No BBC at all, plus what else I get depends on where I poke and prod the cables. I'm currently stuck with Sky News and the Travel Channel.


Sounds painful. I don't know what BBC America has on, as I'm looking at YouTube by this time(early evening here.)


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jun 2017)

I found 46 forgotten Euros in the old currency jar.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I found 46 forgotten Euros in the old currency jar.


You planning on using them, anytime? If not I'll take them off your hands, stop you wondering about "funny money".


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jun 2017)

I am awake and drinking tea by the open patio door.

We have had some rain but hardly anything to party about.

It is still pretty warm.

Sasha is rather active.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jun 2017)

classic33 said:


> You planning on using them, anytime? If not I'll take them off your hands, stop you wondering about "funny money".


In about eleven hours time.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2017)

slowmotion said:


> In about eleven hours time.


Fair enough.


----------



## summerdays (28 Jun 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Having said that,i noticed it was going dark last night at about 9.15. It was cold and miserable yesterday. It did feel slightly autumnal, *in June*. Today's got to be worse!


It certainly wasn't autumnal yesterday... by the end of the afternoon it was getting quite humid, and I cycle home with bare arms. Today.... hmmm that umbrella may have an outing....


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jun 2017)

It's mizzling on the beach but it's rather warm


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I found 46 forgotten Euros in the old currency jar.


Doesn't that work out as a better investment than on the stick market?


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jun 2017)

It's still peeing it down here. 24 hours non-stop and still going.
The roads are flooded all over the place.


----------



## mybike (28 Jun 2017)




----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2017)

We've had some heavy rain over night and its made a mess of my lavender hedge.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2017)

Argh. Noticed a screw in my cars front tyre this morning when filling with fuel. Saw slight bubbling as the tyre was wet. Will have to change the tyre in the car park later.


----------



## Drago (28 Jun 2017)

Still not bothered to get dressed yet.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> Argh. Noticed a screw in my cars front tyre this morning when filling with fuel. Saw slight bubbling as the tyre was wet. Will have to change the tyre in the car park later.


If it is in the tread you should be able to get it repaired.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> If it is in the tread you should be able to get it repaired.



Yep it is.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2017)

Oh dear! I thought today was tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2017)

Snuck out the office and National Tyres are fixing the puncture as I wait.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jun 2017)

Oh look. It's still raining.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Oh look. It's still raining.



My grass needs it. Shush..


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2017)

Another swimming lesson this morning, now waiting for some friends, then we're down the club for the afternoon


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jun 2017)

Need a new windscreen - more expense is just what I need just before a holiday


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> Another swimming lesson this morning, now waiting for some friends, then we're down the club for the afternoon


Rain that bad!!


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jun 2017)

Latest rain update. Yes it is.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> My grass needs it. Shush..


That's fine - please come and take the rain clouds away with you


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Need a new windscreen - more expense is just what I need just before a holiday


Can you claim on your insurance?


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Can you claim on your insurance?


Yes, but it's still £72 I'd rather not be spending.


----------



## potsy (28 Jun 2017)

Rain update- Ark nearly finished


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jun 2017)

Southern rain update - it hasn't rained today


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2017)

I've been asleep for most of the day feeling absolutely shattered.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jun 2017)

Someone has made themselves comfortable under my desk:






It was a bit of a palaver trying to get her out of the warehouse so I could close up this afternoon...... Then I realised I should have moved the motorbike outside ready for the ride home first.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2017)

Hungarian Goolash tonight - inspired by the street food lunch we had whilst I was on a stag doo recently. Lovely, and served in a crusty roll.


----------



## potsy (28 Jun 2017)

fossyant said:


> Hungarian Goolash tonight - inspired by the street food lunch we had whilst I was on a stag doo recently. Lovely, and served in a crusty roll.


Ponce!


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Jun 2017)

I'm doing the washing up.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jun 2017)

It seems to have finally stopped


----------



## TVC (28 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Ponce!


Scuse me, that job is taken.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4860376, member: 9609"]been on the muck spreader this week, had two baths tonight and the wife says I still stink of a cows . And if its raining the morn ave been told i'm getting the spreader to clean out and service for next year - so I reckon I'm going to be stinking of cows for the rest of the summer [/QUOTE]
Just runaround with the minimum on in the rain, it'll help get rid of some of the aqquired aroma. 

Eventually!


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jun 2017)

It's mizzling.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jun 2017)

I was more than slightly damp around the edges yesterday, though never had really heavy rain. However every time I checked rain today it seemed to show the rain just sitting there rather than the more normal progression across the country.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jun 2017)

The air could do with freshening up a bit. It's still really close and humid.

In other eyewatering news






Today's crop


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jun 2017)

Today's brekkie! Paging @User


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The air could do with freshening up a bit. It's still really close and humid.
> 
> In other eyewatering news
> 
> ...


That's ma boys.....


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2017)

Archaeologist's think that they may have discovered a square stone circle burried beneath Avebury Stone Circle.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The air could do with freshening up a bit. It's still really close and humid.
> 
> In other eyewatering news
> 
> ...


One of those looks exactly like a knife.


----------



## TVC (29 Jun 2017)

Two more sleeps to my holiday.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Elegant


Poncy


----------



## Oxo (29 Jun 2017)

User said:


> A square circle?



Perhaps it's a boxing ring.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's mizzling.


It is


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today's brekkie! Paging @User
> 
> View attachment 359439


Bit stingey with the mushrooms or should I say Mushroom (singular)


----------



## summerdays (29 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Two more sleeps to my holiday.


A few more for me but as I still need to sort some bits that's good....


----------



## summerdays (29 Jun 2017)

And it's dry here  (it is grey though)


----------



## mybike (29 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> It seems to have finally stopped



What has?



raleighnut said:


> Bit stingey with the mushrooms or should I say Mushroom (singular)



And it isn't even a whole mushroom, there's no stalk.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Bit stingey with the mushrooms or should I say Mushroom (singular)


I thought that. There should be Hobbit-esque quantities of mushrooms.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jun 2017)

mybike said:


> What has?
> 
> .



Rain. Of the torrential non stop variety. It only lasted about 36 hours or so.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2017)

There are a lot of young birds visiting our feeder at the moment. I think one of them this morning was a Robin, it had gingery speckled head and shoulders and dark spots on its chest. There was also a small bird which looks a bit like a Sparrow but with what looks like light coloured back pockets. Each time I turn round for the camera they are Gorn!


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


> It is


Yeah but it's warm and it's not going to last here.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Jun 2017)

It's been raining for days. The forecast is grim... yet we've sold all our garden furniture today, and not a single wetsuit


----------



## potsy (29 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Two more sleeps to my holiday.


Nobody cares


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah but it's warm and it's not going to last here.


Not warm here. 11°C at 8 this morning.


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I may pick my new bike up this evening.



So you are not sure if you are strong enough? How heavy is it?


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2017)

With it drizzling when I left the house this morning I thought I'd keep the ride short today, I got back to find my short ride had turned into a damp 52 miler.


----------



## potsy (29 Jun 2017)

User said:


> I may pick my new bike up this evening.


Might as well get it used to not being ridden


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2017)

User said:


> Elegant


African or Indian?


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> African or Indian?



That is, I believe, irrelephant.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> African or Indian?


You can tell by the ears.


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2017)

I thought you could tell by the tusks.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jun 2017)

Sunny and warm sitting in the garden with Sasha.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jun 2017)

Pishing down in Ireland....


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Pishing down in Ireland....


That's normal though. Head for Mayo or Sligo for rain.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jun 2017)




----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2017)

Thanks to some Heath Robinson-esque jury rigging of aerials and cables, I now have my tv channels back.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Nobody cares



Us Leicester resident folk do. As soon as @The Velvet Curtain leaves the city the weather will improve.


----------



## TVC (29 Jun 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Us Leicester resident folk do. As soon as @The Velvet Curtain leaves the city the weather will improve.


It's funny 'cos it's true.


----------



## potsy (29 Jun 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Us Leicester resident folk do. As soon as @The Velvet Curtain leaves the city the weather will improve.


Funnily enough our weather always takes a nose dove when he visits, the man is a jinx!!


----------



## summerdays (29 Jun 2017)

Started properly raining here about half an hour ago.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jun 2017)

Still sunny


----------



## TVC (29 Jun 2017)

potsy said:


> Funnily enough our weather always takes a nose dove when he visits, the man is a jinx!!


Good job I'm not going near you any time soon then.


----------



## TVC (29 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Still sunny


Hold on, I'm on my way.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2017)

Persisting down in Coventry, has been all evening.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jun 2017)

I have gladly passed it on


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2017)

I saw 2 Hedgehogs by the bird feeder just now, the trouble is as soon as I turn a light on they scoot off.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2017)

I'm listening to a local radio phone in program. There's a nerd who phones up every night and when he mentions a year he'll say "In nineteen hundred and seventy three". For example. He really pees me off! Why not go the whole hog and put In the year of our lord,in front of it!


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I saw 2 Hedgehogs by the bird feeder just now, the trouble is as soon as I turn a light on they scoot off.



Like this one?


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jun 2017)

Blowing a gale in Dublin this morning....and the weather's pretty foul too ;-)


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2017)

It is quite nice here this morning with some broken cloud and blue sky showing through.
Whilst I was dishing out the cat food into their bowls I looked out of the window to see Schrodie our kitten following a neighbour's cat down our garden path. It then occurred to me just how many cats use the same route every day. It's a bit like the cat's version of the old Silk Route.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jun 2017)

It's one of those days


----------



## TVC (30 Jun 2017)

For the benefit of Potsy, one more sleep until my holiday.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 359551
> 
> It's one of those days


....is it 'cos I'm coming home?


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> For the benefit of Potsy, one more sleep until my holiday.


Same here :-)


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 359551
> 
> It's one of those days


----------



## Katherine (30 Jun 2017)

Looking like a dry day!!


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It is quite nice here this morning with some broken cloud and blue sky showing through.
> Whilst I was dishing out the cat food into their bowls I looked out of the window to see Schrodie our kitten following a neighbour's cat down our garden path. It then occurred to me just how many cats use the same route every day. It's a bit like the cat's version of the old Silk Route.



A feline M6


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2017)

Today I'm on shopping and chauffeuring duties and its a lovely morning and is forecast to be a lovely day, as opposed to yesterday when I was cycling and it was a miserable day.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jun 2017)

Throwing a sickie today to rest this shoulder..Dr said go easy on it after the steroid jab yesterday..
So i will..


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2017)

Just typical! I jumped into my car after looking around for the bits I needed and bits that needed exchanging for my plumbing, only to find that the car battery is as flat as a pancake.
Another search around in my garage and I found my charger and it is now charging. I just hope that something had been left on to make it go flat.


----------



## TVC (30 Jun 2017)

Three hours of work left, I may be skipping out of the factory gate come 1pm.


----------



## TVC (30 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Same here :-)


Another holiday


----------



## summerdays (30 Jun 2017)

Washing is on the line! So probably rain in the SW in an hour or so.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Another holiday


Yeah, so!


----------



## TVC (30 Jun 2017)

15 minutes to freedom.


----------



## TVC (30 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yeah, so!


Are you in training for retirement or something?


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jun 2017)

Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way...


----------



## TVC (30 Jun 2017)

It's official, I'm on my holibobs


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's official, I'm on my holibobs


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2017)

@Hill Wimp - yes, I am having one of those days today. 

At least it is now cool enough to do knitting or some light gardening.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> I have been for a nice bike ride, no rain. Now I'm spending a relaxing afternoon playing on the interweb, doing holiday packing, eating the last bits and pieces in the fridge, and painting my toenails .



Our cases are packed so now sitting on the sofa with tea and cheesecake.


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Our cases are packed so now sitting on the sofa with tea and cheesecake.



Have a lovely time, and safe travels. I look forward to seeing some lovely photos.


----------



## TVC (30 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> Have a lovely time, and safe travels. I look forward to seeing some lovely photos.


We'll say hello to Husavik for you.


----------



## TVC (30 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> I have been for a nice bike ride, no rain. Now I'm spending a relaxing afternoon playing on the interweb, doing holiday packing, eating the last bits and pieces in the fridge, and painting my toenails .


Where are you going?


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jun 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Our cases are packed so now sitting on the sofa with tea and cheesecake.


Bon voyage. 

Same goes for @The Velvet Curtain too


----------



## TVC (30 Jun 2017)

User13710 said:


> On tour with The Fridays .


Excellent, we need pictures.


----------



## screenman (30 Jun 2017)

Nice little wad found in the inside pocket of a jacket I have not worn for a few months.


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We'll say hello to Husavik for you.



Please give Husavik my apologies for looking very green on my last visit.

The whale watching voyage was on very very rough seas. The next trip was cancelled that day. I can remember holding on the rail at the sides of the ship and looking at a vertical wall of sea. I calculated that the boat may only have been at a angle of 45 degrees from horizontal but I was not able to use a projector at that precise moment. The height of the waves may have further disrupted my trigonometric calculations. Next time I go whale watching, I will stay on dry land, just to see the very tip of the fin of a whale.

No, I did not have a whale of a time, before anyone asks.

The small (well it was small ten years ago) museum in Husavik was interesting. Mainly because it was small and well laid out. I get very confused in large museums that seem to contain too much information written in small writing on the wall. If you add in lots of peoples milling about, then I get even more confuddled.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Excellent, we need pictures.


Hop and I are going too so there will be plenty of those.

On a far more serious note Two Birds Old Tom Gin is . Not Market Harboroughs finest. Very little taste.


----------



## TVC (30 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hop and I are going too so there will be plenty of those.
> 
> On a far more serious note Two Birds Old Tom Gin is . Not Market Harboroughs finest. Very little taste.


I think we knew you and Hops were going . Not that @potsy would be interested.


----------



## TVC (30 Jun 2017)

@Hill Wimp the pub has just got this back in, it's served with cocoa nibs shaken with the ice. Absolutely moreish, it starts as a firey gin, then goes cool and finishes with chocolate. Splendid stuff.

http://www.x-gin.be


----------



## potsy (30 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's official, I'm on my holibobs


You kept that quiet 

I have to work a whole 6 days in July, the rest of it I am off


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Hill Wimp the pub has just got this back in, it's served with cocoa nibs shaken with the ice. Absolutely moreish, it starts as a firey gin, then goes cool and finishes with chocolate. Splendid stuff.
> 
> http://www.x-gin.be


That sounds lovely


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2017)

Hands up anyone who is not going on Holibobs tomorrow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jun 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Hill Wimp the pub has just got this back in, it's served with cocoa nibs shaken with the ice. Absolutely moreish, it starts as a firey gin, then goes cool and finishes with chocolate. Splendid stuff.
> 
> http://www.x-gin.be


Gin & chocolate


----------



## TVC (30 Jun 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Gin & chocolate


I'm sure I could tempt you, it is subtle.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2017)

One Day Like This By Elbow..
What a truly wonderful song.

Thats all.
Thanks.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> Hands up anyone who is not going on Holibobs tomorrow.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


>


But I am officially on (foreign) hols on Monday 
(Semi foreign now as I'm now in Deal)


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2017)

hopless500 said:


>



I thought you were doing the Friday's Saturday tour.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> I thought you were doing the Friday's Saturday tour.


Starting Monday


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> One Day Like This By Elbow..
> What a truly wonderful song.
> 
> Thats all.
> Thanks.


Can I say I find Elbow dull as ditchwater?


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> I thought you were doing the Friday's Saturday tour.


I'm starting tomorrow :-)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2017)

From the window of my current temporary ''hotel'' (Anti-social neighbour problem), I've been watching Frank the dunnock bravely patrolling the lawn outside. There was what looked curiously like a threesome of pigeons sharing a love bough without any fighting earlier on today (must watch this one unfurl...) . The two female blackbirds don't seem to like each other though. One's called Elsie, the other's called Go Somewhere Elsie.


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2017)

So let's see if I have got this right.



@Fab Foodie is joining the Friday's tour on Saturday

@hopless500 is joining the Friday's tour on Monday

@The Velvet Curtain is going to see Wales


----------



## Katherine (30 Jun 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Bon voyage.
> 
> Same goes for @The Velvet Curtain too



Ditto! 



Speicher said:


> Hands up anyone who is not going on Holibobs tomorrow.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> So let's see if I have got this right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wimpers is also joining tbe tour monday to make sure I'm behaving myself.....


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jun 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Can I say I find Elbow dull as ditchwater?




You can indeed.. and that's your prerogative squire.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2017)

Speicher said:


> Hands up anyone who is not going on Holibobs tomorrow.



I'm permanently on holiday.


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm permanently on holiday.


Yes, so am I, but some people get upset if I mention it. 

Somewhere on this forum is a thread that includes photos taken on someone's holiday in Speyside. I might go there for a holiday, or the Lake District, or Denmark.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> Nice little wad found in the inside pocket of a jacket I have not worn for a few months.


Best to use up those old fivers before they expire.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> You can indeed.. and that's your prerogative squire.


S'funny, it's one of those bands I just don't 'get'.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2017)

My wife just interrupted my readings to point out that Schrodie was up to his gymnastics and was nearly falling out of the bedroom window.
Late last night I was wondering where Schrodie was as he would normally have been in for several tummy tickles and chin rubs. I went to the back door and whistled but there was no sign of him bounding over the grass to meet me. I thought that he was probably having fun with his friends but I also wondered if he had sneaked into my garage without me seeing and had been locked in. No, he wasn't in there, I was starting to get a bit worried and so I went up the garden searching for him with my torch. When I got to the greenhouse there he was looking at me through the door, my wife had shut him in.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2017)

I'm mr driver man today, off to Warrington to see our son in a bit


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2017)

screenman said:


> Nice little wad found in the inside pocket of a jacket I have not worn for a few months.



You can always tell the wealthy.



ianrauk said:


> One Day Like This By Elbow..
> What a truly wonderful song.
> 
> Thats all.
> Thanks.



What?


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> S'funny, it's one of those bands I just don't 'get'.



Me neither


----------



## TVC (1 Jul 2017)

Merlump is about to depart on her holiday. She will be grumpy in the extreme.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Best to use up those old fivers before they expire.



Notes never expire. you can still spend a £1 note. They never lose their face value


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2017)

Not a bad day ..shopping and dossing day me thinks..
Told the wife my shoulder feels a little better, she promptly turned and barged into my arm ...its not fixed by a long way it would appear


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Merlump is about to depart on her holiday. She will be grumpy in the extreme.



I have never known her growl quiteb like that before, very grumpy.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2017)

Someone in Tesco must've got their sums seriously wrong the other day. There were about a hundred four pinters of organic full cream milk up for grabs at 30p each.  I'll raise a glass of milk to that. 

In slightly more mundane news, I have put pay to half a bag of chocolate M&Ms and now I'm beginning to regret it.


----------



## TVC (1 Jul 2017)

Right, we're off. Arctic Circle, brace yourself, here we come. 

Bon Voyage and happy cycling to all the Fridays too


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2017)

Safe journeyings xxx And have fun


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2017)

My laptop insists I connect the charger.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2017)

We're home! 214 miles driven, a morning in Warrington, an afternoon in Liverpool and a very enjoyable day with our lad, but I'm knackered now.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2017)

It has been a lovely day in Leicester, fine with some sun but not too hot....................................I wonder what's caused this.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Jul 2017)

French TV is bizarre! I think I have culture shock.


----------



## TVC (2 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> It has been a lovely day in Leicester, fine with some sun but not too hot....................................I wonder what's caused this.


I'll be back.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> French TV is bizarre! I think I have culure shock.


Use English subtitles!


----------



## TVC (2 Jul 2017)

4.30 in the morning and thousands of people are shopping and drinking beer. People are weird.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Right, we're off. Arctic Circle, brace yourself, here we come.
> 
> Bon Voyage and happy cycling to all the Fridays too


Happy Hols!


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2017)

Has he gone yet?


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2017)

Last day, already turning out to be a good one, the boss has just rang in sick


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jul 2017)

I have survived day one of The Friday's tour....


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jul 2017)

I see that once again the Tour De France tour operator has dropped the participants off at the wrong destination and they are having to cycle all that way to finish in Paris.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jul 2017)

Nice day, might go and have a look a Belvior Castle as its a sunday vist only..
Must be 40 years since i last went, cant remember much about it ..


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have survived day one of The Friday's tour....


Yeahbut have they survived you


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jul 2017)

A day of slinging stuff in my panniers, car cleaning and generally lounging whilst watching the TdF awaits.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Jul 2017)

A


Hill Wimp said:


> A day of slinging stuff in my panniers, car cleaning and generally lounging whilst watching the TdF awaits.


And a wee pedal to meet Mavis


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2017)

The Barn Antiques for breakfast, I haven't been here for ages


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jul 2017)

Breakfast !


----------



## midlife (2 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> The Barn Antiques for breakfast, I haven't been here for ages
> 
> View attachment 359960



Err, there doesn't appear to be any bacon, sausage, egg, black pudding, beans.....

Is that just a pic of your side plate?


----------



## hopless500 (2 Jul 2017)

Beer o'clock


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2017)

@dave r - There is a café near here that also uses mis-matched china. I think it is a lovely idea as it reminds me of my Grandma. 

The café owner buys the odd cups and saucers from Charity shops. They get some money for items they otherwise wouldn't sell, and he gets lovely china cups.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Jul 2017)

I'm listening to Coldplay.


----------



## TVC (2 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Has he gone yet?


We are in Rejkjavik awaiting another flight. I waved at you when we left today, but you didn't wave back.


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are in Rejkjavik awaiting another flight. I waved at you when we left today, but you didn't wave back.


I was busy tracking your flight and got distracted


----------



## hopless500 (2 Jul 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm listening to Coldplay.


Why????


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Why????


Punishment?


----------



## hopless500 (2 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Punishment?


It must be. He must have done something really really really bad.


----------



## TVC (2 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> I was busy tracking your flight and got distracted


Sad, so sad. You should get out more.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> It must be. He must have done something really really really bad.


How bad?


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2017)

midlife said:


> Err, there doesn't appear to be any bacon, sausage, egg, black pudding, beans.....
> 
> Is that just a pic of your side plate?



I was being a good boy.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2017)

Another lovely day in Leicester.


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Another lovely day in Leicester.


Same here, jinx boy must be far far away


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2017)

Norton Lindsey this morning on my way to Long Marston.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jul 2017)

Not the afternoon I had planned. I'm not sure which is the most shocking; hearing the car hitting the motorbike just outside the house, realising the motorcyclist is someone I know or the ambulance taking 51 minutes to turn up.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Not the afternoon I had planned. I'm not sure which is the most shocking; hearing the car hitting the motorbike just outside the house, realising the motorcyclist is someone I know or the ambulance taking 51 minutes to turn up.



Hopefully not badly hurt?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> Hopefully not badly hurt?


A compound leg fracture from what I could tell. The motorist failed to give way and hit square on into the side of him. I'll know a bit more later on.

Awake and joking when he left in the ambulance which is promising.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Same here, jinx boy must be far far away


I wonder if he's related to Rob McKenna.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A compound leg fracture from what I could tell. The motorist failed to give way and hit square on into the side of him. I'll know a bit more later on.
> 
> Awake and joking when he left in the ambulance which is promising.


Wonderful stuff the old 'Gas 'n' Air'.


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A compound leg fracture from what I could tell. The motorist failed to give way and hit square on into the side of him. I'll know a bit more later on.
> 
> Awake and joking when he left in the ambulance which is promising.



Awake in the ambulance is a good sign, the leg injury sounds nasty, hopefully they'll have a quick recovery.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jul 2017)

Very nice visit to Belvior Castle..
Even saw the Duke and Dutches..
I think i had the best piece of cheesecake ever today, and even the sandwich was pukker..
Fantastic views of the vale of beaver..and stunning gardens.

You can only visit on a Sunday or BHM..


----------



## TVC (2 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Same here, jinx boy must be far far away


Cheeky. We are here. There is traditional Icelandic food and a hot tub. My day is complete.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Not the afternoon I had planned. I'm not sure which is the most shocking; hearing the car hitting the motorbike just outside the house, realising the motorcyclist is someone I know or the ambulance taking 51 minutes to turn up.


 hope they were ok.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2017)

There's hot air balloons floating over my house.


----------



## potsy (2 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Cheeky. We are here. There is traditional Icelandic food and a hot tub. My day is complete.


I have pizza and a bird bath 

But I am now off for 4 days


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2017)

I'm trying to choose whether to have blackcurrant or orange cordial.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> I'm trying to choose whether to have blackcurrant or orange cordial.


Mix yer drinks!


----------



## TVC (2 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> I have pizza and a bird bath
> 
> But I am now off for 4 days


This evening's meal included cold sliced roast horse, ox tongue and smoked lambs hearts, yum. On the down side, beer is £10 a bottle, so I won't be having any sessions.


----------



## TVC (2 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> I'm trying to choose whether to have blackcurrant or orange cordial.


How the other half live.


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> How the other half live.



I found a bottle of cider in the fridge so had that instead.


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Mix yer drinks!



Would that be a blackcurrange or an orangant?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> Would that be a blackcurrange or an orangant?


Which went in first?


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Which went in first?



The gin...


----------



## Katherine (2 Jul 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Not the afternoon I had planned. I'm not sure which is the most shocking; hearing the car hitting the motorbike just outside the house, realising the motorcyclist is someone I know or the ambulance taking 51 minutes to turn up.


Yikes. Not good, hope you're feeling ok now you know the cassuality will be ok.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are in Rejkjavik awaiting another flight. I waved at you when we left today, but you didn't wave back.


Sorry! Looking up at the bright sky made me sneeze and so I missed you. Could you do it again please?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2017)

I've been Wombledon. I got it from both barrels by the BBC as soon as I switched the TV on. I can now see why TVC has gone to a land far, far away.


----------



## TVC (3 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've been Wombledon. I got it from both barrels by the BBC as soon as I switched the TV on. I can now see why TVC has gone to a land far, far away.


We are staying at a remote hotel, miles from the nearest village, but they still had the damn football on the telly in the bar .

Anyway, time for breakfast, cured fish and meats, the daybreak of champions.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are staying at a remote hotel, miles from the nearest village, but they still had the damn football on the telly in the bar .
> 
> Anyway, time for breakfast, cured fish and meats, the daybreak of champions.


*ahem*


----------



## TVC (3 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> *ahem*
> 
> View attachment 360172


Hold my coat, I'll be back in an hour.


----------



## TVC (3 Jul 2017)

@Fab Foodie *ahem* *ahem*

Now this is a breakfast.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2017)

The perfect 'brekkie'


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2017)

@TVC - Did they serve your dinner last night on tectonic plates?


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2017)

Another pleasant day here in Leicester, mostly sunny with a gentle breeze.


----------



## potsy (3 Jul 2017)

Daft dog now offers a free ear washing service


----------



## postman (3 Jul 2017)

Back from a quick week in Cala'n bosch.Menorca.Seven days of wall to wall hot sunshine.Couple of early morning rain storms,nothing to dampen the holiday.Resting more resting,swimming in the Villa's own pool.lots of walking to the Marina for morning coffee and evening meals.It has just been wonderful,we also left and came back to Leeds and Bradford or as we locals call it Yeadon Airport.So we used our own car.Brilliant time had by all.


----------



## TVC (3 Jul 2017)

Greetings from Vopnafjordur. What a cracking day bothering waterfalls, fishing villages and mountains. I had the most 'interesting drive' to get here which included 70km of unmade road and the 650m high 14km Hellisheidi pass.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Greetings from Vopnafjordur. What a cracking day bothering waterfalls, fishing villages and mountains. I had the most 'interesting drive' to get here which included 70km of unmade road and the 650m high 14km Hellisheidi pass.



Great hotel, we have an entire appartment all to ourselves


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2017)

I had bratwurst for lunch, altitude 810 feet above sea level.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Great hotel, we have an entire appartment all to ourselves



Excellent! Does that mean you can make hot drinks in a small kitchen instead of on a tiddly tray?


----------



## potsy (3 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Greetings from *Vopnafjordur*. What a cracking day bothering waterfalls, fishing villages and mountains. I had the most 'interesting drive' to get here which included 70km of unmade road and the 650m high 14km Hellisheidi pass.



Did something just walk over your keyboard?


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> Excellent! Does that mean you can make hot drinks in a small kitchen instead of on a tiddly tray?



Yep, we can also make toast and cook a meal but we won't


----------



## TVC (3 Jul 2017)

We made it to Seydisfjordur for lunch because we really wanted to see this.






So it looks like a blue church, but if you are a huge Sigur Ros fanboy this is special


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2017)

Is that a Lutheran church?


----------



## potsy (3 Jul 2017)

And he calls the Trafford Centre tacky


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Yep, we can also make toast and cook a meal but we won't



I agree about not cooking when you are on holiday. It is lovely, though, to be able to make a hot or cold drink and keep a bar of chocolate chilled in the fridge.


----------



## TVC (3 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> I agree about not cooking when you are on holiday. It is lovely, though, to be able to make a hot or cold drink and keep a bar of chocolate chilled in the fridge.


We just had a burger and two beers each and it cost us £70. Which ever of you idiots voted leave, half that bill is yours.

We did try fermented shark and the local schnaps.







The shark wasn't that special, the schnaps was rather nice.


----------



## postman (3 Jul 2017)

The Villa,ten min walk outside of Cala'n bosch,Menorca.Photo taken by Mrs Postman.This was a wonderful quiet holiday.


----------



## TVC (3 Jul 2017)

postman said:


> View attachment 360308
> The Villa,ten min walk outside of Cala'n bosch,Menorca.Photo taken by Mrs Postman.This was a wonderful quiet holiday.


A pool villa, how awful for you, bet you were forced to use it several times a day.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2017)

The male kitten has been for his op. You'd not know as he was whizzing round the house all afternoon. He might notice tomorrow when the pain killers wear off. I think I should have gone to the vet. They'd have done a better Job


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Greetings from Vopnafjordur. What a cracking day bothering waterfalls, fishing villages and mountains. I had the most 'interesting drive' to get here which included 70km of unmade road and the 650m high 14km Hellisheidi pass.


The only


The Velvet Curtain said:


> Greetings from Vopnafjordur. What a cracking day bothering waterfalls, fishing villages and mountains. I had the most 'interesting drive' to get here which included 70km of unmade road and the 650m high 14km Hellisheidi pass.


So their roads are a bit like ours then?
If you are playing Countdown you are only supposed to pick 9 letters?
I made found.


----------



## gaijintendo (4 Jul 2017)

I just realised I avoid the cracks in the pavement (and cobbles) when I walk to get milk in my SPDs. Another example of the childlike joys of cycling.
(I mostly walk on double yellow lines, which exempts you from the cracks rule - also less grindy)


----------



## Katherine (4 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The only
> 
> So their roads are a bit like ours then?
> If you are playing Countdown you are only supposed to pick 9 letters?
> I made found.



What a *profound pun on fjord! *


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2017)

I don't think I like like the smell of this deodorant. It smells like rhubarb!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We made it to Seydisfjordur for lunch because we really wanted to see this.
> 
> View attachment 360262
> 
> ...


Did the window cleaner leave his ladder?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2017)

They have been showing the Royal Institution Exhibition Show on the TV. It looks quite interesting.


----------



## potsy (4 Jul 2017)

My parcel is 'out for delivery' the birds will be pleased 

Wet and grey here, has TVC come back early?


----------



## TVC (4 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> My parcel is 'out for delivery' the birds will be pleased
> 
> Wet and grey here, has TVC come back early?


Bad luck Potsy, it is a beautiful warm morning here near the Arctic.






Very quiet up here, it would be wrong to call this place a one horse town because they have to share the horse with the next village. Anyway, a morning of bird watching on some remote cliffs and a bit of mountain bothering later for us.


----------



## postman (4 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A pool villa, how awful for you, bet you were forced to use it several times a day.




I tried walking over it.Useless i fell in.Bang goes my sainthood.


----------



## TVC (4 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4866539, member: 9609"]tell more - what have you seen[/QUOTE]
We are about to go, we are promised the full range of cliff nesting birds, because we are so far north the chicks are still on the nest, so should be good.


----------



## potsy (4 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4866539, member: 9609"]tell more - what have you seen[/QUOTE]
He only knows pigeons, better off asking the brains of the partnership


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2017)

Ordered a large electric teppanyaki hot plate. Should be good fun at the dining table making the kids cook their own food.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2017)

I am watching Shadow of Fear on Talking Pictures and have just seen a car which I first thought was Frog Eye Sprite but then things looked a bit strange. The headlights were mounted further out on the wings instead of being in the bonnet and the grille mouth looks bigger. The rear end looks like a Sprite, I'm not sure what car it is.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2017)

a) last evening I replaced the light pendant fitting in one of our spare bedrooms


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2017)

b) we now have too many spare bedrooms


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2017)

c) we will have one more in September when Boo goes to Canada for a year.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> *ahem*
> 
> View attachment 360172


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I am watching Shadow of Fear on Talking Pictures and have just seen a car which I first thought was Frog Eye Sprite but then things looked a bit strange. The headlights were mounted further out on the wings instead of being in the bonnet and the grille mouth looks bigger. The rear end looks like a Sprite, I'm not sure what car it is.


The car known as a 'Spridget' a sort of Austin Healy based on the MG Midget body to save costs?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2017)

Always like the look of those Spridgets, but I like an MG-B we have on Craigslist locally. Totally impractical in this climate, actually my Mitsubishi Lancer has larger tires just to clear snow and ice of a typical Midwestern winter. A little nuance some of the fellows who built them passed along.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Always like the look of those Spridgets, but I like an MG-B we have on Craigslist locally. Totally impractical in this climate, actually my Mitsubishi Lancer has larger tires just to clear snow and ice of a typical Midwestern winter. A little nuance some of the fellows who built them passed along.


Some good photos here,





Click photo for linky.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2017)

MG is gone, rather a shame, but 2 Cadillac Allantes now up for sale.


----------



## HertzvanRental (4 Jul 2017)

A view from today's bimble .


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2017)

Went over on Craigslist to bicycles, and a Trek 500 series Triathlon bike is up for sale. I'm waiting to hear from the seller.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2017)

And I'm the first lucky caller. For the win.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Went over on Craigslist to bicycles, and a Trek 500 series Triathlon bike is up for sale. I'm waiting to hear from the seller.





Gravity Aided said:


> And I'm the first lucky caller. For the win.


How is a new bike in any way mundane?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> How is a new bike in any way mundane?


It's not new, it's a 1986 Trek 500 Triathlon Model, full 531, with Shimano 600. Unlike most Craigslist purchases, which usually involve some odyssey across a county or two or three, all I had to do was drive around the lake south of me. And it was a fellow I see out on the bike, from time to time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2017)

I guess it's not mundane, it's actually pretty fantastic, a red to white fade paint job, a bit flashy for my taste, but sometimes we change the bike, sometimes the bike changes us.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I guess it's not mundane, it's actually pretty fantastic, a red to white fade paint job, a bit flashy for my taste, but sometimes we change the bike, sometimes the bike changes us.


I rest my case.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2017)

OOOOOOOH
Helmet match.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2017)

Then there's this.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb1SpUh_yKg&feature=push-u&attr_tag=nDL1K0RCYc5DvEyv-6


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2017)

Thank God @raleighnut posted that thing earlier about Spridgets, it got me looking at Craigslist for the local MG-B and then I strayed into bicycles, and found it. Clean up, fit new tires, may be ready for the world then.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Some good photos here,
> 
> 
> View attachment 360344
> ...


I had a MG Midget and I think the name Spridget came from the Sprite MK2 and the Midget MK1 sharing the same body shell. The car in the film looked a bit similar to the one in your picture except that the body was a Sprite MK 1 and the front looked like a factory fitted job. The film was made in 1963 and I would have thought that it would be too early for car customizing.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2017)

Hey folks! 

Soz, been busy. Not much time to lurk online. Today's mundanities were a) did the laundry, b) cut the grass and c) grabbed the finish of today's stage of the TdF. Can't be bothered to cook, will raid the fridge tonight. It's looking like chicken and coleslaw sandwiches.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Jul 2017)

I'm spending my 1st of 3 nights in Saint-Savin in the Pyrenees, having spent the last 3 in Lourdes. While Lourdes is big, loud and chaotic, Saint-Savin is small and blissfully quiet. Time to sleep soon...


----------



## TVC (4 Jul 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm spending my 1st of 3 nights in Saint-Savin in the Pyrenees, having spent the last 3 in Lourdes. While Lourdes is big, loud and chaotic, Saint-Savin is small and blissfully quiet. Time to sleep soon...


If you want small and quiet try where we are. One hotel, one cafe/information centre/shop and a fish processing factory. Nice for it though.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I had a MG Midget and I think the name Spridget came from the Sprite MK2 and the Midget MK1 sharing the same body shell. The car in the film looked a bit similar to the one in your picture except that the body was a Sprite MK 1 and the front looked like a factory fitted job. The film was made in 1963 and I would have thought that it would be too early for car customizing.


Never be as revered as the 'Frogeye' though,


View: https://youtu.be/aD3YGkWmVRw


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2017)

Over here, we call them bug-eye Sprites, although I think the Frog-eye appellation is more apt.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2017)

New bicycle fitted with tires and cleaned and tested, so now we have thunderstorms. I did get a few trips around the block in, though, and I'm quite impressed, much like the 600 Trek from 1985 that I have. This one was even cheaper. (Not that that matters, quality is the deciding factor ).


----------



## Hugh Manatee (4 Jul 2017)

Haven't been able to set the hedgehog cam tonight. Just went to do it and the hog is already in residence chomping through tonight's offering.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jul 2017)

I've been overwhelmed with awe by the French nation's love affair with roundabouts. Quite amazing promiscuity.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2017)

View: https://youtu.be/4-DGMrLGnLg


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2017)

It's all about horsepower to weight ratio, and cornering ability. And not being weighted down with 2300 pounds of stereo and suspension.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Jul 2017)

Booths in Windermere didn't have any pea shoots in stock this afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Booths in Windermere didn't have any pea shoots in stock this afternoon.


Wotthado!


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Jul 2017)

El scorchio....shorts for work it is then..


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Booths in Windermere didn't have any pea shoots in stock this afternoon.


Pea shoots or pea shooters?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2017)

It is bright and sunny here with an almost clear blue sky.
There may be a cycle ride with my friends later depending on how I am and how hot it is. My friend suggested a mountain bike as he wants to go along a cycle track. That doesn't seem like a great idea to me, knobly tyres, greater rolling resistance and sounding like a Land Rover. I prefer my old steel bikes.


----------



## potsy (5 Jul 2017)

meta lon said:


> El scorchio....shorts for work it is then..


Cloudy and dull here, definitely not scorching either..


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2017)

Gonna be hot, so pulled up the draw bridge. Blinds down, windows open, ceiling fans on low, shorts and muscle vest (steady on ladies!), feet up with a Pellegrino and the paper.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Jul 2017)

Need sympathy. Got a most horrendous head cold. Didn't get any sleep last night. Need sympathy please. No pedalling for me - even more sympathy please.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2017)

This evening's planned cycle ride will be a bit like the Tour De France but on a smaller scale. It will include a major climb the category of which will depend on how we are feeling but it will definitely be up, most likely to include walking. There will be a break away group of one. The amount of the break can vary as to how the conversation is going on in the peloton. The peloton is basically made up of character's from Last of the Summer Wine. It is unusual in the Tour De France to see the break away group having to stop by the roadside and wait for the peleton to catch them but it's the way we do things.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Gonna be hot, so pulled up the draw bridge. Blinds down, windows open, ceiling fans on low, shorts and muscle vest (steady on ladies!), feet up with a Pellegrino and the paper.


The paper is doing what?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2017)

I remember the paper. Actually, I remember when there was a morning paper and an evening paper, and extra editions if something happened.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> The paper is doing what?



Absorbing the spillages.


----------



## Speicher (5 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Absorbing the spillages.



Could you please put a t-shirt on, Drago.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> Absorbing the spillages.


Still spilling yer drinks?


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jul 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Booths in Windermere didn't have any pea shoots in stock this afternoon.



What's the world coming to....?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2017)

Here's a peashooter, in the old style. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9clzKTVMbi4


----------



## Speicher (5 Jul 2017)

Yesterday a Red Admiral flutterby landed on me in the garden. 

If there is a shortage of bees in your garden, they are all in my garden.


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> Could you please put a t-shirt on, Drago.



There. Happy now?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (5 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Still spilling yer drinks?


Yep - he's got a drink problem


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2017)

I think I may be suffering from fettle matigue brought on by too much fettling which didn't achieve what it was supposed to.
Whilst taking a break my daughter said that she saw 2 Dragonflies. I haven't seen any yet this year so I went up to have a look and spotted this flutterby.
A Red Admirable!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Yep - he's got a drink problem


Can't hold it!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2017)

Drago said:


> There. Happy now?
> 
> View attachment 360489


Where's this here "muscle vest" you mentioned?


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2017)

Its in the wash. It got rather damp.


----------



## postman (5 Jul 2017)

I am thinking about putting drop bars on my mountain bike.i noticed a few riders going to work on the tow path a few weeks ago,it looks a little comfier,it's just an idea.Going to Leeds outside market an Saturday ,there is a second hand bike stall.

I have just Googled photos of Mountain bikes with drops,oh they look rather good.This is an idea because my mate wants to go out on the road with his new Mountain bike.


----------



## Speicher (5 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think I may be suffering from fettle matigue brought on by too much fettling which didn't achieve what it was supposed to.
> Whilst taking a break my daughter said that she saw 2 Dragonflies. I haven't seen any yet this year so I went up to have a look and spotted this flutterby.
> A Red Admirable!
> View attachment 360491



I haven't seen any fragon dries yet this year, but I have seen some wow slorms. If you prune the deaded flowers off the buddleia, you will get more (smallerer) flowers that the bees like.


----------



## potsy (5 Jul 2017)

A flying ant has just landed in my bucket of tea


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I remember the paper. Actually, I remember when there was a morning paper and an evening paper, and extra editions if something happened.



We still get both an evening paper and a morning one


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yesterday a Red Admiral flutterby landed on me in the garden.
> 
> If there is a shortage of bees in your garden, they are all in my garden.



My lavender hedge is buzzing with insects all day long, as are my shashtra daisies and a lot of other plants


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2017)




----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2017)

postman said:


> I am thinking about putting drop bars on my mountain bike.i noticed a few riders going to work on the tow path a few weeks ago,it looks a little comfier,it's just an idea.Going to Leeds outside market an Saturday ,there is a second hand bike stall.
> 
> I have just Googled photos of Mountain bikes with drops,oh they look rather good.This is an idea because my mate wants to go out on the road with his new Mountain bike.


Works out pretty good, especially on choppy or bad roads, gravel, etc. You may have to have different brake levers, or add a device called a Travel Agent to your brakes to make the brakes work properly. Worth the time and trouble, though. Use a CR-Mo frame, as the steel ones get a bit heavy.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2017)

My lavender hedge


----------



## TVC (5 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Cloudy and dull here, definitely not scorching either..


Blue skies here, we have been lolling in hot mineral pools, now in Husavik. Not that you are interested. Did I say blue skies?


----------



## potsy (5 Jul 2017)

Blue sky here too (better late than never)


----------



## potsy (5 Jul 2017)

I see hoppy has had her monthly bath


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> A flying ant has just landed in my bucket of tea


 make it spit it out.


----------



## TVC (5 Jul 2017)

There is puffin on the menu tonight. Tempted, really tempted.


----------



## Speicher (5 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There is puffin on the menu tonight. Tempted, really tempted.



How far is the hotel from the Restaurant? Could you just walk rather than run? I imagine Lu will not be puffing.


----------



## potsy (5 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There is puffin on the menu tonight. Tempted, really tempted.


Not poncy enough?


----------



## Speicher (5 Jul 2017)

I recall that there is a ceremony of sorts that the children of Iceland join. They release a baby puffin from the cliffs. I think that is what baby puffins are sposed to do. On my holiday in Iceland, we transported a baby puffin to the cliffs, and it flew off happily. I hasten to add, that it was not me who did this, it was our Icelandic guide who had the correct expertise.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2017)

I'm back from our ride and most of it went as I had forecast. It was a hot sunny evening with lots of cyclists about, I wasn't sure if I was going to be make the ride tonight.
I had to get off and walk for the mountain stage, the large knobly tyres were alright on the rough cycle track but we're unsuitable for riding on the road and I found them tiring.
When I got back from my ride my wife asked me if I had taken my phone with me. Apparently my BIL had received some strange texts from my phone whilst I was cycling. I only take my phone in case of emergencies.


----------



## TVC (5 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Not poncy enough?


Really?


----------



## TVC (5 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> I recall that there is a ceremony of sorts that the children of Iceland join. They release a baby puffin from the cliffs. I think that is what baby puffins are sposed to do. On my holiday in Iceland, we transported a baby puffin to the cliffs, and it flew off happily. I hasten to add, that it was not me who did this, it was our Icelandic guide who had the correct expertise.


Does this look familiar? it's the view from my beer.


----------



## Speicher (5 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Does this look familiar? it's the view from my beer.
> 
> View attachment 360620



No, you need to a gale force 6 or 7 and big waves.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Really?
> 
> View attachment 360618


I see you found a shingle to eat off of.


----------



## summerdays (6 Jul 2017)

That was a warm night, and it is bright and sunny out there now. I'm getting ready to wilt later on!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2017)

We had a pretty night sky the other evening.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2017)

I just noticed a pair of Crows sat out in a playing field with their wings spread out backwards sitting like a Vulcan with its nose in the air. I first wondered what they were doing, sunning themselves? But then I wondered if they had found an ants nests and were doing what Jays do.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2017)

We just had a tiny shower of rain! I wondered what the noise was a bit like a cat digging in gravel. I couldn't see anything but when I looked out onto the patio there were large drop marks. Nothing on the windows, but my car has some splashes on the windscreen. 
A small cloud must have sprung a leak.


----------



## mybike (6 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> We just had a tiny shower of rain! I wondered what the noise was a bit like a cat digging in gravel. I couldn't see anything but when I looked out onto the patio there were large drop marks. Nothing on the windows, but my car has some splashes on the windscreen.
> A small cloud must have sprung a leak.



I went out for a walk around the block about an hour ago, there were large drops but not many of them and it soon stopped.


----------



## Smithbat (6 Jul 2017)

Well! I have had an interesting few weeks, busy with life and work and all sorts.

Hope all are okay


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2017)

Smithbat said:


> Well! I have had an interesting few weeks, busy with life and work and all sorts.
> 
> Hope all are okay


Nobbutfairtomiddlin


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> We had a pretty night sky the other evening.
> View attachment 360647


Not a good sign, weatherwise.


----------



## postman (6 Jul 2017)

Well you come back from a lazy weeks holiday.All fat and sluggish.So apart from the ironing i have to weed in between the broken crappy driveway slabs.A job i hate.Sodding hell it's knackered me,huffing and puffing just bending over and lightheaded.Flipping heck i am so unfit.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jul 2017)

postman said:


> Well you come back from a lazy weeks holiday.All fat and sluggish.So apart from the ironing i have to weed in between the broken crappy driveway slabs.A job i hate.Sodding hell it's knackered me,huffing and puffing just bending over and lightheaded.Flipping heck i am so unfit.



View: https://youtu.be/T4mT16XCRE8


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Jul 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> What's the world coming to....?


I say totes Mr Cholmondley-Warner what!?


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2017)

Is that the Cholmondley-Warners from Purgeleigh juxta Timberry or Meeryton Burley?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2017)

I've been watching the TdF and was thinking that due to the heat the riders that go back for drinks for their team members should be carrying ices instead.


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2017)

It has suddenly gone v dark out here


----------



## TVC (6 Jul 2017)

Who is that nobber pointing at the Arctic Circle?


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2017)

Looks like Blackpool to me 

BTW whilst you're away can Accy stay at yours for a few days, I'm sure he'll clean your windows as a thank you?


----------



## TVC (6 Jul 2017)

Today we went to Asbyrgi, I got stupidly emotional because it a beautiful place and the elves are particularly strong there, but most of because this happened a few years ago.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2017)

postman said:


> Well you come back from a lazy weeks holiday.All fat and sluggish.So apart from the ironing i have to weed in between the broken crappy driveway slabs.A job i hate.Sodding hell it's knackered me,huffing and puffing just bending over and lightheaded.Flipping heck i am so unfit.


 How to Kill Weeds in a Driveway


----------



## summerdays (6 Jul 2017)

I did wilt!!

Does anyone else do lacklustre riding between bits of shade when it's like this? I find it's too much effort to go fast.... unfortunately I have Pilates and Zumba tonight.... I'm going to be bright red!


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2017)

I have been keeping cool by sitting in the shade of a very large berberis shrub.

If I was thinking about doing exercise today, it would be Tai Chi out doors. Or just Tea out of doors, a scone with jam and fresh cream.


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2017)

summerdays said:


> Does anyone else do lacklustre riding between bits of shade when it's like this


I have not overheated once on the bike recently


----------



## summerdays (6 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> I have not overheated once on the bike recently


Now I wonder why that is 

I think @Speicher has the right idea for exercise!​


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2017)

Yes, lifting the cup of tea, and eating a scone loaded with jam and cream takes co-ordination and dexterity. 

I must put thick double cream on my shopping list.


----------



## TVC (6 Jul 2017)

A pleasent 15C here with a light breeze. Why are you lot whinging about it being sunny? 

For those who aren't interested, we are off horse riding this evening across the meadows and beaches.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A pleasent 15C here with a light breeze. Why are you lot whinging about it being sunny?
> 
> For those who aren't interested, we are off horse riding this evening across the meadows and beaches.



That sounds good. I think one afternoon in Iceland, I had the choice of horse riding or a flight in a four-seater plane over some of the less accessible parts of the interior. I chose the flight in the small plane. 

The horses are supposed to be very gentle, so I would like to know how it goes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Jul 2017)

Just back from two days fishing with my dad. Going for a ride tomorrow


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2017)

It has only taken three days but my washing has finally dried.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> a) last evening I replaced the light pendant fitting in one of our spare bedrooms


*swoon*


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Need sympathy. Got a most horrendous head cold. Didn't get any sleep last night. Need sympathy please. No pedalling for me - even more sympathy please.


Phht. Mu


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> I see hoppy has had her monthly bath
> 
> View attachment 360541


Oi git face.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There is puffin on the menu tonight. Tempted, really tempted.


You shouldn't. They're struggling.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Does this look familiar? it's the view from my beer.
> 
> View attachment 360620


Stunning. Where is that??


----------



## Oxo (6 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> For those who aren't interested, we are off horse riding this evening across the meadows and beaches.



Make sure you get the saddle set to the right height.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> You shouldn't. They're struggling.


On the Red List, due to it.


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2017)

Oxo said:


> Make sure you get the saddle set to the right height.


Being a none cyclist he won't have a clue what you mean


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> On the Red List, due to it.


Sand eels in very short supply


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Sand eels in very short supply


Nests being attacked by predators. And egg collecting(illegal) in some parts doesn't help.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Nests being attacked by predators. And egg collecting(illegal) in some parts doesn't help.


Very true.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Very true.


Come down harder on those disturbing the nests & collecting eggs.

There's a pair of owls nesting nearby. There were two last year, but someone had to get the eggs.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2017)

We've just had a herd of penguins skimming along the river.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> We've just had a herd of penguins skimming along the river.


Flamingos too


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2017)

Apparently we have dodos too (pls say in a Middlesborough accent )


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Come down harder on those disturbing the nests & collecting eggs.
> 
> There's a pair of owls nesting nearby. There were two last year, but someone had to get the eggs.


Not good


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Not good


Nope


----------



## summerdays (6 Jul 2017)

I'm after some advice .... what is the best method to tempt a meal worm out of a battery charger.... and no don't ask why it's in there! It's not in view.... but was seen going in!


----------



## GM (6 Jul 2017)

For the last two weeks there has been a surgical boot on the central reservation on the M25 between junction 17 and 18. Well, it wasn't there this evening, so I assume the owner has reclaimed it.


----------



## TVC (6 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> You shouldn't. They're struggling.


In the UK yes, not here. I had it at a restaurant run by the same company that do eco whale watching tours, so everything is kosha.


----------



## TVC (6 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Being a none cyclist he won't have a clue what you mean


Ahem, after this afternoon I have riden more miles on a horse this year than you have on a bike


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Ahem, after this afternoon I have riden more miles on a horse this year than you have on a bike


I doubt that!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jul 2017)

Siven pints and I had to explain the difference betwixt a Geordie and a Mackem to an Irishman.


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Siven pints and I had to explain the difference betwixt a Geordie and a Mackem to an Irishman.


Is that a trick? 
Surely there is no difference


----------



## TVC (6 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Is that a trick?
> Surely there is no difference


----------



## TVC (6 Jul 2017)

After two hours in the saddle this afternoon my nethers are a bit sore, I don't normally have to open my thighs that wide for so long.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Is that a trick?
> Surely there is no difference


The difference is material.


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The difference is material.


Darlington, Hartlepool, Newcastle, they all talk the same.

Spent many a happy night there when I used to be a football fan


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Darlington, Hartlepool, Newcastle, they all talk the same.
> 
> Spent many a happy night there when I used to be a football fan


Geraway bonny lad, if tha cannie tell tha difrence fram a reet proppa jeeordy ana sad mackem bastad tha moost be deef, hinny. Choork an chease, man, pet.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm after some advice .... what is the best method to tempt a meal worm out of a battery charger.... and no don't ask why it's in there! It's not in view.... but was seen going in!


You may need a Crow and some thin twigs. They are pretty good at making tools to winkle things out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I just noticed a pair of Crows sat out in a playing field with their wings spread out backwards sitting like a Vulcan with its nose in the air. I first wondered what they were doing, sunning themselves? But then I wondered if they had found an ants nests and were doing what Jays do.


They were doing that here, today, as well. I think it may be the heat. Wind was abaft starboard quarter.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> They were doing that here, today, as well. I think it may be the heat. *Wind was abaft starboard quarter.*


For you or them?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm after some advice .... what is the best method to tempt a meal worm out of a battery charger.... and no don't ask why it's in there! It's not in view.... but was seen going in!


I was just reading a bit about them, when it finally gets bored it will either find its own way out of will turn into a beetle and then do likewise.
Is there a way you can take the off or is it s sealed unit?


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Stunning. Where is that??


Oi @The Velvet Curtain .... name please


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2017)

Here is a picture of one of the Crows from yesterday.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Oi @The Velvet Curtain .... name please


Ignore. I now know


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2017)

I was just watching a news feature on Breakfast TV just now about women in the armed forces. I hadn't taken much in the first time they showed it but on the second showing things started to click into place. The little old lady, sorry! being featured, her voice rang a bell and then my face recognition clicked in[ loosely termed my brain]. And finally they mentioned her name Barbara Hurman. I knew her many years ago when I was doing archaeological illustration. We used to meet at our AGM's, I think she was working for the British Museum at the time.
It is nice to see people again.


----------



## TVC (7 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Oi @The Velvet Curtain .... name please





hopless500 said:


> Ignore. I now know


Sorry Hoppy, I've been asleep.  

It's Husavik. That schooner in the front left is the one that will take us whale watching in a couple of hours.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2017)

Just relaxing!
It's typical though, he had both front paws straight up, reach for the camera and he moves.
We were worried last night as we hadn't seen him all evening. I whistled for him, looked in the garage, shed, greenhouse, out the front and even to see if he had been locked in a room. Nothing! I was starting to feel a bit worried and then he just wandered round to the back door as if nothing was wrong.
He must have been having too much fun with his friend next door.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Just relaxing!
> It's typical though, he had both front paws straight up, reach for the camera and he moves.
> We were worried last night as we hadn't seen him all evening. I whistled for him, looked in the garage, shed, greenhouse, out the front and even to see if he had been locked in a room. Nothing! I was starting to feel a bit worried and then he just wandered round to the back door as if nothing was wrong.
> He must have been having too much fun with his friend next door.
> View attachment 360795


----------



## mybike (7 Jul 2017)

summerdays said:


> I did wilt!!
> 
> Does anyone else do lacklustre riding between bits of shade when it's like this? I find it's too much effort to go fast.... unfortunately I have Pilates and Zumba tonight.... I'm going to be bright red!



I recommend our towpath. It may be rather bumpy but there are trees overhead providing shade.


----------



## mybike (7 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Ignore. I now know



He only ignores the best.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Phht. Mu


Ah yes - CC sympathy - should have known


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Ah yes - CC sympathy - should have known


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


>


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


>


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (7 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


>


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> For you or them?


For them, on my starboard beam, just before I tacked to port, as it were.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Here is a picture of one of the Crows from yesterday.


Yes. Exactly same behavior as here. I suspect conspiracy.


----------



## postman (7 Jul 2017)

Just cleaned the outside downstairs windows.Using my new window cleaning kit and Accys idea of a bit of washing up liquid in the water.I will report on the sparking effect when the sun hits them full on.See if there are any streaks.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2017)

They think that there could be a butter shortage by Christmas. So best start stock piling it now to make sure there is


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2017)

They were just talking about the presence of dimples in the cyclist's clothing had a beneficial aerodynamic effect. I wondered if goose pimples have a similar effect?


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> They were just talking about the presence of dimples in the cyclist's clothing had a beneficial aerodynamic effect. I wondered if goose pimples have a similar effect?



Just Balls.......Golf balls.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Just Balls.......Golf balls.


Bass ports on speaker enclosures too.


----------



## redvision95 (7 Jul 2017)

postman said:


> Just cleaned the outside downstairs windows.Using my new window cleaning kit and Accys idea of a bit of washing up liquid in the water.I will report on the sparking effect when the sun hits them full on.See if there are any streaks.


Its how I clean mine and others on my small round Ive just started. Had zero complaints so far


----------



## redvision95 (7 Jul 2017)

Gave the bike a good clean after not touching it for a while, I've been super busy doing a million other things lately and haven't been able to ride. Going to start riding every evening and build up the miles slowly again. Also found out today that I passed all of the exams/modules for my S.I.A license  Need to find a better way of carrying my window cleaning gear around without using the car too.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jul 2017)

'Scuse my hignorance, but what is S I A?

Unusually, there is no breeze here today. Being at the top of a hill means that there is usually a breeze/wind/howling gale coming from somewhere.


----------



## redvision95 (7 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> 'Scuse my hignorance, but what is S I A?


Security Industry Authority.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jul 2017)

New baby granddaughter arrived today.
7 lbs and called her Evie
Mother and baby doing fine..
I'm 3 weeks on the wagon so a meal out with a soft drink will have to do..


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2017)

summerdays said:


> I did wilt!!
> 
> Does anyone else do lacklustre riding between bits of shade when it's like this? I find it's too much effort to go fast.... unfortunately I have Pilates and Zumba tonight.... I'm going to be bright red!



Its strange how it works! I usually back off and just cruise when its hot, but often find I'm going faster than I do when I'm trying.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2017)

I'm like that, I think when trying to 'push on' I tense up and am slower as a result whereas just pedalling normally I relax.


----------



## postman (7 Jul 2017)

Well after being a patient for 27 years,our Surgery is to close.It seems we are not using it enough.So the main place is two short bus rides away.Now that is ok at the moment but in a few years time it could cause problems.So inside one hour i have filled in some forms and have been accepted at another Medical Centre,it was so simple.It seems this Surgery has been getting new patients for a couple of days.


----------



## redvision95 (7 Jul 2017)

Just picked up an old kids bike trailer for a fiver off of a facebook group. Ideal for a cargo trailer conversion and it should haul my stuff around nicely.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2017)

I've accidentally ordered Carlsberg 
Hope it actually tastes of something here.


----------



## tyred (7 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've accidentally ordered Carlsberg
> Hope it actually tastes of something here.



You're doomed.
It does taste of something - dishwater


----------



## tyred (7 Jul 2017)

I can smell someone cooking bacon and it's making me


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> You're doomed.
> It does taste of something - dishwater


The best I can say is it's cold and wet.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> The best I can say is it's cold and wet.


So's snow, and that's free.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Stunning. Where is that??


''This is the view from my beer'' should be a thread in its own right. And you'll probably win....


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> So's snow, and that's free.


True. But not much of that in Ghent today. Last temp gauge said 29 deg.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ''This is the view from my beer'' should be a thread in its own right. And you'll probably win....


Not at the mo...


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Not at the mo...
> View attachment 360869


Why have that couple only got three legs between them?


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Jul 2017)

I have £6.66 worth of credit left on my mobile.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Why have that couple only got three legs between them?
> View attachment 360870


omg. Aliens


----------



## hopless500 (7 Jul 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I have £6.66 worth of credit left on my mobile.


I have 42% battery left.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2017)

Don't you hate it when that happens! The ten minute job that lasts the best part of an hour. On tuesday whilst cutting the grass the ancient socket on my elderly home brewed extension self destructed. I brought a replacement from the local DIY shop on Wednesday and came to fit it this afternoon, I loosened one of the cable clamp screws and tried to loosen the other but the head just sheared off so I had to take it back, they changed it with no problem and I fitted it in about ten minutes when I got back.


----------



## TVC (7 Jul 2017)

What a cracking day, four hours out on the schooner and we saw a bunch of white beaked dolphins frolicking, some Minke, the first one not five minutes out of port. The highlight though was seeing three Humpbacks, two feeding together which got to 20m from the boat. When they dived at the same time, both raising their flukes is was stunning to see. Photos when I get home.
@Speicher the sea was pretty calm, just saying.

@hopless500 to put your mind at rest about the Puffins, we went to the island where they are caught, and I talked to the guides on the boat. The island is privately owned and the farmer was netting some today. He doesn't take eggs, and only catches the birds after hatching is complete. Once netted he keeps only the mature males and releases the females. Because he is effectively farming them they are taken sustainably because it is in his best interests to do so. In the Fjord itself there are over 200,000 pairs and Iceland has 60% of the World population. The local population is stable and monitored, so there are no ethical issues with eating Puffin caught legally.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Jul 2017)

http://store.gincubator.com/product/steam-gin/



Bloody Gintastic !


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> so there are no ethical issues with eating Puffin


They don't sell them at my local kebab shop so they can't be all that


----------



## summerdays (7 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I was just reading a bit about them, when it finally gets bored it will either find its own way out of will turn into a beetle and then do likewise.
> Is there a way you can take the off or is it s sealed unit?


I suspect it's a one way process to open it.... I ought to order a replacement one for Mr Summerdays before he twigs it was his that has a new squatter!


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2017)

Horrible night's sleep last night. It's too hot for a feline headwarmer.

Early night tonight as up early tomorrow. Am at the Eastern Counties show, but not taking cats - stewarding instead, so loads of kitty cuddles.


----------



## summerdays (7 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Horrible night's sleep last night. It's too hot for a feline headwarmer.
> 
> Early night tonight as up early tomorrow. Am at the Eastern Counties show, but not taking cats - stewarding instead, so loads of kitty cuddles.


Actually I slept better than the last few nights and today whilst very nice was just that little bit fresher so was more pleasant!

I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight!


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2017)

I slept so well last night I was almost late for work this morning


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2017)

summerdays said:


> I hope you get a better night's sleep tonight!



I hope so too as I'll be on my feet all day tomorrow. Been wandering around today a bit like a zombie.

Didn't stop me going yellow stickering in the co-op though. Picked up a large spicy chicken pizza for £1.25 marked down from £4.99, a pack of smoked salmon marked down from £5.49 to £1.37 and the very tasty spicy prawn fishcakes that I had for supper tonight for 75p from £2.99. I also sneaked some portuguese custard tarts into my basket at 17p a pop.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Jul 2017)

Today's earworm on my ride....You Gotta Be by Des'ree .


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Today's earworm on my ride....You Gotta Be by Des'ree .


Not Mr Blobby?


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Jul 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I have £6.66 worth of credit left on my mobile.



You little devil..


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Jul 2017)

Still no rain..water meter bashing season..
Nice fresh morning


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2017)

Awake at five this morning, up at six, I've watched the tour highlights and the cricket highlights this morning, my Good Lady was watching Andy Murray last night and I missed both.


----------



## tyred (8 Jul 2017)

The sun is shining.


----------



## summerdays (8 Jul 2017)

I can report that the "Worm has turned", or in this case fallen for my trick of putting it in the dark..... I'm hoping only one went in!


----------



## TVC (8 Jul 2017)

Morning, back to Reykjavik today. Sad to leave Husavik, it's such a lovely place.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2017)

I've been shelling peas this morning.
None of the pods contained more than 8 peas, with some smaller pods having as few as 3!

_Edit: I found no maggots. _


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> They think that there could be a butter shortage by Christmas. So best start stock piling it now to make sure there is



A mountain in the making.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Jul 2017)

New router fitted...75mbps brilliant..


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Jul 2017)

meta lon said:


> You little devil..


I'm on a highway to hell....


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not Mr Blobby?


Thankfully not


----------



## postman (8 Jul 2017)

Bargain.,outdoor Leeds market this morning.Second hand bike stall.I grabs the widest drop handlebars with the correct diameter.
How much
£20.
Sorry not expecting to pay that much,e bay and all that.
Walk three steps away,turn around,what if i take all the stuff off i just want the bars.£10.
ok mate.
So twenty mins later minus two brake levers two gear changers,bar tape,yes he was going to re-use that.
Postman walks away with his bars.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2017)

Good fuel economy from my little Suzuki Swift last week, 270 miles of mixed driving, motorway, A road and town, on 25 litres of petrol.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Jul 2017)

The hire car was a Skoda Octavia 4x4, fab vehicle and very economical.


----------



## TVC (8 Jul 2017)

Yep, I've done just under 800km on about £45 of deisel. Very good.

It's a big old car which I have just handed back, a return to the mini tomorrow


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yep, I've done just under 800km on about £45 of deisel. Very good.
> 
> It's a big old car which I have just handed back, a return to the mini tomorrow


around 50mpg , very good.


----------



## TVC (8 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> around 50mpg , very good.


Given a good third of it was on brown roads, not bad.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jul 2017)

I am in a ferry queue.


----------



## TVC (8 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am in a ferry queue.


A return to reality, I trust you have enjoyed your jaunt.


----------



## Paulus (8 Jul 2017)

My neighbour has just emptied the paddling pool and flooded my patio. I had words again.


----------



## Smithbat (8 Jul 2017)

CAn I just say, Diet Coke Chicken for the win! I forgot how lush it is!!


----------



## TVC (8 Jul 2017)

Back in Reykjavik, booked into the hotel. It must be food time again.


----------



## potsy (8 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Back in Reykjavik, booked into the hotel. It must be food time again.


Are you having what I had, Holland's potato and meat pie with a side helping of Tesco baked beans?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2017)

Sounds really good. I may have to go out and get some next time I'm over by the Jewels. They have it there, not Hollands, but a meat and potato pie. Or I suppose I could make one. When the weather cools in September, I am planning a pork pie attempt.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2017)

Totally cream crackered... 

Crap night's sleep again, but had an uber fabby day stewarding in the HP section at the Eastern Counties show.  Got to cuddle some truly super cats. There were some real time wasters in the entry and it was lovely to meet cats that were so very different to my terrible twosome.  Also ended up doing table work once I'd finished stewarding.

Gonna have the pizza I bought yesterday, a brew and then I'll crash out. Not sure how much longer I can stay awake.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jul 2017)

What is table work? I have never been to a cat show.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2017)

Table work is basically processing the results. The steward takes their judge's results slips to the table. The bods there then put one counterfoil in the master book, the other goes to the people who award the rosettes, prize cards and title certificates. Those all have to be labelled up for the cats' pen numbers and classes. That slip then goes into a tray, where someone else collects it and puts it up on the results board. Then there are other people who take the rosettes, prize cards and certificates and put them on the pens.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jul 2017)

That sounds very straight-forward.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2017)

Evening all! We have been to Yeovilton for the air show and had a good day. It got very H O T /warm at one point, I mean a bit of a long point.
I need to sort through my pictures.
I will say that there was a great model of HMS Ark Royal in a tent thing. I think it might have been 1/72 scale, it had all of the aircraft and helicopters on the deck, some with propellers and rotors spinning, even the radar scanners were turning. I asked if it floated and was told that it was actually radio controlled.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2017)

You'd be surprised at how often it gets cocked up  Some shows are better than others at keeping mistakes to a minimum. I'm lucky that the friend I usually travel to shows with always does the household pet table, and between her and me (doing the dogsbody running around type stuff) we usually get things squared away without problems. 

Although today's classics that I spotted while stewarding was a) a sphynx pedigree pet kitten entered into the non-pedigree kitten open class, and b) a pedigree pet kitten entered into one of the adult open classes. Both kittens were actually supposed to be in the same pedigree pet kitten class.


----------



## TVC (8 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Are you having what I had, Holland's potato and meat pie with a side helping of Tesco baked beans?


Not quite, I had a shellfish risotto.

The bad news is that Reykjavik has been discovered by the Americans since I was last here. The centre is now burger bars and fake Irish pubs, there is litter and the local kids seem to have picked up on tagging. I will no longer be recommending the capitol of Iceland, it's like any other European tourist city, such a shame. The rest of the country remains beautiful though.


----------



## TVC (8 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> What is table work? I have never been to a cat show.


I think she means waitress.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jul 2017)

My sister's two pigs have been suffering in the hot weather even though they have a shady shelter in a bit of woodland. I replenished their mud bath with some more water this afternoon.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2017)

Euphemism overload!!!


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4872557, member: 259"]I remember hosing the pigs down on really hot days, they used to love it.[/QUOTE]
They are great fun to have around. Some claim that they are smarter than chimps.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2017)

All this illegal activity going on in prisons, you'd think somebody would be jailed over it.

Oh! They are.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2017)

Last night Gwen decided that she was going to play hide and seek. This morning at the unearthly hour of 5 o' clock she announced very loudly that she had won and claimed her prize of breakfast.
Here is a picture of the model of HMS Ark Royal from yesterday.


----------



## mybike (9 Jul 2017)

slowmotion said:


> My sister's two pigs have been suffering in the hot weather even though they have a shady shelter in a bit of woodland. I replenished their mud bath with some more water this afternoon.


[QUOTE 4872557, member: 259"]I remember hosing the pigs down on really hot days, they used to love it.[/QUOTE]

Is one allowed to envy pigs?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Jul 2017)

Five layers of bananas drying. All I have to do is get the pizza dough kneaded and proving and I can think about a ride!
Then, I am at the boring stage of knife making. Endless sanding going through lots of wet and dry grit grades.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2017)

I haven't tried banana pizza. Do you eat it as a pudding with custard?


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2017)

I have upset one of my immediate neighbours.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Last night Gwen decided that she was going to play hide and seek. This morning at the unearthly hour of 5 o' clock she announced very loudly that she had won and claimed her prize of breakfast.
> Here is a picture of the model of HMS Ark Royal from yesterday.
> View attachment 361142


Is that a Sea Vixen in front of the Buccaneer, or a Gannet?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> I haven't tried banana pizza. Do you eat it as a pudding with custard?



Ah, yes. Reading my post again it does suggest that the banana and pizza are happening together! They aren't. The pizzas will be a mixed batch but no bananas! 

However, my pizza book does have a Banana Maple Syrup pizza. It suggests maple syrup and whipped cream as a serving suggestion.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Ah, yes. Reading my post again it does suggest that the banana and pizza are happening together! They aren't. The pizzas will be a mixed batch but no bananas!
> 
> However, my pizza book does have a Banana Maple Syrup pizza. It suggests maple syrup and whipped cream as a serving suggestion.



What do you do with the dried bananas? 

Banana Maple Syrup Pizza - hmmm - I might prefer Banana Maple Syrup pancakes or Banana Fritters with Maple syrup and ice cream.


----------



## Katherine (9 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have upset one of my immediate neighbours.


Oh dear! I hope they know that you didn't mean to?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> What do you do with the dried bananas?
> 
> Banana Maple Syrup Pizza - hmmm - I might prefer Banana Maple Syrup pancakes or Banana Fritters with Maple syrup and ice cream.



There were a lot a bananas going very cheap at the market yesterday. They last for months and months dried. In theory they do. The kids eat them for sport as soon as they are ready. My daughter will be taking a fair few on her Duke of Edinburgh expeditions this week.


----------



## potsy (9 Jul 2017)

Katherine said:


> Oh dear! I hope they know that you didn't mean to?


She does come across as an antisocial nobber at times, I'm not surprised


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not quite, I had a shellfish risotto.
> 
> The bad news is that Reykjavik has been discovered by the Americans since I was last here. The centre is now burger bars and fake Irish pubs, there is litter and the local kids seem to have picked up on tagging. I will no longer be recommending the capitol of Iceland, it's like any other European tourist city, such a shame. The rest of the country remains beautiful though.


Funny, I thought we found it during the war. Might just blame bad taste in general.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2017)

slowmotion said:


> They are great fun to have around. Some claim that they are smarter than chimps.


As are crows.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> She does come across as an antisocial nobber at times, I'm not surprised


----------



## TVC (9 Jul 2017)

We are home


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are home


How was Skeggy.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Is that a Sea Vixen in front of the Buccaneer, or a Gannet?


I don't think there are any Sea Vixens on board. There is a Gannet on deck with the props spinning, one is about to land and I think there is either one or two parked at the rear on the right. The jets are Phantoms and Buccaneers with Sea King and Wessex helicopters.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I don't think there are any Sea Vixens on board. There is a Gannet on deck with the props spinning, one is about to land and I think there is either one or two parked at the rear on the right. The jets are Phantoms and Buccaneers with Sea King and Wessex helicopters.


No Whirlwinds!!


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2017)

Nothing nicer than a pleasant walk on a lovely Summer Sunday evening.


----------



## TVC (9 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> Nothing nicer than a pleasant walk on a lovely Summer Sunday evening.
> View attachment 361298


I'm back now, so that's the British summer screwed. Hope you enjoyed the sunshine whilst I was away.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jul 2017)

The wash basket is full and the rain arrives tomorrow, typical!


----------



## potsy (9 Jul 2017)

Sat in the garden after another hard day's work, one to go before my 20 off 

Welcome back TVC, the garden could do with watering


----------



## Smithbat (9 Jul 2017)

FT has gone to prom with her boyfriend, I have to say she looks so radiant and happy it brought a lump to my throat.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2017)

Katherine said:


> Oh dear! I hope they know that you didn't mean to?



They have put their house on the market. So whatever I did it must be some time ago. 

Starting about five years ago, several houses in this street have been up for sale, for a variety of reasons. My neighbours were joking that I seemed to be at the centre of all this, and the "joke" invaded this thread. I think it was Arch or @The Velvet Curtain who suggested I take the hint that I am playing violin or drums into the small hours, and that I should take up a quieter hobby.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Jul 2017)

I am listening to a variety of Jazz in the garden. It's lovely and warm. I am also about to take my next lot of drugs as my cold has finally floored me. I gave it a good bashing on tour and tried to sweat it out but it hung on for grim death until I arrived home.


----------



## TVC (9 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I *am listening to a variety of Jazz in the garden*. It's lovely and warm. I am also about to take my next lot of drugs as my cold has finally floored me. I gave it a good bashing on tour and tried to sweat it out but it hung on for grim death until I arrived home.


Are you trying to do the same as @Speicher?


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2017)

Urgh, I feel ghastly... 

Didn't feel so good yesterday morning early doors, but while I was at the show I had too much fun to think about it. Slept 12 hours last night, but today have been shivery, my feet are like ice blocks, have cold sores on my lips and the glands under my jaw have come up and are really quite sore.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2017)

I'm sat here on cycle chat and facebook with a cold one in my hand, a lovely finish to a day that didn't start so well but got better as it went on.


----------



## potsy (9 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am also about to take my next lot of drugs


Just the usual Sunday then


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2017)

Sitting here doing the same sort of thing as @dave r except swapping the beer for tea and paracetamol...


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have upset one of my immediate neighbours.


Oh dear 
Did you hold a rave?


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> She does come across as an antisocial nobber at times, I'm not surprised


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> How was Skeggy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am listening to a variety of Jazz in the garden. It's lovely and warm. I am also about to take my next lot of drugs as my cold has finally floored me. I gave it a good bashing on tour and tried to sweat it out but it hung on for grim death until I arrived home.


Not even the gin drowned it ;-)


----------



## hopless500 (10 Jul 2017)

My phone still thinks it is in Belgium. It hasn't changed back to UK time. I wonder whether I need to move house?


----------



## Speicher (10 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My phone still thinks it is in Belgium. It hasn't changed back to UK time. I wonder whether I need to move house?



Yes, I think you should move to Belgium. That would be much easier than buying a new phone. We would all visit you for cycling and tasting the local drinks and cakes and chips with peanut sauce.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I think you should move to Belgium. That would be much easier than buying a new phone. We would all visit you for cycling and tasting the local drinks and cakes and chips with peanut sauce.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My phone still thinks it is in Belgium. It hasn't changed back to UK time. I wonder whether I need to move house?


Might be a sign.


Or time adjustments may be on manual.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Jul 2017)

I slept 12 hours last night, not unreasonable, given that I'd been awake 54 hours.  I wish I could sleep on planes, but it seems that no matter how long the flight (or sequence of flights, in this case), I can never get to sleep on them.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I slept 12 hours last night, not unreasonable, given that I'd been awake 54 hours.  I wish I could sleep on planes, but it seems that no matter how long the flight (or sequence of flights, in this case), I can never get to sleep on them.


Same when I'm travelling.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jul 2017)

I think I slept most of the previous 24hrs.

My body and mind have said Stop !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> No Whirlwinds!!


I think they may have been withdrawn from service at the time this model was representing. I think the chap looking after the model said it was set at the time the BBC documentary about the carrier. IIC the carrier was withdrawn from service in the 80's.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Urgh, I feel ghastly...
> 
> Didn't feel so good yesterday morning early doors, but while I was at the show I had too much fun to think about it. Slept 12 hours last night, but today have been shivery, my feet are like ice blocks, have cold sores on my lips and the glands under my jaw have come up and are really quite sore.


from a distance............................................................................................................................. I don't want your lurgy.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jul 2017)

Brain is awake and running at 100 miles an hour thinking about all the chores to do today, still feel sleepy though.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jul 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I slept 12 hours last night, not unreasonable, given that I'd been awake 54 hours.  I wish I could sleep on planes, but it seems that no matter how long the flight (or sequence of flights, in this case), I can never get to sleep on them.







We don't sleep too well on planes either, better than we used to but not brilliant.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2017)

My wife bought a new cot for our daughter, she is going to have a little one. Anyway it arrived the other day in three packages, two of which required two people to carry them. It seems incredible that a thing like that can weigh so much.
I think it will be going back. You get a lot for your money weight wise but the quality is Carp.


----------



## TVC (10 Jul 2017)

@dave r just tried out a new cafe in Cosby, The Tithe Barn. I can fully recommend it for your tea and scrambled egg stop. For breakfast I had all of this for £8 including the drink, and that is the small version. The tea pot gave two big cups and the quality was top notch.







http://www.tithebarn.com


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @dave r just tried out a new cafe in Cosby, The Tithe Barn. I can fully recommend it for your tea and scrambled egg stop. For breakfast I had all of this for £8 including the drink, and that is the small version. The tea pot gave two big cups and the quality was top notch.
> 
> View attachment 361409
> 
> ...



I'll have to have a look at that cheers.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jul 2017)

I have collected some old doors to do stuff with.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2017)

Building site news

Been a while so thought I should update you all.

So, the room blocks have been arriving thick and fast. About 12 blocks a day. Each is marked as to what floor and what room.
The closest is Block A, Floor 8, Room 802b
The middle one is Block A, Floor 8, Room 803a






They are then hoisted up and put in place like a giant jigsaw. You can see the yellow jig placing a block.
Once in place, the glaziers come along to fit in the windows and doors. They are now up to the 8th floor.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jul 2017)

Plants watered, cases put away, yesterday's washing sorted ready for ironing, this mornings washing on the line next lot in washer. Gardening can wait, cleaning will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jul 2017)

Yummy yummy


----------



## Speicher (10 Jul 2017)

I have regained my horizon. 

The farmer has farmerised his field, and I can now see the hills in the distance. Luckily it is just attempting to rain, enough to settle the dust but not enough to spoil his crop. 

I have realised that @potsy would need to be very careful if he visits me in the summer before this field is harvested. The crop is less that five feet tall, and so he would easily be lost.


----------



## summerdays (10 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Building site news
> 
> Been a while so thought I should update you all.
> 
> ...


You seem to have carried out thorough research on this.... have you done any work  (Though I'm interested in the detail so as long as your boss isn't on here, carry on)


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jul 2017)

summerdays said:


> You seem to have carried out thorough research on this.... have you done any work  (Though I'm interested in the detail so as long as your boss isn't on here, carry on)




Sitting at a desk all day, I either stare at a computer screen or stare out of the window


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2017)

Just had a lovely little shower of rain here in Leicester, enough to wash the dust off the plants and freshen the air up a touch, sun is back out now.


----------



## Bollo (10 Jul 2017)

Today in Waitrose I saw a man wearing both a belt and braces. He's a living metaphor!


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2017)

No more work for 3 weeks


----------



## TVC (10 Jul 2017)

User13710 said:


> I'm back from the Fridays Tour. There was lots of beer, and lots of cycling through stuff like this:
> 
> View attachment 361493
> 
> ...


It's always the tea I miss the most.


----------



## TVC (10 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Just had a lovely little shower of rain here in Leicester, enough to wash the dust off the plants and freshen the air up a touch, sun is back out now.


No shower in my bit of Leicester, I'm promised that tomorrow will make up for it.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> No more work for 3 weeks


Plenty of time for cycling then.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> No shower in my bit of Leicester, I'm promised that tomorrow will make up for it.


It's nice up here on the hill.


----------



## TVC (10 Jul 2017)

User13710 said:


> Me too. There's always Lipton's Yellow Label on offer, which tastes nothing like anything remotely approaching tea. [I believe a question was once asked about this issue in the Tea? thread, but unlike Beer? (where you get informed about beer by experts), no reply was forthcoming.] Even if you take tea bags with you, the milk-like substance means it doesn't taste like tea even then.


Grief yes, UHT or powdered creamer, I die a little every time I see them crammed next to the tiny teacup in a hotel room.


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Plenty of time for cycling then.


I doubt I'll have any time for that!!


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2017)

User13710 said:


> Me too. There's always Lipton's Yellow Label on offer, which tastes nothing like anything remotely approaching tea. [I believe a question was once asked about this issue in the Tea? thread, but unlike Beer? (where you get informed about beer by experts), no reply was forthcoming.] Even if you take tea bags with you, the milk-like substance means it doesn't taste like tea even then.





The Velvet Curtain said:


> Grief yes, UHT or powdered creamer, I die a little every time I see them crammed next to the tiny teacup in a hotel room.



Green Tea, no need for milk and it tastes of Tea.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> I doubt I'll have any time for that!!


----------



## alicat (10 Jul 2017)

Left my handbag on a train departing Lille for Brussels. Managed to retrieve it at a cost of a day's lost wages, 50 euros in train fares etc and a lingering headache.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2017)

alicat said:


> Left my handbag on a train departing Lille for Brussels. Managed to retrieve it at a cost of a day's lost wages, 50 euros in train fares etc and a lingering headache.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jul 2017)

Must be about bedtime


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2017)

Today I discovered that I have been suffering from locked in syndrome with Book face. Whatever I posted went to myself! My blood is at boiling point!

I am now having a couple of glasses of red. Who needs a Bookface anyway?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2017)

alicat said:


> Left my handbag on a train departing Lille for Brussels. Managed to retrieve it at a cost of a day's lost wages, 50 euros in train fares etc and a lingering headache.


Oh dear! At least you have got it back. I hope nothing was missing.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> No more work for 3 weeks


The lull before the storm. Something's bound to go wrong!


----------



## alicat (10 Jul 2017)

> Oh dear! At least you have got it back. I hope nothing was missing.



Thankfully nothing missing apart from my sense of humour and my sang-froid. While I was waiting for my train back to France, my boss was gaily giving me grief about something I didn't know I was supposed to be doing. I counted to 10 several times and decided against bursting into tears on the sole grounds that I was in a public place.

Would have been disastrous to be abroad without passport, driving licence, money, cards, return ticket, phone and keys to my home and flat where I am staying.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jul 2017)

I went down to the scrap metal people in Brentford with half a lifetime of DIY copper pipes that I'd ripped out of Chateau slowmotion. They represented hours of frustration, ripped up knuckles, strained backs, pulled chest muscles, and thousands of pounds spent at various plumbers' merchants, together with hours of depression and panic.

I got a cheque for £67. It gave me "a sense of closure".


----------



## hopless500 (10 Jul 2017)

alicat said:


> Left my handbag on a train departing Lille for Brussels. Managed to retrieve it at a cost of a day's lost wages, 50 euros in train fares etc and a lingering headache.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> from a distance............................................................................................................................. I don't want your lurgy.



Thanks xxx Feeling much more chipper today. Must've been one of those 48 hour bugs. Could've done with a better night's sleep though. Nothing worse than to be woken up by a cat upchucking a furball *IN* one's bed.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2017)

Some nice YS picks in the Co-op today. Some turkey breast for the girls, a ribeye steak for me, a posh pizza, milk, french beans, sugar snap peas, leeks, watercress, sultana scones, a wholemeal fruit loaf and a dozen duck eggs. 

Was hoping for some fruit as I've only got three apples and half a dozen tangerines left, but other than a rather sad-looking pack of melon and grapes, there was nothing at all. 

Might scoot back tomorrow, as I noticed there was a large stack of expensive dry-cured bacon that's due to go on clearance. It's already been marked down by half but not many takers, it seems. A few packs of that will make it worth my while. Besides, it'll go very nicely with the duck eggs.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Thanks xxx Feeling much more chipper today. Must've been one of those 48 hour bugs. Could've done with a better night's sleep though. Nothing worse than to be woken up by a cat upchucking a furball *IN* one's bed.


That was Whitey's trick. 

BTW Whitey was a 'wall eyed white' tomcat (almost an albino) that lived in a car that was slowly being stripped for parts on the green near our house, he slowly moved in and we adopted him, had him done etc. The name came from the Persil adverts on TV at the time (you can get tablets for that was the 'hookline') but only after Maz and her kids had suggested several other names (Snowy being predominant) but he persisted in coming back 'mucked up to the eyeholes' so my name 'stuck'

He looked quite freaky at night though, his blue eye shone back red instead of green.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2017)

Oh, you mean an odd-eyed white. Yes, they can be a bit freaky, though there are several I know of on the show bench.

Lexi sleeps on my pillow, so the accident was inevitable, I suppose. At least it was only a furball, and not half a rancid mouse, which is what one of my previous cats once threw up in my bed... Still, stripping the bed at six in the morning isn't my idea of fun.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Jul 2017)

Lingering jetlag... I returned from Europe at 0430 Sunday, somehow managed to stay awake all day, then went to bed at 2000, and woke up at 0815. I then went to bed around 2300 last night, and couldn't drag myself out of bed until 1200 noon today. Hopefully, I've now caught up on sleep.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jul 2017)

Rain Today says Georgina Burnett .what a lovely lady


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2017)

It's a bit chilly today.
I may be on the tiles later.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (11 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I may be on the tiles later.


The butcher's slab?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jul 2017)

I no longer hate my job. I have become accustomed to the beatings which, I'm told, will continue until my morale improves.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2017)




----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2017)

Where's the rain?  All I've had are a few spits and spots. It has gone awfully dark here though.

About to tuck into lunch: beef tomato, mozzarella and avocado salad, some wholemeal toast and a pot of tea.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2017)

Spoke too soon. It's absolutely wazzing it down here now...


----------



## Threevok (11 Jul 2017)

The women who eats crisps on the outside of her head has decided to switch to Doritos

Ear plugs at the ready


----------



## potsy (11 Jul 2017)

20 minutes ago I was sat in the garden, not any more..


----------



## TVC (11 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> 20 minutes ago I was sat in the garden, not any more..
> 
> View attachment 361617


How was your ride today?


----------



## summerdays (11 Jul 2017)

The rain has started AND I made it home before it did more than a few spots and the garden does need the rain....


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2017)

I was going to ride to the Co-op to have a punt on that bacon.

Think I'll take the car now. It's coming down in stair rods. And the cats are blaming me for the fact it's raining.

But yeah, the garden does really need the rain.


----------



## potsy (11 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> How was your ride today?


Moist.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jul 2017)

It's a lovely steady rain here..we needed it..


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2017)

The bacon was all goooooooooooone when I got there. 

Guess it must've been marked down again this morning to get shot of it as there was a whole case yesterday.  But I did get tangerines, pears, blueberries, melon, plums and pineapple amongst a few other bits and bobs. At least my fruit bowls aren't looking so depressingly empty now.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4876406, member: 21629"]Holiday. Worth every penny wasted before.
Not so expensive Wolfenschiessen, about 7 miles away from a nightmare-for-your-money Lucern, Switzerland.

View attachment 361698
[/QUOTE]
Good on yer.


----------



## Katherine (11 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Urgh, I feel ghastly...





Reynard said:


> Thanks xxx Feeling much more chipper today.



Glad you're better!



potsy said:


> 20 minutes ago I was sat in the garden, not any more..
> 
> View attachment 361617



That's a lovely picture @potsy, and worth coming in from the rain for.


----------



## TVC (11 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4876406, member: 21629"]Holiday. Worth every penny wasted before.
Not so expensive Wolfenschiessen, about 7 miles away from a nightmare-for-your-money Lucern, Switzerland.

View attachment 361698
[/QUOTE]
Nice pic, you should post it over here =>

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-view-from-your-beer-thread.220822/


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2017)

Katherine said:


> Glad you're better!



Thanks, hun xxx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2017)

I just got a couple of likes for a post that must be a good two years old from @User1314 who hasn't been seen on here for even longer than that.

Earlier today I led my brother and his wife up to Waterloo so they could get their bikes on the Portsmouth train. They'll be on the ferry to St Malo by now. I'm jealous.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4876406, member: 21629"]Holiday. Worth every penny wasted before.
Not so expensive Wolfenschiessen, about 7 miles away from a nightmare-for-your-money Lucern, Switzerland.

View attachment 361698
[/QUOTE]

How far have you ridden now?


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4876633, member: 1314"]I've still got your Brompton spanner.[/QUOTE]
Rejoice, rejoice! He has returned.

Edit: beaten to it.


----------



## TVC (11 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4876633, member: 1314"]I've still got your Brompton spanner.[/QUOTE]
Good grief, you must have got really bored. Welcome back.


----------



## StuAff (11 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4876406, member: 21629"]Holiday. Worth every penny wasted before.
Not so expensive Wolfenschiessen, about 7 miles away from a nightmare-for-your-money Lucern, Switzerland.

View attachment 361698
[/QUOTE]
Rubbish view 
Delighted Holiday v2.0 is a considerable improvement. Looking forward to reading more about it. My photos from last week are not up to your standards...https://www.flickr.com/photos/27476738@N04/albums/72157685962122986


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4876633, member: 1314"]I've still got your Brompton spanner.[/QUOTE]
Glad of your return.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2017)

It rained here as well today, 0.60 inch, or 15 millimeters.


----------



## mybike (12 Jul 2017)

Lay abed this morning contemplating repeating yesterday's ride. Sadly by the time I got up it was raining. 

Getting caught in the rain is one thing, going out when it is already raining, quite another.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2017)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> The butcher's slab?


Hammer and chisel job to remove the old glue. I've never seen anything as hard as that before. At times the chisel would just skate across the surface.
I managed to cut and fit a few tiles, although one decided to lift itself off so I had to remove it and do it again.
I'll be back. Up there later.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2017)

I have just put out the rubbish bin, checked all around the house to make sure that all of bins were emptied, and then eek! One leaps out at me from nowhere. How is it that that there is always one which seems to evade detection.
I couldn't get to sleep for ages last night so I may just suddenly Zzzzzzz


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jul 2017)

There seems to be a rather nice virus doing the rounds...wonderful headache that lasts for 2 to 3 days....nice.
The rain has made it nice and fresh tho..so that's a bonus


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2017)

meta lon said:


> There seems to be a rather nice virus doing the rounds...wonderful headache that lasts for 2 to 3 days....nice.
> The rain has made it nice and fresh tho..so that's a bonus


I hope you are over it now.

Cat couldn't sleep so I'm not allowed to.


----------



## Threevok (12 Jul 2017)

On my way to work, the man who nearly killed me, then tried to kill me, then threatened to kill me - was behind me again. 

This time, he gave me an almost ridiculous amount of space.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2017)

I have cat's with insomnia! They are taking it in turns to make sure that I don't nod off.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I have cat's with insomnia! They are taking it in turns to make sure that I don't nod off.



View: https://youtu.be/FyWfUEGyrdk


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4876633, member: 1314"]I've still got your Brompton spanner.[/QUOTE]
I'll need a photo as proof! How are you doing, stranger?


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2017)

Threevok said:


> On my way to work, the man who nearly killed me, then tried to kill me, then threatened to kill me - was behind me again.
> 
> This time, he gave me an almost ridiculous amount of space.



Are you using a force field or a neural damper? Or you could try angling your deflector to shield your aft quarter.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2017)

User said:


> I thought it was a Brooks spanner.


Twas indeed.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

Lexi has brought me a wood pigeon. She is looking insufferably pleased with herself.

In other mundanities, I have shelled a bag of peas, skinned and stoned 2kg of apricots and set a pack of jumbo chicken drumsticks to marinating in plain yoghurt, spices and garlic.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2017)

I shelled a small bag of peas yesterday, and ate them raw.

Bob is getting too big for his boots. Yesterday he decided to chase a Roe deer that had the temerity to be the other side of the fence.

Also yesterday, I had to build a small shelter for Tasha. She refuses to come indoors, and was getting increasingly wet, and cold. She how has a dry shelter between the large storage box and a wall of the house. There is a smooth tarpaulin for her to lie on. From that she can reach the back door by walking in the dry bit under the overhang of the roof.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> Bob is getting too big for his boots. Yesterday he decided to chase a Roe deer that had the temerity to be the other side of the fence.



Lexi terrorizes the Muntjacs that come into the garden. Well, the blighters do come here and eat my roses...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

I am making apricot butter. 

Had to buy apricots on the market as I had none this year. The really dry spell around Easter made all the wee fruit drop off


----------



## hopless500 (12 Jul 2017)

My 'making' today has been blackcurrant jam.
Something has scoffed all the redcurrants and gooseberries


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My 'making' today has been blackcurrant jam.
> Something has scoffed all the redcurrants and gooseberries



Mmmm, blackcurrant is one of my faves. Especially on hot buttered toast. 

Had no redcurrants or blackcurrants worth picking, but last I looked I was up to my eyeballs in gooseberries. And I don't even like gooseberries. Wish I'd have known you could've used some, the birds have probably had them by now.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Jul 2017)




----------



## TVC (12 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4877607, member: 21629"]Swiss Alps. A picture can't show the real beauty.
View attachment 361821
[/QUOTE]
It is a stunningly beautiful and green country, I may be a little jealous.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2017)

I have just been watching Gardeners World, haven't a clue what they were talking about but it was nice to see some pretty flowers.
My wife and I are trying a couple of glasses of red wine, I haven't much of a clue about that either but I do know that it tastes nice.
It is Roche Mazet Cabernet Sauvignon if anyone is interested.


----------



## Threevok (12 Jul 2017)

Mrs has gone to bed early
Just bought a 21t cog - can't believe the price of anything above 20t
Running out of beer


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2017)

My neighbour shouts so loud he doesn't actually need the telephone as whoever he's calling can probably hear him anyway


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2017)

Very tasty supper chez Casa Reynard tonight: tandoori chicken and pilau rice (both home made) plus a lovely medley of veg followed by one of those nice yellow melons.  Total cost to me - £2.50, and there's still enough left for another meal.

Lunch was a very nice Dickinsons & Morris Melton Mowbray pork pie. I'd thoroughly recommend these as they're lush. Mind, anything that wins a blind taste test on "Eat Well For Less" is well worth investigating...


----------



## StuAff (12 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4877607, member: 21629"]Swiss Alps. A picture can't show the real beauty.
View attachment 361821
[/QUOTE]
…but gives it a rather good go anyway. Lovely shot.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Very tasty supper chez Casa Reynard tonight: tandoori chicken and pilau rice (both home made) plus a lovely medley of veg followed by one of those nice yellow melons.  Total cost to me - £2.50, and there's still enough left for another meal.
> 
> Lunch was a very nice Dickinsons & Morris Melton Mowbray pork pie. I'd thoroughly recommend these as they're lush. Mind, anything that wins a blind taste test on "Eat Well For Less" is well worth investigating...



Is the yellow sticker the same yellow as the mellow yelon yellow melon?


----------



## Katherine (12 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4877607, member: 21629"]Swiss Alps. A picture can't show the real beauty.
View attachment 361821
[/QUOTE]
Looks beautiful. I'm glad that I'm looking at it on my pc tonight and not on the small screen of a tablet or phone.


----------



## Katherine (12 Jul 2017)

*I've always liked the sweet smell of summer rain and now I have discovered that it actually has a name! 
Next thing is to find out how to pronounce it?

Petrichor* (/ˈpɛtrᵻkɔər/) is the earthy scent produced when rain falls on dry soil. The word is constructed from Greek πέτρα _petra_, meaning "stone", and ἰχώρ _īchōr_, the fluid that flows in the veins of the gods in Greek mythology.

The term was coined in 1964 by two Australian CSIRO researchers, Isabel Joy Bear and Richard G. Thomas, for an article in the journal _Nature_.[1][2] In the article, the authors describe how the smell derives from an oil exuded by certain plants during dry periods, whereupon it is absorbed by clay-based soils and rocks. During rain, the oil is released into the air along with another compound, geosmin, a metabolic by-product of certain actinobacteria, which is emitted by wet soil, producing the distinctive scent; ozone may also be present if there is lightning.[3] In a follow-up paper, Bear and Thomas (1965) showed that the oil retards seed germination and early plant growth.[4]

In 2015, MIT scientists used high-speed cameras to record how the scent moves into the air.[5] The tests involved approximately 600 experiments on 28 different surfaces, including engineered materials and soil samples.[6] When a raindrop lands on a porous surface, air from the pores forms small bubbles, which float to the surface and release aerosols.[5] Such aerosols carry the scent, as well as bacteria and viruses from the soil.[5] Raindrops that move at a slower rate tend to produce more aerosols; this serves as an explanation for why the petrichor is more common after light rains.[5]

Some scientists believe that humans appreciate the rain scent because ancestors may have relied on rainy weather for survival


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is the yellow sticker the same yellow as the mellow yelon yellow melon?



More or less 

I seem to have a very strong affinity for that particular shade of yellow.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2017)

Custard tarts are also yellow, and lemons, and bananananas.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2017)

Katherine said:


> *I've always liked the sweet smell of summer rain and now I have discovered that it actually has a name!
> Next thing is to find out how to pronounce it?
> 
> Petrichor* (/ˈpɛtrᵻkɔər/) is the earthy scent produced when rain falls on dry soil. The word is constructed from Greek πέτρα _petra_, meaning "stone", and ἰχώρ _īchōr_, the fluid that flows in the veins of the gods in Greek mythology.
> ...


Did you watch Gardener's World last night? They had a bit on there about plants and VOC's.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> Custard tarts are also yellow, and lemons, and bananananas.


And some jerseys.


----------



## Katherine (13 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Did you watch Gardener's World last night? They had a bit on there about plants and VOC's.


No, I'll try and find it on catch up. Thanks.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The bad news is I'm back


Sorry, who are you???!


----------



## hopless500 (13 Jul 2017)

Today was a planned lie in day, doing as little as possible and catching up on a couple of programmes. I was wide awake by 7.45  Decided to stay in bed and faff online while it was quiet..... there has been strimming, chainsawing and stuff going on for the last 45 mins and this is now joined by what sounds like a jackhammer. I can only hope this last noise means our lane is getting some repairs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4877809, member: 1314"]Good news. Yes, it was a Brooks.

Bad news. On trying to take a pic, I realised I have actually lost it.[/QUOTE]
Elusive buggers, aren't they!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The bad news is I'm back


Hi! You are looking a bit different from what I remember.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2017)

I've lost my enthusiasm.
I wonder if it's behind the bath panel.
Oh well!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2017)

It's not in the washing basket.
I'm going to have a cup of tea and a clacket of prisps.


----------



## potsy (13 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The bad news is I'm back


That's the average age of this thread back into 'pensioner' again 

Welcome back Rockymountain


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The bad news is I'm back


----------



## potsy (13 Jul 2017)

That's the grass hacked back for another month, time to chill in the sun now


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The bad news is I'm back






So lovely to see you again!


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> Custard tarts are also yellow, and lemons, and bananananas.



The Co-op does these lovely portuguese custard tarts in their ISB. They're very more-ish.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The bad news is I'm back



Welcome back, Rocky xxx


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The bad news is I'm back



Welcome back Rocky


----------



## GM (13 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The bad news is I'm back




Wow, that was a long holiday, anywhere nice?


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2017)

I'm going downstairs to get myself a nice cuppa


----------



## postman (13 Jul 2017)

Don't mess with Rocky,he has been training at altitude.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The bad news is I'm back


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jul 2017)

I think your right Tmn


----------



## potsy (13 Jul 2017)

User13710 said:


> I think Saluki is on telly.


Not on mine she's not.


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2017)

postman said:


> View attachment 361958
> Don't mess with Rocky,he has been training at altitude.



Training at altitude? Does that mean lifting a pint glass from the counter to his mouth?


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> Training at altitude? Does that mean lifting a pint glass from the counter to his mouth?


Nah the shortarse is stood on a box.


----------



## atalanta (13 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4878925, member: 9609"]seen this wonderful 'tree house' today, (seems to have been built above a giant stump) pity it is derelict
View attachment 362032
[/QUOTE]
oh look, my dream home


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The bad news is I'm back


He's back....nice to hear from you again and Chapeau! to Gravel!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scz2qcgZqDc


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jul 2017)

Not impressed at being a wake at this time of the morning


----------



## summerdays (14 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My 'making' today has been blackcurrant jam.
> Something has scoffed all the redcurrants and gooseberries


I've been picking, then topping and tailing redcurrants, gooseberries and black currants. We put nets over the fruit this year and it seems to have worked with a bit of crop sharing!


----------



## summerdays (14 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The bad news is I'm back


We missed you


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2017)

Morning. I was just taking a few tablets with a swig of tea ( not the computer type ) when a tickle in the back of my throat caused a coughing reaction. I don't like that, the pressure builds up and a fine mist of tea escapes, luckily I managed to stifle it before a disaster occurred.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2017)

I have got a 1 year old kitten helping me. He has already been out on the roof and has demonstrated how he can dangle precariously from an open window.
Does anyone need any help?


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2017)

Standing by the sewage tank while it's being pumped out and cleaned is nothing like the smell of fresh asphalt being laid...but it does clear your sinuses


----------



## Speicher (14 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I have got a 1 year old kitten helping me. He has already been out on the roof and has demonstrated how he can dangle precariously from an open window.
> Does anyone need any help?



I could do with some help with my knitting.

Though I am knot sure how chewed damp tangled wool would help with that.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jul 2017)

Or some help with taking cuttings and potting them up?

Pushing over the small pots full of potting compost, and then chasing them round the patio and down the steps would be great fun. So would getting a pot stuck on one's head, and tipping up the watering can or going for an unintentional paddle in a large bowl of water.

That's enough about your antics, @Illaveago, what would the kitten like to do?

Sadly I would not agree with that being helpful, so I have to turn down your kind offer of assistance.


----------



## atalanta (14 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I have got a 1 year old kitten helping me. He has already been out on the roof and has demonstrated how he can dangle precariously from an open window.
> Does anyone need any help?


I'm sorry, but I can't possibly believe you on this account unless you provide photographic evidence of said helpful kitten.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2017)

I think the kitten is out in the garden playing with his friends. He is fun, always willing to roll over and let you tickle his tummy, or running along and leaping out to grab your legs.
I don't know what he will do when SIL arrives later with her dog. The first time he met her dog he kept attacking it, since then Gwen has told him not to trust dogs and to hide until they are gone.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2017)

It rained here this morning. 

I am having scotch eggs for lunch today.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Jul 2017)

My new glass has arrived from Belgium 
Just trying it out with a bottle of Gentse Strop and a steak and kidney pie


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jul 2017)

We were only away for 1 week and 1 day, I had over 200 emails and still haven't worked through all of them


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We were only away for 1 week and 1 day, I had over 200 emails and still haven't worked through all of them



I thought you and @The Velvet Curtain must be back in Leicester, it rained last night and looks quite dark now as well.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We were only away for 1 week and 1 day, I had over 200 emails and still haven't worked through all of them



Do you not have a delete all function Lou? That'd speed things up.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We were only away for 1 week and 1 day, I had over 200 emails and still haven't worked through all of them



Do you not have a delete all function Lou? That'd speed things up.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jul 2017)

I should delete one of those last two posts but I think it displays a certain charm.


----------



## tyred (14 Jul 2017)

I'm just trying on my new summer clothing


----------



## Speicher (14 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> I'm just trying on my new summer clothing
> View attachment 362180



How does your Mackintosh manage to be see-through and reflective at the same time. I like the Sou'wester.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jul 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Do you not have a delete all function Lou? That'd speed things up.



i wish


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> I'm just trying on my new summer clothing
> View attachment 362180



That wouldn't look out of place on a fishing boat.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2017)

Ooh look! A Haby Bedgehog. Sorry about the picture it was taken through glass and was a very slow shutter speed. It was in our back garden, we assume it was from the nest we found earlier this year.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2017)

Sorry forgot the picture.


----------



## summerdays (14 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry forgot the picture.
> View attachment 362213


Very cute... I hope you have left him some water and meal worms!


----------



## tyred (14 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We were only away for 1 week and 1 day, I had over 200 emails and still haven't worked through all of them



Just delete them.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2017)

summerdays said:


> Very cute... I hope you have left him some water and meal worms!


I had sprinkled a couple of handfuls of cat biscuits out earlier, that is what the neighbours cat is busy eating. A larger Hedgehog was out there a few minutes ago but has now scooted off.
Gwen has sensed the arrival of a dog and is hiding underneath our bed. Schrodie seems to have disappeared, I hope he'll turn up later.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2017)

Mahoooooosive score on Yellow Sticker in Tesco tonight (unusual for a Friday) despite Big Hair and Tall Guy being there.  They normally don't do Friday nights so was surprised to see them.

I was actually trying to avoid Mr & Mrs Bowls Club as they've been a thorn in my side of late. That part was successful, might I add, as they didn't turn up. Everything was marked down by 90%, and am chuffed that I managed to get the better of Tall Guy and Big Hair for a change. They missed out on the goodies - revenge is oh-so-sweet, don't you know? 

Came home with smoked salmon, tuna steaks, dressed crab, king prawns, scallops, diced lamb, sausagemeat, ham, bbq pulled pork, lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber, basil, strawberries, pineapple, plums, apples, croissants, toasting muffins, ciabatta, wholemeal bread and a large box of profiteroles. 

Plus got some lovely flowers to brighten up my dining room - carnations, roses and freesias. Even better, one of the fruit & veg team kept back the fruit for me, which was really sweet of him. Plus it turns out he's a fellow sci-fi geek. Well sorted. 

I even got paid to take away the meat, fish and seafood as multi-buy offers still go through the till according to the full price when stuff is yellow stickered. 

The forecast for the week ahead is that tasty things are going to be happening chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2017)

Toasting muffin?


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Toasting muffin?


English Muffins to you on that side of the pond, bread based as opposed to sweet.


----------



## summerdays (15 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> English Muffins to you on that side of the pond, bread based as opposed to sweet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 362238


That just needs some marmite .....

(I haven't had muffins for ages, they always seem like they are an autumn/winter food!


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2017)

summerdays said:


> That just needs some marmite .....
> 
> (I haven't had muffins for ages, they always seem like they are an autumn/winter food!


I'd think they would be with Marmite on them, try em with Lemon & Lime Marmalade.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jul 2017)

summerdays said:


> That just needs some marmite .....
> 
> (I haven't had muffins for ages, they always seem like they are an autumn/winter food!



I hope that was a joke. All that needs is a slab of mature cheddar. Get a grip woman....


----------



## summerdays (15 Jul 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I hope that was a joke. All that needs is a slab of mature cheddar. Get a grip woman....


No ... oddles of marmite with butter, melting down those holes and leaving a little patch of marmite and butter on your plate.....  (but in autumn when you have just come in from a cool walk!)


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2017)

I'm awake! Well sort of, I was woken up at 5, Gwen decided to get out from under the bed noisily! She wanted her breakfast.

There was no need to worry about Schrodie. He was bright and awake in the kitchen when I went downstairs. Dirty stop out!


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2017)

summerdays said:


> No ... oddles of marmite with butter, melting down those holes and leaving a little patch of marmite and butter on your plate.....  (but in autumn when you have just come in from a cool walk!)


Are you talking about crumpets?


----------



## summerdays (15 Jul 2017)

I'm not at home and woke to a strange noise , which I assumed was going to be little Summerling making a hash of opening the window... instead it turned out to be two crows on a glass roof with some feathers and a stone.... not quite sure what they were upto but they left sharpish once spotted just as I was getting the camera out.


----------



## summerdays (15 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Are you talking about crumpets?


Yes definitely... I don't use marmite on anything else.....


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jul 2017)

summerdays said:


> No ... oddles of marmite with butter, melting down those holes and leaving a little patch of marmite and butter on your plate.....  (but in autumn when you have just come in from a cool walk!)



hmmmmm....


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm not at home and woke to a strange noise , which I assumed was going to be little Summerling making a hash of opening the window... instead it turned out to be two crows on a glass roof with some feathers and a stone.... not quite sure what they were upto but they left sharpish once spotted just as I was getting the camera out.


You will now never know what wonderful piece of artwork they were going to make with those limited bits.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2017)

I think it was a young David Prowse / The Green Cross Code chappy playing the part of a baddy in an old Simon Templer esipode on ITV4 just now.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jul 2017)

I've been on the wagon for over a month" i know" tiz a challange at times during this lovely summer.
I was shocked to see 13 stone 1 1/4 on the scales around fathers day..ive never been 13 stone.
Beer ..its just bad for the belly..

I just weighed, and a month off the pop " 12-14 pints a week" and im 12 stone 4 1/2 this morning.
And about £180 better off... Pleased about that


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jul 2017)

marmite...no


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Nice one



Thankyou Sir..if i wasn't such a lazy sod I'd do a few hundred mile bike tour 
Nice to see you back @User14044


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> English Muffins to you on that side of the pond, bread based as opposed to sweet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 362238



Crumpets


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2017)

I will soon have done a mile on my bike and that is just from moving it and out of my garage. The number of bits and tools that I found I needed whilst fitting a new bath. Mind you the job has escalated from the original bath change idea. New sink and cupboard, new taps and then the plumbing had to be altered to suit. 
There is a glimmer of a light showing at the end of the tunnel as I connected up all of the plumbing last night and it is now working. Tiles are next.


----------



## mybike (15 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> I'm just trying on my new summer clothing
> View attachment 362180



I'd guess whoever took the photo wasn't similarly attired and was sensible. But it would have been better on the beach.


----------



## postman (15 Jul 2017)

I am going out for a walk.I need a picture hanging hook.I might be some time.


----------



## TVC (15 Jul 2017)

Is it really July out there, I think we've skipped to October.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> Just delete them.



It it wouldn't cause any problems later in the month then I would.

We are only a small company so having a stand-in isn't easy. Sales is the only department that has to keep up to date so there is a stand-in whilst she is away in Tenerife, no one else has one.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Jul 2017)




----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


>



The same in Coventry. I'll be driving up the M6 later, that might not be pleasant


----------



## potsy (15 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is it really July out there, I think we've skipped to October.


Start of my 'summer' holiday, was bound to happen 

Ah well, a week in a nice cosy cottage by a river in the Lake District is still better than Mancland


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2017)

mybike said:


> I'd guess whoever took the photo wasn't similarly attired and was sensible. But it would have been better on the beach.


They stayed inside whilst taking the picture.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> Crumpets


No Muffins, after they've been cut in half, toasted and buttered.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jul 2017)

Supposed to be packing the car up for tomorrow's stall but can't summon up any enthusiasm or energy 
If it wasn't paid for, I'd not be going


----------



## Katherine (15 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Supposed to be packing the car up for tomorrow's stall but can't summon up any enthusiasm or energy
> If it wasn't paid for, I'd not be going


I know the feeling. I was meant to be doing a car boot sale tomorrow and I haven't even got anything out of the loft yet! It's not booked so it doesn't matter but it's not getting me any futher with the decluttering. I can't put anything else in the loft until it's been cleared.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> English Muffins to you on that side of the pond, bread based as opposed to sweet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 362238


Oh, I have those with my oatmeal from time to time! Grape jelly and butter for mine, no Marmite available here, although I've had people tell me that is the attraction of this part of the world.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> English Muffins to you on that side of the pond, bread based as opposed to sweet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 362238



At 6p for the packet, they won't go amiss 

Mine might end up as the base for eggs benedict-ish, seeings I picked up some lovely ham last night as well, plus the dozen duck eggs I snagged in the co-op earlier in the week.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Jul 2017)

The drizzle looks like it might actually be stopping... and i can't remember why i needed to go into town.


----------



## postman (15 Jul 2017)

Picture hooks purchased,Photo of Dad's Army now hanging by my bed.A fathers day gift from my son.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Jul 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> ... and i can't remember why i needed to go into town.


Milk. ...how very very dull.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2017)

Rain stopped before we left, and a straightforward drive up the M6 only a bit slow in a couple of places.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2017)

It's drizzling on and off here as it has been for the last couple of hours, and it's rather blustery. Hope it clears up so I can go out for a spin on the bike.

Half of the strawberries I bought last night are washed, hulled and sitting in their equal weight of sugar ready to turn into jam tomorrow. The rest I plan on scoffing, they're lovely and sweet. At 25p per 600g punnet (I bought four), don't mind if I do


----------



## potsy (15 Jul 2017)

We are now 'oop north' and the rain has stopped 

Sat by the river with a mug of Tetley


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2017)

Off to Costa Del Sol tomorrow. My wife want's a cable car ride into the mountains whilst we are there, I may have happened to mention the mountain bike trails back to the bottom - I got a funny look. Think that's a 'don't you dare'.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2017)

Went out for a lovely ride this evening. 

Had a lovely supper of sweet chilli prawns, rice and mixed veg. 

Now sat here with a mug of tea and lemon curd muffin watching the Formula E.


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2017)

Lovely meal at the Butchers arms tonight


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> Off to Costa Del Sol tomorrow. My wife want's a cable car ride into the mountains whilst we are there, I may have happened to mention the mountain bike trails back to the bottom - I got a funny look. Think that's a 'don't you dare'.


You could always ride down the cable!


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2017)

I went to our bike co-op today, and got a fine old Avocet cyclocross tire for my Trek 500, and found out where some of my friends had gone. True cycling on a budget, there. Wish I could get in there and do some work, but my regular job takes up most of my Saturday morning, the only time they're open. 32mm is the widest tire the bike will take reliably.


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2017)

Good morning from a damp Warington, the hotel's lovely but this bed appears to be made from finest granite.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2017)

Morning. I was out of it for most of yesterday. I think that trying to get the bathroom in a useable state wore me out.
I see that I'm not the only one who thought it was a bit wintery yesterday.
I scattered some cat biscuits and meal worms out on the lawn last night for the baby Hedgehog ,but I had to chase off a neighbour's cat twice. I don't know if it was about as we went round my BIL's for tea.


----------



## mybike (16 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> They stayed inside whilst taking the picture.



That was my conclusion, taken through the window.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2017)

Here is a picture of what the little minkey gets up to.
It can be a bit scary when he does it from our bedroom window.[/ATTACH]


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jul 2017)

A bit  today, no sunshine, cloudy but muggy


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jul 2017)

My dear wife laughed uncontrollably when I just had the new wheelset delivery..
She said I spose you just wasted 50 quid... 220 actually.plus next day post..a bargain ..
She doesn't understand how important shiny wheels are.. 
She called me names too..


----------



## Oxo (16 Jul 2017)

meta lon said:


> My dear wife laughed uncontrollably when I just had the new wheelset delivery..
> She said I spose you just wasted 50 quid... 220 actually.plus next day post..a bargain ..
> She doesn't understand how important shiny wheels are..
> She called me names too..


At least she spoke to you.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jul 2017)

Oxo said:


> At least she spoke to you.



Hmm that's not always a good thing..


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jul 2017)

They do look nice these hoops..
Wife said oh look red and black wheels..


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2017)

mybike said:


> That was my conclusion, taken through the window.


You can see the reflection.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jul 2017)

meta lon said:


> They do look nice these hoops..
> Wife said oh look red and black wheels..
> 
> View attachment 362453


 Line those tyre labels up with the valves man .......have you no style


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jul 2017)

A good couple of hours spent in the garden this morning.


----------



## TVC (16 Jul 2017)

No pub club ride today as a small band are off doing a sportive, so instead I ventured out on my own. 25 miles looking at possible future club routes. Thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## postman (16 Jul 2017)

Well i have to say, with some gadget things i am a complete numpty.I had CYCLERS as an app on my phone,it took my daughter to show me how to use it.Well it has gone and had an upgrade,so my phone won't carry it now.
So last night i scoured the Microsoft store and found CYCLE LOG,free but at a cost of 79p i will upgrade to the full service.It looks really easy to use.Going to have a go on Monday as i nip out to Otley again.Wish me luck,i really am a numpty with these things.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jul 2017)

It has rained which has resulted in people going hone in droves. At least I've covered the stall cost plus some subsistence fudge and beer. I'm very unfortunately situated right next to a specialist gin stall


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Jul 2017)

Having sold £490 worth of bikes, I'm on the lookout for an electric one.
Whirr!


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2017)

Home after an excellent couple of days in Warrington, we spent this morning wandering round Arley Hall and gardens


----------



## potsy (16 Jul 2017)

It is  here by the river.


----------



## potsy (16 Jul 2017)

I may have bought some new slippers earlier, I may take a picture later, you may ridicule


----------



## potsy (16 Jul 2017)




----------



## TVC (16 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> View attachment 362562


I'm not angry, I'm disappointed.


----------



## summerdays (16 Jul 2017)

I always try to take a photo of the family for our Christmas letter, though trying to get the kids to join in and smile can be rather trying.... today they had their revenge.... THEY VIDEOD me running trying to get into shot in time!! And no you aren't going to see me looking silly


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2017)

Went out without a cap and now have sunburn on the top of my head. This never used to happen...


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You've got them on the wrong feet



Do you mean they should be on your feet?


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2017)

I went out in the front garden to water our pots and disturbed a grasshopper.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2017)

It threw it down with rain here. I think I had the rain that was supposed to fall on Silverstone. 

Quiet day watching oodles of sport (cycling, F1, tennis, Formula E and now the athletics) and cooking a very delectable supper of eggs poached in a home made tomato sauce packed with slow-roasted veggies (onions, courgettes, sweet peppers, tomatoes plus loads of garlic and basil) and served with chunks of ciabatta to dunk.


----------



## Helenbells (16 Jul 2017)

My Fitbit tells me that I spent an hour on an outdoor bike.
In reality I mowed the lawn, not even a ride-on one.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jul 2017)

Last episode of The Loch..enjoyed this and ive not sussed it out, i usually do long bevore the last episode.
Wife thinks its the profiler....i think its 2 working togeather ,and they may not have surfaced yet..little loch joke there


----------



## TVC (16 Jul 2017)

Just realised that I haven't for a while, soooo.....

Cod loin, roasted new potatoes with mustard cabbage, mushroom and bacon with a hollandaise.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2017)

I went out to feed Schrodie and saw the 2 Hedgehogs running around on the back lawn. The little one is getting noticeably bigger. They can't half move.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2017)

I have just updated the Ely & District Cats Protection website.


----------



## Katherine (16 Jul 2017)

We had the first crop of green beans today, just enough for a few mouthfuls each.


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2017)

I think it's tome to hit the hay.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> I think it's tome to hit the hay.


Thought it was silage, not hay, round near you. Also a bit late to start.


----------



## Speicher (17 Jul 2017)

meta lon said:


> Last episode of The Loch..enjoyed this and ive not sussed it out, i usually do long bevore the last episode.
> Wife thinks its the profiler....i think its 2 working togeather ,and they may not have surfaced yet..little loch joke there



I keep forgetting that it is on Sunday night. Which channel is it one, so that I can watch it on "catch up"? I think it is the Detective who was analysing the handwriting.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2017)

Think I better go and hit the sack.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Just realised that I haven't for a while, soooo.....
> 
> Cod loin, roasted new potatoes with mustard cabbage, mushroom and bacon with a hollandaise.
> 
> View attachment 362621



You seem to have the fighting irons the wrong way round......

Or do we have to tie your your left hand behind your back?


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jul 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> You seem to have the fighting irons the wrong way round......
> 
> Or do we have to tie your your left hand behind your back?


At least the food is on a plate, that's progress.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2017)

Morning. I've had loads of cuddles this morning. Schrodie has been demanding loads of strokes and tummy tickles to make up for what he missed the other day.
It is nice out there at the moment with the low sun warming my skin and making his fur sparkle, yet with a gentle breeze blowing with a nice chill to it.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2017)

I've just seen my first Flagondry in the back garden.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2017)

I have just taken the valve out of the shower mixer to see if I could stop it from dripping. Placed the valve into some de scaler and let soak for a while. Refitted the valve connected the hose and turned the water supply on. The drip had stopped, well that was until I turned the tap on.
My wife discovered that the shower had a guarantee and so contacted the company, yes we are registered with them but we need to produce the receipt.


----------



## mybike (17 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> View attachment 362562



Can you provide a video of you walking while wearing them please.


----------



## TVC (17 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> At least the food is on a plate, that's progress.


*Ignore*


----------



## potsy (17 Jul 2017)

I thought it was supposed to be grim up north.

Wall to wall sunshine here, I have to go get suncream or I fear I may be a little burnt later


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> *Ignore*


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Jul 2017)

The linen delivery for work just arrived.


----------



## Threevok (17 Jul 2017)

Just remembered I bought two for one on Stilton, Saturday - which means there's still one left in the fridge

So much for starting my diet today - shame


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2017)

I really hate business meetings sometimes..


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Why, is the beer no good?




Beer is fine - Doom Bar - being made to sit in hot sun not so..


----------



## Oxo (17 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> Went out without a cap and now have sunburn on the top of my head. This never used to happen...


It's an age thing when you start forgetting your cap. I make sure I always take mine, if I remember.


----------



## Speicher (17 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Beer is fine - Doom Bar - being made to sit in hot sun not so..



Could you Cutty out the Sarky comments please?


----------



## potsy (17 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Or sit in the shade?


I got suncream


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Beer is fine - Doom Bar - being made to sit in hot sun not so..


This wrm weather do give a man a powerful thirst...


----------



## postman (17 Jul 2017)

I told you all i was a numpty with gadgets.Well buying a cycling app is turning out to be like War and Peace.It's taking ages,thank you Mrs Postman who is trying to sort it out.All because i cannot remember a password on my phone.


----------



## Katherine (17 Jul 2017)

I have the day off tomorrow as time owing and it's going to be glorious!!!


----------



## postman (17 Jul 2017)

I now have a cycling app that uploads to Strava,i can see how rubbish i am .My previous one upgraded and my phone could not take it.Yes i paid for it,who said Yorkies were tight.


----------



## potsy (17 Jul 2017)

Blimey, the wood pigeons are a lot bigger up here


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2017)

Schrodie this morning.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jul 2017)

For some reason a clip of Matthew Macounaghy (?) popped up on my facebook page,his speech after receiving an Oscar I think it was but he just went on and on and on and on.... I got bored after a few minutes. Self centred, stage hogging bore! If anyone reads my reply they may be offended but seriously, no one should be that far up themselves.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> You could always ride down the cable!



I hate heights.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2017)

Successful day doing a spot of retail therapy in Cambridge. New jeans. Check. New undercrackers. Check. Cycling glasses. Check. 

Even better, I've gone down another jean size - my derriere is now four sizes smaller than it used to be. 

Also, genius discovery.  Gap crop jeans are just the perfect leg length for a short-arse like me. And before you lot panic, I bought my jeans off the sale rail at 60% off.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've just seen my first Flagondry in the back garden.



I've had loads of flagondries zipping around the garden these past few days.


----------



## tyred (17 Jul 2017)

I hate fitting duvet covers


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> I hate heights.


Poor excuse, just don't look down!


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2017)

I have just liberated a courgette from it's plant as it is rather large.

We have 6 aubergine growing nicely , one butternut squash with 4 other flowers which look promising. All grown from seed and in pots.

This gorgeous summer we have been having had been ideal for them.

However it has managed to give me a lovely chesty cough and a Niagra force nose.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> I hate fitting duvet covers


You have my sympathy.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just liberated a courgette from it's plant as it is rather large.
> 
> We have 6 aubergine growing nicely , one butternut squash with 4 other flowers which look promising. All grown from seed and in pots.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if there is a clod going around or if it is hay feather.
Which ever the case I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2017)

Schrodie was very interested in watching me turn on the stop cocks for the shower this morning. He had his head in there making sure he could remember which tap did what and which way to turn them just in case he needed to do it in an emergency.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Jul 2017)

Back to work today after 2 weeks off


----------



## hopless500 (18 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Can't you throw a sickie?


I live with the boss


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Jul 2017)

Only half past eight and already 12 jars of blackcurrant jelly into jars. We cooked it last night. It was slowly dripping into a large pan all night and sorted this morning. Setting point was tricky as there was so much of it. Cannock next for a dusty mountain bike ride.


----------



## lutonloony (18 Jul 2017)

Arthritis flair up No cycling since last friday


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Arthritis flair up No cycling since last friday


Sorry to hear that! Hope it settles soon.


----------



## GM (18 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I live with the boss



You live with Bruce Springsteen, well you kept that quiet !


----------



## perplexed (18 Jul 2017)

I've just walked through the local golf course on the way home.

The flag is not flying at half mast.

This means that nobody has died today.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2017)




----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 362837



Where are the Peelers when you need them ?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2017)

On the upsides, I have cut the grass this morning.

On the downside, one of my large mulberry trees has split clean in two. The bit that's fallen down is as thick as my waist. Better dust off the chainsaw then.

Might go for a ride later to cheer myself up.


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2017)

Someone left a burger on a table at the office. 
Smells nice
Resisting the urge to eat it


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2017)

Right, that's two cats flead and wormed. They're not happy, but needs must. Have tossed them outside for the spot-on to dry.


----------



## summerdays (18 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I live with the boss


Well .... that's a little more tricky!! Bribery?


----------



## Oxo (18 Jul 2017)

perplexed said:


> I've just walked through the local golf course on the way home.
> 
> The flag is not flying at half mast.
> 
> This means that nobody has died today.


I bet a few had lost the will to live though after coming off the 18th.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2017)

Lexi has just brought me a mood wouse.

Brilliant, just what I want while eating my lunch. Not sure it goes very well with avocado on toast.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2017)

According to the Met Office the hideous rain and storms have been postponed until after 10pm over the beach.

No excuse not to water the garden now


----------



## summerdays (18 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> According to the Met Office the hideous rain and storms have been postponed until after 10pm over the beach.
> 
> No excuse not to water the garden now


They missed us... although it's now cloudy it's been dry!


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2017)

Might just skim over us hopefully.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jul 2017)

. Hope it rains soon


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Jul 2017)

Still very warm though the wind has got up.


----------



## TVC (18 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Still very warm though the wind has got up.


I didn't know Fabbers had been asleep.


Chese Club tonight, this time it's all about ewe.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2017)

The greyness to the South seems to have passed us by and is now brightening up. It is very warm though.
There may be a cycle ride tomorrow depending on how I'm feeling. I'll also have to decide on which bike.


----------



## midlife (18 Jul 2017)

Glorious summer evening here near Carlisle


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 Jul 2017)

Saw a whole field of this yesterday . I'm told it is Statice but it looked stunning.


----------



## Katherine (18 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> According to the Met Office the hideous rain and storms have been postponed until after 10pm over the beach.
> 
> No excuse not to water the garden now


I made the same decision because we're not due any rain until tomorrow evening and the hot winds have dried everything up today.



Lullabelle said:


> . Hope it rains soon



I don't! This weather is wonderful. Just drink more fluids, use a fan and don't over-dress. 



HertzvanRental said:


> View attachment 362915
> Saw a whole field of this yesterday . I'm told it is Statice but it looked stunning.


Beautiful.


----------



## summerdays (18 Jul 2017)

We are playing Trivial Pursuit... my last question for sport (one of my weaker subjects) was .... which Olympic discipline does BMX fall into


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2017)

I'm wandering round cyclechat whilst working my way through a large bag of liquorice, I forecast gales for tomorrow.


----------



## potsy (18 Jul 2017)

Another scoaching day up here, this Red Panda had the right idea, it's what I would have done if I had the choice


----------



## potsy (18 Jul 2017)

@Speicher looking very pleased with herself...


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jul 2017)

I stubbed my left big toe as I walked into a bar at lunchtime. It's still throbbing. That's the price you pay for wearing sandals.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2017)

Fabby supper tonight: cold spiced chicken, potato salad with a garlic mayo dressing and tomato & basil salad. 

I'm now in need of something chocolatey.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2017)

Oh dear! The weather man just said that the weather isn't going to be as dramatic as it is right now. It is very mundane out there at the moment.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Jul 2017)

Very proud of my daughter who completed her D of E Bronze expedition these past two days. Very hot weather can be as tricky as rain (veteran of the 1988 Ten Tors; man, that was hot) so well done to her and all the other who did it.


----------



## TVC (18 Jul 2017)

Cheese club properly delivered tonight.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jul 2017)

A bit drizzly and cooler. Ready for bed


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Cheese club properly delivered tonight.
> 
> View attachment 362956



Very tasty cheese and a delightful evening spent with 2 friends. There will be 2 sore heads tomorrow, not mine though as I had lemonade


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2017)

I've just had a bowl of porridge to stave off the munchies.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2017)

Oh maaaaan, I've just seen the most humungous flash of lightning through the window.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Jul 2017)

postman said:


> I now have a cycling app that uploads to Strava,i can see how rubbish i am .My previous one upgraded and my phone could not take it.Yes i paid for it,who said Yorkies were tight.


Everyone outside Yorkshire?...


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2017)

Morning. There is sunshine and some blue sky here at the moment. The ground is quite damp but not soaking. We heard some thunder and saw some lightning in the night but it was in the distance.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jul 2017)

Lovely here after the very welcome storm over night..water butts full as is the pond.
My pond has finally cleared after weeks of being pea soup


----------



## Oxo (19 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm wandering round cyclechat whilst working my way through a large bag of liquorice, I forecast gales for tomorrow.


Get out on your bike, not often you can rely on a tail wind no matter what direction you go.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2017)

Fancy a Highball? They are hoping to raise 2 from a loch in Scotland today.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @Hill Wimp I don't know how many days you've got left.........but I thought you might just feel a little scared by this:
> 
> *Met Police asks retired detectives to return amid staffing crisis*
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/met-polic...-staffing-crisis-10953026?dcmp=snt-sf-twitter


I'm about to put in my notice. It's only putting them on notice that I will be going on my retirement date in 69 weeks time.

Under no circumstances am I staying !!!

I would rather be a guinea pig for Gravel


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2017)

What storm ???

Apparently we had lightning but absolutely no rain and it is rather warm and humid outside. No wind either.

That may be because Fabbers is in Russia though


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2017)

Nothing in Leicester, just a bit of light rain. It looks like the Lake District is going to get it later today. Good job nobody important is there.


----------



## potsy (19 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Nothing in Leicester, just a bit of light rain. It looks like the Lake District is going to get it later today. Good job nobody important is there.


I hope so, another day of this sun and I will be turning a colour not dissimilar to David Dickinson 

Oh, and have another pic of my tasteful footwear...


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2017)

We had a good old storm in the early hours. I woke up, listened to the thunder for a bit, watched the lighting and then fell asleep again


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2017)

Dull, cool and damp under foot this morning, it rained a lot overnight, just want some sun and warmth now, then my plants will be happy.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> What storm ???
> 
> Apparently we had lightning but absolutely no rain and it is rather warm and humid outside. No wind either.
> 
> That may be because Fabbers is in Russia though


Some other parts of Kent were hit pretty hard by it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Some other parts of Kent were hit pretty hard by it.


I do wish it had at least rained here.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I do wish it had at least rained here.


I think Tunbridge Wells got your rain.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I think Tunbridge Wells got your rain.


Damn, I only wanted it overnight for a few hours.

The wind is up here but it's a warm one. All the windows and doors are open but it's still warm.

Long may it carry on


----------



## mybike (19 Jul 2017)

Went for a walk when it eased, got drenched in 300 paces.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2017)

mybike said:


> View attachment 362985
> 
> 
> Went for a walk when it eased, got drenched in 300 paces.


I read that as places.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2017)

The loudest noise I heard in the night was some snuffling. I think there was a Hedgehog in the front garden. The thunder was just distant rumbling.
I think my planned cycle ride will have to be cancelled. I don't seem to have enough energy to wander around the house yet alone cycle.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Nothing in Leicester.....


Not unusual then....


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2017)




----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> I hope so, another day of this sun and I will be turning a colour not dissimilar to David Dickinson
> 
> Oh, and have another pic of my tasteful footwear...
> 
> View attachment 362976


Garden furniture less IKEA more IKB I see!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 362991


Ran out of propane?


----------



## Threevok (19 Jul 2017)

IT meeting in 10 minutes

Oh the joys


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2017)

My production trials in deepest, darkest Russia are delayed by 12 hours as the customer factory omitted to ship-in one of the ingredients from its warehouse....


----------



## postman (19 Jul 2017)

Dull,wet and windy here in Meanwood but that's just me.A bit of sun and feeling clammy.


----------



## Speicher (19 Jul 2017)

It is overcast and breezy here. Apparently it rained at 7am. That must have been for exactly one minute. 

Some evenings I have been watering some plants that look thirsty, and accidentally on purpose watering Bob.


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> I hope so, another day of this sun and I will be turning a colour not dissimilar to David Dickinson
> 
> Oh, and have another pic of my tasteful footwear...
> 
> View attachment 362976


Oh look, a transformer


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not unusual then....


Rude


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Rude


But fair....


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> But fair....


Haven't you got some trials to do?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh look, a transformer


Ask Potsy if he can take a close-up photo with his new-fangled camera lens thingy and you can tell us all about it!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Haven't you got some trials to do?


About 2000hrs I think....have just got beers and Pringles in...could be a late one....


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jul 2017)

User said:


> The cornerstone of any healthy diet.




Dependent of which beer and which Pringles surely.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2017)

I'm not convinced he actually does any work on these trips.

There always seems to be beer involved


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2017)

User said:


> You are quite right. American Budweiser and BBQ flavour are clearly no good.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2017)

I have just had a Curious IPA to slow the melting process down.


----------



## Threevok (19 Jul 2017)

User said:


> The cornerstone of any healthy diet.



Indeed - Beer and pringles are 2 of my minus 5 a day


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm not convinced he actually does any work on these trips.
> 
> There always seems to be beer involved


Eh?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just had a Curious UPS to slow the melting process down.


A delivery person who's not sure of his sexuality?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2017)

User said:


> You are quite right. American Budweiser and BBQ flavour are clearly no good.


An assortment of random Russian beers and cheese &sour cream Pringles with a side-order of Paprika....

However, spotted in the supermarket....


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> About 2000hrs I think....have just got beers and Pringles in...could be a late one....


Try the pizza pringles yet? They don't taste like pizza, but they are good.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Try the pizza pringles yet? They don't taste like pizza, but they are good.


Not yet (though my employers do make flavours for Pringles).....


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2017)

Our fridge freezer has had a terrible shock this afternoon, not only was it defrosted but it was cleaned as well


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> A delivery person who's not sure of his sexuality?


Predictive txt error


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> An assortment of random Russian beers and cheese &sour cream Pringles with a side-order of Paprika....
> 
> However, spotted in the supermarket....
> 
> View attachment 363007


Probably a gazillion roubles a bottle though.


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2017)

My toaster has incinerated my toast


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I read that as places.



So did I and thought it was funny.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not yet (though my employers do make flavours for Pringles).....


Thank you for your service to mankind. The work your people do is just fabulous!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> Our fridge freezer has had a terrible shock this afternoon, not only was it defrosted but it was cleaned as well


That'll finish it off then.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh look, a transformer



I tried to photograph some Russian ones for you but they were in hiding.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2017)

Don't get thrown in jail for being a spy, now. Louis Gossett Jr is 81 now, so I and @Drago and @Hill Wimp will have to rescue you. (I have the moniker for it, so I'll be doing the flying, btw. Them there Rooshians still fear a visit from Biggles, I tells ya.)


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I tried to photograph some Russian ones for you but they were in hiding.....
> 
> View attachment 363023


Thank you, nice conservators.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jul 2017)

User13710 said:


> Just stumbled across this (don't ask). Do you think I should put it in the electric bike forum?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112473513776


You've been beaten to it I'm afraid: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/fancy-a-challenge.221219/#post-4883695


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jul 2017)

It deserves to be put out of its misery.

Or perhaps called art and put into a gallery.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2017)

User13710 said:


> Just stumbled across this (don't ask). Do you think I should put it in the electric bike forum?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112473513776


Yes! How much cord comes with it?


----------



## potsy (19 Jul 2017)

Well it had to happen, the sun is no more, replaced by thunder and lightning and lots of rain 

On the plus side I got to try out my new rain jacket


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2017)

One month and two days until the eclipse.


----------



## potsy (19 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Are your slippers waterproof?


I am not prepared to find out


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2017)

Spent the bulk of the afternoon making a start on clearing up the half of the mulberry tree that parted company with the half that's still upright. All of the greenery and small branches have been nearly clipped off and stacked ready for shoving down the shredder. Another half an hour and I can tackle the rest with the chainsaw. The bit that came down is as thick as my waist.

Now it's crashing and banging here again. It stormed here all night - started around ten-ish and was still going at half 4. It must've wazzed it down as well because everything was well and truly soaked this morning.


----------



## potsy (19 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ask Potsy if he can take a close-up photo with his new-fangled camera lens thingy and you can tell us all about it!


Taken through the window as it's still pouring down here...


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Taken through the window as it's still pouring down here...
> 
> View attachment 363054


Cute radiator on that one.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2017)

Oh ! Neaking brews . There were 2 Hedgehogs underneath the bird feeder just now playing at being Sumo wrestlers. One would charge at the other on the side and try to flip the other one over. It carried on for a while until one of them decided to Scarper off up the garden.
I haven't seen the little one tonight.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2017)

I ran across some whopping great big slugs while out in the garden earlier. I know they come in grey, black and pinstripes, but I had *NO IDEA* they also came in baby nappy brown...


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> I ran across some whopping great big slugs while out in the garden earlier. I know they come in grey, black and pinstripes, but I had *NO IDEA* they also came in baby nappy brown...



Haven't seen any big fat orange ones this year.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2017)

The baby Hedgehog has just turned up and is feeding around the bird feeder. It is growing up fast.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2017)

It's not illegal to kill someone who coughs non stop for days on end, is it?


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> It's not illegal to kill someone who coughs non stop for days on end, is it?



I suggest you feed them laxative chocolate instead. After a while, they won't *DARE* to cough...


----------



## hopless500 (19 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> My toaster has incinerated my toast


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jul 2017)

So far my trial is going badly.....and its 0021hrs here....


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> It's not illegal to kill someone who coughs non stop for days on end, is it?


Only if they catch you!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> I suggest you feed them laxative chocolate instead. After a while, they won't *DARE* to cough...


Comes in powdered form now. The chocolate version isn't easy get any more.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Comes in powdered form now. The chocolate version isn't easy get any more.



In that case, put it in their coffee


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> In that case, put it in their coffee


Mixes well with sugar. You'd never know it was there.


----------



## Katherine (19 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> Our fridge freezer has had a terrible shock this afternoon, not only was it defrosted but it was cleaned as well


I've just spent 2 hours cleaning the outside of the fridge freezer, the walls and floor around it and under the cupboard next to where it normally stands. Mr K moved it to the middle of the room so I could perform this process, which I have been waiting for him to do for too long. The muck on the floor was disgusting. We won't be leaving it that long again.

My hands are so sore, especially my thumb and forefinger after spending the whole morning removing a zillion staples from display boards.




User13710 said:


> Just stumbled across this (don't ask). Do you think I should put it in the electric bike forum?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112473513776



Yes. Ha ha.



The rain finally came at 9 o'clock, very hard but short lived. I'd almost gone out with the watering can, glad I didn't now.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Mixes well with sugar. You'd never know it was there.



Great minds think alike


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Great minds think alike


Preferred the chocolate. 
Very few "helped themselves" to my chocolate, for very long.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2017)

LOL!

My mum was a senior nurse in the Belgian military in the late 60s / early 70s and was stationed at the military hospital in Oostende. There was a naval rating who used to be a regular visitor to sickbay with a bad cough - and who would then be sent on leave along with meds until he got better. However, the frequency of his visits began to ring a few alarm bells, so the Colonel in charge did a bit of digging. Turned out that every time this chap visited sickbay was when his ship was about to deploy. So a plan was hatched.

The next time the chap turned up with sickbay with a cough, they made a big deal of it, sent him for a chest x-ray and stuff, and decided to keep him under observation for a few days. Plus he was administered large doses of various linctuses at set times throughout the day by my mum.

A few days later, Colonel Doctor turns up to check on the chap and asks him whether he was still coughing.

"I don't dare," was the answer.



P.S. You can guess what was in those linctuses of course


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jul 2017)

0230hrs...finaly back at hotel with a cold Pilsner Urquell.
21 hour day. 
Farked.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> 0230hrs...finaly back at hotel with a cold Pilsner Urquell.
> 21 hour day.
> Farked.



Eeeeek! Sympathies xxx


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Eeeeek! Sympathies xxx


Cheers!


----------



## Speicher (20 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Eeeeek! Sympathies xxx



More symphonies


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> More symphonies


More cheers....or polite applause x


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2017)

The only symphony I have here is the gentle (!) sound produced by two snoring cats.

I think I'm going to take a leaf out of their book and head off to the Land of Nod in a bit.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jul 2017)

Yes, I am slowing nodding off too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Mixes well with sugar. You'd never know it was there.


Brownies!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I am slowing nodding off too.



I just want to finish my  first.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> I just want to finish my  first.


No sugar!


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Brownies!


Quite possible.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2017)

Well it rained a bit in the night and it seems a little fresher. 

More rain predicted for the weekend and early part of next week so hopefully watering duties can be suspended for a while.

I am so very


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well it rained a bit in the night and it seems a little fresher.
> 
> More rain predicted for the weekend and early part of next week so hopefully watering duties can be suspended for a while.
> 
> I am so very


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jul 2017)

I am back in the factory.....


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> About 2000hrs I think....have just got beers and Pringles in...could be a late one....


Are those the ingredients the factory uses to make pies?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> I suggest you feed them laxative chocolate instead. After a while, they won't *DARE* to cough...


I can remember eating that when I was small.
" Chock, chock, mummy, chock, chock". 
I was bribed with a Dinky toy catalogue and made to drink salty water. I know it tasted ghastly.
I survived.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2017)

I think we had a bit of rain in the night as the lid of the recycling box had a puddle on it.

In other news Schrodie was amusing himself by chasing a small potato around. The potato was very cunning and hid behind a curtain, which entailed a lot of grabbing the curtain and kicking it with his back legs. 
Schrodie is now having a nap.


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well it rained a bit in the night and it seems a little fresher.
> 
> More rain predicted for the weekend and early part of next week so hopefully watering duties can be suspended for a while.
> 
> I am so very



Coventry's a tad damp this morning, my trip to hatton might be petrol powered.


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2017)

I think we have a lost coach driver this morning, we've just seen a 52 seater coach drive past our house, and given that we live in a small back street, only about a car width wide, that goes nowhere the best explanation is that he's lost.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2017)

The big smoke beckons for another day


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Jul 2017)

I miss the French summer.  Those high 20s to high 30s days were lovely. Here, in wintry Melbourne, the forecast minimum temperature for tonight in the suburb where I live is a balmy 1 degree.


----------



## Katherine (20 Jul 2017)

Much fresher here too. I'm going to venture into the loft..... (a job I've been putting off because of the heat).


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> I think we have a lost coach driver this morning, we've just seen a 52 seater coach drive past our house, and given that we live in a small back street, only about a car width wide, that goes nowhere the best explanation is that he's lost.


He probably knows where he is as he is just following his sat nav.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2017)

I've just come back from a walk to post a card and pick up a newspaper. I'll have a rest now although my brain wants to do something.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2017)

I'm watching the women's cycling and a bit just now made me laugh. The women were cycling up a steep hill and just passed a man cycling along with a bag on his back containing what looked like sticks. As the women passed him they all turned and looked at him.
He was probably a chimney sweep doing his rounds.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think we had a bit of rain in the night as the lid of the recycling box had a puddle on it.
> 
> In other news Schrodie was amusing himself by chasing a small potato around. The potato was very cunning and hid behind a curtain, which entailed a lot of grabbing the curtain and kicking it with his back legs.
> Schrodie is now having a nap.



When Bob was a kitten, he was rather energetic. Someone suggested Ping Pong balls as a toy for him to chase indoors. 

So I bought a packet of twelve brightly-coloured ones. He had great fun chasing these and bouncing them off the skirting boards and down the stairs.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jul 2017)




----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I miss the French summer.  Those high 20s to high 30s days were lovely. Here, in wintry Melbourne, the forecast minimum temperature for tonight in the suburb where I live is a balmy 1 degree.


Soon be summer!


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> He probably knows where he is as he is just following his sat nav.



He was probably heading for the school thats behind us, but you cant get to it from our road


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> I just want to finish my  first.


I've had 4 today.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Jul 2017)

After god knows how many years... Lancaster will finally have a record shop again. It's only HMV mind, but it's better than Sainsbury's. I'd prefer a proper independent one, then 6music's _independent record store day _wouldn't be such a wind up.


----------



## GM (20 Jul 2017)

Katherine said:


> Much fresher here too. I'm going to venture into the loft..... (a job I've been putting off because of the heat).




For the last 2 days I've been clearing our loft out, amazing the junk you find after 35 years. All was going well until I found the old box of photos


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jul 2017)

GM said:


> For the last 2 days I've been clearing our loft out, amazing the junk you find after 35 years. All was going well until I found the old box of photos


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2017)

I don't think we had a lot of rain by the look of the pond. I put a watering can full in thinking it was going to rain but now I've put some washing out thinking it won't.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2017)

Waiting at a bus stop to get to Fuengirola to an opticians. Stood just knee deep in the sea and a huge wave rolled in and knocked my glasses from my face. Now blind as a bat.


----------



## Hitchington (20 Jul 2017)

Nairobi businessman lured and robbed by gangster disguised as a sexy woman


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> No sugar!



I don't take sugar in my tea


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've had 4 today.



3  for me so far today, one peppermint and two English Breakfast.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2017)

Rainy here this morning, cool and blowing a hoolie. Guess who went out on the bike to run an errand. 

Now sat here watching the TdF. It's turned into a sunny if breezy afternoon, will do a spot of clipping and chainsawing later.


----------



## Threevok (20 Jul 2017)

As 5 O'Clock approaches, my thoughts turn to home-made pasties and a TV to myself


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2017)

Well that was lucky. No eye test appointments available at Specsavers in Fuengirola but I managed to log on to my Glasses Direct account. Prescription there and they had my lenses in stock (They don't usually). All sorted for 29 euros. Sat in a bar now for half an hour whilst they are fitted. Phew...


----------



## potsy (20 Jul 2017)

Flat white for me, sat by a river waiting on some food to arrive.
Sparrows are on standby for any leftovers


----------



## Oxo (20 Jul 2017)

GM said:


> For the last 2 days I've been clearing our loft out, amazing the junk you find after 35 years. All was going well until I found the old box of photos


Bet your face was a picture.


----------



## GM (20 Jul 2017)

Oxo said:


> Bet your face was a picture.



It was, cobwebs all over me


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> My toaster has incinerated my toast



Oh crumbs.


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2017)

I have been shattered all day,just coming round now.About ten of us descended on an overgrown garden at 19-00 last night.Two hours later we still had not finished.Now a two week break,Council only clear bins once every two weeks.She cannot afford a skip.We did have one of those ton bag things which we filled to the top.I think we have three more visits to do.We found a concrete pathway under the overgrown grass.What a mess.Mrs Postman thinks we should create some form of borders,grass growing right up to every bush tree plant.Brambles at least 15ft long up inside conifers and one of them is going to get it's cumuppence,ugly things they are when left to run riot.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2017)

This weekend I will be mostly making Gin.

Redcurrant, raspberry,cherry and rhubarb. Individually of course.


----------



## potsy (20 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> This weekend I will be mostly drinking Gin.
> 
> Redcurrant, raspberry,cherry and rhubarb. Individually of course.


And this is in some way unusual?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jul 2017)

I think I'll skip the burger....


----------



## potsy (20 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Do sparrows eat kebabs?


They do now 

Catching the last of the sun, just deciding which of my 2 new mugs to drink out of tonight


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2017)

Did an hour and a half of clipping and chainsawing. Wish it'd look like I'd made serious inroads into things. 

Of to go have supper now: pulled pork, jacket spud and salad.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jul 2017)

Radiohead and tea....heaven!


----------



## potsy (20 Jul 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Radiohead and tea....heaven!


That's my idea of a nightmare, well except the tea bit


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2017)

I've just been out to sprinkle some meal worms and cat biscuits on the lawn. Not a cat to be seen anywhere, go inside and look back and there is a cat eating them.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I think I'll skip the burger....
> 
> View attachment 363173



You say that.....


----------



## TVC (20 Jul 2017)

Terry & Gerry are playing in Leicester in December. I just got stupidly over excited

. .


----------



## Threevok (20 Jul 2017)

Just got the GT off the ceiling ready for tomorrow's wet commute.

Also kitted the single-speed out with a 30/21 ratio and changed the tyres, ready for a weekend mountain mudfest


----------



## Katherine (20 Jul 2017)

End of year thank you present from the teacher I work with.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2017)

Owwww, now I'm starting to ache all over after my gardening session earlier. Hot bath is on the pre-bedtime agenda.

First though, a  and a bit of catching up on the BBC i-player.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2017)

Morning all from the BA lounge, Domodedova....it's time to come home :-)


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I can understand your excitement.


No!


----------



## Threevok (21 Jul 2017)

Gave my new Endura Gridlock II jacket a good test this morning - Held up well 
MT500 overshoes ? - Not so much - they used to be so good


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2017)

Bit windy morning.
The baby Hedgehog turned up last night and found some food to eat around the bird feeder. There is camera shake on the picture due to poor light, but I don't want to use flash and scare him/ her off.


----------



## summerdays (21 Jul 2017)

Windy and wet.... I'm lurking inside!!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2017)




----------



## Threevok (21 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 363259



That's a mild mannered janitor in Scotland


----------



## Speicher (21 Jul 2017)

Does anyone on here have BT as their televison signal supplier? 

My Mother has BT for TV and is convinced she needs a new aerial for her TV. Am I confuddled in thinking that the BT television signal is sent through existing telephonic wires to a box by her TV? 

I have Sky, so of-course she thinks I know nuffing about telephonic or electrickery things.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2017)

Chris Froome was saying that he is at his peak performance. Mine must be when I'm asleep.


----------



## midlife (21 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone on here have BT as their televison signal supplier?
> 
> My Mother has BT for TV and is convinced she needs a new aerial for her TV. Am I confuddled in thinking that the BT television signal is sent through existing telephonic wires to a box by her TV?
> 
> I have Sky, so of-course she thinks I know nuffing about telephonic or electrickery things.



I thought BT digital content came through t'internet?


----------



## Speicher (21 Jul 2017)

midlife said:


> I thought BT digital content came through t'internet?



Yes, she has BT for her landline, and that is what I thought. However she is convinced that she needs an aerial. She has a lot of trouble understanding what is said to her, and even more trouble accepting that I might know what I am talking about. 

Fortunately television expert she has asked to sort it, is someone recommended by one of her neighbours. She is still paying about £100 for him to reconnect an aerial. I am taking the attitude that if she is adamant that is what she needs, then it is up to her how she spends her money.


----------



## midlife (21 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, she has BT for her landline, and that is what I thought. However she is convinced that she needs an aerial. She has a lot of trouble understanding what is said to her, and even more trouble accepting that I might know what I am talking about.
> 
> Fortunately television expert she has asked to sort it, is someone recommended by one of her neighbours. She is still paying about £100 for him to reconnect an aerial. I am taking the attitude that if she is adamant that is what she needs, then it is up to her how she spends her money.



Here's the quote from the BT website about BT television

*TV Channels*
All our TV packages use BT Broadband to deliver programmes to your TV. You’ll need Fibre Broadband to get some of our TV packages, and we’ll check whether it’s available in your area when you make your selection.

As you say, it's your mum's money...


----------



## Speicher (21 Jul 2017)

midlife said:


> Here's the quote from the BT website about BT television
> 
> *TV Channels*
> All our TV packages use BT Broadband to deliver programmes to your TV. You’ll need Fibre Broadband to get some of our TV packages, and we’ll check whether it’s available in your area when you make your selection.
> ...



She is absolutely determined to do this. Thank you for your clarification that I am not the one who has misunderstood how it works. She has a habit of telling me that I know nothing and do not understand.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2017)

Home....


----------



## Speicher (21 Jul 2017)

@Fab Foodie - If you fall asleep on a plane, and wake up just prior to landing, do you have to try and remember which country you will be landing in?


----------



## Speicher (21 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> That happens to me every morning, Wol. I haven't got a clue where I am most days.



You get very tired carrying Mrs R's luggage, I s'pose.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Fab Foodie - If you fall asleep on a plane, and wake up just prior to landing, do you have to try and remember which country you will be landing in?


I usually check my ticket just in case!


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Jul 2017)

I've had a haircut, and now I'm having a bath to get rid of the clippings from down my neck.
Life is unbearably exciting today!


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2017)

I have just cleared up a pile of cat sick. 

Thanks Lexi.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2017)

It's 5 pint Friday in the JR, had 4, one was off. Me and Wimpers having haircuts (mine quicker due to less grey), now waiting at tge Seagull cafe with a dble espresso.

There maybe ice-creams on the beach later.....

It's good to be home.


----------



## Threevok (21 Jul 2017)

Looking out the office window and thinking of all that lovely mud this weather is bringing to my weekend


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2017)

It's raining.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It's raining.


Lovely by the Kentish seaside....


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2017)

My wife and I were just commenting on the TdF saying how sparsely populated France is, yet when they do decide to build they seem to cram all of the houses in to a small space without gardens.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jul 2017)

Just put the washing on the line, making the most of the dry weather


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, but also at my age, I'm easily confused.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jul 2017)

Couldn't help but think of you @PeteXXX. Lovely day for it.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It's raining.



Not here


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jul 2017)

Ironing has been done, hallway and stairs have been hoovered.


----------



## potsy (21 Jul 2017)

Think I saw Accy in Keswick earlier


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Couldn't help but think of you @PeteXXX. Lovely day for it.
> 
> View attachment 363306


Excellent! Not one on a while, sadly


----------



## mybike (21 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've bought you a present
> 
> View attachment 363045



And in other news


----------



## mybike (21 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> So far my trial is going badly.....and its 0021hrs here....



It's the drop for you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2017)

*WARNING

The following may frighten young children.














*The weary traveller has returned and sampled the local craft beer just to ensure it's still as good as it was before he went.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Couldn't help but think of you @PeteXXX. Lovely day for it.
> 
> View attachment 363306



Are you sure that biting the bottom of the cone off is a wise thing to do?  Unless, of course, you intend to suck the ice cream through the hole in the bottom of the cone.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure that biting the bottom of the cone off is a wise thing to do?  Unless, of course, you intend to *suck the ice cream through the hole in the bottom of the cone*.


Best way to eat a cone.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2017)

Went yellow stickering in the Co-op. Was almost a complete washout.  There was loads in the cabinet, but just before the girl came out to mark the stuff down all the way, two ladies came in and cleaned out all the pork loin steaks, all but one pack of sausages, all but one pack of burgers, all of the salmon and all of the pork pies.   

It's really bad form in YS etiquette to take *all* of something. Except when there's only one of something - then it's fastest finger. I suspect they must've been doing a BBQ this weekend.

Did manage to snag the remaining sausages and burgers, plus some breaded fish, some yoghurt and some nice pastries from the ISB.

The lemon curd muffins are particularly good.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> *WARNING
> 
> The following may frighten young children.
> 
> ...


I can hear the snores from here


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2017)

Here we go, home made Aberdeen Angus steak burger in an artisan roll, served on a board with a mug of paprika salted chips.

Nothing wrong with this at all.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2017)

I'm having the breaded fish tonight. Will scuttle off to the chippy in a short while.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Here we go, home made Aberdeen Angus steak burger in an artisan roll, served on a board with a mug of paprika salted chips.
> 
> Nothing wrong with this at all.
> 
> View attachment 363335


A mug of chips ????


----------



## potsy (21 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Now all I need is a picture of @potsy asleep in his budgies and my weekend is complete


Best I can do, there was a big budgie in the nest


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> A mug of chips ????


You need to keep up with the latest, cutting edge culinary trends


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Best I can do, there was a big budgie in the nest
> 
> View attachment 363341


Sure it's not a dead parrot?


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Radiohead and tea....heaven!


My son Jams (bass) with Noah Yorke....


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2017)

For twitter peeps, find the hashtag #replaceDancewith.....inasong. Eye wateringly funny if you are a big kid at heart.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jul 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Excellent! Not one on a while, sadly



You need to sort that out sharpish. You don't need a grand daughter to have an ice cream.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure that biting the bottom of the cone off is a wise thing to do?  Unless, of course, you intend to suck the ice cream through the hole in the bottom of the cone.



That's the trick young lady. Suck the ice cream down and make it a cornetto. However this one didn't want to play ball, dry cone to finish.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jul 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> That's the trick young lady. Suck the ice cream down and make it a cornetto. However this one didn't want to play ball, dry cone to finish.


Life's like that....


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Now all I need is a picture of @potsy asleep in his budgies and my weekend is complete



Your sick Rocky, stay where you are help is coming.



Hill Wimp said:


> A mug of chips ????



I'll have a pint ta.


----------



## Threevok (21 Jul 2017)

Watching Wigan v Leeds - half time at the moment


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Here we go, home made Aberdeen Angus steak burger in an artisan roll, served on a board with a mug of paprika salted chips.
> 
> Nothing wrong with this at all.
> 
> View attachment 363335


Do you have your ketchup in the bottom of the mug?


----------



## potsy (21 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Here we go, home made Aberdeen Angus steak burger in an artisan roll, served on a board with a mug of paprika salted chips.
> 
> Nothing wrong with this at all.
> 
> View attachment 363335


I think you need a lesson in what mugs are used for 

We had a last night of holiday 'chippy tea'


----------



## TVC (21 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Do you have your ketchup in the bottom of the mug?


No, no ketchup, the chips were seasoned with smoked paprika salt, so no red gunk was required.


----------



## potsy (21 Jul 2017)

And you were dunking them in your tea, respect


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> That's the trick young lady. Suck the ice cream down and make it a cornetto. However this one didn't want to play ball, dry cone to finish.



There's always one LOL... Still bet it was better than the cone I had the other day. I swear sawdust would have been tastier...


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2017)

Cor those prickles are sharp! I was looking out through the back door window when I caught sight of a large Hedgehog wandering around on our patio. I watched him / her as it tried to find it's way down on to our lawn. The Hedgehog didn't fancy dropping down onto the steps and neither did it fancy leaping off the patio onto the lawn so I went out to pick it up to place it onto the lawn. It was heavy and sharp. I think it weighed about the same as a large bag of sugar, so about 1 kg. I used a tea towel to lessen the impact of those needles and placed him on the lawn and left him to wander around.
We think it was a large male.


----------



## alicat (21 Jul 2017)

A trio of mosquito bites have materialised on the sole of my right foot.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2017)

I don't see any hedgies in my garden, but I know they're there. Thanks to Chris Packham, I have learnt to recognise their poo...


----------



## alicat (21 Jul 2017)

> We think it was a large male.



Eek! I wouldn't have gone that close.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (21 Jul 2017)

There were bats nesting in the roof above our hotel room window. Watching them flutter in and out at 3.30 this morning was ace.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Jul 2017)

I just ordered a few photos from some of the professional photographers that wait for cyclists on their ascent up well known climbs. I ordered a few each from my recent climbs (late June / early July) up Stelvio, Galibier, Alpe d'Huez and Tourmalet.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Jul 2017)

... and I just got the download link and downloaded the images from Tourmalet - that's a nice quick order delivery.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sure it's not a dead parrot?


It's not dead, it's pining for the Fjords.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> I don't see any hedgies in my garden, but I know they're there. Thanks to Chris Packham, I have learnt to recognise their poo...


I think it's a Chicken or the egg thing. In most cases it seems to be poo.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jul 2017)

Schools break up weather turns naff . 

Ahh well the lawns happy​


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> It's not dead, it's pining for the Fjords.



Look, I took the liberty of examining that parrot when I got it home, and I discovered the only reason that it had been sitting on its perch in the first place was that it had been NAILED there.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2017)

@User


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2017)




----------



## mybike (22 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> No, no ketchup, the chips were seasoned with smoked paprika salt, so no red gunk was required.



 salt only, vinegar if you must.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Best I can do, there was a big budgie in the nest
> 
> View attachment 363341



I think that was an Osprey nest at Whinlatter


There is a lesser spotted @potsy as well.


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2017)

I am in Debenhams, the wife is looking at shoes and all that, I may be a while before I see daylight again


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Where did you get that? I reckon I took a photo of that A board a good 2-3 years ago.


Twitter


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jul 2017)

Brought the tailgate of the bread van down on my own head.

Ow! Ow! Ow!


----------



## midlife (22 Jul 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Brought the tailgate of the bread van down on my own head.
> 
> Ow! Ow! Ow!



Should have used your loaf !


----------



## potsy (22 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> I think that was an Osprey nest at Whinlatter
> 
> 
> There is a lesser spotted @potsy as well.


Right bird, wrong place


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Jul 2017)

midlife said:


> Should have used your loaf !


I gave a rye smile.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2017)

Should have worn a helmet.


----------



## potsy (22 Jul 2017)

Well we left the Lake District in torrential rain, back to the sunshine of Mancland


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2017)

OMG, scallops, chorizo and peas.

A dish made in heaven


----------



## summerdays (22 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> OMG, scallops, chorizo and peas.
> 
> A dish made in heaven


Sometimes you want to give a post multiple likes!!


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> OMG, scallops, chorizo and peas.
> 
> A dish made in heaven


On a plate or was it tastefully displayed on a rock ?


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jul 2017)




----------



## potsy (22 Jul 2017)




----------



## potsy (22 Jul 2017)

Well it took me ten minutes to fill all the feeders back up, now it's like a scene from 'The Birds' as they all come for their dinner


----------



## StuAff (22 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> OMG, scallops, chorizo and peas.
> 
> A dish made in heaven


First three letters had me slightly worried for a moment!


----------



## midlife (22 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> OMG, pork chops, chorizo and peas.
> 
> A dish made in heaven



FTFY


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2017)

Couldn't be happier... The two ladies who emptied out the YS cabinet in the Co-op last night of all the pork loin steaks, burgers and sausages for a BBQ... It's peeing it down with rain.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> On a plate or was it tastefully displayed on a rock ?


Plate of course !!!


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


>



Rain stopped play in Coventry, got most of the way through installing a rain water butt this afternoon and have had to dash indoors, now waiting for it to finish so I can go outside and finish the job.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2017)

Rhubarb gin and redcurrant gin now made and brewing nicely for Xmas.

Cherry and raspberry to make tomorrow and I will nip out and check on my secret sloe bushes.

Plums should be ready to pick in a couple of weeks. 

It could be a Xmas to remember....... or not


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2017)




----------



## raleighnut (22 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Plate of course !!!


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2017)

It's still chucking it down here, am sitting in my onesie surfing the net and listening to the golf on the radio.

Am debating whether tonight's foul weather is worth a YS trip to Tesco or whether to wait until tomorrow.

You can tell I'm bored.


----------



## TVC (22 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Plate of course !!!


Amateur.


----------



## Threevok (22 Jul 2017)

Wife didn't get back from shopping in time for me to get out on the bike - still there's always tomorrow
Wrote two product reviews
Finished watching Catalans v Castleford
Had a bath
Sitting here typing this.....


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2017)

I am no longer in Debenhams, no shoes purchased either.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2017)

I have eaten cheese from Avalon.


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2017)

A large VODKA and coke is a great recovery drink after a tough turbo session.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @Marmion @Pat "5mph" and any others of you from north of the border, can you make sense of this?
> 
> View attachment 363545


The old ones are the old ones...


----------



## TVC (22 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> The old ones are the old ones...


He'll be doing the 'what's worn benieth a Scotsman's kilt?" before long.


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2017)

I am twotitly recovered froome my twobo session.


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2017)

Vodka and zzzzzzzz!


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2017)

Did go to Tesco in the end. My dwindling supply of avocados has been suitably replenished at 20p a pop.

Was a total bunfight for the meat. Was almost all BBQ stuff (inevitable given the weather), but matters not entirely helped by Big Hair dumping a whole crate of stuff straight into her trolley without anyone else getting a look in. Wasn't much in there I wanted / needed, but it's the principle.

Still, rather happy with my 60p pack of free range chicken breasts, my 20p tray of lamb chops and my 32p rack of ribs.


----------



## potsy (22 Jul 2017)




----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jul 2017)

The 12.51 train from Windermere to Preston arrived at Staveley 3 minutes late yesterday.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2017)

I really ought to go to bed. 

Been entertaining myself on youtube with assorted cycling "oopsss" videos. They are horribly addictive.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jul 2017)

My left big toe is now a Cadbury's Dairy Milk shade of purple. Fortunately, it stopped throbbing late on Thursday.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2017)

I'm going to have to get my own breakfast today. I have given the chef the day off to ride his bike.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm going to have to get my own breakfast today. I have given the chef the day off to ride his bike.



I'm about to chuck a big sirloin steak in the pan to top off with a couple of runny fried eggs. Then I'm gonna ride my bike with your chef.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm going to have to get my own breakfast today. I have given the chef the day off to ride his bike.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> We are, aren't we.


It made me laugh!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2017)

Morning. It was a bit foggy when I first got up, but at least there was some bright sunshine. It has now clouded over a bit.

My son gave me a late Father's Day present yesterday. A boxed set of the Detectorists DVDs. Should keep me amused for a while.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2017)

I'm sat in the Victorian TeaRooms on the BattleField line at Shackerstone, its been a damp ride.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2017)

Raspberry Gin and Cherry Gin now fermenting. 

I'm not sure about the cherry Gin as the cherries once defrosted didn't taste anywhere as good as they did before freezing. Never made it before so it's a trial.

I have now run out of Gin for making fruit Gin.


----------



## Oxo (23 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have now run out of Gin for making fruit Gin.


That is totally unforgivable.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2017)

The first 4 bottles


----------



## Katherine (23 Jul 2017)

I turned my alarm and went back to sleep and woke up again at 8 O'clock! Just made it to lead the ride - whoops. Much sunnier than forecasted.Some rather lovely hazlenut and chocolate coisant on special at the farm cafe stop. No more club rides for a while and a rather busy few weeks ahead with my son's wedding, visiting family and a holiday in Cornwall all to look forward to / get stressed about. Trial run cake made and waiting for approval.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2017)

Just checked on my secret sloe bushes. They are coming on nicely. I reckon another 2-3 weeks of this fab weather and they should be ready.


----------



## midlife (23 Jul 2017)

When I was young I thought sloe gin was gin made very slowly lol


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Will they be safe from FF or Hops when she visits?


I will have picked them before her next visit.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2017)

midlife said:


> When I was young I thought sloe gin was gin made very slowly lol


Well it is but it's just not drunk very slowly


----------



## Ratchet Cat (23 Jul 2017)

I am making blackcurrant wine.
Rhubarb wine is next.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2017)

Some inconsiderate person has parked their car across the entrance to our estate and is causing mayhem.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2017)

midlife said:


> When I was young I thought sloe gin was gin made very slowly lol


I think it might make you slow if you have too much.


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Jul 2017)

Today, I bought a new kettle.


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The first 4 bottles
> 
> View attachment 363684


Looks grand! ( Subject to a North Kent tasting, of course!)

What's the seaweed for?


----------



## Threevok (23 Jul 2017)

Gave the 30/21 ratio a good testing in the mud

On the way back I ran into my local Councillor - also on a bike

He gets my vote


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Jul 2017)

User said:


> At a wild guess, seaweed gin.


Agh! To have such insight!


----------



## potsy (23 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Heed the elf's wisdom.....as someone famous once said.


Keith Chegwin?


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just checked on my secret sloe bushes. They are coming on nicely. I reckon another 2-3 weeks of this fab weather and they should be ready.



As you go out the back of Worth and cross the train line towards the Ancient highway, at the beggining of the long narrow path between the hedges there were loads of sloes, is this your spot?. A couple of the people I was riding with on Thursday said they'd be back the next day to do some picking.


----------



## potsy (23 Jul 2017)

Tonight I am mainly drinking...


----------



## TVC (23 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Tonight I am mainly drinking...
> 
> View attachment 363786


A good East Midlands ale


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2017)

Clouds and stuff.


----------



## gbb (23 Jul 2017)

Backs gone .
It's been stiff and sore for months, so long you just get used to it although it drags you down .
Washing the car today....urghhhh, sudden spasms, that's it, it's gone.
Muscular the docs have always told me...ah well, no ride today, usually ok in a day or so.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2017)

gbb said:


> Backs gone .
> It's been stiff and sore for months, so long you just get used to it although it drags you down .
> Washing the car today....urghhhh, sudden spasms, that's it, it's gone.
> Muscular the docs have always told me...ah well, no ride today, usually ok in a day or so.


Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## potsy (23 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A good East Midlands ale


I only bought it because of the name, think I'll stick to my usual after they are gone.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jul 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> As you go out the back of Worth and cross the train line towards the Ancient highway, at the beggining of the long narrow path between the hedges there were loads of sloes, is this your spot?. A couple of the people I was riding with on Thursday said they'd be back the next day to do some picking.


No but thanks for flagging that spot up. They are not quite ready yet, they should wait for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2017)

There is quite a pretty sky this evening.


----------



## potsy (23 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4891713, member: 9609"]seen an osprey here last week, so went back today and spent 4 hours in the rain- didn't get tp see it 
now if that isn't mundane news I don't know what is
View attachment 363811
[/QUOTE]
I saw one on Friday, through a telescope anyway


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Raspberry Gin and Cherry Gin now fermenting.


Is fermenting a new way of saying digesting?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2017)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 363829


These chops, are they lamb or pork?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jul 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> These chops, are they lamb or pork?




Karate?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2017)

I couldn't find Your Day's Wildlife so I'll bore you with mine. I just popped out of the back door, I could see a large ish blob near the base of the bird feeder and as my eyes got used to the light I could see that it was an adult Hedgehog and next to it was another smaller dark shape which was the youngster. I watched them for a while eating what was on the ground . I had sprinkled some meal worms out there earlier. 
Schrodie came up time to see what I was doing . He heard something behind the bins and went to have a look. I think there might have been a Frog in the shrubbery croaking.
Another adult Hedgehog rushed out from behind my garage and joined the pair already feeding. A lot of snorting took place and the little one ran for cover. The snorting continued with a bit of barging and then one of the Hedgehogs ran off. The last one remained for a while before disappearing off in a different direction.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2017)

gbb said:


> Backs gone .
> It's been stiff and sore for months, so long you just get used to it although it drags you down .
> Washing the car today....urghhhh, sudden spasms, that's it, it's gone.
> Muscular the docs have always told me...ah well, no ride today, usually ok in a day or so.



Ouch!  Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 363829



If they were here, they'd get threatened with pastry


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2017)

After last night's shenanigans in Tesco, had much better luck today despite the fact that it was absolutely heaving in there. Made an absolute killing on the fruit thanks to the bad weather - got job lots of each of mangoes, rhubarb, oranges, cherries, peaches, strawberries, nectarines and apricots. I see preserve making on the horizon, especially my signature mango & nectarine jam.  Managed to pick up a few other bits for me and some sausages and cakes for my neighbour as well. 

Couldn't believe that Big Hair had the gumption to turn up today after dumping an entire crate of pork loin steaks and rib racks into her trolley last night. Really, the woman has no shame...  

Best buys of the day were boxes of 6 mangoes at 40p a box and Cathedral City mature cheddar at 10p a pack.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> These chops, are they lamb or pork?


I think they are talking about a chippy chippy chopper with a big black block.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jul 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is fermenting a new way of saying digesting?


Does Gin digest or ferment? No yeast added but I did add 50g of sugar.

Digestion will certainly take place at Xmas though


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jul 2017)

I can recommend a very good physio @gbb


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2017)

It's grey and cloudy here.


----------



## Oxo (24 Jul 2017)

User said:


> It wouldn't have been mundane, had you seen it.


Then it would have been off topic.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2017)

Since my wife changed the wild bird seed to some cheap seed we now have birds queueing up on the feeder.

In Hedgehog news I think that out of the four that I have seen there is one female, one baby, one large adult male and a young medium size male. The Hedgehog that was doing the bulldozing the other night tried it on the baby last night for a while before giving up. I think that he is probably a young male.
The baby came back for another feed later.


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2017)

I am happy to think the frogs must have found a new pond somewhere locally after next door filled theirs in because I saw a froglet when I was weeding yesterday.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2017)

It's cold and wet here.

I am having a pork and apple burger for lunch.

The cats don't want to go out.


----------



## potsy (24 Jul 2017)

I just saw a kid with a shopping bag, 'Dad' in pursuit followed by some staff from a local shop.
'Dad' turns round and threatens staff whilst he tells kid to 'keep going' presumably with the loot 

Anyway they found them hiding round the corner and retrieved the goods, I may have snitched as to where they were


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2017)

Blimey @potsy ! 

Kudos to you and your sense of what is right.  Many would have turned a blind eye. I shall raise a  in your honour.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> I just saw a kid with a shopping bag, 'Dad' in pursuit followed by some staff from a local shop.
> 'Dad' turns round and threatens staff whilst he tells kid to 'keep going' presumably with the loot
> 
> Anyway they found them hiding round the corner and retrieved the goods, I may have snitched as to where they were


I hope they end-up doing Bird....


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jul 2017)

Katherine said:


> I am happy to think the frogs must have found a new pond somewhere locally after next door filled theirs in because I saw a froglet when I was weeding yesterday.



My folks have the worlds smallist pond, just a washing up bowl sunk into the earth, even that is enough for a couple of frogs.


----------



## potsy (24 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Blimey @potsy !
> 
> Kudos to you and your sense of what is right.  Many would have turned a blind eye. I shall raise a  in your honour.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> I just saw a kid with a shopping bag, 'Dad' in pursuit followed by some staff from a local shop.
> 'Dad' turns round and threatens staff whilst he tells kid to 'keep going' presumably with the loot
> 
> Anyway they found them hiding round the corner and retrieved the goods, I may have snitched as to where they were



Mancland lad. 'nuff said.


----------



## potsy (24 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> As we speak @Hill Wimp is on her way up to Manc with your deputy badge


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2017)

I wasn't attacked by a shark yesterday.


----------



## TVC (24 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> As we speak @Hill Wimp is on her way up to Manc with your deputy badge


Given comments on other threads, I don't think she is coming up to give him a promotion


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Given comments on other threads, I don't think she is coming up to give him a promotion


I reckon his Goose is well and truly cooked....


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I reckon his Goose is well and truly cooked....


Where is she planning on pinning his badge though.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Where is she planning on pinning his badge though.


I can't think there will be much left to pin anything on!


----------



## potsy (24 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Given comments on other threads, I don't think she is coming up to give him a promotion


My account was hacked, as you well know


----------



## TVC (24 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> My account was hacked, as you well know


Tell the Jury.


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2017)

After a morning catching up with the housework I've spent most of the afternoon removing the old mouldy sealant from the shower, after tea I'm going to reseal it with some nice new white sealant.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> After a morning catching up with the housework I've spent most of the afternoon removing the old mouldy sealant from the shower, after tea I'm going to reseal it with some nice new white sealant.


Make sure everything is absolutely 'bone dry' or the sealant won't stick.


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Make sure everything is absolutely 'bone dry' or the sealant won't stick.



I know, thats why I'm leaving it till after tea.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2017)

It's such a miserable day. I have given up on proper clothes and changed into a onesie.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jul 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I wasn't attacked by a shark yesterday.



Pheeew, thats a load off.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Did you stay on dry land?


I was swimming right in his back yard.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2017)

32c on Costa del Sol. Getting a bit sick of the heat as I've been rough today. 

I believe it's nice and cool and wet at home ?


----------



## potsy (24 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> 32c on Costa del Sol. Getting a bit sick of the heat as I've been rough today.
> 
> I believe it's nice and cool and wet at home ?


Dry and sunny here, believe the southern lot have had 'our' weather


----------



## TVC (24 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Dry and sunny here, believe the southern lot have had 'our' weather


I'll put that right, guess where I'm going tomorrow.


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2017)

Well done @potsy


----------



## Drago (24 Jul 2017)

Just nipped across the road to see the lady Alsatian's puppies. Relieved to see none of them are Labrador yellow!


----------



## TVC (24 Jul 2017)

A couple of the locals we met on holiday.


----------



## potsy (24 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'll put that right, guess where I'm going tomorrow.


OMG just posting that has made the sky here turn black


----------



## Hitchington (24 Jul 2017)

Breaking news just in... Aasdfsdfasdfsdfsadfsa


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (24 Jul 2017)

Trying rather unsuccessfully to pair a Bluetooth speaker to a Windows 10 laptop.
It's works perfectly on my Android hardware.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I wasn't attacked by a shark yesterday.


Nor was I.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A couple of the locals we met on holiday.
> 
> View attachment 363968
> View attachment 363969
> View attachment 363970


Clearly having a whale of a time until you lot turned up whereapon they got the right hump...


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jul 2017)

Real or fake?


http://www.msn.com/en-gb/video/watch/the-flying-nun-bicycle-version/vi-AAoyIT9?ocid=OIE9HP


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2017)

The flush on the toilet has broken.

It's an easy fix, but a real PITA nonetheless. Bucket flush being employed until I get replacement part.


----------



## postman (24 Jul 2017)

Postman has packed his bag.Well Mrs Postman has.Postman going to Hunmanby tomorrow for a short visit while Friday to see his old Postman mate Ernie who is 84.Swollen leg or no swollen leg i'm off.I think Mrs Postman is looking forward to three days on her own.See you all Friday night,behave yourselves while i am away.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2017)

£1.29 part from Screwfix should do the job. It's the plastic bit that connects the lever to the c-clip on the mechanism.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Jul 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I just ordered a few photos from some of the professional photographers that wait for cyclists on their ascent up well known climbs. I ordered a few each from my recent climbs (late June / early July) up Stelvio, Galibier, Alpe d'Huez and Tourmalet.
> View attachment 363410


I just downloaded the Stelvio photos I ordered, and they're quite nice (and very high-res). That's 2 orders completed, and 2 to go.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> 32c on Costa del Sol. Getting a bit sick of the heat as I've been rough today.
> 
> I believe it's nice and cool and wet at home ?


Warm and sunny in Bristol.... it was only London and the east that was damp, and I gather Scotland was glorious!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2017)

Katherine said:


> I am happy to think the frogs must have found a new pond somewhere locally after next door filled theirs in because I saw a froglet when I was weeding yesterday.


We used to have some frogs that lived in an old plastic washing up bowl that was burried in the ground filled with water and a few stones.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2017)

I'm back on the tiles later.


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 364099
> View attachment 364100
> 
> 
> Oi @potsy - what's this? I can't find it in the Potsy Guidebook of English Birds.


You need the Scottish edition to find that


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 364099
> View attachment 364100
> 
> 
> Oi @potsy - what's this? I can't find it in the Potsy Guidebook of English Birds.



Ha, some dog that is, I mean where are the front legs.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2017)

With the kids now off school my Tuesday morning Yoga has switched to the evening leaving me with a spare morning. I'm sat in Harveys Coffee Cabin at Twycross with toast and coffee.


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2017)

It is drizzling here.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It is drizzling here.


Mancland?


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2017)

No drizzle here yet, there was a sprinkling of peanuts earlier as the squirrels destroyed the second feeder this week


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 364099
> View attachment 364100
> 
> 
> Oi @potsy - what's this? I can't find it in the Potsy Guidebook of English Birds.


Reminds me of one of my Dad's friends in my youth, he kept peafowl.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2017)

User said:


> It is said that people come to resemble their pets.


He was a skinny fellow, with a long neck, but perhaps people select pets that resemble themselves.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2017)

It is bright sunshine and quite warm here. I went up to my pond earlier and saw two Flagondries flying along busy at it.


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Mancland?


Yep.


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yep.


Have you applied your factor 50?


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Have you applied your factor 50?


I am sitting outside the factory eating lunch. You know where to find me.


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am sitting outside the factory eating lunch. You know where to find me.


No I don't


----------



## Threevok (25 Jul 2017)

Supervisor has the day off - to take his wife to the Royal Welsh Show

Currently wondering if she'll get Best in Show


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2017)

Cool and damp here today.

Screwfix are out of stock on the part I need to fix the toilet. I need to go back tomorrow.

I am about to have a lunch that consists of random leftovers.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jul 2017)

Phew its hot out there....

Though first thing this morning felt slightly Autumnal


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2017)

summerdays said:


> Phew its hot out there....
> 
> Though first thing this morning felt slightly Autumnal



Yes it was warmer than I thought it was this morning, I ended up over dressed on my ride this morning.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Home....
> 
> View attachment 363268


I recognise that bar


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> 32c on Costa del Sol. Getting a bit sick of the heat as I've been rough today.
> 
> I believe it's nice and cool and wet at home ?


Have you got any sharks over there?


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just checked on my secret sloe bushes. They are coming on nicely. I reckon another 2-3 weeks of this fab weather and they should be ready.


Mine have been subjected to a slashing attack by the local farmer


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think it might make you slow if you have too much.


It makes her pedal faster


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think they are talking about a chippy chippy chopper with a big black block.


A short sharp shock is always the outcome


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Have you got any sharks over there?



Not seen any yet.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2017)

Pleased to report my 29 euro emergency glasses (having lost the others in a big wave) from Fuengirola are fine and my prescription hasnt changed (thanks his lucky God's I ordered some glasses on line 5 years ago, prescription was still stored). The reason I can't see so well at home is too many hours in front of a screen at work. 

Hmm give up work ?


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yep.


Sunny here in Leicester, just had to water the garden.


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2017)

Yesterday didn't feel mundane at the time. Mrs MY got stuck in No1 son's bathroom 'cos the latch had disintegrated. At said son's suggestion we tried to open it using a credit card and were successful. However, it isn't as easy as they make it look in films.


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Sunny here in Leicester, just had to water the garden.


Be careful, the skies are turning blue here, he must be on the M6 now


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Mine have been subjected to a slashing attack by the local farmer



Bummer...

You'd be welcome to mine as I have several sloe bushes in my hedge, but just gone to look and the crop isn't worth picking. I've got a reasonable crop of bullaces though if you fancy.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2017)

My 32p rack of pork ribs is slowly simmering away in the crock pot. Marinated it overnight in a mix of soy, garlic oil, garlic and five spice. Will finish them in a hot oven after I've glazed with some hoisin sauce.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Bummer...
> 
> You'd be welcome to mine as I have several sloe bushes in my hedge, but just gone to look and the crop isn't worth picking. I've got a reasonable crop of bullaces though if you fancy.


Are they any good in gin?
(if I can't find an alternative sloe supply, I may take you up on the offer  )


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Are they any good in gin?
> (if I can't find an alternative sloe supply, I may take you up on the offer  )



That I can't tell you, because I'm teetotal 

But I do know that they're not as sour as sloes but that they're more sour than a standard plum. They do make a reasonable if very sharp preserve. I sometimes mix a few of them in with ordinary Vics when making jam.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> My account was hacked, as you well know


I have yet to find the offending post. Some of us are trying to save the world you know !


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have yet to find the offending post. Some of us are trying to save the world you know !


I'm hoping summerdays has deleted it by now


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> I'm hoping summerdays has deleted it by now


I'll find it eventually


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2017)

summerdays said:


> Warm and sunny in Bristol.... it was only London and the east that was damp, and I gather Scotland was glorious!



I will say I found Cheshire mostly overcast after the rain.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2017)

I watched a programme about King Tut last night, and thought that the room which stored his possessions looked like the inside of a modern garage except that it didn't have many bicycles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> A short sharp shock is always the outcome


Beats a pestilential prison.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2017)

Sloe berries are fantastic in gin.


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'd be happy to help shop @potsy.


Sherlock doesn't need your Help!!


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> Not seen any yet.


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> Not seen any yet.


You might do now you can see again


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The end justifies the means.


The suspense is killing me, she's got to find it soon.


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2017)

Computer hacking crime takes a lot of investigation


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Jul 2017)

Revenge is a dish best served cold.

Just sayin


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Revenge is a dish best served cold.
> 
> Just sayin


You found TVC's post now, Sherlock?


----------



## gaijintendo (25 Jul 2017)

I like Clancy's Nuts, and Jacob's Crinkleys. What can I say, I enjoy a salty treat!


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> You found TVC's post now, Sherlock?


She said *cold*, not on a plank or a flagstone.


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> You found TVC's post now, Sherlock?


You know how Trump bangs on about Crooked Hillary to try to distract from his crimes? Well now I know how Mrs Clinton feels.


----------



## potsy (25 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You are soooooooooooooo in trouble now. I'd pretend that @The Velvet Curtain hacked your account





The Velvet Curtain said:


> You know how Trump bangs on about Crooked Hillary to try to distract from his crimes? Well now I know how Mrs Clinton feels.



I was only following the advice of my legal team


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> My 32p rack of pork ribs is slowly simmering away in the crock pot. Marinated it overnight in a mix of soy, garlic oil, garlic and five spice. Will finish them in a hot oven after I've glazed with some hoisin sauce.



Maaaaan, they were lush!  Meat just fell off the bone. Used the cooking juices to make my glaze - reduced it right down, added a dollop of hoisin and a dollop of golden syrup. Still got enough for a sandwich.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sloe berries are fantastic in gin.



Apparently so.  But a shortage of sloes is why I suggested bullaces. I have a good crop and they're nearly ripe.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> I was only following the advice of my legal team


I hope they're working 'Pro Bono'


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Jul 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I just ordered a few photos from some of the professional photographers that wait for cyclists on their ascent up well known climbs. I ordered a few each from my recent climbs (late June / early July) up Stelvio, Galibier, Alpe d'Huez and Tourmalet.
> View attachment 363410


The last 2 photo orders were emailed to me yesterday evening, so now I have all of them.


----------



## TVC (25 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I hope they're working 'Pro Bono'


I don't think Rocky likes U2.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I don't think Rocky likes U2.


I'd heard neither of them ride bikes that much these days.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Beats a pestilential prison.


True. Although it may help avoid the terrifying daughter in law elect


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I watched a programme about King Tut last night, and thought that the room which stored his possessions looked like the inside of a modern garage except that it didn't have many bicycles.



Yes I watched that, had me wondering, are there more chambers, whats in them and will they ever open them up. We visited the Valley Of The Kings a few years ago, amazing place.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2017)

I am about to make myself a


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2017)

I think some people spoil their cats.

View: https://youtu.be/zGcYabz3hYg


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2017)

Its time for bed I recon, I've had a busy day, cycling this morning, tidying the bathroom this afternoon, yoga and a visit to my Brother In Law tonight, I'm knackered, good night all.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I think some people spoil their cats.



Guilty as charged.  

Nothing quite as posh as that though, but I'm used to being stared at while I'm cooking. Or eating. Often like so...


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Guilty as charged.
> 
> Nothing quite as posh as that though, but I'm used to being stared at while I'm cooking. Or eating. Often like so...
> 
> View attachment 364260


I get that a lot, we had Salmon last night with a Parsley sauce, the plates were polished clean this morning when I came to wash up.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2017)

I factor in the girls' share when I buy stuff. 

They were rather taken by the maple-glazed ham off the Tesco deli counter that I acquired last week.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> I factor in the girls' share when I buy stuff.
> 
> They were rather taken by the maple-glazed ham off the Tesco deli counter that I acquired last week.


Smokey is the 'Ham Fiend' at ours, she growls at the other cats when she's got a bit. Merlin is partial to cheese and all of them love it when I'm 'picking' a Chicken carcase for Pie filling'

2 of my previous Cats were weird though, Kissa loved Kidney Beans from a Chilli and her son Tommi was mad on Spaghetti.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2017)

Poppy and Lexi are pretty catholic in their tastes - Poppy because she's been used to it from a kitten and Lexi because she's known what it is to be hungry. 

The three "killer" treats here are prawns, crab and scallops.  Both girls also like a bit of cheese. And they like their raw meals in the evening - they get whatever I can find for them on YS.

I once knew someone whose Siamese was partial to brussels sprouts...


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jul 2017)

Maz had a Cat that was partial to Cucumber, so much so that when her ex was growing some in the greenhouse he came in one day to proudly announce "it's really coming on now, almost Gherkin size" unfortunately he'd left the greenhouse door open in his excitement and by the time they went back out Emily had chewed the end off.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> True. Although it may help avoid the terrifying daughter in law elect


Bow, bow, to the daughter in law-elect!
Stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Maz had a Cat that was partial to Cucumber, so much so that when her ex was growing some in the greenhouse he came in one day to proudly announce "it's really coming on now, almost Gherkin size" unfortunately he'd left the greenhouse door open in his excitement and by the time they went back out Emily had chewed the end off.



ROFL!!!

Brilliant, just brilliant. 

Good to end the day on a giggle.  I'm off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Jul 2017)

Mundane news
I'm alive. This is news to me after 6 days in ICU in Canberra. I've double pneumonia and have spent the entire time to date incubated. The tubes finally came out this morning.
I still have no idea as to when I'll escape mind you. Hubby also has pneumonia as well.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jul 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Mundane news
> I'm alive. This is news to me after 6 days in ICU in Canberra. I've double pneumonia and have spent the entire time to date incubated. The tubes finally came out this morning.
> I still have no idea as to when I'll escape mind you. Hubby also has pneumonia as well.


Blimey!!! GWS. 

I thought being at Gatwick airport this morning was bad enough....


----------



## TVC (26 Jul 2017)

Good grief @SatNavSaysStraightOn hope you are better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> Yes I watched that, had me wondering, are there more chambers, whats in them and will they ever open them up. We visited the Valley Of The Kings a few years ago, amazing place.


I can't see why they couldn't drill a tiny hole, first of all to find out if there is a void behind and if so put a tiny fibre optic camera through to see what might be behind it.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2017)

It's raining!


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I can't see why they couldn't drill a tiny hole, first of all to find out if there is a void behind and if so put a tiny fibre optic camera through to see what might be behind it.



Probably the best option, if they then want to dismantle the wall it will be interesting to see how they do it without destroying the paintings.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It's raining!



It hasnt got to us yet.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Mundane news
> I'm alive. This is news to me after 6 days in ICU in Canberra. I've double pneumonia and have spent the entire time to date incubated. The tubes finally came out this morning.
> I still have no idea as to when I'll escape mind you. Hubby also has pneumonia as well.


I hope you both get better soon and will be able to leave the hospital. It is nasty in the way in which it gradually creeps up on you. 
As your hubby has it as well it seems as though it was caused by a nasty virus.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> It hasnt got to us yet.


I'll send you some if you wish?


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I'll send you some if you wish?



I'm sure it will get here soon enough.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Mundane news
> I'm alive. This is news to me after 6 days in ICU in Canberra. I've double pneumonia and have spent the entire time to date incubated. The tubes finally came out this morning.
> I still have no idea as to when I'll escape mind you. Hubby also has pneumonia as well.



best wishes that both of you are better soon.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Mundane news
> I'm alive. This is news to me after 6 days in ICU in Canberra. I've double pneumonia and have spent the entire time to date incubated. The tubes finally came out this morning.
> I still have no idea as to when I'll escape mind you. Hubby also has pneumonia as well.



Hope you both get well soon. 
How on earth have you both got pneumonia?


----------



## mybike (26 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bow, bow, to the daughter in law-elect!
> Stuff of nightmares.



I have a daughter in law who laughs at my jokes. It's so nice that someone does.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Jul 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Mundane news
> I'm alive. This is news to me after 6 days in ICU in Canberra. I've double pneumonia and have spent the entire time to date incubated. The tubes finally came out this morning.
> I still have no idea as to when I'll escape mind you. Hubby also has pneumonia as well.


That's great news that the tubes are out now. I hope you can both recover well. Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2017)

Coventry's now a tad damp, it looks like we will be driving to the club later and not walking.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jul 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Mundane news
> I'm alive. This is news to me after 6 days in ICU in Canberra. I've double pneumonia and have spent the entire time to date incubated. The tubes finally came out this morning
> I still have no idea as to when I'll escape mind you. Hubby also has pneumonia as well.


What the actual? What happened? Big hugs. GWS both.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jul 2017)

Thoughts are turning to our Irish road trip which starts Saturday.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jul 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Mundane news
> I'm alive. This is news to me after 6 days in ICU in Canberra. I've double pneumonia and have spent the entire time to date incubated. The tubes finally came out this morning.
> I still have no idea as to when I'll escape mind you. Hubby also has pneumonia as well.


 Jeezus

GWS both


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2017)

I just had a shock, I didn't realize that tomorrow was Thursday. I thought it was still days away.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2017)

I'm


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm


just getting, over here in the land of the whatever.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jul 2017)

@potsy is a bit quiet


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Jul 2017)

Thanks everyone. I don't know how we both got it. It's bacterial pneumonia I believe, being treated with IV antibiotics and oral ones as well. 

Hubby got away with single pneumonia. I ended up with double pneumonia and needing life support for 6 days. 
But the good news is that it looks like my stay in icu could be coming to an end! 



It's Christmas in July here or was yesterday. 

Right, I'm exhausted so I call it a day. I'll pick one at random!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2017)

GWS, @SatNavSaysStraightOn , and a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2017)

GWS @SatNavSaysStraightOn xxx


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2017)

It's raining here. 

I have the part to fix the toilet. 

There are meatballs in tomato sauce simmering in the crock pot. 

I am about to have lunch. Not sure what yet. Will see what's lurking in the fridge. But  is definitely on the menu.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jul 2017)




----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> I see hoppy has had her monthly bath
> 
> View attachment 360541


I've only just seen this 
..today... (ahem)


----------



## TVC (26 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've only just seen this


I think there is a queue, take a number and you will be called when it's your turn to batter him.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2017)

Am I after


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Al Murray has been chatting to a Tory minister and has some advice for @Fab Foodie
> 
> View attachment 364342
> 
> ...


Not another chicken war, please. The last one worked out poorly for both of us. (In the 60's, the Common market put tariffs and quotas on American chickens to preserve chicken growers in Europe, so we put tariffs on light utility vehicles from Europe. To this day.Still can't get a decent truck over here.(( Those that do are shipped over with windows and interiors, then removed))so few white vans.)


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2017)

The toilet is fixed. 

Just had a debate with my neighbour about some disappearing roads. He says they're there. I says they're not. And Ordnance Survey says they're not there - I have the latest 1:50000 sheet which I bought to help me plan rides. He's gone off to look for them.

There's £20 riding on this.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2017)

I've given the new bath a test drive, it seems to hold water but it's a bit on the short side.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> The toilet is fixed.
> 
> Just had a debate with my neighbour about some disappearing roads. He says they're there. I says they're not. And Ordnance Survey says they're not there - I have the latest 1:50000 sheet which I bought to help me plan rides. He's gone off to look for them.
> 
> There's £20 riding on this.


Have the £20 ready.


----------



## potsy (26 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've only just seen this


Blimey, so have I, the hacking scandal must have started much sooner than I first though, hey @User14044?


----------



## potsy (26 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Oi git face.


*cough, @hopless500 *cough

Senility is a terrible thing


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> *cough, @hopless500 *cough
> 
> Senility is a terrible thing


Oops


----------



## TVC (26 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Not me guv.....by the way, I'm Reg - I took over Rocky's account when he left in May.


I have noticed a marked improvement in the quality of posts.


----------



## TVC (26 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You deserve a big  for that


That's the Reg I know and love.


----------



## potsy (26 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Not me guv.....by the way, I'm Reg - I took over Rocky's account when he left in May.


Impossible, I have reg on ignore so wouldn't be able to see this post


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Have the £20 ready.



I've had some fun looking at online map archives. Somewhere between 1961 and 1975, the houses down there get pulled down, the two roads in question fall out of use and drop off the maps. The website I found (national library of scotland, of all places) lets you overlay old maps on the latest aerial photography - really quite cool, that.

When you do that, you can see where the roads used to be - it's a lot less apparent from street level. Now it's just bits of hedgerow between fields and the odd random tree where there was a garden or two back in the day. And what used to be loads of small fields are now just a few big ones. Reminds me of what they used to do on Time Team with Stuart Ainsworth.

My neighbour (he'll be 90 in October) has lived out here all his life, but when you look at the maps and compare it to what's currently there, I don't think even he realises how much this area has changed in recent years.


----------



## TVC (26 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Git face? Does that sound the sort of phrase Reggie might use?


If you laugh at his fedora then yes.


----------



## TVC (26 Jul 2017)

Actually, I've just located Rocky, I think he's well.


----------



## potsy (26 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Git face? Does that sound the sort of phrase Reggie might use?


Too polite?


----------



## potsy (26 Jul 2017)

User said:


> I would hesitate to suggest that he is anything other than polite.


Oh no, he's taken over Adrian's account too


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jul 2017)

I hit 'off' instead of 'snooze' on the clock radio this morning. Nearly disasterous


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Sounds perfect to me


Tomorrow is Saturday, so the alarm can do as it pleases - it will be ignored


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Jul 2017)

Autoplay videos have really ruined the internet. I was reading a news article just now, when a video, complete with really annoying soundtrack, started playing on the page. FFS, people, stop trying to force this cr#p onto your readers.


----------



## Katherine (27 Jul 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Mundane news
> I'm alive. This is news to me after 6 days in ICU in Canberra. I've double pneumonia and have spent the entire time to date incubated. The tubes finally came out this morning.
> I still have no idea as to when I'll escape mind you. Hubby also has pneumonia as well.





SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Thanks everyone. I don't know how we both got it. It's bacterial pneumonia I believe, being treated with IV antibiotics and oral ones as well.
> 
> Hubby got away with single pneumonia. I ended up with double pneumonia and needing life support for 6 days.
> But the good news is that it looks like my stay in icu could be coming to an end!
> ...



Yikes, glad you are getting better. Hope you are both well soon.


----------



## Katherine (27 Jul 2017)

Very hectic last few days. Shopping, baking cakes and driving down to Suffolk. 
I'll be a mother in law on Saturday! 
Just about to go and ice 6 cakes.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Jul 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Autoplay videos have really ruined the internet. I was reading a news article just now, when a video, complete with really annoying soundtrack, started playing on the page. FFS, people, stop trying to force this cr#p onto your readers.


Never mind: I just installed a video autoplay disabling plugin on my web browser, and it looks promising, so far.


----------



## potsy (27 Jul 2017)

I've just been sheared


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2017)

My ride this morning came to an early end in Netherwood lane. My first flat of the year, pulled over went in my saddlebag for my spare tube and tyre levers and the spare tube was missing, thought I'd patch it, but when I got the tube out it had failed at the site of an earlier puncture and had got a split in it, fortunately I'd got one of those big patches that don't normally get used in the kit so I managed to get that stuck on and holding air, but decided I didn't trust it enough to continue to the cafe and came straight back home. When I got home I found my spare tube on the shed floor.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jul 2017)




----------



## TVC (27 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 364513


I went to school with Barry Garden, I would never have thought he would be into such practices.


----------



## potsy (27 Jul 2017)

Turns out my 'waterproof' phone isn't quite as waterproof as I was hoping, still, it gives me the excuse I've been looking for to get a new one


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2017)

I am making mango and peach jam.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2017)

Arhh @potsy, there you are .


potsy said:


> I've just been sheared


And that's just the start


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> I've just been sheared



Is that why you are looking sheepish?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2017)

Mango and peach jam made and is now in jars. Had four jars and a dollop, the latter is in in a jam pot, so can have on hot buttered toast for brekkie.


----------



## TVC (27 Jul 2017)

I see @potsy is having a clear out.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jul 2017)

Yesterday I are a small packet of bacon frazzles, haven't had any in years and was looking forward to them, bland and disappointing


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Yesterday I are a small packet of bacon frazzles, haven't had any in years and was looking forward to them, bland and disappointing



Probably because the salt content is a lot lower than it used to be.


----------



## potsy (27 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I see @potsy is having a clear out.
> View attachment 364582





User14044mountain said:


> I think @potsy trying to buy one of these
> 
> View attachment 364583



@Hilly, they are bullying me again


----------



## potsy (27 Jul 2017)

Oops there really is a hilly


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Probably because the salt content is a lot lower than it used to be.



Didn't taste of bacon


----------



## TVC (27 Jul 2017)

We have a bonus midweek comedy night. Two comedians are presenting their individual one hour shows that they are taking to Edinburgh as a warm up. So off to the pub for two fully polished festival acts for £7 and some school night beer. Should be good.


----------



## Threevok (27 Jul 2017)

Passed a 57 Chevy Bel-Air on the way home - Gorgeous !!


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Didn't taste of bacon



Oh. That's no good.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Jul 2017)

It is boiling in Treviso, Italy. I am on way to CP2 of the Transcontinental Race. I dont envy the riders.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2017)

Cool and windy here. Was supposed to get a deluge today but nary a drop came this way.


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2017)

I can't find my nail scissors.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Jul 2017)

I'm still alive... 
And still in ICU but if they can find me a bed in a respiratory ward my 8 day stay in ICU will be over and the next stage can start. There's no talk of discharge though only talk that I was really very ill.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2017)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, @SatNavSaysStraightOn , or at least as speedy a recovery as prudence allows. (I knew Prudence in high school, but now she's working as a nurse.).


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jul 2017)

I applied for a parking permit. Life doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2017)

I've remembered to leave the butter out of the fridge tonight as I have some sponge cake filling to make this morning.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2017)

I can also say that if you are going to end up in ICU the best option does appear to be not to know it's happening!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> I can't find my nail scissors.


I do have a spare pair...


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2017)

It's Friday and I'm sooooo 

I haven't even the energy to slap @potsy .


----------



## Oxo (28 Jul 2017)

tyred said:


> I can't find my nail scissors.


Anyway, to cut a long story short.......


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Al Murray has been chatting to a Tory minister and has some advice for @Fab Foodie
> 
> View attachment 364342
> 
> ...


Well I for one don't want chlorine washed chickens either.... Torieswrongagain.com


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Actually, I've just located Rocky, I think he's well.
> 
> View attachment 364424


Was that in here?


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jul 2017)

Pasta Bolagnese in Bologna (slow food restaurant-fab!)......
For starters 34 month aged local prosciutto and thinly sliced pork cheek. Real melt in the mouth stuff :-)












Not a slate, wooden plank, shovel or ramekin in sight.


----------



## lutonloony (28 Jul 2017)

It appears that playing #2 stepson at squash yesterday might not have been such a good idea. The thighs are a little achy. I think conceding 30+ years to the whippersnapper is proving too much. I did whoop him though


----------



## hopless500 (28 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Cool and windy here. Was supposed to get a deluge today but nary a drop came this way.


We got a thunderstorm, torrential rain, hail and a rainbow all at the same time.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Pasta Bolagnese in Bologna (slow food restaurant-fab!)......
> For starters 34 month aged local prosciutto and thinly sliced pork cheek. Real melt in the mouth stuff :-)
> 
> View attachment 364670
> ...


On the subject of cheeks....observations around Bologna suggests that many young ladies have been washing their shorts on far too hot a wash.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jul 2017)

Whatever happened to our heat wave and long hot summer.. 
Back to normal it seems


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Pasta Bolagnese in Bologna (slow food restaurant-fab!)......
> For starters 34 month aged local prosciutto and thinly sliced pork cheek. Real melt in the mouth stuff :-)
> 
> View attachment 364670
> ...


----------



## Katherine (28 Jul 2017)

All cakes finished yesterday. Marquee arrives today. 
Lots of family time too. Last night our hosts provided a meal for some of their family and all of mine were there, it was so special to have everyone together. 
More family and friends arriving over the next 2 days.


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> On the subject of cheeks....observations around Bologna suggests that many young ladies have been washing their shorts on far too hot a wash.


[dirty old letch mode=on] Photo or it didn't happen [dirty old letch mode=off]


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2017)

Morning I'm looking at the world from a different perspective. I'm in Yorkshire.
There weren't half some down pours on the way up here with some lovely sunshine and blue skies in between. People are making plans to do things.
In other news I've just noticed that one of my socks has had a software update.
It now has a version of Windows.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I applied for a parking permit. Life doesn't get much better than that.


Getting one might be better.


----------



## Threevok (28 Jul 2017)

As the women at the office (who eats crisps on the outside of her head) enjoys a packet of Quavers, my thoughts turn to weekend chores and excuses not to do them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Pasta Bolagnese in Bologna (slow food restaurant-fab!)......
> For starters 34 month aged local prosciutto and thinly sliced pork cheek. Real melt in the mouth stuff :-)
> 
> View attachment 364670
> ...


They serve food on what, then? I love hog jowls and ham as well.


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I hit 'off' instead of 'snooze' on the clock radio this morning. Nearly disasterous



I always hit off.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jul 2017)




----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I love Bologna.....have you been up those steps-thingies yet? They are good for working up a bigly thirst and appetite.


Nope, just time for good nosh and a mooch around....


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Pasta Bolagnese in Bologna (slow food restaurant-fab!)......
> For starters 34 month aged local prosciutto and thinly sliced pork cheek. Real melt in the mouth stuff :-)
> 
> View attachment 364670
> ...



Oooooooooo, that looks good!!!


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2017)

Not feeling particularly chipper. Having a plumpitty day today.


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 364707


Sounds about right for Stockland


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Not feeling particularly chipper. Having a plumpitty day today.



That sounds like you are plumping the cushions in preparation for you and the girls to relax all day. 

In sharp contrast, today I am defrosting the freezer, and sorting my kitchen drawers out. 

Earlier this week, Tasha had to visit the Vet. She was continuing to lose weight and not eating properly. The vet said she may have an infected tooth. She was given antibiotics via injection, and must see him again in four weeks. Already she looks a bit brighter. I expect it may take some time for the pain of an infected tooty-peg to subside. Then she may need to have the tooth removed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oooooooooo, that looks good!!!


Twas very good, all local products, traditional fayre and part of the 'slow-food' movement.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> That sounds like you are plumping the cushions in preparation for you and the girls to relax all day.
> 
> In sharp contrast, today I am defrosting the freezer, and sorting my kitchen drawers out.
> 
> Earlier this week, Tasha had to visit the Vet. She was continuing to lose weight and not eating properly. The vet said she may have an infected tooth. She was given antibiotics via injection, and must see him again in four weeks. Already she looks a bit brighter. I expect it may take some time for the pain of an infected tooty-peg to subside. Then she may need to have the tooth removed.



Not quite, but a few time-outs with paracetamol, a hot water bottle and chocolate have been required in order to retain functionality.

I have still managed to do the laundry, put away the tools I took out to fix the porcelain throne, stake up the gladioli that have been blown over in the wind and clean and oil my bike.  At least I don't need to cook tonight as there are enough things in the fridge that need using up - it will mean a rather random if tasty plate of food.

Awh, poor Tasha. Do give her a gentle headrub from me and the girls xxx


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Not quite, but a few time-outs with paracetamol, a hot water bottle and chocolate have been required in order to retain functionality.
> 
> I have still managed to do the laundry, put away the tools I took out to fix the porcelain throne, stake up the gladioli that have been blown over in the wind and clean and oil my bike.  At least I don't need to cook tonight as there are enough things in the fridge that need using up - it will mean a rather random if tasty plate of food.
> 
> Awh, poor Tasha. Do give her a gentle headrub from me and the girls xxx


You need something to cheer you up,


View: https://youtu.be/BMNwrrFTO7A


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Twas very good, all local products, traditional fayre and part of the 'slow-food' movement.



Mmmmm, that sort of thing is right up my street.  Especially the cured meats.


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Twas very good, all local products, traditional fayre and part of the 'slow-food' movement.


So you didn't dollop mac'n'cheese on it and ram it in a bun then?


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> You need something to cheer you up,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/BMNwrrFTO7A




Thanks 

I love Simon's Cat - always good for a giggle.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2017)

In other news, I have discovered why Poppy suddenly became obsessed with one of the rugs in the dining room.

Underneath it, there was a very dead, very flat, very desiccated mouse. 

Thanks girls.


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2017)

Well today has been very Manc (y) 

First post from my new phone, it is made of gold and everythink


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> That sounds like you are plumping the cushions in preparation for you and the girls to relax all day.
> 
> In sharp contrast, today I am defrosting the freezer, and sorting my kitchen drawers out.
> 
> Earlier this week, Tasha had to visit the Vet. She was continuing to lose weight and not eating properly. The vet said she may have an infected tooth. She was given antibiotics via injection, and must see him again in four weeks. Already she looks a bit brighter. I expect it may take some time for the pain of an infected tooty-peg to subside. Then she may need to have the tooth removed.



 Tasha


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So you didn't dollop mac'n'cheese on it and ram it in a bun then?


Of course not....it was my evening off....


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2017)

My washing machine has just eaten ten pairs of new kniickers!


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2017)

I spose I could use all the elastic and sew some new ones.


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2017)

Placeholder for inappropriate joke about the size of Wol's undercrackers.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> My washing machine has just eaten ten pairs of new kniickers!


You must be gusseted.
Still, these thongs happen....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Placeholder for inappropriate joke about the size of Wol's undercrackers.


Mahoosive arse curtains?


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> I spose I could use all the elastic and sew some new ones.


Crochet some....


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2017)




----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mahoosive arse curtains?


That's my brother's name.


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2017)

I'm staying out of this one


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's Friday and I'm sooooo
> 
> I haven't even the energy to slap @potsy .





potsy said:


> I'm staying out of this one



A wise decision, Potsy!

Hill Wimp hasn't got the energy to slap you, but I have.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jul 2017)

To be fair, I'd be happy to be able to get 10prs of pants in the washing machine....


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2017)

We went to Cannon Hall earlier this afternoon, that is SIL+ Hubby and wifey and me. We went for a wander around the house / museum and saw some fine china and glassware. I quite liked the paintings by Evelyn de Morgan which were highly detailed, painted in the style of the Pre-approval Raphaelite Brotherhood.
I left the auto - krekt bit in as it made me chuckle.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> A wise decision, Potsy!
> 
> Hill Wimp hasn't got the energy to slap you, but I have.


Just don't bend down to reach him when you do.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> My washing machine has just eaten ten pairs of new kniickers!



Ooops.

A trip required to worship at the shrine of the patron saint of underwear, then?


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2017)

Yes, but it will be a virtual visit to John Lewis or House of Fraser, methinks.

They were cotton and must have disintegrated in the wash for some reason. I cannot return them as they were from British Home Stores.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> They were cotton and must have disintegrated in the wash for some reason. I cannot return them as they were from British Home Stores.



Nuff said...


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, but it will be a virtual visit to John Lewis or House of Fraser, methinks.
> 
> They were cotton and must have disintegrated in the wash for some reason. I cannot return them as they were from British Home Stores.


Were they from the 'edible' range perchance.


----------



## Oxo (28 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That's my brother's name.


Bet the two of you were a right pair when you were together.


----------



## TVC (28 Jul 2017)

Oxo said:


> Bet the two of you were a right pair when you were together.


I won't be drawn on that one.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I won't be drawn on that one.


Neither will your sister Annette.


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I do have a spare pair...



But do you have them handy?


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2017)

Enjoying a late night  before bed.

I might have had a lemon curd muffin with it too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I won't be drawn on that one.


T'would be sheer madness!


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jul 2017)

A tiny spider, about 5mm in diameter, has set up a larder of trapped dead flies in the sash lock of our kitchen window.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2017)

Today I will mostly be in France. I will be arriving on a very fast train with a poorly @Fab Foodie .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Today I will mostly be in France. I will be arriving on a very fast train with a poorly @Fab Foodie .


Oh dear! I hope proper poorly fab foodie gets better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2017)

Morning, there is sight brunshine out there at the moment.

Well from here there is.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Today I will mostly be in France. I will be arriving on a very fast train with a poorly @Fab Foodie .



GWS @Fab Foodie


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jul 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> GWS @Fab Foodie


I'm managing :-)


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm managing :-)



Was it the food...?


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jul 2017)

What a lovely morning..pity ive got to drive to MK


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jul 2017)

meta lon said:


> What a lovely morning..pity ive got to drive to MK



Nobody should ever _have to drive to MK._


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2017)

There is a Greenfinch sat on a wire outside at the moment making a sound like somebody running their thumbnail along the teeth of a plastic comb.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jul 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Was it the food...?


No? Just a stinking cold, not yet Man-flu though....


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2017)

Fabbers has man flu. Too much dolce vita in Italy this week I think


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> No? Just a stinking cold, not yet *Man-flu* though....



Fingers crossed..there's No known cure.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> No? Just a stinking cold, not yet Man-flu though....


I prescribe liberal amounts of Pastis to alleviate the symptoms.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Jul 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, but it will be a virtual visit to John Lewis or House of Fraser, methinks.
> 
> They were cotton and must have disintegrated in the wash for some reason. I cannot return them as they were from British Home Stores.



I am an M&S knickers girl.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Today I will mostly be in France. I will be arriving on a very fast train with a poorly @Fab Foodie .




Feeling much better after a decent breakfast on the train....


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have a great day.
> 
> GWS @Fab Foodie - don't forget Gravel is now a fully qualified doctor and would be happy to perform any surgery that's needed with his old Swiss Army knife (for the price of a few beers)



Gravel  . You and Mrs RM must be so proud or worried


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Feeling much better after a decent breakfast on the train....
> 
> View attachment 364857



 gws


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I am an M&S knickers girl.


Aren't we all?


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2017)




----------



## midlife (29 Jul 2017)

Tesco value hay is better than the stuff you get from Pets at Home


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jul 2017)

I can't decide whether to put some false tan on or not? I know it goes well with my pink cycling jersey, so maybe i will.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Start a poll........



I'm very indecisive today. I wouldn't be able to decide whether or not to start one.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jul 2017)

I can't decide whether to have a light pre-ride meal of scrambled eggs on fried bread or just another cup of coffee before setting off?


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have a great day.
> 
> GWS @Fab Foodie - don't forget Gravel is now a fully qualified doctor and would be happy to perform any surgery that's needed with his old Swiss Army knife (for the price of a few beers)


Congrats to Gravel!!!!


----------



## TVC (29 Jul 2017)

So today I got up early, made my darling wife tea to drink in bed. I went grocery shopping, cleaned the cooker, cleaned the bathroom and now I am about to cook stuffed mushrooms. 

That's possibly enough 'adulting' for today.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2017)




----------



## TVC (29 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 364888


That's not going to end well.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So today I got up early, made my darling wife tea to drink in bed. I went grocery shopping, cleaned the cooker, cleaned the bathroom and now I am about to cook stuffed mushrooms.
> 
> That's possibly enough 'adulting' for today.


Life's too short to stuff a mushroom.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2017)

Portabellos as a bun.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2017)

@slowmotion 


It's all downhill in France.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jul 2017)




----------



## TVC (29 Jul 2017)

What's the big man eating? I see the French have done their usual thing with your meal, cook something then slap some ham on top


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @slowmotion
> 
> 
> It's all downhill in France.
> ...


Nom d'une pipe!


----------



## TVC (29 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 364891


Lawlessness and antisocial behavior is rife, I say bring back National Service.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> What's the big man eating? I see the French have done their usual thing with your meal, cook something then slap some ham on top


Nothing special. Wholly underwhelming.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @slowmotion
> 
> 
> It's all downhill in France.
> ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> What's the big man eating? I see the French have done their usual thing with your meal, cook something then slap some ham on top



Choucroute...
Gammon, belly pork, knack and frankfurter sausage on a bed of sauerkraut and waxy new spuds :-)


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Choucroute...
> Gammon, belly pork, knack and frankfurter sausage on a bed of sauerkraut and waxy new spuds :-)


That sounds more German than French, you and Hils didn't doze off on the train by any chance.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2017)

Poppy has just brought me a shrew and let it go in the dining room.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Choucroute...
> Gammon, belly pork, knack and frankfurter sausage on a bed of sauerkraut and waxy new spuds :-)



Ooooooo, une choucroute garni!!! Nom nom nom!!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> That sounds more German than French, you and Hils didn't doze off on the train by any chance.


The day is still young ;-)


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jul 2017)

User13710 said:


> The paperwork about returns says, "Always use a sturdy box. Pack the contents well with plenty of padding to keep it safe ...". The cheek of it.


I thought it was an 'Aero' disc wheel.


----------



## potsy (29 Jul 2017)

User13710 said:


> The paperwork about returns says, "Always use a sturdy box. Pack the contents well with plenty of padding to keep it safe ...". The cheek of it.


Ha ha, there was about 10x the packaging on a £4 garden sieve I bought a few weeks ago, must have lost money on that sale


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> This was the packaging for the Prof's new desk lamp (on the left). It was unbelievable
> 
> View attachment 364910


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2017)

I am cleaning out all the rubbish and unwanted junk that I have accumulated over the last 25 years in my old shed as I decant the stuff I want into my new, bigger man cave. Much more room for the bikes is one of the bonuses.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 364874










(I shall be drinking this in a week's time  )


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jul 2017)

New mad shoes.
I love 'em, Mr Hop hates 'em... I care not


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 364888



Wait for me!!


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2017)

We've had a pleasant afternoon, drove down to Long Marston, and we had lunch in Ivy's Vintage Tearoom and a wander round the Barn Antiques Centre.

http://www.ivysvintagetearoom.co.uk/

http://www.antiques-atlas.com/barnantiquescentre/


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


>


I had an SD card delivered by courier which is on a par I think!


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jul 2017)

Chinese is on the cards. It's a hike back home to the menu and 8 miles in the opposite direction, but I NEED chinese


----------



## GM (29 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> New mad shoes.
> I love 'em, Mr Hop hates 'em... I care not
> View attachment 364923




That's an amazing table leg, shoes are not bad neither 

In other news, I'm getting excited now......


----------



## GM (29 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> On the Brommie?
> 
> 
> Good luck




No, big wheels this time. Me and @Paulus are going.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2017)

I have often been called a trombone maker, well I think I think that's what they said.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jul 2017)

GM said:


> That's an amazing table leg, shoes are not bad neither
> 
> In other news, I'm getting excited now......
> View attachment 364974


The table legs are fabulous


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> New mad shoes.
> I love 'em, Mr Hop hates 'em... I care not
> View attachment 364923



Well, Mr Hop isn't doing the wearing part. You are. That's the important bit.


----------



## Paulus (29 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Good luck @Paulus ...... I hope the north London possie has a great time


I'm sure we will. Cheers Rocky.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2017)

GM said:


> No, big wheels this time. Me and @Paulus are going.



Have fun guys.


----------



## Threevok (29 Jul 2017)

After being subjected to 3 hours of MTV - I am seriously considering turning up for work next week, shout "D J Khalid !!!", then ponce around for the rest of the day, while everyone else does the work.


----------



## potsy (29 Jul 2017)

Hoppy and fabulous legs in the same sentence


----------



## TVC (29 Jul 2017)

Back in The Laughter Loft for the monthly dose. 

Idle question @potsy. What's your life insurance like?


----------



## potsy (29 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Given how close he sails to the wind, I'd hate to see his premiums.


Being a Manc I don't even have car insurance, what makes you think I'd pay for life insurance?


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Jul 2017)

I is eating 85% cocoa dark chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2017)

A spot of late night jam making here - a cherry and nectarine two fruit combo. It smells amazing. 

Shame it's so cold and wet that the windows are shut, else I'd keep the neighbours awake.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Hoppy and fabulous legs in the same sentence


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Chinese is on the cards. It's a hike back home to the menu and 8 miles in the opposite direction, but I NEED chinese


I cooked my own earlier, hot'n'sour Pork Chow Mein.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I cooked my own earlier, hot'n'sour Pork Chow Mein.


Just finished?


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jul 2017)

Isn't it dark outside...


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Just finished?


 
Nah, had an early night cos I've been busy in the Garden today. Wide awake at half 2 so got up for a cuppa.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2017)

I worked at the bicycle co-op after my regular work today, and worked on one of the truly old Specialized mountain bikes. It took three of us to figure out all the cantilever brake problems. Then there was some sort of vegetable give away outside the co-op, so I got some free leeks into the bargain.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I worked at the bicycle co-op after my regular work today, and worked on one of the truly old Specialized mountain bikes. It took three of us to figure out all the cantilever brake problems. Then there was some sort of vegetable give away outside the co-op, so I got some free leeks into the bargain.



I went off road riding last week and two guys both had Specialized rockhoppers. One quite modern with I think fox forks and one that looked about 20 years old (wild guess) by the components. Wildly different machines.


----------



## TVC (30 Jul 2017)

Up and ready to lead the Sunday morning ride, I've even treated myself to a new set of cleats. What a high roller.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2017)

Whilst driving up here the other day my wife called out " look at all the wild flowers around the edge of the field."
I glanced across to see a field of wheat with a 20 ft border which was full of all sorts of wild plants. We were just North of Cirencester at the time.
It made me think how different it looked to an ' Organic farm' we passed driving South a few weeks earlier. That farm had uniform wheat growing right from the edge of the road for hundreds of acres without a break.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4899664, member: 9609"]if I am not mistaken these are White Park Cattle ! (and this was not northumberland or wales) notice the lack of ear tags. and this is proper traditional meadow too. It was as though I had suddenly popped up in ancient britain
View attachment 365076
[/QUOTE]
IIRC aren't they the earliest form of domesticated cattle that we have?


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2017)

I'm up ready for my Sunday morning ride, but the weather forecast isn't brilliant and I'm feeling a bit rough so the long ride I was looking at has been swapped for a slightly shorter ride.


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have a good ride Dave. I hope you feel better soon.



Thank you. its strange, I've got a rough tongue with a sore tip and I'm feeling a bit hot and below par.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jul 2017)

Its a nice day after all the rain..
Id love to get out but this shoulder is worse than ever at the moment.


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2017)

meta lon said:


> Its a nice day after all the rain..
> Id love to get out but this shoulder is worse than ever at the moment.


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Don't push yourself on the ride. If you feel a bit worse just turn round. Take care



Thats the plan, of course once I'm out and enjoying myself I could get carried away.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> Thank you. its strange, I've got a rough tongue with a sore tip and I'm feeling a bit hot and below par.


Saw tips? You'll be asking for 4 candles next.

I hope you get better soon, and have a good day.


----------



## TVC (30 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> Thats the plan, of course once I'm out and enjoying myself I could get carried away.


So which cafe are you going to raid today?

We are planning a 25mile loop out to Barwell and Stoney Stanton, no cake stops, but Britain's best pub is at the end of it,


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> So which cafe are you going to raid today?
> 
> We are planning a 25mile loop out to Barwell and Stoney Stanton, no cake stops, but Britain's best pub is at the end of it,



Earlswood and the Manor Farm Shop and Tea Room at the craft centre. the original plan was Hanbury and the Ginney Ring Craft Centre, which would have been my longest ride since I was in hospital in November last year.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jul 2017)

User said:


> The new machine is rather fun... and it appears I have a Cambium bum.
> 
> View attachment 365099
> 
> ...



Nice bike Reg
You cant beat a bit of exploring .


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Great looking bike, Reg. Now.....how do I break it to the Prof that I want one?



Buy it for Her....in your size


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2017)

I had some porridge which was a bit on the stodgy side. I had to break the airtight seal between my lips in order to open my mouth after a spoonful.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jul 2017)

Ironing is done, bed stripped, bedroom cleaned, rubbish binned


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jul 2017)

Not everyone's cup of tea but I am listening to Richard Marx greatest hits, 80's mush


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2017)

Sun's out, according to the BBC we have thunder and lightning to look forward to later


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jul 2017)

Hope TVC gets back before the weather gets here, it isn't far away by the looks of those clouds


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jul 2017)

It is pouring down, TVC is going to get soaked


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2017)

I'm having 3 weetabix with white chocolate flavoured milk for my dinner.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Not everyone's cup of tea but I am listening to Richard Marx greatest hits, 80's mush


I think I heard some Richard Marx last night, as Mrs. GA had her high School reunion. Also some later Dire Straits, I think mine had something from the debut album.(and even that was a bit after high school). Cheap trick, REO Speedwagon, and Head East were local bands to us, even played concerts in our park for free before they had some local gigs. In a barn usually set aside for showing livestock.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jul 2017)

Just chillin' in the garden :/)


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2017)

I love early birthday presents


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Good luck @Paulus ...... I hope the north London possie has a great time


Yes good luck and hope you miss the rain @GM and @Paulus


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> That axe should stop @potsy visiting.


Just thought i would post a picture of my latest weaponry to give pause for thought


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just thought i would post a picture of my latest weaponry to give pause for thought


Ooh, I quite like a woman with weaponry


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> Thank you. its strange, I've got a rough tongue with a sore tip and I'm feeling a bit hot and below par.


Just hope it doesn't turn into the dreaded 'Man-flu'


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2017)

We have just come back from walkies around a lake. There was quite a bit of wildlife about. A male Kestrel, Mallard ducks, a Golden Eye, a Hard hiding in one long grass and some Great Crested Grebes.
I have never seen Grebes fly before, I just assumed they just lived there. They take an awful long run before they become airborne.


----------



## TVC (30 Jul 2017)

Back from the ride, somehow managed to dodge the showers.

@Hill Wimp you know how it is when your pub has 150 gins and they have to have a book to list them all


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2017)

Any minute now..


----------



## TVC (30 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Any minute now..
> 
> View attachment 365162


Standard.


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Standard.


It's actually still blue skies here so I think they have it wrong (shocking I know)


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2017)

Unwanted visitor to the bird bath earlier


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> That axe should stop @potsy visiting.


He should be OK. She's not used to handling such a big chopper.....


----------



## TVC (30 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> It's actually still blue skies here so I think they have it wrong (shocking I know)


It will rain tomorrow, I'm certain of that.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Back from the ride, somehow managed to dodge the showers.
> 
> @Hill Wimp you know how it is when your pub has 150 gins and they have to have a book to list them all
> 
> ...


So when are you organising the CC Gin Fest then ?


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Back from the ride, somehow managed to dodge the showers.
> 
> @Hill Wimp you know how it is when your pub has 150 gins and they have to have a book to list them all
> 
> ...



I got back just over an hour ago, 56 hard miles and the only rain I saw was through the cafe window.


----------



## TVC (30 Jul 2017)

dave r said:


> I got back just over an hour ago, 56 hard miles and the only rain I saw was through the cafe window.


There was a brief shower when we were in the cafe at Burbage Common but that was it. When we get back to Leicester the roads were awash, so we were very lucky.


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There was a brief shower when we were in the cafe at Burbage Common but that was it. When we get back to Leicester the roads were awash, so we were very lucky.


Not that lucky, you ended up in Leicester


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Ooh, I quite like a woman with weaponry



I have three foils, three sabres and two epees.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think I heard some Richard Marx last night, as Mrs. GA had her high School reunion. Also some later Dire Straits, I think mine had something from the debut album.(and even that was a bit after high school). Cheap trick, REO Speedwagon, and Head East were local bands to us, even played concerts in our park for free before they had some local gigs. In a barn usually set aside for showing livestock.



"The Flame" is one of my fave tracks


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2017)

Multi-tasking here.

Got the cycling on the tv, the cricket text commentary on my phone and the BTCC coverage from Snetterton on the lappy.

Had the F1 on the radio earlier and will be keeping an eye on the Formula E later as well.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have three foils, three sabres and two epees.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jul 2017)

Taken on my cycling travels today in Tonbridge


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2017)

I've driven 735 miles this month, almost two months mileage in a month.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Having stood beside you at a urinal, I cam honestly say you're doing yourself down dearest....


Your money's in the post...


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Your money's in the post...


He's only just back and already the tone has lowered a few notches in here


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jul 2017)

User said:


> The new machine is rather fun... and it appears I have a Cambium bum.
> 
> View attachment 365099
> 
> ...



Good looker, what is it? can't see from the pic.


----------



## screenman (30 Jul 2017)

We have just had a mahoosive downpour, I should not have left the car outside with the drivers door open.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> "The Flame" is one of my fave tracks




View: https://youtu.be/muhFxXce6nA


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Pinnacle Arkose 2. Great fun - my face looks like this after a ride:



Want one....


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @User has sent me a picture of the two of you....... no wonder Reg (on the right) could see what was going on
> 
> View attachment 365204


Robert Wadlow, from Alton, Illinois. My high school psychology teacher knew him growing up. Way up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> View: https://youtu.be/muhFxXce6nA



When I knew of them, they were still playing the bars and pizza joints, the occasional wedding or bar-mitzvah, etc.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2017)

As did Dan Fogelberg, whose dad was band teacher at my high school.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Tonight's dinner is sorted. Salmon steaks, marinaded in Japanese gin* with soy sause, ginger, garlic and walnut oil, served on wilted pak choi.



Sausages here. I might have gone a bit silly with the Grasmere Farms ones on YS last night. 

On the other hand, one can never have too many sausage sandwiches.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> View: https://youtu.be/muhFxXce6nA




Mmmmmm, thanks!


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jul 2017)

@Salty seadog what happened to yer boat yesterday? Pandemonium in Dover, nearly 2 hours to get from Ashford to Deal!!


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Having stood beside you at a urinal, I cam honestly say you're doing yourself down dearest....


Whoah. Stop


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Taken on my cycling travels today in Tonbridge
> 
> View attachment 365192


You are truly going to some weird farkin places recently


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2017)

Tesco's roasted giant cous cous and feta salad. Don't. Just... don't...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2017)

Reynard said:


> Tesco's roasted giant cous cous and feta salad. Don't. Just... don't...


I've never felt the need to step up from traditional pygmy cous cous.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Salty seadog what happened to yer boat yesterday? Pandemonium in Dover, nearly 2 hours to get from Ashford to Deal!!



Still only on 3 engines and full loads of freight lorries. Been like it for a couple of months and won't have the fourth engine sorted for at least a month. Specialist engineer required.

Edit to say, that traffic builds up like that every summer holiday when the kids are off school. 2 hours, you got off light, last year on a couple of days people were 12 hours plus on the M20.


----------



## GM (30 Jul 2017)

Not a happy bunny, I mucked up the sudoku I was doing while I was having a soak in the bath. Not having my reading glasses on I mistook a 6 for an 8


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2017)

Not the best return from holiday. In addition to my glasses getting lost, my wife's Garmin Vivoactive HR packed in (2 months old - exchanged) my son's Samsung screen died, and we use it's NFC to monitor his blood glucose via a sensor. So ordered a reconditioned phone the same, but we've lost a one day old blood sensor that has to be removed as it was activated by the old phone (£150 phone and £50 sensor). 

To top that , got home to a bloody leak. Burst pipe above the downstairs loo. Insurance piddled about, sent someone who said they couldn't/wouldn't trace the leak. So called a local builder. He cut a hole in the ceiling and located the leak and repaired. Fortunately he charged less than £50 to fix. I'm now on with drying the loo out and repairing the damage.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never felt the need to step up from traditional pygmy cous cous.



Giant cous cous isn't bad. It's just that the salad itself was vile.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jul 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Still only on 3 engines and full loads of freight lorries. Been like it for a couple of months and won't have the fourth engine sorted for at least a month. Specialist engineer required.
> 
> Edit to say, that traffic builds up like that every summer holiday when the kids are off school. 2 hours, you got off light, last year on a couple of days people were 12 hours plus on the M20.


More good reasons to avoid Dover then :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jul 2017)

fossyant said:


> Not the best return from holiday. In addition to my glasses getting lost, my wife's Garmin Vivoactive HR packed in (2 months old - exchanged) my son's Samsung screen died, and we use it's NFC to monitor his blood glucose via a sensor. So ordered a reconditioned phone the same, but we've lost a one day old blood sensor that has to be removed as it was activated by the old phone (£150 phone and £50 sensor).
> 
> To top that , got home to a bloody leak. Burst pipe above the downstairs loo. Insurance piddled about, sent someone who said they couldn't/wouldn't trace the leak. So called a local builder. He cut a hole in the ceiling and located the leak and repaired. Fortunately he charged less than £50 to fix. I'm now on with drying the loo out and repairing the damage.


Jeez, that's carp. Hope your fortune changes :-/


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jul 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> More good reasons to avoid Dover then :-)



Unavoidable for some....the lucky ones are just passing through though.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Jul 2017)

I bought a mouse for this here laptop i'm currently using,for a pound. So far it's running well. The inbuilt mouse is crap to operate.


----------



## lutonloony (31 Jul 2017)

Just getting over my bout of gout, then slipped on some metal steps and seem to have pulled thigh muscle, smacked elbow, and landed on wrist that had been causing probs in first place! Sleep seems to be eluding me


----------



## TVC (31 Jul 2017)

The roads to Potsyland look clear and I've got my rain coat ready, so it's time to head North.


----------



## TVC (31 Jul 2017)

User said:


> Had your jabs? Got your Manc-English phrasebook?


Sound


----------



## TVC (31 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Got the wheel locks on your car?


All sorted, I do notice up there that the streets are littered with unused bicycles, not sure what that's all about.


----------



## TVC (31 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Did anyone read that story in the Daily Mail about hackers stealing personal details from laptops via the external mouse? Apparently it's quite widespread in the north west of England. Once they've got your details they come round your house and nick your cycling jerseys. Shocking, absolutely shocking.


What is this 'Daily Mail' that you speak of?


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jul 2017)

I'm having problems with Adobe InDesign.

Perhaps this belongs in the "News too exciting" thread?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jul 2017)

Dublin is RIDICULOUSLY expensive.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jul 2017)

User said:


> How much of it are you intending to buy?


Feels like I've spent enough to own a fair bit already!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jul 2017)

Heading west. Galway since you ask.


----------



## TVC (31 Jul 2017)

There is something very wrong in Potsyland.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jul 2017)




----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2017)

Cone of shame...


----------



## Speicher (31 Jul 2017)

In a juxtaposition of old-fangled and the people who flock to new techknowledgy, with the added dimension of being deeply amusing, I present this from Pinterest.



..............


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jul 2017)

User said:


> He started licking...
> 
> 
> View attachment 365301


Awww.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Jul 2017)

Note to self: if taking a small quiche into work for lunch at least cut it in half first to make it easier to eat


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jul 2017)

I'm up. I have a headache.
I should learn not to sit in the pub 'til it closes drinking shorts. Although I have discovered my new favourite drink - JD honey.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Jul 2017)

User said:


> I have to take Jack to the vets this morning for a check up. He's doing well, but doesn't like being handled at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 365271
> 
> ...



 Jack


----------



## postman (31 Jul 2017)

I survived the bedroom cull.Today Mrs Postman set about clearing out unwanted junk from the bedroom wardrobes and under the bed.My word what rubbish we have kept over the years.Towels,bedding,BABY clothes.i am 67 THAT won't be happening,anyway what a clearout and happily i survived for another few years.
It seems the shed is next.


----------



## Oxo (31 Jul 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm up. I have a headache.
> I should learn not to sit in the pub 'til it closes drinking shorts. Although I have discovered my new favourite drink - JD honey.


You should learn, but you probably won't. Don't worry about it ...... until the next time you have 'a morning after '


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2017)

That blasted salad kept on repeating on me all night.  Feel ghastly.

Zooplus have fuxored up my order again.  Their website is a total clusterfark. And I've lost a 10% money off voucher because of it. 

Off to Wilko later to make up the shortfall until they get it right.


----------



## mybike (31 Jul 2017)

Ho hum, decided to give my bike a clean. Good job I did, there was fishing line wrapped around one of the jockey wheels. The hazard of riding along the towpath I reckon.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Jul 2017)

Happy birthday @Hill Wimp 
(Go and rectify your [lack of] gin situation asap)


----------



## potsy (31 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sound


You what?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2017)

There was a split in my bike/car washing bucket in the vicinity of the handle. 
It is now fixed, courtesy of a foot and s half of Gorilla Tape.


----------



## TVC (31 Jul 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy, thank you for sending me this picture of @The Velvet Curtain's car - do you mind me asking how much you got for his wheels?
> 
> View attachment 365351


Good grief, they've even nicked the colour.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Jul 2017)

User13710 said:


> I pinched a hole in a brand new tube while fitting the tyre to the new shopper wheel . And I don't have a spare one . And I can't go and get one because the shed roofers are still here .


I've got plenty in my shed....


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2017)

Oooooooo, happy birthday @Hill Wimp xxx 

Sending hugs from me and the furry girls


----------



## lutonloony (31 Jul 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 365298


Feel sure it should have been posted on the 1st? Although the dinosaurs are still out demanding money with menaces


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2017)

I'm stuffed.

The Foodie had surpassed himself.

It may be goodnight from me and goodnight from him


----------



## potsy (31 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm stuffed.
> 
> The Foodie had surpassed himself.
> 
> It may be goodnight from me and goodnight from him


Good night wimpers, tired from blowing out so many candles?


----------



## TVC (31 Jul 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm stuffed.
> 
> The Foodie had surpassed himself.
> 
> It may be goodnight from me and goodnight from him


We need photos.

The food I mean, not what happened after.


----------



## Oxo (31 Jul 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We need photos.
> 
> The food I mean, not what happened after.


Who could possibly want to see photos of someone clearing away dirty plates and dishes.


----------



## potsy (31 Jul 2017)

Oxo said:


> Who could possibly want to see photos of someone clearing away dirty plates and dishes.


You may have to explain plates and dishes to TVC


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2017)

The height of haute cuisine here chez Casa Witty tonight - jacket potato with beans, cheese and coleslaw.


----------



## Oxo (31 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> You may have to explain plates and dishes to TVC


Tableware, often disguised as a pieces of slate or planks of wood.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jul 2017)

Oxo said:


> Tableware, often disguised as a pieces of slate or planks of wood.










Or putting mushy peas in Ramekins FFS, what's wrong with polystyrene


----------



## potsy (31 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 365413
> 
> 
> 
> Or putting mushy peas in Ramekins FFS, what's wrong with polystyrene


Polystyrene FFS, what's wrong with slopping the peas all over the fish and chips?


----------



## mybike (31 Jul 2017)

This has been the wettest month this year here with 2.40" rain
Last year July had 0.48"


----------



## mybike (31 Jul 2017)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 365413
> 
> 
> 
> Or putting mushy peas in Ramekins FFS, what's wrong with polystyrene



Nasty green stuff with fish & chips.


----------



## Katherine (31 Jul 2017)

Congratulations to Gravel, @User14044.


----------



## Katherine (31 Jul 2017)

An amazing few days celebrating with family and friends for young Mr K's wedding. 
A lot of catching up to do but I will carry on tomorrow. I hope everyone is well and that the poorly people are getting better.


----------



## TVC (31 Jul 2017)

potsy said:


> Polystyrene FFS, what's wrong with slopping the peas all over the fish and chips?


Careful now, you will upset the "baked beans should never touch the fried egg" brigade.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (31 Jul 2017)

pished in Galway. Happens every time I come here in race week.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Aug 2017)

I'm finally out of ICU! 

Still in hospital mind you, but...


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2017)

User said:


> *Passes @Hill Wimp two paracetamol and a glass of orange juice*


Thank you kind Sir.

I may retire to my bed for a while


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Aug 2017)

I order and take 1 train trip with SNCF, and now they'll be sending me emails for the rest of my natural life...


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Aug 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm finally out of ICU!
> 
> Still in hospital mind you, but...


Well at least it's a change of scenery.....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well at least it's a change of scenery.....


Yep, floor 1 to floor 8, and I have a window bed again. It had literally just gone dark here. It was dense fog this morning.

From this 




To this


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Aug 2017)

The "Good morning" (i'm checking to see if you're still alive) intercom message hasn't been done yet.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2017)

Morning! I'm back home, we came back yesterday.

In other news, the chap that has to put name plates on the office doors in the Whitehouse must be pretty busy at the moment.


----------



## Katherine (1 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Not the best return from holiday. In addition to my glasses getting lost, my wife's Garmin Vivoactive HR packed in (2 months old - exchanged) my son's Samsung screen died, and we use it's NFC to monitor his blood glucose via a sensor. So ordered a reconditioned phone the same, but we've lost a one day old blood sensor that has to be removed as it was activated by the old phone (£150 phone and £50 sensor).
> 
> To top that , got home to a bloody leak. Burst pipe above the downstairs loo. Insurance piddled about, sent someone who said they couldn't/wouldn't trace the leak. So called a local builder. He cut a hole in the ceiling and located the leak and repaired. Fortunately he charged less than £50 to fix. I'm now on with drying the loo out and repairing the damage.





lutonloony said:


> Just getting over my bout of gout, then slipped on some metal steps and seem to have pulled thigh muscle, smacked elbow, and landed on wrist that had been causing probs in first place! Sleep seems to be eluding me





User13710 said:


> I pinched a hole in a brand new tube while fitting the tyre to the new shopper wheel . And I don't have a spare one . And I can't go and get one because the shed roofers are still here .



@fossyant @lutonloony @User13710 Yikes!! I hope your luck has turned. 





SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm finally out of ICU!
> 
> Still in hospital mind you, but...



Very good news!!


----------



## ianrauk (1 Aug 2017)




----------



## midlife (1 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> The "Good morning" (i'm checking to see if you're still alive) intercom message hasn't been done yet.



Hello Campers...


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2017)

I'm sat in the pavilion Cafe at Lighthorne with toast and coffee


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Aug 2017)

User said:


> That's 'cos so few people are daft enough to own one....


I seem to have two variants of the cooper mini near me, British Racing green, and blue with the union jack on the roof. And there are a couple of the originals as well, both red. Bus route takes me past a cafe favored by the old car crowd.


----------



## derrick (1 Aug 2017)

I'm eating the remains of yesterdays pizza.


----------



## TVC (1 Aug 2017)

Volcanic orange


----------



## Threevok (1 Aug 2017)

Just upset the sales manager, by recommending he shop at Jacamo


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2017)

Schrodie has been a bit like Bruce Springsteen today, he was" in the need of a that human touch".

I think he must have been missing his cuddles the past few days.


----------



## potsy (1 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Volcanic orange


Was it the only one left in the dealership?


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2017)

It's raining. 

Went out on the bike this morning for a short ride (and to see if it was worth yellow stickering in the Co-op this afternoon - it wasn't). Ended up having a clipless moment even though I don't ride clipless. Ooooops. WVM was laughing so hard he had to pull up by the side of the road after I toppled gracelessly to the tarmac. No damage done to me or to the bike, but gawd, it's *embarrassing*


----------



## raleighnut (1 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Was it the only one left in the dealership?





The Velvet Curtain said:


> Volcanic orange



It was originally ordered by the Manageress of a tanning salon but it was too orange for her.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Aug 2017)

User said:


> That's 'cos so few people are daft enough to own one....


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Aug 2017)

User said:


> See - no-one near you is daft enough to buy a banana yellow one....


There's one in Sandwich....


----------



## lutonloony (1 Aug 2017)

My legs seem to be very leaden. Don't know it was 2 weeks non cycling then a 60 miler on Sunday, but they have no ooomph


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Volcanic orange


Well that's different. Sure looks kind of yellow, though.


----------



## screenman (1 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4903436, member: 9609"]enormous jelly fish on the bwobblies. was a bit nervous in swimming after seing this one.[/QUOTE]

That one I would not worry about, it would be his mates that give me the wobblies


----------



## TVC (1 Aug 2017)

If only there was a video featuring my three favourite things, a banjo, Debbie Harry and a green hand puppet.


----------



## potsy (1 Aug 2017)

Been back to work 2 days and already I need a holiday


----------



## TVC (1 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Been back to work 2 days and already I need a holiday


Lightweight.


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Been back to work 2 days and already I need a holiday



I've been on permanent holiday for eighteen months now and could do with a holiday.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Not often you hear the words Potsy, Light, and Weight in the same sentence


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2017)

I now ache all over after my unplanned visitation with the tarmac this morning. Bike is fine, it fell on top of me.

However, I did go yellow stickering in Tesco tonight. Not a chance with the chilled stuff - Big Hair and her cronies were there.  Apparently they're there every evening according to one of the till ladies I've gotten really friendly with. 

I bagged the one thing left they didn't want, which was a higgidy quiche - their loss as the higgidy things are actually very tasty. I did however, have a good hunt in terms of the fruit, veg and bakery. Best buys were packs of 8 croissants for 4p, brioche loaves for 10p, boxes of pears for 20p, avocadoes at 9p each, a melon at 10p and nets of assorted citrus at 15p each.

Oh, and they had the boxes of Guylian belgian seashell chocs on clearance at £2 a box. A few of them might have found their way into my trolley.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> I now ache all over after my unplanned visitation with the tarmac this morning. Bike is fine, it fell on top of me.
> 
> However, I did go yellow stickering in Tesco tonight. Not a chance with the chilled stuff - Big Hair and her cronies were there.  *Apparently they're there every evening according to one of the till ladies I've gotten really friendly with. *
> 
> ...


Are they dispensing with the packing and selling on?

Two local stores found out that what they'd marked down were. They used their delivery vans to collect it from where it was being sold, marked up.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Are they dispensing with the packing and selling on?
> 
> Two local stores found out that what they'd marked down were. They used their delivery vans to collect it from where it was being sold, marked up.



Makes me wonder, you know... It wouldn't surprise me.

For most of the last year I haven't seen them - they've only recently re-appeared. They'd been going to another Tesco 15 miles away as the one here had only been marking down by 75% and that, apparently, hadn't been enough of a markdown for them. Me? I'd rather have a lesser markdown and a decent chance at the stuff.

I won't need to buy groceries for a fortnight, given that my freezer is always well stocked. I won't go back until I need to.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2017)

Query what their doing with it all, or just point it out to a store manager.

Shop I'm aware off were removing the outer packing, where possible, then selling it on.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2017)

I have had a wee word with the staff that I'm on good terms with, and I do know there have already been complaints.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Aug 2017)

Morning! It is grey out at the moment, we had a bit of rain a little while ago. If it rains later I might wash my car as it has become a chocolate brown colour. All of the traffic leaving the Womad event left the road covered in mud.


----------



## GM (2 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm listening to the Byrds. They were really a great group.





They certainly were, that prompted me to get the old 12 string out of the box.


----------



## GM (2 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Can you do the washboard and @User do the blowing a gallon jug thing?



We could call ourselves Mundano Jerry


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Aug 2017)

Well I'm still alive.

I'm still in hospital but endocrine have cleared me for going home. That just leaves respiratory, physio, renal and the nursing staff...

Sorry, I forgot. Tonight's view. It's just going dark.


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Volcanic orange



Ah yes, the resultant colour after the dog ate a packet of butter.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> That's great news
> 
> You are slowly working your way through the specialties - not long now till you are back home


Nutrition have cleared me as well... Being vegan sets alarm bells off everywhere!


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2017)

I'm as stiff as a board this morning, 49 miles on the bike yesterday morning, an hour in the garden yesterday afternoon and an hours yoga last night might have been overdoing it slightly.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2017)




----------



## Katherine (2 Aug 2017)

I don't want to get ready because then it will be time to go back to Manchester after a week away with family and friends and celebrating my son's wedding. I'll have so much to do when I get back. I left Suffolk on Monday and am now in Winchester at my parents who I will see later in August but my sister and family will have gone back to Canada. I predict tears at noon.


----------



## gaijintendo (2 Aug 2017)

Sometimes I can't tell if rolls were unevenly dusted with flour when I bought them, or if they have become mouldy.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 Aug 2017)

Aaarrrghh! French beans!

Snowed under with them at the moment. We are picking them a carrier bag at a time. The runner beans are just starting to produce as well.

Looks like we'll have to resort to leaving them on doorsteps at night, knocking and running away!


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> I now ache all over after my unplanned visitation with the tarmac this morning. Bike is fine, it fell on top of me.
> 
> However, I did go yellow stickering in Tesco tonight. Not a chance with the chilled stuff - Big Hair and her cronies were there.  Apparently they're there every evening according to one of the till ladies I've gotten really friendly with.
> 
> ...



Higgidy quiches are really good


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> I don't want to get ready because then it will be time to go back to Manchester after a week away with family and friends and celebrating my son's wedding. I'll have so much to do when I get back. I left Suffolk on Monday and am now in Winchester at my parents who I will see later in August but my sister and family will have gone back to Canada. I predict tears at noon.


Have you lost your Manc accent again now?


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Aug 2017)

This popped up on another forum and I just thought I would share


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Aug 2017)

Soooooo, 
Do you think Trump is looking around for Harlequin, now that Scaramouche hasn't worked out?


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Aaarrrghh! French beans!
> 
> Snowed under with them at the moment. We are picking them a carrier bag at a time. The runner beans are just starting to produce as well.
> 
> Looks like we'll have to resort to leaving them on doorsteps at night, knocking and running away!



I've been there too. You have my sympathies.

I remember one year I had so many tomatoes I ended up turning them into chutney as I didn't have the heart to just pitch them. I think I still might have the odd jar or three left...


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Higgidy quiches are really good



I like their stuff generally. This quiche is the feta and red pepper one.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2017)

I now have a whopping pedal-shaped bruise down my left shin following yesterday's tumble. It's rather painful too. 

In other news, I have a lovely piece of beef rib simmering away in the crockpot with beer, onions, garlic, bay leaf, pepper and fresh herbs from the garden. It smells amazing. Looking forward to supper tonight. 

Had some of the 10p brioche for brekky. Went down well with , butter and my peach & mango jam.


----------



## gaijintendo (2 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> I now have a whopping pedal-shaped bruise down my left shin following yesterday's tumble. It's rather painful too.
> 
> In other news, I have a lovely piece of beef rib simmering away in the crockpot with beer, onions, garlic, bay leaf, pepper and fresh herbs from the garden. It smells amazing. Looking forward to supper tonight.
> 
> Had some of the 10p brioche for brekky. Went down well with , butter and my peach & mango jam.



I like that you told the story in the time order of a Christopher Nolan movie.

Sounds yummy/sore


----------



## Speicher (2 Aug 2017)

Today in the field at the end of my garden there is a re-inactment of "The Birds". There is also a ginormously large tractor and ploughing trailer attached. Tasha is guarding the garden and giving the tractor a hard stare each time it passes. 

 She is going to the V. E. T. tomorrow for the removal of the decaying and infected tooth. @Reynard - will she feel better very soon after the effects of the operation have gone, or will it take time for her to start eating again properly?


----------



## Speicher (2 Aug 2017)

I have placed a bid on an item from a branch of the Cats' Protection League somewhere in Hampshire. I wonder if this is part of the package.


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2017)

Day 3, I am worn out


----------



## TVC (2 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Day 3, I am worn out


Here's 10p go and call someone who cares.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Aug 2017)

I went out and did a rain dance, at least I didn't have to wash the suds off, the rain did that for me.
As I was putting my bucket away I noticed one of my roof gutters was leaking. I set my step ladder up and climbed up to find that the gutter was absolutely full of water. Rather than getting some model boats and sailing them up and down I thought I had better sort it out. I repositioned myself to where a pipe emptied into another gutter and started to unblock the pipe. Woosh! It suddenly unblocked and cascaded everywhere and completely soaked me.


----------



## pjd57 (2 Aug 2017)

There was a small rabbit in my garden this morning.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> She is going to the V. E. T. tomorrow for the removal of the decaying and infected tooth. @Reynard - will she feel better very soon after the effects of the operation have gone, or will it take time for her to start eating again properly?



Pawsies crossed she should be fine, hun. I've had two cats go in for a dental and they've both bounced back no probs. Just offer her some soft pate type food (e.g. gourmet gold) for a day or two. Or, if she's anything like Poppy, she'll go straight to the biscuits instead...


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2017)

Have added button mushrooms to the beef casserole.

It is  here.


----------



## TVC (2 Aug 2017)

I can't be arsed to cook, must be pub time then.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2017)

That's why I love my crock pot. I throw things in, leave it on low all day and magic happens.


----------



## Speicher (2 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Pawsies crossed she should be fine, hun. I've had two cats go in for a dental and they've both bounced back no probs. Just offer her some soft pate type food (e.g. gourmet gold) for a day or two. Or, if she's anything like Poppy, she'll go straight to the biscuits instead...



I expect that with a cat who is about eleven years old, there are risks attached to having a general anaesthetic. Realistically, I do not think she can carry on not eating, and the thinner, and therefore weaker she gets, the less likely she is to survive a general anaesthetic. So she is having the tooth removed tomorrow.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Aug 2017)

Ireland West Airport in Knock is a decent enough bus station.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I expect that with a cat who is about eleven years old, there are risks attached to having a general anaesthetic. Realistically, I do not think she can carry on not eating, and the thinner, and therefore weaker she gets, the less likely she is to survive a general anaesthetic. So she is having the tooth removed tomorrow.



Oh bless, didn't realise she was a senior kittizen. Am assuming vet did pre-op bloods to check for risk factors? Yes, best to get it done sooner.

Mine were both about 5-ish when they had dentals. Pearl's was to remove damaged incisors and Poppy's was an emergency after she'd had a hard landing and broke several teeth.


----------



## Katherine (2 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Have you lost your Manc accent again now?



Mostly!! I probably won't pick it up completely until I'm back in school.



Reynard said:


> I now have a whopping pedal-shaped bruise down my left shin following yesterday's tumble. It's rather painful too.
> 
> 
> > It's taken months for the pedal shape mark on my calf to fade and not feel tender. I decided to wear tights at the wedding because I'm still conscious of it!


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2017)

Ouchie, hun xxx


----------



## TVC (2 Aug 2017)

This evening, instead of having a pudding I had No. 127.







Then I had a pudding.


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2017)

User said:


> What a quaint expression


He's an old git..


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Here's 10p go and call someone who cares.


And where pray tell, am I going to find a phone box around here, they are all full of spice dealers!


----------



## GM (2 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I expect that with a cat who is about eleven years old, there are risks attached to having a general anaesthetic. Realistically, I do not think she can carry on not eating, and the thinner, and therefore weaker she gets, the less likely she is to survive a general anaesthetic. So she is having the tooth removed tomorrow.




Wol, I wouldn't worry too much, it's amazing what the Vets do nowadays. Our Jolene was only five when she to had have four teeth out, while she under the anaesthetic they found she needed a further 19 out, 23 in total. As Reynard suggests just the soft food for a couple of days. Good luck!

Did anyone get the Village Vets Newsletter email. Our Jolene is featured in one of their cases, fame at last!


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2017)

User said:


> It is something to which I aspire.


The old or the git?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2017)

Why is Potsy a fat pigeon?


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I expect that with a cat who is about eleven years old, there are risks attached to having a general anaesthetic. Realistically, I do not think she can carry on not eating, and the thinner, and therefore weaker she gets, the less likely she is to survive a general anaesthetic. So she is having the tooth removed tomorrow.




She will be fine


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Why is Potsy a fat pigeon?


That's my mate Woody, and he said to tell you he's not fat, just fluffed up


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2017)

I have eaten too much.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have eaten too much.




You are Potsy's pigeon.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> You are Potsy's pigeon.



If I were a pigeon, my cats would already have eaten me.  Ergo, I cannot be Potsy's pigeon.


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2017)

I've eaten a packet of crisps to replenish the energy I used polishing my shoes.


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2017)

mybike said:


> This has been the wettest month this year here with 2.40" rain
> Last year July had 0.48"



Today we've had 0,21"
Last year August had 0.84"

Anyone want to make any predictions as to whether this August's will exceed last years.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Here's 10p go and call someone who cares.


<snigger>
<snigger>


----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2017)

User said:


> They must be well shiny, can you show us a photo?








They cleaned up like new


----------



## hopless500 (3 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> There was a small rabbit in my garden this morning.


Is that a euphemism?


----------



## hopless500 (3 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I expect that with a cat who is about eleven years old, there are risks attached to having a general anaesthetic. Realistically, I do not think she can carry on not eating, and the thinner, and therefore weaker she gets, the less likely she is to survive a general anaesthetic. So she is having the tooth removed tomorrow.


She should be fine Wol. Hugs for both of you (and a special hug for the Boblet).


----------



## hopless500 (3 Aug 2017)

User said:


> It is something to which I aspire.


I think you're pretty much there 
No offence


----------



## hopless500 (3 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm clearly very talented to have both traits. Mrs R says she's never seen anyone like me..........although I've started worrying as she ends the sentence with 'thank God'.


Sensible woman the Prof!!


----------



## hopless500 (3 Aug 2017)

Shoot (my spelling). I really should go to bed. I have to get up for work in a few hours. Curse you Absolute Radio for making me sit here warbling away.


----------



## pjd57 (3 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Is that a euphemism?


No idea what breed it was


----------



## hopless500 (3 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> No idea what breed it was


----------



## Speicher (3 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> She should be fine Wol. Hugs for both of you (and a special hug for the Boblet).




Thank you Hops. Tomorrow's challenge is to get Tasha into her basket. The next challenge is to find lots of bandages and antiseptic cream for my hands and arms.

Bob is now Bobbig instead of Boblet. Since his allergy for fleas was sorted earlier this year, he has made up for lost time eating-wise. He is now a healthily large chunky cat.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Aug 2017)

The linen delivery for work arrived nice and early today.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Aug 2017)

I can't decide whether to go downstairs and use the home's microwave to warm up this pork pie and mushy peas i have Or just have the pie cold and warm the peas on the hob.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Yes, or no.



ahh, spoken like a true logician Adrian.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, I thought that as I was writing the post......off what hook will I be taking my phone? Why was it on that hook in the first place?







Hook on left side, holding receiver. Crank on right side. Crank telephone, pick up reciever off the hook,ask operator to connect your number, wait, then say Hoy Hoy, and converse with someone miles away. My aunt actually still had one of these when I was little, on a party line.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Ireland West Airport in Knock is a decent enough bus station.


Remind me of an old movie we had in school about Ireland, and a fellow and his son drove the old pony and trap right out on the tarmac at Shannon to meet the relative coming from the States, from 707 to pony cart in about 10 steps on the auld sod.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Aug 2017)

mybike said:


> Today we've had 0,21"
> Last year August had 0.84"
> 
> Anyone want to make any predictions as to whether this August's will exceed last years.


I had 1.17 inches the first day.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Ireland West Airport in Knock is a decent enough bus station.



View: https://youtu.be/RsJPW5kCZNo


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm clearly very talented to have both traits. Mrs R says she's never seen anyone like me..........although I've started worrying as she ends the sentence with 'thank God'.


Proof that we can multi task.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 365837
> Hook on left side, holding receiver. Crank on right side. Crank telephone, pick up reciever off the hook,ask operator to connect your number, wait, then say Hoy Hoy, and converse with someone miles away. My aunt actually still had one of these when I was little, on a party line.


That phone seems to have a face.


----------



## TVC (3 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> That phone seems to have a face.


Don't get hung up on it.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2017)




----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2017)

I have been measuring up and cutting a few tiles in the bathroom. When I stood up I noticed that my little helper had left muddy footprints all over the sink. It made me think. " I wonder if Ray Mears had a pair of shoes with a compass in the heel and animal footprints on the soles?"


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide whether to go downstairs and use the home's microwave to warm up this pork pie and mushy peas i have Or just have the pie cold and warm the peas on the hob.





I eventually settled for the cold pie option. 
Now i've just warmed the other pork pie in the microwave, along with some baked beans.


----------



## Speicher (3 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I have been measuring up and cutting a few tiles in the bathroom. When I stood up I noticed that my little helper had left muddy footprints all over the sink. It made me think. " I wonder if Ray Mears had a pair of shoes with a compass in the heel and animal footprints on the soles?"



Last night he was teaching me the difference between a hair from a grizzly bear, and a hair from a brown bear. If either of them venture into my garden, I will know the difference. 

Joking apart, one of my Uncles lives on the outskirts of Vancouver, and he has watched bears come into his garden.


----------



## midlife (3 Aug 2017)

Lots of cyclists traveling north on the A6 today (North of Penrith)......feel for them as it's a bit wet


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Ireland West Airport in Knock is a decent enough bus station.


Just think of it as spending a while on the bog.


----------



## Threevok (3 Aug 2017)

My new Sky remote came - pity there's nothing on to watch

The wife's latest Adult Fiction books have also been delivered.

I must say, these have really done our marriage a world of good.

I can finally watch the rugby in peace


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2017)

The sweep came and did my chimneys this morning.

Lexi was busy inspectorating his van. I had to remove her before he could continue on his round. She wasn't impressed. I think Lexi has a tool fetish.

I had my 20p higgidy quiche (spinach, feta & red pepper) for lunch. Very nice it was too.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2017)

That wasn't a nice morning for a bike ride, 52 miles in intermittent showers and it was blowing a hoolie as well.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> That wasn't a nice morning for a bike ride, 52 miles in intermittent showers and it was blowing a hoolie as well.


Sounds like a nice day for a cuppa and a cake.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Sounds like a nice day for a cuppa and a cake.



I enjoyed my coffee and bacon sandwich at the coffee stop, and the good company made it even more enjoyable


----------



## Hitchington (3 Aug 2017)

Holidaymaker vows to never visit Devon again following parking fine


----------



## Speicher (3 Aug 2017)

Tasha, in case you are wondering, did not make it to the vet surgery. She refused point blank to come into the house this morning. She may not be eating very much, but she has the ability to move like the proverbial greased lightning. So I 'phoned the vet to explain, and they were very understanding. She is now booked in for tooth removal on Tuesday morning, with the added benefit of an overnight stay on Monday evening.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2017)

Hitchington said:


> Holidaymaker vows to never visit Devon again following parking fine



Sounds like they should have read the ticket before putting it in the car.


----------



## Speicher (3 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> Sounds like they should have read the ticket before putting it in the car.



Yes, I agree, you have to read the sign. If they are so keen on visiting Devon, they would know that five hours in Dartmouth gives you plenty of time for a boat ride and a leisurely lunch. The "one hour free" is probably very useful to the local people just going to the bank and the chemist etc.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> That wasn't a nice morning for a bike ride, 52 miles in intermittent showers and it was blowing a hoolie as well.



When the cats don't want to go out, I generally tend to take their advice. Like today.

The laundry is also hanging up inside. I have no desire to chase my smalls across the fen.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Tasha, in case you are wondering, did not make it to the vet surgery. She refused point blank to come into the house this morning. She may not be eating very much, but she has the ability to move like the proverbial greased lightning. So I 'phoned the vet to explain, and they were very understanding. She is now booked in for tooth removal on Tuesday morning, with the added benefit of an overnight stay on Monday evening.



Oh dear, Tasha...


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I agree, you have to read the sign. If they are so keen on visiting Devon, they would know that five hours in Dartmouth gives you plenty of time for a boat ride and a leisurely lunch. The "one hour free" is probably very useful to the local people just going to the bank and the chemist etc.



I usually read the ticket after I get it out the machine, I got caught out many years ago whilst on holiday and copped a fine.


----------



## TVC (3 Aug 2017)

Hitchington said:


> Holidaymaker vows to never visit Devon again following parking fine


I'm not sure Devon will miss them.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2017)

User said:


> My bottle of Kyrö Napue gin has arrived. It's very nice...
> 
> View attachment 365901


I can highly recommend Belgian Steam Gin

http://steamgin.be






It is fabulous.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> We once holidayed in a caravan in Devon. It rained for the whole week and was like staying in a drum. Hateful place


@Fab Foodie


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Tasha, in case you are wondering, did not make it to the vet surgery. She refused point blank to come into the house this morning. She may not be eating very much, but she has the ability to move like the proverbial greased lightning. So I 'phoned the vet to explain, and they were very understanding. She is now booked in for tooth removal on Tuesday morning, with the added benefit of an overnight stay on Monday evening.


 for Tasha


----------



## TVC (3 Aug 2017)

Ah the gin thread.

This was mine last night.






Very nice with dessert.


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2017)

The worst four days of work since I started this job are finally over, bring on the four day weekend


----------



## TVC (3 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> The worst four days of work since I started this job are finally over, bring on the four day weekend


Did the canteen run out of chips?


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2017)

Funnily enough I have just ordered a takeaway treat


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Will you be eating it off a plank of wood? I'm told that's the chic thing to do up north.


No, straight from the polystyrene box like all good people should


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2017)

User said:


> You might need to explain the concept of 'chic' to @potsy....


I thought he'd spelt chick incorrectly.


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have they made you the boss?


All the bosses are on holiday, I was acting way above my usual level of comfort


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2017)

Hedgehog news. There are 2 little ones and 2 big ones out there at the moment. I sprinkled some meal worms about so they may be tracking them down.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2017)

Huge torrential rain here at the moment, the thunder drove the dogs in from an argument they were having with the dog next door, just in time. This is the second gully washer of the day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> All the bosses are on holiday, I was acting way above my usual level of comfort


I hate when that happens. I don't care to run things, anymore.


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> All the bosses are on holiday, I was acting way above my usual level of comfort



You mean "acting up" do you?


----------



## lutonloony (4 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm not sure Devon will miss them.


We will miss them, one less couple getting in my way


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2017)

@potsy take this Manc weather back please. It's boring now.

In other, albeit late news, Sasha brought in a mouse to play with the other night  That's only the third time since I have had her that she has done that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Oooooops sorry......I forgot


Double whammy, Caravans AND Devon....tsk.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @potsy take this Manc weather back please. It's boring now.
> 
> In other, albeit late news, Sasha brought in a mouse to play with the other night  That's only the third time since I have had her that she has done that.


Still a 40 degree heatwave here....I shall miss the pool and the cold beers....


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2017)

Morning! It was bright and sunny earlier but it has clouded over a bit now.
My wife wants to go to a Gordon centre to have a look at some gazebos so I'll have to get moving. But first I'll drink my cup of tea.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2017)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Aug 2017)

Worcester. Not too shabby at all.


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I might have told a fib earlier on when I said we had a fab holiday in a caravan in Devon.



Was it in Dorset?


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Double whammy, Caravans AND Devon....tsk.


Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way...


----------



## HertzvanRental (4 Aug 2017)

This is a bloody great field of potatoes!! 
Spot the interloper!!


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I fear fab, holiday, caravan, Devon is a multimodal oxymoron (if there's such a thing).


 
I am sure that when @Fab Foodie goes on a caravan holiday, he make sure there is plenty of room for the Yawning.

Is Charmouth in Dorset or Devon?


----------



## postman (4 Aug 2017)

Busy morning,cleaned and dusted the front room,including cleaning the floor.Done the window inside and out with my window cleaning kit and Accy's advice of a drop of washing up liquid.Going to have a sit down and sarnie before i decide what to do next.No prostate bleeding for two days now.This is a little test,to see if the activity causes it to bleed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Ian McMillan, the Bard of Barnsley, has tweeted that 'Brian Eno did a collaboration with the Andrews Sisters at Epsom'.
> 
> That should cause an upset.


Salt of the earth! Brian Eno lives just outside Abingdon, my mate looks after his wife's bees....


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am sure that when @Fab Foodie goes on a caravan holiday, he make sure there is plenty of room for the Yawning.
> 
> Is Charmouth in Dorset or Devon?


Dorset.
My Grandfather who lived in Axminster used to take me fossil hunting on the cliffs at Charmouth. He used to tell a joke about a special Dinosaur that used to slide down the cliffs on its backside called a Charmouthsoreass :-) 
Oh to be a child again....


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2017)

Lunch would be a good idea. I skipped breakfast because I wasn't feeling so good. Now I am hungry.

Except I can't move because I have a Poppycat on my lap.


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I might have told a fib earlier on when I said we had a fab holiday in a caravan in Devon.


Did you meet any of the locals whilst you were there?


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Did you meet any of the locals whilst you were there?
> 
> View attachment 366049


Don't be silly, there no Ikea west of Wolverhampton.....


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Lunch would be a good idea. I skipped breakfast because I wasn't feeling so good. Now I am hungry.
> 
> Except I can't move because I have a Poppycat on my lap.



Tasha decided to venture into the house today, for a total of one hour. She sort of lurked in the kitchen and, of-course, at the top of the stairs. 

Bob was out and I think she liked the peace and quiet. She is now snoozing in the garden, sheltered from the wind. I think I have to accept that she is ageing rapidly. As she was a stray, for however long it takes a cat to have two lots of kitties, I expect that has an effect on her life expectancy.


----------



## Katherine (4 Aug 2017)

Google maps tells us that this traffic jam we're in crawling past Bristol will add 70 mins to our journey! The farm shop at Gloucester services was full of yummy treats. It's been open for 2 years but it's the first time we have been there. We might have to call in again on our way home. The cheese counter looked particularly tempting but we're staying in a B&B tonight who would not appreciate a piece of Stinking Bishop.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Aug 2017)

Meanwhile,in the BA lounge in Rome Mr Loudmouth has been TALKING VERY LOUDLY to his mate blaring out of the ipad on his lap...I have just bellowed at him to turn his ipod up a bit so we can all join in the conversation.....
His wife who told him to be quiter is now embarrased and Mr Loudmouth has buried his head in his Daily Wail. Tosser.
Meanwhile I am feeling huge and smug.


----------



## postman (4 Aug 2017)

Postman is feeling rather good.I am not one for sitting around a lot,when i can see things that need doing.So i continued cleaning windows, outside and inside,including Mrs Postman's outside grubby filthy window her craft room..As yet i have not been up to look from the inside but boy it was dirty.Also i have had a go with my new curl bar and weights,nothing too difficult.Got a plan off YouTube.So i am looking forward to see if i don't bleed next time i go to the loo.

On another note i have just found a local cycling club that needs volunteers to assist with a short cycling day on Saturday,it's only 10 mins away.I just might go down,it will do me good.


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Google maps tells us that this traffic jam we're in crawling past Bristol will add 70 mins to our journey! The farm shop at Gloucester services was full of yummy treats. It's been open for 2 years but it's the first time we have been there. We might have to call in again on our way home. The cheese counter looked particularly tempting but we're staying in a B&B tonight who would not appreciate a piece of Stinking Bishop.


We went there for the first time this year when we went down to see Coffeejo. Fantastic place isn't it, the pies and sausage rolls are so tempting.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Meanwhile,in the BA lounge in Rome Mr Loudmouth has been TALKING VERY LOUDLY to his mate blaring out of the ipad on his lap...I have just bellowed at him to turn his ipod up a bit so we can all join in the conversation.....
> His wife who told him to be quiter is now embarrased and Mr Loudmouth has buried his head in his Daily Wail. Tosser.
> Meanwhile I am feeling huge and smug.


----------



## Asa Post (4 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> The Prof has just been followed on Twitter by Prince Harry.
> 
> I can confirm it's the real Prof (she has a blue tick) but *there's some doubt as to the authenticity of Prince Harry* (no blue tick).



There always has been, but we're not supposed to talk about it.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2017)

User said:


> A Gordon centre? You name your gazebos?


It tuned out to be a pergola that we were looking at.
We had a bit of fun trying to buy a plum tree. We had to put it on a trolley, wheel it through a busy shoppy bit to pay for it and then have it taken away to be delivered next week. Imagine what mayhem we could have caused if it was a big bushy prickly thing.


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Google maps tells us that this traffic jam we're in crawling past Bristol will add 70 mins to our journey! The farm shop at Gloucester services was full of yummy treats. It's been open for 2 years but it's the first time we have been there. We might have to call in again on our way home. The cheese counter looked particularly tempting but we're staying in a B&B tonight who would not appreciate a piece of Stinking Bishop.





The Velvet Curtain said:


> We went there for the first time this year when we went down to see Coffeejo. Fantastic place isn't it, the pies and sausage rolls are so tempting.



Are they accessible from both sides of the Motorway? I thought I read somewhere that one or other of them is only available north or south bound, not both. I may be wrong of course.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Aug 2017)

I have a little treat for later


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Are they accessible from both sides of the Motorway? I thought I read somewhere that one or other of them is only available north or south bound, not both. I may be wrong of course.


They are available both sides, we stopped in there and back.


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> They are available both sides, we stopped in there and back.


Perhaps I am thinking back to when they first opened. It seems sensible to access from both sides.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Aug 2017)




----------



## hopless500 (4 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have a little treat for later
> View attachment 366088



That will be so bitter. 85% is my limit.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Aug 2017)

The obligatory foot photo


----------



## TVC (4 Aug 2017)

I am wrestling with round the World air tickets.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> That will be so bitter. 85% is my limit.



Yes probably but I have never tried it before, I may like it I may not, we will see


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Aug 2017)

User said:


> The texture is not as good with really high percentage chocolate.



I am not a chocolate buff, just want to try something different.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Yes probably but I have never tried it before, I may like it I may not, we will see


I still miss the Bendicks 'Sporting and Military' bitter dark chocolate.


----------



## Oxo (4 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> The obligatory foot photo
> View attachment 366098


Reminds me of my favourite children's book, 'Toes of Toes Hall'


----------



## Katherine (4 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Are they accessible from both sides of the Motorway? I thought I read somewhere that one or other of them is only available north or south bound, not both. I may be wrong of course.


Thanks for your warning!


----------



## hopless500 (4 Aug 2017)

My PO travel card is working well. It's first purchase is beer


----------



## hopless500 (4 Aug 2017)

User said:


> The texture is not as good with really high percentage chocolate.


I agree. It loses its 'melt'.


----------



## Oxo (4 Aug 2017)

I have an embarrassing discharge, the battery on my iPad is down to 11%.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Aug 2017)

The beer is going down well


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2017)

Earlier on I was holding two conversations with our youngest lad at the same time on two different subjects, one by text and one by messenger.


----------



## Oxo (4 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> Earlier on I was holding two conversations with our youngest lad at the same time on two different subjects, one by text and one by messenger.


Bi-lingual?


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2017)

Oxo said:


> Bi-lingual?



Unfortunately no.


----------



## Threevok (4 Aug 2017)

In Wales it's Dai-Lingual


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> That will be so bitter. 85% is my limit.



Yep, very bitter.


----------



## lutonloony (4 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Double whammy, Caravans AND Devon....tsk.





Fab Foodie said:


> Double whammy, Caravans AND Devon....tsk.


.


----------



## lutonloony (4 Aug 2017)

Pins and needles in right hand, been there all day, very irksome. Even more annoying as today was non bike day ( or pub day as I like to call it)


----------



## hopless500 (4 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Yep, very bitter.


Edible??


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2017)

Really need to sort out this cat show entry (very tight on the deadline) but kind of got distracted by Mo Farah. Amazing guy, chapeau!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Aug 2017)

I'm thinking about using the house's microwave but i can't decide what to put in it,if i decide to use it. A potato pie,a jacket potato, or some macaroni cheese are possibilities.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Aug 2017)

I added three chopped-up anchovy fillets to my tomato and cucumber salad.

Entirely splendid!


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I see @Hill Wimp and @Fab Foodie have bought a new car to tow that hateful caravan
> 
> View attachment 366128


If you'd ever drunk Blatz, you'd find it hateful too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Yep, very bitter.


Like baking chocolate, very little fat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking about using the house's microwave but i can't decide what to put in it,if i decide to use it. A potato pie,a jacket potato, or some macaroni cheese are possibilities.


Potato pie.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Remind me of an old movie we had in school about Ireland, and a fellow and his son drove the old pony and trap right out on the tarmac at Shannon to meet the relative coming from the States, from 707 to pony cart in about 10 steps on the auld sod.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPil3syxcaU

Okay, Lockheed Constellation, and close to the tarmac.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Aug 2017)

Some analog policing, and a retrieval of a BSA at 7:47.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuhxqYW12bE


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2017)

Morning. I shouldn't have woken up. My wife said that before I woke up she was going to make us both some crumpets.

Oh well! I'd better make another hot drink.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Edible??



Yes but I had to drink plenty of water with it.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like baking chocolate, very little fat.



It is an odd taste because of the low fat and sugar content, I will finish the bar but won't buy it again.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2017)

I was just listening to the athletics bit on the TV and have come to the conclusion that I am more of a wrong distance runner. At school I found that I was fast over the initial part of a sprint and then run out of steam halfway through. Anything longer had to be broken down into manageable stages with walks in-between.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Aug 2017)

That beardy git keeps ruining my pictures


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Aug 2017)

Whole family is smitten by Worcester. The cycle infra isn't the worst, though far from the sea there is a big river and two canals, a cricket ground and racecourse within walking distance of the city centre, lots of cafes, the Cathedral is free to enter, and beer is £2.80 a pint in a decent free house.

And a professional Rugby Union club.

Now tops my where I want to retire to list.


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Whole family is smitten by Worcester. The cycle infra isn't the worst, though far from the sea there is a big river and two canals, a cricket ground and racecourse within walking distance of the city centre, lots of cafes, the Cathedral is free to enter, and beer is £2.80 a pint in a decent free house.



Where is your nephew getting married?


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2017)

You mean the "Wossthishere sauce"?


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes I do.....but I always struggle with the spelling.



Good thing that it is not called Herryford and Wooster Sauce then.


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Whole family is smitten by Worcester. The cycle infra isn't the worst, though far from the sea there is a big river and two canals, a cricket ground and racecourse within walking distance of the city centre, lots of cafes, the Cathedral is free to enter, and beer is £2.80 a pint in a decent free house.
> 
> And a professional Rugby Union club.
> 
> Now tops my where I want to retire to list.



You might like to pm me about the location of the Wedding in case it is Top Secret.


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2017)

I have a choice of weather again today. Looking out of the front window I can see blue sky and a few light fluffy clouds in the distance. 

Out of the the back window, I can see stormy dark clouds.


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2017)

I have been out an bought a marvellous linen jacket, I also got caught in a thunder storm walking home.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Aug 2017)




----------



## alicat (5 Aug 2017)

Thunderstorm has arrived here. Spectacular!


----------



## lutonloony (5 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have been out an bought a marvellous linen jacket, I also got caught in a thunder storm walking home.


I'm assuming the linen jacket, was very poor at being waterproof


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2017)

here now.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2017)

again


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2017)

lutonloony said:


> I'm assuming the linen jacket, was very poor at being waterproof


It was still in the bag.

For those who are interested, the new linen jacket goes very well with my white trousers.


----------



## potsy (5 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Post a picture and let @potsy be the judge of that....


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2017)

alicat said:


> Thunderstorm has arrived here. Spectacular!



Thank you so much for sending it southwards. I did not feel like doing any gardening anyway.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have been out an bought a marvellous linen jacket, I also got caught in a thunder storm walking home.


Where was the thunderstorm walking to?


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Aug 2017)

alicat said:


> Thunderstorm has arrived here. Spectacular!



We had 1 flash of lightening and 1 rumble of thunder.


----------



## midlife (5 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It was still in the bag.
> 
> For those who are interested, the new linen jacket goes very well with my white trousers.



I turned up for work in some trendy white trousers in the late 80's and was sent home to change them because I "looked like an Ice cream salesman" ...


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2017)

We were going out to lunch and then onto Compton Verney to visit their Fete. Unfortunately my Good Lady's having problems with her back so we came straight home after lunch, we arrived back in Coventry in a monsoon, complete with thunder and lightning, now the sun is shining.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2017)

Curled up in bed with a dose of the lurgis, listening to TMS on the radio.

Wasn't quite what I'd planned to do for today.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2017)

Today's makings plus we picked Sloes which are now in the freezer. 

6 litres of gin made now


----------



## midlife (5 Aug 2017)

Garlic gin???


----------



## potsy (5 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> 6 litres of gin made now


That's you sorted for this weekend then, what will you make for next week?


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Today's makings plus we picked Sloes which are now in the freezer.
> 
> 6 litres of gin made now
> View attachment 366223



Aubergine rocks.one of my favourite veggies.


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2017)

I've been looking into making my own gin, there are some interesting recipes about. I really do want to make my owm cocao gin tbough.


----------



## midlife (5 Aug 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Aubergine rocks.one of my favourite veggies.



Isn't that a song by Elton John?

Goodbye aubergine......


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I've been looking into making my own gin, there are some interesting recipes about. I really do want to make my owm cocao gin tbough.


It's so easy. The hardest bit waiting for it to flavour. I reckon by Xmas I will have 10 litres of fruit Gin for the price of 3 cheap litres of Gin.


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's so easy. The hardest bit waiting for it to flavour. I reckon by Xmas I will have 10 litres of fruit Gin for the price of 3 cheap litres of Gin.


What base alcohol are you using?


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> What base alcohol are you using?


Er, Gin !

You just add your fruit and sugar.

Sloes, pick, prick,freeze for a week, fill just over half an empty bottle with them then top up with Gin. I add sugar to taste when I turn the bottles weekly.

Other fruit Gins I pick, freeze, add fruit to the empty bottle, add 50gms of sugar, top up with Gin and shake. Keep in a cool dark place and then turn weekly.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2017)

You can do it with frozen fruit from the supermarket if you don't want to pick the fruit yourself. One of my bottles is mixed frozen berries from Sainsburys.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2017)

midlife said:


> Garlic gin???


Oil


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Aug 2017)

Been scouring Tesco for something new to try when this caught my eye....


----------



## hopless500 (5 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It was still in the bag.
> 
> For those who are interested, the new linen jacket goes very well with my white trousers.


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Er, Gin !
> 
> You just add your fruit and sugar.
> 
> ...


Ah right, the websites I'm looking at start with vodka and add the juniper and base aromatics as well. Like this: http://www.ginmonkey.co.uk/2014/03/04/how-to-make-gin-at-home-no-distillation-required/


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Ah right, the websites I'm looking at start with vodka and add the juniper and base aromatics as well. Like this: http://www.ginmonkey.co.uk/2014/03/04/how-to-make-gin-at-home-no-distillation-required/


I only deal in pure Gin


----------



## hopless500 (5 Aug 2017)

Portuguese custard tart....


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You can do it with frozen fruit from the supermarket if you don't want to pick the fruit yourself. One of my bottles is mixed frozen berries from Sainsburys.


I was wondering if you could use damsons instead of sloes? It's quite easy to get them mixed up the other way round until you bite into them.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Aug 2017)

@threebikesmcginty
First Aubs from the garden :-)


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @threebikesmcginty
> First Aubs from the garden :-)
> 
> View attachment 366261


Very nice, now go and cook some proper food.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Very nice, now go and cook some proper food.


They're now pickle :-). Off to prepare some salad. I make proper food by the tonne during the week....


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Aug 2017)

TVC cooked mushroom risotto for dinner this evening @Fab Foodie , this is proper food.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> TVC cooked mushroom risotto for dinner this evening @Fab Foodie , this is proper food.
> 
> View attachment 366266


...and so it is.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Aug 2017)

Me and Wimpers are now suffering from a surfeit of home made pie she made this afternoon using cherries we picked the other week.... Very nommy indeed :-)

I may not move from the sofa for a while.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> TVC cooked mushroom risotto for dinner this evening @Fab Foodie , this is proper food.
> 
> View attachment 366266


He's cheated and added Lardons methinks.

Mind you the last Mushroom Risotto I cooked had a Duck Breast each on top, cooked on the Griddle for 4 minutes a side (after removing the sinew and seasoning with salt and pepper) then left to 'rest' for 5mins before being sliced on the angle and placed on the top.


----------



## potsy (5 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> TVC cooked mushroom risotto for dinner this evening @Fab Foodie , this is proper food.
> 
> View attachment 366266


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me and Wimpers are now suffering from a surfeit of home made pie she made this afternoon using cherries we picked the other week.... Very nommy indeed :-)
> 
> I may not move from the sofa for a while.


----------



## TVC (5 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> He's cheated and added Lardons methinks.
> 
> Mind you the last Mushroom Risotto I cooked had a Duck Breast each on top, cooked on the Griddle for 4 minutes a side (after removing the sinew and seasoning with salt and pepper) then left to 'rest' for 5mins before being sliced on the angle and placed on the top.


Cubed Pancetta


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Talking of pies
> 
> View attachment 366275



We have pork pies in the fridge, I'm sure that at some point the doctor told me pies were off the menu.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Aug 2017)

I've had a salted cod pie. I was apprehensive... it was rather nice but oddly reminded me of tripe and onions and potato


----------



## Katherine (5 Aug 2017)

No pie today but I intend to have many cornish pasties in the next 2 weeks. 
Today was a welcome cream tea waiting for us in our holiday apartment and an alfresco meal in the evening sunshine. 






The obligatory photo of St Michael's Mount


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Where is your nephew getting married?


Rushwick.


----------



## tyred (5 Aug 2017)

My new LED light bulb which claims to be as bright as a 75W filament bulb is about as bright as an eclipse.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> That used to be the snack of choice in Crawley at the halfway stop of the London-Brighton veteran cars run, but the café that did them has closed down .



Tip: Co-op ISB. 

Even better tip: they're 17p each when on markdown.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2017)

Feel much better after a quiet afternoon / evening cuddling up with the girls and a blanket. Was running a temp earlier, no wonder I felt ghastly.

Gonna have an early night, so nunnight one and all xxx

Umm, I'll just have a  first though.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Aug 2017)

I'm wondering what I should do with the remaining anchovy fillets. I've run out of tomatoes.

EDIT: Rejoice, rejoice! I have just found five in the fruit bowl!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's so easy. The hardest bit waiting for it to flavour. I reckon by Xmas I will have 10 litres of fruit Gin for the price of 3 cheap litres of Gin.


Cheap gin can be made into expensive gin by running it through a Brita pitcher a few times. After all, the difference is in charcoal filtering. (I live near some base alcohol making plants, so I hear all the tricks of the trade. Much of Peoria and Pekin((especially)) smell like fermenting corn, as so much corn is grown here.) The best way to take corn and make it much more valuable and transportable is to make it into hooch. And everybody around here has a booze story to tell.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Aug 2017)

I'm just watching my favourite cycling film 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUIr9LG1juw
then i'm off for a ride. Well that's the plan, but i might have another cup of coffee and go out this afternoon instead?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 366310
> I'm wondering what I should do with the remaining anchovy fillets. I've run out of tomatoes.
> 
> EDIT: Rejoice, rejoice! I have just found five in the fruit bowl!


That's a curious 'Still Life' from the Slowmo house!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2017)

tyred said:


> My new LED light bulb which claims to be as bright as a 75W filament bulb is about as bright as an eclipse.


Ah! But do they say if the bulb is on or off?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Cubed Pancetta


I'm having a problem reading worms today. I read that as panacea.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm just watching my favourite cycling film
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUIr9LG1juw
> then i'm off for a ride. Well that's the plan, but i might have another cup of coffee and go out this afternoon instead?



Right i'm off. 75 miles is the target!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2017)

Well that's muddied the waters! We just turned our taps on and discovered the water has gone brown like tea. It's a good job my wife didn't put the washing on.
Apparently there is a burst water main somewhere.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2017)

I was just thinking. If I was to wash my bikes now it might make them look like they have been ridden.


----------



## gaijintendo (6 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Well that's muddied the waters! We just turned our taps on and discovered the water has gone brown like tea. It's a good job my wife didn't put the washing on.
> Apparently there is a burst water main somewhere.


I just imagined a Tea Tap. Mmm.


----------



## TVC (6 Aug 2017)

Lovely sunny morning. My turn to lead the pub ride again.


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Aug 2017)

I'll be heading out shortly. A fry-up may be on the agenda.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Aug 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> I'll be heading out shortly. A fry-up may be on the agenda.


Just had 'Frittata Sunday' in the garden here....


----------



## TVC (6 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just had 'Frittata Sunday' in the garden here....


Oooh, yes please.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Aug 2017)

a short warm and not entirely unpleasant run back to the village hall to collect the car.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2017)

Sat in the Hub at Rosliston forestry centre with coffee and toast.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Aug 2017)

No gardening today, everywhere is sodden after yesterday


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Right i'm off. 75 miles is the target!


I managed 30. Add that to yesterday's 30 and we have 60 miles. Not bad for a weekend's work.


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2017)

Don't think I'll be riding - woke up with a sore lower back (left over persistent pain from the spinal fracture) as I was patching up the plaster from a leak and repainting a ceiling yesterday. Paying for it now.

Sat here with a fresh coffee and Red Bull UCI Downhill World Cup on the telly - these guys are insane !


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Aug 2017)

Meanwhile Wimpers has been whittling.....







Can you tell what it is yet?


----------



## raleighnut (6 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Meanwhile Wimpers has been whittling.....
> 
> View attachment 366404
> 
> ...


No but I can see you being whacked round the lughole with it when she reads this post of yours.


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Meanwhile Wimpers has been whittling.....
> 
> View attachment 366404
> 
> ...


Is it a small banjo?


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Meanwhile Wimpers has been whittling.....
> 
> View attachment 366404
> 
> ...



Looks like a wooden spoon for someone.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Aug 2017)

Hopeless you lot, absolutely hopeless.
It's clearly a knife which we have managed to fashion by hand using a piece of tree shaped like a spoon....


----------



## TVC (6 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Meanwhile Wimpers has been whittling.....
> 
> View attachment 366404
> 
> ...


An accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> An accident waiting to happen.


It just did....


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> An accident waiting to happen.


What happened to the sassy, Sandra Bullock like police woman that used to post in here?

Now all I see is whittling, caravans and knitting, has she done an Accy and given up on life?


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2017)

User said:


> I am wondering how it is going to go down with other commuters on the train.


Would you argue with a women whittling away the time?


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2017)

User said:


> I am wondering how it is going to go down with other commuters on the train.


She will probably find she has the whole carriage to herself fairly often.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2017)

Listening to the Community Shield from Wembley on the radio.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (6 Aug 2017)

What a strange day. Just after we woke up there was a muffled "thud" and our daughter reported a good sized bird had flown into her closed window. This was a puzzle as the curtains were closed at the time.

Sure enough a very dazed looking pigeon/dove type thing flopping around looking very dazed on the flat roof. Just out of reach it has to stay there. Luckily our cat is 19 and a half so the bird is out of reach of him!

After a while though, it sort of flaps off the roof and crash lands in the large shrub by the back door. It sits there for a bit not really looking very well so we captured it and kept it quiet in a nice dark shoe box. Next thing I know, I have been volunteered to drive the thing up the motorway to a wildlife hospital. 

It was sounding slightly improved by the time we got there and turned out to be a rather under nourished wood pigeon. It'll be looked after there for a few days and brought up to a healthy weight and then released. After a donation to them and a pub lunch, my quiet inexpensive day in with maybe a ride was none of these things!

How it managed to be under fed is a mystery. The pigeons and starlings between them empty out the industrial sized bird feeders we have in under a morning.


----------



## TVC (6 Aug 2017)

This afternoon involved a return to the pub and a Strawberry and Black Pepper Gin.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2017)

Well I have been banned from the bulk cooking I had planned this afternoon. Something about knives and blood not wanted in his kitchen.

I have however had a lovely day whittling away at a piece of beech and fashioned the beginnings of my spoon. One slight accident has stopped play for the moment but I'm itching to get back to it when the blood transfusion has finished

Looks like more crochet for the rest of the day


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This afternoon involved a return to the pub and a Strawberry and Black Pepper Gin.


Sounds nice.

You could make that yourself.

There is a rather lovely Sevillian Strawberry Gin that our local micro pub serves.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Aug 2017)

I'd like to post something but am just too busy in the kitchen simultaneously making beef bouginone, Wimpers special shepherds pie and meatballs in ratatouille....


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Aug 2017)

Had a nice few hours at RSPB Sandy today watching the fledgling Hobbies and a few other birds..nuthatch buzzards kites swifts and all manner of small finch and tits..
Been a member for years but never visited the Sandy site..
Free parking for members and a really lovely place to spend a few hrs..

Then stopped at Rutland cycles at Grafham Water..for a look at all the bikes..
They have a 0% finance deal on atm too...
A new fat tyred Marin Pine at 500 quid for 12.50 pcm. Thats a good buy for a rrp bike of over 800.
I did think mm that could be fun but i cant even ride a bike at the mo so left sharpish before my common sense failed.. Wife thought i should have got it she does love me


----------



## TVC (6 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'd like to post something but am just too busy in the kitchen simultaneously making beef bouginone, Wimpers special shepherds pie and meatballs in ratatouille....


Are you having to wear the nurse's uniform too?


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2017)

Can't be arsed to cook tonight as still feeling rather run down. Off to the chippy in the village shortly. 

Arsenal did win the Community Shield though.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Are you having to wear the nurse's uniform too?


Later....


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2017)

Heating's on


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Heating's on


WTF you wimp !!!!

It's August.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Aug 2017)

@User14044 , earlier I was thinking about Gravel and a knife ended up cutting the palm of my hand which is now plastered and throbbing, spooky coincidence


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> WTF you wimp !!!!
> 
> It's August.


August in Manchester


----------



## ianrauk (6 Aug 2017)




----------



## postman (6 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I managed 30. Add that to yesterday's 30 and we have 60 miles. Not bad for a weekend's work.



Well done Accy,now how is the blood pressure of some of the more mature ladies in your establishment.All that lycra and hairy legs.Some of those ladies might have led sheltered lives.


----------



## TVC (6 Aug 2017)

Someone has just woken up. We are in trouble.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Someone has just woken up. We are in trouble.
> 
> View attachment 366536


----------



## hopless500 (6 Aug 2017)

Apparently the bearings have gone in my RHS pedal. Made for an interesting ride home - much clunking from the pedal and swearing from me when my foot got thrown forward and the pedal took a chunk out of the back of my calf


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Apparently the bearings have gone in my RHS pedal. Made for an interesting ride home - much clunking from the pedal and swearing from me when my foot got thrown forward and the pedal took a chunk out of the back of my calf


The RHS do bike parts!

How bad is the leg?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Aug 2017)

best pizza, darn it, best Italian meal I have ever eaten in England.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> The RHS do bike parts!
> 
> How bad is the leg?


It'll not fall off just yet


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> It'll not fall off just yet


That's one good thing.


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Apparently the bearings have gone in my RHS pedal. Made for an interesting ride home - much clunking from the pedal and swearing from me when my foot got thrown forward and the pedal took a chunk out of the back of my calf


Taking weight saving to extremes


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Apparently the bearings have gone in my RHS pedal. Made for an interesting ride home - much clunking from the pedal and swearing from me when my foot got thrown forward and the pedal took a chunk out of the back of my calf



Ouch!!!


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Aug 2017)

I visited the chocolate shop in Hawkshead this afternoon and bought some cardamom flavoured milk chocolate.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKiTL8IW9vw


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Ooh - that sounds nice.
> 
> 
> *Looks for excuse to visit Deal*





User said:


> Ooh - that sounds nice.
> 
> 
> *Looks for excuse to visit Deal*


http://www.dylanswine.co.uk/product-details.asp?Auto_ID=1483


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Ooh - that sounds nice.
> 
> 
> *Looks for excuse to visit Deal*



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deal_Timeball

Oh I do like to be beside the seaside........


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Damn you!
> 
> I'm now waiting for another delivery...


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2017)

Morning. My wife was just saying that she has to keep her big toe nail cut really short otherwise she finds her shoes painful. I said that mine is the same. Have toes evolved over the last century or have shoes changed?


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. My wife was just saying that she has to keep her big toe nail cut really short otherwise she finds her shoes painful. I said that mine is the same. Have toes evolved over the last century or have shoes changed?



Most likely shoes have changed.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. My wife was just saying that she has to keep her big toe nail cut really short otherwise she finds her shoes painful. I said that mine is the same. Have toes evolved over the last century or have shoes changed?


It looks like you two have [d]evolved, otherwise why would you only have 1 toe each?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2017)

Our pergola and plum tree have arrived. They are quite easy to tell apart, one looks like a stick with green bits on it and the other is in a cardboard box.

We thought that we could grow grapes up over the pergola once it is up. I thought that I might be able to anchor the pergola to 4 large paving slabs with raw bolts instead of having to dig into the bedrock.
I'm going to have a rest now, too much thinking has worn me out.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> It looks like you two have [d]evolved, otherwise why would you only have 1 toe each?


At times I think it is a shame that we have lost the use of our feet, having an extra hand at times would be useful.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> At times I think it is a shame that we have lost the use of our feet, having an extra hand at times would be useful.


True, especially when replacing gear cables on a bike.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Aug 2017)

Off to the highest village in Wales.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2017)




----------



## potsy (7 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 366642


Audi driver left it there, guaranteed


----------



## raleighnut (7 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Audi driver left it there, guaranteed


Parked too neatly for an Audi driver.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Aug 2017)

I have a cold.  Out of respect for my work colleagues, I think I'll skip work tomorrow.

I made the mistake of taking several train trips last week and this week, as I've been consulting a specialist regarding new hearing aids. Unfortunately, someone on a train (or that's my guess, anyway) must have sneezed some germs my way. Thanks for nothing!  Despite my excellent cycling fitness, I'm not immune to colds, although I get them pretty rarely.

I do have a trip report to finish writing, so I guess I'll be doing that tomorrow.


----------



## pjd57 (7 Aug 2017)

Just put some scones in the oven.


Further updates on request


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> http://www.dylanswine.co.uk/product-details.asp?Auto_ID=1483



They sell a white port, but not limoncello, or lemoncello or am I looking at the wrong spelling?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Just put some scones in the oven.
> 
> 
> Further updates on request


Did you turn it on?


----------



## pjd57 (7 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Did you turn it on?


Yes.
Before I started mixing.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Aug 2017)

Adobe InDesign is still being annoying.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Just put some scones in the oven.
> 
> 
> Further updates on request


Is that the same as putting some buns in the oven?


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I have a cold.  Out of respect for my work colleagues, I think I'll skip work tomorrow.
> 
> I made the mistake of taking several train trips last week and this week, as I've been consulting a specialist regarding new hearing aids. Unfortunately, someone on a train (or that's my guess, anyway) must have sneezed some germs my way. Thanks for nothing!  Despite my excellent cycling fitness, I'm not immune to colds, although I get them pretty rarely.
> 
> I do have a trip report to finish writing, so I guess I'll be doing that tomorrow.


Get some ice cream.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> At times I think it is a shame that we have lost the use of our feet, having an extra hand at times would be useful.


Just adapt how you use what you've got.


----------



## TVC (7 Aug 2017)

User said:


> A semi-productive meeting with a CCG this morning. Jack is back home on snoozing on the sofa. Mr R is getting rained on on the boat.


Sounds like it's Gin O'clock.


----------



## TVC (7 Aug 2017)

I'm working a three day week this week, I now know how @Hill Wimp and @potsy feel.


----------



## TVC (7 Aug 2017)

User said:


> It is nice to have Jack back. The house was very empty without him last night...


Strange isn't it how something so small takes up so much of your attention, and you invest much of your happiness in it.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Just adapt how you use what you've got.
> View attachment 366665


Oh! I couldn't do that, I'm useless with a mobile phone.


----------



## Katherine (7 Aug 2017)

Just deciding how many blankets and waterproof mats to take to wrap up with for the open air performance of Treasure Island tonight at The Minack Theatre. Rain is forecast for the whole evening.


----------



## potsy (7 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Strange isn't it how something so small takes up so much of your attention, and you invest much of your happiness in it.


I actually work a 6 day week, I just cram it all into 4 days


----------



## pjd57 (7 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I have a cold.  Out of respect for my work colleagues, I think I'll skip work tomorrow.




Big mistake.
Best cure there is for a cold is to take it into work and give it to someone else.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Audi driver left it there, guaranteed


Our contracts director - who drives an Audi - does this. His reasoning is that it saves jobs.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2017)

There's a rat in mi kitchen (what am I gonna do?) 
We got home yesterday and found a small pile of clay and chalk next to the cooker. Mr Hop has removed a cupboard and found It's started to excavate up the wall  Not good... once the base goes it tends to avalanche


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Just deciding how many blankets and waterproof mats to take to wrap up with for the open air performance of Treasure Island tonight at The Minack Theatre. Rain is forecast for the whole evening.


Have fun. The Minack is fabulous. I'd love to see a performance there.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> Just put some scones in the oven.
> 
> 
> Further updates on request


What flavour?


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> There's a rat in mi kitchen (what am I gonna do?)
> We got home yesterday and found a small pile of clay and chalk next to the cooker. Mr Hop has removed a cupboard and found It's started to excavate up the wall  Not good... once the base goes it tends to avalanche



I'd lend you Casa Reynard's resident Pest Control Squad, but they are currently in the dining room having a mexican stand off with something that's under the dresser.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Just deciding how many blankets and waterproof mats to take to wrap up with for the open air performance of Treasure Island tonight at The Minack Theatre. Rain is forecast for the whole evening.



I'd go for waterproof jacket & trews and wellies...


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2017)

Curled up with a brew and listening to TMS.

England within touching distance of wrapping up the 4th Test. Wicket just gone: Rabada cWestley bAnderson 2 (SA 195-8)


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2017)

Morne Morkel just out for a duck.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2017)

All over. England win by 177 runs. 3-1 series win as well.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> I'd lend you Casa Reynard's resident Pest Control Squad, but they are currently in the dining room having a mexican stand off with something that's under the dresser.


I have a 3-strong pest control squad. I suspect we would have less intuders if they didn't keep bringing in and 'losing' the odd one.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have a 3-strong pest control squad. I suspect we would have less intuders if they didn't keep bringing in and 'losing' the odd one.



That's exactly what's happening here right now... 

Fortunately it appears to be a shrew, which, due to the nature of its metabolism, is less of a bother than the other rodentical options.


----------



## Old jon (7 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> other rodentical options.



Your dictionary must be the envy of the English speaking world.


----------



## mybike (7 Aug 2017)

mybike said:


> Today we've had 0,21"
> Last year August had 0.84"
> 
> Anyone want to make any predictions as to whether this August's will exceed last years.



So far, 0.64.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Aug 2017)

Old jon said:


> Your dictionary must be the envy of the English speaking world.


Rodentical needs to go into the OED!


----------



## TVC (7 Aug 2017)

For absolutely no reason.


----------



## TVC (7 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> What's green and hangs from trees?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2017)

Stupid cooker! I wish it had knobs. I managed to get the bottom oven to come on at the right temperature and even managed to set the timer.
How did I know that it switched itself off in the meantime and waited all that time to tell me that it wasn't on


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! I couldn't do that, I'm useless with a mobile phone.


Use pen & paper instead then!


----------



## raleighnut (7 Aug 2017)

A visit to Mancland might be on the cards soon (need to change trains there if travelling to Mums)

Wonder if these might be on the menu.

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/foodanddri...-manchester/ar-AApConD?li=AAnZ9Ug&ocid=OIE9HP


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2017)

Well the pie was edible and it was just as it said on the tin. Just Chicken. It's a shame they omitted the taste.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Not quite mundane but my mother has just rung me. She had a phone call from the local hospice charity today. She's won first prize in their summer raffle...
> 
> 
> ... a 10 night all expenses paid Caribbean cruise for two!
> ...


----------



## potsy (7 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> A visit to Mancland might be on the cards soon (need to change trains there if travelling to Mums)
> 
> Wonder if these might be on the menu.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-gb/foodanddrink/news/morrisons-launches-a-foot-long-sausage-roll-for-just-£1-and-you-can-buy-it-in-manchester/ar-AApConD?li=AAnZ9Ug&ocid=OIE9HP


See, Mancland is always at the forefront of new gourmet food, I may have to start shopping there in future


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Not quite mundane but my mother has just rung me. She had a phone call from the local hospice charity today. She's won first prize in their summer raffle...



Neat! The best raffle prize I've ever won is 2kg of Hills cat food...


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Well the pie was edible and it was just as it said on the tin. Just Chicken. It's a shame they omitted the taste.



Ouch... I've had a Tescos Finest chicken pie like that.


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Neat! The best raffle prize I've ever won is 2kg of Hills cat food...


I won a television in a raffle. Good timing, as the tv that I had at the time was about twenty years old. The "prize" tv is now about sixteen years old*.

I also won about £4,000 in the Lottery. A very useful sum.

* Yes, @potsy it is a colour tv, thank you.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2017)

All of the raffles I do are at cat shows - I'll usually buy a strip or two to support the club as the money tends to go for welfare / rescue. Prefer the raffles where you can put your tickets into pots for specific prizes, which means I can avoid all the things I don't need.

However, I did come back from the Birman show last November with a bottle of 20 year old Chinese rice wine. No one else put in for it so gave it a punt as it came in a stunning ceramic bottle with a turquoise crackle glaze. Thought I could use the wine for cooking, but the Chinese ladies who yellow sticker in Tesco told me that it's a really expensive bottle, the sort that gets trotted out for special occasions...


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Aug 2017)

I'm having two of these in a large mug. 






Is it cheating if you think it's not strong enough,so you put a large spoonful of coffee in?


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2017)

Ooohh yes, I have remembered something else I won as a raffle prize. 
A Jean Greenhowe gardener, who I call Hamilton.


----------



## TVC (7 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Ooohh yes, I have remembered something else I won as a raffle prize.
> 
> View attachment 366815


Lu once knitted one of them


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2017)

Also I few years ago, this chap, a chef I think, was in a Charity shop and waiting for a good home, so I did bought him.


----------



## TVC (7 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I won a television in a raffle. Good timing, as the tv that I had at the time was about twenty years old. The "prize" tv is now about sixteen years old*.
> 
> I also won about £4,000 in the Lottery. A very useful sum.
> 
> * Yes, @potsy it is a colour tv, thank you.


I won a CD player on a country show tombola. It was in 1986 when CD players had just come out, it was 10 minutes after the show had started, it was their star prize, it was on the front of their display, it was clearly the result of much arm twisting and favour calling. They smiled, but they clearly weren't happy. I've never dared go back to Garstang since


----------



## slowmotion (8 Aug 2017)

I've just ordered a litre of FlowAid SCC concrete superplasticiser.

Where will it all lead? World domination?


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4910568, member: 9609"]breaking the 800 mile per tank 

View attachment 366814
[/QUOTE]

What sort of vehicle have you got?


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2017)

Got the John Williams Prom on the i-player while I catch up with some reading.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I've just ordered a litre of FlowAid SCC concrete superplasticiser.
> 
> Where will it all lead? World domination?




If you change the slump-flow and the viscosity, does this alter the electrostatic repulsion? You could try moving some planets around, and see if aliens arrive.


----------



## TVC (8 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I've just ordered a litre of FlowAid SCC concrete superplasticiser.
> 
> Where will it all lead? World domination?


A whole litre, you madman!


----------



## TVC (8 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> If you change the slump-flow and the viscosity, does this alter the electrostatic repulsion? You could try moving some planets around, and see if some aliens arrive.


I don't know whether to be impressed by this answer, or scared.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A whole litre, you madman!


It cost nearly £16, I'll have you know! I'm not made of money.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I don't know whether to be impressed by this answer, or scared.



Both!


----------



## TVC (8 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> It cost nearly £16, I'll have you know! I'm not made of money.


Yeahbut it should last you for years, or at least until the spirits run out on Boxing day.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> If you change the slump-flow and the viscosity, does this alter the electrostatic repulsion? You could try moving some planets around, and see if aliens arrive.


I'm just going to pour the C20 brew into a couple of voids and see if it does actually self-compact without vibration. It could be good.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yeahbut it should last you for years, or at least until the spirits run out on Boxing day.


I think a litre is only good for 100kg. I'll have to re-check the calcs.....


----------



## TVC (8 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I'm just going to pour the C20 brew into a couple of voids and see if it does actually self-compact without vibration. It could be good.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> View attachment 366819


Ah well, my Elixir of Eternal Youth seems to be cutting the mustard.


----------



## TVC (8 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Ah well, my Elixir of Eternal Youth seems to be cutting the mustard.


Hasn't fixed my astigmatism though


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hasn't fixed my astigmatism though



I always thought there was something of a stigma attached to you, now I know!


----------



## slowmotion (8 Aug 2017)

=


The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hasn't fixed my astigmatism though


I feel your pain.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I've just ordered a litre of FlowAid SCC concrete superplasticiser.
> 
> Where will it all lead? World domination?



How are things in the international centre for world domination? Seems to have gone a bit quiet recently on that front which makes me think it's working.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Aug 2017)

User said:


> 'Rodentical' is a word that appears to be out there and used in relation to pest control - mainly in the Land of English Mangling across the pond....


What? Cloning rats are we now?


----------



## slowmotion (8 Aug 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> How are things in the international centre for world domination? Seems to have gone a bit quiet recently on that front which makes me think it's working.


Stealth is all.....


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2017)

My cat's have been sick. I have been running around mopping up and disinfecting areas, it was mainly foam.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4910370, member: 21629"]I'm almost sure I've got ingrown toe nail (already got this "joy" when I was 15). Fekin painful ... especially when kicking a table.[/QUOTE]
I'm no medical expert....but may I suggest that 'not kicking tables' may help?


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Aug 2017)

And see a doctor about it. It's a trivial op. I've had both big toes done.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Aug 2017)

Nice summer's day...not


----------



## GM (8 Aug 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> And see a doctor about it. It's a trivial op. I've had both big toes done.



So have I, painless!...
In other news, I saw these on Saturday in south Wales, brilliant as usual....


----------



## GM (8 Aug 2017)

GM said:


> So have I, painless!...
> In other news, I saw these on Saturday in south Wales, brilliant as usual....
> 
> View attachment 367012



Oooops! Make that Sunday.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2017)

meta lon said:


> Nice summer's day...not
> View attachment 366991



Its the same here, my Tuesday ride has been called off


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Aug 2017)

That's more rain than I've seen today, but here it's still firmly in winter. What's your excuse? 
Is the UK really that rainy?


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> That's more rain than I've seen today, but here it's still firmly in winter. What's your excuse?
> Is the UK really that rainy?



Has been ever since I set up my water butt to collect rain water.


----------



## mybike (8 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Have fun. The Minack is fabulous. I'd love to see a performance there.



We've seen Twelfth Night and King Lear. I do find the shipping distracting tho'


----------



## mybike (8 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Well the pie was edible and it was just as it said on the tin. Just Chicken. It's a shame they omitted the taste.



That's chicken for you. Never understood what people see in it.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Aug 2017)




----------



## hopless500 (8 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I'm just going to pour the C20 brew into a couple of voids and see if it does actually self-compact without vibration. It could be good.


Can't see you getting the air out without vibrating it.


----------



## Paulus (8 Aug 2017)

Trying to gee myself up to start painting the the ceiling in the utility room.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Aug 2017)

meta lon said:


> Nice summer's day...not
> View attachment 366991


Expecting another 40C here in Toledo today :-)
Have a mini cooper convertible hire car, drive from the airport with the roof down and felt like I'd been in a blast furnace! Fun though.


----------



## StuAff (8 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Expecting another 40C here in Toledo today :-)
> Have a mini cooper convertible hire car, drive from the airport with the roof down and felt like I'd been in a blast furnace! Fun though.


Holy Toledo!


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4910952, member: 21629"]It's a conspiracy of furniture, you know ...



I have had another big toe done at the age of 15 and the operation was horrible painful. Wrong local anesthetics/not enough time left for them to work/whatever it was but I felt everything. 30 minutes of painful nightmare.[/QUOTE]
I had mine done some time ago. The most painful bit was the pain killing injection. Once that took effect I couldn't feel a thing.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2017)

Adobe InDesign is behaving itself again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Expecting another 40C here in Toledo today :-)
> Have a mini cooper convertible hire car, drive from the airport with the roof down and felt like I'd been in a blast furnace! Fun though.


Was it yellow, or volcanic orange?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2017)

The weather is grey and cloudy here but it hasn't rained yet.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Was it yellow, or volcanic orange?


British Racing Green dear boy....


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> Adobe InDesign is behaving itself again.



I spoke too soon. A Cloud update has broken it.

The saga continues.


----------



## derrick (8 Aug 2017)

Am tiling my bathroom.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Aug 2017)

Paging @Hill Wimp and @User


----------



## Threevok (8 Aug 2017)

AndyRM said:


> I spoke too soon. A Cloud update has broken it.
> 
> The saga continues.



Afraid to start mine up now


----------



## slowmotion (8 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Can't see you getting the air out without vibrating it.


I might run an orbital sander over the formwork but it shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2017)

Threevok said:


> Afraid to start mine up now



I think the problem is more the backend Cloud stuff being hampered by the ridiculous internet security settings at work. I've gone off network and it seems fine now!


----------



## Threevok (8 Aug 2017)

As I sit here in work, Mrs Vok sends me a text - telling me my frame has been delivered


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2017)

User said:


> I used to hate using InDesign.



I don't have a problem with the programme itself, it's all the tinkering Adobe does under the hood that annoys me.

There is very little that has genuinely changed the way I use CS over the last decade as a result of their "improvements". If anything I've been hindered by them killing off pretty much all of Macromedia.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2017)

Threevok said:


> As I sit here in work, Mrs Vok sends me a text - telling me my frame has been delivered



Not sure that qualifies as 'Mundane'!


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2017)

These animals are driving me mad! Gwen decided that it was time for her lunch and kept on telling me and so I fed her. Schrodie thought that was a good idea and had some to. Fine.
I was feeling a bit tired so I thought I'd have a nap. Gwen now wanted to go back to bed, so I put her out along with Schrodie.
Seeing that I wasn't going to have any peace I started to do some washing up. Staring out of the kitchen window I noticed that our new plum tree, still in it's pot was having a lie down. There is hardly an breeze about at the moment so I suspect someone has tried climbing up it.
I moved the plum tree on to our back lawn just in case a freak wind had caught it. This is when I noticed that Schrodie was very interested in something. It was a medium sized frog so I picked it up. It was still alive and it just lay on the palm of my hand. I was about to take it up to our pond when I thought that I had better keep it away from the others incase it was I'll. I placed it on the pavement near some mint and expected to leap off into the garden. No, it stayed there, well that was untill I sprinkled some water on it. It has now finally gone into the garden.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

Threevok said:


> As I sit here in work, Mrs Vok sends me a text - telling me my frame has been delivered



Was your face a picture?


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

Tasha is due to come home from the Vet later this afternoon. She is a very ill kittizen. As well as an infected tooth, she had mouth ulcers and something else, with a long latin name that I cannot remember.  Apart from when she was spayed, she has never been a "patient". Something tells me she is going to be very impatient. 

She will need to be kept indoors for about two weeks, and given opiates on a regular basis. This presents a challenge on many fronts. I have to prevent her escaping from the house, get her to use a litter tray, and keep an eye on her and her dosage of medicine, and make sure that Bob does not eat Tasha's food containing the opiates. Does anyone want to cat sit Bob while all this is going on?


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

Thank you Rocky, as I type this I am trinking dea, and eating a slice of rocolate choll.

On first examining her this morning, they thought she had very small kidneys. Fortunately the blood tests showed no kidney function abnormality, otherwise they would not have operated. She has had lots of teeth removed, and I have a very large Bill to pay.


----------



## AndyRM (8 Aug 2017)

That sounds grim @Speicher! Good luck.

You might have more luck if you feed the opiates directly? It's tricky, but doable with a firm hand. Though this may not be much fun for Tasha.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

Yes, in a way it is rather grim. On the plus side, she has had eleven years here as a happy cat, with a large garden and an absolutely huge field to explore at the end of the garden. Her health until the last month or so, has been very good. Tasha does not like to be handled, as she was not "socialised" as a young cat, and was a stray found in an industrial estate. She is very wary of people generally.

Bob is a chunky, strong, young cat. If he accidentally get some opiates, it will be a low dosage as it is calculated by the weight of the cat.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

User said:


> @Speicher are you familiar with the technique of wrapping a cat up in a towel, to leave just its head out?



Yes, but it is a question of first catch your cat. Ill as she was, Tasha had a mighty turn of speed. I could try that if necessary. She may only have a few teeth, but her claws are very sharp.


----------



## TVC (8 Aug 2017)

Poor Tasha, hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## TVC (8 Aug 2017)

Threevok said:


> As I sit here in work, Mrs Vok sends me a text - telling me my frame has been delivered


Zimmer do have a very good reputation for on time delivery.


----------



## Threevok (8 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Zimmer do have a very good reputation for on time delivery.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Zimmer do have a very good reputation for on time delivery.



Have you got room for a Zimmer in your garage?


----------



## hopless500 (8 Aug 2017)

Poor Tasha @Speicher  Hope she improves soon.
I'd love to catsit young Bob if it was at all feasible.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Tasha is due to come home from the Vet later this afternoon. She is a very ill kittizen. As well as an infected tooth, she had mouth ulcers and something else, with a long latin name that I cannot remember.  Apart from when she was spayed, she has never been a "patient". Something tells me she is going to be very impatient.
> 
> She will need to be kept indoors for about two weeks, and given opiates on a regular basis. This presents a challenge on many fronts. I have to prevent her escaping from the house, get her to use a litter tray, and keep an eye on her and her dosage of medicine, and make sure that Bob does not eat Tasha's food containing the opiates. Does anyone want to cat sit Bob while all this is going on?



Awh... Poor wee toot. Sending Tasha some gentle head rubs from Poppy, Lexi and me. 

Have you got a large dog cage or something of that ilk? Failing that, might be wise to confine her to one room xxx


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2017)

I was somewhat disappointed to get up this morning to the sound of raindrops bouncing off the windows, meaning my cycle ride was off. But as a bonus I've finally got round to putting up the new curtain rail in the back bedroom, I'd been promising to do it since I redecorated the room some time ago.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2017)

No rain here so far today, but it certainly threw it down during the night. Everything is rather wet and squelchy. That the heavens will open at some point here is pretty well much of a given.

Working on a writing project today.

I am in much need of a


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2017)

User said:


> It'll pee down in a minute, as I'm about to take Jack out for a walk...



Ah. Yes. Likely a classic application of Sod's Law.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Awh... Poor wee toot. Sending Tasha some gentle head rubs from Poppy, Lexi and me.
> 
> Have you got a large dog cage or something of that ilk? Failing that, might be wise to confine her to one room xxx



I have set up a litter tray and assorted soft comfy blankets is what is usually my sewing room. She very quickly found a dark corner to "hide" in. I think she needs peace and quiet. There is a very noticeable aroma of anti-septic on her, and she has a flowery bandage where the drip was attached.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2017)

I thought I would just check the pergola that is still in a cardboard box in the kitchen. It's heavy but I managed to lower one end and then the other onto the floor.
I found the instructions and parts check list and started ticking bits off. When I removed one of the uprights I noticed that one end had be ground along a floor, another one was similar and then I noticed that the cardboard box had been worn through where someone had dragged the box along a concrete floor. 
I think somebody is going to get a phone call tomorrow.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have set up a litter tray and assorted soft comfy blankets is what is usually my sewing room. She very quickly found a dark corner to "hide" in. I think she needs peace and quiet. There is a very noticeable aroma of anti-septic on her, and she has a flowery bandage where the drip was attached.


1 tip, before opening the door to that room make sure every other door/window/catflap is shut then if she does make a bid for freedom at least she cannot get out of the house.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

Thank you @raleighnut, all the windows are closed. The house is rather warm now. 

She does not have a catflap.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> She does not have a catflap.



Ah. A concierge service then, same like here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ah. A concierge service then, same like here chez Casa Reynard.



Yes, I know my place!


----------



## gbb (8 Aug 2017)

Quite windy and showery on the Yukatan peninsular today but still maybe 25 or 27 degrees. Slobbing day or two to be had I think.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It's been chucking it down here - I went out on my winter bike, with overshoes and my waterproof jacket. I still got soaked.......and this is the second week of August.



As I was riding for enjoyment I just abandoned the ride, if I'd had to go somewhere then I would have just gone


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Aug 2017)

Still delectably hot in Toledo. Siesta ruined by a Skype conference.... Nearly beer o'clock and the local craft IPA is surprisingly good.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

The Patient is doing very well, all things considered. She has eaten some small quantities of food. Purring has been heard, and a tummy rub was alllowed. 
Thank you to you all for your advice and suggestions and sympathy. 

The sticky bandage (printed with pink pigs bright green) has been removed, and she has settled down on a chair under the dining/sewing table.

The opiates are yet to be administered (by syringe), perhaps Gravel would help with that. So far, she has shown little interest in going out.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Still delectably hot in Toledo. Siesta ruined by a Skype conference.... Nearly beer o'clock and the local craft IPA is surprisingly good.



Is Toledo a Triumph? 

Am I showing my age?


----------



## TVC (8 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Still delectably hot in Toledo. Siesta ruined by a Skype conference.... Nearly beer o'clock and the local craft IPA is surprisingly good.


You're only posting that because you know how damn Autumnal it is back in Blighty.


----------



## Oxo (8 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is Toledo a Triumph?
> 
> Am I showing my age?


Yes.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Ooohh yes, I have remembered something else I won as a raffle prize.
> A Jean Greenhowe gardener, who I call Hamilton.
> 
> 
> View attachment 366815



They were gorgeous weren't they all the different ones


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Tasha is due to come home from the Vet later this afternoon. She is a very ill kittizen. As well as an infected tooth, she had mouth ulcers and something else, with a long latin name that I cannot remember.  Apart from when she was spayed, she has never been a "patient". Something tells me she is going to be very impatient.
> 
> She will need to be kept indoors for about two weeks, and given opiates on a regular basis. This presents a challenge on many fronts. I have to prevent her escaping from the house, get her to use a litter tray, and keep an eye on her and her dosage of medicine, and make sure that Bob does not eat Tasha's food containing the opiates. Does anyone want to cat sit Bob while all this is going on?



 for you and Tasha, I hope she feels better soon


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It's been chucking it down here - I went out on my winter bike, with overshoes and my waterproof jacket. I still got soaked.......and this is the second week of August.



Same here, non stop rain


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2017)

No rain here. YET. But I have put one of the oil radiators on to take the edge off the chill. Wondering if I might throw some logs on the fire later or pop another radiator on.

Is that Metacam that Sasha's been given, Wol?


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

Metacam is one of them, will tell you the other one in another post. I am now reclined on the sofa, watching "Father Brown". I need a relaxing evening. Last night was very disturbed, and tomorrow could be challenging.


----------



## potsy (8 Aug 2017)

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...rable-looking-northerners-wanted-13442832.amp

Anyone we know fit the bill?


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Metacam is one of them, will tell you the other one in another post. I am now reclined on the sofa, watching "Father Brown". I need a relaxing evening. Last night was very disturbed, and tomorrow could be challenging.


Is the syringe given painkiller with a needle or administered orally, if the latter make sure you give it from the side of her mouth *not* the front.

This may be superfluous information but just as long as you know.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2017)

User said:


> I presume you didn't even have to audition...
> 
> Mind you, you can understand why you're such a miserable bunch.


Just cos southerners are a namby-pamby wittering group of wimps is no reason to praise them, send em down t'pit for a few years that'll even up the statistics.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2017)

User said:


> I've got a cold kicking in...
> 
> Time to dose up.





raleighnut said:


> Just cos southerners are a namby-pamby wittering group of wimps is no reason to praise them, send em down t'pit for a few years that'll even up the statistics.



See.


----------



## lutonloony (8 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, but it is a question of first catch your cat. Ill as she was, Tasha had a mighty turn of speed. I could try that if necessary. She may only have a few teeth, but her claws are very sharp.


If it is of any help I will take the opiates and stay indoors for two weeks. Hope poor Tasha has a speedy recovery


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Is the syringe given painkiller with a needle or administered orally, if the latter make sure you give it from the side of her mouth *not* the front.
> 
> This may be superfluous information but just as long as you know.



No, I did not know that, I was told it either had to go on her tongue or onto her food if she is eating again. I would not like to use a needle injection wotsit, without proper training, and a full suit of armour.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2017)

lutonloony said:


> If it is of any help I will take the opiates and stay indoors for two weeks. Hope poor Tasha has a speedy recovery



Thank you. That is very kind of you to offer. Do you like knitting and baking, or would you just zonk out under the dining room table?


----------



## lutonloony (8 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Thank you. That is very kind of you to offer. Do you like knitting and baking, or would you just zonk out under the dining room table?


I can knit, and am very happy to test people's baking efforts. Suspect there may be the odd zonk however


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Aug 2017)

@Salty seadog @The Velvet Curtain 

25 Euros of anchovies....






Bloody lovely :-)


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Salty seadog @The Velvet Curtain
> 
> 25 Euros of anchovies....
> View attachment 367118
> ...



I like and want them.


----------



## TVC (8 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Salty seadog @The Velvet Curtain
> 
> 25 Euros of anchovies....
> View attachment 367118
> ...


Git. I bet the tomatoes taste of tomato too.


----------



## TVC (8 Aug 2017)

It's Friday tomorrow.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> No, I did not know that, I was told it either had to go on her tongue or onto her food if she is eating again. I would not like to use a needle injection wotsit, without proper training, and a full suit of armour.


The danger of syringing food/water/medicine into their mouth from the front is that it can get down the windpipe and into the lungs, using the side of the mouth helps prevent this.

One of Maz's cats was very ill onetime and close to death (not eating or drinking and very dehydrated), the vet gave him an injection and told me I could try syringing food (a smooth 'pate' like type) and water alternately into his mouth once an hour and bring him back in 2 days. When we took him back the vet couldn't believe he was the same cat, completely recovered but she was shocked that I had followed her advice and had done what she said for over 50 hours without fail (or sleep) Tom lived another 6yrs and eventually died at 22.


----------



## potsy (8 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It's Friday tomorrow.


Oh no it's not, first day back today and it went much better than last week, thankfully


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is Toledo a Triumph?
> 
> Am I showing my age?



I did most of my second batch of driving lessons in a Triumph Toledo, my first batch of lessons were done in an Austin 1100. There was about 10 years between the two batches of lessons.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Salty seadog @The Velvet Curtain
> 
> 25 Euros of anchovies....
> View attachment 367118
> ...



Ah, but are they as good as the ones I got off the Waitrose deli counter for 45p on YS last week?


----------



## Katherine (8 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Have fun. The Minack is fabulous. I'd love to see a performance there.





Reynard said:


> I'd go for waterproof jacket & trews and wellies...





mybike said:


> We've seen Twelfth Night and King Lear. I do find the shipping distracting tho'


----------



## slowmotion (9 Aug 2017)

Peeps hereabouts tell me that a Lidl might be opening five hundred yards from the front door.


----------



## Katherine (9 Aug 2017)

Lucky with the weather. Just a few showers here in SW Cornwall and only a very light amount of rain spots last night at The Minack Theatre. I stayed cosy wrapped up in a waterproof picnic blanket ( waterproof side on the outside).















The setting, the view and the rainbow were more memorable than the play. It was Treasure Island and although fun, didn't do the original story justice.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> British Racing Green dear boy....


Thank goodness. Only color I'd consider in that make and model. Maybe a red Clubman with a white roof.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Lucky with the weather. Just a few showers here in SW Cornwall and only a very light amount of rain spots last night at The Minack Theatre. I stayed cosy wrapped up in a waterproof picnic blanket ( waterproof side on the outside).
> View attachment 367145
> View attachment 367146
> View attachment 367147
> ...


When I first saw the pictures, I guessed _Pinafore_.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2017)

Morning, it is a bit rainy here at the moment.

In other news, is Donald Trump wearing a cleverly disguised straight jacket in his latest TV interview?


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> In other news, is Donald Trump wearing a cleverly disguised straight jacket in his latest TV interview?


Hope so..........it's about time they captured the nutter!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Lucky with the weather. Just a few showers here in SW Cornwall and only a very light amount of rain spots last night at The Minack Theatre. I stayed cosy wrapped up in a waterproof picnic blanket ( waterproof side on the outside).
> View attachment 367145
> View attachment 367146
> View attachment 367147
> ...


It looks like you are having a good time. Lovely pictures, did you order the rainbow especially.
The sandy beach is lovely but it is rather steep.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Peeps hereabouts tell me that a Lidl might be opening five hundred yards from the front door.


You're soooo middle class....


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Lucky with the weather. Just a few showers here in SW Cornwall and only a very light amount of rain spots last night at The Minack Theatre. I stayed cosy wrapped up in a waterproof picnic blanket ( waterproof side on the outside).
> View attachment 367145
> View attachment 367146
> View attachment 367147
> ...


Fabulous! 
I misspent much of my youth as n Cornwall. Pictures like that remind me how beautiful it is....and you don't need a plane to get there....


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2017)

I've had another strange friend request on Facebook, another lovely young lady, she's very easy on the eye and lives in Los Angeles, she also looks young enough to be my granddaughter, I'll turn her down obviously.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Aug 2017)




----------



## perplexed (9 Aug 2017)

My back bedroom window is leaking.


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


>



Same in Coventry this morning.


----------



## Oxo (9 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Peeps hereabouts tell me that a Lidl might be opening five hundred yards from the front door.


Surely it would make more sense to put the new supermarket nearer the door, or even join them together.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Aug 2017)




----------



## Speicher (9 Aug 2017)

Oxo said:


> Surely it would make more sense to put the new supermarket nearer the door, or even join them together.



Are they trying to avoid a traffic jamb?


----------



## Speicher (9 Aug 2017)

The patient had a quiet night under the dining table, and ate up all her food with the opiates in it. She is purring, and liking some attention and showing no inclination to go out. Bob has ignored Tasha, as I think she still smells of "Vet".

@Reynard - how long does it take for small cat tummies etc to return to normal?

The nurse is taking things easy, and not gardening because it is too wet outdoors.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 367170


Ahhh the Express and Echo....it doesn't get more mundane than that....


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2017)

It's  here as well.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - how long does it take for small cat tummies etc to return to normal?



Runny poops huh? It's not a post-dental / medication issue I've had with any of mine, but maybe try just giving her some plain boiled chicken and a bit of rice and see if it will help. If it carries on for longer than a couple of days, would suggest you speak to your vet.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> It's been chucking it down here - I went out on my winter bike, with overshoes and my waterproof jacket. I still got soaked.......and this is the second week of August.



Told ya.

Today's rain 0.43" binging the moth's total to 1.15", last year 0.84", last month 2.4"

I walked into town for my weekly perambulation, had a bacon and egg roll, browsed a bit and got thoroughly soaked on my return journey.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> When I first saw the pictures, I guessed _Pinafore_.



I reckon that would have been good.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2017)

It's been a glorious day today but thunder has just rumbled and westerly black clouds are rolling in fast


----------



## Speicher (9 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Runny poops huh? It's not a post-dental / medication issue I've had with any of mine, but maybe try just giving her some plain boiled chicken and a bit of rice and see if it will help. If it carries on for longer than a couple of days, would suggest you speak to your vet.



Not runny poops, nothing at all. She will be seeing the Vet again tomorrow, and I will ask him. She is eating Whiskas in Jelly in small quantities.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2017)

just caught up with this. Big gentle hugs for Tasha and you Wol.


----------



## TVC (9 Aug 2017)

Half an hour to go.


----------



## TVC (9 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Have you joined a Doomsday cult?


No, I had a holiday form signed for the rest of the week. I'm off up that Larndun tomorrow.


----------



## Threevok (9 Aug 2017)

Having a blonde day 

Just bought a bottom bracket from CRC, only to realise it didn't come with the adaptor needed to fit it - so I had to buy one off eBay at additional cost.

Had I bought the exact same BB from Wiggle - it would have (a) come with an adaptor, (b) cost 4 pence less and (c) given me 1% more cashback

PS: I am allowed to say "blonde day"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> No, I had a holiday form signed for the rest of the week. I'm off up that Larndun tomorrow.


If you're off to London, a little word of advice: bring a boat. It's arkmageddon time today.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2017)

The rain has stopped on the beach and sunshine has been restored.


----------



## Bazzer (9 Aug 2017)

Have a smelly house and hands after peeling this lot this afternoon.


----------



## TVC (9 Aug 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you're off to London, a little word of advice: bring a boat. It's arkmageddon time today.


Just like a normal day in Manchester then.


User said:


> Inoculations up to date?


I grew up near there, so I have natural immunity


User14044mountain said:


> Say hello from me. I'm missing it bigly.


Off to the V&A to see the Pink Floyd exhibition, then watching The Book Of Mormon in the evening.


----------



## lutonloony (9 Aug 2017)

Came home to see Harry the cat sitting on window sill, only problem was it was bedroom window. Silly arse had squeezed through the gap to take the air. Fortunately he didn't spook when I opened the window for him to come in !


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (9 Aug 2017)

I've had my first noodle a la pot in years today.Not an unpleasant culinary experience.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2017)

I have been whittling. 

It's rather addictive.


----------



## TVC (9 Aug 2017)

User said:


> No drinks with the Lundun Massive (or @Markymark) then? Snob!


Would you want to spend your birthday with @Markymark?

I have broken bread with Larndun's finest in the Bree Louise before 

Anyway, the celebrations have started with bangers and mash and a couple of pints of Tiger at the pub, but as I have to be on the road early tomorrow morning that will have to do for now. A bag of giant milky bar buttons and an early night await.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Aug 2017)

I have been whittling in the lounge whilst watching Living on the Edge. It's about a couple moving to Fair Isle.

My idea of heaven.

I must now clean up my shavings before his nibs comes home.


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2017)

I'm going to retire to the bedroom with my book.


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2017)

I offered to fix a friend's Dutchie bike tonight. All that was wrong with it is the brakes had become disconnected, the sturmey archer gear link needed tightening and the mudguard straightening. And I gave it a clean and lube.

I also gave it a rest ride.

What for damn awful bikes.

It's like steering the titanic but with a disconnected steering wheel. The bars are way too close and brakes shockingly bad compared to modern rim and discs (this is a fairly new bike). I'm surprised anyone buys them. They are shocking to ride. 

Those guys in Holland must be smoking too much weed. Got to be the worst handling bike I've ever ridden.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Aug 2017)

I went to the local Builder Depot and bought a 1500mm pre-tensioned concrete lintel. I asked the guy on the fork truck if it really was 1500mm, and he assured me it was. I returned an hour later for a refund, and to pick up a lintel of 1500mm, rather than 1200mm.

I can hardly take any more of this reckless excitement somewhere near a rain splattered A40. The windscreen fogged up too.....


----------



## raleighnut (9 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I went to the local Builder Depot and bought a 1500mm pre-tensioned concrete lintel. I asked the guy on the fork truck if it really was 1500mm, and he assured me it was. I returned an hour later for a refund, and to pick up a lintel of 1500mm, rather than 1200mm.
> 
> I can hardly take any more of this reckless excitement somewhere near a rain splattered A40. The windscreen fogged up too.....


So where was your tape measure then eh.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> So where was your tape measure then eh.


On the passenger seat. I just trusted the fork truck guy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Aug 2017)

mybike said:


> I reckon that would have been good.


We sail the seas so blue, and our saucy ships' a beauty.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Aug 2017)

Whew!  I've finally got past my writer's block, and have written a major part of my trip report for the recent late June / early July Alps and Pyrenees cycling trip. This is helped by the fact that due to a bout of flu, I've spent the last 3 days off work, and will tomorrow also.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Aug 2017)

Happy birthday TVC


----------



## TVC (10 Aug 2017)

We are up and breakfasted, next stop M1.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are up and breakfasted, next stop M1.


A birthday spent on the M1, nice


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2017)

Oooh Sight brunshine!


----------



## TVC (10 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> A birthday spent on the M1, nice


Hopefully just the next hour and a half or so, followed by a bit on the Jubilee line. The aim is to first get to Borough Market for snacks.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I went to the local Builder Depot and bought a 1500mm pre-tensioned concrete lintel. I asked the guy on the fork truck if it really was 1500mm, and he assured me it was. I returned an hour later for a refund, and to pick up a lintel of 1500mm, rather than 1200mm.
> 
> I can hardly take any more of this reckless excitement somewhere near a rain splattered A40. The windscreen fogged up too.....


Are they now using sweet tactics to keep the prices down?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2017)

Happy Birthday TVC. 

I hope you have a good day.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The aim is to first get to Borough Market for snacks



Plenty of good street food stalls there, I often go there. Lower Marsh behind Waterloo station is also good for it along with a cracking independant food store, Greensmiths.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> I offered to fix a friend's Dutchie bike tonight. All that was wrong with it is the brakes had become disconnected, the sturmey archer gear link needed tightening and the mudguard straightening. And I gave it a clean and lube.
> 
> I also gave it a rest ride.
> 
> ...


I think my wife's bike may be one, it's a R**eigh. I have so far changed the crank for a shorter one to stop my knees from hitting my chin. I think swapping the bars for shorter ones may be next. I think these measures may make it more rideable as she has lost her confidence in riding.
Mind you I might have if I had to ride it as it was.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2017)

@The Velvet Curtain


----------



## Threevok (10 Aug 2017)

That woman from the HR department has returned
(this time it's personnel)


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2017)

I feel like doing something but my body doesn't. I think I'll go for a wander up to the pond and see if anything is up there.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2017)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2017)

Hopful birthday, @The Velvet Curtain . It's also my son in law's birthday so happy birthday son in law.


----------



## HertzvanRental (10 Aug 2017)

My rain map shows that the extreme South East is the only area in the UK to have any. Pretty poor show, I say!
Questions should be asked in the house!!


----------



## HertzvanRental (10 Aug 2017)

My rain map shows that the extreme South East is the only area in the UK to have any. Pretty poor show, I say!
Questions should be asked in the house!!


----------



## TVC (10 Aug 2017)

Coffee and Croissant consumed in Borough Market, now off to look at the big pointy building.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think my wife's bike may be one, it's a R**eigh. I have so far changed the crank for a shorter one to stop my knees from hitting my chin. I think swapping the bars for shorter ones may be next. I think these measures may make it more rideable as she has lost her confidence in riding.
> Mind you I might have if I had to ride it as it was.



This one was apparently £500 made by the Dutch company. The lady is picking it up on Sunday so I hope she survives the ride home. If this was my first bike I would have given up. Absolutely crap to control.


----------



## Speicher (10 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oooh Sight brunshine!



and skue blies


----------



## mybike (10 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hopefully just the next hour and a half or so, followed by a bit on the Jubilee line. The aim is to first get to Borough Market for snacks.



Definitely living it up


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are up and breakfasted, next stop M1.


You're all party, party, party, aren't you!
Have a joyous day :-)


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Aug 2017)

A very merry birthday, TVC.


----------



## mybike (10 Aug 2017)

Feeling chuffed.

Replaced the nipple thingy on my Garmin eTrex with one purchased from Russia. This caused me to decide to have a go at my Kindle Keyboard, that has languished on my desk with a broken screen. Superb instructions on dismantling and fitting! Curiously there was a screw in a hole where it shoudna been. I rather suspect someone has had the back off already. Only problem was that a little pad designed to ensure the screen plug doesn't come out had rotted and was not usable. Double sided tape & foam did the job.


----------



## potsy (10 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Coffee and Croissant consumed in Borough Market, now off to look at the big pointy building.


Happy birthday Grandad


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2017)

I've been up the garden resting by the pond, Schrodie has been helping although he didn't want the Flagondries messing about in his pond.
I am glad to see the Flagondries are busy again, I was beginning to think that all the plants in the pond were putting them off.
The lavender is full of Bees buzzing about.


----------



## Speicher (10 Aug 2017)

Hoppy Birday TVC!


----------



## TVC (10 Aug 2017)

The Pink Floyd exhibition was top notch, now for a bit of a walk then head over to Chinatown. Did somebody mention Harrods chocolates?


----------



## Speicher (10 Aug 2017)

Tasha saw the Vet again today. It was the Vet who did her operation, and he is very pleased with her recovery. She can now go outside, if she wants to.

All the trouble she has had with her toothypegs has reminded me that I should take better care of mine.


----------



## TVC (10 Aug 2017)

A cracking pho at a Vietnamese restaurant. Now with a G&T at the Prince of Wales Theatre.


----------



## midlife (10 Aug 2017)

I see we are on page 1512. Which is what my Amstrad PC was called.


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2017)

Yet another email from Eurocar parts trying to sell me cheap wiper blades. How many do they think I need for one car which only gets driven about once or twice a week?


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Aug 2017)

I defrosted 2 lamb chops this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2017)

Lovely meal at The Elms in Allesley tonight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> Lovely meal at The Elms in Allesley tonight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 367428
> View attachment 367429


I don't want to alarm you but there appears to have been a white ghost dwarf about to steal your treacle pud. Hope you saw it off.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Aug 2017)

While wiping some olive oil from the floor by the fridge, I wondered if the Department of Health has given some stern and miserable advice about daily anchovy fillet consumption.


----------



## TVC (11 Aug 2017)

Home. The Book of Morman was brilliant, I grinned all the way through it and laughed out loud regularly.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Aug 2017)

midlife said:


> I see we are on page 1512. Which is what my Amstrad PC was called.



Hark! Church bells throughout the land are ringing.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> We sail the seas so blue, and our saucy ships' a beauty.


You've started me off. It'll be going round all night now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> You've started me off. It'll be going round all night now.


Attentive to our duty!


I was singing parts from _The Mikado_ the other day, mostly the Emperor.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> While wiping some olive oil from the floor by the fridge, I wondered if the Department of Health has given some stern and miserable advice about daily anchovy fillet consumption.



I think we should have an anchovy thread. I reckon it could hold its own against the beer thread with having so many fans of the salty buggers.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2017)

Morning, it's another bright sunny start to the day but there is quite a bit of dew about, especially on my wife's jacket which was on the washing line. My wife had used a damp sponge to remove some marks and had hung it up to dry.
It isn't now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Aug 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I think we should have an anchovy thread. I reckon it could hold ours own against the be thread with having so many fans of the salty buggers.


Can we add Capers in salt (not the wimpy brined sort)?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Can we add Capers in salt (not the wimpy brined sort)?


Did you say Campers?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2017)

The reassuring statement saying that " You would have to eat one every day for the rest of your life to do any harm". Is all very well, but if you were to die the next day then that wouldn't have been long.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't want to alarm you but there appears to have been a white ghost dwarf about to steal your treacle pud. Hope you saw it off.



Sticky Toffee Pudding with Ice Cream, hence the white ghost.


----------



## Katherine (11 Aug 2017)

I don't have to return the hire bike until 10. I am up but it's raining. I ache quite a bit too. I really wanted another ride. Hm. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'd prefer caravaners......in brine


Beware of camping on the beach?


----------



## raleighnut (11 Aug 2017)

For any fans of Anchovies and Capers have a try at this recipe 

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...lmonds&usg=AFQjCNG-rwtqcnPhRx-u6R5cvaTfad0kwg


----------



## hopless500 (11 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Attentive to our duty!
> 
> 
> I was singing parts from _The Mikado_ the other day, mostly the Emperor.


The Mikado is my favourite


----------



## Threevok (11 Aug 2017)

TFIF !!! 

Got next week off. Just me, bikes, my toolbox and a work stand.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2017)




----------



## Threevok (11 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 367504



Didn't see that comming


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2017)

I'm going to have a rest and a cup of tea before having a go at the tiles.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I'm going to have a rest and a cup of tea before having a go at the tiles.


Again.


----------



## TVC (11 Aug 2017)

Morning, a bit of a lie in today after yesterdays shinnanigins. We both have slightly sore throats from all the pollution, nothing another cup of tea won't cure.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 367504


George, in better times.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAxSpEFQiE4


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Aug 2017)

N+1!






It's a Zipper e-bike, new, for £410 including delivery. This morning I did about 27 km on it, and there's still over half the battery life left. While it won't get me to work much faster than any of my other bikes will, I can ride in civvies and not be dripping in sweat when I get there.
The fold and build quality in general aren't great, it's fair to say. The seat post slips gradually, the motor doesn't always cut out when I stop pedaling, and the battery is a very tight fit. But I can live with all that for the price. Especially since i've sold £490 worth of bikes, so I'm up £80 and the stable is still down by one.
Very pleased!


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Again.


The rest, the tea, or the tiles?

I'm going to have a rest now while you think about it.

In other news I've just spotted the woman who grabs all of the yellow sticker priced items. She was on Rip off Britain.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2017)

We were in the super market early this morning, when I picked up a pack of batches they were still hot from the oven.


----------



## postman (11 Aug 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't want to alarm you but there appears to have been a white ghost dwarf about to steal your treacle pud. Hope you saw it off.




Who was it said we don't see white dog poo anymore.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> George, in better times.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAxSpEFQiE4



I think Rene Artois had a good phrase for that presenter.


----------



## postman (11 Aug 2017)

Well what a busy morning.Yesterday i turned around to come home after feeling lightheaded and breathless.well what a change this morning.First thing i did not take a Nytol sleeping pill last night,but i took ages to get off.But i was up at 07-30 this morning,a brew a quick look at things on the computer.then changed the bed,shave and shower.Bedding in washer,then brekkie.Bedding in tumbler,it was supposed to rain here this morning,still waitingi i am thinking all weather forecasts are crap.A little bit of ironing including the bedding.Then cleaned consevatory windows inside and out,thanks ACCY the tip of washing up liquid is brilliant.What with that and my new window kit,they look brilliant.Then cleaned the patio door inside and out,finally dusted the back room and hoovered.Now all of that bobbing up and down,and not one dizzy spell or anything else for that matter.Yesterday must have been just one of those days.Now i am looking forward to next week and getting out.Tomorrow is visit number two to Wheels4Fun.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2017)

Bonus Friday mundane news


----------



## Katherine (11 Aug 2017)

Lucky with the weather. Just a few showers here in SW Cornwall and only a very light amount of rain spots last night at The Minack Theatre. I stayed cosy wrapped up in a waterproof picnic blanket ( waterproof side on the outside).














The setting, the view and the rainbow were more memorable than the play. It was Treasure Island and although fun, didn't do the original story justice.





Gravity Aided said:


> When I first saw the pictures, I guessed _Pinafore_.





mybike said:


> I reckon that would have been good.





Gravity Aided said:


> We sail the seas so blue, and our saucy ships' a beauty.






hopless500 said:


> You've started me off. It'll be going round all night now.





Gravity Aided said:


> Attentive to our duty!
> 
> 
> I was singing parts from _The Mikado_ the other day, mostly the Emperor.





hopless500 said:


> The Mikado is my favourite




Next week we'll be back at The Minack for Shakespeare's A Comedy Of Errors. Any comments or thoughts?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Aug 2017)

bored rigid on a two hour conf call which simply demonstrates that everything at work is at least 10x more difficult than it needs to be.


----------



## Katherine (11 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> I don't have to return the hire bike until 10. I am up but it's raining. I ache quite a bit too. I really wanted another ride. Hm. Decisions, decisions...




I decided to go out for a short loop before returning the bike because I was going to get wet anyway just cycling to the hire place. I'd forgotten how horrible it is riding without mudguards even in light rain. My bag, my jacket, my legs, my three quarters leggings are all splattered. I really don't see the appeal!


----------



## Threevok (11 Aug 2017)

I've just been saddened, by a Facebook post, informing me the Moffat Sheep Races (scheduled for Sunday 13th August) have been cancelled.

This is because the D & G Council require each sheep to comply with the Performing Animal Rights Act 1925 - IE each sheep would need a licence to perform.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Aug 2017)

Bike update - the battery gauge appears to be woefully inaccurate.
I discovered this as all three remaining bars vanished in the space of about a hundred yards. While I was 4 km away.
Electric bikes are not easy to pedal.


----------



## Threevok (11 Aug 2017)

User said:


> The sheep would not require a license. It is the person training or exhibiting a performing animal that requires a license. So effectively, the organiser of the Sheep Race would need a license - which you would expect them to have any way.



Just reading their post - I know little of the legality of things you can do with sheep


----------



## Threevok (11 Aug 2017)

User said:


> But it does throw a slightly different light on the issue. This isn't the council necessarily being unreasonable but the organisers possibly not taking a fairly basis step.



Indeed - although that's not the view they seem to have taken

However, I suppose it is a bit degrading for them


----------



## TVC (11 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @Katherine ..... a comedy of errors is that about @potsy's cycling career?


I thought it was Much Ado About Nothing.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Aug 2017)

Lunch today was at Tithe Barn in Cosby, apparently this is a sharing platter for 2


----------



## TVC (11 Aug 2017)

User said:


> I am finishing early today, as my sinuses feel as though they are going to explode. I shall take Jack for a walk and then settle down with some liquid anaethesia.


I stand by ready with my nurse's uniform and sponge.


----------



## TVC (11 Aug 2017)

Centre left is the bass that Mr Waters used to record Dark Side of the Moon, and centre right is the guitar that Mr Gilmour used on Run Like Hell. (Also featured is a Vaark belonging to Arch and NT that is on a cultural exchange).






It was slightly emotional


----------



## Ratchet Cat (11 Aug 2017)

My veggie cottage pie is in the oven


----------



## hopless500 (11 Aug 2017)

User said:


> I have decided to watch 'The Man in the Orange Shirt'. Mum said it was good...


I need to watch the end. No spoilers please


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Goodness, that does appear a little bit on the skimpy side.


Skimped on the salad, i'd say.


----------



## potsy (11 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Goodness, that does appear a little bit on the skimpy side.


Nothing a couple of portions of chips wouldn't sort.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2017)

My friend popped round to ask me if their car was fixabubble.
Well it's a lot better now, not perfect but it will do for now.


----------



## TVC (11 Aug 2017)

I bumped into Rocky yesterday


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm looking comfortably dumb.....



We wish.


----------



## GM (11 Aug 2017)

You were here


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm looking comfortably numb.....



The whole exhibition was amazing and rather emotional at times.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Aug 2017)

I've just realised that don't know who Taylor Swift is, what she does, what she looks like, and what's supposed to have happened to her. I feel a rising panic.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I've just realised that don't know who Taylor Swift is, what she does, what she looks like, and what's supposed to have happened to her. I feel a rising panic.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 367647


I just can't tell you how grateful I am for your kind post.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I just can't tell you how grateful I am for your kind post.



You can die a happy man now


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I just can't tell you how grateful I am for your kind post.


Thank you for enlightening me, I feel like I am a much better person now. I don't know how I managed before.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Aug 2017)

On a much brighter note my dear wife has told me that Morrison's in Stamford has had a refit!!
And that's where we're going today....


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2017)

I am on my second hot drink, it is cloudy outside although it was a lot brighter earlier on. The cats have been fed and are very hungry today so I had to open another sachet of food.
I've got a busy ish week next week so I'll have to take things a bit easy. Friday is a visit to Bristle to see a model engineering exhibition and the Sunday is a trip on a Choo Choo down to Dartmouth, that's if things go according to plan.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2017)

meta lon said:


> On a much brighter note my dear wife has told me that Morrison's in Stamford has had a refit!!
> And that's where we're going today....


Don't build up your hopes too much. Ours has gone through a similar treatment, can't find a thing, lots of space between the isles. I even saw some manager's with a plan and they seemed lost.


----------



## GM (12 Aug 2017)

Tea in bed, sudoku and codeword done just the crossword to do and then I'll get up.


----------



## lutonloony (12 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I am on my second hot drink, it is cloudy outside although it was a lot brighter earlier on. The cats have been fed and are very hungry today so I had to open another sachet of food.
> I've got a busy ish week next week so I'll have to take things a bit easy. Friday is a visit to Bristle to see a model engineering exhibition and the Sunday is a trip on a Choo Choo down to Dartmouth, that's if things go according to plan.


The choo choo is a nice little run, you can tell everybody that the station cafe in Dartmouth is the only station that never had a train, because they wouldn't let Brunell build a bridge over the Dart, even though he built the station( obviously he didn't build it himself)


----------



## lutonloony (12 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Mr R will be home later today. Jack is excited.
> 
> View attachment 367650


Doesn't look terribly excited, although I'm sure he will go bonkers upon the " master's" return


----------



## lutonloony (12 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Lunch today was at Tithe Barn in Cosby, apparently this is a sharing platter for 2
> 
> View attachment 367564


For two ants I assume


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Aug 2017)

I had mini shredded wheat and a dozen small red grapes for my brekky..
Tho im now thinking about a boiled egg and toast...lol


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2017)

User said:


> So, for breakfast, do I have:
> 
> 
> Scrambled egg with smoked salmon, on sourdough toast?
> ...


Do you think that the scientist's working on the Large Hadron Collider may be able to solve your problem?


----------



## TVC (12 Aug 2017)

User said:


> So, for breakfast, do I have:
> 
> 
> Scrambled egg with smoked salmon, on sourdough toast?
> ...


If only you had some chorizo.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Aug 2017)

Might I suggest scrambled eggs, smoked salmon *and* whatever-it-was bacon on toast? Perhaps lightly garnished with chorizo and a sliced banana?


----------



## TVC (12 Aug 2017)

The B&B we stay at in Aldeburgh do scrambled eggs with smoked salmon and they dress it with small crisp fried cubes of chorizo and a drizzle of the chorizo oil. It is my favourite breakfast of all time.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I am on my second hot drink, it is cloudy outside although it was a lot brighter earlier on. The cats have been fed and are very hungry today so I had to open another sachet of food.
> I've got a busy ish week next week so I'll have to take things a bit easy. *Friday is a visit to Bristle to see a model engineering exhibition *and the Sunday is a trip on a Choo Choo down to Dartmouth, that's if things go according to plan.


A bit of painting to finish with the trip on a choo choo as a bribe?


----------



## lutonloony (12 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The B&B we stay at in Aldeburgh do scrambled eggs with smoked salmon and they dress it with small crisp fried cubes of chorizo and a drizzle of the chorizo oil. It is my favourite breakfast of all time.


Foolishly I mentioned this to Mrs LL, who has decided this sounds rather good, now have to go to Tesco to get smoked salmon, fortunately we have chorizo in fridge, so I'm told


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2017)

We have hops


----------



## Oxo (12 Aug 2017)

Just needs a skip and a jump and you'll have a full set.


----------



## TVC (12 Aug 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Foolishly I mentioned this to Mrs LL, who has decided this sounds rather good, now have to go to Tesco to get smoked salmon, fortunately we have chorizo in fridge, so I'm told


The chorizo has to be cut into small cubes (5mm) and dry fried until very crispy, and the oil that comes out is used as the dressing, enjoy.


----------



## TVC (12 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've asked Shaun to rename CC as Food Poncery Chat.


Been to many black tie dinners at the Oxford Colleges recently?


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've asked Shaun to rename CC as Food Poncery Chat.



​


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> A few!!
> 
> Mrs R was flashed at in the swimming pool today. An elderly don mistook the women's changing room for the men's......apparently it wasn't a pleasant sight


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2017)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2017)

User said:


> I decided on soft scrambled egg, with hickory smoked bacon, on sourdough toast.
> 
> View attachment 367658
> 
> ...


I had smoked salmon with hummus on a toasted panini for breakfast and it was delicious. I won't be needing lunch because I also had some roast beef with horseradish and hummus on the other half of the toasted panini. That'll keep me going till this evening.


----------



## lutonloony (12 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've asked Shaun to rename CC as Food Poncery Chat.


I shall have a poncy Food breakfast before going for a bike ride tomorrow, so should be okay to post on cc


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Aug 2017)

I have put the second lot if washing on the line. Is that mudane enough


----------



## midlife (12 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have put the second lot if washing on the line. Is that mudane enough



Nope.... Too exciting !


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2017)

I've just had a sausage & egg batch for lunch.


----------



## GM (12 Aug 2017)

All this talk of scrambled egg made me a bit peckish. So I made myself some, no chorizo though!


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Aug 2017)

Had a large breakfast at Morrison's ..very nice , i may go to the Stamford shop again


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I just can't tell you how grateful I am for your kind post.


I've left it to you to find out why & what.


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2017)

Finally fitted wider bars to the retro MTB - still narrower than the modern bike, but much better. Gone are the bar ends too.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2017)

I'm having a cuppa after a hard day gardening and window cleaning.

@Fab Foodie is not far from Calais after a day supervising junk food in Holland and so it's fish and chips for supper


----------



## TVC (12 Aug 2017)

I have got the smoked salmon out of the freezer and I've been to Aldi to buy chorizo, I wonder what I could do with them


----------



## simon.r (12 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm having a cuppa after a hard day gardening and window cleaning.
> 
> @Fab Foodie is not far from Calais after a day supervising junk food in Holland and so it's fish and chips for supper



When he gets home tell @Fab Foodie he's got a message from me about some Brompton bits!


----------



## TVC (12 Aug 2017)

User said:


> I've just been to the Gogs and got two rather nice T-bones. We'll be having spinach, garlic roast tomatoes and Stilton mushroom with them, together with a bottle of cava and a bottle of a rather nice reserve Rioja.


Careful, Rocky will accuse you of being a ponce.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2017)

simon.r said:


> When he gets home tell @Fab Foodie he's got a message from me about some Brompton bits!


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Aug 2017)

Sitting at seafood restaurant for lunch, waiting for Mrs. GA and listening to some vintage Mahler recordings on a local show about Bruno Walter while I wait in the car.


----------



## HertzvanRental (12 Aug 2017)

Spending a few days in Dorset. By chance, found out that today was the annual village fair.
Usual old tat you would expect!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> Ahem. It was a panino.


Italian always was a complete panino in the butt!


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Aug 2017)

Steak night on board. Lovely blue sirloin and I always choose the Roquefort sauce.


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2017)

Right, the ponciness level of this thread has reached epic proportions, think it's time for me to move to pastures new, maybe one of Accy's comedy troll threads 

I might even try one on cycling


----------



## TVC (12 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'll join you...BTW posting on CC with my hands behind my back is a bit challenging.


Clever dick.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes it's got an IQ of 150.....how did you know?
> 
> Edit: no jokes about using a dictaphone please



Supplanted by the dictakeyboard by TVC's post.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Right, the ponciness level of this thread has reached epic proportions, think it's time for me to move to pastures new, maybe one of Accy's comedy troll threads
> 
> I might even try one on cycling


Never fear I'm having 'Toad In The Hole' for dinner, OK they might be 'Free Range' eggs and it might be 'Organic' milk and the sausages may have some 'Wild Boar' in them but the recipe is the same and I will be serving it on plates.

OK so the beans may be an organically grown 'stringless' variety that I've just picked out of the Garden too but the 'Maris Piper' for the roasties came from the Co-op,


----------



## Threevok (12 Aug 2017)

Quiet day of food shopping in the morning

Was going to start work on the new build, but then Leigh v Hull KR distracted me from my task

The council have published a retort on the Visit Moffat facebook page, regarding the sheep race cancellation

The plot thickens


----------



## Oxo (12 Aug 2017)

Threevok said:


> Quiet day of food shopping in the morning
> 
> Was going to start work on the new build, but then Leigh v Hull KR distracted me from my task
> 
> ...


Your levels of concentration must be quite worrying if you are so easily distracted.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2017)

I went to Edinburgh today, whilst the Festival is on. It's the first time I think I have ever gone to Edinburgh whilst it's on and not been there for work purposes, which usually involves me pushing past people on the way to or from a meeting. And I enjoyed it. It was a lot of fun. Younger Marmionette and I stood and watched a few street performers, and visited the 2 Harry Potter shops for a browse, which seemed to thrill her. We then met Mrs M, who had been doing a bit of shopping, for some pizza at Vittorias on the Bridge which was most delicious, followed by more street performers. I then went and browsed some rather splendid tweed suits, with a view to a future purchase, and resisted buying more hats.

I now has beer


----------



## Speicher (12 Aug 2017)

This afternoon, just as I was about to finish gardening and start preparing something to eat, and relax, there was a ssshhhwwwwwoooooshhh sound. I looked up, expecting to see an aircraft high up, but  it was a glider very low down, trying to land somewhere. I watched as he made a fairly bumpy landing, about half a mile away in the field. So instead of making a pot of tea, I walked hurriedly towards the plane, to make sure the pilot was alright. 

It may have only been a mile, but along a rough uneven track downhill and back up again, was very tiring after a day's gardening. I was joined by another lady who had seen the plane circling around, and we gave him the postcode of where he was. He really wanted the map reference, but I do not know that, off the top of my head.


----------



## screenman (12 Aug 2017)

The crop in the back field is being harvested, just had a huge combine only about 15 yards from the back window, brilliant sight. I love the ever changing view of the British countryside.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2017)

After supper walk on the pier.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> After supper walk on the pier.
> 
> View attachment 367750


Piers, shite bridges.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Piers, shite bridges.


Only robbers walk on them


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Only robbers walk on them


Do they steal with menaces from one another?


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Aug 2017)

Mo Farah


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> I went to Edinburgh today, whilst the Festival is on. It's the first time I think I have ever gone to Edinburgh whilst it's on and not been there for work purposes, which usually involves me pushing past people on the way to or from a meeting. And I enjoyed it. It was a lot of fun. Younger Marmionette and I stood and watched a few street performers, and visited the 2 Harry Potter shops for a browse, which seemed to thrill her. We then met Mrs M, who had been doing a bit of shopping, for some pizza at Vittorias on the Bridge which was most delicious, followed by more street performers. I then went and browsed some rather splendid tweed suits, with a view to a future purchase, and resisted buying more hats.
> 
> I now has beer


This nobber was very good, we stood and listened for a while; he even chuckled when I muttered "do you ken any ACDC?"

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zuV-THmWbM&list=PL79FBA7E8722552BA&index=2


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDiaSuvvy7k


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> I went to Edinburgh today, whilst the Festival is on. It's the first time I think I have ever gone to Edinburgh whilst it's on and not been there for work purposes, which usually involves me pushing past people on the way to or from a meeting. And I enjoyed it. It was a lot of fun. Younger Marmionette and I stood and watched a few street performers, and visited the 2 Harry Potter shops for a browse, which seemed to thrill her. We then met Mrs M, who had been doing a bit of shopping, for some pizza at Vittorias on the Bridge which was most delicious, followed by more street performers. I then went and browsed some rather splendid tweed suits, with a view to a future purchase, and resisted buying more hats.
> 
> I now has beer


Did you visit Waverley Station? I gather that it's the only station named after a character of Walter Scott. I also gather you're the only CC member named after a Scott character.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did you visit Waverley Station? I gather that it's the only station named after a character of Walter Scott. I also gather you're the only CC member named after a Scott character.


Surely there is a CC member called Harold the Dauntless.


----------



## lutonloony (12 Aug 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> View attachment 367708
> View attachment 367707
> View attachment 367709
> View attachment 367710
> ...


The like is for first photo


----------



## lutonloony (12 Aug 2017)

Very odd eve, took Mrs LL out for birthday din dins at are local restaurant , won't mention what we had in case it's claimed to be too poncy, however owner gave us a bottle of wine and asked us to stay for an hour ish, so that he could claim to have no spare tables as main chef had not turned up! Told him if he kept giving me freebies I would stay all night Will see what a good idea it was on club run tomorrow


----------



## hopless500 (13 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sitting at seafood restaurant for lunch, waiting for Mrs. GA and listening to some vintage Mahler recordings on a local show about Bruno Walter while I wait in the car.


I have the ear worm of the year. Ahoy!!!! I believe it's your fault


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2017)

I made hamburgers on the grill, with my special ketchard sauce, just the thing after an afternoon helping the cycling masses at the co-op.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have the ear worm of the year. Ahoy!!!! I believe it's your fault


Song of the Earth's Sorrow, Vienna 1952 recording, with Kathleen Ferrier. Best yet. I did not have any idea that Bruno Walter was so closely involved with Mahlers' completion of this work. He premiered it, soon after Mahler's death.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PogZpvxq6Cg


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2017)

Morning. It looks lovely out, the sun shining brightly casting a golden glow over everything and a light turquoise sky with a few mauve streaky clouds.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2017)

Both cats were really hungry this morning and so I had to open up another sachet of food for them. Gwen is at this moment trying to sleep on my lap and so is preventing me from making another hot drink. Schrodie I assume is asleep on his chair.
We had another Flagondry Visit our pond yesterday, I think word is gradually getting around that there is a pond there. The Hedgehogs visit the base of the bird table each evening, last night an adult shot across our garden like a Greyhound without stopping for food, later on I heard a lot of snorting going on in my neighbours garden.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2017)

User said:


> It's a lovely day here - perfect to go for a ride...
> 
> 
> ...except I'm still full of cold.


I hope you get better soon. Could you sit outside and enjoy he sun?


----------



## mybike (13 Aug 2017)

User said:


> It's a lovely day here - perfect to go for a ride...
> 
> 
> ...except I'm still full of cold.



Same here. My 1.5 mile walk along the canal is an effort!


----------



## TVC (13 Aug 2017)

Blue sky from horizon to horizon today. It is the HSBC Ride Leicester today and I'm leading a big group from the pub into town to ride the circuit. Afterwards the landlord has laid on a bbq and live band. A perfect summer Sunday.


----------



## TVC (13 Aug 2017)

User said:


> And where was my invite?


It's next weekend you want to be here, the summer beer and gin festival, on the Sunday there is live music all day, bbq and a bike ride in the morning.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2017)

Sat outside Talton Mill with a coffee and a round of toast and marmalade.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Blue sky from horizon to horizon today. It is the HSBC Ride Leicester today and I'm leading a big group from the pub into town to ride the circuit. Afterwards the landlord has laid on a bbq and live band. A perfect summer Sunday.



Even I am going


----------



## TVC (13 Aug 2017)

**FOOD PONCE ALERT**FOOD PONCE ALERT**






Buttered Toasted Muffins, Cheshire Smokehouse Salmon, Crisped Chorizo and Creamy Scrambled Eggs.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2017)

Look out, a window pane has fallen under your plate.


----------



## Speicher (13 Aug 2017)

It is too sunny for gardening today.

Remind me that if I decide to set off to help a pilot, that I must lace up my gardening shoes properly. So that I can kneel, bend and step over various plants, I tie the laces loosely and not up to the last hole. 

I have discovered that you do not need to buy an expensive pair of those "wobbley" shoes to exercise your leg muscles. That one mile quick march over rough ground, on a slanting track with deep tractor ruts, in loosely laced shoeses, made my ankles ache much more than any gardening could.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> It is too sunny for gardening today.
> 
> Remind me that if I decide to set off to help a pilot, that I must lace up my gardening shoes properly. So that I can kneel, bend and step over various plants, I tie the laces loosely and not up to the last hole.
> 
> I have discovered that you do not need to buy an expensive pair of those "wobbley" shoes to exercise your leg muscles. That one mile quick march over rough ground, on a slanting track with deep tractor ruts, in loosely laced shoeses, made my ankles ache much more than any gardening could.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Aug 2017)

I drank 2 cups of tea and listened to History by the Penguin Café Orchestra this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2017)

I've just come back from Bristol Temple Meads Station on a reconnaissance mission for next week's planned Operation Choo Choo. I needed to find out parking car parking details , where and costs. A nice very helpful young chap living in a garden shed type kiosk said that we could park outside round the back of the station all day for £ 7.50.
All I need to do now is to make my sandwiches so that they can be nice and curled up on the corners ready for the trip.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Lunch is on. Homemade chicken Kievs, with garlic and Stilton mushrooms, accompanied by steamed green beans.


I'd have done some 'Wild rice' with that too.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> **FOOD PONCE ALERT**FOOD PONCE ALERT**
> 
> View attachment 367817
> 
> Buttered Toasted Muffins, Cheshire Smokehouse Salmon, Crisped Chorizo and Creamy Scrambled Eggs.


What is Chorizo?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2017)

Operation Plum Tree is next!


----------



## TVC (13 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> What is Chorizo?


----------



## Speicher (13 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've just come back from Bristol Temple Meads Station on a reconnaissance mission for next week's planned Operation Choo Choo. I needed to find out parking car parking details , where and costs. A nice very helpful young chap living in a garden shed type kiosk said that we could park outside round the back of the station all day for £ 7.50.
> All I need to do now is to make my sandwiches so that they can be nice and curled up on the corners ready for the trip.



Is it feasible for you to park at Bristol Parkway?


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Aug 2017)

What a fantastic moto gp..


----------



## raleighnut (13 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Poncey food again
> 
> What's wrong with a kebab for Sunday lunch?


I'm cooking Lamb in my Tagine, think of it as Kebab Casserole, even better.............................................................No salad.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2017)

meta lon said:


> What a fantastic moto gp..



I haven't seen it yet, but it sounds good.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Aug 2017)

User said:


> We're having Thai for tea....
> 
> I have decided my cold needs a G&T. So, do I go for Rhubarb and Ginger gin, as that's fruit and a natural medicine - or do I go for a cucumber gin, as that's a vegetable? I need to make sure I'm getting my 5 a day.


The Ginger will be good for a sore throat.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Vegetable?


Well it's not a fruit is it........................... errrr


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> **FOOD PONCE ALERT**FOOD PONCE ALERT**
> 
> View attachment 367817
> 
> Buttered Toasted Muffins, Cheshire Smokehouse Salmon, Crisped Chorizo and Creamy Scrambled Eggs.



Feckin yuppie. ..looks rather nice that


----------



## ianrauk (13 Aug 2017)




----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Aug 2017)

We have been out walking all day with friends. Beautiful summer's day and nice and warm.

I came home with several donated saws an oil stone, a mallet and some fine chisels.


----------



## Oxo (13 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> *We* have been out walking all day with friends. Beautiful summer's day and nice and warm.
> 
> *I* came home with several donated saws an oil stone, a mallet and some fine chisels.


You sound to have got a good deal. Was FF a willing participant in this exchange?


----------



## Milzy (13 Aug 2017)

There were so many cyclists and runners around Ilkely today. And Langbar seemed really easy.


----------



## GM (13 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I came home with several donated saws an oil stone, a mallet and some fine chisels.



Mind those fingers!...
Tip, get a diamond sharpening stone, not that expensive


----------



## TVC (13 Aug 2017)

We took 25 people to the HSBC Leicester ride earlier, returned at 2.30, changed then regrouped at the pub. We have only just got home. Oops!


----------



## TVC (13 Aug 2017)

When we got back from the ride.



Featuring me, Lu, Julie and Linda on the first table. Perfect Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is it feasible for you to park at Bristol Parkway?


Thanks but there is no point in going to Parkway as we are catching the train at Temple Meads. The route we tried out today although a bit meandering is easy A420 to Kingswood and then down to the A4 and straight in.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2017)

Well we planted our plum tree after a bit of discussion as to where to plant it. Whilst we were there we uncovered a Slow worm, a pretty turquoise blue and green Flagondry landed in some bushes. I said to my wife to tell it to stay there whilst I run and get my camera. It did as it was told and remained there as just until I was about to switch my camera on. Hence no picture of it.
There were a couple of other Flagonflies which looked really pretty with the sunlight sparkling on their wings like jewels.


----------



## lutonloony (13 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Well we planted our plum tree after a bit of discussion as to where to plant it. Whilst we were there we uncovered a Slow worm, a pretty turquoise blue and green Flagondry landed in some bushes. I said to my wife to tell it to stay there whilst I run and get my camera. It did as it was told and remained there as just until I was about to switch my camera on. Hence no picture of it.
> There were a couple of other Flagonflies which looked really pretty with the sunlight sparkling on their wings like jewels.
> View attachment 367958


Maybe if it's near a plum tree it's a damson fly? ( I don't really need to be corrected thankyou, it was a poor attempt at humour)


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Aug 2017)

I went to bed 9 and a half hours ago. I'm still .


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2017)

GM said:


> Mind those fingers!...
> Tip, get a diamond sharpening stone, not that expensive


For the best edge I'd recommend Japanese water stones, I could shave with my chisels if I wanted.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...s.html&usg=AFQjCNFxA_o6AhgRvizwJwuW-8wJov016w


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I went to bed 9 and a half hours ago. I'm still .



Well after all the talk of eggs benedict and eggs royale in this thread i was chuffed that our crew chef had knocked up eggs benedict for brekkie this morning. Just had a couple and will be in bed in about 90 mins....oh the joy of nights.


----------



## lutonloony (14 Aug 2017)

It appears to be Monday


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Maybe if it's near a plum tree it's a damson fly? ( I don't really need to be corrected thankyou, it was a poor attempt at humour)


It made me chuckle.
Could you ask your weatherman/ woman to organise some nice weather for your area at the weekend please?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2017)

Morning it has turned grey here, I won't count how many shades there are.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2017)

We just had to rush out and grab the onions that were busy sunbathing on the seats as it has just started raining.


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have been out walking all day with friends. Beautiful summer's day and nice and warm.
> 
> I came home with several donated saws an oil stone, a mallet and some fine chisels.





Oxo said:


> You sound to have got a good deal. Was FF a willing participant in this exchange?



I have various saws, chisels, hammers and sanders that I could exchange for @Fab Foodie.


----------



## GM (14 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> For the best edge I'd recommend Japanese water stones, *I could shave with my chisels *if I wanted.
> 
> Now where's that photos of you and that very attractive young lady....


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have various saws, chisels, hammers and sanders that I could exchange for @Fab Foodie.


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


>


----------



## lutonloony (14 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It made me chuckle.
> Could you ask your weatherman/ woman to organise some nice weather for your area at the weekend please?


should be dry at least, although the met office is only 15 miles away they still tend to get it wrong


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have various saws, chisels, hammers and sanders that I could exchange for @Fab Foodie.


Does this weekend suit you for the swap ?


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2017)

Wot this one


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Would that be the Gravel that nearly severed his finger making a beetroot sandwich?
> 
> View attachment 368018
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## GM (14 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Wot this one
> 
> View attachment 368020



That's the one, you lucky man!


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2017)

GM said:


> That's the one, you lucky man!


I have no recollection of this occurring, mind you I can tell it was taken on the Saturday night and I'd been drinking steadily (but pretty much non-stop) since I'd got to the festival on Thursday morning at 7.30am (before I'd got the tent up)


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Does this weekend suit you for the swap ?



Does he snore _very_ loudly?


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2017)

With apologies to peeps on this thread that reside in foreign climes, did anyone watch "Countryfile" on BBC yesterday evening? They showed a fascinating series of short pieces about the artisans on the "Dartmoor Artisan Trail". This is an new trail that highlights local people who are weaving, dyeing fabric, growing food organically, printing pictures etc. 

I particularly liked the Blacksmith. He used to be a IT engineer in London. I wonder if he needs an assistant.


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2017)

@dave r - please let me know how you get on with your new bar bag. When I eventually get back to cycling, I will need a small bag for carrying the essentials.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2017)

I've had a mundane day, this morning the bed got changed and the housework got done, I even cleaned under our bed and behind the settees. This afternoon the cooker got cleaned.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2017)

My sunflowers are going well.


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2017)

oohh Hotlips!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> @dave r - please let me know how you get on with your new bar bag. When I eventually get back to cycling, I will need a small bag for carrying the essentials.


Would that be a blacksmith's forge?


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Would that be a blacksmith's forge?



I do not think the forge would fit in a bar bag.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Would that be a blacksmith's forge?



A small bar bag, I don't think it will take a forge.


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> A small bar bag, I don't think it will take a forge.
> 
> View attachment 368053



I presume it will take a phone, house keys and purse?


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I presume it will take a phone, house keys and purse?



I would think so, I'm using it for phone, glasses and a spare tube. if the weather is OK I'll use it for the first time tomorrow and I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I do not think the forge would fit in a bar bag.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Aug 2017)

User said:


> *Ahem* If you're doing any trades, I've got first dibs on @Fab Foodie ...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Aug 2017)

I have eaten too much of tlh's chocolate pavlova.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Will we need a very big ashtray for all the car keys?


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Does he snore _very_ loudly?


Noo not at all


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Will we need a very big ashtray for all the car keys?


Big, empty glass goldfish bowl worked best, IIRC.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Aug 2017)

We have thunder, lightening and rain on the beach.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have thunder, lightening and rain on the beach.



Pretty intense lightning out on the channel.


----------



## GM (15 Aug 2017)

Back to work today, off to the Borough of Peter.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Aug 2017)

GM said:


> Back to work today, off to the Borough of Peter.


You have my sympathies....


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2017)

Bright sunny and breezy in Coventry this morning, I should be working in the garden, but I feel a bike ride coming on.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2017)

I can see blue sky and clouds here at the moment, I think I heard heavy rain in the night.
Both cats are in a cuddly mood, Gwen wanted a cuddle whilst I had a nap nap, and Schrodie was asleep on my jumper and then came over for a cuddle.


----------



## mybike (15 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I particularly liked the Blacksmith. He used to be a IT engineer in London. I wonder if he needs an assistant.



If he worked in IT he'd certainly need a Gofa. They never bring the kit they need.



Hill Wimp said:


> We have thunder, lightening and rain on the beach.



And a brief power cut I think.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Will we need a very big ashtray for all the car keys?


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2017)

Sat in the Newton Regis Garden Store with coffee and toast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2017)

My granddaughter (6 3/4) has just sent me her first text message! It says: ''Mummy is driving on the a2.xxx.''
This may have been dictated to her.


----------



## Speicher (15 Aug 2017)

mybike said:


> If he worked in IT he'd certainly need a Gofa. They never bring the kit they need.
> 
> 
> 
> And a brief power cut I think.



I could gofa a pint of milk, and some cakes, very easily. I also have the ability to hit things hard (unlike the presenter of the show). Perchance he has got the kit he needs, as he bought a forge that had been first used about one hundred years ago. The kettle may be newer than that though.

Power cuts will not affect the blacksmith's work. They work in the dark so they can see the colours of the hot iron properly.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I could gofa a pint of milk, and some cakes, very easily. I also have the ability to hit things hard (unlike the presenter of the show). Perchance he has got the kit he needs, as he bought a forge that had been first used about one hundred years ago. The kettle may be newer than that though.
> 
> Power cuts will not affect the blacksmith's work. They work in the dark so they can see the colours of the hot iron properly.


In the case of a powercut he'll need a good set of bellows and a strong lad to pump them though.


----------



## TVC (15 Aug 2017)

Cheese club again tonight. Yums.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2017)

It's been a lovely sunny day here today. This afternoon I thought it might be nice to go for a bike ride so I did some tinkering on a couple of bikes only to be thwarted by a few issues.


----------



## TVC (15 Aug 2017)

Mmmmmm cheeeeeessseeee!!!!!


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Aug 2017)

Have we moved


----------



## Shaun (15 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Have we moved


*Yup*.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Aug 2017)

Shaun said:


> *Yup*.


----------



## TVC (15 Aug 2017)

Shaun said:


> *Yup*.


Ooooh, so much more roomy, and I like the decorations.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2017)

Another excellent Yoga class tonight. I did the Camel pose for the first time tonight, I can't hold the pose for very long. I still can't do the Eagle pose, I'm too bulky round the shoulders and chest to get the arm position right and a little wobbly on one leg.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It's been a lovely sunny day here today. This afternoon I thought it might be nice to go for a bike ride so I did some tinkering on a couple of bikes only to be thwarted by a few issues.



Busy day here, morning out on my bike, afternoon in the garden and a yoga class in the evening. As you say its been a lovely sunny day.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Mmmmmm cheeeeeessseeee!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 368215


Why, why.why



Spoiler




View: https://youtu.be/-0fT9BHpImI


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2017)

I like Cheddar.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Why, why.why
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting that, one of my favorite music video's.


----------



## Shaun (15 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Ooooh, so much more roomy, and I like the decorations.


Indeed ... 

For the geeks: we're now on a custom-built Supermicro server with Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1270 v6 @ 3.80GHz (8 cores) - 64GB DDR4 ECC RAM - Intel I350 Gigabit connection - 2x 512GB Samsung 960 Pro NVMe (Soft RAID) - running CentOS 7 64-bit with MariaDB 10.1 and PHP 7 FPM ... which will be fine-tuned over the coming weeks.


----------



## MikeG (15 Aug 2017)

Shaun said:


> ......For the geeks: we're now on a custom-built Supermicro server with Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1270 v6 @ 3.80GHz (8 cores) - 64GB DDR4 ECC RAM - Intel I350 Gigabit connection - 2x 512GB Samsung 960 Pro NVMe (Soft RAID) - running CentOS 7 64-bit with MariaDB 10.1 and PHP 7 FPM ... which will be fine-tuned over the coming weeks.



Isn't there some rule on here about all conversations being in English?


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Aug 2017)

Housekeeping duty today...busy but finished by 2pm .


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2017)

Shaun said:


> Indeed ...
> 
> For the geeks: we're now on a custom-built Supermicro server with Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1270 v6 @ 3.80GHz (8 cores) - 64GB DDR4 ECC RAM - Intel I350 Gigabit connection - 2x 512GB Samsung 960 Pro NVMe (Soft RAID) - running CentOS 7 64-bit with MariaDB 10.1 and PHP 7 FPM ... which will be fine-tuned over the coming weeks.


Haven't a clue what you said but I'll believe you.


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2017)

Nettle rashed shins. The down side of MTB'ing. Still stinging 2 hours after the ride. 14 miles last night and 16 Tonight.


----------



## Shaun (15 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Haven't a clue what you said but I'll believe you.


Roughly translated it means "Better than the old one".


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Haven't a clue what you said but I'll believe you.



It's got a v6 in it so must be quick


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2017)

Now on the paracetamol and ibuprofen at the same time. My back now not the battle rash. It's taken a hammering 2 nights on an old skool rigid bike.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2017)

I think I managed to get a picture of the Flagondry that we told to stay put whilst I got my camera on Sunday, but today it wouldn't keep still.







fossyant said:


> Now on the paracetamol and ibuprofen at the same time. My back now not the battle rash. It's taken a hammering 2 nights on an old skool rigid bike.


I wont like it, but I hope you get better soon.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Aug 2017)

I got my haircut today. £8


----------



## raleighnut (15 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> I got my haircut today. £8


I've saved a fortune over the years,


View: https://youtu.be/AVsbqVJLFow


----------



## Katherine (15 Aug 2017)

Nothing mundane about being on holiday except that we have had a lot of cheese and artisan bread. We treated ourselves to the 'finest' Red Leicester which I have particularly enjoyed but my favourite has been a French mountain cheese that sounds like 'waso' but I think it is spelt with an o.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I've saved a fortune over the years,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/AVsbqVJLFow



Let your freak flag fly,@raleighnut !


----------



## slowmotion (16 Aug 2017)

I just realised that necking 80mg Atorvastatin and 200mg hydroxychloroquine is a lot less of a fag than making a cup of Ovaltine.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Let your freak flag fly,@raleighnut !


Always man.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2017)

One of my kiwi fruit has gone a bit squidgy. 
Too squidgy to eat, in fact!
T'other three, however, are OK


----------



## lutonloony (16 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> I got my haircut today. £8


My barber mentioned the other day that he loves doing haircuts like mine. Because of the bald patch, only half the work for the same money! Needless to say he got no tip


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2017)

Heading North again today, I'm expecting drizzle.


----------



## potsy (16 Aug 2017)

That's dinner sorted


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> That's proper food - none of that poncy stuff that normally gets posted on here.


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Off to London today. I've got a review and objectives meeting.


And I thought I had it bad going to Manchester, I'm so sorry for your pain.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2017)

There's a big ship on the telly.


----------



## Oxo (16 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> There's a big ship on the telly.


Which channel is it on?


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> There's a big ship on the telly.


Careful it doesn't fall off.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2017)

Shaun said:


> Indeed ...
> 
> For the geeks: we're now on a custom-built Supermicro server with Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1270 v6 @ 3.80GHz (8 cores) - 64GB DDR4 ECC RAM - Intel I350 Gigabit connection - 2x 512GB Samsung 960 Pro NVMe (Soft RAID) - running CentOS 7 64-bit with MariaDB 10.1 and PHP 7 FPM ... which will be fine-tuned over the coming weeks.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> I got my haircut today. £8



I get pensioners rate at my barber's £4.50.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2017)

Oxo said:


> Which channel is it on?


BBC 1


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I've saved a fortune over the years,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/AVsbqVJLFow





raleighnut said:


> I've saved a fortune over the years,
> Didn't they sing about the Carrot Mesh Express?


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2017)

Blue skies in Mancland again today. Is Potsy on holiday?


----------



## Rooster1 (16 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> There's a big ship on the telly.



Two conning towers, I mean why was one not enough


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Aug 2017)

Shaun said:


> Indeed ...
> 
> For the geeks: we're now on a custom-built Supermicro server with Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E3-1270 v6 @ 3.80GHz (8 cores) - 64GB DDR4 ECC RAM - Intel I350 Gigabit connection - 2x 512GB Samsung 960 Pro NVMe (Soft RAID) - running CentOS 7 64-bit with MariaDB 10.1 and PHP 7 FPM ... which will be fine-tuned over the coming weeks.



To be fair I thought we were, I recognised the configurations


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2017)

Rooster1 said:


> Two conning towers, I mean why was one not enough


It happens when you try photocopying large pictures, it's just that they didn't realize there was an overlap.


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2017)

Rooster1 said:


> Two conning towers, I mean why was one not enough


In case they lose one.


----------



## MikeG (16 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> ......my favourite has been a French mountain cheese that sounds like 'waso' but I think it is spelt with an o.



DuckDuckGo* "Oiseau" and you'll find quite a few possible French cheeses.

* For those who dislike Google's hegemony.


----------



## MikeG (16 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4919641, member: 9609"]on the subject of Ducks, how did you get on earlier in the year and when did they give up ?
I think I was chasing them until about the first week in June this year, which seems later than usual.[/QUOTE]

I zig zagged a load of orange string/ cord back and forth across the pond, and they gave up eventually. I would have been seen a couple of times at 4.30am running across the garden in my knickers, waving my arms and shouting, if we had any neighbours. I think they stopped trying around mid June.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> In case they lose one.



You may find that is exactly the reason.seriously. My ship has a second mini bridge located away from the first in case it becomes incapacitated.


----------



## pjd57 (16 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> I get pensioners rate at my barber's £4.50.


Few years to go yet.
Can't lie about my age. The barber knows me.!


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Aug 2017)

There is a birthday girl in the office today, I may have 4 bars of unopened chocolate


----------



## Speicher (16 Aug 2017)

I do not have a pond but I am seeing fraby bogs in my garden, and the occasional fri bigger frog.


----------



## postman (16 Aug 2017)

Stood waiting in Poundland this morning for Mrs Postman to pay for shower gel.When a youngish lad stopped at the haircare display,took down a hairbrush,flicked it through his locks a few times,checked the mirror,put the brush back and walked out,pillock.


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> There is a birthday girl in the office today, I may have 4 bars of unopened chocolate


Hold on, I'm on my way.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Aug 2017)

I'm off!


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Aug 2017)

About 10 families of travalers.."i say travalers but there in Peterborough all year round" have moved onto the very nicely kept grass area outside work..dogs going mad kids screaming ..police and council been..48hrs to shift them..Lovely .. they have been on this land before but the council decided it's best to leave a 20ft wide gap in the posts so they can come back...


----------



## postman (16 Aug 2017)

There were on some very nice land near us.The locals went berserk.Local councillors were as much use as chocolate fireguards it seems,that is according to the Lib Dems who raised a bit of a noise about it.They finally went after about two weeks,portable toilets were provided three skips were set up for them.So just a few days later another bunch set down,you could not make it up.So todayi noticed the area a large open green space has a 'ring' of tree trunks some very big ones.Let's see how good they are in stopping visitors.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2017)

I just popped out in my car and came back to find that I now have a puncture. I pumped it back up but is now on its way back down again.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Aug 2017)

I ate a bowl of carrot and coriander soup for lunch.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Aug 2017)




----------



## Katherine (16 Aug 2017)

MikeG said:


> DuckDuckGo* "Oiseau" and you'll find quite a few possible French cheeses.
> 
> * For those who dislike Google's hegemony.


Thank you!!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Take it to Kwik fit


I'll take it to Bathwick Tyres. Luckily the tyre is almost down to the indicator block so it will need replacing soon, just sooner than I thought.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Aug 2017)

User said:


> A Snickers?!?! The dirty pervert.....


Hey, it could've been a Milky Way.


----------



## MikeG (16 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Thank you!!



You know that L'oiseau is French for a bird? So this isn't a geographical name, but a made-up one.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Or a Curly Wurly...


I lurve curly wurlys


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2017)

After my tiring trip to Potsyland I can't decide if I want to go an watch the Leicester Morrismen dance The Morris at the pub tonight.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2017)

@Fab Foodie and @Salty seadog have gone off on a ride with our local bike shop, Lockes of Sandwich.

I have the house to myself with a new bottle of Tanqueray Rangpur and Tanqueray Export


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Go to the pub. Drink beer. Stay inside and ignore those oddly dressed nobbers.


It's the drinking beer bit I'm not sure about. I was drinking beer last night at cheese club and after a day on the M6 I think the lightweight in me has kicked in. Plus, the beer festival starts tomorrow, so my presence at the pub will be required over the next few days. I am under strict instructions from the landlord that I must get the Sunday bike ride back by noon in time for the live music starting.


----------



## Oxo (16 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> There is a birthday girl in the office today, I may have 4 bars of unopened chocolate


4......3........2.........1.........!!!


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You seem to have difficulty finishing your sentences......I see the problem.


I'm 51 you know, catching you up.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm 51 you know, catching you up.


The 'Youth' of today, nae stamina.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Hey, it could've been a Milky Way.





User said:


> Or a Curly Wurly...



I thought Mars Bars were traditional. 

It could have been 'A Finger Of Fudge' though


----------



## potsy (16 Aug 2017)

User said:


> It's alright - he's back from Potsyland....


What you talking about Willis?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Go to the pub. Drink beer. Stay inside and ignore those oddly dressed nobbers.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3bAbuxcRQ4

Tis the hats I fear most.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3bAbuxcRQ4
> 
> Tis the hats I fear most.



Bunch of whoopsies, mind you if you ever see this bunch I'd suggest either hiding or getting behind something really solid.



View: https://youtu.be/D-mPGvUHToo






View: https://youtu.be/7p8C8rubLZM


View: https://youtu.be/ps8jVrwVxT8


BTW the women are the most violent


----------



## TVC (16 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Bunch of whoopsies, mind you if you ever see this bunch I'd suggest either hiding or getting behind something really solid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bring a traditionalist I can't really get anything from these comedy acts.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Aug 2017)

postman said:


> There were on some very nice land near us.The locals went berserk.Local councillors were as much use as chocolate fireguards it seems,that is according to the Lib Dems who raised a bit of a noise about it.They finally went after about two weeks,portable toilets were provided three skips were set up for them.So just a few days later another bunch set down,you could not make it up.So todayi noticed the area a large open green space has a 'ring' of tree trunks some very big ones.Let's see how good they are in stopping visitors.


Tree trunks are no barrier. We had huge concrete rings at work - they still somehow moved them and set up.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Bunch of whoopsies, mind you if you ever see this bunch I'd suggest either hiding or getting behind something really solid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to belong to a troop. I nearly knocked someone out with a stick in the stick dance. It was a very large stick


----------



## raleighnut (16 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Tree trunks are no barrier. We had huge concrete rings at work - they still somehow moved them and set up.


When the people you're trying to stop own JCBs as part of the way they earn a living it tends to be a waste of money putting obstacles in their way, give em somewhere to park up and they'll use em.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Aug 2017)

The Jacobs keyless chuck on my favourite drill died today. Poor show really.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> The Jacobs keyless chuck on my favourite drill died today. Poor show really.


 You'll get over it in time.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> You'll get over it in time.


I had a replacement winging my way ,courtesy of Amazon, within the hour. August 21st to 23rd, they say.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2017)

I'm back 

Normal service from Casa Reynard is resumed. Have returned to being biffed by Poppy and mum having cooked the clutch on the car - had to get a cab back from the station. Have already had a quick looksy, only reverse (albeit very crunchy / grindy) and 5th, so not going to be going very far very fast.

Off to the garage in the village by pedal power in the morning to see if I can't sweet-talk them into doing a rush job as I really do need some working wheels next week. Fortunately I can get a lift to the show on Saturday.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2017)

Morning. I don't think my day could get much better. My flat tyre is flatter than a flat thing. It's raining so I'll be getting wet whilst trying to inflate it.
The weather forecast for Sunday's Choo Choo trip reckon that there will be a gert big storm heading our way.
And to cap it all the Battle of Britain Memorial Flight have just said that all of their Merlin engined aircraft are being grounded, so the Bournemouth event will be partially scuppered.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Aug 2017)

Rain and more rain on the beach. Thankfully I managed to oil the garden furniture yesterday.

In other news I'm liking raw linseed oil on my carving. I have a lovely Elm chair to bring back to life soon and am thinking of using the linseed on it.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Aug 2017)

Hmmm, sat in the lounge at the Toyota dealer while my 15 yeast old corolla has some recall work done on it. Complimentary teas and coffee from a nesspress machine with 8 choices of coffee sky need on the tv, (sure it was the beeb when I came in and nothing but the daily heil for print news.

Ah well, Fiona Apple on the headphones and a good Wi-Fi signal will help the hour pass.


----------



## Katherine (17 Aug 2017)

Beautiful sunny morning, though quite breezy. What a contrast from last night when the cloud/fog was so low / thick, that we couldn't see St. Michael's Mount or even the sea at one point.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Aug 2017)

User said:


> What? No cakes, biscuits, sandwiches, fruit juices, water or proper coffee? No Guardian, Independent, or choice of magazines? No individual TV screens or iPads with a high speed internet connection?
> 
> You need to get yourself a BMW.....



I'm a tramp and they know it.


----------



## gaijintendo (17 Aug 2017)

Found a great stick today... If only I had a dog


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2017)

I managed to get out and test the work I carried out on my wheels last night with a quick ride on my Albion. It wasn't far about 1 mile but it was nice to have a potter.
I'll try and pump my tyre soon and then get some new tyres fitted.


----------



## HertzvanRental (17 Aug 2017)

I am taking the grandkids to see the bears at Wildwood.


----------



## potsy (17 Aug 2017)

Apparently there was an almighty thunder storm last night, can't say it bothered my sleep any


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Aug 2017)

Unfortunately the Internets haz started working again chez Wimpers so I'm going to have to do some work...after a cuppa....


----------



## ianrauk (17 Aug 2017)




----------



## TVC (17 Aug 2017)

User said:


> What? No cakes, biscuits, sandwiches, fruit juices, water or proper coffee? No Guardian, Independent, or choice of magazines? No individual TV screens or iPads with a high speed internet connection?
> 
> You need to get yourself a BMW.....


Or a Mini


----------



## TVC (17 Aug 2017)

User said:


> It was a valiant effort.


Further than certain people have got on their bikes


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2017)

I just had 2 tyres fitted do the car is happy again. Not too bad as they have done 33,000 miles.


----------



## Speicher (17 Aug 2017)

At the local dealer, I was given a Mercedes Benz





Teddy Bear Key Ring.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Bunch of whoopsies, mind you if you ever see this bunch I'd suggest either hiding or getting behind something really solid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least this side has a good sized band. sounds pretty good.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bring a traditionalist I can't really get anything from these comedy acts.


They have a banjo player.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2017)

User said:


> What? No cakes, biscuits, sandwiches, fruit juices, water or proper coffee? No Guardian, Independent, or choice of magazines? No individual TV screens or iPads with a high speed internet connection?
> 
> You need to get yourself a BMW.....


BMW owners hang out at the garage a lot?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> Two weeks ago a giant tortoise called Abuh went on the run from a children's zoo in Japan. She has now been found though, 140 metres away from the zoo .
> https://gizmodo.com/giant-tortoise-apprehended-140-meters-from-zoo-two-week-1797898486


When I was a little kid, a giant python escaped from the zoo at Peoria and made its way 20 miles to bask in the sunshine on a window grating of my elementary school. The girls screamed at it. The famous (as seen on Tv) zoo fellow showed up in his Land Rover, talked to us all about snakes, showed us the python, and was on his way. Brush with greatness. We were not on the Tv, but made the evening edition of the newspaper.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Further than certain people have got on their bikes



You may have to put that in capitals if it's to be heard in Mancland....


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2017)

I went out for a cycle ride with my brother earlier.


Much earlier.


Very much earlier.
I'm the little one.


----------



## TVC (17 Aug 2017)

User said:


> The Mini part is separate at our local main dealers. Their coffee isn't as good.


The Mini part is seperate at my dealership, it means we don't have to interact with the Beemer driving riff-raff.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2017)

I got home from my ride just now and had to launch a rescue mission, our big sunflower had been blown over, I've picked it up and loosely lashed it to next doors fence. It's stood there now looking forlorn and sorry for itself.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> I got home from my ride just now and had to launch a rescue mission, our big sunflower had been blown over, I've picked it up and loosely lashed it to next doors fence. It's stood there now looking forlorn and sorry for itself.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


>



Its been a crap day, I woke up this morning with a minor belly upset, my Good lady has spent the day in A & E with my step daughter, knee problems, and the weather for my ride this morning was wet and windy.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> Its been a crap day, I woke up this morning with a minor belly upset, my Good lady has spent the day in A & E with my step daughter, knee problems, and the weather for my ride this morning was wet and windy.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> Its been a crap day, I woke up this morning with a minor belly upset, my Good lady has spent the day in A & E with my step daughter, knee problems, and the weather for my ride this morning was wet and windy.


I hope it and your luck improves.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2017)

I couldn't resist the call of the wild any longer and so I set off for a test ride on the Albion out to the White Hart at Biddestone. It was warm and sunny with a bit of a breeze blowing into my face , with that and the long climb it felt like several thousand feet. I'm sure the Ordnance Survey peeps have got their contour lines wrong.
I went the long way out and managed to get there, had a rest to get my breath back and freewheeled most of the way back.
With my mileage today added to what I have done over the past few months I must have done what some people can only manage in a day.


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I couldn't resist the call of the wild any longer and so I set off for a test ride on the Albion out to the White Hart at Biddestone. It was warm and sunny with a bit of a breeze blowing into my face , with that and the long climb it felt like several thousand feet. I'm sure the Ordnance Survey peeps have got their contour lines wrong.
> I went the long way out and managed to get there, had a rest to get my breath back and freewheeled most of the way back.
> With my mileage today added to what I have done over the past few months I must have done what some people can only manage in a day.



You were out and pedalling that's what counts


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2017)

Our second sun flower has just blown over, pulled the stake right out of the ground, I've rescued it the same as the other one.


----------



## TVC (17 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> Our second sun flower has just blown over, pulled the stake right out of the ground, I've rescued it the same as the other one.


There is bearly a breath of wind in Leicester, is it coming my way?


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There is bearly a breath of wind in Leicester, is it coming my way?



You're very welcome to it, It's very blustery here.


----------



## HertzvanRental (17 Aug 2017)

The Bears are well and send their regards!


----------



## Katherine (17 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Apparently there was an almighty thunder storm last night, can't say it bothered my sleep any



Hurricane coming on Sunday! 



Speicher said:


> At the local dealer, I was given a Mercedes Benz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 As a youngster, I had a lovely maroon Mersaidees Ben Dinky car, it's doors opened as well as the bonnet and boot! I played with it a lot so I could join in with my brothers' car games. 



Illaveago said:


> I went out for a cycle ride with my brother earlier.
> 
> 
> Much earlier.
> ...



Lovely old photo. Do you still get to go on bike rides together? 



dave r said:


> I got home from my ride just now and had to launch a rescue mission, our big sunflower had been blown over, I've picked it up and loosely lashed it to next doors fence. It's stood there now looking forlorn and sorry for itself.





dave r said:


> Its been a crap day, I woke up this morning with a minor belly upset, my Good lady has spent the day in A & E with my step daughter, knee problems, and the weather for my ride this morning was wet and windy.



Oh dear. Hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## Katherine (17 Aug 2017)

Very misty today up and down the cornish hills, I couldn't see the sea for quite a while this morning. Much better this afternoon.


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2017)

What is it about me and fire alarms. On Tuesday night, the woman in the flat downstairs fell asleep after leaving the frying pan on and set off the fire alarm. Had to evacuate and stand in the rain. Fire alarm went off twice at work yesterday for no obvious reason and had to evacuate twice and stand in the rain. I went to Tesco's this evening and the fire alarm went off for no obvious reason and yet again had to evacuate a building to stand in the rain


----------



## swee'pea99 (17 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> Two weeks ago a giant tortoise called Abuh went on the run from a children's zoo in Japan. She has now been found though, 140 metres away from the zoo .
> https://gizmodo.com/giant-tortoise-apprehended-140-meters-from-zoo-two-week-1797898486


A tortoise doing a runner! Love it!


----------



## swee'pea99 (17 Aug 2017)

tyred said:


> What is it about me and fire alarms. On Tuesday night, the woman in the flat downstairs fell asleep after leaving the frying pan on and set off the fire alarm. Had to evacuate and stand in the rain. Fire alarm went off twice at work yesterday for no obvious reason and had to evacuate twice and stand in the rain. I went to Tesco's this evening and the fire alarm went off for no obvious reason and yet again had to evacuate a building to stand in the rain


Bloke I knew's dad got kicked out of college after he and his pissed-up mates set off all the extinguishers, then, realising they'd get in trouble, lit a fire as cover, which they were then unable to put out, because all the extinguishers were empty.


----------



## Speicher (17 Aug 2017)

Who wants to hear about my story about fire alarms and bathroom towels, (small ones)?


----------



## TVC (17 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Who wants to hear about my story about fire alarms and bathroom towels, (small ones)?


Is it the one that ends with you covered in chocolate and whistling the greatest hits of Showaddywaddy? if so I've heard it.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Aug 2017)

tyred said:


> What is it about me and fire alarms. On Tuesday night, the woman in the flat downstairs fell asleep after leaving the frying pan on and set off the fire alarm. Had to evacuate and stand in the rain. Fire alarm went off twice at work yesterday for no obvious reason and had to evacuate twice and stand in the rain. I went to Tesco's this evening and the fire alarm went off for no obvious reason and yet again had to evacuate a building to stand in the rain



I'm possibly coming over to Ireland tomorrow, what's the weather been like?


----------



## Speicher (17 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Is it the one that ends with you covered in chocolate and whistling the greatest hits of Showaddywaddy? if so I've heard it.



Shan't tell you then, nerr nerr ne nerr nerr!


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Aug 2017)

I'm trying to open a Fray Bentos steak and kidney pie,but the can opener can't cut the lid off. This isn't the first time this has happened. I once spent a good hour trying to get into one.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2017)

The earliest the garage can take the car is Wednesday...  But my neighbour has said he'll help me out with lifts for things I can't use the bike for, bless him. He popped round for a  this afternoon and brought me some lovely french beans and cultivated blackberries from his garden. 

Did 11 miles today while out and about doing various errands (including going for groceries) and didn't think anything of it. When I took up cycling again a year ago, three miles left me out for the count...  For the rest of the day...


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm possibly coming over to Ireland tomorrow, what's the weather been like?



The weather has been amazing today. I had a lovely evening walk


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Aug 2017)

I've just been watching Gogglebox with signed subtitles.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Aug 2017)

These Faber Castell 9000 pencils are really rather splendid. A quid a pop, but worth every penny.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2017)

Faber Castell pencils are the bees knees generally. As well as their standard graphite pencils, I use their Albrecht Durer watercolour pencil range as well. Those are £1.70 a pop the last time I bought one.

Right, off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath for me. Nunnight all.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2017)

Morning, there is some sunshine and blue sky at the moment with some grey clouds rushing through.

Later on my brother and I are going to Thornbury to see a model engineering exhibition. We won't be taking those bikes.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2017)

The sun is finally coming out.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2017)

tyred said:


> What is it about me and fire alarms. On Tuesday night, the woman in the flat downstairs fell asleep after leaving the frying pan on and set off the fire alarm. Had to evacuate and stand in the rain. Fire alarm went off twice at work yesterday for no obvious reason and had to evacuate twice and stand in the rain. I went to Tesco's this evening and the fire alarm went off for no obvious reason and yet again had to evacuate a building to stand in the rain


You also seem to have an uncanny knack of finding rain.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2017)

If anyone is interested the bicycle that my brother was on was a red Humber, I used it much later, very, very later when I went to Secondary School. The tricycle that I'm on was a right pig to ride on that uneven stoney ground. I can remember that moment. My brother said he was going to ditch me, so I rammed his rear wheel.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Aug 2017)




----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2017)

I've cleaned my teeth and brushed my hair, I've got some spending money and I am now sitting comfortably waiting for my brother to pick me up so that we can go to the exhibition.


----------



## roadrash (18 Aug 2017)

its rather breezy here in wigan, feels very much like autumn today


----------



## TVC (18 Aug 2017)

I can see the weekend rapidly approaching, WooHoo. Shame I've just done a muscle in my back. It's proper hurty.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I can see the weekend rapidly approaching, WooHoo. Shame I've just done a muscle in my back. It's proper hurty.


 Can you still manage to lift a pint glass though?


----------



## Speicher (18 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I can see the weekend rapidly approaching, WooHoo. Shame I've just done a muscle in my back. It's proper hurty.



 Have you got another leader on stand-by for Sunday? Or will you just skip the cycling and go straight to the pub?


----------



## mybike (18 Aug 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> Found a great stick today... If only I had a dog
> View attachment 368384



Probably a bit small for a dog.


----------



## mybike (18 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Or a Mini



You mean BMW.


----------



## mybike (18 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm trying to open a Fray Bentos steak and kidney pie,but the can opener can't cut the lid off. This isn't the first time this has happened. I once spent a good hour trying to get into one.



This wouldn't be you?



I recommend making your own.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The sun is finally coming out.


It's been in the closet for quite a while now...


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2017)

My Good Lady enjoying a cuppa in the market cafe


----------



## Speicher (18 Aug 2017)

Does anyone know when @potsy next has a day off? 

I would like him to teach me how to used my news mart 'phone.

My current phone is ten years old, so I thought it was time for a new one.


----------



## TVC (18 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Can you still manage to lift a pint glass though?





Speicher said:


> Have you got another leader on stand-by for Sunday? Or will you just skip the cycling and go straight to the pub?


Yes, Yes, and maybe.

It depends how good Reg is with his hands.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Aug 2017)

We're in Louth. Mr Hop didn't tell me that the 6 miles each way journey for 3 days to Cadwell Park was sodding hilly.
I will recover. I have beer and there are fit men in leather all around


----------



## potsy (18 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The sun is finally coming out.


Lashing it down here 



Speicher said:


> Does anyone know when @potsy next has a day off?
> 
> I would like him to teach me how to used my news mart 'phone.
> 
> My current phone is ten years old, so I thought it was time for a new one.


I don't get days off any more, work work work


----------



## Speicher (18 Aug 2017)

Why does my phone have a lollipop?


----------



## Speicher (18 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> I don't get days off any more, work work work



Oh dear, what shame, I am sure you would have enjoyed teaching me how to use the smart phone.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2017)

Got a lovely pork shoulder joint simmering away in the slow cooker with onions, garlic, herbs and a pouch of BBQ marinade to make fabby pulled pork for supper. Will have steamed rice, peas and green beans alongside. 

Oh yellow stickers, I love youuuuuuu! The pork only cost me 40p, the herbs are from the garden and only the rice was bought at the full whack. 

About to have lunch. Afterwards, need to sort out show kit for tomorrow plus wrap a friend's birthday pressie.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Aug 2017)




----------



## raleighnut (18 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


>


Stopped and  up our way now.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> Another excellent Yoga class tonight. I did the Camel pose for the first time tonight, I can't hold the pose for very long. I still can't do the Eagle pose, I'm too bulky round the shoulders and chest to get the arm position right and a little wobbly on one leg.
> 
> View attachment 368226
> View attachment 368227


You'll be moving onto more extreme positions soon...


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> You'll be moving onto more extreme positions soon...
> View attachment 368560


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2017)

It's  here.

Watching Time Team and eating a banana.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Aug 2017)

It's my dad's birthday on 29th of this month so we have bought him a card


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Aug 2017)

I am cooking fish and chips.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> BTW Gravel is partial to a drop of tequila



That would explain a lot


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I am cooking fish and chips.



I've got a pork chop under the grill and potato's and mixed veg on the hob


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2017)

The cats have the second half of the pork chop I got for them on YS yesterday. 

The bbq pork in my crock pot smells good. Another hour and then I can skim the fat off the cooking juices, flake the meat with a fork and thicken the sauce. Just need to pop the rice cooker on and the veggies in the steamer.


----------



## GM (18 Aug 2017)

Back from the borough of peter in time to pick the cat up from the vet before they closed. Chill out weekend planned.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2017)

User said:


> PM your address and I'll be right round....



No need for that - just get yourself to Ely and then follow your nose...


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2017)

We came back from the exhibition earlier this afternoon after having a good day. There was a lot to see and it was a marvel of engineering especially when you know it was made at home and probably in garden sheds.
Here are some of the bits I saw and thought was interesting.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Aug 2017)

mybike said:


> This wouldn't be you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God knows why they don't put a ring pull top on? I wasn't exaggerating about the one hour to open one. I had pliers,a hammer, a chisel and a small saw on the bloody thing and even then i had to scoop the pie out, as i couldn't get the top off fully!


----------



## hopless500 (18 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Mmmm... I like a nice pork chop but Mr R isn't a particular fan, so we don't have them that often.


Love 'em too


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Aug 2017)

Our local supermarket was selling coconuts with a ring pull on the top . Apparently they were 'genuine' coconuts


----------



## Bollo (18 Aug 2017)

Eight days ago I was hit by a car and narrowly avoided life-changing injuries. So why is this ******* paper-cut on my finger really winding me up?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2017)

You know sometimes you get an uncontrollable urge to scratch something. Well that is how I feel at the moment after seeing all of those fantastic models. I want to do some fiddling, not sure what but it doesn't include tiling or decorating.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2017)

Supper was totally lush. One happy camper here.

Show kit all sorted for the morning. Cat prepped. Pack up sorted except for flask of tea. Phone and Nintendo on the charger. Just having a brew and a spod, and then I'll head off to the Land of Nod. Up at six to leave for half seven...


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2017)

Happily, today, it waited until I finished washing my car before it started precipitating it down.. _<Doh> _


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I am cooking fish and chips.


There are shops that do that for you....ask @potsy ....


----------



## Katherine (18 Aug 2017)

A really lovely last day in Cornwall, starting with an hour's cycle ride ending in Newlyn taking pictures of the boats in the harbour and a quick sprint to return the bike to the hire shop. 





Then a 20 minute walk back and an invigorating swim in the sea. The water wasn't cold but it was cold in the wind. 
A special treat lunch was enjoyed at a restaurant ( https://benscornishkitchen.com/) 





The afternoon was spent sitting or walking on the beach watching the boats, the waves, the kite surfers, the tide and taking pictures of it all, which doesn't really capture the scale, the light is or the sounds. 
It's been very windy but lots of sunshine. 





All packed ready to leave in the morning. West Somerset Railway on Sunday.


----------



## TVC (19 Aug 2017)

Off to M&S, anybody want anything?


Katherine said:


> A really lovely last day in Cornwall, starting with an hour's cycle ride ending in Newlyn taking pictures of the boats in the harbour and a quick sprint to return the bike to the hire shop.
> View attachment 368715
> 
> Then a 20 minute walk back and an invigorating swim in the sea. The water wasn't cold but it was cold in the wind.
> ...


That menu would do me. Sounds like a perfect day.

The West Somerset Railway runs through the back garden of a certain Labrador loved by many in this thread.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You know sometimes you get an uncontrollable urge to scratch something. Well that is how I feel at the moment after seeing all of those fantastic models. I want to do some fiddling, not sure what but it doesn't include tiling or decorating.


Something simple(a child built it!) like this?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Aug 2017)

I've just 'reported' my Italy and France Alps and Pyrenees cycling trip thread, so it can be moved from the Thread Editing Suite to the Members Travelogues section.  I swear, writing it took longer than the trip it describes.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2017)

It looks like a lovely morning, a bright golden sunrise, clear turquoise sky with hardly any clouds.

They just played Classical Gas by Mason Williams on the radio, it got my feet sort of tapping, which is difficult when you are still in bed.


----------



## GM (19 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Something simple(a child built it!) like this?
> View attachment 368720





Like that! I was weaned on Meccano.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Aug 2017)

Meccano , lego and scalextric


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2017)

I'm looking forward to our trip tomorrow on a steam engine, it should be Clan Line a Merchant Navy Class of steam engine. I just watched the weather forecast to see what the weather will be like and it seems as we will both be arriving at Torbay at the same time, the bad weather and the steam train.
Oh well! I know where there is an interesting museum in Dartmouth, it's got lots of old model sailing ships upstairs and some enthusiastic peeps in there.
Now to pack my bucket and spade.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Aug 2017)

Just see a clip on bbc " no more boys & girls"
Little lad says " boy's are much smarter as they get to be President easy".


----------



## Katherine (19 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Off to M&S, anybody want anything?
> 
> That menu would do me. Sounds like a perfect day.
> 
> The West Somerset Railway runs through the back garden of a certain Labrador loved by many in this thread.



I'll wave! Me and Mr K will be in the first carriage of the first train of the day from Bishops Lydeard, most likely with our heads out of the front window. @coffeejo


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> I'll wave! Me and Mr K will be in the first carriage of the first train of the day from Bishops Lydeard, most likely with our heads out of the front window. @coffeejo


I hope you have a good time on the West Somerset Railway. If we both start blowing in a Westerly direction we might be able to keep the bad weather away.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2017)

They were just talking about Donald Trump's inner circle on the TV a moment ago and I was wondering if it was slightly off centre would it make them all eccentric.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2017)

View of this morning's sunny brekkie location....


----------



## Oxo (19 Aug 2017)

Sunny! Depends which seat you get. Breakfast could end up being a bit on the shady side.


----------



## Katherine (19 Aug 2017)

Let's hope so. Have a good day too.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2017)

Oxo said:


> Sunny! Depends which seat you get. Breakfast could end up being a bit on the shady side.


The shady side is my side ;-)


----------



## Oxo (19 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The shady side is my side ;-)


Most of us gentlemen are put in the shade by our good ladies.


----------



## TVC (19 Aug 2017)

@potsy is really getting tha hang of his new camera, he's practicing getting action shots.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> There are shops that do that for you....ask @potsy ....



Yes but our local is


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> A really lovely last day in Cornwall, starting with an hour's cycle ride ending in Newlyn taking pictures of the boats in the harbour and a quick sprint to return the bike to the hire shop.
> View attachment 368715
> 
> Then a 20 minute walk back and an invigorating swim in the sea. The water wasn't cold but it was cold in the wind.
> ...



I would eat everything on that menu, not at the same time obviously.


----------



## Threevok (19 Aug 2017)

Had the week off work - but the wife had me decorating and building flat pack tat.

Managed to build the GT but have not been further than the top of the street on it yet and no pics

First time here for over a week - sorry


----------



## potsy (19 Aug 2017)

Light lunch of curry half rice/half chips, just enough after my light breakfast 

Last day


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Aug 2017)

lurverly


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Aug 2017)

This afternoon is sorted


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Aug 2017)

I had a walleye pike fried in batter made with Italian beer last night, fantastic. Fancy restaurant, with fabulous breads. Now, (7am) looking to lash it down, thunder and lightning, etc., and it appears to be the only weather going on in my bit of Illinois at the moment.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Aug 2017)

I ate a steak and onion butty with some Fiendishly Hot Mustard (from the Hawkshead Relish Company) for breakfast this morning.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2017)

GM said:


> Like that! I was weaned on Meccano.


It'd only cost around £1200 to get all the parts required.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2017)

A friend rang me up earlier to say that a steam engine will be coming up from Melksham through Chippenham up towards London at 8 this evening , he also said that there might be a cycle ride on Thursday and that a friend might need to borrow a cycle. So the brake blocks which have just arrived in the post will come in handy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Cranberry juice. Very wise.


Diluted with fizzy water!

Coffee with Spanish Brandy though....


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Yes but our local is


Come to Deal, ours is fab! In fact, our second choice in Sandwich is regularly frequented by Paul Hollywood....


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had a walleye pike fried in batter made with Italian beer last night, fantastic. Fancy restaurant, with fabulous breads. Now, (7am) looking to lash it down, thunder and lightning, etc., and it appears to be the only weather going on in my bit of Illinois at the moment.


Nice!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2017)

Lunch with weapons-grade pickled onions....


----------



## potsy (19 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have they seen sense and sacked you?


They could not function without me


----------



## TVC (19 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> They could not function without me


The human body can't function without a bum, just saying.


----------



## GM (19 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> It'd only cost around £1200 to get all the parts required.




About 3/6d in my day


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Aug 2017)

Had a good couple of hours in the back garden, got a fair bit done. TVC took 4 bags including the bag he filled yesterday to the tip. Whilst in the front garden the heavens opened so I had to run in to get the washing in, it and I got soaked.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You've been more productive than me.....I did go for a ride this morning but for the last four hours I've done absolutely zero (which is slightly more than Potsy)



I had energy to burn


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2017)

We've been out and about all day, over to the Barnsdale Gardens near Oakham, the gardens created by the late Geoff Hamilton when he was presenting Gardeners World, and a morning wandering round the gardens.

http://www.barnsdalegardens.co.uk/index.html

The over to Melton Mowbray, the home of the pork pie, for lunch and a wander round the market and shops. I've driven more than a week's mileage in one day.


----------



## lutonloony (19 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I'm looking forward to our trip tomorrow on a steam engine, it should be Clan Line a Merchant Navy Class of steam engine. I just watched the weather forecast to see what the weather will be like and it seems as we will both be arriving at Torbay at the same time, the bad weather and the steam train.
> Oh well! I know where there is an interesting museum in Dartmouth, it's got lots of old model sailing ships upstairs and some enthusiastic peeps in there.
> Now to pack my bucket and spade.


It will be


----------



## Katherine (19 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You've been more productive than me.....I did go for a ride this morning but for the last four hours I've done absolutely zero (which is slightly more than Potsy)



Did you take any pictures? Very easy photo comp at the moment! ( flowers)


----------



## potsy (19 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You've been more productive than me.....I did go for a ride this morning but for the last four hours I've done absolutely zero (which is slightly more than Potsy)


I am in 'trainer' mode at work for a few weeks, another newbie to mould in my image, he has already found the dessert section of the canteen


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Aug 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I ate a steak and onion butty with some Fiendishly Hot Mustard (from the Hawkshead Relish Company) for breakfast this morning.



Rarely a month passes without a steak breakfast,


----------



## potsy (19 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Does he like kebabs? If so, he'll go far. If not, get ride of him now.


He says he is going to lose weight whilst working here, I remember saying the same 3 years ago, I am now at least 2st heavier 

Anyway, can't stop, got a takeout being delivered in ten minutes


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2017)

Currently doing YouTube music a to z great fun with to much booze.


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2017)

What comes after Culture club.? David Bowie


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> What comes after Culture club.? David Bowie



Help it is my turn, beginning with E.


----------



## potsy (19 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Help it is my turn, beginning with E.


Ed!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Help it is my turn, beginning with E.



View: https://youtu.be/mSScV6Rt_6s


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Ed!



Got it before you Galway Girl

G I am in your hands.


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/mSScV6Rt_6s




Too late, I will get it later though.


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2017)

H 
, Hurry up Wrare on G.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2017)

The steam engine was Union of South Africa an A4 Pacific pulling a lot of maroon coaches.
I'm going to set my alarm so that I get up early for tomorrow's trip, I think I've got my stuff ready.


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> H
> , Hurry up Wrare on G.



Not found.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2017)

Q can be a bugger after you've had Queen but stick this on and you'll have time to walk to the shop to buy more Vodka'   


View: https://youtu.be/olnbwZxjcbI

The album version is even longer,


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bWdv9oTUbg


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2017)

Help, J


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Help, J



Quick, you are letting me down.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Quick, you are letting me down.


Judas priest?


----------



## TVC (19 Aug 2017)

Jethro Tull


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Jethro Tull


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2017)

Kraftwerk?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2017)

Kinks.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2017)

Kool & The Gang


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2017)

Kajagoogoo


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2017)

Currently on ,Lonnie Donniegam (not a clueE) who next?

You really need to be hydrating as well as I am to keep ip.


----------



## TVC (19 Aug 2017)

Why has nobody thought of this before.


----------



## TVC (19 Aug 2017)

Madness


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2017)

You know you've had a pants day when your cat handles absolutely brilliantly for once and yet is unplaced in everything in a back-to-back show because just about everything is in the same classes. Really rather gutted... 

On the plus side, I saw the first other Wiggins bike I've come across while out and about since buying mine nine months ago. Albeit this young lad was riding the 540 version of the Rouen roadie, which has a blue rather than red paint scheme.


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2017)

for @Reynard


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Currently on ,Lonnie Donniegam (not a clueE) who next?
> 
> You really need to be hydrating as well as I am to keep ip.


I'll have a 'P' Bob,


View: https://youtu.be/ql4QYQCBYAo


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2017)

O, help.


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2017)

O, help.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> for @Reynard



Thanks hun xxx Poppy, bless her, isn't the world's best show cat, and her non" tortie pants" days are rare. Just wasn't expecting so much competition in what is a pair of tiny breed shows. There were seven cats entered in the tortie colour class...

I've had such foul luck on the show bench this year, and no, I haven't broken any mirrors. Well, not that I know of...


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2017)

Billy Ocean?


----------



## screenman (19 Aug 2017)

,99 red ballons.


Reynard said:


> Billy Ocean?



Not lively enough.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> ,99 red ballons.
> 
> 
> Not lively enough.


Orianthi,


View: https://youtu.be/mg4pug1mKJU


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> ,99 red ballons.
> 
> 
> Not lively enough.



Are these two lively enough?


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> ,99 red ballons.
> 
> 
> Not lively enough.



Was the only one I could think of LOL


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> O, help.



Orbison, Roy?


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2017)

Someone has used the litter tray. PONG.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Aug 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Rarely a month passes without a steak breakfast,


It's good to go on a steakation!


----------



## slowmotion (20 Aug 2017)

I've been wondering about that £3 Lidl prosecco. Should I queue up overnight at their Clapham store, like those sad Apple fanboys in Regents Street?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I've just 'reported' my Italy and France Alps and Pyrenees cycling trip thread, so it can be moved from the Thread Editing Suite to the Members Travelogues section.  I swear, writing it took longer than the trip it describes.


... and now it's there, so enjoy reading it (if you have a spare few hours) .


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Madness


This thread or Accy's?


----------



## TVC (20 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 368923
> 
> 
> How English is this?


Where can you get tickets?


Also, do they have caravan pitches? Asking for a couple of friends.


----------



## Oxo (20 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Spoon whittlers


Surely 'spooning' is too mundane for a sex festival.


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2017)

Oxo said:


> Surely 'spooning' is too mundane for a sex festival.



Oh, I don't know that can get exciting.


----------



## mybike (20 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> I am in 'trainer' mode at work for a few weeks, another newbie to mould in my image, he has already found the dessert section of the canteen


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Oi @Fab Foodie, someone has copied your idea.
> View attachment 368873


Ah, but not going for world domination...


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I've been wondering about that £3 Lidl prosecco. Should I queue up overnight at their Clapham store, like those sad Apple fanboys in Regents Street?


Yep, with a wheelbarrow....


----------



## TVC (20 Aug 2017)

If only I knew someone with a back garden and a love of wine.


----------



## TVC (20 Aug 2017)

So, off with the Black Horse Riders to bother the Leicestershire lanes then its back to the beer festival with an afternoon of live bands, bbq and interesting ales. Sad.


----------



## rikki (20 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Did someone say something?


I can't hear you.


----------



## lutonloony (20 Aug 2017)

Achy ankles


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2017)

Wimpers is planning a magical mystery bike ride for us today :-)


----------



## Katherine (20 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The steam engine was Union of South Africa an A4 Pacific pulling a lot of maroon coaches.
> I'm going to set my alarm so that I get up early for tomorrow's trip, I think I've got my stuff ready.


We saw it in the shed at Bishops Lydeard yesterday afternoon while it's train was taken up the line to Minehead by a diseasal. I climbed through the bushes at the back of the playground to get this picture! Unfortunately we didn't have time to hang around to watch it leave later.


Illaveago said:


> The steam engine was Union of South Africa an A4 Pacific pulling a lot of maroon coaches.
> I'm going to set my alarm so that I get up early for tomorrow's trip, I think I've got my stuff ready.


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just put someone on Ignore. My timeline looks much better and much happier


Yes mine looks much better since I did the same thing and put Reg and TVC on ignore, at least we still have Accy to keep us entertained with his fantasy life


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> We saw it in the shed at Bishops Lydeard yesterday afternoon while it's train was taken up the line to Minehead by a diseasal. I climbed through the bushes at the back of the playground to get this picture! Unfortunately we didn't have time to hang around to watch it leave later.
> 
> 
> View attachment 368949


A diseasal? Now there's a train no one wants to catch!


----------



## Katherine (20 Aug 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A diseasal? Now there's a train no one wants to catch!


That's what they're called in the Thomas the Tank Engine stories. Our kids are grown up but we still call them that!


----------



## TVC (20 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Wimpers is planning a magical mystery bike ride for us today :-)


Bet it ends up at a pub, with pub stops on the way.


Speaking of whch, ride done, shower done, beer time.


----------



## Oxo (20 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bet it ends up at a pub, with pub stops on the way.
> 
> 
> Speaking of whch, ride done, *shower done,* beer time.


So everyone got back safely and in time for the festivities.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The steam engine was Union of South Africa an A4 Pacific pulling a lot of maroon coaches.
> I'm going to set my alarm so that I get up early for tomorrow's trip, I think I've got my stuff ready.


Not "Osprey", 4494 - 60003?


----------



## Katherine (20 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not "Osprey", 4494 - 60003?


Back to its original name.


----------



## TVC (20 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Hey @The Velvet Curtain .... aren't you glad that complete nobber @potsy put us on ignore.


Who?


----------



## TVC (20 Aug 2017)

Things are warming up nicely.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Aug 2017)

Off out for a road ride with son in law..sod the shoulder


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2017)

The real reason for this story wouldn't have anything to do with CC's very own travellers would it?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-40990174


----------



## TVC (20 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Things are warming up nicely.
> 
> View attachment 368997


@raleighnut where are you? The beer is running out rapidly.


----------



## StuAff (20 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4924690, member: 21629"]There were days in my teenage years when this was my main and only hobby.
Wake up in the morning thinking "I want it !!!" and bought it.
*Mens size 9 coz I've got large and wide feet.*

View attachment 368993
[/QUOTE]
Same size as me. No, I don't want a go. Accident waiting to happen that is....


----------



## raleighnut (20 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @raleighnut where are you? The beer is running out rapidly.


My leg is still giving me gyp, might have to undergo a 3rd operation (possibly a false hip) didn't even get to the 'Castle Classic' this year (first time I've missed it)


----------



## TVC (20 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> My leg is still giving me gyp, might have to undergo a 3rd operation (possibly a false hip) didn't even get to the 'Castle Classic' this year (first time I've missed it)


Sorry mate, just to rub it in, here is Adam playing with half of Diesel Park West.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2017)




----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2017)

Other than a bimble on the bike to go get some milk, quiet day here today.

Waiting to watch Mo on the telly.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bet it ends up at a pub, with pub stops on the way.


Errr.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4924742, member: 21629"]I managed to fall on my bottom once. Stood and chat with friend and somehow lost balance and fell on the ground.  couldn't stood up on my feet for a while because of laugh. 
That was the only one accident ever with inline skates.[/QUOTE]
I dug my skateboard out of the shed this week, time to break more ribs!


----------



## Speicher (20 Aug 2017)

I used to do ice skating when I was a teenager, and had lessons in doing those twirly whirly dancey moves. 

I once tried playing ice hockey, but decided that five-a-side football was more to my liking.


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I used to do ice skating when I was a teenager


Was that during the Ice Age? 


Rocky asked me to ask you


----------



## Speicher (20 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Was that during the Ice Age?
> 
> 
> Rocky asked me to ask you



I thought you and Rocky were my fwends, but now you are both being 'orrible to me.


----------



## TVC (20 Aug 2017)

When half of the Beatles tribute duo didn't get the memo.


----------



## screenman (20 Aug 2017)

The muck spreader is in the back field.


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2017)

George Clark's Amazing Spaces Shed of the Year is on at 7pm...


----------



## TVC (20 Aug 2017)

Standard Sunday afternoon chatting with Diesel Park West and the drummer from Zodiac Mindwarp at your local boozer. @raleighnut one for you.


----------



## Speicher (20 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> He's a mischievous rascal that Potsy, isn't he?



That's one way of describing him.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sorry mate, just to rub it in, here is Adam playing with half of Diesel Park West.


Rick is OK but John Butler is a knobhead.


----------



## TVC (20 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Rick is OK but John Butler is a knobhead.


I talked to him so I can confirm that, however, a brilliant set.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I talked to him so I can confirm that, however, a brilliant set.


Yeah they're both very talented, they would be famous apart from John 'blowing' the record deal with his 'mouthing off' and arrogance.


----------



## TVC (20 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Yeah they're both very talented, they would be famous apart from John 'blowing' the record deal with his 'mouthing off' and arrogance.


That was said to me this afternoon, can't disagree with that. They played a brilliant set in the back garden of my local boozer, but I talked to him and it was as if he bearly tollerated me, however, everyone else involved was happy to share in the fun of the day. The Landlord said he was 'difficult' but if you stroke him he performs well.


----------



## Katherine (20 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> My leg is still giving me gyp, might have to undergo a 3rd operation (possibly a false hip) didn't even get to the 'Castle Classic' this year (first time I've missed it)



Aw, hope you get sorted out soon,!


----------



## StuAff (20 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4925154, member: 21629"]Right, so it's not the fun anymore ...

I fell on on the wrist, elbow didn't touch the ground. But I cannot make even the smallest move with the elbow now, it hurts like hell. Should I wait for the morning (maybe everything will be ok) or should I go to A&E ?[/QUOTE]
Doesn't sound good. I suggest ringing 111 (the non-emergency NHS number), they'll be able to advise you whether you need A&E or not.


----------



## Katherine (20 Aug 2017)

Lovely day on The West Somerset Railway where we saw more people waving at the train than you could ever see on a bike ride! 
No golden labradors though.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2017)

Just as I was finishing some lamb chops, I realise that I'd forgotten to heap on the mint sauce that I'd prepared especially for the meal


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4925154, member: 21629"]Right, so it's not the fun anymore ...

I fell on on the wrist, elbow didn't touch the ground. But I cannot make even the smallest move with the elbow now, it hurts like hell. Should I wait for the morning (maybe everything will be ok) or should I go to A&E ?[/QUOTE]
Get it checked asap :-/


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Lovely day on The West Somerset Railway where we saw more people waving at the train than you could ever see on a bike ride!
> No golden labradors though.


Any young Jenny Agguters waving her bloomers?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2017)

I used to have a thing about Jenny Agguter


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I used to have a thing about Jenny Agguter


.....some of us still do....


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> My leg is still giving me gyp, might have to undergo a 3rd operation (possibly a false hip) didn't even get to the 'Castle Classic' this year (first time I've missed it)



Ouch xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> .....some of still do....


Indeed! We are of an age, she being less than two months younger than I


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2017)

Oooooo, the new series of Inspector Montalbano has started... Will have to catch up with last night's episode on the i-player later.


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> it was as if he bearly tollerated me,


Sounds like a decent judge of character


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2017)

Hi, I'm back. It has been a long day, I'll let you know how it went tomorrow, night, night.


----------



## Speicher (20 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oooooo, the new series of Inspector Montalbano has started... Will have to catch up with last night's episode on the i-player later.






Which channel is it on?


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Which channel is it on?


Can anyone guess what I've been watching lately?

A clue is it's a 60's sci-fi tv show.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Which channel is it on?



BBC4. But I'm going to watch it here after MOTD has finished as I missed it last night: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b08nqzt1/inspector-montalbano-series-4-a-delicate-matter

It's the first episode of the new season.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Can anyone guess what I've been watching lately?
> 
> A clue is it's a 60's sci-fi tv show.



Original series Trek?


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Original series Trek?


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


>


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Can anyone guess what I've been watching lately?
> 
> A clue is it's a 60's sci-fi tv show.


Doctor Who?


----------



## raleighnut (20 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Can anyone guess what I've been watching lately?
> 
> A clue is it's a 60's sci-fi tv show.


Blakes 7


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Doctor Who?





raleighnut said:


> Blakes 7



Close, but no.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Close, but no.


Thunderbirds?


----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Thunderbirds?


No.

Clue 2 - It was an American series.


----------



## Speicher (20 Aug 2017)

"Lost in Space"?


----------



## Speicher (20 Aug 2017)

I wish you were.


----------



## Speicher (20 Aug 2017)




----------



## potsy (20 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I wish you were.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2017)

IIRC Bill Mumy was on Lost in Space.

Sorry, when it comes to Sci-Fi, I always play "spot the Babylon 5 actor" LOL

Anyways, off to watch Inspector Montalbano.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> No.
> 
> Clue 2 - It was an American series.


The Jetsons


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Can anyone guess what I've been watching lately?
> 
> A clue is it's a 60's sci-fi tv show.


Land of the Giants?
The Prisoner?


----------



## slowmotion (21 Aug 2017)

I'm thinking of buying a £1.10 fibre cement slate from Builder Depot later today. 
I can hardly wait.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Lunch with weapons-grade pickled onions....
> 
> View attachment 368794


Barcode on the mustard isn't an English one. Foreign "English Mustard"!!


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I'm thinking of buying a £1.10 fibre cement slate from Builder Depot later today.
> I can hardly wait.


Thinking of doing anything with it?


----------



## Oxo (21 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Thinking of doing anything with it?


I've got a loose one going spare.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I'm thinking of buying a £1.10 fibre cement slate from Builder Depot later today.
> I can hardly wait.



And so it begins.....


----------



## lutonloony (21 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I'm thinking of buying a £1.10 fibre cement slate from Builder Depot later today.
> I can hardly wait.


No wonder you couldn't sleep with that excitement


----------



## lutonloony (21 Aug 2017)

Blimey, Monday morning seems to have arrived. Mrs LL off to visit her mum, so potential peace for a couple of days


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Aug 2017)

Monday... Shame that ,i was rather enjoying my weekend off


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> No.
> 
> Clue 2 - It was an American series.


Peyton Place?


----------



## raleighnut (21 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I'm thinking of buying a £1.10 fibre cement slate from Builder Depot later today.
> I can hardly wait.


Running short of plates?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2017)

Morning! Yesterday's Operation Choo Choo got off to an early but pleasant start. My brother picked me up at 6.45, the sun was shining and there was some misty clouds about. As we approached Kingswood we could see some hot air balloons rising on the horizon. I counted about 7. I missed a lovely photo shot as we approached a roundabout near Temple Meads, as I looked up at the spire of St. Mary's Redcliffe it looked as though a balloon was perched directly above the weather vane.
We parked in the Temple Meads car park where we met other fellow travellers queueing up to feed the meter. We all gathered on the platform and waited for Clan Line to arrive.
We set off, and as the journey progressed the weather brightened up. We stopped at Taunton to fill up with water, to stretch our legs and take photos of the engine. A mix up in the timings meant that a High Speed Train was on our tail and the engine crew had to try to make up for lost time, but we finally had to pull into a siding to let it pass
An emergency medical stop was made at Exeter St. David's where we stopped for half an hour whilst a passenger was treated and taken to hospital by ambulance. We were told later that a passenger had stopped breathing and was being treated by medical staff on board until the train could stop and allow Para Medics to take over. We were told later that the passenger had recovered.
We finally pulled into a drizzly grey Paignton where we switched over to a private line down to Kingswear and a ferry trip across to Dartmouth.


----------



## Katherine (21 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! Yesterday's Operation Choo Choo got off to an early but pleasant start. My brother picked me up at 6.45, the sun was shining and there was some misty clouds about. As we approached Kingswood we could see some hot air balloons rising on the horizon. I counted about 7. I missed a lovely photo shot as we approached a roundabout near Temple Meads, as I looked up at the spire of St. Mary's Redcliffe it looked as though a balloon was perched directly above the weather vane.
> We parked in the Temple Meads car park where we met other fellow travellers queueing up to feed the meter. We all gathered on the platform and waited for Clan Line to arrive.
> We set off, and as the journey progressed the weather brightened up. We stopped at Taunton to fill up with water, to stretch our legs and take photos of the engine. A mix up in the timings meant that a High Speed Train was on our tail and the engine crew had to try to make up for lost time, but we finally had to pull into a siding to let it pass
> An emergency medical stop was made at Exeter St. David's where we stopped for half an hour whilst a passenger was treated and taken to hospital by ambulance. We were told later that a passenger had stopped breathing and was being treated by medical staff on board until the train could stop and allow Para Medics to take over. We were told later that the passenger had recovered.
> ...


Fantastic. Glad you had a good day. Great pictures. Mr K says that the loco looks gleaming and has been polished to perfection!


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Aug 2017)

@User21629
How is the wrist this morning? Did you get it checked-out?
Roller blades in the bin?
I thought this was apt :-)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZGwHtGBZJU


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Aug 2017)

All these bloody padlocks lying around, someone will trip over!!


----------



## pjd57 (21 Aug 2017)

Just had some blueberries out the garden mixed in with my bran flakes and yogurt.
Should keep me going for a few miles.


----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2017)

User said:


> I'm struggling to think of a 1960's sci-fi series about kebabs....


I'm only on episode 5, the kebabs haven't made an appearance yet


----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2017)

What are we going to do now that killjoy Phil has locked all of Accy's threads?


----------



## Threevok (21 Aug 2017)

Invaders


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2017)




----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2017)

Threevok said:


> Invaders


We have a winner 

No spoilers please, I am only 50 years behind


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> A lot of people whose contributions I used to enjoy, even if I didn't always agree with them, have also disappeared, but the bullies and trolls are having a field day. The two things could be connected.



Maybe you should look in the mirror for the answers..

Don't spoil this thread ..


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2017)

There doesn't seem to be much mundane news going on on the mundane news thread.

On a mundane note, in keeping with this thread, we don't usually get any post on a Monday. Today is no exception.


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2017)

Mod note. Please give over and change the record. There has been enough petty arguments and insults this weekend and the same people keep causing it.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2017)

User said:


> We have have had no post and no Amazon delivery for Mr R.... which is odd. So therefore, potentially not mundane.




Not being mundane surely would depend on what you were expecting to be delivered.


----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 369147
> 
> 
> Cornish pasty for lunch


I assume the chips are just out of shot?


----------



## Randomnerd (21 Aug 2017)

The dog just attacked the stand-in postman, who wasn't aware into who's territory he was stepping. The post was Iceland circulars. No blood was spilled. We all left as friends. It may rain.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4925871, member: 21629"]Phoned to surgery to book an appointment to sort out that ingrown toe nail. Got it ...

... 2 weeks later. [/QUOTE]
That's fast.


----------



## midlife (21 Aug 2017)

User said:


> The pattern on the plate does not constitute any of your five a day.



Surely the Marks and Sparks tomato chutney is one of the 5 per day?


----------



## postman (21 Aug 2017)

Just back from Specsavers.the blurred vision may be sorted out,with NEW specs.Doh.Eyes have gorn orf a bit, it is two and a half years since my last pair.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Fantastic. Glad you had a good day. Great pictures. Mr K says that the loco looks gleaming and has been polished to perfection!


Thanks. Did you have a good time at the West Somerset Railway? We passed by it near Taunton when we stopped to fill up with water.
The loco did look really clean and shiny, a lot of the photographers waiting for it on the route should have got some lovely pictures of it in the sunshine.


----------



## Threevok (21 Aug 2017)

Back to work after my week off
I can't say I've missed it
She who eats crisps on the outside of her head, seems to have fallen off the wagon - with regards to her diet


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2017)

Right, lunchtime here chez Casa Reynard. Dunno what I'm having, just that I'm hungry and need to see what's in the fridge.

Lexi is currently boinging around the sitting room chasing the very large grasshopper she brought in earlier.


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 369147
> 
> 
> Cornish pasty for lunch



I had a sausage batch, three spicy Cumberland sausages in a wholemeal roll.


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Brown sauce or mustard I hope... none of that red muck.



No sauce, if there had been it would have been red.


----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2017)

User said:


> That's not TVC with the pipe..... too much hair.


And that's not me either, I do my groping with my left hand...


----------



## Speicher (21 Aug 2017)

My news mart @phone has arrived. 

The first challenge is to remove the back of the case of the old phone, and remove the sim card. 

@potsy - have you got a spanner that I could borrow please? Or would a chisel be better?


----------



## Speicher (21 Aug 2017)

Does anyone on this thread speak Dutch?


----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> My news mart @phone has arrived.
> 
> The first challenge is to remove the back of the case of the old phone, and remove the sim card.
> 
> @potsy - have you got a spanner that I could borrow please? Or would a chisel be better?


Are you living in the same old folks home as Accy?

Maybe he could assist you?


----------



## TVC (21 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I see that @potsy and @The Velvet Curtain have met up in Manchester this lunchtime
> 
> View attachment 369157
> 
> ...


Rude


User said:


> That's not TVC with the pipe..... too much hair.


Very rude.


----------



## Oxo (21 Aug 2017)

postman said:


> Eyes have gorn orf a bit, it is two and a half years since my last pair.


I've had mine ever since I was born and the blue is still as vibrant as it always was.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone on this thread speak Dutch?



My mum does... I can understand it, but not speak.


----------



## Speicher (21 Aug 2017)

*
*
I just answered a question correctly that the *five* Egg Heads got wrong. 

It was about the flag of Yemen and which colour is at the top, out of white, red or black. 

For those residing in foreign climes, "Egg Heads" is a television quiz show, one of the best ones, in my opinion.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! Yesterday's Operation Choo Choo got off to an early but pleasant start. My brother picked me up at 6.45, the sun was shining and there was some misty clouds about. As we approached Kingswood we could see some hot air balloons rising on the horizon. I counted about 7. I missed a lovely photo shot as we approached a roundabout near Temple Meads, as I looked up at the spire of St. Mary's Redcliffe it looked as though a balloon was perched directly above the weather vane.
> We parked in the Temple Meads car park where we met other fellow travellers queueing up to feed the meter. We all gathered on the platform and waited for Clan Line to arrive.
> We set off, and as the journey progressed the weather brightened up. We stopped at Taunton to fill up with water, to stretch our legs and take photos of the engine. A mix up in the timings meant that a High Speed Train was on our tail and the engine crew had to try to make up for lost time, but we finally had to pull into a siding to let it pass
> An emergency medical stop was made at Exeter St. David's where we stopped for half an hour whilst a passenger was treated and taken to hospital by ambulance. We were told later that a passenger had stopped breathing and was being treated by medical staff on board until the train could stop and allow Para Medics to take over. We were told later that the passenger had recovered.
> ...



Lovely pics


----------



## TVC (21 Aug 2017)

When you're not looking where you are going when you walk into a room, you tread on the cat, the cat squeals and legs it using your foot for traction.







Does anybody know a Doctor?


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Aug 2017)

That's going to give it some later TVC..
Not much nastier than a moggy bite or deep scratch


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> When you're not looking where you are going when you walk into a room, you tread on the cat, the cat squeals and legs it using your foot for traction.
> 
> View attachment 369253
> 
> ...



OUCH!!! *wince*


----------



## midlife (21 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> When you're not looking where you are going when you walk into a room, you tread on the cat, the cat squeals and legs it using your foot for traction.
> 
> View attachment 369253
> 
> ...



Ouch! TCP ...


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2017)

Had a nice bimble on the bike this afternoon to the hedgerow with the stand of hazelnuts that I've been keeping an eye on all summer. Noticed yesterday that the nuts were starting to drop, so figured I might as well pick what I could before they went to waste.

Ended up with a whole carrier bag full!

It's far more than I thought, which was a pleasant surprise. They're already spread out to dry.

There's good things to be had in that bit of hedgerow, including a crop of good-sized sloes. Not a vast quantity, but certainly enough for a bottle or two of gin. Was wondering whether @hopless500 is still looking for sloes or bullaces...


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Aug 2017)

I settled on the Suzuki,instead of the Nissan,but keep it quiet,as the subject's been closed.


----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2017)




----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I settled on the Suzuki,instead of the Nissan,but keep it quiet,as the subject's been closed.


Please do not bring your fantasy life over here, we don't want this thread locking too.


----------



## TVC (21 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4926450, member: 21629"]A few hours ago phoned 111 and went to A&E to check what's going on with that elbow. Just have came back home.

View attachment 369356
[/QUOTE]
That's got to smart a bit.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4926450, member: 21629"]A few hours ago phoned 111 and went to A&E to check what's going on with that elbow. Just have came back home.

View attachment 369356
[/QUOTE]

OUCH! Hope you mend quickly xxx 

On the upsides, you now have a built-in weather detection unit. No need to check to see if it's going to rain...


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @User21629
> How is the wrist this morning? Did you get it checked-out?
> Roller blades in the bin?
> I thought this was apt :-)
> ...



That, and jorts.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2017)

Weighed the cobnuts I picked this afternoon. I have 2kg.

They retail at £5.50 a kilo. Kerching!


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4925871, member: 21629"]Phoned to surgery to book an appointment to sort out that ingrown toe nail. Got it ...

... 2 weeks later. [/QUOTE]
Oh....


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4926450, member: 21629"]A few hours ago phoned 111 and went to A&E to check what's going on with that elbow. Just have came back home.

View attachment 369356
[/QUOTE]
Oh dear, not good!


----------



## slowmotion (21 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone on this thread speak Dutch?


I know "I love you", and "eyelashes".

BTW, I got lost for 45 minutes in Harlesden on the way back from Builder Depot with my precious cargo.


----------



## Katherine (21 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone on this thread speak Dutch?


My new daughter in law is Dutch. What do you need? 

Shame I only logged in here after they left. We've had a lovely evening looking at the official wedding photos on the TV cast from our son's laptop using the amazon firestick.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Aug 2017)

...and Wembley, Willesden Green and a whole lot of other places that I don't know.....


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> ...and Wembley, Willesden Green and a whole lot of other places that I don't know.....


Temporary geographical embarrassment/dislocation?


----------



## hopless500 (21 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Had a nice bimble on the bike this afternoon to the hedgerow with the stand of hazelnuts that I've been keeping an eye on all summer. Noticed yesterday that the nuts were starting to drop, so figured I might as well pick what I could before they went to waste.
> 
> Ended up with a whole carrier bag full!
> 
> ...


I suddenly have sloes in the garden. Unintentional but splendid!


----------



## slowmotion (21 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Temporary geographical embarrassment/dislocation?


It was pretty serious. For a split second, I considered getting a satnav.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I suddenly have sloes in the garden. Unintentional but splendid!



Crisis averted then?


----------



## slowmotion (21 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4926649, member: 43827"]The preparation pack for my imminent colonoscopy arrived today.


View attachment 369389
[/QUOTE]
Industrial strength laxatives? You have my sympathy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4926649, member: 43827"]The preparation pack for my imminent colonoscopy arrived today.


View attachment 369389
[/QUOTE]
I had a failed one a couple of years ago: it felt all wrong and they kept on telling me to relax, which only made my soul cry ''this is all wrong'' even louder. Eventually they came back with the offer of giving me a general anaesthetic, and I negotiated an ''if the symptoms recur, go ahead...'' agreement but they didn't so I didn't.

Anyhow, I hope it goes smoothly for you.

EDIT: no, actually it was a failed cystoscopy. As you were...sorry.


----------



## Speicher (21 Aug 2017)

I apologise to everyone who thought my enquiry about Dutch was serious. 

I was obviously being too subtle following my comment about using a spanner and a chisel to open the phone. The destructions are not in Double Dutch, the English version is on the reverse of the Dutch one.


----------



## StuAff (21 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4926553, member: 21629"]Not bad !

Will check tomorrow how I feel on the bike/if I can ride it all. It's too dark to do it now.[/QUOTE]
GWS xx


----------



## Katherine (21 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I apologise to everyone who thought my enquiry about Dutch was serious.
> 
> I was obviously being too subtle following my comment about using a spanner and a chisel to open the phone. The destructions are not in Double Dutch, the English version is on the reverse of the Dutch one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2017)

User said:


> At least one of our foreign correspondents appears to be taking a break...


?


----------



## Speicher (22 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> ?



I think he means a foreign correspondent who frequents the "Politics and Life" part of the forum.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4926649, member: 43827"]The preparation pack for my imminent colonoscopy arrived today.


View attachment 369389
[/QUOTE]
So very very sorry. Best of luck with that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I think he means a foreign correspondent who frequents the "Politics and Life" part of the forum.


Oh, lordy.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2017)

Finally, finally, finally finished "Late Night Truths", chapter 43 of my Babylon 5 fanfic. 

This one's been giving me grief for quite some time trying to get it to work. The solution was to move some scenes around and cut it a bit short LOL...  Neroon is on his way back to Minbar from Vonarel Station, the Wind Sword clan computer archive has been hacked by persons unknown and Linda is discovering that when a Human attempts to sleep on a Minbari bed, it invariably means spending part of the night picking oneself up off the floor...

My fanfic is called "The Fires We Breed", charts Minbar's slide towards civil war, is canon compliant and spans from the s3 episode "Grey 17 is Missing" through to the s4 episode "Moments of Transition".


----------



## slowmotion (22 Aug 2017)

Hard for you to believe, but until a few months ago, I used to be normal. My BMI is now 26.5 and I'm "Overweight". Years of quinoa and expensive mineral water stretch ahead of me. Does that count as living?


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Hard for you to believe, but until a few months ago, I used to be normal. My BMI is now 26.5 and I'm "Overweight". Years of quinoa and expensive mineral water stretch ahead of me. Does that count as living?


The "World Domination Centre" is to blame.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> The "World Domination Centre" is to blame.


Actually, carrying tonnes of lead sheeting down the ladder to my bunker is one of the few things that seems to prevent me becoming clinically obese.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Actually, carrying tonnes of lead sheeting down the ladder to my bunker is one of the few things that seems to prevent me becoming clinically obese.


You know that hoist you were planning on installing in the loft, just get carting all that clobber up the ladder (in manageable chunks)


----------



## raleighnut (22 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> When you're not looking where you are going when you walk into a room, you tread on the cat, the cat squeals and legs it using your foot for traction.
> 
> View attachment 369253
> 
> ...


Ouch, GWS


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Hard for you to believe, but until a few months ago, I used to be normal. My BMI is now 26.5 and I'm "Overweight". Years of quinoa and expensive mineral water stretch ahead of me. Does that count as living?



I was recently told my BMI was 25.5 and I needed to loose 17lb, I'm 5' 6" and weigh 10 stone 10lb, If I lost 17lb I'd look like a famine victim. I ignored it and had a cream cake with my cuppa.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Aug 2017)

User said:


> London for an all day meeting.... no gin.


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2017)

User said:


> London for an all day meeting.... no gin.



We're in Liverpool today, pensioners coach trip.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Gin's spiritual home.


He's not going to Plymouth though.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Contrarians


Gin drinkers.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Aug 2017)




----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2017)

User said:


> You must be his only living client.



He never keeps them for long?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2017)

Morning. All of the excitement of the past few days has caught up with me, I slept most of yesterday and I'm taking today a bit easy.

I was thinking about all of the animal/ wildlife that I saw whilst looking out of the window of the train, some Deer at the edge of a field, a Hare with its head poking above some long grass, a Fox which was in beautiful condition running across the middle of a field, an Emu standing in the corner of a field, Little Egrets, Cormorants and a Grey Heron along the estuary. Oh and a field of Lama's.


----------



## Katherine (22 Aug 2017)




----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Hard for you to believe, but until a few months ago, I used to be normal. My BMI is now 26.5 and I'm "Overweight". Years of quinoa and expensive mineral water stretch ahead of me. Does that count as living?


I find it hard to believe you were ever _normal_....


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2017)

GWS,@User21629


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2017)

Making a sauce in the crock pot for pasta bake for tonight with some random things in the fridge that want using up; passata, bacon, onions, garlic, sweet peppers and olives. Have chucked in some fresh herbs from the garden as well. All I'll need later is a pan of flying saucers and some cheese and olives to finish off.


----------



## Randomnerd (22 Aug 2017)

Stung several times by Britain's fastest wasps while removing briar from a wall I'm rebuilding. Treating myself to tinned sardines for lunch. Humid; ready for thunder.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2017)

I'm a bit pleased with myself, well that was until I discovered that I was sharing an apple with a maggot.
The bit I was pleased with was that I managed to get a quartz watch working. It wasn't the other day when I fitted a new battery, so today I had Look at it under my microscope and removed some corrosion from the contacts using some lime juice and a scalpel. It may be a bit slow .


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2017)

I found a random courgette in the fridge. It's been washed, chopped and added to the pasta sauce in the crock pot.

Going to wash up, and then pop into the garden to pick some plums.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2017)

An infernal national call woke me up from my slumbers earlier on. They rang off.


----------



## postman (22 Aug 2017)

woodenspoons said:


> Treating myself to tinned sardines for lunch. Humid; ready for thunder.




Happens to me after Heinz baked beans.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> When you're not looking where you are going when you walk into a room, you tread on the cat, the cat squeals and legs it using your foot for traction.
> 
> View attachment 369253
> 
> ...


Ow 
Btw... you know you're going to have to apologise don't you? Daily. For at least a week. She might forgive you eventually


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> No 1 son is in Botswana and has just sent a picture of his girlfriend's cat, Nala
> 
> View attachment 369483
> 
> ...





Classic feline philosophy of "if it fits, I sits".


----------



## hopless500 (22 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> No 1 son is in Botswana and has just sent a picture of his girlfriend's cat, Nala
> 
> View attachment 369483
> 
> ...


What a cutie


----------



## TVC (22 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Ow
> Btw... you know you're going to have to apologise don't you? Daily. For at least a week. She might forgive you eventually


She forgave me as soon as I went near her food bowl.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've just bought a big bar of white Toblerone. For my afternoon's exercise, I'm going to eat it all.



Have I ever told you that you are my favourite cc member


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> She forgave me as soon as I went near her food bowl.



With a suitable offering of prawns to deposit in said food bowl, I presume?


----------



## TVC (22 Aug 2017)

I always knew I was smarter than most of you, I scored 5/6, I never doubt my intelligence.

https://www.indy100.com/article/sig...art-average-signs-symptoms-subtle-7893871?amp


----------



## TVC (22 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> With a suitable offering of prawns to deposit in said food bowl, I presume?


Merlot does not have treats and she does not recognise our food as edible most of the time, so she never begs and never steals.


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> she does not recognise our food as edible


Clever girl


----------



## TVC (22 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Clever girl


Are your chips getting cold?


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Are your chips getting cold?


No chips here, mash tonight


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I scored 2


Me too, we are kindred spirits


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Merlot does not have treats and she does not recognise our food as edible most of the time, so she never begs and never steals.



Poppy, as you can see, is not amused on reading this. No prawns. Or cheese. Or ham. She says that poor Merlot is extremely deprived and that suitable steps need to be taken to rectify this situation.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I always knew I was smarter than most of you, I scored 5/6, I never doubt my intelligence.
> 
> https://www.indy100.com/article/sig...art-average-signs-symptoms-subtle-7893871?amp


I could have got 6/6 but that would have meant killing my elder brother and because it's his birthday I decided to settle with a smart enough 5/6.


----------



## lutonloony (22 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I always knew I was smarter than most of you, I scored 5/6, I never doubt my intelligence.
> 
> https://www.indy100.com/article/sig...art-average-signs-symptoms-subtle-7893871?amp


I scored 7, But being a dumbass right handed third child I am obviously crap at maths


----------



## lutonloony (22 Aug 2017)

Just watched a roundball game, the blue team beat the red stripey team


----------



## lutonloony (22 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Poppy, as you can see, is not amused on reading this. No prawns. Or cheese. Or ham. She says that poor Merlot is extremely deprived and that suitable steps need to be taken to rectify this situation.
> 
> View attachment 369556


What a splendid puss cat


----------



## lutonloony (22 Aug 2017)

I fear I may have developed hypnophobia, seems a terrible waste of time to use it sleeping, when I could waste it on CC


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Are you sure? It seems to me that her issue is that this stuff that Merlot is not getting is not coming her way.



Poppy is of the opinion that Merlot's humans need some serious re-training.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2017)

lutonloony said:


> What a splendid puss cat



Thank you  I love her to the moon and back, tortietude and all.  Oh yes, she'll biff me if she thinks I've stepped out of line...


----------



## slowmotion (22 Aug 2017)

I went to Mayfair today. The silicone mastic in the hardware store opposite Shepherd Market cost a fortune. It wasn't all bad though. On the way home, I rode round three sides of Hyde Park Corner in the rush hour. Bracing.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I always knew I was smarter than most of you, I scored 5/6, I never doubt my intelligence.
> 
> https://www.indy100.com/article/sig...art-average-signs-symptoms-subtle-7893871?amp


Did you deduct 1 for No. 6?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2017)

They just said on BBC that wasps eat 2 to 3 kg of garden peas a year.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I always knew I was smarter than most of you, I scored 5/6, I never doubt my intelligence.
> 
> https://www.indy100.com/article/sig...art-average-signs-symptoms-subtle-7893871?amp


Clearly you're not sarcastic....


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2017)

I should point out that the presenter miss read the word Pests as Peas. It caused a bit of a chuckle in the studio.

I have managed to get my watch running correctly now, I put some oil on the jewels and it is keeping time now. It has a Swiss ETA quartz movement if anyone is interested.
It has partially filled the urge to do some tinkering.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Aug 2017)

I may well be unemployed by cob today.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy and Rocky
> 
> View attachment 369515



Which one's the good looking one?


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Aug 2017)

What a lovely day..
And the Council are shifting the Travelling community tomorrow..
The mess is quite staggering after just one week..and the stink from using the footpaths and bushes to toilet themselves is just wonderful..


----------



## ianrauk (23 Aug 2017)




----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2017)

meta lon said:


> Which one's the good looking one?


As if you have to ask 

A gentle morning's overtime, bit of a chat, cooked brekkie, bit more chat then home for dinner, it's a hard life for us working class


----------



## mybike (23 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I always knew I was smarter than most of you, I scored 5/6, I never doubt my intelligence.
> 
> https://www.indy100.com/article/sig...art-average-signs-symptoms-subtle-7893871?amp



Not written by the brightest:

*"You doubt your intelligence*

The only true wisdom is in knowing you know nothing."

There is, of course, a difference between intelligence and knowledge.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2017)

I got up this morning and looked out the kitchen window to see that the big sun flower that got blown over has recovered enough to start flowering, Unfortunately, I lost the smaller one.


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Clearly you're not sarcastic....


Oh, do you think.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2017)

British Gas just rang to say that they would like to install some new smart meters.

They can't be that smart otherwise they'd fit themselves.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Poppy, as you can see, is not amused on reading this. No prawns. Or cheese. Or ham. She says that poor Merlot is extremely deprived and that suitable steps need to be taken to rectify this situation.
> 
> View attachment 369556



Merlot is greedy and lazy so we have to keep a very close eye on her food intake and weight.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy and Rocky
> 
> View attachment 369515


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Merlot is greedy and lazy so we have to keep a very close eye on her food intake and weight.



Have you thought about giving her a puzzle feeder?


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2017)

Garage have collected the car, I've made a batch of passion fruit jelly, Lexi has brought me two shrews, Poppy has brought me a giant spider and I am thinking of going for a ride after watching Time Team - there is another stand of hazelnut bushes I want to investigate.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2017)

I've just shredded an onion! I was mowing the lawn at the time.

Who says that men can't multi task?


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've just shredded an onion! I was mowing the lawn at the time.
> 
> Who says that men can't multi task?


Right, find a carrot and some cabbage and you've got a slaw, good work.


----------



## lutonloony (23 Aug 2017)

I had an astonishing piece of mundanity to report, unfortunately it was obviously so mundane I have forgotten it


----------



## Bollo (23 Aug 2017)

I've just driven to Switzerland. It's a ******* long way!


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Have you thought about giving her a puzzle feeder?



Not sure what that is but to be honest there is very little going on between her ears so anything that makes her think is a waste of time


----------



## Speicher (23 Aug 2017)

User said:


> I take it she and @potsy are somehow related...?



I think Merlot might be taller than @potsy.


----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2017)




----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


>


Don't listen to them Potsy., they're only jealous of your extensive canteen facilities


----------



## lutonloony (23 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> I've just driven to Switzerland. It's a ******* long way!


Guess it depends where you start from


----------



## Katherine (23 Aug 2017)

It's nice having Miss K at home. She's cooked us a most delicious risotto this evening. Sadly she's back in placement on Tuesday and I'm dropping her off in Birmingham on Saturday on my way to my parents. She's just been introduced to The Clangers after a conversation about old TV programs. 
I've managed to get the garden weeded and sort of tidied after being away for most of the last 4 weeks.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2017)

Just watching episode one of Man in an orange shirt.
I player says there are only two episodes.

Does anyone know if that is right ?

In other news I have just taken the washing in and fed the cat.

As you were.


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2017)

@User14044 that Dr Phil Hammond is retweeting the woman on the other end of your sofa.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @User14044 that Dr Phil Hammond is retweeting the woman on the other end of your sofa.


Ooo what is he bothering the Prof about?


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2017)

I am home alone with Sasha the cat.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am home alone with Sasha the cat.


Cuddle time?


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Something about her latest book.....
> 
> Edit: she now tells me that he's retweeted her criticisms of Public Health England


What is her latest publication ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Cuddle time?


Most certainly.

Whilst I have been working hard each day Sasha has been supervising @Fab Foodie working at home.

She says

1. No cuddles
2. He plays his trashy music too loud.
3 . He doesn't have Radio 4 on so she missed her programmes
and worst of all
4. No treats are given.


----------



## lutonloony (23 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Most certainly.
> 
> Whilst I have been working hard each day Sasha has been supervising @Fab Foodie working at home.
> 
> ...


I trust she has the number for catline, sounds like blatant neglect and general nastiness


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Most certainly.
> 
> Whilst I have been working hard each day Sasha has been supervising @Fab Foodie working at home.
> 
> ...


You should warn him that his services could be re-sourced.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2017)

lutonloony said:


> I trust she has the number for catline, sounds like blatant neglect and general nastiness





The Velvet Curtain said:


> You should warn him that his services could be re-sourced.





He has been reminded that I have not yet signed his contract and that he needs to improve his behaviour


----------



## TVC (23 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He has been reminded that I have not yet signed his contract and that he needs to improve his behaviour


Sounds like it's time for his annual assessment and a development action plan.


----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> What is her latest publication ?


A zombie apocalypse thriller, or so I heard, looking forward to it


----------



## raleighnut (23 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Most certainly.
> 
> Whilst I have been working hard each day Sasha has been supervising @Fab Foodie working at home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Sounds like it's time for his annual assessment and a development action plan.


Everybody needs a management challenge....


----------



## Bollo (23 Aug 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Guess it depends where you start from


Eindhoven in the Netherlands. I'm so European it gives Paul Dacre an ice cream headache.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Everybody needs a management challenge....


You need management action !


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2017)

Currently in the garden watching Sasha get the run around from the moths.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Most certainly.
> 
> Whilst I have been working hard each day Sasha has been supervising @Fab Foodie working at home.
> 
> ...



Ah. So *that's* who the girls have been talking to over the catwaves. They were muttering something along those lines...


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Not sure what that is but to be honest there is very little going on between her ears so anything that makes her think is a waste of time



There's loads of different kinds, but the bottom line is, they slow down the rate at which a cat eats. The simplest one is a ball that you put dried food in and the cat has to bat the ball around to release the kibble.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Aug 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I may well be unemployed by cob today.


Nope.

Will have another crack at it tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2017)

Was thinking of @hopless500 and all the other gin-o-philes on here during my ride at teatime. Spotted some nice bits of hedgerow that are absolutely *loaded* with sloes... 

Me? I found a nice apple tree in there as well. Filled my bar bag and will see what they're like. May be worth a return trip.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2017)

I have picked my Sloes. They are currently in the freezer awaiting Gin. There are an awful lot of Damsons this year.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Aug 2017)

User said:


> A worm's arse is taller than potsy....


A literal


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2017)

I had a bumper crop of damsons last year. This year I'll be lucky if I have enough for one jar of jam... 

Got loads of pears though, but still too early to tell whether they'll be up to anything. Usually all I can do is sell them to the military for ammunition...


----------



## hopless500 (23 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Was thinking of @hopless500 and all the other gin-o-philes on here during my ride at teatime. Spotted some nice bits of hedgerow that are absolutely *loaded* with sloes...
> 
> Me? I found a nice apple tree in there as well. Filled my bar bag and will see what they're like. May be worth a return trip.


I have more apples than I can pick. Come and get some!!


----------



## potsy (23 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> A literal



Sticky wicket


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have more apples than I can pick. Come and get some!!



Actually, I have a decent crop in the garden (bramley, jonagold), but I couldn't resist some big, red earlies LOL...

If you've got a surplus, why not make apple butter? It's lush on hot buttered toast


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I think Merlot might be taller than @potsy.



If my information is correct @potsy is one of the few that can walk under a rug wearing a top hat.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You need management action !


I'm happy for you to take me in hand and administer some discipline.....


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2017)

Gwen must have heard that I haven't been getting enough exercise as I've been running around this morning mopping up frothy puddles.

She is now trying to sleep on the arm of the chair next to me.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Aug 2017)

Bbc talking about inactivity in middle age...if only .. Id love a day of nothing


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm happy for you to take me in hand and administer some discipline.....



I pity your next twenty four hours......your only hope is that you're on foreign soil.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2017)

Following on from the medical peeps saying that we are not doing enough brisk walking. My brother was complaining that I was walking too fast the other day. I said that my walking is more of a controlled fall and that my feet move just as a reaction to prevent me falling flat on my face.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Aug 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I pity your next twenty four hours......your only hope is that you're on foreign soil.


Abingdon far enough?


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Abingdon far enough?


I hope for your sake it is. Good luck.

Only time will tell my friend.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2017)

This has come up on my facebook memories page, its been 5 years since I bought my old KA, at the time I'd been car free for over 30 years. Today I wouldn't touch it, its MOT history alone would have been enough to put me off. But it was a good motor and we had some good adventures together. It looks like the fella I sold it too has scrapped it. https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/


----------



## hopless500 (24 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Sticky wicket


----------



## raleighnut (24 Aug 2017)

User said:


> What are you going to do? Bite her ankle?


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2017)




----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2017)

I have filled up a whole wheelie bin full with the tree clippings I shredded this morning.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Aug 2017)

23 pages of Mundanity since my last post here on Sunday at 12.46 AM.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Aug 2017)

User said:


> What are you going to do? Bite her ankle?


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Aug 2017)

I have taken 2 huge carloads of garden waste to the tip for Mrs FF and bought a crow-bar and some wet-and-dry paper for @Hill Wimp.
Just call me 'Mr Lover-man'.....
In other news, Son #1 has just failed his English GCSE for the second time. He will re-take when he is at Oxpens for his Furniture Design course. On the positive side, his Band's first EP has been released (and you can find them on Spotify).












And instagram Filth music and Facebook....


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2017)

Our Spider Plant is in flower again


----------



## slowmotion (24 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have taken 2 huge carloads of garden waste to the tip for Mrs FF and bought a crow-bar and some wet-and-dry paper for @Hill Wimp.
> Just call me 'Mr Lover-man'.....
> In other news, Son #1 has just failed his English GCSE for the second time. He will re-take when he is at Oxpens for his Furniture Design course. On the positive side, his Band's first EP has been released (and you can find them on Spotify).
> 
> ...


That plumbing is appalling.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Goodness, that is a bit close to the knuckle. Criticism of a chaps plumbing can cause grave offence.


Maybe I was a bit too harsh. At least the screwdriver slot on the isolation valve isn't facing the wall.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2017)

Leftover night here chez Casa Reynard. Got the last couple of spoons of the pasta bake, there's three rashers of bacon in the fridge, have a couple of eggs that want using and I might crack open a can of baked beans.

Have taken a lamb rump and some coconut milk out of the freezer for tomorrow. That's got the makings of a very fine curry.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> That plumbing is appalling.


Not mine :-)


----------



## TVC (24 Aug 2017)

I have been looking at the rates for hiring day boats on the Norfolk Broads.

I have a horrible feeling I might be getting old.


----------



## TVC (24 Aug 2017)

User said:


> They are stupidly expensive.


£18-£20 an hour. We've never been to the Broads and we are due a weekend away somewhere.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Aug 2017)

I have lemon anchovies


----------



## lutonloony (24 Aug 2017)

Bought some new stems for my darts, at the great cost of one English earth pounds, opened packet to see one of stems drop through gap in floorboards, bummer sprang to mind


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have been looking at the rates for hiring day boats on the Norfolk Broads.
> 
> I have a horrible feeling I might be getting old.


Caravan will be next


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> £18-£20 an hour. We've never been to the Broads and we are due a weekend away somewhere.


We are going to the Aldeburgh Good Festival next month at Shape Maltings

A few days away in the caravan with lovely good and drink


----------



## TVC (24 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Caravan will be next


Nope, nope, nope, nopety, nope, nope.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2017)

Just finished watching Man in an Orange Shirt. 
It was lovely.


----------



## TVC (24 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are going to the Aldeburgh Good Festival next month at Shape Maltings
> 
> A few days away in the caravan with lovely good and drink


We will most likely end up in Aldeburgh again, at our favourite B&B.


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2017)

Popped out to the local family run Italian restaurant to celebrate my lads GCSE's. Did better than he thought and more than enough for his chosen college courses.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We will most likely end up in Aldeburgh again, at our favourite B&B.


The food festival has been recommended by a Foodie that I work with plus my Foodie wants to see Snape Maltings.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2017)

I've just come back from a 12 mile cycle ride with my friends this evening.

Tonight's menu is meal worms, suet pellets and cat biscuits served up on closely cropped grass. None of that poncey food served up around here.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2017)

User said:


> The Broads are nice but day boat hire is stupidly expensive.
> 
> Have you thought of Ely? Lovely cathedral and you can hire a boat relatively cheaply and explore the local waterways. Plus you're not that far from Kevin at DTek if you want to mess around with weird and wonderful machines...



And there's some good cycling to be had around this way too.


----------



## TVC (24 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The food festival has been recommended by a Foodie that I work with plus my Foodie wants to see Snape Maltings.


I too have heard that it is good, have you been to Aldeburgh before?


----------



## TVC (24 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I love the Maggi Hambling shell on the beach


We have seen the picture of you obscuring it


----------



## slowmotion (24 Aug 2017)

This morning, I finally gained access to the milk by removing the plastic seal on the carton with my Mole wrench.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've just come back from a 12 mile cycle ride with my friends this evening.
> 
> Tonight's menu is meal worms, suet pellets and cat biscuits served up on closely cropped grass. None of that poncey food served up around here.


I never realised that @Accy cyclists' recipe book had been published so soon.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I too have heard that it is good, have you been to Aldeburgh before?


No, looking forward to it.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> No, looking forward to it.


Aldeburgh and the maltings are


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Why am I awake at 6.04am? I didn't go to bed until gone 2


----------



## lutonloony (25 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Why am I awake at 6.04am? I didn't go to bed until gone 2


Because life's not fair


----------



## lutonloony (25 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Yay! It's Friday....


Not a moment too son


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Popped out to the local family run Italian restaurant to celebrate my lads GCSE's. Did better than he thought and more than enough for his chosen college courses.


Well done Fossy junior!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2017)

It is a bright cool start to the morning here but I'm not sure if I'm still dreaming as they've just said that they are thinking of trialling convoys of driverless lorries on motorway's. Mind you they've been trialling brainless MP's for decades.


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 369754



Apparently my grandson insisted on having his birthday meal under the arches in Sandbach.

I have no information on whether they had to subsequently close.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2017)




----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 369890



The mind boggles.


----------



## Katherine (25 Aug 2017)

And it's a BH Monday too! 3 day weekend? Yes please.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2017)

My sunflowers in the morning sun


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Aug 2017)

Birthdays  yesterday we had chocolate, today cake


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2017)

Three hours to freedom, don't know what I fancy for tea tonight, I won't ask for suggestions 'cos I know what you lot are like.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Why am I awake at 6.04am? I didn't go to bed until gone 2


And what were you doing until 2am ????


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> And what were you doing until 2am ????


Sometimes it's best not to ask, you know the kinds of stuff these Bumpkins get up to.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Aug 2017)

I'm back!


----------



## Speicher (25 Aug 2017)

My nu smart fone has voice redcognition, so if you get any peculiar posts (shut it @potsy) from me, you will know why.

Orange or EE or whatever they are culled will be activia ating my symm card some thyme ova the next threw days.


----------



## Speicher (25 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Cropcircling?



I have a Fairy circle at the end of my garden. Should I stand in the centre and make three wishes?

Bobcat is guarding the gateway from the field into my garden. He is doing an excellent job of keeping the fairies away.


----------



## fossyant (25 Aug 2017)

Busy weekend coming up. Going to a small music festival in Prestatyn tomorrow followed by an Air Show on Sunday. Will have to squeeze in a bike ride.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2017)

Bonus Friday edition


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> And what were you doing until 2am ????


Catching up on Preacher and drinking prossecco


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (25 Aug 2017)

I was behind a car yesterday that had the registration: YD08 DLO.
Made me laugh


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Aug 2017)

Finally, Summer has arrived. Today feels like a proper Summers day.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2017)

Have bashed a load of veggies ready for steaming, (carrots, broccoli & french beans), and I have a lamb and potato curry simmering away in the crock pot. All I need to do is make some yoghurt & mint dressing and pop the rice cooker on in order to have a very fine supper.

Will need to pop out for milk later.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Aug 2017)

I want to sit outside in the back garden with a cold beer


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Cropcircling?


Out in the fields late at night, they're up to something.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Aug 2017)

Happy Birthday @Glow worm


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Aug 2017)

We have beer


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2017)

Many happy returns @Glow worm. Have a video to make you smile.


----------



## potsy (25 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> And it's a BH Monday too! 3 day weekend? Yes please.


No weekend here, there again I do get a 4 day one every 'week'


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Catching up on Preacher and drinking prossecco


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I want to sit outside in the back garden with a cold beer




Cheers


----------



## GM (25 Aug 2017)

Many Happy returns @Glow worm 

Off to bed for a couple of hours, and then Whitstable here we come!


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Cheers
> View attachment 369949


The beer is chilling, we will open it with tea in the back garden.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Not mundane..
I have started my annual ironing session.
Mundane... starting off fuelled by g&t and the Lexicon of Love. First time I've played it in full in 25 years... and I still know all the words
I can guarantee that it will progress to Aerosmith, Led Zep, The Cult and Metallica eventually. However Abba best of is coming up next. Or The Pleasure Principle. Hmmm. Decisions....


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Oh yes. And I know at this sober-ish (soz @Hill Wimp ) [bugger, missed a word, point], that tomorrow I will come downstairs to find piles of vinyl and sleeves that need sorting.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Not mundane..
> I have started my annual ironing session.
> Mundane... starting off fuelled by g&t and the Lexicon of Love. First time I've played it in full in 25 years... and I still know all the words
> I can guarantee that it will progress to Aerosmith, Led Zep, The Cult and Metallica eventually. However Abba best of is coming up next. Or The Pleasure Principle. Hmmm. Decisions....



Excellent choices


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The beer is chilling, we will open it with tea in the back garden.



We have to wait


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We have to wait


Well if you want warm beer.......


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2017)

Dr Phil is now quoting all of the Prof's best twitter rants.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Pleasure Principle it is 
First album I ever bought


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Not mundane..
> I have started my annual ironing session.
> Mundane... starting off fuelled by g&t and the Lexicon of Love. First time I've played it in full in 25 years... and I still know all the words
> I can guarantee that it will progress to Aerosmith, Led Zep, The Cult and Metallica eventually. However Abba best of is coming up next. Or The Pleasure Principle. Hmmm. Decisions....


Are you ill or just very very drunk ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Oh yes. And I know at this sober-ish (soz @Hill Wimp ) that tomorrow I will come downstairs to find piles of vinyl and sleeves that need sorting.


 no respect for your vinyl


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Vinyl now out of order... back to cds until Mr Hop can sort my turntable.. au revoir M. Numan.... hello Blur


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Some of you may like this...

View: https://youtu.be/6Ws-GZVAj20?list=PLkLimRXN6NKxhBuTfiyPF1O8Qz4ee8tZ4


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> no respect for your vinyl


It ends up without outer sleeves but always is covered


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2017)

Happy birthday @Glow worm  Hope you're having a fabby day xxx


----------



## Glow worm (25 Aug 2017)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes lovely peeps! 
Had the day off, the sunshine I ordered appeared and went for a nice ride on the fen. About to crack open something sparkling - and no it's not Special Brew!
Those out on the ride tonight- enjoy- looks like perfect conditions for it.


----------



## Glow worm (25 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Many happy returns @Glow worm. Have a video to make you smile.



That's class - thanks !


----------



## raleighnut (25 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Are you ill or just very very drunk ?


My money's on 'Very very drunk'

BTW

    @Glow worm


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Look what I found at the Gogs...
> 
> View attachment 369954
> 
> ...


my fave


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Are you ill or just very very drunk ?


Neither


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Glow worm said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes lovely peeps!
> Had the day off, the sunshine I ordered appeared and went for a nice ride on the fen. About to crack open something sparkling - and no it's not Special Brew!
> Those out on the ride tonight- enjoy- looks like perfect conditions for it.


Hippy burd...dsy hic


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> My money's on 'Very very drunk'
> 
> BTW
> 
> @Glow worm


Ahem.....


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Bloody hell. The ironing is done. The music is loud. I'm still pretty sober. What've I done wrong?


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We have to wait


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Mr R is out tonight with work. So I'm treating myself to some pork belly. I've got a nice Vondeling Chardonnay to go with it....


I hope you had crackling


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

I haven't just poured my drink down my front. 'Course I haven't. .


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> My money's on 'Very very drunk'
> 
> BTW
> 
> @Glow worm


I need a word


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Turntable ooo is  pants.
Ok. Cd's... here come the Chili Peeps


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2017)

Hoppy is in danger of peaking too early


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

I would have had a random DD sideways step. Except the Wedding album is AWOL. Mr Hop has some explaining to do. Oh well. GnR it is


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Hoppy is in danger of peaking too early


I think not


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I think not


You're onto the Chilli Peppers already, just saying.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You're onto the Chilli Peppers already, just saying.


Yebbut. Now GnR
I do hope the neighbours are out of earshot. Aerosmith next. I think Mr Hop may be home late.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Mr Brownstone here we come. Song. Not drugs


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Mr Brownstone here we come. Song. Not drugs


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Finally, Summer has arrived. Today feels like a proper Summers day.


We had that 4 weeks ago and fortunately it's still trying despite some trees starting to brown up.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I want to sit outside in the back garden with a cold beer


Do so.


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Do so.


Done so. 


Well it was a bottle of Rose with our paprika pork and stuffed mushrooms. The beer is about to come out.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We have beer


I should flippin' hope so.


----------



## lutonloony (25 Aug 2017)

Splendid lyrics by Jamie Lawson, can't see straight " you're the only explanation for my discombobulation"


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4931654, member: 21629"]My laptop has been infected by some kind of new computer virus. It's called Hopless500, version 2.0.17.

Noooo Hops, don't kick me, I'm already injured ![/QUOTE]


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

lutonloony said:


> Splendid lyrics by Jamie Lawson, can't see straight " you're the only explanation for my discombobulation"


I fear I said discombobulated earlier


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4931654, member: 21629"]My laptop has been infected by some kind of new computer virus. It's called Hopless500, version 2.0.17.

Noooo Hops, don't kick me, I'm already injured ![/QUOTE]
No kicking


----------



## lutonloony (25 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I fear I said discombobulated earlier


Tis a fine word


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Ok. After GnR.... what next??


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

There wasn't enough ironing for full on r&r. ..... I'm now Mikado'ing


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Aug 2017)

Glow worm said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes lovely peeps!
> Had the day off, the sunshine I ordered appeared and went for a nice ride on the fen. About to crack open something sparkling - and no it's not Special Brew!
> Those out on the ride tonight- enjoy- looks like perfect conditions for it.


EH wha? Happy Birthday Glow worm :-)


----------



## Threevok (25 Aug 2017)

HB Glow Worn


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2017)

There are strange sounds in the back garden. One of the young Hedgehogs is busy making crunching noises eating some of the cat biscuits that I put down. Another Hedgehog can be heard but not seen making sounds like an old steam engine chuffing away, whilst in the hedge another animal well hidden is making noises like a cat scratching itself.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2017)

Oh myyyyy, that curry was absolutely lush... With home made pilau rice and loads of steamed veggies that my neighbour gave me from his garden.

Don't think I could manage dessert. But I just might squeeze in the Portuguese custard tart I bought on YS in the Co-op.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Metallica


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Metallica


You need some Lubomyr Melnyk to really kick it up.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Did you just sneeze?


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2017)

I went out the back earlier on and found this fella sunbathing on our wheely Bin.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2017)

Lexi caught and ate one of those today...


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> I went out the back earlier on and found this fella sunbathing on our wheely Bin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 370017


Sunbathing at 10.50?? edit...pm..


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Lexi caught and ate one of those today...


 tortoiseshells are having a hard time


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> tortoiseshells are having a hard time



There were plenty of them on the windfall plums. I always get loads of butterflies on the squishy, boozy plums at this time of year.


----------



## lutonloony (25 Aug 2017)

Beer festival tomorrow,will involve getting steam train so happy day all round


----------



## TVC (25 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> There were plenty of them on the windfall plums. I always get loads of butterflies on the squishy, boozy plums at this time of year.


There are no butterflies on my plums.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There are no butterflies on my plums.


Don't 
We don't need to go there.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Sunbathing at 10.50?? edit...pm..



Closer to 5 pm


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Don't
> We don't need to go there.



'S what I was thinking but didn't want to say LOL


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2017)

User said:


> That's 'cos Lulabelle's got them in her handbag.... .


Actually they are in a jar on the mantlepiece.

Strange place to keep a jar of plum jam, but that's just how we roll.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2017)

Morning. I've just made another hot drink.
I'm sorry that I didn't make you any. I thought I would let you all have a lie in.


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Beer festival today, is it?


Not this week, I may have had a surfeit of ale last weekend


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I've just made another hot drink.
> I'm sorry that I didn't make you any. I thought I would let you all have a lie in.


I've had a cuppa, a shave and shower, so now it's breakfast time.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Aug 2017)

Nice weekend by the looks of it..
No journey planned ,its pointless ,just a big family BBQ Sunday


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2017)

Why are they making jeans with high waist lines? Is it so you can fit chest pockets into them?


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Full English for me please....


Sorry but you will have to wait until tomorrow. It's toast and marmite this morning, but then we are heading off to the farmer's market to restock with pork products and pies. A


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Can you deliver to Salisbury please?


The eggs might get cold.

It was only on the second day of our visit to Bumpkinshire that I realised that Coffeejo had only invited me down to cook breakfast for her


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Aug 2017)

Cava with breakfast, second morning running. What was marvellous so easily becomes mundane.


----------



## lutonloony (26 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I've just made another hot drink.
> I'm sorry that I didn't make you any. I thought I would let you all have a lie in.


I was up!


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2017)

lutonloony said:


> I was up!


TMI


----------



## screenman (26 Aug 2017)

Steam punk in Lincoln.


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2017)

screenman said:


> Steam punk in Lincoln.


I've never been to a steam punk event, I must give it a go sometime, they look fun.


----------



## screenman (26 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I've never been to a steam punk event, I must give it a go sometime, they look fun.



Certainly putting a smile on our faces.


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2017)

The farmer's market was a bit of a disaster, the pie and pasty man had broken down on the way, so no pastry goodies were available today. I compensated by buying extra sausages, bacon and faggots.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The farmer's market was a bit of a disaster, the pie and pasty man had broken down on the way, so no pastry goodies were available today. I compensated by buying extra sausages, bacon and faggots.



We had coffee and cake to keep us going. Taking my dad out to lunch today as we are at work on his birthday next Tuesday. The past couple of years we have got the family together to celebrate but not possible this year.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2017)

lutonloony said:


> I was up!


Sorry ! Didn't see you there.


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2017)

They don't make em like this anymore.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> They don't make em like this anymore.
> 
> 
> View attachment 370060


Yours is on the ramp being checked.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> The Mingus Prom is just awesome!


I have recorded it though I did sneak a quick peek at the start.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2017)

It's a rather gorgeous day here on the beach. Having a quick coffee inbetween garden chores whilst waiting for @Fab Foodie to return from his FNttC. It's a local one so he is cycling back along the seafront.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Aug 2017)

Well after a wet start it's turned out nice here


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2017)

We're at the Black Country Museum.


----------



## GM (26 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's a rather gorgeous day here on the beach. Having a quick coffee inbetween garden chores *whilst waiting for @Fab Foodie to return from his FNttC.* It's a local one so he is cycling back along the seafront.




You might have to wait quite a bit, he was on his 3rd pint when I left,  only joking


----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> They don't make em like this anymore.
> 
> 
> View attachment 370060



Coincidently, Miss K saw something with 3 wheels this morning on the motorway and wondered what was the point of of one. A quick Google later and we discovered that they are more aero dynamic and run on motor bike engines. We still wonder what is the point! 

Having left Miss K in Birmingham to continue with her 4th year, I'm in another service station. Cherwell valley this time. I think this summer must be a record for motorway miles for me. I've certainly not spent much time at home or many nights in my own bed. I've taken to bringing my own pillow or is that a showing my age thing? The best news is that my mum's hip op went well and further good news - I have my bike!!


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2017)

I want a go.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2017)




----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Coincidently, Miss K saw something with 3 wheels this morning on the motorway and wondered what was the point of of one. A quick Google later and we discovered that they are more aero dynamic and run on motor bike engines. We still wonder what is the point!
> 
> Having left Miss K in Birmingham to continue with her 4th year, I'm in another service station. Cherwell valley this time. I think this summer must be a record for motorway miles for me. I've certainly not spent much time at home or many nights in my own bed. I've taken to bringing my own pillow or is that a showing my age thing? The best news is that my mum's hip op went well and further good news - I have my bike!!



You could run them on your motorbike licence saving you the cost of getting past your car test. I had one years ago. It sounds like good news on your Mums hip op. Like you I've done a lot more motorway miles than intended, not as much as you though, I brought my little Suzuki expecting to do mostly town miles, and only be on the motorway once in a while.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Aug 2017)

I've just had sausage,chips,beans and egg for my tea.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> It was quite wonderful, especially Leo Pellegrino playing the sax and simultaneously doing mad exuberant dancing, and the songs from Joni Mitchell's collaboration album.




Did they play 'The dry-cleaner from Des- Moines'?


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2017)

We've had an excellent day at the Black Country Museum.


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> We've had an excelent day at the Black Country Museum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 370123


Runs off to google Black Country Museum.


I have just walked round to the shop, and there are a fairly large number of drunk people about, it must be bank holiday.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Aug 2017)

Driven twice Oban to Aberdeen return so far and more to come. 400 miles return trip and deadly boring with massive roadworks near Aberdeen. Takes me about 5 hours each way with a break at Perth Tesco for toilets,coffee and petrol.Fiat Panda but surprisingly fast. Need to watch the mass of average speed cameras which have appeared recently. Family business trips following a recent bereavement. Premier Inn I stay at is being refurbished so no food choice and parking full of builders vans. Ain't life wonderful.


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Runs off to google Black Country Museum.
> 
> 
> I have just walked round to the shop, and there are a fairly large number of drunk people about, it must be bank holiday.



Also have a look at the Dudley Canal Tunnels

https://www.bclm.co.uk/learning/dudley-canal-tunnel-and-limestone-mines/1468.htm

Seperate to the Black Country Museum but next door to each other, you walk out of one straight into the other, their cafe on the first floor aint bad, better than the hundred yard queue for fish and chips in the museum.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Aug 2017)

Happy Birthday, belatedly, @Glow worm ! 
Mine must be fast approaching, birthday coupons from Italian restaurants are piling up. Mrs. GA tells me our (British) substitute priest will be leading mass tomorrow, and I will hobble about assisting him.


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> Also have a look at the Dudley Canal Tunnels
> 
> https://www.bclm.co.uk/learning/dudley-canal-tunnel-and-limestone-mines/1468.htm
> 
> Seperate to the Black Country Museum but next door to each other, you walk out of one straight into the other, their cafe on the first floor aint bad, better than the hundred yard queue for fish and chips in the museum.


Very interesting, if we go it will be a weekday when the kids are back at school.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> We've had an excellent day at the Black Country Museum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 370123


That's a brilliant day out! Did you 'leg' the barge through the tunnel?


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> That's a brilliant day out! Did you 'leg' the barge through the tunnel?


Would that be on the roof or sideways on the walls, whilst on a plank balancing the person on the other side?


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2017)

Picked up a job lot of tomatoes on YS in the Co-op today - packs of 6 large salad toms were marked down to 12p. There was a whole shelf of them. Also picked up two packs of mixed chillies at 15p a pack. I will be making chutney after the Bank Holiday.


----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2017)

oldwheels said:


> Driven twice Oban to Aberdeen return so far and more to come. 400 miles return trip and deadly boring with massive roadworks near Aberdeen. Takes me about 5 hours each way with a break at Perth Tesco for toilets,coffee and petrol.Fiat Panda but surprisingly fast. Need to watch the mass of average speed cameras which have appeared recently. Family business trips following a recent bereavement. Premier Inn I stay at is being refurbished so no food choice and parking full of builders vans. Ain't life wonderful.



Sorry for your loss. I had to look at your journey on Google maps because my geography is not good. Coast to coast, and quite a trek.


----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2017)

oldwheels said:


> Driven twice Oban to Aberdeen return so far and more to come. 400 miles return trip and deadly boring with massive roadworks near Aberdeen. Takes me about 5 hours each way with a break at Perth Tesco for toilets,coffee and petrol.Fiat Panda but surprisingly fast. Need to watch the mass of average speed cameras which have appeared recently. Family business trips following a recent bereavement. Premier Inn I stay at is being refurbished so no food choice and parking full of builders vans. Ain't life wonderful.



Sorry for your loss. I had to look at your journey on Google maps because my geography is not good. Coast to coast, and quite a trek.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Aug 2017)

Another wall avalanche from under the cooker. It seems our rat problem is ongoing. Ivan managed to catch and eat one. Then honked it up later .
The most load bearing section of wall in the house is being dug out by the buggers


----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Another wall avalanche from under the cooker. It seems our rat problem is ongoing. Ivan managed to catch and eat one. Then honked it up later .
> The most load bearing section of wall in the house is being dug out by the buggers


Eugh! Yikes!


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Another wall avalanche from under the cooker. It seems our rat problem is ongoing. Ivan managed to catch and eat one. Then honked it up later .
> The most load bearing section of wall in the house is being dug out by the buggers


 hope that does not affect my suite ????


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Happy Birthday, belatedly, @Glow worm !
> Mine must be fast approaching, birthday coupons from Italian restaurants are piling up. Mrs. GA tells me our (British) substitute priest will be leading mass tomorrow, and I will hobble about assisting him.


Hobble ?

What have I missed ?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2017)

Schrodie is enjoying himself . He is playing catch, chasing a fly around the room.


----------



## Speicher (26 Aug 2017)

Everyone looks different on my mobile phone. Do I look even more beautiful and intelligent?


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Everyone looks different on my mobile phone. Do I look even more beautiful and intelligent?



Is that possible dahling...


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Aug 2017)

We have been catching up on the series Quacks


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2017)

My younger daughter has decided Tom Hanks is "Woody" from Toy Story and watches everything he is in accordingly...


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> My younger daughter has decided Tom Hanks is "Woody" from Toy Story and watches everything he is in accordingly...


She's 37 isn't she?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> She's 37 isn't she?


I'm not even that old


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> That's a brilliant day out! Did you 'leg' the barge through the tunnel?





classic33 said:


> Would that be on the roof or sideways on the walls, whilst on a plank balancing the person on the other side?



No, but they did ask for a couple of people to volunteer and had them leg it a few yards, they did it on the sidewalls laying on a plank in the middle of the boat.


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> No, but they did ask for a couple of people to volunteer and had them leg it a few yards, they did it on the sidewalls laying on a plank in the middle of the boat.


I'm up for that, I saw John Noakes do it and have wanted to have a go ever since.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm up for that, I saw John Noakes do it and have wanted to have a go ever since.


Spoon whittling.
I said spoon whittling.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Aug 2017)

I've put a bucket of water out for tomorrow's fish tank maintenance.

A bio orb 60 litre.


----------



## TVC (26 Aug 2017)

pjd57 said:


> I've put a bucket of water out for tomorrow's fish tank maintenance.
> 
> A bio orb 60 litre.


Mundane post of the day. Kudos.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Another wall avalanche from under the cooker. It seems our rat problem is ongoing. Ivan managed to catch and eat one. Then honked it up later .
> The most load bearing section of wall in the house is being dug out by the buggers



Yikes!!! I think that by far outdoes the recent succession of squished shrews...


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> No, but they did ask for a couple of people to volunteer and had them leg it a few yards, they did it on the sidewalls laying on a plank in the middle of the boat.


It's the side stepping, whilst pushing sideways, that takes a bit of getting used to. On your back, on the roof is easier.

That and you've no need to worry about the other person, balancing you, falling of the plank.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Aug 2017)

This evening a memory suddenly popped up. When we were kids a couple of houses up was a lady called Stephanie and she had a dog called Rupert. Haven't thought about her in years so why now


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2017)

We have been watching Nils Frahm at The Royal Albert Hall. Now to bed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hobble ?
> 
> What have I missed ?


Still working on the foot problems, rather limiting to the cycling this year, I'm afraid.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> hope that does not affect my suite ????


If it goes, your suite will be perched on top!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> No, but they did ask for a couple of people to volunteer and had them leg it a few yards, they did it on the sidewalls laying on a plank in the middle of the boat.


I was that volunteer!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm up for that, I saw John Noakes do it and have wanted to have a go ever since.


Me too!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Aug 2017)

I'm gagging for a cup of coffee. I have loads of tea bags but no coffee in the place. I'm tempted to knock on Mr Grumpy's asking him for "lend" of his coffee jar. Do you think he'd lend me some?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2017)

It is a lovely bright sunny morning out there.

We had a BBQ yesterday and whilst the grown ups were chatting away I took the grand kiddy winks out the front on the green to play with the gliders that I bought them at the model engineering exhibition. Expanded polystyrene type F22 Raptor for those interested.
We had lots of fun, the planes flew well, although the noses broke off after a while and had to be glued and selotape back on. The youngest my grand daughter had to make do with a simple glider as she is only 4.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> "Please do not ask for credit, as a punch in the face often offends."


He's only about 5ft 5inch. I doubt he could reach.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> But with your dodgy hip, poor eyesight etc even Conor McGregor could duff you over.





I've heard he has a pair of these.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> And as you've got one of these, you'll go together well
> View attachment 370200


Mmm, i don' think so. During my double hip break period i used double crutches for a fortnight,after the second break. A single crutch for a fortnight after that,then a walking stick for the next few months. The specialist said he was amazed at my powers of recovery and congratulated me on getting myself better and not needing physiotherapy in the process. He said he wished he had more patients like me. Somehow i couldn't see you having such determination Rocky.


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Next we're on the boat we'll have you two along and find a suitable tunnel...


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2017)

Cream tea for breakfast, must be bank holiday.
Not bad when you have a riverside cafe two minutes walk from home.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Aug 2017)

User said:


> You are too modes



Sometimes one has to blow one's own trumpet to put one's detractors in their place.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm gagging for a cup of coffee. I have loads of tea bags but no coffee in the place. I'm tempted to knock on Mr Grumpy's asking him for "lend" of his coffee jar. Do you think he'd lend me some?


Jars or coffee?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You never cease to amaze me with your achievements, Accy. It'll be about time for you to go back to work, now you are 100% fit.


Yes of course it is and i am actively seeking work,though at my age and with my bad back it's going to be difficult!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Jars or coffee?


I was hoping he'd say keep the jar, as well as how feckin' much do you want??!!!


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We have been watching Nils Frahm at The Royal Albert Hall. Now to bed.


Is he any relation of Nils by Mouth?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Aug 2017)

Off down to the beach for a swim.


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> View attachment 370206
> Off down to the beach for a swim.


Looks wonderful, where are you.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Aug 2017)

Our local ALDI are selling baking stuff today, may just be coincidence that the Great British Bake Off is coming back soon.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Aug 2017)

summer is here


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2017)

It's hot out there , I'm going to go inside and watch F1 at Spa in the shade.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Aug 2017)

I left my roasting tray, uh, soaking in the kitchen for 3 days.


----------



## midlife (27 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Looks wonderful, where are you.



Is here something written on the van?


----------



## rikki (27 Aug 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I left my roasting tray, uh, soaking in the kitchen for 3 days.


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2017)

midlife said:


> Is here something written on the van?


Doh!


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2017)

Has he got it printed on his Jersey?


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> No need to be Sarky.



You need a channel for your frustration.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4933329, member: 21629"]My toe. Jeeeeeez, what a stench !!!!!!    _(ingrown toenail)
_
Visit to GP a week later. It will stink worse than 2 years old forgotten bin by that time.[/QUOTE]

Bath with salt water, yes it will sting but will also help.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Aug 2017)

What a glorious day, wearing t-shirt, shorts and a sun hat walking on the canal tow path ice cream in hand


----------



## potsy (27 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You never cease to amaze me with your achievements, Accy. It'll be about time for you to go back to work, now you are 100% fit.


Someone has to keep paying your pension, it would give me and TBC a break


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Someone has to keep paying your pension, it would give me and TBC a break


Who's TBC?


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I think that's to be confirmed


Ba Dum Tschh!


----------



## postman (27 Aug 2017)

I have made a bid for a dvd.Dombey and Son.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Aug 2017)

postman said:


> I have made a bid for a dvd.Dombey and Son.


Hope it doesn't cost you the Dickens!


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Aug 2017)

A proper dinner


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Looks wonderful, where are you.


I reckon he must be there.


----------



## TVC (27 Aug 2017)

User said:


> It looks as though we'll be doing a potsy. Mr R's going for chicken - I'm going for the classic doner.....


Clearly tonight is dirty food night, should we put Rocky down for a Balti?


----------



## Sharky (27 Aug 2017)

Won the lottery this week and have decided not to go back to work.





Wont change my life though. It was only £25 and I retired 2 years ago.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Aug 2017)

Betsie looked very smart before she discovered the mud bath I had just topped up this afternoon.






Edit: Alas, I don't have the "after" picture.


----------



## StuAff (27 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4933718, member: 21629"]Oh God, just have had such a good laugh. 

So I've got ingrown toenail, nasty, stinky and painful pleasure. Appointment to local surgery is at 4th September. But that "pleasure" is getting worse hourly so I thought I will check private clinics in London. Lithuanian clinics as I'm Lithuanian. Wrote some questions on their FB messenger. Yes, I mentioned my problem. Yes, I mentioned I live in UK (clinic itself is in London).

The answer was killing.   

"Blah blah blah ... our professor of abdominal surgery Mr. .... he will do the operation in our modern clinic in Kaunas (_that's a city in _*Lithuania*) ... blah blah blah ... "

Should I be upset that I wasn't offered penis enlargement operation in Thailand? I'm a woman ... but why not?

The person who will have a joy to dig into my toenail at local surgery will be just a ... nurse. 

Will be laughing all week and during the operation on 4th September.

I shared this germ of stupidity on FB. This simply cannot be forgotten.[/QUOTE]
Hope the laugh eases the pain a little!


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4933718, member: 21629"]Oh God, just have had such a good laugh. 

So I've got ingrown toenail, nasty, stinky and painful pleasure. Appointment to local surgery is at 4th September. But that "pleasure" is getting worse hourly so I thought I will check private clinics in London. Lithuanian clinics as I'm Lithuanian. Wrote some questions on their FB messenger. Yes, I mentioned my problem. Yes, I mentioned I live in UK (clinic itself is in London).

The answer was killing.   

"Blah blah blah ... our professor of abdominal surgery Mr. .... he will do the operation in our modern clinic in Kaunas (_that's a city in _*Lithuania*) ... blah blah blah ... "

Should I be upset that I wasn't offered penis enlargement operation in Thailand? I'm a woman ... but why not?

The person who will have a joy to dig into my toenail at local surgery will be just a ... nurse. 

Will be laughing all week and during the operation on 4th September.

I shared this germ of stupidity on FB. This simply cannot be forgotten.[/QUOTE]
Some of the nurses are better qualified(hands on experience) than doctors.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Aug 2017)

Holly crap.......been at a family bbq all day........laters ...im fubar


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Aug 2017)

Been a very hot day with all the family......im so drunk.........laters


----------



## slowmotion (27 Aug 2017)

Meanwhile, elsewhere in Oinkhampton...........


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Aug 2017)

I've just put my bin bag and beer bottles in the recycling bins.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Next Sunday sweetie (Feast of St Gregory the Great)....


12th of March for mine, We had St, Bartholomew last Thursday, 14th September is Holy Cross and the 21st is St Matthew,29th St Michael and all Angels. Your results may vary.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Aug 2017)

Monday morning has arrived and I'm still in hospital. The good news is that I'm in inpatient rehab so that's the final step before I moved home. 
I'm at physio at the moment, it's twice a day in the gym (9-12pm & 1-3pm)

I had day leave on Saturday so I could buy a new seat cushion for the wheelchair. It cost over $300 and that was at the cheap end of the scale. Bring out was brilliant even if we did have have a curfew. Getting out for a meal was great.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Next Sunday sweetie (Feast of St Gregory the Great)....


You can research which saints you might be related to on Google. When I did, this Catholic shopping outlet popped up in an advert. I had to whip myself to keep my credit card in my wallet.

https://catholiconline.shopping/


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Monday morning has arrived and I'm still in hospital. The good news is that I'm in inpatient rehab so that's the final step before I moved home.
> I'm at physio at the moment, it's twice a day in the gym (9-12pm & 1-3pm)
> 
> I had day leave on Saturday so I could buy a new seat cushion for the wheelchair. It cost over $300 and that was at the cheap end of the scale. Bring out was brilliant even if we did have have a curfew. Getting out for a meal was great.


I'm glad to hear you are on the mend, I was wondering how you were as you hadn't posted for a while.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2017)

There were 2 puddy tats waiting for me when I went down stairs just now.
Outside it looks as though it's going to be another good day. At the moment there is a reddish pink glow on the horizon.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Aug 2017)

I know it's early in the morn',but i could just eat fish chips and mushy peas now. I wonder if there's a fish and chip shop open yet?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I know it's early in the morn',but i could just eat fish chips and mushy peas now. I wonder if there's a fish and chip shop open yet?


Only if their clock had stopped and had been wondering why it had gone quiet.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Only if their clock had stopped and had been wondering why it had gone quiet.


You can buy all day breakfasts,but can you buy all day fish and chips?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2017)

I thought I would get some of my bikes out of my garage yesterday as it was a nice day and that my wife said that she should really have a go at riding it again. Getting bikes out for me is a bit like shuffling a deck of cards, I must stop collecting them.
Anyway after removing several to get to my wife's bike out she said that she was in too much pain for cycling. Her bike does have some nice wheels and tyres which could come in handy. Sorry mind wandering there.
I put my effort of moving bikes around to some good use and did a bit of tinkering, brake blocks and then a short test ride on the Puch. I'm not sure if the steel rims are at fault as it feels a bit rough to ride, the chain needs shortening.
She's just been looking over my shoulder to see what I've written.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> You can buy all day breakfasts,but can you buy all day fish and chips?


When I worked night shifts I could have really scoffed a Kebab after I finished work, nowhere is open at 7am though.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> When I worked night shifts I could have really scoffed a Kebab after I finished work, nowhere is open at 7am though.


Couldn't you have just found a half eaten abandoned one,dumped on the pavement from the night before?


----------



## lutonloony (28 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> You can buy all day breakfasts,but can you buy all day fish and chips?


But all day breakfasts aren't 24 hr are they?


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

User said:


> This time in two weeks, I shall be setting off to St Pancras...


Exotic holiday location their Reg, I once had a week in Euston. Very busy, but the swimming pools were great and the bars sell as much McEwans Export as I could drink.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Aug 2017)

lutonloony said:


> But all day breakfasts aren't 24 hr are they?


I don't know,i don't think i've bought one in the last 10 years or so. I suppose you can buy similar things in those McDonalds etc that are open 24 hours a day?


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Monday morning has arrived and I'm still in hospital. The good news is that I'm in inpatient rehab so that's the final step before I moved home.
> I'm at physio at the moment, it's twice a day in the gym (9-12pm & 1-3pm)
> 
> I had day leave on Saturday so I could buy a new seat cushion for the wheelchair. It cost over $300 and that was at the cheap end of the scale. Bring out was brilliant even if we did have have a curfew. Getting out for a meal was great.



Good news, glad to hear you're on the mend.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Aug 2017)

I feel a little fragile after yesterday's lovely family bbq..and my dear wife has told me i can't count..


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2017)

I just discovered Schrodie doing the ironing. He was in the washing basket. The clothes are lovely and warm but are now covered in fur.


----------



## Katherine (28 Aug 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Monday morning has arrived and I'm still in hospital. The good news is that I'm in inpatient rehab so that's the final step before I moved home.
> I'm at physio at the moment, it's twice a day in the gym (9-12pm & 1-3pm)
> 
> I had day leave on Saturday so I could buy a new seat cushion for the wheelchair. It cost over $300 and that was at the cheap end of the scale. Bring out was brilliant even if we did have have a curfew. Getting out for a meal was great.



That's so good to hear! I've been wondering how you were. Well done for hanging on, have you counted the number of nights you've been there? Good luck with your rehab. Xx


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Exotic holiday location their Reg, I once had a week in Euston. Very busy, but the swimming pools were great and the bars sell as much McEwans Export as I could drink.


I used to do 'overnights' at Derby train station quite frequently after going to gigs at 'The Flowerpot', got it down to a fine art using a rucksac with my little camping stove and a bottle of Single Malt. I got approached by a couple of transport police once who inquired what I was doing (I suppose I did look like a 'down and out') but I explained and they went away quite happily when I told them I was waiting for the train at 4;45am and yes I did have a ticket
(the London - Sheffield 'Midland Mainline' Trains parked up overnight in Derby for refuelling and cleaning)

As they walked away one of them commented on how well prepared I was.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2017)

Its a bank holiday Monday and the suns shining, I've got the radio on whilst I potter round Cycle Chat and my Good Lady is in the land of nod and hasn't stirred yet.


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I used to do 'overnights' at Derby train station quite frequently after going to gigs at 'The Flowerpot', got it down to a fine art using a rucksac with my little camping stove and a bottle of Single Malt. I got approached by a couple of transport police once who inquired what I was doing (I suppose I did look like a 'down and out') but I explained and they went away quite happily when I told them I was waiting for the train at 4;45am and yes I did have a ticket
> (the London - Sheffield 'Midland Mainline' Trains parked up overnight in Derby for refuelling and cleaning)
> 
> As they walked away one of them commented on how well prepared I was.


The newest way to get between Leicester, Derby and Nottingham after the rail has shut down is to take the airport shuttle bus, apparently it's packed, and nobody is taking a flight


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Combine both?


Give the festival a shot, you mean?


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2017)

User said:


> This time in two weeks, I shall be setting off to St Pancras...


Call in and we can have coffee or champagne if you prefer.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2017)

We went to Nottingham yesterday.


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We went to Nottingham yesterday.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The newest way to get between Leicester, Derby and Nottingham after the rail has shut down is to take the airport shuttle bus, apparently it's packed, and nobody is taking a flight


Yep, the 'Skylink', we've used it a lot. it goes through Loughborough too and runs 24hrs a day.


----------



## mybike (28 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It is a lovely bright sunny morning out there.
> 
> We had a BBQ yesterday and whilst the grown ups were chatting away I took the grand kiddy winks out the front on the green to play with the gliders that I bought them at the model engineering exhibition. Expanded polystyrene type F22 Raptor for those interested.
> We had lots of fun, the planes flew well, although the noses broke off after a while and had to be glued and selotape back on. The youngest my grand daughter had to make do with a simple glider as she is only 4.



When we were looking after my grandson I had great fun teaching him to fly simple gliders & paper planes. Still got some of the Revell ones but there's two of them around these days & the garden isn't big enough.


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Mr R had the remainder of his kebab for brekkie this morning.


.... and that's why you love 'im.


We had smoked salmon, scrambled eggs and chorizo for breakfast. The boned lamb leg is now in the marinade ready for the bbq later.


----------



## mybike (28 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> A proper dinner
> View attachment 370266



A bit meagre.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Old woman at cash machine whinging that the bank's closed...


You'd think she would know what a 'Bank Holiday' was by now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> You can research which saints you might be related to on Google. When I did, this Catholic shopping outlet popped up in an advert. I had to whip myself to keep my credit card in my wallet.
> 
> https://catholiconline.shopping/


They have tea!


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2017)

Today looks like its going to be a mundane day, so far I've checked and cleaned my bike, stripped and made the bed, and I'm about to mow the lawn.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I don't know,i don't think i've bought one in the last 10 years or so. I suppose you can buy similar things in those McDonalds etc that are open 24 hours a day?


McDonalds has limited breakfast menu after 10 am over here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I used to do 'overnights' at Derby train station quite frequently after going to gigs at 'The Flowerpot', got it down to a fine art using a rucksac with my little camping stove and a bottle of Single Malt. I got approached by a couple of transport police once who inquired what I was doing (I suppose I did look like a 'down and out') but I explained and they went away quite happily when I told them I was waiting for the train at 4;45am and yes I did have a ticket
> (the London - Sheffield 'Midland Mainline' Trains parked up overnight in Derby for refuelling and cleaning)
> 
> As they walked away one of them commented on how well prepared I was.


Always funny how a little camping stove and a pack can attract the police, I always tell Mrs GA we'll never get robbed so long as there is camping equipment in the garage....


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Is it the proper tea of Mersey?


Lord, have Mersey upon us....


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have you just seen @potsy?


Being a penniless northerner I have no need of such things


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Aug 2017)

rikki said:


> View attachment 370221


Totes!


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> Being a penniless northerner I have no need of such things


Come off it, given that you have a job and you are incredibly tight, you must be loaded.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Talking of gliders, when we were in Devizes yesterday there were a bunch of gliders - I'd have said at least 20 - all circling closely on the same thermal. It was like watching a flock of birds.


I saw 6 of them yesterday in a thermal. They must have come this way from Devizes and then headed off towards Hullavington. It was fun to see that many at once. I think I can remember seeing something about a cross country competition the other day on the TV.


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Come off it, given that you have a job and you are incredibly tight, you must be loaded.


All my money goes on kebabs and full sugar cola, I am skint


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> All my money goes on kebabs and full sugar cola, I am skint


And bird seed, don't forget the bird seed.


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> And bird seed, don't forget the bird seed.


Oh yeah


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Lord, have Mersey upon us....


Pray for ars holes.
They need praying for, at times they're everywhere.

All bases covered at an early stage.


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2017)

Just renewed my RAC cover for another year, that's 18 years and maybe twice I've had to use them, mmmm.


----------



## Speicher (28 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> Today looks like its going to be a mundane day, so far I've checked and cleaned my bike, stripped and made the bed, and I'm about to mow the lawn.



Are you starting to get the idea of being retired? 

I have changed the sheets and am pottering in the garden. Just came indoors to have a coffee and see what is going on in the world.

There is a big fair going on in this town, and the place will be extremely busy. The live music stage must be over a mile away, and I can hear it from here.


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2017)

I am currently laid up with a bad knee, it has massively affected my cycling mileage 

Found some Naproxen left over from when my other knee was bad a couple of years ago, hoping that takes the edge off until I can get to the docs later in the week


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Be careful, at this rate TBC TVC will beat your annual mileage on the bike.


Never 

Anyway we all know he doesn't even have a bike.


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Be careful, at this rate TBC TVC will beat your annual mileage on the bike.


Did that week 1.


Dilemma. Do I go to the pub for a gin before the bbq or after the bbq?


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Both


Genius!!!!!!!


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Not often the words genius and Rocky are seen in the same post......thank you


Not without a dollop of sarcasm anyway


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Did that week 1.
> 
> 
> Dilemma. Do I go to the pub for a gin before the bbq or after the bbq?


Under a tenner a bottle,

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...1.html&usg=AFQjCNHdkvMLeKj6OEF02q9SFV0nTIvCZA


----------



## hopless500 (28 Aug 2017)

My last one 





Expertly poured too


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

Oh look, it's Gin O'Clock.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Are you starting to get the idea of being retired?
> 
> I have changed the sheets and am pottering in the garden. Just came indoors to have a coffee and see what is going on in the world.
> 
> There is a big fair going on in this town, and the place will be extremely busy. The live music stage must be over a mile away, and I can hear it from here.



I had got the idea of being retired within a month of walking away from work. We explored the Black Country Museum Saturday, I was out on my bike yesterday and this afternoon we've been down Fargo Village Far Gosford Street. Tonight we're over my Sister In Laws. I don't know how I found the time to work.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2017)

We have got Newts in our pond. I just found Schrodie with one in his mouth. I made him drop it.


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> I had got the idea of being retired within a month of walking away from work. We explored the Black Country Museum Saturday, I was out on my bike yesterday and this afternoon we've been down Fargo Village Far Gosford Street. Tonight we're over my Sister In Laws. I don't know how I found the time to work.


I made tentative enquiries yesterday about semi retiring, a 3 day week is quite appealing currently


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> I made tentative enquiries yesterday about semi retiring, a 3 day week is quite appealing currently



Don't mess about just walk away full stop


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

Chocolate gin, a man's drink.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Do I have to bring my own cuffs?


Feel free


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Chocolate gin, a man's drink.
> 
> View attachment 370418


Just noooooooooo!


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just noooooooooo!


You are wrong, that's all.


I am thinking of making my own choccy bathtub gin to bring to the next Cambridge picnic.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2017)

Yeurkkkkkk!

In other news we have made a BBQ\cosy fireside seating area in the garden.

We had a late start after a late arrival time home to the beach , 1am from, a lovely day in Nottingham with FFD no 2 ( @Fab Foodie number 2 daughter ). Nottingham is..... however it was made very special by FFD no 2. Well worth the drive.

Today has been a day of garden pottering and not a lot else. It's been bliss.

Edit - we have fun out of Rangpur Gin.


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> Don't mess about just walk away full stop


Not an option sadly, I will be working til I'm 67 or whatever age the tories put the pension age up to by then


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2017)

Car is coming up for it's first yearly service, just gone to book it in online and the soonest free slot is 2nd October 

Bloody Germans


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Are you starting to get the idea of being retired?
> 
> I have changed the sheets and am pottering in the garden. Just came indoors to have a coffee and see what is going on in the world.
> 
> There is a big fair going on in this town, and the place will be extremely busy. The live music stage must be over a mile away, and I can hear it from here.



Unfortunately I may have to wait until I am 67, by that time the age will have gone up again


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm so sorry.


Not all bad.
There was a beach....and pubs, sunshine, my daughter and good eateries...


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Is it possible to service a Trabant?


Yes, and it's bloomin expensive, the free coffee better be good


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not all bad.
> There was a beach....and pubs, sunshine, my daughter and good eateries...
> View attachment 370432


How come your daughter looks older than you?


----------



## GM (28 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My last one
> View attachment 370392
> 
> Expertly poured too




Don't let @Crackle see that


----------



## GM (28 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> We have got Newts in our pond. I just found Schrodie with one in his mouth. I made him drop it.




I've been re-leveling some patio paving this afternoon and found a newt under one. It was playing dead, but when I put it on the wall and poured a little water on it to wash away the mud it made a beeline for the flower bed. Nice little thing!


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Having liked that, I'm now in nearly as much trouble as you.


She can't catch us both, if we run in opposite directions one of us will make it


----------



## Speicher (28 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> She can't catch us both, if we run in opposite directions one of us will make it



I thought you had a bad knee. So @Hill Wimp can run after Rocky and I will catch you.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2017)

I've recently come back from a cycle ride over to see my brother at Lacock only bike. I took the long distance quiet route of Thingley, Notton, Reybridge, about 10 miles total there and back.
When I got back I was told that one of the neighbours kids had come over whilst I was out. He has a broken pedal on his bike and we said that I might have some spare which might fit. Out with the spanners, removed pedals from a scrap bike and went to have a go. The thing would not fit , thread pitch was the same except that the diameter was different. I said to the kids, Sorry it's like trying to fit an Elephant into a Mouse hole. I think they understood.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Aug 2017)

I have returned to the United Kingdom.

Thus far I much prefer Mallorca.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not all bad.
> There was a beach....and pubs, sunshine, my daughter and good eateries...
> 
> View attachment 370429
> ...


Is @Hill Wimp after yer wallet or something else


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2017)

There are 2 Hedgehogs out there at the moment feeding . The trouble is I can't tell if it is a big one and a little one or a big little one and a little little one.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> There are 2 Hedgehogs out there at the moment feeding . The trouble is I can't tell if it is a big one and a little one or a big little one and a little little one.


Now is when they need 'feeding up' to survive the winter 'hibernate' (they don't truly hibernate cos if it gets warm they've been known to get up and have a bit of a wander about but in a cold year they'll pretty much stay in their spot)


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> She can't catch us both, if we run in opposite directions one of us will make it


Yeahbut, she's ninja.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Aug 2017)

Can someone please give me an honest opinion of whether my Italy / France trip report in the Travelogues section is actually worth reading? It was moved from the Thread Editing section to Travelogues section about 9-10 days ago, and since then nobody has liked any of the posts in it (the trip report is spread over 18 posts) or replied to the thread. I'm beginning to think I did a bad job on it.


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Can someone please give me an honest opinion of whether my Italy / France trip report in the Travelogues section is actually worth reading? It was moved from the Thread Editing section to Travelogues section about 9-10 days ago, and since then nobody has liked any of the posts in it (the trip report is spread over 18 posts) or replied to the thread. I'm beginning to think I did a bad job on it.


Where is it, I can't find it.


----------



## StuAff (28 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Can someone please give me an honest opinion of whether my Italy / France trip report in the Travelogues section is actually worth reading? It was moved from the Thread Editing section to Travelogues section about 9-10 days ago, and since then nobody has liked any of the posts in it (the trip report is spread over 18 posts) or replied to the thread. I'm beginning to think I did a bad job on it.


Having just skimmed the first couple of posts, it'll be getting read by me for one. And liked. Definitely a good job!


----------



## StuAff (28 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Where is it, I can't find it.


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2017-italy-and-france-alps-and-pyrénées-cycling-trip.220988/


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (28 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Can someone please give me an honest opinion of whether my Italy / France trip report in the Travelogues section is actually worth reading? It was moved from the Thread Editing section to Travelogues section about 9-10 days ago, and since then nobody has liked any of the posts in it (the trip report is spread over 18 posts) or replied to the thread. I'm beginning to think I did a bad job on it.


There is a lot of reading there. I will have a read through tomorrow for sure.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Can someone please give me an honest opinion of whether my Italy / France trip report in the Travelogues section is actually worth reading? It was moved from the Thread Editing section to Travelogues section about 9-10 days ago, and since then nobody has liked any of the posts in it (the trip report is spread over 18 posts) or replied to the thread. I'm beginning to think I did a bad job on it.


Got it 'bookmarked' for when I'm wide awake in the middle of the night next.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yeahbut, she's ninja.


And I have an army of 30,000


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> And I have an army of 30,000


But most of them are making documentaries with ITV and Channel 5, or so it seems.


----------



## Katherine (28 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 370368
> 
> 
> If I were a real pirate, I think I'd keep away. It looks like a clever trap to me.



I saw loads of posters for this in the Penzance area when I was there so I expect it will be popular.


----------



## lutonloony (28 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> I saw loads of posters for this in the Penzance area when I was there so I expect it will be popular.


Failed again, according to bumpkin news


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> All my money goes on kebabs and full sugar cola, I am skint


But very alert, I assume.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Did that week 1.
> 
> 
> Dilemma. Do I go to the pub for a gin before the bbq or after the bbq?


Yes.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not all bad.
> There was a beach....and pubs, sunshine, my daughter and good eateries...
> 
> View attachment 370429
> ...


Did you do the proper tourist gawp in the trip??


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Is it possible to service a Trabant?


Yes!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jfh9VeEV1TI


----------



## TVC (28 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Yes.


A bit late now


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2017)

Cream crackered after yellow stickering in Tesco today. Good hunting was had, mainly down to the fact that there was only me and one other lady there. So we basically shared everything. 

Picked up two packs of pork shoulder steaks, a ribeye steak for the girls, a pack with two ostrich steaks, fish pie mix, ham, cooked pork, cooked bbq beef, sushi, a kilo of olives, carrots, tomatoes, mushrooms, lettuce, spinach, sprouts, peas, sweetcorn, mangoes, strawberries, cherries, peaches, plums, grapes, kiwi fruit, avocadoes, three different kinds of bread, cheese scones, apple turnovers and battenberg cakes.

Most was marked down by 90%. Shared my haul with my lovely neighbour, who very kindly met me at Tesco to take my groceries home while my car is in the garage. Muggins did the round trip by bicycle.

My poor knees are now protesting rather badly. 

Still, settling down to a custard tart and a nice


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 370368
> 
> 
> If I were a real pirate, I think I'd keep away. It looks like a clever trap to me.


Adopt a cat-like tread.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> How come your daughter looks older than you?


Ahem,.,/.


hopless500 said:


> Did you do the proper tourist gawp in the trip??


Probs!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2017)

Morning. It's a bit sticky here at the moment.

Last night when I popped out to see the Hedgehogs one of them after very strange. It was the little one, it rolled onto it's side and remained there. For a few moments I thought that it had pegged it but it eventually righted itself and then carried on eating.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Did you do the proper tourist gawp in the trip??


Is there anything touristy there then ?


----------



## postman (29 Aug 2017)

David the plumber is here.New taps for the bath.He was here at 08-10.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2017)

postman said:


> David the plumber is here.New taps for the bath.He was here at 08-10.


What! He's been there since October?


----------



## TVC (29 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Argh - the internet's down. I'm going to have to head to the hospital to work this morning, which means getting suited and booted.


Oh lordy, I've just realised you spend all day working - and posting here in just your pants


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2017)

My bit of enjoyment out on the bike yesterday has suddenly hit me. It feels like I've done a marathon, whatever one of those is.


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh lordy, I've just realised you spend all day working - and posting here in just your pants


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2017)

I have just taken some vitamins. One of them said Vitamin B complex.
Does that mean it's so complex that they can't even describe it?


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> My bit of enjoyment out on the bike yesterday has suddenly hit me. It feels like I've done a marathon, whatever one of those is.


A bit like a Mars bar, but with nuts.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is there anything touristy there then ?


The cavern roof in the Trip? We used to drink in there quite a bit and people used to pretty much fall over looking up


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> The cavern roof in the Trip? We used to drink in there quite a bit and people used to pretty much fall over looking up


We did go in there and sat in the garden. It was heaving.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Assume? Does it not shine through in his posts?


Like a beacon.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2017)

User said:


> EE are beginning to pee me off...



EE pee'd my Good Lady off enough that now she's now with Tesco mobile.


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2017)

Kittizen Tasha is back at the Vet.

Her "third" eyelid on one eye was looking odd over the weekend, and very pink this morning. She has a abscess behind the eye, probably connected to the infection that was in her gums. The vet tried to drain the abscess but apparently in their early stages, they are hard, and not easy to drain. So she will be on antibiotics and possibly another operation next week, possibly needing the eye to be removed.

I assume cats can manage with one eye, particularly as they are not dependent on catching their food.

I know that in comparison with flooding in Texas, and North Korea threatening Japan, Tasha's health is "small fry". 

It helps considerably that the Vet explains things and the options and future treatment. I just hope the infection does not reach her brain.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Kittizen Tasha is back at the Vet.
> 
> Her "third" eyelid on one eye was looking odd over the weekend, and very pink this morning. She has a abscess behind the eye, probably connected to the infection that was in her gums. The vet tried to drain the abscess but apparently in their early stages, they are hard, and not easy to drain. So she will be on antibiotics and possibly another operation next week, possibly needing the eye to be removed.
> 
> ...



Oh noes. 

Poor wee toot. Hope this was caught in time.  to Wol and Tasha from all the girls here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2017)

Thank you @Reynard. She was starting to put weight back on, and looking a lot better.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Kittizen Tasha is back at the Vet.
> 
> Her "third" eyelid on one eye was looking odd over the weekend, and very pink this morning. She has a abscess behind the eye, probably connected to the infection that was in her gums. The vet tried to drain the abscess but apparently in their early stages, they are hard, and not easy to drain. So she will be on antibiotics and possibly another operation next week, possibly needing the eye to be removed.
> 
> ...


----------



## raleighnut (29 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Kittizen Tasha is back at the Vet.
> 
> Her "third" eyelid on one eye was looking odd over the weekend, and very pink this morning. She has a abscess behind the eye, probably connected to the infection that was in her gums. The vet tried to drain the abscess but apparently in their early stages, they are hard, and not easy to drain. So she will be on antibiotics and possibly another operation next week, possibly needing the eye to be removed.
> 
> ...


Poor wee thing,


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2017)

Thank you everyone for your hugs. The Vet spoke about keeping her in tonight, which in some ways I would prefer.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Kittizen Tasha is back at the Vet.
> 
> Her "third" eyelid on one eye was looking odd over the weekend, and very pink this morning. She has a abscess behind the eye, probably connected to the infection that was in her gums. The vet tried to drain the abscess but apparently in their early stages, they are hard, and not easy to drain. So she will be on antibiotics and possibly another operation next week, possibly needing the eye to be removed.
> 
> ...


----------



## TVC (29 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Not in my pants - but in shorts and a t-shirt most of the time.


The image in my head now is of Alan Partridge in his shorts when "his soldiers kept leaving the barracks".


----------



## TVC (29 Aug 2017)

Hugs for Tasha


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2017)

Ooooh! That Apple I just ate wasn't half sharp. It's like I've dipped my tongue into acid.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2017)

I am baking bread.

Started a 30% wholegrain loaf on Saturday night (with a preferment and soaker) hoping to bake Sunday night as I was tight on bread, but my tub of DA yeast is beginning to show its age by displaying a lack of "oomph". What I put in should have done the bulk ferment in a couple of hours or so, but in the end it got so late I chucked the bowl of dough in the fridge. By this morning it was just about done, so turned it out, knocked back, shaped, proved and only now is it in the oven...

I blame the recent rash of 4p loaves in Tesco for the yeast. At that price it doesn't pay me to bake my own bread...

About to whip off the lid from the cloche and see what I've got.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2017)

Cloche lid off. (OK, I use a large chicken brick for bread).

I do not have a flat pancake in there. Instead, there is a rather fine loaf with good oven spring. 

20 more mins in the oven and then we're done.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Whatever floats your boat dearie....


But will you be wearing your 'short' shorts next time you meet.


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2017)

I am now wearing my Veterinary Nurse outfit. 

Tasha is in a very sorry state, I will not go into the gory details. She is very wobbley and has a plastic cone on her head. The vet has printed out all the details of her operation today, the care plan and what to do next, and all the relevant telephone numbers, in case there are any concerns.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> The cavern roof in the Trip? We used to drink in there quite a bit and people used to pretty much fall over looking up


I took it in and didn't fall over. Nice pub.
Today I'm in the 'Oldest Inn in Britain'..


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I hope she recovers quickly, Wol. I'm thinking of you both.



I think I might prefer to look after a human patient, as they can say what they would like, and listen to reassurance. Whereas Tasha is currently wobbley, tired, and unable to settle. I foresee a disturbed night ahead.

She will want to go out, but is not allowed out with the collar on, in case she gets stuck somewhere.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am now wearing my Veterinary Nurse outfit.
> 
> Tasha is in a very sorry state, I will not go into the gory details. She is very wobbley and has a plastic cone on her head. The vet has printed out all the details of her operation today, the care plan and what to do next, and all the relevant telephone numbers, in case there are any concerns.



Oh sweetheart...


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I think I might prefer to look after a human patient, as they can say what they would like, and listen to reassurance. Whereas Tasha is currently wobbley, tired, and unable to settle. I foresee a disturbed night ahead.
> 
> She will want to go out, but is not allowed out with the collar on, in case she gets stuck somewhere.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Aug 2017)

I always get the oldest bloody rooms....


----------



## tyred (29 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I always get the oldest bloody rooms....
> 
> View attachment 370616


No you didn't. Look at where they put me.


----------



## TVC (29 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I think I might prefer to look after a human patient, as they can say what they would like, and listen to reassurance. Whereas Tasha is currently wobbley, tired, and unable to settle. I foresee a disturbed night ahead.
> 
> She will want to go out, but is not allowed out with the collar on, in case she gets stuck somewhere.


Poor Tasha, I'm sure you will be a first class nurse, and she will recover quickly.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am now wearing my Veterinary Nurse outfit.
> 
> Tasha is in a very sorry state, I will not go into the gory details. She is very wobbley and has a plastic cone on her head. The vet has printed out all the details of her operation today, the care plan and what to do next, and all the relevant telephone numbers, in case there are any concerns.


I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2017)

My tongue is still sore.

In other news they have just announced on our local TV that the old Exploratory is undergoing another name change. It was @Bristol but is now changing to "we the curious".
The last time they changed the name they spoilt what was a good hands on way for kids and adults to play with the experiments.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am now wearing my Veterinary Nurse outfit.
> 
> Tasha is in a very sorry state, I will not go into the gory details. She is very wobbley and has a plastic cone on her head. The vet has printed out all the details of her operation today, the care plan and what to do next, and all the relevant telephone numbers, in case there are any concerns.



 to you both


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Aug 2017)

Best wishes to Wol and Tasha.
I have just booked for a weekend of cycling in the Peaky District.
The current plan is to stay in a pub  and ride the Tissington Trail, the Highly Peaky Trail, and Monsal Trail too.
I just hope the weather isn't too or generally


----------



## midlife (29 Aug 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Best wishes to Wol and Tasha.
> I have just booked for a weekend of cycling in the Peaky District.
> The current plan is to stay in a pub  and ride the Tissington Trail, the Highly Peaky Trail, and Monsal Trail too.
> I just hope the weather isn't too or generally



Just come back from there (Monyash), nice part of the world. If you are on Retrobike user Bagpuss has lived their a long time and knows the ins and outs of riding the local routes


----------



## TheDoctor (29 Aug 2017)

I'm not - last thing I need is another way of wasting time online!


----------



## TVC (29 Aug 2017)

To whom it may concern,

Happy 30th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> Happy 30th wwdding anniversary.



Happy anniversary


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Aug 2017)

What a difference a day makes, gorgeous yesterday, dull and chilly today.


----------



## Katherine (29 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Thank you everyone for your hugs. The Vet spoke about keeping her in tonight, which in some ways I would prefer.





Speicher said:


> I am now wearing my Veterinary Nurse outfit.
> 
> Tasha is in a very sorry state, I will not go into the gory details. She is very wobbley and has a plastic cone on her head. The vet has printed out all the details of her operation today, the care plan and what to do next, and all the relevant telephone numbers, in case there are any concerns.





Speicher said:


> I think I might prefer to look after a human patient, as they can say what they would like, and listen to reassurance. Whereas Tasha is currently wobbley, tired, and unable to settle. I foresee a disturbed night ahead.
> 
> She will want to go out, but is not allowed out with the collar on, in case she gets stuck somewhere.



￼ 
Aw, it sounds like she's been in very good hands and that you will also be just the right person to be her nurse. Hope you both have a good night!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am now wearing my Veterinary Nurse outfit.
> 
> Tasha is in a very sorry state, I will not go into the gory details. She is very wobbley and has a plastic cone on her head. The vet has printed out all the details of her operation today, the care plan and what to do next, and all the relevant telephone numbers, in case there are any concerns.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Aug 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> What a difference a day makes, gorgeous yesterday, dull and chilly today.


Marriage is like that....


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2017)

Hedgehog news. We had 5 of them gathered around the bird table just now.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2017)

The bread is / was lush.  I seem to have demolished a good portion of the loaf for supper. Had a wonderfully crisp crust and the taste and texture of a good sourdough although it wasn't sourdough. Serendipity methinks, at least I made a note of what I did in my "bakes" notebook.

This is the sticking point of buying bread on YS for 4p a loaf vs home baking... I can't bake bread for 4p, but the bought stuff doesn't taste nowhere near as nice...


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2017)

I was Gizmoed earlier on, our friend the Avon lady came round and brought her dog with her, the animal is hyper and I was in danger of being licked to death.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2017)

User said:


> You could take the viewpoint that saving money on other stuff enables you to spend more on bread.



You could put it that way, I suppose... 

But then again, I *am* working my way through a 10kg sack of flour that I picked up for £1.40 on YS...


----------



## tyred (29 Aug 2017)

Found what looks to be a potentially interesting read in a charity shop earlier today


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2017)

Thank you to everyone for your  and good wishes. 

Tasha has settled down fairly well. She is not scratching at the collar thingy, and has been eating and drinking. 

Bob, however, is a different kettle of fish. As she has the collar and only one eye open, (gorey details spared) he is trying to tell me, I think, that she is not well, so he was unsettled.  He would not go outside either. They are now both asleep.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Kittizen Tasha is back at the Vet.
> 
> Her "third" eyelid on one eye was looking odd over the weekend, and very pink this morning. She has a abscess behind the eye, probably connected to the infection that was in her gums. The vet tried to drain the abscess but apparently in their early stages, they are hard, and not easy to drain. So she will be on antibiotics and possibly another operation next week, possibly needing the eye to be removed.
> 
> ...


Means a lot to you, though, and hence to us.


----------



## lutonloony (30 Aug 2017)

Mrs LL returned from her mum's with a DAB radio. I assumed it was for me, as she is more of a telly watcher. " I thought I would have it in the kitchen for when I'm cooking" was her reply. Won't get a lot of use then I said


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am now wearing my Veterinary Nurse outfit.
> 
> Tasha is in a very sorry state, I will not go into the gory details. She is very wobbley and has a plastic cone on her head. The vet has printed out all the details of her operation today, the care plan and what to do next, and all the relevant telephone numbers, in case there are any concerns.


GWS Tasha


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2017)

Morning, it is grey and a bit chilly here.

Schrodie thought he would have porridge this morning. Mine!


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it is grey and a bit chilly here.
> 
> Schrodie thought he would have porridge this morning. Mine!


He'll be farting soon, they love porridge but can't really digest it.................... DAMHIKT but Poooooooooohhhh.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2017)

Bournemouth Air Festival starts tomorrow. I hope the weather brightens up for the weekend.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2017)

Eeurgh, I'm soaked, I've not been outside in the rain but Kizzy has and she decided to share her sogginess with me by rubbing round my ankles and then jumping on my lap. 

EDIT - Now Fifi has come in and done the same.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> He'll be farting soon, they love porridge but can't really digest it.................... DAMHIKT but Poooooooooohhhh.


I think modern cats are too soft. My parent's old cats lived outside and were fed on milk, crisps, mashed potato and dinner scraps, mind you some of the meat scraps were slices of beef which my mum used to bring home from work.
They also used to get together outside our bedroom window at night for a group sing song.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think modern cats are too soft. My parent's old cats lived outside and were fed on milk, crisps, mashed potato and dinner scraps, mind you some of the meat scraps were slices of beef which my mum used to bring home from work.
> They also used to get together outside our bedroom window at night for a group sing song.


Aaah, cat 'Poetry competitions'


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Eeurgh, I'm soaked, I've not been outside in the rain but Kizzy has and she decided to share her sogginess with me by rubbing round my ankles and then jumping on my lap.
> 
> EDIT - Now Fifi has come in and done the same.


Ditto here!


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2017)

My son just brought this to my attention http://www.puddingclub.com/pudding-club-meetings

In other news, Coventry is a bit damp this morning, it's also dull grey and cool, a total contrast to Monday's hot sunny day.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Kittizen Tasha is back at the Vet.
> 
> Her "third" eyelid on one eye was looking odd over the weekend, and very pink this morning. She has a abscess behind the eye, probably connected to the infection that was in her gums. The vet tried to drain the abscess but apparently in their early stages, they are hard, and not easy to drain. So she will be on antibiotics and possibly another operation next week, possibly needing the eye to be removed.
> 
> ...


 
for you and Tasha. Here's hoping the abcess can be sorted without her losing an eye. If it comes to the worst, yes they can function perfectly well. A friend of ours adopted a blind cat in Saudi - he had lost both eyes and got along absolutely fine (as long as furniture wasn't unexpectedly moved).


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Best wishes to Wol and Tasha.
> I have just booked for a weekend of cycling in the Peaky District.
> The current plan is to stay in a pub  and ride the Tissington Trail, the Highly Peaky Trail, and Monsal Trail too.
> I just hope the weather isn't too or generally


I like the Tissington Trail. Nothing to do with it being flat obviously


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2017)

Another rat to dispose of this morning. 3 and counting 

In other news - Ivan has developed a taste for layers pellets. Hope he isn't going to start laying eggs


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2017)

I didn't know that Flagondries were such cycling fans.

Here is one taking a close look at my wheels.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2017)

User said:


> That's not a dragonfly... it's the Punc*ure Fairy in disguise!


You're right! I hadn't noticed it had eaten a whole tyre.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I always get the oldest bloody rooms....
> 
> View attachment 370616



Not the best looking kettle.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2017)

" Non ship slearing shoes ". Is a bit of a mouthful!

Courtesy of Countryfile, Adam Henson.


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I didn't know that Flagondries were such cycling fans.
> 
> Here is one taking a close look at my wheels.
> View attachment 370728



Great picture!


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2017)

No rain in Winchester..... Yet. I'm going to do some hoovering and ironing this morning. They'd had the cleaner in before I came so there's not much to do. At least my dad is a very meticulous tidy person. 
No sign of my mum being able to come home after her hip op. She is having problems with low blood pressure which drops like a stone when she stands up so she can't mobilise yet .
I've been enjoying cycling around the #memory lanes and some new ones. I bought some lights from Hlfords yesterday and went for an evening ride but I'd forgotten how dark unlit roads are, oops, so I had to go a bit slower. It was quite an adventure. I enjoyed the quiet, the rabbits, bats and owls, but it was a bit foolish really.


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I like the Tissington Trail. Nothing to do with it being flat obviously


Oh, is it? I hadn't realised
I dare say the High Peak Trail is kinda flat too. And the Monsal Trail starts at Bakewell, so it would be rude not to try the local tarts.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Aug 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> And the Monsal Trail starts at Bakewell, so it would be rude not to try the local tarts.


I wanted to try the local Grantham tarts last night but @Hill Wimp warned me it might be an expensive night out....


----------



## potsy (30 Aug 2017)

We now have a Smart Meter, don't know how we managed before with only the stupid meter


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Aug 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Not the best looking kettle.


Well if it was good enough for Edward I, then it's good enough for me...


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2017)

It's pouring with rain here. 

The car is fixed and ready to pick up.  I will snag a lift to the village later from my neighbour.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> My son just brought this to my attention http://www.puddingclub.com/pudding-club-meetings
> 
> In other news, Coventry is a bit damp this morning, it's also dull grey and cool, a total contrast to Monday's hot sunny day.


We belong to a Dining Club. Rather delischdelisch


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Another rat to dispose of this morning. 3 and counting
> 
> In other news - Ivan has developed a taste for layers pellets. Hope he isn't going to start laying eggs


Either Sasha or her boyfriend Marshall who inhabit the car port have left a mouse lying about. Thankfully they thought about their house slaves and didn't bring them inside.


----------



## Speicher (30 Aug 2017)

Tasha is quietly recuperating. So am I.  

Call me old-fashioned, if you will. But, at the top of my screen on start-up there is a "Tap and say... blah blah...." This morning's was "ask the computer how many centimetres are in 172 inches. I do not need a puter to work that out, nor even a pen and paper. Forty inches is one metre, forty goes into 172 four times, with 12 left over. 12 inches is 30 cms, so that is 430 cms. Is mental arithmetric too difficult for people today or is that a hard sum? 

I am not expecting peeps to work out quadratic equations in their head, but basic sums should be doable, with pen and paper if necessary.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Oh, is it? I hadn't realised
> I dare say the High Peak Trail is kinda flat too. And the Monsal Trail starts at Bakewell, so it would be rude not to try the local tarts.


The Tissington isn't flat, it climbs all the way from Ashbourne.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> The Tissington isn't flat, it climbs all the way from Ashbourne.


The bit at the bottom by the river and the stones is.


----------



## Speicher (30 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @Speicher - that's good news about Tasha (and you). I'm so pleased.



She is not out of the woods yet, as they need to find out what is going on behind that eye, but yes, progress so far is good.


----------



## midlife (30 Aug 2017)

tyred said:


> Found what looks to be a potentially interesting read in a charity shop earlier today
> View attachment 370696



The bike shop where I used to work. A glimpse of how things were in the old days. Cliff used to come In and do the the books one afternoon a week in the 70's. Towards the back there's a pic of my old boss, Bryan Loukes


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Aug 2017)

I got my hair cut yesterday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2017)

I am at the hospital, podiatrist was not happy with my condition this morning, so I am inpatient and waiting for surgery and such, amputation of second toe.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hope all goes well and you recover quickly.


Not something I haven't been expecting, in fact I packed a bag and didn't eat today before I saw the doctor, and went by work and arranged leave, because I know any time you actually get sent to be inpatient at a hospital in the States, it's serious.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not something I haven't been expecting, in fact I packed a bag and didn't eat today before I saw the doctor, and went by work and arranged leave, because I know any time you actually get sent to be inpatient at a hospital in the States, it's serious.


 is that amputation of the second toe or of a second toe?

Whatever I do hope it's successful and wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Aug 2017)

I'm waiting for the chef to turn up.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am at the hospital, podiatrist was not happy with my condition this morning, so I am inpatient and waiting for surgery and such, amputation of second toe.



Heal well.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am at the hospital, podiatrist was not happy with my condition this morning, so I am inpatient and waiting for surgery and such, amputation of second toe.


Sorry to hear this. I hope all goes well and that you'll have a speedy recovery


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm waiting for the chef to turn up.



Not been here yet and I'm hungry.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am at the hospital, podiatrist was not happy with my condition this morning, so I am inpatient and waiting for surgery and such, amputation of second toe.


 hope it all goes well fella.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> is that amputation of the second toe or of a second toe?
> 
> Whatever I do hope it's successful and wish you a speedy recovery.


The second toe, I haven't so much as had my tonsils out, actually. So I'm in a little RC hospital right near where I work.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am at the hospital, podiatrist was not happy with my condition this morning, so I am inpatient and waiting for surgery and such, amputation of second toe.



Ouch! Mend well xxx


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2017)

Mum's car is back from the garage. It's only now, with a new clutch, that I realised how ropey the gearshift was getting.

Tried out a couple of series 2 Fabias for size while I was there as I'm looking for a replacement for my Felicia... The non-sensible part of me rather liked the VRS, but the sensible part of me tells me that a) I hate auto boxes and b) apple green is so not my colour... The silver 1.2 tsi was very nice, but what being a short arse, the thick rear pillars mean that visibility out the back isn't ideal. I could live with a series 2 Fabia, but I'm going to try hold out for the newer series 3.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2017)

I always like the looks of Skodas but we don't get them over here.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2017)

That's a shame, as they give you really good bang for buck compared to other choices in the class.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am at the hospital, podiatrist was not happy with my condition this morning, so I am inpatient and waiting for surgery and such, amputation of second toe.


I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2017)

Works for me. I don't think I'll have much trouble getting over this, balance was already a bit iffy. Might send me over to the recumbent trike forum sooner than expected.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> The second toe, I haven't so much as had my tonsils out, actually. So I'm in a little RC hospital right near where I work.


Didn't you work at a church?

Best o'luck though.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Works for me. I don't think I'll have much trouble getting over this, balance was already a bit iffy. Might send me over to the recumbent trike forum sooner than expected.




I hope your operation goes well GA. Take care.


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am at the hospital, podiatrist was not happy with my condition this morning, so I am inpatient and waiting for surgery and such, amputation of second toe.





Gravity Aided said:


> Not something I haven't been expecting, in fact I packed a bag and didn't eat today before I saw the doctor, and went by work and arranged leave, because I know any time you actually get sent to be inpatient at a hospital in the States, it's serious.





Gravity Aided said:


> The second toe, I haven't so much as had my tonsils out, actually. So I'm in a little RC hospital right near where I work.





Gravity Aided said:


> Works for me. I don't think I'll have much trouble getting over this, balance was already a bit iffy. Might send me over to the recumbent trike forum sooner than expected.



All the best for a good outcome and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## GM (30 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Tasha is quietly recuperating. So am I.




I hope things carry on for the better. I know how you must be feeling, we're going through the same with our one


----------



## GM (30 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am at the hospital, podiatrist was not happy with my condition this morning, so I am inpatient and waiting for surgery and such, amputation of second toe.




Ouch! that sounds painful, hope it all goes well and a quick recovery.


----------



## lutonloony (30 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think modern cats are too soft. My parent's old cats lived outside and were fed on milk, crisps, mashed potato and dinner scraps, mind you some of the meat scraps were slices of beef which my mum used to bring home from work.
> They also used to get together outside our bedroom window at night for a group sing song.


My stepdad was a waiter at a decent hotel, he often used to bring sirloin catty bags home for the puss cat ( I may have snuck the odd bit), when he changed job, my cat took 5 days before it would deign to eat the rubbish that was Whiskers!

Oscar the ginger Tom often has choir practice at 02:30


----------



## TVC (30 Aug 2017)

Hope all goes well @Gravity Aided


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2017)

Thank you. Currently awaiting surgery, we go today.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2017)

I had Cake and Sydney pie and baked beans for tea, made to my own recipe. Tinned.

I popped out to clean the water dish, it had gone a bit green, whilst I was giving it a brush I noticed a little Hedgehog waiting for me to disappear. There was a bit of a Mexican stand off whilst we eyed each other up before I went in doors. It didn't take long for the Hedgehog to pluck up enough courage to go and have some snacks. There were 3 there a moment ago.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Marriage is like that....





Gravity Aided said:


> Not something I haven't been expecting, in fact I packed a bag and didn't eat today before I saw the doctor, and went by work and arranged leave, because I know any time you actually get sent to be inpatient at a hospital in the States, it's serious.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Thank you. Currently awaiting surgery, we go today.


Good luck, friend.


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2017)

Been rocking at the Belgrade Theatre tonight. We've seen Be Bop A Lula, featuring the music of Eddie Cochren, Roy Orbison, Gene Vincent and Adam Faith, an excellent night out.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Aug 2017)

I've just changed the lightbulbs in my art deco ceiling lights from a puny 20 watt to 46 watt.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Good luck, friend.


All done, have room service menu. Jello or cream soup. Both sound good. Currently connected to ping machines.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2017)

Jello, potato soup, and pudding, as well as tea, on their way


----------



## slowmotion (31 Aug 2017)

@Gravity Aided, very best wishes to you from W14. Let us know about the hospital food. In the UK, I found the veggie one was always the best.


----------



## TVC (31 Aug 2017)

Glad you're OK @Gravity Aided are they making you wear the cone of shame?

To cheer you up, here is the video of us at @User's house party last weekend,


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Jello, potato soup, and pudding, as well as tea, on their way



The world feels a better place after a cup of tea.  Glad it went well xxx 

The girls send healing furry head bops.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2017)

Right ladies and gents, I'm off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath and a good book.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2017)

Week 64 is nearly over. I just hope my tired brain wakes up enough to see week 63 in on Monday. At this rate I could miss my own retirement.


----------



## GM (31 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> All done, have room service menu. Jello or cream soup. Both sound good. Currently connected to ping machines.




I hope that ping machine is not a microwave!  Take care, feet up for a couple of days.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Jello, potato soup, and pudding, as well as tea, on their way


I'm glad you are back with us. Take care.

Do you mean jelly?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> Been rocking at the Belgrade Theatre tonight. We've seen Be Bop A Lula, featuring the music of Eddie Cochren, Roy Orbison, Gene Vincent and Adam Faith, an excellent night out.



I can remember the place where Eddie Cochran's car crashed.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I can remember the place where Eddie Cochran's car crashed.



Chipenham, crash caused by a blow out I believe, Eddie Cochran was thrown out the back door.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> Chipenham, crash caused by a blow out I believe, Eddie Cochran was thrown out the back door.


Not far from where I lived at the bottom of Rowden Hill on the A4. I was young at the time so I didn't know much about it. My mum worked in St. Andrews Hospital which was 100 yds from the crash site.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> @Gravity Aided, very best wishes to you from W14. Let us know about the hospital food. In the UK, _*I found the veggie one was always the best.*_


_*
*_
If ever in doubt that's the safest bet.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2017)

There was a nice sunrise this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2017)

I'm going to have a rest. I just took my jeans off to have a shave! No my beard isn't that long!


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Not far from where I lived at the bottom of Rowden Hill on the A4. I was young at the time so I didn't know much about it. My mum worked in St. Andrews Hospital which was 100 yds from the crash site.


Maz has visited the site on the anniversary of the crash and left flowers there, quite a crowd gathers apparently.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> There was a nice sunrise this morning.
> View attachment 370879


There's bad weather on the way.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> There was a nice sunrise this morning.
> View attachment 370879



Red sky at night shepherds delight. Red sky in the morning shepherds warning. Minced lamb , peas and potatoes...shepherds pie.


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2017)

Argh nuts... blood pressure is a bit high 158 over 88. Was 6 months ago. Never had high blood pressure before. Most likely due to less than ideal exercise (for me) after busting my spine. 24h meter to wear in 2 weeks. Time to hit the potassium rich foods (which I've not had many recently) and get cycling


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Argh nuts... blood pressure is a bit high 158 over 88. Was 6 months ago. Never had high blood pressure before. Most likely due to less than ideal exercise (for me) after busting my spine. 24h meter to wear in 2 weeks. Time to hit the potassium rich foods (which I've not had many recently) and get cycling


Yikes. Good excuse for more cycling!


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> Yikes. Good excuse for more cycling!



Provided my back let's me...


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Argh nuts... blood pressure is a bit high 158 over 88. Was 6 months ago. Never had high blood pressure before. Most likely due to less than ideal exercise (for me) after busting my spine. 24h meter to wear in 2 weeks. Time to hit the potassium rich foods (which I've not had many recently) and get cycling


I dread to think what mine is after the last 18 months, was a bit high then.

Doctors later to get something to help with my knee pain, Tesco 20p ibuprofen is not touching it


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2017)

Ibuprofen isn't good for blood pressure.

I was told to space paracetamol out over the whole day within a max of 8. Try one tablet every 2 hours. 

I've packed in pain killers unless I really need it. The GP isn't keen on codeine. 

Just going to buy a blood pressure meter as its possibly white coat syndrome having been prodded enough in the last couple of years. Going to try and avoid tablets if I can.


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2017)

User13710 said:


> Try Paracetamol, honestly. People think they are ineffective, but an orthopaedic surgeon told me once that they are wrong to think that.


I'm actually taking a combo of Ibuprofen with Cocodamol as recommended by the pharmacist, but they said Naproxen would be better.

Weirdly it's my 'good' knee that is bothering me, not the already weak one that I hurt a couple of years back.


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2017)

I'm very much in the camp of taking them for no longer than necessary, but the prospect of the next four days at work is giving me nightmares already.


----------



## lutonloony (31 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> I'm actually taking a combo of Ibuprofen with Cocodamol as recommended by the pharmacist, but they said Naproxen would be better.
> 
> Weirdly it's my 'good' knee that is bothering me, not the already weak one that I hurt a couple of years back.


often its the good knee, because you tend to throw more weight on it, I'm on diclofenac but a lot of quacks wont prescribe it anymore


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2017)

Biplane has just gone over! Must be going down to Bournemouth.
They say that Beetroot is good at lowering blood pressure. I Find that a glass of red wine also helps.
We are going to the seaside tomorrow. I hope my rest day works as the fairies are still with me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Glad you're OK @Gravity Aided are they making you wear the cone of shame?
> 
> To cheer you up, here is the video of us at @User's house party last weekend,



Mmmm Angie Dickinson.....

That's probably the best video ever posted on CC!


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Glad you're OK @Gravity Aided are they making you wear the cone of shame?
> 
> To cheer you up, here is the video of us at @User's house party last weekend,



Mmmm Angie Dickinson.....

That's probably the best video ever posted on CC!


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2017)

Feel bleurgh after a night of weird dreams and not as much sleep as I'd have liked.

Now that I've got the car back, I'm going to do a run over to Lidl after lunch to stock up on stuff.

Also need to label the jars of grape jelly I made yesterday. Just the thing to have with peanut butter on toast.


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> I dread to think what mine is after the last 18 months, was a bit high then.
> 
> Doctors later to get something to help with my knee pain, Tesco 20p ibuprofen is not touching it



I hope that the doctor will prescribe something sensible that works. Don't touch tramadol or you'll never get off it. Hopefully you will get some improvement soon.


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2017)

My good news is that my mum can come home later this afternoon or early evening.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2017)

GM said:


> I hope that ping machine is not a microwave!  Take care, feet up for a couple of days.


No, just a machine that goes ping. Totally ignorant of medicine beyond college biology, as I had to have another science beside meteorology.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> Argh nuts... blood pressure is a bit high 158 over 88. Was 6 months ago. Never had high blood pressure before. Most likely due to less than ideal exercise (for me) after busting my spine. 24h meter to wear in 2 weeks. Time to hit the potassium rich foods (which I've not had many recently) and get cycling



Mines usually up a bit when it's taken, despite having taken enough medication over the last few years to put me in danger of rattling over the bumps.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Red sky at night shepherds delight. Red sky in the morning shepherds warning. Minced lamb , peas and potatoes...shepherds pie.


We have corn instead of peas, and ground beef instead of lamb, over here. I don't see it as shepherds pie, then


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> I hope that the doctor will prescribe something sensible that works. Don't touch tramadol or you'll never get off it. Hopefully you will get some improvement soon.


In my experience he usually prescribes whatever is cheapest, I had good results with Naproxen last time so maybe that.

Will go down later and see if he can fit me in.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2017)

slowmotion said:


> @Gravity Aided, very best wishes to you from W14. Let us know about the hospital food. In the UK, I found the veggie one was always the best.


Actually quite good, I'm also on a restricted diet, but have good choices on the menu. I had my usual bagel and cereal for breakfast, last night's potato soup was divine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2017)

User said:


> If it is beef, it is cottage pie.


That's how I see it as well. Meat pies may be a good Avenue for culinary improvement in this country, although pot pies have improved greatly.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Aug 2017)

3rd gear synchro has gone on my new doblo van at 5k...ffs
Warranty claim..nearest fiat service is 25 miles away..none in Peterborough to do commercial...its a 1250 engine used in cars like fiat doblo which I can buy at Peterborough Fiat!!!! I give up


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2017)

That makes no sense, I should think Fiat would do better than that.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2017)

I've had a few rests, flicked quite a few catterpiggles off of the sprout plants, put up some poles on the pergola and had another rest and am feeling a bit better. 121 over 68 with a slight headache.
The weather here has been lovely and sunny although it looks like some high storm clouds are moving in from the West.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (31 Aug 2017)

Freshly caught mackerel for tea. We actually caught something for once! Most were released but not much gets close to very fresh mackerel.


----------



## TVC (31 Aug 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Freshly caught mackerel for tea. We actually caught something for once! Most were released but not much gets close to very fresh mackerel.
> 
> View attachment 370940


I'm on my way over.....

What's the seasoning, they look beaut.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (31 Aug 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I'm on my way over.....
> 
> What's the seasoning, they look beaut.



Black pepper and a bit of generic Cajun. I haven't got my hot smoker with me (too large for luggage) and wanted a hint of smoke at least.


----------



## Speicher (31 Aug 2017)

potsy said:


> In my experience he usually prescribes whatever is cheapest, I had good results with Naproxen last time so maybe that.
> 
> Will go down later and see if he can fit me in.



Depends how wide the door frame is, I s'pose.


----------



## TVC (31 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Pubes look better lightly trimmed than completely shaved....


Now he tells me.


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> Depends how wide the door frame is, I s'pose.



Quite wide, he's a big chap 

Anyway as suspected a couple of packets of Naproxen to tide me over for a few weeks, got to go back if it doesn't improve


Oh and lose some weight


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Aug 2017)

I have just discoverrrrrd, that Pastis with sparkling water is rather pleasant:-)


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2017)

The biplane flew back a little while ago, it was the Breitling Wing Walker on it's way back to Rendcomb in Gloucestershire.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2017)

Fish,tater tots and glucerna for lunch.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2017)

TVCCCCCcccccccc, oh @The Velvet Curtain ..... look what I've got


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am at the hospital, podiatrist was not happy with my condition this morning, so I am inpatient and waiting for surgery and such, amputation of second toe.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I had Cake and Sydney pie and baked beans for tea, made to my own recipe. Tinned.
> 
> I popped out to clean the water dish, it had gone a bit green, whilst I was giving it a brush I noticed a little Hedgehog waiting for me to disappear. There was a bit of a Mexican stand off whilst we eyed each other up before I went in doors. It didn't take long for the Hedgehog to pluck up enough courage to go and have some snacks. There were 3 there a moment ago.


I'm so jealous
We had lots in the garden a few years back and now I can't remember when I last saw one


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I'm going to have a rest. I just took my jeans off to have a shave! No my beard isn't that long!


shave what??


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just discoverrrrrd, that Pastis with sparkling water is rather pleasant:-)
> 
> View attachment 370959



Milky


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2017)

lutonloony said:


> often its the good knee, because you tend to throw more weight on it, I'm on diclofenac but a lot of quacks wont prescribe it anymore


Which is a bummer cos it works. I'm eking my supply out!


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2017)

Katherine said:


> I hope that the doctor will prescribe something sensible that works. Don't touch tramadol or you'll never get off it. Hopefully you will get some improvement soon.


Tramadol wasn't very good for me. The first day was  and after that 
Only took it for a couple of weeks and gave up.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Freshly caught mackerel for tea. We actually caught something for once! Most were released but not much gets close to very fresh mackerel.
> 
> View attachment 370940


Save some for me


----------



## TVC (31 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> TVCCCCCcccccccc, oh @The Velvet Curtain ..... look what I've got
> View attachment 370963


Whimper!


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2017)

I need my bed


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just discoverrrrrd, that Pastis with sparkling water is rather pleasant:-)
> 
> View attachment 370959


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm so jealous
> We had lots in the garden a few years back and now I can't remember when I last saw one


Have you seen any of their reminders laying around anywhere as that is a good sign. They do seem a lot more wary than I can remember them being in the past. The 2 little ones are the first to show before dusk followed by the adults later on.
A lot of the houses here are from the 50's and have long gardens so they have plenty of room to roam about, plus there are trees and hedges.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just discoverrrrrd, that Pastis with sparkling water is rather pleasant:-)
> 
> View attachment 370959


One of my favourite drinks is a large Pernod with loads of ice but you then need to wait til the ice has melted so it's best having a pint as well, something very cold and a bit sharp like a pint of the old 'wifebeater' (Stella) or preferably 'Budvar'.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> ......actually you need gin


I'm just finishing a bottle of prossecco


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Have you seen any of their reminders laying around anywhere as that is a good sign. They do seem a lot more wary than I can remember them being in the past. The 2 little ones are the first to show before dusk followed by the adults later on.
> A lot of the houses here are from the 50's and have long gardens so they have plenty of room to roam about, plus there are trees and hedges.


Nope. I've got excited over hedgehog poo in the past but that is no longer in evidence either


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Aug 2017)

raleighnut said:


> One of my favourite drinks is a large Pernod with loads of ice but you then need to wait til the ice has melted so it's best having a pint as well, something very cold and a bit sharp like a pint of the old 'wifebeater' (Stella) or preferably 'Budvar'.


I prefer a double espresso with a Pastis.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I prefer a double espresso with a Pastis.


If you have very cold icecubes (about half a dozen) and leave it for 20-24 minutes it goes almost crystalline in texture as the alcohol 'eat's' into the ice leaving a semi liquid that is below freezing.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> shave what??


I could try waxing. But should I choose a wax with carnuba in it?


----------



## lutonloony (31 Aug 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Which is a bummer cos it works. I'm eking my supply out!


The only ones that do for me, Am going to stock up whilst I am on my pre paid certificate, and will then be selling them on the black market


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2017)

I was caught in the middle of "staff wars" in a hospital tonight whilst visiting my father-in-law; one member of staff asked me to wait outside the ward due to "protected meal time", then the (self-announced) lead nurse told me I could go in, then the ward staff asked me to leave and then the lead nurse told me to go back. I told them I would wait until they sorted it out, at which the lead nurse said "please take a seat whilst I close this discussion down..."

I was afraid not to


----------



## lutonloony (31 Aug 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just discoverrrrrd, that Pastis with sparkling water is rather pleasant:-)
> 
> View attachment 370959


Doesn't the water make the pasty go soggy?


----------



## tyred (31 Aug 2017)

I almost landed on the bonnet of a Trabant tonight which stopped at a junction as I approached and then pulled out in front of me First time I've ever seen a Trabant in real life and not a first sighting I will forget. The smell of two-stroke petrol is still lingering in my nostrils.

Typical driver of a posh German saloon


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2017)

User said:


> The lead nurse was in the wrong. Protected meal times are there for a reason and, unless your father in law was terminal, you should have been asked to wait.


I was asked to wait, twice.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Aug 2017)

User said:


> Well, now you know the 'lead' nurse is wrong if it happens again you know what to do.


Tell her to fark off?


----------



## TVC (31 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Tell her to fark off?


Tell her you'll send Reg round.


----------



## hopless500 (31 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I could try waxing. But should I choose a wax with carnuba in it?


I refuse to express an opinion


----------



## Hugh Manatee (31 Aug 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Have you seen any of their reminders laying around anywhere as that is a good sign. They do seem a lot more wary than I can remember them being in the past. The 2 little ones are the first to show before dusk followed by the adults later on.
> A lot of the houses here are from the 50's and have long gardens so they have plenty of room to roam about, plus there are trees and hedges.



Speaking of hedgehogs, check this little chap out:







This is a blonde hedgehog rather than an albino one. Famous on Alderney. We saw this one on a hedgehog and bat walk. It didn't seem in the least bit bothered by our presence.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2017)

tyred said:


> I almost landed on the bonnet of a Trabant tonight which stopped at a junction as I approached and then pulled out in front of me First time I've ever seen a Trabant in real life and not a first sighting I will forget. The smell of two-stroke petrol is still lingering in my nostrils.
> 
> Typical driver of a posh German saloon



I have fond memories of the two stroke smell from my motorbike days and from my childhood, my Dad had several mopeds and scooters.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2017)

Mmmmm, well my strimmer and chain saw have two stroke motors.

Love trabbies, they're something of a hoot - there's one I see regularly here. It's the posh model in two tone baby nappy brown...


----------



## tyred (31 Aug 2017)

dave r said:


> I have fond memories of the two stroke smell from my motorbike days and from my childhood, my Dad had several mopeds and scooters.



As a lover of oddities it was lovely to see one even if the circumstances weren't ideal and I wouldn't mind having one to play with but having seen how smoky it is (perhaps he'd got the mix wrong to be fair), I'm pleased all cars aren't two stroke.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2017)

tyred said:


> As a lover of oddities it was lovely to see one even if the circumstances weren't ideal and I wouldn't mind having one to play with but having seen how smoky it is (perhaps he'd got the mix wrong to be fair), I'm pleased all cars aren't two stroke.


For a real 2 stroke car I present the SAAB 96 Monte Carlo (850)


View: https://youtu.be/1sqIUw6ExyI


Now they're quick


----------



## slowmotion (31 Aug 2017)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, well my strimmer and chain saw have two stroke motors.



......so does my outboard.....


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> We have corn instead of peas, and ground beef instead of lamb, over here. I don't see it as shepherds pie, then





User said:


> If it is beef, it is cottage pie.


Agreed. A mash potato pie with mined lamb is a shepherd's pie and a cottage pie uses minced beef. 


meta lon said:


> 3rd gear synchro has gone on my new doblo van at 5k...ffs
> Warranty claim..nearest fiat service is 25 miles away..none in Peterborough to do commercial...its a 1250 engine used in cars like fiat doblo which I can buy at Peterborough Fiat!!!! I give up


Oh dear! 



Speicher said:


> Depends how wide the door frame is, I s'pose.






Illaveago said:


> I could try waxing. But should I choose a wax with carnuba in it?


Yes.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> For a real 2 stroke car I present the SAAB 96 Monte Carlo (850)
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/1sqIUw6ExyI
> ...




Those made pretty nifty rally cars back in the day...  IIRC the body shape came about because they wanted a car that could roll over and just carry on. Most famous driver was Erik "pa taket" Carlsson, who was married to Pat Moss, Stirling Moss' sister.

Erik won the RAC Rally three times on the bounce in a SAAB 96 (60, 61, 62) and the Monte twice (62, 63).

I know you're a raleigh nut, but I'm a rally nut. 

I'll go get me coat...


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Those made pretty nifty rally cars back in the day...  IIRC the body shape came about because they wanted a car that could roll over and just carry on. Most famous driver was Erik "pa taket" Carlsson, who was married to Pat Moss, Stirling Moss' sister.
> 
> Erik won the RAC Rally three times on the bounce in a SAAB 96 (60, 61, 62) and the Monte twice (62, 63).
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoyed the walk.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> I have fond memories of the two stroke smell from my motorbike days and from my childhood, my Dad had several mopeds and scooters.


A while ago, a friend said "Two stroke exhaust is the smell of FUN." He was spot on.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Sep 2017)

We had 2 stroke trucks too,


View: https://youtu.be/5pwhm_xoDiY


----------



## raleighnut (1 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Those made pretty nifty rally cars back in the day...  IIRC the body shape came about because they wanted a car that could roll over and just carry on. Most famous driver was Erik "pa taket" Carlsson, who was married to Pat Moss, Stirling Moss' sister.
> 
> Erik won the RAC Rally three times on the bounce in a SAAB 96 (60, 61, 62) and the Monte twice (62, 63).
> 
> ...


I was more a fan of Stig Blomqvist when I worked at a SAAB garage 76-79, we had a couple of customers with Monte Carlo's

This one is the V4 (Ford) engine,


View: https://youtu.be/lXQAPokV980


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2017)

Beautiful day with a little nip in the air. This morning was the first morning for a long time that I got out of bed and thought .

The feeling only lasted a second or two the @Fab Foodie fell asleep again


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> For a real 2 stroke car I present the SAAB 96 Monte Carlo (850)
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/1sqIUw6ExyI
> ...



Wasn't the Jowet Javelin a 2 stroke?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> We had 2 stroke trucks too,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/5pwhm_xoDiY



Tate and Lyle had a fleet of Fodens and they used to travel up the A4 every day from Bristol.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Wasn't the Jowet Javelin a 2 stroke?


OHV flat four,

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...avelin&usg=AFQjCNE_hf-sqcDtgVLNEUVWbtNlcgq8KA


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> For a real 2 stroke car I present the SAAB 96 Monte Carlo (850)
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/1sqIUw6ExyI
> ...




I've seen a few of those (though just the basic models) but what always impressed me is a 1960s Audi 1000S which is often seen at local classic car events. It is also a two stroke (3 cyl, presumably 1,000cc) and it is one of the sweetest and smoothest running engines I have ever seen and isn't remotely smoky. It seems pretty lively too for a car of it's time as it overtook me on a long climb near where I live (I was driving an old diesel Golf). I suppose it is technically a 6 cyl, 2 L. 

Audi did make interesting cars once upon a time.


----------



## TVC (1 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Will you be answering them in your boxers?
> 
> 
> Edit: I suspect me asking a question like that could warrant a lifetime ban from CC.


Noooo, I had only just got over the mental image last time this subject came up, now I'm back to Alan Partridge's running shorts again


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Sep 2017)

Another week and I have, yet again, failed to engineer my dismissal.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2017)

@Fab Foodie seems happy with my recent pension statement.


----------



## TVC (1 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie seems happy with my recent pension statement.


Are you saying he's a gold digger?


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Are you saying he's a gold digger?


No I think I saw lots of bike wheels going round in his eyes and I'm sure he started blubbering about buying a house for all the bikes.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie seems happy with my recent pension statement.


He's not considering a new patio is he?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Sep 2017)

User said:


> You need to ramp up the bad behaviour.


Trust me, even I couldn't pass the bad behaviour threshold here...


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> He's not considering a new patio is he?


To benefit so that he would need a new patio he would have to marry me which could prove problematic at the moment plus I'm not sure that's really us. He can save his energy and just be nice to me


----------



## TVC (1 Sep 2017)

I am making bacon broth for tea, that's normally a cold weather comfort food for us, so I suspect Autumn might be on its way.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> ....but if you suddenly stop posting on here, should we shop FF? Or might we have to grass up @potsy?


Grass up @potsy sounds good


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am making bacon broth for tea, that's normally a cold weather comfort food for us, so I suspect Autumn might be on its way.


Get over yourself. It's still summer in the South.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am making bacon broth for tea, that's normally a cold weather comfort food for us, so I suspect Autumn might be on its way.


Meteorological Autumn begins today. Astronomical Autumn arrives on the 21st with the equinox. So right on the money.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2017)

I've been sitting in a chair, responding to Cycle Chat, and looking out the window and talking to folks. Maybe I'm transitioning to an office job.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Sep 2017)

It's my birthday today!

I have gone to the largest 'town' on Alderney and bought a new tee shirt. Then a long walk where we saw spotty Alderney pigs, a wild black rabbit and a family of peacocks. 

Then the sun came out so it was down to the beach for a final swim, (around half a mile I estimate) and now back for a beer.

An excellent way to spend the day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2017)

Yesterday, a Newfoundland dog came by to see me. He was wonderful. His handler just walks the halls of the hospital, and the dog knows whom to visit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> It's my birthday today!
> 
> I have gone to the largest 'town' on Alderney and bought a new tee shirt. Then a long walk where we saw spotty Alderney pigs, a wild black rabbit and a family of peacocks.
> 
> ...


My birthday as well, a very happy birthday to you, @Hugh Manatee !


----------



## raleighnut (1 Sep 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> It's my birthday today!
> 
> I have gone to the largest 'town' on Alderney and bought a new tee shirt. Then a long walk where we saw spotty Alderney pigs, a wild black rabbit and a family of peacocks.
> 
> ...


----------



## raleighnut (1 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> My birthday as well, a very happy birthday to you, @Hugh Manatee !


  

How is the (non) toe.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> My birthday as well, a very happy birthday to you, @Hugh Manatee !




Happy birthday GA. Birthday cake is on you then.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2017)

Much improved, I'm told. I'm also told cycling may be right out until October or November.


----------



## TVC (1 Sep 2017)

A double happy birthday to @Gravity Aided and @Hugh Manatee


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2017)

Fried pork tenderloin ámericàin with tater tots. What a fine lunch.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2017)

Happy birthday @Hugh Manatee & @Gravity Aided xxx


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yesterday, a Newfoundland dog came by to see me. He was wonderful. His handler just walks the halls of the hospital, and the dog knows whom to visit.



Aaaah, sounds like a Pets as Therapy dog.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Much improved, I'm told. I'm also told cycling may be right out until October or November.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Sep 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> It's my birthday today!
> 
> I have gone to the largest 'town' on Alderney and bought a new tee shirt. Then a long walk where we saw spotty Alderney pigs, a wild black rabbit and a family of peacocks.
> 
> ...




I do beg your pardon. Many happy returns to you as well. My sincere apologies for leaving you out. You of course can have 2 pieces of cake.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Aaaah, sounds like a Pets as Therapy dog.


A huge Therapy Dog, in person as in spirit. Taller than my bed.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2017)

They are big, aren't they? An old school friend of mine has Leonbergers...


----------



## hopless500 (1 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I would be suspicious of Hopless with her misdirection.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Sep 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> It's my birthday today!
> 
> I have gone to the largest 'town' on Alderney and bought a new tee shirt. Then a long walk where we saw spotty Alderney pigs, a wild black rabbit and a family of peacocks.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2017)

This one actually has some Grand Pyrenees as well. Newfoundland coloring, Grand Pyrenees size. We had a fellow of Swiss origin in our neighborhood growing up who had Grand Pyrenees as well. Wonderful dogs, but giants.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> My birthday as well, a very happy birthday to you, @Hugh Manatee !


Happy birthday to you too


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Happy birthday to you too


Many, many thanks. And to one and all as well.


----------



## GM (1 Sep 2017)

@Gravity Aided, @Hugh Manatee, Many Happy Returns Chaps!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> I stayed in a farmhouse once that had a house Newfoundland, it was extremely smelly. It used to lie in front of the fire of an evening like a huge stinky lumpy rug, with several Jack Russells reclining on top of it.


Our neighbors had a Newfoundland with a thyroid problem, it was thinner than most Alsatians. Bouncy, like a puppy, all the time. We, at the time, had a small Labrador Retriever who was one of the most quiet and responsible dogs ever. They were fast friends.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2017)

Being thrown out of hospital for liking it too much, allowed to walk right off Healing is progressing well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Good news.


Yep, give it 5 stars on Google maps, way I see it. If you have to go to hospital this one is nice. Good to leave as well, in time for free cake for my birthday.


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2017)

Happy Birthday Gravity Aided and Hugh Manatee


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2017)

After a smidge over two years and a smidge over 6000 miles the hollowtech in my Eastway has handed its notice in, on my last ride it sounded orrible. I've just ordered a replacement from Chain Reaction Cycles.


----------



## lutonloony (1 Sep 2017)

I got told today that I was the most unhelpful person ever met! I have set the bar very high I did refrain from telling said person that she was possibly the rudest person I have ever met


----------



## midlife (1 Sep 2017)

Tim Vine has gone downhill


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2017)

I got my free cake, double chocolate. Diet aside, things are workin' out well. Mrs. GA bought me a nice tablet for my birthday, as well as doing all the runabout I needed for the last few days. I had access to all the reports from surgery and such, it was a good thing I got there when I did, and had all the folk helping me out that were helping me out. I also appreciate you all for your concern and encouragement. That's a lot of help in a situation like this. Bestest forum ever!


----------



## TVC (2 Sep 2017)

midlife said:


> Tim Vine has gone downhill


Live in a comedy club when he can do his sweary jokes he's OK, otherwise he's more of a Children's entertainer IMHO.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Sep 2017)

Have a good day Birthday people...
Had a very nice pork escalope with rosemary gravy and Mediterranean veg last night in a local pub.
I can still taste it But what a tasty dish..new chef ,ill be going again.
Weather forcast friday said a nice weekend....they lied


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2017)

Pretty, clear day dawning at 42F.


----------



## TVC (2 Sep 2017)

I have taken four doors to the dump and tidied the garage. That's me done for the weekend.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I have taken four doors to the dump and tidied the garage. That's me done for the weekend.


Time for a bike ride, after that productivity.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2017)

Rough night's sleep. Too many weird dreams.

Wazzing it down with rain at Monza...

Might go for a bimble on the bike to the Co-op later as I noticed that there were several pieces of parmesan on the shelf dated for today... And several boxes of cotswold legbar eggs.


----------



## TVC (2 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Time for a bike ride, after that productivity.


Tomorrow morning  I'm leading the pub club 35 miles down to Foxton Locks and back, should be a good morning for it.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2017)

Had I known how painful cutting the mini-hedgerows in the back garden was going to be I would have said "Stuff the wildlife" and never planted the ruddy things.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Tomorrow morning  I'm leading the pub club 35 miles down to Foxton Locks and back, should be a good morning for it.


Gone goozalling?


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Sep 2017)

Happy belated birthday wishes to @Gravity Aided and @Hugh Manatee . Sounds like you both had grand days.

I am reclining in the garden inbetween chores and painting spice racks.Not a cloud in the sky.

I am also waiting for @Fab Foodie to return from his epic 230 mile ride. He did the Fnttc last night to Bognor and is now winding his way along the coast home. 15mins ago he rang from Brighton Marina.
Come on Foodie


----------



## TVC (2 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Gone goozalling?


Goozalling? That's even got the internet stumped.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Goozalling? That's even got the internet stumped.


lousy pun. Gongoozaling. ?sp?


----------



## TVC (2 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> lousy pun. Gongoozaling. ?sp?


Ah, well you learn something every day, I've never come across that word before.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Ah, well you learn something every day, I've never come across that word before.


but I bet you've done it, and few places finer than Foxton.


----------



## TVC (2 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> but I bet you've done it, and few places finer than Foxton.


The Grand Union is not a couple of hundred yards from where I live, so narrow boats are part of life for me. I must have a go on one some day.


----------



## GM (2 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes to @Gravity Aided and @Hugh Manatee . Sounds like you both
> 
> I am also waiting for @Fab Foodie to return from his epic 230 mile ride. He did the Fnttc last night to Bognor and is now winding his way along the coast home. 15mins ago he rang from Brighton Marina.
> Come on Foodie




Chapeau Fabbers, you'll sleep well tonight


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Sep 2017)

Had a very nice ride out today..shoulder started cramping at 20 miles so headed back but a nice day for it.

Thers was a memorial ride from the Blubell pub Glinton today too..saw a lad who i think had hit the back of a volvo or crashed and the volvo stopped...
He was rather wet with claret and looked very dazed..but sat up..
St johns in attendance... as i passed the spot an hour later on my way back he'd been put in a proper ambulance..no police so most likely a fall and no fault accident.
Hope he's not too hurt but i suspect concussion and stitches required..


----------



## Katherine (2 Sep 2017)

Wishing a very Happy Birthday to @Hugh Manatee  and @Gravity Aided 
Well done on your escape from hospital and best wishes on your continued recovery. 

I'm at Stafford services and hopefully my last service station stop for a very long time.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Sep 2017)

Someone has made herself at home in the flower box


----------



## TVC (2 Sep 2017)

Moules et frites for tea, just whipped up the garlic mayo.

@Hill Wimp any sign or Mr Saddlesore yet?


----------



## potsy (2 Sep 2017)

Knee's gone, work over for the time being


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Moules et frites for tea, just whipped up the garlic mayo.
> 
> @Hill Wimp any sign or Mr Saddlesore yet?


No update since Brighton. I'm expecting him around 9ish.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Sep 2017)

Foodie has just left Beachy Head. That's along the cliff top not off it 

65 miles to go.


----------



## StuAff (2 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Foodie has just left Beachy Head. That's along the cliff top not off it
> 
> 65 miles to go.


Glad to see he's Dealing with the effort so well. Settled for a mere ton myself.....


----------



## TVC (2 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Knee's gone, work over for the time being


Oh no, is Nurse TVC required?


Seriously, is it bad, are you signed off?


----------



## TVC (2 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Foodie has just left Beachy Head. That's along the cliff top not off it
> 
> 65 miles to go.


Kudos, looks like I'm going to have to up my game.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Foodie has just left Beachy Head. That's along the cliff top not off it
> 
> 65 miles to go.



Really puts my 12 mile afternoon bimble into perspective...


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2017)

I am off to find more Norco.


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2017)

I hope everyone's toes/knees/and bums improve soon.

I have been very busy in my capacity of veterinary nurse, and gardener.

Long story short, Tasha was an extremely unhappy bunny wearing her collar/lampshade. She wasn't eating or drinking, could not get comfy for sleeping, and did not want to use the litter tray. Bob was very fidgetty because he could tell something was wrong with Tasha. I was getting very tired looking after Tasha. So, an Executive Decision was made on Thursday to remove the collar. 

She was so much happier, eating and sleeping properly without the collar, and being able to go outside. But I was worried in case I had made the wrong decision. She was back at the Vet's this morning and seen by one of the Vets who examined her on Tuesday. He is pleased with her state of health, but they cannot be sure of the cause of the problem until next Friday. It could be a cancerous growth or an abscess, they cannot tell yet. The swelling above the eye is soft which is indicative of an abscess, but not definite.


----------



## TVC (2 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Oh no!! Us super fit athletes are prone to get these sports injuries. I hope it gets better soon.


I understand he heard the kebab shop was closing early and buggered his knee sprinting to get there in time


----------



## potsy (2 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh no, is Nurse TVC required?
> 
> 
> Seriously, is it bad, are you signed off?


No need for the nurse just yet, sent home early with instructions to go to A&E in the morning, but I doubt I'll be working again for a few weeks


Ice pack now deployed, plus a walking stick for when I do need to move


----------



## StuAff (2 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes to @Gravity Aided and @Hugh Manatee . Sounds like you both had grand days.
> 
> I am reclining in the garden inbetween chores and painting spice racks.Not a cloud in the sky.
> 
> ...


230 seems a bit high, unless he rode in to the smoke part way? 72 miles from the south bank, then should be about 130 from Felpham to the Ideal home.


----------



## TVC (2 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> No need for the nurse just yet, sent home early with instructions to go to A&E in the morning, but I doubt I'll be working again for a few weeks
> 
> 
> Ice pack now deployed, plus a walking stick for when I do need to move


Ouch, did you do it at work?


----------



## StuAff (2 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> He keeps getting lost.....so add in another 30-40 for those detours.


Oh yes, he's following a Garmin track. First rule of following a Garmin track....remember the thing will try and send you through fields, hedges, make pointless turns, and give you directions that make no sense


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> No need for the nurse just yet, sent home early with instructions to go to A&E in the morning, but I doubt I'll be working again for a few weeks
> 
> 
> Ice pack now deployed, plus a walking stick for when I do need to move


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Paging @Aperitif


Ah...memories of the Angel of the West (wind, Mistral). And Frank. Also the person in Malmesbury. ('wilts') strolling through the car park prominently. A gentle ride to Cardiff from London before the dull old grind to Claudinia  (mumbles incoherently...)

Sorry for late reply Adrian - been away.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Sep 2017)

@Fab Foodie update.

He is in Rye eating chips.


----------



## Aperitif (2 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie update.
> 
> He is in Rye eating chips.


Better than being in Chipstead eating (drinking) rye I suppose...


----------



## gbb (2 Sep 2017)

Cruddy day. Woke up with err....a loose bottom . Felt a bit bleuchh all day, all ive achieved is washed the windows and nothing much else. Ahhh well...maybe tomorrow


----------



## TVC (2 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie update.
> 
> He is in Rye eating chips.


What an athlete!


----------



## hopless500 (2 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Happy belated birthday wishes to @Gravity Aided and @Hugh Manatee . Sounds like you both had grand days.
> 
> I am reclining in the garden inbetween chores and painting spice racks.Not a cloud in the sky.
> 
> ...


230 miles.?? 
I've done 110 and that was


----------



## Katherine (2 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Knee's gone, work over for the time being






potsy said:


> No need for the nurse just yet, sent home early with instructions to go to A&E in the morning, but I doubt I'll be working again for a few weeks
> 
> 
> Ice pack now deployed, plus a walking stick for when I do need to move



Yikes. Sorry to hear that. Hope it settles quickly and you're back on the bike soon!


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2017)

Ouchie @potsy - hope you mend soon xxx


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I hope everyone's toes/knees/and bums improve soon.
> 
> I have been very busy in my capacity of veterinary nurse, and gardener.
> 
> ...



We'll be keeping fingers and paws crossed for Tasha here chez Casa Reynard. 

Glad she's happier without the collar of shame. However, if you do find yourself in need of something of that ilk but that's easier to live with, there are these inflatable donut shaped ones that work equally as well. And they're a lot smaller, too.


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> We'll be keeping fingers and paws crossed for Tasha here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Glad she's happier without the collar of shame. However, if you do find yourself in need of something of that ilk but that's easier to live with, there are these inflatable donut shaped ones that work equally as well. And they're a lot smaller, too.



Would the vet have those, or would I need to buy it myself. If she has an operation on her eye, she may need the something to stop her scratching the eye.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2017)

I have just bought a ticket to this
http://www.edtheatres.com/laurelandhardy


----------



## StuAff (2 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie update.
> 
> He is in Rye eating chips.


Has he made it back yet?


----------



## hopless500 (2 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> If it weren't for his crocked knee, @potsy would be out doing 230 miles tomorrow..........or so he tells me.


 yeah. Right!!!


----------



## hopless500 (2 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> We'll be keeping fingers and paws crossed for Tasha here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Glad she's happier without the collar of shame. However, if you do find yourself in need of something of that ilk but that's easier to live with, there are these inflatable donut shaped ones that work equally as well. And they're a lot smaller, too.


Also there are fabric cones. They stop them from biting and nibbling but they can get comfortable. Unless they are called Jasper... in which case they trip over the cone with every step forward


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Also there are fabric cones. They stop them from biting and nibbling but they can get comfortable. Unless they are called Jasper... in which case they trip over the cone with every step forward



Tasha could not get comfy to sleep, she tried sleeping with her head hanging over the side of things. I will see if the Pet shop has a fabric collar.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Sep 2017)

StuAff said:


> Has he made it back yet?


Not yet.


----------



## StuAff (2 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not yet.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Sep 2017)

He can't be that far away. 24hrs ago he was just waiting to start this epic ride.


----------



## midlife (3 Sep 2017)

New resident raptor has decided to stake their place in our garden..... strangely quiet bird feeder.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> Tasha could not get comfy to sleep, she tried sleeping with her head hanging over the side of things. I will see if the Pet shop has a fabric collar.


If not, I bought mine online.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Not yet.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2017)

Still no sightings.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2017)

Capel le Ferne outside Folkestone just dropping down into Dover.

My revised ETA for @Fab Foodie return is between 0230 and 0300.

#madnessontwowheels


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2017)

Meanwhile Sasha is playing find the spider.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> Would the vet have those, or would I need to buy it myself. If she has an operation on her eye, she may need the something to stop her scratching the eye.



I know you can get them because some of my cat show friends have used them, but couldn't say where from. I'll ask around if you want xxx


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2017)

and he's back.

0255hrs @Fab Foodie staggered through the door


----------



## GM (3 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> and he's back.
> 
> 0255hrs @Fab Foodie staggered through the door





Well done Fabbers ! You'll sleep for a week now


----------



## sackville d (3 Sep 2017)

Today is national "Papa Was A Rolling Stone " day


View: https://youtu.be/pJV2pWFyfn4


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Has anyone told him he's got to get up and cook breakfast for everyone?


I have said we will have brunch so he can have a lie in


----------



## TVC (3 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have said we will have brunch so he can have a lie in


The pubs open at 11, so I'm sure he will be up and about.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The pubs open at 11, so I'm sure he will be up and about.


Ah but will he be cycling there, or walking.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Well done @Fab Foodie .... that is truly impressive


220 miles :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> Did something go wrong to make the ETA so over-optimistic?


Sustrans and some very big hills!


----------



## GM (3 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> 220 miles :-)




 Someone's got to ask.... how's the derriere?


----------



## TVC (3 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> 220 miles :-)


But how many pubs and chip shops?.

Congratulations btw.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2017)

I'm thinking about sending off for some of this stuff. https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Yellow-Wax...r-Lustre-Shine-With-Carnauba-200ml/1551661763 It's made in Poland *"Country/Region of Manufacture: Poland",*so that means it's Polish polish.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sustrans and some very big hills!



Fab work sir. That climb out of Folkestone so near the end must have hurt, and then the climb out Dover.....

Stick the route up if you can.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Sep 2017)

I saw a man in a Huddersfield Town shirt at the bus stop in Bowness yesterday.


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2017)

Back from A&E, not much to report other than a knee sprain, week or two off work and some exercises to do.

They didn't mention if I could go out on my bike or not , and I forgot to ask


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Fab work sir. That climb out of Folkestone so near the end must have hurt, and then the climb out Dover.....
> 
> Stick the route up if you can.



I was brought up in Folkestone, I remember that there were some good lumps round there. Fab Foodie's mention of Capel le Ferne brought back some happy memories of an Aunt and Uncle who lived there.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I saw a man in a Huddersfield Town shirt at the bus stop in Bowness yesterday.


They do odd things over 'Uddersfield way.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I saw a man in a Huddersfield Town shirt at the bus stop in Bowness yesterday.


Their 'Fan' must have gone on holiday.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Sep 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I saw a man in a Huddersfield Town shirt at the bus stop in Bowness yesterday.



I'm right down south and once saw a family of 4 all in Blackburn shirts. Parents and two young kids.


----------



## TVC (3 Sep 2017)

Back from my 330 mile ride including an unsuccessful attempt at heart attack hill.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Sep 2017)

We've been to the vets. 3 flu jabs, 3 months flea treatment and 2x3 months wormer .... £200!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2017)

Congratulations, @The Velvet Curtain . Well done!


----------



## hopless500 (3 Sep 2017)

And an emergency poorly dog was stretchered in and our appointment was put on hold. I don't think he made it


----------



## hopless500 (3 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Back from my 330 mile ride including an unsuccessful attempt at heart attack hill.


Isn't there a stray 0 on that number?


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> We've been to the vets. 3 flu jabs, 3 months flea treatment and 2x3 months wormer .... £200!


Doctors would have been cheaper.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Doctors would have been cheaper.


I don't think ours run an animal sevtion


----------



## TVC (3 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Isn't there a stray 0 on that number?


Oh yes, sorry


----------



## TVC (3 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Congratulations, @The Velvet Curtain . Well done!


I may have over stated my achievement


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> Oh dear, Sustrans strikes again - detours over rough tracks to avoid traffic at all costs?


Exactly....dreadful.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Fab work sir. That climb out of Folkestone so near the end must have hurt, and then the climb out Dover.....
> 
> Stick the route up if you can.


Will do...


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> We've been to the vets. 3 flu jabs, 3 months flea treatment and 2x3 months wormer .... £200!



Ouchie! I think I paid somewhere around £80 for two lots of vaccs and two prescriptions for six month's worth of advocate for each. Poppy needs large cat and Lexi needs small cat doses. OK, that's £45 quids worth of Advocate as well, but it's a combo flea and wormer.

Reminds me, need to swing by the vet tomorrow to get new prescriptions...


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2017)

It's Poppy's 8th birthday today. Where has all the time gone?!?!?!?! 

We are celebrating here chez Casa Reynard with prawns and tuna.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> It's Poppy's 8th birthday today. Where has all the time gone?!?!?!?!
> 
> We are celebrating here chez Casa Reynard with prawns and tuna.
> 
> View attachment 371525



Blimy you're good at this yellow stickering lark. You even got a @value@ box.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Blimy you're good at this yellow stickering lark. You even got a @value@ box.





Love it!

Was a box for tesco's value oven chips. My local branch stacks their empty cardboard boxes under the tills for people to help themselves.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Back from my 330 mile ride including an unsuccessful attempt at heart attack hill.



No ride for me today, we had a house full of family this morning. I may well be on the road tomorrow, looking at this cafe as a posible stop.

http://www.braunston.org.uk/org.aspx?n=Gongoozlers-Rest-Cafe


----------



## TVC (3 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> No ride for me today, we had a house full of family this morning. I may well be on the road tomorrow, looking at this cafe as a posible stop.
> 
> http://www.braunston.org.uk/org.aspx?n=Gongoozlers-Rest-Cafe
> 
> ...


That looks interesting, we've still never been down to Braunstone wven though we keep meaning to.

Foxton was quiet boat wise today, though very busy with Sunday Lunchers.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That looks interesting, we've still never been down to Braunstone wven though we keep meaning to.
> 
> Foxton was quiet boat wise today, though very busy with Sunday Lunchers.



I usually use the cafe on the A45 just up the road at Willoughby, the Braunston Marina is a place I've been meaning to visit for ages, they do a show there in the summer, but haven't got round to yet. I haven't visited Foxton Locks for ages, it was a regular spot in the 1980's when I was riding with the Coventry Nomads.


----------



## TVC (3 Sep 2017)

The Vaarklife Festival had had me giggling this afternoon.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The Vaarklife Festival had had me giggling this afternoon.


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Back from my *3.30* mile ride including an unsuccessful attempt at heart attack hill.



A new record for you then


----------



## TVC (3 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> A new record for you then


Afternoon pegleg, how are you feeling today?


----------



## potsy (3 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Afternoon pegleg, how are you feeling today?


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> He's got an audition tomorrow for Long John Silver in the Christmas panto, I hear.


Not Tarzan,


View: https://youtu.be/lbnkY1tBvMU


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2017)




----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2017)

Hmm 4 days after the doc said my BP was too high, it's now down to 130 over 66.

Beetroot juice has been the key. Also starting taking the potassium and magnesium again.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 371601



Must've been a house elf...


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> He's got an audition tomorrow for Long John Silver in the Christmas panto, I hear.


Oh no he hasn't....


----------



## TVC (3 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh no he hasn't....


Actually it's the Stockport Players Christmas production of Riverdance.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Actually it's the Stockport Players Christmas production of Riverdance.


I've seen em rehearsing.


View: https://youtu.be/LM3tqL1JeqE


----------



## TVC (3 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I've seen em rehearsing.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/LM3tqL1JeqE



I like the way everyone - including the small kid is just ignoring them. I bet there is some seething self important yorkshireman somewhere desperate to tell everyone how stupid clickity dancing was invented in yorkshire and not Lancashire.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2017)

Woodn't surprise me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> We've been to the vets. 3 flu jabs, 3 months flea treatment and 2x3 months wormer .... £200!


Similar experience to mine the other day. Only 2x, and $200 USD.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I've seen em rehearsing.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/LM3tqL1JeqE



Morris dancing, for those too poor to afford sticks?


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> They do odd things over 'Uddersfield way.


'appen must be summat in t'water...maybe they're consorting wit folk from t'other side o' t' Pennines.


----------



## TVC (4 Sep 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> 'appen must be summat in t'water...maybe they're consorting wit folk from t'other side o' t' Pennines.


Not the first faux yorkshire nonsense we've had 't pud up wit' round 'ere lad.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> 'appen must be summat in t'water...maybe they're consorting wit folk from t'other side o' t' Pennines.


Appen they have. The council wer trying to join, 'alf of them from t'other side at time.

Get paid for not travelling to work, was part o'plan.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> 'appen must be summat in t'water...maybe they're consorting wit folk from t'other side o' t' Pennines.


Appen they have. The council wer trying to join, 'alf of them from t'other side at time.

Get paid for not travelling to work, was part o'plan.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Morris dancing, for those too poor to afford sticks?


Dangerous weapons in the wrong hands.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Sep 2017)

What's the penalty for money laundering?
I just found a tenner in my work trowsers....its a very clean nice smelling tenner


----------



## TVC (4 Sep 2017)

The best bit about yesterday's pub ride was that there were as many women went as men, that must mean we are getting it right.


----------



## Katherine (4 Sep 2017)

I've found the wallet that Mr K said that he'd left on the window sill when he got the cash out to pay for the chinese takeaway 2 weeks ago. It was on the floor in the cupboard under the stairs near where he hangs his coat.


----------



## Katherine (4 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The best bit about yesterday's pub ride was that there were as many women went as men, that must mean we are getting it right.


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2017)

Schools are back . It's raining and the traffic was bad. Hello Monday


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The best bit about yesterday's pub ride was that there were as many women went as men, that must mean we are getting it right.


There are many other interpretations of the evidence M'lud....


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The best bit about yesterday's pub ride was that there were as many women went as men, that must mean we are getting it right.


I hate to be serious, but this is what we found with Freewheeling, which shows that there is a huuuge and ready market for inclusive social rides at sensible* paces.

* I went on our local club's Monday Social ride the other week. Social in this case meant a quick pint and free chips half way round. The ride had me holding on at the back for dear life covering 24 miles at 16mph average! I could barely breathe let alone talk....


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2017)

fossyant said:


> Schools are back . It's raining and the traffic was bad. Hello Monday



Yes, cool cloudy and damp in Coventry this morning, my bike ride has been put back to this afternoon when it should brighten up a bit.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I hate to be serious, but this is what we found with Freewheeling, which shows that there is a huuuge and ready market for inclusive social rides at sensible* paces.
> 
> * I went on our local club's Monday Social ride the other week. Social in this case meant a quick pint and free chips half way round. The ride had me holding on at the back for dear life covering 24 miles at 16mph average! I could barely breathe let alone talk....



My old club, The Coventry Road club, has resurrected their easy ride again, aimed for speed 13-15mph, the ride was going well a while a go but petered out. There appears to be a need for these sorts of rides but support can be patchy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> My old club, The Coventry Road club, has resurrected their easy ride again, aimed for speed 13-15mph, the ride was going well a while a go but petered out. There appears to be a need for these sorts of rides but support can be patchy.


It's getting the ride leaders for those rides that is the issue, so Chapeau to @The Velvet Curtain


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's getting the ride leaders for those rides that is the issue, so Chapeau to @The Velvet Curtain


I assumed his ride leader stuff was made up like most of his other posts in here?


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's getting the ride leaders for those rides that is the issue, so Chapeau to @The Velvet Curtain



Do they need to do some sort of course now before they can lead a ride? Years ago it was just a case that someone took charge, or several took charge.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> I assumed his ride leader stuff was made up like most of his other posts in here?


We have to humour him until his nurse arrives with his medication....


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> Do they need to do some sort of course now before they can lead a ride? Years ago it was just a case that someone took charge, or several took charge.


No. None of us leading rides in Freewheelng had any training whatsoever.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> No. None of us leading rides in Freewheelng had any training whatsoever.



That's good then.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4943115, member: 21629"]Went to see GP because of that ingrown toenail. Left home at 8.30 and came back at 9. That's include 20 minutes cycling to surgery and back home.

- How can I help you?
- I've got ingrown toenail. It bleeds, toe is swollen, pus comes out non stop and it stinks.
_GP takes a look without touching a toe_
- Mhmmm, I see there's an infection here ... But you don't want operation to be done coz it will be very painful ...
- Yeah but ...
- ... so get your foot into some hot water and cut your nail in proper way when it will grow up. All done!

Waste of my time it was.

I need to get drunk.[/QUOTE]

Sounds similar to my doctors visit last year about the back and hip pain I get. Doctor asked me what was the reason for my visit and I told him my symptoms, he said wear and tear take pain killers there's nothing we can do about it and didn't even examine me. I was in and out in about three minutes flat.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (4 Sep 2017)

I told the doctor I had a pain in my hip. She pulled my leg one way then the other and said I had greater trochanteric pain syndrome. What does that mean, I asked. That you've got a pain in your hip, she said.


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2017)

Still wet. Looks like Zwift tonight.


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4943115, member: 21629"]Went to see GP because of that ingrown toenail. Left home at 8.30 and came back at 9. That's include 20 minutes cycling to surgery and back home.

- How can I help you?
- I've got ingrown toenail. It bleeds, toe is swollen, pus comes out non stop and it stinks.
_GP takes a look without touching a toe_
- Mhmmm, I see there's an infection here ... But you don't want operation to be done coz it will be very painful ...
- Yeah but ...
- ... so get your foot into some hot water and cut your nail in proper way when it will grow up. All done!

Waste of my time it was.

I need to get drunk.[/QUOTE]

I had a painful in growing nail after 6 weeks in hospital as hadn't been able to cut them. Giving I was still not allowed to bend (broken spine)it was tricky.

I used the nail cutters to start off the cut from the middle of the nail, but I couldn't get into the edge as it was too painful. I pulled the cut section of nail away and carried on till the painful section ripped off. Oh the relief.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Sep 2017)

Chipped a molar. It must know I've booked a dentist check-up next week.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Sep 2017)




----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> We have to humour him until his nurse arrives with his medication....


Is there something about being a cyclist that turns them into Walter Mitty types?

Not anyone on here I hope 

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...rmarket-worker-faked-robbery-stabbed-13566830


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2017)

Hi! I'm back


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Hi! I'm back


Been somewhere?


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2017)

Sat in caffe crema alma park, just getting a short ride in between the showers.


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2017)

Typical, wait indoors all morning for a parcel delivery, as soon as it arrives I go for a quiet sit in the garden.

5 minutes later and it's gone ominously dark overhead, any minute now


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2017)

Hmm. Looking out looks like it will be turbo later. Was dry and warm for a bit earlier.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Sep 2017)




----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Don't get you poorly knee wet.


It's ok, I overreacted, bit of blue sky about now


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2017)

Off for a bike ride in a bit. Got a nice 15 mile loop planned that takes in going past the vet as I need to get the girls' Advocate prescriprions sorted.


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2017)

I put together our new coffee table earlier, went together suspiciously easily 

Now to get rid of a large pile of polystyrene and cardboard that it came in, talk about overkill.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Sep 2017)

I need to proof-read a document I've been re-designing.

Cannot be bothered!


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I hate to be serious, but this is what we found with Freewheeling, which shows that there is a huuuge and ready market for inclusive social rides at sensible* paces.
> 
> * I went on our local club's Monday Social ride the other week. Social in this case meant a quick pint and free chips half way round. The ride had me holding on at the back for dear life covering 24 miles at 16mph average! I could barely breathe let alone talk....



Were there no ladies out on the Locks Monday social? I've only done one and it was the same, just the usual Wednesday crowd of the blokes and the pace was a Wednesday brisk pace rather than the billed more sedate pace.


----------



## AndyRM (4 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Do you do the assembly instructions for Ikea furniture by any chance?



That might at least be interesting. A policy document for intermediaries is not.


----------



## Speicher (4 Sep 2017)

The Countdown has begun, it would seem. 

I will start receiving a  small pension at the end of October. I do not need to renew my Prescription Prepayment card, and I will get free eye tests. Not sure if I qualify for a Bus Pass yet.


----------



## Speicher (4 Sep 2017)

User said:


> What about watching Countdown?



Er no thank you. I like Eggheads, as that challenges the grey cells. Sometimes you can work out the answers if you have some info to go on. That is about the only quiz I watch, and occasionnally "Only Connect" or "Loony Varsity Challunge".


----------



## Speicher (4 Sep 2017)

User said:


> That should be saved for when you are either a student.... or dementia is kicking in.



Do you watch it regularly then?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Been somewhere?


Been down in Bournemouth at the Air Festival sat on the beach in the hot sun. Didn't sit on the beach yesterday though as it was wet and windy. I did manage to chat to some of the military peeps that were showing off their equipment. I did like the Challenger tank.
Up on top of the cliff there was a band playing and some classic cars, we had a wander round up there and listened to some music.
The organisers decided to cancel the flying event due to the bad weather but they continued to show the Royal Marine beach/ pirate simulated attack.
We watched the assault and then returned to our hotel soaking wet.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2017)

My short afternoon ride ended up going further than planned, I got home having ridden 48 miles, if I'd realized I was that close to 50 miles I'd have gone round the block.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> My short afternoon ride ended up going further than planned, I got home having ridden 48 miles, if I'd realized I was that close to 50 miles I'd have gone round the block.


You could go back out again and complete the half century.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> My short afternoon ride ended up going further than planned, I got home having ridden 48 miles, if I'd realized I was that close to 50 miles I'd have gone round the block.


Not a right lot then.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> My short afternoon ride ended up going further than planned, I got home having ridden 48 miles, if I'd realized I was that close to 50 miles I'd have gone round the block.



Yep, go round the block - else it'll bug you. 

I squeezed out a nice little 16 miler this afternoon. Now I'm about to sort out supper before sitting down to watch the footy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2017)

I'm going out to buy some soap. I can't decide whether to buy the non scented or lemon scented one.


----------



## midlife (4 Sep 2017)

On a rope


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm going out to buy some soap. I can't decide whether to buy the non scented or lemon scented one.


Soap?

What's wrong with Lynx Africa shower gel, I have a cupboard full


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2017)

midlife said:


> On a rope
> 
> View attachment 371786


I don't know if your allowed to have ropes in here? They might think you'd do something drastic if you got your hands on one.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Soap?
> 
> What's wrong with Lynx Africa shower gel, I have a cupboard full


I have a cupboard full of that pain relief gel. How about a swap?


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Were there no ladies out on the Locks Monday social? I've only done one and it was the same, just the usual Wednesday crowd of the blokes and the pace was a Wednesday brisk pace rather than the billed more sedate pace.


There were but they peeled-off after about 7 miles. Otherwise as you describe.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2017)

A dog walker has just passed my window. His dog was barking,so he told it to be quiet. It stopped barking .


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2017)

Got home from work and my blood pressure is through the roof again. I've been on the turbo for an hour, and it's now back in range.

Hmm, how am I going to get away with not going to work, and driving there, that's the stress ?


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2017)

fossyant said:


> Got home from work and my blood pressure is through the roof again. I've been on the turbo for an hour, and it's now back in range.
> 
> Hmm, how am I going to get away with not going to work,* and driving there, *that's the stress ?


Walk?


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2017)

My legs are very stiff.
I left for Ireland at 0530.
It was a long afternoon in the lab.
I have just eaten the best rack of lamb in christendom.
Am nearly ready for bed....


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2017)

Fabby supper tonight: sirloin steak, medium rare with fried tatties and wilted spinach on the side. 

Cost to me, around 70p.  Oh yellow stickers, I do love youuuuuuuuu!


----------



## potsy (4 Sep 2017)

fossyant said:


> Got home from work and my blood pressure is through the roof again. I've been on the turbo for an hour, and it's now back in range.
> 
> Hmm, how am I going to get away with not going to work, and driving there, that's the stress ?


Private helicopter?


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My legs are very stiff.*
> I left for Ireland at 0530.*
> It was a long afternoon in the lab.
> I have just eaten the best rack of lamb in christendom.
> Am nearly ready for bed....


You've yet to get there?


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> You've yet to get there?


;-)


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2017)

I have a cat sat on my head.


----------



## Katherine (4 Sep 2017)

Feeling productive: A day in school getting the classroom ready for the new children on Wednesday. Since coming home, I have hoovered my car, done some weeding and tidying in the garden, just beating the rain, watched the video my brother has finished editing of the wedding, scrubbed a few more feet of grout round the kitchen floor tiles with flash spray with bleach and finally caught up on CC.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2017)

You need a well-earned  hun xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2017)

I am finally off the desktop computer, and using the tablet, more comfy, as I cannot put a desktop computer in my lap as I type. Right fine birthday present, thanks to Mrs. GA.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have a cat sat on my head.


Don't believe you, proof required.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2017)

I would - if I could move. 

Lexi has her back feet perched on my shoulders and her chest and front paws on my head. And she's purring.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Sep 2017)

Somebody bagged up some dog poo.......
......and left it on the pavement outside my front door......
I know I'm in London. In Cornwall, the visiting townies hang their poo bags from hedge branches like religious offerings.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2017)

They didn't put it in a paper bag, and set it alight, did they?


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> They didn't put it in a paper bag, and set it alight, did they?


Is it flammable these days! I know there might be methane expelled at the same time.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> They didn't put it in a paper bag, and set it alight, did they?


In Hereford, I hear that they dance around it.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2017)

The cats are very hungry this morning. They must have had an exhausting sleep.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The cats are very hungry this morning. They must have had an exhausting sleep.


I've just fed the 'Ravening Horde' here too.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2017)

A couple of pictures from the weekend. The night time shot of the moon reflecting off of a calm sea is blurry as it was hand held.
The other picture is of one of the night time events. The fireworks were fired from a helicopter whilst it was performing an aerial display.


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Soap?
> 
> What's wrong with Lynx Africa shower gel, I have a cupboard full



The smell.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Somebody bagged up some dog poo.......
> ......and left it on the pavement outside my front door......
> I know I'm in London. In Cornwall, the visiting townies hang their poo bags from hedge branches like religious offerings.


It's a new trend...somebody left a bag by the boot door of our Dacia at the weekend....


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2017)

Very dark and very wet in Coventry this morning, no Yoga today so I'm sat here listening to a favourite radio show, wandering round cycle chat and working out what to do with the day.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> Very dark and very wet in Coventry this morning, no Yoga today so I'm sat here listening to a favourite radio show, wandering round cycle chat and working out what to do with the day.


Get bqck under the duvet?


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Get bqck under the duvet?



Unfortunately I'm one of these people who can't go back once I'm up. I've just had an E-Mail to say my hollowtech will be delivered today so it looks like I will be doing a bit of fettling later on.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Sep 2017)

It's persisting it down in Leicester too.


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2017)

A well used saying here: " It might stop later".


----------



## ianrauk (5 Sep 2017)




----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 371874


Is Yuri Geller back again?


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2017)

Katherine said:


> A well used saying here: " It might stop later".



It's stopped in Coventry.


----------



## potsy (5 Sep 2017)

Katherine said:


> A well used saying here: " It might stop later".


Very optimistic


----------



## potsy (5 Sep 2017)

Manc wood pigeon, completely resigned to it


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Very optimistic


Well, it has stopped, so there! Going for a ride later


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2017)

My great nephew's mother is a teacher, so she is back at school today. I have been asked to look after him, as he starts school tomorrow. He is very mischeivious and naughty. He has no table manners to speak of, and he seems not to know the words "please" and "thank you". Youngsters today, what are they like?

















He is also rather a knit.





https://www.e-patternscentral.com/detail.html?code=EK00663&source=pntrste


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2017)

Quite a yarn there, @Speicher .


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Is it flammable these days! I know there might be methane expelled at the same time.


The paper bag is, common Hallowe'en prank, back in the day when people actually cleaned up after their dogs.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Sep 2017)

I went shopping this morning I came out one of those poundland type shops to witness an act of gross slobbery. Some lazy cow actually stooped down to try and put a pot noodle container on the floor of the entrance to the building. She was incapable of reaching the floor fully so she just let it drop the last few inches. To eat such things in the morning is not right,but to then just drop the container for someone else to pick up and dispose of properly really makes me mad thinking about it!


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2017)

Was  here too.

Poppy brought a mouse in and let it go. The girls are currently involved in entertaining themselves by carrying out the traditional mexican standoff. 

Yesterday I had a goldcrest fly into the house through the open window on the landing. The cats were looking at me as if to say "it's your problem, Human".  Problem solved by letting the bird fly into the spare bedroom, shutting the door and opening the window. it eventually flew out. They are rather cute though, bet not many folks get within a couple of feet of one of these.  

Have a chap coming round at teatime to do a survey for the ONS.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Was  here too.
> 
> Poppy brought a mouse in and let it go. The girls are currently involved in entertaining themselves by carrying out the traditional mexican standoff.
> 
> ...


We have goldcrests. Gorgeous wee birds <3


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> We have goldcrests. Gorgeous wee birds <3



They are  Love their yellow mohicans


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Sep 2017)

I've had the lid from my Trangia kettle kicking around the kitchen for ages ever since i found it in the back of a cupboard. So I opened up my Trangia to reunite the two halves......no kettle.

So, where is the kettle folks?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Was  here too.
> 
> Poppy brought a mouse in and let it go. The girls are currently involved in entertaining themselves by carrying out the traditional mexican standoff.
> 
> ...


Will you have to let him out?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Sep 2017)

in a planning committee meeting, as an objector.


----------



## lutonloony (5 Sep 2017)

Needed to replace horn on car ready for MOT. Apparently Suzuki Alto are made by starting with the horn and building the rest of the car around it. Finally resorted to rerouting wires and zip ties. Goes beep when required so guess ok for mot


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I've had the lid from my Trangia kettle kicking around the kitchen for ages ever since i found it in the back of a cupboard. So I opened up my Trangia to reunite the two halves......no kettle.
> 
> So, where is the kettle folks?




Have The Borrowers got it?


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Will you have to let him out?



I have a strong suspicion that output will be via litter tray LOL... 

They still haven't caught it yet.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have a strong suspicion that output will be via litter tray LOL...
> 
> They still haven't caught it yet.


Apart from 1 leg and the tail. DAMHIKT


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> Have The Borrowers got it?



I can't rule it out.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Apart from 1 leg and the tail. DAMHIKT



Yup, that sounds about right. And left exactly where one steps in bare feet upon getting out of bed...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have a strong suspicion that output will be via litter tray LOL...
> 
> They still haven't caught it yet.


I meant the chap. Mind you if it was one of those vacuum cleaner salesmen he'd still be there in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I meant the chap. Mind you if it was one of those vacuum cleaner salesmen he'd still be there in the morning.



Oh, you mean the Office of National Statistics chap...

He was in and out of here in 45 mins.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Paging @Fnaar


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2017)

The mouse has just been caught by Madam Lexi using the "flying dive under the desk" technique and has been duly snacked on.

I have disposed of the bits that were left.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Sep 2017)

I caught the 18:51 train from Staveley to Windermere yesterday evening.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Sep 2017)

The mileometer on the van has gone blank. It's one of those clever digital things.

Well, it used to be. Anyway, it's a worry.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2017)

Right, I'm finishing my tea and heading off to Bedfordshire.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> The mileometer on the van has gone blank. It's one of those clever digital things.
> 
> Well, it used to be. Anyway, it's a worry.


It's showing it's never been driven anywhere, that's all.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I caught the 18:51 train from Staveley to Windermere yesterday evening.


Where from?
You can't tell half the story!


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Sep 2017)

The Axolotl seems disinterested...i fed him yesterday..

I'm very disappointed with the amazon fire camera..


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2017)

Morning. Do you sometimes get the feeling that you are being used? Schrodie just jumped up onto my lap and started washing, he is now having a nap.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Do you sometimes get the feeling that you are being used? Schrodie just jumped up onto my lap and started washing, he is now having a nap.



View: https://youtu.be/w0ffwDYo00Q


----------



## mybike (6 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 371874



I recall my grandmother making a comment about tea spoons disappearing after a funeral. She always suspected people pocketed them as mementos.


----------



## mybike (6 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Manc wood pigeon, completely resigned to it
> 
> View attachment 371893



Are they all that skinny oop north?


----------



## mybike (6 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I've had the lid from my Trangia kettle kicking around the kitchen for ages ever since i found it in the back of a cupboard. So I opened up my Trangia to reunite the two halves......no kettle.
> 
> So, where is the kettle folks?



Back of the cupboard.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Sep 2017)

mybike said:


> Back of the cupboard.



Too obvious.....*runs off to check back of cupboard* Nope, the mystery continues.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2017)

The window cleaner's just been. I paid him the three pounds,we had a short conversation about window cleaning,then he got down his ladder and went to another flat to clean their windows.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2017)

I'm thinking about buying this set for my yellow car. https://www.amazon.co.uk/XtremeAuto...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=0V74B7TBXMKW0YHT7BDA Plus these https://www.amazon.co.uk/Factor-Fir...qid=1504687222&sr=8-8&keywords=yellow+car+mat. What do you reckon. Nice or too much yellow?


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2017)

Mmm,just found this https://www.amazon.co.uk/XtremeAuto...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=TRHP9BZN7X32MXHAZH77 It looks a better bargain. Yes or no?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking about buying this set for my yellow car. https://www.amazon.co.uk/XtremeAuto®-YELLOW-STYLING-Steering-Covers/dp/B01DY8F17Q/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_263_t_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=0V74B7TBXMKW0YHT7BDA Plus these https://www.amazon.co.uk/Factor-Fir...qid=1504687222&sr=8-8&keywords=yellow+car+mat. What do you reckon. Nice or too much yellow?


Are you developing Waspish tendencies?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2017)

We cancelled our window cleaner yesterday, it used to cost £ 12.50. No, we don't live in Crystal Palace but we do have a few windows.

In other news I was was stuck in the loo for most of yesterday. I wasn't I'll, I was trying to find and fix a leak. I think I finally traced it to the bolts that fix the cistern to the do dah. I don't know how on earth they have mounted the cistern to the wall as I can't see any screws, it can just hang there unsupported, I think they must have glued it to the wall. It seems leak free now.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Are you developing Waspish tendencies?


Bees,not wasps!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Sep 2017)




----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2017)

Just having sardines in olive oil,on toast.


Edit....I gave some of the fish to my dog. he ate it, then wiped his greasy gob on the carpet.


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2017)

I just got 12 points in the first round and 24 points in the second round of pop master


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2017)

I'm bored. I have an interview at the job centre at 2pm. I have to find things to do to occupy my mind,until i can set off to go there at 1.30pm.


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just having sardines in olive oil,on toast.
> 
> 
> Edit....I gave some of the fish to my dog. he ate it, then wiped his greasy gob on the carpet.


I thought he was barred?


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> I thought he was barred?


He is but i'm breaking the rules.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3QDuXDqbSA


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> He is but i'm breaking the rules.


One more to add to your list


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> One more to add to your list


Yes i've been discussing this with friends over the last few days. They all say i must've been born to break rules. One said it was because i'm a Scorpion(birth sign).


----------



## Speicher (6 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Too obvious.....*runs off to check back of cupboard* Nope, the mystery continues.



Did you leave it at someone's house? 
You could have taken the long way round to their house for Sunday Lunch, and made yourself a hot drink on the way.


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2017)

Time for part two of TV cabinet putting together, trying to do it with a dodgy knee and a broken screwdriver is not proving to be easy


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2017)

We have got some loose transient wall tiles in our bathroom, or should that be translucent, I always get it confused.


----------



## Speicher (6 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> We have got some loose transient wall tiles in our bathroom, or should that be translucent, I always get it confused.



There is no need to be truculent about it.


----------



## Speicher (6 Sep 2017)

They could be transparent or iridescent. 

Yes, I need to be doing something else.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2017)

I can't decide what shirt to wear for my job centre interview. Yellow,pink,white,red and white..or maybe i should wear a t-shirt with a track top?


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide what shirt to wear for my job centre interview. Yellow,pink,white,red and white..or maybe i should wear a t-shirt with a track top?


Trousers!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I've had the lid from my Trangia kettle kicking around the kitchen for ages ever since i found it in the back of a cupboard. So I opened up my Trangia to reunite the two halves......no kettle.
> 
> So, where is the kettle folks?


On Amazon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide what shirt to wear for my job centre interview. Yellow,pink,white,red and white..or maybe i should wear a t-shirt with a track top?


White is always a good choice, but it sort of depends on the job. I think when I got one job I was at for 10 years, I walked in in a denim shirt and blue jeans, with long hair, asking about slide film. They asked if I wanted a job, after a discussion about films and processing, as someone had just quit.


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> White is always a good choice, but it sort of depends on the job. I think when I got one job I was at for 10 years, I walked in in a denim shirt and blue jeans, with long hair, asking about slide film. They asked if I wanted a job, after a discussion about films and processing, as someone had just quit.


This is not a job interview, Accy has given up on life now, including getting another job.


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2017)

User said:


> There is still hope that he might come round.


I admire your optimism.


----------



## Speicher (6 Sep 2017)

I have won a small Bond, Premium Bond prize, £50 as it happens  Excellent timing as I wanted to buy a potting bench. I have cobbled together some planks over an old chair, but that is not the correct working height. 

Last night's date with Luca was good! A rather sinister ending but good. I will not say how Montalbano gave away a clue, in case @Reynard has not watched it yet.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2017)

Last night's date with Luca was good! A rather sinister ending but good. I will not say how Montalbano gave away a clue said:


> @Reynard[/USER] has not watched it yet.



Was that "A Nest of Vipers", Wol?

If so, I watched it on Saturday night. That episode was one of the more unsettling ones, but still really good.

Wouldn't have minded having a go at Pasquano's breakfast... Loved that scene.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4946279, member: 21629"]2 bicycles have been stolen from our back garden, Apollo and GT. Alas both mine and this puts me into a very difficult situation as I've got no bikes for local commuting and will need to walk long distances. Thieve is known but that won't help as he's homeless drug dealer.[/QUOTE]

Oh c**k... That's not good.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4946279, member: 21629"]2 bicycles have been stolen from our back garden, Apollo and GT. Alas both mine and this puts me into a very difficult situation as I've got no bikes for local commuting and will need to walk long distances. Thieve is known but that won't help as he's homeless drug dealer.[/QUOTE]
Go and buy one back for a tenner..........................................then thump him and get the tenner back.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2017)

Had a good little score in a local charity shop this morning. Two hand-tinted copperplate engravings of Ely Cathedral, two limited edition Keith Hastings prints signed by the artist and three railway poster prints (repros) for a tenner, plus a first edition set of Winston Churchill's history of WW2 for three quid. Feel rather pleased with myself.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide what shirt to wear for my job centre interview. Yellow,pink,white,red and white..or maybe i should wear a t-shirt with a track top?


When i got there i remembered that it was an anxiety and depression seminar,not an interview i was attending. After about half an hour the session was cancelled, because half the group had left due to having panic attacks.


I wore the red and white shirt by the way.


----------



## Speicher (6 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Was that "A Nest of Vipers", Wol?
> 
> If so, I watched it on Saturday night. That episode was one of the more unsettling ones, but still really good.
> 
> Wouldn't have minded having a go at Pasquano's breakfast... Loved that scene.



Yes, it was. I thought that he knew who it was when Luca did not respond to her trying to kiss him.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4946279, member: 21629"]2 bicycles have been stolen from our back garden, Apollo and GT. Alas both mine and this puts me into a very difficult situation as I've got no bikes for local commuting and will need to walk long distances. Thief is known but that won't help as he's homeless drug dealer.[/QUOTE]

That sucks.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (6 Sep 2017)

My tablet is currently downloading 967.4 MB worth of Oreo's


----------



## potsy (6 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> When i got there i remembered that it was an anxiety and depression seminar,not an interview i was attending. After about half an hour the session was cancelled, because half the group had left due to having panic attacks.
> 
> 
> I wore the red and white shirt by the way.


You couldn't make it up


----------



## raleighnut (6 Sep 2017)

I'm wondering what has happened to @The Velvet Curtain , has @User14044 upset him so he's flounced or has @potsy reported him to @Hill Wimp for abuse. Has @User got him tied up somewhere or has he put me on his 'ignore' list.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4946553, member: 21629"]It doesn't suck. It's vital for me to have a cheap bike for commuting.

23/05/2007 I've been hit by car while cycling. Flied over the bonnet, crushed windscreen with my head (helmet rules) and landed on the road. Didn't feel any pain due to shock. Been X-rayed from toes to head but it didn't show any fractures.
I lived 5 minutes by foot from hospital those days but it took me 45 minutes to get home - pain finally kicked in. Terrible pain. Hips or pelvis, that area of body.
Since then I cannot walk long distances because pain kicks in after a mile or so. Cycling is ok because pelvic bones don't get any body weight (or not enough) because of body position.[/QUOTE]
Any local bike co-ops or other such schemes?


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2017)

Anything like that goes missing around here, and I call around to local pawn shops and let them know what's up. Then, when he goes in there to fence his goods for money, he'll wish the cops had caught him.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2017)

Police report helps as well, so if it is seen in resale shops and found there, the whole supply chain gets in trouble for receipt of stolen goods. Also, if it's like the States, the police send out a list of stolen properties to such merchants.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Police report helps as well, so if it is seen in resale shops and found there, the whole supply chain gets in trouble for receipt of stolen goods. Also, if it's like the States, the police send out a list of stolen properties to such merchants.


No chance on that last bit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2017)

Why?


classic33 said:


> No chance on that last bit.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Why?


Locally, they have problems listing what stolen items they have in the "store" at the police station. Shops do the job better, letting each know.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Why?


Cycle thieves in England work to a different 'modus operandi', bikes stolen in one county tend to be either stripped down or transported to another county, very few end up in 'pawn shops'.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2017)

Over here, on such fencables as bicycles, the police send out a list of articles from robberies and police reports and complaints. None of that stuff had better be in the shop when they stop by, either. I saw one such incident, the pawnbroker told the guy to come back when the boss was in. Guy comes back in later and exchanges the sound system for a set of handcuffs and a ride to the county jug.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Cycle thieves in England work to a different 'modus operandi', bikes stolen in one county tend to be either stripped down or transported to another county, very few end up in 'pawn shops'.


We see that over here too, but just with more expensive components and bicycles. But your bicycles, generally, are nicer than what we have over here.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Over here, on such fencables as bicycles, the police send out a list of articles from robberies and police reports and complaints. None of that stuff had better be in the shop when they stop by, either. I saw one such incident, the pawnbroker told the guy to come back when the boss was in. Guy comes back in later and exchanges the sound system for a set of handcuffs and a ride to the county jug.


Most of the British Police are far too lazy for that, they even regularly have auctions of 'Recovered Stolen Articles' that they can't be arsed to identify and return to their rightful owners.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, it was. I thought that he knew who it was when Luca did not respond to her trying to kiss him.



Mmmmm, yes... And Livia's reaction to the letters when Salvo got her to read them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Most of the British Police are far too lazy for that, they even regularly have auctions of 'Recovered Stolen Articles' that they can't be arsed to identify and return to their rightful owners.


See, what I get over here, when I was working police and storage unit auctions, was that people couldn't be arsed to file a police report, then wanted to claim their bike at the auction. The police had a standard reply, asking them if they filed a police report. They invariably hadn't. If they had, the bicycle would have been returned to them.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> See, what I get over here, when I was working police and storage unit auctions, was that people couldn't be arsed to file a police report, then wanted to claim their bike at the auction. The police had a standard reply, asking them if they filed a police report. They invariably hadn't. If they had, the bicycle would have been returned to them.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> See, what I get over here, when I was working police and storage unit auctions, was that people couldn't be arsed to file a police report, then wanted to claim their bike at the auction. The police had a standard reply, asking them if they filed a police report. They invariably hadn't. If they had, the bicycle would have been returned to them.


Done that once at a police auction. They let him load the bikes he'd bought, mine included, whilst they were checking. Buyer didn't stay to find out.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Done that once at a police auction. They let him load the bikes he'd bought, mine included, whilst they were checking. Buyer didn't stay to find out.


 sounds about right though, where does the cash raised go......................?


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2017)

I (reluctantly)bought some mayonnaise yesterday. I wanted it in a traditional jar,but they only had it in a squirty plastic bottle.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Sep 2017)

The wife just told me she has 2.5 million in her handbag!!!
Sadly its Indonesian rupiah money


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2017)

I was just listening to the TV and they were talking about obesity and the fact that some shops are up selling, offering people larger portions. I was wondering if it might catch on in cycle shops?


----------



## mybike (7 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'm wondering what has happened to @The Velvet Curtain , has @User14044 upset him so he's flounced or has @potsy reported him to @Hill Wimp for abuse. Has @User got him tied up somewhere or has he put me on his 'ignore' list.



Clearly he's not on holiday.


----------



## mybike (7 Sep 2017)

Someone's been pulling things out of the canal. I wondered if anyone could id the road bike.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2017)

mybike said:


> Someone's been pulling things out of the canal. I wondered if anyone could id the road bike.
> View attachment 372152


The previous owner must have had really long arms.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2017)

I'm waiting for some colour restoring polish i ordered online, to arrive. When it does i'm going to drive to the car park of my old flat and polish my car there. I might even take some sandwiches and a flask and make a day out of it? As you've probably gathered,not much excitement happens in my life.


----------



## postman (7 Sep 2017)

Back from a four day break in Edinboro'.Celebrated Mrs Postmans 60th,we stayed in a nice hotel The Bruntsfield,it was very nice.Also we got Miss Postman in to her new flat.I say new,it was anything but.The three of us and two other students spent a total of 20 hours doing cleaning and tidying.This was after it had been professionally cleaned,ha ha ha.Rowlocks my friend.Mrs Postman telephoned the landlord and had stern words with him.Many concerning the kitchen it NEEDS a proper clean.Also the dishwasher does not work nor the microwave and the gas oven will not be lit with a box of matches every day this term.it needs to be in full working order,or else..I look forward to our overnight stay next week to check things out.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2017)

postman said:


> Back from a four day break in Edinboro'.Celebrated Mrs Postmans 60th,we stayed in a nice hotel The Bruntsfield,it was very nice.Also we got Miss Postman in to her new flat.I say new,it was anything but.The three of us and two other students spent a total of 20 hours doing cleaning and tidying.This was after it had been professionally cleaned,ha ha ha.Rowlocks my friend.Mrs Postman telephoned the landlord and had stern words with him.Many concerning the kitchen it NEEDS a proper clean.Also the dishwasher does not work nor the microwave and the gas oven will not be lit with a box of matches every day this term.it needs to be in full working order,or else..I look forward to our overnight stay next week to check things out.


Is it the letting agencies fault for not telling the landlord of the problems as in the case of my daughter's boyfriend's flat?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2017)

OK a long over due building news.
I don't get much information as my insider Dave the Dig has now gone.

So.. Tower 1 has reached floor 14 with the living blocks.






About half a dozen block arrive every day






What makes you think Baz The Driver likes UB40 then?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Sep 2017)




----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> sounds about right though, where does the cash raised go......................?


Used to go to the auctioneers, for their time in selling it. A bit more organised now, I think. Money goes to the force concerned after ususl fees deduducted.

Or try Bumblebee Auctions, the forces keep all proceeds.


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Sep 2017)

I am making raspberry jam in my breadmaker.


----------



## postman (7 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Is it the letting agencies fault for not telling the landlord of the problems as in the case of my daughter's boyfriend's flat?



Private one man band.Text this morning.He has already sorted some of the problems and is going to deal with the others inside a two week window time.Excellent news so he deserves a big well done.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2017)

I've just opened the window to let some fresh air in.


----------



## potsy (7 Sep 2017)

Well that was a first, got the back door open whilst I'm doing a bit more dismantling of furniture in the living room.

Look up to see a woodpigeon walking round the kitchen


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4946553, member: 21629"]It doesn't suck. It's vital for me to have a cheap bike for commuting.

23/05/2007 I've been hit by car while cycling. Flied over the bonnet, crushed windscreen with my head (helmet rules) and landed on the road. Didn't feel any pain due to shock. Been X-rayed from toes to head but it didn't show any fractures.
I lived 5 minutes by foot from hospital those days but it took me 45 minutes to get home - pain finally kicked in. Terrible pain. Hips or pelvis, that area of body.
Since then I cannot walk long distances because pain kicks in after a mile or so. Cycling is ok because pelvic bones don't get any body weight (or not enough) because of body position.[/QUOTE]
Only just seen this. I have a 21speed MTB going spare if you'd like it?
You're about my height or a touch shorter - about 165cm IIRC? Should fit fine.
Let me know...


----------



## Oxo (7 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just opened the window to let some fresh air in.


In Accrington?


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (7 Sep 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Only just seen this. I have a 21speed MTB going spare if you'd like it?
> You're about my height or a touch shorter - about 165cm IIRC? Should fit fine.
> Let me know...
> View attachment 372176


That's a lovely gesture


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2017)

Oxo said:


> In Accrington?


Not quite Accrington. I live 3 miles away in "Snuffy Arrod". Called that because it has a snuff box on top of the town clock. 









I'm only a 5 minute walk away from the countryside,so plenty of fresh air here!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2017)

That's a pretty town square. Very nice.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2017)

Watching the ToB while waiting for my Zooplus order to arrive. According to the DPD website, the chap's about 45 mins away.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2017)

Lunch is a Bounce Energy Ball. "A Chewy mixture of Peanuts and Whey Protein" with the emphasis on chewy


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2017)

In other news; Jabla headset ftw, Skype wise.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2017)

I am now the proud owner of 12kg of cat biscuits, 48 pouches of wet food and a 10 litre bag of ultra clumping litter.

My delivery was split in two. Am still waiting for 40 litres of corn-based litter and 24 more pouches of food.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2017)

just opened a jar of strawberry jam. I'm not too sure if it was sealed/airtight,as it looks as if someone's taken some of the jam out. I'm now wondering if someone has,then put it back on the shelf.I'm not going to eat any that's for sure!


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Lunch is a Bounce Energy Ball. "A Chewy mixture of Peanuts and Whey Protein" with the emphasis on chewy



Lunch here was toasted chiabatta, some uber ripe dolcelatte, olives, cherries and two mugs of tea.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Sep 2017)

I've just taken some pork ribs out of the freezer (another souvenir from the Land Of Yellow Stickers).


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Sep 2017)

Just found my dream job....


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Sep 2017)

My CV is going in now!

(May contain traces of lie)


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just found my dream job....
> 
> View attachment 372229


You don't fancy the Jameson's equivalent. 

Is the van double glazed for any special reason?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> You don't fancy the Jameson's equivalent.
> 
> Is the van double glazed for any special reason?


To contain and withstand the terrible wind?


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2017)

I'm just going out to buy some supplies from a local supermarket. I'm wearing a jacket,as it's raining. I might take an umbrella as well.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Sep 2017)

I've just landed at Gatport Airwick. Charles Mingus has been my co-pilot....


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> I am now the proud owner of 12kg of cat biscuits, 48 pouches of wet food and a 10 litre bag of ultra clumping litter.
> 
> My delivery was split in two. Am still waiting for 40 litres of corn-based litter and 24 more pouches of food.


How many cats do you have? Can we have photos, please?


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Sep 2017)

Someone's dumped a sofa in the lane beside my house.
I wonder if the bin people will take it?


----------



## Oxo (7 Sep 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Someone's dumped a sofa in the lane beside my house.
> I wonder if the bin people will take it?


They will probably sit that one out.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Sep 2017)

Oxo said:


> They will probably sit that one out.


I'm sure that sofa joke's bin done already...


----------



## Oxo (7 Sep 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm sure that sofa joke's bin done already...


It probably has, but the old ones are the best!


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Sep 2017)

At least I don't have to stand for it...


----------



## hopless500 (7 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Had a nice bimble on the bike this afternoon to the hedgerow with the stand of hazelnuts that I've been keeping an eye on all summer. Noticed yesterday that the nuts were starting to drop, so figured I might as well pick what I could before they went to waste.
> 
> Ended up with a whole carrier bag full!
> 
> ...


My newly grown sloe bush has produced enough for this year's gin


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> How many cats do you have? Can we have photos, please?



Two.  Poppy, a tortie, and Lexi, a blue bicolour. Both girls are rescues. And for your delectation, I attach the following:


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My newly grown sloe bush has produced enough for this year's gin



Glad you managed to get enough to suit your purposes. 

The hedgerows here are groaning with the things, would have been able to supply you if you didn't.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've just taken some pork ribs out of the freezer (another souvenir from the Land Of Yellow Stickers).



I picked up a few good souvenirs from Yellow Sticker Land tonight. 

Someone must've got something a wee bit wrong at Tesco. There were ten whole **cases** of back bacon in the reductions tonight - £1 for a 500g pack. And the packets still had a month to run on the date. They also had a case of bronze die spaghetti on clearance at 17p a 500g pack, jars of Sacla pesto at 38p a pop and cans of Napolina butter beans at 12p each. All of these also with at least a year to run on the date.

Needless to say I just might've stocked up... 

Also managed to acquire four tubs of double cream at 10p a tub. I'm going to have a crack at making my own butter.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> I picked up a few good souvenirs from Yellow Sticker Land tonight.
> 
> Someone must've got something a wee bit wrong at Tesco. There were ten whole **cases** of back bacon in the reductions tonight - £1 for a 500g pack. And the packets still had a month to run on the date. They also had a case of bronze die spaghetti on clearance at 17p a 500g pack, jars of Sacla pesto at 38p a pop and cans of Napolina butter beans at 12p each. All of these also with at least a year to run on the date.
> 
> ...


Any milk or cream you have that's gone a bit off is very handy for making soda bread, btw.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Any milk or cream you have that's gone a bit off is very handy for making soda bread, btw.



Yes, I know. 

White soda farls are particularly good for filling with fried bacon.  I have it all planned out, see...


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4948303, member: 43827"]Up at 5.00 a.m. to take the pre-colonoscopy preparatory drink.




View attachment 372355
[/QUOTE]
Not agent Picolax?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Someone's dumped a sofa in the lane beside my house.
> I wonder if the bin people will take it?


People usually donate park benches. Is there a plaque on it?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2017)

It is yeuky, grey and raining here. Well outside it is.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Sep 2017)

A sparrow hawk has found my lovely big flock of sparrows..ahh well.
We do have lots of pidgeon and doves so hoping she prefers pidgeon..not seen the male yet, she may have eaten him already?


----------



## GM (8 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4948303, member: 43827"]Up at 5.00 a.m. to take the pre-colonoscopy preparatory drink.




View attachment 372355
[/QUOTE]


Good luck with that, it can have its funny moments......


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4948303, member: 43827"]Up at 5.00 a.m. to take the pre-colonoscopy preparatory drink.




View attachment 372355
[/QUOTE]
I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2017)

Horrid this morning. Looks like the sun is trying to poke through.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Sep 2017)




----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2017)

Having a bit of a Carp day. Doing a bit of grouting and looking a Gordon sheds in the afternoon has worn me out.

It's a bit confusing watching Helicopter Hero's and getting the meaning of words mixed up. Bad brake for bad break and so on.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2017)

I was going to make blackberry jam this morning. We have a huge number of blackberry bushes. However, there are practically no blackberries left, and it is only just September. Seems like the season for soft fruit picking is getting earlier these days. Oh well, at least my raspberry jam turned out well.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm waiting for some colour restoring polish i ordered online, to arrive. When it does i'm going to drive to the car park of my old flat and polish my car there. I might even take some sandwiches and a flask and make a day out of it? As you've probably gathered,not much excitement happens in my life.


I'm still waiting for this polish to arrive. I bet it arrives when i'm out and they take it back with them,instead of leaving it here with someone. Mind you,they're that slow at answering the door in here,i wouldn't blame them if they thought the place was empty.


----------



## postman (8 Sep 2017)

Trying to adjust to new specs,picked up this morning.At the moment it seems i can use them on the computer,which is good.But i have to move my head up and down rather than my eye balls,i have been lazy.Going to be a few days getting used to them.Right of now to do the ironing..


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Sep 2017)

God,i am sick of this crap weather! I've been waiting ages for it to stop raining, as i want to take the mutt up the park for a "power walk"
They keep telling us it's the "jet stream" causing it. What a load of old tosh! We'd never heard of the "jet stream" up till a few years ago. They've just made that up!


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4948623, member: 43827"]You're just fishing for sympathy.[/QUOTE]
Yes. Slowly improving, won't do anything which requires much brain power.

Good luck!


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2017)

Not long since woke up from a little snooze, now Sat in the garden watching the birds.

Very tiring being on the sick


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> God,i am sick of this crap weather! I've been waiting ages for it to stop raining, as i want to take the mutt up the park for a "power walk"
> They keep telling us it's the "jet stream" causing it. What a load of old tosh! We'd never heard of the "jet stream" up till a few years ago. They've just made that up!


Ok,it's fined up. We're off!


----------



## Speicher (8 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Not long since woke up from a little snooze, now Sat in the garden watching the birds.
> 
> Very tiring being on the sick



You have to rest that knee! The worst thing I found that exasperated, or exagerated or is it exacerbated  knees, is pushing a trolley round a supermarket. The combination of a heavy trolley, slippy floors, and wonky wheels on trolley made my knee very painful. I damaged the cruciate ligaments in my left knee decades ago, and the last time I pushed a trolley in a supermarket was June 2002! 

You can sit quietly at home and order your groceries on-line.


----------



## mybike (8 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Well that was a first, got the back door open whilst I'm doing a bit more dismantling of furniture in the living room.
> 
> Look up to see a woodpigeon walking round the kitchen



Mirror?


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> You have to rest that knee! The worst thing I found that exasperated, or exagerated or is it exacerbated  knees, is pushing a trolley round a supermarket. The combination of a heavy trolley, slippy floors, and wonky wheels on trolley made my knee very painful. I damaged the cruciate ligaments in my left knee decades ago, and the last time I pushed a trolley in a supermarket was June 2002!
> 
> You can sit quietly at home and order your groceries on-line.


Mmm I'm not sure about the grocery delivery, I treat that like I do self scan checkouts, not to be trusted 

I do need to go see my Doc again later though, need a sick note, wonder how long he'll give me?


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2017)

Oh and I see Rocky has been busy 

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ws/man-90-mobility-scooter-canal-13589082.amp


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2017)

Looks like two weeks of freezer surprise is coming to an end. We've eaten most of the meals we had frozen. Hmm some interesting evening meals recently where you realise what you've pulled out isn't what you thought.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Sep 2017)

We've battened down the hatches. Strong winds all day and last night and now a force 9 about to come though. Bouncy bouncy.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Sep 2017)

Ferry on the next berth broke a mooring line and had to go out to sea to get a new line fixed to the winch before it could come back in and safely tie up


----------



## Speicher (8 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Mmm I'm not sure about the grocery delivery, I treat that like I do self scan checkouts, not to be trusted
> 
> I do need to go see my Doc again later though, need a sick note, wonder how long he'll give me?



I have used Tesco for on-line orders. My mother lives in Coventry, so from my puter here, I can order her groceries to be delivered to her. On one occasion, one bag was missing from the delivery, but the driver returned with that one, after his next delivery. 

I have also used Asda and Ocado. I prefer Ocado as they have one hour time slots, and they sell the particular porridge, Rosé Port and soups that I like. You can say that you do not want "substitutions", if your item is out of stock. Usually any substitutions have been fine. If you choose a mid week delivery, there might not be any charges for delivery.


----------



## mybike (8 Sep 2017)

Like everyone else, the rain she rain. So much for taking my new camera out. This is all so far today.


----------



## Speicher (8 Sep 2017)

Yes, I was going to do some raining, but it is now gardening very heavily.

For Peeps on here who like cats, here is an update on Tasha. She went to the Vet again today. The stitches came out, and loads of fluid was drained from the affected area. She has to have eye drops several times a day. They are still not sure if they can save the eye, but they think the cause was an injury to the eye, and not anything more sinister. They want to see her again next Friday.


----------



## Speicher (8 Sep 2017)

We now have tightning and lunder.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Sep 2017)

I've had 4 cups of tea today.May the Gods of Mundanity smile upon you all.


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have used Tesco for on-line orders. My mother lives in Coventry, so from my puter here, I can order her groceries to be delivered to her. On one occasion, one bag was missing from the delivery, but the driver returned with that one, after his next delivery.
> 
> I have also used Asda and Ocado. I prefer Ocado as they have one hour time slots, and they sell the particular porridge, Rosé Port and soups that I like. You can say that you do not want "substitutions", if your item is out of stock. Usually any substitutions have been fine. If you choose a mid week delivery, there might not be any charges for delivery.


Just looked, and the first available slot is Monday afternoon, £3.50.

The first 'cheap' slot is Monday between 22.00 and 23.00 for £2.00.

I may try it as the 500 yard walk to the local supermarket is getting very tiresome


----------



## Speicher (8 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Just looked, and the first available slot is Monday afternoon, £3.50.
> 
> The first 'cheap' slot is Monday between 22.00 and 23.00 for £2.00.
> 
> I may try it as the 500 yard walk to the local supermarket is getting very tiresome



Do not be put off by the fact that the first time you do a grocery order on-line, it may take you a long time. The website should remember "your favourites" so that your second order will be much quicker. Do watch the sizes of the items. You may need to do some maths to work out the best prices. You can print out your order and edit it again, and again until, usually about 9pm of the evening before the delivery day.

The above sounds very comppelcated, but it is not really once you get the hang of it. Which supermarket are you going to use? Morrisons do deliveries and Asda.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Sep 2017)

I went to the hairdresser this afternoon, the weather was lovely and sunny so no jacket or brolley, when I left the heavens opened and I got soaked, my hair now looks a right mess


----------



## postman (8 Sep 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I went to the hairdresser this afternoon, the weather was lovely and sunny so no jacket or brolley, when I left the heavens opened and I got soaked, my hair now looks a right mess



]The weather was lovely and sunny so no jacket or brolly, when I left Specsavers the heavens opened up.I am bald my hair did not look a mess.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ok,it's fined up. We're off!


Five times up and down the hilly park,a good feed and now he's zonked out.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I am sure that TVC will still say how lovely you look.



I looked like a drowned rat


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I was going to do some raining, but it is now gardening very heavily.
> 
> For Peeps on here who like cats, here is an update on Tasha. She went to the Vet again today. The stitches came out, and loads of fluid was drained from the affected area. She has to have eye drops several times a day. They are still not sure if they can save the eye, but they think the cause was an injury to the eye, and not anything more sinister. They want to see her again next Friday.



Poor Tasha, going through it a bit isn't she bless her. Good news it isn't anything more sinister


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I am sure that TVC will still say how lovely you look.


He wouldn't dare say anything else!


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2017)

Still off my feet for the most part, maybe for another month, at the outside. It may be less, as I'm told I'm healing quickly.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> For Peeps on here who like cats, here is an update on Tasha. She went to the Vet again today. The stitches came out, and loads of fluid was drained from the affected area. She has to have eye drops several times a day. They are still not sure if they can save the eye, but they think the cause was an injury to the eye, and not anything more sinister. They want to see her again next Friday.



That's at least something 

Hope she doesn't lose the eye, but if she does, cats are fine with just the one. A friend has a zany ginja ninja with one eye and three legs. He's called "Triclops"


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Still off my feet for the most part, maybe for another month, at the outside. It may be less, as I'm told I'm healing quickly.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm still waiting for this polish to arrive. I bet it arrives when i'm out and they take it back with them,instead of leaving it here with someone. Mind you,they're that slow at answering the door in here,i wouldn't blame them if they thought the place was empty.


Yeeesss,it's arrived!!  Though no "free" feckin' microfibre clothes with it, i notice!


----------



## hopless500 (8 Sep 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> I was going to make blackberry jam this morning. We have a huge number of blackberry bushes. However, there are practically no blackberries left, and it is only just September. Seems like the season for soft fruit picking is getting earlier these days. Oh well, at least my raspberry jam turned out well.


Lots of blackberries at home. Managed to get a few in the freezer. Think they'll be pretty much over when we get back.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> I picked up a few good souvenirs from Yellow Sticker Land tonight.
> 
> Someone must've got something a wee bit wrong at Tesco. There were ten whole **cases** of back bacon in the reductions tonight - £1 for a 500g pack. And the packets still had a month to run on the date. They also had a case of bronze die spaghetti on clearance at 17p a 500g pack, jars of Sacla pesto at 38p a pop and cans of Napolina butter beans at 12p each. All of these also with at least a year to run on the date.
> 
> ...


I have some 'vintage' butter paddles. I've made cheese and intended making butter but never got round to it.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> We've battened down the hatches. Strong winds all day and last night and now a force 9 about to come though. Bouncy bouncy.


Hoping our crossing will be relatively tame. I need some sleep


----------



## hopless500 (8 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I was going to do some raining, but it is now gardening very heavily.
> 
> For Peeps on here who like cats, here is an update on Tasha. She went to the Vet again today. The stitches came out, and loads of fluid was drained from the affected area. She has to have eye drops several times a day. They are still not sure if they can save the eye, but they think the cause was an injury to the eye, and not anything more sinister. They want to see her again next Friday.


Please give Tasha a hug from me. Bob also


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4949211, member: 21629"]Been in town, caught a police officer (accidentally). Told him about 2 bikes of mine stolen and asked if it's worth to call police if I will ever see them in town. He told me it'll be ok and if I have any pics of bikes it'll be a proof of ownership.

Double standards it is. Few years ago I had a bike stolen, reported to police, found it by myself a year after theft. Police even didn't listen to me that I have lots of pics of the bike and hapilly gave the bike back to thief.

So should I believe what I was told today? Because I still don't after previous experience.[/QUOTE]
What werr you using to catch a policeman? And was it legal?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2017)

Over here, doughnuts are the preferred bait.


----------



## simon.r (8 Sep 2017)

It's my birthday tomorrow and I'm going to that London to see my son (and to meet his girlfriend for the first time). We may be found in the Brick Lane area in the evening, partaking of a cheap curry and a few beers

(After looking at settees in a settee shop that MrsR has identified as a potential provider of new living room furniture).


----------



## raleighnut (8 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I was going to do some raining, but it is now gardening very heavily.
> 
> For Peeps on here who like cats, here is an update on Tasha. She went to the Vet again today. The stitches came out, and loads of fluid was drained from the affected area. She has to have eye drops several times a day. They are still not sure if they can save the eye, but they think the cause was an injury to the eye, and not anything more sinister. They want to see her again next Friday.


 For poor Tasha from me and the Pride (Kissa, Cinders, Smokey, Fifi and Merlin)


----------



## Katherine (8 Sep 2017)

My mum has been walking well with the zimmer frame. Today the community physio assessed her to be ready for crutches which she is pleased about because it's easier to manoeuvre around the furniture and in the smallest room in the house especially. She has been carrying bits and pieces around on the zimmer in the peg basket attached to the front. Now she has no idea how to carry anything!?


----------



## simon.r (8 Sep 2017)

Katherine said:


> My mum has been walking well with the zimmer frame. Today the community physio assessed her to be ready for crutches which she is pleased about because it's easier to manoeuvre around the furniture and in the smallest room in the house especially. She has been carrying bits and pieces around on the zimmer in the peg basket attached to the front. Now she has no idea how to carry anything!?



A shoulder bag, possibly around the neck, or a messenger style bag if that swings around too much. That worked for me the last time I was on crutches.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Hoping our crossing will be relatively tame. I need some sleep


It's not. We're swaying from side to side. But dinner has been scoffed and we have more beer


----------



## hopless500 (8 Sep 2017)

I may wish I had some stugeron


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> We've battened down the hatches. Strong winds all day and last night and now a force 9 about to come though. Bouncy bouncy.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have some 'vintage' butter paddles. I've made cheese and intended making butter but never got round to it.



I've got several sets of butter paddles and butter moulds, but can't use them as mum has had a go at them with lavender & beeswax polish... 

Never made cheese (wouldn't mind giving it a go when there's cheap milk to be had, though) and this will be my first attempt at butter. Cream crops up regularly on YS, and given that butter is now at £1.33 for 250g, it's worth a punt. It can only go horribly wrong once...


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2017)

Made a lovely plum crumble with the last of the vics from the garden. Just the thing with lashings of custard.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Sep 2017)

Had a very nice meal at the Exeter Arm Easton on the hill tonight..superb. Near Stamford if your passing ,they have accommodation ....i deal for a stop over if your using the A1


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Sep 2017)

It's absolutely peeing down here.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2017)

I've decided to have a potato pie,a fish in breadcrumbs and some marrowfat peas for supper.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Sep 2017)

We get loads of cat pictures/videos (I post some of em)

Here's a 'doggy' vid


View: https://youtu.be/nPhWwGVkI50


GSDs


----------



## slowmotion (9 Sep 2017)

I learned a lot more about Weber Five Star precision grout today. At £23 a bag, the learning process has had to be a bit light on experimentation.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2017)

Morning. I think the sun may have just risen here. Can't really tell as it is just hiding behind a bit of cloud, the rest of the sky is mainly clear with a bit of cloud to the South and West.
I hope it stays fine for the peeps getting together today in the park.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2017)

Oh the sun is up!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I learned a lot more about Weber Five Star precision grout today. At £23 a bag, the learning process has had to be a bit light on experimentation.


I've got a problem with my grout. We have some sections of tile which are made up of segments, a bit like trying to fill the gaps on a bar of chocolate. The segments are glass and ceramic. The problem is that the grout has shrunk and cracked. Have you any idea what is wrong? Could it be the grout or that the ceramic tiles have absorbed too much water?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2017)

My wife is listening to a crochet tutorial on her mobile phone at the moment. It all sounds like Double Dutch to me apart from the fact that it is in Spanish.


----------



## mybike (9 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> We now have tightning and lunder.



I stood in the doorway with my 4yo granddaughter watching the rain. The first clap of thunder scared her a little but when she saw I wasn't worried she was happy to stay. There was also a rainbow.


----------



## Katherine (9 Sep 2017)

Currently feeling cosy in bed with a cup of coffee, enjoying the prospect of a day at home catching up with jobs as and when I feel like it. Mind you there is quite a long list of things to do!


----------



## Speicher (9 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> My wife is listening to a crochet tutorial on her mobile phone at the moment. It all sounds like Double Dutch to me apart from the fact that it is in Spanish.



Last century I learnt how to do shorthand in French, but crochet in Spanish also looks like a challenge.


----------



## potsy (9 Sep 2017)

Well, I have one less job to do, thanks to the Manc climate there is no need to top up the bird bath today 

Sky has brightened up a bit now though.


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2017)

Just off to see the shoulder specialist, not looking forward to it.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Sep 2017)

Pour @Hill Wimp


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2017)

anyone eant a bike lock?




Anyone want a bike lock


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2017)

We're dodging the showers at the Leamington Food Festival.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

Have had some showers of biblical proportions here this morning. 

On the upsides, my share of Thursday night's bacon bonanza is now in the freezer, the outstanding part of my Zooplus order has arrived and the litre and a half of cheap cream I also acquired on Thursday night is now out of the fridge and well on its way to attaining room temperature.

Later this afternoon, I will be making butter.


----------



## Speicher (9 Sep 2017)

I am watching the Tour of Britain. It is in Gloucestershire. Is that @User14044 at the back?  Has he gone the long way round to get to Oxford?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2017)

Got my hair cut this morning, was about two months overdue.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2017)

@hopless500


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2017)

Both equally lovely


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

Still rain of biblical proportions here... 

We're all tucked up indoors with the final score on the telly and the vuelta on the lappy.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Still rain of biblical proportions here...
> 
> We're all tucked up indoors with the final score on the telly and the vuelta on the lappy.



Same here. Watching the end of today's Tour of Britain. Might find a movie next.

The missus is out drinking cocktails and having afternoon tea with friends - I won't see her until very late !! It's the Manchester Loves Cocktails festival.


----------



## StuAff (9 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 372556
> 
> Both equally lovely


But you like the bloke too, right?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Still rain of biblical proportions here...
> 
> We're all tucked up indoors with the final score on the telly and the vuelta on the lappy.



Snap. Leeds 2 up


----------



## StuAff (9 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Pour @Hill Wimp
> View attachment 372539


Like a bit of Chimay myself

(in a carbonnade!)


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2017)

We're back from the food festival,







I havent seen Shrewsbury Biscuits since I was in school in the 1960's, and the chicken and mushroom pie will do for tea later in the week


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Snap. Leeds 2 up



And Arsenal 2-0 up...


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> I havent seen Shrewsbury Biscuits since I was in school in the 1960's



Think I might have the recipe for those somewhere... Can look if you want.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> And Arsenal 2-0 up...



Leeds now 3 up


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Think I might have the recipe for those somewhere... Can look if you want.


Ooo I love those biscuits.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> We're back from the food festival,
> 
> 
> View attachment 372558
> ...



How dare you eat Chicken Little, kids all over the world will be devastated


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Sep 2017)




----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2017)

fossyant said:


> Same here. Watching the end of today's Tour of Britain. Might find a movie next.
> 
> The missus is out drinking cocktails and having afternoon tea with friends - I won't see her until very late !! It's the Manchester Loves Cocktails festival.


Tea & cocktails, shouldn't mix her drinks. One or t'other.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2017)

I've given up on the grouting at the moment. I might as well be putting yoghurt in, it's going everywhere except in the gap where it should.

I'll go and do a bit of tinkering on a bike.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Tea & cocktails, shouldn't mix her drinks. One or t'other.



Pssst, I don't think there was any tea, more like Prosecco


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> We're back from the food festival,
> 
> 
> View attachment 372558
> ...



Poor Chicken Little, that explains why there wasn't a sequel.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Leeds now 3 up



Likewise Arsenal.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Likewise Arsenal.



4 up for us now


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2017)

fossyant said:


> Poor Chicken Little, that explains why there wasn't a sequel.
> 
> View attachment 372567


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How dare you eat Chicken Little, kids all over the world will be devastated


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 4 up for us now



Still 3 for us, but right now, I'll take the points and the clean sheet...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Still 3 for us, but right now, I'll take the points and the clean sheet...



5 for us now


----------



## StuAff (9 Sep 2017)

Pompey winning!
Southampton losing! 
(I don't want them to get relegated. Until we can send them down).


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

Irritatingly, Spuds are also 3-0 up...


----------



## potsy (9 Sep 2017)

Thought I'd wandered into the football thread for a minute


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Thought I'd wandered into the football thread for a minute


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

It's gone rather dark here again. Suspect another deluge is imminent.


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Thought I'd wandered into the football thread for a minute



And me, let's get back to food and drink, a far more interesting subject.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> And me, let's get back to food and drink, a far more interesting subject.



Well, when the football's finished, I'm going to make my butter.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Thought I'd wandered into the football thread for a minute



We can discuss the cycling or the cricket if you want?


Still 5-0 up by the way


----------



## midlife (9 Sep 2017)

Did somebody mention Grouty ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> It's gone rather dark here again. Suspect another deluge is imminent.



We've had some really good cloud bursts today..mostly while walking back to the


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2017)

This lovely old film has just been posted on my Facebook timeline


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

meta lon said:


> We've had some really good cloud bursts today..mostly while walking back to the



We've had a brief sunny interlude, but now it's raining again.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @hopless500
> 
> View attachment 372555



Not speaking to you


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Not speaking to you


You missed a grand day. Rhubarb and Ginger Gin absolutely delicious.
Also Greg bought extra cardomen to drink with it and various other botanicals.

We really need a CC Gin Festival. 

We are currently in The Turf in the garden being defended by the 7pm bells and drinking Pennine IPA.

I may have let my credit card loose in Blackwells bookshop but hey this is Oxford


----------



## StuAff (9 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You missed a grand day. Rhubarb and Ginger Gin absolutely delicious.
> 
> We are currently in The Turf in the garden being *defended* by the 7pm bells and drinking Pennine IPA.
> 
> I may have let my credit card loose in Blackwells bookshop but hey this is Oxford


Nice typo!


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2017)

StuAff said:


> Nice typo!


Blame the Gin


----------



## potsy (9 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Blame the Gin


I always assume every post of yours is heavily influenced by gin


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Sep 2017)

fossyant said:


> Poor Chicken Little, that explains why there wasn't a sequel.
> 
> View attachment 372567


Better a pie than a sequel.


----------



## StuAff (9 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Blame the Gin


Keeps nicking your phone, doesn't it?


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Sep 2017)

Brings a whole new meaning to proofreading, emphasis on proof.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2017)

Lovely @User has keep us fizzed.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Brings a whole new meaning to proofreading, emphasis on proof.


Absfoulutly


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Sep 2017)

You could always blame it on a Bluetooth keyboard, as well.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> You could always blame it on a Bluetooth keyboard, as well.


It's not my fault so I will blame it on anything I have learnt from Donald.


----------



## StuAff (9 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's not my fault so I will blame it on anything I have learnt from Donald.


Leave Donald Duck out of it......


----------



## postman (9 Sep 2017)

More than a bit mundane.Just back from another visit to the Sheesh Mahal here in Leeds,this time celebrating Miss Postman's 20th birthday today.On Tuesday we send her back to the care of Edinburgh and won't see her till Christmas.I have been visiting the Sheesh since 1989 it is that good.
I started going when we were courting,and now our kids are going,it really is that family friendly,Azram the owner is a fabulous bloke.Always a great meal,tonight i left food for the first time Mrs Postman also mentioned it,i think it's an age thing.Wonderful food and many great memories.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2017)

It absolutely hammered down here earlier on this afternoon, thunder and lightning. The kids that were playing on the green outside started screaming as the rain poured down. My drainpipe blocked again as the downpour swept moss off the roof, so when the rain eased I clambered up to fix it.
I did get round to doing a bit on my Woodrup? I fitted some new brake cables and some white outers, the cable stop I made yesterday works and looks quite nice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Lovely @User has keep us fizzed.
> 
> View attachment 372594


Did Sasha post that for you?


----------



## slowmotion (9 Sep 2017)

My right shoe is squelching. My nocturnal bimble went down Putney Embankment which was flooded in parts. I'm paying the price for being too lazy to get off and push the bike.


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2017)

Press the red button, the music is great.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

Am watching Last Night of the Proms


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2017)

I had a big, no huge injection in my shoulder this afternoon, so far no bad affects, but do not tell the wife as she is really looking after me.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

One and a half litres of whipping cream gave me just over half a kilo of butter and a pint and a half of buttermilk. Cost to me? 50p, plus the sea salt that I used to salt the butter. The butter is in the fridge to chill overnight, and then tomorrow I will slice into blocks, wrap and freeze.

Kind of rather pleased with my efforts - and the inspiration from @glasgowcyclist 

P.S. it tastes amazing


----------



## Katherine (9 Sep 2017)

Katherine said:


> Currently feeling cosy in bed with a cup of coffee, enjoying the prospect of a day at home catching up with jobs as and when I feel like it. Mind you there is quite a long list of things to do!



Well I did quite well with the list, though some items have been postponed until tomorrow. Plus another job has been added : clean out the gutters on the side of the garage that Mr K doesn't fit through 
I have written and printed a new lottery agreement for work. Somehow at the end of last term I found myself agreeing to take it over. New rules though: all money will be paid upfront or that member will be out. Let's see how well it works.


----------



## Paulus (9 Sep 2017)

Leaving for work shortly, another night shift


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

o/~ Rule Britannia, Britannia rules the waves... o/~


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> One and a half litres of whipping cream gave me just over half a kilo of butter and a pint and a half of buttermilk. Cost to me? 50p, plus the sea salt that I used to salt the butter. The butter is in the fridge to chill overnight, and then tomorrow I will slice into blocks, wrap and freeze.
> 
> Kind of rather pleased with my efforts - and the inspiration from @glasgowcyclist
> 
> P.S. it tastes amazing



I may have had one glass too many, I read something slightly different to blocks, Ouch!


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

screenman said:


> I may have had one glass too many, I read something slightly different to blocks, Ouch!



I've just spat my tea all over my laptop...


----------



## postman (9 Sep 2017)

Well being the boring old fart that i really am,i am saying goodnight.Going up to continue the great works and words of a certain Charles Dickens and his book Dombey and Son.Night all.


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2017)

postman said:


> Well being the boring old fart that i really am,i am saying goodnight.Going up to continue the great works and words of a certain Charles Dickens and his book Dombey and Son.Night all.



I thought you were younger than me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Sep 2017)

postman said:


> More than a bit mundane.Just back from another visit to the Sheesh Mahal here in Leeds,this time celebrating Miss Postman's 20th birthday today.On Tuesday we send her back to the care of Edinburgh and won't see her till Christmas.I have been visiting the Sheesh since 1989 it is that good.
> I started going when we were courting,and now our kids are going,it really is that family friendly,Azram the owner is a fabulous bloke.Always a great meal,tonight i left food for the first time Mrs Postman also mentioned it,i think it's an age thing.Wonderful food and many great memories.


I rather wish our Indian retaurants here would last more than a few months. But I don't think the rather large expat community here, which they mostly market to, is stable enough to develop their business. Nothing rong with the food or service, but a concerted effort needs to be made to market the Indian and South Asian menu beyond the community.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Sep 2017)

To raise morale, I'm going to put on some warm ski socks.


----------



## Speicher (9 Sep 2017)

@Gravity Aided - Where is Boca Raton in relation to the path of the hurricane? I have some relations there.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Sep 2017)

Apparently vodka jellies ate all about the rimming


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2017)

Plum crumble, custard, a lap cat and MOTD.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Sep 2017)

I remembered to clean my roasting tray today.


----------



## Speicher (9 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Plum crumble, custard, a lap cat and MOTD.



Apple pie and custard, a cat on the cushion next to me, and "Criminal Intent" with Vincent D'Onofrio, one of the early series.


----------



## screenman (9 Sep 2017)

We get up at 5am every day so it maybe close to bedtime. Only trouble is we are playing the YouTube's band game and have only got up to p.

Got up to P, not got for up to pee.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Sep 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I remembered to clean my roasting tray today.


The problem is cleaning other peoples' roasting trays. You don't know if they expect it to look like new after your attempts at washing up, or if that 3mm of enamelled-on black gunk has been there since they inherited it from their mother three decades ago.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2017)

Decisions decisions. Shall i have a fry up for my supper,or go healthy and have pie and peas?


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> Apple pie and custard, a cat on the cushion next to me, and "Criminal Intent" with Vincent D'Onofrio, one of the early series.



That's crazily similar LOL 

I watched Inspector Montalbano on the i-player after MOTD.

Now I'm heading off to Bedfordshire. I'm bushed.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2017)

There was a lovely red sunrise first thing this morning. It has now gone all grey and misty.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Sep 2017)

Gorgeous sky down here, if a bit bloody cold.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2017)

It's really foggy now!


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2017)

Awake at 4, cold, got back to sleep and woke at 6, cold, maybe time to put a blanket under the duvet. Rain forecast for dinner time, it's looking threatening now, do I ride or not? Tomorrows not looking great either, decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> One and a half litres of whipping cream gave me just over half a kilo of butter and a pint and a half of buttermilk. Cost to me? 50p, plus the sea salt that I used to salt the butter. The butter is in the fridge to chill overnight, and then tomorrow I will slice into blocks, wrap and freeze.
> 
> Kind of rather pleased with my efforts - and the inspiration from @glasgowcyclist
> 
> P.S. it tastes amazing


I think you've earned yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Sep 2017)

Its a lovely day so far...what to do today?


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2017)

meta lon said:


> Its a lovely day so far...what to do today?



Get your bike out.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2017)

meta lon said:


> Its a lovely day so far...what to do today?


Make the most of it before this fog gets there.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2017)

It's no wonder that I'm feeling really tired this morning as I had a night full of dreams, one of which was having to do Jury Service. I can't tell you the details as the trial is on going and I could get done for contempt. What I really want to know is now that I have done Jury Service once will this be a recurring dream?


----------



## mybike (10 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4950848, member: 9609"]I thought something was going wrong with the washing machine but it wasn't even switched on, so I went outside and may be 4 or 5 chinooks were passing low over head, heading south deep into the cheviots  .[/QUOTE]

This was flying sideways up our road yesterday.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> Get your bike out.



I'd love to Dave..got to rest this frozen shoulder..
We may go for a nice walk in a bit..


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Sep 2017)

Still glorious but now I'm in France. But I can see it's still sunny across the channel.


----------



## mybike (10 Sep 2017)

Nice morning here.





Race around the Moon.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2017)

mybike said:


> This was flying sideways up our road yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 372691


They've got their eye on you.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Sep 2017)

TVC has gone out for his ride, I am about to have breakfast.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Sep 2017)

screenman said:


> Press the red button, the music is great.


I hope no-one ever says that to Donald.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Sep 2017)

Installing Windows 10 updates on a new slow laptop whilst watching the GNR.


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2017)

meta lon said:


> I'd love to Dave..got to rest this frozen shoulder..
> We may go for a nice walk in a bit..



I'm sat in the garden centre at Barby, scenic route out 32 miles ridden.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Installing Windows 10 updates on a new slow laptop whilst watching the GNR.


When fit I run a relaxed 10k fun run in the same time as Mary Keitany can run a half-marathon.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Sep 2017)

Researching hedge trimmers (see this) in between updates.


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Still glorious but now I'm in France. But I can see it's still sunny across the channel.



So far the morning aint been bad, cool, cloudy and a tad breezy. But I'm about 25 miles from home and the rain is due in the next hour so the ride home might be a tad damp.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2017)

I'm going to take my tub of grout back as after another trial on some thinner tiles it has just shrunk and cracked.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> So far the morning aint been bad, cool, cloudy and a tad breezy. But I'm about 25 miles from home and the rain is due in the next hour so the ride home might be a tad damp.



I take no pleasure in riding in the rain.

Mountain biking is not so bad as you expect to get messed up.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Sep 2017)

No chance in sight of me me polishing my car. If it's not raining then the sun's out,which isn't good for car polishing.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> No chance in sight of me me polishing my car. If it's not raining then the sun's out,which isn't good for car polishing.


Wash the car with some of this,


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2017)

@Renard - (and anyone else owned by a cat) - Can you suggest a cat food for an elderly cat with only two teeth? Tasha has two large ones at the front, both on the same side. She is currently sucking the jelly off the Whiskas or Felix chunks in jelly, or is there a way of making the chunks softer? Preferably a reasonably priced cat food, not necessarily "gourmet".


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Renard - (and anyone else owned by a cat) - Can you suggest a cat food for an elderly cat with only two teeth? Tasha has two large ones at the front, both on the same side. She is currently sucking the jelly off the Whiskas or Felix chunks in jelly, or is there a way of making the chunks softer? Preferably a reasonably priced cat food, not necessarily "gourmet".


Mash it up with a fork


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Mash it up with a fork


 

D'oh! Why didn't I think of that! It shows how confuddled my brain is at times.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Wash the car with some of this,
> 
> 
> View attachment 372724


It doesn't just want washing. I want to use some colour restorer on it. It's not that bad,in fact the paint work's very tidy. It's just that whenever i get a new car(new to me but usually old)i like to polish them up. 

Maybe i should drive it to a petrol station and use their roof as cover,while i polish it?
I'm sure that'd go down well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Gravity Aided - Where is Boca Raton in relation to the path of the hurricane? I have some relations there.


Hurricane should go up the west coast, but the winds will still get to maybe 75 mph gusts, and sustained winds in the 40's. The problem is that emergency vehicles don't go out if winds get over 35mph(!) there, which seems cautious in the extraordinary, but I'm not there so I don't know. I'd say that there is still some danger, but if everybody follows recommendations it shouldn't get to be a tough situation.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I hope no-one ever says that to Donald.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj9M34DzAKo


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2017)

And I don't even want to talk about launch codes.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Sep 2017)

Some horses have just trotted past my window. Their hoofs sounded like someone was tapping coconut shells together.


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Hurricane should go up the west coast, but the winds will still get to maybe 75 mph gusts, and sustained winds in the 40's. The problem is that emergency vehicles don't go out if winds get over 35mph(!) there, which seems cautious in the extraordinary, but I'm not there so I don't know. I'd say that there is still some danger, but if everybody follows recommendations it shouldn't get to be a tough situation.



It would be extremely difficult for my Aunt to move. She is ninety-nine years old, and is almost housebound due to a stroke five years ago. Boca Raton, is on the east coast I think. 

On a lighter note, before anyone does the sums, my Uncle (on my Father's side) married someone twenty years older than him.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Renard - (and anyone else owned by a cat) - Can you suggest a cat food for an elderly cat with only two teeth? Tasha has two large ones at the front, both on the same side. She is currently sucking the jelly off the Whiskas or Felix chunks in jelly, or is there a way of making the chunks softer? Preferably a reasonably priced cat food, not necessarily "gourmet".


You could try Felix sachets, they seem to be more like proper food rather than reconsecrated chunks, that is unless your cat only likes certain brands.


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Mash it up with a fork



Tasha is sending a furry hug to you. 

It took a while for her to eat it, and I made sure Bob was out, so he could not push her aside and scoff it. She has now gone outside with a fairly full tummy. He eye is looking slightly better, but still very red and swollen. She is being a brave kittizen regarding the eye drops.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> It would be extremely difficult for my Aunt to move. She is ninety-nine years old, and is almost housebound due to a stroke five years ago. Boca Raton, is on the east coast I think.
> 
> On a lighter note, before anyone does the sums, my Uncle (on my Father's side) married someone twenty years older than him.


Yes, Boca Raton is on the east, or Atlantic Coast, but in the hurricane scale of wind fields, they can take up the whole peninsula. Boca is just north of Palm Beach, IIRC.


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You could try Felix sachets, they seem to be more like proper food rather than _*reconsecrated*_ chunks, that is unless your cat only likes certain brands.



I think she is ecumenical in her choice of cat food. 

The current box (of 48) is Whiskas chunks in Jelly. I sometimes buy Felix in jelly, depends what Ocado have on special offer.


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, Boca Raton is on the east, or Atlantic Coast, but in the hurricane scale of wind fields, they can take up the whole peninsula. Boca is just north of Palm Beach, IIRC.




Thank you for that info. I could not work out where Boca Raton was in relation to the other (bigger) cities on the weather warning maps on tinternet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2017)

It's about midway between Fort Lauderdale and West Palm Beach, and almost due west of Freeport in the Bahamas.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, Boca Raton is on the east, or Atlantic Coast, but in the hurricane scale of wind fields, they can take up the whole peninsula. Boca is just north of Palm Beach, IIRC.


I meant south, still early morning here.


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I take no pleasure in riding in the rain.
> 
> Mountain biking is not so bad as you expect to get messed up.




I beat the rain home, I just had a couple of showers to ride through, the unpleasant one was on the high speed descent from the Barby water tower to the A45, the wind was blowing the rain in my eyes and causing vision problems, apart from that it wasn't a bad ride. 57 miles ridden, which is a bit of a bonus with the way the weather has been.


----------



## srw (10 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I should be in The King & Queen watching football with Toad. Instead I am watching some bloke change tyres on the car in Kwikfit.


Parp! Parp!


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think you've earned yourself a pat on the back.



Pat... butter... 

Thank you. Was worth it though, tastes so much nicer than a lot of bought butter. Worth the faffage, but need to streamline my technique.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Renard - (and anyone else owned by a cat) - Can you suggest a cat food for an elderly cat with only two teeth? Tasha has two large ones at the front, both on the same side. She is currently sucking the jelly off the Whiskas or Felix chunks in jelly, or is there a way of making the chunks softer? Preferably a reasonably priced cat food, not necessarily "gourmet".



As others have said, mash it up. It will be easier if you add a wee bit of warm water prior to mashing.

Otherwise, there are some reasonable pate-style foods around e.g. gourmet gold or hi life petit pate, though you might have to look around for the latter.


----------



## postman (10 Sep 2017)

screenman said:


> I thought you were younger than me.



68 in Feb.Some nights i just feel bored,and not good company,so better off in bed.


----------



## potsy (10 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> As others have said, mash it up. It will be easier if you add a wee bit of warm water prior to mashing.
> 
> Otherwise, there are some reasonable pate-style foods around e.g. gourmet gold or hi life petit pate, though you might have to look around for the latter.


Why are you answering this when it was @Renard she was tagging?


----------



## Oxo (10 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I should be in The King & Queen watching football with Toad. Instead I am watching some bloke change tyres on the car in Kwikfit.


That's seems to be a win win situation, good planning.


----------



## lutonloony (10 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Renard - (and anyone else owned by a cat) - Can you suggest a cat food for an elderly cat with only two teeth? Tasha has two large ones at the front, both on the same side. She is currently sucking the jelly off the Whiskas or Felix chunks in jelly, or is there a way of making the chunks softer? Preferably a reasonably priced cat food, not necessarily "gourmet".


Hand blender sort of turns it into a pate/ mush, can add a little liquid if needed


----------



## hopless500 (10 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> So far the morning aint been bad, cool, cloudy and a tad breezy. But I'm about 25 miles from home and the rain is due in the next hour so the ride home might be a tad damp.


Eh? It's rained every bloody day since we got here and is forecast to continue into the weekend. I sincerely hope it isn't doing the same in Portugal


----------



## hopless500 (10 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Eh? It's rained every bloody day since we got here and is forecast to continue into the weekend. I sincerely hope it isn't doing the same in Portugal


And that has picked up the wrong post to attach to - was in reply to @Salty seadog


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> You know the King and Queen then?


Inntimately.


----------



## screenman (10 Sep 2017)

postman said:


> 68 in Feb.Some nights i just feel bored,and not good company,so better off in bed.



I know where you are coming from with that one.


----------



## midlife (10 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Inntimately.



I see what you did there


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I think she is ecumenical in her choice of cat food.
> 
> The current box (of 48) is Whiskas chunks in Jelly. I sometimes buy Felix in jelly, depends what Ocado have on special offer.



Have a look on Zooplus, Wol. They are much cheaper. Felix AGAIL works out at £3.50 for a dozen pouches, plus they currently have some boxes of 12 on offer at £2.99. Wilkos sometimes do Felix AGAIL at £3.25 a box - as they are doing currently. Tescos are currently doing the boxes of Gourmet Gold at 2 for £8 (they're normally 5.25 a box of 12 tins), which is better than Zooplus right now.

My two won't touch Whiskas LOL...


----------



## screenman (10 Sep 2017)

The turbo bike has a puncture, not sure how because I fitted a new tube when I fitted the tyre which was only 6 years ago.

Why is everything underlined?


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Why are you answering this when it was @Renard she was tagging?




Renard is French for Fox.


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2017)

Thank you @Reynard, I will get a few varieties of the "pate" style to see if Tasha likes them. Bob is happy with complete dry food, but of course, he will scoff anything put out for Tasha. She needs to gain weight after her illness and injury over the past month.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Have a look on Zooplus, Wol. They are much cheaper. Felix AGAIL works out at £3.50 for a dozen pouches, plus they currently have some boxes of 12 on offer at £2.99. Wilkos sometimes do Felix AGAIL at £3.25 a box - as they are doing currently. Tescos are currently doing the boxes of Gourmet Gold at 2 for £8 (they're normally 5.25 a box of 12 tins), which is better than Zooplus right now.
> 
> My two won't touch Whiskas LOL...



We bought a box of Whiskers biscuits for our moggy, she brought them straight back up so now she has Go cat, we have also invested £1.00 in a box of COOP own brand and she is quite happy with them.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2017)

Whiskas and Go cat biscuits haven't been bought here in years as they made my then cat barf them up as soon as he ate them. The issue with the cheap biscuits is that the additives and high proportion of grain in them compared to protein means that they don't agree with a lot of cats.

I can't feed Iams biscuits as they bung up Poppy like concrete.

Have been feeding Royal Canin for a long time now - just paid £39 for a 12kg sack of the "Sensible". That's about 6 months' worth of dry food for my two.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Sep 2017)

@hopless500


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Whiskas and Go cat biscuits haven't been bought here in years as they made my then cat barf them up as soon as he ate them. The issue with the cheap biscuits is that the additives and high proportion of grain in them compared to protein means that they don't agree with a lot of cats.
> 
> I can't feed Iams biscuits as they bung up Poppy like concrete.
> 
> Have been feeding Royal Canin for a long time now - just paid £39 for a 12kg sack of the "Sensible". That's about 6 months' worth of dry food for my two.



We just need to be careful with Merlot's weight as mentioned before so go cat light or senior is what we normally buy as they are 'supposed' to be lower in fat/calories etc..


----------



## postman (10 Sep 2017)

New glasses smaller frame,less of a sweet spot,and they are driving me crazy.


----------



## postman (10 Sep 2017)

Chocolate birthday cake,pot of cold custard and two blobbs of ice cream.Postman is very happy.Not my birthday though.


----------



## alicat (10 Sep 2017)

My elbow is feeling sorry for itself after I found myself skimming along the road. That brought a sharp end to my self-congratulations for successfully squeezing in the narrow gap between me and a Transit van.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Sep 2017)

postman said:


> New glasses smaller frame,less of a sweet spot,and they are driving me crazy.



I had new glasses earlier this year and at the bottom I have boosters as my eye muscles are weaker, they are not bi-focals just boosters apparently, going downstairs was a bit odd until I got used to them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2017)

GWS @alicat !


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2017)

alicat said:


> My elbow is feeling sorry for itself after I found myself skimming along the road. That brought a sharp end to my self-congratulations for successfully squeezing in the narrow gap between me and a Transit van.



Ouch!!!


----------



## screenman (10 Sep 2017)

There is a 72 year old belting out rock songs on the red button, Hope I can sing at that age as I certainly cannot now.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @hopless500
> 
> View attachment 372792


That'll be you "rounding the cape"!


----------



## simon.r (10 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Have a look on Zooplus, Wol. They are much cheaper. Felix AGAIL works out at £3.50 for a dozen pouches, plus they currently have some boxes of 12 on offer at £2.99. Wilkos sometimes do Felix AGAIL at £3.25 a box - as they are doing currently. Tescos are currently doing the boxes of Gourmet Gold at 2 for £8 (they're normally 5.25 a box of 12 tins), which is better than Zooplus right now.
> 
> My two won't touch Whiskas LOL...



B and M do boxes of 44 Felix AGAIL for £9.99, and the large packets (180g?) of Dreamies for £2.50.


----------



## potsy (10 Sep 2017)

Thunder and lightning


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We just need to be careful with Merlot's weight as mentioned before so go cat light or senior is what we normally buy as they are 'supposed' to be lower in fat/calories etc..



Yes, you did mention before that Madam was a wee bit inclined to "avoirdupois"... 

Just another thing to bear in mind however. We (the branch of CP that I volunteer for) regularly get cats in who are overweight or obese. More often than not, one of the reasons they are overweight is that they have been fed on the cheap biscuits - which are the cat equivalent of McDonalds i.e. very palatable to eat, moreish but not especially healthy. Because the stuff is so palatable, cats do tend to overeat when fed such, especially if free fed.

Might it be worth trying her on a better quality and lower grain content dry to see if it helps?


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Sep 2017)

I've creased some clothes by having them in the tumble dryer too long.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2017)

Our cats are being fed on Hills biscuits. The neighbour's cats and the Hedgehogs prefer them.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Sep 2017)

@theclaud .... went into Decathlon today and I couldn't resist them....


----------



## midlife (10 Sep 2017)

.......oven gloves?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @theclaud .... went into Decathlon today and I couldn't resist them....
> 
> View attachment 372839


Your Six Four pack is showing.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2017)

I think the wind has picked up outside, either that or one of our chairs has just fainted.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> That'll be you "rounding the cape"!


We had a lady in a poncho....


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Your Six Four pack is showing.


Thats a whole keg....


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Renard - (and anyone else owned by a cat) - Can you suggest a cat food for an elderly cat with only two teeth? Tasha has two large ones at the front, both on the same side. She is currently sucking the jelly off the Whiskas or Felix chunks in jelly, or is there a way of making the chunks softer? Preferably a reasonably priced cat food, not necessarily "gourmet".


Sasha love Gourmet Gold food especially the Tuna Cake. It's very soft, a bit like souffle.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thats a whole keg....


----------



## potsy (10 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thats a whole keg....


Relaxed muscle, surely?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sasha love Gourmet Gold food especially the Tuna Cake. It's very soft, a bit like souffle.


Not good for their teeth though the 'mushy stuff' though obviously if they've lost their teeth that's a bit late now.


----------



## theclaud (10 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @theclaud .... went into Decathlon today and I couldn't resist them....
> 
> View attachment 372839



http://lookatmyfarkingredtrousers.blogspot.co.uk/

How offended should I be about a notification that says 'Fab Foodie mentioned you in Mundane News'???


----------



## theclaud (10 Sep 2017)

OK the nanny software farks up that link.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> http://lookatmyfarkingredtrousers.blogspot.co.uk/
> 
> How offended should I be about a notification that says 'Fab Foodie mentioned you in Mundane News'???


Some.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Sep 2017)

theclaud said:


> OK the nanny software farks up that link.


Found it :-)


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2017)

I'm watching Horizon about Asteroids on BBC 4 and they just showed some Observatories on Hawaii and one them looked just like Peppa Pig.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sasha love Gourmet Gold food especially the Tuna Cake. It's very soft, a bit like souffle.



The girls used to really like the gourmet gold tins, but they seem to have gone off them lately. It gets eaten, but under protest. Wonder if they've changed the recipe...


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I'm watching Horizon about Asteroids on BBC 4 and they just showed some Observatories on Hawaii and one them looked just like Peppa Pig.







I guess, sort of.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> The girls used to really like the gourmet gold tins, but they seem to have gone off them lately. It gets eaten, but under protest. Wonder if they've changed the recipe...


@raleighnut is right about it being bad for their teeth but Sasha is such a fussy and small eater, that if she eats it I buy it.

Until of course she goes off it


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> We had a lady in a poncho....[/QUOTE
> 
> That was no lady, that was Mel.....


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 372887
> I guess, sort of.
> View attachment 372886


That's the one. They must have chosen the right spot to view it from as it looked more like the cartoon character.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @raleighnut is right about it being bad for their teeth but Sasha is such a fussy and small eater, that if she eats it I buy it.
> 
> Until of course she goes off it


Aah cat's can be like that with food. I used to have a very strange cat who would only eat dry biscuits, you could give him any brand of tinned/pouch cat food or even freshly cooked chicken/fish and he'd just turn his nose up at it. He became ill once so we took him to the vet (he'd only ever been once before and that was to the PDSA to lose the 'family jewels') and she examined him and diagnosed an overactive thyroid but she said he's only a young cat, "He's 11" I told her and then explained about him only eating 'biccies' so she said "it must have been something the 'breeder' did when he was a kitten" so I told her it can't be cos I watched him being born and I've still got his mum at home and he'd always had access to both kinds of food (plus his sister from the same litter who went to live with a good friend of mine ate normally)
She told me she'd never seen a cat with such good teeth at his age and thought he was only 2-3yrs old from examining him.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2017)

The cats think I'm trying to poison them. I've just filled their bowls with food and they have just turned their noses up at it. I then scraped the food into one bowl , washed the empty one and then put a different flavour in , similar effect.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Sep 2017)

The things we do for cats.

Disaster has struck. I have my crochet with me on the train but not the hooks 

In other more exciting news my seed catalogues have arrived. Barbara Good will have nothing on me


----------



## srw (11 Sep 2017)

My colleague's parents, who live in the path of Hurricane Irma, have been reported safe. He should be able to enjoy our dinner tonight. This news could so easily have been non-mundane.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The things we do for cats.
> 
> Disaster has struck. I have my crochet with me on the train but not the hooks


If you'd remembered your whittling knives you could have made one....


----------



## mybike (11 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @theclaud .... went into Decathlon today and I couldn't resist them....
> 
> View attachment 372839



But you could have spared us the photo/



raleighnut said:


> Your Six Four pack is showing.



Hogshead?


----------



## mybike (11 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> They've got their eye on you.



It may have been something to do with bike riders causing chaos in the town centre.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The cats think I'm trying to poison them. I've just filled their bowls with food and they have just turned their noses up at it. I then scraped the food into one bowl , washed the empty one and then put a different flavour in , similar effect.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2017)

I got some other grout which seems a lot better and hasn't shrunk as much, it was also quite a bit cheaper. We didn't have problems with shrinkage when I tiled our shower room last year, I'm wondering if it's the smaller chocolate bar syndrome and they are putting more water into the mix.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2017)

We have had terrible high winds and torrential rain for most of the night. Things have been thrown around the garden as a result. I need to go to town to post something, but i may stay inside instead.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2017)

My trip (work) to Turkey this week has just been cancelled.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2017)

I was just thinking about a bit on The Sky at Night last night which got me going was how to find Saturn which is visible this month. It is easy to locate according to the presenter, just look for a certain star constellation and there it is. Well if I was that much of an expert I wouldn't need his help in finding it!


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2017)

It's okay! Somebody has put a ring round it so I should be able to find it easily next time.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Sorry, I mean work from home.


Sadly not....Ireland beckons....


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sadly not....Ireland beckons....


Dream Job?


----------



## potsy (11 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sadly not....Ireland beckons....



Bit of a come down from Turkey, at least you won't need any sun cream.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Dream Job?


Nope....


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @raleighnut is right about it being bad for their teeth but Sasha is such a fussy and small eater, that if she eats it I buy it.
> 
> Until of course she goes off it



In that respect, I'm really, really lucky as the girls are pretty catholic in their food tastes. OK, they won't eat any Whiskas wet - their preferred basic wet is the Felix AGAIL, but they're more than happy to have a crack at Gourmet Mon Petit, the little Sheba pouches, Applaws, Encore, Hi-life Tempt Me etc. They're also partial to their raw meals, which since the meat is in nice chunks, is good for their teeth. Plus the odd snacks-on-legs as well...

One wet food that really goes down like a lead balloon here (other than Whiskas) are the Royal Canin pouches. I've had them as freebies and prizes at cat shows, but the girls think I'm trying to poison them. Now I just give the pouches to a friend who has a cat who will *only* eat the RC wet food LOL

The girls are happy with the RC dry (I usually feed either the sensible 33 or the outdoor 30) but will also happily chow down on Hills, Burns and Arden Grange if any comes my way as samples, raffle prizes etc. Don't feed Iams or the cheapies due to constipation & barfage issues...


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2017)

I am making tomato chutney today. The tomatoes I bought on YS previous week have finally ripened, so best crack on after lunch...


----------



## Speicher (11 Sep 2017)

Tasha now has choice of Purina Gourmet Broth with Tuna and Shrimp, Sheba Sauce Lover with Salmon, Gourmet Solitaire with Chicken, and Pecan plait. The Sheba will be served first when Tasha is in and Bob is out. 

I somehow think she will not like the Pecan plait because of the nuts, so on second thoughts, I will be eating that.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Sep 2017)

It's getting very windy out there.


----------



## potsy (11 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's getting very windy out there.


Been windy all day here, just got soaked whilst out at the supermarket.

New lady on the till said 'Is the rain always like this here?'

Not sure if she meant the UK or Mancland


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4952728, member: 21629"]Fakin 'ell, my stolen bike (yellow GT) has just been returned to me !    It was stolen just 6 days ago.

Well, I knew who stole it (a friend of one of our tenants) so that tenant was given 3 choices: get the bike back, pay me money to buy another 2nd hand bike or I'll report a theft to police stating tenants name as prime suspect.[/QUOTE]
Result.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4952728, member: 21629"]Fakin 'ell, my stolen bike (yellow GT) has just been returned to me !    It was stolen just 6 days ago.

Well, I knew who stole it (a friend of one of our tenants) so that tenant was given 3 choices: get the bike back, pay me money to buy another 2nd hand bike or I'll report a theft to police stating tenants name as prime suspect.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2017)

*Wheeeeeeeeeee* @User21629 how neat is that?


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2017)

Tomato chutney is simmering away. Having to cook it a bit more slowly than usual, because the pot is a bit full, and I don't have a bigger pot.  

Took my life into my own hands earlier in the garden whilst picking some bramleys for the chutney - was being bombarded by pears that are only fit to be sold to the military for ammunition...  Let's just say it's a wee bit blowy here.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4952728, member: 21629"]Fakin 'ell, my stolen bike (yellow GT) has just been returned to me !    It was stolen just 6 days ago. 

Well, I knew who stole it (a friend of one of our tenants) so that tenant was given 3 choices: get the bike back, pay me money to buy another 2nd hand bike or I'll report a theft to police stating tenants name as prime suspect.[/QUOTE]
A word in the right ear worked then.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2017)

I have a pan of pork cubes and mixed veg in oxo gravy simmering in a pan on the cooker, it smells lovely.


----------



## StuAff (11 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4952824, member: 21629"]

This time I didn't break any bones. Though I wore all protection just in case.[/QUOTE]
Caution is wise! How's the wrist?


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Sep 2017)

User said:


> We've just hit 309 km/h.



We're banging out a steady 21 knots....

Heady times...


----------



## StuAff (11 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> We're banging out a steady 21 knots....
> 
> Heady times...


Tailwind, innit!


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Sep 2017)

StuAff said:


> Tailwind, innit!



Gales all weekend and for two more days out here....


----------



## StuAff (11 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Gales all weekend and for two more days out here....


Ouch!


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> I have a pan of pork cubes and mixed veg in oxo gravy simmering in a pan on the cooker, it smells lovely.



I'm going to go for fish & chips in a bit.

Have been busy with the chutney and paperwork all day and I'm not in the mood to cook.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Sep 2017)

I've just had my tackle out on the beach.....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Sep 2017)

tlh has agreed a bigger bike shed is in order. Shortly to be on order, in case she changes her mind.


----------



## StuAff (11 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4952918, member: 21629"]Almost ok. It looks like electrocution during FNRttC to Bognor Regis helped. [/QUOTE]

 (Please don't test this theory!  )


----------



## GM (11 Sep 2017)

Just opened a big bottle of Gordons medicine, on special offer in Asda.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2017)

I forgot that the village chippy is shut on Mondays. 

Had sandwiches instead.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> In that respect, I'm really, really lucky as the girls are pretty catholic in their food tastes. OK, they won't eat any Whiskas wet - their preferred basic wet is the Felix AGAIL, but they're more than happy to have a crack at Gourmet Mon Petit, the little Sheba pouches, Applaws, Encore, Hi-life Tempt Me etc. They're also partial to their raw meals, which since the meat is in nice chunks, is good for their teeth. Plus the odd snacks-on-legs as well...
> 
> One wet food that really goes down like a lead balloon here (other than Whiskas) are the Royal Canin pouches. I've had them as freebies and prizes at cat shows, but the girls think I'm trying to poison them. Now I just give the pouches to a friend who has a cat who will *only* eat the RC wet food LOL
> 
> The girls are happy with the RC dry (I usually feed either the sensible 33 or the outdoor 30) but will also happily chow down on Hills, Burns and Arden Grange if any comes my way as samples, raffle prizes etc. Don't feed Iams or the cheapies due to constipation & barfage issues...


Dogs will only eat Royal Canin Special Diet(urinary health) bought for Maximilian after his kidney event some years ago. So that gets pricey.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2017)

Sorry to hear that,@User, it's always a terrible loss, no matter what. It's difficult when you can't be there.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Dogs will only eat Royal Canin Special Diet(urinary health) bought for Maximilian after his kidney event some years ago. So that gets pricey.



Can't you buy it in bulk online? Surely you have the equivalent of Zooplus over your side of the pond?


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Little sis had to have Bobby Bug Eyes (a Jack Russell / Chihuahua mix) put down today. I never really liked him but he was her 'baby'. She's really cut up by it and I'm too far away to give her a hug...



What @Gravity Aided said xxx


----------



## raleighnut (11 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Little sis had to have Bobby Bug Eyes (a Jack Russell / Chihuahua mix) put down today. I never really liked him but he was her 'baby'. She's really cut up by it and I'm too far away to give her a hug...


Sad news fella send her a virtual hug


----------



## hopless500 (11 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've just had my tackle out on the beach.....


Nothing new there .....


----------



## hopless500 (11 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I saw the video...


So did I


----------



## hopless500 (11 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> I forgot that the village chippy is shut on Mondays.
> 
> Had sandwiches instead.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Little sis had to have Bobby Bug Eyes (a Jack Russell / Chihuahua mix) put down today. I never really liked him but he was her 'baby'. She's really cut up by it and I'm too far away to give her a hug...


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


>



Wasn't so bad... I put sliced roast pork sandwiches in the toastie maker


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Can't you buy it in bulk online? Surely you have the equivalent of Zooplus over your side of the pond?


Actually cheaper at the Vets', Especially when you consider shipping costs on a 17 or 23 pound bag


----------



## srw (11 Sep 2017)

Cocktails, fried oyster, haggis croquettes (home-made brown sauce), smoked roe on toast, half a cote de boeuf and frites, interesting wine. Yum.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Actually cheaper at the Vets', Especially when you consider shipping costs on a 17 or 23 pound bag



If you buy several bags at once, then you get free shipping, surely? Here the cut-off is around the £30 mark for online pet food / veterinary suppliers.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> Cocktails, fried oyster, haggis croquettes (home-made brown sauce), smoked roe on toast, half a cote de boeuf and frites, interesting wine. Yum.



Scrub the alcohol (teetotal) and the oysters (allergic) and that sounds really rather fine.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Sep 2017)

It's still raining.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've just had my tackle out on the beach.....


I say steady the buffs Mr Cholmondley-Warner!


----------



## Speicher (12 Sep 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I say steady the buffs Mr Cholmondley-Warner!




I venture to suggest, Mr Brigstock Halvintgon-Smythe, that he was fishing for compliments.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I dare say, Mavers, that he was fishing for compliments.



Did he catch any, though? 

Or maybe Fabbers snagged a few fresh dabs for his tea


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Did he catch any, though?
> 
> Or maybe Fabbers snagged a few fresh dabs for his tea


Dabs!


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> Cocktails, fried oyster, haggis croquettes (home-made brown sauce), smoked roe on toast, half a cote de boeuf and frites, interesting wine. Yum.


On a Monday too. Can I move in?

I'm pretty mean with a Hoover and duster so I can pay my way.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2017)

Having a cup of tea brought to you at 3am is  but not being able to get back to sleep before your alarm goes off is .


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Sep 2017)

I've been awake since 5.20. I thought about going for a "power walk" around the local park,but every time i'm about to set off the heavens open.
Will this continuous rain ever end?!


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Sep 2017)

Another cold...working in care ...


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2017)

Morning it is bright and sunny here with clear sky.

Has somebody sent TVC to Coventry as I haven't heard from him for a while?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Sep 2017)

tlh's bread van has gone for a service.


----------



## Katherine (12 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Thunder and lightning



"Very very frightening ￼￼￼." 

Actually, just jealous really. Only wind and rain here. 




meta lon said:


> Another cold...working in care ...



It's just as bad working in early years. Back at school last week and 2/5 of us are sneezing with using up the tissues at a fast rate. 

It's taken me 3 days to catch up with you lot because I kept falling asleep!! 
Take that as I have been very tired, not that you're chatting isn't stimulating


----------



## srw (12 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> On a Monday too. Can I move in?
> 
> I'm pretty mean with a Hoover and duster so I can pay my way.


http://www.merchantstavern.co.uk/

Angela Hartnett might be interested. This was a dinner to say goodbye to the guy who's been working for me for the last two years and who's "retiring" back to Australia. We were supposed to have lunch on Sunday, but his wife got a flight landing then, so we postponed to yesterday. I now have his leaving drinks on Wednesday, two more dinners on Tuesday and Thursday and a lunch on Friday. My liver might not exist by Saturday.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Did he catch any, though?
> 
> Or maybe Fabbers snagged a few fresh dabs for his tea


Nope.
Too rough and too much seaweed

BUT, after 20 years I can still beach cast a reasonable distance with a multiplier reel (without tangles), so as a test run, quite pleased. :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4952728, member: 21629"]Fakin 'ell, my stolen bike (yellow GT) has just been returned to me !    It was stolen just 6 days ago.

Well, I knew who stole it (a friend of one of our tenants) so that tenant was given 3 choices: get the bike back, pay me money to buy another 2nd hand bike or I'll report a theft to police stating tenants name as prime suspect.[/QUOTE]
Fab! Hurrah :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4952824, member: 21629"]I think our tenant himself has got something to hide from police and he really didn't want it to be involved.

Just have been outside on my roller skates. Back garden (some kind of tiles) is good training ground. Garden gates currently worked as brakes ... need to learn how to stop.

This time I didn't break any bones. Though I wore all protection just in case.[/QUOTE]
Well done, reminds me that I must get my skateboard out!


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Gales all weekend and for two more days out here....


There was quite a swell coming on Deal beach last night, clearly waves visible over the Goodwin sands too, thought of you and all the bottles rattling!


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> On a Monday too. Can I move in?
> 
> I'm pretty mean with a Hoover and duster so I can pay my way.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've been awake since 5.20. I thought about going for a "power walk" around the local park,but every time i'm about to set off the heavens open.
> Will this continuous rain ever end?!


1 hr 45 min,10 times around the park and nearby hilly climbs "power walk" completed!


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2017)

Double dose today


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2017)

User said:


> It's a rather fab 25c at the moment. The French are striking again.
> 
> View attachment 373004


Do you mean they are brightly coloured?


----------



## Speicher (12 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


>



 

I still have a vacancy for a Chef.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2017)

I have decided to have hobby to do when the weather is bad this winter, so i have decided to do some knitting. Its been years since i did any, and to be honest, i can't even find my knitting neddles now, so i have ordered some.

I can't follow a knitting pattern for love nor money, and the last time i tried to knit a jumper, it ended up looking more like something that would fit Quasi Modo perfectly. Bearing that in mind, i am going to attempt to make a blanket or throw. How hard can it be for goodness sake. 

If it ends up looking like a god awful mess, i shall throw it in the bin and keep quiet.


----------



## Speicher (12 Sep 2017)

My very young great nephew is visiting today. He is very shy.


----------



## Speicher (12 Sep 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> I have decided to have hobby to do when the weather is bad this winter, so i have decided to do some knitting. Its been years since i did any, and to be honest, i can't even find my knitting neddles now, so i have ordered some.
> 
> I can't follow a knitting pattern for love nor money, and the last time i tried to knit a jumper, it ended up looking more like something that would fit Quasi Modo perfectly. Bearing that in mind, i am going to attempt to make a blanket or throw. How hard can it be for goodness sake.
> 
> If it ends up looking like a god awful mess, i shall throw it in the bin and keep quiet.



If you are using neddles instead of needles, therein lies your problem. 

There are lots of sites with patterns that are free to download, including easy ones. If it ended up way too big, perhaps your tension was incorrect.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> If you are using neddles instead of needles, therein lies your problem.
> 
> There are lots of sites with patterns that are free to download, including easy ones. If it ended up way too big, perhaps your tension was incorrect.




Indeed. I may have been trying to find neddles. .


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2017)

I've had a great yoga class this morning, I'm back at Woodside, I had tried a class closer to home to cut back on the driving but it didn't suite so I'm back in the class I've been doing for the last eighteen months. Pelvic curls and hip twists this morning, also sideways cat, I'm used to normal cat but can't remember doing the sideways one before.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Sep 2017)

I have clouds coming in from the very outside edge of the former hurricane, but that's usually the only way we get rain in early autumn. Maybe some scattered showers.


----------



## Oxo (12 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> I've had a great yoga class this morning, I'm back at Woodside, I had tried a class closer to home to cut back on the driving but it didn't suite so I'm back in the class I've been doing for the last eighteen months. Pelvic curls and hip twists this morning, also sideways cat, I'm used to normal cat but can't remember doing the sideways one before.


There aren't any normal cats, it would appear, in the life of forum members.


----------



## Oxo (12 Sep 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> If it ends up looking like a god awful mess, i shall throw it in the bin and keep quiet.


Shout it from the rooftops, after all, a throw is a throw.


----------



## Speicher (12 Sep 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Indeed. I may have been trying to find neddles. .



I would also not start to learn to knit with cheap wool. A consistent and inexpensive brand that I like is James C Brett. They do a "marble" wool in double knit and chunky, in a huge variety of colours. Bear in mind that the Chunky version is in balls of 200g, not the usual 100g. You could do a lovely scarf as a first item, and then progress from there.

A bargain basement wool may have knots in it, or easily get knotted, and/or split, and then you will get frustrated. I would, if I was you, start with a good quality yarn, that can be unpicked and reknitted if necessary.


----------



## Speicher (12 Sep 2017)

I am struggling to concentrate today. One of the neighbours opposite me is very seriously ill. This morning, I am reliably informed that a Hospice nurse was there for about two hours.  He seemed very healthy until about two months ago.


----------



## Speicher (12 Sep 2017)

Tis nice and pleasantly warm and sunny here, so I will be gardening.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2017)

Right, that's the girls' advocate ordered. VetUK had changed their website around since I last ordered it, so there was a bit of a panic when I couldn't find it in the flea treatment section. Panic over when I saw that they've now added a section for POM... *whew*


----------



## potsy (12 Sep 2017)

Back from the physio, been prodded and poked, knee turned this way and that.

They think it's nothing too serious and should start getting better fairly soon, bit of rest and some gentle exercise will help.

He even mentioned I should go for a bike ride


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I still have a vacancy for a Chef.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2017)

Might be a bit intermittent on here for a while - things to do etc. See y'all the other side xxx


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> I have decided to have hobby to do when the weather is bad this winter, so i have decided to do some knitting. Its been years since i did any, and to be honest, i can't even find my knitting neddles now, so i have ordered some.
> 
> I can't follow a knitting pattern for love nor money, and the last time i tried to knit a jumper, it ended up looking more like something that would fit Quasi Modo perfectly. Bearing that in mind, i am going to attempt to make a blanket or throw. How hard can it be for goodness sake.
> 
> If it ends up looking like a god awful mess, i shall throw it in the bin and keep quiet.



Crochet it's far easier. I make lots of blankets, quite addicted to making them. In fact I will shortly be sitting on a train making one.

Makes the commute fly by.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I would also not start to learn to knit with cheap wool. A consistent and inexpensive brand that I like is James C Brett. They do a "marble" wool in double knit and chunky, in a huge variety of colours. Bear in mind that the Chunky version is in balls of 200g, not the usual 100g. You could do a lovely scarf as a first item, and then progress from there.
> 
> A bargain basement wool may have knots in it, or easily get knotted, and/or split, and then you will get frustrated. I would, if I was you, start with a good quality yarn, that can be unpicked and reknitted if necessary.


I love his wool. I made all my scarves last year with his marble wool. Very good value for money and nice with it.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I love his wool. I made all my scarves last year with his marble wool. Very good value for money and nice with it.




I have just had a look. It does look lovely yarn. Many thanks.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4953918, member: 21629"]Being a chef for myself.
Chicken breast cut in pieces cooked in oven with mix of spices, herbs, honey and chilli sauce. Sounds  but taste was lovely. With rice and some black olives. And a glass of Tokaji Kesoi Arany wine.
It was incredibly tasty but I couldn't finish that plate so tomorrow's lunch question is solved.


View attachment 373038
[/QUOTE]
Wow, that sounds and looks good to me!!
I don't know the wine though - worth trying?


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Crochet it's far easier. I make lots of blankets, quite addicted to making them. In fact I will shortly be sitting on a train making one.
> 
> Makes the commute fly by.


Addicted?
You'll only prise her crochet hook from her cold dead hands....unless she forgets it of course.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Sep 2017)

User said:


> After a ride (headwind out and very hot) what else can one do?
> 
> View attachment 373039
> 
> ...


Sure that sign said Deviant when I first read it.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Sep 2017)

Now on Plan C for the week:

Turkey was cancelled
Ireland took it's place
Now Ireland is being curtailed to go to Grantham for FRIDAY AFTERNOOOOOON.....what's wrong with some companies planning customer trials on a Friday afternoon? It's not civil I tell you.

Mind you...next week is looking like a complete train wreck in comparison....


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Most Tokaji wines are worth trying in my experience...


Oi, get back to yer Rose!


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2017)

Oxo said:


> There aren't any normal cats, it would appear, in the life of forum members.



https://uk.video.search.yahoo.com/s...0d8154d5c1bcb51e8e7f73a6e568c1f0&action=click


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4954030, member: 21629"]My knowledge about wines are below the lowest zero.
Taste is also very personal thing.
But I definitely won't buy this wine anymore.

I like sweet red wines but wines clasification in UK is totally different from my country. And I cannot find Kagor (red wine, very popular in LT) anywhere.
Choosing cider is much easier: cheap =  expensive = [/QUOTE]
Alas, much comes down to preference and price....


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4954030, member: 21629"]My knowledge about wines are below the lowest zero.
Taste is also very personal thing.
But I definitely won't buy this wine anymore.

I like sweet red wines but wines clasification in UK is totally different from my country. And I cannot find Kagor (red wine, very popular in LT) anywhere.
Choosing cider is much easier: cheap =  expensive = [/QUOTE]

Personally I prefer a Merlot, Lebanese wines are pretty good.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2017)

Feeling a bit better now having a rest after my 7 mile cycle ride. The ride out was into a headwind but the ride back was a lot easier being downhill as well.

My wife has just been trying to show me how to share some pictures that I took on my phone. Isn't it amazing how they can just disappear off into the ether.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2017)

A very mundane JD & coke on our balcony waiting for the restaurant to open at 7. The 6 miniscule pieces of bread eaten today are not doing a good job of absorbing alcohol


----------



## hopless500 (12 Sep 2017)

Awful place !!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (12 Sep 2017)

Funny how the subject is wine and cider. I had a day off today as the wife had booked us a tour of a vineyard. 

Wroxeter is one of the few places that used to be very large, (up to a population of 15000 is the current estimate) in Roman times but is now tiny. There is a vineyard that makes the most of a microclimate to make some rather good wines.

We now have a box or two to sample including some local cider.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Awful place !!
> View attachment 373060


Are you in Manchester?


----------



## Speicher (12 Sep 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just had a look. It does look lovely yarn. Many thanks.



If you are planning to refresh your knitting skills in the winter months, can I make a gentle suggestion that you choose a light coloured yarn. I think you are the same age or thereabouts as I am. I find it difficult to count stitches etc using dark wool and under artificial light. So I use a dark yarn that I like in the summer, and a lighter one in the winter. Just my two (old) penny worth.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> If you are planning to refresh your knitting skills in the winter months, can I make a gentle suggestion that you choose a light coloured yarn. I think you are the same age or thereabouts as I am. I find it difficult to count stitches etc using dark wool and under artificial light. So I use a dark yarn that I like in the summer, and a lighter one in the winter. Just my two (old) penny worth.




Yes. I noticed that as well. Luckily i have some light pink yarn to pratcise with. The old eyes arn't what they used to be.


----------



## GM (12 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Awful place !!
> View attachment 373060




What part of Portugal are you in? We're going out there in a couple of weeks, looking forward to it


----------



## GM (12 Sep 2017)

Walking past Boots the chemist this afternoon, had a sign in the window reminding me that it's this time of year again for a flu jab.


----------



## GM (12 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Looks like Beckton to me.




Can't be, there's no ski slope


----------



## StuAff (12 Sep 2017)

This afternoon's mundane photograph from some hill just north of Brighton....




We're not doing it on the FNRttC. I was out for a ride, about ten miles north & wanted to avoid getting stuck in Brighton for a while- or fighting my way along the coast to Worthing in an epic headwind- thanks to Southern's evening bike ban from Brighton. So, plans to carry on east for a ton curtailed, and a nice gentle slog up the Beacon it was!


----------



## Speicher (12 Sep 2017)

There's nothing wrong with my observations skills, and seeing things in daylight. 

Also, "I am older and I have more insurance"  Who knows which film that is from?


----------



## Speicher (12 Sep 2017)

Also @welsh dragon - Do you use Pinterest?


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> Also @welsh dragon - Do you use Pinterest?




I do, and i have found lots ot fantastic knitting patterns that look easy enough for even me to get to grips with.


----------



## Katherine (12 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> I've had a great yoga class this morning, I'm back at Woodside, I had tried a class closer to home to cut back on the driving but it didn't suite so I'm back in the class I've been doing for the last eighteen months. Pelvic curls and hip twists this morning, also sideways cat, I'm used to normal cat but can't remember doing the sideways one before.



I sympathise. First Pilates class for 2 months last night and I'm really achy today. The teacher was away when I was here and vice versa.



User said:


> I'm being very metrosexual and having a glass of rosé with my lunch...
> 
> View attachment 373012



Now's who's stereotyping?



potsy said:


> Back from the physio, been prodded and poked, knee turned this way and that.
> 
> They think it's nothing too serious and should start getting better fairly soon, bit of rest and some gentle exercise will help.
> 
> He even mentioned I should go for a bike ride






Reynard said:


> Might be a bit intermittent on here for a while - things to do etc. See y'all the other side xxx






User said:


> Continuing with the rosé theme...
> 
> View attachment 373045
> 
> ...


That's more like it. That's the kind of of rosé that I like.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Sep 2017)

I took chocolates into work today, a gay man asked if I wanted a hug or full sex, I settled for a hug


----------



## lutonloony (12 Sep 2017)

My speedo mileometer thingy stopped working today


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Sep 2017)

We had a bottle of prosecco with our Italian meal, both were delicious.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Are you in Manchester?


Those hills must be the .Pennines


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Sep 2017)

I bought 2 bars of Green & Blacks salted caramel chocolate today.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Sep 2017)

I "stumbled" on a hidden and specialist website today. I'd been searching for this stuff for days. I may need help....
http://www.roymech.co.uk/Useful_Tables/Sections/Cir_Sect.html


----------



## slowmotion (13 Sep 2017)

I'm a novice when it comes to buckling.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I "stumbled" on a hidden and specialist website today. I'd been searching for this stuff for days. I may need help....
> http://www.roymech.co.uk/Useful_Tables/Sections/Cir_Sect.html



Now that's a comprehensive set of tables.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Sep 2017)

severe gale force 9 bordering on storm force 10, haven't been thrown around like this for a long time. Big peaks and troughs.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> severe gale force 9 bordering on storm force 10, haven't been thrown around like this for a long time. Big peaks and troughs.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Sep 2017)

I was woken by wind and it was not mine


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2017)

It looks like we are about to have a lovely sunrise. Meanwhile in the garden a lot of things have decided to have a lie down. Runner beans, pot plants, bird table, pergola.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Sep 2017)

Wild night.. Looks like a wet and windy day
Leaf season..... Here we go again


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2017)

Somebody is leaving presents for me to find. I found a dead mouse on the floor in the kitchen yesterday and I found a dead mouse on the back lawn a few minutes ago.


----------



## mybike (13 Sep 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> If it ends up looking like a god awful mess, i shall throw it in the bin and keep quiet.



On the contrary, you will report your progress here.


----------



## Katherine (13 Sep 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I bought 2 bars of Green & Blacks salted caramel chocolate today.


Their dark ginger chocolate is my favourite. In a - always makes me feel better - sort of way, that most chocolate doesn't.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> severe gale force 9 bordering on storm force 10, haven't been thrown around like this for a long time. Big peaks and troughs.


Wish I could join you. I love boats and rough seas!


----------



## Katherine (13 Sep 2017)

I think the storm missed us out. We had the heavy rain but little evidence of strong winds.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

Gatwick South. Awaiting Nando's brekkie.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I was woken by wind and it was not mine


The full Foodie's 'Trumpet Involuntary' no less...


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Really?


Well sometimes.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I have decided it will be the Palais des Papes this morning, with a ride out somewhere this afternoon. Tomorrow will be a full day in Marseille.


Palais des Papes seems like the breast option...


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2017)




----------



## Speicher (13 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Now that's a comprehensive set of tables.



I can remember log tables. Not the ones that you find in a picnic area in a wood.


----------



## potsy (13 Sep 2017)

Nine goldfinch on the feeders this morning, I am going to need a bigger boat bag of sunflower hearts


----------



## hopless500 (13 Sep 2017)

GM said:


> What part of Portugal are you in? We're going out there in a couple of weeks, looking forward to it


Manteigas


----------



## hopless500 (13 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Wish I could join you. I love boats and rough seas!


Me too. Although I'm not allowed on night watch under any conditions as I get ill. Odd as during daylight I can sail in pretty much anything


----------



## hopless500 (13 Sep 2017)




----------



## srw (13 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Je suis sur le Pont d'Avignon...
> 
> View attachment 373215


J'espere que Monsieur y danse.


----------



## potsy (13 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Manteigas


Eh?
I thought you were in Mainland 

Maybe I've been skim reading this thread too much lately?


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Eh?
> I thought you were in Mainland
> 
> Maybe I've been skim reading this thread too much lately?


I thought it was sunny Manchester.


----------



## potsy (13 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I thought it was sunny Manchester.


That's what I wrote, my phone seems to think it can edit my posts without me realising


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Je suis sur le Pont d'Avignon...
> 
> View attachment 373215


No need to make a song and dance about it.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Table Mountain anyone? (Just outside Salford )
> 
> View attachment 373217


I've a customer with a problem there (Cape Town), could you pop-over this afternoon for me?


----------



## GM (13 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Table Mountain anyone? (Just outside Salford )
> 
> View attachment 373217





Fab Foodie said:


> I've a customer with a problem there (Cape Town), could you pop-over this afternoon for me?




Also while you're about it, my niece is going into hospital in Cape Town to have her baby, you couldn't pop in with a bottle of Lucazade and a bunch of grapes for her. Much appreciated


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes!! What I don't know about chicken nuggets isn't worth knowing.


That's good enough for me!


----------



## Bollo (13 Sep 2017)

I've just bought a posh stapler, proper office job - metal construction and everything. It didn't come with any staples?! FFS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Table Mountain anyone? (Just outside Salford )
> 
> View attachment 373217


Is that the Peak District with the peaks filled in?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2017)

3 dead mice.
3 dead mice.


It's almost like a song.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Sep 2017)

No i can believe Regs claim


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've a customer with a problem there (Cape Town), could you pop-over this afternoon for me?




That will be my son in laws Dad then..he went home Sunday..he is a fussy sod


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Medicine and health care


Yes, I know many over here that would like some.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I have decided it will be the Palais des Papes this morning, with a ride out somewhere this afternoon. Tomorrow will be a full day in Marseille.


Behave yourself


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Me, in a city full of the French navy's finest...?


Oh no, this could get messy


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

Slumming it tonight.....


----------



## GM (13 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Slumming it tonight.....
> 
> View attachment 373283
> View attachment 373284




Is that you doing a Mo Farah in the bathroom?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2017)

I have just cooked a bay frentos cake and Sydney pie, it was very wet, if they could have just put a drop more liquid in it would have been soup pie.

The Hedgehogs meanwhile are going to put up with being fed mealworms as one of the neighbour's cats refuses to acknowledge that they have moved100yds away and keeps coming over here to nick their cat biscuits.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2017)

GM said:


> Is that you doing a Mo Farah in the bathroom?


I didn't know he was identical twins?


----------



## GM (13 Sep 2017)

I think I need a gin, a very large one. We've just come back from the vets for the very last time. I got an evening of consoling an Ailurophile.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm expecting to see you, @Hill Wimp and @GM here


I'm on my way if there is GIN.


----------



## GM (13 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Mo has a smaller c*ck....




Dare I ask how you know!


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> A pint of Devil's Peak is easing my pain
> 
> View attachment 373266


Double G&T for me.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

GM said:


> Is that you doing a Mo Farah in the bathroom?


A what?


----------



## GM (13 Sep 2017)

Keep the humour up peeps, I need cheering up, I've got a bottle of wine on the go which is helping


----------



## Katherine (13 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Slumming it tonight.....
> 
> View attachment 373283
> View attachment 373284



I like the rubber duck


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

User said:


> If you want humour, I'll give you the link to the video of @Fab Foodie's todger...


Is it widescreen?


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

Katherine said:


> I like the rubber duck


Always a sign of a quality hotel.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Zoom...


Harrumph.....the water WAS very cold....


----------



## GM (13 Sep 2017)

User said:


> If you want humour, I'll give you the link to the video of @Fab Foodie's todger...




Is that in his Electric Blue days?


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

GM said:


> Is that in his Electric Blue days?


'Foodie and Mel do Deal' actually....


----------



## GM (13 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Watching him splash about more like...
> 
> Nah - I might cause offence.




It didn't have the cold water effect then!


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

Wine's nothing special.....


----------



## midlife (13 Sep 2017)

Loads of bikes around Penrith and Hutton in the Forrest this afternoon. Had a Google but nothing cropped up. Any ideas?


----------



## postman (13 Sep 2017)

Back from Edinburgh,an overnight stay.Final stuff for young Miss Postman,including her bike.All was well last week when i fettled it.Put the whhels back on ,got her to ride along a flat street.Clunk,click, grind.Not messing about.We wheeled it down to a fantastic bike shop.BIKE MORNINGSIDE,where in ten mins he sorted the gears, dropped the seat half an inch and let out the back brake a little all for £5.I have told Miss Postman to use the shop for her cycling needs.A great bloke.So now it is a quick trip to Manchester tomorrow,a hop skip and jump,to take Mr Postman jnr back to Manchester.Great news he has got himself a part time job,to fill his wallet a little more.I am so happy for them both,but i will miss them till either our next visit or Christmas time.His bike is also going to Manchester.It is going to be very quiet here in Meanwood for a few weeks.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2017)

User said:


> That Petrus stuff is crap...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The K Club. Ireland.


----------



## midlife (13 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Why is it French police officers are so much sexier than the average British bobby (certain St Pancras based occifers excepted, natch)?



Apparently the police in Lisbon are eye candy too .....


----------



## postman (13 Sep 2017)

Going the whole hog,Contacted BIKE MORNINGSIDE and booked Miss Postman's bike in for two tyres.I noticed the walls were cracking and slight slits,cannot be too careful.They are at least 5-7 years old those came with the bike.


----------



## srw (13 Sep 2017)

I'm sharing a tube with older men in cheap suits and uniform ties carrying strange briefcase and wearing rain macs. I think I might need to practise my handshakes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Sep 2017)

User said:


> The Aussies are back... and two women are having an argument at full, drunken cackle.


I would expect nothing less.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The K Club. Ireland.


I thought for a moment you were in a James Bond film.
But that's often my reaction to tasteful European locales.
OOOOOOOOOH Golf.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I thought for a moment you were in a James Bond film.
> But that's often my reaction to tasteful European locales.
> OOOOOOOOOH Golf.


Horse racing, the Curragh.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Sep 2017)

GM said:


> I think I need a gin, a very large one. We've just come back from the vets for the very last time. I got an evening of consoling an Ailurophile.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Always a sign of a quality hotel.


Another rubber duck


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Sep 2017)

User said:


> That Petrus stuff is crap...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That reminds me I must turn the bottles in the Gin cellar tonight.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Sep 2017)

Half day today then a long weekend off..pity the weather's rubbish


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2017)

Morning. You may laugh. I May have the actual age of a person in their 60's and the calculated age of a person well into their 80's.
But I have the brain of a 2 year old.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I thought for a moment you were in a James Bond film.
> But that's often my reaction to tasteful European locales.
> OOOOOOOOOH Golf.


Sssshhhhhh being a Foodie is just a cover....


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Sep 2017)

Oooooo....Eggs in Ramekins....


----------



## hopless500 (14 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Aaaarrrrrgggggggh! I'm sitting outside a bar, surrounded by an Aussie tour group. I can feel my IQ dropping.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Sep 2017)

GM said:


> I think I need a gin, a very large one. We've just come back from the vets for the very last time. I got an evening of consoling an Ailurophile.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2017)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Sep 2017)

Day off.

IKEA beckons.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Day off.
> 
> IKEA beckons.




Sorry to hear that.


----------



## mybike (14 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Slumming it tonight.....
> 
> View attachment 373283
> View attachment 373284



There's a couple of guys waving at you.


----------



## mybike (14 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> Isn't that just a teeny bit racist?



They're a race?


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4956034, member: 9609"]look who visited my bird table the smorning  still can't believe it, she sat there for about 10 minutes studying the pond then flew off. Still can't quiet believe it
View attachment 373357


View attachment 373358
[/QUOTE]


I've had them perch on my fishing rod when i fished..there just the most spectacular little bird.
Hope he likes you garden , i feel jealous


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sssshhhhhh being a Foodie is just a cover....


Shertainly ...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65nNcNiwJHM


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Sep 2017)

mybike said:


> They're a race?


Good point.


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2017)

Well that wasn't the nicest ride I've done, my usual Thursday loop, dry on the way out but hard work in the breeze, distinctly damp on the way back as I rode through a succession of heavy showers.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Sep 2017)

I don't think @The Velvet Curtain is welcome here. Lunch stop for @User21629 and myself.


----------



## potsy (14 Sep 2017)

Passed TVC's Mancland branch earlier, I did wave but I don't think he's there today as the weather is to good


----------



## StuAff (14 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I don't think @The Velvet Curtain is welcome here. Lunch stop for @User21629 and myself.
> 
> View attachment 373387


The Pilot?


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Sep 2017)

Hop Harvest today. 98gms to add to the community pile.

Now waiting for Ocktoberfest at our local brewery who are turning all our hops into our "Hopping M.A.D" ( Made Around Deal ) beer


----------



## Salar (14 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I'm a novice when it comes to buckling.



Never mind that, how's your lateral torsion?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Hop Harvest today. 98gms to add to the community pile.
> 
> Now waiting for Ocktoberfest at our local brewery who are turning all our hops into our "Hopping M.A.D" ( Made Around Deal ) beer
> 
> ...


Is that really only 98gms? Talk about light and bitter!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Sep 2017)

The IKEA bits we bought actually fit!


----------



## slowmotion (14 Sep 2017)

Salar said:


> Never mind that, how's your lateral torsion?


I'm OK with bending, shear and deflection, and also with axial loads on columns, but local buckling and lateral torsion are a black hole to me.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2017)

My daughter has just come back from Corfu and has brought back some Koum Quats. I've never tasted them before, rather strong and sweet and then suddenly the taste of orange peel which was quite a surprise. As I said they were new to me so I wasn't sure what they were.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2017)

I feel I need to own up for causing this fad that restaurants have for serving meals up on slates and tiles. I think I may be partly responsible. My mum used to have a saying. 
" The floor was so clean you could eat your food off of it".
I think some restaurants may have overheard and taken it the wrong way.


----------



## Speicher (14 Sep 2017)

Some one has chopped off the top of my head!


----------



## midlife (14 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Steak tartare tonight...
> 
> View attachment 373450
> 
> ...



Shouldn't it have a raw quail's egg ?


----------



## alicat (14 Sep 2017)

Je suis actuellement en France. Il pleut. Je suis contente d'avoir acheté un parapluie aujourd'hui.

Three pieces of news for the price of one.


----------



## alicat (14 Sep 2017)

A Lille.


----------



## alicat (14 Sep 2017)

No, nor me!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I feel I need to own up for causing this fad that restaurants have for serving meals up on slates and tiles. I think I may be partly responsible. My mum used to have a saying.
> " The floor was so clean you could eat your food off of it".
> I think some restaurants may have overheard and taken it the wrong way.


They may have been fed up with you always turning up without your wallet and then asking them to put it on the slate.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Sep 2017)

Hell,i'm gonna have to get out of this place! The moobs and belly one's just glared at me for putting my recycling out.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Sep 2017)

StuAff said:


> The Pilot?



The Black Lion in Appledore.

Good grub.


----------



## StuAff (14 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> The Black Lion in Appledore.
> 
> Good grub.


Yup, looked like it!


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2017)

In the last 72 hours I've visited the dentist, renewed a whole load of prescriptions, had a hair cut, and taken an eye test. I also opened about fifty envelopes that had been stacking up. It's been hard to squeeze in a bit of living amongst my hectic schedule.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> In the last 72 hours I've visited the dentist, renewed a whole load of prescriptions, had a hair cut, and taken an eye test.* I also opened about fifty envelopes *that had been stacking up. It's been hard to squeeze in a bit of living amongst my hectic schedule.


Any replies with regards the WDC?


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Any replies with regards the WDC?


Only those begging for mercy...


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Only those begging for mercy...


Will there be any?


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2017)

I can afford to be magnanimous.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Sep 2017)

Dublin Airport, waiting for shuttle bus...Grantham awaits this afternoon. :-/


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Sep 2017)

User said:


> It's all glamour in your world.


How I manage to keep out of the celebrity columms defeats me...I'm even flying ryanair goddamit.


----------



## alicat (15 Sep 2017)

@User


> There are some nice rides out from Lille, along the canals.



That's good to know, if I end up living here. I could also seek out some pavé.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2017)

It is a lovely morning here at the moment, bright sunshine, might be slightly chilly can't remember. 
I'll be taking my teeth along to the dentist soon, I'll have to hang around whilst they have a look at them it's not a case where I can pop back in an pick them up later.
Once that is done it's pack the bucket and spade and off to the seaside.


----------



## Katherine (15 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> In the last 72 hours I've visited the dentist, renewed a whole load of prescriptions, had a hair cut, and taken an eye test. I also opened about fifty envelopes that had been stacking up. It's been hard to squeeze in a bit of living amongst my hectic schedule.



That's an amazing achievement. Well done to you!


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> In the last 72 hours I've visited the dentist, renewed a whole load of prescriptions, had a hair cut, and taken an eye test. I also opened about fifty envelopes that had been stacking up. It's been hard to squeeze in a bit of living amongst my hectic schedule.


You sre the 6 million lira man aicmfp!


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Sep 2017)

User said:


> You poor bastard.


I've landed alive!


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2017)

Today I will mostly be taking the single speed to that there London.

There will be street food.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Well that's good to know.


I was heartened. Onna bus now, it's all rock and roll to me :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Today I will mostly be taking the single speed to that there London.
> 
> There will be street food.


Where's you off to then?


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Where's you off to then?



Just exploring....Doing the London Sunday ride too if you're interested.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Sep 2017)

Day off, but so has Mrs Lon , ahh well... tho lunch out has been mentioned.
Not a bad morning,suns shining


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2017)

User said:


> You stay away from Soho, young man. It'll be too much for a delicate thing like you...



Butt that's where all the record shops are...


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Interesting spelling there, SSD!!



Bugger....

(Another choice word for you to beat me with)

No point in editing now I've been kindly quoted.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Sep 2017)

Quick quotes are a laugh tho


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Sep 2017)

Looking like another nasty in london


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Sep 2017)

I haven't eaten a rasher of bacon for oh what must be going on for a year now.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Storms here today so I'll be mooching around the Marina and shopping area mostly.


You could buy a cheap yacht for £8,000,000.


----------



## mybike (15 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> How I manage to keep out of the celebrity columms defeats me...I'm even flying ryanair goddamit.



Cabin luggage?


----------



## mybike (15 Sep 2017)

meta lon said:


> Looking like another nasty in london



If you can get there.


----------



## mybike (15 Sep 2017)

mybike said:


> There's a couple of guys waving at you.



I'm reminded of a text adventure (remember those) where you end up at a window overlooking a chasm. Opposite you can see a lighted window where a figure stands.

I don't think it was Colossal Cave, more likely The Pit.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You could buy a cheap yacht for £8,000,000.



Watched that on the news.

Naga Munchety quote
Do they have heating on Them?
Charlie, it's a 8 million pound Yacht 
Yes .

Apparently she's very bright and worthy of her mega salary..


----------



## potsy (15 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> She's giving a key note tomorrow in front of 2,000 delegates.......she doesn't seem to want to make small chat with me about CC politics. I think she's being really unreasonable



Whilst she's busy ignoring your drivel, could you ask her if I should go for a (very) short bike ride later to help my poorly knee?


----------



## potsy (15 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I could use the coin for you.


Do both sides of it say 'no'?


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> But then I'd have to mix with all those ruffian sailors like @Salty seadog



I can do reasonably refined.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Just exploring....Doing the London Sunday ride too if you're interested.


Interested yes, but too much out of my weekend!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I was heartened. Onna bus now, it's all rock and roll to me :-)


Onna Bus. Sounds very Celtic.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Dublin Airport, waiting for shuttle bus...Grantham awaits this afternoon. :-/


Bus from Dublin to Grantham?


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Onna Bus. Sounds very Celtic.


Could have been


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Bus from Dublin to Grantham?


I think I'd rather go by pony and trap. I remember in grade school, we got to see a movie show about ireland, and the family in question rolled up to the airport gate at Shannon with a pony and trap. One of the guys in class said it was primitive compared to Czech. I said I'd rather ride in a pony and cart than have to have my relatives push me along in a Trabant.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Could have been
> View attachment 373587


Reminds me I may have to go back to work in a week or so. Although my bus isn't nearly so nice, but it also doesn't have cultural cliches covering it.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Reminds me I may have to go back to work in a week or so. Although my bus isn't nearly so nice, but it also doesn't have cultural cliches covering it.


Foot healing okay?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2017)

I think so, but I have to see the podiatrist for a look-see this morning and get an idea of when they think I may get along with work and bicycles again.


----------



## potsy (15 Sep 2017)

Well I got tired of waiting for the prof's advice so went anyway, 3+ miles on the old Tank bike.

Almost made it into double figures mph, but not quite.

Uploaded to MCL, first one for nearly 3 months


----------



## potsy (15 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> She says a TVC length ride would be a good idea for your poorly knee.


Luckily that's what I thought too, though it was probably slightly longer than the average TVC group ride


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Bus from Dublin to Grantham?


Fortunately the bus was only to the car park....


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2017)

In borough market sampling all sorts.yum yum.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Reminds me I may have to go back to work in a week or so.


Two weeks, maybe a week and a half. Then back to the usual antics.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2017)

Just ride past the Covent Garden Brompton shop.......didn't go in.


----------



## Katherine (15 Sep 2017)

Thankful my brother is ok. He was on the train this morning at Parsons Green.


----------



## midlife (15 Sep 2017)

Not sure if it's been mentioned but I believe the world ends 23rd of this month.... Something to do with Rapture. I have cancelled the milk


----------



## potsy (15 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Last night in Avignon. Not sure where I'll eat. I may just wander and see what takes my fancy.


Any kebab vans knocking about?


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2017)

Our lad tucking into a proper bacon sandwich


----------



## Speicher (15 Sep 2017)

I have very sad news about Tasha. Her condition deteriorated yesterday, and she went to the Vet today as planned. It was a very hard decision to make, but it was decided not to put her through more pain and intense discomfort. The swelling on one side of her face was very large, and the eye was in a very bad state. Removing the eye would have just delayed the inevitable. She will be cremated, and I will collect the ashes sometime next week.

I do not know how he knows, but Bob has been asleep all day, and does not want to be disturbed, which is just how I feel.


----------



## Katherine (15 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have very sad news about Tasha. Her condition deteriorated yesterday, and she went to the Vet today as planned. It was a very hard decision to make, but it was decided not to put her through more pain and discomfort. The swelling on one side of her face was very large, and the eye was in a very bad state. Removing the eye would have just delayed the inevitable. She will be cremated, and I will collect the ashes sometime next week.
> 
> I do not know how he knows, but Bob has been asleep all day, and does not want to be disturbed, which is just how I feel.


Aw. So sorry to hear that.


----------



## dave r (15 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have very sad news about Tasha. Her condition deteriorated yesterday, and she went to the Vet today as planned. It was a very hard decision to make, but it was decided not to put her through more pain and intense discomfort. The swelling on one side of her face was very large, and the eye was in a very bad state. Removing the eye would have just delayed the inevitable. She will be cremated, and I will collect the ashes sometime next week.
> 
> I do not know how he knows, but Bob has been asleep all day, and does not want to be disturbed, which is just how I feel.


----------



## GM (15 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have very sad news about Tasha. Her condition deteriorated yesterday, and she went to the Vet today as planned. It was a very hard decision to make, but it was decided not to put her through more pain and intense discomfort. The swelling on one side of her face was very large, and the eye was in a very bad state. Removing the eye would have just delayed the inevitable. She will be cremated, and I will collect the ashes sometime next week.
> 
> I do not know how he knows, but Bob has been asleep all day, and does not want to be disturbed, which is just how I feel.




So sorry to hear your sad news, I feel your pain.


----------



## potsy (15 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have very sad news about Tasha. Her condition deteriorated yesterday, and she went to the Vet today as planned. It was a very hard decision to make, but it was decided not to put her through more pain and intense discomfort. The swelling on one side of her face was very large, and the eye was in a very bad state. Removing the eye would have just delayed the inevitable. She will be cremated, and I will collect the ashes sometime next week.
> 
> I do not know how he knows, but Bob has been asleep all day, and does not want to be disturbed, which is just how I feel.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Sep 2017)

I've had a nice day off..lunch out shopping and a few beers for a change down the local.

Ive had a bit of CC banter and thought I'd have an hour or two with the guitar..
This damn frozen shoulder is having none of it, grrr
Ive just had some sugar free dark chocolate, omg its disgusting....tv and fizzy spring water it is then


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have very sad news about Tasha. Her condition deteriorated yesterday, and she went to the Vet today as planned. It was a very hard decision to make, but it was decided not to put her through more pain and intense discomfort. The swelling on one side of her face was very large, and the eye was in a very bad state. Removing the eye would have just delayed the inevitable. She will be cremated, and I will collect the ashes sometime next week.
> 
> I do not know how he knows, but Bob has been asleep all day, and does not want to be disturbed, which is just how I feel.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2017)

In darkest Devon, there were two small bats flapping in and out of the stone porch on the other side of the glass patio door. At times, they were eighteen inches away. Magic.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Sep 2017)

Sorry missed that post @Speicher 
As all of above.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Sep 2017)

Finally home.....
Wimpers has ordered a curry which is soon to be delivered. She's a fine woman :-)
Chilling and listening to Gil Scott Heron.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have very sad news about Tasha. Her condition deteriorated yesterday, and she went to the Vet today as planned. It was a very hard decision to make, but it was decided not to put her through more pain and intense discomfort. The swelling on one side of her face was very large, and the eye was in a very bad state. Removing the eye would have just delayed the inevitable. She will be cremated, and I will collect the ashes sometime next week.
> 
> I do not know how he knows, but Bob has been asleep all day, and does not want to be disturbed, which is just how I feel.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2017)

@Hill Wimp 







Although I understand you're having curry instead.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2017)

If Cc has taught me anything, it's how to spot an Egret. Loads on the Regents canal today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have very sad news about Tasha. Her condition deteriorated yesterday, and she went to the Vet today as planned. It was a very hard decision to make, but it was decided not to put her through more pain and intense discomfort. The swelling on one side of her face was very large, and the eye was in a very bad state. Removing the eye would have just delayed the inevitable. She will be cremated, and I will collect the ashes sometime next week.
> 
> I do not know how he knows, but Bob has been asleep all day, and does not want to be disturbed, which is just how I feel.


Sad, sad news.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> In darkest Devon, there were two small bats flapping in and out of the stone porch on the other side of the glass patio door. At times, they were eighteen inches away. Magic.


It's only when you see them up close that you fully appreciate quite how agile they are.


----------



## potsy (15 Sep 2017)

User said:


> How come some of those are brown?


Colour of that water init?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2017)

Today, I told someone at work I was no longer listening to them as I had told them they had asked for 2 minutes to update me about something and had failed, and I was going back to doing what I was doing before they arrived. 
20 minutes later I realised they were still talking. I went for a walk round the office.
They had gone when I returned.


----------



## Speicher (15 Sep 2017)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and thoughts, and the  as well.

Tasha was about eleven years old. She was a fit and healthy cat who spent a lot of time outdoors, until about five weeks ago.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's only when you see them up close that you fully appreciate quite how agile they are.


The porch that they were flying around is only about six feet square and seven feet tall. Quite incredible. They would dart in from outside, do a few turns and loops and then briefly head outside again. It was twilight so I couldn't catch them on my cheapo camera.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have very sad news about Tasha. Her condition deteriorated yesterday, and she went to the Vet today as planned. It was a very hard decision to make, but it was decided not to put her through more pain and intense discomfort. The swelling on one side of her face was very large, and the eye was in a very bad state. Removing the eye would have just delayed the inevitable. She will be cremated, and I will collect the ashes sometime next week.
> 
> I do not know how he knows, but Bob has been asleep all day, and does not want to be disturbed, which is just how I feel.


Oh Wol. So sorry 
Remember the good times xxx


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> If Cc has taught me anything, it's how to spot an Egret. Loads on the Regents canal today.
> 
> View attachment 373691


Loser. This is an egret


----------



## slowmotion (16 Sep 2017)

I'm so sorry @Speicher. It's hard, but you did the right thing to end the suffering.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4956034, member: 9609"]look who visited my bird table the smorning  still can't believe it, she sat there for about 10 minutes studying the pond then flew off. Still can't quiet believe it
View attachment 373357


View attachment 373358
[/QUOTE]
Quadruple like


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2017)

alicat said:


> Je suis actuellement en France. Il pleut. Je suis contente d'avoir acheté un parapluie aujourd'hui.
> 
> Three pieces of news for the price of one.


Il pleut tout le semaine derniere. (Apologies that's prob incorrect) but we were damned glad to get to Portugal


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I can recommend the Musee du Petit Palais, if you like religious art. If not I suggest you avoid it.


Musee D'Orsay is good


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words and thoughts, and the  as well.
> 
> Tasha was about eleven years old. She was a fit and healthy cat who spent a lot of time outdoors, until about five weeks ago.


Such a shame  that's really no age bless her


----------



## slowmotion (16 Sep 2017)

There's a toad outside the front door.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Sep 2017)

User said:


> You stay away from Soho, young man. It'll be too much for a delicate thing like you...


I think our intrepid mariner can take care of himself....


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 373710
> 
> Loser. This is an egret



The lesser spotted Portugese Egret. You are charmed.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> There's a toad outside the front door.


Well


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have very sad news about Tasha. Her condition deteriorated yesterday, and she went to the Vet today as planned. It was a very hard decision to make, but it was decided not to put her through more pain and intense discomfort. The swelling on one side of her face was very large, and the eye was in a very bad state. Removing the eye would have just delayed the inevitable. She will be cremated, and I will collect the ashes sometime next week.
> 
> I do not know how he knows, but Bob has been asleep all day, and does not want to be disturbed, which is just how I feel.


 Hugs from me x


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> If Cc has taught me anything, it's how to spot an Egret. Loads on the Regents canal today.
> 
> View attachment 373691


Good to see your RSPB membership has not been wasted....


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Musee D'Orsay is good


I prefer his bandleader brother Tommy....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Sep 2017)

Dentist this morning. Filling to be repaired.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> Ugh


TMI for TMN


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> Ugh


TMI for TMN


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Sep 2017)

I'm in my beach shorts sunbathing in tbe back garden with a Pastis and coffee.
Life is good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2017)

User said:


> TMN to FF at the expense of FF


A doubled FF post should really be FFS.


----------



## dave r (16 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I'm in my beach shorts sunbathing in tbe back garden with a Pastis and coffee.
> Life is good.



If I tried that here I'd get frostbite. We've got the heating on.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Sep 2017)

Grandkids will be here shortly , we've been tidying the house!!
I really do find this logic amusing


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Sep 2017)

I've just had four slices of white bread toasted. Two with jam,two without.


----------



## Speicher (16 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Such a shame  that's really no age bless her



She ended up at the Cats' Protection League when she was rescued as a stray. She had been living on an industrial estate, and when she had the second set kittens, someone reported this to the CPL.

When she chose me, she had been too weak to feed her own kittens. That must have taken its toll on her health, and taken some years off her life expectancy. Her first two years would have been difficult, but then she had nine years in a comfy home with a large garden and an enormous field at the bottom of the garden. She had a big "brother" to start with, then a younger "brother" to play chase around the garden.

At one time, Tasha, Leo and Benjy (from two doors up) used to play cat chess in the garden. One would sit on the bench, one on some steps, and one on the patio. Then one would move and the other two would move. Rather like in "Who's line is it anyway" with the sitting, standing, laying game. It was fascinating to watch.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Sep 2017)

Our cake stop today. Eythorne train station.


----------



## postman (16 Sep 2017)

It's cleaning day.I have got my cleaning head on.We have been so busy what with moving two kids back to Uni,plus a little holiday.Things have slipped.So i was up early Mrs Postman was at her part time job.Proper clean, cabinets moved and carpets hoovered behind said articles.The shower room cabinet had a fluff carpet no marks for previous cleaning.Just having a break before i start on the bathroom and final part of the staircase.Then some ironing and make up the bed.Sad thing is i get great satisfaction from knowing i have done it.Monday two downstairs rooms.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> She ended up at the Cats' Protection League when she was rescued as a stray. She had been living on an industrial estate, and when she had the second set kittens, someone reported this to the CPL.
> 
> When she chose me, she had been too weak to feed her own kittens. That must have taken its toll on her health, and taken some years off her life expectancy. Her first two years would have been difficult, but then she had nine years in a comfy home with a large garden and an enormous field at the bottom of the garden. She had a big "brother" to start with, then a younger "brother" to play chase around the garden.
> 
> At one time, Tasha, Leo and Benjy (from two doors up) used to play cat chess in the garden. One would sit on the bench, one on some steps, and one on the patio. Then one would move and the other two would move. Rather like in "Who's line is it anyway" with the sitting, standing, laying game. It was fascinating to watch.


I, also, am so sorry for the loss of Tasha, she sounded like a really fine and unique cat. Many hugs from o'er the waves to you and Bob.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4958870, member: 9609"]that helmet is not going to help her hanging off the handlebars [/QUOTE]

The handlebars are safe though....


----------



## StuAff (16 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4958870, member: 9609"]that helmet is not going to help her hanging off the handlebars [/QUOTE]
She's hardly in danger from flying cake......


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Sep 2017)

The younglings are slowly gathering for Boo's leaving party. Canada beckons....


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Sep 2017)

StuAff said:


> She's hardly in danger from flying cake......


You seen @Salty seadog eat?


----------



## StuAff (16 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You seen @Salty seadog eat?


Why yes. I survived!


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Sep 2017)

StuAff said:


> Why yes. I survived!


Yebbut, you do wear a helmet!


----------



## potsy (16 Sep 2017)

User said:


> On the Eurostar waiting to depart. It's full of wrinklies on their way home from cruises.


Fitting in well then?


----------



## potsy (16 Sep 2017)

User said:


> There's a whining, irritating Manc on here as well...
> 
> 
> ...I thought you were stalking me for a moment.


Maybe it's TVC, he spends more time in mancland than me


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Sep 2017)

@Fab Foodie @Hill Wimp 

As I suspected, no parents at home but the fridge is here still. I've redirected a yogurt and two choc bars from the kids tin to help out a flagging cyclist.

No one needs to know about this...


----------



## GM (16 Sep 2017)

Was surprised when I answered a knock at the door this morning. A interfora delivery man with bouquet of flowers from our Vet. Our cat must have been their best customer.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> @Fab Foodie @Hill Wimp
> 
> As I suspected, no parents at home but the fridge is here still. I've redirected a yogurt and two choc bars from the kids tin to help out a flagging cyclist.
> 
> No one needs to know about this...


Our lips are sealed....


----------



## StuAff (16 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yebbut, you do wear a helmet!


Not when eating.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 373782
> 
> 
> View attachment 373784
> ...


Just looks amazing!!!!
How was the climb, could you summit up For us?


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Our lips are sealed....



I did leave some evidence of my visit in the form of a used mug.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I did leave some evidence of my visit in the form of a used mug.


Amateur....


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have very sad news about Tasha. Her condition deteriorated yesterday, and she went to the Vet today as planned. It was a very hard decision to make, but it was decided not to put her through more pain and intense discomfort. The swelling on one side of her face was very large, and the eye was in a very bad state. Removing the eye would have just delayed the inevitable. She will be cremated, and I will collect the ashes sometime next week.
> 
> I do not know how he knows, but Bob has been asleep all day, and does not want to be disturbed, which is just how I feel.



Oh no @Speicher , I have only just read this, I am so so sorry, my thoughts are with you


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Sep 2017)

2 lots of buffet style meals today, heartburn i cant take an antacids until later due to my medication


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Sep 2017)

A lovely walk has cured my heartburn..nice evening as it happens, pitty i dont have a dog anymore ,i do miss that walk with the Border


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4959340, member: 21629"]Fun in and out the house, police and neighbours involved, everything will definitely be continued tonight.

All tenants instructed by me do not open the front doors tonight. Alas landlord isn't at home.

I'm not gonna let any agressive youth in the house so probable will stay awake tonight.[/QUOTE]
What's going on there then ?


----------



## postman (16 Sep 2017)

meta lon said:


> 2 lots of buffet style meals today, heartburn i cant take an antacids until later due to my medication



Lansoprazole,i take this if i am going to be having anything different than my normal food,ie curry or bbq food or party buffet food.See if your Doc will let you have some,it's brilliant.I use to suffer from gastric reflux, horrible sensation.This stops the burning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> The younglings are slowly gathering for Boo's leaving party. Canada beckons....


Boo who?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Boo who?


BooBettyBob


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Sep 2017)

postman said:


> Lansoprazole,i take this if i am going to be having anything different than my normal food,ie curry or bbq food or party buffet food.See if your Doc will let you have some,it's brilliant.I use to suffer from gastric reflux, horrible sensation.This stops the burning.



I take a anti-inflammatory for my auto imune condition.
I dont get heart burn ,but did tonight.
It states No antacids for a few hrs after taking, but i take them after food so i avoid things that may cause me trouble. I just pigged out today.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Sep 2017)

postman said:


> Lansoprazole,i take this if i am going to be having anything different than my normal food,ie curry or bbq food or party buffet food.See if your Doc will let you have some,it's brilliant.I use to suffer from gastric reflux, horrible sensation.This stops the burning.


Started on that but it became ineffective. Now got omeprazole. My doc said there are lots of azoles to use if necessary. I have a dodgy sphincter (gastric before anypotsy pipes up) and have dreadful reflux even without eating or drinking. No fun


----------



## potsy (16 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Started on that but it became ineffective. Now got omeprazole. My doc said there are lots of azoles to use if necessary. I have a dodgy sphincter (gastric before anypotsy pipes up) and have dreadful reflux even without eating or drinking. No fun


I've been getting that recently too, wakes me up in the early hours sometimes.

Worse if I have spicy food or eat late at night.

Only just noticed I should not be taking any indigestion medicine as I'm on Naproxen, whoops.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Started on that but it became ineffective. Now got omeprazole. My doc said there are lots of azoles to use if necessary. I have a dodgy sphincter (gastric before anypotsy pipes up) and have dreadful reflux even without eating or drinking. No fun


Very true. I find omeprazole to be the most effective and reliable.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> I've been getting that recently too, wakes me up in the early hours sometimes.
> 
> Worse if I have spicy food or eat late at night.
> 
> Only just noticed I should not be taking any indigestion medicine as I'm on Naproxen, whoops.


Maybe Tums would be okay?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2017)

I actually got up and out today, went out for lunch, and to pick up a bike my friend called me about. He was cleaning out a garage that his friend has, and a Specialized MTB was in there, so he asked if I could have it, as his wife had already told him to bring nothing home, and he wants a road bike,anyway. So he messaged me, and Mrs. GA, always up for such adventures, drove me to get it. I need to get the garage dust off it, and add a seat post. Otherwise plug'n'play.


----------



## brommers (17 Sep 2017)

There's a fishing programme on Talksport every Sunday morning and the presenter reckons that September is 'buy your husband a fishing rod month' - lying ba***rd! What woman is going to fall for that one?


----------



## mybike (17 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Our cake stop today. Eythorne train station.
> 
> View attachment 373739
> View attachment 373742
> View attachment 373743



Railway station.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> I've been getting that recently too, wakes me up in the early hours sometimes.
> 
> Worse if I have spicy food or eat late at night.
> 
> Only just noticed I should not be taking any indigestion medicine as I'm on Naproxen, whoops.



Me too with the omeprazole, i think they cause you a bit of heartburn,the naproxen that is or maybe the omeprazole, i cant decide which.
Im on Asacol too but thats a life time med


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Sep 2017)

The good lady woke up with a start and told me i was late for work!!

Cheers love ,i dont work Sundays but I'll get up as im wide awake now.
 Bless her


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2017)

There's a police helicopter flying/hovering overhead. Something tells me they're looking for someone who's been involved in some sort of criminal activity.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a police helicopter flying/hovering overhead. Something tells me they're looking for someone who's been involved in some sort of criminal activity.



Or they could be searching for someone with Dimentia who's been outside all night


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2017)

meta lon said:


> Or they could be searching for someone with Dimentia who's been outside all night


Someone from this building maybe?


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2017)

My neighbour below me has just gone on holiday to Blackpool,till Friday.


----------



## tyred (17 Sep 2017)

My new cycle computer computer comes with the instructions not to submerge it in salt water. I better cancel my plan to ride to France and use the ferry instead


----------



## hopless500 (17 Sep 2017)

I have a new friend


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a police helicopter flying/hovering overhead. Something tells me they're looking for someone who's been involved in some sort of criminal activity.


You've been using the microwave!


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Sep 2017)

I haz a new hat!


----------



## srw (17 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Be careful where this takes you
> View attachment 373894


I was thinking more of scouting for boys...


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Be careful where this takes you
> View attachment 373894


Rum, bum and concertina?


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Suits you sir!


It does rather. I chose it.

He looked rather dashing in a bowler too but he said it was a bit tight.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I haz a new hat!
> 
> View attachment 373890


Nice hat, needs blocking, though.
I used to wear the fedora, in the city, but a lot of people do/did. Now I am on the eastern edge of Stetson country.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Sep 2017)

Seen today.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I think that wasn't what was really worrying him...
> 
> View attachment 373897


Nothing wrong with Mr Ben.

A bowler for Brompton riding is called for but not when im with @Hill Wimp , im banned.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> I was thinking more of scouting for boys...
> View attachment 373895


Shouldn't we be rolling down the sleeves in the presence of his Lordship,BTW?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Nothing wrong with Mr Ben.
> 
> A bowler for Brompton riding is called for but not when im with @Hill Wimp , im banned.


Could double as a helmet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2017)

Would you also not then need an umbrella holder and the briefcase mount, as well?


----------



## Speicher (17 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Nothing wrong with Mr Ben.
> 
> A bowler for Brompton riding is called for but not when im with @Hill Wimp , im banned.



Why is @User posting photos of my next door neighbour?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2017)

Jaunty look, I must say.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Could double as a helmet.


Exactly my thinking.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Sep 2017)

Helmet 

The very thought


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2017)

Helmets are good training for hat wearing, like bowlers.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2017)

I went shopping for some walking shoes this afternoon.The place i went to was closed. On the pavement in front of the shop was a tenner.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Bowler hats were designed as protective headwear.


I heard that on R4 recently which prompted the idea....


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Sep 2017)

I'm gonna go with 'more training required'


----------



## hopless500 (17 Sep 2017)

Today is proving very hard. 
Lie-in followed by mooching around shops and bars, chinese for lunch, and now lying by the pool with a beer.
#lifeistough


----------



## TVC (17 Sep 2017)

A very nice lunch and afternoon with Night Train and Arch, this evening will be spent in the company of Sigur Ros. It is raining in Manchester. 

I will catch up next week as I'm off work. Signing off again for now.


Hugs for Wol.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (17 Sep 2017)

I can't do mist but here is my attempt at Season of mellow fruitfulness. 

The first six jars of apple jelly:






Many more to do in the coming weeks!


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I went shopping for some walking shoes this afternoon.The place i went to was closed. On the pavement in front of the shop was a tenner.


Brown & with a side view of the queen on it, I lost one like that.


----------



## potsy (17 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Fret not, he will have handed it in at the police station.


Even if your optimism is not fully realised, there is an upside to this.






















Accy's eyesight must be improving


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Fret not, he will have handed it in at the police station.


Always wonder if it's actually worth handing in such amounts, unless there's ID with it.

Other than that I stick it in charity boxes.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2017)

The house is strangely quiet this evening, we've had our son staying this weekend and I drove him back to the station to catch his train home about half an hour ago.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A very nice lunch and afternoon with Night Train and Arch, this evening will be spent in the company of Sigur Ros. It is raining in Manchester.
> 
> I will catch up next week as I'm off work. Signing off again for now.
> 
> ...



Good to see you checking in sir.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Sep 2017)

There is a warthog on my sofa.

He is going free, anyone ????


----------



## Speicher (17 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> There is a warthog on my sofa.
> 
> He is going free, anyone ????




Yes please, *grabs warthog* thank you.


----------



## Speicher (17 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Have you tried listing it on eBay?



I gather that it (?) more usually lists to Port.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Brown & with a side view of the queen on it, I lost one like that.


Quote me the serial number on it and it's yours!


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Quote me the serial number on it and it's yours!


The one on the front matches the one on the back.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Even if your optimism is not fully realised, there is an upside to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see it at first.then i looked at the bottom of my white stick and it was stuck to it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Fret not, he will have handed it in at the police station.



No,i donated it to the Accy Cyclist Charitable Foundation, which helps poorly sighted ex window cleaners,disowned by society


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> No,i donated it to the Accy Cyclist Charitable Foundation, which helps poorly sighted ex window cleaners,disowned by society


I've proved it was one I lost!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Theft by finding, you mean?


 Is that a new law you've made up?


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> I've proved it was one I lost!!


Ok,which town did i find it in?


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes please, *grabs warthog* thank you.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ok,which town did i find it in?


Wind carried it away, before I could pick it up. It's why I'm short three of them.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> There is a warthog on my sofa.
> 
> He is going free, anyone ????


No thank you. Generous of you to offer though


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2017)

A moth's just landed o my lampshade.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> A moth's just landed o my lampshade.


Escaped from your wallet?


----------



## postman (17 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I went shopping for some walking shoes this afternoon.The place i went to was closed. On the pavement in front of the shop was a tenner.



I went shopping yesterday for a cycle shirt.On the pavement in front of the shop were three tenors singing Nessun Dorma.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2017)

postman said:


> I went shopping yesterday for a cycle shirt.On the pavement in front of the shop were three tenors singing Nessun Dorma.


Did you hand them in?


----------



## postman (17 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Did you hand them in?



Nah i dobbed them in ,they had no singing permit.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2017)

I've just put my thermometer outside to see what temperature it is.
I'll have a guess at 54F/12.2C.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Sep 2017)

Well we enjoyed The Silk Road, nice bit of Sunday night tv.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just put my thermometer outside to see what temperature it is.
> I'll have a guess at 54F/12.2C.




Way to go on that guess Accy especially the .2


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2017)

meta lon said:


> Way to go on that guess Accy especially the .2


It was 57F/13.8C.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> It was 57F/13.8C.


14.72°C here.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> 14.72°C here.


28 odd here earlier


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2017)

It's about -12 degrees CC* here.

*Where 0 = Comfortable Celsius.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> 28 odd here earlier


Not too warm then?


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's about -12 degrees CC* here.
> 
> *Where 0 = Comfortable Celsius.


What'd be CC* then?


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> 28 odd here earlier


What,in Norfolk?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> What'd be CC* then?


There's always one!


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> What,in Norfolk?


Odd things happen down that part of the country!


----------



## hopless500 (18 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not too warm then?


It's absolutely perfect.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Sep 2017)

We spent the weekend with twenty friends at a remote rented house in Devon. On Friday, on arrival, we asked the young lady who met us where the keys might be.

"We've never locked the house in 23 years". We took it from there.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's always one!


Well if CC = 0 & it was -12CC near you?


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Sep 2017)

Broccoli and Stilton soup for breakfast today with added St Agur to boost the blue cheesiness. Just fancied it. Tuna steaks for later.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Broccoli and Stilton



That's my favourite soup!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2017)

Now onto a less tasteful subject! My dog's just pooped himself,probably due to the lasagne i gave him last night.


----------



## postman (18 Sep 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's about -12 degrees CC* here.
> 
> *Where 0 = Comfortable Celsius.





View: https://youtu.be/T6fVDAjs9f0
I have woken up to 3 degrees this morning.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Theft by finding, you mean?


You've made me feel a little bad about keeping the money. My first thoughts were about my t-shirt that's mysteriously disappeared while using the laundry in this place. The t-shirt cost me a tenner only the other week,so i thought it was a gift from above meant to replace my loss. Tomorrow is the 10th anniversary of my life saving cancer op'. I'm going to donate the found money to the McMillan appeal. They usually have a bucket collection outside Accy's football ground. I'm going on Saturday,so i'll give it to them then. If they aren't there i'll just give them a tenner the next time they are.


----------



## Oxo (18 Sep 2017)

Wouldn't they just prefer another bucket to add to their collection?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2017)

Shakin' Stevens.


----------



## mybike (18 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Fret not, he will have handed it in at the police station.



He has a police station nearby? I think our nearest is the other side of the county. It makes it too much effort to hand in less than a pony.



classic33 said:


> Always wonder if it's actually worth handing in such amounts, unless there's ID with it.
> 
> Other than that I stick it in charity boxes.



As Fagin said.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2017)

meta lon said:


> Watched that on the news.
> 
> Naga Munchety quote
> Do they have heating on Them?
> ...


I like her. I wouldn't want to get into an argument with her though.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2017)

Just got back!


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2017)

mybike said:


> He has a police station nearby? I think our nearest is the other side of the county. It makes it too much effort to hand in less than a pony.
> 
> 
> *
> As Fagin said. *


*
*

"The best of friends get parted every day"
Fagins Wake
Seamus Moore


----------



## potsy (18 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> You've made me feel a little bad about keeping the money. My first thoughts were about my t-shirt that's mysteriously disappeared while using the laundry in this place. The t-shirt cost me a tenner only the other week,so i thought it was a gift from above meant to replace my loss. Tomorrow is the 10th anniversary of my life saving cancer op'. I'm going to donate the found money to the McMillan appeal. They usually have a bucket collection outside Accy's football ground. I'm going on Saturday,so i'll give it to them then. If they aren't there i'll just give them a tenner the next time they are.


I'd have kept it


----------



## potsy (18 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Yebbut you're a tracky-wearing, wheel stealing Manc.... we'd expect no less of you.


I think that's @Katherine you're thinking of, I'm the sophisticated Cheshire one


----------



## potsy (18 Sep 2017)

Anyway, part two of my knee recovery progress.

4+ miler this time, 25% further than part one.

Soon be back to my former 'super fit cyclist' tag


----------



## potsy (18 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @Salty seadog
> 
> I just like your restaurant in Simon's Town just near Cape of Good Hope.
> 
> View attachment 374046


Who's the old fool in the window?


----------



## srw (18 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> And another @Salty seadog
> 
> View attachment 374047


That's an old Birmingham phone number.

I assume their language skills are as good as their poster implies - they speak fluent South African, British, Candaian, Australian, Irish and American as well as German?


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> I'd have kept it


These things have a funny way of working out all equal, fair and square and stuff. I've just been looking in my tea towel drawer and low and behold i found my lost t-shirt in there. I'd folded it up and must've put the tea towels on top,then in it went with the towels. If i hadn't decided to give the tenner to charity, the ten quid t-shirt wouldn't have turned up...maybe?


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @Salty seadog
> 
> 
> I just like your restaurant in Simon's Town just near Cape of Good Hope.
> ...



Just a little sideline.




User14044mountain said:


> And another @Salty seadog
> 
> View attachment 374047



Tell that boy to get back frying...that is not an official break he's on....


----------



## potsy (18 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> These things have a funny way of working out all equal, fair and square and stuff. I've just been looking in my tea towel drawer and low and behold i found my lost t-shirt in there. I'd folded it up and must've put the tea towels on top,then in it went with the towels. If i hadn't decided to give the tenner to charity the ten quid t-shirt wouldn't have turned up...maybe?


Sounds like you have a playful poltergeist


----------



## User19783 (18 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Anyway, part two of my knee recovery progress.
> 
> 4+ miler this time, 25% further than part one.
> 
> ...





Nice bike,
i guess it's a Tricross Elite?


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Sep 2017)

I had a most excellent weekend in Derbyshire.
I rode the Tissington and High Peak trails on Saturday, and then the Monsal and Manifold trails on Sunday.
Later, I was prevented from leaving the bar on Saturday night.
"Where do think you're going, lad? Stay and have a drink with us!"
So I did 
I also got Bakewell tarts in Bakewell and had Staffordshire oatcakes for the first time.
They're not unlike a galette, and very nice with cheese and bacon.


----------



## potsy (18 Sep 2017)

User19783 said:


> Nice bike,
> i guess it's a Tricross Elite?


Yes mate, my old trusty commuter, do it all bike, had it a good few years now.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Sounds like you have a playful poltergeist


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/do-you-feel-your-home-could-be-haunted.223595/


----------



## potsy (18 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I presume it's in such good nick as it gets so little use...


One may presume that, though there are other explanations


----------



## User19783 (18 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Yes mate, my old trusty commuter, do it all bike, had it a good few years now.



It's a bike on my wish list, 
they still fetch good money, 
Just missed out on one, it went for £250 + £35 posted, 2012 model.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2017)

You know you sometimes catch sight of a bright blue flash. Well........ I caught sight of this one at the lake at R.H.S. Rosemoor Gardens yesterday.
The bird was on the far side of the lake so I have had to crop and edit the picture quite a bit.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Sep 2017)

511 more messages FFS, I've only been gone a week.

Apparently some Numpty in a car drove into the green cabinet at high speed completely trashing it - no internet for a week.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Sep 2017)

Check out the first of this year's sweetcorn crop.






That is quite a large knife. Going to be inundated with the stuff now!


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2017)

It was lovely having our lad stay for the weekend, but I'm not impressed with his parting gift, he had a cold over the weekend and it appears he's given it to me.  Also, Amazon got my order wrong, I've had to send it back and order a fresh one.


----------



## potsy (18 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I thought the quality of posts had gone up recently....


That and TVC currently being in The Priory.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> TVC has become a monk!!!!?


@potsy tells me he's already got the haircut.


----------



## Oxo (18 Sep 2017)

It's a habit he's grown into recently.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Sep 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Check out the first of this year's sweetcorn crop.
> 
> View attachment 374133
> 
> ...


The trick is to 'par-boil' em then stick em in the oven on 'full-chat' for 15-20 mins so they caramelise a bit, or get em on the 'barbie'

Bit of Butter and 'salt to taste'


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2017)

It's raining again.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Sep 2017)

I have bought myself a new pair of running shoes, hopefully this will give me the incentive to get off my lazy backside and start running again. Won't be this week as someone has kindly passed on their cold


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have bought myself a new pair of running shoes, hopefully this will give me the incentive to get off my lazy backside and start running again. Won't be this week as someone has kindly passed on their cold



The only thing running will be your nose.


----------



## Oxo (18 Sep 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have bought myself a new pair of running shoes, hopefully this will give me the incentive to get off my lazy backside and start running again. Won't be this week as someone has kindly passed on their cold


Running nose! It's a start, the rest of you can catch up later.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Nope.
> Too rough and too much seaweed
> 
> BUT, after 20 years I can still beach cast a reasonable distance with a multiplier reel (without tangles), so as a test run, quite pleased. :-)
> ...


Is a trip to Norfolk in order, great beach fishing off Stiffkey (pronounced 'Stewkey') beach mudflats


----------



## raleighnut (18 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4954030, member: 21629"]My knowledge about wines are below the lowest zero.
Taste is also very personal thing.
But I definitely won't buy this wine anymore.

I like sweet red wines but wines clasification in UK is totally different from my country. And I cannot find Kagor (red wine, very popular in LT) anywhere.
Choosing cider is much easier: cheap =  expensive = [/QUOTE]
Bulgarian Merlot,


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Sep 2017)

Oxo said:


> Running nose! It's a start, the rest of you can catch up later.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Aaaarrrrrgggggggh! I'm sitting outside a bar, surrounded by an Aussie tour group. I can feel my IQ dropping.


Nah, you're just turning back into a 'Bimbo' 


































Or a tart!


----------



## slowmotion (18 Sep 2017)

Jotul woodburning stoves....WTF! If you open the vent a millimetre too far to the right, it flares up. A millimetre too far the other way, the fire goes out. It's a harsh mistress.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Jotul woodburning stoves....WTF! If you open the vent a millimetre too far to the right, it flares up. A millimetre too far the other way, the fire goes out. It's a harsh mistress.


You mean a 1/32!


----------



## slowmotion (18 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> You mean a 1/32!


Hang on. Brexit hasn't happened yet.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have very sad news about Tasha. Her condition deteriorated yesterday, and she went to the Vet today as planned. It was a very hard decision to make, but it was decided not to put her through more pain and intense discomfort. The swelling on one side of her face was very large, and the eye was in a very bad state. Removing the eye would have just delayed the inevitable. She will be cremated, and I will collect the ashes sometime next week.
> 
> I do not know how he knows, but Bob has been asleep all day, and does not want to be disturbed, which is just how I feel.


Aah poor Tasha,


----------



## raleighnut (18 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> I've been getting that recently too, wakes me up in the early hours sometimes.
> 
> Worse if I have spicy food or eat late at night.
> 
> Only just noticed I should not be taking any indigestion medicine as I'm on Naproxen, whoops.


Me too after half a dozen pints and a Vindaloo/Kebab (with Chilli sauce and everything)



hopless500 said:


> Started on that but it became ineffective. Now got omeprazole. My doc said there are lots of azoles to use if necessary. I have a dodgy sphincter (gastric before anypotsy pipes up) and have dreadful reflux even without eating or drinking. No fun



I tend to sleep 'propped up' as I find that helps.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Me too after half a dozen pints and a Vindaloo/Kebab (with Chilli sauce and everything)
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to sleep 'propped up' as I find that helps.


It does


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Sep 2017)

I've just watched the 2nd episode of relliK. I've no idea how it begins.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Sep 2017)

Daddy cool:







I have managed to tie a veritable swarm of these guys.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Is a trip to Norfolk in order, great beach fishing off Stiffkey (pronounced 'Stewkey') beach mudflats


Need more practice yet....and a proper beachcaster.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Sep 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Daddy cool:
> 
> View attachment 374210
> 
> ...


Tiz the season!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> That and TVC currently being in The Priory.


One of the last people I would think of when the subject of Holy Orders comes up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Sep 2017)

28C/82F here now, going to be a bit hotter this week, then back to 28, on the way down, next week. Usual seasonal hot spell to kick off autumn.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Sep 2017)

It seems to have gone out, despite my best efforts at coaxing the flames.

FFS, how can anybody take a product called Jotul seriously? It sounds like the name of some kind of daft Skandinavian wooden sandal.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2017)

I've eaten my last two fig rolls.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2017)

Morning. There are clear skies with a few broken clouds here at the moment and what looks like dew on the cars and ground.

Came down to an unexpected sight, all 3 cat food bowls were practically empty which is a bit strange as the cats were not too keen on it yesterday. I suspect the cat that is nicking the Hedgehog food is getting in somehow.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Sep 2017)

Good morning all, back at work today, still full if cold and feel grumpy


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Sep 2017)

I've just woken up. Now i'm going to make a cup of tea. 

It's quite foggy outside.


----------



## Katherine (19 Sep 2017)

White and misty here too. I don't remember having mist in September before!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I've eaten my last two fig rolls.


Take cover!!!!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2017)




----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I've eaten my last two fig rolls.


So you can't give a fig now.


----------



## mybike (19 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Who's the old fool in the window?



I thought it was a figurehead.


----------



## HertzvanRental (19 Sep 2017)

Recently acquired birthday card!!

They know me so well!!


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2017)

@HertzvanRental 

I had a bike especially made to fit around a beer


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2017)

Schrodie and I have been seeing eye to eye. He knows that he shouldn't be on the work surface.


----------



## HertzvanRental (19 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> @HertzvanRental
> 
> I had a bike especially made to fit around a beer
> 
> View attachment 374293


Now, that IS class!!!


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> @HertzvanRental
> 
> I had a bike especially made to fit around a beer
> 
> View attachment 374293





HertzvanRental said:


> Now, that IS class!!!



....in a glass.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Oh no!! GWS Lu. I hope nurse TVC is looking after you.



He is off all this week and is most likely on his bike today


----------



## ianrauk (19 Sep 2017)

Did I mention Shakin' Stevens? He met me today :-)


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2017)

Amazon delivered the wrong item again today, it seems they cant tell the difference between a 1/8" chain and a 3/32" chain, this one is going back for a refund. I only ordered from there because they were the only place I could find the male/female half link, where I normally get them was out of stock.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4962290, member: 9609"]foggy here too but I can see the blue sky above it. Its going to be a beautiful day[/QUOTE]
Foggy here as well, after 9/10 of an inch of rain last night, the only rain I've had this September, due to the hurricanes holding up the usual frontal passages around here.


----------



## potsy (19 Sep 2017)

Second physio session done, hopefully that's all I need and can get back to work on Monday.

Will try to squeeze a TVC length bike ride in tomorrow, and maybe even another on Friday


Now for a chill in the garden


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2017)

Glad to hear of the improvements, @potsy . I may return to work next week as well. And cycling, of course, and photographing trains.(actually, I video them more now.)


----------



## HertzvanRental (19 Sep 2017)

Hip replacement confirmed for the end of the month!!


Anybody want to buy the old one? One careful owner, never raced or rallied!!


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Sep 2017)

Cheese club later this evening


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Sep 2017)

We are currently at Rochester Cathedral waiting for this


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4963044, member: 21629"]Counterbalance forklift training for national licence - done. _(I've got useless in-house licence only)_
Reach truck forklift training for national licence - done. _(got none)_
New job start tomorrow - let's say done. (_nothing exciting, another agency job but this time long hours_)
New horizons opened to get forklift driver job - done. _(as soon as I will get all certificates and cards sent by post approx. after 2 weeks)_
Essential show-off here - done.[/QUOTE]
Hey! This is fabulous news!!!!
Well done OMG, onwards and upwards...and no looking back.
X


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4963044, member: 21629"]Counterbalance forklift training for national licence - done. _(I've got useless in-house licence only)_
Reach truck forklift training for national licence - done. _(got none)_
New job start tomorrow - let's say done. (_nothing exciting, another agency job but this time long hours_)
New horizons opened to get forklift driver job - done. _(as soon as I will get all certificates and cards sent by post approx. after 2 weeks)_
Essential show-off here - done.[/QUOTE]
Well done that girl.

Where will you be based?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Sep 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Did I mention Shakin' Stevens? He met me today :-)
> 
> View attachment 374304


Was it behind the Green door?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Sep 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> Hip replacement confirmed for the end of the month!!
> 
> 
> Anybody want to buy the old one? One careful owner, never raced or rallied!!


I would but it's a bit tall for me....


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2017)

Although it's been sunny here all day it hasn't been very warm. I did manage to get three lots of washing done and hung it out to dry, most of it dried.

I had a bit of a rest and sat outside and enjoyed the sunshine and changed over a tyre that was coming off the rim. Whilst I was sat there doing that a B 52 flew over, it probably came from Fairford.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Although it's been sunny here all day it hasn't been very warm. I did manage to get three lots of washing done and hung it out to dry, most of it dried.
> 
> I had a bit of a rest and sat outside and enjoyed the sunshine and changed over a tyre that was coming off the rim. Whilst I was sat there doing that a B 52 flew over, it probably came from Fairford.


Early morning or afternoon?
http://www.fightercontrol.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=16


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4963086, member: 21629"]Few miles up north of Maidstone.[/QUOTE]
Not where you were before ???


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Early morning or afternoon?
> http://www.fightercontrol.co.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=16


I think it was mid afternoon heading Southwest.

Something went out this morning, a jet really loud didn't see it though.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4963139, member: 21629"]No. Will work as a production packer in a bakery.[/QUOTE]
You picking up the heavy bread?


----------



## hopless500 (19 Sep 2017)

I have spines in my fingers from investigating


----------



## hopless500 (19 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Hedgehog or sea urchin? Or human?


Pic wouldn't load


----------



## hopless500 (19 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Would you like Dr Gravel's phone number? He says he's getting reasonably good at surgery.


Errrrrr.



No.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Pic wouldn't load


Use "More Options" & try from there.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Use "More Options" & try from there.


IT!! worked eventually


----------



## srw (19 Sep 2017)

Our local Thai restaurant (30 covers) was fully booked on a Tuesday night. They turned away a good dozen walk-ups, including a party of mountain bikers at 9pm.

Fortunately we booked.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4963086, member: 21629"]Few miles up north of Maidstone.[/QUOTE]
Hope you can get a train for those early starts.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Sep 2017)

Back from a fantastic evening listening to the choral ensemble, The Sixteen in the lovely little Cathedral at Rochester.

Truly stupendous


----------



## StuAff (19 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4963044, member: 21629"]Counterbalance forklift training for national licence - done. _(I've got useless in-house licence only)_
Reach truck forklift training for national licence - done. _(got none)_
New job start tomorrow - let's say done. (_nothing exciting, another agency job but this time long hours_)
New horizons opened to get forklift driver job - done. _(as soon as I will get all certificates and cards sent by post approx. after 2 weeks)_
Essential show-off here - done.[/QUOTE]
Nice! Onwards and upwards! (Partial TMN to Mr Foodie!)


----------



## potsy (19 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Back from a fantastic evening listening to the choral ensemble, The Sixteen in the lovely little Cathedral at Rochester.
> 
> Truly stupendous


Ponce


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Sep 2017)

We have cheese


----------



## StuAff (19 Sep 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We have cheese
> View attachment 374416


Why! Why! Why!

(IGMC)


----------



## TVC (19 Sep 2017)

StuAff said:


> Why! Why! Why!
> 
> (IGMC)


We are going to their place on Friday for an evening of tapas and new Spanish wines. Poncy us?


----------



## TVC (19 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Ponce


There are a lot of us about.


----------



## potsy (19 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There are a lot of us about.


You'll be telling me next they even have them up north


----------



## StuAff (19 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are going to their place on Friday for an evening of tapas and new Spanish wines. Poncy us?


You missed the joke. It's not unusual.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4963139, member: 21629"]No. Will work as a production packer in a bakery.[/QUOTE]
Good, you got the job then :-)
There are always opportunities in the food industry, it's quite low skilled....after all, I managed to make a career in it!


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We are going to their place on Friday for an evening of tapas and new Spanish wines. Poncy us?


Nottingham?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I really enjoyed their performance at St John's Chapel...


This was Poulenc vs Palestrina.
Even though Palestrina is Uber-godly even for choral music, Poulenc did it for me....


----------



## slowmotion (20 Sep 2017)

Here's one of the miniature goats twenty yards away. They have no lanoline in their wool so they are not waterproof. Their owners have to put them under cover when it rains.

They are quite tame and will allow you to stroke their beards.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2017)

StuAff said:


> Why! Why! Why!
> 
> (IGMC)


Oi, that's my joke from ages ago.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Here's one of the miniature goats twenty yards away. They have no lanoline in their wool so they are not waterproof. Their owners have to put them under cover when it rains.
> 
> They are quite tame and will allow you to stroke their beards.
> View attachment 374443


Try scratching them on the top of their heads, they'll go daft.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> You'll be telling me next they even have them up north


They do, Nottingham. 

We purchased some very nice comestibles from there on a recent trip.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Nottingham?


Bugger


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Bugger


TMN to me I think, dearest....


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2017)

Morning. There was a pretty dawn this morning.

Another noisy jet was about this morning, this time I managed to get a glimpse of it . It was high up heading Southwest, a slim body with long thin wings and on reheat. The only plane that I can think of is a U2.


----------



## TVC (20 Sep 2017)

StuAff said:


> You missed the joke. It's not unusual.....


I got the joke, I just really didn't want to encourage you into making more similar cracks


----------



## TVC (20 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Nottingham?





Hill Wimp said:


> They do, Nottingham.
> 
> We purchased some very nice comestibles from there on a recent trip.


The Leicester one. Nottingham is the original, they have been going for over 10 years, the Leicester one has been up for about 18 months. I found out last night that the owner sits on the judging panel of the World Cheese Awards in San Sebastian, so they certainly know their stuff.


----------



## mybike (20 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> You picking up the heavy bread?



Nah, just loafing around.


----------



## mybike (20 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Here's one of the miniature goats twenty yards away. They have no lanoline in their wool so they are not waterproof. Their owners have to put them under cover when it rains.
> 
> They are quite tame and will allow you to stroke their beards.
> View attachment 374443



I'm particular who I allow to stroke my beard.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (20 Sep 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We have cheese



But perhaps not for long:

Brexit could mean bad things for cheese. No, really: it has been reported that a cheese crisis may be looming, with the cost of import on French comté, Italian burrata and Spanish manchego already starting to climb. It’s even been suggested that most British of British cheeses, cheddar, could be at risk, as Irish cheesemakers provide 82 percent (78,000 tonnes) of cheddar imported to the UK. With our exit from the EU slowly becoming a reality, Irish cheesemakers could switch production from cheddar to cheeses such as mozzarella, in an effort to appeal to a European market. Which leads us to a dreaded question: could London run out of cheddar?! We don’t know, but we are bulk-buying extra mature just to be safe.


----------



## summerdays (20 Sep 2017)

Morning...


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> Morning...


Only just.


----------



## summerdays (20 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Only just.


Well I have been out for a short ride first..... but I've been doing a bit of catch-up reading.... everyone writes too much

Have I missed much?


----------



## ianrauk (20 Sep 2017)




----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> Well I have been out for a short ride first..... but I've been doing a bit of catch-up reading.... everyone writes too much
> 
> Have I missed much?


Dunno, my internet was out for a week so I'm only just catching up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I have spines in my fingers from investigating
> View attachment 374399


Get any fruit?


----------



## potsy (20 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> Well I have been out for a short ride first..... but I've been doing a bit of catch-up reading.... everyone writes too much
> 
> Have I missed much?


Yes, we officially have more ponces than cyclists in this thread


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There are a lot of us about.


Guilty, as charged,M'Lud. I blame parental influences, and society.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> This was Poulenc vs Palestrina.
> Even though Palestrina is Uber-godly even for choral music, Poulenc did it for me....


Same here, although I like the orchestral works better, often some comedic interludes there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2017)

The Crofted Crest said:


> But perhaps not for long:
> 
> Brexit could mean bad things for cheese. No, really: it has been reported that a cheese crisis may be looming, with the cost of import on French comté, Italian burrata and Spanish manchego already starting to climb. It’s even been suggested that most British of British cheeses, cheddar, could be at risk, as Irish cheesemakers provide 82 percent (78,000 tonnes) of cheddar imported to the UK. With our exit from the EU slowly becoming a reality, Irish cheesemakers could switch production from cheddar to cheeses such as mozzarella, in an effort to appeal to a European market. Which leads us to a dreaded question: could London run out of cheddar?! We don’t know, but we are bulk-buying extra mature just to be safe.


We seem to have plenty of European cheeses in the States, and we're not in the E.U.. I think you will find that in order to maintain the balance of trade, the E.U. will have to keep many of its old trade associations intact.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I'm afraid I'm a Palestrina fan.


Pretty complex , that Palestrina. Interesting and yet approachable. My father once mentioned to me that was what the Von Trapps were known for as singers, before the musical.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eV-z7bcDxaU


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2017)

Nice to actually be able to hear that one, usually I have to be handing up bread or wine or chalices or ringing bells or something at this point in the service.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Get any fruit?


I picked one, and despite being careful, I still have some in my fingers. Squashed it and took a couple of seeds to look at.


----------



## Speicher (20 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> We seem to have plenty of European cheeses in the States, and we're not in the E.U.. I think you will find that in order to maintain the balance of trade, the E.U. will have to keep many of its old trade associations intact.



Alledgedly Britain exports as many biscuits to Belgium, as Belgium exports to us. We could just swap recipes and save all the transportation costs.


----------



## Speicher (20 Sep 2017)

Also, on "Countryfile" recently (a programme about agriculture in its broadest sense) they featured a Lebanese (I think) lady who could not get work and started her own enterprise making a cheese very similar to the ones she was used to.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Sep 2017)

Oh no! I've just noticed the sliced loaf i've bought is medium sliced. I wanted a thick sliced one.


----------



## potsy (20 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh no! I've just noticed the sliced loaf i've bought is medium sliced, when i wanted a thick sliced one.


Just put two slices together


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Just put two slices together


Looks like i'll have to. I can't stand thin sliced bread. The thicker,the better!


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Same here, although I like the orchestral works better, often some comedic interludes there.


Agreed!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> Well I have been out for a short ride first..... but I've been doing a bit of catch-up reading.... everyone writes too much
> 
> Have I missed much?


Where have you been?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I am on a train with a display which shows the loading of each carriage. 1-4 light, 5-7 and 9-12 moderate, 8 standing room only. Why do the people in 8 not just move?


Here's what commuter cars look like around here, btw.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1fB7ZeV-hA


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Agreed!


I especially like when he adds a long quote from a Mozart piano concerto to his own. Very droll.


----------



## summerdays (20 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Where have you been?


Mostly at home... supervising the quails and having our roof patched up.... it was funny the day the builders gave us several buckets and told us we wouldn't be needing them (they had recovered them from inside the loft)

Also been to the Isles of Scilly which was gorgeous and I want to go back (minus the grown up kids who enjoyed visiting it but for them it didn't have enough to do).


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> Alledgedly Britain exports as many biscuits to Belgium, as Belgium exports to us. We could just swap recipes and save all the transportation costs.


Now, we need to keep transportation going. It's a major industry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I picked one, and despite being careful, I still have some in my fingers. Squashed it and took a couple of seeds to look at.


https://www.thespruce.com/prickly-pear-cactus-fruit-2343047


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Some of us are ponces *and* cyclists....



So we'll be in the overlap of @User's Venn diagram. C'mon man get it posted.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Yes, we officially have more ponces than cyclists in this thread


----------



## postman (20 Sep 2017)

Tonight we have had the most wonderful takeaway Chinese meal.Thumbs up to China Jade Monkbridge Road,Meanwood.Our regular one was shut,so i Googled CR's in Meanwood,this place got great reviews we have now found our fave Chinese.Superb.


----------



## srw (20 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Same here, although I like the orchestral works better, often some comedic interludes there.





Fab Foodie said:


> Agreed!



I think some re-education is in order.

Three words: Soir de neige. And the Poulenc mass is the equal of anything Palestrina wrote. Whisper it - Palestrina is sometimes a little bit dull. Byrd and Tallis did it better.


----------



## TVC (20 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> So we'll be in the overlap of @User's Venn diagram. C'mon man get it posted.


But what about those who are neither cyclists nor ponces, I can think of one.


----------



## TVC (20 Sep 2017)

Obviously Lu and I are not food ponces, but here is a photo of us at cheese club.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> But what about those who are neither cyclists nor ponces, I can think of one.



He can sit it out with a kebab unless there's a twitcher element added to the diagram.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> I think some re-education is in order.
> 
> Three words: Soir de neige. And the Poulenc mass is the equal of anything Palestrina wrote. Whisper it - Palestrina is sometimes a little bit dull. Byrd and Tallis did it better.


I loved it all. We bought the CDs afterwards and i have been listening to them this evening.

Superb.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Obviously Lu and I are not food ponces, but here is a photo of us at cheese club.
> 
> View attachment 374536



Good to see you studiously paying attention at the back.

Or is it wind...?


----------



## TVC (20 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> He can sit it out with a kebab unless there's a twitcher element added to the diagram.


Again, he may still be on his own with the twitcher bit.


----------



## TVC (20 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Good to see you studiously passing attention at the back.
> 
> Or is it wind...?


Cheese is serious stuff.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I loved it all. We bought the CDs afterwards and i have been listening to them this evening.
> 
> Superb.


The last CD I bought after a gig was by these 2 sisters from Leicester,



View: https://youtu.be/UKoK98MIJRk

And that's 'Live' in a pub, give em a studio and they sound like this,

View: https://youtu.be/78m0hYpDOpo


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2017)

A hard turbo session 30 minutes after eating a good size not curry is not recommended. As I have just discovered.


----------



## srw (20 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I loved it all. We bought the CDs afterwards and i have been listening to them this evening.
> 
> Superb.


From the "if you liked that, you'll love this" shelf.



A number of years ago we sang in a church choir that did a choral mass every Sunday during university term - turn up at 9 for the rehearsal, first service at 10, main service at 11. We did parts of both Martin and Poulenc masses. The Poulenc week we read through, and lightly rehearsed the sections the conductor had planned (probably Sanctus and Agnus). He then said "we've got time - let's just read through another movement" (probably the Gloria). "Yes - you can sing that. We'll do it as well."


----------



## potsy (20 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Again, he may still be on his own with the twitcher bit.


Birder if you don't mind, I don't want to be associated with those twitcher nobbers!


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Birder if you don't mind, I don't want to be associated with those twitcher nobbers!


Quite right, you just keep on with the Egrets.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://www.thespruce.com/prickly-pear-cactus-fruit-2343047


It was very ripe and I was tempted to try it but didn't.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> From the "if you liked that, you'll love this" shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> A number of years ago we sang in a church choir that did a choral mass every Sunday during university term - turn up at 9 for the rehearsal, first service at 10, main service at 11. We did parts of both Martin and Poulenc masses. The Poulenc week we read through, and lightly rehearsed the sections the conductor had planned (probably Sanctus and Agnus). He then said "we've got time - let's just read through another movement" (probably the Gloria). "Yes - you can sing that. We'll do it as well."



Beautiful.


----------



## TVC (20 Sep 2017)

If you are wondering what Arch and NT are up to these days, the secret can finally be revealed. They are employed revamping the Western Approaches Museum in Liverpool on behalf of Big Heritage. Tight deadlines but both really excited.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Sep 2017)

I'm just taking my training shoes off and putting my more comfortable loafers on.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Sep 2017)

I climbed up a big, windy hill and looked into Wales.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> I think some re-education is in order.
> 
> Three words: Soir de neige. And the Poulenc mass is the equal of anything Palestrina wrote. Whisper it - Palestrina is sometimes a little bit dull. Byrd and Tallis did it better.


Byrd certainly. 
Tallis, I lose my way with, and start reading historical documents in the back of the Book of Common Prayer. 
But I do like Poulenc's mass, though the modernism grates a little on a hide bound traditionalist like myself.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Sep 2017)

Sorry, about as modern as I get.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi2oDR54WUw

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vzQFBOAlbQ


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2017)

Morning. It is drismal here.

I wondered what I was going to be doing this morning and Schrodie has answered that question. He had been fussing lately near his tail as if a flea had bitten him. Well this morning he was fussing as soon as he came in and I noticed he has got a small bald patch which is bleeding. It seems a trip to the vet is on the cards.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is drismal here.
> 
> I wondered what I was going to be doing this morning and Schrodie has answered that question. He had been fussing lately near his tail as if a flea had bitten him. Well this morning he was fussing as soon as he came in and I noticed he has got a small bald patch which is bleeding. It seems a trip to the vet is on the cards.


Classic spot for another cat to bite him (If he's running away)

GWS Schrodie


----------



## hopless500 (21 Sep 2017)




----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> I think some re-education is in order.
> 
> Three words: Soir de neige. And the Poulenc mass is the equal of anything Palestrina wrote. Whisper it - Palestrina is sometimes a little bit dull. Byrd and Tallis did it better.


I would in fact agree, preferring Poulenc (which IIRC is harder to sing too). They sang Soir de neige on the night-fab.
Palestrina for me gets a bit samey after a while, but still has a certain magic.


----------



## lutonloony (21 Sep 2017)

Monthly blood test today, so chance of o lie in, sadly I forgot to reset alarm clock


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2017)

Oh ! He is a grumpy growler. He was on the worktop again so I lifted him off and he let me know that he didn't like it. He liked the bit earlier when he was laying in my arms like a Leopard sleeping in a tree, but my arms started to ache and so we sat down.
I have been outside and found his litter tray. It was being used by some potted plants as a watering hole for them. I soon requisitioned it from them, cleaned it and filled it with cat litter. This brought back some memories for Schrodie as he gave it a good sniff round.
I got Mrs Me to have a look at the wound and she said " Yeuk!". "I looks like a burst abscess".


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oh ! He is a grumpy growler. He was on the worktop again so I lifted him off and he let me know that he didn't like it. He liked the bit earlier when he was laying in my arms like a Leopard sleeping in a tree, but my arms started to ache and so we sat down.
> I have been outside and found his litter tray. It was being used by some potted plants as a watering hole for them. I soon requisitioned it from them, cleaned it and filled it with cat litter. This brought back some memories for Schrodie as he gave it a good sniff round.
> I got Mrs Me to have a look at the wound and she said " Yeuk!". "I looks like a burst abscess".


Sounds even more like a cat bite now, they can get infected and look very much like an abscess. Could be 'cone of shame' time for the poor lad.

Pictures please, not of the nasty but his face in the cone BTW


----------



## TVC (21 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


>


Too much or too little Cervesa?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Sep 2017)

Train to London.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Too much or too little Cervesa?


Sufficient cerveza but too little sleep. Every time I started to fall asleep Mr Hop kindly woke me up.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2017)

Schrodie is lying on the door mat staring out through the cat flap at this moment. I'm waiting for call from/ now I have and we have an appointment. I hope I'm making myself clear. Whilst I was writing I received a phone call.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Train to London.


My commute to work was not so bad today....


----------



## ianrauk (21 Sep 2017)




----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Byrd certainly.
> Tallis, I lose my way with, and start reading historical documents in the back of the Book of Common Prayer.
> But I do like Poulenc's mass, though the modernism grates a little on a hide bound traditionalist like myself.


I do like Tallis I have to say.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Have you tried James MacMillan?



Very nice 

Seven last words is lovely.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2017)

I'm waiting for Sainsbury's to deliver.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm waiting for Sainsbury's to deliver.


Time for the Tanker again.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Sep 2017)

A 4 day weekend


----------



## mybike (21 Sep 2017)

The Crofted Crest said:


> But perhaps not for long:
> 
> Brexit could mean bad things for cheese. No, really: it has been reported that a cheese crisis may be looming, with the cost of import on French comté, Italian burrata and Spanish manchego already starting to climb. It’s even been suggested that most British of British cheeses, cheddar, could be at risk, as Irish cheesemakers provide 82 percent (78,000 tonnes) of cheddar imported to the UK. With our exit from the EU slowly becoming a reality, Irish cheesemakers could switch production from cheddar to cheeses such as mozzarella, in an effort to appeal to a European market. Which leads us to a dreaded question: could London run out of cheddar?! We don’t know, but we are bulk-buying extra mature just to be safe.



Does anyone buy Irish cheddar?



summerdays said:


> Morning...



He gets a bit prickly on the subject.



Accy cyclist said:


> Oh no! I've just noticed the sliced loaf i've bought is medium sliced. I wanted a thick sliced one.



Doomed, chuck it in the bin.

On second thoughts, you could have two slices each side.

oops, already suggested.



User said:


> I am on a train with a display which shows the loading of each carriage. 1-4 light, 5-7 and 9-12 moderate, 8 standing room only. Why do the people in 8 not just move?



Because they're all going to the same station & that carriage stops by the exit. If they got in a different carriage they'd have to walk farther & queue for longer.


----------



## mybike (21 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Here's what commuter cars look like around here, btw.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1fB7ZeV-hA




We used to have double decker trains, I'd occasionally ride on them when commuting into London.







Upstairs was a bit hot in summer as there were no opening windows and you had to watch your head.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Sep 2017)

Stuck waiting for breakdown assistance for one of our group. He's not happy - 4 weeks ago he shelled out £700 for major service and sorting bits and pieces out. 
I've had a snooze on the sofa and have now retired to the bar.


----------



## mybike (21 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Now, we need to keep transportation going. It's a major industry.



But it also costs a lot to run lorries on the roads. Railways could handle more and so could canals.


----------



## TVC (21 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Stuck waiting for breakdown assistance for one of our group. He's not happy - 4 weeks ago he shelled out £700 for major service and sorting bits and pieces out.
> I've had a snooze on the sofa and have now retired to the bar.


I must admit I couldn't see the point of you riding all the way, when you were near Faro airport I did wonder if you could have just taken a flight from Stanstead and saved the sore bum.


----------



## mybike (21 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My commute to work was not so bad today....
> 
> View attachment 374573



A bit of low flying?


----------



## potsy (21 Sep 2017)

Bike ride has been cancelled


----------



## summerdays (21 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Bike ride has been cancelled


If you never ventured out if it was raining.... wouldn't that mean that you never cycled in Manchester.....
mind you it is Potsy so normal service 

(How's my bike been keeping -apart from dry )


----------



## potsy (21 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> If you never ventured out if it was raining.... wouldn't that mean that you never cycled in Manchester.....
> mind you it is Potsy so normal service
> 
> (How's my bike been keeping -apart from dry )


I actually dug it out of storage* yesterday in readiness for a short ride today.

It still has the mud on it from it's last ride in May.


*Dragged out of it's cupboard, removed all coats and bags that were hanging from it, kicked the tyres.


----------



## summerdays (21 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> I actually dug it out of storage* yesterday in readiness for a short ride today.
> 
> It still has the mud on it from it's last ride in May.
> 
> ...


I ought to report you to the Bike Protection Services for improper care!! Hanging things on it  mud .... or you could surrender it immediately into a more loving environment


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> A 4 day weekend


Mine's a 6 day weekend


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Time for the Tanker again.


All delivered, all put away and stocks now replenished.

Onto the cleaning now


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Sep 2017)

mybike said:


> But it also costs a lot to run lorries on the roads. Railways could handle more and so could canals.


Freight railroads quite the norm over here, esp containers.(cheaper to ship by rail than through the canal, and faster.).


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2017)

I am now on holiday until the 9th October.


----------



## TVC (21 Sep 2017)

@potsy you will be pleased to know I had a sausage roll for lunch


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> All delivered, all put away and stocks now replenished.
> 
> Onto the cleaning now



I have heard that Warthogs can be very messy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Sep 2017)

mybike said:


> We used to have double decker trains, I'd occasionally ride on them when commuting into London.
> 
> View attachment 374578
> 
> ...


I can't remember when commuter coaches (except Illinois Central and South Shore line) had opening windows, but I only occasionally make it into Chicago, but if I had to drive, I'd probably get lost. It is cheaper in my neck of the woods to take the train rather than to park the car for a day in Chicago. Or I drive to Manhattan and take one of those commuter trains, also cheap, but I prefer the Amtrak. But our corridor is quite built up, nicer than most others.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CJhmr22Q0M


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Have you tried James MacMillan?



Should drag at least a chamber orchestra into this, but I'm always one to favor a big production.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Mine's a 6 day weekend


----------



## TVC (21 Sep 2017)

@potsy here is my sausage roll. A duck sausage roll on a board, with shoestring fries served in a bucket, honey dressed garden salad in a colander and two dips. Poncy wise a full house I think.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Sep 2017)

Some Italian food from yesterday.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have heard that Warthogs can be very messy.


I think she knows already....


----------



## User19783 (21 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> If you never ventured out if it was raining.... wouldn't that mean that you never cycled in Manchester.....
> mind you it is Potsy so normal service
> 
> (How's my bike been keeping -apart from dry )



That reminds me, 
Can I have first shout on your Tricross elite, @potsy , unless @summerdays got her eyes on it?


----------



## summerdays (21 Sep 2017)

User19783 said:


> That reminds me,
> Can I have first shout on your Tricross elite, @potsy , unless @summerdays got her eyes on it?


It's Ok I only have one bike currently stored at his abode ....


----------



## potsy (21 Sep 2017)

User19783 said:


> That reminds me,
> Can I have first shout on your Tricross elite, @potsy , unless @summerdays got her eyes on it?





summerdays said:


> It's Ok I only have one bike currently stored at his abode ....



They would be much too big for you two


----------



## potsy (21 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @potsy here is my sausage roll. A duck sausage roll on a board, with shoestring fries served in a bucket, honey dressed garden salad in a colander and two dips. Poncy wise a full house I think.
> 
> View attachment 374635


Greggs?


----------



## TVC (21 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Greggs?


Not quite.


----------



## potsy (21 Sep 2017)

I am having a sit down, I need it, I just spent some money


----------



## Threevok (21 Sep 2017)

Attempting to catch up here - after being snowed under in work for the last few weeks

Forgive me if I missed anything


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Big taxi fare was it?



If you have met @potsy, you will know that he only needs a small taxi.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> I am having a sit down, I need it, I just spent some money


There there 

Do we need to send for nurse TVC with the 'smelling salts'


----------



## summerdays (21 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> They would be much too big for you two


Now that you know is wrong .... short legs


----------



## TVC (21 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> A new pair of twitcher’s binocs?


A year's subsciption to Kebab News


----------



## postman (21 Sep 2017)

Took advantage of a free blood pressure check at the Supermarket,all is VERY well.


----------



## potsy (21 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Big taxi fare was it?





Speicher said:


> If you have met @potsy, you will know that he only needs a small taxi.





User said:


> I did wonder if they charge him extra for fitting the booster seat in the back.





raleighnut said:


> There there
> 
> Do we need to send for nurse TVC with the 'smelling salts'





summerdays said:


> Now that you know is wrong .... short legs





User14044mountain said:


> A new pair of twitcher’s binocs?





The Velvet Curtain said:


> A year's subsciption to Kebab News


----------



## potsy (21 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Next he'll be complaining to the moderators that we're bullying him....


What, wimpy and summers?

I'm sure they'll be very sympathetic


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Sep 2017)

Threevok said:


> Attempting to catch up here - after being snowed under in work for the last few weeks
> 
> Forgive me if I missed anything


This is mundane news....by definition there is nothing to miss....


----------



## potsy (21 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Well, they've met you...


Have they?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Next he'll be complaining to the moderators that we're bullying him....


----------



## TVC (21 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> BTW since this is Mundane News, I’m in Botswana.


It's for the best.


----------



## TVC (21 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I don’t know any ladies or detectives. Does anyone on CC fit that bill?


No overlap in that particular Venn Diagram.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2017)

@Fab Foodie moved in with various items I am attempting to clean and restore. This tray is one and I have very delicately applied nitomores to a small corner. It has lifted off a tonne of dirt but at this rate will take me an age to complete.

Any better ideas?


----------



## TVC (21 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 374676
> 
> @Fab Foodie moved in with various items I am attempting to clean and restore. This tray is one and I have very delicately applied nitomores to a small corner. It has lifted off a tonne of dirt but at this rate will take me an age to complete.
> 
> Any better ideas?


Get a better boyfriend


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 374676
> 
> @Fab Foodie moved in with various items I am attempting to clean and restore. This tray is one and I have very delicately applied nitomores to a small corner. It has lifted off a tonne of dirt but at this rate will take me an age to complete.
> 
> Any better ideas?


That looks like a polish/grime build-up to me, I'd try white spirit and a small brush before Nitromors.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> That looks like a polish/grime build-up to me, I'd try white spirit and a small brush before Nitromors.


Good idea


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Fire?


Oi!


----------



## potsy (21 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Fire?


Harsh, just because he brought his old tat doesn't mean he should be burnt.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> No overlap in that particular Venn Diagram.



None has presented itself as yet.


----------



## Zimbob (21 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 374676
> 
> @Fab Foodie moved in with various items I am attempting to clean and restore. This tray is one and I have very delicately applied nitomores to a small corner. It has lifted off a tonne of dirt but at this rate will take me an age to complete.
> 
> Any better ideas?



Tricky, are you just trying to remove grime, or you trying to remove the woodstain too? If the latter, you'll struggle unfortunately, it being oak the stain tends to sink into the grain.... Even a full chemical-dip struggles with oak


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2017)

Zimbob said:


> Tricky, are you just trying to remove grime, or you trying to remove the woodstain too? If the latter, you'll struggle unfortunately, it being oak the stain tends to sink into the grain.... Even a full chemical-dip struggles with oak


Never ever ever chemical dip a veneered piece.


----------



## GM (21 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I can't remember when commuter coaches (except Illinois Central and South Shore line) had opening windows, but I only occasionally make it into Chicago, but if I had to drive, I'd probably get lost. It is cheaper in my neck of the woods to take the train rather than to park the car for a day in Chicago. Or I drive to Manhattan and take one of those commuter trains, also cheap, but I prefer the Amtrak. But our corridor is quite built up, nicer than most others.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CJhmr22Q0M





That goods train in the video reminded me of when we were in Portland Oregon. Me and Daughter hired a couple of Bromptons and had to stop at a level crossing in the City centre to let one of these goods trains go through. It was moving a bit slower than those in the video, luckily there was a craft beer bar nearby. We had a beer came out and it was still going through, absolutely amazing!


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2017)

My next door neighbours have decided that they are not going to move, and they have taken the house off the market. Allegedly they viewed a few other houses and decided they liked their own house after all, particularly the location, location, location.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2017)

In looking at houses for sale in the Outer Hebredies.


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> In looking at houses for sale in the Outer Hebredies.



I think I would prefer the Hebrides, but each to her own!


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2017)

How about this one?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> How about this one?


Yes that one is on my list, you have good taste.


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yes that one is on my list, you have good taste.



Can I visit you next year, when you have moved in?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> Can I visit you next year, when you have moved in?


You most certainly can.

No I just need to convince someone that he would love it really


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2017)

If it got too noisy for him in the summer, he could sleep outside.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2017)

Schrodie has been vetted and has had some pain killer and anti biotic injections. The vet said that it was probably caused by a cat bite but it should be alright now as the abscess has burst and is now clean. He spent the morning inside asleep and is now outside playing.
There were 3 Hedgehogs out by the bird feeder a little while ago, 1 went off for a walk and was replaced by another one so 4 in all.
Last night there was a gert big one wandering around when I went out to look for Schrodie.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 374676
> 
> @Fab Foodie moved in with various items I am attempting to clean and restore. This tray is one and I have very delicately applied nitomores to a small corner. It has lifted off a tonne of dirt but at this rate will take me an age to complete.
> 
> Any better ideas?


Isn't that called patina?


----------



## TVC (21 Sep 2017)

User said:


> For the warthog?


He does snore a fair bit, 800 miles is a safe distance.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't that called patina?


No dirt, trust me.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> No dirt, trust me.



If you're selling its patina, if you're buying its dirt, until the seller can convince you its patina


----------



## slowmotion (22 Sep 2017)

The stars are out tonight.
An owl is hooting.
How do the locals cope?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2017)

Morning. There's going to be widespread smug across the country today.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2017)

I liked Pointless yesterday. One of the questions was "Name a famous Golfer?" One of the contestants said John McEnroe. To which Richard tall chappy asked the father to tell his son what was wrong.
The father said . " You can't be serious!"


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I have nothing in my work diary today...


What run out of pages?


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2017)

Suns out this morning and I'm on shopping and chores today, yesterday when I could ride it was raining.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Sep 2017)

Sun's out here as well.Surely it wont last and the usual rain will take over?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Sep 2017)

's out here too: spring has finally sprung (took bloody long enough).

Last weekend, I finally sorted out which of the photos from my recent European Alps and Pyrenees trip I'd use as desktop backgrounds, and now my Linux PC (with 2 monitors side-by-side) is showing various photos from this year's Alps trip and the similar trip from last year, about 1000 photos. I'll never get tired of looking at them.


----------



## postman (22 Sep 2017)

Just got back from a visit to a local garage.Silly fault on our car.It took ten mins ti fix and no charge,so i slipped the lads a fiver for coffee and milk.But it's not that i am posting about.I retired eleven years ago,i have just been in part of the rush hour traffic,sodding heck i could not do that every morning,nose to tail cars allover the place.Glad i don't face that everyday.


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> How about this one?


'Tranquil'...yes, I imagine it would be.


----------



## mybike (22 Sep 2017)

My son just posted "FYI, it was 2 years yesterday since the Ronnie Pickering incident"


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> And it's World Car Free Day today!



I'm chugging along on a 49,000 tonne ship. Wonder how many cars that equates to emissions wise


----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm chugging along on a 49,000 tonne ship. Wonder how many cars that equates to emissions wise


Less than the cars it's carrying I bet.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Less than the cars it's carrying I bet.



Probably, we've 150 lorries too.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2017)

I've just walked through a spider's web, I'd forgotten that it was a no go area. Silly me for sticking to the path.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Actually, probably not. Shipping accounts for a significant proportion of transport CO2 emissions, for example, and that percentage is growing. There's also all the other pollutants produced, particularly because of the fuel type used.
> 
> As this article points out, shipping is the '...elephant in the climate negotiations room'.


I would have thought that flying would contribute quite a bit as well.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Oh it does - but shipping is often overlooked.


He's on a ferry not some massive container ship travelling thousands of miles to bring utter crap over from China to satisfy our consumer driven society or a tanker full of fuel to keep all those tin boxes rolling.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2017)




----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2017)

User said:


> And? How exactly is that relevant? The fuel's the same.


I think you'll find it's not, international ships use a far 'dirtier' form of oil when they're at sea and switch to a cleaner fuel oil when they approach land although the pollutant in the cheap stuff is mainly Sulpher it also produces more CO as it doesn't burn as well.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2017)

User said:


> And? How exactly is that relevant? The fuel's the same.


http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...ipping&usg=AFQjCNHDOwjEqupsVBbkxwJd97YofT-rrw


----------



## raleighnut (22 Sep 2017)

User said:


> The only real difference between Marine Gas Oil and Heavy Fuel Oil is the sulphur content. MGO has half the sulphur level of HFO.
> 
> Sulphur isn't the key issue when it comes to climate change.


Yeah I suppose acid rain isn't that bad after all,


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> How about this one?


Looks detatched, all right.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2017)

I made corn bread.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2017)

I should cut the grass, before some Impala move in.


----------



## Asa Post (22 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I should cut the grass, before some Impala move in.







I'm not childish, I'm childlike. There's a big difference.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sun's out here as well.Surely it wont last and the usual rain will take over?



I was right. It started peeing down about 12.45.


----------



## potsy (22 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I was right. It started peeing down about 12.45.


Started here the second I decided to walk to the shops, luckily a Manc always goes prepared with a rain coat


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Started here the second I decided to walk to the shops, luckily a Manc always goes prepared with a rain coat


I now carry an umbrella like an asthmatic carries their inhaler. Never out without it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Sep 2017)

It's a 136 million quid jackpot on yon Euro millions tonight. I might buy a ticket,though if i won it i wouldn't be too happy, as i'd think why the fark didn't i win this when i was younger and able to enjoy it more.


Maybe i won't bother.


----------



## TVC (22 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I thought you’d all developed gills and webbed feet...


Does that explain the Gallagheresque waddle that they all adopt when walking.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Sep 2017)

I've just had a small bowl of salted peanuts and a small blackcurrant and apple pie, for a snack.


----------



## potsy (22 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Does that explain the Gallagheresque waddle that they all adopt when walking.


No, that's the rickets.


----------



## petek (22 Sep 2017)

Ringworm used to be popular oop north too.


----------



## TVC (22 Sep 2017)

This evening will be very poncy, tasting new and interesting Spanish wines whilst eating paired tapas courses at Delilah deli. A grown up night on the lash.


----------



## TVC (22 Sep 2017)

In other news, does anybody want a cat?


----------



## TVC (22 Sep 2017)

User said:


> For what purpose?


Whatever you like. He will be particularly good if you don't like your neighbours because he is a cocky little bar steward who doesn't give a monkeys where he goes.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Sep 2017)

It's Green Hop Fortnight so we supported our local and what a fantastic array of beer they had on today. However the local Camembert was ripe enough to tear your nasal passages off.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2017)

I cut the lawn and went to Goodwill and a pawn shop, where I looked at at 29" Breezer, then I came home and walked the dogs. Pretty good for my first morning truly back on my feet, but I sense Monday will be difficult, when I return to work. At least it will be cooler, 90F forecast for today. I may get out on the bicycle tomorrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2017)

I hear tractors nearby, I would guess corn and soybeans are now being harvested.My vistas will soon open up.


----------



## Katherine (22 Sep 2017)

@Gravity Aided All healed! Great to hear. Enjoy being active again.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I hear tractors nearby, I would guess corn and soybeans are now being harvested.My vistas will soon open up.


No combines?


----------



## TVC (22 Sep 2017)

Eight wines from Spain and Portugal, and eight courses of excellent Iberian food, met some really nice people and had some very grown up japes.We may have also brought five bottles of rather good plonk back with us.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> No combines?


Yes, and they all make a bumping sound when they turn, I just associate that with fall. They seem to have quit rather early, so they're probably on first cut.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Sep 2017)

I went out down the Thames in the dark, and had a puncture at 8pm near a back road that services a quite smart riverside development near Hammersmith Bridge. Fortunately there was a light a couple of feet off the pavement that marked the entrance to a private gateway, so I went to work. A friendly young guy who said he lived nearby asked me if I needed any help as I pumped up the front tyre after a bit of an epic struggle. I thanked him and told him I was just about sorted.
He came back with his track pump five minutes later as I worrying about a trapped tube, and wished me a good evening.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Sep 2017)

I'm going out for lunch... 

And I'm going to an orchid show. My husband owes me one after killing one whilst I was in hospital.


----------



## summerdays (23 Sep 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm going out for lunch...
> 
> And I'm going to an orchid show. My husband owes me one after killing one whilst I was in hospital.


I visited a friend that I gave an Orchid to a number of years ago yesterday, and she showed me that it's currently got two flower stems, looking very nice (mine that I bought at the same time has long since died from neglect!)


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Sep 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> 's out here too: spring has finally sprung (took bloody long enough).
> 
> Last weekend, I finally sorted out which of the photos from my recent European Alps and Pyrenees trip I'd use as desktop backgrounds, and now my Linux PC (with 2 monitors side-by-side) is showing various photos from this year's Alps trip and the similar trip from last year, about 1000 photos. I'll never get tired of looking at them.


Spring is definitely here: the temperature has just reached about 30° at a bit after 3pm.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Sep 2017)

I just lost power at home for about half a minute. The wind is picking up outside, and Melbourne's temperature just dropped from 29 to 19 in only 30 minutes. Since I'm east of Melbourne, that means the cool change will arrive here in about 30 to 45 minutes or so. So the spring weather is unpredictable, but then Melbourne weather in general is like that.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Sep 2017)

We had 31C in Canberra about an hour ago, fire risk is very high and we've recorded the driest winter on record where I live. There's a definite thunder cloud on the horizon, now advancing rapidly and blocking out the sun. I expect it will have run out of rain by the time it arrives though! (mostly because we need it very badly...)


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Sep 2017)

The cool change got to where I live: the temperature dropped 7.3° in 10 minutes!
[edit] Make that 13° in 1 hour. Now that's a cool change!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Sep 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> The cool change got to where I live: the temperature dropped 7.3° in 10 minutes!


I'm hopeful. It's still 27C at the moment. Then back to 2C by Tuesday morning... 

I'm off to check the rain radar...


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Sep 2017)

Blue skies and warm sunshine here again on the beach. I'm remaining upstairs whilst the decorator slaps on the second cost in the larder and then cooks breakfast. Once I hear cooking being commenced I will arise.

I had a really shoot nights sleep again !!!!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Blue skies and warm sunshine here again on the beach. I'm remaining upstairs whilst the decorator slaps on the second cost in the larder and then cooks breakfast. Once I hear cooking being commenced I will arise.
> 
> I had a really shoot nights sleep again !!!!!


----------



## hopless500 (23 Sep 2017)

Small beer


----------



## raleighnut (23 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 374859
> Small beer


Breakfast ?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I went out down the Thames in the dark, and had a puncture at 8pm near a back road that services a quite smart riverside development near Hammersmith Bridge. Fortunately there was a light a couple of feet off the pavement that marked the entrance to a private gateway, so I went to work. A friendly young guy who said he lived nearby asked me if I needed any help as I pumped up the front tyre after a bit of an epic struggle. I thanked him and told him I was just about sorted.
> He came back with his track pump five minutes later as I worrying about a trapped tube, and wished me a good evening.


It's nice to know that there are still some decent people about.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2017)

A bit of a sting £ 40,000 loan becomes a £ 600, 000 repayment in 20 years.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Breakfast ?


Ha, no, this was last night! Industrial strength coffee for breakfast


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Blue skies and warm sunshine here again on the beach. I'm remaining upstairs whilst the decorator slaps on the second cost in the larder and then cooks breakfast. Once I hear cooking being commenced I will arise.
> 
> I had a really shoot nights sleep again !!!!!


I hope it doesn't cost more than you planned.


----------



## craigwend (23 Sep 2017)

Accy started Yet-Another-Mundane-Thread (YAMT) ...


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2017)

There may be a heatwave later. My daughter has organised a 70 th Birthday party for my brother and the heat given off from all of those candles may drift a bit.
I did it for a workmate once. 45 candles produce a fair bit of heat once lit. We could hardly get near it, the candles melted and almost set light to the cake.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Sep 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm going out for lunch...
> 
> And I'm going to an orchid show. My husband owes me one after killing one whilst I was in hospital.



Orchid pics 

Non of mine have flowers now


----------



## TVC (23 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4968091, member: 9609"]this should may be in a thread titled "Amazing & Surprising News" but since there isn't one.
View attachment 374933

Its the first time in many months I have looked into the world of football - and we're fourth, I will have to get some black'n white tat to hang of my bike and whistle the blaydon races as I pedal along[/QUOTE]
Advice from someone in Leicester, don't make any long term commitments based on their continued success.


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've just walked through a spider's web, I'd forgotten that it was a no go area. Silly me for sticking to the path.



Just lately they've been blocking our front path a lot.


----------



## Katherine (23 Sep 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm going out for lunch...
> 
> And I'm going to an orchid show. My husband owes me one after killing one whilst I was in hospital.



Happy shopping and I hope you have found somewhere that does good chips! 

[QUOTE 4968091, member: 9609"]this should may be in a thread titled "Amazing & Surprising News" but since there isn't one.
View attachment 374933

Its the first time in many months I have looked into the world of football - and we're fourth, I will have to get some black'n white tat to hang of my bike and whistle the blaydon races as I pedal along[/QUOTE]


There is a thread called 
*News too exciting for the 'Mundane News' thread*


Lullabelle said:


> Orchid pics
> 
> Non of mine have flowers now


You remind me I have one to throw away


----------



## potsy (23 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 374859
> Small beer



Is that a young Uncle Albert?


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 374859
> Small beer


Standard size for you and is Paul really smiling or have you stuck that on him?


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Sep 2017)

Katherine said:


> Happy shopping and I hope you have found somewhere that does good chips!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to throw away a couple of mine earlier in the year . I want to buy another but the ones we have seen are all in flower with no buds and won't last very long so I haven't bothered.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Sep 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Orchid pics
> 
> Non of mine have flowers now


All 3 of mine are in bloom. They have been blooming for weeks.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> All 3 of mine are in bloom. They have been blooming for weeks.



My 2 adult plants have now finished but my babies are too young


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> Why throw them away? Put them in the spare room and let them rest and they will flower again and again. They last for years.



Mine had flowered again and again for a good few years but like everything they have a life span and when they are dead they are dead.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Guess where I've been?
> View attachment 334322


Two for you.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Sep 2017)

User said:


> You look like it might previously have tried to escape.


It was more the size and weight of it


----------



## hopless500 (23 Sep 2017)

Last Belgian beer on French soil. Another tiny one...


----------



## hopless500 (23 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Is that a young Uncle Albert?


I fear so.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Standard size for you and is Paul really smiling or have you stuck that on him?


He can do a good Melania in front of a camera.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2017)

Katherine said:


> @Gravity Aided All healed! Great to hear. Enjoy being active again.


We'll see how active, but definitely feeling better, glad my job requires more mental judgement than physical stamina. I get to see three Doctors on Wednesday, but it'll be rainy, so no cycling anyway. I went to the bike co-op this morning, now I'm one of those guys who has to sit in a chair to work on bicycles. But I'm upright. I also am the proud owner of two Kenda Quest 26" touring tires, slightly used, for the Schwinn. I gave away the Schwinn Sidewinder and the Cannondale, as those projects weren't going to complete anytime soon. Both found ready adoption.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Last Belgian beer on French soil. Another tiny one...
> View attachment 375034


What's that shite next to the beer?


----------



## midlife (23 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> What's that shite next to the beer?



An empty bottle of Orangina ?


----------



## hopless500 (23 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> What's that shite next to the beer?


A small glass of shite but it wasn't mine so all is right with the world  it was included for size comparison.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> Is it a smile, or is it trapped wind?


Now there's a thought!!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Two for you.
> View attachment 374990
> 
> View attachment 374991


Where was that?


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Where was that?


Can't you tell?


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2017)

Right, 'm back... 

Normal service resumed. Unexpected delays due to a rather nasty attack of the lurgies.  All mended now thank goodness. 

Sitting here wide awake in need of


----------



## slowmotion (24 Sep 2017)

Here's Scratchy. We went out after breakfast and shouted "Piggy Wiggy". One of them



came charging across the field to say hello. Pigs can't lift their necks up very far so you have to squat down by the fence to engage in eye contact. At that point, they smear the knees of your jeans with muddy snot. Who cares? Absolutely delightful animals.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2017)

Morning. The sun hasn't risen yet and the sky is mainly clear except for a few light clouds.

My brother's birthday day went well with all my family gathered for the meal. I think my brother enjoyed it.

I had a homemade type steak pie, it tasted nice but I not sure if that was the reason why I had a terrible night or if I have a bug as I had to take some Gaviscon which I haven't had to for a long while.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2017)

I don't know why it did but an old advert of Cracker Barrel with James Robertson Justice bellowing at me popped into my head the other day.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Here's Scratchy. We went out after breakfast and shouted "Piggy Wiggy". One of them
> 
> View attachment 375077
> came charging across the field to say hello. Pigs can't lift their necks up very far so you have to squat down by the fence to engage in eye contact. At that point, they smear the knees of your jeans with muddy snot. Who cares? Absolutely delightful animals.


How did he taste?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2017)

I'm starting to lose faith in our local vet's. Schrodie's wound doesn't seem to be getting much better despite taking him back to see them again as it had got bigger, for which they charged us another £30. In garages where I used to work it would be a come back and treated FOC.It seems that with all this pet insurance they are more interested in making money.
He has had his drugs and has returned to his cat box for a nap.


----------



## TVC (24 Sep 2017)

Mornings, back out with the pub bike club this morning after missing last week, looks like my knees will be out too.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Sep 2017)

Cracking day here..must do something , bike or a good walk ,depending on how mrs lon feels


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Sep 2017)

Lovely morning, patio door is open 
May do some gardening later.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Mornings, back out with the pub bike club this morning after missing last week, looks like my knees will be out too.


What without you, or peeking out from under cover?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2017)

It's gone grey here, rain is moving into Cornwall.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2017)

Posh coffee and toast at Upper Stowe


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> View attachment 375135
> 
> 
> I’ve got a new friend


----------



## alicat (24 Sep 2017)

Minor injuries unit have said they don't need to see my elbow again. After a fortnight it is healing nicely.


----------



## potsy (24 Sep 2017)

I gave my knee a quick test yesterday, short walk to the shop.

Not good, looks like another week on the sick


----------



## TVC (24 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> I gave my knee a quick test yesterday, short walk to the kebab shop.
> 
> Not good, looks like another week on the sick


FTFY


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Sep 2017)

I am making pulled pork, to go with red beans and rice for lunch at work.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Sep 2017)

All kebabs at the store looked vile. I shall have to make my own, if I want some. This country needs a good kebab shop, if there is such a thing.


----------



## petek (24 Sep 2017)

Just back in from sea bathing with four spaniels. Sand everywhere, as is usual.
Vac later.


----------



## midlife (24 Sep 2017)

Bought some fishy treats for our food sensitive pooch...






Works out at more than £170 per kilo, blimey!


----------



## GM (24 Sep 2017)

Off to Slowmotion's neck of the woods this evening to see these guys.....


----------



## TVC (24 Sep 2017)

26.2 miles with a stop for a stilton pork pie, back to the pub for a roast beef baguette and lashings of beer. Not a bad Sunday.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2017)

I've just shared my shower! Having got out of my cycle gear I've jumped in the shower and whilst I was in there I turned round to find myself eyeball to eyeball with a large spider hanging on a thread.  it then shot up to the top corner just under the ceiling and out of reach, if it's still there when I clean up tomorrow it'll get evicted


----------



## potsy (24 Sep 2017)

Not sure if this Manc burger counts as poncy or not?


----------



## TVC (24 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Not sure if this Manc burger counts as poncy or not?
> 
> View attachment 375231


Yep, definitely. An unnecessarily ostentatious bun is the height of poncyness.


----------



## srw (24 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Not sure if this Manc burger counts as poncy or not?
> 
> View attachment 375231


Yes. Black bread is poncy bread. And unless that's a mega-stick it's not really a burger, it's a slider. Which is mega-poncy.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Sep 2017)

I'd send that back. It's burned to a crisp.


----------



## TVC (24 Sep 2017)

A friend just did the Velo Birmingham ride, fair enough, but I found out it cost him £78.50 entry fee.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2017)

I'm soaking my pedal bin in the bath.


----------



## tyred (24 Sep 2017)

I'm pondering whether or not cider is a suitable recovery drink after 75 hilly miles in mostly pouring rain.


----------



## TVC (24 Sep 2017)

tyred said:


> I'm pondering whether or not cider is a suitable recovery drink after 75 hilly miles in mostly pouring rain.


Lightweight, nothing less than 7% abv I trust


----------



## tyred (24 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Lightweight, nothing less than 7% abv I trust



Only 5% but it's what is in the fridge.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Not sure if this Manc burger counts as poncy or not?
> 
> View attachment 375231


What's that hideous charcoal stuff?  I prefer bread that looks edible


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2017)

tyred said:


> I'm pondering whether or not cider is a suitable recovery drink after 75 hilly miles in mostly pouring rain.



After a lumpy 71 miles this morning I've settled on a large cold damp glass of Old Crafty Hen, which is going down remarkably well.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> After a lumpy 71 miles this morning I've settled on a large cold damp glass of Old Crafty Hen, which is going down remarkably well.




EDIT the 2nd will go down better


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> EDIT the 2nd will go down better



Unfortunately I only have one left


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> Unfortunately I only have one left


----------



## TVC (24 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> After a lumpy 71 miles this morning I've settled on a large cold damp glass of Old Crafty Hen, which is going down remarkably well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 375293


A much higher abv than @tyred's rubbish


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Where was that?


Another that was there.

View: https://youtu.be/NkthvySWUE4


View: https://youtu.be/wWpwinLto5k


----------



## tyred (24 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A much higher abv than @tyred's rubbish


Yes but mine is made from apples so counts as one of my 5 a day. I always aim to be healthy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> Yes. Black bread is poncy bread. And unless that's a mega-stick it's not really a burger, it's a slider. Which is mega-poncy.


Sliders are mega poncy?




I should tell these guys.




I love when this happens.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> What's that hideous charcoal stuff?  I prefer bread that looks edible


You know, I made a slider with 2 portabello mushroom caps as a bun.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2017)

Took Lexi to the pet service in Ely Cathedral today. Madam had a wonderful time sitting on other people's laps and generally making new fans. She has no shame though, she plonked herself in the middle of the aisle and flashed her tits at everyone LOL... Can only be grateful that she didn't swing a leg up behind her ears and start washing her parts and pieces...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Sep 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm hopeful. It's still 27C at the moment. Then back to 2C by Tuesday morning...
> 
> I'm off to check the rain radar...



It was only meant to drop to 5C overnight. I woke to no fire and below -1C this morning. Several windows had been left open and my husband had accidentally snuffed out the fire instead of stoking it up for the overnight burn last night. With the Australian approach to insulation, that pretty much meant it was warmer outside of the house than in! Brrrrr.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2017)

Beware! There is a lot of surface water about, I just went outside and a lot of my surface is now wet.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2017)

in Coventry this morning


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> in Coventry this morning



Glorious down here....


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sliders are mega poncy?
> View attachment 375301
> 
> I should tell these guys.
> ...


Oh! Is the stick through the middle supposed to hold the whole thing together?


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Glorious down here....
> 
> View attachment 375310
> 
> ...



Can you send that this way?


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> Can you send that this way?


Do you watch,or have you ever watched Coventry City Dave?


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do you watch,or have you ever watched Coventry City Dave?



No, I don't follow football


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> No, I don't follow football


Ok.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2017)

I'm annoyed because my dog was sat there waiting for some food,but when i gave him some food he walked off,not touching it and went back to his bed. I'll now have to put it in the fridge.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> Can you send that this way?


The boat?


----------



## Oxo (25 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> No, I don't follow football


Just answer the question, do you watch Coventry City? Nobody said anything about football.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2017)

Oxo said:


> Just answer the question, do you watch Coventry City? Nobody said anything about football.



I occasionally go down the Butts Park Arena to watch the Rugby but I don't go and watch the football team. And I must get round to going to watch the Wasps at some point.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2017)

I wish Dave'd ask me why i asked that question!


----------



## hopless500 (25 Sep 2017)

Oxo said:


> Just answer the question, do you watch Coventry City? Nobody said anything about football.



I used to have a season ticket.





Having said that, once they moved out of Highfield road and became dismally awful, I gave up on them.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Sep 2017)




----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! Is the stick through the middle supposed to hold the whole thing together?


Ive never actually gotten one with a toothpick or stick, they usually come in a bag, up in Da City. Can only get them frozen down here. But I hear they may come to town.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2017)

I'm having a tea break before doing a bit more grouting. Gwen won't shut up. If unexplained letters appear it will be down to her getting in the way of the screen.
My other little helper Schrodie joined me on the dustbin where I was cleaning off a plastic spreader. He came along to say hello but I think he wanted to climb up onto my shoulder and sit there like a Parrot just like he did yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wish Dave'd ask me why i asked that question!


I want to know why you put the dog in the fridge.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2017)

Because he was a hot dog?
Sorry, I'll get me coat.


----------



## petek (25 Sep 2017)

midlife said:


> Bought some fishy treats for our food sensitive pooch...
> 
> View attachment 375205
> 
> Works out at more than £170 per kilo, blimey!


Our aged Emily Cat can only eat Purina Sensitive these days and Tesco was out of stock last Friday.
Totes disaster because that's the only place we could ever find it.
Tried Amazon upon getting home and found it for just above half the price that Tesco sells it for, ordered four pouches and those arrived Saturday lunchtime. Thank Gods for Amazon Prime.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2017)

Been picking apples and pears.

Is dry here, but overcast.

Parental unit "helped" me by vacuuming the sitting room while I was out, and moved all the TV & aerial cables. I now have no tv at all. Joy... NOT.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I have a yellow sticker bargain
> View attachment 375369


I see what you did there.

I have yellow stickered steak'n'kidney suet pud for tea tonight but the view won't be up to much.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2017)

In other (mundane) news : bored out of my tiny mind.


----------



## petek (25 Sep 2017)

Not long in from a bimble along the promenade.
Stopped off at Ye Olde Admiral Benbow Inn ( highly recommended) on my way back for a zesty drink.
Chatting to a cyclist from Southern California, chap about my age on a MTB doing the Mabs-Skegness circular.
As is often the case when elderly chaps meet, we compared ailments.
Bleddy scary what they have to pay for healthcare over in the States once retired and their employer no longer picks up the bill.
Chap told me he has to pay $75 just to see the doc.
Gods bless our NHS.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2017)

Planning a lovely supper tonight...

Steamed salmon, mashed tatties and steamed veg (sprouting broccoli, french beans, chantenay carrots, followed by an apple & pear sponge pudding and custard. 

Most of this is made with YS ingredients, plus cupboard staples and fruit from the garden. 

I have sort of got my TV signal back. It's watchable, but still some tweaking needed.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2017)

Oooooo, Lexi and I made the local paper!!!  She's doing her party piece of perching on my shoulder. 

http://www.elystandard.co.uk/news/e...-its-annual-service-for-family-pets-1-5209092


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2017)

Who knew that Oxford had a Zebra crossing 






(the Chobe)?


----------



## srw (25 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Oxford is looking dry at the mo
> 
> View attachment 375390


The locals are still looking down on the rest of the world, I see.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Sep 2017)

The lovely people at Sainsburys have sent me 3 free bars of chocolate


----------



## GM (25 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Oxford is looking dry at the mo
> 
> View attachment 375390




Where's that middle one got its head!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> I have yellow stickered steak'n'kidney suet pud for tea tonight but the view won't be up to much.


with Pease pudding!


----------



## Aperitif (25 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Oxford is looking dry at the mo
> 
> View attachment 375390



You're 'avin' a giraffe aren't you?


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Sep 2017)

GM said:


> Where's that middle one got its head!



Some questions are best left unasked.....


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2017)

Aperitif said:


> You're 'avin' a giraffe aren't you?



 There's me thinking it was a zebra.


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2017)

Now that my neighbours have decided not to move house, the daughter has taken her two dogs out of kennels, and brought them "home". One is a pale golden labrador, if "pale gold" is a breed. The other is an ginormous German Shepherd the size of a small pony.  He has long hair and is the colour of a brown bear. 

The dogs had been here a week, before they told me about them, and apparently they do not bark.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Sep 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> The lovely people at Sainsburys have sent me 3 free bars of chocolate



Disappointing chocolate


----------



## potsy (25 Sep 2017)

Blu being his usual stupid self


----------



## hopless500 (25 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> In other (mundane) news : bored out of my tiny mind.


Go and tidy your room


----------



## hopless500 (25 Sep 2017)

Back to work tomorrow


----------



## slowmotion (26 Sep 2017)

The tiniest of spiders, about 1.5 mm in diameter abseiled down from the ceiling, six feet above, and landed on my hand. I tried to put his single rope on the top of the laptop screen. If he can't jumar up it, he'll have to walk halfway round his world to get back home.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Back to work tomorrow


I dunno, everybody was happy to see me, had lots of news. Very nice day at work, made even better by my pulled pork and red beans and rice for lunch. Beautiful, if hot,day.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Sep 2017)

My hero was last seen top right on my screen while searching for his fixed ropes. Plucky little guy.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2017)

Still feeling stuffed after a lovely supper.  Now rounding off the evening with a 

The "Stairs Pudding" was fabby - apples and pears, hence stairs.  Used a bramley, a cox and two pears from the garden, though can't remember the pear variety anymore. I know it's not conference, as the shape's all wrong. These pears are short and fat, a bit like me.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Go and tidy your room


Did that on Sunday.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Sep 2017)

The chooks laid over 90 eggs last week and not all of them are old enough to lay yet. I think spring may have started, just no-one has told the weather this yet.


----------



## GM (26 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Back to work tomorrow




It's not fair, isn't it!.... I'm flying off today where you've just come from.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Sep 2017)

I'm soooo tired, back to sleep for me.


----------



## Katherine (26 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm soooo tired, back to sleep for me.


Night night.


----------



## summerdays (26 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm soooo tired, back to sleep for me.


I was so sleepy yesterday I could barely function, got into bed and slept right through until 5, not stirring for anything!! I still feel tired today but not the complete fog of yesterday!! I hope you manage to get a few useful extra moments of sleep!


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Disappointing chocolate


Taste or quantity?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2017)

It's grey and blah here. I thought the weather peeps said it was going to brighten up yesterday? It remained yeuky all day yesterday.

I did however manage to file the end of a small watch makers screwdriver to make it more pointy so that I could undo a tiny screw in a watch to fit a new battery. Success! It now works, that now makes 3 that are now working.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2017)




----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Sep 2017)

There's a wagon outside,making a whirring noise with something. This is upsetting to my dog, as he keeps gruffing at the noise.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Sep 2017)

The window cleaner's just been.I've informed him that i'll most likely not be here the next time he comes. I don't want him doing them,then finding the place empty, or having a new resident who doesn't want his/her windows cleaning. He thanked me for telling him,then gave me his business card so i can contact him and ask him to do the windows of my new flat.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2017)

Well I've made a right pig's ear of that! I was trying to put some silicone sealer around the bath and the stuff just poured out like water. I looked to see what company made the stuff and it was the same company that made the grout that I couldn't get on with.
Well that is the last time I buy any of their dudprocts!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2017)

Cool weather is finally approaching, last day of 90'sF.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2017)

User said:


> How long have you been working on this bathroom? I think I was clean shaven when you started.


You may have heard of " The Never Ending Story". Well this is the never ending bathroom. Helped on by dudprocts.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2017)

I just wish that the company that I rate so highly would get in touch and ask me if I would recommend their products to anyone, so that I could say. 
" My worst enemies!"


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It's grey and blah here. I thought the weather peeps said it was going to brighten up yesterday? It remained yeuky all day yesterday.
> 
> I did however manage to file the end of a small watch makers screwdriver to make it more pointy so that I could undo a tiny screw in a watch to fit a new battery. Success! It now works, that now makes 3 that are now working.



Very foggy here first thing, but its now turned into a lovely sunny day.


----------



## Threevok (26 Sep 2017)

Contemplating making Enchiladas for dinner, whilst incorporating a large bag of Doritos I have cwtched away from the kids, in the kitchen carousel


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2017)

I have a bone-in pork loin joint sitting in the slow cooker with onions, cider and sage.


----------



## petek (26 Sep 2017)

Breakfast ride out then pruning droopy branches off a conifer. It'll have to go.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4972357, member: 21629"]Our tenant just had moved out, he was such an a55hole.  Peace and silence came back to the house.[/QUOTE]
If that's the tw&t whose mate stole your bikes I'd start chaining up the ones you've still got.


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2017)

I've had the gremlins in today. I got back from yoga this morning, fired up the computer, switched on the sound bar attached to it and a few seconds later it blew the fuse with a loud phut, put in a new fuse and its worked perfectly since. Out the front this afternoon cleaning the inside of the car and suddenly the vac stops, a quick investigation showed the vac was fine, the villain was my extension, a check revealed all fuses and connections were OK, I suspect there's an internal break in the cable somewhere, but as I cobbled the extension together from spare bits about twenty five years ago I recon it don't owe me anything so I might just replace it.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2017)

It is  here, so plans for a  have had to be shelved. Am still recovering from a nasty  and don't want to make myself feel  

Might go and pick some pears later, but in the mean time I am having a  and am  on CC


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2017)

@Reynard - Apart from producing pears, what else does a pear tree "do" if you see what I mean? 

Does it attract bees and other pollinators, do you have to have two? Does it look nice as a tree in its own right. I like baked pears, but not fresh ones, as they are too firm for my liking.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2017)

It's gone grey again. We had some sunshine late morning and afternoon but now it has clouded over.

Dyson has just announced that he is going to make an electric car. I wonder if it will have ground effect?


----------



## Oxo (26 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Blu being his usual stupid self
> 
> View attachment 375415





Illaveago said:


> It's gone grey again. We had some sunshine late morning and afternoon but now it has clouded over.
> 
> Dyson has just announced that he is going to make an electric car. I wonder if it will have ground effect?


If he does I bet he'll clean up.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Sep 2017)

Playing with new toy!







Toastie toes!


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Taste or quantity?



Taste, very bland.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - Apart from producing pears, what else does a pear tree "do" if you see what I mean?
> 
> Does it attract bees and other pollinators, do you have to have two? Does it look nice as a tree in its own right. I like baked pears, but not fresh ones, as they are too firm for my liking.



Well, the blossom always looks lovely, and I do see the bees from the hives in the community orchard on them in the spring. As they are members of the pomace family, they have a lot of similar characteristics to apples. Some varieties IIRC are self fertile, but most, like apples, will need a pollinator companion. You can get trees with two or three varieties grafted onto a rootstock, which helps with that issue. Pears are also more fussy than apples in terms of growing conditions.

I have two trees, but out here in the fens, pears are rather unreliable. That's mostly down to the acidic soil and the cold wind, so it's pot luck as to whether I get a useable crop. They fare far better in the village - I usually get a box from my neighbour's brother, though funnily enough, he has none this year. This year mine reasonable, juicy-ish but not especially sweet. Usually they're rock hard, dry and tasteless. That is, if I have any at all. This lot'll do alright for puddings and pickling though. Pickled pears are wonderful with strong cheese and cold cuts. 

Pears are at their best to eat as a fruit when they become slightly squishy. Shop bought ones are invariably sold woefully underripe to avoid damage as pears do bruise easily. So you will need to keep them at least a week or so in a warm room before they're ready to eat. Do try it - makes the world of difference, though it's definitely a paper towel job.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Sep 2017)

It's been a rather lovely day here. Last day of our few days off.

Much furniture restoring was done and still more to do but it was very enjoyable. My larder is now beautifully shelved after I let @Fab Foodie loose with his circular saw


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's been a rather lovely day here. Last day of our few days off.
> 
> Much furniture restoring was done and still more to do but it was very enjoyable. My larder is now beautifully shelved after I let @Fab Foodie loose with his circular saw


Both coming along nicely!


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2017)

@Reynard - There are cold winds here, sometimes there are warm winds, but in the position that I might put a fruit tree, it will be battling against lazy winds.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - There are cold winds here, sometimes there are warm winds, but in the position that I might put a fruit tree, it will be battling against lazy winds.


Lazy winds as in they don't go around anything......................just straight through.


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Lazy winds as in they don't go around anything......................just straight through.



Yes, there is a lot of them round 'ere.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2017)

In that case @Speicher you might be better off with something that's more reliable than a pear... An apple or a plum, perhaps? My two most reliable croppers are a Victoria plum and a Bramley apple, though admittedly a Bramley isn't suitable for a small space and it's a triploid...


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> No, I don't follow football



I asked because Accrington play Coventry at home in a few weeks time. They haven't played each other in something like 60 years. I noticed both teams are neck and neck.
*As It Stands*
*Team* *P* *GD* *Pts*
1 *Notts County* 10 12 25
2 *Exeter* 10 5 22
3 *Accrington* 10 7 20
4 *Coventry* 10 7 19
5 *Luton* 10 9 18
6 *Stevenage* 10 5 18
7 *Newport* 10 5 18
8 *Wycombe* 10 3 18
9 *Mansfield* 10 3 16
10 *Cambridge* 10 2 16
11 *Swindon* 10 0 16
12 *Lincoln City* 10 1 15
13 *Grimsby* 10 -4 13
14 *Yeovil* 10 -6 12
15 *Barnet* 10 1 11
16 *Cheltenham* 10 -1 11
17 *Carlisle* 10 -2 11
18 *Crewe* 10 -5 11
19 *Crawley* 10 -2 10
20 *Morecambe* 10 -3 10
21 *Colchester* 10 -3 9
22 *Port Vale* 10 -7 5
23 *Chesterfield* 10 -12 5
24 *Forest Green* 10 -15 5


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> In that case @Speicher you might be better off with something that's more reliable than a pear... An apple or a plum, perhaps? My two most reliable croppers are a Victoria plum and a Bramley apple, though admittedly a Bramley isn't suitable for a small space and it's a triploid...




There are four damson trees at the end of my garden. Technically they belong to the farmer who owns the field. They produce a lot of fruit, but the damsons are so bitter, and hard, that they are not really very nice. Some of my neighbours make jam with them, and give me a jar of their jam in return. 

I will look up what triploid means. 

It is not easy to type with a cat leaning heavily against your right arm, is it?


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2017)

Damsons are purely a cooking plum in the same way that a morello cherry is a cooking cherry - just don't try to eat them raw LOL... 

Welcome to the weird sex life of fruit trees - triploid means that it needs two other pollinators from the same group. The group is based on how early / late the tree comes into flower. Jonagold (a good eating apple and reasonably reliable cropper) is also a triploid. If your neighbours have apples or there are crab apple trees in the vicinity, you should be ok.

Yep, cats and typing don't always go very well together


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I asked because Accrington play Coventry at home in a few weeks time. They haven't played each other in something like 60 years. I noticed both teams are neck and neck.
> *As It Stands*
> *Team* *P* *GD* *Pts*
> 1 *Notts County* 10 12 25
> ...



I must admit this means nothing to me


----------



## TVC (26 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> I must admit this means nothing to me


And less to the rest of us. 

Did you know that where I live is only 25 miles from where you live, and both of our towns have football teams that might have played each other. What's the chances of that?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Damsons are purely a cooking plum in the same way that a morello cherry is a cooking cherry - just don't try to eat them raw LOL...


When we lived in the UK we used to have some really old variety of damsons that would literally have the trees bent double to the ground with the volume of fruit they produced. Initially they would also be hard and bitter but by the middle of October they would be really nice and great to eat raw. They would be softer and sweetening up a touch and a handful of two of them at the end of each ride home was great. I used to commute to work by bike, cross country and they were a real treat to come home to. The trees themselves were planted at the end of the 1800s, so pre world war one. They were massive despite being such slow growers.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Sep 2017)

I've just found out that the clocks go forward on Sunday night! 
My 6am get up will suddenly be 7am, so in going to lose an hours sleep.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> *And less to the rest of us. *
> 
> Did you know that where I live is only 25 miles from where you live, and both of our towns have football teams that might have played each other. What's the chances of that?



So why did you feel the urge to comment?


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> When we lived in the UK we used to have some really old variety of damsons that would literally have the trees bent double to the ground with the volume of fruit they produced. Initially they would also be hard and bitter but by the middle of October they would be really nice and great to eat raw. They would be softer and sweetening up a touch and a handful of two of them at the end of each ride home was great. I used to commute to work by bike, cross country and they were a real treat to come home to. The trees themselves were planted at the end of the 1800s, so pre world war one. They were massive despite being such slow growers.



I can only go by the fruit off the damson tree that I have in my garden. Mind, it's a modern variety and was the only one I could get my mitts on as I love damson jam but it's so hard to buy fresh damsons. Waitrose used to have them in at this time of year, but not recently.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Sep 2017)

I have an ornamental pear tree, and in a good year, the foliage is beautiful. This year, not so much.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2017)

It's been a funny old year for fruit... I've had no apricots, greengages or quinces, only six damsons, cherries not worth picking, neither red nor blackcurrants. Even my gooseberries were pretty pants and the mulberries all fell off before they were ripe. The victoria plums - had loads, but they didn't keep and they weren't particularly good.

Got a really decent apple crop however especially my cookers (bramley, granny smith), though the fruit is noticeably more tart than usual. That's not so much of a problem as apples mellow in storage anyways.

Reasonable crop of pears. Not stellar in terms of quality, but still eminently useable. Most years I could sell the damn things to the military for ammunition.

Also, good bounty in the local hedgerows i.e. blackberries, rosehips and filberts. Loads of sloes to be had too.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Sep 2017)

T minus 6 hours until I hit dry land.


----------



## summerdays (27 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> It's been a funny old year for fruit... I've had no apricots, greengages or quinces, only six damsons, cherries not worth picking, neither red nor blackcurrants. Even my gooseberries were pretty pants and the mulberries all fell off before they were ripe. The victoria plums - had loads, but they didn't keep and they weren't particularly good.
> 
> Got a really decent apple crop however especially my cookers (bramley, granny smith), though the fruit is noticeably more tart than usual. That's not so much of a problem as apples mellow in storage anyways.
> 
> ...


I'd say I've had a good fruit year.... not tons of strawberries, but plenty of black currants, red currants and gooseberries, and now the Apple tree is in full swing. I have some in the freezer and a shelf full of jams and jellies. 

Raspberries were probably the one fruit that didn't seem to do well.


----------



## TVC (27 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> T minus 6 hours until I hit dry land.


How long have you got off?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2017)

Morning. It's another grey day here.

Last night after a few years of silence some cats decided to have a bit of a sing song. It must have been a new one as I didn't recognize the tune.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Why not all three at the same time?


Oh that could get confusing.


----------



## Oxo (27 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oh that could get confusing.


In that case best leave the song till later.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> It's been a funny old year for fruit... I've had no apricots, greengages or quinces, only six damsons, cherries not worth picking, neither red nor blackcurrants. Even my gooseberries were pretty pants and the mulberries all fell off before they were ripe. The victoria plums - had loads, but they didn't keep and they weren't particularly good.
> 
> Got a really decent apple crop however especially my cookers (bramley, granny smith), though the fruit is noticeably more tart than usual. That's not so much of a problem as apples mellow in storage anyways.
> 
> ...


Exactly the same here.


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Wein, Austria, or Rapid?



???


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2017)

The local flock of starlings have gathered on the rooftops across the road from us, it looks like a scene from the film The Birds.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> I must admit this means nothing to me


Exeter is at number 2, so it can't be a good thing....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> T minus 6 hours until I hit dry land.


You coming out to play tonight?


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2017)

User said:


> View: https://youtu.be/3DuCIGvsbMA




You've lost me with that one  nice song though.


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2017)

User said:


> You haven't noticed the frequently repeated line
> ?



I've now listened to the song so I'm now with you.


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Good. I can only apologise for the way in which such a small joke got out of hand.



And I'll apologise for still being half asleep and not getting it.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> How long have you got off?



One week. One week at sea one week on land one week at sea......ad infinitum.



User said:


> What's it to be first; wine, women, or song?



Mountain bike. Checking out a route for the weekend.



Fab Foodie said:


> You coming out to play tonight?



I reckon so, weather looks fine. Was gonna ask you the same. See ya later.

Are you in all day? If so and you don't mind can I drive over with both bikes at lunchtime. I've got an off road route to recce if I can leave the road bike with you for the afternoon.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Sep 2017)




----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> The local flock of starlings have gathered on the rooftops across the road from us, it looks like a scene from the film The Birds.


Ah! But they will look a lot further away.


----------



## Threevok (27 Sep 2017)

Sitting here, thinking Smints are not a patch on Uncle Joes, plus you don't get a nice tin to keep bit's and bobs in - for the bike bag


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> I've now listened to the song so I'm now with you.


You're not with the Woolwich then?


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! But they will look a lot further away.



It's common to see that flock on the rooftops in the morning, it's quite a big flock, I think they gather there before they go off to feed somewhere. We're on the outskirts of Coventry here so it's not far for them to go to get out in the countryside


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2017)

The greyness here has a slight tinge of sunshine.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> It's common to see that flock on the rooftops in the morning, it's quite a big flock, I think they gather there before they go off to feed somewhere. We're on the outskirts of Coventry here so it's not far for them to go to got out in the countryside


There were a group of 20 Crows that did a similar thing here last year. They must have been exchanging gossip.


----------



## GM (27 Sep 2017)

Off to a vineyard today ( not Cliff Richards BTW ) could be interesting, WiFi permitting I'll let you know.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Sep 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> One week. One week at sea one week on land one week at sea......ad infinitum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No probs, just here slaving over a hot laptop.....


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2017)

I had to go and help my friend beak into his house, although it was a break out. The door handles turned but the mechanism refused to. The mortice lock was old and worn out but I managed to get a thin hooked tool to move the tennon back and opened the door. He now needs to get a new one the right size.


----------



## Oxo (27 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> No probs, just here slaving over a hot laptop.....


Microchips for lunch?


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2017)

User said:


> What's it to be first; wine, women, or song?



That's easy... Get a ticket to see La Traviata and then one has all three at once.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'd say I've had a good fruit year.... not tons of strawberries, but plenty of black currants, red currants and gooseberries, and now the Apple tree is in full swing. I have some in the freezer and a shelf full of jams and jellies.
> 
> Raspberries were probably the one fruit that didn't seem to do well.



You've had a better year of it than me then. 

I've had to buy stuff to make some of my favourite preserves, but at least the yellow stickers mean it wasn't too much of a hit on the pocket...


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Exactly the same here.



You're not that far away from me, so has to be a regional thing.


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm back home




I still miss the hug smiley.


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2017)

It sounds like growing fruit is rather hiss and mit.

I will stick with buying my fruit and vegetables from the local greengrocer. He labels his produce (yes, yes, including his plums) with their geographical location. So that if you would like to reduce your food miles, that is easy peas y. He sells locally produced jams, cakes and apple juice etc.

You can also buy lovely biscuits, spices and things like crisps and chocolate.

However, he does not sell raspberry Pi or apple phones.


----------



## summerdays (27 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> You've had a better year of it than me then.
> 
> I've had to buy stuff to make some of my favourite preserves, but at least the yellow stickers mean it wasn't too much of a hit on the pocket...


I wonder if it was that I'm in the West Country so wetter, even though I'm sure we've had a drier than normal year.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> I wonder if it was that I'm in the West Country so wetter, even though I'm sure we've had a drier than normal year.



That was part of the problem - it was drier than usual in the spring, and as both Hopless and myself are in East Anglia, which is considerably drier than your neck of the woods... I had a heck of a lot of blossom on everything, but then it was so hot and dry and all the little fruitlets were falling off. And by the time the rain arrived, it was too late to do any good.

I'll have more than enough apples to tide me through the winter though.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> It sounds like growing fruit is rather hiss and mit.
> 
> I will stick with buying my fruit and vegetables from the local greengrocer. He labels his produce (yes, yes, including his plums) with their geographical location. So that if you would like to reduce your food miles, that is easy peas y. He sells locally produced jams, cakes and apple juice etc.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a pretty neat greengrocer, Wol... 

Whatever kind of gardening you do, you have to put up with the vagaries of the weather, but if you choose your varieties and planting spots wisely, you do minimise the risk. And that includes growing dwarf varieties in containers...

And have to say, that home grown fruit tastes so much better than the shop bought equivalent.


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I went shopping for some walking shoes this afternoon.The place i went to was closed. On the pavement in front of the shop was a tenner.





User said:


> Fret not, he will have handed it in at the police station.



Not meaning to drag up any old arguments but just seen this on the GMP FB page and it reminded me of Accy's recent find.

Was quite surprised to see such a short list of what they will take in, wonder if this is a regional thing?



> Should I report found property to the police?
> 
> We will only take found reports for a limited range of items, specifically:
> 
> ...


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2017)

I was just looking at a post about a combined rear light and camera and thought it might be handy if you could play back the video in case you got lost.


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like a pretty neat greengrocer, Wol...
> 
> Whatever kind of gardening you do, you have to put up with the vagaries of the weather, but if you choose your varieties and planting spots wisely, you do minimise the risk. And that includes growing dwarf varieties in containers...
> 
> And have to say, that home grown fruit tastes so much better than the shop bought equivalent.



There are some lovely shops in this market town. Most of them are independent shops, with only a few Franchises. I _may _have mentionned this before: some shops are closed all day on Monday and/or Thursday, and some have a half day closing. On Sundays all, or very nearly all, shops are shut. Tesco Express being one of the exceptions. 

There is a teeny weeny Boots, Express Tesco, and Bolland and Harrett, but that is about it for Franchises.

I am planning to put some low hedging at the end of the garden, but it cannot be more than about three feet tall, or I will miss seeing the magnificent sunsets.


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2017)

Virtue signaller? 

Do you have to work in a wooden box, ten foot above ground level, and pull levers? Who is going to be your Controller?


----------



## petek (27 Sep 2017)

40-mile round trip to our bank today one of the very few setbacks of remote-coastal-hamlet life.
Every cloud etc...
It was market day in Louth so I stocked up on local pies n sausages.


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I am not going to post on any of the threads about driving. I hate driving. I love cycling.
> 
> BTW if this is virtue signalling....then I'm happy to be called a virtue signaller.


I hate driving, and cycling


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2017)

petek said:


> 40-mile round trip to our bank today one of the very few setbacks of remote-coastal-hamlet life.
> Every cloud etc...
> It was market day in Louth so I stocked up on local pies n sausages.



I am sure I could live with that setback. I very rarely need to venture inside a Bank. The last time that I did (because their ATM had eaten my card) I had to wait to see the Bank Supervisor. I did not mind that wait, but I did very much mind that she insisted on doing some Account Review, about personal financial situation, *before *attempting to solve the problem with my card, and my being able to get some cash. Why did she need to know all the minutiae of my account when I have been a customer for about ..... twenty years?


----------



## summerdays (27 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Potsy will be the *SHORT* controller.


FTFY


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2017)

WIMPY!! They are bullying me again


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> I hate driving, and cycling


Yet, you love kebabs.


----------



## midlife (27 Sep 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I've just found out that the clocks go forward on Sunday night!
> My 6am get up will suddenly be 7am, so in going to lose an hours sleep.



I thought they went back. "Spring forward and Fall back" and all that so extra hour in bed ?


----------



## potsy (27 Sep 2017)

midlife said:


> I thought they went back. "Spring forward and Fall back" and all that so extra hour in bed ?


She's in Australia, they do everything backwards


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> There are some lovely shops in this market town. Most of them are independent shops, with only a few Franchises. I _may _have mentionned this before: some shops are closed all day on Monday and/or Thursday, and some have a half day closing. On Sundays all, or very nearly all, shops are shut. Tesco Express being one of the exceptions.
> 
> There is a teeny weeny Boots, Express Tesco, and Bolland and Harrett, but that is about it for Franchises.
> 
> I am planning to put some low hedging at the end of the garden, but it cannot be more than about three feet tall, or I will miss seeing the magnificent sunsets.



Ely has lost a lot of its independents, it's nearly all chains. Most indy shops that are left cater to the tourist types, though there are a couple of reasonable butchers, a good little white goods place, a couple of craft places and cycle shop. For fruit, veg & eggs, you get a lot of people selling stuff by the roadside.

Mmmmm, low hedging... Box, perhaps?


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ely has lost a lot of its independents, it's nearly all chains. Most indy shops that are left cater to the tourist types, though there are a couple of reasonable butchers, a good little white goods place, a couple of craft places and cycle shop. For fruit, veg & eggs, you get a lot of people selling stuff by the roadside.
> 
> Mmmmm, low hedging... Box, perhaps?



I think what makes a difference to this town is that there is a small (or possibly medium-sized) Asda in the centre of town, with a very large surface car park. This means that people can do the boring bulky purchases in Asda, and then support the local shops. For people short of time, Asda sells fruit and veg, but for more unusual items, or with less food miles, there are stalls in the market, or shops on the High Street. 

We have an old-fashioned ironmonger whose prices are very competitive with say, BomeHase. We also have butchers, and baker but sadly no candlemaker. There is a knit and natter/knitting shop, and some crafts shops which run day courses on a Saturday. 

Just a shame then, that we are not nearer to the seaside.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2017)

We've got a Waitrose, Tesco, Sainsbos, Aldi *and* Iceland, all within walking distance of each other. And they are building a giant Lidl as well... When I first came out this way, Ely had a Co-op and a Tesco and that was it - the rest was independent traders in the High Street and on the market place.

There is one baker left in town, but it's s***e. The bread in there is awful.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2017)

Lexi is fast asleep in the laundry bag, cuddling my dirty undercrackers. Goodness knows why... 

Then again, who am I to second guess a cat?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Sep 2017)

midlife said:


> I thought they went back. "Spring forward and Fall back" and all that so extra hour in bed ?



As explained... I'm still in Australia as per my location on avatar and the strange gloss of your day that I post random things like good morning... Which it is this morning because it had finally rained and rained... 



potsy said:


> She's in Australia, they do everything backwards


Including the days of changing the clocks. 
Right now there are 9 hrs between the UK and Australia... 
From Sunday it will be 10 hrs,
Right up until the end of October when the UK falls backward and it will become 11hrs... 

It was even more confusing in spring because we had just 1 week when it was 10 hrs, rather than the 3 weekends (?) it is this time around. 

Confused yet? i am.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Sep 2017)

Morning all. 

The rain dances finally worked and we had 10mm of rain overnight and I'm happier now because my garden had been watered, I can top of the bore water tank from the ground water pump AND the tank water (aka drinking water) has had a top up. This winter had been the driest on record for the area I'm living in and we have had very little rain to refill our water supplies for the summer. 

Off to repeat the series of dances to see if it had any more effect... 

More  needed please.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> WIMPY!! They are bullying me again


Yeah.... and? .........


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> As explained... I'm still in Australia as per my location on avatar and the strange gloss of your day that I post random things like good morning... Which it is this morning because it had finally rained and rained...
> 
> 
> Including the days of changing the clocks.
> ...


Easy enough follow, what's to be confused over?


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2017)

I'm sat here posting here and there as i've just woken up and can't get back to sleep. Just in case anyone who sees this message in the morning is wondering why i'm up at such an hour.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm sat here posting here and there as i've just woken up and can't get back to sleep. Just in case anyone who sees this message in the morning is wondering why i'm up at such an hour.


Nowt wrong with this time of day.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Nowt wrong with this time of day.


Or night.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Or night.


It's AM, not PM. That makes it morning.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2017)

I'm going to have another cup of coffee. I know its not good practice to have caffeine when tying to get back to sleep,but it's that or a pint of beer. As much as i'd like the beer,i don't want to wake up again,wanting a pee.

Coffee and toast coming up!


----------



## summerdays (28 Sep 2017)

I had a hot toddy last night when I couldn't get to sleep. I've now stopped having coffee in the evening at all.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Easy enough follow, what's to be *confused* over?


family, that's what's there to be confused over...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> I had a hot toddy last night when I couldn't get to sleep. I've now stopped having coffee in the evening at all.


My spell on a respiratory and an ng tube had left me caffeine free now for nearly 3 months! I didn't like the taste of the coffee in hospital, couldn't get to the coffee shop of my own violation, so just quit with it completely! I get very confused looks now when I ask for either a hot soya milk (or Almond if they do it) or an adult's bambinco (or whatever it is called!)...


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2017)

Morning. It's the first time for a couple of days that I've actually seen the sky, it has just been grey upwards.

Why is it that the Beeb persist in holding interviews in noisy places? Today they are holding one in a flight stimulator.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> Virtue signaller?
> 
> Do you have to work in a wooden box, ten foot above ground level, and pull levers? Who is going to be your Controller?


I think we know who the controller is ;-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Sep 2017)

It's raining....in Deal. How bizarre.


----------



## summerdays (28 Sep 2017)

I


Fab Foodie said:


> It's raining....in Deal. How bizarre.


i can even see some blue skies here....presumably it will clear soon enough from you


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's raining....in Deal. How bizarre.



Dover too....Sod it then, I'm going to London where it's dry.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> I
> 
> i can even see some blue skies here....presumably it will clear soon enough from you


I hope so, I need to get my lunchtime sunbathe in....


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2017)

It's rained most of the night in Coventry, but its now dried up and looking like it's going to be a nice day.


----------



## potsy (28 Sep 2017)

Hospital waiting rooms are so depressing.

On the plus side I haven't seen Reg yet


----------



## potsy (28 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Are you wearing a gown with no back?


Not yet.


User14044mountain said:


> What about nurse TVC?


No sign yet, lots of nurses, one cockroach and no doctors


----------



## potsy (28 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Best keep an eye on the cockroach.


Do you think it needs watching? 

Too late now anyway, a brave person (not me) caught it


----------



## potsy (28 Sep 2017)

User said:


> NHS hospital?


Bupa


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2017)




----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2017)

That gathering for the Birds film has just taken place. 20 Crows flew around and settled in a large poplar tree.
They have now flown off.
The clouds are now gathering.


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Not meaning to drag up any old arguments but just seen this on the GMP FB page and it reminded me of Accy's recent find.
> 
> Was quite surprised to see such a short list of what they will take in, wonder if this is a regional thing?



Seems the police are doing less and less, and then you have to find somewhere where they'll accept the item! I wonder why only non EU passports tho'


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I was just looking at a post about a combined rear light and camera and thought it might be handy if you could play back the video in case you got lost.



There was a poster up in Aldi saying they'd have them.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2017)

Is that the time?


----------



## potsy (28 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Is that the time?


No.


----------



## potsy (28 Sep 2017)

Home, brief stop off first to see Blu.

I know hoppy gets upset if I don't give him a hug from her


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> No.


Thanks I was getting worried!


----------



## petek (28 Sep 2017)

4-Spaniel dog picket here.
"What do we want?"
WALKIES
"When do we want it?"
NOW
It is raining.


----------



## potsy (28 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks I was getting worried!


That's ok, I just spent nearly two hours watching the clock so am very time savvy at the moment


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> family, that's what's there to be confused over...


You've not lost the hour yet!


----------



## petek (28 Sep 2017)

LOL
Weather's fault for raining.
Due to brighten up soon according to weather forecast.
It's a rare day when we don't manage at least one beach walk.


----------



## Katherine (28 Sep 2017)

Warning : I'm about to mention the C word. Look away now! 


The children have been designing _Christmas cards(_ to flog to their parents) to raise funds for the school. A bit weird talking about Christmas trees and snowmen in September!!


----------



## Speicher (28 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It's the first time for a couple of days that I've actually seen the sky, it has just been grey upwards.
> 
> Why is it that the Beeb persist in holding interviews in noisy places? Today they are holding one in a flight stimulator.



Why do they do interviews in a helicopter? You cannot see the land below because of someone's physog in the way, and you cannot hear what they are saying. 
Very informative I'm sure.


----------



## potsy (28 Sep 2017)

Katherine said:


> Warning : I'm about to mention the C word. Look away now!
> 
> 
> The children have been designing _Christmas cards(_ to flog to their parents) to raise funds for the school. A bit weird talking about Christmas trees and snowmen in September!!


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2017)

Katherine said:


> Warning : I'm about to mention the C word. Look away now!
> 
> 
> The children have been designing _Christmas cards(_ to flog to their parents) to raise funds for the school. A bit weird talking about Christmas trees and snowmen in September!!


Heard "White Christmas" being assassinated the other day. 
New card shop has Valentines cards on display/sale & 2019 calendars!


----------



## Speicher (28 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I think we know who the controller is ;-)


----------



## srw (28 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> flight stimulator








?


----------



## petek (28 Sep 2017)

For some weeks past MrsP and her WI chums have been assembling 50p Christmas Tree baubles for sale on their stall at the Christmas Lights switch on event on December 6th.
To sit at our dining room table currently begets cardigan sleeves festooned with glitter.


----------



## potsy (28 Sep 2017)

Inspired by Accy, I found my walking boots the other day.

Car wash was long overdue so I wore them to keep my tootsies dry.. Not sure it worked.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Sep 2017)

It's gone from rain to sunbathing weather here :-)


----------



## GM (28 Sep 2017)

Speaking of sun bathing, we've just come back from the beach to cool down over lunch. Next siesta or pool, decisions decisions.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's gone from rain to sunbathing weather here :-)


Similar here in sunny Leicester.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Similar here in sunny Leicester.



Posted too soon, we now have a dirty great big black cloud overhead.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Similar here in sunny Leicester.


You've had rain?


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> You've had rain?


Aye persisting it down earlier, just ben out 'undrowning' some of the Fuschias that are in decorative pots with no drainage.


----------



## petek (28 Sep 2017)

Sunny now.
Dogs walked and all asleep, MrsP down at the hairdressers.
Peace reigns.
Big shop tomorrow.
How I ever found the time to go out to work..


----------



## Speicher (28 Sep 2017)

Does anyone on here do composting?

For some reason, things that I think might compost, in reality they do not. Potato peelings being one such item. Are they treated with too many chemicals/preservatives in the growing process? I stir my compost every two or three days, and the potato peelings do not seem to change.

I leave the compost bin (a very large wooden one) open to the elements and stir it regularly.


----------



## petek (28 Sep 2017)

Tried composting potato peelings at my old allotment.
They just grew potato plants, really quickly. Possibly the warmth.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2017)

Warwickshire's lanes were a bit muddy this morning, I think I may have to clean my bike at some point.


----------



## summerdays (28 Sep 2017)

We stick lots of stuff in the compost bins... we have a couple... the current one is full to the brim with lots of worms around! I do put potato skins in and grass, sawdust ... all sorts (not cooked food, meat, orange peel etc).


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> I have an enclosed Green Johanna compost bin that I got from the council. Everything you put in it disappears, to the extent that in three years I have never taken any compost out of it. It is chock full of worms though, and I don't know how they got in there.


I have exackerly the same in Abingdon. However, too many potato peelings make it very acidic (lactic fermentation probably) and it's not good for the worms, so add with care. Other than that, it digests slower in the winter than in the summer, but it rarely fills to the brim and we rarely remove any compost to keep the level down. It's worm heaven in there....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> Warwickshire's lanes were a bit muddy this morning, I think I may have to clean my bike at some point.
> 
> View attachment 375889


Looks clean to me....


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Sep 2017)

Katherine said:


> Warning : I'm about to mention the C word. Look away now!





Katherine said:


> Christmas



Do the honorable thing Katherine.

Self imposed ban until 2018.


----------



## Speicher (28 Sep 2017)

petek said:


> Tried composting potato peelings at my old allotment.
> They just grew potato plants, really quickly. Possibly the warmth.



Yes, chunks of tatoes do that, so I have stopped adding those.


----------



## petek (28 Sep 2017)

Any peelings with an eye in can grow a new plant.
My Nan used to get some lovely spuds from compost peelings.


----------



## Speicher (28 Sep 2017)

User said:


> I entrust composting to the council. The greater volume means that the compost gets hotter and more effective.



This is a large wooden bin about five foot by four feet and four feet tall. I have heavy clay soil in the garden, and adding compost makes a huge difference. I agree that commercial composting involves higher temperatures, but for garden plant cuttings, grass etc, my compost bin seems to work well. Also I enjoy the process of composting. Possibly I am stirring it too often. I agree that it is time-consuming.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2017)

I see that the cynical aviation awfulthority may gum bryai


Speicher said:


> Does anyone on here do composting?
> 
> For some reason, things that I think might compost, in reality they do not. Potato peelings being one such item. Are they treated with too many chemicals/preservatives in the growing process? I stir my compost every two or three days, and the potato peelings do not seem to change.
> 
> I leave the compost bin (a very large wooden one) open to the elements and stir it regularly.


I just asked " She Who Must Be Obeyed" and she said that we put potato peelings and they rot away. Do you put a layer of soil over the top?
Slow worms and mice love it in there. My wife also said that the compost is layered, alternating between compost and earth allowing the bacteria from the soil to break down the stuff.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> This is a large wooden bin about five foot by four feet and four feet tall. I have heavy clay soil in the garden, and adding compost makes a huge difference. I agree that commercial composting involves higher temperatures, but for garden plant cuttings, grass etc, my compost bin seems to work well. Also I enjoy the process of composting. Possibly I am stirring it too often. I agree that it is time-consuming.


You are not making a cake are you?


----------



## Speicher (28 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I just asked " She Who Must Be Obeyed" and she said that we put potato peelings and they rot away. Do you put a layer of soil over the top?
> Slow worms and mice love it in there. My wife also said that the compost is layered, alternating between compost and earth allowing the bacteria from the soil to break down the stuff.



Yes, I put an occasional thin layer of soil on the compost. 

I have had slow worms in the bottom of the compost bin, but not mice to my knowledge.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2017)

I am following BATE Borisov v Arsenal over the interwebs. Arsenal are leading 3-1 after half an hour.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2017)

Picked up a pint of double cream on YS in the Co-op this afternoon. Will be making another batch of butter.

Took the first cake from the batch I made the other week out of the freezer yesterday. It's soooooo goooooood!


----------



## midlife (28 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Tomorrow’s lunch is sorted - bean and barley soup. A portion is 2-3 of your 5 a day.
> 
> Just got to sort the Bircher for breakfast...



Lunch today was a crisp sarnie, I was torn between plain and prawn cocktail.......so went for cheese and onion


----------



## hopless500 (28 Sep 2017)

Cabbage soup... with an addition of mushrooms and crayfish tails


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2017)

Faggots in gravy, mash & buttered cabbage here tonight. 

Had some lovely gravy left over from the pork I cooked the other day, which was a perfect excuse to take a pack of faggots out of the freezer. They're simmering away in the gravy as we speak.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Faggots in gravy, mash & buttered cabbage here tonight.
> 
> Had some lovely gravy left over from the pork I cooked the other day, which was a perfect excuse to take a pack of faggots out of the freezer. They're simmering away in the gravy as we speak.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Sep 2017)

Ham and mushroom tagliatelle with double cream and brandy. :-)
Cheese and water biscuits with an award winning CdR afters.
Life is good :-)


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2017)

I have eaten too much. 

Though I might squeeze in the 17p portuguese custard tart that I picked up in the Co-op earlier...


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have eaten too much.
> *
> Though I might squeeze in the 17p portuguese custard tart that I picked up in the Co-op earlier...*


Resist you must!


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Resist you must!



Resistance is futile when it comes to portuguese custard tarts...  It is about to be assimilated together with a


----------



## summerdays (28 Sep 2017)

Just came home from Pilates to discover my daughter had called in and made my dinner using the meatballs I'd defrosted - very nice both the meal and the treat of having it ready when I got home


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Sep 2017)

Trains chuffed up. Again.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2017)

I found the charger for the 3M Dustmaster positive pressure dust mask. I'm ecstatic, but I've no doubt that @MacB will accuse me of some appalling sexual deviancy.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Resistance is futile when it comes to portuguese custard tarts...  It is about to be assimilated together with a



TVC is a fan but I find they are all pastry and little filling which makes them disappointing.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I found the charger for the 3M Dustmaster positive pressure dust mask. I'm ecstatic, but I've no doubt that @MacB will accuse me of some appalling sexual deviancy.
> 
> View attachment 375980


I've a spare multi charger, charges eight at a time, lying around.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> I've a spare multi charger, charges eight at a time, lying around.


The one I found is just a single charger. A replacement would cost £76. You could buy something that did the job for under a tenner, but it wouldn't "comply". Such is the world of Health and Safety.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> TVC is a fan but I find they are all pastry and little filling which makes them disappointing.



The ones from the Co-op are really nice. They're normally 68p each, hence I always avail when they're on YS... 

Not had any from anywhere else, so can't say how they compare to others out there.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> The one I found is just a single charger. A replacement would cost £76. You could buy something that did the job for under a tenner, but it wouldn't "comply". Such is the world of Health and Safety.


Keeping the single charger. Still the odd three pin plug?


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2017)

classic33 said:


> Keeping the single charger. Still the odd three pin plug?


That's the one!

*WARNING: VIEWER DISCRETION ADVISED*


----------



## StuAff (28 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4975678, member: 21629"]There's no "C" letter in word "Xmas".[/QUOTE]
There should be......

At least I'll have some splendid Saturday nights to look forward to in December


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> That's the one!
> 
> *WARNING: VIEWER DISCRETION ADVISED*
> View attachment 375985


Got £150 for the other multi charger. Maybe I should have asked for more.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2017)

I appear to have a minor case of the sniffles.  when our son visited about three weeks ago he had the sniffles, I haven't been very bright since, now I know he had passed it on. When I took My Good Lady to the hospital to visit her daughter tonight I had to stay in the cafe whilst she went up onto the ward, I wasn't impressed


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You are not making a cake are you?


Ever heard of lasagna gardening?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> This is a large wooden bin about five foot by four feet and four feet tall. I have heavy clay soil in the garden, and adding compost makes a huge difference. I agree that commercial composting involves higher temperatures, but for garden plant cuttings, grass etc, my compost bin seems to work well. Also I enjoy the process of composting. Possibly I am stirring it too often. I agree that it is time-consuming.


Mine's in a barrel, easier to stir that way.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Sep 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Trains chuffed up. Again.


They used to do that more often.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMfqSMKoiiM
Belpaire firebox, as per the Pennsylvania Railroad, here in the States.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Sep 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> TVC is a fan but I find they are all pastry and little filling which makes them disappointing.


You're not trying the right ones then. My most recent ones in Belgium and Portugal were divine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Sep 2017)

My recent ones from the Aldi were nice.


----------



## TVC (28 Sep 2017)

hopless500 said:


> You're not trying the right ones then. My most recent ones in Belgium and Portugal were divine.


The ones from Delilah Deli are particularly good, they add blueberries, and cocaine I think, they are very addictive.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mine's in a barrel, easier to stir that way.


We have one that is four feet tall and 20" diameter. It's really quite hard to stir. Apparently, aerating compost is quite important. Anyway, we just chuck stuff in and let it do its thing.


----------



## TVC (28 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> That's the one!
> 
> *WARNING: VIEWER DISCRETION ADVISED*
> View attachment 375985


Oh I say, proper old school, I think a company I worked for made them, it looks a bit familiar


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh I say, proper old school, I think a company I worked for made them, it looks a bit familiar


Mine was bought in 1999 together with the headtop and blower unit. Having found the power supply, it's being charged up overnight for a prolonged session of brick grinding in our loft tomorrow. I'm looking forward to seeing how it works again.


----------



## TVC (29 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Mine was bought in 1999 together with the headtop and blower unit. Having found the power supply, it's being charged up overnight for a prolonged session of brick grinding in our loft tomorrow. I'm looking forward to seeing how it works again.


Possible then, my time with them was in the late '80s. Designs hardly changed for decades until switch mode power supplies came in and killed the market.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Sep 2017)

I made a batch of fennel seed and chilli cookies tonight (and I'm looking forward to some ghost whispering).


----------



## raleighnut (29 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> I have an enclosed Green Johanna compost bin that I got from the council. Everything you put in it disappears, to the extent that in three years I have never taken any compost out of it. It is chock full of worms though, and I don't know how they got in there.


Ours too.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2017)

Morning. Schrodie came in and showed me that it was wet outside, he brought some in with him.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Schrodie came in and showed me that it was wet outside, he brought some in with him.


One of Kizzy's favourite tricks, another one (which she's currently enjoying) is chomping on my ankle just to let me know she's there.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> I appear to have a minor case of the sniffles.  when our son visited about three weeks ago he had the sniffles, I haven't been very bright since, now I know he had passed it on. When I took My Good Lady to the hospital to visit her daughter tonight I had to stay in the cafe whilst she went up onto the ward, I wasn't impressed


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> I appear to have a minor case of the sniffles.  when our son visited about three weeks ago he had the sniffles, I haven't been very bright since, now I know he had passed it on. When I took My Good Lady to the hospital to visit her daughter tonight I had to stay in the cafe whilst she went up onto the ward, I wasn't impressed


Not fair! Get better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2017)

I think I'm having a my grain. No pain to begin with just the TV picture went funny. Now I have a headache developing.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Sep 2017)




----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> This is a large wooden bin about five foot by four feet and four feet tall. I have heavy clay soil in the garden, and adding compost makes a huge difference. I agree that commercial composting involves higher temperatures, but for garden plant cuttings, grass etc, my compost bin seems to work well. Also I enjoy the process of composting. Possibly I am stirring it too often. I agree that it is time-consuming.



Both the lack of a lid and stirring will reduce the temperature at the centre.


----------



## srw (29 Sep 2017)

Today is my last day with my employer of the last 21 years. On Tuesday we're going on holiday to Sicily. When we get back I'll start working out what I want to do next.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2017)

Cotswold Airport have got a 1940 open day thingy tomorrow. I was hoping to pop along.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> I appear to have a minor case of the sniffles.  when our son visited about three weeks ago he had the sniffles, I haven't been very bright since, now I know he had passed it on. When I took My Good Lady to the hospital to visit her daughter tonight I had to stay in the cafe whilst she went up onto the ward, I wasn't impressed



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2017)

I have found my mandolin.

Therefore I can now make my pickled ginger.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Not sweet music?



Culinary music 

I am lousy at other forms of music. The cats run away when I try to sing.


----------



## screenman (29 Sep 2017)

Life is great.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2017)

Cor blimey, the ginger I bought on Ridley market packs a right old wallop...


----------



## Speicher (29 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Cotswold Airport have got a 1940 open day thingy tomorrow. I was hoping to pop along.



Cotswold Airport, is that Staverton, or somewhere else?


----------



## petek (29 Sep 2017)

Well every cloud has a silver lining. MrsP came back from Docs with a prescription that we can only get filled in Boots. I schlep off to Skegness Boots , a 20-mile round trip. Get scrip filled and , coming out; notice Greenwoods opposite has a closing down sale. Picked meself up a new suit, fits like a glove and marked at 60% off on the label but then they took me another 10% off at the till. Apparently Greenwoods have gone bust and is in receivership.
Woo Hoo.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2017)

I've been doing some research and I may have discovered what my frame is.


----------



## Speicher (29 Sep 2017)

I have done some research this week on my family tree. It wasn't easy, but I like the result. You might like to see it.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2017)

Things seem to be making some sense now the stamped letter "F" on the bottom bracket would signify a year of manufacture 1956. The lack of a frame number on the fork could be due to the fact that it was painted on.


----------



## Katherine (29 Sep 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have done some research this week on my family tree. It wasn't easy, but I like the result. You might like to see it.
> 
> View attachment 376097




They're gorgeous.
Our topic in Nursery for the next 2 weeks is owls. We have been enjoying the story of the Owl Babies and next Tuesday we have a visitor bringing her owls to the classroom. Really looking forward to seeing the children's reactions. The lady is so good with the children.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Sep 2017)

I went out for a ride this evening. Coming down the High Street, I got a tantalising whiff of curry, followed twenty seconds later by a blast of patchouli. Barnes seemed pretty close to paradise.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2017)

I'm sorry but I don't like the smell of curry.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2017)

Yellow sticker hunting this evening. Co-op was good, Tesco a bit crummy, but the fridge is now reasonably well stocked.

Finally lost my rag with the very grabby regular in Tesco after she snatched a bunch of flowers clean out of my hands.  Have to admit the language I directed at her was less than ladylike. 

It was the only cat-safe bunch as all the others had lillies in them.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I'm sorry but I don't like the smell of curry.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 376166


That the start of your next one?


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I went out for a ride this evening. Coming down the High Street, I got a tantalising whiff of curry, followed twenty seconds later by a blast of patchouli. Barnes seemed pretty close to paradise.


Mmmmm curry AND patchouli....


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2017)

Morning. It looked dark outside a little while ago when I made the hot drinks. I'm now off to make some more.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I'm sorry but I don't like the smell of curry.



Nor me, I don't like curry full stop.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2017)

This mornings earworm

And you read your Emily Dickinson 
And I my Robert Frost 
And we note our place with bookmarkers 
That measure what we've lost 

Why I should wake up with that song in my head I've no idea, I haven't heard it for years.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Sep 2017)

I'll be getting out of bed 1 hour earlier tomorrow.  It will be the same clock time, though. Yes, it's that time of year again: daylight savings starts in the state of Victoria, Australia, so I'll be 10 hours ahead of you. At least, until you lot end daylight savings, and then I'll be 11 hours ahead of you.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2017)

That chap was such a gloom merchant, he was so full of optimism!


----------



## postman (30 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I'm sorry but I don't like the smell of curry.




One ex Prime Minister did.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2017)

The weather is clearly grey here.


----------



## rikki (30 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The weather is clearly grey here.


Is it clear or is it grey?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2017)

rikki said:


> Is it clear or is it grey?


Yes I can see that. Am I making it clear?


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I went out for a ride this evening. Coming down the High Street, I got a tantalising whiff of curry, followed twenty seconds later by a blast of patchouli. Barnes seemed pretty close to paradise.



That's not what I've heard.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2017)

I'm still lurgyfied, the good news is my nose has stopped running like someones turned a tap on, the bad news is my eyes are running like my nose was.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2017)

rikki said:


> Is it clear or is it grey?


A clear grey.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> This mornings earworm
> 
> And you read your Emily Dickinson
> And I my Robert Frost
> ...


What is it?


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Sep 2017)

Mmmmm


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Simon & Garfunkel... The Dangling Conversation.


Don't know that one.


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mmmmm
> 
> View attachment 376206


I had a weird dream where I went to visit a friend, and I didn't bother locking my bike, though I also didn't realise that at was 3AM when I visited.... luckily she and her child were up and no one nicked my bike.... until the morning then whilst I was looking someone dragged an oranfpge and blue brompton from under a tarpaulin and asked if it was mine.... I said NO 

I still want one!but recently there have been higher priorities...according to Mr Summerdays (leaking roof is more important ).


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Don't know that one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mmmmm
> 
> View attachment 376206


Not in for the recall?


----------



## midlife (30 Sep 2017)

Grilled sliced Pek butty for lunch, not cordon bleu but a step up from the crisp sarnie earlier on in the week.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2017)

midlife said:


> Grilled sliced Pek butty for lunch, not cordon bleu but a step up from the crisp sarnie earlier on in the week.



Has that stuff got any better since the commies in Polska went tits up? Shows how long it is since I've eaten any...


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2017)

It's a lovely sunny day here.

Got a bolognese simmering away in the crock pot for tonight's pasta bake. Just need to fry up and add the mushrooms I bought on YS last night, and I have some olives and mozzarella to use up as well.

Finally got my apples in appropriate storage after picking up some cardboard veg grates in Tesco last night.

And the rest of the shopping has been put away.

I might go for a ride later if I'm in the mood.


----------



## midlife (30 Sep 2017)

Reynard said:


> Has that stuff got any better since the commies in Polska went tits up? Shows how long it is since I've eaten any...



I got it from the local garage while getting diesel as it was on special offer.

The answer to your question is "no"; it hasn't got any better and if anything is even more slimey ! Was cheap though


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not in for the recall?


His isn't but mine is. Got to take it in next week.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2017)

midlife said:


> I got it from the local garage while getting diesel as it was on special offer.
> 
> The answer to your question is "no"; it hasn't got any better and if anything is even more slimey ! Was cheap though



In that case, I'll probably pass getting a can for old time's sake...


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Sep 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not in for the recall?


Not checked yet...


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Sep 2017)

Just had a Spitfire fly across the Kent sky...magic. :-)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Sep 2017)

Sigh


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2017)

It's


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> It's


Not here  .. ok it is grey and it will probably start soon ...


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2017)

The sun seems to have done a runner here...


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2017)

I'm sat here wondering how old Mrs Honeyman's baby will be now?





I'd say 51.


----------



## petek (30 Sep 2017)

To the village market after breakfast.
Boston New Potatoes are finished now but the veg chap had some Norfolk new.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just had a Spitfire fly across the Kent sky...magic. :-)



Been out a lot in September.


----------



## gbb (30 Sep 2017)




----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm still lurgyfied, the good news is my nose has stopped running like someones turned a tap on, the bad news is my eyes are running like my nose was.


I hope you get better soon.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you get better soon.



I'm still a bit rough but a lot better than this morning, when we go up the hospital to see my step daughter tonight I may be able to go up the ward and see her, the last two nights I've taken my Good Lady up and gone in the resturant whilst she was up the ward.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2017)

I went over to my brother's this afternoon as there was a baby shower thingy going on. I thought it would be good to take the cat's advice and stay clear.

My brother was complaining that his internet was very slow. He is with the Post Office.

I said that it's nice to see that they still deliver some things by hand.


----------



## midlife (30 Sep 2017)

gbb said:


> View attachment 376279
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 376281



You bought an empty tub of yogurt? Take it back to the shop


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2017)

Saturday night curry ordered


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Sep 2017)

I now have a new hip!!!


----------



## midlife (30 Sep 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I now have a new hip!!!



Hip , hip , hurray!!

Hope it all went well and all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Sep 2017)

midlife said:


> Hip , hip , hurray!!
> 
> Hope it all went well and all the best for a speedy recovery.


Thank you.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2017)

My bike ride this afternoon resulted in the acquisition of around two stones of freshly-dug Maris Piper potatoes for absolutely zip.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I now have a new hip!!!



Yay, hope you mend quickly xxx


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Sep 2017)

User said:


> Did you not change the bottom bracket when you changed the chain set?


I don't recall :-(


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Sep 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Mine's booked in at Warlands on Weds.


Good bunch!


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I now have a new hip!!!



My best wishes for a speedy recovery and many years service from the new hip.


----------



## midlife (30 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Saturday night curry ordered



Saturday night curry eaten


----------



## ianrauk (30 Sep 2017)




----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Sep 2017)

Thank you all for your best wishes. 

I'm a bit doubtful for Tuesday's T.T. !!


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I now have a new hip!!!


So has my friend.... she's hobbling around like a little old lady but was given permission to start using a static exercise bike this week!


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Sep 2017)

User said:


> It would be embarrassing to fetch it back under the recall, only to be told that you had in fact changed it already yourself. The fag one has a black plastic ring that sits proud of the shell with a notched profile.
> View attachment 376303


That's the one!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Sep 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I now have a new hip!!!


Congratulations, and many long years of service from the new hip. Get well soon!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Sep 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> That's the one!


Long drawn out apology here.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6NLU6vDXZI


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Sep 2017)

What a glorious day it's been on the beach, its as still as a millpond outside and the patio doors are open. That's to cool us down after one of @Fab Foodie Thai Green curries 

@potsy how are you coping now with 4 women mods on here?


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2017)

Lovely supper here chez Casa Reynard tonight; bolognese pasta bake (with added mushrooms and olives) topped with extra mature cheddar, parmigiano and mozzarella. 

The world is a good place right now, and there's even a slice of new york cheesecake for afters. 

Oh yellow stickers, I do so loooooooove youuuuuuu!


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @potsy how are you coping now with 4 women mods on here?


4?

Summers 
You
Reg?
???


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> 4?
> 
> Summers
> You
> ...


Detecting is not your forte then ?


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Detecting is not your forte then ?


I detect a note of sarcasm in your reply


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2017)

Ok so I see my mate Katherine is one, who's the other?


----------



## Katherine (30 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Ok so I see my mate Katherine is one, who's the other?


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> Ok so I see my mate Katherine is one, who's the other?


It's ok, I've just worked it out 

I may be in trouble


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> It's ok, I've just worked it out
> 
> I may be in trouble


You were always in trouble anyway


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> You were always in trouble anyway


How do you get to be a mod, they seem to be letting anybody in lately


----------



## summerdays (30 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> How do you get to be a mod, they seem to be letting anybody in lately


Well first off .... you have to ride a bike REGULARLY....


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> Well first off .... you have to ride a bike REGULARLY....


----------



## Katherine (30 Sep 2017)

summerdays said:


> Well first off .... you have to ride a bike REGULARLY....


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> It's ok, I've just worked it out
> 
> I may be in trouble


You had better be on your BESTEST behaviour now


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


> How do you get to be a mod, they seem to be letting anybody in lately


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/how-are-moderators-selected.213525/


----------



## Speicher (30 Sep 2017)

Hello @potsy


----------



## potsy (30 Sep 2017)




----------



## Speicher (30 Sep 2017)

potsy said:


>



Make sure you keep the biskit tin topped up!


----------



## Speicher (30 Sep 2017)

My favourite biscuits are Huntley and Palmer's Custard Creams and/or McVitie's Dark Chocolate Suggestives.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I now have a new hip!!!


I hope it heals well and you get better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2017)

I'm sort of awake.

Really daft dream which I haven't fully recovered from.


----------



## midlife (1 Oct 2017)

No internet---using data. thank you BT


----------



## summerdays (1 Oct 2017)

I was expecting the weather to be worse than this today .... it's still dry - ok grey but not a wash out!!!


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Oct 2017)

It was a bit drizzly this morning but ok now, dull and cool but no major weather issue. Lounge window is open.


----------



## Speicher (1 Oct 2017)

I have a furry hot water bottle at my side, keeping my legs warm. It also keeps getting tangling up with the mouse.


----------



## petek (1 Oct 2017)

Chilly and drizzly here since breakfast time. Very wet dog walkies as all four opted to sea bathe this morning so we now have a nice damp-dog fug about the place. Not a bike riding day thus far but still has time to clear up.
Failing that I'll catch up on some reading.
Stir fry for tea. Sweet chilli chicken n mushroom noodles.
Yum.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Oct 2017)

Serviced the boiler this morning.
Drained the whole system and added new inhibitor.
New thermistor as it was kettleing.
Replaced a perished pipe on the fan and gave it a good clean out.
Its lovely and quiet again, it was sounding awful.
It is about 17 yr old and a cheap boiler at that Halstead finest gold...i know
Ive just about replaced everything over the years, and some things 3-4 times.
But its reliable


----------



## srw (1 Oct 2017)

Ziggy is after me on LinkedIn.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Oct 2017)

Ironing has been done, a full bag of shedding is ready for Tuesday bin day,


----------



## alicat (1 Oct 2017)

> Ironing has been done, a full bag of shedding is ready for Tuesday bin day,



Oh dear, didn't the ironing go too well?


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Oct 2017)

Mmmm Leon's open Korean Chicken Burger....
The delights of Heathrow T2.






#livingthedream


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2017)

A plumpitty / duvet day here chez Casa Reynard.

Sitting here in my onesie watching the BTCC meet from Brands. Watched the Malaysian GP earlier, listened to Arsenal v Brighton on the radio and watched the Prix de L'Arc de Triomphe.

Don't need to cook tonight as I have the rest of the pasta bake.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Oct 2017)

Bsb Assen atm, and its Not raining!!!!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2017)

How to do a break fall?

Just tried doing that BBC How to Stay Young get up off the floor from a cross legged sitting position without using your hands.
I managed to do it once just. The second attempt launched me across the floor.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> How to do a break fall?
> 
> Just tried doing that BBC How to Stay Young get up off the floor from a cross legged sitting position without using your hands.
> I managed to do it once just. The second attempt launched me across the floor.


Easy enough, legs act like a scissor lift to get you up.


----------



## petek (1 Oct 2017)

I can't even sit down on the floor cross legged never mind getting up.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2017)

I have the munchies.


----------



## petek (1 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have the munchies.


KFC does deliveries -apparently.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have the munchies.




My fit bit calorie counter says my 3 small bottles of cobra beer are 79 cals each.
Ive logged them as a afternoon snack


----------



## petek (1 Oct 2017)

Beer is one of your '5 a day'.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Easy enough, legs act like a scissor lift to get you up.


Well that's the theory anyway.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Well that's the theory anyway.


Try it without bending your back.


----------



## petek (1 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Well that's the theory anyway.


Hurts like heck if I try and sit cross legged.
So I don't.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Try it without bending your back.


Which way?


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Which way?


Any. Just straight up. Looks odd but works.


----------



## petek (1 Oct 2017)

Just tried that.
No way!
I am 65 BTW.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> Just tried that.
> No way!
> I am 65 BTW.


This man could do it when he was 90.


----------



## petek (1 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> This man could do it when he was 90.
> View attachment 376487


Aye but look at what he was eating!


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> My fit bit calorie counter says my 3 small bottles of cobra beer are 79 cals each.
> Ive logged them as a afternoon snack


That's the spirit Meta!
I'm listening to the sound of the rain.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> KFC does deliveries -apparently.



I raided the biscuit barrel. 

Now sitting back to watch the final (and title-deciding) race of this year's BTCC. It is  at Brands and the third race of the meeting is usually .


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> Aye but look at what he was eating!


Tea, Fox's biscuits, soap. First two I know he had, they'll be out of sight behind the small glass panel to the right of the picture.


----------



## petek (1 Oct 2017)

Complan mate.
Sumo food was Complan.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> Complan mate.
> Sumo food was Complan.


He only sold it, never ate it.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mmmm Leon's open Korean Chicken Burger....
> The delights of Heathrow T2.
> 
> View attachment 376455
> ...


#wowzers #gangnam style #Ktown.


----------



## petek (1 Oct 2017)

My old Nan kept a village shop back in the days when biscuits were sold loose and by weight out of tin boxes with little windows on the lid.
Complan was a big seller.
"Keeps you regular" was their slogan I think.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Oct 2017)

I have just knitted another piece of my dog, it will be finished this year honest


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> My old Nan kept a village shop back in the days when biscuits were sold loose and by weight out of tin boxes with little windows on the lid.
> Complan was a big seller.
> "Keeps you regular" was their slogan I think.


He'd, the man pictured, had the same job for 70 years.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Oct 2017)

Breaded chicken sandwich for lunch, and some veggie crisps. Just a roller-coaster ride to adventure, around here.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Breaded chicken sandwich for lunch, and some veggie crisps. Just a roller-coaster ride to adventure, around here.


Tayto's?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Oct 2017)

As Autumn follows Summer, squashes follows sweetcorn. A bit of harvesting today...







A few curries coming up!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Oct 2017)

No, something called Sensible Portions, a part of Hains' Celestial, up in Canada. Chicken sandwich has been dressed up with remoulade sauce, and a carrot is also present at the proceedings, as is a soady.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2017)

Last race of this year's BTCC was a bit of a let down. One of the two title contenders was out on lap 2 after being caught up in someone else's incident. You know you're well into autumn once the BTCC is done for the year. At least there're 5 GPs left, and I think Formula E starts again soon...

At least Arsenal won and Vettel made a berk of himself again.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Last race of this year's BTCC was a bit of a let down. One of the two title contenders was out on lap 2 after being caught up in someone else's incident. You know you're well into autumn once the BTCC is done for the year. At least there're 5 GPs left, and I think Formula E starts again soon...
> 
> At least Arsenal won and* Vettel made a berk of himself again.*


Before or after the race?


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Oct 2017)

User said:


> No...
> 
> 
> ...just no.


Yummy! Big fan of Leon. Cook-books are good too :-)


----------



## alicat (1 Oct 2017)

A PB of 21 likes today so far.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Oct 2017)

Tommorow at sparrow- fart I have a flight from Istanbul to Izmir. Unfortunately the check-in desk at Heathrow was not smart enough to realise this and checked my bags through already. So I wait 45 mins for my bag that doesn't arrive, which means I've missed the hotel shuttle-bus and have to endure being ripped-off for a transfer. All I have is my laptop bag, phone, wallet and the clothes I'm currently stinking in. When eventually I get my bag I'll have to do a quick-change and freshen in the airport bogs before my meeting.
It's not all shoots and giggles....


----------



## hopless500 (1 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Last race of this year's BTCC was a bit of a let down. One of the two title contenders was out on lap 2 after being caught up in someone else's incident. You know you're well into autumn once the BTCC is done for the year. At least there're 5 GPs left, and I think Formula E starts again soon...
> 
> At least Arsenal won and Vettel made a berk of himself again.


I thought Vettel had a very understated and laid back response. It wasn't the old Vettel but was quite refreshing.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Before or after the race?



After the race - wasn't looking where he was going and wiped out the back end of his car by driving straight into Lance Stroll's Williams.  May well end up with grid penalties next week at Suzuka... 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p05hr1tl


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I thought Vettel had a very understated and laid back response. It wasn't the old Vettel but was quite refreshing.



I reckon someone must've put weed in his coffee or something... Looked like he didn't give a rat's arse. Maurizio Arrivabene was grinding his teeth though...


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Can't you fly to Dalaman direct and then get a transfer?


No idea. We're now on winter schedules. When this trip was first planned I coukd fly to Izmir direct. This was the only sensible choice to suit our schedule :-( 
Up until the baggage error it seemed ok.
Yellow beer is helping...a bit.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Tommorow at sparrow- fart I have a flight from Istanbul to Izmir. Unfortunately the check-in desk at Heathrow was not smart enough to realise this and checked my bags through already. So I wait 45 mins for my bag that doesn't arrive, which means I've missed the hotel shuttle-bus and have to endure being ripped-off for a transfer. All I have is my laptop bag, phone, wallet and the clothes I'm currently stinking in. When eventually I get my bag I'll have to do a quick-change and freshen in the airport bogs before my meeting.
> It's not all shoots and giggles....




I cant decide if you have a food job, or you just act out worst nightmare scenarios for travellers


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I thought Vettel had a very understated and laid back response. It wasn't the old Vettel but was quite refreshing.


Swear over the radio, they can't broadcast it.


Reynard said:


> After the race - wasn't looking where he was going and wiped out the back end of his car by driving straight into Lance Stroll's Williams.  May well end up with grid penalties next week at Suzuka...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p05hr1tl


He'd a decent start as well. At the back, due to issues.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> He'd a decent start as well. At the back, due to issues.



I love it when Ferrari make a pig's ear of things.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> I cant decide if you have a food job, or you just act out worst nightmare scenarios for travellers


I do this stuff so others don't have too...


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> I reckon someone must've put weed in his coffee or something... Looked like he didn't give a rat's arse. Maurizio Arrivabene was grinding his teeth though...


Yep. He really wasn't bothered was he


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Yep. He really wasn't bothered was he


Can't say too much before seeing the stewards. Might just drop them in it.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Can't say too much before seeing the stewards. Might just drop them in it.


Normally he'd have been off on one.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Oct 2017)

Greetings from Istanbul airport Domestic terminal. Only 3 hours kip :-(
Still it's dark and raining so at least I feel at home....


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Greetings from Istanbul airport Domestic terminal. Only 3 hours kip :-(
> Still it's dark and raining so at least I feel at home....


It's not raining here

Hope you are reunited with your suitcase x


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's not raining here
> 
> Hope you are reunited with your suitcase x


Izmir has welcomed me with blue skies and a bright warm morning :-)


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Oct 2017)

Nowt like starting your day with the taste of a stinky diesel cars exhaust in your mouth.
I got propper smoked out by a " should be shot " motorist.
Don't know which is worse , having it cycling or being stuck in a van car etc.

Trebor ES time


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2017)

Morning. A couple of my wife's pot plants are having a bit of a lie down. They must have had a rough night. 
I know how they feel, I bit my tongue yesterday and it felt like it was swelling up in the night. It's okay now.


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2017)

Free coffee and a comfy chair whilst the Trabant is in for a service


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2017)

The day is full of joy's. I've got to have a tooth filling soon ,I'm feeling groggy and my arms ache.

Oh! And the cat's have gone mad and running around like mad things.


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2017)

This morning the gas man cometh, I'll soon have serviced gas appliances and an empty wallet.


----------



## mybike (2 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> How to do a break fall?
> 
> Just tried doing that BBC How to Stay Young get up off the floor from a cross legged sitting position without using your hands.
> I managed to do it once just. The second attempt launched me across the floor.



I'd have a problem getting into your starting position.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Oct 2017)




----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2017)

I'm back after having two fillings. I was thinking that dentist's might be good at getting out and putting in loose ball bearings in axles or bottom brackets.


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2017)

I'm back also, car is the cleanest it's been since I bought it last year 


Wonder if they service bikes too?


----------



## mybike (2 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> The point of that exercise as a vague measure of fitness is that you have to get down and then get back up again without using your hands at all. Doing that gives you an optimum score. Every time you use a hand or an elbow or a knee to help, either sitting down or standing up, your score increases/decreases (I can't remember which). It's supposed to demonstrate core strength and balance I think.



Never had either of those. The despair of my PE teachers.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> I cant decide if you have a food job, or you just act out worst nightmare scenarios for travellers


I think he's taken over from Judith Chalmers.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2017)

User said:


> That would explain the sunbathing.


Was she the first presenter to turn orange?


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Greetings from Istanbul airport Domestic terminal. Only 3 hours kip :-(
> Still it's dark and raining so at least I feel at home....



Greetings from Walmer seafront where my breakfast will arrive shortly.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Greetings from Walmer seafront where my breakfast will arrive shortly.



Eggs and beans to close for comfort.


----------



## Katherine (2 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The day is full of joy's. I've got to have a tooth filling soon ,I'm feeling groggy and my arms ache.
> 
> Oh! And the cat's have gone mad and running around like mad things.


Oh, hope the rest of the day goes better!


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2017)

I'm going riding in a bit and am ridiculously nervous 
Not been on a horse in a long time but after a discussion with our local cowboy friend about western saddles a couple of weeks back, he offered me a ride to see if my back would cope better. Archie, his horse, is a darling so I'm hoping he'll be kind to me today


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Close? They are touching. There is even a bean perched on the egg.
> That aside, looks good.



Indeed. Worst of all the yolks were not runny and couldn't have been further from the bacon if they were on the next table.

It was however very good. Fab sausage and bacon and good bubble'n squeak.


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2017)

I like toasted sarnies. My toasted sarnie maker was given to me yonks ago, and is difficult to clean. So I have been experimenting with toasted sandwiches "fried" in a frying pan. I follow the same process by spreading the spreadable butter on the outside of the bread, adding a small knob of butter to the pan. They are much betterer than ones done in the machine. I found the trick to squishing them, is to wait until the first side is nicely brown, and squish them once they are turned the first time. The real bonus is that they take less time this way than in the machine.

Fried this way, there are IMO much better, and you can keep the crusts on. The bread goes crispy, and is not soggified. So far I have just used cheese, but what other things do peeps put in their toasted sarnies?


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> what other things do peeps put in their toasted sarnies?


Kebabs.


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Kebabs.



There's a surprise, I thought you would suggest chips. Please ask @Reynard how many stones of tatoes she has so that she could make you a portion of chips.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> I like toasted sarnies. My toasted sarnie maker was given to me yonks ago, and is difficult to clean. So I have been experimenting with toasted sandwiches "fried" in a frying pan. I follow the same process by spreading the spreadable butter on the outside of the bread, adding a small knob of butter to the pan. They are much betterer than ones done in the machine. I found the trick to squishing them, is to wait until the first side is nicely brown, and squish them once they are turned the first time. The real bonus is that they take less time this way than in the machine.
> 
> Fried this way, there are IMO much better, and you can keep the crusts on. The bread goes crispy, and is not soggified. So far I have just used cheese, but what other things do peeps put in their toasted sarnies?


All sounds a bit 'Elvis' to me and that didn't end well.


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> All sounds a bit 'Elvis' to me and that didn't end well.



I'm not sure what you mean. Elvis consumed rather more than toasted cheese sandwiches. 

It is not something I eat everyday, and the butter is spread very thinly.


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> There's a surprise, I thought you would suggest chips. Please ask @Reynard how many stones of tatoes she has so that she could make you a portion of chips.


I no longer eat chips 

I do however still eat the occasional potato(e).

But would rather have a nice salad these days.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think he's taken over from Judith Chalmers.


I was trying to work a more Alan Wicker angle...


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> There's a surprise, I thought you would suggest chips. Please ask @Reynard how many stones of tatoes she has so that she could make you a portion of chips.



LOL... About two stones of Maris Pipers, that's somewhere in the region of 15 kg - plenty of chips, plus I do mine in beef dripping when I do make them... 

Just as well I picked em up on saturday night, the rest (that were too damaged to take) were brown goo all over the road when I went out this morning.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> So far I have just used cheese, but what other things do peeps put in their toasted sarnies?



Most of these alongside cheese, some also on their own or combinations thereof: BBQ sauce, onions, hot dogs, ham, bacon, roast pork, roast beef, pastrami, sausages, chilli con carne, pepperoni...


----------



## petek (2 Oct 2017)

Ham, cheese, thinly sliced tomato and a splash or Worcestershire Sauce goes into my toasties.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2017)

I put worcestershire sauce on my cheese on toast.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> Oh, hope the rest of the day goes better!


Thanks. I've been asleep for most of it. My wife is sleepy to, although Gwen is way ahead of us both. 
Schrodie is on a blanket on my lap and is about to nod off.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2017)

We used to have a Breville sandwich maker in the seventies. It used to make the sealed edges rock hard and a sure way of breaking a tooth.
I think used to make corned beef and cheese.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Eggs and beans to close for comfort.
> 
> View attachment 376592




Do you mind im on a 1500 cals a day diet.....


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Do you mind im on a 1500 cals a day diet.....



You could easily tweak that to a lower calorie version...  Use back bacon medallions (grilled), plus grill the toms & 'shrooms, poach the eggs and use low sugar beans. Swap the bread for wholemeal et voila!


----------



## petek (2 Oct 2017)

Cafe breakfast twice a week , at least; here and always the same order.
2 fried eggs.
2 bacon ( grilled).
2 brown toast and marge.
Half portion of tinned toms.
Coffee two sugars.
£4-25 the lot.
Bargain.


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> We used to have a Breville sandwich maker in the seventies. It used to make the sealed edges rock hard and a sure way of breaking a tooth.
> I think used to make corned beef and cheese.



I nearly always have a tin or two of corned beef, to have with chips etc. That sounds like a good idea. I could use tinned sardines, as well.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2017)

Corned beef and chutney sandwiches made with doorstop white bread and lots of butter.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2017)

User said:


> She said cheese, not deep-fried squirrel.


Don't knock it 'til you've tried it.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> I like toasted sarnies. My toasted sarnie maker was given to me yonks ago, and is difficult to clean. So I have been experimenting with toasted sandwiches "fried" in a frying pan. I follow the same process by spreading the spreadable butter on the outside of the bread, adding a small knob of butter to the pan. They are much betterer than ones done in the machine. I found the trick to squishing them, is to wait until the first side is nicely brown, and squish them once they are turned the first time. The real bonus is that they take less time this way than in the machine.
> 
> Fried this way, there are IMO much better, and you can keep the crusts on. The bread goes crispy, and is not soggified. So far I have just used cheese, but what other things do peeps put in their toasted sarnies?


Corned beef is good.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> LOL... About two stones of Maris Pipers, that's somewhere in the region of 15 kg - plenty of chips, plus I do mine in beef dripping when I do make them...
> 
> Just as well I picked em up on saturday night, the rest (that were too damaged to take) were brown goo all over the road when I went out this morning.


We were given 30kg of them by a friend yesterday. Given I'm not eating spuds during the week they're going to take some getting through!


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> We were given 30kg of them by a friend yesterday. Given I'm not eating spuds during the week they're going to take some getting through!



Same here. I'm just as likely to have bread, rice, noodles, pasta etc with my main meal as I am potatoes.

On the flip side, now that we're into October, it's definitely jacket spud season.


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Corned beef and chutney sandwiches made with doorstop white bread and lots of butter.



I have stopped eating white bread, and prefer wholegrain or seeded or multigrain.


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Same here. I'm just as likely to have bread, rice, noodles, pasta etc with my main meal as I am potatoes.
> 
> On the flip side, now that we're into October, it's definitely jacket spud season.



I like wholegrain Basmati rice, and wholegrain noodles. What about dumplings?


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have stopped eating white bread, and prefer wholegrain or seeded or multigrain.



My bread of choice is usually wholemeal or rye (whether bought or home-baked), but occasionally, a white bread goes down rather nicely. I have a weakness for tiger bread.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> I like wholegrain Basmati rice, and wholegrain noodles. What about dumplings?



As in suet-based and simmered on top of a casserole? If so, then YES!!! 

Love dumplings myself, but as the parental unit isn't too keen, I don't have them as often as I'd like.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> You could easily tweak that to a lower calorie version...  Use back bacon medallions (grilled), plus grill the toms & 'shrooms, poach the eggs and use low sugar beans. Swap the bread for wholemeal et voila!




I think we we'd get on


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I was trying to work a more Alan Wicker angle...


Not Wicker Island?


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Not Wicker Island?



I was thinking Foodie Towers?


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Not Wicker Island?


Where good is bad and bad is about as good as it gets?
That's my world....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Oct 2017)

I have apple crumble with toffee ice cream.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2017)

I had better feed the cats because I am being stared at. 

If I ignore them, Lexi will sink her claws into my glutes.


----------



## srw (2 Oct 2017)

The left-over food from my leaving drinks has made 19 (small) meals worth of reddish gloop for pasta or rice, on top of the two meals it's already done. The freezer is now full.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2017)

Right, that's the cats fed.

Am about to throw a pizza in the oven for myself.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Oct 2017)

Stop talking about Foooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> How did the Western riding go @hopless500?


Ok thank you. Was interesting learning to neck rein. Hard to ride one handed with the reins held up when you've spent years doing it the other way. 
My back wasn't 100% happy (which rather buggers my legs up) but long long stirrup leathers took a lot of pressure off. Archie completely responds to neck reining and his owner doesn't use leg aids any more on him so didn't have to put any extra pressure on my legs and back. Had the leathers a bit too long though - will shorten them next time


----------



## summerdays (2 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. A couple of my wife's pot plants are having a bit of a lie down. They must have had a rough night.
> I know how they feel, I bit my tongue yesterday and it felt like it was swelling up in the night. It's okay now.


Snap... I'm not even sure how I did it other than drinking out of a bottle... felt a bit daft that I can't be trusted to get that right!


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2017)

First pic of Archie coming in now....


----------



## hopless500 (2 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> First pic of Archie coming in now....
> 
> 
> View attachment 376656


He's the right colour


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. A couple of my wife's pot plants are having a bit of a lie down. They must have had a rough night. *
> I know how they feel, I bit my tongue yesterday and it felt like it was swelling up in the night. It's okay now.*


Should you be saying what your wife is growing!!


summerdays said:


> Snap... I'm not even sure how I did it other than drinking out of a bottle... felt a bit daft that I can't be trusted to get that right!


Makes it awkward talking though.


----------



## Katherine (2 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> I like toasted sarnies. My toasted sarnie maker was given to me yonks ago, and is difficult to clean. So I have been experimenting with toasted sandwiches "fried" in a frying pan. I follow the same process by spreading the spreadable butter on the outside of the bread, adding a small knob of butter to the pan. They are much betterer than ones done in the machine. I found the trick to squishing them, is to wait until the first side is nicely brown, and squish them once they are turned the first time. The real bonus is that they take less time this way than in the machine.
> 
> Fried this way, there are IMO much better, and you can keep the crusts on. The bread goes crispy, and is not soggified. So far I have just used cheese, but what other things do peeps put in their toasted sarnies?


Cheese and : A few slithers of very thinly sliced onion. Sliced tomato. Ham and pineapple. A teaspoon of chutney.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> First pic of Archie coming in now....
> 
> 
> View attachment 376656



Did that little sweetie solve all the tantrums and nagging?


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2017)

User said:


> That must look like a Shire Horse to you @potsy....


Compared to hopeless I am a giant


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2017)

Having a  and some biskits.

Found a pack of speculoos with almonds left over from last xmas in the back of the cupboard. I think I know why I hid them, as they are extremely more-ish.


----------



## potsy (2 Oct 2017)

User said:


> These things are all relative


They certainly are, even coffeejo towers over her.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I have one word for you: vodka....


Most of that made out of grain alcohol from corn, nowadays.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Ok thank you. Was interesting learning to neck rein. Hard to ride one handed with the reins held up when you've spent years doing it the other way.
> My back wasn't 100% happy (which rather buggers my legs up) but long long stirrup leathers took a lot of pressure off. Archie completely responds to neck reining and his owner doesn't use leg aids any more on him so didn't have to put any extra pressure on my legs and back. Had the leathers a bit too long though - will shorten them next time


I just don't get how people do western riding, looks awfully hard on the back. Of course, at my size, I'd be a bit hard on the horses' back. TBH, my people were horse people, but draft horses were our specialty. I think my father and I were the only two who actually rode saddlebreds. And we were a generation or two after horse farming.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> First pic of Archie coming in now....
> 
> 
> View attachment 376656


That looks so wrong.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2017)

Right ladies and gents, it's been a very long day and I'm going to take the cats' suggestion and head off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Oct 2017)

Plumbers just been again... Yet another leak fixed.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2017)

Morning. It is still dark outside but you can tell the sky is clear as the sky is full of bright sparkly dots.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2017)

I was lying awake in bed earlier on this morning thinking "Oh no not another sleepless night!" When all of a sudden the alarm went off.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2017)

Trees are May is on telly!


----------



## hopless500 (3 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Compared to hopeless I am a giant


Have you been to the optician recently?


----------



## hopless500 (3 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> They certainly are, even coffeejo towers over her.


Which planet is this on???


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2017)

The BBC were at the Royal Mint talking to a chap there. He was saying that they are introducing covert measures to help prevent counterfeiting. 
I wonder when they will make them stealthy?
Apparently you have got to find your old £1 coins and spend them before they go out of fashion.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2017)

Bloody right too... we can't let standards slip.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Never mind the lack of tie, just look at his £∆©€1π& yellow trousers.




Nice co-ordinated with the lady beside him though.


----------



## mybike (3 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> As in suet-based and simmered on top of a casserole? If so, then YES!!!
> 
> Love dumplings myself, but as the parental unit isn't too keen, I don't have them as often as I'd like.



Or as the pastry round the casserole in a steamed pudding.


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Nice co-ordinated with the lady beside him though.


Looks like they mixed up each others clothing, surely they should swap jackets


----------



## Threevok (3 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> All sounds a bit 'Elvis' to me and that didn't end well.



Are you suggesting Elvis died of Mixing Me Toasties ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Oct 2017)

Elvis had greater problems, like his decorating sense.
https://www.graceland.com/visit/experience/360virtualtours/360jungleroom.aspx


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The BBC were at the Royal Mint talking to a chap there. He was saying that they are introducing covert measures to help prevent counterfeiting.
> I wonder when they will make them stealthy?*
> Apparently you have got to find your old £1 coins and spend them before they go out of fashion.*


What about the shopping trollies?


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Oct 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I now have a new hip!!!


Welcome to hipster world!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Oct 2017)

Kale and cauliflower based lunch.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2017)

mybike said:


> Or as the pastry round the casserole in a steamed pudding.



There is that, too...


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Looks like they mixed up each others clothing, surely they should swap jackets



Wouldn't work - navy & black is not a good combo...


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Elvis had greater problems, like his decorating sense.
> https://www.graceland.com/visit/experience/360virtualtours/360jungleroom.aspx



Oh cripes, I see what you mean... 

Looks like a cross between a sauna and a 1970s cross-channel car ferry...


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2017)

Got three inch-thick gammon steaks simmering away in the crock pot alongside carrots, celery, onion, parsnip, garlic and a bouquet garni.

Two meals in one, as I will have lovely stock for soup. Will finish the gammon under the grill with a honey, mustard and spice glaze and serve with mashed potatoes, carrots and leeks.


----------



## Speicher (3 Oct 2017)

@Reynard - Have you heard of Apple Brudelos? My Grandmother (who baked them) was German, and her father was Russian, so I am not sure if I have the right spelling for Brudelos. My Mother called them apple dumplings.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> Are you suggesting Elvis died of Mixing Me Toasties ?


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...ana-sandwich&usg=AOvVaw1M1ztazmMCaikwV1Lo7DMA


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - Have you heard of Apple Brudelos? My Grandmother (who baked them) was German, and her father was Russian, so I am not sure if I have the right spelling for Brudelos. My Mother called them apple dumplings.



Fraid not @Speicher 

If these are whole apples, peeled, cored, stuffed with sultanas and cooked in pastry, then I know them as apfel im schlafrock.


----------



## Speicher (3 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Fraid not @Speicher
> 
> If these are whole apples, peeled, cored, stuffed with sultanas and cooked in pastry, then I know them as apfel im schlafrock.



That sounds about right. I usually do baked apples that way. Is that a suet pastry or shortcrust?


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> That sounds about right. I usually do baked apples that way. Is that a suet pastry or shortcrust?



Puff pastry actually


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2017)

Lexi has just brought me a squirrel.


----------



## Speicher (3 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Puff pastry actually


I see from Tubeyou, that you can do something similar with apple quarters.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Lexi has just brought me a squirrel.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Oct 2017)

My thighs 
Thought I was doing ok but my legs have got progressively wobbly as the day has gone on


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My thighs
> Thought I was doing ok but my legs have got progressively wobbly as the day has gone on


 I thought you were going sober?


----------



## hopless500 (3 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I thought you were going sober?


I made need something medicinal to ease the discomfort!


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Dead or alive? If alive, you are obliged to despatch it - not release it.


Monster!


----------



## petek (3 Oct 2017)

There's good eating on a grey squirrel.
Half a dozen slow cooked with broth mix, onions and washed, not peeled; new-potato quarters.


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Oct 2017)

I am back home, complete with new hip!!

Lots of good wishes from you lot. They were appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I made need something medicinal to ease the discomfort!


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Oct 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I am back home, complete with new hip!!
> 
> Lots of good wishes from you lot. They were appreciated. Thank you.


100 miler next week then ?


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> 100 miler next week then ?


Yep, I shall come and call for you!!


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Dead or alive? If alive, you are obliged to despatch it - not release it.



It was rather dead. Bitten very neatly through the neck. Madam Lexi is nothing if not thorough.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> It was rather dead. Bitten very neatly through the neck. Madam Lexi is nothing if not thorough.


Doing her bit for the environment

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...uk/facts.php&usg=AOvVaw3ioDpQVCQxKjiZQsu-4Org


----------



## Katherine (3 Oct 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I am back home, complete with new hip!!
> 
> Lots of good wishes from you lot. They were appreciated. Thank you.



Well done to you. Hope you continue to progress at home. 

My mum had her 6 week post op check up yesterday. She was told that she can now do as much as she feels up to. She's gone from zimmer frame to crutches and is about to move onto sticks. She knows that she has to work at the leg strengthening exercises.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Doing her bit for the environment
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjwrMKUkdXWAhUMLcAKHeaqBsoQFghlMA0&url=http://www.greysquirrelcontrol.co.uk/facts.php&usg=AOvVaw3ioDpQVCQxKjiZQsu-4Org



Yep, very definitely. Actually, they're fun to watch, but they don't half do damage to stuff... 

Plus they nick my filberts and my neighbour's walnuts.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2017)

Mmmmm, the gammon was lovely.  There's enough left for tomorrow. Will do it with eggs, fried tatties and baked beans.

Also, the freebie potatoes are really nice. They made the most wonderful fluffy mash.


----------



## GM (3 Oct 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I am back home, complete with new hip!!
> 
> Lots of good wishes from you lot. They were appreciated. Thank you.




Glad everything went OK, wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## GM (3 Oct 2017)

#_lifeistough






_
It certainly is.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> My old Nan kept a village shop back in the days when biscuits were sold loose and by weight out of tin boxes with little windows on the lid.
> Complan was a big seller.
> "Keeps you regular" was their slogan I think.


That's the good s***!


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> Well done to you. Hope you continue to progress at home.
> 
> My mum had her 6 week post op check up yesterday. She was told that she can now do as much as she feels up to. She's gone from zimmer frame to crutches and is about to move onto sticks. She knows that she has to work at the leg strengthening exercises.



Can I have her Zimmer frame now she no longer needs it?

Asking for a friend


----------



## Katherine (3 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Can I have her Zimmer frame now she no longer needs it?
> 
> Asking for a friend


If only I'd known before I left Hampshire!


----------



## potsy (3 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> If only I'd known before I left Hampshire!


Can you not go back?


----------



## Katherine (3 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Can you not go back?


Not for a while I'm afraid. By the time I get there _your friend_ will be so strong from all the cycling they won't need it any more!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Oct 2017)

My chooks are finally all quiet. 
I think they're too hot!


----------



## gaijintendo (4 Oct 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I am back home, complete with new hip!!
> 
> Lots of good wishes from you lot. They were appreciated. Thank you.


Look after yourself. New hips can cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2017)

Morning. I'm waiting for some RAC peeps to come and have a look at my neighbours car. She asked me if I could have a look at it last night thinking that it was the battery. I went and had a look for her and said that as the engine was whizzing over it wouldn't be the battery. Probably a sensor.
I asked her if she had any engine management lights on and sure enough there was a little orange engine symbol showing.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2017)

The RAC man came and the car started first time! He thought that she must have flooded it. No fault code recorded.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2017)




----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Oct 2017)

User said:


> A bottle of this has just been delivered, together with some other goodies:
> 
> 
> View attachment 376884
> ...


Full detailed review required pleased 

I am 4 days sober for October


----------



## raleighnut (4 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Full detailed review required pleased
> 
> I am 4 days sober for October


----------



## hopless500 (4 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


>


I'm 3 days into a 2 month stint


----------



## Threevok (4 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Full detailed review required pleased
> 
> I am 4 days sober for October



Actually so am I - although I did run out of beer on Saturday night and I haven't bought any more yet


----------



## midlife (4 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The RAC man came and the car started first time! He thought that she must have flooded it. No fault code recorded.



That's unusual, my Subaru stored historic as well as current OBD fault codes..


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Even if red?


Red or dead I've heard....


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Full detailed review required pleased
> 
> I am 4 days sober for October



Yes but you drank that much last month you won't be sober til November


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Oct 2017)

HertzvanRental said:


> I am back home, complete with new hip!!
> 
> Lots of good wishes from you lot. They were appreciated. Thank you.


I hope it comes with a 50 year guarantee;-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> #_lifeistough
> 
> View attachment 376815
> 
> ...


Water looks a bit dirty though....


----------



## raleighnut (4 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm 3 days into a 2 month stint


I try to keep to a 5:2 regime on the drink so that's 104 days a year.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My chooks are finally all quiet.
> I think they're too hot!


Gas mark 9?


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm 3 days into a 2 month stint


I've just enjoyed a Duvel at Istanbul airport en-route to Germany. Where I'm reliably informed, they sell a kind of yellow ersatz beer...


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Oct 2017)

not at all tempted


----------



## GM (4 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Water looks a bit dirty though....




Well it was nice and clean before I got in 

#_lifeistough.
_
Only 2 left, have to restock tomorrow. They are delicious though!.....


----------



## petek (4 Oct 2017)

What is it with headwinds?
3rd gear and struggling all the way south down the prom.
"This'll blow me back home a treat once I turn round." thinks I.
Nope.
Wind shifted just as I turned so 3rd gear and pedalling all the way home as well.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2017)

midlife said:


> That's unusual, my Subaru stored historic as well as current OBD fault codes..


I find it strange that she flooded it in the first place and then 12 hours later it still wouldn't fire. 
Some faults seem to avoid detection.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I find it strange that she flooded it in the first place and then 12 hours later it still wouldn't fire.
> Some faults seem to avoid detection.



Its been a very long time since I've come across a flooded engine.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I've just enjoyed a Duvel at Istanbul airport en-route to Germany. Where I'm reliably informed, they sell a kind of yellow ersatz beer...



Every glass personally passed by the landlord?


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Every glass personally passed by the landlord?


Not the contents?


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm 3 days into a 2 month stint



I wonder how this will be reflected in the quality of posting......up.....or down......


----------



## petek (4 Oct 2017)

Shepherd's Pie for tea.
Yum.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I wonder how this will be reflected in the quality of posting......up.....or down......


As time progresses or at the end?


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not the contents?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2017)

The BBC were over doing the grovelling a tad.


----------



## GM (4 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Looks lovely, GM
> 
> Now think if only you were retired you could sit by that pool all year round




....and not only that, I could join the retirement thread and post from here too


----------



## hopless500 (4 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I wonder how this will be reflected in the quality of posting......up.....or down......


It will involve less pictures of beer.

But here..... Have a picture of a glass of tonic water.....


----------



## hopless500 (4 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> Well it was nice and clean before I got in
> 
> #_lifeistough.
> _
> ...


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Perhaps we could try it with @potsy?


You want me to start drinking?


----------



## hopless500 (4 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> It will involve less pictures of beer.
> 
> But here..... Have a picture of a glass of tonic water.....
> View attachment 376923


I realise the glass looks grubby - it wasn't. They ran a lime slice around the outside.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Oct 2017)

Xtmas trip to Canadaland is go. And cheaper than I thought as I misunderstood the travel agent.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> You want me to start drinking?



Best not, you might fall of your.....oh, hang on....


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Gas mark 9?



  

I've just spat tea all over my laptop.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> Only 2 left, have to restock tomorrow. They are delicious though!.....
> 
> View attachment 376895



That explains why there weren't any in the Co-op...


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not the contents?


I think @dave r is correct....Bitburger :-/


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2017)

Co-op "Irresistible" 56% dark peruvian chocolate with orange. Don't mind if I do. 

It's even better at half price on YS 

Really ought to have an early night - off to March in the morning. Was in Huntington on Monday. Then it's Melbourn on Saturday.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Co-op "Irresistible" 56% dark peruvian chocolate with orange. Don't mind if I do.
> 
> It's even better at half price on YS
> 
> Really ought to have an early night - off to March in the morning. Was in Huntington on Monday. *Then it's Melbourn on Saturday*.


Long flight then?


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Long flight then?



Not that Melbourne LOL... Melbourn near Royston in Hertfordshire


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2017)

Ooh, community hop farming in Deal on Farming Today this morning. I believe there may be some hoppity Dealers that visit this thread...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2017)

Morning. The weather is windy and yeuky out side. One of my wife's plant's has decided it can't cope anymore and is having a lie down. The curse of plastic pots, no weight to them and often go for walks around the garden.
I may have a lie down soon but I don't have the benefit of a plastic pot. I had so much energy and plans for what I was going to do today as I lay awake in the early hours.


----------



## postman (5 Oct 2017)

Did i tell you i had been to Amble for a little break.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I was trying to work a more Alan Wicker angle...





View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqGZiGKHTsg


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2017)




----------



## potsy (5 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Each time I go into the kitchen, my new bottle of gin is sitting there tempting and taunting me... but I can't have any until tomorrow.


Best thing to do is pour it down the sink, stop all that temptation


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2017)

They say that salt preserves things. Well in that case the two olives that I have just eaten should last for ever.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Each time I go into the kitchen, my new bottle of gin is sitting there tempting and taunting me... but I can't have any until tomorrow.


Bring it round to mine, I'll 'take care' of it.


----------



## GM (5 Oct 2017)

#_lifeistough
_
Panic over, fully replenished.







...and they taste even better today!


----------



## hopless500 (5 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> #_lifeistough
> _
> Panic over, fully replenished.
> 
> ...


Bit overdone!


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4985646, member: 21629"]I've just been asked by a housemate if I've got an automatic screwdriver.

What a reputation I've got. [/QUOTE]
What's an automatic screwdriver?


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2017)

My laptop power cable has just gone *BLAMMMMM* 

Fortunately I have a generic one with adaptor doodad thingy from Maplin, but it's not ideal. Not sure I can get an OEM replacement as Sony don't make laptops anymore and this one's 10 years old.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> My laptop power cable has just gone *BLAMMMMM*
> 
> Fortunately I have a generic one with adaptor doodad thingy from Maplin, but it's not ideal. Not sure I can get an OEM replacement as Sony don't make laptops anymore and this one's 10 years old.


Has it got little teeth marks in it,  

DAMHIKT


----------



## raleighnut (5 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4985758, member: 21629"]@raleighnut

This reminded me something ... 

Ages ago we had a few pets at home at the same time: a rabbit (small, not that huge one), 3 cats and a crossbreed of pitbull or whatever he was. Guess who ruled the house.
Rabbit.
He was soooo bothersome that cats and dog decided that it will be less headache to hide or run away from him.
And cables were his preffered type of candies.[/QUOTE]
My Tortoiseshell cat loves cables and guess what one of @Reynard 's is.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4985646, member: 21629"]I've just been asked by a housemate if I've got an automatic screwdriver.

What a reputation I've got. [/QUOTE]
@Hill Wimp has one....


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2017)

LOL bless, no  Poppy has a paper fetish. She shreds paper like a good'un 

It's just an old age issue. I'd noticed that the power pack bit of the cable has been running rather hot of late, so most likely it's just kaput.

I have a friend who may have a spare cable knocking around as he has had a number of Sony laptops in the past.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Oct 2017)

@User I've found your Dutch doppelgänger working in a hotel near Dusseldorf. He mentioned a girlfriend but I think it's a cover.
It's a bit uncanny/weird!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Photo?


Might be tricky....


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4985804, member: 21629"]Yeabbut she owns a house, a back garden and a shed.[/QUOTE]
And a Bosch power drill....


----------



## potsy (5 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Might be tricky....


Open goal and you missed


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Open goal and you missed


It's been a long day...


----------



## midlife (5 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I thought the arrangement was that, once that light is on, it doesn't go out of its own accord. Perhaps the RAC person found it was something trivial, so just cleared it.



Some errors that light up the engine light go out after a number of attempted starts. Camshaft position sensor error for example. Should have stored the error code though.

That's the theory lol


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Oct 2017)

One for the hotel key butt-plug colection...,


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2017)

midlife said:


> Some errors that light up the engine light go out after a number of attempted starts. Camshaft position sensor error for example. Should have stored the error code though.
> 
> That's the theory lol


Her car is behaving today but it is strange for a modern car flood. Lumpy petrol?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2017)

The cat's are busy tonight. In out in out.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2017)

Replacement parts or new laptop, replacement parts or new laptop... Aaaaaaargh!!!


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> LOL bless, no  Poppy has a paper fetish. She shreds paper like a good'un
> 
> It's just an old age issue. I'd noticed that the power pack bit of the cable has been running rather hot of late, so most likely it's just kaput.
> 
> I have a friend who may have a spare cable knocking around as he has had a number of Sony laptops in the past.



It would appear that I have computer mouse that is is dying. I've had some minor unexplained misbehaviour with my computer, nothing major and without an obvious cause, every time I investigate it I come back to the mouse, so as the mouse is about 9 years old and was a cheapy I recon I'll be shopping for a new one at the weekend.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The cat's are busy tonight. In out in out.


Hokey Cokey Cats!!


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> It would appear that I have computer mouse that is is dying. I've had some minor unexplained misbehaviour with my computer, nothing major and without an obvious cause, every time I investigate it I come back to the mouse, so as the mouse is about 9 years old and was a cheapy I recon I'll be shopping for a new one at the weekend.


Cleaned the ball inside?


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> It would appear that I have computer mouse that is is dying. I've had some minor unexplained misbehaviour with my computer, nothing major and without an obvious cause, every time I investigate it I come back to the mouse, so as the mouse is about 9 years old and was a cheapy I recon I'll be shopping for a new one at the weekend.



I have a mouse, but it's a ps2 port one.  I've been using laptops since '98


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Cleaned the ball inside?



Was thinking the same. Goo in the ball. Unless, of course , it's an optical one...


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Cleaned the ball inside?



There isn't one, its an optical one, red light on the bottom.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Oct 2017)

Bedtime


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Was thinking the same. Goo in the ball. Unless, of course , it's an optical one...



I remember doing a computer course at a local school many years ago, and having to check the mouse before i started as the kids would nick the balls out of them.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> I remember doing a computer course at a local school many years ago, and having to check the mouse before i started as the kids would nick the balls out of them.



All the computer mice at uni were optical for a reason


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have a mouse, but it's a ps2 port one.  I've been using laptops since '98


I've two with this plug


----------



## StuAff (5 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Hill Wimp has one....


Everyone's got one.
A reputation, that is.....


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> I've two with this plug
> View attachment 377149



Everything is so simple now - it's all USB.

Back in the day, you had ps2, parallel, serial, firewire and woe betide if you got the wrong cables...


----------



## Speicher (5 Oct 2017)

When I started work there was only manual trypewriters.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4986149, member: 9609"]Very very windy on tonights ride, at one point I thought it was going to rain as I could feel the first few drops hitting my face - then I realised it was a coo taking a pish near the fence - lovely[/QUOTE]

Oh... Dear...


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oh... Dear...


One way of wording it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Replacement parts or new laptop, replacement parts or new laptop... Aaaaaaargh!!!


I just threw out a Vaio cable yesterday, but it was for a tower. I've still got an old HP laptop, the only thing it runs is Combat Flight Simulator so I can keep refighting WWII.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I just threw out a Vaio cable yesterday, but it was for a tower. I've still got an old HP laptop, the only thing it runs is Combat Flight Simulator so I can keep refighting WWII.



On which side? Axis or allied? 

My first PC was a Dell tower back in '96, Pentium P133 processor, 2Gb hdd, can't remember how much ram now, floppy and CD drives, 15 inch monitor. It was the bees knees at the time. 

Then I got me a second hand (cos I couldn't afford new) Compaq laptop, 486 processor, 7 inch TFT screen and floppy drive and I've been using laptops of one kind or another ever since.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> On which side? Axis or allied?
> 
> My first PC was a Dell tower back in '96, Pentium P133 processor, 2Gb hdd, can't remember how much ram now, floppy and CD drives, 15 inch monitor. It was the bees knees at the time.
> 
> Then I got me a second hand (cos I couldn't afford new) Compaq laptop, 486 processor, 7 inch TFT screen and floppy drive and I've been using laptops of one kind or another ever since.


If you want/don't mind second hand, have you looked at CashConverters?


----------



## slowmotion (6 Oct 2017)

I went on eBay and bought a large funnel and a metre of 22mm diameter flexible PVC tubing. It probably doesn't look good to those with suspicious minds.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I went on eBay and bought a large funnel and a metre of 22mm diameter flexible PVC tubing. *It probably doesn't look good to those with suspicious minds.*


Your right you know!


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I went on eBay and bought a large funnel and a metre of 22mm diameter flexible PVC tubing. It probably doesn't look good to those with suspicious minds.



But you will feel better I'm told....


----------



## slowmotion (6 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> But you will feel better I'm told....


No person could fail to feel better after an injection of flowable precision grout.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t-GK9-1TDI[/media]


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> No person could fail to feel better after an injection of flowable precision grout.
> [media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t-GK9-1TDI[/media]




Ahh, so you're going for bunging up rather than flushing out. 

Will you have to sit still while it goes off?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Oct 2017)

It's sunny again. 

 

Sun hat and sun block season has arrived and I'm now spending my day planning my activities around which bit of the house or garden is in shade... 

Not that I can do much yet, it's the thought that counts!


----------



## slowmotion (6 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Ahh, so you're going for bunging up rather than flushing out.
> 
> Will you have to sit still while it goes off?


Bunging up is the general idea of the grouting. I will be leaping about trying to clear the tubes before the tools set solid.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Bunging up is the general idea of the grouting. I will be leaping about trying to clear the tubes before the tools set solid.



I can only wish you success dear boy.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I can only wish you success dear boy.


That stuff sets up in 35 minutes. It'll be frantic.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2017)

Morning. There is a bright orange glow to the East.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> That stuff sets up in 35 minutes. It'll be frantic.


Give a nod as you mix it up and we'll interrupt you with long phone call.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Oct 2017)

Almost the first frost....
Beautiful autumn day, shame I'm at work


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2017)

Travelling by train is mind-numbingly boring.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2017)

I'm going to have a bit of a play. I don't fancy doing the washing up yet. I need an empty biro, my glasses,not sure if I'll need my magnifying ones.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Yeah, the excitement of a nose to tail motorway at night in the rain is so much more engaging.



Yes, I remember a night drive down the M6 in such conditions, not nice.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Oct 2017)




----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2017)

The brits are getting wider here, an observation from where I am sitting fatties eat and too many skinnies smoke, also all those coughing are smokers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> On which side? Axis or allied?
> 
> My first PC was a Dell tower back in '96, Pentium P133 processor, 2Gb hdd, can't remember how much ram now, floppy and CD drives, 15 inch monitor. It was the bees knees at the time.
> 
> Then I got me a second hand (cos I couldn't afford new) Compaq laptop, 486 processor, 7 inch TFT screen and floppy drive and I've been using laptops of one kind or another ever since.


Allied, better planes by my capabilities. My first laptop was also a used Compaq, IIRC. Very heavy, Windows 3.1. I now use a tablet and a bluetooth keyboard, although most of these posts are from a gaming tower I bought, second hand in a pawnshop.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2017)

Can you see what it is yet?

It was a challenge.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's one of @Fab Foodie at home in Deal
> 
> View attachment 377217



sorry but i have met @Fab Foodie and he is a lot older than that



Illaveago said:


> Can you see what it is yet?
> 
> It was a challenge.




But well worth it and well done


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Here's one of @Fab Foodie at home in Deal
> 
> View attachment 377217


It's a shame I don't have those ears any more....my glasses keep falling off now....


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Just wider....


I assume it's the TV you are talking about?


----------



## petek (6 Oct 2017)

Big shop at Tesco first thing so a nice Korma Curry Box for tea.
Out on the bike the noo where a plank of a coach driver nearly had me off.
I love dogs but I'd have kicked his guide dog had he stopped.


----------



## Threevok (6 Oct 2017)

Wife forgot to get beer

There's a storm a brewing on the horizon


----------



## petek (6 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> Wife forgot to get beer
> 
> There's a storm a brewing on the horizon


----------



## midlife (6 Oct 2017)

User said:


> The Hospital Director I was drafting the letter for did have a chuckle, as I managed to slip in 'adduce', '_prima facie_', and '_sine qua non_'.
> 
> Edit: Just checked and I also managed to include 'rebut' and 'refute'.



Dare you to get the word "halibut" in there somewhere............it can be done


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Oct 2017)

Our home grown community beer is being released tomorrow.

I am currently doing sober for October


----------



## petek (6 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Our home grown community beer is being released tomorrow.
> 
> I am currently doing sober for October


October weekends are honorary Septembers this month.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> October weekends are honorary Septembers this month.


I'm liking that idea.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Oct 2017)

@User you are not helping.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Will it go off in the next 25 days?


I may abuse my Mod powers and delete this post


----------



## TVC (6 Oct 2017)

A little trip out to see Mark Thomas tonight.

If anyone is staying in not drinking , my fave Lee Ridley is on the BBC news channel at 9.30.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Our home grown community beer is being released tomorrow.
> 
> I am currently doing sober for October





User said:


> Will it go off in the next 25 days?


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> If you want/don't mind second hand, have you looked at CashConverters?



Not sure if there's one in Cambridge, but there's a CEX and a Game. My first lappy came from CEX back in the days when they only had one shop on Tottenham Court Road. (I was a Brunel Uni undergrad at the time LOL)


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Not sure if there's one in Cambridge, but there's a CEX and a Game. My first lappy came from CEX back in the days when they only had one shop on Tottenham Court Road. (I was a Brunel Uni undergrad at the time LOL)


Address: 48 Mill Rd, Cambridge CB1 2AS

Or try the online site.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Allied, better planes by my capabilities. My first laptop was also a used Compaq, IIRC. Very heavy, Windows 3.1. I now use a tablet and a bluetooth keyboard, although most of these posts are from a gaming tower I bought, second hand in a pawnshop.



Ooo, what do you fly? Or do you swap around some?

Win 3.1 - those were the days LOL...


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Address: 48 Mill Rd, Cambridge CB1 2AS
> 
> Or try the online site.



Thankees 

I'm in Cambridge next week, though nowhere near Hills Road. Will look online first so no wasted trip. xxx


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2017)

Look away food ponces, I have a new favourite, ideal with a microwaveable kebab


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2017)

There was a fantastic reddish orange and turquoise sunset this evening. Sorry no pictures as I was on my way back from the chip shop.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2017)

I'm at this, interval time. Most amusing.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Oct 2017)

Hopefully that is the last frost of the season. -1C overnight instead of the +3C forecast. Glad we put the fire, but it now has to burn itself out because the day is forecast to be over 21C and it will just be too warm inside otherwise.


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2017)

User said:


> The gin is good,,,,
> 
> 
> ...but the cold brew coffee liqueur is sublime. OMG!


Where's your alter ego lately, Accy?

Seems to be a lack of moronic threads being started?


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2017)

Lovely supper tonight; jacket potato (one of last weeks's freebies) topped with home made chilli and cheddar cheese.  The world is a good place right now. 

Early night for me tonight as I'm stewarding at the Seal Point Siamese show tomorrow. Looking forward to lots of free kitty cuddles.


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Must be taking a break to catch up with real life.


That'll never catch on!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Where's your alter ego lately, Accy?
> 
> Seems to be a lack of moronic threads being started?


He's hoping someone starts a "Where's Accy?" thread. Someone will.


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> He's hoping someone starts a "Where's Accy?" thread. Someone will.


True, probably me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> True, probably me


I reckon Shaun could pay for a decade of the forum if he offers it up as an option to delete it immediately in exchange for cash


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2017)

I fancy a hot chocolate.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Oct 2017)

Someone on this train has on very nice perfume or aftershave, or someone has brought a kebab onboard


----------



## TVC (6 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Seems to be a lack of moronic threads being started?


Hold my coat.


----------



## TVC (6 Oct 2017)

Mark Thomas was bostin' now in the pub. I think the couple sat next to us have just ended their relationship. The couple on the other side are just starting theirs, the sexual tension is visible.


----------



## TVC (6 Oct 2017)

Right, who posted the drone joke? Please put it back up, it was excellent.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2017)

Nunnight one and all, see you the other side xxx


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Right, who posted the drone joke? Please put it back up, it was excellent.


Missed that, where was it?


----------



## TVC (6 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Missed that, where was it?


Here, Lu informs me that it was @postman


----------



## potsy (6 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Here, Lu informs me that it was @postman


Oh right, maybe I missed it as I have everyone but you on ignore? 


Or maybe he deleted it


----------



## TVC (7 Oct 2017)

So glad I've got @potsy on ignore, such an idiot.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ooo, what do you fly? Or do you swap around some?
> 
> Win 3.1 - those were the days LOL...


Spitfire IV or Mustang II. We still had Mustangs guarding our Midwestern skies from Russian aggression when I were a lad.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Look away food ponces, I have a new favourite, ideal with a microwaveable kebab
> 
> View attachment 377287


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Ponce_(LPD-15)
We could turn the USS Ponces laser on them, and heat them up. BTW, Argentina is real interested in buying the USS Ponce. Admiralty probably not too thrilled about that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Mark Thomas was bostin' now in the pub. I think the couple sat next to us have just ended their relationship. The couple on the other side are just starting theirs, the sexual tension is visible.


Floor show.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2017)

It is grey and damp outside and I'm busy trying to flatten the battery on my tablet.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2017)

My wife is busy having an argument with a quiz.


----------



## postman (7 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Right, who posted the drone joke? Please put it back up, it was excellent.








I bought this drone cheap at a second hand shop.




(I have got to say i have nicked this,i thought it was really funny).


----------



## hopless500 (7 Oct 2017)

Spot the cat


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2017)

Full house this morning, Son, granddaughter and step daughter. Step daughter is staying with us for a few days now she's out of hospital.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Spot the cat
> View attachment 377369


----------



## Oxo (7 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Spot the cat
> View attachment 377369


Spot is quite an unusual name for a cat.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Oct 2017)

Oxo said:


> Spot is quite an unusual name for a cat.


So is Ivan!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2017)

A weekend double


----------



## TVC (7 Oct 2017)

postman said:


> View attachment 377362
> I bought this drone cheap at a second hand shop.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having that one too.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> A weekend double
> 
> View attachment 377379
> 
> ...


His family must all be ill. He's appeared in two local hospitals & papers. With the same problem, very little egg.


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2017)

Happy laughter, what a lovely sound track, my Good Lady and granddaughter are messing round with flour and cake cases, and the little un is chuckling like a good un.


----------



## Speicher (7 Oct 2017)

Oxo said:


> Spot is quite an unusual name for a cat.



Does @Threevok have a cat called Spot? or Spock?

Tasha was called Tasha Yar.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2017)

I thought I was doing rather well making a head badge out of a thin piece of brass sheet until I spotted I had written TOCS instead of SCOT!

Doh!


----------



## lutonloony (7 Oct 2017)

White cat (Branston) has decided she wants to be a punk!


----------



## hopless500 (7 Oct 2017)

just woken up from a 3 hour Rocky


----------



## raleighnut (7 Oct 2017)

Just got up too, after a really late night. Off out to another Birthday party in a bit, should be good


----------



## TVC (7 Oct 2017)

We have had a mooch into town, had a look round DeMontfort Uni - it's really changed in the last few years. We walked round the old castle precincts and Mary de Castro before heading into the shopping area. Found an excellent Korean supermarket we didn't know about and bought some Kimchi, then went for lunch at Delilah deli. We may have also bought some spreading chorizo and ewe cheese as we left. Then on to Hotel Chocolat - because, well, chocolate, and we found a new Vietnamese Pho restaurant which was packed, so it must be good. Finally on to Leicester Market and the fish stalls before coming home via a sushi bar.

An acceptable Saturday.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Oct 2017)

Sounds good


----------



## petek (7 Oct 2017)

Amalgamated Union of Spaniels - Official Picket- "We want Walkies" cadre. Unsuccessfully trying to convince me that it isn't raining. But it IS....


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2017)

We've spent the afternoon wandering around Wolverhampton, was slightly disappointed to find they had demolished the indoor market and replaced it with a carpark, we had to find somewhere else for lunch.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Spot the cat
> View attachment 377369


----------



## hopless500 (7 Oct 2017)

Mr Hop has a lime & soda. I have a yummy tonic water


----------



## potsy (7 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Mr Hop has a lime & soda. I have a yummy tonic water
> View attachment 377486


I do like a lime and soda, mine usually have a vodka in though


----------



## raleighnut (7 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Mr Hop has a lime & soda. I have a yummy tonic water
> View attachment 377486


----------



## potsy (7 Oct 2017)

User said:


> @MossCommuter has had it already.


Has anyone claimed her chicken madras allowance yet?


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Oct 2017)

User said:


> @MossCommuter has had it already.


Summoned to the thread for that!?

Must try harder


----------



## TVC (7 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> If you are not using your daily alcohol allowance, can I have it?


Could your liver stand it?


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2017)

Had a lovely day stewarding at the Seal Point show - loads of fabby kitty cuddles *and* I got asked to steward for Best in Show. 

My "pocket" cat of the day was a wonderful floofy non-ped tortie with the most amazing pantaloons and feather duster tail.


----------



## gbb (7 Oct 2017)

An emotional day.
Granddaughter (4) had an operation to reset a double break in her arm so that plays on your mind even though you know it's routine.
Anniversary of my dads passing tomorrow so down the crematorium to lay flowers, we had our other granddaughters with us, babysitting.
Visit my brothers memorial at the same crem, just to say hello while I was there. I was showing my older grandaughter his photo on the memorial, hes holding a glass of beer...'i was on the other end of the camera when that photo was taken in Turkey' I explained..and for some reason it unexpectedly cut me up.
And then, I realised we've exposed our precious granddaughters to confront what death means....our older gd was quite quiet at the crem...thoughtful perhaps Wished we hadn't taken them, they were fine after, just a bit deep for them perhaps at the time.
And to end the day...my long lost older brother has just got tentatively In touch. We spent some time wondering if he was even still alive. He missed dads passing and it's left a lot of guilt so we're convincing him to contact mum...who has yearned for news from him, despite his being the black sheep of the family....but as I said in another post, blood is blood, good to know he's well.

What a day.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> If you are not using your daily alcohol allowance, can I have it?


Please do


----------



## TVC (7 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Please do


Who are you, and what have you done with Hoppy?


----------



## gbb (7 Oct 2017)

gbb said:


> An emotional day.......
> And to end the day...my long lost older brother has just got tentatively In touch. We spent some time wondering if he was even still alive. He missed dads passing and it's left a lot of guilt so we're convincing him to contact mum...who has yearned for news from him, despite his being the black sheep of the family....but as I said in another post, blood is blood, good to know he's well.
> 
> What a day.


He's rang mum, she's rang us and is cockahoop. Hes been a bane to his parents all his life, gone his own way and never really shown loyalty to family at all, we were never close but never hated each other either..ultimately he's my brother and his mum's son.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> A weekend double
> 
> View attachment 377379
> 
> ...


You're allowed to bring food into the hospital?
Last one I was at had room service, but your doctor determined which menu you could order from.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> You're allowed to bring food into the hospital?
> Last one I was at had room service, but your doctor determined which menu you could order from.


Cafe meant for visitors, often with patients & staff using it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Oct 2017)

gbb said:


> An emotional day.
> Granddaughter (4) had an operation to reset a double break in her arm so that plays on your mind even though you know it's routine.
> Anniversary of my dads passing tomorrow so down the crematorium to lay flowers, we had our other granddaughters with us, babysitting.
> Visit my brothers memorial at the same crem, just to say hello while I was there. I was showing my older grandaughter his photo on the memorial, hes holding a glass of beer...'i was on the other end of the camera when that photo was taken in Turkey' I explained..and for some reason it unexpectedly cut me up.
> ...


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Cafe meant for visitors, often with patients & staff using it.


I see. Mostly just staff use cafeteria itself, and security force, while patients and visitors use room service. Few wards where I live, very small hospital bed areas, most all things are outpatient, usually single person in a room, at the R/C hospital I go to. I think my recent stay of 3 days was the only one I've had since the 1970's.


----------



## Katherine (7 Oct 2017)

gbb said:


> An emotional day.
> Granddaughter (4) had an operation to reset a double break in her arm so that plays on your mind even though you know it's routine.
> Anniversary of my dads passing tomorrow so down the crematorium to lay flowers, we had our other granddaughters with us, babysitting.
> Visit my brothers memorial at the same crem, just to say hello while I was there. I was showing my older grandaughter his photo on the memorial, hes holding a glass of beer...'i was on the other end of the camera when that photo was taken in Turkey' I explained..and for some reason it unexpectedly cut me up.
> ...


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2017)

Poppy has just biffed me to tell me that cuddle time is over.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Oct 2017)

It was rooster verses angle grinder and foot file last night.













I'm so, so glad we have a very well behaved rooster!
Outcome is a rooster with 1.5cm shorter spurs which have a nice rounded edge to them. (they grew a touch longer than we normally allow whilst I was in hospital) 

I never, ever thought I would be giving a rooster a pedicure!


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I see. Mostly just staff use cafeteria itself, and security force, while patients and visitors use room service. Few wards where I live, very small hospital bed areas, most all things are outpatient, usually single person in a room, at the R/C hospital I go to. I think my recent stay of 3 days was the only one I've had since the 1970's.


Near me, it's a seperate private company, that does the catering for the patients. Hospital kitchen(fully equipped) is now used only for re-heating food prepared elsewhere.

Staff canteen has gone, so they'll bring their own or eat in the cafe. Cost, but if you believe the management, it's to improve relations between staff and customers(patients). Staff should be allowed to get away from the patients at some time during their shift(My opinion). Even the A&E has two staff bought kettles.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It was rooster verses angle grinder and foot file last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why the angle grinder, file not strong enough?


----------



## hopless500 (7 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Why the angle grinder, file not strong enough?


Should be able to wiggle it off with a pair of pliers!


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Should be able to wiggle it off with a pair of pliers!


Wire cutters. How would you like your nails pulling off with a pair of pliers?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Why the angle grinder, file not strong enough?


His spurs are around 12mm or more in diameter. We usually have to take off an minimum of a 1cm every 6 weeks or so.. It's hard nail material grown to fight with. A foot file is simply not good enough to cut through our bring down enough of the nail. Even a hand operated one isn't enough, we use my usb charged one. It's actually a foot file for hard skin rather than a nail file but worked brilliantly. Problem is that you need to keep something rotating at a high speed very close to the leg of a bird that is rarely handled (we don't need to). 

Some people use secateurs, but we find that an angle grinder (new blade) works better because his blood supply goes a long way up into his spurs (further than most other birds) so that disc cauterises the blood vessel at the same time as cutting the spur off (which is desperately hard on this bird) if we nick it accidentally. If that is the case then dab it with iodine as well once we have taken the hard angles off with the foot file. Luckily he is an exceptionally well behaved rooster and knows that in the house we are the boss, outside we let him be the 'boss' but he's never aggressive towards us. once done, he sits on my lap until hrs recovered, he's fed and then returned to the roost from where we took him. But he never ever put back until he recovered and he stays on my knee until he has. 
It's one part of having a rooster that I never really appreciated before. It's just his ' nails ' grow too quickly and rip to shreds then wing and back feathers of his favourite girls who are all wearing saddles at present because of the damage to their wings whilst I was in hospital! Sadly one girl is probably going to need a saddle and sun cream for the entire summer and autumn the damage is that bad.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Wire cutters. How would you like your nails pulling off with a pair of pliers?


See above. Wire cutters just can't get through his spurs. We've tried and failed.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2017)

Not something like this then?


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> See above. Wire cutters just can't get through his spurs. We've tried and failed.


Still better than pulling them off. Tinstips!!


----------



## hopless500 (7 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Wire cutters. How would you like your nails pulling off with a pair of pliers?


There's another underneath. It's more like the cat claw thing where they shed the top layer.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> There's another underneath. It's more like the cat claw thing where they shed the top layer.


I could do the same with my right thumb(It's got three nails), but no intention.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not something like this then?
> View attachment 377564


Less heavy duty. It is a cheap one which was originally purchased just to remove the heads of nails hammered through some wood (by someone else). Problem was they stuck out into the life ceiling of the downstairs passage like some medieval torture chamber! Stand up or try to and you risked impaling your skull on one of them and they was no short supply of them either! One ever foot or so 6 inches apart! We then found it had another use. We can always tell when we need a new blade because we can't get through his spurs very easily. Curiously he's not bothered by the noise at all. (tested before we used it on him first time around). Neither is be bothered by being held, wrapped and on his back. It's the vibrations through his spurs that he's not so keen on making it a two person job. I hold him and calm him, my husband cuts the spurs and then whilst in still holding him I will file down the edges before iodine (betadine) is put on the ends. 

The only difference between today and yesterday as far as he's concerned is that he is sliding off the girls' backs today whereas yesterday he was ripping their feathers.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2017)

Morning. That was confusing. I was just reading the results of the race and didn't realize that it was in reverse order. I might have noticed when they all finished in perfect order on the grid.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2017)

They just showed a cyclist having a terrible crash falling over some railings on a bend during a race. I think he escaped unhurt.


----------



## midlife (8 Oct 2017)

Sparrow hawk just charged across the garden aiming for breakfast at the bird feeder. Missed so sulked on the fence for a while.

Now the sky is deserted apart from a couple of crows.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Oct 2017)

midlife said:


> Sparrow hawk just charged across the garden aiming for breakfast at the bird feeder. Missed so sulked on the fence for a while.
> 
> Now the sky is deserted apart from a couple of crows.



We've had one doing the rounds.
A few less doves seems to be the result.


----------



## midlife (8 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> We've had one doing the rounds.
> A few less doves seems to be the result.



Yep, there are regular puddles of grey feathers in the garden, I've got a pic of the sparrowhawk picking at one but it's a bit blurry. The crows seem to mob the local raptors, I'd have thought a crow would have been a tasty meal?


----------



## mybike (8 Oct 2017)

gbb said:


> And then, I realised we've exposed our precious granddaughters to confront what death means....our older gd was quite quiet at the crem...thoughtful perhaps Wished we hadn't taken them, they were fine after, just a bit deep for them perhaps at the time.



I doubt it will hurt, rather the opposite. Children in the past were much more exposed to reality.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2017)

I think I have managed make a head badge that looks like it has been knocking around for the past sixty years. Which isn't bad as the bike it over sixty.


----------



## midlife (8 Oct 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I just started a thread in the cafe, and have now placed my own thread on ignore. Sometimes you just can't start any thread on here without it going off-topic.



Sorry, can't hear you properly.......can you switch to a lossless format


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2017)

Sat in Annies Resaurant And Lounge at Toppems Garden centre with coffee and toast


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Oct 2017)

I'm boiling four eggs. Two to have with toast,two to be boiled for longer, to eat when cold.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2017)

Slept like a log last night.

Weather would be ideal to go out on the bike right now, but while the mind is rather willing, the body is in a onesie and wanting to spend the afternoon in front of the telly watching the F1 highlights and the England game.

Don't need to cook at least, as I picked up a rather fine double pepperoni pizza on YS in the Co-op on Friday. I have some leftover mozzarella in the fridge, so will wang that on top of the pizza to use it up.


----------



## postman (8 Oct 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> two to be boiled for longer, to eat when cold.




You or the eggs.


----------



## petek (8 Oct 2017)

Just back in from dog walkies plus sea bathing ( bracing) . Eau de wet spaniel aroma about the place. One of these chaps flew over low, going north along the beachline.
Makes ya proud to be British.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Oct 2017)

Broiled spam and pineapple bagel for brunch. I got some free fresh tomatillos and roma tomatos yesterday at the bike co-op, as people give away vegetables out front , so I am making meat for tacos.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Oct 2017)

One more piece of my doggie knitted.


----------



## midlife (8 Oct 2017)

McDonald's sauce for big bucks anyone ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Szechuan-...047684?hash=item28427afac4:g:h6sAAOSwwGdZ2lIS


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> View attachment 377685
> Just back in from dog walkies plus sea bathing ( bracing) . Eau de wet spaniel aroma about the place. One of these chaps flew over low, going north along the beachline.
> Makes ya proud to be British.


Saw one earlier today over Deal, same maybe?


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think I have managed make a head badge that looks like it has been knocking around for the past sixty years. Which isn't bad as the bike it over sixty.


Fab!


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Can’t you just go to animal rescue like everyone else?



I wish


----------



## TVC (8 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I wish




<covers cat's ears>


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> <covers cat's ears>



Why? There is nothing between them


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2017)




----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Fab!


Thanks. I won't go into production yet as they take too long to make. It was fun doing it though.


----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 377770


Perhaps she haiku'd away from it.


----------



## Speicher (8 Oct 2017)

I hope Mr Slow Worm Esq. appreciates all my hard work today preparing his possible hibernation nest for the winter. He, or she, does not like to be disturbed between November and March, so the wooden compost bin has bin emptied, and refilled. The bottom layer is a mix of twigs and softer, older material, very cosy if you are a legless lizard. 

I was able to spread six very large bucketsful of compost around the garden, and still have five very large sacks of compost to spread around. 

It was hard work and very tiring.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Oct 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm boiling four eggs. Two to have with toast,two to be boiled for longer, to eat when cold.



I hard boiled 3 dozen on Friday. I'm about to hard boil another 3 dozen or so. I'll give away another dozen today, but my girls will lay between 10-15 more today. Last week they laid 96 eggs between them. It's a lot of eggs to boil, eat or preserve. Even ensuring they get 6 a day between them, I've still got a fridge full of eggs.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4990008, member: 21629"]@SatNavSaysStraightOn

Start selling them. My grandma used to do that when we had about 30 hens and a family of 5 members struggled to eat eggs they laid. It was a good top up for our family budget, especially before Easter.[/QUOTE]

There's quite a few peeps around here who do this, selling eggs (and fruit & veg) by the roadside. Other option is to see whether a local cafe, pub or bakery can't take them off your hands.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2017)

If that f*ckin' alarm on a car inthe road behind my house doesn't stop going off unnecessarily every 5 minutes I'm going round there with napalm and bolt croppers!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I hard boiled 3 dozen on Friday. I'm about to hard boil another 3 dozen or so. I'll give away another dozen today, but my girls will lay between 10-15 more today. Last week they laid 96 eggs between them. It's a lot of eggs to boil, eat or preserve. Even ensuring they get 6 a day between them, I've still got a fridge full of eggs.


You could sell them. Fresh free range eggs are popular,at the right price. Someone sells them down my local pub. I think they're about £1.75 for half a dozen.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4990133, member: 21629"]@PeteXXX

No need to be so cruel. A few drops of valerian extract on the bonet/roof of a car would help much more. 

_@Reynard would start laughing after reading this ... _[/QUOTE]
I think I prefer my 'cure'


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4990008, member: 21629"]@SatNavSaysStraightOn

Start selling them. My grandma used to do that when we had about 30 hens and a family of 5 members struggled to eat eggs they laid. It was a good top up for our family budget, especially before Easter.[/QUOTE]



Reynard said:


> There's quite a few peeps around here who do this, selling eggs (and fruit & veg) by the roadside. Other option is to see whether a local cafe, pub or bakery can't take them off your hands.





Accy cyclist said:


> You could sell them. Fresh free range eggs are popular,at the right price. Someone sells them down my local pub. I think they're about £1.75 for half a dozen.


You can't legally still then in nsw, Australia unless your entire flock had been vaccinated against all sorts. Some of these vaccinations can only be given to 5 day old chicks otherwise they are useless.

We swap eggs for other produce when we can with hubby's work colleagues and anyone visiting usually goes home with a dozen or so but we still have way more than we can eat.
It's one of the problems of rescuing chickens! Once they are fit and healthy again...

When people insist on paying for them, I settle on $5 per dozen which is very cheap for free range organic eggs. Supermarkets sells them at around $8.99 free range organic per dozen, private shops for much more.

But I'm at the end of a dirt road 12km from the nearest tarmac. I wouldn't get much passing trade!


----------



## StuAff (8 Oct 2017)

Question for @Reynard Do you ever get any yellow stickers yellow stickered?


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You can't legally still then in nsw, Australia unless your entire flock had been vaccinated against all sorts. Some of these vaccinations can only be given to 5 day old chicks otherwise they are useless.
> 
> We swap eggs for other produce when we can with hubby's work colleagues and anyone visiting usually goes home with a dozen or so but we still have way more than we can eat.
> It's one of the problems of rescuing chickens! Once they are fit and healthy again...
> ...


Oh right, I didn't know you lived in Australia. I couldn't be bothered to turn my laptop upside down to read your location.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Oct 2017)

I've just had spud pie chips and gravy for my supper. A bit too much potato on the plate for my liking. Next time it'll be a cheese and onion pie and chips.


----------



## TVC (8 Oct 2017)

Exactly nine years ago right now I was getting very excited and a little nervous.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just had spud pie chips and gravy for my supper. A bit too much *potato* on the plate for my liking. Next time it'll be a cheese and onion pie and chips.


Your missing a bit!


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> If that f*ckin' alarm on a car inthe road behind my house doesn't stop going off unnecessarily every 5 minutes I'm going round there with napalm and bolt croppers!!!


If you do get sick of it avoid paintwork, it'll clear the paint back to the metal.


----------



## potsy (8 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Exactly nine years ago right now I was getting very excited and a little nervous.


Was that the day you took the stabilizers off your bike?


----------



## Katherine (8 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> I hope Mr Slow Worm Esq. appreciates all my hard work today preparing his possible hibernation nest for the winter. He, or she, does not like to be disturbed between November and March, so the wooden compost bin has bin emptied, and refilled. The bottom layer is a mix of twigs and softer, older material, very cosy if you are a legless lizard.
> 
> I was able to spread six very large bucketsful of compost around the garden, and still have five very large sacks of compost to spread around.
> 
> It was hard work and very tiring.


Good work! I need to do something similar. Today I have cleared the runner beans which have been delicious this year. I have a bag of tulip bulbs which need planting sooner rather than later. 
I also cleaned and polished my bike which was really muddy from last weekend.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4990133, member: 21629"]@PeteXXX

No need to be so cruel. A few drops of valerian extract on the bonet/roof of a car would help much more. 

_@Reynard would start laughing after reading this ... _[/QUOTE]

You know me too well.  *wipes eyes with hanky* 

Actually, I bought some valerian cat toys at the show yesterday. Not that the girls really need any more toys, but Poppy loves valerian toys so...


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> You can't legally still then in nsw, Australia unless your entire flock had been vaccinated against all sorts. Some of these vaccinations can only be given to 5 day old chicks otherwise they are useless.



Boo to the red tape. 

You could always make ice cream with excess eggs.  And fresh pasta, enriched breads, fruit curds, custard tarts...


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2017)

StuAff said:


> Question for @Reynard Do you ever get any yellow stickers yellow stickered?



I think that's about the only thing I *haven't* managed to buy on YS


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2017)

I'm going to get myself a


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Oct 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh right, I didn't know you lived in Australia. I couldn't be bothered to turn my laptop upside down to read your location.




It would be upside down as well if I want on the tablet outside enjoying the spring sunshine and thinking in getting to warm!

We moved out here in may last year after someone offered to pay us to live here for 4 years... 

Edit: here you go... https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/would-you-live-in-canberra.188808/


Reynard said:


> Boo to the red tape.
> 
> You could always make ice cream with excess eggs.  And fresh pasta, enriched breads, fruit curds, custard tarts...



Sadly I'm on a diet. A protein rich diet but a diet all the same... And I'm allergic to dairy proteins (not intolerant to lactose but anaphylactic shock allergic) so life gets more complicated.

I've just had boiled 3 dozen more eggs, given away another dozen so only have 3 or so dozen left in the fridge that are fresh, excluding the 15 they will lay today!


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It would be upside down as well if I want on the tablet outside enjoying the spring sunshine and thinking in getting to warm!
> 
> We moved out here in may last year after someone offered to pay us to live here for 4 years...
> 
> ...


Eggagerating will not decrease the problem.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2017)

StuAff said:


> Question for @Reynard Do you ever get any yellow stickers yellow stickered?





Reynard said:


> I think that's about the only thing I *haven't* managed to buy on YS


Would it count if you got them at a clearance sale?


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Your missing a bit!


Mushy peas?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> You know me too well.  *wipes eyes with hanky*
> 
> Actually, I bought some valerian cat toys at the show yesterday. Not that the girls really need any more toys, but Poppy loves valerian toys so...


Wasn't Valerian a poison used in an esipode of Midsomer Murders?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Boo to the red tape.
> 
> You could always make ice cream with excess eggs.  And fresh pasta, enriched breads, fruit curds, custard tarts...


And cakes!


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Oct 2017)

All this talk of consuming eggs makes me think about the health warnings in the 80's, about cholesterol in eggs and how we shouldn't eat more than 2 a day and not every day at that. Even though my cholesterol level is slightly low at 4.2 i still stick to that rule.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (9 Oct 2017)

My track pump broke


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Oct 2017)

Nine years ago today


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Oct 2017)

Nine years ago today


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2017)

Morning. Why do cat's bite your toes? 
Schrodie just wandered in and bit my big toe. Mind you it then proceeded to turn into rollies over, tummy tickles ,chin and ear rubs and purring ,then laying on back and stretching paws in the air.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Oct 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> My track pump broke


Mine broke (the clip bit that holds it on) at the nozzle a while ago. It's very difficult trying to hold the nozzle onto the valve with one hand while pressing the pump handle with the other.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Why do cat's bite your toes?
> Schrodie just wandered in and bit my big toe. Mind you it then proceeded to turn into rollies over, tummy tickles ,chin and ear rubs and purring ,then laying on back and stretching paws in the air.


My dog bites the feet of people who accidentally stand on his tail. As soon as they do it he goes ape and bites them,whether they're wearing steel toe caps or flip flops.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Nine years ago today
> 
> View attachment 377832



Have we seen those trousers before @The Velvet Curtain ?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (9 Oct 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> Mine broke (the clip bit that holds it on) at the nozzle a while ago. It's very difficult trying to hold the nozzle onto the valve with one hand while pressing the pump handle with the other.



My lever broke too. Only lasted 15 years too.


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Nine years ago today
> 
> View attachment 377832



Happy anniversary.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Oct 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> My lever broke too. Only lasted 15 years too.


15 years isn't too bad. Mine lasted about 6 months before it started to not properly grip the valve. It's an Air Supply one,from Halfords. I always remember the name of it because of that song by Air Supply. When i need to pump my tyres up properly i just go into the local bike shop and he does it for me for 10 pence a tyre.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Nine years ago today
> 
> View attachment 377832


Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Nine years ago today
> 
> View attachment 377832



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT-MwNfmVOU


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2017)

I can do the ironing! 

Well that's what Schrodie thought as he came running up the stairs towards me , saw the washing basket full of clothes and was about to jump in.

He is now having a cuddle on my lap. Both cats are very cuddly today.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2017)

Building site news

Workmen stuck in broken lift


----------



## TVC (9 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Oh God! Those trousers...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Salty seadog said:


> Have we seen those trousers before @The Velvet Curtain ?


Those trousers come out for special occasions.

Not everyone can carry off wearing white trousers, but as you can see, I can


----------



## hopless500 (9 Oct 2017)

H


Lullabelle said:


> Nine years ago today
> 
> View attachment 377832


Happy anniversary


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2017)




----------



## StuAff (9 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Nine years ago today
> 
> View attachment 377832


It was Curtains for you then!
Happy anniversary.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Why do cat's bite your toes?
> Schrodie just wandered in and bit my big toe. Mind you it then proceeded to turn into rollies over, tummy tickles ,chin and ear rubs and purring ,then laying on back and stretching paws in the air.


Whilst you were doing that, what was the cat doing?


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Nine years ago today
> 
> View attachment 377832


Happy Anniversary, and many happy returns of the day. Looks like a lovely wedding.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Nine years ago today
> 
> View attachment 377832


Happy anniversary.to you and @The Velvet Curtain


----------



## potsy (9 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Have we seen those trousers before @The Velvet Curtain ?


Yes, every year for the last nine years 


Congratulations TVC & Lu


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Oct 2017)

I was up before the (work) beak this morning.


----------



## GM (9 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Nine years ago today
> 
> View attachment 377832




Happy Anniversary!


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4990648, member: 21629"]What an idiot I am.

Done forklift training with one of largest Kent training companies. They doesn't print cards and certificates - an outside company does that. Been told that I'll receive certificates by post after 10 - 15 working days. Today is day 16 and nothing in the letter box as usual.

Chased the company on Friday asking how long I'll need to wait. Got told off for doing this.
Got a phone call couple of hours ago - they already received my certificates but will sent them tomorrow.

I am an idiot because I've done everything legally. If I will need another training I'll pay a bit more money for a certain company who takes the money and prints you cards /certificates and everything is done in less than 30 minutes. No training of course - you give us money - we give you certificates. Illegal but no mess at all. Only now I understood why this method is so popular among immigrants. Not because of lack of language skills, but because nobody want to wait for paperwork for weeks.[/QUOTE]
Good things come to those who wait.

And if it's "in the system" you may be waiting a while.

Why are you an idiot for wanting to it legally?


----------



## ianrauk (9 Oct 2017)

The lift is working


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4990668, member: 21629"]Those who wait always lose everything. I don't even want to know how many potential jobs I've just lost. I can actually bury certificates in my room until next August because it's too late for any forklift job, they are all gone by now.[/QUOTE]
I'd say, from experience, that the demand goes up at this time of year. Yes I don't drive, but I have worked in warehouses.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Sadly I'm on a diet. A protein rich diet but a diet all the same... And I'm allergic to dairy proteins (not intolerant to lactose but anaphylactic shock allergic) so life gets more complicated.
> 
> I've just had boiled 3 dozen more eggs, given away another dozen so only have 3 or so dozen left in the fridge that are fresh, excluding the 15 they will lay today!



Ah, c**k... Scrub that idea then. You can freeze eggs once they're cooked. And you can freeze egg whites for meringues. And egg yolks give a lovely richness to mashed potato.

Maybe make a job lot of omelettes, fill them with whatever, cool and then freeze individually. Quick and easy ready meals LOL.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Wasn't Valerian a poison used in an esipode of Midsomer Murders?



Well, I don't watch that, but given the properties of Valerian, it's highly unlikely. It's a mild sedative - you'll find it in a lot of "sleep easy" herbal teas.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Nine years ago today
> 
> View attachment 377832



Happy anniversary xxx


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2017)

I have found my box full of pilchards.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have found my box full of pilchards.


Have you been reading that Hungarian phrasebook again,


View: https://youtu.be/akbflkF_1zY


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2017)

Passed about ten minutes ago by a female in nothing more than a bright pink dressing gown and blue flip flops.


----------



## potsy (9 Oct 2017)

Back from a walk to the shop, came home with 6kg of bird seed, dodgy knee is not happy now, but the birds will be


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Have you been reading that Hungarian phrasebook again,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/akbflkF_1zY




Nope 

I really do have a box of Pilchards... Pilchard, the cat from "Bob the Builder", that is. Needed them to do something for an upcoming cat show.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4990688, member: 21629"]Yeah but you live in North and I live in South UK and things are different when talking about jobs. There are no cities in Kent - towns only and all industrial areas are widely scattered across Kent. I knew I won't get a big variety of FLT jobs at the end of September/beginning of October but wasting a whole month while waiting for paperwork completely put me off any FLT job this year. I also haven't got a car so I cannot apply for a job which is accessible by car only. 

Well, sh1t happens.[/QUOTE]
I used to work split shifts in an out of the way area. Easy get to by car, but I used a bike instead. 250+ miles a weekend.


----------



## potsy (9 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> ....and how is your knee progressing? Any better (apart from when you are carrying 6kg weights)?


Slight improvement, think I'll be back at work on Wednesday, just hope it holds up.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Those trousers come out for special occasions.
> 
> Not everyone can carry off wearing white trousers, but as you can see, I can



I see both of your trouser incidents were in hot climes. I've had sunstroke too. It's scary the effect it can have on someone with an exposed and vulnerable pate.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Back from a walk to the shop, came home with 6kg of bird seed, dodgy knee is not happy now, but the birds will be


I've just got back from collecting a 12.75 kilo bag of wild bird seed and 2kg of peanuts from Wilco on the back of my trike.
Qooh and a packet of dope for the cats Catnip.


----------



## potsy (9 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I've just got back from collecting a 12.75 kilo bag of wild bird seed and 2kg of peanuts from Wilco on the back of my trike.
> Qooh and a packet of dope for the cats Catnip.


The speed these buggers are eating it, I'm now looking at getting a 30kg bulk pack.

Will work out much cheaper, and they deliver.


----------



## petek (9 Oct 2017)

4-15am.
Awakened by crunching.
Reach to switch on bedside light.
No electricity.
Puppy happily munching through heater cable has tripped the relay.
It was turned off at the socket too!
Such fun.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> 4-15am.
> Awakened by crunching.
> Reach to switch on bedside light.
> No electricity.
> ...


Earth to neg will trip an RCD.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> The speed these buggers are eating it, I'm now looking at getting a 30kg bulk pack.
> 
> Will work out much cheaper, and they deliver.


Wilkinson's used to deliver 'free' if you spent over a certain amount ( £50 as I recall) but they stopped that, it's not that much hassle to go every 3-4wks though and it's a reason to pop out.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Oct 2017)

Thank you all


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Eggagerating will not decrease the problem.


They laid 16 instead. Most we've had in one day and our oldest girl didn't lay yesterday either! 



Accy cyclist said:


> All this talk of consuming eggs makes me think about the health warnings in the 80's, about cholesterol in eggs and how we shouldn't eat more than 2 a day and not every day at that. Even though my cholesterol level is slightly low at 4.2 i still stick to that rule.


In Australia there is now a government campaign to clarify that it is safe to eat eggs everyday. TV ads and logos on anything with eggs including eggs cartoons (classic, I believe is the contents that contain the egg, not the cartoon  ) 


Illaveago said:


> Morning. Why do cat's bite your toes?


Hens do exactly the same as well... They pick and bite at toes until they don't get anything then retire, forgot that nothing edible was obtained last time round and come back for another attempt!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Oct 2017)

Morning everyone. It's one of those lovely cold mornings that is damp and sunny and not going to stay chilled (5C overnight) for long but smells divine at the moment.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Oct 2017)

I've just had cauliflower cheese and chips for supper. A bit tastier than last nights spud pie and chips.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2017)

Good YS hunting in Tesco tonight. I got what I went for (fruit, veg, breakfast items from the bakery) which made a change from recent trips.  Didn't even bother with the chilled stuff, as apart from Mr & Mrs Bowls Club, everyone who could be there was there, so it was a total bun fight.  As it was, Big Hair dropped a full crate of vegetables on my foot, scuffing my new walking shoes.  Ho hum...

I also scored some bits and bobs in the Co-op earlier in the afternoon including some very nice smoked salmon.  It's vacuum sealed, so will keep till Xmas.

And I scored a lovely bouquet of flowers in the petrol station when I stopped for fuel on the way home.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4990688, member: 21629"]Yeah but you live in North and I live in South UK and things are different when talking about jobs. There are no cities in Kent - towns only and all industrial areas are widely scattered across Kent. I knew I won't get a big variety of FLT jobs at the end of September/beginning of October but wasting a whole month while waiting for paperwork completely put me off any FLT job this year. I also haven't got a car so I cannot apply for a job which is accessible by car only.

Well, crap happens.[/QUOTE]





And




Now I know you haven't yet got the physical copies, a phonecall from the second one to where you did your training, should confirm you've passed. I have the number if you feel like working afternoons/evenings.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Oct 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just had cauliflower cheese and chips for supper. A bit tastier than last nights spud pie and chips.


You and @potsy share the same cookbook?


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Nine years ago today
> 
> View attachment 377832


Which Centre Parks was that?


Congrats btw :-)


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You and @potsy share the same cookbook?


 I just get my inspiration when wandering the aisles of Audi and Morrisons. I must say,that's the best cauliflower cheese i've had, but i usually make my own so that's no surprise.


----------



## gaijintendo (10 Oct 2017)

Turns out, it wasn't some kind of spawn invasion, I had just put a disposable nappy in the washing machine.

Those things are INSANE. I worry for the environment. After shaking all the clothes out, the entire back yard looks like it is covered in melting hailstones.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Oct 2017)

Morning, I'm going to get in my pit now. One more night shift and I'm back on terra firma.

When I wake up at about 15.21 I will eat this banana and the mug will be filled with tea . As you can see it will be a proper banana tasting banana.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2017)

Gwen was acting very strange yesterday. In out, in out, she just didn't settle for long before wanting to go out again. We'll be keeping an eye on her.
She is a bit of an old lady.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Gwen was acting very strange yesterday. In out, in out, she just didn't settle for long before wanting to go out again. We'll be keeping an eye on her.
> She is a bit of an old lady.


It's that time of year, ours can't decide whether to go out or chase each other round the house, sounds like a herd of Elephants going up/down the stairs.


----------



## mybike (10 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Those trousers come out for special occasions.
> 
> Not everyone can carry off wearing white trousers, but as you can see, I can



Hmmm


----------



## mybike (10 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Earth to neg will trip an RCD.



neut


----------



## raleighnut (10 Oct 2017)

mybike said:


> neut


Yep, my error it is of course neutral.


----------



## mybike (10 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Morning, I'm going to get in my pit now. One more night shift and I'm back on terra firma.
> 
> When I wake up at about 15.21 I will eat this banana and the mug will be filled with tea . As you can see it will be a proper banana tasting banana.
> 
> View attachment 377993



 Compost heap ready.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I wouldn't be taking it that far. It can go over the side.


I'll rescue it from Deal beach....


----------



## ianrauk (10 Oct 2017)




----------



## Asa Post (10 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Morning, I'm going to get in my pit now. One more night shift and I'm back on terra firma.
> 
> When I wake up at about 15.21 I will eat this banana and the mug will be filled with tea . As you can see it will be a proper banana tasting banana.
> 
> View attachment 377993


Holland and Barrett Cod Liver Oil capsules. Very appropriate for a sailor.


----------



## potsy (10 Oct 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I just get my inspiration when wandering the aisles of Audi and Morrisons


Blimey, how much is a loaf of bread at Audi?

I thought I was upmarket doing my shopping at Tesco


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2017)

I will be making blueberry jam later.


----------



## petek (10 Oct 2017)

Lovely fine and dry ride out and back first thing.
Big flock(?) of seals heading north.
Seal pup season is due to start.
Rain came on just as I was garaging my bike.
Feeling smug.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2017)

Lexi has caught two mice while I was having my lunch of pulled pork, crusty white bread and a punnet of raspberries.


----------



## Katherine (10 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Morning, I'm going to get in my pit now. One more night shift and I'm back on terra firma.
> 
> When I wake up at about 15.21 I will eat this banana and the mug will be filled with tea . As you can see it will be a proper banana tasting banana.
> 
> View attachment 377993



Good morning! 15.21 is a very precise time to wake up at about. 
The banana looks very sad but I hope you enjoyed it anyway with the cup of tea. Did someone else fill the mug or did you have to get up?


----------



## petek (10 Oct 2017)

The collective noun for seals is a "Pod".
Everyday is a schoolday here on cyclechat.


----------



## postman (10 Oct 2017)

Christmas party booked.12th at THE MERCHANT here in Leeds.Noisy lot keep away.Time 12-00 till when they have had enough.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> Good morning! 15.21 is a very precise time to wake up at about.
> The banana looks very sad but I hope you enjoyed it anyway with the cup of tea. Did someone else fill the mug or did you have to get up?




Indeed, I woke at that time the last two days...anyway, woke about 10 mins ago. Banana eaten, tea being. Made myself, all mod cons in my cabin/cell....


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Oct 2017)

Broiled Spam with pineapple and veggie rice. Due to get stormy this afternoon.


----------



## TVC (10 Oct 2017)

This is scary.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2017)

Am cream crackered.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This is scary.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2017)

Lovely supper here chez Casa Reynard tonight; baked camembert, roasted baby San Marzano tomatoes, roasted garlic and fresh crusty white bread & butter.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Oct 2017)

I've just phoned "Jim" up. His wife wife answered the phone. She asked who i was and if i wanted to speak to him. Well why the fark am i phoning him up i thought to myself.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2017)

I am heading off the the Land of Nod via Hot Bath. Need to be in Cambridge at stupid o'clock tomorrow.


----------



## alicat (11 Oct 2017)

Yesterday I was bitten by a mosquito. Three times.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Oct 2017)

Wild and wet today.. 23°c for the weekend they say..
I have 4 days off so ill be enjoying that ,if it happens


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2017)

Morning. It is grey and windy here.

Ooh! I just saw a blue bit.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2017)

Help!

I'm being sat upon by two cats.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (11 Oct 2017)

Can I big it up for A Choral History of Britain on Radio 4. Fascinating subject beautifully presented.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Oct 2017)

we've just seen an adult (presumably make going by is size) wild bore walk passed out home. 

It made the adult male roos at 6 foot tall or higher look rather small. I'm not sure I'm going out there alone tonight (to look up my girls (aka chooks))...


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2017)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4992653, member: 9609"]Brilliant - he seems to have the exact same phone as me.[/QUOTE]
My thought exactly. A simple reliable Nokia.


----------



## Speicher (11 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is grey and windy here.
> 
> Ooh! I just saw a blue bit.


Not enough to make a sailor a pair of trousers?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Oct 2017)

User said:


> They tend only to get antsy if they feel cornered.


Wombats are the same. Problem is that the creek meets a another creek where our home is acting as a natural 'corner' if you are not careful... 

And I do have a habit of going outside at night to stand and watch the stars of the possum depending on what is out... And this can be at anytime of night if my back feels the need to no longer be lying down... It's a rather unfortunate habit really but with no neighbour or light pollution the start gazing here is amazing. The possum just sits in the tree a few feet from me... The stars just gaze back...


----------



## StuAff (11 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> Nightmare journey back from France, which is having a general strike: I expected to be home by about 8pm yesterday, but after 3 hours delay at the airport, 3 hours sitting in the plane on the tarmac, then once back in the UK a delayed train, an hour on a rail-replacement bus, and a ten-quid taxi ride, I got home at 3.30am today. It's rather taken the edge off a nice visit to an old friend, to be honest .


Ouch! What a PITA.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2017)

Which flight company @User13710 ?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> EasyJet.



Good on them.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Imagine if it had been Lyingair...




I would have said the same


----------



## Katherine (11 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> Nightmare journey back from France, which is having a general strike: I expected to be home by about 8pm yesterday, but after 3 hours delay at the airport, 3 hours sitting in the plane on the tarmac, then once back in the UK a delayed train, an hour on a rail-replacement bus, and a ten-quid taxi ride, I got home at 3.30am today. It's rather taken the edge off a nice visit to an old friend, to be honest .



Sounds horrible but at least you are home safely.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I've had delays with EasyJet and had very similar experiences to @User13710 - well handled by all concerned (even if they've been run off their feet) with good humour. I've had delays with Ryanair* and had then try to deny they have any responsibilities for the welfare of passengers.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mr R's family insist on flying with them because they're cheap.




I'm fully aware of RyanAirs lowly tactics as hove flown with them a few times.
It was a brilliant bit of perfect customer service, one that should be applauded who ever the company was.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I'm fully aware of RyanAirs lowly tactics as hove flown with them a few times.
> It was a brilliant bit of perfect customer service, one that should be applauded who ever the company was.



tbf it's a legal obligation to offer refreshments after 2 hours delay and food after 4. And most crew and passengers would remain philisophical in the situation. There will always be some irrational sorts though. During the Icelandic ashcloud when air travel came to a standstill we were the bussiest I have ever been on the ferries. Every trip day and night for about 4 days was full to capacity and we still had people complaining to us that we were late or it was overcrowded.......'err sorry mate but we're helping you out here, at least your getting home and volcanic erruptions are somewhat out of our control.'


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 378134


Time for a heartfelt retrospective?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4hmkCuDUrE


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Oct 2017)

User said:


> On the whole boar/wild pigs are rather shy creatures. They tend only to get antsy if they feel cornered.


In the Southern U.S. they are getting pretty pushy, going into peoples' yards and such. In states like Alabama, there is no limit on boars, and in Texas, I think you can shoot them from an aircraft. I've heard they consider anything their territory, and have become a great nuisance .I can't imagine mountain biking in those areas. Cougars(puma) and badgers are shy by comparison. I've never seen a cougar, and badgers I have only seen by the roadside, hit by a car, and once I saw a badger running away across an open field,as I rode my bicycle.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> I'm fully aware of RyanAirs lowly tactics as hove flown with them a few times.
> It was a brilliant bit of perfect customer service, one that should be applauded who ever the company was.


Still probably better than most American air carriers, I have friends that will only fly Virgin or BA or Lufthansa going east. I don't fly at all anymore, not out of fear, but out of frustration with the airlines and security. Also too skint for anything more than train travel.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I've had delays with EasyJet and had very similar experiences to @User13710 - well handled by all concerned (even if they've been run off their feet) with good humour. I've had delays with Ryanair* and had then try to deny they have any responsibilities for the welfare of passengers.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mr R's family insist on flying with them because they're cheap.



View: https://youtu.be/l6pj3Fdbwng


WARNING NSFW


----------



## petek (11 Oct 2017)

No more flying for me thank goodness.
Never enjoyed it and the airport-messing-about these days is enough to make a saint swear.


----------



## petek (11 Oct 2017)

Not the best of days.
Housework until noon and then it came on to rain.
Bicycle garaged since yesterday.
I do miss that daily ride out and back.


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2017)

I've been having a laugh, I've been clearing out my spam folders. Apparently I've got 4.5 million in US dollars waiting for me in Switzerland, all I need to do is send them 105 US dollars to claim it, I've also had an offer to become a Mothercare mystery shopper and get a 100 pound voucher to spend in store, and yes as a 65 year old granddad I'm sure I can do that,  I've also been offered a 15% discount at a sex goods store.  I'm sure these people must think I've just come off the christmas tree.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> No more flying for me thank goodness.
> Never enjoyed it and the airport-messing-about these days is enough to make a saint swear.


Canberra has an international airport like no other we have been through. (I don't fully much either, cost and aircraft noise which hurts my ears being the main reasons but I also can't sit for long periods anymore so anything over an hour is murder for me). But I was impressed at the speed at which everything happens at Canberra. You can be off your plane and in your vehicle driving away within 15 minutes of touch down. 

My husband flies quite regularly with work, flying being the standard travel here because of distances involved, and I can literally be driving passed the end of the runway as his plane touches down and collect him from the arrivals area outside the airport without struggling to park or waiting anywhere. The international side of things is similar. 

Mind you here in Canberra a traffic jam is considered to be having to stop because a tragic light was on red!


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Canberra has an international airport like no other we have been through. (I don't fully much either, cost and aircraft noise which hurts my ears being the main reasons but I also can't sit for long periods anymore so anything over an hour is murder for me). But I was impressed at the speed at which everything happens at Canberra. You can be off your plane and in your vehicle driving away within 15 minutes of touch down.
> 
> My husband flies quite regularly with work, flying being the standard travel here because of distances involved, and I can literally be driving passed the end of the runway as his plane touches down and collect him from the arrivals area outside the airport without struggling to park or waiting anywhere. The international side of things is similar.
> 
> Mind you here in Canberra a traffic jam is considered to be having to stop because a tragic light was on red!


Tragic light!


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Oct 2017)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Can I big it up for A Choral History of Britain on Radio 4. Fascinating subject beautifully presented.


Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> Nightmare journey back from France, which is having a general strike: I expected to be home by about 8pm yesterday, but after 3 hours delay at the airport, 3 hours sitting in the plane on the tarmac, then once back in the UK a delayed train, an hour on a rail-replacement bus, and a ten-quid taxi ride, I got home at 3.30am today. It's rather taken the edge off a nice visit to an old friend, to be honest .


I drove from Duisburg back to Calais yesterday in around 4 hours, onto the next shuttle and home in no time.
There was a strike? I never knew :-/


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> EasyJet.


Excellent!


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2017)

There was a lot of pinkness a little while ago. Plus a lot of rain.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Oct 2017)

I have had a full morning, a trip to electronic recycling shed, post office, then home in time to meet the town water fellows, as they wanted to put electronic water meters inside and outside my house, so they all can be read at a central location, and my bills will be more accurate. Job was quickly done, especially as compared to a plumber, and they were on their way, then I cut down a 15 foot mulberry tree in my side yard with an ax and a parang, then washed dishes and made some tacos for lunch. May be bike ride/fettling/ polishing later. If the rain stops.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have had a full morning, a trip to electronic recycling shed, post office, then home in time to meet the town water fellows, as they wanted to put electronic water meters inside and outside my house, so they all can be read at a central location, and my bills will be more accurate. Job was quickly done, especially as compared to a plumber, and they were on their way, then I cut down a 15 foot mulberry tree in my side yard with *an ax and a parang, *then washed dishes and made some tacos for lunch. May be bike ride/fettling/ polishing later. If the rain stops.


Still sharp?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Oct 2017)

No, fairly tired, at this point.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Oct 2017)

I think I may give up and try going back to bed.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, fairly tired, at this point.


It'll stop raining in that case.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think I may give up and try going back to bed.


Not down at 7%!!

Do or do not, there is no try.


----------



## GM (11 Oct 2017)

I definitely think cats have a sixth sense, or something spooky about them. Since we lost our cat nearly 4 weeks ago, this ginger thing





Has apparantly been coming into our house every day and sometimes staying overnight. We know where he lives so we know where to take him if he over stays his welcome. He's currently asleep on my lap as I type this.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2017)

A little under ten hours to go!


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2017)

Whoever thought that buying a new suitcase would be such a palaver... 

Small suitcases i.e. cabin carry on size have shrunk quite noticeably since I bought the one I am about to retire to storage duties on the loft, and the expandable bit on most of them is a total joke. Spent my day scuttling between TKmaxx and the Grafton Centre armed with a notebook and tape measure.

I finally found one that I could live with, though I did have to compromise on aesthetics and forego an outside pocket in which to put my newspaper. Mind, the extra 40% off at the till was quite a pleasant surprise.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Whoever thought that buying a new suitcase would be such a palaver...
> 
> Small suitcases i.e. cabin carry on size have shrunk quite noticeably since I bought the one I am about to retire to storage duties on the loft, and the expandable bit on most of them is a total joke. Spent my day scuttling between TKmaxx and the Grafton Centre armed with a notebook and tape measure.
> 
> I finally found one that I could live with, though I did have to compromise on aesthetics and forego an outside pocket in which to put my newspaper. Mind, the extra 40% off at the till was quite a pleasant surprise.


Blame health & safety, via claims for work related injuries.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not down at 7%!!
> 
> Do or do not, there is no try.


It was 5am in the morning for me... I had been up since 3:30am and seen 22:00 (when I get woken to take my meds) 23:00, 24:00/00:00, 01:00 and 02:15 give our take a few minutes either way. 

I didn't go to bed in the end but perhaps I should have done. I made a mistake preparing my meds for the day at 6am. I usually have 2 time release paracetamol and 300mg pregabalin at 6am and will get the 2pm dose of each out as well (along with my other daily meds). I take 3 tablets and the rest go in the tablet cutter's storage area... At breakfast I found 3 paracetamol in the storage area not 2 paracetamol and 1 pregabalin. I know I took 3 tablets . My hubby, bless him, asked if I need him to stay with me for the morning to which I did yes. I'd just oded on pregabalin quite heavily. Then he turned around and told me he couldn't but would ring me frequently to check on me. He left at 7am. It's now 11am and guess what?


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Oct 2017)

Tonight's supper. Spud pie,cauliflower cheese and garden peas.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

He's not called?

Without checking, and feel free to tell me what to do, how low is the overdose limit on Pregabalin?


----------



## TVC (12 Oct 2017)

Early start, off to that Larndun on business. At least I should get lunch at Oxford services.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Early start, off to that Larndun on business. At least I should get lunch at Oxford services.



I'll be there at lunchtime. Give us a wave if you see me, I'll be on Regs' Old Pearson single speed.


----------



## gbb (12 Oct 2017)

The alarm is going off....eughhh, it seems like I only just fell asleep, I lean across and fumble for the button...it won't go off. I fumble some more in my torpid state, it wont go off, i press more buttons, am i pressing the wrong one...the alarm won't go off, jeez, am i being stupid....it finally stops as I press any button I. can find.
I lay there....wha ?...its 04.10.
Have I reset the time while fumbling around ? I get up and go find my tablet...it says 04.05. Oh ffs, i reset the alarm to 05.00 and slowly drift off again, wondering what the heck just happened.

I wake at 05.00 and getting dressed I see my mobile....it dawns on me, yeah  that was the alarm....its got a very occasional habit of going off at 04.00, a former alarm I set about a year ago that I can't find to turn off.

Bloomin mobiles


----------



## potsy (12 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Early start, off to that Larndun on business. At least I should get lunch at Oxford services.


You going South could explain the upturn in northern weather


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Early start, off to that Larndun on business. At least I should get lunch at Oxford services.



Have a safe journey


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2017)

Somebody's nicked half of the moon.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2017)

gbb said:


> The alarm is going off....eughhh, it seems like I only just fell asleep, I lean across and fumble for the button...it won't go off. I fumble some more in my torpid state, it wont go off, i press more buttons, am i pressing the wrong one...the alarm won't go off, jeez, am i being stupid....it finally stops as I press any button I. can find.
> I lay there....wha ?...its 04.10.
> Have I reset the time while fumbling around ? I get up and go find my tablet...it says 04.05. Oh ffs, i reset the alarm to 05.00 and slowly drift off again, wondering what the heck just happened.
> 
> ...


I find a bucket of water useful.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2017)

On my way out on my bike ride this morning I've got to drop the car in at the garage for its MOT and service. It could work out to be an expensive day.


----------



## TVC (12 Oct 2017)

I'm in that London and the sun is shining. Well I think it's shining, there is certainly a bright patch in the heavy yellow haze.


----------



## Bollo (12 Oct 2017)

Paging @Markymark! Due to some snafu at the BBC, we received the local news for London instead of the South. So instead of stories about antique theft and sailing, I got to watch a traffic jam camera and the aftermath of a stabbing.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2017)




----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2017)

Bollo said:


> Paging @Markymark! Due to some snafu at the BBC, we received the local news for London instead of the South. So instead of stories about antique theft and sailing, I got to watch a traffic jam camera and the aftermath of a stabbing.


You have got me worrying now. It wasn't on my local news. Are they keeping things from me?


----------



## Bollo (12 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You have got me worrying now. It wasn't on my local news. Are they keeping things from me?


They have television in Wiltshire!? 

(I'm riding over the border in about an hour. I've had my jabs.)


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2017)

Bollo said:


> They have television in Wiltshire!?
> 
> (I'm riding over the border in about an hour. I've had my jabs.)


What, out?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Oct 2017)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/technol...r/news-story/46b649ce3378c6042e181e74779b3f7f

_"You talkin' to me?"_

No, no, I wasn't, I swear!


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/technol...r/news-story/46b649ce3378c6042e181e74779b3f7f
> 
> _"You talkin' to me?"_
> 
> No, no, I wasn't, I swear!


Odd wildlife you've got down there.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> He's not called?
> 
> Without checking, and feel free to tell me what to do, how low is the overdose limit on Pregabalin?


Thanks. No idea but I basically took the nhs and Australian recommended maximum daily dose (usually spread out across 3 doses) in a single dose. In hospital the standard capsule was 75mg... I'm prescribed 3*300mg daily. I was quite drowsy abs stumbling around like a drunk looking for a drink, dizzy when I stood up etc but otherwise seem ok. I didn't take the 2pm dose so I wasn't over the 24hr limit side of life. Hurting like heck now because of missed doses and no morphine but I'm still about...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Odd wildlife you've got down there.


That's a baby! And they all look like that under their fur. There's a reckon they wreck vehicles, like wombats they are solid muscle. We have way too many of them where we live sadly.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Thanks. No idea but I basically took the nhs and Australian recommended maximum daily dose (usually spread out across 3 doses) in a single dose. In hospital the standard capsule was 75mg... I'm prescribed 3*300mg daily. I was quite drowsy abs stumbling around like a drunk looking for a drink, dizzy when I stood up etc but otherwise seem ok. I didn't take the 2pm dose so I wasn't over the 24hr limit side of life. Hurting like heck now because of missed doses and no morphine but I'm still about...


Good to know you're still here.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Oct 2017)

On the shop floor they are playing Christmas records


----------



## Katherine (12 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> On the shop floor they are playing Christmas records


----------



## raleighnut (12 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> On the shop floor they are playing Christmas records


Is that cos the miserable person who tells them to "Turn that some crap off" has cleared off to 'that there Lunnon' for the day.


----------



## TVC (12 Oct 2017)

So the M40 is shut, no Oxford Services, instead I'm on the M1 for lunch


----------



## Threevok (12 Oct 2017)

Sitting smugly in work, while everyone else complains about the roadworks (50+ weeks planned) at the main roundabout in Caerphilly - and how the knock on effect locally, means they all have to sit in miles and miles of traffic queues for the next year.

Ahem !!! May I suggest cycling ?


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> On my way out on my bike ride this morning I've got to drop the car in at the garage for its MOT and service. It could work out to be an expensive day.



Taking the parental unit's car for its MOT this arvo. Having it done early because its renewal falls on the day I have to be in Brum.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> Sitting smugly in work, while everyone else complains about the roadworks (50+ weeks planned) at the main roundabout in Caerphilly - and how the knock on effect locally, means they all have to sit in miles and miles of traffic queues for the next year.
> *
> Ahem !!! May I suggest cycling ? *


Only if you want to leave work today!


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2017)

I have flead and wormed the cats. Off to the garage in 15 mins or so...


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Taking the parental unit's car for its MOT this arvo. Having it done early because its renewal falls on the day I have to be in Brum.



I dropped the car off at the garage on my way out of Coventry, picked it up on the way back in, and had a lovely mornings cycling in between. It walked its MOT, no problems or advisories. The service included cabin and pollen filters as well as the usual stuff they change and a new set of spark plugs, the long life Iridium ones that cost 12 quid each, they also found out that the air filter had been fitted the wrong way round at the last service and corrected it.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2017)

User said:


> That's a bt cruel isn't it? Aren't you supposed to de-flea and de-worm them?



Semantics 

Bottom line is, they've both had a dose of Advocate. I am not especially popular right now.


----------



## petek (12 Oct 2017)

Dentists first thing for check up, seldom a good start to any day but then a balmy 21 degrees here on the golden coast this afternoon. Nice gentle ride out and back along the sea defence wall.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Semantics
> 
> Bottom line is, they've both had a dose of Advocate. I am not especially popular right now.


Is that good for cats then?


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Oct 2017)

I've just booked to go and see OMD


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Oct 2017)

I think myself and @Hill Wimp are probably at opposite ends of the same train.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Oct 2017)

Must be a treasured wheel cos that's a beefy chain around it.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> I dropped the car off at the garage on my way out of Coventry, picked it up on the way back in, and had a lovely mornings cycling in between. It walked its MOT, no problems or advisories. The service included cabin and pollen filters as well as the usual stuff they change and a new set of spark plugs, the long life Iridium ones that cost 12 quid each, they also found out that the air filter had been fitted the wrong way round at the last service and corrected it.



Failed on excessive play in front right wheel bearing.

But the good folks at the garage are going to order the parts in overnight and do the repair and retest tomorrow. No other advisories that I'm aware of.

Still no luck on a new (used) car for me. Demand and prices have gone up for what I want and so my budget is giving me less bang-for-buck. But I can sit tight for a little while longer and wait for the usual rash of cars that come in when the personal finance plans expire. Was offered a CityGo, but it's too small for my needs, and the Fabia vRS has an auto box, so yukkitty, yukkitty, yukkitty...


----------



## TVC (12 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> I've just booked to go and see OMD


OMG OMD!


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Is that cos the miserable bu&&er who tells them to "Turn that shite off" has cleared off to 'that there Lunnon' for the day.



They are sad people


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4995573, member: 21629"]Got new job, start on Monday. Forklift ... finally. [/QUOTE]
And you said there were none!

Best o'luck


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> OMG OMD!


I don't know if @User21629 likes OMD


----------



## TVC (12 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> I don't know if @User21629 likes OMD


If only someone could tell you.


----------



## potsy (12 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I suspect Orchestral Manoeuvres are as much in the Dark as you are.


Is this old people's music?


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I think myself and @Hill Wimp are probably at opposite ends of the same train.


Why did you not come and find me ?


----------



## TVC (12 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Why did you not come and find me ?


They don't let oiks from third class into the Pullman car.


----------



## TVC (12 Oct 2017)

I myself shall be bothering the South Coast next week, and so will my wife.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2017)

I managed to get out for a cycle ride with my friends this afternoon. 
We stopped off half way round and popped in to see Hector Cole a blacksmith. He showed us a Saxon pattern welded sword that he was making. 
We continued on our way round, the four of us like a group of old codgers from Last of the Summer Wine.
We cycled about 19 miles in all.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I managed to get out for a cycle ride with my friends this afternoon.
> We stopped off half way round and popped in to see Hector Cole a blacksmith. He showed us a Saxon pattern welded sword that he was making.
> We continued on our way round, the four of us like a group of old codgers from Last of the Summer Wine.
> We cycled about 19 miles in all.


Sword in hand?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Sword in hand?


It was a type that they found at Sutton Hoo.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It was a type that they found at Sutton Hoo.


Would that make a difference?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Would that make a difference?


Yes, if it was found anywhere else it wouldn't have come from Sutton Hoo.
Hector thinks that the one that he is trying to replicate and the one from the famous boat burial were made by the same blacksmith.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Oct 2017)

Well here's something you don't see every day. Just in time for the anniversary of the big 1987 storm there is a genuine hurricane headed in this direction:






Link to the US National Hurricane Centre: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Yes, if it was found anywhere else it wouldn't have come from Sutton Hoo.
> Hector thinks that the one that he is trying to replicate and the one from the famous boat burial were made by the same blacksmith.


Helmet?


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well here's something you don't see every day. Just in time for the anniversary of the big 1987 storm there is a genuine hurricane headed in this direction:
> View attachment 378408
> 
> 
> Link to the US National Hurricane Centre: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


It'll blow itself out, or hit the South coast with a wimper(end of the world time).


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> It'll blow itself out, or hit the South coast with a wimper(end of the world time).


More than likely , but as the image shows the current projection is for it to still be at hurricane strength just off the south coast of Ireland. Extremely ususual to see that being forecast anywhere near this part of the world.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> More than likely , but as the image shows the current projection is for it to still be at hurricane strength just off the south coast of Ireland. Extremely ususual to see that being forecast anywhere near this part of the world.


05:42 UTC today?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> 05:42 UTC today?


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


>


"06:42, 12th October"


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> "06:42, 12th October"


Oh, that. It missed I believe. 

A list of forthcoming ones on this site if anyone would like to know. Also the activity of the auroras which is quite interesting


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Oh, that. It missed I believe.
> 
> A list of forthcoming ones on this site if anyone would like to know. Also the activity of the auroras which is quite interesting


Tie into the early warning system, tested in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Oct 2017)




----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 378412


Harrogate, full of offcumdens.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Oct 2017)

Arse....












Antwerp in this afternoon’s traffic chaos....


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I myself shall be bothering the South Coast next week, and so will my wife.


Ooo whereabouts?


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Oh, that. It missed I believe.
> 
> A list of forthcoming ones on this site if anyone would like to know. Also the activity of the auroras which is quite interesting


I'm hoping to see Northern Lights when we go up to the Western Isles next month.


----------



## TVC (12 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ooo whereabouts?


We are staying in a spa hotel on the Dorset Coast, 5 star pampering as you would expect from us.






We decided to have a change from Aldeburgh, and looked at your part of the world, but on this occasion we decided to have a proper go at the New Forest after our previous brief visit on the farm weekend


----------



## TVC (12 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Arse....
> 
> View attachment 378413
> View attachment 378414
> ...


Oops, hire car I assume, and how did you manage to reverse into that lorry?


----------



## roadrash (12 Oct 2017)

I was thinking more ..
..


----------



## TVC (12 Oct 2017)

roadrash said:


> I was thinking more ..
> ..
> View attachment 378417


Rude.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Oct 2017)

roadrash said:


> I was thinking more ..
> ..
> View attachment 378417


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2017)

We met a very nice lorry driver whilst out on our ride this afternoon, he stopped to let us cross in front of him.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Is that good for cats then?
> 
> View attachment 378347



That might be pushing it LOL


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Oh, that. It missed I believe.
> 
> A list of forthcoming ones on this site if anyone would like to know. Also the activity of the auroras which is quite interesting


Not forgetting the smoking volcano! 
OR 
A "Sit and Wait"


----------



## TVC (12 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> We met a very nice lorry driver whilst out on our ride this afternoon, he stopped to let us cross in front of him.


I don't suppose it was a yellow lorry on Belgian plates was it?


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Oct 2017)

I have a sore throat.


----------



## Katherine (12 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4995573, member: 21629"]Got new job, start on Monday. Forklift ... finally. [/QUOTE]

Really well done. Congratulations and good luck on Monday. 



Illaveago said:


> We met a very nice lorry driver whilst out on our ride this afternoon, he stopped to let us cross in front of him.



I find lorry drivers are more considerate to cyclists at junctions than car drivers. It has been interesting talking with a lorry driver who has recently coming out on club rides.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Why did you not come and find me ?





The Velvet Curtain said:


> They don't let oiks from third class into the Pullman car.





User14044mountain said:


> You are the detective. You should find him.



Got on at Stratford and was with bike and it was standing room only until Ashford. did see a chap I used to work with though.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4995573, member: 21629"]Got new job, start on Monday. Forklift ... finally. [/QUOTE]
Fantastic news. Well done!


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> On the shop floor they are playing Christmas records


74 days!


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> 74 days!


Told someone yesterday it was only 72 days!

 Says 22 Days, 22 Hours, 35 Minutes


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2017)

I shall get a ruling from my bishop, due this Sunday, both masses, as synod is also in town this year.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Oct 2017)

I'm toying with the idea of growing some garlic.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I'm toying with the idea of growing some garlic.


Vampires becoming a problem?


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4995573, member: 21629"]Got new job, start on Monday. Forklift ... finally. [/QUOTE]
Brilliant news, whereabouts?


----------



## slowmotion (13 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Vampires becoming a problem?


It's OK. I have a very large supply of sharpened stakes and a huge mallet. Besides, my sun lamps keep The Count at bay.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Oct 2017)

We have a mouse loose in the house.

The human slave belonging to Sasha the cat failed to grab it before it ran under the bed.

Now it cannot be found


----------



## raleighnut (13 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have a mouse loose in the house.
> 
> The human slave belonging to Sasha the cat failed to grab it before it ran under the bed.
> 
> Now it cannot be found


We had a mouse in our house yesterday judging by the back leg and half a tail found on the landing.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> We had a mouse in our house yesterday judging by the back leg and half a tail found on the landing.


Mine never get eaten just toyed with which is worse I think.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Oct 2017)

Summer is back on the beach.

It's rather warm standing here on the station waiting for my train.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oops, hire car I assume, and how did you manage to reverse into that lorry?


No, my Dacia


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4995573, member: 21629"]Got new job, start on Monday. Forklift ... finally. [/QUOTE]
Fabulous! Well done Ausra. X
How local?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> It's OK. I have a very large supply of sharpened stakes and a huge mallet. Besides, my sun lamps keep The Count at bay.


That is a good point about Vampires and modern technology. I was wondering how they manage to shave each day?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> No, my Dacia


Oh dear!


----------



## TVC (13 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> No, my Dacia


How annoying - he said with massive understatement.


----------



## TVC (13 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> 74 days!


Leave it 

Having said that, I'm off to my favourite butcher tomorrow to put in my meat order. You have to be quick, he only has a limited number of stock to slaughter.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Oct 2017)

Ohh look we have 2 bbc 7 day quizes!!
Im thinking i must remember my guesses for the other one?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2017)

A warning! Don't go around kissing fish that you have just caught. They could seriously damage your health.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> A warning! Don't go around kissing fish that you have just caught. They could seriously damage your health.


You don’t want to be caught floundering....


....and we’re off!


----------



## raleighnut (13 Oct 2017)

There's a time and Plaice for snogging fish.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Oct 2017)

I trout I could salmon up the courage to........


----------



## Dec66 (13 Oct 2017)

I've not been well this week (and last) so I've been working from home. The problem is, home is a building site right now, so it's not the nicest place to be. This has resulted in my popping in the local a few times for medicinal Guinness.

Anyway, I went in there yesterday, and one of the girls who works there came up and said, "this is going to sound like a really weird question, but have you been on the telly?"

I replied "Crimewatch" (the obvious lame joke, given my birthright), which she took at face value... I then felt compelled to resist the temptation to say that I used to be Zammo in Grange Hill, and tell her that, while I have made one or two TV appearances (like most people these days), I'm not an actor or anything like that.

I then overheard her telling the other staff what I'd said. Seemingly I've been the subject of some debate in the pub for the past couple of weeks.

I could have had some fun with that. Perhaps I could have got a "resting actor's discount", or something.


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> No, my Dacia



What happened?


----------



## mybike (13 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I think myself and @Hill Wimp are probably at opposite ends of the same train.





Hill Wimp said:


> Why did you not come and find me ?



Is mediation required?


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Oct 2017)

mybike said:


> Is mediation required?



We'll eventually meet in the middle.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> What happened?


Utter traffic mayhem in Antwerp, truck drove into me effctively in stop-start conditions. Had not seen I had already merged in front of him. :-(


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2017)

Double dose Friday


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> 74 days!


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Oct 2017)

Eeek.... the boss is here today, he doesn't normally do Fridays


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Oct 2017)

Well my neighbour bought a motorbike off ebay for her son to go to college on.
Ive just given it a once over as it wouldn't run .

Holy heap of poo batman!!
Ive had it in bits and tried to fix bits and bobs, but its all Needs new parts
Float valve is knackered petrol just runs out of overflow , poor spark/ no spark, screw in tyre, seized front caliper. Chain & sprockets are done.clutch very stiff and has bits of elastic connected to actuator arm!! 
Insulation tape holding most things together ,ie indicator and various plastics.

And the best part is they bought it from Wales and paid for a van delivery!!!
She is hinting at me sorting it all out no ive given up my bike fettling im afraid.

Ohh and the mot runs out in 2 weeks !!!!!!!!!

Retires back to house to enjoy holliday and a nice cup of coffee


----------



## GM (13 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Arse....
> 
> View attachment 378413
> View attachment 378414
> ...



Ouch!


----------



## Threevok (13 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> And the best part is they bought it from Wales and paid for a van delivery!!!



That's a top notch bike round here mun


----------



## GM (13 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have a mouse loose in the house.
> 
> The human slave belonging to Sasha the cat failed to grab it before it ran under the bed.
> 
> Now it cannot be found




Our new guest has brought us 5 presents so far, all dead and uneaten.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Oct 2017)

User said:


> How do they know which are the blatant pigeons?




Well the one with it's wings spread looks pretty blatant to me.


----------



## Threevok (13 Oct 2017)

I regularly see lorries with "Caution Horses" written on the back

I've always wondered what a Caution Horse was.

Do they say Neigh to fences and ditches as you approach them ????


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2017)

I had a toasted tea cake for supper last night.
Well, technically, it was this morning as I ate it just after midnight..


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> Our new guest has brought us 5 presents so far, all dead and uneaten.


New guest ?

Have I missed a new furball recruit to the CC gang?


----------



## GM (13 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> New guest ?
> 
> Have I missed a new furball recruit to the CC gang?




Post #26940


----------



## Dec66 (13 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> I regularly see lorries with "Caution Horses" written on the back
> 
> I've always wondered what a Caution Horse was.
> 
> Do they say Neigh to fences and ditches as you approach them ????


I regularly see security vans with "POLICE FOLLOW THIS VAN" on the back.

Is that to inform us that the van is being followed by police officers (unlikely), or to implore any police officers whom the van happens to pass to follow it (equally unlikely to happen)?


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> I definitely think cats have a sixth sense, or something spooky about them. Since we lost our cat nearly 4 weeks ago, this ginger thing
> View attachment 378225
> 
> Has apparantly been coming into our house every day and sometimes staying overnight. We know where he lives so we know where to take him if he over stays his welcome. He's currently asleep on my lap as I type this.


Aww he is just like Henry.

Catnap him


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2017)

Dec66 said:


> I regularly see security vans with "POLICE FOLLOW THIS VAN" on the back.
> 
> Is that to inform us that the van is being followed by police officers (unlikely), or to implore any police officers whom the van happens to pass to follow it (equally unlikely to happen)?


Both?


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2017)

User3094 said:


> Candy off a baby


Why pinch candy from a baby?


----------



## TVC (13 Oct 2017)

That's us on holiday for a week, alarm clock switched off and work shoes stowed. I would like to say it's party time, but I think a shower, a scratch and a good lie in is called for first.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That's us on holiday for a week, alarm clock switched off and work shoes stowed. I would like to say it's party time, but I think a shower, a scratch and a good lie in is called for first.


----------



## petek (13 Oct 2017)

Happy birthday to the first grey seal pup of the season born early this morning.
Mum and pup doing well.
Nine days earlier than last year's first pup.
There'll be hundreds by November. Once one mum starts.....


----------



## TVC (13 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Dear God! Please reassure us *those* trousers won't be making an appearance....


That is a promise I cannot make.


----------



## TVC (13 Oct 2017)

For the larf:


----------



## Dec66 (13 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Do I have beer or wine tonight? Dinner is burgers (marrowbone burgers from the Gogs).



Wine, say I.

Red.

Drink it like you would drink beer.

Good health


----------



## Dec66 (13 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Those CCers who have met me would probably suggest that I do....


Through a straw? 

I have visions of you strawpedo'ing** a bottle of Chateauneuf Du Pape now...













** to "strawpedo"; to drink alcoholic liquor, via straws, in the belief that this increases the induction rate into the bloodstream, via the relatively raised induction of oxygen along with the alcohol. Does it work? Dunno....


----------



## TVC (13 Oct 2017)

@User The internet has just informed me that it's Sausage week at the Crown and Punchbowl in Cambridge. Make up your own joke.


----------



## TVC (13 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Sausage Week is 30 October - 5 November.


Was it already on your calendar?


----------



## postman (13 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Sausage Week is 30 October - 5 November.




Today is bra less day,not that i noticed.


----------



## Dec66 (13 Oct 2017)

postman said:


> Today is bra less day,not that i noticed.


Yep, I observed it.

Then tripped over me moobs, and wished I hadn't.


----------



## TVC (13 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I am signed up to the Cambs Cuisine mailing list...


So am I, that's who told me. I didn't sign up to it, I must have failed to untick a box when I booked the meal last spring.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Oct 2017)

postman said:


> Today is bra less day,not that i noticed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @User The internet has just informed me that it's Sausage week at the Crown and Punchbowl in Cambridge. Make up your own joke.


I have a British Sausage Week tie :-)


----------



## TVC (13 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have a British Sausage Week tie :-)


I can see why you're such a hit with the ladies.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2017)

Is there a kebab week as well, @potsy ?


----------



## petek (13 Oct 2017)

Lincoln Sausage Fest tomorrow October 14th.
More info here... https://www.facebook.com/LincolnSausageFestival/


----------



## hopless500 (13 Oct 2017)

I hoovered ceilings earlier.


I've just sat down, looked up, and seen a bloody cobweb


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2017)

Right, that's the car fixed, MOT'd and valeted. 

And I got a wee  in as well.

Got a chicken, bacon and leek pie for tonight.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> We had a mouse in our house yesterday judging by the back leg and half a tail found on the landing.



That's about where we're at here. Except I get random heads...


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> No, my Dacia



Oh c**k...

And irony of ironies, it's a bloody breakdown truck wot did it...


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Leave it
> 
> Having said that, I'm off to my favourite butcher tomorrow to put in my meat order. You have to be quick, he only has a limited number of stock to slaughter.



I have a nice selection of things to choose from in the freezer - we don't tend to have turkey here chez Casa Reynard. Have a choice between duck, venison, beef, pork or salmon. Unless I turn up something else that tickles my fancy between now and then.

Am actually leaning towards duck, boned out, stuffed with sausagemeat, apple, onions and prunes, rolled up, done in the crock pot and then crisped up in the oven prior to serving.


----------



## tyred (13 Oct 2017)

I am about to eat my first Pot Noodle in about 3 years


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> That's about where we're at here. Except I get random heads...


Not tails?
Should be a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Oct 2017)

I have just had cramp in both my big toes


----------



## TVC (13 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have just had cramp in both my big toes


That's the first sign.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2017)

tyred said:


> I am about to eat my first Pot Noodle in about 3 years



Which flavour?


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not tails?
> Should be a 50/50 chance.



Lexi usually eats the back end. She'll leave the heads exactly where the postie has to step on them to get to the letter box LOL


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Oct 2017)

Popped into work to sort a problem tonight , im on holliday..ahh well.

The land that was full of travellers the other week ,which the council and courts evicted, then cleaned up and then put a large bank of soil to prevent access has been repopulated by a full comp!iment of travellers again.

They used the cycleways to gain access via some small bushes, here we go again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have a nice selection of things to choose from in the freezer - we don't tend to have turkey here chez Casa Reynard. Have a choice between duck, venison, beef, pork or salmon. Unless I turn up something else that tickles my fancy between now and then.
> 
> Am actually leaning towards duck, boned out, stuffed with sausagemeat, apple, onions and prunes, rolled up, done in the crock pot and then crisped up in the oven prior to serving.


Sounds like Turducken.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> Sitting smugly in work, while everyone else complains about the roadworks (50+ weeks planned) at the main roundabout in Caerphilly - and how the knock on effect locally, means they all have to sit in miles and miles of traffic queues for the next year.
> 
> Ahem !!! May I suggest cycling ?


These?


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like Turducken.



Ah, a three bird roast. Had to look that one up 

Seeings there're only two humans and two felines chez Casa Reynard, anything involving turkey would feed us for weeks.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2017)

Right, I'm off to Bedfordshire via Hot Bath. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (14 Oct 2017)

I've given up on plans for garlic cultivation. The garden's too small.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2017)

Morning. It's dark outside at the moment.
Mrs Me has gone to Londinium so I'm looking after the cats and myself.
I've just been down to feed the cats and to make a hot drink. I put an equal amount into each bowl and placed it down for them. Half way through both cats stopped eating and looked at each other. I could read exactly what they were thinking. What flavour is this ?
Gwen continued to eat hers but Schrodie went for the biscuits instead.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Oct 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have just had cramp in both my big toes


That’ll be the Viagra kicking-in....


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I've given up on plans for garlic cultivation. The garden's too small.


Howmany acres were you planning to grow?


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

Morning. I did not finish my beer last night. I apologise, and will turn in my membership of man club immediately.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Oct 2017)

The good lady is off to MK to visit FinL as he's in MK hospital.
She told me that she's going with her daughter !! And i dont need to go 
Its going to be quite nice today...ive hidden my excitement well   beckons


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I've given up on plans for garlic cultivation. The garden's too small.



No one is judging you here.


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

User said:


> It’s the effect of *those* trousers....


I only drink cocktails when wearing *those* trousers.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2017)

I think the weather men need to pull their map down a bit. I thought they said that it was going to be cloudy in the North. Well it's grey as grey can be here.


----------



## tyred (14 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Which flavour?



Beef and Tomato


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Do you mean that, wearing those trousers, you drink nothing but cocktails, or that, unless wearing them, you don't drink cocktails?


I don't feel the urge to drink cocktails unless I'm wearing them.


----------



## tyred (14 Oct 2017)

Got up this morning to find both my touring bike and my car have flat rear tyres. Going to be one of those days


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2017)

tyred said:


> Got up this morning to find both my touring bike and my car have flat rear tyres. Going to be one of those days


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

Off to Tori & Ben's new farm shop, excited, there may be bacon butties.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Oct 2017)

Off to the Woodside Medical Centre.. There’s a flu jab with my name on it! 
No bacon butties though


----------



## potsy (14 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Off to Tori & Ben's new farm shop, excited, there may be bacon butties.


Just had my first canteen breakfast for 6 weeks, I think the profit warning has been averted now I'm back


----------



## Katherine (14 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Just had my first canteen breakfast for 6 weeks, I think the profit warning has been averted now I'm back


How's the knee?


----------



## potsy (14 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> How's the knee?


Holding up thankfully, driving home after work is the worst, too much clutch action, need an automatic


----------



## Katherine (14 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Holding up thankfully, driving home after work is the worst, too much clutch action, need an automatic


You know the answer to that.............


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Oct 2017)

Summer is back with a vengeance here on the beach.


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

Tori & Ben are not doing cooked food until next week when their chef starts, so instead on @dave r recommendation we are at Beth's tearooms in Breedon.


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Tori & Ben are not doing cooked food until next week when their chef starts, so instead on @dave r recommendation we are at Beth's tearooms in Breedon.



Are you sure it was me? I don't recognize that one, or I've forgotten that one. it could be one used by @13 rider


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Oct 2017)

Up in London meeting Tdrinka and ttcyckes (both formerly of this parish). The venue looks like it might be vegan, so I'm pre gaming with a bacon roll.


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Tori & Ben are not doing cooked food until next week when their chef starts, so instead on @dave r recommendation we are at Beth's tearooms in Breedon.



Bluebell Arboretum was featured on Gardener's World yesterday evening. Does it have a Tea Room?


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Are you sure it was me? I don't recognize that one, or I've forgotten that one. it could be one used by @13 rider


Definitely you, atrached to an antique place, nursury and golf course.


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Up in London meeting Tdrinka and ttcyckes (both formerly of this parish). The venue looks like it might be vegan, so I'm pre gaming with a bacon roll.


Not heard from Tdrinka for years, please pass on our collective regards.


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Bluebell Arboretum was featured on Gardener's World yesterday evening. Does it have a Tea Room?


I don't know, I've never heard of the place. I shall investigate.


----------



## potsy (14 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Summer is back with a vengeance here on the beach.


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2017)

An excellent lunch at the Oaks Farm shop in Balsall Common today. Very busy, service a little slow but thats not surprising the place is rammed.


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Definitely you, atrached to an antique place, nursury and golf course.



Oh OK, I must have forgotton about the place, my usual antiques place stop is Whitemores Antiques in Shenton.


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Oh OK, I must have forgotton about the place, my usual antiques place stop is Whitemores Antiques in Shenton.


You mentioned it when I flagged up the tearoom at Melbourne hall, perhaps you had driven with Mrs R. Anyway, never mind, it was a decent bacon and egg cobb with a proper pot of tea between us, a two bagger. Most acceptable.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Oct 2017)

patio door is open


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I've given up on plans for garlic cultivation. The garden's too small.


Look up square foot gardening.
Mel Bartholemew . A total game changer, as far as gardening goes.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


>


 just come off the beach after watching the rowing club practice.

It's going to be even warmer tomorrow.

Sober October has been a failure with it being Green Hop month and our very own beer coming on tap


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> just come off the beach after watching the rowing club practice.
> 
> It's going to be even warmer tomorrow.
> 
> Sober October has been a failure with it being Green Hop month and our very own beer coming on tap


BBC weather have it at 20C in Dorset on Monday when we get there, and not dropping below 16C for the rest of the week. It's going go be a good holiday.


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Oh well, another go next month then?


No, she's growing a 'tash next month.


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Is there anything alive in Hull?


I feel a forum ban coming on.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2017)

The weather men are still getting it wrong. It's still grey.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2017)

tyred said:


> Beef and Tomato



Hmm, that's probably my least favourite flavour of pot noodle. Curry, sticky rib or sweet & sour for me.

Tried the mac & cheese one earlier in the year. That just was wrong.


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> You only have one bike these days?


It was the one that matched his outfit. It was either abandon the ride or return to the wardrobe.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2017)

Off to have a bite of lunch. Will see what tasty things are lurking in the fridge.


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

Time to iron the clothes and pack the suitcase.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


>








Happy daze....


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> Taking pyjamas on holiday?


Et tu Tiny, et tu?


----------



## slowmotion (14 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> I have planted 15 garlic bulbs in the recycling box in which I grew tomatoes this year. They are sprouting already.


That's given me hope. I thought they needed more room. Fifteen bulbs could be quite handy.


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You mentioned it when I flagged up the tearoom at Melbourne hall, perhaps you had driven with Mrs R. Anyway, never mind, it was a decent bacon and egg cobb with a proper pot of tea between us, a two bagger. Most acceptable.



One I had forgotten about.


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2017)

Currently strolling around Sollihull.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2017)

I am going to go and pickle some pears.


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2017)

I am still in bed.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4998358, member: 9609"]Could develope into more than mundane news - interesting storm brewing in the atlantic, looks like it could get a bit wild northern ireland, northern england southern scotland mon/tue

Anyway the predicted sequence is worth running through on the GFS models
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten.php?model=gfs
starts to form between Madeira and Azores , beautiful to watch on the animation and it rapidly sinks to about 975mb


and look what it has for sat 21 oct  960mb - that would be a big'n[/QUOTE]
Meanwhile, two days earlier weatherman Phil


Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well here's something you don't see every day. Just in time for the anniversary of the big 1987 storm there is a genuine hurricane headed in this direction:
> View attachment 378408
> 
> 
> Link to the US National Hurricane Centre: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/


----------



## midlife (14 Oct 2017)

Danger to life according to our local rag.....

http://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/P...fects-65ec0a43-00d3-46fa-b2a6-42c4eb5b3b30-ds


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You poor chap. What have you done to deserve that?



Its been an excellent afternoon, over to Balsall Common for lunch at the Oaks Farm Shop, then a drive through Knowle into Solihull for a wander around the shops, then up onto the A45 and then across Coundon Wedge and home. We got home and the display on the dash is telling me we've been averaging 54 mpg, excellent.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> That's given me hope. I thought they needed more room. Fifteen bulbs could be quite handy.


This is where we’ve planted onions....






Been busy with the power tools...


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Oct 2017)

At last, our own Keg beer including the 98g of hops grown by @Hill Wimp


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

If we are posting today's pics, some chaps at Tori & Ben's that may end up on my plate soon, the Jacobs sheep breeding stock and my breakfast at Beths Tearooms.


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2017)

I am now out of bed and off to see The Younguns tonight.


----------



## Katherine (14 Oct 2017)

Miss K is coming home next weekend to collect her first car that we have bought for her. (Fiat panda) It's now been serviced and given new tyres. We have bought floor mats, seat covers, long spout small plastic watering can, ice mitt scraper, small oil can, foil blanket, boot mat, windscreen frost protector, RAC cover, hi vis reflective vest, tyre pressure gauge and a box to keep it all in! Do we sound like overprotective parents or does that sound normal?


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> Miss K is coming home next weekend to collect her first car that we have bought for her. (Fiat panda) It's now been serviced and given new tyres. We have bought floor mats, seat covers, long spout small plastic watering can, ice mitt scraper, small oil can, foil blanket, boot mat, windscreen frost protector, RAC cover, hi vis reflective vest, tyre pressure gauge and a box to keep it all in! Do we sound like overprotective parents or does that sound normal?



Yes, but thats normal.


----------



## Katherine (14 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> Miss K is coming home next weekend to collect her first car that we have bought for her. (Fiat panda) It's now been serviced and given new tyres. We have bought floor mats, seat covers, long spout small plastic watering can, ice mitt scraper, small oil can, foil blanket, boot mat, windscreen frost protector, RAC cover, hi vis reflective vest, tyre pressure gauge and a box to keep it all in! Do we sound like overprotective parents or does that sound normal?


I am now going to go back and have another go at putting the seat covers on. The problem I have is trying to work out how to fix the little metal clippy clip things on the elastic straps and where under the seats they should go!!


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> Miss K is coming home next weekend to collect her first car that we have bought for her. (Fiat panda) It's now been serviced and given new tyres. We have bought floor mats, seat covers, long spout small plastic watering can, ice mitt scraper, small oil can, foil blanket, boot mat, windscreen frost protector, RAC cover, hi vis reflective vest, tyre pressure gauge and a box to keep it all in! Do we sound like overprotective parents or does that sound normal?



That is fine as long as you are not one of those parents who let the kids have hot water in their bath, that is way to mamby pamby.

Good parents like you are unfortunatley getting fewer, keep up the good work.


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> I am now going to go back and have another go at putting the seat covers on. The problem I have is trying to work out how to fix the little metal clippy clip things on the elastic straps and where under the seats they should go!!



Any where is the answer.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2017)

Pears were a bit of a disaster. Lovely and firm on the outside, but mushy and brown on the inside. Not great if you're making for xmas pressies.

Will have to try again with a different batch of pears.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> This is where we’ve planted onions....
> 
> View attachment 378640
> 
> ...


You are Thomas Chippendale AICMFP.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2017)

Sitting with a  and listening to Watford v Arsenal on the wireless.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2017)

The sky has finally cleared.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The sky has finally cleared.


Before the storm?


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> You are Thomas Chippendale AICMFP.
> View attachment 378676


Just as well I didn’t post the pantry shelves....


----------



## StuAff (14 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just as well I didn’t post the pantry shelves....


You'd need a really big envelope.


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just as well I didn’t post the pantry shelves....


Cooking, woodworking, single handedly holding down an entire beach. Is there no end to your talents?


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Cooking, woodworking, single handedly holding down an entire beach. Is there no end to your talents?


As a gentleman I couldn’t say.....


----------



## 13 rider (14 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Are you sure it was me? I don't recognize that one, or I've forgotten that one. it could be one used by @13 rider


Next week's Forum ride is Market Bosworth to Breedon to Beth's Kitchen I've never been but recommend by fellow riders 
Was it good @The Velvet Curtain


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> Next week's Forum ride is Market Bosworth to Breedon to Beth's Kitchen I've never been but recommend by fellow riders
> Was it good @The Velvet Curtain


It was pretty good yes, quick service and a good big pot of tea. They have photos of cycling clubs on the wall, and just as we were leaving a fair sized group from Tamworth road club turned up, so it's well known.


----------



## 13 rider (14 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It was pretty good yes, quick service and a good big pot of tea. They have photos of cycling clubs on the wall, and just as we were leaving a fsir sized group from Tamworth road club turned up, so it's well known.


I believe the guy who runs it is a cyclist so riders are made more than welcome and yes we'll known around here


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> I believe the guy who runs it is a cyclist so riders are made more than welcome and yes we'll known around here


I know somewhere else that cyclists are very welcome, though clearly I would never mention it.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2017)

User said:


> My commiserations



Thanks. And the ref needs to go to specsavers. That was never a penalty.

Between that and the pears, it's been a pants evening.


----------



## TVC (14 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I have just seen my younger son rub potato waffles with chilli oil, and then dust them with paprika, before cooking them. That is almost creative.


He sounds waffley versatile.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Oct 2017)

User said:


> But as yourself?


Well....


----------



## screenman (14 Oct 2017)

The Younguns were brilliant.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Oct 2017)

After an hour of "fixing" my front derailleur, it's marginally worse. I think it might throw the chain tomorrow morning.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Perhaps it looked more a penalty on the telly than it had sounded on the wireless.



Maybe, maybe not, will catch up with MOTD later on the i-player. So far I can only go with what the commentators were saying on the radio and on the text commentary.


----------



## Asa Post (14 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Maybe, maybe not, will catch up with MOTD later on the i-player. So far I can only go with what the commentators were saying on the radio and on the text commentary.


Arsenal should have won.

It was never a penalty.

The second goal should have been disallowed because:

the final whistle should have gone two minutes before it was scored
there was an offside in the build-up
there was a foul on the goalkeeper
some other spurious reason applies
Anyway, it was all the referee's fault.


Copyright Arsene Wenger 1996-2017, not used by permission.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Sitting with a  and listening to Watford v Arsenal on the wireless.



As a follower of the Hornets.......how did it go?

like i dont know.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Thanks. And the ref needs to go to specsavers. That was never a penalty.
> 
> Between that and the pears, it's been a pants evening.



come on you 'orns


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2017)

To cap it all, the Spuds won. 

Anyways, I'm off to bed before I end up wearing my keyboard on my forehead.  Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> To cap it all, the Spuds won.
> 
> Anyways, I'm off to bed before I end up wearing my keyboard on my forehead.  Nunnight one and all xxx



tbf the spuds are still sure of which side of the river they're from.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> To cap it all, the Spuds won.
> 
> Anyways, I'm off to bed before I end up wearing my keyboard on my forehead.  Nunnight one and all xxx


Morning!!


----------



## hopless500 (15 Oct 2017)

Went to bed early cos I was knackered after being in the garden all day and couldn't keep my eyes open. Gave up and got up an hour ago after fidgeting and thumping pillows and fidgeting some more


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Went to bed early cos I was knackered after being in the garden all day and couldn't keep my eyes open. Gave up and got up an hour ago after fidgeting and thumping pillows and fidgeting some more


Go for a bike ride!


----------



## hopless500 (15 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Go for a bike ride!


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


>


Tire yourself out.

There's very little there when its night, that isn't there during the day.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Tire yourself out.


That means getting out of my jimjams!


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> That means getting out of my jimjams!


Cycle to the local supermarket. Is it still the in thing to go in your jimjams?


----------



## hopless500 (15 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Cycle to the local supermarket. Is it still the in thing to go in your jimjams?


I'm not cycling 15 miles in my pyjamas. Nor a mile for that matter


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Oct 2017)

Sasha has decided she is no longer 5 but has decided to reincarnated herself as Henry. So far tonight we have had a mouse loose in the lounge and acrobatics in the dining room resulting in a smashed hurricane lamp. 

She is becoming a pickle and is fast earning herself a collar with a bell which she will hate as she has never worn a collar in her life.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sasha has decided she is no longer 5 but has decided to reincarnated herself as Henry. So far tonight we have had a mouse loose in the lounge and acrobatics in the dining room resulting in a smashed hurricane lamp.
> 
> She is becoming a pickle and is fast earning herself a collar with a bell which she will hate as she has never worn a collar in her life.


Kizzy is marmelizing the table leg at the moment.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Perhaps it looked more a penalty on the telly than it had sounded on the wireless.


Do they add sound effects in the studio like they do for the Archers?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> After an hour of "fixing" my front derailleur, it's marginally worse. I think it might throw the chain tomorrow morning.


Well. At least you have achieved something and the time wasn't totally wasted.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2017)

Morning. I was wondering? Sometimes when you click on a post, if your touch screen is cross eyed like mine people's details appear. If it lists your age does that automatically update or does it remain fixed like Peter Pan?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2017)

Right! Own up ? Who has stashed 400,000,000 x old £1 coins under their bed?

The other thing is will the joists take the weight?


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Oct 2017)

Birthday boy today .
Having a walk around the grounds at Burleigh House followed by sunday lunch at a local pub.

My diet may go out of the window today, ive lost 6lbs in a month , i have 6lbs to go for 11 stone 10 which is my target.

I feel so much better eating all healthy , London tomorrow prezzi


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Birthday boy today .
> Having a walk around the grounds at Burleigh House followed by sunday lunch at a local pub.
> 
> My diet may go out of the window today, ive lost 6lbs in a month , i have 6lbs to go for 11 stone 10 which is my target.
> ...



Happy birthday and well done on the weight lose.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Birthday boy today .
> Having a walk around the grounds at Burleigh House followed by sunday lunch at a local pub.
> 
> My diet may go out of the window today, ive lost 6lbs in a month , i have 6lbs to go for 11 stone 10 which is my target.
> ...


Many Happy Returns,


----------



## screenman (15 Oct 2017)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Katherine (15 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Birthday boy today .
> Having a walk around the grounds at Burleigh House followed by sunday lunch at a local pub.
> 
> My diet may go out of the window today, ive lost 6lbs in a month , i have 6lbs to go for 11 stone 10 which is my target.
> ...


Wishing you a very Happy Birthday!


----------



## slowmotion (15 Oct 2017)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Oct 2017)

Ive had a few birhday wishes on FB ?? I totally deleted that a few months ago.
But its still there?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Birthday boy today .
> Having a walk around the grounds at Burleigh House followed by sunday lunch at a local pub.
> 
> My diet may go out of the window today, ive lost 6lbs in a month , i have 6lbs to go for 11 stone 10 which is my target.
> ...


Happy Birthday! I hope that you have a good day and that the weather stays fine for you.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Happy Birthday! I hope that you have a good day and that the weather stays fine for you.



Very nice day forcast for north Cambridgeshire


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2017)

The weather is dark and grey here.

Is anyone else getting Google jumping in as you type?


----------



## GM (15 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Birthday boy today .
> Having a walk around the grounds at Burleigh House followed by sunday lunch at a local pub.
> 
> My diet may go out of the window today, ive lost 6lbs in a month , i have 6lbs to go for 11 stone 10 which is my target. I feel so much better eating all healthy , London tomorrow prezzi





Many Happy Returns!  and have a great day out in that there London


----------



## TVC (15 Oct 2017)

Happy birthday @meta lon


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Oct 2017)

Happy birthday @meta lon 1 slice won't hurt


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Happy birthday @meta lon 1 slice won't hurt



Ive been working on around 1500 cals a day with about 3300 being burnt..i may break even today


----------



## TVC (15 Oct 2017)

Merlump is going on her holiday this afternoon, before we head off early tomorrow. She will not be a happy pussy later.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Birthday boy today .
> Having a walk around the grounds at Burleigh House followed by sunday lunch at a local pub.
> 
> My diet may go out of the window today, ive lost 6lbs in a month , i have 6lbs to go for 11 stone 10 which is my target.
> ...


happy birthday


----------



## hopless500 (15 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The weather is dark and grey here.
> 
> Is anyone else getting Google jumping in as you type?


Beautiful and sunny here. More gardening awaits. Once I'm out of bed, fed, watered and functioning that is.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Oct 2017)

Thankyou you all for the good wishes, my day is about to start ,see you later


----------



## midlife (15 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Thankyou you all for the good wishes, my day is about to start ,see you later



Have a good one


----------



## TVC (15 Oct 2017)

I have polished my exhaust pipe with toothpaste and now it is nice and shiny.


----------



## TVC (15 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Enough of your anal bleaching anecdotes...


You win, it was between you and @Fnaar as to who got in first.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2017)

I want to cut the grass, but it was misty early am and its a bit damp. May clean the Ford Fusion instead, clean out the mouldy cabbage and wipe up the wee wee.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Right! Own up ? Who has stashed 400,000,000 x old £1 coins under their bed?
> 
> The other thing is will the joists take the weight?


It's a while since I counted them, didn't realise I'd so many. That and the bank has a limit of five bags of coins a day meant I stopped taking them in as often.

I'll have to check now.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> I want to cut the grass, but it was misty early am and its a bit damp. May clean the Ford Fusion instead, clean out the mouldy cabbage and wipe up the wee wee.


Why'd buy mouldy cabbage?


----------



## TVC (15 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> I want to cut the grass, but it was misty early am and its a bit damp. May clean the Ford Fusion instead, clean out the mouldy cabbage and wipe up the wee wee.


That must have been some dogging session last night then.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Ive been working on around 1500 cals a day with about 3300 being burnt..i may break even today


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Beautiful and sunny here. More gardening awaits. Once I'm out of bed, fed, watered and functioning that is.



I have given the front lawn it's last mow of the year however the back lawns are wet through and the drizzle was quite heavy so no more gardening today


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Ive been working on around 1500 cals a day with about 3300 being burnt..i may break even today



My colleague goes to Slimming World every week and so far has lost almost 2 stones but she is struggling bless her, not as easy thing to do.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Oct 2017)

Ridden to the cafe. Good.
Ordered a sausage and bacon roll. Less so.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2017)

I've just changed the oil and filter on my wife's car. It looks like I'll have to get some new front brake pads tomorrow as it seems to have picked up a stone and scored the disc.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Birthday boy today .
> Having a walk around the grounds at Burleigh House followed by sunday lunch at a local pub.
> 
> My diet may go out of the window today, ive lost 6lbs in a month , i have 6lbs to go for 11 stone 10 which is my target.
> ...


Congrats all round!!!


----------



## hopless500 (15 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have given the front lawn it's last mow of the year however the back lawns are wet through and the drizzle was quite heavy so no more gardening today


Keeps clouding over a little but then the sun comes back out. Meant to be nice tomorrow too. This means I get to use my new strimmer which will be delivered this evening


----------



## TVC (15 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I bought a set of Moon USB lights a few weeks ago. The rear one was playing up - it kept switching itself on.
> 
> I took it back and they (Rutland Cycles) gave me a new one - no questions asked. I didn’t have to take the front light either.



<Californian schoolyard accent>
Seriously Dude, if you want to talk about cycling and stuff then go bother YACF or something.


----------



## petek (15 Oct 2017)

Best sausages ever for brekky. Hand made by our neighbour Roy the Sausage. Have put in an order for more. Out and about on the bike all morning drumming up online 'Objections' to a sneaky planning application that we thought we'd beaten back in August. Cheeky developer has resubmitted an amended proposal for much the same thing.
So far nobody in favour. All good. Massive new Caravan sites and SSSI's don't mix at all well.


----------



## TVC (15 Oct 2017)

First one to laugh gets put on my ignore list, but, I was looking at a proper paper roadmap, checking out my route to Dorset tomorrow. I wanted to see the road layout in Lyndhurst better, so I put my thumb and forefinger on the page and dragged them apart to try to enlarge.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Oct 2017)

.


----------



## TVC (15 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> .


I really need a holiday


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I really need a holiday



Go forth young man


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have given the front lawn it's last mow of the year however the back lawns are wet through and the drizzle was quite heavy so no more gardening today



I mowed front and back yesterday when we got back from Solihull, I also attacked the weeds with the hoe.


----------



## petek (15 Oct 2017)

Two cans of petrol usually does me for the lawnmower all season. Cut it yesterday leaving a quarter tank and No petrol left in cans. Either the grass has grown faster this year so more mows OR the mower needs a service.
Deffo will need cutting again this side of Bonfire night.


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> Two cans of petrol usually does me for the lawnmower all season. Cut it yesterday leaving a quarter tank and No petrol left in cans. Either the grass has grown faster this year so more mows OR the mower needs a service.
> Deffo will need cutting again this side of Bonfire night.



If the weather stays warm it'll keep growing vigorously.


----------



## petek (15 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> If the weather stays warm it'll keep growing vigorously.


Friday here got to 21, 20 yesterday and it's 21 now. We've something of a mild micro climate here as we're on the beach but behind an old sea defence so quite sheltered. Mower probs needs a service, not been done for two years. Bomb proof Briggs and Stratton engine, starts first pull every time, even first cut of the year. Nine years old this year and one new blade cos I dinged up the original when we first moved here. Previous jolly jesters who lived here having left a chocking great rotary dryer holder-tube hiding in the long grass.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2017)

It is nice and sunny here and warm. I just cut the front lawn with a pair of shears and I am now shattered.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2017)

Drago said:


> I want to cut the grass, but it was misty early am and its a bit damp. May clean the Ford Fusion instead, clean out the mouldy cabbage and wipe up the wee wee.


That's not moldy cabbage and wee wee, that's your transmission.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2017)

User said:


> No blood - but getting the tyre back on did cost the life of two tyre levers and some swear words were uttered. It is now back on correctly and inflated - and replacement tyre levers have been purchased.


Pedros?


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Oct 2017)

Merlot was in a foul mood when we dropped her off at the cattery, never known her to be that vocal-growling and hissing. Cantankerous missy.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> My colleague goes to Slimming World every week and so far has lost almost 2 stones but she is struggling bless her, not as easy thing to do.



To be fair to your friend im not overweight.
I just want to get fitter and shed some fatty bits.
Im 52 5feet 8 and was 12stone 8 so 11 -10 will be lean.
Its all down to my frozen shoulder as i cant cycle very well and just needed to de-flab.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2017)

I've just made some turkey burgers for lunch this week.
Bishop's visit went well, I'd guess. I got there right before mass, and left right after, I had groceries to get. Yesterday, a fellow came by the bike co-op, looking for the coffee house and shelter for the homeless and transient that had been there before. Thankfully, it was distribution day, so there were bread and vegetables to be had.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2017)

And a happy birthday to you, @meta lon !


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> First one to laugh gets put on my ignore list, but, I was looking at a proper paper roadmap, checking out my route to Dorset tomorrow. I wanted to see the road layout in Lyndhurst better, so I put my thumb and forefinger on the page and dragged them apart to try to enlarge.




Put me on ignore if you like . Us of a certain age need time to adjust


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Birthday boy today .
> Having a walk around the grounds at Burleigh House followed by sunday lunch at a local pub.
> 
> My diet may go out of the window today, ive lost 6lbs in a month , i have 6lbs to go for 11 stone 10 which is my target.
> ...



Happy birthday from me and the furry girls xxx


----------



## potsy (15 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Dinner’s in the oven. Pork chops on a bed of pink onions and apple, with cider. Served with green veg and root mash.


Bulmers or Magners?


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Oct 2017)

Ribolitta for nosh here tonight with sourdough. Corbieres in the decanter :-)


----------



## TVC (15 Oct 2017)

We had the last of the chilli out of the freezer with baked spuds. Tomorrow's meal will be a bit more Lah-de-dah at one of The Grauniad's top 10 beach restaurants.


----------



## TVC (15 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Happy birthday from me and the furry girls xxx


For a minute I thought 'furry girls' was a euphomism


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We had the last of the chilli out of the freezer with baked spuds. Tomorrow's meal will be a bit more Lah-de-dah at one of The Grauniad's top 10 beach restaurants.


Cones or tubs?


----------



## TVC (15 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Cones or tubs?


If I'm really good, Lu will let me have a flake in it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> If I'm really good, Lu will let me have a flake in it.


And you’ll let her lick your Mr Whippy no doubt....


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> And you’ll let her lick your Mr Whippy no doubt....


I think they're called 99s with a flake in them not..................


Spoiler



Censored


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I think they're called 99s with a flake in them not..................
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


There's Mr Whippy ice cream!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2017)




----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 378824


Now that's proper Ice-cream, there used to be a shop opposite the main entrance to Bradgate Park that served 'Ices' like that and had the double 'side by side' cornets. 20 or so different flavours


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Now that's proper Ice-cream, there used to be a shop opposite the main entrance to Bradgate Park that served 'Ices' like that and had the double 'side by side' cornets. 20 or so different flavours






Back, get back!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2017)

Pretty much the norm, although Mr. Softee truck haunts my neighborhood Monday evenings when I am walking the dogs.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pretty much the norm, although Mr. Softee truck haunts my neighborhood Monday evenings when I am walking the dogs.


And when you're not walking the dogs, who is it?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2017)

Healthy in a Hurry food truck.
Dogs love ice cream, but don't necessarily care for fish tacos with kale and sprouts.


----------



## TVC (15 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Now that's proper Ice-cream, there used to be a shop opposite the main entrance to Bradgate Park that served 'Ices' like that and had the double 'side by side' cornets. 20 or so different flavours



I remember that, but for some reason I never actually bought one. Worse than that, Lu has lived in Leicester all her life and has never been to Bruccianis


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I remember that, but for some reason I never actually bought one. Worse than that, Lu has lived in Leicester all her life and has never been to Bruccianis


I used to be taken to Bruciannis as a kid when they still had a jukebox in there, I'd have a 'Knickerbocker Glory' and Dad an Espresso, he'd put some Rolling Stones on the Jukebox whilst letting me put 'Keep On Running' by Spencer Davies on.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Now that's proper Ice-cream, there used to be a shop opposite the main entrance to Bradgate Park that served 'Ices' like that and had the double 'side by side' cornets. 20 or so different flavours


If that was the old post office I did my paper round from there and every Saturday in the summer I try a different flavour tried them all .mint choc chip still my favorite


The Velvet Curtain said:


> I remember that, but for some reason I never actually bought one. Worse than that, Lu has lived in Leicester all her life and has never been to Bruccianis


Never been to Bruccianis !! . I used to be treated for being dragged round the shops with a trip happy days


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I used to be taken to Bruciannis as a kid when they still had a jukebox in there, I'd have a 'Knickerbocker Glory' and Dad an Espresso, he'd put some Rolling Stones on the Jukebox whilst letting me put* 'Keep On Running'* by Spencer Davies on.


Gave you the trots, eh?


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2017)

A lovely meal in The Royal Oak in Brandon tonight, Good food, well cooked and generous portions. When time came to drive home the thing I most wanted was a nap

http://www.theroyaloakbrandon.co.uk


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> If that was the old post office I did my paper round from there and every Saturday in the summer I try a different flavour tried them all .mint choc chip still my favorite
> 
> Never been to Bruccianis !! . I used to be treated for being dragged round the shops with a trip happy days


Mint choc chip and either Toffee or Chocolate on the other side of a twin were my favourites.
As for Bruccianis it was tucked away behind 'Lewis's so not really visible but Dad was an old 'Mod' (He had 'Tonic' suits and rode a Vespa) so it was one of his old hangouts from the late 50's early 60's until I appeared and buggered his changed his life.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Gave you the trots, eh?


One of the greatest songs from the 60's, loved it as a kid and still do.


View: https://youtu.be/H6LVI1gDswg


----------



## TVC (15 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> If that was the old post office I did my paper round from there and every Saturday in the summer I try a different flavour tried them all .mint choc chip still my favorite
> 
> Never been to Bruccianis !! . I used to be treated for being dragged round the shops with a trip happy days


Actually I've not been to Brucciani's in at least 28 years, before that it was a thing me and my course mates did walking back from Charles Keene when we were studying Engineering at the Poly. I will remedy that before the year is out.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> For a minute I thought 'furry girls' was a euphomism


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2017)

Tonight's supper was gammon, those lovely biiiig mushrooms (the sort that are around 5 inches across) and some home made oven chips. 

Spent the afternoon touching up the sewing on a set of show drapes that I want to use at the Supreme show weekend after next. (It's the cat equivalent of Crufts). Haven't used the drapes in a few years so they needed a wee bit of tidying up.


----------



## Katherine (15 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> I am now going to go back and have another go at putting the seat covers on. The problem I have is trying to work out how to fix the little metal clippy clip things on the elastic straps and where under the seats they should go!!





screenman said:


> Any where is the answer.



I think you are right! 

I still haven't finished fitting the covers! 
I performed some great contortions with my head upside down on the floor in the footwells and my arms under the seats so I could attach the elastics to each other using the little metal clippy clip things. 
I'm going to have to cut holes in the back covers for the front seats to get them over the head rests and re-sew the fabric, because, it turns out, head rests can't be removed on a Fiat Panda without a specialist Fiat Panda 2 pronged tool thing. I'm also going to have to cut and re-sew holes in the back bench seat cover for the seat belt catches which will be harder because they're not near a seam. It also turns out that the back seat doesn't tip up in a Fiat Panda so I can't pass the elastics through to hold the cover in place. I've managed to attach the elastics with the little metal clippy clip things to each other around the edges instead.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2017)

Makes me wonder whether those seat covers are worth the bother...


----------



## Katherine (15 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> My colleague goes to Slimming World every week and so far has lost almost 2 stones but she is struggling bless her, not as easy thing to do.



Two of my colleagues are on diets and refer to their evening swimming World meetings as going to " Fat Club"! "


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Oct 2017)

Morning everyone. 

My chickens laid 98 eggs last week. 1 of them (at least) was a double yolker!


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2017)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> My chickens laid 98 eggs last week. 1 of them (at least) was a double yolker!



Earlier this year I bought two dozen eggs on YS... Every single one was a double yolker LOL

BTW, you do know that you can freeze eggs. Crack, whisk & pour into suitable container.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Oct 2017)

Well it's rather lovely and warm outside here on the beach.

Meanwhile we still have a mouse loose in the house. We did chase it around yesterday but failed to catch it so a humane trap has been set. Sasha spotted it yesterday but just stated at it. How she managed to catch it in the first place I will never know.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2017)

Morning, I've got a blood test this morning. I was also thinking of fitting a new set of disc brake pads to my wife's car today but I'm now wondering how windy it's going to be.


----------



## TVC (16 Oct 2017)

Good morning all, off to the warm beach shortly, for a few days of pampering, good food, and fresh air. I will be leaving the internet behind, so the fantasists, bigots, liars, trolls, Potsy and the plain deluded will just have to get by without me.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2017)

I'm just trying to decide which one best suits me.


----------



## Katherine (16 Oct 2017)

I usually have radio 2 on in the kitchen but yesterday evening I had Classic FM on, so when I turned on the radio this morning, I was treated to a rousing Prussian March.


----------



## Katherine (16 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Makes me wonder whether those seat covers are worth the bother...


We're being over protective. Miss K is a student and won't be able to park outside where she lives. We're not expecting much in the way of cleaning!


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Oct 2017)

Off up the smoke. 
Thinking Southwark area today for a change and a river trip.
Wish me luck, see ya later


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> I usually have radio 2 on in the kitchen but yesterday evening I had Classic FM on, so when I turned on the radio this morning, I was treated to a rousing Prussian March.


Did you join in and where did you end up?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2017)

Oh dear! The new train which set off from Temple Meads Bristol has been delayed by 26 minutes according to the Beeb. If the footage they showed was correct it looked like it had a different tractor unit.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Oct 2017)

It has reached the point where the laying awake all Sunday night unable to still my mind (as a result of a tiny bit of additional non-work stress) and the "pre-match nerves" before going to work each day, because of the work stress, have become mundane.

I need to sort this out.


----------



## Threevok (16 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> These?
> View attachment 378552
> 
> View attachment 378553



Yup, that's the ones.

The knock on effect around here, is everyone trying an alternative route through Nelson (Treharris) via Pengam, which has a four way light system plus a narrow railway bridge (single lane traffic only) and lights controlling that too.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2017)

18° when I left home for work this morning


----------



## Threevok (16 Oct 2017)

No work today

Sickness bug

Keep your distance


----------



## mybike (16 Oct 2017)

Cloudy but a sort of red thing in the sky appears from time to time. Once again waiting for the RAC. It's not been a good couple of weeks.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2017)

The sky is a funny colour. The sun is almost the colour it goes when it is low on the horizon. It's almost like looking through tobacco tinted windows.


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The sky is a funny colour. The sun is almost the colour it goes when it is low on the horizon. It's almost like looking through tobacco tinted windows.



Yes, the same here. The sky is a peculiar yellow colour with an orange dot.. 

Is it very low, but thin, cloud cover, or dust from the Sahara? Or both?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Oct 2017)

Here too. Anyone would think there was going to be a storm.

Was hoping to get an early ride in before the wind got too bad but I've had a call to say my brother's car has broken down so I'm on standby to go and help him out once he's been recovered to the garage.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2017)




----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2017)

That would be y'alls hurricane a 'comin. Look for the tide to go waaay out, next.
Here's a site about wind
https://www.windy.com/?53.160,-20.742,5


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2017)

Batten down the hatches, best of luck. I've seen that sun like that before.
Cobb, with 48 kts now.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> Yup, that's the ones.
> 
> The knock on effect around here, is everyone trying an alternative route through Nelson (Treharris) via Pengam, which has a four way light system plus a narrow railway bridge (single lane traffic only) and lights controlling that too.


They're your planned works, to start within the next year, on the larger map. Some going on for nearly two years.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2017)

mybike said:


> Cloudy but a sort of red thing in the sky appears from time to time. Once again waiting for the RAC. It's not been a good couple of weeks.


They've kept you waiting weeks! I'd be expecting some sirt  sort of discount.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2017)

Coventry's grey, damp and breezy this morning..


----------



## petek (16 Oct 2017)

20 degrees here , cloudy but no wind at all. MrsP just back from the Garden Centre so I can go out on me bike as soon as I finish this cuppa tea.


----------



## Katherine (16 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Did you join in and where did you end up?


Can you imagine me marching around opening the curtains and blinds, making a coffee, making my packed lunch?.......
Well, I was just as woozy and sluggish as normal.


----------



## Katherine (16 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The sky is a funny colour. The sun is almost the colour it goes when it is low on the horizon. It's almost like looking through tobacco tinted windows.





Speicher said:


> Yes, the same here. The sky is a peculiar yellow colour with an orange dot..
> 
> Is it very low, but thin, cloud cover, or dust from the Sahara? Or both?



Same here. We'll be keeping the children inside when it starts. They're all outside this lunchtime. 

Keep safe everyone.


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2017)

Usually in the afternoon, I spend some time in the garden. The sky is such a strange colour, that I think it is bringing polluted or sand-laden air from somewhere else. My asthma does not usually affect me very seriously, but pollution and dust etc are to be avoided. So I will be indoors this afternoon.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> Can you imagine me marching around opening the curtains and blinds, making a coffee, making my packed lunch?.......
> Well, I was just as woozy and sluggish as normal.


Well, I can imagine all sorts of things if I put my mind to it.


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2017)

I can imagine that @Hill Wimp might like this:


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The sky is a funny colour. The sun is almost the colour it goes when it is low on the horizon. It's almost like looking through tobacco tinted windows.



Yes it's a funny colour here too, a tad on the breezy side to say the least!


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> I can imagine that @Hill Wimp might like this:
> 
> View attachment 378981


Is there one for Gin?


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Oct 2017)

Warm, sunny, bit breezy. Shirt off having lunch in the garden :-)))
On the downside, heading to Grantham this afternoon....


----------



## GM (16 Oct 2017)

Sorry peeps, I've got to say it's a beautiful sunny autumn day here in north London. Short sleeve shirt ride this morning, and now some gardening.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Oct 2017)

The sun is back out now and there is blue sky. A bit breezy but nothing unusual.

Quite a contrast to earlier.


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Warm, sunny, bit breezy. Shirt off having lunch in the garden :-)))


You or wimpy?


----------



## GM (16 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Oi, shouldn't you be at work?




Ha Ha, not on a sunny day. Back tomorrow though, I think their might be some rain.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> You or wimpy?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2017)

There was a break in the cloud and things went back to their normal colour. There are blue skies out the back at the moment with some white clouds , I'm not sure how long the break will last.
I put my car back together during the bad weather, the pads have still got plenty of life left in them and I wasn't sure how bad the weather was going to get.


----------



## petek (16 Oct 2017)

Just back in from an afternoon ride out along the front. Strong southerly wind was very warm but slowed me down on the way out. Blew me home coming back, I barely had to pedal. Stopped off for a zesty refreshing beverage at Ye Olde Admiral Benbow ( formerly promenade toilets). There's still plenty of visitors about and dogs. Funny coloured sky , sorta orangey-grey. BBQ belly pork for tea. Life is good.


----------



## petek (16 Oct 2017)

This just in from the RSPB explains that red sun earlier... "Saharan dust being drawn northwards by #Ophelia has created this amazing #RedSun! Have you been lucky enough to see this marvel?"


----------



## hopless500 (16 Oct 2017)

User3094 said:


> View attachment 378970


It's like that here too. Waiting for the storm


----------



## hopless500 (16 Oct 2017)

Getting darker and more yuck coloured by the moment


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Oct 2017)

Got my ride in after all. It's now gone from breezy to windy so I'm glad I didn't leave it any later.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Oct 2017)

Chooks are away early. I've only seen the weather do this before a humongous snowstorm. I think it's a tad on the warm side for one of those


----------



## petek (16 Oct 2017)

Seems to be blowing over here. Sky's clearer.


----------



## Katherine (16 Oct 2017)

This warmth is weird. I've been outside in short sleeves. 
The winds have corralled the leaves into convenient piles to be put in the garden bin. 

One of the reception children told us that the red sun was a comet (the clouds blowing across at speed made it look like it was moving), then he decided it was a moon sun.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2017)

Sky was really brown here earlier, had red sun as well. It is clearing up some, but wind is deffo picking up. Felt odd driving to Littleport earlier.

Ducked into the Co-op for 2 pints of milk while the parental unit went for her flu jab. Nothing worth waiting for in the YS chiller cabinet (nowt but sarnies and bananas), but the dry goods shelf yielded six bars of that divine 56% cocoa Peruvian dark chocolate with orange at 80p a bar and half tray (i.e. 15) of free range eggs for 95p.

There's lots of poncy cheeses already stickered for tomorrow, so will be deffo will be popping in then.


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2017)

I'm suffering from cabin fever and Ophelia has landed.


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2017)

The lamp post outside my kitchen window shows a surprising amount of flexibility.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Oct 2017)

Came up from the Embankment underground to the most weird sky..
About 3.15 ,lots of people just watching the sky


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2017)

The sky here is back to being blue. But it's deffo "hang onto your hat" time...


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2017)

I have just ordered a set of printer cartridges for £5.90.

Had to look elsewhere as 7dayshop no longer stock ones that fit. Amazon to the rescue.


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2017)

This wind is much stronger than I imagined. 

I have just been on line to find out my nearest stockist of Franke kitchen sinks, and goggle came up with details of one in San Francisco.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Came up from the Embankment underground to the most weird sky..
> About 3.15 ,lots of people just watching the sky


Owt there?


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Owt there?



Just a red sun and very dark


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2017)

A blue sky returned here at about 3pm, so I did manage to get some fresh hair and hexercise in the garden.


----------



## gavgav (16 Oct 2017)

I went shopping after work and had to fight to steer the trolley in a straight line back to my car. Fair few big branches down in the roads. Stay safe people.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2017)

That was a good Moto GP.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Oct 2017)

At 2.45 I shoot- up shop and headed north to Grantham. At 2.49 an email was sent saying the trial was cancelled . I got this an hour ago after checking into my hotel.

What a waste of time...nobody thought to call me....


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2017)

That's the bin out for tomorrow morning


----------



## screenman (16 Oct 2017)

There are times when it is nice to have miles of open fields behind the house, this is not one of them though.


----------



## screenman (16 Oct 2017)

There is a nice.............. In Grantham, you can fill the space in as I am having trouble doing so.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Oct 2017)

Morning all. Chilly one again today. It was meant to be 8C this morning. It was 1C and there a frost and no fire... I now have no frost and a fire 



Reynard said:


> Earlier this year I bought two dozen eggs on YS... Every single one was a double yolker LOL
> 
> BTW, you do know that you can freeze eggs. Crack, whisk & pour into suitable container.



I had another double yolker yesterday for lunch and yes you can freeze them but they are coagulated when you defrost the and much thicker than normal. They don't inspire me to eat them.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Oct 2017)

I cooked 'Toad in the Hole' for tea tonight, the egg for the batter was a double yoke un.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> At 2.45 I shoot- up shop and headed north to Grantham. At 2.49 an email was sent saying the trial was cancelled . I got this an hour ago after checking into my hotel.
> 
> What a waste of time...nobody thought to call me....


Thats no fun my man,



User14044mountain said:


> Bugger bugger bugger. Does Maggie Thatcher still live there? You could pop in to see her.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2017)

Morning. They just said on the news that they have agreed to speed up talks in Brussels.

Will that mean they will sound like the Chipmunks?


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Oct 2017)

Back to work  
Had a lovely day in London yesterday, trip to the barrier,lunch at St Catherine's Dock ..the amaizing red sky..
Lost my debit card which id been using on the UG..grr but luckily had a back up.and no one had used it when i phoned my bank 30 mins after noticing.


Work


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2017)

The weather looks calm here this morning with a clear sky and a few light clouds about.


----------



## mybike (17 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> We're being over protective. Miss K is a student and won't be able to park outside where she lives. We're not expecting much in the way of cleaning!



Replace the seats with wooden benches.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Oct 2017)




----------



## TVC (17 Oct 2017)

@Hill Wimp @hopless500 

Most hotels give you free bottled water, ours gives you free gin and sherry. Just saying.


----------



## Speicher (17 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Hill Wimp @hopless500
> 
> Most hotels give you free bottled water, ours gives you free gin and sherry. Just saying.
> 
> View attachment 379175



Very nice. I would enjoy a glass of gin or sherry after a day out, and before dressing for dinner.

Err, well I would have been dressed for a day out, er well, not a dress, but with clothes on.


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Hill Wimp @hopless500
> 
> Most hotels give you free bottled water, ours gives you free gin and sherry. Just saying.
> 
> View attachment 379175


I thought you were on internet blackout?


----------



## Speicher (17 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The weather looks calm here this morning with a clear sky and a few light clouds about.



Blue sky here with sunshine. More gardening beckons this sartnoon.


----------



## TVC (17 Oct 2017)

@Hill Wimp @hopless500

Most hotels give you free bottled water, ours gives you free gin and sherry


potsy said:


> I thought you were on internet blackout?


Yeahbut free gin. How could I not share.


----------



## Speicher (17 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Hill Wimp @hopless500
> 
> Most hotels give you free bottled water, ours gives you free gin and sherry
> 
> Yeahbut free gin. How could I not share.



Yes but that is virtual sharing, we would be looking for victual sharing.


----------



## Speicher (17 Oct 2017)

@The Velvet Curtain - mine's a double single malt whisky on the rocks please, once the sun is over the yardarm.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Oct 2017)

Building news

19th floor going up on Tower 1. 2 Floors to go.


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2017)

I'm off to have some lunch. I think it may well involve eggs and cheese.


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> I'm off to have some lunch. I think it may well involve eggs and cheese.



A batch for me today, garlic sausage and boiled egg, washed down with a


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2017)

Sat on a train heading back to Leicester after riding out to Newark this morning.


----------



## petek (17 Oct 2017)

MrsP away for four days retail therapy from Thursday and staying in a posho hotel with her chums.
Never said owt and took her car in this morning for a full valet.
Gods bless those enterprising Albanians. Car looks like new with ("keep the") change out of twenty quids.
This afternoon I can do no wrong, brownie points well and truly earned.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Oct 2017)

Want some mundanity in your life? Bookmark this!

http://www.fba.org.uk/ferry-cam


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> A batch for me today, garlic sausage and boiled egg, washed down with a



Sounds good 

I had two slices of toast with taleggio cheese and   

Going to have boiled eggs tonight - 3 minute eggs so's I can dunk soldiers into the yolks.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @The Velvet Curtain ..... I see that there's a job going in Leicester. Could be right up your street.



It can't be, there are no houses on the road that the stadium is on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You've obviously not been round to Chez TVC
> 
> View attachment 379232



Bloody hell, I pass him everyday in Abbey Park. If I'd known it was him I would have given him less than the 50p


----------



## TVC (17 Oct 2017)

Glad to see you've all moved on from picking on me.

Anyway, back to my holiday.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2017)

It's sunny,  I have the suncream handy. I'm going out for the day. Which is boring because I get to spend the day in the wheelchair but it's only the 2nd time I've left our home since I came out of hospital 5 or so weeks ago! 

It's a hospital appointment.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Building news
> 
> 19th floor going up on Tower 1. 2 Floors to go.
> 
> ...


Horns go on the outside. 





Not my truck, I swear it.(But I had one like it)


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Oct 2017)

What a lovely morning ,Not..
Thermostat will be wanting new bearings soon


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2017)

Morning. Gwen is at this moment sitting in the window telling a Crow off that has dared to sit on a roof opposite.


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> What a lovely morning ,Not..
> Thermostat will be wanting new bearings soon



Coventry's a tad damp this morning. We've barely used the heating so far, we're with Ovo energy and they ask for meter readings once a month, every time I submit a gas reading they tell me its too low and I have to submit it again.


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2017)

My good lady was doing the washing up just now and called me over to the window, and we watched one of the local squirrels run down our fence and bury something under our lawn, the first time we've seen that outside of a wildlife documentary.


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Want to borrow an air rifle?



No, well not unless they start digging my bulbs up.


----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Want to borrow an air rifle?


In case he ever runs into TVC?


----------



## petek (18 Oct 2017)

We have hipsters! Two , with regulation beards and riding Dutch-looking bikes up at the Point this morning gazing out to sea.
There's a seal-run on this week. 
Always an encouraging sight are hipsters. They tend to drive up house prices if they settle.


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2017)

My paperwork for the Supreme Cat Show has arrived. Well, half of it. Still waiting for parking pass.

Anyways, will be a bit intermittent over the next few days (general busy stuff) so see you folks on the other side xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> No, well not unless they start digging my bulbs up.


I think that would be rabbits. Squirrels will, when hungry, eat tree bark and flower bulbs, but if you feed him, he may leave those alone. Around here, everything eats corn, including rabbits. The squirrel waits until birds and rabbits have eaten about half the cob of corn, then abscond with the rest.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> My paperwork for the Supreme Cat Show has arrived. Well, half of it. Still waiting for parking pass.
> 
> Anyways, will be a bit intermittent over the next few days (general busy stuff) so see you folks on the other side xxx


Have fun


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2017)




----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I've just had a Cuppa Soup for the first time in many, many years (today's a fast day).
> 
> It was better than I remember...


Good lad, you'll progress to Pot Noodle next, then kebab van goodies.

We are so alike


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Oct 2017)

I'm watching The Sweeney.


----------



## petek (18 Oct 2017)

Enjoying a mid ride beverage outside local hostelry a couple of hours ago.
Smallish moppet - parents/carers thereof sat at another table -approaches a couple sat with a big setter-looking dog on a short lead.
Moppet.." Does your dog bite?"
Dog lady.. "No she's very friendly."
Moppet strokes dog.
Dog raises paw, hoofs moppet gently to the ground stands over her and starts washing her face. 
Moppet mama less than pleased but the moppet was giggling.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2017)

I am in Peoria. A Strange place to be from. A big city, with woods and hilly landscape interspersed. Friendly, but not especially clean or neat. Organic but erratic. Like your odd relative, only a city.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5003801, member: 21629"]I will be on 6am to 2pm shift from next week.  I *HATE *getting up so early. 

At least my supervisor is very friendly. And colleagues. And other staff. And pace is "nobody rushes here". And work is only 5 minutes by bike from home. And wages are good (for me). And we can enjoy free coffe and tea. And ...[/QUOTE]
You enjoy it then?


----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5003801, member: 21629"]I will be on 6am to 2pm shift from next week.  I *HATE *getting up so early. 

At least my supervisor is very friendly. And colleagues. And other staff. And pace is "nobody rushes here". And work is only 5 minutes by bike from home. And wages are good (for me). And we can enjoy free coffe and tea. And ...[/QUOTE]
My old job everybody tried to get on the 6-2 shift, almost all hated the 2-10.

I liked the lie in of the 2-10 but wouldn't want to do it permanently, 6-2 much better, afternoon naps essential


----------



## Katherine (18 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> No, well not unless they start digging my bulbs up.


We have a lot of trees around us so consequently we have a lot of squirrels too. In my experience, squirrels will dig up newly planted tulip bulbs but not daffodils, crocuses or snowdrops. I put a piece of chicken wire over until they start to come up.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5003848, member: 21629"]@potsy 

In my opinion all depends on people you work with. 
I'm also lucky to work among English again.[/QUOTE]
And if they annoy you, pallet wrap an arm to each fork and lift them up. Best done before a break.


----------



## potsy (18 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5003848, member: 21629"]@potsy

In my opinion all depends on people you work with.
I'm also lucky to work among English again.[/QUOTE]
True.

Quite a few different nationalities on the shop floor where I work, getting a decent team together is so important, makes the job much easier when all (or even most) are helping each other.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Oct 2017)

I gave my brick wall an enema of Weber Five Star Grout.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2017)

Evening, I have had two cats smuggled up to me. Gwen was asleep on my lap on a blanky whilst Schrodie was on the floor on the blanky snuggled up to my feet. I disturbed them when I got up to make a hot drink and now Gwen is curled up in an empty cardboard box.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Evening, I have had two cats smuggled up to me. Gwen was asleep on my lap on a blanky whilst Schrodie was on the floor on the blanky snuggled up to my feet. I disturbed them when I got up to make a hot drink and now Gwen is curled up in an empty cardboard box.


Why you smuggling cats?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Why you smuggling cats?


This tablet has become cross eyed. It seems to pick whatever letter is closest to one I've chosen.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2017)

There has been an incident in the centre of town. There was an explosion in a flat above a betting office. An area of the town has been cordoned off.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> There has been an incident in the centre of town. There was an explosion in a flat above a betting office. An area of the town has been cordoned off.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-wiltshire-41673694


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-wiltshire-41673694


My wife just read that the roof and end wall was blown out. Fire engines from surrounding towns were brought in.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just read that the roof and end wall was blown out. Fire engines from surrounding towns were brought in.


Tea time (18:00) this evening.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2017)

Morning. It's murky blah out there this morning.


----------



## potsy (19 Oct 2017)

It's Monday


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> It's Monday



You poor old thing, we must get you some care..


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2017)

Schrodie has invented a game for himself which involves chasing a small ball of aluminium around the floor. The bit that he has included for himself is that once he has caught it he must take it back and drop it on to his blanket where the chase starts all over again.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Oct 2017)

mild but foggy here. Lets see how many cars are without lights this morning.

I'll wager most will be silver so its even harder to see them


----------



## raleighnut (19 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Schrodie has invented a game for himself which involves chasing a small ball of aluminium around the floor. The bit that he has included for himself is that once he has caught it he must take it back and drop it on to his blanket where the chase starts all over again.


Kizzy will play 'fetch' with a scrunched up bit of paper, till receipts are perfect.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> mild but foggy here. Lets see how many cars are without lights this morning.
> 
> I'll wager most will be silver so its even harder to see them


You are correct in that assumption, why they do it is beyond belief!


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2017)

A murky damp morning here, it looks like my ride is off and I will be driving out to the cafe.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (19 Oct 2017)

Looks like I'm going to get rained on all day without let up.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5004346, member: 9609"]beautiful morning here, think I will head east over the border into Northumberland and keep going until I can smell the sea. Its forecast for a nice helping 7 to 12mph breeze to help me home.[/QUOTE]

Can you share and send your beautiful morning south please.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2017)

I was just watching" How it's Made". The subject was making nail clippers. I thought that the manufacturing didn't seemed rushed. At the end of the feature it said that it took 11 people to make 100 in an hour.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2017)

The one in the Brooks factory is very interesting, as are the Brompton episodes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5003801, member: 21629"]I will be on 6am to 2pm shift from next week.  I *HATE *getting up so early. 

At least my supervisor is very friendly. And colleagues. And other staff. And pace is "nobody rushes here". And work is only 5 minutes by bike from home. And wages are good (for me). And we can enjoy free coffe and tea. And ...[/QUOTE]
Free Tea? Wow. That sounds like a nice place to work, just generally.


----------



## potsy (19 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Free Tea? Wow. That sounds like a nice place to work, just generally.


We get free tea/coffee too, only vending machine stuff but it's still a nice touch.

There is also a 'posh' 45p option that I occasionally treat myself to.

While I've been off they have gotten rid of the posh one and replaced it with an even posher one, it now costs £1


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2017)




----------



## Threevok (19 Oct 2017)

As I open my last tin of Uncle Joe's Extra Strong mints, my thoughts turn to restocking at the weekend, possibly in that fine establishment known as Home Bargains


----------



## petek (19 Oct 2017)

MrsP away at sunrise on a four days retail therapy expedition. Me and the dogs have mostly been eating Haslet today for breakfast and lunch. Very nice on a toasted hot buttered cheesy-cob with a smear of piccalilli. Lamb neck-chops casserole for tea.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Oct 2017)

Went for a ride. Got drenched to the skin and my shoes were sloshing. I'd like a word with whoever compiled the forecast today.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Went for a ride. Got drenched to the skin and my shoes were sloshing. I'd like a word with whoever compiled the forecast today.



Great job isn't it, they are on a par with politicians


----------



## TVC (19 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @User @Hill Wimp @hopless500



That would explain so much.


----------



## TVC (19 Oct 2017)

Yep, I'm back. I may have had a surfeit of seafood. 

Thoroughly enjoyed the break, you can't beat a swim, sauna and hot tub to get you going in the morning. We seemed to avoid the worst of the weather, and spent much time on quays, beaches and coastal nature reserves - when we weren't stuffing ourselves with fish and watery critters that is. Had a six course tasting menu at the ponciest restaurant west of Southampton, spent last night out in Poole with a good old school friend and finished off today with a potter through the New Forset, a detour up to Uffington to see the big horse (most impressive) and dropped in for a cuppa with my brother in Oxford. 

We are most relaxed.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Free Tea? Wow. That sounds like a nice place to work, just generally.





potsy said:


> We get free tea/coffee too, only vending machine stuff but it's still a nice touch.
> 
> There is also a 'posh' 45p option that I occasionally treat myself to.
> 
> While I've been off they have gotten rid of the posh one and replaced it with an even posher one, it now costs £1



On top of free tea or coffee, bean to cup, filter or cheap granules if thats your thing I also get 3 meals a day, my own personal khazi and shower aswell as my own tv and internet. All I have to do to qualify for these freebies is that I have to live there for a week at at a time which is why they also throw in a free bunk


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you a lighthouse keeper, Salty? I've always meant to ask.



Like the cut of your jib sir......yeah, you saw what I did there....


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @User @Hill Wimp @hopless500





I want a second opinion from the Prof.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> She says she'll give you one after she's finished her G&T


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2017)

Why is it that the weather peeps get the bad weather right and the good weather wrong?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Why is it that the weather peeps get the bad weather right and the good weather wrong?


It's probably about even really but we remember a horrendous soaking more than the times it's nicer than we expected.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Why is it that the weather peeps get the bad weather right and the good weather wrong?


There was something about a few days bad weather heading this way. Followed by a mini heatwave.


----------



## gavgav (19 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Went for a ride. Got drenched to the skin and my shoes were sloshing. I'd like a word with whoever compiled the forecast today.


Oh dear!! To be fair to the Met Office they got it spot on today, with very heavy rain between 1 and 3, on their app this morning.


----------



## gavgav (19 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Given that I work from home, the tea and coffee is not free....
> 
> We do have free tea and coffee at head office and the hospitals though. We also have subsidised canteens - free for me


They’ve even stopped providing tea and coffee for meetings, in our place now, have to bring our own.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Oct 2017)

gavgav said:


> Oh dear!! To be fair to the Met Office they got it spot on today, with very heavy rain between 1 and 3, on their app this morning.


Hmmm, not what it said when I looked otherwise I'd have made other plans.


----------



## gavgav (19 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Hmmm, not what it said when I looked otherwise I'd have made other plans.


That was at 7:30 this morning, possibly changed their guess afterwards?!


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Why is it that the weather peeps get the bad weather right and the good weather wrong?


There was something about a few days bad weather heading this way. Followed by a mini heatwave.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Oct 2017)

We don't collect our moggy until tomorrow, it is wonderful to be able to walk freely around the house without madam under my feet.


----------



## alicat (19 Oct 2017)

My elbow is finally scab-free after coming off over five weeks ago. Quite proud of my war wound.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Hmmm, not what it said when I looked otherwise I'd have made other plans.


Rain due to stop at 21:18 21:21, starting again at 21:49.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Rain due to stop at 21:18 21:21, starting again at 21:49.


@Rickshaw Phil has gone to check.

Light rain at 21:26, for five minutes.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We don't collect our moggy until tomorrow, it is wonderful to be able to walk freely around the house without madam under my feet.


 life ain't the same without the mobile 'trip hazards'


----------



## TVC (19 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> life ain't the same without the mobile 'trip hazards'


She gets home tomorrow. We didn't know what time we would be back today, so we left he bouncing the ball off the wall of the cooler for one more day.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you a lighthouse keeper, Salty? I've always meant to ask.


He doesn’t keep any houses....


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5004801, member: 21629"]

This place is so different from my previous workplace in warehouse. I've been working in hell, now I'm in paradise.[/QUOTE]
Great news OMG :-)


----------



## TVC (19 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Are you a lighthouse keeper, Salty? I've always meant to ask.


Just remembered the episode from The Goodies when they answered an ad for 'A Little Light House Keeping'.



You remember the Goodies don't you Rocky, they were on the television when you were in your forties.


----------



## dave r (19 Oct 2017)

I feel partially responsible for our run of bad weather. You see sometime around August I got round to something I'd been meaning to do for ages, I installed a rain water butt to collect the water of our roof, since then the weather has been crap. In fact not only has it been permanently full I haven't needed the water for anything except for the house plants.


----------



## TVC (19 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> I feel partially responsible for our run of bad weather. You see sometime around August I got round to something I'd been meaning to do for ages, I installed a rain water butt to collect the water of our roof, since then the weather has been crap. In fact not only has it been permanently full I haven't needed the water for anything except for the house plants.


I see your mistake there, you are confusing cause and effect with just living in Coventry. Come to Leicester we are enjoying a fantastic Indian summer*

*The above statement may include lies.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Oct 2017)

@Salty seadog nips out for a breath of fresh air.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2017)

gavgav said:


> They’ve even stopped providing tea and coffee for meetings, in our place now, have to bring our own.


Glengarry Glen Ross, a play by David Mamet. Coffees for closers. ABC-Always Be Closing.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Glengarry Glen Ross, a play by David Mamet. Coffees for closers.* ABC*-Always Be Closing.


Name of a cinema chain, and an old tv broadcasting company.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> @Salty seadog nips out for a breath of fresh air.....
> View attachment 379460



See, I'm not silly. If it had built the door on the other side I'd have had to walk round to get get out of the wind.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> See, I'm not silly. If it had built the door on the other side I'd have had to walk round to get get out of the wind.


I think it's a coastal lighthouse in France. If it's right on the coast, I was wondering if they put the windows away from "the weather".


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I think it's a coastal lighthouse in France. If it's right on the coast, I was wondering if they put the windows away from "the weather".



Hopefully not the one the light shines out of.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Oct 2017)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...er-buses-85mph-winds-strike-French-coast.html

Great photos!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2017)

Morning. Brian is coming later, he may be in a bit of a mood though.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> I feel partially responsible for our run of bad weather. You see sometime around August I got round to something I'd been meaning to do for ages, I installed a rain water butt to collect the water of our roof, since then the weather has been crap. In fact not only has it been permanently full I haven't needed the water for anything except for the house plants.


Look at it as you are doing us a favour. It is like carbon capture but water capture. You helping to prevent flooding.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Oct 2017)

Bit windy and wet here. A good autumn storm. Quite refreshing after all the mild weather we have had so far this autumn.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Oct 2017)

Wether looks a bit glum but i having a long weekend , so not too fussed.
Monday ill be seeing the specialist about this horrible frozen shoulder ,fingers crossed but im not expecting any real help...im sort of resigned to 18 month 2 years of disability and pain. But you never know.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Oct 2017)

This is how I'm feeling


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> This is how I'm feeling
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 379471




And me, I was at the cafe yesterday but drove.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Oct 2017)

It's rough out here.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2017)

Its  here again


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2017)

It is a bit windy here a lot of grey cloud about,but I can see a few gaps where I can see blue sky. It is much better than yesterday and at least it isn't raining.


----------



## Threevok (20 Oct 2017)

Bottled out today because of the wind -got here by car

I feel so dirty


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> Bottled out today because of the wind -got here by car
> 
> I feel so dirty



With missing out on my usual Thursday ride I was hoping to get a ride in today, but its a tad damp this morning so thats looking unlikely.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> life ain't the same without the mobile 'trip hazards'



Thing is, it is always my feet, rarely ever TVC's feet!


----------



## TVC (20 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> It's rough out here.


That's Dover for you.


----------



## TVC (20 Oct 2017)

Today will be a resting day, other than going to collect the moggie that is.

I suppose I'll have to cook my own food too, now I'm back as one of the peasants again.


----------



## petek (20 Oct 2017)

Fog horn going all night. Spring tide today and tomorrow so that was a banging and a crashing first thing.
Gave in and got up at 6-15 to have a look at the white horses. High tide was 6-55am but when me and dogs went out onto beach the wind had shifted offshore so no white horses. Sea is like a misty millpond.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Oct 2017)

Madam is home and settled


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Oct 2017)

Two of us went away for 4 days, how come the laundry basket is overflowing


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It is a bit windy here a lot of grey cloud about,but I can see a few gaps where I can see blue sky. It is much better than yesterday and at least it isn't raining.


Yet!


----------



## petek (20 Oct 2017)

Just had word from youngest lad. He's passed his Masters in Employment Law at De Montfort.


----------



## Speicher (20 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> Bottled out today because of the wind -got here by car
> 
> I feel so dirty



You should clean the inside of your car more often, perhaps?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2017)

Dogs on their way to day care today, they are always thrilled to go, and thrilled to return. I'm not so thrilled to be driving over country roads in the dark.


----------



## petek (20 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Dogs on their way to day care today, they are always thrilled to go, and thrilled to return. I'm not so thrilled to be driving over country roads in the dark.


Amen to that. I avoid night driving whenever possible. Very winding and unlit small roads around here.


----------



## TVC (20 Oct 2017)

User said:


> It’s his insistence on wearing white trousers each day....


Not forgetting that I change for dinner.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> Just had word from youngest lad. He's passed his Masters in Employment Law at De Montfort.


----------



## Katherine (20 Oct 2017)

Revolting weather. I've driven down to the post office instead of walking. It's not far and it's nice to get out of school at lunchtime but I didn't want to spend the afternoon feeling wet and soggy.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2017)

Double dose Friday


----------



## Speicher (20 Oct 2017)

This afternoon, a very helpful gardener will be assisting me in the garden, by planting some large plants and moving other plants. This was supposed to done yesterday afternoon, but neither of us wanted to get absolutely drenched in the heavy rain. Today is drier and with less wind.


----------



## TVC (20 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> This afternoon, a very helpful gardener will be assisting me in the garden, by planting some large plants and moving other plants. This was supposed to done yesterday afternoon, but neither of us wanted to get absolutely drenched in the heavy rain. Today is drier and with less wind.


Keep an eye on him Wol.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> Just had word from youngest lad. He's passed his Masters in Employment Law at De Montfort.



Well done


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Two of us went away for 4 days, how come the laundry basket is overflowing



Our two lads left home some years ago and now there are only the two of us, yet the laundry baskets are overflowing as much as they were when there was four of us.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Thing is, it is always my feet, rarely ever TVC's feet!


Maybe yours smell nicer. 


Or I ask the question, who normally feeds her.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Maybe yours smell nicer.
> 
> 
> Or I ask the question, who normally feeds her.



I am the feeder and protector, TVC is her sparring partner and lap provider.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5006294, member: 21629"]Need to dig out my winter workwear kit, I was freezing all day at work. [/QUOTE]
Big Knickers ?


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Oct 2017)

Looks like my winter hat will be coming out of the wardrobe this weekend


----------



## raleighnut (20 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Looks like my winter hat will be coming out of the wardrobe this weekend


We've got the Woodburner lit


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5006309, member: 21629"]Hehehe .... No, I haven't got any hanging bits on my body to keep warm. 

It's winter gloves and hat and yellow coat mainly.[/QUOTE]
They should supply the yellow coat, PPE, not you.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Oct 2017)

Three days, three interviews. I have rarely felt so frazzled.
The one I want (I really really want) will let me know on Monday. My second choice will let me know sometime next week. The last one has already offered me the job.
Awkward...


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5006509, member: 21629"]Either free coffee or PPE. 
They should supply but they don't.

EDIT: after recent digging in wardrobe hat and gloves have been found.[/QUOTE]
Coffee it is then.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Keep an eye on him Wol.
> 
> View attachment 379492


Is he about to nod off?


----------



## hopless500 (20 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> We've got the Woodburner lit


Same here


----------



## hopless500 (20 Oct 2017)

For @Hill Wimp






The silly sod is sitting there with his tongue out


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> We've got the Woodburner lit





hopless500 said:


> Same here


What you gonna do when it gets cold?


----------



## slowmotion (21 Oct 2017)

The Eddystone Lighthouse.



I sailed past long ago when it was manned and without a helipad. A fantastic sight. Here's an earlier version.

The king of France had it right....

*Winstanley's lighthouse[edit]*



Winstanley's lighthouse, as modified in 1699
The first lighthouse on Eddystone Rocks was an octagonal wooden structure built by Henry Winstanley. The lighthouse was also the first recorded instance of an offshore lighthouse.[6] Construction started in 1696 and the light was lit on 14 November 1698. During construction, a French privateer took Winstanley prisoner and destroyed the work done so far on the foundations, causing Louis XIV to order Winstanley's release with the words *"France is at war with England, not with humanity".*[5]

The lighthouse survived its first winter but was in need of repair, and was subsequently changed to a dodecagonal (12 sided) stone clad exterior on a timber framed construction with an octagonal top section as can be seen in the later drawings or paintings, one of which is reproduced here. This gives rise to the claims that there have been five lighthouses on Eddystone Rock. Winstanley's tower lasted until the Great Storm of 1703 erased almost all trace on 27 November. Winstanley was on the lighthouse, completing additions to the structure. No trace was found of him, or of the other five men in the lighthouse.[8][9]

The cost of construction and five years' maintenance totalled £7,814 7s.6d, during which time dues totalling £4,721 19s.3d had been collected at one penny per ton from passing vessels.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> What you gonna do when it gets cold?


Light it earlier in the day.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Oct 2017)

Had the "Sorry to have to tell you, but I think I'm done here" conversation at work.

I've never thrown in the towel on a gig before.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2017)

Morning. I have been down and fed the cats. I gave Gwen a new type of food to try and she seemed to be enjoying it as she had her head stuck in the bowl for a long time. Schrodie thought it smelt nice nice as he pushed Gwen's head away revealing that she had only been eating the gravy.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Oct 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Had the "Sorry to have to tell you, but I think I'm done here" conversation at work.
> 
> I've never thrown in the towel on a gig before.



Sometimes its the best solution, you cant win them all


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Oct 2017)

Must be the quiet before the storm, calm with clear skies.

Of to MK for a quick visit, the A1 is not much fun atm with the improvements.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Must be the quiet before the storm, calm with clear skies.
> 
> Of to MK for a quick visit, the A1 is not much fun atm with the improvements.


I thought improvements were supposed to make things better?


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I thought improvements were supposed to make things better?



It will. Eeeeeeeeeeeeeventually lol

We may go the old way today Wellingborough ,Olney its a more leisurely drive and only 15 mins longer


----------



## hopless500 (21 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> What you gonna do when it gets cold?


Stick more wood on it. It's pretty much damped down and just sort of ticking over


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2017)

My wife was just looking at the prices of Fimo tools £ 15.00!


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> For @Hill Wimp
> View attachment 379591
> 
> 
> The silly sod is sitting there with his tongue out


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Oct 2017)

Well Brian is no more than an Autumn storm here on the beach and it's certainly not cold.


----------



## potsy (21 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well Brian is no more than an Autumn storm here on the beach and it's certainly not cold.


I cannot take a storm called Brian seriously


----------



## hopless500 (21 Oct 2017)

Cake for breakfast


----------



## Speicher (21 Oct 2017)

Yesterday in the garden was a bit of a disaster.  I forgot to have lunch. 


We managed to plant all the big plants that were birthday presents from my Mother. Also several small plants that I had grown from cuttings some time ago were planted, with some others being lifted and divided.

I was busy as Gardener's Assistant, doing the watering etc.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2017)

We're having a coffe at the Astley Book Farm and coffee shop.

http://www.astleybookfarm.com/coffee-shop.html


----------



## TVC (21 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> We're having a coffe at the Astley Book Farm and coffee shop.
> 
> http://www.astleybookfarm.com/coffee-shop.html


Looks a nice place.


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Looks a nice place.



Their sausage sandwiches aint bad either


----------



## TVC (21 Oct 2017)

Nice sausage sarnie @dave r 

If you are a ponce like me you would have tempura king prawns, saltfish scotch eggs and fish tacos.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Oct 2017)

User said:


> We need something beyond Ponce.


 I refer you to the @threebikesmcginty quote that @The Velvet Curtain uses as his sig line.


----------



## TVC (21 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> ...which I don't. So all of TVC's cleverness is wasted on me. Soz.


Nothing new there then


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well Brian is no more than an Autumn storm here on the beach and it's certainly not cold.





User14044mountain said:


> And I was beginning to feel sorry for @Salty seadog in his lighthouse.......I won't then.



I can confirm to the house that while it is sunny and mild we are getting a proper smashing out here and as such I look forward to being wrapped in Rockys warm embrace of returning sorrow. 

We must also never forget that Wimpers is around the corner from the prevailing wind direction. She'd be unlucky to have her patio furniture rattled.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well Brian is no more than an Autumn storm here on the beach and it's certainly not cold.





User14044mountain said:


> And I was beginning to feel sorry for @Salty seadog in his lighthouse.......I won't then.



I can confirm to the house that while it is sunny and mild we are getting a proper smashing out here and as such I look forward to being wrapped in Rockys warm embrace of returning sorrow. 

We must also never forget that Wimpers is around the corner from the prevailing wind direction. She'd be unlucky to have her patio furniture rattled.


----------



## TVC (21 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I have to take Jack to the vet this afternoon. He has something under his eye, which I think is a tick, but I can’t quite make it out and it’s too close to his eye to fiddle with.


Oh dear, poor Jack. He seems to have a season ticket at the vet's right now.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I have to take Jack to the vet this afternoon. He has something under his eye, which I think is a tick, but I can’t quite make it out and it’s too close to his eye to fiddle with.


 Poor lad,


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2017)

We went to Bath and had a look at some Patek Phillipe watches.











Through a window.


----------



## TVC (21 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> We went to Bath and had a look at some Patek Phillipe watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New to me, I just had a look at their website Not my kind of thing, I prefer a clean, slim, elegant watch.

When in Poole we were looking at the boats in the Sunseeker yard. Just big, crass, plastic gin palaces for the stupidly (and newly) rich to show off in.

Not saying I wouldn't like the money to be able to make such buying choices


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> New to me, I just had a look at their website Not my kind of thing, I prefer a clean, slim, elegant watch.
> 
> When in Poole we were looking at the boats in the Sunseeker yard. Just big, crass, plastic gin palaces for the stupidly (and newly) rich to show off in.
> 
> Not saying I wouldn't like the money to be able to make such buying choices


Boat is just an acronym for Break Out Another Thousand. Takes money away from the good things in life, like cycling, which actually paid for itself and the bills at times around here. That being said, I used to love having a boat, back in the day, but it was just a little fibreglass sailboat. I lived only a few blocks from a big, navigable river which broadened out into lakes along its course back then. Then I got married. The end.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> New to me, I just had a look at their website Not my kind of thing, I prefer a clean, slim, elegant watch.
> 
> When in Poole we were looking at the boats in the Sunseeker yard. Just big, crass, plastic gin palaces for the stupidly (and newly) rich to show off in.
> 
> Not saying I wouldn't like the money to be able to make such buying choices


https://www.amazon.com/Aposon-Fashi...=6358540011&psd=1&refinements=p_36:2661612011


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Seriously nice but I'd never buy one, even if I had the money, as I'd worry about getting mugged.



I rarely wear a watch so even a cheap one isn't worth buying.


----------



## TVC (21 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Boat is just an acronym for Break Out Another Thousand. Takes money away from the good things in life, like cycling, which actually paid for itself and the bills at times around here. That being said, I used to love having a boat, back in the day, but it was just a little fibreglass sailboat. I lived only a few blocks from a big, navigable river which broadened out into lakes along its course back then. Then I got married. The end.


For these tubs it's "Break out another million".

https://www.sunseekerpoole.com


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> For these tubs it's "Break out another million".
> 
> https://www.sunseekerpoole.com



If I had that amount of money to afford 1 of those things I would much rather spend it on travelling around the world. Those things cost a fortune to look after, crew to pay etc..


----------



## StuAff (21 Oct 2017)

Mundane IT/nerd News. May require translation for normal people.
Have installed two new graphics cards in the newer Mac Pro- one cheap, ancient (2009!) but fully Mac-compatible one (GeForce GT120) for troubleshooting etc, and one brand spanking new one (Radeon RX 580 8GB) which though not made for a Mac, works just nicely with macOS High Sierra as Apple is using the same chip in new iMacs and also selling cards in an external GPU kit for developers. Black screen on startup, springs to splendid life when drivers load. It wasn't exactly slow before, but it's got a couple of metaphorical turbos now. Need a new monitor now to really show what it can do....


----------



## StuAff (21 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I must admit that I didn't understand a single word of that but it all sounds very impressive. Well done


In bike terms, I've gone from 9 speed Sora and a pair of entry level wheels to Ultegra 8000 11 speed and Fulcrum Racing 3s. Less go-faster stripes, more go faster


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Oct 2017)

@SpokeyDokey has just given me my 20,000th like.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Oct 2017)

I have the windows wide open. The wind is blowing drops of rain in which are landing on the settee.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> @SpokeyDokey has just given me my 20,000th like.



My pleasure.


----------



## TVC (21 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I must admit that I didn't understand a single word of that but it all sounds very impressive. Well done


Basically he turned it off and turned it back on again, I think that's right.


The filling for my meat and potato pie is cooking out and I have a batch of leek and potato soup going too. Aldi veg really is top notch.


----------



## potsy (21 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Oh dear, poor Jack. He seems to have a season ticket at the vet's right now.


Even a day at the vets is a day away from Reg


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Oct 2017)

The hotel we stayed in provided various teabags so I bought some home to try


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Oct 2017)

Bought a little pressie for a friend of ours, she appreciates silly


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2017)

Since we've been back from Hinckley I've been updating my online backups of my data, was some what surprised to see I have 8500 pictures on my computer.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Seriously nice but I'd never buy one, even if I had the money, as I'd worry about getting mugged.


Do muggers often give you expensive watches?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2017)

We had a look at some Rolex watches and then at the Patek Phillipe and we couldn't see what all the fuss was about. The watch cases were nicely polished but I thought that the dials or faces looked cheap. I prefer my old watches.
I'm glad I haven't got an expensive yacht especially in this weather. You'd be worried about it getting damaged.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Oct 2017)

The main road across from where i am has flooded in the bottom dip. The fire brigade were here a while ago but now it's the utility firm who've taken over. It looks like quite a few homes have been flooded. The main road is on a hill. The rain water was absolutely pouring down it and probably still is.  Some of the homes have cellars. There'll be some pumping out to be done in the morning.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Oct 2017)

On twitter I received a retweet from a female looking for a s*xfriend


----------



## raleighnut (21 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> On twitter I received a retweet from a female looking for a s*xfriend


Has she only got 5 so far.


----------



## TVC (21 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Welcome to the 20,000+ like Club. @User14044 will show you the secret handshake.


Is that what you call it?


----------



## TVC (21 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Not invited? I'd be pretty t-eed off if the Prof left me at home for a trip........


It would be interesting if Mrs R (Oxford) met Mr R (Cambridge), they could talk shop as well as moaning about putting up with you two.


----------



## TVC (21 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Be careful.....you'll confuse Accy........or even Dr R (Oxford) meets Dr R (Cambridge)


Indeed, but by refering to them by their spousal titles I meant to highlight the similar millstones they both bear.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> The hotel we stayed in provided various teabags so I bought some home to try
> View attachment 379688



The peppermint ones might be ok but I've never had a fruit tea that lived up to it's smell, They smell great and taste meh....


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> The peppermint ones might be ok but I've never had a fruit tea that lived up to it's smell, They smell great and taste meh....



The good thing is that I don't have to buy a box which could get wasted. I am not sure why these things are popular but I may actually like them if not at least 1 of them maybe..


----------



## raleighnut (21 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> The good thing is that I don't have to buy a box which could get wasted. I am not sure why these things are popular but I may actually like them if not at least 1 of them maybe..


They're not Tea though, they're an 'infusion', best way to get flavour out is to leave the bag in for a while.




















Then pour it down the plughole.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> The good thing is that I don't have to buy a box which could get wasted. I am not sure why these things are popular but I may actually like them if not at least 1 of them maybe..



Here's one I bet you'll like. The liquorice gives out a syrupy sweetness which is delish.....


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Here's one I bet you'll like. The liquorice gives out a syrupy sweetness which is delish.....
> 
> View attachment 379711



Ooh liquorice


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5008377, member: 21629"]I don't know if I want to carry on this forum. I've had too much.[/QUOTE]
Too much what?


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Oct 2017)

Tonight I am mostly flying to Dubai.
Goodnight all from 63B


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Oct 2017)

Oh noes....engine stsrt-up issue!!!


----------



## StuAff (21 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh noes....engine stsrt-up issue!!!


Stsrt-up? That's a real problem!


----------



## Speicher (21 Oct 2017)

Is @Fab Foodie the pilot?


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Oct 2017)

StuAff said:


> Stsrt-up? That's a real problem!


Not when we’re on the ground it’s not :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Is @Fab Foodie the pilot?


I’m not even the chef!


----------



## StuAff (21 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not when we’re on the ground it’s not :-)


They need to find the Stsrt button. Must be Guardian proofreaders......


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Oct 2017)

We’re mooooovin’
Radio silence....


----------



## TVC (21 Oct 2017)

Has he gone yet?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> For these tubs it's "Break out another million".
> 
> https://www.sunseekerpoole.com


I like _Mistress_, by Benetti. But I like a lot of things I can't even possibly afford. Pricing Shoji screens. That I can afford. I might also be considering a Giant TCR, but it's an old used one at the co-op. It might be too small. If it isn't, I shall name it _Mistress_.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5008377, member: 21629"]I don't know if I want to carry on this forum. I've had too much.[/QUOTE]
Too much tea?


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Oct 2017)

It's raining again.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5008377, member: 21629"]I don't know if I want to carry on this forum. I've had too much.[/QUOTE]


Fab Foodie said:


> Too much what?





Gravity Aided said:


> Too much tea?


Free coffee I think.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Has he gone yet?


Landed!
35C apparently today. Better not spend too much time by the pool :-)


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2017)

Morning. I haven't a clue what it is doing outside as I haven't looked outside. It could be dry as Schrodie didn't look all damp and sparkly when I fed them just now.
In other news, my wife was making Snowmen last night. No the weather wasn't that bad that we had blizzards. She was making small ones out of Fimo which we bought in Bath yesterday.
I was busy trying to do some colouring in with the pens I bought.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Oct 2017)

About to wath moto GP from Phillip Island 
I recorded the 5am race


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2017)

The weather here is clear but a little bit breezy. I busy staring out of the window watching birds flying around. There were several flocks of small birds flying far off in the distance making a bobbing sort of flight. I assume that they were Finches.


----------



## TVC (22 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Landed!
> 35C apparently today. Better not spend too much time by the pool :-)


That's my boy. You wouldn't want to try any cocktails either.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Oct 2017)

Wow what a race, one of the best ever


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Right... I’m off to take the dogs for a perambulation and emptying.



Ive just suggested the exact same thing to the wife as it happens.
She is concerned about the wind??

Fineshade woods and the cafe it is then


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2017)

Last day treat


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Oh noes....... I forgot the smoked salmon.
> 
> Brunch will just have to be plain scrambled egg on toast.


----------



## TVC (22 Oct 2017)

Kippers for breakfast today. The pub club ride was cancelled due to the blustery conditions, so another mug of tea is called for.


----------



## TVC (22 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Last day treat
> 
> View attachment 379739


Like your mug.


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2017)

Sat in the Willoughby cafe with a coffee and a round of toast, I've got cold feet, it was a slow hard slog down and I could have done with another layer and overshoes.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Oct 2017)

Well ive set the road bike up on the trainer, cut the grass, changed the mtb tyres to wet mudders.
Cleaned the car inside...and the wife is watching Kerrang!!!!!! It does take a long time to go walkies with her


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Last day treat
> 
> View attachment 379739




As for you , i could bloody murder that.. Tuna salad for me for lunch


----------



## Speicher (22 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Landed!
> 35C apparently today. Better not spend too much time by the pool :-)



Can you take some selfies  pictures of the blue sky and bright sunshine?


----------



## Speicher (22 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Last day treat
> 
> View attachment 379739



That must mean tomorrow your Metaphoric Monday meets your Calendar Monday. Sounds very dodgy to me. Is it like time travel when you cannot be in the same places as yourselves in the same space time continuum? 

Does @Threevok know the answer?


----------



## Speicher (22 Oct 2017)

The Prime Directive is silent on having two Mondays on the same Monday.


----------



## Lavender Rose (22 Oct 2017)

I am stuck at work till 3pm dreaming of hopefully seeing my new bike tomorrow....and trying to decide what dessert to have tonight LOL #CleanEating


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> That must mean tomorrow your Metaphoric Monday meets your Calendar Monday. Sounds very dodgy to me. Is it like time travel when you cannot be in the same places as yourselves in the same space time continuum?
> 
> Does @Threevok know the answer?


Tomorrow is the first of 12 days holiday


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> On twitter I received a retweet from a female looking for a s*xfriend


The day’s looking up!


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Has he gone yet?


Who?


----------



## TVC (22 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Who?


Hill Wimp's toy boy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Kippers for breakfast today. The pub club ride was cancelled due to the blustery conditions, so another mug of tea is called for.


Middle eastern Mezze for me :-). Much Aub content.....




.... which pleases me greatly!


----------



## TVC (22 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Middle eastern Mezze for me :-). Much Aub content.....
> View attachment 379749
> .... which pleases me greatly!


You git, that looks lush


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Can you take some selfies  pictures of the blue sky and bright sunshine?


Bit rough, just had a snooze:-)
X


----------



## TVC (22 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bit rough, just had a snooze:-)
> X
> View attachment 379750


Please move the old git out of the way so we can see the view.

I assume this is a business trip.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bit rough, just had a snooze:-)
> X
> View attachment 379750


Look no different to normal


----------



## hopless500 (22 Oct 2017)

I'm needle felting this weekend. I keep getting distracted and stabbing myself with barbed needles  making these for a Christmas fair.




On the plus side I'm getting a good cinnamon hit


----------



## TVC (22 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm needle felting this weekend. I keep getting distracted and stabbing myself with barbed needles  making these for a Christmas fair.
> View attachment 379752
> 
> On the plus side I'm getting a good cinnamon hit


Nice, now do us a Santa.


----------



## Threevok (22 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> That must mean tomorrow your Metaphoric Monday meets your Calendar Monday. Sounds very dodgy to me. Is it like time travel when you cannot be in the same places as yourselves in the same space time continuum?
> 
> Does @Threevok know the answer?



Sorry - I have yet to meet myself to ask


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You git, that looks lush


Was too!


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Please move the old git out of the way so we can see the view.
> 
> I assume this is a business trip.


Correct. Our office and labs are at the bottom of the shiny building to the right. Visiting a customer tomorrow out of town.







I wouldn’t come here of my own volition.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Nice, now do us a Santa.





Edit.....having thought about it.... hmmmm....


----------



## Threevok (22 Oct 2017)

Chained to the stove today

I don't know if it was Diwali last night, or just national Cockwomble day, but whoever was letting off fireworks in gale-force winds and driving rain, was either very committed - or should be.

By the time they went bang, they were 4 miles away


----------



## petek (22 Oct 2017)

MrsP returned from four days/three nights retail therapy. The house is full of delirious dogs and shopping bags. Brownie points well and truly earned having spent the past two days inside and out window cleaning plus washing down paintwork and generally 'spring' cleaning this ancient pile to within an inch of its life. One can, currently; do no wrong.


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2017)

I'm now back home after a very hard 53 miles, it was one of those days where I never got a tailwind.


----------



## TVC (22 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Edit.....having thought about it.... hmmmm....


Well, I could always ask Arch


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Ah right



Confused me a bit as well


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2017)

Pool time....






... after a quick sharpener of course....


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Don’t you actually have to work to have holidays?


5 weeks off sick, 2 weeks back in.

Holiday time


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2017)

Snakes are long out here....


----------



## TVC (22 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Snakes are long out here....
> 
> View attachment 379812


That would be a water adder then. Used for adding water.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> That would be a water adder then. Used for adding water.


Very good!

Now sitting n an Irish nar drinking Hobgoblin gold and watching Spurs wallop Liverpool. It’s very warm....
Weird world


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Oct 2017)

I'm making chilli.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Oct 2017)

But having yaki-soba for lunch.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm needle felting this weekend. I keep getting distracted and stabbing myself with barbed needles  making these for a Christmas fair.
> View attachment 379752
> 
> On the plus side I'm getting a good cinnamon hit


They are soooo cute.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Oct 2017)

I'm watching last night's Beck. It's a repeat but it's a good Scandi Noir


----------



## StuAff (22 Oct 2017)

In a ridiculously long queue to get into Metallica. Doors opened at six & the support are about to come on. Might just be in time for the four horsemen at eight. Nice one, The O2, prepare to get 20,000 angry emails.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Oct 2017)

I just got some tacky silicone mastic off my sweater with loads of isopropyl alcohol. Powerful fumes.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Very good!
> 
> Now sitting n an Irish nar drinking Hobgoblin gold and watching Spurs wallop Liverpool. It’s very warm....
> Weird world


Which bar before this though!


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Oct 2017)

The Met Office says it's going to be ridiculously mild here again next week.


----------



## TVC (22 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The Met Office says it's going to be ridiculously mild here again next week.


Not 35C though as somebody keeps banging on about

When the Prof goes somewhere nice she always takes a +1. You need to have a word with fabbers.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> But having yaki-soba for lunch.


I prefer my Yaki drunk...


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not 35C though as somebody keeps banging on about
> 
> When the Prof goes somewhere nice she always takes a +1. You need to have a word with fabbers.


You expect me to travel with @User14044 ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Which bar before this though!


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I just got some tacky silicone mastic off my sweater with loads of isopropyl alcohol. Powerful fumes.


Maybe you should wash your sweater every so often....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Considers sticking the foodie on ignore.


It’s not all perfect, I had to iron my own shirt and trousers earlier....


----------



## slowmotion (22 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Maybe you should wash your sweater every so often....


I just have taken it into the garden to avoid a tragic chemical death in west London.


----------



## StuAff (22 Oct 2017)

Still queuing. Ridiculous. Infuriating. Utterly pointless. Anyone would think they never put on shows....


----------



## potsy (22 Oct 2017)

I'm now officially on holiday.

Am celebrating by having a kebab


----------



## TVC (22 Oct 2017)

*** Warning: Self indulgent showing off ***

Ignore the selfie work from this guy, but if you go to 8m30s you see where we got married


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> Extra security checks, perhaps? For your safety?



Yes and that is a good thing, however they should factor this in and open the doors earlier/have more staff on to help things run a bit smoother.


----------



## StuAff (22 Oct 2017)

User13710 said:


> Extra security checks, perhaps? For your safety?


Nope. Nothing that wasn't in place for Black Sabbath in January. Scanning, searches....just very very very slow lines.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2017)

StuAff said:


> Nope. Nothing that wasn't in place for Black Sabbath in January. Scanning, searches....just very very very slow lines.


You in yet?


----------



## hopless500 (22 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Nice, now do us a Santa.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2017)

@Illaveago, two more for you.




Origional name plates(Top two).


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2017)

Its my turn to do the washing up tonight, I've just walked out into the kitchen and blimey.  We had a house full of family this afternoon and we obviously made a good job of keeping everybody fed and watered.


----------



## StuAff (22 Oct 2017)

It took an hour to get in. Mr Hetfield, Mr Ulrich, Mr Hammett & Mr Trujillo compensated for the annoyance rather well, they always do. One of the best shows I've seen from them. Stuff never played live in decades, the best of the new album, terrific effects.. .The O2 will still be getting an email from Indignant of Portsmouth.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> You in yet?


Where have I heard that before?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 379890


I’m up for a couple of those! Excellent!


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Where have I heard that before?


If you can't remember, how am I supposed to know?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2017)

Hertz has let me down this time, a letter to their QC dept. is in order....


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hertz has let me down this time, a letter to their QC dept. is in order....
> 
> View attachment 379912


All five wheels?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> All five wheels?


It’s too dirty to tell!


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It’s too dirty to tell!


Nice dent on the right hand side though.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Not 35C though as somebody keeps banging on about
> 
> When the Prof goes somewhere nice she always takes a +1. You need to have a word with fabbers.


Unfortunately I still work for a living BUT only for another 56 weeks.

Dubai isn't on my travel list.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 379890


Love it


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hertz has let me down this time, a letter to their QC dept. is in order....
> 
> View attachment 379912



Just below the air intake on the bonnet. The sites filter missed that one.


----------



## screenman (23 Oct 2017)

I am just off for me first swim in 4 weeks, this is going to hurt as my swimming partner will show no mercy.


----------



## TVC (23 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 379890


Very nice, got a touch of the Roy Woods going on there.


----------



## TVC (23 Oct 2017)

Back to work today, still, not long until the Christmas break.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2017)

Morning. Schrodie has just been in and told me that it is wet out. Actual not virtual. Now where's the towel?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> @Illaveago, two more for you.
> View attachment 379892
> 
> Origional name plates(Top two).
> View attachment 379893


Now here is one for you! Scale Model World 2017. 11th and 12th November at The International Centre Telford Shropshire.

I was a bit disappointed when I went several years ago . No droopy wings, collapsed undercarriages or gluey finger print marks all over the clear canopies.

The craftsmanship of those models is truly amazing and well worth a visit if you are in the area.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Yebbut..... it’s in Telford...



The bypass is nice


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Oct 2017)

Shoulder specialist day, i cant help but think I'm going to be very disappointed.


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Very nice, got a touch of the Roy Woods going on there.



I'd forgotten him.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Oct 2017)

Managed to fall over on my way to bed last night. I'm full of a cold... so maybe that upset my balance? Anyhoo, woke up with sore but not bruised ribs, and the voice of Barry White. Ooooooh Baby!


----------



## screenman (23 Oct 2017)

2 miles and it hurt.


----------



## TVC (23 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I’ve struck through the superfluous words.


Paging Mr Kettle, we have Mr Pot on line 2 for you.


----------



## srw (23 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I’m at work right now...


QED


----------



## Threevok (23 Oct 2017)

Meanwhile, roadwork woes continue locally

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-41714897


----------



## Speicher (23 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hertz has let me down this time, a letter to their QC dept. is in order....
> 
> View attachment 379912



Ooh err, what about the graffiti near the radio aerial?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Yebbut..... it’s in Telford...


I wonder if Sean Connery has problems saying Shropshire?


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2017)

User said:


> It looks a bit miserable out there...



Didn't realise you were in Leicester today


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2017)

Well I made it out of bed just before Noon, will have to get a move on with my chores or I'll have no time for my afternoon rocky


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Looks as though it’s time for new tyres on the car...


That won't be cheap, mine are at 6mm front and 7mm rear.

Not sure what they start off at.


----------



## TVC (23 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> That won't be cheap, mine are at 6mm front and 7mm rear.
> 
> Not sure what they start off at.


Fortunately you will never have a problem with your bike tyres wearing out.


----------



## petek (23 Oct 2017)

Must be half term somewhere. Lots of families with kids along the promenade this afternoon. Pashley's have a good loud bell and it is needed. That said if I had a pound for everyone who says "ICE CREAM" when I pass them with a cheery "Thankyou" . Then I could buy lots of ice cream.


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> Must be half term somewhere. Lots of families with kids along the promenade this afternoon. Pashley's have a good loud bell and it is needed. That said if I had a pound for everyone who says "ICE CREAM" when I pass them with a cheery "Thankyou" . Then I could buy lots of ice cream.



Yes, its half term. I haven't got a yoga session tomorrow and my plans for a bike ride tomorrow are in doubt according to the current weather forecast.


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2017)

I've now got one of these on order.

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/comput...-8-tablet-16-gb-slate-black-10165601-pdt.html

As a replacement for the tablet that died after it got knocked off the kitchen worktop.


----------



## Threevok (23 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> I've now got one of these on order.
> 
> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/comput...-8-tablet-16-gb-slate-black-10165601-pdt.html
> 
> As a replacement for the tablet that died after it got knocked off the kitchen worktop.



My Dad's got one of those and he loves it

He even managed to pair it up to his mobile - without my help would you believe ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Ooh err, what about the graffiti near the radio aerial?


A sign that @Marmion voted there....


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> I've now got one of these on order.
> 
> http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/comput...-8-tablet-16-gb-slate-black-10165601-pdt.html
> 
> As a replacement for the tablet that died after it got knocked off the kitchen worktop.


That looks interesting, let me know how it goes?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have you seen how the nobber has also stolen Noodley's avatar?


Which one?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2017)

I went out this morning and got 2 new tyres fitted to my wife's car. This afternoon I booked it in for an MoT.

I think I may have seen a Ferrari Enzo in Swindon yesterday.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2017)

Plenty good advice here....


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2017)

I am currently eating chilli accompanied by sweet potato and pecan pave.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2017)

Still raining.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Oct 2017)

No rain here but no sun either. Just a normal mild autumn day.


----------



## TVC (23 Oct 2017)

I need nurse Reg, I have tweeked my back again


----------



## raleighnut (23 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I need nurse Reg, I have tweeked my back again


1st day back at work as well


----------



## TVC (23 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> 1st day back at work as well


I was taking some brand new mould tools out of the back of a collegues car and it pinged, same muscle as usual.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Plenty good advice here....
> 
> 
> View attachment 379960
> View attachment 379961



Soon to be adorning your library?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I was taking some brand new mould tools out of the back of a collegues car and it pinged, same muscle as usual.


Your work muscle?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2017)

Anyone fancy a desert?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I don’t think you really mean that. You’d be better off with @potsy


Yeah... put all the lame dogs in one basket...


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yeah... put all the lame dogs in one basket...


Hard to argue, sadly


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Have you given @summerdays her blue bike yet?


Not yet, still trying to top 100 miles for the year


----------



## TVC (23 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Anyone fancy a desert?
> 
> View attachment 379987


More sand than the beach in Deal.


----------



## TVC (23 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I don’t think you really mean that. You’d be better off with @potsy


Reg has a way with him, I feel he will be expert in several massage techniques.


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2017)

Mind bleach needed


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am currently eating chilli accompanied by sweet potato and pecan pave.



We had chicken chow mein


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2017)

I'm not sure who is most excited.

TVC awaiting his special massage from Reg, or me as Autumn Watch is back tonight?


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I do like something that has a happy ending


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I do like something that has a happy ending


Where are the mods when you most need them?


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Apologies.....I just couldn't stop my fingers typing it.


----------



## midlife (23 Oct 2017)

When I see TVC written on here I can hear David Bowie....


----------



## TVC (23 Oct 2017)

midlife said:


> When I see TVC written on here I can hear David Bowie....


----------



## midlife (23 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


>



TVC 15...... transmission.....


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> More sand than the beach in Deal.



Its been more than 30 years since I was last in Deal, I don't remember any sand, I do remember a pebble beach though.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I was taking some brand new mould tools out of the back of a collegues car and it pinged, same muscle as usual.


----------



## TVC (23 Oct 2017)

This is getting weird.


----------



## summerdays (23 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Not yet, still trying to top 100 miles for the year


At least it should be in almost unworn condition if a little dusty when you hand it over


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Oct 2017)

Sasha is glued to Autumnwatch.

I have given her a good talking too about not bringing any more wood mice in. I removed one from the larder at the weekend.


----------



## Katherine (23 Oct 2017)

You can see which goose is the boss! We watched him lead his flock along the path by the River Severn in Bewdley.


----------



## TVC (23 Oct 2017)

I love social media, I've just had a really nice exchange with one of my musical heroes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 380021
> You can see which goose is the boss! We watched him lead his flock along the path by the River Severn in Bewdley.
> View attachment 380017


They're just trying to have a gander.


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I love social media, I've just had a really nice exchange with one of my musical heroes


Kanye?


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> This is getting weird.


Ah, Reg turned up then?


----------



## potsy (23 Oct 2017)

In an unrelated topic, were they really talking about anal rubbing on Autumn Watch just then?


----------



## TVC (23 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Ah, Reg turned up then?


Yep, whistling Black Lace songs for some reason.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yep, whistling Black Lace songs for some reason.


And not 'Agadoo' I take it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Oct 2017)

Yet another rubbish nights sleep .


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I love social media, I've just had a really nice exchange with one of my musical heroes


Elvis?


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Yep, whistling Black Lace songs for some reason.


Makes a change from wearing it I guess....


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Plenty good advice here....
> 
> 
> View attachment 379960
> View attachment 379961


The sky went through all those colours the other day!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I was taking some brand new mould tools out of the back of a collegues car and it pinged, same muscle as usual.


 I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2017)

I just saw a load of people bungy jumping off a suspension bridge. I was wondering if you could have a human Newton's Cradle?


----------



## Katherine (24 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yet another rubbish nights sleep .


Oh dear. Hope you can catch up with your sleep soon.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yet another rubbish nights sleep .


Me too . I was awake at 3.15


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Me too . I was awake at 3.15


I slept like a log....it’s caused by hard work


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I slept like a log....it’s caused by hard work


Yes , I find watching it has a similar effect on me.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Oct 2017)




----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2017)

Happy birthday. 

You know who you are.


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2017)

I am at home, the back has properly gone this time


----------



## raleighnut (24 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am at home, the back has properly gone this time


You're needed @User


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2017)

Wish I'd stayed in bed, proper grim outside, my planned bike ride will have to be rescheduled


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Happy birthday.
> 
> You know who you are.



Is there a large enough cake for all the candles? 

Please do not try to lift such a heavy cake.


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I was taking some brand new mould tools out of the back of a collegues car and it pinged, same muscle as usual.





User said:


> Why do you think he’s off work with a bad back?



So it was a very large coffee and walnut cake that he was putting into the car, not tools that he was taking out?


----------



## mybike (24 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Its my turn to do the washing up tonight, I've just walked out into the kitchen and blimey.  We had a house full of family this afternoon and we obviously made a good job of keeping everybody fed and watered.



The art is in getting it all on the drainer.


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2017)

User said:


> He only mentioned the tools to try and appear more manly....


He failed.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2017)

Harveys Coffee Cabin at Twycross this morning, my first fixed ride since March.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Harveys Coffee Cabin at Twycross this morning, my first fixed ride since March.
> 
> View attachment 380054


Nice little cafe stop in a flatish area nice riding area


----------



## hopless500 (24 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I slept like a log....it’s caused by hard work


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2017)

13 rider said:


> Nice little cafe stop in a flatish area nice riding area



I wouldn't call the road up from Sheepy Magna flat, and I'll have climb Purley Chase in Mancetter on the way back, but its a nice area for a ride, but its an area I don't know well which makes it more entertaining.


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> He failed.


Rude


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Waiting for the MOT on my car to be done.
> 
> View attachment 380061
> 
> ...


At mine they bring you the coffee and biscuits whilst you enjoy the free wifi. I would have a word if I were you.


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> So it was a very large coffee and walnut cake that he was putting into the car, not tools that he was taking out?


Do you want me to bring your birthday cake over or not?


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Do you want me to bring your birthday cake over or not?



Yes, please! Have you got a big enough van? 

and a fire extinguisher?


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, please! Have you got a big enough van?
> 
> and a fire extinguisher?


You can't be as old as Rocky though.


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2017)

No, he is as old as the hills. 

 The hills, not Hills.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Wish I'd stayed in bed, proper grim outside*, my planned bike ride will have to be rescheduled*



Any particular year in mind?


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I slept like a log....it’s caused by hard work


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Waiting for the MOT on my car to be done.
> 
> View attachment 380061
> 
> ...


When I think of Isetta, something else comes to mind...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGgxfP9PVkg


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I had a little play with an i8 earlier.... and I’m very tempted.


I had you down as more of Samsung man


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> At mine they bring you the coffee and biscuits whilst you enjoy the free wifi. I would have a word if I were you.


Yes but yours is not a real BM, they have to make it up to you somehow


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Or, in your case, watching other people do it....


Hey, dusting off a Mustang is hard work.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2017)

Wow, that's a lot for tires.
Where I go.
https://localwiki.org/bloomington-normal/Jesse's_Tire


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Oct 2017)

Next stop.... Goodnight Vienna!


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> So it was a very large coffee and walnut cake that he was putting into the car, not tools that he was taking out?


Lifting those slates to serve poncy food did for him I reckon....


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Lifting those slates to serve poncy food did for him I reckon....


Wol demands the finest bone china as befits such a refined lady on her birthday.


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2017)

User said:


> The person who brings the coffee and snacks over is the employee who lost the bet they could flog some sucker a cheese coloured motor...


Ouch!


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Or, in your case, watching other people do it....


I think a TMN is un order somewhere....


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Wol demands the finest bone china as befits such a refined lady on her birthday.


Ahhhh, in that case I’ll send....


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ahhhh, in that case I’ll send....


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I am at home, the back has properly gone this time



How are you feeling?


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Oct 2017)

@The Velvet Curtain I am trying to find the day of the next cheese club, can't find it on facebook


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> @The Velvet Curtain I am trying to find the day of the next cheese club, can't find it on facebook


You have an e mail.


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> How are you feeling?


Picked on.


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2017)

I can't decide whether to have a bath to try to ease my back. Perhaps I should start a thread with a poll.


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I can't decide whether to have a bath to try to ease my back. Perhaps I should start a thread with a poll.


Just bear in mind that reg may have to come round and help you out of it if you get stuck.


----------



## petek (24 Oct 2017)

"You want to ride your bike where sir?"
Spring tide has covered sea wall in soft sand. Totes impassable until this chap clocks off. I took a spin inland and back for a change. Inland has hills. I don't like hills.


----------



## Threevok (24 Oct 2017)

I'm Blue da baaaa dee da baaaa da






http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-41715114


----------



## Threevok (24 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I don't quite get how spraying sheep blue shows support for the Swansea City of Culture bid.... unless it's about trying to show they're Tories?



I thought they were trying to hide the Red Light district


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> I'm Blue da baaaa dee da baaaa da
> 
> View attachment 380101
> 
> ...


The Welsh version of The Blue Man Group aren't as good as I hoped they would be.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2017)

Somewhere in this house there's a 32 gig micro SD card that I put away in the summer for safe keeping, can I find it, can I ****, I cant remember where I put it and its not anywhere I've looked so far.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2017)

User said:


> They’re slightly more expensive than normal as they’re run flats.


Fancy. Though I can't imagine a BMW getting a flat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2017)

User said:


> The person who brings the coffee and snacks over is the employee who lost the bet they could flog some sucker a cheese coloured motor...


Volcanic orange.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2017)

We are looking at the Keurig coffee maker. Apparently the kettle is no longer acceptable.


----------



## srw (24 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I don't quite get how spraying sheep blue shows support for the Swansea City of Culture bid.... unless it's about trying to show they're Tories?



It's publicity - or as the farmer quoted says "Dyeing our flock the Swansea 2021 blue is a bit of fun but I hope it will catch people's attention". The Gower hasn't been Tory for ...oooh... four and a bit months.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Oct 2017)

sorry I am late to the party @Speicher , hope you are having a lovely day,


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Oct 2017)

I have just ordered something. If I like it I may order another for someone for Xmas.


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just ordered something. If I like it I may order another for someone for Xmas.


Really, you don't need to


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Gin?


Not sayin


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Really, you don't need to


It won't go on a slate so you're out.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Somewhere in this house there's a 32 gig micro SD card that I put away in the summer for safe keeping, can I find it, can I ****, I cant remember where I put it and its not anywhere I've looked so far.


Where wouldn't you put it, check those places first.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Somewhere in this house there's a 32 gig micro SD card that I put away in the summer for safe keeping, can I find it, can I ****, I cant remember where I put it and its not anywhere I've looked so far.


It has gone off into a different time zone and will only reappear when the time is right.


----------



## midlife (24 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It has gone off into a different time zone and will only reappear when the time is right.



........just after you have bought a new one


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2017)

I wish fiddly peeps wouldn't keep " improving " things. They think that they have improved eBay. Now I can't navigate it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Oct 2017)

Bit late but:

Happy Birthday Speicher!


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It has gone off into a different time zone and will only reappear when the time is right.



It will reapear about a week after I buy a new one.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> It will reapear about a week after I buy a new one.


What you do is buy one from argos. Then when it turns up, two days later, you take the new one back saying it's the wrong size.


----------



## summerdays (24 Oct 2017)

Happy Birthday @Speicher .... I hope you have had a lovely day!


----------



## hopless500 (24 Oct 2017)

Happy birthday Wol


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Oct 2017)

Happy Birthday Wol you kept that quiet 

xx


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Oct 2017)

Sasha is mesmerized by glass blowing on BBC4


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2017)

Thank you everyone for your birthday wishes. I have kept it quiet because it is a birdday that ends in a zero.


----------



## summerdays (24 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Thank you everyone for your birthday wishes. I have kept it quiet because it is a birdday that ends in a zero.


20? 

In which case I definitely hope you are celebrating!


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Thank you everyone for your birthday wishes. I have kept it quiet because it is a birdday that ends in a zero.


I am staying very quiet, for once.

Happy birthday wolly


----------



## TVC (24 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Thank you everyone for your birthday wishes. I have kept it quiet because it is a birdday that ends in a zero.


More reason to party.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Thank you everyone for your birthday wishes. I have kept it quiet because it is a birdday that ends in a zero.


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2017)

I was just watching Autumn watch, a bit about Basking Sharks feeding on plankton and it made me think of the time when I saw one in Cornwall.
It was a sunny day in June and my wife and I were on holiday. At the time we were on a hill overlooking Marazion and St Michaels Mount. I was staring out to sea and noticed plumes of spray coming up off the water, and through my binoculars I could see that it was caused by Gannets plunging in. Whilst I was busy watching the birds diving in a couple of large dark fins appeared. I'm not sure if it was one shark or two but they continued to swim around where the Gannets were. What I want to know is, if the Gannets were after fish and the sharks were swimming around in the same area with their mouths wide open then they must have also swallowed quite a few fish.


----------



## Katherine (24 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Thank you everyone for your birthday wishes. I have kept it quiet because it is a birdday that ends in a zero.


You have kept that quiet! Wishing you a very Happy Special *0th Birthday. 









*Owl licked the end of his pencil, and wondered how to spell “birthday.”
“Can you read, Pooh?” he asked a little anxiously. “There’s a notice about knocking and ringing outside my door, which Christopher Robin wrote. Could you read it?”
“Christopher Robin told me what it said, and then I could.”
“Well, I’ll tell you what this says, and then you’ll be able to.”
So Owl wrote . . . and this is what he wrote:

HIPY PAPY BTHUTHDTH THUTHDA
BTHUTHDY

Pooh looked on admiringly.
“I’m just saying ‘A Happy Birthday’,” said Owl carelessly.
“It’s a nice long one,” said Pooh, very much impressed by it.
“Well, actually, of course, I’m saying ‘A Very Happy Birthday with love from Pooh.’ Naturally it takes a good deal of pencil to say a long thing like that.”
“Oh, I see,” said Pooh.*

_From Winnie-the-Pooh (1926), by A.A. Milne_
_Chapter Six: In Which Eeyore Has A Birthday And Gets Two Presents_
_Illustration by E.H. Shepard_


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Oct 2017)

Spoke to a contact of mine for the first time today, normally we email each other. She said I sound posh  her voice is very warm with a subtle touch of 'Northern' twang


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> I am staying very quiet, for once.
> 
> Happy birthday wolly



Have you made sure that the biskit tin is properly replenished?


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2017)

Later this week or next week I may be chosen by a young cat who is looking for a home.

As Bob is a boy, most likely it will be a girl cat that chooses me. Tasha was named after Tasha Yar in Star Trek the Next Generation. I am starting to think about female characters with names that are easy to spell.

T'Pau? Possibly. Seven of nine, no not really.

Edited to change spelling of TPol.


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Later this week or next week I may be chosen by a young cat who is looking for a home.
> 
> As Bob is a boy, most likely it will be a girl cat that chooses me. Tasha was named after Tasha Yar in Star Trek the Next Generation. I am starting to think about female characters with names that are easy to spell.
> 
> T'Pol? Possibly. Seven of nine, no not really.


How about Captain Phasma?


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2017)

B'Ellanna?


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> How about Captain Phasma?



Hmmm, I have not seen any of the Star Wars films.


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Hmmm, I have not seen any of the Star Wars films.


Star Wars, Star Trek, it's all the same init?


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Later this week or next week I may be chosen by a young cat who is looking for a home.
> 
> As Bob is a boy, most likely it will be a girl cat that chooses me. Tasha was named after Tasha Yar in Star Trek the Next Generation. I am starting to think about female characters with names that are easy to spell.
> 
> ...


T'Pol was the Vulcan science officer on "Enterprise".


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2017)

Could I call a girl cat "Spot" like Data called his cat?


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Could I call a girl cat "Spot" like Data called his cat?


Why not!


----------



## potsy (24 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Could I call a girl cat "Spot" like Data called his cat?


You can call it whatever you like, it still won't listen to you


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Thank you everyone for your birthday wishes. I have kept it quiet because it is a birdday that ends in a zero.


Happy Birthday, @Speicher 
Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Could I call a girl cat "Spot" like Data called his cat?


You could name her Captain Janeway, I suppose.


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> You could name her Captain Janeway, I suppose.



Or Captain for short? 
Or Guinan?


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Star Wars, Star Trek, it's all the same init?


That's fighting talk...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9JfCBKnbdk


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Oct 2017)

T'Pau was a Vulcan philisopher IIRC.
If the new cat is gingery, then I'd suggest Janeway, Beverley or Crusher.
T'Pau also has a ginger link, in that the 80s band T'Pau was led by redhead Carol Decker.
I've thought about this waaaaay too much.
Pond, after Amy Pond from Dr Who could also be a possibility.
Could it be I have a bit of a thing about redheads?


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Oct 2017)

Jadzia?


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Oct 2017)

Guinan.
Has one of the best quotes
_Borg-Sounds Swedish!_


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> T'Pau was a Vulcan philisopher IIRC.
> If the new cat is gingery, then I'd suggest Janeway, Beverley or Crusher.
> T'Pau also has a ginger link, in that the 80s band T'Pau was led by redhead Carol Decker.
> I've bought about this waaaaay too much.
> ...


Same here.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2017)

Happy (belated) Purrday, Wol xxx

Lots of love and hugs from me and the furry girls


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2017)

I'm baaaaack!  Normal service resumed...


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Later this week or next week I may be chosen by a young cat who is looking for a home.
> 
> As Bob is a boy, most likely it will be a girl cat that chooses me. Tasha was named after Tasha Yar in Star Trek the Next Generation. I am starting to think about female characters with names that are easy to spell.
> 
> ...



How about Lyta - a telepath in Babylon 5?

The character was played by Pat Tallman, who guested a lot in Trek - and who also happened to be Gates McFadden's stunt double. Plus Pat has cats too.

Yep, I'm a sci-fi geekette.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> B'Ellanna?


Deanna,

Oh and belated


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Or Captain for short??


Or Catpain?


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> T'Pau was a Vulcan philisopher IIRC.
> If the new cat is gingery, then I'd suggest Janeway, Beverley or Crusher.
> T'Pau also has a ginger link, in that the 80s band T'Pau was led by redhead Carol Decker.
> I've bought about this waaaaay too much.
> ...


Do you find your feet tapping along to Ed Sheeran ;-)


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2017)

Morning. I think the cat's are putting on a play. They have both gone behind the curtains.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Oct 2017)

I feel like i need a sleep, the travelling community will be evicted from the land outside work today. 2nd time in a 6 week period.
The mess is just ridiculous.
They've even got vans on the footpath-cycle way so you have to go around them , prams and disabled people have to struggle with rubbish and crushed bushes..and the kids!!

They wonder why people get so fed up with them.
The bill for clean up and making the place secure will be many thousands by the time its all done.

Maybe there should be a way to get some money from them?
It would soon be figured out if it was a house owner ..


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2017)

The long awaited play has been cancelled due to a disagreement over the artistic direction. Either that or they just decided to have a fight.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2017)

Oh dear! Louise Minchin spoonerised " All schools should be fitted".

I think it became " fould be ** itted".


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Oct 2017)

Today I will mostly be in Hungary.....


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today I will mostly be in Hungary.....


I hope you've got your phrasebook,


View: https://youtu.be/akbflkF_1zY


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Oct 2017)

I've been hungry for weeks


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> T'Pau was a Vulcan philisopher IIRC.
> If the new cat is gingery, then I'd suggest Janeway, Beverley or Crusher.
> T'Pau also has a ginger link, in that the 80s band T'Pau was led by redhead Carol Decker.
> I've bought about this waaaaay too much.
> ...



7 of 9


----------



## Threevok (25 Oct 2017)

TPau was was a high priestess of Vulcan 

T'Pau was the 80's Carol Decker group, who claimed to take the name - but spelled it differently, probably to make it easier for Radio One DJs to pronounce.

Duran Duran is another fine example of this

Sorry to Geek you all out

Message ends


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2017)

My daughter has dropped off the key to her house so that I can pop round and sand down some flaking paint on her window sill.


Life just keeps giving.


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Jadzia?


 
Oh yes, that is the one I was trying to remember!


----------



## Threevok (25 Oct 2017)

My daughter was very close to being called Jadzia, had my wife had her way. or Kira Nerys (although Nerys is a Welsh name anyway)


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2017)

On the short list: 

Jadzia
B'Ellana
T'Pol/T'Pau

and Kira

Deanna is a good suggestion from @raleighnut, but rather too similar to Diana.


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2017)

Bob will be communicating shortly with Sasha about the name "Catpain".


----------



## Threevok (25 Oct 2017)

How about 
Lursa or B'Etor
Saavik
Leeta
Donatra (although not a first name)
Nyota (Uhura)
Tasha
Ilia
Marta


----------



## Threevok (25 Oct 2017)

Oh and how could I forget

*GUINAN !!!!!*


----------



## TVC (25 Oct 2017)

Hinckley. Not a name for a cat, but where I am.


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2017)

Threevok said:


> How about
> Lursa or B'Etor
> Saavik
> Leeta
> ...




Sadly it was Tasha whose ashes are now buried at the bottom of the garden, near the fence that she used to sit on to gaze out on her domain. She also liked to sit on the roof of next door's shed. This particular lookout has now been adopted by Bob.



My nephew's wife is called Marta. I though about Roberta, shortened to Bertie, but two doors up the street, a child visits regularly and he is called Bertie.
Nyota is a possibility.

Was there a female character called Drax? It sounds a bit like the name of a power station. 

The intended recipient of the name, might not suit any of the suggestions, but I would like to have a short list of about five names.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Sadly it was Tasha whose ashes are now buried at the bottom of the garden, near the fence that she used to sit on to gaze out on her domain. She also liked to sit on the roof of next door's shed. This particular lookout has now been adopted by Bob.
> 
> My nephew's wife is called Marta. I though about Roberta, shortened to Bertie, but two doors up the street, a child visits regularly and he is called Bertie.
> Nyota is a possibility.


You could call her Trek's (or Trex) after all that is a cooking fat.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Sadly it was Tasha whose ashes are now buried at the bottom of the garden, near the fence that she used to sit on to gaze out on her domain. She also liked to sit on the roof of next door's shed. This particular lookout has now been adopted by Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deep Space Nine, symbian.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Sadly it was Tasha whose ashes are now buried at the bottom of the garden, near the fence that she used to sit on to gaze out on her domain. She also liked to sit on the roof of next door's shed. This particular lookout has now been adopted by Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was Jadzia Dax, a joined Trill on Deep Space 9. Later to become Ezri Dax - same symbiont, different host.
I know waaaaay too much about this...


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> You could call her Trek's (or Trex) after all that is a cooking fat.


Where'd you get Trex?


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> 7 of 9


7 of 9, now there was an interesting character. Much better than Kes, who I never liked particularly.
Not sure it would make a great name for a kitten.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Where'd you get Trex?


It's a spoonerism. Cooking Fat. Now swap the F and the C...


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Where'd you get Trex?


http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc....trex.co.uk/&usg=AOvVaw1T-rcTc7xOzR5dye3rBDAJ


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> It's a spoonerism. Cooking Fat. Now swap the F and the C...


As Wol often does in posts.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Oct 2017)

Time for Boffee and Kiskits


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> As Wol often does in posts.



Yes I do, but there are expections.


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Time for Boffee and Kiskits



Will you spir it with a stoon?


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc....trex.co.uk/&usg=AOvVaw1T-rcTc7xOzR5dye3rBDAJ


That's the one.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> That's the one.


It's an old joke from a 'Carry On' film (Carry On Loving), can't find the clip though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> 7 of 9


No,
2 words
Jack Ryan
Not the guy in Tom Clancy books, the 2 bit Illinois Congressman.
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-0406220247jun22-story.html
Lost the senate race to Barack Obama.


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2017)

How about Bob (a) Fett?


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Sadly it was Tasha whose ashes are now buried at the bottom of the garden, near the fence that she used to sit on to gaze out on her domain. She also liked to sit on the roof of next door's shed. This particular lookout has now been adopted by Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Previously hosted by Curzon Dax, and a bunch of other people as well. The Dax is actually the worm living in the gut of the host, a symbiotic sort of thing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Oct 2017)

I don't know if cats would like to be named for a symbiotic being living in the gut. Sounds too much like a parasite.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> No,
> 2 words
> Jack Ryan
> Not the guy in Tom Clancy books, the 2 bit Illinois Congressman.
> ...



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_of_Nine


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Oct 2017)

User said:


> You can tell it’s half term - empty seats on the train.


Bloody heaving on aircraft though....


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2017)




----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> 7 of 9, now there was an interesting character. Much better than Kes, who I never liked particularly.
> Not sure it would make a great name for a kitten.



7 of 9 was rather shapely iirc well worth a trip round the galaxy


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Oct 2017)

Tribble


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2017)

I have had an attack of the gammons... 

Lucked out big time on YS on Monday night in a Tesco I don't often visit. Well, that's the Christmas ham sorted, and a few other meals besides.


----------



## TVC (25 Oct 2017)

Wol could call her Admiral Akbar


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2017)

Nyota Uhura


----------



## potsy (25 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Wol could call her Admiral Akbar


As you are closer you'll be getting the clip round the ear, not me


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bloody heaving on aircraft though....


Turbulance or bad food?


----------



## petek (25 Oct 2017)

Along the newly-"cleared" prom today. Brilliant JCB driver bulldozed up the drifted sand then used his back hoe to dump it in a nice steep linear sand-bank....
All along the seaward side of the prom.
From whence the wind is merrily whipping it.
Back onto the prom.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Somewhere in this house there's a 32 gig micro SD card that I put away in the summer for safe keeping, can I find it, can I ****, I cant remember where I put it and its not anywhere I've looked so far.



Found it!  it had fallen onto the floor behind the computer table.


----------



## TVC (25 Oct 2017)

My back is better today, thanks for asking.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2017)

Right, that's a bunch of errands and stuff done. Tomorrow I'll nip out for packed lunchables and fuel, plus finish sorting out drapes etc, and then I'll be ready for the Supreme Cat Show on Saturday.

Stupidly early start on Saturday. I have to get up close to the time I normally go to bed.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Later this week or next week I may be chosen by a young cat who is looking for a home.
> 
> As Bob is a boy, most likely it will be a girl cat that chooses me. Tasha was named after Tasha Yar in Star Trek the Next Generation. I am starting to think about female characters with names that are easy to spell.
> 
> ...



Kes?


----------



## TVC (25 Oct 2017)

I love science I do.


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Kes?



A possibility, yes.

Watching Star Trek the Next Generation, and Keiko O'Brien was in it.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> A possibility, yes.
> 
> Watching Star Trek the Next Generation, and Keiko O'Brien was in it.



I had a rat called Kes, she was white and pale beige.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I had a rat called Kes, she was white and pale beige.


A bit like the old man your loving husband eh.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Found it!  it had fallen onto the floor behind the computer table.


What'll you do with the one you bought to replace it?


----------



## TVC (25 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> A bit like the old man your loving husband eh.


Do what?


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> Along the newly-"cleared" prom today. Brilliant JCB driver bulldozed up the drifted sand then used his back hoe to dump it in a nice steep linear sand-bank....
> All along the seaward side of the prom.
> From whence the wind is merrily whipping it.
> Back onto the prom.


Team for spreading it back out on the beach will be along soon. They'll have it ready for next summer, don't worry.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> What'll you do with the one you bought to replace it?



Luckily I hadn't brought a replacement.


----------



## midlife (25 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I had a rat called Kes, she was white and pale beige.



I had a pet rat called Wei Ming Tay (Ming for short). Named after one of my lecturers.

He bought an Axolotl and called it Shaun !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2017)

There was an egret in the creek today. I spent ages watching it but it didn't work its way down to me on the halfpenny hatch bridge. Probably a youngster (I couldn't see a crest but it was south of me and the sun was in my eyes) forced to look for food away from where it was hatched.


----------



## TVC (25 Oct 2017)

@Hill Wimp @hopless500 another reason to come to Leicestershire.

http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/news/monks-given-permission-build-uks-670890.amp


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Hill Wimp @hopless500 another reason to come to Leicestershire.
> 
> http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/news/monks-given-permission-build-uks-670890.amp


So that they too can wake up dead in a Leicestershire carpark....?


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I love science I do.
> 
> View attachment 380259



We are starstuff.

Babylon 5 season 2, ep4


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Oct 2017)

Gyor, Hungary....













With any luck we’ll get to start work shortly....


----------



## TVC (25 Oct 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So that they too can wake up dead in a Leicestershire carpark....?


We reserve our carparks for Royalty.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I can't see the Northern Line


Or Unobtainium.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> We reserve our carparks for Royalty.


And to this day the pay machines demand a king's ransom....
(Mind you, probs far worse in London.)


----------



## TVC (25 Oct 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And to this day the pay machines demand a king's ransom....
> (Mind you, probs far worse in London.)


Post of the day.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Hill Wimp @hopless500 another reason to come to Leicestershire.
> 
> http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/news/monks-given-permission-build-uks-670890.amp


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> T'Pau was a Vulcan philisopher IIRC.
> If the new cat is gingery, then I'd suggest Janeway, Beverley or Crusher.
> T'Pau also has a ginger link, in that the 80s band T'Pau was led by redhead Carol Decker.
> I've thought about this waaaaay too much.
> ...


A thousand gingers are never too much...The truth is still out there.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPkRHFgHpes


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_of_Nine


Yes.
As my fellow Americans would say,
*Woo Hoo!*


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Hill Wimp @hopless500 another reason to come to Leicestershire.
> 
> http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/news/monks-given-permission-build-uks-670890.amp


Why do they need sparrow nesting boxes and bat boxes?


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> We are starstuff.
> 
> Babylon 5 season 2, ep4


We are stardust, we are golden....

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sH0uR2u7Hs

Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young
_My Youth, about season 9 or 10._


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2017)

I've just finished writing "Set a Thief to Catch a Thief", chapter 44 of my Babylon 5 fanfic.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Oct 2017)

....0213 finally back at the hotel and time for...


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....0213 finally back at the hotel and time for...


Marilyn?


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> @Hill Wimp @hopless500 another reason to come to Leicestershire.
> 
> http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/news/monks-given-permission-build-uks-670890.amp


Oh Lordy !


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....0213 finally back at the hotel and time for...


Surely not beer.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Oct 2017)

https://www.boredpanda.com/cat-brid...rce=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=cam

I need to get the handyman to Work.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Surely not beer.


... there’s always time for beer...


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> https://www.boredpanda.com/cat-brid...rce=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=cam
> 
> I need to get the handyman to Work.



You’ve got a one cat mind....


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I can't see the Northern Line


Some people saw them last night.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2017)

Morning. I'm glad somebody pointed out to the weather man that the low cloud he was talking about is rather damp.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2017)

I just came across some old coloured sheets of Omnicrom that I used years ago at college.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2017)




----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2017)

It's my lovely neighbour's birthday today. He's 90. 

Took him a card and six bottles of his favourite beer.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Oct 2017)

My pants are on inside out


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> https://www.boredpanda.com/cat-brid...rce=facebook&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=cam
> 
> I need to get the handyman to Work.


Looks mostly like they use it for a hammock. That would be easier.


----------



## petek (26 Oct 2017)

Big shop and filled up MrsP's car first thing at Tesco.
10p off a litre of fuel on £60+ till spend.
Almost deserted.
We've had a new Aldi open up in Skeg this past week so maybe that has affected trade.


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2017)

What bird feeder?


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2017)

Looks like my car insurance company has cocked up. I got a letter from the DVLA yesterday telling me your car isn't insured, either insure it or s..o.r.n it. I checked the database and it wasn't on it, so I had words with the insurance company and they said They'd sort it. I've just checked the database again and they haven't, I might be having words again tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5014767, member: 9609"]Just past my target milage for 2017. 5039 miles so far with 3 months to spare [/QUOTE]

I'm not far behind you, my next ride should see me over 4000 miles. After a slow start to the year I'm close to a normal years mileage now.


----------



## Katherine (26 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> My pants are on inside out


Is that underwear or trousers?


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Oct 2017)

One more day and then the chef is back from leave, hurrah


----------



## TVC (26 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> One more day and then the chef is back from leave, hurrah


Fabbers knows his place.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> Is that underwear or trousers?



Knickers


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> One more day and then the chef is back from leave, hurrah



You must be driving him hard if his going to work is considered a holiday....


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm not far behind you, my next ride should see me over 4000 miles. After a slow start to the year I'm close to a normal years mileage now.


I'm not sure if my car's done that many.

Well done, especially after what you have been through.


----------



## alicat (26 Oct 2017)

Just managed to retrieve the contents of my washbag that had fallen down the back of the washing machine where I am staying. Five mins work with a broom and a coat hanger to knock them to one side. Hashtag very pleased with myself. (where *is *the hash key on a Macbook?!)


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Oct 2017)

alicat said:


> where *is *the hash key on a Macbook?!)



Just by the doobie button....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2017)

alicat said:


> Just managed to retrieve the contents of my washbag that had fallen down the back of the washing machine where I am staying. Five mins work with a broom and a coat hanger to knock them to one side. Hashtag very pleased with myself. (where *is *the hash key on a Macbook?!)


Down the back of the Macbook?


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Just by the doobie button....


Below the Any Key?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2017)

I was watching Autumn Watch. It is a shame that it has ended, I wish it was on for a few more days.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2017)

Honey & mustard glazed gammon tonight, with buttered jacket potatoes and a medley of veg. Stuffed. Again. Soooooo goooooood. 

Chapeau to the Hairy Bikers for the gammon recipe. 

And the only things that weren't either on YS or free were the cloves and honey.


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2017)

I had a brief insight into what it must be like to live in Reynard's world earlier tonight.

Made a rare evening visit to the supermarket and saw two blokes physically fighting over some yellow sticker tat


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> I had a brief insight into what it must be like to live in Reynard's world earlier tonight.
> 
> Made a rare evening visit to the supermarket and saw two blokes physically fighting over some yellow sticker tat



I tend to avoid the fisticuffs, though I have had things ripped out of my hands.

I do have an advantage though - I am short, and therefore can get in *under* all the flying elbows.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Oct 2017)

I've been wondering why people stare intently at the display on a fuel pump when they fill up their cars. Are they expecting something surprising to happen?


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2017)

Depends... If I'm tanking up, then no, I just wait until the thing clicks. If I'm only chucking £20 in say, then yes, I do keep an eye on it.


----------



## Katherine (26 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I've been wondering why people stare intently at the display on a fuel pump when they fill up their cars. Are they expecting something surprising to happen?


I try to fill an even number of litres exactly which does require staring intently at the display!


----------



## slowmotion (26 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> I try to fill an even number of litres exactly which does require staring intently at the display!


Hmm. I suppose there are quite a few games one could play with the litres and cash numbers. Trying to stop the pump when both are on odd or even numbers etc. I'll give it a go.


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2017)

I used to fill up to a predetermined amount, £10 £20 £30 and would never go even a penny over.

These days I just wait until the click (and round it up to an even number if needed) 

I'm not mad am I?


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2017)

Thought the sale could be limited by the payment made?

Say how much you'll be spending and it'll not allow it to over.


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Oct 2017)

I don't study it intently but I have taken to keeping an eye so I can stop just under £30, so I can pay contactless.


----------



## potsy (26 Oct 2017)

I tend to do pay at pump nowadays, which is weird as I refuse to use the self service checkout at Tesco


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> I try to fill an even number of litres exactly which does require staring intently at the display!





slowmotion said:


> Hmm. I suppose there are quite a few games one could play with the litres and cash numbers. Trying to stop the pump when both are on odd or even numbers etc. I'll give it a go.



Petrol pump and OCD........What do you do?


----------



## slowmotion (27 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Petrol pump and OCD........What do you do?
> 
> View attachment 380419


Are you allowed to consult a friend?


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> I tend to do pay at pump nowadays, which is weird as I refuse to use the self service checkout at Tesco



Oh myyy, I detest self service checkouts with a vengeance...

Will use them grudgingly if I've only got a single item, but I hate the "please put the item in the bagging area" or "unexpected item in the bagging area". Man, it drives me bananas.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Are you allowed to consult a friend?



Yes this needs answering.

Now, for a real game, who can get the pump to display something similar....

_*Go*_....


----------



## slowmotion (27 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Yes this needs answering.
> 
> Now, for a real game, who can get the pump to display something similar....
> 
> _*Go*_....


There's somebody coughing very loudly in the audience.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Oct 2017)

I am wide awake with a cup of tea.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> You must be driving him hard if his going to work is considered a holiday....


It’s a break from cooking....except at the tons/hour level....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am wide awake with a cup of tea.


I am wide awake with a cup of coffee.
Off to the factory we go....


----------



## raleighnut (27 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am wide awake with a cup of tea.


Same here, Kizzy woke me up at half three by deciding I needed a wash then an unknown cat (but probably Cinders) started scratching at the bedroom window (easily accessed by standing on the porch roof).


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I am wide awake with a cup of coffee.
> Off to the factory we go....


Is this " What's My Line? "
You are involved in catering.
You jet off around the world visiting factories.
Do you own a sandwich van?


----------



## TVC (27 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Is this " What's My Line? "
> You are involved in catering.
> You jet off around the world visiting factories.
> Do you own a sandwich van?


He's a secret agent for Findus, trying to rig the market in crispy pancakes.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> He's a secret agent for Findus, trying to rig the market in crispy pancakes.


Oh!
Hush hush then.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> He's a secret agent for Findus, trying to rig the market in crispy pancakes.


Does that mean when he goes off in his caravan he is on a covert mission?


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oh myyy, I detest self service checkouts with a vengeance...
> 
> Will use them grudgingly if I've only got a single item, but I hate the "please put the item in the bagging area" or "unexpected item in the bagging area". Man, it drives me bananas.


Yoi’re not alone....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> He's a secret agent for Findus, trying to rig the market in crispy pancakes.


I’m an intergalactic Food Scientist....I look after Mars....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Does that mean when he goes off in his caravan he is on a covert mission?


Certainly spend a lot of time undercover with Detective Wimpers


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2017)

Findus is a rather apt name for a department of the Secret Services.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Findus is a rather apt name for a department of the Secret Services.


----------



## Katherine (27 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> I used to fill up to a predetermined amount, £10 £20 £30 and would never go even a penny over.
> 
> These days I just wait until the click (and round it up to an even number if needed)
> 
> I'm not mad am I?





Salty seadog said:


> Petrol pump and OCD........What do you do?
> 
> View attachment 380419



I prefer to put in a precise number of litres rather than amount of money because I always know how much I am using. If it's a week of local journeys only I will put in 10 litres, 16 litres if there is somewhere extra to go to. Proper long journeys requiring a full tank is more of a challenge for the ocd but I do try to round it up to a whole litre after it clicks. The even amount started when the local Esso began giving one Tesco club card point for every 2 litres! Tesco themselves give one point per litre not money.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Looks like my car insurance company has cocked up. I got a letter from the DVLA yesterday telling me your car isn't insured, either insure it or s..o.r.n it. I checked the database and it wasn't on it, so I had words with the insurance company and they said They'd sort it. I've just checked the database again and they haven't, I might be having words again tomorrow.



Spent another fifteen minutes on the phone to Hastings Direct just now, car still not showing on the MID website, they are telling me it could take up to seven days before it will show, they sent a fresh request when I phoned Wednesday, I've asked them to phone them and chase it up, but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I would avoid driving until it shows up on the MID web-site if you can.



I would like to but we're in Warrington tomorrow, I'm restricting my use and carrying insurance documents in the car at the moment, I'm also keeping the car off road.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Oct 2017)




----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2017)

Lovely day here in Mancland, blue sky all the way.

But oh it's getting cold, I think winter is getting near


----------



## summerdays (27 Oct 2017)

Yes ... I've hunted out (but not put on) my slippers....


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2017)

summerdays said:


> Yes ... I've hunted out (but not put on) my slippers....


7c here currently, time to dig out my winter gear.

I am very organised these days and keep my gloves/hats/scarves in one bag, used to be an annual search for it all.

Cannot cycle this winter as I have nothing suitable to wear, it all seems to have shrunk over the summer


----------



## summerdays (27 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> 7c here currently, time to dig out my winter gear.
> 
> I am very organised these days and keep my gloves/hats/scarves in one bag, used to be an annual search for it all.
> 
> Cannot cycle this winter as I have nothing suitable to wear, it all seems to have shrunk over the summer


I didn't think you cycled anyway whatever the weather


----------



## hopless500 (27 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yoi’re not alone....


I won't use them unless I have to. They go wrong the minute I look at them and then I develop Tourettes until I can escape the store.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I won't use them unless I have to. They go wrong the minute I look at them and then I develop Tourettes until I can escape the store.


I thought that was what " The Kaiser Chiefs" sang " I blame tourettes".


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Oct 2017)

4C here, and blustery.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I won't use them unless I have to. They go wrong the minute I look at them and then I develop Tourettes until I can escape the store.


Likewise....


----------



## hopless500 (27 Oct 2017)

Today I am mainly using the mitre saw, belt sander and triangular sander. I didn't squash my finger when the blade hit a hidden nail. Nor when it hit a knot


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I won't use them unless I have to. They go wrong the minute I look at them and then I develop Tourettes until I can escape the store.



That's about right LOL... Like me in Poundland the other day. I was buying halloween costumes for the girls.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2017)

Lovely bright sunny day here today, but a wee bit nippy in the northerly wind.

Have been sorting out my stuff for tomorrow. Nearly ready to load everything in the car.

Also took some gammon to my neighbour for his tea.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> How many fingers have you got left, Hops?


Probably 1,


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

Jeez....final flight of the week shortly, DUS to LHR, I am totally and utterly bolloxed, and that’s official....


----------



## hopless500 (27 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> How many fingers have you got left, Hops?


Some


----------



## hopless500 (27 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Norfolk.... she has a few to spare.....


Oi. I may live here but I was born elsewhere!


----------



## hopless500 (27 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Probably 1,
> 
> 
> View attachment 380468


----------



## TVC (27 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Jeez....final flight of the week shortly, DUS to LHR, I am totally and utterly bolloxed, and that’s official....


I don't think that's going to get you out of cooking supper.

Anyway, who plans your itinery? If you do it yourself then you'll get no sympathy here.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I don't think that's going to get you out of cooking supper.
> 
> Anyway, who plans your itinery?


It’s destiny....


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It’s destiny....


Not Harmony?


----------



## hopless500 (27 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Lincolnshire?


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not Harmony?


My travel agents are angels, that’s for sure....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

30 min delay....so far....


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> 30 min delay....so far....


Hill wimp says hurry up, your Pot Noodle is going cold


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Hill wimp says hurry up, your Pot Noodle is going cold


Liar.
I know she’s eaten them all while I’ve been away...


Unless her nightly satiation by a hot Bombay Bad Boy meant something else entirely....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

Been upgraded....to a 1 hour delay....


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Oct 2017)

What an amazing day..
Wall to wall sunshine


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Been upgraded....to a 1 hour delay....



Do you have to have some sort of gold card or suchlike for these upgrades....?


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2017)

Our check out lady at the supermarket this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2017)

It has been a lovely warm sunny day here with some white fluffy clouds scattered about.
I thought I had best take advantage of the dry weather and mow the lawn despite it being long and damp.
I wasn't alone out there. Soaring several thousand feet above me in the blue sky were a pair of Buzzards, milling around as if they were a pair of WW2 fighters locked in a dogfight.
Which is a bit strange really as they were birds.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Stay where you are, and we'll come to you. Get the beers in, can you?


Hold off....am on a plane!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Do you have to have some sort of gold card or suchlike for these upgrades....?


Sometimes I wonder....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Too late.....so are we


The beers are in the Lufthansa lounge....fill yer boots!


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Oct 2017)

Time for some washing, first the Roubaix then me.


----------



## TVC (27 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Our check out lady at the supermarket this morning.
> 
> View attachment 380480


I will leave the comments about the female contributors to this thread to @potsy.


----------



## Speicher (27 Oct 2017)

It is bad news and good news on the topic of "Which cat chooses Speicher?"

I phoned the Cats Protection League about visiting this weekend. I was told that recently they have successfully re-homed so many Kittizens, that they have very few at present. Next Tuesday, a lot of cats from Birmingham will be arriving at the Local branch. So she suggested delaying my visit until after the Vet has seen the new intake next Friday.


----------



## TVC (27 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> It is bad news and good news on the topic of "Which cat chooses Speicher?"
> 
> I phoned the Cats Protection League about visiting this weekend. I was told that recently they have successfully re-homed so many Kittizens, that they have very few at present. Next Tuesday, a lot of cats from Birmingham will be arriving at the Local branch. So she suggested delaying my visit until after the Vet has seen the new intake next Friday.


You can't have a cat from Brum, all the other moggies in the area will make fun of her accent.


----------



## Speicher (27 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You can't have a cat from Brum, all the other moggies in the area will make fun of her accent.



They could be from So lee Huull, and speak posh, or from Duuudely and be incomprehensible, I spose.


----------



## Speicher (27 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Perhaps Wol has a Brummie accent



No, I don't.


----------



## Speicher (27 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> You could always learn one, just to make the new kitten feel at home.



It won't be a kitten. At eight months old, Bob was exhausting to look after. I will allow myself to be chosen by a cat more than 18 months old.


----------



## TVC (27 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> No, I don't.


Nope, your's is Cov innit.


----------



## petek (27 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> It won't be a kitten. At eight months old, Bob was exhausting to look after. I will allow myself to be chosen by a cat more than 18 months old.


Good call.
We had our Emily cat as a kitten and she could climb up wallpaper.
Once she grew up she was fine and she's 15 now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

The Foodie has landed....


.....now the M25.....do your worst you baaaastard, I’ve a fully loaded Dacia, I’m on my way back to @Hill Wimp and we ain’t takin noooooo sch1ttt....


----------



## TVC (27 Oct 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The Foodie has landed....
> 
> 
> .....now the M25.....do your worst you baaaastard, I’ve a fully loaded Dacia, I’m on my way back to @Hill Wimp and we ain’t takin noooooo sch1ttt....


Brace yourself @Hill Wimp


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Oct 2017)

Norwich


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm not far behind you, my next ride should see me over 4000 miles. After a slow start to the year I'm close to a normal years mileage now.



You lot make my target of 500 miles seem a bit daft.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2017)

mybike said:


> You lot make my target of 500 miles seem a bit daft.



You're still doing more miles than the people on the couch.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> It is bad news and good news on the topic of "Which cat chooses Speicher?"
> 
> I phoned the Cats Protection League about visiting this weekend. I was told that recently they have successfully re-homed so many Kittizens, that they have very few at present. Next Tuesday, a lot of cats from Birmingham will be arriving at the Local branch. So she suggested delaying my visit until after the Vet has seen the new intake next Friday.



Whereabouts are you, Wol? Our branch of CP doesn't mind homing out of area for the right home, as long as you get the homecheck done through your local branch.

You said you're looking for an adult... We have a really sweet 6 year old longhaired tabby girlie called Sylvia, very friendly, very cuddly. She might interest you.

https://ely.cats.org.uk/ely/adopt-a-cat/?cid=198716


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2017)

All packed for tomorrow.

Ironically, I am heading off to Brum in the morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Oct 2017)

Just got the new Wolfenstiein on xbox 1 see you later lol


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> You're still doing more miles than the people on the couch.


Oi leave me out of this


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I've heard that @Hill Wimp was last seen heading towards the safety of Norfolk.......Hops has got the gin in.


I am overdue a weekend in my country house, Gin, Prosseco and multiple furbabies.

Soon very soon


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Oct 2017)

Reynard said:


> Whereabouts are you, Wol? Our branch of CP doesn't mind homing out of area for the right home, as long as you get the homecheck done through your local branch.
> 
> You said you're looking for an adult... We have a really sweet 6 year old longhaired tabby girlie called Sylvia, very friendly, very cuddly. She might interest you.
> 
> https://ely.cats.org.uk/ely/adopt-a-cat/?cid=198716


I do miss my Ginger Ninja so much and I would love to rescue again but I cannot risk isolating Sasha again.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am overdue a weekend in my country house, Gin, Prosseco and multiple furbabies.
> 
> Soon very soon


When???? I need to make sure the rhubarb gin is strained and ready


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I do miss my Ginger Ninja so much and I would love to rescue again but I cannot risk isolating Sasha again.



Some kitties are happier as only cats


----------



## GM (27 Oct 2017)

Ladies and Gents. I'd like to introduce Alan our new pet, a 14 week old Whippet pup. We've never had a dog before, so interesting times ahead. It's fun watching him leap about in the garden like a spring lamb.......any dog tips welcome!........


----------



## TVC (27 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> Ladies and Gents. I'd like to introduce Alan our new pet, a 14 week old Whippet pup. We've never had a dog before, so interesting times ahead. It's fun watching him leap about in the garden like a spring lamb.......any dog tips welcome!........
> 
> View attachment 380531


What a cutie.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Oct 2017)

I've just been to the gents and there was a guy at the urinal using one hand in the way befitting the situation and the other playing with his phone......


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I've just been to the gents and there was a guy at the urinal using one hand in the way befitting the situation and the other playing with his phone......


What phone?


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Did you not offer to hold it for him?



You're right I didn't.


----------



## potsy (27 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> Ladies and Gents. I'd like to introduce Alan our new pet, a 14 week old Whippet pup. We've never had a dog before, so interesting times ahead. It's fun watching him leap about in the garden like a spring lamb.......any dog tips welcome!........
> 
> View attachment 380531


Looks a right handful, will keep you busy


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2017)

I'm signing off for the night. Need to be up at 3 to leave by 4:45...


----------



## GM (27 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Looks a right handful, will keep you busy




It certainly will. I'm not really a dog lover, but I'm getting to like him, I wanted to get another cat but I was out numbered 3 to 1.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> Ladies and Gents. I'd like to introduce Alan our new pet, a 14 week old Whippet pup. We've never had a dog before, so interesting times ahead. It's fun watching him leap about in the garden like a spring lamb.......any dog tips welcome!........
> 
> View attachment 380531


----------



## gbb (27 Oct 2017)

I walked up a path near my house, its been dug up by Anglian Water, pipes repaired, tarmac relaid....edges square and sealed with tar...a very nice, neat looking job.

I walk a few yards further and see a path repair made by the council....looks like they threw a shovel full of tarmac from a moving lorry. Useless gets.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> Ladies and Gents. I'd like to introduce Alan our new pet, a 14 week old Whippet pup. We've never had a dog before, so interesting times ahead. It's fun watching him leap about in the garden like a spring lamb.......any dog tips welcome!........
> 
> View attachment 380531


Awwww

Archie is our first dog. Whippets are cheap and easy to keep and hugely affectionate. They’re not very smart though so just train them in the basics. Beware they’ll chase anything small that moves in an instant so take care near traffic. They go mental for squirrels. And they have a thing for eating poo.
They cant really lie down on hard surfaces so keeping a blanket in the car is useful if you stop at a pub or similar or go somewhere with wooden floors.
He’ll need a warm waterproof coat for winter. Whippets hate rain and water.

So which part of the sofa is he getting :-)









Mrs FF’s cousin in Doha has two....







Good choice!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> It certainly will. I'm not really a dog lover, but I'm getting to like him, I wanted to get another cat but I was out numbered 3 to 1.


Yebbut, it’s hard to walk a cat to the pub....


----------



## slowmotion (27 Oct 2017)

Balls of string......I had two of them go tits up on me today. Here's the better of the two. I don't reckon they are "fit for purpose". You take a few yards off a new ball and the whole thing starts to disintegrate. FFS!


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> Ladies and Gents. I'd like to introduce Alan our new pet, a 14 week old Whippet pup. We've never had a dog before, so interesting times ahead. It's fun watching him leap about in the garden like a spring lamb.......any dog tips welcome!........
> 
> View attachment 380531


That's a fine specimen of Whippetry.
Anyone hit his turbo button yet? 
Whippets, Greyhounds, and the thinner Beagles all have a turbo button.


----------



## lutonloony (28 Oct 2017)

Upon my return from work, possibly via the pub, I asked wifey if a package had arrived for me. Yes was the reply, just realised I never actually got it though. Not cycle stuff so I will let her off.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2017)

Morning. Those fibre optics must be having difficulty getting through this morning due to the fog as our computer things are going slow.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2017)

It is getting lighter outside, the sun hasn't risen yet but there is an orange glow to the East.
The fog has lifted and it looks like there might have been a bit of a frost.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Oct 2017)

Beer and chicken & chips seemed such a good idea yesterday 

Back to my healthy diet today.
Not a bad morning ,M&S and Morrisons food shopping  so much excitement i dont know if I'll cope..


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I’m off to Salisbury to see the coven. It’s my eldest niece’s 21st today.



I read that as Sainsbury's. .


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> I read that as Sainsbury's. .


He’s got to collect the fizz....


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2017)

There are 3 Woodpigeons perched on our pergola waiting for their breakfast.


They've got a long wait


----------



## raleighnut (28 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> There are 3 Woodpigeons perched on our pergola waiting for their breakfast.
> 
> 
> They've got a long wait


It's times like that when I miss my GSD, you only had to tell him 'pigeon' and he'd be up the garden barking his head off. He wasn't to keen on Squirrels either, they got the same treatment.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> Ladies and Gents. I'd like to introduce Alan our new pet, a 14 week old Whippet pup. We've never had a dog before, so interesting times ahead. It's fun watching him leap about in the garden like a spring lamb.......any dog tips welcome!........
> 
> View attachment 380531


He is gorgeous 
I will look forward to hearing about his escapades in the future.


----------



## GM (28 Oct 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He is gorgeous
> I will look forward to hearing about his escapades in the future.




Wow! 3 likes, that must be a record


----------



## potsy (28 Oct 2017)

First of the Amazon deliveries rudely awakened me this morning.

How is it the last one to be dispatched arrives first? 

I would ask TVC to carry it for me but it is over 12kg, wouldn't want his glass back going again


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Oct 2017)

GM said:


> Wow! 3 likes, that must be a record


I recommend reading ‘Narrow dog to Carcasonne’ about Jim the Whippet whose owners decide to take him on a narrow boat from Stoke, across the channel and down through France. Most of what you need to know about Whippets character can be found within. It’s a very amusing book.

Look forward to regular updates :-)


----------



## GM (28 Oct 2017)

Thanks for that Fabbers. I'll keep a look out for that one, sounds interesting,


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2017)

I had put some corned beef scraps into a bread crust and rolled up into a ball out on the bird table. I've just discovered that some crafty so and so has opened it up and taken out the corned beef.
It was sitting there looking like a flowering tulip.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2017)

I cut my hair, and the lawn, this morning..
Fortunately, I didn’t confuse the Flymo with the Wahl!!!


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I cut my hair, and the lawn, this morning..
> Fortunately, I didn’t confuse the Flymo with the Wahl!!!


This an annual thing/fter certain dates only?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> This an annual thing/fter certain dates only?


Quite possibly


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Oct 2017)

Yesterday 1 of my contacts at work emailed to tell me she is going to India in a couple of weeks, a guided tour called The Golden Triangle. India seems to be a very popular destination.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Quite possibly


Annual then. Those bots do some good work.


----------



## petek (28 Oct 2017)

Thee northe wynde doth blowe.
Flippin chilly here. There's no land between our headland and the Arctic and, today.. we know that.


----------



## potsy (28 Oct 2017)

Plain chocolate digestives dunked in tea, is there anything better on a wet and windy Saturday?


----------



## petek (28 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Plain chocolate digestives dunked in tea, is there anything better on a wet and windy Saturday?


Yep.
Dunking Chocolate HobNobs.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> Yep.
> Dunking Chocolate HobNobs.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Plain chocolate digestives dunked in tea, is there anything better on a wet and windy Saturday?


----------



## petek (28 Oct 2017)

I feel a thread coming on.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Yesterday 1 of my contacts at work emailed to tell me she is going to India in a couple of weeks, a guided tour called The Golden Triangle. India seems to be a very popular destination.


Yep, a mate of mine is off to Goa for a month after the New Year.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Oct 2017)

Some friends are cycle touring Kerala in the new year. We're not going though


----------



## potsy (28 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Some friends are cycle touring Kerala in the new year. We're not going though


TVC and Lu?


----------



## mybike (28 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Oi leave me out of this



I didn't see any names mentioned.


----------



## TVC (28 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> TVC and Lu?


Could do if we wanted.....


----------



## TVC (28 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Plain chocolate digestives dunked in tea, is there anything better on a wet and windy Saturday?


Well yes, but this is a family forum.


----------



## potsy (28 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Could do if we wanted.....


You'd have to buy a bike first


----------



## petek (28 Oct 2017)

This blast from the past just popped up on my 'Old Lincolnshire' group.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2017)

I've been preserved. According to what it said on the tin I should last another 5 years.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Oct 2017)

Lumme! England have just won their 2nd footballing world cup this year. Can't they teach the grown ups how to play?


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Oct 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, a mate of mine is off to Goa for a month after the New Year.



A couple of our friends go to Goa every Christmas but he has been very poorly in hospital, all is now good but he has been advised not to travel for at least 6 months so they are staying here this year.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Oct 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Some friends are cycle touring Kerala in the new year. We're not going though



India has never really appealed to be honest.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> India has never really appealed to be honest.


I would absolutely love love love to go


----------



## Speicher (28 Oct 2017)

I lived there for four years as a child. There is no way I would ever go back.


----------



## TVC (28 Oct 2017)

I dave a date with a film crew tomorrow. 

In the mean time I am spending the evening with Bethany Black


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Oct 2017)

My right sinus if giving me some gyp and my throat feels sore


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2017)

I'm sat in front of the fire on my tablet listening to network good on the I player whilst wandering round cycle chat


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> *I'm sat in front of the fire on my tablet *listening to network good on the I player whilst wandering round cycle chat


Is it a real fire, one to come home to?


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Is it a real fire, one to come home to?



Fire effect gas fire, quite cheerfull


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> GWS, Lu



Thank you


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> My right sinus if giving me some gyp and my throat feels sore


I could send over some special homemade chilli from the States, guaranteed to cure what ails you, and/or remove paint , or rust from metal surfaces.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2017)

Or get one of those saline sprayer things from the chemist that sprays up your nose, those work like a charm for me, because it is usually dryness due to heating, either at home or work.


----------



## TVC (28 Oct 2017)

Bed time, I need my beauty sleep before my starring role in the movies tomorrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2017)

I may have a line on a rare bicycle. 
Next Saturday, I may buy it.
I will keep you posted.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bed time, I need my beauty sleep before my starring role in the movies tomorrow.


You have to be in movies on a Sunday?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2017)

Has your agent heard about this?


----------



## derrick (28 Oct 2017)

I did not finish tiling the toilet today.


----------



## potsy (28 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Bed time, I need my beauty sleep before my starring role in the movies tomorrow.


I'm scared to ask, so can someone else do it?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2017)

There was snow here this morning, by the way. Quite early for that sort of thing. Not even All Hallows yet.


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2017)

derrick said:


> I did not finish tiling the toilet today.



I hope you found something nicer to do, like riding your bike.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Oct 2017)

I don't think that there's a single clock in this house that keeps normal time. All the clever clog devices are in control of people who adjust it for me remotely. I don't know if I should feel tired or not, what with the clocks going back and all.

Hang on, the central heating timer tells the truth....


----------



## summerdays (29 Oct 2017)

I woke up and was rather confused about the time, especially as I also consulted a wall clock which agreed with my phone....  once I had a coffee in my hand I remembered it's one of those clever clocks that updates itself!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> My right sinus if giving me some gyp and my throat feels sore


Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2017)

We were woken by our alarm clock and thought d**n! We forgot to put the clocks back, but as the news came on we discovered that the clever little thing did it itself.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Oct 2017)

Lighter morning ,still woke at 6.30 and got up.
Moto gp has recorded so ill watch that now..


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Oct 2017)

In the bath with a day on the mtb trails at Bedgebury to follow.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2017)

I just saw a bit of England's under ? Playing football. It was quite interesting despite not being a fan.


----------



## TVC (29 Oct 2017)

User said:


> One that @potsy has actually ridden? I hear they’re like hens teeth....


All pf Potsy's bikes are in showroom condition.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Wrong order.



....and now I've got to lube the chain again and clean the bath.


----------



## TVC (29 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> I'm scared to ask, so can someone else do it?


The glamour of the silver screen awaits.

It's a video promoting Leicester (don't) and they are doing a few shots at the pub, they want to film The Black Horse Riders setting off, returning and drinking beer as if we like each other. It will most likely be edited to 10 seconds in a 5 minute film, but there is free cake and free beer so that's fine.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Oct 2017)

Clocks going back means one can enjoy an extra hour in bed.... unless you're me. 
Went to bed at 1.30 GMT, lay awake until about 5am. Finally got a few hours kip, woke but lay in bed for an hour or so, got up at 9.30am, only to discover it was really 8.30am.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The glamour of the silver screen awaits.
> 
> It's a video promoting Leicester (don't) and they are doing a few shots at the pub, they want to film The Black Horse Riders setting off, returning and drinking beer as if we like each other. It will mose likely be edited to 10 seconds in a 5 minute film, but there is free cake and free beer so that's fine.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Oct 2017)

Sore throat and right sinus is leaking, life still goes on.


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Sore throat and right sinus is leaking, life still goes on.


----------



## petek (29 Oct 2017)

As of yesterday afternoon there are now thirteen grey seal pups born at Donna Nook. Lots more to come. Yesterday's strong north wind stripped the last fruits from our orchard. Picking up duties ahead once the rain stops.


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> The glamour of the silver screen awaits.
> 
> It's a video promoting Leicester (don't) and they are doing a few shots at the pub, they want to film The Black Horse Riders setting off, returning and drinking beer as if we like each other. It will mose likely be edited to 10 seconds in a 5 minute film, but there is free cake and free beer so that's fine.


Try not to fall off


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Oct 2017)

two down, five to go... clocks, that is.


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> two down, five to go... clocks, that is.


I usually start changing mine around January, just the auto ones showing the correct time


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2017)

User said:


> One that @potsy has actually ridden? I hear they’re like hens teeth....


You could take four of my bicycles, and put them together, and you'd think it was a painters' scaffold. So they might be a bit big for @potsy . Then again, if they just sit in the shed, what difference does frame size make. (Although, at this point, the bicycle is sitting in a shed at the co-op. And it was brought in by a fellow bike refurbisher who is about 4'11". But she sure knows her bicycles.).


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I don't think that there's a single clock in this house that keeps normal time. All the clever clog devices are in control of people who adjust it for me remotely. I don't know if I should feel tired or not, what with the clocks going back and all.
> 
> Hang on, the central heating timer tells the truth....


So does your phone.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Oct 2017)

Mrs M changed the clocks this morning. As did I. 

We've just realised...


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2017)

In the States....


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Oct 2017)

No wonder I don't have much energy, my body is pooling it's resources to fill my sinus 

I am about to drink my fifth mug of tea, 2 glasses of coke and a glass of water have not quenched my thirst so copious amounts of tea are required.


----------



## TVC (29 Oct 2017)

Filming went well, it mostly meant sitting in the bar drinking free beer whilst someone pointed a camera at us. @Shaun will be pleased that I wore my cyclechat jersey .

Here's Matt being repeatedly served a pint by Alan.







This was followed by us happily setting off on our ride several times before we were allowed to go. But hey, free beer at 9am on a Sunday, what's not to like.

The video will be out in January and will also include Leicester City players, the Leicester Tigers and Leicester Riders, only the city's top athletes


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> So does your phone.


Mine has a habit of getting it the wrong way round.


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> only the city's top athletes


And you


----------



## TVC (29 Oct 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> No wonder I don't have much energy, my body is pooling it's resources to fill my sinus
> 
> I am about to drink my fifth mug of tea, 2 glasses of coke and a glass of water have not quenched my thirst so copious amounts of tea are required.


Nurse TVC is at hand


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Nurse TVC is at hand


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Nurse TVC is at hand


Shouldn't you have a butler to be doing the menial work now you're a film star?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2017)

I didn't know that asking for six toys could land anyone in so much trouble.


----------



## TVC (29 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I didn't know that asking for six toys could land anyone in so much trouble.


Why didn't he just order them online from lovehoney like the rest of us?


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> In the bath with a day on the mtb trails at Bedgebury to follow.



3 laps.....27 bloody miles. I'm a broken man.


----------



## potsy (29 Oct 2017)

Oh dear, having to make do with Rich Tea biscuits tonight for tea dunking, poor show.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> 3 laps.....27 bloody miles. I'm a broken man.


How big's the bath!!


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> How big's the bath!!



it's the tight turns that take their toll.....


----------



## GM (29 Oct 2017)

Thank goodness for steam floor cleaners!


----------



## Katherine (29 Oct 2017)

The worst clocks to change are the little computers on my bikes. And I have 3 now, even though I only use 2 of them,so I'll probably just do those. You have to use a pen to press the little buttons on the back and cycle through the menu. One little mistake and you have to go back to the beginning again. Wheel circumference, miles or kilometres, date, time.

I hope you you start to feel better soon @Lullabelle!


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Oh dear, having to make do with Rich Tea biscuits tonight for tea dunking, poor show.



You have forgotten what I said about your responsibility to keep the Biskit tin full!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> The worst clocks to change are the little computers on my bikes. And I have 3 now, even though I only use 2 of them,so I'll probably just do those. You have to use a pen to press the little buttons on the back and cycle through the menu. One little mistake and you have to go back to the beginning again. Wheel circumference, miles or kilometres, date, time.


I used to spend ages getting the time right with those computers. Then I got used to the clocks changing and some of them would go an hour awry. In a slightly later then, I realised I was wearing a watch anyway....

Meanwhile, I discovered that putting a Sigma computer in your back pocket and then sitting down will completely remove the last ride details.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Oct 2017)

Can I just add that I drove from Derby on A50 today and it was quite mundane


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2017)

I'm watching the Mexican GP and there are more adverts than laps in the race.


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I'm watching the Mexican GP and there are more adverts than laps in the race.



Why is a Central American doctor sitting on someone's lap?


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2017)

21 hour day on 4 hour's sleep yesterday. Still feeling the effects today.

Poppy won her class at the Supreme (shorthaired non-pedigree female Imperial) and then didn't disgrace herself in Best of Colour (tortie / ginger with or without white). She was beaten by the cat who went on to become Supreme Household Pet (owned by a very dear friend), so no complaints. Was far more than I was expecting, so really proud of my girl.

Made a change to have a good day on the show bench - that was the first class win either of my two have had since January.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> Why is a Central American doctor sitting on someone's lap?


I didn't see that. Perhaps they were worried the person might float away?


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Oct 2017)

Chilly...that's all i wanted to say


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2017)

There is a clear sky here the sun is about to rise and it looks like we have had a light frost.


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2017)

meta lon said:


> Chilly...that's all i wanted to say


Chilli for breakfast, thought you were on a diet?


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Chilli for breakfast, thought you were on a diet?



I cant eat chillies unfortunately, tho ive not tried them with milk ?


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2017)

Its very  here this morning, but its bright and sunny. I've dug my overshoes out from the back of the wardrobe, found my woolly hat and gloves, my fixed is parked behind me fettled and ready to go, I feel a bike ride coming on.


----------



## summerdays (30 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Brrrr it’s cold.....first frost of the autumn
> 
> View attachment 380894


Beautiful ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2017)

I just heard on the radio that ''There are some exciting emergents coming out of the de-extinction space.'' I thought you'd like to know.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2017)




----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Oct 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just heard on the radio that ''There are some exciting emergents coming out of the de-extinction space.'' I thought you'd like to know.


I'll alert Mrs. GA.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just heard on the radio that ''There are some exciting emergents coming out of the de-extinction space.'' I thought you'd like to know.


Could you please translate it into English?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2017)

I've been and had my MOT, my wife's car is this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2017)

Gaydon this morning and an unusual name for a lane.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2017)

I've just been up in my loft.

It's like another world up there.








I've probably got enough stuff up there to create one!


----------



## petek (30 Oct 2017)

Oil boiler was making an odd noise last night.
No heat in any of the radiators this morning.
Engineer due after lunch.
Hey ho.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Could you please translate it into English?


But incomprehensibility lends to the mystery!


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2017)

I am now Hofficially a pensioner and in receipt of a (very small) pension. 

It is enough for a few luxuries each month, and the lump sum that I have just received will be very useful for bigger purchases like a newer car, or travelling to the Hebrides.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've been and had* my *MOT, my wife's car is this afternoon.



Did it include the finger. If not they. may be a cowboy outfit


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2017)

Is the Lot Less Monster always on the look out for a bargain?


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> *I've been and had my MOT, *my wife's car is this afternoon.


Was it a pass or fail though?


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2017)

User said:


> I heard the same thing. I think they were referring to the chances of @potsy cycling....


I am planning a ride some time this week, just waiting for the weather to warm up 

Still got 40 miles to do for the 1000 100 mile target


----------



## dave r (30 Oct 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am now Hofficially a pensioner and in receipt of a (very small) pension.
> 
> It is enough for a few luxuries each month, and the lump sum that I have just received will be very useful for bigger purchases like a newer car, or travelling to the Hebrides.



Welcome to the club, have you looked into pension credit?


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Fixed that for you



Pah!

I smashed the 10 mile target weeks ago


----------



## TVC (30 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> That means you’ve cycled more than @The Velvet Curtain yet again


Scuse me?


----------



## raleighnut (30 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I thought you were a walker


@Fnaar, 1 for you to edit I think.


----------



## petek (30 Oct 2017)

Engineer has been and healed the oil boiler.
All is toasty.


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> That means you’ve cycled more than @The Velvet Curtain yet again


Some challenges are not worthy of getting out of bed for.

The day he does more mileage than me I'll consider myself a none cyclist


----------



## petek (30 Oct 2017)

Mileage is like gender.
'Performative'.


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2017)

petek said:


> Mileage is like gender.
> 'Performative'.


You'll have to explain that petek, I'm on holiday so don't like to think too hard


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2017)

The car failed on a broken rear coil spring. I've got a new pair in the garage which I've had for years. I wanted an excuse to crawl around underneath the car.


----------



## Lavender Rose (30 Oct 2017)

Well I might just give up on trying to be fit and healthy, went trail running with my dog earlier after my parents taking him on holiday for a week, really badly twisted it - like a cracking snapback - I just feel like what else will go wrong - maybe I am destined not to run


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2017)

dave r said:


> Welcome to the club, have you looked into pension credit?



I am not old enough to receive a State Pension, so I do not think that applies, but thank you for reminding me. 

As a much younger wol, I worked for several organisations which happened to be part of the same pension scheme. I fortunately had the sense to keep the pension and not transfer it anywhere, so it has mounted up fairly nicely. I now get free prescriptions and free eye tests, but not a bus pass yet.


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Well I might just give up on trying to be fit and healthy, went trail running with my dog earlier after my parents taking him on holiday for a week, really badly twisted *it* - like a cracking snapback - I just feel like what else will go wrong - maybe I am destined not to run


Which 'it' did you twist?

You are in good company here, not an athlete amongst them


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2017)

I have a strange desire for curry and chips. It must be the weather.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> You'll have to explain that petek, I'm on holiday so don't like to think too hard


Needs explaining to me too. I'm coming down with a version of man flu and my head is trying to implode and fall off


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Reg is an athlete.
> 
> He told me he was.


The only time those words could be used together were if he got athlete's foot


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Oct 2017)

Katherine said:


> The worst clocks to change are the little computers on my bikes. And I have 3 now, even though I only use 2 of them,so I'll probably just do those. You have to use a pen to press the little buttons on the back and cycle through the menu. One little mistake and you have to go back to the beginning again. Wheel circumference, miles or kilometres, date, time.
> 
> I hope you you start to feel better soon @Lullabelle!



Thank you, I am feeling better thanks but as the day wore on I started to flag so I came home early with TVC. More medicine tonight should shake this off.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Oct 2017)

Company clocking machines don't change automatically so 1st job this morning after everyone had clocked in was to sync the machines and go in and change every single clock -in time 1 by 1 by 1 by 1, also the time on my phone doesn't change either so had to do that as well  thankfully I only have to do this twice a year.


----------



## TVC (30 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I hope you feel better soon, Lu


Nurse TVC will soon be despatched to the Co-op to buy various sweet and savoury 'medicines' to help with her recovery.


----------



## TVC (30 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Some challenges are not worthy of getting out of bed for.
> 
> The day he does more mileage than me I'll consider myself a none cyclist


You sir, are a none cyclist then


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Oct 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I hope you feel better soon, Lu



Thank you  M&S are providing adequate medicine.


----------



## srw (30 Oct 2017)

User said:


> Are you sure you didn't mishear him, and he was saying that he lived according to the doctrine of the ascetes?


Reg? Ascetic?! Surely he's an Epicure.


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> You sir, are a none cyclist then


I see no evidence of your mileage, therefore I can only assume it is zero like every other year 

Anyway I just used all my powers of athleticism to finish the last slice of this pizza, it was a struggle but I'm no quitter


----------



## TVC (30 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> I see no evidence of your mileage, therefore I can only assume it is zero like every other year
> 
> Anyway I just used all my powers of athleticism to finish the last slice of this pizza, it was a struggle but I'm no quitter


When has making outrageous claims of high achievement with no supporting evidence ever been a problem round here?


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> When has making outragrous claims of high achievement with no supporting evidence ever been a problem round here?


Wild claims should always be challenged, even the deluded ones


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2017)

User said:


> That could be a full time job


I wasn't offering my services


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Oct 2017)

Good medicine  ​


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2017)

Tonight's supper was pea & ham soup with bread & butter. Absolutely lush, just what one needs when the temperatures take a dip. Made it with the stock from the gammon - which I could've sliced with a knife. Got profiteroles for dessert.

Got the fire on tonight. The girls are snuggled up in front of it. And so am I.


----------



## potsy (30 Oct 2017)

Just seen C5 have a load of crappy Christmas films on later this week, must be almost November


----------



## raleighnut (31 Oct 2017)

Kizzy is well-behaved this morning, she is chasing a scrunched up till receipt and is happily 'chirping' to let me know she has killed it and is bringing it home to me.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2017)

Morning. It is grey and damp here not what the weather peeps predicted.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2017)

Can't wait to go treacle tritting tonight.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Oct 2017)

potsy said:


> Just seen C5 have a load of crappy Christmas films on later this week, must be almost November


I spotted a few listed on Sony Movie Channel over the past weekend...


----------



## mybike (31 Oct 2017)

Happy Reformation Day.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Can't wait to go treacle tritting tonight.



We will have our no trick or treat notice up.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2017)

I've invented a new game. Place something in a cutlery drawer which doesn't belong there and then try to open it

What fun can be had trying to peer in and joggle around with a long knife the thing that is preventing it from opening.


----------



## Threevok (31 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've invented a new game. Place something in a cutlery drawer which doesn't belong there and then try to open it
> 
> What fun can be had trying to peer in and joggle around with a long knife the thing that is preventing it from opening.



This is what happens when the man drawer is too close to the cutlery drawer


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've invented a new game. Place something in a cutlery drawer which doesn't belong there and then try to open it
> 
> What fun can be had trying to peer in and joggle around with a long knife the thing that is preventing it from opening.



My fish slice is my foe...


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've invented a new game. Place something in a cutlery drawer which doesn't belong there and then try to open it
> 
> What fun can be had trying to peer in and joggle around with a long knife the thing that is preventing it from opening.





Salty seadog said:


> My fish slice is my foe...



To be fair to my fish slice it has been with me from the day I flew the nest. My parents had it for many moons previous to that. Must be a good and trusted 50 years old.


----------



## StuAff (31 Oct 2017)

Mundane shopping news: Yesterday and today, I have bought two second hand monitors, a couple of vacuum cleaner filters, a thesaurus and a motorcycle....


----------



## Threevok (31 Oct 2017)

StuAff said:


> Mundane shopping news: Yesterday and today, I have bought two second hand monitors, a couple of vacuum cleaner filters, a thesaurus and a motorcycle....



Let me guess, you are building your own fast double-checking spelling correction gizmo ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Oct 2017)

-1 C here, and quite windy, but not as bad as yesterday. Getting ready to warm up a bit.


----------



## ianrauk (31 Oct 2017)




----------



## potsy (31 Oct 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 381056


To be fair that is worth panicking over


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Oct 2017)

User said:


> My enemy's fish slice is my friend.



There's a famous quote about that. Don't know how the fish fared.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've invented a new game. Place something in a cutlery drawer which doesn't belong there and then try to open it
> 
> What fun can be had trying to peer in and joggle around with a long knife the thing that is preventing it from opening.


You need to pray to Anoia

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...iawiki/Anoia&usg=AOvVaw1LBfWJBmUTwnw12G3NIMkJ


----------



## petek (31 Oct 2017)

Five shops and a twenty-mile round trip later... we have - casserole vegetables.
There's an entire morning that I'll never see again.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've invented a new game. Place something in a cutlery drawer which doesn't belong there and then try to open it
> 
> What fun can be had trying to peer in and joggle around with a long knife the thing that is preventing it from opening.



It's the potato masher and the soup ladle here...


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2017)

Rainy morning here too, which put pay to doing my CP volunteering by bike.

Better head off and do the things I need to get done this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2017)

Happy Halloween, Blessed Samhain everyone xxx


----------



## petek (31 Oct 2017)

My OCD can't stand much more.
Enough with the kitchen-utensil-trapping a drawer talk already.
The second drawer down is for kitchen utensils and NOTHING ELSE. 
No kitchen utensil ever, trapped any drawer ever.. when and if-as should always happen.
Said utensils are placed in the drawer flat and direct onto the drawer bottom.
In a neat row and not touching each other.
Such should be the Law!


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Oct 2017)

I'm a Virgo too, @petek


----------



## petek (31 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm a Virgo too, @petek


Pisces here.
OCD central are Pisces ( men).


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Oct 2017)

I'm pretty OCD, which drives Mrs. GA (Sagittarius ) to doubt her judgement in choice of husband at times. I get good overtime at work as the guy who checks shuttle busses for faults, though.


----------



## petek (31 Oct 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm pretty OCD, which drives Mrs. GA (Sagittarius ) to doubt her judgement in choice of husband at times. I get good overtime at work as the guy who checks shuttle busses for faults, though.


OCD can be a blessing in some careers.
I was often complimented by follow-on ward-shifts because they found the meds trolley all sorted in alphabetical order.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2017)

Pisces here, and owning of a touch of OCD. Not cutlery, but still... I have my moments LOL...


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2017)

Middleton Hall Sunday







The display in the cafe


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Oct 2017)

Congratulations, @User9609 , a fine accomplishment by any measure.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5021701, member: 9609"]did it - biggest month ever
813.2 miles which topped my 804 in July
my ascent was 40,370' which was a little lower than the 43,388 in July.

didn't think I would ever get this fit, Steve Abraham will have to watch out next year [/QUOTE]

That's an impressive monthly mileage, well done.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Nov 2017)

Do the Dutch ever sleep?

https://www.terena.org/webcam/


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2017)

Morning. What a scaredy-cat Schrodie is. I saw him venturing out near the road so I called him back. He took his time by visiting next door first, eventually coming to the front door. That is where he saw these strange beasts which made him jump. They had never been there before, they looked threatening, they might even leap out at him at any moment!
I picked him up and managed to get him safely past without being attacked. My wife had put some marrows out last night as we didn't have any decorations for Halloween.


----------



## mybike (1 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've invented a new game. Place something in a cutlery drawer which doesn't belong there and then try to open it
> 
> What fun can be had trying to peer in and joggle around with a long knife the thing that is preventing it from opening.



A certain person in this household is adept at doing that.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2017)

I wish TV producer's wouldn't do these long dramatic pauses. I'm finding now that by the time they announce the winner I have completely forgotten what the programme was about.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2017)

I'm having a bit of a rest for a few minutes. I just been tinkering a bit. I just brought a ladies Claud Butler bike in doors to remove the handlebar stem. It is a fully adjustable one, mainly because it has lost it's sprung loaded thing.
I'm really killing time waiting for the weather to warm up as it's not the weather for crawling underneath the car at the moment.


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I'm having a bit of a rest for a few minutes. I just been tinkering a bit. I just brought a ladies Claud Butler bike in doors to remove the handlebar stem. It is a fully adjustable one, mainly because it has lost it's sprung loaded thing.
> I'm really killing time waiting for the weather to warm up as it's not the weather for crawling underneath the car at the moment.


Got the back door open here, absolutely tropical 

Trying to find an excuse not to have a short ride out on @summerdays bike, struggling currently...


----------



## TVC (1 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Got the back door open here, absolutely tropical
> 
> Trying to find an excuse not to have a short ride out on @summerdays bike, struggling currently...


It will rain on Monday, hope this helps.


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It will rain on Monday, hope this helps.


It rains most Mondays here 

Anyway I'll be working so won't care, a windowless dungeon doesn't have a view .


----------



## summerdays (1 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Got the back door open here, absolutely tropical
> 
> Trying to find an excuse not to have a short ride out on @summerdays bike, struggling currently...


It's lovely out... go on... blow away those cobwebs....


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> It's lovely out... go on... blow away those cobwebs....


Where do I hang all the clothes and coats though?


----------



## hopless500 (1 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Where do I hang all the clothes and coats though?


I would have suggested @Hill Wimp's turbo stand wotsit, but last time I saw it I couldn't actually see it because it was also covered in stuff


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I would have suggested @Hill Wimp's turbo stand wotsit, but last time I saw it I couldn't actually see it because it was also covered in stuff


6 coats removed so far, I can actually see (some of) the bike now


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> It will rain on Monday, hope this helps.



I hope not, I'm going to be cycling Monday.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I would have suggested @Hill Wimp's turbo stand wotsit, but last time I saw it I couldn't actually see it because it was also covered in stuff


It's been rehomed you will be pleased to hear


----------



## hopless500 (1 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's been rehomed you will be pleased to hear


You've rehomed your clothes rack?


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2017)

Bike found.. check
Shoes found..check.
Garmin charged..check.
Coffee made..check.
Cycle clothing that still fits.. 

Off I go


----------



## Katherine (1 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Bike found.. check
> Shoes found..check.
> Garmin charged..check.
> Coffee made..check.
> ...


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Nov 2017)

Need to find my cassette tool and chainwhip, and then change my Ribble road bike to flat bars with 8 speed kit.
Let the fettling begin!


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Taking it all to the charity shop so that it can get some use by a new owner?


He is cycling to Bristol to give it to @summerdays


----------



## summerdays (1 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He is cycling to Bristol to give it to @summerdays





User said:


> That is almost believable....
> 
> 
> ...bar the reference to cycling.


Hopefully it's just a case of walking it to the train station and then catching a train.... I can then take it off his hands without him having to actually cycle it


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2017)

Got beef shin simmering away in the slow cooker alongside garlic, onions, celery, carrots, parsnips and fresh herbs from the garden. Will serve with mash and asparagus.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2017)

Well I've fitted the springs, both were broken. I would have fitted a pair anyway. I have had some yum yums, it is hazy sunshine out and I wondering wether to have a nap or a ride.


----------



## Speicher (1 Nov 2017)

Bobcat has decided to take over one of Tasha's look out points. From his position of top of next door's fence, he can survey some of the field at the end of the garden. He is following her good example, and scaring off elephants and giraffes. However, sheep, low-flying hang-gliders, hot air balloons and heiicopters may prove too much of a challenge, as Tasha found out.


----------



## Threevok (1 Nov 2017)

I have my annual appraisal at 2 O'clock - the first one in a few years

Makes sense


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Taking it all to the charity shop so that it can get some use by a new owner?


Funnily enough I was followed for a brief spell by the local 'scrap man'
His tannoy announcement of 'Any old iron, old bikes' had me wondering for a minute if he was hinting at something


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2017)

It was nice of @wimpy to give me a police escort, she must have been worried as she sent the helicopter to follow me the first few miles


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2017)

Can you spot it?


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> What a lovely fence post!!
> 
> Is that what you mean?


You'll never spot it, young person's eyesight only


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2017)

User said:


> The heron?


Is that a guess based on historic nonsense?


----------



## raleighnut (1 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Can you spot it?
> 
> View attachment 381257


Where's the 'Egrets'


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2017)

User3094 said:


> tit


Is that a guess or a reply to Reg?


----------



## TVC (1 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Can you spot it?
> 
> View attachment 381257


There's a lot of stuff on your bike for a 2 mile ride.


----------



## potsy (1 Nov 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> There's a lot of stuff on your bike for a 2 mile ride.


I managed two coffee stops, no bacon butty though.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Bike found.. check
> Shoes found..check.
> Garmin charged..check.
> Coffee made..check.
> ...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2017)

I'm back, had a nap and still shattered.
I'll catch up with some pictures later.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2017)

I can’t find my little red handled screwdriver.


----------



## Threevok (1 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I can’t find my little red handled screwdriver.



1) Check the Man Drawer
2) if not found, check for unauthorised access to the Man Drawer


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2017)

I should be in the pixie pot with all the other little screwdrivers and tweezers including the tiny spectacle arm tightening one. 
It’s missing!


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> 1) Check the Man Drawer
> 2) if not found, check for unauthorised access to the Man Drawer



Or, as is the case chez Casa Reynard, the Woman Drawer. 

The one in the kitchen full of useful tools, elastic bands, batteries, cable ties, sellotape, duck tape, tape measure, WD40, adhesive labels, that sort of thing...

The parental unit is usually the cause of unauthorized access to said drawer here.


----------



## petek (1 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I can’t find my little red handled screwdriver.


Try behind that bowl on your kitchen worktop.


----------



## gaijintendo (1 Nov 2017)

The rice cooker has been warming my oven mitts for up to 24 hours...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2017)

I'm having a pint of cider, this computer is driving me to drink!
The computer is doing something other than what I'm doing.
Here is a picture I took of my bike in front of the gate which leads to Holy Well, a spring where you can find tiny star shaped fossils.
I was a bit puffed out on the ride and had a few stops to catch my breath. I went the long way out and back so I think I cycled 8 miles.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I can’t find my little red handled screwdriver.


It will be in the last place you look.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It will be in the last place you look.


No, it'll be in the 1st place you looked but didn't see it. After days of looking you'll go back to where it should be and there it is. DAMHIKT.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2017)

Supper was very tasty.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Nov 2017)

Ah well, time to enjoy my last evening of 'Hols', Maz is back tomorrow so it's my last chance to put a bit of heat into these,







before she says 'turn that shite down' but strangely never says that when it sounds like Rory Gallagher is actually playing in our dining room.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Nov 2017)

I'm idly toying with the idea of culling the contents of my sock drawer. There are a good few widowers, shrunken loners and holey saddos in there.


----------



## Speicher (1 Nov 2017)

Have you got a pair of golf socks, with a hole in one?


----------



## Katherine (2 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I'm idly toying with the idea of culling the contents of my sock drawer. There are a good few widowers, shrunken loners and holey saddos in there.


Before you put them in the bin, put your hand inside and use one for damp Dustin


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I'm having a pint of cider, this computer is driving me to drink!
> The computer is doing something other than what I'm doing.
> Here is a picture I took of my bike in front of the gate which leads to Holy Well, a spring where you can find tiny star shaped fossils.
> I was a bit puffed out on the ride and had a few stops to catch my breath. I went the long way out and back so I think I cycled 8 miles.
> View attachment 381305


Nice picture, can't you afford a new bike? -


----------



## slowmotion (2 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Have you got a pair of golf socks, with a hole in one?


Golf socks....

I may have my faults but I try and maintain some (admittedly) minimal standards.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> Before you put them in the bin, put your hand inside and use one for damp Dustin


Hmm? How does that work? I've got quite large hands and I'm not sure they would fit inside any of the condemned specimens. Mind you, some of the sadder ones might work as finger gloves.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2017)

I traded my Trek 500 today, as it was too much like the 600, and the sizing didn't agree with me. I also, unbeknownst to Mrs. GA, have rare curiosity bike coming Saturday, and I neeeeeeeeded a digital SLR. I was able to swap for an old Canon Rebel XTI, like a Canon 400D on your side the pond. I also got a 17-85 EFS Ultrasonic lens. New enough to have self cleaning imager (just) but old enough not to be able to do video.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2017)

Rest easy folks, my lost red handled screwdriver has been found 

It had jumped itself out of the pixie pot into the next shelf down where the wine making stuff resides!

I hate it when it does that..

Phew.... found it!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Ah well, time to enjoy my last evening of 'Hols', Maz is back tomorrow so it's my last chance to put a bit of heat into these,
> 
> View attachment 381325
> 
> ...


Please, _please, _don't tell me you have Quad electrostatic speakers wired up to that setup?!!? <orgasm emoji>


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Please, _please, _don't tell me you have Quad electrostatic speakers wired up to that setup?!!? <orgasm emoji>


Crank up some T-Rex on that there, @raleighnut ! I should be able to hear it over here.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I'm idly toying with the idea of culling the contents of my sock drawer. There are a good few widowers, shrunken loners and holey saddos in there.



Knackered socks usually get turned into catnip toys here. By the time the cats have finished with them, then they're truly ready for the bin.

I have a few old thermal socks where the heel has worn through. Will use those to protect my figs. So if anyone comes into my garden and sees a pink sock tree, there's no need to panic. It's not an april fool LOL... 

Right, I'm off to bed. Over and out xxx


----------



## slowmotion (2 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Knackered socks usually get turned into catnip toys here. By the time the cats have finished with them, then they're truly ready for the bin.
> 
> I have a few old thermal socks where the heel has worn through. Will use those to protect my figs. So if anyone comes into my garden and sees a pink sock tree, there's no need to panic. It's not an april fool LOL...
> 
> Right, I'm off to bed. Over and out xxx


"Fig protection"?

I'm totally boggled.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I'm idly toying with the idea of culling the contents of my sock drawer. There are a good few widowers, shrunken loners and holey saddos in there.



Into the bike maintenance draw for chain wiping duties.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Rest easy folks, my lost red handled screwdriver has been found
> 
> It had jumped itself out of the pixie pot into the next shelf down where the wine making stuff resides!
> 
> ...



'Ok everyone, stand down....... Smoke if you got 'em'


----------



## raleighnut (2 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> Please, _please, _don't tell me you have Quad electrostatic speakers wired up to that setup?!!? <orgasm emoji>


No, the rooms not really big enough for them (well it could be but Maz would never go for that)

I've just got a pair of B&W 602 s3  but with the 'shorting' bars removed and each speaker driven separately.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2017)

Oooh! It's foggy out.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2017)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Nice picture, can't you afford a new bike? -


It was new once!





Well not when I got it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Nov 2017)

Interest rates may go up today, I'll hold off on buying the Yacht until next year i think


----------



## summerdays (2 Nov 2017)

Misty rather than foggy here and clearing quite quickly!


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Nov 2017)

*You won't believe it!*
You won’t believe this but you've posted 10,000 messages. How amazing is that?!

...


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2017)

Currently flat on my back I hospital see thread in personal matters


----------



## mybike (2 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He is cycling to Bristol to give it to @summerdays



That's OK, it's all downhill.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2017)

Foggy here as well.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2017)

roadrash said:


> Currently flat on my back I hospital see thread in personal matters


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2017)

Notice anything different about me?


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2017)

roadrash said:


> Currently flat on my back I hospital see thread in personal matters


Good grief, GWS. I guess we will be seeing a lot more of you round here for the next few weeks.


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Good grief, GWS. I guess we will be seeing a lot more of you round here for the next few weeks.



Yeah posting shite when I’m bored


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2017)

im gonnna give accy a run for his money


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Notice anything different about me?


You need to shave your legs ?


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2017)

roadrash said:


> im gonnna give accy a run for his money





User said:


> Setting the bar there.


Accy has gone fairly quiet, so hope this wasn't his stuff I saw yesterday and he's been evicted from his new flat already


----------



## raleighnut (2 Nov 2017)

roadrash said:


> im gonnna give accy a run for his money


You won't even come close.


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2017)

Now there’s a challenge


----------



## slowmotion (2 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Into the bike maintenance draw for chain wiping duties.


Top tip!


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> "Fig protection"?
> 
> I'm totally boggled.



No need to be. 

Figs take two years to ripen. Therefore the immature fruits need to be protected from frost damage. Putting socks over the baby figs is easier and less faff than wrapping the tree in fleece. Hopefully I'll have some figs next summer.


----------



## summerdays (2 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> No need to be.
> 
> Figs take two years to ripen. Therefore the immature fruits need to be protected from frost damage. Putting socks over the baby figs is easier and less faff than wrapping the tree in fleece. Hopefully I'll have some figs next summer.


I must go and inspect my fig tree ... we have yet to get a single fig off it (only planted it about 3 years ago, in a restricted root space of course).


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2017)

Making bread. Finished the last of the sliced loaves I bought on YS and have a bagel left for lunch, but don't want to go grocery shopping till Sunday as I'm trying to clear out the fridge.

Have a 20% wholegrain with a preferment on the go.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I must go and inspect my fig tree ... we have yet to get a single fig off it (only planted it about 3 years ago, in a restricted root space of course).



I have five figs LOL... First time I've had any. Tree was a gift from a fellow BRC volunteer about 4 years ago. Mine is in a large planter.


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Notice anything different about me?



Yellow trousers with a dark green jacket? Is that your new holiday outfit?


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2017)

I needed to find the destructions about putting back together my Gtech cordless vacuum cleaner. I looked in the file for household instructions and could not find it. It had propelled itself into the file for Household invoices, to be with the relevant receipt. This resulted in my deciding to sort the above-mentionned files, and in so doing I found the details of the very helpful man who sorted my Sky satellite dish.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> No need to be.
> 
> Figs take two years to ripen. Therefore the immature fruits need to be protected from frost damage. Putting socks over the baby figs is easier and less faff than wrapping the tree in fleece. Hopefully I'll have some figs next summer.


One sock per fig, or do you put a whole load in an individual sock?


----------



## petek (2 Nov 2017)

Busy bee morning. Dentists, opticians then Tesco big shop.
Skegness is beautiful at this time of year.
Gave two beggars outside Greggs a pound each and felt the better so for doing.
Somebody else brought them out a hot pasty each. Bleddy good begging pitch is outside Greggs in Skegness.
Useful to know should MrsP continue spending as she does.
Early lunch 'au village cafe' on the way home. Home made veg soup and a fresh cob. Tasty.

Reflecting upon cycling as a metaphor for the ups and downs human existence this afternoon.
Southwards down the promenade in fifth gear with nary a turn of the pedals, oh frabjous day.
Pashley was as if made from carbon fibres.
Pig of a ride back into a cutting headwind and never once got out of second gear.
Pashley felt like a great big lump of lead.
Cyclothymic-tastic.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> One sock per fig, or do you put a whole load in an individual sock?



One sock per fig. As my luck would have it, each figlet is on a different branch.

Have some old thermal walking socks that'll do the trick nicely. Bought myself six new pairs on Monday.


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2017)

Isn't it easier just to buy your fig rolls from Tesco?


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2017)

Bread is doing its bulk ferment. Have done the stretch and folds, and now it's being left to its own devices.

It'll probably be ready to knock back and shape in a couple of hours or so. The new tin of DA yeast has far more get-up-and-go than the old one, even though I only put around one gramme of yeast in the dough. Will probably end up proving and baking tonight rather than doing the proof in the fridge overnight.

Have also cancelled the auto-renewal on my car insurance. My Felicia is bound for the great scrap heap in the sky and still not sure when I'll find the right replacement.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2017)

There are a couple of fig trees in Ely that seem to do very well, but then they're far more protected than mine. And much bigger LOL.

The prime south west facing wall spot in the garden is taken up by my two apricot trees and a grape vine.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Ooh - an apricot tree.



Have two. Mum (who is incredibly green-fingered) grew them from the pips of a bag of apricots I bought on the market.

Am a bit too far north for them to be truly reliable croppers, but when I get fruit, they're so much nicer than the bought ones. The trick is to leave them on the tree till they fall off, as the darker they are, the riper they are.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Notice anything different about me?


You've had a perm?


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2017)

Log fire, hot  and being book-ended by the cats. What's not to like about autumn evenings.


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I think he's just combed over his nasal and ear hair...


Well I haven't got enough on my head to do that with.

Meatballs from the big yellow and blue shop for tea this evening.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2017)

Cottage pie here tonight, made with the leftover beef shin, gravy and mash.

Also got the leftover asparagus. It was only so-so, glad I only paid 36p for the two bunches. If I'd have paid the full whack of £3.60 I'd have been rather peeved.

Have taken sausages out of the freezer for tomorrow.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Notice anything different about me?



You've had work done now you're a TV star....?


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2017)

User said:


> We're having haddock tonight. It's mild smoked, and it's going to be oven-cooked with cherry tomatoes, butter, lemon juice, sliced black olives and a good glug of gin. Served with wilted spinach and new potatoes.


What a coincidence


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2017)

Potsy will be pleased to know that following a change of plan, it will now not rain in Manchester on Monday.


----------



## Katherine (2 Nov 2017)

I was going to make a pie but I had to help Mr K find his passport and turn on my pc to scan it ( don't ask why I have the scanner set up on mine and not his, because I don't know). So now we're waiting for the chinese delivery, particularly the large chop suey rolls


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Potsy will be pleased to know that following a change of plan, it will now not rain in Manchester on Monday.


The restraining order got delivered then?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I think he's just combed over his nasal and ear hair...


I read that as combined.
Does he look like Saturn now?


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> What have you done with The Velvet Curtain?.......you are nothing but an acronym, you imposter


I'm not replying to you until you get rid of that creepy avatar.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2017)

@TVC Well it makes you easier to contact. 

Rough with the smooth I 'spose....


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> To me he's still The Velvet Curtain......bollox to this TVC rubbish. Next we'll be calling @posty Po and @Hill Wimp Himp. Where will it all end?



Change....._Grrrrrr._


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> To me he's still The Velvet Curtain......bollox to this TVC rubbish. Next we'll be calling @posty Po and @Hill Wimp Himp. Where will it all end?


Whatever RM.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm keeping it because I know @hopless500 likes it


----------



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have five figs LOL... First time I've had any. Tree was a gift from a fellow BRC volunteer about 4 years ago. Mine is in a large planter.


I had 28 figs this year. They all dropped off 1 by 1


----------



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2017)

petek said:


> Busy bee morning. Dentists, opticians then Tesco big shop.
> Skegness is beautiful at this time of year.
> Gave two beggars outside Greggs a pound each and felt the better so for doing.
> Somebody else brought them out a hot pasty each. Bleddy good begging pitch is outside Greggs in Skegness.
> ...


I hope you gallumphed through a tulgey wood somewhere along the way 
(A slight misquote from my favourite poem)


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2017)

I have never had a fig, in a sock or otherwise.


Watching this has made me feel better tonight though, Tim Minchin.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I think he's just combed over his nasal and ear hair...


----------



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> To me he's still The Velvet Curtain......bollox to this TVC rubbish. Next we'll be calling @posty Po and @Hill Wimp Himp. Where will it all end?


Would I have to be Ho00?? I'd sound like an owl. Maybe H.5.0. Hawaii 5 0 ?
I need prosecco


----------



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> To me he's still The Velvet Curtain......bollox to this TVC rubbish. Next we'll be calling @posty Po and @Hill Wimp Himp. Where will it all end?


Does @GM have to reduce further?


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Would I have to be Ho00?? I'd sound like an owl. Maybe H.5.0. Hawaii 5 0 ?
> I need prosecco


Hoppy will do.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> I have never had a fig, in a sock or otherwise.
> 
> 
> Watching this has made me feel better tonight though, Tim Minchin.




Deep.


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> To me he's still The Velvet Cretin....


----------



## TVC (2 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


>


I see what you did there.


----------



## potsy (2 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> I see what you did there.


----------



## summerdays (2 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Best on a south facing, sunny brick wall. It needs the heat retained in the brickwork to be really productive.
> 
> We had one in a pot on the back balcony of the flat in Pimlico. Luckily it got enough sun to fruit.


Hmm it's on an east facing wall, but the other side gets the sun in the neighbour's garden too...!


----------



## GM (2 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Does @GM have to reduce further?




GM, is that small enough


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I had 28 figs this year. They all dropped off 1 by 1



I got lucky... Had the five that stayed put. Normally they all fall off...


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Cottage pie here tonight, made with the leftover beef shin, gravy and mash.
> 
> Also got the leftover asparagus. It was only so-so, glad I only paid 36p for the two bunches. If I'd have paid the full whack of £3.60 I'd have been rather peeved.
> 
> Have taken sausages out of the freezer for tomorrow.


Cooked before eating?


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2017)

Bread is out of the oven. Smells fabby. Tempted to cut a slab off right now and slather it with my homemade butter...


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Nov 2017)

GM said:


> GM, is that small enough


Hey, how’s the Whippet?


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Cooked before eating?



Sausages will go in the oven alongside the last of the parsnips. Will do mash and apple sauce as well.


----------



## GM (2 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hey, how’s the Whippet?




He's doing alright thanks, the toilet training is the big thing at the moment, he's not doing to bad only a couple of accidents so far, not looking forward to the rainy days though. I got that book you suggested today, good old eBay. That'll be my bedtime reading.

If I can get myself into gear I might see you on Sunday, another old crock on the road.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> I was going to make a pie but I had to help Mr K find his passport and turn on my pc to scan it ( don't ask why I have the scanner set up on mine and not his, because I don't know). So now we're waiting for the chinese delivery, particularly the large chop suey rolls


Chop Suey Rolls?


----------



## Katherine (2 Nov 2017)

Like a spring roll except very large and filled with bean sprouts and mixed meats. Very very good.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2017)

GM said:


> GM, is that small enough


Bit smaller maybe


----------



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> I got lucky... Had the five that stayed put. Normally they all fall off...


----------



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Sausages will go in the oven alongside the last of the parsnips. Will do mash and apple sauce as well.


Parsnips


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Parsnips


----------



## hopless500 (3 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


>


The only way parsnips are edible is when they are turned into wine


----------



## slowmotion (3 Nov 2017)

The chain's still dirty.
The figs are shivering.
The socks are unmolested.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2017)

And I'm heading off to Bedfordshire via the land of Hot Bath.

Nunnight xxx


----------



## summerdays (3 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Parsnips


I agree... tastes like floor polish!

I apparently cook them nicely for the rest of the family though (roasted, with maple syrup).


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Nov 2017)

GM said:


> He's doing alright thanks, the toilet training is the big thing at the moment, he's not doing to bad only a couple of accidents so far, not looking forward to the rainy days though. I got that book you suggested today, good old eBay. That'll be my bedtime reading.
> 
> If I can get myself into gear I might see you on Sunday, another old crock on the road.


Good stuff!
Sadly canno longer make Sunday -it’s a work thing :-(


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> The chain's still dirty.
> The figs are shivering.
> The socks are unmolested.


Thus begins another day...


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Parsnips


Eh?
Food of the gods!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2017)

Morning, it's about foggy out.
I've fed the cats. Gwen told me that she was hungry and so went straight for her bowl, meanwhile Schrodie was busy outside. When he did eventually come in he was too busy saying hello to me with chin rubs, tummy tickles and strokey Po's.


----------



## GM (3 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Bit smaller maybe




GM.... right, that's my limit 




Fab Foodie said:


> Good stuff!
> Sadly canno longer make Sunday -it’s a work thing :-(




Booo!


----------



## hopless500 (3 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Eh?
> Food of the gods!


Wrong wrong wrong


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> Like a spring roll except very large and filled with bean sprouts and mixed meats. Very very good.


An egg roll?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Eh?
> Food of the gods!


Pluto.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2017)

I nearly lost my secateurs in the gardening recycling bin this morning. 
I was hacking out some Rose of Sharon and accidentally scooped them into the bin with all the foliage. 

Luckily, I realised before they were lost forever


----------



## Katherine (3 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> An egg roll?


https://goo.gl/images/ZW2JnE

No egg. Just beansprouts, veg, a few prawns, bit of chicken and char sue pork, battered and deep fried.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2017)

I deem do dave dot a dold!


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I deem do dave dot a dold!


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I deem do dave dot a dold!





Hot chamomile tea with a large slice of lemon, a generous dollop of honey and a sploosh of summat stronger will help xxx


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I agree... tastes like floor polish!
> 
> I apparently cook them nicely for the rest of the family though (roasted, with maple syrup).



I like parsnips, but won't go ga-ga over them. But I happened to pick up this bag of them for 5p on YS...  They are particularly good, however, turned into curried parsnip soup.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2017)

About to tuck into the bread I baked last night, with my home made butter, cave-aged cheddar and my own tomato chutney. And a pot of tea, of course.


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I nearly lost my secateurs in the gardening recycling bin this morning.
> I was hacking out some Rose of Sharon and accidentally scooped them into the bin with all the foliage.
> 
> Luckily, I realised before they were lost forever



I can imagine the people tilling/turning the garden refuse will have a acquired a good collection of garden tools, and implements. Locally, the removal of foreign objects is done manually. 

I have been removing lots of rose of Sharon from my garden recently. The trick I find is to wait until the ground is soft but fairly dry, and then I can grab the bigger shoots and pull them out of the ground as far as possible, then chop them. The area that they are in is undergoing an overhaul currently. Some very over-grown shurbs (? ) are being hard pruned and some removed. 

The over-grown ones were stopping anything growing underneath. It is the part of the garden nearest the patio, so I decided to do the digging and pruning now, with a view to planting some "new" plants early next spring. I say "new" plants but they will be plants moved from other parts of the garden, and some of my plants from cuttings. 

I am awaiting a very nice man who is going to give me a nestimate of how much a new kitchen sink will cost. The current one will be twenty years old next year.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Hot chamomile tea with a large slice of lemon, a generous dollop of honey and a sploosh of summat stronger will help xxx


Nah, ice cream is better.


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2017)

User said:


> The new London Grammar album is rather good.


Never heard of 'em.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> I like parsnips, but won't go ga-ga over them. But I happened to pick up this bag of them for 5p on YS...  They are particularly good, however, turned into curried parsnip soup.


That’s the spirit!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Never heard of 'em.


Them.


----------



## petek (3 Nov 2017)

MrsP's home made Minestrone broth with lardon 'croutons' accompanied by hunks of well-buttered artisanal bread for dipping.
Roll on teatime.


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Them.


Sorry, my Yorkshire upbringing comes out sometimes.

I will endeavour to speak proper English like the rest of you from now on


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Sorry, my Yorkshire upbringing comes out sometimes.
> 
> I will endeavour to speak proper English like the rest of you from now on


Awewhite ven....


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2017)

I am making plans with the aid of a very nice lady at a travel agency


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> I am making plans with the aid of a very nice lady at a travel agency



Any chance you can go away first thing tomorrow? The weather forecast is awful and I wanted to get my imperial ride for November done tomorrow.


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Making plans for Nigel?


We only want what's best for him.


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Any chance you can go away first thing tomorrow? The weather forecast is awful and I wanted to get my imperial ride for November done tomorrow.


It's only rain, wimp.


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2017)

User said:


> At last - you're going to lob those bloody awful trousers into a volcano....


No, finding many more opportunities to wear them.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> I am making plans with the aid of a very nice lady at a travel agency


You can get atlases quite cheap these days, there's no need to make your own.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Nov 2017)

The house across the road is letting off fireworks


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2017)

I had smoked salmon for tea and now feel very, very thirsty.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2017)

I have had a delivery of some rather gorgeous xmas crafty things from the Far East ( which i need to pay for rapido otherwise the artisan will send the boys round, good job i know they all like tummy rubs and cuddles )


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2017)

In other news i have opened a rather nice bottle of red in anticipation of the arrival of @Fab Foodie from one of his European Tours. His flight was delayed so


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Nov 2017)

Only 3 weeks and then we are off to The Outer Hebrides


----------



## Threevok (3 Nov 2017)

Watching Glasgow v Leinster on BBC Alba, while eating pizza

Gaelic and Garlic Friday it is


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Only 3 weeks and then we are off to The Outer Hebrides


...and so the search for a retirement cottage begins....


----------



## hopless500 (3 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have had a delivery of some rather gorgeous xmas crafty things from the Far East ( which i need to pay for rapido otherwise the artisan will send the boys round, good job i know they all like tummy rubs and cuddles )


Scary (ish)





Not so scary




However, this one is particularly terrifying


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Only 3 weeks and then we are off to The Outer Hebrides


One way?


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2017)

*Offers to hold Hill Wimp's coat*


----------



## potsy (3 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> *Offers to hold Hill Wimp's coat*


Try it on, it would go well with your white trousers


----------



## TVC (3 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Try it on, it would go well with your white trousers


I've never suited a donkey jacket. Especially one with the letters N.C.B. written on the back on a flourescent orange background.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2017)

Lovely supper here chez Casa Reynard tonight; spicy pulled pork sausages, roasties (made with beef dripping & garlic oil), roast parsnips, roast garlic and gingered apple sauce. 

Everything either bought on YS or free.


----------



## Threevok (3 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> I've never suited a donkey jacket. Especially one with the letters N.C.B. written on the back on a flourescent orange background.



Nothing wrong with donkey jackets

I've bought Mrs Vok one for Xmas, as she wanted an animal skin coat


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2017)

I have socked my figs; two grey and pink stripes, two plain pink and one pink with white heel, toe and top...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> https://goo.gl/images/ZW2JnE
> 
> No egg. Just beansprouts, veg, a few prawns, bit of chicken and char sue pork, battered and deep fried.


Yes. I don't think there are any eggs in egg roll, just shrimp, cabbage veg, beansprouts, deep fried. I live where the best ones are.


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Nov 2017)

Just back from seeing OMD in Cambridge. They were very good.


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Just back from seeing OMD in Cambridge. They were very good.


On my list to do 

I trust they did the ones they had to.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Nov 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Just back from seeing OMD in Cambridge. They were very good.


Blimey, are they still going? I saw them about 30 years ago in Nottingham (and they were stunningly good)


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2017)

Alert to @hopless500 , we are about 25 minutes in to Mikado at Champaign Illinois, Sinfonia Da Camera, Ian Hobson(in case you wondered where he wound up) and a cast of scores.
https://will.illinois.edu/fm/willplayer/
I couldn't wangle off work, so I couldn't go. 
Probably need to lose or gain a pound or two to fit my formal attire .


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Nov 2017)

They most certainly did. Messages, Souvenir, Electricity, Enola Gay, both Joan of Arcs, Locomotion, all present and correct. No Genetic Engineering, but you can't have everything.
Even the stuff off the new album was good, and I'd never heard it before.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2017)

Morning, it is wet here and the gutter is dripping.


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2017)

Apparently I'm dead, apparently if I wasn't I'd be worth about twelve million.

INTERNATIONAL MONETARY FUND (IMF)
DEPT: WORLD DEBT RECONCILIATION AGENCIES.
ADVISE: YOUR OUTSTANDING PAYMENT

NOTIFICATION




A power of attorney was forwarded to our office this morning by two
gentle men, one of them is an American national and he is MR. DAVID
DEANE by name while the other person is MR. JACK MORGAN by
name a CANADIAN national.



This gentlemen claimed to be your representative, and this power of attorney stated that you are dead, they brought an account to replace your information in other to claim your fund of $12.5 Million Usd which is now lying DORMANT and UNCLAIMED, below is the new account they have submitted:





BANK.-HSBC CANADA
Vancouver, CANADA
ACCOUNT NO. 2984-0008-66




Be further informed that this power of attorney also stated that you suffered and died of throat cancer. You are therefore given 24hrs to confirm the truth in this information, If you are still alive, You are to contact us back immediately, Because we work 24 hrs just to ensure that we monitor all the activities going on in regards to the transfer of beneficiaries inheritance and contract payment.



You are to reply to this office immediately for clarifications on this matter as we shall be available 24 hrs to attend to you and give you the necessary guidelines on how to ensure that your payment is wired to you immediately.


Just also be informed that any further delay from your side could be dangerous, as we would not be held responsible of wrong payment.


Barrister.Charles Thomas

Finance Department Director
International Monetary Funds Agents


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2017)

When we got up this morning our friendly local squirrel was sat on our fence.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2017)

Should I reply to the above notification that you are dead? Please could you respond in either case? Failure to do so will mean you will be excluded from my Christmas card list.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Apparently I'm dead, apparently if I wasn't I'd be worth about twelve million.
> 
> INTERNATIONAL MONETARY FUND (IMF)
> DEPT: WORLD DEBT RECONCILIATION AGENCIES.
> ...


Sad to hear of your untimely demise Dave.


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Sad to hear of your untimely demise Dave.



I was sad to hear it as well


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Should I reply to the above notification that you are dead? Please could you respond in either case? Failure to do so will mean you will be excluded from my Christmas card list.



I might respond and request that they forward me my death certificate


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2017)

I was thinking of another use for the Aldi light camera.
If you were to strap it to your head it might deter rogue traders.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Scary (ish)
> View attachment 381617
> 
> Not so scary
> ...


 im in need of 3 scary cat fixes


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I was sad to hear it as well


You are surprisingly chipper for a corpse.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Nov 2017)

I may have bought 2 more orchids


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Nov 2017)

I received an email from Katie at LIDL, apparently there is a problem with my phone number, they have been trying to call me all week. They don't actually have my phone number so not suprised they can't get through


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Nov 2017)

I've had that too. She's clearly two timing me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Apparently I'm dead, apparently if I wasn't I'd be worth about twelve million.
> 
> INTERNATIONAL MONETARY FUND (IMF)
> DEPT: WORLD DEBT RECONCILIATION AGENCIES.
> ...


The old Nigerian 419, a variation on the Spanish Prisoner scam. Ask @classic33 about that there. His thread section about it is hilarious.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> im in need of 3 scary cat fixes


Never say_ fix_ around a cat.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I might respond and request that they forward me my death certificate


I've got one!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I might respond and request that they forward me my death certificate


Have you noticed a change in behaviour? Do you only go out when it's dark and do you have difficulty shaving?


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Have you noticed a change in behaviour? Do you only go out when it's dark and do you have difficulty shaving?


Early morning walks.


----------



## mybike (4 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> I've never suited a donkey jacket. Especially one with the letters N.C.B. written on the back on a flourescent orange background.



If you can wear white trousers ...


----------



## dave r (4 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Have you noticed a change in behaviour? Do you only go out when it's dark and do you have difficulty shaving?



I am a bearded one, I dont shave, but I have been looking at a few evening events in the run up to Xmas


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I am a bearded one, I dont shave, but I have been looking at a few evening events in the run up to Xmas


The 39 hour day!


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2017)




----------



## petek (4 Nov 2017)

Age 65, these days it tends to be funeral invitations , however , today I received an emailed invitation together with a piccy of the engagement ring-
the size of stone upon which you would not wish to have on the end of your nose as a wart.
Sent from my buddy , similar age as me; to attend his "engagement party".
Appropriately, perhaps; the venue is in Fantasy Island at Ingoldmells.


----------



## TVC (4 Nov 2017)

One for @potsy


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> One for @potsy
> 
> View attachment 381759


Nothing wrong with a bos-eyed dog


----------



## hopless500 (4 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> One for @potsy
> 
> View attachment 381759


Gorgeous dog


----------



## hopless500 (4 Nov 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Hops would like an up-to-date photo of Blu.....can you oblige?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2017)

I know who you are 

Series 2


----------



## StuAff (4 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I know who you are
> 
> Series 2


Well, it's still series 1, the Beeb just split it....but it'll be good to (hopefully) find out whodunnit.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Nov 2017)

Have bought a bowler hat today (there is a reason) and some boots.

Going out plans for the evening called off due to a bout of the lurgy going round, so I'm sat here with a glass of port instead (and wearing a bowler hat ).


----------



## potsy (4 Nov 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Hops would like an up-to-date photo of Blu.....can you oblige?





hopless500 said:


>



I'll save it for when next says something horrible to me


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2017)

Had a quiet morning today. Was  so stayed indoors.

This afternoon I went to the recycling centre to offload a kaput oil radiator and to Screwfix to acquire a new one.

Afterwards I went to see some friends for a brew, a catch up and lots of kitty cuddles - they are cat breeders, so plenty of cats willing to sit on my lap, eat the treats I'd brought and appropriate my handbag.

Now I'm curled up by the fire drinking a hot chocolate and watching MOTD.


----------



## Andy_R (4 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> One for @potsy
> 
> View attachment 381759


That is a fekkin gorgeous doggo!


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2017)

Off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath.

Am off Yellow Stickering tomorrow (or later today if I want to be really pedantic). Have run the fridge right down and it's about time I did a proper grocery shop anyway. Hope I can snaffle some good bargains.

Nunnight one and all.


----------



## summerdays (5 Nov 2017)

Morning.... Dark and quiet here..... very peaceful!


----------



## raleighnut (5 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath.
> 
> Am off Yellow Stickering tomorrow (or later today if I want to be really pedantic). Have run the fridge right down and it's about time I did a proper grocery shop anyway. Hope I can snaffle some good bargains.
> 
> Nunnight one and all.


I had a good YS bargain yesterday, Lamb 'leg steaks' normally a fiver > £1.26 there were 4 packs but I only snaffled 3 of them (no more room in the freezer)

Got 1 pack cut into inch cubes and marinating for a Tagine for dinner.


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Morning.... Dark and quiet here..... very peaceful!


Dark and very wet here, good luck lightning that bonfire tonight


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2017)

Morning. I'm sat in bed reading this whilst drinking my coffee and looking out of the window.
There is a beautiful clear light blue sky with a tinge of pink at the moment.
A Gull has decided to perch on a telegraph pole outside, but apart from that there is nothing moving.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Nov 2017)

Morning to you too.

Its a chilly bright morning here but im up and about, i cant lie in ....


----------



## mybike (5 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Dark and very wet here, good luck lightning that bonfire tonight


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2017)

Beautiful, sunny and mild here with clear blue skies.

A day of housework and crafting calls.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Nov 2017)

At 7am it was lovely now it is


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2017)

here. Bloody cold though. Chooks are out, tea is mashing and the fire is lit


----------



## TVC (5 Nov 2017)

The shower has passed and the blue skies have returned, shortly I will be heading out to lead a bunch of lovely people on a 25 mile ride.

Yes Potsy, it is possible to ride that far in one go.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Beautiful, sunny and mild here with clear blue skies.
> 
> A day of housework and crafting calls.


Housework calls but will be ignored. 1st batch of trees and santas will be finished today


----------



## TVC (5 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Housework calls but will be ignored. 1st batch of trees and santas will be finished today


You need to do elves too. Having been to the garden centre yesterday, and seen a couple of other shops it appears everything is elf this Christmas


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> You need to do elves too. Having been to the garden centre yesterday, and seen a couple of other shops it appears everything is elf this Christmas


Elves are next on the list


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Housework calls but will be ignored. 1st batch of trees and santas will be finished today



I have some ironing to do later.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have some ironing to do later.


My ironing can wait until next year!


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> My ironing can wait until next year!



These are work clothes so unfortunately they need to be done.


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Yes Potsy, it is possible to ride that far in one go.


Did someone tell you that?

Your back will never hold out for 25 miles, 2.5 maybe


----------



## GM (5 Nov 2017)

Over slept this morning , I was hoping to do the Brighton Veteran Car ride. Thinking about it, 60 miles is probably not a good idea when you don't get to bed until 2am and need to get up at 5


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Surely not beer.


Never!


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Nov 2017)

Foggy here, but severe weather probability and golfball sized hail likelihood have been moved farther south, supposedly. I am also the proud owner of a Facet Biotour 2000, and a Raleigh (USA) Technium Citylite.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Nov 2017)

Christmas films are on the telly, too early


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2017)

Booked a couple of hours off so I can go to the local bonfire tonight, did this ages ago and I think the boss has forgot.

Will be funny later when I start packing up my things


----------



## Speicher (5 Nov 2017)

I have just seen a particular someone's photo and I think I have fallen in love, without even meeting them.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have just seen a particular someone's photo and I think I have fallen in love, without even meeting them.


Eh???


----------



## TVC (5 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have just seen a particular someone's photo and I think I have fallen in love, without even meeting them.


Well, do tell....


----------



## petek (5 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have just seen a particular someone's photo and I think I have fallen in love, without even meeting them.


(((((Blush)))))


----------



## Speicher (5 Nov 2017)

Her current name is Kitts and she is two years old. I was going to avoid another black and white cat, but that physog .

There is another cat that would like to choose me, but she is very shy, and is taking time to settle in after being moved from Birmingham. I will visit them both later this week.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> View attachment 381876
> 
> 
> Her current name is Kitts and she is two years old. I was going to avoid another black and white cat, but that physog .
> ...


----------



## Speicher (5 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Eh???


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Her current name is Kitts and she is two years old. I was going to avoid another black and white cat, but that physog .


She's a Kitler!!


----------



## alicat (5 Nov 2017)

Whoops, my sherry went down a bit quick.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Nov 2017)

alicat said:


> Whoops, my sherry went down a bit quick.


As long as you didn't spill it down your white trousers/jeans.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I did wonder if she invaded Poland at weekends...


I had a black and white cat with a 'Moustache' but luckily she also had a black patch on her chin...................I named her "Frankie"


----------



## Threevok (5 Nov 2017)

Reginald Molehusband has really let himself go

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-41875353

Police are searching for a driver who abandoned their car in a rather unusual fashion


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I did wonder if she invaded Poland at weekends...



Many moons ago my parents took in 2 rescue cats, mother and daughter. The daughter was given the name of Tasha because she had a black moutache on her white face, she was about 5 years old when they took her in so a bit old to change her name. Cute thing, average sized head tiny tiny ears enormous green eyes, way too big for her face so she had an odd look.


----------



## TVC (5 Nov 2017)

We appear to be well into day three of bonfire night.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> View attachment 381876
> 
> 
> Her current name is Kitts and she is two years old. I was going to avoid another black and white cat, but that physog .
> ...


Beautiful wee girl


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> We appear to be well into day three of bonfire night.


It is rather noisy here tonight.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It is rather noisy here tonight.


Without me?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> Reginal Molehusband has really let himself go
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-41875353
> 
> Police are searching for a driver who abandoned their car in a rather unusual fashion


Not that unusual. Found a Porsce, with all four wheels pointing skyward, going to work one morning.

Wonder if the hurt themselves getting out?


----------



## TVC (5 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> It is rather noisy here tonight.


Well step away from the drum kit


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2017)

It sounds like a war zone here at the moment, unfortunately my Good Lady is a little under the weather so our visit to a local firework display has been cancelled.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> It sounds like a war zone here at the moment, unfortunately my Good Lady is a little under the weather so our visit to a local firework display has been cancelled.


Any news on the money?


----------



## potsy (5 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> We appear to be well into day three of bonfire night.


Just back from the local display, very good.

It's a bit nippy now, the 2 mile walk warmed me up at least, my knees are not so happy.


----------



## alicat (5 Nov 2017)

Got out on my bike for the first time since an off eight weeks ago. I enjoyed being out and was no more nervous around traffic than previously.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Any news on the money?



Money situation normal, I haven't got any.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Money situation normal, I haven't got any.


Not got a copy of your death certificate, as required for the Power of Attourney?


----------



## Katherine (5 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have some ironing to do later.


So do I. 



Lullabelle said:


> These are work clothes so unfortunately they need to be done.


I have some work clothes to iron too. I'm sure I can find something to wear tomorrow. 

However the afternoon was spent cleaning and polishing my bike after a wonderful ride out to Jodrell Bank on 'proper filthy' Cheshire lanes. (Report in Your ride Today.)


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not got a copy of your death certificate, as required for the Power of Attourney?



Not yet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2017)

I went past the street that @ianrauk works in this evening and it was shut to traffic. He may have photos to follow....


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2017)

1st batch done 












Tomorrow I am mostly having a lie-in, making cake and playing with my sewing machine


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I had a good YS bargain yesterday, Lamb 'leg steaks' normally a fiver > £1.26 there were 4 packs but I only snaffled 3 of them (no more room in the freezer)
> 
> Got 1 pack cut into inch cubes and marinating for a Tagine for dinner.



Ooooo, that's a good one. The tagine sounds lush. 

Know exactly what you mean about lack of freezer space. Though I did manage to shoehorn all that gammon in mine somehow. 

Had some good pickings today. Amongst other items were three trays of organic pork chops at 55p a tray (my neighbour had those), several packs of ripen in the fruit bowl avocadoes for 19p a pack, a turkey breast fillet for 36p (the girls will have that), a large wedge of parmesan for £1.65 and a kilo of sicilian olives for £2.20. Umm, and 8 of each bakewell and custard tarts.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2017)

I have lost a Santa


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> 1st batch done
> View attachment 381995
> View attachment 381996
> 
> ...



Those are lovely @hopless500 

You don't make christmas crib ones by any chance?

My mum collects them - she must have around 350 different ones by now - and it's always a challenge to find ones she hasn't got...


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ooooo, that's a good one. The tagine sounds lush.
> 
> Know exactly what you mean about lack of freezer space. Though I did manage to shoehorn all that gammon in mine somehow.
> 
> Had some good pickings today. Amongst other items were three trays of organic pork chops at 55p a tray (my neighbour had those), several packs of ripen in the fruit bowl avocadoes for 19p a pack, a turkey breast fillet for 36p (the girls will have that), a large wedge of parmesan for £1.65 and a kilo of sicilian olives for £2.20. Umm, and 8 of each bakewell and custard tarts.


I bought some reduced ripen at home avocadoes 2 weeks ago. They're still rock hard


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Those are lovely @hopless500
> 
> You don't make christmas crib ones by any chance?
> 
> My mum collects them - she must have around 350 different ones by now - and it's always a challenge to find ones she hasn't got...


I don't but I could


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I bought some reduced ripen at home avocadoes 2 weeks ago. They're still rock hard



Yikes!!! 

Fridge or fruit bowl? I know they'll keep up to a month in the veg compartment in the fridge without getting overripe...


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Yikes!!!
> 
> Fridge or fruit bowl? I know they'll keep up to a month in the veg compartment in the fridge without getting overripe...


They started off in the fridge thinking they were about to go over. They've been out for a week and a half now with no change!


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I don't but I could



Oh, neat. How much would you charge for such?


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> They started off in the fridge thinking they were about to go over. They've been out for a week and a half now with no change!



Sell to the military for ammunition then...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> 1st batch done
> View attachment 381995
> View attachment 381996
> 
> ...


You've just given me santaclaustrobia!


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oh, neat. How much would you charge for such?


It would depend on no. of figures and size. I'll message you


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> It would depend on no. of figures and size. I'll message you



Cheers hun xxx Muchly appreciated


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Sell to the military for ammunition then...


That is a very very good idea. They'd flatten anything they were launched at


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You've just given me santaclaustrobia!


Sorry


----------



## hopless500 (5 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Cheers hun xxx Muchly appreciated


There was a cat in the crib scene wasn't there?


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> There was a cat in the crib scene wasn't there?


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> That is a very very good idea. They'd flatten anything they were launched at



Had some plums like that the other week. Think they'd have been suitable for use in a grenade launcher.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> View attachment 381876
> 
> 
> Her current name is Kitts and she is two years old. I was going to avoid another black and white cat, but that physog .
> ...


How did Groucho the buscat get to Great Britain?


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Nov 2017)

I was in a church meeting and asked if anyone was doing bonfires tonight. Tableful of Anglo-Americans and Scots-Americans. A collection of blank looks. Guy Fawkes? More blank looks. The priest chimes in-Gunpowder plot? Nah, never heard of it. Last honest man to enter Parliament? .....
We then spent like 5 minutes explaining all of this to them. I think we have our work cut out for us. We may have to do some work on cultural heritage and identity. We may have @Pottsy skype in and explain kebabs.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Nov 2017)

I'm awake


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I was in a church meeting and asked if anyone was doing bonfires tonight. Tableful of Anglo-Americans and Scots-Americans. A collection of blank looks. Guy Fawkes? More blank looks. The priest chimes in-Gunpowder plot? Nah, never heard of it. Last honest man to enter Parliament? .....
> We then spent like 5 minutes explaining all of this to them. I think we have our work cut out for us. We may have to do some work on cultural heritage and identity. We may have @Pottsy skype in and explain kebabs.


Wrong Pottsy, it's @potsy who's the kebab expert.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ooooo, that's a good one. The tagine sounds lush.
> 
> Know exactly what you mean about lack of freezer space. Though I did manage to shoehorn all that gammon in mine somehow.
> 
> Had some good pickings today. Amongst other items were three trays of organic pork chops at 55p a tray (my neighbour had those), several packs of ripen in the fruit bowl avocadoes for 19p a pack, a turkey breast fillet for 36p (the girls will have that), a large wedge of parmesan for £1.65 and a kilo of sicilian olives for £2.20. Umm, and 8 of each bakewell and custard tarts.


The Tagine was fantastic, the meat just melts when cooked in one,


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2017)

Oooh! It's fosty froggy this morning.


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2017)

First woolly hat day, winter has arrived


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2017)

Went to my friend's house warming party yesterday... by the time I came home in the evening the only thing I was fit for was sleeping


----------



## Katherine (6 Nov 2017)

I've been rummaging in the cupboard for scarf and gloves . I'll be outside with the Nursery children in the school garden.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2017)

Gwen is busy telling off some starlings that have dared to perch on some wires outside.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2017)

Its a lovely morning here, cold clear bright sunny and a tad cold, ideal for a bike ride, but my Good Lady is a little unwell so I'm grounded for now.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2017)

The sun is shining brightly warming the cats sat in the widow. It is inviting me to take a bike out for a ride, but I know that it would end up in an ,Oops crashy bang hurt moment.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2017)

House near our doctors this morning, they've got a rope thats tied to the gate post that runs up over the roof and is obviously tied to something at the back of the house.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The sun is shining brightly warming the cats sat in the widow. It is inviting me to take a bike out for a ride, but I know that it would end up in an ,Oops crashy bang hurt moment.



Its a lovely morning for a bike ride, I'm looking out at the sun and I'm not happy because I cant go ride, if the misses was better I'd be out already.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Nov 2017)

I love frosty mornings..beautiful day , first windscreen scrape of winter


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> I've been rummaging in the cupboard for scarf and gloves . I'll be outside with the Nursery children in the school garden.


Hat and body warmer this morning, it's a long walk from car park to factory


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> House near our doctors this morning, they've got a rope thats tied to the gate post that runs up over the roof and is obviously tied to something at the back of the house.


Ah! That will be Chris. Bonningtons house.


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Hat and body warmer this morning, it's a long walk from car park to factory


Ok car park to canteen


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I went past the street that @ianrauk works in this evening and it was shut to traffic. He may have photos to follow....




All the companies here are having battles with the developer. They keep trying to stop us all from using the road, having deliveries or pick ups etc So they illegally block the road at times.


----------



## TVC (6 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Ok car park to canteen


Do you all have to leave your bikes in the car park? that's not right


----------



## Speicher (6 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> She's a Kitler!!




Watch it! She might be taller than you!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Nov 2017)

I have contact lenses to try out. It's been a few years since I last had any and I'm enjoying the novelty.


----------



## postman (6 Nov 2017)

I am going to claim today's prize for the most mundane news.I am going out to collect my hearing aid batteries.

Anyone got anything less exciting to tell us.


----------



## postman (6 Nov 2017)

I bow to your pain.At least i can take my batteries out,when i have had enough earache.


----------



## potsy (6 Nov 2017)

postman said:


> Anyone got anything less exciting to tell us


Have you never read any of @User's posts?


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Give me strength.... it's mandatory training day. I've done Fire Safety and I am part way through Health & Safety. Then it's:
> 
> Infection Control
> Safeguarding Adutls
> ...


Hmm... can't decide if that is good or bad... get it all over in one day, AND makes it easier to remember the renewal date.....but at the end of the day my brain would be muddled!!(how do you fit them all into one day anyway....? - how long is each course?)


----------



## Katherine (6 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> House near our doctors this morning, they've got a rope thats tied to the gate post that runs up over the roof and is obviously tied to something at the back of the house.



Are they setting up some giant Christmas inflatable decorations and illuminations?


----------



## summerdays (6 Nov 2017)

I'm having yellow soup from the freezer for lunch (note it does say soup not snow ). I'm assuming butternut or lentil or carrot and something (don't think it's orange enough for that one).


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Nov 2017)

@Salty seadog 

Sorry matey.... Spanish anchovies on fresh pureed tomato and a seaweed cracker. 20 euros of salty heaven!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Have you never read any of @User's posts?


To be fair this is the Mundane news thread....


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> View attachment 381876
> 
> 
> Her current name is Kitts and she is two years old. I was going to avoid another black and white cat, but that physog .
> ...



Awh, she's a doll  And she has a mousetache 

What about the little shy girl? What does she look like?


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Salty seadog
> 
> Sorry matey.... Spanish anchovies on fresh pureed tomato and a seaweed cracker. 20 euros of salty heaven!
> 
> View attachment 382038


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2017)

Got duck legs simmering away in the crock pot together with candied ginger, star anise, apple, onion and prunes.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Nov 2017)

User said:


> With a nice glass of chilled dry sherry....


Sorry Reg, couple glasses of Red....


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Salty seadog
> 
> Sorry matey.... Spanish anchovies on fresh pureed tomato and a seaweed cracker. 20 euros of salty heaven!
> 
> View attachment 382038



me wanty.....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Nov 2017)

The handle has fallen off my dishwasher


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Could be good... which red?


.Dunno! Didn't pay attention :-/


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2017)

I've had a very mundane day, apart from taking my Good Lady down the doctors and a trip to B & Q for a radiator I've been home all day, and at home the only thing I've done is change the bed, and I've talked to our neighbour when she paid us a visit.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> me wanty.....


Fight you for it


----------



## Speicher (6 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Awh, she's a doll  And she has a mousetache
> 
> What about the little shy girl? What does she look like?



Described as black, but no photo on their website.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2017)

Well I don't think we could have had a more successful afternoon if we tried. My doctor's letter we went to collect hadn't been typed, the History Centre that we went to is closed on Mondays. We then went to Q and B'S , my wife wanted some gravel for potting, no such luck.
In the end we went to the Whitehall Gordon Centre and had a cup of tea and a piece of cake.


----------



## petek (6 Nov 2017)

Today I have been mostly cleaning all our carpets and rugs. Started at 10 and just finished now at 5pm.
Eight refills of the machine tank and had to use the small upholstery tool on the dog rugs.
Rugs first then out to dry in the garden and all dry now.
Probs be a bit stiff in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Fight you for it



No need to. I have a jar of summat similar in the fridge. 

Only thing here, is you'd get it with tea and homemade bread and butter rather than wine and those poncey cracker things.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Described as black, but no photo on their website.



Awh, I love black cats


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2017)

Spent the afternoon hauling firewood with a wheelbarrow.

Just sitting down to a  and a couple of bix.


----------



## TVC (6 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Salty seadog
> 
> Sorry matey.... Spanish anchovies on fresh pureed tomato and a seaweed cracker. 20 euros of salty heaven!
> 
> View attachment 382038


Whimper, whimper, whimper.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Awh, I love black cats


Same here, I've got 2


----------



## TVC (6 Nov 2017)

Not mundane, we have had the OK to take three weeks leave to go on our holiday next year.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Same here, I've got 2



The very much missed Toby... My grumpy black boy with 'tude.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> The very much missed Toby... My grumpy black boy with 'tude.
> 
> View attachment 382079


Gor he looks a tough nut.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Gor he looks a tough nut.



He could be a right wuss sometimes too, bless him, but he used to put the fear of god into all the neighbourhood dogs...  And before CP head office put a stop to these sorts of things, Toby used to be our meet-and-greet cat at fundraising events.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Fight you for it



You're on....

I reckon I could take you with one hand tied.......




















In fact I reckon I'd stand a chance even if your hand wasn't tied.....


----------



## hopless500 (6 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> You're on....
> 
> I reckon I could take you with one hand tied.......
> 
> ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Nov 2017)

@Salty seadog 
Sorry matey.... couldn’t resist!






@User a local white from Castilla region....


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Salty seadog
> Sorry matey.... couldn’t resist!
> 
> View attachment 382102
> ...



Interesting, what is the black stuff? Truffle or coffee grounds?

In fact , whats all of it?


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Salty seadog
> Sorry matey.... couldn’t resist!
> 
> View attachment 382102
> ...


Shame you've dropped it on the floor, at least it looks 'tiled'.


----------



## TVC (6 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Salty seadog
> Sorry matey.... couldn’t resist!
> 
> View attachment 382102
> ...


Stop it. My local deli is closed.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Stop it. My local deli is closed.


They sell Pasties at the 24hr garage.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Interesting, what is the black stuff? Truffle or coffee grounds?
> 
> In fact , whats all of it?


Good question! 
No idea what the black bits were, but it was all loverly Eur 3.50 per piece!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Nov 2017)

Warning, may contain Aubs....


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> They sell Pasties at the 24hr garage.


I have to make my own, or travel to the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


----------



## TVC (6 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have to make my own, or travel to the Upper Peninsula of Michigan.


Believe me, you wouldn't travel to the end of your street for the pasties they sell in 24hr petrol stations.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Warning, may contain Aubs....
> 
> View attachment 382118



Love 'em.

No pics but our crew chef knocked out one of the best Chinese nights I've had in ages. Crispy shredded chili beef.....actually crispy, not easy. Chicken satay with a real kick, chicken with sea salt and chili, lovely sticky ribs, savory noodles and two types of rice.


----------



## DCLane (6 Nov 2017)

My eldest, who has Asperger's, realised last night he'd made two course errors on his UCAS form which was submitted yesterday - applying for Master's not UG courses. The code was a tiny bit different in both cases. The other three choices were at least UG courses and correct!

On the phone this afternoon the Admissions Officer for one of the two remembered processing the application, checked and was able to sort the offer there and then! One of the other universities did so as well for a UG course.

He's now sitting on two Unconditional (if firm choice) offers despite not having finished his A-levels yet and is very, very relieved.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Love 'em.
> 
> No pics but our crew chef knocked out one of the best Chinese nights I've had in ages. Crispy shredded chili beef.....actually crispy, not easy. Chicken satay with a real kick, chicken with sea salt and chili, lovely sticky ribs, savory noodles and two types of right.


Just to clear up any confusion in my highly confusable mind, did you mean ''two types of rice?''


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2017)

Oh man, that duck was lush... Had it with creamy mash and buttered cabbage plus, of course the spiced and fruity gravy. Had fresh pineapple for afters. The world is truly a good place right now.


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2017)

cuddles for sox and rusty..


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2017)

roadrash said:


> cuddles for sox and rusty..



  

Ginja ninjas!!!


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just to clear up any confusion in my highly confusable mind, did you mean ''two types of rice?''



Indeed, duly edited...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2017)

Is it just me or has the world completely lost its marbles these last few months? Everything has started to look bizarrely wrong for a while and it's not getting any less wrong.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2017)

Schrodie is a tired cat. He's been asleep on the setee all evening.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is it just me or has the world completely lost its marbles these last few months? Everything has started to look bizarrely wrong for a while and it's not getting any less wrong.



Mmmm yeah. If it's not one thing going pear-shaped, then it's another...


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2017)

My dogs are both very sleepy as they were at Doggie Daycare (a.k.a Canine Convention) all day. Nothing like it for wearing them out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Believe me, you wouldn't travel to the end of your street for the pasties they sell in 24hr petrol stations.


Mrs. GA makes some of the finest pasties in my part of the world. I guess it's a joint effort, I have to find (or grow) and cut the rutabaga, potatoes, and onion.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2017)

I now have a hankering for a Cornish pasty. Though since at this time of night it would involve a 10 mile round trip, I think I'll just have a  and toddle of to bed.

Have to agree @Gravity Aided - homemade ones are just the bee's knees.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Nov 2017)

Striking a small blow against the modish miserablism that seems to have infected the citizens, I ordered two aerosol cans of air duster with old-style flammable propellant. My God, it felt good.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2017)

I've been 'groomed' out of bed by Kizzy. Every so often she gets all broody/loving and decides any bit of me not under the quilt is fair game to be licked/nuzzled and chomped on whilst chirpurring loudly. mind you I could do with a cuppa.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is it just me or has the world completely lost its marbles these last few months? Everything has started to look bizarrely wrong for a while and it's not getting any less wrong.


You’re not alone, believe me....


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Striking a small blow against the modish miserablism that seems to have infected the citizens, I ordered two aerosol cans of air duster with old-style flammable propellant. My God, it felt good.


You’re probably now on the terrorist watch list....


----------



## slowmotion (7 Nov 2017)

If they come near, I'll blow them away.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Schrodie is a tired cat. He's been asleep on the setee all evening.



Doesn't that just confirm he's a cat?


----------



## summerdays (7 Nov 2017)

Second night in a row that I've been in bed before 10pm after falling asleep on the sofa.... this time no alcohol was involved either. And then I slep right through!! Still feel tired though!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2017)

Morning , it looks wet and dark grey outside.
Apparently Gwen didn't want to watch BBC1 as she walked across me to get to the window in a desperate need to see what is going on outside. She changed it to BBC2.
She informed me that it was wet outside as she left damp footprints on me.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Second night in a row that I've been in bed before 10pm after falling asleep on the sofa.... this time no alcohol was involved either. And then I slep right through!! Still feel tired though!


I had an early night on Sunday as I couldn't keep my eyes open only to wake up in the early hours and not able to get back to sleep.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is it just me or has the world completely lost its marbles these last few months? Everything has started to look bizarrely wrong for a while and it's not getting any less wrong.



I thought the world had lost its marbles a considerable time ago.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I thought the world had lost its marbles a considerable time ago.


Certainly Greece had....


----------



## Katherine (7 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm having yellow soup from the freezer for lunch (note it does say soup not snow ). I'm assuming butternut or lentil or carrot and something (don't think it's orange enough for that one).



Were you correct? 



dave r said:


> I've had a very mundane day, apart from taking my Good Lady down the doctors and a trip to B & Q for a radiator I've been home all day, and at home the only thing I've done is change the bed, and I've talked to our neighbour when she paid us a visit.



... And (importantly) looked after your Good Lady!


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> Were you correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ... And (importantly) looked after your Good Lady!



We always look after each other, same as we always look after family members.


----------



## summerdays (7 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I had an early night on Sunday as I couldn't keep my eyes open only to wake up in the early hours and not able to get back to sleep.


Well that's fairly normal for me but I have one of those watches that track your sleep.... to varying degrees and it reckons I got a full 8 hours sleep last night  very unusual for me


----------



## summerdays (7 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> Were you correct?


I think it was a spicy butternut soup.... it wasn't the strongest in flavour as I had to dilute it down a little with some cream to make it last for two people rather than one large portion.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Are you allowed to consult a friend?


You still have 3 lifelines left.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You’re not alone, believe me....


Top drawer, at the back under the trousers.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Certainly Greece had....



Some people think that was theft.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Well that's fairly normal for me but I have one of those watches that track your sleep.... to varying degrees and it reckons I got a full 8 hours sleep last night  very unusual for me


What sort of sleep though?


----------



## summerdays (7 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> What sort of sleep though?


According to my watch thing, half deep, half light....


----------



## summerdays (7 Nov 2017)

User said:


> My watch recorded the time I spent watching Blade Runner 2049 as sleep, some of it deep.


Would comatose be a better description? 

Mine often gets my time awake wrong if I'm lying very quietly either trying to fall asleep or just not wake up anyone else.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2017)

Waiting for my free cheesy vegetable bake to cook.

Picked up two packs of stuffed mushrooms at 20p each on YS Sunday, saw that they had a 3 for 2 offer. The veg bake was on the same offer, so snaffled it as well. Got the 25p back for the bake when it went through the till. 

Having my main meal at lunchtime today as I'll be busy later on.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

Just nipped-out for a spot of lunch.....












Confit of suckling pig with Apricot puree....
Washed down with a bottle of the local Tempranillo :-)


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Git!



I agree, its cold, dark and very wet here, then he puts up a picture like that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I agree, its cold, dark and very wet here, then he puts up a picture like that.


Just to remind you :-)


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just to remind you :-)
> 
> View attachment 382168


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I was doing my best to enjoy it, and watched the whole thing intently.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2017)




----------



## GM (7 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just nipped-out for a spot of lunch.....
> 
> View attachment 382161
> View attachment 382162
> ...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I hope you're flying back on RyanAir and get the seat by the smellyoilet, that they didn't bother emptying during the turnaround...




Harsh... but fair...


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just nipped-out for a spot of lunch.....
> 
> View attachment 382161
> View attachment 382162
> ...


That looks a bit like a Lardy cake with gravy.


----------



## GM (7 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> According to my watch thing, half deep, half light....
> 
> View attachment 382157




I think if Mrs GM had that watch thing, she would make it go off the scale


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> That looks a bit like a Lardy cake with gravy.


And what's wrong with that?


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

I seem to be suffering from an acute attack of bromodosis....


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I seem to be suffering from an acute attack of bromodosis....


Still ??????


----------



## summerdays (7 Nov 2017)

GM said:


> I think if Mrs GM had that watch thing, she would make it go off the scale


What in being able to sleep.... that's my best night's sleep since I got the thing in July.... I've noticed it improving, but don't know why.... could be the darker mornings. If it goes the opposite way come spring time I'll invest in some blackout curtains.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

User said:


> It's @Hill Wimp I feel sorry for...



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9FBQ1O5F8k


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Still ??????


Yep....


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Nov 2017)

My sleep is currently appalling.Insomnia is ruling my world and making my chronic fatigue almost unbearable. I have got a fit bit which I used when I was off sick but I really don't need it to tell me I'm wide awake from about 1am.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yep....


Leave those smelly shoes on the plane please.


----------



## DCLane (7 Nov 2017)

I'm at Chapel Allerton hospital for a post-operative check-up. Some good news hopefully but I know there's some bad news as well coming ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Leave those smelly shoes on the plane please.


*Tips to Help Get Rid of Smelly Feet*

Try soaking your feet in mouthwash.
Try putting medicated insoles in your shoes.
Drink a lot of water. It is a better way to fight body odor.
Wear open toe sandals in summer and go barefoot at home in the evenings.
Wear leather or canvas shoes, as they let your feet breathe, unlike plastic ones.
Fill a bowl with warm water and oatmeal, squeeze oats till water is milky then soak for 10 minutes and pat dry.
Mix two tablespoons of Epsom salts in two quarts of warm to clean and freshen up the feet, this solution will also help keep feet dry.
It is best not to wear the same pair of shoes two days in a row - they need time to dry out. Remove the innersoles from to help with the drying.
Dab between your toes with cotton wool dipped in surgical spirit after a shower or bath. Surgical spirit helps dry out the skin between the toes.
Take some turnip juice or radish juice and try rubbing your feet with it. Being natural deodorants, these juices are excellent mediums of fighting body odor.
Sprinkle talcum powder all over the feet or dust with baking soda to help reduce heavy sweating. Alternatively soak your feet in 1 part vinegar and 2 parts water.
Taking a bath with some ginger for a long time helps one to sweat and rid body of toxins buy some ginger root-mash it up and use the juice and rub it on your feet.
Use a spray deodorant or antiperspirant on your feet. A normal underarm deodorant or antiperspirant works just as well as specialist feet products - and costs less!
Some sports socks have ventilation panels to keep feet dry, and antibacterial socks are impregnated with chemicals to discourage odor producing bacteria that feed on sweat.
Try soaking your feet in strong black tea for half an hour daily for 7 days. The tannic acid in the tea destroys bacteria and closes the pores keeping the feet dry for longer periods.
Try placing dryer sheets in each shoe. It helps covers the smell, however this is not an ideal solution as you are looking to rid your problem of smelly feet and not disguise them.
Some foot smell is caused by the same bacteria that cause acne so consider using 10% benzoyl peroxide. Likewise, use some acne soap on your feet. It is a special soap that is anti bacteria and helps to fight with body toxins.
If the above tips don't help with your foot odor problem, see your family physician or a podiatrist, who may prescribe a solution of aluminum chloride hexahydrate.
Alternatively:


----------



## Lavender Rose (7 Nov 2017)

Why is it that Dr Pepper tastes better from a can?!!


----------



## Lavender Rose (7 Nov 2017)

Plus, I have taken it upon myself to extensively research Titanic conspiracy theories and try convert my colleagues - I feel like a vegan Jehovah's witness...


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

DCLane said:


> I'm at Chapel Allerton hospital for a post-operative check-up. Some good news hopefully but I know there's some bad news as well coming ...


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just to remind you :-)
> 
> View attachment 382168


Double git


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9FBQ1O5F8k



You could have posted the live version,


View: https://youtu.be/FF_zaRIPFpw


----------



## mybike (7 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Could be good... which red?



http://www.winesdirect.com/products/il_venti_rosso.aspx


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Nah - Fabbers is on expenses. He'll go for the most expensive he can get away with....


Nope, the cheapest! 17 Eur :-)


----------



## Threevok (7 Nov 2017)

Just finished a 7 hour software seminar zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## petek (7 Nov 2017)

All the outside windows cleaned this afternoon.
Lots and lots of windows.
Just putting me bucket away and it comes down stair-rods.
Result.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Nov 2017)

Holiday Inn have abolished teaspoons in the rooms as a costsaving measure. A little part of me just died.


----------



## Lavender Rose (7 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Because the metallic taste is nicer than the drink?


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Holiday Inn have abolished teaspoons in the rooms as a costsaving measure. A little part of me just died.


Serves you right for using Holiday Inns.


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2017)

DCLane said:


> I'm at Chapel Allerton hospital for a post-operative check-up. Some good news hopefully but I know there's some bad news as well coming ...


Hope the bad news is as small as possible.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Serves you right for using Holiday Inns.



No shortbread biscuit either. I'm bereft.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> No shortbread biscuit either. I'm bereft.


I hope they still have beds?


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> No shortbread biscuit either. I'm bereft.


Do they still do the unidentified stains on the carpet?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Do they still do the unidentified stains on the carpet?





... ... ... now you come to mention it ... ... ...


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Do they still do the unidentified stains on the carpet?


Does that include human shaped chalk marks on the floor?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Does that include human shaped chalk marks on the floor?


A cheap motel the wife and I stayed in near Philadelphia had a bloody handprint on the wall


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> A cheap motel the wife and I stayed in near Philadelphia had a bloody handprint on the wall


I think they all do. Don't stay in a cheap motel 
.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think they all do. Don't stay in a cheap motel
> .


It was half the fun. One in Pennsylvania we were woken up at 3am by the couple arguing next door - more specifically the line "OK Phil, I'll do it, I'll do it. Just put the gun down".


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think they all do. Don't stay in a cheap motel
> .


We stayed in a cheap motel in San Bernadino and watched Alien whilst drinking cheap strong beer. The place was just like the movies


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

User said:


> A marathon piece of work finished. I've been at my desk for 12 hours today.


Those Ikea instructions are rubbish aren’t they....


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

Went for a 4.2 mile walk around the gorge this evening....













Plus one with an Egret just for @potsy


----------



## potsy (7 Nov 2017)

User said:


> A marathon piece of work finished. I've been asleep at my desk for 12 hours today.





Just home after another gruelling week.

They ended it with one of the quarterly update meetings, an hour of waffle is just what you need after four long twelve hour days


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2017)

I thought I would just look up local cycle jumbles. The closest to me is in April 2013.


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Went for a 4.2 mile walk around the gorge this evening....
> 
> View attachment 382206
> View attachment 382207
> ...


I thought we told you to pack it in.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I thought I would just look up local cycle jumbles. The closest to me is in April 2013.


You'll be going!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2017)

My family, one generation above and two below, have completely exhaustified me today. So I get home and the neighbours are arguing and the can of beer I just opened was only 2/3rds full. I've had better days.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> You'll be going!


Yes. I'd better get down there quick before they pack everything away!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Went for a 4.2 mile walk around the gorge this evening....
> 
> View attachment 382206
> View attachment 382207
> ...


Doesn't look much like Cheddar to me!


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My family, one generation above and two below, have completely exhaustified me today. So I get home and the neighbours are arguing and the can of beer I just opened was only 2/3rds full. I've had better days.


Take it back, incomplete contents.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Take it back, incomplete contents.


No receipt (in the recycling probably), the hassle of taking a now empty can back to the supermarket, and an overwhelming dose of CBA make this an unlikely course of action.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Went for a 4.2 mile walk around the gorge this evening....
> 
> View attachment 382206
> View attachment 382207
> ...


Where's that damned block button gone


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My family, one generation above and two below, have completely exhaustified me today. So I get home and the neighbours are arguing and the can of beer I just opened was only 2/3rds full. I've had better days.


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2017)

Masterchef the Professionals is back. This makes me happy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> I thought we told you to pack it in.


I’m doing my best to pack in as much as possible for you....


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Doesn't look much like Cheddar to me!


My feet smell like Cheddar afterwards thobut...


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’m doing my best to pack in as much as possible for you....


I can get over your travelogues, but I wouldn't want to have to justify such pleasure in my job to someone stuck in a dark, cold, wet seaside town with a cat and a pot noodle


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> I can get over your travelogues, but I wouldn't want to have to justify such pleasure in my job to someone stuck in a dark, cold, wet seaside town with a cat and a pot noodle


Let me tell you that I make sure she’s well catered for when I’m away, Bombay Bad Boy is more than just a Pot Noodle....


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I think @Hill Wimp can do better than a Pot Noodle when he’s away...


You mean Findus crispy pancakes?


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> You mean Findus crispy pancakes?



Are they still available?


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2017)

I'm sat in front of the gas fire with CC on my tablet and smooth jazz playing in the back ground. My Good Lady has retired to bed, she's much improved but still not right, hospital appointment in a couple of weeks and then hopefully we'll got to the bottom of it.


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Are they still available?


Don't pretend you've never shopped in Iceland .

Actually, the last place I saw them was in a supermarket in Iceland this summer.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Are they still available?


Unfortunately yes. Even more unfortunately I had the urge to try them a couple of months ago.
They were vile


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Unfortunately yes. Even more unfortunately I had the urge to try them a couple of months ago.
> They were vile


I occasionally get a fancying for one of these, you can keep your Bombay Bad Boy, this is the real deal.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Don't pretend you've never shopped in Iceland .
> 
> Actually, the last place I saw them was in a supermarket in Iceland this summer.



I'm rarely seen in Iceland, and if I am it's usually waiting by the checkout whilst my Good Ladies goes round the store.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Unfortunately yes. Even more unfortunately I had the urge to try them a couple of months ago.
> They were vile



They weren't brilliant first time round.


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> They weren't brilliant first time round.


We were all simpler in those days.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> We were all simpler in those days.



Indeed things were simpler then, I sometimes think it would be nice to go back, then I think no, I'm comfortable in my own skin these days and I wasn't in those days, I don't want to go through that angst again.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Nov 2017)

My dishwasher door has been fixed.


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> My dishwasher door has been fixed.


Your avatar is still on the blink though.


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Indeed things were simpler then, I sometimes think it would be nice to go back, then I think no, I'm comfortable in my own skin these days and I wasn't in those days, I don't want to go through that angst again.


I too am very content with where I am now. I remember in my youth going into a supermarket where they had both types of pasta, spaghetti and spirals. Very posh.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Nov 2017)

I have listened to an long playing gramophone record in my own home for the first time in 17 years.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Nov 2017)

I am on the dullest conference call in history listening to some techies mess up a OAT test on a "big data" server cluster. I have no idea why I'm listening in.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2017)

Thank goodness the lunchtime vegetable bake was free. It was singularly tasteless.

I think Tesco's product development department were having a bad day when they came up with this particular item.


----------



## TVC (7 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Thank goodness the lunchtime vegetable bake was free. It was singularly tasteless.
> 
> I think Tesco's product development department were having a bad day when they came up with this particular item.


Those food technologists are all a dodgy bunch.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2017)

Total madness in Tesco tonight...  Eleven regulars other than myself, the most I've seen on a weeknight. Big Hair's antics have been rubbing people up the wrong way of late judging by the tone of the conversations - in the end, I teamed up with Mr & Mrs Bowls Club and two of the Chinese Ladies to try and get the better of her.

I didn't even bother biting for the chilled stuff, just too many people - left the bun fight for others.  Wasn't much I really wanted anyway, judging by what others had in their trolleys, though that chocolate cheesecake would have been nice... 

Did get the bits I went for that I didn't get on Sunday, namely breakfast items (teacakes, chocolate croissants, fruit loaf) plus "keeping" fruit & veg i.e. carrots, beetroot, green beans, broccoli, mushrooms, tomatoes, strawberries, physalis and mangoes. Also bought some full price bananas and tangerines.

Today's bonus buy was a job lot of Whiskas Temptations cat treats on clearance.  They've still got nearly a year to run on the date.

Also went to the Co-op earlier in the day and picked up a dozen petits filous, two tubs of quark, three balls of mozzarella, tomatoes and an aubergine.

Between what I picked up today and what I picked up on Sunday, that's groceries sorted for a fortnight.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Those food technologists are all a dodgy bunch.



Quite. Not the first time I've had stuff that's been woefully underseasoned...


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2017)

I just had an underwhelming pizza from a large national chain for dinner. Now I recall why I make my own.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I just had an underwhelming pizza from a large national chain for dinner. Now I recall why I make my own.



A lot of prepared food is rather "meh". Don't mind biting on YS, but the vast majority I certainly wouldn't pay the full whack for. Would much rather have the raw ingredients and cook from scratch.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Nov 2017)

The grasshopper's not happy. Utterly gutted actually.....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...edded-vincent-van-goghs-olive-trees-painting/


----------



## raleighnut (8 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Are they still available?


http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...aved-7634162&usg=AOvVaw1-6EOnuIpJDs1rYje4RRRf


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> You mean Findus crispy pancakes?


Grimsby’s finest!


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Nov 2017)

User said:


> If anyone would know it's @Fab Foodie


I have no idea....


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Quite. Not the first time I've had stuff that's been woefully underseasoned...


Don’t you start.....


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Nov 2017)

Where's the hibernation button!!
It would be nice to have a nap until spring.

The italian grapes im having with the muesli are like marbles, im fed up


----------



## DCLane (8 Nov 2017)

My hospital check-up went better than expected; I've been cleared to both return to work and be back on the bike in 10 days with physio starting as well.

Having had to lie down for 6 weeks this is still going to be a long road back ...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Nov 2017)

Last night's OAT was a fail. As expected.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> Where's the hibernation button!!
> It would be nice to have a nap until spring.
> 
> The italian grapes im having with the muesli are like marbles, im fed up


Has anyone seen my marbles? I just put them down and now they are gone.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Nov 2017)

This week I shall mostly be staying in the old walled town in Boulogne. In tune with current affairs this is entirely to aid tax avoidance.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Nov 2017)

DCLane said:


> My hospital check-up went better than expected; I've been cleared to both return to work and be back on the bike in 10 days with physio starting as well.
> 
> Having had to lie down for 6 weeks this is still going to be a long road back ...


Excellent news though :-)


----------



## DCLane (8 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Excellent news though :-)



Absolutely.


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2017)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Holiday Inn have abolished teaspoons in the rooms as a costsaving measure. A little part of me just died.



Hotel we stayed in recently only had one in a double room!


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> We were all simpler in those days.


I still am....


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2017)

Todays the day I change broadband suppliers, from origin to First Utility, when I got to the end of the deal with Origin they just started to charge full price, £17 a month to £28 a month, First utility are £19 a month. I might be off line at some point.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Those food technologists are all a dodgy bunch.


I like to think the collective noun is a ‘Mediocre’ of food technologists, ir maybe even a ‘bland’. I may need a poll.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2017)

Oooh! It's nice and sunny. If my wife's new phone arrives in time I might go out for a ride. I've pumped up the tyres ready for the off.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2017)

Our visit to the club is proving profitable, we've won on the bonus ball, so this weeks visit works out to be a free one.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Don’t you start.....



That bad, huh? 



Fab Foodie said:


> I like to think the collective noun is a ‘Mediocre’ of food technologists, or maybe even a ‘bland’. I may need a poll.



Guess they're catering for Mr & Mrs Average and make stuff that sells. Well, that skit on "Goodness Gracious Me" just about covers it LOL... I like my food to taste of what's actually in it, and I have to admit that I delight in rich, punchy flavours.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> That bad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they're catering for Mr & Mrs Average and make stuff that sells. Well, that skit on "Goodness Gracious Me" just about covers it LOL... I like my food to taste of what's actually in it, and I have to admit that I delight in rich, punchy flavours.


Goodness Gracious Me was excellent.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2017)

Sorted out all of last night's shopping this morning. Cool nights are a bonus now, I left the fruit & veg in the car overnight as I didn't want to traipse about in the peeing rain. Fridge is now officially full, so embarking on "Operation Scoff" 

Gonna have lunch in a bit, then an afternoon of wielding a chainsaw awaits.


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Last night's OAT was a fail. As expected.



Was it cold outside. The outside air temperature is often relevant.


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2017)

My Sewing Room is temporarily someone's lounge and dining room.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> My Sewing Room is temporarily someone's lounge and dining room.


We need pics of your new owner.


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> My Sewing Room is temporarily someone's lounge and dining room.


Has Accy moved in?


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> We need pics of your new owner.




She will need time to settle in I think. This is the photo on the website.


----------



## TVC (8 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> My Sewing Room is temporarily someone's lounge and dining room.


Brilliant news, what reaction from your other inmate?


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Brilliant news, what reaction from your other inmate?



I had to take Bob to the Cats' Protection League on my second visit. They wanted to see if he had fleas, and to give him some anti-flea treatment.
In the car on the way back it was Kitts who was making all the noise. Bob is outside while Kitts settles down after the journey, and gets to know me.

First contact may be later today.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> My Sewing Room is temporarily someone's lounge and dining room.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2017)

Seems I left in the nick of time...


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Nov 2017)

Acetone is a great thing for melting polystyrene. You end up with a bit of goo in the bottom of the bucket.. You can use petrol if you don't have any acetone.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> That bad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Guess they're catering for Mr & Mrs Average and make stuff that sells. Well, that skit on "Goodness Gracious Me" just about covers it LOL... I like my food to taste of what's actually in it, and I have to admit that I delight in rich, punchy flavours.


I’m with you, but mass market products can’t be too polarising :-/


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2017)

Well I managed it and it brought a tear to my eyes. It wasn't half cold!
I only did 7 miles. I found it harder than when I cycled out the other day despite the lower gearing and the smaller wheels. I'll have to check to see what the difference is.


----------



## petek (8 Nov 2017)

Inside windows all cleaned today.
Leather suites cleaned.
Paintwork washed down.
Laminate floors mopped n sealed.
8 flippin' hours solid.
Big shop first thing tomorrow.
House guests here from tomorrow afternoon until Monday.
Laissez les bonnes temps roullez.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> She will need time to settle in I think. This is the photo on the website.
> 
> View attachment 382274



Welcome to CC's feline family, sweetpea!


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’m with you, but mass market products can’t be too polarising :-/



Yeah, true. No good making stuff that doesn't sell, hence a lot of things have to be inoffensive to a typical palate. But I really want a cheese sauce to taste of, well, cheese...

Makes me wonder exactly what sort of food Mr & Mrs Average eats tho...


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2017)

That was an afternoon spent sawing logs with a chainsaw. Well, two chainsaws as the electric one decided not to play ball, so had to switch to the petrol one half way through.

Now sat down with a nice hot


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2017)

Delicate negotiations have taken place. There are casual glances in each other's direction, followed by turning away and pretending to ignore the other kittizen. Kitts made a sort of low short growl, but nothing agressive. Then Bob went out. I need someone with advanced skills in cat body language.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2017)

Sounds promising, but take it slowly. Would recommend you get either a Feliway plugin or a Pet Remedy diffuser just to smooth things along a bit. I'm assuming you've exchanged blankets / bedding to get Kitts and Bob used to each other's scent.


----------



## Salad Dodger (8 Nov 2017)

Mrs Salad and I have not been dodging salads lately. We have eaten loads of them. So much so that she has lost a stone and a half, and I have lost a stone. 

The weight reduction program (which has been achieved by cutting right down on carbs) continues, but tonight we had a lovely chicken casserole. With no potatoes or dumplings, but with lashings of veg in it. On a wet horrible night, it was lovely!


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Todays the day I change broadband suppliers, from origin to First Utility, when I got to the end of the deal with Origin they just started to charge full price, £17 a month to £28 a month, First utility are £19 a month. I might be off line at some point.



So far no problems. I connected the router before we left for the club, when we got back from the club I turned on the computer connected to the internet and it connected no problem, I found the wireless network signed in and it connected no problem both with the phone and tablet. First impressions are that the First Utility connection is a bit more solid and a lively than origin was, they always felt as if they were only just connected and were prone to the occasional drop out.


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Sounds promising, but take it slowly. Would recommend you get either a Feliway plugin or a Pet Remedy diffuser just to smooth things along a bit. I'm assuming you've exchanged blankets / bedding to get Kitts and Bob used to each other's scent.


Er no. Bob sleeps where he likes, without a blanket. I have, however, transferred my scent to Kitts. 

Kitts has a comfy chair in the dining room, and places to hide behind.

They both smell the same now anyway, a strong smell of flea spray.


----------



## TVC (8 Nov 2017)

Always learning.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Er no. Bob sleeps where he likes, without a blanket. I have, however, transferred my scent to Kitts.
> 
> Kitts has a comfy chair in the dining room, and places to hide behind.
> 
> They both smell the same now anyway, a strong smell of flea spray.



LOL, if they smell the same, then that's a bonus. 

The girls do like their blankets and beds. Mostly. Right now Lexi is sprawled in the one she won for BOC at the Supreme, while Poppy is curled up on the fur throw on my bed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Seems I left in the nick of time...
> 
> View attachment 382283


They can break your arm you know....


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> LOL, if they smell the same, then that's a bonus.
> 
> The girls do like their blankets and beds. Mostly. Right now Lexi is sprawled in the one she won for BOC at the Supreme, while Poppy is curled up on the fur throw on my bed.



Bob is sat on my arm at the moment, fast asleep. Any fleas on me (?) will be deaded by now. The fact that he is fast asleep, and therefore very relaxed with the in-comer in the dining room/sewing room, makes me think he is not too bothered. Time will tell, I spose.


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2017)

As it's Saturday that can only mean one thing


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Nov 2017)

@Fab Foodie 

Know anyone who likes a hat...?


----------



## summerdays (8 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> @Fab Foodie
> 
> Know anyone who likes a hat...?
> 
> View attachment 382298


I do but I don't think they would suit me


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Bob is sat on my arm at the moment, fast asleep. Any fleas on me (?) will be deaded by now. The fact that he is fast asleep, and therefore very relaxed with the in-comer in the dining room/sewing room, makes me think he is not too bothered. Time will tell, I spose.


My daughter found one today. We got our own back and have sealed it in selotape.


----------



## Threevok (8 Nov 2017)

Put my back out, after hitting an ice patch on the morning commute.

Very very sore

Still rode home though


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I do but I don't think they would suit me



If I remember I'll take a pic of the ladies display window.
it's a big hat shop.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> Put my back out, after hitting an ice patch on the morning commute.
> 
> Very very sore
> 
> Still rode home though


I hope it's better by the morning.
A hot soak in the bath?


----------



## Threevok (8 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I hope it's better by the morning.
> A hot soak in the bath?



Yup - plus I got some gel to rub into the sore area


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2017)

Nathan has cooked his duck.


Cooked his goose more like!


----------



## TVC (8 Nov 2017)

My secret is out.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> My secret is out.


Is it micro chipped? You don't want to lose it.


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> If I remember I'll take a pic of the ladies display window.
> it's a big hat shop.



I hope you are not suggesting that Summerdays has a big head!


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> I hope you are not suggesting that Summerdays has a big head!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Nov 2017)

User said:


> You got a new gig straightaway?


same gig, different day, better rate. And the root cause is being tackled.


----------



## potsy (8 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> My secret is out.



About time!


----------



## hopless500 (8 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> Put my back out, after hitting an ice patch on the morning commute.
> 
> Very very sore
> 
> Still rode home though


Ouch


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> Put my back out, after hitting an ice patch on the morning commute.
> 
> Very very sore
> 
> Still rode home though


Oh, ouch.


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2017)

All quiet here. Is it because the two cats are about the same size and weight and both smell of flea spray? Do worming tablets make cats feel sleepy?

Kitts is eating well.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> All quiet here. It is because the two cats are about the same size and weight and both smell of flea spray? Do worming tablets make cats feel sleepy?
> 
> Kitts is eating well.



Sounds like good progress is being made if Bob isn't that fussed.  Took about a month for the girls to get used to each other.

Yes, wormers can do that, some more than others. Don't have that issue here tho, as I use a combo flea-worm spot on for the girls.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> Put my back out, after hitting an ice patch on the morning commute.
> 
> Very very sore
> 
> Still rode home though



Ouch xxx


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2017)

Another YS supper here. Beef sirloin, medium rare, jacket tatties, beetroot and garlic & cheese stuffed mushrooms. 

And there might be a profiterole thingy for dessert...


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2017)

Off work for two days, off bike for three weeks, complications with varicose vein closure. But the leg feels better already.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Off work for two days, off bike for three weeks, complications with varicose vein closure. But the leg feels better already.



Mend quickly xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2017)

Will do. 
Hope steak dinner and profiteroles worked out well.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Off work for two days, off bike for three weeks, complications with varicose vein closure. But the leg feels better already.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2017)

Thank You. Things worse than imagined, it was a challenging time for the surgeons.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> @Fab Foodie
> 
> Know anyone who likes a hat...?
> 
> View attachment 382298


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Nov 2017)

Spain was good.... but Italy is even better :-)













Soz.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Nov 2017)

Meanwhile.....all's well with the World......


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Will do.
> Hope steak dinner and profiteroles worked out well.



Yep, it did. And got some left for tomorrow. Am thinking beef, stilton and tomato chutney sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

Having a late night  before bed.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> All quiet here. Is it because the two cats are about the same size and weight and both smell of flea spray? Do worming tablets make cats feel sleepy?
> 
> Kitts is eating well.


I've never had a problem with getting cats to 'get on' with each other, when I met Maz I'd got a Mum (Kissa a tricolour) and her Son (Tommi a big neutered ginger tom) where Maz had a neutered tom (a black 'n' white called Tom) and a GSD (female called Bump)

I moved Kissa in first and she just settled straight away but I knew she would and Tommi the next day, he was a bit wary of the dog for a couple of days (he did the 'I'm not moving' slooooowwww walk past the dog for a few days). Since then we've added a few to the household (and lost a few too but then Maz and I have been together for 22yrs) some of whom have been older rescues, others kittens and 2 that have adopted us and just moved in along with one of next doors cats (Mao, a tortie) who seems to think both houses are hers.

The strangest one was Fifi who wandered in one day and has never left, we found out her story. She originally lived in Birmingham where she'd had a litter of kittens at her 1st 'season', then been hit by a car and broke a back leg (which had been 'pinned' then the couple who owned her had split up (somewhat acrimoniously apparently) so had been fostered by the woman's cousin here in Leicester along with her Kittens but due to Corrinne's (the fosterer) child being severely allergic were all being kept in a shed in a garden that backs on to ours. Maz overheard Corrinne talking about the cat (Corrinne has a very distinctive voice) so went round and spoke to her, it turned out that homes could be found for the kittens but not Fifi and also heard some of the story but not all of it as when she arrived she'd got a shaved patch on her side which we assumed was from when she'd been 'done' but was really where she'd had her hip/femur pinned (we had her neutered so she had matching shaved sides for the rest of that summer)

Anyhoo, I've been rambling but generally I've found that feeding cats together is the best way of introducing them to each other, you don't want the dishes too close together but once they find out that the other is not competition for grub they generally get on fine. The only other advice I'd give is to restrict access to the outdoors as the new arrival will have to try to 'fit in' with the wider cat community and they will see her as 'competition'


----------



## raleighnut (9 Nov 2017)

I've been searching for this photo for a while, somehow it wasn't in the folder I thought,






The 4 close together are our 'Girls', the black lad at the bottom left is Merlin and the gingery tortie is Mao (next doors cat) whilst the longhaired black tom with the white feet (and a white 'blaze') is a semi-feral stray who seems intent on moving in.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Nov 2017)

Cats ​


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Nov 2017)

Well ive just had a sneezong fit that could have won me a gold!!
Glad im not driving.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Spain was good.... but Italy is even better :-)
> 
> View attachment 382351
> View attachment 382352
> ...




You lead such a boring mundane life @Fab Foodie ,i do feel for you


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2017)

Morning. They said Mrs T. May may have difficulty balancing her top table. I usually find a piece of cardboard folded up helps.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. They said Mrs T. May may have difficulty balancing her top table. I usually find a piece of cardboard folded up helps.


Mrs. T?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Spain was good.... but Italy is even better :-)
> 
> View attachment 382351
> View attachment 382352
> ...


Ooh! It looks like a creepy crawly has just wandered on to your plate whilst you weren't looking.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I had to read it twice to spot the second 'may'...


Oh no! There isn't 2 of them is there?


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> You lead such a boring mundane life @Fab Foodie ,i do feel for you


Some say I make the best of a bad job....


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Nov 2017)

Morning all :-)


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> My secret is out.


You are two timing us I see.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2017)

User said:


> FFS! You could have put that behind a spoiler....


You are lucky he has the gown on.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Morning all :-)
> 
> View attachment 382368


Your face has the same expression as mine had when I saw this post.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Morning all :-)
> 
> View attachment 382368



Is this a travelling Muppet's show?


----------



## hopless500 (9 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> Cats ​


A lorra lorra cats


----------



## hopless500 (9 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Morning all :-)
> 
> View attachment 382368


----------



## hopless500 (9 Nov 2017)

User said:


> FFS! You could have put that behind a spoiler....


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Nov 2017)

A buchette figues and reblochon cheese with a fine ham is my breakfast today.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Is this a travelling Muppet's show?


Got it!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2017)

We just had 6 Goldfinches on our bird feeders until a another bird flew down and frightened them orft!

In other news there is a model railway exhibition on Saturday in Westbury.


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Seems I left in the nick of time...
> 
> View attachment 382283



They want to try cycling along the towpath in Berkhamsted, there are some very grumpy white geese there. 

I hiss back.


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Off work for two days, off bike for three weeks, complications with varicose vein closure. But the leg feels better already.



A like for the feeling better.


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Morning all :-)
> 
> View attachment 382368



Do we have another TVC?

Were there no bins or paper bags in the room to make it less painful for us?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Off work for two days, off bike for three weeks, complications with varicose vein closure. But the leg feels better already.


I hope you get back to running around like a Spring Chicken soon.


----------



## GM (9 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Off work for two days, off bike for three weeks, complications with varicose vein closure. But the leg feels better already.




Feet up for a couple of days I think, hope it heals well


----------



## Threevok (9 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Off work for two days, off bike for three weeks, complications with varicose vein closure. But the leg feels better already.



Take it easy

I'm laying off the bike for a few days myself. Got the wife to chauffeur me back and fore work


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2017)

My brain has turned to mushy peas soup!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2017)




----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Morning all :-)
> 
> View attachment 382368


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Nov 2017)

Constipation over...


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Nov 2017)

@summerdays you lucky ladies get two windows....


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Nov 2017)

I'm staying 100 yards from this which can be seen all over town. I'm not getting lost.

View attachment 382405


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 382396


The story behind that is almost as bizzarre as the headline : https://www.shropshirestar.com/news...g-person-after-shropshire-warehouse-collapse/


----------



## Threevok (9 Nov 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The story behind that is almost as bizzarre as the headline : https://www.shropshirestar.com/news...g-person-after-shropshire-warehouse-collapse/



I'd have ate me way out - or died trying


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you get back to running around like a Spring Chicken soon.


I fear my running days are long past, but a lot of riding will be more likely.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

Headbutting a patch of nettles was not a good idea.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2017)

GM said:


> Feet up for a couple of days I think, hope it heals well


It should be quite alright by Saturday, at least as far as work. Walking and photography will be allowed, but no cycling until upper compression bandages are off.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> Take it easy
> 
> I'm laying off the bike for a few days myself. Got the wife to chauffeur me back and fore work


That's always nice, though. We were five years as a one car family (in the states, no less. people thought we were foreign) and when weather was foul, I'd always get picked up at work. Always nice to have a little alone time with Mrs. GA.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I've been searching for this photo for a while, somehow it wasn't in the folder I thought,
> 
> View attachment 382362
> 
> ...



  

I took this photo visiting a friend who lives in the village a while back. I never go with empty pockets, however - they're waiting for their Dreamies fix. Sadly, of this particular gang, my friend only has the longhaired tortie sitting on the corner of the table left, and she's rather pawly. But it's same difference with her new gang.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> I took this photo visiting a friend who lives in the village a while back. I never go with empty pockets, however - they're waiting for their Dreamies fix. Sadly, of this particular gang, my friend only has the longhaired tortie sitting on the corner of the table left, and she's rather pawly. But it's same difference with her new gang.
> 
> View attachment 382408


The only sad part of owning pets is losing them.


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> The only sad part of owning pets is losing them.



Yes, it is. I just think of Tasha having nine years here, with a large garden and an enormouse (?) field to explore.


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2017)

Kitts is settling in well it seems. She came towards me very late last night, and was ready for some "cuddles".


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The story behind that is almost as bizzarre as the headline : https://www.shropshirestar.com/news...g-person-after-shropshire-warehouse-collapse/



Yes I remember that, the racking collapsed.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2017)

I've had a lovely E-Mail from that lovely Mr Google, apparently I've won the E-Mail electronic online sweep stake. All I need to do is give him some personal information and I can pick up £950,000 and a nexus tablet


----------



## TVC (9 Nov 2017)

Both of next year's holidays are booked


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I've had a lovely E-Mail from that lovely Mr Google, apparently I've won the E-Mail electronic online sweep stake. All I need to do is give him some personal information and I can pick up £950,000 and a nexus tablet


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> The only sad part of owning pets is losing them.



Ne'er a truer word said xxx


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

My nose is still tingling.

Further adventures with a chainsaw this afternoon. Want to get a good supply of firewood in before the weather really turns cold.


----------



## Hill Wimp (9 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Kitts is settling in well it seems. She came towards me very late last night, and was ready for some "cuddles".


So happy to hear you have a new recruit in the household. She looks so pretty.


----------



## petek (9 Nov 2017)

Every box belongs to Emily Cat. Such is the LAW.


----------



## summerdays (9 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> @summerdays you lucky ladies get two windows....
> 
> View attachment 382402
> View attachment 382403


There's some that I'd certainly try on  though my main hat I wear is the Aldi thick merino one? I bought last year.... nice and warm.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Nov 2017)

I've just put three pictures up on the wall and it's a year ago today since i broke my hip for the second time.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

petek said:


> View attachment 382432
> 
> Every box belongs to Emily Cat. Such is the LAW.



Pretty kitty


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

Well, my back and thighs now hurt far more than my nose.

That's three fallen trees turned into logs. Now sat down with a well-earned 

Don't need to cook tonight thank goodness. Have leftover potatoes, mushrooms and beetroot, plus the steak. Will prolly warm up everything bar the meat, and have the steak cold, thinly-sliced, with a dollop of horseradish on the side. 

There's not quite enough left for two, so have gone to town on dessert and taken a xmas pudding out of the cupboard.


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Well, my back and thighs now hurt far more than my nose.
> 
> That's three fallen trees turned into logs. Now sat down with a well-earned
> 
> ...



S'okay, I like all those things except horseradish sauce. What time would you like me to arrive?


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> S'okay, I like all those things except horseradish sauce. What time would you like me to arrive?



Supper's at 8 

There's always mustard or homemade chutney instead of horseradish.


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Supper's at 8
> 
> There's always mustard or homemade chutney instead of horseradish.


Homemade chutney, yes, very good, I am on my way!


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Homemade chutney, yes, very good, I am on my way!



See you in a bit 

Just a word of warning. I am wearing my blue onesie with pink monkeys on it.


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2017)

Blue onsie with pink monkeys??? On second thoughts, it is such a long way for me to  over to you and it is rather cold, and Kitts needs me to keep her company.


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2017)

Bob has just been extremely rude and tried to sniff Kitt's tail. Kitts took exception to this, hissed at him from about a yard away, then she ran away. I expect that from a feline perspective, this was a social gaff by Bob.


----------



## TVC (9 Nov 2017)

User13710 said:


> I am amazed that someone hasn't linked to this yet.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrfLrtl_zis



Remember last time Rocky and Reg got together?


----------



## TVC (9 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Bob has just been extremely rude and tried to sniff Kitt's tail. Kitts took exception to this, hissed at him from about a yard away, then she ran away. I expect that from a feline perspective, this was a social gaff by Bob.


Would you want your tail sniffing by a boy you hardly know?


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Would you want your tail sniffing by a boy you hardly know?



Not on a Thursday in November, no I wouldn't.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Blue onsie with pink monkeys??? On second thoughts, it is such a long way for me to  over to you and it is rather cold, and Kitts needs me to keep her company.



Would you prefer the pink one with the sheep instead, or the red and white norwegian knit pattern on it?  Or the one that looks like a bear?


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Bob has just been extremely rude and tried to sniff Kitt's tail. Kitts took exception to this, hissed at him from about a yard away, then she ran away. I expect that from a feline perspective, this was a social gaff by Bob.



Oooopsssssssssssssssssss...


----------



## Katherine (9 Nov 2017)

Salad Dodger said:


> Mrs Salad and I have not been dodging salads lately. We have eaten loads of them. So much so that she has lost a stone and a half, and I have lost a stone.
> 
> The weight reduction program (which has been achieved by cutting right down on carbs) continues, but tonight we had a lovely chicken casserole. With no potatoes or dumplings, but with lashings of veg in it. On a wet horrible night, it was lovely!



Well done to you both! Impressed. 



Threevok said:


> Put my back out, after hitting an ice patch on the morning commute.
> 
> Very very sore
> 
> Still rode home though



Ouchy! 



Gravity Aided said:


> Off work for two days, off bike for three weeks, complications with varicose vein closure. But the leg feels better already.





Gravity Aided said:


> Thank You. Things worse than imagined, it was a challenging time for the surgeons.


Best wishes to you for your recovery. Hope you are back on the bike soon.


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2017)

@wolly

Will it take as long for you to get Kitler's pic up as it did Bob's?


----------



## TVC (9 Nov 2017)

User13710 said:


> One was smaller and needed feeding up.


The other one liked his cuddles and tummy tickles.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Nov 2017)

Another tough end to a tough day...


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 382493
> View attachment 382494
> Another tough end to a tough day...
> 
> ...


Did they not have any kebabs?


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Did they not have any kebabs?


Not in a seafood restaurant, no.


----------



## TVC (9 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Another tough end to a tough day...
> 
> View attachment 382489
> View attachment 382490
> ...


No chips?


Given your clear love and understanding of food, don't you think that your job is sometimes like a fine artist selling colouring books?


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2017)

Whoa, that's cold, man.
Colder than a prairie winter.


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> @wolly
> 
> Will it take as long for you to get Kitler's pic up as it did Bob's?



I have already posted her photo twice.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Another tough end to a tough day...
> 
> View attachment 382489
> View attachment 382490
> ...


Bit 'peckish' were we.


----------



## potsy (9 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have already posted her photo twice.


Not her modelling shot, an actual real life photo


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> No chips?
> 
> 
> Given your clear love and understanding of food, don't you think that your job is sometimes like a fine artist selling colouring books?


Almost! I’m no fine artist just know a good picture when I see one!
I’d wager you’re a far better cook than me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Bit 'peckish' were we.


That was just the antipasti!


----------



## hopless500 (10 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> See you in a bit
> 
> Just a word of warning. I am wearing my blue onesie with pink monkeys on it.


----------



## gaijintendo (10 Nov 2017)

Had to commute by train the last two days! I even had to run for a train!

But I spotted this on my walks





That's an adjustable stem on full upright lock. I am so intrigued to know how that handles. Looks like how I turn my water mains off.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Nov 2017)

I shall be late to work this morning.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Nov 2017)

I shall not be at work this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2017)

That human jet pack looks fun. Mind you, you wouldn't want an itchy nose whilst wearing it.


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> Had to commute by train the last two days! I even had to run for a train!
> 
> But I spotted this on my walks
> View attachment 382511
> ...



It looks like its ridden by someone with major back problems.


----------



## roadrash (10 Nov 2017)

its not mine....honest


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2017)

It was nice listening to Toby Jones the actor just now on the TV.
I like his role in the Dectorists.


----------



## srw (10 Nov 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I shall be late to work this morning.





hopless500 said:


> I shall not be at work this morning.



I don't have any work to go to this morning.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Nov 2017)

Delivery driver turned up today so I had to guide him around, I pointed him to the left and told him he needed to right


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Nov 2017)

I left work













very early.


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2017)

You know when you see something but don't quite believe it?

Was looking at a part of the forum I don't usually peruse when I saw it...


TVC is the fifth most likeable cc'er 

Our rocky and Adrian are top five too, they are nice people, but TVC?


----------



## TVC (10 Nov 2017)

Rude.


So I am. Just shows what a really likeable person I am.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> You know when you see something but don't quite believe it?
> 
> Was looking at a part of the forum I don't usually peruse when I saw it...
> 
> ...


It's those trousers


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Rude.


There, have another


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Rude.
> 
> 
> So I am. Just shows what a really likeable person I am.


Either that or you've set up multiple accounts to get your popularity up.

Some people are sad enough to do anything


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2017)

I've done my back in 

Felt really stiff all over after hauling and sawing firewood yesterday, but my back gradually got more sore over the course of the evening. Barely slept and now feeling really ouchie and miserable.


----------



## roadrash (10 Nov 2017)

^^^needs an unlike button^^^^


----------



## hopless500 (10 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> I've done my back in
> 
> Felt really stiff all over after hauling and sawing firewood yesterday, but my back gradually got more sore over the course of the evening. Barely slept and now feeling really ouchie and miserable.


----------



## TVC (10 Nov 2017)

Gentle  for @Reynard


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Gentle  for @Reynard


You not offering your usual services to the sick and injured?


----------



## TVC (10 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> You not offering your usual services to the sick and injured?


I didn't want to frighten the cats.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Phil Scraton is on Desert Island Discs. Fascinating episode this week...


Who he?


----------



## TVC (10 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Who he?


He's Dave's brother.


----------



## Threevok (10 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> I've done my back in
> 
> Felt really stiff all over after hauling and sawing firewood yesterday, but my back gradually got more sore over the course of the evening. Barely slept and now feeling really ouchie and miserable.



Oh hell

I know how you feel at the moment.

GWS


----------



## petek (10 Nov 2017)

Small world. We have friends from Ascension Island staying. Crown servants who administer St Helena and Ascension. Mentioned same to a chum and close neighbour who replies.." My great great great grandad was a soldier on St Helena guarding Napoleon." Then sent me this article about his ancestor... What are the chances?


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2017)

It's gone as dark as @User's heart here, I think there may be rain coming


----------



## TVC (10 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> It's gone as dark as @User's heart here, I think there may be rain coming


Well I think he's a cutie.


----------



## Salad Dodger (10 Nov 2017)

Just when you think you have seen everything, something new comes along!

As I was walking back from the shops this morning, a hatchback car drove past, and the tailgate opened. The back was full of parcels in boxes and grey plastic bags. I imagine it was a My Hermes driver, or some similar courier/postage company.
About six parcels fell out into the middle of the road, and fortunately the car behind stopped without running them over. But the courier car just drove on, seemingly oblivious to the back of his/her car being wide open....
A passer by on the other side of the road stacked the items outside a shop front, in the hope that the driver will come looking for them, which he/she hadn't done by the time I walked away from the scene.
If you are in East Kent and were expecting a parcel to be delivered today, and it hasn't turned up, I might at least know where it was at about 12.15 today.....


----------



## raleighnut (10 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> I've done my back in
> 
> Felt really stiff all over after hauling and sawing firewood yesterday, but my back gradually got more sore over the course of the evening. Barely slept and now feeling really ouchie and miserable.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2017)

Thanks everyone.  Have managed to putter around doing the things that needed doing. Standing and walking isn't too bad, it's the sitting down and driving that's not so good. 

Currently have a hot water bottle jammed down the back of my jeans.  Not exactly a paragon of sartorial elegance, but it works.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> Oh hell
> 
> I know how you feel at the moment.
> 
> GWS



Misery loves company, I guess.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2017)

BBC News subtitles have just told me that ''you bear'' have lost their court case.


----------



## Speicher (10 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> BBC News subtitles have just told me that ''you bear'' have lost their court case.



They will need to visit a taxi dermist.


----------



## gbb (10 Nov 2017)

I got a reminder today...i DO NOT like heights.

Assisting a contractor, I found myself operating a scissor lift at roughly 14 metres up , that's like standing on the roof of a house....thats stood on the roof of another house.  You can feel the sway....makes my legs go wobbly, I (expletive deleted) hate it. 

It got better as we moved on....but it's not an aspect of my job I enjoy


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2017)

Too early?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-ZJZ-EE8aM


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2017)

I am going to hobble off to the Land of Nod via Ridiculously Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> I am going to hobble off to the Land of Nod via Ridiculously Hot Bath.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> No chips?
> 
> 
> Given your clear love and understanding of food, don't you think that your job is sometimes like a fine artist selling colouring books?



looks like the ex's help close the gap.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Too early?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-ZJZ-EE8aM



People have been burnt at the stake for less


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Too early?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-ZJZ-EE8aM



I think I might have seen Dr Richard Kimble hiding in amongst those workers.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2017)

On the breakfast TV they were going through the papers. One of the subjects was about some schools forcing their pupils. to play outside in the rain.
I started thinking what it would be like when the lessons resumed. All of those warm damp children starting to give off steam eventually filling the room with a thick fog


----------



## summerdays (11 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> On the breakfast TV they were going through the papers. One of the subjects was about some schools forcing their pupils. to play outside in the rain.
> I started thinking what it would be like when the lessons resumed. All of those warm damp children starting to give off steam eventually filling the room with a thick fog


Kids get wet and don't melt.... probably more of a problem is as many are dropped off by car they often turn up without coats! (Sorry one of the things that irritate me!)


----------



## TVC (11 Nov 2017)

We have just booked our big holiday for next year, halfway through we are transferring from one side of the country to the other. Not noticed by our travel agent is that their local rep was having trouble getting the connecting flight schedule to work, so instead of coming back and saying what we wanted wasn't possible he got inventive and chartered us a private plane. .
Now that is sorted and we have modified our plans (slightly) to fit in with airline schedules the cost of the holiday is dropping by £1500.

Got to admire his style.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> On the breakfast TV they were going through the papers. One of the subjects was about some schools forcing their pupils. to play outside in the rain.
> I started thinking what it would be like when the lessons resumed. All of those warm damp children starting to give off steam eventually filling the room with a thick fog


We used to be sent out in the snow ... in our PE kit so our uniform didn't get wet.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> We have just booked our big holiday for next year, halfway through we are transferring from one side of the country to the other. Not noticed by our travel agent is that their local rep was having trouble getting the connecting flight schedule to work, so instead of coming back and saying what we wanted wasn't possible he got inventive and chartered us a private plane. .
> Now that is sorted and we have modified our plans (slightly) to fit in with airline schedules the cost of the holiday is dropping by £1500.
> 
> Got to admire his style.


I didn't know the Isle of Wight was that big.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> We used to be sent out in the snow ... in our PE kit so our uniform didn't get wet.


You were lucky....


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2017)

I just saw a good name. Knut Losen Production Manager.



Perhaps he needs thread lock?


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2017)

I saw these cats whilst I was out and thought of you people on here


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> We used to be sent out in the snow ... in our PE kit so our uniform didn't get wet.


They still do that at the school along my bus route. They have a great reputation in track, so they all get out and run circuits if they aren't playing soccer. Kids are probably quieter in school when they can blow off a good bit of steam doing that.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I saw these cats whilst I was out and thought of you people on here
> 
> View attachment 382675


Did you buy them?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I saw these cats whilst I was out and thought of you people on here
> 
> View attachment 382675


_Les mascots aux Cycle Chat._


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2017)

Back to a bit of work today, still pretty banged up from vein laser on Wednesday. At least it doesn't hurt when I drive, and despite the complications, I have a good prognosis, and two more pills, anticoagulant looks like it is being set up to be permanent.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Hope you are feeling better today.



Yes thanks.  Am less sore than yesterday and the swelling's gone down markedly. A good night's sleep helped massively too.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Did you buy them?



No


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Nov 2017)

I just stood in a puddle. Luckily I'd put on shoes and socks before going out so I was able to avoid a catastrophe.


----------



## postman (11 Nov 2017)

Knackered but feeling great.So Mrs Postman is away till Sunday evening.So i set myself a list of jobs,So pleased to say all achieved today.First job was to silicone the shower tray,small amount of mould,cleaned it last week with bleach.It looks great,now drying off till Monday morning,soak in the bath today and tomorrow.
Second job dust ,hoover our bedroom.Then it was the staircase you can see i am moving downwards.Then cleaned the cooker hob,work tops cleaned and polished with Granite cleaner and working backwards, the kitchen floor.
Next front room.Mr Sheen applied liberally and then washed the floor,in to the back room everything moved in to the conservatory ,well small things,a good spray again with Mr sheen,and cleaned the floor.A short rest then put my computer on the mountain bike,i have got a new one for the road bike.a short rest and then put everything back.
A great long soak in the bath,and now doing sod all till Mrs Postman comes home Sunday afternoon.
I am just weird i have been told i have ocd but i don't care.i just like the look of a tidy and clean home.


----------



## postman (11 Nov 2017)

Last night i fell off the healthy eating wagon.I sit with George my elderly neighbour two nights a week.He feeds me liquorice allsorts and other sweets.well i treated us both to a Summer berries trifle last night.It should have fed four,well two of us finished it off.what a portion we had.It was lovely.Diet well i'll start again Monday.


----------



## petek (11 Nov 2017)

To the Armistice Day service on the Village Green this morning.
Excellent turnout in the sunshine.
Our oldest resident laid the wreath. 95 next he is. Chestful of medals including OBE and Legion d'Honneur.
He was in the Signals Corps , landed at D day and told me "It took us a full year after that to get to Hamburg, and it was a hard year." His unit sent the signal of the German surrender.
Makes you proud to be British.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2017)

I have a mess to clean up, one of my baked spuds went bang in the oven.


----------



## alicat (11 Nov 2017)

Alfie, next door's grandson, is playing up something rotten. I'm off to get me tea to get away fromt' noise.


----------



## Speicher (11 Nov 2017)

I know it is Saturday night and you are all enjoying yourselves, but can you help me decide on the right size bracket I need to repair my window. 

https://www.handlesandhinges.co.uk/24-top-hung-upvc-window-hinges/

In the above link for 24" window hinge, none of the dimensions given are 24 inches or 600mm. It does say that hinges for 24 inch windows are 609mm, but does not explain which dimension that is. Am I being dim? (shut it Potsy! )

I will try and purchase one locally, but would need to know the size when I start ringing round to track one down on Monday.


----------



## Speicher (11 Nov 2017)

postman said:


> Knackered but feeling great.So Mrs Postman is away till Sunday evening.So i set myself a list of jobs,So pleased to say all achieved today.First job was to silicone the shower tray,small amount of mould,cleaned it last week with bleach.It looks great,now drying off till Monday morning,soak in the bath today and tomorrow.
> Second job dust ,hoover our bedroom.Then it was the staircase you can see i am moving downwards.Then cleaned the cooker hob,work tops cleaned and polished with Granite cleaner and working backwards, the kitchen floor.
> Next front room.Mr Sheen applied liberally and then washed the floor,in to the back room everything moved in to the conservatory ,well small things,a good spray again with Mr sheen,and cleaned the floor.A short rest then put my computer on the mountain bike,i have got a new one for the road bike.a short rest and then put everything back.
> A great long soak in the bath,and now doing sod all till Mrs Postman comes home Sunday afternoon.
> I am just weird i have been told i have ocd but i don't care.i just like the look of a tidy and clean home.



I am still waiting to find out what you did _after_ lunch.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I have a mess to clean up, one of my baked spuds went bang in the oven.



It's been a while since I've done that, but they don't half make a mess, don't they?


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2017)

Made a nice batch of butter with some YS cream this afternoon. All I need now is some toast. 

Learnt some lessons from last time, was much less of a palaver. The ice cubes in the water definitely helped. And I worked in two tablespoons of oil along with the salt to make it spread easier.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> It's been a while since I've done that, but they don't half make a mess, don't they?



I'm just glad it was a small spud, I dread to think how much mess a large one would make.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm just glad it was a small spud, I dread to think how much mess a large one would make.



You were very lucky then


----------



## TVC (11 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> I know it is Saturday night and you are all enjoying yourselves, but can you help me decide on the right size bracket I need to repair my window.
> 
> https://www.handlesandhinges.co.uk/24-top-hung-upvc-window-hinges/
> 
> ...


All I can suggest is that you look at the second image on the web page and see how the dimensions given match your one.


----------



## postman (11 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I have a mess to clean up, one of my baked spuds went bang in the oven.




For some reason that has had me laughing.


----------



## Speicher (11 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> All I can suggest is that you look at the second image on the web page and see how the dimensions given match your one.



I will have another look tomorrow, and take some photos, with the steel measurer next to the hinge.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Nov 2017)

M&S Tempura Prawns (3 packs for £10) are amazing.


----------



## DCLane (11 Nov 2017)

Lincoln was cold today - I was there with my 17yo for an Open Day at Lincoln University (engineering).

It involved walking about 3 miles between stations, etc., which is more than I've done in total since the 23rd of September due to my operation.

Tired now  and I'm sure my legs will be sore tomorrow, but I'm in Manchester for the World Track Finals with my 13yo on Sunday afternoon so can sit for a while.


----------



## Katherine (11 Nov 2017)

petek said:


> View attachment 382706
> 
> 
> Our oldest resident laid the wreath. 95 next he is. Chestful of medals including OBE and Legion d'Honneur.
> He was in the Signals Corps , landed at D day and told me "It took us a full year after that to get to Hamburg, and it was a hard year." His unit sent the signal of the German surrender.



My grandfather was in the Signals.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2017)

DCLane said:


> Lincoln was cold today - I was there with my 17yo for an Open Day at Lincoln University (engineering).
> 
> It involved walking about 3 miles between stations, etc., which is more than I've done in total since the 23rd of September due to my operation.
> 
> Tired now  and I'm sure my legs will be sore tomorrow,* but I'm in Manchester for the World Track Finals with my 13yo on Sunday afternoon* so can sit for a while.


Where do you reckon you'll finish?


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> My grandfather was in the Signals.



My grandfathers fought on opposing sides in WW1, but on the same side in WW2...

Mum's dad was a sergeant in the Belgian army during WW1 in charge of a machine gun and team. In WW2 he was a member of the Resistance, involved in smuggling information to the Allies.

Dad's dad was a rifleman in Pilsudski's Legions (Austro-Hungarian Army) but ended the war as a Captain, but in the stockade, because he refused to swear an oath of allegiance to the Kaiser after the Legions were transferred to the German army following the collapse of the Austro-Hungarian empire. In WW2, he was a Colonel in the Polish army.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> My grandfather was in the Signals.


I had an uncle who was a mule driver, and another in the infantry, with German surname and language skills, who later was an air raid and blackout warden during WWII. He was truly a great uncle.


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> I will have another look tomorrow, and take some photos, with the steel measurer next to the hinge.


Take a pic of Kitler while you have your camera out


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> I know it is Saturday night and you are all enjoying yourselves, but can you help me decide on the right size bracket I need to repair my window.
> 
> https://www.handlesandhinges.co.uk/24-top-hung-upvc-window-hinges/
> 
> ...


Does the 24 inch apply to the width of the window? As TVC said see how your dimensions compare with those in the diagram .


----------



## DCLane (12 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Where do you reckon you'll finish?



Given I've not been capable of riding a bike since September ... the derny's for me. First attempt on a bike is next weekend.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Nov 2017)

Last moto GP of the year  its a decider so could be very good or just a procession if Mark gets the lead early on.


Its bloody cold out too..


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Nov 2017)

I have an ear infection


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have an ear infection


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


>



A phone call to my GP tomorrow morning, they are good at giving a same day appointment when I explain the pain and the fact I have a history.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> A phone call to my GP tomorrow morning, they are good at giving a same day appointment when I explain the pain and the fact I have a history.



I had a lot of problems with ear infections when I was in my teens, most unpleasant.


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2017)

4c this morning, hat coat and gloves for the walk to the canteen


----------



## Katherine (12 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have an ear infection



Not nice. Keep out of the cold wind. Hope you will feel better soon.


----------



## TVC (12 Nov 2017)

@Hill Wimp another one for your pressie list.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Nov 2017)

I couldn't hold out any longer! It's only 44F out there,so i've put my Ron Hill Tracksters on. The first time i've worn pants since mid March and it doesn't half feel odd.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> @Hill Wimp another one for your pressie list.
> 
> View attachment 382775


Have you tried it?

Full review please.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2017)

Morning. I was going to ask where the Cayman Islands were, hoping the tablet would correct it to Caveman Islands. But it didn't so I won't.


----------



## Speicher (12 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I was going to ask where the Cayman Islands were, hoping the tablet would correct it to Caveman Islands. But it didn't so I won't.



Somewhere in the Cayrabian Sea I fink.


----------



## TVC (12 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Have you tried it?
> 
> Full review please.


No I haven't, but my niece got one for her birthday this weekend.


----------



## TVC (12 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I was going to ask where the Cayman Islands were, hoping the tablet would correct it to Caveman Islands. But it didn't so I won't.


Potsy knows were the Cayman Islands are, it's where he keeps his investments.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I had a lot of problems with ear infections when I was in my teens, most unpleasant.





Katherine said:


> Not nice. Keep out of the cold wind. Hope you will feel better soon.



They are such an annoyance, every year without fail, still at least it happened before Christmas.

In the grand scheme of things, there are many people fighting cancer so an ear infection is tiny.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Nov 2017)

We had a good long walk this morning but I did have to wear my insulated hat I bought from Reykjavik a few years ago, keeps my ears very toastie ​


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> They are such an annoyance, every year without fail, still at least it happened before Christmas.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, there are many people fighting cancer so an ear infection is tiny.



Yes its tiny in the scheme of things but that doesn't make it less unpleasant.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Yes its tiny in the scheme of things but that doesn't make it less unpleasant.



True.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Nov 2017)

I have bought a calendar and Christmas cards. Normally by this time I have written out a list so I know how many cards we need and how many stamps to buy, can't get by bum into gear this year


----------



## raleighnut (12 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have bought a calendar and Christmas cards. Normally by this time I have written out a list so I know how many cards we need and how many stamps to buy, can't get by bum into gear this year


You're writing Christmas cards with a bare bum.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> You're writing Christmas cards with a bare bum.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I was going to ask where the Cayman Islands were, hoping the tablet would correct it to Caveman Islands. But it didn't so I won't.


Here's a caiman island for you.


----------



## petek (12 Nov 2017)

First of two spaniel-advent-calendars completed.
Sometimes I suspect that MrsP spoils our dogs.


----------



## TVC (12 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> You're writing Christmas cards with a bare bum.


A very talented woman is my wife.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> A very talented woman is my wife.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have bought a calendar and Christmas cards. Normally by this time I have written out a list so I know how many cards we need and how many stamps to buy, can't get by bum into gear this year



We're not organized either. Though we've got one problem under control my Good Lady still isn't well, usually she's got Xmas under control by now, but not this year. This time last year it was me that was ill and in hospital, this year it's my Good Lady that's unwell.


----------



## petek (12 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Goodness, I hope they appreciate it.


Yep.
Spaniels really appreciate gravy bones.
Two calendars ensures one gravy bone per dog per day with a Bonio each on Christmas Day.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> We're not organized either. Though we've got one problem under control my Good Lady still isn't well, usually she's got Xmas under control by now, but not this year. This time last year it was me that was ill and in hospital, this year it's my Good Lady that's unwell.



 Mrs Dave R


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Here's a caiman island for you.
> View attachment 382793


Doesn't look much like a caveman to me.


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> A very talented woman is my wife.


You have two wives?


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2017)

F1 on the radio, cycling on the i-player and cat on lap. Happy days.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Doesn't look much like a caveman to me.


No, it works in finance.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> You have two wives?


Oh my are you inforit.


----------



## tyred (12 Nov 2017)

Steak and kidney pie place in oven


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Nov 2017)

Our neighbour has just been outside mowing/damaging his back lawn


----------



## petek (12 Nov 2017)

I recorded "Murder on the Blackpool Express" last night so we're watching that after Strictly results.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Nov 2017)

petek said:


> I recorded "Murder on the Blackpool Express" last night so we're watching that after Strictly results.



Missed that..

I'll check catch up


----------



## alicat (12 Nov 2017)

I treated myself to some new walking boots today - this is the walking forum, right?


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Nov 2017)

alicat said:


> I treated myself to some new walking boots today - this is the walking forum, right?



No its not that forum ,but any walking is a forward step..


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Nov 2017)

Just watched strictly..little Debbie is bloody brilliant


----------



## TVC (12 Nov 2017)

Strictly Susan Calman in this house.


----------



## TVC (12 Nov 2017)

alicat said:


> I treated myself to some new walking boots today - this is the walking forum, right?


No, but I know where there is one.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2017)

I hop


dave r said:


> We're not organized either. Though we've got one problem under control my Good Lady still isn't well, usually she's got Xmas under control by now, but not this year. This time last year it was me that was ill and in hospital, this year it's my Good Lady that's unwell.


I hope your Good Lady gets better soon.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2017)

Slumming it here tonight. Can't be arsed to cook, so heading off to the chippy in a bit.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> No its not that forum ,but any walking is a forward step..


As Master Shifu would say, if you're facing in the right direction, all you have to do is keep walking!


----------



## summerdays (12 Nov 2017)

My eyes are falling asleep.... but I'm trying to watch tv....


----------



## Speicher (12 Nov 2017)

Kitts is settling in very well.  She has found various comfy places to sit, found where Bob eats (and leaves) his food. She has also done a good impression of Merlot, laying on her back with legs akimbo.  Bob and Kitts are quietly ignoring each other, which I hope is a good sign. Oh, and she has also been chasing Bob's balls down the stairs, and around the furniture. Ping Pong balls!

I am not sure what her name will be. Kizzy? Jadzia?

Howard's End is on now.


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh my are you inforit.



It's ok, they both have me on ignore, I hope


----------



## TVC (12 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> It's ok, they both have me on ignore, I hope


All three of us do.


----------



## TVC (12 Nov 2017)

Blue Planet was mesmerising again.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2017)

Fish & chips were not half bad. £7 for a large portion, all cooked to order, enough for mum and me (and the cats) with still a portion left.


----------



## Katherine (12 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> We're not organized either. Though we've got one problem under control my Good Lady still isn't well, usually she's got Xmas under control by now, but not this year. This time last year it was me that was ill and in hospital, this year it's my Good Lady that's unwell.



Sorry to hear that she's still unwell. Best wishes to her.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Blue Planet was mesmerising again.




Yes excellent, the grouper and the octopus working together and the playful dolphins were great, the ambushing worm was something I hadn't seen before.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2017)

Has something changed on here? Every time I click like it brings up another screen asking me if I want to like the post and I have to click like again, most annoying.


----------



## potsy (12 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Has something changed on here? Every time I click like it brings up another screen asking me if I want to like the post and I have to click like again, most annoying.


It's ever since TVC became most likeable, the world has been thrown out of kilter


----------



## TVC (12 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Has something changed on here? Every time I click like it brings up another screen asking me if I want to like the post and I have to click like again, most annoying.


Doesn't do it for me, as you can see.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Doesn't do it for me, as you can see.



Its only doing it on my desktop in chrome, the pale moon browser is OK, both phone and tablet are as normal, strange! I've looked at the chrome settings and nothings changed, most peculiar.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Has something changed on here? Every time I click like it brings up another screen asking me if I want to like the post and I have to click like again, most annoying.


Wait until clicking Yes, brings up the screen saying "Do you really want to like this post"!


----------



## slowmotion (13 Nov 2017)

14mm diameter diamond core bits. I've been wondering about them, and frankly, it's a bit of a worry.

I may not sleep.


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Too many sharks.


One is too many..

I still haven't forgotten Jaws


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2017)

Today i will be riding my 4 commutes that add up to just over 10 miles on a bike akin to travelling the world , so it should be a walk in the park


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2017)

Morning. Is that tiny speck just below the bright star to the East what we are supposed to be looking at?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2017)

It were it!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Blue Planet was mesmerising again.


You almost had me rushing out looking for it! I've already been out several times looking for the ones I'm supposed to.


----------



## lutonloony (13 Nov 2017)

I have the lurg


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Nov 2017)

I couldn't see the 2 planets sadly..
It' a bit raw this morning..


----------



## gaijintendo (13 Nov 2017)

I just accidentally double bagged my tea.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Kitts is settling in very well.  She has found various comfy places to sit, found where Bob eats (and leaves) his food. She has also done a good impression of Merlot, laying on her back with legs akimbo.  Bob and Kitts are quietly ignoring each other, which I hope is a good sign. Oh, and she has also been chasing Bob's balls down the stairs, and around the furniture. Ping Pong balls!
> 
> I am not sure what her name will be. Kizzy? Jadzia?
> 
> Howard's End is on now.


Which end?


----------



## hopless500 (13 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5038165, member: 9609"]*IT'S SNOWING*

not lying or anything, but we do have snow flakes in the air [/QUOTE]


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


>


Headed your way!


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> One is too many..
> 
> I still haven't forgotten Jaws


I had a cousin like Capt. Quint, had some great yarns, especially about The War. He was a machinist and was also at the atomic explosions on Bikini.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2017)

Here is a picture of the planets from this morning.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2017)

Road Rage Swan Arrested


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Nov 2017)

Deal at dawn this morning....


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2017)

It's cold here too. 

Poppy caught a vole in the spare room.  I suspect it was in the bin of logs that I brought in the other day.


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Deal at dawn this morning....
> 
> View attachment 382953
> View attachment 382954
> View attachment 382955


We had less clouds than you.... still couldn't see them though....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Nov 2017)

I have volunteered to play bass and sing backing vocals in a "scratch" band for our programme's go-live party.

This has resulted in a "Things you'd like to say but can't" entry.


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2017)

Gonna be a bit intermittent for a bit. Just general busy-ness, so not as much online time. See you all the other side xxx


----------



## petek (13 Nov 2017)

Good news here. MrsP to specialist today. She was diagnosed by the GP with suspected (uncureable and can lead to blindness) temporal atreritis and referred for more tests.
Tests confirmed that she hasn't got temporal arteritis.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Headed your way!


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Yes excellent, the grouper and the octopus working together and the playful dolphins were great, the ambushing worm was something I hadn't seen before.



I know it is nature but I don't like to see animals/fish get killed and there was a bit too much of that for me.
On saying that I wonder how much it would cost to get to French Polynesia


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Nov 2017)

Today marks 25 years service with the same company, I even get a watch, please join me in celebrating


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Today marks 25 years service with the same company, I even get a watch, please join me in celebrating
> 
> View attachment 383016


Well done Lu. I got a long service medal but I would have rather had a watch.

What do you get for all those years of marriage


----------



## TVC (13 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well done Lu. I got a long service medal but I would have rather had a watch.
> 
> What do you get for all those years of marriage


Me, every day


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Well done Lu. I got a long service medal but I would have rather had a watch.
> 
> What do you get for all those years of marriage



The boss thanked me for my service and said maybe another 25 years, my reply was no! I will not be there in another 25 years time 

For 25 years of marriage hopefully still have a lot of laughs


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Me, every day


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Nov 2017)

Winter has been switched on


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Nov 2017)

Good news on the ear front, apparently no infection just really dirty so just need to add olive oil 3 times a day to soften the wax to encourage it to come out. I saw a paramedic, he has retired from the road, took extra training and he now works at the surgery, great idea 1 more pair of hands to help out. He was a big lad 6ft plus tall and built like a shed, nice guy


----------



## Speicher (13 Nov 2017)

I am currently not enjoying a game of musical doors. Kitts has reached that stage where she wants to be outside. 

My broken window hinge will be fixed tomorrow, so there will be one less escape route for her, and a warmer house.


----------



## TVC (13 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> I am currently not enjoying a game of musical doors. Kitts has reached that stage where she wants to be outside.
> 
> My broken window hinge will be fixed tomorrow, so there will be one less escape route for her, and a warmer house.


Potsy told me to point out that we are still awaiting photos, or at least an artists impression.


----------



## Speicher (13 Nov 2017)

UB40 on tv. especially Ali 

Red Red Wiiiiiinnne


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> We had less clouds than you.... still couldn't see them though....
> View attachment 382960


You may have been looking in the wrong direction. If it is clear tomorrow look lower down towards the SSE. You may see a bright star which will be Jupiter and slightly to the right and lower down there will be another a bit smaller, that should be Venus.


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You may have been looking in the wrong direction. If it is clear tomorrow look lower down towards the SSE. You may see a bright star which will be Jupiter and slightly to the right and lower down there will be another a bit smaller, that should be Venus.


That was to the SSE sort of direction but I was using an app that seem to indicate it was behind the trees even when I walked to the edge of the park to get a better distance. Then I thought I had better go home and eat my porridge


----------



## potsy (13 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Potsy told me to point out that we are still awaiting photos, or at least an artists impression.


I'm starting to think that Kitler only exists in wolly world


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I know it is nature but I don't like to see animals/fish get killed and there was a bit too much of that for me.
> On saying that I wonder how much it would cost to get to French Polynesia



I don't normally have a problem with nature red in tooth and claw, but I watched a documentary recently about a group of male lions, brothers, and till then I hadn't realized exactly how vicious they are, it was a bit much even for me who's not usually fazed by such things.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> That was to the SSE sort of direction but I was using an app that seem to indicate it was behind the trees even when I walked to the edge of the park to get a better distance. Then I thought I had better go home and eat my porridge


 Sorry it looked as though you were looking towards the Moon as we first did this morning.


----------



## summerdays (13 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry it looked as though you were looking towards the Moon as we first did this morning.


Where was the moon this morning....? Weirdly looking at another photo that I took from home that the moon was SE? But both images are wide angle making it harder to say.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Nov 2017)

I've bought a window cleaning extension pole with a squeegee and blade attached, for 6 quid,reduced from £15. I'm going to clean my own windows,seeing as the window cleaner round here charges £1 a window. That's means a fiver a month to do mine. Which means 60 quid a year. Not only that but he isn't as good as i was at cleaning windows(he leaves them streaky and doesn't clean the frames) So why not do it myself and save a few quid i ask?
I know some might think it's sad but i'm actually looking forward to using it!


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Nov 2017)

@Accy cyclist , cleaning windows well is an underappreciated talent. I always had a little guy come round and do our store windows, finally the shopping center contracted to have him do them all. Why? Because he was just better at it. Enjoy the window cleaning.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> @Accy cyclist , cleaning windows well is an underappreciated talent. I always had a little guy come round and do our store windows, finally the shopping center contracted to have him do them all. Why? Because he was just better at it. Enjoy the window cleaning.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2017)

Happy to report that the entire street now knows that I punched the wrong code into the house alarm a few minutes ago....

We recently changed the code and I mispunched it


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> That was to the SSE sort of direction but I was using an app that seem to indicate it was behind the trees even when I walked to the edge of the park to get a better distance. Then I thought I had better go home and eat my porridge


Yes. I think it would have been way over to lower left corner. It could be that it was too bright and so they weren't visible as I found later as I tried pointing them out to my wife.
When we first went out we were staring up at the Moon not knowing what we were looking for. It was only when I saw it on the TV that I thought. "Oh that!" "I just saw that over there!"


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2017)

Here are a couple of pictures from the model railway exhibition on Saturday.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Nov 2017)

I have now unvolunteered to play bass and sing backing vocals in a "scratch" band for our programme's go-live party.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Have you noticed it appears to be all men of a certain age or children?


It usually is. Before I worked, I had time for model railroading, once I started working, I just joined a club, didn't care to work on my own layout. Then I got more into photographing full sized trains, which sort of ended the direct involvement with models. I may get back into it when I have a lot of free time, so long as cycling and photography have time in my schedule.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Nov 2017)

What a gorgeous day ..spring has sprung


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Today marks 25 years service with the same company, I even get a watch, please join me in celebrating
> 
> View attachment 383016



Got my 20 years in last month with an extra weeks pay and a handshake and congrats from my manager.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Here are a couple of pictures from the model railway exhibition on Saturday.


There's no cow looking straight back at the camera!


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2017)

The brakes on my car are making a high pitched noise as if metal is grinding on metal. I have booked it into the garage. It won't be fixed tomorrow as they don't carry spares, but they will be able to tell me whats wrong with it, tell me how much it will cost me, and book it in to be fixed.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Nov 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> The brakes on my car are making a high pitched noise as if metal is grinding on metal. I have booked it into the garage. It won't be fixed tomorrow as they don't carry spares, but they will be able to tell me whats wrong with it, tell me how much it will cost me, and book it in to be fixed.


Depends on the car and if it now needs new discs.


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Depends on the car and if it now needs new discs.




Whatever the cost, i will have to get it done. I can't do without it. So fingers crossed.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> The brakes on my car are making a high pitched noise as if metal is grinding on metal. I have booked it into the garage. *It won't be fixed tomorrow as they don't carry spares,* but they will be able to tell me whats wrong with it, tell me how much it will cost me, and book it in to be fixed.


Good garage for repairs!!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Have you noticed it appears to be all men of a certain age or children?


I think there was a young woman and her daughter there who seemed very interested in the layouts, but a lot of them were as you say " old fogies".


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think there was a young woman and her daughter there who seemed very interested in the layouts, but a lot of them were as you say " old fogies".


Local club has members of all ages, and not all men either.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> The brakes on my car are making a high pitched noise as if metal is grinding on metal. I have booked it into the garage. It won't be fixed tomorrow as they don't carry spares, but they will be able to tell me whats wrong with it, tell me how much it will cost me, and book it in to be fixed.


Your pads or pad could be down to the metal or you may have something hard in the disc pad material.
It's not uncommon for garages to carry spares as there are so many different variations on models. Quite often parts are sourced from other motor factors.


----------



## summerdays (14 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> What a gorgeous day ..spring has sprung


What are you drinking today.... sounds good ... it might even make the gloom and occasional drizzle disappear from here


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2017)

Well I've done a bit of work, now it's time for a 4 hour course on how to use a cloth.

Gonna be a long afternoon


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Nov 2017)

10 days for my new occupational varifocals


----------



## petek (14 Nov 2017)

The gypsy gardeners have been today and made a first class job of trimming our driveway hedges and the privets along the back fence. Gave us a good price for taking down three nuisance conifers as well. We've booked that for late January. Gods bless those hard working travelling folk.


----------



## TVC (14 Nov 2017)

An hour and a half and I'm free to go home.


----------



## potsy (14 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> An hour and a half and I'm free to go home.


Midway through, pot noodle time.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> An hour and a half and I'm free to go home.



Thanks mate


----------



## srw (14 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Got my 20 years in last month with an extra weeks pay and a handshake and congrats from my manager.


That's an extra week's pay, a handshake and a set of congratulations more than I got. I was, however, told "you get more for double murder".


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Had some of this on Saturday evening (we were in London staying with friends - it’s not mine):
> 
> View attachment 383127
> View attachment 383128
> ...




Gin must be having its best sales ever, its gone Gin mad.
Its ok but i only like it on a lilo by a pool in a hot place..lots of ice


----------



## TVC (14 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> Gin must be having its best sales ever, its gone Gin mad.
> Its ok but i only like it on a lilo by a pool in a hot place..lots of ice


There are worse places to drink gin.


----------



## HertzvanRental (14 Nov 2017)

A very pleasant surprise this afternoon. Went for my assessment, 6 weeks after my hip replacement. 
"When can I get back on a bike," I asked the consultant.
"Whenever you like" said he!!

Rock and Roll!!!


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Nov 2017)

Talking of nom.... Parmesan Parsnips rock!


edit... no, they're not a band!


----------



## TVC (14 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Last night I made stewed apples (Bradley and Spartan) with honey, star anise, ginger and cinnamon..
> 
> OMG! It’s sooooooooooo nom.


Isn't that baby food?


----------



## raleighnut (14 Nov 2017)

petek said:


> The gypsy gardeners have been today and made a first class job of trimming our driveway hedges and the privets along the back fence. Gave us a good price for taking down three nuisance conifers as well. We've booked that for late January. Gods bless those hard working travelling folk.


I hope those EU Citizens are paying their income tax in our great country, we'll need that tax-cash soon.


----------



## StuAff (14 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Mr R was getting rather excited as CamRider is offering 2 for 1 on motorcycle training over winter, and I'd said I wasn't averse to the idea (I've been toying with getting a motorcycle license for years but never got around to it). It turns out that one of the place the offer doesn't apply is Cambridge...


By coincidence, my m+1 (Yamaha YBR 125) was delivered today. Planning to do an A2 course next year, been riding my scoot on CBTs since 2013, so got a geared bike to practice on.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2017)

Happy to report that the correct code was punched into the house alarm a few minutes ago.. The alarm remained silent.
Mrs Pete’s winceyette nightie remains unsoiled... unlike last nights rude awakening klaxon


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Off to London again today. A full day of ‘team building’.... what joy.



I feel your pain.

I've got a few hour's fire training to do with 7 new staff..i hate playing teacher


----------



## raleighnut (15 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Off to London again today. A full day of ‘team building’.... what joy.


Unless it involves a train and a plentiful supply of Gin then "I'm out"


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2017)

Morning. I'm sorry that you were unable to see Schrodie at play this morning. At first I thought he was being naughty by climbing up on to the work top but my wife decided that he wanted to play with an empty tea box.
Once she placed the box on the floor Schrodie dived into it head and paw first propelling himself along the floor like a sled until he crashed into the wall.


----------



## srw (15 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I hope those EU Citizens are paying their income tax in our great country, we'll need that tax-cash soon.


Many Romany are UK citizens.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Off to London again today. A full day of ‘team building’.... what joy.


Will the day involve many those ridiculous role playing games?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I presume so.


Deep joy


----------



## raleighnut (15 Nov 2017)

srw said:


> Many Romany are UK citizens.


Of course they are but many more identify as Irish.


----------



## srw (15 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Of course they are but many more identify as Irish.


Many people who identify as Irish are UK citizens.

(This feels like "factoids which are a surprise to someone", but I suppose it's also mundane news.)


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2017)

Cheese roll, Ham roll?


----------



## TVC (15 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Cheese cob, Ham cob?


FTFY


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> FTFY


You spelt Fifty wrong.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Nov 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Can I just add that I drove from Derby on A50 today and it was quite mundane


Chapeau! to you sir-we are not worthy of such enlightenment.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2017)

We went out for lunch at a favourite cafe and it was closed.  I had to drive to another one, we're now down the club.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Nov 2017)

On my way home I walked past a house that has the Christmas decorations up and a tree in the corner of the lounge


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> On my way home I walked past a house that has the Christmas decorations up and a tree in the corner of the lounge


It's the future!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2017)

I went to the local pub for lunch today for a melt, onion rings, and prawn crisps, and had lunch with Mrs. GA and my niece. A good time was had by all.


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> On my way home I walked past a house that has the Christmas decorations up and a tree in the corner of the lounge


----------



## hopless500 (15 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's the future!


It's at least 2 weeks hence


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I hope you did the decent thing and lobbed a petrol bomb through the window....



I was so stunned I didn't know how to react


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Nov 2017)

Exactly 365 days to freedom


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Nov 2017)

I had to leave my car at the garage today. She needs new brake pads and disks. She should be all better by tomorrow afternoon though.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Exactly 365 days to freedom


----------



## Hill Wimp (15 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


>


Yeahbut then you may be able to stay near a working woollen mill.

All that yarn


----------



## hopless500 (15 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeahbut then you may be able to stay near a working woollen mill.
> 
> All that yarn


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2017)

User said:


> No role-playing... but it did include a competition to create a two minute film, which my team won. I haz a medal and booze!


The day wasn’t wasted then


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeahbut then you may be able to stay near a working woollen mill.
> 
> All that yarn


One long one, or loads of smaller ones?

She's work planned for you @hopless500, be careful!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Exactly 365 days to freedom


Short timer!


----------



## hopless500 (15 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> One long one, or loads of smaller ones?
> 
> She's work planned for you @hopless500, be careful!



I may be washing the goldfish


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2017)

I caught the end of a history documentary. The narration was so flowery that I couldn't understand what she was talking about. I wish there was a subtitle button that I could have pressed to translate it into simple language.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Nov 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> Talking of nom.... Parmesan Parsnips rock!
> 
> 
> edit... no, they're not a band!


Parsnips are the devil's work


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Nov 2017)

The countdown has begun.

364 days


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's the future!


PMSL!


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The countdown has begun.
> 
> 364 days


Morning!


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Nov 2017)

Today I am mostly in Kaliningrad.....


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today I am mostly in Kaliningrad.....



Today I will mostly be in my bunk.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2017)

Morning. It is dry here at the moment. I also noticed a bit of a gap in the clouds so somebody may be able to see Jupiter and Venus if they are lucky and if the planets are still there.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Today I will mostly be in my bunk.


All at sea.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> All at sea.



Yes M'am.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Yes M'am.


Haven't seen you for a while, do buck up.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Nov 2017)

I have forgotten how to change my avatars.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Haven't seen you for a while, do buck up.



Ok, I have been slack, I'll make my way round for a cuppa next week. I was in France last week. No real excuses for the previous few weeks though.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have forgotten how to change my avatars.



Highlight your name at the top left and click on avatar in the box, then brows for a saved pic on your hard drive.


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2017)

I'm tired ... we had a power cut in the night ... which woke me up when everything went beep and the outside light came on... when power returned!!


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Highlight your name at the top left and click on avatar in the box, then brows for a saved pic on your hard drive.


And don't choose the Christmas one yet


----------



## raleighnut (16 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm tired ... we had a power cut in the night ... which woke me up when everything went beep and the outside light came on... when power returned!!


 I've been up since just after 3am mind I'm thinking of going back to bed, just got to feed the 'ravening horde' first.


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I've been up since just after 3am mind I'm thinking of going back to bed, just got to feed the 'ravening horde' first.


Oh dear ... at least I eventually went back to sleep.... I even slept in over the first 30 mins of the radio (I normally wake before it comes on). Good luck if you can catch up... I'm going to savour my coffee now....


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2017)

Its a lovely day here, it looks like a nice day for a bike ride. Unfortunately I'm down the hospital taking my Good lady for her check up so no riding for me.


----------



## mybike (16 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> On my way home I walked past a house that has the Christmas decorations up and a tree in the corner of the lounge



Went for a walk last night & saw a tree in someone's lounge festooned with flashing lights.


----------



## mybike (16 Nov 2017)

User said:


> No role-playing... but it did include a competition to create a two minute film, which my team won. I haz a medal and booze!



Did something similar some time ago. Great fun getting mike sufficiently close, which may have involved crawling on the floor.


----------



## TVC (16 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Its a lovely day here, it looks like a nice day for a bike ride. Unfortunately I'm down the hospital taking my Good lady for her check up so no riding for me.


Hope the news is positive and she can get back on track.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> FTFY


It's taken me ages trying to figure out what FTFY meant. I eventually googled it.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Hope the news is positive and she can get back on track.



One problem is largely sorted, its just waiting for the medication to take full effect, hopefully this afternoon will reveal whats causing the other problem and we can get that sorted. I've been spending too much time in the house the last few weeks and its been quietly sending me loopy, there have been some cracking cycling days that I've had to just look at through the window.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> And don't choose the Christmas one yet


Why?


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Why?


Because it's not near enough... 1st Dec is early enough for the Christmas ones to make an appearance.... bah humbug


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Because it's not near enough... 1st Dec is early enough for the Christmas ones to make an appearance.... bah humbug


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


>


 You can go off people you know


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Nov 2017)

(Bans Potsy)


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2017)

It's nice to have the Thanksgiving before advent, kind of reins in Christmas, although in the States it gets completely out of hand the day after. So Mrs. GA says, I don't go to black Friday sales.


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> (Bans Potsy)


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2017)

I kind of like your avatar, @potsy .


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I kind of like your avatar, @potsy .


I hate myself for putting it on this early


----------



## summerdays (16 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I kind of like your avatar, @potsy .


Shush... don't encourage him


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


>


''Is @potsy making fun of me?''


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> On my way home I walked past a house that has the Christmas decorations up and a tree in the corner of the lounge


Bit late aren't they? It's nearly December!


----------



## TVC (16 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


>


Reported.


----------



## potsy (16 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Reported.


No need, I've already had my punishment.

I got sent to the politics forum for 20 minutes


----------



## TVC (16 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> No need, I've already had my punishment.
> 
> I got sent to the politics forum for 20 minutes


That is a cruel and unusual punishment, I will get on to Amnesty about it now. Be strong.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2017)

My car is now back home. Just picked her up from the Garage. No squeaky brakes now. Hoorah.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> One problem is largely sorted, its just waiting for the medication to take full effect, hopefully this afternoon will reveal whats causing the other problem and we can get that sorted. I've been spending too much time in the house the last few weeks and its been quietly sending me loopy, there have been some cracking cycling days that I've had to just look at through the window.



Her investigation didn't go ahead in the end, the test they did before they started showed up an infection, so she's back on antibiotics again, with the amount of antibiotics sh's had so far I'm surprised they haven't killed it off, must be resistant.


----------



## petek (16 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I hope those EU Citizens are paying their income tax in our great country, we'll need that tax-cash soon.


These are local gypsys for local people.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Nov 2017)

petek said:


> These are local gypsys for local people.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Nov 2017)

I've just had an early tea of jacket spud with cheese and onion,some kind of peach like fruit and a bowl of shredded wheat.


----------



## TVC (16 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Her investigation didn't go ahead in the end, the test they did before they started showed up an infection, so she's back on antibiotics again, with the amount of antibiotics sh's had so far I'm surprised they haven't killed it off, must be resistant.


Boo! Time to treat her to her favourite things.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Nov 2017)

On my way home I trod in something, so that wasn't fun being in the garden in the cold cleaning the stinks sole of my boot


----------



## Threevok (16 Nov 2017)

Forgot to charge my lights

Spent 2.5 miles of my commute home on a pitch black cycle route - not helped by the fact there's dirty great trenches everywhere, where the water company are laying new waste water pipes.

I know I've done that route so many times - that I could do it with my eyes shut, but I didn't expect to put that to the test


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> Forgot to charge my lights
> 
> Spent 2.5 miles of my commute home on a pitch black cycle route - not helped by the fact there's dirty great trenches everywhere, where the water company are laying new waste water pipes.
> 
> I know I've done that route so many times - that I could do it with my eyes shut, but I didn't expect to put that to the test


You could have tried.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Nov 2017)

The nurse at my GP's practice gave me a hepatitis jab in my left arm, and then two different ones in my right. They didn't hurt much. On being told that the hepatitis jabs were good for twenty five years, I said that they would probably see me out.

"The Good Lord will look after you anyway." Ten out of ten for bedside manner!


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2017)

Morning all and @Hill Wimp ... having just noticed you're awake! 

Feels cold out there..... but I'm too lazy and warm to get out of bed to find out!


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Morning all and @Hill Wimp ... having just noticed you're awake!
> 
> Feels cold out there..... but I'm too lazy and warm to get out of bed to find out!


I've been up for a couple of hours............................................Again 

I think I've worked out what keeps waking me up though, there's a big black Tomcat that comes in and bullies my Cats, he was asleep in the front room where I'd normally expect Kizzy and Merlin to be curled up so it's possible that he's ooked em out.


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I've been up for a couple of hours............................................Again
> 
> I think I've worked out what keeps waking me up though, there's a big black Tomcat that comes in and bullies my Cats, he was asleep in the front room where I'd normally expect Kizzy and Merlin to be curled up so it's possible that he's ooked em out.


He's in your home? I'd kick him out... apart from those collars that open cat flaps is there anything else you can do to keep him out?


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> He's in your home? I'd kick him out... apart from those collars that open cat flaps is there anything else you can do to keep him out?


No need to kick him, as soon as he sees me he's offski and if he comes across 'Fluffy' (a big semi-feral Tom that comes in for food) then 'fur flies' literally.
What doesn't help is all of our cats are neutered so don't really defend their territory, in fact they accept Fluffy and he is fine with them.







Fluffy is the one closest to the back door and near him is Mao from next-door (another regular visitor) the 4 together are my girls and bottom left is my lad Merlin.

Oh and BTW we tried the magnetic cat-flap, 2 problems- Our cats don't like collars and the flap got knocked off its hinges within a week.


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> No need to kick him, as soon as he sees me he's offski and if he comes across 'Fluffy' (a big semi-feral Tom that comes in for food) then 'fur flies' literally.
> What doesn't help is all of our cats are neutered so don't really defend their territory, in fact they accept Fluffy and he is fine with them.
> 
> View attachment 383417
> ...


I'd obviously heard of them but we don't have cats so that's as far as it goes. I have a friend with a very severe cat allergy which triggers her asthma and if we had a cat our house would become a no go area.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2017)

Morning. It is nice and clear outside with some frost around. The pesky planets have jumbled themselves around a bit .


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2017)

frost here as well , no jumble sale though


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'd obviously heard of them but we don't have cats so that's as far as it goes. I have a friend with a very severe cat allergy which triggers her asthma and if we had a cat our house would become a no go area.


Oh that's a shame about your friend, I'd be lost without my moggies.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Frosty here. I was woken by Mrs Next Door scraping her car at 6.00 a.m.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> You could have tried.


 I used to do that when I had a paper round in the 60's. Getting up early in the dark mornings took a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Katherine (17 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Her investigation didn't go ahead in the end, the test they did before they started showed up an infection, so she's back on antibiotics again, with the amount of antibiotics she's had so far I'm surprised they haven't killed it off, must be resistant.


Oh dear. Glad they found it. Hope the antibiotics work this time.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Nov 2017)

manflu


----------



## Katherine (17 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It's taken me ages trying to figure out what FTFY meant. I eventually googled it.



https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/forum-cycling-acronyms.1590/

I'm surprised that it's not in the original list but here are some more to keep you busy!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/forum-cycling-acronyms.1590/
> 
> I'm surprised that it's not in the original list but here are some more to keep you busy!


There's no BBFN.


----------



## Katherine (17 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> There's no BBFN.


Needs adding then.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Nov 2017)

Rather chilly today after the balmy weather earlier in the week.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2017)

It is lovely and bright here although still a bit frosty.


----------



## summerdays (17 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Rather chilly today after the balmy weather earlier in the week.


But chilly to you is probably quite warm elsewhere


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It is lovely and bright here although still a bit frosty.



I was woken up this morning by the sound of people scraping windscreens


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2017)

I had serious scraping to do when I finished w*rk at midnight. Plus 5 minutes waiting with the engine running until it was clear enough to see through the windscreen properly.


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2017)

I am watching the squirrels raid the bird table and bury the loot in the garden.

Tea and toast on the go for me.


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Wanna borrow an air rifle?


Will it reach Leicester?


----------



## Threevok (17 Nov 2017)

No bike again today. I tried the last two daya , but my back doesn't seem to be getting much better,

I hope this isn't the beginning of the end of bike riding , as far as my spine is concerned


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Frosty here. I was woken by Mrs Next Door scraping her car at 6.00 a.m.


I scrape mine at 4:40 a.m..


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> No bike again today. I tried the last two daya , but my back doesn't seem to be getting much better,
> 
> I hope this isn't the beginning of the end of bike riding , as far as my spine is concerned


No, but I might prescribe a recumbent, along with a beard, and some beer. They all seem to go together in my experience.


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, but I might prescribe a recumbent, along with a beard, and some beer. They all seem to go together in my experience.



I've got the beard and the bad back, but I haven't got the recumbent yet.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> That is a cruel and unusual punishment, I will get on to Amnesty about it now. Be strong.


We're thinking of you!


----------



## Katherine (17 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I was woken up this morning by the sound of people scraping windscreens




I was woken early by the bin men emptying the recycling. They always do the loudest one as early as possible!! 




Threevok said:


> No bike again today. I tried the last two daya , but my back doesn't seem to be getting much better,
> 
> I hope this isn't the beginning of the end of bike riding , as far as my spine is concerned




Fingers crossed for a good recovery.


----------



## Threevok (17 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, but I might prescribe a recumbent, along with a beard, and some beer. They all seem to go together in my experience.



You know I have always wanted to try one - a recumbent that is (I can't grow a beard for toffee, although I do know my way around a glass)

Trouble is, you couldn't use a recumbent around here, as all the silly control gates on the cycle route are too small to get one though. You can't even get a pushchair through some of them.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> You know I have always wanted to try one - a recumbent that is (I can't grow a beard for toffee, although I do know my way around a glass)
> 
> Trouble is, you couldn't use a recumbent around here, as all the silly control gates on the cycle route are too small to get one though. You can't even get a pushchair through some of them.


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 383471



Now I like that!


----------



## Threevok (17 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 383471



Love it. 

Now I just need something to get it up and down my rather steep steps - or move to a bungalow


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2017)

Whilst running an errand today (collecting 8 packs of 12 pouches of cat food, a fortnights worth) from Wilco I had to pop into Aldi on the way back for some Haddock fillets, whilst in there I espied some "Glen Marnoch" Islay 'Limited Release' Single Malt at a good price so for the purposes of research I bought a bottle. Not bad although after 'googling' it I agreed with this reviewer,

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...lay-edition/&usg=AOvVaw3VuGO5-WIk4z00LAU8eurB



Spoiler



It does taste like a 'cask strength' that was probably sold for blending but Aldi added water to drop it to 40% and bottled it.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> You know I have always wanted to try one - a recumbent that is (I can't grow a beard for toffee, although I do know my way around a glass)
> 
> Trouble is, you couldn't use a recumbent around here, as all the silly control gates on the cycle route are too small to get one though. You can't even get a pushchair through some of them.



I hope your back improves soon.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2017)

My daughter rang my wife this morning saying that she had popped round her friends house and clipped a low kerb. 2 inches high it had taken a chunk out of the side wall.
She was going to put the spare on but thought it was bald. She rang a tyre company who wanted to charge £140 just for the call out. Guess who had to go and play.
I managed to jack the car up and removed the wheel. The kerb looked quite inoffensive, low with a blunt edge but the tyre had a hole I could push my finger through. Budget tyre!
I took the wheel away and had a new one fitted. This is when the fun started. Trying to lift a large heavy wheel up whilst I tried to fit the bolts. For some reason the wheel wouldn't locate on the step on the hub making the whole a lot more difficult as the wheel kept slipping down. There was some muttering going on about " Vorsprung Duck Technique"!


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Nov 2017)

In Sainsburys this afternoon, absolutely nothing happening regarding Children In Need, normally they are strong supporters but not this year in fact it seems quite low key in general this year.


----------



## petek (17 Nov 2017)

MrsP off at dawn to Lincoln with her chum Debs for a night in swish hotel and serious retail therapy.
Back tomorrow evening.
She has left me a pork casserole to warm up and some artisanal bread for our tea.
Dogs currently picketing for dibs as it smells pretty good.
Bon appetit mes braves.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Nov 2017)

My cold is coming out.


Through my nose.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Nov 2017)

Gate 15N Warsaw airport. There are rumours we might fly back to blighty soon...


----------



## Threevok (17 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> There was some muttering going on about " Vorsprung Duck Technique"!



Surely you mean "Four Sprung Pork Tech Nick"


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> Surely you mean "Four Sprung Pork Tech Nick"


Can someone find the CC Yellow card please....


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Nov 2017)

I have just eaten a rather imposing Polish sausage...


----------



## Threevok (17 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just eaten a rather imposing Polish sausage...


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Whilst running an errand today (collecting 8 packs of 12 pouches of cat food, a fortnights worth) from Wilco I had to pop into Aldi on the way back for some Haddock fillets, whilst in there I espied some "Glen Marnoch" Islay 'Limited Release' Single Malt at a good price so for the purposes of research I bought a bottle. Not bad although after 'googling' it I agreed with this reviewer,
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwit2d6TgcbXAhUGiRoKHV5wCD8QFggmMAA&url=https://malt-review.com/2014/11/08/glen-marnoch-islay-edition/&usg=AOvVaw3VuGO5-WIk4z00LAU8eurB
> 
> ...


Run it through a Brita pitcher a few times, see if that helps


----------



## Threevok (17 Nov 2017)

I must say, I have been a fan of Aldi's Glen Marnoch (though not so much the Speyside offering)

Shame it's not £9 a bottle no more


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> I must say, I have been a fan of Aldi's Glen Marnoch (though not so much the Speyside offering)
> 
> Shame it's not £9 a bottle no more


I've quite enjoyed it but it tasted a little sweet to me. I don't mind the sweetness in brandy - it seems to handle it well - but I don't enjoy it so much in whisky.

EDIT: for some reason, I was convinced the earlier reference to Glen Marnoch was in the beer thread, of all places.


----------



## Threevok (17 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've quite enjoyed it but it tasted a little sweet to me. I don't mind the sweetness in brandy - it seems to handle it well - but I don't enjoy it so much in whisky.
> 
> EDIT: for some reason, I was convinced the earlier reference to Glen Marnoch was in the beer thread, of all places.



If you don't like sweetness, stay away from our local Penderyn.

That ALSO was £9 a bottle in Aldi when it first appeared.

Now you can expect to pay £30 and upwards for a normal 70cl - £60 and upwards for a Madeira 70cl


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> If you don't like sweetness, stay away from our local Penderyn.
> 
> That ALSO was £9 a bottle in Aldi when it first appeared.
> 
> Now you can expect to pay £30 and upwards for a normal 70cl - £60 and upwards for a Madeira 70cl


This stuff? LINKY £35.50 at Tescos.


----------



## Threevok (17 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This stuff? LINKY £35.50 at Tescos.



Yup, that's the stuff

I used to take a few bottles "over the border" to a good friend of ours at Dowding House in Moffat (sadly now passed away).

He did like Welsh Whiskey, did old Jim. Unfortunately it cut his life short at the tender age of 92


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I've got the beard and the bad back, but I haven't got the recumbent yet.


I know where there is one, I may need it if my knee problems continue, post laser surgery(for the varicose vein). But it's a Bike E, and they are heavy .


----------



## raleighnut (18 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> I must say, I have been a fan of Aldi's Glen Marnoch (though not so much the Speyside offering)
> 
> Shame it's not £9 a bottle no more


 At £9 it would be good, at the price it is.....................meh it's OK, after exhaustive testing (1/2 a bottle) it is Mmm that's nice, lovely 'O' where'd the flavour go over the space of 10 seconds.................................Ah well


----------



## TVC (18 Nov 2017)

Up for a spot of bonus work.


----------



## summerdays (18 Nov 2017)

Just awake cos it's morning time.... though it should be a nice day, one daughter home for the weekend, and another coming for a trip out to Slimbridge that they have decided we should do as a family today


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2017)

Morning. I think Schrodie has been in the shrubbery, he had bits of dead leaves and things in his fur when he came in.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Up for a spot of bonus work.


T

Is that to pay for that painting you bought the other day?


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Up for a spot of bonus work.


Any work they manage to get out of you is a bonus


----------



## TVC (18 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Any work they manage to get out of you is a bonus


You are my role model


----------



## TVC (18 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> T
> 
> Is that to pay for that painting you bought the other day?


It's not even that good.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Nov 2017)

Espresso and Pastis O’clock here before venturing into town to admire @Hill Wimp and her haircut. Bit of shopping, then the JR for some Westerham Ales :-)
A weekend of recouperation is in order.







Cheers!


----------



## raleighnut (18 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Espresso and Pastis O’clock here before venturing into town to admire @Hill Wimp and her haircut. Bit of shopping, then the JR for some Westerham Ales :-)
> A weekend of recouperation is in order.
> 
> View attachment 383612
> ...


Green Tea & Gin here.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Green Tea & Gin here.


Interesting start to the day! I commend it to the house :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Nov 2017)

User said:


> And where’s our invite?


It was a spur of the moment thing


----------



## TVC (18 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Espresso and Pastis O’clock here before *venturing into town to admire @Hill Wimp and her haircu*t. Bit of shopping, then the JR for some Westerham Ales :-)
> A weekend of recouperation is in order.
> 
> View attachment 383612
> ...


Is the viewing a formal occasion?

The festive season starts for us tonight with our annual visit to see China Crisis  There will be dancing  and singing all in Nottingham this year.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


>


O Mighty @Fnaar , come to us in our hour of need!


----------



## Katherine (18 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Just awake cos it's morning time.... though it should be a nice day, one daughter home for the weekend, and another coming for a trip out to Slimbridge that they have decided we should do as a family today



I hope you have a lovely day


----------



## summerdays (18 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> I hope you have a lovely day


Been called off because of the dull mizzle, I live with a bunch of wusses who apparently melt in the rain.


----------



## Katherine (18 Nov 2017)

Besides it being a non uniform day yesterday for Children in Need, it was also odd sock day as part of the anti bullying week. 
So, today I am wearing the other socks in the pairs of socks I wore yesterday. I just can't bring myself to deliberately put odd socks in the wash!


----------



## Katherine (18 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Been called off because of the dull mizzle, I live with a bunch of wusses who apparently melt in the rain.


Another day then.
￼￼ We have  ￼here 

I'm about to go and sweep leaves, only in the back garden because Mr K is on nights and our bedroom is at the front.


----------



## summerdays (18 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> Another day then.
> ￼￼ We have  ￼here
> 
> I'm about to go and sweep leaves, only in the back garden because Mr K is on nights and our bedroom is at the front.


I think it's stopped mizzling but still dull!


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Nov 2017)

User said:


> And where’s our invite?


It's an open one, you know where we live


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> Besides it being a non uniform day yesterday for Children in Need, it was also odd sock day as part of the anti bullying week.
> So, today I am wearing the other socks in the pairs of socks I wore yesterday. I just can't bring myself to deliberately put odd socks in the wash!


What a fab idea.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Nov 2017)

Overtime work as usual this morn, then a bit with the bike brigade, and lunch with Mrs. GA. From the dull, progressing to the flamboyant.


----------



## midlife (18 Nov 2017)

Watched a re run of 1984 Top of the Pops and someone in the audience was wearing a Raleigh jersey......


----------



## petek (18 Nov 2017)

MrsP is back from an overnighter shopping fest in Lincoln.
Amazing just how many bags can fit into the boot of a Dacia Sandero.
Big Issue anyone?
I need the money.


----------



## TVC (18 Nov 2017)

The Rescue Rooms is filling up, said hello to Eddy outside. Getting excited.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Nov 2017)

Awaiting a 3 bean fest created by FF. 

It could be windy on the SE coast tonight


----------



## potsy (18 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Awaiting a 3 bean fest created by FF.
> 
> It could be windy on the SE coast tonight


3 beans? 

On how many slices of toast? 

Not much of a portion that, you'll be starving later


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> 3 beans?
> 
> On how many slices of toast?
> 
> Not much of a portion that, you'll be starving later


Kidney, Canelli and Butter beans with big chunks of sourdough bread.

The rugby has got in the way of the chefs work and I'm starving


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The rugby has got in the way of the chefs work and I'm starving


They're only chucking one big rubber butter bean about anyway.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2017)

I've just had tea and crumpets, with plenty of butter and jam, and just for a change they were square ones


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2017)

That was the best I've ever seen China Crisis, they are really on top of their game and having so much fun.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2017)

It snowed here today, after being quite warm in the morning-50s F. Now eating shrimp, and some leftover onion rings from the pub. I talked a tall fellow at the bike co-op into buying a friend's bike, so I wouldn't have to buy it. He called his wife, who told him he has to trade a bicycle in. Unfortunately, what he has, in my size, or a bit small, is something I have been seeking for years. So I'm right back at square one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> That was the best I've ever seen China Crisis, they are really on top of their game and having so much fun.


Better than they were, back in the day?


----------



## slowmotion (19 Nov 2017)

My eleven minute pasta was forgotten and cooked for twenty.

Oh dear.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> My eleven minute pasta was forgotten and cooked for twenty.
> 
> Oh dear.



My three minute brew tea was brewed for about three minutes and is going down a treat.


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Better than they were, back in the day?


Yes, now they are mature, confident and enjoying what they do. As youngsters, like all pop stars and indeed most of us, they took themselves too seriously and were driven by success. Also of course, they are much better musicians now.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> My three minute brew tea was brewed for about three minutes and is going down a treat.


Smug git!


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2017)

Today is World Toilet Day.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Nov 2017)

My blue top full fat milk smells of cheese. I'm going to have to open that carton of skimmed milk i've had in reserve for ages, for my shreddies. Watery milk is naff but better than stinky milk.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Today is World Toilet Day.


I'm just off to pay homage. Back in a tinkle.


----------



## rikki (19 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> ... I talked a tall fellow at the bike co-op into buying a friend's bike, so I wouldn't have to buy it. He called his wife, who told him he has to trade a bicycle in. Unfortunately, what he has, in my size, or a bit small, is something I have been seeking for years. So I'm right back at square one.


They say that no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Is the viewing a formal occasion?
> 
> The festive season starts for us tonight with our annual visit to see China Crisis  There will be dancing  and singing all in Nottingham this year.


Tragedy. And mystery. I miss Nottingham


----------



## hopless500 (19 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Today is World Toilet Day.


Flushed with success!


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Smug git!



At your service sir.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2017)

I am awake


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I am awake


Me too... hope it wasn't the beans that woke you up


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I've just had tea and crumpets, with plenty of butter and jam, and just for a change they were square ones


Are you sure they weren't waffles?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2017)

Oooh! There's a lovely red sky forming.


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2017)

Most of the Black Horse Riders are just heading off to do a Sportive starting at Mallory Park. I am making two mugs of tea and going back to bed.


----------



## Katherine (19 Nov 2017)

Socks, shoes, base layers and gloves are on the radiator  ￼￼￼￼ 
It's going to be a beautiful cold day.


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Are you sure they weren't waffles?



I'm sure


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> Socks, shoes, base layers and gloves are on the radiator  ￼￼￼￼
> It's going to be a beautiful cold day.



We have family visiting, I can't ride today and tomorrow's weather isn't looking good.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2017)

Here it is.


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Here it is.
> View attachment 383759


I went out when you said but it was already fading...


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Nov 2017)

Going to try a bike ride, only a few miles on the flat bar boardy.

Its a bit chilly but nice enough. Family bike ride with a cafe stop....ok then  give the diet a rest


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I went out when you said but it was already fading...


Sorry if you missed it. Was it the first post or from the picture as it took time to put the flash card into the computer?


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry if you missed it. Was it the first post or from the picture as it took time to put the flash card into the computer?


From the first post but I didn't see it immediately you posted it.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Nov 2017)

Suppose I ought to do something, yesterday was a long day so feeling snoozy


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2017)

Just been to Tesco... doing to self scan thing (we are fairly new at this) and I couldn't get the bananas to scan (turned out the scales didn't work), anyway finish shopping and we get selected for a check, same person who helped with the bananas. Turns out that we forgot to scan them. I now feel like a petty thief!! I assume we will now be selected for checks very regularly now.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Just been to Tesco... doing to self scan thing (we are fairly new at this) and I couldn't get the bananas to scan (turned out the scales didn't work), anyway finish shopping and we get selected for a check, same person who helped with the bananas. Turns out that we forgot to scan them. I now feel like a petty thief!! I assume we will now be selected for checks very regularly now.



I refuse to use a self scan, too much faff. I should imagine staff are aware of issues with the things so don't worry. I am sure you have an honest face


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Nov 2017)

I cleaned the bedroom.


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I refuse to use a self scan, too much faff. I should imagine staff are aware of issues with the things so don't worry. I am sure you have an honest face


If I was going to try to avoid paying for some things it wouldn't be bananas.

I'd like to think I had an honest face but doesn't everyone. I think I was distracted at the time by the fact I told her the scales weren't working and she seemed to be doing nothing about it. It wasn't just us getting an error message.


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Better than they were, back in the day?


Tell me rhey weren't loving every minute of it. BTW, that's me and Lu bopping away in front of Gary's monitor


----------



## Speicher (19 Nov 2017)

A name has been chosen for New Kittizen at Speicher Towers. Would anyone like to guess what the name is? 

A virtual Hot Chocolate for the person who gives the correct answer. 

M'off gardening now while there is bunshine and slue skies.


----------



## Speicher (19 Nov 2017)

@potsy - that says buN shine! put your specs on please!


----------



## FishFright (19 Nov 2017)

User said:


> For those who may visit Salisbury... Mr R and I can thoroughly recommend Cafe Diwali.  Good call by the midget in a pinny...



Was it the dot to dots on the menu that sold you ? It would me


----------



## potsy (19 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> That was the best I've ever seen China Crisis, they are really on top of their game and having so much fun.





TVC said:


> Tell me rhey weren't loving every minute of it. BTW, that's me and Lu bopping away in front of Gary's monitor




What a load of old shite


----------



## raleighnut (19 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> What a load of old shite


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


>


It's OK, we've seen his spotty tights, we already know he has no taste.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> It's OK, we've seen his spotty tights, we already know he has no taste.


Sez the guy in white trousers


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Nov 2017)

Aled Jones is now being investigated for sexual harassment


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Sez the guy in white trousers


Post traumatic dress disorder?


----------



## Threevok (19 Nov 2017)

Just got back from shopping. 

We passed lots and lots of riders (MTB and road) on the way home, all enjoying this sunny if not brisk day.

So gutted and jealous


----------



## raleighnut (19 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> Just got back from shopping.
> 
> We passed lots and lots of riders (MTB and road) on the way home, all enjoying this sunny if not brisk day.
> 
> So gutted and jealous


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Aled Jones is now being investigated for sexual harassment



The evidence has melted .... So maybe no case


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> If I was going to try to avoid paying for some things it wouldn't be bananas.
> 
> I'd like to think I had an honest face but doesn't everyone. I think I was distracted at the time by the fact I told her the scales weren't working and she seemed to be doing nothing about it. It wasn't just us getting an error message.


Today a banana...


----------



## petek (19 Nov 2017)

A 'gloves essential' bracing ride out in the cold cold sunshine this afternoon. Put quite an edge on my appetite. Roast chicken for tea and Strictly results from Blackpool later.
Life is good.


----------



## Katherine (19 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Just been to Tesco... doing to self scan thing (we are fairly new at this) and I couldn't get the bananas to scan (turned out the scales didn't work), anyway finish shopping and we get selected for a check, same person who helped with the bananas. Turns out that we forgot to scan them. I now feel like a petty thief!! I assume we will now be selected for checks very regularly now.



Don't be put off. The spot checks are very random. I love the control of the self scan and you don't have to unload and reload the shopping.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Tell me rhey weren't loving every minute of it. BTW, that's me and Lu bopping away in front of Gary's monitor




I see you, cheapskate, buy your good lady @Lullabelle a drink. I saw you letting her have a sip of your pint.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Nov 2017)

Just had my sunday dinner, roast chicken salad beetroot and 2 rosti cakes..and 2 nice beers


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2017)

Our Gammon, new spuds and cauli with a cheese sauce has been ruthlessly dispatched.


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I see you, cheapskate, buy your good lady @Lullabelle a drink. I saw you letting her have a sip of your pint.


She'd finished hers.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> She'd finished hers.




Mine's Tea Total..im blessed, until the morning when she has total recall


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2017)

I had some help earlier as I was trying to touch in some lettering on my bike. Schrodie perched himself on my shoulders so he could have a better view.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> Just had my sunday dinner, roast chicken salad beetroot and 2 rosti cakes..and 2 nice beers


Do you buy Rösti cakes ready formed or do you do them yourself with grated potatoes? I'm only asking because it never occurred to me to make small ones.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2017)

I've just had two pork tamales for lunch, with some corn chips. At Aldi's, I was mistaken for a man called Farkas, twice. Once, I was addressed in Hungarian. I also bought a turkey breast for the feast of Thanksgiving this Thursday. I only have to work two days this week, due to the holiday.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you buy Rösti cakes ready formed or do you do them yourself with grated potatoes? I'm only asking because it never occurred to me to make small ones.



M&S. 4 cakes.. There lovely, same size a a standard fish cake


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> M&S. 4 cakes.. There lovely, same size a a standard fish cake


Ta!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (19 Nov 2017)

Just wanted to post a 'work in progress' of my daughter's GCSE art piece. It is called Seasons:


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> Don't be put off. The spot checks are very random. I love the control of the self scan and you don't have to unload and reload the shopping.


Well I'm assuming they will become more frequent. I wondered why she chose the banana to check if we scanned them.... because she was the assistant who weighed them on her alternative scales when we were having problems.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2017)

Just crawled in from a looooong lunch.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Nov 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Just wanted to post a 'work in progress' of my daughter's GCSE art piece. It is called Seasons:
> 
> View attachment 383899


Very good.


----------



## potsy (19 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Our Gammon, new spuds and cauli with a cheese sauce has been ruthlessly dispatched.


Into the bin? 

Chicken curry for me, back to healthy canteen food for the next 4 days


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Nov 2017)

I may have a tot of rum in my fruit juice


----------



## GrumpyGregry (19 Nov 2017)

Luncheon today was of the Michelin starred variety, and was accompanied by "bottomless prosecco".


----------



## Milzy (19 Nov 2017)

Just heard David Cassidy had died age 67


----------



## Katherine (19 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Our Gammon, new spuds and cauli with a cheese sauce has been ruthlessly dispatched.


Gammon and cauliflower cheese=a match made in heaven 



Hugh Manatee said:


> Just wanted to post a 'work in progress' of my daughter's GCSE art piece. It is called Seasons:
> 
> View attachment 383899


That is lovely.



Milzy said:


> Just heard David Cassidy had died age 67


----------



## TVC (19 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> Gammon and cauliflower cheese=a match made in heaven
> 
> 
> That is lovely.


When I do a baked cauliflower cheese it always has chopped smoked bacon and mushrooms mixed through the sauce


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2017)

Oh what a grey day!


----------



## gaijintendo (20 Nov 2017)

I am feeling much improved today. My head only hurts if I move.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Nov 2017)

I'e just fixed the coffee machine in the Bistro....i had to test a few cups, my eyes feel  as the caffeine infests my body and mind!!  I need to go for a 10 mile walk


----------



## summerdays (20 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oh what a grey day!


Yes and it's that wet rain too!!! The sort that doesn't look bad but clings to you!!!


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2017)

here...


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Yes and it's that wet rain too!!! The sort that doesn't look bad but clings to you!!!
> View attachment 383980


M firtree 2?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2017)

It's dry here at the moment.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It's dry here at the moment.


It is _now. _Breezy though. I'll be fighting into a headwind on the beer run.


----------



## summerdays (20 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> M firtree 2?


A38 by the airfield/Rolls Royce

(No one says firtee here but where I grew up outside London they did occasionally ... I was number firtee free on the register one year when we had to say our number not name and our form of rebellion was to mispronounce it!!)


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Nov 2017)

We should have had that in our schools, would have saved the teachers a lot of time, what with all the Czech, Irish, and Italian names, sometimes double-barreled.


----------



## summerdays (20 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> We should have had that in our schools, would have saved the teachers a lot of time, what with all the Czech, Irish, and Italian names, sometimes double-barreled.


We weren't impressed ... it was only one teacher, I think the only one my Mum ever went into school to complain about (not to do with numbers but persistent "Irish comments", but my mates stuck up for me in the way that kids can and asked where he was from and then used that to comment about him).


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> A38 by the airfield/Rolls Royce
> 
> (No one says firtee here but where I grew up outside London they did occasionally ... I was number firtee free on the register one year when we had to say our number not name and our form of rebellion was to mispronounce it!!)


My mum used to constantly nag me, it's thhhhhhh. Not Fffffffffff!


----------



## mybike (20 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> What a load of old shite



It's pop music, what did you expect?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2017)

Meh cold has turned into what my late Ma would refer to as "a very chesty cough". I blame the Prosecco.


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2017)

The last ten miles of my ride today was a bit wet and I was a tad damp when I got home. At one point in the cafe stop there was a robin flying round the cafe and the Woman had to usher it out, apparently it often flies in.


----------



## potsy (20 Nov 2017)

Well, today's healthy eating was gammon egg chips and beans.

At least there was one of my 5 a day in there


----------



## summerdays (20 Nov 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Meh cold has turned into what my late Ma would refer to as "a very chesty cough". I blame the Prosecco.


Did you not have enough of it? Try whiskey next time ... good for helping you sleep through a chesty cough.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Did you not have enough of it? Try whiskey next time ... good for helping you sleep through a chesty cough.


Spiced rum and Stone's ginger wine was my weapon of choice last night.... on top of a lot of prosecco.


----------



## petek (20 Nov 2017)

Today I have mostly been in Brum jewellery quarter chopping in some scrap old gold, buying loose diamonds and discussing options with the family melter ( goldsmith). Sorted out a nice set of wesserplein well-matched and super- sparkly white stones to three-quarters of a carat. All to be set in white gold individual claw mounts on an 18 carat yellow gold band for an eternity ring. It'll be MrsP's 'big' Christmas prezzie. Got a really good deal on the stones but the scrap gold prices might have been a bit better. Trade price for cash so the train fair , my dinner and all else was covered with money to spare. Three grand plus worth of tom for change out of a grand.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Spiced rum and Stone's ginger wine was my weapon of choice last night.... on top of a lot of prosecco.


Let's face it, you're now feeling a bit rum and a bit ginger.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Nov 2017)

Have gone to bed. Feel shoot.


----------



## TVC (20 Nov 2017)

I have a rum and coke and a mini mars bar. Nobody can say I don't know how to live.


----------



## TVC (20 Nov 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Have gone to bed. Feel shoot.


Do you want some rum before you go?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Have gone to bed. Feel shoot.


I'm not going to laugh, principally because I think I'm going down with a cold right now. I'd make myself a preemptive hot toddy but as I appear to have no whisky, lemon, honey or root ginger it's not looking promising.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not going to laugh, principally because I think I'm going down with a cold right now. I'd make myself a preemptive hot toddy but as I appear to have no whisky, lemon, honey or root ginger it's not looking promising.


Improvise.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not going to laugh, principally because I think I'm going down with a cold right now. I'd make myself a preemptive hot toddy but as I appear to have no whisky, lemon, honey or root ginger it's not looking promising.


oooohhh you can't beat a hot totty!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nf6crPuk_nI


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2017)

Well I never! Or I could hardly believe it. I was looking for some tools in my toolbox this afternoon when I noticed a small metal cup thing. I didn't know what it was until I picked it up and turned it over ."Specialities"! I had lost one of those when I took my Holdsworth out on a ride more than a year ago.
I was so upset at losing it that I retraced my ride looking into the verge there and back.
Could this be the missing one I thought, or would it be a nasty twist of fate and be the remaining one that I had taken out for safe keeping.
I went out to the garage a few minutes ago to check. It is the missing one! After all this time it has found it's way back home.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Like in Bottom, when they didn't have the ingredients for brandy butter, and came up with vodka margarine.


Nowt but cooking lager here, alas.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Nov 2017)

A guy at work today was filling a really big jug with ice and water. "It's not every morning you see that!" I said.
"No," he replied.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> A guy at work today was filling a really big jug with ice and water. "It's not every morning you see that!" I said.
> "No," he replied.


That kind of post is the very reason I read Mundane News.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That kind of post is the very reason I read Mundane News.


Same here and hope your cold doesn't develop into something more life threatening.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Nov 2017)

I don't want to freak everyone out but I tried buying an Italian BMT from Subway today with four pound coins and had one rejected as it was 'old'.


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2017)

My new shoes have skinned my heelWill I survive?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2017)

tyred said:


> My new shoes have skinned my heelWill I survive?


If you're on the ball, you may be the sole survivor.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Nov 2017)

tyred said:


> My new shoes have skinned my heelWill I survive?



Too soon to say...... 

#pray for tyred......


----------



## hopless500 (20 Nov 2017)

Today has been odd. A website texted to a wrong number has resulted in an unknown man buying 2 items. Telling someone about it in the pub resulted in them visiting my website and buying 3 
Weird. Really really weird.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Today has been odd. A website texted to a wrong number has resulted in an unknown man buying 2 items. Telling someone about it in the pub resulted in them visiting my website and buying 3
> Weird. Really really weird.


Not too weird!!


----------



## hopless500 (20 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not too weird!!


Unexpected!!


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Unexpected!!


That's different.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> That's different.


True. Still weird though


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> We weren't impressed ... it was only one teacher, I think the only one my Mum ever went into school to complain about (not to do with numbers but persistent "Irish comments", but my mates stuck up for me in the way that kids can and asked where he was from and then used that to comment about him).


Around here, Irish comments wouldn't get too far. I think of those claiming European nationality, 31% are German, followed by 15% Irish, 11% English. Depending on Parochial School, some are quite Irish. I had neighborhood schooling before bussing, a 14 room schoolhouse serving about a square mile or so of town, mostly Czech, Irish, Italian, and French. An odd Dutchman or Hungarian thrown in. Not like Americans are all any one thing, but one culture usually is sort of dominant.


----------



## TVC (21 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I have woken up with a chest infection.


Just starching my apron, I'll be with you soon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Nov 2017)

User said:


> If I’ve told you once, I’ve told you a thousand times - not everything is meant to be taken as a suppository.



Be careful what you use for a safe word as it may be removed or moved


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> Be careful what you use for a safe word as it may be removed or moved




Or ignored


----------



## mybike (21 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Little wins... I managed to log onto the work VPN first time this morning, without having to put in a confirmation code.



Does that mean it's broken?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2017)




----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Nov 2017)

I'm just having a bowl of my latest food fad. Porridge and custard combined. Try it,it's very nice!


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Nov 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm just having bowl of my latest food fad. Porridge and custard combined. Try it,it's very nice!




No , you can' make me


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Nov 2017)

Woke up at five with the worst headache ever. Staying in bed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2017)

Does anybody know when Black Friday is going to finish?


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Nov 2017)

Saturday?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Saturday?


Saturday 23 December? It already seems to have been going on for a good week and it's showing no sign of stopping.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Nov 2017)

I dunno. I've unplugged from all that. Shunning capitalism's' whiles, always urging me to get more stuff. Going with natural gifting impulses for a change. Not letting The Man tell me when to empty my wallet, or get into debt, just so I can work all the harder to get out of the trap I've been brainwashed into. (Gad! I sound like my father.) Merry Christmas!


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Saturday?


PCWorld have said theirs will be running on Monday.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I dunno. I've unplugged from all that. Shunning capitalism's' whiles, always urging me to get more stuff. Going with natural gifting impulses for a change. Not letting The Man tell me when to empty my wallet, or get into debt, just so I can work all the harder to get out of the trap I've been brainwashed into. (Gad! I sound like my father.) Merry Christmas!


What's needed is a power failure on the day. Get people talking, outside actually doing something.

2004 we'd snow and a power failure. Battery powered radio was the only thing on. Many moaning about no electric, but we were a lot better off than some on St. Stephens Day.


----------



## Speicher (21 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does anybody know when Black Friday is going to finish?



For some reason it is now Black Friday Week. 

I would like to buy a new floor lamp for the lounge, but I am avoiding all associations with a dark-coloured manic shopping week. If you would like to buy me a present, I would be very happy with either a bottle of wine, a small box of nice chocolates.  Or a small box of Fox's biskits.

I cannot see why we need this shopping madness, and people spending oodles of cash on fripperies.

I might buy myself the latest book by Colin Prior (available on his own website, not just Zomaan. This will be a present from Me to Me. I will be sending my mother a gift voucher for her favourite garden centre, so that in January she can buy some spring blubs for the garden.

That sums up my Christmas shopping, in a (dark chocolate covered brazil) nut shell.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I have woken up with a chest infection.


From a distance, I don't want your lurgy.


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2017)

Day 2 of healthy eating..

Lasagne and chips


----------



## potsy (21 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Well, I suppose it is healthier than lasagne and cheesy chips...


And it was only a small portion


----------



## Threevok (21 Nov 2017)

I can't wait for Cyber-Monday

I missed that particular episode of Dr Who


----------



## raleighnut (21 Nov 2017)

Well I've done my 'Black Friday Week' shopping, 250ml *glass* (can't abide squeezy plastic packaging) jars of Marmite, on offer at £2 at the local Co-op. Sell by date is April 2019 so I bought 5 jars.


----------



## TVC (21 Nov 2017)

It's cheese club time again .


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Well I've done my 'Black Friday Week' shopping, 250ml *glass* (can't abide squeezy plastic packaging) jars of Marmite, on offer at £2 at the local Co-op. Sell by date is April 2019 so I bought 5 jars.


I like the squeezy bottles.... easy to control putting on a muffin!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2017)

Morning, I've got to go and have a scan. I find I always miss a bit of that gel afterwards.

I was going to visit a museum afterwards to do a bit of research until my wife noticed that their web site said that from 1st Nov they would only be open at the weekends.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2017)

I just saw the end of a programme and they were talking about dynamic pricing and how it responds to customers entering the store. I was wondering if the prices would immediately go up when they detected a customer.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2017)

Stealth customers!


----------



## gbb (21 Nov 2017)

Yesterday I cooked a Chinese curry and rice for two for tea, lots of curry left over and a bit of rice.
Today at work my wife had a portion of that curry and the leftover rice....i had a portion of curry on its own.
Tonight, what's for tea ?....summat simple, a baked potato. What do you want with it my wife asked.....hmmmmmmmm, curry 

I suspect the curry cost £4 plus a bit for the rice and a big potato....5 meals


----------



## raleighnut (22 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I like the squeezy bottles.... easy to control putting on a muffin!


I know they reckon it's the same but I think it tastes 'different'.

I use it in a lot of things though, Stews, Spaggy Bol/Lasagne sauce and Gravy wouldn't be the same without half a teaspoon (and a quick glug of Worcestershire)


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I like the squeezy bottles.... easy to control putting on a muffin!



FTAO @slowmotion


----------



## summerdays (22 Nov 2017)

Looks like it's going to be a very soggy morning commute this morning ...... if you are in Scotland, NI, and the Lake District.... luckily I'm not but take care, I hate it when it's that wet


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Looks like it's going to be a very soggy morning commute this morning ...... if you are in Scotland, NI, and the Lake District.... luckily I'm not but take care, I hate it when it's that wet


Yep. I am blessed to live in Scotland. Lol. We are to get a window of a few dry hours the wet and soggy for the rest of day day  Luckily I am retired so will just curl up with a book with my kitten on my lap.............bliss.


----------



## summerdays (22 Nov 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. I am blessed to live in Scotland. Lol. We are to get a window of a few dry hours the wet and soggy for the rest of day day  Luckily I am retired so will just curl up with a book with my kitten on my lap.............bliss.


My hubby hates the grey dark days of winter, so I always fail to convince him to head north unless it's summertime! And yet it's a totally wrong opinion that that is all you will get .... !


----------



## potsy (22 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Looks like it's going to be a very soggy morning commute this morning ...... if you are in Scotland, NI, and the Lake District.... luckily I'm not but take care, I hate it when it's that wet


We have mild drizzle 

Day 3, it's been a tough week, only got to have 3 breaks yesterday, will have to have 5 today to make up for it..


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Nov 2017)

Diesel at at a local garage has gone up again this week to £1.26.9 !!
It may go up again at 6 pm today...


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Nov 2017)

User said:


> My chest infection is worse and now I’ve got sinusitis.
> 
> I may take the day off work.



Lot of that about at work , gws Reg


----------



## raleighnut (22 Nov 2017)

User said:


> My chest infection is worse and now I’ve got sinusitis.
> 
> I may take the day off work.


Nurse @TVC and the Vicks Vapo-rub needed ?

Or do you use my remedy of Single Malt taken orally at regular intervals.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Oh God no! Last time he got the Vicks and the Boy Butter mixed up....


----------



## mybike (22 Nov 2017)

I need mudguards.


----------



## summerdays (22 Nov 2017)

I think I need a sail!!!


----------



## Speicher (22 Nov 2017)

I got my feet very wet this morning.


----------



## summerdays (22 Nov 2017)

So did someone else's


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Nov 2017)

I cleared all the fallen leaves off the lawn yesterday....
Today, they’re back again


----------



## summerdays (22 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I cleared all the fallen leaves off the lawn yesterday....
> Today, they’re back again


I did that at the weekend! Are the leaves on the trees later than normal this year?

Edit spellings! On my phone ... big fingers!!!


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2017)

Morning. My wife and I were saying at the weekend how the trees were still managing to keep their leaves.
I think we spoke too soon.
I keep wanting to get out and try my bike but after yesterday's esipode I think I'd better take it a bit easy. I'll go and do a bit more touching up.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I cleared all the fallen leaves off the lawn yesterday....
> Today, they’re back again



You need to release them further away from the house Pete.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Nov 2017)

Budget seems ok so far after a quick look on BBC site....maybe not


----------



## petek (22 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I cleared all the fallen leaves off the lawn yesterday....
> Today, they’re back again


Big wind here today should see off most of our leaves.
I leave leaves until they're mostly down.


----------



## Speicher (22 Nov 2017)

petek said:


> Big wind here today should see off most of our leaves.
> I leave leaves until they're mostly down.



Your leaves turn into feathers?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2017)

I just had a perfectly non-contentious post removed. What was it I said? I can't possibly say.

If this post gets removed, I'm off cyclechat for good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Was it party political?
> 
> I would ask you what your post was but certain people wouldn’t like that...


The censored words are in my last post.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just had a perfectly non-contentious post removed. What was it I said? I can't possibly say.
> 
> If this post gets removed, I'm off cyclechat for good.


Mods MODS!!!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Nov 2017)

It’s a sad indictment of the way things are when a post in a thread entitled ‘Mundane News’ gets removed....


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It’s a sad indictment of the way things are when a post in a thread entitled ‘Mundane News’ gets removed....



Woah.... I'm not touching this one.


----------



## User482 (22 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just had a perfectly non-contentious post removed. What was it I said? I can't possibly say.
> 
> If this post gets removed, I'm off cyclechat for good.


Sorry to hear that. I guess it's the way things are wanted now.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Nov 2017)

Yet another chancellor has failed to address the iniquity of those working outside IR35 relative to the position of PAYE prisoners working alongside them.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It’s a sad indictment of the way things are when a post in a thread entitled ‘Mundane News’ gets removed....


Or would be if that's what had happened.

I believe Shaun has been in touch and it wasn't personal - part of a clean up of somebody elses mess.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> It’s a sad indictment of the way things are when a post in a thread entitled ‘Mundane News’ gets removed....


It wasn't this thread. And other people's posts have been removed from that thread because the thread sparked a degree of derision. If I'm not allowed to do derision, I'm not sure quite what I'm doing here.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Nov 2017)

I want to be a tree!!


----------



## midlife (22 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> I want to be a tree!!



We had to do that by listening to a radio program in junior school. All the class in the hall and one radio tuned to some sort of BBC drama / keep fit / torture program. Blimey that was a horrible flashback


----------



## subaqua (22 Nov 2017)

I just spent £50 on a plain white shirt. Based purely on the squirming and WOW comment that I got from another customers wife/Girlfriend when I was buying another nice suit today and walked out of the changing room . 

The pushing myself hard in the pool has obviously worked ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Nov 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It wasn't this thread. And other people's posts have been removed from that thread because the thread sparked a degree of derision. If I'm not allowed to do derision, I'm not sure quite what I'm doing here.


Apologies for my misunderstanding.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Nov 2017)

User said:


> You were coming out of the Ladies' changing rooms?


Isn’t all about how you identify these days?


----------



## GM (22 Nov 2017)

Just got back from a poncy culture evening. Three and a half hours live screening of ‘The Exterminating Angel’ Absolutely bonkers


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2017)

Next doors cat often stops in the corner of my garden and looks at me fuming the other side of the patio doors. "F*****g c**" I think to myself.


----------



## Speicher (22 Nov 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Next doors cat often stops in the corner of my garden and looks at me fuming the other side of the patio doors. "F*****g c**" I think to myself.



Is he called Smokey?


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Nov 2017)

Why does toast always seem to hit the spot


----------



## slowmotion (22 Nov 2017)

I just measured our TV. It's 20". Seeing as how I had a tape measure to hand, I went out into the rain and measured my scaffold pole by the light of a torch.....a useful 3.2 metres. Some might say that I exist in a state of TV deprivation, but I console myself that, on the scaffold front, I am mightily blessed.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2017)

I seem to have a load of tiny symbols?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Nov 2017)

I believe we all do. It's innovation time.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2017)

Schrodie has just come in all wet and is washing my face by rubbing his head against mine!


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2017)

It's an illusion, most will be disappearing shortly ... (and weren't supposed to be there yet - bloody computers!)


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Nov 2017)

Well, they seem quite nice, just the same, much more advanced than Bike Forums or some such.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2017)

I'm having a play whilst they are there.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2017)

I hit some standing water on the A483 to Wrexham this morning. Apart from that the trip was relatively uneventful.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Nov 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> I hit some standing water on the A483 to Wrexham this morning. Apart from that the trip was relatively uneventful.


Standing water on the highway? Sounds bad, but any cars over here wouldn't be able to cope too well. Probably why I'm going to have a look at an old Audi tomorrow(Thanksgiving) The holiday will assure that I can look at this car without being pestered by my salesman, who seems to know whenever I'm near the lot. I think it has all-wheel drive.


----------



## BSOh (23 Nov 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> I hit some standing water on the A483 to Wrexham this morning. Apart from that the trip was relatively uneventful.



Sorry, I got sucked in by the shiny new buttons and hit the I agree button to see what would happen. So I now agree that you were indeed on the A483 this morning


----------



## BSOh (23 Nov 2017)

I bought my first ever gym membership this morning. Paid for by cigarette money now that I'm a non-smoker. Looked in mirror and gave old smoking me a smug look


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Nov 2017)

I've been alive for 20827 days.


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2017)

Its 0110hrs and I'm sat in bed drinking beer.


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Nov 2017)

After a day of downpours, Lancaster's river is difficult to cross with many roads closed due to flooding... 
thankfully i ride a bicycle and had no trouble getting home. I'm feeling very very smug about it


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2017)

I'm baaaaack! 

Normal service has been resumed. Am suffering from fabric overload. 

Maybe I should go to bed and see how the world looks in the morning.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I just measured our TV. It's 20". Seeing as how I had a tape measure to hand, I went out into the rain and measured my scaffold pole by the light of a torch.....a useful 3.2 metres. Some might say that I exist in a state of TV deprivation, but I console myself that, on the scaffold front, I am mightily blessed.



32" and no scaffolding, am i in the past?


----------



## slowmotion (23 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> 32" and no scaffolding, am i in the past?


With a few quid for a tube and a bit of practice, you could be like me, old bean.

[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT6OOlI8Sfg[/media]


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> 32" and no scaffolding, am i in the past?


If you are so are we.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2017)

Well it's a tad gusty out there. Unfortunately National Rail says my trains are running ok

Two days to go then we are heading North, very North


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> With a few quid for a tube and a bit of practice, you could be like me, old bean.
> 
> [media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT6OOlI8Sfg[/media]




one can only hope....


----------



## summerdays (23 Nov 2017)

Drinking my cup of coffee.... must be morning time


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


> It is but are there no limits?


I don’t know.... worth discussing....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Nov 2017)

On a train to Lahndahn.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2017)

Nearly on a train to Lahndahn.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2017)

It is dry and dark outside.

I'm still playing with those little piccy things.


----------



## Spinney (23 Nov 2017)

Drinking tea in bed.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2017)

Just seen the weather report for Scotland.

We could be battling through snow to get to the islands and then there is the ferry crossing


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2017)

Oooh! I can see a clear bit of blue sky.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just seen the weather report for Scotland.
> 
> We could be battling through snow to get to the islands and then there is the ferry crossing


----------



## Zimbob (23 Nov 2017)

Snowing here in Inverness, huge flakes too, at least 50mm across 

Tonights ride may be off the cards...


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 384291



get on....


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2017)

Zimbob said:


> Snowing here in Inverness, huge flakes too, at least 50mm across
> 
> Tonights ride may be off the cards...


We are leaving the balmy SE coast of England at 4am on Saturday. First night Fort William then onto Skye for the second night before sailing to the Uists.

Not sure if we go near Inverness but if so can you ensure the roads are clear for Southern softies please


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 384291


You are not helping.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You are not helping.









?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> get on....


How's it been out there the last 24 hours?
Pretty wild ashore....


----------



## Spinney (23 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are leaving the balmy SE coast of England at 4am on Saturday. First night Fort William then onto Skye for the second night before sailing to the Uists.
> 
> Not sure if we go near Inverness but if so can you ensure the roads are clear for Southern softies please


Some friends I know drove to Skye. The map-savvy friend was in the back, not paying attention to the route cos the driver and front seat passenger had been to Scotland loads of times before and were following the satnav.

Then they pulled up at the dock at Mallaig, and the sat nav told them there was 9 hours to wait for the ferry. Map-savvy friend in back  and wishing she'd been paying attention at Fort William.
Turn around, drive back to Fort William, take the correct road for the Skye bridge.

Hint: do not turn left just north of Fort William. The signpost for the Road to the Isles may try to lead you astray...


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I seem to have a load of tiny symbols?



Yes and me, looks like fun


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2017)

I'm liking those new symbols, its almost like being on facebook.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2017)

Our bird table was feeling a bit poorly this morning and was having a lie down.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Nov 2017)

I haven't had a gold star since I was about 6....


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


> That is an idea



I know your elf wisdom is very astute but in this instance I hope it' a mile off..


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm liking those new symbols, its almost like being on facebook.



Just stop that..


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Nov 2017)

What's the new avatar @User

Looks like a German Masonic emblem?


----------



## potsy (23 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> I'm liking those new symbols, its almost like being on facebook.


Didn't we have these once before?


----------



## subaqua (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


> You were coming out of the Ladies' changing rooms?



no, she was hanging round the Male changing rooms waiting for her partner. who looked nothing like as good as me in a suit. 

Barney Stinson WAS right...


----------



## subaqua (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


> That is an idea




even a bad idea is an Idea . 

philosophy as well today . you are all blessed


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2017)




----------



## raleighnut (23 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Standing water on the highway? Sounds bad, but any cars over here wouldn't be able to cope too well. Probably why I'm going to have a look at an old Audi tomorrow(Thanksgiving) The holiday will assure that I can look at this car without being pestered by my salesman, who seems to know whenever I'm near the lot. I think it has all-wheel drive.


A mate used to have a Camaro with the 351 engine in it, we were in it once in the rain and drove through a biggish puddle, the revs shot up and the back end went sideways (this in in a straight line at a steady throttle doing about 60mph) it scared me but Andy reckoned it happened all the time.

Probably not helped by the 10-12 inch wide "General Grabber" tyres on the back though.


----------



## postman (23 Nov 2017)

Back from Edinburgh,it was wet.Great Christmas market though.Smashing to see my daughter.We stayed posh The Braid Hills Hotel.oh boy, we were upgraded for some unknown reason.It was nice.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2017)

These new symbols are starting to look a bit like decorations on a tree.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2017)

GM said:


> Just got back from a poncy culture evening. Three and a half hours live screening of ‘The Exterminating Angel’ Absolutely bonkers



This one?


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I seem to have a load of tiny symbols?



I've got "The requested page could not be found".


----------



## subaqua (23 Nov 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 384305



looks a bit like devon n cornwall to me


----------



## summerdays (23 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just seen the weather report for Scotland.
> 
> We could be battling through snow to get to the islands and then there is the ferry crossing


I recommend Sea Sickness tablets .... I can't remember the brand I was recommended by a friend ... we used to use the Sturgeon 15 ? ones (but she reckoned the new brand were better, perhaps because of the time you had to take them).


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I recommend Sea Sickness tablets .... I can't remember the brand I was recommended by a friend ... we used to use the Sturgeon 15 ? ones (but she reckoned the new brand were better, perhaps because of the time you had to take them).




On a trip to Sweeden a few years ago we had 40ft of swell in the North sea.

I think myself and a handful of others were ok
The boat looked like a war zone with bodies lying everywhere..even the crew were struggling.
My wife was as sick as it' possible to be , she kept saying Kill Me!!!
I got a load of pills of the Purser and fed her them...he said only 2, I think she had 8.
She was like a heroine addict for a day or 2 but stopped being I'll.

Strangely she won' go on a cruise again.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Nov 2017)

My phone is being particularly bad with changing what I type atm
As I struggle to see letters in the word this is friggin annoying...


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just seen the weather report for Scotland.
> 
> We could be battling through snow to get to the islands and then there is the ferry crossing





Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 384291


Something to settle the nerves

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wGqbfJ6GSg4


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-QLWBtx8XbE


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I recommend Sea Sickness tablets .... I can't remember the brand I was recommended by a friend ... we used to use the Sturgeon 15 ? ones (but she reckoned the new brand were better, perhaps because of the time you had to take them).


For Scotland she should take Nicola Sturgeon tablets....


----------



## summerdays (23 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> For Scotland she should take Nicola Sturgeon tablets....


are they hard to swallow?  You can chew the ones I was talking about


----------



## subaqua (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


> The only time I've ever been seasick was on a dive boat in Ibiza, when I was a tad hungover. As soon as I got kitted up and hit the water I was fine.
> 
> As kids, we were on a crossing of the Cook Strait where my sister and I were the only people* left standing... even the crew were lying puking in the corridors.
> 
> ...




I can confirm you can indeed Vom through an ATX40 at 6m as the swell got a bit bonkers on the deco stop


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Nov 2017)

It was raining heavily in Cumbria yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2017)

I'm back! I've been out and had some fun. I thought as it was sunny I would give the BSA TdF a road test.
Things didn't get off to a great start. As I was just about to get going it started raining. Oh! Come Hell or High water I was still going. Half a mile in as I was going round a roundabout I felt a clunk and my foot slipped off the pedal, I looked down. No pedal ! Just a shaft. I stopped, parked my bike and went to look for it.
It is amazing what you can find at the side of a roundabout, locking wheel nut, Schrader valve from a car wheel and eventually my pedal.
I went back to my bike, had a look contemplated going back home and thought No I'm going on.
I was enjoying the ride despite my foot slipping a bit on the shaft, even the rock hard saddle felt alright, the Chamois leather seemed to make it more comfortable.
Well I've been out and around and had fun, at times my road speed was going backwards due to the headwind but the bike felt and went well. It may be made out plain gauge high tensile steel but with the ally wheels it felt fine and I enjoyed my ride.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> are they hard to swallow?  You can chew the ones I was talking about


They certainly repeat on you....


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 384291


What, you're crossing Lake Michigan in fair weather? I'll try and get to Navy Pier, and bring you guys some hot dogs. And Green River.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


> A light swell by Cook Strait standards...


You have that right, not a rough day on the sea, just moderate chop until the screws come out of the water.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> What's the new avatar @User
> 
> Looks like a German Masonic emblem?


Looks like Pope Gregory, to me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Something to settle the nerves
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wGqbfJ6GSg4
> 
> ...



Things seem to even out when they turn into the waves.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> For Scotland she should take Nicola Sturgeon tablets....


I have just bought some and im going to get travel bands as well.

Why are we doing this and not flying


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have just bought some and im going to get travel bands as well.
> 
> Why are we doing this and not flying


Train might be nice, as far as you can get.


----------



## Threevok (23 Nov 2017)

I've been away too long (since 7pm last night) and just got bombarded by multiple alerts to skim through

My apologies for anything/anyone I have missed


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> How's it been out there the last 24 hours?
> Pretty wild ashore....



I'm off, just before it kicked up. Love it though. the rougher it is the better I sleep.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2017)

User13710 said:


> More to the point, why this time of year?


It's been a busy year and we really want to see our friends. We didn't think we would have time but we had a few spare days so we decided to book it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Train might be nice, as far as you can get.


I'm saving that GEM for retirement next year. The Caledonian sleeper with @Fab Foodie as my bag boy


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Just what an ex of mine used to say....


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2017)

User13710 said:


> More to the point, why this time of year?


You know.... the romance of dark skies, the Northern lights, wild open spaces, the Atlantic coast, 5 seasons in one day and very little in the way of internet coverage....


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You know.... the romance of dark skies, the Northern lights, wild open spaces, the Atlantic coast, 5 seasons in one day and very little in the way of internet coverage....


I don't have to travel for that, except the Atlantic bit.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


> The only time I've ever been seasick was on a dive boat in Ibiza, when I was a tad hungover. As soon as I got kitted up and hit the water I was fine.
> 
> As kids, we were on a crossing of the Cook Strait where my sister and I were the only people* left standing... even the crew were lying puking in the corridors.
> 
> ...




I'm the same ,i dont get sick, first time i did an Amsterdam trip on the ferry i thought " why are the loos down some steps"
The very rough crossing back soon answered my query . Slosh slosh ,was like vegie soop for the 5 thousand


----------



## Hitchington (23 Nov 2017)

Bin mystery baffles Carlisle resident


----------



## raleighnut (23 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> I'm the same ,i dont get sick, first time i did an Amsterdam trip on the ferry i thought " why are the loos down some steps"
> The very rough crossing back soon answered my query . Slosh slosh ,was like vegie soop for the 5 thousand


I've done an Irish Sea crossing like that, I was fine in the Bar for the crossing but deciding to have a quick pee before we got back into the car (I was the 'navigator' on the trip) was a mistake 
You'd have needed waders to get through that lot so I just pee'd through the doorway


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2017)

Really tired today, barely slept last night, just couldn't get to sleep. Then I was pretzeled around the cat (Lexi) and now my back's been really stiff. Still struggling with that a wee bit. 

On the plus side, I started up a batch of crystallized pineapple.  

I remember some pretty bouncy crossings between Dover and Zeebrugge back in the day... One 12 hour crossing on the Pride of Bruges (spirit class ferry) comes to mind, as well as one on a "Trader" class where all the bottles in the bar got smashed...


----------



## GM (23 Nov 2017)

mybike said:


> This one?







That's the one.

More culture, currently posting from McD Watford Gap M1.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2017)

I was putting some washing out on the line earlier and Schrodie came out to help, so he rolled onto his back for tummy tickles.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Nov 2017)

Ive just had 3 weetabix in warm milk and mackerel toasties for my tea.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Nov 2017)

Somehow, somewhere, between the office and the wail way station I appear, somehow, to have become somewhat inebriated.

I blame the cold'n'flu remedy.


----------



## BSOh (24 Nov 2017)

Accy cyclist said:


> ...weetabix in warm milk ...



mmmmm my favourite, although breakfast not tea, but still


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I've done an Irish Sea crossing like that, I was fine in the Bar for the crossing but deciding to have a quick pee before we got back into the car (I was the 'navigator' on the trip) was a mistake
> You'd have needed waders to get through that lot so I just pee'd through the doorway


The above is repeating!

18 months Nearly two years on.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> The above is repeating!
> 
> 18 months Nearly two years on.


It was a memorable crossing.


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2017)

morning ... not sure what I'm expecting weather wise today... yesterday started wonderfully with blue skies though a little chilly and ended with horrible cold rain.... yuk!!!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2017)

Morning! It was black Friday when I first looked out but it has now brightened up a bit.


----------



## TVC (24 Nov 2017)

Happy Black Friday everyone.

I will not be shopping today. I thought last year the wheels were starting to come off this particular refuse cart of an idea, but from the state of my inbox this morning I appear to be wrong


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2017)

Have our intrepid explorers arrived yet?


----------



## raleighnut (24 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Happy Black Friday everyone.
> 
> I will not be shopping today. I thought last year the wheels were starting to come off this particular refuse cart of an idea, but from the state of my inbox this morning I appear to be wrong


I too shall not be purchasing anything today, having said that Maz did manage to buy me a pair of very swish 'Dune' Chelsea/Cowboy boots in black Suede this week reduced from £110 to £44.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Nov 2017)

Holiday for me and mrs Lon
She's planned a morning at Burghley House as they have a Cristmas Market this weekend.
I cant tell you how overjoyed im feeling at the moment! I may have some me time at the local later.
The shoulder specialist did say a few beers wont hurt so I'm not going to argue with his advice
Its rather chilly in north Cambs but at least that wind has died down


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2017)

There is a bit of an orange glow forming to the East.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> There is a bit of an orange glow forming to the East.



Probably the new tanning shop ? Black friday sale..with 50% of a full orange


----------



## TVC (24 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> There is a bit of an orange glow forming to the East.


Have they finally burned down Swindon?


----------



## TVC (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> *Presses ‘Cancel’ on the order of an edible mankini for TVC*


You get me that every year


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Micky Flanagan's on Desert Island Discs...


I heard most of that, he was very interesting. Apart from it said he's a comedian I still don't know who he is....
Google.
Oh. Still none the wiser but seems he's a popular chap. How come these people just pass me by?


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2017)

One of the women on the shop floor has asked for the door to the upstairs be opened so she can go up there, that can only mean 1 thing... shop floor Christmas tree will be up tomorrow if not this morning


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I heard most of that, he was very interesting. Apart from it said he's a comedian I still don't know who he is....
> Google.
> Oh. Still none the wiser but seems he's a popular chap. How come these people just pass me by?



Cannot do with the guy, his voice is irritating and he isn't very funny


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> *Presses ‘Cancel’ on the order of an edible mankini for TVC*


----------



## SteveF (24 Nov 2017)

I have a cold, am not amused.


----------



## SteveF (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> If anything like mine, it's only a 2 - 3 dayer...



Hope so, I farking hate having a cold!


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Happy Black Friday everyone.
> 
> I will not be shopping today. I thought last year the wheels were starting to come off this particular refuse cart of an idea, but from the state of my inbox this morning I appear to be wrong



I refuse to buy anything during this ghastly event, well maybe a loaf of bread but I don't think that counts.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Really tired today, barely slept last night, just couldn't get to sleep. Then I was pretzeled around the cat (Lexi) and now my back's been really stiff. Still struggling with that a wee bit.
> 
> On the plus side, I started up a batch of crystallized pineapple.
> 
> I remember some pretty bouncy crossings between Dover and Zeebrugge back in the day... One 12 hour crossing on the Pride of Bruges (spirit class ferry) comes to mind, as well as one on a "Trader" class where all the bottles in the bar got smashed...


What about the punters? Oh and I just bought 2 inner tubes this morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Nov 2017)

Just got home after a visit to Burghley House xmas market.
I hate things like this ,crowded and mostly stuff of no interest to me.
The wife loved it and got some xmas prezzies..

Very cold but a beautiful bright day , worth a vist for the food and drinks on offer and its free parking and entry.
Go early would be my advice


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Is it on tomorrow as well? Do they allow dogs?



Yes Reg all weekend, nice for a stroll in the grounds too.
Dogs on leads as you would expect are fine.

Lots of Deer at Burghley


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2017)

Marks and Spencers at St Pancras is rammed


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Nov 2017)

We have to go to M&S and Morrisons soon......why the hell did i book a holiday

i'm going to enjoy my pub time later...


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> What about the punters?



I was fine, and so was dad. Everyone else seemed to be flat out, praying for an end to their misery...


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2017)

Off to a cat show tomorrow. Early start, but not stupidly so. Show kit all prepped, just need to do manicures, pedicures etc.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2017)

This is what happened to my pedal yesterday.


----------



## TVC (24 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Marks and Spencers at St Pancras is rammed


Did they have any of your G&T tins left.

Anyway, when are you heading to the nicer parts of this country?


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Did they have any of your G&T tins left.
> 
> Anyway, when are you heading to the nicer parts of this country?


I live in the nice part of this country.

4am tomorrow we will be heading to Scotland. Apparently the island has had a good dump of snow overnight.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Has Fabbers had the car fixed then?


No.

I think he is hoping the rust will add value or at least weight for towing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I've done an Irish Sea crossing like that, I was fine in the Bar for the crossing but deciding to have a quick pee before we got back into the car (I was the 'navigator' on the trip) was a mistake
> You'd have needed waders to get through that lot so I just pee'd through the doorway


That's what everyone else does, I think. That was one of the problems with the Island hopping strategy in the South Pacific in WWII. Troops would be battened down in rough weather, and the heads would soon become unimaginable, leading to even more seasickness, because troops were never on board ship long enough to get their sea legs. My father, like myself, pretty immune to sea sickness, but he also made it so he could be on K.P. for any voyage, because of all this. Also, we are no below deckers in my family.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Happy Black Friday everyone.
> 
> I will not be shopping today. I thought last year the wheels were starting to come off this particular refuse cart of an idea, but from the state of my inbox this morning I appear to be wrong


I shall send Mrs. GA, scrappy little ginger. Like I have any say in the matter.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 384291



Just a glass of water makes @Hill Wimp seasick


----------



## hopless500 (24 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I recommend Sea Sickness tablets .... I can't remember the brand I was recommended by a friend ... we used to use the Sturgeon 15 ? ones (but she reckoned the new brand were better, perhaps because of the time you had to take them).


Stugeron do the job.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2017)




----------



## hopless500 (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> If anything like mine, it's only a 2 - 3 dayer...


If it's anything like mine (and others around me) it's only a 2-3 dayer, but you get it 5 times in 3 weeks


----------



## hopless500 (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Whereas a glass of gin will help her get her sealegs...


It certainly makes her cycle faster


----------



## TVC (24 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I shall send Mrs. GA, scrappy little ginger. Like I have any say in the matter.


In America it makes perfect sense, just as we have Boxing day sales. Here it's just another Friday in November, soon we'll be seeing Bastille Day bargains and Anzac sales.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Why didn't you go up there yesterday to hide it?



The skip woukd be a good place . Suppose we will be putting one up in the office as well in a couple of weeks.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> The skip woukd be a good place . Suppose we will be putting one up in the office as well in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2017)

We have bought a ball of catnip and placed it in the lounge next to Merlot's scratch post, she is sat at the other end of the lounge completely oblivious, not very strong then


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2017)

It looks like somebody has been cleaning their paint brushes in the sky.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We have bought a ball of catnip and placed it in the lounge next to Merlot's scratch post, she is sat at the other end of the lounge completely oblivious, not very strong then



She played with it for about 1 minute and that was it, waste of money


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Nov 2017)

The train is just pulling into my station.

I'm on holllliday 


Off now to dig out Arctic gear


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Nov 2017)

one now owns two pairs of occupational varifocals. I can rock both the Harry Potter/Nazi war criminal and the 70's porn star/70's tv private eye looks.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> You are clearly going to have to show us photos so that everyone can judge.


That reminds me... I need to do another new frames poll after me hols.
You have been warned!


----------



## TVC (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> You are clearly going to have to show us photos so that everyone can laugh.


FTFY


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> You're taking the van with you?


No waaaay. It’d take us all week!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Give the game away, why don't you.


Larf? We nearly did.


----------



## TVC (24 Nov 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 384477
> View attachment 384478
> 
> Larf? We nearly did.


You look like User's, younger, more handsome brother.


----------



## TVC (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Git.... you could have just gone with ‘slimmer’....


But you're my favourite.


----------



## TVC (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Mr R is on Oxford Street...


Oh dear, he will be fine.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Nov 2017)

#1 son in lock down in at work in top shop offices. Lots of hysterical fashion peeps.


----------



## TVC (24 Nov 2017)

According to the BBC everything is opening up again and nothing has been found, that's a relief.


----------



## potsy (24 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> According to the BBC everything is opening up again and nothing has been found, that's a relief.


Nothing to see here, more BBC propaganda.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Mad professor alert!


You called?


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You called?
> 
> View attachment 384507


No! Don't know why but no


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You called?
> 
> View attachment 384507



 completely wrong for your face


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You called?
> 
> View attachment 384507



As others have said, no they do not suit you. The top of the frame follows your eyebrows, as they should, but I think they are too big for for physog.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Nov 2017)

Ok, @summerdays @Lullabelle and @Speicher how about....








Any better?


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ok, @summerdays @Lullabelle and @Speicher how about....
> 
> 
> View attachment 384525
> ...



Round is the wrong shape for your face.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> As others have said, no they do not suit you. The top of the frame follows your eyebrows, as they should, but I think they are too big for for physog.



Yes I agree, too big


----------



## midlife (24 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ok, @summerdays @Lullabelle and @Speicher how about....
> 
> 
> View attachment 384525
> ...



Doesn't the logo get in the way of vision?


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Round is the wrong shape for your face.



Your specs need to be not so deep, from the top of the frame to the bottom. 

When I chose new specs, I go to a local independent Hoptician. A lovely lady helps me choose the right colour and size for my physog. As specs can be so expensive, you might find it easier to choose them that way. After all you do not want to detract from your handsomeness.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Your specs need to be not so deep, from the top of the frame to the bottom.
> 
> When I chose new specs, I go to a local independent Hoptician. A lovely lady helps me choose the right colour and size for my physog. As specs can be so expensive, you might find it easier to choose them that way. After all you do not want to detract from your handsomeness.



Thing is, we wear specs so that we can see, however we have to take them off to try on frames which means we need someone else's help because we can't see properly without our specs on 

He is cute


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2017)

Black Friday seems to have lived up to it's name. It isn't half black of there.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2017)

Apparently I have a doppelganger


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Thing is, we wear specs so that we can see, however we have to take them off to try on frames which means we need someone else's help because we can't see properly without our specs on
> 
> He is cute



The assistant is very helpful with choosing frames she thinks will suit me. If I wanted to, I can use a sort of video camera system, and then view it when I wear my glasses. I am happy to help Fabbers to choose his glasses, but it can be a lengthy process.


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ok, @summerdays @Lullabelle and @Speicher how about....
> 
> 
> View attachment 384525
> ...


Better but not right....? On the other hand I may not be the right person to ask as I don't like those really round, strong framed glasses that I notice my children favouring.


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Thing is, we wear specs so that we can see, however we have to take them off to try on frames which means we need someone else's help because we can't see properly without our specs on
> 
> He is cute



Our optician has something that takes photos/video, not sure which but Mr Summerdays uses the facility as he is half blind without contacts or glasses.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> You or the cat?



The cats. Need to clip claws front and back for showing.

Had entered both girls, but will only be taking one. Someone picked up a spider bite the other day and has, not only nibbled off the scab, but also created a bald patch the size of a 5p bit on their back just above their tail. That won't get through vetting in, so no point risking it.

On the plus side, I have packed four preserves for the cat club's produce show; cucumber pickle, tomato chutney, blueberry conserve and crystallized stem ginger in syrup.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Better but not right....? On the other hand I may not be the right person to ask as I don't like those really round, strong framed glasses that I notice my children favouring.


Me and @Hill Wimp like them though....


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We have bought a ball of catnip and placed it in the lounge next to Merlot's scratch post, she is sat at the other end of the lounge completely oblivious, not very strong then



Which stuff did you buy? 

The Yeeeeow Catnip Sardines are really good. Anything with valerian or silvervine works well too.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2017)

User said:


> *Gets a large bucket of cold water for the ladies*


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Apparently I have a doppelganger


You do, i’ve seen her at Heathrow....


----------



## TVC (24 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You do, i’ve seen her at Heathrow....


There's two of them?


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You do, i’ve seen her at Heathrow....



A lady in our local Sainsburys claims to have seen her shopping in there a few times, she thought she was my sister, not sure if I am intrigued or spooked


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Which stuff did you buy?
> 
> The Yeeeeow Catnip Sardines are really good. Anything with valerian or silvervine works well too.



Not sure, the packet is at the bottom of the recycle bag, it is a ball of catnip bought from Sainsburys.


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2017)

Seeing swans swim through the mist rising from the canal at night is rather surreal.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Not sure, the packet is at the bottom of the recycle bag, it is a ball of catnip bought from Sainsburys.



A lot of shop-bought catnip isn't very good. Ever tried growing your own?

It's really quite easy (the seeds do take about a month to germinate though) and is so much more pungent than anything you can get, even the Yeeeeow stuff. Downside - you may need to grow it in a cage if you want the plants to survive LOL


----------



## Threevok (24 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> A lot of shop-bought catnip isn't very good. Ever tried growing your own?
> 
> It's really quite easy (the seeds do take about a month to germinate though) and is so much more pungent than anything you can get, even the Yeeeeow stuff. Downside - you may need to grow it in a cage if you want the plants to survive LOL



That's very interesting

All the store bought crap seems to discourage my one cat and encourage the other to manually dilute it


----------



## summerdays (24 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me and @Hill Wimp like them though....


Well that's the most important thing isn't it.... I don't want to hear if someone thinks my favourite dress doesn't suit me... I love it!!!!


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2017)

Threevok said:


> That's very interesting
> 
> All the store bought crap seems to discourage my one cat and encourage the other to manually dilute it



Though there is also a genetic link to the liking (or not) of catnip. I've grow catnip for years, and I've had some cats who've loved it (my neighbour's cat used to wreck it, hence the need for the cage LOL) and a couple of mine have ignored it.

Having said that, fresh catnip also makes for a very fine herbal tea. Just don't drink it in proximity to cats LOL


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me and @Hill Wimp like them though....



Yes, if you like them please ignore my comments. There are lots of things that I like, that other peeps do not like. The most important thing is that you can see properly. Particularly when you meet me, so that you can see how beautiful am I.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 384477
> View attachment 384478
> 
> Larf? We nearly did.








I don't know about the glasses, but the mustache is definitely giving Orson Welles in _The Stranger _a run for its money...


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2017)

Right, I'd better head off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath.

Have to be up at 5:30 to hit the road for 7.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Apparently I have a doppelganger


As do I, a guy named Farkas.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2017)

I actually rode a bicycle today. Only about 5 miles. but I rode . Very windy. Gear cable went bad, but I was able to ride the bike the whole distance in one gear. I think when it has been rehabilitated, it will be quite a goer.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Nov 2017)

My daughter came in late and slammed the front door. I thought nothing of it, but now there are load of mean-looking guys from Hereford outside, my garden's lit up by a helicopter, and the TV tells me that the whole of west London is in a state of lock-down.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2017)

And we’re off!

590 miles to Fort William with enough wool to sink a Calmac ferry...


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> There's two of them?


It’s the lost tribe of Lulabelles....


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2017)

Morning.There s a lovely clear light blue sky with a pale yellowish horizon.

It looks like we've had a bit of a frost.


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.There s a lovely clear light blue sky with a pale yellowish horizon.
> 
> It looks like we've had a bit of a frost.


I'm not sure if we've had a frost as I'm sure I can see green grass out there through a chink in the blinds.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> And we’re off!
> 
> 590 miles to Fort William with enough wool to sink a Calmac ferry...


Oh! That is very thoughtful of you wanting to wrap up all of those sheep with your wool so they don't get cold.

Have a good time.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Nov 2017)

We had ice on the bins last night but no frost here now.
Off to MK for a meeting with a care provider for FiL .
We may have a carvery at the Maypole at Kempston on the way home


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2017)

The Sun has just risen.


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2017)

Its snowing in Coventry


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Nov 2017)

Quick update on my earlier post, its frosty and bloody cold , birds fed and water defrosted


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2017)

Mr Summerdays has done a proper check and no frost here. Looking at a local station it dropped to zero early yesterday evening but then rose to 2 deg for most of the night rather unusually (given no cloud cover).


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Its snowing in Coventry



It was snowing here at 7.45


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> It was snowing here at 7.45


It gets about a bit. It was in Coventry earlier on.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> As do I, a guy named Farkas.



If you meet your copy isn't it supposed to interfere with the space time continuum


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2017)

Today we are going Christmas shopping - there, I said it, the C word. What are you going to do about it.

Fortunately our preparations for 'the gifting season' go as far as visiting two shops, one that serves fantastic food and the other an independent chocolatier. No real hardship then.


Bon Voyage to our two Arctic bound explorers.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)

Weatherby services on the M1.

Bright sunshine but it's farking cold


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Weatherby services on the M1.
> 
> Bright sunshine but it's farking cold


....and am still wearing shorts....


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Which stuff did you buy?
> 
> The Yeeeeow Catnip Sardines are really good. Anything with valerian or silvervine works well too.



Many moons ago we had a tom cat, he would get high as a kite on nip, he rubbed it all over his face and would salivate by the bucket load, our carpet would look a right mess.


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....and am still wearing shorts....


Sorry .... that's mad!! I wish I could tolerate the cold like that!


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> Its snowing in Coventry


----------



## mybike (25 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> You called?
> 
> View attachment 384507



No, they're ineffective at covering the face.



Fab Foodie said:


> Ok, @summerdays @Lullabelle and @Speicher how about....
> 
> 
> View attachment 384525
> ...



ditto


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Mr Summerdays has done a proper check and no frost here. Looking at a local station it dropped to zero early yesterday evening but then rose to 2 deg for most of the night rather unusually (given no cloud cover).


It was -1.5°c at 5pm yesterday 
Mind you, it didn't stop me wearing my sandals!


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)

Phew about to head West over the Pennines now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)

H


summerdays said:


> Sorry .... that's mad!! I wish I could tolerate the cold like that!


He hasn't even got any socks on. 

Oooer just seen our first bit of snow on them there hills.


----------



## mybike (25 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.There s a lovely clear light blue sky with a pale yellowish horizon.
> 
> It looks like we've had a bit of a frost.



There was ice forming on the cars last night.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)

Just think I'm so close to a fellow birder in Mancland. 

Wonder if he has the kettle on


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> And we’re off!
> 
> 590 miles to Fort William with enough wool to sink a Calmac ferry...



Don't they have any wool in the Hebrides?


----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> It was -1.5°c at 5pm yesterday
> Mind you, it didn't stop me wearing my sandals!


No!  Sandals went away ages ago... my toes were wrapped up in two pairs of socks yesterday


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....and am still wearing shorts....


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)




----------



## mybike (25 Nov 2017)

After my extremely muddy ride yesterday I've just been informed that my mudguards will arrive today.

Once they are fitted the drought will start.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Don't they have any wool in the Hebrides?


They do but it is rather expensive and I like to crochet in the car.

Yet another blanket has been conceived today already.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)




----------



## summerdays (25 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 384584


Oooo lovely... I thought you meant snow in the distance!


----------



## alicat (25 Nov 2017)

My unlocked shopper bike was still outside my front door when I got home from a week working away.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


>


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)

We are in Scotland


----------



## GM (25 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are in Scotland




You're going past Gretna Green then!


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)

GM said:


> You're going past Gretna Green then!


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> No!  Sandals went away ages ago... my toes were wrapped up in two pairs of socks yesterday


I did get the usual sideways looks!


----------



## petek (25 Nov 2017)

How do you count grey seals? 
Easy. - number of flippers divided by four.
Hence, this week we have 1,201 grey seal pups born so far up at Donna Nook.
Our final weekend guests of this year are here to view them.
Odd that visitors tend not to want to come through the winter. It is the best time to see the massive skeins of geese overhead. Also the , usually antisocial; Harbour Porpoises aggregate into huge pods between now and early Spring . We get processions of porpoises off our headland on most winter days. Bonny creatures all.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Nov 2017)

Christmas shopping is done


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just think I'm so close to a fellow birder in Mancland.
> 
> Wonder if he has the kettle on



No he didn't, it was lie in day 

Enjoy Scotland, Marmion can help with translation


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2017)

We went into town for 9.30 this morning, parked easily, had a lovely breakfast at Delilah Deli and then did the Christmas shopping in a quiet city centre before leaving at 11.00. As we were going the queue to get into the car park was at least 400 yards long and now traffic control are tweeting that all the main car parks are full.

I'll let them get on with it.


----------



## Threevok (25 Nov 2017)

Didn't get any snow 

Maybe tonight


----------



## raleighnut (25 Nov 2017)

I missed the snow but then I was up until late last night watching TV with the Woodburner lit and finishing off that cheap Aldi Whisky.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I missed the snow but then I was up until late last night watching TV with the Woodburner lit and finishing off that cheap Aldi Whisky.


I've a few bottles of Paddys, Jamesons, Bells, Glenfiddich & older ones of the Famous Grouse.


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> We went into town for 9.30 this morning, parked easily, had a lovely breakfast at Delilah Deli and then did the Christmas shopping in a quiet city centre before leaving at 11.00. As we were going the queue to get into the car park was at least 400 yards long and now traffic control are tweeting that all the main car parks are full.
> 
> I'll let them get on with it.


I thought town centres were supposed to be dying?

I have no intention of going into any


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> I thought town centres were supposed to be dying?
> 
> I have no intention of going into any


Ours isn't, but then we do have our own king.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)

Oh beautiful just beautiful. Loch Lomand as the starts to go down.


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Ours isn't, but then we do have our own king.


Burger King?


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Nov 2017)

Suppose I had better get on and do some ironing.


----------



## midlife (25 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh beautiful just beautiful. Loch Lomand as the starts to go down.
> View attachment 384607



Insert word of choice after "the". I'll start with "trousers" ......


----------



## postman (25 Nov 2017)

Another Saturday at the wonderful Wheels4Fun group.Starting off with a coffee at The Barn Cafe.my loyalty card tells me my next brew is a freebie,that will taste even better.


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2017)

Loch Lomond is beautiful, howver, today I wish I was here.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Loch Lomond is beautiful, howver, today I wish I was here.
> 
> View attachment 384618


Rutland Water ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)

Thr scenery is just stunning up here in Thr Highlands.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)

Oh and one more


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2017)

Struck lucky with the hotel view....


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Struck lucky with the hotel view....


It's a while since we've bern there, but may I recommend the Crannog Restaurant on the front.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> It's a while since we've bern there, but may I recommend the Crannog Restaurant on the front.


We are just opposite that.


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are just opposite that.


Their cranachen is particularly good.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Nov 2017)

Wow ,Scotland brilliant game


----------



## potsy (25 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> We are just opposite that.


Any kebab shops?


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> Wow ,Scotland brilliant game


Just seen the result, fantastic.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Nov 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> View attachment 384477
> View attachment 384478
> 
> Larf? We nearly did.


tlh has decreed pornstar for work and potter for home.


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> I thought town centres were supposed to be dying?
> 
> I have no intention of going into any



I was in the centre of Coventry yesterday afternoon, parked just outside the ring road, walked in, got our weekly shop done and walked back out again, straight in and out just how I like it.


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Suppose I had better get on and do some ironing.



I did ours yesterday morning, it hadn't been done for a while, took me about three hours.


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Just seen the result, fantastic.



A good result for Scotland and an entertaining match.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Nov 2017)

dave r said:


> A good result for Scotland and an *entertaining match*.


understatement...

Bring on the 6N's!


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> It's a while since we've bern there, but may I recommend the Crannog Restaurant on the front.


They wouldn’t let me in without white trousers....

We’ve decamped to the Grog and Gruel where they have a hog and haggis burger and some interesting ales....


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2017)

midlife said:


> Insert word of choice after "the". I'll start with "trousers" ......


A literal lol


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> tlh has decreed pornstar for work and potter for home.


Love that Tash.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)

midlife said:


> Insert word of choice after "the". I'll start with "trousers" ......


I won't edit it to preserve the humour


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Are you sure it wasn't just trousers that were required?


Ah maybe... am still sporting shorts....


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Nov 2017)




----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2017)

That should impress the natives


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I am surprised that you are allowed in anywhere.


Pity ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> That should impress the natives


Dev’n born and Dev’n bred
Strong in the arm
And thick in the ‘ead....


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2017)

This just appeared on twitter, now I want a hamster and a train set.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Love that Tash.


tlh says I may keep it until it no longer makes her smile.


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2017)

It's comedy club night again, beer, why not?


----------



## Threevok (25 Nov 2017)

User said:


> 33-18... 64 years... the Dragon isn’t roaring now.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Nov 2017)

User said:


> You need to go up a size...


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> If you meet your copy isn't it supposed to interfere with the space time continuum


I haven't met him. People appear to speak Hungarian to him in greeting(or me). When I was at uni, a guy in the marching band(not named Farkas) was also a doppelganger for me, to such an extent that I was always being asked why I wasn't at band practice. (because I can't carry a tune in a tin bucket).


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> This just appeared on twitter, now I want a hamster and a train set.



I should send that to my boss, from all the lads in transportation.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (25 Nov 2017)

Heat treat time! The magic that turns (relatively) soft carbon steel into a hardened blade. Something to do with the carbon being transformed into Martensite.

You heat it until it glows orange/red and then test it with a magnet. If it doesn't stick (it did when cold) it has reached critical temperature. Heat a little longer and then quench in oil.


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Heat treat time! The magic that turns (relatively) soft carbon steel into a hardened blade. Something to do with the carbon being transformed into Martensite.
> 
> You heat it until it glows orange/red and then test it with a magnet. If it doesn't stick (it did when cold) it has reached critical temperature. Heat a little longer and then quench in oil.
> 
> View attachment 384700


Martensitic transition on the Iron - Iron/Carbon graph. The bane of my student life.


----------



## TVC (25 Nov 2017)

The Landlord has just told me who the secret acts playing the pub at next years comedy festival are. 

A couole of proper A listers , one of them our favourite, in our boozer


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Nov 2017)

Ok, Scottish rugby team beat Australia not only that but but not long ago they thrashed South Africa! All respect to Scotland but what took them so long?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2017)

Morning! It is clear here with some cloud about. The sun hasn't risen yet.
There is ice and some frosting on the cars but not on the grass.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2017)

Oooh! The sky is starting to turn red!


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Nov 2017)

It looks a bit dull and chilly.
Off to Rutland today tho it may just be to look in the shop


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2017)

Definitely nippy, I've just done a quick stroll....


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2017)

Brrrrr! That was a shock when I put my T shirt on. It was as if it had been kept in the freezer overnight.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Nov 2017)

Morning!
Things to do in Fort William in November.

#1. Stay in bed for at least 12 hours.
#2. Leave Fort William.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Brrrrr! That was a shock when I put my T shirt on. It was as if it had been kept in the freezer overnight.



I've been sleeping in the back bedroom the last couple of nights, it's the coldest room in the house. The mattress is also very firm, its like sleeping on a concrete floor.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Morning! It’s looking a tad chilly out there. Good thing it’s Mr R’s turn to take Jack out...


Again, that's 2 mornings.

EDIT - Just seen your explanation.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Nov 2017)




----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 384753



Beautiful... keep the photos coming, it's helping my snow fix!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (26 Nov 2017)

An untried variation.

Wortleberry Gin.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Nov 2017)




----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Nov 2017)

Apologies for the double pics. Reception is hap hazard here.


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Morning!
> Things to do in Fort William in November.
> 
> #1. Stay in bed for at least 12 hours.
> #2. Leave Fort William.


Once you've seen the canal and the big hill, that's it for Fort William .


Unfair, it's a very nice place. We stayed at the Lower Observatory when we were there.





Ours was the telegraph room on the right, where the communication and monitoring equipment that connected it to the Upper Observatory on the top of Ben Nevis was housed. Lots of interesting documents and photographs are still kept in the house. very interesting.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Nov 2017)

My words cannot describe just how beautiful our drive through the highlands is. We have glorious sunshine and snow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Nov 2017)

If you look closely there are two Highland Coooows


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I do weekday mornings - he does weekends.



But only when it's not raining or less than 20c


----------



## petek (26 Nov 2017)

Just waved off our final visitors of 2017.
Amazing just how many friends and rellys like to visit , since we moved to the seaside.
Busy week ahead and then it's 'cabined up' 'til after Christmas.


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2017)

Just placed the online shopping order for delivery tomorrow, genius idea, don't know why I didn't think of it earlier 

Avoids going outside and meeting people, also avoids the temptation of all those goodies you have to walk past to find what you want.

Just need to hope there is enough in the cupboards to survive the night now


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2017)

Have our arctic explorers finally run out of phone network and are leaving us in peace?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (26 Nov 2017)

It's what they're called in Devon, although probably spoken with more o and r's! I think everyone else calls them bilberries. We picked a lot of them on a walk on Cannock Chase. 

I'm not sure about their suitability as a gin flavouring. They are a lot sqashier than sloes. I tried gin with blackcurrant some year. 

It was like drinking very dangerous Ribina!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (26 Nov 2017)

-


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2017)

Here we call the red ones lingonberries, and they usually go on pancakes, and the blue are called bilberries


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2017)

I grow the raspberry, because they aren't any good in the markets. They have to be shipped a bit unripe so they survive the trip, and that hurts the flavor. I may branch out this year, maybe gooseberries and blueberries. Gooseberry pie is quite good. The auld folk used to make it.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Nov 2017)

[QUOTE 5056610, member: 43827"]I've worn glasses for so many years they don't bother me at all, but I've been thinking of getting them specifically for cycling. I can use normal cycling sunglasses then rather than the RX inserts or the overpriced prescription lense types.[/QUOTE]

I wear glasses and am thinking of having my prescription in my snorkel mask so I can see properly when out in the water, the thought of putting lenses in my eyes makes me feel uncomfortable and would not like to use them.


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I have an appointment at the opticians tomorrow. I need a check up and I’m also going to ask about contact lenses. I’ve always had an aversion to them but Mr R has persuaded me to give them a go if I can get them in my prescription.


They are really easy once you get used to them, been wearing them for 20+ years.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2017)

I was getting worried that my cheerful outlook needed tempering so I have been watching Countryfile.

I am now about ready to jump off a tall building.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2017)

I have just bought my very first Christmas presents for this year for Mr WD. And it isn't even December yet.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> I have just bought my very first Christmas presents for this year for Mr WD. And it isn't even December yet.


You're buying him more than one!


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I have an appointment at the opticians tomorrow. I need a check up and I’m also going to ask about contact lenses. I’ve always had an aversion to them but Mr R has persuaded me to give them a go if I can get them in my prescription.



Laser not an option ?

I cant have contacts due to my scrip in one eye


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> You're buying him more than one!




I bought him 2. He is a lucky boy.


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2017)

Susan is out of Strictly


----------



## summerdays (26 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Susan is out of Strictly


Just spotted that, I have enjoyed her performances when I've seen them.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I need to name this:
> 
> View attachment 384848
> 
> ...




Enlightenment


----------



## potsy (26 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Who? What?


For someone supposedly middle class and sophisticated he doesn't half watch some rubbish telly


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2017)

Potsy just called me middle class and sophisticated.


----------



## TVC (26 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Yebbut compared to @potsy what’s growing round the rim of your toilet is middle class and sophisticated...





I heard a line in the comedy gig last night and immediately thought of you:

"Waitrose in the street, Lidl between the sheets"


----------



## hopless500 (26 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> Susan is out of Strictly


Right result. She had a good run but it was time to go.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2017)

Pretty shite day at the Birman yesterday.

Down a cat before I even left the house thanks to Lexi and her bald patch. In four of her classes, Poppy finished last in three and CNH in one. The very sweet comments from one judge made up for a lot, but the CNH was very harsh - just too much fannying around by a pedigree judge who really couldn't be arsed and not much bothering to actually just pick Poppy up and plonk her on the trolley. Makes me wonder why I bother showing these days.

On the upsides, I got reserve BIS in the bake-off with my blueberry conserve and second and third in the photo competition.

Next show is first Saturday in January, but am stewarding rather than exhibiting.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I need to name this:
> 
> View attachment 384848
> 
> ...


Venice Lagoon?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2017)

I went on a bike ride again today, as I took a picture of my new riser bars on my bike, I saw a column of smoke. I followed it, and a farmhouse was ablaze, and the volunteer fire departments and the N.F.D. were getting there. I went eight miles, longest in a while. When I got home, I finished preparations for my pulled pork, which I put in a tortilla with some shredded cabbage and carrots. I have dubbed this a_ Carnita Americano._


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2017)

Well another morning where Kizzy thought I needed a wash so I got up and came downstairs followed by her and discovered there had been a Cat-astrophe in her world, all the biccies were gone. I suspect the black semi-feral Tom has been in for a scoff.

2 bowls refilled one with 'Go Kat' the other with 'Whiskas' and it's back to purring.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Nov 2017)

Xmas shopping in Peterborough today, the weather's a bit hit and miss.
I dont smoke anymore and limit my alcohol intake


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> Xmas shopping in Peterborough today, the weather's a bit hit and miss.
> I dont smoke anymore and limit my alcohol intake


Sounds like 'fun'.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2017)

Morning from Skye.

Well it's wet and truly wild as we wait for the ferry 

We stayed in the Cowshed Bunkhouse in a fantastic pod with amazing views. The roundhouse itself is pretty fantastic too.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Morning from Skye.
> 
> Well it's wet and truly wild as we wait for the ferry
> 
> ...


I see there's plenty of wood if you decide to do a bit of whittling.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2017)

I'm in the middle of trying to replace a broken reclining seat handle thingy. It's plastic and has broken. I was going to swap it for the other side as it is a 2 seater, but it's heavy, so I'm having a rest.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2017)

This reclining 2 seater handle swap is turning into a bit of a Saga.

I've swapped the handles over but it is still not operating, it could be the cable or the mechanism. 
It isn't helped by the fact that the chair is heavy and I need to tip it up. The weight of the chair becomes mysteriously heavy when the velcro at the back attaches itself to the carpet and I end cup trying to lift the chair and the floor.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Nov 2017)

Bit chilly around the Minch this morning!
Nice CalMac brekkie though.... Stornaway Black Pudding nom nom nom....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Nov 2017)




----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 384914
> View attachment 384917


That first one looks a bit grim!!! did you get wet! Though the waves don't look huge.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 384914
> View attachment 384917


A few hills. Looks like good cycling country.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> That first one looks a bit grim!!! did you get wet! Though the waves don't look huge.


Looks quite quiet, sea wise. Leaning out over the side a bit though!


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bit chilly around the Minch this morning!


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bit chilly around the Minch this morning!
> Nice CalMac brekkie though.... Stornaway Black Pudding nom nom nom....


Are you in a play pen?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2017)

I've fixed the the reclining seat. It took a while to figure out the mechanism, it had a lot of rods, pivots and two large springs. I didn't want my fingers in the way if it suddenly went off. I sprayed all of the pivots with WD40 and it is working fine now.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Nov 2017)

I just bought a lamb breast from the yellow sticker shelf in the Penrith Morrisons for £1.62.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I just bought a lamb breast from the yellow sticker shelf in the Penrith Morrisons for £1.62.



Ooooo, well done! 

I'm going to have a mosey around the local Co-op at final reductions time later. 

Got a YS pork shoulder joint sitting in the crock pot alongside cider, sage and onions.  It's the last one of a job lot I bought a couple of years ago at 40p a pop...


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2017)

*** NUTTER ALERT*****


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I've fixed the the reclining seat. It took a while to figure out the mechanism, it had a lot of rods, pivots and two large springs. I didn't want my fingers in the way if it suddenly went off. I spayed all of the pivots with WD40 and it is working fine now.



That reminds me, I've got to get some more WD40, the lounge door handle is a bit sticky and I'm out of it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2017)

View from our sitting room.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2017)

User said:


> I need to name this:
> 
> View attachment 384848
> 
> ...


I really was not impressed at all with Two Birds Gin.


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2017)

I got in from my ride about 2pm, I've just looked out of the window and its down, I recon I timed that about right. I had a silly wooly hat moment this morning, on the way out just after Temple balsall my hat suddenly dropped over my eyes, for a few seconds I couldn't see anything.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2017)

User said:


> You can hardly see the midges...


There are none 

Apparently they don't like island life due to the breeze.


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Nov 2017)

I am sitting on the sofa trying to decide wherher to close my eyes for a minute or 90.


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Looks like I might be off to potsyville next Friday (8 December). Mr R's speaking at a conference and I may go and nosey round our new hospital.


Which one?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Their sipping gin, which is casked, is OK. Not as good as the Bar Hill Reserve Tom Cat Gin though.


My plan is to sample several local ones here on behalf of the CC Gin Massive .


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2017)

10 minutes more then i have to wake him to get ready to go to friends for the evening.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> That first one looks a bit grim!!! did you get wet! Though the waves don't look huge.


Indeed. But when we arrived....


----------



## GM (27 Nov 2017)

I've just made my first ever Bread Pudding, and it's not bad, even gets Mrs GM;s approval


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2017)

GM said:


> I've just made my first ever Bread Pudding, and it's not bad, even gets Mrs GM;s approval



Bread Pudding!


----------



## TVC (27 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Indeed. But when we arrived....
> 
> View attachment 384953
> View attachment 384954
> View attachment 384955


Doesn't look so bad


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Indeed. But when we arrived....
> 
> View attachment 384953
> View attachment 384954
> View attachment 384955


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> There are none
> 
> Apparently they don't like island life due to the breeze.


Tis a lie. I've seen hordes of the little blighters out there (when the breeze has dropped)


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Tis a lie. I've seen hordes of the little blighters out there (when the breeze has dropped)


But when it's cold? I'm not sure midges like snow....


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2017)

Good YS hunting in the Co-op today. 

Came home with six pints of milk, three tubs of whipping cream (to make butter), four large tubs of yoghurt, posh potatoes, a dozen free range eggs, a large Grasmere Farms pork pie, a pack of prawns and pack of casserole beef (for the girls).

And four cream cakes also jumped into my trolley. Not entirely sure how that managed to happen...


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2017)

I heard a slight hiss from my tyre today, and then when I checked it a bit later it seemed soft. Couldn't find my pump so borrowed one, which I ended up completely deflating it! So borrowed a bike instead, and I'll sort my bike out tomorrow when I've got my pump!!!!


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I heard a slight hiss from my tyre today, and then when I checked it a bit later it seemed soft. Couldn't find my pump so borrowed one, which I ended up completely deflating it! So borrowed a bike instead, and I'll sort my bike out tomorrow when I've got my pump!!!!


Did you check your handbag for snakes?


----------



## potsy (27 Nov 2017)

Looks like the heated seats will be getting a hammering on this weeks commutes, 3 day ice age coming to Mancland


----------



## lutonloony (27 Nov 2017)

Having used BBC I player for music malarkey, I tried the TV thingy, only to be told my email address wasn't recognised. Tried to register account to be told email address was already registered. Decided to give up


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Right result. She had a good run but it was time to go.



True, didn't expect her to win but really pleased she got as far as she did.


----------



## TVC (27 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Looks like the heated seats will be getting a hammering on this weeks commutes, 3 day ice age coming to Mancland


You have a heated seat on your bike, that's plush.


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Looks like the heated seats will be getting a hammering on this weeks commutes, 3 day ice age coming to Mancland


I didn't know you could get heated seats on a bike....
Edit ... too slow at typing


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Good YS hunting in the Co-op today.
> 
> Came home with six pints of milk, three tubs of whipping cream (to make butter), four large tubs of yoghurt, posh potatoes, a dozen free range eggs, a large Grasmere Farms pork pie, a pack of prawns and pack of casserole beef (for the girls).
> *
> And four cream cakes also jumped into my trolley. Not entirely sure how that managed to happen...*


Before or after the till?


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> But when it's cold? I'm not sure midges like snow....


Scottish Midges, out all year.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Nov 2017)

Blimey this year has flown by..


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Before or after the till?



Before, I think... They'd been hiding under the other groceries, the crafty wee things...


----------



## alicat (27 Nov 2017)

I have just crossed 'oil Brompton' off my to do list.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> But when it's cold? I'm not sure midges like snow....


I've had mosquitos divebombing me in Ullapool - Christmas a few years back - with a foot of snow


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've had mosquitos divebombing me in Ullapool - Christmas a few years back - with a foot of snow


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've had mosquitos divebombing me in Ullapool - Christmas a few years back - with a foot of snow


Yeah but they hunt you out wherever you are in the world.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Nov 2017)

I discovered the towpath on the bit of the Grand Union Canal that goes through the Park Royal industrial estate. It had its good points, but it wasn't exactly Venice.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2017)

There are only two Jammy Dodgers left in the packet..

Seems a shame to let them go stale


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> There are only two Jammy Dodgers left in the packet..
> 
> Seems a shame to let them go stale


Well?


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah but they hunt you out wherever you are in the world.


Scottish midges are a breed apart, colder weather has no effect on them.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 384940
> *** NUTTER ALERT*****


It's Kenny!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I've had mosquitos divebombing me in Ullapool - Christmas a few years back - with a foot of snow


It's a long time since I saw one of those twin engined wooden aeroplanes.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Nov 2017)

Back to work....  Its rather cold too.
See what's in the " its broke book " since i left Thursday lunch in my cheap and cheerful work building


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> Back to work....  Its rather cold too.
> See what's in the " its broke book " since i left Thursday lunch in my cheap and cheerful work building


Hopefully all of the pages will be stuck together.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2017)

It is a clear sky here with just a few clouds about. Jupiter is clearly visible although his little friend has gone.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Nov 2017)

Only a trickle now, but the coughing fits and pulsing headache are most unwelcome.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yeah but they hunt you out wherever you are in the world.


True


----------



## potsy (28 Nov 2017)

Hat, coat and gloves weather this morning


----------



## mybike (28 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Are you in a play pen?



Where else?



Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 384940
> *** NUTTER ALERT*****



Something new?


----------



## mybike (28 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I discovered the towpath on the bit of the Grand Union Canal that goes through the Park Royal industrial estate. It had its good points, but it wasn't exactly Venice.



It doesn't smell?


----------



## postman (28 Nov 2017)

Waiting in for a courier,ordered a pannier rack for my off road bike.Along with a saddlebag.Forgot to click the CC connection sorry Shaun


----------



## slowmotion (28 Nov 2017)

mybike said:


> It doesn't smell?


Not in the least.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2017)

Year ago today(Last Tuesday of the month) I was being told "Third time lucky maybe").


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2017)

What about gin?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2017)

I'll get an icebreaker started. We haven't reached epic winter yet, more like Fall with Indian Summer.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'll get an icebreaker started. We haven't reached epic winter yet, more like Fall with Indian Summer.


If you've not yet reached "epic winter", why the need for the icebreaker?


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ooooo, well done!
> 
> I'm going to have a mosey around the local Co-op at final reductions time later.
> 
> Got a YS pork shoulder joint sitting in the crock pot alongside cider, sage and onions.  It's the last one of a job lot I bought a couple of years ago at 40p a pop...


Booths in Penrith are looking very good-too bad I don't have a freezer at the mo. Marinating the lamb breast with some garlic, lemon juice, sumac,ground coriander, hot paprika and pistachio oil for my post ride snack tomorrow.


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Did you check your handbag for snakes?


Somebody get theses mother******* snakes out of this mother******* handbag!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2017)




----------



## hopless500 (28 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Hat, coat and gloves weather this morning


Sandals


----------



## summerdays (28 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Sandals



Not hats gloves, thermals, two pairs of socks, down jacket, boots (sandals safely hidden away for their own protection (unless you are mad )


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Booths in Penrith are looking very good-too bad I don't have a freezer at the mo. Marinating the lamb breast with some garlic, lemon juice, sumac,ground coriander, hot paprika and pistachio oil for my post ride snack tomorrow.



That sounds totally lush.  Would be lovely sliced up (or pulled if slow-cooked) and stuffed into a nice tiger roll.

We don't have Booths in this neck of the woods sadly, but from what I hear, they are right up there for delectable YS goodies.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2017)

Really cold here,  but it's a bright, sunny day. 

Feel really sleepy - was up for large parts of the night chatting via the Book of Faces to a friend who is struggling with post-op pain.

Quiet morning though, but will haul some firewood this arvo and maybe bake some Lebkuchen. Don't need to cook tonight as I have plenty of leftovers from yesterday's supper.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Not hats gloves, thermals, two pairs of socks, down jacket, boots (sandals safely hidden away for their own protection (unless you are mad )


It taint too cold. Still above freezing.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Not hats gloves, thermals, two pairs of socks, down jacket, boots (sandals safely hidden away for their own protection (unless you are mad )


Or right 'ard 

Ok, I'll go with


----------



## petek (28 Nov 2017)

Loading the van this morning ready for our big Christmas Lights Switch On gig this Saturday.
We have a lass called 'Enya' headlining. Apparently she is a famous popular-music singer. 
Bit dubious about the 'Confetti Cannon' , handbook for it is obviously written by someone with English as an additional language. Under 'Health and Safety' all it says is ...
"Not standing in front the activation."
Have decided to invite someone else to set that off - as and when.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Nov 2017)

User13710 said:


> Looking at the forecast, I think @Hill Wimp and Foodie will be needing air drops of food parcels by the weekend .


Can you send more shorts please, I didn’t bring enough pairs....


----------



## TVC (28 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Can you send more shorts please, I didn’t bring enough pairs....


So you've not gone native yet with a knee length skirt?


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Nov 2017)

Apparently it was Baltic style weather here today though we thought it was just rather cold.






If you look closely you can see how windy it gets here as they strap down their sheds.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2017)

The picture round on Pointless showing returning animals has just had me in fits of laughter.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2017)

Right, that's the first batch of this year's Lebkuchen dough consigned to the fridge for a day or two prior to baking. Tried a new recipe with raisins and candied ginger.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Nov 2017)

Well.

Dawn broke....









Went out and about, lovely day which a local described as “a bit Baltic”. They’re soft up here.....

Fed Sophie the sheep....






Went out.












And people think coming here in November is crazy!


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The picture round on Pointless showing returning animals has just had me in fits of laughter.



Allegedly Reyjavik is the capitol of a country in the European Union that is east of London.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well.
> 
> Dawn broke....
> 
> ...


Well what did she break...........................................Wind ?


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Nov 2017)

Winter duvet is on the bed and the lining is back in my parker coat.. Winter is here


----------



## slowmotion (29 Nov 2017)

.




I just learned that a 150kt nuclear warhead is about the same size as this rubbish bin. They seem to have become "must have" accessories.


----------



## Shaun (29 Nov 2017)




----------



## slowmotion (29 Nov 2017)

Shaun said:


> View attachment 385190


Ah yes.....the mighty 60 litre Brabantia....


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> If you've not yet reached "epic winter", why the need for the icebreaker?


Because it is not in use, at this time., USCGS Mackinaw is at Sheboygan, Wi, at her berth. Just thought it may be available for a gin run


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Ah yes.....the mighty 60 litre Brabantia....


What's the throw weight on that one?


----------



## User32269 (29 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Ah yes.....the mighty 60 litre Brabantia....


All very big and clever I'm sure. But that will invalidate the lifetime guarantee on the step and pedal lid lift mechanism.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Nov 2017)

odav said:


> All very big and clever I'm sure. But that will invalidate the lifetime guarantee on the step and pedal lid lift mechanism.


No worries. It's a "soft touch" lid . I'm sure the manufacturers will accept it for refurbishment in the event of damage. Anyway, after use, it's reassuring that one can get rid of nasty smells using a pack of these......
https://www.brabantia.com/uk/perfume-your-bin-starter-set-black/


----------



## raleighnut (29 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Because it is not in use, at this time., USCGS Mackinaw is at Sheboygan, Wi, at her berth. Just thought it may be available for a gin run


Well it could escort the tanker just in case.


----------



## summerdays (29 Nov 2017)

I've just tried to put the kettle away in the fridge.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2017)

Ooooh! That should speed up cycling to work. A HST following you along the cycle track.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2017)

Shaun said:


> View attachment 385190


It took me a while to notice it.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2017)

I know it's bin day. But which one?


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I know it's bin day. But which one?


Green today......................at least it is here. Lol


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2017)

Panic over. It's nuclear waste day today.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I've just tried to put the kettle away in the fridge.



What is it about the fridge ?

I regularly go to put non fridge items such as the cat brush, iron and even a book in the fridge. It's got so bad now that if I'm looking for something I check the fridge first.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2017)

I think I might have just seen a flock of Fieldfares or Redwings.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I know it's bin day. But which one?



Don't panic, bin days not 'til Friday.


----------



## mybike (29 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Apparently it was Baltic style weather here today though we thought it was just rather cold.
> 
> View attachment 385120
> 
> If you look closely you can see how windy it gets here as they strap down their sheds.



They haven't mown the lawn in a while.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Nov 2017)

Morning sky


----------



## mybike (29 Nov 2017)

slowmotion said:


> No worries. It's a "soft touch" lid . I'm sure the manufacturers will accept it for refurbishment in the event of damage. Anyway, after use, it's reassuring that one can get rid of nasty smells using a pack of these......
> https://www.brabantia.com/uk/perfume-your-bin-starter-set-black/



Nuclear weapons are one thing, but those are beyond the pale. Or should that be pail.


----------



## mybike (29 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I've just tried to put the kettle away in the fridge.



No room?


----------



## mybike (29 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I know it's bin day. But which one?



I'll have to ask the wife.

...

She says grey, and it's tomorrow, though I'm to put it out tonight.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2017)

Its bonkers, normal routine I'm up about half seven and my Good Lady is up about nine. With her being unwell the last few weeks she's been restless at night and up and about early. Today for the first time she's slept right through and has slept in, and I'm worried about her.


----------



## summerdays (29 Nov 2017)

User said:


> It’s a bit chilly out there...


A bit .... I'm still defrosting!!! (Though I saw more than one lunatic wearing shorts!!!)


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Nov 2017)

Father in law phoned a few times over night to tell us he can' sleep...
Felt unwell..
So we finally got a paramedic to him who said he had a uneven heart beat and he was cold...he reused to go to hospital!!

I'm tired


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> Father in law phoned a few times over night to tell us he can' sleep...
> Felt unwell..
> So we finally got a paramedic to him who said he had a uneven heart beat and he was cold...he reused to go to hospital!!
> 
> I'm tired


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I know it's bin day. But which one?


They don't take them all on the same day?


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2017)

Bloomin'  here today. Needed the  while I was out. Now sat down with a nice 

You know the weather's pretty ghastly when even Lexi doesn't want to go out. Think she managed all of half an hour this morning. Poppy didn't go out at all.

Baked the Ingwer Polsen - they're really lush. Fruity, spicy and then with a hefty  of ginger right at the end. Made a batch of Pfeffernusse dough today, and that's now chilling in the fridge. I love christmas baking.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> They don't take them all on the same day?


Not always. It's why some are "colour coded".


----------



## summerdays (29 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Bloomin'  here today. Needed the  while I was out. Now sat down with a nice
> 
> You know the weather's pretty ghastly when even Lexi doesn't want to go out. Think she managed all of half an hour this morning. Poppy didn't go out at all.
> 
> Baked the Ingwer Polsen - they're really lush. Fruity, spicy and then with a hefty  of ginger right at the end. Made a batch of Pfeffernusse dough today, and that's now chilling in the fridge. I love christmas baking.


Sounds lovely but I think your post is missing some photos... and maybe some explanations about the traditions that go with it


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Just had cold liver and bacon for lunch... it was really yummy!



Love it but cold just sounds wrong.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> Sounds lovely but I think your post is missing some photos... and maybe some explanations about the traditions that go with it



Eh, well I have German ancestry. Not much need to explain the tradition of Weinachtskleingeback...  This involves making lots of Lebkuchen and Spekulatius, not much of which actually survives till Christmas. 

In the mean time, here's some pics of Lebkuchen I made for a Cats Protection do 







L to R: Pfeffernusse, Opa Gustav's Lebkuchen, Aachener Printen & Schokoladenlebkuchen


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not always. It's why some are "colour coded".


Not enough trucks? I must add that we have both a garbage truck and a recycling truck, and the recycling bins are yellow lidded, and the garbage is brown lidded, like the rest of the bin.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Eh, well I have German ancestry. Not much need to explain the tradition of Weinachtskleingeback...  This involves making lots of Lebkuchen and Spekulatius, not much of which actually survives till Christmas.
> 
> In the mean time, here's some pics of Lebkuchen I made for a Cats Protection do
> 
> ...


My Auntie used to make Aachner printen lebkuchen with honey, as the sugar beet sugar was not necessary. The beet sugar was a result of Napoleon embargoing trade with the U.S., the worlds main producer of honey at the time, but in the States we still used honey.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2017)

More "time is money" locally. Two thirds the number of people doing the work.

We may soon have a seperate "bin" for paper, card, glass(no mixed colours), plastics(no mixed colours/types), food waste, non recyclable waste and garden waste. They don't appear to have thought it through with regards the plastics.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> More "time is money" locally. Two thirds the number of people doing the work.
> 
> We may soon have a seperate "bin" for paper, card, glass(no mixed colours), plastics(no mixed colours/types), food waste, non recyclable waste and garden waste. They don't appear to have thought it through with regards the plastics.


Sorting centrally seems to make more sense than relying on the public to sort things. I don't mind putting recyclables in a bin, but sorting them for the city seems like an undue tax on my time, and I would have the expectation that my garbage fees/taxes would be decreased. Or I may show up at a town hall meeting.


----------



## summerdays (29 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Eh, well I have German ancestry. Not much need to explain the tradition of Weinachtskleingeback...  This involves making lots of Lebkuchen and Spekulatius, not much of which actually survives till Christmas.
> 
> In the mean time, here's some pics of Lebkuchen I made for a Cats Protection do
> 
> ...


That looks lovely, I remember a sort of biscuit ... maybe half way to cake? With icing powder on top. As a child I was slightly disappointed at the strange taste. I've no idea who gave them to my parents unless the tradition extends down into Switzerland as those family friends probably would have sent presents like that... but the mini chocs with lots of Swiss scenery were far nicer to my childish tastes


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Nov 2017)

mybike said:


> I'll have to ask the wife.
> 
> ...
> 
> She says grey, and it's tomorrow, though I'm to put it out tonight.



Bin day is Tuesday.


----------



## TVC (29 Nov 2017)

I'm being allowed out to play with my cycling chum.

It may involve beer.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> I'm being allowed out to play with my cycling chum.
> 
> It may involve beer.


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2017)

TVC said:


> I'm being allowed out to play with my cycling chum.
> 
> It may involve beer.


Well it wouldn't involve cycling!!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> They don't take them all on the same day?


No, it's different throughout the country seeing that we live in such a large island.

Here it breaks down into refuse and compost today, and next week it will be cardboard and plastic Wednesday and paper and metal Thursday.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2017)

Here it's bin day on Tuesdays; black bag plus either general recycling (cardboard, paper, glass, metals, plastics etc all in one wheelie bin) or green bin (garden waste & kitchen waste). Recycling & green bin rotate on a fortnightly basis.

I only put my black bag out once a month, I barely have anything. It's usually just bathroom waste, empty cat food pouches plus a few non-recyclables, mainly plastic film.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> My Auntie used to make Aachner printen lebkuchen with honey, as the sugar beet sugar was not necessary. The beet sugar was a result of Napoleon embargoing trade with the U.S., the worlds main producer of honey at the time, but in the States we still used honey.



Mmmm  

Most of the recipes I have use honey and muscovado sugar in varying combinations. Some use all honey, others use none at all. Mind, I have well over a hundred different Lebkuchen recipes, many of which are pre-war or even from the 19th century.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Nov 2017)

I put the orange recycle bags out Tuesday morning, never the night before because of foxes and cats that like to rummage through the bags.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> That looks lovely, I remember a sort of biscuit ... maybe half way to cake? With icing powder on top. As a child I was slightly disappointed at the strange taste. I've no idea who gave them to my parents unless the tradition extends down into Switzerland as those family friends probably would have sent presents like that... but the mini chocs with lots of Swiss scenery were far nicer to my childish tastes



Yes, that's about right.  Lebkuchen does drift down into Switzerland, but also into Austria and Poland.

To be totally honest, I was never particularly fond of Lebkuchen when I was little - I ate it out of respect to tradition. But after I acquired some really old German cookbooks I tried making my own, and goodness, what a difference from the shop-bought stuff... 

I now also make my own spice mix for them as well. 

Mind, I wouldn't have said no to swiss chocolate either LOL


----------



## potsy (29 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Is he going out with you?


He couldn't keep up


----------



## Katherine (29 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> Father in law phoned a few times over night to tell us he can' sleep...
> Felt unwell..
> So we finally got a paramedic to him who said he had a uneven heart beat and he was cold...he reused to go to hospital!!
> 
> I'm tired


Hope you all have a better night tonight.



Gravity Aided said:


> They don't take them all on the same day?



As you will have noticed from previous posts, every regional council have their own system and colours. They are trying to send less to land fill because it's so expensive and get us all to recycle more but at the same time struggle to find uses for some of it. 
We have 4 different bins and a ridiculously complicated rota of bins collection. General refuse( black) every 3 weeks, garden and all food (pink) every week, paper and card (blue) and glass, tins, plastic bottles and aerosols (brown) fortnightly on alternate weeks. Which means that some weeks we put out 2 bins and some weeks we put out 3 bins. Luckily the local council give us a beautiful glossy calendar to explain it all. 

You did ask!!


----------



## Threevok (29 Nov 2017)

Spent the last few hours kitting the Single speed up for the ice

Can't wait for tomorrow


----------



## summerdays (29 Nov 2017)

Having seen other's bin collection nightmares I'm deciding that ours is quite simple in comparison... some every week and some every other week such as the black bin.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2017)

I'm watching a programme about robots and was thinking. They are developing driver less cars and lorries. Will they get round to rider less bikes?


----------



## TVC (29 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Well it wouldn't involve cycling!!


Good evening Mr Pot, how are you? Love Mr Kettle.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2017)

Just finished the last stage of making my crystallized pineapple. (Last boil in sugar syrup)

Got it drip-drying overnight on a cake rack, then all I need to do is roll it in caster sugar and dry it in the oven.

Now watching MOTD


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> Hope you all have a better night tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fantastic. Hopefully, efficient as well. Here the recycling gets sorted at a depot. You just put out a 55 gallon bin whenever it's full, on your day of the week, and a truck with a lifting arm picks it up and dumps it in the big bin on the back of the truck, just like the garbage, which comes through about an hour before, same route.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm
> 
> Most of the recipes I have use honey and muscovado sugar in varying combinations. Some use all honey, others use none at all. Mind, I have well over a hundred different Lebkuchen recipes, many of which are pre-war or even from the 19th century.


I think my Aunties were as well, but someone swooped in and took her molds, which came from her husband's family, who were from Germany


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think my Aunties were as well, but someone swooped in and took her molds, which came from her husband's family, who were from Germany



Oh, that's a shame...  The moulds are probably for Springerle and / or Spekulatius, I'd imagine.

I just use basic heart, star or round cutters for my Lebkuchen, but if I can't be bothered, then I will either roll the dough into sausages and slice on the diagonal, or just roll walnut-sized balls and flatten slightly on the baking sheet.

I also have Belgian ancestry, and I make a pretty mean Speculoos as well.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2017)

I have something in my eye. 

It is making my nose dribble.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Oh, that's a shame...  The moulds are probably for Springerle and / or Spekulatius, I'd imagine.
> 
> I just use basic heart, star or round cutters for my Lebkuchen, but if I can't be bothered, then I will either roll the dough into sausages and slice on the diagonal, or just roll walnut-sized balls and flatten slightly on the baking sheet.
> 
> I also have Belgian ancestry, and I make a pretty mean Speculoos as well.


I lost that, but when I married, I got Cornish Pasties regularly(including this evening), so I can't complain. Although if any complex baking is to be done, I usually do it. Although I have the old family cookbook, most of it written down during the war. I can tell, because I can tell the difference between Grandmas' handwriting and my Ma's (Decorative vs. businesslike undt efficient.)


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> I lost that, but when I married, I got Cornish Pasties regularly(including this evening), so I can't complain. Although if any complex baking is to be done, I usually do it. Although I have the old family cookbook, most of it written down during the war. I can tell, because I can tell the difference between Grandmas' handwriting and my Ma's (Decorative vs. businesslike undt efficient.)




Cornish pasties. Oooooo, lucky you. 

The cookbook sounds fabby. I don't have anything like that, but I do have my own compilation of favourite recipes, bread formulas, clippings from newspapers / magazines etc.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2017)

Morning, it is dark with some frost on the cars at the moment.


That wine we had last night was strong.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2017)

They just had an interesting bit on BBC Breakfast just now about migraine.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Nov 2017)

Set off at just before seven, 20 miles later and my feet are blocks of ice. Just had the first snow too. Found a cafe in Deal serving soup at 8am. I'm having that....


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Set off at just before seven, 20 miles later and my feet are blocks of ice. Just had the first snow too. Found a cafe in Deal serving soup at 8am. I'm having that....


I’m glad we’re up here!!!

Just taken this:


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Nov 2017)

Just been out gritting all the car park and paths...its cold and snow forecast.

I have a course in Bedford tomorrow.
Hoping we don' get too much white stuff or I'll be sitting in jams due to idiots crashing their cars driving like it's a summers day!!


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Nov 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’m glad we’re up here!!!
> 
> Just taken this:
> 
> View attachment 385341



Very nice indeed.

Malaysian chicken laksa soup was just the ticket. Bacon butty with good quality bacon and bread helped too. Coffee now and a train home.


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Set off at just before seven, 20 miles later and my feet are blocks of ice. Just had the first snow too. Found a cafe in Deal serving soup at 8am. I'm having that....


I'm in defrost mode too ... feet are tingling...!!!


----------



## GM (30 Nov 2017)

Over in NI at the moment in search of utopia. Sunny, but very windy and chilly


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Nov 2017)

summerdays said:


> I'm in defrost mode too ... feet are tingling...!!!



I foresee a hot bath in my not too distant future.


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I foresee a hot bath in my not too distant future.


I will have to warm up more ... if I try something like that then my feet really sting, and either the water feels fine for them, cold for the rest of me or as if I'm putting my feet in boiling water!


----------



## hopless500 (30 Nov 2017)

En route to Nottingham and it's flipping


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2017)

I also have German ancestry with some Russian thrown in (as it were) for good measure.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2017)

I've just come back from posting a birthday card and exchanging some fittings. It is cold out there so I'm having some buttered toast and a cup of tea.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2017)

Snowing in Greenwich/Deptford


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Nov 2017)

We have snow fall, tho it' only a light flurry


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2017)

Here in the far west we have skue blies and shunsine.


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Here in the far west we have skue blies and shunsine.


Well bits of blue showing through the cloud, and I just ate my banana which has been inside for 3 hours now but it still feels like it has been in the fridge!!


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2017)

Kitizen update: Kitts settled in very well, with the odd fisticuffs with Bob. They can now eat in the same place in the kitchen, and have been known to touch noses. Now they sort of chase each other around the house, but without the usual waving of paws and growling.

Kitts is now called Kizzy. Thanks to @raleighnut for making me aware of that as a possible name. 

None of the Star Trek names seemed to suit her, and the one that might have like Guinan, did not shorten very well. I know that Lexi will be disappointed that her name was not chosen. Kizzy went to the Vet yesterday and her comportment was excellent.


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2017)

User said:


> Kizzy's or the vet's?




Very drole, as you would say! 

I cannot find the circumflex for my o.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> That sounds totally lush.  Would be lovely sliced up (or pulled if slow-cooked) and stuffed into a nice tiger roll.
> 
> We don't have Booths in this neck of the woods sadly, but from what I hear, they are right up there for delectable YS goodies.


It was!...Another one was boned, rolled and slathered in homemade pesto. Lamb breast could be the new pork belly, but for now it's cracking value for money .


----------



## ianrauk (30 Nov 2017)




----------



## raleighnut (30 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Kitizen update: Kitts settled in very well, with the odd fisticuffs with Bob. They can now eat in the same place in the kitchen, and have been known to touch noses. Now they sort of chase each other around the house, but without the usual waving of paws and growling.
> 
> Kitts is now called Kizzy. Thanks to @raleighnut for making me aware of that as a possible name.
> 
> None of the Star Trek names seemed to suit her, and the one that might have like Guinan, did not shorten very well. I know that Lexi will be disappointed that her name was not chosen. Kizzy went to the Vet yesterday and her comportment was excellent.


Kizzy was named after my sadly departed Kissa a tricolour/calico cat with attitude, Kizzy had the similar characteristics to her as a Kitten in that they both were 'attack kittens' though very cuddly once playtime was over.

At the time I got Kissa I had a girlfriend from Finland and after struggling to find a suitable name for my new Kitten I asked Sari what cat was in Soumi, Kissa (pronounced Key-sah) people always said "Oh that's a lovely name" then seemed disappointed when I told them it was just Cat in another language.


----------



## Threevok (30 Nov 2017)

I may have been slightly optimistic - regarding my chosen gear ratio, running studded tyres on Welsh roads

Legs are killing me


----------



## hopless500 (30 Nov 2017)

User said:


> We had a very light snow flurry in Cambridge a short while ago. Jack was sitting at the patio doors, watching it and wishing it was heavier. He loves the snow.
> 
> And the gin club have emailed to say the December bottle is on its way...!


Snowed at ours too


----------



## hopless500 (30 Nov 2017)

Funerals are 
On the one hand it's sad saying 'bye, on the other hand it's great to see people you've not seen in years. 
Nice to be back in Nottingham for a night even though the occasion is


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2017)

Speicher said:


> Kitizen update: Kitts settled in very well, with the odd fisticuffs with Bob. They can now eat in the same place in the kitchen, and have been known to touch noses. Now they sort of chase each other around the house, but without the usual waving of paws and growling.
> 
> Kitts is now called Kizzy. Thanks to @raleighnut for making me aware of that as a possible name.
> 
> None of the Star Trek names seemed to suit her, and the one that might have like Guinan, did not shorten very well. I know that Lexi will be disappointed that her name was not chosen. Kizzy went to the Vet yesterday and her comportment was excellent.



Yay! Excellent. Sounds like she and Bob are going to be besties. 

But that certainly explains why Lexi's been a mardy little bag this morning...


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> It was!...Another one was boned, rolled and slathered in homemade pesto. Lamb breast could be the new pork belly, but for now it's cracking value for money .



Mmmmm, you might be right.  I'm coming on over


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2017)

Bloomin'  here too. Not had any snow, but there are some threatening clouds rolling in. Joy, I have to head off to March after lunch.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Nov 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Very nice indeed.
> 
> Malaysian chicken laksa soup was just the ticket. Bacon butty with good quality beacon and bread helped too. Coffee now and a train home.


Where was that ?


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Funerals are
> On the one hand it's sad saying 'bye, on the other hand it's great to see people you've not seen in years.
> Nice to be back in Nottingham for a night even though the occasion is


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Nov 2017)

We drove up to Bernaray this morning. Rather cold but very beautiful. This is the island of white sand and crystal clear blue waters just 50 degrees less than the Maldives.

You can see the snow tipped hills on Harris in one photo.

Good bit of beachcombing done and crab claws for lunch.

Now to pack up the car before supper with friends, an early night before a 5hr ferry trip across the Atlantic to Oban  then down to Norfolk for the night to drop off goodies before finally heading for home and cuddles with Sasha


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2017)

Well that was  a slightly shortened ride to Hatton locks this morning, 52 bitter cold miles. The temperature wasn't bad, around freezing, but the villain of the ride was a strong and bitter wind, the type that just blows through you instead of blowing round you, I've been back an hour and have just about thawed out.


----------



## gaijintendo (30 Nov 2017)

Helped a guy with his helmet on backwards (cool?) lock more than his front wheel with his impressive reinforced steel chain.


----------



## potsy (30 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 385404
> View attachment 385405
> View attachment 385406
> View attachment 385407
> ...


Bleak.


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Nov 2017)

potsy said:


> Bleak.


It's not Manchester.

Now that's bleak.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Nov 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where was that ?



'Love drinks' in the high street just next to Costa. 

Saw some spoons today in the gallery in Canterbury high street and thought of you. A bit of practice and you could be turning out this sort of thing....each one depicts a profession, sailor, physician, merchant etc.....


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Nov 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> Helped a guy with his helmet on backwards (cool?) lock more than his front wheel with his impressive reinforced steel chain.



I find it rather frustrating when you see young kids on their bikes with their cycle helmets tilted to 1 side or too far back on their head, sloppy parenting


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Nov 2017)

One of our colleagues came back to work today after almost a month off, turns out he was at his GP's surgery, his heart rate and blood pressure were dangerously high so an ambulance was called, he blacked out in the back and woke up in ICU, he'd had a heart attack! He has had a stent put in but needs further monitoring due to little blockages in his heart, he is an old buddy of mine so this is quite a shock and a worry


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2017)

Katherine said:


> As you will have noticed from previous posts, every regional council have their own system and colours. They are trying to send less to land fill because it's so expensive and get us all to recycle more but at the same time struggle to find uses for some of it.
> We have 4 different bins and a ridiculously complicated rota of bins collection. General refuse( black) every 3 weeks, garden and all food (pink) every week, paper and card (blue) and glass, tins, plastic bottles and aerosols (brown) fortnightly on alternate weeks. Which means that some weeks we put out 2 bins and some weeks we put out 3 bins. Luckily the local council give us a beautiful glossy calendar to explain it all.
> 
> You did ask!!


We'll be on a seven bin system soon. The old wheelie bins & containers in use at present won't be recycled.


----------



## TVC (30 Nov 2017)

I might have to dig out my gloves.

News is that it is so cold in Scotland that Fabbers has taken to wearing 3/4 length trousers


----------



## Threevok (30 Nov 2017)

It's stupidly cold out there.

I don't usually complain about the cold, but it really is


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> One of our colleagues came back to work today after almost a month off, turns out he was at his GP's surgery, his heart rate and blood pressure were dangerously high so an ambulance was called, he blacked out in the back and woke up in ICU, he'd had a heart attack! He has had a stent put in but needs further monitoring due to little blockages in his heart, he is an old buddy of mine so this is quite a shock and a worry


----------



## alicat (30 Nov 2017)

It's snowing. In Lille.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2017)

alicat said:


> *It's snowing. *In Lille.


Trying to here.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2017)

Reynard said:


> Bloomin'  here too. Not had any snow, but there are some threatening clouds rolling in. Joy, I have to head off to March after lunch.



Well, it started dumping it down at around teatime, and I drove home in a snowstorm. A "where the hell did the road go" kind of snowstorm. And it's still snowing here. Really unpleasant.


----------



## postman (30 Nov 2017)

Not mundane really.Some scrote has got Mrs Postmans card details And at 13-00 today,tried to spend £315.The bank has stopped it.Card now cut up,and a two well known sites,have had their accounts deleted.Both will be opened again with different details.


----------



## Tin Pot (1 Dec 2017)

postman said:


> Not mundane really.Some scrote has got Mrs Postmans card details And at 13-00 today,tried to spend £315.The bank has stopped it.Card now cut up,and a two well known sites,have had their accounts deleted.Both will be opened again with different details.


Well done that bank.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2017)

Morning. It was a very cold night yet the cars outside are clear of ice. The sky is crystal clear at the moment.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Dec 2017)

A colleague thinks it is 31st November today.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2017)

Just about to finish loading the mighty Dacia for the journey south.
@TVC normal length shortage will be worn.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just about to finish loading the mighty Dacia for the journey south.
> @TVC normal length shortage will be worn.


Will twichers be on the lookout for your migration south?


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2017)

postman said:


> Not mundane really.Some scrote has got Mrs Postmans card details And at 13-00 today,tried to spend £315.The bank has stopped it.Card now cut up,and a two well known sites,have had their accounts deleted.Both will be opened again with different details.



Good to know the bank is on top of things, not good that they had to be.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2017)

No snow here, plenty of  still very cold though


----------



## User32269 (1 Dec 2017)

Great experience at our NHS dentist this morning. Little lad woke up looking like Plug from the Bash Street Kids, walked into surgery with no appointment, was seen within 5 minutes as an emergency.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2017)

The office advent calendar has been started


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Funerals are
> On the one hand it's sad saying 'bye, on the other hand it's great to see people you've not seen in years.
> Nice to be back in Nottingham for a night even though the occasion is


Have one tomorrow, local, a fine fellow, and he'll be missed greatly.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> The office advent calendar has been started


One of these I trust,

https://www.masterofmalt.com/search/?gclid=CIKfqYKe-dgCFQz9GwodMqQO6g&gclsrc=ds#search=calendar


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Dec 2017)

But you know, if the calendar gets there late, you have to bring yourself up to date, all at once.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Bloomin'  here too. Not had any snow, but there are some threatening clouds rolling in. Joy, I have to head off to March after lunch.


good luck!


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Very Christmassy!


Still waaaaaaaay too early


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Dec 2017)

Grrr....HMRC....!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2017)

Well, yesterday we heard our 0630 ferry from South Uist to Oban was cancelled for an 11am one to Mallaig. Woo woo lie-in. It’s a 30 min drive south. As it was, we were up and sorted early so hit the road. Strangely the ferry port was empty. Entered the office to find that the replacement ferry to Mallaig had just been cancelled due to mechanical issues and we were now booked on an 1150 boat from North Uist, (15 minutes north of where we had just come from) to Skye.
Arrived for a 90 minute wait.

The idea of departing early from South Uist was to get started early and swap road miles for ferry miles!
Now we’ve left at noon for the longest drive!

The best laid plans....


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Dec 2017)

Waiting for breakdown recovery. Should be here in hour. Fortunately the motor is already booked in to sort the problem on Tuesday, just phoned my garage and they should be able to do it this afternoon.

At least it gave up the ghost outside my folks house so I'm using their resources. They're not here but I've text dad to tell him he needs to get more milk on the way home from work.


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2017)

Here we go round the mulberry bush, mulberry bush on a cold and frosty afternoon. In walesgrave hospital attending an appointment, drive into the car park then drive circuits of the car park till someone leaves and you can dive into their space, provided someone does't beat you to it, very silly!.


----------



## Speicher (1 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> Here we go round the mulberry bush, mulberry bush on a cold and frosty afternoon. In walesgrave hospital attending an appointment, drive into the car park then drive circuits of the car park till someone leaves and you can dive into their space, provided someone does't beat you to it, very silly!.



Yes I had to do that with my Mother when my father was in Walsgrave hospital. It is horrendous, isn't it? Sometimes I got lucky with a space in the first car park on the left as you leave the main road, even though I then had to pay for parking there. Other people have parked at Tesco's and walked through. I am sure that hospital car park planners do not do their sums properly. Staff shift changes mean that there could be double the number of staff cars parked there. When you have got someone in the car with you who is not well, it adds to the difficulties.


----------



## Speicher (1 Dec 2017)

On a lighter note, I have found a pattern for a tree.
I have got some "fun fur/eye lash" yarn in a silvery colour, and a red/greeny mix. So I will see how big I can make them. I also have lots of old cushions that I can use for the stuffing inside the tree.


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes I had to do that with my Mother when my father was in Walsgrave hospital. It is horrendous, isn't it? Sometimes I got lucky with a space in the first car park on the left as you leave the main road, even though I then had to pay for parking there. Other people have parked at Tesco's and walked through. I am sure that hospital car park planners do not do their sums properly. Staff shift changes mean that there could be double the number of staff cars parked there. When you have got someone in the car with you who is not well, it adds to the difficulties.



Yes, in the past when I've taken family members to appointments I've just dropped them off and drove round to Tesco's for a batch and a coffee in the cafe then drove back when they've phoned to say they're finished


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> One of these I trust,
> 
> https://www.masterofmalt.com/search/?gclid=CIKfqYKe-dgCFQz9GwodMqQO6g&gclsrc=ds#search=calendar



Nope, a cheap Cadburys.


----------



## Speicher (1 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> Yes, in the past when I taken family members to appointments I've just dropped them off and drove round to Tesco's for a batch and a coffee in the cafe then drove back when they've phoned to say they're finished



Yes, that's another plan. Sometimes you need to go in to hospital appointments with people, which I assume is what you would prefer to do today.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Nope, a cheap Cadburys.


----------



## petek (1 Dec 2017)

Necessary 'paperwork and signatures' 55-mile round trip to the closest branch of our bank this morning.
May well switch banks in the New Year as others are much closer to us.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well, yesterday we heard our 0630 ferry from South Uist to Oban was cancelled for an 11am one to Mallaig. Woo woo lie-in. It’s a 30 min drive south. As it was, we were up and sorted early so hit the road. Strangely the ferry port was empty. Entered the office to find that the replacement ferry to Mallaig had just been cancelled due to mechanical issues and we were now booked on an 1150 boat from North Uist, (15 minutes north of where we had just come from) to Skye.
> Arrived for a 90 minute wait.
> 
> The idea of departing early from South Uist was to get started early and swap road miles for ferry miles!
> ...


Overnight stop in Gretna Green,

Quite a nice place as industrial estates go.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2017)




----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> View attachment 385525


I love smiling ... at anybody, strangers, friends, family or even myself!


----------



## Phaeton (1 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> I love smiling ... at anybody, strangers, friends, family or even myself!


Come North you can then say Hello/Good Afternoon/Good Evening as well


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2017)

Phaeton said:


> Come North you can then say Hello/Good Afternoon/Good Evening as well


They talk funny up north


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> I love smiling ... at anybody, strangers, friends, family or even myself!



Smiles are lovely ​


----------



## Phaeton (1 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> They talk funny up north


Oi I resemble that incineration


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2017)

Shop floor Christmas tree was trimmed up today, apparently us in the office are boring because we haven't put ours up, too early! Maybe next Friday if we have time.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Shop floor Christmas tree was trimmed up today, apparently us in the office are boring because we haven't put ours up, too early! Maybe next Friday if we have time.


I'd say suggest doing the tree on the 12th, then you can do the 12 days in reverse



Spoiler



plus it means even longer before you have to sit staring at it


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I'd say suggest doing the tree on the 12th, then you can do the 12 days in reverse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Christmas hadn't started in November then it probably wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2017)

I've just made my 13,000th post on CC. It's taken me 2,016 days,averaging 6.448 posts a day.


----------



## screenman (1 Dec 2017)

Spoons in Kingston is busy


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Smiles are lovely ​



Yes, and if you smile at strangers they wonder what you're up to.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Dec 2017)

Pan fried sea bass fillets with chilli and lemon, fine beans and a carrot sweed and spud mash mix. Very crispy skin on the bass....


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Dec 2017)

I'm off out soon to watch the local town centre's Christmas lights being switched on. I hope they're better than last year's effort,though i won't be surprised if they aren't.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> Yes, and if you smile at strangers they wonder what you're up to.



True which is a shame really.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2017)

It's the "great switch on" here as well today. Went into town this morning as to avoid the inevitable afternoon / evening chaos. Was already heaving though, and the traffic was horrendous because two of the main roads were closed off and turned into a fairground. 

Did get most things done, although Savers was a bust as they were out of stock on the things I wanted, including my favourite bubble bath. I'm on the last bottle in the cupboard. It's a pain as I have sensitive skin and I really don't want to be scratching like a baboon after taking a bath... And they're the only place in town that stocks it. 

Upsides, baked a batch of pfeffernusse.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Dec 2017)

Most of the posters seem to have left the building....shame it was nice here


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Dec 2017)

30 miles from Carlisle then another 5hrs until Norfolk.

This has been a looooong day.


----------



## TVC (1 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> 30 miles from Carlisle then another 5hrs until Norfolk.
> 
> This has been a looooong day.


I'm sure Hoppy has opened the wine already. 

Safe trip.


----------



## summerdays (1 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I'm sure Hoppy has opened the wine already.
> 
> Safe trip.


But has she drunk it all? Before they arrive?


----------



## TVC (1 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> But has she drunk it all? Before they arrive?


That's always a risk.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Dec 2017)

Crossing the Pennines West to East


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Dec 2017)

@hopless500 is out for the night raving at her works Xmas party.

We have to let ourselves in and crawl into bed.

244 miles to go.


----------



## TVC (1 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Crossing the Pennines West to East


Tell Fabbers to put his foot down and lock the doors, you'll be out of Yorkshire soon.


----------



## potsy (1 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> I love smiling ... at anybody, strangers, friends, family or even myself!



Weirdo 


summerdays said:


> They talk funny up north


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Dec 2017)

53 miles still to go.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> If Christmas hadn't started in November then it probably wouldn't be so bad.


I thought Christmas starts December 25, and goes to January 5.


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2017)

I'm off to Bedfordshire.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Dec 2017)

Look it's 10 to bleeding 3 in the morning and I just watched November Rain by Guns N Roses on YouTube.. I have cheese overload ta ta


----------



## summerdays (2 Dec 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Look it's 10 to bleeding 3 in the morning and I just watched November Rain by Guns N Roses on YouTube.. I have cheese overload ta ta


I hope you sleep well.... after that cheese!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2017)

Morning! I think it's dark outside, I'm not sure as I haven't looked for a while.

In other news the cats think I'm trying to poison them. I opened a new sachet put and put it in their bowls, they just took one sniff and left it!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2017)

We've had Tea burglars! I just went down to make another cup and the cupboard empty of tea replacement. An Old Mother Hubbard situation.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2017)

I went to an auction yesterday and won a small box containing some watches and other trinkets, so last night I was having a look through to see what I had bought. 
One of the objects was a grey looking ring with a dark stone set in the middle with smaller grey stones set around it. I gave it clean with a silver cloth and it has come up looking a lot better. I think the stones are simulated sapphire and diamonds. There is an indistinct mark on the inside of the ring, ???& SIL+.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> We've had Tea burglars! I just went down to make another cup and the cupboard empty of tea replacement. An Old Mother Hubbard situation.


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2017)

Morning Hoppy, are your visitors still snoozing?


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Not too loud.... I think Hops has ‘a head’


Sorry.... shhhhhh.....


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I’d get the stones checked if I were you. Do you have a diamond tester?


Thanks. No I don't have a tester, I think they are most likely to be synthetic. It would be nice to discover that they were real.
My wife is happy with it as it fits and is sparkling now that she has washed it. She is wearing it as an Eternity Ring.
I was wondering if anybody could shed light on the missing blanks? Not sure of how many digits are missing.
I'm happy with my watch which is what I was after.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Dec 2017)

Well its positively balmy out today after yesterday's icy wind.
I need to wash my little van after the trip to Bedford as it looks like its been burried and dug up.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Morning Hoppy, are your visitors still snoozing?


I hope so. I shall find out when I get back.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Not too loud.... I think Hops has ‘a head’


I was very good.... after the previous night I really wasn't up for a major boozing session. Looking at the state of some of the others this morning, the word smug is on my mind!


----------



## StuAff (2 Dec 2017)

Waiting in an eerily quiet (not the usual bunfight) Eurostar departure lounge for my train to Brussels. The splendid Front 242 tonight


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2017)

Breakfast at Tori & Bens before stocking the freezer.


----------



## mybike (2 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks. No I don't have a tester, I think they are most likely to be synthetic. It would be nice to discover that they were real.
> My wife is happy with it as it fits and is sparkling now that she has washed it. She is wearing it as an Eternity Ring.
> I was wondering if anybody could shed light on the missing blanks? Not sure of how many digits are missing.
> I'm happy with my watch which is what I was after.



Have a look around http://www.925-1000.com. I did wonder if the three blanks are 925 and the SIL is actually STE for sterling. As has been said, a photo would help if you can get a sufficiently clear close one. There's a helpful forum on the site above too.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Dec 2017)

We have left our fantastic b&b in Norfolk. The Landlady has seen us off the premises and we have left her some very special beer.

Now the final journey home and Sasha


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2017)

I saw my first lit up house of the season last night.


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Breakfast at Tori & Bens before stocking the freezer.
> 
> View attachment 385608


When's the rest of it arriving?


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> When's the rest of it arriving?


Us athletes have to control our calorie intake.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2017)

I think this Tori and Bens' believe in snacking,. @potsy


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Dec 2017)

Been at work since 730 till 3! then rest of weekend off, I LOVE IT...get to go canicrossing with the bf and my lovely dog tomorrow and homemade dinner and a film this evening....PERFECT!


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Us athletes have to control our calorie intake.


I assume you are speaking for Lu?


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Been at work since 730 till 3! then rest of weekend off, I LOVE IT...get to go canicrossing with the bf and my lovely dog tomorrow and homemade dinner and a film this evening....PERFECT!


OMG 3pm!!, however did you cope


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Dec 2017)

haha! well considering I had been up since 5am to get all fresh and fab for my shift...its a long day! and I usually only do 1030-3. I do a 40 hour week


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> OMG 3pm!!, however did you cope


Yours is a hardworking Isle.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> haha! well considering I had been up since 5am to get all fresh and fab for my shift...its a long day! and I usually only do 1030-3. I do a 40 hour week


Overtime pays so well, though. I do 4 ten hour days during the week, and 3 hours Saturday, Weds and Sun. completely off.


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Dec 2017)

my overtime is still basic rate sadly....but these days I value my free time more than a few extra quid....more time for cycling, running and dog walking!


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> my overtime is still basic rate sadly....but these days I value my free time more than a few extra quid....more time for cycling, running and dog walking!


Even though my current job is long shifts, it feels like I have more free time with getting 4 days off.

More time for cycling, running and dog walking being a slob


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> my overtime is still basic rate sadly....but these days I value my free time more than a few extra quid....more time for cycling, running and dog walking!


Oh, my. I'm in the States, and tradition here is that OT is 1 1/2 pay.


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, my. I'm in the States, and tradition here is that OT is 1 1/2 pay.


I need to emigrate!! hehe. Yeah I would love to work 4 long days and then 3 off!


----------



## TVC (2 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Even though my current job is long shifts, it feels like I have more free time with getting 4 days off.
> 
> More time for cycling, running and dog walking being a slob


Four long shifts in the canteen


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Dec 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> my overtime is still basic rate sadly....but these days I value my free time more than a few extra quid....more time for cycling, running and dog walking!



My Saturday overtime is paid at time and a half but I only do it about twice a year so doesn't make that much difference


----------



## raleighnut (2 Dec 2017)

My record was 103hrs working in a week, there was a 37hr shift involved in there. The joys of being an 'exhibition' contractor.


----------



## postman (2 Dec 2017)

Ba Humbug,piggin Santa.He turned up at Meanwood Urban Valley Farm today.So when i had finished at the cycling project the cafe was heaving.Not a seat to be had,and i was not going to eat a bacon sarnie in the stables along with my latte.Might have been alright 2000 years ago,but not today with elf and safety,so i came home.Piggin rug brats everywhere.


Calm down dears i am only joking.But i did miss my drink.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Dec 2017)

Finally home, unpacked and Rugby on!

Blimey, epic journey home. After the ferry shenanigans we arrived in Skye at 1400, ETA @hopless500 was around 0130.
Decided to take the less wiggly but the longer more main road A9 via Perth and Stirling. All well until the traffic slowed to a halt just north of Pitlochry. After 30mins we got word that the road was totally closed due to an accident. Diversion for cars only.

Back on the road, the border took a while to come up. Wee and fuel stops, a quick doze in the car with 120 miles to go saw us arrive at Hop’s at 0230.

Fortunately we picked up some microwave curries en-route and Hop left us cold beers and Gin aplenty xx
Got to bed at 0330 and slept like dead men until 1000.

Lucky Hop returned bright and breezy for a natter before we left.

A long road trip, but soooo worth it. :-)


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, my. I'm in the States, and tradition here is that OT is 1 1/2 pay.


Ours is 1 3/4 so pretty good, I still don't do any


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> My record was 103hrs working in a week, there was a 37hr shift involved in there. The joys of being an 'exhibition' contractor.



We regularly started 1 hour early Mon-Fri then 7-11 on a Saturday, it soon takes it's toll. We have both since moved on within the company and better paid so the overtime is only when absolutely necessary.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Dec 2017)

Shopping all done, van looks beautiful again and ive cleaned and fed the birds feeders, plus made some seed and peanut feasts for them with lard.
The mini blender is great for turning the peanuts into a suitable size.


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> My record was 103hrs working in a week, there was a 37hr shift involved in there. The joys of being an 'exhibition' contractor.


That's more than most of the mundaner's work in a lifetime


----------



## raleighnut (2 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We regularly started 1 hour early Mon-Fri then 7-11 on a Saturday, it soon takes it's toll. We have both since moved on within the company and better paid so the overtime is only when absolutely necessary.


No overtime on that kind of work, it was generally @ £12 an hour though (15yrs ago) and 'SC-60' so 25% stoppages but then a big fat cheque from the taxman when you claimed your 'allowances' at the end of the year.
One year HMRC 'gave' me over £4k back.


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2017)

Cold, grey and miserable here today - looks like fog is rolling in as the light fades. Am curled up in front of the fire together with the cats. Will make toad in the hole for supper later - took a pack of lovely pork & leek saussies out of the freezer.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Will make toad in the hole for supper later - took a pack of lovely pork & leek saussies out of the freezer.



Now there’s a thought :-)


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Dec 2017)

I have written out a few cards, there is glitter everywhere ​


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Now there’s a thought :-)


That's one more than Reg


----------



## mybike (2 Dec 2017)

Decisions decisions, shall I reply?

_Hello Dear,

Congratulations. You have been compensated with the sum of EUR950, 000.00 (Nine Hundred and Fifty Thousand Euros only) from the Internet Fraud compensation programme organized by the ECOWAS Co-Sponsored by UN and IMF. Your email address and other 49 email addresses were selected from the internet Fraud complainant’s blogs for this compensation. The EUR950, 000.00 compensated to you is from the total sum of EUR300million realized so far from internet fraudsters by the International Police (Interpol) and the ECOWAS Commission. For payment of your compensation sum, you are hereby advised to contact the ECOWAS Compensation Processing Officer with the below details for immediate processing and payment of your compensation funds. Your Compensation Ref No.: is ECW/IFC008/201A.



Contact below Officer Email address for claims.



Name: Mr. Chambas Pen 

Email: inquiry.deskp@googlemail.com

For: Ecowas/United Nation-Unit. 



Do not forget to quote your Compensation Ref. No.: ECW/IFC008/201A,

your name and telephone number.



Congratulations,

Public Relation Officer_

Source address is 95.211.101.227 which appears to be the Netherlands.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> That's one more than Reg


Now now...

Seen the Kebab related news in the grauniad online today?


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Now now...
> 
> Seen the Kebab related news in the grauniad online today?


Is it the one that was doing the rounds on FB about them being banned?


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> OMG 3pm!!, however did you cope





Charlotte Alice Button said:


> haha! well considering I had been up since 5am to get all fresh and fab for my shift...its a long day! and I usually only do 1030-3. I do a 40 hour week





Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I need to emigrate!! hehe. Yeah I would love to work 4 long days and then 3 off!



pah, I do 84 hours a week at work, 7 x 12 hour shifts.........granted I do then get a week off but then I have to do it all again ad infinitum.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Is it the one that was doing the rounds on FB about them being banned?


Indeed! Well the use of Phosphates in them. Don’t worry, clever people called Food Technologists have the answer...


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Indeed! Well the use of Phosphates in them. Don’t worry, clever people called Food Technologists have the answer...


I don't believe it anyway, in the article I read it claimed they make you fat


----------



## potsy (2 Dec 2017)

And it's Saturday night curry night this week, much healthier


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Indeed! Well the use of Phosphates in them. Don’t worry, clever people called *Food Technologists* have the answer...



I know a nuggeteer, can they do anything to help.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I know a nuggeteer, can they do anything to help.


The technology is particularly strong within them.....


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2017)

The toad in the hole was particularly fine. Juicy sausages, light, fluffy yorkshire with crispy, slightly salty edges... *BLISS* 

Cooking it in beef dripping certainly does help.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2017)

Right, off to sharpen my elbows before bed.

Will be yellow stickering in Tesco tomorrow. And attempt to acquire all the other items on my shopping list.

Nunnight folks xxx


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2017)

Morning! I haven't a clue what it is doing outside yet as I haven't had a look. We are drinking hot drinks. I'll take a look in a minute.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2017)

It's dark out. It's almost like looking through the window with your eyes shut.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Dec 2017)

Its looking like a dull old day, might have a walk later as i still cant bike .


----------



## raleighnut (3 Dec 2017)

meta lon said:


> Its looking like a dull old day, might have a walk later as i still cant bike .


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2017)

I've got the important job this morning, tea boy








The gangs here.


----------



## gbb (3 Dec 2017)

Apparently I'm cooking Sunday dinner today. Just the two of us for the first time in ages so, Chinese style chicken curry it is .


----------



## potsy (3 Dec 2017)

I've just accidentally smashed the glass jug from my cafetiere 

Back on instant coffee until the replacement turns up.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Dec 2017)

I know it's supposed to be a fraction milder, but a big bluebottle has just appeared! Hopefully Molly cat will dispatch it if she hears it. Lol.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Dec 2017)

This morning I became a great-aunt


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2017)

Here are some pictures of the ring. I think the stones are paste as the colour has come off the back of the blue one.


----------



## Speicher (3 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> I've just accidentally smashed the glass jug from my cafetiere
> 
> Back on instant coffee until the replacement turns up.




I have a stainless steel double walled (ie thermal) cafetiere. There is no glass to break.


----------



## potsy (3 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have a stainless steel double walled (ie thermal) cafetiere. There is no glass to break.


I did look at those, maybe I should get one next time.

For now I've ordered a replacement jug.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Here are some pictures of the ring. I think the stones are paste as the colour has come off the back of the blue one.
> View attachment 385789



Take it to a jeweller, they could give it a good clean up and also have a magnifying glass so should be able to have a really good look at it.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Dec 2017)

Whilst sorting out breakfast this morning I was watching the little birds tucking into the seed and fat balls I put out for them


----------



## StuAff (3 Dec 2017)

About half an hour from St Pancras, just got back into the UK. The train left about ten minutes late. Not too bothered, got a free upgrade to Standard Premier. Two friends wanted to sit together, one of them had Standard class & the other Premier. Happy to move for a free lunch


----------



## TVC (3 Dec 2017)

This evening I shall be doing something I haven't done for 32 years 

I will be seeing Terry & Gerry


----------



## Speicher (3 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> I did look at those, maybe I should get one next time.
> 
> For now I've ordered a replacement jug.



They are more expensive that the glass ones, but probably safer.


----------



## potsy (3 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Whilst sorting out breakfast this morning I was watching the little birds tucking into the seed and fat balls I put out for them


I was watching Mrs Blackbird having a bath, must have been in there a good 5 minutes.

In Mancland, in December, outside


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> I was watching Mrs Blackbird having a bath, must have been in there a good 5 minutes.
> 
> In Mancland, in December, outside



My nan had an outside toilet on her farm untill she left in the late 90's. Also only a good ol' fashioned tin bath in the living room. So it was sink baths most of the time. She lived a hard life including 4 heart attacks and about 4 hours sleep a night and ran that farm with her son as my Granddad stayed in London during the week doing security work.

Never once did you hear her complain.

Miss you Nan.


----------



## Randomnerd (3 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I will be seeing Terry & Gerry


Saw them in Edinburgh in 1985. Mate was a friend of theirs from Brighton. Still a rockabilly rebel at heart.... Must dig out the vinyl from the loft! 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNLVr7Pz9OA


----------



## TVC (3 Dec 2017)

woodenspoons said:


> Saw them in Edinburgh in 1985. Mate was a friend of theirs from Brighton. Still a rockabilly rebel at heart.... Must dig out the vinyl from the loft!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNLVr7Pz9OA



Just about to set off, I am more excited than a man of my age should be.


----------



## Randomnerd (3 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I am more excited than a man of my age should be.


Enjoy the gig: glad to hear they're back together. I heard Terry Lilley got an HND in Jazz Studies, which made me titter!


----------



## hopless500 (3 Dec 2017)

I will be home soon. Doing a stall is such a Lllooooonnnnggg day.


----------



## summerdays (3 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I will be home soon. Doing a stall is such a Lllooooonnnnggg day.


Oh dear ... hopefully be able to come in and put your feet up with a glass of something refreshing!


----------



## postman (3 Dec 2017)

On saturday i am going to a cycling get together,hot drinks,mince pies and cake.Bicycles have to be there,so i am going to do a festive makeover on the bike.Flashing lights ,garlands and one or two baubles,dangling from various parts.Before you ask,we will be using a footpath from the farm,so we do not put our 'clients' in any danger.Wheels4Fun here i come.


----------



## postman (3 Dec 2017)

Night all got to go and finish the washing up.Had a lazy two hours or more.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Here are some pictures of the ring. I think the stones are paste as the colour has come off the back of the blue one.
> View attachment 385789



Looks real to me... Wonder if the Ct stands for carat, so the band might well be gold at least... Could be silver overlay for the setting. If the colour has come off the back of the blue one, then I wonder if the stone was a couplet. It's often done to cut costs, producing a showy ring at a lower price point.

+1 for taking it to a jeweller to get it checked out.

Recently I picked up a sugar bowl in a box of assorted kitchenalia in a charity shop. Bowl was hand chased in a floral pattern, too "nice" for junk. Turned out it was 800 silver, so that was kind of cool.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2017)

Yellow sticker hunting in Tesco today. The place was heaving, totally crazy. They did the final reductions early, before Big Hair turned up, so I didn't really need my sharpened elbows for a change. 

Not so much in the way of chilled stuff today, but plenty of fruit plus bread and pastries from the bakery. By not being fussy, I now have a fortnight's worth of groceries.

Usually I wait till stuff goes into final reductions, but sometimes, if there's something I'd like and I don't want to chance it, I'll bite at a lower markdown - as I did today. Picked up a half side of salmon for £5.90 shortly after I arrived - they rarely crop up on YS. There were only two; the other one went out the back, but never came back out. Mind, I'm happy, as I now have salmon to make my Christmas Gravadlax.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Dec 2017)

postman said:


> On saturday i am going to a cycling get together,hot drinks,mince pies and cake.Bicycles have to be there,so i am going to do a festive makeover on the bike.Flashing lights ,garlands and one or two baubles,dangling from various parts.Before you ask,we will be using a footpath from the farm,so we do not put our 'clients' in any danger.Wheels4Fun here i come.



Pics required


----------



## perplexed (4 Dec 2017)

I purchased 200g of a particular cheese yesterday, priced at £1.80/100g. By my maths, this comes to £3.60

The same cheese counter had a 200g truckle of the same cheese. This was ambitiously priced at £5.50

You will all be relieved to hear that whilst pondering this conundrum, I enjoyed a nice tea cake.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2017)

Morning. It is grey outside at the moment with a few breaks in the cloud. I'm not sure if we had rain in the night or heavy few as the cars and the ground are wet.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I will be home soon. Doing a stall is such a Lllooooonnnnggg day.


How did it go?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2017)

I'm a bit dim this morning, it could be that I'm a bloke. My wife just said that my daughter was right and that she would have to go and feed the dog.

"What dog?" Was my reply. The penny finally dropped. Oh! My other daughter's dog, they must be going away on holiday.

"They are in Bath". My wife said.

It eventually dawned on me, the fact they picked up their crib yesterday might have pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## Katherine (4 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> I've just accidentally smashed the glass jug from my cafetiere
> 
> Back on instant coffee until the replacement turns up.






potsy said:


> I did look at those, maybe I should get one next time.
> 
> For now I've ordered a replacement jug.


Yes, you should. Keeps it warm too. 


Speicher said:


> They are more expensive that the glass ones, but probably safer.


That's why we bought one too.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2017)

It'll be new year's day in four weeks time.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> How did it go?


Pretty well ty. Got a very good lead too


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Pretty well ty. Got a very good lead too


Who are you going to put the lead on?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2017)

It's a Baby!


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It's a Baby!



Are they still in Bath, without the dog?


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2017)

Very cold and frosty here this morning.  Poppy has declined to go out. Put away the last of yesterday's shopping - cupboard stuff and bread - and dropped off the cheesecake at my neighbour. He was looking forward to having a piece for his tea. 

I'll be off on a road trip after lunch. Hope I don't get royally lost.


----------



## Lavender Rose (4 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> pah, I do 84 hours a week at work, 7 x 12 hour shifts.........granted I do then get a week off but then I have to do it all again ad infinitum.



Ssssh you  When are we meeting for a ride?


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Dec 2017)

I've been Chrimbo shopping today, and doing battle with HMRC-so after that I treated myself to an Altura jacket from the sale rail in Arragon's Cycles, Penrith for all of 20 squids.


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2017)

Very mild here today, I was outside in just a tee-shirt, and yes, trousers and shoeses.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Very mild here today, I was outside in just a tee-shirt, and yes, trousers and shoeses.



You're far braver than me


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2017)

Right, visit to the little girls' room, then am hitting the road.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Ssssh you  When are we meeting for a ride?



Going to be January by the look of it. Got two weeks at sea in December and a couple of extra duties in my next week off.

This'll be the first Christmas day I'll be on board in 23 years at sea....


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2017)

User said:


> How will Santa find you?



Adrian, now your all grown up there's something you should know.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Oh right, you mean you have been bad this year and don't expect him to stop.


----------



## Lavender Rose (4 Dec 2017)

Aww man! That's crap you aren't home for xmas @Salty seadog


----------



## slowmotion (4 Dec 2017)

I was a teeny bit disappointed that my flanged nyloc nuts didn't turn up today.


----------



## potsy (4 Dec 2017)

Doing my first bit of Christmas shopping tomorrow.

I am not amused 

I suppose if I buy myself a new hat whilst I'm out it will be bearable


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I was a teeny bit disappointed that my flanged nyloc nuts didn't turn up today.
> View attachment 385987



Typical....


----------



## TVC (4 Dec 2017)

My smile of the day.



I don't have trouble with my nuts today, flanged or otherwise,


----------



## slowmotion (4 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Typical....


Spot on!


----------



## hopless500 (4 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Going to be January by the look of it. Got two weeks at sea in December and a couple of extra duties in my next week off.
> 
> This'll be the first Christmas day I'll be on board in 23 years at sea....


I'd love to spend Christmas at sea. Thoroughly enjoyed it on a canal boat for a week


----------



## hopless500 (4 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Adrian, now your all grown up there's something you should know.


He can fit down a ship's funnel


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'd love to spend Christmas at sea. Thoroughly enjoyed it on a canal boat for a week



Swabbing decks may suck the joy from it....


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2017)

Back home, onesie on, supper almost ready.

Glass from driver's side wing mirror fell out on the way back. It's probably decorating a hedge somewhere. Will lever out the one from my Felicia and stick it in the housing.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'd love to spend Christmas at sea. Thoroughly enjoyed it on a canal boat for a week


You can spend Xmas by the sea if you want


----------



## summerdays (4 Dec 2017)

I have just eaten left over rice pudding... it's been absolutely ages since I last made some but I went hunting for pudding rice when the idea entered my head a week ago!


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Right, visit to the little girls' room, then am hitting the road.


What's the road done that you've to hit it?


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2017)

classic33 said:


> What's the road done that you've to hit it?





Because it's *there*


----------



## potsy (4 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Depends on the hat


It will be warm and have a pompom on top


----------



## TVC (4 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> It will be warm and have a pompom on top


Remind me again, do you live in Manchester or Farthing Wood?


----------



## potsy (4 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Remind me again, do you live in Manchester or Farthing Wood?


----------



## TVC (4 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


>


I hear pompom hats are all the thing with the Levenshulme gangs.


----------



## potsy (4 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You can spend Xmas by the sea if you want


Go on then, if you insist


----------



## potsy (4 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I here pompom hats are all the thing with the Levenshulme gangs.


Levenshume is a no go area for a soft south sider like me


----------



## TVC (4 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Go on then, if you insist


Are you sure, it is South of Buxton.


----------



## potsy (4 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Are you sure, it is South of Buxton.


I have been south before..

I have been to Oxford


----------



## hopless500 (4 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You can spend Xmas by the sea if you want


I'm committed to deepest darkest Wales 
I'd have loved to spend it by the sea


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2017)

Willie Carson used to work on the dodgems at the fair


----------



## TVC (4 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm committed to deepest darkest Wales
> I'd have loved to spend it by the sea


We keep saying that one year we will go away for Christmas.


----------



## TVC (4 Dec 2017)

Marmion said:


> Willie Carson used to work on the dodgems at the fair


Wrong thread mate.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Wrong thread mate.



How did that happen?


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm committed to deepest darkest Wales
> I'd have loved to spend it by the sea



I'm a homebod at Xmas, always have been. Like to spend it as a duvet day / plumpitty day and just please myself.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I need to emigrate!! hehe. Yeah I would love to work 4 long days and then 3 off!


I drive a bus, actually a shuttle between buildings at a major corporation, and U.S. Transit law regarding drivers is very strict.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> This morning I became a great-aunt


Welcome to the club(Although mines about 17!)


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> He can fit down a ship's funnel


And Neptune magically appears when you cross the equator.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Dec 2017)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Aww man! That's crap you aren't home for xmas @Salty seadog



not this year dear thing.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Dec 2017)

Name the celebritiy parking in T5 car park....


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2017)

Morning. Schrodie is being a naughty boy this morning and is now sitting on his chair in the corner of the room. I moved him and his chair there after I caught him climbing up onto the worktop several times.

In other news my brain decided to wake up at 3:45 and kept me awake for ages. It is now pay back time.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Dec 2017)

Today, I will mostly be in Switzerland....


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Name the celebritiy parking in T5 car park....
> 
> View attachment 386017


 
I think I saw their Aston Martin on the M1 years ago.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today, I will mostly be in Switzerland....


Are you a person of many parts?


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Dec 2017)

Indeed


Illaveago said:


> Are you a person of many parts?


Indeed!

Foreign parts....


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Indeed
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> Foreign parts....


They are rather cute parts too


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> They are rather cute parts too


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> They are rather cute parts too



do you owe him money or something? 

wink if you're ok......


----------



## summerdays (5 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today, I will mostly be in Switzerland....


Bring me back loads of chocolate please

What part? Not that I know it well but I've loved the bits I've been to.


----------



## TVC (5 Dec 2017)

Today Fabbers is officially my least favourite person.

One year we will have a break in Switzerland and do thr Christmas markets and all the festive stuff.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Welcome to the club(Although mines about 17!)


----------



## summerdays (5 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


>


My eldest great niece is older than my middle child, so she must be 21 (Mr Summerdays I suspect was an afterthought, and all of his siblings are 10-20 years older than him).


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Swabbing decks may suck the joy from it....



My grandfather must have done it a lot at sea, his back yard was spotless!


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Wrong thread mate.



That explains the missing nut.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2017)

I know they said that they were going to put on more new trains, but 4 tractor units pulling a total of 8 coaches is a bit much.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> Bring me back loads of chocolate please
> 
> What part? Not that I know it well but I've loved the bits I've been to.


Small town calls Sargans.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Small town calls Sargans.
> 
> View attachment 386025
> View attachment 386026


Have you gone there to learn how to yodel?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I know they said that they were going to put on more new trains, but 4 tractor units pulling a total of 8 coaches is a bit much.


Probably balancing power, too few locomotives on one end of the line, too many on another. We are getting Siemens Chargers around here, to replace the older units.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Small town calls Sargans.
> 
> View attachment 386025
> View attachment 386026


Schloss?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2017)

Lederhosen, not a far journey from that. I probably have one of those alpine type hats(well, actually Bavarian), round out the look.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Schloss?


Not yet, it’s early....


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Have you gone there to learn how to yodel?


Sadly not!
Mundane work, as usual.


----------



## summerdays (5 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Small town calls Sargans.
> 
> View attachment 386025
> View attachment 386026


Just looked it up on the map.... not an area I've been to, and less snowy looking than I expected... bits of Scotland last week looked as white as that in places!


----------



## Paulus (5 Dec 2017)

I have just cleaned the oven. What a horrible job.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2017)




----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2017)

Feel ghastly. Didn't fall asleep till 5 am, and was awake again shortly after.

Fixed the wing mirror - lifted out the drivers' side glass from my scrapper Felicia and popped it in. All of 5 mins. All the fitments are the same (love how Skoda are so sensible with these things), though the glass itself isn't quite as large. It'll do for now, however. Can get a new one online for a fiver.

Also put the crock pot on with some savoury beef mince for tonight, hauled a sack of coal in from the shed, did the laundry and gave the green recycling team their Christmas box.


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2017)

@ Fab Foodie

I have consulted a map. A road atlas of Europe to be exact. An atlas so old (circa 1983) that the M25 is indicated as "under construction". 

Confusion arises as to whether you are in Switzerland or Leichtenstein, 

Aannyway, yes I have been to Sargans, probably while doing a Train based jolliday based in Davos. This tour would also have included Landquart, Vaduz and Zizzers, amongst multitudinous other lines and stations, It was a holiday for hardened Rail Fans. 

I am sure it was Sargans where I purchased two Romansch phrase books. One French/Romansch and one German/Romansch. I gave one away to a friend who is also very interested in languages.


----------



## potsy (5 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 386033


Accy?


----------



## potsy (5 Dec 2017)

Haircut done..

New gloves sorted..

New pompom hat bought..

Christmas presents for friends and family - maybe in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (5 Dec 2017)

The Cyclechat banner ad is now showing Armani suits.

...It must be because I was googling Endura MT500 Plus overshoes yesterday. They're just sorta fashionable like Armani suits are don't ya know!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2017)

Mine was advertising Kroger grocery stores yesterday. Step up from Aldi.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> Just looked it up on the map.... not an area I've been to, and less snowy looking than I expected... bits of Scotland last week looked as white as that in places!


They have not had much snow yet. Close to Lichenstein border. Couple of years back I brought the Brommie and rode over the border for some fine local white wine. Very pleasant and peaceful area.


----------



## petek (5 Dec 2017)

Well that's the last of my Christmas shopping done.
Into town first thing for wrapping paper, cards, fancy boxes and such. Plus a new big rug for the lounge. 
Shops were absolutely rammed.
What 'recession'?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I thought you all drove everywhere.


Were I in good health , I could walk from Kroger to Aldi faster than driving. I tend to use the bicycle until the weather gets out of hand.


----------



## TVC (5 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Small town calls Sargans.
> 
> View attachment 386025
> View attachment 386026


Ooooh nice car park.


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> They have not had much snow yet. Close to Lichenstein border. Couple of years back I brought the Brommie and rode over the border for some fine local white wine. Very pleasant and peaceful area.



Lichenstein? A rolling stone gather no moss.

If you able to, or tempted to, visit Chur. Please be very careful. The trains up to Arosa run through the streets. I would hate to think that you could be squished unexpectedly by a train street-running past or over you.


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2017)

Street running trains in Chur.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Lichenstein? A rolling stone gather no moss.
> 
> If you able to, or tempted to, visit Chur. Please be very careful. The trains up to Arosa run through the streets. I would hate to think that you could be squished unexpectedly by a train street-running past or over you.


Today I had a Mercedes GLE 3.5d. AMG 4x4 monster.... the train wouldn’t have stood a chance!


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> The Cyclechat banner ad is now showing Armani suits.
> 
> ...It must be because I was googling Endura MT500 Plus overshoes yesterday. They're just sorta fashionable like Armani suits are don't ya know!!



I'm getting business loans (!), Ford cars (used to do design work on them, would never have one) and Zooplus.


----------



## potsy (5 Dec 2017)

Well, what do you think?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2017)

7lb 7oz. No name as yet.

My wife just told me why our dog walking session yesterday went all around the houses. Charlie , that's the dog's name took us round to all of the likely places where my daughter could be. It felt strange being taken to all of those strange front doors.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today I had a Mercedes GLE 3.5d. AMG 4x4 monster.... the train wouldn’t have stood a chance!


Looks narrow gauge, you're probably right, although I wouldn't care to find out. In my home town, full sized freight trains had right of way on one street, and if the bells and flashers were going, that meant stay off the whole street. Quite common, street running trains in the States
Interurbans!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9CTL6MfJws


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> I'm getting business loans (!), Ford cars (used to do design work on them, would never have one) and Zooplus.


Best Buy, and some drone made by Mavic, or called Mavic, or some such.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks narrow gauge, you're probably right, although I wouldn't care to find out. In my home town, full sized freight trains had right of way on one street, and if the bells and flashers were going, that meant stay off the whole street. Quite common, street running trains in the States
> Interurbans!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9CTL6MfJws



Used to have lines built across one road and along another. The first was a line within a mill, the second was from the livestock yard over the road from an old station.

I can remember the one within the mill being used. All traffic came to a stop when anything crossed from one side to the other, with no gates. Doubt it'd run today, people wouldn't wait.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Dec 2017)

Zurich airport, only eaterie that’s open is Starbucks.
I feel soiled.....


----------



## summerdays (6 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Well, what do you think?


Very nice.... and a tiny bit taller


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Dec 2017)

Our building project officially finished y'day, although we got the certificate some weeks ago, when the new radiator was installed in the former dining room. A year to the day from when the new windows went in.


----------



## summerdays (6 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Our building project officially finished y'day, although we got the certificate some weeks ago, when the new radiator was installed in the former dining room. A year to the day from when the new windows went in.


How long did it finally take and was it close to their prediction?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> How long did it finally take and was it close to their prediction?


Depends on when we started, it took us two years to find a builder prepared to do it!

20 months from first sod cut to y'day, but the "proper" building was 14 months and then six of faffing about getting things finished. Against an estimate of 9 months, but that was just finger in the air stuff. Fortunately the budget overrun is significantly less than the time line overrun at about 25%.


----------



## potsy (6 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> Very nice.... and a tiny bit taller


----------



## Salad Dodger (6 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> I'm getting business loans (!), Ford cars (used to do design work on them, would never have one) and Zooplus.



I keep getting Confused.com, which suits my state of mind quite nicely......

In other mundane news, I have not yet had a quote for the supply and installation of the woodburner stove that the sales rep called about last week. I would claim to be burning with indignation, but as the chimney breast is bricked up, I won't be burning anything anywhere just at the moment!


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2017)




----------



## Lavender Rose (6 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> not this year dear thing.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 386131


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 386131


Intent to commit bestiality, M'Lud.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 386131


Sounds pretty black and white to me... Oh and I saw somebody in Morrisons, Penrith wearing a t-shirt with the slogan "I've got OCD-Obsessive Christmas Disorder". Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2017)

Kroger and Buick on Cyclechat banner over here, or the Fiat-Chrysler Pacifica.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Intent to commit bestiality, M'Lud.


Unless he meant a Fiat Panda, then intent to drive while impaired, M'Lud.


----------



## Speicher (6 Dec 2017)

He thought she would pander to his proclivities.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 386131


Well, we’ve all done it haven’t we....


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Dec 2017)

This was on the front page of the Telegraph the other morning....







News like that sure rocked my day.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well, we’ve all done it haven’t we....


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well, we’ve all done it haven’t we....



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5-SQL3vOFk

This was Halloween at my Uni, so maybe. Period footage, much tamer now. I may possibly appear in this film.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Dec 2017)

Well that's todays errand run, quick trip into town to fetch some birdseed from Wilco. The 12.75Kg sacks just fit nicely on the Trike's rack.  good job really as the little peckers don't half go through it at a rate of knots this weather.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well, we’ve all done it haven’t we....


----------



## potsy (6 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I love this time of year. We get lots of nice local cooking apples at the WI market.
> 
> I have a pan of apples stewing at the moment (with star anise, cinnamon and molasses sugar).


You making some squirrel treats? 

New record of 4 in the garden earlier, the garden's only 10ft square, they nearly fill it


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Kroger and Buick on Cyclechat banner over here, or the Fiat-Chrysler Pacifica.



Paypal, Zooplus and some kind of dog food here. 

At least I do use Zooplus for the girls' litter - and their wet food if I can't get it for £3.25 a box in Wilkos.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I love this time of year. We get lots of nice local cooking apples at the WI market.
> 
> I have a pan of apples stewing at the moment (with star anise, cinnamon and molasses sugar).



The secret to good stewed apples is stem ginger in syrup. Gives it a lovely kick.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2017)

Cats Protection volunteering this morning, plus dropped into the garage on the way home to sort something that I should have done last week. Did another large wheelbarrow of logs this afternoon as well. 

Foodwise, it's Chinese night here tonight. Got pork ribs simmering away in the crock pot with ginger, garlic, star anise, cinnamon and soy. Will make a sweet and sour sauce with the cooking juices, tomato and pineapple, and have steamed rice and stir fried greens on the side.


----------



## Speicher (6 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> The secret to good stewed apples is stem ginger in syrup. Gives it a lovely kick.



Oh, that sounds like an excellent idea.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Paypal, Zooplus and some kind of dog food here.
> 
> At least I do use Zooplus for the girls' litter - and their wet food if I can't get it for £3.25 a box in Wilkos.


Blue Cross Blue Shield ad(Health Insurance) in Spanish here, I think. Haven't seen anything in Polish(language #3 in Illinois, mostly Chicago area, though).


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Oh, that sounds like an excellent idea.



I stumbled on this by accident. Made a batch of candied ginger, had the syrup left over and would've been a shame to waste it. Happened to also have some windfall bramleys in the kitchen. Serendipity.


----------



## Speicher (6 Dec 2017)

The last time I made fruit crumble, I used Nadia's recipe. Nadia, for the benefit of readers in foreign climes, was the winner in 2016 of "The Great British Bake Off". 

I usually avoid television cookery programmes, but I enjoyed hers, as the recipes were fairly straightforward and did not call for boatloads of unusual ingredients.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Blue Cross Blue Shield ad(Health Insurance) in Spanish here, I think. Haven't seen anything in Polish(language #3 in Illinois, mostly Chicago area, though).



One of my cat show friends who lives a couple or so villages along originally hails from your neck of the woods. 

If it's Polish language you wish for, then I can provide.


----------



## Speicher (6 Dec 2017)

For baking I use Light Brown Muscovada sugar, but not in large quantities.



I am sweet enough already.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Dec 2017)

User said:


> It's true - and I have the photos to prove it...
> 
> ...hence my free lifetime supply of McDonalds Chicken Nuggets.


----------



## TVC (6 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


>


I'm sure he will put on his stockings and thong for you, if you ask nicely.


----------



## TVC (6 Dec 2017)

Beaten to it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> One of my cat show friends who lives a couple or so villages along originally hails from your neck of the woods.
> 
> If it's Polish language you wish for, then I can provide.


I don't know a word of it, I fear. A wee bit of French is more my speed.


----------



## Katherine (6 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> The secret to good stewed apples is stem ginger in syrup. Gives it a lovely kick.


I shall try that?


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Dec 2017)

Merlot is curled up on TVC's lap snoring


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Dec 2017)

It is really windy outside


----------



## summerdays (6 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> It is really windy outside


Yes here too - go away Caroline!! Preferably without doing any damage and before I get on a bike tomorrow!!


----------



## potsy (6 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> Yes here too - go away Caroline!! Preferably without doing any damage and before I get on a bike tomorrow!!


Lucky I bought that new hat just in time


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2017)

Think it's yet to reach here...


----------



## summerdays (6 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Lucky I bought that new hat just in time


Why are you going to be wearing it on your bike tomorrow


----------



## potsy (6 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> Why are you going to be wearing it on your bike tomorrow


Don't be silly 

I may have to lower the drivers seat so my pompom fits in the car, with me being so tall n all


----------



## summerdays (6 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Don't be silly
> 
> I may have to lower the drivers seat so my pompom fits in the car, with me being so tall n all


You will make sure you can still see over the dashboard though won't you


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2017)

Just having a  before bed.

The wind has really gotten up in the last half hour or so. I can hear it whistling down the chimney.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Just having a  before bed.
> 
> The wind has really gotten up in the last half hour or so. I can hear it whistling down the chimney.


Hoping to drown out the wind by whistling down the chimney?


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Dec 2017)

#rather windy

I really don't want to go to work this morning, I am sooo


----------



## summerdays (7 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> #rather windy
> 
> I really don't want to go to work this morning, I am sooo


Yes I'm awake, given up on sleep and have been trying to work out if I'm going to be commuting in the worst of the rain (contemplating stopping on route for a coffee if I think it would avoid the worst!) I'm hoping the wind will swing round to behind me before I set off too (I know it will be colder but I just don't fancy battling the wind as well as the rain!


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Dec 2017)

It is chilly and misserly and still windy but I think it's all supposed to die down after 10 for us in the SE.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2017)

Morning it is dark and wet out. I'm just about to venture out and put the recycling out. It is glass, metal and paper today.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2017)

I think Coventry should be made the City of Culture as a lot of people often get sent there.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Dec 2017)

The delivery men from M & S are holding me responsible for the inadequacies of Google maps as a navigation aid.

(Just build the table and be gone lads)


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think Coventry should be made the City of Culture as a lot of people often get sent there.



Prisoners of war during the English civil war were sent to Coventry and ignored by the locals, hence the phrase sent to Coventry.


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2017)

Got all dressed up this morning, hat, gloves, windproof hoody..

Walked out to the car and it's 12c


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2017)

Bit of an update on the ring. We haven't been to the jewelers yet, but I have been cleaning it a bit and it is looking nice and sparkly. I'm not sure if the section with the hallmark is a new piece that has been let in at some point or not. I did however see a similar style of ring on a web site which was gold with a silver setting for the jewels. The ring was dated to being from the 20's which would tie in quite nicely with two of the small silver ladies watches which came with the ring and are from 1927.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2017)




----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 386233


That reminds me, how is your son Aeslech?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2017)

Dog sitting in the office today


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> Prisoners of war during the English civil war were sent to Coventry and ignored by the locals, hence the phrase sent to Coventry.


I am sure they took a cavalier attitude.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 386233




I work with a girl named Chelsea by her Chelsea loving father, not even trying to hide the shame.


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2017)

User said:


> “Walked out to the car”?!? That sounds almost as if you were getting some exercise. Are your palanquin bearers on strike?



10 yards to the car, nearly 100 from car park to canteen


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Carrying your appetite the whole way.


My appetite doesn't wake up that early


----------



## Speicher (7 Dec 2017)

I would like to ask a question about cameras. My Mother has sent me the Receipt/Insurance Valuation for the camera that I "inherited" from my Father. I was very surprised to see the value was £500 for the camera and two lens in 1971. 

I am guessing that the average house in 1971 would be about £15,000, so £500 was a huge amount of money. I am also assuming that the camera would not be worth very much now. Am I right in thinking that its sentimental value to me, is far greater than any amount the camera would sell for? Currently my Mother's income with her pension, my father's pension, state pension etc gives her a comfortable lifestyle. 

I would sell it and give the money to her if she needed it, and if the camera were worth a lot. Is there an easy way to find out?


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Misspelt.


Oh yea!


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> I would like to ask a question about cameras. My Mother has sent me the Receipt/Insurance Valuation for the camera that I "inherited" from my Father. I was very surprised to see the value was £500 for the camera and two lens in 1971.
> 
> I am guessing that the average house in 1971 would be about £15,000, so £500 was a huge amount of money. I am also assuming that the camera would not be worth very much now. Am I right in thinking that its sentimental value to me, is far greater than any amount the camera would sell for? Currently my Mother's income with her pension, my father's pension, state pension etc gives her a comfortable lifestyle.
> 
> I would sell it and give the money to her if she needed it, and if the camera were worth a lot. Is there an easy way to find out?


Like many such things... it depends! In 1971 it may have had value, today it could be naff-all or a lot.
Like many old things values change over time depending on rarity, provenance, uniqueness at the time and zillions of other factors. I guess I would look on the interwebs for anything similar for sale OR go to a reputable S/h camera dealer. A local camera club (not CAMRA) may also have expertise (bit like old cycling weirdos). 
Try a google for the same Camera and see what comes-up.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Dec 2017)

I've been Chrimbo shopping again today-now I'm rewarding myself for good behaviour.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Dec 2017)

Office Christmas tree is up


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> I would like to ask a question about cameras. My Mother has sent me the Receipt/Insurance Valuation for the camera that I "inherited" from my Father. I was very surprised to see the value was £500 for the camera and two lens in 1971.
> 
> I am guessing that the average house in 1971 would be about £15,000, so £500 was a huge amount of money. I am also assuming that the camera would not be worth very much now. Am I right in thinking that its sentimental value to me, is far greater than any amount the camera would sell for? Currently my Mother's income with her pension, my father's pension, state pension etc gives her a comfortable lifestyle.
> 
> I would sell it and give the money to her if she needed it, and if the camera were worth a lot. Is there an easy way to find out?



The camera might have been inexpensive in 1971, but might have value now due to rarity or other factors, you need to find out what its worth today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Dec 2017)

Snow is falling and about to light the stove.


----------



## Threevok (7 Dec 2017)

Snow forcast here - yippeeee


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Dec 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Snow is falling and about to light the stove.


Falling snow lights your stove?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Dec 2017)

Snow flurries here at the moment.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Dec 2017)

Wish I was back on North Uist. 

90mph winds today then snow and ice tomorrow.

Oh to be snuggled beside a stove.


----------



## TVC (7 Dec 2017)

Rain here, we are promised sleet later.


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Rain here, we are promised sleet later.


We had 30 seconds of hailstones earlier.


----------



## gbb (7 Dec 2017)

Holby/ Casualty 
Dear God, I've seen some crud. Mundane acting in the extreme .


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Dec 2017)

It's a bit chilly but dry here.


----------



## Speicher (7 Dec 2017)

Neither Kizzy nor Bob have ever seen snow. What will they think when the ground turns white?


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2017)

Thunder and lightning


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Snow is falling and about to light the stove.


Did the falling snow light the stove then?


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Thunder and lightning



Very very frightning.


----------



## summerdays (7 Dec 2017)

It was a warm wet commute into the office (changed location), and during my tour of the new building I spied two hair driers that were reassigned to the role of shoe driers.... 

Homeward commute was dry but much colder!!


----------



## hopless500 (7 Dec 2017)

I have a new friend :d
He's going to be staying with me


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2017)

A fine turn of whimsy for the holiday season, @hopless500 !


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2017)

Sorry didn't long on earlier. Been feeling miserable today and didn't want to drag you all down. 

But I bought myself a new book and some fairy lights to cheer myself up. Sat by the fire listening to some xmassy music.


----------



## Speicher (8 Dec 2017)

@Reynard

 and a hot  of your choice are currently on their way to you


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Sorry didn't long on earlier. Been feeling miserable today and didn't want to drag you all down.
> 
> But I bought myself a new book and some fairy lights to cheer myself up. Sat by the fire listening to some xmassy music.


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2017)

Bit of snow on the top of the car this morning, and down to 1c..

The hat made it's debut appearance


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Dec 2017)

Heated car seat this morning.

It's bitter outside


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2017)

I was given another cycle yesterday.

Well I couldn't let it go to the tip!


Reynard said:


> Sorry didn't long on earlier. Been feeling miserable today and didn't want to drag you all down.
> 
> But I bought myself a new book and some fairy lights to cheer myself up. Sat by the fire listening to some xmassy music.



I know it's not much but I hope you feel brighter soon.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2017)

There is a lovely clear dark sky outside at the moment with lots of little sparkly things.


----------



## TVC (8 Dec 2017)

Wet outside, no snow. Guess we'll have to wait until Sunday.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2017)

No snow here but there are some pretty swirly ice patterns on the cars.


----------



## Katherine (8 Dec 2017)

The grass is white but not the rest of the ground. A mad tree surgeon called yesterday and is coming back this morning to reduce the height of the trees in the back!


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2017)

Well! I don't know what caused that. Gwen was sat on the window ledge when all of a sudden there was a crashing noise. I looked down to see Gwen scrabbling around on the carpet . At first I thought she was having a fit and then that something was biting her. She got up and ran into the kitchen and had some food and is now sat back in the window washing as if nothing had happened.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2017)

I thought the presenter on the TV just said ." Get your crate of juices flowing".

Not " Get your creative juices flowing".


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2017)

The rooftops here look like they've been sprinkled with icing sugar, theres snow on the cars and in the air.


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2017)

The view on the walk to my work station the canteen..


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Dec 2017)




----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Thunder and lightning


Very very frightening!. I'm writing out Chrimbo cards in Booths café, Penrith, enjoying the view towards the snowcapped Pennines (cycled up Great Dun Fell on Sunday).


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Very very frightening!. I'm writing out Chrimbo cards in Booths café, Penrith, enjoying the view towards the snowcapped Pennines (cycled up Great Dun Fell on Sunday).





Me Galileo, galileo galileo


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Radio 4 are running a half-hour comedy based around oldies misunderstanding the word 'fap'.



Is Reg in it?


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Radio 4 are running a half-hour comedy based around oldies misunderstanding the word 'fap'.



It's a word?


----------



## Dec66 (8 Dec 2017)

After three months, £84k and the most amount of stress I've had in my life (apart from a three-months period in 1992 when I lost my younger sister, my first marriage broke up, I almost lost my job and I was homeless and skint)... My house extension is now finished!

My one piece of advice for anyone planning the same; move out.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Dec 2017)

It's a little bit snowy here. I've been out doing a good deed pushing cars up a hill where they couldn't get any traction.

Due to the conditions and a couple of accidents, Shrewsbury is currently pretty much gridlocked.






The hill in question





People starting to abandon their vehicles.





The queue waiting to get up the hill.





Not much better on the main roads.


----------



## Threevok (8 Dec 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 386390



I see Barney Rubble managed to get the car out


----------



## Dec66 (8 Dec 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's a little bit snowy here. I've been out doing a good deed pushing cars up a hill where they couldn't get any traction. Due to the conditions and a couple of accidents, Shrewsbury is currently pretty much gridlocked.
> 
> View attachment 386390
> 
> ...


But you rode your bike up the hill, obviously?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Dec 2017)

Threevok said:


> I see Barney Rubble managed to get the car out


Had to think about that for a moment.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Dec 2017)

Dec66 said:


> But you rode your bike up the hill, obviously?


Not yet but it would be rideable. Just went for a walk to find out why there was lots of traffic going out but none coming in.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2017)

Made some fresh footprints in the snow up on the fell side. Love making fresh tracks. Bracing wind.


----------



## Speicher (8 Dec 2017)

I have found an almost Identical camera to my Father's Nikon camera, on BayE, selling at £500. I have not got the lens. I am going to keep the camera for sentimental reasons. My father had very few possessions other than books about Mechanics and Engineering, I have about three of those. He kept lots of possibly useful things, that might have been useful one day, but nothing "personal". 

In the same cupboard I have found other items that I forgot I had. Some of which will be jettisoned. Some of which need to be thinned down. I am gradually trying to downsize, and am making a good start. When relations died, and their houses had to be cleared, guess who ended up with all the things that were too good to throw away, but nobody wanted them?


----------



## Speicher (8 Dec 2017)

On an entirely different subject I am trying to sew up a jumper. The pattern says to sew the sleeves to the shoulders of the jumper and then sew the sides of the sleeves, and sides of the garment. 

My large book about Knitting says to sew up the seam of the sleeve and the side seams, and then sew in the sleeves. What do you do, by preference?


----------



## petek (8 Dec 2017)

The North Sea can be a cold and fickle mistress.
Out with the dogs this morning and stood a good way 'shoreside' of the tideline, admiring the white horses.
Boom!
Mega wave and I'm up to my shins in the oggin. Happy wet dogs, unpleasantly wet trousers and rubber boots filled with water.
Squelched home to dry off.
Dogs wanted to stay and go back in.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2017)

This is the bike I rescuerrected the other day from being scrapped. I've given it a bit of a clean and it needs some new cables and a bottom bracket but otherwise it's fine.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Dec 2017)

We have done our grocery shop and will not go out again today


----------



## Speicher (8 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We have done our grocery shop and will not go out again today



Did you remember to get some biscuits? @potsy keeps forgetting.


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Not as far as I know, it was actually rather funny. And good - it had Caitlin Moran in it.


I'll try to find it and download it for later, I like quite a few of the R4 comedies and dramas


----------



## summerdays (8 Dec 2017)

I popped into Aldi, couldn't remember what for and ended up coming out with mini chocolate covered Stollen. I've eaten 3 so I have moved them to another room!


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> My large book about Knitting says to sew up the seam of the sleeve and the side seams, and then sew in the sleeves. What do you do, by preference?


Buy them from M&S....


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Dec 2017)




----------



## TVC (8 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 386406


We too are shopped up, car away and locked in. Supposidly no snow now until the big session on Sunday, we'll see.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2017)

I am watching it snow on the Tv. In Atlanta Georgia. Here, cold, but no snow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> We too are shopped up, car away and locked in. Supposidly no snow now until the big session on Sunday, we'll see.


Are we all getting snow on Sunday.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (8 Dec 2017)

Not news, but it amused me. 

Visiting someone that lives on a rat run, where cars regularly race down to miss traffic lights on the parallel main road, one clown thought he could go faster by driving literally inches from my bumper, and trying to pass in a road reduced to one lane due to parked cars. Okay, it's maybe childish, but I drove carefully, it's a 20mph limit, and after all, there was an obvious danger behind me, and it was school leaving time, so a lot of kids were about. I also politely let all on coming vehicles through, before needing a whole chunk of the road to reverse park. 

The tailgater was flashing and honking, before realising he _had _to reverse to let me in. He still came along side when there was no room to pass because of parked cars ahead. Being a polite soul, I listened to his rant, and answered when I could. It then seemed polite to continue the conversation and neither of us could move until he did. The penny dropped with him, that all I was doing was keeping him talking to delay him, and make his 'short cut' a waste of time, but he just couldn't stop running his mouth off.

He 'ordered' me to park quickly, but I explained I was brought up to be polite, and as long as he was talking, it's simply good manners for me to stay and reply, which I did, until he realised nothing was happening until he backed up and shut up.

I think me laughing when I saw the penny had dropped really annoyed him, as he had a choice of make his point and wait, or shut up and go on his way, and let the now long queue of other rat runners behind him go too.


----------



## TVC (8 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Are we all getting snow on Sunday.


You will get drizzle and lump it. A certain Bumpkin should get plenty of snow, she's getting excited already


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2017)

Coventry's a lovely shade of white, it looks like its stopped snowing for now but I suspect my Monday cycle ride may have to be cancelled.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2017)

Thanks folks, your  mean a lot.

Feeling less down today, but it's still on my mind. Hate being blamed for something that wasn't my fault.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Dec 2017)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Not news, but it amused me.
> 
> Visiting someone that lives on a rat run, where cars regularly race down to miss traffic lights on the parallel main road, one clown thought he could go faster by driving literally inches from my bumper, and trying to pass in a road reduced to one lane due to parked cars. Okay, it's maybe childish, but I drove carefully, it's a 20mph limit, and after all, there was an obvious danger behind me, and it was school leaving time, so a lot of kids were about. I also politely let all on coming vehicles through, before needing a whole chunk of the road to reverse park.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2017)

No snow here, just cold, with a real bitter wind.  Wasn't pleasant running errands this morning - or sawing logs in the garden this afternoon. Need to get a new chain on the saw as the one that's fitted is rather dull and worn. Will pop round to the farm machinery and tool place tomorrow.

Did drop into the Co-op at lunchtime as I was out that way. Scored a nice little bit of cheese - two pieces of goats cheese, a pack of Leerdammer and a wedge of expensive Stilton. Cost to me: £2.46.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> You will get drizzle and lump it. A certain Bumpkin should get plenty of snow, she's getting excited already


Yes i noticed the South west connection buzzing with excitement.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Well! I don't know what caused that. Gwen was sat on the window ledge when all of a sudden there was a crashing noise. I looked down to see Gwen scrabbling around on the carpet . At first I thought she was having a fit and then that something was biting her. She got up and ran into the kitchen and had some food and is now sat back in the window washing as if nothing had happened.



Either a "mad moment" or she simply just fell off and was trying to hide her embarrassment. 

Cats.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> On an entirely different subject I am trying to sew up a jumper. The pattern says to sew the sleeves to the shoulders of the jumper and then sew the sides of the sleeves, and sides of the garment.
> 
> My large book about Knitting says to sew up the seam of the sleeve and the side seams, and then sew in the sleeves. What do you do, by preference?



Buy a fleece from Decathlon


----------



## summerdays (8 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yes i noticed the South west connection buzzing with excitement.


If you mean south of me.... I thought the chance of snow was to the north of here?


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> If you mean south of me.... I thought the chance of snow was to the north of here?


@coffeejo is still getting excited. I hope she gets her wish this year.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2017)

Clear sky here, ideal for looking at stars but cold.


----------



## TVC (8 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> If you mean south of me.... I thought the chance of snow was to the north of here?


You might be right, just checked the BBC weather and bumpkinshire is forecast rain on Sunday. She will be disapointed. I will have to post her pictures of our snow


----------



## potsy (8 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> @coffeejo is still getting excited. I hope she gets her wish this year.


I thought her wish was to have a growth spurt and make it to 5'?


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> I thought her wish was to have a growth spurt and make it to 5'?


I must save these posts for when I see her next.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> On an entirely different subject I am trying to sew up a jumper. The pattern says to sew the sleeves to the shoulders of the jumper and then sew the sides of the sleeves, and sides of the garment.
> 
> My large book about Knitting says to sew up the seam of the sleeve and the side seams, and then sew in the sleeves. What do you do, by preference?


Sleeve seam 1st and then sew the sleeve into the armhole for me.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2017)

I've been busy today, its starting to feel like Xmas


----------



## Threevok (8 Dec 2017)

More and more snow falling here

Just finished changing the Single speed over from a snow commute to a snow mobile


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2017)

Owww, Kizzy is biting my ankle, better go and feed the ravening horde before they all start on me.


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2017)

Coldest commute of my very short 3 day week.

Last day today, off just in time for the snow coming tomorrow


----------



## summerdays (9 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Coldest commute of my very short 3 day week.
> 
> Last day today, off just in time for the snow coming tomorrow


Wasn't the heater in the car working?


----------



## mybike (9 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Clear sky here, ideal for looking at stars but cold.



Same here, the puddles along the towpath, from the rain the day before, were starting to get slippery at about 1800. When I went out @2200 Orion was bright and clear. The temperature dropped steadily overnight and is now 30.4


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2017)

Morning, the sky is clear the Sun hasn't risen and the cars are covered in sparkly frost.

I'll be popping over to an auction later. My brother fancies a couple of items.


----------



## summerdays (9 Dec 2017)

I have been up .... but only as far as the kettle.... and it feels cold out of bed....!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> On an entirely different subject I am trying to sew up a jumper. The pattern says to sew the sleeves to the shoulders of the jumper and then sew the sides of the sleeves, and sides of the garment.
> 
> My large book about Knitting says to sew up the seam of the sleeve and the side seams, and then sew in the sleeves. What do you do, by preference?


My wife just said to me that it differs according to the type of sleeve, eg. For a raglan sleeves sew the raglan seam first, for a set in sleeve sew the sleeve seam first and then set in.


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> Wasn't the heater in the car working?


Just had it on low to take the edge off.

Snowing now


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2017)

Very crisp today, bacon butties have been consumed, a trip to Aldi for salad and veg is coming up.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Dec 2017)

Freezy freezy cold here today. One last coiled basket to sew and then I'm off to set up at a local fair. Must remember my hat and scarf. And no..... I shall not be baring my feet today


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2017)

My work is now asking us to work Christmas day and boxing day, as well as all new year they had already opened.

I am so far not committing myself


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Very crisp today, bacon butties have been consumed, a trip to Aldi for salad and veg is coming up.



Chocolate


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2017)

.... and chocolate


----------



## summerdays (9 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Freezy freezy cold here today. One last coiled basket to sew and then I'm off to set up at a local fair. Must remember my hat and scarf. And no....*. I shall not be baring my feet today *


I didn't know you could do sensible mode


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2017)

There was bright sunshine band little while ago but it is now starting to cloud over.

I'm leaving the mistake that the tablet put in. According to the tablet KC and his group are involved.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Dec 2017)

I'm only an alcoholic if I drink it all, right?


----------



## hopless500 (9 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> I didn't know you could do sensible mode


Not moving would get the old toes rather cold. Sandals are fine when I'm moving around.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2017)

Started snowing in Leicester


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Dec 2017)

Lovely cool clear morning here in the far SE corner of terra cognita.
Sat outside enjoying my morning coffee and Pastis






Off to Abingdon later for the boy’s biggest gig to date at the O2 Oxford. 800 tickets sold.
Check out Lacuna Common on Spotify/Sound Cloud. Best track IMHO IS ‘She’s alright’.


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Started snowing in Leicester


It did, proper big flakes on the walk back from Aldi. I was catching them on my tongue, big kid that I am.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Dec 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I'm only an alcoholic if I drink it all, right?
> 
> View attachment 386472



Lagavulin 16yo......


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2017)

I have another great nephew


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Started snowing in Leicester



We're in Stratford On Avon, it was snowing on the way down, now bright sunshine.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> We're in Stratford On Avon, it was snowing on the way down, now bright sunshine.



Nice and sunny here now. We're supposed to get a big dollop of snow overnight.


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just said to me that it differs according to the type of sleeve, eg. For a raglan sleeves sew the raglan seam first, for a set in sleeve sew the sleeve seam first and then set in.



Thank you. It is a set in sleeve. @hopless500 gave me the same advice.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Dec 2017)

It's snowing in Lancaster... hoping it turns to sleet, or better still, rain.


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I have another great nephew


What's so great about him?


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2017)

I became a great uncle last year, I have so far managed to contain my excitement 

Anyway, it's snowing again


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Dec 2017)

Bird feeders are topped up


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2017)

I have got the christmas tree out of the loft, all the needles have dropped off though.


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> What's so great about him?


He's related to me .

The worrying thing was that hes mum, my niece wasn't even born when Lu and I got together. I think we're all getting old.


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Nice and sunny here now. We're supposed to get a big dollop of snow overnight.



Yes, its forecast for here tomorrow as well, my planned ride to Sutton Cheney wharf Monday is looking to be in doubt.


----------



## postman (9 Dec 2017)

Got on the bike today.It has been inside for months.It was petrified of the road.It wobbled all over the place.


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2017)

I have just bought myself a book. This link is on The Big River site, but I ordered from Blackwells. I try to use the local (excellent) bookshop but one of the books I wanted as a pressie for someone (a guide to the Northern Lights) was out of stock at their supplier. "Landscape" magazine featured the crochet necklaces in this book, but there are also edible winter items. On one page she talks about retreating into a wardrobe with a strong drink to get away from the frenzy of December. That closed the deal.

"Making Winter" by Emma Mitchell"


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2017)

It's the Comedy Club Christmas do tonight, a three course turkey dinner and a couple of cracking comedians. Time to go and pretty myself up for the party.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> Yes, its forecast for here tomorrow as well, my planned ride to Sutton Cheney wharf Monday is looking to be in doubt.



Sutton Cheney is one of my potential Christmas rides


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> It's the Comedy Club Christmas do tonight, a three course turkey dinner and a couple of cracking comedians. Time to go and *pretty myself up for the party.*



Have you got enough time if the do is tonight?


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2017)

Emma Mitchell says on her blog that she is "an ardent fan of cake, yarn, and hedgerows." Could she be someone we know?


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> It's the Comedy Club Christmas do tonight, a three course turkey dinner and a couple of cracking comedians. Time to go and pretty myself up for the party.



Get your skates on then, you've only got about four hours.


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2017)

I have put the pretty lights up in the window, and found the Christmas cards.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2017)

It was -4C this morning


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2017)

As I was driving out to the auction this afternoon I saw a road sign saying, A350 Road Works.

I thought to myself I do hope so.


----------



## potsy (9 Dec 2017)

That's me done for 4 days, bring on the blizzards


----------



## hopless500 (9 Dec 2017)

Urgh. My imminent coughy irritating chest infection thing has been done no favours on a below freezing stall for 6 hours. Can't breathe 
Tommorow I will be either in bed or in front of the fire.

On a cheerier note my bank balance will be looking much healthier


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Urgh. My imminent coughy irritating chest infection thing has been done no favours on a below freezing stall for 6 hours. Can't breathe
> Tommorow I will be either in bed or in front of the fire.
> 
> On a cheerier note my bank balance will be looking much healthier


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2017)

The party is in full swing.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Dec 2017)




----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2017)

Who is that dude playing bass?


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Dec 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> Who is that dude playing bass?


That’s ma boy :-)


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Urgh. My imminent coughy irritating chest infection thing has been done no favours on a below freezing stall for 6 hours. Can't breathe
> Tommorow I will be either in bed or in front of the fire.
> 
> On a cheerier note my bank balance will be looking much healthier


You could try a hot steamy bath. It may help.


----------



## Katherine (9 Dec 2017)

Yesterday, my voice was a bit hoarse but I felt ok and I enjoyed my club Christmas meal. Today I woke up wit no voice at all.



Katherine said:


> The grass is white but not the rest of the ground. A mad tree surgeon called yesterday and is coming back this morning to reduce the height of the trees in the back!



They left a large pile of logs right in the corner where my spring bulbs will be coming up, which never occurred to Mr K. I started to move some of them to the opposite corner this morning, but they were covered in snow and my hands got too cold.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Owww, Kizzy is biting my ankle, better go and feed the ravening horde before they all start on me.



There is no snooze button on a cat that wants its breakfast. 

Lexi bites my nose.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2017)

Bloomin' cold here in this deepest darkest corner of East Anglia. 

Went to the agricultural tool place up the road this morning to get a new chain for my saw. The old chain had got to the point where sharpening it was a wasted exercise. Then I moved a stack of wood from right out the back of the garden to the saw horse under the porch, and after that, I split what I sawed yesterday. There was a very fine-looking petrol-powered log splitter at the tool place, but at £600 it's a bit rich for me. Instead, I'll stick to being a dab hand with an axe and a chopping block. 

Sat and watched the racing and the snooker this afternoon.

Then this evening I baked a lithuanian gingerbread cake and cooked a wonderful supper of medium-rare beef fillet, roast tatties and cauliflower & broccoli cheese with gorgonzola. 

Now about to sit down with a  and watch MOTD.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2017)

Went to the coal bunker earlier after finding out about the snow forecast tomorrow and -5c on Monday, only to find about two to maybe two and a half fires-worths of coal in it. "Blimey" I thought.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Urgh. My imminent coughy irritating chest infection thing has been done no favours on a below freezing stall for 6 hours. Can't breathe
> Tommorow I will be either in bed or in front of the fire.
> 
> On a cheerier note my bank balance will be looking much healthier



A bowl of steaming water with some olbas oil, then a hot chamomile tea with a slice of lemon, a dollop of honey and a splash of something stronger. Wrap up warm, hun xxx


----------



## Katherine (9 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Sorry didn't long on earlier. Been feeling miserable today and didn't want to drag you all down.
> 
> But I bought myself a new book and some fairy lights to cheer myself up. Sat by the fire listening to some xmassy music.


Glad to see you back. You always sound such a busy and creative person.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2017)

Also today, finished "Twists and Turns", chapter 45 of my Babylon 5 fanfic, "The Fires We Breed". Linda has finally made it back home to Babylon 5, Sonovar, recovering from the assault and telepathic scan, knows he's in big trouble, and Mazic inadvertently figures out something that Neroon would much rather keep private.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> Glad to see you back. You always sound such a busy and creative person.



Thanks hun


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2017)

"Is it ok to come back in that way?", I said pointing at the exit to the shop assistant in a posh South Manchester garden centre this morning.
"Not officially" she replied.


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2017)

I've just finished the ironing and I'm having a  before going to bed.


----------



## TVC (9 Dec 2017)

Back from the party, stuffed with turkey dinner, two good comedians and a rather nice wine or two. Bed.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2017)

I'm just having a slice of lithuanian gingerbread slathered in home made butter.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2017)

Right, off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath after an evening of catching up with the Hairy Bikers on the i-player.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2017)

Awake with tea. 

It's hammering it down outside. No chance of snow here.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> There is no snooze button on a cat that wants its breakfast.
> 
> Lexi bites my nose.


Kizzy will bite mine or lick it if I'm in bed, ears too. The other thing she's great at is creating heat, the other cats are warm and cuddly but Kizzy is like a furnace.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2017)

Ohhhhhh! It's snowing. Flig bakes!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2017)

It's minus 7 here and I am off for my early walk. I may resemble a frozen snotter on my return. Lol.


----------



## summerdays (10 Dec 2017)

It says it's raining here... but it must be sleety rain as there is a slushy looking cover on the grass and cars.... however the forecast does suggest it may improve (depending on your definitions of the weather, Mr Summerdays won't be impressed).


----------



## screenman (10 Dec 2017)

The huge Lincoln Christmas market is shut for today, due to snow which as yet not appeared. Stall holders are unhappy, locals say council should give them money back, the same people who said yesterday that the stall holders were making a fortune every year and ripping people off with high prices.

It is an odd world.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2017)

I think it is thawing. Whatever is falling is falling vertically now.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2017)

I was just watching a video of a plane landing where the object wasn't centred in the frame. I found myself sitting up trying to compensate by looking over the bottom of the screen.


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2017)

*Snow, proper snow.*


----------



## GM (10 Dec 2017)

We has snow. Dog walking this morning is going to be fun....now is it my turn or Mrs GM's turn?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> *Snow, proper snow.*


 Project 'Get the trike out in snow ' is on, this may be due to the fact that Maz is away and the bottle of Gin that I had for the weekend appears to be empty  

Soooooh a trip to Aldi for supplies seems to be a good idea.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Awake with tea.
> 
> It's hammering it down outside. No chance of snow here.









Abingdon!
I may not wear shorts today....


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2017)

View: https://youtu.be/ZNt5FnMK2sM


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2017)

Rain, snow, ice and repeat.

It's raining snow very very hard here then freezing because the temperature is soooooooo cold.


----------



## summerdays (10 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Rain, snow, ice and repeat.
> 
> It's raining snow very very hard here then freezing because the temperature is soooooooo cold.


No it's above freezing here... only thing frozen were my toes!


----------



## hopless500 (10 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Awake with tea.
> 
> It's hammering it down outside. No chance of snow here.


Raining here too.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Dec 2017)

The Whippet took one look when I opened the door and retreated back to bed.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Dec 2017)

*Dover*
*Gale Warning: Gale warning issued 10 December 03:50 UTC(Open)*
Southeasterly gale force 8 imminent, veering westerly and increasing violent storm force 11 soon

Go to top of page

*Wind*
Southeast 6 to gale 8, veering west severe gale 9 to *violent storm 11,* backing
*Dover*
*Gale Warning: Gale warning issued 10 December 03:50 UTC(Open)*
Southeasterly gale force 8 imminent, veering westerly and increasing violent storm force 11 soon

Go to top of page
*Wind*
Southeast 6 to gale 8, veering west severe gale 9 to violent storm 11, backing southwest then east later, 5 or 6.
*Sea State*
Moderate or rough, becoming very rough or high until later.
*Weather*
Rain.
*Visibility*
Moderate occasionally poor.
t then east later, 5 or 6.
*Sea State*
Moderate or rough, becoming very rough or high until later.
*Weather*
Rain.
*Visibility*
Moderate occasionally poor.
Hmm, violent storm 11. This could be fun, only had a handful off those in 24 years out here.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2017)

It's raining.


----------



## postman (10 Dec 2017)

Set off for a drive to Nostell Priory this morning.Going for a walk with some old friends.Not even out of Meanwood when phone rings.Due to expected snow,it's not opening to day.SNOW damn stuff,so now we are waiting to go local Roundhay Park.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2017)

Coventry this morning.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The Whippet took one look when I opened the door and retreated back to bed.
> 
> View attachment 386587


I didn't realise @Hill Wimp had lost that much weight


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2017)

We'll be off for a walk across the meadows in a bit. Photos to follow.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> *Snow, proper snow.*


----------



## mybike (10 Dec 2017)

Bit snowy here, road hasn't been cleared & cars are moving very slowly with a strong smell of clutch. Might not move the car today.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Dec 2017)

It’s more like powder than snow:

View media item 10131
The dogs enjoyed the walk on it and so did I (because it’s not proper snow!).


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2017)

This is brilliant, kids in the street that you never see playing out are playing out this morning. I opened the window and there is no traffic noise, all you can hear is children laughing and shouting.

This makes me feel good, I have the urge to go out and throw snowballs.


----------



## screenman (10 Dec 2017)

Santa is on his/her way.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2017)

My cars under there somewhere, and I've no plans to dig it out,we've got two inches of snow and its still coming down.


----------



## mybike (10 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> He's related to me .
> 
> The worrying thing was that hes mum, my niece wasn't even born when Lu and I got together. I think we're all getting old.



Hmmm


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Awake with tea.
> 
> It's hammering it down outside. No chance of snow here.





TVC said:


> *Snow, proper snow.*





GM said:


> We has snow. Dog walking this morning is going to be fun....now is it my turn or Mrs GM's turn?



I am ignoring you all..

I want my snow, the BBC promised it, where is it????


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> *Dover*
> *Gale Warning: Gale warning issued 10 December 03:50 UTC(Open)*
> Southeasterly gale force 8 imminent, veering westerly and increasing violent storm force 11 soon
> 
> ...


When is the violence due?


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> My cars under there somewhere, and I've no plans to dig it out,we've got two inches of snow and its still coming down.
> 
> 
> View attachment 386615


Apparently you have 16hrs of it due according to the tabloids.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2017)

There's nothing like being well prepared.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Apparently you have 16hrs of it due according to the tabloids.



Yes, looks like I'll have to dig the turbo out tomorrow, I can't see my ride going ahead.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Shouldn't have left it outside.



Its somewhere in the back of the shed


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2017)

I think we have about three inches of snow here. When I look at the back garden, the snow on the ground is the same colour as the sky. 

People walking past look like they have just arrived from Siberia, with big fur hats, and large boots.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2017)

It's snowing here too. Even Lexi doesn't want to go out.

Am tucked up by the fire in my onesie listening to Southampton v Arsenal on the radio and writing my xmas cards.


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2017)

We have been out, lovely and crisp. Photos in 'Show us yer snow'.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Dec 2017)

I've just bought a sieve and a load of jars for round 2 of my Christmas baking.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> I think we have about three inches of snow here. When I look at the back garden, the snow on the ground is the same colour as the sky.
> 
> People walking past look like they have just arrived from Siberia, with big fur hats, and large boots.



I wore my thermal undergarments underneath my winter walking gear.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Dec 2017)

I may have bought a box of Mr Kipling 6 slices of Christmas cake


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2017)

Just eaten a huge mixed bean and tuna salad.

Well it is about 9 degrees here.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> When is the violence due?



It's in full swing.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> It's in full swing.


Oh.

No in Deal it's not. It's just rather windy.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> *Dover*
> *Gale Warning: Gale warning issued 10 December 03:50 UTC(Open)*
> Southeasterly gale force 8 imminent, veering westerly and increasing violent storm force 11 soon
> 
> ...


----------



## hopless500 (10 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> It's snowing here too. Even Lexi doesn't want to go out.
> 
> Am tucked up by the fire in my onesie listening to Southampton v Arsenal on the radio and writing my xmas cards.


It has snowed but now stopped. I have steamed myself with Vicks, showered, dug my inhaler out, sort of unloaded the car and am now waiting for my Sunday lunch courtesy of Mr Hop. A 'rocky' will be in order later


----------



## hopless500 (10 Dec 2017)

All morning my phone has been telling me what the weather is doing in Bruges


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2017)

It's still coming down but it is wet and has washed off what was around earlier this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2017)

I think I may have foot and mouth. The soles of my feet are sore and I have blister on my tongue.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2017)

Still raining, the wind has died down on land at least and I forgot to turn the tap off on the bokashi bin


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Bloomin' cold here in this deepest darkest corner of East Anglia.
> 
> Went to the agricultural tool place up the road this morning to get a new chain for my saw. The old chain had got to the point where sharpening it was a wasted exercise. Then I moved a stack of wood from right out the back of the garden to the saw horse under the porch, and after that, I split what I sawed yesterday. There was a very fine-looking petrol-powered log splitter at the tool place, but at £600 it's a bit rich for me. Instead, I'll stick to being a dab hand with an axe and a chopping block.
> 
> ...


Try this, for splitting logs, I was amazed when I saw this. How come I had to split wood with just a plain ax, and kids nowadays get to use fancy ax from Amazon? Society's getting soft. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wct4D-iYFeo


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh.
> 
> No in Deal it's not. It's just rather windy.



You're round the corner cowering in the shelter of the South Foreland.

2 ports closed and we're out in the middle bobbing.

There is one ferry grounded in Calais port....that's a spanner in the works.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Dec 2017)

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/8...rt-crash-Storm-Ana-weather-alert-winds-France

Sorry for the link source.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Dec 2017)

Colder here, but sunny. We had some snow pellets the other morning, but little accumulation. Lucky, but only so far.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Dec 2017)

Last night was the company Christmas do so no doubt tomorrow we will hear about how drunk certain people were, falling over, vomiting etc.. Is it any wonder we don't go


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Last night was the company Christmas do so no doubt tomorrow we will hear about how drunk certain people were, falling over, vomiting etc.. Is it any wonder we don't go



Yes, the last ever Christmas "party" that I went to, someone spiked my orange juice with Vodka. They knew I would be driving a long distance later that day, but gave no thought to the consequences. Fortunately, they must have put a large amount of Vodka in the orange juice, and I was able to detect it. So I poured it down the sink and said nothing. 

People say you cannot detect Vodka in a drink, but if you reglarry dink Vokda ten des yu cn dtect it nd nott drimkit.


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2017)

Later than planned but Mancland finally has some snow


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2017)

From The Juniper Club.

"
*Did you know?*
Juniper has been used for more than 1,000 years as a medicine to treat rheumatism, arthritis, loss of appetite (as well as overactive appetite) and gout"


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, the last ever Christmas "party" that I went to, someone spiked my orange juice with Vodka. They knew I would be driving a long distance later that day, but gave no thought to the consequences. Fortunately, they must have put a large amount of Vodka in the orange juice, and I was able to detect it. So I poured it down the sink and said nothing.
> 
> People say you cannot detect Vodka in a drink, but if you reglarry dink Vokda ten des yu cn dtect it nd nott drimkit.



Spiking someones drink is appalling behaviour but worryingly some think it is funny.

Thing is, they try to out brag each other as to how ill they were the next day and it must have been a great night because they can't remember much about it. These are all grown-ups in their 40's! They don't go out much so really go for it when they do. Never been interested in being that drunk


----------



## screenman (10 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Last night was the company Christmas do so no doubt tomorrow we will hear about how drunk certain people were, falling over, vomiting etc.. Is it any wonder we don't go



Sounds like you missed a good night.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> Sounds like you missed a good night.



Nope  same thing every year, just different locations.


----------



## screenman (10 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, the last ever Christmas "party" that I went to, someone spiked my orange juice with Vodka. They knew I would be driving a long distance later that day, but gave no thought to the consequences. Fortunately, they must have put a large amount of Vodka in the orange juice, and I was able to detect it. So I poured it down the sink and said nothing.
> 
> People say you cannot detect Vodka in a drink, but if you reglarry dink Vokda ten des yu cn dtect it nd nott drimkit.



Spiking somebodies drink should bring a criminal charge if possible, extremely dangerous and stupid thing to do, glad you were not caught out.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2017)

Want one

www.orkneydistilling.com/products/kirkjuvagr-hand-crafted-gin-tap


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Try this, for splitting logs, I was amazed when I saw this. How come I had to split wood with just a plain ax, and kids nowadays get to use fancy ax from Amazon? Society's getting soft.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wct4D-iYFeo




Ooooo, that's an intriguing piece of kit...

But logs that size I just quarter with a chainsaw.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ooooo, that's an intriguing piece of kit...
> 
> But logs that size I just quarter with a chainsaw.


Since I moved to my present house, I've had a gas fireplace, but previous to that I chopped and split my wood, unless a nearby construction place put out oak pallets.


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Want one
> 
> www.orkneydistilling.com/products/kirkjuvagr-hand-crafted-gin-tap


If only there was someone you could drop hints to.....


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> If only there was someone you could drop hints to.....


I think he may baulk at the price.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Since I moved to my present house, I've had a gas fireplace, but previous to that I chopped and split my wood, unless a nearby construction place put out oak pallets.



No mains gas out here in the boonies. It's a choice of oil or solid fuel. Went the latter way as I've not got a safe / secure place to put an oil tank. Plus a good acreage of woodland = unlimited free fuel.

My neighbour has an underground oil tank, but he's always having problems with it.


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I think he may baulk at the price.


You did always say he was tight

Perhaps you could crowd fund it


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Dec 2017)

Just had my second Christmas dinner of the year. Very nice indeed thank you.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I may have bought a box of Mr Kipling 6 slices of Christmas cake


He does make exceedingly _good _cakes!


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Last night was the company Christmas do so no doubt tomorrow we will hear about how drunk certain people were, falling over, vomiting etc.. Is it any wonder we don't go


Works dos..hehehehe...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOMEjSolsPQ


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Dec 2017)

I am cooking up some Whiting, here, like a Hake.


----------



## tyred (10 Dec 2017)

I've accidentally eaten a coffee flavoured chocolate


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I wore my thermal undergarments underneath my winter walking gear.


Probs better than on top....


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2017)

tyred said:


> I've accidentally eaten a coffee flavoured chocolate


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Dec 2017)

tyred said:


> I've accidentally eaten a coffee flavoured chocolate



Bleh! Spit out the foul atrocity! Throw it on the fire!


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2017)

I am watching the snooker.


----------



## tyred (10 Dec 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Bleh! Spit out the foul atrocity! Throw it on the fire!



I've been forced to use whiskey to wash away the taste!


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2017)

I have just eaten --
Meat samosas
Onion bhaji
Chicken madras
Chapati bread

Kebab night is now officially history


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2017)

tyred said:


> I've accidentally eaten a coffee flavoured chocolate


I'll take any others you might have off your hands.


----------



## tyred (10 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I'll take any others you might have off your hands.



I smashed them to bits with a 4lb lump hammer to avoid any more mistakes.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Someone has to... personally I’d rather wash my eyes with acid...



Hey, it was a *BRILLIANT* final. Love watching Ronnie O'Sullivan play - the man's a genius.


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2017)

tyred said:


> I smashed them to bits with a 4lb lump hammer to avoid any more mistakes.


Your fault, you bought the Revels


----------



## hopless500 (10 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> I am watching the snooker.


So was I. Brief detour to the iplayer for the Strictly results.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I'll take any others you might have off your hands.



I just can’t bring myself to Like your post. Coffee-flavoured chocolate is simply _not done_. 

My theory is the manufacturers put them in the box because when you eat a coffee-flavoured chocolate you have to eat 3-5 of the others just to get rid of the taste. You then realise you’ve rushed through your chocolates and go out an buy another box. Then the cycle repeats itself. 

I admit my theory may need work.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2017)

The snow has not melted, cue gridlock tomorrow


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Dec 2017)

tyred said:


> I smashed them to bits with a 4lb lump hammer to avoid any more mistakes.



Well done! Woohoo! Amen to that!


----------



## slowmotion (10 Dec 2017)

Recklessly ignoring official advice, I ventured down the river for a totally unnecessary bimble on the bike, dodging Storm Caroline and The Snowbomb. To celebrate my narrow escape from a freezing death, I may go out again in a minute for a Chinese takeaway.


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2017)

The little boy next door had planned a birthday party today, but it had to be postponed because of the weather. 

Fortunately instead of going to the Snowdome, they were able to go sledging in the field at the back of these houses.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Dec 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> The snow has not melted, cue gridlock tomorrow


I’ve hightailed it down to Heathrow just now to aboid Ice and chaos on the M40 tomorrow. One of my best ever journeys!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’ve hightailed it down to Heathrow just now to aboid Ice and chaos on the M40 tomorrow. One of my best ever journies!



Good riding!


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> So was I. Brief detour to the iplayer for the Strictly results.



Now, I don't know what's happened to me, but, this weekend I watched Strictly for the first time ever 

And I liked it


----------



## GM (10 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Hey, it was a *BRILLIANT* final. Love watching Ronnie O'Sullivan play - the man's a genius.




I watched it as well, couldn't agree more, absolute brilliant !


----------



## TVC (10 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Now, I don't know what's happened to me, but, this weekend I watched Strictly for the first time ever
> 
> And I liked it


Welcome to the dark side


----------



## slowmotion (10 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’ve hightailed it down to Heathrow just now to aboid Ice and chaos on the M40 tomorrow. One of my best ever journeys!


I trust that you packed a shovel and your snow shoes?

Oh yes, an avalanche bleeper too....


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Dec 2017)

slowmotion said:


> I trust that you packed a shovel and your snow shoes?
> 
> Oh yes, an avalanche bleeper too....


Indeed, I haz a shuvel, 2.5 pints of piping hot coffee in a thermos, walking boots, coat rated to -25C, sleeping bag. Several tins of boiled travel sweets and a tartan blanket.
Just what’s required at the Travelodge....
Russia tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2017)

Gonna be a bit intermittent for most of this coming week - nowt to worry about, just will be busy. See you on the other side, folks xxx


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Gonna be a bit intermittent for most of this coming week - nowt to worry about, just will be busy. See you on the other side, folks xxx



 Look after yourself!


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5074385, member: 9609"]the sheep are up to something
View attachment 386810
[/QUOTE]

What are they eating?


----------



## hopless500 (11 Dec 2017)

Urgh!


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Dec 2017)

Been up since 3, wide awake.

Now it's time to go to work I just want to sleep


----------



## hopless500 (11 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Been up since 3, wide awake.
> 
> Now it's time to go to work I just want to sleep



Been up since 3.50 
Just as well I'm not at work today as I'd not be at work today


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Now, I don't know what's happened to me, but, this weekend I watched Strictly for the first time ever
> 
> And I liked it



Be afraid, very afraid...


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Been up since 3.50
> Just as well I'm not at work today as I'd not be at work today


hope the lurgy moves on quickly.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Dec 2017)

Rather wet, cold and stormy here.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Dec 2017)

A balmy -8 here at the moment. I will venture out for a well wrapped up walk at first light. Needless to say, I won't be cycling!


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2017)

It is dark outside, it looks like there has been a thaw overnight as all of the snow and ice has gone although the wind feels very cold.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2017)

It was a good job that I just read what I had typed, as the tablet had changed it to utter gibberish. I couldn't understand what on earth what I had written.

Mind you, it was a vast improvement over what I normally post


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Dec 2017)

For the record, I did in fact wear shorts all day yesterday....
Sadly, jeans today for travel to Moscow. Unfortunately the flight is still going....


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2017)

-1 in Coventry this morning, still covered in a thick layer of snow, my ride today has been down graded to a turbo session, If I had still been commuting I'd have ridden to work, I suspect the main roads are clear but i don't want to put together a longer ride incase the roads are bad further out.


----------



## mybike (11 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> You're round the corner cowering in the shelter of the South Foreland.
> 
> 2 ports closed and we're out in the middle bobbing.
> 
> There is one ferry grounded in Calais port....that's a spanner in the works.



Thought of you when I heard that,


----------



## mybike (11 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It is dark outside, it looks like there has been a thaw overnight as all of the snow and ice has gone although the wind feels very cold.



There's still a lot of snow here but it didn't drop to freezing. I think this may have caused snow to melt into the rain gauge.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Dec 2017)

Somebody on this plane has smelly feet... and it’s not me :-(


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Somebody on this plane has smelly feet... and it’s not me :-(


Cheese smugglers?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2017)

Bright blue skies here, but perishing cold. Still lots of snow. I will be having another day of slobbing around doing sod all. I also have to renew my house insurance.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Dec 2017)

mybike said:


> Thought of you when I heard that,



Just a Storm 10 today after yesterdays Violent storm 11.....

another bouncy day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Just a Storm 10 today after yesterdays Violent storm 11.....
> 
> another bouncy day.


Wow! Sounds like another busy day for you. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2017)

Schrodie was being a cheeky minkey. He had decided to make a bed underneath an airer and to make it more comfortable he had pulled my wife's T shirt down.


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2017)

I've just been out and de-iced the birdbath


----------



## hopless500 (11 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Oh FFS. Half way round a line of machine easing stitching round the top of a sleeve and the bobbin has run out.


It always does it in the most pita spot doesn't it


----------



## hopless500 (11 Dec 2017)

Still in jimjams feeling slightly sorry for myself. Fire is lit and I'm needle felting a tree to take my mind off all the bits that hurt. Man flu has definitely struck


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Dec 2017)

Pret Festive Flat White "tastes a bit like a mince pie"? No. It tastes sh1te.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wow! Sounds like another busy day for you. Hope all goes well.



Quite the opposite, everyone stays out of the way. It gets busy when we start getting back to normal and clearing the backlog of travellers. I will be of duty by then.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Gonna be a bit intermittent for most of this coming week - nowt to worry about, just will be busy. See you on the other side, folks xxx



Change of plan - am delaying a wee bit to leave the ice and disruption for others.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2017)

Not feeling that well today either. Sinuses playing up, feel tired, stressy and generally *meh*

Did clear the path though, and gritted it. I use wood ash as I have a plentiful supply of it. Even when things get wet / icy you still get a good bit of grip.


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2017)

This was the extent of the snow here last night, a light dusting on the car


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Not feeling that well today either. Sinuses playing up, feel tired, stressy and generally *meh*
> 
> Did clear the path though, and gritted it. I use wood ash as I have a plentiful supply of it. Even when things get wet / icy you still get a good bit of grip.


FYI
THIS IS BRILLIANT FOR CLEARING SINUSES!!!







Works miracles for me :-)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> This was the extent of the snow here last night, a light dusting on the car
> 
> View attachment 386872



A dusting on my car too this morning  :





Took a little while to clear before going across town to give my brother a lift back from the garage.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2017)

Three inches of snow here with temperatures overnight predicted to be minus 14. Just been out to put thick garden fleece over a Callistemon. 


Yes, @potsy, I took the fleece off before putting it over the plant.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Not feeling that well today either. Sinuses playing up, feel tired, stressy and generally *meh*



That is just how I feel today. I was awake at 3am suffering with a runny node and an neddache.


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Still in jimjams feeling slightly sorry for myself. Fire is lit and I'm needle felting a tree to take my mind off all the bits that hurt. Man flu has definitely struck


I am also in the man flu gang, but I don't like to mention it


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2017)

I would usually get warm and cosy on the sofa and do on-line scrabble and/or on-line jigsaw puddles, but I my mouse has gone on strike. Do they get clogged up with dust, and if so, I can I fix it myself?


----------



## hopless500 (11 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> I am also in the man flu gang, but I don't like to mention it


----------



## hopless500 (11 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> I would usually get warm and cosy on the sofa and do on-line scrabble and/or on-line jigsaw puddles, but I my mouse has gone on strike. Do they get clogged up with dust, and if so, I can I fix it myself?


Depends what you have Wol. If it's a good ol' fashioned rollerball mouse, you can take it apart and clean it... the contacts inside tend to clag up. If you've got one with a fancy red light, new batteries normally do the trick!


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Depends what you have Wol. If it's a good ol' fashioned rollerball mouse, you can take it apart and clean it... the contacts inside tend to clag up. If you've got one with a fancy red light, new batteries normally do the trick!



It is not a wireless one, so I did not think it had batteries.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2017)

I just tried to open the mouse. The front bits where you press, could be lifted, so I lifted them, decided that they did not come out completely and snapped them back in place, and now the mouse works!  Thanks @hopless and the power of tinternet.

I was already missing my on-line jigwas.


----------



## potsy (11 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I thought hobbits were immune to the 'flu?


You'd have to ask one


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2017)

I've been steaming up the shed windows, an hour steady on the turbo as I didn't get out on the bike this morning, ended up sweating like a pig with feet like ice blocks. I'm going to have to get technical with max heart rate and heart rate zones if I'm going to get serious with it.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> I finished the toile, well as far as I'm going to go. Just as well I didn't use the nice fabric (of which I don't have much) as I don't like the pattern style. Back to the drawing board.
> 
> View attachment 386891



I like that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> I would usually get warm and cosy on the sofa and do on-line scrabble and/or on-line jigsaw puddles, but I my mouse has gone on strike. Do they get clogged up with dust, and if so, I can I fix it myself?


Yes. We have faith in you.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes. We have faith in you.



Yes, I did fix it myself. I think it was my expertise in jiggling that solved the problem. The other mouses that went wonky have not been thrown out yet, so I will try and repair those as well.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2017)

There was a Hedgehog by the bird feeder when I came back from my daughter's. I put some food out for it but one of the neighbours cat's was helping himself. I chased him off but I caught his brother doing the same thing a bit later. I've placed a sink pedestal laying down to form a tunnel and put some food inside hoping that if the Hedgehogs return they may find it inside.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Dec 2017)

I may have eaten 3 slices of Mr Kipling Christmas cake


----------



## pjd57 (11 Dec 2017)

25° in Maspalomas , Gran Canaria today


----------



## gbb (11 Dec 2017)

BP is 121 /75 with a heart rate of 60. Pretty normal.

Felt a bit cruddy all day, a bit weak and heart rates up, seems to have settled a bit.


----------



## mybike (11 Dec 2017)

Abandoned evening walk, pavements are lethal, solid ice. Even with my old walking boots with hard Vibram soles the grip was tenuous.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Dec 2017)

It is officially rather fresh outside


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> FYI
> THIS IS BRILLIANT FOR CLEARING SINUSES!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I have similar. Good when you're bunged or sore, but it's of not much use when the gack from one's sinuses is dangling at the back of one's throat and will not drop.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Be careful though. Overuse can cause problems. DAMHIKT....



Umm yes. Nosebleeds amongst other things. I was on the prescription stuff for around 4 years. Now I buy over the counter when I need it.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> That is just how I feel today. I was awake at 3am suffering with a runny node and an neddache.



Awh, *hugs* Hope you'll feel more chipper soon.

Felt so, so cold earlier, I went to warm up in a steaming hot bath with lots of lavender bubbles and a good book.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Still in jimjams feeling slightly sorry for myself. Fire is lit and I'm needle felting a tree to take my mind off all the bits that hurt. Man flu has definitely struck



Hope you're feeling a bit less *bleurgh* xxx

I went out to Tesco to keep my mind off feeling grotty and stressy. Nothing beats a nice wee spot of yellow stickering 

Lucked out majorly on avocadoes


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2017)

I avoid large supermarkets, at all costs. The combination of the intense lighting which distorts colours, the tannoy system and/or loud music, and people rushing about, not to mention the trolleys etc, make my brain feel like it is going to explode.  I order the heavy stuff on-line.

I use the small shops, including a greengrocer who sells local produce, yummy cakes, wonderful biskits, and jams, spices etc.  There is a small Tesco about the size of a tennis court for milk etc,


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Dec 2017)

Beware the fault line.


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Beware the fault line.



I have yet to see trams in there. The staff have a very good serve.

Can we now expect a volley of puns?


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2017)

I will return to this subject later today, to see how long I can spin this

OUT!


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2017)

You cannot be serious! The ball was on the line!!!


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2017)

Just settling down to a mug of chamomile, lemon balm & lavender tea.

Hopefully it'll let me have a good night's sleep and I'll feel a bit less stressy.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Hope you're feeling a bit less *bleurgh* xxx
> 
> I went out to Tesco to keep my mind off feeling grotty and stressy. Nothing beats a nice wee spot of yellow stickering
> 
> Lucked out majorly on avocadoes


Worse not better  
Will not be going to work later (can't remember the last time I had a day off sick)


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I may have eaten 3 slices of Mr Kipling Christmas cake



Nothing to be ashamed about, I have a soft spot for French fancies, once I rip that cellophane open the contents have been given their four minute warning......


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Dec 2017)

Greetings from Russia.
Weather much like Abingdon at the weekend... but with less snow.

Good and bad news so far, I have one of the better rooms with a double bed, a lleather sofa, proper dining table and chairs and small kitchen. There is a bath with a shower in it, but no fixing on the wall for the shower head. I did manage half a bath of hot water. There was a ysed bar of soap by the bath too which was nice.
The shower curtain duly collapsed which is OK because I didn’t need it, as did an arm of the towel rail.
On the plus side, they have a new chef for the breakfast who is able to do fresh eggs over-easy!!! This is a major improvement.

It’s the glamour...


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> I avoid large supermarkets, at all costs. The combination of the intense lighting which distorts colours, the tannoy system and/or loud music, and people rushing about, not to mention the trolleys etc, make my brain feel like it is going to explode.  I order the heavy stuff on-line.
> 
> I use the small shops, including a greengrocer who sells local produce, yummy cakes, wonderful biskits, and jams, spices etc.  There is a small Tesco about the size of a tennis court for milk etc,



Yes, theres a massive one by me, the ricoh arena tesco, we rarely use it, we prefer the little Morrisons round the corner, its very popular and always busy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Mr R forget to put the bin out and the bin men came early.
> 
> At -4C today is not the best day to be dashing outside in a dressing gown.


I hope there are no pictures of this....


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2017)

It is only -3 C here according to the car. I've been out and fed the birds, some of the wet cat food I put out next to a Hedgehog last night was frozen stiff but when I lifted the improvised tunnel most of the food had gone. The grass inside the tunnel was also clear of frost so it did provide a bit of shelter.
I'm not sure if the Hedgehog managed to find the food inside or if it was a crafty cat.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Greetings from Russia.
> Weather much like Abingdon at the weekend... but with less snow.
> 
> Good and bad news so far, I have one of the better rooms with a double bed, a lleather sofa, proper dining table and chairs and small kitchen. There is a bath with a shower in it, but no fixing on the wall for the shower head. I did manage half a bath of hot water. There was a ysed bar of soap by the bath too which was nice.
> ...


Is the chef the Swedish Chef from the Muppets?


----------



## potsy (12 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Mr R forget to put the bin out and the bin men came early.
> 
> At -4C today is not the best day to be dashing outside in a dressing gown.


Just been out in my slippers and pj's to de-ice the bird bath again, not sure what the neighbour will think if she sees me like that, hammer in hand


----------



## potsy (12 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Worse not better
> Will not be going to work later (can't remember the last time I had a day off sick)


My man flu started on the first of 4 days off, hoping it's cleared up by the time I go back on Thursday, not looking likely yet.

Only got 4 more shifts to work until New-year so will have to be brave and get on with it


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Dec 2017)

User said:


> It looks like man-flu could be real...


.... never doubted it....


----------



## potsy (12 Dec 2017)

User said:


> It looks like man-flu could be real...



*Time to rest*
The concept of man flu, as commonly defined, is potentially unjust. Men may not be exaggerating symptoms but have weaker immune responses to viral respiratory viruses, leading to greater morbidity and mortality than seen in women. There are benefits to energy conservation when ill. Lying on the couch, not getting out of bed, or receiving assistance with activities of daily living could also be evolutionarily behaviours that protect against predators. Perhaps now is the time for male friendly spaces, equipped with enormous televisions and reclining chairs, to be set up where men can recover from the debilitating effects of man flu in safety and comfort.

I agree, now where did I put my Lemsip?


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Dec 2017)

I have eaten a lot of cabbage for lunch. Expect foul gusts from the east...


----------



## postman (12 Dec 2017)

For your own sanity,stay away from The Merchant pub here in Leeds.Twenty retired postal staff,will be gorging and stuffing faces for a couple of hours.You have been warned.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Dec 2017)




----------



## potsy (12 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Had @potsy been in?


Too low brow for me, I'm a Tesco boy


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Dec 2017)

I've never suffered from cracked heels before but I went to bed last night with crack-less heels and woke up this morning with cracked ones. How's that happen? Blooming sore too.


----------



## potsy (12 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Given that Tesco is more low brow than Sainsbury, don’t you mean it was too high brow for you?


When I was a boy we used to look at the Town centre Tesco as a place 'the rich people shopped' 

Now I'm a tory I see it as my duty


----------



## potsy (12 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Real Tories shop in M&S...


I go there too 











For my 40" waist 28" leg trousers


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Dec 2017)

Aldis,Kroger, Democrat, but trending more socialist in a part of the country full of Republicans and (guffaw) Libertarians.


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2017)

Good night's sleep, but still feel rather meh and stressy. And just so, so tired...

Did go to the post office this morning to get the cards and parcels away. We have a mobile post office here in the village, and the lady who runs it is truly lovely.


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Worse not better
> Will not be going to work later (can't remember the last time I had a day off sick)



Ouch xxx  Sending "get well soon" vibes from all of us here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Dec 2017)

Please get well soon, @hopless500 . A nation's Christmas depends on you.


----------



## Threevok (12 Dec 2017)

My wife just sent me a text, containing the only three words a husband want's to hear

"Got You Beer"

Now that's romantic


----------



## Threevok (12 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Yeah but what sort?



I don't know 

I shall report back


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2017)

Just had a hot bath and a large mug of chamomile tea. I feel less


----------



## potsy (12 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Just had a hot bath and a large mug of chamomile tea. I feel less


I've just had an ice lolly


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> I've just had an ice lolly



There's always one...


----------



## TVC (12 Dec 2017)

Another Christmas Party tonight, the pub cycle club skittles do. The landlord is laying on free food - it's faggot time.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Another Christmas Party tonight, the pub cycle club skittles do. The landlord is laying on free food - it's faggot time.



Might there be gales in your area tomorrow?


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Dec 2017)

Well, the company Christmas do on Saturday turned out to be a bit of a damp squib, apparently the food was nice but as per afterwards some went their own way, some went to a club and hated it.


----------



## potsy (12 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Another Christmas Party tonight, the pub cycle club skittles do. The landlord is laying on free food - it's faggot time.


And they are letting none cyclists in?


----------



## postman (12 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> The landlord is laying on free food -




I think i would eat somewhere else.Squashed egg sarnies are not my style.


----------



## TVC (12 Dec 2017)

postman said:


> I think i would eat somewhere else.Squashed egg sarnies are not my style.


The comedy club christmas do was the other night


----------



## TVC (12 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> And they are letting none cyclists in?


We let anyone in, except Yorkshiremen obviously.


----------



## TVC (12 Dec 2017)

User said:


> You don’t know how long I’ve been waiting to hear you say that darling....


PMSL


----------



## postman (12 Dec 2017)

Christmas dinner was superb.10/10 for The Merchant here in Leeds.Four hours of fun and laughter,jokes micky taking the lot.That is Postie in the middle.Holding very tight to his cola and Jack Daniels,the only one drink i have in the year.It tastes lovely.


----------



## Threevok (12 Dec 2017)

Threevok said:


> I don't know
> 
> I shall report back



Turns out it was four pint cans of Carling

Still, can't look a gift horse in the mouth - even if it does taste like a horse's mouth


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Dec 2017)

Carling may taste like the other end.


----------



## mybike (12 Dec 2017)

It's raining!


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2017)

mybike said:


> It's raining!



Good


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Dec 2017)

It was a gorgeous day today. Lots of sunshine and pretty mild too.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2017)

There were 2 Hedgehogs underneath the bird feeder tonight.


----------



## Katherine (12 Dec 2017)

Freezing, but so still, bright and fresh. 
After not being able to speak at all for three days, I now have a squeaky voice. Ticky cough not shifting yet though.


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2017)

I am curled up by the fire together with Madam Lexi and working on my Babylon 5 story.


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2017)

Change of tack... I found episodes of "Space Cadets" on youtube. I'm as happy as a happy thing. 

Bill Bailey, Craig Charles *and* Greg Proops


----------



## TVC (12 Dec 2017)

Back from the party, look what the landlord and cycling club got me as a thankyou.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Dec 2017)

Zebedee has just said it's time for bed


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Dec 2017)

Heidi and Maximilian are awaiting the arrival of Mrs. GA, and pizza.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Dec 2017)

Last dose of drugs before bed... hope I finally get some sleep tonight


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2017)

I'm off to bed. Nunnight all xxx


----------



## TVC (13 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Last dose of drugs before bed... hope I finally get some sleep tonight


Hope you're feeling better soon,


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Last dose of drugs before bed... hope I finally get some sleep tonight


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2017)

Morning it is grey, wet and yeuky out. I've put the dustbin out and am about to have a cup of tea and a rest.

My car's radiator expansion bottle was almost empty yesterday. I know that I haven't checked my car for a while, but it is one of those sneaky things that you check for ages and nothing alters and then when you don't it does.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> Freezing, but so still, bright and fresh.
> After not being able to speak at all for three days, I now have a squeaky voice. Ticky cough not shifting yet though.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2017)

In other news project 'tame the beast' is progressing well. We've had a feral Cat or more probably a Cat that has decided he doesn't like where he lived (for whatever reason but a lot of people think he may have been ill-treated) so he was better off shifting for himself (Cat-flap raiding)

He's been coming in for food (we've always got dried food in bowls) for 8-9 months, at first he'd just sneak in, scoff and scarper if he saw us. Through the summer when we had the door open he'd turn up at mealtimes and try to bully one of our cats away from their bowl so we started to give him some food of his own, he'd take it but would hiss at us when feeding him. Now as the weather got colder he took to calling at the cat-flap and knocking to be let in and then progressed to using it (still hissing violently at us) This progressed to rubbing against my ankles when I was 'dishing up' but still hissing (and taking swipes at me) if I tried to stroke him.
As it's got colder he's taken to sleeping on the Settee and this week with Maz being away I tried sitting on the settee watching TV with him sitting next to me, that went fine for a couple of days so I tentatively put my hand close to him and he gave it a sniff so I stroked his head and he gave a little wriggle and closed his eyes again, He's slowly starting to become friendly.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Dec 2017)

Bit of a late one but I booked today off so a slow start. Last night was great fun, I appear to have acquired the nick name lobber Lu


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Last dose of drugs before bed... hope I finally get some sleep tonight


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2017)

I appear to be in limbo, last two Xmas presents and the replacement for our door bell that died last week, all have been dispatched and are in transit somewhere and taking their time.


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Bit of a late one but I booked today off so a slow start. Last night was great fun, I appear to have acquired the nick name lobber Lu


So when you two go out you are now lobber and nobber?


----------



## hopless500 (13 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> In other news project 'tame the beast' is progressing well. We've had a feral Cat or more probably a Cat that has decided he doesn't like where he lived (for whatever reason but a lot of people think he may have been ill-treated) so he was better off shifting for himself (Cat-flap raiding)
> 
> He's been coming in for food (we've always got dried food in bowls) for 8-9 months, at first he'd just sneak in, scoff and scarper if he saw us. Through the summer when we had the door open he'd turn up at mealtimes and try to bully one of our cats away from their bowl so we started to give him some food of his own, he'd take it but would hiss at us when feeding him. Now as the weather got colder he took to calling at the cat-flap and knocking to be let in and then progressed to using it (still hissing violently at us) This progressed to rubbing against my ankles when I was 'dishing up' but still hissing (and taking swipes at me) if I tried to stroke him.
> As it's got colder he's taken to sleeping on the Settee and this week with Maz being away I tried sitting on the settee watching TV with him sitting next to me, that went fine for a couple of days so I tentatively put my hand close to him and he gave it a sniff so I stroked his head and he gave a little wriggle and closed his eyes again, He's slowly starting to become friendly.


----------



## Katherine (13 Dec 2017)

Another one here, having a slow start. Day off work for time owing.


----------



## Katherine (13 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Hope you feel better soon.


Thanks


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2017)

It appears to be absolutely pissing it down 

Knew it would, I'd just got the deck chair out for a chilly sit in the garden


----------



## hopless500 (13 Dec 2017)

Given up and been to the docs.... industrial quantities of steroids to be taken for a few days (along with antibiotics). I have very intermittent mildish asthma but this infection has apparently set it off good and proper. This may explain the wheezing and gurgling of the last week


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> In other news project 'tame the beast' is progressing well. We've had a feral Cat or more probably a Cat that has decided he doesn't like where he lived (for whatever reason but a lot of people think he may have been ill-treated) so he was better off shifting for himself (Cat-flap raiding)
> 
> He's been coming in for food (we've always got dried food in bowls) for 8-9 months, at first he'd just sneak in, scoff and scarper if he saw us. Through the summer when we had the door open he'd turn up at mealtimes and try to bully one of our cats away from their bowl so we started to give him some food of his own, he'd take it but would hiss at us when feeding him. Now as the weather got colder he took to calling at the cat-flap and knocking to be let in and then progressed to using it (still hissing violently at us) This progressed to rubbing against my ankles when I was 'dishing up' but still hissing (and taking swipes at me) if I tried to stroke him.
> As it's got colder he's taken to sleeping on the Settee and this week with Maz being away I tried sitting on the settee watching TV with him sitting next to me, that went fine for a couple of days so I tentatively put my hand close to him and he gave it a sniff so I stroked his head and he gave a little wriggle and closed his eyes again, He's slowly starting to become friendly.


Lion taming, in miniature!


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Dec 2017)

I've just bought 3 rolls of wrapping paper and I'm writing out Christmas cards.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Given up and been to the docs.... industrial quantities of steroids to be taken for a few days (along with antibiotics). I have very intermittent mildish asthma but this infection has apparently set it off good and proper. This may explain the wheezing and gurgling of the last week


Not good. Get well soon.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Given up and been to the docs.... industrial quantities of steroids to be taken for a few days (along with antibiotics). I have very intermittent mildish asthma but this infection has apparently set it off good and proper. This may explain the wheezing and gurgling of the last week



Gentle hugs, purrs, headbutts and tortie "grrrroooows" from all of us here chez Casa Reynard. Hope you mend soon xxx


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> In other news project 'tame the beast' is progressing well. We've had a feral Cat or more probably a Cat that has decided he doesn't like where he lived (for whatever reason but a lot of people think he may have been ill-treated) so he was better off shifting for himself (Cat-flap raiding)
> 
> He's been coming in for food (we've always got dried food in bowls) for 8-9 months, at first he'd just sneak in, scoff and scarper if he saw us. Through the summer when we had the door open he'd turn up at mealtimes and try to bully one of our cats away from their bowl so we started to give him some food of his own, he'd take it but would hiss at us when feeding him. Now as the weather got colder he took to calling at the cat-flap and knocking to be let in and then progressed to using it (still hissing violently at us) This progressed to rubbing against my ankles when I was 'dishing up' but still hissing (and taking swipes at me) if I tried to stroke him.
> As it's got colder he's taken to sleeping on the Settee and this week with Maz being away I tried sitting on the settee watching TV with him sitting next to me, that went fine for a couple of days so I tentatively put my hand close to him and he gave it a sniff so I stroked his head and he gave a little wriggle and closed his eyes again, He's slowly starting to become friendly.



Awh, bless xxx Good on you for helping him.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2017)

Right, it's mild and rainy here, so I'm off and out. See you the other side


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2017)

Raining and in the midst of a rapid thaw here. Flooding will be the next thing.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Given up and been to the docs.... industrial quantities of steroids to be taken for a few days (along with antibiotics). I have very intermittent mildish asthma but this infection has apparently set it off good and proper. This may explain the wheezing and gurgling of the last week



Good lord . Hope the drugs start to take effect quickly


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Dec 2017)

I have bought the Christmas edition of the Radio Times can't wait to go through it to see what we won't be watching this year


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2017)

I've watched several programmes on TV today and they've all turned out to be mysteries. I've nodded off half way through.


----------



## TVC (13 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have bought the Christmas edition of the Radio Times can't wait to go through it to see what we won't be watching this year


Did you also buy chocolate? Please tell me you bought chocolate.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Given up and been to the docs.... industrial quantities of steroids to be taken for a few days (along with antibiotics). I have very intermittent mildish asthma but this infection has apparently set it off good and proper. This may explain the wheezing and gurgling of the last week


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've just bought 3 rolls of wrapping paper and I'm writing out Christmas cards.


Way too early..


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Given up and been to the docs.... industrial quantities of steroids to be taken for a few days (along with antibiotics). I have very intermittent mildish asthma but this infection has apparently set it off good and proper. This may explain the wheezing and gurgling of the last week


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Awh, bless xxx Good on you for helping him.


Next step will be getting to brush him as he is a longhaired moggie (I keep saying 'him' but I really have no idea, other than him being a big cat)

Black and white btw with the biggest feet and although they're white his pads are black, I keep trying to get a photo of him but every time the Camera makes a sound he moves.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Did you also buy chocolate? Please tell me you bought chocolate.



Of course


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Dec 2017)




----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


>


At least it's got rid of the snow remnants, more at the weekend possibly though.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> At least it's got rid of the snow remnants, more at the weekend possibly though.



This morning I walked to the shops and had to walk on the road for a while because some paths were still covered in ice.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Dec 2017)

Wonder if our cat will move off her chair at some point today.


----------



## TVC (13 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Wonder if our cat will move off her chair at some point today.


When her belly says it's time.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> When her belly says it's time.


----------



## TVC (13 Dec 2017)

That's my baby.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Dec 2017)




----------



## GM (13 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Given up and been to the docs.... industrial quantities of steroids to be taken for a few days (along with antibiotics). I have very intermittent mildish asthma but this infection has apparently set it off good and proper. This may explain the wheezing and gurgling of the last week



GWS hops!


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 387128



The article underneath about the Kitten sounds interesting.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Which beast is taming which here?


Well I've been the one dripping blood a couple of times. 

We have had 2 Cats take up 'residence' before but they were friendly from the off, 'Fluffy' is a big mean monster though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Next step will be getting to brush him as he is a longhaired moggie (I keep saying 'him' but I really have no idea, other than him being a big cat)
> 
> Black and white btw with the biggest feet and although they're white his pads are black, I keep trying to get a photo of him but every time the Camera makes a sound he moves.
> 
> ...


Sounds like what we called a "Gully Cat" when I was a young'un in Peoria. Very deep ravines in that area, as it is in a river valley, (Illinois R.) and these cats were some generations feral, and starting to adopt Bobcat characteristics, long hair, big feet, hair coming from the ears(Although all of that sort of sounds like me nowadays. I may be a gully cat) .


----------



## petek (13 Dec 2017)

MrsP away for four-nights of jollity with her Leicester coven. Bachelor Hall here - just me, the cat (1) and the dogs (4). Sausages may well be eaten afore long.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Wonder if our cat will move off her chair at some point today.


Unlikely! 
GWS soon Hopless


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Dec 2017)

petek said:


> MrsP away for four-nights of jollity with her Leicester coven. Bachelor Hall here - just me, the cat (1) and the dogs (4). Sausages may well be eaten afore long.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Dec 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Unlikely!
> GWS soon Hopless



She moved when she was hungry, she is now asleep again on a dining room chair . Our cat I mean not @hopless500


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Given up and been to the docs.... industrial quantities of steroids to be taken for a few days (along with antibiotics). I have very intermittent mildish asthma but this infection has apparently set it off good and proper. This may explain the wheezing and gurgling of the last week


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2017)

Ibuprofen is supposed to make asthma worse. Is it in a lot of those "Night Nurse TVC" concoctions?


----------



## Drago (13 Dec 2017)

Dr Alice Roberts is on BBC4 @2100hrs Zulu. Yum yum.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> Dr Alice Roberts is on BBC4 @2100hrs Zulu. Yum yum.


Not UTC?


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2017)

I have put on my winter hat to keep warm!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> I have put on my winter hat to keep warm!


Me too.


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2017)

Fools


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Dec 2017)

It's snowing again and settling


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2017)

Just seen a colleague's video of the snow coming down again, only 10 miles from here.

We have rain


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Dec 2017)

We had lots of rain. Now we have lots of ice.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Dec 2017)

pjd57 said:


> 25° in Maspalomas , Gran Canaria today



26° today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Dec 2017)

I have wind gusts of 38 mph and a little rain, off and on.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Dec 2017)

pjd57 said:


> 26° today.


Where's that bloody ignore button


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Where's that bloody ignore button


Be fair, he does have to live in Scotland the rest of the year


----------



## Katherine (13 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Given up and been to the docs.... industrial quantities of steroids to be taken for a few days (along with antibiotics). I have very intermittent mildish asthma but this infection has apparently set it off good and proper. This may explain the wheezing and gurgling of the last week


Hope it makes you lots better very soon.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> Hope it makes you lots better very soon.


I think they gave me speed, not a steroid. Boy did it make a difference! From walking dead back to almost alive . Worn off now but taking it at bedtime certainly won't be a good option!!


----------



## potsy (13 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> Hope it makes you lots better very soon.


Going off her post elsewhere she's off her face


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Dec 2017)

Working HiFi for first time in, what, 20 years!


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Working HiFi for first time in, what, 20 years!


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2017)

Gawd sake, just been over the shop (ran out of Liquorice fag papers) the roads are like glass round here 

Heavy rain to wash the salt/grit away then snow followed by a freeze. 

Time to get the trike out.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I think they gave me speed, not a steroid. Boy did it make a difference! From walking dead back to almost alive . Worn off now but taking it at bedtime certainly won't be a good option!!


I was given Diazepam once by a nurse hoping it would make me sleep, I was already about to drop off but they insisted that I took it. I couldn't sleep 
, I've never felt so awake before or since and I walked off the ward. They never gave me that again.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2017)

Was it windy yesterday as the bird table is having another lie down?

It's getting old.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2017)

I just had a sad faced Schrodie looking up at me saying " Daddy find ballie for me".

He had chased it under a kitchen unit and lost it. He loves his balls of scrunched up aluminium foil.

He's happy again now planning attacking moves on it.


----------



## mybike (14 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Gawd sake, just been over the shop (ran out of Liquorice fag papers) the roads are like glass round here
> 
> Heavy rain to wash the salt/grit away then snow followed by a freeze.
> 
> Time to get the trike out.



Drove to Brum yesterday along the M40. The latter part of the journey on the motorway was in torrential rain.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Dec 2017)

Changing an offside headlight bulb on a 52 plate Corolla whilst being only a two minute job is one that cannot be done without drawing blood unless you have the hands of an infant.......twice in 14 bloody years that jobs got me.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2017)

I think we had some Coal Tits at the bird table today. Never seen them before.


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2017)

Billy no mates today, I have retired to the new facilities


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I think we had some Coal Tits at the bird table today. Never seen them before.
> View attachment 387220


Cute aren't they


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Dec 2017)

This year's Xmas Decorations.


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2017)

classic33 said:


> Not UTC?



UTC is some johnny come lately convention that wasn't about when I was in the Queens Royal Cannon Fodder Suiciders.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> UTC is some jolly come lately convention that wasn't about when I was in the Queens Royal Cannon Fodder Suiciders.


You older than you're letting on?
_The first Coordinated Universal Time was informally adopted on 1 January 1960, but the official abbreviation of UTC and the official English name of Coordinated Universal Time (along with the French equivalent), was not adopted until 1967._


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2017)

Ah, but Zulu was the NATO standard.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Changing an offside headlight bulb on a 52 plate Corolla whilst being only a two minute job is one that cannot be done without drawing blood unless you have the hands of an infant.......twice in 14 bloody years that jobs got me.



yes, when I had my KA I changed a blown headlight bulb just once, the next time I needed to have a bulb changed I let Halfords do it.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2017)

This mornings memories on facebook brought up this picture from a visit to Blist Hill Victorian town just before Xmas four years ago, an excellent day out for me, my Good Lady and our eldest lad. They had a panto on and between performances the panto dames were wandering round the place carrying mistletoe.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Is it Rocky and Reg on a day out?



Good question, we'll have to ask them


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Is it Rocky and Reg on a day out?


Well there's no sign of a bike so it could well be.


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2017)

Been trying my new snow tyres. Excellent.


----------



## hopless500 (14 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Is it Rocky and Reg on a day out?


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> Been trying my new snow tyres. Excellent.


You fitted them and it snowed!


----------



## Drago (14 Dec 2017)

I am a weather God.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Dec 2017)

Fish, Chips, Mushy Peas and beer tonight. Yum yum yum


----------



## Sharky (14 Dec 2017)

Yesterday, today was tomorrow


----------



## potsy (14 Dec 2017)

Came home from a gruelling 12 hour shift to find the whole area has had no water since early afternoon.

No bath, shower or even cup of tea.

Still off now


----------



## Katherine (14 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Came home from a gruelling 12 hour shift to find the whole area has had no water since early afternoon.
> 
> No bath, shower or even cup of tea.
> 
> Still off now


Have you got anything stronger to drink instead?


----------



## TVC (14 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Wet wipes? He’s not from Altrincham you know...


And it's Boddingtons round his way.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Dec 2017)

Drago said:


> UTC is some johnny come lately convention that wasn't about when I was in the Queens Royal Cannon Fodder Suiciders.


Canadian Unit?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2017)

Schrodie was being a naughty boy scratching the furniture. When I told him off he would fight back, so I've put him out now.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2017)

Do you find that some voices aren't suited to certain documentaries. I was watching a Horizon programme last night about multiple universe's and couldn't help thinking that at any moment it was going to turn into an M&S add.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2017)

What's this cable for?


Ooops!


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Dec 2017)

I do not feel at all festive


----------



## potsy (15 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I do not feel at all festive


Christmas dinner today here


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Christmas dinner today here



I've had two so far this week


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> I've had two so far


What ! This morning?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2017)

There are lovely blue skies here and everything is being bathed in a yellow glow from the Sun.  It looks so lovely that it makes you think of having a barbeque, except that the wind is absolutely freezing.


----------



## TVC (15 Dec 2017)

@Speicher Look out for The Real Marigold on Tour next Monday on BBC1, they are in Iceland, for part of the programme, more specifically in Husavik. From the trailer they appear to go out on the schooner that we went whale watching on.


----------



## mybike (15 Dec 2017)

classic33 said:


> You older than you're letting on?
> _The first Coordinated Universal Time was informally adopted on 1 January 1960, but the official abbreviation of UTC and the official English name of Coordinated Universal Time (along with the French equivalent), was not adopted until 1967._



All to placate Johnny Foreigner.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Same here...
> 
> What's the forecast for down there tomorrow? I'm heading down to Salisbury.


I'm sorry I missed the weather forecast . Why not come now whilst it's still lovely.


----------



## mybike (15 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Not fair - I have seen them both riding their bikes.



Picture.


----------



## mybike (15 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> This mornings memories on facebook brought up this picture from a visit to Blist Hill Victorian town just before Xmas four years ago, an excellent day out for me, my Good Lady and our eldest lad. They had a panto on and between performances the panto dames were wandering round the place carrying mistletoe.
> 
> 
> View attachment 387246



Nothing so exciting when we were there.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Dec 2017)




----------



## mybike (15 Dec 2017)

mybike said:


> Picture.



Oops, sorry, I forgot.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2017)

The non stick coating that my wife has applied to the inside of the saucepan has failed miserably!



Think of burnt offerings.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Dec 2017)

It has been a long week so the hot bubble bath was well earned. Next week is going to be very busy.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Dec 2017)

I met my friend Peter Pan* yesterday






*my friend Lyndsey was the model for this statue which was made by her dad


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Dec 2017)

Red wine and chocolate orange.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Dec 2017)

A Romanian guy made me a very good bacon roll in the carpark of Wickes this afternoon. £2.30 well spent.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Dec 2017)

I am wide awake and it is Saturday.

I need to buy lights for the xmas tree for the first time in 20 years.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2017)

Morning. I've been down for a prolonged hot drink. Both of my cat's know that a wow wow is staying and so are very wary, although Gwen is a bit slow on the uptake now.
Gwen had some food but Schrodie was nowhere to be seen. I switched the outside light on so that he could see that was life moving around inside. Schrodie finally turned up and looked through the cat flap. He kept looking me in the eyes saying " There's a big wow wow in there!". I partially won his trust over and he came in and had some strokes but he still had that worried look on his tail which kept wagging back and forth.
Schrodie kept looking at his food, the door and the cat flap, each in turn. He went to look through the cat flap and then a battle started! A neighbour's cat decided to try to come in. It was Paws at Dawn with the flap banging about, although the Sun hadn't risen yet. I shooed the cat away and Schrodie calmed down enough to have some biscuits. He's now gone back out.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2017)

The sky is bright and clear at the moment as the sun is about to rise. There is ice on the car windows.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Dec 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> @Hill Wimp, @User, @hopless500 ..... are you responsible for this?



Quite possibly

I heard the other day that demand for Gin has outstripped that for Malt Whiskey


----------



## GM (16 Dec 2017)

Sudoku done, Codeword done. Time to get up, I can hear my breakfast calling me.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Dec 2017)

I need to get up too. Stuff to make. Didn't get to bed until 2am though so still a bit


----------



## TVC (16 Dec 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Look who I met in the coffee shop
> 
> View attachment 387453


The anti-social git should put his phone down and pay attention to you.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Dec 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Look who I met in the coffee shop
> 
> View attachment 387453



Peter Capaldi over your shoulder,,,,, Morrissey in the shirt? Both?


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Dec 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Look who I met in the coffee shop
> 
> View attachment 387453





Salty seadog said:


> Peter Capaldi over your shoulder,,,,, Morrissey in the shirt? Both?



Your stalker's still about though...


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Dec 2017)

I'm having a hazelnut latte and watching snowflakes fall.


----------



## Katherine (16 Dec 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Look who I met in the coffee shop
> 
> View attachment 387453


----------



## Katherine (16 Dec 2017)

A set of fruit ciders from my secret santa yesterday. In fact, alcohol was the general theme in everyone's presents.


----------



## HertzvanRental (16 Dec 2017)

My town has entered the Xmas spirit!!
Apparently there are 31 post boxes similarly adorned.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Dec 2017)

Even out shopping there’s no avoiding mundaners....


----------



## TVC (16 Dec 2017)




----------



## slowmotion (16 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Even out shopping there’s no avoiding mundaners....
> View attachment 387461


Bah! Humbug!


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Bah! Humbug!


And they spelt your name wrong.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Dec 2017)

Plants watered, last Christmas cards written ready for the family gathering tomorrow.


----------



## Speicher (16 Dec 2017)

I decided to push the boat out and buy some mince pies. What a lemon!








They were lovely and yummy and very big.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Dec 2017)

I have put the tree up and put the lights on, switched them on and it looks a mess so having a brief interlude then trying again


----------



## TVC (16 Dec 2017)

So @User @hopless500 @Hill Wimp it's getting festive down my local.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Dec 2017)

Tree is finally up and decorated


----------



## Speicher (16 Dec 2017)

I am watching some men dancing ..... on bicycles!

Rather like this:


----------



## TVC (16 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> @Speicher Look out for The Real Marigold on Tour next Monday on BBC1, they are in Iceland, for part of the programme, more specifically in Husavik. From the trailer they appear to go out on the schooner that we went whale watching on.


Update, just checked Radio Times and it's on Wednesday next week not Monday as usual. The final one is in Chang Mai. No idea when that will be.


----------



## Speicher (16 Dec 2017)




----------



## TVC (16 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


>


Do tell.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


>



Hot date


----------



## Speicher (16 Dec 2017)

Somebody won Strictly come Prancing.


----------



## TVC (16 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Somebody won Strictly come Prancing.


I know, and it wasn't Susan


----------



## hopless500 (16 Dec 2017)

I voted for them. But not based just on tonight's dances. 3 of the 4 were equal tonight and I couldn't make a choice; however a couple of weeks back 1 of them was amazing. I've only watched that dance back about 30 times so far


----------



## hopless500 (16 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I watched the end of it with my mum. It was some bloke off the telly.
> 
> Richard Coles was looking a little ‘upholstered’....


No idea what each of them do other than the Strictly precis.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Dec 2017)

View: https://youtu.be/ixazk9DORlM

I may just have watched this a couple more times


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2017)

Morning. On our second round of hot drinks, whilst making them I went on a great day hunt, Schrodie was in the kitchen and had a big cuddle,but Gwen wasn't in her usual place behind the curtains above the radiator. I found her curled up on some washing by the machine.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> So @User @hopless500 @Hill Wimp it's getting festive down my local.
> 
> View attachment 387482


A full tasting write up on each then please


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2017)

Breakfast at Nana's


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Somebody won Strictly come Prancing.


Spoiler!!!!!

Not watched it yet


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2017)

Last day


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Last day


What, the end of the world? I haven't finished writing my cards yet.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I’ve got 1, 7, and 12 at home.


And ..........

What are they like?


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> So @User @hopless500 @Hill Wimp it's getting festive down my local.
> 
> View attachment 387482



No doubt Fever Tree paid for the printing at the very least.


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> What, the end of the world? I haven't finished writing my cards yet.


I haven't started writing mine yet 

Just had my last canteen dinner of 2017, will be on salad for most of 2018


----------



## gbb (17 Dec 2017)

Nightshift tonight for 3 or 4 nights .
No problem really...just had a big steak dinner, full up, laid in bed relaxing and hopefully get some shut eye this afternoon.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Dec 2017)

Frittata Sunday as usual, Brandy in coffee.
Then....an exciting trip to B&Q where Wimpers bought a Christmas tree affair while I went looking for some hooks.

Then the new Lidl outside Dover, highlight of the morning! Impressed, bought lots of stuff to try.
Just back from the timber-yard with lots of green MDF and spur-racking, shelving for the use of....

After cheese and wine for lunch, Wimps will decorate the tree, I will knock-up a fish pie (paging Fnaar) and then we’re off to our fave pub for a quiz night.

All festive here!!!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Dec 2017)

User said:


> You made the right call for last night


Sadly yes. I feel better for a more relaxed day and another good night’s sleep.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Dec 2017)

Well for a total of £26 Christmas has arrived. 

A £16 6ft rather nice artificial tree and 240 coloured light at B&Q cannot be ignored.

Now for a snooze.


----------



## TVC (17 Dec 2017)

Just remembered I'm off to Potsyland tomorrow.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Dec 2017)

We have 2 pressies underneath our tree


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Just remembered I'm off to Potsyland tomorrow.


Are you bringing your bike?


----------



## TVC (17 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Are you bringing your bike?


Can do, do you fancy a ride?


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Can do, do you fancy a ride?


Not really


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2017)

3 hours and it's officially Christmas for me 

I have resisted the kind offer of working Christmas day, I may pop in New Year's Eve though, got to show willing


----------



## TVC (17 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Not really


That's the spirit.


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> That's the spirit.


----------



## potsy (17 Dec 2017)

2018 will be my big comeback year..

You just wait and see


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Dec 2017)

I appear to be in the early stages of a cold


----------



## TVC (17 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> 2018 will be my big comeback year..
> 
> You just wait and see


I don't doubt it for a minute. I can feel the inner athlete struggling to get out.


----------



## petek (17 Dec 2017)

MrsP back from her four nighter jolly-holly. Tonight the microwave stands silent. 
House is like a new pin, I was cleaning it all yesterday and most of this morning.
Brownie points earned and potato-hash for tea.
Life is good.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2017)

I’m not sure whether to go all al-stucco and put grated cheese on the top of my shepherds pie before it goes in the oven, or not...
Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I’m not sure whether to go all al-stucco and put grated cheese on the top of my shepherds pie before it goes in the oven, or not...
> Decisions, decisions!


Yes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2017)

Making hasselbraten for lunch
for work this week, 
little small ones for
portable ponciness.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I’m not sure whether to go all al-stucco and put grated cheese on the top of my shepherds pie before it goes in the oven, or not...
> Decisions, decisions!


All of the above.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> I haven't started writing mine yet
> 
> Just had my last canteen dinner of 2017, will be on salad for most of 2018


Nice, I take it there will be some Kiofte, Shish, Sheftalia, Chicken or Donner involved


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Dec 2017)

I am poorly with a cold


----------



## hopless500 (17 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I am poorly with a cold


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I am poorly with a cold


If it's any consolation, my nose is running just to keep up with you.


----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Somebody won Strictly come Prancing.



I have now watched the prancing 

Amazingly I managed to get through today without hearing who had won it.

I will be watching from the start next time


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I am poorly with a cold


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Dec 2017)

Quiz night at the micro pub last night. We didn't come last thankfully.

Four day week and then 11 days of R&R


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Well, I did the forum ride Colin mentions in January, so I think I will be giving the challenge a go.
> Looks like I'm available for the Mini North West passage next Saturday, and April is covered by the Century (imperial) ride to Knotty Ash Knott End.
> Just need to organise something for March and we are well on the way



_Quoted from the 100km a month thread from 2012._

Potsy, Where did it all go so wrong......?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2017)

Morning, I just saw a chap cycling through a cracker factory on a yellow tricycle on the TV just now.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, I just saw a chap cycling through a cracker factory on a yellow tricycle on the TV just now.


The firm that made my trike also make industrial use trikes for factories/workshops.

this





is one of them


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I am poorly with a cold


----------



## Katherine (18 Dec 2017)

Hope you are getting better @Lullabelle


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I am poorly with a cold


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2017)

My solar watch stopped working at 7 minutes past 6 this morning. I blame mid-winter.


----------



## summerdays (18 Dec 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Look who I met in the coffee shop
> 
> View attachment 387453


Am I the only one who is looking at two plates of cake  (there is some blurry background but CAKE!!)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Dec 2017)

Day #1 of breaking in new boots. Clarks Goretex ones for the rainy streets of Vancouver, since you ask.


----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> _Quoted from the 100km a month thread from 2012._
> 
> Potsy, Where did it all go so wrong......?


That wasn't me, I only took over this account last year


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, I just saw a chap cycling through a cracker factory on a yellow tricycle on the TV just now.


Christmas?


----------



## TVC (18 Dec 2017)

Potsyland is very murky this morning


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Dec 2017)

Thank you all 

Thing is my nose isn't as runny as last night, I just feel physically tired. Not what anyone wants this close to Christmas


----------



## TVC (18 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Thank you all
> 
> Thing is my nose isn't as runny as last night, I just feel physically tired. Not what anyone wants this close to Christmas


Nurse TVC will be home soon.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Day #1 of breaking in new boots. Clarks Goretex ones for the rainy streets of Vancouver, since you ask.



I was doing that yesterday with my posh new black suede Dune 'Cowboy' Chelsea boots.


----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Potsyland is very murky this morning



Certainly is.

Was really foggy the other night coming home from work, could hardly see to the edge of the bonnet.


----------



## Speicher (18 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Certainly is.
> 
> Was really foggy the other night coming home from work, could hardly see to the edge of the bonnet.



I suggest you raise the driver's seat a couple of inches!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2017)




----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> I suggest you raise the driver's seat a couple of inches!



I had to lower my saddle heated seat as the pompom on my hat wouldn't fit under the roof


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> I had to lower my saddle heated seat as the pompom on my hat wouldn't fit under the roof


You could always cut the bobble off.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2017)

A coffee and a generous round of toast at Sutton Cheney Wharf this morning.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2017)

I was in the cafe at Sutton Cheney wharf this morning, the canal was frozen over and all the ducks were standing on the ice looking unimpressed.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Dec 2017)

Woke up with big bruise on my shin... no idea how i got it.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Did you try cheering them up with some of your toast?



No, I used that to fuel my ride home, some of the dog walkers were feeding the ducks though.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2017)

Building News

Tower 1's lights


----------



## TVC (18 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> A coffee and a generous round of toast at Sutton Cheney Wharf this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 387686


It's about time we got back down there again


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> It's about time we got back down there again



Its a little close to me, about 20 miles each way direct, but its ideal for mornings like today, when I didn't want to be out too long. Mind you having said that, I couldn't resist putting an extra loop in on the way back to make it a 47 mile ride.


----------



## TVC (18 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> Its a little close to me, about 20 miles each way direct, but its ideal for mornings like today, when I didn't want to be out too long. Mind you having said that, I couldn't resist putting an extra loop in on the way back to make it a 47 mile ride.


I use it on a lovely 35 miler, Shenton Lane from Market Bosworth is particularly nice on a spring day.


----------



## potsy (18 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I use it on a lovely 35 miler, Shenton Lane from Market Bosworth is particularly nice on a spring day.


Bit of a long drive for a brew


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Bit of a long drive for a brew


He gets Lu to drive back I've been told.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Nurse TVC will be home soon.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> A coffee and a generous round of toast at Sutton Cheney Wharf this morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 387686



That is a nice place to go, we have had a couple of really good lunches there.


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2017)

'm back 

Off to Huntington tomorrow and got the cats' boosters to get done on Wednesday. After that, I can relax for the hols.


----------



## TVC (18 Dec 2017)

This evening Merlot had had a little bit of cheese on toast, a Marmite Crisp and a lick of a chocolate button. This in no way reflects what I have eaten


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2017)

Just be careful - chocolate (or rather, the theobromine in chocolate) is toxic to cats.

Poppy and Lexi shared my cooked sliced chicken. Well, I paid 16p for the pack, could just as well share it.


----------



## TVC (18 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Just be careful - chocolate (or rather, the theobromine in chocolate) is toxic to cats.
> 
> Poppy and Lexi shared my cooked sliced chicken. Well, I paid 16p for the pack, could just as well share it.


I've lived with cats my entire life. She licked the one that hit the floor before I retrieved it.


----------



## TVC (18 Dec 2017)

My Christmas present to myself arrived today. I have something to watch now.


----------



## Katherine (19 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Certainly is.
> 
> Was really foggy the other night coming home from work, could hardly see to the edge of the bonnet.



Horrible thick damp fog tonight. Luckily everyone seemed to be driving sensibly.


----------



## potsy (19 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I've lived with cats my entire life. She licked the one that hit the floor before I retrieved it.



Seeing as she is a lazy fat cat and doesn't appear to be the quickest of cc's moggies, I'm not sure what that says about you


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2017)

Last  before bed.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Dec 2017)

I got a fabulous calender in the post yesterday. The photos are really stunning especially the one of the Labardor on the front


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Dec 2017)

Same here and it's mild.

No gloves required.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Just be careful - chocolate (or rather, the theobromine in chocolate) is toxic to cats.
> 
> Poppy and Lexi shared my cooked sliced chicken. Well, I paid 16p for the pack, could just as well share it.


My cat's like fruit cake. They do that cat thing. What's that you are eating? Ooh! that smells nice. Can I have some?

So in the end you have to give them some.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Dec 2017)

One of my cats loved kidney beans, every time we had a Chilli she'd be sat there looking up lovingly and chirping. Her son (my big ginger lad) liked Spaghetti and would do the 'Lady & the Tramp' bit on it as it dangled in front of him.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2017)

Oh dear! Warning . It's early and I seem to have lost a post. I may have put it in the wrong thread.

I had said that it is frosty sparkly out there this morning.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear! Warning . It's early and I seem to have lost a post. I may have put it in the wrong thread.
> 
> I had said that it is frosty sparkly out there this morning.


I think it's in the 'crafters' thread.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2017)

User said:


> You are going to be in trouble.


It's this tablet. It has become unruly, it changes my worms and I now suspect it is following threads of of it's own choice.


----------



## TVC (19 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I got a fabulous calender in the post yesterday. The photos are really stunning especially the one of the Labardor on the front


I got mine too, lovely pictures


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I think it's in the 'crafters' thread.


I'm sure that they will appreciate a weather forecast, they might have been so engrossed in what they were doing that they might not have looked outside for a while.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2017)

There is a lovely red sky at the moment but it is very icy on the ground.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2017)




----------



## Speicher (19 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear! Warning . It's early and I seem to have lost a post. I may have put it in the wrong thread.
> 
> I had said that it is frosty sparkly out there this morning.



You put it in the "Crafty thread" just after a post by @Renard. I think peeps assumed you meant her cat cage drapes were sparkly.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2017)




----------



## raleighnut (19 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 387752


It's the mountain passes in Lincolnshire, so dangerous.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Dec 2017)

A merlin is sitting on a wire, near my bus, passing judgement on the neighborhood.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Dec 2017)

I see Leicester County Council are offering Sage advice at Chriggy,

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknew...tmas-dinner/ar-BBH00OP?li=AAnZ9Ug&ocid=OIE9HP

Maybe we have a wind problem in the City


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I see Leicester County Council are offering Sage advice at Chriggy,
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknew...tmas-dinner/ar-BBH00OP?li=AAnZ9Ug&ocid=OIE9HP
> 
> Maybe we have a wind problem in the City


You may have my six, as well.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> I see Leicester County Council are offering Sage advice at Chriggy,
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/uknew...tmas-dinner/ar-BBH00OP?li=AAnZ9Ug&ocid=OIE9HP
> 
> Maybe we have a wind problem in the City



It does seem odd that supermarket shelves are full of the things at this time of year but not so many during the rest of tne year


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2017)

A not very mundane weekend. Wife went to the doctors because she is having involuntary movements of an arm and leg. Doctor takes blood pressure and it is high (she gets very worked up about going to the doctors) insists she must go to hospital. Spend 4 or 5 hours in casualty @ £2 hour. She comes home Sunday complete with cannula and very bruised arm and no one has addressed the involuntary movements!

Curiously she is reluctant to go to the doctors again.


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2017)

petek said:


> MrsP back from her four nighter jolly-holly. Tonight the microwave stands silent.
> House is like a new pin, I was cleaning it all yesterday and most of this morning.
> Brownie points earned and potato-hash for tea.
> Life is good.



She'll think you don't need her.



PeteXXX said:


> I’m not sure whether to go all al-stucco and put grated cheese on the top of my shepherds pie before it goes in the oven, or not...
> Decisions, decisions!



It's always better with cheese.


----------



## TVC (19 Dec 2017)

Watching this has made my day.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Dec 2017)

Watching Masterchef, I now feel hungry


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2017)

Late night toastie after a long day in Huntingdon. Beef & cheese.

Made the mistake of grabbing the first cheese I could put my hands on in the fridge.

Leerdammer.

I now need knitting needles.


----------



## Speicher (19 Dec 2017)

I have just watched "Déja Vu". I have seen it before.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2017)

Morning, it is misty yeuky outside.


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2017)

Morning.

Why am I awake so early?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Dec 2017)

First day of my holiday today, and I'm going to work to finish the stuff I planned to do y'day that y'days crises stopped me completing.


----------



## mybike (20 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Watching this has made my day.




You weren't wearing your white trousers?


----------



## Katherine (20 Dec 2017)

Last get up..


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Morning.
> 
> Why am I awake so early?


Are you suffering from premature awakeness?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2017)

I thought I would involve Gwen with the family a bit more. She's recently decided to sleep by the washing machine, so I brought her into the living room so that she can look out of the window and talk to the birds. She's gone back into the kitchen.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2017)

Coventry is cold Grey and damp this morning, and my back is whinging like a sailor.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Dec 2017)

Ditto Leicester, no frost though.


----------



## TVC (20 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> Last get up..


Stop it, some of us still have two alarm clocks to go.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Dec 2017)

I only have one more early morning this year


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2017)




----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 387837


Did she find herself?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Did she find herself?



Very zen.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Very zen.


It's calming. 



(I can't look at that scene without thinking that the constables are seeking are certain Mr. Hannay.)


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2017)

Uh,oh.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2017)

Schrodie couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag. 

But he's trying his best to get into one.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2017)

Misty, murky and mucky in this neck of the woods too. At least it's not cold.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Did she find herself?



I *know* I've been watching too much Babylon 5 of late, but that's exactly what Dr Stephen Franklin believes. He is a Foundationist and goes Walkabout in order to find himself, meet himself and work out life's problems. (Eps from tail end of s3)


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2017)

Poppy has pinched Lexi's spot on the bed. Lexi is most put out and thinks it's *MY* fault.


----------



## petek (20 Dec 2017)

I've been volunteer-greeting. 1,500 pensioners enjoyed free 3-course Christmas Dinner, bingo and entertainment Monday to Thursday last week and this past Monday. All paid for and sponsored by local businesses here. There are some GOOD people out there. Merry Christmas one and all.


----------



## gaijintendo (20 Dec 2017)

I haven't seen any Mars Bar ice creams in a while.


----------



## TVC (20 Dec 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> I haven't seen any Mars Bar ice creams in a while.


That issue is far too serious for this thread. Do you think they are all hiding them from you?


----------



## gaijintendo (20 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> That issue is far too serious for this thread. Do you think they are all hiding them from you?


I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Dec 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> I haven't seen any Mars Bar ice creams in a while.



They sell them in our local ASDA. I think they were on rollback too last time we got some. 

Shame I stopped eating ice cream 18 months ago.


----------



## gaijintendo (20 Dec 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> They sell them in our local ASDA. I think they were on rollback too last time we got some.
> 
> Shame I stopped eating ice cream 18 months ago.


Maybe there has been a rush on them up here... or they don't deep fry and the demand dropped away.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Dec 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> Maybe there has been a rush on them up here... or they don't deep fry and the demand dropped away.



Deep fry a Mars Ice Cream? Really?!


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Dec 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Deep fry a Mars Ice Cream? Really?!



Some people will deep fry pretty much anything


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2017)

Apparently the Christmas Yule Log I just bought 'serves 10'


----------



## Speicher (20 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Apparently the Christmas Yule Log I just bought 'serves 10'




Do you need some help with that?


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Do you need some help with that?


Nope


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2017)

I've been feeling Carp all day so I'm going to have a glass of red. Or two.

In other news my daughter broke her necklace chain and asked me if I could mend it for her. It isn't half tiny! 
Out with the binocular microscope , I could now see the links but they kept wandering around. Loads of masking tape later and managed to tape both ends down and I could see the split link. I did it! I'm not sure how secure it is as it is only squeezed together.


----------



## potsy (20 Dec 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> I’m not starting my Christmas shopping till you do. So can you give me the heads up when you are ready?


I was thinking of writing out my first Christmas card tomorrow


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2017)

I've just been told that I've been awarded a trophy, I've been here for ten years now.I found this place whilst laid up with a back injury after being knocked off my bike, I initially started to keep myself occupied whilst laid up but I'm still here.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Dec 2017)

Finished work. Packing nearly done.


----------



## GM (20 Dec 2017)

Iceland is now on my bucket list of places to go!


----------



## Speicher (20 Dec 2017)

I was there for two weeks in um.. err..... 2002. I would like to go back again, and see the waterfalls and fjords again.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2017)

The girls had their boosters and MOTs this afternoon. Not quite with flying colours as they will both need dentals in the New Year. 

Poppy needs a damaged tooth removed before it becomes problematic, while Lexi's gingivitis (which has been stable for a good long time) has got significantly worse and so will need sorting.


----------



## Randomnerd (20 Dec 2017)

Scored tickets for Terry and Gerry at the One Hundred Club in Feb. Ghostly re-run of a great eighties evening with the same friend....
Finished work till April, till it warms up a bit.
Made all the Chrimbo cards.
Into the woods in the morning for some greenery.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2017)

Right, that's the tree done. 

And managed to get the last of the xmas shopping squared away in Tesco this evening. Got lucky as most of the items on my list I managed to get on yellow sticker. 

Only one item left to buy - a bunch of carrots with the green tops on for a friend's sheep. They love the carrot greens, bless em.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Some people will deep fry pretty much anything


Iowans, especially. Their state fair is well known for it, actually.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> The girls had their boosters and MOTs this afternoon. Not quite with flying colours as they will both need dentals in the New Year.
> 
> Poppy needs a damaged tooth removed before it becomes problematic, while Lexi's gingivitis (which has been stable for a good long time) has got significantly worse and so will need sorting.


Poor girls, give em a from me.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2017)

Morning. I've got to put the recycling out and then I may go back to bed. The pain from the front has now shifted round to my back.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Dec 2017)

Shortest day of the year and it is 11 degrees already


----------



## TVC (21 Dec 2017)

woodenspoons said:


> Scored tickets for Terry and Gerry at the One Hundred Club in Feb. Ghostly re-run of a great eighties evening with the same friend....
> Finished work till April, till it warms up a bit.
> Made all the Chrimbo cards.
> Into the woods in the morning for some greenery.


I saw them a couple of weeks ago in Leicester, it's like the last 30 years haven't happened, you will enjoy. Check out their website, they're in Middlesborough next November too if you want another go. Extra good news, they're doing a new album next year.


----------



## TVC (21 Dec 2017)

GM said:


> Iceland is now on my bucket list of places to go!


It is more beautiful than it looked on the show too.

Remember these from earlier in the year? The harbour is Husavik and there is the schooner we and they went on.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Dec 2017)

GM said:


> Iceland is now on my bucket list of places to go!


Funnily enough it didn't do it for me. Not sure why.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> It is more beautiful than it looked on the show too.
> 
> Remember these from earlier in the year? The harbour is Husavik and there is the schooner we and they went on.
> View attachment 387924
> ...


Your pics made me much more interested than the programme.


----------



## TVC (21 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Your pics made me much more interested than the programme.


The architecture does take a little getting used to, the modern stuff does look a bit stark and utilitarian, but when you get out of the towns into the country the old wooden stuff is beautiful.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Dec 2017)

Off to that Heathrow in a bit, next stop.... Vancouver.


----------



## GM (21 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Funnily enough it didn't do it for me. Not sure why.




I think it must be all those healthy old people that did it for me


----------



## raleighnut (21 Dec 2017)

User14044mountain said:


> Is that a picture of Potsy at work?


Nah can't be....................He's not stuffing his face.


----------



## Katherine (21 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I've got to put the recycling out and then I may go back to bed. The pain from the front has now shifted round to my back.


Oh dear, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## TVC (21 Dec 2017)

User said:


> ‘Potsy’ and ‘work’. Two words you normally don’t see in the same sentence....


if you add the extension 'shy' then yes.


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> if you add the extension 'shy' then yes.


Excuse me, but I am on my holidays.

4th day off, I do have to pop in for 2 days over the next 16, and even one of those is voluntary


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2017)




----------



## mybike (21 Dec 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> I haven't seen any Mars Bar ice creams in a while.



They're all in my mother's freezer.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2017)

I've had a reawakening. Either that or I'm sleep typing.
I going to have a cup of tea and then get moving. 
Schrodie was pleased to see me again, he came up and gave me loads of chin rubs. I think he must have felt guilty for last night as he didn't want to go to bed and bit me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Look what Mr R’s booked for Christmas Eve...


No getting Santa to sit on YOUR knee now !


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> I've become shorter......
> 
> 
> ...... username-wise.


Suits you


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Dec 2017)

My pen has run out.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Dec 2017)

Flight delayed... Sighs... an hour late if we take off at the new time. So glad we don't have a connection.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Iowans, especially. Their state fair is well known for it, actually.


How big is the deep fat fryer, to be able to deep fry an Iowan?


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 387946


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/robbed-last-night.105790/


----------



## TVC (21 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> ......Mr R, Gravel and TVC


Is Mr R really wise? he hangs around with Reg.


----------



## postman (21 Dec 2017)

GM said:


> Iceland is now on my bucket list of places to go!




We have an Aldi and a Lidl near us.Mind you i go in to Waitrose,just for the loo.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2017)

Just drinking a pint of Landlord


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Is Mr R really wise? he hangs around with Reg.


Hangs around with = Is carer for


----------



## potsy (21 Dec 2017)

I've decided to wait another day to start Christmas shopping, it's week's away yet isn't it?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2017)

The prezzy that I am totally unaware of but was waiting to arrive in the post has arrived and is all there.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Dec 2017)

postman said:


> We have an Aldi and a Lidl near us.Mind you i go in to Waitrose,just for the loo.



....and a banana with a free coffee.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Dec 2017)

Second day running and Lancaster's roads are gridlocked. Yet again I'm feeling very smug and proud that I never bothered learning to drive.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Poor girls, give em a from me.



Will do xxx


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2017)

Poor Poppy is feeling rather under the weather today after her booster and the back of her neck is sore. 

Have kept her warm and quiet today, and if she's not feeling more chipper by tomorrow lunchtime, then I'll see what the vet can do for her. Always get the same type of booster, and this is the first time any of mine have had a problem.


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2017)

Kizzy is now limiting herself to one argument per day with Bob. She chases him and snarls/hisses at him. I think she is just establishing that she is not a pushover. I would prefer it if these arguments did not take place at 3am with my pillow being part of the route that Bob takes to reach safety. 

In other news, I have a sort of virus, which is making my asthma worser. Good thing then, that I have not been invited to lots of parties.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> Fabbers will be in his shorts and string vest then


Yep!


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Dec 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Just drinking a pint of Landlord


Never a bad thing....


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Dec 2017)

Finally got the holiday lurgy....


----------



## TVC (21 Dec 2017)

We are returned from the final shopping trip. Everything bought, Sainsbos was pretty quiet and the shelves full. Someone here will be proud, we got some veg on yellow stickers that are good until Boxing day 

Just got go get through the drinks and snacks at work tomorrow morning and it's officially Christmas in our house.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Finally got the holiday lurgy....



You don't want it too early or it'll clear before the break


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Kizzy is now limiting herself to one argument per day with Bob. She chases him and snarls/hisses at him. I think she is just establishing that she is not a pushover. I would prefer it if these arguments did not take place at 3am with my pillow being part of the route that Bob takes to reach safety.
> 
> In other news, I have a sort of virus, which is making my asthma worser. Good thing then, that I have not been invited to lots of parties.



Hope you feel more chipper soon, Wol xxx


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Someone here will be proud, we got some veg on yellow stickers that are good until Boxing day



Yay!!! Chapeau!


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2017)

Have to say, my 20p thai prawn fishcake things were very nice.  Had them for supper along with carrots, peas and the last of the pumpkin soup.

Popped into the Co-op this afternoon, and while the YS cabinet was rammed, there wasn't anything of any interest. Was mainly bananas, tatties and spouts. Sorry, sprouts. Decided it wasn't worth it, as I'm moseying down to Tesco tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2017)

Poppy seems a wee bit brighter. She's had a lick at the gravy from a pouch of Gourmet and she's come downstairs and is now ensconced in her favourite chair. Hopefully a good night's sleep will see her more chipper in the morning.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Dec 2017)

Masterchef is over for another year


----------



## Katherine (21 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Never a bad thing....


True. Landlord on draught is my absolute favourite real ale.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Dec 2017)

There was an unfortunate episode this evening involving a cordless drill, a large screw, and limited space. The drill crushed my little finger against a joist as it reversed the screw. It's fairly swollen but it hasn't turned black yet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Masterchef is over for another year


I heard @potsy 's kebab cook won! Well done, all.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Dec 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> You don't want it too early or it'll clear before the break


I’ve already broken. :-(


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> True. Landlord on draught is my absolute favourite real ale.


It’s certainly one of my faves too.


----------



## Katherine (22 Dec 2017)

Getting ready for an early start, I'm going to do my supermarket shop.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Dec 2017)

Santa arrived early yesterday. A big box containing lots of presents arrived.

Sasha snaffled hers quick sharp.


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2017)

The final alarm clock of the year has gone off. In a few short hours I will be on holiday


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Santa arrived early yesterday. A big box containing lots of presents arrived.
> 
> Sasha snaffled hers quick sharp.


Ooo, that reminds me....


----------



## User10119 (22 Dec 2017)

No more sleeps! One last site visit to a school to do - and I _can't_ be dragged into working extra hours for no pay, because I need to get back to town for an emergency dentist appointment at lunchtime to re-fit the crown that came off yesterday. Watch out for those toffee pennies - they're dangerous...


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2017)

Morning. It is grey and slightly damp here. Gwen is sitting in the window looking out for something tell off for being there. My wife brought her in as she has become a bit of a recluse sleeping next to the washing machine.
Gwen was on strike earlier this morning. She wanted to know what chef had deemed the food I had put down for her was fit for a cat to eat.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Poor Poppy is feeling rather under the weather today after her booster and the back of her neck is sore.
> 
> Have kept her warm and quiet today, and if she's not feeling more chipper by tomorrow lunchtime, then I'll see what the vet can do for her. Always get the same type of booster, and this is the first time any of mine have had a problem.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Kizzy is now limiting herself to one argument per day with Bob. She chases him and snarls/hisses at him. I think she is just establishing that she is not a pushover. I would prefer it if these arguments did not take place at 3am with my pillow being part of the route that Bob takes to reach safety.
> 
> In other news, I have a sort of virus, which is making my asthma worser. Good thing then, that I have not been invited to lots of parties.


If it's anything like the bug I got it's not fun. I've had to use my inhaler more in the last 2 weeks than I've ever done before. Yesterday was the first day where I actually managed to vaguely function for the whole day.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ooo, that reminds me....


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2017)

Its a misty moisty morning here, when we go out we'll need radar.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5088144, member: 10119"]No more sleeps! One last site visit to a school to do - and I _can't_ be dragged into working extra hours for no pay, because I need to get back to town for an emergency dentist appointment at lunchtime to re-fit the crown that came off yesterday. Watch out for those toffee pennies - they're dangerous...[/QUOTE]

I am the only person in the office that likes them, trouble is as soon as I put 1 in my mouth the phone rings


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> If it's anything like the bug I got it's not fun. I've had to use my inhaler more in the last 2 weeks than I've ever done before. Yesterday was the first day where I actually managed to vaguely function for the whole day.


That could explain why I've been short of breath. I found that even whistling a tune under my breath was too much.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I am the only person in the office that likes them, trouble is as soon as I put 1 in my mouth the phone rings


I like sticking them to the roof of my mouth then licking at em, trouble is after a while 'You've just got to chew'.


----------



## GM (22 Dec 2017)

Desert Island discs was rather good this morning!


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Dec 2017)

GM said:


> Desert Island discs was rather good this morning!


Gonna listen later :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> Christine McVie
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09jby2m
> 
> Edit: I really liked her choice of Peter Green and Etta James


This needs Spoiler Alerts!!!


----------



## Randomnerd (22 Dec 2017)

Off out for the turkey. Hope the pannier is big enough....


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Dec 2017)

Bad Marks and Spencers.

I'm 10 minutes early, there is no queue at the food collection point and they are making me wait until my allotted 1130 collection time to get my fish.

I was 10mins early for farks sake !!!!


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Bad Marks and Spencers.
> 
> I'm 10 minutes early, there is no queue at the food collection point and they are making me wait until my allotted 1130 collection time.
> 
> I was 10mins early for farks sake !!!!



That is atrocious customer "service". Is it all governed by which button they press on the computer?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> That is atrocious customer "service". Is it all governed by which button they press on the computer?


Probably.

I can see they are trying to be ultra organised but my food is sitting there in the shop and I want to get it home to the fridge. It's not my fault the 11am collections haven't all turned up.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Dec 2017)

You wouldn't get this at John Lewis !


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> You wouldn't get this at John Lewis !


#1stworldproblems 

I'm braving the supermarket soon, could be my worst decision ever but we are out of bread.


----------



## Katherine (22 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> Getting ready for an early start, I'm going to do my supermarket shop.



It was a really good time to go. The only people in the way were the staff picking the items for home delivery. There was a queue for my parking space when I left. 

Rearranging the fridge and cupboards to store everything is proving tricky.
We need the weather to turn cold again so we can chill the drinks in the utility room.


----------



## Katherine (22 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> Gravel, however, is already at work. He has two 13+hr shifts tomorrow and Sunday. He gets Christmas Day off before being back at work again.


We done to Gravel. Hope it's not too busy for him!! 
I will warn Miss K to make the most of this and next Christmas. 

[QUOTE 5088144, member: 10119"]No more sleeps! One last site visit to a school to do - and I _can't_ be dragged into working extra hours for no pay, because I need to get back to town for an emergency dentist appointment at lunchtime to re-fit the crown that came off yesterday. Watch out for those toffee pennies - they're dangerous...[/QUOTE]

Oh dear! Hope it's all sorted.


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> It was a really good time to go. The only people in the way were the staff picking the items for home delivery. There was a queue for my parking space when I left.
> 
> Rearranging the fridge and cupboards to store everything is proving tricky.
> We need the weather to turn cold again so we can chill the drinks in the utility room.


I've just checked the home delivery slots, not one available until the 27th


----------



## Katherine (22 Dec 2017)

Wishing everyone a very healthy and happy Christmas.


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> Wishing everyone a very healthy and happy Christmas.


Too early


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2017)

All done. TVC is getting the car washed then we are having a brew before we get on with chores.


----------



## Katherine (22 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Too early



True! But I'm feeling quite Christmassy now.. 

I was particularly thinking of the healthy bit. There has been a few mentions of not being well by some of the people on here.


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2017)

I'm done, the door is locked and the car keys are put away for five days. 

And the sun is shining.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> True! But I'm feeling quite Christmassy now..
> 
> I was particularly thinking of the healthy bit. There has been a few mentions of not being well by some of the people on here.



I have a bad headache, a sore throat, and wheeziness, and there are still a few things to do, so I was going to ask for a sistance from peeps on this thread, so that I will be ready for the silly brations. 

@potsy - could you find a very tall ladder and put up the rest of decorations please?

@Fab Foodie, you aren't feeling well, so you can sit on the sofa with Kizzy.

Who would like to do the washing up and tidy the kitchen?

Is there anyone who is not all thingers and fumbs who can warp some presents please?


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2017)

Any other volunteers to help?


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Dec 2017)

I will happily do the cleaning.

I love cleaning.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Dec 2017)

I can wrap if you don't mind it looking something like this:


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Any other volunteers to help?


Ermmm.....

I would love to, but I've just washed my car and can't do a thing with it.


----------



## petek (22 Dec 2017)

Last big shop today . Everywhere was rammed and the roads were busy. Kudos to Skegness Tesco for having all the tills staffed and people to help you pack. Bleddy good deals on veg in there too. Massive bag of nice looking sprouts for just 39p. Just the artisanal breads and a baked ham to collect from the village tomorrow morning and then we're cabined up until New Year.


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2017)

I'm back.

Got bread, milk, some chicken and gammon.

I am glad I walked now as the traffic is crazy, will wait until tonight and do a midnight dash instead for my big shop


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Dec 2017)

Yesss...Christmas shopping done and dusted-shame I'll be working over Christmas (double time!double time!) but I did have a really nice Christmas dinner with the Eden Valley CTC and a pukka visit to my sister in London .


----------



## petek (22 Dec 2017)

I trust that everyone's prezzies have been wrapped and are festively labelled by now.
(Mine are).


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I will happily do the cleaning.
> 
> I love cleaning.



The house was cleaned just last week.  There is a dishwasher to load and my lunch to prepare, thank you so much!


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I can wrap if you don't mind it looking something like this:
> View attachment 388063



I venture to suggest that you have used too much sellotape, and not enough pretty paper, apart from that it is fine.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Ermmm.....
> 
> I would love to, but I've just washed my car and can't do a thing with it.



Admit it, you are busy looking at holiday brochures. Where are you thinking about for the next one?


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Admit it, you are busy looking at holiday brochures. Where are you thinking about for the next one?


They might be booked already


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2017)

In that programme about Iceland earlier this week, the graphics at the start looked as if they flew direct from UK to Akureyri. I thought it involved a change of plane at Reyjavik?


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> They might be booked already


Blackpool?


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2017)

Thats it we're done, morrisons early this morning, in the city centre dinner time, we now have enough food in the house to withstand a six month siege. I've got s bike to clean and a chain to clean and lube then some chores to do and then I can put my feet up.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I will happily do the cleaning.
> 
> I love cleaning.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Dec 2017)

I need layers pellets. Mr Hop was asked to get some as he drove past the warehouse. Twice.
I now have a 15 mile round trip to do  just for those.


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> In that programme about Iceland earlier this week, the graphics at the start looked as if they flew direct from UK to Akureyri. I thought it involved a change of plane at Reyjavik?


It did, the flights are to Keflavik then you have to transfer to Reykjavik domestic airport. They did take a couple of liberties with the geography too, the place they went with the choir is a good one and a half hours away from Husavik, and to suggest they went to Skoggarfoss before flying out is naughty, it's two hours in the wrong direction. I like the way they happened to meet the owner of the boat that took them whale watching, and that they were the only four on the schooner that normally takes 20. 

I enjoyed it though.


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Blackpool?


Well it is by the seaside.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Dec 2017)

User said:


> A pleasant cycle ride.


I am NOT cycling 7.5 miles with a 25kg sack on my bike!


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> In that programme about Iceland earlier this week, the graphics at the start looked as if they flew direct from UK to Akureyri. I thought it involved a change of plane at Reyjavik?



I am glad they didn't go down the fermented shark route as others do, there is so much more.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I am NOT cycling 7.5 miles with a 25kg sack on my bike!


Why?


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I am NOT cycling 7.5 miles with a 25kg sack on my bike!


Sounds perfectly reasonable to me, let him do it.


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2017)

User said:


> You should be doing it with a 20 stone sack, you weakling...


You would need strong bones to do that.


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I don’t do metric... what is that in Imperial?


About 2/3 of a potsy


----------



## gbb (22 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I am NOT cycling 7.5 miles with a 25kg sack on my bike!


I'e seen the fallout (literally) from such a folly.
Years ago my wife and myself were walking toward our then local shops, lovely spring or summer day I think. From behind I heard a light thud, then another, then two or three...sporadic thuds....then an avalanche of thuds. I spun round to see a guy with a now empty (probably 20 kilo) potato sack on his crossbar . He surveyed the 10 yards of potatoes splashed all over the path........thought a moment....and rode off


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2017)

Poppy is feeling brighter today, so didn't need to speak to Mr Vet. She had a wee potter around the garden this morning and had some dreamies, felix AGAIL and some RC biccies. She's now tucked up in the igloo bed next to the radiator in the dining room.

Hope she'll be back to normal in the morning.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2017)

Gwen is now IN the washing machine.


----------



## Katherine (22 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> I'm back.
> 
> Got bread, milk, some chicken and gammon.
> 
> I am glad I walked now as the traffic is crazy, will wait until tonight and do a midnight dash instead for my big shop



From past experience, if you want fresh stuff, it gets unpacked about 2am ish. I only know this from when the kid's were little and I waited until Mr K came home from his late shift. That's why I prefer to go about 7 these days. All the shelves are stocked.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2017)

In other matters, replaced the chain on my chainsaw, then used fixed saw to turn two trees into logs. Also felled two more. Am taking out dead ones as they were originally planted a bit too close together - with inevitable consequences. But firewood is firewood.

Also trying to figure out why my internets is so hellaciously slooooooooow. Rebooted router, checked all the connections etc. Suspect the problem is someplace else other than here chez Casa Reynard.

Off to Tesco in half an hour to go yellow stickering.


----------



## Threevok (22 Dec 2017)

Good News : Boss let me go an hour and half early

Bad News : Have to be in all the sooner on Christmas Day, and no lump of coal for the fire

God bless us one and all


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Dec 2017)

Deep fried Brussel sprouts. Who knew, apart from Canadian's obvs?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Dec 2017)

User said:


> The Devil's own pakora


The.Very.Same.

Delicious.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Dec 2017)

classic33 said:


> Why?


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2017)




----------



## hopless500 (22 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> View attachment 388086


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> I tried to make them, but when I do them they are underwhelming.


And yet they sound so appealing


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2017)

It seems that this is Gwen's new residence. No1 The Washing Machine.


----------



## GM (22 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Gwen is now IN the washing machine.




40 degrees, and not too much fabric conditioner, I would recommend


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Wrapping stuff in bacon is always going to make it nicer.



A few years ago we were in the Canary Isle, Future Ventura, and they served up dates wrapped in bacon as part of the Xmas meal.


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2017)

Right, I will be having everything wrapped in bacon from now on


----------



## Threevok (22 Dec 2017)

If you are going to wrap stuff in bacon, remember to cover it in blue Stilton and mushrooms


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2017)

This evening we will be opening a bottle of Christmas booze 

The boss bought us 4 bottles so it would be rude not to drink it


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> A Masterchef contestant made dates stuffed with almonds and wrapped in bacon. I tried to make them, but when I do them they are underwhelming. I think you need to soak the dates a bit first. It needs work.


I tried something similar except I left out the almonds, didn't bother with the dates and just fried the bacon. It was very nice.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> A Masterchef contestant made dates stuffed with almonds and wrapped in bacon. I tried to make them, but when I do them they are underwhelming. I think you need to soak the dates a bit first. It needs work.


Flaked almonds?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2017)

Gwen has moved home yet again, so I've shut the washing machine door so that it doesn't make strange noises when we switch it on.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2017)

It's Boxing Day! I now have two cats sat in boxes in the living room.


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2017)

Tonight's drinks and nibbles sorted 







Lager shandy and some bikkies


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Dec 2017)

My cold has gone critical, full man-flu, raging sore throat, head of snot, fever, headache, monster sneezez.... I may not see Christmas....


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My cold has gone critical, full man-flu, raging sore throat, head of snot, fever, headache, monster sneezez.... I may not see Christmas....


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My cold has gone critical, full man-flu, raging sore throat, head of snot, fever, headache, monster sneezez.... I may not see Christmas....


That was me a week ago, I'm still clinging on


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My cold has gone critical, full man-flu, raging sore throat, head of snot, fever, headache, monster sneezez.... I may not see Christmas....


I trust Wimps is demonstrating her caring side.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I trust Wimps is demonstrating her caring side.


Of course


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Of course


You're making the snot bucket sleep in the spare room aren't you


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> You're making the snot bucket sleep in the spare room aren't you


She’s booked me into the vets....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> That was me a week ago, I'm still clinging on


Yebbut, you’re northern....


----------



## hopless500 (22 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> She’s booked me into the vets....


Euthanasia?


----------



## raleighnut (22 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My cold has gone critical, full man-flu, raging sore throat, head of snot, fever, headache, monster sneezez.... I may not see Christmas....


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Dec 2017)

A poorly @Fab Foodie wrapped in one of my blankets.


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2017)

Aw bless.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Euthanasia?


I’m not sure what she’s called....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> A poorly @Fab Foodie wrapped in one of my blankets.
> View attachment 388107


I’m even wearing long trousers!!!!


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> A poorly @Fab Foodie wrapped in one of my blankets.
> View attachment 388107


You need to raise your spirits. Loads of them.


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’m not sure what she’s called....


Has she mentioned about you going to live on a farm?


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> You need to raise your spirits. Loads of them.


The Woods rum bottle has taken a bashing....


----------



## hopless500 (22 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> The Woods rum bottle has taken a bashing....


If you hold a bottle of gin out you may be able to gently prise the rum bottle from her hands


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2017)

Looks like Fabbers needs a box of extra soft man-size tishues.


----------



## TVC (22 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> If you hold a bottle of gin out you may be able to gently prise the rum bottle from her hands


Post of the day.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My cold has gone critical, full man-flu, raging sore throat, head of snot, fever, headache, monster sneezez.... I may not see Christmas....


You'll have already decided who to leave your share of the drink to.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’m even wearing long trousers!!!!


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2017)

We watched a programme aboutbthe Bee Gees, love their disco stuff


----------



## potsy (22 Dec 2017)

Abba in concert from 1979 (the year I was born)


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2017)

Bee Gees and ABBA - yayyyyyy!!!


----------



## raleighnut (22 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Abba in concert from 1979 (the year I was born)


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> A Masterchef contestant made dates stuffed with almonds and wrapped in bacon. I tried to make them, but when I do them they are underwhelming. I think you need to soak the dates a bit first. It needs work.



Ah, but what variety of date did you use? Some are drier than others. I suspect said contestant used Medjool dates, which are lovely, soft and taste wonderfully caramel-y, but they're like £2 for nine in Lidl...  And that's the cheapest you're likely to find them. I'd suggest trying Deglet Nour dates instead, but poke the pack first to see if they're nice and squishy.

Reckon I'd ditch the almond and use salty / strong cheese instead e.g. feta or stilton. Would use smoked streaky bacon for this as well.

Actually, I have all the ingredients for this knocking around. Might give it a whirl.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2017)

Poppy's a lot brighter this evening. My tortie terror seems to be on the mend.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Dec 2017)

Oh FFS, someone is letting off fireworks, it's after midnight you fecking numpty.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Dec 2017)

The van is stuffed full of rolls of loft insulation. It doesn't leave any room for the Christmas grog. That's a bit of a worry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2017)

It's only quarter to eight here. 
I just had a taco. 
Mrs. GA's car has returned to its' garage berth.


----------



## Stephenite (23 Dec 2017)

One more sleep until blokes start their xmas shopping.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2017)

Stephenite said:


> One more sleep until blokes start their xmas shopping.


I had mine finished before May this year. Wrapped as well.


----------



## summerdays (23 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I will happily do the cleaning.
> 
> I love cleaning.


Weird!  I hate cleaning and tidying.... just takes time away from doing things I like and returns to the pre-clean/tidy state within a very short space of time. (However I'd love to live in a place that was always clean and tidy because someone else sorted it for me


----------



## summerdays (23 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I need layers pellets. Mr Hop was asked to get some as he drove past the warehouse. Twice.
> I now have a 15 mile round trip to do  just for those.



I hopefully need starter crumb....


----------



## summerdays (23 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ah, but what variety of date did you use? Some are drier than others. I suspect said contestant used Medjool dates, which are lovely, soft and taste wonderfully caramel-y, but they're like £2 for nine in Lidl...  And that's the cheapest you're likely to find them. I'd suggest trying Deglet Nour dates instead, but poke the pack first to see if they're nice and squishy.
> 
> Reckon I'd ditch the almond and use salty / strong cheese instead e.g. feta or stilton. Would use smoked streaky bacon for this as well.
> 
> Actually, I have all the ingredients for this knocking around. Might give it a whirl.


Oooo... I haven't bought any of those in ages, I wonder if there will be any in the shops, if so they are going in the shopping trolley!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> Weird!  I hate cleaning and tidying.... just takes time away from doing things I like and returns to the pre-clean/tidy state within a very short space of time. (However I'd love to live in a place that was always clean and tidy because someone else sorted it for me


Vice Chancellor of Bath University job will be coming up soon, I doubt if the pay will match yours though.


----------



## summerdays (23 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Vice Chancellor of Bath University job will be coming up soon, I doubt if the pay will match yours though.


I don't think I'm their ideal candidate


----------



## summerdays (23 Dec 2017)

Not Mundane, but funny and endearing.... we received a present in the post yesterday. It always makes us smile when we get this annual present! It's wrapped up in proper wrapping paper with the address on the gift tag/label. Don't even need to look at the sender details as we automatically know who it if from


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> We watched a programme aboutbthe Bee Gees, love their disco stuff


I liked watching that programme. It was interesting that many of the new bands did cover versions of their songs.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> Weird!  I hate cleaning and tidying.... just takes time away from doing things I like and returns to the pre-clean/tidy state within a very short space of time. (However I'd love to live in a place that was always clean and tidy because someone else sorted it for me


It’s fab


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2017)

I’m still here....


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2017)

Good morning all, a slow start to the day.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2017)

This has just come up on my Facebook memories from 2011, and its amazing.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I liked watching that programme. It was interesting that many of the new bands did cover versions of their songs.



We watched the programme before that about Saturday Night Fever, never seen the film and would like to.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2017)

User said:


> It's a short step to
> View attachment 388209


I was thinking more Whistler’s mother....


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2017)

Hills will be happy Fabbers is still going, there would be nobody to cook her Crimbo dinner if he croaked.

Anyway, we are off for a walk and a kebab lunch.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Hills will be happy Fabbers is still going, there would be nobody to cook her Crimbo dinner if he croaked.
> 
> Anyway, we are off for a walk and a kebab lunch.


That is true. My parents are due for lunch tomorrow. That will be kill or cure


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2017)

The caking mixing bowls have been licked clean, yummeee!


----------



## User10119 (23 Dec 2017)

Stephenite said:


> One more sleep until blokes start their xmas shopping.



I probably ought to start mine really..... #notabloke


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Hills will be happy Fabbers is still going, there would be nobody to cook her Crimbo dinner if he croaked.
> 
> Anyway, we are off for a walk and a kebab lunch.


Meeting @potsy ?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Dec 2017)

Busy day today, Maz's Daughter is coming up from Wiltshire today so I'm cooking, her youngest daughter chose the meal so it's Spaggy Bol (my special long boiled version)

Maz meanwhile is cleaning the house to within an inch of it's life but she is happy that I relented and put all the Criggy crap decorations up yesterday. I'd post a photo but it's the same as last year.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Busy day today, Maz's Daughter is coming up from Wiltshire today so I'm cooking, her youngest daughter chose the meal so it's Spaggy Bol (my special long boiled version)
> 
> Maz meanwhile is cleaning the house to within an inch of it's life but she is happy that I relented and put all the Criggy crap decorations up yesterday.* I'd post a photo but it's the same as last year.*


Just use last years photo then. Play spot the difference.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Bee Gees and ABBA - yayyyyyy!!!


Disco inferno!



slowmotion said:


> The van is stuffed full of rolls of loft insulation. It doesn't leave any room for the Christmas grog. That's a bit of a worry.


A big worry-what about putting the booze on the front seat/in the footwell?


----------



## screenman (23 Dec 2017)

Redecorating has started.


----------



## potsy (23 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Meeting @potsy ?


Our kebab shops don't open for lunch


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2017)

I asked a fellow at work if he was having visitors for Xmas .
He replied
"Captain Morgan".


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Dec 2017)

petek said:


> View attachment 388064
> 
> I trust that everyone's prezzies have been wrapped and are festively labelled by now.
> (Mine are).


Yowza!-now I am freeeeeeeeeeeeee! Also I may be able to get the 25th off, as somebody wants to swap. . May the Gods of Mundanity smile upon you all at this most wonderful time of the year.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-NckB3CQ9o


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Meeting @potsy ?


This was a proper posh kebab lunch at a restaurant frequented by Prince Charles no less.

Potsy wouldn't come, they don't serve chips


----------



## raleighnut (23 Dec 2017)

Well that's the Bolognese Sauce on, almost traditional Italian with the exception of Mushrooms (BTW the secret is no herbs go into a traditional version) Now it just needs to simmer for 3hrs with a stir every 20mins although I've still got to grate a big Carrot in after an hour and some more finely sliced Mushroom after 2 (I fry half the Mushrooms in with the Onion etc but then add the rest later as this gives 2 distinct 'textures' to em)


----------



## slowmotion (23 Dec 2017)

Maverick Goose said:


> Disco inferno!
> 
> 
> A big worry-what about putting the booze on the front seat/in the footwell?


That's where the spare wheel lives. I've just taken out two rolls of insulation from the back so I may be in with a chance. The prospect of a Temperance Christmas is receding.


----------



## mybike (23 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> My cold has gone critical, full man-flu, raging sore throat, head of snot, fever, headache, monster sneezez.... I may not see Christmas....



Don't bring it here.


----------



## petek (23 Dec 2017)

So much for my " All shopping done" post on Thursday last.
MrsP catches me first thing as I was going our for a cafe breakfast and to collect the pre-ordered artisanal breads.
"As you are going into the village can you call in the Co-Op?"
There was a list.
It was a loooong list.
"You can use my dividend card ... it has £30 on it." says MrsP.
I do Co-Op shopping present MrsP's dividend card to Co-Op hard working underpaid and obviously lovely person on the till.
She scans it and says...
"You are NOT MrsSurname".
"No that's my wife's dividend card" says I all meek and smiley .. "she asked me to use it for her."
"BUT YOU CAN'T SIGN HER NAME ON THE DIVIDEND RECEIPT...THAT WOULD BE FORGERY." responds the Co-Op hard working, obviously underpaid and presumably lovely lass.
"Well Merry Christmas to you too" chuckles I and pay cash.
God bless those hard working, underpaid, obviously hard working and deserving of all praise.. Co-Op Workers so diligently serving their communities over this festive tide.


----------



## Katherine (23 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> Not Mundane, but funny and endearing.... we received a present in the post yesterday. It always makes us smile when we get this annual present! It's wrapped up in proper wrapping paper with the address on the gift tag/label. Don't even need to look at the sender details as we automatically know who it if from



I love that idea! You can get some festive brown paper too. I might try that next year with lots of sellotape. My dad calls me 'The Queen of Sellotape' anyway!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2017)

Found some strong medication this afternoon....







I Lurve Christmas....


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2017)

petek said:


> So much for my " All shopping done" post on Thursday last.
> MrsP catches me first thing as I was going our for a cafe breakfast and to collect the pre-ordered artisanal breads.
> "As you are going into the village can you call in the Co-Op?"
> There was a list.
> ...


Calling shop workers Stasi, that's very generous of you.


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Found some strong medication this afternoon....
> 
> View attachment 388249
> 
> ...


Excellent, my Icelandic schnapps has gone into the fridge and the keg of Old Original is chilling.


----------



## petek (23 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Calling shop workers Stasi, that's very generous of you.


Quite right.
She was only following orders.


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> Christmas humour.


Definitely missing the mood of the room.


----------



## alicat (23 Dec 2017)

I have decided that 5pm is the new sun over the yardarm hour.


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2017)

alicat said:


> I have decided that 5pm is the new sun over the yardarm hour.


What's your tipple?


----------



## alicat (23 Dec 2017)

Red wine, hic!


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2017)

alicat said:


> Red wine, hic!


----------



## petek (23 Dec 2017)

Warninks Advocat is the taste of Christmases past here at the moment.
I raise a glass in your general directions.


----------



## petek (23 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Calling shop workers Stasi, that's very generous of you.


Quite right. Edited.


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2017)

petek said:


> Quite right. Edited.


Both versions are there to read, people can judge them againt each other.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2017)

I've just driven once over the Humber bridge and 4 times under it. By my calculations I that makes it minus 3 times. I can hear an owl hooting down by the Humber. And the place is so full of norvners I'm reverting to my old accent.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2017)

I have a pass to head out on the bike with friends tomorrow. Yeay a bit of sanity before the day.


----------



## Speicher (23 Dec 2017)

I would like to spend some time in the garden, but it is waaaayyy too soggy underfoot. Also I still feel slightly wheezy, but getting better gradually.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2017)

I have had a glass of rum and coke 

We watched Storyville, the documentary about the Voyager space probes, very interesting but also sad because they will never return.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2017)

alicat said:


> I have decided that 5pm is the new sun over the yardarm hour.


It’s gotta be 5 O’clock somewhere....


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2017)

Talk about spooky! This afternoon whilst sat in a restaurant waiting for lunch to arrive, I was supping my diet coke and started thinking about growing my hair, TVC looked at me and asked if I had any thoughts about growing my hair


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Post Brexit, and our empire is restored, the sun will always be over the yardarm, somewhere.


.... and we can use our old burgundy passports as beermats....


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> I buy my lovely squishy dates from the local Iranian grocer, £1.99 for a 650g box, or £1.50 each if you buy two.



I buy mine in Londinium when they're on clearance after Ramadan. £1.25 for a kilo box of Deglet Nour dates. 

Usually buy four or five boxes (a year's supply) as they're nice to snack on and cook with.


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2017)

Poppy is back to her usual tortie self.  Man, do I miss that 'tude when it's not there...


----------



## Speicher (23 Dec 2017)

I am trying to decide where to hang up my Christmas Stocking.


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2017)

Busy day today. Cooked up a storm in the kitchen this morning as I won't have the time tomorrow. Made celeriac soup, braised red cabbage (with red wine, orange, dried cranberries and spices) and fruit baked in red wine. 

Then dropped off last night's yellow sticker bits that I picked up for my neighbour; a pork loin joint, a pork fillet, parsnips and four pints of milk. Helped him to divide up the meat - cut the loin joint into four nice thick steaks and the fillet into four medallions.

After lunch, had some dear friends around for a brew (and to help me eat yesterday's haul of cakes). We set the world to rights, we did. And your handiwork was very much admired @hopless500 

After that, it was straight to Tesco to go Yellow Stickering with mum. Good pickings to be had tonight; two beef roasting joints, a "finest" glazed ham joint, fish pie mix, sausage rolls, chorizo pastries, salmon and watercress tarts, chicken massaman canapes, cooked chicken thighs, broccoli, sweetheart cabbage, a tray of mediterranean roasting vegetables, strawberries and nectarines. Will share this with my neighbour and a lovely friend who lives in the village.

Got my revenge on Big Hair and Tall Guy for yesterday (I got elbowed in the head over a pack of salmon) by snagging the "Finest" glazed ham joint that they had their eye on. Was rather satisfying to see them arguing, blaming each other for missing out on the ham. Revenge, as they say, is sweet.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Dec 2017)

The ladies are watching a romcom. I've been trying to block it out with music on youTube via my headphones. I started with Hotel California, and I'm working my way through the Eighties. I've done the Pet Shop Boys and Flock of Seagulls, but the relentless sugary shite keeps intruding during quiet passages. I'm thinking that Scandinavian Heavy Death Rock could be my salvation.


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2017)

I'm watching MOTD while having a chicken sandwich with a


----------



## hopless500 (24 Dec 2017)

I have made biscuits and 2 cheesecakes for my sister. Last order of two trees and two cats done. Friend's pressie dropped off via the pub. Family presents wrapped. Packed (kinda) for a few days away. Last glass of prosecco about to be enjoyed.....and breathe .....


----------



## hopless500 (24 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> I buy mine in Londinium when they're on clearance after Ramadan. £1.25 for a kilo box of Deglet Nour dates.
> 
> Usually buy four or five boxes (a year's supply) as they're nice to snack on and cook with.


I buy bags of those from Waitrose. They're extremely yummy


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I buy bags of those from Waitrose. They're extremely yummy



Agreed. 

The 99p bags of stoned dates (no weed in sight LOL) from Lidl aren't half bad either.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The 99p bags of stoned dates (no weed in sight LOL) from Lidl aren't half bad either.


Once I'm back from the Christmas trip I shall be trying those recipes you gave me


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Once I'm back from the Christmas trip I shall be trying those recipes you gave me



Let me know how you get on 

Safe journeyings hun, see you the other side xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2017)

Can of sardines in lemon with foccacia crackers, and a ham with neufchatel cheese on bagel sandwich. While watching _Trailer Park Boys _on Netflix.
Posh.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2017)

I really should go to bed soon as I have to be up and about(ish) by 05:00 _<yawn>_


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2017)

Morning. Goblin's Gold! Never heard of it before. Just caught a bit about it on a Chris Packham programme just now.


----------



## Beebo (24 Dec 2017)

My neighbour is mowing the lawn on Christmas Eve, anyone else doing mundane jobs today?
I am going to go to the dump to clear space for all the rubbish we will make tomorrow.


----------



## theclaud (24 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> I might prune a hydrangea.


Is it the right time to do this? I have been wondering as I have one in a pot that's going a bit mental.


----------



## Mugshot (24 Dec 2017)

User13710 said:


> I'm pretty sure I could find them cheaper, but you know what, I can't be arsed. Congratulations.


Chap I used to know seemed to know the prices of just about everything in all the various shops. So bin bags were 1p cheaper in Asda or a loaf of bread was 2p cheaper in Lidl and so on. He probably spent an extra £50 quid on petrol saving all that money.


----------



## GM (24 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Can of sardines in lemon with foccacia crackers, and a ham with neufchatel cheese on bagel sandwich. While watching _Trailer Park Boys _on Netflix.
> Posh.




My boy is a big fan of the Trailer Park Boys, he even dragged me along to one of their shows when they were on tour over here. They've definitely got a cult following.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Dec 2017)

I might be hacking up an old pine bedstead for firewood in a bit.


----------



## srw (24 Dec 2017)

theclaud said:


> Is it the right time to do this? I have been wondering as I have one in a pot that's going a bit mental.


Therapy is better than prunes for that. Prunes are great for the digestive system. I get mine extremely cheaply on my six-monthly jaunt to Tunisia. A whole sack of the first quality for a few Dinars. Just charter a boat to transport them via Lampedusa to Italy.


----------



## srw (24 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Sack? Not an amphora?


Pithos.

A container, not a spoonerism.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2017)

Beebo said:


> My neighbour is mowing the lawn on Christmas Eve, anyone else doing mundane jobs today?
> I am going to go to the dump to clear space for all the rubbish we will make tomorrow.



I have been doing some cleaning and sorted out a bag of recycling. Next week we are being done on Wednesday instead of Tuesday.


----------



## User10119 (24 Dec 2017)

I'm _still_ considering doing some xmas shopping...


----------



## Beebo (24 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I have been doing some cleaning and sorted out a bag of recycling. Next week we are being done on Wednesday instead of Tuesday.


Two weekly bin collections mean our main bin doesn’t get collected until 5th jan. by then the bin will have exploded.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2017)

Arch and Night Train will be with us in the next half hour, I have made cinnamon swirls in anticipation.


----------



## User10119 (24 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Me too, I haven't got any dates.


I haven't got any presents for my children. Do you think they'd like dates?


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5090560, member: 10119"]I haven't got any presents for my children. Do you think they'd like dates?[/QUOTE]
WH Smiths to 365 conveniently packaged dates from £2.99 upwards.


----------



## User10119 (24 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> WH Smiths to 365 conveniently packaged dates from £2.99 upwards.


The Pound shop do those for, unsurprisingly, a pound! Or sometime 2-4-1. I knwo this because the EldestCub defaulted to calendars as his present of choice for pretty much everyone for a couple of years - the kids get a £20 (historically a tenner from my dad and a tenner form me, although both have tended to top us a few quid from their piggy banks) budget and write their lists and go out to buy presents for all the family. In the case of the youngest, who includes all the dogs and cats, the list had 28 names on it!


----------



## User10119 (24 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Arch and Night Train will be with us in the next half hour, I have made cinnamon swirls in anticipation.


Oh - give them our love from the Cubs and me!


----------



## hopless500 (24 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Arch and Night Train will be with us in the next half hour, I have made cinnamon swirls in anticipation.


Say hello to them from me. If NT has made his gorgeous lemon monsoon cake I shall be very jealous


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Say hello to them from me. If NT has made his gorgeous lemon monsoon cake I shall be very jealous


They're just dropping in on their way to Arch's family for the holiday, we will pass on everybody's greetings.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5090560, member: 10119"]I haven't got any presents for my children. Do you think they'd like dates?[/QUOTE]
Maybe figs.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Arch and Night Train will be with us in the next half hour, I have made cinnamon swirls in anticipation.


 to them from me too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2017)

from here as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2017)

Snowing for Christmas. Also ruddy freezing for Christmas, as well.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2017)

They have been and gone, I passed on everyone's best wishes and they said hello and Happy Christmas to everybody here who knows them.

They are both healthy and in fine spirits, with a decent portfolio of work ahead of them.


----------



## Mugshot (24 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> they said hello and Happy Christmas to everybody here who knows them.


And bum to the ones that don't?


----------



## Katherine (24 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> They have been and gone, I passed on everyone's best wishes and they said hello and Happy Christmas to everybody here who knows them.
> 
> They are both healthy and in fine spirits, with a decent portfolio of work ahead of them.



I didn't really have much interaction on here with them before they stopped chatting on here. 
I do remember their wedding pictures though because it was around time that I joined CC and thought how wonderful!


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> I didn't really have much interaction on here with them before they stopped chatting on here.
> I do remember their wedding pictures though because it was around time that I joined CC and thought how wonderful!


They are a wonderful couple, and Arch was the one who told everyone on cycling plus about this place and sparked the great migration. They are very creative people and have recently been responsible for most of the set dressing and refurbishment of The Western Approaches Museum in Liverpool.
http://www.liverpoolwarmuseum.co.uk


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Dec 2017)

slowmotion said:


> That's where the spare wheel lives. I've just taken out two rolls of insulation from the back so I may be in with a chance. The prospect of a Temperance Christmas is receding.



There's always hope (not to mention hops)...



petek said:


> So much for my " All shopping done" post on Thursday last.
> MrsP catches me first thing as I was going our for a cafe breakfast and to collect the pre-ordered artisanal breads.
> "As you are going into the village can you call in the Co-Op?"
> There was a list.
> ...



Keep calm and drink on!



Katherine said:


> I love that idea! You can get some festive brown paper too. I might try that next year with lots of sellotape. My dad calls me 'The Queen of Sellotape' anyway!


 
Aaaahhh, good old sticky backed plastic!


Fab Foodie said:


> Found some strong medication this afternoon....
> 
> It's important to stay healthy and keep your strength up over Christmas...
> 
> ...


Me too..it's the most wonderful time of the year!



petek said:


> Warninks Advocat is the taste of Christmases past here at the moment.
> I raise a glass in your general directions.



As do I!


Fab Foodie said:


> It’s gotta be 5 O’clock somewhere....


In the words of Tom Waits, it's last call somewhere in the world.



slowmotion said:


> The ladies are watching a romcom. I've been trying to block it out with music on youTube via my headphones. I started with Hotel California, and I'm working my way through the Eighties. I've done the Pet Shop Boys and Flock of Seagulls, but the relentless sugary shite keeps intruding during quiet passages. I'm thinking that Scandinavian Heavy Death Rock could be my salvation.


For those about to rock, we salute you!



PeteXXX said:


> I really should go to bed soon as I have to be up and about(ish) by 05:00 _<yawn>_


Why not just stay up, then you won't have to worry about waking up?...

[QUOTE 5090529, member: 10119"]I'm _still_ considering doing some xmas shopping...[/QUOTE]
That's the spirit!



Rickshaw Phil said:


> to them from me too.


Hello and all the very best from me!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Just having a quick bite to eat and a glass of wine before heading off for our Santa Express train ride...


If you get a break in Derby this place is well worth a pint,





The Brunswick.

It's across the road from the station and was built as a 'Railwaymans Inn'


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Just having a quick bite to eat and a glass of wine before heading off for our Santa Express train ride...


You really are just a big kid, enjoy, I may be a little jealous.


----------



## petek (24 Dec 2017)

Lovely Christmas Eve afternoon. Tootled out on the Pashley Sovereign Roadster around some Wolds and called in for a pint of Guinness on the way back. Easy 12-miles, give or take but 'hilly' ( for round here). My poor old legs know now that they hadn't been out on the bike for above a week prior-to. Walking like John Wayne at the moment.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2017)

User said:


> It’s a diesel - and look where we’re sat...
> 
> View attachment 388371
> 
> ...


Reg, it may be a little late for prezzies this year, but you might like to drop some hints to Mr R for next time 

http://www.gcrailway.co.uk/special-services/steam-train-packages/

Lu has done it, so has my brother, it's a cracking day out.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2017)

I saw a chap on a Penny Farthing earlier on this afternoon.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Look what was pulling in to Matlock Station as we arrived:
> 
> View attachment 388363





User said:


> Just having a quick bite to eat and a glass of wine before heading off for our Santa Express train ride...



I went on a Santa ride a couple of weeks back from Rowsley to Matlock return. Probably even with that steam engine as it is the spitting image of the one that took us. Ours was called _Ring Haw. _It was a great short ride, 30 minutes each way.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Dec 2017)

Survived having the in-laws round for lunch... well almost.

This morning I felt rough as rats and nearly postponed, but after a miracle satsuma felt a tad brighter and oloughed on with the roast leg of lamb from a local farm. Spuds, sprouts, roasted parsnips and carrots and sauteed leeks.

All was going well until Wimpers decided to lift and carry a 12.5kg box of fat balls (prezzie for her dad) and strained her back! The old trouper carried on however.
Dinner was a sucess - my first ever solo roast. The local lamb was beautifully tender and my speciality - real gravy, was flavoursome as ever. Mrs Wimpers even complimented me on my roasties ... praise indeed!
Mr Wimpers was in good form and they generally behaved themselves.

All in all apart from a rather crook wimps it has been a good day.

Edit: one of our Italian Moscato glasses has just broken :-(


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Survived having the in-laws round for lunch... well almost.
> 
> This morning I felt rough as rats and nearly postponed, but after a miracle satsuma felt a tad brighter and oloughed on with the roast leg of lamb from a local farm. Spuds, sprouts, roasted parsnips and carrots and sauteed leeks.
> 
> ...


I always thought fat balls was wimps pet name for you, you live and learn.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2017)

I've shoveled my walks and driveways before a hazlenut cappuccino break, weather appears to be clearing.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Survived having the in-laws round for lunch... well almost.
> 
> This morning I felt rough as rats and nearly postponed, but after a miracle satsuma felt a tad brighter and oloughed on with the roast leg of lamb from a local farm. Spuds, sprouts, roasted parsnips and carrots and sauteed leeks.
> 
> ...



Thats good then. I've got braising steak roasties and mixed veg cooking. We've got our eldest staying over Xmas so I'm cooking for three instead of two.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2017)

And a Happy Christmas to you, one and all.


----------



## Katherine (24 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> And a Happy Christmas to you, one and all.


And to you and yours


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2017)

Tonight's tea is looking promising


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> The old git is listening to Bach in Oxford and having a cheeky glass of bubbly in the interval
> 
> View attachment 388433


And they call me a ponce


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> And to you and yours


Thank you!


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I thought they called you a pretentious wannabe?


Cruel.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Tonight's tea is looking promising
> 
> View attachment 388432


A trifle 'raw' yet though


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2017)

Had a rather nice ride today. Mild with a breeze.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2017)

Same here.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Tonight's tea is looking promising
> 
> View attachment 388432



Thats what I had tonight, with a rich roquefort sauce and hand made skinny skin on chips.



User14044 said:


> The old git is listening to Bach in Oxford and having a cheeky glass of bubbly in the interval
> 
> View attachment 388433



Chin chin sir....



TVC said:


> And they call me a ponce



Yes, yes they do....


Have a good day everyone, I'll be in bed between night shifts.


----------



## Katherine (24 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Have a good day everyone, I'll be in bed between night shifts.


Do you start celebrating at midnight? Happy Christmas!


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Cruel.


But fair...


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Thats what I had tonight, with a rich roquefort sauce and hand made skinny skin on chips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas Salty!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> Do you start celebrating at midnight? Happy Christmas!



Nope, at dinner time just like every other day.... Merry chrimbo.



Fab Foodie said:


> Merry Christmas Salty!



Cheers Sir, best wishes to you and wimpers. Best be out for some miles soon, I've got some timber to shift.


----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> A trifle 'raw' yet though


Better now?








Merry Christmas @Salty seadog


----------



## raleighnut (24 Dec 2017)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


Hours to go yet but  anyway


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Dec 2017)

Mocha, after all is only lunchtime here.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> Yes, Merry Christmas, Salty!! So you’ve elected to work nights to get out of spending Christmas Day with Fabbers and his shorts



Sssshhhhh, he might be listening.



TVC said:


> Better now?
> 
> View attachment 388452
> 
> ...



Many thanks, same to you and Lou.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Better now?
> 
> View attachment 388452
> 
> ...


I'd have done chips but at least its on a tray plate instead of a paving slab. 





























Ooohh and where are the Mushrooms.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2017)

There is another present under the tree


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Sssshhhhh, he might be listening.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks, same to you and Lou.



 Merry Christmas


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Dec 2017)




----------



## TVC (24 Dec 2017)

Christmas just got serious.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2017)

Cannot download Norad  where is Santa?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2017)

My wife and I went to a Carol Service at a Church this evening. Singing along to the" Gloria" bit in the chorus of one of the carols almost had us collapsing from oxygen starvation.


----------



## Katherine (24 Dec 2017)

When I wake up in the morning, it will be Christmas!


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2017)

I've caught up with the last of the ironing, the washing ups done and the festive table cloth is on the table, I'm ready for Xmas. I'm off to bed now, night night all, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone ! I'll soon be off to the land of nod.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> When I wake up in the morning, it will be Christmas!


Funny, same here! But some hours later.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2017)

Totally shattered, but everything is done and dusted apart from playing tetris in the freezer tomorrow morning.

Going to watch midnight mass on the telly. Too tired to go out, even to St Leonard's in the village.

Hopefully I'll be more coherent after a good night's sleep.

Merry Christmas one and all xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2017)

I went to mass 7a.m., only a couple of inches of snow on the ground then, and the groundskeeper fellows pushing their snow blades around.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2017)

Currently sat with a  and some stollen and a sleepy cat on my lap while watching midnight mass from Leeds Cathedral.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Dec 2017)

Tea time Christmas Eve; the pastcast say Snow, snow, snow, light snow, snow. And... expect snow.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Mocha, after all is only lunchtime here.


Lightweight...


----------



## summerdays (25 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas.... I'm wondering when to get up and start the preparations... not yet though!


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2017)

Has he been? I tried staying awake to see him but as usual I fell asleep.





Merry Christmas.


----------



## alicat (25 Dec 2017)

My parents are playing the radio loudly in the next room  and I don't think Father Christmas has been. 'snot fair. I have been good all year.


----------



## GM (25 Dec 2017)

Wishing you all a very merry Christmas.


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2017)

My letter to Santa must have got lost in the post


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2017)

*It's Christmas!!!!!!!!*


Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone  ​


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2017)

tyred said:


> My letter to Santa must have got lost in the post


Mine too


----------



## hopless500 (25 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas ladies and gents.
S'pose I should get up


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2017)

I know it may seem a bit ungrateful, but we have just opened up our new bird table/ castle on a stick ! 

It looks very top heavy and I'm not sure if it will cope with a breeze.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2017)

Update ! I've just looked at the instructions. I thought the base looked a bit flimsy! The instructions are for a much smaller bird table which the base is for and not the castle that has come with it.


----------



## mybike (25 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 388444
> 
> Same here.



Is that a snowman hiding behind a tree?



Illaveago said:


> Update ! I've just looked at the instructions. I thought the base looked a bit flimsy! The instructions are for a much smaller bird table which the base is for and not the castle that has come with it.



Thought you were going to say you'd built it upside down.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2017)

Breakfast has been eaten, pressies unwrapped, showers had now it is time to organise the table settings and prep the food.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2017)

Seasons felicitations Mundaners!


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Breakfast has been eaten, pressies unwrapped, showers had now it is time to organise the table settings and prep the food.


Eh?
We’re just getting up!
Breakfast will be smoked salmon and scrambled eggs with capers washed down with Moscato.
The pub becons and then Monkfish tails to be cooked and eaten.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Eh?
> We’re just getting up!
> Breakfast will be smoked salmon and scrambled eggs with capers washed down with Moscato.
> The pub becons and then Monkfish tails to be cooked and eaten.



Dad will be here for about 11 so want to get as much done as possible. 

We are both still waking up at silly o clock.


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2017)

May I point out that I have been relieved of cooking duties today.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2017)

User said:


> So the ponciness level will decrease dramatically..?


Proper food will be served....


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2017)

User said:


> So the ponciness level will decrease dramatically..?





Fab Foodie said:


> Proper food will be served....


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Oh no, I forgot the capers as well as the dates. Come to think of it, would stuffing the dates with capers before wrapping with bacon work I wonder?


Anything wrapped in bacon works for me...
However :-)







All is right with the world....


----------



## alicat (25 Dec 2017)

Happiness is working out where my parents keep their wooden spoons. I've given up on a timer. Oh wait, I can use my mobile phone when it is charged.


----------



## GM (25 Dec 2017)

Look what they've done to the poor dog, I think he loves it really.......


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2017)

I think the turkey has been long enough in the oven now...


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I think people might know me quite well...
> 
> View attachment 388487
> View attachment 388488


Let me know what the Hortus is like.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2017)

Prepare yourselves peeps



































Merry Xmas from the beach/ micro pub/ gin palace.


----------



## Speicher (25 Dec 2017)

[QUOTE 5091601, member: 9609"]Left at home alone I've decided to play in the garden and have found myself a new friend - bet shes glad i'm no french
View attachment 388503


best xmas ever, I've got all my toys out
View attachment 388504
[/QUOTE]


Ooooh! I'm on my way to help you!


----------



## Speicher (25 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> Gravel and Gilly are due over at 4pm. So I’ve decided to have a little snack
> 
> View attachment 388505
> 
> ...



I have already had a glass of sherry and a glass of port! Got a bottle of wine to open later!


----------



## alicat (25 Dec 2017)

My brother is dodging doing the washing up.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Dec 2017)

Back from the pub.

The cooking may not get done for a while yet.


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2017)

I think I am going to die from an over-consumption of After Eights.


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2017)

We have finished lunch. I am stuffed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2017)

mybike said:


> Is that a snowman hiding behind a tree?


I think that's a large advertising cut-out of Santa, a vintage reproduction. My neighbor is retired, and deals in antique advertising ephemera.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2017)

Breakfast finished, neither eggs or salmon(neither of which I can stand) and presents opened. I may go out later, as Mrs. GA needs chicken salad, which is a difficult thing as she will only eat it from one supermarket deli, at one location, luckily the one nearest our home. 3.5 inches of snow here, 9F.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Dec 2017)

tyred said:


> I think I am going to die from an over-consumption of After Eights.


But they’re only waffer-thin...


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> But they’re only waffer-thin...



When you add them on top of turkey, ham, etc, Christmas pudding, they may have been the straw which broke the camel's back...


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2017)

alicat said:


> My brother is dodging doing the washing up.


Chain him to the sink.


----------



## alicat (25 Dec 2017)

He went home to have a nap and left my 85-year old father to do it! (tbh, Dad is as fit as a flea and relishing some time on his own.)


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2017)

Dad and I have done the dishes. 

This comes to mind for some reason....


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2017)

I heard that birds like peanut butter so I bought a jar for them... 
The birds ignored it on the feeder but the local squirrels were fighting over it!!


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2017)

I cooked Christmas dinner, roast chicken and the trimmings


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> Gravel and Gilly are due over at 4pm. So I’ve decided to have a little snack
> 
> View attachment 388505
> 
> ...



Cutlery


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2017)

Christmas dinner was eaten, our evening buffet is laid out on the table for people to help themselves, I think if I eat much more I may explode.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2017)

Dad left before the worst of the downpour, I asked him to text me when he got home, he is home safe


----------



## Speicher (25 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> Christmas dinner was eaten, our evening buffet is laid out on the table for people to help themselves, I think if I eat much more I may explode.



That is my favourite part of the day. 

Shortly I will be making a cheese and pickle sarnie or two with a glass or two of white wine.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> That is my favourite part of the day.
> 
> Shortly I will be making a cheese and pickle sarnie or two with a glass or two of white wine.



We had 2 glasses of white wine with lunch, just finished a rum and coke, a bottle of red will shortly be opened and served with dim sum.


----------



## potsy (25 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Prepare yourselves peeps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What level have you got the 'beauty face' set at on your phone?


----------



## potsy (25 Dec 2017)

Back home after a family dinner, drove home in the pouring rain, not nice on the motorway.

Thankfully I only had 5 or 6 pints so was keeping a fairly straight course 

Hungry now.


----------



## colly (25 Dec 2017)

Cracking view this.


----------



## TVC (25 Dec 2017)

I had a glass of white with lunch, a very small port to follow and then a weak rum and coke an hour ago. That's me done for alcohol today, what a lightweight.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2017)

Not the best picture but I really cannot wait to make a start on these, a pressie from TVC


----------



## potsy (25 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I had a glass of white with lunch, a very small port to follow and then a weak rum and coke an hour ago. That's me done for alcohol today, what a lightweight.


Apart from my blow out the other night of 2 cans of Skol shandy, I only have a few bottles of cider to get through.

That will be it for me booze wise.

Then on 7th Jan it's


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I had a glass of white with lunch, a very small port to follow and then a weak rum and coke an hour ago. That's me done for alcohol today, what a lightweight.



I've not had anything alchoholic.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I cooked Christmas dinner, roast chicken and the trimmings
> View attachment 388528



I like the ways peas are making a comeback. We've also been having a lot of sweetcorn recently at work, both with hot food and the salad bar.



potsy said:


> Back home after a family dinner, drove home in the pouring rain, not nice on the motorway.
> 
> *Thankfully I only had 5 or 6 pints so was keeping a fairly straight course*
> 
> Hungry now.



Ahhh, driving by Braille.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I like the ways peas are making a comeback. We've also been having a lot of sweetcorn recently at work, both with hot food and the salad bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, driving by Braille.



My dad is traditional in his taste, peas and carrots are the only veg he will eat.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2017)

Torrential rain


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2017)

Bright sunshine here, -7C, warm day for the week, as the forecast reads. My boss is from Texas. I wonder how he'll bear up. 
I'll probably put the roast on soon, all else in a state of semi-readiness.


----------



## summerdays (25 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Torrential rain


We went for a late evening walk...it started raining about 5 mins after so we headed for home...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> I heard that birds like peanut butter so I bought a jar for them...
> The birds ignored it on the feeder but the local squirrels were fighting over it!!



Bird feeder tip - get a pine cone, coat the outside in peanut butter then roll in bird seed then hang on a tree. Organic, plastic-free bird feeder.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bright sunshine here, -7C, warm day for the week, as the forecast reads. My boss is from Texas. I wonder how he'll bear up.
> I'll probably put the roast on soon, all else in a state of semi-readiness.



Merry Christmas, have a great day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2017)

You as well.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2017)

Merry Christmas again one and all, though I know it's late... Hope you've all had a fabby day. 

Slept in, me, until woken up by a feline chorus of "I want my breakfast".

Spent the morning dividing up the two beautiful beef joints I'd bought (one a rib of beef, the other not sure, but it's lovely meat), plus jointing the turkey before playing tetris in the freezer. Mirabile, I still actually have space in there, so will be on the look out for an extra YS joint or two. Never had a bronze turkey before and was surprised at how dark the meat is. Having said that, the girls approved of both the beef and the turkey. 

Had a snacky lunch of party canapes (do try the Tesco massaman chicken ones, they're lush), bread, butter, salt beef and horseradish sauce before a quiet afternoon of sitting by the fire, opening the pressies that were under the tree, drinking tea and partaking of mince pies.

Then onwards and upwards to sorting Christmas dinner - we eat in the evenings here. So, cream of celeriac soup followed by cranberry glazed gammon with roasties and braised red cabbage. And after that, we squeezed in some Xmas pud (a very nice one bought on clearance from the co-op a couple of years ago) and custard.






Now sat here catching up on internet-y things with a  and some home made marrons glace.

Am almost ready to go to bed.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Dec 2017)

Betsie and Madame White Boots get stuck into Christmas dinner.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2017)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 388549
> Betsie and Madame White Boots get stuck into Christmas dinner.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I may have bought a bit too much beef...
> 
> View attachment 388490



One can never have enough rib of beef...


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2017)

Only 364 days until Christmas.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Dec 2017)

tyred said:


> Only 364 days until Christmas.


Noooo.....


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Dec 2017)

yes..... it's a fact


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> That is my favourite part of the day.
> 
> Shortly I will be making a cheese and pickle sarnie or two with a glass or two of white wine.


Are you part of the Magic Circle ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Dec 2017)

Very p1553d off that I still have the lurgy. Whilst it’s less severe, I still feel like carp. After all the long hours of work recently being ill during you so called ‘holiday’ is taking the mickey.
#feelingsorryformyself


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2017)

Morning. It looks like the sky is clearing at the moment.

Schrodie is poorly at the moment . We will try ringing the vets when they wake up.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Very p1553d off that I still have the lurgy. Whilst it’s less severe, I still feel like carp. After all the long hours of work recently being ill during you so called ‘holiday’ is taking the mickey.
> #feelingsorryformyself


----------



## raleighnut (26 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It looks like the sky is clearing at the moment.
> 
> Schrodie is poorly at the moment . We will try ringing the vets when they wake up.


 What's the Lad been up to ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> Fabbers.....would a visit from nurse TVC and nurse Reg help?


I’m not sure I need ‘perking-up’ in that way!


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> What's the Lad been up to ?


Not a lot yesterday, he just sat in his boxes and slept most of the day. We are not sure if it is fur ball problems.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Very p1553d off that I still have the lurgy. Whilst it’s less severe, I still feel like carp. After all the long hours of work recently being ill during you so called ‘holiday’ is taking the mickey.
> #feelingsorryformyself


It's a shame that you can't complain to Trading Standards about your holiday.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Not a lot yesterday, he just sat in his boxes and slept most of the day. We are not sure if it is fur ball problems.


Ah poor boy, it's always worrying when they're 'off colour' though ain't it'

Give him a 'chin chin tickle' from me.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Ah poor boy, it's always worrying when they're 'off colour' though ain't it'
> 
> Give him a 'chin chin tickle' from me.


Yes. You can tell he's not himself as he hasn't been bounding in and giving me chin rubs.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Very p1553d off that I still have the lurgy. Whilst it’s less severe, I still feel like carp. After all the long hours of work recently being ill during you so called ‘holiday’ is taking the mickey.
> #feelingsorryformyself


----------



## mybike (26 Dec 2017)

User said:


> He might want to stir the tea.



He'd have time while he cooked it properly. You can still see the slices.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2017)

mybike said:


> He'd have time while he cooked it properly. You can still see the slices.



Amateur


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2017)

I had to switch the washer on this morning, we are almost out of tea towels


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It looks like the sky is clearing at the moment.
> 
> Schrodie is poorly at the moment . We will try ringing the vets when they wake up.


 gentle hugs for Schrodie. Keep us updated


----------



## petek (26 Dec 2017)

Christmas dinner yesterday, Mr Puppy pinched a dropped whole 'pig in a blanket' and wolfed it down.
It really really didn't agree with him.
That took care of the evening. Thank goodness for Marigold Gloves ( pink) and Tesco Foam carpet cleaner.
He was fine by bedtime and is as frisky as usual today. 
Such fun.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2017)

We are not too sure which cat is leaving the puddles, so tonight we are keeping Schrodie in the downstairs cloakroom with a tray. Gwen is old and has been drinking a lot but yesterday was coming up for cuddles.
The vet's don't seem to be open today.
I'm being pinned down by a Gwen now who wants a cuddle. She's purring in my ear.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Not a lot yesterday, he just sat in his boxes and slept most of the day. We are not sure if it is fur ball problems.



Sorry, I read that as ' he just sat in his boxers . A gentle  for the wee lad.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Very p1553d off that I still have the lurgy. Whilst it’s less severe, I still feel like carp. After all the long hours of work recently being ill during you so called ‘holiday’ is taking the mickey.
> #feelingsorryformyself



hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Katherine (26 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Merry Christmas again one and all, though I know it's late... Hope you've all had a fabby day.
> 
> Now sat here catching up on internet-y things with a  and some home made marrons glace.



We buy marrons glacé for a friend of ours who adores them. Are they easy to make?



Lullabelle said:


> I had to switch the washer on this morning, we are almost out of tea towels



My M-in-law is not a tidy eater (only one eye, loose teeth!!) so I had to wash the lacy tablecloth so we can put it back on the table, which we like to keep Christmassy whilst we work our way through the leftovers and all the treats.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Dec 2017)

Nurse Wimpers has brought a lovely cup of tea. Xxx


----------



## Katherine (26 Dec 2017)

Happy Boxing Day everyone. Hope you are all relaxing or enjoying the day in the way you'd like. Quiet day here as Mr K is back in work tomorrow.

Looking forward to my festive sandwich : white bread spread with cold bread sauce, filled with turkey, bacon and stuffing.  .


----------



## Katherine (26 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Nurse Wimpers has brought a lovely cup of tea. Xxx


Hope you are lots better very soon.


----------



## midlife (26 Dec 2017)

There is snow on the Hartside Pass Webcam....I can see Hartside Cafe from where I am sitting (with binoculars lol)

https://www.cumbria.gov.uk/roads-transport/WeatherStations/A686Hartside.asp


----------



## Speicher (26 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Are you part of the Magic Circle ?



Yes, and I took the chips out of the glasses first.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> Happy Boxing Day everyone. Hope you are all relaxing or enjoying the day in the way you'd like. Quiet day here as Mr K is back in work tomorrow.
> 
> Looking forward to my festive sandwich : white bread spread with cold bread sauce, filled with turkey, bacon and stuffing.  .



Happy Boxing day to you too . We have just got back from a nice walk, lots of dog walkers and a few runners out and about on this sunny nippy day. We need some red wine for lunch but not enough to open a big bottle so we stopped of in the COOP to pick up a small one.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> Happy Boxing day to you too . We have just got back from a nice walk, lots of dog walkers and a few runners out and about on this sunny nippy day. We need some red wine for lunch but not enough to open a big bottle so we stopped of in the COOP to pick up a small one.



I may have finished off the wine 'hic'


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2017)

@Fab Foodie you will be glad to hear that full poncyness has returned to Leicester, I knocked up a tapas spread, or as you would know it, a working lunch.

From left to right: Boquerones, a garden salad, Jamon Iberico, Patatas Bravas, Smoked Garlic Mayonaise, Chorizo in Red Wine, Olives, and Sobrasada and Goats Cheese toasts.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2017)

The sun came out after a week of grey, yay!


----------



## potsy (26 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> @Fab Foodie you will be glad to hear that full poncyness has returned to Leicester, I knocked up a tapas spread, or as you would know it, a working lunch.
> 
> From left to right: Boquerones, a garden salad, Jamon Iberico, Patatas Bravas, Smoked Garlic Mayonaise, Chorizo in Red Wine, Olives, and Sobrasada and Goats Cheese toasts.
> 
> View attachment 388591


Trying too hard to be a ponce, the sign of a true ponce wannabe 

I'll stick to my bacon and egg


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Trying too hard to be a ponce, the sign of a true ponce wannabe
> 
> I'll stick to my bacon and egg


But I don't have to try, it comes naturally - a gift I suppose


----------



## potsy (26 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> I agree with that.


A natural ponce is not something I ever thought a sane person would admit to


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> @Fab Foodie you will be glad to hear that full poncyness has returned to Leicester, I knocked up a tapas spread, or as you would know it, a working lunch.
> 
> From left to right: Boquerones, a garden salad, Jamon Iberico, Patatas Bravas, Smoked Garlic Mayonaise, Chorizo in Red Wine, Olives, and Sobrasada and Goats Cheese toasts.
> 
> View attachment 388591


We were starting to get worried....
Looks fab!


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2017)

Have I bought enough samosas?


----------



## potsy (26 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Have I bought enough samosas?
> 
> View attachment 388602


Not a bad starter that, I assume it's just for you two?


----------



## Speicher (26 Dec 2017)

I went for a walk this afternoon with the dog next door, and he got very wet. I managed to stay dry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Have I bought enough samosas?
> 
> View attachment 388602


Always need more.


----------



## potsy (26 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Have I bought enough samosas?
> 
> View attachment 388602


Meat or veggie?


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> I agree with that.



I see what you did there.


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Meat or veggie?


Veggie of course, meat samosas are just not right.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2017)

Our buffet is open


----------



## potsy (26 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Veggie of course, meat samosas are just not right.


Meat is best, but I'm glad we don't agree.

I could just go a few of them now actually


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Soz... but nothing beats a mutton samosa.


Except a veg samosa obvs. 


Meat samosas are hard to come by round here, most of the sweet shops are South Indian and the restaurants tend not to do meat either.


----------



## potsy (26 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Except a veg samosa obvs.
> 
> 
> Meat samosas are hard to come by round here, most of the sweet shops are South Indian and the restaurants tend not to do meat either.


Only tried them for the first time recently, from the place we get our Saturday night curry from.

Will have to try the veggie version just to confirm what I already suspect


----------



## Katherine (26 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> Looking forward to my festive sandwich : white bread spread with cold bread sauce, filled with turkey, bacon and stuffing.  .



Well, I have to say that it was definately worth waiting 364 days for my favourite sandwich.  I even added some crisps to the second half.


----------



## potsy (26 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> Well, I have to say that it was definately worth waiting 364 days for my favourite sandwich.  *I even added some crisps to the second half*.


How poncy


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2017)

We have a total power cut.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2017)

Rum 'n' coke and a jigsaw puzzle, must be boxing day


----------



## hopless500 (26 Dec 2017)

tyred said:


> Only 364 days until Christmas.


Humph. Giving it a miss next time *grump*


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2017)

Does anyone know where my torch is?


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Humph. Giving it a miss next time *grump*


Wasn't that bad!


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Humph. Giving it a miss next time *grump*


Perhaps you should book yourself into a small, exclusive seaside guesthouse next year


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> Does anyone know where my torch is?


Ran out, with the batteries


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> Does anyone know where my torch is?


Use your bike light to find it.


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Use your bike light to find it.



My bikes do not have lights.


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> My bikes do not have lights.




Plan B then, go to the pub until it's fixed.


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2017)

I am going to have a candle lit bath with my far better half, blast this power cut.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> I am going to have a candle lit bath with my far better half, blast this power cut.


Cold water?


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> I am going to have a candle lit bath with my far better half, blast this power cut.


Still say the pub is a better idea


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2017)

We now have power, just my luck.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> We now have power, just my luck.


Get the torch found.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Perhaps you should book yourself into a small, exclusive seaside guesthouse next year


.
Highlands and Islands next year and @hopless500 would be very welcome.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Dec 2017)

I too now have the lurgy as well as a crook back. We have Miss FF arriving tomorrow for a few days so I hope her nursing skills are up to spec.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> I am going to have a candle lit bath with my far better half, blast this power cut.



Don't put tea lights round the bath without proper holders. 
They'll burn through the bath .

Seen it a few times ( before retiring )


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I too now have the lurgy as well as a crook back. We have Miss FF arriving tomorrow for a few days so I hope her nursing skills are up to spec.


Oh no, gws. You will be relieved to hear that Nurse TVC is heading in the opposite direction tomorrow.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> Oh no. If Dr Gravel is no good, that just leaves Nurse Reg.


----------



## postman (26 Dec 2017)

Well done Santa,you delivered a superb light rear pannier.But did not put the instructions in.I had to put it together with the help of a photo on the 'tinternet.Mind you it looks brill thank you.


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2017)

Back to work tomorrow and pleased all this Christmas bullsh!t is over for another twelve months.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> I too now have the lurgy as well as a crook back. We have Miss FF arriving tomorrow for a few days so I hope her nursing skills are up to spec.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2017)

tyred said:


> Back to work tomorrow and pleased all this Christmas bullsh!t is over for another twelve months.


There's Easter.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Dec 2017)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't that bad!


Yes it was


----------



## Speicher (26 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Humph. Giving it a miss next time *grump*



I was thinking the same thing. Humph!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2017)

I drove through Thorngumbald today. How does a place get to earn a name like that?


----------



## TVC (26 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I think it was simply the misfortune of being in Yorkshire....


I am travelling there tomorrow, hope I don't get jet lag.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2017)

Had fun in the Boxing Day stampede this morning, though it wasn't as successful as in previous years. Did score four boxes of Thorntons and six of Green & Blacks though.  But the food clearance season is young yet... 

No onesies left in Peacocks though. 

Lovely lunch of prawns, avocado and bread & butter. Plus several clementines. And an even better supper of soup, cold gammon, mustard, roasties, red cabbage plus fruit baked in red wine with custard dolloped over it.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2017)

Sending a collective GWS to all Mundaners with lurgies, injuries etc. 

Hope you all feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2017)

Hope the cats are OK @Illaveago 

When they're off colour, you do worry xxx


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> We buy marrons glacé for a friend of ours who adores them. Are they easy to make?



Temperamental I think sums it up best. Part of the reason they're so expensive as they've got a tendency to break or go rock hard if you don't quite get it right.

But I love them so much that even my manky ones get eaten.


----------



## Katherine (26 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Humph. Giving it a miss next time *grump*


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I drove through Thorngumbald today. How does a place get to earn a name like that?


London Baron who chose the area to settle in. He seemed to like the area.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Dec 2017)

postman said:


> Well done Santa,you delivered a superb light rear pannier.But did not put the instructions in.I had to put it together with the help of a photo on the 'tinternet.Mind you it looks brill thank you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388646




I got a seat post one with no instructions.
Faffed about for a while then decided to ditch the adjustable legs.
The shorter single section fitted the pre drilled holes on the bike frame.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> Humph. Giving it a miss next time *grump*



*hugs*


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Meat or veggie?


Does it matter?


----------



## potsy (27 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I am travelling there tomorrow, hope I don't get jet lag.


Are your jabs up to date?


----------



## potsy (27 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> Does it matter?


Of course!


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Hope the cats are OK @Illaveago
> 
> When they're off colour, you do worry xxx


The cats were fine this morning when I went down to feed them . Thanks.

Schrodie seems to have got his appetite back.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The cats were fine this morning when I went down to feed them . Thanks.
> 
> Schrodie seems to have got his appetite back.


My Molly got me up before 6 as usual for her breakfast, then disappears back under the duvet and leaves me sitting here waiting on the daylight coming in for my early walk. Lol.


----------



## TVC (27 Dec 2017)

User said:


> It’s dark, wet and windy out there. I’ve waved Mr R off to work and I’ve gone back to bed with a coffee and Jack.


There is slushy snow outside this morning. We've had breakfast, now time for a quick shower then we are loading the samosas into the car and heading off to my family until tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2017)

It is dark and blowy outside. It looks at some point in the night that we had some snow which was almost totally washed away. There was some slush left on my wife's car windscreen.


----------



## TVC (27 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> I hasten to add it’s not the same bed........


I was thinking Morcambe and Wise.


----------



## TVC (27 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> I can’t see the piccy but I can imagine what you’ve posted


The internet is broken, but you clearly know the picture.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2017)

Santa seems to have confused one of my presents , a cycle rear light camera with a DVD of Dunkirk. Is there anything that I should be aware of before I review the footage ?


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2017)

We've had a dusting of snow in Coventry.


----------



## summerdays (27 Dec 2017)

There was more snow at 2AM than there is now.....

However I got up to peek and found the house was really really cold.... and there was a gale blowing through it.... youngest Summerling (likes fresh air in his room), had gone to bed with the sash window completely open

It was shut, I don't care if he was too hot, the rest of us were freezing.


----------



## TVC (27 Dec 2017)

Right, off to Yorkshire, I have no idea what time it will be when I arrive there.


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2017)

Its snowing in Coventry


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2017)

It seems a bit strange! I'm sure I must have put on a bit of weight over the past few days, but I have just put on a watch with a metal bracelet which normally pinches yet it is now hanging loose.


----------



## potsy (27 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Which flight are you on TVC?


He'll be driving the Noddy car


----------



## potsy (27 Dec 2017)

No snow here, just the usual greyness.

Only 5 more days to get all this chocolate eaten, I may have to work overtime to get through it


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I was thinking Morcambe and Wise.



the post wot he wrote....


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Dec 2017)

More rain here on the be a. I think it's set for the day.

The lurgy has hit me square on today. A charming cough and aching all over. These things tend to end up in a nasty chest infection for me.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> More rain here on the be a. I think it's set for the day.
> 
> The lurgy has hit me square on today. A charming cough and aching all over. These things tend to end up in a nasty chest infection for me.



Take it easy, watch a few Christmas films and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2017)

It was peeing it down. It now appears to be trying to snow.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> More rain here on the be a. I think it's set for the day.
> 
> The lurgy has hit me square on today. A charming cough and aching all over. These things tend to end up in a nasty chest infection for me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2017)

About 3" of snow here and still coming down heavy.


----------



## mybike (27 Dec 2017)

Lullabelle said:


> I had to switch the washer on this morning, we are almost out of tea towels



Obviously the washing up water isn't hot enough, then you'd not need tea towels.


----------



## mybike (27 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It is dark and blowy outside. It looks at some point in the night that we had some snow which was almost totally washed away. There was some slush left on my wife's car windscreen.



Snowed here this morning, it didn't settle on the ground.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2017)

mybike said:


> Obviously the washing up water isn't hot enough, then you'd not need tea towels.


Quick rinse in a bowl of cold water works wonders.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2017)

-8F or -22C here this morning, so cold the snow hardly sticks to your boots.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Dec 2017)

I don't have a car any more but still get to scrape the ice and snow of Mrs D's motor .

Nice of her to share this simple pleasure with me.


----------



## Threevok (27 Dec 2017)

Sitting here, giggling at the endless queue of cars, all trying to get into the recycling centre opposite our factory.

It started at 9am this morning and shows no signs of slowing down


----------



## postman (27 Dec 2017)

Bikes fettled.The mtb now has a pannier rack,a bag and replacement brake blocks.The best bike has now got a bar computer c/o Wilkos.Shame it had a mounting strap that was not long enough.But through the screw hole went a cable tie,all is secured well.It works also,not a bad piece of kit if i say so myself.Thanks to my two kids for that joint pressie.
Now i must leave,it's time for a pile of ironing,our lad bless him has bought all his washing home. AND GUESS WHO IS GOING TO IRON IT .


----------



## potsy (27 Dec 2017)

Somebody was pleased to see me


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2017)

Ghastly morning here. Snow sheeting down but not quite managing to settle. Howling gale, ankle deep standing water. The cats took one look and went back to their respective igloo beds.

Muggins though had to go out in the weather. Had to do some CP volunteering early this morning, and while I was in town dropped into Waitrose (which was shut yesterday) to see if there was anything interesting to be had. Not really, was the answer. Most things only had 20% off, but did snag, at 50% off, one of those wee hidden clementine puddings and four lemony mince pies. Worth trying them at least.

Got a few kitchen-y things to do this afternoon. Need to make a fresh pot of soup - tomato & bacon methinks, given I've all that lovely stock from the gammon. I threw the turkey carcass into that pot of stock as well, so it should be uber tasty. Mustn't forget to skim the fat off the top first though. Also need to make a parsley sauce for tonight's supper and lastly, need to freeze the lamb neck I bought yesterday.

After that, I plan on doing as little as possible.

It has stopped precipitating here, but it still looks rather grim outside.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> The cats were fine this morning when I went down to feed them . Thanks.
> 
> Schrodie seems to have got his appetite back.



Yay! Good to hear.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2017)

Oh... I had to pick up all the (soggy) recycling before I went out, as the overnight gales had blown my wheelie bin over.


----------



## petek (27 Dec 2017)

Van almost full of Amazon boxes, wrapping paper and general post-Christmas packaging debris ready for a tip run first thing. Amazon do like to put yards of brown paper inside their cartons. We must have a mile or more.


----------



## TVC (27 Dec 2017)

The hoards have left the family party. We are left with a birthday party invite, the announcement of an engagement, and our first meeting with a brand new human. 

My family is brilliant. Time to chill with my brothers.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2017)

Hordes, you mean... 

Hoarding is what happens in my fridge at this time of year.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2017)

Tesco's "Finest" mince pies.

I should have bought more than one box.


----------



## petek (27 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Tesco's "Finest" mince pies.
> 
> I should have bought more than one box.


 Good call, we're on Tesco Finest Mince Meat from the jar in a home made pie. Had some at lunch with double cream. Very nice too.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2017)

petek said:


> Good call, we're on Tesco Finest Mince Meat from the jar in a home made pie. Had some at lunch with double cream. Very nice too.





I don't make my own mince pies anymore. Just don't eat enough of them as there're so many other sweet things in the house at this time of year. But these ones are lush - I can see why they won a blind taste test on "Eat Well For Less".


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2017)

The sun has set and melted snow is turning to ice


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> Oh no!! Next you’ll be losing your appetite for gin


Yep it's gone


----------



## TVC (27 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Hordes, you mean...
> 
> Hoarding is what happens in my fridge at this time of year.


I know what I meant, you haven't met my family


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I know what I meant, you haven't met my family



Ah.

One of those.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2017)

Apparently the crash on the A14 that delayed my journey home was due to the snow. After all the radio reports of hazardous driving conditions, I can report only having seen hazardous _drivers_ and a touch of snow on the roadsides.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Apparently the crash on the A14 that delayed my journey home was due to the snow. After all the radio reports of hazardous driving conditions, I can report only having seen hazardous _drivers_ and a touch of snow on the roadsides.



Jack knifed lorry blocking all the lanes


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Good news - my camera was left at the chapel, so it’s a dash up to Derbyshire tomorrow before heading down to Salisbury.



Gives faith in Human nature


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Anyone fancy some Prokofiev?


 I picked up a 2cd set of Ravel this morning at the Goodwill.


----------



## gbb (27 Dec 2017)

Shoulda dragged my sorry carcass away to do something else while my wife watched Emmerdale ...now there's a mundane programme.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Jack knifed lorry blocking all the lanes


I saw on TV that it was a Hermes truck but there had been accidents well before (I woke to hear of a trucker stranded from 2:30am) and after that.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2017)

Ideas of dessert have been abandoned by the wayside... 

Gammon poached in home made parsley sauce, roasties (shame to waste good dripping ) and peas & carrots. 

*burp*


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Dec 2017)

@Hill Wimp is unwell


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Hill Wimp is unwell


Poor @Hill Wimp. I presume that it's all your fault!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Hill Wimp is unwell


Hope she's not feeling Christmas weak....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> Poor @Hill Wimp. I presume that it's all your fault!


Of course!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Dec 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hope she's not feeling Christmas weak....


I’m sure she’ll feel better just in time to go back to work :-(


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Hill Wimp is unwell


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2017)

Hope @Hill Wimp feels more chipper soon.

Just put the large pot of stock (from the gammon *and* the turkey carcass) in the car for overnight.

Now sitting down to a clementine and a


----------



## hopless500 (27 Dec 2017)

I'm having problems with my jigsaw


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2017)

GWS @Hill Wimp !


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm having problems with my jigsaw
> View attachment 388747


You've the border finished!


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm having problems with my jigsaw
> View attachment 388747


At the rate the cat is going, that puzzle is going to be solved within the week.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm having problems with my jigsaw
> View attachment 388747



Start with the edges....or a pointy stick.


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm having problems with my jigsaw
> View attachment 388747





A typical cat problem, that one...


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Dec 2017)

evening. Took my son to dentist today. "Good Christmas? Many people round"? I enquired jovially. " Not many" he replied.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Dec 2017)

classic33 said:


> You've the border finished!


Always done first


----------



## hopless500 (28 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> At the rate the cat is going, that puzzle is going to be solved within the week.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Dec 2017)

Just out of interest I noticed that I received five likes on 28 May 2013.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Hill Wimp is unwell


 GWS @Hill Wimp


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm having problems with my jigsaw
> View attachment 388747


----------



## summerdays (28 Dec 2017)

petek said:


> Van almost full of Amazon boxes, wrapping paper and general post-Christmas packaging debris ready for a tip run first thing. Amazon do like to put yards of brown paper inside their cartons. We must have a mile or more.


That brown paper becomes my food bin liner And I'd rather they used that than the poly bags or polystyrene.


----------



## summerdays (28 Dec 2017)

hopless500 said:


> I'm having problems with my jigsaw
> View attachment 388747


By the looks you need to move that big brown/white piece, I think it needs to be positioned nearer the edge, it looks more pink blue in the middle of the puzzle


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2017)

There is a lovely deep blue sky outside at the moment. The sun hasn't risen yet and the cars are covered in a white sparkly frost.


----------



## summerdays (28 Dec 2017)

User said:


> What are the roads like? I’m heading down to Salisbury later.


You seem to be assuming he has stepped out the door.... I'm where any sensible person is at this time of day.... tucked up in bed 

Edit... I've just had a visitor... noisy sqwarky chick wanted some company so was brought up to see me....


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> You seem to be assuming he has stepped out the door.... I'm where any sensible person is at this time of day.... tucked up in bed


Correct! I'm still sat in bed. It was a long range weather forecast from my bedroom window. 

What we seem to have had down here is a bit of flooding as the river has burst it's banks in several places. Bradford on Avon was on the local news last night as they have flood barriers in place.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2017)

User said:


> What are the roads like? I’m heading down to Salisbury later.



Will you be going via Devizes or Westbury? I'm thinking that the plains may be a bit more of a question being higher and more exposed.

As far as I can tell we have had mainly rain in this area which has caused the flooding.


----------



## summerdays (28 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Will you be going via Devizes or Westbury? I'm thinking that the plains may be a bit more of a question being higher and more exposed.
> 
> As far as I can tell we have had mainly rain in this area which has caused the flooding.


Even our local stream seemed very high last night when I was out for a walk, and I've heard of a local road being closed due to flooding though I think it reopened yesterday.


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2017)

Another sensible person tucked up in bed with a mug of tea, headphones on listening to radio Paradise to block out the adjacent snoring


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2017)

Latest weather update. I've just looked out of the window and there is ice on the puddles outside, but it isn't thick and seems to be thawing a bit.
I looked at the surrounding hills with my binoculars and they seem to have a bit of frost on them but not snow.
The Sun is having a lie in and hasn't risen yet.


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2017)

GWS @Hill Wimp


----------



## mybike (28 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Latest weather update. I've just looked out of the window and there is ice on the puddles outside, but it isn't thick and seems to be thawing a bit.
> I looked at the surrounding hills with my binoculars and they seem to have a bit of frost on them but not snow.
> The Sun is having a lie in and hasn't risen yet.



29.1F here, I've not looked out the window.


----------



## summerdays (28 Dec 2017)

I've looked outside... clear and the remains of frozen slush in the grass...


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2017)

The Night Nurse helped me sleep but it's left me with that hangover feeling. My throat is on fire, my ears ache, my nose is itchy and my cough gives a warthog a run for its money.

Day Nurse do your stuff


----------



## potsy (28 Dec 2017)

User said:


> It’s a wee bit icy out there...


Certainly is..

Just seem a robin ice skating on the bird bath


----------



## potsy (28 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> The Night Nurse helped me sleep but it's left me with that hangover feeling. My throat is on fire, my ears ache, my nose is itchy and my cough gives a warthog a run for its money.
> 
> Day Nurse do your stuff


Blimey don't you females make such a fuss about a little cold


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Dec 2017)

2F here, with light snow.


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Dec 2017)

Fab Foodie said:


> Found some strong medication this afternoon....
> 
> View attachment 388249
> 
> ...


Me too...I have some Cloudwater Islay Barrel aged Imperial Stout which is 11.5% -cheers! Advocat...now there's a blast from the past-eee I remember t' 1970s well


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jujeoi-9NIA


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2017)

We were partying too much last night, so today we are staying indoors under a blanket.


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> We were partying too much last night, so today we are staying indoors under a blanket.
> 
> View attachment 388782


Tight as an owl?


----------



## GM (28 Dec 2017)

User said:


> It’s a wee bit icy out there...




It certainly is, just been out for a little ride, managed to stay upright.


----------



## Threevok (28 Dec 2017)

Took the Singlespeed this morning, which still has the ice tyres on


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2017)

I am up and drugged.


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2017)

I know that peeps would have been very sympathetic, but I did not want to say anything at time. My mother was taken into Hospital on the morning of Christmas Day, after a couple of falls earlier that week.

She was discharged yesterday. One of my relatives is there this afternoon, and another relative will be there over the weekend. 

She is ninety-five years old, still determined to be in her own home, and she is very frail.


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I guess that she wants to prioritise quality over quantity there. Good for her.



I expect so. Fortunately she has excellent neighbours, and they are willing and able to help her. One neighbour went into the house while she was away, to check on the heating etc, and to turn the heating right up when he knew she was coming home. Another neighbour and their friend were at her house yesterday evening, to help my mother get into bed.

One carer was there for three hours this morning. The major problem with her house is that there is no downstairs toilet and basin. There is one in what would have been a coal shed decades ago, but it is too cold for her to get out there.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2017)

I hope your mum recovers well.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> I know that peeps would have been very sympathetic, but I did not want to say anything at time. My mother was taken into Hospital on the morning of Christmas Day, after a couple of falls earlier that week.
> 
> She was discharged yesterday. One of my relatives is there this afternoon, and another relative will be there over the weekend.
> 
> She is ninety-five years old, still determined to be in her own home, and she is very frail.


I wish her all the best.

You as well.


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2017)

@User14044 - (or anyone else)

She told me that the ambulance staff phoned one of my brothers ask him for permission to take her to hospital, and then when she was ready to be discharged, the nurse phoned him to ask permission. Has the protocol changed, or has she, as I suspect, misunderstood that they were ringing him as he is listed as her next of Kin?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2017)

I hope your mum gets better soon.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Dec 2017)

User said:


> The goldfish tank is even sadder. The only one that did much was floating belly up this morning.


Sorry about that. It's always a pathetically sad sight. We gave up on goldfish after many bereavements. My daughter gave the first one an elaborate funeral. For the last one, she just shouted, "Dad! The goldfish's dead" as she rushed off to school.


----------



## gbb (28 Dec 2017)

I'e become so sick of our no longer non stick frying pans lately I used some of my Xmas money to buy a couple of Tefal Chefs Delight frying pans today on offer at Sainsburys. Awesome to be able to do egg, mushroom and fried tomatoes  quickly, effortlessly....and non stick to perfection.


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> The Prof says that it would be automatic to phone the next of kin to let them know rather than to ask permission - the ambulance staff would automatically take someone to hospital unless it was against her wishes and in that case even the next of kin may not be able to give permission. Similarly with the discharge, the hospital would want to make sure that there was someone at home when she got back. I think it's more of a courtesy thing.



Yes, I thought she had misunderstood what was happening, but it is good to get this clarified, thank you.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Ah.
> 
> One of those.



A fantastic bunch of people, love them all to bits.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Dec 2017)

Yesterday I held a baby


----------



## gbb (28 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> @User14044 - (or anyone else)
> 
> She told me that the ambulance staff phoned one of my brothers ask him for permission to take her to hospital, and then when she was ready to be discharged, the nurse phoned him to ask permission. Has the protocol changed, or has she, as I suspect, misunderstood that they were ringing him as he is listed as her next of Kin?


My 87 yo mum is in hospital right now after having a hip replacement following a fall. Shes still independent but rickets as a child has left her legs weaker than perhaps normal. As she's struggled a bit to get out of bed thephysio team wont release her until some care package he been put in place, even if it' just for a week or so.
It may be if your mum is up and about and as able as she can be, they would release her...but it appears (here at least) they won't if there's questions about the patients physically condition .

Hope all goes well for you both.


----------



## screenman (28 Dec 2017)

The postman has just been at 6.24pm, we are only part way through his round.


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2017)

gbb said:


> My 87 yo mum is in hospital right now after having a hip replacement following a fall. Shes still independent but rickets as a child has left her legs weaker than perhaps normal. As she's struggled a bit to get out of bed thephysio team wont release her until some care package he been put in place, even if it' just for a week or so.
> It may be if your mum is up and about and as able as she can be, they would release her...but it appears (here at least) they won't if there's questions about the patients physically condition .
> 
> Hope all goes well for you both.



I have found out this afternoon that there is a "care package" in place for one week. This is to help her get up in the mornings and get to bed at night. She has not broken or fractured any bones. Over the years her home has been adapted to include a stair lift, and a large shower cubicle big enough for a seat.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2017)

White Magnum being consumed


----------



## midlife (28 Dec 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Sorry about that. It's always a pathetically sad sight. We gave up on goldfish after many bereavements. My daughter gave the first one an elaborate funeral. For the last one, she just shouted, "Dad! The goldfish's dead" as she rushed off to school.



When goldfish died we used to replace them on the QT, being young the kids never noticed even when we replaced a goldfish with one of those google eyed shubunkin jobbies....


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2017)

@Speicher


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Dec 2017)

Snowing in Squamish.


----------



## Ratchet Cat (28 Dec 2017)

I have eaten some of my Christmas cake. There is far too much food around still.
I have ordered a fitness DVD with my gift voucher.
Now is the time to start eating normally again and stop feeling like a beached whale.


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2017)

Lu and I did a refreshing 8 mile walk near Strines Reservoir in the Peak District today. The frozen ground, sub-zero temperatures and horizontal hail were in no way a challenge, honestly.


----------



## tyred (28 Dec 2017)

I've put on 2lb this month


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I was in the Peak District earlier today (I managed to leave my camera up in the chapel) ... but not quite that far north.
> 
> The fun part was driving through Leicestershire. In one valley, one side was snowy - the other side not a flake. On the road you went from ice and snow to absolutely clear in a matter of feet.


Gods own county*


*other counties may also make similarly false claims.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Dec 2017)

tyred said:


> I've put on 2lb this month



You clearly haven't tried hard enough


----------



## slowmotion (28 Dec 2017)

I went to a new place for a haircut. It was nine quid, and I was given a toffee as well. The last time I got one was when I was eight, as a reward for not fidgeting.


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2017)

Couldn't get the pot of stock in the fridge last night, so left it in the car as it was plenty cold enough. Could have bounced the stock across my drive this morning. 

Have removed all the turkey carcass-y bits and it's now safely stowed in the fridge in a tupperware. When the current pot of tomato & chilli soup is eaten, I will make a pot of curried parsnip soup. 

I also seem to have acquired two large Toblerones this evening.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Dec 2017)

When you go to Miller & Carter in Wilmslow they ask you to type your car numberplate on a touch screen tablet just by the front desk. Fascinating.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Dec 2017)

I think one of my dogs reckons I should sleep with him on the sofa every night - and I think he might be right. I love of this twatty dog and we both fit on the sofa...


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Dec 2017)

Marmion said:


> I think one of my dogs reckons I should sleep with him on the sofa every night - and I think he might be right. I love of this twatty dog and we both fit on the sofa...
> View attachment 388906


He's rather cute.


----------



## TVC (28 Dec 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> When you go to Miller & Carter in Wilmslow they ask you to type your car numberplate on a touch screen tablet just by the front desk. Fascinating.


Why?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He's rather cute.


he is - how can I not sleep on the sofa with him?


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> I know that peeps would have been very sympathetic, but I did not want to say anything at time. My mother was taken into Hospital on the morning of Christmas Day, after a couple of falls earlier that week.
> 
> She was discharged yesterday. One of my relatives is there this afternoon, and another relative will be there over the weekend.
> 
> She is ninety-five years old, still determined to be in her own home, and she is very frail.



Oh dear, sorry to hear that and glad she is home.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> I know that peeps would have been very sympathetic, but I did not want to say anything at time. My mother was taken into Hospital on the morning of Christmas Day, after a couple of falls earlier that week.
> 
> She was discharged yesterday. One of my relatives is there this afternoon, and another relative will be there over the weekend.
> 
> She is ninety-five years old, still determined to be in her own home, and she is very frail.


Hope all is well with you and her. Parents; they make us what we are, and frustrate us because of what they made us and what they are!


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Dec 2017)

It is snowing here, and the dogs are gleeful about it. The nice thing about snow falling at 6F is that you can move it with a broom, or a leaf blower.

I stopped at a local place and got one of the best hamburgers ever, by the way.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Dec 2017)

@Speicher , all the best to you and your ma.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> I know that peeps would have been very sympathetic, but I did not want to say anything at time. My mother was taken into Hospital on the morning of Christmas Day, after a couple of falls earlier that week.
> 
> She was discharged yesterday. One of my relatives is there this afternoon, and another relative will be there over the weekend.
> 
> She is ninety-five years old, still determined to be in her own home, and she is very frail.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Couldn't get the pot of stock in the fridge last night, so left it in the car as it was plenty cold enough. Could have bounced the stock across my drive this morning.
> 
> Have removed all the turkey carcass-y bits and it's now safely stowed in the fridge in a tupperware. When the current pot of tomato & chilli soup is eaten, I will make a pot of curried parsnip soup.
> 
> I also seem to have acquired two large Toblerones this evening.


Mark the top of the Tupperware with an indelible marker. All frozen stuff looks the same after a couple of months.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Dec 2017)

Where's @User259?

I miss him.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Mark the top of the Tupperware with an indelible marker. All frozen stuff looks the same after a couple of months.



I said fridge, not freezer. 

Am well in the habit of labelling everything that goes in the freezer. That's because I usually take stuff out of the original packaging and put into freezer bags. That way I can cram more in than I would otherwise be able to.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> I said fridge, not freezer.
> 
> Am well in the habit of labelling everything that goes in the freezer. That's because I usually take stuff out of the original packaging and put into freezer bags. That way I can cram more in than I would otherwise be able to.


Sorry. I'm on my way to The Naughty Step as I type this.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2017)

slowmotion said:


> Sorry. I'm on my way to The Naughty Step as I type this.



Awh. I can give you some Toblerone to take with you.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2017)

Morning. It's bin day. But it hasn't bin bin day yet.


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2017)

Bit of a change overnight. Last 7 days. There may be increasing difficulty in telling the towpath from the canal.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> I know that peeps would have been very sympathetic, but I did not want to say anything at time. My mother was taken into Hospital on the morning of Christmas Day, after a couple of falls earlier that week.
> 
> She was discharged yesterday. One of my relatives is there this afternoon, and another relative will be there over the weekend.
> 
> She is ninety-five years old, still determined to be in her own home, and she is very frail.


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> I know that peeps would have been very sympathetic, but I did not want to say anything at time. My mother was taken into Hospital on the morning of Christmas Day, after a couple of falls earlier that week.
> 
> She was discharged yesterday. One of my relatives is there this afternoon, and another relative will be there over the weekend.
> 
> She is ninety-five years old, still determined to be in her own home, and she is very frail.



I feel for you, my mother is a little younger, fit, but increasingly confused. Some housing rearrangements are on the cards.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2017)

It has now bin bin day!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2017)

What was the name of the game we used to play as children? Where the person who was "On it" stood with their back towards you and you had to creep up towards them without being seen, if they turned round you had to remain motionless. It is just that Schrodie was playing that game with next doors cat as he followed her up the garden path.


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> What was the name of the game we used to play as children? Where the person who was "On it" stood with their back towards you and you had to creep up towards them without being seen, if they turned round you had to remain motionless. It is just that Schrodie was playing that game with next doors cat as he followed her up the garden path.



The children ask: "What's the time? Mr Wolf! "
He turns round and answers with a time and turns back as the children try to take that number of steps towards him. He tries to turn back and if he sees anyone moving, they have to go back to the beginning. If he answers with :" dinner time! ", he can chase them as everyone runs away. Whoever he catches is the next Mr Wolf.

Watching the children at school playing this, I think they like being caught and don't try very hard.


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It's bin day. But it hasn't bin bin day yet.





Illaveago said:


> It has now bin bin day!



It was the week for the recycling today, they came before 7, it was very noisy and clattery, it took longer than usual. Grump.


----------



## postman (29 Dec 2017)

Our street looks lovely.It's snowing .Last three hours or so,really fat flakes.


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2017)

postman said:


> Our street looks lovely.It's snowing .Last three hours or so,really fat flakes.


Looks like I did right getting out of Leeds yesterday, just drizzle here.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Dec 2017)

How’s it going @Speicher ?
Any updates?


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2017)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.

My brother will be visiting her this weekend.


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> Someone the prof hangs about with these days


I see he's so knackered he walks with a stick these days


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2017)

@ianrauk we're off to Birmingham to see a Blue Show tomorrow, It would never occur to me to give it a go if it wasn't for your avatar.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> @ianrauk we're off to Birmingham to see a Blue Show tomorrow, It would never occur to me to give it a go if it wasn't for your avatar.




Enjoy


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Back in the 70s that meant something different


I think it still is the 70's in Brum


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2017)

@Speicher . My sympathies. I've just spent a few days with my mother and this caring business is exhausting work. 

In other news, someone with landfill for brains has filled up my bin while I was away. I'm pretty certain I know which cretin did it but I'm not going through their waste to get proof....


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> @Speicher . My sympathies. I've just spent a few days with my mother and this caring business is exhausting work.
> 
> In other news, someone with landfill for brains has filled up my bin while I was away. I'm pretty certain I know which cretin did it but I'm not going through their waste to get proof....


Dump it all in their garden after dark?


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> It's snowing here
> 
> View attachment 388988


That's not Manchester...


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> @Speicher . My sympathies. I've just spent a few days with my mother and this caring business is exhausting work.



She has been very frail and needing lots of help for fifteen years now. Sadly she does not recognise that there is only so much I can do. She has demanded that I do more and more. She has also told me that my two Brother's are unable to help, and gave me a list of reasons why. I found out some time ago, that she had not even asked them to help. She asks me for advice, and then does something completely different, then argues with me and tells me I do not know what I am talking about.

Over the past fifteen years I have gone well over the "call of duty" and well beyond that, to the detriment of my own mental and physical health. Now I now where my boundaries are. I held Power of Attorney for her, but passed that responsibility to the Brother who is about two years older than me.

The Brother who is visiting her this weekend has health problems of his own. I cannot remember the last time he saw her, probably three years ago.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> She has been very frail and needing lots of help for fifteen years now. Sadly she does not recognise that there is only so much I can do. She has demanded that I do more and more. She has also told me that my two Brother's are unable to help, and gave me a list of reasons why. I found out some time ago, that she had not even asked them to help. She asks me for advice, and then does something completely different, then argues with me and tells me I do not know what I am talking about.
> 
> Over the past fifteen years I have gone well over the "call of duty" and well beyond that, to the detriment of my own mental and physical health. Now I now where my boundaries are. I held Power of Attorney for her, but passed that responsibility to the Brother who is about two years older than me.
> 
> The Brother who is visiting her this weekend has health problems of his own. I cannot remember the last time he saw her, probably three years ago.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> She has been very frail and needing lots of help for fifteen years now. Sadly she does not recognise that there is only so much I can do. She has demanded that I do more and more. She has also told me that my two Brother's are unable to help, and gave me a list of reasons why. I found out some time ago, that she had not even asked them to help. She asks me for advice, and then does something completely different, then argues with me and tells me I do not know what I am talking about.
> 
> Over the past fifteen years I have gone well over the "call of duty" and well beyond that, to the detriment of my own mental and physical health. Now I now where my boundaries are. I held Power of Attorney for her, but passed that responsibility to the Brother who is about two years older than me.
> 
> The Brother who is visiting her this weekend has health problems of his own. I cannot remember the last time he saw her, probably three years ago.


That bit about asking for advice and then doing something completely different is ringing very loud bells for me...even though mine's not as cantankerous as yours, merely advanced level contrary.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2017)

When my father died (in 2001) my mother put excessive pressure on me to help her, and do everything while my two brothers were not involved at all. Furthermore, when she thought I was sad (?) that my father had died, she gave me more things that "had to be done that minute or yesterday" When that strategy, surprise surprise, did not work, she piled even more on my plate.

I know that her generation would usually think "keep busy" but surely not "keep overloading someone until they are mentally and physically exhausted".

While my brother is there this weekend, depending on the weather (he lives in Newcastle upon Tyne), I am staying well clear. He has not spoken to me for about three years, while I have made numerous attempts at building bridges, without success.

I know that peeps on here cannot do anything to help, but knowing that others have been through a similar scenario does help a bit.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That bit about asking for advice and then doing something completely different is ringing very loud bells for me...even though mine's not as cantankerous as yours, merely advanced level contrary.



The Cantankerousness of my Father, was the stuff of the worst possible nightmares.


----------



## GM (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> She has been very frail and needing lots of help for fifteen years now. Sadly she does not recognise that there is only so much I can do. She has demanded that I do more and more. She has also told me that my two Brother's are unable to help, and gave me a list of reasons why. I found out some time ago, that she had not even asked them to help. She asks me for advice, and then does something completely different, then argues with me and tells me I do not know what I am talking about.
> 
> Over the past fifteen years I have gone well over the "call of duty" and well beyond that, to the detriment of my own mental and physical health. Now I now where my boundaries are. I held Power of Attorney for her, but passed that responsibility to the Brother who is about two years older than me.
> 
> The Brother who is visiting her this weekend has health problems of his own. I cannot remember the last time he saw her, probably three years ago.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2017)

@Speicher


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2017)

￼@Speicher


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Dec 2017)

Raining in Van.


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Raining in Van.


Leaky roof?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Raining in Van.


In van or in vain ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2017)

I seem to remember a Victor Meldrew sketch where he took shelter in the back of a leaky van.


----------



## srw (29 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Raining in Van.


Better take co(u)ver.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2017)

My tv has stopped working. It won't switch on properly, just goes into standby mode. Anyone got any ideas wot to do?


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> My tv has stopped working. It won't switch on properly, just goes into standby mode. Anyone got any ideas wot to do?


Is it b&w or colour?


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> My tv has stopped working. It won't switch on properly, just goes into standby mode. Anyone got any ideas wot to do?


Nope, have you taken the plug out for a bit and taken the batteries out of the remote to see if something has got hung up.


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2017)

Has anyone spotted a Creme egg yet?


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Has anyone spotted a Creme egg yet?


Still got a mountain of Christmas chocolate to get through before January


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> Is that OK with your Fitbit?


I haven't told it


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> I read that as TVC has stopped working and ..... just goes into standby mode.


I'm not retired yet.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Is it b&w or colour?


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> My tv has stopped working. It won't switch on properly, just goes into standby mode. Anyone got any ideas wot to do?


Switch off at the mains for 10 mins?


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2017)

Any luck @Speicher?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> She has been very frail and needing lots of help for fifteen years now. Sadly she does not recognise that there is only so much I can do. She has demanded that I do more and more. She has also told me that my two Brother's are unable to help, and gave me a list of reasons why. I found out some time ago, that she had not even asked them to help. She asks me for advice, and then does something completely different, then argues with me and tells me I do not know what I am talking about.
> 
> Over the past fifteen years I have gone well over the "call of duty" and well beyond that, to the detriment of my own mental and physical health. Now I now where my boundaries are. I held Power of Attorney for her, but passed that responsibility to the Brother who is about two years older than me.
> 
> The Brother who is visiting her this weekend has health problems of his own. I cannot remember the last time he saw her, probably three years ago.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> *That bit about asking for advice and then doing something completely different is ringing very loud bells for me*...even though mine's not as cantankerous as yours, merely advanced level contrary.


Me too.  for @Speicher.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Is it b&w or colour?



Colour, you will be surprised to know.  I don't think I will ask you to help me choose a new one. 



TVC said:


> Nope, have you taken the plug out for a bit and taken the batteries out of the remote to see if something has got hung up.





Katherine said:


> Switch off at the mains for 10 mins?



Yes, the usual, "unplug it, wait ten minutes, and plug it in again" did not work.

Then I changed the batteries in the remote control, and the tv sort of made a funny noise and there was a bright flash of light. That was either the tube starting up or switching off. The tv is um..er... about sixteen years old. 

So, I tried again ten minutes later, and whoosh, there it is working again.  In time for the start of "Endeavour".


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Colour, you will be surprised to know.  I don't think I will ask you to help me choose a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> In van or in vain ?


Van. As in Vancouver.


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2017)

Tube?


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Tube?



It is the sort that is very deep at the back.  I won it in a competition, the raffle ticket was 50p and I only bought one ticket. The previous tv was about twenty years old. I do not feel like scrapping a tv that still works.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Dec 2017)

2 of the cats, one of the dogs and me have a snooze


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Van. As in Vancouver.



My uncle lives in Vancouver, North Shore I think. It is where "X Files" was filmed.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2017)

Marmion said:


> 2 of the cats, one of the dogs and me have a snooze
> View attachment 389046



What's the other dog doing then?


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> What's the other dog doing then?



Oh  the "other dog" is a cat, and one of the cats is your arm.


----------



## GM (29 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I'm not retired yet.




You should try it, it's great!


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2017)

GM said:


> You should try it, it's great!


Yes, I retired much earlier than I expected to, but yes, tis wonderful.

I have not got the spare cash for holidays or a new car, but do not care one jot about that.

Make do and mend can be very rewarding.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Oh  the "other dog" is a cat, and one of the cats is your arm.




There was yet another cat on the sofa but it was sleeping on Mrs M; the real other dog sleeps in an old armchair and doesn't sleep on the sofa


----------



## GM (29 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> Have you finally taken the plunge? Good for you




Well I haven't worked for 2 months, so I suppose you could say I've taken the plunge. Great ain't it


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> Absolutely.....I also love the idea that @potsy, @User and @TVC are paying for me to have fun


Not me, I'm strictly cash in hand


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Colour, you will be surprised to know.  I don't think I will ask you to help me choose a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you try turning the starting crank?


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2017)

Anyway we know she's making it up, remote controls didn't exist in those days.

And if they did they would be attached by a cable not battery powered.


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2017)

GM said:


> You should try it, it's great!


You're not helping.

And I suppose in a couple of days all we'll get from Wimpers is "I retire this year....."


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2017)

I have been reading the John Lewis buyer's guide for tvs which is very helpful, just in case this one stops working completely.

Does anyone have a television with a curved screen?


----------



## tyred (29 Dec 2017)

I hate setting up canti brakes


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Last time I had a TV stop working, and took it to the tip, when I asked where to put it the person asked me whether or not it was working. Apparently lots of people scrap working TVs if they want a better one.


We gave our last one to the charity shop.

I do have to get rid of my Mum's old one yet, it's a 28" huge monstrosity, not sure if it'll even fit in my car..


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Dec 2017)

My first wasgij is complete, 2 more to do


----------



## TVC (29 Dec 2017)

User said:


> You can get a cream from your pharmacist for that....


I did help her with it.


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2017)

User said:


> I suppose for a hobbit anything that is 28” is ginormous- but it’s not really a ‘huge monstrosity’ in terms of TVs and normal people...


It's not the length that's the problem it's the girth


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2017)

Alarms turned back on..


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2017)

User said:


> So... when can I pop up to Wilmslow?


I see you've been making friends again


----------



## potsy (29 Dec 2017)

User said:


> Anyone see the score?


Well I know where one vote went


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2017)

I will be making chutney.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> My uncle lives in Vancouver, North Shore I think. It is where "X Files" was filmed.


https://moviemaps.org/movies/dd

All over Van, but then a lot of stuff gets filmed here. Beth is quite put out by filum crews closing roads and disrupting her walkage.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> https://moviemaps.org/movies/dd
> 
> All over Van, but then a lot of stuff gets filmed here. Beth is quite put out by filum crews closing roads and disrupting her walkage.



I did not know such a map existed. I will look up his address and consult that map tomorrow.

The week I was in Vancouver, it rained solidly for five days.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2017)

I’ve eaten half of my Sandwich Spread sarnie


----------



## Hill Wimp (30 Dec 2017)

Marmion said:


> 2 of the cats, one of the dogs and me have a snooze
> View attachment 389046


You big softie.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2017)

I need a


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2017)

So do I, then I moff to bed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Has anyone spotted a Creme egg yet?


Yes


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2017)

I remember a Christmas Eve about 5 years ago - was yellow stickering in Tesco, and as they were clearing away the Christmas stuff, they were putting creme eggs out. 

But I can trump that one. Two years ago, the post office in the next village along had Easter eggs on the shelves in November...


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2017)

I need another


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> I remember a Christmas Eve about 5 years ago - was yellow stickering in Tesco, and as they were clearing away the Christmas stuff, they were putting creme eggs out.
> 
> But I can trump that one. Two years ago, the post office in the next village along had Easter eggs on the shelves in November...


You've not had one of these then?


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2017)

No, not had one of those...

For some insane reason, that reminds me of the Outspan orange Minis...

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/car-news/mini/the-best-and-weirdest-minis-ever-by-design-chief/


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> Absolutely.....I also love the idea that @potsy, @User and @TVC are paying for me to have fun





potsy said:


> Not me, I'm strictly cash in hand



I'm strictly tax free,


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> It is the sort that is very deep at the back.  I won it in a competition, the raffle ticket was 50p and I only bought one ticket. The previous tv was about twenty years old. I do not feel like scrapping a tv that still works.



It should go well with a lot of the programmes on these days.


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> It has now bin bin day!



U2?


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> I'm not retired yet.



Will we be able to tell the difference?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2017)

Ooh! It doesn't look nice out there, all windy blowy and the grey clouds aren't hanging around either.

The bird table is lying down again and has fallen to bits. The replacement bird castle isn't quite ready yet but is getting there.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2017)

User said:


> It’ll be fun driving back to Cambridge today...


Yes! It reminds of this time of year some years ago, driving down the Fosse Way and having to do detours because of flooded roads and fallen branches.

We had been thinking of going oop Norf for New Year's Eve but had decided not to.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2017)

I had a bit of a play with one of my pressies yesterday. I had a go at trying to repair a couple of broken rings. I had to wire the second one as the gap opened up with the heat.
They cleaned up nicely.


----------



## TVC (30 Dec 2017)

Nowhere this quite fits today, so I will park it here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> Nowhere this quite fits today, so I will park it here.



I am writing a letter to the Journal-Star.


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2017)

Platforms? ? My favourite would be Bellinzona, or Brig, I think.


----------



## TVC (30 Dec 2017)

Look, a new toy, I so want one.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2017)

I went out to get Gwen some soft cat food, she's gone off her food and had to lick some sauce stuff off my fingers this morning. On my return journey I noticed that both of our cars had been deluged in bird carp, so I've done a rain dance which has knackered me.
Gwen finally decided to wander in to the kitchen and started meowing once I opened a small tin of her new food. It is encouraging that she has had a few mouth fulls and returned for a second go. She's now having a sleep on my lap.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2017)

We had a fridge/freezer delivered today. The chaps who lugged it in gave me a card with a number to call if we wanted to pass comment on their service. 
One chap wrote a number on the card, 043558044. 
When I searched the number, it showed as a being in Dubai, UAE. 
www.Ras Al Khaimahproperties.net

Turns out that was our Order Number. 
The phone number was printed further down the card! 

Oh, how MrsPete laughed at my stupidity


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> We had a fridge/freezer delivered today. The chaps who lugged it in gave me a card with a number to call if we wanted to pass comment on their service.
> One chap wrote a number on the card, 043558044.
> When I searched the number, it showed as a being in Dubai, UAE.
> www.Ras Al Khaimahproperties.net
> ...


Nowt unexpected in the fridge?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Dec 2017)

public transport in Vancouver is cheap and reliable.


----------



## TVC (30 Dec 2017)

A cracking Thai meal has been demolished, now sat at the ICC waiting for The Blue Man Group


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2017)

Sat by the fire here, footy on the radio, with chicken thighs and pigs in blankets slowly simmering away in some stock. Will have with the last of the roasties and red cabbage in a bit.


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> public transport in Vancouver is cheap and reliable.



Yes, it is. 

However, I tried describing to some people in Vancouver about where I lived, and they had no idea of English Geography. So I said that "if you get on a train in London and travel in a westerly direction for two hours you reach Worcestershire". 

That was before I knew that you can get on a train in Vancouver and travel for two hours (in one direction) and you will still be in Vancouver.  Which means that Worcestershire is a borough of London.


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2017)

@GrumpyGregry - is the Capilano Bridge open at this time of year?


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2017)

Food time. Tomato & chilli soup first.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> @GrumpyGregry - is the Capilano Bridge open at this time of year?


Oh yes. And festooned with fairy lights (and people).


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Oh yes. And festooned with fairy lights (and people).



Sounds like you have been there. I was there one very quiet day in March. I managed to cross the bridge on my own.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (30 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Sounds like you have been there. I was there one very quiet day in March. I managed to cross the bridge on my own.


Earlier in the week. Heaving. tlh did not enjoy the crossing(s).


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Platforms? ? My favourite would be Bellinzona, or Brig, I think.


But Brig is only meter gauge.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> @GrumpyGregry - is the Capilano Bridge open at this time of year?


I would love to see that, but Mrs. GA will have none of that. Acrophobia.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2017)

I have a new toy to play with, a bluetooth speaker, its currently on the shelf behind me belting out Network Gold. It paired with my tablet instantly,  but would it pair with my main lubuntu box? Would it b******s .  It looks like I'm going to have to get technical with it.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> I have a new toy to play with, a bluetooth speaker, its currently on the shelf behind me belting out Network Gold. It paired with my tablet instantly,  but would it pair with my main lubuntu box? Would it b******s .  It looks like I'm going to have to get technical with it.



Hope that doesn't mean wanging it out of the window in a hissy fit?


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> A cracking Thai meal has been demolished, now sat at the ICC waiting for The Blue Man Group


We have been out for a Thai meal also. I ordered a bottle of Chilean Gewurtztraminer but the waiter came back and said that they had run out of the Chilean Gewurtztraminer on the menu and would I mind a different type of Chilean Gewurtztraminer?


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Hope that doesn't mean wanging it out of the window in a hissy fit?



No, it just means lots of time on the internet and lots of playing with settings, its too expensive to wang out of the window, though I might be tempted if I cant figure it out.


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> But Brig is only meter gauge.



The surrounding scenery is mountainous particularly the route to Andermat and on towards um... Chur. It is my favourite, not because of the guage or the design of the station, but because of the possibilities of journeys that I could (and hopefully will do again one day) enjoy from that station. 

Belllinzona is excellently located to get to Locarno (and the Centovalli Line) or down into Italy (via the Monte Rosa (?) or up to Interlaken. Bellinzona is in Switzerland but has a climate similar to Italy, and the cuisine is a mixture of Swiss and Italian.


----------



## TVC (30 Dec 2017)

We are returned from seeing The Blue Man Group. It was a good 50 minute show, unfortunately they padded it out to an hour and a half. They appear to have a group of fans who lapped up every minute - including the huge soggy lump of a man behind us who used his whiney Brum accent to read out loud EVERY word that appeared on the screens whilst also giving a running commentry to his family.
There is no way the show they are doing now could reflect what they must have been doing in the beginning because they simply wouldn't have lasted.
On the upside, we haven't been to that part of Birmingham for at least 15 years and we are really impressed with the redevelopment. I'm looking forward to the warmer weather when we will go back just for a mooch around the place. Also the Green Papaya salad at the Thai restaurant was devine.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Dec 2017)

TVC said:


> We are returned from seeing The Blue Man Group. It was a good 50 minute show, unfortunately they padded it out to an hour and a half. They appear to have a group of fans who lapped up every minute - including the huge soggy lump of a man behind us who used his whiney Brum accent to read out loud EVERY word that appeared on the screens whilst also giving a running commentry to his family.
> There is no way the show they are doing now could reflect what they must have been doing in the beginning because they simply wouldn't have lasted.
> On the upside, we haven't been to that part of Birmingham for at least 15 years and we are really impressed with the redevelopment. I'm looking forward to the warmer weather when we will go back just for a mooch around the place. Also the Green Papaya salad at the Thai restaurant was devine.



The lamb larb was divine, hot but scrummy


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2017)

Watching MOTD with the girls.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Dec 2017)

I went out of the door and stared at the creek.
It's a bit blowy but nothing special. Right now, Dylan's a noodle dick.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> I have a new toy to play with, a bluetooth speaker, its currently on the shelf behind me belting out Network Gold. It paired with my tablet instantly,  but would it pair with my main lubuntu box? Would it b******s .  It looks like I'm going to have to get technical with it.



Its working, but what a faf! But will it work in the morning? Its all a bit agricultural, Once the speaker is turned on and connected I have to go into settings and switch between the soundbar and the bluetooth speaker. I had to get into the sound configuration files to make it work, theres a well known bug which makes it difficult for the bluetooth and the sound to talk to each other.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2017)

I'm watc


dave r said:


> Its working, but what a faf! But will it work in the morning? Its all a bit agricultural, Once the speaker is turned on and connected I have to go into settings and switch between the soundbar and the bluetooth speaker. I had to get into the sound configuration files to make it work, theres a well known bug which makes it difficult for the bluetooth and the sound to talk to each other.


Is that the simplified version?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2017)

Morning. It's dark and wet out.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I'm watc
> 
> Is that the simplified version?



Nothings working in the sound this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2017)

dave r said:


> Nothings working in the sound this morning.


Is it continuing in vision only ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> Hope that doesn't mean wanging it out of the window in a hissy fit?



‘Defenestration’ - one of my favourite words and oh so useful most days.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2017)

My wife is reading a Cycling Cartoonist book at the moment. She must be genning up on the subject as she keeps asking me questions.

"When you cycle out to Biddestone do you stop for a pint ?"

My reply was that I stop for a while to get my breath back, possibly take a photo if the phone isn't flat before freewheeling home again.
I thought about it for a moment, about all the added weight and complications of actually going for a drink. Huge padlock and chain, searching for something equally large or larger to anchor it to. With all that added weight I might not even reach the pub!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2017)

Right, that's the VED or road tax or whatever they call it renewed for another year. Only MOT, servicing and insurance to go now.....


----------



## potsy (31 Dec 2017)

Whilst you lot are enjoying yourselves I am working to pay @User14044's pension 

We get a bonus payment for these days over the Christmas period, as well as 'normal overtime payment.

But you have to work a minimum number of hours per day before the bonus kicks in, or you can work the usual 12 hours

I am doing the minimum


----------



## TVC (31 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> I am doing the minimum


Nothing new there then.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2017)

Rocky, you look unwell in your avatar. You also resemble Angel Hernandez DeSoto.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2017)

It is nice that @potsy is providing for you., and the birds.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Dec 2017)

Who knew that's it's less painful to cough if you lie on your side?

I do now.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Dec 2017)

Who knew that's it's less painful to cough if you lie on your side?

I do now.


----------



## potsy (31 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is nice that @potsy is providing for you., and the birds.


Don't forget the squirrels, I am even providing them with nuts now!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2017)

No wonder you are still working!

Hedgehogs?


----------



## potsy (31 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> No wonder you are still working!
> 
> Hedgehogs?


Only the one, I assume he's hibernating like rocky..


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Dec 2017)

User14044 said:


> I hope FF is looking after you


He is, I have to phone him as he can't hear my cries for help.


----------



## Katherine (31 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He is, I have to phone him as he can't hear my cries for help.


Oh, poor you! I hope you staying dosed up.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> Oh, poor you! I hope you staying dosed up.


Sudafed is my current friend however as always nothing cuts through the coughing, the bruised lungs and ribs and pulled muscles. 

FF has gone out with a shopping list of stuff for me 
2017 was a very good year


----------



## StuAff (31 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> He is, I have to phone him as he can't hear my cries for help.


Get a bigger megaphone.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sudafed is my current friend however as always nothing cuts through the coughing, the bruised lungs and ribs and pulled muscles.
> 
> FF has gone out with a shopping list of stuff for me
> 2017 was a very good year


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2017)

I fell asleep and accidentally incinerated the steak and kidney pie I had put in the oven


----------



## hopless500 (31 Dec 2017)

tyred said:


> I fell asleep and accidentally incinerated the steak and kidney pie I had put in the oven


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2017)

tyred said:


> I fell asleep and accidentally incinerated the steak and kidney pie I had put in the oven





hopless500 said:


>


It was that picture of the "well cooked" turkey that did it.


----------



## screenman (31 Dec 2017)

A small father and two son's long established family business has just bounced a cheque on me for £360, so sad but when these things happen. Sad for them not me, they have never done that to me in the 25 years I have been doing business with them, they did say things have been quiet.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2017)

I've had her eating out of my hands. Literally ! 
Gwen has been off her food for the past few days. She has been drinking a lot and mainly sleeping. Today I tried her on some Salmon flavour yogurt, I had to put it on my finger so she could lick it off. Later this afternoon she went into the kitchen and had some more, she then sniffed some other soft food so I scooped some onto my finger so that she could lick that. She had a few nibbles of my finger but she seems to be improving as she helped herself to some more food from the bowl.
I'm not sure if there is a cat bug going around as Schrodie was poorly earlier on in the week.


----------



## MontyVeda (31 Dec 2017)

According to very reliable news sources, the date is going to change at midnight tonight. We're going to have the get used to writing a different date from tomorrow... just like we did today, and yesterday, and the day before that.


----------



## Speicher (31 Dec 2017)

Kizzie arrived here after Bonfire weekend, so I do not know how she will react to the fireworks.


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2017)

MontyVeda said:


> According to very reliable news sources, the date is going to change at midnight tonight. We're going to have the get used to writing a different date from tomorrow... just like we did today, and yesterday, and the day before that.



Just make sure you remember to use the right year when you send me that cheque for £50,000.


----------



## GM (31 Dec 2017)

screenman said:


> A small father and two son's long established family business has just bounced a cheque on me for £360, so sad but when these things happen. Sad for them not me, they have never done that to me in the 25 years I have been doing business with them, they did say things have been quiet.




Send the boys round ..... then again, I suppose it's not fair to pick on small people!


----------



## gbb (31 Dec 2017)

Just had home made chicken and mushroom soup made from (mostly) leftovers. She added a little garlic again....this soup making machine is brilliant. I was very sceptical, I'm not a soup lover but I even found myself looking at the yellow sticker shelf this afternoon for some odd that she might be able to 'soup up.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Kizzie arrived here after Bonfire weekend, so I do not know how she will react to the fireworks.


Keep her in and turn the Stereo/TV up loud.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Keep her in and turn the Stereo/TV up loud.



We do the same with our dogs.


----------



## Speicher (31 Dec 2017)

raleighnut said:


> Keep her in and turn the Stereo/TV up loud.



Yes, will do that, and possibly start singing.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Dec 2017)

Speicher said:


> Yes, will do that, and possibly start singing.



If I do that, the dogs start howling...


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2017)

gbb said:


> Just had home made chicken and mushroom soup made from (mostly) leftovers. She added a little garlic again....this soup making machine is brilliant. I was very sceptical, I'm not a soup lover but I even found myself looking at the yellow sticker shelf this afternoon for some odd that she might be able to 'soup up.



Any good pickings out your way?

Was mostly party food and salad stuff here, along with a veritable avalanche of sausages.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sudafed is my current friend however as always nothing cuts through the coughing, the bruised lungs and ribs and pulled muscles.
> 
> FF has gone out with a shopping list of stuff for me
> 2017 was a very good year


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2017)

potsy said:


> Don't forget the squirrels, I am even providing them with nuts now!!



I have squirrel-proof feeders. The blighters have now figured out how to open the tops in order to help themselves. I have now cable-tied the feeders shut. It's rather amusing watching them trying to figure that one out.

Could go back to greasing the pole, I suppose...


----------



## Milzy (31 Dec 2017)

I’m off to bed now


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2017)

Reynard said:


> I have now cable-tied the feeders shut. It's rather amusing watching them trying to figure that one out.


I've had them gnaw their way through pretty robust cable ties. Agile and clever, those Nigel Foragers but buy stocks of grease....


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've had them gnaw their way through pretty robust cable ties. Agile and clever, those Nigel Foragers but buy stocks of grease....



I'm using forestry grade ties, but I suspect they'll eventually chew their way through them.

Have a tube of axle grease which works a treat. It's so funny watching them try to climb that pole when I've greased it.


----------



## gbb (31 Dec 2017)

Bog it, just turned over and realised Mr Shouty, AKA Jools Holland is on 

I don't mind him, just wish he'd stop shouting


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2017)

gbb said:


> Bog it, just turned over and realised Mr Shouty, AKA Jools Holland is on
> 
> I don't mind him, just wish he'd stop shouting



I'm sat here listening to Gary Moore's Legacy album and wandering round Cycle Chat.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

Happy New Year, everyone


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2018)

World war 111 seems to have begun outside.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jan 2018)

HNY. 

My cough won't let me sleep so it looks like I'm cuddling up with Netflix again


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> World war 111 seems to have begun outside.


Can't have, it's done that here!


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2018)

1400 fewer cars on the road, sad way to start a new year for many involved.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> 1400 fewer cars on the road, sad way to start a new year for many involved.


DUI toll for this year?


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> DUI toll for this year?



Car park fire in Liverpool.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jan 2018)

There's a moon-lit track outside the door, and then a short drop into the creek. The fireworks have finished. A Very Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> Car park fire in Liverpool.


I didn't think it had took that many out, at least Landrover is doing it's bit for the economy.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

Dunno about WW3, but I have been watching Robot Wars


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

I'm still on Jools Hootenanny thoroughly enjoying Soul to Soul with a dribble more prossecco. HNY everypeeps


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2018)

Currently watching Zulus performing.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Dunno about WW3, but I have been watching Robot Wars


There seems to be a ceasefire on now but when the pub over the road kicks out the 'Hand To Hand' stuff will begin.

They're open til 3:30.


----------



## screenman (1 Jan 2018)

User said:


> But at least none of the horses died.



They certainly did well there, would have been scary for the animals for sure.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> There seems to be a ceasefire on now but when the pub over the road kicks out the 'Hand To Hand' stuff will begin.
> 
> They're open til 3:30.



You going to sit on the fence and sell hot dogs?


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> You going to sit on the fence and sell hot dogs?


----------



## GM (1 Jan 2018)

Happy new year everyone.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

I am in need of  and chocolate...


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> I am in need of  and chocolate...


I can offer prossecco and chocolate


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2018)

I've just run out of Single Malt. 

Might have to start on the Brandy


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2018)

A very Happy New Year to all!

On our way home from young. Mr K where we were treated to some homemade Ollibollen which is traditionally served in Dutch houses at New years eve.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (1 Jan 2018)

Well the dates changed
Nothing else has happened


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I can offer prossecco and chocolate



You do know I'm teetotal? 

Chocolate though... That's another matter... 

P.S. Tesco had loads of bottles of Pawsecco in clearance. Was debating on buying a bottle for the twosome, but kind of chickened out.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> You do know I'm teetotal?
> 
> Chocolate though... That's another matter...
> 
> P.S. Tesco had loads of bottles of Pawsecco in clearance. Was debating on buying a bottle for the twosome, but kind of chickened out.


Yeah I know ... did I tell you you're weird??


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Yeah I know ... did I tell you you're weird??



Never said I wasn't.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2018)

Kizzy was not bothered at all by the fireworks.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2018)

Happy New Year  we have spent our evening chatting, singing and dancing with friends and strangers. Brilliant way to end 1 year and start another


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jan 2018)

Happy New Year CycleChatters! 

May you have a very prosperous, productive and healthy new year!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2018)

Happy New Year to everyone !


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2018)

Happy new year from a rather chilly Scotland too.

Was hoping for my early walk but popped out to check conditions and we have black ice so not risking it.


----------



## Milzy (1 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have squirrel-proof feeders. The blighters have now figured out how to open the tops in order to help themselves. I have now cable-tied the feeders shut. It's rather amusing watching them trying to figure that one out.
> 
> Could go back to greasing the pole, I suppose...


Tree rats that kill off the birds eggs. My sister feeds them and is over run with them. I’d be getting my BSA out. Pop the weasels off.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2018)

Good morning


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Jan 2018)

A good New Year to you all.

Particularly to "Ben", whoever he may be, who woke me up at 3.00am to send good wishes!!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jan 2018)

Happy New Year mundane crew..may your year be far from Mundane..

Nice clear morning in Peterborough


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2018)

It is grey and a bit damp here.

Gwen was doing her Oliver Twist impression. Could she have some more? So I think her appetite is coming back although it is pate that she likes so I'll have to go out and get some more.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

Our neighbour has kindly disturbed the peace and quiet this morning by chopping wood and banging around. As I went to bed at 2.30 I'm not so chuffed with being woken at 10am


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Our neighbour has kindly disturbed the peace and quiet this morning by chopping wood and banging around. As I went to bed at 2.30 I'm not so chuffed with being woken at 10am


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2018)

Afternoon all


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Afternoon all


Good morning, and a happy new year from the States. -18F,-28C here, with 5 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Good morning, and a happy new year from the States. -18F,-28C here, with 5 inches of snow on the ground.



. Sunny here today, mist likely cold but I haven't been out.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2018)

The eldest Grand-Daughter and her partner have cried off from dinner today citing 'flu' as a reason, good job I can do other things with Gammon as I've just put a 5 1/2 lb hunk of it in the oven.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jan 2018)

Our local is closing for a week to expand the beer cellar. Unfortunately we need to finish the beer. 3 barrels down, one to go. £2 a pint :-)


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Our local is closing for a week to expand the beer cellar. Unfortunately we need to finish the beer. 3 barrels down, one to go. *£2 a pint* :-)



Ah, usual northern prices


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> That's public spirited of you to help them, Fabbers


I like to do my bit..,,


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jan 2018)

I just rediscovered how much I dislike re-hanging doors.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

Did two wheelbarrows of logs this morning. They're in the garage waiting to be split.

New neighbour (well, what passes for neighbours in this neck of the woods - he's half a mile down the road) was passing, heard the saw and came to introduce himself. Think he was kind of gobsmacked to see a short female wielding a large chainsaw with aplomb. He offered to help in return for half the logs for his own heating. 

No thanks was my answer - politely, of course. My trees, my logs, my heating. That's why I planted the woodland in the first place.

Told him he was welcome to kindling and deadfall, but it's of such poor quality that after a couple of goes, I think he'll find it's more trouble than what it's worth. 

Now waiting for my waffle batter to prove. Waffles are traditional here chez Casa Reynard for New Year.


----------



## GM (1 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> The eldest Grand-Daughter and her partner have cried off from dinner today citing 'flu' as a reason, good job I can do other things with Gammon as I've just put a 5 1/2 lb hunk of it in the oven.




What time do you want us round?


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2018)

Back to the grind tomorrow  where has the time gone?


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Back to the grind tomorrow  where has the time gone?



I'm looking to ride tomorrow, my first ride since the Thursday before Xmas, but the more I look at the weather forecast the more it looks like it will be rained off.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Between how many?


From the sounds coming from the sofa, not many


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2018)

The sensible part of my brain is in disagreement with the non-sensible side which tells me I really need to buy a '50s fixed wheel Raleigh Lenton which has come up for sale locally.


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2018)

User said:


> I have tomorrow off. Mr R was on call today and is back in clinic tomorrow. I don’t have to switch the laptop on until Wednesday.


I should be back for the last day of the set tomorrow, but have booked it off.

So finished on the 17th December, went in for 2 days and not back until the 7th.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2018)

User said:


> I have tomorrow off. Mr R was on call today and is back in clinic tomorrow. I don’t have to switch the laptop on until Wednesday.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2018)

Christmas has been packed away


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

Waffles with whipped cream have been consumed. 

Now sat watching World's Strongest Man - another traditional New Year staple here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

User said:


> I am surprised. I would have thought you would be watching the darts.



Would if I could as I love darts, but only got freeview here. 

Though if I had Sky & BT, I'd never get anything done.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Jan 2018)

Another night on the sofa...


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

Marmion said:


> Another night on the sofa...
> View attachment 389650


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Christmas has been packed away



I took our decorations down this morning, our lounge has been looking bare since.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

Always till 12th Night here, which is Saturday.

Though I'm stewarding at a cat show on Saturday and will be gone all day, so will probably clear up the decs on Friday instead. Not much here though, just a 2ft tree, two stockings and a string of fairy lights.


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> I took our decorations down this morning, our lounge has been looking bare since.


I saved myself a job by not putting any up


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> I saved myself a job by not putting any up



I think our granddaughter would have been disappointed if I'd not put them up, and it was worth the effort just to see her face the first time she saw them.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

I didn't put any decs up cos I was ill and then it was too late to bother


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I didn't put any decs up cos I was ill and then it was too late to bother


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I didn't put any decs up cos I was ill and then it was too late to bother


Why not put them up now for a week?


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> Why not put them up now for a week?


Cos it's too flippin' late to make the effort


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Cos it's too flippin' late to make the effort



It's only 10.30.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jan 2018)

Took our decorations down today. Too many of them are Disney for my taste, but I get shouted down by wife and kids.  Doesn’t matter now for nearly 11 months and 1 week until they go up again.


----------



## potsy (1 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Cos it's too flippin' late to make the effort


Put them up early for this coming Christmas then


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Observe Orthodox Christmas this Sunday?


Erm... nope.


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I didn't put any decs up cos I was ill and then it was too late to bother



Oh, that's a shame. 



potsy said:


> Why not put them up now for a week?



A great idea. There's still 5 days left to enjoy them.

I'm taking ours down on Saturday.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> Oh, that's a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too much hassle for only a few days


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2018)

Cat show dilemma...

Show one: two of the girls' favouritest judges, but have found out who else is going and realise it's a lost cause. Will probably come home empty-handed if I enter, which, including fuel plus a supplement for a double pen, will set me back the thick end of £100.

Show two: won't have the above "professional" exhibitors nor their respective cats, but the judges are truly ghastly. One in particular, I can't trust as far as I can throw.

I really want to give the girls a run out, but the way I see it, my money is staying in my pocket.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2018)

Morning. It is dark outside today, totally opposite to last night.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jan 2018)

Ahh well back to normal then..new years scoff to move ,i feel sluggish .
Lovely bright moon last night


----------



## hopless500 (2 Jan 2018)

Urgh. Work.


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2018)

@User14044, help me, I am turning into a middle class ponce like TVC...

I had a green tea with lemon last night and I quite liked it


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2018)

Now that Gwen seems to have got her appetite back it has thrown up a bit of a dilemma. The cats used to be happy with their old food, but I suspect the cat's have noticed that the food has been improved by the substitution of pieces of meat with pieces of old boots, as they will eat the jelly and leave the rest. The new food is not as cheap but at least it gets eaten, so now I'm going to do some research in to prices.
You think you have found a food that they are happy with only for some sneaky person to come along and improve it.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2018)

Last year 1 of my colleagues won the wasgij in the company raffle, he gave it to me this morning. Apparently he was going to give it to me on the day he won it but TVC asked him not to and explained that he had already bought me 3 for Christmas. That has put a big smile on my tired face this morning


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> @User14044, help me, I am turning into a middle class ponce like TVC...
> 
> I had a green tea with lemon last night and I quite liked it


I've been drinking Chinese (Green) tea for years, excellent stuff. One of the nicest I've found is in Aldi (59p for 40 teabags) although it isn't quite as good as the Tea they sell in a certain Chinese 'Cash and Carry' (also open to the public) that @TVC and I know about it isn't far behind (Both are better than the Twinings muck though.  and a bunch cheaper)


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I've been drinking Chinese (Green) tea for years, excellent stuff. One of the nicest I've found is in Aldi (59p for 40 teabags) although it isn't quite as good as the Tea they sell in a certain Chinese 'Cash and Carry' (also open to the public) that @TVC and I know about it isn't far behind (Both are better than the Twinings muck though.  and a bunch cheaper)


Mine are Tetley, they are currently half price so thought I'd give them a whirl.


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2018)

my ride today has been downgraded to a turbo session.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jan 2018)

I have a chest infection and i have new drugs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2018)

It turns out that the person I've been trying to contact since Boxing Day had dropped her phone into the loo and then decided to spray it all over- in and out, I gather- with anti-bacterial spray. Anti-bacterial spray is pretty effective as an anti-contact spray.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> Mine are Tetley, they are currently half price so thought I'd give them a whirl.


I found the Tetley to be a touch 'bitter' if I left the teabag in too long but OK. Did you get the 'Green Tea with Lemon' or just the normal Green Tea then add a slice of Lemon.


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have a chest infection and i have new drugs.


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I found the Tetley to be a touch 'bitter' if I left the teabag in too long but OK. Did you get the 'Green Tea with Lemon' or just the normal Green Tea then add a slice of Lemon.


The one with lemon, I'm not going as far as slicing my own lemons!


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2018)

@potsy - here is a bird picture that I felt you would like.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2018)

For crafty peeps on here I was directed from Pinterest to here http://www.downeastthunderfarm.com/tag/felt-bird-ornaments.


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> @potsy - here is a bird picture that I felt you would like.
> 
> View attachment 389703


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Took our decorations down today. Too many of them are Disney for my taste, but I get shouted down by wife and kids.  Doesn’t matter now for nearly 11 months and 1 week until they go up again.


First time I've heard Disney and Taste used in the same sentence. Chapeau!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I've been drinking Chinese (Green) tea for years, excellent stuff. One of the nicest I've found is in Aldi (59p for 40 teabags) although it isn't quite as good as the Tea they sell in a certain Chinese 'Cash and Carry' (also open to the public) that @TVC and I know about it isn't far behind (Both are better than the Twinings muck though.  and a bunch cheaper)


Love that stuff as well, someone brings it back from the east when traveling. I also work quite near a Chinese cash and carry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2018)

Warming up. -12F here today. Deep frost line may mean good gardening this year. Although I may not be able to get started until mid-May.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> The one with lemon, I'm not going as far as slicing my own lemons!


I drink mine 'straight' (no Lemon or Sugar) it just tastes like Tea.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2018)

Good antioxidants there.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Good antioxidants there.


For me it's the taste, the supposed 'health benefits' are incidental. I haven't taken Milk in Tea/Coffee for 35+yrs as 'dairy' makes my Sinuses worse and I like Cheese so restrict my intake of dairy to that. Now normal Black (Indian) tea is far too 'harsh' to drink on it's own and needs Lemon (either a slice or a few drops of juice) and 1/2 a teaspoon of Sugar to make it palatable (to me) so discovering the Chinese style stuff about 15yrs back was a revelation (They both come from the same plant, it's only the processing that is different) meaning I could reduce my Coffee intake as too much used to make me feel very 'twitchy'


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2018)

Car insurance and breakdown assistance done. (They may have a daft name but quotemehappy.com are the first insurance company I've come across who don't bump prices up at the first chance.) Just the service and MOT to go now.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Just promise me you won’t eat your kebab off a plank of wood.


Or a paving slab/floor tile.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> For crafty peeps on here I was directed from Pinterest to here http://www.downeastthunderfarm.com/tag/felt-bird-ornaments.


Likey


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Unless a current part of the street.


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Unless a current part of the street.


I don't do that any more 

Anyway as part of my new healthy self I braved the Manc weather, and have just been for a 2.5 mile walk in the rain.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


>


I've seen a few people over the years 'rescueing' bits of a Kebab they've dropped.


----------



## petek (2 Jan 2018)

New Year's rezzo...
Forsake abstinence.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Two second rule innit.


Most of the people I've seen doing it took a couple of minutes to kneel down (in the right place) to be able to reach it.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2018)

TVC said:


> @ianrauk we're off to Birmingham to see a Blue Show tomorrow, It would never occur to me to give it a go if it wasn't for your avatar.




How did it go?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2018)

Maz has gone off out to see Black Country Communion at Wolverhampton Civic Hall, front row seats and VIP backstage pass courtesy of her Nephew,


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2018)

I saw a fox this morning, running down the road and into a field in broad daylight. Must be too cold to hunt at night.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I saw a fox this morning, running down the road and into a field in broad daylight. Must be too cold to hunt at night.


Wait until it walks into the kitchen and pinches the chicken you've just put on the table, fresh from the oven.


----------



## Threevok (2 Jan 2018)

First day of work for 2018

People STILL queuing to get into the recycling place opposite

Missing my impossible Jigsaw puzzle, half-started - on the dining room table


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Wait until it walks into the kitchen and pinches the chicken you've just put on the table, fresh from the oven.


I'm well past 50, and have seen foxes about 4 times. Once in my backyard.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2018)

I have often seen foxes in my back garden. On one occasion, Tasha was nestled under a shrub and saw the fox before the fox saw Tasha. The fox then needed to pretend it had planned to walk backwards, verrrryyyy ssllloooowwwlllly. 


For clarification, Tasha was a large black and white cat with a Very Hard Stare, sufficient to frighten a Husky dog that is walked past the end of the garden.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jan 2018)

Foxes are a daily occurrence round me. I usually see them on the way to the station but frequently see them outside the front door in the road.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2018)

Saw two muntjac deer hanging out on the edge of my garden en route to my neighbour's this arvo.

I badly miscalculated the amount of space left in my freezer on Sunday and went to grovel for some temporary overflow space.  But with ribeye steaks at £1.50 each and trout fillets at £1.12 for two, what was a girl to do? 

There's some beers in it for him though as a thank you.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> How did it go?



It was a clever 50 minute show stretched out to 90 minutes, some of it felt a bit laboured but in general it was clever.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2018)

I've brought the bird castle indoors as strong winds are forecast for later on. I put it out for the first time this morning and I don't want it smashed on the first day.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm well past 50, and have seen foxes about 4 times. Once in my backyard.


The back was turned to the table (and door) long enough to pick the spuds up.

Fox was last seen heading up the field. Neither dog(First thoughts) were to blame for the chicken disappearing.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2018)

Threevok said:


> First day of work for 2018
> 
> People STILL queuing to get into the recycling place opposite
> 
> Missing my impossible Jigsaw puzzle, half-started - on the dining room table



I have a half finished puzzle on our table


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2018)

User said:


> I guess that foxes are less common in America than here.



View: https://youtu.be/ZzVjIoSJcNM


----------



## GM (2 Jan 2018)

Tonight we've gone cold turkey













and broccoli peas chips and a salad.


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2018)

I've successfully repaired my umbrella with some stiff wire and some insulating tape.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2018)

Curried parsnip soup here, the last of the roast chicken, gravy, mash, green beans and peas. 

And there's a coffee mousse in the fridge with my name on it.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5101486, member: 259"]Aw, 
Kind of a social media-free winter. We both got sponsored not to do something we enjoyed, and we decided not to post anything on the internet for a couple of months. It's been interesting but vastly boring...so normal service from me [/QUOTE]
Hooray!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5101548, member: 259"]Anyway, pub anyone?[/QUOTE]
Just been and conscientiously reported back on the beer thread. No need to worry about a queue at the bar.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2018)

Wind is starting to pick up here something fierce. Can hear it whistling down the chimney. 

Had a cross between a  and a  while reading (ok, I was bored) posts on Tesco's facebook feed. Numpty of the day goes to one woman who was complaining that the £80 of meat she'd bought for her freezer in her online shop was short-dated and that she binned it because it was unsuitable for freezing. 

Another person threw 8 pints of milk down the sink because it was short-dated.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Wind is starting to pick up here something fierce. Can hear it whistling down the chimney.
> 
> Had a cross between a  and a  while reading (ok, I was bored) posts on Tesco's facebook feed. Numpty of the day goes to one woman who was complaining that the £80 of meat she'd bought for her freezer in her online shop was short-dated and that she binned it because it was unsuitable for freezing.
> 
> Another person threw 8 pints of milk down the sink because it was short-dated.


Use By Dates have a lot to answer for.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5101486, member: 259"]Aw, 
Kind of a social media-free winter. We both got sponsored not to do something we enjoyed, and we decided not to post anything on the internet for a couple of months. It's been interesting but vastly boring...so normal service from me [/QUOTE]
Nice to see you back Mort.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2018)

Morning. It's Windsday.

There is a very bright Moon in the West at the moment.


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2018)

Back to school I go...pretending to be awake!


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> Back to school I go...pretending to be *sober*!



FTFY


----------



## mybike (3 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I've been drinking Chinese (Green) tea for years, excellent stuff. One of the nicest I've found is in Aldi (59p for 40 teabags) although it isn't quite as good as the Tea they sell in a certain Chinese 'Cash and Carry' (also open to the public) that @TVC and I know about it isn't far behind (Both are better than the Twinings muck though.  and a bunch cheaper)



You should try gunpowder. I usually have to buy it online tho'.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jan 2018)

mybike said:


> You should try gunpowder. I usually have to buy it online tho'.


I bet GCHQ gets all excited when you type that into google. 

Seriously though the Chinese 'Cash and Carry' stock it, their main customers are 'Takeaways' (along with Chinese people obvs) so they supply all the imported goods used in their cooking. I was taught how to cook Chinese food by a Venezuelan friend of mine who is half Chinese when we shared a house and he's the guy who took me to this place (although at the time they had a different premises on London Rd) and the selection there is amazing (for instance there must be 40-50 different brands/qualities of Soy) and at the time (30yrs ago) it was the only place that sold Water Chestnuts and Bamboo Shoots and I don't know anywhere else that sells dried Shitake Mushrooms.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Wind is starting to pick up here something fierce. Can hear it whistling down the chimney.
> 
> Had a cross between a  and a  while reading (ok, I was bored) posts on Tesco's facebook feed. Numpty of the day goes to one woman who was complaining that the £80 of meat she'd bought for her freezer in her online shop was short-dated and that she binned it because it was unsuitable for freezing.
> 
> Another person threw 8 pints of milk down the sink because it was short-dated.



Any scientist on here will correct me if am I wrong. I thought that even a very small quantity of milk takes the oxygen out of gallons of water, so it should not be poured down the sink. If you take a bit out of the bottle of milk, to allow for expansion, it will freeze, just remember to take it out of the freezer a long time before you need it.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Use By Dates have a lot to answer for.



I have heard of "Eat me" dates, but not "Use by", can you get them in Asda?


----------



## Tin Pot (3 Jan 2018)

First world problems!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-shropshire-42543108


----------



## GM (3 Jan 2018)

I've just entered the prudential ballot!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5101486, member: 259"]Aw, 
Kind of a social media-free winter. We both got sponsored not to do something we enjoyed, and we decided not to post anything on the internet for a couple of months. It's been interesting but vastly boring...so normal service from me [/QUOTE]
Hurrah! Welcome back.... and well done!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jan 2018)

Whittards are suddenly closing their shop in Shrewsbury. Where am I going to get my fix of their hot chocolate now?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2018)

" You're only supposed to blow the b****y doors off! "

Well that's what the wind almost did to my car door just a few minutes ago. It's a bit windy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jan 2018)

User said:


> I guess that foxes are less common in America than here.


Shyer, I believe. I think there is still a bounty. I think rabies does a great many in, as well.


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2018)

User said:


> My bike had blown over when I went outside this morning.


Just back from a walk, and can confirm it is a tad breezy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jan 2018)

It is 16 F. So of course, with the warm weather, it is also snowing.


----------



## Threevok (3 Jan 2018)

Got to work a few minutes early today.

Praying the wind changes direction - so I can get home a few minutes early too


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2018)

Threevok said:


> Got to work a few minutes early today.
> 
> Praying the wind changes direction - so I can get home a few minutes early too


Need to pray harder!!


----------



## petek (3 Jan 2018)

Windy today but it was off the land so the tide was no ways as high up the beach as forecast.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jan 2018)

Back in Blighty.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Use By Dates have a lot to answer for.



Yep, couldn't agree more.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> Any scientist on here will correct me if am I wrong. I thought that even a very small quantity of milk takes the oxygen out of gallons of water, so it should not be poured down the sink. If you take a bit out of the bottle of milk, to allow for expansion, it will freeze, just remember to take it out of the freezer a long time before you need it.



Dunno about the chucking milk down the sink bit... I don't freeze milk, but keep it in the coldest part of the fridge, just under the freezing compartment. Just cracked open the last of the 4 pinters I bagged for 18p on the 22nd and it's perfectly fine. Got another that I also picked up for 18p on NYE.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have heard of "Eat me" dates, but not "Use by", can you get them in Asda?





Love it


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2018)

That's another three trees felled and turned into logs. 

Gonna sit back and have a relaxing evening now. Don't need to cook as I have a dressed crab in the fridge that required consuming.


----------



## postman (3 Jan 2018)

Locked in the front room,and later i am going to bed early.Both of my kids are home from Uni.Yesterday was Dan's 22nd birthday.Last night we went out for a family meal.Tonight and it has just started ,he has friends round for a few bevvies.They are a great bunch.Going to be lots of laughter.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> That's another three trees felled and turned into logs.
> 
> Gonna sit back and have a relaxing evening now. Don't need to cook as *I have a dressed crab in the fridge *that required consuming.


Wearing what & do you keep all your dinner guests in the fridge?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2018)

Gwen has gone all kittenish. They were bopping one another through a box and then Gwen decided to roll around with a soft duck toy.

They just had another go . They faced up to one another again, an exchange of bops and then Schrodie did an impression of Champion the Wonder Horse, sat up and waved his paws in the air at Gwen.

It's been very amusing.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2018)

Why do we buy special cat baskets when they they seem to prefer a tight fitting cardboard box?


----------



## potsy (3 Jan 2018)

Does anyone else listen to the Susan Calman R4 show where she tries new stress relieving hobbies each week? 

This week she became a fellow bird watcher


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2018)

I've just been told off. Why hadn't I washed up her plastic pudding bowl. I said that it was covered in dirt and thought it was for compost.

She replied that it was Christmas Pudding! 


I think I'm turning into Victor Meldrew.


----------



## Milzy (3 Jan 2018)

My cat just sneezed!


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2018)

I hate ironing.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Wearing what & do you keep all your dinner guests in the fridge?



Mayonnaise.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2018)

My Mr Kipling Cherry Bakewell conundrum, yet again!
Do I just scoff it willy nilly, or do I attempt the impossible by eating nearly all of it without disturbing the cherry, thus leaving it for the last bite, or risk having it crumble into my lap?


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> My Mr Kipling Cherry Bakewell conundrum, yet again!
> Do I just scoff it willy nilly, or do I attempt the impossible by eating nearly all of it without disturbing the cherry, thus leaving it for the last bite, or risk having it crumble into my lap?


Get a plate 
Remove the cherry 
Leave the cherry on the side of the plate 
Eat the bakewell 
Discard the cherry


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2018)

Sorry @Katherine The cherry is part of the name... Just can't do your method


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2018)

Dunno how you can eat those @PeteXXX - they're just far too sweet...

Prefer the ISB ones without the fondant icing on top.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Dunno how you can eat those @PeteXXX - they're just far too sweet...
> 
> Prefer the ISB ones without the fondant icing on top.


I had to!! There's a box of them staring at me across the room...

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> Get a plate
> Remove the cherry
> Leave the cherry on the side of the plate
> Eat the bakewell
> Discard the cherry





PeteXXX said:


> Sorry @Katherine The cherry is part of the name... Just can't do your method



Get a plate 
Remove the cherry 
Leave the cherry on the side of the plate 
Eat the bakewell
Eat the cherry


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2018)




----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I had to!! There's a box of them staring at me across the room...
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Ah yes.

One of those.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2018)

I can't really grasp the cherry bakewell conundrum. Perhaps you should squeeze it until you've popped your own cherry. But that's probably not the correct answer.

Meanwhile, after sending my daughter 2 cases of bubbly for Christmas, she's just sent me a round robin email to sponsor her for some kind of dryathlon. I gather it's one of those fundraising things. But I'm left to ponder whether I should pay for her drinking and then pay for her not drinking. That's my conundrum.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


>


Always good to have a 'Plan'B''


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2018)

I'm in the mood for some cheese & biscuits. 

There's loads of cheese in the fridge and I bought a big box of crackers on clearance today.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jan 2018)

I had some 'cave cheddar' from somewhere in southwest just yesterday... Really excellent. The cave must have somehow enhanced the cheese. Top marks.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2018)

I have a piece of something like that in the fridge. 

On my crackers I have some bleu de bresse, cream cheese with horseradish and some leerdammer.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jan 2018)

A word of warning you four who liked the 'cave cheese' story! I recently bought some overpriced Alex James ( the Blur bassist) goats cheese from Alderley Edge and it was anything but top drawer. I am assuming there are no caves on his farm?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jan 2018)

As of Monday, I may now ride a bike with a tail light instead of a reflector,and I may ride on the shoulder of the state highways as well. 
http://peoriapublicradio.org/post/new-trio-laws-aim-protect-illinois-cyclists#stream/0


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jan 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> A word of warning you four who liked the 'cave cheese' story! I recently bought some overpriced Alex James ( the Blur bassist) goats cheese from Alderley Edge and it was anything but top drawer. I am assuming there are no caves on his farm?


Wouldn't it matter what sort of rock the caves were made of? Like limestone versus granite? Although from what I've been able to figure out, goat cheese is goat cheese.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wouldn't it matter what sort of rock the caves were made of? Like limestone versus granite? Although from what I've been able to figure out, goat cheese is goat cheese.


Quite possibly. I would also hazard a guess that temperature, humidity and whether bats roost or not needs to be factored into this abstract equation.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jan 2018)

A wheelie hero on a scooter chased after me and whacked me on the back of the head outside the Hammersmith Apollo this evening. No harm done except a lost visor from my helmet. He roared off poncing about as before. Out of curiosity, I filled in the Met's online crime reporting form. It took twenty minutes, and as I was about to press the submit button, the whole shebang disappeared. At that point I thought "WTF", and went to the fridge for a beer. Crime figures must be down this year.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> A word of warning you four who liked the 'cave cheese' story! I recently bought some overpriced Alex James ( the Blur bassist) goats cheese from Alderley Edge and it was anything but top drawer. I am assuming there are no caves on his farm?



Seeings that a goodly percentage of the cheese that I buy tends to be on yellow sticker (have had a bonanza of late) at least I can be brutally honest about it without having to worry about the price tag. Have had some good ones, have had some clunkers.

Price doesn't always guarantee a good bit of cheese - two of the nicer ones I've had recently have been at the cheaper end of the scale. I can highly recommend Lidl's own brand Gorgonzola (the dolce) and the Co-op's cheddar with caramelized onions.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> A wheelie hero on a scooter chased after me and whacked me on the back of the head outside the Hammersmith Apollo this evening. No harm done except a lost visor from my helmet. He roared off poncing about as before. Out of curiosity, I filled in the Met's online crime reporting form. It took twenty minutes, and as I was about to press the submit button, the whole shebang disappeared. At that point I thought "WTF", and went to the fridge for a beer. Crime figures must be down this year.




Just as well you wore a helmet!


----------



## GM (4 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> That's another three trees felled and turned into logs.



@Reynard is this your back yard?.....


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2018)

Schrodie was inventing games for himself this morning playing with a peanut which he then placed in his box and tried to reach through a hole in the side. You could see him coming up with different ideas of where to place it and how to attack it from different positions.
This was fine until he got bored and started attacking Gwen. I wish the weather would improve, the cats are getting bored.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2018)

The new pate cat food seems to be going down well with the cats. At least they are cleaning their bowls now, whereas with their previous food they only ate the jelly leaving chunks of old boot in the bowl. I was just saying to my wife that although it may be dearer it will be more cost effective in reducing vets bills.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The new pate cat food seems to be going down well with the cats. At least they are cleaning their bowls now, whereas with their previous food they only ate the jelly leaving chunks of old boot in the bowl. I was just saying to my wife that although it may be dearer it will be more cost effective in reducing vets bills.


It's not so good for their teeth though, mind if they're just licking the gravy off normal catfood then that isn't doing their teeth much good either.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Quite possibly. I would also hazard a guess that temperature, humidity and whether bats roost or not needs to be factored into this abstract equation.


No bat pee for my cheese, please.
I mostly buy the Y/S woo-hoo stickered cheese anyway.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2018)

GM said:


> @Reynard is this your back yard?.....
> 
> View attachment 389936



Almost - but not quite.  Scale's a wee bit smaller.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> Reynard did say she planted the trees herself, so she really is turning out to be a bit ancient .





What happened to the convention of not mentioning a woman's age? I'm not *that* old.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2018)

Making gingered yellow plum chutney. 

Will go very nicely with my YS cheese.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2018)

I have been out gardening. It was a calm mild day, so I decided to cut down some of the very dead foliage and look for any branches that had been damaged in the wind. Kizzy decided she needed to supervise me. So far, so good for two hours or so. 

Then as if someone had turned a switch, an almightly strong wind picked up. It is slightly uphill to the end of my garden, and making progress into the wind was a tad tricky. That was the end of gardening for today.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2018)

If I buy a new television, how difficult is it to set it up? 

Oi, @potsy - stop laughing - you will fall off your chair and hurt yourself.


----------



## potsy (4 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> Then as if someone had turned a switch, an almightly strong wind picked up. It is slightly uphill to the end of my garden, and making progress into the wind was a tad tricky. That was the end of gardening for today.


Been the same here, nice calm morning and now turned very windy again.

I need to go for my walk but am delaying it for now.


----------



## potsy (4 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> If I buy a new television, how difficult is it to set it up?


They usually have auto setups nowadays, just plug in whatever you have connected currently.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> They usually have auto setups nowadays, just plug in whatever you have connected currently.



Thank you. The shop I am buying it from will deliver and set it up at a cost of £40 or so. 

I have narrowed my choice down to two, and will go and see what they sound like.  I expect the box would fit in the back of a car. The new tv has got freeview in it, so I only need to plug in the dvd recorder. I am seriously thinking of cancelling my Sky subscription and taking a Eurosport Player subscription instead.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> I had some 'cave cheddar' from somewhere in southwest just yesterday... Really excellent. The cave must have somehow enhanced the cheese. Top marks.


It may have been given that name so that people would associate it with the Cheddar Caves area. There used to be a small cheese company near the caves.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> Thank you. The shop I am buying it from will deliver and set it up at a cost of £40 or so.
> 
> I have narrowed my choice down to two, and will go and see what they sound like.  I expect the box would fit in the back of a car. The new tv has got freeview in it, so I only need to plug in the dvd recorder. I am seriously thinking of cancelling my Sky subscription and taking a Eurosport Player subscription instead.


I should think you would have lots of money for TV, with all the work as spokesman for trip advisor.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I should think you would have lots of money for TV, with all the work as spokesman for trip advisor.


 

 I'm supposed to be incognito when I visit hotels.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2018)

Likewise here. Was a still if rather wet morning, but goodness, has the wind gotten up this afternoon.

My three 20p punnets of yellow plums, accompanied by onion, raisins, chillies, mustard seed and candied ginger have been turned into a very fine chutney.  Shame I only got two jars and a dollop. 

Split a wheelbarrow of logs as well this morning.

Looked up the price of logs from the local coal etc depot. Averages at £150 per cubic metre.  No wonder new neighbour was trying to pull a fast one. I can saw up that much in an hour or so. At the minimum wage, he'd have to give me over 20 hours of labour to pay for that.  Which I doubt he'd be willing to do.


----------



## Randomnerd (4 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Averages at £150 per cubic metre.


You’d get almost twice that from me if you moved to North Yorkshire: if you can split and load a cube of logs in under an hour, you can have a job once you’ve settled in.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> You’d get almost twice that from me if you moved to North Yorkshire: if you can split and load a cube of logs in under an hour, you can have a job once you’ve settled in.



Didn't say split, I said cut. From a tree.  And move the wood to where it's kept.

However, I can certainly heap-fill a large wheelbarrow in 10 to 15 mins while splitting. That's with an axe and block. 

Bearing in mind I'm only 4ft 11 and 8 3/4 stone wet through, I don't do so badly.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jan 2018)

That puts the Logs I get into perspective, I pay £40 for 10 sacks delivered. I reckon 20 of em would be a cubic metre bag so £80 round our way.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2018)

That's pretty good, @raleighnut 

The coal merchant only stocks the kiln-dried ones, which are more expensive.

But the crux of the matter here, is that given there's no mains gas, it's either oil or solid fuel heating. I went for a combination of storage heaters and solid fuel given I don't have a suitable / secure place to put an oil tank. I use smokeless fuel as well, but mostly logs. And it kinda does rack up over the course of a winter.

The house where new neighbour has moved into also only has solid fuel heating. Guess he was looking for a cheap source of fuel instead of ponying up. But after all the work I've put into my little wood, why should I subsidise someone else's heating...


----------



## Randomnerd (4 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> 20 of em would be a cubic metre


A builder’s bag for sand is around 0.7 m3. Most of EU trades firewood in a loose stacked m3 so all know what they’re buying. UK has no standard measure, which frustrates equitable trade. Only in cold winters do I sell wood, and only to select, informed clients who won’t tell me “But xxxx is selling a big bag for much less than you” etc etc


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2018)

And I certainly wouldn't want to put Madam's nose out of joint by not having a fire... (That's coppiced hazel in the log bucket btw.)


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> That's pretty good, @raleighnut
> 
> The coal merchant only stocks the kiln-dried ones, which are more expensive.
> 
> ...


I do also 'supplement' my fuel with pallets, there is a nearby grocery/newsagents that has deliveries sometimes on pallets and they don't have a back yard so they're left outside. Problem is the back of the shop has a flat roof and kids use them as ladders to climb up there which Rob (the owner) doesn't want and so he actively requests I take em away. The only exception is those blue 'Chep' pallets cos those beggars will prosecute if they catch anyone 'misusing' those.

'Weapon of choice' for chopping pallets up is a cheap Bosch jigsaw as the blades are cheap and the 'kerf' is quite thin so I don't create a bunch of 'chips' and the thin stuff gets axed for kindling with the blocks being left whole and I don't 'de-nail' them (the stove does that, I just remove them later)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2018)

I cycled 4 1/2 miles into a nasty gusting headwind and my woolly hat blew off twice, the second time it flew off and landed in SE London's dirtiest puddle. Plus my bike blew over despite the Sheffield stand it was locked to, knocking the mudguard out of alignment so, without the right spanner, I had to rattle and rub my way home. Rather more quickly than the outward journey.

Night in, no dash to the pub, have to stay in and wash my hat....


----------



## colly (4 Jan 2018)

Done my 16/17 tax return today. Mundane top trump.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I cycled 4 1/2 miles into a nasty gusting headwind and my woolly hat blew off twice, the second time it flew off and landed in SE London's dirtiest puddle. Plus my bike blew over despite the Sheffield stand it was locked to, knocking the mudguard out of alignment so, without the right spanner, I had to rattle and rub my way home. Rather more quickly than the outward journey.
> 
> Night in, no dash to the pub, have to stay in and wash my hat....


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I do also 'supplement' my fuel with pallets, there is a nearby grocery/newsagents that has deliveries sometimes on pallets and they don't have a back yard so they're left outside. Problem is the back of the shop has a flat roof and kids use them as ladders to climb up there which Rob (the owner) doesn't want and so he actively requests I take em away. The only exception is those blue 'Chep' pallets cos those beggars will prosecute if they catch anyone 'misusing' those.
> 
> 'Weapon of choice' for chopping pallets up is a cheap Bosch jigsaw as the blades are cheap and the 'kerf' is quite thin so I don't create a bunch of 'chips' and the thin stuff gets axed for kindling with the blocks being left whole and I don't 'de-nail' them (the stove does that, I just remove them later)



'S not to be sniffed at.  Have burnt my share of those over the years as well.

I have one of those Bosch jigsaws as well.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Jan 2018)

colly said:


> Done my 16/17 tax return today. Mundane top trump.



How much are you getting back?

When I do mine I get 100% of my paye back.


----------



## colly (4 Jan 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> How much are you getting back?



I wish.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> 'S not to be sniffed at.  Have burnt my share of those over the years as well.
> 
> I have one of those Bosch jigsaws as well.


Chainsaw is quicker though.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Chainsaw is quicker though.


With pallets you're never quite sure where a nail/staple might be, I'd sooner blunt a jigsaw blade than hit one with a chainsaw  plus the amount of 'chips' a chainsaw produces are astronomical, OK in a rural environment but a real pain if you live (as I do) in a suburban environment. Another downside of my stove is that due to my location I run a 'DEFRA approved exempt appliance' now the modification prevents me from using 'smokeless fuel' in my stove as after the mod kit is fitted it will not burn anything but wood efficiently due to the air intakes and 'coke' nuggets will damage the stove (by melting the Iron grate)


----------



## Randomnerd (4 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> With pallets you're never quite sure


A lot of work for not many calories in terms of wood heat. Buy seasoned logs and keep someone local in work. Pallets can be treated with methyl bromide, which isn’t nice stuff to breathe; tantalised pallets contain arsenic; many newer pallet blocks are chipblock, which is toxic when burned. Don’t pick up CHEP pallets: the company can legally break into your yard to retrieve them.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jan 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> A lot of work for not many calories in terms of wood heat. Buy seasoned logs and keep someone local in work. Pallets can be treated with methyl bromide, which isn’t nice stuff to breathe; tantalised pallets contain arsenic; many newer pallet blocks are chipblock, which is toxic when burned. Don’t pick up CHEP pallets: the company can legally break into your yard to retrieve them.


Great avatar, i like!


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jan 2018)

I went shopping for an annual multi-trip, worldwide travel insurance policy. Being an old git who had heart surgery five years ago, and who is on multiple meds for the duration, I reckoned I would be staring down the wrong end of £700 thanks to those greedy N. American medics.
£140.08 from *Holidaysafe Premier*. I'm grumpily thanking the insurance industry.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> With pallets you're never quite sure where a nail/staple might be, I'd sooner blunt a jigsaw blade than hit one with a chainsaw  plus the amount of 'chips' a chainsaw produces are astronomical, OK in a rural environment but a real pain if you live (as I do) in a suburban environment.



Tell me about chainsaw chips... Unless I'm using the sawhorse under the porch where I *have* to sweep the stuff up after I'm done (sets like concrete if it's left to get wet), I'm lucky that I can just leave them wherever.

They do, however, have this amazing ability to cling limpet like to one's person, track through the house like crazy and sneakily worm their way inside your clothing (read underwear).


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jan 2018)

Check the smallprint for things like " you have to be travelling with an MP called Graham at all times" or if it excludes any destination not connected to the B3532


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> I'm supposed to be incognito when I visit hotels.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> A lot of work for not many calories in terms of wood heat. Buy seasoned logs and keep someone local in work.



I'm currently burning a mix of oak, plum and cherry.

But from my experience, ash and hazel give the best heat. Reminds, I need to coppice a couple of hazel bushes at some point...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> That's pretty good, @raleighnut
> 
> The coal merchant only stocks the kiln-dried ones, which are more expensive.
> 
> ...


Propane?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> 'S not to be sniffed at.  Have burnt my share of those over the years as well.
> 
> I have one of those Bosch jigsaws as well.


As have I.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I went shopping for an annual multi-trip, worldwide travel insurance policy. Being an old git who had heart surgery five years ago, and who is on multiple meds for the duration, I reckoned I would be staring down the wrong end of £700 thanks to those greedy N. American medics.
> £140.08 from *Holidaysafe Premier*. I'm grumpily thanking the insurance industry.


Yes, they are greedy.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Propane?
> View attachment 390062



As with the oil tank, I've got nowhere safe / secure to put the cannisters. Cooker is on the electric.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jan 2018)




----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> As with the oil tank, I've got nowhere safe / secure to put the cannisters. Cooker is on the electric.







This here is how we handle rural gas in them States. That, and not letting grandpaw eat beans.


----------



## Randomnerd (5 Jan 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Great avatar, i like!


Ta. It’s a sketch for a painting of my old barber and his shop: he was a tandem racer in his day; the chap in the chair gave me my first Elsegood frame; the customer waiting is Billy Ward, a regional road champ from fifties. All in same place on one auspicious day....


----------



## Speicher (5 Jan 2018)

@ Gravity Aided - I think you have an imposter in those photos. This is me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jan 2018)

Hell of an explosion from a seasoned log on the fire earlier. Lemon and honey drink all over_ The Times._


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> A lot of work for not many calories in terms of wood heat. Buy seasoned logs and keep someone local in work. Pallets can be treated with methyl bromide, which isn’t nice stuff to breathe; tantalised pallets contain arsenic; many newer pallet blocks are chipblock, which is toxic when burned. Don’t pick up CHEP pallets: the company can legally break into your yard to retrieve them.


You are 'preaching to the converted' there, as a C&G qualified Cabinetmaker (I took 2yrs 'off' work 25yrs ago when I was 30 to attend college 5 days a week to 're-train') there isn't much about toxicity I don't know so I don't burn MDF, Chipboard (or 'blocks') nor anything painted on the stove and most of the pallets I get are made of that 'hairy' crap that is no use for anything else (unless you make doors out of it then dye them red and call it 'Mahogany')

Oh and by the way it is 'Tanalised'


----------



## Randomnerd (5 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Oh and by the way it is 'Tanalised


I prefer my spellchecker error.
You sound knowledgeable: thanks for letting me know.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> I prefer my spellchecker error.
> You sound knowledgeable: thanks for letting me know.


Yeah just after I'd posted that I twigged it was an 'autocorrect' error on your devices part  sorry about that.
I do get a bit defensive about my Stove though.


----------



## hopless500 (5 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 390064
> 
> This here is how we handle rural gas in them States. That, and not letting grandpaw eat beans.


We have a smaller version of those. Hope nothing nasty ever happens with it as it's next to the chicken coop.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2018)

Sorry but 

Contender for #Post of the Year.


hopless500 said:


> We have a smaller version of those. Hope nothing nasty ever happens with it as it's next to the chicken coop.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Tell me about chainsaw chips... Unless I'm using the sawhorse under the porch where I *have* to sweep the stuff up after I'm done (sets like concrete if it's left to get wet), I'm lucky that I can just leave them wherever.
> 
> They do, however, have this amazing ability to cling limpet like to one's person, track through the house like crazy and sneakily worm their way inside your clothing (read underwear).


Having worked in the shopfitting/furniture trade I can tell you that MDF dust is worse when it gets into your bumcrack, take it from me 'it just is'


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jan 2018)

Probably all the binding agents, etc.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> We have a smaller version of those. Hope nothing nasty ever happens with it as it's next to the chicken coop.



The first thing that jumped into my head on reading that was "flame-grilled chicken" 

Sowwy...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Having worked in the shopfitting/furniture trade I can tell you that MDF dust is worse when it gets into your bumcrack, take it from me 'it just is'



That's nothing. It's when sawdust gets into one's "lady bits"...


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Probably all the binding agents, etc.


Nah, its like lightweight sand it just gets everywhere 


Reynard said:


> That's nothing. It's when sawdust gets into one's "lady bits"...



It is as 'enternainging' for guys yah know


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jan 2018)

Cats without gravity!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYxln5jSKbM


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Tell me about chainsaw chips... Unless I'm using the sawhorse under the porch where I *have* to sweep the stuff up after I'm done (sets like concrete if it's left to get wet), I'm lucky that I can just leave them wherever.
> 
> They do, however, have this amazing ability to cling limpet like to one's person, track through the house like crazy and sneakily worm their way inside your clothing (read underwear).


Bag 'em, soak 'em, allow the water to drain away.

You're left with something that's slow burning, until it catches. Then the heat output needs to be felt to be appreciated. Used in a range to keep the fire lit overnight, then bring the oven up to temperature for cooking the turkey.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> We have a smaller version of those. Hope nothing nasty ever happens with it as it's next to the chicken coop.





Reynard said:


> The first thing that jumped into my head on reading that was "flame-grilled chicken"
> 
> Sowwy...


Flash fried chicken here.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jan 2018)

Jet lag. Always a joy.


----------



## Bollo (5 Jan 2018)

Winchester Waitrose out of polenta. 

This is not a drill.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jan 2018)

Bollo said:


> Winchester Waitrose out of polenta.
> 
> This is not a drill.


Polenta is so 1990's, you can even get it in Tesco's.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Jan 2018)

Almond milk porridge. Not an unalloyed success. Flahavan's natch.


----------



## Speicher (5 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Almond milk porridge. Not an unalloyed success. Flahavan's natch.



Did you try the Paw Ridge brand while you were in Vancouver?


----------



## mybike (5 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Whittards are suddenly closing their shop in Shrewsbury. Where am I going to get my fix of their hot chocolate now?



Are they still closing shops? Must be a few years ago they closed the one in Chester.


----------



## GM (5 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> most of the pallets I get are made of that 'hairy' crap that is no use for anything else




I think this is right up your street...


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2018)




----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2018)

It's raining! It was nice and sunny. Not anymore!


----------



## mybike (5 Jan 2018)

We appear to have sunshine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jan 2018)

6f and windy, still same snow. Could warm up next week.


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2018)

I've cleaned the car this morning so I'm expecting rain later


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2018)

Blue sky here..

Just been and topped all the bird feeders up, changed the water in the birdbath, and am now having a brew whilst watching them empty them.

A small portion of chicken & rice for dinner, maybe another walk later.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2018)

! Yad dab a gnivaH


----------



## Katherine (5 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> ! Yad dab a gnivaH


! Raed ho


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> I've cleaned the car this morning so I'm expecting rain later


It's persisting it down in Leicester.


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> It's persisting it down in Leicester.



It keeps trying here but its not come to anything yet, though its gone awfully dark.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2018)

It's gone rather dark here too. Showers expected according to the forecast.

The cats have just gone outside though.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jan 2018)

Here in Wales, there's a very strange orange ball type thingy in the sky, that hurts me eyes if I stare at it too much


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2018)

User said:


> It's steak night tonight...
> 
> Do I accompany it with red wine or gin?



Raid-the-fridge night here. Still got loads of goodies left.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> ! Yad dab a gnivaH



.etalocohc emos sebircserp dranyeR rD .noitarehtoB


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2018)

User said:


> It's steak night tonight...
> 
> Do I accompany it with red wine or gin?





User3094 said:


> Both. Derrr.


In the same glass to save on the washing up.


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2018)

4 days off and I've dragged myself out of the house every day for a walk


I have had issues recently with actually going out, I'm fine once I'm out the door but struggle to find the motivation sometimes.

Small steps.

And I found a new trail through my park, nearly got lost


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Perhaps swill a bit of water round between.


That is acceptable I suppose, bit poncey mind.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Jan 2018)

Nothing but rain here with the odd five-minute bright patch for the last few days.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2018)

It's been nice and sunny here although it is clo


Reynard said:


> .etalocohc emos sebircserp dranyeR rD .noitarehtoB


Thanks, I'm starting to feel a bit better. I've had a few sleeps and some Christmas cake, Gwen had a little bit too.


----------



## petek (5 Jan 2018)

Final dog groomed this afternoon. We have four and the groomer only takes one at once so we've been in there each day between Tuesday and just now. Dogs looking pretty spiffy.


----------



## Speicher (5 Jan 2018)

etalocohc dna?

Did you taht if you jbmlbe up wrdos but lavae the fsrit and lsat ltetres in the rghit plcae, popele can sltil udnertsnad?


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Jan 2018)

Earlier we popped into our local pet store to get some bits for our cat, they were selling beautiful rabbits and guinea pigs


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Perhaps swill a bit of water round between.


What and waste Alcohol.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> etalocohc dna?
> 
> Did you taht if you jbmlbe up wrdos but lavae the fsrit and lsat ltetres in the rghit plcae, popele can sltil udnertsnad?


No we can't


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Earlier we popped into our local pet store to get some bits for our cat, they were selling beautiful rabbits and guinea pigs


Fried or Boiled,


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> A cheeky glass of Sauvignon for me.
> 
> View attachment 390165



Not a drop of alcohol will pass my lips this month.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2018)

That's my stewarding kit bag sorted for tomorrow. White coat laundered and ironed, two ball point pens, mini clipboard, spare paperwork, bottle of antibac gel (the stuff supplied at shows gives me a rash), haribo and jingly feathers on a stick.

Will have to put my best foot forwards as I'll be stewarding for someone I don't know. Not sure exactly who as there are four judges who need a steward, three pedigree and one household pet.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It's been nice and sunny here although it is clo
> 
> Thanks, I'm starting to feel a bit better. I've had a few sleeps and some Christmas cake, Gwen had a little bit too.



Yay, glad you're feeling more chipper.


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> A cheeky glass of Sauvignon for me.
> 
> View attachment 390165


Pepsi Max for me


----------



## colly (5 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Not a drop of alcohol will pass my lips this month.



What ? You mean your going to suck it up through your.....................OH I see .


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Jan 2018)

A lot of people we know have been ill over Christmas, now it is my turn  runny nose, sore throat and feel lousy


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> A lot of people we know have been ill over Christmas, now it is my turn  runny nose, sore throat and feel lousy


Oh noes....


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Fried or Boiled,



I prefer stewed


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> A lot of people we know have been ill over Christmas, now it is my turn  runny nose, sore throat and feel lousy


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Isn’t that what Donald Trump drinks?



I'm in good company then


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Has TVC got out his uniform?


Full NBC suit would be advisable....


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> A lot of people we know have been ill over Christmas, now it is my turn  runny nose, sore throat and feel lousy


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> I hope you feel better soon. Has TVC got out his uniform?



TVC is in full nursie mode


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> I'm in good _bad_ company then



FTFY


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> TVC is in full nursie mode


Don’t fall for the old. ‘Rubbing Vick on your chest’ routine....


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2018)

Ate a 3 course meal tonight for the grand sum of 30p a head... 

Curried parsnip soup (the last of... drat, it was good).
Pigs in blankets, stuffing balls, egg, fried mushrooms, bread & butter.
Coffee mousse (Tesco's finest).


----------



## potsy (5 Jan 2018)

Moved onto the hard stuff now


----------



## midlife (5 Jan 2018)

Watched some vids on t'internet of bubbles freezing in the USA due to the cold snap!


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Don’t fall for the old. ‘Rubbing Vick on your chest’ routine....


----------



## postman (5 Jan 2018)

Our lad is going back to Manchester tomorrow,but without his wallet,he lost it today,somehow after showing his ticket on the bus it seems to have fallen out of his pocket.
Luckily he had no money in it.His birthday money was at home.But his cards which Mrs Postman has helped him cancel,a rail card and other id were inside.
Trouble is lost property is closed till Monday.Told him so many times make sure it's always zipped inside a pocket.Can't tell him anymore times he's 22..


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2018)

midlife said:


> Watched some vids on t'internet of bubbles freezing in the USA due to the cold snap!



I liked the story about the lizards falling out of the tree's because its got too cold for them and they can't hold on anymore.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2018)

I need a


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2018)

Call me old fashioned but i find cuddly pets somewhat mundane?


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Fried or Boiled,


Fried rabbit, broiled or grilled guinea pig. With some lettuce, kale, and shredded carrot for the irony.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Jan 2018)

We went to the Royal Mail museum at Mount Pleasant. There was a five wheeled bike from about 1880 for delivering letters, rather like a penny farthing with four out-rigger wheels. The display sign that it "never gained popularity outside Horsham, West Sussex". A damning critique!

The underground "Mail Rail" ride was fun.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2018)

User said:


> I believe that design is called a hen and chickens.


For clucks sake ... Nite!


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2018)




----------



## slowmotion (6 Jan 2018)

User said:


> I believe that design is called a hen and chickens.


It is. I couldn't remember the wording on the display sign. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2018)

Morning. I've just put the recycling out. The cats are covered in a sparkly frost, especially the windows! The sky is lovely and clear so it is ideal for star gazing , but it would be best to keep one eye on the road if you are cycling.




I left the changed word in, it should have read cars.


----------



## mybike (6 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> Blue sky here..
> 
> Just been and topped all the bird feeders up, changed the water in the birdbath, and am now having a brew whilst watching them empty them.
> 
> A small portion of chicken & rice for dinner, maybe another walk later.



Sorry to hear you're unwell.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2018)

I said to my wife to take a look at a really large bright star with a smaller one to the right of it. "I can't see any stars" was her reply. She must be blind! I thought as the sky was as clear as day when I went out. Admittedly it was a dark day. Sure enough when I looked I couldn't see it either! Some sneaky cloud had sneaked in from somewhere and blotted it out.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> A lot of people we know have been ill over Christmas, now it is my turn  runny nose, sore throat and feel lousy


I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## Katherine (6 Jan 2018)

postman said:


> Our lad is going back to Manchester tomorrow,but without his wallet,he lost it today,somehow after showing his ticket on the bus it seems to have fallen out of his pocket.
> Luckily he had no money in it.His birthday money was at home.But his cards which Mrs Postman has helped him cancel,a rail card and other id were inside.
> Trouble is lost property is closed till Monday.Told him so many times make sure it's always zipped inside a pocket.Can't tell him anymore times he's 22..



Oh dear, that's a hard lesson to learn. Hope he has a good term. 
I'm doing last minute washing for Miss K who is leaving this afternoon too. It will be very quiet next week.


----------



## Katherine (6 Jan 2018)

I went to see The Greatest Showman last night with Miss K and young Mrs K. I wondered if it would be similar to the Barnham musical that I saw with Michael Crawford starring, he did tightrope walking across the stage but it was completely different. We all thought it was brilliant. I enjoyed watching Hugh Jackman  and the girls enjoyed Zak Efron! As well as entertaining it made you think about how people who look different are treated.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you start to feel better soon.



Thank you. Had a bad nights sleep and my nose isn't quite so runny, still feel rough though. Had plans for this weekend but won't do any of it 

I will however top up the bird feeders and water my house plants, that will be about it.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2018)

It's just like winter out there.


----------



## potsy (6 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Mmmmmm.... asparagus and scrambled egg (made with duck eggs) for breakfast.


You run out of bacon?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jan 2018)

I’ve lost 3lb this week! Hurrah!


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jan 2018)

User said:


> I hope that your manservant is behaving himself and attending to your every need - not buggering off for a ride with the pub lot...



The 1st brew was supped whilst still in bed, 2nd whilst having breakfast of croissant then fruit and vanilla yogurt, the 3rd whilst sat on the sofa. The day started slowly


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jan 2018)

Even with a bad cold and feeling exhausted I still went out in the rain to top up the bird feeders.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jan 2018)

User said:


> My proper weigh in is on Monday but it looks like 9-10 lbs off this week.



I weighed myself this morning  never been this heavy before.​


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’ve lost 3lb this week! Hurrah!


Did it go into @Hill Wimp's gin fund?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2018)

User said:


> My proper weigh in is on Monday but it looks like 9-10 lbs off this week.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jan 2018)

User said:


> It’s all the snot and phlegm. Once your cold clears up you’ll drop a couple pounds...



I will go with that


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jan 2018)

The bonnet release cable has just snapped on my car.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2018)

-21C, -6F here, although I read -13F here. I shall use the van for my outdoors work today, checking fluids in busses. It may get to 50F by Wednesday.


----------



## petek (6 Jan 2018)

-40 today. Outside my mate in Alberta's cabin. Quite mild here.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2018)

Well that's Christmas put back in the attic for another year.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2018)

I have experienced minus 20 degrees when I was in Winnipeg. That was plenty cold enough for me. 

All the decorations have been taken down, but not put in the boxes to go into the attic yet.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2018)

Thats interesting, they should have used plates.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-birmingham-42582900


----------



## luckyfox (6 Jan 2018)

I forgot to get the dog food.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2018)

If anyone would like to live opposite me there is house for sale that you might like.


----------



## GM (6 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> If anyone would like to live opposite me there is house for sale that you might like.




Linky please.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> If anyone would like to live opposite me there is house for sale that you might like.



Is it big enough for all of us


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> If anyone would like to live opposite me there is house for sale that you might like.


Is there anything we should know about Mr Benn?


----------



## Nigeyy (6 Jan 2018)

It does make you wonder how Canadians put up with it doesn't it?



Gravity Aided said:


> -21C, -6F here, although I read -13F here. I shall use the van for my outdoors work today, checking fluids in busses. It may get to 50F by Wednesday.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Did it go into @Hill Wimp's gin fund?


I lost 4lb which may have to do with my ill health of late. However I'm going to try to keep it going. 

I haven't had a Gin for 10 days


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2018)

Nigeyy said:


> It does make you wonder how Canadians put up with it doesn't it?


Yes.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I lost 4lb which may have to do with my ill health of late. However I'm going to try to keep it going.
> 
> I haven't had a Gin for 10 days



Who are you and what have you done with Hill Wimp?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> The bonnet release cable has just snapped on my car.


What car is it ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> What car is it ?



Vauxhall Zafira. I rang the local garage and he’s having it in on Monday to fix.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2018)

Our local pizza/kebab/chip place has changed hands again. Finally after 10 years they do a half decent pizza


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2018)

Had a lovely (if knackering) day stewarding at the Exotic Shorthair show near Wisbech.

Stewarded in the pedigree section for a change (I usually do household pets) and handled some lovely Persians and Exotics. Nearly all the female cats we had were torties of one stripe or another, so that was kind of fun. Plus I ended up stewarding during best in show.

The judge I stewarded for has asked me to do so for her again, and the show manager has already booked me for next year. Must've made a decent impression then.

Now settling down to a  and a well-earnt slice of chocolate cheesecake.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Had a lovely (if knackering) day stewarding at the Exotic Shorthair show near Wisbech.
> 
> Stewarded in the pedigree section for a change (I usually do household pets) and handled some lovely Persians and Exotics. Nearly all the female cats we had were torties of one stripe or another, so that was kind of fun. Plus I ended up stewarding during best in show.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Who are you and what have you done with Hill Wimp?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


>



BTW, I love your new avatar 

Is that an electric blanket? Whatever it is, it's certainly attracted the cats.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Our local pizza/kebab/chip place has changed hands again. Finally after 10 years they do a half decent pizza


So which half is decent, the topping or the bottoming?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (6 Jan 2018)

Noooo! Hair cutters have just packed up half way through. What's really bad news is that I'm heading to Hinkley tomorrow.


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> BTW, I love your new avatar
> 
> Is that an electric blanket? Whatever it is, it's certainly attracted the cats.


Just a cheapo poly duvet/blanket thing. This is when Bramble, Jasper and my gorgeous Milo were about 5 months old.


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2018)

Back to work, shock to the system having to de-ice the Trabant this morning


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2018)

Morning. My wife could see the bright planet/ stars this morning. The tiny one is now directly below the large bright one. We are now trying to find out what they are.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2018)

I looked it up in my book of paint spots and I think it is Jupiter with Mars just below it.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2018)

petek said:


> -40 today. Outside my mate in Alberta's cabin. Quite mild here.


At -40 F and C are the same.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2018)

Snow!


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Snow!


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2018)

Porridge time 

Healthy breakfast and a mug of green tea, my life is now so much more like @User's


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2018)

Sat in the Earlswood Craft centre with a coffee and toast.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jan 2018)

I have a box of 16 cold and flu relief capsules


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jan 2018)

Cycling is now the official exercise in Illinois.
http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/publicacts/fulltext.asp?Name=100-0383


----------



## potsy (7 Jan 2018)

User said:


> First time on a bike


Congratulations, maybe in another few years you'll do it again


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> GWS Lu



Thank you


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jan 2018)

User said:


> May I recommend a bottle of Spanish brandy? Excellent for colds and flu.



I am trying to lay off the booze but I am permanently in need to eat, not hungry just want to eat.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jan 2018)

My second wasgij is now complete, a difficult one because it was school kids and teachers in the cafeteria, lots of faces and green uniforms


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jan 2018)

_Chapeau _Mr Brian Harper.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-42565633


----------



## GM (7 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> _Chapeau _Mr Brian Harper.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-42565633




What a brilliant idea. Just taken ours for a walk over Ally Pally, I think he would have contributed to about half an hours worth of light.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jan 2018)

I think the house opposite would be suitable for up to four of my friends at any one time. It is to be noted that snorers require a room of their own. 

There is a garage for bicycles, and an enclosed rear garden for fettling. In town (withing walking distance) is a wool shop, a fabric shop, and a pet shop.
If you like gardening and cats you can help me in my garden.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jan 2018)

Sounds idyllic. Sea crossing of the North Atlantic this time of year does not.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds idyllic. Sea crossing of the North Atlantic this time of year does not.



I would agree with that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jan 2018)

One of the benefits of living in the States, year-round creme eggs.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jan 2018)

And Trip Adviser Adverts.


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. My wife could see the bright planet/ stars this morning. The tiny one is now directly below the large bright one. We are now trying to find out what they are.


There is a Google sky app you can get for smartphones. Wherever you point it, it shows and names all the stars and planets. (even in the daylight or thick cloud! - actually even through walls lol)


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Just back from my 26 mile ride (my 4th this year!!). It’s a bit icy out there.
> 
> I’ve now completed my target for 2018 (110 miles)



I did 48 miles this morning, my second ride of the year, the lanes were a bit interesting, hoar frost and sheet ice, I kept it mainly main road but even they were a bit slippery in places, it's a bit disconcerting when you stand up to climb a rise and spin the back wheel up.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Chapeau, Dave - that's a great effort.



I did a bit more walking than normal.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2018)

User said:


> The tricky bit is managing the dosage



That's simple, when you fall over You've had enough.


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2018)

I hope all the poorly people are feeling lots better.

The healthy eating and increased exercise is putting me to shame. I need to organise my time better.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2018)

Had to go emergency Yellow Stickering in the Co-op as the rye bread I had intended to slice up for lunch had gone mouldy beyond being retrievable. Picked up a sourdough loaf, some yoghurt and a couple of nice sandwiches - they are made by a local cafe. 

Only downside, there was a job lot of smoked salmon (a good dozen packs or so) and I was thinking of snagging a couple. But I got the chance for a looksy while the girl went for a new roll of stickers and they were all dated yesterday. That meant that they were destined for the bin.  Such a shame, throwing perfectly good stuff away - it's cured, smoked *and* vacuum packed, so would keep for a good while longer yet.

I slept for 11 hours solid after yesterday's exertions.


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> I need to organise my time better.


 Or stop finding excuses.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2018)

I think I may have seen the International Spice Station going over a little while ago, it was quite small heading West to East.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 390519
> 
> One of the benefits of living in the States, year-round creme eggs.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> I hope all the poorly people are feeling lots better.
> 
> The healthy eating and increased exercise is putting me to shame. I need to organise my time better.



Healthy eating hasn't done me any good, unless my body is forcing out all the junk in the form of snot


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Jan 2018)

Just been out the back, the grass is white already, looks like it is going to be cold tonight


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Mace station you mean?


Yoi deserve a free-kick for that!


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2018)

Just treated myself to a square of the Co-op's "Irresistible" Peruvian dark chocolate with orange. It's very fine indeed. 

Now going to have a  before bed.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2018)

Cold, but not cold enough to have to de-ice the car.

Day 2


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2018)

Jury service looms. I'd much rather stay in bed. Oh well, at least I'll earn about 80p cycling expenses. Is that enough to buy a Mars bar?


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2018)

I've gone downstairs put the heating on and come back to bed whilst the house warms up


----------



## GM (8 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> I've gone downstairs put the heating on and come back to bed whilst the house warms up




That's just what I've done, but I've brought 2 mugs of tea up with me


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2018)

Morning. No chance of seeing Jupiter and Mars today as it is very cloudy. Yesterday's pictures looked more like a heart trace due to the long lens and slow shutter speed.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2018)

I watched the Stick Drawbridge programme about building the world's longest model railway last night. I'm not sure of what to make of it . I thought it looked like they were trying to prove that the volunteers couldn't do what the experts wanted.


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 390519
> 
> One of the benefits of living in the States, year-round creme eggs.





Just wish we could get mint chocolate oranges still.


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Jury service looms. I'd much rather stay in bed. Oh well, at least I'll earn about 80p cycling expenses. Is that enough to buy a Mars bar?



Hope you get in with a good crowd, it makes all the difference on those many occasions when they chuck you out in to a small stuffy room.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2018)

mybike said:


> Hope you get in with a good crowd, it makes all the difference on those many occasions when they chuck you out in to a small stuffy room.


Jailing the jury seems rather harsh .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jan 2018)

-2.5 C here this morning. Ice everywhere. Saw a kid on a BMX come off his bike on his way to school this morning. 

No cycling for me today.


----------



## User10119 (8 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> I've gone downstairs put the heating on and come back to bed whilst the house warms up



I woke up a bit before 6 and came downstairs to swicth the heating off... then went back up to re-pressurise the boiler. There's a leaky radiator currently awaiting the not-so-tender ministrations of the plumber (who is currently v busy dealing with several households who have no functioning heating and will get to removing and replacing said radiator ASAP, probably next week sometime) and the gurgling noises from the too-empty system were a very effective, if unwelcome, early alarm clock.

I then went back to bed and succesfully slept through the heating coming back on at its rescheduled time, about an hour later. And two alarms on my phone. Good job today is my day 'off' and both Cubs have a teacher training day.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jan 2018)

Back at work. Same idiocy, different year.


----------



## dave r (8 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5108742, member: 10119"]I woke up a bit before 6 and came downstairs to swicth the heating off... then went back up to re-pressurise the boiler. There's a leaky radiator currently awaiting the not-so-tender ministrations of the plumber (who is currently v busy dealing with several households who have no functioning heating and will get to removing and replacing said radiator ASAP, probably next week sometime) and the gurgling noises from the too-empty system were a very effective, if unwelcome, early alarm clock.

I then went back to bed and succesfully slept through the heating coming back on at its rescheduled time, about an hour later. And two alarms on my phone. Good job today is my day 'off' and both Cubs have a teacher training day.[/QUOTE]

I had a leaky radiator in here for a long time, it took ages to find it, it turned out that the blanking plug on the end of the radiator under the window in the lounge needed half a turn to seal it up.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Our calendar being a bit of an artificial construct, what did you expect?


To be handed back a shorter "outstanding actions" list than the one I left before Canadien.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2018)

I've got to see an Ologist later. I think they either specialise in in bending spoons or taking the **ss I'm not sure.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jan 2018)

0C here, a great melt is underway.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jan 2018)




----------



## Speicher (8 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I watched the Stick Drawbridge programme about building the world's longest model railway last night. I'm not sure of what to make of it . I thought it looked like they were trying to prove that the volunteers couldn't do what the experts wanted.



I would have preferred more input from the experts about the bridges, angles of curvature to get round immovable objects and the proper way to join the sections of track. Some of the volunteers just seemed to get in the way, and get sulky. If it was supposed to be about team building, then I think it may struggle.
That task needs strong leaders. It is not "The Apprentice for the LMR" is it?


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> I would have preferred more input from the experts about the bridges, angles of curvature to get round immovable objects and the proper way to join the sections of track. Some of the volunteers just seemed to get in the way, and get sulky. If it was supposed to be about team building, then I think it may struggle.
> That task needs strong leaders. It is not "The Apprentice for the LMR" is it?


Not watched it but is it a re-hash of James May's program,

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...video/xja5i0&usg=AOvVaw0idj__Sxd0ZD-zQfdjfZLP


----------



## Speicher (8 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Not watched it but is it a re-hash of James May's program,
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjHkMzdpcjYAhVI1xQKHZ8qAbAQtwIIOzAD&url=https://www.dailymotion.com/video/xja5i0&usg=AOvVaw0idj__Sxd0ZD-zQfdjfZLP



Yes, and no. Dick Strawbridge is using a miniature steam locomotive to do a journey of seventy miles, along the Caledonian canal. I think the train last night is on a much larger gauge than James May's. 

Also there were considerable obstacles in last night's programme. So similar in some ways. May's was a "toy train" that ran on a very straight and level track and Strawbridge's is a model steam engine, with inclines, and some canals to cross, but that is, of course, open to interpretation.


----------



## postman (8 Jan 2018)

Postman would like it to be known he is going out for lunch tomorrow and again Wednesday.And no i am not spending my fuel allowance.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2018)

Am cream crackered. That's three and a half more dead trees turned into logs and moved into the log store.

Will do the other tree-and-a-half in the morning. Then I'll need to haul the smaller wood from those that's worth also using for firewood. It's nice to take advantage of the reasonable weather and get ahead with this particular job.

Think I've earnt the large chocolate dessert that's waiting for me in the fridge.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2018)

Ooh, a court case that involves bicycles! I think I can say that without risking getting done for contempt of court. Not saying anything more though....


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jan 2018)

Nearly 12hrs without any mundaneness posted.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Jan 2018)

The site has been playing up..multiple posting or nothing for me..


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jan 2018)

meta lon said:


> The site has been playing up..multiple posting or nothing for me..


I think the server 'crashed' this morning (or maybe a glitch was fixed) I got a 404 message then couldn't log back in for a bit


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2018)

I have a cold . With my first yoga class of the year this morning and my Good Lady in hospital thats the last thing I need


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> I hope you and yours get well soon, Dave. I also have a cold and cough. My first for quite a while grrrr



yes, its annoying ain't it


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> I have a cold . With my first yoga class of the year this morning and my Good Lady in hospital thats the last thing I need


----------



## mybike (9 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Jailing the jury seems rather harsh .



It's certainly what it feels like.


----------



## Katherine (9 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> I have a cold . With my first yoga class of the year this morning and my Good Lady in hospital thats the last thing I need




Sorry to hear that. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## gaijintendo (9 Jan 2018)

I dropped my Maple Pecan Plait and my nuts feel off.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2018)




----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I think the server 'crashed' this morning (or maybe a glitch was fixed) I got a 404 message then couldn't log back in for a bit


Is that one of those French cars ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Yes!! And I’m missing two days of quite nice cycling weather


What weather have you got? It's 'orrible here, dark and grey with drizzle floating in the air. Very similar to yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2018)

I hope all the ill Peeps feel better soon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2018)

Icy fog,here. Typical January thaw.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jan 2018)

I've just found a flea floating in my cup of coffee.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I think the server 'crashed' this morning (or maybe a glitch was fixed) I got a 404 message then couldn't log back in for a bit


522, 523, 524 & 526 Errors at various times last night.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just found a flea floating in my cup of coffee.


You've to keep it for 28 days, no-one claims it, it's yours.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just found a flea floating in my cup of coffee.


Orrible blood suckers. Now they're after your coffee.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2018)

Someone has removed all the hills and replaced them with nothingness in shades of grey.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> You've to keep it for 28 days, no-one claims it, it's yours.





Illaveago said:


> Orrible blood suckers. Now they're after your coffee.


Yesterday i jokingly said to myself, when leaving all my windows wide open on a freezing day that i was fumigating the place.


----------



## petek (9 Jan 2018)

Those aren't fleas they are 'dog companions'. That or the cat's.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2018)

Argh, jury failed to return a verdict. Career bike thief as well.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2018)

I seem to have some people and various animals trying to get into my lounge.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Nearly 12hrs without any mundaneness posted.


Whatever is the world coming to? 6 eggs reduced from £1.70 to £1.28 in yellow sticker land tonight!


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jan 2018)

Tesco cold and flu capsules max strength contain the same ingredients as Beechams but half the price, they don't seem to be working but will continue with them for a little while longer.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> I think it still is the 70's in Brum


1870s?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Argh,


I'd not have posted that.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jan 2018)

It's been an odd day for bugs. This morning i found a flea in my coffee. A short while ago i found a ladybird crawling over my laptop. I thought i'd managed to help it onto a plant with the aid of a tissue but i then found it on my hand. I'd had enough by now so i flicked my hand hoping it'd go on to the floor. It didn't,it ended up in my 3 weetabix and warm milk. I managed to fish it out. It's now walking around the living room with tiny bits of weetabix stuck to it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Tesco cold and flu capsules max strength contain the same ingredients as Beechams but half the price, they don't seem to be working but will continue with them for a little while longer.


With a bit of luck you might just make another 24 hours!


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> With a bit of luck you might just make another 24 hours!



It is touch and go.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> I'd not have posted that.


His past record was a matter open to the court and any members of the public gallery. I'm saying nowt about discussions in the ''retiring room''.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jan 2018)

Our cat is snoring


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jan 2018)

Our Yorkie often sleeps on his back on top of a cushion. As he’s sleeping, his little legs starts running and you get the odd growl in his sleep as if he’s chasing something. He is a terrier so it would make sense. Plus he has the biggest inferiority complex ever (excuse the pun).


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2018)

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement "tab" key for a sony vaio VGN-FE series laptop?

Poppy landed her nearly 5kg bulk on my keyboard a little while ago and dislodged a stack of keys. They're all back in place except for the "tab" key which won't go back on because one of the wee clips on the underside is broken. Googling leads me to US based places or places where I have to buy an entire keyboard at an extortionate cost - which isn't worth it for an 11 year old laptop.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Whatever is the world coming to? 6 eggs reduced from £1.70 to £1.28 in yellow sticker land tonight!



80p for six extra large free range eggs in the Co-op tonight. 

Picked up five yoghurts (reduced from £1.45 each to 36p) and a pack of three demi baguettes (from £1 to 25p).

Not allowed to buy cheese, olives or smoked salmon as I lucked out majorly on those over the hols. Guess what was twinkling at me in the cabinet.  Managed to resist and keep my hands in my pockets. 

Had lox and a schmear on sourdough for lunch though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a replacement "tab" key for a sony vaio VGN-FE series laptop?
> 
> Poppy landed her nearly 5kg bulk on my keyboard a little while ago and dislodged a stack of keys. They're all back in place except for the "tab" key which won't go back on because one of the wee clips on the underside is broken. Googling leads me to US based places or places where I have to buy an entire keyboard at an extortionate cost - which isn't worth it for an 11 year old laptop.


A tablet and a bluetooth keyboard would be cheaper. Only Vaio I had was a desktop, so I can't be much help.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> 80p for six extra large free range eggs in the Co-op tonight.
> 
> Picked up five yoghurts (reduced from £1.45 each to 36p) and a pack of three demi baguettes (from £1 to 25p).
> 
> ...


Skipjack, cottage cheese, and papaya/pineapple cup for mine. Thursday, I move up to albacore. Mrs GA is making chicken with capellini and sauce for dinner.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> A tablet and a bluetooth keyboard would be cheaper. Only Vaio I had was a desktop, so I can't be much help.



Been thinking about a tablet on and off for the last couple of years, but I've never taken the plunge because I just wouldn't use it enough (screen too small) so I'd still need a laptop for doing what I do. And large screen tablets are godawfully expensive... 

I am in the market for a new laptop, but it's finding one with a keyboard and touchpad that I can live with.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Skipjack, cottage cheese, and papaya/pineapple cup for mine. Thursday, I move up to albacore. Mrs GA is making chicken with capellini and sauce for dinner.



Cottage cheese... 

Dinner sounds lush though.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jan 2018)

I knocked up some "Big Meccano" on Sunday. Twenty two holes in some aluminium, and some chopping with a mitre saw. All scrap stuff. Tonight I bolted it together in the kitchen when the family had gone to bed......in an exact mirror image of how it should be.......


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 390819



This has to stop...


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I knocked up some "Big Meccano" on Sunday. Twenty two holes in some aluminium, and some chopping with a mitre saw. All scrap stuff. Tonight I bolted it together in the kitchen when the family had gone to bed......in an exact mirror image of how it should be.......
> View attachment 390950



.....part of the loft hoist....?

I'm scared of asking too many questions.......


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I knocked up some "Big Meccano" on Sunday. Twenty two holes in some aluminium, and some chopping with a mitre saw. All scrap stuff. Tonight I bolted it together in the kitchen when the family had gone to bed......in an exact mirror image of how it should be.......
> View attachment 390950





Super bit of adapting and overcoming Sir ..nice


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2018)

Morning. Broken cloud this morning. It was nice to see some stars and half a moon instead of the grey gloom that we've had for the past few days. Mars has moved to the left of Jupiter now.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2018)

Ouch, Kizzy is biting my ankle so I guess it's time to feed the ravening horde of moggies I serve.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Ouch, Kizzy is biting my ankle so I guess it's time to feed the ravening horde of moggies I serve.



Well that's them fed and a cuppa made whilst 'refereeing' the morning game of 'musical dishes'.


----------



## mybike (10 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Argh, jury failed to return a verdict. Career bike thief as well.



Still, it was a short one, I had two and a half weeks. Multiple defendants, all blaming each other!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a replacement "tab" key for a sony vaio VGN-FE series laptop?
> 
> Poppy landed her nearly 5kg bulk on my keyboard a little while ago and dislodged a stack of keys. They're all back in place except for the "tab" key which won't go back on because one of the wee clips on the underside is broken. Googling leads me to US based places or places where I have to buy an entire keyboard at an extortionate cost - which isn't worth it for an 11 year old laptop.


My brother used to have a Sony I'm not sure if he still has it, what model it is and whether he still uses it. I'll ask him. I was also wondering if they may show up at boot sales?


----------



## mybike (10 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a replacement "tab" key for a sony vaio VGN-FE series laptop?
> 
> Poppy landed her nearly 5kg bulk on my keyboard a little while ago and dislodged a stack of keys. They're all back in place except for the "tab" key which won't go back on because one of the wee clips on the underside is broken. Googling leads me to US based places or places where I have to buy an entire keyboard at an extortionate cost - which isn't worth it for an 11 year old laptop.



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SONY-VAI...626132?hash=item3ac561d494:g:MWcAAOSw-olaDgZ-


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jan 2018)




----------



## potsy (10 Jan 2018)

50,000 steps walked in 4 days of working, 1st weigh in of the year in the morning, gulp....


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My brother used to have a Sony I'm not sure if he still has it, what model it is and whether he still uses it. I'll ask him. I was also wondering if they may show up at boot sales?



Thanks for asking xxx


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2018)

mybike said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SONY-VAI...626132?hash=item3ac561d494:g:MWcAAOSw-olaDgZ-



Thanks for looking.  That's no good to me alas, as I need a black one.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2018)

Peeing with rain here.  

Glad I got ahead with logs yesterday. Spent the morning splitting some of them.

Going to have some home made cassoulet for lunch.


----------



## GM (10 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> By the way, I’ve got Aussie flu (officially diagnosed by the Prof). Not pleasant, I can tell you.




Does that mean your're aching down under!  GWS


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jan 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> .....part of the loft hoist....?
> 
> I'm scared of asking too many questions.......



That's the one.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jan 2018)

````a````````````````


meta lon said:


> Super bit of adapting and overcoming Sir ..nice


Thanks. Time will tell if it actually works, but hey-ho.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Thanks for looking.  That's no good to me alas, as I need a black one.


Paint it black?


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Good for you - don’t listen to what the others say. They are just jealous.......of your taste in food.
> 
> By the way, I’ve got Aussie flu (officially diagnosed by the Prof). Not pleasant, I can tell you.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> By the way, I’ve got Aussie flu (officially diagnosed by the Prof). Not pleasant, I can tell you.



Hope you mend soon xxx 

Standing on your head might help.  That way you'd be the right way up and all


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2018)

It's getting darker and wetter here by the minute. My get-up-and-go has gotten up and left the building.

I do need to go retrieve the load of laundry I put in before lunch, and then I'm going to nip out to the recycling place. They have a vintage ladies' Raleigh roadie on their website and I want to go and have a looksy at it. It says it's been reserved, but the reservation has elapsed. All the other bikes that were on the website the other day have gone, except for that one and a kids' full susser mtb that looks like it's made of cheese.

If the roadie fits me (unlikely, I know), I'll cough up the £30 for it. Looks like it may need a bit of fettling, but seems do-able and will make a nice N+1.

If not, might be something folks here on CC could use.


----------



## petek (10 Jan 2018)

I don't mind the odd wet and grey day. Cabined up listening to the fog horn. Gods bless anybody out 
at sea in this.


----------



## Speicher (10 Jan 2018)

The peace and quiet of this street has been shattered today. 

Next door they are having a conversatory added to their house. Two ginor mouse lorries turned up. One full of the dry ingredients of cement/concrete and one with a huge great big extendable pump on it. The mixture was pumped over the roof of the house next door. This process took ages, (about two hours) and all the time the two vehicles had there 82 thousand cc engines running. 

In other news, my new tv has not got an "off" switch.


----------



## Threevok (10 Jan 2018)

That mysterious orange ball has appeared in the sky again

Just broke my promise to avoid bread - thanks to a large tray of sandwiches, left at arms length


----------



## potsy (10 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Good for you - don’t listen to what the others say. They are just jealous.......of your taste in food.


My Old taste in food you mean? 

Time for a green tea and then the last few thousand steps before finishing for 4 deserved days off


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2018)

The bike was goooone.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jan 2018)

My snot is a bit of an orangy colour


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> My snot is a bit of an orangy colour


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2018)

I started up my lawn mower, and ran it for a bit. Just so the carburetor doesn't get all blaggy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jan 2018)

I saw one this lunchtime sauntering down a side street off Blackfriars and I just saw my fecund sox outside the flat.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2018)

I was about to post something extremely mundane but I've forgotten what it was..


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jan 2018)

I went into town today. When i got back to my car i found that my dog hd crapped on the driver's seat.


----------



## Katherine (10 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Good for you - don’t listen to what the others say. They are just jealous.......of your taste in food.
> 
> By the way, I’ve got Aussie flu (officially diagnosed by the Prof). Not pleasant, I can tell you.



Oh no! Take care, hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## tyred (10 Jan 2018)

Thick freezing fog out and there are people stupid enough to drive on full beam head lights. They must surely blind themselves.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2018)

It was starting to get a tad murky out this way on my way back from Tesco.

Good YS hunting to be had tonight.  Got loads of lovely fruit & veg - nice after all the naughty stuff I ate over the hols. I see a big pot of vegetable curry on the horizon. 

Oh c**k, I forgot to buy a packet of lentils as I used the last ones up the other day.  And it was on my blasted shopping list as well.  Ah well, I have a large pack of dried haricot beans in the cupboard. They'll do at a pinch, I suppose.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jan 2018)

meta lon said:


> Super bit of adapting and overcoming Sir ..nice


I loused up. It runs down the scaffold pole just fine but I got the hoist mounting geometry all wrong. I had assumed that the pivot point for the whole caboodle would be where the top bearings touch the scaffold tube. It isn't, it's the centre of the tube itself because the bearings/tube act like a trunnion. None of this would matter if the wire rope of the hoist was on the hoist centre line, but it isn't. It's offset by about 35mm.

Nothing that a piece of tracing paper and a pencil and compass can't fix.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2018)

Morning.Oooh! It's fosty and froggy out there.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2018)

I've just blundered around outside in the dark wheeling the dustbin out. I looked up and could see the quarter moon shining through the fog yet found it difficult to see my cars.

It took a few moments to figure it out.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jan 2018)

Quite warm and clear as a bell here. It also doesn’t appear to have rained at all in the night.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Jan 2018)

Foggy here and squelchy underfoot. Rain forecast for the next 5 days


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> It was starting to get a tad murky out this way on my way back from Tesco.
> 
> Good YS hunting to be had tonight.  Got loads of lovely fruit & veg - nice after all the naughty stuff I ate over the hols. I see a big pot of vegetable curry on the horizon.
> 
> Oh c**k, I forgot to buy a packet of lentils as I used the last ones up the other day.  And it was on my blasted shopping list as well.  Ah well, I have a large pack of dried haricot beans in the cupboard. They'll do at a pinch, I suppose.


Yellow split peas make a lovely Dhal.


----------



## mybike (11 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Thanks for looking.  That's no good to me alas, as I need a black one.



Two tone is all the rage.



hopless500 said:


> Foggy here and squelchy underfoot. Rain forecast for the next 5 days



Who are you walking on?


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2018)

I've been dashing away with a smoothing iron, all the stuff my Good Lady gave me the day before yesterday when I visited her in hospital has been washed and ironed ready for me to take back today. But I have a decision to make, I'm still mildly lurgyfied but I'm due to cycle out to meet friends this morning, so do I cycle or do I drive, or do I just stay at home?


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2018)

petek said:


> I don't mind the odd wet and grey day. Cabined up listening to the fog horn. Gods bless anybody out
> at sea in this.



God bless radar..... where are you and what fog horn can you hear?


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 391094
> 
> I loused up. It runs down the scaffold pole just fine but I got the hoist mounting geometry all wrong. I had assumed that the pivot point for the whole caboodle would be where the top bearings touch the scaffold tube. It isn't, it's the centre of the tube itself because the bearings/tube act like a trunnion. None of this would matter if the wire rope of the hoist was on the hoist centre line, but it isn't. It's offset by about 35mm.
> 
> Nothing that a piece of tracing paper and a pencil and compass can't fix.



Looks built to last.....


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2018)




----------



## postman (11 Jan 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> God bless radar..


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 391114


Thats exactly why its Wales' largest selling newspaper!


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 391114


A fowl deed.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2018)

postman said:


> View attachment 391116


Abyssinia


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2018)

Misty and murky here. It's actually worse now than it was early doors.

Cats not much interested in going outside.

I'm off to have a bite of lunch. Not sure what I'm having yet - will see what takes my fancy in the fridge.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Yellow split peas make a lovely Dhal.



Oh drat. I forgot to buy a pack of those as well. Used up the last of them to make pea & ham soup a while back.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2018)

mybike said:


> Two tone is all the rage.



Then it's right on trend, as the bit where the key fits on is white


----------



## petek (11 Jan 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> God bless radar..... where are you and what fog horn can you hear?


It's on the offshore Wind-farm crew pod about a mile East off Anderby Creek ( Lincs).


----------



## petek (11 Jan 2018)

First big shop of the year this morning. New Year rezzo was to ditch Tesco big shop as they were getting silly on prices. Hence, to Aldi. Still had to pop in to Tesco for some bits that Aldi don't sell ( Dentastix for doggies and Sensodyne for me) . Guesstimate on Aldi v Tesco is that I've saved £57 today. Pretty pleased.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Jan 2018)

I have done 6302 steps so far today.


----------



## postman (11 Jan 2018)

User said:


> One of my 'stocking' presents at Christmas was a gin scented candle (from Makers of Waxed Goods). I have it burning at the moment and the scent is lovely.




We could take up a collection for you.So you can put the gas fire on.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Oh drat. I forgot to buy a pack of those as well. Used up the last of them to make pea & ham soup a while back.


Chick Peas ?


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> 80p for six extra large free range eggs in the Co-op tonight.
> 
> Picked up five yoghurts (reduced from £1.45 each to 36p) and a pack of three demi baguettes (from £1 to 25p).
> 
> ...


Got a nice load of lamb neck for under a fiver (currently marinating away) ...actually lamb breast is a bit of a blag even if not YS'd . I'll say it again...it's the new pork belly!. I might try next time slowcooking it on the bone as I do with oxtail, till it just falls off.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Chick Peas ?



Nope.  I have haricot beans though. They'll go nicely with peas, green beans, cauliflower, broccoli and baby tatties.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Got a nice load of lamb neck for under a fiver (currently marinating away) ...actually lamb breast is a bit of a blag even if not YS'd . I'll say it again...it's the new pork belly!. I might try next time slowcooking it on the bone as I do with oxtail, till it just falls off.



Ooooo, nice. 

+1 for the lamb breast, though sometimes it can be a challenge to find one that's not *too* fatty. But it's good, slow-cooked with mint and an insane amount of garlic. 

Another good cheap meat (though admittedly not everyone's  ) are chicken livers. Equally good pan fried with bacon and kidneys, or braised with loads of onions. And served with mashed tatties.  I picked up a pack for 12p on YS previous week, but at £1.20 full whack, it's still good vfm.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2018)

petek said:


> First big shop of the year this morning. New Year rezzo was to ditch Tesco big shop as they were getting silly on prices. Hence, to Aldi. Still had to pop in to Tesco for some bits that Aldi don't sell ( Dentastix for doggies and Sensodyne for me) . Guesstimate on Aldi v Tesco is that I've saved £57 today. Pretty pleased.



From that, I'd hazard a guess you've been buying branded stuff in Tesco.  (I may be way off the mark here, but apologies if I am.)

When you compare like for like e.g. Aldi & Lidl to Tesco's own brand, they're pretty much of a muchness on price. Though you do need to check pack sizes and price per unit weight as Aldi & Lidl tend to have smaller packs of things which gives a false illusion of cheapness. And watch out for the real clunkers hiding among the everyday items. I've had a fair few in my time. 

Can't say much about Aldi as I don't go in there on a regular basis - Lidl works out better for me. But where Lidl scores really well is on their continental deli (cured meats, cheeses) and on things like kitchen roll, toilet roll (they do packs of 24 cushelle for £8), rice cakes, baking staples (brown sugar, dessert chocolate, dried fruit), canned veg, set honey, peanut butter and some of their yoghurts and desserts. I go every couple of months and stock up as the nearest Lidl to me is a 40 mile round trip.

For everyday items, I've found that Tesco own brand can be better than the big brand by some margin. I rarely buy branded stuff - most of what I do buy is food and treats for the cats.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm off to have a bite of lunch. Not sure what I'm having yet - will see what takes my fancy in the fridge.



Had one slice of bread with salt beef & horseradish, once slice of bread with seafood cocktail, some olives, half a small avocado and a peach.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2018)

Black pudding... Mmmmmmmmm...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Black pudding... Mmmmmmmmm...





User13710 said:


> Can't stand the stuff.



I thought black pudding was bad, but then I saw a chap on TV cooking reindeer blood pancakes which looked worse. Blurgh!


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> I've been dashing away with a smoothing iron, all the stuff my Good Lady gave me the day before yesterday when I visited her in hospital has been washed and ironed ready for me to take back today. But I have a decision to make, I'm still mildly lurgyfied but I'm due to cycle out to meet friends this morning, so do I cycle or do I drive, or do I just stay at home?



I drove out in the end, it turned out that I wasn't the only one, my mate's lurgified as well and drove out.I'm hoping this doesn't hang about too much, my Good Lady's making good progress and could be home in a few weeks, also my old club has a charity ride in the middle of February and it would be good to ride that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> I have tried to like it, because so many of my friends seem to, but yes, it is utterly revolting.


The stuff I've seen hereabouts, I'd agree with you. But after a spell in Scotland, I'd recommend trying Scottish black pudding - peppery and oaty - and not quite the same thing. Different beast(ie).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2018)

Anyhow, discharged for the weekend until Monday. I'm really finding jury service stressful. So, early Friday here....


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> I have tried to like it, because so many of my friends seem to, but yes, it is utterly revolting.



There're loads of different kinds, and, speaking from experience, some are not very nice.

Proper french / belgian style "Boudin Noir" is really good if you can get it. I can't, sadly, but the Bury black pudding (the one with 4 large slices in a pack) is rather nice. As a rule of thumb, I'd say avoid any that come in the plastic casings.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jan 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Looks built to last.....


Apart from the nylock nuts, all the bits had been lurking about for a few years, so I just cobbled it together with stuff that was available last Sunday. I'm going to have to get 18 inches of aluminium flat bar to rectify my geometric screw-up.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Jan 2018)

User said:


> One of my 'stocking' presents at Christmas was a gin scented candle (from Makers of Waxed Goods). I have it burning at the moment and the scent is lovely.


Bet you've licked it haven't you...


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2018)

A Mongolian restaurant has opened here. Looks interesting, and it's right next to my pharmacy/tonier grocery store and TJ Maxx.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> A Mongolian restaurant has opened here. Looks interesting, and it's right next to my pharmacy/tonier grocery store and TJ Maxx.


Do you like goat?


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2018)

My Y/S on fruits and vegetables has been curtailed, due to the program at the University where Mrs. GA works, For a fee, we get a grocery bag of fruits and vegetables each week.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Do you like goat?


Yes, very much.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jan 2018)

Goat to it then.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jan 2018)

I am sure it was a Mongolian restaurant that I went to, of all places, in Göteborg, Sweden. I chose what to put in the stir fry, and they fried it while you watched. 
That was a while back, but I think it was rather nice.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2018)

Over here, for lack of a better term, they call it a Mongolian Bar-be-que.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Over here, for lack of a better term, they call it a Mongolian Bar-be-que.



Yes, that sounds familiar.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jan 2018)

Just looked it up. The restaurant was called Bamboo, and it was a Mongolian Barbecue.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jan 2018)

It is getting very early, and I moff to bed.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> My Y/S on fruits and vegetables has been curtailed, due to the program at the University where Mrs. GA works, For a fee, we get a grocery bag of fruits and vegetables each week.



Is this like a veg box scheme?

S'ppose has its advantages as you don't get flattened while reaching for a bag of sprouts...  On the flip side, it's probably not as much fun.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Do you like goat?



That's something I've not yet tried. However, have discovered that one of the butchers in town now stocks it, so will give it a whirl. I like mutton, and I'm guessing that goat is pretty similar.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> It is getting very early, and I moff to bed.



And me. Am drooping here. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2018)

Sleep o sleep where for art thou sleep
Mind o mind for f**** sake shut up and
let sleep enter to sooth my fevered brow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2018)

I have just slept for 8he's straight. Now that's a novelty.

My back appears slightly less ouchy than yesterday but it still managed to catch me sharply unaware at times.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jan 2018)

Maz is back later today (She's been looking after her sons GSD and Cat whilst they're on holibobs) so I've dragged some Chicken breasts out of the freezer (£3.99 down to 95p on YS)

Curry tonight  (I blame @Reynard for putting that idea into my head)


----------



## postman (12 Jan 2018)

Me and technology just don't get on.We have been with our new Surgery since October.I have booked appointments online.But this morning i wanted to try and get in today rather than 7-10 or 14 days time.
So i rang the number,sorry we are closed for training,well you were yesterday afternoon all afternoon.So i tried and tried again.No same message,now this is despite the website saying calls will be answered from 07-30.So on the fourth attempt i listened right to the end of the recorded message..And after pressing a few buttons i have an afternoon appointment.
But i do wonder how really old people get on,those who are not too savvy with technology.


----------



## potsy (12 Jan 2018)

postman said:


> But i do wonder how really old people get on,those who are not too savvy with technology


Ask @User14044


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2018)

I’m on the No2 bus, utilising my ol’ farts Bus pass. I wanted to catch the No8 but it was 5 minutes early and the cockwomble driver pulled away just as I was heading for the stop (probably with a grin).
I now have to change busses in the town centre.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> This Aussie flu is probably the worst infection I've ever had........today is the first day in the last week that I've started to feel normal. On the upside, I've lost 7lbs and my New Year's diet seems to be going really well. I'm thinking of marketing this as Rocky's Aussie Flu diet.......weight loss guaranteed. I wonder if I could get NHS England to endorse it for me.


They are sneaky things which can creep up on you without you knowing it.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2018)

I met up with a couple of old friends last night for a bit of a chat. Whilst we were chatting one of them made cups of tea made with goats milk which tasted fine at the time. It was later when I was at home I started burping and kept smelling GOAT.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> This Aussie flu is probably the worst infection I've ever had........today is the first day in the last week that I've started to feel normal. On the upside, I've lost 7lbs and my New Year's diet seems to be going really well. I'm thinking of marketing this as Rocky's Aussie Flu diet.......weight loss guaranteed. I wonder if I could get NHS England to endorse it for me.


It's a fun one isn't it. A month on I'm still having coughing fits


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jan 2018)




----------



## Dec66 (12 Jan 2018)




----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Is this like a veg box scheme?
> 
> S'ppose has its advantages as you don't get flattened while reaching for a bag of sprouts...  On the flip side, it's probably not as much fun.


Yes, quite, but only for three 8 week periods a year, a wellness scheme, I believe.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2018)

Dec66 said:


> View attachment 391243


How in the world did you do that? Hope you are in good hands, as with all of those ailing on CC, GWS from the USA.


----------



## Dec66 (12 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> How in the world did you do that? Hope you are in good hands, as with all of those ailing on CC, GWS from the USA.


Well, it's a broken collarbone, and cyclists usually get them by going over the handlebars.

However, it's not mine, it's my five year old's. She did it by spinning herself round on a swivel armchair at the sofa shop, falling off, and landing shoulder first.

That's the second broken collarbone for her in less than a year; her sister broke the other side for her last year by doing a somersault and landing on her (I was riding from Calais to Bethune at the time, I very nearly turned around and rode back).

Funnily enough, it doesn't seem to faze her. If it were me, I'd be in a sling and moaning like mad.

Thanks for the good wishes, I'll pass them onto her


----------



## postman (12 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> today is the first day in the last week that I've started to feel normal.


.

I'm not going to ask who Normal is,but you have my sympathy with BT my wife is still waiting for promises to be fulfilled by BT we shall not hold our breath.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> This Aussie flu is probably the worst infection I've ever had........today is the first day in the last week that I've started to feel normal. On the upside, I've lost 7lbs and my New Year's diet seems to be going really well. I'm thinking of marketing this as Rocky's Aussie Flu diet.......weight loss guaranteed. I wonder if I could get NHS England to endorse it for me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> This Aussie flu is probably the worst infection I've ever had........today is the first day in the last week that I've started to feel normal. On the upside, I've lost 7lbs and my New Year's diet seems to be going really well. I'm thinking of marketing this as Rocky's Aussie Flu diet.......weight loss guaranteed. I wonder if I could get NHS England to endorse it for me.


I am in week 4 of it. I feel ok but I still have the cough and my voice still isn't back to normal.

It's not like any flu I have ever had before. Thankfully it headed to my chest so I got antibiotics for it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2018)

User said:


> I'm sat in the opticians waiting for them to sign off my prescription. Very boring here - no magazines to read.


To prevent eye strain.


----------



## postman (12 Jan 2018)

Postman has a new ringtone.For many years it has been the theme tune to Dad's Army.You are wondering why not from MASH seeing how my avatar is Sherman T Potter.Commanding Officer MASH 4077th.Well it's because of the theme tune,which is excellent.But seeing as more often than not i seem to be at the Doc's or visiting hospitals,i thought it wrong.
So this week i am on Netflix watching The West co produced by Ken Burns.The theme tune to this is hauntinly beautiful,espesh when the extra voices come in.So thanks to my brill and tech savvy daughter,it is now my new ring tone.


View: https://youtu.be/BFPloBBTw-Q


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better......I fear I'm a few weeks behind you. The throat and voice thing is really odd. I'm taking some pretty strong pain killers which seem to be helping but they keep making me fall asleep. I must admit that with that and the constant coughing, I'm not the best company. The Prof is being a saint looking after me at the moment.


My cough was/is very odd. I sound like a strangled weasel. Not being able to cough properly has been quite an issue.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Maz is back later today (She's been looking after her sons GSD and Cat whilst they're on holibobs) so I've dragged some Chicken breasts out of the freezer (£3.99 down to 95p on YS)
> 
> Curry tonight  (I blame @Reynard for putting that idea into my head)



*takes a bow* 

Not a bad thing to be blamed for, dare I say so myself.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I met up with a couple of old friends last night for a bit of a chat. Whilst we were chatting one of them made cups of tea made with goats milk which tasted fine at the time. It was later when I was at home I started burping and kept smelling GOAT.



Then you won't want the goat's milk camembert that's ripening in my fridge then?


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, quite, but only for three 8 week periods a year, a wellness scheme, I believe.



Ah right. Watch out for the weird and wonderful veg then.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2018)

Wrote down my recipe for gingered yellow plum chutney. This is one I *definitely* want to replicate...


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2018)

Well that went better than expected, after a week in hospital my Good Lady was allowed out today, just for the afternoon. I took her round her favourite hairdresser so she could get her hair done and have a gossip with her friends, then over a favourite farm shop for some lunch and a browse before coming home to sort out some stuff she wanted for the hospital. It's been a hard but pleasant the day, and with the effects of the cold and the bad nights sleep I'm pretty washed out, I got back from the hospital and went to sleep for a couple of hours.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2018)

My room to room memory is working really badly. Why is it that it's so easy to think of something in one room and forget it in the next?


----------



## hopless500 (12 Jan 2018)

3 p's time.....
Prossecco
Pizza
Poldark (books)


----------



## hopless500 (12 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better......I fear I'm a few weeks behind you. The throat and voice thing is really odd. I'm taking some pretty strong pain killers which seem to be helping but they keep making me fall asleep. I must admit that with that and the constant coughing, I'm not the best company. The Prof is being a saint looking after me at the moment.


The coughing just keeps on giving


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2018)

Gammon, mash & peas tonight.  And then there's the last of those Heston lemon mince pies for later alongside a 

I regret only buying one box. 

Printed out the most recently completed chapter of my Babylon 5 fanfic and added it to the binder containing the rest of the manuscript. I love keeping a hardcopy version - makes it easier to flick back through stuff to check for continuity etc.  After 45 chapters and 400-odd pages, it's kind of hard to keep it all straight in my head.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> The coughing just keeps on giving


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2018)

Anyways ladies & gents, it's back to mundanities in the morning. I will be intermittent pending on internet availability. Will be popping in occasionally as time permits, but I'll see y'all on the other side xxx 

This is Casa Reynard, over and out.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Jan 2018)

The loft hatch catch gave up the ghost. I tied it up with string.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The loft hatch catch gave up the ghost. I tied it up with string.


What about the ghost?


----------



## slowmotion (13 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> What about the ghost?


The kludge wasn't at all pretty, but it stopped the draughts for a few hours.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Jan 2018)

We were getting ready to go out for a walk this morning, dog walkers were wearing woolly hats, scarves, gloves so we wrapped up warm as well, hat and gloves soon came off and coat unzipped, it was actually rather warm, some people must have their own mini climate


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2018)

It is a sad day. Gwen has finally gone to join her brother. I thought that she was on the mend after finding a new food that she enjoyed eating. Sadly she stopped eating and went down hill rapidly.
I'm going to miss our cuddles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2018)

That is very sad, @Illaveago . Very sorry for your loss, hope a new kitty adopts you soon.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is a sad day. Gwen has finally gone to join her brother. I thought that she was on the mend after finding a new food that she enjoyed eating. Sadly she stopped eating and went down hill rapidly.
> I'm going to miss our cuddles.


Ah that's sad fella, how is Schrodie coping.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is a sad day. Gwen has finally gone to join her brother. I thought that she was on the mend after finding a new food that she enjoyed eating. Sadly she stopped eating and went down hill rapidly.
> I'm going to miss our cuddles.



 so sorry


----------



## hopless500 (13 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is a sad day. Gwen has finally gone to join her brother. I thought that she was on the mend after finding a new food that she enjoyed eating. Sadly she stopped eating and went down hill rapidly.
> I'm going to miss our cuddles.


Oh no  so sorry to hear that.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Jan 2018)

Can't remember if my rims had a rim wear groove or not when i bought them.... certainly no sign of one now.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Jan 2018)

My cold has just about gone but my s**t is now orange


----------



## dave r (13 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is a sad day. Gwen has finally gone to join her brother. I thought that she was on the mend after finding a new food that she enjoyed eating. Sadly she stopped eating and went down hill rapidly.
> I'm going to miss our cuddles.


----------



## roadrash (13 Jan 2018)

sad news indeed


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is a sad day. Gwen has finally gone to join her brother. I thought that she was on the mend after finding a new food that she enjoyed eating. Sadly she stopped eating and went down hill rapidly.
> I'm going to miss our cuddles.


Sorry to hear about your loss of a family member.


----------



## GM (13 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is a sad day. Gwen has finally gone to join her brother. I thought that she was on the mend after finding a new food that she enjoyed eating. Sadly she stopped eating and went down hill rapidly.
> I'm going to miss our cuddles.




Sorry to hear that


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2018)

Thanks for all of your comments. I am missing her already. Schrodie is fast asleep on the settee, I'm not sure if he has noticed yet.
I think I was brought up by cats. In our family photograph album there is a picture of what looks like a hefty bald toddler being held in my mum's arms looking down at the ground frowning. I think I must have been looking down at one our cats.
Having two females, mother and daughter we used to have a constant supply of kittens which my mum and dad would have to try to find homes for. A lot different from today. They used to choose some odd places to have them, underneath some rhubarb, on top of a heap of coal in the coal shed and in the wooden shed. It was always nice to find them wherever they were, blind with large heads and what looked like a bit of shriveled up string dangling from their bellies. 
Both of our cats had different ideas as to where they should be brought up. The daughter would bring them indoors and the older mother would take them back out again often passing one another with a kitten in their mouth.


----------



## Katherine (13 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is a sad day. Gwen has finally gone to join her brother. I thought that she was on the mend after finding a new food that she enjoyed eating. Sadly she stopped eating and went down hill rapidly.
> I'm going to miss our cuddles.


Oh dear, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Katherine (13 Jan 2018)

We went to see the new Churchill film, The Darkest Hour. It was brilliant, very raw emotionally. Even though we know what happened, I was still gripped by the story.


----------



## mybike (13 Jan 2018)

Nearly forgot to post this, pile of snow from before Christmas on Sainsbury's car park


----------



## luckyfox (13 Jan 2018)

I nearly fell asleep on the couch, now I’ve come to bed I’m awake.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2018)

luckyfox said:


> I nearly fell asleep on the couch, now I’ve come to bed I’m awake.


The sheer act of getting up again will tire you out.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> My cold has just about gone but my s**t is now orange


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jan 2018)

I put off filing my online tax return for yet another 24 hours. My God, it was difficult.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I put off filing my online tax return for yet another 24 hours. My God, it was difficult.


What category of expenses does 'World Domination Centre' (or Center) come under at HMRC.


----------



## GM (14 Jan 2018)

Spiral was very exciting tonight!


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> What category of expenses does 'World Domination Centre' (or Center) come under at HMRC.


I think it comes into the category of Charitable Donations


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> We went to see the new Churchill film, The Darkest Hour. It was brilliant, very raw emotionally. Even though we know what happened, I was still gripped by the story.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg0O8CVGySo

Prime Minister of Soul!


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2018)

Speaking of Soul, I looked at a KIA Soul this afternoon, and it was an impressive little car. Odd, but impressive.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Speaking of Soul, I looked at a KIA Soul this afternoon, and it was an impressive little car. Odd, but impressive.


These are the only cars ever to have a 'Soul' 


View: https://youtu.be/dq-ogPKDVGA


Shame it was a black one.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2018)

I think I may have pressed a wrong button earlier, but it seems okay as it has had little effect.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jan 2018)

Thought my cold was about gone, snuffling again and I have a cough


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


>



Exactly! It isn't normal.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Exactly! It isn't normal.


Could be an infection has got into your sinuses, any facial pain?


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Could be an infection has got into your sinuses, any facial pain?



No my sinus is fine, no pain. That did worry me to start with as I do have occasional issues with my right sinus but thankfully no problem this time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> These are the only cars ever to have a 'Soul'
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/dq-ogPKDVGA
> ...



We didn't get the two-stroke over here. But I see a four stroke very now and again. I also live near a fellow who restored quite a few of these.





I see a few now and again, including a daily driver at work.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2018)

I was definitely and noticeably getting better, I was even thinking about getting out on my bike today, I woke up this morning feeling worse than I have all week.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> I’m still ill.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> We didn't get the two-stroke over here. But I see a four stroke very now and again. I also live near a fellow who restored quite a few of these.
> View attachment 391461
> 
> I see a few now and again, including a daily driver at work.


Some of em made it 'over the water'


View: https://youtu.be/JNl4wKGmKyI


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> I was definitely and noticeably getting better, I was even thinking about getting out on my bike today, I woke up this morning feeling worse than I have all week.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Speaking of Soul, I looked at a KIA Soul this afternoon, and it was an impressive little car. Odd, but impressive.



I like the look of those myself


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> I’m still ill.



 are you partaking in a dram every day?


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> I was definitely and noticeably getting better, I was even thinking about getting out on my bike today, I woke up this morning feeling worse than I have all week.



Glad to hear that you were getting better 

When ill I always go off my tea, the past couple of days I have been guzzling the stuff so I am getting better


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jan 2018)

Virtualfor everyone who is still suffering from the dreaded lurgy. I hope you can shake it off soon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2018)

GM said:


> Spiral was very exciting tonight!


I must catch that episode. I noticed that this series was made by Ciné + and the BBC. I'd never noticed the BBC bit till this series.


----------



## Katherine (14 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Virtualfor everyone who is still suffering from the dreaded lurgy. I hope you can shake it off soon.


Ditto!


----------



## luckyfox (14 Jan 2018)

The Amazon man left my parcel behind the plant pot instead of doing a failed delivery while I was at work. That’s a damned good Amazon man


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2018)

It is a grey day here


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> It is a grey day here


Here, as well.


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Glad to hear that you were getting better
> 
> When ill I always go off my tea, the past couple of days I have been guzzling the stuff so I am getting better



I'm seriously off my food and just want to sleep all the time, which is just what I don't need when I'm running to and from the hospital every day supporting my Good Lady through an unpleasant illness.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jan 2018)

My iron will enabled me to resist filing my tax return for one more day.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm seriously off my food and just want to sleep all the time, which is just what I don't need when I'm running to and from the hospital every day supporting my Good Lady through an unpleasant illness.




Look after yourself @dave r your no use to her if you break down.
Hope the good lady gws, treat yourself to a good lunch


----------



## Katherine (15 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm seriously off my food and just want to sleep all the time, which is just what I don't need when I'm running to and from the hospital every day supporting my Good Lady through an unpleasant illness.



As others saying, take care of yourself now so that you can look after your Good Lady. If you need to sleep, then sleep. Hope you both feel better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm seriously off my food and just want to sleep all the time, which is just what I don't need when I'm running to and from the hospital every day supporting my Good Lady through an unpleasant illness.


As others have said take care of yourself and I hope you and your wife feel better soon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2018)

I hope all these flu-ridden mundaners manage to recover as quickly as possible. It sounds like a monster one. I've got my fingers crossed that the anti-flu jab I had back in October covers this particularly nasty sounding one.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2018)

It is wet grey and horrible here. Schrodie has been out twice to show me just how wet it was. I wish he hadn't brought it back in with him though.


----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2018)

Porridge time


----------



## GM (15 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> Porridge time




Your right, I'd better get up then.


----------



## GM (15 Jan 2018)

@dave r


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2018)




----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Early lunch today as I am peckish. A ham, tomato and egg salad with Parmigiano shavings


Ham and egg butties, nice 

I had Ham and cheese, and some pom bears


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2018)

In a moment of unallayed flakiness, I just drove the car to a shop 1 mile away. In my defence, it's like Manchester outside.


----------



## gaijintendo (15 Jan 2018)

I discovered my love handles have a resonating frequency of 110rpm.


----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> In a moment of unallayed flakiness, I just drove the car to a shop 1 mile away. In my defence, it's like Manchester outside.


I drove mine 500 yards the other day and it wasn't even Manchester weather


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I discovered my love handles have a resonating frequency of 110rpm.


Everything tends to shake a bit if you pedal that fast....


----------



## potsy (15 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Had they moved the kebab van again?


Not had one this year


----------



## postman (15 Jan 2018)

Back from Edinburgh,overnight stay.Took Miss Postman back to Uni.Sunday morning A1 as soon as Darlington showed up on the signposts,Vernon always springs to mind.Well around Morpeth it was so sunny the scenery in to Berwick and beyond was superb.The sea at Torness Power station was incredible,but then closer to EH the muggier and darker it got,by 18-00 it was howling with wind,raining and cold.Today was lovely ,mind you we all had to divert because of road works on the A1.Next day out Thursday and a short visit to Hull.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jan 2018)

5 inches snow. 
Radio trying to keep spirits up with Elgars Bavarian Dances.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jan 2018)

Being a spectator at my son’s swimming lesson isn’t fun. It’s like a sauna in here at poolside.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jan 2018)

Ivan brought a rabbit in earlier. I turfed him back outside in the rain. A while later he had managed to wedge it in the catflap much to the annoyance of Jasper who wanted to go out


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Jan 2018)

Just been watching a BBC documentary about surgeons performing intricate surgery, very interesting.


----------



## postman (15 Jan 2018)

Just changed some passwords on some popular sites.Can't be too careful.Let's hope i can remember them.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jan 2018)

Cold and windy here at Heathrow, first flight of the year! Off near some brickyard in Denmark where somebody told me I coukd buy a nice bit of Legover....
I think that’s what they said.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jan 2018)

Well here last night was like Queen’s Bohemian Rhapsody - “Thunderbolts and lightning, very, very frightening me, Galileo...”

Except I wasn’t so much as frightened, just annoyed at being woken up!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2018)

Morning. It is dry outside at the moment with some clear sky but there are lots of clouds whizzing past.

Schrodie is being a naughty boy. He is chasing birds. I caught him the other day with a Blackbird. I thought he had killed it as it was lying motionless by his feet but when I distracted him the bird flew off leaving a lot of feathers.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jan 2018)

Sunday was still dry and a bit cold.
Today is anything but...ahh well that's blighty for you


----------



## mybike (16 Jan 2018)

postman said:


> Just changed some passwords on some popular sites.Can't be too careful.Let's hope i can remember them.



https://www.lastpass.com/


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2018)

The promised snow is nowhere to be seen, how disappointing 

Artisan porridge and a green tea for breakfast


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2018)

My 100 mile cycling target for this month is well on it's way. I have already done the two 00 without any difficulty, I've now just got to do the 1 .


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2018)

-3 here, still 4 inches of snow. Auditioned a 4 year old Nissan Murano last night, it went well.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jan 2018)

Lunch is looking-up at least!







Living the dream....


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2018)

User said:


> The bread appears to be missing from your open sandwich.


Might be just out of shot with the chips.


----------



## GM (16 Jan 2018)

Nice and sunny here, so I thought I'd tidy the garden up a bit. Bejesus that wind, it's blooming cold!


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> Might be just out of shot with the chips.


Pomme Frites surely.


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2018)

Yesterday, I think I met the people who might be buying the house opposite. They were very friendly, and slightly older than me. They have sold their house, and their is no onward chain for this house.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jan 2018)




----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jan 2018)

User said:


> The bread appears to be missing from your open sandwich.


It was overwhelmed.


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2018)

Having had an enjoyable yoga class this morning I've given the kitchen an awful shock this afternoon, I've mopped the floor, I'm going to mop the bathroom floor as well in a minute.


----------



## potsy (16 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> @potsy has told me that there is a grammatical error in your post, Wol. Would you like me to hit him?


I was trying my hardest not to respond to wolly's post too!!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2018)

I was almost tempted out on my bike but the weather decided for me. I'm not a fine weather rider, it's just that I don't like going out in bad weather.

I washed my car instead. I tried some new shampoo that's got Carnival in it. So I was singing the Seeker's song The Carnuba is Over under my breath.


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> I was trying my hardest not to respond to wolly's post too!!



Yes, I knew that! I was waiting for you to be extremely rude to me. I have also noticed you are not taking your responsibilties seriously, and the biskit tin has very few biskits in it, and furthermore, none of my favourites.


----------



## petek (16 Jan 2018)

Sideways sleet here.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jan 2018)

Flipping  here.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jan 2018)

Due to a long running spat between our neighbours cat and ours, we have brought the litter tray back in to the hallway. I got home and was just finished sorting out when she finished in her tray so I cleaned it up, fresh cat poo is 

She doesn't go out much these days so we are cutting back even more on her daily food quota, she is bigger than she should be and I do not want to cross swords with vet who lectured us on the health risks for an obese cat, she isn't that bad but we do need to keep a close eye on her, lazy and greedy


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> Having had an enjoyable yoga class this morning I've given the kitchen an awful shock this afternoon, I've mopped the floor, I'm going to mop the bathroom floor as well in a minute.


Steady Dave...


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Steady Dave...



Yes, sorry about that I got a bit carried away.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> Yes, sorry about that I got a bit carried away.


You’ve let your fellow men down, you’ve let yourself down....


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> You’ve let your fellow men down, you’ve let yourself down....



I know, sorry!


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5118579, member: 9609"]its started to snow
View attachment 391791
[/QUOTE]

its not settled here, I was driving back from the hospital earlier on through a mixture of rain, sleet and snow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2018)

8F,-13C here. Colder than an Eskimo in a brass bathing suit.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jan 2018)

Chilly on the beach but no snow.

2nd lot of antibiotics now to clear this chest infection. I'm fed up of this being ill lark


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Chilly on the beach but no snow.
> 
> 2nd lot of antibiotics now to clear this chest infection. I'm fed up of this being ill lark


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Chilly on the beach but no snow.
> 
> 2nd lot of antibiotics now to clear this chest infection. I'm fed up of this being ill lark


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2018)

And I'm just starting with this being ill lark, mrs roadrash had it for about a month until clear properly, I'm just starting with blocked sinuses runny eyes and a barking cough


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2018)

The skies are clear here at the moment with only a few small clouds about. The sun isn't up yet and it was a bit blowy out when I put the recycling out.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2018)

I think I may have used a bit too much shampoo when I washed my car yesterday, as it looked like I was giving it a wet shave instead of washing it by the amount of foam blowing around in the wind .
It does look nice and shiny now. It must be due to the carnival they've added to it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2018)

Danish highland cattle this morning....


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The skies are clear here at the moment with only a few small clouds about. The sun isn't up yet and it was a bit blowy out when I put the recycling out.


Dry here too, firkin cold though


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2018)

fekin windy and cold here


----------



## GM (17 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Chilly on the beach but no snow.
> 
> 2nd lot of antibiotics now to clear this chest infection. I'm fed up of this being ill lark


----------



## mybike (17 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My 100 mile cycling target for this month is well on it's way. I have already done the two 00 without any difficulty, I've now just got to do the 1 .



I thought I might manage a ride Monday as the tow path was drying nicely - then it rained and all the puddles joined up.


----------



## mybike (17 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Lunch is looking-up at least!
> 
> View attachment 391722
> 
> ...



Should never have anything green on the plate with fish!

Tried a fillet of sea bass yesterday on sliced potatoes with ginger. Could try it again with a little more ginger. Just wondering how to describe the ginger, slices?


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Chilly on the beach but no snow.
> 
> 2nd lot of antibiotics now to clear this chest infection. I'm fed up of this being ill lark


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> And I'm just starting with this being ill lark, mrs roadrash had it for about a month until clear properly, I'm just starting with blocked sinuses runny eyes and a barking cough


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2018)

mybike said:


> Should never have anything green on the plate with fish!


Never heard that before... where does it come from?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jan 2018)

Fish with parsley sauce? That’s white with green spots...


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jan 2018)

New visitor to my _bird _feeder this morning.
ID required please.
Smaller than a sparrow, dull brown, feeds on both the ground and feeding platforms. Sits on the fence and bobs up and down a lot.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> New visitor to my bed feeder this morning.
> ID required please.
> Smaller than a sparrow, dull brown, feeds on both the ground and feeding platforms. Sits on the fence and bobs up and down a lot.


Why's your bed need feeding!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why's your bed need feeding!


Darn that auto typing


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2018)

Paging @Hill Wimp @User @hopless500


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> New visitor to my _bird _feeder this morning.
> ID required please.
> Smaller than a sparrow, dull brown, feeds on both the ground and feeding platforms. Sits on the fence and bobs up and down a lot.



Like this?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 391857


Similar apart from the eyes and general fluffiness..


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> New visitor to my _bird _feeder this morning.
> ID required please.
> Smaller than a sparrow, dull brown, feeds on both the ground and feeding platforms. Sits on the fence and bobs up and down a lot.



Dunnock?
Chaffinch?
Egret?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2018)

I'm back from my scan. Rick Wakeman was hiding in the room somewhere as I could hear him playing on his electronic sympathiser. It was a bit strange as it seemed like he was playing bits of the Who's "Won't Get Fooled Again" .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2018)

The sun is out, hurrah how much better it feels


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2018)

hailstone is out in wigan


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5119125, member: 9609"]a wren sort of bobs up and down a bit - but if it is just marginally smaller than a house sparrow then it could be a Dunnock (hedge sparrow) they seem to spend a lot of time on the ground below feeders.[/QUOTE]
Meadow Pipit?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2018)




----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jan 2018)

@User9609 @potsy I’m thinking that it was a Dunnock. A friend has them in his garden regularly so maybe they’re spreading out over the area a bit.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> @User9609 @potsy I’m thinking that it was a Dunnock. A friend has them in his garden regularly so maybe they’re spreading out over the area a bit.


Dunnock's the most likely


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jan 2018)

After a chat with virgin media about my all inclusive £93 a month bill and telling them I've decided it' move time..

Well what do you know , we've be emailing you to offer a new deal as your on standard tariff...Oh really??
That is odd as I have asked several times why I'm paying so much and you tell me it's the best you can do.

Well it' now £63.50 a month and we get a new v6 box..

Oh thanks..will I get a refund for all the money you over charged?
No sorry..bye

Thieves


----------



## mybike (17 Jan 2018)

Just had some photos I took before I got my first DSLR back. Better than I expected, I may have to go out with my old film camera.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2018)

Today is my....


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Today is my....
> 
> View attachment 391889


I’m not sure whether to congratulate you or not!


----------



## potsy (17 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> @User9609 @potsy I’m thinking that it was a Dunnock. A friend has them in his garden regularly so maybe they’re spreading out over the area a bit.


My dunnocks haven't been around for a while, had a few regulars last year.


----------



## luckyfox (17 Jan 2018)

I forgot to post my eBay stuff


----------



## petek (17 Jan 2018)

Last seal pup has departed. They grow up so fast.


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2018)

I've had a good day, the hospital gave my Good Lady a pass out for the afternoon, so I picked her up and took her down the club for the afternoon and we caught up with mates gossiped drank tea and played bingo before I had to return her back to the hospital.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Paging @Hill Wimp @User @hopless500
> 
> View attachment 391852
> View attachment 391853
> ...


I do hope you haven't come home empty handed ???


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jan 2018)

My cough got an ASBO at work today and i was told to depart early. I have a constant headache from coughing.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> My cough got an ASBO at work today and i was told to depart early. I have a constant headache from the Gin.



FTFY


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> That sounds good news. I hope the progress continues. I’ll keep my fingers crossed



Thank you, progress is being made, but we've still a long way to go yet.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> I, too, have that cough. It’s horrible isn’t it. The whole of my chest aches from it. I fear Mrs R will be giving me an ASBO.


I just got told to die more quietly several times!


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> FTFY


I have no desire for Gin


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> I, too, have that cough. It’s horrible isn’t it. The whole of my chest aches from it. I fear Mrs R will be giving me an ASBO.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jan 2018)

luckyfox said:


> I forgot to post my eBay stuff




You promised


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have no desire for Gin


 ..............................................................


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Chilly on the beach but no snow.
> 
> 2nd lot of antibiotics now to clear this chest infection. I'm fed up of this being ill lark


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2018)

They just announced on our local TV programme that the price of Wind has fallen !


----------



## roadrash (17 Jan 2018)

does that mean we will be getting more of it..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I have no desire for Gin


Truly shocking news! Do you think you will need to see a therapist?


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Truly shocking news! Do you think you will need to see a therapist?


Quite possibly.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2018)

It's snowing. Again.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jan 2018)

@Hill Wimp keeps talking about a self-build project... hopefully this will do the trick for a while.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jan 2018)

The 400mm length of 1/4" by 2 1/2" aluminium flat bar that the postman brought this morning could have potential. At present, I'm unsure what that might be.


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2018)

I saw this and thought of @Hill Wimp.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2018)

roadrash said:


> does that mean we will be getting more of it..


There's plenty on the way. How much do you want?


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2018)

User said:


> It’s horrible and windy out there.
> 
> And I’ve got to go to London today.


I had to clear the road of wheelie bins before I could get the Trabant through.. it was apparently very windy here though I slept right through it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2018)

Wow seriously windy...laying in bed listening to bits of tree debris hitting the Windows and things blowing around in the street ..and the worst still to come this morning..


Hope onto your hats day


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> There's plenty on the way. How much do you want?



we've got more than enough again today thank you


----------



## GM (18 Jan 2018)

Nice day for a kite!


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2018)

I was hoping to get a bike ride in today, its not looking promising.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’m not sure whether to congratulate you or not!


Indeed... this place...


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2018)

Morning. It's nice and sunny here at the moment , the wind has eased off a bit. 
It looks like our garden furniture couldn't believe the weather last night and is having a lie down.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Jan 2018)

Don't think I've ever had to light candles to get ready for work before


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2018)

Nice day to be working indoors


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Indeed... this place...


Can't live with it.... can't live without it!


----------



## mybike (18 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> Isn't that samphire? It belongs with fish.



I don't think it is, not the samphire I've seen anyway.



Fab Foodie said:


> Never heard that before... where does it come from?



I'd never seen anything green on a plate of fish & chips in south London, or NW Norfolk. Came as quite a shock when someone gave me some green mush!



PeteXXX said:


> Fish with parsley sauce? That’s white with green spots...



Never understood parsley sauce.


----------



## mybike (18 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> New visitor to my _bird _feeder this morning.
> ID required please.
> Smaller than a sparrow, dull brown, feeds on both the ground and feeding platforms. Sits on the fence and bobs up and down a lot.



You're a bit strict, requiring ID from feathered friends.


----------



## mybike (18 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> You are quite right, it isn't samphire, must be some sort of salad leaf.
> Don't fresh garden peas go with fish and chips, or is that not traditional?



I think garden peas are nearly as bad as the mush.
Always refused the bread and butter, they offered it with tinned fruit as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2018)

Windy here, but may get above freezing today.


----------



## potsy (18 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> Fish and chips and tinned fruit??


Don't be giving the wannabe ponces any ideas


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> Fish and chips and tinned fruit??


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2018)

mybike said:


> You're a bit strict, requiring ID from feathered friends.


Can’t be too careful these days!!


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> I was hoping to get a bike ride in today, its not looking promising.



Well that didn't work out too bad, by nine the rain had gone and by quarter past I was on my way. I didn't see any of the forcast showers and the more general rain that was supposed to arrive by two didn't, so in the end I managed a slow slog of a ride, 51 miles in total and my first ride for a week and a half, I'm knackered now.


----------



## postman (18 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> Well that didn't work out too bad, by nine the rain had gone and by quarter past I was on my way. I didn't see any of the forcast showers and the more general rain that was supposed to arrive by two didn't, so in the end I managed a slow slog of a ride, 51 miles in total and my first ride for a week and a half, I'm knackered now.


----------



## postman (18 Jan 2018)

Mrs Postman out.Central heating on timer,so i am sat here with my thick cricket jumper on. Cosy and warm.Shame about the sheep who provided the wool.I hope it's not too cold for them.


----------



## postman (18 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Face facts, that jumper is old enough that @potsy has eaten them by now.




Hey you this old batsman is 68 not out in Feb.I think someone said i was a batsman it sounded like that anyway.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2018)

mybike said:


> I don't think it is, not the samphire I've seen anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





User13710 said:


> You are quite right, it isn't samphire, must be some sort of salad leaf.
> Don't fresh garden peas go with fish and chips, or is that not traditional?



Looks like a sprig of fresh dill to me....we need the answer @Fab Foodie ....


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2018)

For @potsy - This might help you to identify the winter birds in your garden.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> For @potsy - This might help you to identify the winter birds in your garden.
> 
> View attachment 392066



I love the little fella in his wellies.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> I love the little fella in his wellies.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jan 2018)

Talking of wild birds another sack of seed fetched from Wilko in town on the Trike. Sat here thawing out with a cup of Green Tea.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Talking of wild birds another sack of seed fetched from Wilko in town on the Trike. Sat here thawing out with a cup of Green Tea.


Does that go with fish ?


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Does that go with fish ?


Green tea is certainly nice after a fish supper, never tried the birdseed.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Talking of wild birds another sack of seed fetched from Wilko in town on the Trike. Sat here thawing out with a cup of Green Tea.


Why's the sack of seed need thawing out?


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why's the sack of seed need thawing out?


The saddle was a bit cold.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> The saddle was a bit cold.


You need 





Battery powered heated saddle!


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Looks like a sprig of fresh dill to me....we need the answer @Fab Foodie ....
> 
> View attachment 392064


Correct my epicurian friend!

But there was also some hidden greenery.....
Who cares, it was Scrummy. :-)


----------



## luckyfox (18 Jan 2018)

I forgot to take my antibiotic before I ate.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jan 2018)

luckyfox said:


> I forgot to take my antibiotic before I ate.


----------



## tyred (18 Jan 2018)

I'm going out for a walk.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jan 2018)

tyred said:


> I'm going out for a walk.


 ?


----------



## postman (18 Jan 2018)

tyred said:


> I'm going out for a walk.



"I am just going outside, and may be some time"



[/QUOTE]


Er something went wrong,but you get the idea.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jan 2018)

Watching the Hairy Bikers, Corsica looks nice.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Jan 2018)

Yay. We have power


----------



## hopless500 (18 Jan 2018)

Better rescue my prosecco bottle from outside the back door. It's freezing out there which was considerably better than our lukewarm fridge.


----------



## lutonloony (18 Jan 2018)

Practicing the old darts tonight. Hit 180, followed by 11, oh to have some consistency


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2018)

lutonloony said:


> Practicing the old darts tonight. Hit 180, followed by 11, oh to have some consistency


Use the bottom half of the board.


----------



## tyred (18 Jan 2018)

postman said:


> Er something went wrong,but you get the idea.



I've made it back unscathed. Pavements starting to get icy.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jan 2018)

The word in da hood is that Lidl are opening a spanking new store ten minutes walk away. I was so excited that I forgot to file my tax return.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The word in da hood is that Lidl are opening a spanking new store ten minutes walk away. I was so excited that I forgot to file my tax return.


HMRC won't accept that as an excuse!


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> HMRC won't accept that as an excuse!


Yes, you're right. The £100 late filing penalty could be far better spent on cheap charcuterie and dodgy DIY tools.


----------



## lutonloony (19 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Use the bottom half of the board.


Then I normally hit 2s and 3s!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jan 2018)

Ouch, Kizzy is biting my ankle again, she must want something.....................probably food.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2018)

Morning. Lovely clear sky with bright stars at the moment. The cars look nice and sparkly due to the frost.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jan 2018)

Right, Cat's fed, Toast consumed and sitting here with a Green tea. I wonder what jobs Maz has planned for me today.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2018)

I was trying to get into Death in Paradise last night and Found that I was being distracted by what looked like the main character's hair changing. I thought it kept changing colour. I became so engrossed in watching it change that I lost the plot.


----------



## mybike (19 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Lovely clear sky with bright stars at the moment. The cars look nice and sparkly due to the frost.



Really clear night last night, this morning it's 28.6F


----------



## postman (19 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The word in da hood is that Lidl are opening a spanking new store ten minutes walk away. I was so excited that I forgot to file my tax return.



Clever,i failed to fill mine in.As an Alien was escaping from my chest.


----------



## postman (19 Jan 2018)

Logging in is easier now i have changed my password.There is no a in it.So i don't catch the Caps Lock key.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jan 2018)

27 Fahrenheit here, on change of automobile day.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2018)

First advert for Christmas 2018


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jan 2018)

Gotta get an early start, knowing contractors.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2018)

They said that it would feel like being snapped by an elastic band. They failed to mention how big the band was.


----------



## postman (19 Jan 2018)

Just spent 45 mins in a cafe.With an old footballing mate of mine,from the 60's and 70's.just bumped in to him.After coming out from the dentist,i needed a latte and sticky bun,as you do after an inspection and clean..That is me the goalkeeper,Chris is second in front row left.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2018)

On the way out to the M4 this morning I saw 2 Roe Deer running across a field, in the next field were 2 other Deer looking to see what all the fuss was. In a field in Swindon I saw a Fox ambling about and in another field a bit further along I saw another 3 Deer. It was a nice morning for wildlife.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jan 2018)

@Hill Wimp has been for a test drive....


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jan 2018)

User said:


> And?


Sorted :-)


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sorted :-)


A word of warning. Don't sit behind the rear wheel when you go over a speed bump.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2018)

So the new virgin box was delivered but Yodel gave it to neighbour as we were out.
The neighbours son delivers the package after I couldn't get an answer.
Sorry he says but the Husky has chewed the package but it seems ok..


So you left it on the floor for the dog to play with Cheers and yes it is damaged..ffs


----------



## tyred (19 Jan 2018)

I've just acquired n+1 - a vandalised Raleigh Pioneer rescued from outside the local library. Frame, bars, saddle, brake levers, canti brakes, bottom bracket, chainset, 6 speed block and front and rear derailleurs all in good condition, somebody had wrecked the wheels and it looked like someone had already stolen the gear shifters.

I had noted it every day since before Christmas when walking to work and finally asked this evening in the library if they knew anything about it and was told by the Librarian to take it as the council were going to charge them to send someone to take it away.

I can confirm the following
a) Cheap bike locks break very, very easily. I was able to pull it open by bracing my foot against the bike stand and giving the bike a hard jerk.
b) You can break a lock and walk of with a bike in a busy shopping area at 5pm and nobody will bother you.
c) A Raleigh Pioneer gets very heavy after you've carried it 3/4 mile. I really should have went and got the car.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2018)

The hospital has given me some very strong antibiotics. No products containing milk 2 hours either side of taking them. I suppose that includes choc choc !


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jan 2018)

Yes.
I'm not a doctor, but I'm a skilled taker of antibiotics. Drink lots of water, each antibiotic has different diet changes. I have one where I should not take antacids or vitamins 6 hours before or two hours after my antibiotic, or some such. I just set up a pill schedule by the recommendation, then I'm set.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Hill Wimp has been for a test drive....
> 
> View attachment 392195
> View attachment 392196


Cab and platform look like Fiat/Chrysler. Very nice. I have to pick up my new to me Nissan Murano today.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Cab and platform look like Fiat/Chrysler. Very nice. I have to pick up my new to me Nissan Murano today.


Peugeot Boxer and alutech chassis.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2018)

tyred said:


> I've just acquired n+1 - a vandalised Raleigh Pioneer rescued from outside the local library. Frame, bars, saddle, brake levers, canti brakes, bottom bracket, chainset, 6 speed block and front and rear derailleurs all in good condition, somebody had wrecked the wheels and it looked like someone had already stolen the gear shifters.
> 
> I had noted it every day since before Christmas when walking to work and finally asked this evening in the library if they knew anything about it and was told by the Librarian to take it as the council were going to charge them to send someone to take it away.
> 
> ...


Good man!


----------



## mybike (20 Jan 2018)

postman said:


> Logging in is easier now i have changed my password.There is no a in it.So i don't catch the Caps Lock key.



You've stopped using 'postman' 'postman' and now use 'postman' 'monkey'?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2018)

I almost forgot that I'm not supposed to have milk 2 hours before taking my tablet. I was just about to drink the tea I just made when it suddenly dawned on me.
It is the Calne Model Railway Exhibition today and tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2018)

Coventry is a tad damp this morning. For some strange reason I woke up with this running in my head.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> Coventry is a tad damp this morning. For some strange reason I woke up with this running in my head.



Bit worrying that....


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2018)

What a filthy day..
I moved my new Marin last night and found the BB has partially siezed.
30 Miles !! I did ride through a bit of flooding but wtf 30 miles and only bought it on the 22 December!!

I'll have to see if it can be saved though I think a trip to the shop will be needed.
Should be a free new one


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2018)

D**n ! I just fancied some toast, buttered it and was about to take a bite when ! Guess what's in it ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2018)

meta lon said:


> What a filthy day..
> I moved my new Marin last night and found the BB has partially siezed.
> 30 Miles !! I did ride through a bit of flooding but wtf 30 miles and only bought it on the 22 December!!
> 
> ...


Did it have any grease in it ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2018)

meta lon said:


> What a filthy day..
> I moved my new Marin last night and found the BB has partially siezed.
> 30 Miles !! I did ride through a bit of flooding but wtf 30 miles and only bought it on the 22 December!!
> 
> ...


So, a Marin is nowhere near marine....


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Did it have any grease in it ?



I've just had it in bits..and yes red grease..but despite my efforts it's knackered.
Bearings looked good and shiny but as tight as a tight thing.

Fitted a fresh one that came off my Orange Crush build " shimano XT" good condition and now packed with white waterproof grease.

The Marin one just looks like a generic cheap thing


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Peugeot Boxer and alutech chassis.








Over here, looks like the Ram Van(don't laugh) Promaster. I believe they are all a Fiat Ducato.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2018)

My driveway now has a 2014 Nissan Murano parked on it. Old Lancer will probably go to auction. I don't see any dealer having that on their lot. Ten year's service, rarely any repair time, no big issues at all. Lancer was a very fine car, but a minivan more suits me, what with hauling bikes and all. And being 6'3" tall.



from CarGurus


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2018)

Oh, and here's a bunch of pictures, although I have base level interior, and don't have the tent (yet).


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNWoQZXa2z8


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jan 2018)

Tipping down with snow here. Not what I was expecting from the forecast.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2018)

Raining here, I do not want your snow thank you Phil.

The garden is too wet for gardening. So I am indoors this weekend doing sewing. 

Anyone got any garments that need altering or repairing? Please note that I do not include the turning up of trousers.


----------



## screenman (20 Jan 2018)

Lincolnshire police are geting fitness mentors, me thinks that might mean less time spent policeing.


----------



## GM (20 Jan 2018)

'orrible wet day here, glad the snooker is on the telly.


----------



## potsy (20 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> Anyone got any garments that need altering or repairing? Please note that I do not include the turning up of trousers.


What about shorts?


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2018)




----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jan 2018)

Not really "mundane",as i've just seen some git driving a tipper truck over a zebra crossing while someone was stood there waiting for him to stop and let them cross. The reason the driver didn't stop was because he was texting on his phone!


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Tipping down with snow here. Not what I was expecting from the forecast.


You believed them!

"It's going to get warmer this year", was one from last week.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> What about shorts?



Yes, I could turn up the hem on a pair of your shorts. Shall I make you another pair from the fabric I have to cut off?


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2018)

I had a fleece jumper that was slightly too small, and I made it into a sleeveless jumper. I cut off the sleeves and used that fabric to make it bigger. Sometimes when I am gardening, it is too warm for a shirt and jumper, so the sleeveless one will be ideal. Or if it is very cold, it can be an extra layer over a long-sleeved blouse, and under a long-sleeved fleece. 

The next item is a pair of trousers that need to be made smaller in the waistband.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


>



Same here. Yesterday I re-potted some escallonia plants (grown from cuttings) that needed to have fresh compost and a larger pot. I do not think I need to water them today. The end of the garden is very windy so I will be putting them there to provide some wind resistance, when they are bigger. There are ten plants that will ready to plant when the soil has warmed up. Not only I am saving money, but it is the satisfaction of growing them myself, for virtually nothing, except my time and labour.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jan 2018)

I have been running a workshop. I'm knackered now


----------



## postman (20 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I have been running a workshop. I'm knackered now



I say i say I never knew workshops could run.But i do know horses can work.


----------



## potsy (20 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I have been running


----------



## postman (20 Jan 2018)

I hate this low sun,it's showing all the dust in the kitchen and on the hall floor.Just had to wash that floor.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> Same here. Yesterday I re-potted some escallonia plants (grown from cuttings) that needed to have fresh compost and a larger pot. I do not think I need to water them today. The end of the garden is very windy so I will be putting them there to provide some wind resistance, when they are bigger. There are ten plants that will ready to plant when the soil has warmed up. Not only I am saving money, but it is the satisfaction of growing them myself, for virtually nothing, except my time and labour.



Growing from seeds and cuttings is vert rewarding


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I have been running a workshop. I'm knackered now


How did it go?


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> How did it go?


Really well. They want to come back for more


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Really well. They want to come back for more


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jan 2018)

One of them has obviously gone home and carried on to get her bird finished - she has just emailed me a picture and it's


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Really well. They want to come back for more


----------



## hopless500 (20 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


>


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2018)

I am listening to opera on the radio, Saturday afternoon regular listening for say, 50 years." Thais" by Massenet today. Waiting for Mrs. GA at seafood place for lunch.


----------



## luckyfox (20 Jan 2018)

I really want to go for run.
It’s too icy so I’m staying put.


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am listening to opera on the radio, Saturday afternoon regular listening for say, 50 years." Thais" by Massenet today. Waiting for Mrs. GA at seafood place for lunch.


Craig Charles Funk and Soul show here...


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Craig Charles Funk and Soul show here...



A snoring cat here


----------



## robjh (20 Jan 2018)

I've just sung along to an Elton John tribute band playing Benny and the Jets. That's a sentence I never thought I'd say in my life.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> You believed them!
> 
> "It's going to get warmer this year", was one from last week.


Well, the Met Office has a bad habit of changing the forecast after the weather has changed to make it appear they saw it coming and the other forecasts still said rain regardless.

I'm intrigued as to what tomorrow brings. Rain forecast, but a weather warning out for snow and ice just to cover themselves.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Well, the Met Office has a bad habit of changing the forecast after the weather has changed to make it appear they saw it coming and the other forecasts still said rain regardless.
> 
> I'm intrigued as to what tomorrow brings. Rain forecast, but a weather warning out for snow and ice just to cover themselves.


If you've light fog now, then the rain in the early hours will clear it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2018)

Just a quick test on new phone for picture posting and spelling check.
All working fine it seems.


----------



## gavgav (20 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Tipping down with snow here. Not what I was expecting from the forecast.


On Thursday, the forecast for today was a bright sunny day


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2018)

meta lon said:


> Just a quick test on new phone for picture posting and spelling check.
> All working fine it seems.
> View attachment 392447


What happened to the gate ?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2018)

Oooh! It isn't half dark out there.


----------



## mybike (21 Jan 2018)

Just waiting for Mrs M to get up so I can go for a walk. The towpath was becoming indistinguishable from the canal proper yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2018)

mybike said:


> Just waiting for Mrs M to get up so I can go for a walk. The towpath was becoming indistinguishable from the canal proper yesterday.


A bit tricky then ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> What happened to the gate ?



It wasn't me !!


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2018)

What a frosty start,white everywhere.
Not doing much today,loving this phone,so much easier and better laid out functions.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2018)

I was wondering if a cyclist's obsession for collecting bikes, N+1, plus bike related bits could be likened to that of the Bower Bird ? The shed or garage which is the Bower, is decorated in such a way as to distract a mate!


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2018)

New lady on BBC one news, she is rather lovely


----------



## GM (21 Jan 2018)

I've just changed the bulb on my bedside lamp, now I can see the mistakes I'm making on my crossword!


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2018)

Just started snowing here in Leicester, only little flakes yet but it's a start.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jan 2018)

It's snowing


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jan 2018)

Looks rather nice here on the beach.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2018)

Snow won't be long here either


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2018)

Wet rain here !


----------



## Katherine (21 Jan 2018)

It's dry and still outside. I'm enjoying sitting up in bed with my book and my Hudl, but wondering if we were right to cancel the club rides today? Nobody fancied the sleet and heavy rain that was forecast. I went out yesterday instead and got cold and wet!


----------



## Katherine (21 Jan 2018)

mybike said:


> Just waiting for Mrs M to get up so I can go for a walk. The towpath was becoming indistinguishable from the canal proper yesterday.


Do you only ever ride on the towpath? If it's flooded, why not find a new route? Quiet roads?


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> It's dry and still outside. I'm enjoying sitting up in bed with my book and my Hudl, but wondering if we were right to cancel the club rides today? Nobody fancied the sleet and heavy rain that was forecast. I went out yesterday instead and got cold and wet!



I got up this morning looked at the snow and abandoned my plans to ride today, I'll ride tomorrow. Some of the local clubs were posting on facebook last night saying their rides had been cancelled.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2018)

What a woefully wet weekend!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Most adults realise a forecast =/= a guarantee.
> 
> *forecast*
> ˈfɔːkɑːst/
> ...


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2018)

It's snowing


----------



## Katherine (21 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> It's snowing


Oh! So it is


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> Oh! So it is


I don't think we'll be making snowmen though


----------



## Katherine (21 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> I don't think we'll be making snowmen though


Too wet? It would also require going outside which I have no intention of doing!


----------



## tyred (21 Jan 2018)

I've just trial fitted some spare wheels into my Raleigh project. I think it will all work out fine. I was worried whoever had completely trashed the originals might have bent the frame in the process but it is all nice and true.








A bona-fide Nottingham frame 




Pioneer Jaguar - can anyone date this. I'm assuming early '90s?




Lightweight! A bit of poetic licence used by the Raleigh marketing team I think. I've seen worse but it's definitely far from a lightweight frame.




Whoever fitted the rear brake cable didn't really understand the concept of how brake cables work


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Wet rain here !


You've had dry rain there?


----------



## potsy (21 Jan 2018)

Thought I'd have a walk out in the snow rain to get some fresh air...thank heavens for Paramo jackets


----------



## hopless500 (21 Jan 2018)

Bloody snowing here although it's now little spitty bits


----------



## postman (21 Jan 2018)

Out in Headingley famed as the home of Yorkshire and Leeds rugby.It snowed that hard,i was forced in to a coffee shop for twenty mins.


----------



## gavgav (21 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Most adults realise a forecast =/= a guarantee.
> 
> *forecast*
> ˈfɔːkɑːst/
> ...


I don’t like adulting sometimes and so that’s why I don’t understand the forecasts then. Makes sense now!


----------



## petek (21 Jan 2018)

Dogs are picketing for afternoon walkies but it is sleeting sideways. Negotiations continue.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> Thought I'd have a walk out in the snow rain to get some fresh air...thank heavens for Paramo jackets
> 
> View attachment 392522


Paramo, worth every penny in my book.... you can also use them when cycling


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2018)

32 F here, expecting 50 for a high. Cloudy, as it always is here when it warms up in the winter. We seem to be over the worst of winter, now time for french toast and bacon atmo.


----------



## Speicher (21 Jan 2018)

I have discovered, by accident today, that if you make the legs of a pair of trousers narrower, and you make the waist smaller by taking in the waistband, it may make the trousers the right length, rather than too long.  If you have assumed that they will be too long by about two inches, and did not exactly match the bottom hems of the sides you have taken in, you may have to redo the hems anyway, to keep them the same length as before. Or turn them up by a miniscule amount.

Yes I know that no one else would notice, I but I know there is a quarter inch difference. And yes, I had ironed them flat before making those adjustments. 

They say you learn from your mistakes.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jan 2018)

I am eating cheese.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2018)

Touchdown!
Skol, Vikings!


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jan 2018)

To my eternal shame, I succumbed. I always knew that I would never be able to resist the seductive allure of a 25p refund from HMRC.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jan 2018)

Today, I am mostly not going to Bornholm on account of Lurgy#2...


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today, I am mostly not going to Bornholm on account of Lurgy#2...




I've yet to succumb to 'lurgy', it has had a couple of attempts to get me but I've fought I off with a little help from the lime in G&T I suspect.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jan 2018)

I have a slightly sore throat,I think it's from shouting at a total tool on the way to work.
Slip road use should be a driving test all on its own.
The amount of people that A think they have right of way regardless and B it's compulsory to stop when there's no cars coming.
Mirrors and turning one's head are something that seem to have gone out of Vogue


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today, I am mostly not going to Bornholm on account of Lurgy#2...



. I seem to have recovered from lurgy 1, but I seem to have gained a cough, at times I sound like a 60 a day smoker.


----------



## mybike (22 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> A bit tricky then ?



At the rate it's going I'll have to wear my walking boots & just ignore the puddles.



Katherine said:


> Do you only ever ride on the towpath? If it's flooded, why not find a new route? Quiet roads?



I usually start off along the towpath. I live halfway up a hill, just above the level of the canal and all the roads out of town are either up a steep bit or major routes. I've a possible route in mind, but I'm not sure how hilly it is.



User said:


> IIRC @mybike lives on a canal boat... he was also talking about going for a walk.



Sorry, you don't recall correctly.  But I was talking about going for a walk.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> . I seem to have recovered from lurgy 1, but I seem to have gained a cough, at times I sound like a 60 a day smoker.




Very nasty chest infection doing the rounds @dave r so you may need to get a antibiotic ?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> . I seem to have recovered from lurgy 1, but I seem to have gained a cough, at times I sound like a 60 a day smoker.


Take care !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2018)

Morning ! I think all of my hospital visits and a trip round the model railway exhibition have worn me out. My brain seems to have disappeared !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2018)

I may have had some help in setting up my photos this morning !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2018)

bggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg|||||||@~~~~~~~~~#######

Schrodie just Posted this.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> . I seem to have recovered from lurgy 1, but I seem to have gained a cough, at times I sound like a 60 a day smoker.


Paging @Hill Wimp


----------



## Speicher (22 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I may have had some help in setting up my photos this morning !
> View attachment 392640



It is very important that you are supervised.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> bggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg|||||||@~~~~~~~~~#######
> 
> Schrodie just Posted this.


Heidi once did the same, and Glenn Becks' website came up.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Paging @Hill Wimp


I'm on lurgy #2. The drugs have run out again so I'm going to try to go back to the Drs tomorrow. My chest is still crackling like anything and I have a deep pain in one half which I think may be pleurisy.

I may just go to the vets and be done with it all.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Can I have your gin collection?


You'll have to get past fabbers first.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm on lurgy #2. The drugs have run out again so I'm going to try to go back to the Drs tomorrow. My chest is still crackling like anything and I have a deep pain in one half which I think may be pleurisy.
> 
> I may just go to the vets and be done with it all.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Can I have your gin collection?


Get in the queue!


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jan 2018)

A very gentle  for all the poorly people


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2018)

My daughter seems to have been fined £40 by the car park company that runs R. U. H. Parking in Bath. My daughter says that they paid for 3 hours and stayed less than 1. 

I don't know if they still have the ticket.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jan 2018)

It is snowing


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jan 2018)

Ok, had a rather embarrassing moment today. One of our colleagues has been off poorly for about 5 weeks, he came back in today so doing my job, I gave him his holiday sheet and his 2 bottles of wine from the company, he thanked me then next to the bottles he plonked down a big bag of stuff from a pharmacy and said 'probably not a good idea', I apologised profusely, I didn't know about his meds and offered him biscuits instead, he declined and accepted the wine for another time. Thankfully we are old mates so he didn't take offense.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> I'm sure Dr Gravel would be able to see you tomorrow if you can get to North London. What possibly could go wrong?


----------



## dave r (22 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I'm on lurgy #2. The drugs have run out again so I'm going to try to go back to the Drs tomorrow. My chest is still crackling like anything and I have a deep pain in one half which I think may be pleurisy.
> 
> I may just go to the vets and be done with it all.


----------



## postman (22 Jan 2018)

I am feeling on top of the world.So i hereby make this statement.Sometime this spring or summer.I am going to ride to Skipton via Embsay Railway Station on a pie ride.I feel that good.Vernon nominated a pie shop.Here i come.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jan 2018)

Our local pub asked for volunteers this evening for a trial gin tasting evening. They have set up The Travelling Juniper Berries, going to festivals etc..so wanted to try out on regulars to get feedback, I don't like gin but did enjoy 2 of them. We tried 5 gins with their choice of tonic and suggestions of other tonics, they have a few rough edges but the whole point of this evening was to iron them out and to get honest thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jan 2018)

I got a splendid new bit of footwear in Paddington this morning. It's not very comfortable, but it would be a lot worse without it.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I got a splendid new bit of footwear in Paddington this morning. It's not very comfortable, but it would be a lot worse without it.
> View attachment 392719




Slight adjustment to your pedal positions and you should be good to go.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I got a splendid new bit of footwear in Paddington this morning. It's not very comfortable, but it would be a lot worse without it.
> View attachment 392719


 

What happened ?


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jan 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Slight adjustment to your pedal positions and you should be good to go.


There's acres of plastic for installing cleats, but I think I might clash with the crank arms.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I got a splendid new bit of footwear in Paddington this morning. It's not very comfortable, but it would be a lot worse without it.
> View attachment 392719


I wore one of those last year. I've still got it. We could get together and make something with two lame left feet.

Generally speaking: lurgies be gone!


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> What happened ?


I'd love to say that it was the result of a high speed descent, or to due a heroic act in the defence of a helpless maiden, but the cause was slightly less noteworthy.













I slipped on the bathroom floor and had a perfect fracture of my left lateral malleolus


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jan 2018)

User said:


> It's the first step to becoming an Imperial Stormtrooper.


It got gasps of admiration from a teenager as I left St Mary's.


----------



## GM (22 Jan 2018)

GM said:


> For the last two weeks there has been a surgical boot on the central reservation on the M25 between junction 17 and 18. Well, it wasn't there this evening, so I assume the owner has reclaimed it.



@slowmotion I see you've found it then!  Ouch!


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'd love to say that it was the result of a high speed descent, or to due a heroic act in the defence of a helpless maiden, but the cause was slightly less noteworthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 GWS fella


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jan 2018)

GM said:


> @slowmotion I see you've found it then!  Ouch!


If you look on Ebay, you'll find lots of them on the secondhand market. Fortunately, the wonderful NHS produced mine for no charge. If anybody is really keen to own a new one, you can buy them from an outfit in Clapham for about £100. Alternatively, suffer a bit of pain and get one free.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I got a splendid new bit of footwear in Paddington this morning. It's not very comfortable, but it would be a lot worse without it.
> View attachment 392719


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> GWS fella


It heals in about six weeks they say. The pain comes and goes depending on the dosage of analgesics but it's perfectly manageable. Hobbling about is OK with a bit of practice. The best bit is that you can take off the cast for a bath or to give your foot a bit of air.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> It heals in about six weeks they say. The pain comes and goes depending on the dosage of analgesics but it's perfectly manageable. Hobbling about is OK with a bit of practice. The best bit is that you can take off the cast for a bath or to give your foot a bit of air.


1 piece of advice, don't hobble/limp even if that means walking very slowly. Once you 'teach' yourself to limp (muscle memory) it takes ages to 'unlearn' it, just try to keep to your normal gait as much as possible.

I've had surgery on my knee as well as twice with my broken femur and I still don't limp, can't walk very far but unless you knew what I'd done you'd never notice.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> 1 piece of advice, don't hobble/limp even if that means walking very slowly. Once you 'teach' yourself to limp (muscle memory) it takes ages to 'unlearn' it, just try to keep to your normal gait as much as possible.
> 
> I've had surgery on my knee as well as twice with my broken femur and I still don't limp, can't walk very far but unless you knew what I'd done you'd never notice.


Thanks for the advice. It's very early days for me because it only happened on Saturday. I need to study some YouTube clips of how to use my crutches but I don't have time. I'm off to India this morning. Fortunately, I'll have an air cast not a rigid one. It'll be "on the job training". There'll be plenty of time to learn out there.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2018)

Oooh! There's a strange pink glow all around !


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jan 2018)

Gws @slowmotion 
Easy does it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jan 2018)

Not a nice morning


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'd love to say that it was the result of a high speed descent, or to due a heroic act in the defence of a helpless maiden, but the cause was slightly less noteworthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heal quick my friend


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jan 2018)

Get well soon @slowmotion


----------



## postman (23 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Wet and windy at the moment...




i love mushy peas also.Go great with fish and chips.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2018)




----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2018)

GWS to @Hill Wimp , @slowmotion , @User14044 , and all the others feeling poorly, as well as the guide dog.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jan 2018)

#3rdlotofdrugs collected.

Please let these finally kill this!!


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> #3rdlotofdrugs collected.
> 
> Please let these finally kill this!!


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> #3rdlotofdrugs collected.
> 
> Please let these finally kill this!!


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jan 2018)

I'm catching up on my Mundanity...Also browsing Explorer 315 (Carlisle area).


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Vern......I'm thinking of you



In honour of Vernon I'll re-post the recipe link he sent me for the Indian Potato Pie,

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...n-potato-pie&usg=AOvVaw3qH3iFMuPa7NOhT2Ywr88K

Definite recommendation, here's one I made,


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2018)

Lloyd Grossman is in my office.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Lloyd Grossman is in my office.


How did he get in - through the keyhole, or is he a little too Chubby?


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jan 2018)

Aperitif said:


> How did he get in - through the keyhole, or is he a little too Chubby?




He's got a busted foot.

Trivia fact.. he's a music man, guitar, and has his own band.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> He's got a busted foot.
> 
> Trivia fact.. he's a music man, guitar, and has his own band.


Let's hope he doesn't sing (or speak)


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> ....and here is the man himself at work in his kitchen (picture taken in Nov 2015)
> 
> View attachment 392775


That was a fab day. I will never forget the musclebound squirrel in his garden and the amazing pastry on those pies.

Hello big man, you are never forgotten x


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> He's got a busted foot.
> 
> Trivia fact.. he's a music man, guitar, and has his own band.


----------



## Bollo (23 Jan 2018)

I have just been served a luke-warm latte.


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> @Hill Wimp is the medication working? I hope so......this lurgy is horrible. Dr Gravel says he's happy to help out if needed. He's currently learning how to take out appendices.
> 
> 
> BTW it's his birthday today.........my baby boy is 26.


Well I'm not allowed any alcohol at all with the new pills and I can't lie down for 30 minutes after I have taken them so they really had better work !


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Are you sure your doctor isn't just taking the piss?


She was rather insistent and told me to read the instructions fully. I did and they say exactly the same.

Apparently it's to do with the fact they can damage your pipework if they don't get good passage to your stomach.

I'm wondering what on earth she has given me


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> She was rather insistent and told me to read the instructions fully. I did and they say exactly the same.
> 
> Apparently it's to do with the fact they can damage your pipework if they don't get good passage to your stomach.
> 
> I'm wondering what on earth she has given me



Drain Doctor?


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> She was rather insistent and told me to read the instructions fully. I did and they say exactly the same.
> 
> Apparently it's to do with the fact they can damage your pipework if they don't get good passage to your stomach.
> 
> I'm wondering what on earth she has given me



Sounds almost as good as some stuff I was given for bronchitis some years ago, doctor told me to mix a teaspoon full with half a cup of warm water, and make sure I was sitting down when I took it, it was like rocket fuel and cleared my chest in about three days.


----------



## Katherine (23 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> Just been listening to Moving Pictures on R4. You get an image of a painting up by going to the website, and then spend half an hour listening as a group of enthusiasts talk about it in fascinating depth. It quite took me out of myself .



I listened to one about a quilt at the weekend. The detail and enthusiasm was wonderful but I have yet to have time to go on a computer to look at it. I was in the kitchen so I couldn't look at it at the time.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Jan 2018)

After five days hibernating, I'm back to work.... in 50mph winds and rain


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Metronidazole by any chance?


Bless you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Metronidazole by any chance?


No Doxycycline.

I think @Fab Foodie may have a bumpy ride this morning as he jets off to Italy.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jan 2018)

What a difference a day makes.
We already have roof tiles on the move at work so this could be intresting


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> No Doxycycline.
> 
> I think @Fab Foodie may have a bumpy ride this morning as he jets off to Italy.



Cyclist meds


----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jan 2018)

just pulled an unplanned all-nighter.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Jan 2018)

User said:


> It’s horrible out there. 50mph gusts and rain. Jack took one look and went back under the duvet.


I'd like to do the same


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Jan 2018)

Good morning all 

One day closer to retirement


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I'd like to do the same



We did, I got up, put the heating on, made us a brew then went back to bed and I'm now laying in bed wandering round cycle chat on my tablet whilst my Good Lady sleeps next to me. She's been allowed out of hospital for a couple of days and goes back this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Don't you start.... it's bad enough with @Hill Wimp's countdown.



My countdown stopped a couple of years ago.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Don't you start.... it's bad enough with @Hill Wimp's countdown.




I still have about 18 years to go so no, my countdown won't start just yet


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Jan 2018)

Just wondering: is it cheaper to get you roof done in Winter? Never see roofers around in Summer


----------



## GM (24 Jan 2018)

Did I mention I've been retired for 3 months now, great innit!


----------



## potsy (24 Jan 2018)

GM said:


> Did I mention I've been retired for 3 months now, great innit!


Only another 25 years AND I can join you


----------



## GM (24 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> Only another 25 years AND I can join you




You're lucky, I wish I was 25 years younger!


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Interesting.... alcohol isn't actually contraindicated with doxycyline, unless the patient is a chronic alcoholic with liver problems.
> 
> Is your GP trying to say something?


 UK Gin profits have fallen since December.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2018)

Morning. What a lovely wind swept wet day ! .

I seem to have gone down with Nora Batty virus ! I may have a nap soon.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Jan 2018)

GrumpyGregry said:


> just pulled an unplanned all-nighter.


How was she?


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. What a lovely wind swept wet day ! .
> 
> I seem to have gone down with Nora Batty virus ! I may have a nap soon.


----------



## rikki (24 Jan 2018)

33,001 posts! 
All mundane.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Jan 2018)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (24 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> How was she?


Failed to give satisfaction.

Though that was always the expected outcome.

Last night was the very definition of a fool's errand.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jan 2018)

I can see blue sky outside and the rain has stopped for now (I'm off on my bike to work within the hour).


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2018)

Still  down here, we're in the club and will soon be playing bingo with the rest of the pensioners


----------



## subaqua (24 Jan 2018)

renewed my JIB ECS card online . took longer to find the supporting Documents on PC than fill in the forms


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Virtualfor everyone who is still suffering from the dreaded lurgy. I hope you can shake it off soon.


I had a honey & chamomile wheat beer, plus some Fell Robust Porter in the Fell Bar, Penrith, for medicinal purposes only obvs-it worked and the lurgy is shaken woohoo. from me as well to all you sufferers.


----------



## vickster (24 Jan 2018)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-42802901


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2018)

vickster said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-42802901



I've seen that,


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 Jan 2018)

Spent the afternoon with a tissue glued to my nose. The next stage in my winter lurgy appears to be a streaming nose.

#itjustkeepsgiving


----------



## BSOh (24 Jan 2018)

First ever bodypump class today. Everything hurts.


----------



## Ludwig (24 Jan 2018)

My favourite mug has spring a leak. There were puddles developing on my desk and discovered a fine crack in the base of my giant Match of the Day mug. I have a replacement mug but its not the same


----------



## TVC (24 Jan 2018)

As long talked about last year, me and some of my friends.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2018)

Morning. It is nice to wake up to see a clear sky and to see the stars twinkling brightly. I've just been out checking the levels on my wife's car as she said that it smelled of oil yesterday. Everything seemed fine apart from the washer bottle, which has now been topped with blackcurrant flavoured screen wash.
It's not really, it just smells that way.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jan 2018)

Unfortunately I don’t get a choice which I have to use today.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jan 2018)

Also.....






It’s market day by the beach and....






The old fellas are going for a bike ride :-)


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2018)

Ouch! I just bent down to put my jeans on when my back went Ping! I think I'll have a hot bath and see if it gets better.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Ouch! I just bent down to put my jeans on when my back went Ping! I think I'll have a hot bath and see if it gets better.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2018)

Well I don't know if it worked but a soak in the bath has made me feel better. 
I weighed myself and discovered that the crash diet of the bug that I had has made me lose 2lb.


----------



## postman (25 Jan 2018)

Postie in a hurry this morning to get out and go in to town.Cut himself shaving.It has taken 45 mins to stop.So i have now missed my window of opportunity.Go in tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2018)




----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2018)

postman said:


> Postie in a hurry this morning to get out and go in to town.Cut himself shaving.It has taken 45 mins to stop.So i have now missed my window of opportunity.Go in tomorrow.


Gravity Aided is now thinking about himself in the third person.


----------



## postman (25 Jan 2018)

Idiot i have just pulled off the tissue paper that had stopped the bleeding.Only for it to open up the cut again.I don't believe this.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2018)

I'm reading poems of D.H. Lawrence, even if it is Virginia Woolfs' birthday.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jan 2018)

Not much smow on the Gran Sasso for this time of year.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2018)

Any local cuisine ?


----------



## postman (25 Jan 2018)

Just checked bleeding,for some blood to drop on my polo shirt.It won't stop.It was only a little nick.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Jan 2018)

We have our haggis, neeps and tatties but won't have them until tomorrow with a bottle of red


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2018)

The Pogs are busy in the frond.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jan 2018)

4.45pm and it is just starting to get dark.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> 4.45pm and it is just starting to get dark.


Yep, the days are lengthening. Had 2 chooks shut out of their coop tonight so have put the settings back to light sensor.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Any local cuisine ?


A little.....

Last night’s Amberjack






Today’s lunch









Tonight is crustacean antipasti pig-out....


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2018)

A little while ago I received a phone call from my daughter. Could I bring £16.50 to the launderette's as she had forgotten her purse !

I wish they didn't do duvets !


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jan 2018)

Adriatic blues....


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2018)

As there isn't much on the TV tonight I'm watching a DVD of the Battle of Britain.
The sight and sounds of all those Merlin's !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Guess where I am, Fabbers
> 
> View attachment 393175
> View attachment 393176
> ...


All over the place?


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Guess where I am, Fabbers
> 
> View attachment 393175
> View attachment 393176
> ...


Canvey Island?

When you flying home?


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jan 2018)

@Gravity Aided
Dinner :-)

























I’m stuffed!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Gravity Aided
> Dinner :-)
> 
> View attachment 393203
> ...


There's about enough food to last 3 days there! You should be stuffed.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jan 2018)

The self scanner checkouts at Asda were playing up again.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Adriatic blues....
> 
> View attachment 393114
> View attachment 393115
> View attachment 393116



What's up with @User?


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jan 2018)

I quite like Fabbers but I have a loathing for anyone who takes pictures of their food, and I have been known to mention it when a camera is whipped out if I am at the table, I might just let you off if you were not with anyone..... might, just might.

Great picture though made me hungry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Gravity Aided
> Dinner :-)
> 
> View attachment 393203
> ...


Looks like a good flounder there. Are those Langostino, or full-on lobster? Meanwhile, in the Midwestern United States, the closest I got to this was an ltalian creme cake and ice cream after supper.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Gravity Aided
> Dinner :-)
> 
> View attachment 393203
> ...


Love razor clams too, and snails as well.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Nothing. I have just got back from a bar where everyone stands on the benches but are not allowed on the tables. The karaoke was perfect.



Rules is rules, society would break down otherwise. Glad to hear you didn't sing.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2018)

pjd57 said:


> The self scanner checkouts at Asda were playing up again.


Ask @Hill Wimp .... they bloody hate me with a passion....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> What's up with @User?


He’s all at sea... washed-up.... Floundering?


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks like a good flounder there. Are those Langostino, or full-on lobster? Meanwhile, in the Midwestern United States, the closest I got to this was an ltalian creme cake and ice cream after supper.


Langoustines. The flatties I think were Plaice. Never had razor clams, snails are OK. All that was consumed was dredged out of the Adriatic.

It was too much though :-(. Hence writing this at 0427 overdosed with protein.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> This afternoon


What time? I’m on BA at 1715 to LHR.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> He’s all at sea... washed-up.... Floundering?



C'mon man, W'eve been here before.....


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> A little.....
> 
> Last night’s Amberjack
> 
> ...


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Ask @Hill Wimp .... they bloody hate me with a passion....


I now refuse to use them


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I now refuse to use them


Me too. Just out of principle. Others have a different view ;-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> C'mon man, W'eve been here before.....


Plaiceholder for the Average White Band....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> We are on an earlier one....14.10 to LHR. That’s a shame.


Indeed :-/


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Plaiceholder for the Average White Band....



placeholder gratefully utilised....


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfAJLGFWxYo


----------



## Katherine (26 Jan 2018)

The noisy bin men excelled themselves today. Three bins emptied before 7! Including the thundering glass and cans one


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jan 2018)

Cat's fed, including 'Fluff' who seems to have become a resident and is now quite friendly or at least he tolerates having a fuss these days, next stage is brushing him although to be fair he is looking a bit better these days and does seem to spend more time grooming himself whilst sat on the Settee (with us I might add)

Oh and before I get accused of 'Catnapping' I might add that it's his choice to come in the cat-flap (and go out again) and he certainly looks a lot better than he did when he first started 'visiting', also we've never put food outside and enticed him in.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jan 2018)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIVUCwRVUBY


all out balls out version....


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIVUCwRVUBY


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> placeholder gratefully utilised....
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfAJLGFWxYo



Wrong tune! Let’s go round again :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Buon volo


You too!


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Wrong tune! Let’s go round again :-)



ok, your go.....


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I now refuse to use them



I refuse to use self-serve tills anywhere, much prefer to speak to a human being as opposed to being beeped at


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I refuse to use self-serve tills anywhere, much prefer to speak to a human being as opposed to being beeped at


They hate me. Every item causes grief. Last time I ended up swearing like a trooper which got some sideways looks from the person next to me 
They should just assign me a staff member to put my shopping through the till and save my blood pressure. Oh wait. Staff-manned tills - there's an idea


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Beep beep beep



View: https://youtu.be/enqNl7tdLR4


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Beep beep beep


We have a very annoying machine here that makes the same beeping noise as the self serve Tesco checkouts, I get a panic attack every time I walk in there and hear it now


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2018)

Morning. I thought I had got over the bug but it seems to have come back with a vengeance this morning. I was wondering if coming off of those strong antibiotics may have something to do with it.
I may go back to bed and sleep it off as I'm feeling a bit woozy. Schrodie has been fed, so I can go off for a while.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> We have a very annoying machine here that makes the same beeping noise as the self serve Tesco checkouts, I get a panic attack every time I walk in there and hear it now


The one that often 'gets' me is the Breadmaker that 'beeps' at the time when you can add nuts/fruit to the dough mix, bl**dy thing must be a hundred decibels.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I refuse to use self-serve tills anywhere, much prefer to speak to a human being as opposed to being beeped at



If it will save me the wait in the queue I'll use the self service.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> If it will save me the wait in the queue I'll use the self service.


It takes so long on a self service till when it has a dicky fit at every item that I'd much rather queue.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> It takes so long on a self service till when it has a dicky fit at every item that I'd much rather queue.





dave r said:


> If it will save me the wait in the queue I'll use the self service.




I don't mind queuing to be honest.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Beep beep beep


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Wrong tune! Let’s go round again :-)



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g45Ljqgijiw


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I don't mind queuing to be honest.



We use a small Morrisons near us, they took out a lot of the manned checkouts to put the self service ones in, now when its busy there are queues and I don't see the point of queueing when theres an empty self service checkout there to be used


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> They hate me. Every item causes grief. Last time I ended up swearing like a trooper which got some sideways looks from the person next to me
> They should just assign me a staff member to put my shopping through the till and save my blood pressure. Oh wait. Staff-manned tills - there's an idea


I’m sure Wimpers recognised this....


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2018)

" I just Don't Believe It !"

I thought I heard on the TV this morning that somewhere in this country that they are thinking of trying a new road surface that contains bits of plastic, saying that the surface is much harder wearing. 
That's fine but as the road wears, the bits are swept into the verge and into the drains and then guess where ?


----------



## hopless500 (26 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> " I just Don't Believe It !"
> 
> I thought I heard on the TV this morning that somewhere in this country that they are thinking of trying a new road surface that contains bits of plastic, saying that the surface is much harder wearing.
> That's fine but as the road wears, the bits are swept into the verge and into the drains and then guess where ?


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Avert your eyes from this photo of a colleague's breakfast
> View attachment 393307


It looks too good to be true, I call Fake Food News.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jan 2018)

I have just run the dishwasher with one of those dishwasher cleaner things.

I forgot however to put the cleaner in correctly ( the correct way up ) and now i have to do it again.

I am going to resume building my house.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> " I just Don't Believe It !"
> 
> I thought I heard on the TV this morning that somewhere in this country that they are thinking of trying a new road surface that contains bits of plastic, saying that the surface is much harder wearing.
> That's fine but as the road wears, the bits are swept into the verge and into the drains and then guess where ?



Boooooooo!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> We have a very annoying machine here that makes the same beeping noise as the self serve Tesco checkouts, I get a panic attack every time I walk in there and hear it now


Beep....Unexpected item in the healthy foods area...beep....


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jan 2018)

Getting some practice in for retirement self build.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jan 2018)

My helper and biggest fan


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I don't mind queuing to be honest.





User said:


> Avert your eyes from this photo of a colleague's breakfast
> View attachment 393307



Is that it!


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> It takes so long on a self service till when it has a dicky fit at every item that I'd much rather queue.



I rarely have any problems, the thing that takes the most time is finding the bar code on some items.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jan 2018)

New drugs have arrived


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> We’ve landed!! Bye bye Rome. Hello UK


Could be worse, at least you've not landed in Leicester


----------



## potsy (26 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> New drugs have arrived
> 
> View attachment 393336



That is one chilled out puss


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> We’ve landed!! Bye bye Rome. Hello UK


Just leaving Rome!


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Straight up that is all he took, one hash brown. I suspect that he might have had a shandy last night.



Was he standing on a Bench singing Karaoke last night?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2018)

I'm doing the cooking tonight so gawd knows what will happen. It's not a simple meal like fish and chips but requires the use of the AGE cooker without the use of knobs or switches, it has symbols which you can touch and end up in all sorts of awkward situations. Meal sat in the oven stone cold whilst the top oven is blazing away. Don't attempt to set the timer or I'll switch it all off and have to start all over again.


----------



## Katherine (26 Jan 2018)

When the tumble dryer has finished it sings "doh, ray, me, far."
I usually have to finish the rest of the song. As I don't sound very much like Julie Andrews, (not at all, actually), I usually sing under my breath.


----------



## gaijintendo (26 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> When the tumble dryer has finished it sings "doh, ray, me, far."
> I usually have to finish the rest of the song. As I don't sound very much like Julie Andrews, (not at all, actually), I usually sing under my breath.


The line "La!, a note to follow so" annoys me. Such LAZY wordsmithery! What if they just used that logic for the rest of it?

For example:

Doe, a deer, a female deer,
(Re!) re, a note to follow doe,
(Mi!) me, a note to follow re,
(Fa!) fa, a note to follow mi,
(So!) So, a note to follow fa,
(La!) la, a note to follow so,
(Ti!) ti, a note to follow la,
That will bring us back to doe oh oh oh


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> The line "La!, a note to follow so" annoys me. Such LAZY wordsmithery! What if they just used that logic for the rest of it?
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


Next load?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jan 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> The line "La!, a note to follow so" annoys me. Such LAZY wordsmithery! What if they just used that logic for the rest of it?
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


We may have to turn the clock back a little while for you to slip your version in.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Safe flight, Fabbers
> 
> We were through T5 in record time.......just over 10 mins


We landed 20 mins early and like you, were through in a breeze. Bit of a change in temp though...


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2018)

I'm back! 

Not the sight I wanted to be greeted with on my return - a 40ft conifer that's a good 2ft across at the base came crashing down in last week's gales, skittling two plum trees and half a cherry tree. Oh, and I have three other, fortunately smaller, trees to clear up as well.

Guess what my next job is?


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2018)

Just want to wish GWS to all of the lurgyfied / broken mundaners xxx Hope you all mend quickly.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is a sad day. Gwen has finally gone to join her brother. I thought that she was on the mend after finding a new food that she enjoyed eating. Sadly she stopped eating and went down hill rapidly.
> I'm going to miss our cuddles.



This only popped up after I'd left so didn't see it. Sending you lots of  from me and the furry girls xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Avert your eyes from this photo of a colleague's breakfast
> View attachment 393307


Potato cake from Arby's?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2018)

Morning. I'm sat in bed just about to go and make another hot drink. We have a confused Schrodie. He is looking into a mirror and seeing another room with people just like his servants waving at him. He turned round to see that we were doing exactly the same thing. You could see by the look on his face that he was puzzled.
He's now sat on the window sill looking out. That's much simpler.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just leaving Rome!


Is this developing into Bond movie with you hot on the trail of the arch villain Rocky ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2018)

There is a red sunrise and it is raining. It was bone dry when I looked out earlier !


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> There is a red sunrise and it is raining. It was bone dry when I looked out earlier !



Bone dry here, the rain that was forecast for this morning is now forecast for this afternoon, I feel a bike ride coming on.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> When the tumble dryer has finished it sings "doh, ray, me, far."
> I usually have to finish the rest of the song. As I don't sound very much like Julie Andrews, (not at all, actually), I usually sing under my breath.



My bluetooth speaker does similar when its switched on, my bluetooth headphones just says very loudly "power on"


----------



## mybike (27 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> When the tumble dryer has finished it sings "doh, ray, me, far."
> I usually have to finish the rest of the song. As I don't sound very much like Julie Andrews, (not at all, actually), I usually sing under my breath.



Our washing machine does a knock knock. I still have to remind myself its not someone at the door.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Not the sight I wanted to be greeted with on my return - a 40ft conifer that's a good 2ft across at the base came crashing down in last week's gales, skittling two plum trees and half a cherry tree. Oh, and I have three other, fortunately smaller, trees to clear up as well.
> 
> Guess what my next job is?


Oh dear ! Can the fruit trees be saved ?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2018)

I didn’t put enough milk on my Cornflakes this morning.
I had to get some more from the refrigerator. Wasn’t quite sure of the most time efficient way to do it though...
Go and get the milk, pour it, then take it back to the refrigerator, take the bowl to the refrigerator and pour some on then carry the bowl back to the table, or (the option I went with,) put the bowl on the work surface then get the milk, use and return it, then take the Cornflakes back to the table to finish eating them.


----------



## alicat (27 Jan 2018)

Replaced the wrong bulb in my car. Whoops!


----------



## midlife (27 Jan 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I didn’t put enough milk on my Cornflakes this morning.
> I had to get some more from the refrigerator. Wasn’t quite sure of the most time efficient way to do it though...
> Go and get the milk, pour it, then take it back to the refrigerator, take the bowl to the refrigerator and pour some on then carry the bowl back to the table, or (the option I went with,) put the bowl on the work surface then get the milk, use and return it, then take the Cornflakes back to the table to finish eating them.



None of the above.....sit where you are and throw excess cornflakes onto the floor to improve the cornflake to milk ratio 

When walking around later you can imagine you are in an autumn forrest walking through dried leaves.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Chilly on the beach but no snow.
> 
> 2nd lot of antibiotics now to clear this chest infection. I'm fed up of this being ill lark


Symps!


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jan 2018)




----------



## hopless500 (27 Jan 2018)

I'm eating out of date Haribo


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Symps!


Do keep up, I'm just finishing my third lot now


----------



## Speicher (27 Jan 2018)

Is anyone else watching "A Place to Call Home"? My Sky connections thingybob is very erratic, so last night I started to explore the Freeview iplayer wotsit, and found it. I watched the first two episodes, and really enjoyed it. There was no bad language, and plenty of strong characters.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jan 2018)

Of the peeps who are suffering with this lurgy, how many had their flu jab last year? 

I do not have a flu jab, for lots of different reasons.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jan 2018)

It is pouring down outside so I decided to stay in and clean the bathroom.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2018)

midlife said:


> None of the above.....sit where you are and throw excess cornflakes onto the floor to improve the cornflake to milk ratio
> 
> When walking around later you can imagine you are in an autumn forrest walking through dried leaves.


That's a good idea, but MrsPete might worry about me more than she does already!


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> Of the peeps who are suffering with this lurgy, how many had their flu jab last year?
> 
> I do not have a flu jab, for lots of different reasons.


I didn't but then I haven't had flu this year. My ailment was a grotty chest infection.

I have had it twice before and I would certainly know if I had it again.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear ! Can the fruit trees be saved ?



The cherry tree yes - with a bit of surgery. It's a wild cherry, so more ornamental than anything else.

The plum trees (well, bullaces) it's laser beam meet butter, butter meet laser beam. Not a major disaster though as they're part of a hedge and I only have far too many of them. 

Only managed about 20 mins on the clear up front today before the rain moved in.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> It is pouring down outside so I decided to stay in and clean the bathroom.



My ride back from Ullesthorpe was a tad damp, I did our bathroom yesterday.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2018)

Got a lamb curry simmering away in the crock pot - picked up two trays of diced lamb on YS in the Co-op last night £1.07 from £4.29 plus a tub of Yeo Valley natural yoghurt for 27p.

Marinated the lamb in the yoghurt overnight, to which I had added garam masala, garlic and onions, then this morning added to a carton of passata, more onions, cardamoms, cinnamon bark and chopped chillies. Will do a pilau rice to go with it later, plus some steamed green beans and sugar snap peas.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2018)

@Fab Foodie is in the kitchen, creating.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2018)

Oh yes, forgot to say I added some ginger to the marinade as well. 

Nice smells coming from the kitchen.  Just need to check for seasoning later - will probably just want a pinch of salt.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie is in the kitchen, creating.



Is he creating mayhem or a mess?


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> Is he creating mayhem or a mess?


Following the rules of Tom Kerridge....


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> Is he creating mayhem or a mess?


He created a rather scrumptious lasagne


----------



## Speicher (27 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> He created a rather scrumptious lasagne



Sounds lovely! What is for dessert? Is there any left?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> Sounds lovely! What is for dessert? Is there any left?


No dessert 

Plenty left for the freezer and my lunches at work though


----------



## slow scot (27 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> We are just at the cinema watching a production of Tosca from the Met. They are about to shoot Mario Caravadossi at Castel Sant’Angelo........and we were there 48hrs ago.
> 
> View attachment 393502


Listening to it on Radio 3 right now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> Sounds lovely! What is for dessert? Is there any left?




https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/one-layer_lasagne_53097


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> We are just at the cinema watching a production of Tosca from the Met. They are about to shoot Mario Caravadossi at Castel Sant’Angelo........and we were there 48hrs ago.
> 
> View attachment 393502


Fab!!
Was it Tosca they broadcast in real-time at the original locations many many years ago?


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> Real time!!


I seem to recall, broadcast in several installments throughout the day.....


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2018)

My faithfull old torch has handed its notice in with immediate effect, the switch has stopped working, I'm mildly disappointed I've only had it 25 years.


----------



## Katherine (27 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> My faithfull old torch has handed its notice in with immediate effect, the switch has stopped working, I'm mildly disappointed I've only had it 25 years.


Mr K has loads of torches, he loves giving and receiving them as presents!


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> He created a rather scrumptious lasagne



Bet it wasn't as good as my lamb curry! 

P.S. I might have eaten a bit too much...


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2018)

@Speicher


----------



## potsy (27 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Following the rules of Tom Kerridge....


Blow torching everything?


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> Blow torching everything?


Not allowed by management....


----------



## midlife (27 Jan 2018)

Off to check my Biggles collection.....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-42839003


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2018)

midlife said:


> Off to check my Biggles collection.....
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-42839003
> 
> View attachment 393533


My favourite is ‘Biggles Flies Undone’.....


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2018)

Morning , it looks like it's going to be another wet grey day.

Has anyone else noticed that the spacing on their words has altered. Some of the letters have fallen out with each other whilst some seem very close friends ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jan 2018)

Hoping to turn a wheel later.
Its a bit dull but 100% better than last Sunday


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> My favourite is ‘Biggles Flies Undone’.....


Not this previously unpublished tale then,


View: https://youtu.be/XZnwYJj_a4g


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2018)

meta lon said:


> Hoping to turn a wheel later.
> Its a bit dull but 100% better than last Sunday


Day is full of promise at the known world’s end, off to meet @Salty seadog and OMG for my first ride of the year!







Note: Now resplendent in ‘The Fridays’ mudflaps....


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> We are just at the cinema watching a production of Tosca from the Met. They are about to shoot Mario Caravadossi at Castel Sant’Angelo........and we were there 48hrs ago.
> 
> View attachment 393502




That looks a very interesting visit @User14044


----------



## Katherine (28 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Day is full of promise at the known world’s end, off to meet @Salty seadog and OMG for my first ride of the year!
> 
> View attachment 393559
> 
> ...


Have a great time.


----------



## slow scot (28 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Fab!!
> Was it Tosca they broadcast in real-time at the original locations many many years ago?


Yes, about 15 years ago on the BBC.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2018)

Started doing the garden bird watch thing but have had to halt things as my cat invaded the pitch.
Things started off well with a flurry of birds and then went quiet..
I may have slightly exaggerated in seeing a Penguin.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2018)

User said:


> It was just a puffin?


Could have been a penguin-egret cross. They can be very hard to identify.


----------



## midlife (28 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Started doing the garden bird watch thing but have had to halt things as my cat invaded the pitch.
> Things started off well with a flurry of birds and then went quiet..
> I may have slightly exaggerated in seeing a Penguin.



There's a Batman joke in there somewhere....


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2018)

Well they could have chosen a better weekend. 4 Blackbirds, 7 Starlings, 2 Wood Pigeons, 1 Pied Wagtail, 1 BlueTit, 7 Goldfinches, and 2 cats.

Not the usual visitors.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jan 2018)

Cleared loads of debris from the garden, pond cleared.
Swept up all the leaves.

Bird feeders all primed and a few treats added for the big bird watch.
Unfortunately fook nuts 2 doors down is playing with his air rifle..

Lovely day , bike ride beckons


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2018)

The gangs all here, we have a house full of family.


----------



## potsy (28 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Well they could have chosen a better weekend. 4 Blackbirds, 7 Starlings, 2 Wood Pigeons, 1 Pied Wagtail, 1 BlueTit, 7 Goldfinches, and 2 cats.
> 
> Not the usual visitors.


My count was 

2 blackbirds
1 robin
12 goldfinch
7 chaffinch
4 woodies 
2 coal tits
2 blue tit 
2 great tit 
1 pied Wagtail
2 collared dove 
0 cats


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> We are just at the cinema watching a production of Tosca from the Met. They are about to shoot Mario Caravadossi at Castel Sant’Angelo........and we were there 48hrs ago.
> 
> View attachment 393502


I heard it on the radio.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jan 2018)

_This_
is the kiss
of Tosca!


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2018)

User said:


> It was just a puffin?


Nah, nuffn’....


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2018)

User14044 said:


> I've just been for my first ride in 3 weeks.....yippie I think the 'flu is finally gone


Me too, felt good to be out on 2 wheels at last :-)


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me too, felt good to be out on 2 wheels at last :-)


Even though it was raining heavily, it was still good to be out yesterday. Today has been indoors though (we've got electricians in tomorrow, full rewiring, so stuff needed moving, plus computer fettling. Ironically, it was sorting out the non-functioning USB card I went out to replace yesterday, replacement card didn't work either so took it back and got a refund. It was a loose power cable…oh well.

Oh yes, bike cleaning. Litespeed was still wearing the grot from the century three weeks back, now it isn't. Chain a little orange-peely but never mind. It'll be getting dirty again this week (emergency commute duties, Honda in for work again…).


----------



## Paulus (28 Jan 2018)

Just finished decorating he spare bedroom. MrsP will have me doing the bathroom soon.


----------



## StuAff (28 Jan 2018)

User13710 said:


> On BBC2 tonight at 6pm, British Cycling Superheroes: The Price of Success, about what's gone wrong. It's a bit early evening, so might not be exactly in-depth, but I'll probably look in.


'tis a repeat from November. But worth watching if you haven't seen it.


----------



## screenman (28 Jan 2018)

*Metatarsalgia*, wins, I have had it for about 6 months now and it is keeping me off the bike and not getting better.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2018)

Lovely spring-like day here; mild, beautiful  so spent the bulk of the day outside wielding clippers, loppers, chain saw and wheel barrow. I'm a bit  as a result. Now sitting down to a  and a packet of crisps while watching an underwhelming FA cup tie.

One and a half of the skittled plum trees have been cleared up. The other half is still dangling in the top of the conifer where I can't reach it yet. Plus I've clipped and sawn up three large branches from said conifer as well, and have stacked the logs in my wood store - they'll be for a future winter once they've dried out. Now that I've shifted a load of greenery (will need to borrow a friend and his trailer to nip to the tip) I can actually see that it's four plum trees that have been skittled. Hey ho.

No sign of Mr Alpha Male from number 6 today. 

In other news, Lexi brought me a headless and disemboweled mouse.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Not this previously unpublished tale then,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/XZnwYJj_a4g



Funny, I don't remember writing that one.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Lovely spring-like day here; mild, beautiful  so spent the bulk of the day outside wielding clippers, loppers, chain saw and wheel barrow. I'm a bit  as a result. Now sitting down to a  and a packet of crisps while watching an underwhelming FA cup tie.
> 
> One and a half of the skittled plum trees have been cleared up. The other half is still dangling in the top of the conifer where I can't reach it yet. Plus I've clipped and sawn up three large branches from said conifer as well, and have stacked the logs in my wood store - they'll be for a future winter once they've dried out. Now that I've shifted a load of greenery (will need to borrow a friend and his trailer to nip to the tip) I can actually see that it's four plum trees that have been skittled. Hey ho.
> 
> ...


Not much done then, apart from tidying up!


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not much done then, apart from tidying up!



You volunteering by any chance? 

A good chance to save on gym membership...


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> You volunteering by any chance?
> 
> A good chance to save on gym membership...


Don't have gym membership, I'm saving already.

Been there, done that as well.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Don't have gym membership, I'm saving already.





An old uni mate of mine takes out gym membership, then keeps moaning that he's skint. He doesn't go there much either...


----------



## tyred (28 Jan 2018)

The bottom bracket of my Raleigh project seemed a little gritty and stiff. I suspect the previous owner may have had a lax attitude to servicing...not sure what gives me that impression...




Thankfully it cleaned up pretty well, very slight pitting but still serviceable for a while yet. 







This is to be minimal fuss and no expense if possible refurb.


----------



## Maenchi (28 Jan 2018)

screenman said:


> *Metatarsalgia*, wins, I have had it for about 6 months now and it is keeping me off the bike and not getting better.


I've got something similar, bursitis, mortons neuroma, all similar sensations ,if I may suggest, do you use spd's ? have you got shoe inserts ? (sorry if you've been through all this) but if you haven't give up the spd's and get some orthotic inserts specific for you from an orthodontist, expensive but worth it, probably won't disappear but will lighten up enough for you to ride, mine prevented me for a while from walking also, but after the inserts thing improved ,i'm about 15 yrs down the road with that one now, hope this helps...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2018)

Maenchi said:


> ... if you haven't give up the spd's and get some orthotic inserts specific for you from an *orthodontist*, expensive but worth it...



Not entirely sure what tooth doctor can do for one's feet...


----------



## screenman (28 Jan 2018)

Maenchi said:


> I've got something similar, bursitis, mortons neuroma, all similar sensations ,if I may suggest, do you use spd's ? have you got shoe inserts ? (sorry if you've been through all this) but if you haven't give up the spd's and get some orthotic inserts specific for you from an orthodontist, expensive but worth it, probably won't disappear but will lighten up enough for you to ride, mine prevented me for a while from walking also, but after the inserts thing improved ,i'm about 15 yrs down the road with that one now, hope this helps...



Thanks for that, I have tried most things and it is very slowly improving, my wife is also a foot care specialist. Who I should add agreed with you.


----------



## Maenchi (28 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Not entirely sure what tooth doctor can do for one's feet...


Arg....ooops you knew what I meant though..'


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2018)




----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2018)

Oh... Meant to say, finished "Paradigm Shift", chapter 46 of my B5 fanfic the other day.

Sonovar is forced to become Shai Alyt Shakiri's pawn in order to hide his past - and his disgrace. Viyann encounters the Sisters of Valeria. In a session of the Council of Caste Elders, the warrior caste and the religious caste clash over alien refugees in Minbari space. Neroon gets a late night call that helps put his heart at ease - for now.

An excerpt for your delectation can be found here:http://www.thruxton.f9.co.uk/viyann.pdf

Note: the action takes place somewhere between the s4 episodes "Into the Fire" and "Epiphanies".


----------



## Milzy (28 Jan 2018)

I’ve realised Brexit was a big mistake.


----------



## lutonloony (29 Jan 2018)

Came home from a jolly day out yesterday. Made cups of tea, got milk out from fridge to find it not very cold. Cranked thermostat up, with no reaction from fridge. Light doesn't work, so couldn't use that as an indication of mains etc. changed fuse, compressor worked for about 3 secs then shut down. Went to bed having researched new fridge/freezer with a heavy heart and thoughts of a light wallet. Took packed lunch out of fridge this morning, and fruit is at almost freezing point ( no quite but v.cold). Funny old game. Wonder if MRs LL will let me spend the expected fridge money on cycling "stuff"?


----------



## lutonloony (29 Jan 2018)

Milzy said:


> I’ve realised Brexit was a big mistake.


has it happened yet, I think I must have nodded off


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2018)

I was listening to stuff on the breakfast TV and heard them mention about charging for sun loungers at some foreign resorts. I was thinking why don't they introduce a rotisserie system whereby sun seekers can get an even share of the good and not so good spots. It might be a bit difficult finding your place again if you were to leave it for a while and find that it had moved on.


----------



## mybike (29 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/one-layer_lasagne_53097



Bit low in fat.



raleighnut said:


> Not this previously unpublished tale then,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/XZnwYJj_a4g




Looks more like Dan Dare


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2018)

I woke up feeling hungry, which is highly unusual for me, and sent me to the bathroom scales. Perilously close to 70kg. 

So I had 3 scrambled eggs with grated Parmesan cheese mixed in, 3 rashers of bacon, and a toasted panino. It seems to have done the trick. Mugs of tea are now essential.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2018)

What a difference a day makes. I just looked out of the kitchen window to see a Blackbird, 1 Great Tit, 1 BlueTit, and 1 Coal Tit at the bird table.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I woke up feeling hungry, which is highly unusual for me, and sent me to the bathroom scales. Perilously close to 70kg.
> 
> So I had 3 scrambled eggs with grated Parmesan cheese mixed in, 3 rashers of bacon, and a toasted panino. It seems to have done the trick. Mugs of tea are now essential.


I misread that as toasted piano


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I woke up feeling hungry, which is highly unusual for me, and sent me to the bathroom scales. Perilously close to 70kg.
> 
> So I had 3 scrambled eggs with grated Parmesan cheese mixed in, 3 rashers of bacon, and a toasted panino. It seems to have done the trick. Mugs of tea are now essential.



I had a bowl of cornflakes and two glasses of orange juice.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I woke up feeling hungry, which is highly unusual for me, and sent me to the bathroom scales. Perilously close to 70kg.
> 
> So I had 3 scrambled eggs with grated Parmesan cheese mixed in, 3 rashers of bacon, and a toasted panino. It seems to have done the trick. Mugs of tea are now essential.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I woke up feeling hungry, which is highly unusual for me, and sent me to the bathroom scales. Perilously close to 70kg.
> 
> So I had 3 scrambled eggs with grated Parmesan cheese mixed in, 3 rashers of bacon, and a toasted panino. It seems to have done the trick. Mugs of tea are now essential.


You can go off people you know....


----------



## Milzy (29 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I woke up feeling hungry, which is highly unusual for me, and sent me to the bathroom scales. Perilously close to 70kg.
> 
> So I had 3 scrambled eggs with grated Parmesan cheese mixed in, 3 rashers of bacon, and a toasted panino. It seems to have done the trick. Mugs of tea are now essential.


You could climb like Pantani at that weight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2018)

Milzy said:


> You could climb like Pantani at that weight.


I'm not a powerful person. I simply don't have the muscle power to develop half the necessary watts. (Or the age, the fitness, the drive, etc, etc.) So the less weight to carry uphill the better for me. Provided I'm not too low on calories, that is. Plenty of heavier people shoot past me on hills. They have better engines.


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I woke up feeling hungry, which is highly unusual for me, and sent me to the bathroom scales. Perilously close to 70kg.
> 
> So I had 3 scrambled eggs with grated Parmesan cheese mixed in, 3 rashers of bacon, and a toasted panino. It seems to have done the trick. Mugs of tea are now essential.




Last time I weighed 70kg I must have been about 12. Breakfast sounds good though!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2018)

GM said:


> Last time I weighed 70kg I must have been about 12. Breakfast sounds good though!


It was good. And it's great to wake up hungry - food tastes so much better.


----------



## Maenchi (29 Jan 2018)

what does 61kg make me then ?


----------



## postman (29 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> What a difference a day makes. I just looked out of the kitchen window to see a Blackbird, 1 Great Tit, 1 BlueTit, and 1 Coal Tit at the bird table.




I looked in the bathroom mirror this morning.And saw a right tit.An old face, lines, saggy skin,where oh where did that young man go.


----------



## postman (29 Jan 2018)

Going out for a walk.Time to deliver a birthday card to my younger brother.He is 65 today.Next Sunday Postman will be a young,vibrant,energetic 68,ignore last post,i still have it.Mind you i don't know what it was i had though..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2018)

Maenchi said:


> what does 61kg make me then ?


Undetectable in normal light conditions.


----------



## Maenchi (29 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Undetectable in normal light conditions.


 .......


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2018)

Maenchi said:


> what does 61kg make me then ?


34kg less than me....


----------



## Speicher (29 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> 34kg less than me....



It means there is more of you to cuddle!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> It means there is more of you to cuddle!


You'll be starting rumours.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5132760, member: 21629"]Just have got my driving licence back. Another short-term medical licence (valid for 1 year) but at least I got it. Woohoo![/QUOTE]
Welcome back! Car or FLT?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5132760, member: 21629"]Just have got my driving licence back. Another short-term medical licence (valid for 1 year) but at least I got it. Woohoo![/QUOTE]
Congratulations!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2018)

A friend has just contacted me to say that his computer will not start. There is power to the on/ off switch which lights up but nothing happens. I thought that there might be a reset button somewhere ? The computer is a HP 2211 tower, any ideas ?


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jan 2018)

Maenchi said:


> what does 61kg make me then ?


4 yo ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Perilously close to 70kg.





Maenchi said:


> what does 61kg make me then ?



Can I ask how tall each of you are? I’m 6’ 1” and approx 93 kg (I don’t own any scales, but I weighed myself about 9 weeks ago on one of those scales you find in Boots). To be 70 kg would be quite a drop for me, especially for my height, I believe.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Can I ask how tall each of you are? I’m 6’ 1” and approx 93 kg (I don’t own any scales, but I weighed myself about 9 weeks ago on one of those scales you find in Boots). To be 70 kg would be quite a drop for me, especially for my height, I believe.


I'm 6'1'' as well but I'm a long and light build. I'm an ectomorph!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2018)




----------



## Speicher (29 Jan 2018)

Someone has been mucking about with the hills again. They painted some of them dark greyish blue, and some a paler bluey grey, and then removed some others completely. I would like them back and in their proper colours please.

In other news, I may have morphed into a Philatelist. 

As you may be aware, I have an interest in trains, so on Bay of E, I was looking out for commemorative stamps with trains as their subject. Oh yes, very good, but one of the sellers had other stamps of other forms of transport, and shells, and boats.


----------



## Maenchi (29 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Can I ask how tall each of you are? I’m 6’ 1” and approx 93 kg (I don’t own any scales, but I weighed myself about 9 weeks ago on one of those scales you find in Boots). To be 70 kg would be quite a drop for me, especially for my height, I believe.


5'11.3/4 so just under 6' ..


----------



## Maenchi (29 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> 4 yo ?


+54..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2018)

Maenchi said:


> 5'11.3/4 so just under 6' ..


Ooh, that's light!


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2018)

I have submitted my Tax Return....


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm 6'1'' as well but I'm a long and light build. I'm an ectomorph!





Maenchi said:


> 5'11.3/4 so just under 6' ..



I think I have a lot more weight to lose!


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm 6'1'' as well but I'm a long and light build. I'm an ectomorph!



5" 6' and 10 stone 7 pound here, I'm the lightest I've been for years and the slowest I've been.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2018)

4"11' here and 8 st 14 lbs here...


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2018)

Did Cats Protection volunteering this morning, and hauled wood this afternoon. Will head off to the Co-op in a little while to pick up some milk and see what they've got on YS.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jan 2018)

Got some good bits on YS at ASDA this morning. Some turkey sausages, haddock fish cakes, and chicken breast. Yummy!


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> 4"11' here and 8 st 14 lbs here...



And I thought I was a short arse  but we know all the best things come in small packages


----------



## potsy (29 Jan 2018)

I suddenly feel very tall


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Can I ask how tall each of you are? I’m 6’ 1” and approx 93 kg (I don’t own any scales, but I weighed myself about 9 weeks ago on one of those scales you find in Boots). To be 70 kg would be quite a drop for me, especially for my height, I believe.


5’9” and 95kg.... occupational hazard :-/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> 5’9” and 95kg.... occupational hazard :-/


It's a tough job but somebody has to do it.


----------



## postman (29 Jan 2018)

I see OMG is posting again,great news.Also Postman has done twenty five mins on his turbo.So that's two good things today.Nice to have you back OMG.


----------



## postman (29 Jan 2018)

It's time to make tea,fish and chips.Then later i am going out with friends for coffee and cake,how good is that.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have submitted my Tax Return....


I haven't..... but I must


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I haven't..... but I must


I registered via the post office. Kinda works OK if I can do it....


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2018)

I swear I saw an asteroid burning up in the sky, west north west, driving back from the Co-op in Littleport about 20 mins ago...

Mega bright white light travelling really fast on a very steep trajectory, then broke up into about three smaller pieces and the light fizzled out. Definitely not an aircraft or a random firework.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Got some good bits on YS at ASDA this morning. Some turkey sausages, haddock fish cakes, and chicken breast. Yummy!



I got 3 x 1 litre bottles of Guernsey milk, scotch eggs, a cheesecake, some pointy red peppers and salad cress. Oh, and 2 bananas that I bought full whack because I need a packup on Friday. £3.02 for the lot.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2018)

dave r said:


> But we know all the best things come in small packages



Of course!


----------



## gaijintendo (29 Jan 2018)

The office man about town, and cycle commuter made me aware that a surprising number of Tinder Ladies locally are asking you to swipe left if you cycle. I have given it a little thought, and I don't blame them.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jan 2018)

Right now, I'm remembering how much I detest touch-screen devices. It's like trying to swim through treacle.


----------



## Katherine (29 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> In other news, I may have morphed into a Philatelist.
> 
> As you may be aware, I have an interest in trains, so on Bay of E, I was looking out for commemorative stamps with trains as their subject. Oh yes, very good, but one of the sellers had other stamps of other forms of transport, and shells, and boats.



Have you got the Cuneo ones?


----------



## Speicher (29 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> Have you got the Cuneo ones?



I started with Talgo train stamps a while back. It is mostly foreign trains and boats, etc in the small collections that I have bought, by subject rather than by country.


----------



## gavgav (29 Jan 2018)

It’s been one of those days.

After getting out of the shower, this morning, I managed to pull my neck whilst drying myself using a towel! The sort that is right between the shoulder blades and hurts to turn my head in either direction.

During the day I’ve been going hot and cold and so fear I have the lurgy coming.

Then, after cooking me tea, I proceeded to think it was a good idea to pick up the rack off the gas hob, to clean underneath it, whilst it was still hot and proceeded to burn my finger enough that it has blistered.

Write today off and start again tomorrow


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Right now, I'm remembering how much I detest touch-screen devices. It's like trying to swim through treacle.



I always suffer with fat fingers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2018)

6'3" and 136kg, give or take.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2018)

gavgav said:


> It’s been one of those days.
> 
> After getting out of the shower, this morning, I managed to pull my neck whilst drying myself using a towel! The sort that is right between the shoulder blades and hurts to turn my head in either direction.
> 
> ...



Ah... Drat...


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2018)

The Co-op's blood orange cheesecake is particularly fine.  Well worth the 67p for two slices on YS.

Now going to sit back with a nice  and catch up on some things with the i-player.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> I swear I saw an asteroid burning up in the sky, west north west, driving back from the Co-op in Littleport about 20 mins ago...
> 
> Mega bright white light travelling really fast on a very steep trajectory, then broke up into about three smaller pieces and the light fizzled out. Definitely not an aircraft or a random firework.


Could be space junk, although about 2 weeks ago we had a big meteor light up Detroit pretty well. Last launch I knew about was about 10 days ago from Canaveral.


----------



## Speicher (30 Jan 2018)

User said:


> It won't get you anywhere



I am sure someone would give me their seal of approval, or a walrus.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Could be space junk, although about 2 weeks ago we had a big meteor light up Detroit pretty well. Last launch I knew about was about 10 days ago from Canaveral.



Could be. Makes sense, that.

Can't see anything about asteroids / meteors etc on the news, local or otherwise. What I saw reminded me somewhat of the footage shot when the space shuttle Columbia burned up on reentry.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Right now, I'm remembering how much I detest touch-screen devices. It's like trying to swim through treacle.


You’re not alone....


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2018)

gavgav said:


> It’s been one of those days.
> 
> After getting out of the shower, this morning, I managed to pull my neck whilst drying myself using a towel! The sort that is right between the shoulder blades and hurts to turn my head in either direction.
> 
> ...


Better luck today!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jan 2018)

According to the NHS, my ideal healthy weight is between 65 kg and 85 kg for my height of 6’ 1”. I think I’ll aim for a compromise of 75 kg and see how I go. My aim is to be healthy. Too much weight loss isn’t healthy. 

https://www.nhs.uk/livewell/loseweight/pages/height-weight-chart.aspx


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2018)

User said:


> It’s cold out there....


Put 'it' away then.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jan 2018)

Cycling to work today, been months since ive able to do this.
its 6.8 miles to work,Its chilly ,i dont have any cigarettes or sunglasses


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2018)

meta lon said:


> Cycling to work today, been months since ive able to do this.
> its 6.8 miles to work,Its chilly ,i dont have any cigarettes or sunglasses


You could always stop at a petrol station and buy some.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jan 2018)

meta lon said:


> Cycling to work today, been months since ive able to do this.
> its 6.8 miles to work,Its chilly ,i dont have any cigarettes or sunglasses



Hit it!


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2018)

Oooooh! It's sparkly out there.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jan 2018)

Speicher said:


> I am sure someone would give me their seal of approval, or a walrus.








of approval


----------



## Katherine (30 Jan 2018)

gavgav said:


> It’s been one of those days.
> 
> After getting out of the shower, this morning, I managed to pull my neck whilst drying myself using a towel! The sort that is right between the shoulder blades and hurts to turn my head in either direction.
> 
> ...


Hope you are feeling better and today is the best day ever!


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Another 4lbs off last week, which makes 24lbs in the first four weeks of January...
> 
> I'm liking the 5:2 diet.





Well done mate, it's great shedding the pounds and you get to clothes shop as a prize


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jan 2018)

Well that was rather nice, cool and a bit of frost, I'm now very hot and sweaty but feeling great, I hate the drive to work.


----------



## mybike (30 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> A friend has just contacted me to say that his computer will not start. There is power to the on/ off switch which lights up but nothing happens. I thought that there might be a reset button somewhere ? The computer is a HP 2211 tower, any ideas ?



Pretty much anything. On light is usually fed from the motherboard but you could still have part of the PSU dead. Does the CD open, does the disk light flash, do the keyboard status lights come on? I think the HP 2211 is the monitor though.


----------



## Maenchi (30 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> According to the NHS, my ideal healthy weight is between 65 kg and 85 kg for my height of 6’ 1”. I think I’ll aim for a compromise of 75 kg and see how I go. My aim is to be healthy. Too much weight loss isn’t healthy.
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/livewell/loseweight/pages/height-weight-chart.aspx


Ah ! definitely under weight, I figured I was just on the border of the bmi index, before writing this I weighed myself this morning and it read 59.9 kg or 9st 6.3/4, I've been over 10st nearly 11st, when i worked at a mountain bike hire place as a trail guide in the early 90s. Nowadays when I eat extra to give the energy for a long ride I just burn it off, being light ain't a target it's just how I am, and I eat .....well like a healthy cyclist at least 3meals a day, + extras, still the advantages are riding up hills is quite ok, and the mrs likes my youthful frame....


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2018)

mybike said:


> Pretty much anything. On light is usually fed from the motherboard but you could still have part of the PSU dead. Does the CD open, does the disk light flash, do the keyboard status lights come on? I think the HP 2211 is the monitor though.



It seems to be working now. Thanks.

I rang him up last night and another friend had been round and jiggled a few wires and got it working. Probably a loose connection.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Could be. Makes sense, that.
> 
> Can't see anything about asteroids / meteors etc on the news, local or otherwise. What I saw reminded me somewhat of the footage shot when the space shuttle Columbia burned up on reentry.


Could have been a meteor or space junk, I've seen a couple of meteors that broke up like that. One looked like a harp, then broke apart. (It was right before the Good Friday Truce.)


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2018)

You know that some people have had the old telephone boxes converted into shower units.

It would be handy if they left the telephone connected, so that you could answer it if someone should call you whilst you were taking a shower like somebody did just now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jan 2018)

@hopless500 , ever see this vid?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JdWlSF195Y


Very crafty.
Especially the little girl cat playing the theremin.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2018)

It is nice and sunny here, enough to make one dig out their bike and go for a cycle ride. That is where I've been. I've been out on a single speed. Well that is what happened when I looked down to the changer and saw that it wasn't there ! . I must have taken it off to fit it on another bike. Oh well ! I thought I'm going now, so I did my ride in top gear. It was only 5 miles but it was a nice sunny little potter.
I think I might have heard some Skylarks.


----------



## Threevok (30 Jan 2018)

Hasn't rained here since I bought my new overshoes.

An excellent investment so far


----------



## Threevok (30 Jan 2018)

Plans to open a 24 hour chip shop in Cardiff have been rejected


----------



## potsy (30 Jan 2018)

Hi Auntie @hopless500


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jan 2018)

gavgav said:


> It’s been one of those days.
> 
> After getting out of the shower, this morning, I managed to pull my neck whilst drying myself using a towel! The sort that is right between the shoulder blades and hurts to turn my head in either direction.
> 
> ...


 Not good.

Make sure that lurgy is out of the way before the trip!!


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jan 2018)

Too much packaging?


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Jan 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Too much packaging?
> 
> View attachment 393900


Reminds me of a recent Telegram from my daughter...


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jan 2018)

potsy said:


> Hi Auntie @hopless500
> 
> View attachment 393886


----------



## hopless500 (30 Jan 2018)

Bah. Ordered 6 underbed storage boxes and 3 of them have arrived damaged. Unimpressed with the seller's packaging and the delivery company's lack of care


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2018)

Owwwwww, I ache all over... Hot bath definitely on the agenda for later.

That's two more heaped wheelbarrows of logs cut and stored from the downed trees.  And most of the unwanted bits have now been trimmed off and stacked ready for next week when a friend is coming round with her trailer.

Still no sign of blokey from number 6...


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2018)

gavgav said:


> It’s been one of those days.
> 
> After getting out of the shower, this morning,* I managed to pull my neck whilst drying myself using a towel! The sort that is right between the shoulder blades and hurts to turn my head in either direction.*
> 
> ...


Is there another type of neck?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jan 2018)

Today, for the first time in my life, I had the doorbell answered by someone who wasn't there! (Daughter's got this new doorbell gizmo that enables her to answer the door via her mobile phone.) I was confused enough by the bell not being in its customary place.


----------



## gavgav (30 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Not good.
> 
> Make sure that lurgy is out of the way before the trip!!



Luckily it appears not to have progressed today and I felt a lot better, so fingers crossed I’ve given it the boot!


----------



## gavgav (30 Jan 2018)

classic33 said:


> Is there another type of neck?


The sort that doesn’t keep pulling would be a good start!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jan 2018)

gavgav said:


> Luckily it appears not to have progressed today and I felt a lot better, so fingers crossed I’ve given it the boot!


Shot of whisky to be sure?


----------



## gavgav (30 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Shot of whisky to be sure?


Well if you insist


----------



## gavgav (30 Jan 2018)

Katherine said:


> Hope you are feeling better and today is the best day ever!


Much better today, thanks. Still got a sore finger and neck but the lurgy doesn’t seem to have materialised and I even got out for a ride after crappy work, which always makes a day better!


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2018)

Blast from the past. Had cheese fondue tonight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jan 2018)

gavgav said:


> Well if you insist


I wouldn't say no either.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2018)

Right 'm off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Jan 2018)

This morning I am Pfaffing.....







Sorry, I am IN Pfaffing :-)


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Jan 2018)

The moon is rather awesome at the moment.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2018)

I wish my money would come through from my Nigerian windfall so that I could invest it in Capita shares, they seem quite low at the moment.. I can't see what the problem is as I paid my finders fee.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I wish my money would come through from my Nigerian windfall so that I could invest it in Capita shares, they seem quite low at the moment.. I can't see what the problem is as I paid my finders fee.


I've done some census work for Capita and I can't think of any reason to show them any more compassion than they show their workers. Unless there are CC members working for them, to the dogs, I say.


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Jan 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> This morning I am Pfaffing.....
> 
> View attachment 393962
> 
> ...


We wouldn't expect anything less from you FF! Oh and elsewhere in the Land of Mundanity, I've just finished my gingerbread latte.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jan 2018)

Way to go Cousin Peter!  : Usborne has acquired three books by debut author P G Bell in what has been described as the publisher's “most significant acquisition to date”.


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Jan 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Fab Foodie is in the kitchen, creating.


Ah ,but what's he creating?


----------



## potsy (31 Jan 2018)

Hail stone here, thankfully I'm at work and not out on the bike in it


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Jan 2018)

Between 7 this morning and now, we’ve had heavy rain, bright sunshine and it was quite warm outside, then snow, then sleet, and now light snow again. 

But there’s no such thing as climate change, is there Mr. Trump?


----------



## Threevok (31 Jan 2018)

Hailstones for about two minutes here, now bright sunshine


----------



## Speicher (31 Jan 2018)

Hundred Acre wood has seen rain and sleet this morning, now there is sight brunshine and skue blies.


----------



## Fab Foodie (31 Jan 2018)

Lufthansa lounge louchness.....


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2018)

There was a group of long tailed tits in the trees at the top of the garden when I went to take a look at the pond just now.

The weather has finally turned sunny here. A bit cold though.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2018)

Had a "kitchen morning" earlier. Sauce for pasta bake (passata, onion, garlic, herbs and roasted sweet peppers) is simmering away in the crock pot together with a packet of breen (sorry, roopo balls, sorry, swedish meatballs - a Babylon 5 in joke). All I need to do is cook some flying saucer pasta, grate some parmesan and slice up some mozzarella.

Did another couple of hours on the trees in the garden. It's all nearly cleared up - mostly chain saw work now.

Will need to updated the Ely CP website later.


----------



## Speicher (31 Jan 2018)

I have made further progress with reducing the clutter. Several electrical items will be going WEEEEEE at the local tip (scrapyard) tomorrow, along with lots of cardboard boxes. For the benefit of our foreign correspondents, WEE is the acronym for recycling of tvs, old computers and anything with a plug.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2018)

Just before I climbed into bed last night I removed my cycle clips ! I didn't realize I was still wearing them.


----------



## gavgav (31 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Way to go Cousin Peter!  : Usborne has acquired three books by debut author P G Bell in what has been described as the publisher's “most significant acquisition to date”.



Do you know what age range the books are aimed at?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jan 2018)

gavgav said:


> Do you know what age range the books are aimed at?


I believe it's 6 - 12 years old but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2018)

Supper was lush.  I have eaten far too much.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Supper was lush.  I have eaten far too much.



Damn, you’ll just have to have a bike ride tomorrow...


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Damn, you’ll just have to have a bike ride tomorrow...



Or else spend the day lumberjacking.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Jan 2018)

Reynard said:


> Or else spend the day lumberjacking.



Now, I have the Monty Python song playing in my mind.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Now, I have the Monty Python song playing in my mind.



Aaaargh, now I'm singing it... 

The cats are looking at me as if I'm


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2018)

Just so people can singalong.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2018)

Aaaargh... Now I want buttered scones for tea... 

Anyway, I'm off to have a


----------



## Speicher (1 Feb 2018)

So I am. 

Kizzy the cat met someone new the other day, and behaved herself impeccably. This is in contrast to Bob, who beats a hasty retreat at the sight of anyone new.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Feb 2018)

I failed to set my alarm for work this morning but right on cue, Sasha my poppet of a feline assistant came and woke me at the right time.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I failed to set my alarm for work this morning but right on cue, Sasha my poppet of a feline assistant came and woke me at the right time.



View: https://youtu.be/6V9dStLonA0


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2018)




----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2018)

Morning. The Super Moon is still out at the moment. It's just behind you now!


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. The Super Moon is still out at the moment. It's just behind you now!


It's a bit 'Manchester' here at the moment so can't see it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2018)

The moon is as clear as anything arm, bloody cold day tho


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I failed to set my alarm for work this morning but right on cue, Sasha my poppet of a feline assistant came and woke me at the right time.


Tsk....


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2018)

raleighnut said:


> It's a bit 'Manchester' here at the moment so can't see it.


Was nice and visible at 6am as I was driving to work


----------



## GM (1 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> Was nice and visible at 6am as I was driving to work




It was nice and warm at 6am as I was tucked up snoring my head off


----------



## potsy (1 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> It was nice and warm at 6am as I was tucked up snoring my head off


Some of us are out paying your pensions


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2018)

Oooh! I've just seen a Black Panther at the top of the garden !

I expect it's just a normal moggy having a look round. Must be new to the area as I haven't seen it before.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2018)

I just received an international phone call from Bt Temperamental Dept. They certainly caught me in a temperamental mood. I said" Bye" and put the phone down.


----------



## TVC (1 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> Not mine..... @TVC pays my pension


Leave me alone I'm enjoying the peace.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Feb 2018)




----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2018)

I'm down to just the main stem!  An hour or so with the chainsaw should see me done. Might get a bit interesting towards the stump end as it's 2ft across and my saw only has a 14 inch bar... 

Off to have some lunch. There's a very fine smoked trout fillet in the fridge that's got my name on.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2018)

I'm having a rest after cycling over to Lacock to see my brother. It was nice and sunny but the wind was chilly.
The ride over was assisted by a nice strong tail wind which wasn't very nice on the way back.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm having a rest after cycling over to Lacock to see my brother. It was nice and sunny but the wind was chilly.
> The ride over was assisted by a nice strong tail wind which wasn't very nice on the way back.


Beautiful place Lacock.  Pub's nice too.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2018)

Oh, what beautiful flowers @User13710


----------



## hopless500 (1 Feb 2018)

Two funerals in 20 hours. I'm mentally exhausted


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2018)

Well, the  put pay to finishing off that tree. Instead, I curled up with a  and a  and had a nice relaxing afternoon instead.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Two funerals in 20 hours. I'm mentally exhausted



*HUGS*


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Two funerals in 20 hours. I'm mentally exhausted


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2018)

GWS,@User21629


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> Just for @Lullabelle: my cymbidium orchids have decided to flower at last. The one with the pink flecks was found abandoned on the patio of my last house when I moved in 25 years ago. Just over a year ago it was looking very tatty, so I took it out of its pot and cut it in half before repotting it - it seems to have survived, I'm pleased to say, so I now have two of them (plus the white one)!
> 
> View attachment 394143
> 
> ...



Oh how beautiful  thank you


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Two funerals in 20 hours. I'm mentally exhausted


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2018)

Lacock Abbey.
I calculated that I cycled about 9 1/2 miles today. That's enough for this month now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> Not mine..... @TVC pays my pension


How are you finding rough sleeping in Oxford?


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> I've got my bench in The Parks.......mustn't complain


Penthouse!


----------



## hopless500 (1 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Are you a vicar on the side?


When I last checked - no.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> They are, aren't they. Cymbidiums are just as easy as the phalaenopsis ones, but they don't look nearly as nice when not in flower so they're not as popular.



Makes me wish I wasn't so hopeless when it comes to keeping pot plants alive.  A cactus and a spider plant is about the sum of my abilities...


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2018)

Right, I'm hoofing off to the Land of Nod as I have to be in Huntington at stupid o'clock tomorrow morning.


----------



## tyred (1 Feb 2018)

I've just finished assembling a chest of drawers


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2018)

Morning. I think my slipper is dead ! It put up a good fight , .But sadly it wasn't up to the full onslaught that Schrodie has just given it.

I may have to hop in future.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I think my slipper is dead ! It put up a good fight , .But sadly it wasn't up to the full onslaught that Schrodie has just given it.
> 
> I may have to hop in future.


Merlin does that to doormats, some of them are definitely deaded when he's finished 'wabbitting' them.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2018)

Great news! It isn't dead. After lying there motionless for a while it has now sprung to life and is now with it's mate dreaming of roaming the Savannah together and raising a family of slipperettes.


----------



## mybike (2 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Lacock Abbey.
> I calculated that I cycled about 9 1/2 miles today. That's enough for this month now.
> View attachment 394154



And you walked a long way from your bike to take that photo.



Illaveago said:


> Great news! It isn't dead. After lying there motionless for a while it has now sprung to life and is now with it's mate dreaming of roaming the Savannah together and raising a family of slipperettes.



I thought it was roaming the gloaming.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5136523, member: 21629"]Thanks.

Having in mind where I am working and what's going on with me during the last few months there's a possibility that I'm alergic to sulphur dioxide. So phone call tomorrow to book an appointment with GP asap.[/QUOTE]
Very best luck with that, hope you are soon on the mend.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Look what arrived today... roll on 5.00 pm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 394219


I thought that was a flake sticking out of the top.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have made further progress with reducing the clutter. Several electrical items will be going WEEEEEE at the local tip (scrapyard) tomorrow, along with lots of cardboard boxes. For the benefit of our foreign correspondents, WEE is the acronym for recycling of tvs, old computers and anything with a plug.


Always take care with your WEE!


----------



## tyred (2 Feb 2018)

Pondering a tough decision on whether to make myself something to eat or pop out for fish and chips.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Feb 2018)

For the first time in my life, I encountered "Sun-lounger Rage". I had been on it for two hours and was woken from my doze by a red faced Swiss gentleman who was screaming at me that I had stolen his special place by the pool. I couldn't take this accusation too seriously and my behaviour was not well received. He stomped off shouting about the manners of the English.

Quite a strange episode really.


----------



## tyred (2 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> For the first time in my life, I encountered "Sun-lounger Rage". I had been on it for two hours and was woken from my doze by a red faced Swiss gentleman who was screaming at me that I had stolen his special place by the pool. I couldn't take this accusation too seriously and my behaviour was not well received. He stomped off shouting about the manners of the English.
> 
> Quite a strange episode really.



Many years ago on the first day in a new job, myself and the two other people who had just started sat down at a table in the canteen at lunch time only to have someone come over shouting at us for taking his table and that he had sat there every lunchtime for the past five years...well you won't today....


----------



## Katherine (2 Feb 2018)

tyred said:


> Pondering a tough decision on whether to make myself something to eat or pop out for fish and chips.



Well....?

It is Friday so I presume you have had fish and chips.


----------



## tyred (2 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> Well....?
> 
> It is Friday so I presume you have had fish and chips.



I did indeed


----------



## potsy (2 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> Leave me alone I'm enjoying the peace.


Welcome back, did your sentence get reduced or they just let you out early for good behaviour?


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2018)

On my ride yesterday I had a strap break on the handlebar bag I brought last August . An E-Mail to Amazo n this afternoon brought the response pack it up and send it back for a refund, just print off the labels we've provided. tonight had a 45 minute fight to persuade my ancient and temperamental printer to print the labels . I really must get round to replacing that printer.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> On my ride yesterday I had a strap break on the handlebar bag I brought last August . An E-Mail to Amazo n this afternoon brought the response pack it up and send it back for a refund, just print off the labels we've provided. tonight had a 45 minute fight to persuade my ancient and temperamental printer to print the labels . I really must get round to replacing that printer.



My father had a fault on a laptop he bought nine months previously from Amazon and they fully refunded it without any quibble too. I was very impressed.  

Buy your new printer from them. You know you’ll be able to send it back if there’s a problem!


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2018)

Did Huntingdon in the the morning - mirabile, managed to avoid the traffic.

Finished off that tree in the afternoon.  

Mum got the date for her rescheduled hip replacement today. Was supposed to happen mid January, and we couldn't have been given a *worse* replacement date (on ridiculously short notice) to try and work around. To say I'm pissed off is an understatement as I now have to throw the pies I've been juggling in the bin and juggle a completely different set of pies. 

Last time we got two months' notice.

Things are well and truly specked.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Feb 2018)

I do like a plate of cheese and biscuits


----------



## lutonloony (3 Feb 2018)

My right knee is doing a very good impression of a football. If I use it as an excuse to avoid my DIY chores, I fear Mrs LL may decide it means I should stay at home, instead of going to the pub to watch the rugby.


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2018)

I think I have an in growing toe nail, being stood up for the next 12 hours may be a challenge


----------



## Hugh Manatee (3 Feb 2018)

Very long road trip today in the 'Back Pain Mercedes' to do of all things, my son's GCSE engineering project. Well he's doing it, I'm just getting him there!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> For the first time in my life, I encountered "Sun-lounger Rage". I had been on it for two hours and was woken from my doze by a red faced Swiss gentleman who was screaming at me that I had stolen his special place by the pool. I couldn't take this accusation too seriously and my behaviour was not well received. He stomped off shouting about the manners of the English.
> 
> Quite a strange episode really.


I hope this didn't cause an international incident ?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> On my ride yesterday I had a strap break on the handlebar bag I brought last August . An E-Mail to Amazo n this afternoon brought the response pack it up and send it back for a refund, just print off the labels we've provided. tonight had a 45 minute fight to persuade my ancient and temperamental printer to print the labels . I really must get round to replacing that printer.


That's not the way to treat an old printer that has given valuable service over the years. I would have thought William Caxton was due for retirement ages ago ?


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2018)

I have a cold, blast.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2018)

Morning, not sure what the weather is doing. The ground looks dry but the cars look wet.

I think I may have over done the exercise bit . Walking into town the long way yesterday was the final straw. By the time I got to the museum for the talk about the Roman finds inthe town I was away with the fairies. It was a good job it was a repeat of a talk given last year as I wouldn't have liked to miss anything. It was a good thing I was meeting my wife there as she could give me a lift home.


----------



## mybike (3 Feb 2018)

I have a bruise on one of my toes. Not sure how it got there but my wife did manage to step on my toes twice yesterday.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> That's not the way to treat an old printer that has given valuable service over the years. I would have thought William Caxton was due for retirement ages ago ?



. The thing ain't worked properly for a couple of years, but I hardly use it so it's hard to justify spending money on a replacement.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I hope this didn't cause an international incident ?


I haven't been escorted to the airport on a stretcher and bundled on to a plane so far.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Feb 2018)

User said:


> And the other party?


Judging by his demeanour, I think he managed to escape from his straight jacket shortly before his world-class rant.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> I have a cold, blast.


Ice cream


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Feb 2018)

I found a Kilner jar for a couple of squids in one of the local charity shops ...some more chutney making beckons, and maybe some Marmalade too.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Too much Hürlimaan's.


He looked like a yoga and meditation type rather than a beer man. I think I might have comprehensively disturbed his spiritual equilibrium


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> He looked like a yoga and meditation type rather than a beer man. I think I might have comprehensively disturbed his spiritual equilibrium


They're the sort frightens me most. Like a land mine of emotions, just waiting for a misstep.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Feb 2018)




----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Feb 2018)

Tiger wood stove. Posh.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Where is their Braille version?


I did ask, but it’s a touchy subject....


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Feb 2018)

Another lousy day  I have been doing a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Feb 2018)

Just watched France v Ireland rugby match, wow that was close, exciting though.


----------



## StuAff (3 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 394372


From the all too necessary 'Never underestimate stupidity' department.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 394372



Seems reasonable.



User said:


> Where is their Braille version?



Embossed on the door?


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2018)

Spent the morning gardening. Yep, it was drizzling, but wasn't too bad. Rain got hold after lunch, so had a quiet afternoon. Listened to Arsenal v Everton on the radio. Had bacon, egg, mushrooms, toast & tea for supper.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2018)

Morning, it is dark out at the moment. I've just been down and made the drinks and fed Schrodie. We had big cuddles and he gave me some silent purrs !
The quiet ones which you are not supposed to hear so that he isn't letting on that he is enjoying it..
He is probably killing another one of my slippers right now.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Feb 2018)

Looking forward to a nice quiet morning - the kids have had a sleepover at their grandparents’ house


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Looking forward to a nice quiet morning - the kids have had a sleepover at their grandparents’ house



Time to get a bike ride in?


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2018)

Cols and dry here this morning, the forecast is for a dry but cold day, an ideal day to get my bike out, I feel a bike ride coming on.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Feb 2018)

Its not a nice day , and talk of snow ​


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2018)

Oooh! There's a red sky.


----------



## GM (4 Feb 2018)

About 80 degrees here at the moment, I suspect it'll drop quite dramatically when I get out of bed!


----------



## hopless500 (4 Feb 2018)

Grey/sunny/snow/grey/snow/sunny here


----------



## raleighnut (4 Feb 2018)

Sunny here too, might go and hack a couple of pallets up in a bit.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> Time to get a bike ride in?



Too much ice unfortunately


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Feb 2018)

We are having tea and chocolate biscuits for breakfast 'cos we can.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Feb 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We are having tea and chocolate biscuits for breakfast 'cos we can.


:-)

Just had Frittata Sunday and now coffee with Brandy. Today is a day of rest and sloth.


----------



## Speicher (4 Feb 2018)

Today I will be mostly knitting or sewing. De-cluttering is on hold. Doing too much at one time is very discouraging. The main areas to de clutter now is the garage, and the utility room. After twenty years in the same house, there is lots of clutter, as I hate throwing anything away.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2018)

Nice morning here, even nicer as it's my first of 4 days off 

Birds are in good voice, must be happy as I've just filled the feeders and given the bird bath a good clean.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2018)

Pancakes for breakfast..






Then Jenga 

Love it when my granddaughter stays


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> :-)
> 
> Just had Frittata Sunday and now coffee with Brandy. Today is a day of rest and sloth.



We are having quiche and salad for lunch, late start today.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Pancakes for breakfast..
> 
> View attachment 394489
> 
> ...


Those socks escaped from the drawer again?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Those socks escaped from the drawer again?


Yep, and landed on granddaughter’s feet


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Too much ice unfortunately



Cold, windy but dry with sunny spells here, I've got a 55 miler in this morning, a cold hard but enjoyable ride.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2018)

Snowy windy icy day today. Much what I come to expect, it will become nicer by Mardi Gras/Fasching/Shrove Tuesday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2018)

Chargers on order for my second-hand cameras.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> Today I will be mostly knitting or sewing. De-cluttering is on hold. Doing too much at one time is very discouraging. The main areas to de clutter now is the garage, and the utility room. After twenty years in the same house, there is lots of clutter, as I hate throwing anything away.


It's called treasure.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2018)

Schrodie is having a workout. My daughter is teasing him by getting him to chase his laser light around the floor.


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2018)

Fitted a bird nesting box in the garden, now the wait to see if any of the tits use it.


----------



## screenman (4 Feb 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We are having tea and chocolate biscuits for breakfast 'cos we can.



I had 2 scones with cream and jam followed by some lemon drizzle cake, in bed as well.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Feb 2018)

Ladders finally on the garage wall


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Feb 2018)

Nice little email from Ernie , only the usual £25 tho


----------



## postman (4 Feb 2018)

Postman has a new camera.A Canon Ixus 185 a small pocket sized camera,a surprise birthday gift.I was expecting a coffee card.Having a fantastic day.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> I had 2 scones with cream and jam followed by some lemon drizzle cake, in bed as well.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> I was thinking of going out to pursue my daily chore of digging out and bagging up the rampant wild garlic (ramsons) that I accidentally allowed to flourish in one border. I had no idea how invasive it is! I would put weedkiller on it, but it's growing all round the base of the grape vine. Anyway it's too cold, and it has just started to rain so I'll have a day off.



I cannot wait to see how our wild garlic develops this year


----------



## gbb (4 Feb 2018)

Wev'e had 3 grand daughters stay over Friday night and other grandaughter, her brother and mum over for dinner today.
Between them they'e eaten nearly all the fruit bowl, crisps, my yoghurts, crumpets and bagels, plus all the dinners made...the living room looked like a bomb had hit, the curtains are dishevelled in the dining room where Imogen, our nearly 2 YO seemed to love looking out the window and hiding behind the curtains, the dogs took to his basket exhausted and I've spent what seems like hours looking after them, cleaning up endlessly, making coffee for the adults, coke and juice for the kids, building big block buildings and playing dinosaurs with them etc etc etc.

Same next week ?...yes please


----------



## Randomnerd (4 Feb 2018)

Just back from The Smoke: night at The 100 Club with the inimitable Terry and Gerry. Thirty years between gigs; still sparklingly good live rock and roll


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Feb 2018)

Spent today mostly horizontal. Bug. Feeling a bit better now.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> Just keep it under control, it spreads by division and by bulblets from the flowers, so it can really go mad. It gives me indigestion, so I don't need to keep any.



It was a bit hit and miss last year so not quite sure what we will get this year.


----------



## postman (4 Feb 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I cannot wait to see how our wild garlic develops this year


----------



## postman (4 Feb 2018)

Just back from a birthday curry.my favourite place,Sheesh Mahaal,Kirkkstalll Road near Woodrups.Been going here just short of thirty years.I had a pudding tonight because it was a treat.But little did i know the staff knew it was my birthday out came two small chocolate cakes with a candle in each.My family had brought those the waiter and my family sang happy birthday.A fantastic finish to a wonderful day.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Feb 2018)

postman said:


> View attachment 394579


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Feb 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> Just back from The Smoke: night at The 100 Club with the inimitable Terry and Gerry. Thirty years between gigs; still sparklingly good live rock and roll



We saw them just before Christmas, TVC loved every second, I was mostly bewildered  a good show, the whole room was rocking.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Feb 2018)

postman said:


> Just back from a birthday curry.my favourite place,Sheesh Mahaal,Kirkkstalll Road near Woodrups.Been going here just short of thirty years.I had a pudding tonight because it was a treat.But little did i know the staff knew it was my birthday out came two small chocolate cakes with a candle in each.My family had brought those the waiter and my family sang happy birthday.A fantastic finish to a wonderful day.


Perfect Birthday!! Congrats :-)


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2018)

Went yellow stickering in Tesco this afternoon. As expected at this time of the year, not much to be had, but if one is prepared to be open minded, it's not so bad. Picked up lemon sole fillets, king prawns, pastrami and ham off the counters, plus milk, coleslaw, potato salad, noodles, stir fry veg, sprouts, butternut squash, oranges, strawberries, toasting muffins, flatbreads, wholemeal bagels, scotch pancakes, a fruit pie and a box with two custard doughnuts.

Big Hair was conspicuous by her absence (they're not marking the stuff down by as much at the moment, so no real surprise there), but there's a fat bloke with glasses who is new - and he took every single loaf of YS bread. A woman who is also new took all the cut flowers. About 30 bouquets... 

Had some of the lemon sole for supper - pan-fried with tarragon & caper butter.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2018)

Happy birthday @postman


----------



## hopless500 (4 Feb 2018)

Happy Birthday Postie


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> *Went yellow stickering in Tesco this afternoon.* As expected at this time of the year, not much to be had, but if one is prepared to be open minded, it's not so bad. Picked up lemon sole fillets, king prawns, pastrami and ham off the counters, plus milk, coleslaw, potato salad, noodles, stir fry veg, sprouts, butternut squash, oranges, strawberries, toasting muffins, flatbreads, wholemeal bagels, scotch pancakes, a fruit pie and a box with two custard doughnuts.
> 
> Big Hair was conspicuous by her absence (they're not marking the stuff down by as much at the moment, so no real surprise there), but there's a fat bloke with glasses who is new - and he took every single loaf of YS bread. A woman who is also new took all the cut flowers. About 30 bouquets...
> 
> Had some of the lemon sole for supper - pan-fried with tarragon & caper butter.


You're supposed to let the store staff do that, not use your own or re-use old ones.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> You're supposed to let the store staff do that, not use your own or re-use old ones.





On a more serious note, Big Hair has served store bans and gone to court for doing just that...


----------



## tyred (4 Feb 2018)

My mileage total for the year so far is a highly pathetic 194.3 miles. I've done more than that in a week on occasions.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2018)

Fishing?


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2018)

postman said:


> Just back from a birthday curry.my favourite place,Sheesh Mahaal,Kirkkstalll Road near Woodrups.Been going here just short of thirty years.I had a pudding tonight because it was a treat.But little did i know the staff knew it was my birthday out came two small chocolate cakes with a candle in each.My family had brought those the waiter and my family sang happy birthday.A fantastic finish to a wonderful day.



Glad you've had a great day. A late happy Birthday from me.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2018)

Sat here with a  and watching the Superbowl.


----------



## GM (5 Feb 2018)

The bad news - currently in stationery traffic on the M20.
The good news - I' picking the coach in fronts WiFi,


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Feb 2018)

tyred said:


> My mileage total for the year so far is a highly pathetic 194.3 miles. I've done more than that in a week on occasions.


I’ve done more than that in a day! However, I’ve only done around 25 miles this year :-(


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Feb 2018)

I was about to cycle to work but there's black ice on the patio and bins.
Van wins.
Looks like a very cold week ahead folks


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2018)

tyred said:


> My mileage total for the year so far is a highly pathetic 194.3 miles. I've done more than that in a week on occasions.


Even if you added up each individual number you will still have done more than me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> The bad news - currently in stationery traffic on the M20.
> The good news - I' picking the coach in fronts WiFi,


Why are you, a retired person on the M20 at this time of the morning?


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2018)

My cold is getting worse for the third day on a trot.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’ve done more than that in a day! However, I’ve only done around 25 miles this year :-(


Are you counting flying. ?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2018)

5ft 10.5 ins. 80.4kgs.
Just weighed myself.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2018)

-3F, and a bit of snow.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5140670, member: 21629"]I've been busy all night trying hard to get rid of my lungs. Lungs are still in usual place (no, not hanging on the lamp). 
Current achievement is a voice change into something 
Managed to book an appoinment with GP after usual 2 weeks time.[/QUOTE]
By which time you'll be better, and no longer need to be seen.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2018)

screenman said:


> My cold is getting worse for the third day on a trot.


*Ice Cream!!*


----------



## GM (5 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Why are you, a retired person on the M20 at this time of the morning?



We're on our way to Antwerp to take the empties back and restock, I'll open one for you, happy birthday!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2018)

We went to Swindon this afternoon to find a greenhouse , on the way up the M4 we passed 4 tank transporters , 2 were carrying Challenger tanks, 1 had a Challenger ARRV, and I'm not sure what the last one was carrying.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We went to Swindon this afternoon to find a greenhouse , on the way up the M4 we passed 4 tank transporters , 2 were carrying Challenger tanks, 1 had a Challenger ARRV, and I'm not sure what the last one was carrying.



That definitely breaks up the monotony of a motorway drive.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Feb 2018)

It is dark out here and the stars are out.


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Another 4.5lbs off last week. That’s 2 stone since 1 January and a stone in the last 3 weeks.


That sounds like a serious crash diet, is it sustainable?

Makes my 8lb loss in the same period look very poor.


----------



## Speicher (5 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> That sounds like a serious crash diet, is it sustainable?
> 
> Makes my 8lb loss in the same period look very poor.



An average loss of 1.5 pounds per week seems sustainable, @potsy.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2018)

Oww, oww, oww, I ache all over... 

Still, I did a good turn for a dear friend - spent the day clearing up some trees that came down in her garden in previous week's storm. Was a win-win; she didn't have to pay for a tree surgeon and I got two car loads of logs. Had it down on the bump-stops for the journeys home LOL.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> We're on our way to Antwerp to take the empties back and restock, I'll open one for you, happy birthday!


Good use of the M20!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2018)

Morning, it's a bit frosty out but at least I can see some blue sky.

There been a couple of interesting programmes recently about the human brain. Last night's Horizon was very interesting.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Feb 2018)

It's snowing


----------



## Sharky (6 Feb 2018)

Fitted new wiper blades on the car at the weekend. Blimey what a difference.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Feb 2018)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I always lose weight quickly in the first couple of months - then it goes sloooooooooooooow....


Yes, but it still leaves room for you to build up your body's gin reserves.


----------



## StuAff (6 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 394729


They didn't know the goat then?


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Feb 2018)

woke up to snow.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> woke up to snow.


Not in your bedroom !


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2018)

+5 F,
5" of snow.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Not in your bedroom !


He was either sleeping under the stars, or it's the other sort.


----------



## potsy (6 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 394729


I saw that article the other day, was waiting for you to post it


----------



## potsy (6 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> +5 F,
> 5" of snow.


About the same as Manchester


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2018)

It's tried to snow here, but not very successfully.

Waiting for a Zooplus order to turn up; two 40 litre sacks of cat litter, nine boxes of pouches and a case of Applaws.

Feeling really tired. Didn't sleep very well as I was so sore. Still feel like I've been hit by a truck.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2018)

I was chatting to a vicar yesterday and I said that his job didn't provide many opportunities for moonlighting .


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Feb 2018)

One of our colleagues turned 68 today and is showing no signs of retireing, but then she does still support her kids and grandkids, when their benefits run out and they can't afford ciggies-sorry 'food for their kids'.


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2018)

Drove back from the hospital earlier on and the cars thermometer was showing 0 degrees, I don't think it's been above 2 - 3 degrees all day, and we are getting occasional light sleet showers.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2018)

Fabby YS Chinese feast tonight: stir fried veg with king prawns & sweet chilli noodles with chicken.  £1.10 all in for two people.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2018)

Waiting for my Chinese food.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Waiting for my Chinese food.



Bon appetit xxx

I'm off to get myself a


----------



## StuAff (6 Feb 2018)

Didn't cycle/train to work, which was nice (when it's twenty miles and you don't get home till eleven if you do that).


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Feb 2018)

Snow free here but after just feeding the birds i think its too cod for snow.
Bloody raw today


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2018)

meta lon said:


> Snow free here but after just feeding the birds i think its too cod for snow.
> Bloody raw today



It's not too cold to snow, but if it does you might notice a slight rise in temperature before it does.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2018)

It's bitter cold here, I've been downstairs put the heating on and retired to my bed with a brew whilst the house warms up.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's tried to snow here, but not very successfully.
> 
> Waiting for a Zooplus order to turn up; two 40 litre sacks of cat litter, nine boxes of pouches and a case of Applaws.
> 
> Feeling really tired. Didn't sleep very well as I was so sore. Still feel like I've been hit by a truck.


Nature’s way of saying you might have overdone it!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2018)

Morning. When I first got up the cars were clear of frost , but this was soon sorted so that I had a nice layer of ice to scrape off .


----------



## mybike (7 Feb 2018)

Sounds like everywhere is the same as here, light sprinkling of snow and below freezing. Sun's out tho'.


----------



## potsy (7 Feb 2018)

Not a cloud in the sky here, very un-manc like 

Unfortunately I seem to have contracted man flu overnight


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> It's bitter cold here, I've been downstairs put the heating on and retired to my bed with a brew whilst the house warms up.


Guinness(ice cool) missen


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2018)

Your optical illusion for today





A Buddy Bike. From Champaign Craigslist. Or a Sociable.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2018)

Snowed here overnight, but it's mostly gone now. Still  though despite the


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Nature’s way of saying you might have overdone it!



Yep, got it in one.

Mind, am used to doing the clipping and sawing - that wasn't the issue. I think what flattened me was the fact that my friend's garden slopes quite considerably and i had to push the loaded wheelbarrows uphill, all the way from the bottom...


----------



## Sharky (7 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Your optical illusion for today
> View attachment 394905
> 
> A Buddy Bike. From Champaign Craigslist. Or a Sociable.


Interesting concept, but it looks as the one in control is on the left and the passenger on the right. In the uk, this would put the passenger rider on the side exposed to the traffic. A bit scary!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Your optical illusion for today
> View attachment 394905
> 
> A Buddy Bike. From Champaign Craigslist. Or a Sociable.


Does the nervous one get to control the brakes ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2018)

I'm of the assumption that the control handlebar could be switched from one side to the other.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2018)

You know you hear about doing certain things can equate to an amount of exercise. Can an amount of house cleaning equate to a number of miles cycled ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Does the nervous one get to control the brakes ?


That's the last one I want controlling brakes. Which is why Mrs. GA probably wouldn't ride a tandem with me.
I've been told my cycling is "too intrepid" for her taste. (The last time I saw a good tandem for sale)


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2018)

Look who's been framed ?


----------



## Speicher (7 Feb 2018)

Last night my young nephew stayed here. At bedtime, he insisted that I read him a story.....the same one about five times.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2018)

I've been down the club playing bingo with the rest of the pensioners this afternoon, and I won £4.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2018)

Very nice @Illaveago  Lovely frame *and* lovely contents


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's the last one I want controlling brakes. Which is why Mrs. GA probably wouldn't ride a tandem with me.
> I've been told my cycling is "too intrepid" for her taste. (The last time I saw a good tandem for sale)


My wife and I fancied a tandem as that would have been a way that we could have cycled together, sadly we were out bid.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Feb 2018)

mybike said:


> Sounds like everywhere is the same as here, light sprinkling of snow and below freezing. Sun's out tho'.


2 inches of snow here. Although at work most of it's melted during the day.


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> @Hill Wimp ...... Fabbers is on his way home. Oh, and it’s fish for tea.
> 
> View attachment 394931


I think the only thing we will be having for supper is champagne after the good news that @Fab Foodie has had today.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I think the only thing we will be having for supper is champagne after the good news that @Fab Foodie has had today.


My youngest daughter has had her Ph. D proposal on Iodine in diets accepted!!!!!
She has worked sooooo hard and put sooooo much into this, we had tears at the news :-/



4 years of academia beckon....


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Feb 2018)

The sparkly stuff has been flowing. There is a very proud Dad here.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm of the assumption that the control handlebar could be switched from one side to the other.


Convertible!


----------



## Katherine (7 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> My youngest daughter has had her Ph. D proposal on Iodine in diets accepted!!!!!
> She has worked sooooo hard and put sooooo much into this, we had tears at the news :-/
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> @Hill Wimp ...... Fabbers is on his way home. Oh, and it’s fish for tea.
> 
> View attachment 394931


I’m gonna need a fair amount of batter for that one....


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> My youngest daughter has had her Ph. D proposal on Iodine in diets accepted!!!!!
> She has worked sooooo hard and put sooooo much into this, we had tears at the news :-/
> 
> 
> ...



Well done, that's excellent news.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I’m gonna need a fair amount of batter for that one....



It might keep you going for a while.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> My youngest daughter has had her Ph. D proposal on Iodine in diets accepted!!!!!
> She has worked sooooo hard and put sooooo much into this, we had tears at the news :-/
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to Fille Foodie!


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2018)

Went yellow stickering in Tesco tonight. Big Hair & Tall Guy conspicuous by their absence - guess that only a 70 or 75% reduction isn't enough for them.  Made a change, to not be flattened, so I'm not complaining.  Good pickings as well, considering the time of year.

There's a cream cake in the fridge with my name on it as well...


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (8 Feb 2018)

My Pure Sonus 1xt failed to start yesterday and I can't revive it. 16 years of DAB brilliance isn't bad service.
Gonna miss it when my better half is on nights. No Classic FM to drift off to.

Time to search for another...


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Went yellow stickering in Tesco tonight. Big Hair & Tall Guy conspicuous by their absence - guess that only a 70 or 75% reduction isn't enough for them.  Made a change, to not be flattened, so I'm not complaining.  Good pickings as well, considering the time of year.
> 
> There's a cream cake in the fridge with my name on it as well...


Tesco will put your name on cakes now?


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Tesco will put your name on cakes now?



If they did, I doubt they could spell it


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2018)

Another night without sleep.  all the usual cures haven't worked, I've come downstairs done the washing up and had a brew, and I'm about to go back upstairs and try again.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> My Pure Sonus 1xt failed to start yesterday and I can't revive it. 16 years of DAB brilliance isn't bad service.
> Gonna miss it when my better half is on nights. No Classic FM to drift off to.
> 
> Time to search for another...


Nooooo.
I’m a fan of Pure DAB radios and have a few dotted about.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Feb 2018)

So nice to see the mornings getting lighter.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Feb 2018)

Spent 5 hours putting together my daughter’s new bed yesterday. It comes with a chest of drawers, bookshelf, desk and mini bookshelf. As the bed itself is raised, there’s a ladder too.

Plus my electric screwdriver is broken so I did it all by hand. 

I ache.


----------



## Katherine (8 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> Another night without sleep.  all the usual cures haven't worked, I've come downstairs done the washing up and had a brew, and I'm about to go back upstairs and try again.


Hope you got back to sleep again. 
I just tossed and turned. Wish I could go back to sleep now instead of getting ready for work.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


>





Katherine said:


> Hope you got back to sleep again.
> I just tossed and turned. Wish I could go back to sleep now instead of getting ready for work.



I think it must have been half three four o clock before I nodded of, and I was awake about seven.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Feb 2018)

User said:


> If only they’d get a bit warmer....
> 
> I’m going to have to scrap the car.



FTFY

In other news I hear there's a Trabant up for sale.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> If they did, I doubt they could spell it


It's not Bob is it ?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2018)

I've just had some chin rubs !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2018)

The bin men are very late today. They've usually bin and gone by 7am.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Feb 2018)

Somebody way out East is probably drinking Prosseco and eating cake as I type.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Somebody way out East is probably drinking Prosseco and eating cake as I type.


Not just yet. But it is planned


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> So nice to see the mornings getting lighter.
> 
> View attachment 395009


Colder weather on the way...


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2018)

We've had it here, time to share the weather along. 11F this morning, 5 inches of snow on the ground. And I got mostly missed by the snow.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5144064, member: 21629"]Back from GP. Got inhalator and antibiotics. Hopefully this will kill that nasty cough.[/QUOTE]
Kill it or Cure it?


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I do wish the weather would sort itself out. We're off for our dirty romantic weekend away this weekend and I can't figure out what clothing and boots to take.
> 
> We've got a long weekend in a Forest Holidays place in Sherwood Forest, so there'll be lots of woodland walks - but will I need big boots / wellies or just my medium weight boots? Do I take snow gear or not?
> 
> Gah! How's a chap supposed to pack, eh?


Snow ????


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I do wish the weather would sort itself out. We're off for our dirty romantic weekend away this weekend and I can't figure out what clothing and boots to take.
> 
> We've got a long weekend in a Forest Holidays place in Sherwood Forest, so there'll be lots of woodland walks - but will I need big boots / wellies or just my medium weight boots? Do I take snow gear or not?
> 
> Gah! How's a chap supposed to pack, eh?


It’s going to be wet and cold this weekend and Sherwood can get very muddy in places depending on which paths you take. Most of the paths are well established and the trees do offer a small amount of cover. You’ll definitely need a good pair of waterproof boots or wellies.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Feb 2018)

User said:


> It' is/was being forecast for the weekend...


We don't do snow where I live, well none that lasts longer than an hour anyway.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Feb 2018)

User said:


> That's 'cos you and FF are southern poofs...


Warm southern poofs if you don't mind


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2018)

Feel really *bleurgh* today. Just tired, run down and my sinusitis has flared up again. 

Have curled up with some curling and ski-jumping on the telly.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It's not Bob is it ?





That would be too easy.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2018)

I was listening to the Beeb and they were talking about Cheddar cheeses and I heard them mention a variety I had never heard before. "Hedge Trimmer Tour ". 


It turned out to be Extra Mature.


----------



## Katherine (8 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was listening to the Beeb and they were talking about Cheddar cheeses and I heard them mention a variety I had never heard before. "Hedge Trimmer Tour ".
> 
> 
> It turned out to be Extra Mature.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2018)

Left side of my face feels like it's been kicked by a horse.


----------



## potsy (8 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I’ve bought tomorrow’s supper - rib of beef and a magnum


Ooh not had a magnum for ages, which flavour?


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I’ve bought tomorrow’s supper - rib of beef and a magnum of Malbec.


You need to share that.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2018)

Had home made singapore noodles this evening.


----------



## postman (8 Feb 2018)

Time to take my contact lens out,so goodnight.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> You need to share that.


I think we need to visit


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5144064, member: 21629"]Back from GP. Got inhalator and antibiotics. Hopefully this will kill that nasty cough.[/QUOTE]
Good News OMG


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2018)

User said:


> That's 'cos you and FF are southern poofs...


South Western poof if you please....


----------



## slowmotion (9 Feb 2018)

The consultant said I could be back on the bike by the end of next week. He strongly advised me not to fall off.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2018)

Late night  and watching the team figure skating from PyeongChang


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The consultant said I could be back on the bike by the end of next week. He strongly advised me not to fall off.



I'd take the advice.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2018)

Morning,. Dippy the Diplodocus is in Dorchester.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2018)

Infamy, infamy ! They've all got it in for me !

There are 2TV presenters wearing dresses with black and white dots making my eyes go funny. I don't like strong contrasting colours, it's a bit like cycling along a tree lined lane with the sun flickering through from the side.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2018)

Just seen a Great Spotted Woodpecker in a tree at the bottom of the garden.


----------



## GM (9 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Just seen a Great Spotted Woodpecker in a tree at the bottom of the garden.




Well spotted!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2018)

It's snowing !


----------



## ianrauk (9 Feb 2018)




----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 395125


This may signal the fall of civilization.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Too much ice unfortunately


I've just been checking the MWIS and it doesn't look good, however I just have to make it into work today, then back again tonight-I'm planning to drop my bike off at my LBS for a service while I'm off visiting my folks.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 395125


Ah, an emotional support duck.


----------



## pjd57 (9 Feb 2018)

I'm getting my hair cut today.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Feb 2018)

pjd57 said:


> I'm getting my hair cut today.


Just the one left?


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2018)

My face is still numb. Feel like Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Feb 2018)

I am on a train to that London. 


paaaaaaaaaaaaaaateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Ah, an emotional support duck.



You'll need more than the mini flush....


----------



## slowmotion (9 Feb 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You'll need more than the mini flush....


A proper high level cistern might do the needful.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> A proper high level cistern might do the needful.
> View attachment 395163



Now that's good head.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2018)

User said:


> *Bites his tongue*


----------



## postman (9 Feb 2018)

Dragged the turbo in to the sunshine this afternoon.Then did 30 mins.Also added a few extra pounds on the weight bar.This is going nicely.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Finally got here, after an emergency trip to the vet, after Jack hurt his back.
> 
> The red wine is open, we’ve ordered a takeaway (we’ll have the rib of beef tomorrow) and I’m chillaxing.


I hope Jack gets better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2018)

They have been playing piggy in the middle with Schrodie and he has been enjoying running back and forth between them.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Feb 2018)

I bought five 2H pencils this afternoon.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Feb 2018)

They cost £6.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2018)

Sat here with a  and a biskit watching the curling. And there is a cat snoring somewhere in the gloaming.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> They cost £6.


Apiece!!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2018)

There is a pretty sunrise with bands of different colours at the moment.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Finally got here, after an emergency trip to the vet, after Jack hurt his back.
> 
> The red wine is open, we’ve ordered a takeaway (we’ll have the rib of beef tomorrow) and I’m chillaxing.


I wa about to like that post until you used the word ‘Chillaxing’. You’ve let yourself down, you’ve let CC down....


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> They cost £6.


You could have taken out a life insurance policy that comes with a free pen for less than that ?


----------



## mybike (10 Feb 2018)

pjd57 said:


> I'm getting my hair cut today.



Had mine cut Monday, 'twas a mistake. Cold neck all week.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2018)

I've just looked at the weather forecast, it looks like this mornings ride will be rained off, tomorrow isn't looking good either.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Feb 2018)

The kids are on half term holiday for a week. I can’t decide if I’m happy or not. After an hour and a half with them this morning so far, the answer is not. Plus it’s going to be bad weather today so we’ll be stuck inside the house. I can feel the sore spot on my forehead from repeatedly banging it against wall already....


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2018)

Rain arrived here right on cue, no ride for me today.


----------



## TVC (10 Feb 2018)

Leicester Comedy Festival is under way and our annual marathon of laughter starts tonight with Simon Evans. We are going to see him in town, then he is coming to play our local straight after, so we might get to see him do two sets. Lucy Porter tomorrow.


----------



## Katherine (10 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> Gravel is in Prague and has just called in here.......
> 
> View attachment 395265
> 
> ...


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2018)

The ice is too slippery. !


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Feb 2018)




----------



## Speicher (10 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> There is a pretty sunrise with bands of different colours at the moment.



Deep Purple
Maroon 5
Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## Speicher (10 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> Leicester Comedy Festival is under way and our annual marathon of laughter starts tonight with Simon Evans. We are going to see him in town, then he is coming to play our local straight after, so we might get to see him do two sets. Lucy Porter tomorrow.



Simon Evans cycles, does he?


----------



## TVC (10 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> Simon Evans cycles, does he?


Also on the bill is Joe Amazon


----------



## Speicher (10 Feb 2018)

Elkie Brooks?

No, perhaps not.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Use tongs to pick it up.


No don't,unless you want to end up like this dog. https://www.thesun.co.uk/video/news...gets-tongue-stuck-to-a-freezing-cold-manhole/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> Deep Purple
> Maroon 5
> Red Hot Chilli Peppers


What? No blues bands!


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


>


Glass raised from me too!Oh and in Mundane world, I've just dropped my bike off for a service at the LBS.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> Apiece!!


Total. They are Faber Castell 9000 series. The leads are bonded to the wood which means that they don't break if you handle them roughly on site. Worth every penny.


----------



## potsy (10 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Jack appears to be back to his normal self this morning. Whatever was in that jab from the vet worked...


Does he do them for humans?

I could do with something to get me through the next day and a half


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> :-)
> 
> Just had Frittata Sunday and now coffee with Brandy. Today is a day of rest and sloth.


Does a Sloth have a schedule as hectic as yours?


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Feb 2018)

Heck,someone here puts dog dumps in their freezer.  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5375469/Dog-owner-67-kept-POO-freezer-court-battle.html


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2018)

Decisions, decisions..
Should I put Tabasco or Worcestershire sauce on my lunchtime cauliflower cheese??


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> No don't,unless you want to end up like this dog. https://www.thesun.co.uk/video/news...gets-tongue-stuck-to-a-freezing-cold-manhole/



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvKw_V3e36g

Looks like my old elementary school, but ours, not being in Indiana, had a painted flagpole base.


----------



## midlife (10 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Decisions, decisions..
> Should I put Tabasco or Worcestershire sauce on my lunchtime cauliflower cheese??



Crispy fried bacon ?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Crispy fried bacon ?


Too late.. I've eaten it now, with Worcestershire sauce.
Maybe with the other half of it tomorrow..


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2018)

Remoulade?


----------



## TVC (10 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Remoulade?


Bless you.


----------



## TVC (10 Feb 2018)

We have just enjoyed a rather marvellous mushroom soup made by Lu, a recipe passed to her from the Oxford area


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2018)

Wimpers is pondering whether the the new motorhome might be too long for the driveway....


----------



## TVC (10 Feb 2018)

One of my friends has just been appointed as a judge, sitting in Immigration and Asylum. Makes me certain that I am properly middle class and middle aged as I've known him since he was a young scamp.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Feb 2018)

User said:


> It was Maidenhead - not the Scottish Borders....


Or Wales


----------



## Speicher (10 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Wimpers is pondering whether the the new motorhome might be too long for the driveway....
> 
> View attachment 395300



If you struggle to get it on your driveway, I know that it will fit on my driveway, Hope that helps!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2018)

here is a picture of the Wood Pecker hiding in the tree.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2018)

This morning's sky.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2018)

Lovely ride today on quiet lanes. Icy in places and cold wind. Saw a runner out but everybody else must be hibernating today.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Wimpers is pondering whether the the new motorhome might be too long for the driveway....
> 
> View attachment 395300



Lovely, quite envious. I think if I had one I would just sell up, disappear until the cash ran out.

Is this the right time to say my Mother & Father in Law bought a lovely one to spend 6 months a year in sunnier climbs, it got nicked off their drive in less than 5 days! So I hope you have counter measures sorted.


----------



## User10119 (10 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I wa about to like that post until you used the word ‘Chillaxing’. You’ve let yourself down, you’ve let CC down....



Surely the correct order is...
View attachment 395315


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Lovely, quite envious. I think if I had one I would just sell up, disappear until the cash ran out.
> 
> Is this the right time to say my Mother & Father in Law bought a lovely one to spend 6 months a year in sunnier climbs, it got nicked off their drive in less than 5 days! So I hope you have





Andrew_P said:


> Lovely, quite envious. I think if I had one I would just sell up, disappear until the cash ran out.
> 
> Is this the right time to say my Mother & Father in Law bought a lovely one to spend 6 months a year in sunnier climbs, it got nicked off their drive in less than 5 days! So I hope you have counter measures sorted.



Fortunately, that one isn’t ours!

We’re a weee bit smaller than that one :-). We have a full security squad!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2018)

This is us!


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Total. They are Faber Castell 9000 series. The leads are bonded to the wood which means that they don't break if you handle them roughly on site. Worth every penny.



Faber Castell pencils are the bees knees. Love their Albrecht Durer watercolour ones.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2018)

My first attempt at kipper pate came close to burning out the motor in our ancient blender. The kitchen smells of overheated windings.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2018)

Quiet day here today. Face and tongue still doing a Jar Jar Binks and I feel rather 

Currently curled up by the fire with a  while watching the rugby.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 395332
> View attachment 395331
> 
> 
> ...


It looks wonderful! Has it got a big fridge?


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> It looks wonderful! Has it got a big fridge?


Huuuuge!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Dinner at yours next Saturday then?


I’ll let Chef know....


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Wimpers is pondering whether the the new motorhome might be too long for the driveway....
> 
> View attachment 395300


Does it come with it's own post code ?


----------



## gbb (10 Feb 2018)

Just plumbed in a new dishwasher after our old one (2012) started playing silly beggars.
A bit of spring cleaning today while the weather's not so nice.
2 Sonos WiFi speakers sold within hours £230.
One Tassimo coffee maker sold, £20, never use it.
2 toddlers wooden stools with carved painted designs on top..,gifted via FB.
7 pairs of shoes dumped, thin out the shoe cupboard.
Plenty of 'stuff' thrown away. We seem to accumulate lots of 'stuff'


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2018)

Likewise, supper in about 45 / 50 mins here. Home made wedges, baked lemon sole fillets and mixed steamed veg. 

All courtesy of those lovely yellow stickers, of course.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I got a boned haunch of venison today. Do I do it for lunch tomorrow or do we go to a local pub?



Depends on how you want to cook it, I suppose... And how flush you're feeling


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I got a boned haunch of venison today. Do I do it for lunch tomorrow or do we go to a local pub?


Lunch tomorrow, decent Red, fall asleep in front of Rugby....


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> If you struggle to get it on your driveway, I know that it will fit on my driveway, Hope that helps!


Can we book in for a long weekend in June please


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Feb 2018)

How refined are we?


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 395344
> 
> 
> How refined are we?


Very.
Another gin dear?


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Feb 2018)

Enough Chips!?!

I really hope you are not parked in the drive!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> I wish I was with you


....another time....


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Enough Chips!?!
> 
> I really hope you are not parked in the drive!!


There were more!!!!

If that chippy is goid enough for Paul Hollywood it’s good enough for us!
We’re parked- up by a local river. :-)


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> There were more!!!!
> 
> If that chippy is goid enough for Paul Hollywood it’s good enough for us!
> We’re parked- up by a local river. :-)


It purchases like that that bring the kid out in people, glad you drove it to Christen it with Beer and Chips rather than sit in the drive! Mind you it will stink of chips for a while now...

Wonder if there are many restrictions on where you can park up and sleep? How many days can you go without water supplies or emptying do you think?


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 395344
> 
> 
> How refined are we?



Oooooo, that pie & chips looks gooooooooood!


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> Beer?


Eyesight.. Thought it was some fancy German Beer assumptions!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> Beer?


Before the gins and proseccos....


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> It purchases like that that bring the kid out in people, glad you drove it to Christen it with Beer and Chips rather than sit in the drive! Mind you it will stink of chips for a while now...
> 
> Wonder if there are many restrictions on where you can park up and sleep? How many days can you go without water supplies or emptying do you think?


Sleeping restrictions vary from place to place, but there are various guides to help find them. We have enough onboard water, battery and gas supplies for about 3 days wild camping. Water is about 100 litres. Limiting factor is cold tonic volume....

Tonight we are in a quiet public car park where sleeping is permitted and 24hr parking is £6. Chuffing windy though!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Feb 2018)

Sasha the cat is currently hiding in her cat litter tray. It has a hood. We have tempted her out a few times but she runs back after a couple of minutes. Her first trip in the Motorhome is rather daunting.

She will probably wreak her revenge tonight whilst we are tucked up in bed and charge around with her toys.


----------



## GM (10 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sleeping restrictions vary from place to place, but there are various guides to help find them. We have enough onboard water, battery and gas supplies for about 3 days wild camping. Water is about 100 litres. Limiting factor is cold tonic volume....
> 
> Tonight we are in a quiet public car park where sleeping is permitted and 24hr parking is £6. Chuffing windy though!!




They're brilliant, hope you both have many happy miles in it. We hired one last week when we went to Belguim, wished we'd gone for longer. I noticed yours has swivel front seats, good idea. This is our one.....


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> They're brilliant, hope you both have many happy miles in it. We hired one last week when we went to Belguim, wished we'd gone for longer. I noticed yours has swivel front seats, good idea. This is our one.....
> 
> View attachment 395349


Wot no chips and _Beers_... Mind me asking how much and for how long :-)


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2018)

I don't want to seem to be lowering the tone, but...........how do you empty the holding tank? Is it like fly-tipping?


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I don't want to seem to be lowering the tone, but...........how do you empty the holding tank? Is it like fly-tipping?


Just learn the difference between a storm drain and a sewer drain apparently looked on a few camping forums. I did read biological ones rather than Chemical ones can go in to soil much like a septic tank drains but they limit what you can use to wash dishes and hands etc.


----------



## GM (10 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Wot no chips and _Beers_... Mind me asking how much and for how long :-)




No chips, but plenty of beer. We hired it from Just Go, they were doing a special offer until the end of February, it was about £140 for 6 days which we thought was pretty good value.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2018)

.


Andrew_P said:


> Just learn the difference between a storm drain and a sewer drain apparently looked on a few camping forums. I did read biological ones rather than Chemical ones can go in to soil much like a septic tank drains but they limit what you can use to wash dishes and hands etc.


I understand the difference between surface water and the smelly stuff, but where do you go to find a place to stick the smelly stuff? If you are a cruise ship captain, you just pootle about 4 (?) miles off-shore in the Med and pump out the contents of all the washing-up, bladders and bowels etc of 6000 passengers and crew.

Unfortunately, Fabbers' craft isn't amphibious.


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I understand the difference between surface water and the smelly stuff, but where to you find a place to stick the smelly stuff? If you are a cruise ship captain, you just pootle about 4 (?) miles off-shore in the Med and pump out the contents of all the washing-up, bladders and bowels etc of 6000 passengers and crew.
> 
> Unfortunately, Fabbers' craft isn't amphibious.


Down a sewer drain apparently which I was quite surprised at. But I would guess that's illegal. Pretty sure you can get "natural" bacterial ones that can go to soil.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2018)

We are having a glass of sherry, would anyone else like one ?


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Down a sewer drain apparently which I was quite surprised at. But I would guess that's illegal. Pretty sure you can get "natural" bacterial ones that can go to soil.


I've got a sewer pipe connected to my house, but all of the pipework, inside and out, is concealed. I don't want Fabbers reeling out his giant waste hose to reach my WC. Where does he stick it when he's out rocking down the road?


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've got a sewer pipe connected to my house, but all of the pipework, inside and out, is concealed. I don't want Fabbers reeling out his giant waste hose to reach my WC. Where does he stick it when he's out rocking down the road?


Erm what do you think those drains on some roads go to... BUT some are merely storm drains and soak to ground.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Erm what do you think those drains on some roads go to... BUT some are merely storm drains and soak to ground.


I thought that "surface water" ( the stuff from roads, gardens, motorways etc) resulting from rainwater falling from the sky, ended up pretty directly in watercourses, rivers and the sea without treatment. Raw sewage, and the stuff that goes down the basins and sinks and kharzis in your home gets directed to a water treatment plant, AKA a shitworks. Anyway, I'm not arguing, just curious where Fabber's fish and chips and gin slings , proseccos etc are going to end up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We are having a glass of sherry, would anyone else like one ?


No thanks, I'm having glue and I think I'll stick with that.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Feb 2018)

Today (apparently), is Plimsoll Day. I take it they mean Samuel Plimsoll (1824-1898) rather than the lightweight sports shoes favoured by small children everywhere!
He is the man responsible for those strange lines and marks on the sides of ships. These are to make sure it isn't overloaded. He must be responsible for saving many lives at sea.
I raise my glass, sir.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Likewise, supper in about 45 / 50 mins here. Home made wedges, baked lemon sole fillets and mixed steamed veg.
> 
> All courtesy of those lovely yellow stickers, of course.


Pasties here, very fine.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (11 Feb 2018)

To my shock and horror I realise I've been using the @mickle method all these years.
Using the intimidatingly thick fluffy towel and oil.
I'm so proud of myself for finally being trendy!


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2018)

Morning. The Moon is very low to the South at the moment.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2018)

User said:


> What sort?


Harveys Bristol Cream .

I've put it back in the cupboard now.


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2018)

Made it to the last day of my 4, somehow.

Throat was on fire yesterday, though I did find some happy pills in my bag and I don't remember much after taking those


----------



## mybike (11 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Lunch tomorrow, decent Red, fall asleep in front of Rugby....



Read that as Rigby, can't think why.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2018)

I forgot to mention that I saw a pair of Munctjac Deer going for a stroll in a field when we went up to Swindon on the M4 on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2018)

Ooh! The sun is shining brightly, the sky is blue and there are a few clouds around. 

Is it going to rain ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Feb 2018)

mybike said:


> Read that as Rigby, can't think why.


Scary thought....


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> No chips, but plenty of beer. We hired it from Just Go, they were doing a special offer until the end of February, it was about £140 for 6 days which we thought was pretty good value.


Cheaper than chips!!!!! Extraordinary value.
Glad you enjoyed it, looks about the same size as Beryl.


----------



## mybike (11 Feb 2018)

Walking along the towpath past an angler I noticed a tube had fallen out of his bag. Handing it to him he said "oh, that's my chips".


----------



## GM (11 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Cheaper than chips!!!!! Extraordinary value.
> Glad you enjoyed it, looks about the same size as Beryl.




Beryl looks amazing, ideal for two. Although they can sleep 4 people, I think it would be a bit too cosy. Coming through customs at Dover Calais we got the full search treatment, 4 burly blokes inside looking in every nook and cranny and I'm thinking yeah, definitely not meant for four.
How was the first night?


----------



## TVC (11 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I’ve got breakfast on the go: sausages, bacon and black pudding from a local butcher, will be accompanied by fried eggs and tomatoes.


Nice, some cheeky tapas for breakfast here - nobody said we couldn't.

Sobrasada and cheese toasties.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Feb 2018)

We were shopping in Sainsburys on Friday and on the next till to us were 2 guys and 1 female. The contents of their trolley: 6 pizzas, 1 big bottle of gin, numerous little bottles of tonic and 2 boxes of 12 beer cans. Interesting evening


----------



## raleighnut (11 Feb 2018)

Crumpets here with Cornish Salted Butter and a cup of Green Tea (or 4)


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> Beryl looks amazing, ideal for two. Although they can sleep 4 people, I think it would be a bit too cosy. Coming through customs at Dover Calais we got the full search treatment, 4 burly blokes inside looking in every nook and cranny and I'm thinking yeah, definitely not meant for four.
> How was the first night?


Well sasha decided to seek into bed with us and there she stayed glued to me all night. She has just scuttled back to her litter tray. She is still very nervous.

Anyway Sasha aside it is very comfortable and snug. Plenty of room for 3 people to sleep but not 4.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I thought that "surface water" ( the stuff from roads, gardens, motorways etc) resulting from rainwater falling from the sky, ended up pretty directly in watercourses, rivers and the sea without treatment. Raw sewage, and the stuff that goes down the basins and sinks and kharzis in your home gets directed to a water treatment plant, AKA a shitworks. Anyway, I'm not arguing, just curious where Fabber's fish and chips and gin slings , proseccos etc are going to end up.


Well.....

The first thing is to minimise waste, grey water, flushing and maximise resource use, water, battery, gas, etc. The ban has digital guauges for most things except the toilet and gas bottles.

Grey waste from washing-up, showers etc collects in a tank and can be poured down drains or suitable soakaway. Biological washing powder can be added to the waste tank to begin breaking it down.

Toilet waste collects in a cassette tank under the toilet bowl. This usually contains a formaldehyde based chemical additive which can also be replaced with Bio-washing powder for more. The cassette can be removed and rhe contents flushed down a regular toilet or a suitable drain. Special paper used is also quickly biodegradeable.

In reality, most people will book into a campsite every few days to top-up water and batteries, and empty tanks at the facilities provided. Beryl’s storage site has suitable provisions to fill/empty as required.

No Mersey trout will be released into the wild on this trip.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Feb 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Crumpets here with Cornish Salted Butter and a cup of Green Tea (or 4)


Fab! I like Marmite on mine


----------



## raleighnut (11 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Fab! I like Marmite on mine


Tried that, not so keen (now Marmite on Toast. ) I find Crumpets too sweet to take a savoury topping. Sometimes I'll have Lime Marmalade or Honey but the best is lashings of Butter.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Feb 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Crumpets here with Cornish Salted Butter and a cup of Green Tea (or 4)



Ours are in the toaster as I type - baked beans on mine.


----------



## TVC (11 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> Enough of this Breakfast chat and Camping chat rubbish.....I’ve just been out for a 27 mile ride in my bike. Are @potsy and I the only cyclists on this forum?


I don't know if I mentioned it, but some of us run cycling clubs these days.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Feb 2018)

I’d have loved to go out on the bike, but the alternating snow and sleet is a bit heavy.


----------



## TVC (11 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I’d have loved to go out on the bike, but the alternating snow and sleet is a bit heavy.


We called off this morning's ride because with the gale that is blowing there is a real chance that I would be fishing my retired ladies out of a ditch.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> We called off this morning's ride because with the gale that is blowing there is a real chance that I would be fishing my retired ladies out of a ditch.


I haven’t been out on the bike for a few days now and I’m starting to go a little stir crazy.


----------



## Katherine (11 Feb 2018)

We cancelled our rides too.
I can do cold. I can do wet. I can do wind. I don't really like sleet /snow. But NOT all together!


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2018)

I'm sat in the Lighthorne Pavilion cafe with coffee and toast.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2018)

I was just thinking, it is a good job nobody has posted a " Your Cycle Next to a Lamp post " thread . As it would be a bit like taking a dog for a walk.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> When I went to put the empty milk bottles out I discovered that a cat has used the bottle container as a litter tray. Sorry to those who love them, but cats really are the most disgusting animals. If someone's dog had been let out to roam and do that there'd be outrage.


 You could argue it was quite clever and better than on your Doormat!


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> We called off this morning's ride because with the gale that is blowing there is a real chance that I would be fishing my retired ladies out of a ditch.



Its been a hard slow ride out, riding the farm road earlier on and across the top of the ridge I was up on the pedals flat out and still couldn't make double figures


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> Just as a thought experiment, if I had a small dog like a Chihuahua and just let it out every day to roam about and sh1t wherever it felt like it, would that be OK? How about a Jack-Russell-sized one? I have a real problem with cats filling my garden with their foul droppings.


It was an observation not mounting a Cat defence. Not a great cat lover BTW but it did strike me as it could have been a bit worse than in the milk bottle holder.

Have you tried this https://www.ocado.com/webshop/produ...=85471011&parentContainer=&voucherCode=&dnr=y 

Suitably for the Mundane thread I knew the rather eccentric inventor of this, who much like you had got cheesed off with Cats fouling his Garden. Long since sold up,


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Feb 2018)

BREAKING NEWS:

Sasha has come out of hiding and has is giving Beryl her seal of approval. She is currently carrying out a CAT scan. Our friends are bringing their Golden Retriever round later for the LAB tests...


----------



## raleighnut (11 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> I have tried something similar, and it didn't really work unfortunately. I think anything strong-smelling might deter them a bit but not for long. The only time I didn't have a garden like a cat-litter tray was while I had two dogs who loved to chase them.


I wish I could train ours to go outside, they even come in to use their litter trays (note plural) then begger off out again.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Feb 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I wish I could train ours to go outside, they even come in to use their litter trays (note plural) then begger off out again.


Many moons ago as Pet Product wholesale delivery driver I had a random new customer come up, normally wouldn't deliver to a home addresses it was in Peckham I had 30 x 25kg of Fullers Earth cat litter to deliver to a "Cattery" honest truth it was up 3 flights of stairs\lift and it was a one bed flat chocked full of litter trays and cats and the experience completely and utterly cured me of Cat Litter trays, forever!! I couldn't get he smell off me or out of my nose for bloody days there is only so much breath holding you can do whilst lumping 25kg bags on your shoulder. Stick the litter trays outside.. :-)


----------



## midlife (11 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> Just as a thought experiment, if I had a small dog like a Chihuahua and just let it out every day to roam about and sh1t wherever it felt like it, would that be OK? How about a Jack-Russell-sized one? I have a real problem with cats filling my garden with their foul droppings.



Back in the 60's and 70's it wasn't a thought experiment but dogs roaming the streets and leaving turds all over the pavement was real!


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Back in the 60's and 70's it wasn't a thought experiment but dogs roaming the streets and leaving turds all over the pavement was real!


and the much "loved" white turds" in all nostalgia threads. We have someone locally walking a big dog and leaving it everywhere on the pavement, that is bloody horrible.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Feb 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Many moons ago as Pet Product wholesale delivery driver I had a random new customer come up, normally wouldn't deliver to a home addresses it was in Peckham I had 30 x 25kg of Fullers Earth cat litter to deliver to a "Cattery" honest truth it was up 3 flights of stairs\lift and it was a one bed flat chocked full of litter trays and cats and the experience completely and utterly cured me of Cat Litter trays, forever!! I couldn't get he smell off me or out of my nose for bloody days there is only so much breath holding you can do whilst lumping 25kg bags on your shoulder. Stick the litter trays outside.. :-)


The litter trays (covered ones I might add) are in the conservatory and are cleaned daily so no stink but there are a good few 'logs' in there every time (5 cats but with a 6th slowly moving in)


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Feb 2018)

We’ve gone from snow and sleet to bright, bright sunshine now. Still can’t go out for a ride though as we’re at my parents for Sunday lunch in 20 minutes.


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Please tell that this is a euphemism.


More of a delusion I would think.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Feb 2018)

Been under icy snow or frigid cold for months. Not much winter cycling going on outdoors here.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> Yes, and look how far we've come since then. Except for cat owners, that is.


Yes ! Dog owners that wrap them up in plastic bags and suspend them from trees and bushes as if they are Christmas decorations. The number we saw at Braunton Burrows was terrible.


----------



## potsy (11 Feb 2018)

I just fell asleep in the canteen, I don't think anybody noticed 

6 hours to get through


----------



## midlife (11 Feb 2018)

Snow arrived, washing now off the line and in the tumble drier...


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Feb 2018)

The morning started off very cold and blustery, we had a hail storm and it now looks like it going to


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Feb 2018)

It's snowing


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Look what I found in Sherwood Forest...
> 
> View attachment 395417


Hope you have a good time. We’re regular visitors to Sherwood and love walking through the forest.


----------



## roadrash (11 Feb 2018)

Ithink we've had everything today in wigan , snow , hail, rain ,wind and sun


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> Yes, and look how far we've come since then. Except for cat owners, that is.


Having trodden in dog schitt this very morning in the park and dodged a few on paths on Saturday, unfortunately not very far it seems.


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> I just fell asleep in the canteen, I don't think anybody noticed




My dad bless him he used to fall asleep,he worked such long hours.It did not bother him,but his passengers,well that was another story.


----------



## Katherine (11 Feb 2018)

roadrash said:


> Ithink we've had everything today in wigan , snow , hail, rain ,wind and sun


Ditto


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Feb 2018)

Well we got home in one piece without too much incident. Unpacked, drained grey tank, emptied toilet yadda yadda. Took her to storage and promptly got her bogged-down in mud :-(. Farmer fortunately came and pulled us out... probs was we didn’t know where the towing attacment was or the tools for tyre changing etc. Fortunately found under the passenger seat. Got her shifted and parked on dryer ground. Eventually figured the crooklock and found the wheel clamp was the wrong size :-(
We were tired and hungry and not at our best by then, there’s a lot to learn in 24 hours with added cat....


----------



## TVC (11 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well we got home in one piece without too much incident. Unpacked, drained grey tank, emptied toilet yadda yadda. Took her to storage and promptly got her bogged-down in mud :-(. Farmer fortunately came and pulled us out... probs was we didn’t know where the towing attacment was or the tools for tyre changing etc. Fortunately found under the passenger seat. Got her shifted and parked on dryer ground. Eventually figured the crooklock and found the wheel clamp was the wrong size :-(
> We were tired by then and not at our best by then, there’s a lot to learn in 24 hours with added cat....


Interesting. I think I'll stick to 5 Star hotels, thanks.

Anyway, Lucy Porter time.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> When I went to put the empty milk bottles out I discovered that a cat has used the bottle container as a litter tray. Sorry to those who love them, but cats really are the most disgusting animals. If someone's dog had been let out to roam and do that there'd be outrage.



Might not be a cat at all... My two come in to use the tray, but was blaming some of the local ferals for leaving poops in inappropriate places. Until I walked out one evening and caught a fox on the path in mid s**t.

Cat poops and fox poops look remarkably similar.

Said fox has also (from where, I do not know) appropriated a child's shoe and a knackered tennis ball to play with.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> Interesting. I think I'll stick to 5 Star hotels, thanks.
> 
> Anyway, Lucy Porter time.


Tsk we love a challenge. However we are currently planning my retirement holiday. Looking at Up Hellyah in Lerwick then onto Norway and Lapland for some adventures.

No Motorhome involved just luxury.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2018)

Still feeling rather *bleurgh*

Face is still really sore and post-nasal drip is horrendous.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well we got home in one piece without too much incident. Unpacked, drained grey tank, emptied toilet yadda yadda. Took her to storage and promptly got her bogged-down in mud :-(. Farmer fortunately came and pulled us out... probs was we didn’t know where the towing attacment was or the tools for tyre changing etc. Fortunately found under the passenger seat. Got her shifted and parked on dryer ground. Eventually figured the crooklock and found the wheel clamp was the wrong size :-(
> We were tired and hungry and not at our best by then, there’s a lot to learn in 24 hours with added cat....
> 
> View attachment 395456
> ...


Sounds like Fun! Now you will have wash and polish.....


----------



## TVC (11 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Tsk we love a challenge. However we are currently planning my retirement holiday. Looking at Up Hellyah in Lerwick then onto Norway and Lapland for some adventures.
> 
> No Motorhome involved just luxury.


Glad to hear it. You will have to get Fabbers some white trousers.


----------



## hopless500 (11 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> Glad to hear it. You will have to get Fabbers some white trousers.


----------



## StuAff (11 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> Glad to hear it. You will have to get Fabbers some white trousers.


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2018)

Well don't make plans,life gets in the way.Tuesday was going to be a funeral for a lad i worked with,,then back to Leeds to meet up with some other lads for a coffee or two.Well tea time while cooking the Sunday dinner,the oven packed in.We tried and tried,it kept blowing the fuse box.So we had to go out for tea.Nothing fancy just Nandos,well it was short notice.Anyway thanks to the internet an oven has been bought delivery is sometime Tuesday and we have an electrician ready to pop over to fit it.I wonder what's next.


----------



## TVC (11 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo





StuAff said:


>




What?

I understand that not everybody can carry off white trousers like User and I can.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2018)

White trousers are absolutely fine. For about 10 minutes, in my experience. It's life that stains them.


----------



## TVC (11 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> White trousers are absolutely fine. For about 10 minutes, in my experience. It's life that stains them.


I understand that after a certain age gentlemen can have issues wearing pale coloured trousers, fortunately, I am still young, virile and in complete control of my bladder.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> I understand that after a certain age gentlemen can have issues wearing pale coloured trousers, fortunately, I am still young, virile and in complete control of my bladder.



As I am.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2018)

It's snowing in Coventry!


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2018)

Curling up with the curling and a


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> It's snowing in Coventry!


Same here


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2018)

Are there any doctors in the house?

Is it normal to have a sore throat last for 6 days and not seem to be getting any better?

I don't like troubling my doc if I can avoid it but am now getting a bit concerned it may need a looking at.

At least I can have a good rest today, I will pretend to retired and see what it feels like for the elderly mundaners


----------



## postman (12 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> As I am.



It's a close call Stanley Matthews or me as the best dribbler.


----------



## mybike (12 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I’ve got breakfast on the go: sausages, bacon and black pudding from a local butcher, will be accompanied by fried eggs and tomatoes.



Glad I read that after breakfast.



TVC said:


> Nice, some cheeky tapas for breakfast here - nobody said we couldn't.
> 
> Sobrasada and cheese toasties.
> 
> View attachment 395385



Bit mean with the topping. It doesn't even reach the edges.


----------



## TVC (12 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> Are there any doctors in the house?
> 
> Is it normal to have a sore throat last for 6 days and not seem to be getting any better?
> 
> ...


Nurse TVC prescribes tea and kebabs, now buck up or we'll send Reg round to give you a bed bath.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2018)

A bloke that lives alongside my place leaves his bike unlocked out on a public path. I wonder how long it will be before somebody ''borrows'' it.


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> Nurse TVC prescribes tea and kebabs, now buck up or we'll send Reg round to give you a bed bath.


I'm starting to have doubts about your validity as a qualified nurse


----------



## potsy (12 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A bloke that lives alongside my place leaves his bike unlocked out on a public path. I wonder how long it will be before somebody ''borrows'' it.


well it won't be anyone from here!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2018)

Morning. It is a bright frosty morning and I seem to have gone wandering a bit .


deptfordmarmoset said:


> White trousers are absolutely fine. For about 10 minutes, in my experience. It's life that stains them.


Don't decorators wear white trousers ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is a bright frosty morning and I seem to have gone wandering a bit .
> 
> Don't decorators wear white trousers ?


And plasterers end up with white trousers....


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> There were more!!!!
> 
> If that chippy is goid enough for Paul Hollywood it’s good enough for us!
> We’re parked- up by a local river. :-)



the best chippy i know, the Quey at Sandwich i'll bet.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2018)

I'm watching some women skiing around a course and then shooting at targets. It looks fun !

I'd have difficulty keeping my shots from going over the top of the hill with my breathing.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2018)

I just saw a van with a sign saying Female window cleaning ? 

I don't know if mine are male or female .


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. The Moon is very low to the South at the moment.



Just a sliver down here.


----------



## midlife (12 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> Thanks for the idea, but I know the smell of fox crap.









I love the smell of fox crap in the morning...


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Feb 2018)

I think I may still have a G.I. entrenching tool around here, if we want to go full on authentic, and bury the fox poop.


----------



## postman (12 Feb 2018)

Fox poo,reminds me of a Prince Charles story.He was coming to Leeds to open a Community Centre,in a poor part of Leeds, Bramley.Or as it is known in these here parts The Big Apple.So on the morning of his visit,he was being dressed in Harewood House.He asked what hat should he wear,the reply was the Fox hat sir.Looking puzzled as he had not been to Leeds for a very long time,Bramley eh wear the Fox hat,the otherside of Kirkstall sir came the reply.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Feb 2018)

gbb said:


> Just plumbed in a new dishwasher after our old one (2012) started playing silly beggars.
> A bit of spring cleaning today while the weather's not so nice.
> 2 Sonos WiFi speakers sold within hours £230.
> One Tassimo coffee maker sold, £20, never use it.
> ...


You can't be as bad as my family...


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> Enough of this Breakfast chat and Camping chat rubbish.....I’ve just been out for a 27 mile ride in my bike. Are @potsy and I the only cyclists on this forum?


Me me me!


----------



## TVC (12 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> I'm starting to have doubts about your validity as a qualified nurse


I never claimed to be qualified, just enthusiastic.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's tried to snow here, but not very successfully.
> 
> Waiting for a Zooplus order to turn up; two 40 litre sacks of cat litter, nine boxes of pouches and a case of Applaws.
> 
> Feeling really tired. Didn't sleep very well as I was so sore. Still feel like I've been hit by a truck.


Woahhh...sounds like your cats are having some serious Barney Rubble in their Newingtons!


----------



## postman (12 Feb 2018)

Oven coming tomorrow between 08-00 and 11-00,Fitter coming 10-30 all is going well.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2018)

Oh joy, now I have a bunch of mouth ulthers...


----------



## midlife (12 Feb 2018)

Been doing some silicone sealing around the shower to stop it leaking .


----------



## postman (12 Feb 2018)

Forgive me,for i have sinned.Today i did three fifteen min turbo sessions followed by same number of weight lifting.But tonight i have been out and had two lattes and not one but two chocolate covered ring donuts,oh they were sooooo good.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Oh joy, now I have a bunch of mouth ulthers...


Why?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2018)

Morning. It's waining !

I think it's pancake Day though .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Feb 2018)

It is pancake day, and my wife and daughter are looking forward to theirs. My son and I don’t like pancakes so it’s simply Tuesday for us.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Feb 2018)

The Met Office says it’s going to rain here from 9:00 AM to 2:00 PM today.


----------



## postman (13 Feb 2018)

I'm up stupidly early because our oven is due for delivery between 08-00 and 11-00.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2018)

Schrodie has been attention seeking scratching the furniture so I put him in a large paper carrier bag. He enjoyed it.

He has now involved his little ducky wucky in the game and they are now both inside the bag .


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2018)




----------



## Speicher (13 Feb 2018)

I have been feeling unwell over the weekend, so I may be A Wol for a few days while I recover from this lurgy (sore throat, coughs and wheezinesses).


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have been feeling unwell over the weekend, so I may be A Wol for a few days while I recover from this lurgy (sore throat, coughs and wheezinesses).


I hope you feel you feel better soon . 

It's not very nice weather outside, best to stay indoors .


----------



## midlife (13 Feb 2018)

Some sort of blizzard thing has started....... The bird feeder is mobbed with 20 plus finches.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Feb 2018)

I still have snow on the ground. The crust on the snow is quite firm, I can walk on it. A sure sign of spring. 7F.


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have been feeling unwell over the weekend, so I may be A Wol for a few days while I recover from this lurgy (sore throat, coughs and wheezinesses).


----------



## potsy (13 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have been feeling unwell over the weekend, so I may be A Wol for a few days while I recover from this lurgy (sore throat, coughs and wheezinesses).


That sounds exactly what I've had for a week now, not fun.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have been feeling unwell over the weekend, so I may be A Wol for a few days while I recover from this lurgy (sore throat, coughs and wheezinesses).


----------



## postman (13 Feb 2018)

Our oven has now been fitted.It's going through it's warm up get rid of smell feature.One hour each oven.It looks great,the smell is well different.


----------



## midlife (13 Feb 2018)

postman said:


> Our oven has now been fitted.It's going through it's warm up get rid of smell feature.One hour each oven.It looks great,the smell is well different.



It now needs testing in anger ....... May I suggest a Fray Bentos pie


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2018)

Its very wet here at the moment. I'm updating my back ups of my computer files, my computer is almost as cluttered as my home.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Why?



I always get them when I've been battling sinusitis. The back of my mouth swells up and results in said ulcers. At least Bonjela is good for putting the fires out.

Just wish I knew what I've done to my left elbow.  Doesn't help I'm left-handed either.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have been feeling unwell over the weekend, so I may be A Wol for a few days while I recover from this lurgy (sore throat, coughs and wheezinesses).



Hope you feel more chipper soon, Wol xxx

Speaking of, I saw a Barn Wol last night driving back from Littleport.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Hope you feel more chipper soon, Wol xxx
> 
> Speaking of, I saw a Barn Wol last night driving back from Littleport.


I hope it's passed it's test .


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I hope it's passed it's test .



Me too...  Amazing how the lack of a comma has changed the meaning of the sentence.  

I'm normally not one to misplace punctuation.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Just seen a Great Spotted Woodpecker in a tree at the bottom of the garden.


I saw 2 Treecreepers in Ambleside this morning, near the YHA.


----------



## Speicher (13 Feb 2018)

I have spent most of the day tucked up in bed. I do not feel like eating anything, but I do not suppose that matters for a few days, as long as I drink plenty of fluids. My head feels as if it is stuffed full of cotton wool. My arms and legs ache like I have been wrestling with someone.

Ibuprofen can make my asthma worse, as does those "Night Nurse" and other similar concoctions. Ibuprofen is not usually a problem if I have the odd headache, but as I am wheezing (fairly mildly I spose) I will avoid it. 

I am not going to the Doctor, as If I am in a room with lots of other people with viruses, then I am bound to pick up more germs. 

Has anyone got any sensible suggestions as to what else I could do?


----------



## potsy (13 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have spent most of the day tucked up in bed. I do not feel like eating anything, but I do not suppose that matters for a few days, as long as I drink plenty of fluids. My head feels as if it is stuffed full of cotton wool. My arms and legs ache like I have been wrestling with someone.
> 
> Ibuprofen can make my asthma worse, as does those "Night Nurse" and other similar concoctions. Ibuprofen is not usually a problem if I have the odd headache, but as I am wheezing (fairly mildly I spose) I will avoid it.
> 
> ...


Paracetamol, plenty of fluids, maybe something simple like soup, to eat.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> Paracetamol, plenty of fluids, maybe something simple like soup, to eat.


I thought you'd suggest a Kebab with plenty of Chilli sauce, I would......................or a good hot Curry. 

Maybe Mulligatawny soup.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2018)

In other news,

It's Pancake Day.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have been feeling unwell over the weekend, so I may be A Wol for a few days while I recover from this lurgy (sore throat, coughs and wheezinesses).


----------



## Katherine (13 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have been feeling unwell over the weekend, so I may be A Wol for a few days while I recover from this lurgy (sore throat, coughs and wheezinesses).


I hope you don't get as ill as @potsy!



potsy said:


> That sounds exactly what I've had for a week now, not fun.


I hope you are starting to feel better.



Reynard said:


> Just wish I knew what I've done to my left elbow.  Doesn't help I'm left-handed either.


I guess you have strained it with over use/ by doing too much. Can you let it rest for a bit to give it chance to heal? 




Speicher said:


> I have spent most of the day tucked up in bed. I do not feel like eating anything, but I do not suppose that matters for a few days, as long as I drink plenty of fluids. My head feels as if it is stuffed full of cotton wool. My arms and legs ache like I have been wrestling with someone.
> 
> Ibuprofen can make my asthma worse, as does those "Night Nurse" and other similar concoctions. Ibuprofen is not usually a problem if I have the odd headache, but as I am wheezing (fairly mildly I spose) I will avoid it.
> 
> ...





potsy said:


> Paracetamol, plenty of fluids, maybe something simple like soup, to eat.


This. Take the paracetamol regularly. Plus lots of rest.


----------



## Katherine (13 Feb 2018)

I have bought a slow cooker.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have spent most of the day tucked up in bed. I do not feel like eating anything, but I do not suppose that matters for a few days, as long as I drink plenty of fluids. My head feels as if it is stuffed full of cotton wool. My arms and legs ache like I have been wrestling with someone.
> 
> Ibuprofen can make my asthma worse, as does those "Night Nurse" and other similar concoctions. Ibuprofen is not usually a problem if I have the odd headache, but as I am wheezing (fairly mildly I spose) I will avoid it.
> 
> ...



Wot others have said; keep warm, rest up, plenty of fluids and paracetamol. Maybe a very hot, steamy bath.

I recommend chamomile tea with a slice of lemon and a generous dollop of honey to go with the paracetamol xxx


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> I have bought a slow cooker.



You'll get a lot of pleasure out of it, I'm sure. You put things in and magic happens.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> I guess you have strained it with over use/ by doing too much. Can you let it rest for a bit to give it chance to heal?



Probably. Or tweaked it while trying to move a broken branch that is still dangling halfway up a tree.

Rest is easier said than done though


----------



## potsy (13 Feb 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I thought you'd suggest a Kebab with plenty of Chilli sauce, I would......................or a good hot Curry.
> 
> Maybe Mulligatawny soup.



I tried the hot curry method tonight, it was absolutely vile, last time I'll be using that place for my monthly take out


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Feb 2018)

Dundonians - corned beef hash with millions o ingins is not stovies.


----------



## alicat (13 Feb 2018)

I have just had my last sip of alcohol for 40 days, willpower permitting.


----------



## TVC (13 Feb 2018)

Two more comedians tonight, the festival is going well.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Feb 2018)

My ankle hurts. The bone is doing nicely but the ligaments are not playing ball.


----------



## Katherine (13 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> My ankle hurts. The bone is doing nicely but the ligaments are not playing ball.


Oh dear. Hope it settles.


----------



## postman (13 Feb 2018)

Postman is on his own.Two days of it.So just got back from sitting with George.Changed a bed washing in machine,emptied dish washer,tided draining board of pots and pans.Emptied tumble dryer,now waiting for washing machine to stop.Then that bedding goes in tumbler,all because i am out most of tomorrow.Going to bed about midnight.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2018)

postman said:


> Postman is on his own.Two days of it.So just got back from sitting with George.Changed a bed washing in machine,emptied dish washer,tided draining board of pots and pans.Emptied tumble dryer,now waiting for washing machine to stop.Then that bedding goes in tumbler,all because i am out most of tomorrow.*Going to bed about midnight.*


What about the stuff in the tumble dryer?


----------



## slowmotion (13 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> Oh dear. Hope it settles.


Thank you for the sympathy, much appreciated. It'll heal with time. Not being on the bike for the last month has made me cranky.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2018)

What a shame ! We have just found out that a hotel that we have been going to for the Bournemouth Air Festival for the past few years has shut.
We had made friends with several of the guests that had been going there for years and were hoping to see them again this time , but it seems that it will not happen this year.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Feb 2018)

Polished my work shoes this morning, all in all a real result. Well done me!


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2018)

Am going to be intermittent for a few days. Will see you t'other side, folks.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> What a shame ! We have just found out that a hotel that we have been going to for the Bournemouth Air Festival for the past few years has shut.
> We had made friends with several of the guests that had been going there for years and were hoping to see them again this time , but it seems that it will not happen this year.



That's a shame, like a good pub closing.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Feb 2018)

Super frosty..
I have a day off ,shoulder specialist appointment.
Looks like i need to pop to work and grit the walk ways and car park looking at the ice.
Lunch out with the good lady as we both have a day off..how romantic


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2018)

There is a bit of a Turner esq sky at the moment.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2018)

I did a 2 mile cycle ride yesterday trying out some of the repairs I carried out on my bike. I'm into double figures at last !


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Feb 2018)

Work gritted..its gone all grey and misty now, warming up


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> I have bought a slow cooker.



I love ours, my wife rarely uses it. I use it for pie fillings, beef cheek with onions for a few hours, then add the decent meat so you get flavour and texture.


----------



## postman (14 Feb 2018)

Postman had bought an i pad.Im cannot get on with the contact lens.I keep bumping into things on my left side.Door frames edge of doors,Mrs Postman in the kitchen and a women with a baby in a pushchair,that was bad,a bit awkward.So i will wear the eye patch/pad when watching telly and in certain company when i see two heads or faces.I need the little vision i have to see things coming up on my left side espsh when i get out on the bike.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Feb 2018)

I just popped 3 green Haribo jelly babies into my mouth. But they must have changed the flavour because they were apple not lime. When did that happen?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2018)

I'm feeling shattered today.

Earlier on we had a flock of twits visit the bird feeders. There was a Great Twit , a Blue Twit and a Wrong Tailed Twit.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2018)

So specially ribbed clothing is the key to success . Maybe it's time to dig out the corduroy trousers ?


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2018)

I have managed to consume half of portion of breaded fish and half a dozen chips, and had a bath.


----------



## Katherine (14 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have managed to consume half of portion of breaded fish and half a dozen chips, and had a bath.


Well done


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Feb 2018)

In case any one is interested, Amazon have knocked £10 off their FireTV sticks and reduced their tablets by a few quid too. 

Not cycling related so I didn’t put this in the Found A Bargain thread.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have managed to consume half of portion of breaded fish and half a dozen chips, and had a bath.


How did you eat the bath?


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> How did you eat the bath?



Haven't you heard of bath buns?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> Haven't you heard of bath buns?
> 
> View attachment 395856


I'm sure Bath buns are fine but I don't think I could eat a whole city.


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2018)

Eccles might be more manageable if you like cakes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> Eccles might be more manageable if you like cakes.


Pontefract cakes are my upper limit.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> Eccles might be more manageable if you like cakes.


Poor Eccles, he never has it easy


View: https://youtu.be/-tjHlFPTwVk


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Feb 2018)

Our new vacuum is from the 1950s -


----------



## slowmotion (14 Feb 2018)

I carefully measured a complicated cut-out in a sheet of flooring chipboard. I marked it out and checked the dimensions again.........before cutting it on the wrong edge.....


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Feb 2018)

A door to door Spanish sales lady called today trying to get me to sign up to ready-packaged-cook-yourself meals. She showed me a spreadsheet ( in the rain on a wednesday night) of what i could save. It was £1.27 per person per meal. She had no idea what we were about to have for dinner, but her companies' estimates were wildly inaccurate.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have managed to consume half of portion of breaded fish and half a dozen chips, and had a bath.


According to the news today you may never recover from that meal....


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Poor Eccles, he never has it easy
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/-tjHlFPTwVk



Well he shouldn’t have been such a Goon....


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pontefract cakes are my upper limit.


Being from the SW, I’m quite partial to a hard Dorset Knob...


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2018)

Morning, it is bright and sunny here at the moment. . Schrodie has been playing with his large brown paper carrier bag. I think it could be the cat's version of the Swiss Army Carrier Bag . It is a multi purpose tool, a cosy home, a nice warm bed to lay on , and a play tunnel.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2018)

Wet under foot but a lovely sunny morning, I feel a bike ride coming on


----------



## postman (15 Feb 2018)

Postman has changed the bedding.Put it to wash,then in the tumbler.Got the ironing board out,cleaned the kitchen floor.Why has he done this because it's his normal FRIDAY routine.BUT TODAY is not friggin FRIDAY oh what a numpty,ah well an easier day tomorrow.There is no hope for me.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> Haven't you heard of bath buns?
> 
> View attachment 395856


I've about a bun dances!


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2018)

Can I ask those peoples who have had this lugery a question? Once you got rid of the worst symptoms, did you then feel completely exhausted? That is how I feel now.


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> Yes, I did for about a week and then it took three more weeks for me to feel completely normal. Here's a big <hug> Wol. I hope you start to feel better soon.




Thank you 
Not just me then. That is reassuring, so I should be back to "normal" about the middle of March then?


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2018)

@potsy watchit!


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> Can I ask those peoples who have had this lugery a question? Once you got rid of the worst symptoms, did you then feel completely exhausted? That is how I feel now.


Yep. Completely and utterly. As someone else said to me - it's utterly debilitating


----------



## hopless500 (15 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> Yes, I did for about a week and then it took three more weeks for me to feel completely normal. Here's a big <hug> Wol. I hope you start to feel better soon.


I agree... a good month before getting back to normal. Mind you, even then there were still coughing fits


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> Can I ask those peoples who have had this lugery a question? Once you got rid of the worst symptoms, did you then feel completely exhausted? That is how I feel now.


Yep.


----------



## Dec66 (15 Feb 2018)

Found one of my fish dead earlier.

A Marigold Variatum.

Lying atop the little faux coral reef, minus its eyes (obviously the others spotted a tasty treat).


----------



## potsy (15 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> Can I ask those peoples who have had this lugery a question? Once you got rid of the worst symptoms, did you then feel completely exhausted? That is how I feel now.


I have lost track of how many afternoon naps I've had this week, but it's quite a few.

Still coughing and my throat keeps playing up.

Day 9 for me, back to work tomorrow


----------



## TVC (15 Feb 2018)

I don't think I've ever felt healthier


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5152309, member: 21629"]At work. One hour to go.

View attachment 395983


I'm such a hard working person....[/QUOTE]
Those books don’t read themselves.....


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Feb 2018)

mybike said:


> Had mine cut Monday, 'twas a mistake. Cold neck all week.



Almost cut my hair...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVsbqVJLFow


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2018)

All the snow has melted here, and it got up to 60F here. Tomorrow, a forecast high of 30. Big cat of the bus park was seen as I left work this evening, I think we will soon have little cats of the bus park as well.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2018)

The Fray Bentos thread has got me thinking about other strange meat dishes from my past. I realised that there has been something missing from my life for the last fifty years. Faggots. There are a whole load of recipes involving pork shoulder, pork belly and pork liver... and the mysterious caul fat, a fatty membrane that holds together the organs that make up offal. It's getting interesting, but probably less so for vegans.

Lookee here....
https://www.thespruce.com/classic-british-faggots-recipe-435283


----------



## raleighnut (16 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The Fray Bentos thread has got me thinking about other strange meat dishes from my past. I realised that there has been something missing from my life for the last fifty years. Faggots. There are a whole load of recipes involving pork shoulder, pork belly and pork liver... and the mysterious caul fat, a fatty membrane that holds together the organs that make up offal. It's getting interesting, but probably less so for vegans.
> 
> Lookee here....
> https://www.thespruce.com/classic-british-faggots-recipe-435283


In the spirit of the 'Fray Bentos' pie I buy Mr Brains Faggots 2-3 times a year.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2018)

Oooh ! There is a hard frost out there. The cars look pretty though.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2018)

I've got to go and find out the results of my tests in a while. I wonder what wildlife I'll see on the journey ?


----------



## potsy (16 Feb 2018)

Car wasn't frozen this morning, but once I got to work there were plenty of iced up ones on the car park from the night shift.

Porridge o clock, washed down with a green tea and a Day Nurse tablet


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2018)

Beautiful crisp sunny morning here, I've got a line full of washing swaying in the breeze.


----------



## GM (16 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> Beautiful crisp sunny morning here, I've got a line full of washing swaying in the breeze.




Just put our sheets in the wash, they walked to the washing machine themselves  will give the tumble drier a rest today and get the washing line out,1st time this year. Nice and sunny here.


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2018)

Move it move it.We live in a circular street.We have facing us a woodland.You can leave it wild or turn it into a garden or an allotment like i did over twenty years ago.You can also like most of us create two or more if you go back enough parking spaces,these are very helpful, due to the narrow road.I don't mind friends of neighbours using mine,till this morning.I was just going upstairs to wake Dan who is home for a few weeks after having surgery on Wednesday.So i see a mini pull up,and park on my 'land'.No problems,then she gets a fag out,smoke smoke smoke.Then she throws it away on my 'land'.So then two more women get out and lo and behold start walking away from me and my near neighbours.Bang bang on my window,open window,excuse me you are parked on my garden please move it.No problems off they go.Now i am not a bad chap,and i would have left them alone a bit of free parking is no problem,but it was the fag end thrown down on my driveway parking area that did it.No regard for my property.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2018)

I'm back !
The good news is that I saw a lot of deer in a field, a Grey Heron,a Red Kite,and several Buzzards.

The not so good news is that they weren't very happy with my biopsy. I have to think of the options, sugary or listen to the radio.

They are letting me have time to think it over.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> Just put our sheets in the wash, they walked to the washing machine themselves  will give the tumble drier a rest today and get the washing line out,1st time this year. Nice and sunny here.



Our clothes horse has been permanently rigged in the back of our lounge all year, its nice to see it empty.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2018)




----------



## hopless500 (16 Feb 2018)

The chicken coop is clean. Feeders refilled. Car cleaned and hoovered and mucked out. I need a lie down!


----------



## hopless500 (16 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm back !
> The good news is that I saw a lot of deer in a field, a Grey Heron,a Red Kite,and several Buzzards.
> 
> The not so good news is that they weren't very happy with my biopsy. I have to think of the options, sugary or listen to the radio.
> ...


 how major would the surgery be?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> how major would the surgery be?


Pretty major for me. If it was on anybody else I wouldn't have minded. 

I'm still mulling it over . It would be keyhole robot surgery with 3 days in hospital. I wish it was the robot that was having it done.

I can never take things seriously.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5152868, member: 21629"]I must have done something to my chest while coughing so badly. One side feels and hurts like I've got broken ribs.[/QUOTE]
Wimpers had similar. Is it getting any better?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Feb 2018)

Bird feeders have been refilled.


----------



## TVC (16 Feb 2018)

One of the wrongest things I've seen for a long time, but I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5153224, member: 21629"]It was very bad yesterday, so painful I couldn't even breathe without pain. Today it's much better and almost gone by now.
Strange stuff is those lurgies.[/QUOTE]
Same here. Hurt to breathe for 2 days like all my ribs were cracked, and then it stopped


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Feb 2018)

We’re for the weekend in Beryl!!!!






Captain Wimpers at the wheel ;-)


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2018)

I've come from 5 ride can see out Breath.
just back a mile you still I'm of


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2018)

I just spent ages making that text go up and down and it kreckt ed it !


----------



## TVC (16 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> We’re for the weekend in Beryl!!!!
> 
> View attachment 396127
> 
> ...


Where are you going?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Same here. Hurt to breathe for 2 days like all my ribs were cracked, and then it stopped


Not the breathing I take it ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> Where are you going?


We certainly wouldn’t tell you....


----------



## TVC (16 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> We certainly wouldn’t tell you....


Don't then, I'll ask Hoppy


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2018)

I decided to make the most of the sunshine this afternoon by going for a bit of a ride, 5 miles. I thought that I would take my Scott that l've been sorting out. I've discovered it has the nearest thing to artificial intelligence when it comes to changing gear. You select a gear, it thinks about it, and after a short while it selects it. A miracle of engineering !


----------



## hopless500 (16 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> Don't then, I'll ask Hoppy


I'm going to the same place


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Feb 2018)

User said:


> What place?



Happy gin place


----------



## TVC (16 Feb 2018)

User said:


> What place?


The place that Hills and Fabbers are going to. Do keep up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> The place that Hills and Fabbers are going to. Do keep up.


Manchester?


----------



## TVC (16 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Manchester?


They're all going to stay with Potsy


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> We’re for the weekend in Beryl!!!!
> 
> View attachment 396127
> 
> ...


Driving in a van, pretty much my everyday. I do go past a juniper bush the size of a tree, though.


----------



## TVC (16 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Driving in a van, pretty much my everyday. I do go past a juniper bush the size of a tree, though.


We all know it's a van with a mattress and a chemical toilet in the back, but they really like it.


----------



## gbb (16 Feb 2018)

Tomorrow I are mostly decorating our 2 year old granddaughters bedroom.

Today, I have been mostly paying for all the paint etc ....so my wife has just informed me .


----------



## midlife (16 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5153513, member: 21629"]I finished reading the book at work and it's still 2 hours to go. [/QUOTE]

Do you work for Dulux in quality control watching paint dry?


----------



## Speicher (16 Feb 2018)

This evening I have entered a Worcestershire Winter Olympics event, the "Having a shower and washing my hair" event. Fortunately there were very few other competitors.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Feb 2018)

User said:


> The main part of Sunday dinner’s sorted. The haunch of venison is now marinading in 1/2 bottle of Bull’s Blood, the zest and juice of an orange, crushed juniper berries and rosemary. It’ll need turning a few times in the next day or so but should be sublime when cooked.


Thank goodness we'll be there to help with it


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Feb 2018)

Chilling.... at last!







Wimps has her book and a Vedett IPA and I have Herbie Hancock on the stereo....

Good times :-)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Chilling.... at last!
> 
> View attachment 396167
> 
> ...


Has she rigged up lavvy above her so she can read?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2018)

Just purchased ticket to go and see Saxon in October.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> Just purchased ticket to go and see Saxon in October.


Strangers in the night... fab!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Strangers in the night... fab!


This one is my favourite

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2igdE6yUQg


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Same here. Hurt to breathe for 2 days like all my ribs were cracked, and then it stopped


I still have a croaky voice 2 months later.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I still have a croaky voice 2 months later.


Not good


----------



## TVC (17 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I still have a croaky voice 2 months later.


You've always had a croaky voice, that's your Kent accent.


----------



## TVC (17 Feb 2018)

Marmion said:


> This one is my favourite
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2igdE6yUQg



Spinal Tap tribute act.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2018)

Morning. The weather looks nice and dry at the moment, the sun hasn't risen yet but the sky is a very pale blue to mauve to the South with just a few thin clouds scattered about. 
I'm just idly thinking, and about to go and make another hot drink.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Feb 2018)

Heavy frost and clearing fog here


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Heavy frost and clearing fog here


We now have a lovely sunrise here.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Feb 2018)

The kids are off for another sleepover today with grandparents. Two in three weeks! Usually it’s months, but we’re not complaining. What shall we do? Unfortunately, cycling is out of the question as it’s still ‘too cold’ for my fair-weather-cyclist wife. I’m going to try and persuade her that swimming is a good option. We’re usually never without the kids other than a sleepover every 3-6 months so it’s hard knowing where to go, what to do to make the most of it. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Feb 2018)

Chilly start.
Off to MK again as FiL has another uti. He's as mad as a box of frogs.
40 answer phone msgs yesterday  and phoning every 5 mins when we're in.
I can understand the " your going in a home " it's getting to that as this is a bit regular with a catheter fitted and no sign of it being removed.
The antibiotics dont seem to work either.


----------



## postman (17 Feb 2018)

Postman is gearing himself up,for his visit to Wheels4Fun but this morning looks like it's going to be damp.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2018)

Someone is very Hoppy


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2018)

Waiting for a Whippet.


----------



## TVC (17 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Waiting for a Whippet.


That must be the first time Reg has been described as a whippet,


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Feb 2018)

My washing is on the line for the first time this year


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2018)

On the Whippet.


----------



## TVC (17 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I’m at Snowy’s statue.


Have a pint for me.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Feb 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> My washing is on the line for the first time this year


I was about to put mine out but it's raining up here on the hill.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I’m going to be the model of sobriety today.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Feb 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I was about to put mine out but it's raining up here on the hill.



Not sure how long ours will be out because the sky doesn't look promising but we will see.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2018)

Shots fired in Bradford City Centre. Parts closed.


----------



## TVC (17 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I’m going to be the model of sobriety today.


I heard that you and your cohort were attempting to drink Cambridge dry of Gin today.


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> Have a great time. Sorry we can’t be with you.


Me too, if only to see if Reg can actually ride a bike


----------



## TVC (17 Feb 2018)

As part of my new healthy regime I am having bread and butter pudding for lunch.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Feb 2018)

User said:


> It’s a bit early isn’t it? Even for me...


I was only cuddling it ...


----------



## TVC (17 Feb 2018)

User said:


> First gin of the day for me but not for the others...
> 
> View attachment 396217


Rigggghhhhttt...... so that glass in front of you contains lemonade then?


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Feb 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I was about to put mine out but it's raining up here on the hill.



After a few heavy rain showers I have admitted defeat and brought the washing in


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Feb 2018)

So, today       etc..


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2018)

Pilchards on toast for lunch today...

No gin, I'm working this afternoon


----------



## Speicher (17 Feb 2018)

Worcestershire hit by earthquake?


----------



## hopless500 (17 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Pilchards on toast for lunch today...
> 
> No gin, I'm working this afternoon


 we'll have an extra one for you


----------



## potsy (17 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> Worcestershire hit by earthquake?


You felt the earth move?


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I’m going to be the model of sobriety today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2018)

User said:


> That’s scurrilous slander...


I haven't heard of that brand of gin.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2018)

Cambridge Lurve


----------



## hopless500 (17 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Is that Hopless copping off with a street drinker?


Yup


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Is that Hopless copping off with a street drinker?


How did you guess.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Feb 2018)

User said:


> It was bound to happen.


It was the escorting me to the loo last time wot did it


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> we'll have an extra one for you


Pilchard? Respect


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> It was the escorting me to the loo last time wot did it


Did it glow?


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Feb 2018)

User said:


> It was bound to happen.


Who’s turning who.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> I heard that you and your cohort were attempting to drink Cambridge dry of Gin today.


We’re working on it..,..


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Perhaps they might meet in the middle?


In Beryl


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Feb 2018)

Early morning Wimper-prints ....


----------



## hopless500 (17 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Did you get one with an awning?


We both have our own


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Did you get one with an awning?


Not an enclosed one....


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Did you get one with an awning?


We did.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> We did.


And we can add to it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> And we can add to it.


Chateaux HillFoodie


----------



## hopless500 (17 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Chateaux HillFoodie


HillFoodieHop


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> HillFoodieHop


Yes we will have a Hop House in Scotland.


----------



## Speicher (17 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> You felt the earth move?



It's just moved again. I am watching Vincent D'Onofrio in "Jurassic World".


----------



## hopless500 (17 Feb 2018)

Speicher said:


> It's just moved again. I am watching Vincent D'Onofrio in "Jurassic World".


I'd quite like the earth to move


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I'd quite like the earth to move


----------



## hopless500 (17 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


>


Not tonight


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I'd quite like the earth to move


I know, I'm so disappointed not to have felt today's earthquake in Wales.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2018)

I put my first cycling bet of the year on today. It won. It'll never last.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Feb 2018)

Jobsworth bus driver complained that
@hopless500 bike was not properly bagged...








Unlike our bikes .....


----------



## raleighnut (17 Feb 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> After a few heavy rain showers I have admitted defeat and brought the washing in


Mine never got outside.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Feb 2018)

Due to general mental confusion, I thought that today was Monday. Imagine my enormous relief when I realised that I had an extra day to spare. Priceless!


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> well it won't be anyone from here!


Does anyone on CC actually do any cycling? We're all too busy posting on Mundane!


----------



## potsy (18 Feb 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Does anyone on CC actually do any cycling? We're all too busy posting on Mundane!


Just me and rocky I believe


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Does anyone on CC actually do any cycling? We're all too busy posting on Mundane!



My bikes parked behind me all ready to go and I will be heading out for a ride about quarter to nine.


----------



## TVC (18 Feb 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Does anyone on CC actually do any cycling? We're all too busy posting on Mundane!





potsy said:


> Just me and rocky I believe


I will be leading a ride of about 25 miles through the Leicestershire countryside in two hours time, as I do most weekends. I don't think the others ride though, it's mostly about gin with them.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know, I'm so disappointed not to have felt today's earthquake in Wales.



I was in the car and never felt a thing.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> I will be leading a ride of about 25 miles through the Leicestershire countryside in two hours time, as I do most weekends. I don't think the others ride though, it's mostly about gin with them.


We cycled about 10 miles yesterday between Gin emporiums I'll have you know


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> We cycled about 10 miles yesterday between Gin emporiums I'll have you know



Pub crawl!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2018)

Morning. I'm full of the Springs of Joy this morning! How long it will last I'm not sure.

Shredded hands seems to the order of the day. Schrodie wasn't waiting at the door to greet me first thing this morning so I had to whistle for him. He was very subdued, jumpy. He ate his food whilst I knelt next to him and he let me give him loads of strokes. He has now turned into a wild animal !  

It's okay at the moment, he's gone into his carrier bag.
I can only assume that the frogs must have been giving him a hard time and he is now taking it out on me.


----------



## TVC (18 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I need to start looking for dates for the Summer Piec-nic.
> 
> Following yesterday’s careful research (oh, how we suffered for you all) I think it will be Granchester based.


I look forward to it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Feb 2018)

Fed the birds ,its chilly but ok.
Bike ride later when herself departs the pit!!
Blue tits are looking at the nest box ? Bit early but they know things


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> I was in the car and never felt a thing.


That's the trouble with potholes: you can't tell what's making the car jerk up and down.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Feb 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Does anyone on CC actually do any cycling? We're all too busy posting on Mundane!


Team folder yesterday.....


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Feb 2018)

Fridge is still suitably well stocked this morning....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Perhaps you could provide a list of dates when you are available.


A pietinerary?


----------



## raleighnut (18 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Perhaps you could provide a list of dates when you are available.


The 22nd of July is a Sunday.


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2018)

Just back in, I've ridden the Starley sportive short route this morning, helping raise funds for the Zoe's Place hospice, 37 miles and an enjoyable morning on the bike.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Do you have weird lighting in all areas of your van then?


Seems like it!


----------



## raleighnut (18 Feb 2018)

User said:


> After yesterday’s rigours a recovery ride is called. I’ve decided to do a mainly off-road route. I’ve even lycraed up...
> 
> View attachment 396386


One pannier.


----------



## TVC (18 Feb 2018)

Back from the ride in intermittent sunshine. So many cyclists out on the road today, more than car drivers. This gives me hope.


----------



## tyred (18 Feb 2018)

I've cleaned my windows


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2018)

tyred said:


> I've cleaned my windows


All of them!!


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Feb 2018)

I have started my 4th jigsaw


----------



## Oxo (18 Feb 2018)

tyred said:


> I've cleaned my windows


I was going to clean mine, but on reflection, I decided against it.


----------



## midlife (18 Feb 2018)

Oxo said:


> I was going to clean mine, but on reflection, I decided against it.



Very Tim Vine


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Team folder yesterday.....
> 
> View attachment 396367


I see you managed to get a picture of the Invisible Man with his Brompton. Was he on the same ride as you ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2018)

A flock of geese have just flown over honking away like a lot of irate motorist's.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Feb 2018)

Oxo said:


> I was going to clean mine, but on reflection, I decided against it.


Could you make that clearer?


----------



## Bollo (18 Feb 2018)

Nothing buggers up a freshly cleaned hob like a stir fry.


----------



## Oxo (18 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Could you make that clearer?


I could, but it would be a right pane!


----------



## slowmotion (18 Feb 2018)

Oxo said:


> I could, but it would be a right pane!


Excellent!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2018)

Morning. I've heard of people talking about the Internet Highway but I have discovered an Intercat Highway . My garden was full of them wandering through yesterday . They seem to follow a set pathway by going around the side of my house and then down the centre of the garden . What seems odd is that 2 of my neighbour's cats prefer to walk round the front of the house when they could easily walk down their back garden.
Schrodie took exception to a dark tabby Tom that was using our lawn to wipe his feet and followed him at a safe distance to the end of the garden .


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2018)

We too have a Cat Parade through the garden, only thing is it also seems to be a Café stop as well.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2018)

Miserable Monday but mild.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Off to Surrey today.


With a fringe on top. ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2018)

Oh dear! I've now got the song going on in my head .


----------



## potsy (19 Feb 2018)

Friday has arrived, woo hoo


----------



## Bollo (19 Feb 2018)

The cat keeps stealing my chair. The cat needs to learn.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2018)

The Pogs are back !. I was wondering why Schrodie was busy staring at the frond . He thinks they are playing rugby.

I couldn't get close as they could see me approach and suddenly go sploosh and disappear .


----------



## gbb (19 Feb 2018)

How much are Krispy Krem donuts ?
My company just put around 200 of them in our canteen as a thankyou for a recent very busy period.
I just tried my first....and last....ever.
Sugar saturated, load of old cobblers


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Feb 2018)

Well I’ve been through the tunnel to France this morning and now on my return journey. Then up to Heathrow for an evening flight to Zurich. Wild times....


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2018)

Schrodie is now acting as a frog contraceptive.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2018)




----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I am not a happy bunny...
> 
> I've travelled down to Surrey for a meeting with a CCG and they've suddenly cancelled after the meeting was supposed to have started. Their reason for cancelling was nonsense as well.


Nobbers....


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5156619, member: 21629"]I want to walk away from my job and never come back.[/QUOTE]
Thought it was going ok?


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5156619, member: 21629"]I want to walk away from my job and never come back.[/QUOTE]
You've finished reading the book?


----------



## TVC (19 Feb 2018)

User said:


> The COO has had a “User is not a happy bunny” email...


We've all had those e-mails from you 

You should claim a proper meal and a decent bottle on expenses to make up for it.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2018)

I'm baaaaaack! 

Tired, stressed and not looking forward to the next few weeks, but we'll manage... Somehow.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2018)

gbb said:


> How much are Krispy Krem donuts ?
> My company just put around 200 of them in our canteen as a thankyou for a recent very busy period.
> I just tried my first....and last....ever.
> Sugar saturated, load of old cobblers



They're pushing £2 each, there or thereabouts - the Tesco here stocks them. Bit steep for a doughnut hence never tried any.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5156801, member: 21629"]Let's start from a fact that there's no women wc in warehouse....[/QUOTE]
Ah. Any other options you can use?
Are they designed for mixed use?
Any issues with any staff members, sorry, workers....


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Feb 2018)

Went to the ENT dept this afternoon to get my ear cleaned, cannot be syringed so have to use suction. There was a screen on the bench, took a few minutes to realise it was my ear that I was looking at! I got to see the whole procedure in glorious technicolour


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Feb 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Went to the ENT dept this afternoon to get my ear cleaned, cannot be syringed so have to use suction. There was a screen on the bench, took a few minutes to realise it was my ear that I was looking at! I got to see the whole procedure in glorious technicolour


You’re clearly waxing lyrical about the procedure....


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Went to the ENT dept this afternoon to get my ear cleaned, cannot be syringed so have to use suction. There was a screen on the bench, took a few minutes to realise it was my ear that I was looking at! I got to see the whole procedure in glorious technicolour


 Sorry but


----------



## TVC (19 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Any video?


Are you asking my wife if she has a specialist video you can watch?


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2018)

raleighnut said:


> In the spirit of the 'Fray Bentos' pie I buy Mr Brains Faggots 2-3 times a year.



Ooooo, I love faggots.  

Tip: try the ones off the Tesco deli counter, they're lush. I always have some in the freezer, they're brilliant to warm up in leftover gravy.


----------



## Ratchet Cat (19 Feb 2018)

I am wearing my new Harry Potter fleecy dressing gown. It is warm and snuggly. It even has a hood.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ooooo, I love faggots.
> 
> Tip: try the ones off the Tesco deli counter, they're lush. I always have some in the freezer, they're brilliant to warm up in leftover gravy.


One snag, I've yet to set foot in a Tesco and never intend doing so, not even a Tesco Metro. 

If it's not in the Co-op, Aldi or Sainsbury I don't buy it. Having said that we have a local shop ( J Scattergood & Sons) that is a Newsagent/Grocer/Greengrocer and they specialise in short-dated stock and flog it cheap (think a whole shop full of 'yellow stickered' stuff) e.g. McVities Digestives price marked at £1.39 sold by them at 89p. They've been there since the mid 50s and the shop has more customers than the next door Co-op and Rob (son of the owner who has retired) is the bloke who encourages me to take all the pallets he has outside.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2018)

In that case, I'll have to build a trebuchet big enough to wang some in your direction... 

Paid 26p for 6 last time I got some on YS. They're in the freezer waiting for a suitable occasion.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Strangers in the night... fab!


Uh hey Beavis, these guys,like rock huhuhuhuh!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwSXuuqAMrg


----------



## alicat (19 Feb 2018)

Just found out who is returning late and making a right ratchet coming up the communal stairs (12.30 am here). Yay, hopefully nipped that one in the bud.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Feb 2018)

I've lost my plumb bob.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've lost my plumb bob.


Happens to all of us, sooner or later.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Happens to all of us, sooner or later.


This was a good heavy one that didn't jiggle about. It's somewhere hereabouts. It's driving me bonkers.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2018)

Curling up with a  and the curling... Have you seen the troosers the Norwegians are wearing?!?!?!?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Curling up with a  and the curling... Have you seen the troosers the Norwegians are wearing?!?!?!?


They seem to specialize in that. When I were a young'un, curling was just something that happened before hockey, on Friday night.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> They seem to specialize in that. When I were a young'un, curling was just something that happened before hockey, on Friday night.



Curling is just fascinating (and compelling) to watch - a cross between bowls and billiards, but with the absence of friction. Even got my mum watching the GB vs Switzerland over lunch.


----------



## lutonloony (20 Feb 2018)

Morning seems to have arrived. A tropical 7 degrees, but seems very dark


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Feb 2018)

Doing the food shop this morning. I wonder what we’ll find on yellow sticker today...


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2018)

Morning, it is dry here at the moment with clear sky above but with grey cloud to the South and East .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Doing the food shop this morning. I wonder what we’ll find on yellow sticker today...


Chicken !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Chicken !


That’s always a given at our local ASDA. Last time, we got some lovely ‘homemade’ haddock fishcakes, turkey, chicken, chocolate mousse things for the kids, spring rolls....


----------



## raleighnut (20 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I fibbed - there's also several packs of bacon.
> 
> Fresh fruit and veg are noticeable by their absence.


Did he go shopping with @potsy


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Feb 2018)

We practically live on fruit and vegetables. Chicken and fish make an appearance too. My five a day is more like 7 a day in multiples.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Feb 2018)

User said:


> He's on the Atkins Diet...


Maz tried that a good few years ago, talk about 'dragon breath'.


----------



## potsy (20 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I fibbed - there's also several packs of bacon.
> 
> Fresh fruit and veg are noticeable by their absence.





raleighnut said:


> Did he go shopping with @potsy



Obviously not, or there would be ice cream too


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2018)

I've just been up to the pond and just saw three frogs poking their heads up out of the water. The frogs don't seem to be in the mood today !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2018)

My tablet has developed a Bristol accent ! The unpredictable text keeps adding L on to every worml !


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Feb 2018)

I left Basingstoke at 11.35 AM on a Waterloo-bound train. Basingstoke...the very essence of Mundanity. The guy opposite me drinking a can of Stella clearly agrees ...


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2018)

I've just seen a Red Dadmireable sunning itself in the garden !


----------



## gaijintendo (20 Feb 2018)

Forgot to check there was loo paper.
Considering my options.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Doing the food shop this morning. I wonder what we’ll find on yellow sticker today...



Happy hunting!


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2018)

They were replacing the telegraph poles here this morning. I have only just got my phone and internets back.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Feb 2018)

Well, it was a disappointing yellow stick hunt this morning. Plenty on offer, but at quite high prices considering it was supposed to be reduced. Just got some chicken skewer nibbles and scampi.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5156619, member: 21629"]I want to walk away from my job and never come back.[/QUOTE]

I did that in 2015 when I retired a year early, dropped my notice on the gafferess's desk at the beginning of December and walked away a week before the Xmas holiday's started.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> They're pushing £2 each, there or thereabouts - the Tesco here stocks them. Bit steep for a doughnut hence never tried any.



Farm Shop near us makes their own and charges £1.50 each, they must have half a bag of sugar on each one, and they must contain half a jar of jam each.


----------



## postman (20 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> They were replacing the telegraph poles here this morning. I have only just got my phone and internets back.



What with the Daily Mail ones.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> Farm Shop near us makes their own and charges £1.50 each, they must have half a bag of sugar on each one and must contain half a jar of jam.


Bleuurgh! Doughnuts are foul.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Maz tried that a good few years ago, talk about 'dragon breath'.



I tried it many years ago and had the same problem, by day four I could strip paint just by breathing on it.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Feb 2018)

Don't know where the hell I am in my life, so certainly in no position to offer advice. But I can offer a


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Well, it was a disappointing yellow stick hunt this morning. Plenty on offer, but at quite high prices considering it was supposed to be reduced. Just got some chicken skewer nibbles and scampi.



Drat... 

Rule of thumb for me is that I won't bite unless it's a 50% markdown.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> Farm Shop near us makes their own and charges £1.50 each, they must have half a bag of sugar on each one and must contain half a jar of jam.



I love a good doughnut but I rarely buy, because once I start, I can't stop... P.S. The Polish style ones are really, really nice...


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2018)

postman said:


> What with the Daily Mail ones.


----------



## gbb (20 Feb 2018)

Tea plans changed tonight...we came home without a plan for what we were going to have,
Diced potatoes, omelette and maybe some bacon then.
Prepared the potatoes...lets go see the grandkids while the potatoes part cook I suggested.
Arrived there...you want some chips ? We got a spare bag...free.
So we demolished a big bag


Lullabelle said:


> Went to the ENT dept this afternoon to get my ear cleaned, cannot be syringed so have to use suction. There was a screen on the bench, took a few minutes to realise it was my ear that I was looking at! I got to see the whole procedure in glorious technicolour


I saw my bronchioscopy live as well. Eughh.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Chicken !


There was no need for name calling!


----------



## gaijintendo (20 Feb 2018)

Perforated my eardrum pumping an old track tyre with dubious thread.

Phone wanted to say "PerfiPerfo". Truly a day to remember.


----------



## postman (20 Feb 2018)

Postman is driving the new oven,something easy sausage mash and peas.It took ages to warm up.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Feb 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Pilchards on toast for lunch today...
> No gin, I'm working this afternoon



cheese on toast with anchovies on top for the last 30 seconds under the grill, now that was yum yum.



Fab Foodie said:


> Early morning Wimper-prints ....
> View attachment 396315



How come it looks like one of wimpers feet faces backwards? I'd never noticed that before.



slowmotion said:


> I've lost my plumb bob.



Is Bob gonna help you find it?



Illaveago said:


> Chicken !



So that's where it all is.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2018)

I saw a large flock of Wagtails flying over this afternoon.


----------



## TVC (20 Feb 2018)

Cheese Club tonight.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Feb 2018)

I'm trialling a feta, spinach and leek pie. I'm using packet puff pastry


----------



## GM (20 Feb 2018)

Couldn't resist this one from Aldl, not bad at all.....


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Drat...
> 
> Rule of thumb for me is that I won't bite unless it's a 50% markdown.


Today’s were approx. 25% off regular price.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Feb 2018)

Sat waiting to pick up my indian takeaway wishing i was sat at one of the tables quaffing a Cobra.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Feb 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> cheese on toast with anchovies on top for the last 30 seconds under the grill, now that was yum yum.
> 
> 
> 
> How come it looks like one of wimpers feet faces backwards? I'd never noticed that before.



That's what your footprints look like when rushing to the Loo with yer legs crossed,

I can only assume that Hils didn't want to expose her bum to the new 'Nuclear Reactor' potty in 'Beryl'


----------



## User10119 (20 Feb 2018)

The EldestCub was just getting very frustrated with a problem (cylinder in a cone) on a GCSE maths sample paper and I was looking at it and thinking 'I'm sure I can figure this out' so sent him to go and have a bath so I could stare at it in peace.

Similar triangles were the answer. I'd forgotten how much fun algebra is. We've had a shouted conversation through the bathroom door and he kind of groks what I mean and there's diagrams n'evryfink waiting for him when he gets out.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Today’s were approx. 25% off regular price.



Mmmm, generally that's not worth it unless it was something you were going to get anyway. I got lucky at teatime - unintentionally - both in Waitrose and then in Tesco. 

Only popped into Waitrose to pick up the recipes as mum collects them, had a look and bagged 4 tubs of organic double cream marked down from 95p each to 15p each. That'll be a nice batch of butter then. 

Then went to Tesco (needed to register a sim card so I could top it up), had a bimble around the YS cabinets and picked up 2 packs of hot cross buns marked down from £1.50 each to 60p each and a pack of smoked turkey off the deli counter that was marked down from £4.95 to £1.49.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5158340, member: 10119"]groks[/QUOTE]

Brilliant book, loved reading his stuff when I was younger. 



Spoiler: If you don't know.....



Stranger in a Strange Land by Robert A Heinlein from back in the 50's/60's.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I saw a large flock of Wagtails flying over this afternoon.


I've never seen more than two flying anywhere near to each other and never in a flock. Odd.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2018)

Long-tailed tits, maybe?

Have also only seen wagtails singly - or at most - in pairs.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> I love a good doughnut but I rarely buy, because once I start, I can't stop... P.S. The Polish style ones are really, really nice...


Packzki!


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Brilliant book, loved reading his stuff when I was younger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great book. _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress _also good.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Packzki!



Of course!  (Oczywiscie!)


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2018)

Right, off to bed. I need to be in Huntingdon at an unholy hour.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Long-tailed tits, maybe?
> 
> Have also only seen wagtails singly - or at most - in pairs.


Not knowing anything of wagtails, I looked to the BBC, who seem to know something of them, and they say they congregate in winter, in carparks. maybe with a cheap bottle of wine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Oczywiscie!)


Pyszne!


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2018)

I've been on here participating for six years today.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Feb 2018)

^^^^^^
Incredible stamina!


----------



## TVC (21 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> Cheese Club tonight.


You know when Cheese Club finishes at 2.30am you've been to a proper cheese club.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Feb 2018)

Bob's still missing.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Bob's still missing.


Plumb unlucky, going missing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not knowing anything of wagtails, I looked to the BBC, who seem to know something of them, and they say they congregate in winter, in carparks. maybe with a cheap bottle of wine.


I've seen big numbers of pied wagtails ground feeding in car parks. They all kept a fair distance from each other (so not quite what I'd call congregating) when I last found myself watching them at Bluewater shopping mall at an ungodly hour when the open air parking was pretty sparse. I've never seen grey or yellow wagtails in any numbers in the same place though.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never seen more than two flying anywhere near to each other and never in a flock. Odd.


Yes, it was a first for me too .They had long tails , and making their distinctive tweet, tweet sound. There was two groups , one large and one smaller group.
We had two Pied Wagtails visiting our garden over the Christmas period, but now we just have what looks like a very pale Pied.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5157967, member: 21629"]I've got unplanned and unwanted day off tomorrow.[/QUOTE]
How come?


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Right, off to bed. I need to be in Huntingdon at an unholy hour.


Nobody needs that....


----------



## hopless500 (21 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never seen more than two flying anywhere near to each other and never in a flock. Odd.


They're very sociable critters. We get flocks of them here


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2018)

Oooh ! The sun has just rissed and there is a lovely pink glow on the horizon.


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5158690, member: 21629"]No work to do.[/QUOTE]
Not good.

Is it just a temporary thing?

Where I work has been crazy busy in the 4 years I've been there, but every now and again there is a bottleneck that slows things down for a day or two.


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2018)

User said:


> FTFY...


Not been in the canteen this year


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5158712, member: 21629"]It is.
Though I spoke to the manager yesterday and he promised me 100% to give me full time contract. But as I've already learnt his words mean just nothing.[/QUOTE]
We have a boss like that, promises the earth, but as soon as he's left the room you know you are forgotten about.

Took me 15 months to get my permanent contract, standard here, was surprised they kept people that long without giving them that bit of security.


----------



## potsy (21 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Has the kebab van put out tables and chairs then?




Whilst I can't compete with your incredible weight loss, I have been more 'slow and steady' so far.

Certainly not on a 'diet' as such, but less full brekkies, more porridge.

Less big dinners, more soup and a roll type things.

And only one kebab this year


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Nobody needs that....



Alas, needs must...


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2018)

Grey and drizzly here. The cats are currently killing the play tunnel - and not in the way the makers intended.

Back from Huntingdon, so I can now have some "me" time. Have been rounding up prizes and specials for an upcoming cat show. After lunch I will measure up and cut some fabric for some show drapes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2018)




----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5159024, member: 21629"]Yeabbut ...

Why are you watching @potsy having a shower? It should be a very private moment.[/QUOTE]
That's not water, that's ice. Bread will be put out later for these guys and their cohorts. Maybe a kebab as well.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2018)

The fabric didn't quite happen. Was just about to start when a friend phoned to have a chinwag and well... We *did* put the world to rights though.

On the flip side, went out on the bike for the first time in 3 months (injuries and other stuff) - 8 rather chilly miles in just under an hour. Now sat down with a  and a biskit.

Can't complain too much, I did manage more miles than Cav did today... 

Gonna go get some chips for supper and will smother them in chinese curry sauce.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Feb 2018)

I gave up and paid for another Bob to come into my life. No doubt the other two will come out to mock me very shortly.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Feb 2018)

I walked to the station in daylight today


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2018)

Morning, the weather here is grey and overcast. There seems to have been a frost but it has thawed.

Yesterday Schrodie was being a Frog contraceptive, reaching over and trying stop what they were trying to do. At one point there was a bit of a stand off with both sides glaring at each other , this was finally resolved by him leaning over and trying to bop them, they dived for cover.
We have 2 groups of spawn.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2018)

The Pogs have resumed play in the Frond and there are now 5 dollops.


----------



## Oxo (22 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I walked to the station in daylight today.



Late getting up then!


----------



## GM (22 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I gave up and paid for another Bob to come into my life. No doubt the other two will come out to mock me very shortly.




A man of your calibre should have one of these......


----------



## mybike (22 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear! I've now got the song going on in my head .



I could feel sympathy, but.


----------



## mybike (22 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> Friday has arrived, woo hoo


[QUOTE 5156355, member: 21629"]Monday has arrived, no woo no hoo   [/QUOTE]

It's Saturday.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2018)

Water has stopped play at Avebury Stone Circle ! It is closed due to water logged ground.

I thought I would mention it just in case there was a massed visit planned .


----------



## mybike (22 Feb 2018)

alicat said:


> Just found out who is returning late and making a right ratchet coming up the communal stairs (12.30 am here). Yay, hopefully nipped that one in the bud.



Not Accy again?


----------



## mybike (22 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> Obviously not, or there would be ice cream too



In the fridge?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2018)

Ooh! It is cold out there. I've just been drilling a hole into a breeze block to anchor down the base of our greenhouse.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Feb 2018)

the sun is getting higher... which means i'm not getting blinded at this time of day, in this seat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2018)

Ice may melt today, pried the weather station open to take readings again today. New to me Nissan did fine on the slick roads yesterday, at least those have dried out a bit.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Feb 2018)




----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2018)

I've been getting on like a mouse on fire. My rechargeable drill didn't neither did the replacement battery, I'm not sure if it is the charger or the batteries at fault .
As things are going so well I'm going to have a rest .


----------



## slowmotion (22 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> A man of your calibre should have one of these......
> 
> View attachment 396923


Lord knows, I was tempted.


----------



## GM (22 Feb 2018)

Just spent half an hour on the rowing machine, it's nearly as boring as the turbo


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2018)

Lovely and  here today, but a bit on the  side.

Off to Chatteris & March once I have finished my  and two tangerines. Neck & shoulders really stiff after yesterday. Other than that, no ill effects from having gotten back on the bike. Saddle alterations have made a big difference in the "bottom ouchie" department. 

The fabric I had intended to measure and cut yesterday was measured and cut this morning. Needed to be careful as I only just have enough for the task in hand, so can't afford to make mistakes. It was an end-of-roll piece, rather unusual and won't be easy to match if I mess it up.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Feb 2018)

Sorting out the huge pile of uninteresting junk mail and paperwork that ends up in a pile next to my desk... according to various dates on the letters, it's the first time I've sorted this pile since 2013, it seems!


----------



## potsy (22 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> Just spent half an hour on the rowing machine, it's nearly as boring as the turbo


In my yoof I occasionally went to a local gym, my favourite apparatus was the rowing machine (hated the bike) so I decided to buy one for my home gym.

Don't know what happened but I soon became bored of it, so I took up golf for the excitement


----------



## GM (22 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> In my yoof I occasionally went to a local gym, my favourite apparatus was the rowing machine (hated the bike) so I decided to buy one for my home gym.
> 
> Don't know what happened but I soon became bored of it, *so I took up golf for the excitement*



Funny you say that, I very nearly got the old golf clubs out of the garage to go to the driving range. Instead I got the lawn mower out and mowed the lawns.


----------



## dave r (22 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> Funny you say that, I very nearly got the old golf clubs out of the garage to go to the driving range. Instead I got the lawn mower out and mowed the lawns.



Made the right decision in the end.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Feb 2018)

GM said:


> Funny you say that, I very nearly got the old golf clubs out of the garage to go to the driving range. Instead I got the lawn mower out and mowed the lawns.


Lawns?  Mowed? 

We have a swamp that all implements would disappear into.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2018)

Yep, I think a mower would sink without trace here too...


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2018)

Done March, done Chatteris, popped into Ely on the way home to pick up some "wang it in the oven" food items.

Had southern fried chicken steaks to go with my leftover chips. I now have leftover chicken to make katsu curry with tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2018)

Morning, it is a clear dark and frosty here at the moment .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2018)

The Pogs have been very busy in the Frond , there are now 10 dollops of spawn.
What I don't understand is how they are managing to move about if they are cold blooded when the weather is so cold .


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Feb 2018)

Surely if they are cold blooded it would be easier to move as they don't need to warm up? Or is that just a silly answer 

My morning has already consisted of people at the front desk telling me how cold it is. I swear to god, I would be filthy rich if I had a £1 for each time someone goes
'oh bit nippy out'
'jesus its bitter'


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2018)

Oh. It's a bit nippy out.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Feb 2018)

Bracing, I call it.


----------



## Lavender Rose (23 Feb 2018)

Yay £2 richer already! BOOM!


----------



## User10119 (23 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Bracing, I call it.



Touch parky round here, it must be said.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2018)

The battery charger has packed up on my electric drill. It doesn't help the fact that the drill comes with 2 batteries which are now flat .
I managed to erect our greenhouse despite it collapsing around my ears at one point . Once I placed a few diagonals in it was stable enough for me to remove and straighten the buckled plates. Fitting the glass will be the next challenge.


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2018)

I've been down stairs put the heating on, made a brew and come back to bed and I'm on Cycle Chat on my tablet waiting for the house to warm up


----------



## potsy (23 Feb 2018)

Sat in the garden with my morning coffee. 

Sun is out


----------



## GM (23 Feb 2018)

'Oh it's a bit nippy out' ....another £1 in the kitty


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2018)

I've just been up to the Frond to see the Pogs. They are still busy despite the pond having ice on it and some of the spawn is frozen and covered in ice.
I'm not sure if the last time it was frozen it survived or not .
I'm still not sure how the frogs manage to move when the water is icy cold ! I'm sure my hands wouldn't stay moving for long in that cold water.
I thought lizards and snakes needed to warm up in the sun in order to move.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Maybe you have zombie frogs?


They seem pretty lively !


----------



## potsy (23 Feb 2018)

I did have to de-ice the bird bath this morning so the sun was maybe hiding the real temperature.

Last day off, finally feeling a little more human and am almost lurgy free


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2018)

I was sure that it was Saturday when I woke up. Having just bumped into reality, I'm now reluctantly readjusting.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2018)

User said:


> It's your age....


Nah, I've just become a day younger....


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Feb 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Well, it was a disappointing yellow stick hunt this morning. Plenty on offer, but at quite high prices considering it was supposed to be reduced. Just got some chicken skewer nibbles and scampi.


I've managed some nice beers and some chorizo/pork sausages.


----------



## hopless500 (23 Feb 2018)

Today I am mostly making a cactus. Because I can


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2018)

Good afternoon. I have just had some avocado on toast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Good afternoon. I have just had some avocado on toast.


Thank you for reminding me about the avocado I just bought and left in my bag.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Thank you for reminding me about the avocado I just bought and left in my bag.


I bought a cheap watering can today and left it in the shop....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I bought a cheap watering can today and left it in the shop....


It's National Amnesia Day!


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> *Done March, *done Chatteris, popped into Ely on the way home to pick up some "wang it in the oven" food items.
> 
> Had southern fried chicken steaks to go with my leftover chips. I now have leftover chicken to make katsu curry with tomorrow.


It's only February!

Heard of Chicken Ding, is that similar to Chicken Wang?


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Feb 2018)

It's 68 years to the day since the 1950 General Election was held.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's National Amnesia Day!


Oh yeah! I’d forgotten....


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Thank you for reminding me about the avocado I just bought and left in my bag.


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> It's only February!
> 
> Heard of Chicken Ding, is that similar to Chicken Wang?



No, I don't have a time turner. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/March,_Cambridgeshire 

Haven't heard of either varieties of chicken...  Will have to look it up


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2018)

I'm sure our butcher thinks I need feeding up, thats a pork chop!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2018)

I thought I just heard someone say on Rosemary and Thyme that they were going to hold a secret ballad ! It must be one where you can't make out the words or the tune !


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2018)

Ooooooo, very  @dave r 

Home made spicy sweet & sour chicken and rice here tonight.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Feb 2018)

General Tso chicken is also great. Also Szechuan Chicken.


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> General Tso chicken is also great. Also Szechuan Chicken.



Chinese food in general is great. 

Have enough rice left to make special fried rice tomorrow.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2018)

User said:


> You said that earlier


Eh, what?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I said you said that earlier.


Who me? Nah...


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2018)

A late night snackette of some provolone piccante and Sicilian green olives.

Just opened the cheese - it's been stashed away for a year and is absolutely  Flavour and texture is right up there in Parmigiano territory.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh yeah! I’d forgotten....


Slipped my mind too.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2018)

Morning, I wasn't sure if the Sun had rised or not as the light is a bit fuzzy.  I went and checked and there is an orange ball there.

There were 20 dollops when we went and checked the frond yesterday and they still seemed to be very busy.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2018)

User said:


> It’s a bit  out there. I’ll have to have a think about where to  to avoid the ice.


Don't go to Mars . I think they've found some there ! 



Take care !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Our new neighbours have just rolled up with the removal truck....


Is that good or bad ?


----------



## raleighnut (24 Feb 2018)

User said:


> It’s a bit  out there. I’ll have to have a think about where to  to avoid the ice.


Stay away from the fridge then


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Feb 2018)

Well the cold weather has helped me make the decision not to do a 54 mile ride.
Sod that ..no pleasure in that.
Mtb this afternoon instead.

Birds fed and a shopping trip for a new landline phone and m&s planned.
Its 1°C


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Feb 2018)

The comedian Zoe Lyons was at our pub last night, she headlined the Laughter Loft and she was brilliant, really look forward to seeing her again.


----------



## potsy (24 Feb 2018)

User said:


> It’s a bit  out there. I’ll have to have a think about where to  to avoid the ice.



In your fantasy land?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2018)

I have been reassembling a greenhouse. A bit of head scratching , but it is coming together. It's a bit cold though.


----------



## midlife (24 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I have been reassembling a greenhouse. A bit of head scratching , but it is coming together. It's a bit cold though.
> View attachment 397149



Just out of sheer curiosity, what's the inner tube slung over the pergola doing ?


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's National Amnesia Day!


Totally forgot about that one!


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Just out of sheer curiosity, what's the inner tube slung over the pergola doing ?


Just hanging around.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> Whilst I can't compete with your incredible weight loss, I have been more 'slow and steady' so far.
> 
> Certainly not on a 'diet' as such, but less full brekkies, more porridge.
> 
> ...


Is the roll round your middle?


----------



## potsy (24 Feb 2018)

User said:


> The sun is out but the wind is whistling...
> 
> View attachment 397156


Who's bike is that?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2018)

midlife said:


> Just out of sheer curiosity, what's the inner tube slung over the pergola doing ?


I used it when I was assembling the structure on my own and it somehow got incorporated into the structure.  It's an old one so I'll cut it down.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2018)

but  here. Had a nice bacon butty and  for lunch.

Now about to make a loaf of cheese & garlic bread.


----------



## potsy (24 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I’m pleasantly surprised that you recognised what it was @potsy...


I asked rocky.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I have been reassembling a greenhouse. A bit of head scratching , but it is coming together. It's a bit cold though.
> View attachment 397149


Maybe it’s a really cold-frame....


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2018)

I thought I'd get my bike out.
I didn't say that I was going for a ride.


----------



## Speicher (24 Feb 2018)

I have a question for knitters on here. I bought some wool that I thought was double knit, but it is more like a three ply in thickness. If I knit it with two strands together, what size needles should I use? I know I will have to experiment a bit, but can anyone narrow it down to a choice of two sizes?


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Feb 2018)

We are going out into town this evening for out last comedy show, I am wearing a woolly sweater. We were in the venue on Thursday and it was really cold so going prepared this time.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2018)

Katsu chicken curry & egg fried rice tonight.


----------



## tyred (24 Feb 2018)

Yet another Saturday night alone looking at the same four walls. My life is so mundane!


----------



## slowmotion (25 Feb 2018)

A 48.5mm diameter hole all the way through a C24 strut, 40 mm thick.

It was the third attempt but I had learned some lessons.





Edit: I was lucky with the grain. Just fabulous.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2018)

I think the sun has just rised, I can see it's reflection in the building opposite .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2018)

I picked the yellow bike in the end and went for a 5 mile ride mainly because that was the only one rideable. It was nice cycling along with the low sun casting a yellow glow .


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Feb 2018)

Beautiful morning viewing from the kitchen window
Bird water frozen solid.

Boiled eggs and toast have been prepared and consumed.
New tumble dryer to pick up later, currys will take the old one too in store for free
They charge to take your old one from your home if you have a new appliance delivered but any electrical goods can be taken to a store and they recycle it for free.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Feb 2018)

Struggling to wake up this morning


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2018)

Sat in Hoar Park with a coffee and toast. Our lad called off their visit about half nine giving me a chance of a short ride before taking my Good Lady to the Rose & Castle for dinner this afternoon.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Feb 2018)

Sat out in the garden having my morning coffee....


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Feb 2018)

Lovely sunny day but very cold


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5162994, member: 21629"]@Fab Foodie

You forgot to remove the real date of the photo.

View attachment 397345
[/QUOTE]


In Foodies defence he truly has been sitting outside in gorgeous sunshine in his shorts.


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Feb 2018)

Totally lush


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5162994, member: 21629"]@Fab Foodie

You forgot to remove the real date of the photo.

View attachment 397345
[/QUOTE]
Just realised we didn't have those veg boxes in July last year.

@User21629 s editing skills have been unveiled


----------



## postman (25 Feb 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Struggling to wake up this morning



I have talked in my sleep,but never typed how good are you.


----------



## Threevok (25 Feb 2018)




----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Feb 2018)

Sat in the sun out of the wind, it's really warm! Went out the back gate and instant frostbite!


----------



## Hill Wimp (25 Feb 2018)

I've spilt my Gin


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2018)

Just took a loaf of three cheese, onion & garlic rye out of the oven. Smells lush. If it was summer, I'd have the windows open to piss off the neighbours


----------



## tyred (25 Feb 2018)

First 50 miler of the year completed. Well 50.012 to be precise!


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> Sat in Hoar Park with a coffee and toast. Our lad called off their visit about half nine giving me a chance of a short ride before taking my Good Lady to the Rose & Castle for dinner this afternoon.



And how is your Good Lady doing? Is she home or just allowed out occasionally?


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> And how is your Good Lady doing? Is she home or just allowed out occasionally?



My Good Lady is at home now, continuing her recovery and is a lot better thank you.


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady is at home now, continuing her recovery and is a lot better thank.


Great news.


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5163502, member: 21629"]I just have coloured my hair.[/QUOTE]
What colour?


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5163525, member: 21629"]Blonde as usual.[/QUOTE]
I'm sure you look lovely. 
I'm sticking to my brown with silver streaks! ( The silver is free!)


----------



## StuAff (25 Feb 2018)

Reminds me, must drink some Irn Bru some time, otherwise I'll be going grey…


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2018)

Forgot to mention, sorry, but I stubbed my right big toe t'other day.....
Damnation, it hurt!! The ingrowing toenail didn't help.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I've spilt my Gin


Was there any way you could have licked it up, or was it lost


----------



## hopless500 (25 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I've spilt my Gin


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Feb 2018)

Missed the live cycling events on TV today. Just realised I’ve missed the highlights too.


----------



## postman (25 Feb 2018)

Katherine said:


> I'm sure you look lovely.
> I'm sticking to my brown with silver streaks! ( The silver is free!)




Postman's is a shade of pink.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Feb 2018)

Norfolk gin o'clock - @hillwimp @Fab Foodie


----------



## postman (25 Feb 2018)

Postman full of curry been out to Sheesh Mahal restaurant with family.Daughter going back to Edinburgh very early in the morning.Dan home for a further two weeks.It's been great having them home.I am feeling full and sleepy.Can't remember the other five dwarfs.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Norfolk gin o'clock - @hillwimp @Fab Foodie


Don't drink it all yet. You may need it as you could be snowed in soon


----------



## screenman (26 Feb 2018)

It is snowing here.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Feb 2018)

No snow yet but it looks like it wont be long.


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2018)

User said:


> No snow - but it’s jeffing cold out there.


1c here, only had the heated seats on low this morning


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Feb 2018)

Its just starting to snow 

The BBC have told us to wear a jumper and keep warm  i was going to just wear my swimming gear ,so good job i watched the news


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2018)

Morning. I see that the Energy Minister was on TV. I was wondering if I could apply for a grant as I could do with some energy.


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2018)

meta lon said:


> Its just starting to snow
> 
> The BBC have told us to wear a jumper and keep warm  i was going to just wear my swimming gear ,so good job i watched the news



As I already wear a jumper, or will do when I get up, does this mean I have to buy a thicker jumper?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2018)

I'm gearing up for a dash to the supermarket. My kitchen is low on breakfast stuff and completely lacking in the alcohol department. This is going to mean putting on lots of layers of clothes.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2018)

During this cold weather should barrels of brandy be strapped to the handlebars in case of emergencies ?


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Feb 2018)

Typical! We are only into February and I have my second cold of the year


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Typical! We are only into February and I have my second cold of the year


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Feb 2018)

Our neighbours cat has been in our house twice this morning and was chased off both times. His owners shut him out all day, in this weather with no access to shelter food or water so I can't say I blame him for coming in to be warm but it is causing issues with our cat. We saw the guy on Saturday and 'had a chat' about what was going on, he did say they were going to get a cat flap. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## GM (26 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I've spilt my Gin


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you feel better soon .


 
Thank you, feel pretty cra**y so staying at home, I really cannot face work today, hate taking time off but today just isn't going to happen


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Feb 2018)

I saw the neighbors cat meowing at the door so I rang the bell.

Heard the neighbour say bloody hell the cat is now using the bell as I was closing my door.




Thanks FB


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Feb 2018)

Its snowing hard in London.


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Its snowing hard in London.




Tiniest of tiny flurries this morning here, I want my snow


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Feb 2018)

Sunny here but a few flurries of snow flakes, apparently we will be snowed in by the end of the week


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Feb 2018)

Good morning @TVC, how are you?


----------



## hopless500 (26 Feb 2018)

Snowing here now 
I have a visit to make this weekend so it would be nice if it stopped and buggered off and we had some 
A 3 hour drive in snow will be


----------



## raleighnut (26 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I've spilt my Gin


----------



## postman (26 Feb 2018)

Very weird.We have the lightest of snow flurries but also viagra tablets falling amongst it.looks like it going to be snowing hard later on.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2018)

29F here, looks like a high of 55F, polar vortex seems to have gone over your way for now. I rode a bicycle for the first time in a while yesterday. Still bracing weather, but not so cold as to need gloves.


----------



## postman (26 Feb 2018)

Time to move this lazy body on to the turbo and do at least 10 mins then some weights.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Snowing here now
> I have a visit to make this weekend so it would be nice if it stopped and buggered off and we had some
> A 3 hour drive in snow will be


It's going to be 10 degrees down here at the weekend. My prediction is whatever we get here will be very little.


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2018)

Still waiting for ours


----------



## hopless500 (26 Feb 2018)

I've just mucked out the chickens.... in a blizzard


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2018)

postman said:


> Very weird.We have the lightest of snow flurries but also viagra tablets falling amongst it.looks like it going to be snowing hard later on.


Or a hard frost tonight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2018)

It's decided to snow properly here. I have beer and food indoors so the front door shall be staying closed until tomorrow. Heck, I might even have a little turbo session...


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2018)

The crap joke thread is over there ---->


----------



## Speicher (26 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> It's cold but dry here. Just back from a freezing 26 miles on my MTB......that easterly wind cuts right through you.



That's a lazy wind! Cos it goes through you instead of round you!


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> Still waiting for ours


Just been to get the lottery tickets for the next 2 weeks in case we get snowed in. (I don't think we will get more than sleet!)


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2018)

We've had a few flurries here and one heavy shower - it started to stick, but then the sun came out.

Might wrap up warm and go out for a bimble on the bike this arvo.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2018)

Akh, as soon as I mentioned the B-word, the sun went in and it's snowing again...


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2018)

Its just started to snow in Coventry.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2018)

It's stopped again. Seems not to be able to make its mind up...


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Feb 2018)

I think 6pm is the start of the nasty stuff.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Feb 2018)

Here we had a brief flurry this morning which covered the car windscreen (one flick of the wipers and it was gone). Snow is dancing in the air though and the wind is biting hard. 

My son is starting his Bikeability course through school today. It’s meant to run from today until Thursday. He’ll either be a frozen lollipop for us to thaw out each day or they may postpone if it snows heavily and settles. I must admit I’m quite excited to find out what they’ve taught him today.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Feb 2018)

It is snowing heavily now and settling


----------



## GM (26 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> It's cold but dry here. Just back from a freezing 26 miles on my MTB......that easterly wind cuts right through you.




It certainly does, just been out for a little local hilly ride, even with 2 base layers a sweatshirt a windcheater and an anorak the wind cuts through.


----------



## GM (26 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> How was Tulisa?



Ha Ha, haven't been around that way for quite awhile. I was thinking of having a little ride up to Cambridge one day, that's on the way I think.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2018)

I think I'm going to bite the bullet and go out for a ride.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2018)

We have had a couple of flow snurries but not much a new didn't last. The ice I removed from the bird this morning is slowly melting on the path. Oh ! There's some blue sky and a bit of sunshine.


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2018)

It was my turn to supervise the children in the Nursery garden this afternoon. We had a few snow flurries but we were well wrapped up. The children had a busy time. I was very glad when it was time to come in.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Feb 2018)

There is NO Snow on the beach.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2018)

Did go for a ride - 8 miles to Littleport and back - looking for all the world like Bibendum on a bicycle.

I still haven't quite thawed out yet.


----------



## luckyfox (26 Feb 2018)

I forgot to let the dog out for a last wee


----------



## GM (26 Feb 2018)

luckyfox said:


> I forgot to let the dog out for a last wee




oh dear, get the mop out!


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Feb 2018)

Recent post showing a notice relating yoga to clearing dog poo! 

I cant find it. Can anybody help?


----------



## Katherine (26 Feb 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> Recent post showing a notice relating yoga to clearing dog poo!
> 
> I cant find it. Can anybody help?





Threevok said:


> View attachment 397375


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Feb 2018)

Thank you, fair lady!

I wanted to show this to a friend of mine who is a yoga teacher!!


----------



## postman (26 Feb 2018)

Ok here in Meanwood,it's all quiet.Doors and windows are boarded up as we wait for the Beast.Extra provisions have been purchased from Sainsbugs.Water pipes have been lagged i must have a shower each morning.Torches all checked and working,four candles incase we need to dig ourselves out to bring the milk in or answer the door for the postlady.I will try to keep up on here as to what is going on outside as this national disaster unfolds.For those who will endeavor to get to work i will think of you and your sacrifice ,for those of us who survive this we will have stories to tell as we drift into old age.2018 i was there.So goodnight and may we know peace over the next 48 hours.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5164649, member: 21629"]Jeez that was fekin cold !!!


View attachment 397621
[/QUOTE]

Ai ai ai ai ai!!!!!!!


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5164655, member: 21629"]But I have done it. [/QUOTE]

True, but the thought of it's had me reaching for an extra pair of fluffy socks!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5164649, member: 21629"]Jeez that was fekin cold !!!


View attachment 397621
[/QUOTE]
Nutter of the day award!

I cycled from the hill above Dover down to the seafront (shan’t bore you why). Despite being dressed like the Michelin Man I nearly ended-up freeze dried by the end!


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2018)

postman said:


> Ok here in Meanwood,it's all quiet.Doors and windows are boarded up as we wait for the Beast.Extra provisions have been purchased from Sainsbugs.Water pipes have been lagged i must have a shower each morning.Torches all checked and working,four candles incase we need to dig ourselves out to bring the milk in or answer the door for the postlady.I will try to keep up on here as to what is going on outside as this national disaster unfolds.For those who will endeavor to get to work i will think of you and your sacrifice ,for those of us who survive this we will have stories to tell as we drift into old age.2018 i was there.So goodnight and may we know peace over the next 48 hours.


How you gonna dig your way out using candles?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Feb 2018)

#nosnow but the cat is charging round the house like a looney.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2018)

I've been wondering if the three year old tin of Cascamite wood adhesive is still good to go. There are worrying reports of it not cutting the mustard after some time in storage due to those EU wallahs removing the good stuff. I set up an experiment. Don't worry, I won't be watching it all night.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Feb 2018)

I gave in and got up at 3.15am.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Feb 2018)

Barely an inch of white stuff here.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Feb 2018)

Bitterly cold here, yes. Snow, none.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2018)

Morning, clear skies here ! There are a couple of flakes of snow left on one of the cars but it is mainly just frost on the windscreens.


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2018)




----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2018)

Inch of snow here, i guess everything will shut down


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Feb 2018)

We now have a covering of powder outside. Snow is fluttering in the air.


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2018)

We've got a sprinkling of snow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Feb 2018)

Just as I was putting on my coat to go to the station the blizzard started. Complete whiteout within 10mins. Train on time and battled through said blizzard until Ebbsfleet.

London is devoid of the white stuff.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Feb 2018)

Anyone heard from the Norfolk mafia ?


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2018)

My workplace


----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2018)

Couple of cm of snow max, nowt overnight but off and on heavy snow showers so far today. -5.5°C on the way in this morning


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2018)

They said on the TV that if you are planning on traveling that you should allow plenty of time. My wife and I are hoping to go to Bournemouth in September. Have we left it too late ?


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Feb 2018)

6 years ago, in a spirit of readiness, I bought myself a snow shovel.

I might, just might get to use it for the first time!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> 6 years ago, in a spirit of readiness, I bought myself a snow shovel.
> 
> I might, just might get to use it for the first time!


Prepper....


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Couple of cm of snow max, nowt overnight but off and on heavy snow showers so far today. -5.5°C on the way in this morning


I measured 6” this morning....


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I measured 6” this morning....


 yeah right


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Couple of cm of snow max, nowt overnight but off and on heavy snow showers so far today. -5.5°C on the way in this morning


I half expected the Red Cross to come knocking to day you were 10ft under.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Feb 2018)

I bet nobody else is going to a talk about geriatric cats tonight!


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> yeah right


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I bet nobody else is going to a talk about geriatric cats tonight!


Elderly pussy club?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Feb 2018)

Apparently it's all gone from the beach.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2018)

All gone from here as well, hopefully until spring. 60F high today, but that won't last.


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Feb 2018)

Trouble is, bloody Northerners don't know how to deal with inclement weather !


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Apparently it's all gone from the beach.


Started to go here but is now snowing quite heavily again.


----------



## postman (27 Feb 2018)

It's melting now,i can see the stones in my garden.What on earth Mick Jagger and his mates are doing in my garden i have no idea.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Feb 2018)

It's stopped snowing here in Penrith and I can see patches of blue sky.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Feb 2018)

I think the Beast from the East a bit of a Southern Softie really.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2018)

It's a beautiful day here now but still below freezing (-1.5°C). The snow forecast for tonight and tomorrow is of fairly epic proportions. I have stocked up on Cava, bread and catfood so I'm all sorted


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2018)

postman said:


> It's melting now,i can see the stones in my garden.What on earth Mick Jagger and his mates are doing in my garden i have no idea.


Gathering moss?


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

Nowt but a few flurries here, just the odd patch of flakes here and there. Beautiful sunny day, but maaaaaaaan, it's sooooooo cooooooold. 

The  feels lovely when you're in a sheltered spot outside, but well, when the cats don't want to go out...


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2018)

Snow showers in Coventry, on the way back from the cafe the car was showing the temperature as -1.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> It's a beautiful day here now but still below freezing (-1.5°C). The snow forecast for tonight and tomorrow is of fairly epic proportions. I have stocked up on Cava, bread and catfood so I'm all sorted


Errr Gin ????


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Feb 2018)

I really hope the trains are squewed on Saturday.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2018)

-1.5 on the way home then dropped steadily once the snow started again. -4 last look


----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Errr Gin ????


I have plenty of gin... obvs...


----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2018)

Oh lord... tonic water .....


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2018)

Rejoice, rejoice!
The Cascamite still seems to have legs.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Rejoice, rejoice!
> The Cascamite still seems to have legs.


Catamite?


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Catamite?


One of them gives you a better bond !


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> One of them gives you a better bond !


I suppose it is a matter of bondage really.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

Lovely supper: homemade mac & cheese with bacon and smoked turkey, plus mixed steamed veg. 

Have to say, provolone piccante makes the most excellent cheese sauce.


----------



## potsy (27 Feb 2018)

Blimey what a nightmare drive home!

Roads around work are like glass, just getting off the car park nearly had me sideways a couple of times 

Strange day all in all, including a potential change of role at work and the news of a colleague getting knocked from his bike last night and being in a 'serious condition.

Glad to be done for 4 days.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> Blimey what a nightmare drive home!
> 
> Roads around work are like glass, just getting off the car park nearly had me sideways a couple of times
> 
> ...



Drat.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Feb 2018)

Slippy here too. Had to pop out in the snow and was sliding all over the place


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5165744, member: 21629"]Enjoy.

View attachment 397776


View attachment 397777


View attachment 397778
[/QUOTE]
Proper snowz....


----------



## Speicher (27 Feb 2018)

User14044 said:


> Shouldn’t this be posted on his thread? Tea?



Twas Lord of the Teapot who started that thread.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

I has hot water bottle for ma toesies.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5165758, member: 21629"]Off topic 


View attachment 397780
[/QUOTE]
There is no topic.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2018)

Garden looks lovely after a good fall tonight.
I hate snow but love watching it fall..


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2018)

meta lon said:


> Garden looks lovely after a good fall tonight.
> I hate snow but love watching it fall..



Apparently they had to stop the Peterborough vs Walsall game to clear the snow off the pitch before play could continue.


----------



## Katherine (27 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5165744, member: 21629"]Enjoy.

View attachment 397776


View attachment 397777


View attachment 397778
[/QUOTE]
Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Katherine (27 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> Blimey what a nightmare drive home!
> 
> Roads around work are like glass, just getting off the car park nearly had me sideways a couple of times
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your colleague.
Stay safe.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2018)

Are we allowed to post stuff about snowflakes?


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> There is no topic.


Mundanity surely....


----------



## StuAff (27 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5165758, member: 21629"]Off topic 


View attachment 397780
[/QUOTE]
Auditioning for Dr Who.......


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mundanity surely....


Fair point.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Rejoice, rejoice!
> The Cascamite still seems to have legs.


It's mutated or did you buy a different version?


----------



## slowmotion (28 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> It's mutated or did you buy a different version?


I can assure you that my Cascamite is rock hard...


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2018)

Morning. I was wondering if the new Dutch super market is called the Plastic ! Oh no ! Banned.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2018)

I've just put the recycling out and it doesn't feel that cold out at the moment .


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

The 'beast' has hit. After a cuppa we're going to take a walk down the lane to suss out the roads. Main roads are blocked in places so think our tiny roads may be awkward. Still snowing and forecast all morning. <sigh>


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've just put the recycling out and it doesn't feel that cold out at the moment .


It's farking freezing!


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> The 'beast' has hit. After a cuppa we're going to take a walk down the lane to suss out the roads. Main roads are blocked in places so think our tiny roads may be awkward. Still snowing and forecast all morning. <sigh>
> 
> View attachment 397798


Pretty. 
Can't visualise where that is on your acerage.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Pretty.
> Can't visualise where that is on your acerage.


Looking out towards the coop and the orchard (from the sheds).


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

I may finally officially get a 'snowed in' day. Only waited 30 years!


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Looking out towards the coop and the orchard (from the sheds).


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I may finally officially get a 'snowed in' day. Only waited 30 years!


Let's hope it disappears quickly.


----------



## HertzvanRental (28 Feb 2018)

My balls are frozen!!


----------



## HertzvanRental (28 Feb 2018)

I wonder if the golf course is open.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Feb 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> View attachment 397803
> I wonder if the golf course is open.



Chestfield? I remember playing at Lydd some ten years ago, it was -5 when we got there. We had to wait 90 mins before they allowed us to play. No winter greens either, we played the course as is. To start with you couldn't land the ball on the greens as it would bounce 20 yards in the air and right over the back. By the time we got to the 15th we were repairing pitch marks in the sun.


----------



## HertzvanRental (28 Feb 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Chestfield? I remember playing at Lydd some ten years ago, it was -5 when we got there. We had to wait 90 mins before they allowed us to play. No winter greens either, we played the course as is. To start with you couldn't land the ball on the greens as it would bounce 20 yards in the air and right over the back. By the time we got to the 15th we were repairing pitch marks in the sun.


It is indeed Chestfield. Its not totally closed as, in this weather, it has a couple of good ski / toboggan runs!


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Feb 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> View attachment 397803
> I wonder if the golf course is open.




I used to play after snow.
Greens were usually cleared.
I've even played with a white ball !!!
I was addicted at the time


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Feb 2018)

Sod's law in full effect again... hours after I tell a delivery driver that we don't really get snow around here, we get snow around here!


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Feb 2018)

User said:


> That is some shot



93 million miles, a drive and a wedge, no biggie once you slip the surly bonds of Earth......


----------



## TVC (28 Feb 2018)

What is this snow thing that people are going on about? Lovely blue shies and dry ground here.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I suspect the spiralling route might be a fair bit longer than 93m miles.



Yeah, could be an 8 iron for the second, I've factored in the solar winds and will fade it in from the left.


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5166103, member: 21629"]That's because you bunch of Yetis couldn't cope with it anymore and sent it all to us Southeners. [/QUOTE]
Leicester is southern


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5166159, member: 21629"]And you saying this to a Kentish. [/QUOTE]
We don't want them, so you have to


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2018)

More snow overnight here, just had to dig out the bird bath.

All feeders now topped up, just myself to feed now.


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2018)

User said:


> These things are all relative.


TVC is your relative?


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Everyone is my relative.



[QUOTE 5166179, member: 21629"]We all came from the same fish, my brother-in-genes.[/QUOTE]

I think there are one or two on here that may not even be human


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2018)

More bad news today...

I reached my target of getting a stone off, the target I said would herald my return to cycling action


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> I think there are one or two on here that may not even be human



Get yer 'arris down to the Cambridge meet in September, we'll show you subhuman.....bring a bike if you've got one


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2018)

The good news is my cycling colleague is alive and well, albeit with some injuries.


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> bring a bike if you've got one


I'll borrow that fake one @User keeps taking pictures of


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2018)

There's a whole flock of flakes flooding down from the north east. My unaccountable urge to go for a walk has suddenly found other things to do.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> I'll borrow that fake one @User keeps taking pictures of



He must be getting low on bikes, I know he gave two away last year, the elephant bike went one way and I was gifted the Pearson single speed....

Cheers Reg.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2018)

Bright sunshine and not a flake of snow here.

11 miles away the roads are treacherous apparently and several inches of snow has fallen.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2018)

There's a *red snow alert* over the Scottish central belt. Red snow would alarm me too.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

Still snowing. Made it to the office, grabbed files, dashed to the hairdresser (had an afternoon appointment but everyone else cancelled) for quick haircut and then drove home again. Hour and a half each way for a normal 25 min drive. Then I couldn't get onto our driveway. We've shovelled, rocked, shovelled and sworn and finally got my poor car in the garage. 
I'm knackered


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

TVC said:


> What is this snow thing that people are going on about? Lovely blue shies and dry ground here.


My half length wellies are too short for this snow


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Let's hope it disappears quickly.


8 inches and counting and -5deg C. Think it will be here a while


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2018)

So long as you can get out to a main road tomorrow


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> So long as you can get out to a main road tomorrow


That's what's worrying me. It was a b'stard of a drive. Very very glad to be home. Still snowing plus the wind has now got up. Still may try Fri am to give roads a chance to clear a bit.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> So long as you can get out to a main road tomorrow


I'll not be driving to the office ...heavy snow forecast until midnight


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> I'll borrow that fake one @User keeps taking pictures of





User said:


> I still have:
> 
> Ting Tong (my Ti bride)
> Vera (the vsf tourer)
> ...



All too big for Potsy, he might be ok with the Brommie.


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2018)




----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

First day of Spring tomorrow


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

User said:


> I could ask the neighbours if he could borrow their grandson's wheels...
> 
> 
> View attachment 397839


I can just picture @potsy on there


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a *red snow alert* over the Scottish central belt. Red snow would alarm me too.


Yellow snow alert in the east, but you should always be alert for yellow snow. For once, this yellow snow cannot be blamed on Maximillian.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> First day of Spring tomorrow
> View attachment 397840


I thought March 21 was the equinox, hence the start of spring. Over here, the bird called a robin(much larger, more like a thrush) moves to the countryside in the winter, but returns to town in better weather. They returned yesterday. Red wing blackbirds, our earliest returning migrator, came back last week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I thought March 21 was the equinox, hence the start of spring. Over here, the bird called a robin(much larger, more like a thrush) moves to the countryside in the winter, but returns to town in better weather. They returned yesterday. Red wing blackbirds, our earliest returning migrator, came back last week.


I think there are 3 ways of measuring the seasons: ''meteorological'' spring starts on the 1st of March, ''astronomical'' spring starts on the 20th, in line with the equinox. Then there's the 3rd way, and the one which I favour: spring starts when it feels like spring.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> That's what's worrying me. It was a b'stard of a drive. Very very glad to be home. Still snowing plus the wind has now got up. Still may try Fri am to give roads a chance to clear a bit.







This is here on Friday ????


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2018)

Just back from my walk, it's a bit brass monkeys out there


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 397852
> 
> This is here on Friday ????


Hmmm. But we could have over a foot to contend with by tomorrow


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think there are 3 ways of measuring the seasons: ''meteorological'' spring starts on the 1st of March, ''astronomical'' spring starts on the 20th, in line with the equinox. Then there's the 3rd way, and the one which I favour: spring starts when it feels like spring.


Yep, I was born on the last day of winter, only just managed to still be a Piscase.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2018)

Schrodie was playing at being Thumper earlier on . " Come on the water's stiff !". He wandered on and played at chasing imaginary things under the ice. 

The ice on the pond looks like frosted glass at the moment where the snail pitched yesterday.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Hmmm. But we could have over a foot to contend with by tomorrow


Pack your bags and getoutofthere


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Pack your bags and getoutofthere


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2018)

We may have to send the army in to get you out in time for Saturday.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2018)

Looks like I will have to drink all the prossecco myself.


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2018)

Blizzard here!!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Feb 2018)

We had 3 cm of snow. The sun came out. I cleared the drive. The sky darkened. Snow fell and covered the drive in a fine layer. The sun is out again now. Repeat.


----------



## Oxo (28 Feb 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think there are 3 ways of measuring the seasons: ''meteorological'' spring starts on the 1st of March, ''astronomical'' spring starts on the 20th, in line with the equinox. Then there's the 3rd way, and the one which I favour: spring starts when it feels like spring.


I have a fourth way, when I feel a spring in my step.


----------



## Threevok (28 Feb 2018)

All schools in my area have given notice - they will be closed until Monday


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Feb 2018)

My kids’ school closed at 1 PM today. For goodness sake, we’ve only had 3 cm of snow!


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Looks like I will have to drink all the prossecco myself.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> We may have to send the army in to get you out in time for Saturday.


I'll see what happens. We're not likely to make it to work but I could poss get to a main road (eventually). Having said that I've seen pics of the M20 in Kent. Not good.


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I've seen pics of Kent. Not good.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I'll see what happens. We're not likely to make it to work but I could poss get to a main road (eventually). Having said that I've seen pics of the M20 in Kent. Not good.


But you will be coming down the M2.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2018)

Well, the snow finally arrived here. All 2cm of it. Lexi's been out a few times, but Poppy flatly declined the offer.

I swept the path three times in between snow showers. It's fine in the shade, but where the sun's hit it, it's gone to sheet ice. While I'd really love having my own curling rink, it's not in the most practical of places, so I have spread ash on the slippy bits so's I don't go arse over tit.

The porch and the car are wearing some rather fetching icicles.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2018)

All the motorways from Cambridge on the M11 are fine according to the AA are good including the M20.


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


>


Just seen that skolly is now posting about his off in the commuter thread, didn't mention him by name at the time as I wasn't sure how bad he was or if he wanted it posting on here.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

My new wellies are officially too short  
I got snow down them. And I dropped a fat ball which just disappeared into fluffy coldness. My hand only took 10 minutes to recover


----------



## potsy (28 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> My new wellies are officially too short
> I got snow down them. And I dropped a fat ball which just disappeared into fluffy coldness. My hand only took 10 minutes to recover


Too short??? 

You've only got 22" legs


----------



## GM (28 Feb 2018)

Been up the West end this afternoon, and decided to have a walk over the Heath on the way home, bliss!....


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

potsy said:


> Too short???
> 
> You've only got 22" legs


That means yours are only 19"


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Feb 2018)

I appear to have joined the ranks of lurgy. Felt rough on Sunday, didn't go work Monday or Tuesday, couldn't face it, went in today but still feel lousy. Hot chocolate and an early night


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Feb 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I appear to have joined the ranks of lurgy. Felt rough on Sunday, didn't go work Monday or Tuesday, couldn't face it, went in today but still feel lousy. Hot chocolate and an early night


----------



## HertzvanRental (28 Feb 2018)

Enough of this lethargy! Tomorrow, I am creating two, yes two, fruit cakes!


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Feb 2018)

Tomorrow morning my boss is flying to Spain from East Midlands Airport, hope the snow stays away, she needs a break.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Tomorrow morning my boss is flying to Spain from East Midlands Airport, hope the snow stays away, she needs a break.



The formula 1 testing at the Circuit de Catalunya in Barcelona had to be cancelled due to snow.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2018)

One for you @Hill Wimp


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Feb 2018)

I had lunch with my wife and niece. They had some sort of Italian chicken sandwich, and I had a Cuban sandwich. Looks rainy now, I'm glad I got my ride in early today, whilst it was still sunny.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> The formula 1 testing at the Circuit de Catalunya in Barcelona had to be cancelled due to snow.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2018)

dave r said:


> One for you @Hill Wimp
> 
> View attachment 397963



Sounds a bit like this recipe then...  The one for Amblongus Pie, though there's no gin involved.

http://www.nonsenselit.org/Lear/ns/cookery.html


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> Enough of this lethargy! Tomorrow, I am creating two, yes two, fruit cakes!


----------



## HertzvanRental (28 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


>


Not your cup of tea , hops ?


----------



## hopless500 (28 Feb 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> Not your cup of tea , hops ?


Too many dead flies and stuff


----------



## HertzvanRental (28 Feb 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Too many dead flies and stuff


That's a Norfolk recipe. I use dried fruit!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, the snow finally arrived here. All 2cm of it. Lexi's been out a few times, but Poppy flatly declined the offer.
> 
> I swept the path three times in between snow showers. It's fine in the shade, but where the sun's hit it, it's gone to sheet ice. While I'd really love having my own curling rink, it's not in the most practical of places, so I have spread ash on the slippy bits so's I don't go arse over tit.
> 
> The porch and the car are wearing some rather fetching icicles.


You don't see them very often, we used to get some really big ones years ago.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2018)

Illaveago said:


> You don't see them very often, we used to get some really big ones years ago.



Needs to be just right for them to get to a decent size - sun to melt the snow, but the air temperature to be cold enough to freeze the run-off. Got some in the 6 to 8 inch territory.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Mar 2018)

There's been a frost inside my loft for the last few days but I need to squirt a cement grout into a bit of brickwork up there really soon. It's bad form to let the stuff go below 2C for the first week. I'm idly thinking of pressing my mother-in-law's old electric blanket into service.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> One for you @Hill Wimp
> 
> View attachment 397963


My kind of recipies


----------



## slowmotion (1 Mar 2018)

Judging by the whining, Emma seems really keen to get in through the back door.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Mar 2018)

This weekend is off


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2018)

Morning. It looks like we have had a very light sprinkling of snow in the night.

In other news. I don't know what the vet gave Schrodie yesterday as he is behaving strangely. He is normally climbing up the door when I come down in the morning, but today I saw him sat at the far end of the kitchen staring at the other end where he usually sleeps looking as if a strange animal was there. He is acting very strange !
Just as an example of his normal behaviour he was helping me yesterday by climbing up the framework of the greenhouse.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Mar 2018)

Just fed the birds, " wind chill ",thats far too nice a name for it


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2018)

A Grey Heron flew low over our garden .
There is some very fine snow falling which is being shipped up by a very cold wind.
Apparently all Schrodie has had was some flea treatment .


----------



## hopless500 (1 Mar 2018)

Officially snowed in. Mr Hop had to dig the car out of the garage and managed about 1/8th of a mile before getting to an impassable bit. 
Lucky I brought work files home. More importantly, thank goodness I bought the essentials the other day - cat food, layers pellets and Cava


----------



## hopless500 (1 Mar 2018)

Now he tells me we're nearly out of gas. No gas tankers going to get here for a while


----------



## tyred (1 Mar 2018)

Office closed due to red weather warning. Theatre show tonight which I had bought tickets for and was supposed to be going to has been cancelled due to weather warning. And still no snow.


----------



## screenman (1 Mar 2018)

Just got a text to say the new bed we are expecting is going to be delivered today, no phone number to contact them on to say do not bother, as I am not in any kind of rush for it.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2018)

Proper Snow !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Mar 2018)

My kids’ school is closed. We’ve got about 4 cm of snow. Really?! 

My son completed half his Bikeability course by end of Tuesday. Other half been postponed for two weeks. I’ll let the school off on that one


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> This weekend is off


there will be other weekends and other yarn shows


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Now he tells me we're nearly out of gas. No gas tankers going to get here for a while


I thought he was Mr Prepared.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Mar 2018)

We have some snow and wind. All stations in a 40miles radius to me are closed.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I thought he was Mr Prepared.


It's done via telemetry... they know when it needs refilling. He saw a tanker in the area a few days ago but they didn't come to us.


----------



## TVC (1 Mar 2018)

Still no snow here, there was a fine dusting earlier but it wasn't really committed to its job and left.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2018)

Our heating is struggling, we've got both the central heating on and the gas fire in the lounge.  and today's cycle ride has been cancelled, it's been snowing most of the morning, lightly.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> It's done via telemetry... they know when it needs refilling. He saw a tanker in the area a few days ago but they didn't come to us.


Get that fire roaring and drape a cat or 3 around your shoulders.


----------



## potsy (1 Mar 2018)

Bit more snow overnight, bloomin' cold though, just had to chisel the ice off the bird bath


----------



## potsy (1 Mar 2018)

Wind is much stronger today too, I'm going nowhere until it warms up a bit.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2018)

I just went out to collect the recycling box from blowing away. It's freezing cold out there. I now have a Schrodie lying on my legs warming me up.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Various accidents on roads near us plus the snow has settled and it's still -4c....so sadly I have decided not to venture out to my friend's funeral in Hertfordshire. I will be thinking of him.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Various accidents on roads near us plus the snow has settled and it's still -4c....so sadly I have decided not to venture out to my friend's funeral in Hertfordshire. I will be thinking of him.


----------



## tyred (1 Mar 2018)

I think I saw a snowflake drift past the window.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Various accidents on roads near us plus the snow has settled and it's still -4c....so sadly I have decided not to venture out to my friend's funeral in Hertfordshire. I will be thinking of him.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2018)

-4 in Coventry and its been snowing of and on most of the morning, we also have a strong breeze making it feel more like -12. I've been as far as the corner shop for milk and papers and I think thats as far as I'm going today.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2018)

Re
[QUOTE 5167502, member: 21629"]We have got 5 illegals in a lorry.[/QUOTE]
Refrigerated lorry, it's probably warmer in there than outside.


----------



## mybike (1 Mar 2018)

Waiter in the hotel was talking of his cycling plans this morning.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Get that fire roaring and drape a cat or 3 around your shoulders.


That's the plan. But it does leave everywhere else freezing.


----------



## potsy (1 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> That's the plan. But it does leave everywhere else freezing.


Get more cats, simple.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Get more cats, simple.



More Cats


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Mar 2018)

A video has just been posted on Mrs. v R's Facebook thingy. 

The sea is freezing at Hampton!


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> A video has just been posted on Mrs. v R's Facebook thingy.
> 
> The sea is freezing at Hampton!


I saw that.


----------



## mybike (1 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I can just picture @potsy on there



Could he reach the pedals?


----------



## TVC (1 Mar 2018)

Leicester snow watch: Nope, still nothing.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Mar 2018)

the wind gusts are quite worrying... and looking at Ventusky, rightly so  Might have to check the roof tiles tomorrow.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Leicester snow watch: Nope, still nothing.


There's a bit up here on the hill but naff all really.


----------



## screenman (1 Mar 2018)

The ambucopter has just flown over, never a nice sight.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> There's a bit up here on the hill but naff all really.


You can have ours. No, really. Please take it.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Leicester snow watch: Nope, still nothing.



Do you want our snow? You're welcome to it.


----------



## tyred (1 Mar 2018)

It is snowing now.


----------



## Threevok (1 Mar 2018)

Got to work OK but sent home by 11am

My Iceland delivery didn't arrive - Ironic

Bracing ourselves here in South Wales for the "big one"


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Mar 2018)

According to the Met Office, we shouldn’t have any more snow after 9 o’clock tonight for the next few days.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2018)

Not much in the way of snow here today - just the odd light flurry that the wind keeps blowing away. But it's bloomin' cold and the wind's like a knife. I had entertained going for a bimble on the bike as the roads here are mostly ice free, but went to check on my neighbour at lunchtime and see if he didn't need anything, and as soon as I got out of the trees I thought "sod it"...

Been busy though; hauled wood, hauled coal, did the litter trays, got a loaf of rye bread going, made a pot of curried parsnip soup, washed up, re-jigged the contents of the fridge in the utility room, topped up the bird feeders, cleaned some shoes and scrubbed the sink in the bathroom. 

Just sat down with a packet of crisps and a


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Now he tells me we're nearly out of gas. No gas tankers going to get here for a while



Now's the time to eat baked beans on toast and boiled onions then. You'll top up that tank in no time...


----------



## TVC (1 Mar 2018)

User said:


> You'd only whinge you couldn't get to the pub for beer / comedy / gastronomy (_delete as appropriate_)


And cycling, you forgot cycling*

The snow has finally started, but it's a bit of a dusty, half arsed affair.

*Somebody tell Potsy what that is


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> Enough of this lethargy! Tomorrow, I am creating two, yes two, fruit cakes!


----------



## hopless500 (1 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Now's the time to eat baked beans on toast and boiled onions then. You'll top up that tank in no time...


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


>


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> And cycling, you forgot cycling*
> 
> The snow has finally started, but it's a bit of a dusty, half arsed affair.
> 
> *Somebody tell Potsy what that is


Yep a bit, dusty /blowy nothing up here too,


----------



## pjd57 (1 Mar 2018)

The large plant pots in my garden have disappeared . I hope they haven't been stolen and are just hiding under the snow.


----------



## HertzvanRental (1 Mar 2018)

I cooked Toad in the Hole tonight. 

I'm sure that .you have been all agog waiting for this news!


----------



## roadrash (1 Mar 2018)

I bet the toad wasn't impressed


----------



## Ratchet Cat (1 Mar 2018)

A sprinkling of snow here. It's really windy too. Minus 8 this morning.


----------



## mybike (1 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had lunch with my wife and niece. They had some sort of Italian chicken sandwich, and I had a Cuban sandwich. Looks rainy now, I'm glad I got my ride in early today, whilst it was still sunny.



Cannibalism?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Mar 2018)

Right, weather watchers, assuming there's no word for this strange kind of frozen mizzle, I'm going to translate it from the Inuit language: It's frizzling!


----------



## mybike (1 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5167601, member: 21629"]So here they are.

View attachment 398051
[/QUOTE]

Looks like a half populated 19" rack.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5167502, member: 21629"]We have got 5 illegals in a lorry.[/QUOTE]
I exoect they were grapeful....


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5167601, member: 21629"]So here they are.

View attachment 398051
[/QUOTE]
I wish them luck. I hope they were treated with kindness and respect.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2018)

It is still snowing here, it is micro flakes which are blown into drifts leaving bald patches in places. I'm watching a programme of the Big Freeze of 1963 at the moment , it was bad then .


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2018)

I'm watching England Ladies walloping the frogs 4-0.


----------



## TVC (1 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5168238, member: 21629"]I will keep my opinion to myself what I think about these "refugees from Syria".
[/QUOTE]
They have travelled to Britain to try to make a fresh start and lead a better life, many want that.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2018)

Spoke too soon, they've pulled a goal back.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2018)

mybike said:


> Cannibalism?


Ham, pulled pork, sauce,cheese and pickles on a special roll.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Various accidents on roads near us plus the snow has settled and it's still -4c....so sadly I have decided not to venture out to my friend's funeral in Hertfordshire. I will be thinking of him.


Probably a sensible decision


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5168263, member: 21629"]Damn, I knew I was doing something wrong when I came to UK by bus and having a job contract for a fresh start and better life!
Oh hold on ... terms and conditions apply ...[/QUOTE]
We got kicked out of Britain. Civil War, wrong side.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

I need another


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Mar 2018)

Just made Tea.

Emma is raging outside, Sasha is storming inside


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Mar 2018)

Just had a text from the kids’ school - it’s closed again. A perfect opportunity for a bike ride if not for the snow. Cooped up in the house is not our idea of fun. Both the kids and I get cabin fever.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2018)

White morning . I've just been out and fed the birds. The freezing rain that the weather peeps warned us about has happened. The ground is covered in sheet ice ! It is like an ice rink out there.  
I went round to the front of our house to check the cars as I'm supposed to go to Swindon Hospital for my meeting and found that the cars are glazed in frosted glass.
We' ve only had an inch of snow but it has drifted quite a bit.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2018)

Our cat is now poorly . If I have any better news I'm sure to let you know.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Our cat is now poorly . If I have any better news I'm sure to let you know.


 keep us updated.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2018)

My wife and I have been sweeping the paths and it is a bit icy out there. I may have done a Triple Salko or Double Lutz !


----------



## raleighnut (2 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My wife and I have been sweeping the paths and it is a bit icy out there. I may have done a Triple Salko or Double Lutz !



As long as you weren't dancing the Nutcracker.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2018)

Oh ! Schrodie news. His inner eyelids haven't been fully retracting so we took him to the vets, they said that he had a temperature . He has been a bit windy and it has developed a bit so we are now letting his tummy settle a bit. He doesn't understand .


----------



## mybike (2 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is still snowing here, it is micro flakes which are blown into drifts leaving bald patches in places. I'm watching a programme of the Big Freeze of 1963 at the moment , it was bad then .



Wasn't so bad in Norfolk. We didn't have to play football for months.


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2018)

We have a damp patch on the staircase wall.On closer inspection this morning a plastic pipe leaving the boiler is leaking the joint is loose.It was not as i first thought snow blowing in from outside where a hole had not been sealed.Luckily i caught our heating chap before he left home,he will be round sometime today.


----------



## mybike (2 Mar 2018)

Postman got me thinking. Should the plastic pipe outlet from the bath be glued? Ours isn't & a while back I had to push it back together.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Our cat is now poorly . If I have any better news I'm sure to let you know.


 vet visit?


----------



## hopless500 (2 Mar 2018)

Some roads were cleared enough for emergency access yesterday.... but today impassable again. The wind is causing some huge drifts. All villages are pretty much cut off again


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 Mar 2018)

I don't think our front door fits very well into the front door gap:







I don't know. It has one job to do...


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is still snowing here, it is micro flakes which are blown into drifts leaving bald patches in places. I'm watching a programme of the Big Freeze of 1963 at the moment , it was bad then .



I remember the 1963 winter, I was living in Kent at the time.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My wife and I have been sweeping the paths and it is a bit icy out there. I may have done a Triple Salko or Double Lutz !



Our bin is out waiting to be emptied, though I'm not hopeful the dustmen willl be round, but it got blown/knocked over so I've been out in dressing gown and slippers picking it up.


----------



## TVC (2 Mar 2018)

Leicester snow watch: When I went to bed last night we had a few millimetres of white covering everything and it looked quite nice. this morning someone has swept all the roads, paths and driveways leaving the snow piled smoothly and neatly against walls, and the tarmac dry. I can't remember this happening before.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Mar 2018)

We have the freezing rain and howling winds. It's stuck to the windows.


----------



## Threevok (2 Mar 2018)

Not gone to work today.

I think I could manage the snow OK, but the winds here are bad.

It's like a white sandstorm


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> I remember the 1963 winter, I was living in Kent at the time.


I can remember it as well. I can remember being off school for ages due to frozen pipes and heating issues.
It was also the year that "Puff the Magic Dragon " was released, I can remember skating around on a duck pond with a friend singing it.


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> I remember the 1963 winter, I was living in Kent at the time.


I remember it well. I couldn't play Rugby for three months!


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have the freezing rain and howling winds. It's stuck to the windows.


Good 

We just have strong gusting wind and a lot of half melted snow, my walk later may be a chilly one


----------



## hopless500 (2 Mar 2018)

I'm now getting worried about Cava and Prossecco levels. I may run out and have to resort to Belgian beer


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2018)

Boiler leak sorted.







It seems our outlet pipe is frozen.No amount of hot water or blow torch will release it.So solution was undo it near the boiler fit short pipe and run it to a large container,when the better weather comes a larger and better quality pipe to be fitted.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Leicester snow watch: When I went to bed last night we had a few millimetres of white covering everything and it looked quite nice. this morning someone has swept all the roads, paths and driveways leaving the snow piled smoothly and neatly against walls, and the tarmac dry. I can't remember this happening before.



Our main roads are OK, a lot of the side roads are slippery, I'm in town and on a couple of ocasions on the way down the car was sliding round, wheel spin on gentle acceleration and the front of the car moving round ain't good.


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2018)

Mrs Postman's elderly parents have phoned,Boiler stopped working,British Gas with whom they have a repair contract will not or cannot answer the phone,we have tried from here Leeds,they live in Preston.Live chat on the web page is not accepting calls,e mails are closed,yet the wording on their web page states elderly are a priority.Going to keep on trying.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2018)

So I'm mad, but I couldn't resist the call of the snow and took a bike out for a ride. It was fun, a touch of opposite lock at times as the front wheel snatched as it found a hard bit of snow but a bit of power soon sorted some of the problems. I think I did a couple of miles in all but it was cold hands that made me put the bike away.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2018)

Here is my accomplice .


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

User said:


> We are getting light flurries and increasing winds.
> 
> We're getting a little low on gin tonic water and white wine. I may make a trip to Waitrose in a bit...



That'll be heading my way then, am about 15 miles north of you.

A few tree branches came down in the overnight gale, but that's about it. Snow is melting here, not that we had that much to start with. Friends living a few miles up the road had about 4 inches, we barely managed an inch.


----------



## Dec66 (2 Mar 2018)

Had my hair cut just now at Barbers Point in Kingly Street, W1.

Very nice mod-style cut, done with a razor.

Now I think a chin tuck would be nice to complement it.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2018)

Its snowing in Coventry.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

Took this wee puppy out of the oven earlier. 






Have already demolished a good chunk of it for lunch - with butter and tilsitzer cheese.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Mar 2018)

Supposed to be more snow in a bit


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Supposed to be more snow in a bit



It's snowing here, but not very successfully.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2018)

Its been snowing steadily here for about an hour.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Mar 2018)

Been snowing lightly again for about 50 minutes and there is already a dusting on the road that had been cleared and gritted.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2018)




----------



## Lullabelle (2 Mar 2018)

We went shopping earlier to stock up in case we get snowed in


----------



## TVC (2 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We went shopping earlier to stock up in case we get snowed in


You can't have enough chocolate.


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Mar 2018)

One or two have dropped in for tea!


----------



## TVC (2 Mar 2018)

User said:


> I presume it was a shopping trip to the local lumber yard - more 'plates' for @TVC to arrange his food on... and an additional source of heat if the 'leccy and gas are affected by the cold snap.


I couldn't decide if I should buy some more serving dishes, but Lu said I should just wipe the slate clean.





Thank you, I'm here all week.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a *red snow alert* over the Scottish central belt. Red snow would alarm me too.


Red Snow? Isn't that that new J-Law flick?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2018)

It snowed again for several hours this afternoon, we have about 2 to 2 1/2 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Took this wee puppy out of the oven earlier.
> 
> View attachment 398236
> 
> ...


Couldn't you have had a chicken like most people?


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It snowed again for several hours this afternoon, we have about 2 to 2 1/2 inches of snow on the ground.


Afternoon is a little over 4 &1/2 hours old. Time running faster down your neck o'woods?


----------



## TVC (2 Mar 2018)

User said:


> Right... I’m going to venture into the snowy wilds. Well, to Waitrose at least. I want some wine to go with the lamb steaks.


The hunter goes foraging in the bitter winter to feed his family......


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Thank you, I'm here all week.



 please no, do me a lemon...


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5169200, member: 21629"]I need to buy couple of fake tarantulas and place them in the pockets of my work fleece. Next time when any idiot will try to steal it I will hear that.[/QUOTE]

That could be very messy


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Mar 2018)

This was on my facebook page, it made me chuckle


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2018)

Villages Brewery - under the arches a mere 300 yards away - are launching a new American Pale Ale today. I may get myself an early drink before the hordes descend.


----------



## Dec66 (2 Mar 2018)

I'm on the train leaving Cannon Street in one minute.

Let's see how long it takes to get home.


----------



## StuAff (2 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5169306, member: 21629"]Exactly ! [/QUOTE]
https://www.robertdyas.co.uk/the-so...h319Orggc5FM6dE5vYlReU8lavJ8Vvp0aAip6EALw_wcB


----------



## Dec66 (2 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Villages Brewery - under the arches a mere 300 yards away - are launching a new American Pale Ale today. I may get myself an early drink before the hordes descend.


I'm gagging for a pint. I'm half hoping this train gets stuck at New Cross now.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you have had a chicken like most people?



*SNORT*


----------



## Andrew_P (2 Mar 2018)

Had a 5mm biopsy taken out of my already swollen hurting upper eyelid, mundane for them but painful for me. I was a bit of a quivering wreck. 

New building first time I have had the automate check in at Guys. Three ladies still on reception, answered all the questions looked like it had finished thought better of it went and spoke to the lady and nope not checked in. Happened to a few by the sounds of it.

When my Name was up it read Gate A 21 seriously I thought I might be going on my Hols. The area was in Atrium 3 - Gate A - 21 like something out of Soylent Green


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

User said:


> Right, the roast veg are in the oven. The broccoli is prepped and ready to steam. The lamb steaks have been marinaded and are coming up to room temperature.
> 
> I’m sitting down with a glass of rosé before finishing cooking...



Cabbage is shredded ready for steaming, tatties are prepped ready to cook and turn into mash, and the faggots are poaching in a sage and onion stock that will later be turned into gravy. Everything else is just a reheat job.

Now sat down with a brew and a bag of crisps


----------



## Dec66 (2 Mar 2018)

Typical... Got through New Cross but stuck at St. John's (broken down train ahead due to ice on conductor rail).

No beer on this train, craft or otherwise.


----------



## Speicher (2 Mar 2018)

I think I am snowed in! No vehicles have been up or down this road this afternoon.This hill does not get gritted. 

In the back garden there are deep drifts. I have the snow shovel by the back door in case of emergencies. 

I think I have a bottle of port in reserve, and plenty of knitting and sewing that I can do, now that I am feeling a bit betterer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2018)

Dec66 said:


> I'm gagging for a pint. I'm half hoping this train gets stuck at New Cross now.


It's good. I snuck out but overcame temptation and returned to watch the track cycling. Perhaps I should say it's good if you like beers that make you think of grapefruit. Luckily, I do. Do you know the *brewery*?


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5169306, member: 21629"]Exactly ! [/QUOTE]


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2018)

Lovely day here. 44F and sunshine, a few clouds heading into the "bomb cyclone" in the eastern states. "Bomb cyclone" is a Weather Channel term, rather like when they name winter storms. I still call it a nor' easter. No snow here, but it's only March.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Mar 2018)

Dec66 said:


> Typical... Got through New Cross but stuck at St. John's (broken down train ahead due to ice on conductor rail).
> 
> *No beer on this train, craft or otherwise.*



Have you not been paying attention to the news man?
Take supplies with you if you go out.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2018)

User said:


> Worst of all worlds


Divert down to the Cranbrook on Brookmill Road. Salvation.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

There's always the cycling on the telly, Wol xxx


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

User13710 said:


> Anyone got a favourite recipe for mooli?



Those long white radish-y things? A friend uses those to make kimchi.

Maybe just shred finely, dress with rice wine vinegar, a splash of soy and maybe add some sugar and sushi ginger.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> There's always the cycling on the telly, Wol xxx


Yes, I'm currently red buttoning. Mark Stewart is going well, could get a medal. One last sprint to go....

Yup, bronze!


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, I'm currently red buttoning. Mark Stewart is going well, could get a medal. One last sprint to go....



We (me and the cats) are watching it too. Pawsies crossed...


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

Looks like Mark nabbed the bronze.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

Ouch! That's some crash...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ouch! That's some crash...


I went to the toilet and missed it. Barker went down but she looks ok.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2018)

As we still have snow lying on the ground I thought I would try out the toboggan that I bought at an auction in the summer on the slopes at the playing field. It goes really well !  I was having fun, I tried the Skeleton style, laying down head first and then the normal sitting down style.
I think it is one of the best buys I've made at the auction.


----------



## Speicher (2 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> There's always the cycling on the telly, Wol xxx



My Sky aerial is not working, so I cannot get Eurosport. I have yet to investigate which dongle I need to connect my new TV to the Eurosport Player. 

I do not usually watch "indoor" cycling as it makes me feel dizzy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> My Sky aerial is not working, so I cannot get Eurosport. I have yet to investigate which dongle I need to connect my new TV to the Eurosport Player.
> 
> I do not usually watch "indoor" cycling as it makes me feel dizzy.


HDMI cable should do it but I use Chromecast.


----------



## Speicher (2 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> HDMI cable should do it but I use Chromecast.




So, I need to see if there is a spare HDMI slot at the back of the tv,..... and then?  subscribe to Eurosport player and um.. err...

just watch "Free sports" instead?


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I went to the toilet and missed it. Barker went down but she looks ok.



Sounded like a gun going off - took out about 1/3 of the field. Two riders (chinese & canadian) didn't restart.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> My Sky aerial is not working, so I cannot get Eurosport. I have yet to investigate which dongle I need to connect my new TV to the Eurosport Player.
> 
> I do not usually watch "indoor" cycling as it makes me feel dizzy.



Freeview? Else there's always the i-player


----------



## Speicher (2 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Freeview? Else there's always the i-player



Oh yes, the tv has Freevew player, so I can catch up with programmes wot I have missed. If I subscribe to Eurosport player do I still need a dongle?


----------



## TVC (2 Mar 2018)

Leicester Snow Watch: At last it's snowing properly, they certainly made us wait for it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> So, I need to see if there is a spare HDMI slot at the back of the tv,..... and then?  subscribe to Eurosport player and um.. err...
> 
> just watch "Free sports" instead?


Subscribing to Eurosport player might help! It didn't cost me much more than 20 quid for the year.


----------



## Dec66 (2 Mar 2018)

Home at 7.20.

Got fed up of being stuck on train at St. John's when the driver said "London Buses are accepting tickets blah blah blah". Got off, as did a few hundred others, walked to Lewisham, got a 54 to Beckenham then a 194 for the rest.

Reminds me why I cycle to work.


----------



## Dec66 (2 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's good. I snuck out but overcame temptation and returned to watch the track cycling. Perhaps I should say it's good if you like beers that make you think of grapefruit. Luckily, I do. Do you know the *brewery*?


Nope, that's a new one on me, sounds like a day trip is required


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Mar 2018)

Ive just been listening to Frankie Laine on Radio 2. He had a great voice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2018)

Dec66 said:


> Nope, that's a new one on me, sounds like a day trip is required


They're only open Friday and Saturday evenings and it's an under the arches smells-of-beer affair, behind the swimming pool. Their Coyote, Rodeo and Rafiki are good beers. Yet to try their Oboe porter. Hop Stuff's Taproom is only a short stroll away in the new market yard, heading back to New Cross station. They're also worth a visit...

They both get pretty busy later on on Fridays but if you fancy meeting up on your way home from work one Friday night I could take you on a misguided tour....


----------



## Dec66 (2 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They're only open Friday and Saturday evenings and it's an under the arches smells-of-beer affair, behind the swimming pool. Their Coyote, Rodeo and Rafiki are good beers. Yet to try their Oboe porter. Hop Stuff's Taproom is only a short stroll away in the new market yard, heading back to New Cross station. They're also worth a visit...
> 
> They both get pretty busy later on on Fridays but if you fancy meeting up on your way home from work one Friday night I could take you on a misguided tour....


I'll take you up on that soon, cheers!


----------



## Dec66 (2 Mar 2018)

Wow, looks like I missed the fun and games by getting off when I did...

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/tra...ks-halting-all-trains-amid-snow-a3780496.html


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2018)

Dec66 said:


> Wow, looks like I missed the fun and games by getting off when I did...
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/tra...ks-halting-all-trains-amid-snow-a3780496.html


People trying to escape Lewisham! I mean, is that really news?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Mar 2018)

User said:


> Oh FFS,,, I’ve found the absinthe..


It's been nice knowing you.


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's been nice knowing you.


Oh no it hasn't


----------



## TVC (2 Mar 2018)

User said:


> He’s got 3 fecking bottles of the stuff...


Not for long though.


Dribblemoobs


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

It's been snowing here all evening.


----------



## potsy (2 Mar 2018)

User said:


> Oh yeah... whatever dribbletitsmoobs


----------



## Katherine (2 Mar 2018)

postman said:


> Mrs Postman's elderly parents have phoned,Boiler stopped working,British Gas with whom they have a repair contract will not or cannot answer the phone,we have tried from here Leeds,they live in Preston.Live chat on the web page is not accepting calls,e mails are closed,yet the wording on their web page states elderly are a priority.Going to keep on trying.



Oh no. Hope they are alright and you get through to BG soon. 




Illaveago said:


> As we still have snow lying on the ground I thought I would try out the toboggan that I bought at an auction in the summer on the slopes at the playing field. It goes really well !  I was having fun, I tried the Skeleton style, laying down head first and then the normal sitting down style.
> I think it is one of the best buys I've made at the auction.



Brilliant!


----------



## hopless500 (2 Mar 2018)

Dec66 said:


> Wow, looks like I missed the fun and games by getting off when I did...
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/tra...ks-halting-all-trains-amid-snow-a3780496.html


Are there more typos in the article after 'hoards of people' ? If there are I may have to pass on reading further


----------



## hopless500 (2 Mar 2018)

More snow


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> Oh no. Hope they are alright and you get through to BG soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is another post on here somewhere.We did a search on the internet for heating engineers in their area.I found one three streets away.he could not go because he was so busy.But bless him he talked them through a procedure hot water outside hair dryer inside 30 mins later the boiler was reset and working.I have sent him an email thanking him for his help.The mother in law who is over 80 was so happy she had managed to get it going.Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Katherine (2 Mar 2018)

postman said:


> There is another post on here somewhere.We did a search on the internet for heating engineers in their area.I found one three streets away.he could not go because he was so busy.But bless him he talked them through a procedure hot water outside hair dryer inside 30 mins later the boiler was reset and working.I have sent him an email thanking him for his help.The mother in law who is over 80 was so happy she had managed to get it going.Thank you for your kind words.


Good news


----------



## slowmotion (2 Mar 2018)

The TV signal amplifier/splitter in the loft died last night. It wasn't Emma knocking down the aerial.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2018)

postman said:


> There is another post on here somewhere.We did a search on the internet for heating engineers in their area.I found one three streets away.he could not go because he was so busy.But bless him he talked them through a procedure hot water outside hair dryer inside 30 mins later the boiler was reset and working.I have sent him an email thanking him for his help.The mother in law who is over 80 was so happy she had managed to get it going.Thank you for your kind words.


So that's what hair dryers are for! What about irons, while we're explaining things?


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2018)

It is still snowing here. 

I am pretending it is Christmas and have liberated a packet of mini stollen from my stash.

Now having stollen with a


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Various accidents on roads near us plus the snow has settled and it's still -4c....so sadly I have decided not to venture out to my friend's funeral in Hertfordshire. I will be thinking of him.


Me too!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Mar 2018)

So surprise, surprise, the Met Office were not quite right with their forecast. The snow was supposed to end for us on Thursday night. This morning we have a fresh covering of snow everywhere. Looks like only an inch worth, but still... 

I want to get out on my bike!!!


----------



## screenman (3 Mar 2018)

The snow on the drive is deeper now than when we went to bed last night.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2018)

Morning, I think there is a bit of a thaw.

I wish I still a pair of those shoes that had animal tracks on the soles and a compass built into the heel so that I could use them to identify the prints left in the snow. They might be a bit small for me now and I might fall over whilst trying to identify the tracks , but it would be fun !


----------



## mybike (3 Mar 2018)

Dec66 said:


> Typical... Got through New Cross but stuck at St. John's (broken down train ahead due to ice on conductor rail).
> 
> No beer on this train, craft or otherwise.



I'd forgotten the joys of commuting through there.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Mar 2018)

Birds fed,most snow here this week. Be a walk to Tesco today


----------



## raleighnut (3 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Leicester Snow Watch: At last it's snowing properly, they certainly made us wait for it.


Yeah, the Taxi was late but we eventually got to the Musician. Dennis Greaves and Mark Feltham (9 Below Zero) playing acoustic blues.


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Mar 2018)

I've had enough of this snow nonsense !
I am taking luncheon at Sandwich and,tonight, a quiz at Whitstable!
So there!


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2018)

Mr Hop is mounting an expedition .... he may be some time ....


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> I've had enough of this snow nonsense !
> I am taking luncheon at Sandwich and,tonight, a quiz at Whitstable!
> So there!



Where will you eat? No Name shop is a good lunch. Or the Hop and Hufkin.


----------



## TVC (3 Mar 2018)

User said:


> A sandwich lunch?


And you complain about MY jokes.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Mar 2018)

I am going to build a snowman


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> And you complain about MY jokes.


I wouldn't necessarily call those white trousers a joke


----------



## TVC (3 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily call those white trousers a joke


Haven't you got some felt to faff with, or something?


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Mar 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Where will you eat? No Name shop is a good lunch. Or the Hop and Hufkin.


The Salutation. Heard good reports, we shall see. Have been to the Hop and Hufkin, enjoyed it. That was in high summer with a group of C C'ers. Good day!


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> The Salutation. Heard good reports, we shall see. Have been to the Hop and Hufkin, enjoyed it. That was in high summer with a group of C C'ers. Good day!



Nice on the eye and with beautiful gardens too, never eaten there.


----------



## TVC (3 Mar 2018)

Leicester Snow Watch: Lu is in the back garden building a snowman. I am not.


----------



## gavgav (3 Mar 2018)

User said:


> I have a slight hangover. I blame the absinthe.


I remember @Rickshaw Phil getting us on that stuff in a pub, a few years back. I lost all feeling in my lips from 1 sip!!


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Haven't you got some felt to faff with, or something?


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Mar 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Nice on the eye and with beautiful gardens too, never eaten there.


I shall report back!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2018)

Schrodie has been out and discovered that you can have fun playing in this white stuff although you do have to keep stopping to wash your paws.


----------



## TVC (3 Mar 2018)

User said:


> Are you sure that he didn't say he was going out for some thyme?


Good grief, the jokes are just getting worse.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Mar 2018)

The snow is not suitable for snowman building, too fine and crumbly which makes it difficult to work with so I gave up. It's a bit scary...


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> The snow is not suitable for snowman building, too fine and crumbly which makes it difficult to work with so I gave up. It's a bit scary...
> 
> View attachment 398316


I see a dog wearing a cloak....


----------



## TVC (3 Mar 2018)

Following a ticket buying session this morning, I can announce that Lu and I will at last become Numaniods.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> The snow is not suitable for snowman building, too fine and crumbly which makes it difficult to work with so I gave up. It's a bit scary...
> 
> View attachment 398316


I think that's the saddest looking snowman I've ever seen.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> The snow is not suitable for snowman building, too fine and crumbly which makes it difficult to work with so I gave up. It's a bit scary...
> 
> View attachment 398316



2/10 see me.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Mar 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> I see a dog wearing a cloak....





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think that's the saddest looking snowman I've ever seen.





Salty seadog said:


> 2/10 see me.




I consider this to be my most successful work of art, you all see different things...


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Following a ticket buying session this morning, I can announce that Lu and I will at last become Numaniods.


----------



## TVC (3 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I consider this to be my most successful work of art, you all see different things...


Indeed, whilst this piece is abstract, and quite innocent in its form, it none the less conveys the essence of Snowman. Some viewers may be challanged by its starkness, but true art lovers will understand the underlying meaning of the installation - some may even spot the subtile parody of cubism and the knowing nod towards the techniques of Francis Bacon. 

I like it.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Indeed, whilst this piece is abstract, and quite innocent in its form, it none the less conveys the essence of Snowman. Some viewers may be challanged by its starkness, but true art lovers will understand the underlying meaning of the installation - some may even spot the subtile parody of cubism and the knowing nod towards the techniques of Francis Bacon.
> 
> I like it.


----------



## StuAff (3 Mar 2018)

User13710 said:


> He was on TV last night in BBC4's programme about synth music. He had aged rather well I thought .


He's playing Pompey next Monday. Sold out, naturally (didn't get a ticket, grr)…last couple of albums have had a great reception.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Mar 2018)

User13710 said:


> He was on TV last night in BBC4's programme about synth music. He had aged rather well I thought .



We saw him on the Old Grey Whistle Test which is when we found out he was touring.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Mar 2018)

User13710 said:


> I'm not sure I'd enjoy a whole evening of him to be honest. But following on from the programme about minimalist music last night (which I thought was really fascinating) the repeated ones about the history of synthesised music were given an extra dimension.



We watched that programme as well, very interesting. Gary is someone I want to tick off my list.


----------



## TVC (3 Mar 2018)

User13710 said:


> I'm not sure I'd enjoy a whole evening of him to be honest. But following on from the programme about minimalist music last night (which I thought was really fascinating) the repeated ones about the history of synthesised music were given an extra dimension.


That thing about minimalist music was excellent. The minimalist techniques with the use of repetition, phasing and drones are the foundation blocks employed by my favourite working composers. I'm looking forward to the second half next week.

With regard to Gary Numan, he is just a bit of a punt, I liked his new one from TOGWT so we decided to give it a go. If all we come away with is seeing him do Cars live then that will do, if we enjoy the whole evening then fantastic.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> That thing about minimalist music was excellent. The minimalist techniques with the use of repetition, phasing and drones are the foundation blocks employed by my favourite working composers. I'm looking forward to the second half next week.



What was it called, on what channel, I'd like to watch it.


----------



## TVC (3 Mar 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> What was it called, on what channel, I'd like to watch it.


BBC4 9pm last night 'Thr Magic of Minimalism'


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> BBC4 9pm last night 'Thr Magic of Minimalism'



Cheers, found it on iPlayer.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> BBC4 9pm last night 'Thr Magic of Minimalism'



This little gem has been a minimalist favorite of mine for years. 'Expert Knob Twiddlers' by Mike and Rich. Richard James, AKA the Aphex Twin and Michael Paradinas from *μ-Ziq.


View: https://youtu.be/ODppEhZGw1Y
*


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> That thing about minimalist music was excellent. The minimalist techniques with the use of repetition, phasing and drones are the foundation blocks employed by my favourite working composers. I'm looking forward to the second half next week.
> 
> With regard to Gary Numan, he is just a bit of a punt, I liked his new one from TOGWT so we decided to give it a go. If all we come away with is seeing him do Cars live then that will do, if we enjoy the whole evening then fantastic.


The Pleasure Principle is the first album I ever bought 
Might have to boot the record player up in a bit


----------



## TVC (3 Mar 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> This little gem has been a minimalist favorite of mine for years. 'Expiry Knob Twiddlers' by Mike and Rich. Richard James, AKA the Aphex Twin and Michael Paradinas from *μ-Ziq.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/ODppEhZGw1Y*



If you're really good you don't need loops and sequencers, just a piano.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Indeed, whilst this piece is abstract, and quite innocent in its form, it none the less conveys the essence of Snowman. Some viewers may be challanged by its starkness, but true art lovers will understand the underlying meaning of the installation - some may even spot the subtile parody of cubism and the knowing nod towards the techniques of Francis Bacon.
> 
> I like it.



Wot a load of old b*****!


----------



## TVC (3 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> Wot a load of old b*****!


It's a gift I have.

I'll put you down as undecided then.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> So surprise, surprise, the Met Office were not quite right with their forecast. The snow was supposed to end for us on Thursday night. This morning we have a fresh covering of snow everywhere. Looks like only an inch worth, but still...
> 
> I want to get out on my bike!!!


Welcome to my world, December through February.


----------



## potsy (3 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Leicester Snow Watch: Lu is in the back garden building a snowman. I am not.


That'll be another week off work with a slight sniffle then


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2018)

It's a slow Thawsday here.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a slow Thawsday here.



It is thawing pretty quickly here.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Mar 2018)

Still croaky and snuffly, just wish this would clear off.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2018)

I also built a snowman today. Well, you know me...


----------



## TVC (3 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> I also built a snowman today. Well, you know me...
> 
> View attachment 398394


A snow dog, how cute


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2018)

Me and @Hill Wimp made a last minute executive decision and headed to the beach for the night..,,


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> A snow dog, how cute


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Still croaky and snuffly, just wish this would clear off.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me and @Hill Wimp made a last minute executive decision and headed to the beach for the night..,,
> 
> View attachment 398396



Haha, a fuel saver trip I see.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2018)

There's a great madison happening here - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/42992196


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a great madison happening here - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/42992196


Well, that was a great, great performance by the British women Archibald and Nelson. Classic for gold medal!


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a great madison happening here - http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/cycling/42992196



It was class, wasn't it? One of the best races I've seen in a while


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> It was class, wasn't it? One of the best races I've seen in a while


Absolutely brilliant racing! Made Kirsten Wild and Amy Peters look pedestrian, and the Dutch really wanted that.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Absolutely brilliant racing! Made Kirsten Wild and Amy Peters look pedestrian, and the Dutch really wanted that.



Yup, it was only the penultimate sprint where they *didn't* get in front of the Dutch. And they closed down the attacks when the Dutch tried to gain a lap.  Chapeau to the girls.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yup, it was only the penultimate sprint where they *didn't* get in front of the Dutch. And they closed down the attacks when the Dutch tried to gain a lap.  Chapeau to the girls.


Yes a privilege to have seen it live, albeit on a BBC live stream.


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2018)

We escaped.... to the pub (not the usual route though)


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2018)

Day off tomorrow 

Might have to pop out on the bike for an ice cream


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 398412
> View attachment 398413
> We escaped.... to the pub (not the usual route though)


Why's it darker looking behind you?


----------



## hopless500 (3 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why's it darker looking behind you?


That's on the way home


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why's it darker looking behind you?



Peruvian instant darkness powder.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Mar 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Haha, a fuel saver trip I see.


There’s no place like home!


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2018)

I've just looked out of the window and we've had a dusting of snow tonight.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2018)

Yikes! I thought it was forecast for rain...


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yikes! I thought it was forecast for rain...



And I did.


----------



## TVC (3 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Me and @Hill Wimp made a last minute executive decision and headed to the beach for the night..,,
> 
> View attachment 398396


Like I said.






It matches your cardies.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> And I did.



Never mind, it's all due to thaw tomorrow anyway. Well, that's the *theory* anyway.


----------



## robjh (3 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> View attachment 398412
> View attachment 398413
> We escaped.... to the pub (not the usual route though)


That's Norfolk??
Looks like you copped all the snow to save us the trouble


----------



## HertzvanRental (3 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> I've had enough of this snow nonsense !
> I am taking luncheon at Sandwich and,tonight, a quiz at Whitstable!
> So there!


Great lunch, won the quiz and the snow has gone!
Life is good!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Like I said.
> 
> View attachment 398426
> 
> ...


Oi cheeky..,, nothing like.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2018)

Time for the ‘up with the crack of Dawn Joke’....












It’s been a bit of a night, but not without it’s amusement... of which more later....


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2018)

Morning, the sky is a light sort of grey, most of the snow has gone leaving remnants where it had drifted. A shame , I would have liked it to have stayed a little bit longer.
Schrodie enjoyed his brief encounter with it yesterday, I didn't let him stay out too long as he's been a bit unwell. 
The pond has a thick layer of slushy ice covering another layer of ice . I wonder how the Pogs are !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2018)

When they show repeats on the TV you would think that they would match the dates of the programme to the corresponding time of year. Monty Don just said that roses are still flowering and they should be dead headed . So that's another job for today then .


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> When they show repeats on the TV you would think that they would match the dates of the programme to the corresponding time of year. Monty Don just said that roses are still flowering and they should be dead headed . So that's another job for today then .



I'd have trouble finding my roses under the snow.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2018)

Thaw? Wot thaw!


----------



## HertzvanRental (4 Mar 2018)

The snow has gone and I've just eaten a kipper! Shangri-la!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> Thaw? Wot thaw!
> 
> 
> View attachment 398467


Didn't he play Morse ?


----------



## HertzvanRental (4 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Didn't he play Morse ?


No, Semaphore.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> No, Semaphore.


What's all this flag waving ?


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Mar 2018)

We had more snow yesterday evening but it has all but gone now, thawing very nicely.


----------



## TVC (4 Mar 2018)

Smoked salmon and scrambled eggs anyone?






As you might guess we decided not to do a club ride this morning, skis are still needed out in the country.


----------



## StuAff (4 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Time for the ‘up with the crack of Dawn Joke’....
> 
> View attachment 398461
> View attachment 398462
> ...


The cat doesn't look amused.


----------



## GM (4 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> View attachment 398482
> 
> 
> View attachment 398484
> ...




That looks like a frozen Blue Tit on the grass verge, perhaps Potsy can confirm it.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> View attachment 398482
> 
> 
> View attachment 398484
> ...




This is my favourite canal boat


http://gongoozlersrest.wixsite.com/gongoozler


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> View attachment 398482
> 
> 
> View attachment 398484
> ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Smoked salmon and scrambled eggs anyone?
> 
> View attachment 398481
> 
> ...


That's a real breakfast!


----------



## TVC (4 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> This is my favourite canal boat
> 
> 
> http://gongoozlersrest.wixsite.com/gongoozler


We've still not been to Braunston, we've driven past many times. We also have to get ourselves over to Decathlon in Cov some time soon.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> We've still not been to Braunston, we've driven past many times. We also have to get ourselves over to Decathlon in Cov some time soon.



I've only been there once, just up from there at Willoughby there's a traditional transport cafe, on the same side as the marina, thats the one that my old club use regularly and the one I tend to use. Coventry's Decathlon is just down the road from me, just of the M6 junction three by the Ricoh arena.


----------



## potsy (4 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> That looks like a frozen Blue Tit on the grass verge, perhaps Potsy can confirm it.


Goldfinch.


----------



## TVC (4 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> I've only been there once, just up from there at Willoughby there's a traditional transport cafe, on the same side as the marina, thats the one that my old club use regularly and the one I tend to use. Coventry's Decathlon is just down the road from me, just of the M6 junction three by the Ricoh arena.


I've started working with a tool maker in Great Heath and drive past the Ricoh on my way to meetings. I always assumed Decathlon was next to Ikea like the Nottingham one, but it is very easy to get to from here so we will have a trip over soon and have a mooch round the whole shopping estate. I really want to look at their inflatable kayaks as I have some ideas for the summer.


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> This is my favourite canal boat
> 
> 
> http://gongoozlersrest.wixsite.com/gongoozler




I am a bit confuzzled by their location map in "Visit Us".


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2018)

We are now on 0% gas. Our gas supplier and their telemetry sucks


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> I've started working with a tool maker in Great Heath and drive past the Ricoh on my way to meetings. I always assumed Decathlon was next to Ikea like the Nottingham one, but it is very easy to get to from here so we will have a trip over soon and have a mooch round the whole shopping estate. I really want to look at their inflatable kayaks as I have some ideas for the summer.


Decathlon next to Ikea in Nottingham? 
Last time I was there it was just Ikea all by itself.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Mar 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> So surprise, surprise, the Met Office were not quite right with their forecast. The snow was supposed to end for us on Thursday night. This morning we have a fresh covering of snow everywhere. Looks like only an inch worth, but still...
> 
> I want to get out on my bike!!!


Me too...I was planning a ride over Hartside towards Alston, but even snowploughs are getting stuck round there. The A66 is still closed east of Brough too. However I've been doing lots of cooking and can report that the fennel seed & pecan cookies from the Grauniad's Cook section are yumtus! I've also found a pukka energy bar recipe on the kitchn.com (used to use it when I worked at the Hive Beach Bakery).

https://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-ma...t-home-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-184306


----------



## TVC (4 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Decathlon next to Ikea in Nottingham?
> Last time I was there it was just Ikea all by itself.


It's a full retail centre now.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> It's a full retail centre now.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> It's a full retail centre now.


Just as well I don't still work in Eastwood then  I'd be permanently skint.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> I've started working with a tool maker in Great Heath and drive past the Ricoh on my way to meetings. I always assumed Decathlon was next to Ikea like the Nottingham one, but it is very easy to get to from here so we will have a trip over soon and have a mooch round the whole shopping estate. I really want to look at their inflatable kayaks as I have some ideas for the summer.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2018)

I see that the BBC have managed t find a group of riders that have found somewhere indoors out of the wind, rain and snow where they can go for an afternoon cycle ride.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2018)

Currently having lunch in the 10 acre cafe at the Oakes Farm Shop in Balsall Common.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2018)

Sitting on the clifftop by the Dover Patrol memorial. If it wasn’t for the low cloud and pelting rain I’m sure the view of France would be great!
But we’re snug in Beryl and the kettle is on :-)

Sadly we’ll have to pack-up shortly and head for home.

Off to Russia on the morrow... or maybe by plane. Beast from the East? Ha, forcast -22C For Tuesday....


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Mar 2018)

Man flu has got me...


----------



## GM (4 Mar 2018)

Lesson learnt, don't leave best bamboo socks in reach of the mutt.....


----------



## postman (4 Mar 2018)

There is a grey wet mist settling on Meanwood Leeds.Why am i thinking of Stephen King's book The Mist.The morning after a violent thunderstorm, a thick unnatural mist quickly spreads across the small town of Bridgton, Maine, reducing visibility to near-zero and concealing numerous species of bizarre creatures which viciously attack anyone and anything that dare venture out into the open.
I might go outside and wave a tea towel to disperse it.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> I also built a snowman today. Well, you know me...
> 
> View attachment 398394


Cool for cats!


----------



## postman (4 Mar 2018)

I have had a very interesting webpage conversation with a few people on FB.Here in our part of Leeds the traffic is shocking,Over the last 50 years building houses two shopping centres,schools ,doctor's surgeries has put a strain on everyone, the roads have never been widened..So work has started this week to alter major road junctions ,which will include widening the roads by taking our grassed areas,Putting in crossroads with traffic lights.Now the major roundabout has already undergone it's transformation.They have ripped up a small very small area of trees on it.Well the backlash and along the way cyclists and cycle paths took a bashing.Well i waded in,and we got the same old drivel road tax ,insurance ,red light jumpers, wrong way cycling. You would think cyclists cause all road problems,it's been very interesting seeing posts from drivers.Who by the way never seem to cause problems.


----------



## TVC (4 Mar 2018)

Just been out for a walk in the sun. What a difference a day makes, it's almost spring out there and the last of the snow is being seen off.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Mar 2018)

And some wedges today!


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Mar 2018)

Snows all gone


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2018)

Snowcat is almost gone. 

And I have the sniffles.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 398530
> 
> 
> And some wedges today!




That's just mad


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2018)

Lexi's just shot upstairs with yellow jingly mouse in her mouth.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2018)

I found a Pog floating in the Frond.  

I assume that the cold must have got it.

I caught sight of some feet wiggling in the weeds so at least one survived. I think the spawn may be in a state of suspended animation .


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2018)

It's  here.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2018)

postman said:


> I have had a very interesting webpage conversation with a few people on FB.Here in our part of Leeds the traffic is shocking,Over the last 50 years building houses two shopping centres,schools ,doctor's surgeries has put a strain on everyone, the roads have never been widened..So work has started this week to alter major road junctions ,which will include widening the roads by taking our grassed areas,Putting in crossroads with traffic lights.Now the major roundabout has already undergone it's transformation.They have ripped up a small very small area of trees on it.Well the backlash and along the way cyclists and cycle paths took a bashing.Well i waded in,and we got the same old drivel road tax ,insurance ,red light jumpers, wrong way cycling. You would think cyclists cause all road problems,it's been very interesting seeing posts from drivers.Who by the way never seem to cause problems.



I get the same with some cycling posts on my Facebook page, so if its not posted by a cycling friend or one of the local cycle clubs I ignore it.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> I am a bit confuzzled by their location map in "Visit Us".



Drive/cycle into the marina through the A45 entrance, park up if you're driving, then, with your back to the entrance, walk to the rear of the marina and its down there.


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> Drive/cycle into the marina through the A45 entrance, park up if you're driving, then, with your back to the entrance, walk to the rear of the marina and its down there.



It must be a quirk as a result of living this far west. Their location map was showing as them as in the middle of San Francisco. They have now moved.


----------



## tyred (4 Mar 2018)

30 miler today, complete with horrible hail showers, two punctures and a telling off from some septuagenarian, chain-smoking, gravel voiced battle-axe who started telling me off for blocking an 8 foot wide pavement when I stopped and leaned my bike up against a wall while I pumped up my deflating rear tyre in the hope it would stay hard enough to complete the final mile or so back home.

"Bikes shouldn't be on the pavement. You're blocking it!"
I I motioned with my hand to indicate about 6 foot of absolutely nothing and suggested she might be able to squeeze past.
"It does matter. You still shouldn't be on it with a bike. It's for pedestrians."
I pointed to a Suzuki Jimny which was entirely parked on the pavement a little further up the street and asked if she was going to have a word with the driver too.
"But there is nowhere else to park!"
"I think my bike takes up less pavement than a toy jeep!"
"But that's allowed as there is nowhere else to park"
"Oh really. Have the rules changed recently?"
She marched off indignantly and I watched as she approached the little Suzuki. To my surprise she unlocked the drivers door, got in and drove off the footpath without even bothering to look, drove foot to the board in first gear across two lanes of traffic forcing other drivers to brake hard to avoid hitting her and went into the exit of a hotel carpark, ignoring the huge red "NO ENTRY" signs in process. You'd think she'd be old enough to have learned some common sense by now


----------



## Katherine (4 Mar 2018)

meta lon said:


> Man flu has got me...





Reynard said:


> Snowcat is almost gone.
> 
> And I have the sniffles.



Get well soon. Stay warm.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Mar 2018)

meta lon said:


> Man flu has got me...


Been nice knowing you....


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Mar 2018)

meta lon said:


> That's just mad


I know.. the colour clashes with my helmet, sorry


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> We are going to listen to Bach at New College this afternoon. I'm feeling worn out, so may have a little snooze.


He seems to have been on tour for the longest time.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> Get well soon. Stay warm.



Thanks.  I intend to - on both counts xxx


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I know.. the colour clashes with my helmet, sorry


You don't have manflu though!


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2018)

Can't be arsed to cook tonight. Jacket potato, beans and cheese it is, then.

Which I'm rather partial to anyway.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's  here.


And here


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2018)

Spuds being plonked on top of the wood burner


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2018)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Can't be arsed to cook tonight. Jacket potato, beans and cheese it is, then.
> 
> Which I'm rather partial to anyway.



Steak, roast spuds, mixed veg and mushrooms here, and very nice it was too.


----------



## TVC (4 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> Steak, roast spuds, mixed veg and mushrooms here, and very nice it was too.


We went old school, mince and mash, with a roast parsnip on the side as a special treat.


----------



## Paulus (4 Mar 2018)

I defrosted by accident a bag of chicken pieces that should of been for the cat, i'm now cooking a large ish chicken and ham pie.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> We went old school, mince and mash, with a roast parsnip on the side as a special treat.


Parsnip


----------



## TVC (4 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Parsnip


I'll have yours then


----------



## StuAff (4 Mar 2018)

I actually went for a bike ride today. Just a five mile shopping trip, but first ride in EIGHT days. Nice to be out at last…


----------



## StuAff (4 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Parsnip


It's not easy being green. Especially that green.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Parsnip



I had an especially fine pot of curried parsnip soup this week.


----------



## Katherine (4 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Parsnip


----------



## potsy (4 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5172069, member: 21629"]Ok, so how tall is @potsy ?
Just being curious.[/QUOTE]
About average height, somewhere between 5' 7" and 6'


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> I'll have yours then


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> I had an especially fine pot of curried parsnip soup this week.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5172069, member: 21629"]Ok, so how tall is @potsy ?
Just being curious.[/QUOTE]
Middle one is about right


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> About average height, somewhere between 5' 7" and 6'


----------



## StuAff (4 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> About average height, somewhere between 5' 7" and 6'


That'll be five five then?


----------



## hopless500 (4 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> That'll be five five then?


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> I actually went for a bike ride today. Just a five mile shopping trip, but first ride in EIGHT days. Nice to be out at last…



It looks like it will be Thursday before I can ride, about ten days off the bike, I've got cabin fever already.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


>


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> It looks like it will be Thursday before I can ride, about ten days off the bike, I've got cabin fever already.



I feel your pain.
All this cold and snow.
8 °C today ,snow all gone but the man cold is raging now, banging head and a leaking face with burning eye's and snout. 
On the upside the flu jab seems to have worked as i will go to work.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Mar 2018)

Its plastic people day on telly.
False pathetic speeches and tears


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Mar 2018)

Daylight and warm weather have resumed on the beach


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Mar 2018)

Is there a thread on CC regarding this latest Bradley Wiggins drug taking story?


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2018)

only 90 pages worth..
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/froome-and-wiggins-tues.207216/post-5172247


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> only 90 pages worth..
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/froome-and-wiggins-tues.207216/post-5172247


Oh,it's been talked about before then. There i was thinking i might be the one to break the "sensational" news!
Thanks anyway!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2018)

Morning. I'm awake ! I think I am, I'll just double check .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Mar 2018)

Just sat in my local garage waiting for the slow puncture in my front nearside wheel to be fixed. It was only a new tyre on 27 December. Hope I don’t have to have a new tyre. Then I’ll be annoyed. 

The tyre’s been losing between 10-15 PSI every couple of days.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2018)

Did you get the number of wolves correct ?


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2018)

meta lon said:


> I feel your pain.
> All this cold and snow.
> 8 °C today ,snow all gone but the man cold is raging now, banging head and a leaking face with burning eye's and snout.
> On the upside the flu jab seems to have worked as i will go to work.





I had a house full of family yesterday so couldn't ride, normally if I can't ride Sunday I'll ride Saturday or Monday, bad Weather kept me in Saturday and today I'm busy with important family stuff, and the next couple of days I'm just busy. Being grounded by illness or bad weather is annoying enough, being grounded when your fit and able to ride is just frustrating.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2018)

I've just been up to the frond and the Pogs are carrying on as if nothing has happened !


----------



## Speicher (5 Mar 2018)

My Helen Bores in the garden had collolapsed in the snow. They are now recovering well. 

Kizzy has been decidedly unimpressed with my idea of providing her with snow. Bob is less unimpressed, and thinks it is just tedious.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I'm awake ! I think I am, I'll just double check .


Well?


----------



## StuAff (5 Mar 2018)

I'm sort of looking forward to a commute that definitely won't involve struggling in snow, dropping the bike & a recovery truck, or getting home at 12.30am. Sort of.


----------



## potsy (5 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5172402, member: 21629"]Monday. [/QUOTE]
Halfway through my week


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5172355, member: 9609"]how old are the alloy rims the tyre is on?[/QUOTE]

As far as I’m aware, they were new when the car was new (we bought it secondhand) in 2008. 

The mechanic at my local garage told me that the tyre is fine. The alloy rim is damaged (result of a pothole) so he sent me to another garage in the next town which can repair it. So I made the trip and they said they can repair it for £48 inc. VAT. They’ve put a loaner wheel on while they fix it and I should be able to pick it up in a couple of days where they’ll swap the wheels back over.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Mar 2018)

It was nice walking to the station in mild weather and daylight this morning.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Mar 2018)

Had a pleasant walk with the dogs I. The sunshine this afternoon. Just feeling the sunlight and, yes, heat was wonderful.


----------



## StuAff (5 Mar 2018)

Walking round to the delivery office and getting sent away again counts as a full attendance for Friday, no need to make up time or use leave. Good call, me. Easiest day's work ever.


----------



## Speicher (5 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> Walking round to the delivery office and getting sent away again counts as a full attendance for Friday, no need to make up time or use leave. Good call, me. Easiest day's work ever.



You made the effort and not losing time or wages seems right to me. 

Decades ago, when I was a Civil Servant, in bad weather if you couldn't get to your "home" office, you were supposed to report in person to your nearest office.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2018)

Busy day today... But still managed to sneak out for a ride before going yellow stickering in Tesco - reasonable luck, but a distinct lack of fruit & veg. Except for a whole case of avocados. Bought 8, plus some organic milk, a seafood selection and a few other sundries. And I was "fastest finger" on a chocolate cheesecake. 

Just pulled a malted granary loaf out of the oven for tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2018)

Morning. There are two cats sat on my garden path. Schrodie is staring at them from the comfort of the kitchen.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2018)

I'm trying to remember my college lectures names. I have remembered a few of them but there is one that evades me, it seems to keep flashing past like an express train in my brain.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Was it me?


Do you often go flashing past like an express train ?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2018)

I got it ! 
All of those little brain cells have been busy sifting through loads of files scattering bits of information around. Occasionally an image of his face would appear but no name, and then all of a sudden his name came up.
He taught packaging design .


----------



## Oxo (6 Mar 2018)

That’s that little problem wrapped up then.


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

I am about to become an ex recumbentist.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/done-my-back-in.231309/post-5173248


----------



## hopless500 (6 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> I am about to become an ex recumbentist.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/done-my-back-in.231309/post-5173248



As you did your back in moving it rather than riding it, can't you wait to see how things go?


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> I'm sort of looking forward to a commute that definitely won't involve struggling in snow, dropping the bike & a recovery truck, or getting home at 12.30am. Sort of.


Likewise-first commute last night since The Beast hit. Still bad in t'Pennines further east. My ride over Hartside will have to wait a while! Take care y'all.


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> As you did your back in moving it rather than riding it, can't you wait to see how things go?
> 
> yeah moving it I have to lift and twist it and generally manhandle it awkwardly , I have a degenerative spinal condition and have no desire to make it any worse.


----------



## lutonloony (6 Mar 2018)

Mock ye not my ancient technology, but I seem to have lost my personal CD player


----------



## roadrash (6 Mar 2018)

ancient technology.... still at the cutting edge aren't they


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2018)

I'm off to have some lunch. Nice fresh home baked granary bread to go with whatever deli is knocking around in the fridge...


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2018)

lutonloony said:


> Mock ye not my ancient technology, but I seem to have lost my personal CD player


 I'd be lost without my (Sony) Minidisc player.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I'd be lost without my (Sony) Minidisc player.


My minidisc player is hands down the best tech I’ve ever owned. 100% reliable. 

Where did I put it? I’ll have to dig it out.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Mar 2018)




----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2018)

Had some very delectable Pate d'Ardennes with the bread for lunch.  And a couple of mugs of 

I'm going to put a load of laundry on and then head out for a  

Don't need to cook tonight as I picked up some bits and bobs on YS last night: salmon fishcakes, a minted green veg selection and some of those McCain shake & bake fries.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2018)

roadrash said:


> I am about to become an ex recumbentist.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/done-my-back-in.231309/post-5173248


_
'Once you start down the dark path, forever will it dominate your destiny, consume you it will...'
_


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2018)

I think there are now 36 dollops of spawn in the pond.

This tablet is becoming unbearable . Changing worms, adding letters, and writing utter nonsense. I hate to think what will happen when driverless cars have software updates in the future .


----------



## luckyfox (6 Mar 2018)

My dressing gown is 4 sizes too big


----------



## Speicher (6 Mar 2018)

luckyfox said:


> My dressing gown is 4 sizes too big



Have you shrunk, or was it given to you as a present?


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I think there are now 36 dollops of spawn in the pond.
> 
> This tablet is becoming unbearable . Changing worms, adding letters, and writing utter nonsense. I hate to think what will happen when driverless have software updates in the future .



Wang it out of the window time?


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2018)

Just settling down to a post ride


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Mar 2018)

luckyfox said:


> My dressing gown is 4 sizes too big


Mine’s 4 sizes too small these days....


----------



## luckyfox (6 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Have you shrunk, or was it given to you as a present?



I bought a ‘one size fits all’ 
They’re right, we could all fit in it! Haha


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Mar 2018)

Just found out Bill Turnbull has the big C


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Wish her all the best. I know a bit about what she’s going through. Mrs R said that when she was diagnosed and treated, all she wanted was people to treat her normally. Some colleagues just ignored her. Others were totally OTT. Just be there for her Reg.



Some people don' t know how to react to others when they are sick so go 1 way or the other. As you say be there, sometimes an ear or shoulder can go a long way.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2018)

luckyfox said:


> I bought a ‘one size fits all’
> They’re right, we could all fit in it! Haha



Boil wash?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2018)

Look, it's Illinois! In 1947. Seventy one years ago, and most of the State Fair is still recognizable, as is much of Chicago.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wsNlpGeNd4


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Look, it's Illinois! In 1947. Seventy one years ago, and most of the State Fair is still recognizable, as is much of Chicago.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wsNlpGeNd4



One of my favourite cities.


----------



## gaijintendo (7 Mar 2018)

For the traditional 5am nappy change, my son was reaching down more than was entirely helpful... I instinctively tucked the vest over his arms in one swift movement, then his pyjama top over his elbows: the more he fought, the more robust the solution appeared.

I felt like Jet Li.

After the major proceedings were finished, he pulled his arm up, immediately freeing himself to point at me accusatorially, for doing a loud trump.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2018)

Bill withers knows ! You know , you know, you know, you know !







Or so I heard !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2018)

"Celebrity Bake off" was a real good laugh last night .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2018)

I am ringing up Prostate UK and am in a queue listening to some music and thinking that it is a good job I wasn't phoning R.U. H. Bath as they play Eric Clapton 's. "Let it Grow !"


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2018)

I've just realised I've had my fixed, my Genesis, for three years now, originally my commuter and winter bike, since I retired its been my winter bike, I've put 5800 miles under the wheels and its been reliable and fun to ride.


----------



## Speicher (7 Mar 2018)

Starley? I am fairly sure that the school I went to in Coventry, Barr's Hill School, Radford Road, was the home of Mr Starley before it became a school. 
@dave r - feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> One of my favourite cities.


It has its moments.


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Starley? I am fairly sure that the school I went to in Coventry, Barr's Hill School, Radford Road, was the home of Mr Starley before it became a school.
> @dave r - feel free to correct me if I am wrong.



I'll have to look it up when I get home, I think there was a link but can't remember at the moment.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2018)

Busy morning. Knackered already.

But there is a chilli simmering away in the crock pot for tonight.


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Starley? I am fairly sure that the school I went to in Coventry, Barr's Hill School, Radford Road, was the home of Mr Starley before it became a school.
> @dave r - feel free to correct me if I am wrong.



Yes you are right, the former home of John Kemp Starley considered to be the inventor of the modern bicycle and his company became Rover the car maker.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barr's_Hill_School

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Kemp_Starley


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Mar 2018)

I just saw my first wasp of the year! I couldn't see a lot for it to feed off though.


----------



## postman (7 Mar 2018)

5,800 in THOSE cycling shoes,even cycling shoes are getting like snowflake football boots.Pah what is the world coming to.


----------



## postman (7 Mar 2018)

These are football boots i tell you.


----------



## Oxo (7 Mar 2018)

Treated with a liberal wallop of Dubin. Leather studs held in place with nails.


----------



## Speicher (7 Mar 2018)

Dublin?  Is that like Dubbin?


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2018)

postman said:


> View attachment 398927
> These are football boots i tell you.



I had a pair like that.


----------



## Oxo (7 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Dublin?  Is that like Dubbin?


That sounds a bit Irish to me.


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2018)

postman said:


> View attachment 398926
> 5,800 in THOSE cycling shoes,even cycling shoes are getting like snowflake football boots.Pah what is the world coming to.



Well spotted.


----------



## Speicher (7 Mar 2018)

Oxo said:


> That sounds a bit Irish to me.


 
Irish or polish?


----------



## raleighnut (7 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> I had a pair like that.


So did I but mine were 'Rugger' boots.


----------



## midlife (7 Mar 2018)

postman said:


> View attachment 398927
> These are football boots i tell you.



Takes me back to my Tiger days....


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> "Celebrity Bake off" was a real good laugh last night .



Yes it was


----------



## Oxo (7 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> You were lucky, when we were kids, we were so poor we could only afford socks..........


Yea,yea. I shared a pair of socks with my brother, we had to hop everywhere and I always finished up with the left one.


----------



## HertzvanRental (7 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> You were lucky, when we were kids, we were so poor we could only afford socks..........


Posh players wore Cotton Oxfords!


----------



## raleighnut (7 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> You were lucky, when we were kids, we were so poor we could only afford socks..........


You were lucky.


----------



## luckyfox (7 Mar 2018)

We have no peanut butter left in the house. 
I’d rather we run out of loo roll or toothpaste.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Mar 2018)

luckyfox said:


> We have no peanut butter left in the house.
> I’d rather we run out of loo roll or toothpaste.


Peanut butter


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Mar 2018)

A Dr Parsons phoned me up today while I was on the turbo trainer and I rather breathlessly asked for the results of my blood tests. A Dr Brewer visited my mother's place this evening and prescribed pain killers for a debilitating leg pain. I can't help thinking that she would do better with the Parsons and I'd do better with a Dr Brewer. I had to go out for my beer!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Mar 2018)

luckyfox said:


> We have no peanut butter left in the house.
> I’d rather we run out of loo roll or toothpaste.


I've got some peanut and coconut butter here. It makes a pleasant change from the usual peanut butter. I've also got some cashew butter which I picked up in LiDL thinking it was almond butter. Why on earth would they put cashew butter in the same place the almond butter was in the week before?

Anyhow, toothpaste on toasted loo roll - what's that like?


----------



## slowmotion (7 Mar 2018)

I discovered the Acton branch of Toolstation and bought a 4mm router bit for the princely sum of £1.32. Lets face it, life doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2018)

I am wearing my new onesie - grey with sparkly pink stars.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2018)

Peanut butter. Mmmmm.

The Lidl peanut butter (smooth, not crunchy) is rather


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Peanut butter. Mmmmm.
> 
> The Lidl peanut butter (smooth, not crunchy) is rather



I like Whole Earth crunchy, lots of flavour but not as heavy or stodgy an Sunpat.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> I am wearing my new onesie - grey with sparkly pink stars.


De Rigeur for the 'yellow stickering' crowd round these parts along with pink fluffy slippers.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I like Whole Earth crunchy, lots of flavour but not as heavy or stodgy an Sunpat.



Sunpat peanut butter is 

The nicest one I've tried is the waitrose own brand, and the Lidl one is not bad at all (it's 40p cheaper than Tesco) but for the most part, the mid-range own brands are much of a muchness and are fairly interchangeable.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> De Rigeur for the 'yellow stickering' crowd round these parts along with pink fluffy slippers.



Mmmmm, yes... The number of peeps bimbling around the supermarket in onesies and jimjams... 

My onesies strictly house wear, for all they cover all the pertinent bits. If I have to go beyond the gate, then it's into proper clothes.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Sunpat peanut butter is
> 
> The nicest one I've tried is the waitrose own brand, and the Lidl one is not bad at all (it's 40p cheaper than Tesco) but for the most part, the mid-range own brands are much of a muchness and are fairly interchangeable.



That is why we don't buy Sunpat. Haven't had peanut butter for years, my need to get some.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2018)

I like peanut butter and chocolate spread on wholemeal toast


----------



## HertzvanRental (7 Mar 2018)

But which is the best peanut butter to use instead of toilet rolls?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Peanut butter. Mmmmm.
> 
> The Lidl peanut butter (smooth, not crunchy) is rather


But crunchy's more munchy!


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But crunchy's more munchy!



Maybe, but me no likey crunchy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Maybe, but me no likey crunchy.


I'll fish the crunchy bits out for you then.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll fish the crunchy bits out for you then.



That's very kind of you 

But surely it's less of a faff to buy smooth peanut butter?


----------



## pjd57 (7 Mar 2018)

Had to put three wheelie bins out tonight.
They're playing catch up after all the snow


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Mar 2018)

I had banked on about 20 minutes to put back a curtain rail that had fallen off the wall, but it only took 15 minutes. Massive bonus!


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2018)

Settling back with a  and a chocolate dessert thingy and watching England vs USA in the She Believes Cup.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> But which is the best peanut butter to use instead of toilet rolls?


Ask a certain Lamarr Chambers. He's bound to know.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5175443, member: 21629"]Asked manager if he can buy me a proper respirator mask with filters as I'm not going to breathe all that SO2 gas into my lungs. 

His face went into   

He's probably thinking about employing somebody else who would be happy to poison himself and won't ask for any PPE. [/QUOTE]
Suprised that someone knew what to ask for?


----------



## postman (8 Mar 2018)

It has snowed very heavy overnight here in Meanwood,and it's still coming down.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> I had banked on about 20 minutes to put back a curtain rail that had fallen off the wall, but it only took 15 minutes. Massive bonus!


Did you step back and admire your work with the 5 minutes you saved ?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, yes... The number of peeps bimbling around the supermarket in onesies and jimjams...
> 
> My onesies strictly house wear, for all they cover all the pertinent bits. If I have to go beyond the gate, then it's into proper clothes.


I didn't know that sleep shopping was so widespread ?


----------



## luckyfox (8 Mar 2018)

I got a bag of raisin & nut mix. 
I’m not eating the legless spiders...


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2018)

Blizzard conditions in north Cheshire


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2018)

User said:


> Just been speaking to my colleague who’s based there. I’ve told him he can keep the snow TYVM.


Thankfully the ground is wet so there's no chance of it sticking.

It is delaying my cycling comeback though


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> I've just realised I've had my fixed, my Genesis, for three years now, originally my commuter and winter bike, since I retired its been my winter bike, I've put 5800 miles under the wheels and its been reliable and fun to ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got mine not long after you, it's not quite reached the 200 mile mark yet


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Got mine not long after you, it's not quite reached the 200 mile mark yet


I wouldn't have ridden it that far.




Because I stick to bikes with gears, thank you very much.
200 miles? I'd have done that in a few weeks. If that.


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5175693, member: 21629"]*SHAME.

ON.

YOU.

*[/QUOTE]

Ah but I have put thousands of miles on my other bikes since then


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Ah but I have put thousands of miles on my other bikes since then


You need to change your username to Pinocchio....


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2018)

There is a cold strong blustery wind out there. There is bright sunshine wth lots of clouds racing by, birds being blown about as they battle against the wind and a Schrodie being blown off the ridge of the greenhouse roof . He thinks he's helping me !


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2018)

Cold here, but not too cold, and the sun may be out today. Warming trend. I cleared out the garage a bit yesterday, and made a lobster roll to eat at work on Friday. The warm lobster roll type, not the cold one with the atrocious sauce served on a hot dog bun, like they have in Maine.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (8 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> not the cold one with the atrocious sauce served on a hot dog bun, like they have in Maine.







Click the photo


----------



## StuAff (8 Mar 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> View attachment 399000
> 
> 
> Click the photo


Joined by DJ Crayfish?


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> There is a cold strong blustery wind out there. There is bright sunshine wth lots of clouds racing by, birds being blown about as they battle against the wind and a Schrodie being blown off the ridge of the greenhouse roof . He thinks he's helping me !


Why were you on the greenhouse roof?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2018)

I fitted a few more glass panes in today, my wife pointed to two bolt holes and wondered if I swapped them over it might help . It did, it allowed me to fit the end glass panes which looked the wrong size. I will swap some of the broken panes for ones round the back and super glue them once fitted.


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2018)

Hey mate, I think I saw an egret over there...


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> I saw a sparrow
> View attachment 399041


Is it hiding behind that chaffinch?


----------



## HertzvanRental (8 Mar 2018)

Thought I'd try a new ukulele club in Faversham , tonight.

They've disbanded!

(Nice night for a drive,though!)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> Thought I'd try a new ukulele club in Faversham , tonight.
> 
> They've disbanded!
> 
> (Nice night for a drive,though!)


Old ukulele club then?


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Got mine not long after you, it's not quite reached the 200 mile mark yet



And I was mildly disappointed to only have put 5800 miles on it.


----------



## tyred (8 Mar 2018)

I've just screwed my coat hanger back on the wall again with bigger screws and rawl plugs.


----------



## HertzvanRental (8 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Old ukulele club then?


Verily!


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> Thought I'd try a new ukulele club in Faversham , tonight.
> 
> They've disbanded!
> 
> (Nice night for a drive,though!)


They just knew you were coming!


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2018)

A busy day and I am in dire need of chocolate. And a voodoo doll with a goodly supply of insanely large, sharp pins. 

But tomorrow I have a photo competition to judge, a cat show hall to help set up and a few hours to chinwag with some like-minded peeps.


----------



## pjd57 (8 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Had to put three wheelie bins out tonight.
> They're playing catch up after all the snow




Bin lorry turned up and fired it all in together at 7:30 this morning


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Mar 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> View attachment 399000
> 
> 
> Click the photo









9 Bucks! I can go to Red lobster and get a warm one without the greenery for that, and no sauce, either, just lobster meat, butter, and a proper roll, not a hot dog bun. I made one at home for lunch at work tomorrow.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2018)




----------



## StuAff (9 Mar 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 399144


Nice to see a national news programme tackling such serious issues. Oh wait, it's ITV…


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Mar 2018)

I've just seen an article in the DM,saying that long term cycling is good for middle aged men. Wow,such a revelation(!)


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> Nice to see a national news programme tackling such serious issues. Oh wait, it's ITV…


Did her gob on a stick co presenter have any provocative opions on this?


----------



## potsy (9 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just seen an article in the DM,saying that long term cycling is good for middle aged men.Wow,such a revelation(!)


Eww, a DM reader


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Eww, a DM reader


Whatever!


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5176914, member: 21629"]Should start a full time job on Monday. Still haven't got a contract, don't know working hours, shifts, wages etc.
And just have had a phone call from recruitment agency "can you come to see us in an hour as there're some issues and problems".
Well, will not cry to become jobless as current job isn't my dream job anyway.[/QUOTE]
This may be useful

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiR0dygg9_ZAhXLDcAKHa55C84QFggpMAE&url=http://www.environment.gov.au/protection/publications/factsheet-sulfur-dioxide-so2&usg=AOvVaw0zTRJrtL4zUQ-IEWO1FpH4

If the 'problem' is your request for a respirator


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Mar 2018)

The sun is shining here in Penrith and I've just posted my Mother's Day card.


----------



## Speicher (9 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> This may be useful
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiR0dygg9_ZAhXLDcAKHa55C84QFggpMAE&url=http://www.environment.gov.au/protection/publications/factsheet-sulfur-dioxide-so2&usg=AOvVaw0zTRJrtL4zUQ-IEWO1FpH4
> 
> If the 'problem' is your request for a respirator



That link is to an Australian government site. A UK based one might be more helpful.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> That link is to an Australian government site. A UK based one might be more helpful.


Couldn't find one, and that mainly refers to pollution but it illustrates that Sulphur Dioxide is pretty unpleasant stuff.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5176977, member: 21629"]So yes. No full-time contract from Monday.
Because I've asked for respiratory mask and because I wanted to know how much I will be paid.

TBH I feel like sh1t. A good spit right in my face.[/QUOTE]


----------



## derrick (9 Mar 2018)

Got my pension paid into the bank today, that should keep me in beer money for this month.


----------



## Speicher (9 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Couldn't find one, and that mainly refers to pollution but it illustrates that Sulphur Dioxide is pretty unpleasant stuff.



Sulphur dioxide sounds nasty, and would be nasty in both hemispheres.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Mar 2018)




----------



## gom (9 Mar 2018)

Local Waitrose sold out of toasted sesame oil


----------



## TVC (9 Mar 2018)

This evening we are going to a wine tasting. Eight unusual Italians paired with tasting dishes produced by the deli.

Very grown up.


----------



## tyred (9 Mar 2018)

Exploratory two mile test ride on rescued Raleigh Pioneer. I will need to replace the freewheel block and the chain after all as it skips on one of the sprockets but otherwise I'm impressed. Lively thing for a bike of it's type and very comfy.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2018)

I lost the sticking plaster that was on my left thumb end a few days ago. 
I found it this morning, poked up the end of the left thumbhole of my cycling gloves.

Totally unusable now though!


----------



## HertzvanRental (9 Mar 2018)

Today, I bought for Mrs v R, a light fitting, a door mat, and some pipe lagging.

She is, indeed, truly blessed.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2018)

Totally cream crackered.

Judged a photo show, made a batch of catnip toys, put the lamb I bought yesterday on YS in the freezer, sorted show kit, put away the laundry, washed my hair, clipped eight paws' worth of claws, bathed a cat, helped set up a show hall, cooked supper, made a second batch of catnip toys and washed up.

Now finally sat down for a bit of "me" time.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> Today, I bought for Mrs v R, a light fitting, a door mat, and some pipe lagging.
> 
> She is, indeed, truly blessed.


You spoil her, you know!!


----------



## Oxo (10 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> Today, I bought for Mrs v R, a light fitting, a door mat, and some pipe lagging.
> 
> She is, indeed, truly blessed.


Wedding anniversary or birthday?


----------



## TVC (10 Mar 2018)

We have some new furniture being delivered today, it's coming from a very exclusive Swedish shop.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> We have some new furniture being delivered today, it's coming from a very exclusive Swedish shop.


Have fun assembling


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> We have some new furniture being delivered today, it's coming from a very exclusive Swedish shop.


Will you be speaking like the chef on the Muppets ?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Mar 2018)

Not all their stuff needs assembling,


----------



## TVC (10 Mar 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Have fun assembling


It's a sofa, so just got to slip on the covers


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5177016, member: 21629"]Well. I'm jobless. This time for sure. The company does not want me anymore.[/QUOTE]
Sorry to hear that-but you sounded really unhappy there. Take care and good luck.



gom said:


> Local Waitrose sold out of toasted sesame oil


Symps to infinity and beyond!



PeteXXX said:


> I lost the sticking plaster that was on my left thumb end a few days ago.
> I found it this morning, poked up the end of the left thumbhole of my cycling gloves.
> 
> Totally unusable now though!


Keep calm and have some cake Pete!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> It's a sofa, so just got to slip on the covers


That sounds extremely difficult . It's not a thing you should rush into. It may need careful planning. I suggest you have a  .


----------



## TVC (10 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> That sounds extremely difficult . It's not a thing you should rush into. It may need careful planning. I suggest you have a  .


Serious point though, we've had several sofas over the years, a couple very expensive and they never last. We've had this Ikea one for ten years and have bought two new sets of covers for it (£40 a time) but finally the cushions don't want to go back into shape and the springs are sloppy. So we are replacing it with exactly the same, hopefully it will do us for another ten years.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Mar 2018)

Wine tasting evening was good fun last night but I have not been converted to Italian wine, the evening was finished off with a pannetoni tart which was to die for


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Serious point though, we've had several sofas over the years, a couple very expensive and they never last. We've had this Ikea one for ten years and have bought two new sets of covers for it (£40 a time) but finally the cushions don't want to go back into shape and the springs are sloppy. So we are replacing it with exactly the same, hopefully it will do us for another ten years.


We had to have our front window taken out when we bought our settee years ago. When we moved I cut the back so it could be folded down to get through the doors and plated it once it was installed .


----------



## HertzvanRental (10 Mar 2018)

Oxo said:


> Wedding anniversary or birthday?


I'm no cheapskate!

For her birthday I bought her a FULL set of drain rods!


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> I'm no cheapskate!
> 
> For her birthday I bought her a FULL set of drain rods!


Must have been a special birthday.
Proof romance is not dead.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Mar 2018)

It's here, assembled and TVC is taking the cardboard to the tip as I tidy up  They delivered at midday.


----------



## TVC (10 Mar 2018)

We are sitting on our new sofa, all is right with the World.


----------



## Speicher (10 Mar 2018)

I can join you and sit in my new chair wot was delivered yesterday.


----------



## potsy (10 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> I can join you and sit in my new chair wot was delivered yesterday.


I'm after a new chair too, want a recliner, any suggestions?


----------



## TVC (10 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> I'm after a new chair too, want a recliner, any suggestions?


Start a thread about it.


----------



## potsy (10 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Start a thread about it.


Can't be bothered


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Mar 2018)

Madam Fluff is now fully au fait with life in a motorhome.


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Madam Fluff is now fully au fait with life in a motorhome.
> View attachment 399385
> View attachment 399386


I think you'll find it's her motorhome.....


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Madam Fluff is now fully au fait with life in a motorhome.
> View attachment 399385
> View attachment 399386



A pretty face.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Mar 2018)

Life’s a beach....















Sun’s gone down, lights of Ramsgate twinkling in the distance, jazz is on, gin has been poured....


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Life’s a beach....
> 
> View attachment 399387
> View attachment 399388
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> I think you'll find it's her motorhome.....


Spot on


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Mar 2018)

A Foodie at work


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> WOT no shorts


Bit warm for shorts, obviously....


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Mar 2018)

Totally a home


----------



## HertzvanRental (10 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> A Foodie at work
> 
> View attachment 399396


Tuck your shirt in, man!

There are standards, even in Deal!


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2018)

Spotted a couple of factual errors in Ben Macintyre's otherwise excellent piece in The Times today. Have sent off an email pointing them out


----------



## Katherine (10 Mar 2018)

I can't believe the temperature difference in a week! Last weekend everything was cancelled but I had been planning the layers required to keep warm, now tomorrow I am wondering which layers to leave behind.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> WOT no shorts


3/4 length!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> Tuck your shirt in, man!
> 
> There are standards, even in Deal!


You’re right.... I’m appalled...


----------



## TVC (10 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> 3/4 length!


Yes, but so are your legs.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Mar 2018)

Mmmmm







Quince Gin. Fab neat. Don’t bother with tonic.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Don’t bother with tonic.


That's the first ever gin compliment I've ever seen!


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> WOT no shorts


He does have shorts on, honest.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Mar 2018)

There seems to be a lot of large frogs out and about tonight. My son and I rescued some really big ones from the road.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2018)

Did a lovely little charity cat show here today - it's run to raise funds for Ely & District CP.

Was Poppy's first outing on the show bench since November and Lexi's since June. Lexi came 2nd in her open to the overall BIS non-ped, so no disgrace there. Poppy won her open but got beaten for best of variety (non-pedigree female) by the overall BIS non-ped, so no disgrace there either. In sides, Lexi had a first, a second and a third, while Poppy had a first, a third and a fourth. Not too bad there either.

Though the sides the girls won put a smile on my face; Lexi won "cat shown in best condition", so last night's bath was worth it, and Poppy won "cat judge would most like to take home".

Oh, and I almost came home with another cat - fell in love with a 15 year old blue-cream BSH called Daisy who was up for homing - but it wouldn't work here sadly as Lexi would probably start bullying. Poppy has the size and tortietude to put up with Lexi's "stroppy madam" moments. Was chuffed to see Daisy get reserved right at the end of the day though as she was such a gentle sweetheart - I kept going back for purry, dribbly cuddles.


----------



## colly (10 Mar 2018)

I've had odd socks on all day. Just noticed. I don't think I have another pair like these.


----------



## colly (10 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Did a lovely little charity cat show here today - it's run to raise funds for Ely & District CP.
> 
> Was Poppy's first outing on the show bench since November and Lexi's since June. Lexi came 2nd in her open to the overall BIS non-ped, so no disgrace there. Poppy won her open but got beaten for best of variety (non-pedigree female) by the overall BIS non-ped, so no disgrace there either. In sides, Lexi had a first, a second and a third, while Poppy had a first, a third and a fourth. Not too bad there either.
> 
> ...



Clearly a catholic.......................https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-good-jokes.78142/page-397


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2018)

colly said:


> Clearly a catholic.......................https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-good-jokes.78142/page-397


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2018)

colly said:


> I've had odd socks on all day. Just noticed. I don't think I have another pair like these.



You should have - look in your sock drawer


----------



## colly (10 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> You should have - look in your *sock drawer*



Lost me there.


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2018)

colly said:


> Lost me there.


If you have one odd pair, you should have a matching odd pair…


----------



## pjd57 (10 Mar 2018)

colly said:


> Clearly a catholic.......................https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-good-jokes.78142/page-397


But not from Glasgow or West of Scotland !


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2018)

colly said:


> Lost me there.



Where else does one keep their socks? 

Or am I the only one here who dedicates a drawer in her chest of drawers to socks?!?!?!


----------



## Speicher (11 Mar 2018)

err...umm I think I have two drawers of socks, possibly perhaps.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> err...umm I think I have two drawers of socks, possibly perhaps.


Speaking from personal experience, having a ruthless sock cull of the holey ones, strays and widows is a splendidly rewarding experience. You might possibly get down to one drawer.


----------



## Speicher (11 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Speaking from personal experience, having a ruthless sock cull of the holey ones, strays and widows is a splendidly rewarding experience. You might possibly get down to one drawer.



Yes, I have just been to have a look.  They would all fit in one drawer. However, in artyficial light I have trouble differentiating between dark blue and black. So the blue socks are in a drawer with socks of other colours, and the black ones are in another drawer. If I put them all together they would fit in the same drawer.

There would then be the danger of my leaving the house wearing blue trousers and black socks.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I have just been to have a look.  They would all fit in one drawer. However, in artyficial light I have trouble differentiating between dark blue and black. So the blue socks are in a drawer with socks of other colours, and the black ones are in another drawer. If I put them all together they would fit in the same drawer.
> 
> There would then be the danger of my leaving the house wearing blue trousers and black socks.


As someone who regularly sets out with odd socks, my only advice would be.....have no fear.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I have just been to have a look.  They would all fit in one drawer. However, in artyficial light I have trouble differentiating between dark blue and black. So the blue socks are in a drawer with socks of other colours, and the black ones are in another drawer. If I put them all together they would fit in the same drawer.
> 
> There would then be the danger of my leaving the house wearing blue trousers and black socks.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Mar 2018)

Morning all....


----------



## mybike (11 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> I'm after a new chair too, want a recliner, any suggestions?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Speaking from personal experience, having a ruthless sock cull of the holey ones, strays and widows is a splendidly rewarding experience. You might possibly get down to one drawer.


Or one sock .


----------



## mybike (11 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> Tuck your shirt in, man!
> 
> There are standards, even in Deal!



Is there room?


----------



## HertzvanRental (11 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Morning all....
> 
> View attachment 399449


Good morning.

Have you two been evicted?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2018)

Morning ! I have been looking at another post which made me remember a TV documentary made years ago . The programme that I remembered was about a little boy from Glasgow who claimed that he had a previous life and lived on a remote Scottish Island. I found the U tube clip which contained some other similar stories. A bit spooky !


----------



## TVC (11 Mar 2018)

What a fantastic day for cycling, I'm promised a good turn out for the ride this morning and a couple of newbys too.


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Have you two been evicted?


Not yet :-). Brekkie soon.... if we can ever get ourselves out of bed!


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Mar 2018)

mybike said:


> Is there room?


Elasticated waists, that’s the trick :-)


----------



## GM (11 Mar 2018)

On this day 40 years ago I should have robbed all the jewellers in Hatton Garden of their rubies. ( See what I did there )


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> What a fantastic day for cycling, I'm promised a good turn out for the ride this morning and a couple of newbys too.



It looks good, however I have a Mothers day houseful so my ride will have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Mar 2018)




----------



## StuAff (11 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 399473


Decided to test the writer's arguments, I see…


----------



## raleighnut (11 Mar 2018)

StuAff said:


> Decided to test the writer's arguments, I see…


I didn't think he'd need the instruction book though.


----------



## TVC (11 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> It looks good, however I have a Mothers day houseful so my ride will have to wait till tomorrow.


A lovely 23 mile loop to Thornton reservoir. Only a small group today, many are on Mother's Day duties too. We did see plenty of people walking round holding bunches of flowers for some reason.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2018)

It's  here.

Having a lazy day, still feel so tired after yesterday.


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> A lovely 23 mile loop to Thornton reservoir. Only a small group today, many are on Mother's Day duties too. We did see plenty of people walking round holding bunches of flowers for some reason.



Son down from Warington, son and granddaughter paying their normal Sunday visit, plus stepson and stepdaughter visiting, its been a busy day. Doing a roast pork dinner, then take our son back to the station and off to the theater.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Mar 2018)

We went out for a walk this afternoon which took us through a churchyard, someone had put a Mothers day card on the ground-didn't even take it out of the wrapper.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2018)

I find Countryfile too depressing these days. I would much rather watch a disaster movie .


----------



## HertzvanRental (11 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> I'm no cheapskate!
> 
> For her birthday I bought her a FULL set of drain rods!


Following from this, today , I bought the lady breakfast, cooked dinner and, and bought her a thingy to remove weeds from block paving !


----------



## Katherine (11 Mar 2018)

I've had a lovely Mother's day. Rushed back from great bike ride to visit Mother-in-Law and then recieve visit from young Mr and Mrs K. After they'd gone and Mr K left for work, I had a peaceful time washing my bike, doing some tidying in the garden speaking to my own Mother, arranging my flowers, opening my chocolates, getting ready for tomorrow before finally catching up on CC!


----------



## Katherine (11 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I have just been to have a look.  They would all fit in one drawer. However, in artyficial light I have trouble differentiating between dark blue and black. So the blue socks are in a drawer with socks of other colours, and the black ones are in another drawer. If I put them all together they would fit in the same drawer.
> 
> There would then be the danger of my leaving the house wearing blue trousers and black socks.



I do exactly that too! Blue socks withe the coloured ones and black socks on their own.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2018)

Most of my socks are pink. 

Currently sat watching MOTD.


----------



## HertzvanRental (12 Mar 2018)

I buy Oddsocks. No need to bother with pairing.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2018)

Morning. The rain is wet !

Schrodie came in looking like a drowned rat . He made sure he shared his wetness with me before enjoying a good rub down with a towel .


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 Mar 2018)

Sasha is turning into a real adventure cat.

Since we have been taking her out in the Motorhome she has become really quite brave. In the early hours she decided to climb onto the top kitchen worktop where she fell down the back.

Getting worried she wasn't about as usual, my calls to her were replied with a very strangled yeowl from deep behind the units.

She has just been rescued by @Fab Foodie who pulled off the kickboards to let her out. She is now covered in dust and rather pleased with herself.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Bloody jet lag......


 From cycling ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Bloody jet lag......


It’s the price you pay for having fun!


----------



## mybike (12 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> From cycling ?



It's the speed.


----------



## TVC (12 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Bloody jet lag......


and the beer is rubbish.


----------



## TVC (12 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> My mate Gaby from Zurich calls VB vomit beer.


I very quickly switched to wine whilst I was there - their wine is pretty good though.


----------



## GM (12 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Bloody jet lag......




Iɟ ʎon sǝǝ ɯʎ qɹoʇɥǝɹ ʍɐupǝɹᴉuƃ ɐɹonup Wǝlqonɹuǝ' sɐʎ ɥǝllo ɟoɹ ɯǝ' ɥǝ,s ɐ ɹᴉuƃǝɹ ɟoɹ ʞǝuuʎ ɹoƃǝɹs˙ Ǝuɾoʎ¡


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2018)

You know we all learnt how to do joined up writing at school ?

Well my tablet has started to teach itself by adding letters in-between words !


----------



## Speicher (12 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Most of my socks are pink.
> 
> Currently sat watching MOTD.



Good idea, pink would be okay with blue or black trousies.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Mar 2018)

It's raining this morning...still lots of stubborn snow patches hanging on here in Cumbria.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2018)

Today has been a bathroom day. A bath, a load of hand washed laundry in the bath, and a new toilet seat fitted. Plus other activities best left unmentioned.


----------



## Electric_Andy (12 Mar 2018)

On Saturday me and the Mrs will be choosing bathroom taps, a shower, and some tiles. I hope we finally choose some, as my Dad is due to fit the new bathroom on 2nd April


----------



## ianrauk (12 Mar 2018)




----------



## potsy (12 Mar 2018)

Just put in my application for a new job, already not sure I really want it.

What's the etiquette on being offered a position but turning it down?


----------



## GM (12 Mar 2018)

@Fab Foodie glad to see a whippet winning Cruffs, good choice!


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> @Fab Foodie glad to see a whippet winning Cruffs, good choice!


I thought so, but.... demand and price will increase sadly.


----------



## Speicher (12 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Just put in my application for a new job, already not sure I really want it.
> 
> What's the etiquette on being offered a position but turning it down?



Is it with the same company or a different company?


----------



## screenman (12 Mar 2018)

I should have checked the lid on the large tupperware style pot that we keep granola in before shaking it.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2018)

I've had a spitting headache for most of the day .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Mar 2018)

Don't know what I've done to it but iPlayer wants to recommend childrens programmes in Welsh to me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Good idea, pink would be okay with blue or black trousies.


If, like me, you wear shorts and shoesies without socks.... life becomes much simpler!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> If, like me, you wear shorts and shoesies without socks.... life becomes much simpler!



Shoes - Socks = Smelly Shoes


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Mar 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Shoes - Socks = Smelly Shoes


Depends on the shoes....
I only have 1 pair that cause the stink-foot!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2018)

I couldn't find the old thread but a thought just popped into my head. It was an image of a loaf of salt, I can remember my mum buying them. I seem to remember they wrapped in blue waxed paper just like a loaf of bread.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I couldn't find the old thread but a thought just popped into my head. It was an image of a loaf of salt, I can remember my mum buying them. I seem to remember they wrapped in blue waxed paper just like a loaf of bread.


Sugar loaf?


----------



## Paulus (12 Mar 2018)

I'm off to work shortly, the last week of night shifts before I retire in April.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sugar loaf?


I never heard of one of those apart from the mountain.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2018)

I bought a pillar of salt and ended up with a Lot.


----------



## potsy (12 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Is it with the same company or a different company?


Same place, slightly different role.

Part of which I do now for free, would be paid a bit more and do more of it.


----------



## Katherine (12 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> You know we all learnt how to do joined up writing at school ?
> 
> Well my tablet has started to teach itself by adding letters in-between words !


I had similar problems with a keyboard app that I use called SwiftKey until I updated it. It was only on the Xenforo forums that played up.


----------



## Speicher (12 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Same place, slightly different role.
> 
> Part of which I do now for free, would be paid a bit more and do more of it.



Is that the training people part? Do you enjoy it? Do you get support from management?


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I bought a pillar of salt and ended up with a Lot.


Sounds a tale of biblical proportions....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sounds a tale of biblical proportions....


To be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## potsy (12 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Is that the training people part? Do you enjoy it? Do you get support from management?


Yes.
Not sure.
Some.


----------



## Katherine (12 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Yes.
> Not sure.
> Some.


I bet you are a brilliant teacher. Can you ask for more details and information before the interview?


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I never heard of one of those apart from the mountain.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_i7PKdQJU4


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Good idea, pink would be okay with blue or black trousies.



Pink socks are one of my few concessions to girly-ness 

As are my pink, sparkly Hello Kitty crocs.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2018)

Bit of a damp squib here today, meaning the bike ride was put on hold. 

Did go yellow stickering in Tesco though. Not bad pickings considering the "we're here every night" gang tag teamed stuff, so it was 4 vs 1... Bit peeved as one of them is a newbie who I showed the ropes to. She's thick as thieves with the others and looks down her nose at me now. 

On the upsides, I have found a judge to steward for at Cam Cat.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I never heard of one of those apart from the mountain.


Co. Wicklow?


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Mar 2018)

Bit damp on the beach and the temp has dropped again.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Co. Wicklow?


I thought I would look it up and discovered they are all over the place .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2018)

My wife was just complaining about the announcement on the TV that more than half of your daily intake of salt can be contained in Chinese takeaway.

My wife's argument is that if the Chinese meal is your main meal then that would constitute a major part of your daily intake.


----------



## TVC (13 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> 23c here in the lovely autumnal sun


Definitely time for a glass of the local plonk and a bit of Barramundi.


----------



## mybike (13 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Good idea, pink would be okay with blue or black trousies.



How about white ones?


----------



## raleighnut (13 Mar 2018)

mybike said:


> How about white ones?


----------



## hopless500 (13 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Where else does one keep their socks?
> 
> Or am I the only one here who dedicates a drawer in her chest of drawers to socks?!?!?!


I have a sock drawer


----------



## potsy (13 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> I bet you are a brilliant teacher. Can you ask for more details and information before the interview?


We've had a meeting already but as it's a complete change it is hard to know exactly what the role will entail.

Anyway my application is in and we'll have to wait and see now, they want 5 per shift so it's a big investment.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> We've had a meeting already but as it's a complete change it is hard to know exactly what the role will entail.
> 
> Anyway my application is in and we'll have to wait and see now, they want 5 per shift so it's a big investment.



See if you can get assurances of what will happen to you if they change their mind on this new set up. Will you be able to return to your current position?


----------



## potsy (13 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> .....as food taster in chief for the staff canteen.


Still not been in there this year 

I am now on the 6-2 fasting diet, today is my first fast day


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2018)

No Pogs today !

They seem to have vacated the scene. But the good news is that some dollops of spawn have started to change shape and are starting to elongate .


----------



## TVC (13 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> We've had a meeting already but as it's a complete change it is hard to know exactly what the role will entail.
> 
> Anyway my application is in and we'll have to wait and see now, they want 5 per shift so it's a big investment.


As Saltydog said, voice your uncertainties and ask to take this on for a probationary period until both sides are happy it is working. A decent company will let you step back into your current roll with no loss of face if you decide it is not for you.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2018)

I'm thinking of a couple of days cycling in Eire in the summer. Do I need a passport (at the moment) if travelling from UK?
Ta.


----------



## Speicher (13 Mar 2018)

@potsy - Do they tell you how many of your past trainees stayed on in the company? 

Bearing in mind that, for instance, if you have trained say twenty people, then I would guess that two left because they did not like the job, or decided to work elsewhere. Another two, again a guess, were not up to the doing the work, according to management, (nothing to do with your training). I am thinking of the bloke who wouldn't stop talking and had a problem with concentration. 

What I am trying to say is that if something like 75% of your trainees stay on, it gives you an idea of how good you are at training people. You still have to enjoy the work. You say they want five trainers per shift, so would you be doing it every shift? 

As other have said, is there a probationary period on this?


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm thinking of a couple of days cycling in Eire in the summer. Do I need a passport (at the moment) if travelling from UK?
> Ta.


No, unless you're flying there.


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I have a sock drawer


Me too


----------



## postman (13 Mar 2018)

If you leave Liverpool under cover of darkness you should arrive undetected by dawn,(she is not the brightest coast guard).


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> No, unless you're flying there.


Probably Fishguard / Rosslare ferry, if I manage to make the trip.. 102 Euro's return for me and the bike 

_EDIT: Liverpool / Belfast is just over £70 return..._


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2018)

I've just come back from a 4 mile cycle ride. It wasn't uneventful as first of all the QR on the saddle slipped and then the rear wheel QR slipped just as I was entering a roundabout . I was determined to carry on but the rear kept slipping so I did my short route


----------



## potsy (13 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> @potsy - Do they tell you how many of your past trainees stayed on in the company?
> 
> Bearing in mind that, for instance, if you have trained say twenty people, then I would guess that two left because they did not like the job, or decided to work elsewhere. Another two, again a guess, were not up to the doing the work, according to management, (nothing to do with your training). I am thinking of the bloke who wouldn't stop talking and had a problem with concentration.
> 
> ...


I have a 75% success rate, the other 25% was let go a few months back.

The probation period is already in place for the ones that get the jobs, 3 months.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Probably Fishguard / Rosslare ferry, if I manage to make the trip.. 102 Euro's return for me and the bike
> 
> _EDIT: Liverpool / Belfast is just over £70 return..._


Not Holyhead /Dublin ?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not Holyhead /Dublin ?


Not checked yet.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Probably Fishguard / Rosslare ferry, if I manage to make the trip.. 102 Euro's return for me and the bike
> 
> _EDIT: Liverpool / Belfast is just over £70 return..._


Holyhead / Dublin, much the same, pricewise. but a shorter journey time. £62 return from Pembroke.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Holyhead / Dublin, much the same, pricewise. but a shorter journey time. £62 return from Pembroke.
> View attachment 399773


Ta.. I’ll research further over the next couple of days.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2018)

I'm sat in Harveys Coffee Cabin with a teacake and coffee. I got back from Yoga looked at the nice day, got changed and an hour later I'm on my way, made up for loosing yesterdays ride to the weather.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2018)

People often wonder how they can make their garages / sheds Thief proof . I may have stumbled across an Idea which would make it extremely difficult.

I was trying to get a bike out earlier this morning and found it nearly impossible to move one without dragging them all out with it . In order to get several bikes into a small space I have stored them head to tail. Now with drop handlebars and pedals attached, whilst you are trying to untangle one situation you are inadvertently creating another.
Now an improvement to this anti theft idea is to slide an aluminium double ladder in from the other end of the garage so that it passes through the frames of all the cycles and is fixed firmly at the ends.
If you plan to go for a ride you will have to allow for extra time .


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> People often wonder how they can make their garages / sheds Thief proof . I may have stumbled across an Idea which would make it extremely difficult.
> 
> I was trying to get a bike out earlier this morning and found it nearly impossible to move one without dragging them all out with it . In order to get several bikes into a small space I have stored them head to tail. Now with drop handlebars and pedals attached, whilst you are trying to untangle one situation you are inadvertently creating another.
> Now an improvement to this anti theft idea is to slide an aluminium double ladder in from the other end of the garage so that it passes through the frames of all the cycles and is fixed firmly at the ends.
> If you plan to go for a ride you will have to allow for extra time .




I have always top and tailed the bikes in the shed. They do fit much more compact that way and easier to lock them all together.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2018)

I think I'm going to go for a  in a bit and enjoy the


----------



## GM (13 Mar 2018)

I've just got back from a ride and had a blood test as well.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Mar 2018)

More lousy weather forecast for the weekend


----------



## TVC (13 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> I've just got back from a ride and had a blood test as well.


Bloody hell, they're really taking this anti-doping stuff seriously these days.


----------



## GM (13 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Bloody hell, they're really taking this anti-doping stuff seriously these days.




Ha Ha, I like that! I''m afraid not as exciting as that, just a prostate test, as my GP recommended yesterday, you wouldn't believe what he did with his finger


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Pink socks are one of my few concessions to girly-ness
> 
> As are my pink, sparkly Hello Kitty crocs.


I read ,somewhere, that the two areas that men can lean towards their feminine side, are socks and pyjamas. Discuss!


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> Ha Ha, I like that! I''m afraid not as exciting as that, just a prostate test, as my GP recommended yesterday, you wouldn't believe what he did with his finger


You dont mean he picked his nose!!


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2018)

I am in need of something chocolatey.

And need to figure out how to deal with files I've been sent that my laptop can't deal with because my software is too old...


----------



## slowmotion (13 Mar 2018)

Today, I finally came to terms with one of the major disappointments of my life......

........my inability to stash a pencil behind my right ear.

I'm always losing them and an ear is the ideal place for storage, but mine stick out too far. I looked up "ear re-alignment surgery" today and discovered that it costs about £3500. Even if I negotiated a 50% discount from the otoplasty surgeon (I only need one pencil-friendly ear, not two), it's a high price to pay. With great sadness, I resigned myself to losing pencils for the rest of my days.


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Today, I finally came to terms with one of the major disappointments of my life......
> 
> ........my inability to stash a pencil behind my right ear.
> 
> I'm always losing them and an ear is the ideal place for storage, but mine stick out too far. I looked up "ear re-alignment surgery" today and discovered that it costs about £3500. Even if I negotiated a 50% discount from the otoplasty surgeon (I only need one pencil-friendly ear, not two), it's a high price to pay. With great sadness, I resigned myself to losing pencils for the rest of my days.


I had a similar problem. I used to stick the pencil in my watch strap.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2018)

@slowmotion Why not just tuck it under your nose and secure it there by a slight upward puckering of the top lip?
Simples


----------



## slowmotion (13 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> I had a similar problem. I used to stick the pencil in my watch strap.


Didn't you stab yourself in the forearm or wrist when you did anything? Surely, they would get broken too?


----------



## slowmotion (13 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> @slowmotion Why not just tuck it under your nose and secure it there by a slight upward puckering of the top lip?
> Simples


That would never work without some lip-enhancement procedure. OK, it costs about £350 but it only lasts a couple of months. I could wear one through my nose I suppose, PNG-style......


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Didn't you stab yourself in the forearm or wrist when you did anything? Surely, they would get broken too?


No. I wear my watch with the face on the inside. Pencil through strap on outside. 
Did this for years. Still do.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Today, I finally came to terms with one of the major disappointments of my life......
> 
> ........my inability to stash a pencil behind my right ear.
> 
> I'm always losing them and an ear is the ideal place for storage, but mine stick out too far. I looked up "ear re-alignment surgery" today and discovered that it costs about £3500. Even if I negotiated a 50% discount from the otoplasty surgeon (I only need one pencil-friendly ear, not two), it's a high price to pay. With great sadness, I resigned myself to losing pencils for the rest of my days.


Double sided sticky tape could be your friend


----------



## slowmotion (13 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> No. I wear my watch with the face on the inside. Pencil through strap on outside.
> Did this for years. Still do.


I just tried a dummy run and stabbed myself all over the place. Anyway, I'm glad it works for you. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I just tried a dummy run and stabbed myself all over the place. Anyway, I'm glad it works for you. Thanks for the suggestion.


It did take me 50 years to perfect it!


----------



## slowmotion (13 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> It did take me 50 years to perfect it!


Oh, I can see how it might just work.......


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 399917
> 
> Oh, I can see how it might just work.......


How'd you fit that under your watch strap?


----------



## Oxo (14 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> How'd you fit that under your watch strap?


Pointy end first.


----------



## Katherine (14 Mar 2018)

Happy Pi Day


----------



## TVC (14 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> OK, Reg, Hops, Hills and Fabbers.....it’s gin time here in Australia
> 
> View attachment 399933


That old bloke has even followed you to Oz, that's proper stalking.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> Happy Pi Day


Vernon Levy, GRHS. Great proponent of Pie, Pork Pie, Pi, and Raspberry Pi, as well as cycling.


----------



## Katherine (14 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Vernon Levy, GRHS. Great proponent of Pie, Pork Pie, Pi, and Raspberry Pi, as well as cycling.


Perfect


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2018)

Today I have seen my first bee and bought two Christmas presents.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> OK, Reg, Hops, Hills and Fabbers.....it’s gin time here in Australia
> 
> View attachment 399933


 enjoy.

Any particular one ?


----------



## TVC (14 Mar 2018)

Tonight we will be Numanoid.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Tonight we will be Numanoid.


----------



## Lavender Rose (14 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5182198, member: 21629"]Another 42k added to my 2018 mileage. I blame @Charlotte Alice Button [/QUOTE]

It was so freaking awesome to see you x


----------



## HertzvanRental (14 Mar 2018)

Golf club A.G.M. today.
Re-elected as Treasurer.


That's another holiday sorted!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Mar 2018)

Wow just watched some of the para Olympic skiers.

Totally Awesome !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2018)

I'm back !
We decided to go to the seaside this morning on the spur of the moment. It was very windy .
I managed to complete the whole journey mainly using one pedal .
I spotted a tall ship which I shall call " Bob ! "
The pictures might explain.


----------



## StuAff (14 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> View attachment 400054
> 
> 
> The barista seems to have changed my name


Perhaps it was to avoid confusion with other Bruces.....


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Mar 2018)

Gary Numan has grown into himself and aged very well 

Awesome show, not a gig, a show


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Today I have seen my first bee and bought two Christmas presents.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2018)

I am eating a chocolate fudge dessert while waiting for a bread to prove.

Cut two wheelbarrows of logs from branches brought down in recent gales.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Mar 2018)

New stair carpet fitted today.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> I am eating a chocolate fudge dessert while waiting for a bread to prove.
> 
> Cut two wheelbarrows of logs from branches brought down in recent gales.



We are drinking wine and eating pringles.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> New stair carpet fitted today.
> View attachment 400082



Nice colour.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We are drinking wine and eating pringles.



Keep the wine, I'm teetotal, but can you please wang a tube of pringles in my direction?  (as long as they're not the salt n vinegar ones)


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> New stair carpet fitted today.
> View attachment 400082



Cunning colour choice.  Doesn't show the dirt.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Cunning colour choice.  Doesn't show the dirt.


Guy in the carpet shop says almost every sale just now is grey.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Guy in the carpet shop says almost every sale just now is grey.



Doesn't surprise me. Cream may be fashionable and looks light & airy, but as soon as you start tracking stuff on them... Don't have carpets here, just wood, tiles and plenty of rugs. Easier to handle in the long run.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Keep the wine, I'm teetotal, but can you please wang a tube of pringles in my direction?  (as long as they're not the salt n vinegar ones)



BBQ flavour, I don't like them but I have been drinking wine so...

I love salt and vinegar although with pringles I prefer cocaine sorry sour cream and chive flavour.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> BBQ flavour, I don't like them but I have been drinking wine so...
> 
> I love salt and vinegar although with pringles I prefer cocaine sorry sour cream and chive flavour.



Ooooh, I love bbq flavour crisps. After cheese and paprika, they're my faves. Sour cream & chive is good too.

While I like salt & vinegar on my chips, I don't like salt & vinegar crisps as they tend to be somewhat overpowering.

P.S. I've developed a liking for Lidl's sweet chilli multigrain crisp thingies.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Doesn't surprise me. Cream may be fashionable and looks light & airy, but as soon as you start tracking stuff on them... Don't have carpets here, just wood, tiles and plenty of rugs. Easier to handle in the long run.



I am not a fan of wood floors, I like to feel carpet under my feet.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2018)

Mmmmm, there's wood and there's wood... My downstairs is done with a recycled ballroom floor - it's wonderful 

But the rugs on it are nice too. 

It's as much practicality here as anything, as being rural, mud gets tracked around even when having indoor and outdoor footwear. Yep, and then there are the girls, who, being cats, don't change their shoes.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2018)

The three grain and caraway bread is about halfway through it's bake. It smells amazing.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, there's wood and there's wood... My downstairs is done with a recycled ballroom floor - it's wonderful
> 
> But the rugs on it are nice too.
> 
> It's as much practicality here as anything, as being rural, mud gets tracked around even when having indoor and outdoor footwear. Yep, and then there are the girls, who, being cats, don't change their shoes.


Yep. Hard to pop a full carpet in the washing machine!


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Yep. Hard to pop a full carpet in the washing machine!



Or whack it with a beater


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2018)

I think I saw Gary Human at Kemble, but at the time he had a Harvard .


----------



## raleighnut (15 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> I am eating a chocolate fudge dessert while waiting for a bread to prove.
> 
> Cut two wheelbarrows of logs from branches brought down in recent gales.


I managed to hack up 3 pallets yesterday, good job cos it's persisting it down today.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2018)

I was given a cold wet face wash as Schrodie let me know it was raining this morning.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Gary Numan has grown into himself and aged very well
> 
> Awesome show, not a gig, a show
> 
> ...


He turned 60 earlier this week. I have never seen him do a bad show.
His new album is also very good.


----------



## Katherine (15 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I am not a fan of wood floors, I like to feel carpet under my feet.


Me too.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> Me too.


The solition is to have wood floors for cleanliness and then just strap a piece of carpet onto each foot just for the feel....


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> BBQ flavour, I don't like them but I have been drinking wine so...
> 
> I love salt and vinegar although with pringles I prefer cocaine sorry sour cream and chive flavour.


My paymasters make the flavours for Pringles....


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> ......have you ever thought of taking that idea to Dragons Den?


Is it a comedy show?


----------



## ianrauk (15 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> The solition is to have wood floors for cleanliness and then just strap a piece of carpet onto each foot just for the feel....


And you can name them 'slippers'


----------



## roadrash (15 Mar 2018)

that's @Markymark in the middle..


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, there's wood and there's wood... My downstairs is done with a recycled ballroom floor - it's wonderful
> 
> But the rugs on it are nice too.
> 
> It's as much practicality here as anything, as being rural, mud gets tracked around even when having indoor and outdoor footwear. Yep, and then there are the girls, who, being cats, don't change their shoes.


Schools had lovely wooden floors, whenever we got the chance we would lay on our backs and propel ourselves around the floor. Great fun !


----------



## GM (15 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, there's wood and there's wood... My downstairs is done with a recycled ballroom floor - it's wonderful




Is that so you can waltz into the kitchen to make yourself a cup of tea


----------



## Lavender Rose (15 Mar 2018)

That ballroom floor idea sounds lovely @Reynard ! I bet there are lots of old buildings with beautiful old wooden floors that are being wasted! Should totally attach a photo of it


----------



## Speicher (15 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> The three grain and caraway bread is about halfway through it's bake. It smells amazing.



Caraway seed cake is one of my (many) favourites. Which three grains are you using?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> My paymasters make the flavours for Pringles....


Introducing a prawn flavor to the States may be nice. Otherwise, I have to go to the local to get them, and they are full on crisps. A Pringle option would be welcome. A "tastes of the world" packaging would not be remiss.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I managed to hack up 3 pallets yesterday, good job cos it's persisting it down today.



It's why I did the wood yesterday as it's been  here too; previous week's cold weather put a real dent in my stash of logs.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> The solition is to have wood floors for cleanliness and then just strap a piece of carpet onto each foot just for the feel....



Reminds me of the things you get made to wear in Polish museums


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> That ballroom floor idea sounds lovely @Reynard ! I bet there are lots of old buildings with beautiful old wooden floors that are being wasted! Should totally attach a photo of it



Not the best pic, but here you go - just to give an idea. It's an old pic as Poppy was a kitten and she's playing fetch with paper balls.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Caraway seed cake is one of my (many) favourites. Which three grains are you using?



Wheat, oat & whole rye - used equal quantities of each. Bread is lovely btw, don't think it will last long.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Introducing a prawn flavor to the States may be nice. Otherwise, I have to go to the local to get them, and they are full on crisps. A Pringle option would be welcome. A "tastes of the world" packaging would not be remiss.


We don't get to decide unfortunately....


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2018)

My feet are cold. I have now got a hot water bottle.


----------



## mybike (15 Mar 2018)

Thought I'd have a 10 minute session on the turbo after a 30 minute walk. Seems I'm better than I thought.







Or maybe not.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Mar 2018)

Early night tonight


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2018)

mybike said:


> Thought I'd have a 10 minute session on the turbo after a 30 minute walk. Seems I'm better than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 400178
> 
> ...


Five minutes spent going nowhere at the end though!
Speed 0mph


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2018)

I'm getting my banjo fingers going again


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> I'm getting my banjo fingers going again


Noooooooooo


----------



## HertzvanRental (15 Mar 2018)

We have had an Irish chap move into the neighbourhood ! He likes his music and misses the craic that seems to be the norm in Irish pubs. So he started his own ! Once a month he finds an accommodating ,local, pub and has a two hour music session. Went to my first one tonight. Guitars, Ukes, Accordions and God knows what else! Lots of fun. I shall go again.


----------



## TVC (15 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Noooooooooo


Surely you can't hear it from there.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Mar 2018)

Our moggy had a bit of silly time


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Our moggy had a bit of silly time
> View attachment 400198



Ah, someone's taken the batteries out. 

I have one zonked out on my cycling lycra and another suckered up to the radiator in the dining room.


----------



## tyred (15 Mar 2018)

I'm after gluing the heel back on my shoe.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Mar 2018)

I got dog poo on my cycling shoes today.
None on the new carpet thankfully.


----------



## gavgav (15 Mar 2018)

I’m half way through a 2 day Prince 2 Project Management Course, with an exam tomorrow afternoon......My head hurts!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2018)

I've got my mum in hospital right now. How much should I charge her for bike-taxi work? 3 days, 35 miles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2018)

Spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Mar 2018)

Apparently I set the record yesterday, and the nurse was relieved I had a fairly wide back... 120 patches stuck to my back.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2018)

Ooh! The sun is up .


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Noooooooooo





TVC said:


> Surely you can't hear it from there.


If a Man plays a Banjo in the middle if a forest and nobody is there to hear it, it still sounds awful....


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Our moggy had a bit of silly time
> View attachment 400198


Was it the pickin’?


----------



## mybike (16 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Five minutes spent going nowhere at the end though!
> Speed 0mph



In reality, 10 minutes going nowhere. And yet I can testify that I was pedalling all the time.


----------



## mybike (16 Mar 2018)

gavgav said:


> I’m half way through a 2 day Prince 2 Project Management Course, with an exam tomorrow afternoon......My head hurts!!



We all feel for you.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Mar 2018)

Mundane #1: I had my first French lesson in 37 years on Wednesday. It starts with the basics: determiners, some letter sounds. Hell, in no time I'll be as fluent as a French 2-year old!  The lessons 37 years ago were during my first 2 years of high school, and are a dim memory now. Hopefully, I'll learn enough to actually be able to use some of it in September, as I cycle through the Pyrenees.

Mundane #2: My broadband internet connection 3 days ago decided it would be anything but broad, or even working for that matter. But when I got home from work just now, it was working: just in time for the weekend.  Somebody must have listened to my fault report.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Mar 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Mundane #1: I had my first French lesson in 37 years on Wednesday. It starts with the basics: determiners, some letter sounds. Hell, in no time I'll be as fluent as a French 2-year old!  The lessons 37 years ago were during my first 2 years of high school, and are a dim memory now. Hopefully, I'll learn enough to actually be able to use some of it in September, as I cycle through the Pyrenees.
> 
> Mundane #2: My broadband internet connection 3 days ago decided it would be anything but broad, or even working for that matter. But when I got home from work just now, it was working: just in time for the weekend.  Somebody must have listened to my fault report.



Bon chance avec les leçons.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Mar 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Bon chance avec les leçons.


Merci beaucoup, monsieur.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Mar 2018)




----------



## Roadhump (16 Mar 2018)

gavgav said:


> I’m half way through a 2 day Prince 2 Project Management Course, with an exam tomorrow afternoon......My head hurts!!


Sounds like a good sleep aid ZZZZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## The Crofted Crest (16 Mar 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Bon chance avec les leçons.



Bonne.


----------



## Speicher (16 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! The sun is up .



Has he got his hat on?


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Has he got his hat on?



Is he coming out to play?


----------



## TVC (16 Mar 2018)

gavgav said:


> I’m half way through a 2 day Prince 2 Project Management Course, with an exam tomorrow afternoon......My head hurts!!


You have my sympathy, fortunately my days of Prince are long behind me


----------



## Speicher (16 Mar 2018)

I am feeling lazy today, so I am still in bed.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Mar 2018)

Tesco crunchy peanut butter is actually rather nice


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2018)

mybike said:


> In reality, 10 minutes going nowhere. And yet I can testify that I was pedalling all the time.


Why the zero speed for five minutes, burn out on the first half of the run?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Has he got his hat on?


Sorry ! Couldn't see it was a bit bright .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2018)

I just opened up a new resealable package of Cheddar cheese. It said "Tear here ".
So I did ,but it didn't . So I've had to use a new bag .


----------



## hopless500 (16 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> I hope she's OK and gets better soon.
> 
> 
> 40p a mile is the usual rate


45p nowadays


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2018)

Had a fried cheese sandwich for lunch.

I think that's fuelled me up enough to go for a ride in a bit.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Mar 2018)

We have curry for dinner this evening.


----------



## postman (16 Mar 2018)

Tomorrow is George's birthday, he is my elderly neighbour,who i sit with twice a week.tonight he will be having a Waitrose iced cinnamon bun.And seeing it would be unkind to sit and watch him eat alone,i too am having one.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Mar 2018)

postman said:


> View attachment 400277
> Tomorrow is George's birthday, he is my elderly neighbour,who i sit with twice a week.tonight he will be having a Waitrose iced cinnamon bun.And seeing it would be unkind to sit and watch him eat alone,i too am having one.


Any excuse....


----------



## raleighnut (16 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We have curry for dinner this evening.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Mar 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> My son completed half his Bikeability course by end of Tuesday. Other half been postponed for two weeks. I’ll let the school off on that one



So my son has completed the remaining two days of his Bikeability course at school this week and received his certificate. One very proud father. 

Most of the course was done on the road on the nearby housing estate which is far better than weaving between cones in a school playground like I did for Cycling Proficiency at school. I’ve seen how much it helped my son and that he does know his basics of the Highway Code which is great. His confidence has improved dramatically as well as his skill when signalling and looking over his shoulders.


----------



## gavgav (16 Mar 2018)

Prince 2 Foundation Exam Passed 

Now for copious amounts of.....


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2018)

postman said:


> View attachment 400277
> Tomorrow is George's birthday, he is my elderly neighbour,who i sit with twice a week.tonight he will be having a Waitrose iced cinnamon bun.And seeing it would be unkind to sit and watch him eat alone,i too am having one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> I am feeling lazy today, so I am still in bed.
> 
> View attachment 400231


An owl feather duvet must be really warm.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> 45p nowadays


Oh good, that's an extra £2.35!


----------



## Speicher (16 Mar 2018)

Prince? I haven't looked it up but am guessing - Patient record index national clinical excellence?


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5184147, member: 21629"]Done 2 rides today. Solo and duet. 
80k in total. [/QUOTE]
Been a great day for it. Sadly the weather for the next 2 days means not much chance of cycling for me :-(


----------



## TVC (16 Mar 2018)

Morning Rocky, how's Syd?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Projects in Controlled Environments......but widely used in the NHS.


Bah, I prefer to believe it's an entrance exam for the royal family!


----------



## slowmotion (16 Mar 2018)

I just reviewed my badly-managed forest of 1/4" shank router bits. The orange dome-headed one, second from right, is going to work tomorrow after decades of
rest.


----------



## Katherine (16 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Tesco crunchy peanut butter is actually rather nice



I agree ,having been a fan for quite a while. Rather good on hot buttered toast. It's my go-to sandwich filler for work when I'm short of time usually with raspberry jam but this week it's been Roses lime marmalade! 



gavgav said:


> Prince 2 Foundation Exam Passed
> 
> Now for copious amounts of.....
> 
> View attachment 400299



Congratulations to you!


----------



## Katherine (16 Mar 2018)

It's been such a lovely blue skies day, much warmer and dryer than forecast. I'm so not ready for winter again tomorrow!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> I agree ,having been a fan for quite a while. Rather good on hot buttered toast. It's my go-to sandwich filler for work when I'm short of time usually with raspberry jam but this week it's been Roses lime marmalade!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you!


I did lime marmalade for a while but moved onto ginger preserve. That lasted a good while and then I stopped doing sweet stuff for some reason.


----------



## Katherine (16 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I did lime marmalade for a while but moved onto ginger preserve. That lasted a good while and then I stopped doing sweet stuff for some reason.


The sandwiches have been crunchy peanut butter and lime marmalade together!


----------



## gavgav (16 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Many congratulations Gav
> 
> Enjoy your celebrations


Thanks @User14044


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> The sandwiches have been crunchy peanut butter and lime marmalade together!


Sorry, I should have been clearer - lime then ginger with crunchy peanut butter


----------



## Katherine (16 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sorry, I should have been clearer - lime then ginger with crunchy peanut butter


Oooh. I'll be trying that !


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2018)

Managed a 16 mile ride at teatime - my knees and quads aren't particularly happy about that as was battling the wind for all but two of those 16 miles.

I think I've rather earned that sultana scone slathered in butter and orange curd. 

P.S. Smooth peanut butter & chocolate spread on toast.  (I don't *do* crunchy peanut butter)


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Mar 2018)

Peanut butter...


----------



## pjd57 (16 Mar 2018)

I had a couple of pints in the local pub tonight.
The Rams Head in Maryhill.
It's not changed much in the last 45 years. Just not as busy now. Like most pubs.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 400316
> I just reviewed my badly-managed forest of 1/4" shank router bits. The orange dome-headed one, second from right, is going to work tomorrow after decades of
> rest.


I heard of a bed of nails but isn't that a bit OTT ?


----------



## slowmotion (17 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I heard of a bed of nails but isn't that a bit OTT ?


They are all hopelessly blunt. It's quite comfortably really.


----------



## TVC (17 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Weather is cr@p
> 
> View attachment 400339


The view behind the prof isn't up to much either 

I bet you can't stop smiling.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> They are all hopelessly blunt. It's quite comfortably really.


You drift off to sleep in no time !


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> The sun is setting in Double Bay
> 
> View attachment 400345
> 
> ...



Weather is here, wish you were lovely.....


----------



## mybike (17 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why the zero speed for five minutes, burn out on the first half of the run?



I suspect it may be down to the quality of the sensor. Either that or the battery is running down. Maybe both. I seriously doubt I managed >20mph.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2018)

As it looks like it's snowing but there's no trace of snow on the rooftops I can only conclude that it's white rain.


----------



## mybike (17 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> As it looks like it's snowing but there's no trace of snow on the rooftops I can only conclude that it's white rain.



Snow on roofs and grass here, temperature 32.9 so higher than @User14044 is experiencing.


----------



## potsy (17 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> The sun is setting in Double Bay
> 
> View attachment 400345
> 
> ...


We were promised a dusting of snow for when we woke up, so far nothing, it is rather  though.

Maybe 2c.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Mar 2018)

gavgav said:


> Prince 2 Foundation Exam Passed
> 
> Now for copious amounts of.....
> 
> View attachment 400299


Well done Gav.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Mar 2018)

Yep, white sleety/snowy stuff here too, the fire might get lit a bit early today.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> The sun is setting in Double Bay
> 
> View attachment 400345
> 
> ...



Minus one in Coventry, snow showers and a strong blustery wind, my ride this morning has been cancelled.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2018)

It's snowing ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Mar 2018)

The cars here are lightly dusted with frozen snow, but the ground is clear. It’s -1 degrees.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> The sun is setting in Double Bay
> 
> View attachment 400345
> 
> ...


Snowy!


----------



## hopless500 (17 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> The sun is setting in Double Bay
> 
> View attachment 400345
> 
> ...


----------



## hopless500 (17 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> The sun is setting in Double Bay
> 
> View attachment 400345
> 
> ...


Farking hideous.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2018)

I put some washing on the line, sunshine and strong winds should help it to dry.


----------



## Katherine (17 Mar 2018)

My journey south has been a mixture of swirling snow and sunshine. Lots of people wearing green at Warwick services!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2018)

Rain and freezing rain here, about 32. Not bad at all, pretty springlike for these parts at this time of year. A very happy *St Patricks' Day* to all and sundry.


----------



## midlife (17 Mar 2018)

I have been awarded an Addicted Trophy.... Maybe I need therapy.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> My journey south has been a mixture of swirling snow and sunshine. Lots of people wearing green at Warwick services!


Elves ?


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2018)

Happy St Gertrude's Day everyone!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Happy St Gertrude's Day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 400411


It's St Pussy's Day!


----------



## alicat (17 Mar 2018)

Foghorn has arrived next door.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2018)

When our new sofa was delivered last weekend TVC decided to keep a cushion from our old one. Spoilt?


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> When our new sofa was delivered last weekend TVC decided to keep a cushion from our old one. Spoilt?
> 
> View attachment 400423



No, not at all.


----------



## roadrash (17 Mar 2018)

jackanory for cats...


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2018)

It has been snowing .


----------



## slowmotion (17 Mar 2018)

After weeks of lethargy, the amaryllis has suddenly gone batsh*t crazy.


----------



## hopless500 (17 Mar 2018)

2-3 inches of snow and it's drifting as it's still damned windy out there 
Summer had better be really really really good.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2018)

A preferment that was threatening to escape its bowl after only nine hours has resulted in some unintentional late night bread making. At least I can do the bulk ferment in the fridge.

Now I really need a


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> 2-3 inches of snow and it's drifting as it's still damned windy out there
> Summer had better be really really really good.


95 started the same way!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Mar 2018)

We’ve had about 3” of snow too. Hopefully, it’ll be gone by Tuesday when the temperature increases. Another Sunday with no ride for the kids and I.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2018)

Ooh ! Morning. That is a bit of a surprise. It looks like we have had about 2 inches of snow. I can feel a toboggan ride coming on.

I put a bowl of food out for the birds and threw some chunks of sausage out for them. We just had a Crow, 2 Magpies, and a Blackbird visit .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2018)

The snow is coming down really hard now !


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2018)

I might dig out a bike for a laugh .


----------



## TVC (18 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> No snow here
> 
> View attachment 400444


The Oxford canal looks nice.


----------



## TVC (18 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> The Australian navy has decided to invade Summertown
> 
> View attachment 400453


We're still waiting for the pictures of you at Manly or Bondi. Budgie smugglers not required btw.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> The Australian navy has decided to invade Summertown
> 
> View attachment 400453


Looks like Kaliningrad in the summer!


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> We're still waiting for the pictures of you at Manly or Bondi. Budgie smugglers not required btw.


Or Manly Budgie smugglers...


----------



## mybike (18 Mar 2018)

mybike said:


> Snow on roofs and grass here, temperature 32.9 so higher than @User14044 is experiencing.


 
After last night's heavy snow there is some snow on side roads and pavement but it is slushy. There was some evidence of near freezing slush on the towpath. Current temperature 32.7


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 Mar 2018)

I am enjoying a week in Dorsetshire. Movement today may be limited!


----------



## TVC (18 Mar 2018)

I am done with the decorating for this weekend. All the walls, doors and woodwork are cleaned, filled and sanded. In the next thrilling episode our hero battles with a roller and emulsion.


----------



## TVC (18 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> I’ll wait till Reg posts a selfie of him in his posing pouch.


Don't encourage him.


----------



## TVC (18 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> I think we are safe for a few more weeks


I could get him to e-mail them over and I could post them on his behalf if you are that desperate to see them.

Anyway, have you been to the beaches yet?


----------



## Speicher (18 Mar 2018)

We have snow here.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Mar 2018)

Just cleared the drive of 3” of snow.  Time for


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> We have snow here.
> 
> View attachment 400465


So, that's a snowy owl, right?


----------



## TVC (18 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> No beaches yet. We’ve found a lovely open air 50m pool (The Andrew Boy Charlton Pool) over looking Woolloomooloo Bay. It seems a perfect place to take a little exercise and then pose with the locals.
> 
> Just met Rob at the airport. He’s flown in from Fiji. It’s special because we’ve not seen him for 4 months.


The pool by the Botanic Gardens, very nice. OK then have you seen the bats roosting in the gardens? Whrn we went we wondered if we would spot any and there were thousands of the nobbers just hanging there watching us, like cats in leather jackets.

I bet Rob has some tales to tell.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> No beaches yet. We’ve found a lovely open air 50m pool (The Andrew Boy Charlton Pool) over looking Woolloomooloo Bay. It seems a perfect place to take a little exercise and then pose with the locals.
> 
> Just met Rob at the airport. He’s flown in from Fiji. It’s special because we’ve not seen him for 4 months.





TVC said:


> The pool by the Botanic Gardens, very nice. OK then have you seen the bats roosting in the gardens? Whrn we went we wondered if we would spot any and there were thousands of the nobbers just hanging there watching us, like cats in leather jackets.
> 
> I bet Rob has some tales to tell.



Sitting in the botanic gardens with a fresh juice and sandwich lunch on a beautiful sunny day in the middle of October, watching the world go by 

Hope the 3 of you get plenty of time together


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Mar 2018)

I'm just going to do an hour on my exercise bike,while watching one of my favourite videos. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU-OTH017vM

C'mon Lance!!!

On a bit of a side note,is it ok to put raisins out for the birds? I have a bag of peanuts and raisins. I can't be bothered to separate the raisins from the nuts,but if they're bad for wild birds i'll have to.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm just going to do an hour on my exercise bike,while watching one of my favourite videos.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU-OTH017vM
> 
> ...




Birds eat berries and raisins are basically over ripe grapes so I don't see why not.


----------



## TVC (18 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> We have snow here.
> 
> View attachment 400465


Hang in there Wol.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2018)

I went and changed the front wheel on my bike for a smooth tyred one and then went for a 2 1/2 mile play in the snow. It handled a lot better than my last ride with the knobbly tyre. I had fun !
When I got back I picked up my toboggan and then went for another play.


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> On a bit of a side note,is it ok to put raisins out for the birds?


Yes they'll be fine, but the peanuts must be unsalted 

Just make sure your little dog doesn't eat them, they are harmful to dogs.


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 Mar 2018)

@potsy , I saw an Egret at Holes Bay, Poole, yesterday. 

For some reason, you came to mind!


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2018)

We has icicles.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2018)

We have had 2 1/2 to 3 inches of snow today. It seems as though we have had more snow here than surrounding areas which is unusual .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Mar 2018)

Snowing again with less wind. That's all. After a brief introduction to Fourpure beers (definitely to be resumed) , I think I should retire for a late afternoon snooze.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2018)

Not much snow here. Most of it has blown away and the rest has turned to ice.

Sat by the fire with feline company and watching the football.


----------



## HertzvanRental (18 Mar 2018)

Dinner is served!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2018)

Just had a Dinwows update and now I have a laptop with a black screen and a little arrow but nothing else . 

I thought the last image was a plunger for an explosive charge .


----------



## raleighnut (18 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Just had a Dinwows update and now I have a laptop with a black screen and a little arrow but nothing else .
> 
> I thought the last image was a plunger for an explosive charge .


I've got an 'update' just arrived, bit worried to let it run now. #Fakeupdate ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Mar 2018)

We had snow yesterday and snow today.

Next weekend it will be 10 degrees and the beast from the east will have knobbed off North.

Winter will be history and Spring will have sprung 

This is your positive daily vibe bought to you by Life on the Beach


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Did I mention it’s going to be 29c here today?


Warming up here by midweek, might even hit 10c


----------



## potsy (18 Mar 2018)

The bird bath this morning


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I've got an 'update' just arrived, bit worried to let it run now. #Fakeupdate ?


It has finally rectified itself and is now working. It must have got into a bit of a tiz.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> The bird bath this morning
> 
> View attachment 400544


It looks just like a pie !


----------



## hopless500 (18 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Did I mention it’s going to be 29c here today?


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> The bird bath this morning
> 
> View attachment 400544


No Penguins?


----------



## TVC (18 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> The bird bath this morning
> 
> View attachment 400544


It's better if you fill it with water, I'm sure yoghurt isn't that good for sparrows.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2018)

Time for a serving of crumble & custard.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2018)

We've a Bald Eagle on the loose in the area. Pet owners have been advised to keep them indoors.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Mar 2018)

Sasha the cat has an eye infection so it's a trip to the vets tonight.

I need to polish my wrestling skills as no doubt the treatment will be eye ointment . It could be an interesting week.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2018)

Morning. We had another heavy snowstorm last night but there must have been a bit of a thaw as there is only another inch that has been added. The wind must have picked as there has been a lot of drifting.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2018)

The weather peeps just announced that there are Yellow Ice warnings.

Beware of yellow ice !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2018)

Has there been a decline in downhill skiing ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> On a bit of a side note,is it ok to put raisins out for the birds? I have a bag of peanuts and raisins. I can't be bothered to separate the raisins from the nuts,but if they're bad for wild birds i'll have to.


I woke up to look outside my kitchen window to see the nuts and raisins had been tipped out the plastic box i'd put them in. The box was about 10 feet from where i placed it and the nuts,raisins and pieces of bread were scattered around. I'd like to think that a fox or another wild creature had helped itself to some fodder on a freezing winter's night. I hope some nasty git hasn't kicked the box over on purpose,saying it looked unsightly or something like that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sasha the cat has an eye infection so it's a trip to the vets tonight.
> 
> I need to polish my wrestling skills as no doubt the treatment will be eye ointment . It could be an interesting week.


We have gaffer tape and tie-wraps....


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> We have gaffer tape and tie-wraps....


Welders gloves too I'll bet.


----------



## mybike (19 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. We had another heavy snowstorm last night but there must have been a bit of a thaw as there is only another inch that has been added. The wind must have picked as there has been a lot of drifting.



The snow we had is disappearing from paths but freezing. Had to take the car in for MOT but abandoned the planned walk home, just too slippery.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2018)

mybike said:


> The snow we had is disappearing from paths but freezing. Had to take the car in for MOT but abandoned the planned walk home, just too slippery.


It's the same here. The sun is making everything look pretty but there is a freezing wind .


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> We've a Bald Eagle on the loose in the area. Pet owners have been advised to keep them indoors.


I'll keep my Bald Eagle indoors, then.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'll keep my Bald Eagle indoors, then.


Yours should be safe enough.


----------



## Speicher (19 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Has there been a decline in downhill skiing ?


Yes, it has been an uphill struggle to inspire enthusiasm for that sport.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Mar 2018)

I bought half a kilo of pork and marmalade sausages in Cranston's Butchers, Penrith today.


----------



## Oxo (19 Mar 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I bought half a kilo of pork and marmalade sausages in Cranston's Butchers, Penrith today.


Do you have them on toast?


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Mar 2018)

Oxo said:


> Do you have them on toast?


Homemade sourdough toast, obvs!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes, it has been an uphill struggle to inspire enthusiasm for that sport.


I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## HertzvanRental (19 Mar 2018)

Ventured out today. Met a lady, with all the kit, who was off to do some cross country skiing !


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> We have gaffer tape and tie-wraps....


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2018)

Saw a barn owl flying around my garden this morning while I was picking some daffs to pop in a vase.

Guess the recent bad weather has forced them to go hunting in the daytime. Nice to see, though.


----------



## potsy (19 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Did I mention it’s going to be 29c here today?


----------



## slowmotion (19 Mar 2018)

In a dazzling display of stupidity, I rammed the rotating drill chuck into the rotating tip of a brand new router bit. Things got a bit lively.......



...... toilet time for the router bit , scarfed up chuck and fubared workpiece. Remarkable!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2018)

Whoops


----------



## slowmotion (19 Mar 2018)

I gave a Gallic shrug and sauntered to the fridge for a beer.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I gave a Gallic shrug and sauntered to the fridge for a beer.


----------



## TVC (19 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> In a dazzling display of stupidity, I rammed the rotating drill chuck into the rotating tip of a brand new router bit. Things got a bit lively.......
> View attachment 400666
> ...... toilet time for the router bit , scarfed up chuck and fubared workpiece. Remarkable!


----------



## slowmotion (19 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


>


There was a certain amount of effing and blinding before that.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2018)

Yeah... Ooooopsssss...


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> There was a certain amount of effing and blinding before that.


Pull(ey) the other one.


----------



## HertzvanRental (19 Mar 2018)

You probably said ," My word, that was tiresome ?"


----------



## slowmotion (19 Mar 2018)

"Bother!" actually.


.......and the rest of The Profanisaurus....


----------



## GM (19 Mar 2018)

Screwfix here we come, you might just make it they're open till 10pm.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> Screwfix here we come, you might just make it they're open till 10pm.


Every time I go out I seem to discover a new Screwfix. They're like a fungus, mysteriously growing and sending out toolspores.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> Screwfix here we come, you might just make it they're open till 10pm.


I bought the (alas) late departed 8mm router cutter from Toolstation in Acton this lunchtime. £1.76. Actually, I bought two, fortunately. At that price, you can just about bear to have a bit of wanton anarchy in your workshop.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Every time I go out I seem to discover a new Screwfix. They're like a fungus, mysteriously growing and sending out toolspores.


Tell me about it. I now have five Stanley knives and six tape measures. You just can't fight them off.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Whoops


That's one word for it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Every time I go out I seem to discover a new Screwfix. They're like a fungus, mysteriously growing and sending out toolspores.


Like Harbor Freight over here. I used to have a neighborhood grocery store, now it seems I need a neighborhood Harbor Freight, Walgreens, and Subway.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Yours should be safe enough.


Yes, because he's stone or concrete, and sits on my front porch. Looked like it came off a building or some such. I found it in the creek, and feared it would be a hazard to navigation (if the creek was not about two feet deep, and six across).


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, because he's stone or concrete, and sits on my front porch. Looked like it came off a building or some such. I found it in the creek,* and feared it would be a hazard to navigation (if the creek was not about two feet deep, and six across).*


To canoeists taking a short cut?


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Mar 2018)

Sasha the cat has not come down for her morning cuddle whilst I drink my tea.

I may not be in favour.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Sasha the cat has not come down for her morning cuddle whilst I drink my tea.
> 
> I may not be in favour.




I've been 'lurgified' for the past couple of days and once word got round that I may be in bed with a temperature I've had 4 of ours pinning me down snuggling.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> To canoeists taking a short cut?


Or Pooh sticks ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Mar 2018)

That's twice this week someone has been sitting in my usual seat on the train


----------



## Oxo (20 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> That's twice this week someone has been sitting in my usual seat on the train


Don't you mean, that's twice this week someone's been sitting in what used to be your usual seat?


----------



## TVC (20 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> That's twice this week someone has been sitting in my usual seat on the train


Sounds like the set up for a Scandi thriller.


----------



## MikeG (20 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> In a dazzling display of stupidity, I rammed the rotating drill chuck into the rotating tip of a brand new router bit. Things got a bit lively.......
> View attachment 400666
> ...... toilet time for the router bit , scarfed up chuck and fubared workpiece. Remarkable!



Ah, the good old vertical axis tailstock-free lathe. Sub-optimal for making, say, newel posts.


----------



## MikeG (20 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> That's twice this week someone has been sitting in my usual seat on the train



You obviously need to get on the train one stop further up the line.


----------



## mybike (20 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It's the same here. The sun is making everything look pretty but there is a freezing wind .



Wore my down sweater, could have done with a jumper under it!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> View attachment 400740
> 
> 
> The old git followed us to Bondi


Are you doing a remake of "Ice Cold in Alex". ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> View attachment 400740
> 
> 
> The old git followed us to Bondi


Are you supposed to be bag carrying for the Prof this trip or is it just another holiday ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Ha ha ha!! I might have had a few cold beers today.....it would be rude not to in this weather


I see that you have strategically left your back pack containing your radio / bottles of gin off camera .


----------



## TVC (20 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> View attachment 400740
> 
> 
> The old git followed us to Bondi


He does seem to be enjoying himself though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> To canoeists taking a short cut?


I haven't even seen canoeists on the Six-Mile Creek. Perhaps I should be the first. Lots of portages for water management bunkers and such.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I haven't even seen canoeists on the Six-Mile Creek. Perhaps I should be the first. Lots of portages for water management bunkers and such.


Give it a go at least.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2018)

I only own an inflatable at the moment. Has the makings of an epic sea voyage, though.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I only own an inflatable at the moment. Has the makings of an epic sea voyage, though.


Only if you make it to the sea.


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Oooooops ...... I’ve been rumbled.
> 
> View attachment 400742
> 
> ...


Fabulous.

Hope you are getting plenty of relaxation in too.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Mar 2018)

MikeG said:


> Ah, the good old vertical axis tailstock-free lathe. Sub-optimal for making, say, newel posts.


I've added a tailstock to the whole shambolic setup........a 30p Chinese bearing in a lump of beech.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Mar 2018)




----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Snowing again with less wind. That's all. After a brief introduction to Fourpure beers (definitely to be resumed) , I think I should retire for a late afternoon snooze.


Fourpure do some pukka beers, such as the Flatiron American brown ale....churs!


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2018)

I am about to have lunch.


----------



## MikeG (20 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've added a tailstock to the whole shambolic setup........a 30p Chinese bearing in a lump of beech......



Ah, self-centering too, I see. Very good.


----------



## postman (20 Mar 2018)

It was that nice this morning,i went in to the garden for two hours.Didn't do anything just stood there for two hours.No i jest,i removed five fence posts and metal spikes.Dug out a line of bricks put there to stop weeds coming through from next door.Slashed and lifted a strip of weed membrane and hand trowelled thirty foot of soil to break it up for planting a hedge later this year.Next job is a skip to have a real good clean out of the garden.Then move more fencing,it's going to be a busy time soon.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2018)

I'm about to tootle off into the garden with the wheel barrow and chain saw - when picking some daffs out the back yesterday I saw an ash tree canted over at a rather precarious angle. Better sort that sooner rather than later.

When that's done, I'll be making waffles.


----------



## Speicher (20 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm about to tootle off into the garden with the wheel barrow and chain saw - when picking some daffs out the back yesterday I saw an ash tree canted over at a rather precarious angle. Better sort that sooner rather than later.
> 
> When that's done, I'll be making waffles.


Do you use a waffle maker, or a frying pan?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Mar 2018)

According to the Met Office, it will be 7 C at 6:00 AM on Thursday morning and 10 C by 12:00 PM. Could Spring really start on time?


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Do you use a waffle maker, or a frying pan?



I've got a waffle iron that my mum bought for me in Belgium.


----------



## TVC (20 Mar 2018)

Could be cheese club night tonight.


----------



## TVC (20 Mar 2018)

Morning @User14044, I bet it's a lousy morning there.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Oooooops ...... I’ve been rumbled.
> 
> View attachment 400742
> 
> ...



You are easily led


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Fourpure do some pukka beers, such as the Flatiron American brown ale....churs!


Interesting, I'll look out for it. I had one of their American browns earlier in the week. A Beartooth, I seem to recall. Rather a good beer.


----------



## tyred (20 Mar 2018)

I'm pondering the question of whether or not I should do the dishes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2018)

tyred said:


> I'm pondering the question of whether or not I should do the dishes.


My first question is always ''Is there enough to warrant a full bowl of hot water and liquid?'' It takes me a couple of days before the answer's yes.


----------



## HertzvanRental (20 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My first question is always ''Is there enough to warrant a full bowl of hot water and liquid?'' It takes me a couple of days before the answer's yes.


Surely another part of the equation is whether it is more cost effective to buy more crockery?


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2018)

Ended up doing close to two hours in the garden. After run-in with blokey from #6, I now don't leave cut logs unattended in case he gets ideas...

Waffles were lush, especially with butter and maple syrup.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Mar 2018)

MikeG said:


> Ah, self-centering too, I see. Very good.



It made everything a bit more rigid but the whole kludge makes a deafening noise because the vibrations from the router and drill make their way into the floor via the drill pillar. Fortunately, I don't intend to use it very often. It was just cobbled together to make half a dozen pulley-like wheels


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2018)

tyred said:


> I'm pondering the question of whether or not I should do the dishes.



I've decided, the dishes can wait till tomorrow morning.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2018)

Morning, It's rubbish day !

So no change from me then .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, It's rubbish day !
> 
> So no change from me then .


Are you using enough old recycled material?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Mar 2018)

It’s my wife’s day off today. That’ll mean shopping  (and not for anything for the bike ). Then we have the kids’ school Easter assembly or some such event (there’s so many of them, I forget which event is which).


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Mar 2018)

Good morning all


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2018)

Good morning, sunny here but cold


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2018)

@Salty seadog 
Last night’s menu... I was obviosly thinking if you....

Pasta with fresh anchovy ragu
Salt cod with sweet peppers













Taste-tastic :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> Good morning, sunny here but cold


Stormy on the Adriatic....






Last night’s drive across the Appenines from Rome to Teramo, wild weather. I don’t know how many words the eskimos have for snow, but I think I experienced most of them!
At least the Italians are well prepared....


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Salty seadog
> Last night’s menu... I was obviosly thinking if you....
> 
> Pasta with fresh anchovy ragu
> ...



Cheese on toast with anchovies at lunch yesterday.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Cheese on toast with anchovies at lunch yesterday.


....as befits a true epicurian!


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2018)

Had to de-ice the windscreen this morning, thought we were in Spring now? 

Shut it rocky!


----------



## GM (21 Mar 2018)

Anchovies ....sorry but


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> The nice weather will be back tomorrow.......here’s one from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 400888


Still on the film set I see .


----------



## Speicher (21 Mar 2018)

I see that @Hill Wimp has finished the floor plan of her new house.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> The nice weather will be back tomorrow.......here’s one from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 400888


Surely that sign behind should read 'A Lush on Bondi'....


----------



## raleighnut (21 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> I see that @Hill Wimp has finished the floor plan of her new house.
> 
> View attachment 400889


A HiFi enthusiast's dream floor plan too.


----------



## GM (21 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> A HiFi enthusiast's dream floor plan too.




...or a snooker table


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2018)

For the Hi-Fi enthusiast. Great accoustics. Buckminster Fuller built a few of these where I went to Uni, he also taught there.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> I see that @Hill Wimp has finished the floor plan of her new house.
> 
> View attachment 400889


How perfect would that be though I would just add an extra toilet for the sole use of @Fab Foodie


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> How perfect would that be though I would just add an extra toilet for the sole use of @Fab Foodie



With a bidet.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2018)

Did my CP volunteering this morning. Photos of the new fosters have been taken and the website will be updated soon.

Am now ready for lunch.


----------



## hopless500 (21 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> How perfect would that be though I would just add an extra toilet for the sole use of @Fab Foodie


And a book shelf


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Had to de-ice the windscreen this morning, thought we were in Spring now?
> 
> Shut it rocky!



You know you're in Manchester right?



Hill Wimp said:


> How perfect would that be though I would just add an extra toilet for the sole use of @Fab Foodie



Would the door to it only be accessible from outside the house?


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Mar 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You know you're in Manchester right?
> 
> 
> 
> Would the door to it only be accessible from outside the house?


Now that's an idea


----------



## Speicher (21 Mar 2018)

If it were my house, I would need a "garden bathroom" leading from a potting shed and conservatory. It would be somewhere to take off my muddy clothes, and wash my hands without entering the main part of the house. 

A second kitchen would be useful for the crafters, so that if your hands are covered in paint or glue, it would not matter. The Chef could still be cooking without any interruptions.


----------



## Katherine (21 Mar 2018)

One of our reception children skipped and galloped into school this morning, so happy to be in her summer dress because now it's Spring! - It is still perishing and she was also wearing thick tights and fleece lined boots.  It made us all smile though. However low I might feel in the morning, as soon as I se the children, I can't help but feel better.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2018)

Has a lovely spin on the bike. Now sat in my onesie (grey with pink sparkly stars) having a post-ride


----------



## pjd57 (21 Mar 2018)

I bought a new suit today.
Something I rarely wear , but we've a couple of events coming up that sort of pushed it on me.

Any old stuff I had lurking in the wardrobe just hung on me like a bag of rags / tottie sack.
Getting rid of my car certainly thinned me down a bit, and I wasn't exactly carrying any excess pounds.


----------



## colly (21 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Lows of 19c and highs of 23 today
> 
> View attachment 401016


OH yeah.....................like, yeah SO mundane.


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5189200, member: 21629"]Another 40k with @Charlotte Alice Button[/QUOTE]

Yesssss! It was a great ride. Just really windy


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> A second kitchen would be useful for the crafters, so that if your hands are covered in paint or glue, it would not matter. The Chef could still be cooking without any interruptions.



That creates a problem when you *ARE* the chef...


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Mar 2018)

While I was doing my shopping in Booths, Penrith yesterday, I was whistling Hungry Like The Wolf by Duran Duran.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> With a bidet.


Of course!


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5189200, member: 21629"]Another 40k with @Charlotte Alice Button[/QUOTE]
Well done you guys!!


----------



## colly (21 Mar 2018)

I've let me cup of tea go cold.

Damn. More time in the slammer.


----------



## StuAff (21 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Lows of 19c and highs of 23 today
> 
> View attachment 401016


Scorchio…brrr!


----------



## Lavender Rose (22 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well done you guys!!



Thanks!! It has been a great couple of weeks meeting up with @User21629 and being able to cycle longer on my bike. I do need some new upgrades, but that can come in time - I have lots of other things to buy - definitely need a sugar daddy


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2018)

Morning is was nice and sunny earlier but it has now turned grey.

I have got to go and have a bone scan this morning which will require a wait whilst the chemicals find their way into places other whatnots cannot reach.
I wonderif I will glow in the dark ?


----------



## Lavender Rose (22 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5189549, member: 45"]You do realise what you're asking for? Probably not the best comment on an Internet forum, which are invariably inhabited by at least one creepy stalker.[/QUOTE]

I should have really put a massive JOKES afterward - seriously? I work hard, I pay all my bills and I have play money after - I don't need a man to support me.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2018)

It seems as though my wife has already changed the clocks as she was rushing me to get to the hospital an hour early .


----------



## Speicher (22 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> That creates a problem when you *ARE* the chef...



If I had a house that big then I would be actively seeking to recruit a Chef.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> If I had a house that big then I would be actively seeking to recruit a Chef.


And a bus .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2018)

Has the old presenter of "Homes Under the Hammer" found a live electrical socket , as his hair looks weird .


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5189549, member: 45"]You do realise what you're asking for? Probably not the best comment on an Internet forum, which are invariably inhabited by at least one creepy stalker.[/QUOTE]
Helllooooooo


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Helllooooooo


Yeah look what happened to me


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2018)

I am thinking about an N+1... 

But firstly I need to think about lunch. I am definitely reporting a hungry.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (22 Mar 2018)

Today I'm driving the better half's Citroen C1 complete with plastic flower in the middle of the dashboard.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2018)

Right, that's lunch consumed and a loaf pulled out of the oven.

Now off to do the litter trays and sort a couple of wheelbarrows of logs.

Then it's off to Tesco.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Mar 2018)

Just had the fire alarm go off in the BA lounge in Rome....


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Mar 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Today I'm driving the better half's Citroen C1 complete with plastic flower in the middle of the dashboard.


I loved ours, drove from Abingdon to the Outer Hebs in one hit without issue. Then slept the night in her. Great little go-karts!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (22 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I loved ours, drove fron Abingfo to tbe Outer Hebsin one hit without issue. Then slept the night in her. Great little go-karts!



I think it's ace too. 3 big cylinders instead of 4 small ones so loads of low down torque. Something like 70mpg. And to top it all my lady drove through all the snow on standard tyres with no problem at all. People spinning wheels in 4x4s just gaped as she went up the hills.


----------



## potsy (22 Mar 2018)

Had my interview earlier for the potential new role at work, seemed to go well.

A week or so and I should know.


----------



## postman (22 Mar 2018)

Spent three hours in the garden today.Actually over the road on our land,more digging,i would say only hour and a half digging,other time resting between digging,not as young as i used to be.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Mar 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I think it's ace too. 3 big cylinders instead of 4 small ones so loads of low down torque. Something like 70mpg. And to top it all my lady drove through all the snow on standard tyres with no problem at all. People spinning wheels in 4x4s just gaped as she went up the hills.


I’ve told people this about snow and C1s and nobody believes me! Great snow mobiles.


----------



## MikeG (22 Mar 2018)

Me too, postman, but 4 hours, not 3. I tackled our rear hedge, which is mostly murderous blackthorn and about 50 metres long. After 3 years we have managed to get it down from 20 feet tall to about 6, without losing any of the plants in the process, but nonetheless, I still had to use a chainsaw more much of the work today. And no, I'm not tidying up. I'm too scratched up and cross.


----------



## HertzvanRental (22 Mar 2018)

Last night in Dorsetshire. It has been a fine time except for being snowed in last weekend !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Mar 2018)

I’ve been fighting with the electrics for our new towbar bike rack. The wires are the wrong colours and wired to the wrong pins. I got the left indicator working, but then threw the towel in as my cold is getting worse and I couldn’t remember which wires I’d already tried. If I feel better tomorrow, I’ll try again. Every diagram I look at is different too. Aaaarrrgh!


----------



## TVC (22 Mar 2018)

Today has been like:


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Mar 2018)

bedtime good night all.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just had the fire alarm go off in the BA lounge in Rome....


In case anybody was concerned for my safety.....
The ladies loo was on fire and we had to evacuate....


----------



## StuAff (22 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> In case anybody was concerned for my safety.....
> The ladies loo was on fire and we had to evacuate....


We thought you were cooking......


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> If only they had a bidet...........


My pump-action travel bidet would have put the fire out but it was empty....


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2018)

Tesco was so-so. But while the regulars were too busy yacking amongst themselves, I picked up some bargainous bits off the hot deli counter.  They'd obviously cooked too much (it's market day here on a Thursday) and had loads left (smaller stuff, not whole chickens), so the chap was just shovelling it all into bags and marking it right down.

20 breaded chicken breast fillets - £1.20
10 cooked chicken thighs - £1.50
2 racks bbq ribs - £1.50
2 racks smoked ribs - £1.20

Some will go into the freezer and the rest will make some very nice meals for this coming week or so.  Could've got rings of cumberland sausage as well, but I had some last week.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2018)

Am now sitting down to a well-earnt  and a doughnut.

I succumbed to buying a whole bag. In my defence, they were marked down to 19p. For my penance, I will need to go for a


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2018)

Still 'lurgified'


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Still 'lurgified'


Oh noes. Which lurgy? Didn’t know there were any about atm.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2018)

So the dress code for the Royal Wedding is Lounge suits. I thought they said loud .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> In case anybody was concerned for my safety.....
> The ladies loo was on fire and we had to evacuate....


What were you doing in the ladies ?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Still 'lurgified'


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Last day in Sydney......Brisbane here we come
> 
> View attachment 401133
> 
> ...


Is it the colour?


----------



## TVC (23 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Last day in Sydney......Brisbane here we come
> 
> View attachment 401133
> 
> ...


I like the T-shirt. Tell you what though, that old bloke is getting a bit over-friendly with her.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh noes. Which lurgy? Didn’t know there were any about atm.


Nah, just a really bad 'coldy' virus thingy, Maz thought she had a serious 'infection' but after she got me to check her entire body for 'rashes' ( in case it was meningitis/ebola/rabies etc) I just carried on until I got it.
It has been a bit bad but not as bad as 'Woman- Flu' (which demands a copious supply of 'hot water bottles', Tea, and 'Chickin Soup') but after a couple of days it got me too.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you feel better soon .


Thanks, it has just been a really strange birthday this year. Not only have a changed to another 'category' in 'How old are you' now but I'm actually finding that I'm feeling it now.


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Still 'lurgified'


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> What were you doing in the ladies ?


Playing with fire!


----------



## Speicher (23 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> And a bus .



Why would I need a bus? How big is the Chef? Do you know any good bus drivers?


----------



## postman (23 Mar 2018)

Done the final bit of the land..Two hours and this bit was easy,i could use the hoe,so no kneeling down.Only the last four foot did i need the spade.So it is all turned over and weeded.According to my boss,we will get a skip very soon and some dumping can be done.I intend to do some before and after photography.Watch this space.So it has taken about six hours all in all.Bonus today,one of those vans that cruise the streets looking for scrap,came in to ours,the chap took our old and dead oven and a useless twig crunching machine,so it has been a good mornings work.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Last day in Sydney......Brisbane here we come
> 
> View attachment 401133
> 
> ...



Hope you enjoyed Sydney


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Mar 2018)

I’m officially fed up of being ill. Call it a cold, call it man-flu. I’m sick of being ill (the pun isn’t lost on me either). 

_I am peace and calm, I am peace and calm...._


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Mar 2018)

Bird feeders have been topped up, cat tray washed and is drying outside in the sunshine


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2018)

Emptied the kitchen bins (recycling, veggie peelings / tea bags, rubbish), cleaned out the ashes from the fire, picked up a case of kindling from the deadfall lying around in the garden, re-jigged the fridges following last night's trip to Tesco, managed to squeeze some bits into the freezer, changed the flowers in the vase in the dining room (picked up carnations and fancy daffs last night), moved some unneeded furniture items to the garage, cleaned & oiled the chain & gears on my bike and emptied out the stuff I never use from the cutlery drawer in the kitchen. 

To relax, I will shortly be heading off for a nice bike ride.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2018)

Hope you feel more chipper soon @raleighnut xxx


----------



## TVC (23 Mar 2018)

I have been to B&Q to secure supplies, and have now painted the ceiling. Tomorrow the walls!!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2018)

It’s very satisfying to have your last conference call of the week when you’re already pitched-up for the weekend and the beer is open...


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> I have been to B&Q to secure supplies, and have now painted the ceiling. Tomorrow the walls!!!


Sorry I read that as barbeque !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Fourpure do some pukka beers, such as the Flatiron American brown ale....churs!


Having just paid a first visit to Fourpure's taproom I can nudge you slightly from American Brown to American Red, at least by name. Their Beartooth is more of a brown. They do do a good full fruity flavoured selection of beers, indeed. I had a Flatiron, nipped out for a ciggie mid-pint and it suddenly started tasting of aniseed. In a good way.


----------



## TVC (23 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Yes, it was great.......I even enjoyed the beer; but best of all, the hotel specialised in gin. I think we’ll have to organise a CC meet-up out here.


I'm in.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Yes, it was great.......I even enjoyed the beer; but best of all, the hotel specialised in gin. I think we’ll have to organise a CC meet-up out here.





TVC said:


> I'm in.



Me too


----------



## potsy (23 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Yes, it was great.......I even enjoyed the beer; but best of all, the hotel specialised in gin. I think we’ll have to organise a CC meet-up out here.


I'm in.

I assume you are paying?


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2018)

Dinner cooked and eaten, washing-up finished.







That can only mean one thing... it’s gin and jazz o’clock!

@Van-life


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2018)

Car's fixed. ABS sensor ring had a slight crack in it, which meant the warning lights went crazy at about 70 mph as the sensors detected a non-uniform gap at speed. Could have been cracked for ages as it's rare the car ever get's near 70 mph on the commute.

£170 spondoolies to fix - about £100 on labour as it was a pig to get the CV joint off as it had been there 16 years ! You can't get the rings on their own 'officially' so it's actually easier to fix a new CV joint. Think it was about the same price 5 years ago when the near side was done at another garage.

Out on the MTB tomorrow, then hopefully doing the Diggle Jiggle MTB route on Sunday with about 15 other's off road.


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Dinner cooked and eaten, washing-up finished.
> 
> View attachment 401231
> 
> ...



When did you change over to a motor home ? Static trailer trash here !!!


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Mar 2018)

"They have designed the riser too small!" exclaimed a very irate services engineer in the office this afternoon.
Fortunately it transpired there was a 'quick fix' to reposition the offending pipework and gubbins thus allowing easy future maintenance. Phew!


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Dinner cooked and eaten, washing-up finished.
> 
> View attachment 401231
> 
> ...


Your photographs always feature an erudite tome. 

Always seem unread, but, nevertheless, an erudite tome.

I'm sure one or two on here are taken in!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2018)

fossyant said:


> When did you change over to a motor home ? Static trailer trash here !!!


Couple months ago! Traded Mavis the caravan....


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> Your photographs always feature an erudite tome.
> 
> Always seem unread, but, nevertheless, an erudite tome.
> 
> I'm sure one or two on here are taken in!


I dunno about that... but Wimps is the reader.


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I dunno about that... but Wimps is the reader.


What, your illiterate as well?


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2018)

Had a lovely bike ride via Coveney and Ely this evening, coming back at dusk. Saw loads of pussy willow, plus several bats and a Barn Wol.

Came home and had bacon, eggs, beans, coleslaw and the last of the sourdough waffles for supper. Now settled by the fire with a  and watching the Holland vs England footy game.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> What, your illiterate as well?


Not sure. I’m certain my parents were married at the time....


----------



## HertzvanRental (23 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not sure. I’m certain my parents were married at the time....


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Couple months ago! Traded Mavis the caravan....



Awesome... been off the site for abut 4 months.

We love our static, but the ground rent is a bit of a stinker, but we are 'away' most weekends, and it does ease the stress levels as soon as you arrive - away from work and the usual problems.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2018)

fossyant said:


> Awesome... been off the site for abut 4 months.
> 
> We love our static, but the ground rent is a bit of a stinker, but we are 'away' most weekends, and it does ease the stress levels as soon as you arrive - away from work and the usual problems.


Absolutely! We’re loving it so far and getting a lot of use from her, more than the moblie caravan.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Had a lovely bike ride via Coveney and Ely this evening, coming back at dusk. Saw loads of pussy willow, plus several bats and a Barn Wol.
> 
> Came home and had bacon, eggs, beans, coleslaw and the last of the sourdough waffles for supper. Now settled by the fire with a  and watching the Holland vs England footy game.


Have we lost yet?


----------



## TVC (23 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Have we lost yet?


Which reminds me of the joke on R2 this morning. The new England shirts for the World cup are on sale. They cost £110 each, thats nearly £35 a game.


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2018)

Quite enjoying the MTB life now. We are quite 'blessed' where I live for off road routes, but I spotted a local guy's bike repair business on the village's facebook page and he was doing rides. Well I've discovered some really fantastic off road routes - some real challenging stuff within a few miles from home. Some real tricky descents etc.

Loving the Boardman squashy bike for this stuff as the old 90's rigid bike was totally out gunned on anything very bumpy.

PS The missus found the 'bouncy bike' in the garage in November- I'd got all the baby toys at the garage door for my niece to collect, then they went in the garage and were sorting through the old toys. My wife mentioned we had rather a lot of bikes (9 1/2) and then figured out there was 'one' extra. BUSTED.

It went well as I said she could ride it as it had an 'adjustable seat post' - AKA an expensive dropper post. I survived the N+1 just !


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Absolutely! We’re loving it so far and getting a lot of use from her, more than the moblie caravan.
> 
> View attachment 401241



That looks a cracker - no little trailer.. 

We have a big 37 foot static inherited from the 'outlaws'. Thing is, my parent's stayed a couple of times, then bought a van 200 yards away, then my sister got one on the same site. It's the only time I see my folks these days - they live local at home, but I don't see them in the off season much - I see them every weekend at the van. It's also bloody great for biking in N Wales - leisure or off road.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Mar 2018)

fossyant said:


> That looks a cracker - no little trailer..
> 
> We have a big 37 foot static inherited from the 'outlaws'. Thing is, my parent's stayed a couple of times, then bought a van 200 yards away, then my sister got one on the same site. It's the only time I see my folks these days - they live local at home, but I don't see them in the off season much - I see them every weekend at the van. It's also bloody great for biking in N Wales - leisure or off road.


Sounds like it’s worth every penny :-)


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Sounds like it’s worth every penny :-)



It is. Nice to pop on the bikes for a very leisurely ride to a pub, have a few beers/food and ride back (all off road !) Or go for a lung busting climb up the local bridleway and then come down a gnarly descent (I haven't yet timed it right to stop at the award winning pub at the top of the hill for a pint before coming down).

http://www.eagleandchild.com/our-menu


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Have we lost yet?



Nope, we won 1-0!


----------



## slowmotion (23 Mar 2018)

Tomorrow evening, I've got a hot and sweaty date with my pal James. Two hours in the Turkish baths in Bayswater. We will probably need a fair bit of rehydration later.


----------



## MikeG (24 Mar 2018)

MikeG said:


> Me too, postman, but 4 hours, not 3. I tackled our rear hedge, which is mostly murderous blackthorn and about 50 metres long. After 3 years we have managed to get it down from 20 feet tall to about 6, without losing any of the plants in the process, but nonetheless, I still had to use a chainsaw more much of the work today. And no, I'm not tidying up. I'm too scratched up and cross.



I've spent quite some time in the last couple of days with a needle, picking holes in my hand in an effort to get blackthorn splinters out. Where I've failed, they're going septic.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2018)

Morning. Oh what a grey day !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> View attachment 401264


I see you are filming the Qattara Depression scene today. Now don't get too depressed will you ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> View attachment 401264


Is that Manly?


----------



## GM (24 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> View attachment 401264





Nice surfing waves!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2018)

Scientist's have discovered that Mount Etna has moved 14 mm in a year. That's a lot further than some of my bikes .


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> View attachment 401264


----------



## GM (24 Mar 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've spent quite some time in the last couple of days with a needle, picking holes in my hand in an effort to get blackthorn splinters out. Where I've failed, they're going septic.





That used to be a permanent part of my tool kit, a needle for getting splinters out.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've spent quite some time in the last couple of days with a needle, picking holes in my hand in an effort to get blackthorn splinters out. Where I've failed, they're going septic.


You have my sympathy. I have a depression in my leg where I had one when I was young. I can remember my mum using a needle to dig it out . It must have been septic as my leg was swollen and we had no anesthetic .


----------



## Speicher (24 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Coffs Harbour......loads of noisy drunk adolescents have turned up. Is it Spring break in Australia?



So their seasons are Spring, Winter, Autumn and Summer?


----------



## potsy (24 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Scientist's have discovered that Mount Etna has moved 14 mm in a year. That's a lot further than some of my bikes .


That's further than the whole of my fleet combined


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> That's further than the whole of my fleet combined


I'm sure that we could with the aid of time lapse photography and continental drift make a film of our bikes whizzing along at an incredible rate .


----------



## potsy (24 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm sure that we could with the aid of time lapse photography and continental drift make a film of our bikes whizzing along at an incredible rate .


I heard that's how TVC managed to fool people into believing he rides a bike occasionally


----------



## Saluki (24 Mar 2018)

Hmmm. Not sure that I washed my hands as thoroughly as I thought that I did after handling the e-coli bacti samples.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Dinner cooked and eaten, washing-up finished.
> 
> View attachment 401231
> 
> ...


Nice....!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsQYzpOHpik


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2018)

Schrodie and a black cat have been having a few words. They may have only been a few but they were very long .


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> You have my sympathy. I have a depression in my leg where I had one when I was young. I can remember my mum using a needle to dig it out . It must have been septic as my leg was swollen and we had no anesthetic .


I saw a fellow on YouTube remove one with a raisin.


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2018)

Traffic locally is a nightmare today, so I'm off to walk to the supermarket, like we used to in the olden days ! Not biking as it will get nicked. Just need a few ingredients to make Chicken Pad Thai !


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> I heard that's how TVC managed to fool people into believing he rides a bike occasionally


Are you still here?


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2018)

fossyant said:


> Traffic locally is a nightmare today, so I'm off to walk to the supermarket, like we used to in the olden days ! Not biking as it will get nicked. Just need a few ingredients to make Chicken Pad Thai !


All round to yours for tea then.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I saw a fellow on YouTube remove one with a raisin.


Are they partial to raisins ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Mar 2018)

New boiler fitted today.. lovely.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2018)

Feel really grim, so having a plumpitty day.

Settling down now to watch the boat races.


----------



## potsy (24 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Are you still here?


No.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2018)

We ‘re on a cultural and historic tour of East Sussex....


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2018)

It’s a little known fact that during a break in fighting at the battle of Hastings that the Saxons and Normans played a game of footballye refereed by the Bishop of the Abbeye. We know this as the ball is still on the pitch and has Mitre inscribed on it...


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2018)

That's got the walls painted inluding, I estimate, over 60m of cutting in. I think those who went on brewery tours had the better idea.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2018)

Am always amazed watching the Boat-Race how rowers can still outrun motorboats....


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Am always amazed watching the Boat-Race how rowers can still outrun motorboats....


It's always the same two sides in tbe final each year too, I think it's fixed.


----------



## Speicher (24 Mar 2018)

Why are the team called light Blue wearing green?


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Was Reg in the light blues’ boat?


I’m sure he’d fancy a ‘blue’ on his boat-race....


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> No cox jokes please


@Hill Wimp has already made the small cox joke...


----------



## MikeG (24 Mar 2018)

So, you're digging in the garden, and you uncover a rats nest. Four blind baby rats, mum scarpered through the hedge. You've got a spade in your hand, and a problem with a rat getting in your roof. What are you supposed to do?


----------



## potsy (24 Mar 2018)

MikeG said:


> So, you're digging in the garden, and you uncover a rats nest. Four blind baby rats, mum scarpered through the hedge. You've got a spade in your hand, and a problem with a rat getting in your roof. What are you supposed to do?


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2018)

MikeG said:


> So, you're digging in the garden, and you uncover a rats nest. Four blind baby rats, mum scarpered through the hedge. You've got a spade in your hand, and a problem with a rat getting in your roof. What are you supposed to do?



Let the cats sort it. Well, that's what happens here.


----------



## MikeG (24 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


>



I've inadvertently opened the nest completely, and driven the mother off. That means the babies can't survive. They'll starve to death. I ask again, what are you supposed to do?


----------



## MikeG (24 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Let the cats sort it. Well, that's what happens here.



Cats!? I'd rather have rats than cats. At least rats don't decimate the local bird population. Indeed, I don't put poison down for rats because of the buzzards and kestrels, even barn owls, that take rats around here. If nature were left to take its course, there's a small chance a crow might have been first on the scene and dealt with the babies, but much more likely they would just have starved..


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2018)

Actually, that's a rather common fallacy that cats are one of the primary reasons for bird population decline.

I don't put down rodent poison for similar reasons though. Not just for the wildlife, but also because my two girls keep the local rodent population in check. Birds are a rare prey item here - it's usually wood pigeons drunk on rotting windfall fruit...


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> View attachment 401394
> 
> 
> I can confirm the sun is rising in New South Wales this morning.


You'll not want to come home.


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> True......we’ve only got a week left


It is certainly the case that had we gone to Sydney ten years earlier then we may be there now. We would have had enough points, but were too old when we first got there.


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> We are soooooo tempted to stay. The prof has been offered a couple of jobs while she’s here. Gravel has plans to work in NZ and No 1 son is working in Fiji. It would be the perfect antidote to Brexit......if only we didn’t both have other family responsibilities back in the UK.


That's the trouble, you are a long way from aged relatives.


----------



## MikeG (24 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> We are soooooo tempted to stay.........



What? Are you mad? Have you been out in the sun without your hat on? The place is absolutely crawling with Aussies.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Whatever floats her boat.........


It’s all about the stroke rate apparently... once you’ve got your oar in up to your rowlocks that is...


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2018)

MikeG said:


> So, you're digging in the garden, and you uncover a rats nest. Four blind baby rats, mum scarpered through the hedge. You've got a spade in your hand, and a problem with a rat getting in your roof. What are you supposed to do?


frikasee?


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2018)

The bit that would bug me, would be that all the good sports would be on TV at funny times of the night rather than nice and convenient during the day, like...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Mar 2018)

MikeG said:


> So, you're digging in the garden, and you uncover a rats nest. Four blind baby rats, mum scarpered through the hedge. You've got a spade in your hand, and a problem with a rat getting in your roof. What are you supposed to do?


Rat-au-Van?

(Blackadder fans will get it!)


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> The bit that would bug me, would be that all the good sports would be on TV at funny times of the night rather than nice and convenient during the day, like...


I'm sure you would get over it.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Mar 2018)

Seen today, just outside Battle....


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> I'm sure you would get over it.



I doubt it, even allowing for the odd event in weird time zones


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> I doubt it, even allowing for the odd event in weird time zones


So apart from the great weather, the outdoors lifestyle, fantastic food, chilled out people, the attention to the work/life balance and high standard of living, what would tempt you away from the footie?


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> So apart from the great weather, the outdoors lifestyle, fantastic food, chilled out people, the attention to the work/life balance and high standard of living, what would tempt you away from the footie?



Well, I could tell you what would *drive* me to the footie: it's too hot, most of the wildlife is poisonous, I prefer Christmas in winter, I don't "do" sand, sea and surf and Aussie cars are crap LOL


----------



## TVC (24 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, I could tell you what would *drive* me to the footie: it's too hot, most of the wildlife is poisonous, I prefer Christmas in winter, I don't "do" sand, sea and surf and Aussie cars are crap LOL


I'll list you as 'undecided' then.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2018)

Naw, you can list me in the "not bloody likely" category


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2018)

17 year old son is out at an 18th birthday doo at a Rugby Club. Dropped him off but needs picking up at 1am. Argh - that's effectively 2am tonight with the clocks, and it's a 30 minute drive. Guess whose up at 8 for an MTB ride. Zzzzzzz I want my bed now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 401396


Why, that looks like where they filmed the ending of "On the Beach". You don't know something we don't do you? Never mind, I'm busy packing now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, I could tell you what would *drive* me to the footie: it's too hot, most of the wildlife is poisonous, I prefer Christmas in winter, I don't "do" sand, sea and surf and Aussie cars are crap LOL


Holdens are pretty good. A guy at work has one. Quite a few of the Pontiacs, when they were a brand, were Holdens. GTO, G6, IIRC.


----------



## TVC (25 Mar 2018)

fossyant said:


> 17 year old son is out at an 18th birthday doo at a Rugby Club. Dropped him off but needs picking up at 1am. Argh - that's effectively 2am tonight with the clocks, and it's a 30 minute drive. Guess whose up at 8 for an MTB ride. Zzzzzzz I want my bed now.


Don't pick him up, and turn your phone off. Teach him that life will disappoint and he can't rely on anyone. He will thank you for it later.


----------



## TVC (25 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Holdens are pretty good. A guy at work has one. Quite a few of the Pontiacs, when they were a brand, were Holdens. GTO, G6, IIRC.


Most cars in Australia are Japanese or Korean these days. Aussies know Holdens are crap.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2018)

Caseys gas station has a deal on pizza, now I can't go to Austrailia.
Oh, and the passport/airplane thing.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Don't pick him up, and turn your phone off. Teach him that life will disappoint and he can't rely on anyone. He will thank you for it later.



He couldn't afford to get back - it's about 12 miles away (plus he is Type 1 and may have had a drink - he's not drinker so will have to watch him). Down side is he's texted if I can drop a friend off - it's a detour which will add about 15 minutes on ! Where is my bed ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Most cars in Australia are Japanese or Korean these days. Aussies know Holdens are crap.


And what's the thing with corks on strings round about the hat? Do they dip them in Citronella to keep flies away?


----------



## Speicher (25 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Why, that looks like where they filmed the ending of "On the Beach". You don't know something we don't do you? Never mind, I'm busy packing now.



Yes, Rocky's photos reminded me of that book, and the film. It needs a large ship and/or a submarine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes, Rocky's photos reminded me of that book, and the film. It needs a large ship and/or a submarine.








On my way. I'm bringing friends, too


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2018)

I suppose they still have the Bathurst 500... 

Anyways, I'm off to find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> One more
> 
> View attachment 401396


What's happened to St Michael's Mount. ?


----------



## mybike (25 Mar 2018)

meta lon said:


> New boiler fitted today.. lovely.



Heatwave coming up then.


----------



## mybike (25 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> View attachment 401394
> 
> 
> I can confirm the sun is rising in New South Wales this morning.



It's a bit late. Our's was up hours ago.


----------



## mybike (25 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> You'll not want to come home.



We can but hope.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2018)

Oh dear I'm an hour out !

Just heard the results of the GP.


----------



## alicat (25 Mar 2018)

Whoops, forgot the clocks were going forward.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Am always amazed watching the Boat-Race how rowers can still outrun motorboats....


I was wondering why those people in rowing boats wouldn't let those queueing up behind them past. It's not that they couldn't see them there .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2018)

I'm not sure if I like this new time, I think I preferred the old one .


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear I'm an hour out !
> 
> Just heard the results of the GP.


Just been watching it. 


Spoiler



May be another "Webber Win" though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5192803, member: 9609"]I got into a lot of trouble last might over the clocks and I was just trying to be helpful. I secretly moved them all forward half an hour 6pm last night, I thought more of a gradual change would be better. Wife then got confused with the TV and when I explained what I was doing she through a wobbly[/QUOTE]
So, yesterday you invented your own Scottish Border time zone!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2018)

Schrodie is killing my slipper !


----------



## MikeG (25 Mar 2018)

[QUOTE 5192803, member: 9609"]I got into a lot of trouble last might over the clocks and I was just trying to be helpful. I secretly moved them all forward half an hour 6pm last night, I thought more of a gradual change would be better. Wife then got confused with the TV and when I explained what I was doing she through a wobbly[/QUOTE]

So, you thought having clocks set to a time which literally no-one else in the world was using would be useful. And the reasoning.........you get to change each clock twice, not once....

OK......


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2018)

I went out last night,swoon.Went to a joint 60th birthday bash.The building was 30 years ago a restaurant and pub named The Allerton,Leeds 17.It was then the place to be seen,small dance trio dinner dances large cars in car park,white dinner jackets and lovely frocks and a dance floor,plus for us less gentrified a bar.

Well 30 years later,oh boy one part is a fish and chip outlet a fish and chip restaurant what was the ballroom is now a CooP A late night store,the upstairs where the party was held is the function room.It seemed strange looking out of the window in to the darkness and seeing my former home,the one i left when i got divorced.It was a sad feeling that the once great Allerton is now no longer,like everything else just memories,oh and at 68 the music was too LOUD.I could not hold a conversation with the bloke next to me,who is the dad of one of our lads mates.Honestly i could not wait to get home,Moaning old fart that i am.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2018)

The words of a song just came into my head .
" It's just like taking candy from a baby " .

Obviously the person that wrote the song never tried !


----------



## TVC (25 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> View attachment 401432
> 
> 
> Australian submarine Onslow in Darling Harbour Sydney


I see the old bloke brought his apprentice.


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> You'll not want to come home.


We can hope!


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Mar 2018)




----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2018)

I recently visited a cafe in Newport Pagnell...







Dodgiest floor ever to walk across in SPD's


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2018)

Today hasn't gone to plan. By the time I'd got home it was 2:30am, and had to get up to check my sons bloods as he had a few 'vodka and cokes'. Happy to report his levels were great (we have a Libre sensor, but also an additional sensor that sits on top and sends the resulsto his phone, then automatically updates a web site. I can log in from anywhere, so just got up and logged in from my phone. Down side is my head is spinning, so called off the MTB ride with mates.

Fell out of bed about 9am and have been doing a few jobs outside.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2018)

MikeG said:


> So, you thought having clocks set to a time which literally no-one else in the world was using would be useful. And the reasoning.........you get to change each clock twice, not once....
> 
> OK......


To be fair, it could be the future. Southern parts of the UK would prefer to stay with British Summer Time but Scotland, with its shorter winter days, wants to stay with the clocks back and forwards routine. Scottish border time could be a useful compromise. If the Brits still do compromise....


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2018)

Is the Tower of Pisa a listed building ?


----------



## Oxo (25 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is the Tower of Pisa a listed building ?


Can't help you with that, but 'The Hungarian Rhapsodies' are Liszted music..


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2018)

fossyant said:


> Today hasn't gone to plan. By the time I'd got home it was 2:30am, and had to get up to check my sons bloods as he had a few 'vodka and cokes'. Happy to report his levels were great (we have a Libre sensor, but also an additional sensor that sits on top and sends the resulsto his phone, then automatically updates a web site. I can log in from anywhere, so just got up and logged in from my phone. Down side is my head is spinning, so called off the MTB ride with mates.
> 
> Fell out of bed about 9am and have been doing a few jobs outside.


My 17y/o lad called me at 0530 for a chat...


----------



## MikeG (25 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> To be fair, it could be the future. Southern parts of the UK would prefer to stay with British Summer Time but Scotland, with its shorter winter days, wants to stay with the clocks back and forwards routine. Scottish border time could be a useful compromise. If the Brits still do compromise....



Compromise? With the Scots? 

OK, if they'd not taken the Calcutta Cup we might be a bit more conciliatory .......


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Mar 2018)

I am close to finishing knitting the dog I started ages ago, don't have enough wool


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I am close to finishing knitting the dog I started ages ago, don't have enough wool


Mine came from the animal shelter. Although the bigger shaggier ones hair is so often shedding that I've threatened to spin it into yarn.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2018)

Storm total 8 inches of snow, 60 F and rain in the forecast for to-morrow. 
We were going to start a pool as to when the first severe weather will hit us.
I'm sure Paddy Power can provide odds.


----------



## Oxo (25 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I am close to finishing knitting the dog I started ages ago, don't have enough wool


Should have knitted a dachshund and saved some wool on the legs.


----------



## Speicher (25 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I am close to finishing knitting the dog I started ages ago, don't have enough wool



What wool were you using? Single balls of wool, frequently appear on BayE or Craftsy or Etsy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I am close to finishing knitting the dog I started ages ago, don't have enough wool


If you knitted a sheep you'd get lots of wool from that.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2018)

We have a new furry addition to the family, after losing our 1 year old Ragdoll to a farkin car driver.... He's a moggie, pale ginger tom, but a rescue. Lovely little cat, but is used to eating scraps. Picked him up from a foster home today. Bit fussy with cat food, but sits patiently next to you when you have human food. He will eat veg. We will slowly move into dry and wet cat food again. 

No pics yet, but is a lovely little chap, rather thin. Our old big cat is hacked off again.... We will get another Raggie at some point.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> What wool were you using? Single balls of wool, frequently appear on BayE or Craftsy or Etsy.



It was a knit your own dog, everything incuded apart from the stuffing so not too sure what sort it actually is


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Mar 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> It was a knit your own dog, everything incuded apart from the stuffing so not too sure what sort it actually is


Irish Woolhound?


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Irish Woolhound?


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Mar 2018)

Watching Grand Designs New Zealand, beautiful house but I can't help thinking how much cleaning it needs


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Mar 2018)

Installed six blinds into the two bay windows in the front room today, well done me!


----------



## pjd57 (25 Mar 2018)

One bright breezy day and the wash basket is empty.

One of life's simple pleasures.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Irish Woolhound?


Embroidered collie ?


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2018)

Quiet day here today. Slept in till almost midday (oops!), then had a tasty brunch comprising of home baked sourdough bread and a very fine (YS) brie. Watched the F1, but then seeings as the sun was still shining and there was not much in the way of a breeze, I went for a bike ride, coming home at sunset. And a very fine sunset it was too.

Now sat here by the fire with a  and a doughnut.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2018)

fossyant said:


> We have a new furry addition to the family, after losing our 1 year old Ragdoll to a farkin car driver.... He's a moggie, pale ginger tom, but a rescue. Lovely little cat, but is used to eating scraps. Picked him up from a foster home today. Bit fussy with cat food, but sits patiently next to you when you have human food. He will eat veg. We will slowly move into dry and wet cat food again.
> 
> No pics yet, but is a lovely little chap, rather thin. Our old big cat is hacked off again.... We will get another Raggie at some point.



Awh bless. 

If you're going to get another Raggie, are you going back to the same breeder? If not, I do know a really good breeder in your neck of the woods. If you want a rescue Raggie, the various breed clubs have a rescue & welfare arm and often have cats looking for forever homes xxx


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Mar 2018)

Nice morning, bike to work it is then.
Rubish weather on weds onwards


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Mar 2018)

Rather mild out this morning. I was expecting the mini beast to be yapping at my heels.

On another note, all say arhhh. @Fab Foodie is not well and is currently nursing arctic flu in bed


----------



## Katherine (26 Mar 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Rather mild out this morning. I was expecting the mini beast to be yapping at my heels.
> 
> On another note, all say arhhh. @Fab Foodie is not well and is currently nursing arctic flu in bed


Hope it's of short duration.

After everyone around me has had sore throats and colds, I've got a horrible sore throat just in time for Easter. Typical.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2018)

Morning, I hope all sickly poorly peeps get better soon .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2018)

It is bright and sunny here with a bit of frost at the moment . It looks so tempting that I may take my bike out later .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2018)

My ride may be a bit later as I have Schrodie asleep on my lap.


----------



## mybike (26 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> FF GWS
> 
> A view from my beach btw
> 
> View attachment 401596



Storm coming.


----------



## potsy (26 Mar 2018)

fossyant said:


> We have a new furry addition to the family, after losing our 1 year old Ragdoll to a farkin car driver.... He's a moggie, pale ginger tom, but a rescue. Lovely little cat, but is used to eating scraps. Picked him up from a foster home today. Bit fussy with cat food, but sits patiently next to you when you have human food. He will eat veg. We will slowly move into dry and wet cat food again.
> 
> No pics yet, but is a lovely little chap, rather thin. Our old big cat is hacked off again.... We will get another Raggie at some point.


I saw the pics yesterday, he looks a little cutie


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2018)

Richard Harris is singing MC Arthur Park on the radio at the moment . He just said that he recalls seeing her yellow cotton dress flowing softly on ground around her knees ! 
It must have been soft ground !


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Mar 2018)

No, it's a pretty hard place, IIRC.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Mar 2018)

A speedy recovery to all the ill Cycle Chatters.


----------



## potsy (26 Mar 2018)

A momentous occasion today, my first bike ride of the year, and it's not even April yet 

Knackered and it was only 6 miles, got a long way to go to return to my former glory


----------



## postman (26 Mar 2018)

The lawn and thank God it's only a small one.Has had it's first cut and has also been edged.It is a lovely day here in Leeds.Going to check out the weather for Tuesday i might get my first ride in.Otley may be on the cards.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2018)

Hope all the pawly CCers feel more chipper soon. 

I have put on a levain for bread and made batter for sourdough waffles. Will be making soup this afternoon. I am in the mood for comfort food.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2018)

My new mudguards have arrived, what a waste of a box


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Mar 2018)

Dry on the North Kent coast, therefore lawn has had it's first cut of the year. 

Rain is forecast tomorrow and every day until Sunday !


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> got a long way to go to return to my former glory



Is the sofa in the other room then...?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2018)

I managed to get out for a ride this afternoon. I went over to Lacock to see my brother. Here is a view from the top of Bowden Hill looking towards the West. I did 12 miles and I'm shattered.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> View attachment 401634
> My new mudguards have arrived, what a waste of a box



You should get a cat. Then the box won't go to waste.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Mar 2018)

Unfortunately the numbers 8 and 9 are always next to each other on a keyboard, since using the new system at work I have typed the date as 2019 on many occasions , it is a real ####### to rectify it


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2018)

Little Leo. He's about 6 months old, very friendly and quite vocal. Sits patiently for a share of your food but isn't so keen on cat food at the moment, so ended up giving him tinned sardines which he gobbled up. We think he's been used to eating what ever scraps he could and was found on a building site. Loves a cuddle though and will happily sit/snooze on your lap.


----------



## potsy (26 Mar 2018)

Had a cat visit the garden today, seen it before around the neighbourhood.

Went to shoo it away and it ran over to me, next minute it was in my arms and being made a fuss of, I really miss our cats.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2018)

On my return trip this afternoon I came across two cyclist's who were in the ditch by the side of the road. I stopped to ask what was going on and they said that they were fed up of seeing the litter and were cleaning out the ditches themselves. I thought it was very good of them, the chap runs a cycle shop in the High Street in Corsham called "Spindle's" .


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2018)

dave r said:


> View attachment 401634
> My new mudguards have arrived, what a waste of a box


My mudguards were sent from Germany in such a box! Maybe they found that it’s the safest way for them to arrive intact. 
Does seem excessive though.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Mar 2018)

fossyant said:


> Little Leo. He's about 6 months old, very friendly and quite vocal. Sits patiently for a share of your food but isn't so keen on cat food at the moment, so ended up giving him tinned sardines which he gobbled up. We think he's been used to eating what ever scraps he could and was found on a building site. Loves a cuddle though and will happily sit/snooze on your lap.
> 
> View attachment 401657


 He's a laddoh isn't he


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2018)

fossyant said:


> Little Leo. He's about 6 months old, very friendly and quite vocal. Sits patiently for a share of your food but isn't so keen on cat food at the moment, so ended up giving him tinned sardines which he gobbled up. We think he's been used to eating what ever scraps he could and was found on a building site. Loves a cuddle though and will happily sit/snooze on your lap.
> 
> View attachment 401657



Oooooooo, a Ginja Ninja!!!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (26 Mar 2018)

Continuing the cat theme.

The blind cat diaries.

Good news... Found my saucer of milk!

Bad news... Got wet feet!


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Mar 2018)

@Salty seadog decided to use up a few veg leftovers with fish this evening.







No anchovies were harmed, but I did manage to find some Italian seasoning.... 


Which was nice ;-)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Mar 2018)

Hail, you lurgified masses, I reckon I might have just joined you. Summat's not right on the wellness meter down here.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Mar 2018)

fossyant said:


> Little Leo. He's about 6 months old, very friendly and quite vocal. Sits patiently for a share of your food but isn't so keen on cat food at the moment, so ended up giving him tinned sardines which he gobbled up. We think he's been used to eating what ever scraps he could and was found on a building site. Loves a cuddle though and will happily sit/snooze on your lap.
> 
> View attachment 401657


 he is gorgeous


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hail, you lurgified masses, I reckon I might have just joined you. Summat's not right on the wellness meter down here.




I will drop @Fab Foodie off at yours on the way in to work tomorrow. You can be ill together.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hail, you lurgified masses, I reckon I might have just joined you. Summat's not right on the wellness meter down here.


Symptoms?


----------



## slowmotion (26 Mar 2018)

I poked 4 eighty millimetre diameter holes through the ceiling of the bedroom, and wondered why it took twenty years for me to get round to it. I've been celebrating while getting the plaster dust off my head.


----------



## HertzvanRental (26 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I poked 4 eighty millimetre diameter holes through the ceiling of the bedroom, and wondered why it took twenty years for me to get round to it. I've been celebrating while getting the plaster dust off my head.
> View attachment 401682


I assume there is a point to this exercise, or was it just boredom?


----------



## slowmotion (26 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> I assume there is a point to this exercise, or was it just boredom?


Pure excitement at the purchase of yet another power tool, actually. It looks like a Swiss cheese up there now

edit: BTW, I discovered a load of old wasps' nests while working out where the joists were in the loft. Blimey, they make a right old mess.


----------



## pjd57 (26 Mar 2018)

Signed up for a free haircut at a training college tomorrow.

I've not got much anyway so they can't do much damage


----------



## slowmotion (26 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Signed up for a free haircut at a training college tomorrow.
> 
> I've not got much anyway so they can't do much damage


I've been told trainees of all different skills take infinite care. Smart move.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Mar 2018)

Les conjugaisons de verbes français sont difficiles! 

Actually, instead of "conjugaisons", that should have been "Les conjugaisons".


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Symptoms?


It was mostly the feeling that something wasn't right but my sinuses are giving me gyp, my eyes are all blurry and I feel like I need to sleep for a month. But no worse this morning so I'm not dying yet.

Meanwhile, this rain outside feels like Atlantic rain. It feels like the first Atlantic weather we've had this year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Les conjugaisons de verbes français sont difficiles!
> 
> Actually, instead of "conjugaisons", that should have been "Les conjugaisons".


When I was learning French (as opposed to now, when I'm forgetting it) I used to marvel at the madness of dividing nouns arbitrarily into two genders and then having to remember which was which. The only reason I could ever come up with was that it wouldn't be French otherwise....


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2018)

Morning, it is grey and raining here. It's a good job I went out for a ride yesterday .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2018)

We had big rolls on the floor and tummy tickles first thing this morning! Schrodie that is , I don't get pampered in the same way.


----------



## mybike (27 Mar 2018)

postman said:


> The lawn and thank God it's only a small one.Has had it's first cut and has also been edged.It is a lovely day here in Leeds.Going to check out the weather for Tuesday i might get my first ride in.Otley may be on the cards.



Looked at mine and thought it might be time. However the paving at the front needed a clean and I had some Jeyes Fluid. Forecast said rain overnight and it's been right!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Mar 2018)

On this day in 1966,Pickles the Border Collie found the stolen Jules Rimet trophy.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/35872662


----------



## ianrauk (27 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> I assume there is a point to this exercise, or was it just boredom?




Fenton Stack has moved in


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Greetings from Brisbane
> 
> View attachment 401698
> View attachment 401699
> ...


Are you the old pub Singha. ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Mar 2018)

Where's that thread about things that have annoyed you for a while? I want to have a rant.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Mar 2018)

If no one finds the ranting thread i'm on about for me,i'm going to have to start a whole new thread,just to have my rant!


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Greetings from Brisbane
> 
> View attachment 401698
> View attachment 401699
> ...


G'day mate!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Greetings from Brisbane
> 
> View attachment 401698
> View attachment 401699
> ...


Crikey!  You're almost in my neighbourhood (very relatively speaking).


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It was mostly the feeling that something wasn't right but my sinuses are giving me gyp, my eyes are all blurry and I feel like I need to sleep for a month. But no worse this morning so I'm not dying yet.
> 
> Meanwhile, this rain outside feels like Atlantic rain. It feels like the first Atlantic weather we've had this year.



There was a report on a news show by a doctor that said due to high pollen count from trees, a lot of people who believe they are getting colds (rhinovirus) are not, and are in fact have a type of hay fever. Take an antihistamine and you’ll feel better. I suppose if you take one and it doesn’t work, you know you have a cold. 



deptfordmarmoset said:


> When I was learning French (as opposed to now, when I'm forgetting it) I used to marvel at the madness of dividing nouns arbitrarily into two genders and then having to remember which was which. The only reason I could ever come up with was that it wouldn't be French otherwise....



It’s not just French. Spanish, Italian, German, Portuguese, etc., etc.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> When I was learning French (as opposed to now, when I'm forgetting it) I used to marvel at the madness of dividing nouns arbitrarily into two genders and then having to remember which was which. The only reason I could ever come up with was that it wouldn't be French otherwise....



The bit that got me was all the grammar rules. And then all the exceptions to said grammar rules... I think the French do it that way just to be obtuse in a weird back-handed superior sort of way.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2018)

I'm off to have some lunch.

Feel ghastly, 3 hours' worth of sleep just doesn't hack it...


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2018)

One specially for the regular's on here

http://www.svr.co.uk/SEItem.aspx?a=128


----------



## Katherine (27 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> If no one finds the ranting thread i'm on about for me,i'm going to have to start a whole new thread,just to have my rant!


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/things-youd-like-to-say-but-cant.61668/


----------



## HertzvanRental (27 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/things-youd-like-to-say-but-cant.61668/


5 cls. of gin to takeaway?

Down here, in Kent, we have some professionals that consider that a nose drop.

Some of them ride around in campervans!,


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/things-youd-like-to-say-but-cant.61668/


Thanks,but the need to rant has now passed.  Maybe i'll have one in the morning when the culprits repeat the annoying process.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2018)

I've just pulled a rye with caraway seeds out of the oven - first bread with my shiny new sourdough culture.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Mar 2018)

I find myself inside the M25 for the forth time in 40 years. It's becoming a habit!


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Greetings from Brisbane
> 
> View attachment 401698
> View attachment 401699
> ...


----------



## hopless500 (27 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Greetings from Brisbane
> 
> View attachment 401698
> View attachment 401699
> ...



Rocky... I love you to bits, but next time I see you I will have to slap you .....


----------



## hopless500 (27 Mar 2018)

Bed is calling 
I somehow need to stay awake a little longer to watch Michael Portillo in India


----------



## hopless500 (27 Mar 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> There was a report on a news show by a doctor that said due to high pollen count from trees, a lot of people who believe they are getting colds (rhinovirus) are not, and are in fact have a type of hay fever. Take an antihistamine and you’ll feel better. I suppose if you take one and it doesn’t work, you know you have a cold.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s not just French. Spanish, Italian, German, Portuguese, etc., etc.



Aha. That's why my eyes have been watering. Couldn't figure out what was doing it's thing and getting me.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Aha. That's why my eyes have been watering. Couldn't figure out what was doing it's thing and getting me.


Not a repeat of the mutated "ManFlu" then?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Mar 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I find myself inside the M25 for the forth time in 40 years. It's becoming a habit!


----------



## hopless500 (27 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not a repeat of the mutated "ManFlu" then?


Nah


----------



## Speicher (27 Mar 2018)

I am watching an old episode of "Scrapheap Challenge". They were building off-road electric milkfloats.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> I am watching an old episode of "Scrapheap Challenge". They were building off-road electric milkfloats.



Ooooo, I *love* Scrapheap Challenge!


----------



## potsy (27 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Rocky... I love you to bits, but next time I see you I will have to slap you .....


Give him one from me too


----------



## Speicher (27 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ooooo, I *love* Scrapheap Challenge!



I like the early ones with Robert Llewellyn.


----------



## sheddy (27 Mar 2018)

Went for an eye test - need new specs, loath to spend £100+ 

so, any recommendations for online spectacle suppliers ?


----------



## TVC (27 Mar 2018)

You know when you buy something you don't really need.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROLLS-ROYCE-VIPER-201-JET-TURBINE-ENGINE-/302670338235


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> You know when you buy something you don't really need.
> 
> ROYCE-VIPER-201-JET-TURBINE-ENGINE-/302670338235


When are you fitting it in your Montego?


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> I like the early ones with Robert Llewellyn.



Mmmm, I was a big fan of the Cat-alysts back in the day  But the Megalomaniacs (Nosher & Co) and the Barley Pickers were fun too. 

Proper job!


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> When are you fitting it in your Montego?



Not sure that's wise - it will disintegrate as soon as the engine is fired up


----------



## TVC (27 Mar 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> When are you fitting it in your Montego?


I was thinking of rack mounting it on my fixie, that should give my knees a work out.


----------



## TVC (27 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Greetings from Brisbane
> 
> View attachment 401698
> View attachment 401699
> ...


The old git has taste.

The most common response I hear from people who visit Oz (including myself) is "I wish I had done it sooner".

There are so many things to remember about Australia, most of which I have bored people here with over the years, but the most Aussie thing was the couple who owned the B&B we stayed in at Holloways Beach, Cairns. She was immaculately turned out in summer dresses and full make up no matter how hot it was. He had two vests, one for every day, and one for going out. They were as Australian as it is possible to get and Lu & I fell in love with them.


----------



## pjd57 (27 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Signed up for a free haircut at a training college tomorrow.
> 
> I've not got much anyway so they can't do much damage





slowmotion said:


> I've been told trainees of all different skills take infinite care. Smart move.



First thing she did was cut her finger with the scissors.

Well it was her first attempt !
( This information was only given to me after she started)


----------



## slowmotion (27 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> First thing she did was cut her finger with the scissors.
> 
> Well it was her first attempt !
> ( This information was only given to me after she started)


Look on the bright side. She could have been a trainee dentist.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Look on the bright side. She could have been a trainee dentist.


Why would a trainee dentist need scissors?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Thanks,but the need to rant has now passed.  Maybe i'll have one in the morning when the culprits repeat the annoying process.


Is it a bit like a sneeze ? You can't summon them up when you want .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I find myself inside the M25 for the forth time in 40 years. It's becoming a habit!


Will you book yourself into Rehab ?


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why would a trainee dentist need scissors?









I seem to recall a Doctor film along these lines.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Mar 2018)

@Mrs M they found your young cat's Dad.....
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-43555314


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why would a trainee dentist need scissors?


If you had a furry tongue !


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is it a bit like a sneeze ? You can't summon them up when you want .


Then you can't stop sneezing when you're behind the wheel of a car.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2018)

Why is it that I now need a Proof Reader to check what I have written ? I try to be careful to make sure letters haven't just crept in only to find words have been completely altered !


----------



## Speicher (28 Mar 2018)

I sometime sfin dtha th espaceba rha sbee nmessin gabou twith m yspace. s


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> I sometime sfin dtha th espaceba rha sbee nmessin gabou twith m yspace. s


Meet oo


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2018)

Mywr istbra cedo esth at tome,at ti mesqu iteann oyingly.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Why is it that I now need a Proof Reader to check what I have written ? I try to be careful to make sure letters haven't just crept in only to find words have been completely altered !



It appears that the spell checker on my tablet speaks a different language than me.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2018)

It's raining, it's pouring, the pusscats are snoring...

And I have to go to March and Chatteris after lunch. Splish, splash.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's raining, it's pouring, the pusscats are snoring...
> 
> And I have to go to March and Chatteris after lunch. Splish, splash.


Yup, wet errands here too.


----------



## Oxo (28 Mar 2018)

We have hail.


----------



## MikeG (28 Mar 2018)

I've just finished drawing a garage. I have two more garages to do in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Mar 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've just finished drawing a garage. I have two more garages to do in the next couple of weeks.


Have to say this why I tried to talk my eldest out of the seven year course to become an Architect, she has vision's of doing exotic stuff I said you will spend most of your time doing garages and extensions... Too late now one year in six to go


----------



## Speicher (28 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's raining, it's pouring, the pusscats are snoring...
> 
> And I have to go to March and Chatteris after lunch. Splish, splash.



Will you be back from March before the end of March?


----------



## MikeG (28 Mar 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Have to say this why I tried to talk my eldest out of the seven year course to become an Architect, she has vision's of doing exotic stuff I said you will spend most of your time doing garages and extensions... Too late now one year in six to go



I would rather draw the odd garage then go back to commercial practise, though. I get some great jobs, and some of the more mundane ones like these lead to recommendations for better jobs. Anything is better than doing massive blocks of flats or offices against the clock. Hospitals are the very worst.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Mar 2018)

MikeG said:


> I would rather draw the odd garage then go back to commercial practise, though. I get some great jobs, and some of the more mundane ones like these lead to recommendations for better jobs. Anything is better than doing massive blocks of flats or offices against the clock. Hospitals are the very worst.


Sorry wasn't putting it down, she is very artistic and I think she sees herself Infront of a huge technical easel sketchpad designing eco friendly buildings on the scale of the shard. I was not putting out her fire but tried to tell her she needs to be in the top one percent to get that stage.


----------



## MikeG (28 Mar 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Sorry wasn't putting it down, she is very artistic and I think she sees herself Infront of a huge technical easel sketchpad designing eco friendly buildings on the scale of the shard. I was not putting out her fire but tried to tell her she needs to be in the top one percent to get that stage.



If I could pass on two pieces of advice to her it would be these......learn quickly the nuts and bolts of building construction. That isn't taught at uni, but it's what you get employed for. Secondly, foster relationships. Get as wide a circle of friends as she can. Join clubs, volunteer, do stuff, and let everyone who asks know she's an architect. Every single architect bar none gets their early commissions from friends and family. Other than that...best of luck to her, and I hope it all goes well. For those with a love of buildings, it's a great career.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Mar 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @Mrs M they found your young cat's Dad.....
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-43555314


Mr M and I thought that this morning when we saw “the beast” on the news 
Just like Sam, only much bigger!


----------



## slowmotion (28 Mar 2018)

I went out to Toolstation in Acton this evening. Waiting at a slow red light to turn back on to the A40, I looked up and saw four groups of racing pigeons flying low overhead, going like the absolute clappers. Maybe 50-100 in each group. A really beautiful sight. I wondered what on earth they thought of densely populated west London.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Will you be back from March before the end of March?



Yes, I was back by 7pm 

Sneaked in a trip to Lidl and picked up some chocolatey easter gifts for my neighbour and some friends.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Mar 2018)

The mother in law regailed me the ledgendary chip pan fire story c. 1979 for the fifth or sixth time. It was tough going the first time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I went out to Toolstation in Acton this evening. Waiting at a slow red light to turn back on to the A40, I looked up and saw four groups of racing pigeons flying low overhead, going like the absolute clappers. Maybe 50-100 in each group. A really beautiful sight. I wondered what on earth they thought of densely populated west London.


Pigeons probably think:
_Statues! Man, I really have to go!_


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2018)

I dried a seven hills gourd, and made a birdhouse out of it.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I dried a seven hills gourd, and made a birdhouse out of it.


I'm going on to Google to improve my gourdology.


----------



## hopless500 (28 Mar 2018)

Friday tomorrow
.... and my Monday is 11 days later


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm going on to Google to improve my gourdology.


I haven't seen it there, it may be a colloquial name.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Friday tomorrow
> .... and my Monday is 11 days later


Please return @Pottsy 's calendar to him.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I haven't seen it there, it may be a colloquial name.


My knowledge of gourds is limited to pictures of PNG locals wearing them on their genitals. I think they are also used to carry water. I have a hill to climb.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> The mother in law regailed me the ledgendary chip pan fire story c. 1979 for the fifth or sixth time. It was tough going the first time.


You are being included in the family lore and legend. Consider your self lucky that you are accepted to such an extent.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Will you be back from March before the end of March?


She May.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> My knowledge of gourds is limited to pictures of PNG locals wearing them on their genitals. I think they are also used to carry water. I have a hill to climb.


Pumpkins are a sort of gourd or squash. Much of the canned pumpkin comes from around here. You can go out in the countryside west of here and see fields of them, all growing for Nestle.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm going on to Google to improve my gourdology.


Gourd help you!


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2018)

The Robins around here are so vocal that the Boat Tailed Grackles are imitating them.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2018)

Are you sure this is the thyme or plaice for this. It's eely bad...


----------



## pjd57 (29 Mar 2018)

I cycled through Lambhill cemetery today.

I'm going through again tomorrow.
The paths are getting tidied up by the community service chain gang most days.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> I cycled through Lambhill cemetery today.
> 
> I'm going through again tomorrow.
> The paths are getting tidied up by the community service chain gang most days.


Reminds me of my school, when the grass was cut, a bunch of fellows in a trailer would show up from the county jail, with with push mowers and a deputy on horseback .


----------



## Dec66 (29 Mar 2018)

Last night I arranged to meet a mate of mine for a bevvy this evening.

This afternoon, I was a bit bored, so I popped out for a pint at lunchtime. Which became two.

Later, I was waiting for the bus. It was going to be a long wait. I was nippy. Another pint.

We met up. Smashing evening. Six pints.

I walked towards the bus stop up the hill (Kirkdale in Sydenham for those who know it). The bus went past me. I thought, "oh, crap, now I have to wait another 20 mins". 

It stopped about 120m up the hill. I thought, 'why not"? So, despite the kecks I had on nipping into me, I sped off up the hill.

I caught it. I bloody well caught it. About 14 seconds worth of sprinting, uphill. Not bad for a 51 year old.

I'll feel it in the morning though. A proper nine pint hangover, with the addition of knackered hamstrings.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> My knowledge of gourds is limited to pictures of PNG locals wearing them on their genitals. I think they are also used to carry water. I have a hill to climb.


Isn't that one of those things Getafix put his magic potions in for Asterix?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Isn't that one of those things Getafix put his magic potions in for Asterix?


Yes, but Obelix wasn’t allowed any magic potion as he fell into the cauldron as a baby and it had a permanent effect on him. 

I love the Asterix books! Both my son and daughter read them too!


----------



## raleighnut (29 Mar 2018)

Still 'lurgified'


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Please return @Pottsy 's calendar to him.


Wrong potsy


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2018)

Finally got to drive home from work in daylight last night, first time for 6 months 

Reality hit this morning as I was de-icing the windscreen


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2018)

Morning, I'm just waiting to set off to Swindon . I've made a small packed lunch, a couple of cheese and solid cream sandwiches and a hot cross buns just in case we are there for a while.


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2018)

Have you got a force field to utilise when negotiating the multi magic roundabouts in Swindon?


----------



## Andrew_P (29 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, I'm just waiting to set off to Swindon . I've made a small packed lunch, a couple of cheese and solid cream sandwiches and a hot cross buns just in case we are there for a while.


hope it goes well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Wrong potsy


Sorry about that, by the way, in bird news, an American Robin.





Actually closely related to, and the size of, a thrush. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2018)

I treated MrsPete to a cream horn when I went shopping this morning. 

And there’s a pigeon with a gammy leg in my garden at the moment.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Yes, but Obelix wasn’t allowed any magic potion as he fell into the cauldron as a baby and it had a permanent effect on him.
> 
> I love the Asterix books! Both my son and daughter read them too!



Oooooh, I *love* the Asterix books!


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2018)

Having a plumpitty day. But that aside, I must crack on with my easter baking.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I treated MrsPete to a cream horn when I went shopping this morning.
> 
> And there’s a pigeon with a gammy leg in my garden at the moment.


Any connection between the two?


----------



## TVC (29 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Finally got to drive home from work in daylight last night, first time for 6 months
> 
> Reality hit this morning as I was de-icing the windscreen


Those of us who work proper hours don't have the problem of perpetual darkness.

So what day of the week is it?


----------



## TVC (29 Mar 2018)

Less than 80 minutes to do until I knock off for Easter. There may be fish and chips at the pub for tea today.


----------



## gaijintendo (29 Mar 2018)

I can't find the Chocolate Orange I bought yesterday.


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Those of us who work proper hours don't have the problem of perpetual darkness.
> 
> So what day of the week is it?



Err Wednesday, I think 

Day 2 of 4 anyway, but I do have 12 off from Saturday


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Mar 2018)

Feeling frustrated as I could have got out for a ride but had to wait around for a bit of furniture to be picked up from my Aunt's by a local charity. They didn't want it in the end - wrong style. Too wet to go out now.

On the plus side I had time to polish out a scuff on her car. You wouldn't know it had been marked. Pleased with that.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I can't find the Chocolate Orange I bought yesterday.



Someone's eaten it?


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I can't find the Chocolate Orange I bought yesterday.





Reynard said:


> Someone's eaten it?



nummff munf 

swuff svurry thnice


----------



## raleighnut (29 Mar 2018)

I've got a bar of this 'stashed'


----------



## TVC (29 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Err Wednesday, I think
> 
> Day 2 of 4 anyway, but I do have 12 off from Saturday


I always said you were a part timer.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I've got a bar of this 'stashed'
> 
> 
> View attachment 402028



I'm still working my way through the whole case of Lindor that I got on YS... 

Speaking of, I now have the chocolate horrors. BRB...


----------



## hopless500 (29 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> Err Wednesday, I think
> 
> Day 2 of 4 anyway, but I do have 12 off from Saturday


11 days off as of tomorrow


----------



## TVC (29 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> 11 days off as of tomorrow


Another part timer. I don't suppose you are off to chase a cat infested motor home across Kent are you.


----------



## TVC (29 Mar 2018)

Lu is home and there is a change of plan. It is freezing cold and started lagging it down (quite Manchester-esque) so we have decided to stay in, lock the door, have pastie and chips and crack open a bottle of wine. 

Happy Easter holidsy.


----------



## hopless500 (29 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Another part timer. I don't suppose you are off to chase a cat infested motor home across Kent are you.


 nooooo


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Lu is home and there is a change of plan. It is freezing cold and started lagging it down (quite Manchester-esque) so we have decided to stay in, lock the door, have pastie and chips and crack open a bottle of wine.
> 
> Happy Easter holidsy.


----------



## potsy (29 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> I always said you were a part timer.


We have a few that do 2 on 6 off, now that is a shift I can see myself doing


----------



## slowmotion (29 Mar 2018)

The two pigeons who wait on top of the garden fence by the bird feeder started getting frisky this evening. More than frisky actually. I didn't quite know where to look.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The two pigeons who wait on top of the garden fence by the bird feeder started getting frisky this evening. More than frisky actually. I didn't quite know where to look.


No need to get in a flap about it, the pigeons manage to take care of that part of things.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No need to get in a flap about it, the pigeons manage to take care of that part of things.


The one on top did flap his wings a bit when the time came.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The two pigeons who wait on top of the garden fence by the bird feeder started getting frisky this evening. More than frisky actually. I didn't quite know where to look.


I bet it's not as much fun as chasing Ducks into the lake and the waiting Drakes.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2018)

Morning,. Happy Good Friday !

I came back yesterday more confused than when I set off so I went outside in-between the showers and did a bit of metal shaping with my hammers. I was enjoying it . Mind you I wouldn't if it had all gone wrong !


----------



## Lavender Rose (30 Mar 2018)

So my day usually revolves around serving people from 6:15am in the leisure centre. From 6:15 till around 9 - people always complain or compliment the weather (I really couldn't care about the weather - for some reason, british people fail to talk about anything else!)

But today being a bank holiday, the parking is free - and instead of the weather, its all about the free parking....I don't know what topic I prefer....


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2018)

If you hear any banging noises on your roof later there is no need to panic ! It'll probably be the Chinese Space Station that is falling back to earth .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> So my day usually revolves around serving people from 6:15am in the leisure centre. From 6:15 till around 9 - people always complain or compliment the weather (I really couldn't care about the weather - for some reason, british people fail to talk about anything else!)
> 
> But today being a bank holiday, the parking is free - and instead of the weather, its all about the free parking....I don't know what topic I prefer....


By the way . How is the weather ?


----------



## Lavender Rose (30 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> If you hear any banging noises on your roof later there is no need to panic ! It'll probably be the Chinese Space Station that is falling back to earth .



Holy moly! I mean, and completely accidentally on purpose it will probably crash somewhere controversial hehe!


----------



## Lavender Rose (30 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> By the way . How is the weather ?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2018)

Speicher said:


> Have you got a force field to utilise when negotiating the multi magic roundabouts in Swindon?


I avoid that like the plague .
The first time I discovered it was in early in the morning and it was covered in snow. It looked like a huge car park with exits. I chose the one that pointed in the direction I was going and went for it .
Mind you that was back in the 70's .


----------



## TVC (30 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> I’ve decided never to come back to the UK.....ever ever
> 
> View attachment 402084


A very wise decision. When my eldest brother goes to Oz he does six months at a time. Don't tell Wimps, but last time he bought a campervan and did a full lap of the place.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> I’ve decided never to come back to the UK.....ever ever
> 
> View attachment 402084


Is that ever ?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Ever


But you haven't appeared on that TV show to see if you like it there yet ?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2018)

Have you cancelled the milk ?


----------



## Lavender Rose (30 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Who needs the TV to help you make a decision when the view from your apartment is this?
> 
> View attachment 402086



HOLY MACKEREL....Won't you start to desperately miss Scottish summers??


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Who needs the TV to help you make a decision when the view from your apartment is this?
> 
> View attachment 402086


You can't fool me . You've left Ailsa Craig in the background !


----------



## TVC (30 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Who needs the TV to help you make a decision when the view from your apartment is this?
> 
> View attachment 402086


The food is excellent, the wine better. The weather is wonderful, the scenery stunning and the people are truly lovely. Plus there is no Brexit bollox. Why would anyone in their right mind want to stay there?


----------



## pjd57 (30 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> You can't fool me . You've left Ailsa Craig in the background !




I know her brother Jim.


----------



## TVC (30 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> They do tamper with your balls though............
> 
> 
> In other news, I do miss Reg.


A little sand rubbed into your balls never hurt anyone, apparently it makes you better at swinging.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (30 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I avoid that like the plague .
> The first time I discovered it was in early in the morning and it was covered in snow. It looked like a huge car park with exits. I chose the one that pointed in the direction I was going and went for it .
> Mind you that was back in the 70's .



They’ve put benches all the way around the Magic Roundabout so that you can sit and watch the little old lady who’s been stuck on it since 1985 without ever finding her way off.

I remember taking part of my driving test on it. Terrifying.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (30 Mar 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I treated MrsPete to a cream horn when I went shopping this morning.
> 
> And there’s a pigeon with a gammy leg in my garden at the moment.



You are the master of the double entendre.

Such a waste with Miss Goodbody having been retired.


----------



## TVC (30 Mar 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> They’ve put benches all the way around the Magic Roundabout so that you can sit and watch the little old lady who’s been stuck on it since 1985 without ever finding her way off.
> 
> I remember taking part of my driving test on it. Terrifying.


I have done it only the once, though visiting Swindon once was enough.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> I have done it only the once, though visiting Swindon once was enough.


Try it in a truck.. You can block two or three mini roundabouts at the same time


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


>


Look on the bright side, you can always tell him where to park his car!


----------



## Lavender Rose (30 Mar 2018)

Haha - very funny....lol


----------



## potsy (30 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> In other news, I do miss Reg


Me too


----------



## Andrew_P (30 Mar 2018)

CycleChat is missing quite a lot at the moment currently mundane news is the least mundane thread on CC..


----------



## raleighnut (30 Mar 2018)

Update,



raleighnut said:


> I've got a bar of this 'stashed'
> 
> 
> View attachment 402028





I've now got 60% of a bar 'stashed'


----------



## TVC (30 Mar 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Update,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife is very generous, and as of now I have 100% of this available. That may not be the case for long.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2018)

I need to go and iron my white coat. Am stewarding at Cam Cat tomorrow.


----------



## pjd57 (30 Mar 2018)

Just passed a great road sign

"Caution otters for 3/4 mile "
Just outside Dornoch. On a bus so no pictures


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2018)

+  =


----------



## TVC (30 Mar 2018)

Reynard said:


> +  =


I know. I've done some painting, we've been to the Turkish restaurant for lunch and now we are sitting in the house as the freezing rain falls outside.

Must be Bsnk Holiday.


----------



## TVC (30 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Just passed a great road sign
> 
> "Caution otters for 3/4 mile "
> Just outside Dornoch. On a bus so no pictures


It has to be said; why was the sign on a bus?


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Just passed a great road sign
> 
> "Caution otters for 3/4 mile "
> Just outside Dornoch. On a bus so no pictures



I like this one from Willoughby a couple of years ago


----------



## MikeG (30 Mar 2018)

I have some mundane non-weather-related news. I have finished preparing my bathroom for plastering. You can all relax now.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Mar 2018)

MikeG said:


> I have some mundane non-weather-related news. I have finished preparing my bathroom for plastering. You can all relax now.



Not pebble-dashing, then!


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2018)

It's still wazzing it down here.

My bread dough is nearly ready for knocking back and my Easter babka is almost ready for the oven.

Just seen a press release from Brands Hatch that the circuit will be closed to the public for tomorrow's BTCC qualifying etc to save the car parks for Sunday (BTCC) and Monday's (Pickup Trucks) race meetings.


----------



## gbb (30 Mar 2018)

Work today but on a slight plus side, we finished early. Shops closed Sunday, orders are correspondingly low. Bring back Sunday closing ALL the time.


----------



## MikeG (30 Mar 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Not pebble-dashing, then!



Lime plaster, with chalk and fibre......bein' as you ask.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Mar 2018)

I've just been out to get the chickens into their run - in jimjams, wellies and a waterproof. As I've altered the coop door settings I waited to see that they got in before it closed. My pj bottoms are drenched


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Mar 2018)

Fret no more!

My replacement driver has arrived!


----------



## slowmotion (30 Mar 2018)

The chicken stock has 15 more minutes to run in the pressure cooker before I nip out to the cheap beer establishment via the local branch of Screwfix.


----------



## HertzvanRental (30 Mar 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The chicken stock has 15 more minutes to run in the pressure cooker before I nip out to the cheap beer establishment via the local branch of Screwfix.
> View attachment 402281


Aah! A pressure cooker! Is that what caused the holes in the ceiling.?


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Mar 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I've just been out to get the chickens into their run - in jimjams, wellies and a waterproof. As I've altered the coop door settings I waited to see that they got in before it closed. My pj bottoms are drenched



The heavens have truly opened here, we appear to have a pond


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2018)

I have pulled one bread out of the oven and put a babka in the oven. One more bread to go after that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2018)

Speaking as a half-round drat, I can confirm that it's chucking filly outside.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Mar 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> Aah! A pressure cooker! Is that what caused the holes in the ceiling.?


We were given it as a wedding present. It's been scaring the living daylights out of me for the last thirty years.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Speaking as a half-round drat, I can confirm that it's chucking filly outside.


Bruddy Herr!


----------



## GM (30 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> I’ve decided never to come back to the UK.....ever ever
> 
> View attachment 402084




Noooo, you'll miss the picnic in September!


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Mar 2018)

A pal of mine in Hong Kong sent a photo of his hifi to me and I sent him a photo of mine. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2018)

I have finished tonight's baking. Just settling down to a cuppa before heading off to bed as I have to be in Godmanchester for 9am tomorrow.


----------



## Katherine (30 Mar 2018)

I dropped a chocolate and lime Easter cake !
Picture taken before droppage.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> I dropped a chocolate and lime Easter cake !
> Picture taken before droppage.
> 
> View attachment 402293



Awh... After all that work... 

Can't bring myself to "like" the post.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> Bumped into the old bloke again......
> 
> View attachment 402303


Have a good time .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2018)

What a beautiful morning ! The sky is being reflected in the moat surrounding the bird table, Pigeons are wading on the lawn and the sky is filled with tears of joy at seeing such a wonderful sight .

Who on earth would want to emigrate ?


----------



## raleighnut (31 Mar 2018)

Yep, we've had visits from a couple of 'soggy moggies' this morning (2 of the ones that don't really live here) Our lot ain't daft and are artfully arranged around the house (1 per room)


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Mar 2018)

GM said:


> Noooo, you'll miss the picnic in September!



Think of it this way, if th RM's stay in Aus then we could all go over to visit, cheap holiday because accommodation will already be sorted .


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I avoid that like the plague .
> The first time I discovered it was in early in the morning and it was covered in snow. It looked like a huge car park with exits. I chose the one that pointed in the direction I was going and went for it .
> Mind you that was back in the 70's .



Ours is prettier

.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> I dropped a chocolate and lime Easter cake !
> Picture taken before droppage.
> 
> View attachment 402293


Was it salvageable ?


----------



## Katherine (31 Mar 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Was it salvageable ?


I'm glad I got to photograph it! Mr K had briefly seen it when he walked through the kitchen, commenting "Green Monster!" Hmm. 

I Stayed remarkedly calm. 
It landed upside down. The glass plate smashed into smithereens. I quickly picked up the cake and put it on a new plate. I rescued some of the sweets and washed them. I scraped off all the icing now stuck with glass into the bin. Then I dealt with the glass and chocolate covered floor. I washed it twice to make sure I got all the fine bits of glass. I will go over the floor again before my son brings his dog on Sunday.

I will re- ice it.. probably.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> I'm glad I got to photograph it! Mr K had briefly seen it when he walked through the kitchen, commenting "Green Monster!" Hmm.
> 
> I Stayed remarkedly calm.
> It landed upside down. The glass plate smashed into smithereens. I quickly picked up the cake and put it on a new plate. I rescued some of the sweets and washed them. I scraped off all the icing now stuck with glass into the bin. Then I dealt with the glass and chocolate covered floor. I washed it twice to make sure I got all the fine bits of glass. I will go over the floor again before my son brings his dog on Sunday.
> ...



I would have been in bits, I admire your calmness.


----------



## Katherine (31 Mar 2018)

I think we're in for a noisy weekend ; one of the neighbours has had a skip delivered!


----------



## hopless500 (31 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> I'm glad I got to photograph it! Mr K had briefly seen it when he walked through the kitchen, commenting "Green Monster!" Hmm.
> 
> I Stayed remarkedly calm.
> It landed upside down. The glass plate smashed into smithereens. I quickly picked up the cake and put it on a new plate. I rescued some of the sweets and washed them. I scraped off all the icing now stuck with glass into the bin. Then I dealt with the glass and chocolate covered floor. I washed it twice to make sure I got all the fine bits of glass. I will go over the floor again before my son brings his dog on Sunday.
> ...


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> I think we're in for a noisy weekend ; one of the neighbours has had a skip delivered!


Oh dear ! I hope your luck improves soon .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> I'm glad I got to photograph it! Mr K had briefly seen it when he walked through the kitchen, commenting "Green Monster!" Hmm.
> 
> I Stayed remarkedly calm.
> It landed upside down. The glass plate smashed into smithereens. I quickly picked up the cake and put it on a new plate. I rescued some of the sweets and washed them. I scraped off all the icing now stuck with glass into the bin. Then I dealt with the glass and chocolate covered floor. I washed it twice to make sure I got all the fine bits of glass. I will go over the floor again before my son brings his dog on Sunday.
> ...


Epic cake work there, and not in a good way.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Mar 2018)

Bedroom is clean, first lot of washing done, cats tray washed and outside to 'air' TVC has finished a lot of painting, we are now relaxing with


----------



## raleighnut (31 Mar 2018)

Katherine said:


> I'm glad I got to photograph it! Mr K had briefly seen it when he walked through the kitchen, commenting "Green Monster!" Hmm.
> 
> I Stayed remarkedly calm.
> It landed upside down. The glass plate smashed into smithereens. I quickly picked up the cake and put it on a new plate. I rescued some of the sweets and washed them. I scraped off all the icing now stuck with glass into the bin. Then I dealt with the glass and chocolate covered floor. I washed it twice to make sure I got all the fine bits of glass. I will go over the floor again before my son brings his dog on Sunday.
> ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2018)

I need to go to the shops but I'm dreading it being very busy. Has anybody been yet and survived?


----------



## TVC (31 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I need to go to the shops but I'm dreading it being very busy. Has anybody been yet and survived?


It's just like a normal Saturday around here.

I have done another couple of hours painting this morning. I have six doors, two coats, both sides plus the stairs and skirting. This might take a while.


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Mar 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I need to go to the shops but I'm dreading it being very busy. Has anybody been yet and survived?


I made it maan! 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b66gLKLU8yU


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Mar 2018)

Washer is on for the second time today.

Salmon and broccoli quiche is in the oven, I prefer them hot


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> It's just like a normal Saturday around here.
> 
> I have done another couple of hours painting this morning. I have six doors, two coats, both sides plus the stairs and skirting. This might take a while.


That sounds relaxing 

I'm on my 2nd green tea of the day, just another 6+ hours and I'm officially on holiday


----------



## TVC (31 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> That sounds relaxing
> 
> I'm on my 2nd green tea of the day, just another 6+ hours and I'm officially on holiday


Green tea? When did you become a ponce?

I notice @User14044 is lurking.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Mar 2018)

User14044 said:


> No midges here



Maybe no Midges, but, everything that is there, is poisonous!

Still rather liked the place


----------



## TVC (31 Mar 2018)

I have just been through my wardrobe and drawers and had a clothing cull. You will be pleased to know that both my pairs of white trousers still fit, so get to stay.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2018)

mybike said:


> Ours is prettier
> 
> .

















Ours is pretty too. Building with clock is the Railway/Bus/Transit station, with Town Hall Offices above. Pictures from web.


----------



## potsy (31 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Green tea? When did you become a ponce?
> 
> I notice @User14044 is lurking.


It's actually green tea with mango and passion fruit


----------



## raleighnut (31 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> It's actually green tea with mango and passion fruit


Now that is poncy, I'm a straight Chinese tea man (even in a porcelene porceline Bone China mug too)



Spoiler



Yes I do know it's Porcelain BTW


----------



## TVC (31 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> It's actually green tea with mango and passion fruit


Is there no hope for us.

Can somebody in South Manchester please whip up a mug of builders' and get it round to Potsy immediately. We have to at least try to save him.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Mar 2018)

TVC said:


> Is there no hope for us.
> 
> Can somebody in South Manchester please whip up a mug of builders' and get it round to Potsy immediately. We have to at least try to save him.



I think he is going for a "Middle Class", or even "Elite" certification (in another thread)


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2018)

Railroad side of the equation, with a new Siemens Charger on the point of train 302 Lincoln Service to Chicago. My own pictures, also in Rail Enthusiast Thread.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Mar 2018)

potsy said:


> It's actually green tea with mango and passion fruit


Ignore these philistines, I often have green tea with pineapple and grapefruit. Although at the minute I’m on the lemon and ginger (with added honey) for my cold.


----------



## TVC (31 Mar 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Ignore these philistines, I often have green tea with pineapple and grapefruit. Although at the minute I’m on the lemon and ginger (with added honey) for my cold.


I can't wait for @User14044 to get back, at least he's a proper tea drinker.


----------



## postman (31 Mar 2018)

I have put my Easter egg in the freezer compartment of the fridge.It will be superb tomorrow.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Mar 2018)

Easter egg chocolate doesn't taste very nice 
The Malteser chocolate was really quite bleurgh


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Ignore these philistines, I often have green tea with pineapple and grapefruit. Although at the minute I’m on the lemon and ginger (with added honey) for my cold.


I just had one of those craft beers and it did pineapple and grapefruit but substituted the tea for hops. Not tried it hot though.


----------



## luckyfox (31 Mar 2018)

Not having a great day


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2018)

Knackered.

Stewarded at Cam Cats. Handled several breeds I haven't handled before; tonkinese, korats, assorted bengals, ocicats, singapuras and russians. Learnt that there *are* cats with more 'tude than Poppy. And they're not necessarily torties either.

Then skedaddled home, dropped everything and went Yellow Stickering in Tesco as they're shut tomorrow. Not much fresh meat, but got some fillet steak for mum & me and and some stewing steak for the girls. Also got a gammon joint, sausage rolls and a LOT of fruit and veg. There was SO much soft fruit - about 10 cases or so. Picked up 6kg of strawberries for £3 - but will share with my neighbour and a good friend.

After that, returned home, rammed the fridgeables in the fridge, then out again to St Martin's in Witcham where the vicar was kind enough to bless my basket of Easter food; a lovely little service in a beautiful 12th century church.

Am now ready for bed.

Nunnight one and all. And Happy Easter xxx


----------



## raleighnut (1 Apr 2018)

luckyfox said:


> Not having a great day


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2018)

Morning, we have bright sunshine here at the moment .

Happy Easter to everyone .


----------



## raleighnut (1 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, we have bright sunshine here at the moment .
> 
> Happy Easter to everyone .


And a merry 'All Fools Day' to all too.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2018)

It is amazing how the passing of one day can alter your age by a whole year .


----------



## GM (1 Apr 2018)

Happy Easter one and all.


----------



## gaijintendo (1 Apr 2018)

GM said:


> Happy Easter one and all.


"What day is it today, my fine fellow?"
"Today? Why it's EASTER SUNDAY!"
"I haven't missed it!" Said Scrooge to himself. "Do you know the Thornton's in the next Street but one?"...


----------



## Speicher (1 Apr 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> "What day is it today, my fine fellow?"
> "Today? Why it's EASTER SUNDAY!"
> "I haven't missed it!" Said Scrooge to himself. "Do you know the Thornton's in the next Street but one?"...



Not forgetting the Reverend Cadbury.


----------



## Katherine (1 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is amazing how the passing of one day can alter your age by a whole year .


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Katherine (1 Apr 2018)

luckyfox said:


> Not having a great day


Hope today is a better one for you


----------



## GM (1 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is amazing how the passing of one day can alter your age by a whole year .




Belated Happy Birthday


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thanks ! It was a couple of days ago , I've got some presents that I'm still figuring how to use, one of which is a knife meant for the whole Swiss Army !


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Apr 2018)

A late breakfast of kippers this morning


----------



## pjd57 (1 Apr 2018)

Just noticed the field about 100 yards from my front door being ploughed.

We still have a few farms in Glasgow.
4.5 miles to the city centre, and I have views over farmland and out to the Campsies.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Apr 2018)

Knocked this morning's ride on the head and went down and did some digging on the allotment instead. I am going to work out a way of making a hidden tang fit into the handle now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2018)

I appear to have got to midday without falling for a single April fools prank. If I get hoodwinked now, I'm off the hook, aren't I?

Happy Easter to all. 











It is Easter, isn't it?


----------



## TVC (1 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> I’m back


Welcome home. You can start planning your next visit to Australia now.

By the way, do they still play the national anthem on a constant loop in all the bars and restsurants?



When we were there it was on all the time, I always thought it was a parody record, but the locals really seemed to have bought into it.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> I’m back



Welcome home


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> I’m back


Where ?


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> I’m back



Doors open...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2018)

A major wildlife disaster was narrowly avoided this afternoon , when a box containing thousands of tiny coloured plastic jewelry beads being transported upstairs fell and burst open . 
Didn't we have fun rounding up the little blighters !


----------



## TVC (1 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> Goodness knows......after 23hrs of flying I could be in Potsy land for all I can tell.


At least you csn get some decent beer again.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> I might have to remind myself what it tastes like very soon......


----------



## midlife (1 Apr 2018)

The last time April fools Day was on Easter Sunday was 1956.....and it's snowing!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> The last time April fools Day was on Easter Sunday was 1956.....and it's snowing!


Low was 44F and high was 75F in 1956 here. today, low 24, and expected high in the upper 30sF. Maybe snow, but looking doubtful.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> The last time April fools Day was on Easter Sunday was 1956.....and it's snowing!


Now or later today before 8pm?


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2018)

Happy (belated) birthday @Illaveago


----------



## midlife (1 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Now or later today before 8pm?



Just been snowing, turned to hail and now all stopped.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2018)

Happy Birthday, @Illaveago , and many happy returns of the day.


----------



## TVC (1 Apr 2018)

Happy birthday for next year @Illaveago


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> I’m back


If I took any comfort from the fantastic pictures it was I wasn't going to go through a massive post holiday downer that probably would have included loo king at immigration...


----------



## GM (1 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> I’m back




 Welcome back, you could at least brought some  back with you


----------



## postman (1 Apr 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> "What day is it today, my fine fellow?"
> "Today? Why it's EASTER SUNDAY!"
> "I haven't missed it!" Said Scrooge to himself. "Do you know the Thornton's in the next Street but one?"...



I like that,very clever.From my all timee fave film,When Scrooge opens his window and looks down in to the street,and sees the young lad going past.


----------



## postman (1 Apr 2018)

The frozen maltesers were wonderful just like marbles.Half of the egg has already gone.


----------



## TVC (1 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> The frozen maltesers were wonderful just like marbles.Half of the egg has already gone.


Frozen maltesers are best dropped in a glass of baileys


----------



## postman (1 Apr 2018)

I have a statement to make.Easter eggs are not as big as when i wer a lad.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> I have a statement to make.Easter eggs are not as big as when i wer a lad.



Or is it that you are now somewhat taller in proportion to said eggs than you used to be?


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> I have a statement to make.Easter eggs are not as big as when i wer a lad.


And the chocolate is thinner.


----------



## alicat (1 Apr 2018)

At lunchtime I had my first alcoholic drink for 40 days. #veryproud (especially for finding the hash key).


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2018)

I might have wished everyone a Happy Easter earlier, but here's my lovely Easter basket which I had blessed yesterday evening. Very nice brunch with the contents.


----------



## mybike (1 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> I'm glad I got to photograph it! Mr K had briefly seen it when he walked through the kitchen, commenting "Green Monster!" Hmm.
> 
> I Stayed remarkedly calm.
> It landed upside down. The glass plate smashed into smithereens. I quickly picked up the cake and put it on a new plate. I rescued some of the sweets and washed them. I scraped off all the icing now stuck with glass into the bin. Then I dealt with the glass and chocolate covered floor. I washed it twice to make sure I got all the fine bits of glass. I will go over the floor again before my son brings his dog on Sunday.
> ...



Dropped a half full pot of chocolate spread this morning. It of course smashed but at least stayed almost in once piece. Had to change my breakfast plan tho'.


----------



## BSOh (1 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> I might have wished everyone a Happy Easter earlier, but here's my lovely Easter basket which I had blessed yesterday evening. Very nice brunch with the contents.
> 
> View attachment 402567



That looks fabulous. And tasty


----------



## mybike (1 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> I have just been through my wardrobe and drawers and had a clothing cull. You will be pleased to know that both my pairs of white trousers still fit, so get to stay.



And you called someone a .....?


----------



## mybike (1 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 402360
> View attachment 402361
> View attachment 402362
> View attachment 402363
> ...



No mini roundabouts tho'.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2018)

BSOh said:


> That looks fabulous. And tasty



Thank you!  Smoked Polish sausage, hard boiled free range eggs, Appenzeller cheese, home made butter, salt, a home baked pain rustique and a home baked sourdough babka (a kind of rich fruited bread).


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> I have a statement to make.Easter eggs are not as big as when i wer a lad.



The chocolate doesn't taste nice either


----------



## mybike (1 Apr 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Ignore these philistines, I often have green tea with pineapple and grapefruit. Although at the minute I’m on the lemon and ginger (with added honey) for my cold.



If it's not gunpowder it isn't real tea.


----------



## mybike (1 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks ! It was a couple of days ago , I've got some presents that I'm still figuring how to use, one of which is a knife meant for the whole Swiss Army !



I'm hoping to be funded for a new GPS, well new to me.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> Frozen maltesers are best dropped in a glass of baileys


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Apr 2018)

I bet @User14044 tucked up early with his cocoa this evening.


----------



## GM (1 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I bet @User14044 tucked up early with his fosters this evening.





FTFY


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> I know....we’ve come from 30c on the Sunshine Coast to 7c clouds and a bit of drizzle.......grrrrrrr


We pulled out all the stops to make you feel at home.

Welcome back . You will probably need a rest now.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2018)

A slice of chocolate & caramel cheesecake while watching MOTD.


----------



## Katherine (1 Apr 2018)

mybike said:


> Dropped a half full pot of chocolate spread this morning. It of course smashed but at least stayed almost in once piece. Had to change my breakfast plan tho'.



I'm still finding splats of chocolate icing!


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2018)

We had the last of the Christmas cake for tea.

(Not an April fool).


----------



## hopless500 (1 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Easter egg chocolate doesn't taste very nice
> The Malteser chocolate was really quite bleurgh


I don't particularly like chocolate (chocolates have the benefit of a non-choc filling)  (mostly)


----------



## hopless500 (1 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> I’m back


Who're you?


----------



## hopless500 (1 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> I know....we’ve come from 30c on the Sunshine Coast to 7c clouds and a bit of drizzle.......grrrrrrr


We have 30c as a distant memory... grrr. ....zzzxsssszzx...bzzxxzx.does...xxzzx ... not.... zzzxphhttzzz... compute....zzphzzz.......


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> I'm still finding splats of chocolate icing!



Oooopsss...


----------



## hopless500 (1 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


>


@TVC.... sort the wife out.... she's about to implode


----------



## hopless500 (1 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> @TVC.... sort the wife out.... she's about to imolode


(Edited to add..... I REALLY hope you have some Maltesers )


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I don't particularly like chocolate (chocolates have the benefit of a non-choc filling)  (mostly)



I love chocolate, but I find a lot of it too sweet - some to the point of being sickly e.g. cadburys.

Prefer stuff that's at least 30% cocoa solids.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> I love chocolate, but I find a lot of it too sweet - some to the point of being sickly e.g. cadburys.
> 
> Prefer stuff that's at least 30% cocoa solids.


Same here. But one square a year is plenty


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Same here. But one square a year is plenty



Ah, but it depends how big the square is...


----------



## hopless500 (2 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ah, but it depends how big the square is...


1cm square would do me... the wine glass on the other hand would be HUGE!


----------



## slowmotion (2 Apr 2018)

I've been wondering if there could be any activity more tedious than finishing small plywood and MDF parts with water based varnish. The stuff smells really horrible, and even https://www.radioparadise.com/rp_2.php?# in the background couldn't lift my spirits. I'm not sure I'm brave enough to attempt another two coats later today.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ah, but it depends how big the square is...





hopless500 said:


> 1cm square would do me... the wine glass on the other hand would be HUGE!


Chocolate




Wine Glass


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Chocolate
> View attachment 402641
> 
> Wine Glass
> View attachment 402643


Well I learned something today. I had no idea women were in sizes that small.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Apr 2018)

I'm not sure what time zone I'm in. Went to bed around 10ish and awake by 1.30. Still awake now.
At least I have done the washing, emptied the dishwasher, watched The Durrells and got a bit further with my crochet.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> I'm still finding splats of chocolate icing!


Shhhh ! Or everyone will want some .


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've been wondering if there could be any activity more tedious than finishing small plywood and MDF parts with water based varnish. The stuff smells really horrible, and even https://www.radioparadise.com/rp_2.php?# in the background couldn't lift my spirits. I'm not sure I'm brave enough to attempt another two coats later today.
> View attachment 402640


I find it shrinks back a lot , I prefer polyurethane .


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2018)

Morning. It is grey and raining at the moment . I suppose it could be an ideal day to wash the car ! On the other hand I could try out the water proofyness of my new camera but the weather doesn't look that inspiring . 
I thinknI will.  .instead !


----------



## mybike (2 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Chocolate
> View attachment 402641
> 
> Wine Glass
> View attachment 402643



Clearly wine causes you to put weight on but chocolate doesn't.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2018)

I have just been trying out the new camera , it's rather apt ! Apeman A66 .
I wish arty types would think a bit more . Faint printing on dark white paper is not very legible ! So I'm in the process of figuring out what the buttons are for and not being able to read the print doesn't help !


----------



## TVC (2 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> @TVC.... sort the wife out.... she's about to implode


You should never try to come between Lu and a glass of baileys.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> @TVC.... sort the wife out.... she's about to implode


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> You should never try to come between Lu and a glass of baileys.


----------



## MikeG (2 Apr 2018)

Wine? Chocolate? I'm actually dealing with the aftermath. This morning I am doing the two waste stacks from my bathroom-to-be. Two, you ask? Well, yes, that's what happens if you have a girding beam running the length of a cottage floor under the centre of the bathroom.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2018)

I saw this sign the other day . They might be worried they will frighten motorists .


----------



## raleighnut (2 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> Welcome home. You can start planning your next visit to Australia now.
> 
> By the way, do they still play the national anthem on a constant loop in all the bars and restsurants?
> 
> ...



Classic Album from 1981,


View: https://youtu.be/BrMpaypvKsg


Some of us bought it back then 


EDIT - the original Vinyl copy I have is before it was digitally re-mastered.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2018)

15F and 3 inches of snow here.

Spring has arrived on the prairie.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I find it shrinks back a lot , I prefer polyurethane .


Yacht Varnish thinned down 50/50 with white spirit for me unless it's Pine in which case Linseed thinned down likewise, although I did do the Oak 'Lintel'* above the Woodburner with Linseed too.

* I say lintel but in truth it's just screwed to the wall, looks good though.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2018)

I have just finished ironing.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> 15F and 3 inches of snow here.
> 
> Spring has arrived on the prairie.


Snow arrived here around 0100 UTC, appears to be staying a while.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I have just finished ironing.


 On a Bank Holiday,


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> On a Bank Holiday,



I've changed the bed and put the washing on this morning


----------



## hopless500 (2 Apr 2018)

I've drunk 2 cups of tea and nibbled 3 chocolates. No plans for today at all


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> On a Bank Holiday,



Yes, the washer has been on as well, just finished drying and ready to sort out.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I've drunk 2 cups of tea and nibbled 3 chocolates. No plans for today at all



We had that kind of day yesterday so today I need to do something. It is pouring with rain so won't be going out this afternoon.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Yes, the washer has been on as well, just finished drying and ready to sort out.


I'm spending the day getting over yesterday's Roast Lamb, I may have got carried away with the Veg and Spuds (Roasties and Minted New Potatoes) but by it was good. I hardly had room for a slice of the White Chocolate Cheesecake Maz had made.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2018)

This morning we walked to our local ALDI, it closed a couple of weeks ago for a refurd, wow it is so grown up, it now looks like a proper supermarket, a lot more choice, better fridges etc.much better.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I'm spending the day getting over yesterday's Roast Lamb, I may have got carried away with the Veg and Spuds (Roasties and Minted New Potatoes) but by it was good. I hardly had room for a slice of the White Chocolate Cheesecake Maz had made.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


>


Still enough Lamb left for a Shepherds Pie tomorrow (it was a big un, nearly 5lbs of 'grass-fed' NZ leg)


----------



## TVC (2 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Still enough Lamb left for a Shepherds Pie tomorrow (it was a big un, nearly 5lbs of 'grass-fed' NZ leg)


We have lamb tonight, poncy lamb obviously.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> We have lamb tonight, poncy lamb obviously.


A Rack again?

Have you tried using a few Anchovies when roasting Leg/Shoulder though.


----------



## TVC (2 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> A Rack again?
> 
> Have you tried using a few Anchovies when roasting Leg/Shoulder though.


Oh yes, they go into the rub when I slow roast a shoulder.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I find it shrinks back a lot , I prefer polyurethane .


I've used Sadolins water based polyurethane varnish in the past and it's been good. Smelled quite nice too. The stuff I'm using now is a Screwfix no-name cheapie and it smells vile.


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2018)

Todays little job


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> We have lamb tonight, poncy lamb obviously.



I have a turkey wing for tonight


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2018)

After the last few days of indulgence, we're having an omlette! We finished all the leftovers at lunchtime before Miss K went back to complete her last 2 weeks of placement before her 4th year exams. Missing her already.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Snow arrived here around 0100 UTC, appears to be staying a while.


Much of the snow has melted now, hot sun and southerly winds. May get to 40f today.


----------



## TVC (2 Apr 2018)

Just for @potsy I noodled in the kitchen today.

Smoked salmon and tomato tian.






Then Rack of lamb, with pulled brased lamb shoulder on leeks and creamed potatoes, roasted cauliflower, a carrot puree and a red wine and lamb sauce.






Then to finish, Eton Mess


----------



## potsy (2 Apr 2018)

You burnt the toast


----------



## postman (2 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> and put the washing on this morning




I wear dry clothes,find it better for my arthritis.


----------



## Angus McCoatup (2 Apr 2018)

Well, listen round. Today.... Went for a meal with the family and after the meal, we were due to catch a bus a 2.15. I asked for the bill at around 2.05 and the rest of the family left the restaurant to wait for the bus. I was an tenterhooks as the waiter processed the payment, wondering if the bus might arrive before the transaction was completed. But it was completed in time and we all caught the bus as planned. Phew!


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Chocolate
> View attachment 402641
> 
> Wine Glass
> View attachment 402643



That's about right - for the chocolate at least.  Not sure about the wine glass - think @hopless500 might be better places to verify the accuracy of that.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2018)

I did the poncy food last night; beef fillet, potato croquettes and a medley of veg (sweetcorn, peas, carrots, broccoli) in garlic butter.

Had the leftovers tonight, along with a home made minestrone soup, avocado and prawns.

All yellow sticker ingredients, btw


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2018)

Good yellow sticker hunting in Tesco this arvo. Got some goodies for the girls (tuna, turkey, prawns), plus a few bits for me n mum. Best buys were fruit & veg, so kind of stocked up a bit. Added to Saturday's pickings, won't need to go grocery shopping for a fortnight.

Got the makings of a nice Chinese tomorrow; loads of stir fry veg, rice noodles and pineapple (for a sweet & sour sauce). Plus still got some cooked chicken in the fridge.


----------



## derrick (2 Apr 2018)

Just had my first easter egg of the year.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Apr 2018)

Some anally retentive types think that my room is untidy. I think that they should seek help.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Some anally retentive types think that my room is untidy. I think that they should seek help.
> View attachment 402791


Laptop playing up again?


----------



## raleighnut (3 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Some anally retentive types think that my room is untidy. I think that they should seek help.
> View attachment 402791


Is that a Stanley 'router' Plane ?


----------



## screenman (3 Apr 2018)

I think you should get a blade to those windows.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Apr 2018)

that came round quick, back to the grind ..


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2018)

Morning. Nothing to report except that it is grey and drizzling .

If anything exciting happens I will let you know .


----------



## GM (3 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Is that a Stanley 'router' Plane ?




Seeing as it's a cycling forum, I think it's a Spokeshave


----------



## raleighnut (3 Apr 2018)

GM said:


> Seeing as it's a cycling forum, I think it's a Spokeshave


----------



## mybike (3 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Some anally retentive types think that my room is untidy. I think that they should seek help.
> View attachment 402791



That is not untidy, it is organised.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2018)

Nothing exciting yet !


----------



## derrick (3 Apr 2018)

Just had my first cup of tea.its 11-49


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Apr 2018)

I just bagged the last toffee & banana muffin in Booth's café, Penrith.


----------



## postman (3 Apr 2018)

Me and shoppers of Sainsbugs.It's a good job i don't work there.Just been out for a little shopping trip.I like Sainsbugs own yoghurts.Well today laid across the yoghurts,was a brown paper bag,from the fish dept ,which is at the far end of the store.the price sticker on it was £6-40p.I brought it to the attention of a member of staff.He was disgusted,it will have to be thrown away.
If i worked there,i would have checked the price sticker for time bought,gone over the cctv and found the shopper,then i would have kicked their arse out of the store and told then to shop elsewhere.

Moan over.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2018)

We had a bit of sunshine this afternoon and it has made some of the buds on our madnolia tree to burst open .


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Apr 2018)

Had 4 lovely days off, first day back and nothing has changed, usual complaining, whinging etc..


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2018)

Poppy & Lexi have a new play tunnel.

I have a new cycling jacket.

Hoped to have a play with a potential N+1 while in Huntingdon today, but it wasn't in stock. The one a size down was much too small and the cheaper one that's the same size was just plain nasty. I foresee a trip to Cambridge.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Is that a Stanley 'router' Plane ?


Certainly is....... a Stanley 71 router plane. I bought it 40 years ago and it's never been used. It's still in its original oil paper wrapper inside the box. I lost the instructions unfortunately. It's only on the bench because I was thinking of flogging it on eBay. They go for a tidy sum these days.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> I think you should get a blade to those windows.


It's been on the list for the last 15 months.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Apr 2018)

mybike said:


> That is not untidy, it is organised.


I carefully composed the picture so as not to show the half empty bags of sand, Five Star Grout, and Hanson quick-early cement cunningly concealed under the bench.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Certainly is....... a Stanley 71 router plane. I bought it 40 years ago and it's never been used. It's still in its original oil paper wrapper inside the box. I lost the instructions unfortunately. It's only on the bench because I was thinking of flogging it on eBay. They go for a tidy sum these days.
> View attachment 402909


I've not used one since I left college (clearing the bottom of a long 'housing' joint on a plate-rack)


EDIT - The only reason they fetch so much on e-bay is that nostalgic old farts buy em (probably just to look at )


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2018)

Yeuk ! My tea tastes orrible . . I've got a blood fasting test so it has no nice sedatives .


Don't blame me !  .The spell checker did it .


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Apr 2018)

GM said:


> Seeing as it's a cycling forum, I think it's a Spokeshave


Didn’t he write all those plays and sonnets?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2018)

The rice growing on my back lawn/paddy field is doing rather nicely due to the lovely weather we are having.
And just as I speak some more of that lovely weather is beating against the windows .


----------



## MikeG (4 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Certainly is....... a Stanley 71 router plane. I bought it 40 years ago and it's never been used. It's still in its original oil paper wrapper inside the box. I lost the instructions unfortunately. It's only on the bench because I was thinking of flogging it on eBay. They go for a tidy sum these days.
> View attachment 402909



Oooh, very nice. You can thank one Paul Sellers for their popularity on Ebay. They're a very handy tool if you are into traditional woodworking. I made my own.


----------



## MikeG (4 Apr 2018)

If I could have yesterday back again, I'd do it very differently. I had to use a rotary wire brush in an mini angle grinder to break through a ghastly shiny finish that someone had somehow put on the lime plaster in what will be our bathroom. Despite extensive dust-proofing precautions I completely filled the entire house with a fog of fine dust, using up every single brownie point I'd earned with my wife over the last 3 years with this house. I then spent 4 hours cleaning the house from one end to the other, before starting to lime plaster a ceiling at 4 in the afternoon. It took 4 hours, because the uneven background meant it was 25mm deep in one area and 2.5mm deep in another. Nightmare.


----------



## Lavender Rose (4 Apr 2018)

I'm looking forward to today! Nice early shift at work 6:15-2:15 then I am going to the beach for a canicross session with my dog and running friends. CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## GM (4 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Certainly is....... a Stanley 71 router plane. I bought it 40 years ago and it's never been used. It's still in its original oil paper wrapper inside the box. I lost the instructions unfortunately. It's only on the bench because I was thinking of flogging it on eBay. They go for a tidy sum these days.
> View attachment 402909




You've started something now Slowmo! I've got a Record Shoulder rabbet plane somewhere in the garage, like you bought over 40 years ago and I think I used it once. Out of curiosity I just looked on Ebay and one is up for £95.


----------



## Katherine (4 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> If I could have yesterday back again, I'd do it very differently. I had to use a rotary wire brush in an mini angle grinder to break through a ghastly shiny finish that someone had somehow put on the lime plaster in what will be our bathroom. Despite extensive dust-proofing precautions I completely filled the entire house with a fog of fine dust, using up every single brownie point I'd earned with my wife over the last 3 years with this house. I then spent 4 hours cleaning the house from one end to the other, before starting to lime plaster a ceiling at 4 in the afternoon. It took 4 hours, because the uneven background meant it was 25mm deep in one area and 2.5mm deep in another. Nightmare.



Oh dear ! 
What could you have done to improve your extensive dust protection measures?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Apr 2018)

_Zut alors!_  It looks like I'll need to find out what buses run from Lourdes to Toulouse when I'm returning from my planned September 4-week Pyrénées cycling trip. There's a slight chance that the train won't be running, if recent news is any guide. I'll find out what buses do that run, so I have a backup.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> _Zut alors!_  It looks like I'll need to find out what buses run from Lourdes to Toulouse when I'm returning from my planned September 4-week Pyrénées cycling trip. There's a slight chance that the train won't be running, if recent news is any guide. I'll find out what buses do that run, so I have a backup.


Cycle!


----------



## hopless500 (4 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> If I could have yesterday back again, I'd do it very differently. I had to use a rotary wire brush in an mini angle grinder to break through a ghastly shiny finish that someone had somehow put on the lime plaster in what will be our bathroom. Despite extensive dust-proofing precautions I completely filled the entire house with a fog of fine dust, using up every single brownie point I'd earned with my wife over the last 3 years with this house. I then spent 4 hours cleaning the house from one end to the other, before starting to lime plaster a ceiling at 4 in the afternoon. It took 4 hours, because the uneven background meant it was 25mm deep in one area and 2.5mm deep in another. Nightmare.


Mr Hop did something similar when we started on this place 10 + years ago. He had put up plastic sheeting barriers with zip doors (were going to be in place for a while) while he was creating his own dust storm. But he forgot to plug a small hole in the floor of the airing cupboard. I didn't say a thing  and it only took him a couple of weeks to empty and clean the cupboard and wash and dry everything in there.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2018)

one minute,  the next. It's blowing a hoolie though, whether  or but at least it's not 

Don't fancy going out on the  after lunch. Will stay in with a  and prep some fruit to make jam.


----------



## mybike (4 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The rice growing on my back lawn/paddy field is doing rather nicely due to the lovely weather we are having.
> And just as I speak some more of that lovely weather is beating against the windows .



Took my son's dog down to the field to chase a ball. He needed a bath when we got back! And to think the water board were talking of drought conditions in January!


----------



## Speicher (4 Apr 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I'm looking forward to today! Nice early shift at work 6:15-2:15 then I am going to the beach for a canicross session with my dog and running friends. CANNOT WAIT!



I am waiting for you at the beach.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Apr 2018)

GM said:


> You've started something now Slowmo! I've got a Record Shoulder rabbet plane somewhere in the garage, like you bought over 40 years ago and I think I used it once. Out of curiosity I just looked on Ebay and one is up for £95.


Maybe I shouldn't have slung my unloved Yankee into the trash compactor at work.


----------



## Lavender Rose (4 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> I am waiting for you at the beach.
> 
> View attachment 402960



Oh gosh!! Haha. I'll keep an eye out ;-)


----------



## MikeG (4 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> Oh dear !
> What could you have done to improve your extensive dust protection measures?



Well, it gets a bit technical, but negative pressure is part of it, and paying a little more attention to service entry holes (2mm gaps around the radiator pipes, and so on). I had used boards over the floor because of gaps between the (300 year old) floorboards and the absence of a ceiling below, but that wasn't enough. I should have put dust-sheets down instead, and thrown them out of the window when I'd finished. Back to negative pressure.....this is basically having an extractor running constantly sucking air out of the room to the outside, which means that air gets drawn in through all the little gaps which had released the dust into the rest of the house. With the air all moving into the room it should in theory prevent dust escaping into the rest of the house.

I've got two more rooms to do, and I've learned my lesson. I will be mounting a big old Expelair on a temporary board and fixing this in place at an open window, and I'll be going around the rooms with expanding foam and filling even the slightest gap.


----------



## Katherine (4 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> Well, it gets a bit technical, but negative pressure is part of it, and paying a little more attention to service entry holes (2mm gaps around the radiator pipes, and so on). I had used boards over the floor because of gaps between the (300 year old) floorboards and the absence of a ceiling below, but that wasn't enough. I should have put dust-sheets down instead, and thrown them out of the window when I'd finished. Back to negative pressure.....this is basically having an extractor running constantly sucking air out of the room to the outside, which means that air gets drawn in through all the little gaps which had released the dust into the rest of the house. With the air all moving into the room it should in theory prevent dust escaping into the rest of the house.
> 
> I've got two more rooms to do, and I've learned my lesson. I will be mounting a big old Expelair on a temporary board and fixing this in place at an open window, and I'll be going around the rooms with expanding foam and filling even the slightest gap.


Good luck with regaining those lost brownie points!


----------



## MikeG (4 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> Good luck with regaining those lost brownie points!



I have the most equable wife on the planet. It takes a huge effort or an enormous foul-up to lose brownie points. In fact, _she_ apologised to _me_ (for being cross when she walked in to a fog of dust in the kitchen) before I had the chance to apologise to her for creating it.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Apr 2018)

I bought a ciabata roll for 15p in yellow sticker land this evening.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> Well, it gets a bit technical, but negative pressure is part of it, and paying a little more attention to service entry holes (2mm gaps around the radiator pipes, and so on). I had used boards over the floor because of gaps between the (300 year old) floorboards and the absence of a ceiling below, but that wasn't enough. I should have put dust-sheets down instead, and thrown them out of the window when I'd finished. Back to negative pressure.....this is basically having an extractor running constantly sucking air out of the room to the outside, which means that air gets drawn in through all the little gaps which had released the dust into the rest of the house. With the air all moving into the room it should in theory prevent dust escaping into the rest of the house.
> 
> I've got two more rooms to do, and I've learned my lesson. I will be mounting a big old Expelair on a temporary board and fixing this in place at an open window, and I'll be going around the rooms with expanding foam and filling even the slightest gap.


That's exactly what I did.......installed a high pressure fan in the window opening of the room I was working on, exhausting to outside. We used the fan at work for leakage testing of houses at a maximum of 100 pascals. In a single room, with the door shut, not a speck of dust escaped.

EDIT: A small section of the garden looked like the surroundings of a china clay quarry.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Apr 2018)

Ma quatrième leçon de français est aujourd'hui.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Apr 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Ma quatrième leçon de français est aujourd'hui.


(Mon)


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> (Mon)


Tres bon - vous ecrivez bien le francais!


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2018)

Actually, lecon is feminine, so ma is correct and mon is not.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> (Mon)


Agreed. I blame Google Translate for that one. I know that the possessive pronoun for singular objects must have the gender of the object (leçon). I really shouldn't trust Google Translate too much.


----------



## hopless500 (4 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Actually, lecon is feminine, so ma is correct and mon is not.


Except Victor is definitely not a she.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Actually, lecon is feminine, so ma is correct and mon is not.


It is? So it's an exception to the feminine word ending in -e rule?


----------



## hopless500 (4 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Except Victor is definitely not a she.


I'm now scratching my head!


----------



## Speicher (4 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I'm now scratching my head!



The possessive pronoun belongs to the object not the person. The gender doesn't change according to who says it.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Except Victor is definitely not a she.



The gender of the person has no bearing on the gender of the noun.


----------



## Speicher (4 Apr 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> It is? So it's an exception to the feminine word ending in -e rule?



There are about umpty thousand "false friends" in any language.


----------



## Speicher (4 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> The possessive pronoun belongs to the object not the person. The gender doesn't change according to who says it.





Reynard said:


> The gender of the person has no bearing on the gender of the noun.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> It is? So it's an exception to the feminine word ending in -e rule?



French grammar is full of exceptions. No point  about it - it's just the way it is.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Apr 2018)

I'm back. French lessons are cancelled for now: the instructor had to travel back to France for family reasons. I'll just have to continue teaching myself for now.

So, what's the verdict? Is leçon masculine or feminine?


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2018)

German (and Polish) grammar is less of a headache as there are few if any exceptions. But you do have to deal with nouns that are either masculine, feminine or neuter. Joy... NOT


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> So, what's the verdict? Is leçon masculine or feminine?



Feminine. Checked it in my dictionary just to make sure.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Feminine. Checked it in my dictionary just to make sure.


Merci beaucoup.
It looks like Google Translate got this one right, after all.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Merci beaucoup.
> It looks like Google Translate got this one right, after all.



A votre service. 

Le Français est ma premiere langue, et le Polonais ma deuxième. L'anglais n'est que ma troisième langue.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> A votre service.
> 
> Le Français est ma premiere langue, et le Polonais ma deuxième. L'anglais n'est que ma troisième langue.


I must be improving, because I understood all of that except for the "is only" in the 3rd sentence.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2018)

Morning. They just put a clip on the Breakfast TV which could be " I think we need a bigger boat ! ". Situation.

The clip was of some Australian Police patrolling in an inflatable whilst being followed by a Great White Shark !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2018)

Has the default setting altered on my table ? Everything seems to be French !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> A votre service.
> 
> Le Français est ma premiere langue, et le Polonais ma deuxième. L'anglais n'est que ma troisième langue.


premi*è*re!


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. They just put a clip on the Breakfast TV which could be " I think we need a bigger boat ! ". Situation.
> 
> The clip was of some Australian Police patrolling in an inflatable whilst being followed by a Great White Shark !



Those Aussies are hard


----------



## mybike (5 Apr 2018)

Beautiful sunny morning, sun shining on my screen making it difficult to see.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2018)

As it looks like it is going to be a nice sunny day I have just put some washing on .


----------



## mybike (5 Apr 2018)

Oh dear, the chief constable of Derbyshire is in trouble.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2018)

I know that it might not be the most wonderful of pictures but it was the first picture that I have taken with my new camera . Plus the fact that it was taken through a WW2 Trench Periscope and I just discovered that there is a plastic film still covering the lens.
I was wondering if the camera could be used for Digiscoping , it seems that it could.
I still have to figure out how to use it properly.


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2018)

I look forward to your improved results.... Potsy has set a very high standard 
Given your user name, I have every confidence in your efforts.


----------



## postman (5 Apr 2018)

Slept awkward pain under right shoulder blade,just tried to do some dusting,can't do it,oh well must rest today.No turbo no weights either,never mind.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> I look forward to your improved results.... Potsy has set a very high standard
> Given your user name, I have every confidence in your efforts.


I thought it was Charles Dickens that did "Great Expectations". ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2018)

Dickens came by our place as well, but back when.


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> Slept awkward pain under right shoulder blade,just tried to do some dusting,can't do it,oh well must rest today.No turbo no weights either,never mind.


Hope the rest will do the trick.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Apr 2018)

On the radio yesterday,

'_Like all people his age, Prince Philip is 96'_

The BBC speaks the inexpugnable truth.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> premi*è*re!



Oh, j'ai fait une erreur...


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2018)

Prepped 2kg of strawberries for jam and covered them with an equal weight of sugar. Will prep the mango in the morning.

Strawberry & mango jam, here I come.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Oh, j'ai fait une erreur...


I was going to correct it using French but I knew I'd make a mistake....


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was going to correct it using French but I knew I'd make a mistake....


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2018)

Right, just a couple of gubbins to sort, then I'm off for a nice  in the wonderful


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2018)

The weather has been nice and sunny here so I decided to go for a ride and try out the my new camera. I mounted it on the handlebars and set off. 
As it records in 3 minute sections I waited until I got to an interesting bit before I switched it on. Looking at the playback on the small screen it looks pretty good although it stopped recording just at the interesting bits. I'll have to look at how to alter the settings.
I cycled over to Reybridge and turned round at the bottom of Naish Hill and came back via a similar route. I noticed a small wading bird which I'll have to look up as I've not seen one before .
It was a nice ride and there were a few others about enjoying the sunshine .


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2018)

I think the bird might have been a Sandpiper .


----------



## potsy (5 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> I look forward to your improved results.... Potsy has set a very high standard
> Given your user name, I have every confidence in your efforts.


Why thank you 

One from yesterday which quite amused me


----------



## tyred (5 Apr 2018)

I think I'm taking a cold


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2018)

tyred said:


> I think I'm taking a cold


Oh dear. It's your turn. I don't know anyone who has escaped the recent round of coughs and colds.


----------



## postman (5 Apr 2018)

I managed to drag the turbo out in to the sunshine.I did 25 mins on it,the shoulder still aches,weird,it could have been caused by dragging the brown bin in after the wagon cleared the garden waste.
Just booked a four day stay with my 90 year old retired postie mate,going to Hunmanby in May.looks like i got a good deal on train fare £18 return it was £30 last year but i did book late.Fish and chips and seaside ice cream here i come.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2018)

tyred said:


> I think I'm taking a cold


Where to?


----------



## tyred (5 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Where to?



To bed very soon!


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2018)

tyred said:


> To bed very soon!


Keep it wrapped well.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Why thank you
> 
> One from yesterday which quite amused me
> 
> View attachment 403101


Good shot !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2018)

Morning. The weather the weather peeps predicted doesn't seem to have materialized . It just looks like a normal winters day !


----------



## mybike (6 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I know that it might not be the most wonderful of pictures but it was the first picture that I have taken with my new camera . Plus the fact that it was taken through a WW2 Trench Periscope and I just discovered that there is a plastic film still covering the lens.
> I was wondering if the camera could be used for Digiscoping , it seems that it could.
> I still have to figure out how to use it properly.
> View attachment 403037



It took me a while to realise the waterproof case had a plastic film over the lens.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2018)

mybike said:


> It took me a while to realise the waterproof case had a plastic film over the lens.


The same thing here. I am pleased with the results, I watched my yesterday's ride last night on the computer . What was interesting was that I seemed to be cycling faster than how it felt whilst cycling .


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Apr 2018)

I've been learning French verb conjugation rules today, so please all excuse me while I call the bomb disposal squad, as I fear my head's about to explode...


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2018)




----------



## StuAff (6 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 403181


Or it could amuse them.....


----------



## User10119 (6 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> going to Hunmanby in May.



We stopped off for lunch in Hunmanby on our way to our Easter break in Filey - went to the Cottage Inn.
View attachment 403182


Really good tasty food, massive portions, ace service from the young waiter and decent prices too - change from a tenner for a round of 5 soft drinks, and then food for 5* was under 35 quid! I reckon my mate's Pubdar was on pretty good form - it's a Proper Pub, which had plenty of locals in on a Saturday heading towards lunchtime. I'm not keen on massive tellies in pubs, of which there were several, but that was my only nit to pick really. Oh - and we had to send the borrowed teen to his mum's car to retrieve his wallet with his holiday cash in as we didn't have enough between us to settle the bill and they don't take card payments. I'd recommend it if you're in that neck of the woods!

* 2 starters of mozzerella sticks, then mains of: gammon, egg & chips (plate wider than the teen's shoulders), large steak pie with mash & veg, sausage sarnie with a side of chips, jacket spud with bean chilli and cheese, kids macc+cheese with garlic bread, side order of onion rings. The puds sounded good but we were too full to eat one.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2018)

If kids start bending over backwards to please their parents, will they then become obtuse ?


----------



## postman (6 Apr 2018)

Back from a quick trip to town.Purchased a nasal hair trimmer,nearly said strimmer,but it's not that big.This hair seems to grow faster than my hair.Now that would be the comb-over of all comb-overs eat your heart out Donald my boy.


----------



## gaijintendo (6 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> If kids start bending over backwards to please their parents, will they then become obtuse ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> If kids start bending over backwards to please their parents, will they then become obtuse ?


Probably not what they're angling for....


----------



## Hitchington (6 Apr 2018)

Every cloud...


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2018)

I have spent the last three hours tracing and fixing a fault on my laptop.  Squeaky bum moments were included as I'm not particularly confident around misbehaving tech in case I break things even more.

Pawsies crossed that it stays fixed. 

I now need a calming


----------



## postman (6 Apr 2018)

Spent a lovely hour in the garden,helping Mrs Postman,she did the digging and riddling of the compost bin.I fetched and carried,shoulder still hurts,this is weird.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Apr 2018)

I spent some time this evening mowing the front lawn and doing some weeding, get some done before the rain returns.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2018)

Spring is not springing in this year, more of a soporific saunter, but it's definitely on its way. This, incidentally, is a jolly good thing.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2018)

I have de-socked my figs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have de-socked my figs.


Are they now wearing sandals?


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are they now wearing sandals?





Naw, they're now in the buff...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Naw, they're now in the buff...


Bare footed figs? I feel quite scandalised!


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bare footed figs? I feel quite scandalised!


----------



## pjd57 (6 Apr 2018)

I had to spend money on " proper clothes" today.

Just a shirt and tie for a night out tomorrow that involves wearing a suit.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Naw, they're now in the buff...


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Apr 2018)

Merlot had her MOT today, she is a bit heavier than last year and she has some muck in her right ear, apart from that all is ok  no condescending lecture


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I spent some time this evening mowing the front lawn and doing some weeding, get some done before the rain returns.



I was planning some work in the garden today but never got round to it. Our garden is still in its winter sleep, although there's signs of life, so no rush yet.


----------



## potsy (6 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> I was planning some work in the garden today but never got round to it. Our garden is still in its winter sleep, although there's signs of life, so no rush yet.


I did a bit of digging the other day, can hardly move now, my back is killing me


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> I was planning some work in the garden today but never got round to it. Our garden is still in its winter sleep, although there's signs of life, so no rush yet.








The flowers that bloom in the spring. Tra la.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> I was planning some work in the garden today but never got round to it. Our garden is still in its winter sleep, although there's signs of life, so no rush yet.



I planted a lot of bulbs last year so we now have some beautiful yellow narcissus and daisies of some kind, crocus and the daffodils are on their way. Cannot remember exactly what I planted so had to be a but careful I pulled weeds and not flowers.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 403261
> 
> The flowers that bloom in the spring. Tra la.



I've some that are out, but most haven't stirred yet


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2018)

I was idly wondering about buying an e stop switch on eBay. TLC sell them for less, and it could be a pleasant jaunt on the bike to pick one up. Sloth may yet win.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2018)

Morning . It is a grey start to the day here but at least it is dry.
I was a bit of a rebel last night and had a can of fizzy drink . Mind you it was compensated by the pizza I had . It didn't contravene any trade description, it was exactly as described on the box. " Thin and crispy" ! They were correct it was as thin as a cream cracker, they could have also added tasteless to their description ! The trouble is it came in a double pack .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2018)

The weather forecast says it should be raining right now. Don't tell the clouds as they don't appear to have been informed.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2018)

I got my Ordnance Survey map out last night and measured the mileage I cycled Thursday, it came to 10 miles . So when added to all of the bits I've done this year adds up to 67.5 miles .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The weather forecast says it should be raining right now. Don't tell the clouds as they don't appear to have been informed.


It is raining here now !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2018)

Boiling hot water out of a tap sounds like a disaster waiting to happen to me !


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2018)

Sick to death of my back. Needed to put down some decorative stone near the shed at the caravan but had to enlist my wife and son to do the digging (removing grass). Not sleeping well at the caravan. Think it' down to changing the home mattress to a Tempur. The normal memory foam mattress no longer cuts the mustard at the van for me.


----------



## Katherine (7 Apr 2018)

fossyant said:


> Sick to death of my back. Needed to put down some decorative stone near the shed at the caravan but had to enlist my wife and son to do the digging (removing grass). Not sleeping well at the caravan. Think it' down to changing the home mattress to a Tempur. The normal memory foam mattress no longer cuts the mustard at the van for me.



New mattress at the caravan then!


----------



## Katherine (7 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> I did a bit of digging the other day, can hardly move now, my back is killing me



Did you do some stretches? 
Hope it settles down soon.


----------



## Speicher (7 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Boiling hot water out of a tap sounds like a disaster waiting to happen to me !



I agree. If I need boiling water I use a kettle. If I want a drink of water, I use the cold tap.


----------



## Speicher (7 Apr 2018)

Talking of gardens, I found a slow worm amongst some pots. He/she was very beautiful, sort of silvery brown colour.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> Talking of gardens, I found a slow worm amongst some pots. He/she was very beautiful, sort of silvery brown colour.


Slow Worm...take it easy! Oh and on the Mundane front, I just took some beer cans to the recycling point in Morrison's car park, Penrith.


----------



## Speicher (7 Apr 2018)

Slow Worm is a misnomer. It is not slow and not a worm. Tis a legless lizard. I picked it up and put in a large box (because it was wriggling so much) and took it to the end of the garden.


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> Talking of gardens, I found a slow worm amongst some pots. He/she was very beautiful, sort of silvery brown colour.



I haven't seen one of those for years.


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2018)

fossyant said:


> Sick to death of my back. Needed to put down some decorative stone near the shed at the caravan but had to enlist my wife and son to do the digging (removing grass). Not sleeping well at the caravan. Think it' down to changing the home mattress to a Tempur. The normal memory foam mattress no longer cuts the mustard at the van for me.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Apr 2018)

This morning we went into a pet store to get some litter, they had a lovely rabbit called Chuck who was looking for a new home, hs was a bit fluffy but had long hair growing between his ears, a real punky kind of style never seen anything like it before really cute


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> I bet @TVC could make a really nice stew with him.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


>


Ah but then


----------



## TVC (7 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> I bet @TVC could make a really nice stew with him.


You may have just been added to Lu's list.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> I bet @TVC could make a really nice stew with him.


Frying, even better. 15-78 was a good rabbit, even better fried.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Apr 2018)

5 year trophy


----------



## TVC (7 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> 5 year trophy


I thought you had been here longer. Congratulations.


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> New mattress at the caravan then!



Not at nearly £2k for another Tempur


----------



## hopless500 (7 Apr 2018)

fossyant said:


> Not at nearly £2k for another Tempur


I can't sleep on a full on tempur ... absolutely cripples me.


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> I'm also on Potsy's list.....that's two in one day


That's an entirely different list, quite exclusive


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I knocked two minutes off my ParkRun time this morning...


Oh hello stranger, hope you are well?


----------



## TVC (7 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Oh hello stranger, hope you are well?


I think he's knackered after a walk this morning.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Apr 2018)

Just switched the washer on, holiday clothes, we are not supposed to be having any rain for a few days so may leave it out overnight.


----------



## potsy (7 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> I heard Mr R pushed him all the way in his bath chair.


I heard he was chasing the ice cream van


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2018)

I performed a miracle this afternoon. With a wet J Cloth and a steam iron, I cast a ding on the edge of my beech worktop into outer darkness. Never tried that before. Only took a minute. Amazing.


----------



## hopless500 (7 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I performed a miracle this afternoon. With a wet J Cloth and a steam iron, I cast a ding on the edge of my beech worktop into outer darkness. Never tried that before. Only took a minute. Amazing.
> View attachment 403356
> View attachment 403357


Iron on steam setting?


----------



## Hill Wimp (7 Apr 2018)

Bit of birdwatching in Nottingham.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I knocked two minutes off my ParkRun time this morning...



A Brompton'll do that for you.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2018)

My 3 yr old grandson told me off this morning because I went into the garden in my slippers


----------



## GM (7 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I knocked two minutes off my ParkRun time this morning...





You're doing well, the marathon is in a couple of weeks !


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2018)

I have somehow developed a purulent pustule in a place that is most inconvenient. 

And I cycled into town for a new light bulb after the one in the dining room went *ping* this morning. Got forced off my bike at a junction by a numpty who seemed to object to the fact that I took up my position in a bike box at the traffic lights.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Iron on steam setting?


No, just on heat only. The wet cloth, folded about four times, was pressed against the beech with the iron providing the heat on top of the cloth. I was stunned at how quickly the ding went.

Edit: the beech had not yet been varnished or oiled so the steam could do its thing easily. With a finish on the wood, I think could have been more messy. Probably best to sand it down to bare wood. I only discovered the idea from a very old copy of Fine Woodworking magazine last night. I'm no expert. Good fun though. I've been searching for dings all over the house.


Sad, I know.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> No, just on heat only. The wet cloth, folded about four times, was pressed against the beech with the iron providing the heat on top of the cloth. I was stunned at how quickly the ding went.


Soldering 'Irons' work just as well, in fact better if the 'ding' is on a surface as the heat is more localised.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Soldering 'Irons' work just as well, in fact better if the 'ding' is on a surface as the heat is more localised.


Top tip! My ding was on a radiused edge so I could localise the heat easily with the tip of the iron. In the middle of a flat surface, a soldering iron would be much better. Thanks.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> No, just on heat only. The wet cloth, folded about four times, was pressed against the beech with the iron providing the heat on top of the cloth. I was stunned at how quickly the ding went.
> 
> Edit: the beech had not yet been varnished or oiled so the steam could do its thing easily. With a finish on the wood, I think could have been more messy. Probably best to sand it down to bare wood. I only discovered the idea from a very old copy of Fine Woodworking magazine last night. I'm no expert. Good fun though. I've been searching for dings all over the house.
> 
> ...


Next on the shopping list, a steam cleaner?


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Next on the shopping list, a steam cleaner?


I already have a £20 wallpaper stripper which I did actually consider using on my little ding (@Fnaar).....and then thought...."get a grip". An iron and a J cloth was far less of a faff. Less "epic", but really easy.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Apr 2018)

boiled eggs a 3 slices of toast for me..
raining


----------



## slowmotion (8 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Smoked salmon and scrambled egg for breakfast....


Oh Lordy, he's returned.


----------



## TVC (8 Apr 2018)

Smokes salmon taramasolata for me this morning. 

I shall be getting my knees out soon.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Apr 2018)

For the first time this year I put some washing out yesterday, bought it back in this morning and it is dry


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> Smokes salmon taramasolata for me this morning.
> 
> I shall be getting my knees out soon.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Apr 2018)

I shall be going for a run later


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2018)

Morning. I think I will pop up to the new/old greenhouse and have a look at the mawn lower .


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I think I will pop up to the new/old greenhouse and have a look at the mawn lower .



See if you've got anything to lower lawns in there, tis the season.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2018)

I have been trying to turn my laptop on and the little pointer arrow is wandering all over the screen !
I switched it off and back on again and noticed the it proudly displayed the make of computer with the phrase ." Explore beyond limits ".
I wish I could change the last word to " Hope " !


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Apr 2018)

Does it do anything else? Sometimes that brand freezes on that screen.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Apr 2018)




----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2018)

here.

So tucked up watching the BTCC and the Commonwealth Games on the TV and laptop respectively.

Just watched a banging 40k men's points race - wow, serious chapeau to Mark Stewart and Ethan Hayter, that was amazing.  Don't often get to see Cameron Meyer finish a points race empty-handed.

Had tea and fruit loaf for breakfast. Now getting the munchies, so starting to think about lunch...


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5207545, member: 21629"]The joy of being a woman with wide size 8 feet is an ability to buy mens trainers (and cycling shoes...). I needed black running ones (don't get too excited - they're for work). Local Sports Direct has about 10 pairs of women running trainers (only 2 were black) and probably 10x more of men ones, most of them black.[/QUOTE]

I'm the other way round and have size 4 plates of meat, so kiddies sizes do me ok for a lot of things. Means I can go for boys' footwear if I don't want overloads of pink and purple.

OK, I don't mind pink, but it has to be subtle, not in-your-face.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2018)

BTCC race 2. Can the lads keep their noses clean *this* time?


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2018)

Nope... Safety car is out cos someone's in the gravel at Clearways...


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Apr 2018)

@Salty seadog has a new bike.


----------



## Speicher (8 Apr 2018)

Mawn lowers? Yes, tis the time of year to introduce some law n order. Some young blades need chopping down to size. Some are broots.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Apr 2018)

Chillin’....


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Apr 2018)

just emptied all the water out of my Boardman commuter bike wheels after my flood ride Thursday.
i thought it seemed heavy,loads of water in them..


----------



## StuAff (8 Apr 2018)

meta lon said:


> just emptied all the water out of my Boardman commuter bike wheels after my flood ride Thursday.
> i thought it seemed heavy,loads of water in them..


Clearly the two black floatation aids didn't do their job...


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Apr 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> @Salty seadog has a new bike.
> View attachment 403502


Stop! Thief....


----------



## TVC (8 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Stop! Thief....


He won't get far, he's most likely just going to the shops on that thing.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Apr 2018)

User said:


> He has to ride a FNRttC on it, that's the law.



This may not happen. 

Although I will admit that it was fun to ride.

@Fab Foodie what's the longest you've done on this, is this what you did Brighton on?


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I see that you are getting your head round the idea.



I must have done over 200 yards...


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2018)

We put a carpet down in the greenhouse earlier this morning so if anyone needs a place to stay down here they will be welcome .


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2018)

It's still  here.

BTCC was a lot of crash-bang-wallop. The F1 was a bit snoresome until the last 20 laps.

Plus ca change...


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> This may not happen.
> 
> Although I will admit that it was fun to ride.
> 
> @Fab Foodie what's the longest you've done on this, is this what you did Brighton on?


Yep.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Hairdresser bike....


Oi!


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2018)

A daft as a brush cat enjoying the fire...


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> A daft as a brush cat enjoying the fire...
> View attachment 403547





Dunno about daft... Given how wet and soggy it is, he's got the right of it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> A daft as a brush cat enjoying the fire...
> View attachment 403547


Aww Jasper.

A rare moment where he is not winking at us


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Apr 2018)

It's been a stunningly gorgeous day today, lots of sun and nice and warm. We had the super comfortable garden chairs out and soaked up the rays.

Even had a visit from @Salty seadog who tried his hardest to make @Fab Foodie part with his shopper bike.

For those that had rain today it's just started raining here too.


----------



## colly (8 Apr 2018)

I've got itchy ankles

What does that mean?


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Aww Jasper.
> 
> A rare moment where he is not winking at us


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2018)

colly said:


> I've got itchy ankles
> 
> What does that mean?


That summat's made them itch


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Apr 2018)

colly said:


> I've got itchy ankles
> 
> What does that mean?



I enjoyed your posts. Just remember the good times.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2018)

colly said:


> I've got itchy ankles
> 
> What does that mean?


If your ankle joints itch, you are about to be united with the one you love.


----------



## pjd57 (8 Apr 2018)

Just filled in a renewal form for a child's passport.

Parents details , fair enough.

Names, date of birth , where born and married for grandparents !

Must be lots of people who haven't a clue about all that.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Just filled in a renewal form for a child's passport.
> 
> Parents details , fair enough.
> *
> ...


Both sides?


----------



## pjd57 (8 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Both sides?


Yes


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I enjoyed your posts. Just remember the good times.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Yes


I'd struggle with most of that. And as they are no longer with us, it's not the easiest thing to check.


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2018)

Can I confess to eating an ice cream lolly thing at this time of night?


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Can I confess to eating an ice cream lolly thing at this time of night?


You just did.


----------



## User10119 (8 Apr 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Just filled in a renewal form for a child's passport.
> 
> Parents details , fair enough.
> 
> ...





> About grandparents: *If your parents were born on or after 1 January 1983*, you will also need to provide evidence of your grandparents’ claim to British nationality by providing their birth certificates and, in the case of grandfathers, their marriage certificates. *This does not apply if:* • your parents’ British nationality is based on registration, naturalisation or their immigration status, or • you have provided the number of your parents’ British passports in Section 4 of the application form.


(my *bold*)
Page 14 of the guidance on filling in the forms https://assets.publishing.service.g...674893/guidance_for_passport_applications.pdf


----------



## Speicher (8 Apr 2018)

colly said:


> I've got itchy ankles
> 
> What does that mean?



I think it means that your grandson shows excellent skills in art.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Can I confess to eating an ice cream lolly thing at this time of night?



Yep.

And I need to confess to scarfing 2/3 of a tube of rice cakes and a punnet of raspberries.


----------



## Katherine (8 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5207545, member: 21629"]The joy of being a woman with wide size 8 feet is an ability to buy mens trainers (and cycling shoes...). I needed black running ones (don't get too excited - they're for work). Local Sports Direct has about 10 pairs of women running trainers (only 2 were black) and probably 10x more of men ones, most of them black.[/QUOTE]



Reynard said:


> I'm the other way round and have size 4 plates of meat, so kiddies sizes do me ok for a lot of things. Means I can go for boys' footwear if I don't want overloads of pink and purple.
> 
> OK, I don't mind pink, but it has to be subtle, not in-your-face.



I have narrow size 6 which narrows my choices of footwear! Especially non-pink.


----------



## Katherine (8 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Can I confess to eating an ice cream lolly thing at this time of night?





Reynard said:


> Yep.
> 
> And I need to confess to scarfing 2/3 of a tube of rice cakes and a punnet of raspberries.


Hmm. Now I'm hungry and am going in search of snacks.....


----------



## hopless500 (8 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> You just did.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2018)

Now I *really* need a 

All those rice cakes have made me thirsty...


----------



## Katherine (9 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Can I confess to eating an ice cream lolly thing at this time of night?





Reynard said:


> Yep.
> 
> And I need to confess to scarfing 2/3 of a tube of rice cakes and a punnet of raspberries.





Katherine said:


> Hmm. Now I'm hungry and am going in search of snacks.....



Ok, so I'm confessing to recent consumption of :
Yummy hot buttered toasted piklets with raspberry jam.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> A daft as a brush cat enjoying the fire...
> View attachment 403547


Yep we had 3 of ours spread-eagled in front of the fire, didn't really need it on but hey-ho.
In other news the fire might have sent me to sleep on the settee as well, good job the 'Martini'* I'd poured earlier didn't all evaporate so I'm finishing it off now with a cup of Green Tea. 

* for my 'Martini' recipe see my post in the 'Cocktail' thread.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2018)

Morning. Bright clear blue skies here at the moment with the palm trees gently swaying in the breeze .


How do you spot fake news ?


----------



## mybike (9 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm the other way round and have size 4 plates of meat, so kiddies sizes do me ok for a lot of things. Means I can go for boys' footwear if I don't want overloads of pink and purple.
> 
> OK, I don't mind pink, but it has to be subtle, not in-your-face.



Do you get the ones with lights in?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2018)

My brother keeps moaning to me that he keeps mislaying things ! I just thought that perhaps a note book and pen might help .

" Now I've lost the b ****,y pen ! "


----------



## User10119 (9 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5208225, member: 10119"](my *bold*)
Page 14 of the guidance on filling in the forms https://assets.publishing.service.g...674893/guidance_for_passport_applications.pdf[/QUOTE]

Which, incidentally, I think I had to read through about 7 bazillion times to work out whether or not I needed to provide grandparent information or not (I didn't) and some other stuff - it ain't the easiest of form to negotiate! I did the PO check and send thing, and was very glad I had as I had missed the requirement for my eldest to sign his own application.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2018)

mybike said:


> Do you get the ones with lights in?



No, but I haven't half been tempted...


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2018)




----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2018)

Feeling a bit frustrated by a good friend. He's trying to help me find a new laptop, but all the ones he flags up for me, while being very nice, are way out of my price range. There is a certain amount of wiggle room, but I can't get home to him the concept of a **budget** 

P.S. He gets his computer gadgetry through work, so doesn't pay the full whack.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Feeling a bit frustrated by a good friend. He's trying to help me find a new laptop, but all the ones he flags up for me, while being very nice, are way out of my price range. There is a certain amount of wiggle room, but I can't get home to him the concept of a **budget**
> 
> P.S. He gets his computer gadgetry through work, so doesn't pay the full whack.


I just received a phone call about a new initiative to help you replace inefficient windows .


----------



## colly (9 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5208844, member: 21629"]Started working in a hospital few days ago. Nothing exciting, my job is to serve food and drinks for patients during my shift.

Watching all doctors, nurses and other highly educated staff I feel such a zero. Something invisible. Had few chances to become "something" in my life and wasted them all.[/QUOTE]

Don't be so hard on yourself. So you missed chances...........haven't we all? Judging yourself by comparing yourself to others is a pointless exercise, take pride in what you can do and do it as best you can. 
Move on if you feel you need a more fulfilling job. Look up at the sky and smile........... bugger everyone else.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I just received a phone call about a new initiative to help you replace inefficient windows .


----------



## mybike (9 Apr 2018)

On this wet day, our drain from the kitchen is blocked! Lot's of bottles of stuff that claims to clear blockage tried. Well two actually. No success! on last attempt was pouring boiling water from the kettle down drain when the lid fell off.

You've guessed it haven't you.

That's right.

A perfect fit for the drain pipe

It went straight down the hole to the bottom. Implements tried to recover it without success. Another trip to the DIY store who had some "drain and pond gloves". With a bit of effort managed to fish the lid out. I had to twist it at one point so it would clear!

I've called the water board, well Mrs MY has.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2018)

colly said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself. So you missed chances...........haven't we all? Judging yourself by comparing yourself to others is a pointless exercise, take pride in what you can do and do it as best you can.
> Move on if you feel you need a more fulfilling job. Look up at the sky and smile........... bugger everyone else.



^^^
This.

To paraphrase a certain recently departed physicist, look up at the stars, not down at your feet xxx


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5208844, member: 21629"]Started working in a hospital few days ago. Nothing exciting, my job is to serve food and drinks for patients during my shift.

Watching all doctors, nurses and other highly educated staff I feel such a zero. Something invisible. Had few chances to become "something" in my life and wasted them all.[/QUOTE]
As someone who's been in a few times, I'll say food & drink has always been appreciated.

You've got to stop knocking yourself, and start believing a bit more in what you can be.

Just don't serve cold tea!!


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Feeling a bit frustrated by a good friend. He's trying to help me find a new laptop, but all the ones he flags up for me, while being very nice, are way out of my price range. There is a certain amount of wiggle room, but I can't get home to him the concept of a **budget**
> 
> P.S. He gets his computer gadgetry through work, so doesn't pay the full whack.


Can't you buy his off him, or at least offer to?


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Can't you buy his off him, or at least offer to?



I've done exactly that in the past (he goes through computers and gadgets like a cyclist goes through Haribo!), but he's since moved to Canada, which makes it a wee bit impractical.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> I've done exactly that in the past (he goes through computers and gadgets like a cyclist goes through Haribo!), but he's since moved to Canada, which makes it a wee bit impractical.


Doesn't stop you offering to buy his though.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't stop you offering to buy his though.



It has - since he switched over to Macs 

Nice kit, but I don't get on with it.


----------



## Speicher (9 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I just received a phone call about a new initiative to help you replace inefficient windows .


That initiative has drawn to a close.


----------



## Speicher (9 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5208844, member: 21629"]Started working in a hospital few days ago. Nothing exciting, my job is to serve food and drinks for patients during my shift.

Watching all doctors, nurses and other highly educated staff I feel such a zero. Something invisible. Had few chances to become "something" in my life and wasted them all.[/QUOTE]

I do not think the patients will see you as invisible, especially if you can serve the food and drinks in a friendly manner. The doctors, nurses and other staff are under too much pressure to notice anything or anyone, other than their patients. Try not to take in personally, easier said than done, I know.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> That initiative has drawn to a close.


Can phone calls get lost and turn up later like the post ?


----------



## Katherine (9 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5208844, member: 21629"]Started working in a hospital few days ago. Nothing exciting, my job is to serve food and drinks for patients during my shift.

Watching all doctors, nurses and other highly educated staff I feel such a zero. Something invisible. Had few chances to become "something" in my life and wasted them all.[/QUOTE]
To the patients you will be the most important person in their day. Hope you can find reward from working there . Well done on the new job.


----------



## TVC (9 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> To the patients you will be the most important person in their day. Hope you can find reward from working there . Well done on the new job.


@User21629 what she said. ^^^^^^

Your role is to bring sustinance and cheerfillness, the nurses and doctors approach the patients to deal with issues relating to their illness and treatment. Having contact with someone who isn't focussed on what's wrong with them and can talk about ordinary things will be very important to some.
You are an important part of the care team and you will definitely be 'something' to the people you help. I hope you find reward and satisfaction in this job.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5208844, member: 21629"]Started working in a hospital few days ago. Nothing exciting, my job is to serve food and drinks for patients during my shift.

Watching all doctors, nurses and other highly educated staff I feel such a zero. Something invisible. Had few chances to become "something" in my life and wasted them all.[/QUOTE]
I have found that the non medical staff the friendliest there and I am sure some you see you will be the only friendly face they see, make it count it will have its own rewards for all concerned.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5208844, member: 21629"]Started working in a hospital few days ago. Nothing exciting, my job is to serve food and drinks for patients during my shift.

Watching all doctors, nurses and other highly educated staff I feel such a zero. Something invisible. Had few chances to become "something" in my life and wasted them all.[/QUOTE]
When I've been in on the recieving end it was good to have a chat and a laugh with a human, it's what helps to pass the time of day especially if you have been in for a while . As others have said , the doctors and nurses are busy and only see you briefly and so can't take part in a bit of banter with the patients.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Apr 2018)

I was in hospital for ten days, a few years ago, and I won't pretend that I wasn't pretty scared. I enormously admired the skill of the medical staff but, as others here have said, they generally just don't have the time to offer much human warmth (some of the nursing staff were the exception). The people who cheered me up most were the ancilliary staff. The catering people, the cleaners and the porters. I felt extremely grateful to them. Don't do yourself down @User21629.


----------



## StuAff (9 Apr 2018)

Britain runs on tea. Never underestimate the importance of a cuppa, and a smile. And you're in the right place to ask about using that training you had a few years ago....


----------



## colly (9 Apr 2018)

mybike said:


> On this wet day, our drain from the kitchen is blocked! Lot's of bottles of stuff that claims to clear blockage tried. Well two actually. No success! on last attempt was pouring boiling water from the kettle down drain when the lid fell off.
> 
> You've guessed it haven't you.
> 
> ...


A strong solution of caustic soda works wonders. Eats through almost anything biological. Including your skin eyes so be bloody careful.

Oh. And don't breath in the fumes.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Apr 2018)

colly said:


> A strong solution of caustic soda works wonders. Eats through almost anything biological. Including your skin eyes so be bloody careful.
> 
> Oh. And don't breath in the fumes.


One Shot drain cleaner. It's 91% sulphuric acid. BTW, don't mix it with caustic soda. You will get a highly exothermic reaction which will do your facial beauty no favours at all. Seriously.


----------



## Andrew_P (9 Apr 2018)

I have always wondered how some that nuclear drain cleaning shite gets sold to all and sundry let alone get in to the general sewer and water system.

Am I right some of it is really volatile if mixed with normal household stuff that might find it's way in to a drain?


----------



## slowmotion (10 Apr 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> I have always wondered how some that nuclear drain cleaning shite gets sold to all and sundry let alone get in to the general sewer and water system.
> 
> Am I right some of it is really volatile if mixed with normal household stuff that might find it's way in to a drain?


An awfully large amount of water is flushed into the sewers every minute of the day by millions of people. Powerful household chemicals get diluted quite effectively, usually.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2018)

colly said:


> A strong solution of caustic soda works wonders. Eats through almost anything biological. Including your skin eyes so be bloody careful.
> 
> Oh. And don't breath in the fumes.



Actually, soda crystals mixed with finely shredded aluminium foil, and then boiling water poured over. *VERY* effective.

Came across that on a TV programme many moons ago about cost-effective hacks for household tasks. That one stuck in my mind.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Apr 2018)

A pair of blue tits have been stashing away construction material in our nest box since early morning. They finally knocked off shortly after 7pm this evening. We have a spy-cam inside to watch them......and we're thrilled to have new guests on the cherry tree. The last pair came three(?) years ago and none of the hatchlings survived back then. I'm planning serious cat/jay/magpie MegaDeath weapons this time.

[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyAjzowYP1o[/media]


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2018)

Morning! I was listening to the radio alarm first thing this morning when Bobby Goldsborough 's song" Honey" came on. I started thinking that some songs have a hidden meaning when a verse came to mind .
" See how big the tree has grown since the first day that we planted it was just a twig ."


Yes ! It was Japanese Knotweed !


----------



## raleighnut (10 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! I was listening to the radio alarm first thing this morning when Bobby Goldsborough 's song" Honey" came on. I started thinking that some songs have a hidden meaning when a verse came to mind .
> " See how big the tree has grown since the first day that we planted it was just a twig ."
> 
> 
> Yes ! It was Japanese Knotweed !



View: https://youtu.be/EOP08BnUXhI




Otway


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2018)

I just had another thought ! We have an exercise bike and riding it isn't the most inspiring thing . I soon get bored !

Then I thought ! If I was to play my recent recording of my cycle ride with my new camera, I could play it back whilst pedaling and match it with what I was seeing and hearing and so feel a bit more involved in what I was doing .


----------



## hopless500 (10 Apr 2018)

It's Monday for me and I'm back at work


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2018)

It works ! I've just climbed off the machine out of breath. I wasn't bored and I managed to stay on it longer than previously . I'll have to make the recording times longer and try not to stop so often when out cycling.
The daft thing is I was able to view the countryside more than when I was out cycling !


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It works ! I've just climbed off the machine out of breath. I wasn't bored and I managed to stay on it longer than previously . I'll have to make the recording times longer and try not to stop so often when out cycling.
> The daft thing is I was able to view the countryside more than when I was out cycling !


Like a custom Zwift.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like a custom Zwift.


Ah ! I see . But this more sort of actual rather than virtual and I can do a bit of sight seeing this time around rather than trying to avoid pot holes.
I just thought it would be a way of using the footage I took the other day and use a machine which is hardly used .


----------



## TVC (10 Apr 2018)

Vintage TV 8pm. 

That is all.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> Vintage TV 8pm.
> 
> That is all.


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> Vintage TV 8pm.
> 
> That is all.


Holby City


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Apr 2018)

On my walk home I saw a woman being dragged along the pavement by a chihuahua


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2018)

I'm watching motoGP highlights and thinking that Marc Marquez needs to be brought down a peg or three.  And Johann Zarco.


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> Are they showing a programme from 1980? Which coincidentally was the last time @potsy rode his bike.


It is also the year TVC bought those white trousers


----------



## TVC (10 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> It is also the year TVC bought those white trousers


Scuse me, my first pair of white trousers.


----------



## tyred (10 Apr 2018)

I think I've eaten too much.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm watching motoGP highlights and thinking that Marc Marquez needs to be brought down a peg or three.  And Johann Zarco.



I enjoyed the race, it's always nice to see a Brit win, though as you say Marquez needs to calm down a bit.


----------



## cosmicbike (10 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Holby City



It's on here too. Which is why I'm on here.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2018)

I was just wondering what Kate Bush would sound like on Helium ?


----------



## TVC (10 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was just wondering what Kate Bush would sound like on Helium ?


Well take some helium and stick on Hounds of Love then.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> I enjoyed the race, it's always nice to see a Brit win, though as you say Marquez needs to calm down a bit.



Hmmf, he's a menace. It's not the first time he's forced other riders off the track - he's done it to his own team mate. 

I'm a Dani Pedrosa fan, but got a soft spot for Cal.


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2018)

Been tentatively looking at options for getting a dog today, not a certainty yet, but a definite possible


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2018)

colly said:


> I've got itchy ankles
> 
> What does that mean?


If you're anything like me, it's because it's not warm enough to let your ankles see daylight. I get it every year but not usually so late in the year.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> It is also the year TVC bought those white trousers


The last pair were a tad bigger


----------



## TVC (10 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> The last pair were a tad bigger


How rude.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Been tentatively looking at options for getting a dog today, not a certainty yet, but a definite possible


And a cat..... c'mon


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> And a cat..... c'mon



Actually, make that *several* cats  They keep each other entertained, you know...


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Apr 2018)

TVC made us both a rum punch each without measuring the rum . Hic..


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> And a cat..... c'mon





Reynard said:


> Actually, make that *several* cats  They keep each other entertained, you know...



Had cats for 40 years, not had a dog since I was a small boy.

There's a beautiful 2 year old Rottweiler in the local dogs home


----------



## mybike (10 Apr 2018)

colly said:


> A strong solution of caustic soda works wonders. Eats through almost anything biological. Including your skin eyes so be bloody careful.
> 
> Oh. And don't breath in the fumes.



Must have put 500g of the stuff down there & it made no difference. Guy from water board come along with an oversized plunger and it's cleared! That's after he'd put on a hard hat and erected guards round the 9" square hole.


----------



## TVC (10 Apr 2018)

My Landlord and Landlady went to see the Mayor today to be honoured for running a totally spiffing pub at the centre of the community. Well deserved it was too.


----------



## hopless500 (10 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Had cats for 40 years, not had a dog since I was a small boy.
> 
> There's a beautiful 2 year old Rottweiler in the local dogs home



Sorry... but..
Our old neighbour had 2. They demolished the fence and trashed part of our garden. They barked every time we opened our back door or stepped out into the garden. When we sold up the only time we could do house viewings was Sunday afternoons when they were taken out.


----------



## TVC (10 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Had cats for 40 years, not had a dog since I was a small boy.
> 
> There's a beautiful 2 year old Rottweiler in the local dogs home


You need a Dave or a Snipe. You know it makes sense.


----------



## potsy (10 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Sorry... but..
> Our old neighbour had 2. They demolished the fence and trashed part of our garden. They barked every time we opened our back door or stepped out into the garden. When we sold up the only time we could do house viewings was Sunday afternoons when they were taken out.





TVC said:


> You need a Dave or a Snipe. You know it makes sense.



The one we may end up with is one of these, not sure if it fits with my south mancland hard man image though


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2018)

Cavalier Prince Charles Spaniel?


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2018)

Actually, a friend of mine has about a dozen cats - and a miniature schnauzer. Who thinks she is a cat. 

Actually, Izzy is a darling wee doggy who is as mad as a box of frogs, and who I swear is made of rubber and duracell batteries...  Mind, Izzy loves her Auntie Reynard, who is a purveyor of dog treats and squeaky toys.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2018)

My, the blackbirds are all singing away in the rain!


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> The one we may end up with is one of these, not sure if it fits with my south mancland hard man image though
> View attachment 403818


Is that a St. Bernard ?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2018)

Isn't it dark !


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I just had another thought ! We have an exercise bike and riding it isn't the most inspiring thing . I soon get bored !
> 
> Then I thought ! If I was to play my recent recording of my cycle ride with my new camera, I could play it back whilst pedaling and match it with what I was seeing and hearing and so feel a bit more involved in what I was doing .



Now there's a thought! Only trouble is I can only manage 10 minutes on the turbo at a time.



Illaveago said:


> Isn't it dark !



Yes.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2018)

I have just discovered that I must have done more pedalling yesterday during my stint on the exercise bike than I would normally have done whilst cycling.
My legs just let me know as I went up stairs a few minutes ago. The fact that whilst I'm out on my bike I do a fair bit of freewheeling this cannot be done on the exercise machine as it is a fixed wheel ! 
So my idea yesterday worked, but perhaps a bit too well !


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2018)

It ain't half murky here. And soggy.

Seems to have finally stopped  but plans have had to be changed as everything is just so sopping wet. Hopefully things will have dried up a bit by tomorrow.


----------



## Speicher (11 Apr 2018)

My alarm clock is faulty. It woke me up at 2am, and then at 5am.

The first time by lying on my neck and shoulders, and the second time by purring loudly in my ear.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2018)

My wheels have arrived and I'm about to open them !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My wheels have arrived and I'm about to open them !


My spokes and rims are absolutely filthy. No sense cleaning them till there's a dry period, though.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> My alarm clock is faulty. It woke me up at 2am, and then at 5am.
> 
> The first time by lying on my neck and shoulders, and the second time by purring loudly in my ear.



It's hungry, that's why. 

Unless it's a tortie, in which case it's all in perfect tortie working order


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2018)

User14044 said:


> Change its battery?


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I have just discovered that I must have done more pedalling yesterday during my stint on the exercise bike than I would normally have done whilst cycling.
> My legs just let me know as I went up stairs a few minutes ago. The fact that whilst I'm out on my bike I do a fair bit of freewheeling this cannot be done on the exercise machine as it is a fixed wheel !
> So my idea yesterday worked, but perhaps a bit too well !



One of the things that tell me the ride I've just done was harder than normal, I'm fine walking upstairs but most uncomfortable walking down.


----------



## potsy (11 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I spent an hour this morning standing in my underpants, being ogled by a young lady...


Poor woman, and there's me thinking my job was bad


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I was having my skin mapped by our Derm GPSI.
> 
> I’m having a lump removed tomorrow. They don’t think it’s nasty but, given my family and personal history, they’re being cautious.



Pawsies crossed for tommoz xxx


----------



## raleighnut (11 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I was having my skin mapped by our Derm GPSI.
> 
> I’m having a lump removed tomorrow. They don’t think it’s nasty but, given my family and personal history, they’re being cautious.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I was having my skin mapped by our Derm GPSI.
> 
> I’m having a lump removed tomorrow. They don’t think it’s nasty but, given my family and personal history, they’re being cautious.


Everything crossed


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Apr 2018)

My ENT appointment cancelled gave me five days notice really nice of them to re book for the 26th June. Referred from January

Seems I am mundane to them.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Apr 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> My ENT appointment cancelled gave me five days notice really nice of them to re book for the 26th June. Referred from January
> 
> Seems I am mundane to them.



That is annoying, hapoened to me a couple of times, I think the booking centre make the appointments without knowing the holiday rota.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> That is annoying, hapoened to me a couple of times, I think the booking centre make the appointments without knowing the holiday rota.


More than annoying!!

On the website for this hospital and department seems I was lucky a few never got the text!

I am going nuts trying to get some help a reasonable diagnosis would be a start.


----------



## Katherine (11 Apr 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> More than annoying!!
> 
> On the website for this hospital and department seems I was lucky a few never got the text!
> 
> I am going nuts trying to get some help a reasonable diagnosis would be a start.


Oh dear Hope you get seen soon.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Apr 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> More than annoying!!
> 
> On the website for this hospital and department seems I was lucky a few never got the text!
> 
> I am going nuts trying to get some help a reasonable diagnosis would be a start.





My dad has had a few issues-long story.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Apr 2018)

User said:


> You can ask to be referred elsewhere, as they’re clearly not planning to treat you within 18 weeks of referral. PM me if you want some advice on how to do it.


That will be great thanks. Waiting for a call from them. Will pm after weekend. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I was having my skin mapped by our Derm GPSI.
> 
> I’m having a lump removed tomorrow. They don’t think it’s nasty but, given my family and personal history, they’re being cautious.


Good Luck .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2018)

Morning ! Despite the gloomy weather outside Schrodie has been entertaining me . First of all we had big tummy tickles and ear rubs followed by an enthusiastic game of football, chasing his aluminium foil ball around the kitchen and dropping it into my shoes and then trying to fish it back out .


----------



## GM (12 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I was having my skin mapped by our Derm GPSI.
> 
> I’m having a lump removed tomorrow. They don’t think it’s nasty but, given my family and personal history, they’re being cautious.




Hope it goes well Reg


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2018)

Not mundane . They are hoping to fly the Lanc from Coningsby today weather permitting .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2018)

Oh! It makes my blood boil !  .They just had a bit on Breakfast TV about wild flowers. All was going well until the chap being interviewed said that the Oxford English Dictionary are removing certain words because they are not in common use by children . Primrose, Dandelion ,and Daisy were ones he mentioned . It is no wonder they go out of use if you look them up and they are not there !

For OED peeps . Dolly a metal block used in shaping or reshaping metal .


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2018)




----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2018)

I have the trots. 

The path to the porcelain throne has been well trod this morning.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2018)

User said:


> The perils of Yellow Stickering...



Nothing to do with YS. Been looking after parental unit following surgery. I'm just cream crackered.


----------



## alicat (12 Apr 2018)

For the first time since before Christmas, I am going to leave work On Time this evening. 

Whoops! I am a minute late.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Apr 2018)

The auditors have been in all week, last day tomorrow, I know they are doing they are doing their job but it very disruptive.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Apr 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 403924


Thats pretty good for the E&E.... a proper bumpkin story....


----------



## potsy (12 Apr 2018)

alicat said:


> For the first time since before Christmas, I am going to leave work On Time this evening.
> 
> Whoops! I am a minute late.


I was a minute late getting out once, I forgot my pass and had to go back for it, still can't forgive myself


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2018)

alicat said:


> For the first time since before Christmas, I am going to leave work On Time this evening.
> 
> Whoops! I am a minute late.


Next time we expect a longer message explaining why you were 5 minutes late.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> The auditors have been in all week, last day tomorrow, I know they are doing they are doing their job but it very disruptive.


But auditors are such fine company! Merry pranksters.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2018)

Morning! The weather man sounded rather upbeat this morning saying that there will be a lot more sunshine this weekend. He forgot to mention it will mainly be above thick unbroken cloud .


----------



## raleighnut (13 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! The weather man sounded rather upbeat this morning saying that there will be a lot more sunshine this weekend. He forgot to mention it will mainly be above thick unbroken cloud .


Yep it's just 105% humidity here, not raining as such just water in the air. What my Granny would have called 'Smirr'.


----------



## gaijintendo (13 Apr 2018)

The Welcoming Ceremony has veen going on for about ten minutes at work today.



⌛

Edit: I have decided to race two machines.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Apr 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> The Welcoming Ceremony has veen going on for about ten minutes at work today.
> View attachment 404053
> 
> ⌛
> ...



Ooooo, sweepstake time .


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Apr 2018)

Rain again..


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Yep it's just 105% humidity here, not raining as such just water in the air. What my Granny would have called 'Smirr'.


Did the ' nof ' bit fall off .


----------



## gaijintendo (13 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Ooooo, sweepstake time .





Spoiler



The RHS machine by a country mile, despite a 10 minute head start for LHS.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Did the ' nof ' bit fall off .


My Nan was Scottish although came to England as a young child when my Great-Grandparents moved south for work.

In other news it is raining now and a very 'soggy moggy' (Fluffy the Tomcat) has come in, had some brekky and is now gently steaming on the Settee (heating isn't on yet)


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2018)

I was wondering ! If you sneezed whilst on the Space Station would you suddenly go shooting off in the opposite direction ?


----------



## raleighnut (13 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering ! If you sneezed whilst on the Space Station would you suddenly go shooting off in the opposite direction ?


What about if you broke wind at the same time, would you start spinning end over end.


----------



## potsy (13 Apr 2018)

Monday on a Friday


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> What about if you broke wind at the same time, would you start spinning end over end.




Every action has a reaction


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2018)

Oooh ! Have you seen what the date is ?


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Oooh ! Have you seen what the date is ?



I have now thank you very much.


----------



## hopless500 (13 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I spent an hour this morning standing in my underpants, being ogled by a young lady...


----------



## hopless500 (13 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Monday on a Friday


Saturday for me


----------



## hopless500 (13 Apr 2018)

Not only is it Saturday, I have a week minus Mr Hop. Plans for Chinese, fizz and tv catchup are underway


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Apr 2018)

A genuine lol moment for me today -







Bowls players are "athletes" now.


----------



## mybike (13 Apr 2018)

For anyone riding the Grand Union towpath through Apsley-Hemel there is a little cafe run by a disabled charity Sunnyside near but on the opposite side to B&Q


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2018)

I went up the garden with Schrodie as he was being a pain . Literally as I have a long scratch mark on my arm . We had a look at the tadpoles, most of them survived the freezing weather and snow and have filled the pond. Everywhere you look you can see them swimming around. In some places where they have massed together they are forming tiny bubbles and it is looking a bit frothy .


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2018)

Things are distinctly less explosive today.


----------



## TVC (13 Apr 2018)

User said:


> We’re off to the Cambridge Distillery for dinner tonight. Three courses accompanied by gin...


It's a hard life.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Apr 2018)

Walking home earlier a guy on a bicycle decided not to wait in the traffic queue and cycled along side it instead, on the wrong side of the road, the guy in the car heading towards him made his feelings very clear which resulted in 2 grown men effing at each other. He is 1 reason why drivers don't like bl**dy cyclists.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Apr 2018)

Relaxing with a bottle of Mcguigan black label shiraz


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2018)

A nice  here.

Had a lovely supper of gammon braised with pineapple (60p), charlotte potatoes (25p) and caesar salad (38p). And there's enough left for tomorrow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2018)

I spent a good 3 hours trying to get my granddaughter to ride her bike without stabilisers yesterday. But no, she wasn't going to do it on a bike without pedals (taken off to get the balance part sorted out). Then my daughter sends me a video this afternoon of her cycling in circles on their patio. She won't listen but she engages in her own way and gets things done in her own way. I'm planning to take her round the local park tomorrow. It's about a mile round but she's an energetic animal.


----------



## TVC (13 Apr 2018)

User said:


> @Hill Wimp @Fab Foodie @hopless500
> 
> Simon, the cute barman, says ‘Hi!’


The thing is, we know which of the four of you tried to snog him.


I've been drinking with Fabbers before.


----------



## gbb (13 Apr 2018)

I've sensed the dogs smelling. Been waiting for ages to give him a wash and stick him in the sunny garden to dry. Fat chance, still waiting for spring, can't wait any more so bathed him this afternoon and hairdryered him...which he took stoically. 

He smells nice now.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2018)

Watching the women's road race from the Commonwealth Games.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Apr 2018)

User said:


> @Hill Wimp @Fab Foodie @hopless500
> 
> Simon, the cute barman, says ‘Hi!’


I trust you sampled them all again just to be sure we were all right last time ?


----------



## slowmotion (14 Apr 2018)

I've been contemplating my love of Lee and Perrins. It seems to dissolve the plastic cap on the bottle pretty quickly, but that's a risk to my alimentary canal that I'm prepared to take.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2018)

Ooh that's different ! It's foggy !


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've been contemplating my love of Lee and Perrins. It seems to dissolve the plastic cap on the bottle pretty quickly, but that's a risk to my alimentary canal that I'm prepared to take.



Slowmo, did you ever see the special edition extra mature version they did for a few years . They stopped a couple of years ago, I just Googled it to get a pic, (it was in an opaque black bottle) and saw a change.org petition to bring it back. Duly signed . Ok is a bit of an old petition but we've got to send a message.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...FjAAegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw2SiOdXhQzjWG-TvKpFdRj5


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2018)

I'm off to Corsham later to see their model railway exhibition .


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> The thing is, we know which of the four of you tried to snog him.
> 
> 
> I've been drinking with Fabbers before.


----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I spent a good 3 hours trying to get my granddaughter to ride her bike without stabilisers yesterday. But no, she wasn't going to do it on a bike without pedals (taken off to get the balance part sorted out). Then my daughter sends me a video this afternoon of her cycling in circles on their patio. She won't listen but she engages in her own way and gets things done in her own way. I'm planning to take her round the local park tomorrow. It's about a mile round but she's an energetic animal.



My grandson refuses to have his stabilisers taken off!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2018)

mybike said:


> My grandson refuses to have his stabilisers taken off!


My grandson won't even go near his bike. It's far too much like hard work.


----------



## Katherine (14 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Slowmo, did you ever see the special edition extra mature version they did for a few years . They stopped a couple of years ago, I just Googled it to get a pic, (it was in an opaque black bottle) and saw a change.org petition to bring it back. Duly signed . Ok is a bit of an old petition but we've got to send a message.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...FjAAegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw2SiOdXhQzjWG-TvKpFdRj5
> 
> View attachment 404168


I bought a bottle of that. Happy with the traditional version though. If that disappeared then I would be definitely signing a petition! 
I always add a dash of L & P to bolognese sauce and occasionally into a stew.


----------



## gbb (14 Apr 2018)

Just been to the butchers van for a lump of beef and two packs of steak, one for us, one for son, DIL and grandkids.
It' only a mile away, my wife asked as I got my bike out...
' Not going in the car ?'
'Am I eckers...look at it out there '


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2018)

The absence of a @Fab Foodie kneecast suggests that it's foggy on the coast this morning.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm off to Corsham later to see their model railway exhibition .


Titheridge and Hope under Dinmoor are worth a look see.

Watch out for the cow posing for the camera!


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Apr 2018)

Lovely sunny day here, still a bit of a nip in the air but at least it is dry.


----------



## TVC (14 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Mr R and Jack are away for a week. I have the house to myself, which means....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that what you mean, or has the swear filter kicked in?



Today is another dsy of glossing over stuff, mainly doors, and tonight I will be answering a challenge made by some Americsns and I will be cooking biscuits and gravy. Wish me luck.


----------



## postman (14 Apr 2018)

User said:


> A weekend of cycling and shooting awaits me.




Pedestrians or motorists or even both.


----------



## postman (14 Apr 2018)

Had to come home early from my cycling group,Wheels4Fun,not feeling too good,very strange,after sweeping the path,i felt dizzy,lightheaded and a bit sick,but it's not the first time.Might just go see the Doc,as i am thinking of getting back out on the bike very soon,don't want a off while out.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> Had to come home early from my cycling group,Wheels4Fun,not feeling too good,very strange,after sweeping the path,i felt dizzy,lightheaded and a bit sick,but it's not the first time.Might just go see the Doc,as i am thinking of getting back out on the bike very soon,don't want a off while out.



Take it easy, yes go see your doc


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've been contemplating my love of Lee and Perrins. It seems to dissolve the plastic cap on the bottle pretty quickly, but that's a risk to my alimentary canal that I'm prepared to take.


Probably the anchovies


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> Is that what you mean, or has the swear filter kicked in?
> 
> 
> 
> Today is another dsy of glossing over stuff, mainly doors, and tonight I will be answering a challenge made by some Americsns and I will be cooking biscuits and gravy. Wish me luck.


Red Eye gravy? I wish you luck with that, I don't generally favor biscuits and gravy, I prefer grits and side-meat, or hog jowls.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2018)

Lexi brought me a mowse.


----------



## Katherine (14 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Take it easy, yes go see your doc


Ditto


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The absence of a @Fab Foodie kneecast suggests that it's foggy on the coast this morning.


Not at all, just done my first 60 miler of the year with @Salty seadog and rode the coast from Minnis bay to Deal. Cracking!!


----------



## TVC (14 Apr 2018)

I lovely walk in the meadows this afternoon before retiring to the pub garden for a fruit juice. At long last it's here.  Spring, what kept you?


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2018)

Curled up with the cats, a copy of the Racing Post and the coverage from Aintree on the telly.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Apr 2018)

Gave our back lawns their 1st mow of the year, had to keep stopping because Mr/Mrs robin kept hopping down to pick up morsels


----------



## TVC (14 Apr 2018)

Right, biscuits and gravy.







Yep, scones with pork porridge. It was interesting.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> Right, biscuits and gravy.
> 
> View attachment 404303
> 
> ...



I was going to say ' help me out here '

Then I saw you'd provided an explanation.

hmmmm......

Not sure.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Titheridge and Hope under Dinmoor are worth a look see.
> 
> Watch out for the cow posing for the camera!


I think I can remember seeing Hope under Dinmoor . There was a really large N gauge layout and a really large small scale layout of the Forth Rail Bridge, it was T scale .
I bought some N gauge bits, a motorised chassis and some wheels .


----------



## TVC (14 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I was going to say ' help me out here '
> 
> Then I saw you'd provided an explanation.
> 
> ...


It's huge in the Southern States. It's not going to be huge in Leicester.


----------



## tyred (14 Apr 2018)

All dressed up and ready to go out for the evening and I find my car won't start


----------



## Bollo (14 Apr 2018)

In Waitrose today and the guy in front of me in the queue was Jan Bednarek, Southampton defender and scorer of one of Southampton’s goals against Chelsea today. One of the till ladies (a very lovely smiley lady in her late 50s/early 60s at a guess) turned from her till to talk to him.....

Till Lady - congratulations on scoring today.
Jan B, a bit nonplussed - Errr, thanks.
Till Lady - didn’t go well after that, did it?
Jan B - 

He didn’t look best pleased.


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Apr 2018)

Today I hit the garden in the glorious sunshine. It's now nice and tidy and ready for a good blast with the pressure washer.

Now off to a 50th birthday party


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> It's huge in the Southern States. It's not going to be huge in Leicester.


Some would say leave that to the experts. I would say just leave it altogether. A beagle is assisting me in typing this, so it must not be a big hit with the canine community.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2018)

Beer o'clock, people! Cheers.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Red Eye gravy? I wish you luck with that, I don't generally favor biscuits and gravy, I prefer grits and side-meat, or hog jowls.



Hmmm... Hog jowls.

I think if I offered that to my daughter - she may be sick.

Probably nicer than it sounds, I hope.

Graham


----------



## gbb (14 Apr 2018)

Today was a good day.
Picked up the grandkids for most of the day, let mum and dad have a bit of quality time.
Took them to an exotic wildlife rescue centre /park for a couple hours. Imogen, 20 months, was in love with the little goats who surrounded her and insisted on kissing all of them...not wise but what can you do once she's done it.
Home, dinner, nap for Imogen, played dinosaurs with Luke and watched Shrek which he enjoyed immensely.
Take them home at 4.30, dad and mum are doing steak etc for tea...luke, 4 yo, decides he wants tuna pasta...dad eats Luke's steak.
Home, bike ride for an hour, pushed on a bit to try to get some speed back into my legs.
Home, steak and all the trimmings, the ribeye was soooo tender and tasty. 
Relax....bath time.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Beer o'clock, people! Cheers.


Eh? You’re about 12 hours too late....
Do keep up ;-)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Eh? You’re about 12 hours too late....
> Do keep up ;-)


I used to have an 8 o'clock yardarm on my beer consumption. But as I've set myself a 365 new beers target for this year I may have forgotten my rule from time to time. I was simply impressed by my abstemiousness and had to share it. Did you really have an 8am beer before going off bike bothering?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2018)

I was just having a big cuddle with Schrodie and his smell brought back memories of kittens I had in the past and it made me think . Do cats smell of coal or does coal smell of cats ? My cats had their kittens in the coal house .


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I used to have an 8 o'clock yardarm on my beer consumption. But as I've set myself a 365 new beers target for this year I may have forgotten my rule from time to time. I was simply impressed by my abstemiousness and had to share it. Did you really have an 8am beer before going off bike bothering?


No. I had Calvedos in my Double espresso for breakfast :-)

I like the 365 beer challenge though... why didn’t you let me know!


----------



## slowmotion (14 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> No. I had Calvedos in my Double espresso for breakfast :-)
> 
> I like the 365 beer challenge though... why didn’t you let me know!


Calvedos!
That stuff is utter filth. At least, take a leaf out of Richard Burton's book and put in a good slug of cognac. You know it makes sense.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Calvedos!
> That stuff is utter filth. At least, take a leaf out of Richard Burton's book and put in a good slug of cognac. You know it makes sense.


Usually Spanish Brandy or Woods Rum.... but times are hard and stocks are low....


----------



## slowmotion (14 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Usually Spanish Brandy or Woods Rum.... but times are hard and stocks are low....


Brother....I quite understand.....


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2018)

tyred said:


> All dressed up and ready to go out for the evening and I find my car won't start



Annoying aint it! It happened to me beginning of last year, I had to phone the restaraunt and cancel.  We got the car jump started the following day, drove it to the garage I brought it from a few weeks earlier and they put in a new battery for free.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> Right, biscuits and gravy.
> 
> View attachment 404303
> 
> ...



That looks pretty grim, actually...


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> It's huge in the Southern States. It's not going to be huge in Leicester.



An


Tenacious Sloth said:


> Hmmm... Hog jowls.
> 
> I think if I offered that to my daughter - she may be sick.
> 
> ...



I'm sure that's the same as pig cheeks. Pretty tasty done in the crock pot with apples, onion and cider.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Apr 2018)

well i'm glad that shift's over.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Lexi brought me a mowse.


Do you feel honoured ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2018)

Was that it ?  . It's gone all grey again .


----------



## mybike (15 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Hmmm... Hog jowls.
> 
> I think if I offered that to my daughter - she may be sick.
> 
> ...



If it's anything like pig cheek.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Was that it ?  . It's gone all grey again .



And cold


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> And cold


Haven't got that far yet, still drinking  .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I like the 365 beer challenge though... why didn’t you let me know!


It started while that dry January charity event was going on and my local good pub stuck a board out in the street inviting customers to take part in a Tryathon by drinking their guest ales. So I did and one month led to another....

The invitation for others to join in was on the Beer? thread. You could start your year whenever you want.


----------



## TVC (15 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> That looks pretty grim, actually...


The Americans who coached me on it say it looks pretty authentic, so there you go. You've got to try stuff, it's a sad life to live on ready meals. This is my usual standard.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> You've got to try stuff, it's a sad life to live on ready meals. This is my usual standard.
> 
> View attachment 404364



Did it fall off the plate onto the tray?


----------



## TVC (15 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Did it fall of the slate onto the tray?


FTFY.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2018)

The road is calling, I'm off out on a bike ride in a mo.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> FTFY.



Any chance of fixing the auto corrected spelling error like I've done in the op......? People are gonna point and laugh.


----------



## TVC (15 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Any chance of fixing the auto corrected spelling error like I've done in the op......? People are gonna point and laugh.


Given the nature off your post, nope.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Was that it ?  . It's gone all grey again .


No, it's now officially spring. this morning I performed 'facial topiary' so my un-losable scarf has gone until next October.

This may have something to do with eldest Grand-Daughter and family coming round for dinner and also by Maz referring to me as 'Old Man Of The Mountains' rather a lot.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> Given the nature off your post, nope.



.....they're only feelings... ..


Iswydt....


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> The Americans who coached me on it say it looks pretty authentic, so there you go. You've got to try stuff, it's a sad life to live on ready meals. This is my usual standard.
> 
> View attachment 404364




i could murder that, it looks fantastic


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Apr 2018)

so it's grass cutting ,gutter cleaning or mtb....hmm decisions decisions


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> No, it's now officially spring. this morning I performed 'facial topiary' so my un-losable scarf has gone until next October.
> 
> This may have something to do with eldest Grand-Daughter and family coming round for dinner and also by Maz referring to me as 'Old Man Of The Mountains' rather a lot.


Grizzly Adams ?


----------



## raleighnut (15 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Grizzly Adams ?


Yep sometimes, Giant Haystacks too.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Apr 2018)

Thanks to the fabulouse bike-ride with @Salty seadog yesterday, MY CYCLING MOJO HAS RETURNED!!!!

Cheers matey!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Hmmm... Hog jowls.
> 
> I think if I offered that to my daughter - she may be sick.
> 
> ...


Very close to bacon in flavor.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> The Americans who coached me on it say it looks pretty authentic, so there you go. You've got to try stuff, it's a sad life to live on ready meals. This is my usual standard.
> 
> View attachment 404364


Yes, unfortunately, it looks authentic.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2018)

I saw the International Maritime Organization recommended renewable fuels for ships to decrease pollution at sea. Solar and wind power were mentioned.
Wind power on an ocean going vessel? That's a new one on me.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Do you feel honoured ?



Yes 

She prolly thinks I'm one godawful cat though...


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> The Americans who coached me on it say it looks pretty authentic, so there you go. You've got to try stuff, it's a sad life to live on ready meals. This is my usual standard.
> 
> View attachment 404364



Ready meals!!!  I'll give you ready meals!!!


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Apr 2018)

Here is something for @User14044 , a while ago we went to a wine tasting evening. Italian wines, out of the 8 we tried this was the only one we liked and it is a white! We are red wine drinkers but this was a revelation, so we bought a bottle on the evening, we bought another tnis morning


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2018)

@TVC - does this lot tickle your fancy?


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Apr 2018)

We went clothes shopping this morning and I actually managed to buy some bits easily and without too much grief, I don't like clothes shopping but I needed some bits for our holiday.


----------



## TVC (15 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> @TVC - does this lot tickle your fancy?
> 
> View attachment 404420
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> Very nice.



Thanks 

Am a self-taught baker, but m'mother trained in a professional kitchen, and she taught me how to cook.


----------



## Speicher (15 Apr 2018)

Some one very kindly gave me some home-made Malt Loaf yesterday. Any comparison with the squeegy mess that is the shop-bought one, is entirely coincidental. 

Looking up the recipe on-line, it gives one of the ingredients as Malt Extract. Is that Bovril and is it just salt and food colouring and other nasties?
Has anyone got a recipe for malt loaf without using Bovril?


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> Some one very kindly gave me some home-made Malt Loaf yesterday. Any comparison with the squeegy mess that is the shop-bought one, is entirely coincidental.
> 
> Looking up the recipe on-line, it gives one of the ingredients as Malt Extract. Is that Bovril and is it just salt and food colouring and other nasties?
> Has anyone got a recipe for malt loaf without using Bovril?



No, not bovril! LOL

Malt extract is pure barley malt, nowt else. It's actually sweet-ish, not salty. You can buy it in Holland and Barrett. I always put a dollop in bread dough when I'm making a granary loaf.

Plus it's what gives malt loaf it's flavour and texture.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Apr 2018)

Yesterday, I had a phone call to say that an allotment plot had become available. I got all excited as I want to lower our fresh grocery bill by growing my own. 

This morning, I met the parish councillor who took me around the allotments and the plot itself. Great stuff. 

I went out on a bike ride and had a missed call and voicemail from said councillor which I thought I’d check when I got home. 

Once home, I start unloading the car when the councillor turns up at the house. ‘Sorry, we made a mistake, the plot wasn’t free, the current tenant has paid his rent. But, your first in line on the waiting list.’

Bugger. 

It could be another year before one becomes available. My disappointment is palpable. We have a tiny paved garden so now looking at growing vegetables in pots for the time being.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2018)

Botheration @RealLeeHimself 

Pots are very do-able, as are grow bags and those stackable strawberry planter thingies. As long as you choose varieties carefully.

Tomatoes, dwarf beans, cut-and-come-again lettuce, salad onions, cornichons, potatoes...


----------



## Katherine (15 Apr 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Yesterday, I had a phone call to say that an allotment plot had become available. I got all excited as I want to lower our fresh grocery bill by growing my own.
> 
> This morning, I met the parish councillor who took me around the allotments and the plot itself. Great stuff.
> 
> ...


Bad luck, hope you get one next year. Courgettes are good for growing in pots.


----------



## Katherine (15 Apr 2018)

Someone is letting off fireworks ...... in the rain... and it's not dark yet.


----------



## TVC (15 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> Someone is letting off fireworks ...... in the rain... and it's not dark yet.


Manchester innit. 

I don't get the idea of fireworks in daylight, it's happened a couple of times round here.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> Someone is letting off fireworks ...... in the rain... and it's not dark yet.



Prolly Man City fans celebrating...


----------



## Katherine (15 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Prolly Man City fans celebrating...


Ah. Yes, I'm sure you're right!


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Apr 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Yesterday, I had a phone call to say that an allotment plot had become available. I got all excited as I want to lower our fresh grocery bill by growing my own.
> 
> This morning, I met the parish councillor who took me around the allotments and the plot itself. Great stuff.
> 
> ...



Bugger .
As much as I enjoy growing stuff I couldn't take 1 on, a lot of time and effort required which I don't have. Speaking from experience because my folks shared 1 with my grandma,the rewards are great, home grown produce is so good,but the work is hard.

Fingers crossed you get 1 sooner rather than later.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2018)

And you will get the inevitable glut of stuff as well, so good planning needed.

Think about how much of something you should plant, stagger the plantings and work out how to store the excess. Some things freeze well, others don't. And a good book on preserves is a must-have.

On the flip side, jars of jam, chutney and pickles make great gifts.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Botheration @RealLeeHimself
> 
> Pots are very do-able, as are grow bags and those stackable strawberry planter thingies. As long as you choose varieties carefully.
> 
> Tomatoes, dwarf beans, cut-and-come-again lettuce, salad onions, cornichons, potatoes...





Katherine said:


> Bad luck, hope you get one next year. Courgettes are good for growing in pots.





Lullabelle said:


> Bugger .
> As much as I enjoy growing stuff I couldn't take 1 on, a lot of time and effort required which I don't have. Speaking from experience because my folks shared 1 with my grandma,the rewards are great, home grown produce is so good,but the work is hard.
> 
> Fingers crossed you get 1 sooner rather than later.





Reynard said:


> And you will get the inevitable glut of stuff as well, so good planning needed.
> 
> Think about how much of something you should plant, stagger the plantings and work out how to store the excess. Some things freeze well, others don't. And a good book on preserves is a must-have.
> 
> On the flip side, jars of jam, chutney and pickles make great gifts.



Thanks all. My focus now is on what we can grow at home in pots - thanks for the suggestions. 

Storage has been playing on my mind. The jam, chutney, preserves is something I’m going to have to look into. 

Internet search here we come...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> Someone is letting off fireworks ...... in the rain... and it's not dark yet.





TVC said:


> Manchester innit.
> 
> I don't get the idea of fireworks in daylight, it's happened a couple of times round here.



It’s how drug dealers let their customers know they have product. Sad but true.


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> @TVC - does this lot tickle your fancy?
> 
> View attachment 404420
> 
> ...


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> The jam, chutney, preserves is something I’m going to have to look into.



The Marguerite Patten "500 Recipes: Jams, Pickles, Chutneys" book is worth tracking down. It's an oldie, but a goodie. Regularly crops up in charity shops and on boot sales - no need to pay inflated Amazon / Ebay prices.

One of my "go to" books.

Another is "Women's Institute Book of Preserves".

Though a lot of jam / jelly recipes are far more complicated than they need be. Don't bother with added liquid unless you're making blackcurrant or gooseberry jam (those need to be cooked in a bit of water till tender else the skins go tough when you add the sugar), use 1:1 ratio fruit (or juice if making jelly) to sugar, and if working with low pectin fruit or you just want to add a bit of tartness to jam, throw in some unripe / windfall apples. Pectin and jam sugar are an unnecessary expense, but worth investing in a jam funnel. For pickles and chutneys you need to keep to the proportions of fruit and veg to vinegar, sugar and salt, otherwise they won't keep. But beyond that, you can ad-lib to your heart's content.

P.S. Don't use goosberries or morello cherries to make chutney. The end result is much too sour.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Apr 2018)

I'm wondering if four of these are good for occasionally moving a 100kg cabinet on a smooth hard floor. I think it's worth a punt with a set of four costing less than two quid from Toolstation. I'll find out on Tuesday...








Edit: BTW palm readers.....I really don't want to know.....


----------



## TVC (15 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm wondering if four of these are good for occasionally moving a 100kg cabinet on a smooth hard floor. I think it's worth a punt with a set of four costing less than two quid from Toolstation. I'll find out on Tuesday...
> 
> 
> View attachment 404538


If they are chair casters then yes, if they can put up with me at work then they should be OK for your cabinet


----------



## slowmotion (15 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> If they are chair casters then yes, if they can put up with me at work then they should be OK for your cabinet


Thanks. There is very little information available about them. It would probably cost a lot for than two quid to find it, so I'll suck it and see.


----------



## TVC (15 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks. There is very little information available about them. It would probably cost a lot for than two quid to find it, so I'll suck it and see.


I was suggesting ( before anyone else points it out) that I'm a chubby bugger, so those casters are built for the Augustus Gloops of the World


----------



## TVC (15 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Have you finally persuaded him to consign *those* trousers to the cleansing flames?


On the contrary, she has washed and pressed them just this weekend. Expect photos within the month


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> On the contrary, she has washed and pressed them just this weekend. Expect photos within the month


....mindbleach ordered....


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2018)

I need a


----------



## hopless500 (16 Apr 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Yesterday, I had a phone call to say that an allotment plot had become available. I got all excited as I want to lower our fresh grocery bill by growing my own.
> 
> This morning, I met the parish councillor who took me around the allotments and the plot itself. Great stuff.
> 
> ...


 where do you live?? A few years back people were renting corners of their gardens out as allotments. I'd happily do that!


----------



## hopless500 (16 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....mindbleach ordered....


Pass it on


----------



## hopless500 (16 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> On the contrary, she has washed and pressed them just this weekend. Expect photos within the month


https://giphy.com/gifs/justin-g-shocked-mr-bean-horrified-l2JHS7po8pGz94TgQ


----------



## hopless500 (16 Apr 2018)

Oh ffs. The interweb thing is ferdaddlucking my posts


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2018)

I have a hollow log on the fire, and the flames are only coming up through the hole. 

Anyways, time for bed, chaps and chapesses.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> https://giphy.com/gifs/justin-g-shocked-mr-bean-horrified-l2JHS7po8pGz94TgQ


----------



## raleighnut (16 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have a hollow log on the fire, and the flames are only coming up through the hole.
> 
> Anyways, time for bed, chaps and chapesses.


The 'origin' of these,


View: https://youtu.be/VQFMgOlWTuo


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2018)

That's pretty neat @raleighnut 

Still here despite saying I ought to go to bed nearly half an hour ago...


----------



## hopless500 (16 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 404554


Yeah....... that's the one....... 


 ta


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Oh ffs. The interweb thing is ferdaddlucking my posts


Ferdaddlucking a regional variation?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2018)

Morning. Ooh! It's sunny .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Just looked up some train prices. I can get a single to Brussels on Eurostar (end of August- beginning of September) for £29. £30 for the bike. A plan is forming.


Are you going with it ?


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm wondering if four of these are good for occasionally moving a 100kg cabinet on a smooth hard floor. I think it's worth a punt with a set of four costing less than two quid from Toolstation. I'll find out on Tuesday...
> 
> 
> View attachment 404538
> ...



Spend four quid and halve the load.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Ferdaddlucking a regional variation?


Yep


----------



## slowmotion (16 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Spend four quid and halve the load.


I think I'll stick with Plan A for the moment. I can always work up from there...


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I think I'll stick with Plan A for the moment. I can always work up from there...
> View attachment 404585


There's always Plan E, should Plan B fail.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Yesterday, I had a phone call to say that an allotment plot had become available. I got all excited as I want to lower our fresh grocery bill by growing my own.
> 
> This morning, I met the parish councillor who took me around the allotments and the plot itself. Great stuff.
> 
> ...


Look up _Square Foot Gardening_, by Mel Bartholemew.


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I think I'll stick with Plan A for the moment. I can always work up from there...
> View attachment 404585


There's always Plan E, should Plan B fail.
View attachment 404593


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Look up _Square Foot Gardening_, by Mel Bartholemew.




http://www.journeytoforever.org/garden_sqft.html


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2018)

Just got the confirmation that I was successful in my recent interview, a new career beckons


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Apr 2018)

Sorely tempted to post the full specs of a new pc monitor I bought yesterday on Mundane News, although don't want to cause too much excitement.
No, after much deliberation, and as Tom Hanks once said, "This ones just for me!"


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Apr 2018)

I just grabbed the last bar of Green & Black's Maya Gold (always believe in your soul...) in Booth's, Penrith this morning.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Still life model?


----------



## potsy (16 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Still life model?


Are you my first client?


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2018)

I spent the whole morning looking for my tool kit. 

It was in the car. 

Guess it's what insomnomnomnomnomnomnia does to your brain.


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Apr 2018)

Kids watching Shadow Hunters I hear the term the mundaners and this thread keeps popping into my head.. that has to be the most mundane post


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2018)

And Lexi has just brought me a mowse.


----------



## postman (16 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> And Lexi has just brought me a mowse.




All the way from PC World ?


----------



## postman (16 Apr 2018)

The clear out has begun,Bravely in to the shed we went,five chairs to the tip.Very soon a skip will be seen here and a full clear out will take place.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> where do you live?? A few years back people were renting corners of their gardens out as allotments. I'd happily do that!



About 4 hours from you, unfortunately!



Gravity Aided said:


> Look up _Square Foot Gardening_, by Mel Bartholemew.



Will do. I’ve bought a 5-tier greenhouse shelving thingimabobby today. Next need some suitable containers. 



dave r said:


> http://www.journeytoforever.org/garden_sqft.html



Thanks I have a look!


----------



## Katherine (16 Apr 2018)

Congratulations @potsy


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> All the way from PC World ?
> View attachment 404609





The bottom of the garden, more like.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Apr 2018)

User said:


> When I want to draw a potato I'll bear you in mind...


A literal


----------



## raleighnut (16 Apr 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> About 4 hours from you, unfortunately!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These can be really tasty,





if you click on it it should be a linky


----------



## postman (16 Apr 2018)

Look out Thursday in Leeds,Old Postman WILL be going out on his bike.It's been a long time.Cleaned ,checked over changed the turbo tyre for the new one,going out on the Giant Rincon mtb,Eccup Res and maybe Otley.Whoa


----------



## slowmotion (16 Apr 2018)

I tried to clean my calculator this evening. I must have made an unfortunate series of keystrokes. It now gives the answer to any calculation as a fraction! Didn't they disappear in the 1960s, FFS?

I'm pining for a simple calculator with Reverse Polish notation.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I tried to clean my calculator this evening. I must have made an unfortunate series of keystrokes. It now gives the answer to any calculation as a fraction! Didn't they disappear in the 1960s, FFS?
> 
> I'm pining for a simple calculator with Reverse Polish notation.



*If in doubt, give it a clout.*


----------



## slowmotion (16 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> *If in doubt, give it a clout.*


Thanks Salty! I'll take the battery out and see if it becomes sensible again. Watch this space......


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks Salty! I'll take the battery out and see if it becomes sensible again. Watch this space......



Or you could just wang it out of the window...


----------



## slowmotion (16 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Or you could just wang it out of the window...


Heresy!
I did my best, honest Guv.

Fractions, for Heaven's sake! Is this a Russian cyber attack or something?


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Heresy!
> I did my best, honest Guv.
> 
> Fractions, for Heaven's sake! Is this a Russian cyber attack or something?
> ...


Must be, same picture posted twice.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> *If in doubt, give it a clout.*


What size hammer?


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2018)

GCHQ won't answer my urgent calls. I blame savage Tory cuts, or something.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> GCHQ won't answer my urgent calls. I blame savage Tory cuts, or something.


You got the right number?
Switchboard: 01242 221491.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2018)

Lock up yer bike, y'all.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5HCIVsHpJw


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> You got the right number?
> Switchboard: 01242 221491.


For reasons of World Domination, I am unable to use that number, without industrial triple Tor encryption.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> For reasons of World Domination, I am unable to use that number, without industrial triple Tor encryption.


Harrogate Office?
Base Operator (Commercial)
01423 777730

DSN (No Dial) 
314-262-1110

From the US 
01144142-377-0421


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Or you could just wang it out of the window...


So long as he has a window to wang it out, after opening it first.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Heresy! I did my best, honest Guv.



Well, it *is* the method of last resort...

Failing that, you should have a fraction key, something like *a b/c* - or a key combination that activates that function, usually shift and another key if that fraction symbol is above a key. Try doing that, and it should get you back to the default setting xxx


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> What size hammer?



An Irish Spanner, you mean...


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> An Irish Spanner, you mean...


That'd be a yoke!


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, it *is* the method of last resort...
> 
> Failing that, you should have a fraction key, something like *a b/c* - or a key combination that activates that function, usually shift and another key if that fraction symbol is above a key. Try doing that, and it should get you back to the default setting xxx


Beam me up Scotty. There's probably a key sequence that gives me a first class degree as well.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Beam me up Scotty. There's probably a key sequence that gives me a first class degree as well.
> View attachment 404686


You blanked the display. 
Did you replace the battery?


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2018)

Camera flash. The battery is good to go. Here's another shot.....


----------



## User10119 (17 Apr 2018)

http://www.projectmaths.ie/documents/LearnCalculators/Casio/CasioManual.pdf any use?


----------



## User10119 (17 Apr 2018)

View attachment 404689


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Camera flash. The battery is good to go. Here's another shot.....
> View attachment 404687



https://www.google.co.uk/search?saf................mobile-gws-wiz-serp.KL06Es83kIc=


----------



## mybike (17 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Just got the confirmation that I was successful in my recent interview, a new career beckons








What is it about 'career' I always think 'out of control'.


----------



## mybike (17 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Is it just me or has anyone else’s hay fever kicked in with a vengeance?



When the sun came out.


----------



## mybike (17 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> For reasons of World Domination, I am unable to use that number, without industrial triple Tor encryption.








For some reason TOR to me means teleprinter over radio.


----------



## mybike (17 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> An Irish Spanner, you mean...



Don't you mean a Birmingham screwdriver?


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Apr 2018)

mybike said:


> View attachment 404699
> 
> 
> For some reason TOR to me means teleprinter over radio.



Yes, and Slowmo has three of them.in case two break I guess.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2018)

When I got out of the shower this morning, I remembered that my towel was in the bedroom, draped over the radiator...
I left soggy footprints and drips all along the hall carpet


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Apr 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> When I got out of the shower this morning, I remembered that my towel was in the bedroom, draped over the radiator...
> I left soggy footprints and drips all along the hall carpet



I guess you have blinds in the bathroom then .


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I guess you have blinds in the bathroom then .


Nope...


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Apr 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Nope...


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2018)

Morning. I seem to be a lot further North than I am normally .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Malmesbury?


I used to classify anything beyond Malmesbury as being North but this is way beyond that . I would even go as far as saying Yorkshire .


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Beam me up Scotty. There's probably a key sequence that gives me a first class degree as well.
> View attachment 404686



Try the second button down on the left hand side, just above the A (Like wot Renard said). 
The one with the numerator and denominator.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Apr 2018)

I'm off work tomorrow!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Harrogate Office?
> Base Operator (Commercial)
> 01423 777730
> 
> ...


Operation _Karma Police_ has probably already read this, no need to call.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2018)

It is a weird place ! Yesterday it wouldn't recognize the stuff recorded on my camera but today it did . Well a bit of it .


----------



## srw (17 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Cambridge is the epitome of modern thinking...


Seen in Cambridge....


----------



## srw (17 Apr 2018)

User3094 said:


> Having left the tangible world in the 12th century.


It's still miffed at being the younger, and lesser, university.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

srw said:


> Seen in Cambridge....
> 
> View attachment 404732



Two wheels left abandoned here will be removed...


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

Just pulled a bread out of the oven. And have meatballs in tomato sauce (passata with onions, fresh herbs from the garden and an insane amount of garlic) simmering away in the crock pot. All I need to do tonight is put on a pan of spaghetti.


----------



## srw (17 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Two wheels left abandoned here will be removed...


Destroyed (in both languages). 

No messing about.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

srw said:


> Destroyed (in both languages).
> 
> No messing about.



'm guess wasn't too far out, then. The actual translation is a bit more final then.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

The hummous in the fridge had gone a bit fizzy.   

So slapped mum's homemade tangerine marmalade on my fresh bread and butter instead.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2018)

We went into some shops and bought some things, a cheap set of front and rear lights, a 32 GB micro flash card for my camera and an error dynamic cycling top which should contrast nicely with my jeans and wellies .


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5216120, member: 10119"]
View attachment 404689
[/QUOTE]
I tried that but I'm stick stuck with fractions.


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2018)

Tis  again. Fortunately I watered the plants (the ones I moved yesterday) before it rained, so I won't get wet.


----------



## potsy (17 Apr 2018)

I was promised sun and blue skies for my 4 days off, so far it has been a very big let down


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

It's blowing a hoolie here. No rain though, but when the trees in the hedge are wanging in a three foot arc, it's best to stay indoors. We've had a fen blow too - the car is covered in a layer of dust.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I tried that but I'm stick stuck with fractions.



Hmm... Take the battery out, wait a moment, replace and then turn on?


----------



## Speicher (17 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I tried that but I'm stick stuck with fractions.



Did you try my suggestion, a couple of pages back? Press the button to the left of the A in red?


----------



## hopless500 (17 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Is it just me or has anyone else’s hay fever kicked in with a vengeance?


Mine started a week or so back once the trees started to get going


----------



## hopless500 (17 Apr 2018)

Two unrelated things...
My poorly chicken who rallied after antbiotics is poorly again. I think she may need despatching 
I'm (less enthusiastically by the hour) considering cycling to work and back tomorrow. Or Thursday.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Hmm... Take the battery out, wait a moment, replace and then turn on?


I've tried that too, I'm afraid. I'm going to have to find a fourteen year old kid. They can sort these things out in the blink of an eye.


Speicher said:


> Did you try my suggestion, a couple of pages back? Press the button to the left of the A in red?


I apologise. I missed that post. If I press the button I'm pointing to with the biro, I can enter numbers as a fraction and get the answer as a fraction too. My aim is to cast fractions into outer darkness for all eternity


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I tried that but I'm stick stuck with fractions.



Did you see I linked to the user manual up thread?
Pressing the S\D key toggled the answer format I think.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Did you see if linked to the user manual up thread?
> Pressing the S\D key toggled the answer format I think.


Yes, that turns the fractional answer into a useful decimal, but I don't want to have to do that every time I do a calculation.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Yes, that turns the fractional answer into a useful decimal, but I don't want to have to do that every time I do a calculation.



Hmmmmm, there was stuff in the manual I linked to about going into the options menu too.

Stay focused, keep us informed we're all rooting for you.....

Pun intended.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Yes, that turns the fractional answer into a useful decimal, but I don't want to have to do that every time I do a calculation.


Bin it and get summat like this.





EDIT -


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Hmmmmm, there was stuff in the manual I linked to about going into the options menu too.
> 
> Stay focused, keep us informed we're all rooting for you.....
> 
> Pun intended.


Oh well, at least I'm not in radian mode.....


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Bin it and get summat like this.
> 
> View attachment 404768
> 
> ...


Wot? No trig!


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Bin it and get summat like this.
> 
> View attachment 404768
> 
> ...



I want a red one ...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Apr 2018)

dave r said:


> http://www.journeytoforever.org/garden_sqft.html



Thanks for this, it’s a great site. 



raleighnut said:


> These can be really tasty,
> 
> 
> View attachment 404627
> ...



I like the idea of those. They take up no room whatsoever.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Apr 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Thanks for this, it’s a great site.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of those. They take up no room whatsoever.


We grew some one year, very nice but you do need to keep on top of watering them and I'd use some perlite in the compost for water retention. Oh and plenty of compost in the hanging basket/wall basket, they can be a bit 'greedy' for feeding/water when the fruit appears too.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Apr 2018)

Was hoping to put some washing on the line and do some gardening . Nope


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2018)

Wore shorts on bike today for first time in a long time. The legs are very pale.


----------



## Katherine (17 Apr 2018)

I walked to school today (2 miles each way), first time for over a year!


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

Spaghetti & meatballs for supper here tonight.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> We grew some one year, very nice but you do need to keep on top of watering them and I'd use some perlite in the compost for water retention. Oh and plenty of compost in the hanging basket/wall basket, they can be a bit 'greedy' for feeding/water when the fruit appears too.



Thanks for the tip.

Re-potted some strawberry plants, sown sweet peppers, carrots, lettuce, basil and mint today. Planted raspberry plant. Pruned the baby orange tree, and the cineraria. Added copper tape to a couple of containers.


----------



## Asa Post (17 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Yes, that turns the fractional answer into a useful decimal, but I don't want to have to do that every time I do a calculation.


Shift
Setup
1:Mth IO
2: Line IO

might work, as long as you don't input a fraction as part of the calculation.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2018)

Asa Post said:


> Shift
> Setup
> 1:Mth IO
> 2: Line IO
> ...


@Asa Post, I salute you! Brilliant. Thank you so much.


----------



## Asa Post (17 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> @Asa Post, I salute you! Brilliant. Thank you so much.
> View attachment 404811


You're welcome 

I have another suggestion.
When cleaning anything with keys that might have unwanted results when pressed at random - the first job should be to remove the batteries/pull the plug out


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

Asa Post said:


> You're welcome
> 
> I have another suggestion.
> When cleaning anything with keys that might have unwanted results when pressed at random - the first job should be to remove the batteries/pull the plug out



In my case, it's cats walking on things with keys


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2018)

Asa Post said:


> You're welcome
> 
> I have another suggestion.
> When cleaning anything with keys that might have unwanted results when pressed at random - the first job should be to remove the batteries/pull the plug out


Excellent point. The problem is that I'm an incorrigible slob.. Far easier to just not clean things.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

Late night snackette consisting of a  plus a slice of fresh homemade bread, butter and mum's tangerine marmalade.


----------



## Asa Post (17 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> In my case, it's cats walking on things with keys


No fix available for that. In any case, we all know that you're beyond help where cats are concerned


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2018)

Asa Post said:


> No fix available for that. In any case, we all know that you're beyond help where cats are concerned





I've become quite competent at re-assembling laptop keyboards over the years.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> We grew some one year, very nice but you do need to keep on top of watering them and I'd use some perlite in the compost for water retention. Oh and plenty of compost in the hanging basket/wall basket, they can be a bit 'greedy' for feeding/water when the fruit appears too.


Rabbit poo. Best of all for tomatoes. When I had rabbits, we had tomato plants like saplings.


----------



## Katherine (18 Apr 2018)

Looking forward to the heatwave.....


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2018)

Morning. I saw the sun earlier. I think it is hiding behind a cloud at the moment .


----------



## raleighnut (18 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Rabbit poo. Best of all for tomatoes. When I had rabbits, we had tomato plants like saplings.


Does Cat s**t work, I can get tons of that.


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> Looking forward to the heatwave.....


Sat in the garden already, it's freezing and looks like it's about to chuck it down


----------



## raleighnut (18 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Sat in the garden already, it's freezing and looks like it's about to chuck it down


When is it you're back in the canteen at work cos like @Katherine says we're waiting for the heatwave.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2018)

I packed so much shopping into my pannier that there was no room left for the 6-pack of crisps. As I was considering how many I could eat there and then, I remembered that there was a bungee packed into a pannier side pocket. Pigging session averted.


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> When is it you're back in the canteen at work cos like @Katherine says we're waiting for the heatwave.


It will arrive Saturday I am sure


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Sat in the garden already, it's freezing and looks like it's about to chuck it down



Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I packed so much shopping into my pannier that there was no room left for the 6-pack of crisps. As I was considering how many I could eat there and then, I remembered that there was a bungee packed into a pannier side pocket. Pigging session averted.



6 pack in 30 minutes.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Apr 2018)

Today is supposed to be the first day of a mini heatwave... if 'heatwave' means grey, dull, overcast, then the weather forecast was spot on.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Apr 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> Today is supposed to be the first day of a mini heatwave... if 'heatwave' means grey, dull, overcast, then the weather forecast was spot on.


Here in Leicester.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Apr 2018)

Here in south Sheffield too. In fact my quick utility ride accidentally became twice as long than normal


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Does Cat s**t work, I can get tons of that.


I doubt it. I believe cat poo is totally worthless, as is dog poo, almost. Dog poo used to be used in the leather tanning process, if memory serves correct. But dog poo can't be used on gardens due to a transmissible worm, and I believe cat poo may be the same, or have other negative characteristics chemically or organically..


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Apr 2018)

Suns now peeking through the window of McDonalds in Salford. Fantastic sight!


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Suns now peeking through the window of McDonalds in Salford. Fantastic sight!





User said:


> Are you meeting up with @potsy then?



He's obviously lying Reg, no way are there any windows remaining in a Salford Maccy D's


----------



## raleighnut (18 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I doubt it. I believe cat poo is totally worthless, as is dog poo, almost. Dog poo used to be used in the leather tanning process, if memory serves correct. But dog poo can't be used on gardens due to a transmissible worm, and I believe cat poo may be the same, or have other negative characteristics chemically or organically..


I thought so


----------



## potsy (18 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Sat in the garden already, it's freezing and looks like it's about to chuck it down


Then...







Now..


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2018)

Just come back from York it is sunny about 22C. We went to visit the Rational Mailway Nuseum . Bit tired now .


----------



## hopless500 (18 Apr 2018)

Bootiful here.  and 22.5 deg C.
Bring. It. On.


----------



## TVC (18 Apr 2018)

Oh look, Vitamin D. Don't mind if I do.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5217737, member: 21629"]Left arm.

View attachment 404879


Right.

View attachment 404880
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Apr 2018)

what a great week, cycling to work and walks in the evening,bliss


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Apr 2018)

Washing is on the line, gardening has been done


----------



## MikeG (18 Apr 2018)

When you say "done", Lullabelle, what exactly do you mean in relation to gardening? 
I've got half an acre............if you feel frustrated at your lack of gardening opportunities I am sure I could find you something to do. 

Today I stretched a net across our pond to keep the *^&$(*Y&**! mallards off.


----------



## TVC (18 Apr 2018)

An Osprey was seen flying over the local nature reserve this afternoon, it was mobbed and seen off by the local Buzzzards.
Apparently the Rutland Ospreys are already on eggs and the only English bird currently unaccounted for is a female from the Lake District. Hopefully she will be home with her mate by tomorrow


----------



## hopless500 (18 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> When you say "done", Lullabelle, what exactly do you mean in relation to gardening?
> I've got half an acre............if you feel frustrated at your lack of gardening opportunities I am sure I could find you something to do.
> 
> Today I stretched a net across our pond to keep the *^&$(*Y&**! mallards off.


Me too. Got best part of an acre that is only just drying out. By next weekend a cut may be possible. Hope the ride-on mower is alive after months off.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Apr 2018)

Fark. I've just burnt my tongue on superheated rice. How thf did it get thst hot?


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Apr 2018)

****** WARNING Grown up content







@Fab Foodie back from a ride and hungry!!!!

I needed him to strip off as soon as he came back to get his kit washed and ready for his weekend bike festival.


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Apr 2018)

So you are a Vegan and walking along Seaford front you decide to bring some chalk.....

Fish feel pain

Put love on your plate, not blood.

Go Vegan

Don't know why but it kind of got to me someone who is passionate, polite and used chalk so it will wash off


----------



## Speicher (18 Apr 2018)

QUOTE="Hill Wimp, post: 5217883, member: 31440"]****** WARNING Grown up content


View attachment 404898

@Fab Foodie back from a ride and hungry!!!!

I needed him to strip off as soon as he came back to get his kit washed and ready for his weekend bike festival.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Andrew_P (18 Apr 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> ****** WARNING Grown up content
> 
> 
> View attachment 404898
> ...


no farking way am I giving that a like

Is that a bar of soap on the floor?


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> When you say "done", Lullabelle, what exactly do you mean in relation to gardening?
> I've got half an acre............if you feel frustrated at your lack of gardening opportunities I am sure I could find you something to do.
> 
> Today I stretched a net across our pond to keep the *^&$(*Y&**! mallards off.



I didn't get much done but it was just great to get outside and make a start.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Apr 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> ****** WARNING Grown up content
> 
> 
> View attachment 404898
> ...


Oh lord .... not again! ......


----------



## hopless500 (18 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> QUOTE="Hill Wimp, post: 5217883, member: 31440"]****** WARNING Grown up content
> 
> 
> View attachment 404898
> ...




[/QUOTE]


Steady Wol!!


----------



## raleighnut (18 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5217737, member: 21629"]Left arm.

View attachment 404879


Right.

View attachment 404880
[/QUOTE]
Put some sunblock on


----------



## hopless500 (18 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Put some sunblock on


Bit late


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Oh lord .... not again! ......


I know... it’s humiliating but ‘she’ likes it....


----------



## postman (18 Apr 2018)

Well i know it's silly.But i am excited about going out tomorrow.It's just going to be a tootle along the tow path Leeds And Liverpool canal.I have been off the bike too long.I think it's going to be a mental thing,get the silly thoughts out of my head.Clothing already laid out ,going to get up early and away by 8-30-9-00 ish.Reporting back tomorrow night.


----------



## hopless500 (18 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I know... it’s humiliating but ‘she’ likes it....


Yeah right 
I've seen you with no kit on rather more than expected!


----------



## hopless500 (18 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Yeah right
> I've seen you with no kit on rather more than expected!


That's why the gin habit has developed


----------



## raleighnut (18 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Bit late


It's supposed to be hot/sunny again tomorrow. 

Maz said it went from winter to summer here today but I pointed out "We'll get more Snow/Frosts yet awhile"


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> That's why the gin habit has developed


Indeed, am knocking it back like there’s no tomorrow!


----------



## TVC (18 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I know... it’s humiliating but ‘she’ likes it....


You let her treat you like a piece of meat.


----------



## Speicher (18 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Yeah right
> I've seen you with no kit on rather more than expected!


----------



## TVC (18 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


>


He drops them at any opportunity, it's nothing special.


----------



## Katherine (18 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> Looking forward to the heatwave.....


It came, it was wonderful. Outside with no coat, at school with the children this morning. Evening bike ride in short leaves and ¾ leggings amd I was hot!


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> Well i know it's silly.But i am excited about going out tomorrow.It's just going to be a tootle along the tow path Leeds And Liverpool canal.I have been off the bike too long.I think it's going to be a mental thing,get the silly thoughts out of my head.Clothing already laid out ,going to get up early and away by 8-30-9-00 ish.Reporting back tomorrow night.



Take it easy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> You let her treat you like a piece of meat.


I know.... it’s terrible ;-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> He drops them at any opportunity, it's nothing special.


Oh I don’t know....


----------



## StuAff (18 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh I don’t know....


We do.....


----------



## TVC (18 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Oh I don’t know....


Oh come on, we all remember Didcot.


----------



## StuAff (18 Apr 2018)

After this morning's ride, Strava gives my mileage for the year to date as 1023.4.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2018)

Got today's "must do" out of the way, but compensated by riding to and from Ely station. Short sleeves, gilet & jeans this morning, was lovely and  but had extra layers in bag for evening return. Was lovely coming back near midnight, just me on the road, all the lights in town on green, a sky full of stars to see once out of town and saw a Barn Owl hunting near the common. AND managed to get up my bogey hill in one go 

My knees are already protesting about that.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> When you say "done", Lullabelle, what exactly do you mean in relation to gardening?
> I've got half an acre............if you feel frustrated at your lack of gardening opportunities I am sure I could find you something to do.
> 
> Today I stretched a net across our pond to keep the *^&$(*Y&**! mallards off.



If you ever get bored, I've got seven acres  Mostly woodland, though, so chainsaw and wood carrying skills while not necessary, would be useful. 

Reminds, need to fettle the lawnmower and tackle the grass, sorry, weeds before they get out of control...


----------



## Old jon (19 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> Well i know it's silly.But i am excited about going out tomorrow.It's just going to be a tootle along the tow path Leeds And Liverpool canal.I have been off the bike too long.I think it's going to be a mental thing,get the silly thoughts out of my head.Clothing already laid out ,going to get up early and away by 8-30-9-00 ish.Reporting back tomorrow night.



Nowt wrong wi' towpath, gie it a ride. No canals near me right now, so I is jealous.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2018)

Morning. Is it today already ?


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Apr 2018)

Clip clop went the bloke in front, Blakeys I had forgotten they even existed.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2018)

I'm sat listening to some birds singing at the moment. One bird sounds like it is frantically sawing away at a piece of steel with a hacksaw , whilst another bird sounds like somebody drawing their thumbnail along the teeth of a plastic comb !


----------



## Katherine (19 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Is it today already ?


'fraid so.


----------



## gaijintendo (19 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5217737, member: 21629"]Left arm.

View attachment 404879


Right.

View attachment 404880
[/QUOTE]

If those are your arms... what is holding the camera??


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2018)

I saw 7 Newts in SIL's pond last night . I think there were more but I couldn't see them all at the same time .


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Apr 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> ****** WARNING Grown up content
> 
> 
> View attachment 404898
> ...



Haha, I usually come in for a cuppa after we've been out for a spin. I feel like I dodged a bullet by continuing straight home last night.


----------



## MikeG (19 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I saw 7 Newts in SIL's pond last night . I think there were more but I couldn't see them all at the same time .



As I was stringing out the anti-mallard net over our pond yesterday evening, I noticed newts regularly. Counting them is impossible. I also enjoy seeing the great diving beetles which seem to be thriving here.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Apr 2018)

here in Leicester again, what are the odds it'll be snowing next week.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Is it today already ?


It'll always be Today.


----------



## MikeG (19 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> here in Leicester again, what are the odds it'll be snowing next week.



We had snow in June in Leicester once, late 70s, early 80s. A first class match at Grace Rd was snowed off.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> We had snow in June in Leicester once, late 70s, early 80s. A first class match at Grace Rd was snowed off.


I clearly remember it, I've also been 'backpacking' up in Derbyshire at this time of year when after a couple of days walking in T-shirt and Shorts I woke up to find a foot of snow over the tent. I stuck it out that day (there was a pub opposite the campsite) but the next night was freezing although I was snug in my tent but with no sign of a thaw I bailed out and bussed it back to Derby where I had an 'open return' train ticket back to Leicester (I'd originally planned to walk back along the Tissington Trail, camp near Ashbourne then walk to Derby)


----------



## MikeG (19 Apr 2018)

A couple of years ago we were staying with friends near the Tissington Trail (Butterton) when snow cut the village off for a week in April/ May. My wife had to ring school to say she couldn't get in.....


----------



## raleighnut (19 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> A couple of years ago we were staying with friends near the Tissington Trail (Butterton) when snow cut the village off for a week in April/ May. My wife had to ring school to say she couldn't get in.....


I was a couple of miles outside Buxton so technically on the 'High Peak Trail' but only a mile or so away from High Peak Junction and the beginning of the Tissington.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Apr 2018)

A little dusting of snow here, and 1C.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Apr 2018)

Dawn chorus begins.


----------



## gaijintendo (19 Apr 2018)

Gumtree human... 2hrs late and "Still coming, running late"... He better not haggle....

Edit: I nean, could this be a wind up hobby of someone who is amusing themselves while at work?


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2018)

My knees definitely know about yesterday. Owww.

But it's  and I hung the washing out.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Dawn chorus begins.


Started before cock crow here.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Yeah right
> I've seen you with no kit on rather more than expected!


You will be asking for danger money soon.


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2018)

Waiting for my phone to charge,i let the battery run down on the ride,won't let me upload my details so i know nothing of my performance today.I have just had a Walls Double choc Magnam they are getting smaller,pathetic really.


----------



## hopless500 (19 Apr 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> You will be asking for danger money soon.


Now that's a bloody good idea


----------



## derrick (19 Apr 2018)

The sun is out here.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5218743, member: 21629"]..... plus this today.

View attachment 405009


No sunburn because of loads of SPF 50.[/QUOTE]


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2018)

Still can't get my app to download.Can't even get onto Microsoft help line.Everything just stops and sticks.says Microsoft accounts service unavailable try later,so they might have a fault.I am looking forward to seeing my efforts it was a great day out.Try tomorrow,i was just wondering if my account has been frozen seeing as i have not used it since October.I can't remember my Microsoft password,but even that is shut down.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2018)

I'm off to the Co-op for milk & bananas. And I might have a rummage in the YS cabinet as well...


----------



## hopless500 (19 Apr 2018)

I have to do some ironing . Hope the gin helps


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I have to do some ironing . Hope the gin helps


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm off to the Co-op for milk & bananas. And I might have a rummage in the YS cabinet as well...



Milk was full whack. No joy there this time, but picked up a bunch of 'nanas on YS for 20p.

I also got a pack with two strawberry mousses for 40p, three 500g tubs of Yeo Valley yoghurt at 45p each, two 500g tubs of spreadable butter at 66p each (co-op's own brand version of Lurpak), four portobello mushrooms for 68p, a punnet of ripen-on-the-vine tomatoes for 32p and 350g pack of smoked dry cure bacon for £2.

Have some fresh free-range eggs, so I see a nice fry-up looming


----------



## mybike (19 Apr 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> ****** WARNING Grown up content
> 
> 
> View attachment 404898
> ...





Speicher said:


> QUOTE="Hill Wimp, post: 5217883, member: 31440"]****** WARNING Grown up content
> 
> 
> View attachment 404898
> ...






[/QUOTE]


Two doses of mind bleach please


----------



## mybike (19 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> Well i know it's silly.But i am excited about going out tomorrow.It's just going to be a tootle along the tow path Leeds And Liverpool canal.I have been off the bike too long.I think it's going to be a mental thing,get the silly thoughts out of my head.Clothing already laid out ,going to get up early and away by 8-30-9-00 ish.Reporting back tomorrow night.



Did nearly 25 miles along GU yesterday. Glorious weather but ran out of water & am a bit sore!


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I have to do some ironing . Hope the gin helps



I find rum and coke helps jolly along the time whilst ironing.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Apr 2018)

Yesterday our patio door was open until midnight


----------



## potsy (19 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5218899, member: 21629"]Oh FFS ... I just have seen this pic on PC (posted it via mobile).  

My eyes !!! My eyes !!!

The perfect shining white colour of my legs struck my eyes. [/QUOTE]
I was just about to post a similar reply


----------



## mybike (19 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> That's why the gin habit has developed



Whose?


----------



## Andrew_P (19 Apr 2018)

Almost turned me veggie

Some more appeared, these got a bit more weird...


----------



## tyred (19 Apr 2018)

I've been spending some time going through my Mum's drawer of photographs recently as I search for a photo of a much younger version of me that I'd like to have and it is a strange feeling looking at photos of family get-togethers, etc that I can recall clearly and realising that virtually all the people in the photographs are dead


----------



## StuAff (19 Apr 2018)

mybike said:


> Two doses of mind bleach please


Only two?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2018)

Morning . I'm back home and the first thing I'm greeted with is a glorious grey sky !


----------



## Katherine (20 Apr 2018)

tyred said:


> I've been spending some time going through my Mum's drawer of photographs recently as I search for a photo of a much younger version of me that I'd like to have and it is a strange feeling looking at photos of family get-togethers, etc that I can recall clearly and realising that virtually all the people in the photographs are dead


I've been tidying my bureau and I have a lot of letters from people who are now dead. I'm so glad that I saved them.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Dawn chorus begins.


When ?


----------



## raleighnut (20 Apr 2018)

tyred said:


> I've been spending some time going through my Mum's drawer of photographs recently as I search for a photo of a much younger version of me that I'd like to have and it is a strange feeling looking at photos of family get-togethers, etc that I can recall clearly and realising that virtually all the people in the photographs are dead


Yeah I know the feeling.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2018)

Some pictures of where I went .


----------



## mybike (20 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> Still can't get my app to download.Can't even get onto Microsoft help line.Everything just stops and sticks.says Microsoft accounts service unavailable try later,so they might have a fault.I am looking forward to seeing my efforts it was a great day out.Try tomorrow,i was just wondering if my account has been frozen seeing as i have not used it since October.I can't remember my Microsoft password,but even that is shut down.



On your phone? It sounds like you have no data connection. Not sure what MS phones are like but check in settings to ensure that data isn't disabled.


----------



## mybike (20 Apr 2018)

StuAff said:


> Only two?



It's a start.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> When ?


Right about then.


----------



## Katherine (20 Apr 2018)

It's absolutely glorious. I'm sat outside for my lunch. I had my first short sleeves and three quarter leggings bike ride on Wednesday evening. Having the back door open at home. Washing on the line. Can't ask for more.


----------



## Katherine (20 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Other than a cute young man fanning you with ostrich feathers and plying you with gin you mean....?


Boring. I'd rather be on a bike ride.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Other than a cute young man fanning you with ostrich feathers and plying you with gin you mean....?


Stop fantasising Reg


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> It's absolutely glorious. I'm sat outside for my lunch. I had my first short sleeves and three quarter leggings bike ride on Wednesday evening. Having the back door open at home. Washing on the line. Can't ask for more.





User said:


> Other than a cute young man fanning you with ostrich feathers and plying you with gin you mean....?



I would but north mancland is out of my comfort zone


----------



## potsy (20 Apr 2018)

Anyway according to the ever reliable BBC, there's only one more day of this unseasonably Manc weather before the thunder storms arrive.

Then it's back to the usual gloom


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2018)

I'm off for a bike ride in a bit. Am thinking Welney might be a nice destination.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2018)

It's a bit warm out there ! I've been lowing the mawn , I think I'll go and buy some cans of cider for this warm weather .


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2018)

It's a bit warm out there ! I've been lowing the mawn


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2018)

mybike said:


> On your phone? It sounds like you have no data connection. Not sure what MS phones are like but check in settings to ensure that data isn't disabled.



I am like a dog with a bone,i would not let it go.After a lot of faff,and using Mrs Postman's computer,the family one is so old it would not connect to Microsoft page,all went well from upstairs,password re set Cycle Tracks GPS uninstalled then installed again and finally an acknowledgement i have purchased the extras to upload to Strava,i'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Apr 2018)

Hello I am posting this from my new phone, can you hear me


----------



## Katherine (20 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> I would but north mancland is out of my comfort zone


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Hello I am posting this from my new phone, can you hear me


You are coming through loud and strong on my Ouija board .


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Apr 2018)

Sun brings fun. Even in Margate.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Hello I am posting this from my new phone, can you hear me


Loud and clear in my mind's ear.

Meanwhile, a propos nowt, there was a helicopter gunship circling over Greenwich today. Should I warn tomorrow's London Marathon organisers? And there was a rather splendid male pheasant rooting around in the gardens of the alms houses opposite Greenwich station. I guess it must have been the one that was seen last week in the gardens outside my mother's flat (probably not a lot them around this neck of the trunk roads).


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> there was a helicopter gunship circling over Greenwich today.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> And there was a rather splendid male pheasant rooting around in the gardens of the alms houses opposite Greenwich station.



Bit heavy handed....


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It's a bit warm out there ! I've been lowing the mawn , I think I'll go and buy some cans of cider for this warm weather .


Why waste it on warm weather, sup it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Apr 2018)

Marmion said:


> There's a new baby horse arrived at the yard
> View attachment 153881


Baby horse has grown up


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Apr 2018)

Marmion said:


> Baby horse has grown up
> View attachment 405175


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Bit heavy handed....


Yes, a slight overreaction.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Fibber! Margate is a sh*thole , no matter what....



Fair cop guv....


----------



## TVC (20 Apr 2018)

The telescope is out.


----------



## hopless500 (20 Apr 2018)

Ok. Feeling guilty. Out with friends (group of 8) and fb'd while waiting for food cos we were hungry and waiting rather a long time. Just had a very apologetic waiter offering free drinks and a mega apology 
Really really feel guilty 
More to the point.... in a room full of people, how did they know it was me?


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2018)

Had spaghetti & meatballs and a chocolate mousse after this afternoon's fabby ride. 

All is well with the world, although my bottom would like to disagree with that sentiment. Shorts that are now a wee bit too big *will* chafe.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> The telescope is out.
> 
> View attachment 405203



Oooooooo, nice


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2018)

I've just had a post deleted. Highly merited, I must say. One oversteps the mark every now and again.....


----------



## TVC (20 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had a post deleted. Highly merited, I must say. One oversteps the mark every now and again.....


Just the one? Amateur.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> More to the point.... in a room full of people, how did they know it was me?



Isn't it always


----------



## pjd57 (20 Apr 2018)

Home from a week in Portugal.

Out to the shed this morning and got the bike out, so I could reach the lawnmower.

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2018)

Settling down to another  after having filled up the cats' biscuit dispenser.

Starting to ache a bit after today's ride. A nice hot bath with lots of scented bubbles and a good book awaits.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had a post deleted. Highly merited, I must say. One oversteps the mark every now and again.....


Getting a post on Mundane News deleted is something I aspire to. You have now joined the ranks of Salman Rushdie and DH Lawrence in the pantheon of censored authors.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2018)

User said:


> * Sound of tumbleweed blowing past *


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2018)

Right, 'm off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath. Nunnight one and all


----------



## slowmotion (21 Apr 2018)

Watching our tenants in the nest box, I just realised that, if I were a blue tit, I could reach round to my left and scratch my right shoulder behind my back. Just thinking about it is giving me a cricked neck.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Right, 'm off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath. Nunnight one and all


Isn't that a long way ?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2018)

Ooh! It is sunny out .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2018)

I was just reading a comment about a cycling app where you can measure your cycling performance against other cyclist's. My method is a lot simpler. I just watch them disappear off into the distance after they have overtaken me .


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was just reading a comment about a cycling app where you can measure your cycling performance against other cyclist's. My method is a lot simpler. I just watch them disappear off into the distance after they have overtaken me .



I do the same, and I'm surprised if I catch another cyclist.


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> The telescope is out.
> 
> View attachment 405203



Bit of chromatic aberration there.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was just reading a comment about a cycling app where you can measure your cycling performance against other cyclist's. My method is a lot simpler. I just watch them disappear off into the distance after they have overtaken me .


The Trike is very good at that, 250watt motor makes it good uphill


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was just reading a comment about a cycling app where you can measure your cycling performance against other cyclist's. My method is a lot simpler. I just watch them disappear off into the distance after they have overtaken me .



Like this?



I did try to keep up, honest.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2018)

mybike said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> I did try to keep up, honest.



That was just like Dejavu .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2018)

What is most reassuring though is catching them up and staying with them on an incline. Mind you it hasn't got to be too steep or go on for a long time .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2018)

Has anyone noticed that there is an advert onthe TV at the moment in which a chap is cycling along and the chain wheel swaps sides ? I think it is a Danish liquid .


----------



## Speicher (21 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> That was just like Dejavu .



Is Dejavu in the Giro this year?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2018)

It's raining !


----------



## potsy (21 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Lovely ParkRun this morning! Perfect weather.


Is it similar to the dog walking without a dog...

Park run without the running?


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> That was just like Dejavu .



Again...?


----------



## Speicher (21 Apr 2018)

It is overcast here but warm and humid. 

Bob the cat is not well. He has been bited, I think. The vet gave him some hanti-botics and an hanti-inflamatorry. Yesterday, Bob was asleep nearly all day, and not eating, so this morning he was whisked up the road to the Vet. They have an "unadvertised" clinic tomorrow morning, and he will be returning. Not sure where the bite is, but I think it is on one of his back legs.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> It is overcast here but warm and humid.
> 
> Bob the cat is not well. He has been bited, I think. The vet gave him some hanti-botics and an hanti-inflamatorry. Yesterday, Bob was asleep nearly all day, and not eating, so this morning he was whisked up the road to the Vet. They have an "unadvertised" clinic tomorrow morning, and he will be returning. Not sure where the bite is, but I think it is on one of his back legs.


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> It is overcast here but warm and humid.
> 
> Bob the cat is not well. He has been bited, I think. The vet gave him some hanti-botics and an hanti-inflamatorry. Yesterday, Bob was asleep nearly all day, and not eating, so this morning he was whisked up the road to the Vet. They have an "unadvertised" clinic tomorrow morning, and he will be returning. Not sure where the bite is, but I think it is on one of his back legs.


----------



## Speicher (21 Apr 2018)

I think if bites are noticed and treated quickly, there is less chance of a blood infection developing in cats. Kizzy got bitten badly on the ear a few weeks ago, and made a good recovery within a few days.

I do not think that Bob and Kizzy are biting each other. They have a shouting match when Kizzy ambushes Bob, and paws are waved around a lot, but I have not seen any biting. There is a very large cat near here, who is relatively new to the area.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't that a long way ?


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was just reading a comment about a cycling app where you can measure your cycling performance against other cyclist's. My method is a lot simpler. I just watch them disappear off into the distance after they have overtaken me .



That's about par for course here too. But then again, my bike, wheels and gearing is that much smaller than everyone else's


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> It is overcast here but warm and humid.
> 
> Bob the cat is not well. He has been bited, I think. The vet gave him some hanti-botics and an hanti-inflamatorry. Yesterday, Bob was asleep nearly all day, and not eating, so this morning he was whisked up the road to the Vet. They have an "unadvertised" clinic tomorrow morning, and he will be returning. Not sure where the bite is, but I think it is on one of his back legs.



Ouchie, hope Bob mends quickly xxx


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5220557, member: 21629"]Food poisoning. 

Weekend perfectly f**ked. [/QUOTE]

Oh dear you are having some bad luck,take it easy ,sit outside in the sunshine,


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Apr 2018)




----------



## gaijintendo (21 Apr 2018)

The sun was forecast, so I hung a wash out... and it's so crisp and dry I want to fling it in a pile and roll around in it.
Why can't we get no-rainness more often??


----------



## raleighnut (21 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> It is overcast here but warm and humid.
> 
> Bob the cat is not well. He has been bited, I think. The vet gave him some hanti-botics and an hanti-inflamatorry. Yesterday, Bob was asleep nearly all day, and not eating, so this morning he was whisked up the road to the Vet. They have an "unadvertised" clinic tomorrow morning, and he will be returning. Not sure where the bite is, but I think it is on one of his back legs.


  for Bob, poor lad.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


>


Still dry up on the hill


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2018)

Still dry and sunny here, but it's clouding up on the horizon and it looks rather dark. Won't be surprised to see it rain in the next hour or so.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Still dry up on the hill



It is dry now, hopefully that is now it for the rain.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2018)

Just been out to bring the laundry in. Don't want to risk it.

BBC forecast for local area says thunderstorms by 6pm, so I wasn't far off.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2018)

The revels of Beryl, featuring the Dawning of the awning....


----------



## TVC (21 Apr 2018)

It's BBQ time, I'm going to fire up the Megaburner 4000 and get grilling that meat.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5220557, member: 21629"]Food poisoning. 

Weekend perfectly f**ked. [/QUOTE]
Noooo....


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> It's BBQ time, I'm going to fire up the Megaburner 4000 and get grilling that meat.



Just don't get rained on...


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2018)

We've had a heavy shower, and it arrived whilst I was walking round a local shopping area in my shirt sleeves, about ten minutes away from my car and coat


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2018)

First spots of rain just beginning to fall here. Bang on time.


----------



## Speicher (21 Apr 2018)

Thank you all for your . Bob is walking better now, but jumping is not yet possible.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Apr 2018)

Off for a shower on the campsite.


----------



## StuAff (21 Apr 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Off for a shower on the campsite.
> 
> View attachment 405360


Nice to see him dressed for once....


----------



## TVC (21 Apr 2018)

Introducing the Megaburner 4000 combining the awesome grilling power of a moderate fan heater and the longevity of a sparkler. The only choice for the outdoor chef who demands their chicken slightly undercooked.






The results were pretty nice though.






The starter was epic as well.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Apr 2018)

TVC said:


> Introducing the Megaburner 4000 combining the awesome grilling power of a moderate fan heater and the longevity of a sparkler. The only choice for the outdoor chef who demands their chicken slightly undercooked.
> 
> View attachment 405364
> 
> ...


One of those shrimps is trying to escape.


----------



## Speicher (21 Apr 2018)

My next door neighbour is here this evening, but we are struggling to prepare our meal.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Apr 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Off for a shower on the campsite.
> 
> View attachment 405360



Dawn's dressing gown suits you


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2018)

I'm back ! I decided to go for a ride .

As it was nice and sunny and warm I thought I would take advantage of this nice weather. The next bit was the awkward bit. . I thought I would use the new cycling shirt I bought, and then the blood must have rushed to my head as I thought I would try out some cycling shorts that I haven't worn. Now looking the prat and feeling like one I set off.
With the wind blowing through my hair ry legs I was going along at quite a pace . I even managed to overtake somebody cycling . Sorry !
I cycled over to Lacock to see my brother, had a chat and a rest and then cycled back .
At Thingley a Prat in a red 80's VW Polo almost had me off ! At some cross roads he pulled out right in front of me . It a shame my camera 's batteries were low and wasn't recording . I got the first part of his number but it doesn't tally with the model year AE03 .
I'm fine just niggled


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2018)

Yahoo has a new service agreement as they are now Oath over here.
I'm not signing up, as their terms are onerously and flagrantly disregarding my privacy.
In other news, a black helicopter just flew over my house, twice. 
Coincidence? 
I'm looking into Proton Mail.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2018)

Thunder is on it's way . The sky is dark andcwe can see flashes in the distance .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Thunder is on it's way . The sky is dark andcwe can see flashes in the distance .


I've been watching that on here: http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=12

Looks pretty active. Being selfish I'm hoping it doesn't head this far north as I've got a group ride planned for the morning so could do without being kept up through the night.


----------



## MikeG (21 Apr 2018)

I've just had my first bath for 3 years. I've been looking forward to it for some while.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2018)

We just had one light shower. No crashing or banging just yet.

The calzone was very good, but I could have used some of @hopless500 's crochet hooks and knitting needles...


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Dawn's dressing gown suits you


How very dare you....


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2018)

Rain!


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2018)

Settling down with a  and a Harry Potter fanfic before bed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2018)

Sitting in a grocery store parking lot after an Italian meal at a local restaurant , in the company of some academics and scientists. Interesting folks all. I just sit and listen at these events.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Apr 2018)

Yesterday, my wife, the kids and I went walking around Castleton. Absolutely fantastic place, but years since we last visited. We went to Peveril Castle, an 11th century ruin, and then moved on to Mam Tor on top of which was once a Bronze Age and later Iron Age fort. A great day, a very warm day and, as I forgot my hat and I’m fair of skin, I’m now red of face (and neck). 

I love Derbyshire, especially the Peak District.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2018)

Morning. It is sunny here at the moment. I'm a bit tired and achy from yesterday's ride but I enjoyed it .
I'm normally in ooh! What's that mode ? But yesterday it was non stop . Was it the new error dynamic look that had that much effect on performance ?
Oh! I saw some Blue Bells in a hedgerow .


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> How very dare you....


----------



## mybike (22 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> That was just like Dejavu .



All over again?



Illaveago said:


> What is most reassuring though is catching them up and staying with them on an incline. Mind you it hasn't got to be too steep or go on for a long time .



I've not had that experience yet.


----------



## TVC (22 Apr 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Yesterday, my wife, the kids and I went walking around Castleton. Absolutely fantastic place, but years since we last visited. We went to Peveril Castle, an 11th century ruin, and then moved on to Mam Tor on top of which was once a Bronze Age and later Iron Age fort. A great day, a very warm day and, as I forgot my hat and I’m fair of skin, I’m now red of face (and neck).
> 
> I love Derbyshire, especially the Peak District.


One of my favourite walks is from Edale village up onto Kinder, along the edge then down Jacob's Ladder before ambling back through the valley. A very nice part of the country.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (22 Apr 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Yesterday, my wife, the kids and I went walking around Castleton. Absolutely fantastic place, but years since we last visited. We went to Peveril Castle, an 11th century ruin, and then moved on to Mam Tor on top of which was once a Bronze Age and later Iron Age fort. A great day, a very warm day and, as I forgot my hat and I’m fair of skin, I’m now red of face (and neck).
> 
> I love Derbyshire, especially the Peak District.


That takes me back to my last camping trip, in my teens. We were near Castleford so am pretty sure we were heading to Peveril Castle. As we got closer, we realised there was a valley between us and the ruin, that for some reason we couldn't cross. So close but yet so far. And it was wet! But lovely countryside.

In other mundane news, have taken all the winter items out of the car and replaced them with suntan lotion.....


----------



## mybike (22 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> The revels of Beryl, featuring the Dawning of the awning....
> 
> 
> View attachment 405342
> ...



Hmm, you use cast iron in her.


----------



## TVC (22 Apr 2018)

He might be dancing with the Devil, but at least Lee is getting the exposure he deserves at last.


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've just had my first bath for 3 years. I've been looking forward to it for some while.


Hadn't realised you were from Yorkshire


----------



## postman (22 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've just had my first bath for 3 years. I've been looking forward to it for some while.



And there was i thinking the farmers were spreading again.


----------



## mybike (22 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yahoo has a new service agreement as they are now Oath over here.
> I'm not signing up, as their terms are onerously and flagrantly disregarding my privacy.
> In other news, a black helicopter just flew over my house, twice.
> Coincidence?
> I'm looking into Proton Mail.



Those of us on BT don't seem to have a choice over Yahoo.


----------



## postman (22 Apr 2018)

My legs ache and my knees know i have been cycling.Other than that i am sooooooo happy.


----------



## MikeG (22 Apr 2018)

After fitting the bath yesterday, today I fit the toilet.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> After fitting the bath yesterday, today I fit the toilet.



Please tell me that's not another 3 year wait....


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2018)

I just downloaded the footage of my cycle ride yesterday. I watched it as I wheeled my bike from my back garden and set off . I wish it had a battery level indicator .


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Apr 2018)

well its a super day, wife's ill with something ,others are either hung over or out for the day and not playing out.

ive sorted my garage , i spose ill have to go and have a bike ride on my own then...


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Apr 2018)

Ironing is done, bathroom cleaned, lounge cleaned


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Please tell me that's not another 3 year wait....


That'd knock "PooWatch" out of the record books.


----------



## potsy (22 Apr 2018)

Day 2 of 5!! 

I am doing a 5 day week for the first time in almost 12 months


----------



## midlife (22 Apr 2018)

House martins have arrived, spotted the first 3 wheeling around the sky just now .


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2018)

Bob was back at the Vet this morning, and was seen by the same Vet as yesterday. 

The bite has been located, on his back nearside hip. The wound has been cleaned up and he has some anti-biotic tablets to take. His recovery room is behind the sofa, and he seems to be on the mend.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> Bob was back at the Vet this morning, and was seen by the same Vet as yesterday.
> 
> The bite has been located, on his back nearside hip. The wound has been cleaned up and he has some anti-biotic tablets to take. His recovery room is behind the sofa, and he seems to be on the mend.



Good news . Hope he mends quickly and is soon back to his usual self.


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2018)

He is eating again, and walking and running on the flat, so he is not too bad.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Apr 2018)

Mrs Sloth and Little Sloth are at a rowing regatta in Leicester all day, so I’ve treated myself to a NowTv Sky Sports pass and am currently enjoying wine and nibbles with my feet up in front of the IPL cricket.

Luxury....


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Apr 2018)

Hmmmm... who would have thought that Chinon Blanc and Cadbury’s Whole Nut chocolate could be enjoyed together?


----------



## gaijintendo (22 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Hmmmm... who would have thought that Chinon Blanc and Cadbury’s Whole Nut chocolate could be enjoyed together?


Some sort of genius, most likely.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Apr 2018)

Oh my @Speicher , who knew you were hiding these


----------



## postman (22 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Hmmmm... who would have thought that Chinon Blanc and Cadbury’s Whole Nut chocolate could be enjoyed together?



Am i right in thinking it's now named chopped nut .


----------



## postman (22 Apr 2018)

What a day today,lunch at Santorinis with Mrs and Miss Postman,Then we found a brand new ice cream parlour on North Lane near the cricket ground,i will post the photo of my humungous sundae,then over to the Cineworld picture house to see The Lesuire or Leesure Seeker with Helen Mirren and Donald Sutherland,what a brill film.It's been a fab day.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Apr 2018)

Blue magic gin


----------



## hopless500 (22 Apr 2018)

Goes pink with tonic


----------



## hopless500 (22 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Hmmmm... who would have thought that Chinon Blanc and Cadbury’s Whole Nut chocolate could be enjoyed together?


Cider and wholenut is


----------



## hopless500 (22 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> House martins have arrived, spotted the first 3 wheeling around the sky just now .


----------



## hopless500 (22 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> He is eating again, and walking and running on the flat, so he is not too bad.


Robust little critters on the whole


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Apr 2018)

I can heartily recommend the latest edition of _Readers Digest_. Riveting article on brutalism in architecture!


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2018)

Did the Sunday afternoon Yellow Sticker lurk in Tesco. Quite a bit to be had if you were willing to be open-minded. As happens, the weather dictated the contents of the cabinets - thanks to the sunshine, it was mainly winter veg and family-sized ready meals.  Just me and two other regulars today (Mr Moustache & Retired Chef).

Picked up pork belly, hake fillets, smoked haddock, cooked chicken thighs, two racks of BBQ ribs, ham, roast pork, smoked bacon, 4pts milk (thought my run on cheap milk was over LOL), yoghurts, chocolate mousse, coleslaw, leeks, celery, celeriac, watercress, carrots, parsnip, swede, salad onions, grapes, apples, tangerines, pineapple, blueberries, mango, avocadoes, two packs of ISB pastries, cinnamon buns and tea. Also picked up two dozen red roses for 60p.

Feeling mighty chuffed. 

The cats though, didn't think much of the poncy food I bought for them.


----------



## hopless500 (22 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Purple _Clitoria Ternatea_? Isn’t this in the wrong thread?


Ha... I saw that and sniggered slightly


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Ha... I saw that and sniggered slightly



And I thought my mind belonged in the gutter...


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2018)

65 F and a ride out this afternoon. A touring cyclist with a light load passed me as we both headed into the 30 mph headwinds. Beautiful day.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2018)

Morning . The lovely sunshine is now turning grey .


----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning . The lovely sunshine is now turning grey .


Here too. I can see the conversation at work today being about how Summer appeared for 1 week in April.


----------



## Bollo (23 Apr 2018)

I'm off to Southampton today to put in a cheque. You can probably close the thread now.


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2018)

I put £55 worth of petrol in the car this morning.

Quite mundane.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (23 Apr 2018)

I've been here 1hr 33mins and the weekend seems like aeons ago.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2018)

Oops, I just bought one of these...


----------



## Paulus (23 Apr 2018)

I've just renewed my house insurance and saved nearly £400.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oops, I just bought one of these...
> View attachment 405624


Seems hardly mundane. But a good choice nonetheless.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I went shooting yesterday... for the first time with contacts in. Looking at the clustering on my targets I may need to stick with glasses on the range - or get the optician to fine tune my prescription a little.


Or change your sights.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2018)

Would a diopter help?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2018)

I used to wonder why my area has so many pickup trucks. When I priced one, I saw companies give you about a $3000 dollar price break from the spring sale prices just because one lives in the Midwest. Mystery solved, at least in part.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I have an adjustable diopter on the scope. I think I might have a chat with the optician - I'm due a check up.


Sounds like a capital idea.


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Isn't your Trabant a diesel?


I hope not


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I have an adjustable diopter on the scope. I think I might have a chat with the optician - I'm due a check up.


Got my contact lens check up next week, used to constantly tweak my prescription but never really made any difference.

I think with these semi disposable lenses the tolerances are quite slack so every pair is slightly different.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2018)

mybike said:


> Hmm, you use cast iron in her.


Indeed! Nothing but the best :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oops, I just bought one of these...
> View attachment 405624


Congrats!
Welcome to the fold... as they say!


----------



## GM (23 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oops, I just bought one of these...
> View attachment 405624





Excellent choice, your other bikes are now redundant


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2018)

A woman has had a third baby.


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2018)

Today we are doing the laundry.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Guess where I'm going for breakfast on 9 September...


You'll be most welcome!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> A woman has had a third baby.


....just another burden on the welfare state....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2018)

GM said:


> Excellent choice, your other bikes are now redundant


It's mostly for guests' use. All my bikes are between large and extra-large so average size visitors can't ride them.


----------



## srw (23 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Welcome to the dark side.
> 
> If you decide you need a T-bag for that, let me know. I have one in fairly good nick going cheap.


T bag won't fit on S bars.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Isn't your Trabant a diesel?


Nah, it just sounds like one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2018)

srw said:


> T bag won't fit on S bars.


Yes, I was wondering about that. And now I knows, thankly.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oops, I just bought one of these...
> View attachment 405624



We've lost another one folks.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oops, I just bought one of these...
> View attachment 405624




Sorry to hear that


----------



## postman (23 Apr 2018)

D.I.Y does not get any easier as you get older.Just spent the morning in the garden,our spare bit.I have removed five fence panels,saved three cleaned them down with a wire brush to get shut of mould and rotting wood.Painted with fence paint letting them dry off,before i store them away to use again in a couple of weeks.Then taken out six fence posts two had three foot metapost spikes on them,they took some pulling out,another one refused to come out so i will return for a rematch later in the week,it won the battle today,but it won't win the war.Then i had to turn over the soil i had flattened.I am totally lacquered at the moment.Never mind bit by bit and slowly the job moves along.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2018)

Having a plumpitty day. And feeling rather grumpy.

Watching the snooker with a large bar of chocolate for company.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2018)

An Egret has finally discovered @Hill Wimp new bird feeder....


----------



## potsy (23 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> An Egret has finally discovered @Hill Wimp new bird feeder....
> 
> View attachment 405668



Ooh a woody, I can send you a few more if he is lonely?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Apr 2018)

Diesel prices had risen 2p per litre at ASDA this morning. Now at £1.20.7 Disgusting.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Or change your sights.


Or use a bigger gun .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oops, I just bought one of these...
> View attachment 405624



I’ve always thought they must be tricky to ride, what with the giant shoes and twirly bow tie.


----------



## GM (23 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> H
> Watching the snooker with a large bar of chocolate for company.




Jamie Jones played an excellent game against Shaun Murphy. It was worth missing Tipping Point for.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2018)

My brother's not happy his next door neighbour's son has got a Lexa and has been shouting at it all day ! 

"Lexa, Self destruct !".


----------



## the_craig (23 Apr 2018)

Can we include all news about the royal wean in here?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Apr 2018)

the_craig said:


> Can we include all news about the royal wean in here?


Only if you're related.


----------



## MikeG (23 Apr 2018)

Just found this gem in a friend's barn. It'll be in my bathroom by next week:

View attachment 405703


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> Just found this gem in a friend's barn. It'll be in my bathroom by next week:
> 
> View attachment 405703


Worrizzit?


----------



## MikeG (23 Apr 2018)

It's a Victorian/ Edwardian washstand. 

The marble top was too heavy to bother carrying all the way to my workshop.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2018)

GM said:


> Jamie Jones played an excellent game against Shaun Murphy. It was worth missing Tipping Point for.



Yeah, indeed.  Seeds are dropping like flies so far this year... 

There was no tipping point today, much to my mum's chagrin. Was a news special for Wills & Kate's new sproglet.


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> D.I.Y does not get any easier as you get older.Just spent the morning in the garden,our spare bit.I have removed five fence panels,saved three cleaned them down with a wire brush to get shut of mould and rotting wood.Painted with fence paint letting them dry off,before i store them away to use again in a couple of weeks.Then taken out six fence posts two had three foot metapost spikes on them,they took some pulling out,another one refused to come out so i will return for a rematch later in the week,it won the battle today,but it won't win the war.Then i had to turn over the soil i had flattened.I am totally lacquered at the moment.Never mind bit by bit and slowly the job moves along.



I'm finding DIY most painful these days after the broken spine. Had lots of help in the garden putting in a 2.4m by 2.2m of decking on Saturday, but I've since had two days of bad back pain. Ah well.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> Just found this gem in a friend's barn. It'll be in my bathroom by next week:
> 
> View attachment 405703





MikeG said:


> It's a Victorian/ Edwardian washstand.
> 
> The marble top was too heavy to bother carrying all the way to my workshop.



My folks have one in their house.


----------



## MikeG (23 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> My folks have one in their house.



What's WG doing on the bottom shelf?

That's much nicer than mine.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> What's WG doing on the bottom shelf?
> 
> That's much nicer than mine.



Cricket family. I believe you played to a good level.


----------



## booze and cake (23 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5223297, member: 9609"]I've just learnt this evening that the Elgin Marbles are nothing whatsoever to do with little round glass balls - it has crossed my mind before as to what all the fuss is about..... hmmm - and I am being serious

I'm bet you're glad to know you have someone so cultured amongst you [/QUOTE]

I guess you were similarly shocked to find they are not from, or in Elgin


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2018)

I think they got them out of there when the watch company went away.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2018)

Was just thinking, "is that a WG flatback"? 

Marbles, marbles... I'm sure I've got a hole in my pocket... 

Just watched the RAF @ 100 docu on the i-player. Wowzers.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Apr 2018)

Google Translate absurdity for the day: successive reverse translations sometimes lead you to unexpected places... 
French: est-ce-que
--> English: is

English: is
--> French: est

French: est
--> English: east


That's why I always backup Google Translate with the French dictionary app on my phone, various other web sites, and tips from my French work colleagues (conveniently enough, I work for a French multinational company).


----------



## mybike (24 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> It's a Victorian/ Edwardian washstand.
> 
> The marble top was too heavy to bother carrying all the way to my workshop.



Those legs must be stronger than they look.


----------



## potsy (24 Apr 2018)

In at 9am today for a course, so glad I don't have to sit in those queues every day!!

Normal 15-20 minute drive took over 40, bloody cyclists holding up the traffic


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Apr 2018)

At home today, and I got everything out ready to fit the new wash basin. Opened the box, and half the fittings are missing 

So once the kids are at school, it’s back off to B&Q to get it sorted.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> In at 9am today for a course, so glad I don't have to sit in those queues every day!!
> 
> Normal 15-20 minute drive took over 40, bloody cyclists holding up the traffic



If only you could see it from the cyclists side.


----------



## potsy (24 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> If only you could see it from the cyclists side.


Never


----------



## potsy (24 Apr 2018)

Hour lunch break, hard work this


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2018)

Having another plumpitty day.


----------



## hopless500 (24 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Having another plumpitty day.


Given how much you normally do it's more than allowed


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Given how much you normally do it's more than allowed



Thanks hun xxx 

Am curled up in front of the telly with a hot water bottle and watching the snooker.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Apr 2018)

So after getting back from B&Q with the fittings, I started removing the old wash basin and fitting the new. 

I wanted to take everything off the old basin - taps, plug hole, etc.; clean them up and add to the new. Unfortunately, the plastic nuts and washers had perished and disintegrated when I removed the taps. Quick trip to Homebase to get some new taps (I think my wife wanted new anyway). 

All done and fitted now. The water to the basin is still turned off to allow the sealant to dry. We’ll see how it turns out tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2018)

A Crow didn't like a Gull sat in it's favourite perch and had a real good go at it . I don't mind as the Gull seems to have taken up residence in our chimney and I wish it would clear off . I'm not sure who won, the Crow may have gone for reinforcements .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2018)

Pester is a good name, I think he will be well and truly pestered if it isn't sorted soon .


----------



## Andrew_P (24 Apr 2018)

Only posting to raise the Mundane thread above the two pages of drivel I had to wade through to get to this...


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2018)

Mrs Pete's brassiere is hanging over the drying rack at the moment.
I'd post a pic, but:-
A) it's not appropriate
B) I don't have a wide angle lens on the camera


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2018)

Fabby supper tonight courtesy of yellow stickers. 

Cullen skink, bread & butter and then a fruity brioche pudding with custard.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Pester is a good name, I think he will be well and truly pestered if it isn't sorted soon .


Pester seems to be the word of the week. This morning's Radio 4 weather forecast spoke about pestering showers and the person linking the forecast to the news seemed quite taken by the phrase.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2018)

It is a lovely sunny start to this morning . I'll just have a  and then put the recycling out .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2018)

Schrodie seems to be a bit poorly. He was a bit quiet yesterday and didn't like being picked up. Last night he was rather subdued and just wanted to curl up on my lap. He seems a bit better this morning, wanting a good stroke and then biting you back . . We think he may have fallen awkwardly .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I’m stuck in Reading...


What are you reading ?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2018)

Don't panic! I thought we had run out of tea bags but there was a plastic bag full of them on another shelf . 

The Crow versus Gull dispute started up again in the afternoon with the Crow having another good go at the Gull letting it know that it shouldn't be there. Being impartial I was siding with the Crow .  It was the Gull that called in it's mates and they joined in wheeling around above the arguing couple . I think the Crow flew off feeling a bit disgruntled .


----------



## mybike (25 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Don't panic! I thought we had run out of tea bags but there was a plastic bag full of them on another shelf .
> 
> The Crow versus Gull dispute started up again in the afternoon with the Crow having another good go at the Gull letting it know that it shouldn't be there. Being impartial I was siding with the Crow .  It was the Gull that called in it's mates and they joined in wheeling around above the arguing couple . I think the Crow flew off feeling a bit disgruntled .



There was a crow and two gulls having a debate over who was allowed over my daughters house. The crow appeared to be winning.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Don't panic! I thought we had run out of tea bags but there was a plastic bag full of them on another shelf .
> 
> The Crow versus Gull dispute started up again in the afternoon with the Crow having another good go at the Gull letting it know that it shouldn't be there. Being impartial I was siding with the Crow .  It was the Gull that called in it's mates and they joined in wheeling around above the arguing couple . I think the Crow flew off feeling a bit disgruntled .



I hope the crow wins, I'm secretly hoping a certain seagull has peacefully passed away in her sleep in the last year. 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/anyone-want-a-pet-seagull.221190/


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Apr 2018)

Went out for a ride. Got wet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I hope the crow wins, I'm secretly hoping a certain seagull has peacefully passed away in her sleep in the last year.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/anyone-want-a-pet-seagull.221190/


Even though I live about forty miles from a large body of water(Illinois River),I now have Herring Gulls living in the area, especially down around work, where there seems to be a permanent flock of about a dozen. Because all the Canadian Geese, Crows, and Turkey Vultures just aren't quite enough.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> What are you reading ?


Janet and John


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2018)

I am halfway through day 2/2 of my course, have to give a tall next on a subject of my choosing.

Absolutely dreading it, I am not comfortable public speaking at all.

Wonder if I can make kebab chat last 10 minutes?


----------



## raleighnut (25 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> I am halfway through day 2/2 of my course, have to give a tall next on a subject of my choosing.
> 
> Absolutely dreading it, I am not comfortable public speaking at all.
> 
> Wonder if I can make kebab chat last 10 minutes?


There's always the 'health and safety' issues about eating one too soon, as for 'Chilli Sauce' or not that should take up a good 5 minutes.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2018)

Off for a bite of lunch.

Showers have missed us here so far, but that wind ain't half cold.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Apr 2018)

Hail here.


----------



## MikeG (25 Apr 2018)

What kind of meteorological hell-hole do you live in, raleighnut? Down here there is some broken cloud and a light breeze, it's warm and really rather pleasant.

I think the kestrels nesting in the oak tree across the road have some chicks. The bluebells are at their absolute delightful best, and the oaks burst into leaf yesterday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2018)

User said:


> You, and any combination of tall, is a nonsense....


Perhaps it's a tall story.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2018)

Anyhow, pestering showers managed to combine with a harrowing wind as I was waiting for my airbag recall to be done. April showers + March wind = January drenching. Gah!

The car dealer's time works half as slowly as normal earth time. If they say, 5 mins it's 10, 1 hour it's 2, and a morning's job takes all day.


----------



## Speicher (25 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> I am halfway through day 2/2 of my course, have to give a tall next on a subject of my choosing.
> 
> Absolutely dreading it, I am not comfortable public speaking at all.
> 
> Wonder if I can make kebab chat last 10 minutes?



That is not going to be easy for you, is it, giving a tall? A tall what? How high is the podium?


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2018)

Had my lunch: insalata tricolore (tomato, mozzarella, avocado), tiger bread & butter, tea and pineapple for afters. 

Now it's       here. And the wind is still .

Seeings I'm not a gazillion miles away from you @MikeG you'll probably have the above shortly.

Off to bake a bread to go with tonight's cullen skink. Well, make the dough, anyway.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Apr 2018)

I think if I lived in Raynards home I would be 25+ stone by now!


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2018)

Date night with the better half.

Off to a 'Breaking Bad themed RV cocktail bar in Salford Quays then back for an Italian meal in town. Booked tomorrow off as I may be tired.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> I think if I lived in Raynards home I would be 25+ stone by now!





Thanks for the compliment xxx


----------



## Katherine (25 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Even though I live about forty miles from a large body of water(Illinois River),I now have Herring Gulls living in the area, especially down around work, where there seems to be a permanent flock of about a dozen. Because all the Canadian Geese, Crows, and Turkey Vultures just aren't quite enough.



I hope you don't mind me saying that my sister who lives in Canada told me off for calling "Canada geese" - which is correct, "Canadian Geese" - which is commonly used but incorrect!


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2018)

I use Canada Goose in singular, Canadian Geese in plural. Remington Wingmaster as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2018)

I've been to the dentist, as I've broken a tooth. I thought it was a root canal, but no, so now I'm getting a crown on it. Must have really been filled, I didn't feel a touch of pain when it broke. Now all numbed up. Another problem resolved, though, and that's great.


----------



## postman (25 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I've been to the dentist, as I've broken a tooth. I thought it was a root canal, but no, so now I'm getting a crown on it.




Now many many years ago,i was still working.I had a tooth that had trouble,the dentist told me i could have something similar.He quoted me £300, yes £300 i told him that was more than i earned in a week,one tooth pull it out i told him.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Hail here.



It was torrential around 10pm, the noise kept me awake.


----------



## potsy (25 Apr 2018)

Thunder


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2018)

I think the Gulls have opted for a spot of religion today as they have decided to sit on the church roof instead of mine .
Most of the bad weather has managed to stay away from here and it has been sunny this afternoon although there has been a cold strong wind blowing.
I sat outside in the summer doing some work on my second mudguard .


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2018)

here again. And the wind is 

If it was warmer, I'd have a window open just to wind up the neighbours.  (Took my bread out of the oven, smells fabby)


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Apr 2018)

Showers on and off all afternoon here. It was beautiful this morning. The Met Office promises  sunny skies all day tomorrow. We’ll see....


----------



## raleighnut (25 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> What kind of meteorological hell-hole do you live in, raleighnut? Down here there is some broken cloud and a light breeze, it's warm and really rather pleasant.
> 
> I think the kestrels nesting in the oak tree across the road have some chicks. The bluebells are at their absolute delightful best, and the oaks burst into leaf yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2018)

Schrodie loves KitKat's , he can't wait for me to roll the foil up into a ball for him to play with it .


----------



## raleighnut (25 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> It was torrential around 10pm, the noise kept me awake.


Really lashed it down here, I had several 'soggy moggies' come belting through the Cat-flap but then it hailed, the racket off the Conservatory roof was deafening, enough to have scared Fifi. (she came up cowering under my chair)


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> *I think the Gulls have opted for a spot of religion today as they have decided to sit on the church roof* instead of mine .
> Most of the bad weather has managed to stay away from here and it has been sunny this afternoon although there has been a cold strong wind blowing.
> I sat outside in the summer doing some work on my second mudguard .


The crow won.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Apr 2018)

I went from Glasgow to Edinburgh by bus today.
Well 3 buses if you count the local ones at either end. ( 6 in total )
Grandson safely returned.
Bus concession passes are great.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Apr 2018)

Tipped some water on to a brick sample this afternoon. Left it for five minutes then rubbed vigourously to see if any dye came out of the brick. I have to pinch myself sometimes.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> I hope you don't mind me saying that my sister who lives in Canada told me off for calling "Canada geese" - which is correct, "Canadian Geese" - which is commonly used but incorrect!


Tell her we call them Canada geese and she'll just have to lump it. Unless they have Canadian passports.....


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2018)

Someone on the "recommendations for a chainsaw" thread has made me rather    

Debating whether to reply or whether to bite my tongue.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2018)

On the plus side, I'm stewarding for a judge in the household pet section at the Bedford on Saturday. Lots of free kitty cuddles.


----------



## User10119 (25 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Debating whether to reply or whether to bite my tongue.



I'm not quite sure how posting about it in a publically visible thread would constitute 'biting your tongue'...


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5225178, member: 10119"]I'm not quite sure how posting about it in a publically visible thread would constitute 'biting your tongue'...[/QUOTE]

No, but I am allowed to let the green steam come whistling out of my ears, surely?  I swear I sound like a kettle...  Better that than the alternative.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2018)

postman said:


> Now many many years ago,i was still working.I had a tooth that had trouble,the dentist told me i could have something similar.He quoted me £300, yes £300 i told him that was more than i earned in a week,one tooth pull it out i told him.


Last molar on bottom but 1, I may want to keep it


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2018)

fossyant said:


> Date night with the better half.
> 
> Off to a 'Breaking Bad themed RV cocktail bar in Salford Quays then back for an Italian meal in town. Booked tomorrow off as I may be tired.


Mrs GA had a Gold Pontiac Aztek once. Just like Walter Whites'.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Apr 2018)

I really must get round to reconnecting the overflow pipes for the two tanks in the loft. My luck won't last forever.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2018)

Morning. It is bright and sunny here at the moment but there is a huge Bank of storm clouds to the South .


----------



## hopless500 (26 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Gosh! Did someone dare to suggest you may not be giving the best advice?


To be fair, as she regularly chainsaws, having a 7 acre wood to manage, I suspect she knows more than most


----------



## MikeG (26 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Someone on the "recommendations for a chainsaw" thread has made me rather
> 
> Debating whether to reply or whether to bite my tongue.



Reply? What are you thinking, reply? There's only one language some people understand, and besides, you've seen "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre", haven't you?


----------



## MikeG (26 Apr 2018)

Before:







During:






Oooh, but Mike, it looks about 80mm shorter in length.


----------



## Katherine (26 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tell her we call them Canada geese and she'll just have to lump it. Unless they have Canadian passports.....


If you call them Canada geese you are correct! It doesn't change to Canadian in the plural.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I think the Gulls have opted for a spot of religion today as they have decided to sit on the church roof instead of mine .
> Most of the bad weather has managed to stay away from here and it has been sunny this afternoon although there has been a cold strong wind blowing.
> *I sat outside in the summer doing some work on my second mudguard *.





Fitting mudguards to a bike correctly is a job that must not be rushed.

2-3 day’s minimum.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Fitting mudguards to a bike correctly is a job that must not be rushed.
> 
> 2-3 day’s minimum.



Nominative determinism.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Nominative determinism.



I had to Google that.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Apr 2018)

Right. I’m off up the Medical Centre for a blood test.

This could be embarrassing as I have a tendancy to pass out around needles.

Most inconvenient during my 25 years in the Armed Forces.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> Before:
> 
> View attachment 406038
> 
> ...


You're gonna have to make new drawers now.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Apr 2018)

pjd57 said:


> I went from Glasgow to Edinburgh by bus today.
> Well 3 buses if you count the local ones at either end. ( 6 in total )
> Grandson safely returned.
> Bus concession passes are great.


Maz is going down to visit her Daughter and the Grandkids/Great-grandkids next week on hers. Leicester > Swindon for zilch.


----------



## MikeG (26 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> You're gonna have to make new drawers now.



Not that that would be a problem, but no, the drawers won't be functional because there will be basin waste and pipes running though one of them, and a towel rail and radiator in front of the other. So I'll simply be permanently fixing the drawer fronts into place.


----------



## GM (26 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> Before:
> 
> View attachment 406038
> 
> ...





***** Broom shortage alert*****


Nice job BTW!


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2018)




----------



## raleighnut (26 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> Not that that would be a problem, but no, the drawers won't be functional because there will be basin waste and pipes running though one of them, and a towel rail and radiator in front of the other. So I'll simply be permanently fixing the drawer fronts into place.


I take it the castors are going too then, could be worth a few bob to a restorer.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2018)

I seem to be sandwiched between two banks of storm clouds at the moment . It is nice and sunny, but for how long I do not know .

I managed to figure out the BBC Breakfast maths quiz in my head this morning but then my brain went foggy and I couldn't remember how I did it .


----------



## hopless500 (26 Apr 2018)

User said:


> And those who do it for a living?


I imagine they know a bit too


----------



## MikeG (26 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I take it the castors are going too then, could be worth a few bob to a restorer.



That's entirely going to depend on the height of the basin we buy. We don't have one yet. We're going to want to bring the lip of the basin to approx the usual height (about 815 to 830mm), so if we need to lose a little height, they go. Otherwise, this piece of furniture will be screwed to the wall, so the castors would be decorative only.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2018)

"You scratch my back and I'll scratch yours ! " 
I was just having a shower when the phone rang . Thinking that there was nobody at home I stepped out of the shower wrapped a towel around me and went to answer it . My wife had answered it so I went back into the room to dry myself . Whilst I was towelling my top Schrodie was drying my legs by rubbing up against me ! Seems fair enough I thought as I often dry him with a towel when he comes in soaking wet .


----------



## Speicher (26 Apr 2018)

I usually try to dry my cats with a towel, if they are very wet. Some cats are not very happy being dried.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Apr 2018)

The Swiss Army Knife wood saw is surprisingly efficient for its size.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Gosh! Did someone dare to suggest you may not be giving the best advice?



Not quite 

It's more that the fancy shmanzy purpose-made protective gear isn't made to fit a 4ft 11 gal with curves.  

And so I have to make do with simply being sensible.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> Reply? What are you thinking, reply? There's only one language some people understand, and besides, you've seen "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre", haven't you?



Yebbut, isn't that a bit... umm... unsubtle?


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2018)

Right, better go and retrieve the laundry, stack the latest lot of logs and do the litter trays. Then I'm gonna bum park and watch some snooker.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (26 Apr 2018)

I narrowly avoided a duck this morning.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2018)

User said:


> That's the vagaries of cricket for you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, you're on a sticky wicket now.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2018)

Right, chores done.

Settling down to a  and some very nice black grapes.


----------



## MikeG (26 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> .......cats are not very happy...........



Fixed that for you.


----------



## hopless500 (26 Apr 2018)

.... cats are awesome ....

FTFY


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2018)

Speaking of cats...

Poppy and Lexi were reporting a hungry, so I've just fed them.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Apr 2018)

I hate D.I.Y.

The waste pipe the washing machine drains into is blocking up with that horrible grey sludge. This is resulting in the waste water going up the stack pipe and flooding the utility room.

I called our plumber, but he can’t look at it until next Thursday. Oh God! With five of us in the house I’ll be up to my ears in dirty smalls by then. 

There’s nothing else for it. I’m going to have to sort it myself. Did I tell you how much I hate D.I.Y.?

As the water trap under the sink is also leaking I’ll think I’ll attempt to do a proper job and replace all the grotty old waste pipework with new.

Hmmmm... solvent weld or push fit?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Apr 2018)

Oh, and happy to report that I managed to stay conscious for my blood test today.

What a _big_ boy.


----------



## potsy (26 Apr 2018)

Just seen a robin taking some nesting material into the ivy on our garden fence.

Looks like we could have babies again soon 

*they have however completely ignored the two robin specific nest boxes I put up just a few feet away


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Oh, and happy to report that I managed to stay conscious for my blood test today.
> 
> What a _big_ boy.



Ahhh, have a lollipop.


----------



## MikeG (26 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> .......... solvent weld or push fit?



Solvent weld........but do a complete dry fit first, and when all the pipes are fully home, mark where the joint comes to on the pipe so that when you come to gluing them up you get everything pushed fully home. You haven't got time to muck about with that solvent weld stuff.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Apr 2018)

Bought a fruit salad except the melon all basic stuff grown and packed in South Africa. Cannot ever get my head around food miles.

I have a question quandry where I work, anyone know anything about cesspits?

I just found out the bloke who owns the site has been syphoning out the liquid element in to a field not 250ft away. No wonder it kicks up so much when the wind blowsv or when it's waterlogged.

I think has to be a health risk?


----------



## MikeG (26 Apr 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> .........
> I have a question quandry where I work, anyone know anything about cesspits?
> 
> I just found out the bloke who owns the site has been syphoning out the liquid element in to a field not 250ft away. No wonder it kicks up so much when the wind blowsv or when it's waterlogged.
> ...



It depends if it is a cesspit, or a septic tank. Theoretically, the latter isn't _quite_ such a problem. However, if it is just a cesspit then the Environment Agency would put an immediate stop to it, I reckon, if someone were to tell them. If there is any sort of watercourse anywhere near, or if the field is used for growing commercial crops, then it could potentially end up in court.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> It depends if it is a cesspit, or a septic tank. Theoretically, the latter isn't _quite_ such a problem. However, if it is just a cesspit then the Environment Agency would put an immediate stop to it, I reckon, if someone were to tell them. If there is any sort of watercourse anywhere near, or if the field is used for growing commercial crops, then it could potentially end up in court.


I thought it was a septic tank all these years but he has just decommissioned it and I found out it was a cesspit 7+ years. 15+ people 4 toilets bleach antivaantibac hand washes the lot!

The field is not his not regularly farned but used for hay or sheep. It slopes past me and ends at a feeder stream so I would imagine it finds its way there eventually.

The small sewage retreatme plant looks a bit iffy to be too


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Apr 2018)

I visited Clacton-on-Sea ‘s dumbest cycle path today.. on foot!


----------



## MikeG (26 Apr 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> I thought it was a septic tank all these years but he has just decommissioned it and I found out it was a cesspit 7+ years. 15+ people 4 toilets bleach antivaantibac hand washes the lot!
> 
> The field is not his not regularly farned but used for hay or sheep. It slopes past me and ends at a feeder stream so I would imagine it finds its way there eventually.
> 
> The small sewage retreatme plant looks a bit iffy to be too



Domestic-scale sewage treatment plants can be really good. Really, really good.

So this guy was discharging raw sewage onto land he doesn't own, potentially polluting a watercourse. I'd need a really good reason not to go straight to the Environment Agency with that.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> Solvent weld........but do a complete dry fit first, and when all the pipes are fully home, mark where the joint comes to on the pipe so that when you come to gluing them up you get everything pushed fully home. You haven't got time to muck about with that solvent weld stuff.



I think my problem with solvent weld in this instance, is that once installed, I would have to hacksaw it to take it out/apart.

I suspect the ability to dismantle for unblockingcleaning in the future, may outweigh the more robust sealing of solvent weld?


----------



## MikeG (26 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I think my problem with solvent weld in this instance, is that once installed, I would have to hacksaw it to take it out/apart.
> 
> I suspect the ability to dismantle for unblockingcleaning in the future, may outweigh the more robust sealing of solvent weld?



You should design any waste pipe runs, anywhere, such that they can be rodded without taking them apart (other than unscrewing a rodding eye or a trap).


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Apr 2018)

We use a company who calibrate our equipment, the lady turned up today to return an item but it was too heavy for her to lift out of the back of her car. I offered her the services of a muscly Polish lad, she replied: oh yes great  , Dan is the man


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Apr 2018)

A good nights sleep beckons after a fabulously fulfilling day. Bravo me!


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2018)

The Judd Trump v Chris Wakelin match is a cracker. Last frame decider...


----------



## midlife (26 Apr 2018)

Hold the front page......the Chuckle Brothers are back on the telly 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-43907917


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2018)

Ooooo, Judd got through that by the skin of his teeth... Lucky, lucky boy. But what a match.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Apr 2018)

Cats. ....are they all that?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2018)

Back to the sewage and the sheep, problems with sheep grazing on land contaminated by human waste can be quite the problem.
Study:https://www.wte-ltd.co.uk/sewage_sludge_biosolids.html
I know that this is above and beyond disease vectors when the sheep are eaten. Good sewage control combats typhoid and T.B..


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Cats. ....are they all that?


At last, a cat video that made me laugh....


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Back to the sewage and the sheep, problems with sheep grazing on land contaminated by human waste can be quite the problem.
> Study:https://www.wte-ltd.co.uk/sewage_sludge_biosolids.html
> I know that this is above and beyond disease vectors when the sheep are eaten. Good sewage control combats typhoid and T.B..


I will admit Googling led me to that site when I found out and I thought they might be over egging it as they do the collections, starting to think otherwise now.

When I confronted him he just said it's only the liquid part!

It's akward as I lease a large building and known him for years, doesn't seem to bother anyone else


----------



## postman (27 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Thinking that there was nobody at home I stepped out of the shower wrapped a towel around me and went to answer it



Many many years ago a mate of mine,yes the same one.Heard a knock at the door,just after getting in the bath after playing football,no showers then.He shouted who is there please.A reply came back,the blind lady.So out he got and didn't bother with a towel for obvious reasons,opened the door and stood there was a rep from Hilary's blinds.She screamed and he went to court the following week.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Apr 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> I will admit Googling led me to that site when I found out and I thought they might be over egging it as they do the collections, starting to think otherwise now.
> 
> When I confronted him he just said it's only the liquid part!
> 
> It's akward as I lease a large building and known him for years, doesn't seem to bother anyone else


Normally the top is pretty much water. Everything else sinks to the bottom.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> I will admit Googling led me to that site when I found out and I thought they might be over egging it as they do the collections, starting to think otherwise now.
> 
> When I confronted him he just said it's only the liquid part!
> 
> It's akward as I lease a large building and known him for years, doesn't seem to bother anyone else


My only experience with this sort of thing was when, in the 70's, a hog farm wanted to use humanure on its fields and my Pa had issues with it and we went to hearings and the like. Liquid, solid, whatever, bacterial pollution is still pollution. As a leaseholder, could you be implicated in all this under crown statutes?


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Normally the top is pretty much water. Everything else sinks to the bottom.


I would say in a domestic situation it might ease it a little but this is just used purely for toilets so zero baths etc watering it down and uses loads of bleach three times a day.

The latter part is why I cannot see the sewage treatment plant working not enough water through to dilute


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Apr 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> My only experience with this sort of thing was when, in the 70's, a hog farm wanted to use humanure on its fields and my Pa had issues with it and we went to hearings and the like. Liquid, solid, whatever, bacterial pollution is still pollution. As a leaseholder, could you be implicated in all this under crown statutes?


Don't think so they on the site not in any of the warehousing. Metal outside toilet block for whokw site use 

I will talk to him again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Don't think so they on the site not in any of the warehousing. Metal outside toilet block for whokw site use
> 
> I will talk to him again.


A fine idea. The very best of luck. I used to run various photographic businesses, so I had to treat for silver contamination for years, as well as other effluents, and that before it entered sewage treatment.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> I would say in a domestic situation it might ease it a little but this is just used purely for toilets so zero baths etc watering it down and uses loads of bleach three times a day.
> 
> The latter part is why I cannot see the sewage treatment plant working not enough water through to dilute


Bleach would kill any natural breakdown within the tank.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2018)

Was going to head out into town to do some errands (including renew my railcard) but it's just so ghastly out so can't be bothered. Will grab fuel on my way out to Godmanchester tomorrow morning. Looking forward to lots of kitty cuddles


----------



## Speicher (27 Apr 2018)

If you wanted to move into the house opposite me, you have missed your chance @Fab Foodie. 

There is now another house for sale, further down the road, if you change your mind.

I can continue to play "spot the estate agent and the viewers".


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Apr 2018)

Slightly late noticing this but:

Happy Birthday @Katherine


----------



## Threevok (27 Apr 2018)

Went down to Asda by Sarn to see the F1 qualifying.

Damned if I could find it


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> If you wanted to move into the house opposite me, you have missed your chance @Fab Foodie.
> 
> There is now another house for sale, further down the road, if you change your mind.
> I can continue to play "spot the estate agent and the viewers".


@Hill Wimp is in charge of housing I’m afraid....


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2018)

New camera lens on its way by fast courier 

Ok Argos fast track, same thing


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2018)

@Katherine


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2018)

Happy birthday @Katherine


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2018)

Lexi has just come in from outside with tail, bottom and back feet plastered in mud.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Apr 2018)

Just about to start my ironing in front of the IPL Cricket...

12 work shirts
4 T-shirts
8 pairs of Y-Fronts


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Apr 2018)

Just watched a Sparrowhawk devouring a pigeon on my back lawn.

Didn’t see the take-down unfortunately.

Feathers everywhere!


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Just about to start my ironing in front of the IPL Cricket...
> 
> 12 work shirts
> 4 T-shirts
> 8 pairs of Y-Fronts



Who is playing?

Haven't watched IPL since it left free-to-air


----------



## Speicher (27 Apr 2018)

I did the ironing earlier today. One sheet, one duvet cover and two pillowcases. 

I never used to iron the sheets etc, but now I like ironing them.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Who is playing?
> 
> Haven't watched IPL since it left free-to-air



Mumbai Indians (currently batting) vs KKR


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Mumbai Indians (currently batting) vs KKR



Cheers ears 

Am sorting paperwork while watching the snooker.


----------



## perplexed (27 Apr 2018)

I have three terracotta pots out in the front garden. I've planted 4 marigolds in each.

I have two pots in the back garden. I recklessly planted 4 marigolds in each of these two too...

This left me with about 15 or so marigolds left over...

So I shoved them in the trough which already contains two bamboo.


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Just watched a Sparrowhawk devouring a pigeon on my back lawn.
> 
> Didn’t see the take-down unfortunately.
> 
> Feathers everywhere!


Was watching that show last night on peregrine falcons, fascinating stuff.

Not sure how happy I'll be to see it or similar in my garden though.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Mumbai Indians (currently batting) vs KKR



I lied. Delhi Daredevils, not the Mumbai Indians. 

In my defence, it’s very confusing as there’s been a lot of movement of players between teams this year.


There’s no way I’m going to try and gather up the remains of that pigeon anytime soon, it’s been lashing it down all day here. Anyone got a lawn hoover?


Update on the plumbing...

I couldn’t be bothered replacing all of the waste pipe today, so just changed the sink drain and water trap. Also a compression joint halfway down the run to the outside wall.

I don’t know why, but no matter how much care I take it always looks as if Reg Prescott has been let loose in the hoose when I’ve finished. 

I hate D.I.Y.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Was watching that show last night on peregrine falcons, fascinating stuff.
> 
> Not sure how happy I'll be to see it or similar in my garden though.



I find it very difficult to tell the difference between some of these birds of prey, as they seem to look very similar.

My Mother (who lives with us) came downstairs with her copy of Bill Oddie’s Book of Birds. After much turning of pages and staring out the window, we decided that it was most likely a Sparrowhawk.

Ribbed tail feathers - check
Tinge of yellow in the beak - check
Grey/beige rather than brown/beige (seemed to rule out Kestrel)

I learned that 55 is not too old to get a clip round the ear after pointing out that it was most likely a female - as it had it’s mouth open.


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Mr R's cooking tonight - home-made burgers.


Jack burgers


----------



## User10119 (27 Apr 2018)

I have a very sore and extremely purple left big toe.

It's _probably_ not broken.

Muppet, I am.


----------



## Asa Post (27 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Hill Wimp is in charge of housing.
> I’m afraid....



Punctuation amended to reflect reality


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2018)

I regularly see sparrowhawks bagging pigeons here. Hardly surprising, given that I have a flock of several hundred that roost in my trees at night. (yeah, they do generate a lot of poopoo)

Used to keep tabs on the DD when KP played for them.


----------



## MikeG (27 Apr 2018)

I can see the sites of 3 kestrel nests from my office (ie spare bedroom) window, as I sit. There are kestrels everywhere, and kestrel calls are constant. I see kestrels mating all the time (well, for the last 3 weeks or so). We'll soon have wall-to-wall kestrel chicks. The downside of all this kestrel activity is that they tend to snaffle all of the rodents, so we see less of the barn owl.

T20? Hmph. Pub cricket.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> I can see the sites of 3 kestrel nests from my office (ie spare bedroom) window, as I sit. There are kestrels everywhere, and kestrel calls are constant. I see kestrels mating all the time (well, for the last 3 weeks or so). We'll soon have wall-to-wall kestrel chicks. The downside of all this kestrel activity is that they tend to snaffle all of the rodents, so we see less of the barn owl.
> 
> *T20? Hmph. Pub cricket*.



Yes. But better than no cricket at all.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Gout.... it’s all that port and blue cheese.



Yeah. I had a sore toe after I dropped a bottle of port on it.


----------



## Katherine (27 Apr 2018)

Thank you.
Cake 
It's like a bike ride without the cycling.


----------



## MikeG (27 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yes. But better than no cricket at all.



Not sure I agree. In fact, I don't don't think it_ is _cricket.


----------



## MikeG (27 Apr 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yeah. I had a sore toe after I dropped a bottle of port on it.



Sorry, but you're going to have to work on your story a bit. That's nowhere near heroic enough.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2018)

About to have my "can't be bothered to cook" supper - jacket spud, beans and coleslaw. Plus there's the last of the fruity brioche pudding I made the other night.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> @Hill Wimp is in charge of housing I’m afraid....


http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-53952387.html

I'm totally in love and considering selling up now !


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> I did the ironing earlier today. One sheet, one duvet cover and two pillowcases.
> 
> I never used to iron the sheets etc, but now I like ironing them.


I will sack my ironing lady just for you @Speicher


----------



## MikeG (27 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> About to have my "can't be bothered to cook" supper - jacket spud, beans and coleslaw. Plus there's the last of the fruity brioche pudding I made the other night.



Thanks Reynard. It's a fasting day for me. I just needed to read about brioche pudding after eating only a poached egg all day.




Well, when I say only.......Of course there was some bacon. And poached egg has to sit on something, so there was a bit of toast. And toast isn't much use without marmite, but *apart* from the bacon, the toast, and the marmite, what have the Romans ever done for us?


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Apr 2018)

User said:


> No gin room...


Oh yes there is, the balconies for consuming and the sheds for storing and making.

The ideal gin retreat


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2018)

Happy birthday @Katherine, enjoy your cake(s).


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Apr 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Slightly late noticing this but:
> 
> Happy Birthday @Katherine


Belated birthday wishes @Katherine


----------



## Speicher (27 Apr 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-53952387.html
> 
> I'm totally in love and considering selling up now !



Yes, why wait? It looks lovely, airy and spacious.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2018)

I got my woolly hat out again today. Too much like winter for me.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes, why wait? It looks lovely, airy and spacious.


I just need it to remain for sale until November.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got my woolly hat out again today. Too much like winter for me.


Bizarrely it's been very mild on the coast, just damp.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes, why wait? It looks lovely, airy and spacious.


Watch the estate agents video that goes with it.


----------



## GM (27 Apr 2018)

Many Happy Returns @Katherine Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got my woolly hat out again today. Too much like winter for me.


Put mine away at the end of March, now regretting it


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2018)

Oh, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY Katherine


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2018)

Happy birthday @Katherine !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Apr 2018)

Happy Birthday @Katherine


----------



## User10119 (27 Apr 2018)

User said:


> Gout.... it’s all that port and blue cheese.


Actually, on this occasion it was utter ineptitude. Went base over apex this morning, having slipped on the wet floor (soapy water from the too full bath) that I was on my way to clear up...


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> Thanks Reynard. It's a fasting day for me. I just needed to read about brioche pudding after eating only a poached egg all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry... 

P.S. I love bacon & eggs


----------



## potsy (27 Apr 2018)

First pic with the new lens


----------



## tyred (27 Apr 2018)

I did about 80 miles today, I left home in very light drizzle which turned into a torrential downpour, then cleared to lovely blue skies briefly before I ended up taking shelter under a pine tree from huge hailstones and then I got sunburned on the return leg! Just how is one supposed to predict the weather?


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2018)

tyred said:


> I did about 80 miles today, I left home in very light drizzle which turned into a torrential downpour, then cleared to lovely blue skies briefly before I ended up taking shelter under a pine tree from huge hailstones and then I got sunburned on the return leg! Just how is one supposed to predict the weather?



At this rate, a crystal ball might be your best option


----------



## MikeG (27 Apr 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I just need it to remain for sale until November.



A carefully planned campaign....including a horse's head nailed to the door, organising for the drug squad to raid, slurry spilled all over the front door step......you know, the usual thing..........it's a cinch.


----------



## Katherine (27 Apr 2018)

Thank you everyone for my birthday wishes .Can't move for cake!


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> Thank you everyone for my birthday wishes .Can't move for cake!



Happy Birthday, hope you've had a great day.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (27 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> Thank you everyone for my birthday wishes .Can't move for cake!


Happy birthday!


----------



## hopless500 (28 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> Thank you everyone for my birthday wishes .Can't move for cake!


Oops... slightly belated birthday wishes


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> Thank you everyone for my birthday wishes .Can't move for cake!


Happy Birthday !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> Thank you everyone for my birthday wishes .Can't move for cake!


How big is the cake then ?


----------



## MikeG (28 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> How big is the cake then ?



Clearly not big enough to share it with us!! 

Actually, it sounds as though it is minuscule, if it exists at all. I suspect our Katherine has selfishly deprived the world of the chance to share her magnificent rich dark fruit cake with inch thick marzipan by eating the whole thing herself. Away with her to the flogging tree, whereon she shall receive a damn good old fashioned thrashing to help re-awaken her community-mindedness in time for next year.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Apr 2018)

Well todays housework delights are now put on hold as a very tired and soggy @Fab Foodie will be returning soon after  bailing  the FnttC. There's a first time for everything i suppose


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2018)

Morning. It is grey and damp here !

My wife and I are looking at the different side effects of certain drugs , one of which was weight gain and fatigue . So I thought that if I could record some nice footage of a cycle ride prior to taking the drugs. I could then play it back whilst sat on the exercise bike with the brake off so that I could freewheel. I wouldn't want to tire myself !


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Apr 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-53952387.html
> 
> I'm totally in love and considering selling up now !



It does look lovely. In fact I had to double-check that I was looking at photos and not paintings at one point.

I notice they put a guitar soundtrack to the video in order to drown out the whine of the midges. I bet they’re ferocious in that area.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2018)

When will this rain stop


----------



## hopless500 (28 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> When will this rain stop


It is just hideous this year. I could happily emigrate. Normally I don't mind the vagaries of our weather but this is getting to me


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> When will this rain stop


Plant some rice and then it's bound to dry up .


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> It is just hideous this year. I could happily emigrate. Normally I don't mind the vagaries of our weather but this is getting to me



 I know what you mean. Last weekend my winter coat was put away, it has now come back out


----------



## mybike (28 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> First pic with the new lens
> 
> View attachment 406279



Depth of field doesn't appear to include the toes. Where exactly did you focus?


----------



## mybike (28 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> It is just hideous this year. I could happily emigrate. Normally I don't mind the vagaries of our weather but this is getting to me



In February our local water board were talking about a lack of rain and possible shortages. I think they may have changed their mind.












Last year my total was 19.16", so we've had 44% of last years already.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2018)

I saw some Swallows at the auction on Thursday I don't know if they were looking or were placing bids !


----------



## gbb (28 Apr 2018)

No tools have been taken from my toolbox for breakdowns in the packhouse for a whole week. A very good week. I'm getting bored tbh.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2018)

Just had to chase our neighbours cat out of the spare bedroom. His owners lock him out all day, no catflap, so he comes in here to stay warm and dry. Can't say I blame him but it is causing issues with our moggy


----------



## potsy (28 Apr 2018)

No rain here, bit on the cool side though.

Just seen a flash of pink at the feeders, turns out to be a bullfinch, first one I've seen


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5227510, member: 9609"]Just opened the garage door and two Swallows flew out, I have been really worried at how late they were getting.

*2018 - 28 April *
2017 - 16 April
2016 - 19 April
2015 - 20 April
2014 - 09 April
2013 - 13 April
2012 - 12 April
2011 - 14 April
2010 - 10 April
2009 - 11 April
2008 - 10 April
2007 - 04 April
2006 - 13 April
2005 - 18 April
2004 - 21 April
2003 - 14 April
2002 - 09 April
2001 - 10 April[/QUOTE]
Have you started this year's thread yet ?????


----------



## Speicher (28 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Just had to chase our neighbours cat out of the spare bedroom. His owners lock him out all day, no catflap, so he comes in here to stay warm and dry. Can't say I blame him but it is causing issues with our moggy



Bob and Kizzy do not have a cat flap. When it is very wet, Bob goes into next door's garden and sits in the window of the little boy's playhouse.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2018)

Speicher said:


> Bob and Kizzy do not have a cat flap. When it is very wet, Bob goes into next door's garden and sits in the window of the little boy's playhouse.



I don't think there are many places around for protection which is why he comes in.


----------



## MikeG (28 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> Clearly not big enough to share it with us!!
> 
> Actually, it sounds as though it is minuscule, if it exists at all. I suspect our Katherine has selfishly deprived the world of the chance to share her magnificent rich dark fruit cake with inch thick marzipan by eating the whole thing herself. Away with her to the flogging tree, whereon she shall receive a damn good old fashioned thrashing to help re-awaken her community-mindedness in time for next year.



I *DEMAND* more likes for this. It's funny. 

Well, actually, I'd rather demand some of the cake, if Katherine hadn't hogged the lot.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Just had to chase our neighbours cat out of the spare bedroom. His owners lock him out all day, no catflap, so he comes in here to stay warm and dry. Can't say I blame him but it is causing issues with our moggy



No cat flap here chez Casa Reynard. The girls have a concierge service. 

Could you not get a Kat Kabin or something else of that ilk? Then at least the poor wee toot will have somewhere to shelter without having to come into your house?


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2018)

Had a wonderful day stewarding at the Bedford for one of the household pet judges. Got to cuddle some fabby cats, non-pedigree and pedigree pets alike. 

Bought the girls some new toys. Not that they actually need any, but I do love to spoil them.

Now relaxing with a , a bacon sarnie and the snooker.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> No cat flap here chez Casa Reynard. The girls have a concierge service.
> 
> Could you not get a Kat Kabin or something else of that ilk? Then at least the poor wee toot will have somewhere to shelter without having to come into your house?



I am not paying anything for somebody else's cat!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Apr 2018)

That was an unexpected end to the day. Had just finished writing up my ride (60 miles today) when I got a call from my Aunt wondering if my brother and I could help demolish the water feature in her garden as she had tried and couldn't manage it.

This "feature" (horrible ugly thing) was about three and a half feet tall and the same wide, made very solidly of breeze-blocks. The lump hammer and masonry chisel she had been using were hardly touching it. An hour and a half of smashing at the thing with a sledge hammer has sorted it out though.

There may be lots of aches in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I am not paying anything for somebody else's cat!



It was just a thought, given it would improve the wellbeing of yours...


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> It was just a thought, given it would improve the wellbeing of yours...



We have now blocked off the entry, Merlot doesn't go out so it doesn't matter. They now have another cat who is clearly savvy as I caught it walking towards the door. It just angers me that they don't care about their pets welfare


----------



## Katherine (28 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> I *DEMAND* more likes for this. It's funny.
> 
> Well, actually, I'd rather demand some of the cake, if Katherine hadn't hogged the lot.









Sorry!


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We have now blocked off the entry, Merlot doesn't go out so it doesn't matter. They now have another cat who is clearly savvy as I caught it walking towards the door. It just angers me that they don't care about their pets welfare



Have to agree with you about welfare - as a rescue volunteer, it's a familiar story, cat being locked out all day, comes into someone else's house and upsets the resident cat(s). Hence the post about the Kat Kabin.

On the flip side, my neighbour used to have a much loved and much spoiled half siamese who used to let himself in here, eat the girls' food, play with their toys, spray on the furniture and then let himself back out again. Same cat used to break into the greenhouse, help himself to the catnip, and then stagger off home, totally stoned. He didn't *need* to do it, he just did it because he could. And I think he preferred the food the girls got to what his daddy fed him.

He lived to the grand old age of 22, and both my neighbour and I still miss the wretched creature something rotten...


----------



## MikeG (28 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 406464
> 
> 
> Sorry!



Is that carrot cake? I mean, it's getting serious if you've eaten all the carrot cake. Really serious.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2018)

Morning ! It is grey but dry at the moment, I'm just about to go and make another  .


----------



## Katherine (29 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> Is that carrot cake? I mean, it's getting serious if you've eaten all the carrot cake. Really serious.



I hope that you are sitting down and you have someone with you for support.... 


Yes, it's homemade carrot cake and it was a m a z i n g! It's also all gone. 
I have to tell you that I had help from friends and family.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2018)

Schrodie enjoyed playing with his racing car set last night . I need more practice as after the car does the loop it sometimes shoots off on the corner and under the chair .
My wife's auction lot had quite a few interesting things in it . She bought it for a doll which she wanted to give to a friend. The doll was a Pedigree Pin Up and came with it's original box, 1950's we think . There was a Chad Valley Kiddies Tea Set, polished aluminium and still in it's box and a Magic Magini children's game . It was interesting looking them up on the web .


----------



## MikeG (29 Apr 2018)

*What!?

You've eaten ALL the carrot cake? All of it? Every least piece? Even the cream cheese icing? And even those little marzipan strawberries?





*
I'm broken.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> I hope that you are sitting down and you have someone with you for support....
> 
> 
> Yes, it's homemade carrot cake and it was a m a z i n g! It's also all gone.
> I have to tell you that I had help from friends and family.


Was that to console you after it had gone ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2018)

Was it Alan Turing who said that the true test of artificial intelligence would be when it could fool a person into believing it was having a conversation with a real person ?







Have I been taking to a computer ?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Have to agree with you about welfare - as a rescue volunteer, it's a familiar story, cat being locked out all day, comes into someone else's house and upsets the resident cat(s). Hence the post about the Kat Kabin.
> 
> On the flip side, my neighbour used to have a much loved and much spoiled half siamese who used to let himself in here, eat the girls' food, play with their toys, spray on the furniture and then let himself back out again. Same cat used to break into the greenhouse, help himself to the catnip, and then stagger off home, totally stoned. He didn't *need* to do it, he just did it because he could. And I think he preferred the food the girls got to what his daddy fed him.
> 
> He lived to the grand old age of 22, and both my neighbour and I still miss the wretched creature something rotten...


We've got 2 that do that although 'Fluff' seems intent on just moving in as opposed to visiting and he gets on fine with our 5 although,



Lullabelle said:


> We have now blocked off the entry, Merlot doesn't go out so it doesn't matter. They now have another cat who is clearly savvy as I caught it walking towards the door. It just angers me that they don't care about their pets welfare



the other cat that comes in is called Woody and he's a rescue feral that was neutered and kind of domesticated and we know where he lives, a house with no cat-flap and out all day and all night (they have him in a bit of an evening then hoik him out again. Snag is that he doesn't get on with any other cats (fine with people though) and they in turn don't get on with him. Good job Kizzy and Cinders can and have both 'kicked his butt' but the others hide (apart from 'Fluff' and those 2 hate each other)


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2018)

Today, I am mostly gardening....


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2018)

Well, can't unsee that....


----------



## potsy (29 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 406515
> 
> 
> Today, I am mostly gardening....


Any chainsaw work?


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 406515
> 
> 
> Today, I am mostly gardening....



Aaaargh, my eyes!!!


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Any chainsaw work?



Only loping off some unsightly overexposed limbs.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> The other cat that comes in is called Woody and he's a rescue feral that was neutered and kind of domesticated and we know where he lives, a house with no cat-flap and out all day and all night (they have him in a bit of an evening then hoik him out again. Snag is that he doesn't get on with any other cats (fine with people though) and they in turn don't get on with him. Good job Kizzy and Cinders can and have both 'kicked his butt' but the others hide (apart from 'Fluff' and those 2 hate each other)



Poppy and Lexi are rather territorial - Lexi especially, and they will see off any cat that so much dares as to come into the garden. And that includes the entire feral males who are close to twice their size.

Though I do see cats in the garden at night when the girls are in. But Poppy will sit on guard duty on the window ledge in the hallway and she'll let me know if she spots a feline intruder.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2018)

Having a quiet day today. BTCC, F1, snooker and the footy.

But I must bake some bread as I only have enough in for lunch, as we demolished a good portion of the loaf last night in having bacon sandwiches.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> We've got 2 that do that although 'Fluff' seems intent on just moving in as opposed to visiting and he gets on fine with our 5 although,
> 
> 
> 
> the other cat that comes in is called Woody and he's a rescue feral that was neutered and kind of domesticated and we know where he lives, a house with no cat-flap and out all day and all night (they have him in a bit of an evening then hoik him out again. Snag is that he doesn't get on with any other cats (fine with people though) and they in turn don't get on with him. Good job Kizzy and Cinders can and have both 'kicked his butt' but the others hide (apart from 'Fluff' and those 2 hate each other)



Merlot isn't territorial nor a scrapper, if she is by the patio door and he walks close she will screech and howl to see him off but she won't confront him which is how he manages to get in, she knows he has come in but won't do anything about it.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Apr 2018)

With the weather being so lousy I can't go out to do any gardening so I have started a jigsaw.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2018)

potsy said:


> Any chainsaw work?


Red shorts for a reason....


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Apr 2018)

@potsy we had an swarm of Meadow Pipets earlier....


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2018)

Chilling out now. Got a phone call about tea time yesterday from my daughter - can me and my friends come round to use the hot tub ? - so that involved taking two cars to collect them from town. I then needed to get pizza's and fries for them - this carries on and turns out into a sleep over. They were then up early and back in the hot tub. I've gone through about 4 filter cleans and a new filter. The tub is now re-heating having had all the water treatments done. Happy to see the kids (14-15) having a fun time, all were very polite and were really excited. The parent's came round and dropped of overnight stuff, and one parents weren't too keen on their daughter staying over, so popped round to see us. They were worried we'd be going out and there would be a riotous party. We assured them we were staying in and the kids would be listening to music in the summer house ! To be fair, their daughter is fairly new to the school so the parent's don't yet know anyone.


----------



## HertzvanRental (29 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> @potsy we had an swarm of Meadow Pipets earlier....
> 
> View attachment 406526
> View attachment 406527


I ain't not never seen any of those.

To make up for it, I had a boiled goose egg for breakfast.


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2018)

Little Leo, our rescue cat has Calcivirus, which is the least worse of the three nasties cats can have. Fortunately the other cat is vaccinated, but means we will have him as a house cat, and cat run materials have been ordered (my next DIY project). Does cause us issues with the fact there is another 'Ragdoll' on the way after we lost Mtoto to a car in January. It may be two more cats, so the vet is investigating what we need to do - might mean the breeder keeps the kitten(s) longer until fully vaccinated before we take it/them.

Down side is we can't insure Leo, as his 'virus' can cause all sorts - we are 'managing' his gingivitis at present, but it's cost an arm and a leg finding out what's wrong so far. He's a happy contented cat, but his gums are a bit sore. We are trying a 'herbal' additive to food that get's good reviews for controlling tartar and bad breath. Looks like we will take out the 'care plan' rather than an insurance - i.e. 6 monthly checks included and all worming and flea treatments. Such a shame as he is a lovely cat. The plus side is the Vet has two rescue cats with the same disease, so she's well versed with it.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (29 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5228416, member: 21629"]Looks like I will have to cycle to work next week (not from tomorrow, further one). 50k each way. 100k a day.
Am I looking forward to it?
No way. No no no no no. 

[/QUOTE]
A like for the post, not the daily distance. Hoping for you that the weather improves on today's dull and colder offering.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2018)

Most cats are carriers of calici - it's pretty prevalent, especially in multicat households. Some cats don't manifest any symptoms at all.

Lexi has it - well, she did come from a hoarder's colony - and it's also pretty common in the moggy cat population in this area as we (the rescue I volunteer for) see plenty of cases. All that's needed is to keep an eye on it, and to remove the affected teeth. Usually, once the teeth are removed, problem goes away.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2018)

We have a Sloworm tail on our garden path !


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We have a Sloworm tail on our garden path !


No Sloworm, just the tail!!


----------



## raleighnut (29 Apr 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Merlot isn't territorial nor a scrapper, if she is by the patio door and he walks close she will screech and howl to see him off but she won't confront him which is how he manages to get in, she knows he has come in but won't do anything about it.


Merlin has perfected a technique by which he can stop Woody getting in sometimes, it consists of sitting by the cat-flap and waiting for a paw or nose to poke through then 'whacking' it repeatedly. 'Guardian Of The Cat=Flap' is a very important job and Merlin fulfils his duties with great diligence but being a Cat that is limited to 2-3 shifts a day each of about 10 minute duration ( A Cat's gotta sleep sometime y'know )


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> Most cats are carriers of calici - it's pretty prevalent, especially in multicat households. Some cats don't manifest any symptoms at all.
> 
> Lexi has it - well, she did come from a hoarder's colony - and it's also pretty common in the moggy cat population in this area as we (the rescue I volunteer for) see plenty of cases. All that's needed is to keep an eye on it, and to remove the affected teeth. Usually, once the teeth are removed, problem goes away.



Cheers - thinking we will monitor it for now, with antibiotics, then opt for the teeth out in a few months - going to give treatment's a go as he's been a stray all his 8-9 months until the last month. - one of our previous cats had to have almost all her teeth out - she managed fine until a ripe old age. Just need to get it sorted as my missus wants two ragdolls - a white one like Mtoto and a grey one (same parents). These three won't be allowed to roam - we have room for a cat cage at the side of the garden (access from conservatory window), then make a run along the back for a bigger cage at the other side of the garage - big job, but we can't lose another raggie !


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2018)

fossyant said:


> Cheers - thinking we will monitor it for now, with antibiotics, then opt for the teeth out in a few months - going to give treatment's a go as he's been a stray all his 8-9 months until the last month. - one of our previous cats had to have almost all her teeth out - she managed fine until a ripe old age. Just need to get it sorted as my missus wants two ragdolls - a white one like Mtoto and a grey one (same parents). These three won't be allowed to roam - we have room for a cat cage at the side of the garden (access from conservatory window), then make a run along the back for a bigger cage at the other side of the garage - big job, but we can't lose another raggie !



There's also kitty toothpaste (dentisept). If you can get him to accept having his teeth and gums cleaned, it's a worthwhile alternative.

Sounds like you've got a nice run planned.  A friend of mine who has Norwegians and Nebelungs has a similar arrangement.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (29 Apr 2018)

Had another visit from the Sparrowhawk this afternoon.

She seemed most dis-chuffed that I’d tidied the remains of her pigeon dinner into the garden waste bin. It took me ages as she’d plucked just about every feather out of the thing and left them in a perfect circle of about 2-3 feet in diameter around the carcass.

She strutted around the garden glowering for about five minutes until a crow chased her away.


----------



## MikeG (29 Apr 2018)

Compare the ammunition available to a crow compared with that of a sparrowhawk. There's only one winner there.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2018)

Fried egg sandwiches with fresh home baked honey rye and a pot of tea. All is well with the world.


----------



## Katherine (29 Apr 2018)

I didn't have any cake at the cafe stop today. I enjoyed a bacon roll instead.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2018)

Katherine said:


> I didn't have any cake at the cafe stop today. I enjoyed a bacon roll instead.


Caked-out?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2018)

A grey morning !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5228416, member: 21629"]Looks like I will have to cycle to work next week (not from tomorrow, further one). 50k each way. 100k a day.
Am I looking forward to it?
No way. No no no no no. 

[/QUOTE]
That is a long distance ! Are there any alternatives ?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2018)

I've got to collect a Wobby the Wobot later .


----------



## Katherine (30 Apr 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Caked-out?


Yes! I hadn't thought it was possible. You learn something every day.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2018)

I've got to make an awkward decision today. Do I go for this or that ?


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've got to make an awkward decision today. Do I go for this or that ?



I can help you there , I know stuff about things.....

.....or is that things about stuff?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> Compare the ammunition available to a crow compared with that of a sparrowhawk. There's only one winner there.


There was a clip of a Sparrowhawk versus a Crow on I think it was on Springwatch. The Sparrowhawk was having difficulty and in the end dragged the Crow into a birdbath and drowned it .

In other news there are 5 large Pigeon feathers in the garden .


----------



## MikeG (30 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've got to make an awkward decision today. Do I go for this or that ?



That, obviously.


----------



## hopless500 (30 Apr 2018)

Ivan and Jasper are madly chasing each other round the house. Ivan is squeaking with excitement


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2018)

MikeG said:


> That, obviously.


He'd want This having got That though.


----------



## Speicher (30 Apr 2018)

He needs a round tuit first.


----------



## User10119 (30 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've got to make an awkward decision today. Do I go for this or that ?



Good luck with choosing.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Apr 2018)

I needed cheering up (bad family news recently), so I read this:
https://www.theage.com.au/world/eur...round-world-is-fake-news-20180430-p4zcgu.html


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I needed cheering up (bad family news recently), so I read this:
> https://www.theage.com.au/world/eur...round-world-is-fake-news-20180430-p4zcgu.html


We all know the earth is flat, carried on the back of 4 gigantic Elephants that stand on the back of the great space Turtle.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> We all know the earth is flat, carried on the back of 4 gigantic Elephants that stand on the back of the great space Turtle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 406698


Oi! What are you pratchetting on about, eh?


----------



## Speicher (30 Apr 2018)

Today I am teaching my neighbour how to drive!


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2018)

I've decideded !


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2018)

It's bloomin'  here today, though barring a few spits and spots, we seem to have escaped the 

Blowing a hoolie though, and I have several branches down.

Went this morning to look at the vintage junior road bike I had my eye on at the recycling centre in Witchford. Was too big (horizontal top bar firmly in the *ouch* zone) and too much of a project (no point spending time, effort and money on something I'm not going to ride) so didn't buy it. Plus it was heavier than my mid 80s steel MTB!  I know steel bikes are heavy, but


----------



## Katherine (30 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've got to make an awkward decision today. Do I go for this or that ?





Illaveago said:


> I've decideded !



Well done. Wishing you luck with it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's bloomin'  here today, though barring a few spits and spots, we seem to have escaped the
> 
> Blowing a hoolie though, and I have several branches down.
> 
> Went this morning to look at the vintage junior road bike I had my eye on at the recycling centre in Witchford. Was too big (horizontal top bar firmly in the *ouch* zone) and too much of a project (no point spending time, effort and money on something I'm not going to ride) so didn't buy it. Plus it was heavier than my mid 80s steel MTB!  I know steel bikes are heavy, but


Here it's cold, windy and wet, the kind of wet that slowly gets you wet through in a very wet way. And it's playing havoc with my general theory that northerlies tend to be dry while north-westerlies aren't really chilly and often bring light, but not persistent, showers.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Here it's cold, windy and wet, the kind of wet that slowly gets you wet through in a very wet way. And it's playing havoc with my general theory that northerlies tend to be dry while north-westerlies aren't really chilly and often bring light, but not persistent, showers.



Yukkitty - that really sounds grim where you are. 

According to the forecast, it should be raining here at the moment, But it's not.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2018)

User said:


> So you'll be known as Sheila in future?
> 
> 
> Seriously, I hope you had all the help and support you needed to make the decision you needed to. PM me if you need to.


I hope I don't start liking handbags and shoes .


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I hope I don't start liking handbags and shoes .



Especially those that cost more than a really nice bike...


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I hope I don't start liking handbags and shoes .


These would be OK though


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2018)

raleighnut said:


> These would be OK though
> 
> 
> View attachment 406751


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5229633, member: 21629"]A new level of heavy rain: your waterproof clothes are soaked.[/QUOTE]
I hope you realise it's @Hill Wimp 's fault, always going on about it being 'sunny on the beach'


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2018)

My dishwasher has broken down 




No, not MrsPete, before some wag interjects.....


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5229641, member: 21629"]I was actually going to blame @potsy - just because it's always his fault. And it's always northeners moaning about bad weather. So dearest northeners could you please be so kind and take that wet sh1t aka rain back to yourselves !!! 

_(walks off to check if she really hasn't developed the gills)_[/QUOTE]
Northeners very seldom moan about bad weather, it's those soft Southerners that move there for cheap housing and clean air that go on all the time about it.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5229641, member: 21629"]I was actually going to blame @potsy - just because it's always his fault. And it's always northeners moaning about bad weather. So dearest northeners could you please be so kind and take that wet sh1t aka rain back to yourselves !!! 

_(walks off to check if she really hasn't developed the gills)_[/QUOTE]
Nice and sunny here, all day.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5229664, member: 21629"]We are talking about paralel UKs then. [/QUOTE]
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...edroom-house&usg=AOvVaw002lm8r9asiWnjeV4I40C2


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Nice and sunny here, all day.


Not a drop of wet stuff here and a lovely brisk wind for drying the washing.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5229664, member: 21629"]We are talking about paralel UKs then. [/QUOTE]
That's the Southerner's trying to get a house back down South, after they've realised it's not like it is on Emmerdale.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5229680, member: 21629"]It's getting too much English and beyond my understanding.[/QUOTE]
It's like someone moving out into the country, having seen the pictures. Then realising the cows in the fields near their house tend to stay awake longer. Then there's what comes out either end.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5229686, member: 21629"]Cows are ok. 
Roosters aren't. Especially at 3am.[/QUOTE]
Both look good in pictures though.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Both look good on a plate though.



FTFY


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2018)

Campanula of some sort?


----------



## slowmotion (30 Apr 2018)

A letter finally came from Companies House last week. The company that we formed thirty four years ago, and provided the two of us with an extremely modest income, will cease to be as of midnight tonight.

I think an immodest celebration is in order.


----------



## Asa Post (30 Apr 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 406762
> 
> 
> Campanula of some sort?


Dicentra spectabilis alba


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5229686, member: 21629"]Cows are ok.
Roosters aren't. Especially at 3am.[/QUOTE]

At least roosters fit in a crock pot without leaving massive amounts of evidence lying around...


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> A letter finally came from Companies House last week. The company that we formed thirty four years ago, and provided the two of us with an extremely modest income, will cease to be as of midnight tonight.
> 
> I think an immodest celebration is in order.


Is that a good thing, and why'd you run over into another tax year?


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2018)

Asa Post said:


> Dicentra spectabilis alba


Thank you


----------



## Katherine (30 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5229641, member: 21629"]I was actually going to blame @potsy - just because it's always his fault. And it's always northeners moaning about bad weather. So dearest northeners could you please be so kind and take that wet sh1t aka rain back to yourselves !!! 

_(walks off to check if she really hasn't developed the gills)_[/QUOTE]

We're rather enjoying a few dry and sunny days at the moment, so no thanks!


----------



## potsy (30 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5229641, member: 21629"]I was actually going to blame @potsy - just because it's always his fault. And it's always northeners moaning about bad weather. So dearest northeners could you please be so kind and take that wet sh1t aka rain back to yourselves !!! 



_(walks off to check if she really hasn't developed the gills)_[/QUOTE]

No moaning here, unless it's a moan about how nice it's been today 

Actually I've spent most of it at work so I couldn't care less what the weather is doing


----------



## slowmotion (30 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Is that a good thing, and why'd you run over into another tax year?


When we started the company, our accountant told us that having the company accounts filing date a few months away from the end of the personal tax year gave a certain amount of flexibility. Lord knows why. It was a long time ago. The company filing date is in June, so we packed it in with a month or so to spare.

I suppose the Data Privacy wallahs will still be on our trail, but I don't think I'll be barricading the front door in the near future. The paper files went in the trash compactor twelve months ago. My work PC lies in a dusty cupboard. It's the work of a moment to take my Rothenburger Superfire to the magnetic media in the hard drive before they burst in.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nA9cKJG8FE[/media]


----------



## hopless500 (30 Apr 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 406762
> 
> 
> Campanula of some sort?


Dicentra


Edit.... I see I was beaten to it


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Dicentra
> 
> 
> Edit.... I see I was beaten to it


But thanks anyway


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2018)

User said:


> I’ve just booked my Pilates sessions for May.


I thought she was looking a bit stiff.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Dicentra
> 
> 
> Edit.... I see I was beaten to it



Bleeding heart... But I thought they were supposed to be pink...


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2018)

Curled up by the fire with a  and some Harry Potter fanfic.  

No idea where the cats have decamped to.


----------



## Speicher (30 Apr 2018)

Bob and Kizzy are sat about three feet apart engaged in a hard stare/ignore each other competition.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2018)

I have changed the filter on the central air/heat.

We received a letter from Canada.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2018)

I am having another  and another  before bed.

Poppy has come downstairs to munch on some biscuits and Lexi has draped herself artistically in one of the armchairs.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have changed the filter on the central air/heat.
> 
> We received a letter from Canada.


You only changed the filter because of the letter from Canada?

Or was it airmail and it was in the filter you took out?


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I hope you realise it's @Hill Wimp 's fault, always going on about it being 'sunny on the beach'


Half the beach disappeared yesterday in the storms we had.
Much quieter this morning and no rain. The forecast from tomorrow is looking quite good.


----------



## potsy (1 May 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Half the beach disappeared yesterday in the storms we had.
> Much quieter this morning and no rain. The forecast from tomorrow is looking quite good.


1st of May and the windscreens are frozen 
It is nice and sunny though


----------



## Elysian_Roads (1 May 2018)

potsy said:


> 1st of May and the windscreens are frozen
> It is nice and sunny though


Just looked out of my window and saw the same. Hoping I left a scraper in the car after I took the winter kit out of the car and replaced with sun tan lotion a few weeks ago....


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2018)

Similar here 

The bikes are nice and warm in the Conservatory though.


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2018)

Morning ! Sunny here with a frost on the windscreens .

Schrodie greeted me with a slow controlled collapse onto his side and rolled over . Big tummy tickles followed.


----------



## hopless500 (1 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Bleeding heart... But I thought they were supposed to be pink...


Pink/red is the more common one


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2018)

I may lock myself into a room today with a set of hand tools and some metal and try to escape. 

If you don't here from me for a while could you send someone round to set me free ?




Please !


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2018)

User said:


> Guess where I’m going on Saturday....


----------



## dave r (1 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Pink/red is the more common one



Thats the one I've got.


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2018)

Help ! 


I' m locked in !


----------



## GM (1 May 2018)

dave r said:


> Thats the one I've got.




We've got the pink one as well.....


----------



## MikeG (1 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Help !
> 
> 
> I' m locked in !



How long did the judge say this would last?


----------



## Salty seadog (1 May 2018)

[QUOTE="User, post: 5230122, member: 231"UK.uess where I’m going on Saturday....[/QUOTE]

*one of the oldest lager microbreweries in the UK*

*What do I win?*


----------



## potsy (1 May 2018)

@User


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2018)

Was  here early doors. Spent most of the morning picking up the branches blown off yesterday and raking up deadfall. It's clouding over now and the wind is really picking up.

I also did a bit of fettling on my old MTB. But will need to nip to the LBS tomorrow while I'm in town to equip myself with the right tools.


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2018)

I know it is short notice, but I thought peeps on here might like to know that I am going on holiday tomorrow for ten days. It will be a sewing, knitting and gardening holiday including looking after two lovely cats. No, I do not need a passport.


----------



## tyred (1 May 2018)

My Raleigh Pioneer project bike has been passed on it's new owner


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2018)

I enjoyed watching the SOE recruitment programme last night. I didn't know that they had to spell out each word when they transmitted it in Morse Code .


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2018)

tyred said:


> My Raleigh Pioneer project bike has been passed on it's new owner


----------



## hopless500 (1 May 2018)

I'm out on my bike 


Thank goodness it's only 3.5 miles back from the pub


----------



## Salty seadog (1 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I'm out on my bike
> 
> 
> Thank goodness it's only 3.5 miles back from the pub



Me and my bike will be nearly in Norfolk for a couple of days tomorrow getting woken up by the jet fighters.


----------



## hopless500 (1 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Me and my bike will be nearly in Norfolk for a couple of days tomorrow getting woken up by the jet fighters.


Nearly in Norfolk??


----------



## Salty seadog (1 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Nearly in Norfolk??



Thetford. Home of Dad's army.

Arriving just after the rain finishes.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2018)

I could knit another tortie from what I've just combed OUT of my tortie.

And the referee in the Wilson v Allen match is rather easy on the eye.


----------



## hopless500 (1 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Thetford. Home of Dad's army.
> 
> Arriving just after the rain finishes.


Not so far away... close enough to visit


----------



## hopless500 (1 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Me and my bike will be nearly in Norfolk for a couple of days tomorrow getting woken up by the jet fighters.


I used to work at RAF Barnham... are you going to be near Coltishall or Barnham??


----------



## postman (1 May 2018)

Back from a quick visit to Edinburgh,very nice it was too.So i logs on here and whoait seems i am the one millionth visitor and i might win an Apple product.Knowing my luck it will be a rotten apple,should i push the yes button or not is a poll required.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I used to work at RAF Barnham... are you going to be near Coltishall or Barnham??



Near RAF Mildenhall and Lakenheath....ok , you've twisted my arm, I confess I'm meeting some friends at centre parcs.


----------



## hopless500 (1 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Near RAF Mildenhall and Lakenheath....ok , you've twisted my arm, I confess I'm meeting some friends at centre parcs.


 close enough for a dinner visit


----------



## Salty seadog (1 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> close enough for a dinner visit



.....and I do like dinner, I have it every day.
That's very kind, I'll only have Wednesday afternoon and Thursday with them and I'm bringing one back with me. Maybe next time, we've done it most years for the last few as my mate who's riddled with anxiety will not get on a plane or boat. I'm usually there all week but only a day and a half this time.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2018)

postman said:


> Back from a quick visit to Edinburgh,very nice it was too.So i logs on here and whoait seems i am the one millionth visitor and i might win an Apple product.Knowing my luck it will be a rotten apple,should i push the yes button or not is a poll required.


Can't be, I'm the 1,000,000 visitor, yesterday & today.

Not normally that busy at this time.


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2018)

It is a grey wet windy day today . It's ideal weather if you are thinking of making a home movie of Perfect Storm .


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2018)

They just said that RBS are going to close a number of branches stating that a lot of them are in "Too close a Proximity" !

Does that mean travelling distance ?


----------



## potsy (2 May 2018)

I thought I'd got up an hour or two early this morning, went downstairs and had to put the lights on to see... took me a few minutes to work out it was just because of the gloomy weather 

Ah well, the sun couldn't last forever


----------



## MikeG (2 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Can't be, I'm the 1,000,000 visitor, yesterday & today.
> 
> Not normally that busy at this time.



Let me introduce you to adblock plus.


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2018)

I am watching the programme about Peregrine Falcons on I player . I'm particularly interested in watching the programme out of interest and in trying to identify the bird that I saw around here last year and which may have reappeared. I find that documentaries can be far more informative in showing different variations than bird books .
I'm sure that it was a Peregrine but doubt creeps in at times .


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 May 2018)

I thought some of you might find this amusing.

Even though it's still 4 months to my 4 week cycling trip in the Pyrénées, I couldn't help doing a bit of Google Maps & StreetView tourism, and I found this photo-sphere taken near the Pic du Midi, an observatory north of, and about 700m higher than, the Col du Tourmalet.
Even though I won't be riding up to the Pic du Midi, as I'll be hiring a road bike, and the road up to the observatory is very rough and unsealed, I still enjoy looking at the views from up there. This photo-sphere, however, has a very unusual feature. If you point the view in the direction of the observatory, i.e. to the north of where the photo-sphere was taken, the person icon in the mini-map in the bottom-left of the page is facing south, and vice-versa! 

https://www.google.com.au/maps/@42....-ya351.08334-ro-0-fo100!7i8704!8i4352!5m1!1e4


----------



## pjd57 (2 May 2018)

Not cycling today , for the first day in 10+.

Still a bit sore since " an accident" last week, but walking is a lot more painful than cycling.


----------



## Speicher (2 May 2018)

@Illaveago - There are some falcons near here, one pair I think. They are ginormous, and make a lot of noise.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (2 May 2018)

Workload overload...Grrr


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2018)

Here's some American Hawks, or Buzzards to you all.






Red tail Hawk






Merlin,used to be known as pigeon hawk here.





Sparrow Hawk, now known as Kestrel here.




Chicken Hawk, or Sharp Shinned Hawk




Quail Hawk, or Cooper's Hawk




Turkey Vulture (Because, on the ground, he looks like a wild Turkey.)
Images from Wikipedia


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2018)

In my town , ironically, all the Turkey Vultures live at the insurance company.


----------



## MikeG (2 May 2018)

Nice photos.

But some terminological confusion. A buzzard is one particular raptor, not a class/ category of birds over here. And to add to the confusion, we have both a sparrow hawk and a kestrel, and they are very different birds indeed. As it happens I've seen both this morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2018)

I should try and get some pictures of my own, once doing more cycling. I find the bicycle is a great vehicle for photographing birds.


----------



## Threevok (2 May 2018)

Currently baffled by an advert that keeps appearing here for "France's Premier Self Guided Bicycle Tours"

Where can I get one of these self guided bicycles ?

Be handy for returning from the pub


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2018)

I use the self-guided tour system that involves following my nose.


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2018)

I was just outside vacuuming the interior of my car thinking how wonderful it was that it came with a pistol grip so that I could shoot any aliens that happened to land next to me and totally useless for use in a confined space !


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2018)

Very wet and squelchy morning here, so nipped off to the LBS for a cone spanner (which didn't go to plan as I forgot what size I wanted) and thence Tesco, as I was in the area, to pick up a few bits and bobs that they'd been out of stock on last week.

YS cabinets were rammed with stuff, so would've been good pickings later. Didn't succumb (though there was some nice ribeye and half sides of salmon) as I want to run down the fridge as much as I can before going on Monday arvo.

Have a chicken casserole simmering away in the crock pot that's using up the cooked chicken thighs I bought last week along with all the random oddments of old veg that were lurking in the fridge.

Now sat here watching Williams vs Carter


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2018)

I see Severus Snape is alive and well...


----------



## Elysian_Roads (2 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> I see Severus Snape is alive and well...
> 
> View attachment 407033


Did they Photoshop the wand out of his hand????


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Did they Photoshop the wand out of his hand????



Probably - suspect the International Statute of Wizarding Secrecy at play here...


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2018)

My lawn tractor started right up for me today. I didn't know how to react. Glad it started, Herr Gutwein is coming to fix my garage door this afternoon. It needed to be moved.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2018)

Gyro for lunch. Like a Doner Kebab on pita bread.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (2 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> My lawn tractor started right up for me today. I didn't know how to react. Glad it started, Herr Gutwein is coming to fix my garage door this afternoon. It needed to be moved.


Am reading this as Lawn Tractor 1-0 Garage Door. If that's the case, hopefully no other casualties. Chainsaws and runaway tractors, this gardening malarkey is far too dangerous....


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2018)

No, just that the tractor was near the front of the garage, where the door torsion springs are. I'm still quite chuffed that the mower started, even with the broken torsion spring news. Luckily for me, my tractor can't run away, it requires constant pressure on a dead man pedal to operate.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (2 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, just that the tractor was near the front of the garage, where the door torsion springs are. I'm still quite chuffed that the mower started, even with the broken torsion spring news. Luckily for me, my tractor can't run away, it requires constant pressure on a dead man pedal to operate.


Phew! Recall having an up and over garage door jam half open on a snowy winter day. Wasn't fun sorting that out...


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2018)

Same here, makes me miss the barn doors of the good old days, and the drone of the Massey Fergusson, and the farm girl in the hayloft, and cetera....


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2018)

Morning. Where's the sunshine I was promised ! It's gone grey .


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2018)

I see there are a lot of cyclist's in Yorkshire today !


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Where's the sunshine I was promised ! It's gone grey .


It's up here in Leicester ...........................Sorry bout that


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2018)

Something is puzzling me . I know I have posted finding a ring in a box of bits before but last night whilst I was cleaning it I started wondering. The main body of the ring is a white metal with what looks like simulated gem stones set in . At some point in it's history someone has skilfully set a section of yellow metal in . It looks like the yellow metal has the remains of a hallmark which looks like either 9 CT or could be 18 CT.
What is puzzling me is if the main body of the ring was just silver why anyone would go to the expense of repairing it and why would they use a piece of another ring of another metal ?


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Something is puzzling me . I know I have posted finding a ring in a box of bits before but last night whilst I was cleaning it I started wondering. The main body of the ring is a white metal with what looks like simulated gem stones set in . At some point in it's history someone has skilfully set a section of yellow metal in . It looks like the yellow metal has the remains of a hallmark which looks like either 9 CT or could be 18 CT.
> What is puzzling me is if the main body of the ring was just silver why anyone would go to the expense of repairing it and why would they use a piece of another ring of another metal ?
> View attachment 407118


Seems to say & SIL (silver) on it though.


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2018)

I think I may be getting to a solution. It looks like the main body of the ring is cast silver. A thin crescent shaped piece of gold was then soldered on to complete the ring and I assume plated to give an overall white appearance. It would have allowed the maker to charge a higher price for the ring as it contains gold , but only a small amount .


----------



## Threevok (3 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I think I may be getting to a solution. It looks like the main body of the ring is cast silver. A thin crescent shaped piece of gold was then soldered on to complete the ring and I assume plated to give an overall white appearance. It would have allowed the maker to charge a higher price for the ring as it contains gold , but only a small amount .



I was thinking, because silver is so soft, that is was a measure to stop the ring from bending and eventually breaking on that part of the ring.


----------



## MikeG (3 May 2018)

Threevok said:


> I was thinking, because silver is so soft, that is was a measure to stop the ring from bending and eventually breaking on that part of the ring.



I don't think so. Gold is even softer. Gold is non-reactive, though, whereas silver oxidises and can leave a stain/ mark on skin, I think, so the gold may be there to keep the silver from contact with the skin.


----------



## Threevok (3 May 2018)

User said:


> Unlikely as gold is softer than silver and would be more likely to bend..



Not 9ct gold, surely ?


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 May 2018)

I've been waiting for a Mundane Post like you to come into my life...


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Something is puzzling me . I know I have posted finding a ring in a box of bits before but last night whilst I was cleaning it I started wondering. The main body of the ring is a white metal with what looks like simulated gem stones set in . At some point in it's history someone has skilfully set a section of yellow metal in . It looks like the yellow metal has the remains of a hallmark which looks like either 9 CT or could be 18 CT.
> What is puzzling me is if the main body of the ring was just silver why anyone would go to the expense of repairing it and why would they use a piece of another ring of another metal ?
> View attachment 407118



Looks like it's been made like that, because the stamp on the inside of the band appears to be consistent as opposed to added piecemeal. A lot of gems are set in white metal (silver, platinum etc) to enhance the whiteness or colour.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2018)

here, it's been a fabby day though the wind is a wee bit chilly.

Fettled the mower this morning and put the battery on the charger. Have done a bunch of weeding this arvo (need to see where I plan on mowing so's I don't run over any of the strawberry plants) and I've got a bread on the go. In a little while, I'm going to immerse myself in cup and cone bearings. I've found an old flat spanner that will do as a temporary cone spanner until I can get some proper ones.

At least I don't need to cook tonight as I have chicken casserole, veggies and rice left over from yesterday. And there might be a chocolate mousse for afters.


----------



## potsy (3 May 2018)

Back from the opticians after my annual contact lens check up (plus usual 2 yearly eye exam) 

Seems I would benefit from varifocals in my glasses, does this mean I'm now an old fart like hill wimp and reg?


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> here, it's been a fabby day though the wind is a wee bit chilly.
> 
> Fettled the mower this morning and put the battery on the charger. Have done a bunch of weeding this arvo (need to see where I plan on mowing so's I don't run over any of the strawberry plants) and I've got a bread on the go. In a little while, I'm going to immerse myself in cup and cone bearings. I've found an old flat spanner that will do as a temporary cone spanner until I can get some proper ones.
> 
> At least I don't need to cook tonight as I have chicken casserole, veggies and rice left over from yesterday. And there might be a chocolate mousse for afters.


If you've found an old flat (Stamped) spanner that fits then it is a cone spanner (or can be promoted to one) Old bikes used to come with a flat stamped out spanner set one of which was for cones, often there was a large curve on one side with a little square 'sticky outy' knob on the end, that's for the BB lockring.


----------



## roadrash (3 May 2018)

Somehow I seem to have about 4 of these knocking about that came with kids bikes over the years .


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 407215
> 
> Somehow I seem to have about 4 of these knocking about that came with kids bikes over the years .


That's one of them, very useful on older bikes.


----------



## Threevok (3 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> That's one of them, very useful on older bikes.



I seemed to have amassed a fair few of those too, over the years.


----------



## postman (3 May 2018)

Day two of gardening project.After filling the midi skip yesterday,today it was emptying all the tubs in to the skip.Then put up three fence panels and four posts,easy metapost spikes.Ha ha,only i could find the concrete in a woodland area,where a small wall used to be.So i had to dig out some of the concrete using a lump hammer and chisel.Well i was tired lost my temper and walked away for half an hour,went back and dug it out.Fence now looks good,and painting it tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (3 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 407215
> some how I seem to have about 4 of these knocking about that came with kids bikes over the years .



I've got a couple of those in one of my tool boxes.


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2018)

Stalling potions are open today !


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2018)

Why, is there a lectionary?


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> If you've found an old flat (Stamped) spanner that fits then it is a cone spanner (or can be promoted to one) Old bikes used to come with a flat stamped out spanner set one of which was for cones, often there was a large curve on one side with a little square 'sticky outy' knob on the end, that's for the BB lockring.



Nah, it's nothing quite that poncy. Just a basic flat spanner, one 3/4, one 5/8. The 5/8 is near enough spot on for the cones on the bike.


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Nah, it's nothing quite that poncy. Just a basic flat spanner, one 3/4, one 5/8. The 5/8 is near enough spot on for the cones on the bike.


Thin enough to fit the cone?

The Cone and the outer 'lock' nut are tightened against each other to prevent movement,




But the flats on the cones are very narrow, plus 2 spanners are needed to adjust them correctly (a bit like rocker arms/tappets on a car engine)


----------



## midlife (3 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 407215
> 
> Somehow I seem to have about 4 of these knocking about that came with kids bikes over the years .



Kids used to come in the shop and try and nick them off the new bikes on display......


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2018)

dave r said:


> I've got a couple of those in one of my tool boxes.


Me too, and I'd actually forgotten what fettling it was for.


----------



## roadrash (3 May 2018)

I seem to remember trying to fix everything on the bike with one of these as a kid..


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> I seem to remember trying to fix everything on the bike with one of these as a kid..
> View attachment 407239


One of those, a 'flat stamped' spanner and a screwdriver were my 'toolkit' until I was 16 (Well those and 2 of mums spoons)


----------



## roadrash (3 May 2018)

sounds like we had the same toolkit, I did discover how easy the dumbbell spanner breaks if you try to undo a stubborn bolt and hit the opposite end with a persuader (hammer)


----------



## hopless500 (3 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> I seem to remember trying to fix everything on the bike with one of these as a kid..
> View attachment 407239


I have one of those for my Wisp.


----------



## raleighnut (3 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> sounds like we had the same toolkit, I did discover how easy the dumbbell spanner breaks if you try to undo a stubborn bolt and hit the opposite end with a persuader (hammer)


You were lucky, Dad kept his hammer locked up.......................I 'had' to use a brick end.


----------



## dave r (3 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> I seem to remember trying to fix everything on the bike with one of these as a kid..
> View attachment 407239



I've got a couple of those knocking around somewhere as well


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Thin enough to fit the cone?
> 
> The Cone and the outer 'lock' nut are tightened against each other to prevent movement,
> 
> ...



Yes, thin enough - it's about 2mm thick. Used a ring spanner on the other side to undo. 

The hub assembly I have is a lot more agricultural than in that pic though, although the pertinent bits are the same. 

P.S. I've taken a few engines apart in my time. I have a shattered piston that I cleaned up and turned into a rather nice paperweight.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 407215
> 
> Somehow I seem to have about 4 of these knocking about that came with kids bikes over the years .



I'm sure I've seen one of those (or something similar) knocking about somewhere in dad's old tools, though beats me as he never did any bike tinkering. Or much tinkering of any sort really. But for the life of me, I can't put my hands on it...


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> I seem to remember trying to fix everything on the bike with one of these as a kid..
> View attachment 407239



Yeah, have one of those too. Somewhere. Though my memory of those is that they're made of cheese...


----------



## Old jon (4 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I had one of those for my Wisp.



Sounds like a good swap


----------



## hopless500 (4 May 2018)

Old jon said:


> Sounds like a good swap


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yes, thin enough - it's about 2mm thick. Used a ring spanner on the other side to undo.
> 
> The hub assembly I have is a lot more agricultural than in that pic though, although the pertinent bits are the same.
> 
> P.S. I've taken a few engines apart in my time. I have a shattered piston that I cleaned up and turned into a rather nice paperweight.


I've got the top of an old Gardner diesel piston as an ashtray, it's a 120mm bore 'heron' type piston (flat head with a hemispherical recess in the crown and a 23mm flat 'squish band' with valve cut outs) It turned up with it's 5 mates in the scrap at a foundry I worked in so I sawed the crown off above the gudgeon pin (on a bandsaw) as the piston was about 9 inches tall, the crown I have is still 1.4 Kg though.


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2018)

A 1.4 kg piston crown.





This was the damaged one in a set of 6, looks like a ring broke or the engine 'ingested' summat.


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 407215
> 
> Somehow I seem to have about 4 of these knocking about that came with kids bikes over the years .


I have got a few of those as well but find that not many of them fit .


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 407279
> 
> 
> A 1.4 kg piston crown.
> ...


Is this turning into "Show Us Your Piston " thread ?


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2018)

I may install a tube speaker system as seen in wartime Navy films so that I don't have to keep running up and down stairs relaying phone messages .


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is this turning into "Show Us Your Piston " thread ?


Could do, this is what the whole one looked like,


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2018)

Plymouth doesn't look very sunny !


----------



## MikeG (4 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I may install a tube speaker system as seen in wartime Navy films so that I don't have to keep running up and down stairs relaying phone messages .



Nah, just do what Spike Milligan did: send a telegram. "Where's my breakfast?", though, might be the last one you send.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I see there are a lot of cyclist's in Yorkshire today !


Not that many. In 15 hours, I saw only three.


----------



## MikeG (4 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not that many. In 15 hours, I saw only three.



Yeah, but standing on a bridge over the M1 you were never likely to see many.


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yeah, but standing on a bridge over the *M62* you were never likely to see many.



FTFY


----------



## Threevok (4 May 2018)

roadrash said:


> I seem to remember trying to fix everything on the bike with one of these as a kid..
> View attachment 407239



I got a shed full of those too


----------



## Threevok (4 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 407279
> 
> 
> A 1.4 kg piston crown.
> ...



For a moment, I thought that was an ashtray I have in the house (not that I smoke anymore) that was given to me by a very dear and sadly missed friend

Made from a piston crown of an aircraft engine, with an RAF insignia and RAF Heany 1952 written on it.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> here, it's been a fabby day though the wind is a wee bit chilly.
> 
> Fettled the mower this morning and put the battery on the charger. Have done a bunch of weeding this arvo (need to see where I plan on mowing so's I don't run over any of the strawberry plants) and I've got a bread on the go. In a little while, I'm going to immerse myself in cup and cone bearings. I've found an old flat spanner that will do as a temporary cone spanner until I can get some proper ones.
> 
> At least I don't need to cook tonight as I have chicken casserole, veggies and rice left over from yesterday. And there might be a chocolate mousse for afters.


I read that last bit as chocolate mouse...cool for cats!


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2018)

User said:


> My packing is done for the weekend. Just need to give my boots a coating of Sports Wax and sort out Jack's bag..


Don't mix them up will you !


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 May 2018)

It's cloudy in Glesca but the sun is trying to come out.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2018)

Spent the morning trying to figure out why the mower won't start. Narrowed it down to two possibles. Either the charger is fooked or the battery is.

Am hoping it's the former rather than the latter. May need to pop into Screwfix later...


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yeah, but standing on a bridge over the M1 you were never likely to see many.


Wrong side o'County!


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> FTFY


Junction 29, cover both.


----------



## potsy (4 May 2018)

New grass trimmer has arrived, summer is coming tomorrow.

I am running out of excuses not to do the gardening


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 May 2018)

potsy said:


> Back from the opticians after my annual contact lens check up (plus usual 2 yearly eye exam)
> 
> Seems I would benefit from varifocals in my glasses, does this mean I'm now an old fart like hill wimp and reg?


Yay welcome to the varifocal club. I have recently had new glasses too.


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Junction 29, cover both.


I was thinking this one actually,


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I was thinking this one actually,
> 
> 
> View attachment 407405


Last pedestrian bridge before Lancashire, "No Hope Bridge"?


----------



## potsy (4 May 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Yay welcome to the varifocal club. I have recently had new glasses too.


I haven't bought them yet, need to arrange the mortgage first


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Could do, this is what the whole one looked like,
> 
> 
> View attachment 407299



Oh man, that's a serious piece of kit! 

Mine is from a rootes group 1725 power plant.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2018)

Threevok said:


> For a moment, I thought that was an ashtray I have in the house (not that I smoke anymore) that was given to me by a very dear and sadly missed friend
> 
> Made from a piston crown of an aircraft engine, with an RAF insignia and RAF Heany 1952 written on it.



Neat. IIRC, when they were prepping the Vulcan to fly to bomb the runway at Stanley, one of the pertinent parts was in fact stashed in the officers' mess moonlighting as an ashtray.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2018)

Right, it's the mower battery that's gone t**s up. My ancient charger was rather unreliable (and the display is broken) so was wondering if it'd finally given up the ghost. Went to screwfix and got a new one. After 5 mins charging, it says fully charged, which certainly isn't right. Guess the leak down the side was terminal. Off to Ernest Doe in the morning to get a replacement.


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Oh man, that's a serious piece of kit!
> 
> Mine is from a rootes group 1725 power plant.


As far as I'm aware the engine my ashtray came from is known as the Gardner 120 (120mm bore)


View: https://youtu.be/EY2pZ9A48ng


It fires eventually


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 May 2018)

The top of Tinto is in the clouds.


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2018)

It's a sunny morning .
Not getting much sympathy ! Feeling like a very old man this morning .
" Well what did you expect after walking into town and back ?"

Well not this obviously !


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 May 2018)

Ah... Linux. It doesn't fail me too often, but when it does, it's a nuisance putting things right. I've had the same Linux installation on my main desktop PC at home for 1.5 years now, and it's mostly OK.

I just ran Linux update, which included a new kernel version. Then the reboot I did after that failed, telling me one of my partitions had filesystem corruption. I had to run the fsck utility in manual mode, and fix each error in turn. Then after the normal reboot following that, my 2nd monitor wasn't detected by Linux. Fortunately, I'd seen that one before, and I simply rebooted again, and now all is normal again, with my Linux desktop spanning the 2 monitors.

Of course, I didn't break PC Rule #1, which is to do a data backup before anything like a major software update (especially one with a new kernel version in it), so I would have been able to restore my data if all had gone pear-shaped.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2018)

The sun is shining,yet there are weirdos walking around with long pants on! What's up with them?


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> The sun is shining,yet there are weirdos walking around with long pants on! What's up with them?


Better than wearing none.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Better than wearing none.


Yes,that's true!


----------



## potsy (5 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> The sun is shining,yet there are weirdos walking around with long pants on! What's up with them?


Lots of weirdos walk round with shorts on all year round


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2018)

potsy said:


> Lots of weirdos walk round with shorts on all year round


Yes,like me.


----------



## mybike (5 May 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Ah... Linux. It doesn't fail me too often, but when it does, it's a nuisance putting things right. I've had the same Linux installation on my main desktop PC at home for 1.5 years now, and it's mostly OK.
> 
> I just ran Linux update, which included a new kernel version. Then the reboot I did after that failed, telling me one of my partitions had filesystem corruption. I had to run the fsck utility in manual mode, and fix each error in turn. Then after the normal reboot following that, my 2nd monitor wasn't detected by Linux. Fortunately, I'd seen that one before, and I simply rebooted again, and now all is normal again, with my Linux desktop spanning the 2 monitors.
> 
> Of course, I didn't break PC Rule #1, which is to do a data backup before anything like a major software update (especially one with a new kernel version in it), so I would have been able to restore my data if all had gone pear-shaped.



What video card do you use? I've got a PC with a Nvidea that Linux doesn't like.


----------



## mybike (5 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> The sun is shining,yet there are weirdos walking around with long pants on! What's up with them?



Better than getting very sore sunburnt legs.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 May 2018)

mybike said:


> What video card do you use? I've got a PC with a Nvidea that Linux doesn't like.


It's not a frequent problem, in fact it only seems to occur when I have to bootup in recovery mode, then reboot in normal mode. So 99% of the time, Linux handles my 2 monitors perfectly well. It's Linux Mint 18, by the way.


----------



## screenman (5 May 2018)

The obesity problem in Lincoln is huge, sitting out here watching people go by is sad.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 May 2018)

mybike said:


> What video card do you use? I've got a PC with a Nvidea that Linux doesn't like.


I thought Linux was something you take when you've got a bad throat!


----------



## Speicher (5 May 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I thought Linux was something you take when you've got a bad throat!



Are you thinking of a Trapezoid, or a Lozenge?


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 May 2018)

what a brilliant day..
i may cycle later but i did 20 yesterday and 30 tue evening so im thinking tomorrow for a nice ride out.
garden jobs, weeding and general tidying.
when i was self employed these jobs were done when i had an early finish.
working a 40hr week is a bloody pain need more time


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2018)

I'm just watching the highlights of the men's Tour of Yorkshire. The commentator just said that at the top of the climb would be where the thickest crowds would be gathered . Surely they would be on the wrong hill !


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm just watching the highlights of the men's Tour of Yorkshire. The commentator just said that at the top of the climb would be where the thickest crowds would be gathered . Surely they would be on the wrong hill !


There should be enough signage to prevent that problem.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2018)

First things first, happy 4th "Gotcha Day" to Lexi, my darling pest-in-residence. 

Trip to Ernest Doe didn't go to plan. The battery mfg have changed the size and shape of the mower batteries despite the part number being the same, so the ones in stock will no longer fit; too tall, no flange on the bottom to secure it with. They've had to order something else in for me.

On other fronts, I did a morning's weeding. Now off to have some lunch.


----------



## Speicher (5 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm just watching the highlights of the men's Tour of Yorkshire. The commentator just said that at the top of the climb would be where the thickest crowds would be gathered . Surely they would be on the wrong hill !



Did he also say that they were intent on following the race. How did they find a flattish bit of ground to make camp?


----------



## gaijintendo (5 May 2018)

I've lost my Dutch Hoe.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 May 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I've lost my Dutch Hoe.



Look in the red window. ..


----------



## MikeG (5 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm just watching the highlights of the men's Tour of Yorkshire. The commentator just said that at the top of the climb would be where the thickest crowds would be gathered . Surely they would be on the wrong hill !




-

The height adjuster on my lawn mower failed again. Previously, I had repaired it back to the manufacturer's original spec. This time I've drilled the shaft and inserted a split pin. It can't come off now, unless I want it to. Decent mower, yet they've penny pinched to save the cost of a hole, and a split pin!


----------



## MikeG (5 May 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I've lost my Dutch Hoe.



It's down the back of the settee.


----------



## hopless500 (5 May 2018)

I smell of Jeyes fluid.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (5 May 2018)

Miss Manatee at work creating....


----------



## Salty seadog (5 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I smell of Jeyes fluid.



Who's Jey?


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 May 2018)

my son in law talked me into a ride out..i managed 20 miles again he did 46.
trouble is he wont back off,its all hell for leather ,feckin kids and all that energy 
i might have managed the longer ride if he would stay at a 15 mph average ,i just cant keep up with a 20,and i find chasing after a tiny dot bloody soul destroying
ive done 70 miles this week which is 70 more than last week and only work commutes for the last few weeks.

pint of woodfords wherry on the go and off out to a village pub for beer and food


----------



## Salty seadog (5 May 2018)

I had an MC Escher ride the other day. It was a triangular route and each side seemed to go downhill but I ended up back where I started seemingly unable to reconcile the amount of up v down.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 May 2018)

There i was in the cemetery today,when a hell's angel type motorbiker rode in and parked up nearly blocking the entrance. He sat on the bench on the other side of the entrance. A woman drove up and seeing the entrance nearly blocked by the bike,grumpily asked me to move *my* motorbike so she could get out.


----------



## hopless500 (5 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Who's Jey?


----------



## hopless500 (5 May 2018)

Stripped and washed the bedding earlier. Was busy making lamp bases when Mr Hop appeared outside the window administering CPR to Little Bear who accidentally almost drowned in the washing machine


----------



## postman (5 May 2018)

The garden project is finished,well my bit is.Photos later.Later in the year,we will put a hedge in,don't want it drying out due to lack of water or rain.


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I smell of Jeyes fluid.


Yeuk !


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2018)

Spent the afternoon exterminating elderberries. Now I ache all over.

Aberdeen angus beef has been vacuumed up by the girls.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2018)

Snooker tonight was awesome. Feel so gutted for Barry Hawkins.

Not sure who to root for in the final - probably plump for the player I dislike the least. Like the players or not, I think it's got all the makings of a classic match.


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2018)

Morning! It looks like another bright start to a lovely sunny day. Not the time to have gone down with what In think is a virus . It would be nice to go for a bike ride but I'm feeling very weak, blood pressure up and pulse down , a right pain !


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2018)

Do you find that some people use too many flowery words ? I was just trying to read a cycle tyre review and had to give up ! If I continued I would have suffered from RSI from turning the pages of a dictionary .


----------



## GM (6 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Snooker tonight was awesome. Feel so gutted for Barry Hawkins.
> 
> Not sure who to root for in the final - probably plump for the player I dislike the least. Like the players or not, I think it's got all the makings of a classic match.




Totally agree, it was the last frame nerves, 2 silly mistakes and it was all over. Gripping stuff though!


----------



## GM (6 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I smell of Jeyes fluid.




Is that the one that makes you clean round the bend!


----------



## Elysian_Roads (6 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! It looks like another bright start to a lovely sunny day. Not the time to have gone down with what In think is a virus . It would be nice to go for a bike ride but I'm feeling very weak, blood pressure up and pulse down , a right pain !


Sorry to hear that. Hope whatever it is clears up quickly, and you can get to enjoy the better weather before it changes.....


----------



## mybike (6 May 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> It's not a frequent problem, in fact it only seems to occur when I have to bootup in recovery mode, then reboot in normal mode. So 99% of the time, Linux handles my 2 monitors perfectly well. It's Linux Mint 18, by the way.



I'm still running 17.1, but I want to find a dual video card.


----------



## raleighnut (6 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I had an MC Escher ride the other day. It was a triangular route and each side seemed to go downhill but I ended up back where I started seemingly unable to reconcile the amount of up v down.
> View attachment 407638


I've done a few rides similar but I must have gone the wrong way round.....................................uphill all the way.


----------



## mybike (6 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> First things first, happy 4th "Gotcha Day" to Lexi, my darling pest-in-residence.
> 
> Trip to Ernest Doe didn't go to plan. The battery mfg have changed the size and shape of the mower batteries despite the part number being the same, so the ones in stock will no longer fit; too tall, no flange on the bottom to secure it with. They've had to order something else in for me.
> 
> On other fronts, I did a morning's weeding. Now off to have some lunch.



I hope you didn't have to take it home to realise it didn't fit.



hopless500 said:


> I smell of Jeyes fluid.



And I suspect that is all you can smell.


----------



## potsy (6 May 2018)

It's that warm even I've put my shorts on


----------



## raleighnut (6 May 2018)

potsy said:


> It's that warm even I've put my shorts on


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 May 2018)

86 miles so far since Tuesday..ill have to make it a 100 + tomorrow


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2018)

Pork roast in the crock pot with chilli powder, onions, and peppers. I also bought a copy of _The Complete New Yorker _at the church book sale.
1925-2005 on eight DVDs.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2018)

mybike said:


> I hope you didn't have to take it home to realise it didn't fit.



Nope.  The old one is a tight enough fit for me to know that the new one was never going to go into the same space.


----------



## Speicher (6 May 2018)

I would like to try this in my garden.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2018)

Boot sale in Fordham this morning. Mostly kids' toys & clothes, knackered tools and Bike Shaped Objects. Hardly any fabrics to be had, anything half decent was going for more-than-retail prices, and I suspect that most of the WW2 militaria for sale was probably fake. Came home empty handed. At least I had a good bimble.

Better luck yellow stickering in the Co-op. Picked up an oven ready chicken with stuffing for £1.25 - that's currently cooking for tonight's supper.


----------



## postman (6 May 2018)

It's not the time of year to start planting the hedge,but Mrs Postman has shown me a photo of the hedge we are going to have.Purple Beech,oh it looks lovely.But she has also told me it's going to cost £200 ,but harder than that,she wants me to dig out a trench 48ft lomg,a spade wide and a spade and a half deep,that will then be filled with good quality compost and the soil pushed back over it.I might be some time.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 May 2018)

0526 watch sunrise at Sandwich bay
0830 start sunbathing
1030 Open bottle of chilled Touraine
Somewhere around noon....


----------



## potsy (6 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> 0526 watch sunrise at Sandwich bay
> 0830 start sunbathing
> 1030 Open bottle of chilled Touraine
> Somewhere around noon....
> ...


Is that you or wimpers?


----------



## potsy (6 May 2018)

User said:


> Dead man walking.


----------



## MikeG (6 May 2018)

postman said:


> It's not the time of year to start planting the hedge,but Mrs Postman has shown me a photo of the hedge we are going to have.Purple Beech,oh it looks lovely.But she has also told me it's going to cost £200 ,but harder than that,she wants me to dig out a trench 48ft lomg,a spade wide and a spade and a half deep,that will then be filled with good quality compost and the soil pushed back over it.I might be some time.




Not this time of the year though, Postie. Plant whips when they're dormant, in the middle of winter.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 May 2018)

potsy said:


>


Bring it on little legs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2018)

One of the five new neighbours


----------



## Katherine (6 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! It looks like another bright start to a lovely sunny day. Not the time to have gone down with what In think is a virus . It would be nice to go for a bike ride but I'm feeling very weak, blood pressure up and pulse down , a right pain !



Hope you feel better soon. 



postman said:


> It's not the time of year to start planting the hedge,but Mrs Postman has shown me a photo of the hedge we are going to have.Purple Beech,oh it looks lovely.But she has also told me it's going to cost £200 ,but harder than that,she wants me to dig out a trench 48ft lomg,a spade wide and a spade and a half deep,that will then be filled with good quality compost and the soil pushed back over it.I might be some time.


Good luck!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5235578, member: 21629"]@Fab Foodie

View attachment 407894


[/QUOTE]
No lack of places to park your bike


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5235578, member: 21629"]@Fab Foodie

FTFY:

0526 watch sunrise at Sandwich bay
0830 start sunbathing
1030 Open bottle of chilled Touraine
Somewhere around noon....

View attachment 407894


1900 hours somewhere around late noon.....

View attachment 407901
[/QUOTE]
Spot on. He fried, he slept and all i have had from him since are grunts !!!


----------



## StuAff (6 May 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Spot on. He fried, he slept and all i have had from him since are grunts !!!


And this differs from usual behaviour how, exactly?


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2018)

Morning. Thanks for your wishes.

Yesterday was full of news. I was sprayed with water by the grand kids. We went up to the pond later to look at the padtoles. We saw a year old frog taking a swim, our grandson pointed to a Red Damselfly, first one we've seen this year. There was a dead frog in the bottom of the pond being consumed by the tadpoles. That is the fourth one I've found this year. I think a cat may be responsible .
Late in the evening I saw a Hedgehog by our back door. First one spotted here this year .


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5235578, member: 21629"]@Fab Foodie

FTFY:

0526 watch sunrise at Sandwich bay
0830 start sunbathing
1030 Open bottle of chilled Touraine
Somewhere around noon....

View attachment 407894


1900 hours somewhere around late noon.....

View attachment 407901
[/QUOTE]
Is that permanent marker ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 May 2018)

beautiful morning ,what a brilliant bank holliday this is

must get the final 14 miles in today to do my first 100 miles in a week


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2018)

potsy said:


> Is that you or wimpers?


  ......................................................

You're 'in fer it' when @Hill Wimp reads that post


----------



## pjd57 (7 May 2018)

Grandson got up at 06:30....

So did I !


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 May 2018)

I seem to have woken with tan lines!


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I seem to have woken with tan lines!
> 
> View attachment 407994


Does it hurt ?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Does it hurt ?


Hurts my bloody eyes!


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2018)

I forgot to mention . My wife saw a Newt .


----------



## TVC (7 May 2018)

@potsy about to go into Kos town. Chances of a kebab being consumed 100%.

@User I will be hanging around the pool bar later. Chances of white trousers being worn 100%.

@Fab Foodie Tavernas are going to be bothered, chances of trying some liquorice flavoured raw alcohol 100%


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2018)

I woke with a strong desire for a fry up. Went to favourite fry up café to find it was shut for the day, with a film crew inside. Gah, Deptford never used to be like this!


----------



## gbb (7 May 2018)

Loitered around, cleaned up and hoovered, wife is looking for a slob out day....im getting restless already


----------



## potsy (7 May 2018)

TVC said:


> @potsy about to go into Kos town. Chances of a kebab being consumed 100%.
> 
> @User I will be hanging around the pool bar later. Chances of white trousers being worn 100%.
> 
> @Fab Foodie Tavernas are going to be bothered, chances of trying some liquorice flavoured raw alcohol 100%


The British abroad


----------



## postman (7 May 2018)

The trench and the heat nearly did me in.What was supposed to be an easy job,turned out hard.who invented d.i.y i would like to have a word or three with them.So i started to dig out a narrow and not too deep trench.Mrs Postman wants to put really good compost in ,so it helps the roots.Well straight away i hit brickwork,where this has come from i have no idea.It was at least two foot under the soil,there was loads of it,we now need another skip,because new rules here in Leeds mean you have to pay by the bag full to get rid of it,and Mrs Postman has also decided to dump a load of stuff out of the greenhouse and inside the shed and gasrage,that was going to the tip,not now.This job is nearly finished,thank God.Photos to follow,at a later date.


----------



## potsy (7 May 2018)

I am avoiding the heat by working 12 hours in a windowless dungeon 

Well not really but I haven't dared venture out at break times in case I don't want to go back in


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 May 2018)

Cycled over to Glatton to the Addison’s Arm for a ‘foo bears’ (as they say in Norfolk) and a BBQ.

Very pleasant, and particularly memorable as it’s the first time I’ve managed to entice Mrs Sloth onto her bike (a Dawes Stirling) in about 10 months.

Only a couple of miles each way, but better than nothing. Also, the scrummiest coleslaw I’ve ever eaten.

I did 55 miles yesterday at the tail of a 200 mile week, so I don’t feel too guilty.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 May 2018)

after trying Fineshade woods,no parking Rammed then Deen Park ,no cash for entry we ended up at a Gates garden centre at cold overton near Oakham.
extreme garden centre as its all on a steep hill !! let your trolly go and it would be skittles 
nice lunch ,£70 on plants and then stopped at the Colywestern Slater for some perfect Everards Tiger..
bloody warm day and i feel a bit


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5236496, member: 21629"]La la la ...

View attachment 408150
[/QUOTE]
What about when it gets warm though?


----------



## Andrew_P (7 May 2018)

A few too many semi or completely nakid middle age men's bodies on today's CC catch up...


----------



## raleighnut (7 May 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> A few too many semi or completely nakid middle age men's bodies on today's CC catch up...


----------



## Salty seadog (7 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5236577, member: 21629"]Then I will start wasting money for ice cream.[/QUOTE]

That's not a waste of money.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2018)

Truck has already been through my neighborhood, Monday night 5 p.m. like clockwork. Ice cream must be big business around here.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2018)

Nice 10-ish mile round trip into town on the bike to do a spot of retail therapy and yellow stickering with the parental unit - and sort of celebrate her "getting back into the saddle" following hip surgery end of February.

Altogether too many people sporting the lobster look (ouch, that'll be painful) - muggins stuck to her usual factor 50. Loads of bods on bikes around (nice to see) and loads of wibbly wobbly large people wearing not a lot (not so nice to see).

Fun was had by the two of us, and we picked up some good YS bargains (fish, fruit & veg plus some other nice bits and bobs) as we were the only regulars there today.

Had a lovely supper while watching the final session of the snooker; cold chicken, salad (spinach, lettuce, chard, pea shoots, cherry toms, cucumber, home made vinaigrette), bread & butter and a punnet of raspberries for afters.


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2018)

Morning. Schrodie feels that he has missed out on cuddles over the weekend as we had huge long cuddles on the floor this morning. Tummy tickles , ear rubs, and putting his head into my hand. It was his self imposed exile ! He thought the doggy people had brought a dog with them, they hadn't and would have loved gone stroke him. Yesterday he totally disappeared and it was only in the evening that he surfaced.
He is now asleep on my lap .


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 May 2018)

TVC said:


> @potsy about to go into Kos town. Chances of a kebab being consumed 100%.
> 
> @User I will be hanging around the pool bar later. Chances of white trousers being worn 100%.
> 
> @Fab Foodie Tavernas are going to be bothered, chances of trying some liquorice flavoured raw alcohol 100%


Apart from the white trousers, it sounds EPIC!!!


----------



## StuAff (8 May 2018)

Last night's entertainment was 'SUPER-DOOPER'!


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 May 2018)

StuAff said:


> Last night's entertainment was 'SUPER-DOOPER'!
> View attachment 408246


A real fave!!!


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2018)

Too hot to do much in the way of things constructive. Did a load of laundry and strung up some new wires in order to train my grape vine. It's the third year I've had it, and it looks like I might actually have some grapes this year 

Had a most excellent lunch of smoked salmon and prawn sandwich and a salad on the side: cucumber, cherry toms, mixed leaves, balsamic pickled onions and pear.

Need to pop to the post box later, and might do a bit of fettling on my MTB, and if I'm not too knackered, will go for a spin on the roadie to loosen the legs a bit.

Oh, and saw Mark Williams in the buff on the news at lunchtime. Not sure I can unsee that now.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2018)

Meant to add, both girls were given a dose of Advantage (passenger prevention) this morning.


----------



## raleighnut (8 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Meant to add, both girls were given a dose of Advantage (passenger prevention) this morning.


Yep, did my 'pride' a couple of days ago, they were getting a touch scratting.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, did my 'pride' a couple of days ago, they were getting a touch scratting.



The fact that they're shedding like the clappers doesn't help matters.  I'm combing out handfuls at a time right now, am thinking of sending it all of to @hopless500 

Like to do it in the morning on a warm sunny day as I can turf them outside for the spot-on to dry. I've learnt the hard way about a dose of spot on being spread over my bed and having an itchy cat for a fortnight before I can re-apply.


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2018)

I hate dramatic


----------



## slowmotion (8 May 2018)

I was introduced to Chicken Marbella on Saturday night.
https://ottolenghi.co.uk/roasted-chicken-legs-with-dates-olives-and-capers-shop

There are loads of other less poncy versions.

Seek it out. It's fantastic.


----------



## Speicher (8 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I hate dramatic



Is that the word "dramatic", over-used in The News? or a general sense that everything needs to be a drama because some people get bored.


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2018)

Speicher said:


> Is that the word "dramatic", over-used in The News? or a general sense that everything needs to be a drama because some people get bored.


It usually takes so long that I forget what they were talking about .


----------



## Andrew_P (8 May 2018)

Mundane news on a cycling forum but i rode my bike today, first time since September, not done 200 miles in a year from 7000+ a year the previous Six years.

Still feel like shoot but enjoyed it.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2018)

I have just eaten two tangerines.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2018)

I am baking a pizza.
I saw three giant fish in the pond at work. 
I also saw a Maserati on the road today.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 May 2018)

I have just arrived at a my hotel for this night in Alexandria.... supping a G&T at the bar whilst the check-in queue diminishes....

Been travelling since 1030 this morning. The flights were dry :-(


----------



## Speicher (9 May 2018)

Oh dear, you have my symphonies. Have a  while Hills is asleep.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2018)

Even though I can't drink anymore, gin and tonic represents civilization to me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 May 2018)

Today I have ordered a Cobb Pro BBQ/Oven. We need smokeless where we live... and any bbq that can cook a full roast chicken dinner is OK by me!!
https://www.cobb-bbq.co.uk/How.aspx

For which @slowmotion recipe sounds a contender...

Aaaaand, a Cadac Safari Chef! A gas jobby!
https://www.leisureoutlet.com/campi...es/128354-cadac-safari-chef-2-pro-qr-barbeque

For when life is too short to light charcoal. 

Both are for home, beach and motorhome usage.
Particularly looking forward to using the Cobb. When using our existing bbq yesterday one neighbour jokingly asked if the smoke signals had been recieved yet...


----------



## hopless500 (9 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today I have ordered a Cobb Pro BBQ/Oven. We need smokeless where we live... and any bbq that can cook a full roast chicken dinner is OK by me!!
> https://www.cobb-bbq.co.uk/How.aspx
> 
> For which @slowmotion recipe sounds a contender...
> ...


Tut to the 2nd one. You have a cooker in the house already. And in the van.
Another tut.


----------



## slowmotion (9 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today I have ordered a Cobb Pro BBQ/Oven. We need smokeless where we live... and any bbq that can cook a full roast chicken dinner is OK by me!!
> https://www.cobb-bbq.co.uk/How.aspx
> 
> For which @slowmotion recipe sounds a contender...
> ...


Fabbers, old bean, Chicken Marbella simply has to be your first port of call.


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2018)

pauses !


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am baking a pizza.
> I saw three giant fish in the pond at work.
> I also saw a Maserati on the road today.


Are the first two connected in anyway ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just arrived at a my hotel for this night in Alexandria.... supping a G&T at the bar whilst the check-in queue diminishes....
> 
> Been travelling since 1030 this morning. The flights were dry :-(


Did you have an ice cold lager ?


----------



## Katherine (9 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Did you have an ice cold lager ?


That's when you've arrived by landrover through the desert.


----------



## Katherine (9 May 2018)

User said:


> Pavlova? Sticky toffee pudding? Ice cream?


Edited. Thanks


----------



## postman (9 May 2018)

We have ants running about in the kitchen,a visit to the shops for ants KILLING powder,on the cards this morning,but i guess when the rain comes they will go.


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> That's when you've arrived by landrover through the desert.


Did he take their van ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2018)

User said:


> I just had visions of Fabbers fighting his way through a pavlova...
> 
> 
> ...and enjoying every minute of it.


I think you will find it is more like rice pudding with a thin crust on top .


----------



## dave r (9 May 2018)

postman said:


> We have ants running about in the kitchen,a visit to the shops for ants KILLING powder,on the cards this morning,but i guess when the rain comes they will go.



They never got as far as the kitchen, I spotted ants in the hall got the ant powder out and treated them before they got any further.


----------



## mybike (9 May 2018)

About to wander into town for my weekly bacon and egg roll. Well it would be a bacon and egg roll if the guy who runs the market fryup weren't on holiday. Have to see what I can find.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 May 2018)

I'm just going to take my dog round the block for a shoot.


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2018)

I'm going to have to chase up my prescription for my treatment . I haven't heard anything yet .


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Are the first two connected in anyway ?


No, simply random mundane occurrences. The pizza was from a place where they make the pizza, and you bake it. It is very consistent and excellent.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today I have ordered a Cobb Pro BBQ/Oven. We need smokeless where we live... and any bbq that can cook a full roast chicken dinner is OK by me!!
> https://www.cobb-bbq.co.uk/How.aspx
> 
> For which @slowmotion recipe sounds a contender...
> ...


Safari cookers! I have one, it is supposed to use a newspaper to cook hot dogs, etc. I just use charcoal, but it is light and efficient.




from the web.


----------



## potsy (9 May 2018)

Day 3 and all is well, even got lunch paid for by the bosses yesterday for sitting in on a 'working lunch' meeting.

It will all go back to the usual chaos once a certain colleague gets his arris back from his little accident


----------



## I like Skol (9 May 2018)

Hmmm! A Wiggle box has just turned up without the Haribo? I reckon THE DISCOUNTS they keep giving to @jowwy must be starting to bite?


----------



## TVC (9 May 2018)

potsy said:


> Day 3 and all is well, even got lunch paid for by the bosses yesterday for sitting in on a 'working lunch' meeting.
> 
> It will all go back to the usual chaos once a certain colleague gets his arris back from his little accident


Day 4 in the Aegean and all is well, Lu is going to pay for my kebab tonight.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2018)

I had a bacon roll for lunch. 

Got my internet back after being internet-less since last night. They're working on the railway nearby and I suspect their comms network is interfering with mine. It's also bollixing up my tv and mobile phone reception. It's a right PITA.


----------



## jowwy (9 May 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Hmmm! A Wiggle box has just turned up without the Haribo? I reckon THE DISCOUNTS they keep giving to @jowwy must be starting to bite?


They should give my etap for free, after messing me about so much


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 May 2018)

Oooo look what i just saw....


----------



## Andrew_P (9 May 2018)

They make Chicken nuggets in some obscure places.


----------



## TVC (9 May 2018)

User said:


> Souvlaki or gyros?


A big dirty gyros with chips, rice and flat bread


----------



## potsy (9 May 2018)

A dodgy looking guy stood outside Aldi the other week asked me for 12p, I had no change on me.

Tonight the same guy was there again, looking like he'd just been dragged over the border from Yorkshire.

No teeth, no hair, crutches, still looking for 12p.

Not sure what he's planning to buy with it


----------



## potsy (9 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5238676, member: 21629"]Did he look like this?

View attachment 408455
[/QUOTE]
Mmmm not quite


----------



## potsy (9 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5238691, member: 21629"]Ah good then. I thought mirrors started talking to you.[/QUOTE]
I try not to look in mirrors these days, keep seeing a fat bloke with patches of grey hair staring back at me


----------



## 400bhp (9 May 2018)

potsy said:


> I try not to look in mirrors these days, keep seeing a fat bloke with patches of grey hair staring back at me



I see you're still working with Skolly then


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 May 2018)

TVC said:


> Day 4 in the Aegean and all is well, Lu is going to pay for my kebab tonight.


She's a keeper....


----------



## potsy (9 May 2018)

400bhp said:


> I see you're still working with Skolly then


Only one of us does any actual work, but yes


----------



## Milzy (9 May 2018)

My cat was locked in the loft all evening.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 May 2018)

Milzy said:


> My cat was locked in the loft all evening.



It's possible there is a nest of starling chicks in the loft here .


----------



## Salty seadog (9 May 2018)

potsy said:


> Only one of us does any actual work, but yes



Can we poll for opinions?


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 May 2018)

Trying to keep-up with @Lullabelle and @TVC ponciness....


----------



## slowmotion (9 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Trying to keep-up with @Lullabelle and @TVC ponciness....
> 
> View attachment 408470
> View attachment 408471
> View attachment 408472


Where are you Fabbers?


----------



## StuAff (9 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Trying to keep-up with @Lullabelle and @TVC ponciness....
> 
> View attachment 408470
> View attachment 408471
> View attachment 408472


Now that's an odd plateful.....


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2018)

Cycled to the Co-op at teatime for the yoghurt requested by parental unit.

Acquired said yoghurt on YS. Also acquired on YS was a camembert, two chunks of jarlsberg, blueberries and a bag of spinach. Loads of sausages dated for tomorrow. Will chance my arm as I have to go that way en route to picking up a new battery for the mower.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> That's when you've arrived by landrover through the desert.


They must have been in that bar an awful long time ! The war in North Africa ended in 1943 and the Land rover wasn't invented until 1947 .


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Where are you Fabbers?


Cairo dear chap.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2018)

It is a lovely bright clear sunny morning here .


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2018)

StuAff said:


> Now that's an odd plateful.....



Lamb cutlets lightly marinaded in local spices, grilled veg, babaganoush, flatbread... normal for here!

Lamb melted in the mouth, smokey Aub loviness and your own table bbq to keep it warm....
Exquisite in every way :-))))


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2018)

Network Rail just said on the TV that they will introducing digital technology on the railway. I wonder if that will mean real engine sounds and smoke ?


----------



## Lullabelle (10 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Trying to keep-up with @Lullabelle and @TVC ponciness....
> 
> View attachment 408470
> View attachment 408471
> View attachment 408472



On Tuesday evening we had a poncy meal in the hotels second restaurant, the first 2 courses were served on slate


----------



## Lullabelle (10 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Cairo dear chap.



Have you booked a trip on the night boat


----------



## TVC (10 May 2018)

User said:


> It's wet and grey here...


I've just been outside cloud spoting. No luck yet.

We are doing culture today, many Greek ruins to look at. There is still a fair amount of damage to be seen from the earthquake too


----------



## Katherine (10 May 2018)

Gorgeous morning. Lots of recent sunshine and then a bit of rain and now everywhere is looking very green.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2018)

There was an interesting bit on Breakfast TV just now. Some peeps were carrying out some tests on a 4 1/2 thousand year old body and have discovered the DNA of an extinct virus in the bones .


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> That's when you've arrived by landrover through the desert.


Indeed!
Had a G&T! The local lager is rather like a mouldy rice pudding ....







Sadly no Sylvia Simms though :-(


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Have you booked a trip on the night boat


I could have but it would have been Madness....


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2018)

User said:


> A fine balanced diet.


My body is a temple....


----------



## mybike (10 May 2018)

potsy said:


> A dodgy looking guy stood outside Aldi the other week asked me for 12p, I had no change on me.
> 
> Tonight the same guy was there again, looking like he'd just been dragged over the border from Yorkshire.
> 
> ...



Our local one has been in court, CBO for being aggressive.



Fab Foodie said:


> Cairo dear chap.



And there I was thinking the blurred pictures were Las Vegas. All very bazaar.



Illaveago said:


> Network Rail just said on the TV that they will introducing digital technology on the railway. I wonder if that will mean real engine sounds and smoke ?



Probably more stopping than going.



TVC said:


> I've just been outside cloud spoting. No luck yet.
> 
> We are doing culture today, many Greek ruins to look at. There is still a fair amount of damage to be seen from the earthquake too





Fab Foodie said:


> My body is a temple....



Anybody else see a connection?


----------



## StuAff (10 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Lamb cutlets lightly marinaded in local spices, grilled veg, babaganoush, flatbread... normal for here!
> 
> Lamb melted in the mouth, smokey Aub loviness and your own table bbq to keep it warm....
> Exquisite in every way :-))))


Good stuff. It looked to me like pizza and scrambled egg on there. Which would not have been exquisite!


----------



## ianrauk (10 May 2018)




----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2018)

I have had geese try to board my bus before , though. The other day, I had to stop for wild turkeys crossing a street near where I live.
http://wglt.org/post/why-north-normal-was-ground-zero-these-quirky-turkeys#stream/0
http://wglt.org/post/why-are-wild-turkeys-wandering-through-bloomington-normal


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have had geese try to board my bus before , though. The other day, I had to stop for wild turkeys crossing a street near where I live.
> http://wglt.org/post/why-north-normal-was-ground-zero-these-quirky-turkeys#stream/0
> http://wglt.org/post/why-are-wild-turkeys-wandering-through-bloomington-normal


Thought Bloomington was Illinois?


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have had geese try to board my bus before , though. The other day, I had to stop for wild turkeys crossing a street near where I live.
> http://wglt.org/post/why-north-normal-was-ground-zero-these-quirky-turkeys#stream/0
> http://wglt.org/post/why-are-wild-turkeys-wandering-through-bloomington-normal




I have been reading the article called GLT's Grow, which is very interesting and covered a wide range of garden "questions".


----------



## hopless500 (10 May 2018)

Prepare yourselves.... @TVC has spent money in a white trouser shop


----------



## TVC (10 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> My body is a temple....


If it's like the ones round here then it's a ruin.


----------



## TVC (10 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Prepare yourselves.... @TVC has spent money in a white trouser shop


I had too, it was just sooooo inviting


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Lamb cutlets lightly marinaded in local spices, grilled veg, babaganoush, flatbread... normal for here!
> 
> Lamb melted in the mouth, smokey Aub loviness and your own table bbq to keep it warm....
> Exquisite in every way :-))))



Oh man, that sounds lush...


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2018)

Boring morning doing stuff that needed doing.

But I have taken the makings of a fish pie out of the freezer (salmon, smoked haddock, raw king prawns, raw scallops).


----------



## postman (10 May 2018)

Technical job tomorrow.I have to hang two large photographs.One taken by my daughter fro the top of the Empire State Building and the other belongs to Mrs Postman a shot of the Grand Canyon.Both have been professionally framed,i hope i spelt thart right.So i have measured three times to find the middle of the wall(s).Going to put them up on two hooks,they have got to be level.Going to take my time.Centre line has already been marked out today.I hope my drill works.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2018)

I have just eaten a banana.

In other news, I now have a new battery for the mower, and there was nothing worth having in the YS cabinet in the Co-op - only a couple of sandwiches, some sad-looking vegetables and two pints of skimmed milk.


----------



## slowmotion (10 May 2018)

The first of the tit's eleven eggs hatched this afternoon.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2018)

Something in Cairo has upset my cast-iron constitution....


----------



## Salty seadog (10 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5239612, member: 21629"]Started a new job as a forklift driver 3 weeks ago. Agency worker as usual. Few days ago I was offered another forklift job from another agency and accepted it. Told to my current agency consultant that I'm leaving because of that new job. 10 minutes later agency consultant and agency manager came to me with an offer of a job as warehouse supervisor - "we can't let you go". Sky high wages, forklift driving + doing some paperwork etc, mama mia I love it.[/QUOTE]

Fantastic


----------



## raleighnut (10 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5239612, member: 21629"]Started a new job as a forklift driver 3 weeks ago. Agency worker as usual. Few days ago I was offered another forklift job from another agency and accepted it. Told to my current agency consultant that I'm leaving because of that new job. 10 minutes later agency consultant and agency manager came to me with an offer of a job as warehouse supervisor - "we can't let you go". Sky high wages, forklift driving + doing some paperwork etc, mama mia I love it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5239612, member: 21629"]Started a new job as a forklift driver 3 weeks ago. Agency worker as usual. Few days ago I was offered another forklift job from another agency and accepted it. Told to my current agency consultant that I'm leaving because of that new job. 10 minutes later agency consultant and agency manager came to me with an offer of a job as warehouse supervisor - "we can't let you go". Sky high wages, forklift driving + doing some paperwork etc, mama mia I love it.[/QUOTE]
Excellent. I hope you get on well in the new role.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5239612, member: 21629"]Started a new job as a forklift driver 3 weeks ago. Agency worker as usual. Few days ago I was offered another forklift job from another agency and accepted it. Told to my current agency consultant that I'm leaving because of that new job. 10 minutes later agency consultant and agency manager came to me with an offer of a job as warehouse supervisor - "we can't let you go". Sky high wages, forklift driving + doing some paperwork etc, mama mia I love it.[/QUOTE]
And you said they might not like you.

Hope you enjoy the new job.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2018)

@User21629 BRILLIANT NEWS!!!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Something in Cairo has upset my cast-iron constitution....


It’s dysentry, I’m certain!!!


----------



## raleighnut (10 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> It’s dysentry, I’m certain!!!


No 'Works Issue' Imodium ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> No 'Works Issue' Imodium ?


Nope.... just one of those large blue industria paper rolls!


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Nope.... just one of those large blue industria paper rolls!


Not


----------



## StuAff (10 May 2018)

Hopefully it's soft at least. In my school days the Hampshire County Council issue stuff was shiny and hard. Ouch.....


----------



## Salty seadog (10 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> It’s dysentry, I’m certain!!!



Don't tempt fate .....oh hang on that's destiny ...


----------



## postman (10 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5239612, member: 21629"]Started a new job as a forklift driver 3 weeks ago. Agency worker as usual. Few days ago I was offered another forklift job from another agency and accepted it. Told to my current agency consultant that I'm leaving because of that new job. 10 minutes later agency consultant and agency manager came to me with an offer of a job as warehouse supervisor - "we can't let you go". Sky high wages, forklift driving + doing some paperwork etc, mama mia I love it.[/QUOTE]



I am so pleased for you.Well done.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Don't tempt fate .....oh hang on that's destiny ...


She was an Angel.


----------



## raleighnut (10 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Nope.... just one of those large blue industria paper rolls!


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Something in Cairo has upset my cast-iron constitution....



I'd say Delhi Belly or Montezuma's Revenge - but you're in the wrong country for either. 

Perhaps a cork might help thought...


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5239612, member: 21629"]Started a new job as a forklift driver 3 weeks ago. Agency worker as usual. Few days ago I was offered another forklift job from another agency and accepted it. Told to my current agency consultant that I'm leaving because of that new job. 10 minutes later agency consultant and agency manager came to me with an offer of a job as warehouse supervisor - "we can't let you go". Sky high wages, forklift driving + doing some paperwork etc, mama mia I love it.[/QUOTE]

Wheeeeeeeeeeeee, how fabby is that?


----------



## slowmotion (10 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'd say Delhi Belly or Montezuma's Revenge - but you're in the wrong country for either.
> 
> Perhaps a cork might help thought...


It's a genuine case of Gyppy Tummy......

http://www.oxfordreference.com/view/10.1093/acref/9780199829941.001.0001/acref-9780199829941-e-21695


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> It’s dysentry, I’m certain!!!


I really hope it iysentry.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> It's a genuine case of Gyppy Tummy......
> 
> http://www.oxfordreference.com/view/10.1093/acref/9780199829941.001.0001/acref-9780199829941-e-21695


Well every day is a school day!


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> It's a genuine case of Gyppy Tummy......
> 
> http://www.oxfordreference.com/view/10.1093/acref/9780199829941.001.0001/acref-9780199829941-e-21695



Ah, so *that's* what the Egyptian version of it is called...


----------



## Salty seadog (10 May 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I really hope it iysentry.



I see what you did there ....


----------



## Katherine (10 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5239612, member: 21629"]Started a new job as a forklift driver 3 weeks ago. Agency worker as usual. Few days ago I was offered another forklift job from another agency and accepted it. Told to my current agency consultant that I'm leaving because of that new job. 10 minutes later agency consultant and agency manager came to me with an offer of a job as warehouse supervisor - "we can't let you go". Sky high wages, forklift driving + doing some paperwork etc, mama mia I love it.[/QUOTE]
Congratulations! Really well done to you. I am sure you deserve it.


----------



## slowmotion (10 May 2018)

Splendid news @User21629!


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well every day is a school day!


Or learn & live!


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Well every day is a school day!


Or learn & live!


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2018)

The fresh turkey I served to the girls this evening has gone down rather splendiferously. 

They might also have had a couple of scallops and king prawns each as well...


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2018)

@User21629 , so glad for your news. very glad to hear it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> It’s dysentry, I’m certain!!!


Will a BRAT Diet help?


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Will a BRAT Diet help?


Whassat then?


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5239612, member: 21629"]Started a new job as a forklift driver 3 weeks ago. Agency worker as usual. Few days ago I was offered another forklift job from another agency and accepted it. Told to my current agency consultant that I'm leaving because of that new job. 10 minutes later agency consultant and agency manager came to me with an offer of a job as warehouse supervisor - "we can't let you go". Sky high wages, forklift driving + doing some paperwork etc, mama mia I love it.[/QUOTE]
Congratulations on finding your new job .


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2018)

Went out for a cycle ride with my friends last night, tried my new camera out again. Bambi jumped out of a field and went hop, skip and a jump across the road in front of us, it is strange how small it looks being played back on the computer. At the time the Deer looked rather large.
When we got back one of my friends asked the other how many miles we had done . 8 was the reply according to his mileometer. My other friend and I gave each other a puzzled look, we thought it seemed more like 10. I measured our ride later using an Ordnance Survey map ,a piece of paper and pencil. 10 3/4 miles according to my calculations .


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2018)

Feeling a bit chilly here ! There is quite a bit of thin cloud about with some bits of light blue poking through.


----------



## TVC (11 May 2018)

User said:


> Lovely morning here today...


Not so bad here either, after bothering antiquities yesterday, today is a pool day.


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2018)

Well ! After letting the hospital know of my decision there has been silence. We have left messages on their answer machine and haven't yet received a reply !
We will send them an email later .


----------



## Lullabelle (11 May 2018)

User said:


> That's no way to describe the fragrant, and very youthful, Lu....


----------



## TVC (11 May 2018)

User said:


> I know - very rude of him. I think you should cut up his white trousers in revenge...


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2018)

User said:


> Have you been allocated a Macmillan Nurse? If so, get them to chase for you. Things get done when they get involved...


Not sure who it is ! I assumed the nurse was part of the hospital team organising things .


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2018)

TVC said:


> Not so bad here either, after bothering antiquities yesterday, today is a pool day.


Is that what you call those white trousers ?


----------



## TVC (11 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is that what you call those white trousers ?


Rude.

There was a small cloud earlier, but it has gone now.


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2018)

It is a bit windy out there ! The birds are being blown around in the sky quite a bit.
A few minutes ago a Red Kite flew over our back garden .


----------



## TVC (11 May 2018)

@User can you please confirm your waist size as I will be passing the white trouser shop later.

Thanks.


----------



## raleighnut (11 May 2018)

TVC said:


> @User can you please confirm your waist size as I will be passing the white trouser shop later.
> 
> Thanks.


I heard he'd lost some weight since you last bought him a pair.


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2018)

I thought that TVC and Fabfoodie had managed to fiddle holiday's in far off places . I have now come to the realisation that they have unselfishly gone there especially to vote for this country's entry in the Eurovision Song Contest .


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Whassat then?


Bananas, rice, apple sauce, toast. Gatorade a good addition. No dairy, no greasy foods.
https://www.webmd.com/children/brat-diet


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I thought that TVC and Fabfoodie had managed to fiddle holiday's in far off places . I have now come to the realisation that they have unselfishly gone there especially to vote for this country's entry in the Eurovision Song Contest .


@Fab Foodie , putting his guts on the line for Britain! Chapeau, sir.


----------



## TVC (11 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I thought that TVC and Fabfoodie had managed to fiddle holiday's in far off places . I have now come to the realisation that they have unselfishly gone there especially to vote for this country's entry in the Eurovision Song Contest .


No, nope and definitely not.

I voted Remain, but there are certain European entities that I would not be unhappy to see abolished.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I visited Clacton-on-Sea ‘s dumbest cycle path today.. on foot!
> 
> View attachment 406127


A better one for you.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> A better one for you.
> View attachment 408621


Where’s that useless one?


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Where’s that useless one?


Next to the new central library in the town centre, Piece Hall East entrance.


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2018)

User said:


> Is it actually a cycle path - or simply a set of steps with a cycle ramp (common in many parts of more cycle-friendly countries such as the Netherlands)?



You are supposed to ride down the steps. Easy on a mountain bike.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2018)

fossyant said:


> You are supposed to ride down the steps. Easy on a mountain bike.


That's designed for taking traffic in both directions though.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2018)

How wide are old pine or oak floorboards?


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> How wide are old pine or oak floorboards?


Six - Eight inches, industrial setting, Six inch, domestic setting.


----------



## TVC (11 May 2018)

The Mythos here is most drinkable. What a terrible life, ice cold beer and fresh made pizza by the pool. If only we were retired we could stay longer.


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2018)

I went to my doctor's to have my prescriptions changed back to them rather than having them sent to the pharmacy as they were taking far too long.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2018)

Got the mower fettled this morning with the bits I picked up yesterday and have mowed around the house. Will do a bit more shortly, but I'm running low on fuel (thought I had a can in the garage, but no, it's empty) so need to be careful. Don't want the cr*p at the bottom of the tank being sucked into the small fiddly bits.

Had a nice lunch of avocado on rye toast, cherry tomatoes, a lovely ripe pear, some blueberries and two mugs of tea.


----------



## hopless500 (11 May 2018)

Chinese coming up shortly


----------



## Andrew_P (11 May 2018)

Phew thought we were going to have White Trouser Gate..

Worse still I was concerned with every scroll Fab was going to provide some evidence of his tummy upset..


----------



## MikeG (11 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> .......Had a nice lunch of avocado on rye toast, cherry tomatoes, a lovely ripe pear, some blueberries and two mugs of tea.



Friday is a fasting day, Reynard. I suffer enough with Jamie & Jimmy through the winter, without you doing this to me in the summer......


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Got the mower fettled this morning with the bits I picked up yesterday and* have mowed around the house. *Will do a bit more shortly, but I'm running low on fuel (thought I had a can in the garage, but no, it's empty) so need to be careful. Don't want the cr*p at the bottom of the tank being sucked into the small fiddly bits.
> 
> Had a nice lunch of avocado on rye toast, cherry tomatoes, a lovely ripe pear, some blueberries and two mugs of tea.


Wouldn't the garden be a better place, or have you really deep carpets you wanted trimming?


----------



## Katherine (11 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Well ! After letting the hospital know of my decision there has been silence. We have left messages on their answer machine and haven't yet received a reply !
> We will send them an email later .


How frustrating! 
Hope you get some progress soon.


----------



## postman (11 May 2018)

On Monday i was supposed to go to see my old mate Ernie 90 years old,who lives in Hunmanby.A four day visit,which i was looking forward to,after doing some serious heavy gardening work this week.Well this morning,his carer,who calls everyday to get him up and make his breakfast,found him in a distressed state,unable to breath properly.He rang me and i have never heard anyone struggle to talk like he did,then he started to cough violently.It looks like my visit is off,so will you all think about him,and wish him a speedy recovery.

An ambulance was called and he was being rushed to Hospital.


----------



## Katherine (11 May 2018)

postman said:


> On Monday i was supposed to go to see my old mate Ernie 90 years old,who lives in Hunmanby.A four day visit,which i was looking forward to,after doing some serious heavy gardening work this week.Well this morning,his carer,who calls everyday to get him up and make his breakfast,found him in a distressed state,unable to breath properly.He rang me and i have never heard anyone struggle to talk like he did,then he started to cough violently.It looks like my visit is off,so will you all think about him,and wish him a speedy recovery.


Will do.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Friday is a fasting day, Reynard. I suffer enough with Jamie & Jimmy through the winter, without you doing this to me in the summer......



Sowwy xxx  I skipped breakfast, if it's any consolation.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't the garden be a better place, or have you really deep carpets you wanted trimming?





Well, house sits plonked, almost in the corner of the garden. So yes, I do mow *around* the house. Outside.


----------



## TVC (11 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Chinese coming up shortly


I think Fabbers had a similar problem the other night.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5239612, member: 21629"]Started a new job as a forklift driver 3 weeks ago. Agency worker as usual. Few days ago I was offered another forklift job from another agency and accepted it. Told to my current agency consultant that I'm leaving because of that new job. 10 minutes later agency consultant and agency manager came to me with an offer of a job as warehouse supervisor - "we can't let you go". Sky high wages, forklift driving + doing some paperwork etc, mama mia I love it.[/QUOTE]
That is fantastic news, i'm so proud of all you have achieved in the last 18mths.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2018)

A marmoset is loose in London, I hear.


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> How frustrating!
> Hope you get some progress soon.


They seem to have forgotten ! They have now sent my doctor an email so illI see if it is ready next week .


----------



## pjd57 (11 May 2018)

Cycled to Asda this morning , had just got to the car park when I realised I didn't have a lock with me.
So it was an extra couple of miles on my bike.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2018)

postman said:


> On Monday i was supposed to go to see my old mate Ernie 90 years old,who lives in Hunmanby.A four day visit,which i was looking forward to,after doing some serious heavy gardening work this week.Well this morning,his carer,who calls everyday to get him up and make his breakfast,found him in a distressed state,unable to breath properly.He rang me and i have never heard anyone struggle to talk like he did,then he started to cough violently.It looks like my visit is off,so will you all think about him,and wish him a speedy recovery.
> 
> An ambulance was called and he was being rushed to Hospital.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Cycled to Asda this morning , had just got to the car park when I realised I didn't have a lock with me.
> So it was an extra couple of miles on my bike.


They let you cycle round the store!!


----------



## slowmotion (12 May 2018)

Mrs Tit is now sitting on nine tiny pink scraps of life. They open their tiny yellow-rimmed mouths when she comes back to the nest with bits of grubs.


----------



## mybike (12 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> @Fab Foodie , putting his guts on the line for Britain! Chapeau, sir.



On or over?


----------



## slowmotion (12 May 2018)




----------



## Lullabelle (12 May 2018)

One of the good things about this hotel is the young Greek lads .


----------



## TVC (12 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> One of the good things about this hotel is the young Greek lads .


I am here you know.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 May 2018)

TVC said:


> I am here you know.


----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2018)

Morning. Not sure what the weather's doing, the sun seems to have broken through some high cloud .


----------



## slowmotion (12 May 2018)




----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2018)

Have you seen the huge number of abandoned cycles in China ? I just happened to see a clip and it was jaw dropping ! 

I think they totally underestimated the number in that song .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Have you seen the huge number of abandoned cycles in China ? I just happened to see a clip and it was jaw dropping !
> 
> I think they totally underestimated the number in that song .


Wasn’t that song in Beijing only?


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 May 2018)

new specs day,or rather picking new ones.
scrip has changed and my tinted specs have a different scrip to my clears!!
that might explain the headache and migraines im having a lot of lately.


----------



## Katherine (12 May 2018)

User said:


> Looks like I’ve set a PB @ Haverhill.


 That is a good motivator to keep going. (I can't run for toffee).


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bananas, rice, apple sauce, toast. Gatorade a good addition. No dairy, no greasy foods.
> https://www.webmd.com/children/brat-diet


Eww....


----------



## potsy (12 May 2018)

User said:


> Looks like I’ve set a PB @ Haverhill.


How many hours? 

Do you take Jack to park run?


----------



## midlife (12 May 2018)

Could be a nice day for llama trekking


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Wasn’t that song in Beijing only?


No, I heard it in London....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> A marmoset is loose in London, I hear.


I simply have no idea what you're referring to!


----------



## Tizme (12 May 2018)

Failed to beat my THR PB set in November 2015 (for my right hip replacement), op table to discharge-23 hours, left hip on Wednesday, op table to discharge, 27 hours - but I did stay for lunch
The physiotherapist arrived at 9am to get me out of bed, to find me walking around on a single stick, fed up of lying in bed, told her we were off to "do the stairs" so I could get the tick in the box and go home! Looking forward to getting back on the bike, hopefully a short ride in 4 weeks or so!


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 May 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I simply have no idea what you're referring to!


https://www.upi.com/Loose-monkey-found-climbing-outside-London-apartment-building/5671526064886/
Now a Devon Marmoset.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Eww....


Beats diarrhea, tho.


----------



## postman (12 May 2018)

Timer for a rest,and looking at Monday and Tuesday weather forecast,two rides look planned.Not sure where yet.The big gardening job is finished for now,we have to wait till it's the right time to plant the copper beech hedge,at that price we don't want to lose any in hot weather.The rest of the garden has been weeded this morning,the shed,garage and greenhouse look fabulous all cleaned out of years of junk,i can now get to the gardening tools.This is what's going in,going to let it grow to five feet tall.So at the moment i have no more household jobs to do,except hang two pictures,it seems i bought the wrong sized hooks,i await sentencing next week.Mrs Postman can find them.


----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2018)

Just come back from an on the spur visit to Salisbury. We thought we would give some of the traders some business . Plus the fact it was free parking .


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Have you seen the huge number of abandoned cycles in China ? I just happened to see a clip and it was jaw dropping !
> 
> I think they totally underestimated the number in that song .



Yeah, on the news the other night. Just totally bonkers...


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2018)

This morning's planned ride was canned after a ghastly night's sleep. Feel really bleurgh. 

Did do a spot of gardening this morning before the rain hit - namely de-nettling the climbing roses. Between the nettles and the roses, I am a bit pincushioned.

Currently watching the canned F1 qually from Barcelona and sharing my onesie with a purry, sleepy tortie.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (12 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Have you seen the huge number of abandoned cycles in China ? I just happened to see a clip and it was jaw dropping !
> 
> I think they totally underestimated the number in that song .


@ianrauk posted a link to an article with a number of pictures of these abandoned bikes. Strangely beautiful images but so wasteful.



ianrauk said:


> Some amazing pictures of piles of parked, abandoned, dumped, seized and scrapped hire bikes in China
> 
> *Linky*
> 
> View attachment 401150


----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2018)

Salisbury Cathedral , Les Colombes exhibition, Salisbury City of Doves.


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 May 2018)

User said:


> Don’t tell Mr R....
> 
> 
> ...but I may have, kind of, bought myself another GPS...
> ...


Is that ready for camping on the South Coast ?


----------



## Hill Wimp (12 May 2018)

So it's raining heavily on the beach which is not normal. However I do need the water butt filling as it's only a 1/4 full.

Anyhow @Fab Foodie did yet another amazing meal on his new Cobb, now, cooker, newfangledgardencookingthing so we shouldn't starve whilst we are in the Outer Hebs next week.

We leave on Thursday so prepare yourself for dramatic and at time bleak photography.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2018)

It's pouring it down here too. I'm sat here with the cats, a slice of chocolate cake and Eurovision.


----------



## potsy (12 May 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> So it's raining heavily on the beach which is not normal. However I do need the water butt filling as it's only a 1/4 full.
> 
> Anyhow @Fab Foodie did yet another amazing meal on his new Cobb, now, cooker, newfangledgardencookingthing so we shouldn't starve whilst we are in the Outer Hebs next week.
> 
> We leave on Thursday so prepare yourself for dramatic and at time bleak photography.


Had to get the hosepipe out earlier to water the garden, been unusually dry in mancland recently


----------



## potsy (12 May 2018)

Another drive tomorrow, doggy visit number 2, if all goes well he'll be with us Monday.


----------



## hopless500 (12 May 2018)

Raining here too. Grass mowing and coop cleaning are off the agenda


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 May 2018)

Rainy here as well, on the edge of a front that will sag back north tomorrow, returning warmer temps and a brief respite from the rain. My niece is graduating college today, so I wasn't going to ride anyway. There may be big bike news next week though.


----------



## slowmotion (13 May 2018)

Midnight at Tit City.

She's sitting on about nine little chicks. They still are just scraps of flesh. It beats watching a shopping channel, or the news.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 May 2018)

Symphonic Band starting up. Very good.
Shenandoah.


----------



## TVC (13 May 2018)

It's raining.

Well we are back home, so it was expected


----------



## Lullabelle (13 May 2018)

Typical welcome home


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 May 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is that ready for camping on the South Coast ?


It’s for sleeping within-tent....


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 May 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Is that ready for camping on the South Coast ?


He camps everywhere!


----------



## potsy (13 May 2018)

TVC said:


> It's raining.
> 
> Well we are back home, so it was expected


Sun is out here, not expecting it to last as we venture to the dark side (Yorkshire)


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2018)

Morning. It is sunny here at the moment. I have been and made 2 lots of hot drinks and I am now listening to my wife learning some French on her phone .

I' m sure that she will be able to fit " The Shark is eating a Dolphin !" In to everyday conversation !


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2018)

We did the " Novichok ". Tour yesterday ! There are some areas which are still taped off with police making sure people don't enter. At least they have a sense of humour . We heard one say that if people felt unwell they should take Paracetamol and drink plenty of water.


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2018)

" The Shark is eating the Dolphin ! "

Please forgive me if you are listening to this in French and it does not sound correct as I have only just mastered this phrase in English !


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 May 2018)

that good drop of rain overnight was very welcome, nice still damp morning.
ive still got a headache grrr tho its a tension headache and not a migraine anymore.

think ill try and get a ride in today, fresh air and exercise might help


----------



## potsy (13 May 2018)

User said:


> How about some photos*?
> 
> 
> 
> *of the dog - not you.


Camera is charged and ready


----------



## postman (13 May 2018)

This i am informed is my next task,if i choose to do it.Mrs Postman has decided we need some shade to sit out in.Luckily for me 'it's in a kit form.

Shame is i can be a little like this bloke sometimes.
View: https://youtu.be/lo7l1QAe_es


----------



## Lullabelle (13 May 2018)

@User , this is TVC's favourite shop


----------



## Lullabelle (13 May 2018)

First load of washing is dry so the second lot is now out maybe do a third later, some ironing has been done. If I sit too long I will fall asleep


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> @User , this is TVC's favourite shop
> 
> 
> View attachment 408975



That shop is just one kid with a chocolate ice cream cone away from utter disaster.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 May 2018)

I am doing a 3rd lot of washing, there is only 2 of us


----------



## TVC (13 May 2018)

User said:


> Why isn’t TVC doing it?


I have my own chores thank you. 

We pick up the cat in a couple of hours, she will be a right grumps.


----------



## raleighnut (13 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I am doing a 3rd lot of washing, there is only 2 of us


Still trying to get the stains out of those white trousers?


----------



## potsy (13 May 2018)

Back from the badlands of Yorkshire, one more trip tomorrow then that will be it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 May 2018)

potsy said:


> Back from the badlands of Yorkshire, one more trip tomorrow then that will be it.


Came through unscathed?


----------



## potsy (13 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Came through unscathed?


Just!!


----------



## Lullabelle (13 May 2018)

Merlot is home and very relaxed, non of the usual pacing and calling.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Merlot is home and very relaxed, non of the usual pacing and calling.



She has only been back for 5 minutes and already there is litter scattered about.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2018)

Having a plumpitty day.

Though I have decanted a 12kg sack of cat biscuits and have chicken & vegetable soup simmering away in the crock pot.


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2018)

I went up to my pond to see how things were going. There are still loads of different sized tadpoles swimming around and Pond Skaters gliding around on the surface. I noticed a solitary Red Damsel fly flying around so I thought I would go around the other side of the pond to see if any had emerged. I was surprized when I saw this . 

It was massive !


----------



## Lullabelle (13 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> That shop is just one kid with a chocolate ice cream cone away from utter disaster.



Apparently they are part of a chain but in warn countries which is probably why I have never seen them over here


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2018)

On a train to London, hopefully make the 7.30 to Pompey. 288 miles cycled since Monday (plus the IOW night ride last Friday), Young Frankenstein on Monday night plus a couple of nights out with friends old and new off this place. Back to work tomorrow for a rest....


----------



## Lullabelle (13 May 2018)

Somebody has posted something horrible on facebook, they will be unfriended


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2018)

Feel happier after a plate of eggs, chips and peas. Just hope I can get some sleep tonight. (That's _without_ the weird dreams...)


----------



## Katherine (13 May 2018)

I did the ironing outside in the sunshine.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> I did the ironing outside in the sunshine.


Long exstension lead?


----------



## MikeG (13 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Feel happier after a plate of eggs, chips and peas. Just hope I can get some sleep tonight. (That's _without_ the weird dreams...)



Food talk is fine on a Sunday. Just fine. Any day but Friday......


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Food talk is fine on a Sunday. Just fine. Any day but Friday......


----------



## slowmotion (14 May 2018)

I volunteered my services as a lifter and shifter to a friend. We lugged a sofa out of a house in Fulham, strapped it to the roof rack on the van, and drove to his house a few miles away. Then we moved another sofa from upstairs to downstairs in his house, and dragged the sofa on top of the van to an upstairs room. Needless to say, all these manoeuvres were conducted through stairways and doorways that were almost too narrow.

By lunchtime, I was totally knackered and had developed the utmost respect for removals men.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 May 2018)

Chicken on to bake for dinner, watching _Dad's Army_ presently.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 May 2018)

I'm outside sitting in the sunshine looking at sheep. 
I'm aslo looking at my lemon tree wondering how I am going to use even half of those lemons if they all ripen together!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 May 2018)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm outside sitting in the sunshine looking at sheep.
> I'm aslo looking at my lemon tree wondering how I am going to use even half of those lemons if they all ripen together!


Best homemade lemonade uses honey  Just sayin’


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 May 2018)

Bike to work today, still got a fuzzy headache " 5 days now" but the suns shinning so pity to waste it.
B12 jab tomorrow, i usually feel a lot better a day after that.


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I volunteered my services as a lifter and shifter to a friend. We lugged a sofa out of a house in Fulham, strapped it to the roof rack on the van, and drove to his house a few miles away. Then we moved another sofa from upstairs to downstairs in his house, and dragged the sofa on top of the van to an upstairs room. Needless to say, all these manoeuvres were conducted through stairways and doorways that were almost too narrow.
> 
> By lunchtime, I was totally knackered and had developed the utmost respect for removals men.


How about the furniture designers who ensure every piece will fit through houses built to building regs.


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2018)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm outside sitting in the sunshine looking at sheep.
> I'm aslo looking at my lemon tree wondering how I am going to use even half of those lemons if they all ripen together!


Gin & Tonic


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2018)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm outside sitting in the sunshine looking at sheep.
> I'm aslo looking at my lemon tree wondering how I am going to use even half of those lemons if they all ripen together!


“When life gives you lemons, make lemonade”.
Elbert Hubbert 1915.


----------



## TVC (14 May 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Best homemade lemonade uses honey  Just sayin’


But doesn't that just taste like lemsip?


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2018)

It's a lovely bright sunny morning here .


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2018)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm outside sitting in the sunshine looking at sheep.
> I'm aslo looking at my lemon tree wondering how I am going to use even half of those lemons if they all ripen together!


Lemon marmalade ?


----------



## MikeG (14 May 2018)

First job today: admire sorry inspect yesterdays limewashing.


----------



## MikeG (14 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Lemon marmalade ?



Oh yes. There really was no need to ask the question, as there is only one answer...........


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> How about the furniture designers who ensure every piece will fit through houses built to building regs.


Yes ! It would also be helpful if they told you of problems about size . We had to have a window removed so that a new sofa could be fitted .


----------



## postman (14 May 2018)

Mrs Postman made a very good statement yesterday.We were on the M62 going to Manchester to see our Son.She said the Government make sure cars are roadworthy and safe,so how about the roads being car worthy.I thought that was very good.Another topic,at 14-33 Elaine Paige was on her radio programme and she said here comes the clowns,this was leading in to a requesat for that song by a listener,and just then we were in traffic and someone tried to cut us up by coming over a stop line near Manchester town centre,oh and another thing too many people use mobiles whilst driving on the M62.


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Yes ! It would also be helpful if they told you of problems about size . We had to have a window removed so that a new sofa could be fitted .


I had an instance where the delivery drivers from a furniture store suggested that was the only way a settee my ex bought once would fit into the flat.

The 2 armchairs which had the same profile as the settee had gone through the doorway and round the corner through another door on their sides with a bit of a wriggle so I knew the settee would do the same. These guys said that the settee wouldn't, due to the 'wriggle' needed to get the bun feet through the aperture so whipping out my trusty Cordless I unscrewed the feet and lo and behold in the sofa went.

The driver/bloke in charge offered me a job (probably jokingly) but I told him "You can't afford my wages"


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 May 2018)

TVC said:


> But doesn't that just taste like lemsip?


No, not at all, but lemonade made with honey does have all the health benefits without the nasty chemical taste of Lemsip.


----------



## Katherine (14 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Long exstension lead?


I have one made by Mr K just for this purpose.


----------



## Katherine (14 May 2018)

I was going to eat my breakfast outside but there was dew on my bench.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> First job today: admire sorry inspect yesterdays limewashing.


You’re growing limes as well?


----------



## potsy (14 May 2018)

Trabant fired up, back we go to the 1970's


----------



## TVC (14 May 2018)

potsy said:


> Trabant fired up, back we go to the 1970's


Watch out for old men in flat caps riding bathtubs down hill. They seem to think that's amusing, I saw a documentary about it once.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> “When life gives you lemons, make lemonade”.
> Elbert Hubbard 1915.


FTFY
Grew up near me, his birth place and memorial marker just a short bike ride away. 
Lost at sea, on the Lusitania.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> FTFY
> Grew up near me, his birth place and memorial marker just a short bike ride away.
> Lost at sea, on the Lusitania.


Same one?
Elbert Green Hubbard, Lost 
Passenger (Saloon class) 
Age: 58
(No biography available)

Alice Moore Hubbard, Lost 
Passenger (Saloon class) 
Age: 53
(No biography available)

Frederick Cole Amos Hubbard, Lost Passenger (Second class) 
Age: 24 (23?)
(No biography available)



http://www.liverpoolmuseums.org.uk/...people/find-people.aspx?letter=h&pageNumber=9


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2018)

Still haven't started treatment ! Even a Carrier Pigeon could have walked from Swindon in that time ! I'm waiting for a phone call from my doctor .


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> I was going to eat my breakfast outside but there was dew on my bench.


You often see a lot of young children doing that with mother' s having to wipe their faces afterwards !


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2018)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm outside sitting in the sunshine looking at sheep.
> I'm aslo looking at my lemon tree wondering how I am going to use even half of those lemons if they all ripen together!



Lemon marmalade of course, but also preserved lemons, lemon drizzle cake, lemon curd, candied peel...


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2018)

Bushed after a morning's furkling up of weeds and moving them to a compost heap that is growing exponentially.

About to scarf some sausage rolls for lunch.

Will have a kitchen afternoon as I need to bake some bread and sort out tonight's supper (spanakopita)


----------



## MikeG (14 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> ....... sort out tonight's supper (spanakopita)



Flaky pastry: good!

Spinach: what on earth are you thinking?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 May 2018)

A few days ago, I installed a water butt for rain water directed from the house roof. I did this as I was using 25 litres of water _every_ night on my plants. On a water meter, this could prove expensive....  Hence, the water butt. The rain on Saturday night filled it, all 150 litres . Used about 30 litres last night. Probably the same tonight. For free!


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Flaky pastry: good!
> 
> Spinach: what on earth are you thinking?



Puff pastry actually. I *should* be using filo, but found half a pack of puff in the freezer.

I happen to rather like spinach.  It's even better when mixed with feta and onions.


----------



## MikeG (14 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> .......I happen to rather like spinach.



You're just saying that. No-one likes spinach really.



> It's only edible when mixed with feta and onions.



I fixed that for you.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> You're just saying that. No-one likes spinach really.
> 
> I fixed that for you.


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2018)

I've got my tablets . They say they can make you feel drowzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 May 2018)

I think my NHS account must be over drawn.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2018)

The tiger bread in the oven is looking (and smelling) rather promising... 

Off to the kitchen to start chopping and frying onions.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 May 2018)

I Googled Tiger bread and was less envious than I was originally.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5244038, member: 21629"]I always eat sandwiches at work for lunch.

Took chicken and rice for today. Already been on a train to work when remembered that fork or spoon are left at home.

So I ate my lunch using Swiss knife blades (the model I own hasn't got a fork or spoon installed).

Nobody dared to ask me why I don't use a fork. Shy people.[/QUOTE]
You should have used your Swiss Army Knife to carve a cutlery set out of an old pallet....


----------



## TheDoctor (14 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Lemon marmalade of course, but also preserved lemons, lemon drizzle cake, lemon curd, candied peel...


A swimming-pool sized Gin and Tonic?


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> A swimming-pool sized Gin and Tonic?



I'm teetotal mate, that's not an option here


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2018)

TVC said:


> Watch out for old men in flat caps riding bathtubs down hill. They seem to think that's amusing, I saw a documentary about it once.


Didn’t one of them end-up leading the LibDems into coalition?


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2018)

Behold, how the lone egg floats upon a sea of baked-beans atop a raft of griddled Spam....








@Salty seadog how was the chicken wrapped in Pancetta eh?


----------



## Randomnerd (14 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5244205, member: 21629"]Wooden cutlery isn't so impressive.[/QUOTE]
Beg to differ....


----------



## Speicher (14 May 2018)

I like spooden woons.


----------



## slowmotion (14 May 2018)

I'm very fond of wooden spoons, especially for eating porridge. The bears got it right.


----------



## TVC (14 May 2018)

Wooden spoons are rubbish, especially when you are trying to warm your heroin.


----------



## StuAff (14 May 2018)

I've been awarded a few wooden spoons in my time...


----------



## slowmotion (14 May 2018)

TVC said:


> Wooden spoons are rubbish, especially when you are trying to warm your heroin.


I carved one out of sycamore when I was fifteen. My Mum burned it, but I don't think she had a heroin habit. Hey! What would I know?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Lemon marmalade of course, but also preserved lemons, lemon drizzle cake, lemon curd, candied peel...


never been a fan of marmalade but then I don't like peel or oranges.... (Unless they are straight off the tree...)... preserved lemons I have yet to fathom out what you use them for, lemon drizzle cake is an option, its easily dairy free.... lemon curd is harder to make a nice dairy free option with and candied peel should be banned.



Reynard said:


> I'm teetotal mate, that's not an option here


same here...


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Same one?
> Elbert Green Hubbard, Lost
> Passenger (Saloon class)
> Age: 58
> ...





The first two are the Hubbards once local to us.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elbert_Hubbard
This was the art and design colony he founded.
The artist who drew illustrations for L. Frank Baum's _Wizard of Oz_ also worked there.
L Frank Baums niece, Dorothy Gage, is buried in Bloomington.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roycroft

http://oz.wikia.com/wiki/Dorothy_Gage


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 May 2018)

I believe that my NHS account was well overdrawn as well... hence leaving the country. problem is that I think I am now overdrawn here as well... got a full spine MRI scan later today (issues with more discs failing) and have been told because of the scaffolding in my spine already I can't eat for 4 hours before the scan. So elevenses has just been eaten. It's 8:45am (or was at when I started)...


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5243880, member: 43827"]Just finished reading Jack Kerouac's 'On the Road'.

Ever had that feeling that you've just wasted a big chunk of your life that you'll never get back?[/QUOTE]
Great book. Loved it. A favorite of mine.


----------



## gaijintendo (15 May 2018)

I just corrupted a Smartmedia Card containing a bunch of songs I'd recorded over a decade ago.

Feeling a little bit heartbroken.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2018)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> never been a fan of marmalade but then I don't like peel or oranges.... (Unless they are straight off the tree...)... preserved lemons I have yet to fathom out what you use them for, lemon drizzle cake is an option, its easily dairy free.... lemon curd is harder to make a nice dairy free option with and candied peel should be banned.



But... but... but I *can't* make my favourite lebkuchen without candied peel. 

Preserved lemons are usually used in moroccan cooking - think lamb tagine.... There's also lemon granita or lemon sorbet, both of which are dairy free as well. IIRC you have chooks, and sorbets use up egg whites xxx


----------



## slowmotion (15 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Behold, how the lone egg floats upon a sea of baked-beans atop a raft of griddled Spam....
> 
> View attachment 409290
> 
> ...



I hope you have your bum gun to hand.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Behold, how the lone egg floats upon a sea of baked-beans atop a raft of griddled Spam....
> 
> View attachment 409290
> 
> ...



Wasn't this the fellow who had the squits the other day?


----------



## slowmotion (15 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wasn't this the fellow who had the squits the other day?


I think he's one of those masochist geezers.


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2018)

Morning. Another sunny start to the day with a bit of cloud about.


----------



## raleighnut (15 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Behold, how the lone egg floats upon a sea of baked-beans atop a raft of griddled Spam....
> 
> View attachment 409290
> 
> ...


You can tell your 'food ponce' background from that picture.....................................Freshly ground Black Pepper is a dead giveaway.


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2018)

Wabbit wotching ! They reckon there has been more than 60 percent decline in their numbers and they want people to look out for them .

Come to think of it ! I haven't seen that many fluffy bunny wunnies about.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> You can tell your 'food ponce' background from that picture.....................................Freshly ground Black Pepper is a dead giveaway.


Damn. I hasn’t even added the freshly grated Parmesan when I took the photo! I’m dead posh me....


----------



## Salty seadog (15 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Behold, how the lone egg floats upon a sea of baked-beans atop a raft of griddled Spam....
> 
> View attachment 409290
> 
> ...



The beans were green not baked... It was tres bon.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 May 2018)

@User21629 now has her own FLT....


----------



## potsy (15 May 2018)

User said:


> Mr R and Jack will have to do without me until tomorrow evening.


I'm sure they'll be counting the hours


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 May 2018)

potsy said:


> I'm sure they'll be counting the hours


Did you not get the party invitation?


----------



## TVC (15 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Did you not get the party invitation?


My trousers are pressed ready, I hope Reg wins this year, he was unbearable last time when he wasn't even nominated.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2018)

Cream crackered.

But that's all the errands done, a neighbour from further down the road entertained (comes round to collect for Christian Aid), lamb neck and an insane amount of garlic thrown in the crock pot, and root veg & tatties parboiled ready for roasting.

But I made some serious YS killings in the dry /damaged goods bins in Tesco this morning; chilli sauce, ketchup, cans of mixed beans, tampax, peanut butter, cans of sweetcorn... Every item cost between 20p and 46p.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5244975, member: 21629"]I feel like I've spent all last night inside a meat grinder participating as a piece of meat.

In human language I feel terrible.[/QUOTE]
Why whassupp?


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 May 2018)

User13710 said:


> I have rescued the pigeon that fell down the chimney first thing this morning, and I managed to do it without it getting loose and covering everything in soot. It only lost about half a carrier bag full of feathers in the process, and flew off quite briskly when liberated in the garden .


Not fat enough for the barbie?


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5245007, member: 21629"]If only I would know. Maybe it's my usual "May sickness" as I normally get really sick twice a year - December and May.[/QUOTE]
Maybug for sure....


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2018)

Cor ! The sand isn't half lumpy at Portland Bill !


----------



## hopless500 (15 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Wabbit wotching ! They reckon there has been more than 60 percent decline in their numbers and they want people to look out for them .
> 
> Come to think of it ! I haven't seen that many fluffy bunny wunnies about.


They are all here... eating my plants and running amok on the roads. I saw the tiniest baby rabbit a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> They are all here... eating my plants and running amok on the roads. I saw the tiniest baby rabbit a couple of hours ago.



Same here.

It's only a matter of time before I start being brought a succession of wabbity pwesents.


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2018)

It was a lovely day with bright blue skies and blue sea.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2018)

Supper was lush, btw... 

Lamb neck (on the bone) braised with mint and garlic, and a large tray of roast goodies (potatoes, carrots, parsnips, swede, onions seasoned with ras-el-hanout). Finished the meat off in the oven over the veggies, and turned the cooking juices into a fabby gravy by reducing down and thickening.

Am royally stuffed. There's a slice of choccy cake in the kitchen, but I wouldn't know where to put it LOL.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 May 2018)

After a lifetime of bird spotting i saw all these birds of prey today...a puffin, a ptarmigan and a peregrine pidgeon.

















Birds



__ Grant Fondo
__ 15 May 2018


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2018)

Our Reception class are learning about life cycles atm. Today I had to get a chick out of the cage for a child to hold and talk about with them, take a photo of the child holding it, put the chick back, wipe up any bits of poo or food from their feet, write down what the child said, ensure the child washed their hands properly....And I had to do this for every child in the class! There are 8 chicks, all different, which hatched 6 days ago and they're all in various stages of fluffy cuteness. 
This afternoon we released some butterflies, which had emerged from their chrysalis. We put them on some lavendar in the school garden.


----------



## hopless500 (15 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Same here.
> 
> It's only a matter of time before I start being brought a succession of wabbity pwesents.


I had one two days ago. Clearing up had me retching


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> Our Reception class are learning about life cycles atm. Today I had to get a chick out of the cage for a child to hold and talk about with them, take a photo of the child holding it, put the chick back, wipe up any bits of poo or food from their feet, write down what the child said, ensure the child washed their hands properly....And I had to do this for every child in the class! There are 8 chicks, all different, which hatched 6 days ago and they're all in various stages of fluffy cuteness.
> This afternoon we released some butterflies, which had emerged from their chrysalis. We put them on some lavendar in the school garden.


Reminds me of when our grade school janitor (also my cousin Siegfried) used to hatch eggs next to the ginormous boiler in the basement of the grade school, although there were no photos, recording of what children said,cleaning of said chickens,or probably, washing up.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I had one two days ago. Clearing up had me retching



With the girls around, one learns to develop a strong stomach. Dead or half eaten gifts I'm well used to. Even the postie has gotten used to minuetting around random bits of mouse. It're the rancid bits regurgitated in my bed that I kind of object to...


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> Our Reception class are learning about life cycles atm. Today I had to get a chick out of the cage for a child to hold and talk about with them, take a photo of the child holding it, put the chick back, wipe up any bits of poo or food from their feet, write down what the child said, ensure the child washed their hands properly....And I had to do this for every child in the class! There are 8 chicks, all different, which hatched 6 days ago and they're all in various stages of fluffy cuteness.
> This afternoon we released some butterflies, which had emerged from their chrysalis. We put them on some lavendar in the school garden.



Hope those chicks will be going to good homes afterwards hun xxx

Loads of orange tip butterflies in the garden today. Also saw a brimstone and one of those diddy blue ones.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Hope those chicks will be going to good homes afterwards hun xxx


They won't hit a plate in about 6 weeks?


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> After a lifetime of bird spotting i saw all these birds of prey today...a puffin, a ptarmigan and a peregrine pidgeon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You’ve no egrets then?


----------



## User10119 (16 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> Our Reception class are learning about life cycles atm. Today I had to get a chick out of the cage for a child to hold and talk about with them, take a photo of the child holding it, put the chick back, wipe up any bits of poo or food from their feet, write down what the child said, ensure the child washed their hands properly....And I had to do this for every child in the class! There are 8 chicks, all different, which hatched 6 days ago and they're all in various stages of fluffy cuteness.
> This afternoon we released some butterflies, which had emerged from their chrysalis. We put them on some lavendar in the school garden.



When I was at primary school we hatched chicks. And ducklings, goslings, and baby pheasants! It's the best part of 40 years ago, but I still remember the drama of watching bedraggled little chicks emerging from their shells - and that of a visiting lamb from Davison's farm down the road (probably a year or two before the school acquired its own orphan lamb to bottle feed) pooing in assembly 

Sod baselines and phonics checks, that's the kind of stuff that primary learning is made of.


----------



## Katherine (16 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5245353, member: 10119"]Sod baselines and phonics checks, that's the kind of stuff that primary learning is made of[/QUOTE]
We do those too! I've got to stay behind today to talk about the children meeting their expected targets.


----------



## hopless500 (16 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> With the girls around, one learns to develop a strong stomach. Dead or half eaten gifts I'm well used to. Even the postie has gotten used to minuetting around random bits of mouse. It're the rancid bits regurgitated in my bed that I kind of object to...


I'm used to it but stringy bits of rabbit and grey slimy bits in large quantities always get me


----------



## hopless500 (16 May 2018)

User said:


> Fabbers been cooking again?


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> They are all here... eating my plants and running amok on the roads. I saw the tiniest baby rabbit a couple of hours ago.



Are you stock piling them ? 

I didn't see any yesterday although there were some signs of some at Portland Bill .


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> We do those too! I've got to stay behind today to talk about the children meeting their expected targets.


 Are pupils allowed to hit. Ofsted people then ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2018)

User said:


> Fabbers been cooking again?


 
Do you mean Bad Foodie ?


----------



## Salty seadog (16 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> We do those too! I've got to stay behind today to talk about the children meeting their expected targets.



Ooooo, told to stay behind after class. Ummmmmmm, you're in trouble.


----------



## potsy (16 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I'm used to it but stringy bits of rabbit and grey slimy bits in large quantities always get me


Why do I suddenly feel like eating a kebab?


----------



## TVC (16 May 2018)

potsy said:


> Why do I suddenly feel like eating a kebab?


Because you are awake?


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2018)

User said:


> Fabbers been cooking again?


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Are you stock piling them ?
> 
> I didn't see any yesterday although there were some signs of some at Portland Bill .


You’re not allowed to say the word ‘Rabbit’ on Portland Bill. Locals get upset.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> You’re not allowed to say the word ‘Rabbit’ on Portland Bill. Locals get upset.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2018)

I think we spotted the " Captain's Log " yesterday !


----------



## postman (16 May 2018)

Postman is enjoying a homemade latte.Postman has hung two very valuable photos,taken on holidays,framed by a proper framing chap here in Meanwood.They are big.So Postie measured,measured again.Broke through the plaster with a bradawl.Then a small drill bit,medium slowly opening the right size,then finally the correct size.Plugs in to the holes,two correct picture hooks for each frame and a twist of the string,a slight pushing with the thumb and hey presto job done.


----------



## Speicher (16 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Are pupils allowed to hit. Ofsted people then ?



Yes they will lamb poon them!


----------



## MontyVeda (16 May 2018)

split my pants at work today... as in, proper split them, complete with comedic rrriiiiippppp noise. There was little i could do to hide it


----------



## MontyVeda (16 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I visited Clacton-on-Sea ‘s dumbest cycle path today.. on foot!
> 
> View attachment 406127


I quite like that... apart from the fact that I can only seem to push my bike from the RH side, so going up would be unusual.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> They won't hit a plate in about 6 weeks?



Generally the males will. Females usually go back to the farm of origin. That's the theory, anyway. In practice, it's not as clear cut despite what the blurb says with these schemes according to friends involved with animal rescue.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I'm used to it but stringy bits of rabbit and grey slimy bits in large quantities always get me



Oh dear... At least they're not in your bed, though...


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I think we spotted the " Captain's Log " yesterday !
> View attachment 409485



What stardate?


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

Off to carry on cutting the grass... ahem... weeds...

BBL.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2018)

I cut myself shaving this morning. 
With an electric razor


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

I have been cutting the grass.

I am 

Hence I am about to go warm myself up by heading out for a


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2018)

A steam train will be heading back up the mainline from Bristol to Paddington soon . I saw it earlier on it's way down . ETA Chippenhami 5.45. 
Clan Line . Merchant Navy Class .


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> A steam train will be heading back up the mainline from Bristol to Paddington soon . I saw it earlier on it's way down . ETA Chippenhami 5.45.
> Clan Line . Merchant Navy Class .



http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t18/t0516a.htm


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2018)

Here is a picture of Clan Line on it's way down earlier this afternoon .


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

Bike ride done (8 very windy miles), post-ride  consumed. Now sorting supper.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2018)

Changed my long-standing avatar for one I took of the downtown art-deco theater.


----------



## MikeG (16 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have been cutting the grass.
> 
> I am ........



Won't you think of the neighbours? Get dressed, woman!

In other news, I put another coat of limewash on the southern aspect of my house today. The conditions were ideal, because there was no direct sun, which dries limewash too quickly.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Won't you think of the neighbours? Get dressed, woman!
> 
> In other news, I put another coat of whitewash on the southern aspect of my house today. The conditions were ideal, because there was no direct sun, which dries limewash too quickly.


Limewash or whitewash?


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Won't you think of the neighbours? Get dressed, woman!



Unless the neighbours use some powerful binoculars that can see through a wood, they'd be none the wiser.


----------



## MikeG (16 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Unless the neighbours use some powerful binoculars that can see through a wood, they'd be none the wiser.



Is there anyone around here you can think of who lurks in dark and gloomy corners at odd hours of the night, just watching? Anyone at all?


----------



## MikeG (16 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Limewash or whitewash?



Well, whitewash is a limewash, but not all limewashes are a whitewash. Mine is a limewash.....a sort of sage greeny/ grey. The house used to be visible from a mile or two away, and now seems have vanished when approaching from the south.

But yeah, my mistake. I did say whitewash, for some unfathomable reason.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Well, whitewash is a limewash, but not all limewashes are a whitewash. Mine is a limewash.....a sort of sage greeny/ grey. The house used to be visible from a mile or two away, and now seems have vanished when approaching from the south.
> 
> But yeah, my mistake. I did say whitewash, for some unfathomable reason.


Hands okay?


----------



## MikeG (16 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Hands okay?



Yes, thanks. All three are just great.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yes, thanks. All three are just great.


A brush in two, a bucket in the third?


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Is there anyone around here you can think of who lurks in dark and gloomy corners at odd hours of the night, just watching? Anyone at all?



Well, my tortie is currently sitting across the room and staring at me. I think tonight's supper offering might not have been up to scratch.

Does that count?


----------



## MikeG (16 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, my tortie is currently sitting across the room and staring at me. I think tonight's supper offering might not have been up to scratch.
> 
> Does that count?



Only if it waves a scythe around menacingly. Assuming a lack of opposable thumbs, I'd say no.


----------



## MikeG (16 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> A brush in two, a bucket in the third?



What, and hold on to the ladder with my teeth? Are you mad?


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> What, and hold on to the ladder with my teeth? Are you mad?


Poor sense of balance?


----------



## MikeG (16 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Poor sense of balance?



No, rather a good one actually. Do you know, I can sit on a really small seat balanced on top of something with only two wheels, and stay on it all day without falling off. Usually. Isn't that impressive?


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Only if it waves a scythe around menacingly. Assuming a lack of opposable thumbs, I'd say no.



But she's got a jab that rival's Mike Tyson's. *And* her toes have got razor blades on the end of them.

Not to be messed with, is our Poppy...


----------



## MikeG (16 May 2018)

......and you let something as well armed and malevolent as that into your house? What are you thinking?


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> ......and you let something as well armed and malevolent as that into your house? What are you thinking?



Actually, it's double trouble here...


----------



## Katherine (16 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Hope those chicks will be going to good homes afterwards hun xxx





Reynard said:


> Generally the males will. Females usually go back to the farm of origin. That's the theory, anyway. In practice, it's not as clear cut despite what the blurb says with these schemes according to friends involved with animal rescue.



I'll find out and report back. We have to look after them for another week.


----------



## MikeG (16 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Actually, it's double trouble here...
> 
> View attachment 409614



Well, it's been nice knowing you Reynard. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Well, it's been nice knowing you Reynard. It's only a matter of time.



In that case, I'm keeping the chocolate fudge cake all to myself then.


----------



## slowmotion (16 May 2018)

Today I discovered how blue tits prevent their chicks from filling their nest with poo. It was grimly fascinating to observe, but seeing as how this is a family friendly forum, I'm not at liberty to elaborate. I do apologise.

Edit: BTW, it doesn't involve one of these....


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Today I discovered how blue tits prevent their chicks from filling their nest with poo. It was grimly fascinating to observe, but seeing as how this is a family friendly forum, I'm not at liberty to elaborate. I do apologise.
> 
> Edit: BTW, it doesn't involve one of these....



What, you're not going to manifest your inner Chris Packham? 

Baby birds deposit a "poo parcel" which the parents take outside and then it's "chocks away"


----------



## hopless500 (16 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> What, you're not going to manifest your inner Chris Packham?
> 
> Baby birds deposit a "poo parcel" which the parents take outside and then it's "chocks away"


Or faecal sac. But I def prefer poo parcel


----------



## slowmotion (16 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> What, you're not going to manifest your inner Chris Packham?
> 
> Baby birds deposit a "poo parcel" which the parents take outside and then it's "chocks away"


Oh, all right. I'll come clean. The chicks stick their bums in the air and exude a toothpaste-like bead , which Mum picks up in her beak straight off the bum. She then goes out of the nest. Lord knows what happens to the stuff.


----------



## hopless500 (16 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Oh, all right. I'll come clean. The chicks stick their bums in the air and exude a toothpaste-like bead , which Mum picks up in her beak straight off the bum. She then goes out of the nest. Lord knows what happens to the stuff.


She drops it as far away from the nest as she can. Stops predators from knowing there are chicks ...


----------



## slowmotion (16 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> She drops it as far away from the nest as she can. Stops predators from knowing there are chicks ...


Thank you. I was grimly fascinated by seeing the "housekeeping" on our little spy cam. I've even started whispering, Attenborough-style.


----------



## raleighnut (17 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Actually, it's double trouble here...
> 
> View attachment 409614


Only 2 though,






The 'black gang' Merlin & Cinders are elsewhere, up to mischief no doubt


----------



## MikeG (17 May 2018)

Where do you live raleighnut? I'll send help.


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2018)

Sunny morning here !


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2018)

On the news they said that 50% of people are now listening to digital radio. Does that mean that people are listening to digital in one ear whilst listening to FM in the other ?


----------



## MikeG (17 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> On the news they said that 50% of people are now listening to digital radio. Does that mean that people are listening to digital in one ear whilst listening to FM in the other ?



Well, if they did that they'd hear the FM a second or two ahead of the digital one. Yeah, the wonderful world of digital is behind, literally, good old fashioned FM, LW and MW. Remember when your TV used to turn on instantly with one push of one button? I have to use 2 different remotes, and remember a sequence of 11 button pushes in a process which takes over 30 seconds. Progress........ain't it wonderful? (Oh, and then, as predicted by Pink Floyd, I've got 13 channels of shoot on the TV to choose from)


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Well, if they did that they'd hear the FM a second or two ahead of the digital one. Yeah, the wonderful world of digital is behind, literally, good old fashioned FM, LW and MW. Remember when your TV used to turn on instantly with one push of one button? I have to use 2 different remotes, and remember a sequence of 11 button pushes in a process which takes over 30 seconds. Progress........ain't it wonderful? (Oh, and then, as predicted by Pink Floyd, I've got 13 channels of shoot on the TV to choose from)



And still they haven't managed to replicate that tiny little white dot that used to remain in the centre of the screen once you switched it off .


----------



## Lavender Rose (17 May 2018)

Having a surprisingly pleasant morning - It's pretty cold out and NO ONE HAS MENTIONED IT YET...It's a miracle! 

If you all didn't know, I work on reception at a leisure centre from 6:15-2:15 and constantly throughout the day get weather reports from customers. I REALLY DON'T CARE...I can see the weather outside....BREAK THE MOULD....DON'T BE BRITISH....talk to me about something else please.....


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2018)

Leisure Centre ! 


I thought leisure meant relaxation .


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2018)

I was just looking in our photograph album at a picture of me taken in the 50's at Chesil Beach . Ever the optimist! I have a bucket and spade in my hands!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 May 2018)

I’m off to Montana in August for a month fly fishing with an ex-RAF mate of mine.

We were chatting on the phone last night when he mentioned that we ought to get together for a few beers and discuss arrangements for the trip. We have previously visited Montana for some fishing 5 years ago for my 50th, so it shouldn’t require too much planning.

I said I’d pop over on the bike on Friday for a ‘foo bears’ as they say up his way (he lives in Swanton Morley, Norfolk) and then come back on Saturday.

There was a stunned pause as this is a 160 mile round trip. 

I’ve just checked the weather forecast and, amazingly, the weather is going to be perfect for the ride.

I just need to fit the rack to the CAADX today and wire a new rear dynamo light onto the back of the rack. I probably won’t need lights but PPPPPP.

I’m really looking forward to the ride. I should do this kind of thing more often now as I’m now semi-retired and only work Monday-Wednesday.



Graham


----------



## Salar (17 May 2018)

I'm jealous @Tenacious Sloth

A few years ago a few of us were supposed to go to the Panhandle, staying with a fishing friend who spent 50% of his time in the UK.

Anyway as expected a couple pulled out, I still wanted to go but the costs were too high when compared to a multiple booking.

I looked at going again last year,SWMBO has given the green light so I'll put it on the bucket list.

Another trip I've also fancied is a session after Steelheads.

Salar


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 May 2018)

User13710 said:


> Be sure to make time for a visit to the dental floss farms.



Wouldn’t know a Frank Zappa song if it bit me on the leg, so had to google this.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> (Oh, and then, as predicted by Pink Floyd, I've got 13 channels of shoot on the TV to choose from)


You'll be developing wide staring eyes, next.


----------



## raleighnut (17 May 2018)

User13710 said:


> Be sure to make time for a visit to the dental floss farms.


You could have been really obscure and posted a reference to being tied up with it,

View: https://youtu.be/gy1je4hWA14


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2018)

I was about to start a new thread for some reason I can't ! Help !


----------



## Threevok (17 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was about to start a new thread for some reason I can't ! Help !




Hows about the Royal Wedding - who gives a flying..... ? thread


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 May 2018)

The coffee machine in Booths' café, Penrith is currently broken.


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2018)

Well I was going to tell people about something bizarre at the pond but I can't .


----------



## midlife (17 May 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> The coffee machine in Booths' café, Penrith is currently broken.



There's meant to be a nice cafe opposite Booths in that yard place......


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 May 2018)

Guess where we are off to?


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Only 2 though,
> 
> View attachment 409624
> 
> ...



  

Give them all chin scritches from me xxx

I currently have a Lexicat perched on my shoulders purring into my ear. She's reminding me that it's time for her lunchtime milk.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Guess where we are off to?
> View attachment 409678



A dairy farm?


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2018)

Mum found a small skull while weeding. I think it's a rabbit skull, going by the teeth. It'll go in the box along with the fox skull I found a couple of years ago.

Can anyone suggest how to clean / preserve them?

Off to have lunch in a bit.


----------



## MikeG (17 May 2018)

I'd soak them overnight in a dilute bleach or Dettol solution, Reynard, rinse them off, then leave them out in the sun for a week or two.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2018)

Yeah, maybe... Will google later to see what the collectors of such things do. Would be a shame to ruin them.


----------



## Katherine (17 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Well I was going to tell people about something bizarre at the pond but I can't .



What bit can't you do when you try to create a new thread?


----------



## MikeG (17 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, maybe... Will google later to see what the collectors of such things do. Would be a shame to ruin them.




Well there are one or two knocking around here, and that's what I did with them.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Well there are one or two knocking around here, and that's what I did with them.


You collect bones!


----------



## TVC (17 May 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Guess where we are off to?
> View attachment 409678


Enjoy the trip, are you taking the moggie?


----------



## Threevok (17 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Well I was going to tell people about something bizarre at the pond but I can't .



In that case, why not use the "Things you'd like to say but can't" thread ?


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2018)

What I was trying to post is a bit of a mystery so I thought I would post a new thread of unexplained things.

The following is what I was trying to post.

I went up to our garden pond early this afternoon to top it up with water.

Whilst I was pouring 2 gallons of water from my watering can at the edge of the pond so as not to create too much disturbance. A jet of water spurted from the centre of some pond weed about 1 1/2 feet into the air. It was like a jet of water from a water pistol. The squirt of water only lasted for a second or so but I have never seen anything like it before. We tried the same thing later with my wife filming it but nothing happened .
The distance from where I was pouring the water to where the jet spouted from is about 1 yard .


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2018)

It seems as though it could have been a frog which must have been in the weeds and was frightened by the splashing water.
To see it for the first time was surprising to say the least .


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, maybe... Will google later to see what the collectors of such things do. Would be a shame to ruin them.


Dermestid Beetles? You can order some, you know.


----------



## slowmotion (18 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Mum found a small skull while weeding. I think it's a rabbit skull, going by the teeth. It'll go in the box along with the fox skull I found a couple of years ago.
> 
> Can anyone suggest how to clean / preserve them?
> 
> Off to have lunch in a bit.


This may be of interest....

[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJpqpauBREQ[/media]


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2018)

Morning! I won't mention the weather but it is nice and sunny at the moment .

I think my tablets are starting to take effect , my stubble is feeling softer and I may have the odd emulsional outburst .


----------



## MikeG (18 May 2018)

Emulsional outburst? If the urge to splash colour on walls overwhelms you, I have 110 sq metres of lime render which needs 3 coats of limewash. You are most welcome to indulge your painterly urges on it if you want. Wasn't it Huckleberry Finn who persuaded his friend to whitewash a fence instead of him, reluctantly, because it was the best fun he'd ever had?


----------



## MikeG (18 May 2018)

Fasting day today. Don't mention food.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 May 2018)

Has anyone got a must see when in St Albans ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2018)

Schrodie was a naughty boy last night ! I thought he was being a bit more boisterous than usual as he was banging around in the kitchen. I thought he had invented a new game of chasing his scrunched up balls around. My wife got up to see that there were feathers in the kitchen which belonged to a young Starling which was hiding behind some chairs. It was difficult trying to catch the young bird but I finally caught him and took him outside to release him on top of our hedge . Once released it shot off like a rocket seemingly none the worse for his capture.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 May 2018)

TVC said:


> Enjoy the trip, are you taking the moggie?


No she is being a Princess at home. She has staff that move in for the duration.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 May 2018)

We’re on the road at last!







Stopped over at friends near Boroughbridge and now heading to near Ayr for the night.






We have a map....






And found brekkie.....






Laters peeps :-)


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 May 2018)

Stopped for breakfast at The Lama Cafe on the A66 near Penrith.

We found a relative of @deptford marmoset


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Fasting day today. Don't mention food.


Ok but can i just mention the Lama Karma Cafe on the A66


----------



## mybike (18 May 2018)

Went to the seaside Monday.

Or rather my mother's bungalow. We're clearing it as she needs to live with us. Couple of trips to the dump, charity shop and the book disposal containers down the road.

I did not see the sea.


----------



## mybike (18 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I cut myself shaving this morning.
> With an electric razor



Give it up.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 May 2018)

We’re on the road at last!






Stopped over at friends near Boroughbridge and now heading to near Ayr for the night.

View attachment 409784


We have a map....

View attachment 409785


And found brekkie.....


----------



## mybike (18 May 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Guess where we are off to?
> View attachment 409678



A car park


----------



## mybike (18 May 2018)

meta lon said:


> Has anyone got a must see when in St Albans ?



I suppose the clock tower is quite nice, but no.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 May 2018)




----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2018)

mybike said:


> Give it up.


It wouldn’t be a good look


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 409805




Look out, you're driving on the wrong side of the interstate!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2018)

Oh, that's right, sorry.
Carry on.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> *We’re on the road at last!*
> 
> View attachment 409790
> 
> ...


You're certain this time?


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2018)

I am cuddled up to a hot water bottle and indulging in various products created from the humble cocoa bean.

I should be stewarding at a cat show tomorrow though.


----------



## MikeG (18 May 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ok but can i just mention the Lama Karma Cafe on the A66



No. Good job you didn't, hey?


----------



## MikeG (18 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> I am cuddled up to a hot water bottle and indulging in various products created from the humble cocoa bean.
> 
> I should be stewarding at a cat show tomorrow though.




Are you ill, or just indulging yourself? I'll forgive* the obtuse mention of chocolate, because I don't like the stuff particularly. 

*This time. I may not be so lenient next time.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Are you ill, or just indulging yourself? I'll forgive* the obtuse mention of chocolate, because I don't like the stuff particularly.
> 
> *This time. I may not be so lenient next time.



It's a woman thing. To put it bluntly, the communists are in the funhouse and I'm feeling thoroughly miserable.


----------



## MikeG (18 May 2018)

Oh dear. Well I hope you're soon back on form.......


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Oh dear. Well I hope you're soon back on form.......



Yeah, should be by tomorrow.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 May 2018)

Yesterday 1 of the guys at work turned 62 and bought in cakes, there is only about 50 of us but he bought enough for 150, I have never seen so many cakes


----------



## TVC (18 May 2018)

User said:


> We’ve cracked open the pink bubbly....


Any special occasion, or is it just Friday? Lu and I are off to an evening of tasting sparkling wines in a couple of weeks, it should be interesting, they are promising stuff that isn't standard.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 May 2018)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2018)

I'm about to go off to a sparkling beer place at the end of the Bermondsey mile.


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2018)

I've just been lowing the mawn. If you want stipes when using a hover type mower is best the leave areas uncut ? A bit like a Mohican ?


----------



## MikeG (18 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've just been lowing the mawn. If you want stipes when using a hover type mower is best the leave areas uncut ? A bit like a Mohican ?



Just quoting this for posterity, before you correct it!


----------



## TVC (18 May 2018)

User said:


> It’s Friday at the end of a loooooooooooong week...


A long week of partying as I recall.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5248445, member: 21629"]Jobless again.

Sh1t from employer/agency seems to become so usual thing that I got only a little bit annoyed. Getting used to it.[/QUOTE]
So sorry :-(


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5248445, member: 21629"]Jobless again.

Sh1t from employer/agency seems to become so usual thing that I got only a little bit annoyed. Getting used to it.[/QUOTE]

*HUGS* hun xxx


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2018)

I think I'm going to curl up with a  and watch some Babylon 5 tonight.


----------



## Katherine (18 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5248445, member: 21629"]Jobless again.

Sh1t from employer/agency seems to become so usual thing that I got only a little bit annoyed. Getting used to it.[/QUOTE]
That's bad luck! Well done for only getting a bit annoyed. You shouldn't have to get used to it though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2018)

Back from the sparkling beer place and it was good. I've been doing this drink a new beer per day since the beginning of the year and it's 22 June already.


----------



## MikeG (18 May 2018)

A new beer a day! Good god, you've already drunk more this year than I'll drink before the end of the decade. By a factor of about 5.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 May 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Back from the sparkling beer place and it was good. I've been doing this drink a new beer per day since the beginning of the year and it's 22 June already.




I admire your indefatigability.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 May 2018)

Day 2 of our travels brought us to Ayr. We had something to attend to here and arrived late afternoon at site. Got set-up, had a snooze in the sun and then set-about dinner :-)












Also.... only just got dark!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I admire your indefatigability.


Frighteningly easy though.... I might have to go a few hundred more yards up the road soon though.


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2018)

Morning! I've lost the use of one arm !  I'm not sure if or when I'll get the use of it back . I think it all depends on Schrodie , as he is in Leopard mode 

and laying on my as if he is a Leopard lying on the bough of a tree .


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 May 2018)

Mr. Blue-Sky here in Ayr.... and @Hill Wimp (resplendent in her camping motifed jim-jams) has got the kettle on the boil and whistling away.....


----------



## Bollo (19 May 2018)

I’m off to a first aid course today but have terrible wind. This could be a difficult day.


----------



## mybike (19 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> It wouldn’t be a good look



Better than a bloody face. Come to that, it would hide a bit of your face.


----------



## mybike (19 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Day 2 of our travels brought us to Ayr. We had something to attend to here and arrived late afternoon at site. Got set-up, had a snooze in the sun and then set-about dinner :-)
> 
> View attachment 409873
> View attachment 409871
> ...



Just wondering where that hose is going.


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2018)

Bollo said:


> I’m off to a first aid course today but have terrible wind. This could be a difficult day.


What you need are " The Humphrey Davy Underpants " ! Made from a very fine mesh, works just like his lamp but the other way round .


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mr. Blue-Sky here in Ayr.... and @Hill Wimp (resplendent in her camping motifed jim-jams) has got the kettle on the boil and whistling away.....
> 
> View attachment 409909


Is that the kettle whistling away or Hill Wimp?


----------



## potsy (19 May 2018)

Somebody is going for his first big walk in a few minutes


----------



## TVC (19 May 2018)

potsy said:


> Somebody is going for his first big walk in a few minutes
> 
> View attachment 409936


Make sure you take the dog with you. 

Enjoy, it will be a huge adventure for him, photos please.


----------



## TVC (19 May 2018)

A friend of mine has found ticket stubs that prove that we went to see The Fall when we were students. I have absolutely no recollection of this


----------



## Stephenite (19 May 2018)

Hmmm... should I open the fizz for the wedding or the footy?


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2018)

Oh dear ! She's got caught up in the curtains .


----------



## Katherine (19 May 2018)

Bollo said:


> I’m off to a first aid course today but have terrible wind. This could be a difficult day.


Especially when it's your turn to be put in the recovery position!


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2018)

Stephenite said:


> Hmmm... should I open the fizz for the wedding or the footy?


Wait for the big event today. (The Preakness, at Pimlico.)
Justify may win, but it may not be muddy today, so Sporting Chance may overcome his wierdness and win this. Worth a watch. Wet track from yesterday, 90% chance of rain today, looks like another day for the mudders.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 May 2018)

We have bought a lot of bedding plants for our garden, can't wait to get cracking


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2018)

Does @TVC share this enthusiasm?


----------



## TVC (19 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Does @TVC share this enthusiasm?


I have been given control of the tomatoes this year .

Whilst Lu is planting everything else I will be cleaning the oven, that is something I don't have enthusiasm for.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2018)

TVC said:


> I have been given control of the tomatoes this year .
> 
> Whilst Lu is planting everything else I will be cleaning the oven, that is something I don't have enthusiasm for.


What sort of tomatoes?


----------



## TVC (19 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> What sort of tomatoes?


Moneymaker and gardener's delight, nothing special, but they're mine.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2018)

TVC said:


> Whilst Lu is planting everything else I will be cleaning the oven, that is something I don't have enthusiasm for.



Can you nip round and do ours when your done? You'll need the industrial strength degreaser.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 May 2018)

Gardening has stopped


----------



## potsy (19 May 2018)

TVC said:


> Make sure you take the dog with you.
> 
> Enjoy, it will be a huge adventure for him, photos please.


We only went a couple of miles but it was a huge adventure for him..poor thing is worn out now


----------



## Milzy (19 May 2018)

There’s a couple getting married, today. Must be a slow news day.


----------



## potsy (19 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5249246, member: 21629"]What about the dog?[/QUOTE]
He is worn out too 

He must be tired as he's just ignored Mrs P going out to the shop and come straight back to me to sleep next to


----------



## dave r (19 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Gardening has stopped



Ironing is in full swing to a Deep Purple backing track, I've just stopped for a  and then I will Finish it.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 May 2018)

potsy said:


> He is worn out too
> 
> He must be tired as he's just ignored Mrs P going out to the shop and come straight back to me to sleep next to



Dogs can struggle in this heat, best to take him out early or late when it is cooler.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 May 2018)

dave r said:


> Ironing is in full swing to a Deep Purple backing track, I've just stopped for a  and then I will Finnish it.



Just cleaned the bathroom, the ironing can wait.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Just cleaned the bathroom, the ironing can wait.



Yes I've got that on the list as well, after tea I've bike fettling to do.


----------



## potsy (19 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Dogs can struggle in this heat, best to take him out early or late when it is cooler.


Noted.

It's been nice here today but not a heatwave by any means


----------



## Lullabelle (19 May 2018)

dave r said:


> Yes I've got that on the list as well, after tea I've bike fettling to do.



We were on holiday last week and it feels as though someone has lived in our house while we were away and left me their laundry!


----------



## Lullabelle (19 May 2018)

User said:


> A bit of a busy day today...
> 
> 
> ParkRun this morning
> ...



A proper barbie or 1 of those gas things?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (19 May 2018)

dave r said:


> Ironing is in full swing to a Deep Purple backing track, I've just stopped for a  *and then I will Finnish it.*



I assume you thrash it with birch branches until the creases drop out?

Hope it was Made in Japan you were listening to? The first album I ever bought.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 May 2018)

On the ferry to the Isle of Harris


----------



## Lullabelle (19 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5249476, member: 9609"]A sad day - my wonderful little camera that I have taken about everywhere that I have been over the last 11 years, has probably covered 30,000 miles with me on the bike, and accompanied me up over may be 200 scottish hills walking has finally taken its last picture. I lost it for over an hour in deep snow earlier in the year (dropped it in a drift) and when I finally found it was very very wet, its never been the same since - loads of corrupt images and now the lens has jammed -

View attachment 410056
[/QUOTE]

 so sad when that happens,so many memories.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I assume you thrash it with birch branches until the creases drop out?
> 
> Hope it was Made in Japan you were listening to? The first album I ever bought.



 Damn spell checker, it was the Special Collectors Edition, a compilation disc plus a couple of tracks I added, MP3 on the computer.


----------



## MikeG (19 May 2018)

Got a second coat of limewash on most of the house, nipped off to a BBQ with our rather well-heeled neighbours, returned in time to see Brits finish 1-2 on Zoncalon, then plumbed in the handbasin (on an old Edwardian washstand I rescued from a barn)........and all that without seeing one single image of the royal wedding, or speaking of it even once. A very good day!


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2018)

I was supposed to be stewarding at the Suffolk & Norfolk show today, but had a really rough night and still wasn't feeling very well this morning, so stayed at home and watched the royal wedding instead.

Still feeling miserable after lunch, but went out at teatime for an hour's  in the . Aside from a few numpties in cars, I had a lovely ride and it made me feel a lot better. Got back and watched the second half of the cup final.

Nice tomato, mozzarella, basil & avocado salad tonight for supper, with fresh home baked crusty bread. Now I'm in the mood for a  and something chocolatey.

Oh, and I clipped Madam Lexi's claws, ao I'll be a tad less perforated when she gives me a massage.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2018)

Ooooooo, Inspector Montalbano is on!!!


----------



## Katherine (19 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> I was supposed to be stewarding at the Suffolk & Norfolk show today, but had a really rough night and still wasn't feeling very well this morning, so stayed at home and watched the royal wedding instead.
> 
> Still feeling miserable after lunch, but went out at teatime for an hour's  in the . Aside from a few numpties in cars, I had a lovely ride and it made me feel a lot better. Got back and watched the second half of the cup final.
> 
> ...


Shame you missed the show. Glad you got out for a bike ride!


----------



## MikeG (19 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ooooooo, Inspector Montalbano is on!!!



Makes me want to learn Italian, that programme.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Makes me want to learn Italian, that programme.



I've picked up a smattering because of it. 

BTW, have you read any of Camilleri's books?


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2018)

dave r said:


> Ironing is in full swing to a Deep Purple backing track, I've just stopped for a  and then I will Finish it.


I find that if you put things on to hangers as soon as possible it can reduce your ironing .


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5249476, member: 9609"]A sad day - my wonderful little camera that I have taken about everywhere that I have been over the last 11 years, has probably covered 30,000 miles with me on the bike, and accompanied me up over may be 200 scottish hills walking has finally taken its last picture. I lost it for over an hour in deep snow earlier in the year (dropped it in a drift) and when I finally found it was very very wet, its never been the same since - loads of corrupt images and now the lens has jammed -

View attachment 410056
[/QUOTE]
You have our sympathy . One of our old cameras decided to do that by taking pictures with the doors not fully open .


----------



## MikeG (20 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> .........BTW, have you read any of Camilleri's books?



I haven't, but already I feel I should. One suspects that you're talking about a translated version.


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2018)

My wife's missing parcel is turning into a bit "Where is it ?" Rather than a " Who done it ? "

As we were out when it was delivered it was returned to the sorting office ! I followed the instructions on the nice little card they left me and went along to collect it a couple of days later. " We can't find it ! ". " It has been taken to Wooton Basset ! ". " We will give you a call when we have located it . "
Nothing !
I went along the other day thinking that they have found it but have forgotten to ring me . No ! It is still lost .
Still no word from them !
In the meantime my wife has contacted the seller to explain why we have not left feedback. They have dispatched another parcel .
I would like to tell Mr. V. Incapable . Just how the service has vastly improved since he sold it off .


----------



## MikeG (20 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> You have our sympathy . One of our old cameras decided to do that by taking pictures with the doors not fully open .



They all do that in the end. I'll never have another pocket camera with a pop-up lens again, after going through 4 in 2 years. I now have a £50 fixed lens cheapie designed for kids, which is absolutely bomb-proof, and the photos are just as good except in low light conditions. The guy in the camera shop said that the usual problem is someone accidentally bumping the on button when the camera is still in its case, or in a handbag, and the lens being restricted as the motor tries to push it open. It breaks the mechanism. That, or a speck of dust anywhere in the mechanism or those automatic dust-cap thingies which cover the lens.


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> They all do that in the end. I'll never have another pocket camera with a pop-up lens again, after going through 4 in 2 years. I now have a £50 fixed lens cheapie designed for kids, which is absolutely bomb-proof, and the photos are just as good except in low light conditions. The guy in the camera shop said that the usual problem is someone accidentally bumping the on button when the camera is still in its case, or in a handbag, and the lens being restricted as the motor tries to push it open. It breaks the mechanism. That, or a speck of dust anywhere in the mechanism or those automatic dust-cap thingies which cover the lens.


They can be very frustrating! I took my wife's camera to see Concorde's last flight into Bristol. Yes! I am somewhere in the picture of Concorde flying over Clifton Suspension Bridge. Anyway ! As Concorde approached the bridge I switched the camera on. It took so long for the lens to pop out That I pressed the button again thinking I hadn't pressed it, only to find it opening!  It then went back in again ! .


----------



## User10119 (20 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I find that if you put things on to hangers as soon as possible it can reduce your ironing .


Drying stuff on hangers (combined with a little bit of not giving a monkey's) is why I haven't ironed in (counts on fingers) about 14 years.


----------



## dave r (20 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5249853, member: 10119"]Drying stuff on hangers (combined with a little bit of not giving a monkey's) is why I haven't ironed in (counts on fingers) about 14 years.[/QUOTE]

I always fold as I take them off the line, makes things easier, my Good Lady just chucks them in the ironing basket.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5249853, member: 10119"]Drying stuff on hangers (combined with a little bit of not giving a monkey's) is why I haven't ironed in (counts on fingers) about 14 years.[/QUOTE]

You have 14 fingers! 

Or did you take your shoes and socks off?


----------



## dave r (20 May 2018)

We've found out this morning that our smoke alarms work perfectly, my Good Lady was cooking a bacon sandwich and set of the kitchen one, the one in the hall came out in sympathy and they went on for about ten minutes and wouldn't reset.


----------



## TVC (20 May 2018)

Time to take out the cycle club. Our retired ladies are getting really strong, their mid week outings are now over 30 miles, so I'm going to test them today by taking them up to High Cross.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 May 2018)

TVC said:


> Time to take out the cycle club. Our retired ladies are getting really strong, their mid week outings are now over 30 miles, so I'm going to test them today by taking them up to High Cross.



At least 1 of them celebrated the wedding yesterday so let's see how she feels this morning.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 May 2018)

I have had a twitter cull and it feels good


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2018)

I've been rushing around like a glacier and thought I would take a few minutes rest .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 May 2018)

Just finished the washing and ironing.

Now settling down for a ‘Chairobics’ session in front of the IPL Cricket, guilt free.

May go out this evening for a short ride to put me over 300 miles for this week. Not often that happens.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 May 2018)

Gardening done for now


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2018)

I am watching the Touring Cars.

Still feeling a teensy bit fragile, but a good night's sleep has left me much more chipper today.

Had a roast beef, mozzarella and tomato sandwich for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5250109, member: 21629"]Went into town. 

Iceland, waiting to be called to cashier and heard bits of conversation among staff. A shoplifter (blue hoodie was mentioned) took something and went off the shop. Security man went outside trying to catch him.

Paid for my stuff and left Iceland.

Went to McDonalds, bought some stuff and on my way out. I am literally 3 steps away from outside doors and a large bin flies and hits the doors. Wtf??? 

View attachment 410148


Some shouting just outside McD and I noticed a man ... with a blue hoodie.  Obviously Mr. Shoplifter has been caught and now complains (shouting and swearing included) to everybody how innocent he is and how everything seems to be unfair yadda yadda blah blah. Some poor bin throwing included too.
As he threw bin into the doors he's been approached by 5 men (in non-aggressive manner at all) telling him off as bin could hit a child. 5 against 1 seems worked out for that man and he just sat on the ground shouting and swearing etc.

Don't know how it ended up as I walked home without an intention to see what will happen later.[/QUOTE]
You never checked on how the bin was?


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2018)

Homebase are having a dozing clown sale !


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2018)

Some cracking Ginetta Juniors and F4 action from Thruxton. Now gearing up for the third touring car race of the day - getting ready for some crash-bang-wallop.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2018)

Is that a sort of ale? 
Sounds spicy.


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2018)

Just got home after spending a brilliant weekend in Llandudno with my best mate,... mrs roadrash.


----------



## alicat (20 May 2018)

Gave a hitchhiker £200 to finish his journey more quickly and comfortably. I never felt in any danger and I think his story was genuine but even if not I still feel more alive for the adventure.


----------



## TVC (20 May 2018)

The club ride was fun today, nine of us went, six women and three men. We must be doing it right.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2018)

I taught myself to ride a recumbent bicycle, and did so. A very fine conversation starter, the recumbent bicycle. ( I might be a bit gregarious also).


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2018)

I am in desperate need of a 

Lexi is busy hunting a spider.


----------



## TVC (21 May 2018)

User said:


> I forgot to put sunscreen on the back of my legs yesterday...


 stingy, pink calves, lovely. Imagine getting them stuck to a leather sofa.


----------



## TVC (21 May 2018)

User said:


> 'Snot funny... the rest of me got covered in P20 but for some reason (I think Mr R disturbed me) my calves didn't.
> 
> Quite ouchy this morning.


We've all done it at some time.


----------



## mybike (21 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Dogs can struggle in this heat, best to take him out early or late when it is cooler.



Stuff the dog, I struggle in the heat.


----------



## mybike (21 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5249476, member: 9609"]A sad day - my wonderful little camera that I have taken about everywhere that I have been over the last 11 years, has probably covered 30,000 miles with me on the bike, and accompanied me up over may be 200 scottish hills walking has finally taken its last picture. I lost it for over an hour in deep snow earlier in the year (dropped it in a drift) and when I finally found it was very very wet, its never been the same since - loads of corrupt images and now the lens has jammed -

View attachment 410056
[/QUOTE]

You might have a bit of trouble getting something similar with a viewfinder.


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2018)

I put some cream on my head last night .
It was still there this morning as I could see it clearly in the mirror when I had a shave .


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2018)

mybike said:


> You might have a bit of trouble getting something similar with a viewfinder.


Why do they make camera's without them ? They may think that a screen is fine ! But if you try following a moving subject and it suddenly goes black you are lost !


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2018)

I think we have all suffered from a similar problem. You set yourself up to take your picture when somebody wanders into the picture.

You are not the only one ! L. S. Lowry had a similar problem when he painted his pictures.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2018)

User said:


> You can get then - but they tend to cost more...
> 
> I can thoroughly recommend the Lumix LX-100. Pricey but a cracking bit of kit.


Talk of compact cameras with a viewfinder (I need glasses for close up focusing so a camera without viewfinder forces me to first put on a pair of glasses and then peer over the glasses at the subject) led me to the Lumix DMC-TZ60. At around £180 it's a bit more in my price range. Tempted....


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 May 2018)

I use the Canon SX610HS, which has a rather large screen, but no viewfinder, and I rather enjoy it. Although I wish they'd give these cameras names or shorter number combinations. Nikon F was easy, as was Kiev 66, or Minolta Maxxum 9000, or Miranda, or Horseman.


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2018)

User said:


> I did 39,618 steps yesterday.


Didn't they make a film like that ?


----------



## gbb (21 May 2018)

I noticed the other day the front door seemed momentarily reluctant to close properly...then it was ok.
Friday my wife struggled for half an hour apparently to get it to close properly. She theorized someone may have tried to force the door or the mechanism is broken and several other unlikely options along the way...we'll have to get Safestyle out etc etc.

I looked at the door when I got home....A laminate floor strip was slightly loose, impeding the door a tad. Took me oooh, 5 seconds to fix 

I didn't take great delight in teasing my wife


----------



## dave r (21 May 2018)

User said:


> I forgot to put sunscreen on the back of my legs yesterday...



A few weeks ago I totally forgot the sunscreen, the following day my arms looked like a lobster fresh out of the pot.


----------



## Threevok (21 May 2018)

I've knocked one of my front teeth out

Now I am considering buying a banjo and moving further west


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2018)

User said:


> A smidge over 18 miles. I did the Fleam Dyke section of the Roman Road and Fleam Dyke Walk, with an additional few miles home added on.



Fair Play! The Fragrant Mrs P and I did similar.


----------



## Speicher (21 May 2018)

Hello @CarlP 

Very pleased to see you.


----------



## potsy (21 May 2018)

User said:


> I did 39,618 steps yesterday.


Great stuff..

11k for me today with a few more to come later, my former super tight walking trousers are getting slightly looser


----------



## postman (21 May 2018)

First of all why does diy make more jobs than the one you start with ARGHHHHHHH.Then i broke three items today,first it was Mrs Postmand travel mug,i dropped the lid,which smashed the closing and opening slider button thing.Then i dropped my pill tower all plastic it fractured then i finished off the toilet seat,the brackets snapped,i found out they are only that plastic covered with silver paint sort of stuff.The heat must have made the hinges brittle they cracked at the weakest and narrowest point the screw holes.So a trip to Homebase for a stronger and better one without the cheap hinges.Oh and it floats down. to close.Must say the heat has made me grumpy today.


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2018)

I think it is hammering down with rain !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I think it is hammering down with rain !


A couple of warning peals of thunder and it's just started here. I'd only just put some washing on the line too.


----------



## Katherine (21 May 2018)

The rain sent me indoors as I was trying to get the last of the pots planted up. I had hoped to finish yesterday but I had to spend quite a while pruning and trimming my forsythia because the neighbours at the back chopped off all the stems on one side and I found it leaning over badly from the uneven weight. They must have reached over at least 2 feet to reach the main stem which is where I found the cut marks.
I had to cut off a lot more than I would have liked to even it up. I know you have to prune after flowering is over but I wanted to finish the pots on the patio first.


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> ....... the neighbours at the back chopped off all the stems on one side and I found it leaning over badly from the uneven weight. They must have reached over at least 2 feet to reach the main stem which is where I found the cut marks............



Oooh, I might just be having a quiet little word with them about that, 'twere I in your shoes. They're allowed to trim to the boundary line, and no further (and they're obliged to return the prunings to you). But never mind that, it's just not a neighbourly thing to do. Suggest that they let you know next time and you'll prune it yourself, and if necessary you'll have to ask them not to prune past the boundary line. Neighbours. Sheesh. Thank goodness I don't have any any more.


----------



## MikeG (21 May 2018)

postman said:


> First of all why does diy make more jobs than the one you start with ARGHHHHHHH.Then i broke three items today,first it was Mrs Postmand travel mug,i dropped the lid,which smashed the closing and opening slider button thing.Then i dropped my pill tower all plastic it fractured then i finished off the toilet seat,the brackets snapped,i found out they are only that plastic covered with silver paint sort of stuff.The heat must have made the hinges brittle they cracked at the weakest and narrowest point the screw holes.So a trip to Homebase for a stronger and better one without the cheap hinges.Oh and it floats down. to close.Must say the heat has made me grumpy today.



So you weren't chopping out a mortice in a piece of oak destined for a mirror in your bathroom, when through tiredness/ stupidity the oak fell over allowing the razor sharp chisel to take a chunk out of your thumb? No? Why do I ask?............no reason, just wondering, you know.


----------



## Katherine (21 May 2018)

User13710 said:


> I had to have a word with my neighbour where I used to live, after she climbed over the fence and cut my shrubs back to a foot or so inside the boundary on my side without asking me first, what a cheek!





MikeG said:


> Oooh, I might just be having a quiet little word with them about that, 'twere I in your shoes. They're allowed to trim to the boundary line, and no further (and they're obliged to return the prunings to you). But never mind that, it's just not a neighbourly thing to do. Suggest that they let you know next time and you'll prune it yourself, and if necessary you'll have to ask them not to prune past the boundary line. Neighbours. Sheesh. Thank goodness I don't have any any more.



I will say something. They were keeping well away from the fence yesterday but they can't stay out of conversation reach for ever. They will have seen me working on the forsythia from their kitchen.


----------



## postman (21 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> So you weren't chopping out a mortice in a piece of oak destined for a mirror in your bathroom, when through tiredness/ stupidity the oak fell over allowing the razor sharp chisel to take a chunk out of your thumb? No? Why do I ask?............no reason, just wondering, you know.



Brilliant it reminds me of my Son.His first night at his Uni accom.His first food on his own was a sarnie.With his new knives he managed to slice in to his thumb,deep enough to need stitches.The Uni medical centre sent him via a car to a Manchester Hospital,he had no idea where he was,he phoned us we drove Leeds to Manchester picked him up and took him back to his accom.Three days i worried about him looking after himself,now two years later he is brilliant and can cook a real fine meal.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 May 2018)

My flat stinks of cow shoot!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> My flat stinks of cow shoot!


They're damn difficult to house train.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2018)

Went to Cambridge today. Insurance company bollixed up the car insurance payment, causing it to expire. Wanted to speak to someone face to face (just easier, sometimes) so it was "on yer bike".

Bike to Ely, train to Cambridge North with bike, then bike to where I needed to go. Chap on the desk couldn't sort it out - the chap who could was in a meeting. OK, couple of hours to kill, so back on bike to Grafton Centre. Food court closed for redevelopment, Decathlon didn't have what I wanted. Back to insurance place, got sorted out no problems. Then back into town for food (fancied a McDonalds) and a bit of a bimble. Passed on the promised-to-myself ice cream (queue too long). Then back to Cambridge North. Trains delayed because of timetable probs. Eventually, train back to Ely and then ride home.

That totalled up to about 22 miles. Am totally kaputniked.

Cycling in Cambridge is a blast though, but all this stoppy-starty urban cycling type stuff kind of takes it out on one's kneesies.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Didn't they make a film like that ?


Book as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2018)

Threevok said:


> I've knocked one of my front teeth out
> 
> Now I am considering buying a banjo and moving further west


Can always use another hand down to the moonshine still.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> My flat stinks of cow shoot!


Wait until they use pig s....


----------



## raleighnut (22 May 2018)

This is my 21,000th post.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5251851, member: 9609"]For May I have mostly been cycling through wheat fields
View attachment 410458

quite romantic really [/QUOTE]
Crop cycles ? a


Gravity Aided said:


> Book as well.


I think the film and book were slightly abridged versions.


----------



## MikeG (22 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> .........Bike to Ely..............



I love Ely. I've cycled there a few times, but always as part of a hundred miler. There's always the problem of what to do with your bike if you want to go into the cathedral to gaze up at that amazing octagonal lantern tower, and sitting by the "canal" (I think it's the Ouse), watching the narrow boats and enjoying a cuppa and slice of fruit loaf is so relaxing, knowing that you've got the Fens to come. I always get a puncture in the Fens. It's just a question of "where, this time". Happy days.......


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2018)

I know that there is a constant battle between plants and animals in trying to prevent one from eating the other and then one developing an immunity. Well I think I have discovered plants latest strategy ! Vegetables re - adhere themselves to washing up. You think you have washed things only to discover they have cunningly reattached themselves whilst you weren't looking .


----------



## postman (22 May 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They're damn difficult to house train.



So he can keep a cow or cows in his flat but not a dog,weird rules.


----------



## postman (22 May 2018)

Right signing orf.Got some windows to clean, all upstairs inside and out,oh where is Accy when you need him.Then dusting and hoovering two bedrooms, kids coming home from Uni next week for summer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2018)

postman said:


> So he can keep a cow or cows in his flat but not a dog,weird rules.


Should have got a bulldog...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2018)

Meanwhile, Microsoft has taken control of my laptop and is allegedly installing a monster update. It's been at it for almost 3 hours so I've had to resort to an old laptop with a coffee-damaged keyboard, use an external keyboard and uninstall the coffee one. Otherwise anything that requires text comes out as a ever elongating string of plus signs.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 May 2018)

I’m sat in Primark waiting area while my wife is trying on the 9 items she took into the fitting room. Gives me time to catch up on here though!


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2018)

postman said:


> So he can keep a cow or cows in his flat but not a dog,weird rules.


They can't be herd.


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2018)




----------



## Reynard (22 May 2018)

My knees are still protesting mightily. And my neck has joined them in sympathy...

Did some volunteering for Cats Protection this morning and met a friend's new miniature schnauzer puppy.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 May 2018)

midlife said:


> There's meant to be a nice cafe opposite Booths in that yard place......


There is...I go there lots!


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> I love Ely. I've cycled there a few times, but always as part of a hundred miler. There's always the problem of what to do with your bike if you want to go into the cathedral to gaze up at that amazing octagonal lantern tower, and sitting by the "canal" (I think it's the Ouse), watching the narrow boats and enjoying a cuppa and slice of fruit loaf is so relaxing, knowing that you've got the Fens to come. I always get a puncture in the Fens. It's just a question of "where, this time". Happy days.......



Tell me about it - Ely is a bit thin on bike rack front...

But it's an amazing place to have on my doorstep and there's some lovely cycling to be had around here.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2018)

I went up to my pond and discovered half a Dragonfly . I fished it out with a stick and then noticed that one had crawled out of the pond and had climbed up an Iris leaf . I fished indoors to get my camera, tried taking a picture and discovered that the battery was flat . After all the rushing around finding a charger , I finally went back to the pond to discover it hadn't moved . It was an empty !


----------



## Andrew_P (22 May 2018)

Feeling like a Guinea pig, let's try 3 months of antibiotics. This is a pure punt by the consultant.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2018)

In case you were wondering.... we’re still alive, just short of connectivity. :-))


----------



## potsy (22 May 2018)

Back from our walk, last one as I'm back to work tomorrow.

Glorious weather again 

King of the Hill...


----------



## DCLane (22 May 2018)

potsy said:


> Back from our walk, last one as I'm back to work tomorrow.
> 
> Glorious weather again
> 
> King of the Hill...



Walk. Where's the bike?


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2018)

User said:


> Ah - sunny Scotland! You've obviously arrived during a rare warm spell...


Ahhh but then....


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2018)

I am having a 

Hits the spot, that does.


----------



## roadrash (22 May 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 410487



surely the man would have more success taking a picture with a camera than using a horse, no matter how small


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2018)

Did we mention we went here?

They still make Gin, but their Whiskey is getting close to maturity. The lady by the barrels is pointing to the cask from the first runs purchased by her uncle £10k or £25 pe bottle from it :-/


----------



## slowmotion (22 May 2018)

The evaporative chiller for the tonic water ( a wet flannel and a bathroom basin ) has been a limited success.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 May 2018)

On the ferry from Harris to Bernaray.




Stunning day today.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The evaporative chiller for the tonic water ( a wet flannel and a bathroom basin ) has been a limited success.



Soak a terracotta flower pot, put the bottle in there, and leave near an open north-facing window.


----------



## slowmotion (22 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Soak a terracotta flower pot, put the bottle in there, and leave near an open north-facing window.


Thanks!


----------



## Katherine (22 May 2018)

It is so lovely listening to the birds singing in the morning whilst hanging out washing. A good start to the day.
They were singing again when I was bringing it in this afternoon. One blackbird in particular who sits on a tree at the back of the garden and a songthrush who picks the highest point on top a very tall fir tree, 2 doors down.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2018)

I am making bread so that there will be a fresh loaf for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2018)

About to pull said loaf out of the oven. Smells fabby.

Just did a basic loaf with the amount of yeast that's recommended on the side of the tin. I don't often use that much yeast, but didn't get round to putting on a loaf earlier.

It's a 50-50 mix white and wholemeal flour with add ins of rolled oats, malted wheat flakes and a dollop of malt extract to help things along.


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> It is so lovely listening to the birds singing in the morning whilst hanging out washing. A good start to the day.
> They were singing again when I was bringing it in this afternoon. One blackbird in particular who sits on a tree at the back of the garden and a songthrush who picks the highest point on top a very tall fir tree, 2 doors down.


I haven't heard a Songthrush around here . I saw one briefly a few years ago .
They have a beautiful song and you could usually tell when they were about by the loads of smashed email shells lying about .

I left the auto krekt in .


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2018)

There are crystal clear skies here . I can see the grey clouds quite clearly !


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2018)

Oh! I forgot . I thought I would give my new handlebar tape a test ride last night and took my Flying Scot out for a ride. It was only going to be a short run but as it was going well I eventually did 8 miles .


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 May 2018)

It's grey and cool here too..
28 °c for Sunday !!


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2018)

I watched a programme on channel 5 last night about how the 125 Saved British Rail . I found it interesting how they thought that the food served on their buffet cars needed improving and was part of their turn around.
It's interesting that the new Hitachi trains do not have a buffet car .


----------



## mybike (23 May 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Meanwhile, Microsoft has taken control of my laptop and is allegedly installing a monster update. It's been at it for almost 3 hours so I've had to resort to an old laptop with a coffee-damaged keyboard, use an external keyboard and uninstall the coffee one. Otherwise anything that requires text comes out as a ever elongating string of plus signs.



You might be able to get a replacement keyboard, if the problem is just the keyboard.


----------



## mybike (23 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The evaporative chiller for the tonic water ( a wet flannel and a bathroom basin ) has been a limited success.



You need a fan as well.


----------



## slowmotion (23 May 2018)

mybike said:


> You need a fan as well.


I'll flap a towel around.


----------



## potsy (23 May 2018)

User said:


> Grey and miserable at the moment although it's supposed to get better later.


Nice here, which doesn't really matter as I'm in work.

Got my first apprentice to train tomorrow, could be interesting


----------



## potsy (23 May 2018)

User said:


> Don't forget to explain clearly how much chilli sauce you like on your kebab...


Only Heinz ketchup on my kebabs, I do have my standards


----------



## postman (23 May 2018)

User said:


> Grey and miserable at the moment




Ok but less about you,what is the weather like.


----------



## postman (23 May 2018)

Busy day today.Doing NOTHING going out for two lattes soon,then at 13-00 going to see old Jack,it's my turn to provide the cake.It's lemon from Sainsbugs taste the difference,it's really heavy and has got oodles of white icing on it.


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2018)

What plant are wetail analyst's on ? " We want customers to have a truly remarkable experience ! "

The only experience I want to have is for the shop to have it and not to have it fall apart when I get it home .

The auto krekt wanted to put . " We want customers to age ! "


----------



## Salty seadog (23 May 2018)

potsy said:


> Only Heinz ketchup on my kebabs, I do have my standards



After all this time you drop that bombshell on us..... That tiny shed of respect someone must have had for you is gone.

Ketchup's for kids ....


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2018)

When I first joined Cyclechat I thought I was joining a group of like minded individuals who enjoyed recycling.

I did not understand that it actually involved cycling .


----------



## raleighnut (23 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> When I first joined Cyclechat I thought I was joining a group of like minded individuals who enjoyed recycling.
> 
> I did not understand that it actually involved cycling .


It doesn't for some.


----------



## potsy (23 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> It doesn't for some.


There are some slackers in here, my yearly total of 6 miles is looking quite good


----------



## Salty seadog (23 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> When I first joined Cyclechat I thought I was joining a group of like minded individuals who enjoyed recycling.
> 
> I did not understand that it actually involved cycling .



Is recycling where you do it again?


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2018)

The bread I baked last night is lush - we demolished a third of it with lunch (it's a 900g loaf!). It went down a treat with jarlsberg cheese and pate d'ardennes. 

Gonna head off into the garden with saw and clippers to carry on the never-ending task of exterminating elderberry trees...


----------



## Threevok (23 May 2018)

On the way to work - I got hit in the chest by some paper blowing down the road.

I grabbed it with one hand and was about to curse all litterbugs in general , when I noticed it was a £20 note.

I intend to recycle it - mainly via my bladder


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> The bread I baked last night is lush - we demolished a third of it with lunch (it's a 900g loaf!). It went down a treat with jarlsberg cheese and pate d'ardennes.



I’ve been reading your ongoing gastronomic exploits with an ever increasing sense of wonder, and have come to the conclusion that you eat better than Henry VIII.

Please tell me you’re 35 stone, or life just isn’t fair.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 May 2018)

I am planning to build a bike rack, as I have news of another frame I cannot pass up, if it is as advertised. I have used the strimmer on the back yard, another bargain I overhauled and renovated last year.Gravity Gulch is looking fairly passable for now.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve been reading your ongoing gastronomic exploits with an ever increasing sense of wonder, and have come to the conclusion that you eat better than Henry VIII.
> 
> Please tell me you’re 35 stone, or life just isn’t fair.


She manages to work it off in her part time job as a lumberjack.


----------



## MikeG (23 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> The bread I baked last night is lush - we demolished a third of it with lunch (it's a 900g loaf!). It went down a treat with jarlsberg cheese and pate d'ardennes. .........




I've got a granary loaf proving right now.......


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2018)

mybike said:


> You might be able to get a replacement keyboard, if the problem is just the keyboard.


Yes, I should be able to, but it was just while Microsoft stole the computer I thought I'd just bought myself that I was laptopless. The installation failed (!) but the machine is working fine now that M$ aren't molesting it.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve been reading your ongoing gastronomic exploits with an ever increasing sense of wonder, and have come to the conclusion that you eat better than Henry VIII.
> 
> Please tell me you’re 35 stone, or life just isn’t fair.



I'm nine stone, but perhaps just a fraction undertall for that... 

There's a 28 day aged hereford beef fillet steak in the fridge for tomorrow. £1.50 on yellow sticker. Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've got a granary loaf proving right now.......



Great minds think alike - that's what I'd baked. 

300g wholemeal flour, 250g white flour, 50g rolled oats, 50g malted wheat flakes, tablespoon malt extract, 2 tablespoons oil, 15g DA yeast, 380g water, 13g salt.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> *I'm nine stone, *but perhaps just a fraction undertall for that...
> 
> There's a 28 day aged hereford beef fillet steak in the fridge for tomorrow. £1.50 on yellow sticker. Don't mind if I do.


He didn't want to read that. 
Couldn't you have been economical with the truth?


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> He didn't want to read that.
> Couldn't you have been economical with the truth?



Well I'm not exactly skinny!!! I am rather undertall, you know...


----------



## MikeG (23 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Great minds think alike - that's what I'd baked.
> 
> 300g wholemeal flour, 250g white flour, 50g rolled oats, 50g malted wheat flakes, tablespoon malt extract, 2 tablespoons oil, 15g DA yeast, 380g water.



You _weigh_ your water?


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> You _weigh_ your water?



Yes 

I use bakers' percentages for my breads. Quantity of flour (including add-ins such as oats etc) is 100% and then everything else is worked out from that. It's just more accurate, really. Salt is always 2%, water typically varies between 60 and 65% depending on proportion of wholegrain.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> You _weigh_ your water?



If only there was a simple equivalence to volume.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> If only there was a simple equivalence to volume.


And if heavy water was used instead?


----------



## Salty seadog (23 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> And if heavy water was used instead?



I wouldn't eat the bread.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well I'm not exactly skinny!!! I am rather undertall, you know...


But he was hoping you'd tell him...


Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve been reading your ongoing gastronomic exploits with an ever increasing sense of wonder, and have come to the conclusion that you eat better than Henry VIII.
> *
> Please tell me you’re 35 stone, or life just isn’t fair.*


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> But he was hoping you'd tell him...



I know, I know... 

But 9st at 4ft 11ins is a very different proposition from 9st at 6ft...


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 May 2018)

I'm just baking some bread.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm just baking some bread.


Just the one loaf?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 May 2018)

I rode both the recumbent and the upright bike today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 May 2018)

Not at the same time


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I rode both the recumbent and the upright bike today.


At the same time!


----------



## TVC (24 May 2018)

You know those days when you come up with something that saves your company £250,000 a year and it gives a better product to the customer. That 

The last twelve months of my hard work have come together and our customer has approved my revised design. It saves us writing huge cheques each month and secures several jobs for at least five years. 

Excuse me for feeling smug, but it has all worked out rather well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 May 2018)




----------



## potsy (24 May 2018)

TVC said:


> come up with something that saves your company £250,000


You stopped Lu's cake allowance?


----------



## MikeG (24 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> And if heavy water was used instead?



You use deuterium in your bread?!! Wow. How do you dispose of all the victims?











Hmmm. Just looked this up. Deuterium isn't very toxic.......so bang goes the whole storyline from that 1960's Australian drama in which a very human-like alien came here because his planet needed deuterium to survive, only to discover.......sorry.................what was the question again?


----------



## MikeG (24 May 2018)

TVC said:


> You know those days when you come up with something that saves your company £250,000 a year and it gives a better product to the customer. That
> 
> The last twelve months of my hard work have come together and our customer has approved my revised design. It saves us writing huge cheques each month and secures several jobs for at least five years.
> 
> Excuse me for feeling smug, but it has all worked out rather well.



Reported.* Wrong thread. There's nothing mundane about that.









*Of course not.


----------



## MikeG (24 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yes
> 
> I use bakers' percentages for my breads. Quantity of flour (including add-ins such as oats etc) is 100% and then everything else is worked out from that. It's just more accurate, really. Salt is always 2%, water typically varies between 60 and 65% depending on proportion of wholegrain.



So, right next to your scales is a particularly floury calculator?

I have an old fashioned balance-beam set of scales, with cast iron weights. It's semi-permanently loaded with 500g. The only thing I weigh is the flour. The rest is all done by volume...........except the oil, which I just slop in.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 May 2018)

Most of the bits for my Kinesis ti build have arrived, but I’m umming and arring about whether to get the LBS to set the crown race on the fork and cut the carbon stearer. I don’t want to bollox it up by hacking it with DIY tools and wreck the fork.

I’m happy to do everything else, it’s just that bit. Trouble is, LBS has a two-week backlog and they’re closed today so I can’t even book it in.

In the meantime, back to more mundane things. England have decided to play Pakistan at cricket for the next five days expressly for my enjoyment, and so I can feel a ‘chairobics’ session in front of the TV coming on this afternoon while I think about the bike build.

I think Mrs Sloth may well top herself if the match goes the full five days.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Most of the bits for my Kinesis ti build have arrived, but I’m umming and arring about whether to get the LBS to set the crown race on the fork and cut the carbon stearer. I don’t want to bollox it up by hacking it with DIY tools and wreck the fork.
> 
> I’m happy to do everything else, it’s just that bit. Trouble is, LBS has a two-week backlog and they’re closed today so I can’t even book it in.
> 
> ...


I don't think either side is still capable of playing a full 5 day match. Pakistan's last 20 matches have ended up 9 won, 11 lost.


----------



## raleighnut (24 May 2018)

User said:


> Only £250,000? _Pshaw!_ Amateur! Some people do that before breakfast... whilst saving a puppy from a burning building, managing to be a super salesman and battling the Illuminati.


Yebbut I don't like to brag on t'internet.


----------



## postman (24 May 2018)

Hey up another day of doing NOTHING.Today the sister in law is coming over to take us out.Normally we go to Nandos,not today,we are orf to a steak house,mind you sil does not know that yet.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 May 2018)

It didn't rain!! And it's bloody chilly And windy.. long weekend off as I'm off tomorrow ,I never thought I would look forward to a few days off as much as I do now working in a retirement home...when I was self employed bank holidays were a pain especially the Easter one with 2 short weeks.


----------



## TVC (24 May 2018)

User said:


> Only £250,000? _Pshaw!_ Amateur! Some people do that before breakfast... whilst saving a puppy from a burning building, managing to be a super salesman and battling the Illuminati.


Well, that's what they say they do.


----------



## Katherine (24 May 2018)

I've done the watering in the garden, newly planted stuff and pots.


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yes
> 
> I use bakers' percentages for my breads. Quantity of flour (including add-ins such as oats etc) is 100% and then everything else is worked out from that. It's just more accurate, really. Salt is always 2%, water typically varies between 60 and 65% depending on proportion of wholegrain.


Is that soft or hard water ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not at the same time


You knew what I was going to ask !


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2018)

It is grey and has been raining.

My wife just said that the weather has changed from the predicted fine weather for the weekend to showers and thunderstorms . Just in time for the annual Folk Festival ! 

I wonder if it could be linked with Morris Dancing ?


----------



## potsy (24 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> I've done the watering in the garden, newly planted stuff and pots.


Should have waited and let the Manc weather do that for you... won't be long


----------



## potsy (24 May 2018)

We got given a little thank you voucher yesterday at work, can be used at the Trafford Centre...

I hate the Trafford Centre 

Do I sound ungrateful?


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2018)

I think a bad day is starting . The fairies have just arrived .


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2018)

User said:


> I think its linked to me walking the Clarendon Way thus weekend . I'm digging out the storm cape .


Is that what they call that type of dancing ?


----------



## potsy (24 May 2018)

User said:


> Morris dancing is not something to which I am attracted .


Now I'm not easily surprised, usually


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 May 2018)

I could listen to Jonathan Agnew read the phone book.

TMS = Sheer Bliss


----------



## MikeG (24 May 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I could listen to Jonathan Agnew read the phone book........



He played the organ at my wedding. Well, he should have done, but he chickened out at the last minute and paid someone else to do it instead.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> So, right next to your scales is a particularly floury calculator?
> 
> I have an old fashioned balance-beam set of scales, with cast iron weights. It's semi-permanently loaded with 500g. The only thing I weigh is the flour. The rest is all done by volume...........except the oil, which I just slop in.



Actually, no  I'm so used to using the 600g of flour for my everyday breads that I don't need to do the maths.

My notebook with all my formulae for breads are mostly written in bakers' percentages, so it's easy to scale up or down. And do the maths. Because hydration for bread typically ranges from 60 to 70%, depending on the bread type (I run out of baking talent if my dough is wetter than 65%). Bagels are at 55% hydration, no-kneads and ciabatta between 75 and 80%. Salt is always 2%.

P.S. I have several sets of old scales of different kinds, but my go-to scale for breadmaking is an electronic one that I picked up in Lidl for a fiver.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is that soft or hard water ?



Hard water here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2018)

Had a particularly fine piece of fillet steak for lunch. Smoking hot pan, a minute and a half per side, bit of salt and pepper, home made butter and fresh thyme and rosemary from the garden.

Made a truly delectable steak sandwich. 

Suitably fortified, I am off to furkle weeds and clear up some broken branches with the chain saw.


----------



## postman (24 May 2018)

Ok lunch was brilliant.We went to a Miller and Carter Steak House.We split the bill three ways,it was only fair.It was a bit more upmarket than Nandos,just a bit.Full rack of ribs,chips and slaw,followed by a massive chocolate bomb,orange sauce,vanilla and raspberry ice cream that was stunning.Feeling full.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2018)

Didn't get round to the chainsaw in the end. But I furkled up several wheelbarrows' worth of weeds and cleared up three large elderberry trees - which I had to remove in order to clear up the top half of a bullace that snapped in one of the early spring gales.

Packed it in 20 mins ago because it started chucking it down. Now sat down with a banana and a well-earnt


----------



## Speicher (24 May 2018)

I felled over this afternoon. 

Next door's dog is a very sturdy very large very strong Labrador. He playfully jumped up and bopped my nose with his nose. I was on uneven ground and lost my balance, stepped backwards, partially regained my balance, did a piroutte, lost my balance, took another step to try and regain my balance but gradually gravity won, and I toppled (gracefully) over onto the edge of the field.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 May 2018)

Speicher said:


> I felled over this afternoon.
> 
> Next door's dog is a very sturdy very large very strong Labrador. He playfully jumped up and bopped my nose with his nose. I was on uneven ground and lost my balance, stepped backwards, partially regained my balance, did a piroutte, lost my balance, took another step to try and regain my balance but gradually gravity won, and I toppled (gracefully) over onto the edge of the field.


You're alright I hope?


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2018)

Ouch. Hope it's only your ego that's bruised, Wol xxx


----------



## postman (24 May 2018)

We need a video.


----------



## Speicher (24 May 2018)

It seemed to take a long time to arrive on the ground from the time that I first realised that I might fall over. I am not injured, and my neighbour was very concerned that I was alright. The final landing was on soft grassy ground. I had my sturdy gardening shoes on, which probably helped. It is not the dog's fault, he was just being very friendly in a doggy way.


----------



## Speicher (24 May 2018)

postman said:


> We need a video.



Sorry to disappoint you, Postman, but there are no videos available.


----------



## Speicher (24 May 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> You're alright I hope?



Good thing that I did not land on the dog, he would have been flattened.


----------



## MikeG (24 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> .......chez Casa Reynard.



French and Spanish. Are you actually in the Pyrenees, and just pretending to be in Cambridge?


----------



## TVC (24 May 2018)

Home alone. Lu has gone to the pub on her own.


----------



## MikeG (24 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> ......... the top half of a bullace that snapped in one of the early spring gales......



I've still got a few jars of the jam I made last autumn from our bullace trees. It was a bumper harvest last year. So heavy it brought branches down _without_ any wind.


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2018)

My wife just said that she either wants another ginger beer or beard !

I'm assuming she said beer .


----------



## Hill Wimp (24 May 2018)

Helping to run a Western Isles sailing Regatta in the gorgeous Lochboisdale marina.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> French and Spanish. Are you actually in the Pyrenees, and just pretending to be in Cambridge?



We just happen to be multilingual here.  And about 20ft below sea level.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've still got a few jars of the jam I made last autumn from our bullace trees. It was a bumper harvest last year. So heavy it brought branches down _without_ any wind.



Our stone fruit crop was pretty crappy last year.  Only had enough plums for a couple of crumbles, the cherries were ghastly and no apricots, greengages or damsons.


----------



## Katherine (24 May 2018)

potsy said:


> Should have waited and let the Manc weather do that for you... won't be long


No rain forecast until tomorrow morning and everything is so dry after this spell of amazing weather. I need it to rain so I can get the rest of the weeds out that are baked in right now.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2018)

It's been  since teatime.


----------



## MikeG (24 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Our stone fruit crop was pretty crappy last year.  Only had enough plums for a couple of crumbles, the cherries were ghastly and no apricots, greengages or damsons.



No greengages! That's a crisis. I mean........a real crisis. We had so many that I ended up bagging them up and leaving them on a table in the lane for locals to help themselves. No way we could ever have used them all. I gave half the plums away as well.


----------



## Katherine (24 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's been  since teatime.


I did my ironing in the garden in the sunshine again and we ate our evening meal outside too!


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> No greengages! That's a crisis. I mean........a real crisis. We had so many that I ended up bagging them up and leaving them on a table in the lane for locals to help themselves. No way we could ever have used them all. I gave half the plums away as well.



The real crisis here was the no apricots.  I *adore* apricots. I do have some this year, but not quite sure how many as they're kind of hard to spot until they start turning orange. We avoided the frost this year, but it  when the trees were in full bloom. 

BTW, if you're up to your ears in plums, plum butter (pflaumenmus / powidla) is well worth making. It's lush on hot buttered toast.  Gingered plum chutney is also very good.


----------



## MikeG (24 May 2018)

Early warning: tomorrow is Friday: fasting day. Food talk will be harshly punished. Anyway......

Is your apricot in a pot, or in the ground? Monty planted one in a pot last year, but hasn't mentioned it yet this year. I'm going to wait until I've built the garage, thus producing a nice south facing wall, before I get an apricot, but in the meantime, I'm quizzing everyone who has one.


----------



## MikeG (24 May 2018)

Ooooh, my banana and hazelnut loaf is cool enough to try..........


....and it's a triumph! I'll add cinnamon next time, I think, but that's rather nice. Good Housekeeping Cook Book does it again.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Early warning: tomorrow is Friday: fasting day. Food talk will be harshly punished. Anyway......
> 
> Is your apricot in a pot, or in the ground? Monty planted one in a pot last year, but hasn't mentioned it yet this year. I'm going to wait until I've built the garage, thus producing a nice south facing wall, before I get an apricot, but in the meantime, I'm quizzing everyone who has one.



In the ground. I have two up against a southwest facing wall. Mum (who is horrendously green fingered) grew them from the stones - so can't enlighten you with respect to variety. I'm a bit further north than you, and here, they're not the most reliable of croppers; the last two years have been complete washouts. But IMHO they're worth the frustration, as the fruit is totally lush.


----------



## MikeG (24 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> .... I'm a bit further north than you.........



Nah, I've rumbled you. You're in the Basque country. 

I'm half way through building a big south facing greenhouse with a brick back wall, and I'm tempted to get a variety to train against the wall . Behind glass it should fruit like crazy. I may not have the patience to start from a stone, though!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2018)

Il pleut des cordes ici..


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Il pleut des cordes ici..


Mes condoléances.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Mes condoléances.


Ta


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2018)

Speicher said:


> It seemed to take a long time to arrive on the ground from the time that I first realised that I might fall over. I am not injured, and my neighbour was very concerned that I was alright. The final landing was on soft grassy ground. I had my sturdy gardening shoes on, which probably helped. It is not the dog's fault, he was just being very friendly in a doggy way.


It is amazing how time can stretch in those cases .

I'm glad you are okay .


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> No rain forecast until tomorrow morning and everything is so dry after this spell of amazing weather. I need it to rain so I can get the rest of the weeds out that are baked in right now.


We've had rain on and off for most of the day.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Il pleut des cordes ici..



Saperlipopette! Vous avez besoin d'un paraplui? Ou d'un bateau?


----------



## Speicher (24 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is amazing how time can stretch in those cases .
> 
> I'm glad you are okay .



Yes, I think I wobbled and regained my balance about four or five times. I was aware that I was taking a long time to either get upright again, or fall over. It was a relief to land, and notice the trees at a funny angle. My neighbour was very concerned that I had not hurt myself. I could have fallen badly and hurt a wrist or a knee.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Saperlipopette! Vous avez besoin d'un paraplui? Ou d'un bateau?


Ni! Peut-être un sous-marin!


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Ni! Peut-être un sous-marin!



En jaune, par hasard?


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Nah, I've rumbled you. You're in the Basque country.
> 
> I'm half way through building a big south facing greenhouse with a brick back wall, and I'm tempted to get a variety to train against the wall . Behind glass it should fruit like crazy. I may not have the patience to start from a stone, though!





I'd say go for it. Home grown apricots are in a totally different league to those hard, tasteless, anaemic things you can buy.

Looks like I might have my first crop of grapes this year. I planted the vine (Phoenix) two years ago and am training it up the garage porch. It's a suntrap, so fingers crossed.


----------



## raleighnut (25 May 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I think I wobbled and regained my balance about four or five times. I was aware that I was taking a long time to either get upright again, or fall over. It was a relief to land, and notice the trees at a funny angle. My neighbour was very concerned that I had not hurt myself. I could have fallen badly and hurt a wrist or a knee.


It was a simple fall at work that snapped my Femur.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2018)

It's raining in Wellingborough and has been doing so since 8pm ish last night , the plants have gone crazy


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 May 2018)

Its been raining all night, just what the garden needed .. Water butts were all dry.

The new pond will be full..


----------



## raleighnut (25 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> It's raining in Wellingborough and has been doing so since 8pm ish last night , the plants have gone crazy


Yep, I think it's in for the day however the garden could do with a good soaking.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> It's raining in Wellingborough and has been doing so since 8pm ish last night , the plants have gone crazy



Same here. In fact if you listen carefully, you can actually hear the grass growing from inside the house!


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> It was a simple fall at work that snapped my Femur.



Scary how easy it can be if the angle is right at the point of impact.

I've broken lots of things ,but i really dont want to do a femur


----------



## raleighnut (25 May 2018)

meta lon said:


> Scary how easy it can be if the angle is right at the point of impact.
> 
> I've broken lots of things ,but i really dont want to do a femur


I don't recommend it.


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2018)

Morning. A wet Schrodie greeted me this morning and insisted in chin rubs and a lot of tummy tickles . It had taken him a while to get in the mood as I had already been and fed him . It could be that he had been outside in the rain and wanted to share the experience with me .


----------



## Katherine (25 May 2018)

There was a heavy shower in the night but dry again now.


----------



## MikeG (25 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> ........Looks like I might have my first crop of grapes this year. I planted the vine (Phoenix) two years ago and am training it up the garage porch. It's a suntrap, so fingers crossed.



Again, there'll be a vine in the greenhouse.....planted outside and trained in through a hole in the brickwork. A mate of mine in the Peak District has an amazing vine in his conservatory, despite being at 1000 feet+ and suffering Peak District weather.


----------



## MikeG (25 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> There was a heavy shower in the night but dry again now.



Just the one? We had torrents.


----------



## Lavender Rose (25 May 2018)

I am so tired today.....it's like...I started at 6:15, got up at 5 and I just can't wait to go to bed already - I don't usually sleep well but recently I have been doing really well at it...I think it's the impending 30th Birthday and just my body slowly giving up....


----------



## Lullabelle (25 May 2018)

The ground is quite parched so this is a welcome relief.


----------



## mybike (25 May 2018)

T'was my mother's birthday yesterday and we had to pick the grandchildren up from school.

Since it had become rather warm I thought the children would like an ice cream soda. I had to explain what it was but even then they didn't like the sound of it. Great grandma had one though.


----------



## Lavender Rose (25 May 2018)

mybike said:


> T'was my mother's birthday yesterday and we had to pick the grandchildren up from school.
> 
> Since it had become rather warm I thought the children would like an ice cream soda. I had to explain what it was but even then they didn't like the sound of it. Great grandma had one though.



Ice Cream Soda IS AMAZING


----------



## Serge (25 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is grey and has been raining.
> 
> My wife just said that the weather has changed from the predicted fine weather for the weekend to showers and thunderstorms . Just in time for the annual Folk Festival !
> 
> I wonder if it could be linked with Morris Dancing ?


I think Rob McKenna is going to the Folk Festival.


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2018)

I'm feeling a lot brighter today, my brain keeps thinking of things whereas yesterday it wasn't . I slept for most of yesterday and started to brighten up in the evening .
The plus side of yesterday was whilst I was still lucid I managed to buy some parts for my bike .


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 May 2018)

Day off raining...
I know I'll sort the under stairs cupboard.
I need to get control of my shoe habit  ..


----------



## mybike (25 May 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Ice Cream Soda IS AMAZING



They really turned their noses up!


----------



## potsy (25 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> There was a heavy shower in the night but dry again now.



It was so heavy my car is almost clean


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 May 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Ice Cream Soda IS AMAZING



No No No


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 May 2018)

My neighbor is a lazy dirty so and so.
She works at m&s in the restaurant!!! Manager !!!!!

This pile of dog food was spilt on the drive 3 weeks ago.
It's just another health Hazard she thinks is ok.
The cups of tea on the over filled bins have been there since February.




I may call environmental health as I'm fed up with all the cat crap and just filth.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 May 2018)

at last... some rain!


----------



## Threevok (25 May 2018)

meta lon said:


> My neighbor is a lazy dirty so and so.
> She works at m&s in the restaurant!!! Manager !!!!!
> 
> This pile of dog food was spilt on the drive 3 weeks ago.
> ...



That appears to be the same cat litter I buy - from Home Bargains.

Mind you, I put mine in litter trays, not leave it on the driveway for the cat to open and use itself


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2018)

Was in pain last night with a bunged sinus. Managed to unbung (acupressure is a godsend), took meds and went to bed. Pain gone this morning, but the side of my face is numb and my tongue feels like it's been borrowed from Jar Jar Binks. Really tired too.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Was in pain last night with a bunged sinus. Managed to unbung (acupressure is a godsend), took meds and went to bed. Pain gone this morning, but the side of my face is numb and my tongue feels like it's been borrowed from Jar Jar Binks. Really tired too.


Welcome to my world! Only both sides and my eyes but they keep telling me my sinsues are ok..


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Welcome to my world! Only both sides and my eyes but they keep telling me my sinsues are ok..



Ouch xxx 

I have chronic sinusitis (a going away present from Oinking flu a few years ago) and the hayfever isn't helping any. This one wasn't too bad, but sometimes when the sinusitis flares up it's so bad I can't even eat.

Suggest you try acupressure. Looks daft when you're doing it, but it really does help the crud drain. Oh, and get yourself some Beconase - it's available OTC. Savers and Wilkos are the cheapest for that xxx


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 May 2018)

It’s been bloody lovely the last few days on the Outer Hebs! Sunburntastic!
Rowing Regatta tomorrow and we’ve been helping after a fashion. I have neen on bunting duty and @Hill Wimp is on registration tomoz while I bbq salmon steaks....


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 May 2018)

Breaking news....

@Salty seadog spotted in South Uist!!!


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2018)

I am going to go and clean the litter trays.

Bike ride plans abandoned, I just feel too drained. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2018)

The fairies came back again this afternoon. They haven't quite left yet but I think they about to leave .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 May 2018)

Started building my new Kinesis Ti today.

Wheels, seatpost, saddle, BB, chainset fitted.

Fork/headset temporarily dry-assembled. Stem, bars and shifters fitted.

Waiting on some headset spacers to arrive so that I can check the fit and cut the steerer to size.

Spacers ordered on Amazon Prime on Wednesday night and have still not arrived. Not happy.

I don’t really want to start routing cables etc. around the bars and stem until after I’ve cut the steerer.

I was starting to get a bit wound up about the delay but then thought, what the hell? It’s a Bank Holiday weekend, good weather is forecast, the Test Match is on. There are several bottles of Pinot and Soave chilling in the garage beer fridge. What’s the rush? Chill out man. Take a chill pill.

Now sat in front of the Cricket with a glass of Pinot. Bliss.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I am so tired today.....it's like...I started at 6:15, got up at 5 and I just can't wait to go to bed already - I don't usually sleep well but recently I have been doing really well at it...I think it's the impending 30th Birthday and just my body slowly giving up....


Well thi's getting on in years now. School will soon be one of those buildings you pass without noticing.


----------



## MikeG (25 May 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Started building my........



Mirror? Did you say mirror? I finished this a few minutes ago:


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Mirror? Did you say mirror? I finished this a few minutes ago:
> 
> View attachment 410997
> 
> ...



Nice.

Although if you can’t afford a ‘proper’ basin, I think I’ve got an old one in the shed you can have. It’s avocado, but should come back into fashion in the next 40-50 years.


----------



## srw (25 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> En jaune, par hasard?


Oh. Un conversation francais! (Il fait in coup d'oueil autour de lui pour verifier qui'il n y a pas un moderateur, conaissant bien que les mots non-anglais ne sont pas permis). C'est un conversation ouvert pour tout la monde qui veut pratiquer leur langue francais?

*Ouf. Cette putain texte predictive fait le typing francais un affaire de merde.*


----------



## MikeG (25 May 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Although if you can’t afford a ‘proper’ basin, I think I’ve got an old one in the shed you can have. It’s avocado, but should come back into fashion in the next 40-50 years.



 I've got an old (white) one out in the garden, suppressing nettles. It just didn't go so well with the Edwardian washstand I found in a friend's barn.....


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 May 2018)

Pakistan now 8 down, Plus one of their batsmen retired hurt and needs to man-up.

All the same, they appear to be in the process of giving England a good humping. At Lords too! What a cheek!

I have this small fly in my lounge under the ceiling rose. It appears to be flying triangular circuits. They always seem to do that. Why? Surely it’s easier to fly gentle curves and circles than do a handbrake-turn every couple of seconds?


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2018)

srw said:


> Oh. Un conversation francais! (Il fait in coup d'oueil autour de lui pour verifier qui'il n y a pas un moderateur, conaissant bien que les mots non-anglais ne sont pas permis). C'est un conversation ouvert pour tout la monde qui veut pratiquer leur langue francais?
> 
> *Ouf. Cette putain texte predictive fait le typing francais un affaire de merde.*



Should be _*une* conversation *en* francais_ to start... 

Et pourquoi pas? J'ai rencontré rien qui dit qu'il faut parler l'anglais ici.


----------



## User10119 (25 May 2018)

srw said:


> Oh. Un conversation francais! (Il fait in coup d'oueil autour de lui pour verifier qui'il n y a pas un moderateur, conaissant bien que les mots non-anglais ne sont pas permis). C'est un conversation ouvert pour tout la monde qui veut pratiquer leur langue francais?
> 
> *Ouf. Cette putain texte predictive fait le typing francais un affaire de merde.*



View attachment 411004


----------



## User10119 (25 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> J'ai rencontré rien


Je n'ai rien rencontré. 

If we're being nitpicky.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 May 2018)

Sorry to be the killjoy once again but could I remind everyone of the site rules and guidelines:



Da Rulz said:


> *Language.* CycleChat is an English-language site, so we ask that posts in the forums be written in English.


----------



## MikeG (25 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Should be _*une* conversation *en* francais_ to start...
> 
> Et pourquoi pas? J'ai rencontré rien qui dit qu'il faut parler l'anglais ici.





> *Language.* CycleChat is an English-language site, so we ask that posts in the forums be written in English.



From here.

I'm just the messenger........... 

Ooops, and a late one at that.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> From here.
> 
> I'm just the messenger...........
> 
> Ooops, and a late one at that.





I dunno... In that case, some changes to cycling terminology should be implemented. 

Chapeau - well done old chap!
Chasse patate - you're joking... are you?
Tete de course - pointy of the race
Peloton - bunch of guys in poncy lycra
Lanterne rouge - a day late and a dollar short
Voiture balai - laggard waggon



P.S. And no, I didn't use babelfish


----------



## User10119 (25 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> I dunno... In that case, some changes to cycling terminology should be implemented.


More detail is provided here in the Guidelines


> *Language* – We are an English language community and require content to be posted in English so that it can be easily understood and moderated. Short, common use non-English phrases are allowed, as are requests to have text translated; and if you wish to post a quote in another language, please post the English translation alongside it so that the meaning is clear. Moderators will remove non-English text where there is no accompanying translation or any doubt as to its meaning.


----------



## midlife (25 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> I dunno... In that case, some changes to cycling terminology should be implemented.
> 
> Chapeau - well done old chap!
> Chasse patate - you're joking... are you?
> ...



Palmares = boasting


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2018)

I was tracking a parcel I've ordered and am amazed at the mileage covered so far, if the tracking is to believed. From Southampton it has now gone to the Northern hub which I think is in Warrington . So by the time it gets to me it will have covered 400 + miles !


----------



## MikeG (25 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was tracking a parcel I've ordered and am amazed at the mileage covered so far, if the tracking is to believed. From Southampton it has now gone to the Northern hub which I think is in Warrington . So by the time it gets to me it will have covered 400 + miles !



At least they collected yours. I paid Hermes last Saturday to pick up a parcel in Leeds on Monday. They still haven't bothered. The people in Leeds have waited in all day now for 3 whole days, with the promise that a van would turn up. I haven't heard anything at all from Hermes, despite there being two official complaints in about this. The three hours I have spent on "Live Chat" to somewhere in India is something I don't look on fondly.


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> At least they collected yours. I paid Hermes last Saturday to pick up a parcel in Leeds on Monday. They still haven't bothered. The people in Leeds have waited in all day now for 3 whole days, with the promise that a van would turn up. I haven't heard anything at all from Hermes, despite there being two official complaints in about this. The three hours I have spent on "Live Chat" to somewhere in India is something I don't look on fondly.


They seem to be taking mine on a world tour ! They still have a few days to add on a few more miles yet .
I wonder if they are applying satellite technology whereby signals are sent into space and beamed back again covering vast distances, but in their case they are using lorries on the road network !


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> At least they collected yours. I paid Hermes last Saturday to pick up a parcel in Leeds on Monday. They still haven't bothered. The people in Leeds have waited in all day now for 3 whole days, with the promise that a van would turn up. I haven't heard anything at all from Hermes, despite there being two official complaints in about this. The three hours I have spent on "Live Chat" to somewhere in India is something I don't look on fondly.


What's it worth to collect and deliver?


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2018)

I just had a thought if the company had sent it into space and back again it wouldn't have traveled so far !


----------



## MikeG (25 May 2018)

It's in Leeds, Classic. You get all dizzy if you go into big cities like that, remember?


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> It's in Leeds, Classic. You get all dizzy if you go into big cities like that, remember?


Only an hour away by bike. Two by bus and train.


----------



## srw (25 May 2018)

Damn. I thought I was going to get some free language lessons from Mme Renard.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 May 2018)

Thunder. I may get rain soon.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Thunder. I may get rain soon.


Any lightning?


----------



## Old jon (26 May 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Same here. In fact if you listen carefully, you can actually hear the grass growing from inside the house!



Not the way the song said it, but 'I can hear the grass grow'


On a good day . . .


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2018)

Morning it is grey damp and murky here.

My parcel is now at Avonmouth . It is getting closer.


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2018)

User said:


> *Waves at illaveago*
> 
> Yep... just having coffee before starting my walk.


Sorry can't see you it's too murky !


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 May 2018)

I have a set of headset spacers ordered on Amazon Prime on Wednesday that are doing a tour of GB.

Initially sent to Glasgow, then to Weybridge in Surrey, now apparently in Peterborough so May get to see them today.


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I have a set of headset spacers ordered on Amazon Prime on Wednesday that are doing a tour of GB.
> 
> Initially sent to Glasgow, then to Weybridge in Surrey, now apparently in Peterborough so May get to see them today.


Do you think that people in the main offices are doing dot to dot pictures ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 May 2018)

Helping son in law build his log cabin today..its rather large !!


----------



## potsy (26 May 2018)

User said:


> Right... I’m off. I won’t be around much until tomorrow evening.


----------



## alicat (26 May 2018)

The optician's has just phoned to postpone my appointment for next Friday. Made me realised I am pissed off as well as bored.


----------



## alicat (26 May 2018)

"Hello, I am calling you from the Telephone Preference _Management _Service of the United Kingdom government and I am calling you to see if you are receiving nuisance calls' (caller with non-native accent)

"You are very faint" (me)

Repeat at same volume.

"Yes, and this is one of the very nuisance calls that I do not wish to receive. Is that clear?"

"Brrrr...."

Result!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 May 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Pakistan now 8 down, *Plus one of their batsmen retired hurt and needs to man-up.*
> 
> All the same, they appear to be in the process of giving England a good humping. At Lords too! What a cheek!
> 
> I have this small fly in my lounge under the ceiling rose. It appears to be flying triangular circuits. They always seem to do that. Why? Surely it’s easier to fly gentle curves and circles than do a handbrake-turn every couple of seconds?



Ok. It appears I may have been a little harsh as it appears he has broken his wrist.

Mind you. The Black Knight would have shaken that off with “‘tis but a scratch”.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 May 2018)

Bought some headset spacers from Richardson’s in St Ives this morning.

Arrived home to a tracking update from Amazon to say my spacers will actually arrive today. 

Also bought a 32 tpi hacksaw blade to cut the fork steerer.


----------



## mybike (26 May 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Ice Cream Soda IS AMAZING



I think the first I had was in Heacham when this was a sweetshop.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2018)

alicat said:


> "Hello, I am calling you from the Telephone Preference _Management _Service of the United Kingdom government and I am calling you to see if you are receiving nuisance calls' (caller with non-native accent)
> 
> "You are very faint" (me)
> 
> ...


I had one of them when I answered my mother's phone a year or so ago. I was rather more explicitly expletive...


----------



## Serge (26 May 2018)

mybike said:


> I think the first I had was in Heacham when this was a sweatshop.


Sweatshops in Heacham? What is the world coming to? I blame Brexit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2018)

I just clicked into Mundane news and the lap top went into a random reboot. Maybe it objected to French cycling terms.


----------



## mybike (26 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5256180, member: 9609"]only one hour after fledging the nest
View attachment 411019


edit - should have been in the other thread but hey ho, may as well leave it here[/QUOTE]

We've got some too.


----------



## mybike (26 May 2018)

Serge said:


> Sweatshops in Heacham? What is the world coming to? I blame Brexit.



ROFL

Mind, they did make us work after our evening meal and Saturday mornings.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Any lightning?


Yes. I also got 1/4" of rain, pretty good for this time of the year.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2018)

Watching the F1 qually from Monaco.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2018)

srw said:


> Damn. I thought I was going to get some free language lessons from Mme Renard.



It's Mlle actually. Or Dr if you wish to be more specific.


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2018)

My parcel arrived just before 2. I've been outside cleaning and polishing it .

A little while ago I managed to flag an ice-cream van just before he drove off . I had a 99 er and shared it with the rest of my face .


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2018)

I now have a large pile of exterminated elderberries teetering on top of one of my dump piles of unwanted assorted crappy wood.

Feel totally bushed. Had another sinus flare up last night, but painkillers keeping things under control.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 May 2018)

This afternoon we nipped into a garden centre to get pots and hanging basket plants. Mountain Warehouse have some space in there, I came out with walking shoes and sandals!


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2018)

They have just issued a Yellow rain warning for this evening in the South to South West !


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> They have just issued a Yellow rain warning for this evening in the South to South West !


Enjoy, and get your washing up done for free.


----------



## midlife (26 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> They have just issued a Yellow rain warning for this evening in the South to South West !



Yellow rain would worry me!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> They have just issued a Yellow rain warning for this evening in the South to South West !


That's a pisser.


----------



## slowmotion (26 May 2018)

I've just finished removing the stones from twenty green olives with a kitchen knife. They don't look anything like olives any more. Why didn't somebody tell me that you can buy them already pitted?

The prunes didn't fare any better.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 May 2018)

Enjoying the big weekend, some good sessions


----------



## pjd57 (26 May 2018)

I got a new phone yesterday.
Nothing too fancy.
Nokia 5 from Tesco.
Lot of their phones are on 3 year contracts now which I didn't fancy. They're so flimsy they won't last that long.
Even worse , they only have a two year warranty.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 May 2018)

Lots of lightening down here. Only the very occasional low rumble of thunder and no rain yet. Plenty of cloud . 5-8 strikes every 10 seconds and is Been doing that for over 15mins.

Took a vid on phone but file's to large to load.


----------



## slowmotion (26 May 2018)

Lots of rain , thunder and lightning too, out here on the frontier, London W14. 

Keep Channel 16 free of trivia folks....


----------



## Salty seadog (26 May 2018)

Gentle rain is starting, still no thunder but the lightening is mayhem.


----------



## slowmotion (26 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Gentle rain is starting, still no thunder but the lightening is mayhem.


Safe passage.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Lots of rain , thunder and lightning too, out here on the frontier, London W14.
> 
> Keep Channel 16 free of trivia folks....



Lots around....

https://www.lightningmaps.org/?lang...2;s=0;o=0;b=;n=0;y=51.3798;z=8;d=2;dl=2;dc=0;

And a screenshot as the live map will be useless soon.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2018)

Need a  before bed. Feeling really tired.


----------



## Speicher (27 May 2018)

Yes, I moff too.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 May 2018)

Last night I got my cycling clothes out ready for an early start this morning. Thought I’d take a run to Chesterfield and back, about 50 km route planned. Woke in the night with pain in my left Achilles’ tendon. Got up this morning and promptly sat down again. Tried to stand again and discovered I can stand on a straight leg, but not when the knee is bent. Walking down stairs was painful and awkward.

I’m not sure how I’ve done this. I didn’t do anything yesterday that could have pulled the tendon. Never felt any pain yesterday either. Weird.


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Last night I got my cycling clothes out ready for an early start this morning. Thought I’d take a run to Chesterfield and back, about 50 km route planned. Woke in the night with pain in my left Achilles’ tendon. Got up this morning and promptly sat down again. Tried to stand again and discovered I can stand on a straight leg, but not when the knee is bent. Walking down stairs was painful and awkward.
> 
> I’m not sure how I’ve done this. I didn’t do anything yesterday that could have pulled the tendon. Never felt any pain yesterday either. Weird.


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## alicat (27 May 2018)

Currently stuck in a loop of checking Cyclechat and a couple of other forums. Arrggh!


----------



## Katherine (27 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you feel better soon .


Ditto


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2018)

The fairies came back again yesterday ! I'm having a bit of a run with them at the moment and had an early night. It doesn't seem to have had much effect as I'm feeling tired and achy already .
I' ll watch the Monaco GP later .


----------



## Katherine (27 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The fairies came back again yesterday ! I'm having a bit of a run with them at the moment and had an early night. It doesn't seem to have had much effect as I'm feeling tired and achy already .
> I' ll watch the Monaco GP later .


Hope you feel better later.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 May 2018)

I feel rather tired after helping build the son in laws log cabin yesterday.
Terrific summer house from a company in Northampton.
More to do today but he has some other helpers,so i may get a pass.

No storms or rain just warm sunshine, i fancy a chill out day today as im aching a bit


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2018)

We didn't get any thunderstorms yesterday although I could see some storm clouds building up . It seems as though the storms are are on their way now as I can hear some rumbling in the distance .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 May 2018)

Been awake since three as thunder rumbles round. More on the way. Doesn't look promising for getting out on the bike.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The fairies came back again yesterday ! I'm having a bit of a run with them at the moment and had an early night. It doesn't seem to have had much effect as I'm feeling tired and achy already .
> *I' ll watch the Monaco GP later *.



It’s good of them to arrange Grands Prix for Sunday afternoons as they’re great for helping you doze off.

I’m normally fairly interested in some of the techno-babble before the race, then avoid watching the grid walk as I find it a bit cringeworthy. The start of the race and the first ten laps or so are usually entertaining, then I doze off for the whole of the middle part, generally waking up with the cars passing the finish line.

In the day’s of the BBC coverage you could normally rely on the increased frenzy in Murray Walker’s voice to drag you out of the void if anything moderately exciting happened during the the race, but today’s commentators are just amateurs in comparison.

I’d normally use the Test Match to help with a snooze, but you can’t rely on England to last into Sunday afternoon these days.


----------



## gavgav (27 May 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Been awake since three as thunder rumbles round. More on the way. Doesn't look promising for getting out on the bike.



It went through London about 23:30 to 00:30 last night. Monumental lightning!! Luckily it was quieter for the rest of the night and so managed some sleep in a sauna like room!

Hoping it doesn’t come back at Wembley this afternoon!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 May 2018)

gavgav said:


> It went through London about 23:30 to 00:30 last night. Monumental lightning!! Luckily it was quieter for the rest of the night and so managed some sleep in a sauna like room!
> 
> Hoping it doesn’t come back at Wembley this afternoon!



I hope you all avoided watching the light show. Remember Day of the Triffids!


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 May 2018)

The sun is out today.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> *The fairies came back again yesterday !* I'm having a bit of a run with them at the moment and had an early night. It doesn't seem to have had much effect as I'm feeling tired and achy already .
> I' ll watch the Monaco GP later .


Did they leave any money under your pillow?


----------



## postman (27 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Mirror? Did you say mirror? I finished this a few minutes ago:
> 
> View attachment 410997
> 
> ...



My word how many packets of Cornflakes do you eat in a week.I bet your milkman is the richest bloke around,it must take two pints to fill that breakfast bowl.


----------



## alicat (27 May 2018)

Next door have taken their grandkids out. Or killed them or summat. It's nice and quiet again anyway.


----------



## alicat (27 May 2018)

Oh, spoke too soon. Time to get up and go out.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you feel better soon .


Thanks. I’d feel better if I knew how I’d done it. Planned out on riding one of the Peak District trails on Monday with the family. Obviously that’s now on hold. Aargh!


----------



## Lullabelle (27 May 2018)

Hot and humid today, might get the washing out for a while.


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> It’s good of them to arrange Grands Prix for Sunday afternoons as they’re great for helping you doze off.
> 
> I’m normally fairly interested in some of the techno-babble before the race, then avoid watching the grid walk as I find it a bit cringeworthy. The start of the race and the first ten laps or so are usually entertaining, then I doze off for the whole of the middle part, generally waking up with the cars passing the finish line.
> 
> ...


What I don't like is while you are watching the race the camera's will go and find somebody not associated with racing and stay with them.


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2018)

Monsoon !


----------



## raleighnut (27 May 2018)

It was a belter of a storm last night/this morning if you were awake to watch it.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 May 2018)

I’ve cut my fork steerer to length and the world hasn’t ended. 

Phew! Time to relax in front of the cricket.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 May 2018)

Not sure if I’m watching cricket, or skittles?


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2018)

Quick , better pop round to the garage that was on Frost a moment ago. They had petrol at 54 p per litre !


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2018)

This was in my parcel yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Did they leave any money under your pillow?


I've given them some paracetamol and hope they will go away.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 May 2018)

That’s it. It’s official. We’ve been humped by Pakistan at “Fortress Lords”.

If my bike build wasn’t going so well I’d be depressed.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Hot and humid today, might get the washing out for a while.



It is very windy here again so the washing will definitely get dry.


----------



## potsy (27 May 2018)

Off for a Sunday walk to the park, might even take the mutt if he wants to come


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Monsoon !


Dry and sunny with clear blue skies and n'er a drop of rain.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 May 2018)

Just settling down for the Grand Prix...

Will put a square of kitchen towel on my chest in case I doze off and start dribbling.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2018)

Drinking coffee between masses. Holiday double header for me.


----------



## potsy (27 May 2018)

Zonked!


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2018)

Apparently there was a whopping thunderstorm here last night a friend who lives a few miles away tells me. I dunno, slept right through it. These sinus probs have left me feeling totally cream crackered.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Last night I got my cycling clothes out ready for an early start this morning. Thought I’d take a run to Chesterfield and back, about 50 km route planned. Woke in the night with pain in my left Achilles’ tendon. Got up this morning and promptly sat down again. Tried to stand again and discovered I can stand on a straight leg, but not when the knee is bent. Walking down stairs was painful and awkward.
> 
> I’m not sure how I’ve done this. I didn’t do anything yesterday that could have pulled the tendon. Never felt any pain yesterday either. Weird.



Ouch. Hope you mend soon xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ouch. Hope you mend soon xxx


Thanks Reynard. Frustrating doesn’t cover it.


----------



## Andrew_P (27 May 2018)

I increased my mobile data in anticipation of copious @Fab Foodie imagery, I could have saved some cash.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 May 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> I increased my mobile data in anticipation of copious @Fab Foodie imagery, I could have saved some cash.



It'll come .....

Where are you Fabbers?


----------



## Lullabelle (27 May 2018)

It is very dark with the occasional rumble of thunder, expecting rain but it is doubtful.


----------



## postman (27 May 2018)

i thought Sunday was a day or rest,well i have just sat down and i still have one task left,Sundays rest


----------



## mybike (27 May 2018)

Last night we had thunderstorms to the south, tonight they're to the north. It's getting boring.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 May 2018)

I had no idea there were so many angry women in the world until I signed up to Twitter


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2018)

mybike said:


> Last night we had thunderstorms to the south, tonight they're to the north. It's getting boring.



And you're stuck in the middle...


----------



## Katherine (27 May 2018)

Lovely hot wind for drying the washing this weekend. Not so good for cycling in. Still enjoyed it though. 
We've had one very brief rain shower. Still considering if it was enough or do I water the pots..


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> Lovely hot wind for drying the washing this weekend. Not so good for cycling in. Still enjoyed it though.
> We've had one very brief rain shower. Still considering if it was enough or do I water the pots..



If you water the pots it will rain, if you don't it won't. Classic application of Sod's Law.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 May 2018)

User said:


> Wait until you look at Mumsnet... it’s the women’s wing of the _Daily Heil. _



I daren' t go anywhere near that


----------



## Katherine (27 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> If you water the pots it will rain, if you don't it won't. Classic application of Sod's Law.


I'll give it to the morning!


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2018)

User said:


> You do realise if you say *that* word three times it is summonsed...



Na'chas du'vena


----------



## TVC (27 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Na'chas du'vena


What does that mean?


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> If you water the pots it will rain, if you don't it won't. Classic application of Sod's Law.


Suppose she just waters the contents?


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2018)

TVC said:


> What does that mean?



Make the sound of falling rain - the direct translation from Minbari. Babylon 5, season 3 episode 8 "Messages from Earth"

Have to confess I taught myself as much as I could of the language. It's not as developed as Klingon, say, but hey, I'm a geekette


----------



## TVC (27 May 2018)

@User Look what Lidl are selling.

https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offers.htm?articleId=13499


----------



## Salty seadog (27 May 2018)

TVC said:


> @User Look what Lidl are selling.
> 
> https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/Non-Food-Offers.htm?articleId=13499
> 
> View attachment 411386



Flammable I trust ...


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2018)

Grilled some chicken this afternoon, after riding the bicycle in the basement due to the heat 97F,(36C). After all, it should be like a bike ride, not _Flight of the Phoenix_. Tomorrow I shall try to ride in the morning.(Or have_ Lilliuberlero_ on the speakers).


----------



## slowmotion (28 May 2018)

Five of the nine blue tits have died in the last twenty four hours. One has left the nest and was last seen flopping about in the garden. There are only three left in the nest box, in amongst all the corpses. It's a bit grim really.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Grilled some chicken this afternoon, after riding the bicycle in the basement due to the heat 97F,(36C). After all, it should be like a bike ride, not _Flight of the Phoenix_. Tomorrow I shall try to ride in the morning.(Or have_ Lilliuberlero_ on the speakers).


You'll not have gone far in the basement then.


----------



## raleighnut (28 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Five of the nine blue tits have died in the last twenty four hours. One has left the nest and was last seen flopping about in the garden. There are only three left in the nest box, in amongst all the corpses. It's a bit grim really.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Five of the nine blue tits have died in the last twenty four hours. One has left the nest and was last seen flopping about in the garden. There are only three left in the nest box, in amongst all the corpses. It's a bit grim really.




Its sad isn't it.
We have them every year in the boxes and a hole in the neighbours house.
Cats get most,i hate Cats ...
At the moment i have so many baby Starlings feeding ,bumper year for them.
Noisy little buggres


----------



## alicat (28 May 2018)

Just watched a clip of a Malian illegal immigrant scaling four storeys of a Paris apartment block to save a four year old child dangling from a balcony, while the next door neighbour belatedly held on to the child and the child's parents were not at home. 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...is-climbs-four-storeys-to-rescue-dangling-boy


----------



## srw (28 May 2018)

User said:


> You do realise if you say *that* word three times it is summonsed...


It worked!


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 May 2018)

Starlings r us ,even the squirrels are getting pestered


----------



## alicat (28 May 2018)

> Isn't it sad how the word 'immigrant' attracts the word 'illegal'? I'm not seeing anything about him being anything other than an immigrant.



I was working off the fact that he appeared on French TV saying he had no papers and seemed to be admitting that his status was not regular. I understand where you are coming from; however it seems to be the best reflection of the facts on this occasion. There are some nasty comments on a French news feed saying that he should be sent home despite his heroic deeds.


----------



## Katherine (28 May 2018)

alicat said:


> I was working off the fact that he appeared on French TV saying he had no papers and seemed to be admitting that his status was not regular. I understand where you are coming from; however it seems to be the best reflection of the facts on this occasion. There are some nasty comments on a French news feed saying that he should be sent home despite his heroic deeds.


An amazing feat. I read that he had no papers. I hope they let him stay.


----------



## Katherine (28 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Five of the nine blue tits have died in the last twenty four hours. One has left the nest and was last seen flopping about in the garden. There are only three left in the nest box, in amongst all the corpses. It's a bit grim really.



Oh no! Hope the rest of them survive.


----------



## srw (28 May 2018)

alicat said:


> however it seems to be the best reflection of the facts on this occasion.


The relevant primary fact about him is that climbed four stories at personal risk. Nationality, immigration status, gender, are secondary.

Here's a good neutral presentation:

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...is-climbs-four-storeys-to-rescue-dangling-boy


----------



## TVC (28 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> An amazing feat. I read that he had no papers. I hope they let him stay.


He has been invited to see the President, so I must assume that they intend to put everything in order for him if there is a problem.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-44275776


----------



## midlife (28 May 2018)

Been given French citizenship I believe...


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 May 2018)

Just told the good lady she's over filled the carrier bag draw!!
Little reorganization required


----------



## alicat (28 May 2018)

> An amazing feat. I read that he had no papers. I hope they let him stay.



I agree.



> Here's a good neutral presentation:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...is-climbs-four-storeys-to-rescue-dangling-boy



Yes, that's the link I referred to.

I think it is all the more amazing that he did what he did when he was basically homeless and presumably had a lot of worries.


----------



## User10119 (28 May 2018)

Out dogwalking yesterday with m'sisters I got a cluster of bites on my the back of my hand below my little finger. This morning my hand is swollen, very hot and I have restricted movement in three (so far) fingers.

I hate being allergic to the biting beasties sometimes.


----------



## TVC (28 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5259178, member: 10119"]Out dogwalking yesterday with m'sisters I got a cluster of bites on my the back of my hand below my little finger. This morning my hand is swollen, very hot and I have restricted movement in three (so far) fingers.

I hate being allergic to the biting beasties sometimes.[/QUOTE]
I've been looking into this recently as when I'm abroad the sand flies love my feet. The sum of all advice seems to be to take anti-histamine continually, use a daily vitamin B suppliment and of course industrial strength mozzie spray. Then apply ibuprofen gel to any bites that do appear. You have my sympathy, it's a real irritation.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 May 2018)

meta lon said:


> Just told the good lady she's over filled the carrier bag draw!!
> Little reorganization required
> 
> 
> View attachment 411430





User13710 said:


> A lot of supermarkets have special recycling bins for plastic bags, better than putting them in the general rubbish bin.




It is supposed to take a carrier bag many years to degrade hence the need to re use, however it takes 2 seconds to split!


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5259178, member: 10119"]Out dogwalking yesterday with m'sisters I got a cluster of bites on my the back of my hand below my little finger. This morning my hand is swollen, very hot and I have restricted movement in three (so far) fingers.

I hate being allergic to the biting beasties sometimes.[/QUOTE]
Sounds like a beastie we have in the States called a chigger. You might try a little tea tree oil, applied topically.l


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 May 2018)

User13710 said:


> A lot of supermarkets have special recycling bins for plastic bags, better than putting them in the general rubbish bin.




We use them for all sorts, she does like her carrier bags,just like her mother did..


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5259178, member: 10119"]Out dogwalking yesterday with m'sisters I got a cluster of bites on my the back of my hand below my little finger. This morning my hand is swollen, very hot and I have restricted movement in three (so far) fingers.

I hate being allergic to the biting beasties sometimes.[/QUOTE]


i use antihistamines a lot this time of year, i get some very good reactions to mozza and nat bites.

hold the Itching area under the hottest water you can cope with for about 5-10 mins for hours of relief, works really well on mozza and flea bites


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2018)

Very true. I had my last run in while photographing a railway viaduct I can now reach via a chigger free bike path.


----------



## User10119 (28 May 2018)

Well, I've taken some 1-a-day antihistamine and it seems to have gone down a little. Fingers (more or less, cos they're a bit puffy) crossed.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 May 2018)

This morning was dull and chilly, this afternoon was glorious so we went for a walk and popped into our local tea rooms for coffee and cake


----------



## SteveF (28 May 2018)

alicat said:


> Just watched a clip of a Malian illegal immigrant scaling four storeys of a Paris apartment block to save a four year old child dangling from a balcony, while the next door neighbour belatedly held on to the child and the child's parents were not at home.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...is-climbs-four-storeys-to-rescue-dangling-boy



Pretty heroic in my opinion , after meeting Macron he has been offered French naturalised citizenship and a job in the fire service (according to the beeb )


----------



## StuAff (28 May 2018)

StuAff said:


> After this morning's ride, Strava gives my mileage for the year to date as 1023.4.


Now up to 2034.3, plus a few miles I forgot to record on Friday night/Saturday morning. Guesstimate included, 2043.1. It's been a big month for mileage!


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 May 2018)

I've not been on my bikes for 2 weeks....that needs to change asap


----------



## MontyVeda (28 May 2018)

Went for big bike ride earlier... 40 miles dreaming of a full English when i returned but... there is no black pudding in Lancaster today


----------



## MikeG (28 May 2018)

meta lon said:


> I've not been on my bikes for 2 weeks....that needs to change asap



Do absolutely nothing and it will change tomorrow...........


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve been reading your ongoing gastronomic exploits with an ever increasing sense of wonder, and have come to the conclusion that you eat better than Henry VIII.
> 
> Please tell me you’re 35 stone, or life just isn’t fair.


She SO isn't. Life isn't fair....


----------



## TVC (28 May 2018)

Look @potsy a healthy kebab. 

I brought some souvlaki seasoning back from Greece, so I had to try it out.


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2018)

I am back from Cambridge. The flash floods in Rugby were interesting... particularly the one we got through - just (turned out we were the last car to manage it) which smelled like raw sewage. It was . Then a detour to Milton Keynes train station and back to Cambridge. I swear the storm cloud was tied to our car. Couldn't escape it  
However, home has .


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I could listen to Jonathan Agnew read the phone book.
> 
> TMS = Sheer Bliss


Aggers has the most relaxing voice to listen to


----------



## TVC (28 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I am back from Cambridge. The flash floods in Rugby were interesting... particularly the one we got through - just (turned out we were the last car to manage it) which smelled like raw sewage. It was . Then a detour to Milton Keynes train station and back to Cambridge. I swear the storm cloud was tied to our car. Couldn't escape it
> However, home has .


We watched it all happening on the horizon, the sky was leaden and the distant rumble of thunder was constant. Here however we still had a bit of sunshine.

Oh, and the smell of raw sewage - normal for Rugby.


----------



## Serge (28 May 2018)

TVC said:


> Look @potsy a healthy kebab.
> 
> I brought some souvlaki seasoning back from Greece, so I had to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 411519


The only thing on that plate I wouldn't eat is the skewers.


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2018)

TVC said:


> We watched it all happening on the horizon, the sky was leaden and the distant rumble of thunder was constant. Here however we still had a bit of sunshine.
> 
> Oh, and the smell of raw sewage - normal for Rugby.


Never seen anything quite like it before. It was full on monsoon. Really bizarre. We had two sections where the road dipped under a bridge and it was just flowing down the road and filling the dip. People were opening front doors to let water out. The roads just became rivers. Truly fascinating 
Ed/ (With the mega deep becoming deeper by the second one, I did have to keep saying to my uncle, for gods sake keep going and don't stall!)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2018)

TVC said:


> Look @potsy a healthy kebab.
> 
> I brought some souvlaki seasoning back from Greece, so I had to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 411519


My, those Greek bananas look small!


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2018)

I am about to mount an expedition to the outside freezer on a noble quest for food. I may be some time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Never seen anything quite like it before. It was full on monsoon. Really bizarre. We had two sections where the road dipped under a bridge and it was just flowing down the road and filling the dip. People were opening front doors to let water out. The roads just became rivers. Truly fascinating
> Ed/ (With the mega deep becoming deeper by the second one, I did have to keep saying to my uncle, for gods sake keep going and don't stall!)


The gent that died was caught under a railway bridge.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Never seen anything quite like it before. It was full on monsoon. Really bizarre. We had two sections where the road dipped under a bridge and it was just flowing down the road and filling the dip. People were opening front doors to let water out. The roads just became rivers. Truly fascinating
> Ed/ (With the mega deep becoming deeper by the second one, I did have to keep saying to my uncle, for gods sake keep going and don't stall!)


Puts my moan about being woken up by the thunder in the early hours into perspective. We got away lightly.


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The gent that died was caught under a railway bridge.


Someone died?  not seen any news about the flooding.


----------



## TVC (28 May 2018)

I have a terrible dilemma. One of my favourite comics and twitter chum Lee Ridley is on Britains Got Talent tonight. Obviously I want him to win, because he deserves so much more recognition than he has right now, and he is a wonderful person. However, that means watching BGT, something I have never done. Worse, is that I will also have to vote, which means giving them money


----------



## TVC (28 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Someone died?  not seen any news about the flooding.


Sadly yes, an old gent who tried to drive through a flood.


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2018)

TVC said:


> Sadly yes, an old gent who tried to drive through a flood.



easy to get it wrong. We were lucky. Only decided to push through to get to get a cousin to the station. As it was, they closed the station due to flooding just as we dropped him off. Hence the entertaining M. Keynes diversion.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 May 2018)

I won't drive or ride through floods now after I saw two drain covers pop on my road in a storm flood. They were the square ones with a diagonal which I found out allows them to fold into an 18 inch protruding pyramid of metal .you never know what's under the surface of a flood.


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2018)

We set off early this morning to do a car boot sale.
I know that the main idea of doing one is to declutter but I think I may have gone a stage further and un- decluttered ! I couldn't resist buying a bargain .

Have you ever collected shells ?

I bought a 75 mm one .


----------



## hopless500 (28 May 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Puts my moan about being woken up by the thunder in the early hours into perspective. We got away lightly.


Lots of thunder before the storm got going but then it was just pretty constant lightning.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 May 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> Went for big bike ride earlier... 40 miles dreaming of a full English when i returned but... there is no black pudding in Lancaster today


substituted black pudding for grilled halumi, and much to my surprise it worked... it worked with the runny poached eggs, the smoked bacon, the peppered 'shrooms and the grainy mustard. now all i need to do is try halumi and black pudding.


----------



## TVC (28 May 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> substituted black pudding for grilled halumi, and much to my surprise it worked... it worked with the runny poached eggs, the smoked bacon, the peppered 'shrooms and the grainy mustard. now all i need to do is try halumi and black pudding.


I have a recipe for halumi and black pudding:

1. Heat a small frying pan with a little oil.
2. Fry the black pudding turning occasionally until it is crispy on the outside and fluffy in the middle.
3. Get the halumi, put it back in the fridge and forget about it.
4. Have a word with yourself then fry an egg.


----------



## gbb (28 May 2018)

Neighbours garden has exploded with noisy shrieks, shouting, boing boing noises, laughter and more of each of the above. It'll probably last an hour 
Three neighbours have them (trampolines)...they should be burned . When this lot stop, another will probably start.


----------



## gbb (28 May 2018)

TVC said:


> I have a recipe for halumi and black pudding:
> 
> 1. Heat a small frying pan with a little oil.
> 2. Fry the black pudding turning occasionally until it is crispy on the outside and fluffy in the middle.
> ...


Bang on


----------



## User10119 (28 May 2018)

TVC said:


> I have a recipe for halumi and black pudding:
> 
> 1. Heat a small frying pan.
> 2. Fry the* sliced halloumi* turning occasionally until it is crispy on the outside and *warm, salty and squeakily delicious *in the middle.
> 3. Get the black pudding, put it back in the fridge and forget about it.


 FTFY


----------



## Speicher (28 May 2018)

gbb said:


> Neighbours garden has exploded with noisy shrieks, shouting, boing boing noises, laughter and more of each of the above. It'll probably last an hour
> Three neighbours have them (trampolines)...they should be burned . When this lot stop, another will probably start.



The little boy next door has one. It doesn't make booiiiinnngg noises. He is okay on the trampoline on his own. It's when his friends visit that the shrieks start. I just hope none of them land upside down in my compost heap.


----------



## potsy (28 May 2018)

TVC said:


> Look @potsy a healthy kebab.
> 
> I brought some souvlaki seasoning back from Greece, so I had to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 411519


Doesn't look like any kebab I've ever had


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2018)

It's 27 degrees in my living room this evening. What a lovely, comfortable temperature in tee-shirt and shorts with a small beer!


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2018)

User13710 said:


> A lot of supermarkets have special recycling bins for plastic bags, better than putting them in the general rubbish bin.



Yeah, my local Waitrose has one. I have a bag hanging in my kitchen specifically for plastic bag recycling. When it's full, I toddle off to Waitrose.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like a beastie we have in the States called a chigger. You might try a little tea tree oil, applied topically.l



Madam Lexi Plexi is allergic to those. Her spot on is supposed to keep this under control, but if there are a lot of them about, I end up with a miserable, itchy little cat...


----------



## MikeG (28 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Madam Lexi Plexi is .......a miserable, itchy little cat...



Treat yourself to a dog. These little annoyances will go away.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Treat yourself to a dog. These little annoyances will go away.



I adore dogs, especially staffies, but sadly my lifestyle means I can't have one.  So I resort to spoiling my friends' dogs instead.

Poppy and Lexi, on the other hand, are non-negotiable. They're *family*


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We set off early this morning to do a car boot sale.
> I know that the main idea of doing one is to declutter but I think I may have gone a stage further and un- decluttered ! I couldn't resist buying a bargain .
> 
> Have you ever collected shells ?
> ...



You mean the brass shell casings? Yes, I have a few of those knocking about


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> She SO isn't. Life isn't fair....



Thanks hun


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2018)

Relaxing after a hard afternoon's yellow stickering in Tesco. Fridge is now chock full of delectable comestibles - was too tired to do the stuff for the freezer today, so will do that in the morning.

Now sitting down to a well-earnt  and a doughnut. (They were marked down to 6p for a bag of five, couldn't resist!)


----------



## MikeG (29 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> I adore dogs.........



Meet Mabel:


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2018)

TVC said:


> Look @potsy a healthy kebab.
> 
> I brought some souvlaki seasoning back from Greece, so I had to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 411519


About the only kebab we have here is the souvlaki. (Because I'm too cheap to buy ground lamb((very expensive in the States))and Mrs. GA has a somewhat restricted diet.) Most of the time, over here, when people mention kebab, they mean a souvlaki.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Meet Mabel:
> 
> View attachment 411561


Site Supervisor.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Meet Mabel:
> 
> View attachment 411561



  

She's lovely, Mike. Do give her a headrub from me.


----------



## slowmotion (29 May 2018)

The last of the blue tit chicks died in the nest box earlier this morning. I've turned off the camera for the next ten months.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> You mean the brass shell casings? Yes, I have a few of those knocking about


No , I mean the steel bit which sometimes comes out of the brass bit rather rapidly . It is okay as it's empty, it looks a bit like a rusty , heavy Thermos flask minus it's cup, the fuse bit is missing . I was giving it a bit of a clean last night and noticed a "P " stamped into the rim. I was wondering if it stood for pointy end or practice ?


----------



## MikeG (29 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> Site Supervisor.



OK:






Oh, I see, you meant Mabel. No her job is to meet and greet, although she sidelines in sock theft.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2018)

When I came down this morning Schrodie wasn't climbing the door to greet me. I assumed he was still asleep behind the curtain . No ! Perhaps he is outside up the garden. I went to the back door and tried whistling . Ffff, Ffff ! Why is it you can't whistle at times? Still no Schrodie !
I was starting to feel a bit concerned . He hadn't been in since last night as there was some food left in his bowl. Did I lock him in my garage accidentally?
I opened the main door, no sign! I then opened the side door , nothing. I was starting to think that he had been locked in somewhere. I looked in our glass greenhouse . Nothing ! I went across to our other greenhouse. There he was peering through the glass at me . ? He was pleased to see me !


----------



## MikeG (29 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The last of the blue tit chicks died in the nest box earlier this morning.........



Do you know why?


----------



## mybike (29 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> It is supposed to take a carrier bag many years to degrade hence the need to re use, however it takes 2 seconds to split!



Having emptied my mother's loft of carrier bags I can confirm they do degrade.


----------



## mybike (29 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> I am back from Cambridge. The flash floods in Rugby were interesting... particularly the one we got through - just (turned out we were the last car to manage it) which smelled like raw sewage. It was . Then a detour to Milton Keynes train station and back to Cambridge. I swear the storm cloud was tied to our car. Couldn't escape it
> However, home has .



Railway station.


----------



## Katherine (29 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The last of the blue tit chicks died in the nest box earlier this morning. I've turned off the camera for the next ten months.


That's really sad.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2018)

I am typing this left handed with my right hand in the air . I thought. I would be good and feed the bids . It was going well until I filled the seed container and then it all went pear shaped ! I was just about to hang the feeder back onto it's hook and somehow it missed and fell, so I tried to catch it . It was quite heavy with a metal lid and metal sticky out things. I somehow developed a rather large V shaped cut in my thumb with the skin lifting, a bit like a pinch puncture in an inner tube but about half an inch long . We have washed it and put a plaster around it so it seems okay apart from me being right handed .


----------



## potsy (29 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I am typing this left handed with my right hand in the air . I thought. I would be good and feed the bids . It was going well until I filled the seed container and then it all went pear shaped ! I was just about to hang the feeder back onto it's hook and somehow it missed and fell, so I tried to catch it . It was quite heavy with a metal lid and metal sticky out things. I somehow developed a rather large V shaped cut in my thumb with the skin lifting, a bit like a pinch puncture in an inner tube but about half an inch long . We have washed it and put a plaster around it so it seems okay apart from me being right handed .


Dangerous business feeding the birds, stay safe people


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2018)

I was going to go up and see the grandchildren but I heard someone on the radio say it was half term. They're somewhere in Dubai (or one of the other Gulf states). So I bought a camera instead.


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I am typing this left handed with my right hand in the air . I thought. I would be good and feed the bids . It was going well until I filled the seed container and then it all went pear shaped ! I was just about to hang the feeder back onto it's hook and somehow it missed and fell, so I tried to catch it . It was quite heavy with a metal lid and metal sticky out things. I somehow developed a rather large V shaped cut in my thumb with the skin lifting, a bit like a pinch puncture in an inner tube but about half an inch long . We have washed it and put a plaster around it so it seems okay apart from me being *cack* handed .




FTFY.


----------



## Katherine (29 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5260129, member: 21629"]Well ... another day as usual.

Agency told me I need to go to work from today and it will be for all week.

Came to work today just to be told that there's no work for me within the company at all and the company doesn't understand why I was booked in.

Told to recruitment consultant that I've had enough of that sh1t going on (there's a job - there's no job - there's a position - oops that position doesn't exist - company wants you to come back and will give you a full time contract after 2 months - company says you're free to f**k off yadda yadda) and terminated my contract with the agency.

9 years in UK and where I am ? Nowhere. Got enough money to pay for 1 month's rent and 1 month's food.

Annoyed. [/QUOTE]
That's bad treatment by the agency and the companies involved. Hope you find something else soon.


----------



## Katherine (29 May 2018)

Ouchy! You'll get quite proficient in one handed tasks and it gets you out of the washing up.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> When I came down this morning Schrodie wasn't climbing the door to greet me. I assumed he was still asleep behind the curtain . No ! Perhaps he is outside up the garden. I went to the back door and tried whistling . Ffff, Ffff ! Why is it you can't whistle at times? Still no Schrodie !
> I was starting to feel a bit concerned . He hadn't been in since last night as there was some food left in his bowl. Did I lock him in my garage accidentally?
> I opened the main door, no sign! I then opened the side door , nothing. I was starting to think that he had been locked in somewhere. I looked in our glass greenhouse . Nothing ! I went across to our other greenhouse. There he was peering through the glass at me . ? He was pleased to see me !



If I don't see either of the girls, it's an immediate backtrack to where I've been. The number of times I've locked them in the utility room or in the garage - or even in the car LOL. 

The terrible twosome are insufferably nosey. 

P.S. Ouch, hope your thumb mends quickly.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2018)

Off to have some lunch. Some  inevitably, then I have some large trays of salmon sushi that I picked up for 30p each, and I might round that off with one of my 20p punnets of raspberries.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2018)

After looking outside and hearing lots of thunder I briefly considered cycling sandals and waterproof socks and then went shopping in the car.


----------



## mybike (29 May 2018)

Oh dear.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2018)

My thumb is feeling a lot better now . Thanks .

I went to have my first injection today and whilst I was in the chemists picking up my prescription my wife was laughing at me . I was looking at glue on nails ! I was just curious and also filling in time waiting. I didn't know that they were held on with super glue !


----------



## Katherine (29 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My thumb is feeling a lot better now . Thanks .
> 
> I went to have my first injection today and whilst I was in the chemists picking up my prescription my wife was laughing at me . I was looking at glue on nails ! I was just curious and also filling in time waiting. I didn't know that they were held on with super glue !


Does she know what your forum name is ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> Does she know what your forum name is ?


Yes ! She helped me choose it .
I find that removing masking tape or bits of filler stuck to my nails can feel uncomfortable . I would hate to think what glued on nails would feel like .
Especially when you tried to remove them .


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2018)

I found this spanner at a boot sale yesterday and thought it might come in handy . It is being de rusted.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2018)

Michelle weighs 9lb 4ozs !


----------



## midlife (29 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I found this spanner at a boot sale yesterday and thought it might come in handy . It is being de rusted.



Many happy hours spent attaching those along with a warranty booklet to the saddle rails of Raleigh / Carlton bikes BITD. And then stopping kids trying to nick them !


----------



## slowmotion (29 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Do you know why?


I'm no expert but all of the chicks were trying to get rid of small parasites in their feathers and groomed constantly. That might have had something to do with the mortality rate. Of the last three survivors who made it out of the nest, one was eaten by a jay three hours ago, and the other two have not been seen recently. Right now, I'm not sure that I want to go through this again next year.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I find that removing masking tape or bits of filler stuck to my nails can feel uncomfortable . I would hate to think what glued on nails would feel like.



Know what you mean. I like applying sparkly, girly nail polish, but I find myself scraping it off sooner rather than later as the feel of it drives me nuts. Some of my cat show friends have long nails with lovely art on them, but I don't know how they can a) stand it and b) do anything constructive. I keep my nails really short because a) if they get even just a bit long they annoy me, b) I get dirt under them and c) I can't type.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2018)

Right, that's the grass cut before the weather turns.

Damn  sitting on the mower, it's not very pleasant out there. Prolly feels colder due to how warm and  it was yesterday.

Now having a  and a banana.


----------



## Andrew_P (29 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> Does she know what your forum name is ?


I didn't untill just now when I read it in a slow manner didn't get it untill I read it backwards.....


----------



## MikeG (29 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's the grass cut before the weather turns.
> 
> Damn  sitting on the mower, it's not very pleasant out there. Prolly feels colder due to how warm and  it was yesterday.
> 
> Now having a  and a banana.



Yeah, that's confirmation, as if any were needed. You're definitely in the Pyrenees. You should be doing your homework better. Your claim to be in Cambridgeshire, some 30 miles or so from me, needs to be seen through the prism of it being a baking hot day here, muggy and breezy.....but hot, hot, hot. You're clearly at altitude, and you're really drinking coffee........just pretending it's tea so that you'll fit in un-noticed. Game's up.....I'm onto you.


----------



## MikeG (29 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm no expert but all of the chicks were trying to get rid of small parasites in their feathers and groomed constantly. That might have had something to do with the mortality rate. Of the last three survivors who made it out of the nest, one was eaten by a jay three hours ago, and the other two have not been seen recently. Right now, I'm not sure that I want to go through this again next year.



Nature: red in tooth and claw. It's hard out there.......


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yeah, that's confirmation, as if any were needed. You're definitely in the Pyrenees. You should be doing your homework better. Your claim to be in Cambridgeshire, some 30 miles or so from me, needs to be seen through the prism of it being a baking hot day here, muggy and breezy.....but hot, hot, hot. You're clearly at altitude, and you're really drinking coffee........just pretending it's tea so that you'll fit in un-noticed. Game's up.....I'm onto you.




Friday is one of your 'starve' days right.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 May 2018)

Just a few shots of our glorious time in the Outer Hebs. Only 2 days left then we start the journey home. It's been hot, stunning and brilliant.


----------



## MikeG (29 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Friday is one of your 'starve' days right.



Not this week. I'm away. All bets are off when on holiday.


----------



## MikeG (29 May 2018)

I'd just laid out a big bed of "Rapid-Set floor tile adhesive" over most of the downstairs loo, with all the limestone pieces cut and ready to lay, when my neighbour appeared at the door in a state. Veterinary emergency coinciding with a car crisis.....long story.........but could I rush him down to the vet. Twenty minutes open time on the adhesive. If it sets, it's an absolute pig to remove. It's quarter of an hour round trip to the vet. "Come on then Roger, we'd best get cracking...." Only I couldn't crack on too much as there was a friend's rotavator in the back of the van, not lashed down, and if that fell over there would be petrol everywhere and complete chaos. 

Anyway, I got back just in time, the tiles went down without any great drama, and I was able to clean up buckets and tools before the adhesive set. Phew.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Know what you mean. I like applying sparkly, girly nail polish, but I find myself scraping it off sooner rather than later as the feel of it drives me nuts. Some of my cat show friends have long nails with lovely art on them, but I don't know how they can a) stand it and b) do anything constructive. I keep my nails really short because a) if they get even just a bit long they annoy me, b) I get dirt under them and c) I can't type.



I keep my nails short, cannot do housework, gardening or typing with long nails. Apparently you get used to having them.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 May 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Just a few shots of our glorious time in the Outer Hebs. Only 2 days left then we start the journey home. It's been hot, stunning and brilliant.
> 
> View attachment 411691
> View attachment 411692
> ...



All of your pics have been really lovely, beautiful part of the world.


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'd just laid out a big bed of "Rapid-Set floor tile adhesive" over most of the downstairs loo, with all the limestone pieces cut and ready to lay, when my neighbour appeared at the door in a state. Veterinary emergency coinciding with a car crisis.....long story.........but could I rush him down to the vet. Twenty minutes open time on the adhesive. If it sets, it's an absolute pig to remove. It's quarter of an hour round trip to the vet. "Come on then Roger, we'd best get cracking...." Only I couldn't crack on too much as there was a friend's rotavator in the back of the van, not lashed down, and if that fell over there would be petrol everywhere and complete chaos.
> 
> Anyway, I got back just in time, the tiles went down without any great drama, and I was able to clean up buckets and tools before the adhesive set. Phew.


High humidity probably helped to extend the 'open time' a bit.


----------



## MikeG (29 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> High humidity probably helped to extend the 'open time' a bit.



Quite possible. I did, however, work at the speed of light, and chucked my tools in a bucket of water the second I was done with them.

Four hours drawing today, and 9 hours working on the house. Is that what people mean by "work-life balance"?


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Quite possible. I did, however, work at the speed of light, and chucked my tools in a bucket of water the second I was done with them.
> 
> Four hours drawing today, and 9 hours working on the house. Is that what people mean by "work-life balance"?


How long did you have to sit in traffic today (other than the emergency trip)


----------



## MikeG (29 May 2018)

Traffic? My office is 3 yards from my bedroom door. There have probably been more horses than motor vehicles along the lane today (and twice as many cyclists as horses). No, traffic isn't a big part of my life, fortunately.


----------



## gbb (29 May 2018)

Holby / Casualty.
 jeez, what a load of old cobblers . Me mum never told me I'd have to endure that when I got married.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2018)

gbb said:


> Holby / Casualty.
> jeez, what a load of old cobblers . Me mum never told me I'd have to endure that when I got married.



Well *this* girl no likey soapy TV programmes. 

Sports, sci-fi and science / history documentaries is where I'm at as far as televisual entertainment is concerned.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well *this* girl no likey soapy TV programmes.
> 
> Sports, sci-fi and science / history documentaries is where I'm at as far as televisual entertainment is concerned.



No tv soaps in this house either


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Traffic? My office is 3 yards from my bedroom door. There have probably been more horses than motor vehicles along the lane today (and twice as many cyclists as horses). No, traffic isn't a big part of my life, fortunately.


Now that's a good 'work/life' balance and the fact you're restoring a house sympathetically should be seen as a pleasure, not work as such (you could have bulldozed it and thrown up a bungalow on the site in 6 months)


----------



## MikeG (29 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> No tv soaps in this house either



Et moi aussie. My list looks likes Reynard's, without the sci-fi, which is why you'll find me on here rather than in front of the box.


----------



## MikeG (29 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Now that's a good 'work/life' balance and the fact you're restoring a house sympathetically should be seen as a pleasure, not work as such (you could have bulldozed it and thrown up a bungalow on the site in 6 months)



That's what the estate agent suggested ("You'll push it over and build a big 4 bed detached, won't you"). Once I lifted the upstairs carpet and saw the old floorboards, there was no way I wasn't buying the house, and no way I wasn't restoring it. I wouldn't have needed to bulldoze it, either. Left to it's own devices it would have collapsed within 5 years, I reckon. And you're dead right about it being a pleasure. The process is every bit as important as the finished product, and although it's slow, and although I went 2 years without a single day off, I'm loving it.


----------



## MikeG (29 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> No tv soaps in this house either



Ah, a secret Archer's fan, I see......


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Et moi aussie. My list looks likes Reynard's, without the sci-fi, which is why you'll find me on here rather than in front of the box.



Well, *someone* has to be the sci-fi geekette among us mundaners. 

Babylon 5 is my favourite sci-fi universe. 

I do like curling up with a good box set or book.  And then there're the fanfiction archives online...


----------



## Speicher (29 May 2018)

At 7pm this evening I was not watching any sop hoperas. I was watching "Shed and Buried, the best bits."


----------



## MikeG (29 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> ........I do like curling up with a good box set or book.  And then there're the fanfiction archives online...



These days, if I sit down, I fall asleep. I did read Cecil Hewett's classic "English Historic Carpentry" cover to cover 3 times in a row, last year, so I haven't forgotten how to to read. I've just forgotten how to stay awake long enough.......


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, *someone* has to be the sci-fi geekette among us mundaners.
> 
> Babylon 5 is my favourite sci-fi universe.
> 
> I do like curling up with a good box set or book.  And then there're the fanfiction archives online...


Aye but can you do the 'Vulcan Salute' without thinking about it,


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> These days, if I sit down, I fall asleep. I did read Cecil Hewett's classic "English Historic Carpentry" cover to cover 3 times in a row, last year, so I haven't forgotten how to to read. I've just forgotten how to stay awake long enough.......


You'd have loved my main Lecturer when I spent 2yrs at College completing my Cabinet Makers 'City & Guilds'. 

EDIT - That was a 2yr 'fulltime' course of 32hrs a week as well as anytime we could get in the workshop when a lecturer was present (H&S) and bench space was free.


----------



## MikeG (29 May 2018)

I wish I'd done that. On a similar note, I am planning a series of "masterclasses" in my workshop for the autumn, taking small groups through the process of fettling a plane, sharpening chisels and saws, and then doing basic m&ts, and dovetails.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Aye but can you do the 'Vulcan Salute' without thinking about it,
> 
> 
> View attachment 411740



Yes. With *BOTH* hands. 

I cosplayed as Dr Leonard "Bones" McCoy at the GCCF Supreme cat show a couple of years ago when the theme was Sci-Fi. This was Poppy's pen, all woodworked, painted and sewn by yours truly.


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> I wish I'd done that. On a similar note, I am planning a series of "masterclasses" in my workshop for the autumn, taking small groups through the process of fettling a plane, sharpening chisels and saws, and then doing basic m&ts, and dovetails.


At 30 I was made redundant from my Foundry job (I was a freehand 'Green Sand' Moulder in an ornamental Brass Foundry) and had got interested in Antique furniture as we used to make authentic replica handles etc. from old ones so I applied for a grant (successfully) and used my savings to do the course. I then found out that no-one hardly was willing to pay for restoration (or buy anything restored) and the firms that did restore/sell 'Antiques' at the time just mackled and bodged things up. That's how I ended up in Shopfitting (for the dosh I was paid)


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yes. With *BOTH* hands.
> 
> I cosplayed as Dr Leonard "Bones" McCoy at the GCCF Supreme cat show a couple of years ago when the theme was Sci-Fi. This was Poppy's pen, all woodworked, painted and sewn by yours truly.
> 
> View attachment 411742


Both hands..................................................Me too


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Both hands..................................................Me too





Peace and long life!


----------



## pjd57 (29 May 2018)

Our TV hasn't been on today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Both hands..................................................Me too


It's the letter "Shin", priestly blessing of the Kohanim.(If comparative religion class was correct, and IIRC.)


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> It's the letter "Shin", priestly blessing of the Kohanim.(If comparative religion class was correct, and IIRC.)



I believe so.

Leonard Nimoy released a volume of fine art photos based on the gesture / blessing. I ran across this (IIRC) in a mini documentary on Leonard's photography on the bonus disc of one of the JJ Abrams "Kelvin Universe" Trek films.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Our TV hasn't been on today.



I watched the news and the WSBK highlights from Donny.


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2018)

Data's cat was called Spot.


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2018)

Schrodie put his cold wet nose up my sleeve and it tickled !


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 May 2018)

Can't remember the last time I drove to work in pouring rain.

Usual terrible driving and no need for lights on the parkway.


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Peace and long life!


Live Long and Prosper.


----------



## hopless500 (30 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm no expert but all of the chicks were trying to get rid of small parasites in their feathers and groomed constantly. That might have had something to do with the mortality rate. Of the last three survivors who made it out of the nest, one was eaten by a jay three hours ago, and the other two have not been seen recently. Right now, I'm not sure that I want to go through this again next year.


Red mites are prevalent at the moment. Have to treat the chicken coop weekly to keep them at bay. They literally suck the life out of birds over a period of time if not caught


----------



## hopless500 (30 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> No tv soaps in this house either


Same here


----------



## hopless500 (30 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Et moi aussie. My list looks likes Reynard's, without the sci-fi, which is why you'll find me on here rather than in front of the box.


My list is similar with comedy added


----------



## Lavender Rose (30 May 2018)

I had a sleepover with my dog on Monday night, he usually sleeps in the kitchen and I joked to mum about letting him stay in my room - she wasn't sure but let me do it! 

He stayed on my bed all night, he's a fidget so I was impressed. It then dawned on me the next day that I was more excited for that sleepover then when I use to have them when I was younger with friends!!


----------



## Lullabelle (30 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> Ah, a secret Archer's fan, I see......


----------



## Lullabelle (30 May 2018)

summers here then


----------



## hopless500 (30 May 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> summers here then


Still Spring


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2018)

I’ve cleaned the tops of both red and brown sauce bottles. 
No longer are they gunky..


----------



## MontyVeda (30 May 2018)

Annoyed with my printer. I don't use it very often, and today I need it to print a ticket. Yes, I know the colour ink cartridge is empty... so why the feck won't the blasted machine let me print using the almost full black cartridge only?!


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> Annoyed with my printer. I don't use it very often, and today I need it to print a ticket. Yes, I know the colour ink cartridge is empty... so why the feck won't the blasted machine let me print using the almost full black cartridge only?!


Fool it, take the colour cartridge out and then refit and reset that, you and I know it won't work but will the printer know.


----------



## MontyVeda (30 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Fool it, take the colour cartridge out and then refit and reset that, you and I know it won't work but will the printer know.


tried it... the printer knows it's empty and refuses to print anything


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> tried it... the printer knows it's empty and refuses to print anything


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> tried it... the printer knows it's empty and refuses to print anything


No "Black Only" option?


----------



## slowmotion (30 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Red mites are prevalent at the moment. Have to treat the chicken coop weekly to keep them at bay. They literally suck the life out of birds over a period of time if not caught


I may have to start smoking again...
https://blogs.scientificamerican.co...igarette-butts-in-nests-deter-bird-parasites/


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2018)

Busy morning running errands in town. Didn't sleep well (again) last night so feeling really 

Trying to decide whether to go out for a gentle bimble on the bike or have a fettling session in the garage instead. I bought some brillo pads in Wilkos this morning so I can get the brake pad gunk off the MTB wheel rims.

Don't need to cook tonight. Have some nice jumbo king prawns (at 38p a pack I wan't going to say no LOL), avocado and various salads. Plus some lemon trifle for afters.

On second thoughts, I'd better go for that


----------



## MontyVeda (30 May 2018)

...


classic33 said:


> No "Black Only" option?


no... I hoped just opting for a black & white print in the properties would do the trick, but it just refuses to print with an empty colour cartridge. According to the printer blurb, this is because it's really technically advanced... my arris!


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Busy morning running errands in town. Didn't sleep well (again) last night so feeling really
> 
> Trying to decide whether to go out for a gentle bimble on the bike or have a fettling session in the garage instead. I bought some brillo pads in Wilkos this morning so I can get the brake pad gunk off the MTB wheel rims.
> 
> ...


Brillo pads might be a bit harsh, I'd use the green scourer pads.


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2018)

I didn't have very good sleeps last night so I'm feeling very tired. I don't know if my injection has anything to do with it but I'm also achy.

I fitted some new spark plugs in my Venga , thought I had better do it as they haven't been changed for quite a while. It was interesting to discover that each plug had it's own coil pack rather than a big block . The car now runs again . 
I also had another go at cleaning my shell. It isn't a " P" but there are 2 " R 's " .


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> Annoyed with my printer. I don't use it very often, and today I need it to print a ticket. Yes, I know the colour ink cartridge is empty... so why the feck won't the blasted machine let me print using the almost full black cartridge only?!


It’s so you have to buy new cartridges £££££££££


----------



## postman (30 May 2018)

Back from Edinburgh,two and a bit days,moved our daughter out of her flat.Non essentials have been stored in a depot,same place as last year,they even remembered Mrs Postman,Climbing three flights of stairs is a challenge i can tell you,plus finishing off the cleaning of the place.I WON'T GO INTO THAT,ARGH.But what pi ed me off was the lazy sods who she lived with,they just stacked all the waste in a CORNER in the kitchen then walked away,does waste take its self out in Edinburgh then,some of her mates were too posh for themselves,bloody mummy and daddy do it for me.It is not the first time either,she was home for four weeks in April we went back and the three of us cleared thirteen bags of waste,lazy ======.anyway what a lovely break and the hotel The Braids Hill Hotel oh my it is lovely,and what a fabulous breakfast each time.I love Edinburgh.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2018)

It looks nice. I think I'd favor it over Glasgow, despite presence of tiny subway in Glasgow.


----------



## hopless500 (30 May 2018)

Corned beef hash


----------



## midlife (30 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Corned beef hash



Fray Bentos corned beef?


----------



## hopless500 (30 May 2018)

midlife said:


> Fray Bentos corned beef?


Nowt so posh - I could only get Co-op corned beef. But it's doing the job.


----------



## MikeG (30 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Corned beef hash



My goodness, I haven't eaten that for donkey's years. I remember I used to feel it was rather up-market when I fried some onion to add to the mix! Ah, student days......


----------



## hopless500 (30 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> My goodness, I haven't eaten that for donkey's years. I remember I used to feel it was rather up-market when I fried some onion to add to the mix! Ah, student days......


Onion and cabbage. Uber posh


----------



## MikeG (30 May 2018)

No, that's bubble and squeak, with added corned beef.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 May 2018)

I'm killing time at Melbourne airport, waiting to board my 4th 3000km flight to Perth this year.
I now have lots of freq flyer points and my freq flyer account has been upgraded twice. Not that it matters, since freq flyer points are worth less than Nigerian dollars.


----------



## potsy (30 May 2018)

Knackered after 4 hectic days, topped off with a trip to the vets for my boy Charlie.

Back to work tomorrow, Friday sees my first victim apprentice join me, could be an interesting day


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Brillo pads might be a bit harsh, I'd use the green scourer pads.



The goo is really stuck on.  I do have the green pads in, so can always switch to those if that's the case.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2018)

Really enjoyed my ride - 13-ish miles in and around Littleport. Plus spent a bit of time at the river watching a chap sail a R/C boat.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 May 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Corned beef hash



You'd better not be making the baby food style mushed up mess. Inch cubes of corned beef and similar sized roast potatoes and roughly chopped onions . Chunky hash... Beans and cheese topping optional .


----------



## TVC (30 May 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You'd better not be making the baby food style mushed up mess. Inch cubes of corned beef and similar sized roast potatoes and roughly chopped onions . Chunky hash... Beans and cheese topping optional .


Indeed, my local deli do a corned beef hash, not with the tinned, compressed stuff, but with propper corned brisket, chunky roasted spuds, and greens. Obviously with a runny yolk poached egg on top, because it's only polite.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm killing time at Melbourne airport, waiting to board my 4th 3000km flight to Perth this year.
> I now have lots of freq flyer points and my freq flyer account has been upgraded twice. Not that it matters, since freq flyer points are worth less than Nigerian dollars.


Best of luck, and remember to watch yourself.


----------



## TVC (30 May 2018)

potsy said:


> Knackered after 4 hectic days, topped off with a trip to the vets for my boy Charlie.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow, Friday sees my first victim apprentice join me, could be an interesting day


Did you ever think you would end up with a teaching job? The only advice I have when it comes fo mentoring people is to make them feel safe to spot and correct their own mistakes. Generally people know they have messed up long before you have to tell them. If you are the guy who lets them try to fix it before stepping in then you both win.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2018)

Tropical style downpours this afternoon, as extra tropical depression Alberto makes its way north. 
So I cleaned the garage. 
And built a bike rack out of lumber.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2018)

Am sitting down to a helping of lemon trifle.


----------



## potsy (31 May 2018)

TVC said:


> Did you ever think you would end up with a teaching job? The only advice I have when it comes fo mentoring people is to make them feel safe to spot and correct their own mistakes. Generally people know they have messed up long before you have to tell them. If you are the guy who lets them try to fix it before stepping in then you both win.


With the others I've trained that is always a good sign that they are picking things up nicely.

Where I work mistakes can be quite costly, but most can be corrected if spotted early enough.

Only minor concern is I've only taught a similar age range to myself, most of these will be 18-20, might be a bit different to what I've been used to?


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 May 2018)

MikeG said:


> My goodness, I haven't eaten that for donkey's years. I remember I used to feel it was rather up-market when I fried some onion to add to the mix! Ah, student days......



its a cornflake moment !! Awesome


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 May 2018)

Funny ole morning,might get a storm today..van it is then


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> The goo is really stuck on.  I do have the green pads in, so can always switch to those if that's the case.


Are the rims Chromed or Aluminium.


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2018)

Morning . It was very confusing when I got up. The bright sunshine streaming through the curtains made me think we had blue skies. Peer round the curtains and everything was grey !


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2018)

I'm totally confused now ! 
I woke up thinking it was Friday and then went on to and started reading a thread from 2010 !


----------



## Lavender Rose (31 May 2018)

Working till 2:15 (started at 6:15) then going to practice my running technical and cook some lush dinner...

Half term at a busy leisure centre is not much fun, so I am definitely appreciating the downtime! x


----------



## dave r (31 May 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> Annoyed with my printer. I don't use it very often, and today I need it to print a ticket. Yes, I know the colour ink cartridge is empty... so why the feck won't the blasted machine let me print using the almost full black cartridge only?!



My printer hasn't worked properly for years, but I don't use it enough to warrant replacing it, it , currently it has a flashing orange light on it and a big yellow number three on the display.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm totally confused now !
> I woke up thinking it was Friday and then went on to and started reading a thread from 2010 !



Me too..not the thread tho


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2018)

dave r said:


> My printer hasn't worked properly for years, but I don't use it enough to warrant replacing it, it , currently it has a flashing orange light on it and a big yellow number three on the display.


Do you sometimes wish you had kept those printing kits we had as Christmas presents all those years ago ? I never knew what the picture of a rat was for ?


----------



## mybike (31 May 2018)

Firewall PC was making lots of noise, so lid off and took the piles of fluff out. Still noisy but fan doen't have to work so hard. These old cream Compaq Deskpro ENs go on for years but I suspect this one hasn't many more.


----------



## Lavender Rose (31 May 2018)

After my run coaching last night, I was recommended to get a fitness watch that has a pace setting. I was sure my fitness watch did not have this function, however, after fiddling with it this morning I am pretty pleased that my relatively cheap fitness tracker watch (£30 from Amazon) actually has the pace function. Was worried I would need to buy a fancy Garmin at twice the price...


----------



## dave r (31 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Do you sometimes wish you had kept those printing kits we had as Christmas presents all those years ago ? I never knew what the picture of a rat was for ?



I remember a large John Bull printing press from my childhood.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (31 May 2018)

Today I shall be mainly drinking coffee, eating sandwiches and wishing that the Test Match started a day earlier.


----------



## Katherine (31 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm totally confused now !
> I woke up thinking it was Friday and then went on to and started reading a thread from 2010 !


Just found the 2010 thread!


----------



## potsy (31 May 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Working till 2:15 (started at 6:15) then going to practice my running technical and cook some lush dinner...
> 
> Half term at a busy leisure centre is not much fun, so I am definitely appreciating the downtime! x



20 hour shift 

Thought mine were long!


----------



## Lavender Rose (31 May 2018)

potsy said:


> 20 hour shift
> 
> Thought mine were long!


6:15am till 2:15pm....I did not specify that...sorry


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> Just found the 2010 thread!


Springwatch ?


----------



## potsy (31 May 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> 6:15am till 2:15pm....I did not specify that...sorry


Oh, half a day then?


----------



## Lavender Rose (31 May 2018)

After my shift, it feels like I have been on shift for a year....especially with it being half term......


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2018)

Between 11 a.m. and 4 p.m. yesterday, I received 1.63 inches of rain.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2018)

User13710 said:


> Radio 4 now has a programme about one of my musical heroes - the inimitable Moondog .


Moondog is great!
Visionary.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Between 11 a.m. and 4 p.m. yesterday, I received 1.63 inches of rain.


Did you order it, and if you did, who from?


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2018)

Some washing that we had drying on the washing line is now very wetting !


----------



## dave r (31 May 2018)

This morning they were forecasting rain from 2 pm, I got back from my cycle ride just before two, its now a quarter past two and the suns shining.


----------



## User10119 (31 May 2018)

Rubbish night's sleep. As I was eventually drifting off at stupid o'clock (so late it's almost early) there was a persistent slow ticking noise. I was pretty sure no crocodiles were after me.... and eventually got up to try and track it down. FOund the culprit - a slow but steady drip of water from the ceiling landing on the stairs. Immediately below the boiler which is in the 'camping cupboard' upstairs.

Investigation shows a leak on a pipe under the boiler. Much finding of old towels, mopping up of soggy carpet and rummaging out of a couple of convenient mess tins (since I was scrabbling in the dark in the camping cupboard) to catch the worst of it ensued. Then I went and found a reasonable size bowl and a sharp thing to puncture the ceiling wallpaper and release the pint or so of water that was bulging ominously above the bottom of the stairs, then set an early alarm so I could text the plumber as soon as wouldn't be obnoxious this morning. Eventually rang them at about half 8, when they were just going in a customer's door for day two of a boiler install... they'll be round later today, as soon as they can.

Bah. Bang goes the summer holiday savings fund.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2018)

No sign of any rain here today, but it has gotten ominously dark a couple of times.

Have spent the day attempting to tame yet another intractable corner of the garden. This one's more of a challenge - will have to coppice some hazel and probably take out one of two trees that have gotten too big for the space they're in. Well, it's either the ornamental cherry tree or the crab apple next to it, but I'd rather keep the crab apple on the basis that it's a good pollinator for my other apple trees.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Are the rims Chromed or Aluminium.



Chromed, I believe.


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2018)

Reynard said:


> Chromed, I believe.


Scrub Away


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Scrub Away



's what I thought


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2018)

Whilst I was cooking tonight's evening meal, cod and chips from the chip shop I saw an old silver Ferrari 328 GTS being driven very carefully.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Whilst I was cooking tonight's evening meal, cod and chips from the chip shop I saw an old silver Ferrari 328 GTB being driven very carefully.


You mean re-warming!


----------



## midlife (31 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Whilst I was cooking tonight's evening meal, cod and chips from the chip shop I saw an old silver Ferrari 328 GTB being driven very carefully.



Isn't that a Magnum PI car?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 May 2018)

Not as bad a day as the forecast suggested. The thunder has finally arrived though. Quite slow moving so I hope it's not going to hang around into the night.


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> You mean re-warming!


No , the cooking bit involved going to the chip shop.


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2018)

midlife said:


> Isn't that a Magnum PI car?


Yes , and I got it wrong as it was a GTS, the open top version.


----------



## midlife (31 May 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Yes , and I got it wrong as it was a GTS, the open top version.



An American rich dentist drove me to the Mayo Clinic in his..... He had a moustache too. Going to Google to see if he has still got it


----------



## midlife (31 May 2018)

Yup, still has the tash


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2018)

I need a


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> Apparently there is a film being made about him - I hope he doesn't get Hollywoodised.


Me neither, the Viking of Sixth Avenue should remain just that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Did you order it, and if you did, who from?


The weather service. Really good service, if you like that much rain. Courtesy of Alberto.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jun 2018)

Some parts of Normal got 4 inches of rain.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2018)

Will be intermittent online for the next week, folks. Nowt to worry about, just gonna be mega busy with stuff and therefore spodding will be taking a back seat.

See y'all the other side


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jun 2018)

I have been wondering about killing any cat that comes into our garden. Does anybody know the law?


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I have been wondering about killing any cat that comes into our garden. Does anybody know the law?




I'd worry about the owner!!
Im surrounded by them,the say getting a cat helps?
I'd really like another dog ,ahh well, looks like cat crap a feathers wins the day


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jun 2018)

They keep threatening us with heavy rain and storms ?
I have a headache so maybe today then?


----------



## Lavender Rose (1 Jun 2018)

I have found a decent make up combination that works - feeling good today!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2018)

Morning. Is it the Jirst of Fune ?

In other news . Has somebody left their kettle boiling over as it isn't half misty out ?


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I have been wondering about killing any cat that comes into our garden. Does anybody know the law?


You what?


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2018)

meta lon said:


> I'd worry about the owner!!
> Im surrounded by them,the say getting a cat helps?
> I'd really like another dog ,ahh well, looks like cat crap a feathers wins the day


My 5 all come in to use the cat litter then begger off out again, as for catching birds the only ones they get have flown into windows. We had a juvenile Blackbird do it the other day but luckily Maz saw it happen and I got to it before the Cats did, I plonked it up high in the hedge where it's parents could see it and I think it survived.

The big predator round this way is a Sparrowhawk,it sits on the Cherry out the front eyeing up the Ivy which is home to about 40 Sparrows...........they don't half go quiet when it's around


----------



## Lavender Rose (1 Jun 2018)

hopless500 said:


> You what?



Get yourself a decent terrier, cats won't come near your garden. I have one - excellent cat deterrent...


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Get yourself a decent terrier, cats won't come near your garden. I have one - excellent cat deterrent...


Errrrrrr.... I have 3 cats


----------



## Lavender Rose (1 Jun 2018)

hopless500 said:


> Errrrrrr.... I have 3 cats



Good job you are in Norfolk and not Ashford then


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I have been wondering about killing any cat that comes into our garden. Does anybody know the law?


'All *cats* – domestic and feral – are *protected* by the Animal Welfare *Act* of 2006 and it is an offence to trap or intentionally kill or harm them in any way. ... Also, because the *cat* is considered property, the *act* of taking a*cat* and dropping it off somewhere is theft in the eyes of the *law* so do not do it.'

Apart from the above, I'd quite.... deleted..... as dear snowflake offended. 

I'm out of here for a while. Things are getting bloody stupid.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Get yourself a decent terrier, cats won't come near your garden. I have one - excellent cat deterrent...


We had neighbours move in with a Terrier, the guy said to me "I should watch your Cats mate, my dog'll kill em" About a fortnight later as they were getting into the car their Dog (off the leash) ran into our front garden to be met by my big ginger Tom, after a brief scuffle the Dog ran off yelping. A couple of days later the numpty tried getting me to pay the Vets bill, I told him to go away (rather less politely)


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2018)

hopless500 said:


> 'All *cats* – domestic and feral – are *protected* by the Animal Welfare *Act* of 2006 and it is an offence to trap or intentionally kill or harm them in any way. ... Also, because the *cat* is considered property, the *act* of taking a*cat* and dropping it off somewhere is theft in the eyes of the *law* so do not do it.'
> 
> .


----------



## Lavender Rose (1 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> We had neighbours move in with a *Terrier*, the guy said to me "I should watch your Cats mate, my dog'll kill em" About a fortnight later as they were getting into the car their Dog (off the leash) ran into our front garden to be met by my big ginger Tom, after a brief scuffle the Dog ran off yelping. A couple of days later the numpty tried getting me to pay the Vets bill, I told him to go away (rather less politely)



Haha! Obviously wasn't a real one....


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Haha! Obviously wasn't a real one....


No it just met it's betters Tomi was a big lad, probably heftier than the dog (which allegedly had 'previous') but certainly taller and shared the house with







Sabor, my GSD, now if he wasn't scared of him then a little yappy thing was 'Nay Bother'


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5263317, member: 9609"]not allowed to touch them, some quirk in the law that allows others to release an invasive species into the enviroment that then spends its time killing our indigenous wildlife. We often have them in our garden killing the birds, it breaks my heart but there is nothing I'm allowed to do about it, picking up the feathers after it has killed another bird is your only choice. [/QUOTE]
They are not 'released into the environment'. There is evidence they've existed for 130,000 years 
Edited to add... they have also been in Britain since at least the Iron Age.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5263317, member: 9609"]not allowed to touch them, some quirk in the law that allows others to release an invasive species into the enviroment that then spends its time killing our indigenous wildlife. We often have them in our garden killing the birds, it breaks my heart but there is nothing I'm allowed to do about it, picking up the feathers after it has killed another bird is your only choice. [/QUOTE]
So you're not keen on sparrowhawks and other birds of prey then?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I have been wondering about killing any cat that comes into our garden. Does anybody know the law?



Hmmm... I think you have to issue a formal warning in a loud, clear voice and after that, if they don’t slink out of your garden with their paws up but continue to ‘crimp one off’, they’re fair game.



Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I have found a decent make up combination that works - feeling good today!



Bag for life, is the only thing that would work for me.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5263317, member: 9609"]not allowed to touch them, some quirk in the law that allows others to release an invasive species into the enviroment that then spends its time killing our indigenous wildlife. We often have them in our garden killing the birds, it breaks my heart but there is nothing I'm allowed to do about it, picking up the feathers after it has killed another bird is your only choice. [/QUOTE]
Not a fan of these then,




An 'endangered species'


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Not a fan of these then,
> 
> View attachment 412061
> 
> ...



That’s as bad a case of dandruff as I’ve ever seen.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> That’s as bad a case of dandruff as I’ve ever seen.


Post of the day.  

EDIT -


----------



## potsy (1 Jun 2018)

First two hours with my apprentice went well, just got to see if he returns after breakfast now


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5263396, member: 9609"]I made it back safe and well - didn't see any other vehicles or anybody. And can now proudly claim 700 miles for MAY, my second biggest month to date.[/QUOTE]

Got 808 miles in May, also my highest.


----------



## TVC (1 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Get yourself a decent terrier, cats won't come near your garden. I have one - excellent cat deterrent...


So you let your dog out to savage cats do you?


----------



## Lavender Rose (1 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> So you let your dog out to savage cats do you?



Nope...not on purpose, if he is outside enjoying the sun and a cat floats on through then he chases and that's it...


----------



## hopless500 (1 Jun 2018)

> Sparrowhawks are part of our natural enviroment, they are fully wild, indigenous and being helping keep a natural balance for millennia.
> 
> 
> Many UK bird species have declined by more than 50% since the 1970s, a period during which UK cat population has doubled.
> ...


As with most animals, cats have evolved over the centuries. The fact they eventually ended up domesticated, as did dogs, doesn't change the fact that they have as much of a right to live on this planet as we do as they are also part of the natural environment.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Is it the Jirst of Fune ?
> 
> In other news . Has somebody left their kettle boiling over as it isn't half misty out ?



Someone has used their erasure to remove the hills round here. I hope they have pencilled in a day to put them back.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Get yourself a decent terrier, cats won't come near your garden. I have one - excellent cat deterrent...





TVC said:


> So you let your dog out to savage cats do you?



If this is considered a measured response - I can see how wars start.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jun 2018)

potsy said:


> First two hours with my apprentice went well, just got to see if he returns after breakfast now



I thought you would show him the way, and show him the layout of the canteen.


----------



## midlife (1 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> I thought you would show him the way, and show him the layout of the canteen.



Is he called Grasshopper?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Jun 2018)

Test Match is on, so all is well with the world.


----------



## potsy (1 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> I thought you would show him the way, and show him the layout of the canteen.


Even I can't make that last for 2 hours, we had to attempt some work too


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Nope...not on purpose, if he is outside enjoying the sun and a cat floats on through then he chases and that's it...


Floats through! Thought they had legs.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jun 2018)

I'm waiting for the repair person (must remember not to categorise the genders )to arrive to unblock my toilet. While i'm waiting i'm going to clean/wash my windows and paint over some cracked flaky paint in my bathroom.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jun 2018)

I'm about to take an Aircast boot and a pair of crutches back to St Mary's Hospital. Like Lazarus, I got up and walked.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jun 2018)

hopless500 said:


> 'All *cats* – domestic and feral – are *protected* by the Animal Welfare *Act* of 2006 and it is an offence to trap or intentionally kill or harm them in any way. ... Also, because the *cat* is considered property, the *act* of taking a*cat* and dropping it off somewhere is theft in the eyes of the *law* so do not do it.'
> 
> Apart from the above, I'd quite.... deleted..... as dear snowflake offended.
> 
> I'm out of here for a while. Things are getting bloody stupid.






Probably not as bloody as these two were when I found them on the grass yesterday morning.


----------



## postman (1 Jun 2018)

I ventured in to Primari today,before the hordes were awake.A gentlemans straw hat,and a pair of shorts.argh i did not try the shorts on.There was a little too much waistline and not enough waistband.I had to go back in after 13-00 the multitudes had woken up and were out in force.It was mental.


----------



## postman (1 Jun 2018)

Well what with faffing about on buses having to go back in ti Primari to get the right sized shorts i have wasted most of the day.No0w i have a pile of ironing to do.I HATE IRONING,and the kids are home so there is even more.



I might be gone some time.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2018)

postman said:


> Well what with faffing about on buses having to go back in ti Primari to get the right sized shorts i have wasted most of the day.No0w i have a pile of ironing to do.I HATE IRONING,and the kids are home so there is even more.
> View attachment 412136
> I might be gone some time.


Show them how to use the iron and ironing board.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm waiting for the repair person (must remember not to categorise the genders )to arrive to unblock my toilet. While i'm waiting i'm going to clean/wash my windows and paint over some cracked flaky paint in my bathroom.


The main drain outside was blocked. There's a bloke now with a jet hose blasting the contents of the blocked drain away. Rather him than me!!  . The stench is rising and coming into my flat.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jun 2018)

User3094 said:


> Always knew you were full of .........


Talking of which,there's more there than an elephant could drop in a day! And the bloke's not wearing a mask! Imagine the splashback!

Edit...£120 He told me he'll charge the HA for his services. £120 for about 15 minutes work! They say where there's muck there's brass and they're right!


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Talking of which,there's more there than an elephant could drop in a day! And the bloke's not wearing a mask! Imagine the splashback!
> 
> Edit...£120 He told me he'll charge the HA for his services. £120 for about 15 minutes work! They say where there's muck there's brass and they're right!


Do you fancy his job (jobbie) then


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Do you fancy his job (jobbie) then


Not really. I'd be thinking about all that shoot even when i'm not working. 
And that stench would be constantly up my nose.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jun 2018)

Anyway,some good came out of it. I did the bathroom repainting i've been putting off for a month or so,while waiting for the bog and drain man to arrive.


----------



## User10119 (1 Jun 2018)

In other news, my very lovely plumber was able to get the appropriate spare part, and came and fixed the leaky boiler today. Hurrah! And the ceiling plaster below it seems fine, and decoratively it doesn't actually look any worse than before - since it's been in dire need of decorating for all of the nearly 18 years I've lived here I don't feel any particular rush to do anything immediately.


----------



## alicat (1 Jun 2018)

I am slowly getting sozzled. Very nice feeling.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jun 2018)

Just like to say that me and @Hill Wimp are still alive.... just been a bit off-grid for some days :-)

Been helping-out friends who organised this!


View: https://youtu.be/7ZKDJE4awj0

Normal service will be resumed next week.


----------



## gaijintendo (1 Jun 2018)

The amount left in the whisky bottle is sufficiently small that I can justify drinking it all to clear some space in the cupboard.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Jun 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> The amount left in the whisky bottle is sufficiently small that I can justify drinking it all to clear some space in the cupboard.



What is it?


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jun 2018)

The ISS has just flown over


----------



## gaijintendo (1 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> What is it?


It is a Cardhu Gold Reserve, which I believe appeared while clearing my Gran's house. It is a drinking whisky, rather than a savouring one...


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Jun 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> It is a Cardhu Gold Reserve, which I believe appeared while clearing my Gran's house. It is a drinking whisky, rather than a savouring one...




Ahhh, never had a Cardhu.


----------



## gaijintendo (1 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Ahhh, never had a Cardhu.


There's still a bit left if you are quick.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm about to take an Aircast boot and a pair of crutches back to St Mary's Hospital. Like Lazarus, I got up and walked.
> View attachment 412120


The man said "that's going in the bin." Well ,thanks pal. I was asked to bring the stuff back. An Aircast boot costs £100 new. You can buy them on eBay for half that. Is the NHS simply awash with cash, or just lazy? I think @ User might be along in a moment to drone on about disinfecting used equipment.


----------



## User10119 (2 Jun 2018)

I think Cardhu might have been one of the first single malts I ever drank.


----------



## alicat (2 Jun 2018)

Gosh, a stag beetle. Are you going to record a sighting?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2018)

Where are the Cat Rescue people when you need them ! I just had to leap out of bed to grab Schrodie after he had climbed out of and then on top of the open bedroom window! I don't know if he was going to inspect the gutter or if he was after the Gull on the chimney.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jun 2018)

alicat said:


> Gosh, a stag beetle. Are you going to record a sighting?



I'd be surprised if the beetle survived the night.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jun 2018)

Funny old morning again, will it rain?
Day all to myself today...


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5264391, member: 21629"]Secret visitor at work last night.

View attachment 412194
[/QUOTE]
Wow, rare thing these days....


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2018)

I can see a bit of blue sky !

I'm not sure if it is the side effect of my injection but I'm finding that I can't get back to sleep again if I wake up in the night . I don't think it is to do with the warm weather . I just wish it would go away as I'm feeling really tired today .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (2 Jun 2018)

Wife and daughter at Peterborough rowing regatta today, so I shall be left in peace with the Test Match. 

It’s the Tour of Cambridgeshire tomorrow and for the first time I’m not taking part, but have decided to spend the afternoon at a pub in Yaxley watching them all cycle past.

If Carlsberg did weekends - they wouldn’t be any better than this one.


----------



## postman (2 Jun 2018)

Might get rained on today at the cycle group meeting.Which could be a bad thing for i believe there is Test match cricket at Headingley.Well if they are rained off,they can go to the new fab Ice Cream Parlour just up the road.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2018)

Just how big is the ice cream parlour? Twenty-two cricketers and all the linesmen, not to mention the speck tators will need a lot of tables and chairs.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (2 Jun 2018)

No play yet because of rain.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jun 2018)

Fantastic, beautiful day on the prairie. I had rose (or house) finches drop by my garage last night while I was oiling bike chains. They are very tame, for wild birds, and will come right in a large open door. Quite curious birds as well.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_finch


----------



## pjd57 (2 Jun 2018)

Another hot sunny day in Glasgow, so far.
Thunder storms forecast.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jun 2018)

Just left Perth and I agree it's very hot.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2018)

I was so impressed by the TV programme " Money for Nothing" that I thought I would have a go myself. I thought I would up cycle my 75 mm shell into a drinks bottle !
If I could find a plastic liner and a large cork I'm sure I'd be on to a winner. It may be slightly heavy at 9lbs 2ozs but it would be extremely durable .


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jun 2018)

Two jobs acheived, kitchen cleaned, orchids soaked in rain water.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jun 2018)

Day of jobs... laurel hedge trimmed at one side but the other hedge has the neighbour's car parked right up to it and they may not appreciate a hedge trimmer in close quarters with their paint. Hedge at rear of property trimmed also, and the clematis has been given a haircut now it's stopped flowering.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was so impressed by the TV programme " Money for Nothing" that I thought I would have a go myself. I thought I would up cycle my 75 mm shell into a drinks bottle !
> If I could find a plastic liner and a large cork I'm sure I'd be on to a winner. It may be slightly heavy at 9lbs 2ozs but it would be extremely durable .
> View attachment 412230


What size cork do you require?


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Jun 2018)

Last night of our holidays so we decided to stop off at Lyndon Top Campsite, Rutland Water on the way home. 






A beautiful end to an amazing two weeks holiday.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> What size cork do you require?


A big one !


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5264467, member: 21629"]Nope. Most likely it's a random visitor from Ireland.



I saw a documentarie about these beetles living in Tokyo and doing very well there. Our beetle has been found in tiny Sittingbourne ...[/QUOTE]
I bet he can’t wait to be shipped elsewhere...


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2018)

Last day of our hols.... there’s a story here... for later.
Currently at Rutland water. :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was so impressed by the TV programme " Money for Nothing" that I thought I would have a go myself. I thought I would up cycle my 75 mm shell into a drinks bottle !
> If I could find a plastic liner and a large cork I'm sure I'd be on to a winner. It may be slightly heavy at 9lbs 2ozs but it would be extremely durable .
> View attachment 412230


Where do you put the batteries?


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2018)

28:5 and 8.19?

28th May and 19th August?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> Just how big is the ice cream parlour? Twenty-two cricketers and all the linesmen, not to mention the speck tators will need a lot of tables and chairs.


Linesmen? Are they the guys that enforce Cricket's incomprehensible offside rules?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2018)

I got a nice ride in, just before it rained , as storms reformed from the earlier days activity to the west which dissipated before it got to me.,
Now pelting down less than an hour after my return. The Raleigh did a fine job, I added new brakes to the rear for reliability, as the BMX roller cams were not effective in that application. Rain came from nowhere, it looked pleasant out just a bit ago, and looked a tad threatening when the dogs came in.


----------



## alicat (3 Jun 2018)

> Linesmen? Are they the guys that enforce Cricket's incomprehensible offside rules



I think - long time since I watched - that they signal when the ball goes over the line and so becomes a four or a six.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Wife and daughter at Peterborough rowing regatta today, so I shall be left in peace with the Test Match.
> 
> It’s the Tour of Cambridgeshire tomorrow and for the first time I’m not taking part, but have decided to spend the afternoon at a pub in Yaxley watching them all cycle past.
> 
> If Carlsberg did weekends - they wouldn’t be any better than this one.




i had a day like that, wife and daughter went to London.

Spent the day over my mates ,walked his Border Collie ,sausage and bacon rolls for lunch with fried onions.
Then about 6-7 hours on the xbox playing Moto GP
2xboxes and 2 tvs set up  im shattered today


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Last day of our hols.... there’s a story here... for later.
> Currently at Rutland water. :-)
> 
> View attachment 412280
> ...




Its lovely at Rutland, perfect for a weekend in a camper

Hope the new one drives well ...


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2018)

Morning! It is a bit grey but warm Here at the moment. I had a better night's sleep last night.

Had a pleasant evening round my BIL's last night . We had a bit of a Barby type outdoors meal underneath a lovely blue evening sky . 
BIL showed me his latest Hoby, fly fishing! Saw a couple of nice carbon fibre rods and a box of flies , some of which he had made himself . I didn't know that the fish were that choosy or could even tell them apart. I had difficulty !
Later in the evening "The Bird " made an appearance! It started soaring up from behind some trees and continued circling but moving away from us . I still believe it to be a Peregrine, BIL thinks it is a fat Puffin . It did look rather dumpy !
I was wondering ! Do female birds put on weight before laying eggs ?


----------



## alicat (3 Jun 2018)

I am at Dad's annoying him. Not as good at it as my mother used to be but it will come with time.


----------



## alicat (3 Jun 2018)

He told me a good joke.

He said they had been planning to build a zoo nearby at Seacroft (once reputed to be biggest Council estate in Europe). Then the questions came 

'What if a lion gets out?' Answer: 'it will have to look after itself.' Boom boom. 

Hope didn't cause offence, @NorthernDave - I think you are across the York Road?


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jun 2018)

meta lon said:


> Its lovely at Rutland, perfect for a weekend in a camper
> 
> Hope the new one drives well ...


Thanks! 
The new one, Betsy (aka Brunhilde) rides much quieter than Beryl over rough roads but carries weight higher and handle notably less well. However, a sports car she is not!

Rutland is fab and this campsite for £10 per night with such stunnning views is a revelation... I’ll be back!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! It is a bit grey but warm Here at the moment. I had a better night's sleep last night.
> 
> Had a pleasant evening round my BIL's last night . We had a bit of a Barby type outdoors meal underneath a lovely blue evening sky .
> BIL showed me his latest Hoby, fly fishing! Saw a couple of nice carbon fibre rods and a box of flies , some of which he had made himself . I didn't know that the fish were that choosy or could even tell them apart. I had difficulty !
> ...


Fly-fishing is great fun, very little kit required to spend warm evenings in nice locations! Keep light and mobile.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Jun 2018)

I’ve just been watching some Colin Furze videos linked to from another thread. Hilarious.

But...

I can’t even begin to tell you how much I hate the YouTube app on the iPad.

What’s wrong with a simple back-arrow to take you back to your previous list of vids?

I know there’s a History menu item, but it SHOULDN’T BE THAT HARD!

Rant over.

Graham


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thanks!
> The new one, Betsy (aka Brunhilde) rides much quieter than Beryl over rough roads but carries weight higher and handle notably less well. However, a sports car she is not!
> 
> Rutland is fab and this campsite for £10 per night with such stunnning views is a revelation... I’ll be back!


Have I missed something, why with swift change?


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thanks!
> The new one, Betsy (aka Brunhilde) rides much quieter than Beryl over rough roads but carries weight higher and handle notably less well. However, a sports car she is not!
> 
> Rutland is fab and this campsite for £10 per night with such stunnning views is a revelation... I’ll be back!



Nice to cycle round, and the Finches Arms is a superb pub for lunch or evening meal,quality ales..
Barnsdale hall hotel is a nice place to eat too.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Have I missed something, why with swift change?


Camper owners always go bigger after getting " think this will do size wise" after a long trip


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jun 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Have I missed something, why with swift change?


Not Swift.... Bailey ;-)

Well, it’s like this. After a fair amount of use in a short period, we recognised some of the failings of Beryl’s design for our needs, despite what we initially thought as novices at the time of purchase.
One was that the small ‘garage’was becoming a faff and would grate long term. Having to put-up a seperate table was more of a faff than expected and made moving around awkward. The Frnch bed was fine and cosy, but @Hill Wimp fidgets like crazy and gets too hot! So sleep was not as good as it coukd have been (intially we considered single beds anyhow). The lounge area was never as good for lounging as we imagined. Other than that, Beryl was a great van!

So we has started to think about a future long term solution. After visiting a couple shows we liked the idea of a big garage, raised single beds, front dinette and if possible a spare drop-down extra bed. All just ideas....

So we were off to the Outer Hebs on hols and got stuck in a traffic jam on the outskirts of Perth. Wimpers exclaims, look an Adria Dealer on the left so we turned/in for a break and a peek at their ‘Compacts’. Uh oh. The first thing we see is this S/h Burstner, like new, 5k miles, 2 owners and affordable. Big garage, twin rear single beds, nice dinette, drop down overcab double, 2 rear seatbelts, leather seats and German build quality. The dealer offered us a better than market price for Beryl and we did the deal there and then!
Sorting finances in the Hebs was difficult with poor internet and telephony, but we managed and collected her yesterday on the way home. All in all cost us 6k plus a bit for Solar panel addition but overall it’s a good long decision we think. We use our MH a lot.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not Swift.... Bailey ;-)
> 
> Well, it’s like this. After a fair amount of use in a short period, we recognised some of the failings of Beryl’s design for our needs, despite what we initially thought as novices at the time of purchase.
> One was that the small ‘garage’was becoming a faff and would grate long term. Having to put-up a seperate table was more of a faff than expected and made moving around awkward. The Frnch bed was fine and cosy, but @Hill Wimp fidgets like crazy and gets too hot! So sleep was not as good as it coukd have been (intially we considered single beds anyhow). The lounge area was never as good for lounging as we imagined. Other than that, Beryl was a great van!
> ...


What's a garage? Obviously I know the kind of ground floor box room that people used to keep vehicles in but you can't be carrying one of those around with you.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not Swift.... Bailey ;-)
> 
> Well, it’s like this. After a fair amount of use in a short period, we recognised some of the failings of Beryl’s design for our needs, despite what we initially thought as novices at the time of purchase.
> One was that the small ‘garage’was becoming a faff and would grate long term. Having to put-up a seperate table was more of a faff than expected and made moving around awkward. The Frnch bed was fine and cosy, but @Hill Wimp fidgets like crazy and gets too hot! So sleep was not as good as it coukd have been (intially we considered single beds anyhow). The lounge area was never as good for lounging as we imagined. Other than that, Beryl was a great van!
> ...



Cripes! Garage, big small? Wtf motorhomes lingo?

Quick question when the heat is like it is now and you cannot park in the shade does it boil up? Air con?

There is someone living in one roadside near balcombe he just went from an 08 to a 16 plate. What's the fluid out the back, his always has a flow.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jun 2018)

Deptford beat me to it, I assume living space


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Jun 2018)

Right. Off out on my Tour of Cambridgeshire pub crawl.

First I’ll watch the leaders go past the Fox & Hounds at Gt Gidding.

Then I’ll meander down to The Duck & Drake at Yaxley to watch them fairly near the end.

May stop at The Admiral Wells on the way there and back for a sharp one as well.

Then home for tea and medals.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jun 2018)

The garage, I think, is the underfloor space at the back, under the main compartment, (with doors) where you put bikes, deckchairs and bulky objects. This means the living space is not a "garage" when Fabs is cooking his gourmet meals.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jun 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Cripes! Garage, big small? Wtf motorhomes lingo?
> 
> Quick question when the heat is like it is now and you cannot park in the shade does it boil up? Air con?
> 
> There is someone living in one roadside near balcombe he just went from an 08 to a 16 plate. What's the fluid out the back, his always has a flow.


There shouldn't be any fluid coming out. If there is then he is a dirty irresponsible camper letting his grey water ( dirty water ) drain out.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jun 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Deptford beat me to it, I assume living space








The garage is the big door at the end of the van. It has the same the otherwise. It's under the bedroom. The bikes, chairs, Fabs BBQ stuff and other bits you would find in a normal garage go in there. Some have motorbikes in there and we have seen one that has a spare bed in it.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jun 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> There shouldn't be any fluid coming out. If there is then he is a dirty irresponsible camper letting his grey water ( dirty water ) drain out.


Thanks obvious I guess, next time I pass I will check to see if he has parked it deliberately over near a drain.


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2018)

meta lon said:


> Its lovely at Rutland, perfect for a weekend in a camper
> 
> Hope the new one drives well ...



I've done several forum rides in the area, start and finish in Oakham, its lovely round there.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> I've done several forum rides in the area, start and finish in Oakham, its lovely round there.


It certainly is. We will be back to explore the area again for sure.
The campsite was amazing, huge and split in to several sections. Nobody was cramped into a space as you could set up where you like. For tent campers it was a shame there were no showers but if you had you own facilities it was perfect.


----------



## TVC (3 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thanks!
> The new one, Betsy (aka Brunhilde) rides much quieter than Beryl over rough roads but carries weight higher and handle notably less well. However, a sports car she is not!
> 
> Rutland is fab and this campsite for £10 per night with such stunnning views is a revelation... I’ll be back!


Next time you are in Rutland we will have to pop over, we know some cracking eateries that way.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Jun 2018)

Just back from the Tour of Cambridgeshire Pub Beer Garden Formation Viewing Team Annual Outing.

I made that up but...

What a great afternoon. Perfect weather for watching thousands of cyclists whizzing past in sweaty clumps.

Much more enjoyable than participating.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Jun 2018)

And England won a Test Match.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> Next time you are in Rutland we will have to pop over, we know some cracking eateries that way.


Good plan!


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> And England won a Test Match.


Eh?


----------



## TVC (3 Jun 2018)

If you watch Britain's Got Talent tonight snd you do not vote for Lost Voice Guy I will put you on ignore and remove every like I have ever given you.


As you may know, I have been shouting about Lee Ridley for a few years now, and at long last he is getting the exposure he deserves. Sure the judges and tv reporters laugh a little too hard at his jokes, and some will vote for him out of sympathy, but his material needs to be heard. I am so chuffed that he has an audience of millions now, and not just the few dozen he usually gets at his gigs.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> If you watch Britain's Got Talent tonight snd you do not vote for Lost Voice Guy I will put you on ignore and remove every like I have ever given you.
> 
> 
> As you may know, I have been shouting about Lee Ridley for a few years now, and at long last he is getting the exposure he deserves. Sure the judges and tv reporters laugh a little too hard at his jokes, and some will vote for him out of sympathy, but his material needs to be heard. I am so chuffed that he has an audience of millions now, and not just the few dozen he usually gets at his gigs.



So is it Lee Ridley or lost voice guy I'm being psychologically bullied into voting for? I don't want to mess this up, your likes are all I've got.


----------



## TVC (3 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> So is it Lee Ridley or lost voice guy I'm being psychologically bullied into voting for? I don't want to mess this up, your likes are all I've got.


Vote for them both.

Oh, and if Potsy comes by, tell him this doesn't apply to him, he's on ignore already.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jun 2018)

So has your new one got air con and heating that work when engine not running, I am seriously thinking of getting one and farking off in to the sunset


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> So did I. Whatever happened to TotallyFixed?



Good question! And Dr Pink, Poacher's still about.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jun 2018)

And user1252


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> Next time you are in Rutland we will have to pop over, we know some cracking eateries that way.


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Jun 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> So has your new one got air con and heating that work when engine not running, I am seriously thinking of getting one and farking off in to the sunset


Cab air con, Truma Combi heating and I can certainly recommend the life. As much as I'm glad to be home, I know that in a couple of weeks I will get itchy feet again. We do a fair bit locally just getting out for one night at the weekend. Total relaxation. We even take the cat if we don't go too far.


----------



## TVC (3 Jun 2018)




----------



## pjd57 (3 Jun 2018)

We're off to Bulgaria tomorrow.


----------



## Andrew_P (3 Jun 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Cab air con, Truma Combi heating and I can certainly recommend the life. As much as I'm glad to be home, I know that in a couple of weeks I will get itchy feet again. We do a fair bit locally just getting out for one night at the weekend. Total relaxation. We even take the cat if we don't go too far.


You spoiled it a bit with glad to be home...


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jun 2018)

pjd57 said:


> We're off to Bulgaria tomorrow.


Can I come with you to avoid the soaps and BGT. I watched 5 mins of soap awards on Saturday, how can people get that hysterical over sh*te?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


>


He won then, now for world domination.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2018)

Morning! I like what the boss of Normal Rail just said. " We are going to introduce certainty ! "

I think you can be certain that it will be a  up !


----------



## TVC (4 Jun 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> He won then, now for world domination.


The only down side is that he had to dance with the Devil to finally break through. I guess the tabloids will be after disecting his life now and Cowell will want to wring as much income out of him as possible. Perhaps in a few months things will settle down and he will be a success on the comedy circuit. I only hope that those around him protect his fragile health.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not Swift.... Bailey ;-)
> 
> Well, it’s like this. After a fair amount of use in a short period, we recognised some of the failings of Beryl’s design for our needs, despite what we initially thought as novices at the time of purchase.
> One was that the small ‘garage’was becoming a faff and would grate long term. Having to put-up a seperate table was more of a faff than expected and made moving around awkward. The Frnch bed was fine and cosy, but @Hill Wimp fidgets like crazy and gets too hot! So sleep was not as good as it coukd have been (intially we considered single beds anyhow). The lounge area was never as good for lounging as we imagined. Other than that, Beryl was a great van!
> ...




Fantastic .most people come home with a few pics 

She looks fantastic


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Jun 2018)

Biked to work in smizzle ,nice and refreshing..
Still pouring with sweat while having my cuppa..
Glad I dropped all my work gear off yesterday..


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2018)

There will be a bit of radio silence for a while. Some people will breathe a sigh of relief !

Off on a bit of an expedition . Packed my bucket and spade. 

Bye .


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> There will be a bit of radio silence for a while. Some people will breathe a sigh of relief !
> 
> Off on a bit of an expedition . Packed my bucket and spade.
> 
> Bye .


Enjoy!!!


----------



## User10119 (4 Jun 2018)

Have a lovely jollyday


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> You spoiled it a bit with glad to be home...


Only ‘cos the cat was here...

I reckon we can get 3 days ‘off grid’ before we need to find facilities for waste and water, which gives a lot of flexibility, especially in Scotland. The vehicle is a complete home from home with all mod cons in mobile form. They are well insulated so winters are not an issue.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5266022, member: 9609"]Not sure if this fits on this thread or not but will share all the same. Had one of those memorable lifetime experiances yesterday.

Was Kayaking on a local Loch, perfectly calm , no wind and all of a sudden we were engulfed in one of those intense thundery downpours, every drop seemed to be creating a 6 inch high splash and there was billions of them, the whole surface of the water was just lost in this amazing wonderful spectacle, just wonderful, I need to do it again.[/QUOTE]
We had monster downpours on Friday in Perth and on Saturday on the Motorway heading south on the A1 near Scotch Corner. Heavy stuff!


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Can I come with you to avoid the soaps and BGT. I watched 5 mins of soap awards on Saturday, how can people get that hysterical over sh*te?


Just had 2 weeks TV free.... fab :-)


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! I like what the boss of Normal Rail just said. " We are going to introduce certainty ! "
> 
> I think you can be certain that it will be a  up !


Certainty that your train won't turn up. No more wondering if it's not running?


----------



## potsy (4 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Just had 2 weeks TV free.... fab :-)


Since we got the dog I've watched about 5 hours TV in 3 weeks, most of that late at night when he's finally worn out


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jun 2018)

potsy said:


> Since we got the dog I've watched about 5 hours TV in 3 weeks, most of that late at night when he's finally worn out


Don't you mean when you're worn out?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2018)

Beautiful day for a Monday, or any other day of the week.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jun 2018)

We had the eldest Grand-Daughter round for dinner yesterday, her Son is getting really big now, be toddling soon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Beautiful day for a Monday, or any other day of the week.


Whereas today's weather here is rather like my brain, grey and dense.


----------



## potsy (4 Jun 2018)

Happiness is chewing a tasty stick


----------



## luckyfox (4 Jun 2018)

I’m eating crisps


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2018)

luckyfox said:


> I’m eating crisps


I just bought a pack of nine. I think I'll join you.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jun 2018)

24 weeks to go.


----------



## TVC (4 Jun 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> 24 weeks to go.


What did we say about rubbing it in?????


----------



## potsy (4 Jun 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> 24 weeks to go.


24 years to go


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (4 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> And England won a Test Match.





Fab Foodie said:


> Eh?



I know.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2018)

Kizzy is watching "Spring Watch". 

I hope that the television is firmly on its stand.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2018)

Boiler stopped firing sometime on Saturday - Pilot came on but no ignition. Did a quick google, hmm. Found a boiler engineer locally but didn't call - no money this month for costly repairs.

Spare 10 minutes tonight, no missus saying "what are you doing now". Popped the cover off, then the main cover and finally the combustion chamber cover. Looked inside - lots of bits of dirt and the ignition looked a bit like an old spark plug. Out with the hoover, then the screwdriver and scraped the ignition and the 'ground'. Hoovered again. Put back together.

Starts first time now, no extra ignition clicks - runs like new. Love our 22 year old little Baxi Solo 2. Whoop.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jun 2018)

I was wondering if the Royal Mail's parcel website is suffering from a terminal illness. If it requests euthanasia, I'll offer my services.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I was wondering if the Royal Mail's parcel website is suffering from a terminal illness. If it requests euthanasia, I'll offer my services.


Parcel gone astray?


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I was wondering if the Royal Mail's parcel website is suffering from a terminal illness. If it requests euthanasia, I'll offer my services.



It's shocking for updating and tracking.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Parcel gone astray?


No, I'm just trying to find the size limits for a "Large Letter".

Obviously the "tracked" option is pissing money away.


----------



## User10119 (4 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Easy to find...



View attachment 412661

(In case it is the whole website that is playing silly beggars for @slowmotion, rather than it being a 'can't find the right bit of the website' issue)


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Easy to find...


Easy to find, hard to use. I've tried that page numerous times. I press the down arrow bottom right....



….and f#ck all happens....


----------



## midlife (4 Jun 2018)

potsy said:


> Happiness is chewing a tasty stick
> 
> View attachment 412569



Looks happy . I'm sure you are not meant to throw them to fetch though?


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jun 2018)

I heard the first "Is Farrow and Ball better than Dulux" conversation last night. Summer has arrived.


----------



## postman (4 Jun 2018)

I was in Manchester today,we were moving more of our son's stuff home for summer.He is finding new digs in September.But what i was going to say is,i saw a PRIVATE courier express parcel company using Royal Mail delivery equipment.Ha ha you could not make it up.In my time there we were told to report misuse of company property,staff were sent out to find out why.


----------



## Katherine (4 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5266022, member: 9609"]Not sure if this fits on this thread or not but will share all the same. Had one of those memorable lifetime experiances yesterday.

Was Kayaking on a local Loch, perfectly calm , no wind and all of a sudden we were engulfed in one of those intense thundery downpours, every drop seemed to be creating a 6 inch high splash and there was billions of them, the whole surface of the water was just lost in this amazing wonderful spectacle, just wonderful, I need to do it again.[/QUOTE]

What a great experience and description. 




Illaveago said:


> There will be a bit of radio silence for a while. Some people will breathe a sigh of relief !
> 
> Off on a bit of an expedition . Packed my bucket and spade.
> 
> Bye .



Not at all. Hope it's all good. Come back safe. 



potsy said:


> Happiness is chewing a tasty stick
> 
> View attachment 412569



Wonder photo, as always! 



Hill Wimp said:


> 24 weeks to go.



Jealous. 



fossyant said:


> Boiler stopped firing sometime on Saturday - Pilot came on but no ignition. Did a quick google, hmm. Found a boiler engineer locally but didn't call - no money this month for costly repairs.
> 
> Spare 10 minutes tonight, no missus saying "what are you doing now". Popped the cover off, then the main cover and finally the combustion chamber cover. Looked inside - lots of bits of dirt and the ignition looked a bit like an old spark plug. Out with the hoover, then the screwdriver and scraped the ignition and the 'ground'. Hoovered again. Put back together.
> 
> Starts first time now, no extra ignition clicks - runs like new. Love our 22 year old little Baxi Solo 2. Whoop.



Awesome !


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Jun 2018)

I'm listening to my 80s Megamix on Amazon Prime.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> Boiler stopped firing sometime on Saturday - Pilot came on but no ignition. Did a quick google, hmm. Found a boiler engineer locally but didn't call - no money this month for costly repairs.
> 
> Spare 10 minutes tonight, no missus saying "what are you doing now". Popped the cover off, then the main cover and finally the combustion chamber cover. Looked inside - lots of bits of dirt and the ignition looked a bit like an old spark plug. Out with the hoover, then the screwdriver and scraped the ignition and the 'ground'. Hoovered again. Put back together.
> 
> Starts first time now, no extra ignition clicks - runs like new. Love our 22 year old little Baxi Solo 2. Whoop.


Well done! You spared yourself a lot of bollocks...

" You can't get spares for these any more... (teeth-sucking) It'll be about £3000..."
" Of course this is hopelessly energy inefficient... a modern combi will save you loads of money... Oh yes, that's about £4000 because I have to make your pipework conform to current standards..."

On and on they go.

I want to buy you a drink @fossyant

Promise me that you'll cherish your ancient Baxi.

BTW, they'll only specify one make of boiler. The one that they get kick-back "points" from the manufacturer, so they can go on a cruise when they've swindled enough punters.
Tossers.


----------



## MikeG (5 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I was wondering if the Royal Mail's parcel website is suffering from a terminal illness. If it requests euthanasia, I'll offer my services.



You might want to try dealing with Hermes (sorry, we can't be bothered to pick that parcel up that you paid us to pick up and which required the seller to wait in for 3 whole days......but we'll lie about it a lot, and offer lots of platitudes from our dedicated team in Bangalore) before you write the Post Office off.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Well done! You spared yourself a lot of bollocks...
> 
> " You can't get spares for these any more... (teeth-sucking) It'll be about £3000..."
> " Of course this is hopelessly energy inefficient... a modern combi will save you loads of money... Oh yes, that's about £4000 because I have to make your pipework conform to current standards..."
> ...



Exactly. The exhaust fan sometimes makes a noise and its a dead easy fix. Covers off again and a little squirt of lube at the top of the motor. All quiet for a couple of years (still spins smoothly).

I did dread it on Saturday when it packed in. A quick google suggested the ignition could be dirty and a new part is just a few quid (although I'm wary of doing much more with a gas appliance). The final cover was into the combustion chamber and its not air tight as the outer one does that, so thought why not. Incredibly simple with the rows of burners (holes in metal channels) and the ignition at one side. It was apparent it needed a scrape so did that and hoovered out all the accumulated dirt. 

It now works better than when it was last repaired many years ago and we had a hell of a run around and cost from the plumber who didn't have a clue. 

10 minute job.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2018)

And this twaddle about energy efficient. Our gas is less than £40 a month for the heating and gas stove. So how would a £3k boiler save me money on my dinky little Baxi.

Now, if you can do something about the over £100 per month electric (sons gaming pc and a hot tub in the summer, the tub costs about £30 a month to heat).


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2018)

Wood burning hot tub?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> You might want to try dealing with Hermes (sorry, we can't be bothered to pick that parcel up that you paid us to pick up and which required the seller to wait in for 3 whole days......but we'll lie about it a lot, and offer lots of platitudes from our dedicated team in Bangalore) before you write the Post Office off.


Torpedo?


----------



## Speicher (5 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Torpedo?



Crikey @classic33 - That's a bit over the top. I would try a strongly-worded email first.


----------



## MikeG (5 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> Crikey @classic33 - That's a bit over the top. I would try a strongly-worded email first.



Ah, well for that you'd need an email address. They email you with a "no reply" address, and the only available address takes you to........wait for it.........Bangalore. There some very helpful bod asks you what this is all about and promises to "escalate your case", and that's the last you hear about it.


----------



## postman (5 Jun 2018)

Been to Otley on the bus.just a couple of hours.went to Wetherspoons on the main road.Very nice and before 12-00 even better value.i may have found another food stop.A lot cheaper than my normal cafe.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jun 2018)

My phone battery had 15% of charge in it.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Ah, well for that you'd need an email address. They email you with a "no reply" address, and the only available address takes you to........wait for it.........Bangalore. There some very helpful bod asks you what this is all about and promises to "escalate your case", and that's the last you hear about it.


Bonus points for using a word as a verb that is not a verb.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Ah, well for that you'd need an email address. They email you with a "no reply" address, and the only available address takes you to........wait for it.........Bangalore. There some very helpful bod asks you what this is all about and promises to "escalate your case", and that's the last you hear about it.


Get their name.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Jun 2018)

My phone is fully charged.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Ah, well for that you'd need an email address. They email you with a "no reply" address, and the only available address takes you to........wait for it.........Bangalore. There some very helpful bod asks you what this is all about and promises to "escalate your case", and that's the last you hear about it.


Please don't remind me of similar behaviour by OpenReach. It's bad for my blood pressure.

Utter tossers.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jun 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> My phone battery had 15% of charge in it.


I had to go and lie down after reading that.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I had to go and lie down after reading that.


Recharge your batteries?


----------



## mybike (6 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Just responded to a work email - much to the surprise of the HD who had sent it at 23:07.



That is just mean.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Jun 2018)

The irony


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jun 2018)

User said:


> I've found the perfect t-shirt:
> 
> View attachment 412854


You've got your own ?


----------



## luckyfox (6 Jun 2018)

I’ve actually had a day off...like a real one. I’ve done next to nothing & it feels great!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jun 2018)

I rode 6 miles on my recumbent bike, and 10 miles on my 26" touring bike I remade from an old city bike. Ideal weather around here is scarce, and it shouldn't be wasted.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I had to go and lie down after reading that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2018)

Post fast club-ride munchie satiation...






Washed-down with a cold 1664. Living the dream....


----------



## StuAff (6 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Post fast club-ride munchie satiation...
> 
> View attachment 413000


----------



## StuAff (6 Jun 2018)

StuAff said:


>


(Today's ride- another ton with 4,500ft of climbing- was fuelled by a chicken salad sub, an apple, 500ml of orange juice, 2 x 750ml bottles of High5, a Snickers Duo and five jam doughnuts. They were needed).


----------



## slowmotion (6 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Post fast club-ride munchie satiation...
> 
> View attachment 413000
> 
> ...


What???? Are you slumming it or something? You forgot your poncey ground pepper.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Post fast club-ride munchie satiation...
> 
> View attachment 413000
> 
> ...



Swiss roll and beans?


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> What???? Are you slumming it or something? You forgot your poncey ground pepper.


I added it after the photo silly... tsk!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Swiss roll and beans?


You’re spamming....


----------



## StuAff (6 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> You’re spamming....


That's not spamming.
This is spamming....


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2018)

StuAff said:


> That's not spamming.
> This is spamming....


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

I'm thinking about taking a half-empty jar of capers and some large zip tie freezer bags to Cornwall.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm thinking about taking a half-empty jar of capers and some large zip tie freezer bags to Cornwall.


Is there a shortage ?


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Is there a shortage ?


Probably not, but I work on the Boy Scout principle of "Be Prepared".

BTW, I found my Dexter Wedge an hour ago.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 413019
> 
> Probably not, but I work on the Boy Scout principle of "Be Prepared".
> 
> BTW, I found my Dexter Wedge an hour ago.


Aah, fishing trip planned, I understand the desire for Capers and Freezer Bags now. You do realise if you take them you won't catch owt and vice-versa.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Aah, fishing trip planned, I understand the desire for Capers and Freezer Bags now. You do realise if you take them you won't catch owt and vice-versa.


My fishing skills are less than zero, even though I've been trying my luck on the same creek since I was aged six . The freezer bags and capers were for Chicken Marbella. I'm not good at cooking that either.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> My fishing skills are less than zero, even though I've been trying my luck on the same creek since I was aged six . The freezer bags and capers were for Chicken Marbella. I'm not good at cooking that either.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Off to the hospital this morning... and it looks like it’s going to be a glorious day.
> 
> 
> And it’s three weeks until Berlin.  The Berlin Passes have arrived as well. Only took three days - that’s Deutsche Post for you.


Do you still need passes in Berlin? An Austin-Healey Sprite did the needful in 1963.

http://justacarguy.blogspot.com/2015/07/heinz-meixner-defects-from-east-germany.html


----------



## MikeG (7 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm thinking about taking a half-empty jar of capers and some large zip tie freezer bags to Cornwall.



That is very generous of you, but I think you'll find that West Devon sorry Cornwall has begun to develop trading links with the rest of Britain, and probably has a few jars of capers and some plastic bags already. Gifts like this though will help pacify the hostile natives.


----------



## Lavender Rose (7 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 413017



OMG NOT THIS AGAIN


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> That is very generous of you, but I think you'll find that West Devon sorry Cornwall has begun to develop trading links with the rest of Britain, and probably has a few jars of capers and some plastic bags already. Gifts like this though will help pacify the hostile natives.


Thanks for the heads-up. I'll be bringing an angle grinder, cutting discs, a few synthetic slates, hole saws, polyurethane foam, compression fittings, solvent weld cement, pipe fittings and lots more. Will the natives welcome me and give me bags of Cornish gold nuggets?


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

User said:


> @Drago is in mourning... so be kind to him today.
> 
> Peter Stringfellow has died - another of his idols gone.


That's pretty cheap.


----------



## Lavender Rose (7 Jun 2018)

I am on the early shift today....6:15am start to 2:15pm finish. I got into bed just before 9pm, couldn't sleep till 11pm, woke up at 2:15 and then struggled to get back to sleep till 4am - up at 5 to get ready and stuff for 6:10am.

Overall around 4 hours sleep. This is the first terrible night in a while - it has really knocked me off and I am irritable already and I have only been here an hour  thank god for decent make up.....


----------



## MikeG (7 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I'll be bringing an angle grinder, cutting discs, a few synthetic slates, hole saws, polyurethane foam, compression fittings, solvent weld cement, pipe fittings and lots more. Will the natives welcome me and give me bags of Cornish gold nuggets?



Synthetic slates! To Cornwall?! What are you thinking? The locals will probably hurl them off the nearest cliff.


----------



## MikeG (7 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I am on the early shift today....6:15am start to 2:15pm finish. I got into bed just before 9pm, couldn't sleep till 11pm, woke up at 2:15 and then struggled to get back to sleep till 4am - up at 5 to get ready and stuff for 6:10am.
> 
> Overall around 4 hours sleep. This is the first terrible night in a while - it has really knocked me off and I am irritable already and I have only been here an hour  thank god for decent make up.....



My commiserations, Charlotte. Insomnia is awful. If this is as a result of your working hours, then I would seriously look at changing jobs to one with more normal hours. If not, speak to your doctor. Insomnia isn't good for you.


----------



## Lavender Rose (7 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> My commiserations, Charlotte. Insomnia is awful. If this is as a result of your working hours, then I would seriously look at changing jobs to one with more normal hours. If not, speak to your doctor. Insomnia isn't good for you.



This is just a one off I'm hoping, I was quite uncomfortable with my tight hip flexors etc (which I am getting fixed) and allergies. My last weeks sleep has been really good. I am usually fine - this is genuinely a one-off. I love early shifts as I can get into work and out by 2:30 and get out running or on the bike


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm thinking about taking a half-empty jar of capers and some large zip tie freezer bags to Cornwall.


No wonder you can't get to sleep!


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I'll be bringing an angle grinder, cutting discs, a few synthetic slates, hole saws, polyurethane foam, compression fittings, solvent weld cement, pipe fittings and lots more. Will the natives welcome me and give me bags of Cornish gold nuggets?



Are we going to hear about this in the news next week?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2018)

I am giving up soda. The other day, I forgot to take some to work, and I felt really good all day, so I'm seeing if I can just get rid of it, and feel better every day. (except when I go to the movies)


----------



## Katherine (7 Jun 2018)

I cycled to work for the first time in ages. In fact, since I lost my portable phone charger. Of course I bought a new one which is in the post and then I found it at the bottom of the front pocket of my rucksack. The rucksack is only used for my clothes and lunchbox on commutes!


----------



## Lavender Rose (7 Jun 2018)

Katherine said:


> I cycled to work for the first time in ages. In fact, since I lost my portable phone charger. Of course I bought a new one which is in the post and then I found it at the bottom of the front pocket of my rucksack. The rucksack is only used for my clothes and lunchbox on commutes!



Always good to have a spare, I have a big chunky one so I am desperate to find a smaller slimmer one. Even if it can only do one charge.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> OMG NOT THIS AGAIN


You can never have too much Spam....


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2018)

I went on the local club ‘medium pace’ ride last night with @Salty seadog, 67km at 24kph average.... this morning when I woke-up, I felt like I’d been hit by an express train!
Long time since I’ve sustained that kind of pace... it was ace!


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> this morning when I woke-up, I felt like I’d been hit by an express train!



At least our trains are running.


----------



## Katherine (7 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Always good to have a spare, I have a big chunky one so I am desperate to find a smaller slimmer one. Even if it can only do one charge.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-Port...=1528387205&sr=8-2&keywords=ankers+power+bank


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

I got a call from my GP on an unrelated matter. I mentioned that I'd like to book another of the six-weekly blood tests that are required for me to get repeat prescriptions.

Me: "......can you do a PSA test at the same time?"
GP: " Do you have any particular concerns or symptoms?"
Me: " Not anything too awful but I probably piss more frequently than I used to."
GP: " The PSA test is pretty unreliable. Actually, it's crap."
Me: " I've heard that too"
GP: " Come in on the 28th, we can discuss this and we can give you an examination."
Me: "...…………………………………………………………………………………………………………….Oh Christ!...……………………………."
GP: " Yes...…………………………."Oh Christ"...…"
Me: _ {nervous giggle}
_
Well, I've been dodging this one all my life, and I feel a strange sense of relief.


----------



## midlife (7 Jun 2018)

Quote of the months from Springwatch.....

"I reckon those tits will be out by Saturday".


----------



## MikeG (7 Jun 2018)

Does anyone know where I've left my mole grips?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Does anyone know where I've left my mole grips?


On't'roof.


----------



## MikeG (7 Jun 2018)

No, I've not been up there for months.

And I looked in the last place I'd look, first, and they're not there either, which somewhat flummoxed me. I'm just off to look down behind the cushions on the settee.....


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> No, I've not been up there for months.
> 
> And I looked in the last place I'd look, first, and they're not there either, which somewhat flummoxed me. I'm just off to look down behind the cushions on the settee.....


"Site Supervisor" buried them?


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5270418, member: 21629"]I've got toothache. Second time in my life. Thank you wisdom tooth. [/QUOTE]
:-(


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jun 2018)

Shrimps, roasted green and white asparagus, cherry tomatoes and garlic.... my pi55 is sure gonna be aromatic tonight....


----------



## MikeG (7 Jun 2018)

She doesn't dig. The only thing she steals is socks, so it's not her.


----------



## MikeG (7 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5270418, member: 21629"]I've got toothache. Second time in my life. Thank you wisdom tooth. [/QUOTE]

Oh no. That's horrible.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Does anyone know where I've left my mole grips?



In the fridge. Top shelf, just behind the butter.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 413084
> 
> 
> Shrimps, roasted green and white asparagus, cherry tomatoes and garlic.... my pi55 is sure gonna be aromatic tonight....


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> She doesn't dig. The only thing she steals is socks, so it's not her.


Leave no prints behind. Anything else missing?


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

Mole grips are often still tenaciously stuck to the last thing you clamped them to. Cast your mind back.....

Edit: BTW, have you seen my smallest cold chisel?


----------



## MikeG (7 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> In the fridge. Top shelf, just behind the butter.



No, that was the last place I'd look, so I looked there first. Besides, our butter is on the middle shelf.


----------



## MikeG (7 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> ........Anything else missing?



An hour of my life, spent searching for my mole grips.


----------



## MikeG (7 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Mole grips are often still tenaciously stuck to the last thing you clamped them to. Cast your mind back.....



I have. Repeatedly. All I can remember is putting them away in the plumbing bucket.



> Edit: BTW, have you seen my smallest cold chisel?



Is it the plain one, without the plastic grip?


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> I have. Repeatedly. All I can remember is putting them away in the plumbing bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the plain one, without the plastic grip?


It's got no grip, has a painted light blue handle and the business end is about 12mm wide.
I suspect that I'll be off to Screwfix (yet again) before the weekend is over.

BTW, as a fellow sufferer ,good luck with the search.


----------



## MikeG (7 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> It's got no grip, has a painted light blue handle and the business end is about 12mm wide..........



Oh _THAT _one. I thought you meant the other one. No, sorry. No idea where it is. Did you try looking in the last place you'd look?


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Oh _THAT _one. I thought you meant the other one. No, sorry. No idea where it is. Did you try looking in the last place you'd look?


Done all that. Screwfix it is.


----------



## MikeG (7 Jun 2018)

Well, that way you'll be certain of finding the lost one.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

Tell me about it. I have six tape measures and five Stanley knives.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

I've been idly wondering if a £35 tape labelling machine might turn me into a ruthlessly organised superman. I know it won't, but I'll probably buy one anyway.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 Jun 2018)

Have you two tried asking your wife/partner.

It’s a well known fact that women are incapable of putting tools back where they found them.

I can’t believe I said that. On _this _Forum of all places. 

Dons tin hat, puts fingers in ears and hides behind sofa.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Have you two tried asking your wife/partner.
> 
> It’s a well known fact that women are incapable of putting tools back where they found them.
> 
> ...


Cripes! You're going to need a trenching tool.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Cripes! You're going to need a trenching tool.


Dig his own!!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Cripes! You're going to need a trenching tool.



I’ve got one. 

But I can’t remember where I left it.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve got one.
> 
> But I can’t remember where I left it.


Ah well. It's probably best to tear up a sheet, stick it on the end of a broom, and come out of the front door with your hands up.


----------



## MikeG (7 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Have you two tried asking your wife/partner.
> 
> It’s a well known fact that women are incapable of putting tools back where they found them.
> 
> ...



You may as well just grab a few birch branches and start auto-flagellating. It'll save time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> It’s a well known fact that women are incapable of putting tools back where they found them.


You're on contentious territory here. For the record, my daughter puts all her tools in the same place and her husband continually raids them and they're never seen again. If she ever puts tools in a different place, it's because she has an as yet undiscovered hidey-hole.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Does anyone know where I've left my mole grips?



Follow the mole.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Follow the mole.


Is it on Springwatch?


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Does anyone know where I've left my mole grips?



Whilst your looking for your mole grips can you keep an eye out for my small yellow handled screwdriver, the very tatty old one, its been AWOL for about three weeks now.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> Whilst your looking for your mole grips can you keep an eye out for my small yellow handled screwdriver, the very tatty old one, its been AWOL for about three weeks now.


Sorry dude. My cold chisel comes first.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jun 2018)

Why is there a Sloth hiding behind the sofa?


----------



## Speicher (7 Jun 2018)

I think the sofa is too far away from the wall, so I will push it back about a yard.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jun 2018)

Can anyone else hear a muffled sort of squeaky squealy noise?


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jun 2018)

The girl absorbed in her mobile as I nearly ran her over
The lady head banging to Guns n Roses stationary on the M62
The mother duck with her two ducklings crossing the M56
The trip to work isn't that mundane


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> Why is there a Sloth hiding behind the sofa?


Take your time. They don't exactly dart about.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES32UFlPOUA[/media]


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I got a call from my GP on an unrelated matter. I mentioned that I'd like to book another of the six-weekly blood tests that are required for me to get repeat prescriptions.
> 
> Me: "......can you do a PSA test at the same time?"
> GP: " Do you have any particular concerns or symptoms?"
> ...


----------



## Hill Wimp (8 Jun 2018)

Currently supervising a cat courting session. On the inside of the patio doors is Sasha, on the outside is Marshall who lives over the road.

Both are dreamy eyeing each other. I opened the door and Sasha retreated to under the table and Marshall and I had a cuddle. I closed the door and Sasha returns all dreamy eyed to the door.

He really is trying hard bless him.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (8 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Take your time. They don't exactly dart about.
> [media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES32UFlPOUA[/media]




Funnily enough, my wife picks me up like that.


As an aside, after the football last night I googled Costa Rica as I wasn’t sure exactly where it was. It looks like a beautiful and interesting country.

Myself and SWMBO are currently looking for a holiday destination for January as it’s our 25th wedding anniversary. I will definitely add Costa Rica to the list of possible destinations and do a bit more investigation.

Isn’t that part of the world supposed to be a bit dodgy/dangerous?


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Funnily enough, my wife picks me up like that.
> 
> 
> As an aside, after the football last night I googled Costa Rica as I wasn’t sure exactly where it was. It looks like a beautiful and interesting country.
> ...



An island of calm it seems.

https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2018/01/05/costa-rica-celebrate-70-years-no-army/977107001/


----------



## Serge (8 Jun 2018)

Just been to Aldi to stock up on essentials for the weekend:







Is this the best shopping trolley in the world? Probably.

(Just missing a couple of Fray Bentos pies.)


----------



## mybike (8 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve got one.
> 
> But I can’t remember where I left it.



Mine's in the car.


----------



## Threevok (8 Jun 2018)

Serge said:


> Just been to Aldi to stock up on essentials for the weekend:
> 
> View attachment 413150
> 
> ...



Now THAT's a balanced diet


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve got one.
> 
> But I can’t remember where I left it.


I think mine's in the garage.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jun 2018)

I lost my address book once. I found it about six months later in my sock drawer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> An island of calm it seems.
> 
> https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2018/01/05/costa-rica-celebrate-70-years-no-army/977107001/


Always has been. Notably friendly.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Funnily enough, my wife picks me up like that.
> 
> 
> As an aside, after the football last night I googled Costa Rica as I wasn’t sure exactly where it was. It looks like a beautiful and interesting country.
> ...


My daughter and her mates went backpacking there after their degree exams and at the tail-end of the last big hurricane. They had a great time without worries.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Anywhere nice?


Yes !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2018)

. !


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jun 2018)

@deptfordmarmoset








That’s you, that is....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> @deptfordmarmoset
> 
> 
> View attachment 413235
> ...


What on earth are you reading?


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jun 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What on earth are you reading?


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Jun 2018)

Red wine and maltesers


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Red wine and maltesers


Macallan and dry- roasted peanuts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2018)

Bike to Beer for me this evening.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jun 2018)

Walnut and coffee cake and coffee, with a schooner of Port.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jun 2018)

I'm missing my Narrow Feint and Margin. You just can't doodle on a computer. Maybe I'll score some tomorrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> Walnut and coffee cake and coffee, with a schooner of Port.


Lemon Italian Ice, with some water to drink.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Lemon Italian Ice, with some water to drink.



I like Limoncello, but often they are very sweet. The port I like is a Rosé Port, which I keep chilled in the fridge.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


>


When the time comes, I could post a selfie I suppose.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> When the time comes, I could post a selfie I suppose.


Warning NSFW

View: https://youtu.be/c8eH0pvmAnk


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2018)

Morning. Back to reality with a bump . I had to leap out of bed to prevent our cat from falling out of the top bedroom window .

Bright sunshine here , yet to the South it looks like very dark storm clouds .


----------



## midlife (9 Jun 2018)

I have filled the lawnmower's fuel tank....... exhausted, so having cuppa before contemplating firing it up!

Also checked if I'm on the Honours list.....nope. I wonder if reg is?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Back to reality with a bump . I had to leap out of bed to prevent our cat from falling out of the top bedroom window .
> 
> Bright sunshine here , yet to the South it looks like very dark storm clouds .


I hope it stays OK, Maz is on her way down your way today by Busses. If she changes at Milton Keynes, Oxford and then Swindon she can get there for nowt (Bus Pass) although often her Daughters husband will pick her up in Swindon instead of her having to bus it to their house. After that on Monday they're off to Cornwall on Monday through to Friday.


----------



## srw (9 Jun 2018)

User said:


> did 15 geocaches on the way.


*Wonders which bodily function that's a euphemism for.*


----------



## fossyant (9 Jun 2018)

Busy day - out in the garden doing DIY at 8:30 am and then onto trimming the laurels. Only finished my jobs around 4pm (also replaced the piston in my Guide RS brakes) I've been building a wooden gazebo for my wife's "blow up hot tub" - it will save having to fold it away for the winter. Over the past few weeks, it's been lay decking, then build gazebo frame, put roof on, then half glaze one side. Today was finishing the panelling on both sides and preparing the second side for glazing with perspex. 

The aim is just to have the front of the gazebo open, but look to putting doors on it as winter approaches.

Might get out on the bike tomorrow !!


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> Busy day - out in the garden doing DIY at 8:30 am and then onto trimming the laurels. Only finished my jobs around 4pm (also replaced the piston in my Guide RS brakes) I've been building a wooden gazebo for my wife's "blow up hot tub" - it will save having to fold it away for the winter. Over the past few weeks, it's been lay decking, then build gazebo frame, put roof on, then half glaze one side. Today was finishing the panelling on both sides and preparing the second side for glazing with perspex.
> 
> The aim is just to have the front of the gazebo open, but look to putting doors on it as winter approaches.
> 
> Might get out on the bike tomorrow !!


'Blow up hot tub', is that another name for a paddling pool.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> 'Blow up hot tub', is that another name for a paddling pool.



Yep, but with a heater and bubbles


----------



## MikeG (9 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> Yep, but with a heater and bubbles



So, a bit like farting in the bath, then.


----------



## StuAff (9 Jun 2018)

StuAff said:


> Now up to 2034.3, plus a few miles I forgot to record on Friday night/Saturday morning. Guesstimate included, 2043.1. It's been a big month for mileage!


Passed 2500. It's been a big week for mileage.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> So, a bit like farting in the bath, then.



Yep a big one !


----------



## MikeG (9 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> Yep a big one !



His Lordship was reclining in the bath, when he was surprised by his man-servant, Lottle, carrying a hot water bottle. "What on earth are you doing with that, Lottle?"

"Well, your Lordship, I was in the room directly below the bathroom when I distinctly heard you call out '_gotta hot water bottle Lottle'_, a couple of times".


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2018)

This is where we have been for the past week . We visited different parts of the island over several days and managed to cover most of the coast. It has been a long time since our first visit by coach in 1976.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jun 2018)

I went to the movies, and saw _Oceans Eight_. Good enough for a caper film.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jun 2018)

I rushed out and bought a box spanner to undo the back-nuts on a bath tap I had to replace. It saved me from even more hours of cursing and sweating. A fantastic investment. Every home should have one.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I rushed out and bought a box spanner to undo the back-nuts on a bath tap I had to replace. It saved me from even more hours of cursing and sweating. A fantastic investment. Every home should have one.
> View attachment 413460


Size?


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Size?


27mm and 32mm A/F. That's usually good for 1/2" and 3/4" BSP tap back-nuts. It came with a tommy bar too. You could pick one up on eBay for less than three quid, but I'd been lying on the bathroom floor for hours and got fed up. Screwfix do them for £8.49, or something.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2018)

Normal service resumed.

Since last posting, I have acquired a new jersey, new shorts and 2.1 kg of peanut butter on yellow sticker.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jun 2018)

I've got the number of unread emails down to 6. I can now sleep peacefully.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Normal service resumed.
> 
> Since last posting, I have acquired a new jersey, new shorts and *2.1 kg of peanut butter on yellow sticker.*


No bread left?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2018)

Morning ! Did the earth move for you ?

An earthquake centred around Grimsby last night .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2018)

The weather here is grey and a bit misty, but quite warm .

I think I am recovering from our holiday. I don't think I have done as much walking for a long time . 
It was nice to see so many relaxed friendly people and have a chat with them . Life on the island seemed to be at a much slower pace to that on the " Big Island " as they call it .


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2018)

I had a massive thunderstorm yesterday, which ended just as I started work, (which is outside and mainly on a bicycle Saturdays). A friend of mine gave me an old, rusty Follis 072 frame he had gotten for the Stronglight crankset, and I took Mrs. GA to the movies. Today is starting out with thunderstorms as well. We has 1/4 inch of rain yesterday morning, and another 1/2 inch of rain overnight.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2018)

Quiet day curled up in front of the TV watching the BTCC meeting from Oulton Park.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> No bread left?



Well, I did get a large bag of tiger rolls on YS as well. The whole bag was marked down to 3p, but the barcode wouldn't scan, so the store manager said I could have them for free.


----------



## TVC (10 Jun 2018)

Look what I found at my local.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had a massive thunderstorm yesterday, which ended just as I started work, (which is outside and mainly on a bicycle Saturdays).* A friend of mine gave me an old, rusty Follis 072 frame he had gotten for the Stronglight crankset, and I took Mrs. GA to the movies. *Today is starting out with thunderstorms as well. We has 1/4 inch of rain yesterday morning, and another 1/2 inch of rain overnight.


Decent exchange rate?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> I was there too for few days last week, staying in Shanklin. I was a bit sad to see how run-down some places seemed, lots of closed-down shops, and nothing much except tea rooms and tatty gift shops.


We went in to Ventnor which was a bit like that . We just stayed on the beach at Shanklin before moving on to Bembridge .
The roads were well surfaced, unlike around here which must be designed to prevent people from falling asleep. I can't remember seeing litter lying at the side of the roads either .
We enjoyed our stay, it was a shame we didn't stay longer .


----------



## TVC (10 Jun 2018)

User said:


> A bunch of drunks?


Obviously.


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2018)

We have had a very large sporting event in Leeds today,closed roads which was brilliant so quiet,the riders all of them came up and down Stonegate Road,some lovely bikes owned by the general public.Only bad thing was,talking to the stewards how much abuse they took from drivers who seem to think they are so important the roads should not be closed to them,well the signs have been up more more than two weeks,or do you drive with your eyes closed.


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2018)

Mrs Postman's Minty ice cream sundae.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2018)

Am doing a spot of baking for a dear friend's special birthday tomorrow. 

The bread should go well with the nice cheeses I bought for her pressie.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Decent exchange rate?


I feared I'd already promised to take Mrs. GA to the show, and she's the person to take, as she gets all the deals, and buys tickets online, and is hilariously funny in her own right.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2018)

postman said:


> View attachment 413648
> Mrs Postman's Minty ice cream sundae.


Good God Man! Ice cream within a flake within a sundae? Britain must have some standard of living. I should borrow my friend's kayak and paddle over that way.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2018)

How geeky can you get ?
I am watching Sky at Night programme and their expert just described how to find the planet Jupiter. First look for some obscure star system and then find a particular star and from there you should be able to find Jupiter.
My method. Look for a large bright star with four tiny dots forming a line through it .


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2018)

postman said:


> View attachment 413648
> Mrs Postman's Minty ice cream sundae.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2018)

I had a tornado warning interrupt my watching of _Detectorists_ earlier. All right now, though. I have a radio that goes off with a constant beeping until I press a key on it and hear the reports. Very handy, although FEMA also texts me as well at the same time. The warning was for just south of my position, but I did get some terrific winds and rain for a bit. There were no tornadoes, but it has stormed most of the day.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2018)

I can't wait for how to find the Sun .


----------



## Katherine (10 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had a tornado warning interrupt my watching of _Detectorists_ earlier. All right now, though. I have a radio that goes off with a constant beeping until I press a key on it and hear the reports. Very handy, although FEMA also texts me as well at the same time. The warning was for just south of my position, but I did get some terrific winds and rain for a bit. There were no tornadoes, but it has stormed most of the day.


Lucky!


----------



## Katherine (10 Jun 2018)

postman said:


> View attachment 413648
> 
> Mrs Postman's Minty ice cream sundae.


Wow !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2018)

I haven't seen a Schrodie this evening ! In think I may have to see if he has been locked in somewhere .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2018)

Don't panic, he's just walked in!


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I can't wait for how to find the Sun .



you're gonna have to wait I'm afraid...another 5 hours or so.


----------



## tyred (10 Jun 2018)

I've returned from a 30 mile ride with a Stanley knife, a 19mm Halford Professional combination spanner, an LED cycle tailamp with broken bracket but still working and very bright and also a flat cap - all found lying on the road. I've not had such a good day's scavenging in a while


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jun 2018)

tyred said:


> I've returned from a 30 mile ride with a Stanley knife, a 19mm Halford Professional combination spanner, an LED cycle tailamp with broken bracket but still working and very bright and also a flat cap - all found lying on the road. I've not had such a good day's scavenging in a while


Halford Professional sounds like a contradiction in terms to me but good roadcombing skills all the same.


----------



## User10119 (11 Jun 2018)

Why did the fridge freezer wait til just after an online shop was delivered to pack up?


----------



## MikeG (11 Jun 2018)

tyred said:


> I've returned from a 30 mile ride with a Stanley knife, a 19mm Halford Professional combination spanner, an LED cycle tailamp with broken bracket but still working and very bright and also a flat cap - all found lying on the road. I've not had such a good day's scavenging in a while



You are looking out for my mole grips, aren't you.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Halford Professional sounds like a contradiction in terms to me but good roadcombing skills all the same.


They do some good tools especially the ratchet ring spanners.


----------



## Katherine (11 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5273463, member: 10119"]Why did the fridge freezer wait til just after an online shop was delivered to pack up?[/QUOTE]
Oh no! Any room in your neighbour's freezer?


----------



## User10119 (11 Jun 2018)

It just started working again!

But I've given away most of the contents to a couple of different neighbours - because if it packs up again it would go to waste, and I'd far rather someone ate it. Replacement ordered, due to arrive Saturday.


----------



## postman (11 Jun 2018)

Oh i have gone a step too far.Postman is short of hair,so when it does grow it looks awful,so i like it short and pink.Blade used is the number one.Well yesterday i asked Mrs Postman to run over it without the number one cover.Oh dear it's a bit drastic i look like a boiled egg with eyebrows,Back to the number one i think.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Jun 2018)

That's the thing with hair, it sorts itself out in a few weeks.
Been in hospital since Thursday, getting IV antibiotics.
I should be out today.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> That's the thing with hair, it sorts itself out in a few weeks.
> Been in hospital since Thursday, getting IV antibiotics.
> I should be out today.


I hope that you are released today and feel better soon .


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Jun 2018)

Cheers. I'm feeling more-or-less ok, just want to get out now.
I've been on oral antibiotics since last night, so there's no need for me to be here now.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2018)

I think I may have just spotted the Sun but I had better wait until the next Sky at Night to check that it is in the right star constellation. I don't want to jump to conclusions !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2018)

Oh! I do admire people who can multi task .
At the moment I can only think of what to do or to do something. I can't do both! I can't think of what I'm doing !


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Start muttering about 'DTOCs' and see how quickly they shuffle you out....


I'm off later this morning, once they've levered some drugs out of the pharmacy.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Jun 2018)

I've just bought a train ticket from Crewkerne to London Waterloo, departing at 09:19 tomorrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2018)

2.25 inches of rain yesterday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've just bought a train ticket from Crewkerne to London Waterloo, departing at 09:19 tomorrow.


You'll miss the Fossil Walk! Steps off at 9, according to Google.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2018)

Normal has a planning commission design review committee meeting in the amphitheater, but a lot of town meetings, including town council, meet in the amphitheater in summer. That's much of what Google has in store for events local to me. We need a fossil walk. (Actually, I would need to go to Wilmington, and the Mazon River, for a good fossil bed. You need a state license for that, because you can take what you find, within reason.)


----------



## Genau (11 Jun 2018)

Met a cat lying in wait at the bottom of a tree for a squirrel. The squirrel was well aware of the cat and had no intention of coming down.

My attempts at mediation were rebuffed by both parties.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (11 Jun 2018)

Drank wine last night. Head hurting this morning for some reason.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Drank wine last night. Head hurting this morning for some reason.


Hate to say it, but you missed the morning. We're now in the afternoon.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jun 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> That's the thing with hair, it sorts itself out in a few weeks.
> Been in hospital since Thursday, getting IV antibiotics.
> I should be out today.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2018)

Friend was thrilled with the gift of bread and cheese 

I had a very nice pork pie for lunch. 

Am now going to go and do a spot of gardening.

Then I think I will go for a nice ride. I hope I will not dazzle people with my new cycling outfit.


----------



## Serge (11 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Friend was thrilled with the gift of bread and cheese
> 
> I had a very nice pork pie for lunch.
> 
> ...


Pictures please, we all like a snazzy cycling outfit!


----------



## MikeG (11 Jun 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've just bought a train ticket from Crewkerne to London Waterloo, departing at 09:19 tomorrow.



London? Voluntarily?

Have you been out in the sun without your hat again?


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Jun 2018)

Just had my ambient air test back from work. A bit scary reading.


----------



## potsy (11 Jun 2018)

Day 4 over, been a tough few days looking after my apprentice.

Think I deserve a last day kebab


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2018)

Serge said:


> Pictures please, we all like a snazzy cycling outfit!



I will - eventually. I have a propensity for cracking camera lenses, however... 

Anyways, it's one of these:







Teamed up with a pair of these:






And a pair of matching pink socks.  (But bought from the running range as you got two pairs for the same price as a pair from the cycling range LOL)


----------



## MikeG (11 Jun 2018)

_(Mike dons sunglasses and squints at screen through fingers). _Blimey. That looks like one of those colour-blindness testing thingamejigs.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> _(Mike dons sunglasses and squints at screen through fingers). _Blimey. That looks like one of those colour-blindness testing thingamejigs.


----------



## TVC (11 Jun 2018)

potsy said:


> Day 4 over, been a tough few days looking after my apprentice.
> 
> Think I deserve a last day kebab


How far through the canteen menu have you got with him?


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2018)

Had a wonderful  in the evening 

Followed that up by a tasty post-ride supper of hard boiled eggs, buttered jersey royals and a salad of tomato and avocado dressed with olive oil, lemon juice, salt & pepper. 

Now going to settle down with a  and a flapjack.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jun 2018)

I think that the nerves in my extremities might be shot to pieces. I went for a swim in a Cornish creek and it didn't feel too horribly cold. Bracing enough to earn a stiff G&T anyway.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> London? Voluntarily?
> 
> Have you been out in the sun without your hat again?


Have to pass through it to get home...anyway it's not A#####e!


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Have to pass through it to get home...anyway it's not A#####e!


Not possible to divert and miss it?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2018)

I have a question about these ( In Front of ) pictures ? Does it depend on the person's point of view ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2018)

How do we know that the interpreter's  aren't just telling each person what they want them to hear ?


----------



## MikeG (12 Jun 2018)

I'm spending today stripping. It's a long and arduous job, involving cling film and a chemical process known as "saponifying". I can't say I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5274326, member: 9609"]Since I can't find a "Your bike in Front of a Giraffe" thread, I will have to post it here
View attachment 413893
[/QUOTE]

I'm sure there's a your bike in front of a fence thread where that would have fitted nicely.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I have a question about these ( In Front of ) pictures ? Does it depend on the person's point of view ?



It gets entertaining when your picture doesn't fit in any of those threads. I recon it might be an Idea to combine all those your bike in front of threads into just one thread simply titled Your Bike In Front Of.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> It gets entertaining when your picture doesn't fit in any of those threads. I recon it might be an Idea to combine all those your bike in front of threads into just one thread simply titled Your Bike In Front Of.


Ah! But which side of the fence you on ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> It gets entertaining when your picture doesn't fit in any of those threads. I recon it might be an Idea to combine all those your bike in front of threads into just one thread simply titled Your Bike In Front Of.


In the Recumbent, Trike, and HPV forum here, we simply call it _Your Thing in Front of a Thing_.


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! But which side of the fence you on ?



I tend to sit on the fence rather than stand on the side.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2018)

I've just opened a packet of pink wafer biscuits. I wonder how long they will last ?


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> In the Recumbent, Trike, and HPV forum here, we simply call it _Your Thing in Front of a Thing_.



Sounds good.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2018)

It's a broad church.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> It's a broad church.


Thought it had to be "Your thing in front of a thing", not just a church?


----------



## Threevok (12 Jun 2018)

Once again, my wife texts me - with those three wonderful words that have kept us together all these years - "Got You Beer"


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Thought it had to be "Your thing in front of a thing", not just a church?



Figuratively speaking. Although churches are quite picturesque, and often lend themselves to composition.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2018)

I have been taking pictures of the cannas at work, as a study for a painting.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Jun 2018)




----------



## Threevok (12 Jun 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 413939



Is it late for it to happen again then ?


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jun 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 413939



Let us all take a moment.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've just opened a packet of pink wafer biscuits. I wonder how long they will last ?



Have they gone yet?


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Jun 2018)

just bought my dad a pair of moccasin slippers from Aldi, an in store purchase. No more than an hour later, I log into cycle chat to see and advert for moccasin slippers at the top of the page... coincidence? I've not looked at any online recently.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jun 2018)




----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2018)

Prepared a pasta sauce for later - it's simmering away in the crock pot as we speak.

Spent the rest of the morning hefting a chainsaw to clear up part of a downed tree. Will finish it after lunch.

Pork pie, here I come!!!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> Have they gone yet?


Not yet .


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2018)

Didn't have pork pie in the end. Had two slices of wholemeal toast, hoummus, the rest of last night's tomato and avocado salad, a couple of very fine tangerines and two mugs of tea.

Gonna head back out into the garden in a bit.


----------



## User10119 (12 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Not yet .


It doesn't seem like you're _really _trying, there...

A bit of an aside - when I did my PGCE, my final teaching practice was split between a Y1/2 class in Co Durham and a Y5 one in Brittany. The Co Durham kids were planning a party as their topic, with recipes and instructions and invitations for their writing. In our literacy lesson shared writing session when we were deciding what did we need to get or do in order to organise a party, pink wafers were pretty blooming high up on the list.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2018)

I'm working on an extreme food mixer .

Details later .


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2018)

Right, that's my share of chainsaw wielding done for the day.

Time to brush the sawdust out of my hair, put clean jeans on and trot off to the Co-op for some milk. And a mosey in the YS cabinet.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2018)

Co-op was a bust. Hardly anything in the cabinet, and a chap who I have seen do this a number of times before, took all the decent stuff before final reductions. What was left wasn't worth waiting on, so just bought some milk and came home.

Frustrating. The girls will, I am sad to say, have to do without prawns for their tea.

First reductions in the Co-op aren't worthwhile unless they have a lot of something to shift. The mark down simply brings the stuff down to the price of the same item in Tesco.


----------



## HertzvanRental (12 Jun 2018)

I am pleased to say that I am inundated with Goldfinches. They never stay, won't see them for months, but cheer me up when there about!


----------



## MikeG (12 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm working on an extreme food mixer .
> 
> Details later .




Petrol, or diesel?


----------



## MikeG (12 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> .........First reductions in the Co-op aren't worthwhile unless they have a lot of something to shift. The mark down simply brings the stuff down to the price of the same item in Tesco.



How would any sane person know the price of things in Tesco?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Petrol, or diesel?


Neither very good for your diet.


----------



## MikeG (12 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Neither very good for your diet.



I think by "extreme food mixer", I'll Have a Go meant "an extreme mixer of food" rather than "a mixer of extreme food".


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> I think by "extreme food mixer", I'll Have a Go meant "an extreme mixer of food" rather than "a mixer of extreme food".


Backfires from the latter would be best avoided.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2018)

Didn't Jeremy Clarkson build a V8-powered blender on Top Gear?


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> How would any sane person know the price of things in Tesco?



Yebbut I've never made any claims to my sanity - or lack thereof...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2018)

Homemade Gnocchi a la Sorrentina for supper. 

Discovered that Madam Poppy likes Parmiggiano... 

Going to have a  in a bit. Need to decide whether to have a slice of apple frangipane tart with it, or to have some chocolate shortbread. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## MikeG (12 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Didn't Jeremy Clarkson build a V8-powered blender on Top Gear?



How does any sane person know what happened on Top Gear?



Reynard said:


> Yebbut I've never made any claims to my sanity - or lack thereof...



Oh, OK........


----------



## MikeG (12 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> .........Going to have a  in a bit. Need to decide whether to have a slice of apple frangipane tart with it, or to have some chocolate shortbread. Decisions, decisions...



The frangipane, obviously.

Well, unless I was there, in which case you'd offer me the frangipane, and eat the chocolate yourself.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> How does any sane person know what happened on Top Gear?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, OK........


I know what happened.


----------



## MikeG (12 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> I know what happened.



That doesn't contradict anything I have stated or implied.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> The frangipane, obviously.
> 
> Well, unless I was there, in which case you'd offer me the frangipane, and eat the chocolate yourself.



LOLOLOL...

Let's just have the cup of tea first, shall we?  It'll settle my mind and help me make a more informed decision.


----------



## MikeG (12 Jun 2018)

Tea without frangipane? Are you joking?


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Tea without frangipane? Are you joking?



No 

Besides, the tea will be a nice _digestif_ while the gnocchi settle.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Petrol, or diesel?


It's more eco frenzy .


----------



## MikeG (12 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> No
> 
> Besides, the tea will be a nice _digestif_ while the gnocchi settle.



Look, I'll compromise. Coconut tart, so long as there is plenty of strawberry jam on the pastry. You can't say fairer than that.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Look, I'll compromise. Coconut tart, so long as there is plenty of strawberry jam on the pastry. You can't say fairer than that.



It'd better not be the kind of coconut tart we used to get for school dinners... Hit the thing wrong with your spoon and it'd be wanging its way across the dining room...


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2018)

I dug this out of my garage this afternoon and gave it a bit of a clean . I thought it would look nice sprayed up in a nice cherry red metallic with a few chrome bits. It would make a nice conversation piece in the kitchen .

" What on earth is that doing in my kitchen ?"


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I dug this out of my garage this afternoon and gave it a bit of a clean . I thought it would look nice sprayed up in a nice cherry red metallic with a few chrome bits. It would make a nice conversation piece in the kitchen .
> 
> " What on earth is that doing in my kitchen ?"


Your pan is a bit on the small side for that.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Jun 2018)

Size important?


----------



## MikeG (12 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> It'd better not be the kind of coconut tart we used to get for school dinners... Hit the thing wrong with your spoon and it'd be wanging its way across the dining room...



You're making it! If you can't do better than that............well........ I bite my thumb at thee.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> You're making it! If you can't do better than that............well........ I bite my thumb at thee.



Romeo and Juliet, I do believe.

Actually, I don't really care for coconut tbh.


----------



## MikeG (12 Jun 2018)

Good, You can have the chocolate stuff and everyone will be happy.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Good, You can have the chocolate stuff and everyone will be happy.



Fine. 

I have a case of lindor.


----------



## MikeG (12 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have a case of lindor.



I suggest liberal applications of Sudocrem twice a day until it clears up.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> I suggest liberal applications of Sudocrem twice a day until it clears up.



I never said I'd eat the whole case of chocolate in one go...  Just one chocolate at the time.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Jun 2018)

I didn't go swimming.


----------



## HertzvanRental (13 Jun 2018)

Are your wild birds particularly hungry this year?

I have two seed feeders, a sunflower seed and containers for 6 fatballs , and need to fill them twice a day!


----------



## MikeG (13 Jun 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> Are your wild birds particularly hungry this year?
> 
> I have two seed feeders, a sunflower seed and containers for 6 fatballs , and need to fill them twice a day!



Not the seed-feeders and fat balls, but the nuts are in high demand. The fat balls are massacred by woodpeckers, so we only put them out in the winter.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2018)

Morning! I've just put the rubbish out for the bin men to collect. I didn't want them to miss out.

I collect watches. They collect rubbish ! Each to their own I suppose .


----------



## Katherine (13 Jun 2018)

Looks like another scorcher!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2018)

I just saw a noisy pair of Swallows chasing one another around .


----------



## Speicher (13 Jun 2018)

There is a very nosy Robin in my garden. When I am doing anything to the compost bin, he sits on the edge of the wooden sides to supervise what I am doing,

Yesterday a very noisy Chinook flew overhead.


----------



## mybike (13 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm working on an extreme food mixer .
> 
> Details later .











Illaveago said:


> I dug this out of my garage this afternoon and gave it a bit of a clean . I thought it would look nice sprayed up in a nice cherry red metallic with a few chrome bits. It would make a nice conversation piece in the kitchen .
> 
> " What on earth is that doing in my kitchen ?"



Or, more likely, get that filthy thing out of my kitchen.


----------



## mybike (13 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> There is a very nosy Robin in my garden. When I am doing anything to the compost bin, he sits on the edge of the wooden sides to supervise what I am doing,
> 
> Yesterday a very noisy Chinook flew overhead.



We're on some sort of helicopter flight path. They're all noisy, but at least a Chinook is different.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jun 2018)

I'm halfway through my week of peace and quiet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jun 2018)

My dogs hate helicopters, but it seems the military always fly over. Not the civilian 'copters, just the army. Sometimes three Black Hawks, or a Chinook. But I do live near a soldier fort (sorry, Readiness Training Center) so I suppose it makes sense.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> There is a very nosy Robin in my garden. When I am doing anything to the compost bin, he sits on the edge of the wooden sides to supervise what I am doing,
> 
> Yesterday a very noisy Chinook flew overhead.



Your friendly Robin is waiting for you to unearth a juicy worm or a tasty insect.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> Your friendly Robin is waiting for you to unearth a juicy worm or a tasty insect.


 
There is also a plain brown bird, possibly a wren, that waits nearby for worms.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jun 2018)

When I cut the grass, I get swallows flying over, then the robins come after, then the sparrows and house wrens. Like it's organized. I think they hear the tractor start and time their flights accordingly.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2018)

That's the log store along the fence weeded out, and two wheelbarrows of logs already stacked.

Now for a bite of lunch.

Plus I am stewarding at the Herts & Middlesex on Saturday.


----------



## TVC (13 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5275771, member: 45"]For lunch I had puffer fish followed by mushroom icecream with red cabbage wafers.[/QUOTE]
It could be worse, you could have a horse meat pie out of a tin.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2018)

Right, that's lunch sorted (tea, a camembert and serrano ham sandwich, a tangerine and some blueberries)

I'm heading back out into the garden.

Wind is really getting up here, so will probably can the planned bike ride and shift some extra barrows of logs instead.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2018)

As well as being a heavy duty lemon squeezer I was wondering if it could form the basis of a small wheeling machine .


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> As well as being a heavy duty lemon squeezer I was wondering if it could form the basis of a small wheeling machine .


What size lemons are you using?


----------



## TVC (13 Jun 2018)

Just got home from work to find a film crew in my street. They are doing my neighbours' house for Location,location,location. Apparently Kirsty and Phil are knocking about somewhere.

I am not going out to watch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2018)

@User is posting from a parallel universe today. Somehow he's managed to get a wi-fi signal.


----------



## TVC (13 Jun 2018)

User said:


> I've signed off £40 million worth of contracts today. I'm hoping to sign off another £25 million worth tomorrow and Friday, which will make it a very productive week.


Well that's July's gin deliveries sorted then.


----------



## TVC (13 Jun 2018)

User said:


> 32,500 bottles of this on order.


Nice, I tried a Japanese gin at the weekend (my local has a festival on at the moment with 104 on offer), it was rough as badgers. At least they also have X-Gin in, so I'm happy.


----------



## TVC (13 Jun 2018)

User said:


> I have some of the Cambridge Distillery Japanese Gin, which is very nice. You can try some in September, as we will be visiting the Gin Cafe.


***comedy scampering noises***

Which reminds me, I'm yet to book the hotel.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2018)

Got the chainsaw stuck. Had to saw through a 10-inch thick branch with a bow saw to release it.

Talk about a workout.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I'm halfway through my week of peace and quiet.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jun 2018)

@ral
View: https://youtu.be/tZEKp9Mp9Io
@raleighnut 
this is what i meant to post.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jun 2018)

I just yawned, cannot think why.


----------



## potsy (13 Jun 2018)

Somebody wanted me to say Hi to Reg...


----------



## midlife (13 Jun 2018)

potsy said:


> Somebody wanted me to say Hi to Reg...
> 
> View attachment 414163



Reminded me of this


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (13 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Prepared a pasta sauce for later - it's simmering away in the crock pot as we speak.
> 
> Spent the rest of the morning hefting a chainsaw to clear up part of a downed tree. Will finish it after lunch.
> 
> Pork pie, here I come!!!





Reynard said:


> Didn't have pork pie in the end. Had two slices of wholemeal toast, hoummus, the rest of last night's tomato and avocado salad, a couple of very fine tangerines and two mugs of tea.
> 
> Gonna head back out into the garden in a bit.





Reynard said:


> Right, that's lunch sorted (tea, a camembert and serrano ham sandwich, a tangerine and some blueberries)
> 
> I'm heading back out into the garden.
> 
> Wind is really getting up here, so will probably can the planned bike ride and shift some extra barrows of logs instead.





Reynard said:


> Got the chainsaw stuck. Had to saw through a 10-inch thick branch with a bow saw to release it.
> 
> Talk about a workout.



You are the love child of Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall and a lumberjack and I claim my £5.


----------



## TVC (13 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5276255, member: 45"]Just been to bingo With Eric Clapton. He's nagging me to give him guitar lessons again.[/QUOTE]
Liar, you two have been to Zumba again haven't you.

Am I allowed to suggest you are fibbing?


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> You are the love child of Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall and a lumberjack and I claim my £5.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jun 2018)

I could really do with some of what @User has been schmoking


----------



## TVC (13 Jun 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> I could really do with some of what @User has been schmoking


He's been smoking the frets on his Strat, that's why Eric wants the lessons.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2018)

Right, a  before bed.

Need to go to Chatteris and March in the morning.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jun 2018)

It was colder in the creek this evening.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2018)

United Bid has the World Cup for 2026!


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jun 2018)

Chapeau Raccoon!


----------



## TVC (14 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5276368, member: 45"]He heard my playing during down time in the Everglades from the Apollo XX programme -the government always denied our rockets existed but they asked me to join the programme before I was even born- and Eric begged me for lessons, so I helped out then. I gave him the Layla riff but he doesn't like to talk about it. Anyway, the secret service asked me to stop teaching him as they were worried it might upset East/West relations, so they asked me to build the Berlin Wall for them instead.

Anyway, I must get back to my KFC.[/QUOTE]
Are you checking that they are still using the original 11 herb and spices mix that you dictated to the Colonel all those years ago?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> United Bid has the World Cup for 2026!


Fans could clock up a few miles watching their teams play .


----------



## Lavender Rose (14 Jun 2018)

My dog slept over again in my room last night - probably not a good idea as I had to be up at 5am for work at 6 and my mum got up around 4:15....so he starts growling as he hears the doors going etc.....so I lost out on 45 minutes of valuable sleep.....still...no regrets!!!


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not possible to divert and miss it?


Visiting friends there!


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Visiting friends there!


Have fun.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Fans could clock up a few miles watching their teams play .


I get the feeling it could be a bit spread out, but there's a lot of games.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2018)

Our other sports, baseball, football, basketball, can be rather unique and insular,
whereas soccer and golf and horse racing are more international, I feel.
Soccer also teaches good lessons about sportsmanship and teamwork (sometimes).


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


>



Yep, 'New Boots And Panties' is one of the Albums (on Vinyl) that's been played rather loud this week, only a couple of days left until Maz is back (Saturday)


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Soccer also teaches good lessons about sportsmanship and teamwork (sometimes).


Really? I'd say the opposite, especially having had a son participating in Junior league stuff... football brings-out the very worst in people.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Jun 2018)

I’m going out to buy a pair of shorts.


----------



## Katherine (14 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5276825, member: 21629"]Oh yeah.

Oh no.

I had an ingrown toenail op "done" in November last year. "Done" as it wasn't done properly. My toenail hesitated for a few months what to do next and it finally decided to go for nasty stuff 2 months ago. It developed into ingrown toenail again and this time it's infected. Lovely stuff ... NOT.

Been to GP today. Got a week's course of Flucloxacilin to kill the infection and another ingrown toenail operation (no. 3 in my life so far) is waiting again in couple of weeks time.

[/QUOTE]
Oh no! Sounds horrible. Hope it heals quickly!


----------



## TVC (14 Jun 2018)

Yesterday I had Kirsty Alsopp in my street, this afternoon I was in thr company of a paralympic cyclist and tomorrow I will be with that Gary Delaney in my pub. My life is one long round of celebrity gatherings.


----------



## MikeG (14 Jun 2018)

I've just had to put the sprinkler on the lawn. Drenched in spring, drought in early summer........


----------



## Hitchington (14 Jun 2018)

Guns and Roses bassist Duff Mckagan spotted enjoying the sights of Stapleford miniature railway


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've just had to put the sprinkler on the lawn. Drenched in spring, drought in early summer........


Waddyuxpect


----------



## TVC (14 Jun 2018)

Hitchington said:


> Guns and Roses bassist Duff Mckagan spotted enjoying the sights of Stapleford miniature railway


It's all happening in Leicestershire this week


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2018)

**Attention any Scotch-loving Mundaners based in this neck of the woods.**

The Co-op in Littleport (42-44 Wisbech Road CB6 1JH) has a fair few bottles on yellow sticker that may well be of interest, including the following single malts:

Glenallachie @ £20.10 a bottle down from £30
Laphroaig 10 year old @ £25.12 instead of £37.49
Dalwhinnie 15 year old @ £26.79 instead of £38.99
Jura 10 year old @ £23.78 instead of £35.49
Talisker @ £27.46 instead of £40.99

Also of interest might be:

Grant's blended whisky @ £10.72 instead of £16
Champagne Lanson @ £23.44 instead of £34.99

There was also yellow-stickered sherry, port and vodka.

Store open until 10pm tonight and from 7am tomorrow morning.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> I think you'll find that's rugby .


On the contrary....


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5276825, member: 21629"]Oh yeah.

Oh no.

I had an ingrown toenail op "done" in November last year. "Done" as it wasn't done properly. My toenail hesitated for a few months what to do next and it finally decided to go for nasty stuff 2 months ago. It developed into ingrown toenail again and this time it's infected. Lovely stuff ... NOT.

Been to GP today. Got a week's course of Flucloxacilin to kill the infection and another ingrown toenail operation (no. 3 in my life so far) is waiting again in couple of weeks time.

[/QUOTE]
That’s no fun :-(


----------



## Speicher (14 Jun 2018)

I would like Philip to win!


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> Yesterday I had Kirsty Alsopp in my street, this afternoon I was in thr company of a paralympic cyclist and tomorrow I will be with that Gary Delaney in my pub. My life is one long round of celebrity gatherings.


Who’s Gary Delaney?


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> I would like Philip to win!


Win what?


----------



## Speicher (14 Jun 2018)

A cookery competition on BBC.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’m going out to buy a pair of shorts.



I went mad and bought two pairs of shorts and some of those trousers that convert into shorts with legs that zip off.

They’re for my Montana fishing trip in August. The ones I wore out there five years ago are about three inches too big around the waist and won’t stay up.

That’s what taking up cycling has done for me. 

Apart from underwear, they are the first non-cycling clothes I’ve bought for over five years.

I hate clothes shopping.

In fact. I hate shopping.

Good job my wife loves it. 

Shopping, that is.


----------



## MikeG (14 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> ..........
> Apart from underwear, they are the first non-cycling clothes I’ve bought for over five years.
> 
> I hate clothes shopping.
> ...



Snap.

Although obviously builder's merchants and DIY shops don't count. Todays tee shirt was a freebie from my cricketing days: I retired in 1995. To be fair, it is getting towards the end of its life. Not only do I dislike buying new clothes, I actively dislike wearing them.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> A cookery competition on BBC.


Ohhhhh.....


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2018)

Spent much of the afternoon stationary on the A142.

Catching up on some much-needed "me" time.

Having a  and a portuguese custard tart while I wait for a loaf of bread to finish its bulk ferment.


----------



## MikeG (14 Jun 2018)

Friday tomorrow Reynard.......


----------



## mybike (14 Jun 2018)

House is a lot quieter now that I've changed the fan in my firewall. I love these old Compaq EN SFF PCs, they are so easy to work on.


----------



## TVC (14 Jun 2018)

The Location, Location... stuff focussed on the pub. The landlord has the dirt on Kirsty. A bit about my cycling club was recorded, but I expect it will be cut.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Friday tomorrow Reynard.......



I'm assuming that Friday begins on waking up, not going to bed... Because I've just pulled a 3-grain sourdough out of the oven.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jun 2018)

My Chicken Marbella was a minor triumph.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Really? I'd say the opposite, especially having had a son participating in Junior league stuff... football brings-out the very worst in people.


Junior league American football may be worse. Baseball and basketball were pretty civil, though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I went mad and bought two pairs of shorts and some of those trousers that convert into shorts with legs that zip off.
> 
> They’re for my Montana fishing trip in August. The ones I wore out there five years ago are about three inches too big around the waist and won’t stay up.
> 
> ...



In Missoula? Might see if you can drop in on these folks.
https://www.adventurecycling.org/


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2018)

mybike said:


> House is a lot quieter now that I've changed the fan in my firewall. I love these old Compaq EN SFF PCs, they are so easy to work on.
> 
> View attachment 414377


I had a couple around here, still have an old old laptop of theirs, I think it runs an old version of Microsoft Flight Simulator WWII edition.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Friday tomorrow Reynard.......


Maz's 'fasting' days are Tuesday and Thursday, it's amazing how much I fancy a bacon butty at about 11 O'clock on those days.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> In Missoula? Might see if you can drop in on these folks.
> https://www.adventurecycling.org/



Yes. We start with a few days in Missoula but I think the guy I’m going with would burst into flames if I suggested any kind of serious exercise.


----------



## MikeG (15 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm assuming that Friday begins on waking up, not going to bed... Because I've just pulled a 3-grain sourdough out of the oven.



It was an advance warning. But thanks. Yeah, I read this on waking up.


----------



## Lavender Rose (15 Jun 2018)

After my running triumph yesterday, I am plagued with allergies and I feel like I have a headcold as well - pretty sure I am going to die at work


----------



## Katherine (15 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> After my running triumph yesterday, I am plagued with allergies and I feel like I have a headcold as well - pretty sure I am going to die at work


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Lavender Rose (15 Jun 2018)

Thanks @Katherine - I think I need stronger anti-histamine  I am currently taking TWO x ONE a day tablets


----------



## mybike (15 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had a couple around here, still have an old old laptop of theirs, I think it runs an old version of Microsoft Flight Simulator WWII edition.



I run FS on a virtual machine.running XP.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2018)

Last night I went out with my friends to Little Somerford to watch a steam train go through. On the way back we stopped off at a pub for a meal. I had 2 pints of cider and a packet of cheese and onion crisps.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5277681, member: 45"]Woodlice are incredibly hard to shell.[/QUOTE]
Are you trying to get the flesh out or do you want the intact shell? If the first, I'd use a louse press.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2018)

Smart meters ? There is a bit on Rip off Britain at the moment.
They enable people to see how much energy they are using . Amazingly I have several installations fitted in the house which show me how much I'm using . Several of these device's are fitted in the ceilings and glow when they are on !
I'm wishing we hadn't agreed to have one fitted now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5277806, member: 45"]I have a French louse press, but find it a bit too "je ne sais quois". My c.17th Mongolian louse press is much more authentic.[/QUOTE]
Is it an original _presse-pou_? It could be worth a fortune!


----------



## TVC (15 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5277806, member: 45"]I have a French louse press, but find it a bit too "je ne sais quois". My c.17th Mongolian louse press is much more authentic.[/QUOTE]
They are worth a fortune these days, does it still have the original capstan?


----------



## TVC (15 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5277916, member: 45"]I dunno. I don't know what it's supposed to look like, and it doesn't seem to work, but until I admitted this you were impressed weren't you?[/QUOTE]
Well. in working order you could sell it and cover your pension.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> After my running triumph yesterday, I am plagued with allergies and I feel like I have a headcold as well - pretty sure I am going to die at work


Just think of the paperwork!

And they'd probably want to clock you out as soon as possible.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Which reminds me I should renew my membership...


If I had the time, money, and fitness built up, the Bon Ton Roulet ride they have mentioned here and there would be great. The Finger Lakes Region of Upstate New York is simply beautiful, and so is Vermont.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2018)

I've ridden parts of the proposed Route 66 Trail, and it's quite nice. Close to me as well.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2018)

Ife bwoken a bwit owf my fwont foothf !


----------



## Speicher (15 Jun 2018)

Ith your appointhmeth ath twooth thurty?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> Ith your appointhmeth ath twooth thurty?


Thno ithf at thfen !


----------



## potsy (15 Jun 2018)

Right, giddy dog is going for a walk in the local deer park, this could be fun


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Jun 2018)

My whole day today is geared around watching mighty Egypt, who I drew in the work’s World Cup draw, squash the the pathetic, lilly-livered Uruguayans.

I decided to go for a ride in the Fens this morning so I wouldn’t feel too guilty about the beer and nibbles that will undoubtably be consumed while watching the Uruguayan goalkeeper repeatedly picking the Ball out of the back of the net. In fact, I expect the referee will have to sharpen his pencil at half time after recording all of the 1st half Egyptian goals.

Anyway, about 20 miles into my ride at Ramsey Forty Foot, I remember think how easy I’d found maintaining 20+ mph on the flat Fenland roads. All those miles I’ve been putting in are really starting to pay off. I AM A CYCLING GOD! 

And then I turned back for Home...

...into the wind. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1639798960


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2018)

Curled up watching Egypt v Uruguay.

Didn't get much sleep last night, feeling a bit grim.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Curled up watching Egypt v Uruguay.
> 
> Didn't get much sleep last night, feeling a bit grim.



Never mind. A bit of Egyptian magic will soon perk you up.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Never mind. A bit of Egyptian magic will soon perk you up.



Well Mo Elneny is playing - he'd better get the old twinkletoes in gear.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Aaaarrrrgggggh! That had to be one of the worst teleconference calls I've been on for a while. It is clear this CCG and its interface service has no clue what is happening to patients that are referred into the interface service. I've been asking for basic referral and disposal figures for almost two months and they've still not been able to provide a set that actually add up...



Didn’t understand a word of that, apart from Aaaarrrrgggggh.

I guess that’s what makes it mundane.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Jun 2018)

I don’t believe that!

I just did the ‘Which football team should you be supporting’ quiz from another thread and my team came up as...

Wait for it...

Uruguay.

Aaaarrrrgggggh


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I don’t believe that!
> 
> I just did the ‘Which football team should you be supporting’ quiz from another thread and my team came up as...
> 
> ...



Ooopsss... I got Spain.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ooopsss... I got Spain.



I bet you went for the tapas food option?


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I bet you went for the tapas food option?



Yeah, based on the fact that I've usually got a good supply of deli in the fridge. Tapas, antipasti, amuses-gueule, it's all the same LOL

Went for waffles as the dessert option since I make them regularly.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jun 2018)

View: https://youtu.be/lhaTY9tEP1U


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2018)

Morocco vs Iran now...


----------



## potsy (15 Jun 2018)

Home


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2018)

Do you believe in ressurection ? 

I've just seen a person alive and well working as a Pathologist in Taggart. In a previous episode she had been murdered .


----------



## potsy (15 Jun 2018)

I am now officially old, just became a member of the NT


----------



## TVC (15 Jun 2018)

potsy said:


> Home
> 
> View attachment 414456


I have just been giving Sarah Millican's dog tummy tickles.






No pictures of the dog, but here is her husband.


----------



## Katherine (15 Jun 2018)

potsy said:


> I am now officially old, just became a member of the NT


Or maybe you have significantly brought down the average age!

This is my 7000th message in CC  I do like round numbers.


----------



## MikeG (15 Jun 2018)

Katherine said:


> Or maybe you have significantly brought down the average age!
> 
> This is my 7000th message in CC  I do like round numbers.



Katherine, please don't be tempted to keep that nice round number nice and round for long.


----------



## TVC (16 Jun 2018)

OK, So I have been chatting to Gary Delaney and playing with Tuvok. My life is complete.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jun 2018)

Sad to see the Glasgow School of Art fire this morning.
It looks like a total loss atm..
No casualties thankfully


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2018)

potsy said:


> Home
> 
> View attachment 414456



Like my sons dog is after a walk round the field with the ball. (I walk, he runs after the ball) Trouble was, he started limping at the end of last week so it's been plain walks along the canal.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2018)

Sad news about the Glasgow School of Art up in flames again .


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 Jun 2018)

Still have a massive temptation to say JUST F*** OFF to innocent customers...


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Sad news about the Glasgow School of Art up in flames again .


Hope it can be saved but may come down to money


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Still have a massive temptation to say JUST F*** OFF to innocent customers...


I feel for you .

I used feel a similar way working on Bank Holidays . Muttering under my breath. ,". Haven't you all got homes to go to ? "


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jun 2018)

I like the modernist bits like these oriel windows quite Bauhaus but 10 years earlier. That's why it's so famous.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jun 2018)

Not been on since yesterday afternoon, Maz snuck back home a day early and surprised me though TBF she did send me a text, unfortunately I've always got my phone on 'silent' so I had no idea.

luckily the house was all 'shipshape and presentable' and I'd cut the hedge.


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I feel for you .
> 
> I used feel a similar way working on Bank Holidays . Muttering under my breath. ,". Haven't you all got homes to go to ? "



Yup...I have worked in retail for a while and I always get lumped with bank holidays etc, all because I don't have kids - I still have a family....jeeeez! I might just adopt a kid to get extra perks


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2018)

My watch that I got going again yesterday is still running ! It lost a couple of minutes in the first hour or so but has stabilized over night and has remained at 2 minutes slow.
The date has also changed . I have now reset the time so that I can compare the times.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Yup...I have worked in retail for a while and I always get lumped with bank holidays etc, all because I don't have kids - I still have a family....jeeeez! I might just adopt a kid to get extra perks


Don't fancy 'growing your own' then.


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Don't fancy 'growing your own' then.



No thanks - I have no interest in having children. But I will adopt one for the random occasions I need to leave work or get out of stuff


----------



## User10119 (16 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> No thanks - I have no interest in having children. But I will adopt one for the random occasions I need to leave work or get out of stuff


Ah, I maybe wouldn't recommend it then. I've got two, and don't get to do that.

Mind, they're dead handy if you want to spend a lot of time in playbarns and parks. And I discovered that when you visit York Minster with Small People you can lie down on the floor in the middle of the aisle for 20 minutes to look at the amazing ceilings without getting a crick in your neck and people carefully walk around you with indulgent smiles saying 'ah, bless!' rather than nearly treading on you and calling you a nutter, like when you do it not in the company of children.


----------



## Katherine (16 Jun 2018)

meta lon said:


> Sad to see the Glasgow School of Art fire this morning.
> It looks like a total loss atm..
> No casualties thankfully





Illaveago said:


> Sad news about the Glasgow School of Art up in flames again .





Grant Fondo said:


> Hope it can be saved but may come down to money


What a shame!


----------



## midlife (16 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> No thanks - I have no interest in having children. But I will adopt one for the random occasions I need to leave work or get out of stuff



You can borrow one of mine, be prepared for a wallet frightening experience !


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 Jun 2018)

midlife said:


> You can borrow one of mine, be prepared for a wallet frightening experience !



This is why I do not wish to grow my own haha


----------



## Speicher (16 Jun 2018)

If you do not have children and you sit on a bench in Temple Meads Station when it is very busy, and you have a very large teddy bear with you, no one sits next to you on the bench, even though every other bench is fully occupied.

However, if Ted gets on the train without a ticket, and occupies a seat, he will be asked to leave at the next station.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jun 2018)

The missus is on holiday with a friend - mid 30's temperature so way too hot for me. Weather not too good today, so might fettle the MTB and then I have a long overdue catch up with my mate later - he's been cycling round the world for the last 10 years at least. He's back for a while, and giving his Thorn a good respray and service.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2018)

Was supposed to be stewarding at a cat show today, but parental unit is feeling pawly, so had to stay home. Hope my judge managed to find a replacement steward.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jun 2018)

@Reynard , hope your parental unit feels better soon.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> @Reynard , hope your parental unit feels better soon.



Thanks xxx  Me too, I could really use some sleep. Been getting up every half an hour or so for the last couple of nights. She's up and about this morning, but I'm the one who is now feeling


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jun 2018)

I'll bet!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2018)

I'm shattered ! I've just been out and cut our front lawn with some shears. I had to go over it twice as it was so long . I didn't find the Cyclechat sheep but I found Ray Mears was filming a new survival series next to the Yukka and Rose bush .

I picked some strawberries whilst I was out so I could replenish my energy .


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm shattered ! I've just been out and cut our front lawn with some shears. * I had to go over it twice as it was so long.* I didn't find the Cyclechat sheep but I found Ray Mears was filming a new survival series next to the Yukka and Rose bush .
> 
> I picked some strawberries whilst I was out so I could replenish my energy .


Why didn't you just cut it short the first time.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm shattered ! I've just been out and cut our front lawn with some shears. I had to go over it twice as it was so long . I didn't find the Cyclechat sheep but I found Ray Mears was filming a new survival series next to the Yukka and Rose bush .
> 
> I picked some strawberries whilst I was out so I could replenish my energy .



I feel your pain xxx


----------



## Speicher (16 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm shattered ! I've just been out and cut our front lawn with some shears. I had to go over it twice as it was so long . I didn't find the Cyclechat sheep but I found Ray Mears was filming a new survival series next to the Yukka and Rose bush .
> 
> I picked some strawberries whilst I was out so I could replenish my energy .



If Ray Mears needs another location, for wandering around wearing his shorts, then he could visit my garden. The one drawback is that I would not allow him to leave.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2018)

Football on the telly, radio le mans on the lappy, plus a  and a bowl of snacks.


----------



## MikeG (16 Jun 2018)

Yesterday I got some grit in my right eye, preparing the 3rd bedroom ceiling for plastering. Today, I got some lime plaster in it. That smarted, somewhat. I'm looking forward to not waking up with crusty eye lashes one of these days.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jun 2018)

It is 92F here, or 32C , with a heat index of 37C. At just after 1 p.m.. Believe I'll hide out indoors.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (16 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Football on the telly, radio le mans on the lappy, plus a  and a bowl of snacks.



Yeah, similar afternoon for me, except I had the cricket on the radio while watching the footie.

I put the kiss of death on Argentina by putting £10 on them at 10-1 to win the cup.

Also put £10 on Germany at 5-1, so don’t expect anything miraculous from them tomorrow.

This was the first time I’ve been in a bookmakers since 1994 when I put £10 on Italy at 6-1, who then went on to lose on penalties in the final. 

Apparently, Roberto Baggio’s penalty kick still hasn’t landed and is currently orbiting Jupiter.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Apparently, Roberto Baggio’s penalty kick still hasn’t landed and is currently orbiting Jupiter.





I think that penalty kick might have company shortly, given what happened in Peru v Denmark...


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5278911, member: 10119"]Ah, I maybe wouldn't recommend it then. I've got two, and don't get to do that.

Mind, they're dead handy if you want to spend a lot of time in playbarns and parks. And I discovered that when you visit York Minster with Small People you can lie down on the floor in the middle of the aisle for 20 minutes to look at the amazing ceilings without getting a crick in your neck and people carefully walk around you with indulgent smiles saying 'ah, bless!' rather than nearly treading on you and calling you a nutter, like when you do it not in the company of children.[/QUOTE]

There are a lot of ceilings worth looking at.



MikeG said:


> Yesterday I got some grit in my right eye, preparing the 3rd bedroom ceiling for plastering. Today, I got some lime plaster in it. That smarted, somewhat. I'm looking forward to not waking up with crusty eye lashes one of these days.



And one that clearly will be in the future.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why didn't you just cut it short the first time.


It was that long that I had to make one cut before I could see where the ground was . A team of big game hunters went through earlier on in the week on Elephants but couldn't see anything as the grass was so long !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> If Ray Mears needs another location, for wandering around wearing his shorts, then he could visit my garden. The one drawback is that I would not allow him to leave.


You could always make out that you haven't quite got the hang of lighting a fire using sticks and would he show you again ?


----------



## alicat (17 Jun 2018)

This is surreal - I am five minutes ahead of myself for possibly the first time in my life.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2018)

I’m going to make some flapjack today for the Tuesday night after work pub ride.

Four of us normally go out for about 40-50 miles and then stop close to home for some post-ride banter and a couple of beers.

It’s been decided that we’re going to take it in turns to make some flapjack for consumption prior to the ride.

I’m thinking...

Crushed pecans
Maple syrup
Chopped dates


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Mr R’s family are coming round later, together with a couple of our neighbours, to celebrate my father-out-law’s birthday.
> 
> I have new bottles of Norwegian and Canadian gins to try out...


Full report of the Gin tasting please.


----------



## Serge (17 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’m going to make some flapjack today for the Tuesday night after work pub ride.
> 
> Four of us normally go out for about 40-50 miles and then stop close to home for some post-ride banter and a couple of beers.
> 
> ...


Nice. Can I come?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2018)

Serge said:


> Nice. Can I come?



Sure. As long as you get your round in.


----------



## Serge (17 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Sure. As long as you get your round in.


No problem, always first at the bar.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2018)

Father’s Day BBQ this afternoon


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2018)

I got invited to lunch by my daughter last night but I forgot about the text because I was driving a carload of family to a restaurant. It was only when I read the text that I realised it was fathers' day. So it's a family eat out weekend.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jun 2018)

My washing is on the line and later I shall be sorting out the recycling, now that is mundane.


----------



## rikki (17 Jun 2018)

Thanks for reminding me to go and do some laundry.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2018)

I was watching the 24 hrs Le Man's race where Sebastian Bourdais was having a battle with a Porsche . I thought he was justified in complaining about the other driver.
I was wondering if they use the same race officials as the ones in the T d F ?


----------



## Speicher (17 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> You could always make out that you haven't quite got the hang of lighting a fire using sticks and would he show you again ?



Yes, I would like to be able to do that. He could also show me how to make a canoe, and how to carve an oar and a wooden spoon. Then we could make an underground oven to bake some bread and flapjacks. Not sure if I would enjoy Nettle tea, but who knows?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2018)

I had to rescue a young Blackbird that Schrodie had brought into the kitchen. I managed to catch it and took it outside and threw it up in the hedge where In hope it is out of the way of the cats . I'm not sure if it was where the bird came from but at least it is out of the way .

I tried warning off Schrodie with my water pistol .


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I had to rescue a young Blackbird that Schrodie had brought into the kitchen. I managed to catch it and took it outside and threw it up in the hedge where In hope it is out of the way of the cats . I'm not sure if it was where the bird came from but at least it is out of the way .
> 
> I tried warning off Schrodie with my water pistol .


We had a young one fly into the Porch window a few days ago, luckily we saw it and got to it before any Cat saw it. I plonked it in the hedge too.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2018)

I am all Le Mans-ed out.

Had the live tv on Quest, but tbh, much preferred tuning in to Radio Le Mans, coupled with a text commentary feed on the Autosport website and the WEC's own live timing.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2018)

I am going to clean the litter trays. You can't get more mundane than that.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> My washing is on the line and later I shall be sorting out the recycling, now that is mundane.



Laundry is in, dry and ironed.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I am going to clean the litter trays. You can't get more mundane than that.



Ours spends time outside but still comes in to poo in her tray


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Ours spends time outside but still comes in to poo in her tray


Ours do too.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Ours spends time outside but still comes in to poo in her tray



My two do the same. They will piddle outside if caught short, but when it comes to poops, they keep their legs crossed until they come inside LOL. Poppy takes it to the extreme though. She will go out through the front door, insist to come in through the upstairs window that looks out over the extension roof, to use the tray, which is next to the front door.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2018)

I’m eating crisps.

I know I shouldn’t, but I am.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’m eating crisps.
> 
> I know I shouldn’t, but I am.



What flavour?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> What flavour?



Marks and Spencer prawn cocktail handmade crisps.

Handmade - my arse!

I bet they’d have called them Marks and Spencer Atlantic prawn cocktail handmade crisps, onlily there’s probably no prawn in them.

They’re pretty ordinary to be honest - and I’m an aficionado.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Marks and Spencer prawn cocktail handmade crisps.
> 
> Handmade - my arse!
> 
> ...



I guess they're more accurately "sauce marie rose" flavoured crisps LOL

i.e. tomato & cayenne mayonnaise

I like cheese / cheese & onion crisps. Or sweet chilli.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Marks and Spencer prawn cocktail handmade crisps.
> 
> Handmade - my arse!
> 
> ...



Their beef and onion crisps are my favourite


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I guess they're more accurately "sauce marie rose" flavoured crisps LOL
> 
> i.e. tomato & cayenne mayonnaise
> 
> I like cheese / cheese & onion crisps. Or sweet chilli.



One of my current favourites are the Walkers ‘Tear and Share’ cheese and onion as they are thicker than the normal crisps. Although there’s not a lot of ‘share’ going on if I’m honest.

My No.1 crisp of choice are the beef crisps sold in Sam Smiths pubs. You can’t get them anywhere else, so it’s a good job my favourite lager is their Taddy Lager at £2.30/pint.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2018)

I try to avoid buying crisps. Because I usually end up scoffing them.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2018)

I like my crisps to taste of Spuds.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2018)

Actually, I don't mind salted either - they're my default choice. The ones I truly despise are salt & vinegar and pickled onion - they're just way too vinegary.

BTW, one of the loops I ride takes me past a crisp factory - a small scale local producer called "Corker's". And when the wind is blowing in the right direction, I can smell them frying as soon as I step out of the house LOL


----------



## Speicher (17 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I like my crisps to taste of Spuds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 414796



Yes, I like my crisps "naked".


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I like my crisps to taste of Spuds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 414796



Notice that they’re ‘lightly sea salted’ not just ‘lightly salted’.

Crisps are a marketer’s dream.

‘Mature Chedder and red onion’, not ‘cheese and onion’.

Does my head in.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2018)

The weather here is drizzleable !


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Notice that they’re ‘lightly sea salted’ not just ‘lightly salted’.
> 
> Crisps are a marketer’s dream.
> 
> ...


It could be this on crisps next,





Pink 'Himalayan' * rock salt

* It's actually from Pakistan.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> It could be this on crisps next,
> 
> 
> View attachment 414819
> ...



Yeah, I can see it now...

Pink Himalayan rock salt and aceto balsamico vinegar.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yeah, I can see it now...
> 
> Pink Himalayan rock salt and aceto balsamico vinegar.



View: https://youtu.be/j6dRt0xOqDs


Close.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5280678, member: 21629"]Sometimes it's not good when workplace is few yards away from aerodrome. Couldn't get proper nap at work today. 

From the other side ... *In just 2 weeks time I've seen tens of parachutists jumping,* god knows how many new and old planes, loads of aerial acrobatics (quite a few death loops included) - and all that for free ! [/QUOTE]
When will you be doing it?


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> When will you be doing it?


When her toe is better!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jun 2018)

I've had a Ford tri-motor flying around the area this weekend. Not bad, for a 90 year old airplane. I flew in one when I was younger, but that was 50 years ago, at the open house for the new airport in Peoria, which is now the old airport in Peoria.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2018)

Just had a bowl of leek and potato soup and some bread.


----------



## Serge (17 Jun 2018)

I'm up at 04:30 but I'm bloody wide awake!


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Jun 2018)

Goodnight. Next stop Moscow.... in 4 hours time


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2018)

I am also now wide awake despite going to bed at 4am and then up again at half 9...

I blame a certain 24 hour motor race. I try and follow the race from start to finish if I can, but that's not always the case. This year I did (almost) thanks to a last minute change in plans.

The first year I did stay up for the whole race was in 1990, the year Jaguar won for the second time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jun 2018)

Massive dose of footy this weekend it's the only way of getting into it! Promised the wife I would change drops to flats on her specialised but Ger v Mex got in the way ... Just realised I will need new levers as well so sounds pricey?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2018)

I am still wide awake.

Been messing around with a box of oil pastels. I am very out of practice.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I am still wide awake.
> 
> Been messing around with a box of oil pastels. I am very out of practice.


They’re hard to chew when they’re old....



Oh, OIL... sorry, it’s early....


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> They’re hard to chew when they’re old....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, OIL... sorry, it’s early....


She's run out of the fruit sort and there's possibly no-where open that sells them.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2018)

Morning . I've been awake for quite a while in the night . This morning I've discovered that someone has kindly donated Nora Batty Virus. We rang the dentist to cancel my emergency appointment as I'm sure they would like Nora visiting them . 
I'm just having fluids at the moment .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning . I've been awake for quite a while in the night . This morning I've discovered that someone has kindly donated Nora Batty Virus. We rang the dentist to cancel my emergency appointment as I'm sure they would like Nora visiting them .
> I'm just having fluids at the moment .


Sorry to hear that. Sounds miserable for you. I hope you can fight it off quickly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning . I've been awake for quite a while in the night . This morning I've discovered that someone has kindly donated Nora Batty Virus. We rang the dentist to cancel my emergency appointment as I'm sure they would like Nora visiting them .
> I'm just having fluids at the moment .


Get well soon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Goodnight. Next stop Moscow.... in 4 hours time



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZjYnCkwKcM


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2018)

Thanks for the sympathy . I think I am coping with it at the moment . I thought it was my meal that I had yesterday as a Father's Day treat that had caused it . I think I may have caught it from my wife as she had something last week .
I can't be too bad as I'm looking out at the sunshine thinking it would be nice to go out on a bike .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2018)

"Hungry for success! "


I think they should be b****y starving !


----------



## MikeG (18 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yesterday I got some grit in my right eye, preparing the 3rd bedroom ceiling for plastering. Today, I got some lime plaster in it. That smarted, somewhat. I'm looking forward to not waking up with crusty eye lashes one of these days.



Today, the lime plaster went straight into my left eye. Theme and variation.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> They’re hard to chew when they’re old....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, OIL... sorry, it’s early....





I'll forgive you that one


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning . I've been awake for quite a while in the night . This morning I've discovered that someone has kindly donated Nora Batty Virus. We rang the dentist to cancel my emergency appointment as I'm sure they would like Nora visiting them .
> I'm just having fluids at the moment .



Hope you're feeling more chipper soon xxx 

Mum went down with that at the weekend. Just rest up and take it easy.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jun 2018)

Seen on a local FaceBook group yesterday...

OP: "What kind of t**t leaves their car alarm going all night long on Scale Hall?!"
4th reply: "Me. Sorry."


----------



## Threevok (18 Jun 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> Seen on a local FaceBook group yesterday...
> 
> OP: "What kind of t**t leaves their car alarm going all night long on Scale Hall?!"
> 4th reply: "Me. Sorry."




Had a similar one on FB a few weeks ago - in our local group

OP: "Watch out for this thieving scroat seen hanging around the back lane this morning"

Picture was included too

After about 10 replies about catching him and stringing him up

"Sorry, that's my husband. He dropped his car off at the garage for an MOT and was taking the scenic route back to the bus stop"


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2018)

Had a good night out on Saturday with my mate who has returned from pedaling around the world. He's planning on being around for about 6 months, then off with a friend driving round Africa. Not sure where he will buy the car yet as it's apparently a little difficult in Africa with the paperwork for foreigners.

He said driving here has changed, and not for the good.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5281653, member: 21629"]What an absolutely rubbish day at work today. No surprise that the company I'm working for has been sold 3 times in 8 years.[/QUOTE]
What happened?


----------



## gaijintendo (18 Jun 2018)

I just marke_d_ 30 pages of New Posts as Read.


----------



## Katherine (18 Jun 2018)

Hope tomorrow will be better @User21629

Hope you feel better soon @Illaveago


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2018)

@User21629


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2018)

I need a


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5281802, member: 21629"]Long story ...

First of all my shift has been changed and nobody bothered to tell me this. From usual 3pm - midnight to 6am - 3pm. So woke up today at 8.30am just to find angry message from agency "why you're not at work?" Basically this happened due to zero communication between shift managers at work.

Came late to work just to be told that I'll work in the department I've never been working before, no training has been given to work there and I've got no clue what to do.

I also need to work with Mick The D1ck and he's absolute d1ck - an old man who's got problems with his brain and first signs of dementia. He complains about everyone and everything, he thinks (and behaves) he's the boss and he's very nasty person. He must be reincarnation of my grandfather.  I've been working for that company for 2 weeks and I already would be able to write a book "How to be a d1ck".

Spoke to the manager saying that I'm not going to work with that idiot Mick and basically I'm in mood to go home right now because there are plenty of jobs everywhere. "Please calm down, it's just a job, calm down" blah blah blah.

Ok, 15 minutes later steam started to fade away and I went to see what I need to do.

I then found out that 2 electric FLTs which can be used within that department are broken. One has been broken for at least 6 months (faulty brake), another - for a few weeks. Nobody cared to contact supplier for repair. Other FLTs can't be used because they're too large for tight spaces among the rackings.

So I stated that I will not be using dangerous FLTs.

Took the last spare FLT and it's battery is 50% charged only.

So mainly bimbled here and there from 10am to 3.30pm until FLT's battery went to 0% and went home then.

My experience says that agency will replace me immediatelly to a worker who's happy to use dangerous FLTs and who speaks rubbish English and can't understand what Mick The D1ck says.[/QUOTE]

Sounds pretty typical.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jun 2018)

My colleague asked me earlier if we were going to watch the football 

 this was my answer


----------



## MikeG (18 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> My colleague asked me earlier if we were going to watch the football
> 
> this was my answer



Football? There's no football on at the moment. It's cricket season.


----------



## MikeG (18 Jun 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I just market 30 pages of New Posts as Read.



Good idea, but I doubt they'll sell well. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Football? There's no football on at the moment. It's cricket season.



Nope sorry


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Football? There's no football on at the moment. It's cricket season.



Nah, it's motor racing season...


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Football? There's no football on at the moment. It's cricket season.


You a Scotland supporter then?


----------



## Speicher (18 Jun 2018)

Is anyone on this thread using Windows 10 with the latest update?

I bought myself a new puter recently with a big screen, to give me more space for the doing on on-line jigsaws and other reasons.

That was fine, until somehow I now get icons of the sites I have recently visited, instead, of a line of said websites. These stupid icons take up the top fifth of the screen. How do I get rid of the silly things? 

I have tried right-clicking on the icon, to no avail. They will not minimise and I cannot increase the size of the usuable screen to cover them up.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jun 2018)

S'okay now. I founded it. I must have clicked on the down arrow at the top of the page. Trying all the options, I could see what I had done wrong.


----------



## MikeG (18 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> You a Scotland supporter then?



No, Scotland don't play Test cricket.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5281843, member: 21629"]It also is a big financial loss for me because company pays very good hourly rate for late shift and very sh1t money for early shift. 

EDIT: I've also been begging for 2 weeks to give me a card-key to start one of the FLTs. Still haven't got it.[/QUOTE]
FFS, what’s wrong with this country....


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5282022, member: 21629"]Still better than my own.[/QUOTE]
Maybe, but that’s no excuse....


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2018)

Thought I'd put up a couple of pieces of art I finished not too long ago for your enjoyment and delectation.

Item one. A4 pen & wash of a friend's BMW silhouette racing car.






Item two. Derek Warwick, Peugeot 905, 1992 Le Mans 24 hours. 18 inch x 14 inch watercolour.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Jun 2018)

I went out and didn't catch a fish. I'll do the same tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> S'okay now. I founded it. I must have clicked on the down arrow at the top of the page. Trying all the options, I could see what I had done wrong.


They don't make things easy do they ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2018)

I'm feeling a lot better today so far . I took things a bit easy yesterday . Had a banana and later on for tea I discovered a new game, spot the chicken ? 
I thought I would have some tinned chicken in white sauce on toast . It was a bit like Geocaching except that you do not have any clues to find the chicken, the sauce was a bit similar in that it was extremely runny , a bit like water , which went well with toast .


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I just marke_d_ 30 pages of New Posts as Read.


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5281802, member: 21629"]Long story ...

First of all my shift has been changed and nobody bothered to tell me this. From usual 3pm - midnight to 6am - 3pm. So woke up today at 8.30am just to find angry message from agency "why you're not at work?" Basically this happened due to zero communication between shift managers at work.

Came late to work just to be told that I'll work in the department I've never been working before, no training has been given to work there and I've got no clue what to do.

I also need to work with Mick The D1ck and he's absolute d1ck - an old man who's got problems with his brain and first signs of dementia. He complains about everyone and everything, he thinks (and behaves) he's the boss and he's very nasty person. He must be reincarnation of my grandfather.  I've been working for that company for 2 weeks and I already would be able to write a book "How to be a d1ck".

Spoke to the manager saying that I'm not going to work with that idiot Mick and basically I'm in mood to go home right now because there are plenty of jobs everywhere. "Please calm down, it's just a job, calm down" blah blah blah.

Ok, 15 minutes later steam started to fade away and I went to see what I need to do.

I then found out that 2 electric FLTs which can be used within that department are broken. One has been broken for at least 6 months (faulty brake), another - for a few weeks. Nobody cared to contact supplier for repair. Other FLTs can't be used because they're too large for tight spaces among the rackings.

So I stated that I will not be using dangerous FLTs.

Took the last spare FLT and it's battery is 50% charged only.

So mainly bimbled here and there from 10am to 3.30pm until FLT's battery went to 0% and went home then.

My experience says that agency will replace me immediatelly to a worker who's happy to use dangerous FLTs and who speaks rubbish English and can't understand what Mick The D1ck says.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like the company has a death wish. I doubt the owners look beyond the bottom line.


----------



## Threevok (19 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> Hopefully people saw that before they actually did the stupid vigilante thing?



He was probably on the Bus, well on his way back home by then. 

He may have brought some "back up" to collect the car from the garage though


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2018)

User said:


> We're going to Newmarket Nights on Friday to see Paloma Faith. Just trying to sort out what to take in the picnic. The booze is sorted - I now just have to think about food.


I was on a flight with her the other week...


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2018)

Wow!

Talent abounds on CC!



Reynard said:


> Thought I'd put up a couple of pieces of art I finished not too long ago for your enjoyment and delectation.
> 
> Item one. A4 pen & wash of a friend's BMW silhouette racing car.
> View attachment 414937
> ...


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2018)

User said:


> I got rather dreadfully drunk with her some years ago. A lovely lady with a wicked sense of humour...


She seemed very ‘everyday’.


----------



## Bollo (19 Jun 2018)

My house keeps being buzzed by a police helicopter. I live close to Winchester Prison so I'm wondering whether it's kicked off or there's been an escape. Po-po all over my ends last time someone got out.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2018)

A young chap came round and installed our new smart meter this morning . The trouble is we will probably now use more energy seeing what each item uses .


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2018)

MrsPete noticed a leaky washing capsule thingy in the box. 
She emptied them all out, rinsed and dried the box, then proceeded to rinse the remaining capsules to remove the stickiness. 

Me ‘Is that a good idea, rinsing them in water?’
MrsPete ‘Why?’
Me ‘They dissolve in water....’

Apparently, we now have none left


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Wow!
> 
> Talent abounds on CC!



Glad you like FF xxx 

I'm self-taught, would you believe.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2018)

I am going to have some lunch. I am reporting a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2018)

One toasted cheese sandwich later and I feel a lot better.


----------



## MikeG (19 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> One toasted cheese sandwich later and I feel a lot better.



I wondered where it had gone. I made two, and am pretty damn sure I only ate one. Did you like the Marmite?


----------



## MikeG (19 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I went out and didn't catch a fish. I'll do the same tomorrow.



I manage to not catch fish all the time. It really is quite easy. In fact, it's got to be 45 years since I last caught a fish.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> I wondered where it had gone. I made two, and am pretty damn sure I only ate one. Did you like the Marmite?



Yep, I loved the Marmite.  Added a dollop of chilli sauce on the side as well.


----------



## MikeG (19 Jun 2018)

Well, next time Reynard, instead of just slipping in and surreptitiously nicking my food, just say hi, and I'll happily make you a cup of tea. You can't have any banana loaf, of course, but I'm sure I can find you a biscuit.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2018)

Ah, but I didn't cross your threshold... 

I sent my cheese-detecting agent of darkness AKA Madam Lexi.  She tells me she left you a decapitated mouse as payment.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2018)

I didn't think it was very funny . I was busy trying to fit a new brake cable and whilst trying to tighten the clamp at the rear the nipple and lever decided to detach themselves .


----------



## MikeG (19 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ah, but I didn't cross your threshold...
> 
> I sent my cheese-detecting agent of darkness AKA Madam Lexi.  She tells me she left you a decapitated mouse as payment.



Where?

See how good my guard dog isn't? Mabel never saw a thing. I think I'm going to have to employ @classic33 as a body guard.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Where?
> 
> See how good my guard dog isn't? Mabel never saw a thing. I think I'm going to have to employ @classic33 as a body guard.


How big was the mouse?


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Where?
> 
> See how good my guard dog isn't? Mabel never saw a thing. I think I'm going to have to employ @classic33 as a body guard.



I'd check the underside of your shoe. Lexi has a habit of leaving them where they *WILL* get stepped on. 

The other option is inside the dog.


----------



## MikeG (19 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> How big was the mouse?



Is that going to make a difference to your contract? I mean, I have to know now, before I employ you, if you're only prepared to tackle mice up to a certain size.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Is that going to make a difference to your contract? I mean, I have to know now, before I employ you, if you're only prepared to tackle mice up to a certain size.


Weight matters, how many required for a tasty snack?


----------



## MikeG (19 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Weight matters, how many required for a tasty snack?



Don't eat the mouse, pillock..........eat the cat!


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Glad you like FF xxx
> 
> I'm self-taught, would you believe.


Amazed!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Don't eat the mouse, pillock..........eat the cat!


And the mice?


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Don't eat the mouse, pillock..........eat the cat!



Yebbut he wanted a snack, not a 3 course meal!!!


----------



## MikeG (19 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> And the mice?



The mice won't be an issue if there aren't any cats. Look, I'm employing you because you're cheap and unburdened by any morals. I need you to bring all your "talents" to bear on Reynard's cats. There are only a dozen or two of them (she's not gone full mad-cat-woman just yet). How hard can it be?


----------



## MikeG (19 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yebbut he wanted a snack, not a 3 course meal!!!



He's got a freezer. I know he's got a freezer. "They" always have freezers.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yebbut he wanted a snack, not a 3 course meal!!!


I'd not say no to one.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> The mice won't be an issue if there aren't any cats. Look, I'm employing you because you're cheap and unburdened by any morals. I need you to bring all your "talents" to bear on Reynard's cats. There are only a dozen or two of them (she's not gone full mad-cat-woman just yet). How hard can it be?


Not that hard at all. Messy on the other hand...


----------



## MikeG (19 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> .......Messy on the other hand...



No no, leave him alone, for god sake. He's got a world cup to play, and they're bound to notice if he disappears.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> No no, leave him alone, for god sake. He's got a world cup to play, and they're bound to notice if he disappears.


The midges 'll do him.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete noticed a leaky washing capsule thingy in the box.
> She emptied them all out, rinsed and dried the box, then proceeded to rinse the remaining capsules to remove the stickiness.
> 
> Me ‘Is that a good idea, rinsing them in water?’
> ...


----------



## TVC (19 Jun 2018)

Cheese club tonight.

I never object to cheese club.


----------



## gaijintendo (19 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> Cheese club tonight.
> 
> I never object to cheese club.


Rule #1 Nobody objects to Cheese Club


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2018)

Grrr, got locked out as a window was open and door blew shut behind me. No problem, son is in. Would he come off his PC and let me in, oh no, and he knew I was there..."in a minute" Grrr. Knocked hard on the glass, crack. Bugger. It's in a wooden door also. 

Gaming is far too important. Bloody teens


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> Grrr, got locked out as a window was open and door blew shut behind me. No problem, son is in. Would he come off his PC and let me in, oh no, and he knew I was there..."in a minute" Grrr. Knocked hard on the glass, crack. Bugger. It's in a wooden door also.
> 
> Gaming is far too important. Bloody teens



Ouch, oops and grrrrrrrrrrr all at the same time.


----------



## TVC (19 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> Grrr, got locked out as a window was open and door blew shut behind me. No problem, son is in. Would he come off his PC and let me in, oh no, and he knew I was there..."in a minute" Grrr. Knocked hard on the glass, crack. Bugger. It's in a wooden door also.
> 
> Gaming is far too important. Bloody teens


I'm sure he will have to leave the house at some time, or be waiting for a lift back from somewhere. The possibilities for him to receive little life lessons are numerous. Do let us know which one you choose


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> I'm sure he will have to leave the house at some time, or be waiting for a lift back from somewhere. The possibilities for him to receive little life lessons are numerous. Do let us know which one you choose



Oh exactly. Moans when he has to wait for people getting ready, but he can't get himself up on time for college. I get sick of how lazy they get. Daughter is fine, but the 17.5 year old....


----------



## MikeG (19 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> Cheese club tonight.
> 
> I never object to cheese club.



The first rule of cheese club, though, is that you do not talk about cheese club.


----------



## tyred (19 Jun 2018)

Pool of water mopped up under bike, soaking wet clothes thrown in washing machine, about a pint of water poured out of each shoe - I love a nice bike ride on a Summer's evening


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2018)

Oil pastel project put on hold until I've got good daylight.

Playing around with some paper and charcoal instead this evening. I am badly out of practice, I have been using watercolours for too long.


----------



## TVC (19 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> The first rule of cheese club, though, is that you do not talk about cheese club.


No, that's a laboured fight club joke.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jun 2018)

Mmmmm. cheese


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2018)

I really should be going to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I really should be going to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


Stay awake, see where your cats go.


----------



## MikeG (20 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Stay awake, see where your cats go.



Better to count them out, then count them back in again, heh?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2018)

Morning . I felt really , really carp last night . Blood pressure up, heart rate right down , but I survived . I don't know if it is the injection or a stomach bug. I feel fine at the moment but I felt fine yesterday .
I need it to clear off by the weekend as it is Weston Air Day .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> Rule #1 Nobody objects to Cheese Club


They seemed to get through a lot of cheese on " Allo Allo ".


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2018)

I think there must be some kind of cat contract: they're hired to catch mice, which is good for the indoors variety, but there's nothing to say they have to kill them and they're free to catch them from anywhere else. Birds are merely feathered mice so they can't be sacked for bringing them home.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jun 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think there must be some kind of cat contract: they're hired to catch mice, which is good for the indoors variety, but there's nothing to say they have to kill them and they're free to catch them from anywhere else. Birds are merely feathered mice so they can't be sacked for bringing them home.



View: https://youtu.be/zRLCGREvPCA


----------



## Threevok (20 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5283668, member: 21629"]H & S ...

View attachment 415176
[/QUOTE]



Why ? Just Why ?

Plus his forks are up when parked
Plus those tyres have had it....


----------



## gaijintendo (20 Jun 2018)

Threevok said:


> Why ? Just Why ?
> 
> Plus his forks are up when parked
> Plus those tyres have had it....


A couple of cable-ties and those tyres will be fine.


----------



## mybike (20 Jun 2018)

Bollo said:


> My house keeps being buzzed by a police helicopter. I live close to Winchester Prison so I'm wondering whether it's kicked off or there's been an escape. Po-po all over my ends last time someone got out.



Nah, someone's told on you.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> A couple of cable-ties and those tyres will be fine.


They might be solid.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2018)

I will have my first proper crop of grapes this year


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Stay awake, see where your cats go.



That'll be my bed. One on the pillow behind my head, and the other at the foot of the bed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> No, that's a laboured fight club joke.


I thought I told you to never discuss Fight Club.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jun 2018)

Popped down to a local glaziers and the chap cut a replacement piece of glass for the door - £10 !


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2018)

Going to watch the first half of Uruguay v Saudi Arabia, then will pop off to the Co-op for a spot of yellow stickering. Besides, I need milk anyways.


----------



## MikeG (20 Jun 2018)

I've just bought £530 worth of air dried European oak. Last year, that would have cost about £350 to £400. On my way home I went 20 miles out of my way to buy some glue. They didn't have what I wanted.

After 3 years without a front door, we'll soon have one........... and a porch door, and a door on the downstairs loo.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Better to count them out, then count them back in again, heh?


Hanrahan


----------



## potsy (20 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> No, that's a laboured fight club joke.



Won't be the only laboured joke in this thread


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2018)

Brilliant yellow stickering in the Co-op. Now settling down to a nice salad and Iran v Spain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> Oh exactly. Moans when he has to wait for people getting ready, but he can't get himself up on time for college. I get sick of how lazy they get. Daughter is fine, but the 17.5 year old....



We have a few lads a bit older than this in the social organisation where I work and they show the same signs. I'm told that between 14ish - 18ish the intense changes and rebuilding that takes place in the brain mean that it is a while before young men are able to think in abstract terms and view things like the other person's point of view. After that age it develops.

Worryingly, this means a lot of young men gain a licence for a car in this time...

On the other hand you can take heart that your son is quite normal and will hopefully become a normal rounded human being who will appreciate your patience...


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2018)

Forgot to say, there's pork pie with the salad...


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Forgot to say, there's pork pie with the salad...


----------



## Serge (20 Jun 2018)

This is one proud as punch Daddy. 






My beautiful little five year old daughter has just finished colouring in her new backpack.


----------



## Serge (20 Jun 2018)

Doesn't Shiraz make you dizzy? I think they should put a warning on the bottle.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Forgot to say, there's pork pie with the salad...



I always find this a tricky one.

Pork Pie should really be eaten with HP Sauce but, HP doesn’t really go with salad.

I dabbled with salad cream for a while but it just didn’t hit the spot.

I’ve now settled for Branson Pickle when faced with this conundrum, but am not fully convinced.

Any ideas?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Jun 2018)

Obviously, when I say Branston Pickle I mean the proper stuff. Not that revolting sandwich variant.


----------



## Serge (20 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I always find this a tricky one.
> 
> Pork Pie should really be eaten with HP Sauce but, HP doesn’t really go with salad.
> 
> ...


I'd stick with HP sauce and salad. Maybe mayonnaise or salad cream with the salad and HP sauce with the pork pie and have a bit of a cheeky mix.

It's the future, I've tasted it.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I always find this a tricky one.
> 
> Pork Pie should really be eaten with HP Sauce but, HP doesn’t really go with salad.
> 
> ...


A good 'grind' of black pepper, not over the piecrust but onto the Pork filling.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Jun 2018)

Serge said:


> I'd stick with HP sauce and salad. Maybe mayonnaise or salad cream with the salad and HP sauce with the pork pie and have a bit of a cheeky mix.
> 
> It's the future, I've tasted it.




That’s almost as bad as letting the baked beans touch the fried egg in a cooked breakfast.



raleighnut said:


> A good 'grind' of black pepper, not over the piecrust but onto the Pork filling.



I’m sorry, but you have to have some kind of sauce with the pork pie.

I’m assuming that the pork pie is a decent one and not festooned with lumps of that revolting gelatine, so will need some assistance on it’s journey


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> That’s almost as bad as letting the baked beans touch the fried egg in a cooked breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yer need a bit of jelly in a Pork Pie,


----------



## Serge (20 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> That’s almost as bad as letting the baked beans touch the fried egg in a cooked breakfast.


My step mother taught me to mix the beans, tomatoes and fried eggs together on a cooked breakfast into a big mush. I was dubious, but it works great. Wonderful to dip your fried bread into.


----------



## MikeG (20 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I always find this a tricky one.
> 
> Pork Pie should really be eaten with HP Sauce but, HP doesn’t really go with salad.
> 
> ...



Salad cream! Did you say salad cream?

Repent, sinner, repent........and beg for mercy from the food gods.


----------



## MikeG (20 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> That’s almost as bad as letting the baked beans touch the fried egg in a cooked breakfast..........



Egg and beans on the same plate!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh. There is no hope.

Talking of foodie things which should never come into contact, I want a two tiered dinner plate. I agonise over doing roast potatoes, carefully ensuring they are crispy and crunchy on the outside, and soft on the inside, last thing out of the oven and piping hot, then watch in resignation as guests have them swimming in gravy. I have the least amount of gravy possible such that my meat is covered, but that there is no spillage into the curtilage of the potatoes. It would be so much easier with a two tier plate (think of paddy terraces), such that meat could be unashamedly engravified, but my potatoes remained well above the high tide mark.


----------



## MikeG (20 Jun 2018)

Serge said:


> My step mother taught me to mix the beans, tomatoes and fried eggs together on a cooked breakfast into a big mush. I was dubious, but it works great. Wonderful to dip your fried bread into.



Oh my good god...........


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jun 2018)

Serge said:


> My step mother taught me to mix the beans, tomatoes and fried eggs together on a cooked breakfast into a big mush. I was dubious, but it works great. Wonderful to dip your fried bread into.


A camping favourite of mine was boil up a pan of baked beans then poach an egg in the middle or better still fry some Bacon then take it out and pour the Beans into the frying pan and again an Egg in the middle.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Egg and beans on the same plate!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh. There is no hope.
> 
> Talking of foodie things which should never come into contact, I want a two tiered dinner plate. I agonise over doing roast potatoes, carefully ensuring they are crispy and crunchy on the outside, and soft on the inside, last thing out of the oven and piping hot, then watch in resignation as guests have them swimming in gravy. I have the least amount of gravy possible such that my meat is covered, but that there is no spillage into the curtilage of the potatoes. It would be so much easier with a two tier plate (think of paddy terraces), such that meat could be unashamedly engravified, but my potatoes remained well above the high tide mark.


----------



## MikeG (20 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 415304



My dear old thing, I was talking about humans, not a dog bowl.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Egg and beans on the same plate!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh. There is no hope.
> 
> Talking of foodie things which should never come into contact, I want a two tiered dinner plate. I agonise over doing roast potatoes, carefully ensuring they are crispy and crunchy on the outside, and soft on the inside, last thing out of the oven and piping hot, then watch in resignation as guests have them swimming in gravy. I have the least amount of gravy possible such that my meat is covered, but that there is no spillage into the curtilage of the potatoes. It would be so much easier with a two tier plate (think of paddy terraces), such that meat could be unashamedly engravified, but my potatoes remained well above the high tide mark.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2018)

It is still light out . I have just seen a Hedgehog on our back lawn .


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I always find this a tricky one.
> 
> Pork Pie should really be eaten with HP Sauce but, HP doesn’t really go with salad.
> 
> ...



My home made chutney. I currently have a choice between tomato, cranberry & nectarine, golden beetroot, spiced pineapple or gingered yellow plum.

And a classic vinaigrette on the salad.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 415312



Nope, nope, nope. That wants little cakes and sandwiches with no crusts.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 415312



Wedgewood "Woodland". My Auntie had a set of that. HP sauce for pork, BTW.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Egg and beans on the same plate!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh. There is no hope.
> 
> Talking of foodie things which should never come into contact, I want a two tiered dinner plate. I agonise over doing roast potatoes, carefully ensuring they are crispy and crunchy on the outside, and soft on the inside, last thing out of the oven and piping hot, then watch in resignation as guests have them swimming in gravy. I have the least amount of gravy possible such that my meat is covered, but that there is no spillage into the curtilage of the potatoes. It would be so much easier with a two tier plate (think of paddy terraces), such that meat could be unashamedly engravified, but my potatoes remained well above the high tide mark.



There's a low-tech solution to that... Build a dam with the peas!


----------



## fossyant (20 Jun 2018)

This rescue cat we've had for a while is a right scrounger. He has cost us a fortune in vet bills and full extraction of his teeth (has cat flu) He was found on a builders site. His favourite food is still cheap sandwich ham and toast. Toast.... loves it. He comes running when the "magical chest of goodness" is opened, aka the fridge.


----------



## MikeG (20 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> There's a low-tech solution to that... Build a dam with the peas!



But that would be playing with your food. Didn't your parents ever tell you not to play with your food? I'll bet they didn't even put thumb tacks pointy-end-up on the table to stop you putting your elbows where elbows shouldn't go.


----------



## BSOh (20 Jun 2018)

Tesco finest gran reserva rioja. It'll do.


----------



## MikeG (20 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> My home made chutney. I currently have a choice between tomato, cranberry & nectarine, golden beetroot, spiced pineapple or gingered yellow plum.
> 
> And a classic vinaigrette on the salad.




There is _some_ hope for you then.......


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Nope, nope, nope. That wants little cakes and sandwiches with no crusts.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> But that would be playing with your food. Didn't your parents ever tell you not to play with your food?



Not if you dish up your veg in a line along the middle of the plate.  AFAIK that's not illegal...


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> There is _some_ hope for you then.......



There should be. I won the chutney class three years in a row at the local produce show.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Jun 2018)

I gave the tree/hedge on the foreshore a bit of a haircut. It's looking a bit ragged, but hey!, it'll all grow back.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> There's a low-tech solution to that... Build a dam with the peas!


Ooh! That's a long time since I did food construction .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2018)

Is it the wrongest day ?


----------



## mybike (21 Jun 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I always find this a tricky one.
> 
> Pork Pie should really be eaten with HP Sauce but, HP doesn’t really go with salad.
> 
> ...







Serge said:


> My step mother taught me to mix the beans, tomatoes and fried eggs together on a cooked breakfast into a big mush. I was dubious, but it works great. Wonderful to dip your fried bread into.


----------



## MikeG (21 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! That's a long time since I did food construction .



Food construction only works if you have mashed potatoes. Then anything is possible. However, mashed potato as a construction aid to keep your roast potatoes gravy-free..........well.............that might just have your dinner guests glancing surreptitiously at each other and furtively googling the local mental health services.


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Jun 2018)

On the subject of weird food. I LOVE Mint Sauce on roast chicken....


----------



## User10119 (21 Jun 2018)

For meals involving mash, the SmallestCub always has a Great Wall of Mash to create a gravy lake, separate from the rest of dinner, in which to dunk things. It's the reason said Cub decided to like mash.

We also have a range of household opinions about cheese and its role in sequencing in various foodstuffs including jacket spuds, beanz on/with toast*, fajitas etc.


*Most popular option over time being beanz-inna-bowl, toast on the side.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Food construction only works if you have mashed potatoes. Then anything is possible. However, mashed potato as a construction aid to keep your roast potatoes gravy-free..........well.............that might just have your dinner guests glancing surreptitiously at each other and furtively googling the local mental health services.


I just thought . You could recreate a small garden on your dinner plate using different vegetables .


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Jun 2018)

I worked out how to attach album cover art to audio files, so the correct cover art is always displayed when you play the audio file in a PC or portable music player. I even have a plan to apply this to my entire music collection.
That's enough geek for one day, I think.


----------



## Asa Post (21 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5284764, member: 10119"]For meals involving mash, the SmallestCub always has a Great Wall of Mash to create a gravy lake, separate from the rest of dinner, in which to dunk things.[/QUOTE]
My mum used to do this for me - she called it a bird's nest. 
Nowadays, I do it for myself. Physically, I'm an OAP, but mentally...


----------



## User10119 (21 Jun 2018)

Asa Post said:


> My mum used to do this for me - she called it a bird's nest.
> Nowadays, I do it for myself. Physically, I'm an OAP, but mentally...


T

The EldestCub, in contrast, has always taken a 'pour it all over' gravy strategy, albeit with an extra bit into any suitable Yorkshire puds which are then, obviously, finger food. Which, freakishly, he has always managed to successfully eat with zero mess - even when he a Very Small Cub.

All about inclusion and celebrating diversity of many sorts, including weird food preferences, our household


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2018)

My wife's fans have arrived . I didn't know she was that popular !




They will come in handy when she goes to the South of France .


----------



## The Crofted Crest (21 Jun 2018)

Mine only ever abandoned his cutlery once. In an Italian restaurant, where he scooped up his spag bol and smeared it into his angelic face. The look on my mother's face still makes me laugh.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2018)

Is it breezy out ? The trees are swaying back and forth like they are trying to attract my attention .


----------



## Threevok (21 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5284091, member: 21629"]Updates.

Tyres are ok, I was told they still have got couple of inches of rubber left. _I've got different opinion but who cares.
_
A man came to see what's wrong with both FLTs. So none of serious faults have been reported (faulty brake, missing bolts, faulty hydraulics etc). Some rubbish stuff instead like a bump on a mast (_we both were unable to find it... a bump on a large piece of metal, hmmm hmmm)_.

For my surprise the guy didn't come in to repair them. He only checked what's wrong. I've asked him when the real repair team will come in. His answer killed me - "after couple of weeks ... probably". 

Welcome to real life, ladies and gentlemen. 

p.s. this is the rule. Not an exception.[/QUOTE]

We had a battery one that kept doing strange things and cutting out after about 10 minutes use. 
Repair guy spent 8 months trying to track down the problem to no avail.

Then, one day while I was driving it, smoke started to pour out of the back and one the circuit boards caught fire.

I phone the engineer up, who says "Really ? That's great !!!"


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is it the wrongest day ?



If you ask my Dad he'd say it's the 21st of Dec. The shortest day of the year, an annual present he's gifted for it being his birthday.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> On the subject of weird food. I LOVE Mint Sauce on roast chicken....



Try horseradish.


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Try horseradish.



EWWW! Horseradish is horrific!!! Although you usually have horseradish on beef right? I make a wicked wholegrain mustard rub for beef!! x


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> EWWW! Horseradish is horrific!!! Although you usually have horseradish on beef right? I make a wicked wholegrain mustard rub for beef!! x



Nothing right or wrong about food and cooking. If you like it then it can't be wrong.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2018)

My bigarreau cherries are starting to ripen. I've a fantastic crop this year.

Have just scarfed a handful.


----------



## Speicher (21 Jun 2018)

Do you need more that one cherry tree for pollination? 

On an entirely different subject, like many Knitty Professors, I have lots of oddments wanting to be knitted into something useful. I recently found this.

https://www.ravelry.com/projects/marthamckenzie/sediment-scraps-blanket







If you change colours at the largest point on the square (knitted diagonally) would it matter where else you changed colour? Or would you do it randomly like she has. This would mean that I not have to line up the changes of colours. 

I have knitted some jumpers but find it really difficult to sew them up. I like to relax when knitting, not do anything too complex.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> Do you need more that one cherry tree for pollination?
> 
> On an entirely different subject, like many Knitty Professors, I have lots of oddments wanting to be knitted into something useful. I recently found this.
> 
> ...



Not always - some varieties are self-fertile. I don't think the Bigarreau is one of them, but I do have several ornamental cherries that will act as pollinators.

I like that blanket btw, that'd be a good way of using up bitsas.


----------



## User10119 (21 Jun 2018)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Mine only ever abandoned his cutlery once. In an Italian restaurant, where he scooped up his spag bol and smeared it into his angelic face. The look on my mother's face still makes me laugh.


Before uni, and between most years at uni, I volunteered on a rare breeds near-organic farm in the south of France where as well as shepherdessing, gardening, hay-making, livestock-feeding etc I also lent a hand with looking after the farm brats, and took on most of the cooking of the household - which I later discovered fair terrified the in some ways very trad French farmer when I first offered the first time I visited, although my repeat visits after that first summer were greeted with gleeful rejoicing once they all discovered I'm a decent enough cook, and prepared to spend the hours it takes to make triple fried chips for a up to a dozen hungry people's dinner when the hens were being very productive so I did regular egg, chips and mayo for tea.

One day I made a lentil spag bol (because lentils are cheap and I had a wheelbarrow full of ripe toms to use that day) and gave a portion to the at-the-time smallest farm brat, who was just about toddling then, for tea.

Cleaning up the resulting mess from the child/table/floor I made myself a promise that never again would I feed spagbol to a child under the age of three.

There's photographic evidence somewhere of the time I forgot that promise to myself when the EldestCub was small....


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is it breezy out ? The trees are swaying back and forth like they are trying to attract my attention .



My ride this morning got entertaining at times, I seemed to have a head wind most of the way round, and on a couple of occasions the wind was blowing the bike around.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Nothing right or wrong about food and cooking. If you like it then it can't be wrong.


I dunno. I once had dark chocolate coated stilton.
Presumably the owners of the restaurant (who I know) thought it was good, but it was one of the nastiest things I've ever put in my mouth.
Absolute car-crash of a dish.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> I dunno. I once had dark chocolate coated stilton.
> Presumably the owners of the restaurant (who I know) thought it was good, but it was one of the nastiest things I've ever put in my mouth.
> Absolute car-crash of a dish.



Yukkity. That sounds grim.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Jun 2018)

It would sully the good name of 'grim'.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2018)

That bad, huh?

Now a square or two of good dark chocolate stirred into a chilli...


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Chocolate and cheese can go together very well...



Chocolate cheesecake!


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2018)

I have a hole in my favourite jeans. 

Time to patch them up again. They'll be like Trigger's broom soon.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Jun 2018)

No thanks, I'll live without.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2018)

Lovely salad for supper tonight; king prawns, avocado, sweetcorn, rocket, watercress, beetroot and sliced tomato, topped with a dollop of mayonnaise and sweet chilli sauce.


----------



## MikeG (21 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Lovely salad for supper tonight; king prawns, avocado, sweetcorn, rocket, watercress, beetroot and sliced tomato, topped with a dollop of *mayonnaise* and sweet chilli sauce.



Not salad cream then?


----------



## fossyant (21 Jun 2018)

Mrs F is back in the early hours from a week in Turkey with a friend - too hot for me. That's it, no more binge watching Narcos


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Not salad cream then?



I'm half Belgian, mate. Salad cream would be an affront to my heritage.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm half Belgian, mate. Salad cream would be an affront to my heritage.


Only half of it!!


----------



## MikeG (21 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm half Belgian, mate. Salad cream would be an affront to my heritage.



Salad cream is an affront to _anyone's_ heritage!

"Mate"? 

Someone "duded" me the other day.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Only half of it!!



The other half is mostly German. 

Though I was born a cockney, raised a gooner and now I'm a country bumpkin.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Salad cream is an affront to _anyone's_ heritage!
> 
> "Mate"?
> 
> Someone "duded" me the other day.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Salad cream is an affront to _anyone's_ heritage!
> 
> "Mate"?
> 
> *Someone "duded" me* the other day.


Is that legal!


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2018)

I need a  and a cushion.

But Madam Lexi has appropriated the cushion for my chair, and therefore I now have a sore bum. 

I am also trying to get a poem to behave.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jun 2018)

After months of scouring eBay and the electrical wholesalers in London, I eventually tracked down four metres of four core 1mm squared HO7 RN-F tough rubber cable to a small outlet in Truro.

Please feel free to join in my rejoicings.


----------



## Speicher (21 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I need a  and a cushion.
> 
> But Madam Lexi has appropriated the cushion for my chair, and therefore I now have a sore bum.
> 
> I am also trying to get a poem to behave.



For some unknown reason, Bob has been very discomulated today, and wants to stay by my side. It is rather warm to be kept even warmer by a large and heavy cat sat or lying on top of me.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> After months of scouring eBay and the electrical wholesalers in London, I eventually tracked down four metres of four core 1mm squared HO7 RN-F tough rubber cable to a small outlet in Truro.
> 
> Please feel free to join in my rejoicings.
> View attachment 415462



 there had better be some left I needed that.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> there had better be some left I needed that.


No need to panic man! As of 4:30 pm on Thursday, CEF in Truro had sixteen metres left. I'd snaffle it. It's like gold dust.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> No need to panic man! As of 4:30 pm on Thursday, CEF in Truro had sixteen metres left. I'd snaffle it. It's like gold dust.



I'm on it, even though I have no idea what it is, I do need to upgrade my washing line.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> For some unknown reason, Bob has been very discomulated today, and wants to stay by my side. It is rather warm to be kept even warmer by a large and heavy cat sat or lying on top of me.



Oh bless his wee cotton socks. But yeah, a warm, self-heating purring machine is perhaps a bit much during the summer.

Not only has Lexi pinched my cushion, she also stole some cheese and a prawn. She is an incorrigible little minx.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> EWWW! Horseradish is horrific!!! Although you usually have horseradish on beef right? I make a wicked wholegrain mustard rub for beef!! x


Coming from the center of horseradish, like Idaho is to potatoes over here, I would be remiss to not point out that horseradish goes with everything except ice cream.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm on it, even though I have no idea what it is, I do need to upgrade my washing line.


[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9t_KDGqOmE[/media]


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Coming from the center of horseradish, like Idaho is to potatoes over here, I would be remiss to not point out that horseradish goes with everything except ice cream.



It's lovely mixed with cream cheese. Which is then spread on wholemeal toast. Which is then overlaid with a slice of lox.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I need a * and a cushion.*
> 
> But Madam Lexi has appropriated the cushion for my chair, and therefore I now have a sore bum.
> 
> I am also trying to get a poem to behave.


With or without salad cream?


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> On the subject of weird food. I LOVE Mint Sauce on roast chicken....


That's just so wrong! Seek help.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> With or without salad cream?



Without, of course!


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2018)

My 3 year old daughter has changed the ringtone on my old school cell phone and I can't change it back.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> For some unknown reason, Bob has been very discomulated today, and wants to stay by my side. It is rather warm to be kept even warmer by a large and heavy cat sat or lying on top of me.


Think yourself lucky, most nights Kizzy pins me down on the bed and she could be part of a power station, she generates enough heat.


----------



## Lavender Rose (22 Jun 2018)

I had another awful night sleep. Got in bed at 9, didn't sleep till around 10....woke at 12:30 then didn't sleep till just after 3. I was then up at 5am anyway to do my new stretches and get sorted to leave for work at 6am.

I just don't know why it has been so bad this week. I did wake up all groggy,fuzzy like allergy symptoms - but I don't know why randomly at midnight?!!!


----------



## Katherine (22 Jun 2018)

Oh dear. Maybe it was something in the atmosphere that gave you the symptoms. Hope you get some better sleep tonight.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2018)

Morning !
It was a nice afternoon on Weymouth yesterday.


----------



## Lavender Rose (22 Jun 2018)

Katherine said:


> Oh dear. Maybe it was something in the atmosphere that gave you the symptoms. Hope you get some better sleep tonight.



Me too! I am working till 2:30 - then hoping to get out running with the dog and then I am at dinner with friends and I really hope that gets me to sleep - otherwise I will resort to herbal pills again to help....


----------



## Lavender Rose (22 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning !
> It was a nice afternoon on Weymouth yesterday.
> View attachment 415472



My partner is in the Navy and is currently on the Northumberland. I have been tracking the ship and saw that it was south of Weymouth a few days ago! Do you see many Navy ships?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> My partner is in the Navy and is currently on the Northumberland. I have been tracking the ship and saw that it was south of Weymouth a few days ago! Do you see many Navy ships?


Sorry I didn't see any yesterday . Saw the new aircraft carrier when we arrived back in Portsmouth on our way back from the Isle of Wight .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> After months of scouring eBay and the electrical wholesalers in London, I eventually tracked down four metres of four core 1mm squared HO7 RN-F tough rubber cable to a small outlet in Truro.
> 
> Please feel free to join in my rejoicings.
> View attachment 415462



I used to lie awake at night dreaming about four core 1mm squared HO7 RN-F tough rubber cable.

Actually, ‘lie awake at night dreaming’ doesn’t really make sense, does it?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2018)

Update on the Smart meter . It seems to have thrown up a bit of a puzzle . Overnight it seems to have used 60 p of energy ! Trying to figure out what is using the power as by the end of the day it will be up to 80p . We have solar panels which will reduce the consumption during the day but I wonder if they are using it at night ? 
We have 2 freezers and a fridge so they will account for some of the power .
Before the Smart meter we were in blissful ignorance . Now it has produced a puzzle .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Schrodie downloading cat porn whilst you're sleeping?


Yes! It does make you wonder !


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5284909, member: 10119"]T

The EldestCub, in contrast, has always taken a 'pour it all over' gravy strategy, albeit with an extra bit into any suitable Yorkshire puds which are then, obviously, finger food. Which, freakishly, he has always managed to successfully eat with zero mess - even when he a Very Small Cub.

All about inclusion and celebrating diversity of many sorts, including weird food preferences, our household [/QUOTE]

I recall pouring gravy into a yorkshire, whereupon it shot up the other side and onto the table cloth, My hosts were amused.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Update on the Smart meter . It seems to have thrown up a bit of a puzzle . Overnight it seems to have used 60 p of energy ! Trying to figure out what is using the power as by the end of the day it will be up to 80p . We have solar panels which will reduce the consumption during the day but I wonder if they are using it at night ?
> We have 2 freezers and a fridge so they will account for some of the power .
> Before the Smart meter we were in blissful ignorance . Now it has produced a puzzle .


How much does the smart meter use?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's lovely mixed with cream cheese. Which is then spread on wholemeal toast. Which is then overlaid with a slice of lox.


A like, for the genius of it all, up until the lox.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Update on the Smart meter . It seems to have thrown up a bit of a puzzle . Overnight it seems to have used 60 p of energy ! Trying to figure out what is using the power as by the end of the day it will be up to 80p . We have solar panels which will reduce the consumption during the day but I wonder if they are using it at night ?
> We have 2 freezers and a fridge so they will account for some of the power .
> Before the Smart meter we were in blissful ignorance . Now it has produced a puzzle .


Phantom Load.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standby_power


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Phantom Load.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standby_power
> View attachment 415494


I daren't let Maz know that my 2 poweramps consume 40W each when just switched on, it's been years since I turned em off.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Jun 2018)

Do androids dream of electric sheep?


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Do androids dream of electric sheep?



Asimov?


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> Dick.



Ahhh, didn't want to google it. Should've known.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Asimov?


Good guess, Phillip K Dick IIRC (it inspired Radiohead btw).


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> My answer was funnier though.



Yeah, some are going to look at that and think I've upset you.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Asimov?


Dick



Spoiler



Philip K


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jun 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Do androids dream of electric sheep?





Salty seadog said:


> Asimov?



Phillip K. Dick


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> That's not what they're going to think .



haha, bit 'arsh.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Good guess, Phillip K Dick IIRC (it inspired Radiohead btw).





raleighnut said:


> Dick
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RealLeeHimself said:


> Phillip K. Dick



You guys are racking up the TMN's to ...er... @User13710


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> HBF?



I'll take it.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Me too! I am working till 2:30 - then hoping to get out running with the dog and then I am at dinner with friends and I really hope that gets me to sleep - otherwise I will resort to herbal pills again to help....



Lavender and chamomile tea. Try it xxx

Chamomile tea bag and a two or three sprigs of lavender. Works a treat.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> A like, for the genius of it all, up until the lox.



Smoked fish and horseradish cream are a classic combo. What's not to like?!?!?!?!? 

Smoked mackerel and pickled ginger is lovely too.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2018)

Lovely bike ride this morning. Now settling down to lunch and the footy.

Wholemeal sourdough toast and a rather cracking stilton. I say.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> *Smoked fish and horseradish cream are a classic combo. *What's not to like?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Smoked mackerel and pickled ginger is lovely too.


Nowt to do with me!!


----------



## Katherine (22 Jun 2018)

I'm sat in the car, windows down, and listening to some amazing jazz music coming from a nearby house but I need to set off now.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2018)

I've just come back from a cycle ride . Not far, just a bit further than I originally planned .
I thought I would give my Falcon a bit of a test ride after re building it . A short test run to see if the brakes worked went a little bit further, then Oh! I'll go as far as the Pheasant, then Thingley . I was enjoying myself !
The purple blue Meadow Cranesbill flowers were out in the verges, a Yellow Hammer was singing in the hedgerow and a Skylark was way up somewhere singing his head off .
I stopped on the bridge at Thingley for a breather and to watch a 125 go through before setting off towards the Roebuck, Easton and back home . I stopped to pickup a can of Red Bull can that was lying in the road and brought that back home for the recycling .
So it turned into a successful ride . The bike went well . I stayed in the high range 52 tooth chain ring all the way . The rear mech was quiet and worked well. It was only 5 1/2 miles .
Sorry no pictures as I went light .


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2018)

I have just scarfed a very nice bowl of cherries.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2018)

Forgot to say . The only bad bit was the saddle. It was a right pain !


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Right... time to start prepping and packing the picnic for Newmarket Nights.


This evening we are going to a wine tasting. This time eight unusual sparkling wines, all paired with a course of food at the best Deli in the country (they've got a cup that says so).

Tomorrow we head North for a party, my younger brother turns 50.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2018)

Eh, we're settling down to tea and bacon butties here chez Casa Reynard tonight.

I have a lovely fresh baguette and some wonderful Grasmere Farm dry-cured bacon. Might add some tomato and portobello mushroom to that as well. And a pot of tea.

And the footy on the box, of course.


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2018)

This evening's offering.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> This evening's offering.
> 
> View attachment 415595


Proper Piedmonte Moscato, shoukd be able to taste raisins... let me know how it is!


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2018)

Tomorrow the excitable spaniel will be meeting Blu for the first time, I have no idea how it will go


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2018)

potsy said:


> Tomorrow the excitable spaniel will be meeting Blu for the first time, I have no idea how it will go



I was wondering about Blu, haven't seen a pic for yonks, is s/he yours too?


----------



## MikeG (22 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> .........Wholemeal sourdough toast and a rather cracking stilton. I say.





Reynard said:


> Eh, we're settling down to tea and bacon butties here chez Casa Reynard tonight.
> 
> I have a lovely fresh baguette and some wonderful Grasmere Farm dry-cured bacon. Might add some tomato and portobello mushroom to that as well. And a pot of tea.
> 
> And the footy on the box, of course.





Reynard said:


> I have just scarfed a very nice bowl of cherries.



What day is it, Reynard?


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> What day is it, Reynard?



Thursday... I think... I've kinda lost track.


----------



## tyred (22 Jun 2018)

There's this funny orange ball shining from the sky and the sky has changed colour from dull grey to pale blue. Whatever can it mean


----------



## potsy (22 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I was wondering about Blu, haven't seen a pic for yonks, is s/he yours too?


He's my Mum/sister's dog, not a lover of other dogs so it could be interesting


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2018)

I am mucking about with some charcoal and conte crayons.


----------



## TVC (22 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Proper Piedmonte Moscato, shoukd be able to taste raisins... let me know how it is!


No raisins, sweet but crisp citrus beside the grape.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2018)

I've just pulled a granary bread out of the oven.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> No raisins, sweet but crisp citrus beside the grape.


Weird..... very different to our supply.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jun 2018)

We slung out the anchor in a deserted creek off the River Fal. We could see hundreds of mackerel in the four feet of water below us. I got out the rod and cast into the seething depths.
Nada.
What utter bastards!


----------



## tyred (22 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I've just pulled a granary bread out of the oven.


Can I have a slice?


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Proper Piedmonte Moscato, shoukd be able to taste raisins... let me know how it is!





TVC said:


> No raisins, sweet but crisp citrus beside the grape.



This thread has really gone uphill.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2018)

tyred said:


> Can I have a slice?



Sure 

Assuming I can build a trebuchet big enough to wang it in your direction...


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Smoked fish and horseradish cream are a classic combo. What's not to like?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Smoked mackerel and pickled ginger is lovely too.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


>





Good, more for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> We slung out the anchor in a deserted creek off the River Fal. We could see hundreds of mackerel in the four feet of water below us. I got out the rod and cast into the seething depths.
> Nada.
> What utter bastards!


That's alright, mackerel, you ain't missin much. Some cod sure sounds good right about now, though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Good, more for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


Yes, go to it. Flatfish, the cod, and shark are more my preference. And the Orange Roughy.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's alright, mackerel, you ain't missin much. Some cod sure sounds good right about now, though.


The mackerel were really taking the piss. Swimming round the boat and acting like they owned the place.

Bastards!


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, go to it. Flatfish, the cod, and shark are more my preference. And the Orange Roughy.



I'm not so hot on cod - there's nicer white fish out there.

Hake steamed in a parcel with butter, capers, tarragon and lemon zest is just the bees knees.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2018)

Anyway, I'm going to finish my  and toddle off to bed.

No weird dreams tonight, Mr Sandman please. My head is already messed up enough as it it.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2018)

tyred said:


> There's this funny orange ball shining from the sky and the sky has changed colour from dull grey to pale blue. Whatever can it mean


There's something flying at us in space.


----------



## TVC (23 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Weird..... very different to our supply.


There was definitely grape on the nose, perhaps the pairing with the sharp tart brought out the citrus along with the expected vanilla.

The star of the night was clearly the Shiraz. The base wine is oaked before bottling for secondary fermentation. It was so rich and rounded, but the fizz gave it a lightness in the mouth. A stonking good wine with red meat.

The other star of the night was the 50kg Parmagiano that they got in that day and split infront of us. That was the best Reg I've ever tasted.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The mackerel were really taking the piss. Swimming round the boat and acting like they owned the place.
> 
> Bastards!


They were probably waiting for you to trawl.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Anyway, I'm going to finish my  and toddle off to bed.
> 
> No weird dreams tonight, Mr Sandman please. My head is already messed up enough as it it.


Blame it on the salmon.


----------



## Katherine (23 Jun 2018)

Katherine said:


> I'm sat in the car, windows down, and listening to some amazing jazz music coming from a nearby house but I need to set off now.



It inspired me to put jazz fm on whilst I was ironing outside in the evening sunshine. Now possible since Mr K put an extension on the WiFi router at the back of the house. 



User said:


> Morning! I’ve overslept and missed ParkRun  We didn’t get home until almost 2.00 am.



I got up in time to walk down to the woods and watch the park runners. I cheered the people I recognised but I always miss some.


----------



## TVC (23 Jun 2018)

Time to set off for the north, fortunately where I am going the locals are quite civilised.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> Time to set off for the north, fortunately where I am going the locals are quite civilised.


Still got your 'Locals' pass then


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Jun 2018)

My annual defrost of the freezer


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Blame it on the salmon.



Kind of hard, considering I didn't have any yesterday.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Sure
> 
> Assuming I can build a trebuchet big enough to wang it in your direction...



A Like for use of the word ‘trebuchet’.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Jun 2018)

Had a look round the motorbike shop...


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Had a look round the motorbike shop...



I lived in the flat above the motorbike shop for a few months.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5287518, member: 21629"]I just have bought a car.

Don't want to explode CChat with my happiness and joy so tried to say that in the most calm manner I could.[/QUOTE]
Hoooofrikkkinraaaaaaaah x
Cause for celebration methinks!


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2018)

I’m waiting :-)


----------



## TVC (23 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Still got your 'Locals' pass then


Good grief, this northern market town is VERY white.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> Good grief, this northern market town is VERY white.



Oooh dear, did you spiil 'is pint?


----------



## TVC (23 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Oooh dear, did you spiil 'is pint?


No beer, it's all frothy coffees and antique shops. They seem to have forgotten how close to Grimsby they are.


----------



## potsy (23 Jun 2018)

Dog walk went much better than I'd imagined, both dogs came away with their dignity intact.

Blu wasn't a match for Charlie's stamina but did very well, they walked alongside each other for large periods of time without incident.

Charlie even had his very first swim


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2018)

I have laundered my sweaty cycling lycra.

And combed four handfuls of hair out of Madam Poppy's coat.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have laundered my sweaty cycling lycra.
> 
> And combed four handfuls of hair out of Madam Poppy's coat.


Do the two only happen at the same time?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Do the two only happen at the same time?



Sometimes. Poppy likes to sleep on my clean laundry.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2018)

I have just BBQ’d a whole chicken on my Cobb....
Photo taken half way through....

Super moist and v. Tasty!


----------



## StuAff (23 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I have just BBQ’d a whole chicken on my Cobb....
> Photo taken half way through....
> 
> Super moist and v. Tasty!


I do hope Cobb isn't a euphemism.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2018)

We've been to the seaside !


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We've been to the seaside !
> View attachment 415849


Weston stupid mare?


I watched the 2 seater Spitfire doing lazy barrels rolls over the sea near Dover in a clear blue sky again today...


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Jun 2018)

StuAff said:


> I do hope Cobb isn't a euphemism.


https://www.cobb-bbq.co.uk/


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Weston stupid mare?
> 
> 
> I watched the 2 seater Spitfire doing lazy barrels rolls over the sea near Dover in a clear blue sky again today...


 I think you can go up in one somewhere that way . A friend of mine wants to do it for his birthday .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2018)

Having that new smart meter has made me become paranoid. I now go around switching things o


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Having that new smart meter has made me become paranoid. I now go around switching things o



Chapeau.


----------



## MikeG (23 Jun 2018)

Tomorrow, when the floor lacquer dries, I will have all the rooms of the house usable for the first time ever. That feels like a moment.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Tomorrow, when the floor lacquer dries, I will have all the rooms of the house usable for the first time ever. That feels like a moment.


Just as well the downstairs toilet got the door in the last week


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2018)

I have *almost* managed to pretzel this poem into submission. I'd better finish the piece of artwork that goes with it...


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2018)

Two years ago, I have I decided I'd like cycle tour the west coast of Ireland. Today I've filled in the missing bit in South West Donegal so have now completed the Wild Atlantic Way in 8 parts.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2018)

The Hedgehog in the back garden turned out to be 2 Hedgehogs .


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The Hedgehog in the back garden turned out to be 2 Hedgehogs .


Dodgy eyesight?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2018)

I am in need of something chocolatey.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2018)

Numph umph noph I naphn't goth anthy chocthlate. No noth ath all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Kind of hard, considering I didn't have any yesterday.


Oh, Mr _Sandman!_
Never mind, then.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2018)

User said:


> How do you turn off a cat?



Good question... 

I can tell you though, simply ignoring a cat doesn't work.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2018)

Right, I'm off to bed. Nunnight.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jun 2018)

Where's @threebikesmcginty? 
I miss him.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dca4WyDQk4c&t=8s[/media]


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Jun 2018)

The wife picked 5.30 to 6.30 for the Ocado delivery to save 4 quid and get free delivery 

Right now I think I would have paid the 4 quid to still
Be a sleep


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2018)

Sorry . I'm a bit late in making the hot drinks this morning. Schrodie insisted on big tummy tickles, ear and chin rubs, twice and then did the let's lie in my arms like a Leopard on a bough of a tree routine .


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jun 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> The wife picked 5.30 to 6.30 for the Ocado delivery to save 4 quid and get free delivery
> 
> Right now I think I would have paid the 4 quid to still
> Be a sleep




My mate had his cooker delivered at 7am yesterday..id fitted it for him by 8,30 ..
So nice that you can have an early delivery.
I hate waiting for a sometime delivery..


----------



## alicat (24 Jun 2018)

> The wife picked 5.30 to 6.30 for the Ocado delivery to save 4 quid and get free delivery



And there is some poor delivery person who has to be up at about 4am to fulfil the delivery. What are Ocado thinking of?!


----------



## TVC (24 Jun 2018)

I'm going to Hull.


----------



## mybike (24 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm not so hot on cod - there's nicer white fish out there.
> 
> Hake steamed in a parcel with butter, capers, tarragon and lemon zest is just the bees knees.



Cod on crushed peanuts.


----------



## mybike (24 Jun 2018)

Topped up the water feature in the garden this morning and a frog jumped out.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2018)

There was a lovely sky last night.


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Weston stupid mare?
> 
> 
> I watched the 2 seater Spitfire doing lazy barrels rolls over the sea near Dover in a clear blue sky again today...



We had a couple of days there last week, the sand sculptures are very good.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Jun 2018)

alicat said:


> And there is some poor delivery person who has to be up at about 4am to fulfil the delivery. What are Ocado thinking of?!



He was up at 1.30 I asked him!


----------



## alicat (24 Jun 2018)

> He was up at 1.30 I asked him!



Grim all round. He gets no sleep, you get less sleep and the people on the delivery route get more traffic at a time they are resting.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2018)

The words of K C and the Sunshine band came into my head . Is he singing about his friend's banana addiction ?


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> We had a couple of days there last week, the *mud* sculptures are very good.



FTFY


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jun 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> The wife picked 5.30 to 6.30 for the Ocado delivery to save 4 quid and get free delivery
> 
> Right now I think I would have paid the 4 quid to still
> Be a sleep



Shouldn't the Mrs be up waiting for it?


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> I'm going to Hull.





User said:


> What did you do that was so wrong?



All that driftwood and slates for plates probably.


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> FTFY


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2018)

Logistical watching / listening problems today.

Got the first BTCC race out of the way, now switching to the footy. Then we have a three way overlap right at the end, between the footy, the second BTCC race and the start of the Grand Prix. Decisions, decisions...

In other news, I *HATE* weird dreams...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Shouldn't the Mrs be up waiting for it?



Your joking!

A nuclear war would not wake thevwife! Let alone the Ocado van


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Jun 2018)

alicat said:


> Grim all round. He gets no sleep, you get less sleep and the people on the delivery route get more traffic at a time they are resting.




After my neighbour who is retired had a concrete mixer arrive at 7 am on a Saturday, I lost all sympathy


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jun 2018)

dave r said:


> View attachment 415952


Not on the Beach I notice.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Logistical watching / listening problems today.
> 
> Got the first BTCC race out of the way, now switching to the footy. Then we have a three way overlap right at the end, between the footy, the second BTCC race and the start of the Grand Prix. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> In other news, I *HATE* weird dreams...


Weird reality is worse !


----------



## Speicher (24 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Good question...
> 
> I can tell you though, simply ignoring a cat doesn't work.



You can accidentally shut them in the garage for a few hours.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> You can accidentally shut them in the garage for a few hours.



Fridge you say? 

Ponders ....


----------



## Speicher (24 Jun 2018)

My garden is currently masquerading as a pebble processing facility.

All the pebbles covering the drainage channel need to be lifted, so that the silt can be removed, and some patio slabs lifted and relaid.

Some pebbles are clean, some are covered in silt need a wash. I do not want to put the small quantities of dirty water down the drain, so I am reusing the water as often as possible. There is also bits of brick and concrete which is being separated from the pebbles, and giant pebbles which shouldn't be with the drainage channel pebbles. They will go at the end of the garden that does not drain well, and will make a decorative path.

If you think you can remember which bucket is for what, then you are welcome to help. 

Kizzy is supervising by sitting in the shade under the table.


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Not on the Beach I notice.



They have a fenced off area on the beach where the sand sculptures are.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weston-super-Mare_Sand_Sculpture_Festival


----------



## TVC (24 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> All that driftwood and slates for plates probably.


We have just got back. I was impressed with the centre of Hull. The Deep was fantastic, I can thoroughly recommend it to everyone, and the regeneration of the old quays is very good. 

So Hull is off my list off places to poke fun at, it was very pleasent. The added bonus is that we were there whilst everybody was indoors watching something called "the football" so there was hardly anybody about.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> We have just got back. I was impressed with the centre of Hull. The Deep was fantastic, I can thoroughly recommend it to everyone, and the regeneration of the old quays is very good.
> 
> So Hull is off my list off places to poke fun at, it was very pleasent. The added bonus is that we were there whilst everybody was indoors watching something called "the football" so there was hardly anybody about.



You missed a good game 

On the radio yesterday there was mention of how much return and regeneration has come from quite modest investment in its capital of culture year. A success by the sound of it.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> You can accidentally shut them in the garage for a few hours.



Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt several times. 

Note: this doesn't work if you shut a cat in a kitchen cupboard. The volume function will not turn off.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2018)

Some good motorsport to be had today.

As usual, Vettel gets off almost scott free for ruining someone else's race. 5 second penalty was a joke. But then again, we all know that FIA stands for Ferrari International Assistance.

The BTCC meeting from Croft was a cracker though. Shame have to wait for a month for the next one at Snetterton.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Some good motorsport to be had today.
> 
> As usual, Vettel gets off almost scott free for ruining someone else's race. 5 second penalty was a joke. But then again, we all know that* FIA* stands for Ferrari International Assistance.
> 
> The BTCC meeting from Croft was a cracker though. Shame have to wait for a month for the next one at Snetterton.


Who's the president?


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Weird reality is worse !



I dunno... This one had stuff in it I'd rather not have been reminded of. 12 years down the line and it still smarts.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Who's the president?



Well, yes, of course... 

I'd have preferred Ari Vatanen tbh, but we're stuck with the froggy toad.


----------



## StuAff (24 Jun 2018)

Not mundane (or quiet) evening: at the Albert Hall for Nine Inch Nails. Judging by the setlist from Friday (they played the Festival Hall, Meltdown festival) it should be a cracker. Somehow didn't spend any money at the merch stall... Checked out the Christo installation in the Serpentine, it looks great.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5289036, member: 21629"]I want some sweets.

But I'm too lazy to walk to the shop.

In fact I'm too lazy even to drive to the shop.

But I still want some sweets.[/QUOTE]

I know this won't help but I'm about to have a magnum ice cream. I hope I've got a white one left.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5289094, member: 21629"]I just have remembered that I've got a banoffee pie in the freezer. Put it there few weeks ago and forgot about it. [/QUOTE]

Problem solved.


----------



## MikeG (24 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5289094, member: 21629"]I just have remembered that I've got a banoffee pie in the freezer. Put it there few weeks ago and forgot about it. [/QUOTE]

It's not there any more. I checked.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2018)

Eldest Son just got back from a camping trip. He described last night as 'noisy': they were woken by what sounded like wild boar which freaked them out a bit, until someone went outside and reported it was two hedgehogs.

Specifically, two hedgehogs mating.

Apparently the Hedgehogs retreated into the bushes and kept going most of the night.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I know this won't help but I'm about to have a magnum ice cream. I hope I've got a white one left.



I try to make sure there are always some chocolate ice creams in the freezer. The current stock is Magnum Praline, small ones at 60g, but lovely.


----------



## MikeG (24 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> It's not there any more. I checked.



However, my lemon tart is most certainly there from lunchtime. I don't think I'll be able to finish it in one go, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## screenman (24 Jun 2018)

The free puffa bread is huge, and of course delicious.


----------



## MikeG (24 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5289128, member: 21629"]You can have it all for yourself. I hate lemons.[/QUOTE]

Thanks OMG, but it's not you I'm worried about. Reynard controls a legion of thieves.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Thanks OMG, but it's not you I'm worried about. Reynard controls a legion of thieves.



Who are currently fast asleep.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2018)

screenman said:


> The free puffa bread is huge, and of course delicious.


Is the last part due in any way to the first part?


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2018)

Had a nice bimble on the bike and now settling down to watch the French GP highlights.


----------



## StuAff (24 Jun 2018)

NIN kicked posterior. Good guys wear black


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2018)

I do believe I have finally pretzeled this poem into submission. 

One more  and then I'm off to call it a night.

I just want some ordinary, mundane dreams tonight please.


----------



## Katherine (25 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> I try to make sure there are always some chocolate ice creams in the freezer. The current stock is Magnum Praline, small ones at 60g, but lovely.



Miss K is home at the moment and is also enjoying working her way through the stock of those in the freezer.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Eldest Son just got back from a camping trip. He described last night as 'noisy': they were woken by what sounded like wild boar which freaked them out a bit, until someone went outside and reported it was two hedgehogs.
> 
> Specifically, two hedgehogs mating.
> 
> Apparently the Hedgehogs retreated into the bushes and kept going most of the night.


Yes they are very noisy !


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2018)

Schrodie was black and white but now he seems to be a beige colour ! I didn't know cat's developed a sun tan ?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2018)

I managed to see a Peregrine Falcon soaring yesterday evening . It was flying high and difficult to make out exactly what it was without downloading my pictures and zooming in on the image . This what I had to go on . The picture was taken with a 450 mm zoom lens . The bird flying near it is a Gull.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You guys are racking up the TMN's to ...er... @User13710


Just because you're a paranoid android, it doesn't mean they're not out to get you...


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2018)

Isn't it strange how you can read something and get totally the wrong impression . I just read about a " bike carrier " thinking that it was like a roof rack for carrying bikes and not what it turned out to be , a carrier fitted to a bike for carrying things .


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Jun 2018)

User13710 said:


> At 7.41 this morning, on the Today programme on Radio 4, someone made the Jeremy Hunt name mistake again.


I thought so!!!
Thanks for confirming :-)


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2018)

I picked up a large leg of lamb on yellow sticker in Tesco this morning. 

And I didn't have any weird dreams last night. Don't really remember dreaming at all.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2018)

I have just eaten two really fine tangerines. Still a bit peckish - do I go for the banana or the cherries?


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have just eaten two really fine tangerines. Still a bit peckish - do I go for the banana or the cherries?



The cherries I just had were a bit below par.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> The cherries I just had were a bit below par.



I'd picked the first of mine from the garden. This warm weather's brought them on really rather nicely.

Didn't have either in the end. Will have after supper.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2018)

I have found a new website for on-line (and free) jigsaws. You can chose a topic for the jigsaw, and how many pieces you would like to have. There are lots of different shapes. Some of them require you to rotate the pieces, which makes it more complex. You can change the colour of the background, and if you get stuck there is a "ghost" option which puts up a image of the finished puzzle.

I have just completed this one.

https://www.jigsawplanet.com/?rc=play&pid=1394083a288f

You might need to maximise the picture (bottom right hand corner) and then press play (bottom centre).


----------



## MikeG (25 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have found a new website for on-line (and free) jigsaws. You can chose a topic for the jigsaw, and how many pieces you would like to have. There are lots of different shapes. Some of them require you to rotate the pieces, which makes it more complex. You can change the colour of the background, and if you get stuck there is a "ghost" option which puts up a image of the finished puzzle.
> 
> I have just completed this one.
> 
> ...



You obviously need something to fill your days. How are you at plastering, painting or carpentry?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> You obviously need something to fill your days. How are you at plastering, painting or carpentry?


@Reynard is handy with a chainsaw.


----------



## MikeG (25 Jun 2018)

Yeah, but she lives in the Basque country, so isn't a lot of use to me.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> You obviously need something to fill your days. How are you at plastering, painting or carpentry?



I only do jigsaws in the evening.

My garden is fairly large with and making compost takes time as well. 

I am fairly good at painting, and would like to learn carpentry, including a jig saw.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yeah, but she lives in the Basque country, so isn't a lot of use to me.


Does she?


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yeah, but she lives in the Basque country, so isn't a lot of use to me.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2018)

Just came back in from a quick fizz on the bike. What a lovely evening to be out. Air smells of hay, it's just the right temperature now and the sky is just *wow* with beautiful shades of blue and pink.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2018)

I have the hiccups.


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2018)

Sitting watching the sun set at Tra na Rosann Bay and all is well with world.


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have the hiccups.


BOO!


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2018)

tyred said:


> BOO!



I don't have the hiccups anymore.

Thank you


----------



## MikeG (26 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> Does she?



Yep. She only pretends to live in Cambridgeshire. She let slip a week or two back.


----------



## MikeG (26 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> ........would like to learn carpentry, including a jig saw.



These days I guess they are pressed out, but in the old days, when they were cut out individually, a jig-saw puzzle was made on a fret saw, not a jig saw. It is therefore a misnomer (like spiral staircase, for instance).


----------



## TVC (26 Jun 2018)

Stopped in Beaconsfield on my way to Littlehampton to pick up a 500, 000 Volt power supply.

I think I may earn a fish and chip lunch.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> Stopped in Beaconsfield on my way to Littlehampton to pick up a *500, 000 Volt power supply.*
> 
> I think I may earn a fish and chip lunch.



This fancy Dan cooking of yours.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Jun 2018)

Where's my "holding a candle in the dark" smiley? 
I lost power at home 30 minutes ago, just when I had settled down to eatch a DVD after dinner.

But hey it just came back on as I typed this!


----------



## TVC (26 Jun 2018)

User said:


> And a paddle? It is that sort of day....
> 
> I've got three contracts to wade through - and a briefing paper to write on the Treasury's new financial rules for the NHS (that additional funding that's been promised comes with all sorts of strings attached)...


Wish you were here.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> The cherries I just had were a bit below par.



Cherries are hideously expensive, I understand bills and wages need to be paid etc.. but seriously


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> Wish you were here.
> 
> View attachment 416416



My Sainsburys buttie was very nice thank you


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Jun 2018)

Just trimmed the hedge out front... it's oblong again


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Cherries are hideously expensive, I understand bills and wages need to be paid etc.. but seriously



We have quite a few roadside stalls spring up where they are around £5 for 1.5Kg. Last 3 years they have been sublime.


----------



## Hill Wimp (26 Jun 2018)

PYO is the way forward. Looking forward to picking redcurrants, sloes and raspberries for my Winter stash of Gin


----------



## Threevok (26 Jun 2018)

Just spent 2 hours in a GDPR presentation


----------



## The Crofted Crest (26 Jun 2018)

Just spent four days working on a mandatory article 35 GDPR DPIA list.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> Just trimmed the hedge out front... it's oblong again


What shape was it before you started?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Where's my "holding a candle in the dark" smiley?
> I lost power at home 30 minutes ago, just when I had settled down to eatch a DVD after dinner.
> 
> But hey it just came back on as I typed this!


Has it stayed on though.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2018)

I am having a very fine lunch. 

One slice of home baked bread with vintage cheddar topped with cranberry & nectarine chutney, and another, with a little creamed horseradish and thinly-sliced rare beef fillet.

Plus the obligatory


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Tesco had very large and ripe pineapples on special for 49p yesterday... so it seemed only right to get a couple. I've just had half of one for lunch. It had been in the fridge beforehand, so I was able to sit in this wonderful sunshine eating chilled fresh pineapple...
> 
> 
> ... better than chips on some pebbly seashore with flying rats dive-bombing me.



I bagged one as well. Plus I got one on YS in the Co-op the other day.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Mr R's electric bike is sitting outside... it is tempting to ride it to Pilates tonight...



Or walk to pilates turn round and come back. Net gains 'an all.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> What shape was it before you started?


an overgrown oblong.


----------



## potsy (26 Jun 2018)

It's that warm I've had to take my coat off


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2018)

It's so hot here, the cats don't want to go out despite the fact that the door is propped open for them. They're slobbed out on the stone floor in the hallway.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2018)

I'm not really a cat person..but the cottage comes with Mr Squiggles .
He's very much a spoilt little man..


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2018)

All change the little ginger bastardd just killed a swallow that flew in to the cottage.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2018)

The lamb leg that I bought on YS yesterday is in the oven. Smells fabby. 

Alas I have to wait another hour and a half or so before tucking in. 

Studded it with garlic and rosemary and rubbed it with salt, pepper, oregano, lemon zest and juice plus some olive oil last night before I went to bed.

P.S. With the door and windows open, I am probably winding up the neighbours with the delectable aromas wafting out of my kitchen.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> The lamb leg that I bought on YS yesterday is in the oven. Smells fabby.
> 
> Alas I have to wait another hour and a half or so before tucking in.
> 
> ...


@MikeG is on his way.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> @MikeG is on his way.



He's not a million miles away from Casa Reynard. Hell, he can probably smell the lamb cooking if he flings his windows open.


----------



## MikeG (26 Jun 2018)

Just the one problem with that (my windows are open anyway): I have anosmia. I wouldn't be able to smell you @classic33 if you'd spent a week working on the latest fatberg in Leeds foulest sewer. When I say one problem, there is of course the fact that our Reynard is in fact somewhere in the Pyrenees, no matter what she claims.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Just the one problem with that (my windows are open anyway): I have anosmia. I wouldn't be able to smell you @classic33 if you'd spent a week working on the latest fatberg in Leeds foulest sewer. When I say one problem, there is of course the fact that our Reynard is in fact somewhere in the Pyrenees, no matter what she claims.



So that explains where my Rockingham Motor Speedway-branded earplugs have gone...


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2018)

My neighbor's


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2018)

Threevok said:


> Just spent 2 hours in a GDPR presentation



GDPR?


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2018)

Eating a roast lamb sandwich.

It's lush...


----------



## MikeG (26 Jun 2018)

You roasted lamb and then put it in a sandwich!! Have you ever spent a night in the stocks?


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> You roasted lamb and then put it in a sandwich!! Have you ever spent a night in the stocks?



Crusty home made bread soaking up the juices from the meat, soft, succulent slices of lamb, crispy slices of skin, smears of roast garlic... What's not to like?


----------



## MikeG (26 Jun 2018)

What's not to like? Seriously? 

*WHERE ARE THE ROAST POTATOES? *


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2018)

I'm trying to work out why I paid a tenner for a rusty Peuegot Carbolite


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jun 2018)

I've finally come to terms with my useless skills at tyre changing. At 8:30pm it took me 32 minutes. It was a well-worn Rubino,, on the kitchen table, with stadium-style lighting. Blood was oozing out from under both thumb nails by the end, as usual.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've finally come to terms with my useless skills at tyre changing. At 8:30pm it took me 32 minutes. It was a well-worn Rubino,, on the kitchen table, with stadium-style lighting. Blood was oozing out from under both thumb nails by the end, as usual.



Don't be so proud, there's no shame in using levers......or power tools and death ray lasers.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Don't be so proud, there's no shame in using levers......or power tools and death ray lasers.


I just don't know how you could be so simply beastly about my problem.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I just don't know how you could be so simply beastly about my problem.


This, of course, is simply an argument for getting folding tyres. They don't come off when you're on, and they come off when you're flat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> PYO is the way forward. Looking forward to picking redcurrants, sloes and raspberries for my Winter stash of Gin


If I could ship some raspberries to you, I would, from my extensive raspberryarea, but they don't ship well. I saw a juniper tree full of berries today, I go past it 20 times a day, every now and again I think of you all. And how much I used to like Boodles Gin. When I could.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2018)

meta lon said:


> My neighbor's
> 
> View attachment 416436


The best neighbors.

I would feel much better if I had such neighbors. Max and I were just talking about how nice it would be to see some horses and wagons again. I'm sure my Grandfather would feel otherwise, but he'd probably have something witty to say, like
"I spent my whole life looking at horses arses, but you have to work with them"
Or some such.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> GDPR?


Old East Germany.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Just the one problem with that (my windows are open anyway): I have anosmia. I wouldn't be able to smell you @classic33 if you'd spent a week working on the latest fatberg in Leeds foulest sewer. When I say one problem, there is of course the fact that our Reynard is in fact somewhere in the Pyrenees, no matter what she claims.


I'm West o' Leeds. 
Not by much though.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> What's not to like? Seriously?
> 
> *WHERE ARE THE ROAST POTATOES? *


In a sarnie, are you mad!!


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> What's not to like? Seriously?
> 
> *WHERE ARE THE ROAST POTATOES? *



I've only got jersey royals in at the moment. And it's a crime to roast them.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2018)

I'm off to bed. Nunnight one and all.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Old East Germany.



I've been here too long if I don't recognise the English abbreviation for East Germany.


----------



## gbb (27 Jun 2018)

Dog's just bottom coughed


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2018)

gbb said:


> Dog's just bottom coughed


Not as bad as "bottom barfing".


----------



## Lavender Rose (27 Jun 2018)

I am feeling not too bad after my evening duathlon last night - pleased I did it considering how hot it was!


----------



## MikeG (27 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> In a sarnie, are you mad!!



Exactly. Lamb without potatoes is criminal waste.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2018)

I like waking up and looking at this while eating my muesli..
Home made loaf toasted is fantastic!!

Stunning view and another scorcher..


----------



## Katherine (27 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I am feeling not too bad after my evening duathlon last night - pleased I did it considering how hot it was!


Wow. Well done to you.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jun 2018)

The moon looked stunning last night


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> The best neighbors.
> 
> I would feel much better if I had such neighbors. Max and I were just talking about how nice it would be to see some horses and wagons again. I'm sure my Grandfather would feel otherwise, but he'd probably have something witty to say, like
> "I spent my whole life looking at horses arses, but you have to work with them"
> Or some such.


You need to watch some old TV. Wagon Train, Rawhide , The lone Ranger !


----------



## Lavender Rose (27 Jun 2018)

Katherine said:


> Wow. Well done to you.



Thanks @Katherine !

The first run felt good, I really tried to focus on my technique and breathing, which was difficult in the heat! I was around 10 seconds slower on that section, but I didn't mind.

The bike felt brilliant, the acupuncture treatment really helped! thankfully as per usual the breeze cooled me down, my new cycle top was brilliant as I stored some energy gels in there - they were....different to say the least! I also had my usual electrolyte drink with a rehydration tablet in it - it massively helped!! I blitzed the last two laps and ended up being 5 minutes faster than last time! I didn't have any mechanical issues though (last time my chain popped off which - that only really cost me 2 minutes max last time) - so I think around 3 minutes improvement in honesty!

The last run was tough, it had been a long day....it was getting near 9pm at this point and although I had only done around 3 hours at work between 6:15-9:15am. I had got up at 5am to do those 3 hours....haha!!! I did make sure I had proper rest and food etc. I still feel I do not drink enough - hydration is the key!

So yes - overall - very happy!! I have all of July now to really focus on my intervals - I also need to practice hills as well - I need to get a good fast average pace.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2018)

Morning ! I'm feeling a bit more with it today . Just to show you that normality is returning .

Some of us were brought up on TV Westerns in the late 50's and 60's. One of the many such programmes was the Lone Ranger.
Has anyone ever thought how the characters would have maintained their anonymity in the evening as they relaxed in a bar in the evening after a hard day in the blazing sun in the desert ? 
Tonto would have a light line around his forehead from where he had been wearing his headband .
The Lone Ranger would look like a negative of a Panda with a reddened face with very light patches around his eyes from where he had been wearing his mask .
The bandits would look like Racoons with reddened areas around their eyes with a pale lower half of their face .
I'm sure none of these features would make them stand out from the rest of the crowd !


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Thanks @Katherine !
> 
> The first run felt good, I really tried to focus on my technique and breathing, which was difficult in the heat! I was around 10 seconds slower on that section, but I didn't mind.
> *
> ...


Just one question!
Why did the bike require acupunture treatment?


----------



## Lavender Rose (27 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Just one question!
> Why did the bike require acupunture treatment?



It was on me silly lol - I wouldn't have got far with a bike with acupuncture heheeee xx


----------



## mybike (27 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Crusty home made bread soaking up the juices from the meat, soft, succulent slices of lamb, crispy slices of skin, smears of roast garlic... What's not to like?



garlic

And in other news, 91% humidity at mo.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2018)

I'm trying to watch channel 37 on my TV and the signal keeps disappearing. I don't know if it is due to the hot weather or if they have done something with a mobile phone transmitter which is in direct line of the TV one ! It is b ****y annoying !


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm trying to watch channel 37 on my TV and the signal keeps disappearing. I don't know if it is due to the hot weather or if they have done something with a mobile phone transmitter which is in direct line of the TV one ! It is b ****y annoying !


Is it something you should be watching? If so the Quest will be never ending. 

Try Channel 38(+1).


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jun 2018)

My colleague was complaining earlier about her little puppy not wanting to walk last night, I pointed out that maybe the pavement was too hot for his paws, apparently she had seen something on facebook about it so yes maybe that was it, whatever happened to common sense


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> The moon looked stunning last night


Tell TVC to pull those white trousers up


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2018)

Opened the window this morning and the wind has changed and is blowing the Saddleworth smoke south. We're only about 8 miles away, but we have friends who are near Mossley and can see the fires from their house and are covered in smoke.

Still suffering side effects from my pain drugs, and off work. The plus side is I'm just 2kg off my pre-broken spine weight when I was cycling every day. I steadily lost about 5 kg's from the start of the year, but have lost 3kg in the last 3 days as the drugs make me feel sick - in the throat actually rather than stomach. Plenty of tea only. So that's one positive on the weight loss, and the other means I can't drink alcohol, so that should see more flab come off.


----------



## Katherine (27 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> Opened the window this morning and the wind has changed and is blowing the Saddleworth smoke south. We're only about 8 miles away, but we have friends who are near Mossley and can see the fires from their house and are covered in smoke.
> 
> Still suffering side effects from my pain drugs, and off work. The plus side is I'm just 2kg off my pre-broken spine weight when I was cycling every day. I steadily lost about 5 kg's from the start of the year, but have lost 3kg in the last 3 days as the drugs make me feel sick - in the throat actually rather than stomach. Plenty of tea only. So that's one positive on the weight loss, and the other means I can't drink alcohol, so that should see more flab come off.



Well done. Hope you feel more settled soon.

The smoke has spread over to the west side of Manchester this morning. You can smell and taste it in the air.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Exactly. Lamb without potatoes is criminal waste.



What about kebabs, then?

One of the best meals out I ever had was in a traditional turkish restaurant - shish kebabs, grilled veg (peppers, tomatoes, aubergine, courgette, onions), some kind of garlic & yoghurt sauce and plain rice. Was lush.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> What about kebabs, then?
> 
> One of the best meals out I ever had was in a traditional turkish restaurant - shish kebabs, grilled veg (peppers, tomatoes, aubergine, courgette, onions), some kind of garlic & yoghurt sauce and plain rice. Was lush.


All betweenn two slices of bread?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> All betweenn two slices of bread?



Not that meal, no... But the hummous did come with some fantastic pitta.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jun 2018)

Diet coke and exotic mango? Who thought up that combination?? It really doesn't work


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> The cherries I just had were a bit below par.


A bit cherry on?


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jun 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> A bit cherry on?



You're gonna have to take me to school on that one.??


----------



## potsy (27 Jun 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Diet coke and exotic mango? Who thought up that combination?? It really doesn't work


I'm a Pepsi man and really don't like Coke at all, but I do quite like the mango one for a change.

Anyway tonight I'm on Pimms and lemonade, how very South Mancland


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2018)

Oohh ! The Moon is bright tonight .


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Oohh ! The Moon is bright tonight .


It's getting ever closer!


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2018)

Cleaned up the tricycle I got from the old Mitsubishi plant, where they built the Eclipse some years ago, and gave it a new coat of paint, now not in anyones' local high school colors. (Just basic black Epoxy) It will be the new work vehicle, so I don't have to lean it against things. I use it to take fluids and such to busses when I check them over at the week-end.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2018)

Morning. It is a grey start to today . It is a bit breezy too . My wife has opened all of the windows .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2018)

Opening all of the windows may change the air but it does have it's disadvantages . Schrodie now thinks he is a trapeze artist in a circus and has jumped up to the open windows and is climbing in, out and all over them . .  .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2018)

I know that some people can be hypnotized by people just calmly speaking to them . I was wondering if there is an opposite technique whereby a person could switch somebody off by just talking to them ? I can sometimes get fully engrossed in a book or a story on the radio , yet listening to chap on the TV just now about a university had me lost after a few words !


----------



## MikeG (28 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Opening all of the windows may change the air but it does have it's disadvantages . Schrodie now thinks he is a trapeze artist in a circus and has jumped up to the open windows and is climbing in, out and all over them . .  .



You mentioned "disadvantage". Were you thinking of a particular example?


----------



## MikeG (28 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> It's getting ever closer!



No, in fact the exact opposite is happening. It is going further away each year (C.38mm or 1-1/2").


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jun 2018)

Fabulous morning in the sunny peak district..legs are ok after 2 good uphill walks.
Down hill seems to cause more stress on the knees..

The scavenger cat is sat on the kitchen window sill meowing to come in...nah
He's a nice friendly cat but too naughty for me, cant be doing with a cat on a work top or furniture.
He likes you to feel cat love with his very sharp claws when he sits on your lap too


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jun 2018)




----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 416705


Reminds me of basic training scenes in Full Metal Jacket, and the differentiation betwixt rifle or weapon, and gun.


----------



## mybike (28 Jun 2018)

A trip to the dump with more junk accumulated in 30+ years. Maybe in about five years we'll be ready to put the house on the market.


----------



## mybike (28 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Oohh ! The Moon is bright tonight .


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2018)

I am about to knock back and shape a bread.


----------



## potsy (28 Jun 2018)

Blimey it's warm out, only went to the shop for ice lollies and milk, was boiling coming back.

Dog walk postponed until later in the evening.


----------



## TVC (28 Jun 2018)

potsy said:


> Blimey it's warm out, only went to the shop for ice lollies and milk, was boiling coming back.
> 
> Dog walk postponed until later in the evening.


I bet you wish you were at work so you can relax and doze in a cool air conditioned room.


----------



## Serge (28 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I am about to knock back and shape a bread.


I'm about to knock off and make a buttock shaped dent in the sofa.


----------



## potsy (28 Jun 2018)

TVC said:


> I bet you wish you were at work so you can relax and doze in a cool air conditioned room.


Oh yeah, just had 4 days of lovely cool aircon


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2018)

It wasn't the remote control batteries !


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Jun 2018)

mybike said:


> A trip to the dump with more junk accumulated in 30+ years. Maybe in about five years we'll be ready to put the house on the market.



I think if we ever move I would plaster over the loft access hatch and pretend we didn’t have one.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2018)

I have had a very fine cold roast lamb sandwich and a salad.

Am now watching the football.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have had a very fine cold roast lamb sandwich and a salad.
> 
> Am now watching the football.


Cold roast spuds?


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Cold roast spuds?



Nope 

But I did have fresh crusty bread with it, still warm from the oven.


----------



## MikeG (28 Jun 2018)

Stand by for a dongle test.....


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2018)

Fingers crossed, I'm coming out the other side of these pain killers. Actually managed toast and biscuits today, after no food since last Saturday. Dizziness has started to drop this evening - will see what tomorrow brings ! Might get on the bike again at weekend - early doors


----------



## MikeG (28 Jun 2018)

Dongle works. Which means I can move out of this room and prepare it for plastering. Phew.


----------



## MikeG (28 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Cold roast spuds?



Can be delicious. They seem to concentrate the flavour.......but obviously the texture isn't great.

Talking of roast potatoes, and cold, the very best of the best is made by par boiling the day before, draining and allowing to cool. Refrigerate over night, then straight into a sizzling hot oven with plenty of goose fat. You'd have to torture me to get my secret herb combination!


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Can be delicious. They seem to concentrate the flavour.......but obviously the texture isn't great.
> 
> Talking of roast potatoes, and cold, the very best of the best is made by par boiling the day before, draining and allowing to cool. Refrigerate over night, then straight into a sizzling hot oven with plenty of goose fat. You'd have to torture me to get my secret herb combination!



I swear by a mix of beef dripping and garlic oil for my roasties. And by leaving all day in well-salted water prior to parboiling.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Can be delicious. They seem to concentrate the flavour.......but obviously the texture isn't great.
> 
> Talking of roast potatoes, and cold, the very best of the best is made by par boiling the day before, draining and allowing to cool. Refrigerate over night, then straight into a sizzling hot oven with plenty of goose fat. You'd have to torture me to get my secret herb combination!


Last part sounds easy enough.


----------



## MikeG (28 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> ........leaving all day in well-salted water prior to parboiling.



I'm curious. What difference do you think this makes?


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2018)

My wife has turned the oven on to cook rhubarb crumble, in this heat .

We have tonnes of the stuff and she is the only one that likes it. Over 4kg


----------



## Serge (28 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> My wife has turned the oven on to cook rhubarb crumble, in this heat .
> 
> We have tonnes of the stuff and she is the only one that likes it. Over 4kg


Mmm, 4Kg of rhubarb crumble. (Apologies to Homer Simpson).


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2018)

4kg of rhubarb. The rest is in a gin.

We had over 1kg of strawberries as well from the garden but they weren't eaten as i wasnt well.


----------



## Serge (28 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> 4kg of rhubarb. The rest is in a gin.
> 
> We had over 1kg of strawberries as well from the garden but they weren't eaten as i wasnt well.


Mmm, rhubarb gin. 
(OK, I'll stop now).


----------



## Serge (28 Jun 2018)

Mmm, something.


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2018)

I always seem to attract the attention of the pub bore


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm curious. What difference do you think this makes?



I reckon it gives them a crunchier finish. Always do the same for chips as well.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2018)

Just had a nice ride.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I reckon it gives them a crunchier finish. Always do the same for chips as well.


New spuds?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Just had a nice ride.


Between two slices of bread!!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2018)

What seemed just like a simple case of fitting new batteries into the TV remote control escalated out of all proportion ! 
When the TV still didn't work after changing them my immediate thought was that it had broken as it was still switched on at the wall . I then thought is the power on ? A light switch proved that there was no supply . Trip ? The trips looked fine but after a phone call to the power supply peeps to see if the power was cut off they said that it should be on as there was nobody working on the mains in the area . They guided my wife through resetting the trips .
No ! We didn't have any power !
My wife had asked one of our neighbours if their power was on and it was. The power supply peep said that they would send someone out to investigate the problem .10 minutes later a knock at the door . It was a power supply peep who was working in the area and had blown some fuses. They soon established it wasn't that.
2 vans became 4 vans which became 5 vans a trailer and a digger , which then reduced to 4 vans and then 2 vans before increasing to 5 vans a generator and 3 holes in the ground .
We now have power but it is a temporary repair .


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> What seemed just like a simple case of fitting new batteries into the TV remote control escalated out of all proportion !
> When the TV still didn't work after changing them my immediate thought was that it had broken as it was still switched on at the wall . I then thought is the power on ? A light switch proved that there was no supply . Trip ? The trips looked fine but after a phone call to the power supply peeps to see if the power was cut off they said that it should be on as there was nobody working on the mains in the area . They guided my wife through resetting the trips .
> No ! We didn't have any power !
> My wife had asked one of our neighbours if their power was on and it was. The power supply peep said that they would send someone out to investigate the problem .10 minutes later a knock at the door . It was a power supply peep who was working in the area and had blown some fuses. They soon established it wasn't that.
> ...




Have you put the old batteries back in the remote?


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> New spuds?



Naw. Old season maris pipers. They're pretty well much the bees' knees for roasties and chips. The freebie ones I picked up last autumn were the best I've ever had.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2018)

MikeG said:


> Dongle works. Which means I can move out of this room and prepare it for plastering. Phew.


Why's the dongle need plastering?


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2018)

I am off to bed. Nunnight one and all.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I am off to bed. Nunnight one and all.


And the roast spuds?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2018)

Oooh it's lovely and cool this morning.


----------



## Serge (29 Jun 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Oooh it's lovely and cool this morning.


Isn't it just.


----------



## Lavender Rose (29 Jun 2018)

I am feeling horrendous today - 3 hours sleep and sickness....and now I am at work for the 6:15 opening and I just want to go home and die....no doubt I won't be able to leave - gonna try my damn hardest to though


----------



## MikeG (29 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I reckon it gives them a crunchier finish. Always do the same for chips as well.



I can't see the process. The saline might help to dehydrate the potatoes somewhat, but that effect would disappear with par boiling. Hmmm......... I can feel a side-by-side test coming on.


----------



## MikeG (29 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why's the dongle need plastering?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2018)

Morning ! I'm hoping for a quiet day today , although it was quiet yesterday .
The electricity chaps did a good job despite being mislead by their detection equipment , the faults being detected were just joints in the cable .
We were lucky in having a gas hob and a box of matches unlike our neighbour who returned home for a tea break only to find she had no power. We supplied some hot drinks .


----------



## mybike (29 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have had a very fine cold roast lamb sandwich and a salad.
> 
> Am now watching the football.



You had to go and spoil it.



fossyant said:


> My wife has turned the oven on to cook rhubarb crumble, in this heat .
> 
> We have tonnes of the stuff and she is the only one that likes it. Over 4kg


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jun 2018)

Going home today.
Best holiday in years.
Fantastic barn conversion great weather great views walks, Everything was perfect.
Might have a look a Bolsover Castle on the way home..

I never relaxed when on holiday when i had my business.
Now im a worker i haven't even thought about next Monday..

Cool breezy day so far but its early.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2018)

Five minute power cut here in the east of Hamtun!
Luckily, my bedside clock resets itself from a satellite or summat.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Five minute power cut here in the east of Hamtun!
> Luckily, my bedside clock resets itself from a satellite or summat.


It is amazing to discover what doesn't work when the power goes off . We had to connect up our old phone as our wireless one didn't work. Amazingly neither does the smart meter !


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2018)

House alarms going off everywhere. Don’t people ever change their backup battery?


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Five minute power cut here in the east of Hamtun!
> Luckily, my bedside clock resets itself from a satellite or summat.



My clock receives a signal from Frankfurt. I have to press a button to translate that into English.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (29 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why's the dongle need plastering?



As an aside, I got thoroughly plastered last night.

No special reason. Just a combination of working up a thirst washing my exterior paintwork in the blazing sun, followed by a visit to the pub (for a sharp one ), copious quantities of cold, frothy San Miguel and a rather tedious football match.

Never realised how noisy toast and marmalade is.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> My clock receives a signal from Frankfurt. I have to press a button to translate that into English.


That’s something else they’ll have to renegotiate during Brexit!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Berlin is 28C. Walking through the park, in the shade, was nice.


Did you first take Manhattan?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Did you first take Manhattan?


Nah, he made him take it off first.


----------



## welsh dragon (29 Jun 2018)

My new smart hub for fibre broadband has arrived. Now all i have to do is figure out how to set it up......i will let Mr WD do that.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2018)

I have had my tooth repaired and it feels a lot better now .


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2018)

Riding the tram I passed a rather nice mixte bike with a Brooks saddle, left outside in the pishing rain...


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Riding the tram I passed a rather nice mixte bike with a Brooks saddle, left outside in the pishing rain...


Rain?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Rain?



Yes. Are you a bit short over there again?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes. Are you a bit short over there again?


I'm much the same height I've been for the last few years, but possible water shortage in the South East over here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> I'm much the same height I've been for the last few years, but possible water shortage in the South East over here.



Arg. Too long away so I can't recognise a good straight line when I write it...

On the other hand this could be an attempt to distract others from the cruelty to a Brooks saddle I witnessed...


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jun 2018)

I was hearing Britain was having a carbon dioxide shortage.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2018)

My internet connection is driving me to distraction with its attempts at doing the Hokey Cokey.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> My internet connection is driving me to distraction with its attempts at doing the Hokey Cokey.


Arm or leg?
In or out?


----------



## Threevok (29 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> My internet connection is driving me to distraction with its attempts at doing the Hokey Cokey.



Do you think you can turn it around

After all, that's what it's all about


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Arm or leg?
> In or out?



It's all in at the moment, but then it goes out and shakes it all about - usually late at night or early in the morning.

I've spent the day troubleshooting. It's narrowed down to the following:

1) internal wiring problem
2) router
3) external line problem

Currently have everything plugged into the test socket, which will establish whether it's 1) or not.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Not just the UK- most of Europe.


Sorry to hear that. World Cup/beer related?


----------



## Serge (29 Jun 2018)

Fortunately I've been stockpiling to get me through the World Cup.


----------



## potsy (29 Jun 2018)

Just heard on the radio that water companies are asking us to reduce our usage during this heat wave...best wash the car tomorrow before the inevitable hosepipe ban comes in.


----------



## Serge (29 Jun 2018)

potsy said:


> Just heard on the radio that water companies are asking us to reduce our usage during this heat wave...best wash the car tomorrow before the inevitable hosepipe ban comes in.


I've been doing my bit over the last two weeks by drinking nothing but lager.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jun 2018)

potsy said:


> Just heard on the radio that water companies are asking us to reduce our usage during this heat wave...best wash the car tomorrow before the inevitable hosepipe ban comes in.



Had an email from UU this afternoon


----------



## StuAff (29 Jun 2018)

At Brighton Racecourse for Orbital. Nice weather, first support (System 7) were jolly good. Brothers Hartnoll on at 9.15


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jun 2018)

User said:


> Nope. It’s usually produced as a side product of fertiliser production. Several major producers have shut their plants for refurbishment/repair and that, combined with a significant unexpected hot spell, is causing the conflation of a lowering of production with an increase in demand.
> 
> The problem is these are plants that take some time to get up and running again, once they’ve been shut down.


I'll send a big bag of gas over on the 13th of July.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jun 2018)

StuAff said:


> At Brighton Racecourse for Orbital. Nice weather, first support (System 7) were jolly good. Brothers Hartnoll on at 9.15



Splendid.


----------



## Serge (29 Jun 2018)

I've just noticed I'm classed as a "Well-Known Member" here on Cyclechat. I didn't know so many of you had seen my naked selfies.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2018)

So far, everything seems stable. It's been after midnight / early morning when the worst of the dropouts happen, so I should find out soon enough. ISP recommends leaving the router plugged into the test socket for at least three days.

Connected a phone into the filter that's in the test socket and the dial tone is loud and clear, more so than when it's connected in downstairs.

As things stand, it's pointing to an internal wiring problem. Having googled things a wee bit more, it may well be the actual master socket itself that's the problem - or rather the connections in it.

Funny though, I only get these problems when it's really warm...


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2018)

Oh, and I very nearly bought a bicycle today...

Spotted a Giant junior hybrid on the website for the local recycling centre marked up at £35, so popped down to have a looksy as I thought it might make a good hack / utility / winter bike assuming it fit.

It did, but a brief pootle was enough to tell me that I didn't like it. A closer inspection (yes, I took tools with me LOL) showed it was also a pretty well much "chuck all the components in the bin and start again" kind of job.

So it stayed where it was.

That weird Korean junior roadie that weighs as much as a sack of spuds is still there as well. Seems I was right about the damage to the BB shell and the chainstays.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I was hearing Britain was having a carbon dioxide shortage.


They are saying about it affecting quite a few industries in food and drinks production . I was wondering if it was also affecting other industries as it is used in welding ?


----------



## jayonabike (30 Jun 2018)

I’ve got a puncture in my lorry. I now have a 90 min - 2 hr wait for tyre services to turn up and fix it!
Look at the size of the bolt that caused it


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jun 2018)

jayonabike said:


> I’ve got a puncture in my lorry. I now have a 90 min - 2 hr wait for tyre services to turn up and fix it!
> Look at the size of the bolt that caused it
> View attachment 416989


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2018)

jayonabike said:


> I’ve got a puncture in my lorry. I now have a 90 min - 2 hr wait for tyre services to turn up and fix it!
> Look at the size of the bolt that caused it
> View attachment 416989


Oh dear !


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I was hearing Britain was having a carbon dioxide shortage.



Surely they could make up the shortfall by collecting the emissions from the houses of parliament.


----------



## mybike (30 Jun 2018)

Yesterday I cooked lasagne for 11, had to make two batches then realised the new dish wasn't deep enough! Still, we coped & everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2018)

jayonabike said:


> I’ve got a puncture in my lorry. I now have a 90 min - 2 hr wait for tyre services to turn up and fix it!
> Look at the size of the bolt that caused it
> View attachment 416989



Ouch.

At least it's a warm day for it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2018)

tyred said:


> Surely they could make up the shortfall by collecting the emissions from the houses of parliament.



Too toxic and it'd go flat after a few days.


----------



## mybike (30 Jun 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> That’s something else they’ll have to renegotiate during Brexit!



We have one of our own, MSF used to be sited at Rugby, they moved it to Anthorn and the signal is much weaker.


----------



## StuAff (30 Jun 2018)

User said:


> This was the view from the hotel Sky Bar last night:
> 
> View attachment 416986
> View attachment 416987
> ...


Schön!


----------



## mybike (30 Jun 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I was hearing Britain was having a carbon dioxide shortage.



It's all this global warming.


----------



## StuAff (30 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Splendid.



Unsurprisingly (it's long been A Track They Always Play) it was the set closer last night. Cracking show.


----------



## mybike (30 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's all in at the moment, but then it goes out and shakes it all about - usually late at night or early in the morning.
> 
> I've spent the day troubleshooting. It's narrowed down to the following:
> 
> ...



You've covered all the likely areas.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2018)

jayonabike said:


> I’ve got a puncture in my lorry. I now have a 90 min - 2 hr wait for tyre services to turn up and fix it!
> Look at the size of the bolt that caused it
> View attachment 416989


You'll need a witch's hex to get that one out!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2018)

Anyhow, talking of lorries, I noticed a Tesco one yesterday that had ''No Baguettes Stored in this Vehicle Overnight" painted on the side of the trailer. How long has this nonsense been going on?


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Anyhow, talking of lorries, I noticed a Tesco one yesterday that had ''No Baguettes Stored in this Vehicle Overnight" painted on the side of the trailer. How long has this nonsense been going on?


They're on the lookout for Jean ValJean.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You're gonna have to take me to school on that one.??


Cherry on-Scouse for a bit obvious.
ooohh in Mundane world I'm entitled to £5.50 compensation from Virgin Trains for my delayed journey on Thursday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2018)

You could buy some bread with that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2018)

There's a procession of tractors driving up and down our street between the farm and the fields. It's causing consternation among some drivers who are not sure what to make of them. All of them get out of the way eventually, but some insist on trying to intimidate a vehicle bigger, wider, and with whizzy sharp bits in all directions.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jun 2018)

I'm doing my bit for carbon dioxide sequestration by hoarding cans of San Miguel.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm doing my bit for carbon dioxide sequestration by hoarding cans of San Miguel.



Hoegaarden with a lemon wedge in for me please.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2018)

jayonabike said:


> I’ve got a puncture in my lorry. I now have a 90 min - 2 hr wait for tyre services to turn up and fix it!
> Look at the size of the bolt that caused it
> View attachment 416989



My reaction is the same as @raleighnut


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2018)

mybike said:


> You've covered all the likely areas.





It's almost certainly an internal fault, as I haven't had any further dropouts since I plugged the whole shebang into the test socket.

And knowing that, I have a strong suspicion as to the culprit. I will be getting a friend who is more electrically savvy than me remove the unwanted circuit as it's one I very seldom use anyway. It was one of the late male parental unit's "bright ideas"


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Hoegaarden with a lemon wedge in for me please.
> 
> View attachment 417008


A lemon wedge!


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jun 2018)

slowmotion said:


> A lemon wedge!



Yep, works wonders with that beer which is more yellow than most already.

Don't knock it till yo......yada yada yada.....

Best beer for the sun.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2018)

Watching F1 qually from Austria.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Watching F1 qually from Austria.




Big telly?


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Big telly?



And an even bigger pair of binoculars


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> And an even bigger pair of binoculars


Don't just leave them down, anyone could walk off with them.


----------



## Katherine (30 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5296332, member: 21629"]I'm allergic to penicillin. That type of allergy which affects skin and occurs a few days after penicillin has been taken.  Last time it affected my palms (skin was peeling off my palms). This time my face and neck are red and very itchy. 
Next time the question "Are you allergic to penicillin?" will be answered YES.[/QUOTE]
Oh no! Can you take anything to help with the itchiness?


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Jun 2018)

Perhaps not antibiotics...
TheDoctor prescribes medicinal alcohol. The cause of, and solution to, most of life's problems.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2018)

Reynard said:


> Watching F1 qually from Austria.


Are you in Austria or is the race ?


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5296351, member: 21629"]
Some cider may be consumed ... tomorrow.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Are you in Austria or is the race ?





The race.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (30 Jun 2018)

Tonight I am mainly drinking Prosecto, I mean Proscetti. Umm Prosecco.


----------



## Katherine (30 Jun 2018)

Talking of races...my nephew is currently one of the crew of the yachts racing in the round Ireland yacht race. My brother is following them and keeping us updated on WhatsApp. We're all jealous.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2018)

I have a hole in my jeans.

And I think the Iceland fans have sneaked into the Uruguay v Portugal match. They're doing the thunder clap.


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2018)

I think you mean the Uruguay v Renaldo match.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2018)

Speicher said:


> I think you mean the Uruguay v Renaldo match.



Yeah, pretty well much LOL


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2018)

Katherine said:


> Talking of races...my nephew is currently one of the crew of the yachts racing in the round Ireland yacht race. My brother is following them and keeping us updated on WhatsApp. We're all jealous.


See where they are
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2018)

I saw a Spitfire flying back towards Kemble way from the South a little while ago . I didn't recognize the sound at first !


----------



## Serge (30 Jun 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I saw a Spitfire flying back towards Kemble way from the South a little while ago . I didn't recognize the sound at first !


I just read that as: "I saw a Spitfire flying backwards". Skillz!

I think I need some sleep.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2018)

Serge said:


> I just read that as: "I saw a Spitfire flying backwards". Skillz!
> 
> I think I need some sleep.


Jut not enough power


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2018)

Just had a lovely ride. Saw a Little Owl and two hares. Gave myself a cyclist's tattoo and had a clipless moment (even though I ride on flats) and now have the imprint of a saddle on the inside of my thigh.

Ah well, I have a  and a slice of millionaire's shortbread waiting for me.


----------



## Serge (30 Jun 2018)

Well, I was just about to go to bed and I've got bloody hiccups! Trying to drink lager from the other side of the can doesn't seem to be helping.


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2018)

Serge said:


> Well, I was just about to go to bed and I've got bloody hiccups! Trying to drink lager from the other side of the can doesn't seem to be helping.



What did you have for breakfast last Thursday?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2018)

Serge said:


> Well, I was just about to go to bed and I've got bloody hiccups! Trying to drink lager from the other side of the can doesn't seem to be helping.


What sort of can are you using?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2018)

Days You Have Left


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Days You Have Left


Aye, nights are drawing in now.


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's almost certainly an internal fault, as I haven't had any further dropouts since I plugged the whole shebang into the test socket.
> 
> And knowing that, I have a strong suspicion as to the culprit. I will be getting a friend who is more electrically savvy than me remove the unwanted circuit as it's one I very seldom use anyway. It was one of the late male parental unit's "bright ideas"



It's pretty easy to disconnect bits with krone connectors. Just disconnect everything then connect them one by one.


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I saw a Spitfire flying back towards Kemble way from the South a little while ago . I didn't recognize the sound at first !



As we were struggling back to the house with the shopping something two engined went over quite low. Haven't a clue from where.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2018)

Finished the Sunday run with the Bakfiets: up to the bakers, buy fresh bread for everyone and back down the hill...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2018)

We have a bit of a puzzle ! I went down to make the drinks and say hello to Schrodie to find a large paper carrier bag shoved into the cat flap !  
I have tried to whistle for him but my lips aren't cooperating at the moment . My wife has called for him but he hasn't shown up yet !


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2018)

User said:


> I had some fish for breakfast:
> 
> View attachment 417132




i couldn't eat that this early as nice as it looks..


----------



## TVC (1 Jul 2018)

User said:


> I had some fish for breakfast:
> 
> View attachment 417132


I do love fish at breakfast time, particularly smoked or pickled. Is that a california roll on the plate too? That would be genius.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2018)

Well this is the last day of my 9 days away from work..bugger
why do holiday days always go faster than work days

Had a super week away and feeling quite relaxed.
I had a bit of sun stroke Thursday after visiting Chatsworth House ,bloody warm walking around there but its such a stunning house and grounds i think it was worth the shakes..

Peak District is my new favourite destination.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2018)

Moto GP Assen and not peeing it down..this will be a great days racing


----------



## Serge (1 Jul 2018)

I'm at work cooking breakfast for 150 hungover soldiers. Should be fun.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> Moto GP Assen and not peeing it down..this will be a great days racing



I'm looking forward to seeing the highlights tomorrow, could be a great race.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2018)

Panic over ! Phew !

Schrodie turned up wearing this season's latest fashion in off the shoulder paper carrier bags . 

He had his head and arm through the handle with a piece of the paper bag still attached looking like it was a fashion accessory .


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> Well this is the last day of my 9 days away from work..bugger
> why do holiday days always go faster than work days
> 
> Had a super week away and feeling quite relaxed.
> ...


Have you found 'Lathkill Dale' yet, my favourite place with a great pub in Monyash (Bulls Head freehouse) and another in Over Haddon Lathkill Hotel freehouse)


----------



## TVC (1 Jul 2018)

User said:


> Nope - rolled smoked herring.


Want!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> Well this is the last day of my 9 days away from work..bugger
> why do holiday days always go faster than work days
> 
> Had a super week away and feeling quite relaxed.
> ...


The marble statue of a lady wearing a veil has left a lasting impression on me . How the artist made the opaque marble look transparent is truly amazing !


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the highlights tomorrow, could be a great race.



You know who is in the 133's ,he's so quick.
But Jl is on a roll, and the goat always looks good here.
Should be a classic today..
I can do a 134.5 on the xbox ,my mate has done a 133.. Its a fantastically fast track


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Have you found 'Lathkill Dale' yet, my favourite place with a great pub in Monyash (Bulls Head freehouse) and another in Over Haddon Lathkill Hotel freehouse)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 417134




No not yet,ive seen a lot of the area in the few visits ive done of this area.
We only drove 90 miles while there, but its quite compact in that nearly every road has a wow moment.
We stayed at Baslow


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2018)

My neighbour has a pet caique on his balcony. It does a rather cute version of a well-known phone ring. It's still at the point where it's amusing but I do fear getting to the point where I shout out the window ''Won't somebody answer that bloody parrot?''


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2018)

mybike said:


> It's pretty easy to disconnect bits with krone connectors. Just disconnect everything then connect them one by one.



Yeah. But irritatingly, I'm now back to square one. Again. 

Still everything plugged into the test socket, but now the phone (corded one) doesn't work. Removed internet gubbins from the test socket and just plugged the phone in, still nada. Internet is glacially slow. It should have begun to speed up again after two days with no dropouts, but it hasn't.

Outside box and cabling for phone line is currently in the full sun (it's a bit of a suntrap), so will try phone again later in the evening when the sun moves round. On Friday evening, I did have a good dial tone on the landline.

It's temperature related as I don't have these problems when it's cooler.

But I'm just totally flummoxed.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> No not yet,ive seen a lot of the area in the few visits ive done of this area.
> We only drove 90 miles while there, but its quite compact in that nearly every road has a wow moment.
> We stayed at Baslow


Lathkill Dale is probably the nicest one to walk, that walk (in red ink) is around 9 miles but you can shorten it by crossing a wooden bridge and cutting that to 4 miles.







Sabor and me near the crossing point.

EDIT the bridge that leads to Cales Dale





It should be a link if you click the photo


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2018)

I am watching the Grand Prix.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5297120, member: 21629"]@TheDoctor

View attachment 417193
[/QUOTE]
Apples, blackcurrants and raspberries. That's three of your five-a-day right there.
Better have another, just to be sure!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yeah. But irritatingly, I'm now back to square one. Again.
> 
> Still everything plugged into the test socket, but now the phone (corded one) doesn't work. Removed internet gubbins from the test socket and just plugged the phone in, still nada. Internet is glacially slow. It should have begun to speed up again after two days with no dropouts, but it hasn't.
> 
> ...



If it turns out to be sun on the outside box are you able to lean something over it to give a bit of shade?


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> If it turns out to be sun on the outside box are you able to lean something over it to give a bit of shade?



Unfortunately not.  It's a ladder and safety gear job as the box is up in the eaves, with a wire routed round the corner to the nearest window.


----------



## potsy (1 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5297120, member: 21629"]@TheDoctor

View attachment 417193
[/QUOTE]
I'm on Pimms with lemonade and lots of ice, very refreshing


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2018)

G&T here,


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2018)

A nice  here


----------



## midlife (1 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Have you found 'Lathkill Dale' yet, my favourite place with a great pub in Monyash (Bulls Head freehouse) and another in Over Haddon Lathkill Hotel freehouse)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 417134



I stayed in a holiday cottage next to the pub in Monyash a couple of years ago, got very busy at times! Good place to have a base to explore the area


----------



## TVC (1 Jul 2018)

I'm soon to fire up the bbq, we have some Cava in the fridge waiting.


----------



## TVC (1 Jul 2018)

User said:


> Don’t out cava on the barbecue...


I won't put it on the bbq either.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Jul 2018)

TVC said:


> I'm soon to fire up the bbq, we have some Cava in the fridge waiting.



Got it just before the bubble tax.


----------



## Katherine (1 Jul 2018)

Cold cider here. 
We have Katy - of course ! Also Premier Cru and some weaker Crumptons.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jul 2018)




----------



## Milzy (1 Jul 2018)

Spain have lost me £20 on bets. 
There is a thread for the World Cup.


----------



## Katherine (1 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> Talking of races...my nephew is currently one of the crew of the yachts racing in the round Ireland yacht race. My brother is following them and keeping us updated on WhatsApp. We're all jealous.


His photo as they passed Fastnet Rock.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> Cold cider here.
> We have Katy - of course ! Also Premier Cru and some weaker Crumptons.



Be careful with that Katy


----------



## alicat (1 Jul 2018)

I can't find a replacement for my trusty Snopake Passport Plus travel documents holder. Now currently held together with staples.


----------



## StuAff (1 Jul 2018)

On my second cup of tea since returning from the 100 miler. Rehydration somewhat necessary.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2018)

I have been looking on line for some invisible shoe liners, but could not find any.


----------



## StuAff (1 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have been looking on line for some invisible shoe liners, but could not find any.


They're very hard to see....


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2018)

midlife said:


> I stayed in a holiday cottage next to the pub in Monyash a couple of years ago, got very busy at times! Good place to have a base to explore the area


Yep the pub does get very busy, a tribute to Sharon who must have been there for @ 30yrs now. It was for a time called 'The Hobbit' but when Sharon took over she changed it back to 'The Bulls Head'.

Also don't forget Monyash is only about 1 1/2 miles from the Tissington and High Peak trails at Parsley Hay Junction so really good for cycling (in the week, I'd avoid them at weekends)


----------



## Katherine (1 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have been looking on line for some invisible shoe liners, but could not find any.


Is that a case of the Emperor's new clothes?


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> G&T here,



Now on the Soave.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2018)

Forty thousand and two.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2018)

Soave is great, (So is Chianti.) I'd be having some by now, back in my drinking days.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Jul 2018)

Tom Robinson's _Now Playing _show on BBC 6 Music will be on a* cycling *theme this evening.... 6-8pm.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> Tom Robinson's _Now Playing _show on BBC 6 Music will be on a* cycling *theme this evening.... 6-8pm.


That will make a change,


View: https://youtu.be/GMy2bmSAIeA


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2018)

Trying to figure out what is happening with my phone / internet is driving me insane.

Corded phone doesn't work in the test socket (it did the other night?!?!?!?!?!) but the cordless one does. Dial tone is rather crackly.

Just did a quiet line test, and it's, well, quiet.

Aaaaargh.


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2018)

Tonight's sunset.


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2018)

My watch strap has broken


----------



## Katherine (1 Jul 2018)

tyred said:


> My watch strap has broken


Are you going to fix or replace it ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2018)

It is stormy here. Came down in buckets just a minute after the neighbor started cutting the grass.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is stormy here. Came down in buckets just a minute after the neighbor started cutting the grass.



That's sod's law 

Wish it would  here as it's far too  and I feel permanently


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> That's sod's law
> 
> Wish it would  here as it's far too  and I feel permanently



I leave the bedroom window open at night, and am woken up by the cacophony that is the two orchestras of dawn tuning up. Not so much a dawn chorus as a deafening racket. 

Now moff for a  and then to bed.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> I leave the bedroom window open at night, and am woken up by the cacophony that is the two orchestras of dawn tuning up. Not so much a dawn chorus as a deafening racket.
> 
> Now moff for a  and then to bed.



A  sounds lovely. I just had one, but wouldn't mind another.

I have the landing window open as it lets in the breeze, but it's not accessible to the terrible twosome. I usually find one (or both) cats stretched out on the floor underneath it.

It's not the dawn chorus that bothers me, it're the diesel generators used for irrigation that keep me awake.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jul 2018)

Back to @#%* today 
Lovely day for it mind.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> Back to @#%* today
> Lovely day for it mind.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jul 2018)

My fibre broadband goes live sometime today. This is not really mundane news for me i must admit.


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> Are you going to fix or replace it ?


I repaired it with tape for now will get a new strap.


----------



## mybike (2 Jul 2018)

Had a discussion with a neighbour last night on the joys of working in equipment rooms in this weather. Have to make do with the freezer aisles these days.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Trying to figure out what is happening with my phone / internet is driving me insane.
> 
> Corded phone doesn't work in the test socket (it did the other night?!?!?!?!?!) but the cordless one does. Dial tone is rather crackly.
> 
> ...


Don't you just like modern technology ?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jul 2018)

I will soon be taking part in my own esipode of " Home Alone " as the airborne invasion of France will soon be departing .

I decided it would be better for me to stay put . I don't think I could cope with all the excitement of waiting around in an airport .


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Jul 2018)

A few place names picked at random from Explorer 344 (Pentland Hills : Penicuik & West Linton):

Bawdy Knowes
Windy Gowl
Scroggy Hill
Scald Law


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jul 2018)

9 days off , place has fell apart,I need a holiday


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2018)

I now have a really whacking great big purple bruise on the inside of my left thigh where I jammed the saddle into it on Saturday night. It's really rather sore. 

On the upsides, my broadband is speeding up again - instead of being 1/10 of what it should be, it's now 1/3 of what it should be. When the best you can get is 1.5 mb/s, the difference is startling.


----------



## User10119 (2 Jul 2018)

We had a simply _joyous_ NorthernRail experience at the weekend - between cancellations, late-running, missed connections, trains over-full of tired sandy west yorkshire folk who had been to the seaside and the very shouty drunk woman who we all endured together from Preston to Accrington it was an utter delight, I tell you. And meant that my children got to experience the joys of an after-midnight payday-weekend taxi rank. As we arrived the SmallestCub said 'I hope the same thing doesn't happen as last time we got a train back late and a taxi' - which befuddled me until he reminded me about a journey home from the 2017 Hydrogen Hack that has us waiting at the rank with the party drunks and included fisticuffs about four people ahead of us in the queueueue. Fortunately it didn't; we were still a good four metres back from the start of the queueue when it kicked off, with much Loud Swearing. And fisticuffs. 

"I think they've drunk too much beer, mum."
"I think you're probably right."
"I don't think he should have queue jumped because it isn't fair..."
"Well, quite. It's not Terribly British, either!"
"...but I don't think she should have grabbed his arm, or that either of them should have shoved and sworn like that."
"Nope, me neither."


"Mum, I don't think I'm going to drink beer."
"Well, I hope you won't for a good long while, but I suspect you might change your mind and want to try it in a few years time..."
(most doubtfully) "Hmmmm."
"...and the chances are that at least once you will drink too much of it, and then the next day you will swear the you're never ever EVER going to do that again."
"Hmm... maybe. I don't think so though."

*lady behind us in queueueue nearly wets herself laughing*
*chap behind us in queueueueue is confused*
*lady behind us in queueueueueueue explains in whispers and the giggling spreads a bit further back along the queueueueueueueueueue.*


----------



## postman (2 Jul 2018)

Back from two weeks in Calan Bosch,Menorca.Now for humble pie.I have watched the World Cup,and the games i have seen have been good.Last night in the harbour side restaurant oh dear when the Spanish went out,the waiters were down,mind you Oliver one of them was taking the pee out of his mates,it appears he hates football.Now get this British tv beats the pants off German and middle East tv.It's tripe utter tripe.Never thought i would say our tv is head and shoulders above World tv,but it is.Help us all.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jul 2018)

Fantastic news ,all the kids and their trainer found in the Thailand cave.
Cant think of anything more scary than being trapped in a cave or building collapse.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (2 Jul 2018)

My brother an his wife are over from Abu Dhabi for a couple of weeks and we’re planning of spending an evening in Norwich with them on Saturday night for a ‘foo bears’ and a curry.

I love Norwich and having spent 16 years stationed at RAF Coltishall back in the 80s and 90s am keen to visit and reacquaint myself with this fine city.

I’ve just been looking at hotel prices. £100-£150 for one night! 

I think we’ll take our chances with AirBnB.


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2018)

I've hung my washing out.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2018)

I am eating a salad.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (2 Jul 2018)

tyred said:


> I've hung my washing out.



Do you peg your socks out in matched pairs so that you can ball them when you take them off the line?

Or is that just me? 

I must also own up to ensuring that I use pegs of the same colour for each garment.


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Do you peg your socks out in matched pairs so that you can ball them when you take them off the line?
> 
> Or is that just me?
> 
> I must also own up to ensuring that I use pegs of the same colour for each garment.



I do match the socks as it makes it easier when bringing them in again as you say.

I use wooden clothes pegs so they all look the same.


----------



## User10119 (2 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Do you peg your socks out in matched pairs so that you can ball them when you take them off the line?





tyred said:


> I do match the socks as it makes it easier when bringing them in again as you say.


Well, naturally. What kind of warped mind would do differently?!?!?!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (2 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5298841, member: 10119"]Well, naturally. What kind of warped mind would do differently?!?!?! [/QUOTE]

My wife.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2018)

+1 for pegging socks in matched pairs.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (2 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> My wife.



That’s why I started doing all my own washing and ironing about three years ago. I got fed up of having odd socks in my drawer, or my son’s socks.

She’s obviously more cunning than I thought.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2018)

I now have a large bruise on my left shin in addition to the bruise on my thigh.  Must've whacked myself with the pedal as well.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I now have a large bruise on my left shin in addition to the bruise on my thigh.  Must've whacked myself with the pedal as well.


How's the bike?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> How's the bike?



The bike's fine. 

I didn't hit the deck. The only injuries are the ones I done to myself in the successful (if rather ungainly) attempt at staying upright.


----------



## MikeG (2 Jul 2018)

FIL was diagnosed with Alzheimers this afternoon. Nobody was surprised. Well, other than him.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> FIL was diagnosed with Alzheimers this afternoon. Nobody was surprised. Well, other than him.





I've been there with my own dad. If you need to talk xxx


----------



## Katherine (2 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Do you peg your socks out in matched pairs so that you can ball them when you take them off the line?
> 
> Or is that just me?
> 
> I must also own up to ensuring that I use pegs of the same colour for each garment.



Not just you. 

Sock pairs are hung next to each other. All garments have to have matching pegs that either compliment or match the item. I have a mixture of white, coloured and wooden pegs in large and small sizes plus some special non-marking pegs for delicates. 
Everything has to be reshaped carefully too to make ironing easier. I hate ironing but I am very particular about it. Although I'm loving taking all the ironing outside for the past few weeks.


----------



## Katherine (2 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> FIL was diagnosed with Alzheimers this afternoon. Nobody was surprised. Well, other than him.


Aw. I think that's coming with my own dad.


----------



## User10119 (2 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> I hate ironing but I am very particular about it.


Ironing, like running, is something that happens to Other People. I last ironed an item of clothing (as opposed to stuff like hama beads/fabric paint etc which is arty-farting about and doesn't count) for my friend's daughter's christening. A purple flowery top for me to wear, it was.

Said child was a school year below my child, which means they'll be sitting their GCSEs next summer 

Mind, the SmallestCub's new-in-September school has a new uniform from September, which involves shirts and ties instead of their current polos. That could test even my powers of hanging-up-properly-combined-with-not-really-caring-much.


----------



## TVC (2 Jul 2018)

I have just spent the evening with Hal Cruttenden. What a thoroughly funny chap.

I may also have bought some chocolate gin.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2018)

I am having a nice


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2018)

I was waiting for fresh fried chicken at the supermarket, and my cousin was waiting as well, so we talked bicycles for a quarter hour. People new to the line were trying to line jump for fried chicken, and they weren't drunk either , @User10119 . Base behavior.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2018)

My granddaughter won all of her events at the Guides sports day this evening!
Running, Skipping, Relay race and two other events that I don’t quite understand that involve bean-bags.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2018)

Thinking about it, the relay race involved bean bags in one way or another as well


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5299154, member: 10119"]Mind, the SmallestCub's new-in-September school has a new uniform from September, which involves shirts and ties instead of their current polos. That could test even my powers of hanging-up-properly-combined-with-not-really-caring-much.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like a step backwards on the Uniform front. one of the advantages of German schools is that there's no uniform requirement.


----------



## User10119 (3 Jul 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sounds like a step backwards on the Uniform front.


I think so too. But am counting my relative blessings - the school originally tried to go for shirt, tie and blazer a few years back but that was hugely unpopular in the student and parent consultations so they didn't change it, had a rethink, and came up with this instead which they found easier to get accepted by enough families to implement.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5299239, member: 10119"]I think so too. But am counting my relative blessings - the school originally tried to go for shirt, tie and blazer a few years back but that was hugely unpopular in the student and parent consultations so they didn't change it, had a rethink, and came up with this instead which they found easier to get accepted by enough families to implement.[/QUOTE]
Nothing worse than those 'Donkey Jacket' Blazers that everyone wore back in the 70s, I refused to wear one and made my parents fork out for a 'Barathea' one instead (as worn by the 'cool kids')


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jul 2018)

You'd be having a few fights at my school if you wore a blazer and shorts


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jul 2018)

It appears to be


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> You'd be having a few fights at my school if you wore a blazer and shorts


No shorts for me in the 70s (60s yeah) mind you we all looked like this,


----------



## MikeG (3 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> ........Sock pairs are hung next to each other. All garments have to have matching pegs that either compliment or match the item. I have a mixture of white, coloured and wooden pegs in large and small sizes ........





You have a milk crate with room for 6 bottles arranged in two threes, side by side and parallel to the handle. You have 5 empty bottles for the milkman to collect. Do you A/ leave an empty space in the middle or B/ only put out 4 bottles so as to maintain symmetry in the crate?


----------



## MikeG (3 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I've been there with my own dad. If you need to talk xxx



That's very kind of you Reynard.

I've had a difficult relationship with him for many years, culminating in having to intervene when he attacked our daughter one afternoon 5 or 6 years ago (mainly verbally but some physical too). He had paranoid personality disorder which meant that almost anything anyone said or did had the chance of being misconstrued as a personal attack. He rang me up when our youngest got her first boyfriend (at 17 for goodness sake) and told me that she needed a boyfriend because she wasn't loved at home.

A stroke 4 years ago seemed to take all the malice out of him for a few years, but it's been sneaking back. Add to that an obsession with the medical profession trying (and eventually succeeding) in poisoning him and you can perhaps start to see why I don't give two hoots about his problems, other than for the damage it is doing to the people around him, his wife in particular. My wife has long seen him for what he is, and has helped her mum come to terms with all this. It was at her instigation that the Memory Clinic appointments led to this diagnosis. The net effect is that he can no longer drive, and all the official complaints he has lodged against various members of the medical profession can now be discarded. Other than that, everything just carries on as before, and all who have to come into contact with him carry on with their various coping strategies.


----------



## Katherine (3 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> You have a milk crate with room for 6 bottles arranged in two threes, side by side and parallel to the handle. You have 5 empty bottles for the milkman to collect. Do you A/ leave an empty space in the middle or B/ only put out 4 bottles so as to maintain symmetry in the crate?


I could lose sleep thinking about the answer!


----------



## Katherine (3 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> That's very kind of you Reynard.
> 
> I've had a difficult relationship with him for many years, culminating in having to intervene when he attacked our daughter one afternoon 5 or 6 years ago (mainly verbally but some physical too). He had paranoid personality disorder which meant that almost anything anyone said or did had the chance of being misconstrued as a personal attack. He rang me up when our youngest got her first boyfriend (at 17 for goodness sake) and told me that she needed a boyfriend because she wasn't loved at home.
> 
> A stroke 4 years ago seemed to take all the malice out of him for a few years, but it's been sneaking back. Add to that an obsession with the medical profession trying (and eventually succeeding) in poisoning him and you can perhaps start to see why I don't give two hoots about his problems, other than for the damage it is doing to the people around him, his wife in particular. My wife has long seen him for what he is, and has helped her mum come to terms with all this. It was at her instigation that the Memory Clinic appointments led to this diagnosis. The net effect is that he can no longer drive, and all the official complaints he has lodged against various members of the medical profession can now be discarded. Other than that, everything just carries on as before, and all who have to come into contact with him carry on with their various coping strategies.


Sounds like another one of my relatives. Well done though, it must still be hard work .


----------



## Katherine (3 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5299154, member: 10119"]Ironing, like running, is something that happens to Other People. I last ironed an item of clothing (as opposed to stuff like hama beads/fabric paint etc which is arty-farting about and doesn't count) for my friend's daughter's christening. A purple flowery top for me to wear, it was.

Said child was a school year below my child, which means they'll be sitting their GCSEs next summer 

Mind, the SmallestCub's new-in-September school has a new uniform from September, which involves shirts and ties instead of their current polos. That could test even my powers of hanging-up-properly-combined-with-not-really-caring-much.[/QUOTE]
Look out for the Teflon non-iron shirts and trousers.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2018)

The Beeb said that the government will be holding a crunch meeting . Will that include crisps, crackers and nuts ?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5298587, member: 10119"]We had a simply _joyous_ NorthernRail experience at the weekend - between cancellations, late-running, missed connections, trains over-full of tired sandy west yorkshire folk who had been to the seaside and the very shouty drunk woman who we all endured together from Preston to Accrington it was an utter delight, I tell you. And meant that my children got to experience the joys of an after-midnight payday-weekend taxi rank. As we arrived the SmallestCub said 'I hope the same thing doesn't happen as last time we got a train back late and a taxi' - which befuddled me until he reminded me about a journey home from the 2017 Hydrogen Hack that has us waiting at the rank with the party drunks and included fisticuffs about four people ahead of us in the queueueue. Fortunately it didn't; we were still a good four metres back from the start of the queueue when it kicked off, with much Loud Swearing. And fisticuffs.

"I think they've drunk too much beer, mum."
"I think you're probably right."
"I don't think he should have queue jumped because it isn't fair..."
"Well, quite. It's not Terribly British, either!"
"...but I don't think she should have grabbed his arm, or that either of them should have shoved and sworn like that."
"Nope, me neither."


"Mum, I don't think I'm going to drink beer."
"Well, I hope you won't for a good long while, but I suspect you might change your mind and want to try it in a few years time..."
(most doubtfully) "Hmmmm."
"...and the chances are that at least once you will drink too much of it, and then the next day you will swear the you're never ever EVER going to do that again."
"Hmm... maybe. I don't think so though."

*lady behind us in queueueue nearly wets herself laughing*
*chap behind us in queueueueue is confused*
*lady behind us in queueueueueueue explains in whispers and the giggling spreads a bit further back along the queueueueueueueueueue.*[/QUOTE]
I read that as" Neanderthal Rail " .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> That’s why I started doing all my own washing and ironing about three years ago. I got fed up of having odd socks in my drawer, or my son’s socks.
> 
> She’s obviously more cunning than I thought.


Have you finished your washing and ironing yet ?


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The Beeb said that the government will be holding a crunch meeting . Will that include crisps, crackers and nuts ?


Well there are a few that are 'crackers' in the government at the mo, the odd nut too.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2018)

Day 2 of Home Alone . I can see that rain does have it's advantages after filling and carrying 14 watering cans full of water to water various things .
Our water butts are becoming depleted due to all of the watering so I'm restricting it to the pond .
My evening meal last night was utterly tasteless ! If it hadn't been for the writing on the packaging I couldn't have guessed what it was . Rubber ! 
I noticed that they have managed to reduce the salt to an undetectable level, but that was soon sorted .
Due to this heatwave I thought it was only appropriate that I should watch " Ice Cold in Alex " ! I didn't manage to see all of it as I kept getting up and down doing things . Oh yes ! just remembered ! It was looking out for the Hedgehog .
I did see the bit with the Bristol Beaufighter flying past .


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2018)

I have seen a frog in the garden. So I have put out (in the shade) a shallow bowl of water with some stones in it, the frog can have some water if he or she needs it. I think one of the cats is drinking the water.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Jul 2018)

I'd normally go to bed at 9, but tonight it's 50 mins early thanks to another power cut, 1 wk after the last. I think Melbourne's power grid is getting senile.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have seen a frog in the garden. So I have put out (in the shade) a shallow bowl of water with some stones in it, the frog can have some water if he or she needs it. I think one of the cats is drinking the water.


We've got a 'Bee Water' dish (a plant pot holder full of Marbles) and the Cats drink the water in that.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> We've got a 'Bee Water' dish (a plant pot holder full of Marbles) and the Cats drink the water in that.



Like this,


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2018)

Do bees need water? I didn't know that. What happens if the bee's knees get wet?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Nothing worse than those 'Donkey Jacket' Blazers that everyone wore back in the 70s, I refused to wear one and made my parents fork out for a 'Barathea' one instead (as worn by the 'cool kids')


A man's gotta take a stand on some things.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> A man's gotta take a stand on some things.


Too true, I also used to wear my Fawn Pinstripe 'Oxford Bags' trousers instead of the regulation Blue or Black trousers as "My other trousers are in the wash Sir".


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sounds like a step backwards on the Uniform front. one of the advantages of German schools is that there's no uniform requirement.


Nor in the U.S., unless you go to parochial school. Then, you've got a uniform.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Too true, I also used to wear my Fawn Pinstripe 'Oxford Bags' trousers instead of the regulation Blue or Black trousers as "My other trousers are in the wash Sir".



These could have been mine,


----------



## pjd57 (3 Jul 2018)

It's hot in Glasgow again today.

We'll be dining in the garden again today.
Going for 10 in a row !


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2018)

Sounds like you folks all need air conditioning.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like you folks all need is *to stop moaning about the weather*.



FTFY.


----------



## gaijintendo (3 Jul 2018)

Didn't we used to call Heat Waves "Summer"? They were hot, and were some time between May and September


----------



## GM (3 Jul 2018)

Have I missed something here, what's happened to our leader @User14044 . Is he lying on a beach somewhere on another freebie holiday  

I do hope he's OK


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2018)

GM said:


> Have I missed something here, what's happened to our leader @User14044 . Is he lying on a beach somewhere on another freebie holiday
> 
> I do hope he's OK


Ain't he back in work the canteen


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Ain't he back in work the canteen



You're thinking of @potsy


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You're thinking of @potsy


Ah so I am.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Ah so I am.



Still miss @User14044 though.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Do bees need water? I didn't know that. What happens if the bee's knees get wet?


That's the idea of the marbles, they're so the Bees can stand on them and then they don't drown.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Do bees need water? I didn't know that. What happens if the bee's knees get wet?


You hive to give them a tap on the leg....


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I now have a really whacking great big purple bruise on the inside of my left thigh where I jammed the saddle into it on Saturday night. It's really rather sore.
> 
> On the upsides, my broadband is speeding up again - instead of being 1/10 of what it should be, it's now 1/3 of what it should be. When the best you can get is 1.5 mb/s, the difference is startling.



I did something similar a few weeks ago, missed the clip and foot slipped of the pedal, banged the side of my arse on the nose of the saddle staying on and ended up with a bruise the stretched from hip to knee, for a week I could only sit on one cheek.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> I did something similar a few weeks ago, missed the clip and foot slipped of the pedal, banged the side of my arse on the nose of the saddle staying on and ended up with a bruise the stretched from hip to knee, for a week I could only sit on one cheek.


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


>




Amongst my medication is low dose aspirin and clopidogrel, one's a blood thinner and one's anti clotting, which probably explains the size of the bruise in relation to the minor knock that caused it.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> Not just you.
> 
> Sock pairs are hung next to each other. All garments have to have matching pegs that either compliment or match the item. I have a mixture of white, coloured and wooden pegs in large and small sizes plus some special non-marking pegs for delicates.
> Everything has to be reshaped carefully too to make ironing easier. I hate ironing but I am very particular about it. Although I'm loving taking all the ironing outside for the past few weeks.



I would have awarded at least 3 likes for this post if I could.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> You have a milk crate with room for 6 bottles arranged in two threes, side by side and parallel to the handle. You have 5 empty bottles for the milkman to collect. Do you A/ leave an empty space in the middle or B/ only put out 4 bottles so as to maintain symmetry in the crate?



You drink an additional pint of milk before bed to ensure that the crate is full and symetrical.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5299239, member: 10119"]I think so too. But am counting my relative blessings - the school originally tried to go for shirt, tie and blazer a few years back but that was hugely unpopular in the student and parent consultations so they didn't change it, had a rethink, and came up with this instead which they found easier to get accepted by enough families to implement.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like they are wasting a lot of time and energy there. Why the insistence about Uniforms at all?


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jul 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> You hive to give them a tap on the leg....




Good grief, the things you come across when you haven't got your gun.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2018)

I've been sent home with a migrane. As I get the whole package, including visual problems and nausea, I'm not much use in a job that requires me to see well, think fast and climb ladders...


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> That's very kind of you Reynard.
> 
> I've had a difficult relationship with him for many years, culminating in having to intervene when he attacked our daughter one afternoon 5 or 6 years ago (mainly verbally but some physical too). He had paranoid personality disorder which meant that almost anything anyone said or did had the chance of being misconstrued as a personal attack. He rang me up when our youngest got her first boyfriend (at 17 for goodness sake) and told me that she needed a boyfriend because she wasn't loved at home.
> 
> A stroke 4 years ago seemed to take all the malice out of him for a few years, but it's been sneaking back. Add to that an obsession with the medical profession trying (and eventually succeeding) in poisoning him and you can perhaps start to see why I don't give two hoots about his problems, other than for the damage it is doing to the people around him, his wife in particular. My wife has long seen him for what he is, and has helped her mum come to terms with all this. It was at her instigation that the Memory Clinic appointments led to this diagnosis. The net effect is that he can no longer drive, and all the official complaints he has lodged against various members of the medical profession can now be discarded. Other than that, everything just carries on as before, and all who have to come into contact with him carry on with their various coping strategies.



It's keeping your *own* sanity that's the hard bit. And that of your immediate family. Dad would get violent and abusive, and it's kind of funny how family friends and other relations (not that we had many) seemed to disappear out of the picture. It leaves you feeling really isolated.

A sympathetic ear, in these situations, is a godsend.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> I did something similar a few weeks ago, missed the clip and foot slipped of the pedal, banged the side of my arse on the nose of the saddle staying on and ended up with a bruise the stretched from hip to knee, for a week I could only sit on one cheek.



Ouch!!! 

Though  regarding the sitting arrangements.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been sent home with a migrane. As I get the whole package, including visual problems and nausea, I'm not much use in a job that requires me to see well, think fast and climb ladders...



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2018)

In addition to the bruising from the oops moment on the bike, I also (somehow) managed to pull a muscle in my groin last night. Talk about ouch!...


----------



## Hitchington (3 Jul 2018)

Switzerland just had a shot. It went over.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5299914, member: 9609"]Perfect summers evening, blue skies and no wind - Do I watch the football live, or do I ride into the sunset and watch it on the video later?[/QUOTE]


Watch it live. This is a great tournament.


----------



## GM (3 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5299914, member: 9609"]Perfect summers evening, blue skies and no wind - Do I watch the football live, or do I ride into the sunset and watch it on the video later?[/QUOTE]


I'm thinking the same, the roads might be quieter and it should be a bit cooler.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jul 2018)

Stuff the football, get out on your bike!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2018)

Sitting in the garden enjoying my Pork and Kentucky Bourbon sausages & mash, a bee flew towards the Coleman’s English mustard on the sausages probably wanting to pollinate it


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Sitting in the garden enjoying my Pork and Kentucky Bourbon sausages & mash, a bee flew towards the Coleman’s English mustard on the sausages probably wanting to pollinate it




That would have woken it up if it had landed.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2018)

And the bourbon would have knocked it out!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2018)

I’ve just cut the grass on the shady side of the garden that’s still green.
It didn’t take long!


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2018)

I cut some grass today too. Well, it just turns to dust when it gets spat out the back of the mower.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2018)

I only did the green grass... the yellow parts can wait until they’ve grown a bit.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I only did he green grass... the yellow parts can wait until they’ve grown a bit.



LOL, makes sense.

It's not so much the grass that's been growing here, but the weeds...


----------



## MikeG (3 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's keeping your *own* sanity that's the hard bit. And that of your immediate family. Dad would get violent and abusive, and it's kind of funny how family friends and other relations (not that we had many) seemed to disappear out of the picture. It leaves you feeling really isolated.
> 
> A sympathetic ear, in these situations, is a godsend.



We haven't had "violent and abusive" yet, but a self-centred nasty person with Alzheimers.....it is surely only a matter of time. My sanity isn't an issue, as I have nothing to do with him (he lives in Leicester), but his poor wife, who is 87, is a constant worry for us. Thanks so much for your thoughts, which are very much appreciated.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's keeping your *own* sanity that's the hard bit. And that of your immediate family. Dad would get violent and abusive, and it's kind of funny how family friends and other relations (not that we had many) seemed to disappear out of the picture. It leaves you feeling really isolated.



It can get particularly bad when the abusive person 'gaslights' by making it appear to friends and family that everything is fine and normal, so whenever you go for help you are ignored or worse, criticised as the people around support the abuser. Such people are called 'flying monkeys' after the Wizard of Oz characters.

Keeping sane and getting support is vital: I'm astonished how many men in our addiction detox programme ended up there because they were self medicating due to an abusive relationship.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2018)

It is to be noted that it is not easy to watch a football match, when a cat decides, for the first time, to sit on the tv stand.


----------



## Katherine (3 Jul 2018)

We've had a lovely time sitting in the evening sunshine with the family. None of the neighbours were outside!


----------



## TVC (3 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> We've had a lovely time sitting in the evening sunshine with the family. None of the neighbours were outside!


M&S was lovely and quiet this evening.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2018)

I have been adopted on a part-time basis, by next door's cat.  She is very old, and likes to visit my garden, wander into the kitchen and ask for food. She eats the same brand of food as Bob and Kizzy, and my neighbours are happy for me to give her small amounts of food. She used to be very much a "stay at home" cat, but in this warmer weather she is outside a lot. She follows me around the garden, and sits near me when I am in my garden lounger.

Bob does not seem bothered, but Kizzy is more nervous about another cat being in the kitchen. As Tiger is very old, she is always wanting to be near people. She is a lovely dark brown/black stripey cat, who "talks" a lot.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> It can get particularly bad when the abusive person 'gaslights' by making it appear to friends and family that everything is fine and normal, so whenever you go for help you are ignored or worse, criticised as the people around support the abuser. Such people are called 'flying monkeys' after the Wizard of Oz characters.
> 
> Keeping sane and getting support is vital: I'm astonished how many men in our addiction detox programme ended up there because they were self medicating due to an abusive relationship.



^^^ This.

Mum and I know that feeling so well. It was a relief when the end came.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have been adopted on a part-time basis, by next door's cat.  She is very old, and likes to visit my garden, wander into the kitchen and ask for food. She eats the same brand of food as Bob and Kizzy, and my neighbours are happy for me to give her small amounts of food. She used to be very much a "stay at home" cat, but in this warmer weather she is outside a lot. She follows me around the garden, and sits near me when I am in my garden lounger.
> 
> Bob does not seem bothered, but Kizzy is more nervous about another cat being in the kitchen. As Tiger is very old, she is always wanting to be near people. She is a lovely dark brown/black stripey cat, who "talks" a lot.



Ah bless, Tiger sounds lovely


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughts, which are very much appreciated.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2018)

I think I've calmed down enough after the football to have that  and the last doughnut.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ah bless, Tiger sounds lovely



She is lovely. She is very ill (heart problems), and very old. I think she gets disorientated and wants company. On Thursday, her home will be Flee "bombed" so I have been warned that Tiger will be out all day. I have thought about putting a very old towel or sheet on the patio in the shade for her. 

During this hot weather, Bob and Kizzy have their favourite "nests" in the front garden, so Tiger can be with me in the back garden.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> She is lovely. She is very ill (heart problems), and very old. I think she gets disorientated and wants company. On Thursday, her home will be Flee "bombed" so I have been warned that Tiger will be out all day. I have thought about putting a very old towel or sheet on the patio in the shade for her.
> 
> During this hot weather, Bob and Kizzy have their favourite "nests" in the front garden, so Tiger can be with me in the back garden.



Sounds like a plan xxx Maybe a bowl of cold water too.

Poppy and Lexi love splashing in their big "Torus" water bowl.

Give Tiger a gentle chin tickle from me when you see her next.


----------



## midlife (3 Jul 2018)

Just caught some Wimbledon onotje news and the court looks very stripey...a bit off putting..thank goodness I have no interest


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2018)

Good idea about the bowl of water. Bob and Kizzy have a water bowl, but it would mean that Tiger can get a drink without getting past Kizzy. 

My neighbour's father died about ten days ago, and she works part-time, and they have a seven year old son. I am pleased to be able to help by keeping Tiger company.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Jul 2018)

I may have mentioned I work for a French multinational company, and that I've been doing French beginner lessons this year. Well, yesterday I completely ran out of work to do, but had trouble getting my manager (who's French) alone for a few minutes to discuss my next task. So I spent most of the day revising my French, and then left early, but not before sending my manager an email entirely in French.  Text of email is below:


> J’ai révisé mon français ce matin. Je ne pouvais pas trouver de travail d'ingénierie de systèmes. Je partir tôt aujourd'hui, si cela vous convient.
> Excuses pour mon mauvais français! J'espère que tout était correct.
> À demain,
> --- Victor.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2018)

Is "Veuillez excuser" better than "excuses pour" @Reynard?

The "vous convient" sounds odd as well. It needs the subjunctive, I think, err  S'il vous conviennent?


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

Aaaargh, this is not a good thing to torment my sleep deprived and football overloaded brain tonight... 

It is, however, completely understandable.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2018)

Yes, sorry @Shut Up Legs, it is completely understandable, which is the main thing, after all.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes, sorry @Shut Up Legs, it is completely understandable, which is the main thing, after all.


Both your suggestions make sense to me, though I'm hardly an expert. I could also have used _tâche _instead of _travail_.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

Linking the first two sentences with car or parce que would make it scan better, and it should be je _vais_ partir.

Pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît excuser etc etc etc would also work better.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2018)

My corrections above were done off the top of my head.

I have goggled it, and found 
https://mymemory.translated.net/en/English/French/please-excuse-my-bad-french

Veuillez excuser is probably the formal version, like what I was tort many decades ago.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2018)

It is time I wasn't here, time for  and retiring to bed.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

Yeah, time for  and then bath and bed.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jul 2018)

Here's the ancient, recklessly cheap compound table after I took it to bits, gave it a bit of tender loving care, and put it back together again




. Who knows if it was worth the effort? Time will tell shortly.

I couldn't resist using Finish Line Wet lube on the leadscrew and sliding surfaces.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Sitting in the garden enjoying my Pork and Kentucky Bourbon sausages & mash, a bee flew towards the Coleman’s English mustard on the sausages probably wanting to pollinate it


Old #9!


----------



## alicat (4 Jul 2018)

I am going to have a difficult conversation with my French manager today. I will be here later today, but not necessarily displaying as much sang froid as normal.


----------



## Katherine (4 Jul 2018)

alicat said:


> I am going to have a difficult conversation with my French manager today. I will be here later today, but not necessarily displaying as much sang froid as normal.


Good luck


----------



## MikeG (4 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Here's the ancient, recklessly cheap compound table after I took it to bits, gave it a bit of tender loving care, and put it back together again
> View attachment 417593
> . Who knows if it was worth the effort? Time will tell shortly.
> 
> I couldn't resist using Finish Line Wet lube on the leadscrew and sliding surfaces.



Is that from a pillar drill, or maybe a milling machine? I guess it could even have come from a morticer. I've got half of one, which is just ballast without the other half!


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have been adopted on a part-time basis, by next door's cat.  She is very old, and likes to visit my garden, wander into the kitchen and ask for food. She eats the same brand of food as Bob and Kizzy, and my neighbours are happy for me to give her small amounts of food. She used to be very much a "stay at home" cat, but in this warmer weather she is outside a lot. She follows me around the garden, and sits near me when I am in my garden lounger.
> 
> Bob does not seem bothered, but Kizzy is more nervous about another cat being in the kitchen. As Tiger is very old, she is always wanting to be near people. She is a lovely dark brown/black stripey cat, who "talks" a lot.


We've been adopted by lots of cats, 2 of which live/lived with us permanently but now we get visits from one of next doors cats, Mao, next door but ones cat, Woody, and a big fluffy black and white Tom-cat who doesn't appear to have a home but walks around like he owns ours. Mind he wasn't around much last weekend but then he's come back and just slept and eaten for the past couple of days so I suspect he's been 'Tomcatting', he certainly looks very 'pleased' with himself.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2018)

I saw 2 Hedgehogs in the garden last night . I will have to try getting some peanuts as most of the food I put down is eaten by neighbour's cat's .
I didn't know that cats ate meal worms .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2018)

The filling in peeps have arrived to fill in the holes that the hole makers made when they were looking for the broken electric cable .


----------



## mybike (4 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The filling in peeps have arrived to fill in the holes that the hole makers made when they were looking for the broken electric cable .



A stretch of road on the way into town was dug up at the beginning of the year to put a new liner in the gas main*. Since then I think every house along that stretch has had a hole dug outside it at least once. There was even a weekend when they came along, put traffic lights in but no one turned up to dig a hole.

*That's what it looked like, they said they were replacing the gas main.


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2018)

mybike said:


> A stretch of road on the way into town was dug up at the beginning of the year to put a new liner in the gas main*. Since then I think every house along that stretch has had a hole dug outside it at least once. There was even a weekend when they came along, put traffic lights in but no one turned up to dig a hole.
> 
> *That's what it looked like, they said they were replacing the gas main.



Sounds like they've been connecting people to the new main.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> Is that from a pillar drill, or maybe a milling machine? I guess it could even have come from a morticer. I've got half of one, which is just ballast without the other half!


I use it on a pillar drill. It's an earlier version of the Axminster Power Tool one. 
https://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ct1-compound-table-400385 

The backlash is pretty awful but if you always approach the next hole in the same direction, you can partially avoid that problem.


----------



## Katherine (4 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> We've had a lovely time sitting in the evening sunshine with the family. None of the neighbours were outside!



It's all everyone is talking about. I am in a minority of 1 of people who didn't watch it.
Now the school fair is going to finish early on Saturday afternoon so everyone gets home in time to watch England.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2018)

I'm having a holiday, on my regular day off. At least everyone else is off as well. Plenty of fireworks going off, and dogs informing me of the firework news.


----------



## alicat (4 Jul 2018)

I have handed in my notice and we have agreed a leaving date of end Sept. I am énormément fière of my diplomatic skills.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm having a holiday, on my regular day off. At least everyone else is off as well. Plenty of fireworks going off, and dogs informing me of the firework news.



Happy 4th, @Gravity Aided


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

Well, my broadband is almost back up to speed after almost a week of everything being plugged into the test socket.

I also think I may have found the source of the irritating dropouts. Took some pics of the external wiring yesterday, and it looks like the junction box isn't sealed properly. Will wait till the sun moves round and stick a longer lens on the camera to double check.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

My first ever grape crop is coming on lovely.  I have snipped out some of the bunches not to over-stress a young vine, and hopefully I will have eight nice big bunches of grapes.

My mulberries are starting to ripen as well. Scarfed a handful straight off the tree and they're lovely and sweet. Only downside - they don't half stain your fingers.


----------



## Hitchington (4 Jul 2018)

It's coming home.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Happy 4th, @Gravity Aided


Thank You. Mrs. GA informs me that the neighboring town's 4th of July fete, including huge flea market that takes up most of the town, is 50 years old. A parade with bicycles is also planned, but it is too hot and humid for me to ride today.(A touch of asthma).


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> My first ever grape crop is coming on lovely.  I have snipped out some of the bunches not to over-stress a young vine, and hopefully I will have eight nice big bunches of grapes.
> 
> My mulberries are starting to ripen as well. Scarfed a handful straight off the tree and they're lovely and sweet. Only downside - they don't half stain your fingers.


Ours have been in for a couple of weeks, _concurrant_ with the raspberries.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2018)

Mulberries are so plentiful here, they are a main reason why I have fenders on most of my bicycles.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mulberries are so plentiful here, they are a main reason why I have fenders on most of my bicycles.



Yeah... Purple bottom time otherwise...  It's like I don't want to be cutting the grass under my two trees when the crop is really ripe. 

I have an American friend hailing from Michigan who lives a couple of villages along. She always always avails herself of my mulberries.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

Had a very nice lunch. Guacamole with fingers of toast to dunk, plus crackers, cheese (stilton & vintage cheddar) and my home made tomato and chilli chutney. Oh and two mugs of tea.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2018)

I've just seen an elderly cyclist risking his life turning around in the middle of the road at a set of traffic lights . I don't know if he just couldn't be bothered in stopping and putting his foot down or not .
Whatever he thought he was doing proved that he wasn't used to the 2 sets of traffic lights at Lacock on the A350 . Whilst waiting at the first set of lights on red they will release the vehicles behind , the other problem is that the 2 lanes converge into one so there becomes a race between vehicles trying to fit in to the gap .
Thinking it was safe to do what he was doing as the lights were red he didn't realize the other lights could have changed to green .
Locals know of the problem and take care using them .


----------



## Biscuit (4 Jul 2018)

We all had a great lunch too, at the Zetland Arms. Crabs all round...Err.
@Fab Foodie @Hill Wimp you


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Had a very nice lunch. Guacamole with fingers of toast to dunk, plus crackers, cheese (stilton & vintage cheddar) and my home made tomato and chilli chutney. Oh and two mugs of tea.



I hear avocadoes may be coming down in price, something to do with preserving them so they stay fresh in the market longer.
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0963996909000593
Candelilla Wax appears to be a good treatment for the avocado in the store, so it lasts longer.


----------



## MikeG (4 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> .......I am in a minority of 1 of people who didn't watch it.........



Not here you're not. I didn't watch it either. It's cricket season, dammit!


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> Not here you're not. I didn't watch it either. It's cricket season, dammit!



I didn't either, I was tidying up in the garden


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Jul 2018)

Took delivery of my Aston Martin V12 Vantage today. Gunmetal grey.








Only 15.99 plus postage from
Amazon!


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> We've been adopted by lots of cats, 2 of which live/lived with us permanently but now we get visits from one of next doors cats, Mao, next door but ones cat, Woody, and a big fluffy black and white Tom-cat who doesn't appear to have a home but walks around like he owns ours. Mind he wasn't around much last weekend but then he's come back and just slept and eaten for the past couple of days so I suspect he's been 'Tomcatting', he certainly looks very 'pleased' with himself.



A 'Fluffy' update, he was in all night then got up for his brekkie then straight back to his spot on the Settee......................still there fast off.


----------



## TVC (4 Jul 2018)

Biscuit said:


> View attachment 417673
> 
> We all had a great lunch too, at the Zetland Arms. Crabs all round...Err.
> @Fab Foodie @Hill Wimp you


Always great to see Dave.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jul 2018)

Biscuit said:


> View attachment 417673
> 
> We all had a great lunch too, at the Zetland Arms. Crabs all round...Err.
> @Fab Foodie @Hill Wimp you


Most splendid company indeed....
Thanks for dropping-by!


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I hear avocadoes may be coming down in price, something to do with preserving them so they stay fresh in the market longer.
> https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0963996909000593
> Candelilla Wax appears to be a good treatment for the avocado in the store, so it lasts longer.



I always keep avocados in the veg drawer in the fridge.

Avocados for destined for Casa Reynard are acquired, either on a very good street market I know (which is truly excellent for fruit & veg), or on yellow sticker. I don't mind the very ripe, squishy ones if I'm going to use them straight off. Though if I want keepers, I buy them when they're still hard; they'll keep up to a month in the fridge, and ripen slowly at the same time.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> I acquired a grape vine with this house; it produces so many grapes I can't keep up with juicing them. One day I might have a go at making wine with them, although all the sterilising puts me off a bit.
> 
> View attachment 417703



Mmmmmmm, those look fabby!

You could always make grape jelly.  It's lovely on hot buttered toast. Or with peanut butter on toast...

My past experiences with black grapes is that I usually lose out in a direct competition with the birds. Either I've had to pick them woefully under ripe, or I don't get any at all. Hence I now have a green variety called Phoenix, which I'm hoping will pass under the radar of those pesky tweeters. 

P.S. It's the same with cherries. The birds ignore my yellow Bigarreau ones until they're extremely ripe.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5301356, member: 21629"]We do this in my country:

View attachment 417709


It's CDs on a tree and it works.[/QUOTE]
Classical music?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jul 2018)

TVC said:


> Always great to see Dave.


A most gorgeous little rascal terrier was there too. Alfie, I think I'm in


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2018)

User said:


> The psoriasis on my hands has flared up quite badly in the last few days - so much so I’ve had to cancel my Pilates session tonight, as I can’t hold things easily. Looks like a trip to the quack is on the cards for tomorrow.



my psoriasis has improved lately with so much sun, still cant wear shorts though


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5301356, member: 21629"]We do this in my country:

View attachment 417709


It's CDs on a tree and it works.[/QUOTE]

Oooh, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> Grape jelly was the first thing I did with them, but I wasn't that struck on it for the amount of effort involved in getting it to set. I just mash and strain them and drink the juice.



There is a dark secret to grape jelly, as grapes are pretty low in pectin. And that's apples - windfall's will do. 2 parts grape to 1 part apple works well. Just chop up roughly and throw them in with the fruit, peel, core and all. Plus the apples give it a bit more "zing"


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> Yeah, I did that.



Fair enough


----------



## MikeG (4 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I always keep avocados in the veg drawer in the fridge.
> 
> Avocados for destined for Casa Reynard are acquired, either on a very good street market I know (which is truly excellent for fruit & veg), or on yellow sticker. I don't mind the very ripe, squishy ones if I'm going to use them straight off. Though if I want keepers, I buy them when they're still hard; they'll keep up to a month in the fridge, and ripen slowly at the same time.



I once camped under an avocado tree in the bush in Africa. It was probably Kenya or Tanzania. In the night, baboons in the tree chucked avocados at the tent for half an hour or more. They clearly didn't want us there.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> I once camped under an avocado tree in the bush in Africa. It was probably Kenya or Tanzania. In the night, baboons in the tree chucked avocados at the tent for half an hour or more. They clearly didn't want us there.





Though maybe not quite so amusing at the time, I'd imagine. Avocados, especially unripe ones, make quite formidable missiles...

P.S. I have an avocado tree. Well sapling. It's only about 6 inches tall and resides in a pot.


----------



## MikeG (4 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Though maybe not quite so amusing at the time, I'd imagine. Avocados, especially unripe ones, make quite formidable missiles...
> 
> P.S. I have an avocado tree. Well sapling. It's only about 6 inches tall and resides in a pot.




, that's neither a tree nor a sapling. Does it have matchsticks pushed into its sides?


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Though maybe not quite so amusing at the time, I'd imagine. Avocados, especially unripe ones, make quite formidable missiles...
> 
> P.S. I have an avocado tree. Well sapling. It's only about 6 inches tall and resides in a pot.


My daughter worked for a couple of months at a remote elephant sanctuary in Sri Lanka. If annoyed, the animals would pick up large balls of dung with their trunks and hurl them at her.


----------



## TVC (4 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> There is a dark secret to grape jelly, as grapes are pretty low in pectin. And that's apples - windfall's will do. 2 parts grape to 1 part apple works well. Just chop up roughly and throw them in with the fruit, peel, core and all. Plus the apples give it a bit more "zing"


Or add pectin, because windfall apples aren't about at this time of year.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

TVC said:


> Or add pectin, because windfall apples aren't about at this time of year.



Actually, unripe apples are a brilliant source of pectin.  I said windfalls, because grapes usually ripen mid to late September.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> My daughter worked for a couple of months at a remote elephant sanctuary in Sri Lanka. If annoyed, the animals would pick up large balls of dung with their trunks and hurl them at her.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> , that's neither a tree nor a sapling. Does it have matchsticks pushed into its sides?



Well, it *was* taller, but the female parental unit left it outside too long last year and the top got nipped by frost. It was nearly a foot and a half tall then. But I cut off the frost damaged bit and it sprouted from the bottom.

It germinated in my compost heap, btw.


----------



## TVC (4 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Actually, unripe apples are a brilliant source of pectin.  I said windfalls, because grapes usually ripen mid to late September.


Actually pectin is available all year round in the supermarket.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2018)

Certo.
Pot heads use it to cleanse their system before a drug test.
Costs about 2-4 dollars US.


----------



## TVC (4 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Certo.
> Pot heads use it to cleanse their system before a drug test.


I will bow to your experience


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


>


She was eighteen and was the only European there. She had an absolutely wonderful time.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

TVC said:


> Actually pectin is available all year round in the supermarket.



Indeed, and I always have some in just in case I come a cropper. But I prefer to use apples for three reasons. One, it adds a sharpness to preserves that would otherwise be on the sweet side, two, it actually enhances flavour, and three, not adding extra liquid makes things easier to set.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> Yeah, I did that too. It adds a glutinous quality and a not that nice taste. Honest folks, I do know how to make jam, I have been doing it for years.



^^^ this. About the pectin.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2018)

I had a grape vine, but the top has died off this winter, so I'm starting over . Probably Muller-Thurgau variety. Make the old family hooch again.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had a grape vine, but the top has died off this winter, so I'm starting over . Probably Muller-Thurgau variety. Make the old family hooch again.



Mine is Phoenix.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2018)

Vignoles, Ravat 51, even better for my area here, according to agricultural agent.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

I just had a sunny spot available and bought the vine on a whim. 

In the 14th century, the Bishop of Ely had his own private vineyard just up the road from here.


----------



## TVC (4 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Vignoles, Ravat 51, even better for my area here, according to agricultural agent.


Strange as it turns out, but large parts of Southern Englad are great for viniculture, it's just a shame that we spent most of the last 1000 years growing cereal crops instead of importing them. But thankfully this has changed, so leaving our farmers with no choice but to plant a long yealding, tempremental crop open to the vaguaries of public taste.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2018)

I did run across this a while ago (on the radio probably) that the geology in the south of the UK is the same as that of the Champagne region of France.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2018)

I have a few vineyards around me, there may be a bike tour and some espionage afoot. I shall report back with findings.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2018)

Sunset Lake and Mackinaw Valley are near enough to me, and PK Unkorked would be near my cousins' house.
http://www.mackinawvalleyvineyard.com/mvv/
https://www.enjoyillinois.com/taste...and-vineyards/listing/white-oak-vineyards-inc
https://www.enjoyillinois.com/taste...isting/pk-unkorked-wine-shop-and-tasting-room


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I did run across this a while ago (on the radio probably) that the geology in the south of the UK is the same as that of the Champagne region of France.


It is,which is why the vineyards along the Kent and Sussex border do so well at making sparkling wines and why the French are investing heavily in the land around there. Either that or it's a stealth invasion.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2018)

Another hot sultry day is dawning on the beach.


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2018)

The washing machine has leaked flooding the kitchen.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2018)

It has been a busy morning. First of all it was lay on your back and have tummy tickles and ear rubs ! Schrodie likes that . Then put the recycling out and then water the plants . 
I've noticed that dead plants don't seem to need as much water as the other type . Another thing is that plants don't help themselves by being camouflaged !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2018)

I just had a hot flush ! They seem to be getting more frequent .


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> The washing machine has leaked flooding the kitchen.



hmmm.... I'm involved in negotiations with mine too. It keeps cutting out midway through a cycle.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5301659, member: 45"]I have 4 reasons.[/QUOTE]

Yeah same here.

4. Because @Reynard recommended it and she’s forgotten more about Home-made food than I’ll ever know.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Jul 2018)

New dishwasher being delivered this afternoon.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2018)

A word of advice ! If you feel like rolling around in the dirt wanting your tummy tickled . Don't do it when or where I'm watering !


----------



## Lavender Rose (5 Jul 2018)

I am not too upset about being at work today.....early start....finish at 2:15....Osteopath at 3:15 then get out on the bike (stiffness permitting)

Then three lovely sunny days at the Kent County Show taking care of the horse competition collecting ring!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Jul 2018)

Weekly cycle wash completed. Spot the mistake.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Weekly cycle wash completed. Spot the mistake.


You appear to have also washed some other clothes by mistake.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5301356, member: 21629"]We do this in my country:

View attachment 417709


It's CDs on a tree and it works.[/QUOTE]

I was wondering who was buying Kanye West CD's

Explains a lot


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Jul 2018)

StuAff said:


> You appear to have also washed some other clothes by mistake.



Not true - all cycling gear


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> The short things like socks should be hanging in the middle, and the long stuff like bib shorts on the outside?



We’ll have to agree to disagree on that one.

Short stuff on the outside allows the breeze to get at the long stuff inside.

If you put the long stuff on the outside then the wind is blocked from getting at the inside stuff.

Also, the socks are wool and take longer to dry and so should be on the outside.


----------



## Asa Post (5 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Weekly cycle wash completed. Spot the mistake.


Yellow and green pegs mixed up.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Jul 2018)

Asa Post said:


> Yellow and green pegs mixed up.



Phew! Well done.

Was worried for a moment it was only me who thought like that.

Just so you can relax... I did correct the pegging after the photo was taken.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> It's a fair point. And one of the reasons why I now have a traditional straight-line washing line rather than one like yours .



I thought about getting one of those, but realised it could lead to a burglar garrotting themself while wondering around my property in the dark.

Remember. It’s our responsibility to ensure that criminals don’t injure themselves due to our thoughtlessness while stealing our stuff.


----------



## screenman (5 Jul 2018)

User said:


> Our dishwasher’s on its final warning.



Ours is 6 weeks old.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jul 2018)

Our dishwasher is 51 years old

52 in August


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> Our dishwasher is 51 years old
> 
> 52 in August



I'm 44.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Weekly cycle wash completed. Spot the mistake.
> View attachment 417772


The pegs on the socks, they alternate green, yellow, green, yellow.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> The pegs on the socks, they alternate green, yellow, green, yellow.



There’s an echo around here. There’s an echo around here.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> There’s an echo around here. There’s an echo around here.


Nah, you not swapped the pegs round yet, that's all.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jul 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Another hot sultry day is dawning on the beach.


It’s in full flow now....


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2018)

I moved my tricycle from my garage down to work, for use there.
A new denizen may join the stable of steel steeds at home,
so space may be needed.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Phew! Well done.
> 
> Was worried for a moment it was only me who thought like that.
> 
> Just so you can relax... I did correct the pegging after the photo was taken.


I’ve almost given- up pegs in favour of hangers for most items. For smalls use one of those thingamybobs withlots of clips hanging off them or those trouser hangars with clippy bits at the end.
Very quick to get in if it rains!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Jul 2018)

User13710 said:


> Putting shirts on hangers frees up space on a short washing line. I used to scorn those Betaware thingamybobs with lots of clips hanging off them, but now I see their value as a labour-saving device. And that's my last word on hanging out washing for today.



Awww...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> It is,which is why the vineyards along the Kent and Sussex border do so well at making sparkling wines and why the French are investing heavily in the land around there. Either that or it's a stealth invasion.



Not a bad fact for a teetotaler to remember  From what I understand (theoretically of course), those UK sparkling wines are actually pretty damn good.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yeah same here.
> 
> 4. Because @Reynard recommended it and she’s forgotten more about Home-made food than I’ll ever know.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2018)

I have just picked half a kilo of bigarreau cherries. 

This, of course, does not include the ones that found their way into me as opposed to into the basket.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm 44.



I'm the dishwasher here and I'm 66


----------



## User10119 (5 Jul 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> one of those thingamybobs withlots of clips hanging off them



I think you'll find its official title is The Clippy Thing.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2018)

I'm going to tootle off for a  in the


----------



## postman (5 Jul 2018)

Sad news,one of the best plants in our extra piece of land is not well.It is a Laurel,it has grown massive since we planted it years ago.Sadly for some reason the leaves are going yellow and brown with dark splotches on them.it looks terminal.Google searches say it could be the rubbish soil it is standing in.


----------



## Katherine (5 Jul 2018)

@Tenacious Sloth 

I spotted the muddled pattern of pegs and was relieved to read further on that the problem had been remedied.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5302496, member: 10119"]I think you'll find its official title is The Clippy Thing.[/QUOTE]
Thanks, I knew it must be called something! Every day’s a school day :-)


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2018)

Had a lovely ride. Stopped off at the Co-op for a cold drink, came out with two pounds of posh saussies on YS. 

I'm incorrigible, aren't I?


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Not a bad fact for a teetotaler to remember  From what I understand (theoretically of course), those UK sparkling wines are actually pretty damn good.


Oh yesh


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jul 2018)

I didn't enjoy this


----------



## StuAff (5 Jul 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> I didn't enjoy this
> 
> View attachment 417917


I'd rather not ask........


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Oh yesh



Sante!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2018)

England, after all, is just like the Riviera!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w7auXfqsqY


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2018)

Morning ! There is a lovely red sunrise at the moment .
I couldn't sleep so I thought I would get up .


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> England, after all, is just like the Riviera!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w7auXfqsqY



Whereas the reality was a bit different,


View: https://youtu.be/tcliR8kAbzc


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jul 2018)

Cooler for a little bit then scorchio!!
Even the trees at work are wilting at work ,there only about 5 year-old.

even hotter for the weekend...ahh well hose ban wont be long


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jul 2018)

StuAff said:


> I'd rather not ask........


S&M playtime.... celebrating NHS 70.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> England, after all, is just like the Riviera!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w7auXfqsqY



That’s my rose-tinted childhood! Where did it all go wrong...


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jul 2018)

Desert island discs is good today.


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jul 2018)

User said:


> We are getting another dog today....
> 
> ...I’m going to be looking after Herbie, a Yorkshire Terrier, for a few days.
> 
> And Mr R is off on holiday for another week. He’s got a medical school reunion in Manchester tomorrow and then he and Kim fly off to Majorca on Sunday for a week.


How does Jack feel about this?


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> That’s my rose-tinted childhood! Where did it all go wrong...



I was wondering about that, I was brought up in Folkestone.


----------



## Hitchington (6 Jul 2018)

Hornchurch Tesco staff rescue man with toilet roll after he is caught short whilst shopping


----------



## Threevok (6 Jul 2018)

Hitchington said:


> Hornchurch Tesco staff rescue man with toilet roll after he is caught short whilst shopping





Every little helps


----------



## Serge (6 Jul 2018)

Hitchington said:


> Hornchurch Tesco staff rescue man with toilet roll after he is caught short whilst shopping


Every Sh**ter Yelps?


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> 9 days off , place has fell apart,I need a holiday


I know the feeling! My work has more carnage than Game of Thrones at the moment.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsFeIVJfKsA


----------



## potsy (6 Jul 2018)

Just to prove that TVC is not the only one who hangs around with z-list celebrities, today I bumped into a guy whilst out walking the dog in the local park.

Chatted for a few minutes and realised it was a local radio presenter from the BBC.

No idea what he looked like but recognised his voice


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2018)

@Fab Foodie - Can you send me a signed copy of your book please?


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jul 2018)

Appraisal time at work again.
What a load of tosh.

One question says " what do you find challenging in your job?"

So ive put Filling in this form 

I'll never understand the point of these.
One to one's are bad enough..
And they seem to go on for hrs..ffs 

Are you happy Yes..
Are you happy with me..yes
End


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2018)

I had a kitchen morning. There are delicious things going on here chez Casa Reynard. 

But as it's a Friday, I'll be keeping schtum as to what. 

In other news, Lexi brought me a mouse.


----------



## postman (6 Jul 2018)

Been to town,to have my specs sorted out,one of the little screws popped out while on holiday,luckily i found it,the lens fell out,also the two rubber nose things one sort of rotted and i took the other off.All is well now,plus a visit to Boots,my ears have been itching like mad,according to the WWW 40% of us hearing aid wearers suffer from itchy ears,so let's see if the oil works.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> Appraisal time at work again.
> What a load of tosh.
> 
> One question says " what do you find challenging in your job?"
> ...



I’ve found the secret with one-to-ones in the past has been to try and gently turn them around so that you get your boss telling you how it’s going for them and how they think they’re doing. It’s tricky, but with a little finesse it can be done without them noticing.

My current boss is far too canny and so we don’t bother with one-to-ones at all unless one of us has something specific they need to discuss.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> Appraisal time at work again.
> What a load of tosh.
> 
> One question says " what do you find challenging in your job?"
> ...



I used to hate the things when I was at work, now glad I don't have to bother with them any more.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> @Fab Foodie - Can you send me a signed copy of your book please?
> 
> View attachment 417990


:-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jul 2018)

potsy said:


> Just to prove that TVC is not the only one who hangs around with z-list celebrities, today I bumped into a guy whilst out walking the dog in the local park.
> 
> Chatted for a few minutes and realised it was a local radio presenter from the BBC.
> 
> No idea what he looked like but recognised his voice


‘ Local’ radio/news/meedja people don’t count....


----------



## TVC (6 Jul 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> ‘ Local’ radio/news/meedja people don’t count....


Oi! My sister in law is one of them, she's been on the telly and everything.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Jul 2018)

TVC said:


> Oi! My sister in law is one of them, she's been on the telly and everything.


No exceptions!


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2018)

I have a lapful of purring tortoiseshell cat.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2018)

Tiger decided this evening that she absolutely must investigate the contents of my fridge to see if there is anything she would like to eat.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Tiger decided this evening that she absolutely must investigate the contents of my fridge to see if there is anything she would like to eat.



And was there anything that took her fancy?


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2018)

She had already eaten some soft cat food, and some biscuits. I think she likes cheese, but I do not want to give her anything unusual in case it upsets her delicate tummy. At home she gets all sorts of treats, but as she is not my cat, just a very frequent visitor, I just offer cat food etc.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2018)

Most cats like cheese. I know the girls certainly do.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2018)

I think she likes cheese, but it contains a lot of salt, doesn't it? If her staff give her cheese, s'okay, but I won't be doing that.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> I think she likes cheese, but it contains a lot of salt, doesn't it? If her staff give her cheese, s'okay, but I won't be doing that.



Yeah. It's why the girls only get some occasionally as a treat.

Though cream cheese and squeezy cheese go down well and have a much lower salt content.

There are always cheese dreamies though.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve found the secret with one-to-ones in the past has been to try and gently turn them around so that you get your boss telling you how it’s going for them and how they think they’re doing. It’s tricky, but with a little finesse it can be done without them noticing.
> 
> My current boss is far too canny and so we don’t bother with one-to-ones at all unless one of us has something specific they need to discuss.




my line manager is a nice lad, but hes 30 ish im 52 ,he has only worked for this company.
i play the game..he does often ask me things as most at work do about all sorts.
i am a bit of an agony aunt, but i listen and answer honestly.

his major fault is he has No concept of other peoples time!! He waffles and forgets most things at convenient times, he is very good at that,he is a manager after all...


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> *I think she likes cheese, *but it contains a lot of salt, doesn't it? If her staff give her cheese, s'okay, but I won't be doing that.


It'll give her nightmares!


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2018)

I'm going to have a  and then head off to the Land of Nod

And as it's technically not Friday anymore, I can reveal that I baked a loaf of oat and sesame bread, made tabbouleh, concocted a yoghurt, mint and garlic sauce and cooked a batch of sausages.

Had a lovely supper of cold roast lamb, tabbouleh, raw baby spinach and the yoghurt, mint and garlic sauce.  Followed by a tiffin slice.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2018)

I may lunch at a Mongolian restaurant tomorrow.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jul 2018)

Tired of Dad Dancing, I've been wondering about learning to waltz. Do you need to get a duelling scar in order to look the part? I've got a huge scar on my leg but that probably doesn't count.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Tired of Dad Dancing, I've been wondering about learning to waltz. Do you need to get a duelling scar in order to look the part? I've got a huge scar on my leg but that probably doesn't count.


It'd depend on what you were duelling with at the time, surely.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Tired of Dad Dancing, I've been wondering about learning to waltz. Do you need to get a duelling scar in order to look the part? I've got a huge scar on my leg but that probably doesn't count.



I know it's not Monday.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I know* it's not Monday.*



It's not!!!


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jul 2018)

how good?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2018)

Morning ! It wasn't half noisy last night . We had the windows wide open due to the heat .
First off there was a lot of snorting going on . I think it was a Hedgehog but couldn't see it / them as it was dark . Later on in the night I heard some loud rustling . I got up to see what was making the noise, it looked like a Fox was rolling on it's back on the lawn, I woke my wife to come and see by which time it had turned into a black cat ! . I was half asleep !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2018)

I may have boughted another bike . It is a Colnago but strangely enough they have managed to spell it using all the wrong letters . The R at the beginning must be silent as well as H at the end .


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have a lapful of purring tortoiseshell cat.


I got wokeyd up by a small nuclear furnace tortie cat purring in my ear at half 2.

Luckily I can go back to beddie-byes this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I got wokeyd up by a small nuclear furnace tortie cat purring in my ear at half 2.
> 
> Luckily I can go back to beddie-byes this morning.


I find a cat purring very soothing . Did you drift off soon after ?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I may lunch at a Mongolian restaurant tomorrow.



Have you booked your flights?

Try and avoid that soupy dish with the eyeballs floating in it that I saw in Indiana Jones.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jul 2018)

We’re off to learn how to spoon carves this morning....


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> We’re off to learn how to spoon carves this morning....


Once you start whittling who knows where it will end ?


----------



## Speicher (7 Jul 2018)

It ends up with lots of teaspoons.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Have you booked your flights?
> 
> Try and avoid that soupy dish with the eyeballs floating in it that I saw in Indiana Jones.


I think that was in India, amongst the Thugee.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning ! It wasn't half noisy last night . We had the windows wide open due to the heat .
> First off there was a lot of snorting going on . I think it was a Hedgehog but couldn't see it / them as it was dark . Later on in the night I heard some loud rustling . I got up to see what was making the noise, it looked like a Fox was rolling on it's back on the lawn, I woke my wife to come and see by which time it had turned into a black cat ! . * I was half asleep !*


So only saw half.
But a cat the size of a fox...


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2018)

Panther sighted in Britain!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> We’re off to learn how to spoon carves this morning....


Like wedding spoons?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Panther sighted in Britain!


Possibly London, eating cats.
https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/855678/big-cat-sighting-UK-puma-pictured-London-garden


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning ! It wasn't half noisy last night . We had the windows wide open due to the heat .
> First off there was a lot of snorting going on . I think it was a Hedgehog but couldn't see it / them as it was dark . Later on in the night I heard some loud rustling . I got up to see what was making the noise, it looked like a Fox was rolling on it's back on the lawn, I woke my wife to come and see by which time it had turned into a black cat ! . I was half asleep !


Sounds like a potential panther sighting to me!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Possibly London, eating cats.
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/855678/big-cat-sighting-UK-puma-pictured-London-garden


These folks know a panther is, like, 8 feet long, right?


----------



## TVC (7 Jul 2018)

It is very quiet today, I can't hear cars, there is nobody walking to the meadows and nobody gardening. They can't all be watching the cycling.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> These folks know a panther is, like, 8 feet long, right?


You've to make allowances, it is London after all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2018)

The panther is more closely related to the house cat than the other big cats, I'm told.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2018)

15:00 is fast approaching!!
Football, apparently, is coming home.

But I’m going to w*rk


----------



## StuAff (7 Jul 2018)

There's proper sport on telly, sod the Putin Cup.....

Oh, and come on Sweden!


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2018)

TVC said:


> It is very quiet today, I can't hear cars, there is nobody walking to the meadows and nobody gardening. They can't all be watching the cycling.


Quiet here today too, went out early with The Excitable Spaniel© whilst it was still relatively cool.

Got back around 10am and it was already starting to really warm up, he is just about coming round now after a snooze.

Just put the TV guide on to see what time the footie is on and saw that the TDF has started, had no idea


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2018)

Been watching the Tour on and off for 4 hours - 160 km to go when I tuned in. Looks like they will be over the line, showered and feet up watching the match before 3pm.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I find a cat purring very soothing . Did you drift off soon after ?


I don't mind the purring, it's the heat that Kizzy gives off that I can't take.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2018)

Lexi, in the mean time, has taken to sleeping wrapped around my head at night. I don't mind this in the winter, but now?!?!?!?!


----------



## screenman (7 Jul 2018)

The roads are very quiet at the moment.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2018)

Whooooo


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Jul 2018)

Town's dead... and the shop i need to be open is shut. It's Saturday. It's only a bloomin' game. Watch it on catch up!


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> The roads are very quiet at the moment.



We had a very quiet drive back from Solihull this afternoon, strange, its normally like a scrum.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> Town's dead... and the shop i need to be open is shut. It's Saturday. It's only a bloomin' game. Watch it on catch up!


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> We had a very quiet drive back from Solihull this afternoon, strange, its normally like a scrum.



We once came back to the North West from Cornwall whilst an England match was on - flew home.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2018)

fossyant said:


> We once came back to the North West from Cornwall whilst an England match was on - flew home.



Its great aint it, this afternoon I didn't need eyes in the back of my head so I could cover everything that was going on round me.


----------



## roadrash (7 Jul 2018)

fossyant said:


> We once came back to the North West from Cornwall whilst an England match was on - flew home.



yeah but come on ,.....there generally isn't much traffic when your flying


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2018)

Apparently someone in England has got a 'Semi'..............................in this heat I'm not surprised.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2018)

Not a bad day. Le Tour until just before 3pm, then Le Football, and now UCI Downhill on Redbull TV from Val di Sole - complete nutters.


----------



## Fab Foodie (7 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like wedding spoons?


No....


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

Non-Alcoholic gin released by Irish company


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Jul 2018)

Engurland are through to the semi finals of Wimbledon. Cricket's coming home!


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2018)

User said:


> They’re a bit behind the times - non-alcoholic gin has been around for a while...



Aye, but the Irish doing something non-alcoholic ?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2018)

I am hungry.

Will raid the fridge at half time.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like a potential panther sighting to me!


Hold your horses !  . I might not have been fully awake ! What I could see in the dim light looked like a small Fox lying on it's back with it's head pointing forwards so that I could see it's long jaws . By the time I had woken my wife up and returned to the window it had changed into a black cat .
I was confused and felt a right prat for waking my wife up . Thinking back on it I don't see how I confused the 2 animals . I may be wrong , but we have had a Fox in garden a few years ago .
I will just have to keep my eye out for any signs of a Fox in the garden .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2018)

I'm just going to give my er Colnga a test run .


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2018)

I am eating supper. Cold lamb, tabbouleh, a green salad and yoghurt dressing


----------



## MikeG (7 Jul 2018)

I've just lacquered the floor of bedroom 2. When that dries, it will be the first time that every room in the house is usable since we bought it as a wreck 4 years ago. Tomorrow, I'll make a front door.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've just lacquered the floor of bedroom 2. When that dries, it will be the first time that every room in the house is usable since we bought it as a wreck 4 years ago. Tomorrow, I'll make a front door.


All this time and there's been no door!


----------



## MikeG (7 Jul 2018)

There's been an old internal panel door bodged into place on some battens, with a piece of insulation fastened to its inner face, and nothing but a bolt keeping it shut. If anyone had wanted to break in they wouldn't have even needed to barge it with their shoulder. Tomorrow's front door will be the outer porch door. Then next week I do the inner door, the real front door to the house, which will be something special. I've been looking forward to that for a year or more now.


----------



## MikeG (7 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> .......I will just have to keep my eye out for any signs of a Fox in the garden .



When the fox visits our garden s/he usually cr*ps on one of dog's toys. A ball, or a chew toy. I guess this is to show who really is the boss.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Hold your horses !  . I might not have been fully awake ! What I could see in the dim light looked like a small Fox lying on it's back with it's head pointing forwards so that I could see it's long jaws . By the time I had woken my wife up and returned to the window it had changed into a black cat .
> I was confused and felt a right prat for waking my wife up . Thinking back on it I don't see how I confused the 2 animals . I may be wrong , but we have had a Fox in garden a few years ago .
> I will just have to keep my eye out for any signs of a Fox in the garden .


Shape shifter.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF_QlfphnTo


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Shape shifter.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF_QlfphnTo



That is what we thought .


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Shape shifter.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF_QlfphnTo



He'll not feel safe going out.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2018)

I went out on my bike, it felt really good . Soft and supple, the rough road surface didn't seem to matter. I did 5 miles in the end as I was enjoying it .

It is a Raleigh Granada if you are puzzled as to what it is .


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2018)

Did somebody win a ball game?
I'm hearing stories of unrest reaching an Ikea.
I hope the Swedish meatballs are safe.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I hope the Swedish meatballs are safe.



Not Swedish meatballs. Breen. Or roopo balls if you prefer.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2018)

I am having a


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2018)

Morning . No strange animals in the night .

I woke up early around 3 , tried getting back to sleep but couldn't .


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> It ends up with lots of teaspoons.



Or maybe salt spoons. It is notable that salt spoons have shrunk in size.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2018)

Our laptop is doing an update . It is on 16% . Should be done by Christmas .


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Hold your horses !  . I might not have been fully awake ! What I could see in the dim light looked like a small Fox lying on it's back with it's head pointing forwards so that I could see it's long jaws . By the time I had woken my wife up and returned to the window it had changed into a black cat .
> I was confused and felt a right prat for waking my wife up . Thinking back on it I don't see how I confused the 2 animals . I may be wrong , but we have had a Fox in garden a few years ago .
> I will just have to keep my eye out for any signs of a Fox in the garden .



We had fireworks last night the other side of town so lots of dogs were barking.. Near the end of my evening walk last night I passed my daughter's house and the grandchildren were hanging out their parents bedroom window watching a the fireworks. Then a fox went down the road, probably the same one we see from time to time.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2018)

84%


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Jul 2018)

Just washed my little van as its cool in the mornings Right?
Phew  not.
I'm feeling lazy ...tea and tv for a bit i think​


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> When the fox visits our garden s/he usually cr*ps on one of dog's toys. A ball, or a chew toy. I guess this is to show who really is the boss.


That would've had my GSD in heaven, his favourite 'eau de cologne' was Fox 'scat'


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> That would've had my GSD in heaven, his favourite 'eau de cologne' was Fox 'scat'



My Border was rather partial too..dived straight in shoulder first!!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> My Border was rather partial too..dived straight in shoulder first!!


That's the one, all over the collar job.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Hold your horses !  . I might not have been fully awake ! What I could see in the dim light looked like a small Fox lying on it's back with it's head pointing forwards so that I could see it's long jaws . By the time I had woken my wife up and returned to the window it had changed into a black cat .
> I was confused and felt a right prat for waking my wife up . Thinking back on it I don't see how I confused the 2 animals . I may be wrong , but we have had a Fox in garden a few years ago .
> I will just have to keep my eye out for any signs of a Fox in the garden .



That is an example of trans moggry fication.

What the fox hat, I hear you say.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2018)

I have found the slug that's been leaving random slime trails in the hallway.  It was trying to resemble cat poop in the litter tray. 

One rather glaring flaw though. Cat poop doesn't move of its own accord. 

How the heck did it get in the house though?


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2018)

Right, I'm going to make myself a sausage sandwich and settle back for the British Grand Prix.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Our laptop is doing an update . It is on 16% . Should be done by Christmas .


What year?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2018)

My laptop has died...


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> My laptop has died...


Sorry to hear that. 
Time for a tablet and a wireless keyboard.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Not Swedish meatballs. Breen. Or roopo balls if you prefer.


My mother made Tefteli and told us it was Swedish Meatballs. I don't think I had Swedish meatballs until I got married.


----------



## potsy (8 Jul 2018)

Too hot for walking here, the BBC tell me there will be rain on the 17th July at 2pm.

I don't know how they can be so accurate


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> My mother made Tefteli and told us it was Swedish Meatballs. I don't think I had Swedish meatballs until I got married.






View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVLkxSSvegc


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> My laptop has died...



Oh botheration...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Jul 2018)

Fish and potato wedges for tea


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Oh botheration...


Botheration indeed! I had stuff do do on it as well 

It was working t’other evening. Today? No power. Must have blown a fuse or summat.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Botheration indeed! I had stuff do do on it as well
> 
> It was working t’other evening. Today? No power. Must have blown a fuse or summat.



Might be the power cable / power pack that's gone *fzzzt*, or the connection where the lead plugs into the laptop.

If it's the latter, try wiggling the plug / connector, or if it's the former, you can get generic replacements.

P.S. I'm no expert here, but have had those issues in the past xxx


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Botheration indeed! I had stuff do do on it as well
> 
> It was working t’other evening. Today? No power. Must have blown a fuse or summat.


Check the connection between the 'kettle lead' and the power supply transformer, it can work loose DAMHIKT but we now have 2 power supplies for the laptop.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Might be the power cable / power pack that's gone *fzzzt*, or the connection where the lead plugs into the laptop.
> 
> If it's the latter, try wiggling the plug / connector, or if it's the former, you can get generic replacements.
> 
> P.S. I'm no expert here, but have had those issues in the past xxx





raleighnut said:


> Check the connection between the 'kettle lead' and the power supply transformer, it can work loose DAMHIKT but we now have 2 power supplies for the laptop.



I think it’s beyond lead wiggling, tbh. 
It had power, and battery is charged. I shut it down as usual, but when I flipped the lid up, nought happened. No power light, and no charge coming out of the USB sockets when I plugged a phone in to see if it’d charge up. 
I might have to get a proper person to check it over.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Jul 2018)

I've been out riding my bike today.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2018)

User said:


> Herbie’s find this hot weather a bit much...
> 
> View attachment 418441



That's how I feel right now. Struggling to stay awake...


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2018)

Grandchild herding day today.
It involved aeroplanes, including bi-planes and a German 2 seater fighter plane, sitting on a bomb and winding up an air raid siren!
Then parrots, rabbits, skinny pigs and aquarium fish.
Plus ice cream and hot dogs and frisbee in the garden.

I need a rest...


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2018)

And then, as No1 grandson had left his favourite sunglasses in the car, I rode over to return them and got coerced into moving lots of rocks over a fence (in case spiders were present!) (they were, and big burgers as well!!) then fixing a shower curtain. 

My delayed rest now includes a bottle of chilled white


----------



## midlife (8 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Grandchild herding day today.
> It involved aeroplanes, including bi-planes and a German 2 seater fighter plane, sitting on a bomb and winding up an air raid siren!
> Then parrots, rabbits, skinny pigs and aquarium fish.
> Plus ice cream and hot dogs and frisbee in the garden.
> ...



Read that as rabbit skinning,. Sorry!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2018)

midlife said:


> Read that as rabbit skinning,. Sorry!


That’s next weekend, but I haven’t told them yet


----------



## Katherine (8 Jul 2018)

The mad club members road the Manchester to Blackpool ride and back again, finishing at the pub so I called there to toast their achievements having done half the distance in a longer time! 
I really enjoyed the pint of Wainwright.


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have found the slug that's been leaving random slime trails in the hallway.  It was trying to resemble cat poop in the litter tray.
> 
> One rather glaring flaw though. Cat poop doesn't move of its own accord.
> 
> How the heck did it get in the house though?



We used to get them in our last house, they usually came in from the void under the floor, a suspended wooden floor, its surprising how small a gap they could squeeze through.


----------



## BSOh (8 Jul 2018)

User said:


> Herbie’s find this hot weather a bit much...
> 
> View attachment 418441


----------



## TVC (8 Jul 2018)

I have the best wife, she understands my needs.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> We used to get them in our last house, they usually came in from the void under the floor, a suspended wooden floor, its surprising how small a gap they could squeeze through.



I suspect the girls' troosers are to blame... Slugs and kitty troosers are a pretty common combination.


----------



## StuAff (8 Jul 2018)

TVC said:


> I have the best wife, she understands my needs.
> 
> View attachment 418491


Why did she stick them in the blender for so long?


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2018)

Having a quiet evening working on my Babylon 5 fanfic.

Feeling a lot less drowsy now that it's cooled down a bit.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Having a quiet evening working on my Babylon 5 fanfic.
> 
> Feeling a lot less drowsy now that it's cooled down a bit.



As requested, I have attempted to give your chin tickles to Tiger. Sadly she hasn't heard of them and/or doesn't like them. So gentle stroking of the top of her head has been substituted, and I hope you approve.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> As requested, I have attempted to give your chin tickles to Tiger. Sadly she hasn't heard of them and/or doesn't like them. So gentle stroking of the top of her head has been substituted, and I hope you approve.



Yes, a gentle head rub is a more than adequate substitution. 

Shame, the girls love chin tickles / chin skritches.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jul 2018)

At about 9.30pm Tiger either gets collected by one of her Staff, or taken home by her temporary Staff.


----------



## mybike (9 Jul 2018)

potsy said:


> Too hot for walking here, the BBC tell me there will be rain on the 17th July at 2pm.
> 
> I don't know how they can be so accurate


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2018)

I'm going to take things easy today . I think I may have overdone things a bit lately .


----------



## potsy (9 Jul 2018)

10000 steps before breakfast, giddy spaniel is worn out


----------



## SteveF (9 Jul 2018)

Finally at the specialist appointment, nine months after picking up the phone to make an appointment with my GP....


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jul 2018)

As the heatwave continues, more and more men are donning shorts... and i've noticed a fair few shaved legs over the last couple of weeks, which got me thinking, is this a 'thing' these days. So i googled it, and apparently "almost half of men either shave or trim their leg hair".


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2018)

Well the day hasn't improved . I thought I would open a tin of tomato swoop for dinner . Picked up a red tin and opened it up . It was Parrot and coriander !

 
I looked around for a container to put it in . I found a new set of plastic sealed containers . Poured the contents in and placed the lid on. As I pressed the lid on a jet of soup shot skywards !  . It had a little tab to cover a small hole in the lid !


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Jul 2018)

I've just finished my latte (and I've never waxed or shaved my legs).


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2018)

Ran a load of errands in town this morning. Picked up grapes and Thorntons chocolate shortbread biskits on YS.

Now watching the TdF.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Well the day hasn't improved . I thought I would open a tin of tomato swoop for dinner . Picked up a red tin and opened it up . It was Parrot and coriander !
> 
> 
> I looked around for a container to put it in . I found a new set of plastic sealed containers . Poured the contents in and placed the lid on. As I pressed the lid on a jet of soup shot skywards !  . It had a little tab to cover a small hole in the lid !



I think my lunchtime sausage sandwich sounds much safer.


----------



## potsy (9 Jul 2018)

I have a new favourite flavour of crisps.

McCoy's Chip Shop Curry Sauce


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2018)

potsy said:


> I have a new favourite flavour of crisps.
> 
> McCoy's Chip Shop Curry Sauce



Are those the "chip" ones?

Yeah, they are nice, aren't they?  I bagged a job lot of them on YS last year. Kept me in crisps for a while.


----------



## potsy (9 Jul 2018)

Someone is very warm


----------



## Katherine (9 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Well the day hasn't improved . I thought I would open a tin of tomato swoop for dinner . Picked up a red tin and opened it up . It was Parrot and coriander !
> 
> 
> I looked around for a container to put it in . I found a new set of plastic sealed containers . Poured the contents in and placed the lid on. As I pressed the lid on a jet of soup shot skywards !  . It had a little tab to cover a small hole in the lid !



Oops!

Hope the rest of the day is quiet.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Jul 2018)

So we now have to get repeat prescription via online submission.

Holy give me a ton of valium batman...friggin impossible.
Password wont work and it locks you out ..ill just stop my life time meds then !!!

Why cant they just leave a simple system alone.
I used to ring chemist, order repeat, pick up 3 days later.

Cheers for listening


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2018)

I've just seen a large flick of Swofts !


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5307393, member: 21629"]Induction at work.

"Who can give an example of food cross - contamination?"

One hand goes up: "I am a vegan so ...."

Well, ok.[/QUOTE]
He got that in quick, normally takes all of 10 minutes.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've just seen a large flick of Swofts !


A drift of swifts


----------



## postman (9 Jul 2018)

Back from Manchester,we had to clean Dan's flat so he could hand it back over the letting agents.What has surprised me is,we had a proper hand over with an agent when he took it on.We went through an inventory sheet and pointed out damaged or mucky looking stuff.Not today we cleaned then took the keys back.I hope there will be no funny antics,also i have booked a date to go to Hunmanby to see old Ernie 90 years young and retired Postie if you remember he feel inside his home and fractured two of his ribs,date booked looking forward to staying over.Pity i don't have panniers i just might have cycled both ways.


----------



## Serge (9 Jul 2018)

potsy said:


> I have a new favourite flavour of crisps.
> 
> McCoy's Chip Shop Curry Sauce


I'm jealous, I'll have to look out for those.


----------



## postman (9 Jul 2018)

Is this Mundane,i have been on here eleven years.And not one toilet break.I have a trophy,na na na.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2018)

postman said:


> Is this Mundane,i have been on here eleven years.And not one toilet break.I have a trophy,na na na.


That's a while for not going!


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Well the day hasn't improved . I thought I would open a tin of tomato swoop for dinner . Picked up a red tin and opened it up . It was Parrot and coriander !



This evening I have had pinach and parrot pillow rice.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2018)

I was just thinking . I suppose that actors are the only people who can put that they died on their CV .


----------



## gbb (9 Jul 2018)

I just nearly took my eye out...seriously 
I leaned out the slightly open living room window to pull in an extension lead to the garden...and rammed my eye socket (unintentionally) into the (at that moment) unseen window handle.

It's blummin sore. For some reason my wife is finding this funny. What's worse is she immediately told our DIL who also found it funny.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was just thinking . I suppose that actors are the only people who can put that they died on their CV .


Depends, what job you after?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Depends, what job you after?


Captain Scarlet was pretty good at it .


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Captain Scarlet was pretty good at it .


He's jobs taken though.


----------



## TVC (9 Jul 2018)

potsy said:


> I have a new favourite flavour of crisps.
> 
> McCoy's Chip Shop Curry Sauce


You Sir are a snacking grand master.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> This evening I have had pinach and parrot pillow rice.



I had fushi, gickled pinger and some grapes.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2018)

Popped back to Tesco tonight. Was advised by a friendly member of staff that they had some fridge problems, so I thought I'd chance my arm.

Quite good pickings for a change. There was a whole case of fish amongst other things. So bought sea bass for me and smoked haddock for my lovely neighbour. Plus I got prawns for the girls and a whole marinated pork shoulder that now has a date with the crock pot. Also got some salad-y stuff (lettuce, rocket, tomatoes, coleslaw), some crumpets and a baguette from the bakery.

But the piece de resistance on YS wasn't even edible. I also came home with a George Foreman grill for £10.

To be fair, I'd been planning on using up some gift vouchers for one, but this was a total no-brainer. There was actually a whole shelf with yellow stickered electricals...


----------



## Old jon (10 Jul 2018)

^^^^

One of my favourite bands has a song called

I've got a George Foreman Grill

Check out the Blind Dead McJones Band


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jul 2018)

Its bloody freezing ...


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2018)

Rather warm here .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2018)

I was wondering if Sir Tom Jones should change the words of one of his songs " Green Green Grass of Home " to brown ?


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2018)

User said:


> We have precipitation.... albeit very light (more like a misting than anything)


Never thought I would miss the usual Manc weather, but I do....

Only brown grass left around here now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2018)

I had Banana yoghurt for breakfast. 
With oats. 
In a beer glass.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2018)

I've fixed my laptop 

I took the battery pack out, cleaned the terminals up a bit and blew some dust out.
Two screws and a tyre lever to ease it out of its slot. Sorted


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I've fixed my laptop
> 
> I took the battery pack out, cleaned the terminals up a bit and blew some dust out.
> Two screws and a tyre lever to ease it out of its slot. Sorted


How big were the screws used to ease the battery out?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> How big were the screws used to ease the battery out?


Very


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I've fixed my laptop
> 
> I took the battery pack out, cleaned the terminals up a bit and blew some dust out.
> Two screws and a tyre lever to ease it out of its slot. Sorted


----------



## potsy (10 Jul 2018)

We have been given a half hour early finish tomorrow, should just about get home for kick-off now


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2018)

Bargain i am looking for some gloves,so seeing Aldi had a cycle promotion last week,off i went to Aldi this morning,my last pair lasted well over two years,but now a bit rotten.So just a few mins ago i was on Evans web site.A pair £20 down to £4,got to have them .Bargain bucket time pick up on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 Jul 2018)

potsy said:


> We have been given a half hour early finish tomorrow, should just about get home for kick-off now


Hardly worth going-in really....


----------



## TVC (10 Jul 2018)

User said:


> I handed Herbie back to his owner this morning...
> 
> ...and got two rather nice bottles of wine in return.


Isn't that called hostage taking?


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2018)

Spent the morning and early afternoon doing Cats Protection stuff. It got me out on the bike too, so win-win. 

Also had a bit of a "kitchen day", which involved cooking the marinated pork shoulder I got on YS last night. Did it in the crock pot, and added lots of extra onion and garlic. Have pulled the meat apart with a couple of forks and left it to cool in the gravy. Will pop that in the fridge in a bit, and then it'll do for some nice sandwiches, salads and maybe a pasta dish as well. It's quite spicy (there was a fair bit of chilli in the rub) but it's very nice. Well worth the £2.40 I spent on it - was marked down from £8.

Took the smoked haddock to my neighbour - he was well chuffed with it. He loves it, bless him, but can't afford it at the full whack. Lovely to put a smile on someone's face.

Now I'm just chilling with a  and a biskit.


----------



## Serge (10 Jul 2018)

You know you're drunk when you're watching Horizon and you understand quantam mechanics.


----------



## Speicher (10 Jul 2018)

I once had to translate a document from French into English with the subject being Max Planck and his quantum theory. It was challenging, shall we say.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2018)

" Lycra Virgin ! ". Worn shorts for the very first time !

I was just thinking . I've only worn them once and felt a bit of a prat . I normally wear jeans but I almost tried them on again last night before going out for a short 5 mile ride . I think it was another on the spur of the moment decision so it was get out as quickly as possible without too much faffing about .


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2018)

Having a plumpitty day. Feeling really miserable.

Curled up in front of the telly watching the TdF


----------



## Speicher (11 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Having a plumpitty day. Feeling really miserable.
> 
> Curled up in front of the telly watching the TdF



I feel the same, for lots of different reasons. Sometimes life seems to go around in ever-decreasing circles, sorting out other people's problems.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> I feel the same, for lots of different reasons. Sometimes life seems to go around in ever-decreasing circles, sorting out other people's problems.





Wanna  here and help me deal with this large bar of 50% belgian chocolate? It's the usual remedy for my problem, but it seems to be one of those universal salves for loads of others as well xxx


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2018)

I had to wait for the bridge to be lowered


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jul 2018)

ianrauk said:


> I had to wait for the bridge to be lowered




Which bridge is that?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Which bridge is that?



Creek Road, Deptford/Greenwich


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jul 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Creek Road, Deptford/Greenwich



Ah, haven't had a tower update for a while.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> I feel the same, for lots of different reasons. Sometimes life seems to go around in ever-decreasing circles, sorting out other people's problems.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jul 2018)

I have some chocolate roll in the fridge. Later I will be watching Maigret.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jul 2018)

What is that giant black and white cat doing on the pitch?


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Having a plumpitty day. Feeling really miserable.
> 
> Curled up in front of the telly watching the TdF



TDF highlites have been moved to 10pm 'cause of the damn football


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2018)

Morning . I'm wondering if Schrodie has an admirer . He has been staying out quite a bit and his head is smelling of perfume ! I don't think he has found a patch of flowers to sleep in . We will put his collar back on . He is biting my toe now !


----------



## mybike (12 Jul 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Creek Road, Deptford/Greenwich



Very long time since I've been around there. Used to be my commute route on the Lambretta I had at the time.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jul 2018)

mybike said:


> Very long time since I've been around there. Used to be my commute route on the Lambretta I had at the time.




Only ever rode a Lambretta once..that was enough,it was a skeleton job with a raised front end, about as stable as a jelly with Parkinson's.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2018)

It is good to hear that they have managed to get all of that group that were trapped in the flooded caves out safely .


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Jul 2018)

Lots of glum faces in the staff room this morning. 
Telling them that it's only a game didn't seem to help. 
Got sent home early


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning . I'm wondering if Schrodie has an admirer . He has been staying out quite a bit and his head is smelling of perfume ! I don't think he has found a patch of flowers to sleep in . We will put his collar back on . He is biting my toe now !


Do you think he's been doing the "I'm a poor lost kitten" act to scrounge treats, some cats are experts at it.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2018)

Planes are still going into Fairford . This morning a twin engined Percival Prentice flew in .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Do you think he's been doing the "I'm a poor lost kitten" act to scrounge treats, some cats are experts at it.


He isn't eating up his food that quickly so we are getting a bit suspicious . Especially when he isn't losing weight !


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> He isn't eating up his food that quickly so we are getting a bit suspicious . Especially when he isn't losing weight !


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (12 Jul 2018)

I am now officially old as today I bought my first pair of sandals.

I haven’t got any white socks, although my feet look very white.

I bought a pair of Keen Newports as they are pretty substantial with an enclosed toe box and so should be perfect for wet wading the Blackfoot River on my Montana fly fishing trip in August.

Which is mildly ironic, as I expect I’ll end up with black feet.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2018)

Is that a black foot bear?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (12 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Is that a black foot bear?



I shall be carrying bear spray.

I’ve also been during some gentle training to ensure that I can run slightly faster than my friend who is accompanying me on the trip.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I shall be carrying bear spray.
> 
> I’ve also been during some gentle training to ensure that I can run slightly faster than my friend who is accompanying me on the trip.


Survival of the fittest in action


----------



## DCLane (12 Jul 2018)

I'm in Middlesbrough for work and then visiting someone in hospital later, so ... what to do?

Having lived here between 1992 and 1998 I called into the charity I helped set up (still going) for lunch and popped up to my old house in Normanby (unchanged).

Currently I'm in the local country park nearby which was a project when I left.

What always surprises me is that despite subtle small changes most is still the same.


----------



## HertzvanRental (12 Jul 2018)

On Saturday, England play Belgium in the 3rd place play-off.
The last time this happened, in 1990, against Italy, I was at Wembley stadium watching the Rolling Stones.

Well, it is a mundane thread!


----------



## HertzvanRental (12 Jul 2018)

And even more mundaness! I recall watching the match in 1966 ,between England and Argentina, through the window of a television rental shop in Week Street, Maidstone!


----------



## Hitchington (12 Jul 2018)

Wandsworth professionals pigeon problems.


----------



## Hitchington (12 Jul 2018)

England fan left in disbelief after finding out she was in the same year at infant's school as Gareth Southgate – on the same day she bought a mask of his face!


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2018)

HertzvanRental said:


> And even more mundaness! I recall watching the match in 1966 ,between England and Argentina, through the window of a television rental shop in Week Street, Maidstone!


Radio Rentals or D.E.R.?


----------



## HertzvanRental (12 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Radio Rentals or D.E.R.?


If memory serves, it was D.E.R. There were so many people towards the end that the road was blocked!


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2018)

Spent the afternoon wrangling kittens, having  and setting the world to rights.

Popped into Tesco on the way home for milk. They had eight *cases* of avocados on YS!!!  Somebody got their maths wrong...  Didn't bother staying for final reductions (too tired and didn't actually need any avocados as I had a job lot last time) but still picked up some extra fruit & veg and some cranberry, orange and oat bar thingies.


----------



## Katherine (12 Jul 2018)

It's a bit weird outside....
There's wet stuff coming out of the sky!


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> It's a bit weird outside....
> There's wet stuff coming out of the sky!


None here. You seeing things?


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> It's a bit weird outside....
> There's wet stuff coming out of the sky!



I'd be happy with some of that down here, only in the dark hours though


----------



## Katherine (12 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> None here. You seeing things?


I got wet putrting out the bins


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2018)

Just been catching up with "Eat Well for Less" on the i-player.

That was, if you pardon the pun, food for thought. 

I think I need a restorative


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2018)

2700 pages of mundanity!
Oh, and it's hot here as well.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2018)

Right, 'm off to bed. Nunnight one and all.


----------



## potsy (13 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> It's a bit weird outside....
> There's wet stuff coming out of the sky!


Chucking it down on my way to work, I take back my earlier request for rain


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jul 2018)

Lovely ride into work this morning.
Cool and not a breath of wind.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2018)

I think a Spitfire flew over yesterday evening . It was way over to the West heading towards Kemble . 
Went out for a ride with my friends . I thought I would try mounting my camera on my helmet . Bad idea as it turned out . The weight had an effect of pulling my head down at the front . Wwwooobbblllyyy vision also ruined a lot of the footage . It looks like it was taken on a ride at Alton Towers l. 

Lesson for the future .

We had a pleasant ride despite me having have stop to get my breath back on a climb . Got greasy black hands putting a chain back on my friend's bike . Needs a few links taken out .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2018)

I know that you can get pizzas and some other meals delivered but I just seen a van offering plastering ! Now that puts a whole new slant on things .

I've always wanted to get plastered !


----------



## potsy (13 Jul 2018)

How long does it take for grass to turn back to green again after being brown for the last few weeks?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I know that you can get pizzas and some other meals delivered but I just seen a van offering plastering ! Now that puts a whole new slant on things .
> 
> I've always wanted to get plastered !


Did you get the number or at least the company name. You could phone and get yourself plastered.

Nothing ventured and all that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2018)

potsy said:


> How long does it take for grass to turn back to green again after being brown for the last few weeks?


Depends on the variety of grass, I'd suppose a couple of days to a week of good rains. Turns brown here every summer.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Depends on the variety of grass, I'd suppose a couple of days to a week of good rains. Turns brown here every summer.


The leaf or blade of grass has died in order for it to turn brown so you just need to wait for the grass plant to grow another leaf.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2018)

Nae, 'tis just sleeping. Two or three weeks without water, and grass becomes dormant.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Jul 2018)

The woman who lives across the road from us, her boyfriend, gods gift to humanity, drives an Audi, his car has been clamped


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2018)

My wife has just read that Chippenham Police are having a vehicle removed from outside their building in connection with Amesbury incident .


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5311911, member: 21629"]My whole workplace is run by Big Brother aka computers (sort of). Everything is controlled by them - lights, orders picking system (we use headsets), MHE (forklifts, reach trucks etc), computers itself blah blah.

Yesterday Big Brother decided to show us a middle finger and the whole system broke down. 

Chaos in da house. Proper chaos.

Lights gone, radio gone, orders picking system stubbornly repeated "communication error", swipe cards not working etc.

The worst thing was that there was no hot food available in canteen. So no English breakfast for me in the midnight.  ok, the rest of available food was for free but .... still no English breakfast. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2018)

I did a rain dance about half an hour ago. It is to be noted that it was a successful call for rain.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5311911, member: 21629"]My whole workplace is run by Big Brother aka computers (sort of). Everything is controlled by them - lights, orders picking system (we use headsets), MHE (forklifts, reach trucks etc), computers itself blah blah.

Yesterday Big Brother decided to show us a middle finger and the whole system broke down. 

Chaos in da house. Proper chaos. 

Lights gone, radio gone, orders picking system stubbornly repeated "communication error", swipe cards not working etc.

The worst thing was that there was no hot food available in canteen. So no English breakfast for me in the midnight.  ok, the rest of available food was for free but .... still no English breakfast. [/QUOTE]
The like for the post. No English breakfast, assuming you mean Full English Breakfast, you should have downed tools.


Just think, when computers control the world. All that's required is a power cut to show them.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2018)

Still no rain here. Note - it is St Swithin's day on Sunday.

I will be stewarding at a cat show tomorrow.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5312108, member: 21629"]Something went wrong with your dance. That's what's going on in my country:

View attachment 419220
[/QUOTE]


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Still no rain here. Note - it is St Swithin's day on Sunday.
> 
> I will be stewarding at a cat show tomorrow.


No rain here either, some of the shrubs are looking decidedly wilty.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jul 2018)

Nice amount of rain last night to water the plants. Lots of sunshine forecast today. Perfect arrangement. Repeat please!


----------



## screenman (14 Jul 2018)

I got rained on last night whilst on the bike.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> I did a rain dance about half an hour ago. It is to be noted that it was a successful call for rain.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5312312, member: 9609"]just sitting enjoying my pena colarda and .............. WTF, havn't seen any of this for a long time

View attachment 419229


bet that grass will need cut the morrow - probably suddenly grow about 3 inches overnight.[/QUOTE]

We could do with that here.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2018)

Morning . We got a tiny bit of rain yesterday , yet only a mile away they had a downpour .

It is a bit misty here but the sun is shining through .


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Jul 2018)

Swept the decking

Hoping to wash car when it cools down


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2018)

I saw to Hedgehogs in the garden last night . A big one and a little one ! I'm not sure if the little one is this or last year's model ?

How fast do they grow ?


----------



## mybike (14 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> Only ever rode a Lambretta once..that was enough,it was a skeleton job with a raised front end, about as stable as a jelly with Parkinson's.



Mine was a J125, no frame, monocoque construction with a 125cc 2 stroke engine. I think they were trying to create some lightweight bikes. I took it on holiday to Norfolk once with a small suitcase on the back (train to Norwich then rode it) The front wheel was barely touching the ground.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jul 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Nice amount of rain last night to water the plants. Lots of sunshine forecast today. Perfect arrangement. Repeat please!



 not a drop here


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Jul 2018)

Pissed bored today


----------



## Lavender Rose (14 Jul 2018)

Doing my usual Saturday shift from 7:30-2pm, then, am washing/cleaning the car and getting the bike ready for my forum ride tomorrow...


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Jul 2018)

postman said:


> Is this Mundane,i have been on here eleven years.And not one toilet break.I have a trophy,na na na.


Chapeau! to you Sir!


----------



## Lavender Rose (14 Jul 2018)

I have to say I am feeling a little guilty & fed up. Only managed to run on Monday & Tuesday then I was ill Wednesday and then been at bfs/work and then I am cycling tomorrow. Did not manage to prep my weeks lunches due to a dodgy car and waiting for that to be repaired so it's put me all out of sorts. Plus having to eat slightly differently due to having a gastritis attack on Wednesday....eurgh ....doesn't make me happy 

I love being active, so I am dying to get back to my usual weekly routine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2018)

It is sprinkling here. Still hot though, but the front is on the way, and the atmospheric ridge is collapsing. Our hurricane season for the Southeast has already started.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2018)

Sat waiting for a new fridge to be delivered, gives me a chance to watch some crap adverts interspersed with coverage of the TDF.


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Jul 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I have to say I am feeling a little guilty & fed up. Only managed to run on Monday & Tuesday then I was ill Wednesday and then been at bfs/work and then I am cycling tomorrow. Did not manage to prep my weeks lunches due to a dodgy car and waiting for that to be repaired so it's put me all out of sorts. Plus having to eat slightly differently due to having a gastritis attack on Wednesday....eurgh ....doesn't make me happy
> 
> I love being active, so I am dying to get back to my usual weekly routine.


Symps!


----------



## postman (14 Jul 2018)

Travellers have taken advantage of repair work this week on a local playing field to park on it last night.The repair work was to stop them making a mess like they did last summer.Workmen removed tree trunks to do work and have left gaps along the roadside,so they have taken advantage.Anyway i have just got home and guess what,a driveway gang has just knocked on my door offering to repair it for me,quite pushy he was anyway i told him i had no money left,after spending it on the Uni fees and off he went,little did he know i was out at 9-30 this morning and saw his distinctive van on the playing field,sorry mate you were rumbled.


----------



## potsy (14 Jul 2018)

Nice walk this morning whilst it was still cool(ish) 

Forgot it was Saturday so all the park run nobbers were out


----------



## postman (14 Jul 2018)

Some of you may have read about me getting a bargain this week.A pair of Dare2b profile mitts were £20 sale price £4 well they were a little tightso i have been breaking them in while here at home,i wore them for the first time today,they are SUPERB so comfy,and i was surprised about the built in satnav,they took me to my second fave coffee stop in Headingley,i have no idea how they managed that,i think micro technology is brilliant.


----------



## Katherine (14 Jul 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I have to say I am feeling a little guilty & fed up. Only managed to run on Monday & Tuesday then I was ill Wednesday and then been at bfs/work and then I am cycling tomorrow. Did not manage to prep my weeks lunches due to a dodgy car and waiting for that to be repaired so it's put me all out of sorts. Plus having to eat slightly differently due to having a gastritis attack on Wednesday....eurgh ....doesn't make me happy
> 
> I love being active, so I am dying to get back to my usual weekly routine.


Hope you have a much better week next week.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2018)

I had a big huge rain event this morning.


----------



## gbb (14 Jul 2018)

Family day out today at Skegvegas, brilliant time had by 14 of us in 4 cars
I managed 53 mpg both trips. Not bad at all for a heavy, relatively gutless petrol 1.6 car. That's driving within all the speed limits so rarely ever exceeded 60 mph.
My daughter is obviously heavy footed, she only managed 40 and a bit MPG in her 1.4 turbo Astra GTC.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had a big huge rain event this morning.



I have one every morning before my shower.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2018)

I've seen a 4 wheeled 3 wheeler ! . It was a BMW Isetta . It looked odd with a wheel each side of the gearbox at the back . I'm sure I can remember seeing them with only 1 wheel !


----------



## midlife (14 Jul 2018)

Microlino?


----------



## roadrash (14 Jul 2018)

^^^^That looks like @Drago new car^^^^


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2018)

Knackered. Couldn't be bothered to cook supper, so stopped off at the village chippy on the way home.

A large bag of chips later and I feel a lot better.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2018)

Morning ! It looks like it is going to be another hot day .

I saw the little Hedgehog in the back garden last night . I think it realized we were watching and scooted off for cover .


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Jul 2018)

Plans for today: grocery shop and watch The Tour.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jul 2018)

Off out on the mtb at ten..its going to be a warm one.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2018)

I've heard that one of the train operators is bringing out a new timetable .

So as not to disappoint rail passengers I Wonder if they will be starting with a blank sheet ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2018)

47 years ago, we started out with new timetable on Amtrak, well most people did, our local passenger service was Rock Island, and they carried on until 1980. I think Southern Railway and Rio Grande did as well, claiming they offered better service than Amtrak. Rock Island claimed they could't afford to join Amtrak.
Image from the web






Was rather convenient to have one schedule, instead of several, go to cross country.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> 47 years ago, we started out with new timetable on Amtrak, well most people did, our local passenger service was Rock Island, and they carried on until 1980. I think Southern Railway and Rio Grande did as well, claiming they offered better service than Amtrak. Rock Island claimed they could't afford to join Amtrak.
> Image from the web
> View attachment 419431
> 
> ...


If only we could do that in the UK and then call it something like oh I dunno............................. 'British Rail' comes to mind.


----------



## postman (15 Jul 2018)

Not going to get much chance of going out over the next two weeks,so in the heat and boy it is  hot here in Leeds.So the mountain bike has had the spare tyre put on it and the bike has been fastened to the turbo trainer,now i can get some cheeky miles in without leaving the back garden.funnily enough i like the turbo workout,it's better than not doing anything


----------



## potsy (15 Jul 2018)

Excitable spaniel had a good morning, got to play with an equally excitable alsatian puppy, then had a refreshing dip in the brook that runs through the park... then came home for his sausage and bacon.

He is now having a snooze


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2018)

postman said:


> Not going to get much chance of going out over the next two weeks,so in the heat and boy it is  hot here in Leeds.So the mountain bike has had the spare tyre put on it and the bike has been fastened to the turbo trainer,now i can get some cheeky miles in without leaving the back garden.funnily enough i like the turbo workout,it's better than not doing anything



its excellent weather for riding, I rode 52 miles this morning, 56 miles Thursday and 58 miles Monday, my next ride is planned for next Thursday, 50-56 miles.


----------



## Katherine (15 Jul 2018)

I think it's Flying Ant day!

I had a great time supporting our club members at the Bolton Ironman. My hands are sore from clapping everyone who went past! I also waved, screamed, clapped, shouted, danced and ran but that was just for our lot. They're all mad!!


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2018)

Slept in after yesterday.

Had brekkie while watching that manic stage in the TdF. Dunno what's so special about that pave - the roads around here are just as lumpy, narrow and dusty.  Guess it's cos we're not in France... 

Grabbed a late lunch and now sitting watching the world cup final.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> I also waved, screamed, clapped, shouted, danced and ran



Blimey, you do Ironman differently up there. Where did you place?


----------



## potsy (15 Jul 2018)

A hair do @TVC can only dream of


----------



## TVC (15 Jul 2018)

potsy said:


> A hair do @TVC can only dream of
> 
> View attachment 419517


I would say rude, but it is an accurate observation.


----------



## Katherine (15 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Blimey, you do Ironman differently up there. Where did you place?



I was placed at the top of Babylon Lane, near the beginning of their route. Then I was placed at the top of Rawlinson Lane, near the end of their route. That way, I got to do all the screaming and dancing twice!


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2018)

In the Mouse Cup Final that was held here today, it finished Poppy 2 - Lexi 1


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (15 Jul 2018)

Changed the cd from Pearl Jam to Genesis

I have listened to it all day


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Changed the cd from Pearl Jam to Genesis
> 
> I have listened to it all day


I'd sooner listen to Pearl Jam

View: https://youtu.be/_aB8kSNlz2A



View: https://youtu.be/MPyvNUwhQoI


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Jul 2018)

Can’t beat a bit of Genesis.

Speaking of which, I read a book recently by Chris Stewart who was the original drummer with Genesis.

It’s called Driving Over Lemons and is not what you’d expect at all. It is about him moving his family to Granada in Spain to lead a self sufficient lifestyle. Very humorous and highly recommended.

A book that leaves you feeling good about life.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Driving-Over-Lemons-Optimist-Andalucia-ebook/dp/B006WB2E6O


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2018)

I have just eaten half a fig.


----------



## gbb (15 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have just eaten half a fig.


Saving the other half for later ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jul 2018)

It is raining which is relieving the heat and is bliss.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2018)

gbb said:


> Saving the other half for later ?



Alas not.  The parental unit had the other half. First one we've ever had - we were given a tree about 4 years ago.

Shame, it was lovely and sweet and gooey.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2018)

gbb said:


> Saving the other half for *when you're back from the Dunny* ?



FTFY


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2018)

I've just finished polishing my shoes.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2018)

tyred said:


> I've just finished polishing my shoes.


You can do mine if you want!


----------



## postman (15 Jul 2018)

Postman and the Wine Bar.Postman gave up drinking in 2012,after his gallbladder exploded and nearly finished him off.I was in hospital thirteen nights,the first four out of it on morphine,as they tried to sort me out.
They did,you see i had been binge drinking,and thinking ii am fit healthy and cycle 50-60 miles anytime i like.That summer we had been on our first and only all inclusive holiday,and being a Yorkshire lad.I had paid for it i was having it.So coffee around 11-00 plus a whisky.Coffee around 15-00 and a whisky.Night on the booze a pint or four or five with a couple of whiskies.Two weeks of that.
Back home friday night was a block of chocolate and half of the bottle of red wine.The other half with another chocolate bar saturday night,while on here.Well that then got to a full bottle of red friday and another full bottle of red saturday.
Bang midnight one night the gallbladder exploded and nearly finished me off.I recovered but it took time.
Well tonight our Dan has taken us out to a local wine beer bar,very cosy and very nice.Lemonade for me Mrs Postman enjoyed her pint so much she suggested another round,i agreed.But this time i fancied a shandy,don't know why but i did.So here is why i am telling you this,see i don't go out often to pubs anymore.So the round was-One pint of North Bar pale beer,One bottle of Cornish Orchard cider,one small Fentimanns Rose Lemondae and one pint of lager shandy,which was very tasty.THE SHOCK WELL THE BILL WAS £16-20P .When i wer a lad Double Diamond was 10p a pint and that was expensive Tetley beer was one shilling and one penny or one shilling and three pence,i am way behind the times.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2018)

I just went outside to spread a bit of happiness / cat food about for the 2 Hedgehogs that were out there .
A big one and a little one .
The big one was in a rush and was blundering into some bushes but came rushing along when it caught the smell of the food .
I stood still and it walked right behind my feet before going off into some more bushes .


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2018)

I've just had a bowl of rice crispies.


----------



## postman (15 Jul 2018)

I am a baldy,well nearly.So today Mrs Postman got out the Whal hair clippers and ran a number one over it all.It's so it looks good for the Graduation photos end of next week or it might be the week after,anyway she clipped it without wearing her glasses,so according to Dan who checked it over tonight,she has made a dogs mess of it,he is going to sort it tomorrow afternoon,going to have to keep an eye on the old gal,not good enough,not good enough at all.After all a gentleman's hair is important,even if there is less of it.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2018)

A snake slithered across the trail right in front of me on today’s ride...
Unfortunately, it was quicker than my camera reaction


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2018)

Silent Witness just made me jump so much that I spilled my glass of wine everywhere !


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Knackered. Couldn't be bothered to cook supper, so stopped off at the village chippy on the way home.
> 
> A large bag of chips later and I feel a lot better.


Have you got a chip on your shoulder?


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> I think it's Flying Ant day!
> 
> I had a great time supporting our club members at the Bolton Ironman. My hands are sore from clapping everyone who went past! I also waved, screamed, clapped, shouted, danced and ran but that was just for our lot. They're all mad!!



Facebook coverage was pretty good, but they messed up the finish line again.

Joe Skipper champ at last and Lucy Gossage champ for the last time...every shot of the run course brought back feelings of anger and hatred. I’ve suffered for so long there I never want to go back...but still I was jealous of everyone racing today!

Maybe when I can do the Mara in a reasonable time I’ll come back.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Have you got a chip on your shoulder?





There're still some chips left in the fridge. I can go and put one on each shoulder if you so require.  Question is, do you want mayonnaise with that, or bbq sauce?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Silent Witness just made me jump so much that I spilled my glass of wine everywhere !


Silently, I hope.....


----------



## Katherine (15 Jul 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Facebook coverage was pretty good, but they messed up the finish line again.
> 
> Joe Skipper champ at last and Lucy Gossage champ for the last time...every shot of the run course brought back feelings of anger and hatred. I’ve suffered for so long there I never want to go back...but still I was jealous of everyone racing today!
> 
> Maybe when I can do the Mara in a reasonable time I’ll come back.


I'm sure you can find other equally mad and rewarding things to do! 
I can't even begin to think how or why anyone does it. But we're all different.
I know that some people were upset about the bike route changes because of the moorland fires and that the new route was shorter. I couldn't stay for the finish so I don't know what happened there.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> There're still some chips left in the fridge. I can go and put one on each shoulder if you so require.  Question is, do you want *mayonnaise with that, *or bbq sauce?


With chips!!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2018)

What is Harry Hill doing wearing a wig speaking to the BBC from Farnborough ?


----------



## mybike (16 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Rock Island claimed they could't afford to join Amtrak.
> Image from the web
> View attachment 419431
> 
> ...



We know why.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2018)

This is the Peoria Rocket, as I recall it. Last (along with Quad Cities Rocket, ) of the long distance passenger trains to call at LaSalle Street Station in the south side of Chicago's Loop.





The Twentieth Century Limited, and many other fabled trains also called there, but Chicago had five big railroad terminals and a dedicated taxi service(Parmalee) between them. LaSalle Street Station, btw, is a very small station, quite nondescript, and still used by commuters, although rather small compared to Union Station. Images from the web.



http://people.kzoo.edu/~rkoenig/memoir/3.html

(down the page a ways.)
LaSalle Street Station has had the rather Beaux-Arts facade "modernized" in recent years. A bit more tasteful than most refurbishments.




(from Bicycle Illinois.com)
http://www.bicycleillinois.com/rail/south/startingandstoppingtowns/chicago.htm


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> With chips!!



Yes, of course.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2018)

Off to find something in the fridge for lunch.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Off to find something in the fridge for lunch.



I had poached eggs on toast with some fried off chorizo thank you very much.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I had poached eggs on toast with some fried off chorizo thank you very much.



Sounds good.

I went for the panini with chicken, pesto and mozzarella, followed by some very nice pineapple.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I went for the panini with chicken, pesto and mozzarella, followed by some very nice pineapple.



I had a mango, it wasn't as sweet as usual. A little pallid.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I had a mango, it wasn't as sweet as usual. A little pallid.



Drat, what a shame... A really good mango is one of life's little pleasures


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jul 2018)

Diced watermelon, honeydew melon and pineapple for me this morning, all prepared freshly of course.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jul 2018)

I've just eaten an orange and it had 29 pips in it!

Is that a world record?


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jul 2018)

We have had rain


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jul 2018)

I’m watering the garden.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jul 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We have had rain


Naff all up this side of the city, well a few drops but not enough to wet the slabs.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Naff all up this side of the city, well a few drops but not enough to wet the slabs.



The slabs are wet but the ground looks untouched


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2018)

Rain? What's that?

We haven't had anything since the last week in May...


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Rain? What's that?
> 
> We haven't had anything since the last week in May...


We've had 2 short showers in that time, if anything it's made it feel worse as all it has done is raise the humidity as it evaporated.


----------



## MikeG (16 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Rain? What's that?
> 
> We haven't had anything since the last week in May...




Exactly....and that was only 1mm.


----------



## stephec (16 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> I think it's Flying Ant day!
> 
> I had a great time supporting our club members at the Bolton Ironman. My hands are sore from clapping everyone who went past! I also waved, screamed, clapped, shouted, danced and ran but that was just for our lot. They're all mad!!


I saw a yellow rose avatar on Strava last night, were you riding with my mate Jenny C. ?


----------



## Katherine (16 Jul 2018)

stephec said:


> I saw a yellow rose avatar on Strava last night, were you riding with my mate Jenny C. ?


Yes, I took her and some other girls up to support our Ironmen members. Then we joined another group who'd ridden up a bit faster than us.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> Exactly....and that was only 1mm.


A flood then


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2018)

We've had a short shower, not enough to do any good, we could do with a couple hours worth.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2018)

Rain missed me to the west, but we had an inch Saturday.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2018)

Morning . I watched some of Guy Martin's programme last night . The bit about people taking risks on tall buildings had me looking away !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2018)

I'm feeling like an old man this morning !



I suppose it is about time I acted my age !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2018)

Beach Live tonight on BBC 4 sounds interesting .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jul 2018)

Been to Primark. Now in H&M. Joy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning . I watched some of Guy Martin's programme last night . The bit about people taking risks on tall buildings had me looking away !


Been going on for some time.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFBYJNAapyk


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2018)

Watching the TdF.

Feel really zzzzzzzzzzzz... Combination of overactive brain not letting me get to sleep last night, and bloody muntjac "barking" keeping me awake. They must've been right under the open window, cos that noise is bloody loud.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jul 2018)




----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2018)

OK so it's cooler today but it's still lovely and warm and sunny, oh and no hosepipe ban........................................ yet


@Fab Foodie, just planted some beetroot. Know you will be pleased.


----------



## Katherine (17 Jul 2018)

The Northwest are getting a hosepipe ban, starting from 5th August. Obviously it will rain throughout August


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2018)

Our rain for Friday has now been cancelled. We are having two cooler days, today and tomorrow, then it will be hot, hot, hot again for quite a while.


----------



## gbb (17 Jul 2018)

Im cooking leek and herb sausages, mash and perhaps beans for tea. , reminds me of being a kid. I might even form a volcano from the mash with my fork, insert the sausage then give it a good lashing...in a lava style..of brown sauce on the top.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> The Northwest are getting a hosepipe ban, starting from 5th August.* Obviously it will rain throughout August *


Starting on the 6th August.


----------



## tyred (17 Jul 2018)

I'm eating toast with a generous layer of Marmite


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jul 2018)

gbb said:


> Im cooking leek and herb sausages, mash and perhaps beans for tea. , reminds me of being a kid. I might even form a volcano from the mash with my fork, insert the sausage then give it a good lashing...in a lava style..of brown sauce on the top.



HP I hope. Accept no imposters.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2018)

I had a tiger roll with brie and home made tomato chutney this evening, with a salad on the side (coleslaw, tomato, cucumber and shredded pointy red pepper) followed by half a punnet of strawberries.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I had a tiger roll with brie and home made tomato chutney this evening, with a salad on the side (coleslaw, tomato, cucumber and shredded pointy red pepper) followed by half a punnet of strawberries.



I had dinner with my mum tonight. A massive thick but fab shepherd's pie and veg. I was sweating the proverbials off eating that in this heat.


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2018)

I've just eaten cheese.

Sasha the cat needs to prepare herself for my nightmares.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I had dinner with my mum tonight. A massive thick but fab shepherd's pie and veg. I was sweating the proverbials off eating that in this heat.



Sounds tasty, if inappropriate for the weather. Chapeau for eating it though xxx


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Sounds tasty, if inappropriate for the weather. Chapeau for eating it though xxx



I always leave an empty plate, I'm an athlete.... With a knife and fork.


----------



## BSOh (17 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I had a tiger roll with brie and home made tomato chutney this evening, with a salad on the side (coleslaw, tomato, cucumber and shredded pointy red pepper) followed by half a punnet of strawberries.



 You should open a guest house or something. I'd pay to visit all the time just to be fed.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2018)

BSOh said:


> You should open a guest house or something. I'd pay to visit all the time just to be fed.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2018)

We had lunch at the Oaks Farm Shop in Balsall Common today. on the way out I got brought a Scotch Egg, it's just gone down a treat as a late night snack, they do make a tasty scotch egg there.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jul 2018)

We have a hedgehog in our back garden


----------



## Threevok (18 Jul 2018)

Durkey anyone ?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-wa...raised-under-the-wing-of-foster-mother-turkey


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I've just had a bowl of rice crispies.


Woahhh there Reynard steady the buffs! My mundane deeds have so far included buying 2 first class stamps and checking train times from Penrith to Carlisle.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Jul 2018)

Dayvo said:


> I've just eaten an orange and it had 29 pips in it!
> 
> Is that a world record?


You might find somebody just pipped you to the post...


----------



## pjd57 (18 Jul 2018)

Bran flakes and banana with rice milk.

Great start to the day.


----------



## postman (18 Jul 2018)

Just done a session on the turbo,30 mins then some weights and then 15 mins.Then more leg stretches,not done anything for a month really.Had a shower,and because the exercising was bike related,i walked to the end of our street turned left and walked to our local cafe for a well deserved latte.well one has to.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Woahhh there Reynard steady the buffs! My mundane deeds have so far included buying 2 first class stamps and checking train times from Penrith to Carlisle.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2018)

Had to get the chainsaw out this morning. One of my apricot trees had decided to cleave itself in two, so had to tidy up the mess. Also went to post a donation to a cat rescue - one of the longstanding household pet judges passed away over the weekend, and all her cats have gone into rescue. As the lady in question adored the girls, it seemed like a nice thing to do.

Still picking thunder bugs out of my hair / shirt / eyes / ears / other

Off to have some lunch. A pulled pork and salad wrap. There may be cups of tea, strawberries and cycling on the telly involved as well.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jul 2018)

Not mundane at all but hey, I got a double yolker to lay on top of my steak just now ....


----------



## derrick (18 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Not mundane at all but hey, I got a double yolker to lay on top of my steak just now ....
> 
> View attachment 419900


You need a bigger steak.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Had to get the chainsaw out this morning. One of my apricot trees had decided to cleave itself in two, so had to tidy up the mess. Also went to post a donation to a cat rescue - one of the longstanding household pet judges passed away over the weekend, and all her cats have gone into rescue. As the lady in question adored the girls, it seemed like a nice thing to do.
> 
> Still picking thunder bugs out of my hair / shirt / eyes / ears / other
> 
> Off to have some lunch. A pulled pork and salad wrap. There may be cups of tea, strawberries *and cycling on the telly involved as well.*


The roads might offer more freedom.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jul 2018)

derrick said:


> You need a bigger steak.




I agree, but it was the only one there, It was half price as it was on it's date. Still tasty though.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Off to have some lunch. A pulled pork and salad wrap. There may be cups of tea, strawberries and cycling on the telly involved as well.



Sounds fantastic except for the strawberries because I can’t stand them. I can almost taste the pulled pork and salad right now. I’m actually salivating at the thought. One of my favourite, but very unhealthy sandwiches is turkey, stuffing and cranberries. Mmmmm...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2018)

derrick said:


> You need a bigger steak.



Bigger!!!  Half of that would be plenty for me!!!

I'd have it sliced thinly in a sandwich with salad, chutney and a little bit of crumbled stilton.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> The roads might offer more freedom.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Sounds fantastic except for the strawberries because I can’t stand them. I can almost taste the pulled pork and salad right now. I’m actually salivating at the thought. One of my favourite, but very unhealthy sandwiches is turkey, stuffing and cranberries. Mmmmm...



The wrap was lovely. That pork shoulder joint that I bought last week on YS made the most beautiful pulled pork. Salad was a mix of romaine, baby chard, rocket and spinach.

And yep, turkey, stuffing and cranberry sauce makes for a fabby sandwich.  I like to add a slice of crispy bacon into the mix as well.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Bigger!!!  Half of that would be plenty for me!!!
> 
> I'd have it sliced thinly in a sandwich with salad, chutney and a little bit of crumbled stilton.



That would be home-made chutney, I suppose. I like most chutneys but not the bitter, vinegary stuff produced by Mr Branstone. 
Geeta's premium mango chutney is very tasty. Or Waitrose apple, walnut and something else chutney.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> That would be home-made chutney, I suppose. I like most chutneys but not the bitter, vinegary stuff produced by Mr Branstone.
> Geeta's premium mango chutney is very tasty. Or Waitrose apple, walnut and something else chutney.



Yes, home made.  I currently have a jar of tomato & chilli chutney open.

My current favourite though, is gingered yellow plum. 

P.S. I won the chutney class for three years in a row at the local produce show.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Jul 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> You might find somebody just pipped you to the post...



Well that would _really _give me the pip.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jul 2018)

Dayvo said:


> Well that would _really _give me the pip.


Stop taking the pith then!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2018)

We have just received a letter from our power supplier telling us of their new ideas which sound so good that we are looking for someone else . They have also stated that there will be an exit fee . How does that fit with the governmints idea of being able to switch energy suppliers more easy ?


----------



## postman (18 Jul 2018)

Just back from an afternoon visit to 83 year young retired Postman Jack.Not seen him for a month due to holiday,loads of chat,laughs and pork pie,jam donut and pavlova cake,a great afternoon.And a little tale Jack is ex RAF his son took him to Elvington Airfield near York.He took him inside a building where each brick has been purchased by a member of the public,their names are on each brick.This broke Jack and he cried.He also got chance to get inside a Dakota plane,he said how the lads flew them is amazing.Had a great visit today.And his wife is a little better in the care home.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We have just received a letter from our power supplier telling us of their new ideas which sound so good that we are looking for someone else . They have also stated that there will be an exit fee . How does that fit with the governmints idea of being able to switch energy suppliers more easy ?



Which energy supplier?


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jul 2018)

I have a cold


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jul 2018)

I've used a motorized turf cutter for the first time today, helping a friend remove the (small) front lawns at his property and a neighbours so they can be replaced by decorative slate.

Managed not to crash it or dig up anything I shouldn't have, so quite happy with that. One of the other neighbours mistook us for professional gardeners and came over to ask whether we had a business card to hand.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jul 2018)

I am watching a horror story. 

The title? "Killed by my debt" on BBC1. A teenager got two traffic fines of £65, and it has now become over £1,000 due to court fees, and bailiffs fees etc.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Which energy supplier?


Begins with British !


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jul 2018)

I just rode past "The Pub Previously Known As The Trump Arms". The usual locals are enjoying a gargle outside, and all is peaceful. It's only two hundred yards from here.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I just rode past "The Pub Previously Known As The Trump Arms". The usual locals are enjoying a gargle outside, and all is peaceful. It's only two hundred yards from here.




Is a bit further than that from here.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Is a bit further than that from here.


My God, it must be hard to contain your excitement!


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> My God, it must be hard to contain your excitement!



It's wind


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Begins with British !



I'm with OVO, I pay by DD and supply monthly meter readings, they give me a monthly bill, also if i build up a substantial sum in my account they'll give me some of it back if I request it. So far I've had one lot back and brought a new tablet, and a second lot back that paid for my new guttering out the front.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I have a cold



Hope you feel more chipper soon, hun xxx


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I have a cold


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2018)

Good YS hunting in Tesco tonight, despite the Wednesday Mob being all present and correct. They were distracted by the posh ready meals and cream cakes (quite funny really) and so muggins snagged the prize item of the night - some ribeye steaks. 

I also scored majorly in the bakery and on the hot deli counter (it pays to turn up early) and then I scored with milk, which only came out after nearly everyone else had left. And I won some blueberries in a game of tug-of-fruit.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm with OVO, I pay by DD and supply monthly meter readings, they give me a monthly bill, also if i build up a substantial sum in my account they'll give me some of it back if I request it. So far I've had one lot back and brought a new tablet, and a second lot back that paid for my new guttering out the front.


We are not tooo happy with our peeps after just recieving our quote . They must be on a good will campaign !


----------



## Speicher (19 Jul 2018)

Who knows why I was walking in the field at the end of my garden this evening, at 10.30pm wearing my nightdress and my gardening shoes?


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Who knows why I was walking in the field at the end of my garden this evening, at 10.30pm wearing my nightdress and my gardening shoes?



Herding recalcitrant cats?


----------



## Speicher (19 Jul 2018)

Yes, one particular cat, called Tiger. Usually her staff collect her, as she does not like me to pick her up. By 10.30pm I guessed they did not want to disturb me, as it was dark by then. So, as her part-time staff I took her home.


----------



## Speicher (19 Jul 2018)

Tomorrow I could tell you about the time I was in my pyjamas, in a shed with the man from the Water Board.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Who knows why I was walking in the field at the end of my garden this evening, at 10.30pm wearing my nightdress and my gardening shoes?


Well if you've no idea...


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jul 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I have a cold



A cold what?


GWS.


----------



## Dayvo (19 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Who knows why I was walking in the field at the end of my garden this evening, at 10.30pm wearing my nightdress and my gardening shoes?



Did you escape _again_?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I have a cold


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jul 2018)

Typical! I booked today off work to have some 'me' time, catch up on some bits and bobs but I am snuffly and don't feel too clever so there goes my plans for today.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2018)

Morning ! I'm so indecisive today that I can't even decide whether to choose Heads or Tails !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2018)

A few minutes ago I was stood at the kitchen sink doing the washing up, just casually staring out of the window when I noticed a Bumble Bee on an outside wall . Not doing anything which required a lot of thought I continued to watch the Bee . I was becoming fascinated by what it was doing ! It had it's head down against the wall with it's rear raised as if it was doing leg stretches . It continued in this manner for a while making me think that it was caught in a web . I was about to go outside to rescue when it decided that it had done it's exercises and flew off .


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> A few minutes ago I was stood at the kitchen sink doing the washing up, just casually staring out of the window when I noticed a Bumble Bee on an outside wall . Not doing anything which required a lot of thought I continued to watch the Bee . I was becoming fascinated by what it was doing ! It had it's head down against the wall with it's rear raised as if it was doing leg stretches . It continued in this manner for a while making me think that it was caught in a web . I was about to go outside to rescue when it decided that it had done it's exercises and flew off .



Brick wall? Some solitary bees nest in small holes in walls.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> It's wind


It always is, when that name's involved.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2018)

About to toddle off and have some lunch.

Roast chicken and avocado wrap, I think, and there are some raspberries in the fridge that could do with eating. And maybe add a  or two...

On other fronts, my tomato plants have exploded into bloom, and my grapes are doing really well. And I might have three more figs soon.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Not mundane at all but hey, I got a double yolker to lay on top of my steak just now ....
> 
> View attachment 419900


----------



## BSOh (19 Jul 2018)

Just in M&S cafe and they are charging £4.50 for a fish finger butty


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2018)

BSOh said:


> Just in M&S cafe and they are charging £4.50 for a fish finger butty


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2018)

The TdF turned out to be a snail biter !


----------



## gaijintendo (19 Jul 2018)

I was heading bare foit to the shed to put the bike away and get my wellies (to paint the fence in) and managed to drop a Sold Secure Gold D Lock on my big toe.

I never wished I had a Sold Secure Bronze lock before.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2018)

BSOh said:


> Just in M&S cafe and they are charging £4.50 for a fish finger butty


How many d'you have?


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2018)

BSOh said:


> Just in M&S cafe and they are charging £4.50 for a fish finger butty


That's not a bad price.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jul 2018)

BSOh said:


> Just in M&S cafe and they are charging £4.50 for a fish finger butty



It isn't just any fish finger butty....


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2018)

BSOh said:


> Just in M&S cafe and they are charging £4.50 for a fish finger butty



Is it a posh one? does it come with salad?


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The TdF turned out to be a snail biter !



Froome didn't seem happy after the stage.


----------



## BSOh (19 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Is it a posh one? does it come with salad?



Coleslaw apparently


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2018)

BSOh said:


> Coleslaw apparently


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> About to toddle off and have some lunch.
> 
> Roast chicken and avocado wrap, I think, and there are some raspberries in the fridge that could do with eating. And maybe add a  or two...
> 
> On other fronts, my tomato plants have exploded into bloom, and my grapes are doing really well. And I might have three more figs soon.


I already have three patio tomatoes, no, make that one. They encountered some seafood salad apres the pot piextravaganza of this evening.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2018)

TVC said:


> That's not a bad price.


Yes, it is, kinda. But the pound isn't as good as it used to be, I was thinking 1.75 Us to BPS, but it's 1.30 to 1 BPS.
I can get a lobster roll for less than that.
And I'm hundreds of miles away from the ocean.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2018)

https://www.culvers.com/menu-and-nu...item-details/north-atlantic-cod-fish-sandwich
4.89 USD
with drink, fries, and slaw, 7.89 USD


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2018)

OK I'm off to bed. Wish I could get a decent night's sleep, I just feel so washed out. And now my sinuses are playing up as well. Joy... NOT. Ho hum, such is life.

Anyways, I will probably be a tad intermittent for the next week-ish. As per usual, see you all the other side xxx


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jul 2018)

Weather girl said we might have some rain today??

What is this rain ? Ill have to google it


----------



## Katherine (20 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> OK I'm off to bed. Wish I could get a decent night's sleep, I just feel so washed out. And now my sinuses are playing up as well. Joy... NOT. Ho hum, such is life.
> 
> Anyways, I will probably be a tad intermittent for the next week-ish. As per usual, see you all the other side xxx


Take care


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Creek Road, Deptford/Greenwich


Norman Road, Ha'penny Hatch, Creekside, Copperas Street?


----------



## Hitchington (20 Jul 2018)

A psychic evening due to be held in Doncaster later this month has been cancelled due to 'unforeseen circumstances.'


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2018)

I discovered that BMW originally made the Isetta 3 wheeler bubble car as a 4 wheeler, but due to our taxation laws and that the 3 wheeler could be driven on a motorcycle licence the 3 wheeler proved more popular .


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jul 2018)

The 11:18 train from Oxenholme to Windermere was packed this morning-pretty much everyone got off at Staveley though. This might have something to do with the beer festival at Hawkshead Brewery...


----------



## Threevok (20 Jul 2018)

Woke up last night to the smell of smoke, thinking the house was on fire

Turns out it was smoke from yet another deliberately set mountain fire - 10 miles away 

This morning, the entire valley was blanketed in it - like a bank of fog


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2018)

Another ploy to try to get my details was tried today! This time BT have discovered a fault with my computer. They are not the only ones . I've often felt like hurling it out of the window!


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> The 11:18 train from Oxenholme to Windermere was packed this morning-pretty much everyone got off at Staveley though. This might have something to do with the beer festival at Hawkshead Brewery...


You stayed on, to travel further?


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I discovered that BMW originally made the Isetta 3 wheeler bubble car as a 4 wheeler, but due to our taxation laws and that the 3 wheeler could be driven on a motorcycle licence the 3 wheeler proved more popular .



My Dad had one. This picture was taken about 1972, I'm in my Dads Isetta with my sister looking on.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> You stayed on, to travel further?


Beer festival for me!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> My Dad had one. This picture was taken about 1972, I'm in my Dads Isetta with my sister looking on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 420188


I heard a story of a couple driving and parking next to a wall at a cinema and had to wait until somebody came along to push them backwards so that they could open the door to get out .
For anyone who is not familiar with them . The door was at the front and hinged forwards and they didn't have reverse gear .


----------



## pjd57 (20 Jul 2018)

That's the mudguards back on.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2018)

Plans have changed. Things that needed doing have been put back for a few days till I get over this.

Face feels like I've been kicked by a horse, tongue is doing a Jar Jar Binks impression and I'm struggling after a night of no sleep.


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I heard a story of a couple driving and parking next to a wall at a cinema and had to wait until somebody came along to push them backwards so that they could open the door to get out .
> For anyone who is not familiar with them . The door was at the front and hinged forwards and they didn't have reverse gear .



They did have a reverse on them, but some people disconnected them in the mistaken belief that they had to so they could drive it on a motorbike licence.


----------



## potsy (20 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> Weather girl said we might have some rain today??
> 
> What is this rain ? Ill have to google it


It is currently raining in Mancland...

Normal service is resumed


----------



## potsy (20 Jul 2018)

And in perfect timing, we are off on holibobs tomorrow


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jul 2018)

We have rain..just..


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2018)

It's gone rather dark here. But no sign of rain.

The dark bit is thanks to a large barn that's on fire the other side of the railway line.


----------



## gbb (20 Jul 2018)

Peterborough Is currently having some light rain.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2018)

I have just informed my wife that the shared sponge we use in the bath, which she knows as the "face sponge", is known to me as the "sack and crack sponge"...


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I have just informed my wife that the shared sponge we use in the bath, which she knows as the "face sponge", is known to me as the "sack and crack sponge"...


----------



## Speicher (20 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Plans have changed. Things that needed doing have been put back for a few days till I get over this.
> 
> Face feels like I've been kicked by a horse, tongue is doing a Jar Jar Binks impression and I'm struggling after a night of no sleep.



 Hope you feel better soon. ?


----------



## Katherine (20 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> Woke up last night to the smell of smoke, thinking the house was on fire
> 
> Turns out it was smoke from yet another deliberately set mountain fire - 10 miles away
> 
> This morning, the entire valley was blanketed in it - like a bank of fog



Oh dear. Hope you get the needed rain. 



Reynard said:


> Plans have changed. Things that needed doing have been put back for a few days till I get over this.
> 
> Face feels like I've been kicked by a horse, tongue is doing a Jar Jar Binks impression and I'm struggling after a night of no sleep.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> I have just informed my wife that the shared sponge we use in the bath, which she knows as the "face sponge", is known to me as the "sack and crack sponge"...



Far too much information.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Hope you feel better soon. ?



Thanks.  And definitely  - the world always feels better after a


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> Hope you feel better soon.



Thanks 

Pain seems to be gone  but tongue's still numb and my hearing's gone squiffy. I have to shout to hear what I say.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2018)

Ooh! I'm having a flot hush !

I'm going to have a chocolate ice to see if it will cool me down .


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2018)

Still no rain !


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Jul 2018)

Still rather warm outside. I'm sitting in the garden crocheting whilst Sasha waits for me to go to bed so she can party.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2018)

No rain here... And that barn is still well alight...


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> No rain here... And that barn is still well alight...


Hay?


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Hay?



Straw.

It's a concern that rears ducks. Looks like their straw store's what's gone up, it's still burning really fiercely. Hope it's not spread to the bird sheds...


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Straw.
> 
> It's a concern that rears ducks. Looks like their straw store's what's gone up, it's still burning really fiercely. Hope it's not spread to the bird sheds...


Last one nearby that got set alight, had cows in the adjoining shed. None were saved.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jul 2018)

When the rope twists, forget your haying, or your strawing.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Last one nearby that got set alight, had cows in the adjoining shed. None were saved.



That's grim... 

It's still burning. I first saw it alight around half 5 this afternoon, and the blaze had already taken hold. That's the second time it's happened there in recent years. The first one was arson. Goodness knows this time...


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> That's grim...
> 
> It's still burning. I first saw it alight around half 5 this afternoon, and the blaze had already taken hold. That's the second time it's happened there in recent years. The first one was arson. Goodness knows this time...


Hopefully no-one or anything injured. Straw/hay can always be got.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Jul 2018)

Last night we had the first Go Ride session for three weeks. Within five minutes of starting, the rain came down. After another 10 minutes the coach called it off and we packed up and came home. When the first drops fell out of the sky, my kids started moaning. When we said it was time to go home, they were begging for one more quick go around the course the coaches had laid out?! Kids....


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jul 2018)

It's another beautiful hot day on the beach


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2018)

Morning . I just had to save some ormanents from a Schrodie . He had just noticed that the bedroom windows were open and was about to leap up and knock them down .


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jul 2018)

Gorgeous morning after a decent rain last night.
Fresh and sunny.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Jul 2018)

Wife gone away again for weekend
So much better I can just do my thing
Music on 
Housework done 
What film to watch later is all I need to do 
Win win!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2018)

My brain isn't firing on all cylinders today !


----------



## Speicher (21 Jul 2018)

Could you try cleaning your plark spugs and de-gunging your centrifuge?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2018)

As I have been doing quite a bit of work on my bikes recently my wife asked me if I would be taking part in next year's TdF.
I said I would but I would be starting at the top of the mountains first and then work my way down from there .


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jul 2018)

I've just taken my dog for a walk before i go for a ride. I saw a bloke eating fish,chips and mushy peas,while sat on a bench. I'm now wondering whether to go and get some fish,chips and mushy peas rather than go for a ride.


----------



## postman (21 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just taken my dog for a walk before i go for a ride. I saw a bloke eating fish,chips and mushy peas,while sat on a bench. I'm now wondering whether to go and get some fish,chips and mushy peas rathert han go for a ride.




No contest,Fish and Chips and a balm cake.Look after the inner man first.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jul 2018)

postman said:


> No contest,Fish and Chips and a balm cake.Look after the inner man first.


Maybe fish and chips AFTER a ride.


----------



## postman (21 Jul 2018)

Just waiting to go look at a second hand car,we had ours in for a minor non urgent repair.Quoted  £320,did not have it done,we think the car is only worth £600 ,i'll tell you when we get back.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2018)

Spent a good 5 hours over two days making an extension to the cats' run. It now goes under the arbour, up the side of the fence, and a 6m long mesh tunnel from one side of the garden to the other on top of a 3 foot fence (there is a field at the back). The next phase it to go behind the garage and have another enclosed run on the other side of the garage (in our side garden). This is for the rescue cat Leo, who has cat flu, and also the two new Ragdolls that are coming in a few weeks (once vaccinated).


----------



## postman (21 Jul 2018)

Mr and Mrs Postman are back and will pick up their second hand car on Thursday next week.2016 Vauxhall Minerva black.We got offered a staggering £900 on ours,we showed no emotion  and quietly accepted the offer.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just taken my dog for a walk before i go for a ride. I saw a bloke eating fish,chips and mushy peas,while sat on a bench. I'm now wondering whether to go and get some fish,chips and mushy peas rathert han go for a ride.



Go do your ride then eat your fish and chips, you'll then feel like you've earned them. I did my ride this morning, I've now got a dish warming up and I'll shortly be cooking fresh salmon for our tea.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully no-one or anything injured. Straw/hay can always be got.



I'll find that out soon enough. It's still smoking quite a lot as I look out of the window.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Go do your ride then eat your fish and chips, you'll then feel like you've earned them. I did my ride this morning, I've now got a dish warming up and I'll shortly be cooking fresh salmon for our tea.


I just settled for spud pie and mushy peas.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2018)

Having a quiet day here today. And some thinking time.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jul 2018)

If the mysterious block of yellowish ice I found in the freezer turns out to be chicken stock, I'll be making cauliflower soup later.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> If the mysterious block of yellowish ice I found in the freezer turns out to be chicken stock, I'll be making cauliflower soup later.


And if it's something else?


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> And if it's something else?


No need to worry. After 8 minutes in the microwave, the iceberg is melting.......




....and it smells of chicken!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2018)

I noticed 2 drops of rain as I cycled back from the boozer just now. I'd forgotten what it felt like!


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2018)

Had a lovely supper of salady things tonight...

Cold cooked chicken, peas with mint, bulgur wheat with cranberries, raisins and ras-el-hanout, sliced cucumber and romaine lettuce.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I just settled for spud pie and mushy peas.



I smothered the salmon in melted butter then baked it in the oven for half an hour, and cooked spuds and peas to go with it.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> I smothered the salmon in melted butter then baked it in the oven for half an hour, and cooked spuds and peas to go with it.



Sounds good. 

I always do my salmon fillets in a foil parcel: butter under the fillets, pepper, salt, some dill or tarragon and a curl of lemon zest, then 15 mins in a preheated oven @ 180c (temp & timing for 2 fillets)


----------



## MikeG (21 Jul 2018)

Wedding reception in our garden in 5 days time. I finished the steps today, and paved half the patio. I should be ready in about 6 days time.


----------



## Katherine (21 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> Wedding reception in our garden in 5 days time. I finished the steps today, and paved half the patio. I should be ready in about 6 days time.


How wonderful. 
Good luck !
The rough edges won't show once you have put up bunting flowers, lights etc.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> How wonderful.
> Good luck !
> The rough edges won't show once you have put up bunting flowers, lights etc.



Yup, this ^^^ Some judicious camouflage should sort it


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2018)

I have just seen 3 Hedgehogs ! 2 are in my neighbours garden playing steam engines, going chuff, chuff ,chuff ! The other one is in our garden eating cat biscuits that I threw out .


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2018)

MikeG said:


> Wedding reception in our garden in 5 days time. I finished the steps today, and paved half the patio. I should be ready in about 6 days time.


Is the face still there?


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> No need to worry. After 8 minutes in the microwave, the iceberg is melting.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But was it ever a chicken, or part there-off!!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> The rough edges won't show once you have *put up bunting flowers, lights etc.*



Oh no. Better make that seven days.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> But was it ever a chicken, or part there-off!!


Deffo. I crunched up the bones with a fantastic pair of poultry shears that came my way by accident.

Anyway, the soup is in the pressure cooker. In five minutes, I'll attack it with a stick blender and add a cardiologist's nightmare dose of double cream.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jul 2018)

Morning . I was just listening to the TV and there was some talk about the Real Marigold Hotel and was wondering if there was one run by a Basil Faulty type owner ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jul 2018)

Was going to go for a ride this morning but our 7 mile walk from Ilam Park and around Dovedale yesterday on uneven ground has left my legs feeling a little sore. The dogs haven’t moved since I came downstairs this morning. They must still be feeling it too. They are still breathing though so they’ll be ok. 

My daughter has just been reading this as I type it and asked who I’m ‘sending a text to’. I’ve told her and she now is taking the keyboard off me as she wants to say: 

_“Hello cycling people. Cycling is the best. I am good at cycling too.”
_
She is only 7. 

A very proud dad.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jul 2018)

Internet bust, engineer Tuesday evening!!
No Netflix, Amazon, Xbox ,tablet ,buying off internet.
Phone data is small.. 
Holy crisis batman


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jul 2018)

No sun here today but it is still


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Was going to go for a ride this morning but our 7 mile walk from Ilam Park and around Dovedale yesterday on uneven ground has left my legs feeling a little sore. The dogs haven’t moved since I came downstairs this morning. They must still be feeling it too. They are still breathing though so they’ll be ok.
> 
> My daughter has just been reading this as I type it and asked who I’m ‘sending a text to’. I’ve told her and she now is taking the keyboard off me as she wants to say:
> 
> ...



Our Son brings our Granddaughter round most Sundays, she's 5, and she likes me to open up a blank word document so she can sit at the computer typing.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> Internet bust, engineer Tuesday evening!!
> No Netflix, Amazon, Xbox ,tablet ,buying off internet.
> Phone data is small..
> Holy crisis batman


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


>




Its on again but its a life changing situation @raleighnut ,i may only have minutes !!!
Tiz a precarious situation for sure fekin internet rules our lives


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2018)

That dumbass moment when you swat a fly on the patio table... <doh!>


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2018)

Rained and stormed last night, just after my trip to the grocery store on the recumbent. Quite cool for this area , at this time of year, today. It used to be our hot weather came around late August, but now it seems hottest in June and July.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2018)

I was also looking at Maui Jim sunglasses. By the way, I live near where the company is based.(Not Maui, by any means.) Very nice, but also very dear. Better to buy a fluid trainer, and stick with the plastic fantastic sunglasses.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jul 2018)

I've had two long conversations and now I'm shattered !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Jul 2018)

When I woke on Saturday I forgot it was Saturday 
Half way down stairs to get the cuppa before getting the cycle gear on I realised 

Straight back to bed with a smile on my face!


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jul 2018)

In the coop this morning I spent £2.78 and paid in 10p pieces, my purse is so much lighter


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 420505
> 
> 
> That dumbass moment when you swat a fly on the patio table... <doh!>


Did you get it though.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Did you get it though.


No


----------



## Katherine (22 Jul 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Was going to go for a ride this morning but our 7 mile walk from Ilam Park and around Dovedale yesterday on uneven ground has left my legs feeling a little sore. The dogs haven’t moved since I came downstairs this morning. They must still be feeling it too. They are still breathing though so they’ll be ok.
> 
> My daughter has just been reading this as I type it and asked who I’m ‘sending a text to’. I’ve told her and she now is taking the keyboard off me as she wants to say:
> 
> ...



Hello Miss RLH 
It's good to hear that you enjoy   too.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jul 2018)

The temperature has dropped so I have spent sometime gardening


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> Hello Miss RLH
> It's good to hear that you enjoy   too.


Thank you for this. She has a big smile on her face now!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Our Son brings our Granddaughter round most Sundays, she's 5, and she likes me to open up a blank word document so she can sit at the computer typing.


Both my kids like typing on the computer. Now and again their teachers ask them to type their homework on a computer and it’s one of the few times when we don’t have to persuade them to do it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> In the coop this morning I spent £2.78 and paid in 10p pieces, my purse is so much lighter


I found a Canadian Dime in the grocery store parking lot.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2018)

I'm currently making pork carnitas for lunches this week at work. I've also gone to mass, done the grocery shopping, and moved all my painting materials and sketching gear to an attache case as Max, my dog, has shown a great deal of interest in art supplies lately. Making them secure is necessary, I have no need to find out if a dog can paint better than I.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Our Son brings our Granddaughter round most Sundays, she's 5, and she likes me to open up a blank word document so she can sit at the computer typing.



It must have been her that sent the email to your boss, telling them that you’ve had enough and to stick your job up their arse.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2018)

A quiet day here today, soaking up all the sports on the tv, radio & internets.

I did do a load of laundry though.

Supper will be the randoms in the fridge that want using up.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm currently making pork carnitas for lunches this week at work. I've also gone to mass, done the grocery shopping, and moved all my painting materials and sketching gear to an attache case as Max, my dog, has shown a great deal of interest in art supplies lately. Making them secure is necessary, I have no need to find out if a dog can paint better than I.



I have to keep my art stuff away from the terrible twosome. I learnt the hard way many years ago, having had to de-paint curious cats. I also no longer use oil paint as a medium.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm currently making pork carnitas for lunches this week at work. I've also gone to mass, done the grocery shopping, and moved all my painting materials and sketching gear to an attache case as Max, my dog, has shown a great deal of interest in art supplies lately. Making them secure is necessary,* I have no need to find out if a dog can paint better than I.*


Leave the dog to it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jul 2018)

Scarecrows are popping up in our village as part of a garden trail next weekend. The makers obviously put a lot of work into theirs. Some even have bash at a verse of poetry to display alongside their offering. All in good fun. My kids love spotting the scarecrows as we walk around the village.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> A quiet day here today, soaking up all the sports on the tv, radio & internets.
> 
> I did do a load of laundry though.
> 
> Supper will be the randoms in the fridge that want using up.


We call that 'Bitsa'... Bits of this, and bits of that..


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> We call that 'Bitsa'... Bits of this, and bits of that..



 indeed.

None of the items enough to make a meal on their own, but all far too nice to throw away: pulled pork, frittata, spiced bulgur wheat with dried fruit, minted peas and half a portion of chips.

It's all been eaten.


----------



## potsy (22 Jul 2018)

Night all


----------



## Katherine (22 Jul 2018)

potsy said:


> Night all
> 
> View attachment 420663


Gorgeous!


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2018)

I need sleep. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jul 2018)

I've decided not to spend five and a half grand on "calf augmentation" surgery. It seems I'll have to ride the bike more.

http://www.mylooks.com/cosmetic-procedures/calf-implants


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've decided not to spend five and a half grand on "calf augmentation" surgery. It seems I'll have to ride the bike more.
> 
> http://www.mylooks.com/cosmetic-procedures/calf-implants



Dr Bumbum


----------



## slowmotion (23 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Dr Bumbum


I could have sworn he was called Leggy Mountbatten.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I could have sworn he was called Leggy Mountbatten.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jul 2018)

Internet working for 10 mins !! Woo'hooo

Have a fun day, laters


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> We call that 'Bitsa'... Bits of this, and bits of that..



I've had bikes that were bitsa's.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2018)

How does a delivery company lose a large box containing a 7 metre art installation of the Moon ? It was on its way from Bristol to Austria .

I wonder if it's on it's way to Australia ?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> I've had bikes that were bitsa's.



Your not the only one @dave r


----------



## potsy (23 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> Gorgeous!


And he knows it


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> How does a delivery company lose a large box containing a 7 metre art installation of the Moon ? It was on its way from Bristol to Austria .
> 
> I wonder if it's on it's way to Australia ?


 Argentina? 

Other than that, quite easily it seems.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have to keep my art stuff away from the terrible twosome. I learnt the hard way many years ago, having had to de-paint curious cats. I also no longer use oil paint as a medium.


Watercolor is my only medium besides photography, and of course the requisite drawing skills involved. I'm rather limited as to artistic ability, but I need to get back into practice.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Watercolor is my only medium besides photography, and of course the requisite drawing skills involved. I'm rather limited as to artistic ability, but I need to get back into practice.



Pastel, charcoal and oils used to be my main medium alongside coloured & graphite pencil, but I've gravitated towards watercolour / pen & wash and acrylics in recent years as they're less messy and less risky around the cats. Still dabble with pencils and occasionally with pastel & charcoal, though that's more for rough sketches than large scale pieces.

Oh, and I do photography too, but not seriously anymore.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jul 2018)

I have been researching pipe joiners and julibee clips. My expanding garden hose, and that of my neighbour need mendifying.

I have puzzlement as to why the joiner thingy has Australia 13mm moulded on it. Do millimetres get smaller or larger when they are shipped across the planet? 

https://www.waterirrigation.co.uk/d...rs/13mm-connectors/hydrosure-joiner-13mm.html


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2018)

I am eating a tangerine.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2018)

I was just annealing some aluminium above the gas hob to make some more mudguards and didn't realize it was that hot above the gas burner . I singed the hairs on my arm . Phew ! What a smell !


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Pastel, charcoal and oils used to be my main medium alongside coloured & graphite pencil, but I've gravitated towards watercolour / pen & wash and acrylics in recent years as they're less messy and less risky around the cats. Still dabble with pencils and occasionally with pastel & charcoal, though that's more for rough sketches than large scale pieces.
> 
> Oh, and I do photography too, but not seriously anymore.


Same here, photography is no longer my profession, and I've quit doing serious work in it since about 2004.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Same here, photography is no longer my profession, and I've quit doing serious work in it since about 2004.



Yeah. I just dabble for a bit of pleasure now, plus I do all the photography for my local cat rescue.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jul 2018)

Talking of cats, now that Tiger knows me better, I am graciously allowed to give her some chin rubs, and ear rubs.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Talking of cats, now that Tiger knows me better, I am graciously allowed to give her some chin rubs, and ear rubs.





Yay, that's good to hear  Now you can give her the chin tickles I sent the other day xxx


----------



## Speicher (23 Jul 2018)

Shortly I will going outside to wave at the ISS. Do you think they will wave back?


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Shortly I will going outside to wave at the ISS. Do you think they will wave back?



Friday will be a good night to watch the skies.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Friday will be a good night to watch the skies.


Blood Moon as well.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jul 2018)

Link now working


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Link now working


The end is nigh!


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> The end is nigh!



Apocalypse Friday. A film by Francis Ford Fiesta.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jul 2018)

Next time I go out to look for the ISS, can you remind me to take a torch with me?

I switched off the kitchen lights, and the outside lights, and was in the garden looking upwards at the sky for about five minutes. Yes, I saw the ISS, without needing the torch.

The torch would have been very handy when negotiating the steps back down to the patio, and avoiding the ghostly cat shape on those steps. I mis-judged the width of the step and nearly went flying, well, I did go flying, and do not know how I managed to land on my feet. Still not sure how I avoided landing awkwardly on a chair or a table.  My left ankle is now a bit achey.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Next time I go out to look for the ISS, can you remind me to take a torch with me?
> 
> I switched off the kitchen lights, and the outside lights, and in the garden looking upwards at the sky for about five minutes. Yes, I saw the ISS, without needing the torch.
> 
> The torch would have been very handy when negotiating the steps back down to the patio, and avoiding the ghostly cat shape on those steps. I mis-judged the width of the step and nearly went flying, well, I did go flying, and do not know how I managed to land on my feet. Still not sure how I avoided landing awkwardly on a chair or a table.  My left ankle is now a bit achey.


You might need a stronger torch if you're trying to contact the ISS.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> You might need a stronger torch if you're trying to contact the ISS.



I could not see them waving at me, so I guess they couldn't see me.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Next time I go out to look for the ISS, can you remind me to take a torch with me?
> 
> I switched off the kitchen lights, and the outside lights, and was in the garden looking upwards at the sky for about five minutes. Yes, I saw the ISS, without needing the torch.
> 
> The torch would have been very handy when negotiating the steps back down to the patio, and avoiding the ghostly cat shape on those steps. I mis-judged the width of the step and nearly went flying, well, I did go flying, and do not know how I managed to land on my feet. Still not sure how I avoided landing awkwardly on a chair or a table.  My left ankle is now a bit achey.



Oooops... Hope you is ok xxx


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2018)

Oooo, I think I know the perfect place to go watch the eclipse from - the ridge of high ground on Downham Hythe.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5323918, member: 9609"]its looking a bit stormy over the border the night 
View attachment 420811
[/QUOTE]
Headed your way?


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5323918, member: 9609"]its looking a bit stormy over the border the night 
View attachment 420811
[/QUOTE]


Nice pic


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jul 2018)

Bit tired today.
12 hr day yesterday due to a water booster fault,after a service by the experts!!!!
40deg in the plant room ..
I should be about 5 stone today, but im just tired.
Easy day today it is then..i hope


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5323989, member: 9609"]hardly a flood --- BUT---
View attachment 420815
[/QUOTE]


Green grass!  I haven't seen green grass for weeks.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5323989, member: 9609"]hardly a flood --- BUT---
View attachment 420815
[/QUOTE]
 you've still got green Grass.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2018)

Morning . Does Pyongyang suffer from the Doppler effect ?


----------



## Katherine (24 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Next time I go out to look for the ISS, can you remind me to take a torch with me?


Don't forget to take a torch with you, next time you go out to look for the ISS!
We don't want to read reports of tripping over ghostly cats, steps and patio furniture please ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2018)

My brain just suddenly powered down and went into limp mode ! I thought I was doing so well starting to make some mudguards yesterday and now I'm stiring porridge ! 
I'll try watching a bit of tv until normal service returns .


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> Green grass!  I haven't seen green grass for weeks.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qVPNONdF58


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2018)

It's raining on the TdF.

Can they send some of that rain over here please.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2018)

They want to sell off RAF Scampton ! 

Talk about putting all your eggs into one basket !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2018)

I was wondering how difficult it would be to organise an out of control party in a place that makes alcohol ?


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering how difficult it would be to organise an out of control party in a place that makes alcohol ?



No point asking a train operating company.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2018)

Had a  lunch consisting of a steak and horseradish sandwich (baguette), a dish of cherries and two


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2018)

I've just had my very first digital rectal examination, conducted by a female locum. I was asked if I wanted a chaperone but declined. It wasn't too awful. Anyway, I'm back at home chugging beer as a celebration.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've just had my very first digital rectal examination, conducted by a female locum. I was asked if I wanted a chaperone but declined. It wasn't too awful. Anyway, I'm back at home chugging beer as a celebration.



"We're going to invade you in a most private way, would you like a friend to share in your special moment?"

"Not bloody likely!"


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> "We're going to invade you in a most private way, would you like a friend to share in your special moment?"
> 
> "Not bloody likely!"


Maybe I missed a trick. It could have been all over Instagram by now if I'd brought a pal along.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jul 2018)

Virgin have been a fixed the problem, corrosion in the road box,and a new part in the house.
110 mbps now,wow its like err wow 
Though my speed test says 58mbps


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering how difficult it would be to organise an out of control party in a place that makes alcohol ?


Council leader had that challenge thrown at them. It was supposed to be "A very easy thing to do". Only problem was, the brewery they'd planned to use had shut 18 months earlier.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2018)

Just relaxing !


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering how difficult it would be to organise an out of control party in a place that makes alcohol ?



Probably as difficult as organising a bawdy party in a house of ill repute.


----------



## potsy (24 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Just relaxing !
> View attachment 420916


Bit nippy out in the garden, someone needs to be well wrapped up and snuggled on my lap


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jul 2018)

Think I'm gunna sleep or try to in the pond..its proper hot and muggy


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2018)

meta lon said:


> Think I'm gunna sleep or try to in the pond..its proper hot and muggy


Be careful who you pick as bed-fellows.....


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2018)

Popped into Tesco this arvo for some 'nanas and a cucumber. Was lucky to find both on YS, as well as some fruit loaves which will do nicely for brekkie.

Also had a lovely ride this evening, although I'm sure I swallowed my own body weight in flies. There's also this annoying clicking sound on the bike that I need to trace.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2018)

Morning . It is quite pleasant outside at the moment . If only it could stay like that for a while .


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Be careful who you pick as bed-fellows.....
> View attachment 420942



I think I've got some of them in the bedroom!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Jul 2018)

Sun's shining..


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2018)

My wife and I popped into the Wiltshire and Swindon Heritage Centre and have been doing some historying ! We were looking at some old maps trying to see when our house was built . We found out when some houses on the estate were built which didn't include ours and then a few years later ours miraculously appeared. So we have narrowed it down to a decade .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2018)

My leather sewing / repairing kit arrived in the post. I'm just looking through it to see what goodies came with it .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2018)

Could you identify a KitKat with your eyes closed ?


----------



## Threevok (25 Jul 2018)

Yes


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2018)

Two, three, four or five fingered version?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> Yes


Apparently some people can't .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jul 2018)

The scrollwheel on my mouse has broken. It's the last thing I bought from Maplin so I can't take it back under warranty. Maybe a bit of tinkering later to see if I can fix it.


----------



## postman (25 Jul 2018)

We have been away two nights,in Manchester.It was Dan's and a few hundreds more Graduation Day,what a great spectacle,one proud Dad.


----------



## Electric_Andy (25 Jul 2018)

The boss wasn't in the office today, and I had a sudden urge to shout "one hundred and eiiiightyyyy" which I have done 3 times now. Not very loud, but my colleagues thought it was funny.


----------



## Serge (25 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've just had my very first digital rectal examination, conducted by a female locum. I was asked if I wanted a chaperone but declined. It wasn't too awful. Anyway, I'm back at home chugging beer as a celebration.


Standing up I assume.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2018)

Serge said:


> Standing up I assume.


What's wrong with having a beer whilst sitting down?


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jul 2018)

Serge said:


> Standing up I assume.


Well, I was to start with.....


----------



## postman (25 Jul 2018)

I would like permission to have one of these made by Vista Print,I know Shaun owns the logo,so begging on my knees.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2018)

The lavender is full of Bimble Boos !


----------



## Speicher (25 Jul 2018)

I have lots of Boos in my garden, some are bimbling and some are asleep on the Luddlbia.
There are also lots of flutter bys.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2018)

There were a lot on my Runner Beans earlier today.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2018)

I have loads of boos and flutterbys in the garden too. They're loving the lavender, lilac and alpine strawberries.

Some of the boos are honey boos - probably from the hives in the community orchard in the village.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2018)

You know it's too hot when the cats don't want to go outside. Lexi is zonked on the floor by my feet and Poppy is busy shedding tortie hairs on my jeans.

Actually, it's not so bad in the shade right now, but in the  it's 

Although the shade isn't such a good idea right now... It's under a mulberry tree. Sit under there and you'll come up a fetching shade of purple.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2018)

Now relaxing after a lovely bike ride at dusk. I have a  and a flapjack. The cats were waiting for me in the hallway when I got back.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2018)

Please stand behind the line when the trains are entering the station, and mind the gap.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jul 2018)

I'm starting to think that my calves are so magnificent that I might be able to save five and a half grand by dumping the cosmetic surgery. They may deflate by breakfast, of course.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2018)

Right, beddy byes... Nunnight one and all.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2018)

Morning. I had a Crabtree moment yesterday. It must be due to the hoot !


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2018)

There was talk of a cycle ride later .





It's good to talk !


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2018)

That is sad news ! They just announced that the last of the female wartime ATA Pilots , Mary Ellis has just died at the age of 101.


----------



## Threevok (26 Jul 2018)

Valley is full of smoke again.

Got to work smelling like a smoked kipper


----------



## Katherine (26 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> That is sad news ! They just announced that the last of the female wartime ATA Pilots , Mary Ellis has just died at the age of 101.


Oh. Very sad.


----------



## Threevok (26 Jul 2018)

You know you have a sad life, when you get a warm fuzzy feeling - connecting to SQL Server for the first time in ages and it remembers you


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2018)

Today, for as long as possible, I am wearing boxer shorts. That is all.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Today, for as long as possible, I am wearing boxer shorts. That is all.



That is all you're wearing or that is all you wanted to say? 

FWIW I'm doing the same, might have to rethink when I pop over for a cuppa with @Fab Foodie later.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> That is all you're wearing or that is all you wanted to say?


Yes


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2018)

BT rang to say they had detected a fault with my computer whilst I was trying to have a nap !   

I let them have it with both barrels !


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> Valley is full of smoke again.
> 
> Got to work smelling like a smoked kipper



Will you be back for breakfast?


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> BT rang to say they had detected a fault with my computer whilst I was trying to have a nap !
> 
> I let them have it with both barrels !


Not BT, it is scammers trying to gain remote access to your machine. We had a call purporting to be from BT about a fault and requesting we went into the control panel, I immediately said "No" and a few days later we had an unrelated call from BT (BT TV renewal/upgrade) whilst I was talking to the guy he told me that it was a known scam, basically although I'm paraphrasing he said "Why would BT want to 'fix' your computer we're a service supplier and couldn't really give a fig what your computer is doing"

Well done for giving em 'both barrels', I hope you swore a lot.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Not BT, it is scammers trying to gain remote access to your machine. We had a call purporting to be from BT about a fault and requesting we went into the control panel, I immediately said "No" and a few days later we had an unrelated call from BT (BT TV renewal/upgrade) whilst I was talking to the guy he told me that it was a known scam, basically although I'm paraphrasing he said "Why would BT want to 'fix' your computer we're a service supplier and couldn't really give a fig what your computer is doing"
> 
> Well done for giving em 'both barrels', I hope you swore a lot.



I've had an E-Mail from a Nigerian bank, it sits in my spam folder waiting to be deleted, we read it and had a good laugh at it, it was badly written and hard to read.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2018)

I still have the letter I received through the post some years ago, telling me that I had won the jackpot on the Spanish lottery.

I trot it out occasionally to have a good giggle.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2018)

It's gone godawfully dark here...


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's gone godawfully dark here...



It actually rained here this morning, just a quick shower, I was riding up Torrington Ave and trying to work out if I needed to put my waterproof on or not, in the end I didn't need it.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jul 2018)

I spent three confused minutes in a (fortunately) quiet ladies on a motorway service I was spinning around looking for the urinals five of ten cubicles had out of service which for some reason prompted me to realise my error when it did dawn on me I did one of those running but walking exits. The male sign was warning that the on duty cleaner was male....that is a first for me, it wasn't on my bucket list though.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> It actually rained here this morning, just a quick shower, I was riding up Torrington Ave and trying to work out if I needed to put my waterproof on or not, in the end I didn't need it.



All it did was go dark. Now it's sort of sunny again.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5327124, member: 21629"]I attended an interview yesterday for another job ... and I've got it !!! Full time, 4 miles from home, on days, very good wages, forklift driving. Oooooh yeah !!!!
"Oh no" is the fact that I will work in very low temperatures - it's -22'C. But company provides all clothes and allows warm up breaks. And reach trucks are heated.

_(I really don't like my current job)_[/QUOTE]

Right now, that -22c sounds wonderful... I'm melting here... 

Fingers crossed it all works out for you, hun xxx


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> All it did was go dark. Now it's sort of sunny again.



A short ten minute shower is neither here or there, my garden could do with a major soaking.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> A short ten minute shower is neither here or there, my garden could do with a major soaking.



Mmmmm yeah... I have cracks that i can stick my arm in up to the elbow. It's that bad here.


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2018)

We have very big rain here and Sky has stopped working.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5327212, member: 21629"]I asked to show me the warehouse after the interview. So I went into -22'C with sleeveless blouse and got frozen in less than a second. It took me about 5 minutes standing outside in +30'C to defrost.[/QUOTE]

I'll take that.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Will you be back for breakfast?


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Jul 2018)

No rain here


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2018)

I have been stinged by a wasp! This is not mundane, as it is the first time it has happened to me.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2018)

Is ice cream a good thing to consume to aid my recovery?


----------



## Serge (26 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Is ice cream a good thing to consume to aid my recovery?


Always.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have been stinged by a wasp! This is not mundane, as it is the first time it has happened to me.









Speicher said:


> Is ice cream a good thing to consume to aid my recovery?



Yep and Gin is good too


----------



## Katherine (26 Jul 2018)

O


Speicher said:


> I have been stinged by a wasp! This is not mundane, as it is the first time it has happened to me.


Ouchy!


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Yep and Gin is good too



No gin, but I could have port with a dash of lemonade.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> No gin, but I could have port with a dash of lemonade.


You have bad weather?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5327465, member: 9609"]distant thunder and the skies are darkening - its getting exciting - rainfall radar shows intense white and its heading this way.

[/QUOTE]
Which direction?


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have been stinged by a wasp! This is not mundane, as it is the first time it has happened to me.



Ouch! The last time I got stung I needed an ambulance and an afternoon in A & E.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2018)

Lullabelle said:


>


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have been stinged by a wasp! This is not mundane, as it is the first time it has happened to me.



Ouchie!!! 



Speicher said:


> Is ice cream a good thing to consume to aid my recovery?



Yes!!!


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2018)

There were fragon dlies whizzing around the garden this afternoon. Poppy loves to chase (and catch) them but she spent the day on the stone floor in the hallways.

I picked mulberries, and now my fingers are purple. 

Had an egg mayo, tomato and cucumber sandwich for supper.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> There were fragon dlies whizzing around the garden this afternoon. Poppy loves to chase (and catch) them but she spent the day on the stone floor in the hallways.


Libellules! Such a lovely word for flagon dries.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Libellules! Such a lovely word for flagon dries.



Isn't it just


----------



## midlife (26 Jul 2018)

Just nipped out to see the orange moon in preparation for the blood moon tomorrow and in the twilight saw the ISS swing by, Great view for the usual Cumbria cloudy sky


----------



## potsy (26 Jul 2018)

Lovely up here today, 25c and very sunny.

The moon just a few minutes ago..


----------



## BSOh (26 Jul 2018)

Managed to get a good bit of this years crop of blackcurrents before the blackbirds  

I don't feel too guilty due to the amount of bird food we buy every week (but I still left them a few )


----------



## midlife (26 Jul 2018)

potsy said:


> Lovely up here today, 25c and very sunny.
> 
> The moon just a few minutes ago..
> 
> View attachment 421240



Brilliant


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Not BT, it is scammers trying to gain remote access to your machine. We had a call purporting to be from BT about a fault and requesting we went into the control panel, I immediately said "No" and a few days later we had an unrelated call from BT (BT TV renewal/upgrade) whilst I was talking to the guy he told me that it was a known scam, basically although I'm paraphrasing he said "Why would BT want to 'fix' your computer we're a service supplier and couldn't really give a fig what your computer is doing"
> 
> Well done for giving em 'both barrels', I hope you swore a lot.


I told him to go away with his sample bottle .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2018)

I went out for a cycle ride this afternoon. It was pleasant riding in the nice cool breeze and the record temperature that was forecast didn't materialize . We stopped off at a cemetery at Little Somerford for a rest !  Whilst sitting there chatting I spotted a Miles Magister in camouflage colours fly over . I used to see it and a Miles Gemini flying together at airshows years ago .
After our long rest we cycled back towards our usual watering hole for a shandy and to meet our other friend who arrived a bit later . We cycled 18 miles.
I was totally shattered when I got home .


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2018)

BSOh said:


> Managed to get a good bit of this years crop of blackcurrents before the blackbirds
> 
> I don't feel too guilty due to the amount of bird food we buy every week (but I still left them a few )



Ooooh, I *love* blackcurrants! 

Only had two this year...


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Is ice cream a good thing to consume to aid my recovery?


Apple Cider Vinegar. The acid neutralizes the alkalinity of a wasp sting. Just the opposite for bees, their venom is acid, so put baking soda on that.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jul 2018)

I witnessed a miracle today.

I came home and opened the front door after plonking the bike on the pavement. For some reason, I forgot to bring it into the hall. Two hours later, I discovered it still unlocked. It hadn't been nicked. I am designing a gaudy shrine to mark the site of this amazing manifestation, hitherto unknown in Shepherds Bush.


----------



## alicat (27 Jul 2018)

Yesterday I bought some computer glasses. Adios eyestrain!

And ready in 10 mins from testing. Heaven for 50 euros!


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jul 2018)

36°C forecast for east Anglia today ,yesterday..now its revised down to 31..im pleased about that.

I have a half day


----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ooooh, I *love* blackcurrants!
> 
> Only had two this year...



I've been picking a few along the towpath.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I witnessed a miracle today.
> 
> I came home and opened the front door after plonking the bike on the pavement. For some reason, I forgot to bring it into the hall. Two hours later, I discovered it still unlocked. It hadn't been nicked. I am designing a gaudy shrine to mark the site of this amazing manifestation, hitherto unknown in Shepherds Bush.



I put my bike in a bike rack in Deal last summer in the end slot so in full view and went off for some breakfast. 90 minutes later I came back and couldn't find my keys.....bugger looked down and they were hanging out of the lock still.


----------



## Katherine (27 Jul 2018)

How to start a holiday ....... 
I bought ice creams at the service station at 8 O'clock in the morning. The lady at the till was momentarily surprised. Well it was almost lunch time! - I did buy some almond croissants too!
We are making good time having set off at stupid o'clock. Despite the motorway closure at Stafford only being lifted as we got to it. We'd have been caught up in the diversion but there was a delay due to a nasty collision by a lorry into the back of a small car. 
We saw the orange moon for the first part of the journey then sunrise and bright sunshine all through Somerset (where I got the ice creams) now we're in Devon, it's thick cloud.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> How to start a holiday .......
> I bought ice creams at the service station at 8 O'clock in the morning. The lady at the till was momentarily surprised. Well it was almost lunch time! - I did buy some almond croissants too!
> We are making good time having set off at stupid o'clock. Despite the motorway closure at Stafford only being lifted as we got to it. We'd have been caught up in the diversion but there was a delay due to a nasty collision by a lorry into the back of a small car.
> We saw the orange moon for the first part of the journey then sunrise and bright sunshine all through Somerset (where I got the ice creams) now we're in Devon, it's thick cloud.


Have a happy holiday !


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jul 2018)

Katherine said:


> How to start a holiday .......
> I bought ice creams at the service station at 8 O'clock in the morning. The lady at the till was momentarily surprised. Well it was almost lunch time! - I did buy some almond croissants too!
> We are making good time having set off at stupid o'clock. Despite the motorway closure at Stafford only being lifted as we got to it. We'd have been caught up in the diversion but there was a delay due to a nasty collision by a lorry into the back of a small car.
> We saw the orange moon for the first part of the journey then sunrise and bright sunshine all through Somerset (where I got the ice creams) now we're in Devon, it's thick cloud.



Blimey that would be an early start. Was it too make sure you hit the commuter traffic round Bristol etc?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2018)

Morning ! I woke up feeling all achy. I blamed last night's cycled ride but I'm feeling cold yet sweating .  . I've taken some parrots so I will have a rest for a while .
There was a big Flagondry buzzing around when were sat down having a rest last night .


----------



## Katherine (27 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Blimey that would be an early start. Was it too make sure you hit the commuter traffic round Bristol etc?


Yes! The last 2 years we've crawled past Bristol in the afternoon, having been caught up in various delays all down the M6.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2018)

I can't seem to tegulate my remperature this morning . I'm now hot and sweating !


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2018)

There is a steam special going down from Paddington to Bishop Lydeard tomorrow . It is a double header and should be here at 10 .30 and back at 20 . 09.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2018)

I think I have a bug ! I'm going to take things easy and watch the TdF .


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2018)

We had rain overnight!!!  And some pretty spectacular crashing and banging. Now it's just  and humid.

Also curled up watching the TdF.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2018)

mybike said:


> I've been picking a few along the towpath.



Blackberries, surely?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I think I have a bug ! I'm going to take things easy and watch the TdF .



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jul 2018)

A light rain shower yesterday evening, a few rumbles of thunder this morning but lots of


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Jul 2018)

M6 yesterday near Scorton in Lancashire...







...the villagers enjoyed the silence.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2018)

Whilst out on our ride last night we were overtaken by several faster riders . We didn't bother with trying to chase them down as we were more interested in securing our GC position, which is being sat in front of the TV .


----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2018)

One thing I will never understand about fluorescent tubes is why they will work one way round and not the other.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2018)

The weather man said that if you are going out this evening take something waterproof with you !





A duck ?


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The weather man said that if you are going out this evening take something waterproof with you !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm waterproof take me.


----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2018)

OK, so who imagined the eclipse would be eclipsed by rain clouds?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2018)

We just saw Schrodie sliding down the edge of an open window as if he was a Fireman sliding down a pole! He slipped off the top of the open window and made a desperate grab for it . He wasn't hurt except for his pride .


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We just saw Schrodie sliding down the edge of an open window as if he was a Fireman sliding down a pole! He slipped off the top of the open window and made a desperate grab for it . He wasn't hurt except for his pride .



I used to have a cat called Fuggles. The only cat I knew who could fall off the arm of the sofa while laying on it and other steady surfaces. She also bust the myth that cats always land on their feet.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jul 2018)

Somebody abandoned a supermarket trolley on the pavement outside our house last Sunday. I told Tesco about it on Monday. How long should I leave it there before unbolting the castors and using them for a cunning project of my own?

Edit: actually, they may not unbolt easily but I can use a cutting disc on the angle grinder to amputate them before performing further operations.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Somebody abandoned a supermarket trolley on the pavement outside our house last Sunday. I told Tesco about it on Monday. How long should I leave it there before unbolting the castors and using them for a cunning project of my own?


They've had their chance.

Shopping trollies cost upward of £150 each. If they were bothered....


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jul 2018)

Meal out with the kids,Collywestern slater A43 near Stamford,excellent as usual and four pints of Tiger..and a bottle of banks when i got home, sat in the garden 21deg ..nice..

Im about fooooked to be honest after a very hot super sweaty day..bed beckons..

Milton Keynes tomorrow...what a joy


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2018)

Can't believe it's dry where you are @meta lon - I'm not a million miles away from you (just a tad further to the east) and it's crashing and banging and it's absolutely chucking it down. 

Having said that, the garden was desperate for rain - we haven't had any since late May.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2018)

Went to Tesco tonight to do a YS hunt. Well, I had to go out, all the milk had curdled - which isn't so good when you want to put it in tea... Good job I took a waterproof and a plastic sheet thing for my trolley as I didn't half need it... 

Had some good hunting tonight; diced pork, marinated beef strips, cooked turkey, prawns, camembert, milk, leeks, green beans, sweet peppers, spinach, strawberries, raspberries, plums, lychees, apples, a selection of speciality rolls from the bakery, four boxes of Thorntons chocolates and a large Thorntons chocolate cake.

And I made cheese with some of the milk - and very nice it is too. Will turn the rest of the milk into cheese tomorrow. First batch is just plain salted, but I have loads of lovely herbs in the garden, plus there's garlic and onion knocking around too.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> They've had their chance.
> 
> Shopping trollies cost upward of £150 each. If they were bothered....


The basket could make a passable barbeque.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The basket could make a passable barbeque.


Already on a stand as well.


----------



## TVC (27 Jul 2018)

My ride this afternoon.







A pootle around my locality, including Foxton Locks.






This could become normal for my Fridays. Everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Already on a stand as well.


The plan's changed a bit. I'm taking the trolley to a "Safe Place" and will be sending a ransom note to Tesco shortly. My safe storage has to be worth £10 a day surely?


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2018)

It has been a tad busy and noisy and hot here today. 

Pavement repair men arrived at about 7am to start repairing pavements.
8am or thereabouts the builder arrived to continue lifting and relaying my patio.
10am, not wishing to be left out of the commotion, a removal van arrived at the house opposite. 

On one of the hottestest day of the year, playing "keep moving vehicles" up and down the road, according to where the men are mending the pavement, is not, in my opinion, very much fun at all. The other game we played was relay the patio, in the original pattern, when you forgot to take a photo of the layout, and lots of the slabs have been cut to shape. 

On a brighter note, long story short, I was given an owl by the lady who moved in opposite.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2018)

Live one?


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Live one?



No, it was a garden ornament, left behind by the previous occupants.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> No, it was a garden ornament, left behind by the previous occupants.


Easy to keep then. No food to buy and no vet bills.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Easy to keep then. No food to buy and no vet bills.



That would be true of a living owl. It would catch its own food, and would not admit to being unwell.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> That would be true of a living owl. It would catch its own food, and would not admit to being unwell.


It's not as though injury, loss of a leg for instance, will bother it though.


----------



## TVC (27 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> It has been a tad busy and noisy and hot here today.
> 
> Pavement repair men arrived at about 7am to start repairing pavements.
> 8am or thereabouts the builder arrived to continue lifting and relaying my patio.
> ...


Hi Wol, how's things?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> It's not as though injury, loss of a leg for instance, will bother it though.



There's always gorilla glue for that LOL


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jul 2018)

Just been reading up on Harrison Ford


----------



## midlife (28 Jul 2018)

TVC said:


> My ride this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 421348
> 
> ...



Looked into getting a PPL when I was in Manchester, was a fraction away from sticking the cost on Billy Barclaycard.......


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2018)

TVC said:


> Hi Wol, how's things?


Okayish, thank you.


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Blackberries, surely?



yep.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2018)

Morning. I was woken by what I thought was the sound of rain. It was only the wind getting up. It did however prepare me for the rain which finally appeared later . We haven't had much , just enough to leave a few small puddles . No thunder or lightning .


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> M6 yesterday near Scorton in Lancashire...
> 
> View attachment 421294
> 
> ...



Really odd editing of the photos.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2018)

Just managed to catch the last bit of the eclipse last night due to a break in the cloud . I was just in time to see the last bit of the Earth's shadow leaving the Moon . It looked quite fascinating !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Jul 2018)

Can we have the sunshine back please
I have had enough rain already and want the sun back


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2018)

TVC said:


> My ride this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 421348
> 
> ...



I haven't been to Foxton Locks for years, whats the cafe like now? do they still have one?


----------



## Serge (28 Jul 2018)

dave r said:


> I haven't been to Foxton Locks for years, whats the cafe like now? do they still have one?


The café was still there when I was checking the route on Google maps a few weeks ago. Still looks good and has good reviews.


----------



## Serge (28 Jul 2018)

It's blowing a hooley here, I'm not looking forward to the commute.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Jul 2018)

Today I shall mainly be tying flies for my Montana fly fishing trip.

I thought I’d add the bit about the fly fishing trip ‘cos I expect most of you were picturing me tying their legs and wings together so I could stick pins in them


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2018)

I was just wondering how many man owls are lost due to people having to kreckt wrong worms that often appear when writing ?


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2018)

Serge said:


> The café was still there when I was checking the route on Google maps a few weeks ago. Still looks good and has good reviews.



Looks like I'll have visit again at some point.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Today I shall mainly be tying flies for my Montana fly fishing trip.
> 
> I thought I’d add the bit about the fly fishing trip ‘cos I expect most of you were picturing me tying their legs and wings together so I could stick pins in them



What a great trip..enjoy


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jul 2018)

Off to MK ...i'd much rather be doing the new floor than visiting..its nice and cool too


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2018)

It is raining, proper rain


----------



## Serge (28 Jul 2018)

Well that was a fun commute! At least the forty mph crosswinds were trying to push me into the ditch rather than the middle of the road.


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2018)




----------



## midlife (28 Jul 2018)

Counted 19 sparrows on the back fence, I think they are enjoying the rain .I guess the local sparrowhawk is too!!


----------



## mikeymustard (28 Jul 2018)

midlife said:


> Counted 19 sparrows on the back fence, I think they are enjoying the rain .I guess the local sparrowhawk is too!!


I was fixing a bike out on my patio a couple of years ago and something hurtled past me and hit the fence. I thought it must be a football kicked over from next door, but no, affixed vertically to the ivy on the fence 6 feet away was a very angry looking sparrowhawk


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2018)

The steam engine was early ! I arrived at Thingley in plenty of time to be told that it was running 14 minutes early at Wooton Basset . I looked around to see a mass of black rain clouds and thought. Ah! Just in time for that rain storm !
The train now being pulled by Union of South Africa or a similar looking A4 Pacific arrived just as it got dark. A few spots were falling just as it passed us on it's way to Bath . 
All of the peeps that had gathered to watch the train now made a dash for their cars . Too late! It absolutely hammered down just as I got to my car . In the few seconds it took to unlock the car and open the door I got soaked! . The rain seemed to be making a roaring sound as it continued to pour down .


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jul 2018)

mybike said:


> Really odd editing of the photos.
> 
> View attachment 421362
> 
> ...


that's police photoshop skills for you


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Jul 2018)

My daughter has gone to Leeds for a couple of days post GCSE. Her bear has taken being left behind very badly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2018)

TVC said:


> My ride this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 421348
> 
> ...


Cessna 172? My boss had one of those. Take the whole boat expense, and magnify it 3-4x. Planes are pricey, but great fun.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> My daughter has gone to Leeds for a couple of days post GCSE. Here bear has taken being left behind very badly.
> 
> View attachment 421396


And you're letting it do it on its own.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The steam engine was early ! I arrived at Thingley in plenty of time to be told that it was running 14 minutes early at Wooton Basset . I looked around to see a mass of black rain clouds and thought. Ah! Just in time for that rain storm !
> The train now being pulled by Union of South Africa or a similar looking A4 Pacific arrived just as it got dark. A few spots were falling just as it passed us on it's way to Bath .
> All of the peeps that had gathered to watch the train now made a dash for their cars . Too late! It absolutely hammered down just as I got to my car . In the few seconds it took to unlock the car and open the door I got soaked! . The rain seemed to be making a roaring sound as it continued to pour down .


Typical days railfanning, then.


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2018)

Before my neighbour left for their holibobs, he brought round a large bag of fresh fruit and vegetables. Much as I like fruit and vegetables, there is a limit of how much I could eat. 

The strawberries, grapes, apples and tomatoes pose no problem. The courgettes pose a problem. Can I fry them and then freeze them, or boil (once sliced) then freeze them. Similarly there is more celery than I would normally use. How does celery and carrot soup sound, or could I make celery, carrot and courgette soup?


----------



## Serge (28 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Before my neighbour left for their holibobs, he brought round a large bag of fresh fruit and vegetables. Much as I like fruit and vegetables, there is a limit of how much I could eat.
> 
> The strawberries, grapes, apples and tomatoes pose no problem. The courgettes pose a problem. Can I fry them and then freeze them, or boil (once sliced) then freeze them. Similarly there is more celery than I would normally use. How does celery and carrot soup sound, or could I make celery, carrot and courgette soup?


I personally wouldn't put courgette in the soup, that can just be sliced up and frozen without cooking it. It will become a little mushy once defrosted but it'll be fine in a tomato pasta sauce.

Use the carrots and celery with some onions, garlic and fresh coriander to make a soup. This can then be frozen once cooled. 

That'll be ten guineas.


----------



## midlife (28 Jul 2018)

Just make soup out of everything left over.....don't forget to add some meat


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Jul 2018)

Personally, I'd put the courgettes straight on the compost heap. Horrible things!


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Jul 2018)

It rained heavily in Penrith this morning.


----------



## midlife (28 Jul 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> It rained heavily in Penrith this morning.



Heading into Penrith later, .Seems to have dried up here about 5 miles north.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Jul 2018)

It absolutely hammered it down here yesterday.
There was a particularly heavy downpour starting at 1701. Guess who left work at 1700?
*sploosh*


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Jul 2018)

midlife said:


> Heading into Penrith later, .Seems to have dried up here about 5 miles north.


It can be very local sometime... I should think Kendal Calling has called some rain down.


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> Personally, I'd put the courgettes straight on the compost heap. Horrible things!



They are okay in a casserole, and I think some people use them in a "lasagne" as the pasta layer.

I once put some mangetout into the compost bin, without eating them, cos the pods were so thick.

My builder and I will be recycling loads of stuff. The silt and other gubbings from the drainage channel has been sieved and will be mixed with my compost and spread over the borders. The sandy layer will be sieved and added to the clumpy solid chunks of clay soil dug up when the drain was made deeper. His apple cores and avocado peelings will go on the compost heap. 

As for livestock, lots of very large wormses have been rehomed in the compost bins, and one frog rescued from a storm drain. Another frog preferred to fall into the drainage channel and will find themselves somewhere miles away.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Jul 2018)

I wouldn't count on it. I've been trying to find myself for years now...


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> It rained heavily in Penrith this morning.





midlife said:


> Heading into Penrith later, .Seems to have dried up here about 5 miles north.



It certainly did, venturing out soon so it will no doubt throw it down again.

Penrith is popular amongst the Mundaner's


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Before my neighbour left for their holibobs, he brought round a large bag of fresh fruit and vegetables. Much as I like fruit and vegetables, there is a limit of how much I could eat.
> 
> The strawberries, grapes, apples and tomatoes pose no problem. The courgettes pose a problem. Can I fry them and then freeze them, or boil (once sliced) then freeze them. Similarly there is more celery than I would normally use. How does celery and carrot soup sound, or could I make celery, carrot and courgette soup?



You can pickle the courgettes... With dill and garlic. They're very fine that way. 

Celery & parsley soup is lush.


----------



## midlife (28 Jul 2018)

potsy said:


> It certainly did, venturing out soon so it will no doubt throw it down again.
> 
> Penrith is popular amongst the Mundaner's



Decided to go into Carlisle


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jul 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> Personally, I'd put the courgettes straight on the compost heap. Horrible things!



Booooo....

Great on a griddle.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The steam engine was early ! I arrived at Thingley in plenty of time to be told that it was running 14 minutes early at Wooton Basset . I looked around to see a mass of black rain clouds and thought. Ah! Just in time for that rain storm !
> The train now being pulled by Union of South Africa or a similar looking A4 Pacific arrived just as it got dark. A few spots were falling just as it passed us on it's way to Bath .
> All of the peeps that had gathered to watch the train now made a dash for their cars . Too late! It absolutely hammered down just as I got to my car . In the few seconds it took to unlock the car and open the door I got soaked! . The rain seemed to be making a roaring sound as it continued to pour down .


You don't know if it was 60009!!


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> You can pickle the courgettes... With dill and garlic. They're very fine that way.
> 
> Celery & parsley soup is lush.



I could make celery soup and add the parsley later, I spose. Tis a tad warm for making soup though.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Jul 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> Personally, I'd put the courgettes straight on the compost heap. Horrible things!



Cut the courgette into rounds, added to a skewer with other veggies and on the bbq


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jul 2018)

Sadly, the supermarket trolley disappeared before I could put the Tesco extortion plan into action.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Jul 2018)




----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Sadly, the supermarket trolley disappeared before I could put the Tesco extortion plan into action.


Missed out there.

Did you get the trolley key?


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Sadly, the supermarket trolley disappeared before I could put the Tesco extortion plan into action.



The tesco's extortion plan is working well and has done for years.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> You don't know if it was 60009!!


I've just looked at my blurry pictures and it was ,60009 . I read somewhere on the net that it was out of action and that it would be put into a museum .


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've just looked at my blurry pictures and it was ,60009 . I read somewhere on the net that it was out of action and that it would be put into a museum .


They got the boiler certified, then had firebox problems, earlier this year.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2018)

The plane I saw the other evening was a Miles M38 Messenger . Sorry my mistake .


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Missed out there.
> 
> Did you get the trolley key?


Good idea! Unfortunately it was one of the smaller trolleys that don't have keys.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Today I shall mainly be tying flies for my Montana fly fishing trip.
> 
> I thought I’d add the bit about the fly fishing trip ‘cos I expect most of you were picturing me tying their legs and wings together so I could stick pins in them



Let's see some of your work.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Jul 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Let's see some of your work.



Didn’t get as many done as I wanted to. Still got a couple of weeks to go though.

Tied a few dries today, including some Stimulators for the first time. Bushy and buoyant is the secret for fishing the fast, pocket water on the Upper Blackfoot.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Good idea! *Unfortunately it was one of the smaller trolleys that don't have keys.*


That might be why they never collected it.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Jul 2018)

I was browsing through my fishing books earlier looking for some fly tying patterns...





One book title always makes me smile. Two Hundred Popular Flies.


----------



## midlife (28 Jul 2018)

....... Looking for JR Hartley on your shelves


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2018)

midlife said:


> ....... Looking for JR Hartley on your shelves







Fly Fishing: Memories of Angling Days
1st Edition by J.R. Hartley, 
Patrick Benson 
ISBN: 8601409731209


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2018)

Have you heard of Roderick Tye?


----------



## User10119 (28 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> The courgettes pose a problem. Can I fry them and then freeze them, or boil (once sliced) then freeze them.


When I volunteered on the farm in France I used to go collect tomatoes and courgettes by (literally) the wheelbarrow load. I'd use as much as possible in feeding ppl - courgette quiche is good when the glut coincides with the chooks laying lots - but there was always a surplus of both. The former I would batch cook into tomato coulis, stored in old wine bottles (thoroughly washed and rinsed) with a decent oil layer poured on as a 'cork' in the bottle neck to make it airtight and the latter got lacto-fermented. I'm not a big courgette fan really - possibly due to too many years of fnding ways to use barrow-loads of them every summer in France - but actually quite like the latter both as a pickle/salad and as an ingredient in sauces/stews etc.

Coarse-grate the courgettes, pack them in layers into jars with a bit of salt and, if wanted, some aromatics (garlic, bit of onion, herbs etc) between the layers and it should generate sufficient liquid to make sure the brine covers the veg. Can't remember if I used to 'oil-cork' them or not before sticking in a dark cupboard in the coolest place in the house and ignoring 'til winter.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Have you heard of Roderick Tye?



I hadn’t until I googled him just now.

At least he was a real person. Unlike JRH.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Jul 2018)

Fly fishing in the Rockies with a good friend is my absolute favourite thing in life. 

And we’re going for a MONTH!


----------



## potsy (28 Jul 2018)

How do we go from 26c yesterday afternoon, to 11c this afternoon? 

What a difference a day makes!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Jul 2018)

@Tenacious Sloth we would, I think, get along.....







Can't get back enough to fit the whole case in!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Jul 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> @Tenacious Sloth we would, I think, get along.....
> 
> View attachment 421475
> 
> ...



Definite loch style bias there with Flies of Ireland.

I was lucky enough to fish a few Loch Style Internationals in Ireland back in the noughties.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I hadn’t until I googled him just now.
> 
> At least he was a real person. Unlike JRH.



JRH isn't real


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Jul 2018)

Just noticed some play in my rear wheel bearing.

Fortunately, as I explained to my wife, they’re Shimano hubs so I can strip, clean, re-grease and adjust them back so perfection tomorrow. May as well do the front wheel while I’m at it.

Inexplicably, Mrs Sloth didn’t seem all that interested.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Before my neighbour left for their holibobs, he brought round a large bag of fresh fruit and vegetables. Much as I like fruit and vegetables, there is a limit of how much I could eat.
> 
> The strawberries, grapes, apples and tomatoes pose no problem. The courgettes pose a problem. Can I fry them and then freeze them, or boil (once sliced) then freeze them. Similarly there is more celery than I would normally use. How does celery and carrot soup sound, or could I make celery, carrot and courgette soup?


Courgettes keep well in the fridge, 3-4 weeks easy in the salad bit as long as you don't wrap em up


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5329839, member: 10119"]When I volunteered on the farm in France I used to go collect tomatoes and courgettes by (literally) the wheelbarrow load. I'd use as much as possible in feeding ppl - courgette quiche is good when the glut coincides with the chooks laying lots - but there was always a surplus of both. The former I would batch cook into tomato coulis, stored in old wine bottles (thoroughly washed and rinsed) with a decent oil layer poured on as a 'cork' in the bottle neck to make it airtight and the latter got lacto-fermented. I'm not a big courgette fan really - possibly due to too many years of fnding ways to use barrow-loads of them every summer in France - but actually quite like the latter both as a pickle/salad and as an ingredient in sauces/stews etc.

Coarse-grate the courgettes, pack them in layers into jars with a bit of salt and, if wanted, some aromatics (garlic, bit of onion, herbs etc) between the layers and it should generate sufficient liquid to make sure the brine covers the veg. Can't remember if I used to 'oil-cork' them or not before sticking in a dark cupboard in the coolest place in the house and ignoring 'til winter.[/QUOTE]

I have a cracking recipe for pickled courgettes from the WI. 

They're also a good addition to stir fries and asian style dishes when peeled into ribbons. Or alternatively, the ribbons stir fried on their own, then dressed with sesame oil and soy and sprinkled with toasted sesame seeds.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2018)

My fushia is looking a bit battered, and I don’t mean ready for deep frying!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5329913, member: 9609"]only 12 degrees outside - it feels like the arctic[/QUOTE]

12 degrees. Mmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5329913, member: 9609"]only 12 degrees outside - it feels like the arctic[/QUOTE]

I have reached for a fleece throw. Still in shorts and t-shirt though...


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have a cracking recipe for pickled courgettes from the WI.
> 
> They're also a good addition to stir fries and asian style dishes when peeled into ribbons. Or alternatively, the ribbons stir fried on their own, then dressed with sesame oil and soy and sprinkled with toasted sesame seeds.



Do you leave the skin on for these recipes?


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Have you heard of Roderick Tye?





Tenacious Sloth said:


> I hadn’t until I googled him just now.
> 
> At least he was a real person. Unlike JRH.



I sat next to him in the fourth year of Junior School, and I thought he was wonderful and intelligent and very caring.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Do you leave the skin on for these recipes?



Yup. Just top and tail, then run down them lengthwise with a vegetable peeler.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2018)

Lexi stole a pork loin steak earlier. Didn't know whether to curse her or cuddle her. 

It's not as if I don't feed her or anything...


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> Lexi stole a pork loin steak earlier. Didn't know whether to curse her or cuddle her.
> 
> It's not as if I don't feed her or anything...


Mo (Smokey) would have run off with it 'growling' as she went.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Mo (Smokey) would have run off with it 'growling' as she went.
> 
> View attachment 421509





That's exactly what Lexi did 

My back was only turned for a split second while putting the plastic tray in the sink.


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2018)

Head down against a strong headwind, pedalling as fast as I could with ye olde Sturmey ticking rapidly in 3rd gear, Union bottle dynamo whirring away and a whole 2.4W of feeble amber glow casting shadows against the darkening night, I just about made the off-licence before closing time with seconds to spare. Disaster averted, and a nice leisurely ride home with bottles chinking in the saddle bag. My 40 year old utility bike can still deliver the goods when the odds are stacked against it.


----------



## midlife (28 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> My fushia is looking a bit battered, and I don’t mean ready for deep frying!



I'm sure The Strawbs sang about fuchsias in the 70's. Going to have to Google


----------



## midlife (28 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Mo (Smokey) would have run off with it 'growling' as she went.
> 
> View attachment 421509



Ohhhhh,. Looks like my dear departed cat Misty, is she a Burmese?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2018)

midlife said:


> I'm sure The Strawbs sang about fuchsias in the 70's. Going to have to Google


_A child denied all love can't weep 
But bravely bears her life alone 
So Fuchsia as you try to sleep 
You dream of friends you've never known_


----------



## midlife (28 Jul 2018)

Oh Lady Fuchsia


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jul 2018)

I've put my ski socks on. Morale has been raised.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jul 2018)




----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 421518


You've another, identical pair?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2018)

Morning. It looks very wet and windy out . It is a shame for those National Garden Scheme gardens that are open today to have all this rain now !


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jul 2018)

midlife said:


> Ohhhhh,. Looks like my dear departed cat Misty, is she a Burmese?


She's just a moggie but the vet's description was 'British Blue', she likes bikes though.


----------



## alicat (29 Jul 2018)

Just got my wireless doorbell working again.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jul 2018)

Oh no! Someone's scattered living room cushions in their back yard! That's dreadful(!)
http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u...red-living-room-cushions-in-back-yard/?ref=ar


----------



## potsy (29 Jul 2018)

Somebody is fed up of this rain now!


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2018)

User said:


> Oh the irony...


Decorating and home design innovations should be encouraged, not prosecuted. Or maybe not.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> She's just a moggie but the vet's description was 'British Blue', she likes bikes though.
> 
> View attachment 421522



It's kind of crazy how people seem to think that the colour of a cat is a breed  I get this with Lexi (who is blue & white), and used to get the same with Pearl (blue)...  Like Mo, both girls are mogs. 

Blue is common in many cat breeds outside BSH and mogs. However, the one breed that *only* comes in blue and no other colour is the Nebelung.

And BSH come in many colours other than blue.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2018)

Having a quiet day parked in front of the telly, radio and laptop, soaking up the sport...

I have F1, the BTCC meeting from Snetterton, the TdF and the Ride London Classic. 

The cheese I made yesterday is also very fine.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's kind of crazy how people seem to think that the colour of a cat is a breed  I get this with Lexi (who is blue & white), and used to get the same with Pearl (blue)...  Like Mo, both girls are mogs.
> 
> Blue is common in many cat breeds outside BSH and mogs. However, the one breed that *only* comes in blue and no other colour is the Nebelung.
> 
> And BSH come in many colours other than blue.


Mo has the 'undercoat' of a BSH though, she got nicknamed 'tufty' for a bit and I managed to get enough fur off her to knit another couple of cats earlier this year.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Mo has the 'undercoat' of a BSH though, she got nicknamed 'tufty' for a bit and I managed to get enough fur off her to knit another couple of cats earlier this year.



Lexi also has a similar coat type. But ironically, I actually get *more* loose fur off Poppy, who has a much shorter and close-lying coat.


----------



## StuAff (29 Jul 2018)

I too am enjoying the traditional British weather. Though quite glad we had a bit of dry weather in Yorkshire Friday night/Saturday morning....


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2018)

"The cyclist's on the Champs - Elysees go round and round ! "


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jul 2018)

Im 3 sheets...dinner and a nap..needed.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jul 2018)

Dose to the tdf ..Paris is a lovely city..must go again soon


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2018)

Sitting here wrapped in a fleece throw, eating strawberries and watching the F1 highlights. So far today I have watched 3 BTCC races, the TdF and listened to the F1 on the radio. Multiple devices were involved. I'll be catching with the London-Surrey Classic on the i-player later. 

I also finished chapter 48 of my Babylon 5 fanfic.  (after having problems working out how to join two sections of plot)


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I also finished chapter 48 of my Babylon 5 fanfic.  (after having problems working out how to join two sections of plot)



Music fueled montage.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Music fueled montage.





Sorry... Brain feels like someone's poured treacle in it.


----------



## Speicher (29 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Music fueled montage.



Or sticky-backed plastic?


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Or sticky-backed plastic?



D'oh... My head's finally caught up with me. 

1938 German history is the glue that I was looking for. More specifically, Kristallnacht.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jul 2018)

Another pair of ski socks is doing the needful.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2018)

Morning ! Can't think of anything to say . Bye !


----------



## Threevok (30 Jul 2018)

Here in Wales, I've never encountered so many cyclists on my commute, as I did this morning.

I wonder why


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2018)

I've just had a telephone call saying that my internet server has been compromised and will be terminated in 24 hours !

For some of you that isn't soon enough !


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've just had a telephone call saying that my internet server has been compromised and will be terminated in 24 hours !
> 
> For some of you that isn't soon enough !


I'd give your provider a call and see if this call was genuine. Or just a dodge to get you to change providers.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jul 2018)

potsy said:


> It certainly did, venturing out soon so it will no doubt throw it down again.
> 
> Penrith is popular amongst the Mundaner's


You can get a Turmeric Latte at the Yard Kitchen, so it even has a Hipster community! Carlisle is probably the place to be for Mundanity though.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2018)

Is this OK to bake a cake with? It says nought on the side of the tub.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'd give your provider a call and see if this call was genuine. Or just a dodge to get you to change providers.




No need, this is a well known scam over here. along with a host of others.


----------



## Serge (30 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 421718
> 
> 
> Is this OK to bake a cake with? It says nought on the side of the tub.


Absolutely fine, just omit any extra salt from the recipe.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2018)

Serge said:


> Absolutely fine, just omit any extra salt from the recipe.


Ta. Usually, it says on the tub ‘suitable for’ etc.


----------



## Katherine (30 Jul 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 421718
> 
> 
> Is this OK to bake a cake with? It says nought on the side of the tub.


I don't see why not. Try it and see.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2018)

A field that I know which used to have ponds which contained Great Crested Newts is up for sale . So the Newts will have to keep an eye out for planning application notices going up and then demand an Ecological Survey.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2018)

I now have seven baby tomatoes.

They have a lot of growing to do, because they're the sort that grow to the size of a small planet. Allegedly.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2018)

User3094 said:


> Be a careful a small lonely boy and a group of insect friends don't move into one of them and fly off to New York attached to seagulls.



I have confidence in my guardcats.  When they're awake.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> A field that I know which used to have ponds which contained Great Crested Newts is up for sale . So the Newts will have to keep an eye out for planning application notices going up and then demand an Ecological Survey.


Newtonian Laws?


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2018)

Sight-seeing dog...


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5331800, member: 21629"]Let him into the water and then take him home immediatelly. You'll see so called "quick drying dog". [/QUOTE]
He's been in that river several times this week, I think he is half duck the enjoyment he gets from being wet 

Got back from the walk just in time, pouring it down again now...


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2018)

I've just come back from a 4 mile cycle ride. I had gone out to test a repair I had made to a saddle. I had removed the old torn vinyl cover and replaced it with a piece of Chamois leather .
I came across a crossroads where some Policemen were checking out a road accident . I stopped to have a look and ask the chap if one car had come straight out of the side without stopping. He said that it looked like it .It was where some idiot tried doing it to me ! 
Anyway ! Whilst looking at the cars I noticed that they were both the same make and model and then that they were both last year's model.
I continued on my ride, thinking that the saddle felt better than the other painful one .


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2018)

I have got the last batch of cheese on the go. Waiting for the whey to finish draining, and then I can mix it with salt, parsley, chives and garlic.


----------



## Pale Rider (30 Jul 2018)

A rare contribution of mundaneness from me.

I've just been strimming the weed and shrub infested trench in my back yard.

Two things of note.

I found a newish football under one of the shrubs - it must have been booted over my yard wall and landed there unseen by me until now - it's marked UEFA Champions League Final Cardiff 2017.

Second thing was my strimmer ran out of strim, and I was able to put my hand on the new reel I bought for it at least five years ago.

Anyone for soccer?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5332010, member: 9609"]End of summer sort of thing 
View attachment 421770
[/QUOTE]
Drier weather allows it, ploughing, to be done earlier than usual.


----------



## Serge (30 Jul 2018)

I think I have a family of hedgehogs in my garden. One just crawled past my feet. 






It's a little difficult to see but it's right in the centre of the frame.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2018)

Four pints of milk gives me a pound of cheese on the nose. 

Added a teaspoon of sea salt, three cloves of garlic, plus a generous handful of parsley and chives from the garden. Cost to me? 46p. And it's totally lush, so much nicer than the ghastly muck that's labelled as cottage cheese...

Would've made a delightful cheesecake if I'd omitted the above flavourings, and combined with eggs, cornflour, vanilla and sugar. Maybe next time...


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> I now have seven baby tomatoes.
> 
> They have a lot of growing to do, because they're the sort that grow to the size of a small planet. Allegedly.


Radiator Charlie/Mortgage Lifter?


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2018)

Serge said:


> I think I have a family of hedgehogs in my garden. One just crawled past my feet.
> 
> View attachment 421781
> 
> ...


He's not blue, is he? Looks rather brown. It's not sick. or gone off, or something, is it?
This is my only concept of a hedgehog, BTW. Being from the States, we don't have them here.


----------



## alicat (31 Jul 2018)

I have been bitten by mosquitoes.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2018)

It could be a wet commute


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Jul 2018)

Smizzle..nice,im enjoying this little damp spell.
Used the mower for the first time in 2 month yesterday.
Still just cutting weeds mind.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> It could be a wet commute


Sweating or floods ?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2018)

Bright sunshine with a few fluffy clouds here at the moment .


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Sweating or floods ?



Damp paths and roads as rain stopped and now full sun


----------



## Serge (31 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> He's not blue, is he? Looks rather brown. It's not sick. or gone off, or something, is it?
> This is my only concept of a hedgehog, BTW. Being from the States, we don't have them here.
> View attachment 421794


I think you must be looking at the other common bit of British wildlife in my garden, the Teet Owl.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2018)

Apparently I didn't get enough sleep last night so I could suddenly drop off at any m


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jul 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> He's not blue, is he? Looks rather brown. It's not sick. or gone off, or something, is it?
> This is my only concept of a hedgehog, BTW. Being from the States, we don't have them here.
> View attachment 421794



View: https://youtu.be/l3QpKoHxVAE


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2018)

Much cuter than porcupines.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2018)

Reynard said:


> *Four pints of milk gives me a pound of cheese on the nose. *
> 
> Added a teaspoon of sea salt, three cloves of garlic, plus a generous handful of parsley and chives from the garden. Cost to me? 46p. And it's totally lush, so much nicer than the ghastly muck that's labelled as cottage cheese...
> 
> Would've made a delightful cheesecake if I'd omitted the above flavourings, and combined with eggs, cornflour, vanilla and sugar. Maybe next time...


Wouldn't on a plate make more sense.


----------



## Speicher (31 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't on a plate make more sense.



You haven't seen the size of her nose! 

@Reynard


----------



## Threevok (31 Jul 2018)

Second day using the Inbred on the commute and I am knackered.

I thought single speed was supposed to be harder


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> You haven't seen the size of her nose!
> 
> @Reynard


I've heard of people having a nose for something or other, that's taking it litarally.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2018)

Has anyone lost a fly ? I have flying around the room .

I thought I would post on here first .


----------



## Speicher (31 Jul 2018)

I have got one of my own thank you.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone lost a fly ? I have flying around the room .
> 
> I thought I would post on here first .


Description and/or pictures might help.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2018)

Thanks for making me laugh @classic33 and @Speicher 

I have needed it as I'm feeling a bit


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2018)

I've been invited to afternoon tea at Devizes Museum as a long standing member ! 


They must be getting low on exhibits !


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Jul 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone lost a fly ? I have flying around the room .
> 
> I thought I would post on here first .



That'll be me, tell her the door's open so just smash into the window repeatedly.


----------



## potsy (31 Jul 2018)

Back in Mancland


----------



## Threevok (31 Jul 2018)

Note to self:
No matter how hot it gets
do not peel vegetables with a sharp knife
while topless
and then swat a fly with the hand holding the knife
only to have it return to your chest and nearly cut your nipple off

I feel a right tit


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2018)

Threevok said:


> Note to self:
> No matter how hot it gets
> do not peel vegetables with a sharp knife
> while topless
> ...


Was that after checking for blood?


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2018)

I have repaired a favourite old paperback. The back cover had come away and the front cover was half hanging off, and I don't have the heart to put it in the recycling... 

BTW, the book is question is "Shogun" by James Clavell.


----------



## Speicher (31 Jul 2018)

Did you use book repair tape? It apparently does not dry out as quickly as "Sellotape".


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2018)

Speicher said:


> Did you use book repair tape? It apparently does not dry out as quickly as "Sellotape".


Sellotape, repairing a book!!


----------



## Speicher (1 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Sellotape, repairing a book!!



I agree, Sellotape is no good for books that are worth repairing. I was asking what tape she had used. Special bindings and sticky tape are available for book repairs.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2018)

I used 200 gsm paper (art paper offcuts - knew they'd come in useful some day) and paper glue, to make a replacement "hinge" for the inside of the front and back covers.

It'll do for a paperback I've had for 30 years and can't have paid more than 20p for in a charity shop back then...  The book is actually as old as me. 

I do have a new copy of it though, but there's comfort in this old battered one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Aug 2018)

I am sitting here next to my copy of _1984_ from high school, 75 cents from Maury Smits' newstand and candy shop. Still in pretty good condition for a paperback, but that was on good paper before the paper shortage in the 70's, and the acidic recycled paper in books and newspapers. The world started spinning a bit off kilter after that.
Offset!


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2018)

Right folks, will be a bit intermittent on here for a little while. Nowt to worry about, just the usual. 

See y'all the other side


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2018)

Cor! That ring is bling !

200- 300 BC gold ring found by metal dectectorist in Somerset .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2018)

Speicher said:


> I agree, Sellotape is no good for books that are worth repairing. I was asking what tape she had used. Special bindings and sticky tape are available for book repairs.


 I have some old encyclopedias that had the pages repaired in the 50's with selotape and they have become transparent . It's fun trying to read the words when you can see them superimposed on the words behind.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2018)

The problem with my server which was forecast doesn't seem to have happened .


Hello!


Hello!


Anyone there ?


----------



## roadrash (1 Aug 2018)

no ...nobody here , move along please


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2018)

I wish they would make up their minds ! AD or BC it's only 400 -600 years difference .


----------



## MikeG (1 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> Wedding reception in our garden in 5 days time. I finished the steps today, and paved half the patio. I should be ready in about 6 days time.



Phew. Made it. 14 hours a day, 7 days a week, and we got everything done, just in time. Great day......


----------



## potsy (1 Aug 2018)

At the vets later for my Charlie's flea and worming treatment, there will be much giddiness


----------



## Katherine (1 Aug 2018)

Speicher said:


> Did you use book repair tape? It apparently does not dry out as quickly as "Sellotape".


I didn't know that! Thanks. I have a few favourite paperbacks that need attention.

At school , I keep the sellotape next to me when I'm sorting out the children's reading books. Sadly there are too many people who don't know how to take care of books. So many torn and loose/missing pages.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Aug 2018)

A part of a road on one of my cycling routes is going to be resurfaced. The very rough bit is only about 20 yards long,but i've been going round it,not over it lately,which confuses motorists behind when i signal to either go left or right of it,depending on what's behind me and how close they are.
https://www.accringtonobserver.co.uk/news/resurfacing-works-see-partial-closure-14974249


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2018)

The hospital has just rang to say that my appointment to see the Oncologist tomorrow has been cancelled . He seems to have disappeared!

Fume !

My PSA has dropped to 0.5 so that is the good news, whilst my blood pressure has just rocketed !
I rang the hospital back to ask them to book me into Bath .
I fancy a trip to the seaside to cool down .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> I didn't know that! Thanks. I have a few favourite paperbacks that need attention.
> 
> At school , I keep the sellotape next to me when I'm sorting out the children's reading books. Sadly there are too many people who don't know how to take care of books. So many torn and loose/missing pages.


You haven't got the" Who Done It " book that Tony Hancock was so desperate to find the last missing page ?


----------



## midlife (1 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I wish they would make up their minds ! AD or BC it's only 400 -600 years difference .



Missed the ring, its BCE and CE now


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Missed the ring, its BCE and CE now


They can't leave things alone !
It was a big chunky gold ring with a stone or glass set in it with a picture of a chariot .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have repaired a favourite old paperback. The back cover had come away and the front cover was half hanging off, and I don't have the heart to put it in the recycling...
> 
> BTW, the book is question is "Shogun" by James Clavell.



One of my favourites as well.

I bought the TV film version starring Richard Chamberlain on DVD, but it was a pale imitation.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2018)

i have spoken to this idiot 3 time's in the last hour 

Going for a walk someone else can speak to him next time


----------



## Katherine (1 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The hospital has just rang to say that my appointment to see the Oncologist tomorrow has been cancelled . He seems to have disappeared!
> 
> Fume !
> 
> ...


Hope it's better in Bath! Good luck with the rest of your treatment.


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Aug 2018)

I am looking forward to cycling this evening, it feels like an age since last getting on the bike! It has been 6 days, but I did a spin class on Tuesday - does that count?! 

Anyway! Yes....looking forward to doing my intervals tonight! Will let you know how I get on @Chris Doyle


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Aug 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Anyway! Yes....looking forward to doing my intervals tonight! Will let you know how I get on @Chris Doyle



Yes, Do do! 

I’ll have something to do while I recover from a tummy bug!!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Aug 2018)

They think we are addicted to smart phones. It has taken me ages to ween myself off of my semaphore .


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Aug 2018)

On another note - I was after a new speaker because mine has started to "fart" - I don't think it's up to my standard of RAVE 

I have looked around and decided as I have other Samsung devices to go for the not so well-known Samsung R1. It retails for £99 - It was around what I wanted to spend so I looked online to reserve and saw that through the official Samsung website they were running a promotion for *Buy One Get One Free*  So I did it straight away. Plus you get Next Day Business Delivery for FREE!

You can group the two of them as well as individual play (one upstairs and one downstairs!), the app is a little fiddly - BUT HOLY HELL! They are incredible!!!! Definitely worth the money!! I was considering the larger R3, but these are definitely adequate. The app comes with an equaliser and yeah - its just so nice!


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Aug 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Yes, Do do!
> 
> I’ll have something to do while I recover from a tummy bug!!



Oh darling....that's terrible


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Aug 2018)

Nice and sunny again..


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Aug 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> On another note - I was after a new speaker because mine has started to "fart" - I don't think it's up to my standard of RAVE
> 
> I have looked around and decided as I have other Samsung devices to go for the not so well-known Samsung R1. It retails for £99 - It was around what I wanted to spend so I looked online to reserve and saw that through the official Samsung website they were running a promotion for *Buy One Get One Free*  So I did it straight away. Plus you get Next Day Business Delivery for FREE!
> 
> ...



eBay the other one. Put it on for full asking price and you’ve got yourself a freebie!!


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Aug 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> eBay the other one. Put it on for full asking price and you’ve got yourself a freebie!!



If I only needed one then I would! But having two makes the price even better and I can leave them up and downstairs instead of lumping them around! But a good idea all the same


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Aug 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> If I only needed one then I would! But having two makes the price even better and I can leave them up and downstairs instead of lumping them around! But a good idea all the same



You need TWO?!?!


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Aug 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> You need TWO?!?!



YES! Hehe - Like I said, you can play them individually or as a group. So I have one downstairs and one upstairs  I am a diva what can I say - plus I love loud music! the 360 degree sound makes it really surround-ey.....!!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2018)

What a glorious morning , been out and enjoyed it now in the office wishing i wasn't


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Aug 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> YES! Hehe - Like I said, you can play them individually or as a group. So I have one downstairs and one upstairs  I am a diva what can I say - plus I love loud music! the 360 degree sound makes it really surround-ey.....!!



I bet the neighbours love you......


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Aug 2018)

Haha - My house is detached, and the double glazing is pretty good -


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Aug 2018)




----------



## Illaveago (2 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> What a glorious morning , been out and enjoyed it now in the office wishing i wasn't


I'm sure they will find ways of making you not enjoy the office .


----------



## ianrauk (2 Aug 2018)




----------



## Threevok (2 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 422157


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Aug 2018)

Superb views to wake up to this morning, didn’t realise the park was part of the Camping and Caravanning Club!


----------



## Threevok (2 Aug 2018)

Harry Kane '£50,000' fiver spent in Merthyr Tydfil off licence

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-45038306


----------



## TVC (2 Aug 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Superb views to wake up to this morning, didn’t realise the park was part of the Camping and Caravanning Club!
> View attachment 422158
> View attachment 422159


They got turfed off Bradgate Park a couple of days ago, the council and police have been chasing them round Leicestershire for a couple of months now


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Aug 2018)

TVC said:


> They got turfed off Bradgate Park a couple of days ago, the council and police have been chasing them round Leicestershire for a couple of months now



I heard they were there. They’re on notice here too but may stretch on a day or two....


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2018)

That's a first, I've had a post deleted.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> That's a first, I've had a post deleted.




Naughty naughty boy.


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 422157


Glad they cleared that up!


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Naughty naughty boy.



I know


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2018)

I'm way up on time with year end adjustments (we've got another 7 days before close down) and I can't do much more before the accounts payable stop posting, so I've taken the afternoon off. Did some jobs and now its time to sit in the garden with a beer or three, and jump in the hot tub later.


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2018)

Treated myself to a new rucksack today, upon clearing out my old one I found a £10 note I'd stashed for emergencies 

Turns out it's an old paper version so I have lost out on my surprise find


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Aug 2018)

potsy said:


> Treated myself to a new rucksack today, upon clearing out my old one I found a £10 note I'd stashed for emergencies
> 
> Turns out it's an old paper version so I have lost out on my surprise find


You may still be able to exchange it for a current one at your bank.


----------



## Asa Post (2 Aug 2018)

potsy said:


> Turns out it's an old paper version so I have lost out on my surprise find





Rickshaw Phil said:


> You may still be able to exchange it for a current one at your bank.



Did exactly the same a few days ago - found an old tenner in my mini saddle pack. 
Called into the bank this morning and paid it in. No problem at all.


----------



## MikeG (2 Aug 2018)

Did I mention that I now have a front door?






Those of you waiting for news of my missing mole grips will be shocked to hear that whichever so-and-so it was that pinched them thought it absolutely hilarious to sneak back in and hide them in the drawer where they live. Ha-*****-ha.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5335083, member: 21629"]New boss in da house. Ok, it's neighbour's cat. But neighbour has got 2 little daughters so Lucas the cat prefers our back garden.

View attachment 422197


View attachment 422198
[/QUOTE]

Our neighbours cat prefers our house to his own due to a younger cat he doesn't get on with and 2 young boys.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> Did I mention that I now have a front door?
> 
> View attachment 422202
> 
> ...


The thief lives(ed) in drawer?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Aug 2018)

We are back from having a paddle at Weymouth .


----------



## MikeG (2 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> The thief lives(ed) in drawer?




No, not possible, because I'd have found him/ her when I searched that drawer 6 or 8 times.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> No, not possible, because I'd have found him/ her when I searched that drawer 6 or 8 times.


Moved drawers when you got close.


----------



## MikeG (2 Aug 2018)

I can't help but think that Reynard's cat/s were involved somehow.


----------



## Hill Wimp (2 Aug 2018)

We have landed in Tewksbury. It's a fab evening, warm and still. After a perusal around the town and Abbey tomorrow we are off to Morton in the Marsh for a night. Then ........

It's whippet puppy picking time


----------



## Salad Dodger (2 Aug 2018)

The garden birds don't seem to like the peanuts that I bought for them yesterday, but they are scoffing prodigious quantities of seed from the feeder, even if a lot ends up on the ground.

In other news, the postman brought the inflatable dinghy that Mrs S ordered, so we will be able to beach test it on Saturday when our niece brings the barbarian hordes down to ransack our fridge and larder for the day.


----------



## Speicher (2 Aug 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have landed in Tewksbury. It's a fab evening, warm and still. After a perusal around the town and Abbey tomorrow we are off to Morton in the Marsh for a night. Then ........
> 
> It's whippet puppy picking time



It's Moreton-in-Marsh. I used to work there many years ago. 

Be very very careful if you use the A44. It looks like a straight road with good visibility, but there are lots of "hidden dips", which can be deadly if you are not aware of them.

Are you sure it is you picking the puppy, or is the puppy choosing you?


----------



## StuAff (2 Aug 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> It's whippet puppy picking time


I suggested to Kev that he or she should be named Devo......


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Aug 2018)

Morning all, sleep appears to be elusive


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Aug 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have landed in Tewksbury. It's a fab evening, warm and still. After a perusal around the town and Abbey tomorrow we are off to Morton in the Marsh for a night. Then ........
> 
> It's whippet puppy picking time



How does madam feel about puppy picking time


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Aug 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have landed in Tewksbury. It's a fab evening, warm and still. After a perusal around the town and Abbey tomorrow we are off to Morton in the Marsh for a night. Then ........
> 
> It's whippet puppy picking time



We have been to Moreton, nice place.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Aug 2018)

No work until Tuesday 
Though a skip is on its way and i have a room to paint..
Carpet fitter Monday pm so busy in the heat.


----------



## TVC (3 Aug 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> We have landed in Tewksbury. It's a fab evening, warm and still. After a perusal around the town and Abbey tomorrow we are off to Morton in the Marsh for a night. Then ........
> 
> It's whippet puppy picking time


If you have time then go to the Cotswold Falconry Centre and the Arboretum next door. I spent a day flying birds there and they were a great bunch of hosts.


----------



## mybike (3 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Missed the ring, its BCE and CE now



For some, maybe.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Aug 2018)

Speicher said:


> It's Moreton-in-Marsh. I used to work there many years ago.



Must have been named by a Yorkshireman.

I suppose it went through a phase of being Moreton-In-t-Marsh for a while, but I believe the modern trend in Yorkshire is to omit the “t” altogether while leaving an appropriate pause, twisting your neck and bulging your eyes slightly so that the listener is in no doubt that this is where the missing consonant should go.

I think the correct name is probably Moreton-In- -Marsh now.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Aug 2018)

The patch is also home to Jeremy Clarkson, former Sun/News of the World editor Rebekah Wade, and if I'm not mistaken, David Cameron.

Bumping into one of those in Waitrose would really make your day.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Aug 2018)

Oscar may be beginning to understand my lack of enthusiasm for the “Eau de Cowpat” fragrance he is currently fashioning.......


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> The CTC Birthday Rides were based in Moreton last year; nice cycling round there.



Yes, I've cycled round there, I remember the pub in Todenham as a lovely place for a stop.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2018)

Weekend ahead


----------



## mybike (3 Aug 2018)

Monday/Tuesday is moving into storage day for my mothers home. I'm feeling a little less stressed than I was the beginning of the week.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> That's a first, I've had a post deleted.


What was it ?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2018)

We thoroughly enjoyed our trip to Weymouth yesterday but my body is now letting me know That I over did it .

I think I'll spend the rest of the days with the fairies .


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Must have been named by a Yorkshireman.
> 
> I suppose it went through a phase of being Moreton-In-t-Marsh for a while, but I believe the modern trend in Yorkshire is to omit the “t” altogether while leaving an appropriate pause, twisting your neck and bulging your eyes slightly so that the listener is in no doubt that this is where the missing consonant should go.
> Glottal Stop
> I think the correct name is probably Moreton-In- -Marsh now.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We thoroughly enjoyed our trip to Weymouth yesterday but my body is now letting me know That I over did it .
> 
> I think I'll spend the rest of the days with the fairies .


Try the Land of Nod.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Aug 2018)

User said:


> CNN's intended audience is Americans...


Yes, I thought his brother was a zebra. Inconvenient at family dinners, for certain.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Aug 2018)

I may go to Peoria tomorrow. Currently scouring their Craigslist for cycling bargains.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Aug 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I may go to Peoria tomorrow. Currently scouring their Craigslist for cycling bargains.


I love a bargain. If you find a wahoo elemnt bolt going for a song let me know! Will pay postage......


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> How does madam feel about puppy picking time


----------



## Hill Wimp (3 Aug 2018)

Speicher said:


> It's Moreton-in-Marsh. I used to work there many years ago.
> 
> Be very very careful if you use the A44. It looks like a straight road with good visibility, but there are lots of "hidden dips", which can be deadly if you are not aware of them.
> 
> Are you sure it is you picking the puppy, or is the puppy choosing you?


We will wait to be chosen I think.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 421718
> 
> 
> Is this OK to bake a cake with? It says nought on the side of the tub.


Yes-I've used it myself. Happy baking and no soggy bottoms!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2018)

Good news, then! I got 6 tubs for 30p each


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Aug 2018)

Skip filled ceiling painted,now glossing..pub soon ,i hate gloss painting even with a none drip stay white paint!! Its a horrible job, emulsion is far more fun.
Its so bloody muggy too,im after a none drip skin i think after today


----------



## postman (3 Aug 2018)

Bought second lot of train tickets for Scarborough,then bus to Hunmanby two weeks time,unless i get a phone call and Ernie has fallen again,fingers crossed.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Aug 2018)

postman said:


> Bought second lot of train tickets for Scarborough,then bus to Hunmanby two weeks time,unless i get a phone call and Ernie has fallen again,fingers crossed.




train line are doing a Edinburgh deal for £18 with a £25 return...80 odd quid for 2 return, temted.
great weekend destination


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2018)

It is 28C inside the house


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Aug 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> It is 28C inside the house



Great isn't it ...not


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2018)

Going to pub later to sit in garden and hopefully catch a breeze.


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Aug 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Going to pub later to sit in garden and hopefully catch a breeze.


That doesn’t sound mundane at all!!


----------



## srw (3 Aug 2018)

British Airways have decided to renew my silver card. Even though I have only taken a couple of flights in the last couple of years. They must think I'm an important international executive temporarily on a slowdown.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5335083, member: 21629"]New boss in da house. Ok, it's neighbour's cat. But neighbour has got 2 little daughters so Lucas the cat prefers our back garden.

View attachment 422197


View attachment 422198
[/QUOTE]

massive like


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2018)

I bought some new slippers today.


----------



## alicat (3 Aug 2018)

€13 haircut today. Hairdresser academy in Lille. Much better than my £63 haircut at home.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2018)

alicat said:


> €13 haircut today. Hairdresser academy in Lille. Much better than my £63 haircut at home.



How much ! My barber charges me £4 50p


----------



## Serge (3 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> How much ! My barber charges me £4 50


Is that why you always wear that hat?


----------



## StuAff (3 Aug 2018)

srw said:


> British Airways have decided to renew my silver card. Even though I have only taken a couple of flights in the last couple of years. They must think I'm an important international executive temporarily on a slowdown.


You are, aren't you?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2018)

Went for nice post pub walk after sunset. Nice in the cool air.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> I love a bargain. If you find a wahoo elemnt bolt going for a song let me know! Will pay postage......


I'll look around in the bike co-op for you, more likely there, in Bloomington, where the money and regular jobs are. I don't think Mrs. GA now wishes to go to Peoria in the heat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2018)

User said:


> Craigslist and cycling bargains.... yeah, right!


Montague folding bike for $150.00 the other day. Raleigh Route 30 in play now for $120. Semi-recumbent cruiser for $50. Giant Revive last week for 150 bucks, in mint condition.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> massive like


Like, totally mayassive.


----------



## alicat (4 Aug 2018)

> How much ! My barber charges me £4 50



Yep, it's legal to charge women more than men although I do agree it's more work.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> How much ! My barber charges me £4 50


How much ! I almost fell out of bed . I'm assuming the dot has disappeared .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2018)

The new Smart meter is an invaluable piece of kit . I just switched the kettle on, turned around and it immediately went in to the red . I don't know how I ever managed before . I suppose I could use to it to remind me .


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2018)

It was so hot last night I slept on the balcony. 

It worked well as soon as I'd got ear plugs to shut out the music from across the street.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (4 Aug 2018)

I think I may buy myself some new pants today.


----------



## Katherine (4 Aug 2018)

We were treated to a prolonged and loud fireworks display at 10 o'clock last night. It seemed to be coming from the yacht club in Marazion. I think they've just finished a week of a sailing competition.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Is that why you always wear that hat?



I don't own a hat


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> How much ! I almost fell out of bed . I'm assuming the dot has disappeared .




Sorted.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I think I may buy myself some new pants today.



Careful...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> I don't own a hat



I own several hats, but I don't own a pair of Jeans.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I own several hats, but I don't own a pair of Jeans.



I don't own any jeans either.


----------



## mybike (4 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> What was it ?



Bike porn.


----------



## mybike (4 Aug 2018)

alicat said:


> €13 haircut today. Hairdresser academy in Lille. Much better than my £63 haircut at home.



How much?


----------



## mybike (4 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> I don't own any jeans either.


Nor me


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> I don't own any jeans either.



I thought everyone except me in the entire universe wore jeans.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought everyone except me in the entire universe wore jeans.



At 66 they wouldn't look good on me and I've always had trouble with the fit, I haven't worn jeans for years


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2018)

Currently filling in forms. We have to give our income, which is difficult as we're moving from income support to my wages and it is hard to know from one month to the next what we'll get (because government departments don't tell you in advance, oh no, just demand that you know to fill in the forms...)


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2018)

The breeze is blowing from the east today, and I can hear the distinct sound of excitement, mixed with what I think is a puppy squealing.


----------



## postman (4 Aug 2018)

I don't believe this.First time in ages i have a day to myself.I thought right a quick tootle to Otley,well overnight i have got a face cold as i call it,prickly eyes,runny nose, sore throat.I know where that has come from,i knew i should have worn a mask.On Tuesday i weeded the whole stretch of the in laws brick driveway it was full of weeds and moss and assorted crap.over five hours it took,using a blade and a wire brush,i bet i have filled my face with pollen,fed up to the soddin back teeth,lost a chance of a ride out,i feel crap.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought everyone except me in the entire universe wore jeans.


No, not particularly. I haven't worn jeans since I started wearing khakis. They work better in my climate.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Good news, then! I got 6 tubs for 30p each


Your Mundanity is strong Grasshopper!


----------



## MikeG (4 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> I don't own any jeans either.



Neither do I. I binned my last pair decades ago. Jeremy Clarkson............say no more.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Aug 2018)

@alicat jogged my memory. I may need to get a haircut today. I'm overheating.


----------



## Katherine (4 Aug 2018)

I love my jeans


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2018)

My son has finally landed a part time job. He's got shifts on 5 days a week at a new noodle bar in Manchester (Tampopo) - he's in his element as he loves noodles. This will let him earn some cash now whilst at college and buy camera gear and save up for car insurance, and most importantly, get some much needed work experience.


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2018)

StuAff said:


> You are, aren't you?


Not international, no. Strictly UK. Although having said that I've just taken on responsibility for one of the few bits of the organisation where international travel is needed - someone who works for me is going to NY, Dallas and San Francisco next week.


----------



## StuAff (4 Aug 2018)

srw said:


> Not international, no. Strictly UK. Although having said that I've just taken on responsibility for one of the few bits of the organisation where international travel is needed - someone who works for me is going to NY, Dallas and San Francisco next week.


If they offer you the perks, it would be rude not to take them.....


----------



## MikeG (4 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> I love my jeans



Yeah, but I'm guessing you're not a middle aged man.


----------



## MikeG (4 Aug 2018)

fossyant said:


> My son has finally landed a part time job. He's got shifts on 5 days a week at a new noodle bar in Manchester (Tampopo) - he's in his element as he loves noodles. This will let him earn some cash now whilst at college and buy camera gear and save up for car insurance, and most importantly, get some much needed work experience.



Well done him. That's a big step in life.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Your Mundanity is strong Grasshopper!


Thank you, Master..
I even loaded them into the freezer using my forearms


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2018)

I've just bought 3 old wrist watches . One is working, one sort of works and one sort of not works . 
I've never heard of the makes before . They all need a good clean .


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5337694, member: 9609"]may be a bit more than mundane, but there appears to be an alien battle fleet coming in from the west

View attachment 422668


steel frame / marathon plus tyres I got home OK[/QUOTE]
Lovely picture .

What is that black blob just left of centre in the field ?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2018)

Morning. I'm going to go and make another hot drink .


----------



## MikeG (5 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5337694, member: 9609"]may be a bit more than mundane, but there appears to be an alien battle fleet coming in from the west

View attachment 422668


steel frame / marathon plus tyres I got home OK[/QUOTE]

Lenticular clouds. See, I *can* remember stuff from O levels.......


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2018)

Do you hate these data consent things that keep popping up? My wife just said that she will get so used to it that she may sign up to something she didn't want.
I simply avoid the b*****d things.


----------



## MikeG (5 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've just bought 3 old wrist watches . One is working, one sort of works and one sort of not works .
> I've never heard of the makes before . They all need a good clean .



How does a watch sort-of work?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> How does a watch sort-of work?


Scientist's have been puzzling over that question for years !


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Aug 2018)

Got up at 6.30 brekkie painting for an hour " cutting in before rolling" 
Moto gp ,wife wants a bike ride..then more painting!! I hate painting...

There is only 24 hrs in a day ,though i have tomorrow off for carpet fitter at 3 so hopefully all done by then.
Its too bloody hot for all this activity!!


----------



## mybike (5 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> How does a watch sort-of work?



It's right twice a day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2018)

Went and got bread from the bakery. Now waiting for the boys to wake up and lay the table for breakfast...


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2018)

meta lon said:


> Got up at 6.30 brekkie painting for an hour " cutting in before rolling"
> Moto gp ,wife wants a bike ride..then more painting!! I hate painting...
> 
> There is only 24 hrs in a day ,though i have tomorrow off for carpet fitter at 3 so hopefully all done by then.
> Its too bloody hot for all this activity!!



Our bedroom needs doing but I'm waiting till it cools down, room needs the paper stripping off, repapering, a mould treatment and the radiator moving.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Aug 2018)

Though for the day


----------



## potsy (5 Aug 2018)

Today I will be mostly sulking in the corner...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2018)

"Dave" is bringing out a book. I wonder how long it will be before they are on sale at car boots ?


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2018)

I've just caught up with 10 pages of mundanity.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2018)

Things are smaller than what others say they are


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Aug 2018)

It is hot


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Aug 2018)

It is indeed hot.
Partway round a 20 mile ride, and I've stopped for breakfast.


----------



## potsy (5 Aug 2018)

User said:


> I’m feeling rather proud of myself. I managed to remove two Marathon Plus Tour tyre’s without drawing blood...


I once managed to eat 2 marathons without drawing blood.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Aug 2018)

User said:


> I thought CraigsList was primarily used to find other types of ‘ride’...


I live in the American Midwest, so I don't look at such sections of Craigslist, as I am sure it is horrifying.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2018)

Have you heard the news @Reynard Patrick Stewart is set to play 'Jean-Luc Picard' in a new series.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (5 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Have you heard the news @Reynard Patrick Stewart is set to play 'Jean-Luc Picard' in a new series.




About time


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2018)

A do not much day today. A food shop this morning, some more work on the hot tub shelter, and that's it - currently surfing the web in the garden, under a sun brolly. Watching the two kittens having fun in the conservatory - eating shoes seems to be popular


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2018)

Veggie Hot Dogs for lunch today


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2018)

Playing hide and seek in our apartment with Beautiful Daughter (3yrs). This is hampered by two problems:
1: We live in a tiny apartment and there really aren't that many places to hide even for someone the size of a hobbit..
2: Whenever I announce I'm 'coming ready or not, et c" she always shouts "I'm here!"


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2018)

Got to laugh at my idiot neighbour. He's a 'builder of sorts' - i.e. van with no name on it. He's a bully, and does what he likes - built a 'residence' in his back garden for his son, then threatened an old lady when she complained as it was a 'wendy house' - footprint of it is the same side of his neighbours house - google maps shows it. 

I had a run in with him 6 months ago, again due to something he has done without building regs (could have killed his family and the 3 other adjoining residents also).

So, this weekend, he is painstakingly taking out each and every block paving stone on his paved front, and cleaning it and putting it back. It's going to take him weeks as it is a massive area. The reason, he has never bothered to maintain it properly. Block paving isn't fit and forget. He left it too long a few years ago, then had weeds growing through each brick gap - looked more like a patchy lawn. So he got a couple of scallies to scrape it all over two days. That worked for a year. Then last year, industrial jet wash man, made a huge mess on the road, and that's lasted a year. Now, each block out. Simple regular maintenance would have stopped this with weed killer/weeding and sanding it.

What a tool.

Khama.


----------



## freiston (5 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> Yes, I've cycled round there, I remember the pub in Todenham as a lovely place for a stop.


If you mean the Farriers Arms, unfortunately it has been closed down a couple of years or so now. It used to be a favourite place for me and the missus to have a meal when in the Cotswolds. btw - I'm not far from you - Keresley.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2018)

freiston said:


> If you mean the Farriers Arms, unfortunately it has been closed down a couple of years or so now. It used to be a favourite place for me and the missus to have a meal when in the Cotswolds. btw - I'm not far from you - Keresley.




That's sad,  We remember visiting the Morton In Marsh market one year and going to the Farriers Arms, my Good Lady had a pie and it was in a Crockpot, but the crust drooped over the side and we couldn't see the pot. I sometimes ride out through Keresley at the start of a ride.


----------



## BSOh (5 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 422724
> 
> 
> Veggie Hot Dogs for lunch today



That's just genius. I'm definitely stealing this one


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2018)

BSOh said:


> That's just genius. I'm definitely stealing this one


You’re welcome.. 
For a small consideration


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Aug 2018)

We have decided to build a house for our resident hedgehog/s, we have the bits but just need to sort out the area to put it when it is sorted.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We have decided to build a house for our resident hedgehog/s, we have the bits but just need to sort out the area to put it when it is sorted.


Now is a good time to pick up the straw from the fields to fill it with


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Now is a good time to pick up the straw from the fields to fill it with



It will be a while yet, but we are looking out for suitable material to use.


----------



## MikeG (5 Aug 2018)

In my old house, my neighbour used to call be "Mike Five Sheds". As of tomorrow I'll be Mike Four Sheds:












There are 2 others under construction, and two more due next year, if (as my ex-neighbour did), you count a garage as a shed.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> In my old house, my neighbour used to call be "Mike Five Sheds". As of tomorrow I'll be Mike Four Sheds:
> 
> View attachment 422809
> 
> ...


Which way will it lean?


----------



## MikeG (5 Aug 2018)

The plinth is horizontal. The panels are square. It's going to take a concerted effort to stuff it up from there!


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2018)

You up to the challenge?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2018)

Time to get up and get moving


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Aug 2018)

Been up ages,too hot..nice easy day today as im off.
All the painting done so just cleaning and a tidy ,carpet fitters coming ,cant wait ,i love the smell of new carpets ..plus it means the hard work is over!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2018)

Just arrived at work. The stage is baking hot because the curtains were closed all weekend. I've switched our industrial level fan on and evacuated for the time being...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2018)

fossyant said:


> So, this weekend, he is painstakingly taking out each and every block paving stone on his paved front, and cleaning it and putting it back. It's going to take him weeks as it is a massive area.



I remember our neighbours doing this with a brick driveway. There were no weeds to speak of, but they took every brick out, Husband scraped of anything that looked alive, then handed it to Wife who _vacumed _the underside (I kid you not) and placed it back.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2018)

Morning. It is grey here .
Yesterday evening I doing a spot of Hans and Lotte Haas . Deep water butt diving! The washers around our water butt taps have developed leaks so we had to lower the levels a bit so that I could lean down into them to hold the nut whilst my wife twisted the tap. It needs two people as you can't hold the nut and tighten the tap at the same time. Also it could be a bit dangerous if you were fall in head first.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember our neighbours doing this with a brick driveway. There were no weeds to speak of, but they took every brick out, Husband scraped of anything that looked alive, then handed it to Wife who _vacumed _the underside (I kid you not) and placed it back.


After all, it _is_ Germany. Reputation for order and cleanliness, at least among us in the States.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> After all, it _is_ Germany. Reputation for order and cleanliness, at least among us in the States.



It's worse than that, it's Swabia, a region in the south west that even the Germans think is a bit bonkers about order and cleanliness. Sometimes I wonder...


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember our neighbours doing this with a brick driveway. There were no weeds to speak of, but they took every brick out, Husband scraped of anything that looked alive, then handed it to Wife who _vacumed _the underside (I kid you not) and placed it back.



OCD?


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Aug 2018)

I'm browsing the Mundane thread.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5339074, member: 9609"]this field had Barley in it 3 days ago - harvested, ploughed cultivated and drilled (most likely Oil Seed) in a few days - its all about big machines now
View attachment 422923
[/QUOTE]
The old ways are changing, but are they for the better.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2018)

Currently trying to design a case for some new stage lights at work. It's so hot I keep sticking to the paper...


----------



## raleighnut (6 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> The old ways are changing, but are they for the better.


Yep big machines need big fields to the detriment of hedgerows and the habitat they provide.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> OCD?



No, just the local culture. Absolutely no-one else thought it was the slightest bit strange...

On the other hand, the local area is very tidy...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Yep big machines need big fields to the detriment of hedgerows and the habitat they provide.



They also use oil: we use 10x the amount of calories in food growing food, and that's before we move it anywhere else...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2018)

The Boss just wandered in and said "Stuff this: it's too hot. We're closing for the day."

As a mere intern, I won't argue...


----------



## potsy (6 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> The Boss just wandered in and said "Stuff this: it's too hot. We're closing for the day."
> 
> As a mere intern, I won't argue...


My boss did a similar thing earlier, but it was only him going, the rest of us are still here working


----------



## raleighnut (6 Aug 2018)

potsy said:


> My boss did a similar thing earlier, but it was only him going, the rest of us are still here working


----------



## MikeG (6 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5339074, member: 9609"]this field had Barley in it 3 days ago - harvested, ploughed cultivated and drilled (most likely Oil Seed) in a few days - its all about big machines now
View attachment 422923
[/QUOTE]


The field that surrounds us was barley this year, and they harvested it in the first week of July!! However, the ground is too hard to plough, even with their monster tracked tractors. It is just baked too hard. The wheat harvest is a write off, as are the feed beans, but the barley was OK, just about. As soon as it rains there will be machines out all over the place ploughing, drilling and so on, but 2mm of rain in over 3 months isn't a lot of use to a farmer. They can't even do the hedges because the flail might strike a flint and set off a fire.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2018)

Just got back to find Elder Son had missed his dentist appointment. Again.

We tracked Elder Son down at his girlfriends, but I still had to spend some time making a new appointment and smoothing things down with the secretary...

Teenagers, I ask you...


----------



## raleighnut (6 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> The field that surrounds us was barley this year, and they harvested it in the first week of July!! However, the ground is too hard to plough, even with their monster tracked tractors. It is just baked too hard. The wheat harvest is a write off, as are the feed beans, but the barley was OK, just about. As soon as it rains there will be machines out all over the place ploughing, drilling and so on, but 2mm of rain in over 3 months isn't a lot of use to a farmer. They can't even do the hedges because the flail might strike a flint and set off a fire.


It's illegal to trim farm hedges during the nesting season.


----------



## MikeG (6 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> It's illegal to trim farm hedges during the nesting season.



Whilst that's true, the only birds nesting around here now are pigeons (their 3rd brood of the year), which the farmers have to shoot by the hundreds. It's a rule brought in recently by the EU which means it is actually impossible for farmland hedges to be maintained in arable areas, because by the Sept 1st deadline there are crops in the field, rendering them inaccessible. However, it's not so much the hedges which need trimming now as the undergrowth around the edge of fields, and the inside of ditches.


----------



## alicat (6 Aug 2018)

> Just got back to find Elder Son had missed his dentist appointment. Again.
> 
> We tracked Elder Son down at his girlfriends, but I still had to spend some time making a new appointment and smoothing things down with the secretary...
> 
> Teenagers, I ask you...




How old is he? I think I would let him sort that out himself if in the late rather than early teens.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Aug 2018)

On the subject of pigeons, our one legged pigeon still turns up every day for its food, a'slippin' and a'trippin' along the fence 

Another broody bird attempted to feed with a few twigs held in its beak.. No success, but eventually, it dropped the twigs and grabbed some food..


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> The old ways are changing, but are they for the better.


As a man whose family was involved with heavy horses, I would say not.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5339938, member: 9609"]the general rotation of the crops should allow the farmer to cut probably 2 out of every three years. Its usually Rape following winter barley that's in before Sept. that will get in the way of cutting the hedges on the field side.

you're right about the pigeons, we're absolutely plagued by the dam things around here, I think its only the winter months they're not breeding.[/QUOTE]
Ours got under control only when the rail yards were cleaned up from grain spillage(because we hardly use yards any more) and the introduction of crows by the state to keep the pigeon population at a far more manageable level.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> As a man whose family was involved with heavy horses, I would say not.


Still remember the smaller fields being ploughed using horse and plough.

They remain two small fields, but unused for years. One is a hay field, now silage, the other is for livestock.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2018)

knocking on drive side when under load so got to be either hip , knee , ankle , shoe , cleat , pedal or bottom bracket


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Aug 2018)

Back to work and 31° today  might get a damp down later


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2018)

meta lon said:


> Back to work and 31° today  might get a damp down later



Having read that I checked what it'll be like here. The weather report says:

32° And it'll likely pish it down later.

Then it'll be hot again, then Thursday and Friday we'll have mahoosive thunderstorms and it'll pish like it's never pished before.

That's a rough translation anyway.

The last time it really rained it came down so hard there were metre high fountains coming out of the drains, so we could be in for a show...


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2018)

While on the suibject of heat I passed some roadworks (Known as _Strassenbau _in Germany) yesterday amd they were putting down an acre of ashphalt, in 30° heat.

As I passed a van I noticed the company name: "Strassenbau Hell"

Can't argue with that really...


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2018)

alicat said:


> How old is he? I think I would let him sort that out himself if in the late rather than early teens.



We're trying, but it isn't going to plan. I also wanted to move fast because some places (quite reasonably) charge if you don't turn up.

He starts his apprenticeship next month and generally kids grow up pretty fast at that point, so I'm not giving up hope yet.


----------



## MikeG (7 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5339938, member: 9609"]the general rotation of the crops should allow the farmer to cut probably 2 out of every three years. Its usually Rape following winter barley that's in before Sept. that will get in the way of cutting the hedges on the field side.......[/QUOTE]

Winter wheat and barley are both generally planted before September around here. And judging by the field we live in, there is no crop rotation at all. At least, not one dictated by agricultural requirements. We've had rape, wheat, wheat, barley, and next year will be barley, in the 4 years we've lived here. Barley, by the way, is a beautiful crop. They use a really old variety (it's sold for specialist brewing) which produces quite an uneven crop, with plant heights varying by up to 18 inches or so. The delicate, hairy heads wave around delightfully in a breeze, and the stubble is soft when its been cut. It also seems to need about half the amount of spraying that wheat requires.

Back to the hedging thing.........the farmer is very cogniscant of compressing the soil, and a tractor going around the perimeter of a field 3 or 4 times does a lot of soil compression. So in normal weather, with some dampness in the soil, they won't do the hedges even if they could fit it in with the harvest/ drilling. He told me that he reckons that they'll get the chance to do the hedges about one year in 10 under this relatively new regime, and it's one of the reasons he voted for Brexit.


----------



## MikeG (7 Aug 2018)

There's a fox barking in the wood.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> Winter wheat and barley are both generally planted before September around here. And judging by the field we live in, there is no crop rotation at all. At least, not one dictated by agricultural requirements.


I've noticed this too. In my young days, farmers nearly all rotated crops and planted a root vegetable like potatoes or turnips to give the fields a rest from the constant barley/wheat growing they seem to do now. No wonder they need so much fertilizer to grow things now.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2018)

I've got a painful hip /thigh muscle. I could hardly get upstairs last night and it was awkward sleeping on it . It has eased off a bit this morning.


----------



## MikeG (7 Aug 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> I've noticed this too. In my young days, farmers nearly all rotated crops and planted a root vegetable like potatoes or turnips to give the fields a rest from the constant barley/wheat growing they seem to do now. No wonder they need so much fertilizer to grow things now.



As someone once said, the soils only role in farming these days is holding the crop upright.


----------



## MikeG (7 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've got a painful hip /thigh muscle. I could hardly get upstairs last night and it was awkward sleeping on it . It has eased off a bit this morning.



Green monkey disease. It's fatal.

Can I have your bikes?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> As someone once said, the soils only role in farming these days is holding the crop upright.



Someone who works in sustainable agriculture told me that much of Europe is now officially 'desert' because the soil has nothing in it at all until the oil and gas based fertilisers are added.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Someone who works in sustainable agriculture told me that much of Europe is now officially 'desert' because the soil has nothing in it at all until the oil and gas based fertilisers are added.


 ........at the rate we're going, we will have the planet destroyed sooner rather than later.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> Winter wheat and barley are both generally planted before September around here. And judging by the field we live in, there is no crop rotation at all. At least, not one dictated by agricultural requirements. We've had rape, wheat, wheat, barley, and next year will be barley, in the 4 years we've lived here. Barley, by the way, is a beautiful crop. They use a really old variety (it's sold for specialist brewing) which produces quite an uneven crop, with plant heights varying by up to 18 inches or so. The delicate, hairy heads wave around delightfully in a breeze, and the stubble is soft when its been cut. It also seems to need about half the amount of spraying that wheat requires.
> 
> Back to the hedging thing.........the farmer is very cogniscant of compressing the soil, and a tractor going around the perimeter of a field 3 or 4 times does a lot of soil compression. So in normal weather, with some dampness in the soil, they won't do the hedges even if they could fit it in with the harvest/ drilling. He told me that he reckons that they'll get the chance to do the hedges about one year in 10 under this relatively new regime, and it's one of the reasons he voted for Brexit.


That farmer needs to grow some of that special organic cereal that I have seen growing. It is perfect! Just like a bowling green except for the height. The farmer must also spend hours walking up and down between the rows plucking out each weed that he spots. He must have eyes like a hawk as I didn't see any that he missed.
Amazingly they don't use chemicals!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> Green monkey disease. It's fatal.
> 
> Can I have your bikes?


You made me laugh, which in turn made me move my leg which then hurt !
Thank you !


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> Green monkey disease. It's fatal.
> 
> Can I have your bikes?


Only if you can cycle away with them, in the one visit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> knocking on drive side when under load so got to be either hip , knee , ankle , shoe , cleat , pedal or bottom bracket


I've had that be both pedal bearings and BB bearings, (same bike, same time, on a huge Schwinn World Sport I owned in 2008. Liked the bicycle all right, but I was too small for it!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> ........at the rate we're going, we will have the planet destroyed sooner rather than later.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQCwhjWNcH8

Been down that road over here, knew relatives that went through this, hope the same doesn't happen again, but people take a generation or two to forget the lessons learned, even those learned at great price and horrible suffering. I could extrapolate in so many directions from this statement.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2018)

I might add that the line between the cropland and the range land in the Southwestern states of the US has progressed to the 100th meridian. Further west than that, it is all grazing land, it won't support crops.


----------



## MikeG (7 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> You made me laugh, which in turn made me move my leg which then hurt !
> Thank you !




Yeah, yeah, but what about those bikes?


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Aug 2018)

potsy said:


> My boss did a similar thing earlier, but it was only him going, the rest of us are still here working


Symps! Oh, and Cranston's spicy Mango pork sausages are really rather pukka .


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Aug 2018)

Proud of my daughter. She has had her first proper haircut in years. She is donating it to a charity that makes wigs for young cancer sufferers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Proud of my daughter. She has had her first proper haircut in years. She is donating it to a charity that makes wigs for young cancer sufferers.


Mrs GA did that some years ago, her hair used to be waist length , but now she wears it shoulder length.


----------



## Serge (7 Aug 2018)

Mmm, Carlsberg slushy. I thought I asked you to remind me that I'd put some beers in the freezer.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2018)

Always the last one to find out that another person has left ,and by the time I had read all the posts I didn't get a chance to say goodbye .

To whom it may concern . Bye .


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Mmm, Carlsberg slushy. I thought I asked you to remind me that I'd put some beers in the freezer.



I did that with a couple of bottles beers once, forgot there was one left in there and the next day the slush was all over the bottom of the freezer although you needed a spoon not a straw.


----------



## Serge (7 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I did that with a couple of bottles beers once, forgot there was one left in there and the next day the slush was all over the bottom of the freezer although you needed a spoon not a straw.


This was a can that I'd left in overnight and it wasn't even misshapened. Three hours in the sun and it was a nice alcoholic slushy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Aug 2018)

At Uni, we had one of those dorm fridges you could set cool enough to get the slushy effect by putting the beer on the top shelf.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5339940, member: 9609"]First feel of Autumn on the nights ride, It was only about 14c when I got back to the van, could of done with my long pants on
View attachment 423074
[/QUOTE]
What a great pic!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2018)

Not that mundane, in fact pretty exciting: Eldest Son has signed the contract for a 2 year apprenticeship as a bicycle mechanic.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not that mundane, in fact pretty exciting: Eldest Son has signed the contract for a 2 year apprenticeship as a bicycle mechanic.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2018)

Morning . My wife has opened all of the windows to let some fresh air in and cool the house down. I'm feeling cold now.
There are a few spots of rain about but not much. The windows on my car look like they are frosted glass.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2018)

Phew ! I'm now having a hot flush. 
I think I may have entered stage 2 as last night my eyes started watering over hearing some news and then later in the night I had a strange dream. They were not connected.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Aug 2018)

No rain yet,but lovely and fresh..cool down finally, maybe I'll actually have a good sleep tonight


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Aug 2018)

Moved the hotel bed this morning and found 50p! Feel like I'm starting the day as a winner.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2018)

I thought the subject was becoming a bit mundane so I thought I would show you what I was trying to do yesterday . I'll probably get moved to somewhere else .

I started off by cleaning another wooden free standing mirror which went well and gave me some inspiration to attempt to rectify an older dressing table mirror.

As my name suggests I'd 'ave a go. It was a bit daunting, but things started to go well once I had discovered how the central mirror came out. After a lot of faffing about looking for release clips I discovered that it just lifted straight up and out. With that out I placed it on the cat's bed face down to protect the mirror.
Something needed to be done as the glass was loose in the frame and could easily end up getting broken. Luckily the tacks holding the wooden panel on the back were loose in places and could be prised up with the blade of a knife.
Once the back was off I discovered why the glass was loose. Several of the small wooden blocks that were held by tacks were missing .
Things were going well so I decided to attempt to repair the broken frame where bits were lifting or out of place. This was the awkward bit . I used my knife blade again, but this time it was more difficult as somebody had glued some sections back in the past. The glue felt a bit rubbery , I'm thinking that a hot glue gun was used.
Once the loose bit had been removed I could set about cleaning off the old glue. The repair glue was more difficult to remove but eventually came off. Sections that were lifting were cleaned as best as I could with a knife blade and then checked to see if they fitted well before gluing. 
I brushed on some PVA and clamp the pieces in place . Work is still in progress but it is coming on .


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2018)

I've worn myself out so I'm having a rest. The last piece of the frame has been glued and is clamped in place at this moment.
I just need to figure out what I should put in the gaps that have opened up .


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I just need to figure out what I should put in the gaps that have opened up .



How big are the gaps?
Will you varnish/paint the finished result?
Do you have some spare wood of the same type?
Do you want to avoid spending any more money?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> How big are the gaps?
> Will you varnish/paint the finished result?
> Do you have some spare wood of the same type?
> Do you want to avoid spending any more money?



Should have added: depending on the answers to those questions carpenters have a couple of tricks for this sort of situation.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Aug 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Moved the hotel bed this morning and found 50p! Feel like I'm starting the day as a winner.


Everyone's a winner baby that's the truth. Oh and in the Land of Mundanity I have 304 points on my Boots reward card.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-GkwIRbLw8


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> How big are the gaps?
> Will you varnish/paint the finished result?
> Do you have some spare wood of the same type?
> Do you want to avoid spending any more money?


I thought I would just wax polish the frame once finished.
No! I'll think about that. I may have some stuff lurking around from modelling which may do.
Yes, except where cycles and or bargains are concerned . 
I was thinking of filing the gaps with a type of resin but is still undergoing thought at the moment.
I haven't spent any money on it at the moment apart from the purchase price. As luck would have it it was a lot prior to the one my wife really wanted, so to make sure that she didn't miss out she bid and won this one as well.
It has satisfied my need to fix something for the moment. A bit of a challenge and one which I am quite enjoying.
Thanks for your enquiry and any suggestions are appreciated.

I will fix this tablet if it doesn't start behaving soon !


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2018)

If you want to wax -excellent choice by the way: you want to touch wood, not a plastic cover- the wood a light sanding will help, either toget rid of any varnish or key the surface. For varnish removal you can use 100 grit, for the final preparation I'd go for 150 or better still 240 upwards. If there is varnish, sand it back to the wood everywhere first.

If you have the spare bit of wood, sand it for a while on the 100 grit until you have some sawdust then mix in normal white glue and push the resulting putty into the smaller gaps. Leave a bit too much and take it off when sanding as this is the cheapo option and can shrink a bit when it dries. The only problems are that is that it can show up if the wood is ta different shade or type, but with white glue even the same type can show when you wax it later. There is a sovent based glue sold that does the same job and vanishes more completely, but it is quite pricey.


----------



## postman (8 Aug 2018)

Just a few days to go.Hunmanby here i come Monday to Thursday with old Ernie,a time for rest recreation and fun.Plus no housework or gardening or d.i.y,total bliss.


----------



## Threevok (8 Aug 2018)

With all the murders going on around here, I am beginning to think that it's not safe to be alive


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Aug 2018)

Cool grey day here, pretty nice for August, in these parts.


----------



## Threevok (8 Aug 2018)

Never underestimate the power of cheese

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-45111846


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Never underestimate the power of cheese
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-45111846


Not mice this time then.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2018)

Would it matter if subtitles were out of sync during a film ?


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2018)

After stopping for bread, I was standing at a drop kerb outside the shop door with my bike waiting for a gap in the traffic when some 25 stone oaf pulled up on the pavement in his Suzuki Vitara without indicating and almost hit the front wheel of my bike in the process. I watched in bemusement as he waddled into the shop before returning with 8 cans of Tennants, a multipack of crisps and 40 Silk Cut, got into his Suzuki and drove off again without indicating right into the path of a Citreon which had to brake to avoid hitting him. There was much I'd have liked to say to him but bit my tongue. If he'd tried, I wonder would his Suzuki have fitted through the shop's double doors....would have saved him so much effort....


----------



## alicat (8 Aug 2018)

> 8 cans of Tennants, a multipack of crisps and 40 Silk Cut



At least he's making a proper job of it!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2018)

The PlodCoptor is hovering over my side of town tonight....

There be vagabonds afoot!!!


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2018)

I was just watching Taggart when a chap got into a digger and drove it across the screen. It had 531 on the arms to the front bucket !


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Aug 2018)

I found out that Frankie Vaughn was born in 1928 today. Fascinating!


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was just watching Taggart when a chap got into a digger and drove it across the screen. It had 531 on the arms to the front bucket !



Butted tubing I hope.


----------



## Katherine (8 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5342433, member: 21629"]I have been working in refreshing temperature of -20'C today.[/QUOTE]
I hoped you wrapped up warm !


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Aug 2018)

Our city council voted an appropriation for 2 fire trucks, one was obsolescent. The other caught fire on the return from being refurbished, I guess, and, despite the fire fighters and equipment on board, was destroyed by fire.
http://www.wandtv.com/clip/14077266/normal-fire-truck-destroyed-by-fire
The irony.


----------



## alicat (9 Aug 2018)

> Our city council voted an appropriation for 2 fire trucks, one was obsolescent. The other caught fire on the return from being refurbished, I guess, and, despite the fire fighters and equipment on board, was destroyed by fire.
> http://www.wandtv.com/clip/14077266/normal-fire-truck-destroyed-by-fire
> The irony.



 Even better when it happened at Normal.


----------



## BromptonChrispy (9 Aug 2018)

The profile pic of CC contributor above

Diogenes the sarcastic​
is an actor from my favourite film and if that's not mundane enough, I think that photo is a still from it zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Aug 2018)

We had a splash of rain in the night,lovely and fresh outside


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2018)

pesky cat afoot today


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2018)

I didn't get rained on while riding back to my apartment yesterday.

Today I forgot my hat.


----------



## Lavender Rose (9 Aug 2018)

I haven't done an early shift for a week or so....always start at 6:15am, so usually get up at 5:30 so I can leave at 6.....

For some stupid reason, I set my alarm for 5:45....so I had 15 minutes to rush, get changed, make up - tried to make my morning smoothie....no milk....

So I am at work hungry and fuzzy.....


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (9 Aug 2018)

I’m off to Montana tomorrow on my fly fishing trip and so thought I’d check the weather forecast for Missoula.

Tomorrow it will be 41 deg C.


----------



## Serge (9 Aug 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’m off to Montana tomorrow on my fly fishing trip and so thought I’d check the weather forecast for Missoula.
> 
> Tomorrow it will be 41 deg C.


Big hat required methinks.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 422724
> 
> 
> Veggie Hot Dogs for lunch today



Need chocolate in those.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2018)

mybike said:


> Need chocolate in those.


Or honey


----------



## StuAff (9 Aug 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> I found out that Frankie Vaughn was born in 1928 today. Fascinating!


Also the birthday of Dustin Hoffman. And me (shame it wasn't forgotten).


----------



## Katherine (9 Aug 2018)

StuAff said:


> Also the birthday of Dustin Hoffman. And me (shame it wasn't forgotten).



Happy birthday for yesterday


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5342659, member: 9609"]lucky you, I always fancied going and working in Montana - Big Sky Country, fantastic summers and fantastic winters[/QUOTE]

Summers yes, but the winter we had when I did my theatre training there was pretty vicious.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2018)

Morning. Bit tired today .
Another of my ideas I'm working on sort of seemed to work this morning. Some of the bits are coming together but there needs to some more experimenting to do. Well at least the nail varnish worked.


----------



## Lavender Rose (9 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5342724, member: 9609"]we're liking a bit of cycling in the winter though
View attachment 423537

View attachment 423539
[/QUOTE]

OMG those photos are lovely but they make me feel queasy! How do you not fall off? I had an off on some lame black ice!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’m off to Montana tomorrow on my fly fishing trip and so thought I’d check the weather forecast for Missoula.
> 
> Tomorrow it will be 41 deg C.


You know, the Adventure Cycling Association is in Missoula.


----------



## postman (9 Aug 2018)

Waiting for Mrs Postman to finish off having her hair done.Then we are orf out to book next years oliday .One week New York,New York one week Boston Mass.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Aug 2018)

Just had a lovely heavy downpour..


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2018)

StuAff said:


> Also the birthday of Dustin Hoffman. And me (shame it wasn't forgotten).


 
Happy Birthday .


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2018)

alicat said:


> At least he's making a proper job of it!



He forgot to buy chips!


----------



## Threevok (9 Aug 2018)

Man charged with walking pig without a lead in Norwich

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-45130907


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Or honey



Or both.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Aug 2018)




----------



## Salty seadog (9 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5342750, member: 9609"]i bounce quite well
seriously though I only come off once all winter and I only ended up with a very wet bum, bit of a thaw going on, water running over ice - if it had been colder (like a Montana -30) it wouldn't of happened.
I hope we et another full on winter, just loved been out in it[/QUOTE]

You'd stick to those handlebars in - 30.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> And Montana is full of tiny ponies and dental floss farms.


Raisin it up, waxing it down.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2018)

postman said:


> Waiting for Mrs Postman to finish off having her hair done.Then we are orf out to book next years oliday .One week New York,New York *one week Boston Mass.*


You must have been misbehaving. One week mass!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2018)

Boston Mass- all in Gaelic.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Boston Mass- all in Gaelic.


Easy enough follow.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2018)

Nail varnish and then an old pair of tights. The plot thickens !

In other news I have just come back from a cycle ride. The chain came off twice beyond 1st gear. . The repair to the saddle using a chamois leather felt fine and the riveted seat post stayed intact.
My legs wish they had stayed at home .


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2018)

The nights are drawing in.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Nail varnish and then an old pair of tights. The plot thickens !
> 
> In other news I have just come back from a cycle ride. The chain came off twice beyond 1st gear. . The repair to the saddle using a chamois leather felt fine and the riveted seat post stayed intact.*
> My legs wish they had stayed at home .*


You'd not have gone for the bike ride if they had stayed at home.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Aug 2018)

My local labour councillor was canvassing for the May 2019 council elections tonight.
"You're starting very early" I remarked.
"Yes" she replied.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2018)

The weather report said it would rain while I was cycling back last night, but it didn't.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2018)

Morning. I was looking for my diary but found last year's instead. I don't put much in it apart from things bought and a few cycle brides. When I found my present diary and put in last night's ride I discovered that I have broken last year's total by 50 miles already and 70 miles on my Raleigh Granada in the last month.
The mileage isn't that high, 2 days worth for some people.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2018)

Bloonz!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5344060, member: 9609"]road terrorists are out early this year
View attachment 423697
[/QUOTE]

Hmm, I remember those. 

There are advantages to living somewhere without hedges.


----------



## Threevok (10 Aug 2018)

tyred said:


> The nights are drawing in.



I've got that on my office bingo card


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Man charged with walking pig without a lead in Norwich
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-45130907



Pigs can be pretty dangerous. Our (old) local tram had this on a notice by the door:

"Only unweaned piglets are permitted in the passenger saloon. Weaned piglets must be placed in the underfloor lockers provided".


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> And Montana is full of tiny ponies and dental floss farms.



My first day in Montana I woke up early because of jetlag and went for a walk. Around the corner the road became a gravel and I saw a rider coming towards me, in full cowboy gear, hat, leathers, lasoo, the works. He drew level, looked at me, tipped his hat, and said:

"Mornin' sir, ah'm lookin' fer a cow. You seen any runnin' loose?"


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Aug 2018)

CC seems to have gone in to some weird time warp new posts appearing before last night's posts or randomly placed, just me?!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2018)

We are having some real rain at the moment!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> CC seems to have gone in to some weird time warp new posts appearing before last night's posts or randomly placed, just me?!


I noticed that but I was a bit unsure as well!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2018)

Perhaps CC can fit you in now sir. Will anytime between before yesterday and today do?


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5344060, member: 9609"]road terrorists are out early this year
View attachment 423697
[/QUOTE]


Bloody pita, I had a glut of punctuers on Sunday ride with the wife.
I've got her slime tubes and I'll be making all my bikes tubeless.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Aug 2018)

Cool and damp,been a while since I said that..
Fish pond at work is full and teeming with baby fish from 20mm to about 40mm. Must be a 100


----------



## Andrew_P (10 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I noticed that but I was a bit unsure as well!


Thought someone had slipped something in my coffee


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2018)

planning how to make a case for work. I really loathe this bit of a project because it involves lots of numbers. I keep telling myself that if I can just get past it, I can get on twith the making bit, which is more fun...


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> Thought someone had slipped something in my coffee


Strange how you noticed it before it happened ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Easy enough follow.


For some. Not me, though.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2018)

Andrew_P said:


> CC seems to have gone in to some weird time warp new posts appearing before last night's posts or randomly placed, just me?!


Yeah I noticed yesterday it kept going back to the same quote when I had a new post notification appear, I wonder if it was caused by removing all of Reg's posts from the thread, there must have been thousands in here.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Aug 2018)

While approaching some busy traffic lights while out cycling about an hour ago, i saw a dog run into the road. I thought it was a goner as it headed towards fast moving traffic. Luckily it hit a car,bounced off,rolled over and ran off. I went after it to see its owner with tears in her eyes hugging it. If it'd been a second quicker it would've gone under the car wheels. The dog's owner thanked me for my concern,saying she'd take it to the vets to get it checked over. The owner happened to be a funeral parlour owner. As i saw it hit the car i thought it would be killed. That's one very lucky dog and one tearful but relieved owner!


----------



## slowmotion (11 Aug 2018)

It's midnight here. I only saw two good meteors. The screen of this laptop is covered in moths and quite a few mosquitoes. I'm wondering about beating a retreat back into the house.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Aug 2018)

What a lovely fresh morning!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Yeah I noticed yesterday it kept going back to the same quote when I had a new post notification appear, I wonder if it was caused by removing all of Reg's posts from the thread, there must have been thousands in here.




Hmm must be ashamed of everything HE wrote..just weird


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2018)

Morning. I've made two hot drinks and taken them back to bed and am now thinking. I caught a bit on the TV about the closure of big shops on the high Street. It made me think how often do I go into them? A long pause. There is nothing in my home town which makes me want to go in them. 
We used to go to Bath and have a wander, it was mainly to visit the Modellers Den, which has closed, the camera shops and to look at the architecture. The BHS where I used to get some clothes has shut. We sometimes pop into M&S but it is mainly to buy hot cross buns but find the parking in Bath expensive.
Analysts say closures are due to the way in which people's shopping habits have changed, online retail and out of town shopping malls. I just wonder if that is the case.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)

slowmotion said:


> It's midnight here. I only saw two good meteors. The screen of this laptop is covered in moths and quite a few mosquitoes. I'm wondering about beating a retreat back into the house.



Where are you?


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Aug 2018)

Got a rat in my small shed,gnawed his way in...been watching him scurrying around the patio for bird seed.
Let the games begin, shed nearly empty, he's done a runner ...i heard him leg it!!


----------



## raleighnut (11 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I've made two hot drinks and taken them back to bed and am now thinking. I caught a bit on the TV about the closure of big shops on the high Street. It made me think how often do I go into them? A long pause. There is nothing in my home town which makes me want to go in them.
> We used to go to Bath and have a wander, it was mainly to visit the Modellers Den, which has closed, the camera shops and to look at the architecture. The BHS where I used to get some clothes has shut. We sometimes pop into M&S but it is mainly to buy hot cross buns but find the parking in Bath expensive.
> Analysts say closures are due to the way in which people's shopping habits have changed, online retail and out of town shopping malls. I just wonder if that is the case.


Yep, there used to be a good half dozen or more HiFi shops in Leicester some really knowledgeable guys (and 1 woman) worked in them, all shut now and all that's left is a Richer Sounds and they haven't got a clue they're just salesmen and could be selling vacuum cleaners or toasters for all their product knowledge. As an example I needed a new CD player a couple of years back and told the salesman when he asked I'd got a 70s QUAD Pre/Power amplifier, "Oh" he says " You'd be better off with a new Amp, it'll sound far better" Numpty


----------



## slowmotion (11 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Where are you?


Marooned on a tiny island about sixty miles north-north-east of Vancouver.

Thanks for your concern......but don't send out a rescue party just yet.


----------



## potsy (11 Aug 2018)

An unexpected 3 hours off work due to a technical problem, impromptu dog walk before making my way back in


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2018)

Ok, people who know the names of plants, what are these newcomers to the lawn outside my mother's flat?




They've sprung up on a raised bit of lawn and I'm guessing that the prolonged dry weather has cleared most of the foliage away and then a good dose of rain has suddenly sprung them into action.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Marooned on a tiny island about sixty miles north-north-east of Vancouver.
> 
> Thanks for your concern......but don't send out a rescue party just yet.



Send up the smoke when you want rescue and have a fridge magnet souvenir ready as thanks.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)

potsy said:


> An unexpected 3 hours off work due to a technical problem, impromptu dog walk before making my way back in
> 
> View attachment 423835



That's either the world's longest dog lead or the world's smallest dog


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ok, people who know the names of plants, what are these newcomers to the lawn outside my mother's flat?
> View attachment 423836
> 
> They've sprung up on a raised bit of lawn and I'm guessing that the prolonged dry weather has cleared most of the foliage away and then a good dose of rain has suddenly sprung them into action.




Wild flowers ,but I'm not good at names of plants


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, there used to be a good half dozen or more HiFi shops in Leicester some really knowledgeable guys (and 1 woman) worked in them, all shut now and all that's left is a Richer Sounds and they haven't got a clue they're just salesmen and could be selling vacuum cleaners or toasters for all their product knowledge. As an example I needed a new CD player a couple of years back and told the salesman when he asked I'd got a 70s QUAD Pre/Power amplifier, "Oh" he says " You'd be better off with a new Amp, it'll sound far better" Numpty


I feel a bit like that going into some cycle shops. The one in my town I don't visit as I get the impression that it is more of a fashion shop and that I should only be wearing lycra. I prefer a shop where the chap is wearing a brown coat and knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ok, people who know the names of plants, what are these newcomers to the lawn outside my mother's flat?
> View attachment 423836
> 
> They've sprung up on a raised bit of lawn and I'm guessing that the prolonged dry weather has cleared most of the foliage away and then a good dose of rain has suddenly sprung them into action.


Those pretty flowers go by the unfortunate name of Bind Weed .


----------



## raleighnut (11 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I feel a bit like that going into some cycle shops. The one in my town I don't visit as I get the impression that it is more of a fashion shop and that I should only be wearing lycra. I prefer a shop where the chap is wearing a brown coat and knows what he is talking about.


You'd like John,


View: https://youtu.be/I56m7KF7Erc


BTW he builds wire wheels for a lot of the Classic Racing Club Sidecars and Morgans, hence the photo's on the stairs door.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Those pretty flowers go by the unfortunate name of Bind Weed .


Thank you. I didn't know that there were two kinds of bindweed, hedge bindweed and the smaller field bindweed.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Aug 2018)

Started eating avocados

My god why is something so good for you taste so hideous


----------



## Katherine (11 Aug 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Started eating avocados
> 
> My god why is something so good for you taste so hideous


I agree!


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Started eating avocados
> 
> My god why is something so good for you taste so hideous





Katherine said:


> I agree!



Try a splash of quality balsamic vinegar.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Try a splash of quality balsamic vinegar.



Will do
Sounds better already


----------



## Katherine (11 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Try a splash of quality balsamic vinegar.


Even worse!


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Even worse!



Ok , I realise some mancs are beyond help but I like a challenge. Mash it up with some salt, pepper and chilli and spread on toast. A soft poached egg wouldn't go amiss here . Maybe a layer of smoked salmon before the egg


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Ok , I realise some mancs are beyond help but I like a challenge. Man it up with some salt, pepper and chilli and spread on toast. A soft poached egg wouldn't go amiss here . Maybe a layer of smoked salmon before the egg



I think the egg is a winner, with balsamic vinegar!


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> Or Worcester sauce.



Must say I've heard that one but not tried it, I'm getting a avocado today now.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2018)

My wife just told me to put a letter in Iraq!  . Well I think that's what she said.


----------



## Katherine (11 Aug 2018)

I'll just have the egg and salmon please and thank you. 
Someone who appreciates it can have the avocado.

To be fair, I've been eating packets and packets of spinach recently which is even better for me.


----------



## gbb (11 Aug 2018)

Multi occupancy house to the rear of us are pishing everyone off nearby, a bit too noisy at night, cars parked all over the place, on paths etc, forcing mothers with prams on the roads, some dubious deliveries of vats of fluid we think is probably home brew spirits etc etc...
Neighbour just took two of their car number plates and checked, neither has tax or MOT.
Duly reported with a big smile. 
I suspect a few other vans and cars will get checked as they appear.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2018)

A spicy vinaigrette in the pool left by the avocado stone does the job.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Those pretty flowers go by the unfortunate name of Bind Weed .


Our Lady's little drinking glass.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Started eating avocados
> 
> My god why is something so good for you taste so hideous


Make guacamole. All better then.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> Or Worcester sauce.



Ok, I've just had 2 avocados, (don't screw your face up, you know I'm a big lad) Had one half with a quality salt, Maldon sea salt, I've just run out of the Anglesey sea salt and that is the best bar none. One with a good Balsamic ,one with Worcester sauce and another with a good soy sauce.
With the salt it was rather nice but I love salt as a taste anyway, the Worcester was a little on the earthy side if that makes sense compared with the wonderful sweetness of the Balsamic but was good none the less, The soy was ok,ish. I'd do it again.

I think what we can glean from this is that if it's edible it's a'ok with me.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Ok , I realise some mancs are beyond help but I like a challenge. Mash it up with some salt, pepper and chilli and spread on toast. A soft poached egg wouldn't go amiss here . Maybe a layer of smoked salmon before the egg


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


>



You not well Dave?


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You not well Dave?



I would be if I ate that! through the eye of a needle at 10 paces come to mind.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2018)

Is this a fragment of a small Trilobite fossil I found on the beach at Weymouth. I just noticed it in the sand and just thought it was a piece of shell. When I picked it up I noticed that it was a fossil. The 2 pound coin gives you some idea of it's size.


----------



## Katherine (11 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is this a fragment of a small Trilobite fossil I found on the beach at Weymouth. I just noticed it in the sand and just thought it was a piece of shell. When I picked it up I noticed that it was a fossil. The 2 pound coin gives you some idea of it's size.
> View attachment 423925


Good find !


----------



## midlife (11 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is this a fragment of a small Trilobite fossil I found on the beach at Weymouth. I just noticed it in the sand and just thought it was a piece of shell. When I picked it up I noticed that it was a fossil. The 2 pound coin gives you some idea of it's size.
> View attachment 423925



We are just up the road in Wareham, will be going fossil hunting later on in the week. Monkey World on Monday


----------



## mybike (12 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Those pretty flowers go by the unfortunate name of Bind Weed .



Made famous by Flanders & Swann http://members.optusnet.com.au/penn...sSwann/DropOfaHat/At the Drop of a Hat10.html


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Aug 2018)

Went to get some bread for Sunday Brunch. 

My gears are sticking (possibly because I've been using the same outer cable for about a decade, really need to get on with some maintenance)


----------



## mybike (12 Aug 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Started eating avocados
> 
> My god why is something so good for you taste so hideous



I've heard they're green, that's a warning.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2018)

Morning it is grey and raining here. Some areas of our brown lawn have started to sprout green shoots! Mainly weeds at the moment but a few blades of grass have started to reappear.


----------



## potsy (12 Aug 2018)

Another couple of hours off work unexpectedly, no dog walk this time


----------



## mybike (12 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning it is grey and raining here. Some areas of our brown lawn have started to sprout green shoots! Mainly weeds at the moment but a few blades of grass have started to reappear.



Grey with rain in the air here. Perseids had no hope last night.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2018)

Schrodie has just jumped up onto the bed soaking wet! He didn't bring a towel with him .


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Aug 2018)

Had a good rain overnight ,i treated my lawn yesterday so very happy about that.
Rain today forecast..but it dry atm.

Ponds filling up at least


----------



## midlife (12 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Went to get some bread for Sunday Brunch.
> 
> My gears are sticking (possibly because I've been using the same outer cable for about a decade, really need to get on with some maintenance)



Nah, just imagine it's a single speed.....saves money


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Schrodie has just jumped up onto the bed soaking wet! He didn't bring a towel with him .




That post has come up in really small type?
Is it the forum or your end @Illaveago .Its ok now ?


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Went to get some bread for Sunday Brunch.
> 
> My gears are sticking (possibly because I've been using the same outer cable for about a decade, *really need to get on with some maintenance)*



Yes, yes you do.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2018)

meta lon said:


> That post has come up in really small type?
> Is it the forum or your end @Illaveago .Its ok now ?


Don't ask me !  I'm having enough trouble fighting this thing!  It is into joined up writing and insists on adding letters in between words.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Nah, just imagine it's a single speed.....saves money



Depends which gear it's stuck in at the time...


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Aug 2018)

Out on a ride with @Fab Foodie this morning I got stung twice by the same wasp. Little stripy bugger.

'This shirt ain't big enough for the both of us' 

After a bit of fumbling it fell out and walked off, I rode bravely on.


----------



## postman (12 Aug 2018)

Mrs Postman has told me to go to Hunmanby tomorrow for four days.The kids will see she is ok.


----------



## Serge (12 Aug 2018)

postman said:


> Mrs Postman has told me to go to Hunmanby tomorrow for four days.The kids will see she is ok.


Bless her, what a trouper. Take her at her word, she obviously wants you to get out there and enjoy yourself.


----------



## mybike (12 Aug 2018)

Another evening when the Perseids are not visible. If Galileo had lived in England we'd never have heard of him.


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Aug 2018)

meta lon said:


> Had a good rain overnight ,i treated my lawn yesterday....


To what?


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Out on a ride with @Fab Foodie this morning I got stung twice by the same wasp. Little stripy bugger.
> 
> 'This shirt ain't big enough for the both of us'
> 
> After a bit of fumbling it fell out and walked off, I rode bravely on.


He did! I witnesses the whole episode as I wheel-sucked mile after mile ;-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5345846, member: 21629"]As a teenager I had a hobby - collecting interesting looking stones. Had loads of belemnite fossils (we call them "devil's fingers"), something in a stone looking like a "Biohazard warning" sign, a very clear fossilized leaf, a stone with teeth of some creature (it looked like a fossil of a mouth of a tiny shark) etc etc ....

And a stone axe.[/QUOTE]
I did that too! My grandad took me to Charmouth in Dorset where they, ammonites and Trilobites are readily found. Happy days!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2018)

Morning. They just mentioned a bit on breakfast TV which has got me going again. It was the Cake or Fortune programme.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. They just mentioned a bit on breakfast TV which has got me going again. It was the Cake or Fortune programme.



I choose cake.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Aug 2018)

Dark threatening morning...going to be a long day if it rains.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Aug 2018)

The smoke from the forest fires are obscuring any meteors that might want to show off above here. Fortunately, a can of Intergalactic Space Dragon India Pale Ale (Odin Brewing Co., Tukwila WA ) is taking the edge off the disappointment.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> I did that too! My grandad took me to Charmouth in Dorset where they, ammonites and Trilobites are readily found. Happy days!


I was just thinking. There are certain places where you can go to find fossils, Charmouth, Lyme Regis. Sitting on the beach in Weymouth letting sand fall through my fingers as you do and then spotting something strange was just a chance find.
It has sparked an interest in going down to Charmouth or lime Regis and having a pootle around.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Send up the smoke when you want rescue and have a fridge magnet souvenir ready as thanks.





slowmotion said:


> The smoke from the forest fires are obscuring any meteors that might want to show off above here. Fortunately, a can of Intergalactic Space Dragon India Pale Ale (Odin Brewing Co., Tukwila WA ) is taking the edge off the disappointment.



Is this the smoke the SSD rescue services are waiting for and have you got my fridge magnet.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was just thinking. There are certain places where you can go to find fossils, Charmouth, Lyme Regis. Sitting on the beach in Weymouth letting sand fall through my fingers as you do and then spotting something strange was just a chance find.
> It has sparked an interest in going down to Charmouth or lime Regis and having a pootle around.


Lime Regis is known for its stone... and Citrus fruit ;-)


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Aug 2018)

Sorted out Breakfast.
Banana yoghurt today...


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Lime Regis is known for it’s stone... and Citrus fruit ;-)


Citrus fruit ? 
Ha ha! I'm not with it this morning !
Famous for preventing scurvy and supplying most of the Navy with it's sailors.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sorted out Breakfast.
> Banana yoghurt today...



One very juicy nectarine and the best mango I've had in ages. Oh, just on my second coffee.


----------



## potsy (13 Aug 2018)

Got to work to be told we have to do a full day!!! 

Been nice having these enforced times off


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Aug 2018)

I went for a ride on Saturday. I passed through Blackburn town centre and saw the museum so i thought i'd have a look in. I haven't been in to see the mummy for years,so in i went. There she was,still led there after all these years. It's amazing to stand next to something that's two thousand years old!! Yes,she's actually 21 times older than our own Queen Elizabeth! 'She was discovered by some archaeologist chap and donated to the museum in 1888,so it said on the note on her display cabinet.
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...cAhUIeMAKHZh3ATgQsAR6BAgFEAE&biw=1366&bih=662


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2018)

Eggy Bread for lunch.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Eggy Bread for lunch.



Poached eggs on toast for me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Aug 2018)

Currently trying to reanimate my carpentry skills to make a flight case for work...


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Poached eggs on toast for me.


Mine’s just arrived....


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Aug 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mine’s just arrived....
> 
> View attachment 424284



Where's the Wurst?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Aug 2018)

Early finishing time, wahoo...

Maybe I'll get back before it rains.


----------



## Threevok (13 Aug 2018)

Got my appraisal in 30 minutes.

Shouldn't take too much time

How long does it take to tell you you're crap ?


----------



## Threevok (13 Aug 2018)

It's Cycle to Work day on Wednesday.

I may just give it a go


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Where's the Wurst?


I fear the Wurst will happen....


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Early finishing time, wahoo...
> 
> Maybe I'll get back before it rains.



I did.

You can all relax now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> It's Cycle to Work day on Wednesday.
> 
> I may just give it a go



Will you get a prize?


----------



## Threevok (13 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Will you get a prize?



Yes, you get to work


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Yes, you get to work



You really aren't selling this one...


----------



## slowmotion (13 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Is this the smoke the SSD rescue services are waiting for and have you got my fridge magnet.


It's not my smoke officer. Yes, yes, I'll try and get your wretched fridge magnet next time I'm at the Co-op. Now stop pestering me....


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Aug 2018)

slowmotion said:


> It's not my smoke officer. Yes, yes, I'll try and get your wretched fridge magnet next time I'm at the Co-op. Now stop pestering me....


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2018)

Three jobs to do today, preferably before clients start turning up:

1: Check sizes for some cases I'm making and cut the wood. (fun and creative)
2: Set up some equipment for a regular event and photograph it for a set of instructions I'm making (Fun and creative)
3: Make a list of clients to do some personal development interviews with (boring but necessary)

so...

1: Workshop is full of a metal gate that's being welded together and I can't get at the table saw to cut my wood.
So, on to...
2: Realise I don't know which table I should use: I can't just guess because if I do I'll have to start all over again if I get it wrong...

This means I've no excuses left and I have to do 3.

Well, Poo...


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2018)

Just Hanging Out!

It's a thing Cat's do !


----------



## gbb (14 Aug 2018)

Just set the fire alarm off in our apartment in Albufeira 
Cooking bacon egg mushrooms toast and tomato....whassat noise ....errrr.

Oh, there's an extractor under the cupboard we hadn't seen, best use it then.


----------



## midlife (14 Aug 2018)

gbb said:


> Oh, there's an extractor under the cupboard we hadn't seen, best use it then.



I used to like tractors ....... Now I'm an ex tractor fan.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> I used to like tractors ....... Now I'm an ex tractor fan.



That was what my son calls a "dad joke".


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2018)

Pear yoghurt for Breakfast today


----------



## potsy (14 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> It's Cycle to Work day on Wednesday.
> 
> I may just give it a go


Oh bugger, my last day of 4 today or I would have joined in


----------



## ianrauk (14 Aug 2018)




----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Aug 2018)

Back from holiday to find 51 pages of mundanity awaiting me. I'll pass this time and continue from this post onwards.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2018)

I just had some Andrews Liver Salts. I must be out of the habit of taking it as I miss timed it and didn't get the full effect of it fizzing as I drank it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Back from holiday to find 51 pages of mundanity awaiting me. I'll pass this time and continue from this post onwards.



Just think of the tedium you could be missing...


----------



## potsy (14 Aug 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Back from holiday to find 51 pages of mundanity awaiting me. I'll pass this time and continue from this post onwards.


I can confirm there has been nothing of any interest posted in those 51 pages


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Aug 2018)

I'm cooking some spicy chicken thighs.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm cooking some spicy chicken thighs.


What about the rest of the chicken?


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> What about the rest of the chicken?


Well some of the managers at my work are like headless chickens...


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Well some of the managers at my work are like headless chickens...


I've heard of grilling staff, but you might have taken it too far.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Aug 2018)

I changed a kitchen tap for a more exotic one, and managed to kick a 13mm AF socket under the cooker. It took me three hours to find it.

I celebrated with a can of Steamworks Kolsch Lagered Ale.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2018)

Morning. It is overcast here but the clouds look thin with light shining through. It was a bit cool out when I put the recycling out.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2018)

I bought a bright yellow Easter Egg to go on my head when I was in Hoflords yesterday. Well that's what I called them whenever we had a new delivery of them when I worked there.
My wife said that I had better get one as she didn't want to look after a cabbage in the future! 
But she loves gardening !


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2018)

Breakfast delayed by 2 hours today...

Decided to be adventurous and had Lemon Yoghurt.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I bought a bright yellow Easter Egg to go on my head when I was in Hoflords yesterday. Well that's what I called them whenever we had a new delivery of them when I worked there.
> My wife said that I had better get one as she didn't want to look after a cabbage in the future!
> But she loves gardening !



I've yet to buy one, though I can see it happening sometime in the future.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> I've yet to buy one, though I can see it happening sometime in the future.


What cabbages ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2018)

I have still got my previous Easter Egg. I've had it for ages ! It must have been when the kids were young. I use mainly to keep the sun off my head and to stop other road users from being dazzled.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Aug 2018)

The sun is shining.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> What cabbages ?



I haven't grown cabbages for years. I remember one year we had that many cabbages we were sick of eating them and the neighbours were sick of us giving them them.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> The sun is shining.


not down here in the SE


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> *I bought a bright yellow Easter Egg to go on my head [*when I was in Hoflords yesterday. Well that's what I called them whenever we had a new delivery of them when I worked there.
> My wife said that I had better get one as she didn't want to look after a cabbage in the future!
> But she loves gardening !


Is it still edible?


----------



## alicat (15 Aug 2018)

All three GP practices in my area get 1.5 stars out of 5 on NHS Choices. None open on a Saturday. 

Just tried to ring for an appointment at mine. Fat chance. Ring back tomorrow at 8 am to be told that they don't have any during my week off before I am working away again.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Aug 2018)

They tell us to buy nuts and seeds for the birds to eat. I bought a 12kg bag the other week. I've been taking small bags of the stuff out with me on my walks. I've noticed that most of the nuts and seeds are still there the following day. Aren't the birds feeding because there's still loads of insects and things about for them? Maybe i should keep the nuts and seeds for Winter?


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Aug 2018)

I have a habit of going into supermarkets about 10 to 15 minutes before they close at 10pm. Last night i overheard one of the staff in one of the supermarkets say '9.58' to his colleague and look at me as i was bagging my stuff up on the self serve counter. I presume it was aimed at me. I don't know what to do. Should i go in earlier or should i bag up at 9.59 just to piss them off? Anyway,it's nice to know i'm of interest to them. Perhaps they're running a book on me,making bets to see who gets the time right.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> They tell us to buy nuts and seeds for the birds to eat. I bought a 12kg bag the other week. I've been taking small bags of the stuff out with me on my walks. I've noticed that most of the nuts and seeds are still there the following day. Aren't the birds feeding because there's still loads of insects and things about for them? Maybe i should keep the nuts and seeds for Winter?


There doesn't appear bto be many birds about at the moment.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I have a habit of going into supermarkets about 10 to 15 minutes before they close at 10pm. Last night i overheard one of the staff in one of the supermarkets say '9.58' to his colleague and look at me as i was bagging my stuff up on the self serve counter. I presume it was aimed at me. I don't know what to do. Should i go in earlier or should i bag up at 9.59 just to piss them off? Anyway,it's nice to know i'm of interest to them. Perhaps they're running a book on me,making bets to see who gets the time right.


Nah , it's the 'end of work' countdown accy, nowt to do with you.


----------



## potsy (15 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> There doesn't appear bto be many birds about at the moment.


10 long tailed tits in my garden earlier


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2018)

Just back a little while ago from a 13 mile cycle ride, most of which was on a cycle track. I'm lucky to have come back with my fillings still in place. It was along an old railway track. I think it would have been less bumpy if they had left the sleepers in. 
As I knew we were going along a cycle track I went out on my Scott Yecora which has knobbly tyres. Mistake! I think it made things worse. I seem to have timed it so that each raised bit on the tyre hit the peak of each stone so that it was like falling off a cliff edge on every stone.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2018)

I'm back, folks!  Normal service is resumed.

As well as doing the stuff that wanted doing, I have also bought some stuff for the bike (yeah, I've taken the plunge and gonna try clipless) and I have squared away two paintings.

And please, Mr Morpheus, can I have a night without unsettling dreams? After the best part of a week, this is getting rather... tired...


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2018)

Morning . I have discovered a hoard of non matching socks. There should be an identical set somewhere else but can I find them ?


----------



## mybike (16 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> They tell us to buy nuts and seeds for the birds to eat. I bought a 12kg bag the other week. I've been taking small bags of the stuff out with me on my walks. I've noticed that most of the nuts and seeds are still there the following day. Aren't the birds feeding because there's still loads of insects and things about for them? Maybe i should keep the nuts and seeds for Winter?



Lots of blackberries around here, given the choice.....



Illaveago said:


> Just back a little while ago from a 13 mile cycle ride, most of which was on a cycle track. I'm lucky to have come back with my fillings still in place. It was along an old railway track. I think it would have been less bumpy if they had left the sleepers in.
> As I knew we were going along a cycle track I went out on my Scott Yecora which has knobbly tyres. Mistake! I think it made things worse. I seem to have timed it so that each raised bit on the tyre hit the peak of each stone so that it was like falling off a cliff edge on every stone.



Towpath through Boxmoor is very bumpy. There appear to have once been small concrete pillars along it once that have worn down to a few inches about the ground.


----------



## Katherine (16 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm back, folks!  Normal service is resumed.
> 
> As well as doing the stuff that wanted doing, I have also bought some stuff for the bike (yeah, I've taken the plunge and gonna try clipless) and I have squared away two paintings.
> 
> And please, Mr Morpheus, can I have a night without unsettling dreams? After the best part of a week, this is getting rather... tired...


Good luck with the clipless!


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm back, folks!  Normal service is resumed.
> 
> As well as doing the stuff that wanted doing, I have also bought some stuff for the bike (yeah, I've taken the plunge and gonna try clipless) and I have squared away two paintings.
> 
> And please, Mr Morpheus, can I have a night without unsettling dreams? After the best part of a week, this is getting rather... tired...



Everyone's left while you weren't looking there's only 8 people left on Cc and they're re all in this thread.


----------



## Old jon (16 Aug 2018)

^^^
Nine


----------



## raleighnut (16 Aug 2018)

Old jon said:


> ^^^
> Nine


Only trouble is 3 of em are moaning about what the other 6 are posting.


----------



## Speicher (16 Aug 2018)

Is someone about to leave in a huff? Or a minute and a huff? Or a taxi?


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm back, folks!  Normal service is resumed.
> 
> As well as doing the stuff that wanted doing, I have also bought some stuff for the bike (yeah, I've taken the plunge and gonna try clipless) and I have squared away two paintings.
> 
> And please, Mr Morpheus, can I have a night without unsettling dreams? After the best part of a week, this is getting rather... tired...


Why clipless sleeping?


----------



## Threevok (16 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> And please, Mr Morpheus, can I have a night without unsettling dreams? After the best part of a week, this is getting rather... tired...



Is Cheryl Baker bugging you too ?


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> Is Cheryl Baker bugging you too ?


She's making her mind up, leave her be.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2018)

Well, 4 hours of sleep last night. Still feel really grim.

Have successfully installed the new pedals on Wiggy. Now I need to work out how to get the cleats onto the shoes...


----------



## StuAff (16 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, 4 hours of sleep last night. Still feel really grim.
> 
> Have successfully installed the new pedals on Wiggy. Now I need to work out how to get the cleats onto the shoes...


If SPDs, 4mm (I think) Allen key.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2018)

StuAff said:


> If SPDs, 4mm (I think) Allen key.



Yeah, SPDs, ergo allen key.

Only prob is working out what's in the bag of bits. It's like an Ikea kit.


----------



## StuAff (16 Aug 2018)

https://bikemagic.com/how-to/mountain-bike-maintenance/fitting-spd-cleats.html


----------



## colly (16 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, 4 hours of sleep last night. Still feel really grim.
> 
> Have successfully installed the new pedals on Wiggy. Now I need to work out how to get the cleats onto the shoes...



Whatever you do do NOT put the cleats on the shoes and think it would be a good idea to try the position on the bike before you tighten them up completely.
First pair of clipless I tried that and after a couple of seconds of frantic twisting my foot this way and that to no effect whatsoever, I ended up on my side on the drive, still clipped in. Even then with cleats and shoes only loosely connected it took an embarrassing age to get even one foot free.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm back, folks!  Normal service is resumed.
> 
> As well as doing the stuff that wanted doing, I have also bought some stuff for the bike (yeah, I've taken the plunge and gonna try clipless) and I have squared away two paintings.
> 
> And please, Mr Morpheus, can I have a night without unsettling dreams? After the best part of a week, this is getting rather... tired...


 It is a good idea. I looked down one night as I was getting into bed to see that I was still wearing my cycle clips!


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2018)

Mmmmm, thanks for the heads up, folks 

I'll have a crack at fitting the cleats tomorrow.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Aug 2018)

My pump-action portable bum-gun exploded today...


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Aug 2018)

Speicher said:


> Is someone about to leave in a huff? Or a minute and a huff? Or a taxi?


Call me a cab....


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Aug 2018)

Speicher said:


> Is someone about to leave in a huff? Or a minute and a huff? Or a taxi?


----------



## colly (16 Aug 2018)

My dog stinks.  Must be the curry.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is a good idea. I looked down one night as I was getting into bed to see that I was still wearing my cycle clips!


You wear shoes to bed, or you've fitted them directly to your feet?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> You wear shoes to bed, or you've fitted them directly to your feet?


They are the ones that stop the legs of your trousers getting caught in your chain wheel.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2018)

My wife and I popped into the bank this morning to get some cash out. My wife went up to a nice lady at a desk to ask if she could withdraw some cash.
The nice lady asked how much we would like.
I thought. As much as you could spare would be nice!


----------



## MikeG (16 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm back, folks!



I'm back too. I hope people don't............erm..............you know..............jump to conclusions.

Where did you go? 



> Normal service is resumed.



Oh dear.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm back too. I hope people don't............erm..............you know..............jump to conclusions.





Good to see you back tho xxx 



> Where did you go?



Various places... But I did squeeze in a trip to Decathlon to buy some bike-related bits. I have subsequently been fettling. 



> Oh dear.



I'm not that bad, surely?


----------



## MikeG (16 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> .........I'm not that bad, surely?



Not in the least. And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm back too. I hope people don't............erm..............you know..............jump to conclusions.
> 
> Where did you go?
> 
> ...


Who'd think that?


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> Not in the least. And don't call me Shirley.



I'll raise a  to that.

And don't worry, I won't.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5351873, member: 21629"]I've got an email asking me to pay $1000 because my phone has been hacked and the video I was watching has been recorded. If I will not pay that money that video will go to all my contacts. Blah blah blah. 

Couldn't resist answering "I own Nokia 3310."

And last time I watched video on my phone was last year.[/QUOTE]
What was the video in question, re-aligning the drivetrain?


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5351904, member: 21629"]Just have noticed that my both bank cards numbers end up with the same 4 digits. [/QUOTE]
Same order?


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5351913, member: 21629"]Yes. 

I paid for something today via Paypal and was surprised that I chosen bank X card instead of usual bank Y card. Started checking why I've done this and discovered that both cards have got the same last 4 digits. 

Not a coincidence that I wanted. [/QUOTE]
Two choices.
Either point it, similar card numbers, to your bank
*OR*
report one of the cards as not working. They just stop working for no reason.

Don't do both the above. Either will get the card replaced.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5351881, member: 21629"]He/she didn't say what was that video. Probably to scary me more.

Yeabbut I've got only 5 contacts in my phone. [/QUOTE]
Funny that, I’ve just recieved the video ‘Pimp my FLT’....


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5351881, member: 21629"]He/she didn't say what was that video. Probably to scary me more.

Yeabbut I've got only 5 contacts in my phone. [/QUOTE]
It reminds me of an old Month Python sketch where they showed footage of people doing things, and stated that the film would continue unless a certain amount of money was paid into their bank account..


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2018)

Morning. I was just thinking of my cycle ride the other night and the right mess I was getting into, grinding to a halt and almost falling off. 
I had gone out on my Scott Yecora fitted with bar mounted shifters, I usually ride road bikes with down tube levers.
I eventually worked out that the right hand side operated with thumb lever for down and index finger for up. Whereas the left-hand levers operated the opposite way. Thumb for up and finger for down. 

I prefer my down tube levers.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It reminds me of an old Month Python sketch where they showed footage of people doing things, and stated that the film would continue unless a certain amount of money was paid into their bank account..



View: https://youtu.be/NFtFCODNY0s


----------



## MikeG (17 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5351873, member: 21629"]I've got an email asking me to pay $1000 because my phone has been hacked and the video I was watching has been recorded. If I will not pay that money that video will go to all my contacts. Blah blah blah.

Couldn't resist answering "I own Nokia 3310."

And last time I watched video on my phone was last year.[/QUOTE]

I received virtually the same by email, although the demand was for $1800 in Bitcoins, and they claimed to have video of both what I was watching and of me at the same time. In a nasty little twist, the blackmailer/ scammer knew one of my passwords. The police said they weren't interested unless money had actually changed hands, and to ignore it. So I did.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2018)

Daily Müsli Bulletin: 
Cherry yoghurt and extra sultanas.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Daily Müsli Bulletin:
> Cherry yoghurt and extra sultanas.


You appear to have dropped a couple of them - they're over the u.


----------



## mybike (17 Aug 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Call me a cab....



You're a cab

(Didn't want you to be disappointed)


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I received virtually the same by email, although the demand was for $1800 in Bitcoins, and they claimed to have video of both what I was watching and of me at the same time. In a nasty little twist, the blackmailer/ scammer knew one of my passwords. The police said they weren't interested unless money had actually changed hands, and to ignore it. So I did.


Bitcoin, money?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You appear to have dropped a couple of them - they're over the u.



So _that's_ where they went.

Just be glad it was only the sultanas...


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Aug 2018)

I'm 'carbing up' on toasted finger teacakes before my epic local park laps session. Only 20 more to do then i'll have done 101 laps in 4 days, which is about 62 miles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2018)

Raining here, finally. 0.80 inch overnight.


----------



## Speicher (17 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5352289, member: 21629"]

Can you remind me: was that video about painting FLT in pink colour and decorating it with flowers and butterflies? [/QUOTE]

Yes, I think @Fab Foodie really likes pink, and wears pink socks.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Aug 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I think @Fab Foodie really likes pink, and wears pink socks.


His real name is Arnold Layne, and he had a very strange hobby...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NqY2aEYJ4c


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Aug 2018)

mybike said:


> You're a cab
> 
> (Didn't want you to be disappointed)


Good man, carry on ....


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Aug 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I think @Fab Foodie really likes pink, and wears pink socks.


Indeed I do!

I have 2 pairs of these for winter :-)


----------



## Serge (17 Aug 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Indeed I do!
> 
> I have 2 pairs of these for winter :-)
> 
> View attachment 425456


I've been meaning to get myself some of those. My Sealskinz waterproof beanie hat is brilliant. Just a bit of a struggle to get it on under my helmet.

Do you know if they do a longer version?


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2018)

Afternoon off - grass cut, car washed. Bike, locked in garage. Time to chill and watch a few movies.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2018)

I just ''built'' a Condor bike online. I got to £2500 and decided it might just be a touch too extravagant.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2018)

My glasses are fugged up.


----------



## Serge (17 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> My glasses are fugged up.


You did well to type that then.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Aug 2018)

Not very warm or sunny today but it is windy so hopefully the washing wil get dry.


----------



## MikeG (17 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> My glasses are fugged up.



A fug is a smell. What did you drop them into?


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2018)

Still trying to dry out my Winter MTB boots from last weekend. Left them outside under cover, but they are still soaking inside and stink. Got one of the fans I use for Turbo training blowing onto the shoes in the garage - won't get moaned at about the canal/farm track water smell in them.


----------



## potsy (17 Aug 2018)

Just getting ready to take the dog out, cue the heavens opening


----------



## StuAff (17 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just ''built'' a Condor bike online. I got to £2500 and decided it might just be a touch too extravagant.


Nope, not extravagant enough, obv.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> I've been meaning to get myself some of those. My Sealskinz waterproof beanie hat is brilliant. Just a bit of a struggle to get it on under my helmet.
> 
> Do you know if they do a longer version?


Not that I know of....


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm 'carbing up' on toasted finger teacakes before my epic local park laps session. Only 20 more to do then i'll have done 101 laps in 4 days, which is about 62 miles.
> View attachment 425423
> 
> 
> View attachment 425424


Just got back. I did 25 laps (felt a bit energetic) taking my total to 106 since Tuesday,which is 66.39 miles.


----------



## postman (17 Aug 2018)

What a place to park.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Aug 2018)

postman said:


> What a place to park.


Pfft!,that's nothing compared to where and how they park there now. That pic' was taken in 2004. https://www.great-harwood.org.uk/about/Places/Parks/Brantfell Road.htm
Go up there after about 5pm and they're parked all over the place. I was once up there doing laps. A woman who sees me regularly doing them parked her car right across from where that one in the pic' is. She did it without concern as it meant i had to swing out into the middle of the road every time to turn left.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> You did well to type that then.



I'm Near-Sighted, so I didn't need them to write stuff.

Walked into a door straight afterwards though...



MikeG said:


> A fug is a smell. What did you drop them into?



Is it? Bummer.

I really need to visit the Motherland get my colloquial English back up to scratch.

My Glasses were, and remain filthy...


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Aug 2018)

Another feck up to report. I've just poured the water out my pedal bin down the bog. Unfortunately it had a dishcloth in that was soaking in the bleachy water. I got my hand around the U-bend to see if it'd lodged,but it's gone down the waste pipe. I've flushed the toilet 3 times and so far there's no back up of water,but it might've lodged near the end of the waste pipe and the water might start backing up soon. I did this once accidentally with a duster years ago when living with Mrs Accy. The bog i blocked was our outside one,not the one in the bathroom,so it wasn't too bad,though the water took quite a while to go down. The problem is,if the bog here blocks up then the Housing Association will call out a drain cleaner who'll charge around £130,like he did the last time i blocked the bog about 4 month ago. The HA said if i did it again they'd pass the bill onto me to pay. I just hope the dishcloth has not got lodged! Pray for me folks!


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2018)

Whiled away an hour at the local art society's annual exhibition of works.

Some nice stuff, really well done, most so-so, one or two pieces somewhat ghastly. Nothing especially to my taste - not into landscapes and studies of flowers to be fair. But it's good to see what other people do.

I'll admit that what I like to paint isn't to most people's tastes either.


----------



## MikeG (17 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> Whiled away an hour at the local art society's annual exhibition of works.
> 
> Some nice stuff, really well done, most so-so, one or two pieces somewhat ghastly............



It's the ghastly stuff that makes local art shows worthwhile, in my view. It's incredibly rare that I see anything I like, but I often see stuff that is so bad that it amuses for a few seconds.

What do you paint?


----------



## gbb (17 Aug 2018)

My wife and I iust had Chateubriand in Albufeira. Very nice it was too. The mustard sauce was a really nice accompaniment.
Then we went the equivalent of Blackpool trinket shopping, looking at every kind of Chinese carp you could think of 
I like to dip my toes at both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> It's the ghastly stuff that makes local art shows worthwhile, in my view. It's incredibly rare that I see anything I like, but I often see stuff that is so bad that it amuses for a few seconds.
> 
> What do you paint?



Mmmm yeah... Though it's the time spent squinting at a piece and thinking _"something's not quite right with that..."_

I paint motorsport stuff and portraits in the main, and some sci-fi / fantasy type stuff.


----------



## StuAff (17 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> It's the ghastly stuff that makes local art shows worthwhile, in my view. It's incredibly rare that I see anything I like, but I often see stuff that is so bad that it amuses for a few seconds.


Possibly the greatest example of bad art I've seen was an entire shop of it, thirty years ago. Now, apparently, sadly closed, only last year. I think the League of Gentlemen would have used it for inspiration.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Aug 2018)

Just had a total power cut in my area,everything off, bar alarms..
Sorted all the candles and battery lights, and all back on..


Have labour got in while i was out tonight?  little joke for @AndyRM


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2018)

Right, I'm off to the Land of Nod.

Am judging at a cat show tomorrow, and a dear friend is stewarding for me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Aug 2018)

Enjoy the show, tomorrow,@Reynard !


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2018)

I received an email just now telling me I’ve won summat on the Lottery. 
Unfortunately, when I went to check what sort of bike I could buy, or possibly a p*ncture kit from Wilko, the site was down for maintenance!

I could be a millionaire


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Aug 2018)

Currently fishing the North Fork of the Blackfoot River, Montana.


----------



## Serge (18 Aug 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Currently fishing the North Fork of the Blackfoot River, Montana.
> View attachment 425551
> View attachment 425552
> View attachment 425553


Beautiful!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2018)

Morning. It has brightened up a bit from how it was earlier.

It is Lacock at War weekend. I'll be popping down there a bit later to have a look round.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Aug 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Currently fishing the North Fork of the Blackfoot River, Montana.
> View attachment 425551
> View attachment 425552
> View attachment 425553




Spectacular location ,how's the fishing going?


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Aug 2018)

Family gathering today, weather should hold, some coming up from that London place so they will probably feel the cold this far north!!


----------



## mybike (18 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Another feck up to report. I've just poured the water out my pedal bin down the bog. Unfortunately it had a dishcloth in that was soaking in the bleachy water. I got my hand around the U-bend to see if it'd lodged,but it's gone down the waste pipe. I've flushed the toilet 3 times and so far there's no back up of water,but it might've lodged near the end of the waste pipe and the water might start backing up soon. I did this once accidentally with a duster years ago when living with Mrs Accy. The bog i blocked was our outside one,not the one in the bathroom,so it wasn't too bad,though the water took quite a while to go down. The problem is,if the bog here blocks up then the Housing Association will call out a drain cleaner who'll charge around £130,like he did the last time i blocked the bog about 4 month ago. The HA said if i did it again they'd pass the bill onto me to pay. I just hope the dishcloth has not got lodged! Pray for me folks!



I recall, many many years ago, losing my grip on a nappy I was, ahem, rinsing. That disappeared, never to be seen again.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2018)

mybike said:


> I recall, many many years ago, losing my grip on a nappy I was, ahem, rinsing. That disappeared, never to be seen again.


I hope you two don't get together at anytime .


----------



## MikeG (18 Aug 2018)

StuAff said:


> Possibly the greatest example of bad art I've seen was an entire shop of it, thirty years ago. Now, apparently, sadly closed, only last year. I think the League of Gentlemen would have used it for inspiration.



Sounds like he was to art what William McGonagall was to poetry.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Aug 2018)

I've accidentally done something that may kill me.
I've swallowed a fly.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Aug 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> I've accidentally done something that may kill me.
> I've swallowed a fly.



why did you swallow a fly??


----------



## tyred (18 Aug 2018)

My train is now running 22 minutes late and still stationary. Signal failure apparently.

I feel like Reggie Perrin!


----------



## StuAff (18 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> Sounds like he was to art what William McGonagall was to poetry.


 I think that blog writer had it right....C. John probably had a bit of natural talent, but CBA to use it and just churned stuff out. McGonagall was in a class of his own.....


----------



## StuAff (18 Aug 2018)

tyred said:


> My train is now running 22 minutes late and still stationary. Signal failure apparently.
> 
> I feel like Reggie Perrin!


Not running, 22 mins late, surely?


----------



## tyred (18 Aug 2018)

We're moving again, albeit slowly.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2018)

My wife has bought me some marzipan fruits. 
I doubt if they will last long.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2018)

Well, poo. Migraine coming on...


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2018)

£2.60 .... That'll be 1 p*ncture kit and 110 penny chews


----------



## pjd57 (18 Aug 2018)

On my way back from Orkney again.
Spent a whole 3 hours on the main island dropping off grandson.

Set off yesterday at 10:30. Should be home for 12
Up the long road to Scrabster ( near JoG) , short ferry crossing. Back on the night crossing to Aberdeen, then a bus to Glasgow.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My wife has bought me some marzipan fruits.
> I doubt if they will last long.



My wife adores them,i cant stand them, i like a bit of batenberg cake tho


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Aug 2018)

Should be out for a ride. Actually sat here waiting for the call to go and shift a wardrobe halfway across the county. Pah!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Aug 2018)

mybike said:


> I recall, many many years ago, losing my grip on a nappy I was, ahem, rinsing. That disappeared, never to be seen again.


So far so good. I must've flushed the toilet about 20 time (testing to see if it's ok or not) since the cloth went down,so that amount of water would be backing up by now if the cloth had got lodged...i'm hoping. Some might ask why i flushed the dishcloth down the toilet. My answer is that the bleach filled water was grey in colour as is the pedal bin,so i didn't see the cloth in the water until it came out the bin at some speed. I think if i'd just dropped it down there,it would've got stuck,but the speed of the water and the amount of water took it down very quickly, stopping it from loitering in the U-bend.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Aug 2018)

I've just taken a load of washing out of the machine.


----------



## Katherine (18 Aug 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've just taken a load of washing out of the machine.


Within 5 minutes of hanging out the washing it started raining. It's all hung up inside now and I'll put it back outside when the sun turns up later.


----------



## MikeG (18 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My wife has bought me some marzipan fruits.
> I doubt if they will last long.



Luckily for you, I have a stock of marzipan at the moment, otherwise I would be requiring you to send yours here. In the matter of marzipan, I suggest stealth (and of course complete obedience once I'm onto you).


----------



## Speicher (18 Aug 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> I've accidentally done something that may kill me.
> I've swallowed a fly.



You could try swallowing a spider to catch the fly. I don't know why.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> I've accidentally done something that may kill me.
> I've swallowed a fly.


Just don't lose track of your calorie intake.


----------



## pjd57 (18 Aug 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've just taken a load of washing out of the machine.


More details would be good.
Temperature
Powder or liquid
Drying indoors or out


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2018)

Just come back from Lacock at War. There were quite a few people wandering around. A few of them were in uniform and I think there may have been a few fifth column, column, nists.
It was a good show, there were quite a few bicycles there. It is on again tomorrow.


----------



## Katherine (18 Aug 2018)

We watched The Grand Day Out on the BBC. I was waiting for the reference to Stinking Bishop cheese. All I heard was 'stinking', which sounded clipped!


----------



## potsy (18 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Some might ask why i flushed the dishcloth down the toilet


I don't think anybody cares


----------



## potsy (18 Aug 2018)

Deactivated my FB account earlier today, feels quite liberating being free from all the nonsense on there. 

Just a few more sites to do, going to limit my internet use to just a few important things, doubt I'll miss it very much.


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2018)

potsy said:


> Deactivated my FB account earlier today, feels quite liberating being free from all the nonsense on there.
> 
> Just a few more sites to do, going to limit my internet use to just a few important things, doubt I'll miss it very much.


I haven't used my FB account since the New Year. Life is better without that shite, for sure.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2018)

Did a bit of simulated caving and amusement arcade soft cuddly toy grabbing thingy a little while ago. My daughter's boyfriend had dropped the air-conditioning valve cap inside his car's engine bay. 
Out with some tools and a torch to look for the little bl*****r! Finally found it hiding and tried to reach it with my grabber. Just like those soft toy game machines ,when you think you have got it slips from your grasp ! . The search was on again! This time I crawled underneath the car to loosen the undertray. 
I found it ! And again it slipped from the grabber before I could reach it. I went round to the other side of the car and crawled underneath to remove some more bolts. Finally the undertray was loose, but I was stuck! Ears tend to act like the barbs on an arrow. They allow movement in one direction but not in the other.
After some wriggling I managed to reach the valve cap and extricate myself from underneath the car. 
Fitted the valve cap and then bolted the undertray back up.


----------



## Serge (18 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Did a bit of simulated caving and amusement arcade soft cuddly toy grabbing thingy a little while ago. My daughter's boyfriend had dropped the air-conditioning valve cap inside his car's engine bay.
> Out with some tools and a torch to look for the little bl*****r! Finally found it hiding and tried to reach it with my grabber. Just like those soft toy game machines ,when you think you have got it slips from your grasp ! . The search was on again! This time I crawled underneath the car to loosen the undertray.
> I found it ! And again it slipped from the grabber before I could reach it. I went round to the other side of the car and crawled underneath to remove some more bolts. Finally the undertray was loose, but I was stuck! Ears tend to act like the barbs on an arrow. They allow movement in one direction but not in the other.
> After some wriggling I managed to reach the valve cap and extricate myself from underneath the car.
> Fitted the valve cap and then bolted the undertray back up.


Do you still have the ears attached?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Do you still have the ears attached?


To the car or my head ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2018)

After a Villages, two Bedlams and a Wantsum, I can vouch for a temporary absence of sobriety.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Aug 2018)

meta lon said:


> why did you swallow a fly??


I don't know why.
I didn't die!
Although, after spending all evening drinking I might wish I had tomorrow...


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2018)

Had a lovely day at the show, handled some superb household pets.  Deciding the winners of some classes was like asking me if I'd want my left leg sawn off or my right leg sawn off... 

Got all my reports squared away while everything is still fresh in my mind. Will tweak them a little in the morning if need be, then send them off.

Really tired now, so going to head off to the Land of Nod as soon as I have finished my


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2018)

I had the joy of visiting the freezer depot to change trailers last evening. 
Temperature inside, approximately -30
Temperature in the loading area, approximately -10

My attire? Safety boots, Hi Viz, T shirt and shorts


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I had the joy of visiting the freezer depot to change trailers last evening.
> Temperature inside, approximately -30
> Temperature in the loading area, approximately -10
> 
> My attire? Safety boots, Hi Viz, T shirt and shorts


You should have used a Hi-Vis t-shirt, cut one layer out.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Did a bit of simulated caving and amusement arcade soft cuddly toy grabbing thingy a little while ago. My daughter's boyfriend had dropped the air-conditioning valve cap inside his car's engine bay.
> Out with some tools and a torch to look for the little bl*****r! Finally found it hiding and tried to reach it with my grabber. Just like those soft toy game machines ,when you think you have got it slips from your grasp ! . The search was on again! This time I crawled underneath the car to loosen the undertray.
> I found it ! And again it slipped from the grabber before I could reach it. I went round to the other side of the car and crawled underneath to remove some more bolts. Finally the undertray was loose, but I was stuck! Ears tend to act like the barbs on an arrow. They allow movement in one direction but not in the other.
> After some wriggling I managed to reach the valve cap and extricate myself from underneath the car.
> Fitted the valve cap and then bolted the undertray back up.


You should have used the professional mechanics trick there.



Spoiler



fit a new one


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> After a Villages, two Bedlams and a Wantsum, I can vouch for a temporary absence of sobriety.



You still on your 'new beer a day' crusade?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You still on your 'new beer a day' crusade?


Oh yes, in fact I'm significantly ahead of schedule...


----------



## midlife (19 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> We watched The Grand Day Out on the BBC. I was waiting for the reference to Stinking Bishop cheese. All I heard was 'stinking', which sounded clipped!



I thought stinking bishop appeared at the end of the were rabbit?


----------



## Katherine (19 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> I thought stinking bishop appeared at the end of the were rabbit?


Ah, you're right.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5354417, member: 9609"]as long as you don't have to sleep parked alongside one

do you ever get that feeling that others are looking at you thinking 'please god don't park that thing next to me'[/QUOTE]
I have to sleep in front of one! But only for my 45...

Yep, hated that, and cattle trucks, when I used to do nights out.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Aug 2018)

I'm now only 1.5 miles short of last year's cycling distance of 2641.72 miles. I feel confident I can beat that this year,maybe by lunchtime.


----------



## roadrash (19 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5354561, member: 9609"]rain has collapsed my Gladioli and over weighted my delphiniums[/QUOTE]

sounds painful , I would see a doctor


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5354561, member: 9609"]heavy over night rain has collapsed my Gladioli and over weighted my delphiniums
View attachment 425690
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5354561, member: 9609"]heavy over night rain has collapsed my Gladioli and over weighted my delphiniums
View attachment 425690
[/QUOTE]


Good bit of sun will see them right.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Aug 2018)

They get knocked down, but they get up again.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Good bit of sun will see them right.


Failing that @User9609 you could always stick the Gladioli in your back pocket, sing out of tune and act drunk, they might think you're famous.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2018)

Sunday at the Banger racing...


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Failing that @User9609 you could always stick the Gladioli in your back pocket, sing out of tune and act drunk, they might think you're famous.



Always loved The Smiths but Morrissey seems to have gone a bit wrong lately.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2018)

Basil!


----------



## StuAff (19 Aug 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Basil!
> 
> View attachment 425719
> View attachment 425720


Aaww.......
To be joined by Sybil?


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2018)

StuAff said:


> Aaww.......
> To be joined by Sybil?


Ha. Not for a long while!


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm now only 1.5 miles short of last year's cycling distance of 2641.72 miles. I feel confident I can beat that this year,maybe by lunchtime.



Got that one boxed off now.


----------



## GM (19 Aug 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Basil!
> 
> View attachment 425719
> View attachment 425720




Lovely, how old is he? Happy days ahead.


----------



## potsy (19 Aug 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Basil!
> 
> View attachment 425719
> View attachment 425720


What's the dog's name?


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Basil!
> 
> View attachment 425719
> View attachment 425720


 Ah little sweetie.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5354561, member: 9609"]heavy over night rain has collapsed my Gladioli and over weighted my delphiniums
View attachment 425690
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Aug 2018)

potsy said:


> What's the dog's name?



You know you were talking about reducing your online presence.....


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2018)

Right, reports done, dusted and sent off to the GCCF.

I need to go for a bike ride to clear my head. First time out on the bike with cleats - hope it doesn't go pear-shaped.


----------



## Serge (19 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> Right, reports done, dusted and sent off to the GCCF.
> 
> I need to go for a bike ride to clear my head. First time out on the bike with cleats - hope it doesn't go pear-shaped.


Good luck, try and fall on something soft.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5354879, member: 21629"]My bike is UCI very illegal now by weight.

It also had about a million scratches. It's about 15 of them left now.

I washed it.

This is how cassette looks without that mass of dirt+mud+chain lube+who knows what else:

View attachment 425740
[/QUOTE]
You missing spacers?


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Aug 2018)

I think you've got a sprocket or two the wrong way round, or some spacers in wrong.
You've got a massive gap, which ain't right.


----------



## StuAff (19 Aug 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> I think you've got a sprocket or two the wrong way round, or some spacers in wrong.
> You've got a massive gap, which ain't right.
> View attachment 425741


As posted on the FNR Whitstable thread, it broke in the wee hours of Saturday morning.


Looks even worse now mind!


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Aug 2018)

I can't read *everything*!


----------



## StuAff (19 Aug 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> I can't read *everything*!


I thought mods were supposed to read everything....


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Aug 2018)

I've been awarded a trophy for spending eight whole years procrastinating on Cycle Chat... really must get out more.


----------



## Hill Wimp (19 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> Lovely, how old is he? Happy days ahead.


Born on 1st July and we can take him home on the 8th September.

Aunty Hop is moving in for puppy sitting duties whilst I finish off at work.

Can't wait


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> I've been awarded a trophy for spending eight whole years procrastinating on Cycle Chat... really must get out more.



And I got one for my second CC-versary.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Good luck, try and fall on something soft.



I didn't. 

Fall on something soft, that is. Took the skin off my left knee and elbow. Ouch.

At least I got the clipless moment out of the way before getting going.  Once I was going, I was fine. Right cleat came loose about halfway through the ride, but need to tweak the position slightly anyway - both feet need just a fraction more "toe out".


----------



## Katherine (19 Aug 2018)

W


Reynard said:


> I didn't.
> 
> Fall on something soft, that is. Took the skin off my left knee and elbow. Ouch.
> 
> At least I got the clipless moment out of the way before getting going.  Once I was going, I was fine. Right cleat came loose about halfway through the ride, but need to tweak the position slightly anyway - both feet need just a fraction more "toe out".


Well done !


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Well done !



Thanks xxx Still very much a work in progress LOL


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Aug 2018)

StuAff said:


> I thought mods were supposed to read everything....


You'd be surprised how many people seem to think Mods *do* read everything.
We get reports that say "This terrible thing has been up for five minutes, so obviously the Mods are OK with this?"
It gets a bit wearing occasionally.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2018)

Eh, I used to be a mod on a couple of motor racing forums back in the day. Know exactly where you're coming from @TheDoctor


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Aug 2018)

It's inevitable really. There's (obviously) many more members than there are Mods, so you just can't keep up.
We look at all the reported posts, and obviously we'll come across things as we use CC, but we do rely heavily on people reporting things.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> You'd be surprised how many people seem to think Mods *do* read everything.
> We get reports that say "This terrible thing has been up for five minutes, so obviously the Mods are OK with this?"
> It gets a bit wearing occasionally.


You're not supposed to let that first bit slip.


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Aug 2018)

Well, I think a bit of openness does no harm.
We're CC members first and foremost, and everyone wants CC to be a supportive, inclusive and fun place to be.
We've had an awful lot of CC rides, a lot of meet-ups and at least two weddings.
I say 'at least' because I know of two where I know both parties., and they met through CC.


----------



## Serge (19 Aug 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> Well, I think a bit of openness does no harm.
> We're CC members first and foremost, and everyone wants CC to be a supportive, inclusive and fun place to be.
> We've had an awful lot of CC rides, a lot of meet-ups and at least two weddings.
> I say 'at least' because I know of two where I know both parties., and they met through CC.


It must be a pretty thankless task. Keep up the good work though, it's a very pleasant place with lots of lovely people.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> Lovely, how old is he? Happy days ahead.


Born 1st July. We bring him home in 3 weeks :-)


----------



## StuAff (19 Aug 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> It's inevitable really. There's (obviously) many more members than there are Mods, so you just can't keep up.
> We look at all the reported posts, and obviously we'll come across things as we use CC, but we do rely heavily on people reporting things.


I was kidding....unfortunate that others expect you to do that!


----------



## Serge (19 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> I didn't.
> 
> Fall on something soft, that is. Took the skin off my left knee and elbow. Ouch.
> 
> At least I got the clipless moment out of the way before getting going.  Once I was going, I was fine. Right cleat came loose about halfway through the ride, but need to tweak the position slightly anyway - both feet need just a fraction more "toe out".


Ouch! As you say, at least it's out of the way and no one saw you. My first comedy clipless fall was at a mini roundabout with traffic at each entrance and a gaggle of, not altogether sympathetic, school children waiting to cross. I like to think I put a little sunshine in people's lives that morning.


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Born on 1st July and we can take him home on the 8th September.
> 
> Aunty Hop is moving in for puppy sitting duties whilst I finish off at work.
> 
> Can't wait



You haven't mentioned finishing work.


----------



## GM (19 Aug 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Born on 1st July and we can take him home on the 8th September.
> 
> Aunty Hop is moving in for puppy sitting duties whilst I finish off at work.
> 
> Can't wait




He'll probably be twice the size when you bring him home.
I hope aunty Hop is bringing a bucket and mop with her!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2018)

I think these cyclist's mean business!

Taken Yesterday At Lacock at War Weekend.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I think these cyclist's mean business!
> 
> Taken Yesterday At Lacock at War Weekend.
> View attachment 425820
> View attachment 425821


Wonder if they get close passes or stopped by the police whilst riding them.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2018)

I also spotted this!

Perhaps people would take more notice of potholes if this was done to them!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Wonder if they get close passes or stopped by the police whilst riding them.


Best not upset them .


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Aug 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Born 1st July. We bring him home in 3 weeks :-)
> View attachment 425801


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Aug 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Basil!
> 
> View attachment 425719
> View attachment 425720


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Aug 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Born 1st July. We bring him home in 3 weeks :-)
> View attachment 425801




What a cutie, happy times ahead


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Aug 2018)

While feeding the birds a little fledgling sparrow sat on the feeding tray and let me stroke it!!
It then tucked into the mealworms i just put in the feeding tray, how cool was that..


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Ouch! As you say, at least it's out of the way and no one saw you. My first comedy clipless fall was at a mini roundabout with traffic at each entrance and a gaggle of, not altogether sympathetic, school children waiting to cross. I like to think I put a little sunshine in people's lives that morning.



I did have an audience. Ooops.


----------



## Serge (19 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> I did have an audience. Ooops.


I've just read that, at least it was someone you know who I'm assuming had the good grace to wait until you'd gone before they started laughing.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> I've just read that, at least it was someone who know who I'm assuming had the good grace to wait until you'd gone before they started laughing.



Knowing the fact that gossip travels at warp speed out here, I reckon I'll get laughed at quite a lot for a while. Ah well, I see it as a sort of public service.


----------



## midlife (19 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I think these cyclist's mean business!
> 
> Taken Yesterday At Lacock at War Weekend.
> View attachment 425820
> View attachment 425821



Panzerfaust? Takes me back to reading Sven Hassel many years ago....


----------



## Hill Wimp (20 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> He'll probably be twice the size when you bring him home.
> I hope aunty Hop is bringing a bucket and mop with her!


How is your not so little Whip getting on?


----------



## Fab Foodie (20 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> He'll probably be twice the size when you bring him home.
> I hope aunty Hop is bringing a bucket and mop with her!


 .... yeah, how’s yours getting along?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2018)

Morning. I was wondering if that lady that fell off the back of a cruise ship will be due a refund?


----------



## MikeG (20 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I was wondering if that lady that fell off the back of a cruise ship will be due a refund?



No, they'll be charging her extra for the excursion.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I was wondering if that lady that fell off the back of a cruise ship will be due a refund?



Odd story,did she try and commit suicide and change her mind?

Or a Titanic stunt?


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2018)

meta lon said:


> Odd story,did she try and commit suicide and change her mind?
> 
> Or a Titanic stunt?



I thought it strange as well, when she was on the news she seemed in awfully good shape for someone who'd been in the water for 10 hours, and seemed in remarkable good humour as well.


----------



## GM (20 Aug 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> How is your not so little Whip getting on?





Fab Foodie said:


> .... yeah, how’s yours getting along?




He's 13 months now and hopefully fully grown. Likes to be mischievous loves a sock and shoe, has cost me a fortune in replacing wifey's Birkenstocks, 2 pairs so far. Ruined my lawn and dug up a few plants, but hey ho he's part of the family now. He broke his toe just after Christmas and had to have his leg bandaged up for 2 months so that put an end to taking him to the park for a run, healed up now and loves to flies round the park now. 
Hope you have lots of fun with Basil, looking foreword hearing his adventures.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Panzerfaust? Takes me back to reading Sven Hassel many years ago....


Still have a good few of his books.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2018)

meta lon said:


> Odd story,did she try and commit suicide and change her mind?
> 
> Or a Titanic stunt?


It is amazing how she survived the fall yet alone surviving that time in the water.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2018)

Just had to rescue Schrodie from falling off the sofa. Wasn't sure how many "t's&e's" were in the other word.

We had big strokes ,face smooths and ear rubs earlier!


----------



## Katherine (20 Aug 2018)

Walkers Sunbites have renamed their multigrain snacks as Grainwaves.


----------



## midlife (20 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Walkers Sunbites have renamed their multigrain snacks as Grainwaves.



Going to give in with Walkers crisps.... They have gone downhill over the years and more so in the last year. 

Going to give Seabrook a go, any other suggestions for old fashioned tasting crisps?


----------



## Katherine (20 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Going to give in with Walkers crisps.... They have gone downhill over the years and more so in the last year.
> 
> Going to give Seabrook a go, any other suggestions for old fashioned tasting crisps?


For actual crisps ie, thinly sliced potatoes, I like Kettle crisps.
However these multi grain snacks are actually a good texture, nice and crunchy. A bit less fat and slightly fewer calories.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Going to give in with Walkers crisps.... They have gone downhill over the years and more so in the last year.
> 
> Going to give Seabrook a go, any other suggestions for old fashioned tasting crisps?


We noticed that the other night! Rock hard and verging on antique.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Aug 2018)

pjd57 said:


> More details would be good.
> Temperature
> Powder or liquid
> Drying indoors or out


40 C
Liquid
Drying indoors
FTFY!


----------



## midlife (20 Aug 2018)

Are they in the USA?

Oops, has a post by gravity Aided disappeared....


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Going to give in with Walkers crisps.... They have gone downhill over the years and more so in the last year.
> 
> Going to give Seabrook a go, any other suggestions for old fashioned tasting crisps?


https://www.kitchencooked.net/
Our Local potato chips.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Are they in the USA?


Yes, but I could always send some, you know. Provided they pass customs and the like.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Aug 2018)

You are a little east of Philo, I think that's the edge of their distribution area, outside of t'internut...


----------



## Speicher (20 Aug 2018)

My great niece has just had a baby boy.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2018)

I have a whopping bruise on my knee that doesn't hurt. But my skinned elbow - that's *really* ouch.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Going to give in with Walkers crisps.... They have gone downhill over the years and more so in the last year.
> 
> Going to give Seabrook a go, any other suggestions for old fashioned tasting crisps?



Corker's Crisps - their factory is just a mile and a half away in a straight line. When the wind is in the right direction, I can smell them frying the crisps. 

The owner also has a farm where they grow the tatties for the crisps.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Walkers Sunbites have renamed their multigrain snacks as Grainwaves.



The Lidl version of these are really very nice, especially the sweet chilli ones.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2018)

There's a naked female being chased by police.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> 40 C
> Liquid
> Drying indoors
> FTFY!


Mixed wash?


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2018)

Getting the hang of this clipless lark. 14 enjoyable miles, which included negotiating a roundabout, some temporary traffic lights and a junction to join a trunk road. I didn't capsize this time. 

Getting going and *then* clipping in seems to work well enough. 

Now sat down with a post-ride  and some green & blacks choccy.

Home made enchiladas for supper tonight.


----------



## Serge (20 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> Getting the hang of this clipless lark. 14 enjoyable miles, which included negotiating a roundabout, some temporary traffic lights and a junction to join a trunk road. I didn't capsize this time.
> 
> Getting going and *then* clipping in seems to work well enough.
> 
> ...


Ooh, what flavour Green & Black's?


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Ooh, what flavour Green & Black's?



Almond.

I have a selection box.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Aug 2018)

I did another 40 laps (26.6 miles)around my local park this afternoon. I know it's safer than cycling on main roads and it's only a 3rd of a mile from home so no hassle getting home if i have a mechanical mishap,but i don't half have to deal with some idiots while up there! One bloke on a bso insisted on interacting me with me every time i passed him. He was wobbling all over the place which was annoying as he was on the left of the road,then the right,then back on the left and he kept saying "o reyt" to me. I grumpily replied 'hello' once and that to me was enough,but he obviously wanted me to say 'o reyt' back to him in a over emphasised Lancashire accent every time we passed,which i refused to do. Then i had the idiot who lets his horrible pug dogs run at cyclists then he shouts stuff like "what have i told you about running after bikes you idiots" You're the bloody idiot i thought,as he doesn't have them on leads. At one point i unclipped my left foot ready to shoe the gits if they got too close and paused a serious threat to my stability. I'm sure he lets them run riot hoping for a confrontation, as he glares at you as you pass.Then there was the idiot who was launching big sticks up into the trees trying to knock the conkers down. The self-gratification artist kept on launching the sticks even while i was passing at the time. You'd have thought he'd have waited till i passed. Not only that but he was about 40 years old! 'conkering' at 40 years of age,how immature is that?! So yes,it's a nice park and you're away from heavy traffic,but you don't half encounter some idiots while riding around it!


----------



## Serge (20 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> Almond.
> 
> I have a selection box.


I had a selection box for Christmas, it lasted four minutes. I'm not a big fan of the ginger though, the sea salt was my favourite closely followed by chilli.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Aug 2018)

I'e just seen this pic' in one of the threads. https://www.cyclechat.net/media/scott-usa-afd-expert.9637/

I had this bike for 15 years. What a good reliable bike it was! The head tube developed a crack,so unfortunately it had to go to the big bike shed in the sky.


----------



## colly (20 Aug 2018)

Have a leak in the roof as well as around the stack. 

 Bugger.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I did another 40 laps (26.6 miles)around my local park this afternoon. I know it's safer than cycling on main roads and it's only a 3rd of a mile from home so no hassle getting home if i have a mechanical mishap,but i don't half have to deal with some idiots while up there! One bloke on a bso insisted on interacting me with me every time i passed him. He was wobbling all over the place which was annoying as he was on the left of the road,then the right,then back on the left and he kept saying "o reyt" to me. I grumpily replied 'hello' once and that to me was enough,but he obviously wanted me to say 'o reyt' back to him in a over emphasised Lancashire accent every time we passed,which i refused to do. Then i had the idiot who lets his horrible pug dogs run at cyclists then he shouts stuff like "what have i told you about running after bikes you idiots" You're the bloody idiot i thought,as he doesn't have them on leads. At one point i unclipped my left foot ready to shoe the gits if they got too close and paused a serious threat to my stability. I'm sure he lets them run riot hoping for a confrontation, as he glares at you as you pass.Then there was the idiot who was launching big sticks up into the trees trying to knock the conkers down. The self-gratification artist kept on launching the sticks even while i was passing at the time. You'd have thought he'd have waited till i passed. Not only that but he was about 40 years old! 'conkering' at 40 years of age,how immature is that?! So yes,it's a nice park and you're away from heavy traffic,but you don't half encounter some idiots while riding around it!



Maybe he was getting the conkers for his kids....


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Aug 2018)

Had a couple of short sharp showers earlier and now it is very humid


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Aug 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Had a couple of short sharp showers earlier and now it is very humid



Humid here too, got a fan blowing on me.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> Try opening the bathroom window?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Aug 2018)

For the first time on my life I did 10 press ups this evening

I feel like Brian Jacks!!!


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> I had a selection box for Christmas, it lasted four minutes. I'm not a big fan of the ginger though, the sea salt was my favourite closely followed by chilli.



Well, I bought a job lot of the selection boxes after Christmas on clearance.  They still had a year to run on the date.

I like all of them to be fair.  Reason being, it's nowhere near as sweet as some.


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2018)

I've generally stopped eating sweets nowadays but I picked up a bag of liquorice allsorts while waiting at the checkout in the supermarket this evening and have now eaten the whole lot  So much for my plan to only eat two or three and keep the rest for later....


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2018)

tyred said:


> I've generally stopped eating sweets nowadays but I picked up a bag of liquorice allsorts while waiting at the checkout in the supermarket this evening and have now eaten the whole lot  So much for my plan to only eat two or three and keep the rest for later....


You didn't leave two or three in the packet?


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> You didn't leave two or three in the packet?



Nope!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2018)

Tonight, I’ve been the Tooth Fairy 

Grandkids are sleeping over, and one of granddaughters final baby teeth popped out.

£2 that’s cost me!!


----------



## Serge (21 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Tonight, I’ve been the Tooth Fairy
> 
> Grandkids are sleeping over, and one of granddaughters final baby teeth popped out.
> 
> £2 that’s cost me!!


Bloody inflation.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Aug 2018)

Full blood test this morning,hope they leave me enough to get to work!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Humid here too, got a fan blowing on me.


What’s his name?


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Bloody inflation.



Yes, I remember when it was sixpence.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have a whopping bruise on my knee that doesn't hurt. But my skinned elbow - that's *really* ouch.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2018)

Morning. I'm doing an oil change on my car so I thought that I would have a  and a chat whilst it is draining.

Modern oil doesn't seem to be as oily as used to be.


----------



## MikeG (21 Aug 2018)

When I was driving the length of Africa in '94/ '95, my car (Toyota Landcruiser diesel) had a weird thing with the oil, especially at altitude. You could get the engine hot as you like, take the sump plug out, and nothing would come out. The oil thickened to something resembling bitumen. It caused us a real headache.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2018)




----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> When I was driving the length of Africa in '94/ '95, my car (Toyota Landcruiser diesel) had a weird thing with the oil, especially at altitude. You could get the engine hot as you like, take the sump plug out, and nothing would come out. The oil thickened to something resembling bitumen. It caused us a real headache.


I'm scratching my head over that one!


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Aug 2018)

Not that mundane as it involves quite a serious incident. Yesterday a 14 year old girl and a 52 year old woman were arrested in Accrington town centre for assaulting 2 police officers. Someone as usual and as expected these days filmed the incident on their phone. Accrington has too many feral brats causing trouble,especially now that their far too long summer holidays mean they're 'bored' and they want 'a bit of fun'. All she had to do was go quietly,but she thought she'd resist arrest so it's her own fault. http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u...ce-officer-slap-suspect-at-accrington-market/


----------



## MikeG (21 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm scratching my head over that one!



Crap oil, extremely high sulphur levels in the fuel, and a weird altitude compensation device in the 'cruiser engine were the factors that we came up with around the campfire. None of us had any chemistry knowledge, so we couldn't go further than that.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (21 Aug 2018)

Off to the cricket tonight. If anyone form the West Midlands area is interested, it is Himley off the A449. I'm not associated with it at all. It's free to get in a a good night out. On all week and take a chair. Beer and BBQ on site.


----------



## midlife (21 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not that mundane as it involves quite a serious incident. Yesterday a 14 year old girl and a 52 year old woman were arrested in Accrington town centre for assaulting 2 police officers. Someone as usual and as expected these days filmed the incident on their phone. Accrington has too many feral brats causing trouble,especially now that their far too long summer holidays mean they're 'bored' and they want 'a bit of fun'. All she had to do was go quietly,but she thought shed resist arrest so it's her own fault. http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.u...ce-officer-slap-suspect-at-accrington-market/



Seems to show plod using palm against anterior nasal spine? We were taught that in the 80's!


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Seems to show plod using palm against anterior nasal spine? We were taught that in the 80's!


Yes,one of the comments following the article mentioned that restraining method.

"POW WOW1 hr ago

1They use the approved nose distraction technique in mental institutes, so I'd say the slap is a lot less harmful here.

Last Updated: 21 mins ago"


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> Crap oil, extremely high sulphur levels in the fuel, and a weird altitude compensation device in the 'cruiser engine were the factors that we came up with around the campfire. None of us had any chemistry knowledge, so we couldn't go further than that.


Do you mean you didn't obtain your petrochemical badge in the Scouts?


----------



## MikeG (21 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Do you mean you didn't obtain your petrochemical badge in the Scouts?



Isn't that the one most people combine with the fire-starter badge?


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Aug 2018)

meta lon said:


> Full blood test this morning,hope they leave me enough to get to work!!



Good luck with that!


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5356962, member: 9609"]how long has it been in there?

best to drain when the engine is at full running temperature and just stopped, more dirt suspended in the oil (less time for it to settle out)[/QUOTE]
I've only done about 1200 miles in my car in one year,yet the garage where it's going for its MOT told me it'll still need an oil and air filter (both things changed on last MOT) change as both become less effective, even if the car hardly moves. Is this right,or are they after fleecing me for the quoted 45 pounds?


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5356974, member: 9609"]I don't know, they reckon once contaminants are in the oil it starts to degrade so here is a time factor once you start using it, I don't entirely believe that 100% myself, however I have a van that does 4k a year, oil change due every 12k. I still change it once a year. its only £30 I want to keep the van a long time and ths model of engine does have sludging problems.

so to sum up, no I don't believe them, but I do it all the same just in case it is true [/QUOTE]
Well i've driven cars for years and years with the same oil in. I know i'm a neglectful git but that's how i am. So far i've never had engine problems,even when the oil's as black as coal. I'm going to do dipstick check today to see if it's still slightly golden in colour. If it is i'll be happy. If it's black i'll think about the oil and filter change.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2018)

Just taken the oil filter out. Couldn't remember where it was but found it after removing the undertray. A bit awkward removing it so I used a claw type removing tool. I now use the useless chain tool for removing tool for freewheels.
Better get back and fit tthe new glitter and put some oil in.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well i've driven cars for years and years with the same oil in. I know i'm a neglectful git but that's how i am. So far i've never had engine problems,even when the oil's as black as coal. I'm going to do dipstick check today to see if it's still slightly golden in colour. If it is i'll be happy. If it's black i'll think about the oil and filter change.





Accy cyclist said:


> Well i've driven cars for years and years with the same oil in. I know i'm a neglectful git but that's how i am. So far i've never had engine problems,even when the oil's as black as coal. I'm going to do dipstick check today to see if it's still slightly golden in colour. If it is i'll be happy. If it's black i'll think about the oil and filter change.


If it has hardly done any miles what is the point of changing the air filter? I haven't changed mine for years. A similar thing with your oil. If it has done some miles in the year then it hasn't stagnated. It works out to be about 100 miles a month.
It may need a good run from time to time to blow the cobwebs out and to put some charge into the battery as that could suffer from short trips.
If it was me I would leave the oil change for another year.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> If it has hardly done any miles what is the point of changing the air filter? I haven't changed mine for years. A similar thing with your oil. If it has done some miles in the year then it hasn't stagnated. It works out to be about 100 miles a month.
> It may need a good run from time to time to blow the cobwebs out and to put some charge into the battery as that could suffer from short trips.
> If it was me I would leave the oil change for another year.


Yes i think the MOT places owner thinks i know fark all about cars as i tend to go there on my bike ( I bought the car there so i've had a few dealings with them). Admittedly i only know the basics,but i think he's thinking 'eccentric nerd on a bike,so we'll fleece him a little'. I give the car a monthly 70 mile motorway run and it gets used nearly everyday,admittedly most days it's to the supermarket and back,or the pub and back (only one pint folks,so don't get bad thoughts!). I'm sure if i took my hands off the wheel it'd drive itself to and from those destinations.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Aug 2018)

There's a MOT centre right cross from where i live,literally a 20 second walk if that. I might take my car there for next week's MOT,though the owner's the one who winds me and others up by parking customer's cars all over the place. I don't think he'd let little scraps between himself and me and other residents get in the way of business,but i do think if i took my car there he'd stick things on the fail list..you know what i mean?!


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Aug 2018)

Changing the subject,have any of you ever washed bib shorts by hand. I did last night. I've kept squeezing the pad again and again,but it's still soaked! Just shows how much sweat they're capable of soaking up. Anyway,for my ride today i'm going to have to wear my old bib-less shorts. That'll mean me constantly reaching behind to pull the beggars up.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2018)

Had a lovely morning volunteering for Cats Protection , taking photos of our branch's new fosters. Also got to cuddle various resident cats and dogs. 

Off to have a bite of lunch, and then need to take the parental unit into town.


----------



## Helenbells (21 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Just taken the oil filter out. Couldn't remember where it was but found it after removing the undertray. A bit awkward removing it so I used a claw type removing tool. I now use the useless chain tool for removing tool for freewheels.
> Better get back and fit tthe new glitter and put some oil in.



Doesn't everyone use the oilfilteruselesschaintoolthingy for removing darned stiff jam jar lids


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Aug 2018)

Helenbells said:


> Doesn't everyone use the oilfilteruselesschaintoolthingy for removing darned stiff jam jar lids



I find it offensive that as a man I am often asked if I can open the jar that a lady cannot manage. I mean put me in a box why don't you .....


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Aug 2018)

tyred said:


> I've generally stopped eating sweets nowadays but I picked up a bag of liquorice allsorts while waiting at the checkout in the supermarket this evening and have now eaten the whole lot  So much for my plan to only eat two or three and keep the rest for later....



Leaving liquorice in a packet for later is impossible.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Leaving liquorice in a packet for later is impossible.



It isn't. 

But then again, me no likey.


----------



## roadrash (21 Aug 2018)

suit picked up today ready for my sons wedding on thursday


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> It isn't.
> 
> But then again, me no likey.



I'll have yours then


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2018)

Picked up the paint brushes the other day in an attempt to settle my mind. Did this.







Paul Warwick, Superpower Ralt RT34, Brands Hatch, April 1990. 12x8 inch pen and watercolour.


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Aug 2018)

Took Oscar for his morning leg stretch/toilet stop and he finally managed to pass another dog in close quarters without wanting to rip its face off! In fact he was quite playful!  The first time in two years!!! 

Once I peeled myself off the ground in disbelief I gave him a treat.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2018)

Morning. I was an anxious parent this morning. Schrodie wasn't waiting to greet me as he normally does. I got on with making hot drinks and putting his biscuits out . Still no Schrodie and I couldn't see him up the garden. I opened the back door and whistled. Still no sign. I looked out the front and still no sign. I returned to the kitchen and eventually he turned up casually walking down the garden path.I tapped on the window and he came running.
Panic over.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2018)

They were just talking about how bank scammers are becoming more sophisticated and plausible.
I was wondering if they will ever get round to re-opening closed branches.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Aug 2018)

What a lovely commute on the bike today, beautiful morning


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2018)

Grey and drizzle here.


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> It isn't.
> 
> But then again, me no likey.


Vile stuff!


----------



## Katherine (22 Aug 2018)

potsy said:


> Vile stuff!


All the more for everyone else


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> All the more for everyone else


Please do, and be my guest.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> They were just talking about how bank scammers are becoming more sophisticated and plausible.*
> I was wondering if they will ever get round to re-opening closed branches.*


And using real money.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2018)

We are back! We headed South this morning and then turned left. We ended up at Sammy Miller's Motorcycle Museum at New Milton.
We had a nice time wandering around looking at all the different bikes. We went from there to Mudeford and briefly saw the sea and then headed for Christchurch as we couldn't park.
We came back via Six Penny Handley and then down Zigzag hill! What fun !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2018)

You get a lovely panoramic view from ontop of that hill.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2018)

Lovely supper tonight...

Hake wrapped in black forest ham with sage, herby bulgur wheat and buttered leeks.

Was just the ticket after a lovely 20 mile ride at teatime.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Aug 2018)

I switched my laptop on at 00:07 AM today.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2018)

Morning these are




some of the things I saw yesterday.


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Aug 2018)

Had an email today from “DVLA” saying I’d “overpaid my vehicle tax”.

Got some money coming my way just lately, only last month George from Nigeria has very kindly emailed me saying he’s given me a share of several million dollars....


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning these are
> View attachment 426435
> some of the things I saw yesterday.



I remember the old paraffin heaters, one of those was all I had to heat the first bedsit I had.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Aug 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Had an email today from “DVLA” saying I’d “overpaid my vehicle tax”.
> 
> Got some money coming my way just lately, only last month George from Nigeria has very kindly emailed me saying he’s given me a share of several million dollars....


Your round then.


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Your round then.


 
Just waiting for the money to come through. It’s taking a while though so bear with me......


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2018)

The car ran a bit quieter yesterday after having it's oil changed.

We didn't know that Smokey Bacon was produced whilst the pigs were still alive ? We passed a field of pigs yesterday that had smoke blowing over them from a nearby fire !


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Had an email today from “DVLA” saying I’d “overpaid my vehicle tax”.
> 
> Got some money coming my way just lately, only last month George from Nigeria has very kindly emailed me saying he’s given me a share of several million dollars....


How much is he keeping?

Surname Page? 
If so he lived in Aberdeen and popped his clogs a few years ago.


----------



## Noodle Legs (23 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> If so he lived in Aberdeen



Ah, that part of Nigeria. I did wonder......


----------



## Threevok (23 Aug 2018)

I've just had a text say, accoring to their records, I was involved in an accident and could be entitled to compensation

I must have hit my head pretty hard, becaused I am damned if I can remember it


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Aug 2018)

Chris Doyle said:


> Had an email today from “DVLA” saying I’d “overpaid my vehicle tax”.
> 
> Got some money coming my way just lately, only last month George from Nigeria has very kindly emailed me saying he’s given me a share of several million dollars....


If only he'd go and work for HMRC!


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2018)

Threevok said:


> I've just had a text say, accoring to their records, I was involved in an accident and could be entitled to compensation
> 
> I must have hit my head pretty hard, becaused I am damned if I can remember it


Clear case of trauma induced amnesia


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2018)

Spent the morning in Chatteris and March. Traffic was truly horrendous, so got back far later than anticipated. Not helped by another night of insomnia - I've been running on a short fuse all day. 

Now trying to chill with FB, CC and the furry twosome.

Doing lamb kebabs plus the trimmings for supper tonight.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Aug 2018)

Stung by a hornet today
Bloody thing


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Stung by a hornet today
> Bloody thing


Green or?


----------



## MikeG (23 Aug 2018)

I drove half an hour to the Suffolk Latch Company to buy some traditional handmade ironmongery, and the place was shut when I got there.........at 2.30 in the afternoon. I then drove home.










Mundane enough?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I drove half an hour to the Suffolk Latch Company to buy some traditional handmade ironmongery, and the place was shut when I got there.........at 2.30 in the afternoon. I then drove home.
> 
> Perfect!
> 
> ...


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I drove half an hour to the Suffolk Latch Company to buy some traditional handmade ironmongery, and the place was shut when I got there.........at 2.30 in the afternoon. I then drove home.



Half day, perhaps? Still a few places out this way do that.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2018)

Lovely supper... Lamb kebabs, salad, pitta bread, yoghurt and mint dressing and home made hummus. Might have a slice of choccy cake later.

Treated Wiggy to some new bar tape. What's on there is looking rather tatty. And I needed to make up an Amazon order to £20 so I could get free UK delivery.


----------



## Katherine (23 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5359989, member: 21629"]R.I.P. my aunt.[/QUOTE]
So for your loss, OMG, thinking of you.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5359989, member: 21629"]R.I.P. my aunt.[/QUOTE]
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## sheddy (23 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I drove half an hour to the Suffolk Latch Company to buy some traditional handmade ironmongery, and the place was shut when I got there.........at 2.30 in the afternoon. I then drove home.



But they were open - the door was on the latch


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2018)

@User21629 

Sorry for your loss, hun xxx


----------



## Speicher (24 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> Half day, perhaps? Still a few places out this way do that.


Same round here. Some shops have a half day closing on Thursday, and some are closed all day Monday. Only one or two shops open on Sunday.


----------



## Speicher (24 Aug 2018)

sheddy said:


> But they were open - the door was on the latch



They made a bolt for the door when they saw @MikeG approaching.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Green or?
> View attachment 426528








Or Hudson?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bg0R8ur72dw


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2018)

Very sorry for your loss, @User21629 .


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2018)

I have spent the evening watching old motor racing videos that I have found on youtube.

That was one massive dose of nostalgia.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5359989, member: 21629"]R.I.P. my aunt.[/QUOTE]
Sad to hear that,


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Aug 2018)

4 days off..woo'hoo


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2018)

Morning it is nice and sunny here at the moment.

I was just listening to the news and a subject made me think. I wonder what the number of alcohol related deaths there were in America during the Prohibition period ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Aug 2018)

Just got the van booked in for first MOT today , Silverstone moto gp weekend too


----------



## raleighnut (24 Aug 2018)

meta lon said:


> Just got the van booked in for first MOT today , Silverstone moto gp weekend too


So it'll be persisting it down on Sunday.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> So it'll be persisting it down on Sunday.




Indeed, last year was perfect.
Loads of rain for sunday forecast


----------



## MikeG (24 Aug 2018)

Speicher said:


> They made a bolt for the door when they saw @MikeG approaching.



They make bolts for the door all the time, which is why I was there in the first place. Oh, and "H" hinges. They make those too.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2018)

I went for a cycle ride with a friend last night. It meandered about a bit as we couldn't decide where to go. We had a starting point and a finishing point, it was just the bit in-between that hadn't been planned.
I have almost covered a hundred miles on my Raleigh Granada now and that it is further than most of my other bikes have done.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Aug 2018)

There's a small animal stomping about in the roof space above the bathroom.


----------



## Katherine (24 Aug 2018)

Talking of uninvited houseguests, there is something living in the front room that leaves very fine silky trails on the carpet.
All the trails originate from the fireplace. None near the door or windows. I've hoovered every nook and cranny and looked inside and underneath everything.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Talking of uninvited houseguests, there is something living in the front room that leaves very fine silky trails on the carpet.
> All the trails originate from the fireplace. None near the door or windows. I've hoovered every nook and cranny and looked inside and underneath everything.


It might be a spider. My guy has just started gnawing at stuff up there. Actually, he could just be itching and scratching.


----------



## Katherine (24 Aug 2018)

slowmotion said:


> It might be a spider. My guy has just started gnawing at stuff up there. Actually, he could just be itching and scratching.


Are you going to venture up there to investigate ?


----------



## slowmotion (24 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Are you going to venture up there to investigate ?


He's a permanent resident. We are just guests who will check out of here in thirty six hours. It would be rude to disturb him and his little routines.


----------



## Katherine (24 Aug 2018)

slowmotion said:


> He's a permanent resident. We are just guests who will check out of here in thirty six hours. It would be rude to disturb him and his little routines.


Very wise.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Aug 2018)

I've just seen the first yellowing leaf fall off the tree outside my flat. Sad that autumn's on its way,but good that the bloody things are starting to fall, as since around April i've had to put my kitchen light on to see things as the huge tree and thick leaves must block out about 60% of daylight.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning it is nice and sunny here at the moment.
> 
> I was just listening to the news and a subject made me think. I wonder what the number of alcohol related deaths there were in America during the Prohibition period ?


From alcohol itself, or alcohol poisoning, or violence related to gangs and the alcohol trade? Womens' suffrage and alcohol prohibition were two closely tied issues, and when womens' suffrage was passed, so was prohibition, without much thought as to the long range consequences. Especially crime, and the loss of the small-batch local brewing industry, which was a large part of the culture, and only now being rebuilt. Let alone the fact that such a prohibition was unenforceable with the resources the federal government was willing to put into it.
Oh, and then there's this...
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/medical_examiner/2010/02/the_chemists_war.html

If you mean by tainted booze, I could estimate from sources that the death toll was about 1,000 people per year on average.


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Talking of uninvited houseguests, there is something living in the front room that leaves very fine silky trails on the carpet.
> All the trails originate from the fireplace. None near the door or windows. I've hoovered every nook and cranny and looked inside and underneath everything.



Do you have a suspended floor, is it hollow under the floor? You might have a slug living under the floor and coming up through a gap near the fireplace.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning it is nice and sunny here at the moment.
> 
> I was just listening to the news and a subject made me think. I wonder what the number of alcohol related deaths there were in America during the Prohibition period ?


They estimate 1,000 a year, but don't include those caused by "tainted alcohol".

See also
http://www.druglibrary.org/prohibitionresults1.htm


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2018)

I now have a daughter in law..


----------



## Serge (24 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> I now have a daughter in law..


Congratulations, I hope you're all having a great day.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2018)

I've had to break out the fluffy thermal socks. It's  here. And blowing a hoolie.

Feels distinctly autumnal.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> So it'll be persisting it down on Sunday.



The forecast for the BTCC meeting at Knockhill is similarly dire.

Having said that, Silverstone in the peeing rain is not a pleasant place. A certain 24 hour Britcar race sticks in the memory some dozen or so years down the line...


----------



## roadrash (24 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Congratulations, I hope you're all having a great day.



Thank you , it was yesterday, it was a truly fantastic day spent with fantastic people


----------



## Katherine (24 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> I now have a daughter in law..


Congratulations. How wonderful.
We can't believe it's been a year since our son's wedding.


----------



## Katherine (24 Aug 2018)

dave r said:


> Do you have a suspended floor, is it hollow under the floor? You might have a slug living under the floor and coming up through a gap near the fireplace.



Maybe I should put slug pellets around the fireplace!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> The forecast for the BTCC meeting at Knockhill is similarly dire.
> 
> Having said that, Silverstone in the peeing rain is not a pleasant place. A certain 24 hour Britcar race sticks in the memory some dozen or so years down the line...


I don't think any race circuit in the rain is much fun especially since I got rid of the motorbike and more importantly the full-face helmet. Mind you they're not much fun in blazing sun either, I clearly remember a T-shirtless sunny day at Mallory Park with Binoculars round my neck. Straplines on women are bad enough but on me.......................not a good look.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I don't think any race circuit in the rain is much fun especially since I got rid of the motorbike and more importantly the full-face helmet. Mind you they're not much fun in blazing sun either, I clearly remember a T-shirtless sunny day at Mallory Park with Binoculars round my neck. Straplines on women are bad enough but on me.......................not a good look.



 indeed...

I have been seen wading knee deeper in the paddock at Snetterton when it's been flooded. One year, when I was covering a 24 hour 2CV race for Autosport, the weather (in June) was particularly vile. I was rescued by Alan Hyde and allowed to dry out next to the heater in the commentary box. By then, it was the only working heater in the entire pit lane, and I was eternally grateful.


----------



## postman (24 Aug 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqQoOTAR5c9fDbFDYOWfGSlWf5wHI-fwv Thought you might like my taste in moosick.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> indeed...
> 
> I have been seen wading knee deeper in the paddock at Snetterton when it's been flooded. One year, when I was covering a 24 hour 2CV race for Autosport, the weather (in June) was particularly vile. I was rescued by Alan Hyde and allowed to dry out next to the heater in the commentary box. By then, it was the only working heater in the entire pit lane, and I was eternally grateful.


The 'Plum Pudding' at Mallory can be a bit iffy.

View: https://youtu.be/63jiYaMOPgA


View: https://youtu.be/E_ou2skpSwQ




(Boxing Day)


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2018)

I've heard about the Plum Pudding meeting from those of my friends who like to wear orange romper suits at weekends.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> I've heard about the Plum Pudding meeting from those of my friends who like to wear orange romper suits at weekends.


I'd say half of the competitors have not recovered from Christmas day, the rest are half pished especially the Sidecar crews.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I'd say half of the competitors have not recovered from Christmas day, the rest are half pished especially the Sidecar crews.



Yeah, well, about par for course, I'd say...


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Maybe I should put slug pellets around the fireplace!



Or find the gap and block it


----------



## postman (24 Aug 2018)

Weather in Leeds for Saturday looks half decent,i think i will have a tootle or bimble or whatever else a short slow ride is.I might even go over the top via Bramhope and past Chevin Park,downhill to Otley then.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Aug 2018)

postman said:


> Weather in Leeds for Saturday looks half decent,i think i will have a tootle or bimble or whatever else a short slow ride is.I might even go over the top via Bramhope and past Chevin Park,downhill to Otley then.



View: https://youtu.be/kpJqeIAO8ks


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2018)

postman said:


> Weather in Leeds for Saturday looks half decent,i think i will have a tootle or bimble or whatever else a short slow ride is.I might even go over the top via Bramhope and past Chevin Park,downhill to Otley then.


Just don't rely on the trains.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Aug 2018)

Kitchen cleaned, bins emptied, litter tray cleaned and refilled.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2018)

Here comes the rain... Has managed to hold off for most of the day.

I feel so tired.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2018)

roadrash said:


> I now have a daughter in law..


What are her cake creations like though?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2018)

Morning. Oooh! It is a lovely sunny start to the day.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Aug 2018)

Very nice fresh morning, shopping then an afternoon mtb then Peterborough beer festival.


----------



## Serge (25 Aug 2018)

meta lon said:


> Very nice fresh morning, shopping then an afternoon mtb then Peterborough beer festival.


If it's shopping for bike bits, that sounds like a perfect day.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Aug 2018)

Yesterday we had really heavy rain, today is dry and sunny so I am going to risk putting my washing out.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Aug 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Yesterday we had really heavy rain, today is dry and sunny so I am going to risk putting my washing out.


Same here, running out of clean T-Shirts.


----------



## roadrash (25 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> What are her cake creations like though?



Don't know, never seen her make any..


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Same here, running out of clean T-Shirts.



Everything in clean and dry, won't be doing any tomorrow if the weather report is anything to go by


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Aug 2018)

Our neighbours cat has taken up residence in our house, we don't mind because he is friendly chap and doesn't cause any issues. He and our cat have got to the point of tolerating each other until about 5 minutes ago, in our garden he approached ours and swiped at her face, TVC chased him off but that is it now he is no longer welcome.

His owners have a kitten he doesn't get on with, 2 small children which he probably wants to be away from and they shut him out all day with no access to food, water or shelter so we feel a bit sorry for him which is why we are ok with him being around. Not any more.


----------



## gbb (25 Aug 2018)

Our local farmers new crop of Picasso potatoes are finally here.
We brought the last sack of last year's crop a few weeks ago and they had just about had it. They were £4.00 for 20 kg.
His new crop are £7.00 for 10kg although that price will drop once they lose their new potato appeal.
Poor rainfall has effected his yield, hence the prices.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Aug 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Our neighbours cat has taken up residence in our house, we don't mind because he is friendly chap and doesn't cause any issues. He and our cat have got to the point of tolerating each other until about 5 minutes ago, in our garden he approached ours and swiped at her face, TVC chased him off but that is it now he is no longer welcome.
> 
> His owners have a kitten he doesn't get on with, 2 small children which he probably wants to be away from and they shut him out all day with no access to food, water or shelter so we feel a bit sorry for him which is why we are ok with him being around. Not any more.


We get that with 'Woody', a former feral that lives a couple of doors away, he's always hissing/growling and chasing our cats and yet he's been neutered. On the other hand 'Fluff' who is still a full Tom is never nasty to our cats.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2018)

I had to launder my duvet cover as Madam Lexi barfed a furball on it. Hung it out, and with the sun and wind, it was nice and dry.

Have just popped a home made vegetable lasagne into the oven. Looking forward to supper.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Aug 2018)

I went to the bicycle co-op this noon, helped fix a fellows' 1970 or thereabout Raleigh Competition, full 531. Very nice bicycle. He was understandable when he spoke, so I'm guessing he's an expat.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2018)

I have eaten too much. 

But man, was that lasagne gooooooooooooood...


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> We get that with 'Woody', a former feral that lives a couple of doors away, he's always hissing/growling and chasing our cats and yet he's been neutered. On the other hand 'Fluff' who is still a full Tom is never nasty to our cats.



He has never acted like this before, they have come close to each other, our girl has hissed and howled at him, fur standing up but he hasn't reacted so we thought maybe he just wanted a pal.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2018)

Maybe something upset him and he just took out his frustration on the nearest thing...

Happens.

Took Lexi to a small breed show a couple of years or so ago, and just after we'd got set up in the show hall, an entire male sprayed in his pen and stank the whole place out. When I went to give Lexi her breakfast, she freaked out and shredded me because she couldn't get to the boy to give him the old what for. For the record, she *hates* entire cats.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I went to the bicycle co-op this noon, helped fix a fellows' 1970 or thereabout Raleigh Competition, full 531. Very nice bicycle. He was understandable when he spoke, so I'm guessing he's an expat.


Anything like this one from the 80's?
http://glorydays.cc/shop/bikes/raleigh/competition12/


----------



## MikeG (25 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> I had to launder my duvet cover as Madam Lexi barfed a furball on it........



No, no, that's not what happened. Your cat was attempting to speak Welsh.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Aug 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> He has never acted like this before, they have come close to each other, our girl has hissed and howled at him, fur standing up but he hasn't reacted so we thought maybe he just wanted a pal.


Once they get an idea in that 'walnut' brain of theirs it's hard to change it. our 5 are pretty easy going as they're all different ages and used to other Cats turning up (Maz reckons we've a 5* rating on the moggie version of 'trip advisor') in fact FiFi just wandered down the garden one day and hasn't moved out yet and we know her 'life story' and have officially adopted her.

Mainly with Cats though I love their diversity and independence................well they're independent til they want feeding or a cuddle.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> No, no, that's not what happened. Your cat was attempting to speak Welsh.



 ROFL!!!


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Well they're independent til they want feeding or a cuddle.



And then you get the "stare"  Failing that, one razor sharp claw jammed in your glutes...


----------



## raleighnut (25 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> And then you get the "stare"  Failing that, one razor sharp claw jammed in your glutes...


No Kizzy goes for the full set, her other trick is grooming me but it's 'Lick, lick, lick, chomp '



MikeG said:


> No, no, that's not what happened. Your cat was attempting to speak Welsh.



Speaking of Welsh people I went to see Barry play last night,


View: https://youtu.be/cMlzAnGNhRM


Hard to believe he's a pensioner now. 

EDIT - BTW Barry is the Guitar player


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> No Kizzy goes for the full set, her other trick is grooming me but it's 'Lick, lick, lick, chomp '



Reminds me of a friend's tortie and white. She's pint-sized, about 2kg wet through, but god that girl's got serious 'tude...


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2018)

It was nice and sunny this afternoon so I thought I would have another go at making my Sprint's wheelarch. Whilst I was out there I noticed quite a few gliders soaring in some thermals. I wondered if they were in some sort of cross country race.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> Reminds me of a friend's tortie and white. She's pint-sized, about 2kg wet through, but god that girl's got serious 'tude...


Sounds like my Kissa, she was a beggar, Kizzy is sort of named after her (At the time I'd met a girl from Finland and still looking for a name for my little bundle of claws I asked what cat was in Finnish/Soumi "Kissa" she said so it stuck)


----------



## raleighnut (25 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Sounds like my Kissa, she was a beggar, Kizzy is sort of named after her (At the time I'd met a girl from Finland and still looking for a name for my little bundle of claws I asked what cat was in Finnish/Soumi "Kissa" she said so it stuck)


EDIT - BTW pronounced Keyssa.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Sounds like my Kissa, she was a beggar, Kizzy is sort of named after her (At the time I'd met a girl from Finland and still looking for a name for my little bundle of claws I asked what cat was in Finnish/Soumi "Kissa" she said so it stuck)



LOL...

Cosette was chucked over a garden wall in a burger king bag, with a massive open wound on the back of her neck. She was three weeks old.

Now some three years down the line, she rules a household of eight other cats and two miniature schnauzers with an iron paw. You just don't mess with her. She'll bite me if I don't give her treats quickly enough...


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Anything like this one from the 80's?
> http://glorydays.cc/shop/bikes/raleigh/competition12/


Rather, only black, and older. He seemed to think 1969 or 70.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2018)

Sitting here with MOTD on the telly, a  and a purry, sleepy kitty on my lap.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Once they get an idea in that 'walnut' brain of theirs it's hard to change it. our 5 are pretty easy going as they're all different ages and used to other Cats turning up (Maz reckons we've a 5* rating on the moggie version of 'trip advisor') in fact FiFi just wandered down the garden one day and hasn't moved out yet and we know her 'life story' and have officially adopted her.
> 
> Mainly with Cats though I love their diversity and independence................well they're independent til they want feeding or a cuddle.



I feel guilty for turning him away knowing his background but even though I don't like cats I would never hurt 1 plus he isn't our responsibility.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> Maybe something upset him and he just took out his frustration on the nearest thing...
> 
> Happens.
> 
> Took Lexi to a small breed show a couple of years or so ago, and just after we'd got set up in the show hall, an entire male sprayed in his pen and stank the whole place out. When I went to give Lexi her breakfast, she freaked out and shredded me because she couldn't get to the boy to give him the old what for. For the record, she *hates* entire cats.



He just got too cocky, laying around in our kitchen as though it was his house, sneaking in, sleeping wherever he chose.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2018)

Morning it is grey here and we had a bit of drizzle a little while ago. It was feeling a bit chilly so I put my fleece on, but I just had a hot flush so I'll have to take it back off .


----------



## GM (26 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> Sitting here with MOTD on the telly, a  and a purry, sleepy kitty on my lap.




West Ham have started off well again


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Aug 2018)

Currently being subjected to "Fireman Sam" in German.

It's just wrong.


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning it is grey here and we had a bit of drizzle a little while ago. It was feeling a bit chilly so I put my fleece on, but I just had a hot flush so I'll have to take it back off .



Quite a lot chillier today, about 55. Wore a fleece for my early morning walk.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Aug 2018)

Just had some crispy crumpets for breakfast.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Aug 2018)




----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Aug 2018)




----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently being subjected to "Fireman Sam" in German.
> 
> It's just wrong.


Wait until you see Postman Pat in French, with Welsh accents.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Aug 2018)

Moto GP rain delay...pub it is then..


----------



## potsy (26 Aug 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> His owners have a kitten he doesn't get on with, 2 small children which he probably wants to be away from and they shut him out all day with no access to food, water or shelter so we feel a bit sorry for him


That's similar to how we ended up with our original cat nearly 25 years ago, took her away from a neighbour that couldn't cope and had no idea how to look after a cute kitten.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Wait until you see Postman Pat in French, with Welsh accents.



What? How...?

What amused me is that Beautiful Daughter was translating it into Japanese to tell my wife about it. It's remarkable how children pick up language and associate it with specific adults.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2018)

Spent the day in my fluffy, fleecy onesie, watching the BTCC meeting from Knockhill. Also caught the F1 from Spa, but that was soooooo snoresome.

It's been  and blowing a hoolie all day. The cats didn't want to go out.


----------



## MikeG (26 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> Spent the day in my fluffy, fleecy onesie, watching the BTCC meeting from Knockhill...........



I recognise some of the words. I know this to be English, my native tongue. I have no notion what you did today.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I recognise some of the words. I know this to be English, my native tongue. I have no notion what you did today.



In short, I've spent the day in my jimjams watching proper motor racing LOL


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Aug 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


>


I can confirm . Can we have your sun and warmth?


----------



## tyred (26 Aug 2018)

Sitting in a pub in front of the fire on a cold we evening listening to a live band with a glass of whiskey in my hand. Life is good.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can confirm . Can we have your sun and warmth?


After complaints that the weather, as supplied, was too hot, by many folk, it was returned out of warranty. Whether it's returned is another matter all together.

Thank You For 
Your custom.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> After complaints that the weather, as supplied, was too hot, by many folk, it was returned out of warranty. Whether it's returned is another matter all together.
> 
> Thank You For
> Your custom.



I think it's more that I seem to have slept through half of August, then all of September and October as well. Despite what the calendar says...


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Aug 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can confirm . Can we have your sun and warmth?


You don't want it. Hot for four months, a month or two of temperate weather, then cold. Currently 32C and humid. Drought, punctuated by torrential rains.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2018)

My sunflowers have gone all droopy


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2018)

Lexi has nicked my fleece blanket. I am cold.


----------



## Katherine (26 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 427007
> 
> 
> My sunflowers have gone all droopy



Mine too. 



Reynard said:


> Lexi has nicked my fleece blanket. I am cold.


I'm currently sat under a fleece blanket!


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> I'm currently sat under a fleece blanket!



I think I'm going to have to be ruthless and retrieve my blanket.

Got a hot  and a chocklit biskit. Now need to decide what to settle down and watch.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> What? How...?
> 
> What amused me is that Beautiful Daughter was translating it into Japanese to tell my wife about it. It's remarkable how children pick up language and associate it with specific adults.



Further to this, Beautiful Daughter has started a new habit in the last few days: she's long understood the idea that there are different languages, but at 3 years old she can't read, so when she asks for a story, she'll give me a book and tell me which language she wants it 'read' in.

This is a terrible thing to spring on a chap at seven in the morning...


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Mine too.
> 
> 
> I'm currently sat under a fleece blanket!



And mine.. Sunflowers that is..


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2018)

Morning. My feet are still under the blankie but will be on the move to go and make another hot drink soon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Aug 2018)

Got to pop to work as the pumping station has shut down..
Early finish Friday then as i dont get overtime pay ..


----------



## GM (27 Aug 2018)

@Hill Wimp are you sure you want a whippet, you could have had our's yesterday....


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> @Hill Wimp are you sure you want a whippet, you could have had our's yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 427033



Bless em
My Border Terrier dug a hole right down to the floorboards in the dining room !! when she was a pup.
She also chewed the Henga kitchen floor tiles ,wallpaper and even the skirting and plaster.
Left my shoes alone though.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Aug 2018)

I'm still waiting for my allotment plot to become available. I was offered one in April which turned out wasn't available for the parish council to offer in the first place so I was put on the waiting list. Then I got a phone call in first week of this month to say one will be available by the 11th August. Sufficed to say, it's not available yet. I'm wanting to get the plot prepared and plant my winter veg but at this rate it will be too late to get a harvest in time. On the plus side, most of my winter veg will over winter and be ready in the beginning of Spring. Fingers crossed I get the call soon!


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> @Hill Wimp are you sure you want a whippet, you could have had our's yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 427033


 oops


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2018)

Have you every struggled with trying to push a buggy or pushchair on a sandy beach?

Well in a moment of inspiration I have come up with the Hi-tech Airpram! It combines rechargeable hover mower with a pram or buggy. Just imagine clouds of dust as you glide effortlessly across the beach.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Further to this, Beautiful Daughter has started a new habit in the last few days: she's long understood the idea that there are different languages, but at 3 years old she can't read, so when she asks for a story, she'll give me a book and tell me which language she wants it 'read' in.
> 
> This is a terrible thing to spring on a chap at seven in the morning...


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I drove half an hour to the Suffolk Latch Company to buy some traditional handmade ironmongery, and the place was shut when I got there.........at 2.30 in the afternoon. I then drove home
> Mundane enough?



Totes!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I drove half an hour to the Suffolk Latch Company to buy some traditional handmade ironmongery, and the place was shut when I got there.........at 2.30 in the afternoon. I then drove home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the white space was almost more exciting than the text, so you win this round.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2018)

Busy afternoon baking an apple and blackberry crumble .
















Now just got to wait for tea


----------



## MikeG (27 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> ........Just imagine clouds of dust as you glide effortlessly across the beach.



Beach? Beach.............what is thing of which you speak?


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> Beach? Beach.............what is thing of which you speak?


Think of it as a giant sand pile near a large pond.


----------



## MikeG (27 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Think of it as a giant sand pile near a large pond.



Soft washed? Plasterer's? Or sharp, maybe?


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> Soft washed? Plasterer's? Or sharp, maybe?


Maybe.
As for washed, how hard was that rain falling?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 Aug 2018)

There's a hedgehog drinking from a World War II mess tin I left out on the patio after testing my "new" 1927 Primus stove earlier.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> There's a hedgehog drinking from a World War II mess tin I left out on the patio after testing my "new" 1927 Primus stove earlier.


So long as he doesn't go near the stove.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2018)

Went Yellow Stickering in Tesco today (well, technically yesterday now). Always pays to sit tight and wait till all the other regulars have cleared off. 

I got an almost entire *wheel* of cheddar cheese for £1.77.  And three quarters of a kilo of crumbed ham for £1.46... 

Cheese and ham toasties, anyone?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> Went Yellow Stickering in Tesco today (well, technically yesterday now). Always pays to sit tight and wait till all the other regulars have cleared off.
> 
> I got an almost entire *wheel* of cheddar cheese for £1.77.  And three quarters of a kilo of crumbed ham for £1.46...
> 
> Cheese and ham toasties, anyone?


You could start up your own pizza delivery business.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2018)

I was being used as a climbing frame earlier.


----------



## Serge (28 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> Went Yellow Stickering in Tesco today (well, technically yesterday now). Always pays to sit tight and wait till all the other regulars have cleared off.
> 
> I got an almost entire *wheel* of cheddar cheese for £1.77.  And three quarters of a kilo of crumbed ham for £1.46...
> 
> Cheese and ham toasties, anyone?


I think a "wheel" of cheese is known as a truckle. That's my pedantry out of the way for the day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was being used as a climbing frame earlier.



I know that feeling.

By way of variation I'm occasionally required to be a 'horse' or "Simon's Cat" (Look it up on You Tube).

One advantage of a Bakfiets is that it is stable enough to be a mobile climbing frame when needed.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2018)

I had some energy earlier and now it has all gone ! Time for a rest.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2018)

Off to see the Oncologist later.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2018)

I may get my hair cut . Now which one? Decisions, decisions !


----------



## Katherine (28 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Off to see the Oncologist later.


Hope it goes well.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> Hope it goes well.


Thanks. Bath this time! We'd better not forget and head up the motorway.


----------



## Serge (28 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Off to see the Oncologist later.


Good luck.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> So long as he doesn't go near the stove.


Or the priming paste.


----------



## potsy (28 Aug 2018)

Not quite got the hang of crazy golf just yet


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> You could start up your own pizza delivery business.



LOL... I do make a fairly mean pizza 

Good luck for the quack's appt xxx


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> I think a "wheel" of cheese is known as a truckle. That's my pedantry out of the way for the day.



I thought a truckle was one of those diddy wee cheeses you get in gift packs for Xmas... 

This one's about a foot across and three inches deep. Minus a small wedge.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2018)

Supper is sorted. Tabbouleh made, veggies (butternut squash, courgette, onion and sweet peppers) chopped, and my 56p lamb shanks are coddled in the slow cooker with onion, garlic, apricots and ras-el-hanout. All I need to do later is pop the tray of veg into the oven to roast.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2018)

Ed Sheeran made a good piece on the BBC news about funding for art related subjects in schools.

If you think about it ,everything that you buy, an artist has had some input from it's inception to you receiving it.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Aug 2018)

My colleague was off work most of last week and the whole of the week before, 1st day back today and true to form she moaned about her partner and their kids, it can be very draining at times


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Ed Sheeran made a good piece on the BBC news about funding for art related subjects in schools.
> 
> If you think about it ,everything that you buy, an artist has had some input from it's inception to you receiving it.



so worth remembering that some subjects are valuable not because the students will one day be artists or actors but because of the confidence and ability to think in a creative way that they teach.

When I ran a Youth Theatre Team, it was amazing what ideas came from people who believed they "couldn't act" and also what these people later went on to do.


----------



## Serge (28 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> I thought a truckle was one of those diddy wee cheeses you get in gift packs for Xmas...
> 
> This one's about a foot across and three inches deep. Minus a small wedge.


I think it applies to any whole, round cheese. I only know because I once asked for a "wheel" of cheese at a food festival and was rather disdainfully corrected. Lovely word though isn't it?


----------



## Serge (28 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> Apparently it originally meant a small wheel, and also refers to fawning behaviour (would that be linked to 'having no truck with' something?). https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/truckle
> I had thought the pickles you had with cheese were called 'trucklements', but it seems on the interwebs the proper term is 'tracklements'.


You live and learn


----------



## postman (28 Aug 2018)

Back from Watford,no not been punished for being a bad lad.been to Warner Bros Harry Potter,brilliant we stayed overnight then called at the Leicester Space Centre.The finish of that was brill The Sir Patrick Moore Planetarium a superb show,you were surrounded by the film,two excellent visits.


----------



## Serge (28 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> Indeed we do.


I still love the word but I like "trucklements" even more. I'm going to have to try and include that in conversation as soon as possible. Thanks for that.

In return, you can have another one of my favourite words: docechocephallic.


----------



## MikeG (28 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> I still love the word but I like "trucklements" even more.........



"Tracklements" seems to be a word, but I can't find anything on "trucklements".

I have " (le) pamplemousse" as my favourite (pronounced pomplemousse, of course. It's French).


----------



## MikeG (28 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> ........If you think about it ,everything that you buy, an artist has had some input from it's inception to you receiving it.



I bought 20 tons of horse manure last year, and half a cubic metre of waney edged sawn oak boards recently. Whilst artists could use both purchases perfectly well, I'm pretty sure they weren't involved in the supply chain.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I bought 20 tons of horse manure last year, and half a cubic metre of waney edged sawn oak boards recently. Whilst artists could use both purchases perfectly well, I'm pretty sure they weren't involved in the supply chain.


How did you get it home ?


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I bought* 20 tons of horse manure last year, *and half a cubic metre of waney edged sawn oak boards recently. Whilst artists could use both purchases perfectly well, I'm pretty sure they weren't involved in the supply chain.


Think of the way in which it was piled when you saw it. The symmetry used to make it look buyable.

There's an art to stacking it so it doesn't fall.


----------



## MikeG (28 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> How did you get it home ?



One came in a lorry, the other I fetched in my van. I'll leave you to speculate which was which.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> One came in a lorry, the other I fetched in my van. I'll leave you to speculate which was which.


You drove home with no rear window and the front ones wound down?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> One came in a lorry, the other I fetched in my van. I'll leave you to speculate which was which.


I must admit you had me for a moment.


----------



## Serge (28 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> "Tracklements" seems to be a word, but I can't find anything on "trucklements".
> 
> I have " (le) pamplemousse" as my favourite (pronounced pomplemousse, of course. It's French).


I'll still be using trucklements to denote the accompaniments to my truckle of cheese. It may catch on.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> I'll still be using trucklements to denote the accompaniments to my truckle of cheese. It may catch on.


*Noun. truckling *- the act of obeying meanly (especially obeying in a humble manner or for unworthy reasons) obedience, obeisance - the act of obeying;


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> Supper is sorted. Tabbouleh made, veggies (butternut squash, courgette, onion and sweet peppers) chopped, and my 56p lamb shanks are coddled in the slow cooker with onion, garlic, apricots and ras-el-hanout. All I need to do later is pop the tray of veg into the oven to roast.



This was lovely. And I finished off with some figs and raspberries.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> I think it applies to any whole, round cheese. I only know because I once asked for a "wheel" of cheese at a food festival and was rather disdainfully corrected. Lovely word though isn't it?



Actually, not quite...

A truckle of cheese is one that's barrel-shaped i.e. where it's taller than it is wide.

A wheel of cheese refers to one that's wider than it's tall - like the one I bought. It's about a foot wide and some three inches tall.

And then you have a ball of cheese, which applies to something like edam. And other names for those weirdly-shaped italian and spanish cheeses that look like dumbells...


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> Actually, not quite...
> 
> A truckle of cheese is one that's barrel-shaped i.e. where it's taller than it is wide.
> 
> ...


Partly correct
_A truckle of cheese is a cylindrical wheel of cheese, *usually taller than it is wide, *and sometimes described as barrel-shaped. _


----------



## Serge (28 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> *Noun. truckling *- the act of obeying meanly (especially obeying in a humble manner or for unworthy reasons) obedience, obeisance - the act of obeying;


I shall truckle to your greater knowledge.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Partly correct
> _A truckle of cheese is a cylindrical wheel of cheese, *usually taller than it is wide, *and sometimes described as barrel-shaped. _


That's how Colby often comes, in a little truckle. I shall see if I can get aholt of un next time I'm in the Hy-Vee.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5364695, member: 21629"]Somebody set up a fire on a (probably stolen) motorbike.

View attachment 427350
[/QUOTE]
A like for the picture, not for the circumstances. Nice composition and setting. Lens flare nicely situated.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I bought 20 tons of horse manure last year, and half a cubic metre of waney edged sawn oak boards recently. Whilst artists could use both purchases perfectly well, I'm pretty sure they weren't involved in the supply chain.



Do you mean Wavey edged? What do you plan to use them for?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Do you mean Wavey edged? What do you plan to use them for?


Waney edge is a woodworkers term.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Waney edge is a woodworkers term.



This is the trouble with learning carpentry in Germany. What does it mean?


----------



## MikeG (29 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Do you mean Wavey edged? What do you plan to use them for?



No, it's "waney edged", but wavy edged is a good description. It's just the bark and sapwood of the tree left in place, rather than a 4-square sawn board. Here they are:







I repaired floors in a couple of bedrooms with them, but their main purpose was for doors. I made these:














, 

and I am currently making this:











You can see that I've changed the design from a 3 board door to a 4 board one.

I've also bought enough for worktops for a couple of Welsh dressers for the kitchen.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2018)

Morning. Now that I have had my hair cut I'm sure I will be able to shave seconds off my PB with my new error dynamic look. Which should comensate for the increased rest periods to get my breath back.


----------



## mybike (29 Aug 2018)

potsy said:


> Not quite got the hang of crazy golf just yet
> 
> View attachment 427294



Waiting for it to move.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Partly correct
> _A truckle of cheese is a cylindrical wheel of cheese, *usually taller than it is wide, *and sometimes described as barrel-shaped. _


Is truculent a cheese that somebody borrowed but never returned ?


----------



## tyred (29 Aug 2018)

I can't find my headphones.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2018)

Aha. Much nicer than "Mit Waldkannte" ("With Forest Corners") which is our description.



MikeG said:


> I made these:
> 
> View attachment 427359
> 
> ...



Currently experiencing severe project envy.

Although it could be argued tha that's a very _artistic _endeavour?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2018)

tyred said:


> I can't find my headphones.



Where did you last see them?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2018)

They're over ear!


----------



## Katherine (29 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5364695, member: 21629"]Somebody set up a fire on a (probably stolen) motorbike.

View attachment 427350
[/QUOTE]
Another like for the composition and not the circumstances. 
Your photos are always great.
How's work?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5365006, member: 21629"]Thank you.

Work is all good.[/QUOTE]

Hooray...


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5365060, member: 21629"]Mood is a little bit of a rubbish in the last few days but I will say it's because of autumn/weather because there's no real reason to feel sad/bad.[/QUOTE]
There's definitely been a bit of an autumnal chill in the air recently...winter is coming.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2018)

Should I mention that I'm in a t-shirt, and the window is open with the sounds of outdoor dining filtering in from the cafe downstairs?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Aug 2018)

I had 1.1" of rain overnight, and still thundering and raining. Temperatures going forward will be a bit more, er..., temperate, but probably just into the 80's Fahrenheit for now. At least not the mid 90s as it has been since the week end.


----------



## Serge (29 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Should I mention that I'm in a t-shirt, and the window is open with the sounds of outdoor dining filtering in from the cafe downstairs?


No.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> No.



Okay, I won't then.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Should I mention that I'm in a t-shirt, and the window is open with the sounds of outdoor dining filtering in from the cafe downstairs?


Ooh! I can't stand noisy eaters.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! I can't stand noisy eaters.



The weird thing is, just after that post came up, all the diners left...


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Aug 2018)

We are pushing 2600 pages of mundanity here, I might mention.


----------



## Serge (29 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, I won't then.


Thanks.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2018)

I thought I would pop out on my bike before tea. I just did 7 1/2 miles but that was enough to complete 110miles on the Raleigh Granada since I bought it. The saddle that I repaired using a chamois leather has done 60 miles and is comfortable and surviving. The bike has turned out to be a good buy.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Aug 2018)

I put my washing out on the line.


----------



## MikeG (29 Aug 2018)

My front door is coming together slowly. This will be the inside face:







Here are the two faces lined up side-by-side:






It's only taken my 3 days longer than I thought.


----------



## midlife (29 Aug 2018)

Do you live in a church?


----------



## Threevok (29 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> My front door is coming together slowly. This will be the inside face:
> 
> View attachment 427472
> 
> ...



Wow !! That is truly magnificent !!

Who'd have thought you were so talented - with a piece of wood in your hand ?


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> My front door is coming together slowly. This will be the inside face:
> 
> View attachment 427472
> 
> ...



Chapeau mate, that looks stunning


----------



## MikeG (29 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Do you live in a church?



No. If you knew just how much of an atheist I am you'd know how ironic that question is.....

I live in a 300 year old cottage which I've been fixing up over the last 4 years.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2018)

The Moon is big and orange .


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2018)

Had a day in Cambridge doing a spot of retail therapy.

Bought a pair of cycling shoes, some spd cleats and a pair of hiking trousers.

Went to McDonalds for fries and a hot choccy.

Now relaxing after a long day.

Oh, and I took the bike with me. Far more fun than the park & ride.


----------



## tyred (29 Aug 2018)

I've found my headphones again!


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Aug 2018)

potsy said:


> Not quite got the hang of crazy golf just yet
> 
> View attachment 427294



Or tennis.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2018)

tyred said:


> I've found my headphones again!



Where were they?


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Where were they?


On his head!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Aug 2018)

What a lovely morning,nice cycle to work in the bright sunshine, chilly but I quite like that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2018)

I work in a building with three floors, and no lift. What with checking on clients, forgetting stuff and needing the privvy, I reckon I'll need to climb the stairs twenty odd times today.

So far I've been down and up 4 times:

1: Front door to office (1st floor)
2: Office to cafe (ground floor) to get some water
3: Office to main theatre (ground floor) : Checking in with client.
4: Office to privvy (Basement)

And it's just gone nine.

Will keep reporting in as the need arises...


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I work in a building with three floors, and no lift. What with checking on clients, forgetting stuff and needing the privvy, I reckon I'll need to climb the stairs twenty odd times today.
> 
> So far I've been down and up 4 times:
> 
> ...


Do you work in a lighthouse ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Do you work in a lighthouse ?



No, here, but the offices are upstairs and the theatres are on top of each other.

And the bog is in the basement.


----------



## postman (30 Aug 2018)

I am not needed today,after weeks of running about here there and everywhere.I have been made redundant for the day .Our Dan has been told his place is ready the missing furniture has been delivered,so he needs to go over to Manchester.Mrs Postman is going to load up the car with more of his stuff in boxes,then drop that off, a trip to Ikea in Mancs is then on the list,i am not needed,because daughter went to London yesterday to see some singer in Camden,she has forgotten her keys,they are still here,and i am needed at 16-30 to let her in.So what am i going to do,well i'm going .just to Otley i love the place.So i have had a good brekkie with oats/porridge and honey got loaded up with enefrgy,and waiting for 9-30 to let the workers warm up the roads..Then off i go.


----------



## mybike (30 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> My front door is coming together slowly. This will be the inside face:
> 
> View attachment 427472
> 
> ...



Where will the letterbox go? I only ask because my neighbour's son made her a door and left out the letterbox.

That said, looks great.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2018)

5: Getting yoghurt for Breakfast (mango)


----------



## mybike (30 Aug 2018)

Fitted my mudguards at last. I love the way the videos on line show everything going together perfectly. Of course my bike had the hole for the bridge at right angles to where the bridge could fit, so I gave up and just drilled a hole in the mudguard. And how do you cut those stays? It took ages with a hacksaw! The rear seems OK, but there are funny noises from the front.

It brought back memories of my teenage years, when I had to fit new mudguards to my Triumph Palm Beach. I didn't cut the stays then.

Then I thought the rack looked much easier to fit. Well it would have been if all the bolts were there.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2018)

mybike said:


> And how do you cut those stays? It took ages with a hacksaw!


Bolt cutters........and even then it hurts my hand. Why do they need to make them quite so tough!


----------



## tyred (30 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Where were they?



They'd somehow ended up in my sock drawer.


----------



## Threevok (30 Aug 2018)

tyred said:


> They'd somehow ended up in my sock drawer.



My God !! What have you been wearing on your ears ?


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> Bolt cutters........and even then it hurts my hand. Why do they need to make them quite so tough!


You just happen to have a pair to hand.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2018)

6: Checking on Clients
7: Going to paint theatre
8: Looking for workshop manager (If we all had radios we'd save an hour a day)


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2018)

9: Removing bottle of beer from one of the less used rooms and reporting it to the cafe manager: For obvious reasons Alcohol is kept well locked up but some occasionally 'walks.'


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The Moon is big and orange .


That's a bit poetic for Mundane!


----------



## potsy (30 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Or tennis.


He's from Yorkshire, I don't think a civilised game like tennis has made it that far yet


----------



## MikeG (30 Aug 2018)

mybike said:


> Where will the letterbox go? I only ask because my neighbour's son made her a door and left out the letterbox.......



It's built into the porch wall:


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2018)

New bar tape has turned up. Now for the joys of trying to put it on.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2018)

10: Lunch time
11: Back up to tell the people in the next office that the lunch bell rang.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> You just happen to have a pair to hand.


Yep. Bought a pair for that purpose but could have done with slightly more powerful ones but they do.


----------



## postman (30 Aug 2018)

My cycling app nearly wiped out the phone battery today.Cycle Tracks gps,took the phone from 100% down to just 5% on a 27 mile ride,that is terrible.Going to look around for another app.Any ideas out there.


----------



## MikeG (30 Aug 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. Bought a pair for that porpoise......



What porpoise?


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2018)

postman said:


> My cycling app nearly wiped out the phone battery today.Cycle Tracks gps,took the phone from 100% down to just 5% on a 27 mile ride,that is terrible.Going to look around for another app.Any ideas out there.



Did you have the screen on all the time?
It's the screen that uses up the most battery. 
That's why I have my phone set to voice cues and listen via Bluetooth into an earpiece. 
You could take a spare small power pack with you to charge your phone.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2018)

All this fuss about bookface and a place towards the easthaven'tacluelytica and what followed. Does that now mean that a lot of information has now been lost because it can't be accessed anymore?
I was trying to find some info and the site has gone. I wonder how much has now been lost?


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2018)

postman said:


> I am not needed today,after weeks of running about here there and everywhere.I have been made redundant for the day .Our Dan has been told his place is ready the missing furniture has been delivered,so he needs to go over to Manchester.Mrs Postman is going to load up the car with more of his stuff in boxes,then drop that off, a trip to Ikea in Mancs is then on the list,i am not needed,because daughter went to London yesterday to see some singer in Camden,she has forgotten her keys,they are still here,and i am needed at 16-30 to let her in.So what am i going to do,well i'm going .just to Otley i love the place.So i have had a good brekkie with oats/porridge and honey got loaded up with enefrgy,and waiting for 9-30 to let the workers warm up the roads..Then off i go.


One of my favourite albums was recorded in Otley, at 'The Black Horse' to be specific.


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2018)

postman said:


> My cycling app nearly wiped out the phone battery today.Cycle Tracks gps,took the phone from 100% down to just 5% on a 27 mile ride,that is terrible.Going to look around for another app.Any ideas out there.



Ride With GPS, it works fine on my phone.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2018)

Just popped out for an 8 mile bimble to test new shoes, fettle cleats and try and work the owies out of my legs.

Now sat back with a post-ride 

Cheese and ham omelette and a salad tonight.  And raspberries for afters.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2018)

Currently looking up lightbulb socket types on Wikipedia.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently looking up lightbulb socket types on Wikipedia.



You win.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently looking up lightbulb socket types on Wikipedia.


And the one you need isn't listed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> And the one you need isn't listed.



Okay, that's just creepy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You win.





classic33 said:


> And the one you need isn't listed.



I had to type in the data on the old bulb to find what I was looking for.

It was getting pretty tense here, I can tell you...


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, that's just creepy.


Why? Stands to reason if there's that many listed, the one you require will not be.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2018)

Turns out I was looking for a BA15d, when obviously I should have been looking for a B15d

You can imagine the relief after we sorted that out.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Aug 2018)

So, when going on a 3 week holiday, will 6 bras be enough  asking for a friend


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Aug 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> So, when going on a 3 week holiday, will 6 bras be enough  asking for a friend



Will a bra go with his white trousers or is TVC blazing a fashion trail?


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Turns out I was looking for a BA15d, when obviously I should have been looking for a B15d
> 
> You can imagine the relief after we sorted that out.


Just to get the correct shade of white now, unless you need clear or fireglow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Just to get the correct shade of white now, unless you need clear or fireglow.



Not only did I get the correct shade of LED, I even made sure it was dimmable. 

So there.

I don't know how I stand this fast paced lifestyle...


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> So, when going on a 3 week holiday, will 6 bras be enough  asking for a friend


I guess it would depend on what you’re going to do with them... a friend says


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2018)

I dropped the shackle of a D Lock on my ankle today. 
It hurt.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I dropped the shackle of a D Lock on my ankle today.
> It hurt.


Did you damage the lock?


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I guess it would depend on what you’re going to do with them... a friend says



Erm wear them, what else


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Will a bra go with his white trousers or is TVC blazing a fashion trail?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I dropped the shackle of a D Lock on my ankle today.
> It hurt.



Ow.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Turns out I was looking for a BA15d, when obviously I should have been looking for a B15d
> 
> You can imagine the relief after we sorted that out.


So you do work in a lighthouse then !


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> So you do work in a lighthouse then !


With those light fittings?


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> So, when going on a 3 week holiday, will 6 bras be enough  asking for a friend


I think so. They could sneak in a spare just in case! 
The great thing about bras is that they don't take up much room in the luggage. Wishing bon voyage.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> With those light fittings?



It's an _Austerity _Lighthouse.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's an _Austerity _Lighthouse.


Hunslet?


----------



## potsy (30 Aug 2018)

Fitbit has just informed me that I've walked 20,000 steps today...

I did wonder why my feet were aching


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5366969, member: 9609"]Too much cycling, Too little time on beach
View attachment 427688
[/QUOTE]

My eyes, my eyes......


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Aug 2018)

"I can't wait for Christmas now!" said our young receptionist today.
"But it's still summer" I remarked.
"I know, but I can't wait for Christmas", she repeated.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> My eyes, my eyes......



@User9609 will just have to rub walnut husks on his tootsies to make it match


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> "I can't wait for Christmas now!" said our young receptionist today.
> "But it's still summer" I remarked.
> "I know, but I can't wait for Christmas", she repeated.


Only 115 days to go.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2018)

Just about to have a lovely


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Turns out I was looking for a BA15d, when obviously I should have been looking for a B15d
> 
> You can imagine the relief after we sorted that out.


There's a BA15s, and a B15s.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Hunslet?



The old bulb looks steam powered, to be honest...


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2018)

Back at work. I thought it would rain on me this morning.

But it didn't.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Aug 2018)

Lovely fresh morning..early finish today..cant wait
Pulled a tendon in my forearm,hurts like a hurty thing!!


----------



## gaijintendo (31 Aug 2018)

Tried to help someone chchan energy tariff.

They can't change supplier, because rates went up, she complained and they asked her what she could afford (rather than changing tarriff or explaining things). She then subsequently underpaid massively, and has accumulated a massive energy debt.

Her best option is to change to a tarrif which is more than the amount she objected.

Feels like a bit of a mean trick for EDF to slap debt handcuffs on their customers.


----------



## mybike (31 Aug 2018)

postman said:


> My cycling app nearly wiped out the phone battery today.Cycle Tracks gps,took the phone from 100% down to just 5% on a 27 mile ride,that is terrible.Going to look around for another app.Any ideas out there.



Sorry, but I think you're better off with a dedicated GPS.


classic33 said:


> There's a BA15s, and a B15s.



And a BAY15d, I prefer axially to radially.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2018)

Morning. Is a compromising position one when you can't decide whether to lay on your back or your front ?


----------



## Serge (31 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Is a compromising position one when you can't decide whether to lay on your back or your front ?


It depends who you're with.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> The old bulb looks steam powered, to be honest...


Judges Score
0 6 0


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> It depends who you're with.


That complicates things even further then. Now you have to decide who goes where? Left or right ?


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> That complicates things even further then. Now you have to decide who goes where? Left or right ?



Top or bottom...?


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2018)

Illaveago said:


> That complicates things even further then. Now you have to decide who goes where? Left or right ?


Head or heart?


----------



## MikeG (31 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Head or heart?



Best to do your decision making with your thinking organ, I always find, rather than with a pump.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> Best to do your decision making with your thinking organ, I always find, rather than with a pump.


Without the pump there'd be no thinking organ functioning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2018)

Of course, _now _it's pishing it down.

This means all the cafe 'Outdoor' chairs are being stored on the stage, so we can't paint it.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2018)

I made some blueberry jam.


----------



## Katherine (31 Aug 2018)

Reynard said:


> I made some blueberry jam.


I had a basil plant on the windowsill which was outgrowing it's share of the space and blocking the light so I picked all the leaves and tried making homemade pesto. Yummy. Much nicer than the stuff in a jar.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> I had a basil plant on the windowsill which was outgrowing it's share of the space and blocking the light so I picked all the leaves and tried making homemade pesto. Yummy. Much nicer than the stuff in a jar.



Mmmmm, pesto 

I'd bought half a kilo of blueberries on the market very cheaply. They were really too sharp to eat as is - probably the reason they were so cheap - and such a shame to waste them. But they were just right for jam.


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2018)

Three good rides this week - two of which were family ones, and one was a quick training run up the monster of a hill near our caravan. Managed a good time on the ascent (off road) and managed to come down a descent that's had me chicken out on the 90's MTB. Piece of cake on the Boardman FS Pro with fab brakes and a dropper post - how MTB's have changed.

Chilling today. Bought pressies for a double christening on Sunday, now at the caravan site pub with a few beers whilst the kids (teens) play pool.


----------



## postman (31 Aug 2018)

Not too mundane,but i have got tomorrow off,so i am going to push myself a little.Out through Otley in to Weston then up a very nice rise on to the tops and down to visit




Swinsty Reservoir then along to two more.Fewston and Lindley Wood,it is going to be a nice test.Then back to Otley for a latte or two,it's either that or Otley Hospital.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2018)

Made some "Reynard's Cycling Flapjacks", then went for a seven mile bimble on the bike. Also had a nice chinwag with the lovely couple from #2 - who both admired my bike and thought I was a bit crackpot for going clipless.

Not a bad way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## MikeG (31 Aug 2018)

I know how much you've all be waiting news of my front door. Well, you can relax, because I have all-but finished it, and is hanging:


----------



## Serge (31 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I know how much you've all be waiting news of my front door. Well, you can relax, because I have all-but finished it, and is hanging:
> 
> View attachment 427820
> 
> ...


Beautiful job, you must be chuffed to bits.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I know how much you've all be waiting news of my front door. Well, you can relax, because I have all-but finished it, and is hanging:
> 
> View attachment 427820
> 
> ...


Nearly finished then?


----------



## MikeG (31 Aug 2018)

Nearly finished the door, yes. There are locks, handles and bolts to do, some plugs over screws on the porch side of the door, and a couple of coats of lacquer to apply. And the door stops, which I'll do tomorrow, but not fit, because I have to carve the spandrels before fitting the stops.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> Nearly finished the door, yes. There are locks, handles and bolts to do, some plugs over screws on the porch side of the door, and a couple of coats of lacquer to apply. And the door stops, which I'll do tomorrow, but not fit,* because I have to carve the spandrels [*before fitting the stops.


By hand, or machine.


----------



## MikeG (31 Aug 2018)

I find chisels easier than fingernails, personally........Oak is quite hard.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I know how much you've all be waiting news of my front door. Well, you can relax, because I have all-but finished it, and is hanging:
> 
> View attachment 427820
> 
> ...



Looks great, Mike!


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2018)

MikeG said:


> I find chisels easier than fingernails, personally........Oak is quite hard.


It'd add that personal touch.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> It'd add that personal touch.



You mean the artistic smears of blood applied once nails have been shredded to the quick?


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2018)

Soba noodles with beef and mushrooms for dinner, with lemon Italian ice afterward.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Soba noodles with beef and mushrooms for dinner, with lemon Italian ice afterward.



Sounds good 

Bit of a lazy night here tonight, so minted pea soup and ham salad sandwiches, followed by some strawberries.

And I might have squeezed in a bit of flapjack just now while having a


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> You mean the artistic smears of blood applied once nails have been shredded to the quick?


That'd make it a one-off. 
Worth more.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2018)

Morning. I'm here at the seaside where there will be lots of noisy planes flying around. I enjoy that sort of thing!
We came down here yesterday after my injection. We managed to see some night flying with fireworks at dusk which was really good! Sorry no pictures as I'm using a tablet.
I pulled the wrong light switch in my not with it state and almost had nurses rushing around. Soon sorted when my wife told them that some daft b****r did it.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Sep 2018)

Glorious day today


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2018)

Just cleaned my glasses. I spent the last two days thinking the Autumn mists had come early...


----------



## midlife (1 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just cleaned my glasses. I spent the last two days thinking the Autumn mists had come early...



In a land called Honahlee


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> In a land called Honahlee



Well, if there's any magic dragons about, at least I'll see 'em now...


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2018)

Having a plumpitty day today.

Curled up in an armchair with a  and a sammich, listening to the F1 qually from Monza.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, if there's any magic dragons about, at least I'll see 'em now...



o/~ Puff the magic dragon, lived by the sea... o/~


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Sep 2018)

. Wow it's hot.


----------



## Speicher (1 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just cleaned my glasses. I spent the last two days thinking the Autumn mists had come early...



Could you see Puff the Magic dragon?


----------



## Speicher (1 Sep 2018)

Oh yes, I see now that he lives in Honahlee, by the sea.


----------



## midlife (1 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> Could you see Puff the Magic dragon?


----------



## raleighnut (1 Sep 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> . Wow it's hot.


It's 'Off The Tracks' festival this weekend, couldn't afford to go this year but I'll bet it's great.


View: https://youtu.be/IQhR2e0yevA


----------



## Serge (1 Sep 2018)

I've just endured two hours at a child's fifth birthday party at a place called "Funtastic". I may contact Trading Standards.


----------



## StuAff (1 Sep 2018)

I haz a working bike with an engine again (Honda has been at the menders again for a few weeks, electrical gremlin- a different one from the one that plagued me for months- but hopefully fixed this week). Insurance money for the Yamaha came through last week, and when I'd paid the cheque (yes, a cheque, is it the 1990s?) in I'd popped in to the garage to see what news there was. And there, just in stock, was one of these....




2013 model, low mileage (6300- not as low as the YBR-2300- but not half bad), decent nick, decent price. So I've bought it. Looking forward to getting home in somewhat quicker time on Monday night. I've been cycling back, because Litespeed is faster door to door than the train thanks to awkward timetable- fifty minute wait for the next service- but it'll be good to go back to cycling for fun!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2018)

Having a bit of a break before going down for yum yums. Will be going out later to see the night flying and later the fireworks.
We had a lovely time near the beach. A group of us sheltered next to a beach hut. It has been a lovely hot sunny day and the cloud finally cleared to give us a bright blue sky as a backdrop to the flying.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5368661, member: 21629"]Exotic: stalagmites at work.

Not so exotic: driving over them and getting aching knees.[/QUOTE]
Your not sat down on the forklift?


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5368666, member: 21629"]Not yet. Forklift assessment will be done in 2 - 3 weeks time. Some companies have got strange rules. 
Anyway, cannot complain - happy to do what I'm doing now (some sort of PPT driving) for such good money I'm paid.[/QUOTE]
Never liked them, PPT's. Nearly always near dead, not put back on charge, and cut at the worst time possible.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Sep 2018)

Happy Father's Day, Dad.
_Bonne fête des pères, je t'aime papa._


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Happy Father's Day, Dad.
> _Bonne fête des pères, je t'aime papa._


Can't like the post, but I can say remember the good times.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Sep 2018)

Morning. I'm a bit more with it this morning and I didn't pull the emergency cord. 

In the evening we went down to watch the night flying and listen to a U2 tribute band before the evening fireworks. It is amazing the feeling you get from looking up at the fireworks as they burst, it is like you are being drawn into them, like zooming in on a lens.
We plan to see the classic cars this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Sep 2018)

Well I've just started my exercises. I wish all exercises were this easy. I have to drink a certain amount of liquid and keep it in for an hour. Nothing has happened so far!


----------



## Bollo (2 Sep 2018)

StuAff said:


> I haz a working bike with an engine again (Honda has been at the menders again for a few weeks, electrical gremlin- a different one from the one that plagued me for months- but hopefully fixed this week). Insurance money for the Yamaha came through last week, and when I'd paid the cheque (yes, a cheque, is it the 1990s?) in I'd popped in to the garage to see what news there was. And there, just in stock, was one of these....
> View attachment 427948
> 
> 2013 model, low mileage (6300- not as low as the YBR-2300- but not half bad), decent nick, decent price. So I've bought it. Looking forward to getting home in somewhat quicker time on Monday night. I've been cycling back, because Litespeed is faster door to door than the train thanks to awkward timetable- fifty minute wait for the next service- but it'll be good to go back to cycling for fun!


I know the thick end of nothing about motorbikes, but my neighbour has a pimped Yamaha R1 that I've mistaken for thunder in the past when he's started it up. Give it another month or two and you'll be breakfasting at Loomies.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Sep 2018)

On my cycling 20 to 30 and sometimes beyond that laps around my local park i've struck up a rapport with a runner. He just happens to be my footy team's ex captain who has one of the houses surrounding the park. He was the captain when Accrington won the conference to rejoin the football league 12 years ago. Well,when i say rapport he smiles and nods at me and i kind of put my hand up to acknowledge him and smile back. Next i'm going to ask if i can leave my cycling jacket behind his wall if it gets too warm.

Is that mundane enough for you? If not here's a story of some hens being stolen in Rishton Lancs. http://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.uk/news/16617293.appeal-10-hens-are-stolen-from-rishton-allotment/


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Sep 2018)

Another glorious hot day


----------



## gbb (2 Sep 2018)

Washed the house windows, inside and out this morning. 
Assisted in veg preparation.
Played several levels of Homescapes on the tablet in a fit of laziness.
Took some ibrufen before I start to seize up.
Waiting for the 2 and 4 year old terrorist grandkids to arrive 
Sunday dinner is beef for 5 adults and 2 grandkids.
In approximately 1 hour, the house will look like a bombs hit ...bring it on .


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2018)

We're having a quiet day here chez Casa Reynard.

Got the Tour of Britain on the telly, then there's the Arsenal game which is starting shortly, and there's also the F1 from Monza.

Last night's nostalgic motor racing watch fest was epic - 1982 British GP from Brands. In its entirety.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2018)

I have received my usual birthday message from my brother-in law, about the baseball season. We always give each other a hard time about the league standings. His team is first in National League Central, but mine is second.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> *I have received my usual birthday message from my brother-in law, *about the baseball season. We always give each other a hard time about the league standings. His team is first in National League Central, but mine is second.


Enjoy the day.


----------



## Serge (2 Sep 2018)

Just had a bit of a dad dance to Tony Christie singing about armadillos at the Godiva Festival. I still have the moves.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Sep 2018)

Bollo said:


> I know the thick end of nothing about motorbikes, but my neighbour has a pimped Yamaha R1 that I've mistaken for thunder in the past when he's started it up. Give it another month or two and you'll be breakfasting at Loomies.


Errr that's about 1/8th of an R1.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Sep 2018)

​


----------



## slowmotion (2 Sep 2018)

They lost my suitcase on the way home. I'm down to one pair of underpants, no shaving kit, and my back-up toothbrush. I have the First World Problem from Hell. I'll submit an article about it to the lifestyle section of The Observer.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> They lost my suitcase on the way home. I'm down to one pair of underpants, no shaving kit, and my back-up toothbrush. I have the First World Problem from Hell. I'll submit an article about it to the lifestyle section of The Observer.


They haven't lost it, just sent it on an extended holiday.


----------



## StuAff (2 Sep 2018)

Bollo said:


> I know the thick end of nothing about motorbikes, but my neighbour has a pimped Yamaha R1 that I've mistaken for thunder in the past when he's started it up. Give it another month or two and you'll be breakfasting at Loomies.


Guy at work commutes on one. He's not long back after suffering cardiac arrest. Can't help wondering if the bike had an effect...


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> They lost my suitcase on the way home. I'm down to one pair of underpants, no shaving kit, and my back-up toothbrush. I have the First World Problem from Hell. I'll submit an article about it to the lifestyle section of The Observer.



Not the one with my fridge magnet in ....


----------



## slowmotion (2 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Not the one with my fridge magnet in ....


Oh bugger. I hoped that you had forgotten about that...


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Oh bugger. I hoped that you had forgotten about that...


----------



## slowmotion (2 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> They haven't lost it, just sent it on an extended holiday.


I had to sign a declaration that the case didn't contain booze, fags or pornographic media_ inter alia_


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I had to sign a declaration that the case didn't contain booze, fags or pornographic media_ inter alia_


Gone onto the middle east.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Gone onto the middle east.


The lady at the desk was confident that they could track it down and deliver it to our home within five days, no matter where in the world it might be lurking. We shall see.


----------



## postman (2 Sep 2018)

Just back from the Sheesh Mahal Kirkstall Road near Woodrups,been celebrating Kay's birthday,what a meal,oh and what a pudding sticky toffee and butterscotch sauce.Then when we arrived home latte and a cake not any cake but something heavenly from a Pattiser er a pattisher oh sod it a fancy cake shop.It was as light as a feather full of cream and made of chocolate .Brought home by our daughter,a treat for all of us.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2018)

postman said:


> Just back from the Sheesh Mahal Kirkstall Road near Woodrups,been celebrating Kay's birthday,what a meal,oh and what a pudding sticky toffee and butterscotch sauce.Then when we arrived home latte and a cake not any cake but something heavenly from a Pattiser er a pattisher oh sod it a fancy cake shop.It was as light as a feather full of cream and made of chocolate .Brought home by our daughter,* a treat for all of us.*


All of us!!


----------



## midlife (2 Sep 2018)

Went blackberry picking today, results were pitiful. Lots of dead looking attempts to form berries. 

Made crumble from apples grown in the garden for some reason a bumper crop of them.


----------



## StuAff (2 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Errr that's about 1/8th of an R1.


In cc, yes. In bhp: about 8% of a current R1!


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Sep 2018)

I'm warming up what's left of the lamb curry I made last night, while listening to a bit of Journey.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 Sep 2018)

-Two tents drying in the house.
-Three sleeping bags airing out.
-Four waterproof jackets dripping into the bath.
-18 bottles of beer stored away.

Yes, we have been to Wales camping. It was the Twins' birthdays on Friday and mine yesterday. They wanted to spend their day in Wales. We rounded off a wet morning with a swim in Lake Bala. Well, I did. Everyone else declared it too bracing.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> -Two tents drying in the house.
> -Three sleeping bags airing out.
> -Four waterproof jackets dripping into the bath.
> -18 bottles of beer stored away.
> ...


It's only the beginning of September!


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have received my usual birthday message from my brother-in law, about the baseball season. We always give each other a hard time about the league standings. His team is first in National League Central, but mine is second.



Happy birthday @Gravity Aided 

I'll raise a  in your honour xxx


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Sep 2018)

Bought a couple of nice rolls of wallpaper today, so justifiably over the moon.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2018)

It was the third of September.......


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Sep 2018)

I just finished packing for tomorrow's flight to France, and (_c'est un miracle_) everything fits in the large check-in bag and the small carry-on bag. 
Won't be long now before I'm in the Pyrénées...


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2018)

StuAff said:


> In cc, yes. In bhp: about 8% of a current R1!


I used to have great fun on one of these,





Honda CB125s, light, chuckable and quite quick (well it was after I fitted a 1 tooth bigger gearbox sprocket so it didn't over-rev in top) quite economical too..................well it could have been if I didn't thrash the nuts off it everywhere.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Sep 2018)

StuAff said:


> Guy at work commutes on one. He's not long back after suffering cardiac arrest. Can't help wondering if the bike had an effect...



Possibly but my experience of the early and best R1 is omg life is good and your heart was the least of your worries


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Sep 2018)

Lovely morning for the cycle commute, i love September weather


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I used to have great fun on one of these,
> 
> 
> View attachment 428281
> ...




I did 27k on my yami RS 100 i think i lived on the thing


----------



## Katherine (3 Sep 2018)

I got my bike out of the garage and set up the whirly gig. Then I realised that it felt like rain. Hm . So I came in to check the forecast and it is 63% going to rain today. So, washing is now in the dryer and I've put my bike away.
First day back at school. Groan. Sigh.


----------



## mybike (3 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> Went blackberry picking today, results were pitiful. Lots of dead looking attempts to form berries.
> 
> Made crumble from apples grown in the garden for some reason a bumper crop of them.



The blackberrys were better a few weeks ago, but not great even then.


----------



## mybike (3 Sep 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> -Two tents drying in the house.
> -Three sleeping bags airing out.
> -Four waterproof jackets dripping into the bath.
> -18 bottles of beer stored away.
> ...



'twas my grandson's on Sunday, they went camping at the weekend too. Apparently there were noisy campers there.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have received my usual birthday message from my brother-in law, about the baseball season. We always give each other a hard time about the league standings. His team is first in National League Central, but mine is second.


A belated Happy Birthday from me.


----------



## postman (3 Sep 2018)

Going out to 'arrowgate or is it Harrowgate,anyway,meeting up with my cycling buddy Dave.Shame his bike is at Halfords having two slick tyres put on.So it is a freebie ride on the very very posh number 36 bus.Might even go to Betty's Cafe,and stick my nose up against the window and see how the other half live,then go to Greggs.It is a very long time since i was in Harrogate looking forward to it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2018)

Not much to do on a wet miserable Monday, so i've been playing guess the distance between towns/cities road wise,not as the crow flies. My nearest so far was my guess of 67 miles between Morecambe and Carlisle. With the correct distance being 68 miles.https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=how+far+rom+morecambe+to+carlisle?&oq=how+far&aqs=chrome.0.69i59j0j35i39j0l3.7170j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## slowmotion (3 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> It was the third of September.......


That day I'll always remember.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2018)

Today, we are celebrating Madam Poppy's 9th birthday here chez Casa Reynard.






Tuna, squid and prawns have been duly bought, and we will all share them later.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2018)

Poppy


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2018)

Many happy returns of the day, Poppy!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A belated Happy Birthday from me.


Thanks!


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2018)

I am having a 

Then it's back to the sewing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2018)

Sketching, then going to big box store to look for a more modern tent.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have received my usual birthday message from my brother-in law, about the baseball season. We always give each other a hard time about the league standings. His team is first in National League Central, but mine is second.


Happy Birthday Yesterday day!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2018)

Labor day in the U.S., because May 1 would make us all turn into commies. Or so it was feared.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Happy Birthday Yesterday day!


Many thanks!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Sep 2018)

I'm back ! We had a lovely time down in Bournemouth in the hot sun watching the aircraft. Saturday was really busy and we had a chance to see 2 peeps demonstrating those jet pack things. They flew from Bournemouth pier towards Boscombe , but then it was a case of . Ooh! He's fallen in the wahtah!
Sunday wasn't as busy but was hotter. There was plenty of space on the beach which seemed unusual for a Bournemouth Air Festival. We normally get hemmed in. It might have been due tonthe Red Arrows not being there.
I now have to wash my car as some birds have autographed it!


----------



## Speicher (3 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> It was the third of September.......



A day I'll always remember …


----------



## Illaveago (3 Sep 2018)

It is our welding aniversary tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Sep 2018)

Some Bournemouth stuff.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2018)

Gotta stop sewing... This colour-shifting satin is making me go all cross-eyed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2018)

Bought a new tent. And waterproofer, and tent stakes, and seam sealer,...


----------



## Katherine (3 Sep 2018)

Happy yesterday Birthday @Gravity Aided.

Clearing the loft is hard work and a slow process. I've just taken a car load to the tip*. But it is very cathartic.
* I say tip but it's a recycling centre.


----------



## Asa Post (3 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have received my usual birthday message from my brother-in law, about the baseball season. We always give each other a hard time about the league standings. His team is first in National League Central, but mine is second.


Cubs and Cards, huh? And not quite first and second any more, after the Reds came through in extra innings.

I watched the Cubs beat the Phillies on Sunday. I don't think you can catch them.

A wild card is possible, but the Rockies are closing in. You really need to beat the Nationals today, which shouldn't be too difficult, even with Scherzer pitching.


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2018)

I've broken a spoke on my Brompton


----------



## Illaveago (3 Sep 2018)

We got the quantities for my exercises wrong. I have to drink 1 litre of water in 5minutes and hold it in for an hour!

I could drown at this rate !


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I just finished packing for tomorrow's flight to France, and (_c'est un miracle_) everything fits in the large check-in bag and the small carry-on bag.
> Won't be long now before I'm in the Pyrénées...
> View attachment 428280


Saddle packed?


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We got the quantities for my exercises wrong. I have to drink 1 litre of water in 5minutes and hold it in for an hour!
> 
> I could drown at this rate !


Every hour!!


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is our* welding aniversary *tomorrow.


Arc or MIG?


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Arc or MIG?


Gas.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I just finished packing for tomorrow's flight to France, and (_c'est un miracle_) everything fits in the large check-in bag and the small carry-on bag.
> Won't be long now before I'm in the Pyrénées...
> View attachment 428280


Bon vacance!


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2018)

Whoops, snapped chain. Decided to oil the MTB from the weekend ride, and I may just have ridden at least 10 miles on half an attached link. New chain ordered, but I feel it may get expensive and a new 10 speed cassette might be needed !


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We got the quantities for my exercises wrong. I have to drink 1 litre of water in 5minutes and hold it in for an hour!
> 
> I could drown at this rate !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Sep 2018)

A 1960's song by the Moody Blues springs to mind at the moment. 


" Go Now!"


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm back ! We had a lovely time down in Bournemouth in the hot sun watching the aircraft. Saturday was really busy and we had a chance to see 2 peeps demonstrating those jet pack things. They flew from Bournemouth pier towards Boscombe , but then it was a case of . Ooh! He's fallen in the wahtah!
> Sunday wasn't as busy but was hotter. There was plenty of space on the beach which seemed unusual for a Bournemouth Air Festival. We normally get hemmed in. It might have been due tonthe Red Arrows not being there.
> I now have to wash my car as some birds have autographed it!



I had my car autographed by the local birds a few weeks ago, trouble was they had been at the local berries, my nice shiny white car ended up sporting large purple spots like it had gone down with some nasty disease, and they were a bugger to wash off.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Sep 2018)

Rejoice......just rejoice.......

It has returned.






BTW, it seems that somebody stole the fridge magnet.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Rejoice......just rejoice.......
> 
> It has returned.
> View attachment 428418
> ...


Small coloured tie wraps, in odd/hard to replace easily colours. Fasten the zippers together, easy tell if anyone has opened it then.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Small coloured tie wraps, in odd/hard to replace easily colours. Fasten the zippers together, easy tell if anyone has opened it then.


My sister worked as cabin crew for BA for her entire working life. Back in the early days, when baggage handlers had a certain reputation, BA staff didn't bother to lock their cases. They just left a note inside marked "Crew".


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> My sister worked as cabin crew for BA for her entire working life. Back in the early days, when baggage handlers had a certain reputation, BA staff didn't bother to lock their cases. They just left a note inside marked "Crew".



View: https://youtu.be/gzckZcYdDHI


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2018)

Asa Post said:


> Cubs and Cards, huh? And not quite first and second any more, after the Reds came through in extra innings.
> 
> I watched the Cubs beat the Phillies on Sunday. I don't think you can catch them.
> 
> A wild card is possible, but the Rockies are closing in. You really need to beat the Nationals today, which shouldn't be too difficult, even with Scherzer pitching.


Nah, we lost just the same. I think post season is out of the question.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2018)

I did bar be que some pork ribs, however. Well, I grilled them. I also bought a three man tent at Wal Mart, as I don't like to hang on to tents too long or use them alot, I figure it will do fine.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Saddle packed?


Yes, and everything else on my checklist, which gets more comprehensive with each one of these trips I do. I don't get obssessive about it or anything, it's just that if I remember to take everything, I can just relax and enjoy the trip all the more. 



Grant Fondo said:


> Bon vacance!


Merci beaucoup, Monsieur Fondo.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2018)

Which seat is yours


Shut Up Legs said:


> Yes, and everything else on my checklist, which gets more comprehensive with each one of these trips I do. I don't get obssessive about it or anything, it's just that if I remember to take everything, I can just relax and enjoy the trip all the more.
> 
> 
> Merci beaucoup, Monsieur Fondo.


Reckon you'll get some sleep, whilst airbourne this time?

Which seat is yours?


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2018)

Having a late night  before bed.

Sinuses playing up again, no wonder I felt so tired earlier...


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Having a late night  before bed.
> 
> Sinuses playing up again, no wonder I felt so tired earlier...


Coffee or tea?


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Coffee or tea?



Tea, of course.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Tea, of course.


Good choice.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Which seat is yours
> Reckon you'll get some sleep, whilst airbourne this time?
> 
> Which seat is yours?
> View attachment 428443


A row 51 seat. Pick the two seats at the side of the aircraft. The aisle gets wider at that point and you can stretch your legs. If you are lucky, you can see the coast of Greenland and the glaciers calving icebergs into the sea. The loos are not too close, and the kitchen is handy if you want a tomato juice when the trolley isn't operating.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Sep 2018)

18K.  For a price, of course. The other long legs are similar: I paid extra to get slightly better seats. As for sleep: probably not. Even with earplugs, eye mask, blanket and neck pillow, I never have much success at sleeping on long-haul flights.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Sep 2018)

Row 51 @Shut Up Legs ! By the window! 

Trust me.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Row 51 @Shut Up Legs ! By the window!
> 
> Trust me.


On that plane, row 51 would have me hanging on to the tailfins for dear life, and freezing into an icicle.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Sep 2018)

By the windows


Shut Up Legs said:


> On that plane, row 51 would have me hanging on to the tailfins for dear life, and freezing into an icicle.


Closer to the icebergs of Greenland. Think yourself lucky!

Ooops, wrong plane.

Edit: Row 41 or 42 would be good. By the windows!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2018)

Morning! I'm going to be like a sore with a bear head later. I have been awake since 1 o' clock! 
It wasn't a good idea to try drinking a litre of water in the evening and holding it in for an hour. I seem to have passed that with flying colours. Not only did I achieve 1 hour but several. Well until 1 o'clock! Since that time the record has changed to Cat Stevens singing " I Can't Keep It in ! "
I wonder what other 60's and 70's records I will encounter ?


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Rejoice......just rejoice.......
> 
> It has returned.
> View attachment 428418
> ...


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Sep 2018)

Schools back today, traffic chaos resumes.

B12 injection later,im ready for that


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2018)

Yesterday I was painting white markings on the steps in the theatre, and inevitably some spashed on my black clothes.

Anyone know of a good way to remove acrylic paint from clothes? I've used alcohol in the past but I'm open to other offers...


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Sep 2018)

I'm on the train.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yesterday I was painting white markings on the steps in the theatre, and inevitably some spashed on my black clothes.
> 
> Anyone know of a good way to remove acrylic paint from clothes? I've used alcohol in the past but I'm open to other offers...


I shouldn't resort to alcohol, it will only make matters worse and you will end up with a splitting headache .


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! I'm going to be like a sore with a bear head later. I have been awake since 1 o' clock!
> It wasn't a good idea to try drinking a litre of water in the evening and holding it in for an hour. I seem to have passed that with flying colours. Not only did I achieve 1 hour but several. Well until 1 o'clock! Since that time the record has changed to Cat Stevens singing " I Can't Keep It in ! "
> I wonder what other 60's and 70's records I will encounter ?


Dambusters March, Cool Clear Water...


----------



## StuAff (4 Sep 2018)

Bollo said:


> Give it another month or two and you'll be breakfasting at Loomies.


Had a look at this week's Motorcycle News yesterday. A load of route suggestions (round the IOW...hmmm....) including one that was simply the entire length of the A272. Recommended stop was Loomies (boxout caption 'Stop at Loomies. It's the law.').


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2018)

The Boss is prowling: we need to make more office space because the social security office is sending more people to be trained in office type things. I'll be moving with the maintenance manager and technical manager and we need to design and build our own enclosed (ish) space in an existing office so we can do confidential stuff.

We are supposed to design and build it ourselves. I think the boss may regret that idea: suggestions of sofas and flat screen TV's are floating about...


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2018)

Could you use some washing up liquid and work it in with your fingers, like cleaning a paintbrush. Or try a little bit of brush cleaner very carefully in a small area.


classic33 said:


> Dambusters March, Cool Clear Water...


Dusty Springfield's Little by Little sprang to mind.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Could you use some washing up liquid and work it in with your fingers, like cleaning a paintbrush. Or try a little bit of brush cleaner very carefully in a small area.
> 
> Dusty Springfield's Little by Little sprang to mind.


Sure it's not 'When The Levee Breaks'


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I shouldn't resort to alcohol, it will only make matters worse and you will end up with a splitting headache .



On the other hand I suppose I wouldn't _care _that I had white marks on my clothes...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! I'm going to be like a sore with a bear head later. I have been awake since 1 o' clock!
> It wasn't a good idea to try drinking a litre of water in the evening and holding it in for an hour. I seem to have passed that with flying colours. Not only did I achieve 1 hour but several. Well until 1 o'clock! Since that time the record has changed to Cat Stevens singing " I Can't Keep It in ! "
> I wonder what other 60's and 70's records I will encounter ?


_Washington Square,_ by The Village Stompers.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2018)

Writing reports.

Bored.


----------



## MikeG (4 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Writing reports.
> 
> Bored.



Reports? The new academic year starts this week. You're either extremely early, or extremely late.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Sep 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> View attachment 428444
> 
> 
> 18K.  For a price, of course. The other long legs are similar: I paid extra to get slightly better seats. As for sleep: probably not. Even with earplugs, eye mask, blanket and neck pillow, I never have much success at sleeping on long-haul flights.



Me neither, usually arrive feeling very


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Reports? The new academic year starts this week. You're either extremely early, or extremely late.



Social reports for the (psychologically ill/addicted/generally unemployed for too long) clients where I work.

Not remotely academic, but admittedly rather late nonetheless due to procrastinating.

Like now, for example.


----------



## MikeG (4 Sep 2018)

I'd procrastinate too, but I've just got to go and do something first..........


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2018)

Lunch (prawn & avocado sammich, tea and a banana) down the hatch. Now watching the ToB.

I really ought to stop procrastinating and get back to that sewing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2018)

Pulling the masking tape of'f the steps we were painting.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Dusty Springfield's Little by Little sprang to mind.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XFLIh8WbppY


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Sep 2018)

I may have to admit defeat and wear a light jacket tomorrow, my walk home this evening was a bit nippy.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2018)

My wife thought she would look up accommodation in Bournemouth for next years festival and it came up with the Isle of Wight !


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2018)

I really ought to wash up, but I've written a poem instead...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yesterday I was painting white markings on the steps in the theatre, and inevitably some spashed on my black clothes.
> 
> Anyone know of a good way to remove acrylic paint from clothes? I've used alcohol in the past but I'm open to other offers...


Drinking alcohol may help you get over the acrylic upset but that won't stop the acrylic still being there in the morning.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Sep 2018)

I've just had some most excellent pork , spring onion & Eden Chief cheddar sausages from Cranston's butchers in Penrith.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2018)

I should go to bed as I'm feeling decidedly droopy...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Sep 2018)

At Abu Dhabi airport and it's breakfast time! 1/2 trip done now. It's over 35 deg outside and it's only 6:45am.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Sep 2018)

To cycle or not to cycle ,that is the question..


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> To cycle or not to cycle ,that is the question..


Whether it is more noble in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune.
Or to simply just take the car?


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> To cycle or not to cycle ,that is the question..



The suns shining, well it is here, take the bike no question.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Drinking alcohol may help you get over the acrylic upset but that won't stop the acrylic still being there in the morning.



On the other hand pouring single malt on the clothes would be a bit pricey...


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Sep 2018)

I cycled.. lovely and still. No sun tho
Rain later maybe..


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> The suns shining, well it is here, take the bike no question.




Wish I could but I sometimes need the van at work.
Only takes 10 mins more on the bike.
Traffic on the roads am is a bit slow but the cycle route is all wide paths and quiet roads, and almost as the crow flies.

10 miles road 6.8 m cycle


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Drinking alcohol may help you get over the acrylic upset but that won't stop the acrylic still being there in the morning.



Also occurs to me it would get me fired: we have a strict no alcohol policy for 24h before a shift starts because our alcoholic clients are very good at detecting it, and it can act a s a trigger.

Fortunately I don't like the taste of alcohol...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2018)

Almost missed the tram this morning.

But I didn't.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> Wish I could but I sometimes need the van at work.
> Only takes 10 mins more on the bike.
> Traffic on the roads am is a bit slow but the cycle route is all wide paths and quiet roads, and almost as the crow flies.
> 
> 10 miles road 6.8 m cycle



Just leave the van at work.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2018)

Why not compromise and put the bike in the car/ van and take that ?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Almost missed the tram this morning.
> 
> But I didn't.


There is a steam train going up and down the mainline here today. It should be Clan Line a Merchant Navy Class.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2018)

Has anyone done that health test and come out with a heart age younger than their actual age ?


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> At Abu Dhabi airport and it's breakfast time! 1/2 trip done now. It's over 35 deg outside and it's only 6:45am.


You'd time for breakfast!
Using the airport WiFi I take it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> There is a steam train going up and down the mainline here today. It should be Clan Line a Merchant Navy Class.



Any chance of pictures?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2018)

I may have the heart of a 73 year old but I have the brain of a 5 year old !


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I may have the heart of a 73 year old but I have the brain of a 5 year old !


Explain?


----------



## perplexed (5 Sep 2018)

I have to find a box sufficiently large enough in which to store 200 freshly picked apples.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2018)

The joys of working in Psych/addiction rehab: Yesterday I had several people and nothing for them to do, today I've got several jobs to finish by 1200 and no-one has turned up...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Explain?


Did that health test online and it gave me a heart age of 73. The other bit I'll go and ask an adult.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Any chance of pictures?


I will try to catch it later I think it is due to go through Chippenham , down 12.21 ish and up 5.45 ish.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2018)

I'm glad we have some clarification as they have been trying to drown me! 
The information sheet said to drink 3 cups ( 350 ml) of water. So my wife assumed it was 3x 350 ml , which I did just manage! After we enquired it should be 350 ml in total !


----------



## roadrash (5 Sep 2018)

Rusty the cat says today is a chilling day..


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2018)

The cheese leaked out of my lunchtime toasted sandwich.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2018)

I waited until 1 o' clock and no sign of the steam engine.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I waited until 1 o' clock and no sign of the steam engine.



Botheration...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I waited until 1 o' clock and no sign of the steam engine.





Reynard said:


> Botheration...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> The cheese leaked out of my lunchtime toasted sandwich.


Look on the bright side...it saved you from a burnt tongue.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2018)

Well, let's face it, Camembert is much more runny than cheddar. I sort of miscalculated.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Sep 2018)

I'm at the Holiday Inn hotel next to Toulouse airport. Tomorrow the 1st cycling B&B operator picks me up to take me to the B&B in Bertren.

By some miracle, I checked the time about 9 hours into the 13.5 hour Melbourne to Abu Dhabi flight, and was surprised, because I expected the time to be about 3 hours earlier at least. That led me to one conclusion: I actually got some sleep! 

By the way, is it now impossible to use CycleChat over wifi? I tried it a few times, but my phone's Samsung Internet browser app kept rejecting the page, saying it was unsecured.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2018)

That's the litter trays cleaned and today's sewing objectives met.

Now sat back with a nice 

Can't be bothered to cook tonight. Will just chuck a salad together from randoms lurking in the fridge.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Sep 2018)

Problem solved! 
After connecting to a wifi hotspot, you need to visit an http page, at which point the wifi portal sign-in page intervenes and asks you to sign-in 1st. Because CC (a https page) was the 1st page I visited after connecting to the wifi, the sign-in page never appeared, and so my phone's web browser rightly concluded I was using an unsecured connection.
Hope that was clearer than mud.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm at the Holiday Inn hotel next to Toulouse airport. Tomorrow the 1st cycling B&B operator picks me up to take me to the B&B in Bertren.
> 
> By some miracle, I checked the time about 9 hours into the 13.5 hour Melbourne to Abu Dhabi flight, and was surprised, because I expected the time to be about 3 hours earlier at least. *That led me to one conclusion: I actually got some sleep! *
> 
> By the way, is it now impossible to use CycleChat over wifi? I tried it a few times, but my phone's Samsung Internet browser app kept rejecting the page, saying it was unsecured.


Or they swiched planes.

Are you in the right timezone yet, or is it later than your body says.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Sep 2018)

I'm off to bed. I've been awake for about 43 hours (I think).


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2018)

Bonne nuit!


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm off to bed. I've been awake for about 43 hours (I think).


Sithi

That'll be three hours longer than last time.

You only left yesterday!


----------



## Serge (5 Sep 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm off to bed. I've been awake for about 43 hours (I think).


I hope you have a great time. Keep us all updated.


----------



## Katherine (5 Sep 2018)

perplexed said:


> I have to find a box sufficiently large enough in which to store 200 freshly picked apples.



Can you get the big tray like stacking boxes from places like Costco?


----------



## perplexed (5 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> The cheese leaked out of my lunchtime toasted sandwich.



I made an egg and mayo sandwich - I have to report a significant leakage myself...


----------



## MikeG (5 Sep 2018)

perplexed said:


> I made an egg and mayo sandwich - I have to report a significant leakage myself...



Were the two events connected?


----------



## MikeG (5 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> That's the litter trays cleaned and today's sewing objectives met.........



_<Mike carefully checks the name of the thread........>
_
Can we talk about the apostrophe in "today's"?


----------



## perplexed (5 Sep 2018)

Katherine said:


> Can you get the big tray like stacking boxes from places like Costco?



I found a large, somewhere between lime-green and yellow storage box in the garage. I evicted a large screwdriver, a piece of rubber matting, two electric sanders (for true mundanity points, one was a common rectangular one, the other was the small pointy-triangular type), a coiled length of galvanised wire and any number of screws/hooks.

A quick wash and a dry in the sun, and Bob's your uncle, one perfectly sized apple storage unit.


----------



## perplexed (5 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Were the two events connected?



Well, I do like them....


----------



## MikeG (5 Sep 2018)

You like significant leakages? That's very...........erm.........honest of you.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Sep 2018)

I've got this cracking clean container, just begging for 200 apples, any pointers?


----------



## slowmotion (5 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, let's face it, Camembert is much more runny than cheddar. I sort of miscalculated.


Camembert in your toastie! Get you...!


----------



## slowmotion (5 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I've got this cracking clean container, just begging for 200 apples, any pointers?


Twenty foot "One Trips" are the way to go. One inch plywood floors, ventilators..... About £2300 plus delivery.

The only problem is keeping the Hoxton hipsters away. They are drawn to them, thinking that they are edgy pop-up food outlets.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Twenty foot "One Trips" are the way to go. One inch plywood floors, ventilators..... About £2300 plus delivery.
> 
> The only problem is keeping the Hoxton hipsters away. They are drawn to them, thinking that they are edgy pop-up food outlets.



Or trendy housing these days.sod that in the summer we've just had.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Or trendy housing these days.sod that in the summer we've just had.


Some come with built-in AC units to be connected to the ship's electricity supply once out on the briny. Others have facilities to have the container ship's refrigerant supply pumped in directly. It's a marvel. Probably not one that Hoxton types could hook up to.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2018)

I came back from a 12 mile cycle ride this evening with my friends. We stopped off at a place where we had a good view of the raiway line and waited. Clan Line was running 30 minutes late on it's return trip which was better than the down trip. I gave up waiting for it this afternoon and missed it.
Whilst waiting for the train I saw a very large flock on small birds flying from tree to tree along the edge of a field. Some of the birds looked like Long Tailed Tits, so I think it might have been a very large mixed flock.
Clan Line came through pulling 12 Pullman coaches. My camera refused to switch on, but after several attempts it finally worked and I managed to get a couple of shots.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Some come with built-in AC units to be connected to the ship's electricity supply once out on the briny. Others have facilities to have the container ship's refrigerant supply pumped in directly. It's a marvel. Probably not one that Hoxton types could hook up to.



They've had these for students on the NDSM wharf on the North Bank of the Ij in Amsterdam for years. Also there's a block down on Trinity Buoy Wharf and plenty of other spots. I'll be ok in my 3 bed semi.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> They've had these for students on the NDSM wharf on the North Bank of the Ij in Amsterdam for years. Also there's a block down on Trinity Buoy Wharf and plenty of other spots. I'll be ok in my 3 bed semi.
> View attachment 428691


Probably OK on the intermediate floors for some of the summer......but utter hell on the top.

BTW, I went to a container restaurant near there eighteen months ago. Good food, and beautiful Dutch people, out in the sunshine.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone done that health test and come out with a heart age younger than their actual age ?



It won't let me do it as I've had a heart attack.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> BTW, I went to a container restaurant near there eighteen months ago. Good food, and beautiful Dutch people, out in the sunshine.



Yep I think I've been there too In the shadow of an old Dock yard crane which is now a hotel. I've stayed on the Botel a few times, the floating hotel.
Is an interesting industrial, artistic wasteland.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2018)

Here are the photos I took this evening of Clan Line.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Yep I think I've been there too In the shadow of an old Dock yard crane which is now a hotel. I've stayed on the Botel a few times, the floating hotel.
> Is an interesting industrial, artistic wasteland.


We both got hopelessly lost on our bikes in the disused docks trying to find our lunch.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> _<Mike carefully checks the name of the thread........>
> _
> Can we talk about the apostrophe in "today's"?



And not about the sewing?


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Sep 2018)

I've always parked on the North Bank whenever I've been to Amsterdam. Its free and a 5 minute walk from the free ferry to centrum.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I've got this cracking clean container, just begging for 200 apples, any pointers?


Crab apple gin


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Sep 2018)

Hill Wimp said:


> Crab apple gin



Haven't had a crab apple since I was a lad. Used to be a tree in a little wood we messed about in.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2018)

German(Moravian) Methodist Church in our neighborhood had a crabapple tree. I went to that church as a child.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Sep 2018)

The problem with riding a bike around Amsterdam is that the locals are distractingly beautiful.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2018)

I am struggling with insomnia, so am watching old Formula 3 vids at quarter to two in the morning.  

Not entirely sure that Murray Walker's commentary is going to induce sleep somehow...


----------



## raleighnut (6 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> I am struggling with insomnia, so am watching old Formula 3 vids at quarter to two in the morning.
> 
> Not entirely sure that Murray Walker's commentary is going to induce sleep somehow...


You could wear yourself out shouting "No it's not" at the telly with a Murray Walker commentary.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Or they swiched planes.
> 
> Are you in the right timezone yet, or is it later than your body says.


Amazingly enough, I feel good right now, and am enloying le petit dejeuner... 

I only had 9 hours sleep, but it felt like enough.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Sep 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Amazingly enough, I feel good right now, and am enloying le petit dejeuner...
> 
> I only had 9 hours sleep, but it felt like enough.


... and that was a very well-stocked le petit dejeuner. Now to restrain le grand burp.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The problem with riding a bike around Amsterdam is that the locals are distractingly beautiful.


Do you crash a lot ?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2018)

Ha's anyone lost an apostrophe ?


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Ha's anyone lost an apostrophe ?



!


----------



## GM (6 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I've always parked on the North Bank whenever I've been to Amsterdam. Its free and a 5 minute walk from the free ferry to centrum.





We did that a couple of weeks ago, and stayed in Vliegenbos camp site. Definitely worth doing.


----------



## perplexed (6 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I've got this cracking clean container, just begging for 200 apples, any pointers?



Dig hole, shove apple tree sapling into it, wait for a bit...


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2018)

I have removed a pedal off two of my bikes. I know this may have compromised my anti theft device but I needed to get to my bench.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2018)

The weather here is about to undergo a change, from upper 80s lower 90s to the 70s Fahrenheit, with a few low 80s thrown in for good measure, now and again. And the remnants of the hurricane may come my way. Those hurricanes which hit the Gulf Coast often come right up the Mississippi Valley and head for Ontario.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Sep 2018)

Lots of menacing looking grey clouds hanging around above Penrith.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> We did that a couple of weeks ago, and stayed in Vliegenbos camp site. Definitely worth doing.


Yes, definitely worth doing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2018)

Was considering taking my migrane off early and suddenly the weather went from Blue sky to pishing it down inside ten minutes.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> You could wear yourself out shouting "No it's not" at the telly with a Murray Walker commentary.



Yeah, there is that side of Muddy Talker commentaries... Some absolutely classic bloopers as well, like this gem:

The car in front is absolutely unique, except for the car behind it, which is identical." (A rallycross commentary from the mid 80s regarding Martin Sanche and Will Gollop...)

Ran across the 1989 Monaco F3 race... That brought back a few memories.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2018)

Right, fabric cutting done, lunch down the hatch, cats fed & watered, load of laundry put on and cycling watched.

Now off into town (not on the bike this time) to have a bimble around the market, pick up some sewing thread, ribbon (assorted), card, some cat food and a bunch of roses.


----------



## Speicher (6 Sep 2018)

Whose birthday is it?


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, there is that side of Muddy Talker commentaries... Some absolutely classic bloopers as well, like this gem:
> 
> The car in front is absolutely unique, except for the car behind it, which is identical." (A rallycross commentary from the mid 80s regarding Martin Sanche and Will Gollop...)
> 
> Ran across the 1989 Monaco F3 race... That brought back a few memories.


Something similar said about the two McLarens, away on their own. A lap in front of everyone else, except the first as seen, was actually second.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Something similar said about the two McLarens, away on their own. A lap in front of everyone else, except the first as seen, was actually second.



That would probably be 1988 then - when McLaren won 15 of the 16 races. Except for the Italian GP at Monza, thanks to Senna tangling with Jean-Louis Schlesser's Williams.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2018)

The market was a bit of a bust when it came to flowers in general. But I got everything else that I wanted otherwise.


----------



## MikeG (6 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> ............. a bunch of roses.



Who are you apologising to?


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Sep 2018)

Rather chilly today but not enough for the heating to go on.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Sep 2018)

I thought that it was Saturday.


----------



## MikeG (6 Sep 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Rather chilly today but not enough for the heating to go on.



Just to make you feel really cold......our heating is unlikely to come on before late November, and is off again in late March early April. Should be on even less this winter now that we've got a front door.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I thought that it was Saturday.


No it's definitley Today.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> No it's definitley Today.


Don't confuse me even further.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Who are you apologising to?



Sorry, I can't answer that...


----------



## slowmotion (7 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> No it's definitley Today.


I couldn't understand why my GP (see what I did there???) would ring me at the weekend. I had a jet-lagged conviction that I would arrive at Gatwick on a Tuesday. In fact it was a Sunday. It's very confusing anyway. Should I be eating oily fish to increase my failing mental powers?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Sep 2018)

I'm still jetlagged, so got up at 5. Morning all. 

Bertren is a very small and quiet town. Today I visit Col de Menté and Col de Portet d'Aspet.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Should I be eating oily fish to increase my failing mental powers?



Time to open the cupboard under the stairs.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, there is that side of Muddy Talker commentaries... Some absolutely classic bloopers as well, like this gem:
> 
> The car in front is absolutely unique, except for the car behind it, which is identical." (A rallycross commentary from the mid 80s regarding Martin Sanche and Will Gollop...)
> 
> Ran across the 1989 Monaco F3 race... That brought back a few memories.


Apparently that was part of Merry Wa*kers 'charm'.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Sep 2018)

Tired, its Friday


----------



## raleighnut (7 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> Tired, its Friday


Time for a


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2018)

Morning. It is a lovely bright sunny start to the day here, it's that enticing it even makes me think of going for a ride, except that I have to get ready for my first visit to the hospital to start my treatment. I'm going to have a tattoo!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2018)

A certain flyee peep company seems to be doing well in it's meteoric rise in the popularity stakes going from number 1 spot to the low 20's. I wonder if they are looking at their graph upside down?


----------



## mybike (7 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I have removed a pedal off two of my bikes. I know this may have compromised my anti theft device but I needed to get to my bench.



Trying to get my head around one pedal two bikes.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I couldn't understand why my GP (see what I did there???) would ring me at the weekend. I had a jet-lagged conviction that I would arrive at Gatwick on a Tuesday. In fact it was a Sunday. It's very confusing anyway. Should I be eating oily fish to increase my failing mental powers?


Might mean World Domination may take a bit longer. 

The Today we were on Yesterday isn't the same one as the Today we're on today however. But it's still Today, just a different Today.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2018)

mybike said:


> Trying to get my head around one pedal two bikes.


I meant one pedal off of each bike. I sometimes get into a tangle trying to move bikes in and out. There are loads of sticky out things which seem catch out the unwary.


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I meant one pedal off of each bike. I sometimes get into a tangle trying to move bikes in and out. There are loads of sticky out things which seem catch out the unwary.



Yes, when I last got my bike out the shed I trod on the rake and kicked a paint tin.


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2018)

Yay, the old man beats the techy teen !

My son has bought himself a new phone - Samsung S8+ with his first wages. Roll on a week and he can't get the data to work - tells me he needs a new SIM, so I order one. Puts in new SIM and it's still not working. Mr Impatient then phones for an 'exchange'. I say, give it here and I'll take a look. Got on the EE site and requested a Configuration Message to install the data settings. Bingo - phone working. I win !


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2018)

Cool and rainy here. I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Sep 2018)

I'm wondering which chocolate brownie recipe to go for...Oh and red wine contains antioxidants, which are meant to be good for your mental powers. Cheers!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2018)

Isn't it strange how the film title bit of Dr. Kildare used to freeze and that was even before buffering was invented!


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Apparently that was part of Merry Wa*kers 'charm'.



Especially when well-lubricated...   

Having said that, James Hunt was known to nip out of the commentary box for the odd spliff...


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2018)

I've had a cheese and ham toastie and a  for lunch and am watching the ToB.

Got a load of sewing squared away this morning (running up a set of show drapes for the Supreme for a friend) and will get some more done this afternoon. Also need to stick my lycra in the laundry, sort out some maps for Sunday's  (am attempting my first metric half) and will drop by my neighbour. He had a bad fall recently, and so I like to keep tabs on how he's getting on.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Yay, the old man beats the techy teen !
> 
> My son has bought himself a new phone - Samsung S8+ with his first wages. Roll on a week and he can't get the data to work - tells me he needs a new SIM, so I order one. Puts in new SIM and it's still not working. Mr Impatient then phones for an 'exchange'. I say, give it here and I'll take a look. Got on the EE site and requested a Configuration Message to install the data settings. Bingo - phone working. I win !


----------



## raleighnut (7 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Having said that, James Hunt was known to nip out of the commentary box for the odd spliff...



He wasn't averse to the odd sniff of 'Columbian Marching Powder' either I've heard but at least he been a driver (and world champion in 76)


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> He wasn't averse to the odd sniff of 'Columbian Marching Powder' either I've heard but at least he been a driver (and world champion in 76)



Hunt the Shunt also bred budgies - and won a fair few prizes showing them.


----------



## StuAff (7 Sep 2018)

Thing I didn't know I knew, but I now know I know....how to countersteer a motorcycle. Turns out it's exactly the same as steering a bicycle, which I learnt a mere 37 years and however many thousand miles ago, and I've been doing it right on bikes with motors ever since my first CBT in 2013. Which is nice. Also nice, the FZR R125. Not quite as point and squirt easy as the Honda, and rather thirstier (only 100mpg!)...I might still be a minute or two slower on the commute (no clock on this one so not sure) but the engine's flexibility and power, and the easy shifting on the gearbox, mean it's very close indeed. And there's a nice rumble from the exhaust


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Sep 2018)

I first realized I used countersteering on a bike, when I first rode a trike.
If you try countersteering, it all goes horribly wrong!
Pretty much everything on a trike is not how it is on a bike, even down to having the inside pedal down to get the weight in the right place when cornering.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2018)

Morning! I think it must have rained overnight as there are a lot of damp patches around.

Schrodie is having a nap on my lap. He had us really worried the other day as he had blood on his throat. We thought he had been in a fight with another cat but it seems that he had been too good at scratching it with his back paws.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2018)

I now have my three dot tattoos! The Radiologist's found that I was very ticklish when they tried to mark the position for tattoos.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Sep 2018)

TheDoctor said:


> I first realized I used countersteering on a bike, when I first rode a trike.
> If you try countersteering, it all goes horribly wrong!
> Pretty much everything on a trike is not how it is on a bike, even down to having the inside pedal down to get the weight in the right place when cornering.


It surprised me when I let people have a go at driving the rickshaw how a few of them couldn't make it go in a straight line. The one guy completely panicked and was thrashing around at the handlebar until he hit the kerb at very slow speed. All very bizzarre.

With the motorbike my colleagues at work tried to explain countersteering but when I tried to do it how they described the machine felt horrendously unstable in the corners, so I have just stuck to doing what feels right.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Sep 2018)

Off into Peterborough town centre today.
Tim peakes space craft at the Cathedral and an Italian weekend with Various super cars to look at.
I usually avoid the town centre with a passion but this should be ok.
Ill take a few pics


----------



## StuAff (8 Sep 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> With the motorbike my colleagues at work tried to explain countersteering but when I tried to do it how they described the machine felt horrendously unstable in the corners, so I have just stuck to doing what feels right.


It struck me that some of the online explanations of countersteering are just overcomplicated and not terribly helpful. Whereas, if they just said:
'Can you ride a bicycle? Know how you dodge a pothole by gently nudging your handlebar on the left or right, how you corner by doing the same? That's countersteering. It's the same on a motorcycle, be it a 50cc scooter or Honda Gold Wing. Just carry on'.....


----------



## Speicher (8 Sep 2018)

Tis drizzling here today, so me and my best friend are sheltering from the rain.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2018)

I popped round to see my friend and whilst there he showed me one of those cycles with large balloon wheels. I tried lifting it and had to ask him if it was bolted to the floor!  it was that heavy.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2018)

It's been  here on and off all day so far.

Popped to Tesco for a couple of food gubbins for tomorrow's  and ended up bagging 10 freshly-cooked chicken thighs for £1 on YS. The reason? Their heated display unit on the hot deli counter had just gone t**s up and they couldn't keep the chicken hot once it was cooked.


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Sep 2018)

Hi, I’m Basil the lemony Whippet....


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Sep 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 429074
> Hi, I’m Basil the lemony Whippet....


----------



## GM (8 Sep 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 429074
> Hi, I’m Basil the lemony Whippet....





He's got his own chair already, happy days to look foreword to.


----------



## MikeG (8 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's been  here on and off all day so far..........



You _claim_ to be just a few minutes up the road from me (we all know you live in the Basque country)..........I can't say it's been crackin' 't flags here, but it's been dry all day, without a hint of murkiness or drizzle.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> You _claim_ to be just a few minutes up the road from me (we all know you live in the Basque country)..........I can't say it's been crackin' 't flags here, but it's been dry all day, without a hint of murkiness or drizzle.


Yer glottal stop's in't wrong place!


----------



## slowmotion (8 Sep 2018)

I'm culturally appropriating _coq au vin_ tonight.
Je suis désolé


----------



## MikeG (8 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Yer glottal stop's in't wrong place!



If so, then so is yours!


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Sep 2018)

The boss has been checking him out...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 429110
> The boss has been checking him out...


She looks pretty relaxed about the very odd new cat.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> If so, then so is yours!


Nay lad

https://imfromyorkshire.uk.com/yorkshire-sayings/


----------



## MikeG (8 Sep 2018)

That doesn't mention flags, cracking or not.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> That doesn't mention flags, cracking or not.


But does show correct use of glottal stops.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2018)

Enjoyed the Last Night of the Proms.

Now just having a last  before hitting the sack as I'm just so, so tired...


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Sep 2018)

Not a bad morning, had my boiled eggs and toast and thinking bike ride with mrs lon.

I bought some Salomon walking trainer type gore tex shoes yesterday and been wearing them around the house, not sure there right as they seem to be sliding on my heal.
Might have to change these later?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Sep 2018)

Wife and daughter are off to recce the train journey and walk to daughter's new college. First day tomorrow! I don't do trains so will meet them there. A walk to the top of the Wrekin will happen whatever the weather!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2018)

Night night! I 've just come back from doing a car boot sale so we were up early ,added to the fact that I didn't get to sleep until the nearly owls so I'm feeling a bit bye byes now. Zzzzzzzzzzx


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2018)

Totally cream crackered - physically and emotionally. 

Rolled out at 8am, didn't get back till just gone midnight, four trains, two tube rides, a ridiculously hilly 50k (what a totally crackpot way to pop my metric half cherry), a cut tyre, an unshipped chain, two clipless moments - one of which was on returning home. I have a scuffed saddle and bar tape, one oiled-up sock, sunburn and a messed-up head. 

And I squeezed in a visit to the grave of someone who always has been and always will be very dear to me.  Hence the roses I mentioned the other day... 

Now unwinding with a  before bed.


----------



## GM (10 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Totally cream crackered - physically and emotionally.
> 
> Rolled out at 8am, didn't get back till just gone midnight, four trains, two tube rides, a ridiculously hilly 50k (what a totally crackpot way to pop my metric half cherry), a cut tyre, an unshipped chain, two clipless moments - one of which was on returning home. I have a scuffed saddle and bar tape, one oiled-up sock, sunburn and a messed-up head.
> 
> ...





Let's hope you have a better day today


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2018)

Trying to understand the computer system while listening to the shunting drivers swearing at each other outside. It's the regular morning symphony in our little yard.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Sep 2018)

Cycled to work on the hard tail.
Back on a diet get fit thingy again.
I only need to lose about 4-5 lbs.

I think I just did the hard tail does seem a tad harder than the Boardman ..soaked in sweat and feeling a bit tired.


----------



## Katherine (10 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Totally cream crackered - physically and emotionally.
> 
> Rolled out at 8am, didn't get back till just gone midnight, four trains, two tube rides, a ridiculously hilly 50k (what a totally crackpot way to pop my metric half cherry), a cut tyre, an unshipped chain, two clipless moments - one of which was on returning home. I have a scuffed saddle and bar tape, one oiled-up sock, sunburn and a messed-up head.
> 
> ...


Well done to you. 
Quite an adventure.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2018)

Morning. The Sun is trying to break through the light cloud we have here. I suppose I had better get moving although I'm feeling shattered after yesterday. I think it must have been allnthe chatting and making jokes that has worn me out. I bought a kiddies balance bike which needs repairing whilst I was there, IllI have a look at it later.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2018)

GM said:


> Let's hope you have a better day today



Thanks, I'll try to xxx  If I stay awake, that is... 



Katherine said:


> Well done to you.
> Quite an adventure.



Adventure doesn't even begin to describe it.  Those hills were *torture*...  I shan't be complaining about the mere pimples around here again.  But there's definitely a real sense of accomplishment this morning. 

But oh man, I'm sooooooooooo sore. Didn't sleep so good as a result. So having a quiet and reflective day. Might break out the art stuff later and just have a dabble.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trying to understand the computer system while listening to the shunting drivers swearing at each other outside. It's the regular morning symphony in our little yard.



On the other hand, German is such a wonderful language to swear in...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> On the other hand, German is such a wonderful language to swear in...



Indeed it is. Currently using it to its fullest potential while wrestling with Excel...

On the other hand there's no translation in German for the word "Subtle". Make of this what you will.


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2018)

Did I tell you why I chose my forum name?


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> Did I tell you why I chose my forum name?



Do tell...


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2018)

I have a German grandmother which explains the German connection, and a good memory. Speicher is the word in German for computer memory. It is also a word for warehouse. Coincidentally there is a famous cyclist called Speicher, but I did not know that when I chose the name.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2018)

Did the chores and had a nice five mile FLAT bimble to help work out the stiffness from yesterday. Not an incline in sight. 

Not cooking tonight. Tipped the remaining of friday night's pasta down the hatch at lunchtime, think I'm just going to settle for a pot of tea, some toast and whatever's lurking in the fridge that wants eating. There's roast beef, an assortment of cheeses, cooked chicken, tomatoes and avocados. I should be able to put together something tasty from that lot.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have a German grandmother which explains the German connection, and a good memory. Speicher is the word in German for computer memory. It is also a word for warehouse. Coincidentally there is a famous cyclist called Speicher, but I did not know that when I chose the name.



A _Speiche _(No 'r') is German for a spoke in a bicycle wheel...

It can also mean the upright stretchers (?) that hold up a bannister.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> A _Speiche _(No 'r') is German for a spoke in a bicycle wheel...
> 
> It can also mean the upright stretchers (?) that hold up a bannister.


Balusters .


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2018)

CBA with food. Just plumped for  and some avocado on toast.

To be fair, I'm just not that hungry...


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Sep 2018)

I've just been asleep for an hour. I am now awake.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2018)

I've just seen a small Hedgehog out on our back lawn. It is the size of a fist. I think it is one of this year's models.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've just seen a small Hedgehog out on our back lawn. It is the size of a fist. I think it is one of this year's models.


Put some food out for it, if it doesn't reach a certain size it'll not make it through hibernation.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Put some food out for it, if it doesn't reach a certain size it'll not make it through hibernation.


I put some cat biscuits out which it seems to be crunching.


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2018)

Just about to put apple crumble in the oven yesterday with our home grown apples and whoosh, electric off. Main switch tripped. Damn, that might have been the oven. Yup, no heat. Quick google and new heating element ordered from amazon and fitted this evening in about 20 minutes, including getting a screwdriver from my garage. Oven is working for a grand total of £7.49

I did however clean the oven twice with Mr Muscle, nasty stuff. Can't have a mucky oven and a new heating element.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I put some cat biscuits out which it seems to be crunching.


New dentures?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I put some cat biscuits out which it seems to be crunching.


Perfect.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2018)

I haven't watched the news for five weeks. I was idly wondering if I wanted more Brexit stuff, and decided against it.

A feeling of well-being has been retained.


----------



## Katherine (10 Sep 2018)

Feeling less stiff and achy after Pilates, having missed the last 6 weeks.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

Spent the evening sketching. Got so wrapped up in what I was doing that I totally lost track of time. I didn't realise it was this late...

Just having one last  and then I'm heading off to the Land of Nod.


----------



## colly (11 Sep 2018)

Boring ! Been up 30 mins already. Finally got up after tossing and turning for a couple of hours. I wouldn't mind but I was dog tired last night.
Bugger it I'll got out for a spin even though it's raining.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Balusters .


Yeah, them...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2018)

Oh, dear, the tram company is on strike on Thursday. Getting the boys to school will be fun.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, dear, the tram company is on strike on Thursday. Getting the boys to school will be fun.




I was in Belgium when the whole transport system decided to have a sod the lot of you days!!
Nightmare ,ataxi driver suddenly became crime lords


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2018)

This just came up on my Twitter feed and I thought it was too good not to share:


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> I was in Belgium when the whole transport system decided to have a sod the lot of you days!!
> Nightmare ,ataxi driver suddenly became crime lords



Just checked. Elder Son can take the train and walk the last bit: Thankfully the tram company is separate to the rail co. and local bus, so he can still make it. It'll take longer but that's okay. 

Younger two can ride bikes: it's better for them anyway.


----------



## colly (11 Sep 2018)

Well I'm back in. Still not sleepy but enjoying a


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2018)

Morning. They were just talking about body clocks on the TV just now.

I think my mainspring has gone.


----------



## sheddy (11 Sep 2018)

The 70p Wilco steel tape measure _seems _to be good value. However it is a strictly use only once product.
The return spring is so strong that it rips the end stop off.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2018)

My wife is trying to ring the DSS and has been put on hold whilst their band practice their piece of music. They must be getting very good at it as they have been practicing for hours!


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My wife is trying to ring the DSS and has been put on hold whilst their band practice their piece of music. They must be getting very good at it as they have been practicing for hours!



What's the DSS?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> What's the DSS?


 A Damned Stupid System if you ask me! A 3 hour wait on the telephone to speak to someone so that they can send you some forms. You can't do it online and you can't pick them up from the local office.
It is run by the Department of Work and Pensions.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2018)

I know this sort of system: we have run ins with the local one when our clients need help. Most of the staff are hopeless and have to be called a dozen times to do anything, but if they think you haven't filled in a Bt53z6 form correctly, or suspect you possibly _owe them money_, then they're very fast...


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> whilst their band practice their piece of music.



I bet it's yon Vivaldi's Four Seasons.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Sep 2018)

On about DSS and that sort of thing,i'll be informing the Job Centre staff that i'm going to apply for this job should it be re-advertised due to lack of candidates.https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....l-gets-single-bid-for-200000-job/?ref=mr&lp=6, I'll be asking the CC mods for a reference, should i make it past the first stage. I think i could do the job and the money would come in handy.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Sep 2018)

sheddy said:


> The 70p Wilco steel tape measure _seems _to be good value. However it is a strictly use only once product.
> The return spring is so strong that it rips the end stop off.


Did it slice into the side of your index finger as it went home?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2018)

We have been invaded by a little human!


----------



## Speicher (11 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We have been invaded by a little human!



Oooh scary!  What they lack in size, they allegedly make up for in loudness and awkwardness, not to mention messiness and the volume of equipment they require for daily maintenance.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> Oooh scary!  What they lack in size, they allegedly make up for in loudness and awkwardness, not to mention messiness and the volume of equipment they require for daily maintenance.


He's also in suck it and see mode!


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

Finally crashed out at 3am. Slept a solid seven hours this time. Definitely feeling much more human. 

It's blowing a hoolie here this morning. It's not cold outside, but it feels and looks distinctly autumnal.

Today will be a sewing day and a fabric cutting day. Plus I need to shin up onto the loft to get some cotton lining, as one of the fabrics I'm currently working with needs to be lined in order to protect the back of the embroidery from itty bitty kitty clawsies.

Sewing bespoke cat show drapes is just like sewing bespoke curtains. Same techniques and the same "being told what's required", but on a somewhat smaller scale.


----------



## MikeG (11 Sep 2018)

So, let me see if I've got this right. You're going to stuff your cats into the loft to keep them off your sewing. Is that right?

Seems a sensible pragmatic solution to me, but it might be a bit noisy for a few days. After that, you should be fine.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> So, let me see if I've got this right. You're going to stuff your cats into the loft to keep them off your sewing. Is that right?
> 
> Seems a sensible pragmatic solution to me, but it might be a bit noisy for a few days. After that, you should be fine.





Actually, I do tend to chuck them out of the room where I sew. They're a bloody menace when the fabrics and sewing stuff comes out. Poppy loves killing the tape measure, Lexi's terrified of it - although she'll quite happily perch on top of the sewing machine.  They have fisticuffs to decide who gets to sit on the fabric, I have "help" when I'm trying to measure and cut, chalk and scissors etc get knocked onto the floor.

Well, you get the picture. 

They're actually both currently outside.


----------



## MikeG (11 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> ......They're actually both currently outside.



You've buried them already?! Wow.......


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2018)

My next door neighbor
has a giant fluffy cat
who glares at my dogs
when they are walking. 
That's as close as I need 
to have a cat.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> You've buried them already?! Wow.......



I've just spat my tea all over my laptop!


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> My next door neighbor
> has a giant fluffy cat
> who glares at my dogs
> when they are walking.
> ...



Back in the day, I used to have a black cat who used to delight in beating up the neighbourhood dogs. Size didn't matter, he'd take them all on - and win - but generally, the smaller the dog, the less he liked them. A friend's spaniel was terrified of Toby...


----------



## Speicher (11 Sep 2018)

On the subject of cats I have a request to make. If you insist on watching videos of Simon's cat, please ensure that Kizzy is not able to watch them with you.

She thinks that Simon's cat has some great ideas about how to wake people up. I, however, do not agree that being patted on the head by a paw is the best way to be woken up, thank you very much!

In other news I have broken the latch on my microwave door. It is only twenty years old, and is now obsolete. If I dismantle the door, retrieve the broken bit, will I be able to superglue the bits back together?


----------



## MikeG (11 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> I've just spat my tea all over my laptop!



Well, so long as it didn't go on your sewing.........


----------



## Speicher (11 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Back in the day, I used to have a black cat who used to delight in beating up the neighbourhood dogs. Size didn't matter, he'd take them all on - and win - but generally, the smaller the dog, the less he liked them. A friend's spaniel was terrified of Toby...



There used to be a husky who regularly walked along the edge of the field at the end of my garden. He (or she) was a very large husky called Sky, and was frightened of Tasha who used to give Sky the hard stare.


----------



## MikeG (11 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> ....... I have broken the latch on my microwave door. It is only twenty years old, and is now obsolete. If I dismantle the door, retrieve the broken bit, will I be able to superglue the bits back together?



No.

Well, OK, you would be able to, but it will fall apart again within a few uses of you going to all that trouble.


----------



## Speicher (11 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> No.
> 
> Well, OK, you would be able to, but it will fall apart again within a few uses of you going to all that trouble.


Oh dear, but thank you for warning me.
This morning I over-cooked my porridge on the hob. 

Last week I broke the valve on the cistern in the lavatory, and this week the fuel pump in my car broke. Is that it now that I have broken three things?


----------



## MikeG (11 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> Oh dear, but thank you for warning me.
> This morning I over-cooked my porridge on the hob.
> 
> Last week I broke the valve on the cistern in the lavatory, and this week the fuel pump in my car broke. Is that it now that I have broken three things?



No. 

You're either surrounded by poor or old equipment, or you're a clumsy bugger. Or both.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> On the subject of cats I have a request to make. If you insist on watching videos of Simon's cat, please ensure that Kizzy is not able to watch them with you.
> 
> She thinks that Simon's cat has some great ideas about how to wake people up. I, however, do not agree that being patted on the head by a paw is the best way to be woken up, thank you very much!
> 
> In other news I have broken the latch on my microwave door. It is only twenty years old, and is now obsolete. If I dismantle the door, retrieve the broken bit, will I be able to superglue the bits back together?


She must take after her namesake, when Maz saw the 'Simon's Cat' cartoons she instantly said "That's Kizzy".


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

Lexi just bites me on the nose when she wants me to wake up. Poppy goes for the "small block V8" purr right in my ear. However, I can certainly relate to Simon's Cat.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Well, so long as it didn't go on your sewing.........



No, it didn't 

There is such a thing as a tea break, you know 

On the other hand, I'm working with brown fabric, so you probably wouldn't notice...


----------



## MikeG (11 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Lexi just bites me on the nose when she wants me to wake up.........



Bite*s*? Plural? You let a carnivore bite you on the nose more than once?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> In other news I have broken the latch on my microwave door. It is only twenty years old, and is now obsolete. If I dismantle the door, retrieve the broken bit, will I be able to superglue the bits back together?



Superglue would be a dead loss but two part epoxy may work.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Bite*s*? Plural? You let a carnivore bite you on the nose more than once?



I'm usually a fairly deep sleeper and well, Madam can be quite insistent when she wants a whim catered to...

Poppy, on the other hand, is like an alarm clock with a snooze button. If it doesn't work first time, she'll come back in a bit and try again.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

Right... Lunch.

Beef & mustard sandwich, a banana and a


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2018)

Went to the cafe and was told "we only have veggie left" by our Italian cook, who produced something pasta based and very Italian. I ain't complaining...


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

It's gone rather dark here... Reckon it might


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

Yep, it is now  here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yep, it is now  here chez Casa Reynard.



We've had sun, showers and strong winds all day, just what I wanted when I've got seedlings outside hardening up.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

I've given up working on the drapes for the day. I need good daylight to work with this fabric. And I've not got so much of the fabric that I can afford to make mistakes when cutting.

So am just taking some coloured pencils for a walk across a piece of paper instead.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2018)

I went out and bought a second hand Minoura Bike Work Stand and picked up a kiddies tricycle with steering for adults on the back. I'll soon have enough cycle related stuff that people will think I'm a cyclist.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2018)

Listening to England v Switzerland on the radio and about to have my standard "I'm not in the mood to cook" supper i.e. jacket tattie with beans, cheese and coleslaw.


----------



## postman (11 Sep 2018)

Back from a short visit to Edinburgh,taking daughter to new flat,putting furniture together etc.We did a full inventory check,not putting up with the sheet we went through last time.Will say the inventory from the agents was more honest in the state of the place,still we pointed out things they have not mentioned,ie a broken window, FILTHY windows inside and out.A few other things which we want sorting like one very dodgy light fitting i have never seen anything like it,two lamp holders held together with string,any electrician worth his salt would not admit to doing work like that,so i think it might have been a student bodge job.I even de weeded the path leading up to the front door and cut back greenery from NEXT doors garden which had grown over the metal fencing,mind you there are five other occupants and families in this apartment block and it has not been cleaned in months.Also the central heating boiler service was out of date and we have asked for an inspection.Anyway see is now settled in .


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2018)

One more  and then I'm off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Sep 2018)

Got to work at 7.35...fotgot my keys.

Traffic ..holy crap


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2018)

Shinned onto the loft for some lining fabric, cut the pieces for the front curtains and had some thinking time about how to proceed. Working with patterned fabric is so much more of a pain than working with plain... 

About to have some lunch, then need to do the litter trays, pick up mum's prescription, start pinning and tacking the above and maybe find some time to do something on the drawing I'm working on...


----------



## slowmotion (12 Sep 2018)

I've been wondering about nipping out to buy some cheese.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2018)

The one thing I'm *not* allowed to buy is cheese. 

Lazy supper tonight of scrambled eggs on toast, with baked beans, coleslaw, tomato and the last of the crumbed ham.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've been wondering about nipping out to buy some cheese.



Do it, I've just had a lump of Applewood, a bit of strong cheddar and a couple of tomatoes.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've been wondering about nipping out to buy some cheese.


Spirit of Mousey Fecker Future?


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Do it, I've just had a lump of Applewood, a bit of strong cheddar and a couple of tomatoes.



I had some lovely ripe "le grand rustique" camembert for lunch, teamed up with wholemeal toast and my home made mango, pineapple and cranberry chutney


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> I had some lovely ripe "le grand rustique" camembert for lunch, teamed up with wholemeal toast and my home made mango, pineapple and cranberry chutney



Me likey.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Me likey.



You'd like it even better given I paid 16p for a quarter of a kilo of the camembert


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> You'd like it even better given I paid 16p for a quarter of a kilo of the camembert




Someone must be really bad at ordering produce into their shops up there 'cos I never get bargains like you do. I'm surprised they're still in a job.


----------



## postman (12 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've been wondering about nipping out to buy some cheese.




Make sure you wear the right trousers Gromit lad.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2018)

I've had enough working on my friend's van and getting nowhere so I've put it back together. I feel like doing something for myself for a while. My brain is thinking up some things and I'm looking at a few projects that I have started and need to get back to. I'll have to see what takes my fancy.


----------



## postman (12 Sep 2018)

I am going to say i am an expert at putting together Ikea furniture,just back from Manchester today,fitted out our Dan's bedroom.Got to say though,my bones my joints ache,arthritis i was told a few years back to do jobs slowly and a little at a time.All those steps in that Edinburgh tenement and bending kneeling has played jip today,well they are settled in now and i have done my bit.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Do it, I've just had a lump of Applewood, a bit of strong cheddar and a couple of tomatoes.


Spookily, I just bought some strong cheddar and some toms, together with some yellow sticker scraps of smoked salmon. I'm not sure what to do with the components but I'll manage some strange dish.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2018)

*Salmon, cheese and tomato bake*

3 tablespoons olive oil
2 red onions, peeled and sliced
1 pack basics tomatoes, each cut into 6
3 garlic cloves, crushed
400g basics Scottish salmon fillets
2 rosemary sprigs
50g basics grated mozzarella
50g mature Cheddar, grated
basics garlic baguette, to serve
1 bag basics young leaf salad, to serve
1 tablespoon French dressing,

https://recipes.sainsburys.co.uk/recipes/fish/salmon-cheese-and-tomato-bake


----------



## colly (12 Sep 2018)

My nasal hair is making a take over bid.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Someone must be really bad at ordering produce into their shops up there 'cos I never get bargains like you do. I'm surprised they're still in a job.



Hmm... Mind, with the camembert, it was probably too ripe for Mr & Mrs Average's tastes. People here are rather umm... unadventurous and conservative in their tastes.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Sep 2018)

Hmm Mundane has gone all bedtime stories?.


This is the start of year 3 of my career change..still finding it hard to adjust to working for a company rather than myself.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2018)

chilly outside this morning


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> chilly outside this morning



Just fed the birds, and got the bike out, it is nice and fresh, no wind tho


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Sep 2018)

colly said:


> My nasal hair is making a take over bid.




I bought a hair trimming thingy years ago, hair dont grow on my head just everywhere else


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Sep 2018)

The train was 3 minutes late, but has made the time up and is now back on schedule.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2018)

Oooh! It's foggy out.

I was full of enthusiasm last night but seem to have sprung a leak overnight.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> *Salmon, cheese and tomato bake*
> 
> 3 tablespoons olive oil
> 2 red onions, peeled and sliced
> ...


Blimey! You must have some kind of a fridge.


----------



## Lavender Rose (13 Sep 2018)

Working my usual early Thursday - 6:15am-2:15pm....then a nice afternoon of cleaning the bike and practising my bike to run transitions as part of my ongoing Duathlon training! Hoping the weather stays sunny but a little chilly. I love those conditions!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2018)

I think a snail that I found on our recycling box may have a headache now. I wondered what a strange lump underneath the lid was. I discovered that it was a snail so I picked it off and continued to put the recycling out. Schrodie spotted a ball shaped object on the yard and decided it was playtime. I don't think I've seen a snail move that fast before.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Sep 2018)

A few drops of blood are dripping down my right cheek. I don't think that death is imminent.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Sep 2018)

Numb big toe when I got to work, definitely colder . Always get a numb toe this time of year on the bike unless I wear WY winter boots


----------



## slowmotion (13 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> Numb big toe when I got to work, definitely colder . Always get a numb toe this time of year on the bike unless I wear WY winter boots


Best to check for any drops of blood.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (13 Sep 2018)

Got back from a month in Montana on Saturday and my body clock is still seven hours behind.

On Tuesday night I didn’t manage to get to sleep until 0515 on Wednesday morning. Alarm went off 45 minutes later to go to work, which was a bit of a struggle, although the 13 mile cycle commute helped wake me up.

Had a good night’s sleep last night though and now have 4 days to sort myself out as I only work Mon-Wed.

I just can’t stop thinking about Montana and want to get back out there. Lovely place.


----------



## mybike (13 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> On the subject of cats I have a request to make. If you insist on watching videos of Simon's cat, please ensure that Kizzy is not able to watch them with you.
> 
> She thinks that Simon's cat has some great ideas about how to wake people up. I, however, do not agree that being patted on the head by a paw is the best way to be woken up, thank you very much!
> 
> In other news I have broken the latch on my microwave door. It is only twenty years old, and is now obsolete. If I dismantle the door, retrieve the broken bit, will I be able to superglue the bits back together?



Maybe, then when that fails you'll try araldite which will seem to work, until you put a meal in there, 'cos you're really hungry, then find the door won't open again.


----------



## mybike (13 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> I've just spat my tea all over my laptop!



He got you in stitches?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> Just fed the birds, and got the bike out, it is nice and fresh, no wind tho



oh yes it's a nice riding day for sure and it didn't stop me from having a nice 12 mile pre work ride


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2018)

There is a cycle ride planned for later this afternoon. Somebody forgot to mention it to my aches and pains!


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Sep 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Got back from a month in Montana on Saturday and my body clock is still seven hours behind.
> 
> On Tuesday night I didn’t manage to get to sleep until 0515 on Wednesday morning. Alarm went off 45 minutes later to go to work, which was a bit of a struggle, although the 13 mile cycle commute helped wake me up.
> 
> ...




I bet, stunning location for fishing


----------



## StuAff (13 Sep 2018)

StuAff said:


> I haz a working bike with an engine again (Honda has been at the menders again for a few weeks, electrical gremlin- a different one from the one that plagued me for months- but hopefully fixed this week). Insurance money for the Yamaha came through last week, and when I'd paid the cheque (yes, a cheque, is it the 1990s?) in I'd popped in to the garage to see what news there was. And there, just in stock, was one of these....
> View attachment 427948
> 
> 2013 model, low mileage (6300- not as low as the YBR-2300- but not half bad), decent nick, decent price. So I've bought it. Looking forward to getting home in somewhat quicker time on Monday night. I've been cycling back, because Litespeed is faster door to door than the train thanks to awkward timetable- fifty minute wait for the next service- but it'll be good to go back to cycling for fun!


And, another twelve days on, the garage is again full of bikes, as the Honda is back in full working order. Second gremlin (there was a cupful of water- seriously- in the headlight, which threw the voltages out and caused lighting control box to blow) squished, new headlight/indicator unit fitted, along with the new control box that had already been done. Nice to have a choice of which bike to ride!


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Sep 2018)

I'm waiting for the washing machine to finish doing its thing.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm waiting for the washing machine to finish doing its thing.


Whites?


----------



## postman (13 Sep 2018)

It is with much regret that i have to announce the passing of our front room gas fire.Sadly today aged 26 it failed it's annual service.It's poor rib cage that holds the coals has fractured and is beyond saving.Our wonderful gas engineer John,quickly and painlessly turned off it's supply and it let out it's final splutter,it is now at rest,with and orange and red label attached to it's lifeless body.Farewell old servant,i will miss those dancing flames that warmed a cold and bitter room on many a winter's evening.Very soon it will be removed and put to rest.
Going to have to have a latte and a lump of cake,to say farewell.26 years how wonderful.How many Christmas stocking have hung over those coals.Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Sep 2018)

I bought an Italian bicycle, a Corsa(imported by Stuyvesant Bicycles, New York City) probably made by Atala or Chiorda. The bicycle dates from the Bike Boom of the 1970's. Fiamme rims, Campagnolo shifters and FD, Suntour Honor RD, looks like maybe TA or TTT cranks. I was at a used furniture store , and it was parked out front. Although it has no rack, it came with an old set of panniers, and an Avanti handlebar bag. Cost less than my and Mrs. GA's lunch and dinner at Denny's. It was thought to be a lesser quality bike, as had no kickstand.
https://wordpress.com/read/feeds/7337826/posts/1994559141


----------



## Phaeton (13 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> lunch and dinner at Denny's.


mmmmmm Denny's


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm waiting for the washing machine to finish doing its thing.


Is it dancing around like a mad thing?


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is it dancing around like a mad thing?



An old one of ours used to, it would work its mounting bolts loose and I'd have to go round and tighten them back down again, I always knew when they wanted retightening, it would wander round the kitchen when it was on spin.


----------



## colly (13 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I bought an Italian bicycle, a Corsa(imported by Stuyvesant Bicycles, New York City) probably made by Atala or Chiorda. The bicycle dates from the Bike Boom of the 1970's. Fiamme rims, Campagnolo shifters and FD, Suntour Honor RD, looks like maybe TA or TTT cranks. I was at a used furniture store , and it was parked out front. Although it has no rack, it came with an old set of panniers, and an Avanti handlebar bag. Cost less than my and Mrs. GA's lunch and dinner at Denny's. It was thought to be a lesser quality bike, as had no kickstand.
> https://wordpress.com/read/feeds/7337826/posts/1994559141



Objection: This is NOT mundane.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've been wondering about nipping out to buy some cheese.


Don't wonder-do!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2018)




----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2018)

mybike said:


> He got you in stitches?



Just a wee bit...


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2018)

Just having lunch and perusing CC to take a break from sewing.

Making show drapes is just like making full scale posh curtains. They may be somewhat smaller, but the techniques and the faffage are still the same.

Full steam ahead again once I've finished my avocado on toast.

Then it's off to Tesco later to do a spot of yellow stickering. I am in need of fruit, vegetables and breakfast items. And tea. I have drunk an awful lot of tea while sewing. Well, a girl's gotta be suitably fortified, has she not?


----------



## postman (13 Sep 2018)

I am so pleased with myself.Today i wore two articles of clothing i had not worn for fifteen years.Guess what, they still fitted .Ok they were only a scarf and a cloth cap but what the heck.


----------



## Katherine (13 Sep 2018)

The ground is now soft enough to remove the weeds but still too hard to hoe properly.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2018)

Evening. It is getting a bit cold out there.
I have just come back from an interesting cycle ride with my friends. It started out well until they decided to cycle along the cycle track to Calne. It follows the line of the old railway line and I think that a lot of the ballast from the track is re surfacing. It has become very bumpy. I tried to avoid the really bad areas by cycling on the grass. The vibration had a bad effect on my saddle as the clamp bolt started to loosen. Having no tools with us we shortened our ride but stopped off at a pub for a shandy and crisps. We sat out in the beer garden chatting and admiring the view of Cherhill and surrounding hills lit by the low sun.
We set off back towards home facing into a beautiful red setting sun. 
The handling on my bike was becoming decidedly odd! Not only was it tipping up and down but it was now starting to rotate and felt like I had rear wheel steering. The saddle remained in place until we got back to my car but had become extremely floppy. We cycled 8 miles in total.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Sep 2018)

I picked the last 2 apples from our tree today and made Apple and cinnamon scones.
First attempt , and they were good.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2018)

Had a plate of home made chicken and vegetable chow mein. 

Just the ticket after an evening pootling around Tescos. Loads of stuff to be had, but not a lot of any great interest. Was mainly ready meals, bagged salads and burger buns. Still found enough bits to top up the fridge satisfactorily though.

Will get changed into my onesie shortly and relax for the remainder of the evening.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Sep 2018)

colly said:


> Objection: This is NOT mundane.


Thank you.
Sal Corso was a entrepreneur who brought Atala and the such like bikes into the States in the 70's, I'm told.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Sep 2018)

I read that the sea temperature north of Falmouth is about 16C, a whopping 2 degrees warmer than in was in June. Apparently, you only feel cold until your skin temperature drops to that of the surrounding water. After that, it feels quite warm, and it does wonders for your sense of general wellbeing.

They say.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Sep 2018)

Here's one for @Fnaar...…

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...n-launches-uranus-examiner-newspaper-missouri


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Sep 2018)

Katherine said:


> The ground is now soft enough to remove the weeds but still too hard to hoe properly.



I started digging some weedy ground yesterday, still very dry and hard.
Be a while yet..


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Evening. It is getting a bit cold out there.
> I have just come back from an interesting cycle ride with my friends. It started out well until they decided to cycle along the cycle track to Calne. It follows the line of the old railway line and I think that a lot of the ballast from the track is re surfacing. It has become very bumpy. I tried to avoid the really bad areas by cycling on the grass. The vibration had a bad effect on my saddle as the clamp bolt started to loosen. Having no tools with us we shortened our ride but stopped off at a pub for a shandy and crisps. We sat out in the beer garden chatting and admiring the view of Cherhill and surrounding hills lit by the low sun.
> We set off back towards home facing into a beautiful red setting sun.
> The handling on my bike was becoming decidedly odd! Not only was it tipping up and down but it was now starting to rotate and felt like I had rear wheel steering. The saddle remained in place until we got back to my car but had become extremely floppy. We cycled 8 miles in total.




The law of the Sod, lose seat is a challenge


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Sep 2018)

Might have lunch at Sandringham today..not decided yet.
Definitely going to see the Sea though


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> Might have lunch at Sandringham today..not decided yet.
> Definitely going to see the Sea though


Does the sea come in as far as Sandringham ?


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> Might have lunch at Sandringham today..not decided yet.
> Definitely going to see the Sea though


Fish and Chips at the harbour in Wells Next The Sea.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (14 Sep 2018)

Proud dad moment. My son has just set off with some other swots to look around Oxford University. Funny, they never invited me to do the same!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2018)

Schrodie was just showing me that you don't need fancy computer games to have fun, as he chased a runner bean around the kitchen. You just need imagination !


----------



## mybike (14 Sep 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 429833



You can ask ....


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2018)

mybike said:


> You can ask ....


He was objecting to the development near his new house.


----------



## mybike (14 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> Might have lunch at Sandringham today..not decided yet.
> Definitely going to see the Sea though



Preferred Houghton Hall personally. I spent four years in the area at school but until the year before last hadn't seen much of the area.



Illaveago said:


> Does the sea come in as far as Sandringham ?



No.



raleighnut said:


> Fish and Chips at the harbour in Wells Next The Sea.



Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Sep 2018)

I have this urge to go out and buy one of those Vesta Risottos(if they still make them). I just fancy one for some reason.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I have this urge to go out and buy one of those Vesta Risottos(if they still make them). I just fancy one for some reason.


They do, you know.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> They do, you know.


I've found a tin of butterscotch Angel Delight(the best flavour they ever made IMO!) in my cupboard. it's full and has 12 servings,so i'm making that up to have instead. I think i'll make it to around 8 of those servings,but i won't push it as i might be


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2018)

What's the best way to dry my sunflower heads, and get the seeds out?







?


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2018)

Done some sewing, got leek and bacon soup going in the crock pot and put the last of yesterday's shopping away.

Can't do so much this afternoon as waiting for parental unit to call so I can go pick her up at the station.

So sat here watching FP2 from Singapore and about to have a chicken and avocado sandwich and a


----------



## postman (14 Sep 2018)

Yesterday it was the gas fire that died Today Mrs Postman informs me the washing machine has died.Thanks to the internet replacement will be here tomorrow.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2018)

postman said:


> Yesterday it was the gas fire that died Today Mrs Postman informs me the washing machine has died.Thanks to the internet replacement will be here tomorrow.


 what's next.


----------



## MikeG (14 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Done some sewing, got leek and bacon soup going in the crock pot and put the last of yesterday's shopping away.
> 
> Can't do so much this afternoon as waiting for parental unit to call so I can go pick her up at the station.
> 
> So sat here watching FP2 from Singapore and about to have a chicken and avocado sandwich and a



What day is it, Reynard?

Let me help you with that..........

*What day is it, Reynard?*


----------



## colly (14 Sep 2018)

postman said:


> Yesterday it was the gas fire that died Today Mrs Postman informs me the washing machine has died.Thanks to the internet replacement will be here tomorrow.



Hope you are feeling OK Postman. I mean...


----------



## MikeG (14 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've found a tin of butterscotch Angel Delight(the best flavour they ever made IMO!) in my cupboard. it's full and has 12 servings,so i'm making that up to have instead. I think i'll make it to around 8 of those servings,but i won't push it as i might be



*What day is it, Accy?*


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Sep 2018)

Had lunch at Sandringham ,cake at Burnham Mkt and am at Sedgeford for evening meal.
I like Fridays


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2018)

Tis Today, the same as Yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2018)

They're letting you have a bit of advanced notice.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> *What day is it, Accy?*


Friday. Why do you ask?


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Friday. Why do you ask?



A religeous observance probably.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> A religeous observance probably.


Chapter 5:2 I think.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Chapter 5:2 I think.



Not a clue thank god.......
So long and curse you for all the Fridays as the dolphins might say.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Sep 2018)

I've just had pink salmon and sliced tomato on toast and a wholemeal flapjack


----------



## MikeG (14 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Chapter 5:2 I think.



No, 6:1.


----------



## MikeG (14 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just had pink salmon and sliced tomato on toast and a wholemeal flapjack



People have died for less, Accy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> No, 6:1.


Oh,the old bread and fishes feeding the 5,000 then?


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> What's the best way to dry my sunflower heads, and get the seeds out?
> 
> View attachment 429956
> 
> ...




Don't know, do you have a airing cupboard?


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Sep 2018)

I'm now having a cheese and onion pie and two pieces of shortcake with a chocolate and caramel topping.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> What day is it, Reynard?
> 
> Let me help you with that..........
> 
> *What day is it, Reynard?*



Sorry, much apologizings. Keeping track of calendar not Zathras' skill.


----------



## MikeG (14 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Sorry, much apologizings. ........



De nada. Ce n'est rien. Don't do it again.


----------



## MikeG (14 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm now having a cheese and onion pie and two pieces of shortcake with a chocolate and caramel topping.



Accy, when I finished my home-made apple pie (loads of cinnamon and sultanas) last night, I knew I wouldn't be eating anything again until this evening, 24 hours later. Normally, this doesn't bother me in the slightest. However, Reynard's impeccable food descriptions have the capability of stirring up some resentment in my stomach ......and then you go and mention shortcake.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> De nada. Ce n'est rien. Don't do it again.



And you totally missed the Babylon 5 reference?


----------



## MikeG (14 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> And you totally missed the Babylon 5 reference?



A quick duckduckgo tells me that Babylon 5 is science fiction. There'd be a good reason why I missed the reference. Indeed, why I've never heard of Babylon 5.

I had assumed a mis-placed apostrophe, and that Zathra was a cat.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Sep 2018)

Look at the muck in here!!!






I haven't dusted or vacuum cleaned for weeks! I could write my name in the dust it's that thick!


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> A quick duckduckgo tells me that Babylon 5 is science fiction. There'd be a good reason why I missed the reference. Indeed, why I've never heard of Babylon 5.
> 
> I had assumed a mis-placed apostrophe, and that Zathra was a cat.



It's one of the best sci-fi series for TV ever made.


----------



## MikeG (14 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's one of the best sci-fi series for TV ever made.




I thought we were talking (one-sidedly) about Babylon 5.............and now you're talking about (early) Red Dwarf. 

Talking of Red Dwarf, as we were. Follow Mike's Theory of TV Comedy: if it's got a colour in the title, it's probably worth watching. Red Dwarf, Green Wing, Black Books.......


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2018)

Yeah, well, Red Dwarf. 'Nuff said. 

And anything with Bill Bailey in it is always worth a gander. Even Space Cadets.


----------



## midlife (14 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> I thought we were talking (one-sidedly) about Babylon 5.............and now you're talking about (early) Red Dwarf.
> 
> Talking of Red Dwarf, as we were. Follow Mike's Theory of TV Comedy: if it's got a colour in the title, it's probably worth watching. Red Dwarf, Green Wing, Black Books.......



Blackadder


----------



## MikeG (14 Sep 2018)

Exactly.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2018)

I was feeling worthless so I popped into our local auction room for a free valuation.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> No, 6:1.


Giving to the Needy ?


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> Don't know, do you have a airing cupboard?


I do. It’ll please MrsPete if I use that as it already contains demijohns of wine!


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

I've not washed my bike in over 2 weeks. SHOCK

Neither have I ridden it. Not liking the 'pain' drugs I am on, but it at least helps me move about, especially at work. Knackered and shaking by the time I get home. I've done so few miles on these drugs. Anyway, some glasses of red as it's Friday - had an 'intense' two days away with one of our senior management teams - Weds and Thurs - got home last night and went to bed. I had a fair few beers on Weds night, let me tell you, mid way through. It was uncomfortable, but it's to make us all a better leadership team - dirty pants aired.....


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2018)

I just feel so 

Hope I get *some* sleep tonight...


----------



## slowmotion (14 Sep 2018)

I'm shortly going to endure the Hell that is inflating a tyre with a fixed head pump.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm shortly going to endure the Hell that is inflating a tyre with a fixed head pump.



hashtag/PrayforSlowMo.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> hashtag/PrayforSlowMo.


Thanks. It was kind of you to set the modest Giving Target at only 62p.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks. It was kind of you to set the modest Giving Target at only 62p.



I was just trying to keep it real/in touch with the populous.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> hashtag/PrayforSlowMo.



60FPS in HD would be good !


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

The best half is out on the beer, and not in. My son is out working in the same City Centre till late. I want my bed..... Can't go... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

Oh still here


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

Pin prick...


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

Hellloooo


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Oh still here


You certain you're here?


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> You certain you're here?



Nope...wanting my bed.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Sep 2018)

I'm biting down hard on a leather belt, but I think I can take the pain.

I didn't turn on the ten o'clock news.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Nope...wanting my bed.


Sleep on the sofa.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm biting down hard on a leather belt, but I think I can take the pain.
> 
> I didn't turn on the ten o'clock news.


ITV+1 at 11pm?


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Sep 2018)

Half steaming on southwold and wherry.
Nice pub meal too in Sedgeford


----------



## slowmotion (14 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> ITV+1 at 11pm?


Nah. I can take on all they throw at me. I'm nails.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2018)

Morning. It looked a bit misty out when I looked out the window a little while ago.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Sep 2018)

Early start today, had to pop to Peterborough to pick up wife's levothyroxin which she left at home.
Roads were rather nice at 5.30 this morning...so nice driving when most people are in bed.

Time for a full English me thinks..


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Sep 2018)

I got a phone call last week asking me to go into Blackburn hospital this coming Thursday for my hernia op'. Then on Thursday i found a letter through my door asking me to go to Burnley hospital instead on the Friday to have it done. Last night as i was going out i found another letter asking me to go to Blackburn this coming Wednesday to have the op' Today i'm expecting a letter asking me to go to Burnley this Tuesday!


----------



## mybike (15 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> What's the best way to dry my sunflower heads, and get the seeds out?
> 
> View attachment 429956
> 
> ...



Remember when my kids did that, there were earwigs everywhere.


----------



## midlife (15 Sep 2018)

Needed to measure something so went to get the tape measure off the top of the fridge. I have kept a tape measure (steel) on the top of the fridge for 20 years plus... Was just thinking why I keep one there, along with cable ties and other sundry items


----------



## Speicher (15 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It looked a bit misty out when I looked out the window a little while ago.



Are you being optimistic that it will brighten up, or have you got misty optics?


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Sep 2018)

Heavy rain shower overnight but dry and sunny today so washing is on the line.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> Needed to measure something so went to get the tape measure off the top of the fridge. I have kept a tape measure (steel) on the top of the fridge for 20 years plus... Was just thinking why I keep one there, along with cable ties and other sundry items


I expect other people were thinking that but were too polite to ask !


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It looked a bit misty out when I looked out the window a little while ago.



bright and sunny here.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> Are you being optimistic that it will brighten up, or have you got misty optics?


I saw a hot air balloon before it entered the mist. It looked all spooky as it gradually disappeared into the mist.
It is now sunny.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2018)

mybike said:


> Remember when my kids did that, there were earwigs everywhere.


That’ll really please MrsPete


----------



## Hugh Manatee (15 Sep 2018)

Does anyone know if automatic transmission fluid and power steering fluid are the same? There might be an explosion coming up!!


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Sep 2018)

I'm perusing OS Explorer 324,Liddesdale and Kershope Forest.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Tis Today, the same as Yesterday.


Holy Cross Day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's one of the best sci-fi series for TV ever made.


Yuh, what ever.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Does anyone know if automatic transmission fluid and power steering fluid are the same? There might be an explosion coming up!!


The automatic transmission fluid is mostly oil, and some additives for the transmission, and power steering fluid is mostly silicone or mineral oil. So it kind of depends on how much you put in, and what went into which, and I would suggest you call your garage, before any explosions happen.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2018)

@Reynard, we all know the best sci-fi show on Tv was "Supertrain"

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUERtAe73NI

I believe the idea of an International Poker Championship may have been invented on this show. Like all fine sci-fi, it was cancelled after three months. It was always amazing how many times the police or hit-men were involved in the passage of this train.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yuh, what ever.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2018)

Feel really cold and tired today.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Feel really cold and tired today.



What you need is a takeaway curry.

Possibly a Chilli Masala or a Phaal.


----------



## postman (15 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> Had lunch at Sandringham




What never with her,Her Maj.Well i never.


----------



## postman (15 Sep 2018)

Washing machine on it's way,SINCE THIS MORNING.I have stayed in all day,our slot has now gone back to 16-30 - 17-30.But i have made use of the time.Cleaned the house like a madman.Did a great job yesterday.I grouted inside of the shower,well just about twelve tiles,the ones with soap scum.I paid someone last time,this time i got inside the shower.I have done a really good job,very pleased with my handy work .


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> What you need is a takeaway curry.
> 
> Possibly a Chilli Masala or a Phaal.



Well, if you see clouds of steam on the horizon, then that'll be me.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Sep 2018)

I couldn't decide whether to go for a ride,do an hour on my static bike or dust and vacuum. After much thought i did neither and now i'm sat here dossing.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I couldn't decide whether to go for a ride,do an hour on my static bike or dust and vacuum. After much thought i did neither and now i'm sat here dossing.


That's three things.

I say clean your static bike, then clean & dust up afterwards.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2018)

It's not often that I post "proud dad" stuff (like, never before) but younger PTP-ette. who is a bit of a luvvy musical theatre chap-ess, got her first lead role yesterday in next year's school production and will be singing the title song (Beauty and the Beast), closely followed by her second main role in a review of The Greatest Showman (This is Me) and then an invite to audition for a role in a production in Edinburgh in November. She's hyper. She's worked so hard over the past few years and it's now paying off.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Does anyone know if automatic transmission fluid and power steering fluid are the same? There might be an explosion coming up!!


I think a lot of them are listed as power steering /automatic fluid. Which one is suited to your vehicle may be different.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2018)

Settling down with a  and MOTD


----------



## Hugh Manatee (15 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I think a lot of them are listed as power steering /automatic fluid. Which one is suited to your vehicle may be different.



And @Gravity Aided don't panic! I should have mentioned, it was never going into a vehicle. I was trying to make the ultimate penetrating fluid. My most recent stove purchase (1927 Primus No 97) has a leaking non return valve that I am really struggling to get out. Plus Gas has been defeated and after some research discovered a 50/50 mix of acetone and auto transmission fluid when mixed into an immulsion is the last word in penetrating fluids.
I only wanted a tiny amount and not the litre on offer. Power steering fluid was from what I could tell at least almost the same and available in a smaller bottle!
I filled the pump tube with the mix I made and I'm sure some of it has disappeared!


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2018)

None of them worked....

a hot bath
ski socks
lots of gin
a Tesco lasagna
a quilted lumberjack fleece
a big coal fire

….a brief dip in the icy waters of Restronguet Creek has frozen my feet for the last three hours.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Settling down with a  and MOTD


Where'd you get the MOTD, and what was wrong with a cuppa and a biscuit or two?


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Where'd you get the MOTD, and what was wrong with a cuppa and a biscuit or two?



The former is adequately provided by Auntie Beeb. As for the latter, goes without saying that biscuits come as standard with the post-prandial cuppa.


----------



## mybike (16 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> @Reynard, we all know the best sci-fi show on Tv was "Supertrain"
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUERtAe73NI
> 
> I believe the idea of an International Poker Championship may have been invented on this show. Like all fine sci-fi, it was cancelled after three months. It was always amazing how many times the police or hit-men were involved in the passage of this train.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2018)

Morning. The weather is out there! Not sure what it is doing. Neither this nor that. A bit mundane I suppose!


----------



## mybike (16 Sep 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> And @Gravity Aided don't panic! I should have mentioned, it was never going into a vehicle. I was trying to make the ultimate penetrating fluid. My most recent stove purchase (1927 Primus No 97) has a leaking non return valve that I am really struggling to get out. Plus Gas has been defeated and after some research discovered a 50/50 mix of acetone and auto transmission fluid when mixed into an immulsion is the last word in penetrating fluids.
> I only wanted a tiny amount and not the litre on offer. Power steering fluid was from what I could tell at least almost the same and available in a smaller bottle!
> I filled the pump tube with the mix I made and I'm sure some of it has disappeared!



I've one of those somewhere. Used to use it out walking, bit heavy but very reliable.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Sep 2018)

I can see patches of blue sky.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Sep 2018)

King William 1V country inn Sedgeford Norfolk.
Near Hunstanton.
Fantastic for a weekend away.
Lots of cycling routes nature reserves and things to see and do.

Off home now though it's only an hour for us.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=king+william+1v+sedgeford&oq=king+william+1v+sedg&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l3.27217j0j7&client=ms-android-hmd-rev2&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#trex=m_t:lcl_akp,rc_f:nav,rc_ludocids:4705098305727980992,rc_q:The%20King%20William%20IV%20Country%20Inn%20%26%20Restaurant,ru_q:The%20King%20William%20IV%20Country%20Inn%20%26%20Restaurant


----------



## Speicher (16 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. The weather is out there! Not sure what it is doing. Neither this nor that. A bit mundane I suppose!




There are days when I can chose the weather. 

As I live at the top of a hill, there might be different weather depending on whether (?) I am looking out of the front windows or the rear windows. I can also see the weather that is arriving from a long way off. 

Yes I know what L. B. Jefferies saw out of his rear window, but I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2018)

Have settled down for a day watching the BTCC meeting from Silverstone and the F1 from Singapore.


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2018)

The weather is rubbish, so spent a couple of hours tidying the garage. Settling down to watch "Solo" (half way in and it's good) and Skyscraper later.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2018)

Touring car races so far have been top notch. The support races have been pretty good too.

The F1 was rather boring for Singapore, but then again, Ferrari didn't really help themselves there. On the flip side, my second favourite driver ever was the driver steward for the GP today.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> The weather is rubbish, so spent a couple of hours tidying the garage. Settling down to watch "Solo" (half way in and it's good) and Skyscraper later.



It is dry here but overcast and very windy.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Touring car races so far have been top notch. The support races have been pretty good too.
> 
> The F1 was rather boring for Singapore, but then again, Ferrari didn't really help themselves there. On the flip side, my second favourite driver ever was the driver steward for the GP today.


The Goodwood Revival racing on TV was good.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The Goodwood Revival racing on TV was good.



I haven't seen any of this year's Revival yet...  Should be somewhere on the ITV hub to catch up on at some point...


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2018)

mybike said:


>



Well, yes, then there's that. Speaking of giant insects, 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4URRp39XOo


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> And @Gravity Aided don't panic! I should have mentioned, it was never going into a vehicle. I was trying to make the ultimate penetrating fluid. My most recent stove purchase (1927 Primus No 97) has a leaking non return valve that I am really struggling to get out. Plus Gas has been defeated and after some research discovered a 50/50 mix of acetone and auto transmission fluid when mixed into an immulsion is the last word in penetrating fluids.
> I only wanted a tiny amount and not the litre on offer. Power steering fluid was from what I could tell at least almost the same and available in a smaller bottle!
> I filled the pump tube with the mix I made and I'm sure some of it has disappeared!


Yes, that should work almost as well, I've only used acetone and transmission fluid.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes I know what L. B. Jefferies saw out of his rear window, but I haven't seen that yet.


Raymond Burr?


----------



## Speicher (16 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Raymond Burr?



He was in that film, but the main character was played by James Stewart.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Sep 2018)

Went into WH Smith today for a book only 1 person on the till and a fair size queue so against my better judgement I decided to use the self serve till. I scanned the book and on the screen it questioned the price of the book, it was wrong so I pressed no, 'please wait for a member of staff' no one around so I rejoined tbe queue, it was still showing the same message as I was leaving after being served! Now I remember why we don't use them!


----------



## MikeG (16 Sep 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Went into WH Smith today for a book only 1 person on the till and a fair size queue so against my better judgement I decided to use the self serve till. I scanned the book and on the screen it questioned the price of the book, it was wrong so I pressed no, 'please wait for a member of staff' no one around so I rejoined tbe queue, it was still showing the same message as I was leaving after being served! Now I remember why we don't use them!



Anyone who can get those things to work should be sent to the ducking stool............just to check, you know.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Sep 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Went into WH Smith today for a book only 1 person on the till and a fair size queue so against my better judgement I decided to use the self serve till. I scanned the book and on the screen it questioned the price of the book, it was wrong so I pressed no, 'please wait for a member of staff' no one around so I rejoined tbe queue, it was still showing the same message as I was leaving after being served! Now I remember why we don't use them!


Try going through the electronic passport gates at Gatwick Immigration. They liked my passport scan, but seemed to take a grave dislike to my face as I gazed at Hal.


----------



## HertzvanRental (16 Sep 2018)

Lucky old deer keeper!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Well, yes, then there's that. Speaking of giant insects,
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4URRp39XOo



I've got a lage swelling on my arm from an insect bite .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2018)

I was just listening to that nice Professor Alice Roberts talking about King Arthur. They seemed to be very selective in what evidence they used in their programme. They didn't seem to take into account the Wansdyke or Offa's Dyke.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> He was in that film, but the main character was played by James Stewart.


Yes, quite the show. All very much shot on one set, like _Rope_.I think Raymond Burr was only 37 in that film, but because of his weight, he was often cast in much older roles, like William Conrad.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2018)

I am planning a new sewing project for when I have finished running up the set of drapes that I'm working on - a motorsport-themed wall hanging.

It's something that's always been on the agenda for a while, but have never quite got round to doing something about it. Have spent much of the evening pencilling out a possible design.

Anyways, I'm going to be intermittent for a while, just the usual. So see y'all on the other side.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Anyone who can get those things to work should be sent to the ducking stool............just to check, you know.



I prefer human interaction but there was a queue so it seemed like a good idea at the time, lesson learned.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5383887, member: 9609"]Faulty Tup ?
View attachment 430376


(i wonder if anyone even gets my joke?)[/QUOTE]
Lol tupping is a pleasant term for it, the Ram will figure it out i guess


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5383887, member: 9609"]Faulty Tup ?
View attachment 430376


(i wonder if anyone even gets my joke?)[/QUOTE]

Confused ram, or sheep trying something different.


----------



## MikeG (17 Sep 2018)

Tupping isn't the only reason sheep get a mark, tha' kno'st.......


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Confused ram, or sheep trying something different.



Well they are sheep


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Tupping isn't the only reason sheep get a mark, tha' kno'st.......



Yes I know


----------



## raleighnut (17 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Well, yes, then there's that. Speaking of giant insects,
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4URRp39XOo




View: https://youtu.be/QXOikSqJ83k


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/QXOikSqJ83k





Cracking film was TDOTT


----------



## mybike (17 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Well, yes, then there's that. Speaking of giant insects,
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4URRp39XOo




They clearly hadn't experienced CycleChat.


I will say the trailer is more exciting than the film.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2018)

Films like that were shown in Drive-Ins. The movie was not the main event at the Drive-In.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2018)

I have left it a bit late to set off for Yorkshire. I hope I can get there before it gets dark as I haven't any lights on my bike.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/QXOikSqJ83k




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqVL8blr-rw

_The Beginning of the End_

Supposedly set in Illinois, but obviously shot around California.(We don't have mountains in Illinois.).


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2018)

Plans changed a bit, so you'll have to put up with me 

Got meatballs and tomato sauce simmering away in the crock pot and have cut more fabric for the set of show drapes I'm working on.

May go out for a bimble on the bike later as the weather for the next few days isn't looking terribly promising.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Films like that were shown in Drive-Ins. The movie was not the main event at the Drive-In.



View: https://youtu.be/LojqhHnmyvc


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2018)

A guy who I knew of in school rode his Trek 3 speed out to Iowa or some state out that way, and saw their boyhood home on a side trip,last year.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was just listening to that nice Professor Alice Roberts talking about King Arthur. They seemed to be very selective in what evidence they used in their programme. They didn't seem to take into account the Wansdyke or Offa's Dyke.


Head NE, over the Pennines.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2018)

I was in a bit of a hurry so I came up the M1.

I am now in Yorkshire.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was in a bit of a hurry so I came up the M1.
> 
> I am now in Yorkshire.


Passport?


----------



## MikeG (17 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was in a bit of a hurry so I came up the M1.
> 
> I am now in Yorkshire.



Sssh.....Keep a low profile. You might just get away with it.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Sssh.....Keep a low profile. You might just get away with it.


Nay chance. 
At least five cameras per mile on the M1.

https://www.motorwaycameras.co.uk/england/m1/northbound/traffic-camera/2007


----------



## MikeG (17 Sep 2018)

Well, he'll just have to slip across the border on foot then.......or make contact with the local resistance, and see if they can get him to a safe house.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Sssh.....Keep a low profile. You might just get away with it.


I plan to do a lot of lying down after that journey.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2018)

Beware of the Fosseway! It is full of road works from Stow to beyond Kemble. Some of the work is being done at night but there are diversions at Stow and Kemble.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I plan to do a lot of lying down after that journey.


In Yorkshire?


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2018)

Argh, winter boots back on. My usual off road circuit is now muddy again. Its getting dark early too. Good ride but my back is now in agony. Lying in bed having dosed up on pain killers and my legs are still stinging from nettle rash.


----------



## dave r (17 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> A guy who I knew of in school rode his Trek 3 speed out to Iowa or some state out that way, and saw their boyhood home on a side trip,last year.



I saw my boyhood home last year, I went on google
maps and used street view.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2018)

I am now rather full of spaghetti and meatballs.  The Musk's sausage meat I picked up half price on YS the other night was just the ticket.

I am also covered in green fluff, as the velvet I was working with was a devil for fraying and shedding bits. Though it has been tamed by pinning and tacking, ready for stitching in the morning.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2018)

Why do cat's bite your toes?


----------



## MikeG (17 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Why do cat's bite your toes?



Is this some weird new version of "knock, knock"?

I don't know, why do cats bite your toes?

Because even cats aren't stupid enough to bite their own. (I mean, can you call them toes anyway?)
Because without an opposable thumb they find using cutlery difficult.
Because they need the "bite-toe, get-kicked" pattern confirmed for the 33rd time.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Why do cat's bite your toes?


Is it a Yorkshire cat?


----------



## mybike (17 Sep 2018)

Mistakenly bought some Italian(?) plums over the weekend. They'd have made excellent ammunition for a swivel gun. So I chopped them up and used this recipe, replacing the water with port.

https://cauldronsandcupcakes.com/2015/03/09/simple-stewed-plums-recipe/


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> I saw my boyhood home last year, I went on google
> maps and used street view.


Ha! So did I. I don't think he had the address for the Everly Brothers Home, he just seemed to know what town it was in.
AWWWWWW. I just looked at my old house again on street view.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Sep 2018)

I've been thinking about drilling holes in the bottom of the wheelie bin to rid ourselves of "Bin Wee".


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've been thinking about drilling holes in the bottom of the wheelie bin to rid ourselves of "Bin Wee".


At this time?


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've been thinking about drilling holes in the bottom of the wheelie bin to rid ourselves of "Bin Wee".



Our bins all have a drain hole as standard.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2018)

Windy outside


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Sep 2018)

Its going to be a breezy one, i removed the work gazebo


biggs682 said:


> Windy outside



Tiz, i de roofed the gazebos at work yesterday


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Is this some weird new version of "knock, knock"?
> 
> I don't know, why do cats bite your toes?
> 
> ...


It was just a random thought that popped in. They do occasionally.


----------



## MikeG (18 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> Our bins all have a drain hole as standard.



Drain holes: also known as rat starter holes around here.


----------



## postman (18 Sep 2018)

The dead washing machine is placed on the end of the driveway.Very soon now one of those scrap vans will appear and remove it.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2018)

I have spent the morning using the sewing machine.

Am about to have some lunch.

Then back in the company of the sewing machine.

There is a fen blow going on outside my window.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Drain holes: also known as rat starter holes around here.




The old weelie bins didn't have them.
When we had the fuel strikes a few years ago a few highly intelligent people in Peterborough decided to stock pile Petrol in their bins, I know staggering , the fire brigade we're over the moon  not


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Sep 2018)

postman said:


> The dead washing machine is placed on the end of the driveway.Very soon now one of those scrap vans will appear and remove it.




I replaced the larder fridge yesterday.

Currys accept all electrical things for recycling free of charge.
I'll take my fridge back to Hotpoint shop as they take big items free too.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> The old weelie bins didn't have them.
> When we had the fuel strikes a few years ago a few highly intelligent people in Peterborough decided to stock pile Petrol in their bins, I know staggering , the fire brigade we're over the moon  not


We had them in Leicester too.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2018)

I think I may be becoming Nocturnal as I didn't sleep much last night but have slept a lot today.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2018)

Right, that's all that fabric stitched.  Now I can start the next stage tomorrow - cutting, tacking and stitching the contrast border on the pen base. My eyes have gone all funny though - bright green is a colour I personally wouldn't have chosen. (Making these for a friend.)

Have also been planning my next sewing project, which will see me nicely through the winter. Ran across some old sketches for a motorsport-themed wall hanging while looking for something else entirely (always the way), and figured that with a bit of tweaking, it's actually do-able. Plus I have some dark green fabric that will do nicely for it. Even better, it was already cut to size and the seams tacked, intended for a set of show drapes that never got off the ground. Just need to decide whether to use embroidery silks or tapestry wool...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have spent the morning using the sewing machine.
> 
> Am about to have some lunch.
> 
> ...



Ah, a Fen Blow.

A good opportunity for you to get out on the bike and get some hill training in.


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2018)

I have a question for peeps on this thread. If someone answers the phone with "Hari Krishna" are they Buddhist? Please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have a question for peeps on this thread. If someone answers the phone with "Hari Krishna" are they Buddhist? Please excuse my ignorance.



Either that or they're called Hari.


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2018)

I think his name is Lalji.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Ah, a Fen Blow.
> 
> A good opportunity for you to get out on the bike and get some hill training in.



Maybe... IF, that is, I want to be cleaning my ears out for the next three weeks. 

DAMHIKT


----------



## MikeG (18 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have a question for peeps on this thread. If someone answers the phone with "Hari Krishna" are they Buddhist? Please excuse my ignorance.




No, no, they're a Hindu sect.


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> No, no, they're a Hindu sect.



Thank you for clarifying that. 

After asking on here, I tried to goggle it, and the answer was Buddhist. This shows the danger of using goggle with limited knowledge, I assume that the phrase Hari Krishna could be used in one language, but many religions, if you see what I mean. Rather like "Praise the Lord" could be in lots of different religions.

The people that I am asking about are neighbours of my Mother, next door but one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2018)

Cooled off a little here for now. The big cool down comes Thursday night. No more 90's F, 30's C.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Sep 2018)

I've started to wonder about what happens to bin wee after it seeps out of the drainage holes.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've started to wonder about what happens to bin wee after it seeps out of the drainage holes.


Some things are best not thought about.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Some things are best not thought about.


I think that the emergency services might declare some kind of Exclusion Zone. With luck, rainfall will wash it away.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I think that the emergency services might declare some kind of Exclusion Zone.


Only if they know about it. It's great for killing grass though.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Only if they know about it. It's great for killing grass though.


I can see the in-depth Channel Four documentary......Bin Wee, the hidden time-bomb.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I can see the in-depth Channel Four documentary......Bin Wee, the hidden time-bomb.


I take it you'll be in it.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> I take it you'll be in it.


I'll travel the world, lucratively lecturing to earnest audiences about the hideous threat that I discovered.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> Thank you for clarifying that.
> 
> After asking on here, I tried to goggle it, and the answer was Buddhist. This shows the danger of using goggle with limited knowledge, I assume that the phrase Hari Krishna could be used in one language, but many religions, if you see what I mean. Rather like "Praise the Lord" could be in lots of different religions.
> 
> The people that I am asking about are neighbours of my Mother, next door but one.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...onsciousness&usg=AOvVaw0iJCq6RbGZvg8s2p6ANz22

I have several friends who are members of the movement.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've started to wonder about what happens to bin wee after it seeps out of the drainage holes.




the big bins at work pee a lot,and if your lucky you see maggots !!

the 2week bin empty has a lot to answer for


----------



## mybike (19 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> the big bins at work pee a lot,and if your lucky you see maggots !!
> 
> the 2week bin empty has a lot to answer for



Lucky?


----------



## MikeG (19 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> I take it you'll be in it.



In the bin?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's all that fabric stitched.  Now I can start the next stage tomorrow - cutting, tacking and stitching the contrast border on the pen base. My eyes have gone all funny though - bright green is a colour I personally wouldn't have chosen. (Making these for a friend.)
> 
> Have also been planning my next sewing project, which will see me nicely through the winter. Ran across some old sketches for a motorsport-themed wall hanging while looking for something else entirely (always the way), and figured that with a bit of tweaking, it's actually do-able. Plus I have some dark green fabric that will do nicely for it. Even better, it was already cut to size and the seams tacked, intended for a set of show drapes that never got off the ground. Just need to decide whether to use embroidery silks or tapestry wool...


Is this wall hanging anything like the D Day embroidery at Southsea ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2018)

Morning. It is sunny here at the moment.
I had a better nights sleep last night.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5385862, member: 9609"]calm before the storm here, all blue sky and barely a breath of wind at the mo
View attachment 430684

first big blow of the season is on its way, 10am kick off[/QUOTE]
Same here. Amber warning and it's feeling a bit eerie out like something is building up.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2018)

Mo1959 said:


> Same here. Amber warning and it's feeling a bit eerie out like something is building up.
> View attachment 430685


Could yuo put that to music ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2018)

postman said:


> The dead washing machine is placed on the end of the driveway.Very soon now one of those scrap vans will appear and remove it.


Is it now in orbit capturing space debris ?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2018)

Apologies for breaking into the storm watch thread, but I have some mundane news to report. 

Our Bin Day here in Hamtun has been changed from Saturday to Wednesday, ie today. 
Black bin today, and recycling next Wednesday. 

BTW it’s breezy here as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5385898, member: 9609"]we may not have a wheelie bin come the night, could be in berwick or something[/QUOTE]
Lol. It's our general waste one today too. I've put it out and hoping the lorry gets round before the wind gets going.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5385898, member: 9609"]

we may not have a wheelie bin come the night, could be in berwick or something[/QUOTE]

Breaking mundane news. Our bin has been emptied and brought back into the garden before it ends up at the end of the road.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5385898, member: 9609"]we've just been upgraded to a 64 
View attachment 430689



we may not have a wheelie bin come the night, could be in berwick or something[/QUOTE]

Yesterday I had to bring the washing back in an hour after I put it out, the wind had picked up and it had started raining, if I'd left it out I'd had to pick it up in Bedworth still wet. Its out this morning but its forecast to be a calmer dry day.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Sep 2018)

In the absence of a wheelie bin thread to discuss bin wee or bins gone with the wind mine stayed upright yesterday I'm hoping this good fortune lasts until after the weekend when the breeze does one


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Apologies for breaking into the storm watch thread, but I have some mundane news to report.
> 
> Our Bin Day here in Hamtun has been changed from Saturday to Wednesday, ie today.
> Black bin today, and recycling next Wednesday.
> ...


Are the TV crews gathering outside your front door on hearing the news? I had better put this in my diary .


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Are the TV crews gathering outside your front door on hearing the news? I had better put this in my diary .


Indeed! I took them a tray of tea whilst wearing dodgy shorts.


----------



## postman (19 Sep 2018)

At 08-20 a scrap van appeared and one dead washing machine was lifted in to the back of the van.Wonderful.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> Yesterday I had to bring the washing back in an hour after I put it out, the wind had picked up and it had started raining, if I'd left it out I'd had to pick it up in Bedworth still wet. Its out this morning but its forecast to be a calmer dry day.


It's a bit windy up here at the moment.


PeteXXX said:


> Indeed! I took them a tray of tea whilst wearing dodgy shorts.


I'll keep an eye out for you on News at Ten!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2018)

In other news we have just heard that there is an electrical fault in Faulty Towers and we are 200 miles away.  Talks are going on at this very minute. 
Do not picnick !  The fault has been tracked to being the kettle.

I had better unload the car again .


----------



## MikeG (19 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> In other news we have just heard that there is an electrical fault in Faulty Towers and we are 200 miles away.  Talks are going on at this very minute.
> Do not picnick !  The fault has been tracked to being the kettle.
> 
> I had better unload the car again .



Any excuse to get out of Yorkshire.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> In the bin?


An in-depth interview, why not.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> In other news we have just heard that there is an electrical fault in Faulty Towers and we are 200 miles away.  Talks are going on at this very minute.
> Do not picnick !  The fault has been tracked to being the kettle.
> 
> I had better unload the car again .


Has it been talking to the toaster?


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Any excuse to get out of Yorkshire.


"Emergency at home" might help at the border.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5386063, member: 9609"]has @Drago avatar just changed ?[/QUOTE]
Oooohh,


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5386063, member: 9609"]has @Drago avatar just changed ?[/QUOTE]
No.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2018)

I've got the washing in, its getting a bit lively out there, and it was dry.


----------



## midlife (19 Sep 2018)

roof has started to blow off the old hospital building opposite and damaged cars below, I'm hoping to get sent home. Not mundane but it is pretty mundane here in the office as it has no windows so no clue what is going on outside


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> no windows so no clue what is going on outside



Apparently the roof has started to blow off the old hospital building opposite and damaged cars below.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Sep 2018)

Went out for a walk at lunch time, it is blowing a hooey out there


----------



## Threevok (19 Sep 2018)

Currently checking which direction these high winds are blowing, so I can let Mrs V know, if I am going to be late (or early)


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2018)

Blowing a bit of a hoolie here - though we're "only" at 45... 

I have been cutting fabric this morning.

Will probably have a fried black pudding and onion butty for lunch.  And several  of course.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is this wall hanging anything like the D Day embroidery at Southsea ?



Just had a look at the website - man, that's really epic.  I'll have to go and see that at some point.

My project is on a far more modest scale. All of 4ft x 2ft.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5386063, member: 9609"]has @Drago avatar just changed ?[/QUOTE]
I thought it was going to be something about Arnold Schwarzenegger or President von Loosecrew or something. Seems mundane by comparison.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Sep 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Went out for a walk at lunch time, it is blowing a hooey out there


Persisting it down now.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2018)

Very wet and blowing a hooli here, I'm glad I got the washing in before we went down the club, I've just moved the pots out the front onto the lawn so the rain can water the the plants for me, I now need to change my shirt as its now a bit damp.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5386063, member: 9609"]has @Drago avatar just changed ?[/QUOTE]


resurrection av...he's risen


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2018)

Just sat down to a nice 

Still very blowy here, and trees are wanging backwards and forwards. Wouldn't surprise me if I've got some branches down that I'll have to clear up. No rain as yet, but it's gone rather dark.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Just sat down to a nice
> 
> Still very blowy here, and trees are wanging backwards and forwards. Wouldn't surprise me if I've got some branches down that I'll have to clear up. No rain as yet, but it's gone rather dark.


Who's wanging branches?


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Persisting it down now.



We have had very light drizzle, nothing more.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2018)

Clouds and stuff, heating up, but no rain. I cut the grass out front. Little tractor was glad to be of use. Usually I would be cutting weekly, but it's been about 3 weeks since I last mowed. Dry hot weather leaves us Friday.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Clouds and stuff, heating up, but no rain. I cut the grass out front. Little tractor was glad to be of use. Usually I would be cutting weekly, but it's been about 3 weeks since I last mowed. Dry hot weather leaves us Friday.


You'll be sending it back this way?


----------



## raleighnut (19 Sep 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We have had very light drizzle, nothing more.


We must have copped it all up on the hill.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Sep 2018)

I'm here in Blackburn hospital after having my hernia' op. I can't feel anything from the waist down. I was too late for the evening meal,so they offered me a ham sandwich. Being a strict vegetarian it was a hard choice,but seeing as i've had zilch to eat all day i took it...reluctantly of course!


----------



## fossyant (19 Sep 2018)

No cheese ?


----------



## raleighnut (19 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm here in Blackburn hospital after having my hernia' op. I can't feel anything from the waist down. I was too late for the evening meal,so they offered me a ham sandwich. Being a strict vegetarian it was a hard choice,but seeing as i've had zilch to eat all day i took it...reluctantly of course!


GWS Accy


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Just had a look at the website - man, that's really epic.  I'll have to go and see that at some point.
> 
> My project is on a far more modest scale. All of 4ft x 2ft.


My wife just said that she really enjoyed it. The D Day Museum has more exhibits from the actual invasion further inside. Whilst in Portsmouth / Southsea you could also visit the Ships as well if you have the energy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> No cheese ?


No cheese unfortunately.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm here in Blackburn hospital after having my hernia' op. I can't feel anything from the waist down. I was too late for the evening meal,so they offered me a ham sandwich. Being a strict vegetarian it was a hard choice,but seeing as i've had zilch to eat all day i took it...reluctantly of course!


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Sep 2018)

Ruby's been killed by a rat! https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co....rot-ruby-killed-by-rat-in-oswaldtwistle-home/


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Who's wanging branches?



The wind LOL...

It started raining about 10 mins after I posted.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> GWS Accy





Illaveago said:


> I hope you feel better soon .



It must be going on for 90F in here!


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just said that she really enjoyed it. The D Day Museum has more exhibits from the actual invasion further inside. Whilst in Portsmouth / Southsea you could also visit the Ships as well if you have the energy.



That's definitely on the to-do list then, as I rather dig the WW2 era of military history.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Sep 2018)

I'm getting tired of streaky bacon in all the recipes I've been using for the last few days. After culturally appropriating risotto tonight, I might move on.


----------



## Katherine (19 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm getting tired of streaky bacon in all the recipes I've been using for the last few days. After culturally appropriating risotto tonight, I might move on.


You sound like Miss K who informed me that she has even been adding bacon to butternut squash rissoto.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Sep 2018)

It's not going to be risotto after all. I've gone off mushrooms after reading reports of Stormy Daniels' book. Cheese on toast it is.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> You'll be sending it back this way?



Fall is coming!
Hang onto your hats, ladies.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIG_vx8k-to


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> It's not going to be risotto after all. I've gone off mushrooms after reading reports of Stormy Daniels' book. Cheese on toast it is.


Yes, thanks, now I've gone off mushrooms for good, unless I find some morel mushrooms.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2018)

I did bar be que some chicken just now, too hot to use the oven, don't want to make the a/c work too hard. I use our deck as a summer kitchen, and have a propane grill out there. Max stands by like some acolyte at an ancient mystic rite as I do this.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, thanks, now I've gone off mushrooms for good, unless I find some morel mushrooms.


I find chopping mushrooms up strangely satisfying nowadays, even giving the old Sabatier a good sharpening on the Steel beforehand.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> It must be going on for 90F in here!


Are you thinking of fetching the Palm tree for a warm-up.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Sep 2018)

Rain and wind today it would seem...


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2018)

Morning. We will be heading back South today. I think we might have upset the locals enough.

We went into Wakefield yesterday for a wander and came back with a few trophies, one of which was a golf bat. I've always wanted one and as it was going very cheap I couldn't resist it. I does say ladies on it but I will put that down to the hormone injections.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. We will be heading back South today. I think we might have upset the locals enough.
> 
> We went into Wakefield yesterday for a wander and came back with a few trophies, one of which was a golf bat. I've always wanted one and as it was going very cheap I couldn't resist it. I does say ladies on it but I will put that down to the hormone injections.


You visited "The Rhubarb Triangle" then.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2018)

Bit a lunch dilemma here today...
Do I put the grated cheese on top of the beans on toast, directly on the toast then cover it with the beans, or stir it into the beans whilst heating them?


----------



## Katherine (20 Sep 2018)

Toast then cheese then beans please


----------



## Speicher (20 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Bit a lunch dilemma here today...
> Do I put the grated cheese on top of the beans on toast, directly on the toast then cover it with the beans, or stir it into the beans whilst heating them?



Cheese on toast please, no beans thank you.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2018)

I’ve gone with the grated cheese atop the beans, but I put the HP sauce on before the cheese was sprinkled on.


----------



## MikeG (20 Sep 2018)

Cheese with beans on toast?

Beans with cheese on toast?

We can't have fallen so far, so fast, can we?


----------



## Speicher (20 Sep 2018)

Yesterday I was at my Mother's house. I raided the cupboard in which she keeps the alcohol. Her days of drinking alcohol are over,(imo), because of all her medication, and her health problems. None of the bockles have a "best before" date on them. There are two bockles of White Zinfandel, but the contents look pink.  Does that sound right?

I also raided the cooking ingredients cupboard, and brought home some plastic tubs or packets of sugar and rice. Again, no "best before" dates on them. One packet of sugar is still sealed, so should be okay. One container has dark brown sugar in it that has hardened into lumps, I shall try it in my coffee. One tub of rice contains what I assume is short grain rice that is a sort of light brown colour. What sort of rice is that, does anyone know please?

The reason for the raids on the qt, is that there are lots of ingredients that will not be used. Instead of having a lot of food to sort, I am doing it gradually, and using what I can.


----------



## Speicher (20 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Cheese with beans on toast?
> 
> Beans with cheese on toast?
> 
> We can't have fallen so far, so fast, can we?



My lunch today will be marmalade on toast.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> There are two bockles of White Zinfandel, but the contents look pink.  Does that sound right?



Zinfandel is a red grape variety and produces a red wine. White zinfandel is a rose wine silk pink in colour.


----------



## Speicher (20 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Zinfandel is a red grape variety and produces a red wine. White zinfandel is a rose wine silk pink in colour.



Okay, thank you, I will be drinking that this weekend.


----------



## MikeG (20 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> ....... One tub of rice contains what I assume is short grain rice that is a sort of light brown colour. What sort of rice is that, does anyone know please?........



Short grain rice is normally pudding rice, but it is usually very pale (ivory/ white). I suggest you make a small batch of rice pudding with it, and if the results are poor I am sure you can find a cat to feed it to. Rice keeps just about forever.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Bit a lunch dilemma here today...
> Do I put the grated cheese on top of the beans on toast, directly on the toast then cover it with the beans, or stir it into the beans whilst heating them?



Also having beans on toast for lunch in a bit. I'm saving the cheese to have on some crackers. 

Actually, I have mature cheddar with ale and mustard. it's really rather fine. I suppose I'd better crack on with eating it - I have almost a whole wheel / truckle of it...

But HP sauce?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Short grain rice is normally pudding rice, but it is usually very pale (ivory/ white). I suggest you make a small batch of rice pudding with it, and if the results are poor I am sure you can find a cat to feed it to. Rice keeps just about forever.



It could also be risotto rice e.g. arborio or something of that ilk.


----------



## MikeG (20 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> It could also be risotto rice e.g. arborio or something of that ilk.



Ah yes, of course it could. In fact, given the colour, that's favourite.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2018)

Right, I am reporting a hungry, so will be heading off to grab some lunch.


----------



## Serge (20 Sep 2018)

Happy 60th birthday @Alan O. I still owe you that pint! I'll be arriving in Liverpool at around 16:30 if you fancy meeting up for a quick drink. Let me know.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Sep 2018)

I'm back home from the hospital. I didn't mind the stay,it was a break from the usual routine. I wouldn't have minded staying a few more days. I'm wondering what i can have done next.


----------



## Alan O (20 Sep 2018)

Serge said:


> Happy 60th birthday @Alan O. I still owe you that pint! I'll be arriving in Liverpool at around 16:30 if you fancy meeting up for a quick drink. Let me know.


Thanks! My family have something arranged and I have to be somewhere at 18:00, but I should actually be in town at around 16:30 and could manage a quick half hour - where will you be? (I'll send you a PM with my phone number)


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Sep 2018)

Camaurge rice is a reddy brown colour. And yes, white Zin is usually pinkish. And sweetish too.
It's what you get if you use red grapes to make white wine for people who don't actually like wine all that much...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2018)

There's been some kind of incident on the main road through the village so all the rush hour traffic/trucks et c the traffic had been diverted/is generally trying to find a way through our street. Our street is fairly wide, but of course a large chunk of that width is taken up by about sixteen people storing their property so that's reduced the width to the point that two cars _can't quite_ pass. 

Naturally all the drivers think their journey is by definition the most important, so they're trying to push through, and once someone is forced to give way then all the cars coming in the other direction are pushing past and they get stuck. 

And then a truck comes along and he's a bit slower, so of course the stuck car tries to move a bit further...

As usual, pavements have become a part of the road, and as usual our local police are turning a blind eye...

Still, we're getting a grandstand view of the chaos. I just hope the blockage doesn't mean someone has been seriously hurt.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> You visited "The Rhubarb Triangle" then.


Yes! But strangely enough we had fish and chips !


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Sep 2018)

Sausage casserole in the oven & northern soul playing all over courtesy of Alexa


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm back home from the hospital. I didn't mind the stay,it was a break from the usual routine. I wouldn't have minded staying a few more days. I'm wondering what i can have done next.
> View attachment 430850


Replacement parts are hard come by, keep as much as you're able.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> Thanks! My family have something arranged and I have to be somewhere at 18:00, but I should actually be in town at around 16:30 and could manage a quick half hour - where will you be? (I'll send you a PM with my phone number)



Have a good un


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2018)

Happy birthday @Alan O


----------



## Katherine (20 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> Thanks! My family have something arranged and I have to be somewhere at 18:00, but I should actually be in town at around 16:30 and could manage a quick half hour - where will you be? (I'll send you a PM with my phone number)


Happy birthday!


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2018)

Whew, that's the pen base finished.  The contrast border looks fabby, but it's fiddly sewing and a case of measure umpteen times before pinning, tacking and then stitching. All I have left to do now is the cat bed, the litter tray frill and the tie-backs for the front curtains.

Now sitting down to a well-earnt 

Chicken katsu curry here tonight, with bulgur wheat and steamed veggies (baby corn, green beans and sugar snap peas).


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Short grain rice is normally pudding rice, but it is usually very pale (ivory/ white). I suggest you make a small batch of rice pudding with it, and if the results are poor I am sure you can find a cat to feed it to. Rice keeps just about forever.


It could be wholegrain Italian Rissotto rice, I buy that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2018)

Pasta and sauce for Dinner. The sauce is fine but the pasta is showing no enthusiasm for boiling...


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2018)

Happy 60th @Alan O


----------



## craigwend (20 Sep 2018)

It's raining, a lot


----------



## MikeG (20 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> It could be wholegrain Italian Rissotto rice, I buy that.



Yeah, @Reynard picked me up on that one, and you're both almost certainly right.

One day, if you all ask me really nicely, I'll tell you about making rice pudding in the African bush over a campfire.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yeah, @Reynard picked me up on that one, and you're both almost certainly right.
> 
> One day, if you all ask me really nicely, I'll tell you about making rice pudding in the African bush over a campfire.


Is it any different to boiling Milk, Rice. Sugar and a pinch of Nutmeg on a stove in Blighty?


----------



## MikeG (20 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Is it any different to boiling Milk, Rice. Sugar and a pinch of Nutmeg on a stove in Blighty?



Yes.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yes.


In what way?


----------



## MikeG (20 Sep 2018)

No milk. No nutmeg. No stove. Stones in the (long-grain & salty) rice. Praying mantis chopping the wings off moths and dropping them into the pudding........


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> No milk. No nutmeg. No stove. Stones in the (long-grain & salty) rice. Praying mantis chopping the wings off moths and dropping them into the pudding........


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> No milk. No nutmeg. No stove. Stones in the (long-grain & salty) rice. Praying mantis chopping the wings off moths and dropping them into the pudding........


Wel trained Praying Mantis, probablly hoping to get some by helping with thee moths.


----------



## Alan O (20 Sep 2018)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, folks


----------



## MikeG (20 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


>



You want more? The water to make the milk was hauled out of a well in a goatskin (by a Maasai boy wearing only a blanket and carrying a spear), filtered through a tee shirt, and treated with iodine, then mixed with milk powder (it never mixes properly, so you make a roux, then push it through your only strainer, a small tea strainer). Have you ever tasted iodine?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> Sausage casserole in the oven & northern soul playing all over courtesy of Alexa



Alexa put your casserole in the oven?

Damn! These new-dangled gizmos are cleverer than I thought.


----------



## MikeG (20 Sep 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> .......Damn! These new-dangled gizmos are cleverer than I thought.



We're doomed, Captain Manwairing. Doomed, I tell ye.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Have you ever tasted iodine?



Anyone who's ever had Laphroaig 10 year old knows the taste of iodine.


----------



## MikeG (20 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> ........Laphroaig 10 year old........



Pickled herring?
You neighbour's dog?


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Pickled herring?
> You neighbour's dog?



A very nice single Islay malt.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Anyone who's ever had Laphroaig 10 year old knows the taste of iodine.


My tasting of Iodine came after a 'faceplant' split my lip as a kid.

EDITED to replace it with Iodine, I had to wait a lot longer to taste Laphroaig.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> My tasting of Iodine came after a 'faceplant' split my lip as a kid.
> 
> EDITED to replace it with Iodine, I had to wait a lot longer to taste Laphroaig.


They replaced your lip with iodine!

That's cruel.


----------



## MikeG (20 Sep 2018)

You guys drink whiskey _voluntarily_?


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> They replaced your lip with iodine!
> 
> That's cruel.


You've never met my Nan.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> You guys drink whiskey _voluntarily_?


No but we drink Whisky.


----------



## MikeG (20 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> No but we drink Whisky.



Anti-Irish bias, hey?


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Anti-Irish bias, hey?


Too sweet for me.

As for the American whiskeys.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Too sweet for me.
> 
> As for the American whiskeys.


Try some mountain dew/holy water.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Sep 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Alexa put your casserole in the oven?
> 
> Damn! These new-dangled gizmos are cleverer than I thought.



Ahh she's a good lass


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> No milk. No nutmeg. No stove. Stones in the (long-grain & salty) rice. Praying mantis chopping the wings off moths and dropping them into the pudding........







MikeG said:


> You want more? The water to make the milk was hauled out of a well in a goatskin (by a Maasai boy wearing only a blanket and carrying a spear), filtered through a tee shirt, and treated with iodine, then mixed with milk powder (it never mixes properly, so you make a roux, then push it through your only strainer, a small tea strainer). Have you ever tasted iodine?



Oh man... I suppose if you've got the horrors for rice pudding then it might be acceptable...


----------



## MikeG (20 Sep 2018)

It took 2 days to cook the rice soft enough to eat. It needed boiling in water first, then washing to remove the salt. Then it needed simmering in the powdered milk all evening..............but it was still inedibly hard, so we stored it away until we camped the following night, then simmered it again for another few hours.

When you finally get to eat it, you have to remember not to close your teeth fully, because the stones can break them.

It was a very long way from the worst thing I ate on the trip.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> It took 2 days to cook the rice soft enough to eat. It needed boiling in water first, then washing to remove the salt. Then it needed simmering in the powdered milk all evening..............but it was still inedibly hard, so we stored it away until we camped the following night, then simmered it again for another few hours.
> 
> When you finally get to eat it, you have to remember not to close your teeth fully, because the stones can break them.
> *
> It was a very long way from the worst thing I ate on the trip.*


Which was?


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Which was?



Quite frankly, if the rice pudding is anything to go by, I *really* don't want to know...


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2018)

Having a late night  while listening to the storm rattling through outside.

Heading off up to bed in a bit as I feel rather


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's been some kind of incident on the main road through the village so all the rush hour traffic/trucks et c the traffic had been diverted/is generally trying to find a way through our street. Our street is fairly wide, but of course a large chunk of that width is taken up by about sixteen people storing their property so that's reduced the width to the point that two cars _can't quite_ pass.
> 
> Naturally all the drivers think their journey is by definition the most important, so they're trying to push through, and once someone is forced to give way then all the cars coming in the other direction are pushing past and they get stuck.
> 
> ...


A bit like Stow on the Wold yesterday!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> Thanks! My family have something arranged and I have to be somewhere at 18:00, but I should actually be in town at around 16:30 and could manage a quick half hour - where will you be? (I'll send you a PM with my phone number)


Happy Birthday for yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2018)

Morning I'm getting a bit fed up with this not sleeping lark. I'm not sure if it is to do the injections or what?
Not much on TV. 
Ooh! That was interesting! They just showed a picture of the two Korean leaders holding hands in front of their flags. It looked like one of them had big red pointed ears!


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Sep 2018)

Wild night ,but no damage to meta towers..
Friday, i like Fridays


----------



## MikeG (21 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> ......Friday, i like Fridays



Yes, it's Friday. Serial offenders take note.


----------



## Alan O (21 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Happy Birthday for yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> Wild night ,but no damage to meta towers..
> Friday, i like Fridays


I don't like Mondays .


----------



## mybike (21 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Bit a lunch dilemma here today...
> Do I put the grated cheese on top of the beans on toast, directly on the toast then cover it with the beans, or stir it into the beans whilst heating them?



All three?



PeteXXX said:


> I’ve gone with the grated cheese atop the beans, but I put the HP sauce on before the cheese was sprinkled on.



Philistine.


----------



## mybike (21 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yesterday I was at my Mother's house. I raided the cupboard in which she keeps the alcohol. Her days of drinking alcohol are over,(imo), because of all her medication, and her health problems. None of the bockles have a "best before" date on them. There are two bockles of White Zinfandel, but the contents look pink.  Does that sound right?
> 
> I also raided the cooking ingredients cupboard, and brought home some plastic tubs or packets of sugar and rice. Again, no "best before" dates on them. One packet of sugar is still sealed, so should be okay. One container has dark brown sugar in it that has hardened into lumps, I shall try it in my coffee. One tub of rice contains what I assume is short grain rice that is a sort of light brown colour. What sort of rice is that, does anyone know please?
> 
> The reason for the raids on the qt, is that there are lots of ingredients that will not be used. Instead of having a lot of food to sort, I am doing it gradually, and using what I can.



Clearing out my mother's bungalow before she came to live with us was much like that! We've a number of tins of chicken soup and jars of ginger marmalade.


----------



## mybike (21 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's been some kind of incident on the main road through the village so all the rush hour traffic/trucks et c the traffic had been diverted/is generally trying to find a way through our street. Our street is fairly wide, but of course a large chunk of that width is taken up by about sixteen people storing their property so that's reduced the width to the point that two cars _can't quite_ pass.
> 
> Naturally all the drivers think their journey is by definition the most important, so they're trying to push through, and once someone is forced to give way then all the cars coming in the other direction are pushing past and they get stuck.
> 
> ...



Yesterday evening, on taking my exercise, I noticed traffic outside our house was rather slow. It had a simple cause, our road and another, both quite busy, feed into a third and a short way down a car had broken down. On the completion of my walk, about half an hour later, the AA were there.


----------



## Alan O (21 Sep 2018)

mybike said:


> Clearing out my mother's bungalow before she came to live with us was much like that! We've a number of tins of chicken soup and jars of ginger marmalade.


At least it wasn't ginger soup and chicken marmalade.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2018)

mybike said:


> All three?
> 
> 
> 
> Philistine.


Did the Philistinians have Heinz all those years ago?


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2018)

Crumpets with jam and cheese is very tasty, too!


----------



## MikeG (21 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Crumpets with jam and cheese is very tasty, too!



Uhmmm:



MikeG said:


> Yes, it's Friday. Serial offenders take note.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Did the Philistinians have Heinz all those years ago?


I think they may have had all 57 varieties.


----------



## postman (21 Sep 2018)

Well here in Meanwood Leeds,it is howling and raining.So i am drinking mid morning coffee out of my Menorca holiday mug.It was a lot warmer when i bought it.I am not bunking off i have just done some d.i.y tasks and stripped the bed.I need to ask the foreman if it's time for the winter duvet.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I don't like Mondays .


Tell me why.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Sep 2018)

Alan O said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, folks


Happy Birthday,@Alan O !


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Try some mountain dew/holy water.


White Lightning.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Sep 2018)

postman said:


> Well here in Meanwood Leeds,it is howling and raining.So i am drinking mid morning coffee out of my Menorca holiday mug.It was a lot warmer when i bought it.I am not bunking off i have just done some d.i.y tasks and stripped the bed.I need to ask the foreman if it's time for the winter duvet.



I thought it was winter duvet all the time in Leeds .


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I thought it was winter duvet all the time in Leeds .


Only for those not from round these parts.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> White Lightning.


Cheap cider?


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Crumpets with jam and cheese is very tasty, too!


Can't beat a nice bit of crumpet in the morning! (paging Dr @Fnaar...)


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2018)

Sue Rayner lives in Bracknel and is confused !


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2018)

Wild night here chez Casa Reynard, but we've emerged more or less intact.

Just watching the weather forecast - it's looking like flipper and snorkel weather on Sunday. I am going to Rockingham for the last ever meeting run on the 1.5 mile oval.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2018)

Need to hoover the living room now.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Can't beat a nice bit of crumpet in the morning! (paging Dr @Fnaar...)



Or any time of day, or night.


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2018)

What a busy week, when is it home time.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> What a busy week, when is it home time.



I've had a busy week and I'm retired.


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> I've had a busy week and I'm retired.



Grrrr


----------



## MikeG (21 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> What a busy week, when is it home time.



What a busy (working) week. And I'm at home. All the ****** time.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2018)

Show drapes have been approved.  I can now get on with finishing them off; just the cushion, litter tray frill and tie-backs for the front curtains to go. However, the shopping list for the remainder reads as follows:

one 8 inch zip
poly-beads (bean bag beads) for stuffing above cushion
two metres of knicker elastic


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> two metres of knicker elastic



Well it does seem you are always troughing.....really nice grub that I'm often jealous of.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Well it does seem you are always troughing.....really nice grub that I'm often jealous of.



It could be a really low budget bungee jump for people with Vertigo.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> It could be a really low budget bungee jump for people with Vertigo.



To be fair I hadn't considered that before risking my life with my comments.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Sep 2018)

I found a very useful £2.85 in the rubber door seal of the washing machine. Two and a half cans of San Miguel!


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I found a very useful £2.85 in the rubber door seal of the washing machine. Two and a half cans of San Miguel!



I'd only be able to get two, my local corner shop won't open a can if I'm a little short.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Grrrr


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I'd only be able to get two, my local corner shop won't open a can if I'm a little short.


High counter?


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I found a very useful £2.85 in the rubber door seal of the washing machine. Two and a half cans of San Miguel!


Never buy half a can.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Sep 2018)

In other washing machine news I think mine may need the last rites being read to it. I can't bring myself to take it round the back and shoot it but i think that may be the merciful route.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Never buy half a can.


I'm sharing the third can with @Salty seadog and I expect him to reimburse me.


----------



## midlife (21 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> In other washing machine news I think mine may need the last rites being read to it. I can't bring myself to take it round the back and shoot it but i think that may be the merciful route.



Didn't Elvis shoot one of his cars?


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm sharing the third can with @Salty seadog and I expect him to reimburse me.



I'm good for reimbursement, I can provide a reference from @sagefly


----------



## slowmotion (21 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I'd only be able to get two, my local corner shop won't open a can if I'm a little short.


If you keep an eye on the rubber door seal, you need never be short again.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> To be fair I hadn't considered that before risking my life with my comments.



Actually, I'm risking my life... Laughing.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Well it does seem you are always troughing.....really nice grub that I'm often jealous of.



Shame you're so far away then xxx 

M'mother trained in a professional kitchen. And she taught me how to cook.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Sep 2018)

midlife said:


> Didn't Elvis shoot one of his cars?


It looks like it...…..https://www.elvis.com.au/presley/elvis-presleys-1971-de-tomaso-pantera.shtml


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Shame you're so far away then xxx
> 
> M'mother trained in a professional kitchen. And she taught me how to cook.



My mum is the daughter of lifelong farmers so grew up with a rustic but fantastic grounding traditional cooking practices and making the best from what was available. Through her life her tastes led her to become more experimental, exotic and can pretty much execute any dish with aplomb.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> My mum is the daughter of lifelong farmers so grew up with a rustic but fantastic grounding traditional cooking practices and making the best from what was available. Through her life her tastes led her to become more experimental, exotic and can pretty much execute any dish with aplomb.



Mum taught me all the basics - and instilled in me a real passion for food. She got me doing stuff as soon as I was old enough to hold a wooden spoon and stir a bowl of batter.

My repertoire is pretty broad, and I'm equally happy cooking classic stuff as I am Italian or Mexican, Asian or whatever. Plus, what with the yellow stickering (something else she and dad taught me about while growing up) I often end up cooking with what I can get, which is always fun. It gives me the incentive to try new things.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Mum taught me all the basics - and instilled in me a real passion for food. She got me doing stuff as soon as I was old enough to hold a wooden spoon and stir a bowl of batter.
> 
> My repertoire is pretty broad, and I'm equally happy cooking classic stuff as I am Italian or Mexican, Asian or whatever. Plus, what with the yellow stickering (something else she and dad taught me about while growing up) I often end up cooking with what I can get, which is always fun. It gives me the incentive to try new things.



There are no rules in cooking, I like that.


----------



## MikeG (21 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> There are no rules in cooking......



Thanks so much for the kind invitation, but I'm afraid we're busy that night. And those others too......All of them. Any of them.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Sep 2018)

And I had the pans'a'rattlin.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2018)

And I was looking at the contents of my fridge and thinking of you @MikeG . There are some very fine things in my fridge.  And in my freezer.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2018)

There's a bus driver lost, or someone has borrowed one, a bus, to get home. 

A left turn into a park(open ground) and the gates are locked. How they get it out will be interesting. Road it came down is just wide enough to take a bus. Driver had already turned off the normal route to end up where he did.


----------



## MikeG (22 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> And I was looking at the contents of my fridge and thinking of you @MikeG . .....



Awwwwwwww.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2018)

Morning. Schrodie was making me worried this morning. He wasn't climbing up the door to greet me when I went down , he didn't even come running when I whistled out the back door. I can rest now as he eventually turned up. I heard the familiar rattle of the cat flap when I was making the drinks and we had a good cuddle. Phew!


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2018)

Why is it that cat's have no fear of walking along the top of a fence or hanging precariously out of a bedroom window, yet find it unnerving to walk across a soft bed?


----------



## MikeG (22 Sep 2018)

Because they know that they shouldn't be in the bedroom.

Because they know that the capricious monster that occupies the bed will throw them across the room if they do something wrong.

You're mistaking fear for stealth. They're trying to chew your throat out before you notice them.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Sep 2018)

Not a bad morning, Naproxen seems to be absorbing nicely as my sore elbow seems far better.
Think its done some good on my little toe too..


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Awwwwwwww.


Just wondering what needed moving to get the required room.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2018)

Ahhhh! That’s where they went!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 431012
> 
> 
> Ahhhh! That’s where they went!!


----------



## Katherine (22 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 431012
> 
> 
> Ahhhh! That’s where they went!!



Amazing!!


----------



## postman (22 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 431012
> 
> 
> Ahhhh! That’s where they went!!




That should see you through the week.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2018)

Personal Trainers! Do they teach people to obey commands like ,"Sit, stay and fetch ?"


----------



## Speicher (22 Sep 2018)

I am having a week end of knitting and sewing, especially finishing things off. 

The jumper that I am knitting is upside down, downside up,  top down. This is my first attempt at top down knitting. So I started with the ribbing at the neck, and with all the increases it is going well. The puzzling thing is that the writer of the pattern says to try to jumper on, and make sure the sleeves are big enough. 

To do that I would need to put all the stitches on a long thread, and fiddle about muchly. I am assuming that it is more important that the front and back are the right size. What do the other knittists on here think? I am using James Brett marble chunky so all the colour changes are round the neckline and part way down the body and the sleeves. I have a chunky wool in a toning red for the rest of the garment.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 431012
> 
> 
> Ahhhh! That’s where they went!!



Oh. My. Word.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2018)

Feeling rather  today, so curled up in front of the telly watching Torquay play in the FA Cup.

Looks like tomorrow's plan to go to Rockingham may well be canned. Not sure I can handle feeling grotty *and* handle the cold and the rain at the same time.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Sep 2018)




----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Feeling rather  today, so curled up in front of the telly watching Torquay play in the FA Cup.
> 
> Looks like tomorrow's plan to go to Rockingham may well be canned. Not sure I can handle feeling grotty *and* handle the cold and the rain at the same time.



My wife supports Torquay, as she grew up within a stone’s throw of the ground.

They recently came 77/87 in a league table based on how exciting you team has been to support over the last 20 years.

Probably explains why she doesn’t talk about them much.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> My wife supports Torquay, as she grew up within a stone’s throw of the ground.
> 
> They recently came 77/87 in a league table based on how exciting you team has been to support over the last 20 years.
> 
> Probably explains why she doesn’t talk about them much.



Ah. Yes.

Well, it was something reasonable to watch compared to what else is on TV of a Saturday... Currently flicking between Final Score and the darts.


----------



## postman (22 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Feeling rather  today, so curled up in front of the telly watching Torquay play in the FA Cup.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Feeling rather  today, so curled up in front of the telly watching Torquay play in the FA Cup.
> 
> Looks like tomorrow's plan to go to Rockingham may well be canned. Not sure I can handle feeling grotty *and* handle the cold and the rain at the same time.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2018)

I seem to be gettng more mixed up after having hormone injections. First of all my wife burst out laughing when I was at the chemist's and noticed that false fingernails were held on with super glue. The next was when I was thinking of what to make with some pieces of leather. A bag came to mind, a handbag!  Things seemed to be settling down until a few minutes ago when I was getting dressed to go out . I put on a dark pair of jeans. I thought they looked a bit different. I was having a problem doing up the top button thing and then I fished around for the zip. It wasn't on the right hand side! 
It was on the left!!!  I took them off pretty quick.
Oh and I bought a ladies golf club!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2018)

A busy couple of hours in the kitchen 








Made a banana loaf followed by rhubarb crumble .


----------



## MikeG (22 Sep 2018)

No oats in the crumble topping?


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2018)

One for @Illaveago!


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you feel better soon.



Thanks 

Feeling up to food now, so going to have some restorative chicken casserole in a bit...


----------



## Speicher (22 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> One for @Illaveago!
> View attachment 431081




I think that would go well with this.  Why has it got your name on it?


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> I think that would go well with this.  Why has it got your name on it?
> 
> View attachment 431089


Just so I know it's mine.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2018)

The Spanish-style chicken casserole was reasonably restorative. And good it was too, with chorizo, onion, garlic, sweet peppers and a generous dose of paprika. Had it with bulgur wheat and steamed green beans. 

I have this wee racing driver bear, whose overalls and felt helmet are starting to look a tad dog-eared, so I spent the evening reverse engineering a pattern for a new set of kit for him, as sadly Demon Tweeks don't sell anything in his size. What I have looks reasonably promising so far, and if I can get this to work (namely figure out exactly how to attach the sleeves), Bear can be whoever he wants to be.


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Did the Philistinians have Heinz all those years ago?



They do now.


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> There's a bus driver lost, or someone has borrowed one, a bus, to get home.
> 
> A left turn into a park(open ground) and the gates are locked. How they get it out will be interesting. Road it came down is just wide enough to take a bus. Driver had already turned off the normal route to end up where he did.



Our bus driver went the long way round the roundabout yesterday. There was some concern she might have forgotten her route.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2018)

Morning what a lovely bright sunny day! 

Well it is above the thick grey rain filled clouds that is.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Sep 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A busy couple of hours in the kitchen
> 
> View attachment 431066
> 
> ...


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning what a lovely bright sunny day!
> 
> Well it is above the thick grey rain filled clouds that is.



lol yes same here..


----------



## postman (23 Sep 2018)

Well as always.I get in to a routine of keep fit work outs.Turbo and weights nice and steady,i can see results also enjoying doing it.Then i get sidetracked,go away for a few days,lose motivation and get lazy.So look out MONDAY and mind and body.I AM going to put time aside for ME.i need a structured regime,and it starts Monday look out and keep out of my way.do your own jobs or find someone else.OK.....


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2018)

postman said:


> Well as always.I get in to a routine of keep fit work outs.Turbo and weights nice and steady,i can see results also enjoying doing it.Then i get sidetracked,go away for a few days,lose motivation and get lazy.So look out MONDAY and mind and body.I AM going to put time aside for ME.i need a structured regime,and it starts Monday look out and keep out of my way.do your own jobs or find someone else.OK.....


Could you give me a hand Monday or are you busy ?


----------



## MikeG (23 Sep 2018)




----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2018)

Oooh! The cloud seems to be thinning to the South. I can see light grey above the dark grey.


----------



## midlife (23 Sep 2018)

Always plenty of mundane news in our local rag 

http://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/F...lisle-6c8e3993-84a8-4d57-a64e-ca1c146dbf04-ds


----------



## Dec66 (23 Sep 2018)

I was meant to be doing Velo South this morning. So, instead of getting absolutely soaked and blown about all over East Sussex, I've been cheering on the runners in the Beckenham half marathon, which goes past my house, from my living room window.

(If you did it, well done  I was the eejit at the nine mile marker, clapping)


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Sep 2018)

With these guys based in the area, there's always plenty of Mundanity in Penrith and Carlisle...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alOgHKx3qbU


----------



## alicat (23 Sep 2018)

Lost my get up and go.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2018)

alicat said:


> Lost my get up and go.


If found, do you want it returning?


----------



## alicat (23 Sep 2018)

> If found, do you want it returning?



Yes, please! I'm going away tomorrow and need to get ready.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Cheap cider?


Whisky.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Sep 2018)

Have you been moonlighting @Speicher


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> It looks like it...…..https://www.elvis.com.au/presley/elvis-presleys-1971-de-tomaso-pantera.shtml


I would shoot a DeTomasso Pantera on sight, personally. No Mangusta, that 'un. Ford engine? Really?


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Whisky.


Moonshine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2018)

mybike said:


> Our bus driver went the long way round the roundabout yesterday. There was some concern she might have forgotten her route.


Sometimes, we do stuff like that for variety.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Moonshine.


Traditional handicraft of the Scots-Irish in America.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm sharing the third can with @Salty seadog and I expect him to reimburse me.




ahem....


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> ahem....


I did say


classic33 said:


> Never buy half a can.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2018)

alicat said:


> Yes, please! I'm going away tomorrow and need to get ready.


This yours?


----------



## Speicher (23 Sep 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Have you been moonlighting @Speicher
> 
> View attachment 431187



Oh yes, moonlighting yesterday.


----------



## alicat (23 Sep 2018)

> This yours?



Thanks @classic33. Now just need to find my mojo to put it on the record player!


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2018)

alicat said:


> Thanks @classic33. Now just need to find my mojo to put it on the record player!


See you've notices out


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2018)

Well, today's planned trip to Rockingham Motor Speedway has definitely been canned.

After a night of almost no sleep, I'm just not in a fit state to leave the house.

So gutted to miss the last ever race meeting on the oval. I have so many good memories of that place. Hope the new owners will have a change of heart...


----------



## Hugh Manatee (23 Sep 2018)

Are you a (the other?) Gulls fan @Reynard 
A tough thing to be recently!

Back in the heatwave, the wife basically got some out of date seed potatoes for free. We were hugely (months) late planting them but did our best to throw the odd bucket of stream water their way once they were planted.

The result? Second earlies (Charlottes) in late September along with some Pink Fir Apples.




Not a huge crop but what there is of it is a good size. Slug damage is just about non existent as well for a change.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Are you a (the other?) Gulls fan @Reynard
> A tough thing to be recently!



Naw, I'm a Gooner born and bred @Hugh Manatee - grew up within walking distance of Highbury. Also not quite so good on the blood pressure of late, being a Gooner...

Those tatties look good. Be nice just served up with butter and dill.


----------



## postman (23 Sep 2018)

I have no idea why.But i feel all silly and giggly,it's weird.just like scrooge on Christmas morning,when he scares his housekeeper.
View: https://youtu.be/cxCdw309sLohttps://youtu.be/zWdJ1EXf5zo


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Sep 2018)

My dog's just taken a piece of crust off my plate on the floor and eaten it,without my permission.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> grew up within walking distance of Highbury.



so, spit girl, spit.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> so, spit girl, spit.



Are you sure?

My aim's execrable.


----------



## Dec66 (23 Sep 2018)

alicat said:


> Thanks @classic33. Now just need to find my mojo to put it on the record player!


Here, have some of mine.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2018)

It's raining here too


----------



## alicat (23 Sep 2018)

Ta, @Dec66. Perhaps those e-numbers will give me some oomph as well!


----------



## raleighnut (23 Sep 2018)

Lovely evening here in sunny Leicester, bit nippy though so I might light the Log-burner. 1st time this season.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2018)

Well, the men's team just beat Everton 2-0 and the women's team beat West Ham 4-3. So I'm not complaining. 

Been having a lazy day today, so gonna toddle off to the chippy in the village in a while for some chips to go with the saveloys that I have lurking in the fridge.


----------



## Dec66 (23 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, the men's team just beat Everton 2-0





Reynard said:


> So I'm not complaining



I am. Sodding linesman.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2018)

Dec66 said:


> I am. Sodding linesman.



We should've had a penalty for handball - which we didn't get. So evens is out IMHO. 

I'll take the three points whichever way they come.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2018)

In American football, the Cleveland Browns won a game for the first time in two years the other day. Things are starting to look up, over here.


----------



## Serge (23 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> In American football, the Cleveland Browns won a game for the first time in two years the other day. Things are starting to look up, over here.


Is Cleveland related to Charlie in any way. I know he was always rubbish at sports.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2018)

Serge said:


> Is Cleveland related to Charlie in any way. I know he was always rubbish at sports.


It has seemed that way for the last couple of years, anyway. I think they had the whole Peanuts gang on their team. I live near Chicago and Indianapolis, so I haven't had a lot to crow about in football either for the last 35 years or so. I'm glad I have cycling in my life.


----------



## Serge (23 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> It has seemed that way for the last couple of years, anyway. I think they had the whole Peanuts gang on their team. I live near Chicago and Indianapolis, so I haven't had a lot to crow about in football either for the last 35 years or so. I'm glad I have cycling in my life.


For some reason, I've always been a Cubs fan so I know where you're coming from where sporting success is concerned.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2018)

Serge said:


> For some reason, I've always been a Cubs fan so I know where you're coming from where sporting success is concerned.


They may be leading the National League, but the Central is always a hotly contested race. Then there's Boston to worry about, after that.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2018)

Some more of what you missed @Illaveago


----------



## tyred (23 Sep 2018)

I set a bag of shopping on the roof of the car while I retrieved my coat from the back seat and somehow the bag fell over and one of the two bottles of beer I had bought fell out and rolled across the roof and fell to it's tragic and untimely death on the cold, grey concrete surface of the car park outside my apartment block. 

I feel I have committed manslaughter through an act of gross negligence and neglect. 

The coroner has returned a verdict of death by misadventure and made a recommendation to Peugeot that they should fit a retaining lip around the roof of future models to minimise the risk of such tragic accidents happening in the future


----------



## raleighnut (23 Sep 2018)

tyred said:


> I set a bag of shopping on the roof of the car while I retrieved my coat from the back seat and somehow the bag fell over and one of the two bottles of beer I had bought fell out and rolled across the roof and fell to it's tragic and untimely death on the cold, grey concrete surface of the car park outside my apartment block.
> 
> I feel I have committed manslaughter through an act of gross negligence and neglect.
> 
> The coroner has returned a verdict of death by misadventure and made a recommendation to Peugeot that they should fit a retaining lip around the roof of future models to minimise the risk of such tragic accidents happening in the future


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2018)

A hot choccy and MOTD on the box. Good way to spend an evening.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2018)

I'm up early after only 3 and a half hours in bed. Not being able to do any physical exercise due to my hernia op' means i ca't burn off unwanted energy.


----------



## mybike (24 Sep 2018)

39F outside.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Sep 2018)

First frost of the year , lovely cycle to work


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2018)

It looks like a lovely morning, sunny with bright blue sky. It is tempting me into going for a cycle ride, but the fact that a new building development has closed my favourite road/cycle lane is making me think again. 
I am slowly being hemmed in by busy main roads! Part of the problem is being caused by the Council or Planners allowing minor roads to be closed completely when a bypass or major road is up graded. There used to be a parallel road to my favourite road which could have been used as an alternative, had it not been for the fact they put a now to be dual carriage way through it. I don't know what route cyclists use now when cycling to Corsham as it was a relatively quite road. I think I will take a look later to see what mayhem is taking place!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2018)

Ooohh it was lovely having the fire lit last night, the Cat's seem to have agreed.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2018)

I have just noticed a Mondayfental fault with my bike work stand!. The front legs aren't long enough! A cycle clamped on the stand will only need a slight breeze to topple the whole thing over. A large weight at the base might help.
In other news, I just discovered that the apple I was eating had a large maggoty hole in it!


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I have just noticed a Mondayfental fault with my bike work stand!. The front legs aren't long enough! A cycle clamped on the stand will only need a slight breeze to topple the whole thing over. A large weight at the base might help.*
> In other news, I just discovered that the apple I was eating had a large maggoty hole in it! *


Where'd the maggot go??


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Where'd the maggot go??



Best not think about it.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Where'd the maggot go??


A good question !


----------



## MikeG (24 Sep 2018)

What's worse than finding a maggot in your apple?










Finding half a maggot in your apple.

Sorry. I only know a couple of jokes........


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> A good question !


There's nearly 2,000 calories per kilo!


https://www.the-scientist.com/thought-experiment/why-insects-should-be-in-your-diet-39838


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> What's worse than finding a maggot in your apple?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not found even half.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2018)

Lovely  day here today. But was pretty  early doors. The furry girls are out enjoying the garden.

I'm about to enjoy some lunch (I have some very fine comestibles in the fridge) and then will tootle off into town to see to the shopping list and pick up some sewing supplies. Including the aforementioned two metres of elastic.


----------



## postman (24 Sep 2018)

Ok as promised.I have started the exercise regime.First it was a series of knee bends.Then i incorporated some stomach tightening by gardening,weeding and raking,so i got two jobs done there.Finally over to the spare land and getting the 'claw' rake thing out,i opened up the soil,well 3/4 of it,it is quiet a large area.Then i raked up the debris and pulled over the brown bin to fill it up.Good start for a Monday,will finish the last bit of land Tuesday.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I have just noticed a Mondayfental fault with my bike work stand!. The front legs aren't long enough! A cycle clamped on the stand will only need a slight breeze to topple the whole thing over. A large weight at the base might help.
> In other news, I just discovered that the apple I was eating had a large maggoty hole in it!



An extra meat ration!


----------



## postman (24 Sep 2018)

Done too much,after lunch i went out and put the 'claw' in to the last of the ground.This was a little harder,and now my right hip is giving me jip.Why is it keeping fit can wear you out.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2018)

Not really sure how my dog managed to get himself a sausage from the ones I cooked earlier, but he has...


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Some more of what you missed @Illaveago
> View attachment 431301
> 
> View attachment 431302
> ...


Where was that ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2018)

I'm sat here waiting for my prescription medication being delivered. I think they came,left and went on Friday,but by the time i'd made it downstairs no one was there. Some might say "You lazy git,go and pick it up yourself,don't wait for it to be delivered",but it's an online pharmacy,meaning there isn't a place to go to to get stuff. You have to wait for them to come to you. I'll give it to 6 o clock then i'll give up waiting and do something else.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2018)

They haven't turned up with my medication and i think they stop delivering at 6pm.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Not really sure how my dog managed to get himself a sausage from the ones I cooked earlier, but he has...



Oopsss...

Mind, Poppy (my tortie cat) swiped some of my smoked salmon at lunchtime, so yeah... 

Lexi (my blue & white cat) loves sausages.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2018)

Just settling down to a nice 

Have bought the following: 2 metres knicker elastic, a 10 inch brown zip, a square of royal blue felt, a square of navy blue felt, some girly essentials, a roll of cling film, four pints of milk, bananas, chicken stock cubes, chamomile tea, a carton of passata, and, on YS, some strawberries, four steak pies and four chocolate croissants.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Where was that ?


T'other side of The West Riding from you, HMRC show. BMRC this Saturday.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Just settling down to a nice
> 
> Have bought the following: 2 metres knicker elastic, a 10 inch brown zip, a square of royal blue felt, a square of navy blue felt, some girly essentials, a roll of cling film, four pints of milk, bananas, chicken stock cubes, chamomile tea, a carton of passata, and, on YS, some strawberries, four steak pies and four chocolate croissants.


Will you be using the kniicker elastic to hold it all together, whilst cooking?


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> They haven't turned up with my medication and i think they stop delivering at 6pm.


Phone them, no answer phone 111 to get an emergency prescription to cover.


----------



## MikeG (24 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Will you be using the kniicker elastic to hold it all together, whilst cooking?



Reynard has a cat problem, and 2m of knicker elastic. It wouldn't take The Egg Race to work out a solution to the problem using the listed kit.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Will you be using the kniicker elastic to hold it all together, whilst cooking?



*twanggggggggggggg*


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Reynard has a cat problem, and 2m of knicker elastic. It wouldn't take The Egg Race to work out a solution to the problem using the listed kit.





And this gal has a PhD in engineering. But no, the elastic is for a sewing project as much as you gentlemen like to think otherwise.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Reynard has a cat problem, and 2m of knicker elastic. It wouldn't take The Egg Race to work out a solution to the problem using the listed kit.


Tie their legs to one another you mean. A six-legged race.


----------



## MikeG (24 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Tie their legs to one another you mean. A six-legged race.



I'm struggling to see how this would launch them over the fence, though.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm struggling to see how this would launch them over the fence, though.


More than 6 foot six required for that.


----------



## MikeG (24 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> ......And this gal has a PhD in engineering......



You could build a trebuchet, then. There we go, problem solved.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2018)

I have just been out in the back garden, I had opened a small tin of cat food for the hedgehogs mixed it up using a fork and was flicking it around the lawn. What do you think my chances were of hitting a leg of the gazebo with it ?


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I have just been out in the back garden, I had opened a small tin of cat food for the hedgehogs mixed it up using a fork and was fliking it around the lawn. What do you think my chances were of hitting a leg of the gazebo with it ?


Nil, you hit yourself.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm struggling to see how this would launch them over the fence, though.





classic33 said:


> More than 6 foot six required for that.



Why bother with contraptions when the girls can clear that sort of height with ease under their own steam.


----------



## MikeG (24 Sep 2018)

I'm not suggesting they _just_ clear the fence, or land _just _the other side.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm not suggesting they _just_ clear the fence, or land _just _the other side.


 But therein lies the problem. I *don't* have a fence. 

And in any case, the girls are the ones with razor blades affixed to their feet...


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> *twanggggggggggggg*


Is that from the 'Nanny Ogg' cookery book.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2018)

I saw this about air travel back a while ago, thought it would be of interest.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NS_3wIi0_k


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2018)

Morning. It is a bit frosty out there but the sun is shining with a clear sky.

If you are all wondering about the extra protein I consumed yesterday? Well ! I managed to burn it off by going for a 10 mile cycle ride. I was trying to find out why my favourite lane was closed.


----------



## MikeG (25 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> But therein lies the problem. I *don't* have a fence.
> 
> And in any case, the girls are the ones with razor blades affixed to their feet...



I wasn't talking about your fence, but your neighbour's fence. You know, the one on the other side of his house. It is difficult to limit a trebuchet's range, and we wouldn't want to damage the equipment trying. As for the offensive weapons attached to your cats, well that's one of the reasons this problem needs solving. Lure them onto the plank under the swinging arm where they will step onto a trigger plate just in front of the ammunition bag. Problem solved.


----------



## mybike (25 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I saw this about air travel back a while ago, thought it would be of interest.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NS_3wIi0_k




Looks a bit different now. https://www.google.com/maps/@25.336...103.34998&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## postman (25 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> T'other side of The West Riding from you, HMRC show. BMRC this Saturday.





Can i suggest it is a very good likeness of the bridge in Knaresborough.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2018)

mybike said:


> Looks a bit different now. https://www.google.com/maps/@25.3361368,55.464681,3a,75y,297.32h,61.59t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1sGf-UShebjANrgaQCCDEjhw!2e0!6s//geo1.ggpht.com/cbk?panoid=Gf-UShebjANrgaQCCDEjhw&output=thumbnail&cb_client=maps_sv.tactile.gps&thumb=2&w=203&h=100&yaw=103.34998&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656


Airport is still there, though much bigger. I don't see the old fort like airport, nor the Imperial Airways bell. I suppose airplanes don't have to land at night anymore, either.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2018)

Tidied and organised my bike kit under the bed the other day. Off to pop on the turbo, so grab a long sleve merino base layer (laong sleve to catch the sweat).

Pop on the top and realise its the one the paramedics had to cut up the arm to get a line in whilst I was lay on the road, three years ago. Damn that was a good base. Dripped all over the floor. Better not ask my wife to repair it. 

I did stop them cutting up an expensive top though, they managed to get my are out of that.


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> I did stop them cutting up an expensive top though, they managed to get my are out of that.



Could they tell the difference between your ar$e and your elbow?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2018)

I'm not sorry, but I let her have it with both barrels!
Driving down a dual carriageway on the nearside lane approaching a roundabout indicating left, a car to my right suddenly cut across Infront of me and then indicated. I slammed on my brakes narrowly missing crashing into the car's rear quarter panel. Oblivious to what had happened the car turned left into the road where I was going. At the next mini roundabout the car that had cut across me was on the left side. As I drew up alongside the other car I looked across to give the driver my Paddington stare! It was then that I noticed that she was looking down at her mobile phone in her hand!    She must have noticed that I was looking at her as she looked round towards me . This is when I mouthed to her what to do with her phone!


----------



## Threevok (25 Sep 2018)

Fastest Shed breaks own speed record

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-45636671


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Is that from the 'Nanny Ogg' cookery book.



Would you prefer something from Cut Me Own Throat Dibbler's repertoire?


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> I wasn't talking about your fence, but your neighbour's fence. You know, the one on the other side of his house. It is difficult to limit a trebuchet's range, and we wouldn't want to damage the equipment trying. As for the offensive weapons attached to your cats, well that's one of the reasons this problem needs solving. Lure them onto the plank under the swinging arm where they will step onto a trigger plate just in front of the ammunition bag. Problem solved.



Bit more challenging given nearest neighbour lives several hundred yards away... 

Besides, I have this odd feeling that my cats probably have more brains than me.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2018)

Spent the morning cutting some of the last pieces of fabric for this set of show drapes. Just need to get my head around getting the pattern to match around the gusset for the cushion / bed thingy.

About to have a spot of lunch.

Then it's off to do some volunteering for my local branch of CP.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Would you prefer something from Cut Me Own Throat Dibbler's repertoire?


Sausage ina Bun, no thanks.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Sep 2018)

Another fab day,nice cycle to work and a head down go for it home ride..
not felt this good in ages


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Would you prefer something from Cut Me Own Throat Dibbler's repertoire?


That's an unknown, whistle the start of it. I'll see if I know it.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2018)

What have I done to my left knee ?

Woke on Sunday with a dull ache to the top of my kneecap. Thought nothing of it. 16 miles on the MTB, and various jobs round home, car washing, grass cutting. Woke with it a bit more sore on Monday, hobbled a bit, but not too bad. Took my prescription NSAID overnight. 

Felt OK this morning, but sat at my desk and in a meeting, agony when my knee was bent, so bad I had to leave the meeting and stand up at my desk. Driving home was difficult with a manual, couldn't press the clutch without agony. Hobbled to bed, and stretched the leg out for 30 minutes. It's not too bad now, so got it raised on a foot stool whilst I watch a movie.

Weird.


----------



## Katherine (25 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> What have I done to my left knee ?
> 
> Woke on Sunday with a dull ache to the top of my kneecap. Thought nothing of it. 16 miles on the MTB, and various jobs round home, car washing, grass cutting. Woke with it a bit more sore on Monday, hobbled a bit, but not too bad. Took my prescription NSAID overnight.
> 
> ...


No idea but I hope it settles soon.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2018)

Katherine said:


> No idea but I hope it settles soon.



So do I, it's like my knee has exploded. Must have slept funny on it..


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2018)

Old age !


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Old age !



I say this at work every day.. the kids in the office don't do anything like us oldies do.... who the hell rides a MTB ----


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> I say this at work every day.. the kids in the office don't do anything like us oldies do.... who the hell rides a MTB ----


Me!!


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> Old age !


I hope the pain goes away soon.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2018)

Morning. It is a lovely bright clear sunny morning, a bit chilly but pretty. The moon was still visible, large and bright low to the West.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2018)

I start my radio therapy later on today, it is the first time that I have felt anxious despite it not being invasive.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I start my radio therapy later on today, it is the first time that I have felt anxious despite it not being invasive.



All the best wishes for you.


----------



## MikeG (26 Sep 2018)

fossyant said:


> What have I done to my left knee ?
> 
> Woke on Sunday with a dull ache to the top of my kneecap. Thought nothing of it. 16 miles on the MTB, and various jobs round home, car washing, grass cutting. Woke with it a bit more sore on Monday, hobbled a bit, but not too bad. Took my prescription NSAID overnight.
> 
> ...



Necrotizing fasciitis, obviously. A long slow agonising death awaits.

Can I have your stuff?


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I start my radio therapy later on today, it is the first time that I have felt anxious despite it not being invasive.


My best wishes to you, hope its all straight forward.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2018)

Thought for today!

You often hear it on antique programmes where the experts say. " It would have been worth a lot more if you had kept the original box that it came in."

So how many of you have kept the box your bike came in ?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2018)

dave r said:


> My best wishes to you, hope its all straight forward.


Thanks, me to.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Necrotizing fasciitis, obviously. A long slow agonising death awaits.
> 
> Can I have your stuff?



Nope. Im taking it with me. Got leg raised at work now. Bloody painful driving.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2018)

I am learning how to work the system for oldsters. I go to Goodwill for 20% off used stuff today, I get fruit and veg from the State Universities System Friday. Not like I have retirement plans. Healthy eating and exercise when I am back on the bike will hopefully put off retirement for a good many years. Did you know that the mere presence of an Italian bicycle in your garage acts as an antioxidant?


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I start my radio therapy later on today, it is the first time that I have felt anxious despite it not being invasive.



Pawsies crossed from everyone here chez Casa Reynard. 

I could make some comment about glowing in the dark or reference the Babylon 5 episode "Z'ha'dum" but I won't...


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2018)

Have been making up a gusseted cushion. About to put the zip in. Squeaky bum time as I can't afford to err. That's because I don't have any fabric left to rectify mistakes.

Will have lunch first, can't do these things on an empty stomach...


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2018)

My down side up top down jumper is going well. More by luck than judgement it is the right size  because I had not tried this method before.

I was using some left over yarn, and now think I might run out, so the search is on for colours that complement the colours that I have already used, such as black and a very very dark green. The danger is that a visit to the local wool shop may be needed, and that could result in …. more wool.... 

I am btw @Reynard trying to think of the five things that define me. I can think of ten things, but it is thought-provoking trying to narrow it down.


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2018)

I drank two glasses of the White Zinfandel last night, and woke up with a nasty headache. I think I will stick to two thimblesfull of port in the future.

Thanks to those who gave me advice about the rice, last week. I decided not to take any risks with stale rice, (to me it looked a peculiar colour and shape) and added it (all six ounces) to the compost bin. I hate wasting food, and very rarely do so. 

The sugar will be used up gradually.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2018)

I'm back. It all looked a bit sci fi and a bit more complicated thanthe open and tilt mechanism of a car sunroof. 
Same again tomorrow.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm back. It all looked a bit sci fi and a bit more complicated thanthe open and tilt mechanism of a car sunroof.
> Same again tomorrow.



Rest up now.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm back. It all looked a bit sci fi and a bit more complicated thanthe open and tilt mechanism of a car sunroof.
> Same again tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm back. It all looked a bit sci fi and a bit more complicated thanthe open and tilt mechanism of a car sunroof.
> Same again tomorrow.



Dr Reynard prescribes a comfy sofa, a large mug of tea and a good box set.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> My down side up top down jumper is going well. More by luck than judgement it is the right size  because I had not tried this method before.
> 
> I was using some left over yarn, and now think I might run out, so the search is on for colours that complement the colours that I have already used, such as black and a very very dark green. The danger is that a visit to the local wool shop may be needed, and that could result in …. more wool....



Nothing wrong with more craft supplies...  I have a trip into Cambridge planned this week to pick up some bits for a) the show drapes I have nearly finished, and b) a couple of other projects I currently have on the go.

If you're going from black to dark green @Speicher why not continue graduating the green into lighter shades?



> I am btw @Reynard trying to think of the five things that define me. I can think of ten things, but it is thought-provoking trying to narrow it down.



It is hard, isn't it? Took me a while to think about it...


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2018)

I've got the zip and gusset done without any slip-ups, but will leave the rest until the morning. I need good daylight to work with this fabric, and once tea time, the sun's moved round too far from the window and I can't really see what I'm doing with just the overhead light.

Was thinking about going for a bimble on the bike, but my brain is mush, so sitting here with a  and pootling around on CC instead.


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Nothing wrong with more craft supplies...  I have a trip into Cambridge planned this week to pick up some bits for a) the show drapes I have nearly finished, and b) a couple of other projects I currently have on the go.
> 
> If you're going from black to dark green @Speicher why not continue graduating the green into lighter shades?



The yoke and top of the sleeves is one of the James Brett marble yarns (Shade 27) with dark red, dark green and gold and purple. I have used some plain dark red (Sirdar Click Chunky) within the yoke and have knitted below the yoke so far in the plain dark red. I have some gold chunky wool but it is slightly thicker that the James Brett chunky and the Sirdar Click Chunky. I have four plain red left and will see how far half of that goes on the body of the jumper, allowing one ball each for the sleeves. James Brett does not make plain Chunky yarn, and Sirdar Click, my most favourite yarn, is now discontinued. 

The local shop sells Scheepjes yarn, which if think is available in lots of colours.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Dr Reynard prescribes a comfy sofa, a large mug of tea and a good box set.


Did anyone prescribe a nap nap because I've just woken up ? My friend's bike will have to wait for another day.
It is a lovely sunny evening.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Did anyone prescribe a nap nap because I've just woken up ? My friend's bike will have to wait for another day.
> It is a lovely sunny evening.



Naps come when they're ready for you.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am learning how to work the system for oldsters. *I go to Goodwill for 20% off used stuff today, I get fruit and veg from the State Universities System Friday.* Not like I have retirement plans. Healthy eating and exercise when I am back on the bike will hopefully put off retirement for a good many years. Did you know that the mere presence of an Italian bicycle in your garage acts as an antioxidant?


Used fruit and veg?


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> The yoke and top of the sleeves is one of the James Brett marble yarns (Shade 27) with dark red, dark green and gold and purple. I have used some plain dark red (Sirdar Click Chunky) within the yoke and have knitted below the yoke so far in the plain dark red. I have some gold chunky wool but it is slightly thicker that the James Brett chunky and the Sirdar Click Chunky. I have four plain red left and will see how far half of that goes on the body of the jumper, allowing one ball each for the sleeves. James Brett does not make plain Chunky yarn, and Sirdar Click, my most favourite yarn, is now discontinued.
> 
> The local shop sells Scheepjes yarn, which if think is available in lots of colours.



Aaargh, frustrating when they don't make / stock stuff anymore... 

Hope you can find a solution to your yard dilemma.


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Aaargh, frustrating when they don't make / stock stuff anymore...
> 
> Hope you can find a solution to your yard dilemma.



Like most knittists, I often have two or three things in the process of being made.


----------



## MikeG (26 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> ......... the show drapes........



What are drapes? I mean, I know what they are in America, but what are they here?


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> Like most knittists, I often have two or three things in the process of being made.



I think that's true of all craft-type peeps. I have the show drapes on the go, have started a wall hanging, am in the middle of making a new outfit for one of my racing driver bears and am have a couple of pieces of artwork in the planning stages...


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> What are drapes? I mean, I know what they are in America, but what are they here?



Show drapes - miniature curtains to decorate a pen at cat shows. Like these...







This is Lexi's set - made by yours truly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Used fruit and veg?


No, very very fresh.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Show drapes - miniature curtains to decorate a pen at cat shows. Like these...
> 
> View attachment 431801
> 
> ...


Lucky number?


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Lucky number?



Hmmm, not really. Just the pen number we were assigned for that particular show.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Show drapes - miniature curtains to decorate a pen at cat shows. Like these...
> 
> View attachment 431801
> 
> ...



That doesn't seem right.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> I think that's true of all craft-type peeps. I have the show drapes on the go, have started a wall hanging, am in the middle of making a new outfit for one of my racing driver bears and am have a couple of pieces of artwork in the planning stages...


Leonardo Da Vinci had a lot of unfinished projects lying around.


----------



## MikeG (27 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> ........... a lot of unfinished projects lying around.



I live in one.


----------



## colly (27 Sep 2018)

Speaking of knitting. My daughter has just bought some new knitting sticks.

20mm in diameter.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> I think that's true of all craft-type peeps. I have the show drapes on the go, have started a wall hanging, am in the middle of making a new outfit for one of my racing driver bears and am have a couple of pieces of artwork in the planning stages...



That’s what women really mean when they insist they can multi-task...

They can 3/4 finish multiple tasks.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2018)

They are filming " Downtown the Movie " in Lacock at the moment. It must be a remake of Petula Clark's 60's hit.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Sep 2018)

I'm going to make a microwaved fried egg on toast soon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> They are filming " Downtown the Movie " in Lacock at the moment. It must be a remake of Petula Clark's 60's hit.


Haven't heard abouth that one, just the re-makes of_ Animal Farm, Watership Down_, and _War of the Worlds_ (again)


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> That doesn't seem right.



I'm sorry, is it too pink for you?


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Leonardo Da Vinci had a lot of unfinished projects lying around.



LOL... The show drapes are nearly done - they're for a friend who needs them for a show at the end of next month. The bear's outfit is mostly done - am in the middle of embroidering the logos on. The wall hanging will see me through the winter as a project.

I'm always doing something. I can't just sit and vegetate in front of the telly doing nothing.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> That’s what women really mean when they insist they can multi-task...
> 
> They can 3/4 finish multiple tasks.



Oi!!! I saw that!!!


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2018)

Right, off to have a bite of lunch. No idea what, will just go raid the fridge most like...


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm sorry, is it too pink for you?



It's not that, It just throws a picture of unhappiness from the cat. I'm sure she wouldn't choose to be in there.


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2018)

Has anyone got a pot of elbow grease that they do not need? If so, can I procure it please? 

My lovely decorator man will be here on Monday to paint the kitchen. So I am cleaning the walls, and the woodwork. I am trying to just use water and one of those "eco cloths". Cif will be used on the more stubborn stains. I would much rather be out in the garden, but I do not want to have to rush the job if I leave it to the weekend.

The kitchen was last decorated …. um..... er…. twenty years ago. It is still mostly clean, but there are some dinks, and cracks in the paintwork, and needs it a new coat of paint and new flooring.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> It's not that, It just throws a picture of unhappiness from the cat. I'm sure she wouldn't choose to be in there.



To be fair, that photo was taken at the end of a very long day, and I think we were both tired and grumpy and wanting to go home...  Mind, I'm not showing so much these days (the girls haven't been out on the bench since March) as I've been concentrating on stewarding and judging.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2018)

Right, that's lunch down the hatch. One slice of toast topped with leftover chicken casserole, one slice of toast topped with half an avocado, and then some grapes. Plus the obligatory two 

Back to the sewing before I lose the good daylight.


----------



## postman (27 Sep 2018)

Superb day here in Meanwood.So Mrs Postman asked me to clean her craft room window,inside and out,well i continued did other bedroom window inside and out then i 'oovered the stair carpet finally room window inside and out.
We have discovered a little problem over on the land.Like i stated earlier,we want to put in two apple trees and one pear tree,well just where they are going,i remembered many many years ago we tried to create a bog garden,we bought a 12' x 8' pond liner and it's 14" deep,that is a lot of compacted soil.I have suggested digging three large circles or squares down to the liner then cut said out with a Stanley knife.I don't fancy digging out that lot. Just to remove the liner,for just three trees.


----------



## MikeG (27 Sep 2018)

Just had my first group ride for 4 years, with a nice bunch of elderly cyclists. Thirty miles at snail's pace, but I went along just to get the feel of riding in a group again, and for that it was great. Bad cake, though. People who bake and sell dry cakes shouldn't charge £3.50 for a slice (and...........believe it or not..............it was served with that spray-foam artificial cream. I didn't think that foul gunk existed any longer).


----------



## MikeG (27 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> Has anyone got a pot of elbow grease that they do not need? If so, can I procure it please?
> 
> My lovely decorator man will be here on Monday to paint the kitchen. So I am cleaning the walls, and the woodwork. I am trying to just use water and one of those "eco cloths". Cif will be used on the more stubborn stains. I would much rather be out in the garden, but I do not want to have to rush the job if I leave it to the weekend.
> 
> The kitchen was last decorated …. um..... er…. twenty years ago. It is still mostly clean, but there are some dinks, and cracks in the paintwork, and needs it a new coat of paint and new flooring.



You need sugar soap. It's available at any DIY shop, cheap as chips, and it gets anything and everything off the wall/ floor/ ceiling with no elbow grease required. Just make sure you rinse it down very well afterwards.


----------



## Katherine (27 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> Has anyone got a pot of elbow grease that they do not need? If so, can I procure it please?
> 
> My lovely decorator man will be here on Monday to paint the kitchen. So I am cleaning the walls, and the woodwork. I am trying to just use water and one of those "eco cloths". Cif will be used on the more stubborn stains. I would much rather be out in the garden, but I do not want to have to rush the job if I leave it to the weekend.
> 
> The kitchen was last decorated …. um..... er…. twenty years ago. It is still mostly clean, but there are some dinks, and cracks in the paintwork, and needs it a new coat of paint and new flooring.


Plus 1 for sugar soap.


----------



## MikeG (27 Sep 2018)

Oh, and wear gloves when you use it.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> Has anyone got a pot of elbow grease that they do not need? If so, can I procure it please?
> 
> My lovely decorator man will be here on Monday to paint the kitchen. So I am cleaning the walls, and the woodwork. I am trying to just use water and one of those "eco cloths". Cif will be used on the more stubborn stains. I would much rather be out in the garden, but I do not want to have to rush the job if I leave it to the weekend.
> 
> The kitchen was last decorated …. um..... er…. twenty years ago. It is still mostly clean, but there are some dinks, and cracks in the paintwork, and needs it a new coat of paint and new flooring.


Try 'Sugar Soap'


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> Has anyone got a pot of elbow grease that they do not need? If so, can I procure it please?
> 
> My lovely decorator man will be here on Monday to paint the kitchen. So I am cleaning the walls, and the woodwork. I am trying to just use water and one of those "eco cloths". Cif will be used on the more stubborn stains. I would much rather be out in the garden, but I do not want to have to rush the job if I leave it to the weekend.
> 
> The kitchen was last decorated …. um..... er…. twenty years ago. It is still mostly clean, but there are some dinks, and cracks in the paintwork, and needs it a new coat of paint and new flooring.


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2018)

My walls are obviously not greasy, as the microfibre cloth on it's own got most of the marks off the walls. A dab of Cif removed the rest. I will have another go tomorrow using sugar soap, if necessary.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Bad cake, though. People who bake and sell dry cakes shouldn't charge £3.50 for a slice (and...........believe it or not..............it was served with that spray-foam artificial cream. I didn't think that foul gunk existed any longer).



Oh dear, that's not good. Squirty cream does have its place, although I'm not a fan of it to be fair.

However, I do have my home made spiced apple and sultana crumble...


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> My walls are obviously not greasy, as the microfibre cloth on it's own got most of the marks off the walls. A dab of Cif removed the rest. I will have another go tomorrow using sugar soap, if necessary.


Elbow grease no longer required?


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2018)

Dunno about elbow grease, but I do have a tube of axle grease...


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Dunno about elbow grease, but I do have a tube of axle grease...


I've a few of those.


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Elbow grease no longer required?



Supplies of elbow grease were formatted into two pecan plaits.


----------



## MikeG (27 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> ........However, I do have my home made spiced apple and sultana crumble...



I'll be over shortly. If you haven't made custard, I'll just have some condensed milk with mine.


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2018)

Apart from "bendy curtain rails" is there a special name for curtain rails that bend?


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2018)

Speicher said:


> Apart from "bendy curtain rails" is there a special name for curtain rails that bend?


Plastic!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'll be over shortly. If you haven't made custard, I'll just have some condensed milk with mine.



My Dad used to eat condensed milk sandwiches.


----------



## MikeG (27 Sep 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> My Dad used to eat condensed milk sandwiches.



I do too.........but without the bread.


----------



## roadrash (27 Sep 2018)

why is evaporated milk still there when you open the tin


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> I do too.........but without the bread.


You eat the tin.


----------



## MikeG (27 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> You eat the tin.



No, just the contents.

Funny story. We were in a shop somewhere in north Africa. Row upon row, aisle upon aisle of completely empty shelves, except for one shelf full of onions, one shelf full of tomatoes, half a dozen boxes of "New Blue Omo", and one tin of Nestle Sweetened Condensed Milk, for about three and a half squillion CFA francs. I got there first, but my brother was bigger and stronger. It was embarrassing. It lasted minutes. It was before the days of CCTV.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> No, just the contents.
> 
> Funny story. We were in a shop somewhere in north Africa. Row upon row, aisle upon aisle of completely empty shelves, except for one shelf full of onions, one shelf full of tomatoes, half a dozen boxes of "New Blue Omo", and one tin of Nestle Sweetened Condensed Milk, for about three and a half squillion CFA francs. I got there first, but my brother was bigger and stronger. It was embarrassing. It lasted minutes. It was before the days of CCTV.


You added the Omo to the condensed milk, to clean your insides out.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'll be over shortly. If you haven't made custard, I'll just have some condensed milk with mine.



Yep, there's custard.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Sep 2018)

This train went past me today as i cycled home.
At orton mear station, nene valley
awesome

https://nvr.org.uk/product.php/5/flying-scotsman


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> This train went past me today as i cycled home.
> At orton mear station, nene valley
> awesome
> 
> https://nvr.org.uk/product.php/5/flying-scotsman



Neat - they were showing it on the local evening news just now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Sep 2018)

Was @meta lon on in the picture as well? Always nice to have a cyclist in the picture as well, lends it scale.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2018)

Morning. It is a grey day out there.

We used to have Fussels condensed milk when I was young. I think they had a picture of a butterfly on the label.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2018)

I saw a bit flying around last night! It should have been a bat but the worm came out wrong.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Sep 2018)

Condensed Milk Eating Top Tips.

When eating condensed milk directly from the tin with a teaspoon, some serious tongue action is necessary to catch the the drips which form under the spoon. It’s advisable to carry out some tongue-training for a few weeks beforehand by spending 20 minutes a day attempting to lick alternate earlobes.

Placing the tin in the fridge for a few hours beforehand seems to not only reduce drippage, but improve the flavour as well.

It’s also advisable to wear ear defenders when attempting a full tin, so you can’t hear when your teeth start screaming two thirds of the way through.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2018)

I would like to receive an award for being cardboard neutral!



I'm neither for it, nor against it!


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> My Dad used to eat condensed milk sandwiches.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (28 Sep 2018)

I'm clicking the 'x' on every ad that shows on CC and saying I'm not interested in the ad. I'm aiming for a result where I only get ads for cake


----------



## ianrauk (28 Sep 2018)




----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Sep 2018)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 431949


Because if it just drove in, it would truly be suspicious.
If the car backed in, even more suspicious yet.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2018)

I'm off to find myself some lunch.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2018)

Right, that's cheese on toast and two  down the hatch.

Now hoofing off to Cambridge. There may be a trip to Hobbycraft involved.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Sep 2018)

I cycled past a kayaker on the canal in Maryhill today.

( Kayak was on the canal , I was cycling on the towpath )


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2018)

Earlier today i saw a rubber halloween clown mask in a local store. I can't decide whether to buy it or not.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Sep 2018)

Today I almost painted the shed...

As I explained to my wife, you can’t rush into these things.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2018)

On the way into Bath this afternoon we saw a Ferrari Enzo driving out towards Bath Racecourse.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2018)

Right, I'm back from Cambridge. Did what I had to get done, and have also acquired half a cubic foot of bean bag beads and various pieces of blue, black and grey felt.

Off to raid the fridge for supper. But there will be  involved regardless.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Sep 2018)

Four years today since I joined cycle chat!


----------



## StuAff (28 Sep 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Four years today since I joined cycle chat!


Newbie


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2018)

During my current cold, I have developed a five-handkerchiefs-a-day habit which gave me a chance to inspect them at close quarters. I have stuck them in a Screwfix bucket with an overdose of bleach. Who knows how this may end?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Sep 2018)

I brought dinner from Long John Silvers (chippy)as I didn't feel like pan frying a halibut for dinner for Mrs. GA and I.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I brought dinner from Long John Silvers (chippy)as I didn't feel like pan frying a halibut for dinner for Mrs. GA and I.


If access to a halibut is merely routine, you are truly blessed.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Sep 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Today I almost painted the shed...
> 
> As I explained to my wife, you can’t rush into these things.


You certainly can't rush things, a full risk assessment must be undertaken and all materials checked before purchasing essential supplies.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Today I almost painted the shed...
> 
> As I explained to my wife, you can’t rush into these things.


Landscape or portrait ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2018)

Morning. There is a pinish orange glow to the East at the moment. The rest of the sky is a light turquoise blue fading to a light pink with just a few thin streaks of clouds.

Schrodie was a naughty boy last night. He didn't come in all evening and didn't come in at bedtime. I was feeling a bit worried when I got up, but as I looked out of a window with blurry eyes I could see a black and white object sitting halfway up our garden path. When I went into the kitchen he was scrambling at the door wanting to be let in. I'm happier now.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> You certainly can't rush things, a full risk assessment must be undertaken and all materials checked before purchasing essential supplies.



You have to leave the sofa too so working at height to consider also


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Sep 2018)

Off to sunny MK today..looks ok out the window.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> During my current cold, I have developed a five-handkerchiefs-a-day habit which gave me a chance to inspect them at close quarters. I have stuck them in a Screwfix bucket with an overdose of bleach. Who knows how this may end?


You could attatch a piece of thread to each corner and join them with a small weight and spend hours having fun.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2018)

I can see a hot air balloon way off in the distance. They must have been up early.


----------



## MikeG (29 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I can see a hot air balloon way off in the distance. They must have been up early.



Or they've been up all night.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Sep 2018)

Been back from holiday a week now
Me and the wife stayed at Disney world in Florida for 10 days
Absolutely wonderful 
My 9 th visit


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> Or they've been up all night.


Do you mean they got carried away with the night glow thing ?


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Because if it just drove in, it would truly be suspicious.
> If the car backed in, even more suspicious yet.



Driving through would be cause for concern.


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Earlier today i saw a rubber halloween clown mask in a local store. I can't decide whether to buy it or not.



I think you should.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Sep 2018)

mybike said:


> I think you should.


It's only three quid. Yes,i think i'll buy it to scare babies in prams and stuff.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (29 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> You certainly can't rush things, a full risk assessment must be undertaken and all materials checked before purchasing essential supplies.



In my defence, I did leap straight into Stage 1...

Which was to pop round the Pub for a sharp one while I thought about all the materials I may need, reasons why it’s not an Autumn job, reasons why it’s not a Winter job, reasons why it’s not a Spring job, etc.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2018)

Well today looks like it will be a good day


----------



## Speicher (29 Sep 2018)

meta lon said:


> Off to sunny MK today..looks ok out the window.



You have good eyesight if you can see MK from your window. How are the concrete cows?


----------



## Speicher (29 Sep 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> In my defence, I did leap straight into Stage 1...
> 
> Which was to pop round the Pub for a sharp one while I thought about all the materials I may need, reasons why it’s not an Autumn job, reasons why it’s not a Winter job, reasons why it’s not a Spring job, etc.



So when you are asked if you have thought about doing the task, your reply will be "yes".


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Sep 2018)

A fine day here as well, a bit cloudy. Local Classic and Vintage Ride will have to do without me, due to ongoing foot problem, but w*rk is there, as is overtime. And the bike co-op.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Sep 2018)

slowmotion said:


> If access to a halibut is merely routine, you are truly blessed.


Flatfish generally pretty available, even if frozen. 
Flounder, Halibut, Sole, Turbot, both in stores and restaurants.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2018)

Sinusitis flare-up. Feeling thoroughly miserable. Face is numb, teeth hurt and my tongue is doing its Jar Jar Binks impression...

Watching the women's WC road race and listening to the F1 qually from Russia.


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Been back from holiday a week now
> Me and the wife stayed at Disney world in Florida for 10 days
> Absolutely wonderful
> My 9 th visit



Only been 3 times ! Last was 6 years ago - stayed on site in Saratoga Springs, over the lake from Downtown Disney (walkable in 20 minutes) and used the buses to get about. No driving !!! Great holiday, but busy.


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2018)

Knee still very sore. No bike rides since Monday. More clear out of the garage - yay (other folks stuff). Tempted to build a 'drop off' practice ramp, whilst the missus is in Wales. - then try it out on the field behind us. Can't be doing it out front - neighbours will be wondering why a 48 year old is jumping his bike off a ramp !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Sinusitis flare-up. Feeling thoroughly miserable. Face is numb, teeth hurt and my tongue is doing its Jar Jar Binks impression...
> 
> Watching the women's WC road race and listening to the F1 qually from Russia.


Take care. 

Don't tip your head forward.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2018)

I have just come back from a ride over to see my brother in Lacock. It is lovely and sunny out. I and another cyclist and a group of people helped push a BMW out of a ditch at Reybridge. Silly peep. I also came across 3 other cars which seem to have upset one another. One had demolished a wall.
I have now done 150 miles on my Raleigh Granada so it is time to put it away and choose another from my stable.


----------



## postman (29 Sep 2018)

Just in case the Brooks saddle rail cannot be welded and i have to put it down.I have been looking at Charge Spoons.


----------



## Sjw (29 Sep 2018)

I passed a flock of wandering sheep on the road. Didn't think to take a pic


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2018)

postman said:


> Just in case the Brooks saddle rail cannot be welded and i have to put it down.I have been looking at Charge Spoons.


Have you got a picture of it ?


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Have you got a picture of it ?


He'll need the real thing, not a picture!


----------



## postman (29 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Have you got a picture of it ?




no but it snapped just after the seat post bracket and just before it turns /bends a little.I think there is enough to put a splint on or some form of collar and a load of flux if that is the correct term.


----------



## Old jon (29 Sep 2018)

postman said:


> Just in case the Brooks saddle rail cannot be welded and i have to put it down.I have been looking at Charge Spoons.


 Nooooo!! Bloody hell, I'll blacksmiths weld it!


Mind, I will have to borrow a hearth.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Take care.
> 
> Don't tip your head forward.



Will do. And yes. Indeed.

Seems to have subsided, but head still bunged and I feel like I've been flattened by a steamroller. I don't think I'll be going to the pet service in Ely Cathedral tomorrow.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Will do. And yes. Indeed.
> 
> Seems to have subsided, but head still bunged and I feel like I've been flattened by a steamroller. I don't think I'll be going to the pet service in Ely Cathedral tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Will do. And yes. Indeed.
> 
> Seems to have subsided, but head still bunged and I feel like I've been flattened by a steamroller. I don't think I'll be going to the pet service in Ely Cathedral tomorrow.


I keep getting told to use steam when I get like that. It feels terrible when your head becomes a spirit level.


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2018)

Bit chill this morning. 35.6F


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Sep 2018)

Lovely bright start, biking later..cant wait


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2018)

Morning. It has now brightened up, it was grey and cloudy earlier.
I think I will start fitting my friend's bike back up. It has been a bit like doing an archaeological dig. I didn't know what was lurking underneath all that silt. I will have to find some idlers for the rear mech as they resemble spurs.


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2018)

My knee is still sore - might go and potter about in the garage


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2018)

I was planning on doing some stuff but the fairies seem to have visited. My wife can usually tell when they visit as I turn pale.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5396850, member: 9609"]meanwhile - LOONS - have arrived on the Northumbrian coast, spotted my first Red Throated Diver of the season. I was a bit slow with the camera though
View attachment 432230
[/QUOTE]
It's not two Loch Ness Monsters having an argument then ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Sep 2018)

I netted the work pond friday after a Heron had a feed..


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2018)

Measure twice, cut once ! Can a similar system be applied for going upstairs?




" Now what did I come up here for? "


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2018)

Am in my onesie and cuddled up under a fleece throw with the F1 on the radio, and the BTCC meeting, the Ryder Cup and the Men's WC road race variously on the laptop.

BTCC race one went to Dan Cammish. I'm happy.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I keep getting told to use steam when I get like that. It feels terrible when your head becomes a spirit level.



Yup. A hot, steamy bath does wonders.

Or the old bowl of hot water and a towel over the head. And some olbas oil.


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5396849, member: 9609"]eh ? to see if you can fix it
what are you going to start with, heat it up with a blow torch or jam it in the vice and drill a few holes in it.[/QUOTE]

Sounds like a plan...

Another 3 bags to the tip, garage tidied a bit more and brushed out. Just got to get rid of a recliner chair that's in there - my missus has 'plans' for it. Wall hanging space for 3 bikes cleared as they will come back from the caravan at the end of October. Decking jet washed clean after my wife replanted the strawberry plants in the raised beds, but didn't tidy up.... soil all over the decking. Probably not done my knee any good.

Movie time now


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2018)

I've just burnt my toast. I put the toaster dial up to number 9 last night to make 'crispy crumpets' and forgot to turn it back down to number 5.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2018)

Two fabby BTCC races so far today. Chapeau to Dan Cammish (my main man in BTCC) for taking his first two wins in the series.   

Feel so gutted for Tom Ingram though.  He was my pick for the championship at the beginning of the season.

In comparison, the Russian Grand Prix left me feeling rather cold.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2018)

I've just had tinned mackerel and tomato on toast.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2018)

A breathless last race of the BTCC season. Slightly disappointed that no one really went sailing off into the scenery, but the racing was amazing. I reckon the F1 bods could learn a lot from these guys. A real ding dong at the front between Josh Cook and Ash Sutton, the latter squeaking the race on the line by 0.032s!

Dan only 17th after being squeezed out at Paddock on lap 1 and hung out to dry.

Roll on 2019...

Just put the oven on to preheat for tonight's pasta bake.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2018)

Reynard said:


> Two fabby BTCC races so far today. Chapeau to Dan Cammish (my main man in BTCC) for taking his first two wins in the series.
> 
> Feel so gutted for Tom Ingram though.  He was my pick for the championship at the beginning of the season.
> 
> In comparison, the Russian Grand Prix left me feeling rather cold.


I've been feeling cold this afternoon. We put the heating on .  
About to watch F1.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've been feeling cold this afternoon. We put the heating on .
> About to watch F1.



Well, I've been snuggled up in a fleece throw while watching all the motor racing etc. Will grab the F1 on 4+1 after supper.


----------



## MikeG (30 Sep 2018)

I spent most of the day on the roof, doing slating. Then I went for a bike ride. I note that we beat the USA in the Ryder Cup by the skin of our teeth (I made that last bit up). Apple cake for my evening meal. So, it's all good.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2018)

MikeG said:


> I spent most of the day on the roof, doing slating. Then I went for a bike ride. I note that we beat the USA in the Ryder Cup by the skin of our teeth (I made that last bit up). Apple cake for my evening meal. So, it's all good.


Enjoy it?


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've been feeling cold this afternoon. We put the heating on .
> About to watch F1.


Log burner lit here.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Log burner lit here.


Window open here.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Oct 2018)

Cool and dark..not too windy or raining yet so biking it is then


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2018)

Pitter Patter here


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2018)

I disinfected the bird feeder this morning, then topped up the seed and fat ball holders. 

I’m sure the local pidgins will be along to crap on it soon.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2018)

I'm getting a bit annoyed abut this. I do a bit of voluntary work up at this place,tidying the garden,watering the plants etc.





http://www.churchfieldhouse.org/about-churchfield-house/
Over the last few months i've noticed some wooden crash barriers have been broken,then the other day i saw part of a wall had been demolished. Who is doing this 'vandalism' you may ask. Yes the place does suffer from vandalism,as during last summer some scumbags had smashed up and set fire to some garden furniture donated by a local resident,then this summer some git cut the watering hose in half,then the biggest crime committed was when some evil git smashed a window up there. Seeing as they'd only just spent £12,000 a few months before on new windows it was very disturbing indeed! No,this isn't vandalism as we know it! The damage has been done by old fools reversing,doing *15* point turns(I once counted one old duffer doing this) etc in the place's small car park! The car park is about 40ft square,capable of holding about 6 or 7 cars. I've seen old biddies reverse out the car park all the way onto the main road,when it would've been much safer and easier to reverse on the car park and then drive forward,not backwards onto the main road. All i can think is that these old duffers are not capable of doing basic motoring maneuvers and are a liability. Rant over!


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2018)

I'm not sure the link will work, but I'm sure people on here will like these.

http://rtl247.uk/you-can-buy-gin-filled-baubles-to-decorate-your-tree-with-this-christmas/


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm not sure the link will work, but I'm sure people on here will like these.
> 
> http://rtl247.uk/you-can-buy-gin-filled-baubles-to-decorate-your-tree-with-this-christmas/



Lost on me. I'm teetotal.  Now, if they had ones filled with book tokens...


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2018)

Spent the morning running errands with the parental unit. Somehow managed to acquire two large packs of pancetta on YS... 

Head still bunged and fill of snot though.

Off to snaffle a spot of lunch in a bit. Bacon butties and  may be involved...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2018)

Afternoon all ! Had a morning session in Bath today. Should be back to normal afternoon time tomorrow.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Afternoon all ! Had a morning session in Bath today. Should be back to normal afternoon time tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2018)

Sorry ! I'm not with it today, I would like to go out on my bike but it would best if I stay indoors. It is nice and sunny out but there is a cold wind. Well I think it is. Ill just look at my watches instead.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm not sure the link will work, but I'm sure people on here will like these.
> 
> http://rtl247.uk/you-can-buy-gin-filled-baubles-to-decorate-your-tree-with-this-christmas/


Liked because it's a bonkers idea . I don't like gin though, I wonder if they do a rum version?

Back to mundanity for me today after a weekend in Cardiff where I attended the launch party for my cousin's book. He was really pleased with how it went and a good time was had by all. The publisher seems really pleased too as they've sold out and started the second print run before it's even officially arrived in the shops.






I've ended up with two copies; the left one is the UK version and the right is for the US - same text but a different illustrator. I'm about 2/3 of the way through at the time of writing and it's a lot of fun so far. I hope the target audience thinks the same.


----------



## Sjw (1 Oct 2018)

Making peanut butter cookies now.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2018)

Sjw said:


> Making peanut butter cookies now.


----------



## Sjw (1 Oct 2018)

I know! So easy too


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2018)

Sjw said:


> Making peanut butter cookies now.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2018)

I didn't have bacon sandwiches for lunch - those have been relegated to supper as I cleared up some random items lurking in the fridge instead.

Been messing around with paper templates for my impending sewing project. I couldn't find a very specific design for one of the elements (a laurel wreath), so had to backwards engineer it from scratch using some photos. I've proved that I've got it spot on, but I do need to reduce things in size by 45% for it to fit into the space that it has been assigned.

Need to nip to the utility room to rescue a load of laundry.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Afternoon all ! Had a morning session in Bath today. Should be back to normal afternoon time tomorrow.


----------



## MikeG (1 Oct 2018)

My roof is complete, which feels like something of a moment. But strictly on the mundane, how about this: I bought 220 slates for this roof. One fell apart in the van. I used precisely 219. Right now, I'm getting as much satisfaction from that as from finishing the roof.

Oh, and a client paid me today, after arguing blind (through his accountant) for 2 weeks that he owed me £500+, when the invoice was for £1200+. Accountants! Sheesh. They can drive you nuts.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2018)

I brightened up a bit later so I went out and did a bit of tinkering on my friend's bike. I wasn't up to cycling.


----------



## MikeG (1 Oct 2018)

Sjw said:


> I know! So easy too
> View attachment 432430



I'll like this because it's not Friday.


----------



## MikeG (1 Oct 2018)

OK, OK, stop pestering me. Here are the photos (before and after):











Any rumours that I got stuck up there a while back after accidentally kicking the ladder away are unsubstantiated by any photographic evidence, and as we know, without photos, it didn't happen.


----------



## Katherine (1 Oct 2018)

Sjw said:


> I know! So easy too
> View attachment 432430


Those look yummy! Recipe please


----------



## tyred (1 Oct 2018)

Some senior management people visiting us at work for the next few days so we have to behave and stick to the dress code!

I've ironed some shirts (after I located my iron at the back of a cupboard under a load of junk) and polished my shoes in preparation


----------



## Sjw (1 Oct 2018)

http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/38813/three-ingredient-peanut-butter-cookies.aspx
i used bog standard granulated sugar but doubled amounts and didn't bother flattening them. They are very sweet. They come out very soft but harden a bit as they cool off. Really nice


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2018)

A large spider's turned up in my kitchen. It must be due to the cold weather. I've read it the riot act. No making webs in awkward places,no dropping down on me from the ceiling and no crawling across me while i'm in bed or in my chair. Any messing and you're out! If you behave we'll get along just fine.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2018)

I am trying to pretzel a poem into submission, but the last verse isn't playing ball.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2018)

On about houses i notice Al Capone's Miami Mansion's up for sale at $14.9 million.https://www.elledecor.com/celebrity-style/celebrity-homes/a19863610/al-capone-mansion-miami-sale/ What's that in pounds,about 8 million or so? If i had the money i'd buy it. It looks stunning. Imagine just sitting there and imagining all those dodgy characters who'd been in the place.

Look at all those palm trees surrounding it!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2018)

Two reasons I wouldn't want that house, besides global warming and sea levels- It was his last house, so he's probably haunting it, and he died of heart failure after a stroke caused by syphilis.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2018)

See this bathroom? I'd be cleaning this thing with live steam whilst the exorcism was taking place.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2018)

Next stop-




Name,Dates, and My Jesus Mercy. Usually an open beer and a vigil lamp sitting around, too. On the Mt. Carmel Cemetery Tour, I think, as well as a memorial to the Irish who joined the Clan-Na-Gael Guards, Irishmen from Chicago who went to South Africa to fight for the Boers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> On about houses i notice Al Capone's Miami Mansion's up for sale at $14.9 million.https://www.elledecor.com/celebrity-style/celebrity-homes/a19863610/al-capone-mansion-miami-sale/ What's that in pounds,about 8 million or so? If i had the money i'd buy it. It looks stunning. Imagine just sitting there and imagining all those dodgy characters who'd been in the place.
> 
> Look at all those palm trees surrounding it!
> View attachment 432504


BTW, I think that's just the beach house you see there, although the main house isn't all that huge by American Rich Criminal standards.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2018)

Right, I'm off to the Land of Nod.

Plan on being intermittent for a bit - just the usual. So see y'all on the other side, folks xxx


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE 5398499, member: 9609"]why did you no use red tiles ?[/QUOTE]
I believe planners these days require extensions to be evident in order to preserve the integrity of the original building's design/construction.

It's a good idea, preserving the historical significance of 'how it's built' for future generations I think.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> See this bathroom? I'd be cleaning this thing with live steam whilst the exorcism was taking place.
> View attachment 432510


Looks like you could keep bikes in there.


----------



## MikeG (2 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE 5398499, member: 9609"]why did you no use red tiles ?[/QUOTE]

Because the roof is at a pitch below the minimum for plain tiles. Slates can be used down to 22.5 degrees, but plain tiles minimum pitch is typically around 35 degrees (it varies with the manufacturer). The roof pitch was determined by the window above it.

Besides, there are enough tiles on the house. It looks nice to extend the palate of materials a little sometimes.


----------



## MikeG (2 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I believe planners these days require extensions to be evident in order to preserve the integrity of the original building's design/construction.
> 
> It's a good idea, preserving the historical significance of 'how it's built' for future generations I think.



Whilst this is pretty much the case, everything to the right of the red line in the following image is extension. The original 300 year old house (with a new roof) is to the left of the line, and I built everything to the right. This parallel-roof arrangement is known as "double pile", so in jargon, the front pile is original, and the rear pile I built, including the mono-pitch outshot which I've just slated.


----------



## MikeG (2 Oct 2018)

Here's a similar angle 3 years ago:






Here's the front part when I was giving it a little decorative touch-up:






You can see now why my cycling opportunities have been somewhat restricted in the last 4 years.


----------



## MikeG (2 Oct 2018)

That's a lead flashing for a future conservatory. It's easier (and a better job) to put that in before rendering rather than trying to cut it in afterwards. It's something of a gamble, as I don't have planning permission for a conservatory as yet.

The render is lime. It is a lime-chalk (and fibre) mix, as was traditional around here, rather than lime & sand. You buy it ready-mixed and just mix it with water.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> BTW, I think that's just the beach house you see there, although the main house isn't all that huge by American Rich Criminal standards.


It'd be big enough for me,my mutt and my palm tree, which would have all those new friends.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Whilst this is pretty much the case, everything to the right of the red line in the following image is extension. The original 300 year old house (with a new roof) is to the left of the line, and I built everything to the right. This parallel-roof arrangement is known as "double pile", so in jargon, the front pile is original, and the rear pile I built, including the mono-pitch outshot which I've just slated.
> 
> View attachment 432515


I thought you had installed a fancy new drainpipe !


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I thought you had installed a fancy new drainpipe !


----------



## perplexed (2 Oct 2018)

If I don't post anywhere on CC tomorrow, it'll be because Mrs P has found out that I've just sharpened my axes on the kitchen knife sharpener.


----------



## perplexed (2 Oct 2018)

My slippers are too big.

To countebalance my manly axe-sharpening activity, I am now in the process of rectifying my poor-slipper fit by stitching in some foam/sponge into the back of them.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> If I don't post anywhere on CC tomorrow, it'll be because Mrs P has found out that I've just sharpened my axes on the kitchen knife sharpener.


Throwing or felling?


----------



## postman (2 Oct 2018)

Just back from a two day visit to Mrs Postman's aged parents.Did some winter gardening tidying up and housework bedding changed ,washed and ironed.We also went out for fish and chips,then over to Blackpool for a bit of a shop.Cor what a dump Blackpool is now,anyway what Mrs Postman's mum said when we got home was the quote of the year.They were both counting up what they had spent see old dad had bought some shoes.The mother in law said well i only spent £30 on chocolates,which she did in Thorntons.Priceless.


----------



## perplexed (2 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Throwing or felling?



Felling...

I think I've got away with it. She has actually twigged, but I've offset the offence by re-potting the Dragon tree, fixing the living room door and repairing the handle, doing the ironing and actually using the axe earlier during the process of cutting down a dead plum tree...


----------



## pjd57 (2 Oct 2018)

Second attempt at Apple and cinnamon scones.
Very nice again.
Sadly it wasn't apples from the garden this time. They're done for the year.


----------



## perplexed (2 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Second attempt at Apple and cinnamon scones.
> Very nice again.
> Sadly it wasn't apples from the garden this time. They're done for the year.



I've still got 8,487,257,415 of the little green buggers in the garage...


----------



## pjd57 (2 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> I've still got 8,487,257,415 of the little green buggers in the garage...


I passed a couple of houses with bags of apples outside with a sign asking people to take some.

Bumper crop this year


----------



## perplexed (2 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> I passed a couple of houses with bags of apples outside with a sign asking people to take some.
> 
> Bumper crop this year



Indeed - I've made crumbles (naughty but very nice if I do say so myself), eaten loads in the raw, and we've stewed no end (nice with a bit of ground cinnamon and Greek style natural yoghurt).

I'm going to have a crack at a carrot, apple and parsley soup I've seen in a low fat cookbook. Might do it Thursday.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> I passed a couple of houses with bags of apples outside with a sign asking people to take some.
> 
> Bumper crop this year


There used to be a bloke did that with a wheelbarrow full of Apples/Pears outside his house...........................til someone took the wheelbarrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> I passed a couple of houses with bags of apples outside with a sign asking people to take some.
> 
> Bumper crop this year


I had a neighbor ask me if I wanted a five gallon bucket of tomatoes. I have too many already.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2018)

Bacon bap Wednesday


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2018)

Morning, the sun is shining and the sky is blue and I am under a blankey with a Schrodie curled up on my lap. I'm feeling a bit carp today so I'm not in a hurry to move. Perhaps a bit later.
My appointment is late again today so there's no rush. I'm a quarter of the way through now.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2018)

I just received a phone call letting me know that I have a problem with my computer. I am glad that someone else has noticed this. Perhaps they should inform the manufacturers !


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I just received a phone call letting me know that I have a problem with my computer. I am glad that someone else has noticed this. Perhaps they should inform the manufacturers !


Bet you can't get to the "next level" if they call again.


----------



## Katherine (3 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm a quarter of the way through now.


Well done to you!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2018)

I thought they ssid that you would feel tired halfway through the treatment. I must be a bit premature as I'm feeling shattered at the moment.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Oct 2018)

#loveBasingstoke-how's that for a nice bit of Mundanity?


----------



## perplexed (3 Oct 2018)

Today I spent nearly 7 hours in the garden pruning, tidying and shredding - my back is knackered now and I still have to cut some logs for drying.

As an antidote and aid to increase my flexibility, I decided to youtube 'how to do the 'floss' dance'. I'm a middle aged bloke and I've learned how to do 'the floss' this evening.

My dancing the aforementioned 'floss' had the added benefit of making Mrs P laugh so hard there was nearly a mishap.


----------



## MikeG (3 Oct 2018)

My FIL, who is 84 and has Alzheimers, rang the doctor this morning to tell him that he had been poisoned (by the doctors), and couldn't get out of bed. It was just another rant in a life of ranting, and it's earned him a stay in hospital under observation. As his sole carer is his 89 year old wife, they may not let him out in a hurry when they see him soiling the bed 2 or 3 times a night. At least when he is in hospital he can't dial 999 or 111, which he likes to do 3 or 4 times a week.

Getting old can rather strip you of your dignity, albeit obviously some had rather more of that than others in the first place.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Oct 2018)

I got a Presidential Alert on my phone while I was with the vets this afternoon, getting allergic dogs seen to.
I knew they had this for some time, first time I've ever seen it used. I thought the idea was not to use it, actually. Ever.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/03/politics/cellphone-federal-emergency-alert-system-test/index.html


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I got a Presidential Alert on my phone while I was with the vets this afternoon, getting allergic dogs seen to.
> I knew they had this for some time, first time I've ever seen it used. I thought the idea was not to use it, actually. Ever.
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/03/politics/cellphone-federal-emergency-alert-system-test/index.html


Maybe they're checking how many read it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Oct 2018)

I had some supper at about 10pm which made me tired. I fell asleep and now i've woken up and i'm wide awake. What i'm going to do for the next few hours i don't know!


----------



## raleighnut (4 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I had some supper at about 10pm which made me tired. I fell asleep and now i've woken up and i'm wide awake. What i'm going to do for the next few hours i don't know!


Must be summat you can start a thread about.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Must be summat you can start a thread about.


I could take my dog for a walk, but i don't think it'd be safe walking the streets at this time of night. I bet he's dying for a pee,but if i open the door to let him out for one he won't pee as he has to have his harness on before he'll pee and if i put his harness on he thinks he's going for a walk.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Oct 2018)

Not only am i wide awake but i'm alcohol free which is probably why i'm wide awake. I'm taking part in this. https://www.drinkaware.co.uk/advice...rinking/how-to-cut-down/go-sober-for-october/
There are a few of us down my local pub who're taking part. I did suggest a sponsored bike 60 mile bike ride to Blackpool and back (Get the pain over and done with in a day rather than a month) ,but the others thought that'd be worse than no alcohol for a month,such is their laziness.
Hey look on the bright side,i've only another 28 days to go!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2018)

Morning land of cc'ers it's a Thursday where i am and got to get ready for work soon 
News of the day so far is that our cat is stupid


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2018)

Morning. My cat is rather inventive this morning. Having chased a scrunched up ball of aluminium foil around the kitchen he decided to attack a small runner bean which put up a fierce defence. Finally succeeding in subduing the wayward bean he decided to put a whoe new perspective on things by laying on his back and looking at it upside down.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Oct 2018)

Nice ride into work,no fog by the river sadly, I like morning fog on a bike..


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> Nice ride into work,no fog by the river sadly, I like morning fog on a bike..


Make sure it doesn't get into your head or ears .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2018)

Schrodie has been given a new toy to play with. It is a clear plastic tunnel with access holes in it in the shape of a question mark. He's chasing a ball along it at the moment. It is a cat version of Pinball.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2018)

Who's a lucky boy then. He's wearing a vest.


----------



## MikeG (4 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I got a Presidential Alert on my phone while I was with the vets this afternoon.......



You need an _alert_ to warn you about your president? Really?


----------



## perplexed (4 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> Nice ride into work,no fog by the river sadly, I like morning fog on a bike..




A pictorial interlude just for you @meta lon, to get you in the mood for Autumn... (Not my pic, this is the Mississippi)


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> You need an _alert_ to warn you about your president? Really?


Nah, I was warned a long time ago.
DGMS *


_*Don't get me started._


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> A pictorial interlude just for you @meta lon, to get you in the mood for Autumn... (Not my pic, this is the Mississippi)
> 
> View attachment 432757


Looks like the bridge by St. Anthony Falls, right in Minneapolis. Could be another, though. Minnesota makes a lot of bridges that way. 3 or 4 right in Minneaplolis -St. Paul.


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> Nice ride into work,no fog by the river sadly, I like morning fog on a bike..


Love a nice bit of fog!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1urq4Vb0XM


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> My slippers are too big.
> 
> To countebalance my manly axe-sharpening activity, I am now in the process of rectifying my poor-slipper fit by stitching in some foam/sponge into the back of them.


Careful with that axe, Perplexed!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMpGdG27K9o


----------



## postman (4 Oct 2018)

Brooks saddle,is having treatment today.I have been told to ring at 15-00 to see if surgery is successful.Walking around the house eating mints and smoking,which is odd cos i don't smoke.It is a stressful time.


----------



## postman (4 Oct 2018)

The patient has returned from a successful operation.You can't see a join.I like the way he has tapered the weld at both ends,it looks really good.A couple of days off and then i will take it out for a latte or two.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2018)

I couldn't stand being teased by this weather any longer so I grabbed my bike and and went out for a cycle ride. I was a bit puffed out so I had 4 stops on the way out. On the way back I challenged myself to see how far I could freewheel back. I made it all the way back to the A350 where I had to climb up over the footbridge. I did 7miles.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Oct 2018)

I'm currently sat in 'spoons, pre Kylie Minogue at the Arena, and they have "run out" of Jack Daniels!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Oct 2018)

October and there's a damn fly in here that keeps landing on me!  They should all be dead by now!


----------



## Katherine (4 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I couldn't stand being teased by this weather any longer so I grabbed my bike and and went out for a cycle ride. I was a bit puffed out so I had 4 stops on the way out. On the way back I challenged myself to see how far I could freewheel back. I made it all the way back to the A350 where I had to climb up over the footbridge. I did 7miles.


Yay! Well done


----------



## MikeG (4 Oct 2018)

Like Illaveago, I couldn't stand sitting in front of the computer any longer, and grabbed my bike


Maverick Goose said:


> Careful with that axe, Perplexed!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMpGdG27K9o




The presence of Pink Floyd in the Mundane thread tears me somewhat. On one hand, you can't have too much Pink Floyd in _any_ thread, albeit, it's not easy to see how they fit into a thread on Charge saddles or the best winter gloves. On the other hand..........'Pink Floyd'.........'mundane'........ Those are words that should never appear in a sentence together.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Oct 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I'm currently sat in 'spoons, pre Kylie Minogue at the Arena, and they have "run out" of Jack Daniels!


You should have gone to a proper pub.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2018)

Just stood in a fur ball that the cat had deposited at the base of our stairs


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Just stood in a fur ball that the cat had deposited at the base of our stairs



Isn't that supposed to be good luck though?, like getting hit by a bird from on high........ No, maybe not.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2018)

Oooh! The sky is pinky grey!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2018)

Tim Peake is asking if people have got what it takes to go into space! Sadly none of my bikes are fast enough.

Then I had a thought! If you had a fixed wheel cycle you could experience the effects of increased G on the body by creating your own centifuge effect by starting off at the top of a steep hill standing on the pedals and letting the bike roll down the slope. Care should be taken not to go too fast!


----------



## raleighnut (5 Oct 2018)

We appear to have a pet mouse today I was just sitting here and there was an almighty clatter from the Conservatory, plants everywhere on the floor and Smokey scarpering from the devastation. Moved the bikes/Trike to pick everything up and a little grey streak shot out and cowered in the corner unfortunately it was impossible for me to get to that corner for a 'catch and release' so the French doors are open to the outside to see if it can make an escape
bit chilly sat here now.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2018)

Did anyone see the Horizon programme about dinosaur fossils on BBC 4 last night ? It was very interesting.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2018)

Schrodie is playing with his new toy!


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2018)

Brewing my second cuppa on the side of a wet and windy slate mountain


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Oct 2018)

Nice day, nice ride to work, new off piste find ,time for a coffee me be tinking


----------



## raleighnut (5 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Schrodie is playing with his new toy!


Not a Mouse is it


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Oooh! The sky is pinky grey!



Not here. Can't see the sky as we are sat in it, in the clouds. Remind me not to move to Ffestiniog


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Oct 2018)

Stormy here, high in upper 70's. Wet but clean dogs from the soaking downpour on our walk. Luckily, I was in my boonie hat and trench coat, which is way too long for the current fashion.


----------



## postman (5 Oct 2018)

Done all the jobs,had my lunch,had a few posts on here.Now i am going to take the mountain bike off the turbo,put on the best tyre and next good day off out on the mountain bike i will go,i can feel a canal path ride looming.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Like Illaveago, I couldn't stand sitting in front of the computer any longer, and grabbed my bike
> 
> 
> The presence of Pink Floyd in the Mundane thread tears me somewhat. On one hand, you can't have too much Pink Floyd in _any_ thread, albeit, it's not easy to see how they fit into a thread on Charge saddles or the best winter gloves. On the other hand..........'Pink Floyd'.........'mundane'........ Those are words that should never appear in a sentence together.


A little stimulation in Mundane world never did anyone any harm...


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Oct 2018)

I topped that fly last night,by the way. I happened to see it just sat there on my chair. I whacked it with my hand and surprisingly i hit it. I was half expecting its 10 times faster than a human's reaction to guide it to safety,but no,i actually beat
the fecker to the draw! I felt a bit bad after i'd done the deed,but if i hadn't topped it it would've seriously bugged me throughout the night. R,i,p fly,but it was either me or you!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2018)

Morning. Not sure what it is doing outside at the moment as it is s bit grey and dark. The ground looks dry. Oh ! The other half just said that it is very fine rain.
Still deciding whether or not to go and watch some classic car racing.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Oct 2018)

Wet and dark..
Van tax renewal ,gone up £20 to £250 !! For a 1.2 d little van.
And my carbon forks from manchester ebay seller are now it would appear are not being sent from Manchester, more like Machin China, so i cancelled the order after receiving a waffling email about delay ... Time ebay sorted this scam out.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2018)

Schrodie enjoys being towel dried so much that he went out and got wet again.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Oct 2018)

There is a long queue in Greggs this morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Oct 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> There is a long queue in Greggs this morning.



Often worth the wait tho


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Oct 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> There is a long queue in Greggs this morning.



Complaints .... 

I've had it once, a steak slice and a chicken slice. There will not be a second time. Same for subway.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> Often worth the wait tho



Where the dislike button.?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2018)

It looks like I might not go to watch the racing after all. It is raining! It is cold! And I feel as If I have a cold coming on.

If it brightens up and I find a bit of enthusiasm I may change my mind.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Complaints ....
> 
> I've had it once, a steak slice and a chicken slice. There will not be a second time. Same for subway.



The smell from those places puts me off as with McD


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Complaints ....
> 
> I've had it once, a steak slice and a chicken slice. There will not be a second time. Same for subway.



The one near my work is excellent.
I have baguettes ,i dont really do pastries.
Sub Way ,i wont go in there ,awful bread not a nice meal


----------



## postman (6 Oct 2018)

The winter duvet went on yesterday a lovely toasty sleep.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> The one near my work is excellent.
> I have baguettes ,i dont really do pastries.
> Sub Way ,i wont go in there ,awful bread not a nice meal


I like Firehouse far better than Subway. And part of the profits go to buying fire equipment, which is good, because our city had a fire engine catch fire and burn down, out on t'Interstate.

https://www.centralillinoisproud.co...-fire-department-truck-catches-fire/937428936


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Oct 2018)

2 weeks on call done
Beer tonight!


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> Often worth the wait tho



It was.


----------



## midlife (6 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> Wet and dark..
> Van tax renewal ,gone up £20 to £250 !! For a 1.2 d little van.
> And my carbon forks from manchester ebay seller are now it would appear are not being sent from Manchester, more like Machin China, so i cancelled the order after receiving a waffling email about delay ... Time ebay sorted this scam out.



£20 to £250! Blimey, are vans different to cars?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Oct 2018)

I just found a free charging socket at Toulouse airport: it's a miracle!


----------



## Katherine (6 Oct 2018)

Interesting tasting menu in Costco today. Apple, strawberry and blueberry crumble; cave aged cheddar; Jamaican jerk beef patty ; prawn dim sum; Cumberland sausage; - it that order! Washed down with a Rioja.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I just found a free charging socket at Toulouse airport: it's a miracle!


Quiet trip home, and try and sleep. Won't it be Monday when you get there?


----------



## midlife (6 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Interesting tasting menu in Costco today. Apple, strawberry and blueberry crumble; cave aged cheddar; Jamaican jerk beef patty ; prawn dim sum; Cumberland sausage; - it that order! Washed down with a Rioja.



OK, that's lunch sorted, what's for tea?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Quiet trip home, and try and sleep. Won't it be Monday when you get there?


It will: I get there about 5am.


----------



## Speicher (6 Oct 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I just found a free charging socket at Toulouse airport: it's a miracle!



Hello again! I was thinking yesterday that we hadn't seen lots of lovely photos from your cycling holiday. Have a safe journey.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Oct 2018)

Had a great day with the kids.
Kids with kids left at 3.30...
Kids with no kids said lets go pubbing.
Hmmmm nice and relaxed now,r


----------



## colly (6 Oct 2018)

Some people give such thoughful gifts:


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2018)

It was cold and wet but we enjoyed it. We couldn't last out to see all of the races as we were getting cold and tired, but it was fun. 

It was nice to see the Ford GT 40's there. It reminded me of the time way back in the 70's when I was an apprentice in a garage and I managed to go on the breakdown truck at the circuit.
I also saw a car that I have always wanted to see. Porsche 917.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Oct 2018)

Well from the pub
The beer is going down great!


----------



## gbb (6 Oct 2018)

Isn't beef getting expensive ?
Sunday dinner has become a mini tradition to have my son, his partner and two of our grandkids over. This means two chickens, a large piece of pork, neither of which is particually expensive, or occasionally beef. A joint today cost £11. That was the cheapest piece of any decent size to feed us all.


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2018)

One of those strange and random things I went for a walk along a beach in twilight this evening as I sometimes do as my form of meditation and clearing my head. It was getting dark and starting to rain and the beach I go to is quite hidden and not many people go there. I thought I was alone when I seen flickering lights and could smell cigarette smoke. I realised there was a woman sitting on a deck chair with a small plastic picnic table with small candles lit on it and she was just sitting there smoking and drinking from a bottle of wine. Just seemed a strange thing to do on a wet October evening in the dark but I guess if she's happy, then who am I to argue? She waved to me and spoke to me and seemed in good spirits.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE 5403070, member: 9609"]a penny for her thoughts[/QUOTE]
How much for some of the wine?


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> It will: I get there about 5am.


Can't sleep?


----------



## raleighnut (7 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It was cold and wet but we enjoyed it. We couldn't last out to see all of the races as we were getting cold and tired, but it was fun.
> 
> It was nice to see the Ford GT 40's there. It reminded me of the time way back in the 70's when I was an apprentice in a garage and I managed to go on the breakdown truck at the circuit.
> I also saw a car that I have always wanted to see. Porsche 917.
> ...


Nice to see the FrazerNash out there too.


View: https://youtu.be/Y4z7eZFw3DY


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Oct 2018)

Early start, moto gp Thailand bow and a mtb session at 10.
Had a food and drink day yesterday so its going to be a struggle me thinks


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2018)

Morning. The sun is shining, a bit different to yesterday.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Oct 2018)

No headache and the sun is shining! winner on every front!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> It will: I get there about 5am.


No time Toulouse, then.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Oct 2018)

Washed the car
It was left out overnight while at Ford having a repair 

So cleaned and put back to bed in my garage!


----------



## postman (7 Oct 2018)

It's surprising how much less ironing there is when the kids have gone back to Uni .


----------



## raleighnut (7 Oct 2018)

We had 10 sacks of logs delivered yesterday.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> We had 10 sacks of logs delivered yesterday.



That means the weather is turning and cycling activities will decrease somewhat.......yes I can be a wuss.....I suffer badly in the hands and feet in the cold.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> That means the weather is turning and cycling activities will decrease somewhat.......yes I can be a wuss.....I suffer badly in the hands and feet in the cold.


https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...d=kwd-354545385487&ref=pd_sl_8gt9dtya60_e_p38


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2018)

When I went to mass, it was dry out, and it sprinkled a bit as I left Aldis, where I went after mass. Now it is pouring down like a car wash.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> When I went to mass, it was dry out, and it sprinkled a bit as I left Aldis, where I went after mass. Now it is pouring down like a car wash.



Yeah, I'd definitely be inside in that weather.


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2018)

I have decided the one downside of being three stone lighter than I used to be is that I feel the cold more than I used to


----------



## colly (7 Oct 2018)

I have started to put up a new fence....well not right NOW obvs. but today, well yesterday actually. Well I dug a couple of post holes.....In the wrong place as it happens but 

well you get the drift.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Oct 2018)

Back in Melbourne, having breakfast with coffee. I've been awake for about 40 hours, as I got no sleep on the planes.

Forgot to mention: I'm 4kg lighter (from 81 down to 77, and I'm 6'3") than when I left on the month long trip. 
Riding Pyrénées climbs for 29 consecutive days (average 80km and 1700m per day) tends to have that effect.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> I have started to put up a new fence....well not right NOW obvs. but today, well yesterday actually. Well I dug a couple of post holes.....In the wrong place as it happens but
> 
> well you get the drift.


At least when you dig the holes in the right place you'll have somewhere to put the soil.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (8 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> I have started to put up a new fence....well not right NOW obvs. but today, well yesterday actually. Well I dug a couple of post holes.....In the wrong place as it happens but
> well you get the drift.



These kind of jobs can’t be rushed. I’ve spent most of this weekend on repainting my shed. Well. When I say repainting, what I mean is I’ve been mulling over a few colour options while blowing the foam off a couple of cold ones down the pub.



raleighnut said:


> At least when you dig the holes in the right place you'll have somewhere to put the soil.



lol. You are Norman Stanley Fletcher and I claim my £5.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> I have started to put up a new fence....well not right NOW obvs. but today, well yesterday actually. Well I dug a couple of post holes.....In the wrong place as it happens but
> 
> well you get the drift.


It must have been an ancient pastime digging "post holes" as archaeologist's are always uncovering them .


----------



## Katherine (8 Oct 2018)

Glad it's a bit warmer today.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2018)

I've never noticed that before! A little green triangle has appeared in the top left hand corner of some avatars!


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2018)

Look there it is again !


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2018)

I thought there was no milk in the fridge.

But then I found some behind the Yoghurt.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought there was no milk in the fridge.
> 
> But then I found some behind the Yoghurt.


Is it your turn to hide now ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is it your turn to hide now ?



Sshhhh... They'll find me.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sshhhh... They'll find me.


I can see you !


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I can see you !



Oh, well, now you've spoiled _everything_.


----------



## colly (8 Oct 2018)

Just about to post that I had never seen a little green avata triangle.

Then l saw one...

Spooky or what?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2018)

I have recently had the pleasure (not!) of speaking to 'Three' customers services twice.
Tomorrow, I have to endure another call to them. That'll make it 3 calls to Three.

It will be an hour of my life I'll never get back


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Oct 2018)

I had 2.11 inches of rain yesterday. The cold front and the ridge are still battling it out here. We may see 85 F today, but we may also see 50 F for a high, and a light freeze, by Friday.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've never noticed that before! A little green triangle has appeared in the top left hand corner of some avatars!


It's been there a few years now.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> It's been there a few years now.


Shows how observant I am !


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I have recently had the pleasure (not!) of speaking to 'Three' customers services twice.
> Tomorrow, I have to endure another call to them. That'll make it 3 calls to Three.
> 
> It will be an hour of my life I'll never get back



Last time I had a dealing with the job centre the 'customer assistant' didn't, to the extent I had to go back four days running to sort out the mess he made, by bike, and the job centre is about 150m lower than we are, with 25% gradients. 

I was not terribly happy, especially when several 'customer assistants' contradicted each other with their 'advice'...


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2018)

Made a big pot of vegetable soup


----------



## MikeG (8 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> It's been there a few years now.



I think it's a sign of the Illuminati, isn't it? 

Or was it the Velominati? I can't remember right now.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> I think it's a sign of the Illuminati, isn't it?
> 
> Or was it the Velominati? I can't remember right now.


Well, if you can't see one on yours, the system isn't certain if you're actually here.


----------



## postman (8 Oct 2018)

Having a re-run of Goodnight Sweetheart box set,going back to it after this,i love it such a clever idea,i also think Ron is the best in it his quips are brilliant,Reg the bobby is a work of art.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2018)

The visit to Castle Combe Race Circuit reminded me of the time way back in the 70's when I was on a breakdown truck. One particular bit I can remember well was seeing what I thought at the time was a Gulf Ford GT40, it turned out to be a Mirage M1. During practice it was the fastest car on the track but sadly it did not make the race due to clutch failure.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2018)

Morning. It is a lovely sunny start to the day. 
It's not going well for my head, slept through the alarm and must have left it somewhere.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2018)

I know the advert used to say that a particular make of washing up liquid lasted longer than others but 47 years is pushing it a bit! 

An old plastic washing up bottle was discovered washed up on Brean beach according to the local news.


----------



## mybike (9 Oct 2018)

Today is moving day, yesterday was packing day. Can't move in this house for boxes.

Bike already moved and in nice big garage, with boxes in. The question is, can we fit two houses into one?

At least it's flatter where we're going so might even get some cycling in. Giddy Lane, here we come.

If anyone has any thoughts on how to store bikes, is a floor stand a good idea?


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Oct 2018)

Found a great way to ensure you don't get caught doing a crime.

Simply get a mate to pull over onto a hard shoulder with a puncture ,car preferred.

This then gets the road virtually closed and all on duty police attending.

Commit crime and take as long as you like,simples.


----------



## perplexed (9 Oct 2018)

Yesterday I filled in and filed the tax return online, did the ironing, vaccumed and polished, made a few phone calls and then made some homemade fishcakes for tea, accompanied by some soy/honey/five spice and ginger stir-fired veg.

I felt quite virtuous by evening...

For an encore, I'm spending much of the day pondering how to get aging parents from A to B later this week with the minimum of drama.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Oct 2018)

The hour and a half commute into work today was very much like the two hour one yesterday. Fantastic!


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2018)

We had a client freak out and vanish about two weeks ago. He's finally responded to phone calls and come to talk to me about what happened.

He's just left saying he'll think through the options I've offered him to help sort out the situation.

If you need me I'll be doing a happy dance around the office...


----------



## postman (9 Oct 2018)

have you seen the price of PAINT nowadays,piggin hell.Got the conservatory brick internal walls to paint.Luckily we have some very good emulsion left from doing another job last year,but the woodwork door frame will only get a wash down,it's great being a REAL Yorkshireman.


----------



## postman (9 Oct 2018)

I have found a new lurve,discovered these in Sainsbugs yesterday afternoon,oh my my it was superb,i now need to do a product test on the milk one,to see what difference there is.Scientific research you know.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2018)

Our local Turkish DHL delivery driver is outside talking fluently to a customer in English on his cell phone. I'm not sure whether to be impressed that it is normal that so many people here are bi/trilingual, or depressed that someone that intelligent is being paid a rubbish wage to do deliveries.


----------



## Speicher (9 Oct 2018)

mybike said:


> Today is moving day, yesterday was packing day. Can't move in this house for boxes.
> 
> Bike already moved and in nice big garage, with boxes in. The question is, can we fit two houses into one?
> 
> ...



I think you have to take the rooves off before they will fit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2018)

Three weeks until Halloween, if you start a little early. My uni had an amazing celebration, every year.


----------



## Katherine (9 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Three weeks until Halloween, if you start a little early. My uni had an amazing celebration, every year.


We've got spooky party day coming up. I'll be wearing my spider dress again. (bargain from As da 2 years ago)


----------



## postman (9 Oct 2018)

Today it was our monthly get together us retired posties and such.I arrange Xmas dinner and as usual it ran smoothly,while taking the orders and picking a venue .It also gave me chance to pop in to Specsavers who after last years trouble ,blood on eye and double vision called me in for a YEARLY test,well it seems i have a cataract starting,so they will see me in another 12 months,i hope it does not go full blown because i have no vision other than seeing light in the left,so if down the line they operate i would be classed as blind while i recover,interesting Mr Bond.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (9 Oct 2018)

Just in time for the Winter:

Wortleberry/Bilberry/Blueberry gin. I'm from Devon so they're wortleberries to me. Picked on Cannock Chase and the best part of ten months steeping in gin in a demijohn.

I need the demijohn for this year's sloe gin. They are washed and ready in the freezer.


----------



## MikeG (9 Oct 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Just in time for the Winter:
> 
> Wortleberry/Bilberry/Blueberry gin. I'm from Devon so they're wortleberries to me. Picked on Cannock Chase and the best part of ten months steeping in gin in a demijohn........



What are you planning to do with that?


----------



## slowmotion (9 Oct 2018)

I'm still wondering if eating a pigeon breast was really a good idea.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm still wondering if eating a pigeon breast was really a good idea.


What did the pigeon think?


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> View attachment 433288
> I have found a new lurve,discovered these in Sainsbugs yesterday afternoon,oh my my it was superb,i now need to do a product test on the milk one,to see what difference there is.Scientific research you know.



They are available deep fried.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> What did the pigeon think?


It's a day too late for him/her to argue the toss.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Oct 2018)

"Strangers in the bath,
Exchanging glances,
Strangers in the bath,
What were the chances?"


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Oct 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> "Strangers in the bath,
> Exchanging glances,
> Strangers in the bath,
> What were the chances?"



"Strangers in the night,
Exchanging flip flops, 
Left one for the right 
Outside of chip shops ..."


----------



## slowmotion (9 Oct 2018)

".....we'd lose the soap
and run out of shampoo..."


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Three weeks until Halloween, if you start a little early. My uni had an amazing celebration, every year.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTki9eLGdLc


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5-SQL3vOFk&t=251s


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vll4eXBJXKg&t=537s
I was there in the 1981 movie. I show up a couple of times.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Oct 2018)

For reasons I won’t bore you with, I’ve been reading my old posts on this thread. ( has anyone else done that? ). Anyway, it’s been a bitter/sweet experience, lots of photos of Nettiethedog that I’d forgotten about, Nettie died last year and broke our hearts, we miss her terribly. 

Also lots of people seem to have gone missing from Mundane news, Reg, Rocky, and some of the girls. Shame really, still life goes on I suppose.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Oct 2018)

There has been a bit of a collective huff and a number of posters have either left or slowed down. 
Still plenty to see here


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2018)

I very nearly missed the tram today.

But I didn't.


----------



## MikeG (10 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I very nearly missed the tram today.
> 
> But I didn't.



Breathtakingly mundane. Congratulations.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Breathtakingly mundane. Congratulations.



Just you wait: I'll possibly have to go to the DIY shop later, so watch this space.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I very nearly missed the tram today.
> 
> But I didn't.


Did it hurt ?


----------



## perplexed (10 Oct 2018)

A Sainsbury home delivery van has just delivered to the house opposite.

The delivery took about 8 minutes.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Oct 2018)

Nice misty ride to work,cool and a beautiful day in the making.
I love this time of year


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> There has been a bit of a collective huff and a number of posters have either left or slowed down.
> Still plenty to see here




But it has been very quiet on here lately.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2018)

To return to the mundane, my back has eased a lot today, it flared up badly yesterday, and its p****** me of big time, every time I take it to the doctors its eased of by the time I get the appointment and nothing happens.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> To return to the mundane, my back has eased a lot today, it flared up badly yesterday, and its p****** me of big time, every time I take it to the doctors its eased of by the time I get the appointment and nothing happens.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2018)

What a lovely sunny morning!

In other news. Do you sometimes wish you could tell computers where to go ? I have just wasted half an hour trying to import 4 pictures!  After several failed attempts with them not showing in my collection they appeared in new imports window asking me if I would like to view them?  I clicked on the image only to be told that these pictures cannot be found!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2018)

Oh! The pictures were of Schrodie playing with his new toy. So I'm sorry , but you will just have to continue in sound only until the computer and I have resolved this situation!
Now where is my hammer ?


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> What a lovely sunny morning!
> 
> In other news. Do you sometimes wish you could tell computers where to go ? I have just wasted half an hour trying to import 4 pictures!  After several failed attempts with them not showing in my collection they appeared in new imports window asking me if I would like to view them?  I clicked on the image only to be told that these pictures cannot be found!



Tell me about it, my computer dropped the normally reliable connection to my Bluetooth speaker a few days ago and refused to connect, I tried to kill the device in the Bluetooth list and rediscover it but the computer couldn't find it, everything else, phone and tablet, is working just fine, and the speaker works with the phone and tablet. I'm told it's because of a bug in Ubuntu.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Tell me about it, my computer dropped the normally reliable connection to my Bluetooth speaker a few days ago and refused to connect, I tried to kill the device in the Bluetooth list and rediscover it but the computer couldn't find it, everything else, phone and tablet, is working just fine, and the speaker works with the phone and tablet. I'm told it's because of a bug in Ubuntu.


I had one of those but the ointment cleared it up!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2018)

We got lost on the way to the DIY. I'd give details but that would be too exciting.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Oct 2018)

Bought a new case for my phone. It is identical to the old one. Hoorah!


----------



## Threevok (10 Oct 2018)

We have been forewarned of heavy rain and flooding in the Caerphilly Borough area.

With this in mind, what do you think the council are doing right now ?

(a) Clearing falling leaves from road gutters and drains in anticipation 

or 

(b) Cutting the grass

Yes, you've guessed it - (b)


----------



## postman (10 Oct 2018)

Mundane mundane here is mundane,i am trying to whip up the energy and excitement to start painting the brickwork in the conservatory.First job is set the boom box up and find some 60's pop music to play,i wield a brush better with a bit of music.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> Mundane mundane here is mundane,i am trying to whip up the energy and excitement to start painting the brickwork in the conservatory.First job is set the boom box up and find some 60's pop music to play,i wield a brush better with a bit of music.



Wow, Once you've finished painting you can watch it dry as well...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Did it hurt ?



Not half as much as the tram not missing me would have done.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Oct 2018)

Just dug up a 10 m2 are of dull corner at work to make a flower bed.
It's still like concrete!!
Coffee and a bickies earned


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2018)

I somehow got distracted from mundane news for a couple of weeks and it's taken me 4 days to catch up. It would have taken 3 had it not been for inconsiderate people adding more posts as I was catching up.


----------



## Speicher (10 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! The pictures were of Schrodie playing with his new toy. So I'm sorry , but you will just have to continue in sound only until the computer and I have resolved this situation!
> Now where is my hammer ?



Bob is spawled acrrz the keyboard, waitinz for youz photoz.


----------



## pjd57 (10 Oct 2018)

Nice day in Glasgow.

I just put a washing out.
Some towels and trousers.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Nice day in Glasgow.
> 
> I just put a washing out.
> Some towels and trousers.



I put our washing out at seven this morning, we're sat in a local cafe, and its a lovely day.


----------



## postman (10 Oct 2018)

Oh dear,what day is it yes it is WEDNESDAY i thought it was Thursday,i have started painting one day too early.Mrs Postman is going away on Friday for a mini arty crafty break.She might need the space in the conservatory to sort out her art worky stuff.Done for today it's only a small conservatory.Will get tidied up in a couple of hours doh what a numpty.


----------



## MikeG (10 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> ......I'll possibly have to go to the DIY shop later.......



In my experience there is no other type, so this sentence contains something of a redundancy.


----------



## pjd57 (10 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> I put our washing out at seven this morning, we're sat in a local cafe, and its a lovely day.


Should be dry by now.

Head home and out some more out.

Need to go now. The washing machine bleeped to let me know it's finished a load.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2018)

I may just go for a gentle walk.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Should be dry by now.
> 
> Head home and out some more out.
> 
> Need to go now. The washing machine bleeped to let me know it's finished a load.



No more to put out, I do have a basket of ironing to do though.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Oct 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I may just go for a gentle walk.


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2018)

Attacked by a bitey fekker this morning. Out of house at 6.30, just opening car and something dropped on back of my head. Wafted it but it fell onto my neck near my shirt collar and sunk its massive fangs into me. No idea what it was, but it squashed the neighbours car as it ran off (I may have slightly exaggerated). Anti histamine tablet and bitey monster cream. Still ruddy sore this afternoon. 

Couldn't have been @waspyfecker as he doesn't fly in the dark.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Oct 2018)

fossyant said:


> Attacked by a bitey fekker this morning. Out of house at 6.30, just opening car and something dropped on back of my head. Wafted it but it fell onto my neck near my shirt collar and sunk its massive fangs into me. No idea what it was, but it squashed the neighbours car as it ran off (I may have slightly exaggerated). Anti histamine tablet and bitey monster cream. Still ruddy sore this afternoon.
> 
> Couldn't have been @waspyfecker as he doesn't fly in the dark.



Vampire?

Have a look in the mirror.....


----------



## raleighnut (10 Oct 2018)

False Widow Spider.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> False Widow Spider.


Huntsman


----------



## mybike (10 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> View attachment 433288
> I have found a new lurve,discovered these in Sainsbugs yesterday afternoon,oh my my it was superb,i now need to do a product test on the milk one,to see what difference there is.Scientific research you know.


----------



## mybike (10 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> I think you have to take the rooves off before they will fit.



Contents, not structure. I've counted ~200 boxes!


----------



## mybike (10 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> They are available deep fried.


----------



## MikeG (10 Oct 2018)

fossyant said:


> Attacked by a bitey fekker this morning. Out of house at 6.30, just opening car and something dropped on back of my head. Wafted it but it fell onto my neck near my shirt collar and sunk its massive fangs into me. No idea what it was, but it squashed the neighbours car as it ran off (I may have slightly exaggerated). Anti histamine tablet and bitey monster cream. Still ruddy sore this afternoon.
> 
> Couldn't have been @waspyfecker as he doesn't fly in the dark.



You're doomed. First, your fingers will go numb. Next your hands will be paralysed, then your feet will putrify and drop off overnight, and after that it takes a bit of a turn for the worse.

Can I have your bikes?


----------



## postman (10 Oct 2018)

Mundane news important announcement.

I went back to Sainsbugs this afternoon with the intention of buying another Terry's chocolate orange,shock and dismay they were at £1-95 and not the £1.So due to my exercise regime i walked to the cake stand and got TWO raisin whirls.with icing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> Mundane news important announcement.
> 
> I went back to Sainsbugs this afternoon with the intention of buying another Terry's chocolate orange,shock and dismay they were at £1-95 and not the £1.So due to my exercise regime i walked to the cake stand and got TWO raisin whirls.with icing.


Deep fried? You know, It's past Iowa State Fair time. You can get anything deep fried at Iowa State Fair.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSKa29E4T7o

Is that a Hampshire hog I see at the end? Don't see them around here as much. Going out, like the Mule-Foot.


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> You're doomed. First, your fingers will go numb. Next your hands will be paralysed, then your feet will putrify and drop off overnight, and after that it takes a bit of a turn for the worse.
> 
> Can I have your bikes?



The back of my neck is numb. I'm a gonner.

An no, the roads are clear of cars in hell, I'm taking them with me.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (10 Oct 2018)

Just finished work for the week.

All the bits have arrived for the new wheel I’m going to build, but I have big plans for tomorrow as I’m the only one at home ...

I’m going to laze around all day and do bugger all.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2018)

Time for a ride


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Oct 2018)

Last of the nice weather days for most of us today.
Yesterday was a fabulous day. Enjoyed a few hrs digging and garden stuff at work.


----------



## gaijintendo (11 Oct 2018)

I scratched my nipple putting my top on.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a ride


Uh! Zzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2018)

Morning. I went out for a ride with my friends when I got back yesterday. We thought we would get a last ride in before the weather changed. We cycled 16 miles in the end, stopping off at a pub for a half of shandy before cycling home.
We almost had a head on collision with a girl cyclist coming the other way.  She was cycling towards the bright low sun and we were coming out of it.
I turned around to see what she was seeing and it was difficult looking directly into the blazing sun.


----------



## perplexed (11 Oct 2018)

I pulled down a roller blind last night.

It took three attempts for it to stay down.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Oct 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I scratched my nipple putting my top on.



Joggers nipple, I get that on my right nip.
Usually from dedicated cycling clothing as it happens.
Never get it with a normal T-shirt


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I went out for a ride with my friends when I got back yesterday. We thought we would get a last ride in before the weather changed. We cycled 16 miles in the end, stopping off at a pub for a half of shandy before cycling home.
> We almost had a head on collision with a girl cyclist coming the other way.  She was cycling towards the bright low sun and we were coming out of it.
> I turned around to see what she was seeing and it was difficult looking directly into the blazing sun.




I find myself often shouting " we ride on the left in this country" while trying to avoid morning cycle way users.
Sadly most don't understand English


----------



## postman (11 Oct 2018)

Up early second coat of paint going on before this hot sun arrives here in Meanwood.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2018)

We almost fell off our bikes yesterday due to unforeseen ciderfects!  We came across a lane which was strewn with crabapples, it was a bit bumpy cycling over them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> I find myself often shouting " we ride on the left in this country" while trying to avoid morning cycle way users.
> Sadly most don't understand English



That's a good point actually. I've been known to drift to the right when riding in the UK.

On the other hand I'm drifting left politically as I get older.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (11 Oct 2018)

I’ve been explaining to my wife why it would be better to put off painting the shed until next summer.

Obviously, once we’ve decided on the colour the can will have to be left in the shed for at least three weeks to acclimatise to the same temperature as the wood it will be used on (I shouldn’t really have to explain this, it’s obvious ); by which time the wet weather will probably be with us and everybody knows you shouldn’t treat damp wood.

So next Spring then? Or maybe even late Summer as we need to ensure the shed has fully dried out.

Although of course, by then the temperature may be too high and it wouldn’t get chance to soak into the wood properly before drying...


----------



## Threevok (11 Oct 2018)

It's getting very dark here


----------



## ianrauk (11 Oct 2018)




----------



## MikeG (11 Oct 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve been explaining to my wife why it would be better to put off painting the shed until next summer.
> 
> Obviously, once we’ve decided on the colour the can will have to be left in the shed for at least three weeks to acclimatise to the same temperature as the wood it will be used on (I shouldn’t really have to explain this, it’s obvious ); by which time the wet weather will probably be with us and everybody knows you shouldn’t treat damp wood.
> 
> ...



 

You, sir, are a master of prevarication. Congratulations. Clearly a lifetime of practise has gone into work of this quality. Perfection.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Oct 2018)

The privvy here is 47 steps lower than my desk.

We've just built five Ikea cupboards.


----------



## Katherine (11 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We almost had a head on collision with a girl cyclist coming the other way.  She was cycling towards the bright low sun and we were coming out of it.
> I turned around to see what she was seeing and it was difficult looking directly into the blazing sun.



I actually did come off my bike yesterday in those very same conditions.  
Big OUCH! Sprained and dislocated my left thumb and slight sprain in right thumb.
I was crossing a side road, looking into the sun I didn't see a black car turning in. I braked hard and we both missed each other but I went flying. Very lucky really, only a few cuts and scrapes on the rest of me. The driver lived locally and I went to his house, he phoned a taxi and kept my bike till my son could collect it .5 and a half hours A & E !


----------



## MikeG (11 Oct 2018)

Ouch, Katherine. Sorry to hear that. Those thumbs of yours are going to be sore for a few days.

As an aside, my last couple of rides have ended with me holding my glasses in my teeth, as it was easier to see without them. Low bright sun and slightly damp roads: a lethal combination.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I actually did come off my bike yesterday in those very same conditions.
> Big OUCH! Sprained and dislocated my left thumb and slight sprain in right thumb.
> I was crossing a side road, looking into the sun I didn't see a black car turning in. I braked hard and we both missed each other but I went flying. Very lucky really, only a few cuts and scrapes on the rest of me. The driver lived locally and I went to his house, he phoned a taxi and kept my bike till my son could collect it .5 and a half hours A & E !


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2018)

Cheap night out tonight. Got drinks vouchers for 1 new bar, then Manchester Confidentials bar tabs for 3 bars in Northern Quarter (paid £27 for 3 x £20 bar tabs, and then free nibbles and wine at a Christmas Menu tasting at Mr Whites Chop House in The Village. My wife is running late so popped into The Gasworks.


----------



## postman (11 Oct 2018)

Well where was the raging sun,and i have discovered painting is very mundane,it is already a chore.


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2018)

A good husband


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2018)

I am


fossyant said:


> Cheap night out tonight. Got drinks vouchers for 1 new bar, then Manchester Confidentials bar tabs for 3 bars in Northern Quarter (paid £27 for 3 x £20 bar tabs, and then free nibbles and wine at a Christmas Menu tasting at Mr Whites Chop House in The Village. My wife is running late so popped into The Gasworks.
> View attachment 433579


I've heard about that Manchester beer...


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Oct 2018)

everytime i think about giving up smoking, i find that i end up smoking more... so from yesterday, I'm just cutting down.


----------



## Katherine (11 Oct 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> everytime i think about giving up smoking, i find that i end up smoking more... so from yesterday, I'm just cutting down.


I think think that works for a lot of things with me. 
Good luck.


----------



## postman (11 Oct 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm just cutting down.





View: https://youtu.be/sGsx4zgw-64
i hope you are better at cutting down than these guys.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I actually did come off my bike yesterday in those very same conditions.
> Big OUCH! Sprained and dislocated my left thumb and slight sprain in right thumb.
> I was crossing a side road, looking into the sun I didn't see a black car turning in. I braked hard and we both missed each other but I went flying. Very lucky really, only a few cuts and scrapes on the rest of me. The driver lived locally and I went to his house, he phoned a taxi and kept my bike till my son could collect it .5 and a half hours A & E !


I hope you are alright now.


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I actually did come off my bike yesterday in those very same conditions.
> Big OUCH! Sprained and dislocated my left thumb and slight sprain in right thumb.
> I was crossing a side road, looking into the sun I didn't see a black car turning in. I braked hard and we both missed each other but I went flying. Very lucky really, only a few cuts and scrapes on the rest of me. The driver lived locally and I went to his house, he phoned a taxi and kept my bike till my son could collect it .5 and a half hours A & E !


----------



## Katherine (11 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you are alright now.


Much more bruised and achy today.
The simplest of tasks are almost impossible to do with 2 painful humbs that don't work


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Much more bruised and achy today.
> The simplest of tasks are almost impossible to do with 2 painful humbs that don't work


And the thumbs??


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2018)

I just snapped my bootlace.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2018)

Anybody else going to the wedding today ?


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody else going to the wedding today ?



???


----------



## roadrash (12 Oct 2018)

I take it @dave r didn't get the invite then


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> I take it @dave r didn't get the invite then



Every British taxpayer should have an invite. After all, you're paying for it.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Much more bruised and achy today.
> The simplest of tasks are almost impossible to do with 2 painful humbs that don't work


Ooh! Have you sought medical advice? Digits can be awkward things when mistreated.
I hope you get all mended soon.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just snapped my bootlace.


Oh dear! Have you called International Rescue? 
I wonder which pod they kept the spare bootlaces in ?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (12 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Much more bruised and achy today.
> The simplest of tasks are almost impossible to do with 2 painful humbs that don't work



I’m not sure what humbs are, but I expect they go up and down when you run?

Anyway, take it easy and get well soon.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody else going to the wedding today ?


I'm still going through the present list. I wish they still gave away glasses with petrol.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just snapped my bootlace.



#prayforAndy.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Every British taxpayer should have an invite. After all, you're paying for it.



Invite? have I missed something?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (12 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm still going through the present list. I wish they still gave away glasses with petrol.



BBQ Briquettes it is then.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Invite? have I missed something?



Minor royal wedding Dave, I'm not going, I'm waiting for a parcel delivery.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Minor royal wedding Dave, I'm not going, I'm waiting for a parcel delivery.


What did you get them?


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> What did you get them?



A sense of perspective. I doubt they'll know how to use it though.


----------



## Katherine (12 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody else going to the wedding today ?


I would have been at work, but now I'll be viewing from the sofa.

[QUOTE 5407906, member: 9609"]yeh but - hows the bike ?[/QUOTE]

My son says the wheels are ok . The saddle is damaged . The left hand brake /gear handle is smashed. Don't know about the rest. It's in the garage and I can't open the door!



Illaveago said:


> Ooh! Have you sought medical advice?



I'm expecting a telephone follow-up today.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Minor royal wedding Dave, I'm not going, I'm waiting for a parcel delivery.



That its a minor royal explains why I'd missed it.


----------



## postman (12 Oct 2018)

Delayed start to today's painting,It is too dark to put the final coat on yet.Going to give it a couple of hours ,then decide,today or tomorrow either will do,can't miss any on final coat.


----------



## postman (12 Oct 2018)

Take it easy Katherine,wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Every British taxpayer should have an invite. After all, you're paying for it.



@Andy in Germany i couldn't agree more re these waster's but that's a whole different thread


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> My son says the wheels are ok . The saddle is damaged . The left hand brake /gear handle is smashed. Don't know about the rest. It's in the garage and I can't open the door!



must have missed the whole story , wish you a speedy recovery and hope the wheels are up and turning again soon


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (12 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> Delayed start to today's painting,It is too dark to put the final coat on yet.Going to give it a couple of hours ,then decide,today or tomorrow either will do,can't miss any on final coat.



Are you sure this wouldn’t best be left until next summer?


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2018)

Have to take the dogs to board today, what with all that's going on.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Have to take the dogs to board today, what with all that's going on.



Good passage with all that's going on.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2018)

I got glue on my fleece top.


----------



## roadrash (12 Oct 2018)

sox the cat just farted , its bloody ripe


----------



## colly (12 Oct 2018)

Just back from shopping.


----------



## colly (12 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @Andy in Germany i couldn't agree more re these waster's but that's a whole different thread


That could be a whole new website let alone a thread.


----------



## postman (12 Oct 2018)

As the heavens poured out it's blessings on us here in Meanwood.I decided to get the final coat of paint on the walls,as the Biblical rain fell it got lighter,and seeing how the second coat of paint was a little lighter than the final colour i took a chance.Nice and steady i went,so it is now drying off,and i will not go back and keep flicking bits over where i think i have missed some.Leaving it to dry off fully,and if needed a fourth coat tomorrow,that's if i have missed any.Buttermilk is a fine colour.


----------



## postman (12 Oct 2018)

Thinking of going for a haircut or blade as it is now,Mrs Postman has gone on a three day arty crafty meeting with a few of her mates.I an going out for dinner on Sunday and the hair bald as i am looks a mess,Thick on the sides and spiky sparse bits sprouting up on top.Also when i have a blade jobby i look ten years younger .So just going to clean the conservatory floor see if any paint got through the dust sheets like it does,and seeing how it is really awful here,the barbers will be empty.


----------



## postman (12 Oct 2018)

This must be some form of record.I am back from my haircut ,i have also been to Aldi and bought two ENORMOUS bars of their own brand of chocolate.Very nice as i taste the first few pieces.


----------



## Threevok (12 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> This must be some form of record.I am back from my haircut ,i have also been to Aldi and bought two ENORMOUS bars of their own brand of chocolate.Very nice as i taste the first few pieces.



If you are talking about the "Roth" ones then YES is it very nice


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> This must be some form of record.I am back from my haircut ,i have also been to Aldi and bought two ENORMOUS bars of their own brand of chocolate.Very nice as i taste the first few pieces.


Share the choccy Postie...don't be greedy now. Aldi choccy is delish.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Oct 2018)

My 12000th post...shame none make any sense


----------



## colly (12 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> My 12000th post...shame none make any sense


Glad YOU said that.


----------



## Milzy (12 Oct 2018)

I’m going to Halfrauds in the morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> This must be some form of record.I am back from my haircut ,i have also been to Aldi and bought two ENORMOUS bars of their own brand of chocolate.Very nice as i taste the first few pieces.


I am eating some Aldi dark chocolate as I read this.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Good passage with all that's going on.


University Homecoming, so Mrs. GA very busy, so better the dogs are out at the "Day Spa".


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2018)

Monday, our temperatures reached 85 F, as did they Tuesday. Today, in the afternoon, it snowed. It didn't stick, but it did snow.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Oct 2018)

The wind has woken the dogs. The dogs have woken me. Fun times.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I got glue on my fleece top.


Did you try gluing your bootlace? I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am eating some Aldi dark chocolate as I read this.


I wish I could multi task. I haven't mastered silent reading yet, so if I was to eat chocolate it would come out as incomprehensible " mmmmm, mmm, mmm! "


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Oct 2018)

Its a wild one, nice e sky this morning,tho i think it looks ominous!!
No biking today, shopping.

Its the "Great Eastern Run" sunday and most of Peterborough gets closed off for the event.
Very popular event with 1000s taking part


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2018)

I was just listening to a bit on the breakfast TV just now talking about trying to to reintroduce oyster beds. The clever peep said that we have lost 85% of our oyster beds in the past decade! I was wondering ! If they are filter feeders and their shells are made up of mainly calcium carbonate then they must be taking CO2 out of the atmosphere?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (13 Oct 2018)

A full english in Ferrari’s Cafe this morning with my Tuesday evening cycling group, followed by a few afternoon beers in Peterborough. Nice.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2018)

Wet, grey and windy here.

I think I may be going down with a clod. I woke up sweating and aching.


----------



## Katherine (13 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Wet, grey and windy here.
> 
> I think I may be going down with a clod. I woke up sweating and aching.


Oh dear. Stay cosy. Lots of hot drinks. Get well soon.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Oct 2018)

Very wet in Glasgow.
Nothing more than a light breeze so far today.


----------



## postman (13 Oct 2018)

Crikey i though Saturdays were a rest day.After letting the paint dry overnight,it was time to see if it was ok .Yes it is good so time to clean up.Windows needed cleaning,masking tape needed peeling off,brushes washing,dustsheets folding and put away.Then it was time to put things back up.i only dropped the blinds what a mess it looked like a pile of spaghetti,i had to take off the chain at the bottom and put the vertical blinds back up one by one,then rejoin the chain at the bottom,i learn fast i did not drop the second one,then it was floor cleaning,putting a few bits back i ,then hoover the rug in the room clean the kitchen and finally do a bit of ironing,it is 15-30 i have not had any lunch but i have eaten a 200g Aldi dark chocolate bar.i am totally fed up with diy and housework,i am now going for a soak in the bath and doing naff all else until i make tea.that is warming through some chilli con carni defrosted from the fridge.Oh the joys od being a diy god.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Oct 2018)

Went to Pangbourne to look at some cars

Then Windsor for lunch

As I drive so very little i had forgotten how finding somewhere to park is such a pain in the rear


----------



## postman (13 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Then Windsor for lunch




You never did,well i never did you just go to the disco reception or did you bag the wedding as well.Nice one.Was it a good spread.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2018)

I got a new phone. First time in a long time. My early Samsung smartphone was run over Friday.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> You never did,well i never did you just go to the disco reception or did you bag the wedding as well.Nice one.Was it a good spread.



It’s was okay but the food wasn’t up to much!
I should have done McDonald’s instead!


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> *Crikey i though Saturdays were a rest day. *After letting the paint dry overnight, it was time to see if it was ok. Yes it is good so time to clean up. Windows needed cleaning,masking tape needed peeling off, brushes washing,dustsheets folding and put away. Then it was time to put things back up. i only dropped the blinds what a mess it looked like a pile of spaghetti, i had to take off the chain at the bottom and put the vertical blinds back up one by one,then rejoin the chain at the bottom, i learn fast i did not drop the second one,then it was floor cleaning, putting a few bits back i, then hoover the rug in the room clean the kitchen and finally do a bit of ironing, it is 15-30 i have not had any lunch but i have eaten a 200g Aldi dark chocolate bar. i am totally fed up with diy and housework, i am now going for a soak in the bath and doing naff all else until i make tea. that is warming through some chilli con carni defrosted from the fridge. Oh the joys od being a diy god.


That'll be Sundays.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Oct 2018)

Well as Peterborough is closed today for the Great eastern run im off to the north Norfolk coast.
Have a wander around Holkham Hall and Blankney point.

Weather's not too bad for the runners ,they'll keep cool i think


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2018)

Raining in the shire


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Oct 2018)

Chucking down
So a nice day indoors doing nothing!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2018)

Morning. It is raining here!


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2018)

Persisting it down here too.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Oct 2018)

Its pouring here, Runners will be paddling


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2018)

And here's me with the blinds down to keep the sun out...


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2018)

Ideal weather for washing the car then !


----------



## Drago (14 Oct 2018)

I mentioned in the retirement thread yesterday, my car is so small I can comfortably clean it in the garage.


----------



## postman (14 Oct 2018)

Despite Storm Callum.Postman is venturing in to Headingley for lunch,Why not Mrs Postie left me £50 .It's a treat.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Ideal weather for washing the car then !



If I had one I'd probably be thinking that: another advantage of being car free...

I watched the neighbours spend a couple of hours yesterday changing the summer/winter tyres on their car, cleaning it and packing everything away. It seemed like a lot of work.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> If I had one I'd probably be thinking that: another advantage o being car free...
> 
> I watched the neighbours spend a couple of hours yesterday changing the summer/winter tyres on their car, cleaning it and packing everything away. It seemed like a lot of work.


Do they let you wash your cars there? 
It seems funny that we seem to have gone back in time with having to change tyres to a winter tread pattern. I think they used to do that sort of thing in the 60's.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Do they let you wash your cars there?
> It seems funny that we seem to have gone back in time with having to change tyres to a winter tread pattern. I think they used to do that sort of thing in the 60's.


Some countries are more enlightened and don't spread salt/grit all over the roads, I know for sure that in Finland everyone fits studded tyres.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Do they let you wash your cars there?



I'd have to ask a motorist. 



Illaveago said:


> It seems funny that we seem to have gone back in time with having to change tyres to a winter tread pattern. I think they used to do that sort of thing in the 60's.



It's more to do with the amount of snow we get here. A few k's away in the hills snow chains are mandatory most winters.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Oct 2018)




----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Oct 2018)

I have just sat through what seemed like a month of a 'Flip Out' safety video. I never realised trampolining could be so mundane.


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2018)

The garage is now full again. Bikes back from the caravan.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Oct 2018)

fossyant said:


> The garage is now full again. Bikes back from the caravan.
> View attachment 433959


What an impressive collection of steeds! As the CC'ers mantra goes...ONE CAN NEVER HAVE TOO MANY


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> What an impressive collection of steeds! As the CC'ers mantra goes...ONE CAN NEVER HAVE TOO MANY



9 1/2. Once my case gets sorted, there will be another MTB for me and one for my Wife.


----------



## mybike (14 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just snapped my bootlace.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Oct 2018)

mybike said:


>


Thats far more exciting than anything i am doing today!


----------



## mybike (14 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Invite? have I missed something?


You should probably open your mail.


----------



## mybike (14 Oct 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Thats far more exciting than anything i am doing today!



I'm having an unboxing day, emptied ~40 out of 200.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2018)

Just watching eat well for less. They reckon that they could save the family £14,000 a year!  They asked the family what they would do with the money they saved ?

Spend it on more shopping!


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Just watching eat well for less. They reckon that they could save the family £14,000 a year!  They asked the family what they would do with the money they saved ?
> 
> Spend it on more shopping!



How many take-aways did they have in a week? I limit myself to two each month. Usually a Chinese Beef curry or Sweet and Sour Chicken (in batter).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> How many take-aways did they have in a week? I limit myself to two each month. Usually a Chinese Beef curry or Sweet and Sour Chicken (in batter).


Off topic, if that's possible in here, owl ong have you been a mod?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2018)

I may have miss heard the amount but they did save them the equivalent of £7,000.


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Off topic, if that's possible in here, owl ong have you been a mod?



Just over a year. Have you just noticed?


----------



## Paulus (14 Oct 2018)

fossyant said:


> 9 1/2. Once my case gets sorted, there will be another MTB for me and one for my Wife.


What is that lovely green steed, the one attached to the turbo?


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I may have miss heard the amount but they did save them the equivalent of £7,000.



For a family of four, a takeway could be err.. £40. £7,000 divided by 40 is … 170 which is  three times a week. Or at £50 at time, it is 140 which is also approx. 3 a week. Were they very fat?

I used to watch that programme, until I lost patience with the spending habits of the people on it. Live Well for Less is also  when they can spend the thick end of £1,000 in a week on clothes, which is considerable more than I spend on clothes in a year.


----------



## Paulus (14 Oct 2018)

MrsP has been to the theatre this afternoon with some friends. Dinner is cooked and I am awaiting her return.


----------



## midlife (14 Oct 2018)

Paulus said:


> What is that lovely green steed, the one attached to the turbo?



You beat me to it, I was going to ask that


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Just over a year. Have you just noticed?


 Our Speicher's been moonlighting lately...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMjYGneEc80


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2018)

Have you seen my brother in the Trip Advisor advert? He and I can share the free flights.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2018)

I've been making models today and I've got dust all over my keyboard.


----------



## roadrash (14 Oct 2018)

I have manflu


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Just over a year. Have you just noticed?


Yes, I like to take things nice and slow ...


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> How many take-aways did they have in a week? I limit myself to two each month. Usually a Chinese Beef curry or Sweet and Sour Chicken (in batter).


Sweet and Sour battered Chicken Balls   , one of the few things I buy from a takeaway.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE 5411084, member: 9609"]I've mostly been interested in cattle grids for an all new and exiting soon to be revealed ....... drum roll ..... My Bike on a Cattle Grid thread.

I bet you're all excited now.[/QUOTE]
Bunny hop the one below the Cow and Calf on the way into Ilkley.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Oct 2018)

You'll catch your death of cold!


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> You'll catch your death of cold!


You'd be coming off Ilkley Moor though.

The worms will have to look elsewhere, as will the ducks.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE 5411108, member: 9609"]wireless broadband marches alongside the road into the Mountains of Minto
View attachment 434071

just amazing the technowlogy now, just put up the posts no need for the enviromentally damaging wires[/QUOTE]
Just don't have a tv or radio nearby. We've a 5G Lite mast nearby, and it knocks/blocks other networks, as well as mucking up tv & radio reception.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE 5411108, member: 9609"]wireless broadband marches alongside the road into the Mountains of Minto
View attachment 434071

just amazing the technowlogy now, just put up the posts no need for the enviromentally damaging wires[/QUOTE]


Wifi Posts ​


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Oct 2018)

Well we was having a night away sunday as its Birthday boy today.
Hotel at Cley was a dissapointment ,trip advisor reviews might be fake 

So we didnt stay.
Nice visit to Holkham Hall and Holt sunday even in the rain,and it did give it some!!

We shall have lunch out today ,maybe the Finches at Rutland Water as thats a nice pub for a treat.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2018)

Morning it is ret and wainy out!

Schrodie has been acting like a teenager. I think he went outside just to get wet so that I could towel him dry. He then went out into the kitchen with me , getting in the way of every step that I made . I gave him a good fuss but he just sat there looking bored.  I decided that he needed to play. I flicked an aluminium scrunched up ball which he caught and held! Another go, a bit of a chase and stop. I discovered that if I flicked it around a corner out of sight it sparked interest and he shot off after it like a rocket!


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been making models today and I've got dust all over my keyboard.



Frankly, I'd still prefer to be making models now...


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Frankly, I'd still prefer to be making models now...


Ooh! So would I! I'm waiting for one to be delivered, don't know when! I am watching a tracking thing which seems frozen!  
I think I may get my hammer!


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! So would I! I'm waiting for one to be delivered, don't know when! I am watching a tracking thing which seems frozen!
> I think I may get my hammer!



Ooo. What is it?

What model, I know what a hammer is...


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ooo. What is it?
> 
> What model, I know what a hammer is...


There's many types of hammer though.


----------



## mybike (15 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Have you seen my brother in the Trip Advisor advert? He and I can share the free flights.




Why do you need free flights?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2018)

I have a bicycle. I don't need any flights at all. Much to my relief.


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2018)

Paulus said:


> What is that lovely green steed, the one attached to the turbo?



Ribble 653 with Shimano 600/Ultegra. The blue one on the ground is even nicer, handbuilt Columbus SLX with 7400 Dura Ace


----------



## roadrash (15 Oct 2018)

by dose add by head is all bunged up


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> by dose add by head is all bunged up


If it's a cold, ice cream!!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> I have manflu



Have you rung 999?

There's no point in taking any chances.


----------



## roadrash (15 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> If it's a cold, ice cream!!



a cold...A COLD, I will have you know it is a life threatening dose of man flu , I will be lucky to survive





Tenacious Sloth said:


> Have you rung 999?
> 
> There's no point in taking any chances.



My son is a paramedic, I have his number on speed dial, I hope I can muster the strength to press dial should the need arise


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2018)

Someone stuffed my brain full of cotton wool this morning.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> a cold...A COLD, I will have you know it is a life threatening dose of man flu , I will be lucky to survive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just in case, who gets your bikes?


----------



## roadrash (15 Oct 2018)

taking them with me ….


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> taking them with me ….


Final ride?


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been making models today and I've got dust all over my keyboard.



Models huh? 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epfomZRUyRo


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2018)

Bacon bagel for lunch..


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Bacon bagel for lunch..
> 
> View attachment 434120



I've had a sausage and egg bap


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Oct 2018)

Lunch at the Finch's ,omg
Minute steak with a parmesan salad and fries..best thing I've eaten in ages.

3 pints of Grainstore Red Kite to finish.
Ohh and a banoffe chase cake

Excellent birthday treat.

Rutland cycles is a mile away.......mmmmm


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Models huh?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epfomZRUyRo



An arm he found here, a leg there. Held together with Duct Tape.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2018)

M' gonna hafta go home b'fore I fal'sleep.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ooo. What is it?
> 
> What model, I know what a hammer is...


1/18 scale diecast Ford GT 40 Le Mans. 

When I last looked it was in a transit . I think that's what it said.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> taking them with me ….


A Biking buriial ?


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> A Biking buriial ?


Send him off down the steepest hill nearby you mean, or fit stabilisers and an electric wheel?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> A Biking buriial ?



It's a strange thing, but whoever introduced the all you can eat 'Viking' Restaurant to Japan forgot to check the stranger aspects of Japanese punctuation pronunciation, and the Japanese now refer to it as a 'Biking' Restaurant.

Edited for typos


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's a strange thing, but whoever introduced the all you can eat 'Viking' Restaurant to Japan forgot to check the stranger aspects of Japanese punctuation, and the Japanese now refer to it as a 'Biking' Restaurant.


Viking make bikes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Viking make bikes.



Don't tell the Japanese, you'll cause mass confusion...


----------



## tyred (15 Oct 2018)

The simple joy of putting on a coat that you hadn't worn in a while and finding a tenner that you didn't know you had in the pocket


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2018)

tyred said:


> The simple joy of putting on a coat that you hadn't worn in a while and finding *a tenner *that you didn't know you had in the pocket


They stilll in use?


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> Lunch at the Finch's ,omg
> Minute steak with a parmesan salad and fries..best thing I've eaten in ages.
> 
> 3 pints of Grainstore Red Kite to finish.
> ...


----------



## Katherine (15 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> by dose add by head is all bunged up





Andy in Germany said:


> M' gonna hafta go home b'fore I fal'sleep.



Hope you both feel better soon .


----------



## Katherine (15 Oct 2018)

Still can't do very much with my hands, I can't go to work, so I went on the bus to the cinema this morning . I was literally the only person watching the film. It was the 10 am showing and I sat right bang in the middle. 
The film...?

A sweet Disney film called Christopher Robin. I absolutely adored it .


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Oct 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Bacon bagel for lunch..
> 
> View attachment 434120



You're supposed to cook the bacon Pete.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Oct 2018)

tyred said:


> The simple joy of putting on a coat that you hadn't worn in a while and finding a tenner that you didn't know you had in the pocket



I think you must have my coat on.


----------



## perplexed (15 Oct 2018)

I was relieved today to discover that my local supermarket has sprouts back in stock.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> I was relieved today to discover that my local supermarket has sprouts back in stock.


You bought them then.


----------



## craigwend (15 Oct 2018)

https://morsecode.scphillips.com/translator.html 

eNJOY


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2018)

Right let's go and move some Bikes around as I need to find my old Marin


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Hope you both feel better soon .



My lack of sleep is pretty minor compared to your injuries, but thanks for the sentiments.

Besides, it's arguably self-inflicted by staying up stupidly late...


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Right let's go and move some Bikes around as I need to find my old Marin



Don't panic found it after moving 12 bikes


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2018)

The residential road I ride up on my commute has a 20km speed limit. They've just installed a new sign that gives a smiley face if you are driving under 20, and a frowny face if you are speeding. So much for the hard humourless Germans.

It's on a fairly steep uphill section. 

Am I a bad person for wanting to ride fast enough to get a frowny face tomorrow?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Don't panic found it after moving 12 bikes



Thanks for that, the tension was killing me.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Oct 2018)

Back to the grind... I may have some leaves for sale later?
Please form an orderly queue


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks for that, the tension was killing me.



Not as much as me , i can assure you


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Right let's go and move some Bikes around as I need to find my old Marin


I missread that as " old Man!"


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2018)

Just took great delight in blocking a parking space at work so we can put a sign up later.


----------



## perplexed (16 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> You bought them then.



Oh yes!


----------



## perplexed (16 Oct 2018)

I tidied the garage yesterday.

Amongst other things, I moved my trailer from the right side to the left. As you look in.

I will of course keep you posted when I go through and sort my screw and nail collection.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Still can't do very much with my hands, I can't go to work, so I went on the bus to the cinema this morning . I was literally the only person watching the film. It was the 10 am showing and I sat right bang in the middle.
> The film...?
> 
> A sweet Disney film called Christopher Robin. I absolutely adored it .


It would have been" *ods Law" if someone with a big hat came in and sat right in front of you.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> I tidied the garage yesterday.
> 
> Amongst other things, I moved my trailer from the right side to the left. As you look in.
> 
> I will of course keep you posted when I go through and sort my screw and nail collection.


I am confused! Which end should we be looking from ?


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> The residential road I ride up on my commute has a 20km speed limit. They've just installed a new sign that gives a smiley face if you are driving under 20, and a frowny face if you are speeding. So much for the hard humourless Germans.
> 
> It's on a fairly steep uphill section.
> 
> Am I a bad person for wanting to ride fast enough to get a frowny face tomorrow?



No just normal


----------



## perplexed (16 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I am confused! Which end should we be looking from ?



The front.

For futher reassurance, it is stood on its end, flat against the wall with the wheels pointing towards the centre of the garage. 

It is next to the wooden shelving which contains the aforementioned screw and nail collection.

The advantage to this new, exciting arrangement is that one may access the gas/electricity meters to facilitate the reading thereof. 

Previously, a kind of lateral limbo dance was required.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> The front.
> 
> For futher reassurance, it is stood on its end, flat against the wall with the wheels pointing towards the centre of the garage.
> 
> ...


Ah! It explains everything as I was looking from the other end.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2018)

What an exciting start to the day with so many things going on! 
I thought that I would also add to this by saying that my parcel is still in transit! 


It is only coming from Swindon!


----------



## MikeG (16 Oct 2018)

My wife is away. My dog is away with her. I have about 14 or 15 hours of work to do today. I may well not even see another human being today, let alone speak to one......unless the postman can't fit something through the letterbox.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2018)

Thought for today!

Most of us know the feeling. You are lazing in a hot bath, adding more hot water as the temperature slowly drops, but eventually it drops to a point where you start to feel cold and have to get out.


Now why do those apes that sit in those hot volcanic pools with snow falling all around them want to leave?


----------



## Katherine (16 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It would have been" *ods Law" if someone with a big hat came in and sat right in front of you.


I would have moved. 
I started on the first row of the normal seats, after half an hour , I decided to move down a row onto the Premier seats! Much comfier


----------



## postman (16 Oct 2018)

Waiting to go to IKEA,going to purchase two high wingback chairs for the conservatory i painted last week then we need a coffee table,and a rug.


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2018)

Fortunately where I live, the nearest Ikea is about forty miles away. That may explain why I have not ventured inside one of their establishments for over twenty years. Have they changed much in that time?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Fortunately where I live, the nearest Ikea is about forty miles away. That may explain why I have not ventured inside one of their establishments for over twenty years. Have they changed much in that time?


I bet that the same people are still in there.




Lost!


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I bet that the same people are still in there.
> 
> Lost!



As I understand it, you have to follow a particular route. So how did they get lost? Or did they hide behind a Fumblegink book case?


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2018)

I have not been in a super large (not so) super market since 2006. I find them to be noisy, with over-bright lighting, and peeps rushing around. 

Fortunately there are lots of small independent shops here, which are very quiet from about 4pm onwards. Except on Thursdays for early closing day, or Saturdays when they close early, or Sundays when they are all shut. Or on Monday when half of them are shut.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> My lack of sleep is pretty minor compared to your injuries, but thanks for the sentiments.
> 
> Besides, it's arguably self-inflicted by staying up stupidly late...


You do that, around models. Unless there's a shoot next morning.


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2018)

The LBS is, however, open late one evening a week, if you need to know that.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> I tidied the garage yesterday.
> 
> Amongst other things, I moved my trailer from the right side to the left. As you look in.
> 
> *I will of course keep you posted when I go through and sort my screw and nail collection.*


*

*


----------



## postman (16 Oct 2018)

Back from Ikea with two of these,the colour is a little darker than this stock photo.Very soon i shall don my super hero cape and put these together,then a coffee table and finally a chair for Mrs Postman and her craft room.I might be some time.


----------



## postman (16 Oct 2018)

Is it a bird,is it a plane.no it's the caped crusader Postman,who donned his cape and turned in to diy superman.In a flick of his cape this one eyed wonder has put together an Ikea coffee table a computer desk swivel chair and two high back armchairs all without swearing or blooding his knuckles.Now back in his pose as a befuddled one eyed forgetful postman the world is no wiser and that's how he intends it to stay.


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2018)

@postman - That looks like a very comfy high back chair. Do you put risers on the chair legs because your legs are so long?

If Ikea was not so far away, and ever had a quiet day, I would try to be brave enough to visit.

I am struggling to find a new two seater sofa. Two seater so that there is room for a cat next to me, and wide enough for when I am knitting. The Cotswold Company have just the right one, I think, but need to try it out, and the nearest shop (twenty miles away) does not have them on display.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I bet that the same people are still in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you think they serve food/drink in them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> Is it a bird,is it a plane.no it's the caped crusader Postman,who donned his cape and turned in to diy superman.In a flick of his cape this one eyed wonder has put together an Ikea coffee table a computer desk swivel chair and two high back armchairs all without swearing or blooding his knuckles.Now back in his pose as a befuddled one eyed forgetful postman the world is no wiser and that's how he intends it to stay.



Your secret is safe with us.


----------



## MikeG (16 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> View attachment 434242
> Back from Ikea with two of these,the colour is a little darker than this stock photo.Very soon i shall don my super hero cape and put these together,then a coffee table and finally a chair for Mrs Postman and her craft room.I might be some time.



A classic wing chair, from Ikea. Wonders never cease.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> Is it a bird,is it a plane.no it's the caped crusader Postman,who donned his cape and turned in to diy superman.In a flick of his cape this one eyed wonder has put together an Ikea coffee table a computer desk swivel chair and two high back armchairs all without swearing or blooding his knuckles.Now back in his pose as a befuddled one eyed forgetful postman the world is no wiser and that's how he intends it to stay.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2018)

I waited in for my parcel to arrive but had to go out for my therapy in the afternoon, and that is the time they deciced to deliver it!  As the parcel was sent signed for they have taken it back with them!  They have also improved the system from where you could go and collect your item that you missed to one which now has to go back and be logged into the system!  Which means I will now have to wait until tomorrow to go and collect.


----------



## perplexed (16 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I waited in for my parcel to arrive but had to go out for my therapy in the afternoon, and that is the time they deciced to deliver it!  As the parcel was sent signed for they have taken it back with them!  They have also improved the system from where you could go and collect your item that you missed to one which now has to go back and be logged into the system!  Which means I will now have to wait until tomorrow to go and collect.



I waited in for a parcel today.

Suffice to say it singularly failed to materialise.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Oct 2018)

I'm thinking a Cornish sea temperature of 14C should easily be swimmable without neoprene assistance.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2018)

Morning all time to get up


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all time to get up



Get up? I'm already at work.

I've only been here for 15 minutes, and I'm one time zone ahead of you, but let me feel smug for a little while...


----------



## perplexed (17 Oct 2018)

When I prop my legs up on the coffee table, my right trouser leg has a slight propensity to hitch up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> When I prop my legs up on the coffee table, my right trouser leg has a slight propensity to hitch up.



Please provide progress reports through the day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2018)

I yawned sixteen times in yesterdays meeting, at an average of 3 1/2 minute intervals.


----------



## perplexed (17 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Please provide progress reports through the day.



My right ankle was crossed over my left.

In order to remedy my traumatic trouser hitch emergency, I uncrossed my ankles and then used my left heel to gently push the aforementioned offending trouser leg down, to its correct position.

I do not anticipate any further concerns due to my shifted position, I hope this allays any concerns the collective may have on this matter...


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2018)

Morning. I wonder what the severe damage to the overhead rail power supply at Ealing was caused by?


----------



## MikeG (17 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I wonder what the severe damage to the overhead rail power supply at Ealing was caused by?



Overhead rail? Is that where rails are supposed to be? Overhead? I wonder if they've fully thought that one through. Rails are, afterall, rather heavy, and heads are actually rather soft. Is this just a modern-day sword of Damocles?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Overhead rail? Is that where rails are supposed to be? Overhead? I wonder if they've fully thought that one through. Rails are, afterall, rather heavy, and heads are actually rather soft. Is this just a modern-day sword of Damocles?


Whatever and wherever the rails are they don't seem to be letting on as to what has happened.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Overhead rail? Is that where rails are supposed to be? Overhead? I wonder if they've fully thought that one through. Rails are, afterall, rather heavy, and heads are actually rather soft. Is this just a modern-day sword of Damocles?



I think it's a perfectly sensible idea to hang trains from overhead rails, at least from a safety point of view. The stress levels of train drivers is among the highest of any profession worldwide. How do you think you'd cope having to steer a train along those thin little rails on the ground. Very little, nay, no room for error. I'm surprised there are not more derailments.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I think it's a perfectly sensible idea to hang trains of overhead rails, at least from a safety point of view. The stress levels of train drivers is among the highest of any profession worldwide. How do you think you'd cope having to steer a train along those thin little rails on the ground. Very little, nay, no room for error. I'm surprised there are not more derailments.


They don't even provide them with a steering wheel!


----------



## MikeG (17 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Whatever and wherever the rails are they don't seem to be letting on as to what has happened.



I'm not completely certain as to how we can expect rails to "let on" anything at all. Communication isn't the first thing one thinks of when someone mentions rails. In fact, collectively, rails seem rather good at keeping schtum.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> They don't even provide them with a steering wheel!



Exactly, not exactly helping is it?


----------



## Katherine (17 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I think it's a perfectly sensible idea to hang trains from overhead rails, at least from a safety point of view. The stress levels of train drivers is among the highest of any profession worldwide. How do you think you'd cope having to steer a train along those thin little rails on the ground. Very little, nay, no room for error. I'm surprised there are not more derailments.





Illaveago said:


> They don't even provide them with a steering wheel!



We have a guided busway near us instead of the tramway system like the rest of Manchester. 
I was explaining to someone that the driver didn't have to steer the buses between the rails but still had to control the speed and braking like a tram. The person concerned was gob smacked, not ever having realised that trains and trams weren't steerable!!


----------



## MikeG (17 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> .......The person concerned was gob smacked, not ever having realised that trains and trams weren't steerable!!



Yeah, but to be fair, Katherine, you were talking to a 2 year old.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I waited in for my parcel to arrive but had to go out for my therapy in the afternoon, and that is the time they deciced to deliver it!  As the parcel was sent signed for they have taken it back with them!  They have also improved the system from where you could go and collect your item that you missed to one which now has to go back and be logged into the system!  Which means I will now have to wait until tomorrow to go and collect.


Yes I understand the frustration! My new Echo Dot has been delivered to a neighbour, Amazon have informed me. They forgot to say which one.
Walking up and down our row of terraced houses shouting, "Alexa, where are you?" has thus far failed to locate said device.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Oct 2018)

My TV just died. I guess I shouldn't be that surprised, since it's 2 months short of 10 years old, which isn't too bad for TVs these days (yes, I know: "in MY day, TVs lasted a lifetime, etc. ..."). For now, I'm watching DVDs on one of my PCs instead of using the TV.


----------



## Salar (17 Oct 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> My TV just died. I guess I shouldn't be that surprised, since it's 2 months short of 10 years old, .



I did some work for Panasonic a good few years ago, the TV's were put through a scanner to reduce their life.


----------



## Katherine (17 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yeah, but to be fair, Katherine, you were talking to a 2 year old.


Another ride leader!!!!


----------



## raleighnut (17 Oct 2018)

Salar said:


> I did some work for Panasonic a good few years ago, the TV's were put through a scanner to reduce their life.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2018)

I am about to get my Trek out of the bike shed and give it a proper clean and fettle after yesterdays ride..
It's quite mucky, you know!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Oct 2018)

Salar said:


> I did some work for Panasonic a good few years ago, the TV's were put through a scanner to reduce their life.


Can you translate that to English? What on earth does "put through a scanner" mean for TVs?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2018)

I think I may have gone off the rails! 

I went out and arriveded my parcel this morning so it is now safe with me.

In other news. I have just 5 more treatments to go before I get to ring the bell! People who have finished their course of therapy get to ring a bell 3 times before they leave.
We have got to know a few people who are undergoing treatment whilst we have been sitting in the room waiting. It is a bit like a small community that has built up over the weeks. Some have successfully completed their treatment and have rung the bell to the applause of those waiting to have theirs. It is mixed emotion time as you are sad to see them leave but happy for them to have finished their course.
I had better go and get ready.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I think I may have gone off the rails!
> 
> I went out and arriveded my parcel this morning so it is now safe with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Overhead rail? Is that where rails are supposed to be? Overhead? I wonder if they've fully thought that one through. Rails are, afterall, rather heavy, and heads are actually rather soft. Is this just a modern-day sword of Damocles?


Mono rail system.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I think I may have gone off the rails!
> 
> I went out and arriveded my parcel this morning so it is now safe with me.
> 
> ...


Ring the bell and run like hell.


----------



## Speicher (17 Oct 2018)

Pachyderms and monorails do not mix. 

Tuffi the elephant did not enjoy her ride on the Wuppertal Monorail.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> They don't even provide them with a steering wheel!


Do they still get the Dead Man?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Exactly, not exactly helping is it?



You'd think someone would have noticed by now, frankly.


----------



## Salar (17 Oct 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Can you translate that to English? What on earth does "put through a scanner" mean for TVs?



For your information it is in English, that was their terminology. Imagine a small MRI machine or one of those X ray machines at airports.


----------



## perplexed (17 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> I waited in for a parcel today.
> 
> Suffice to say it singularly failed to materialise.



Stand down everybody - my parcel has arrived.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> Stand down everybody - my parcel has arrived.


Intact?


----------



## MikeG (17 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Pachyderms and monorails do not mix........



It's not just monorails. The original Jumbo the elephant was killed by a train, as far as I remember.


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Pachyderms and monorails do not mix.
> 
> Tuffi the elephant did not enjoy her ride on the Wuppertal Monorail.



Was that the one they showed on TV a while back, the elephant threw a wobly and jumped out into the river below.


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> Stand down everybody - my parcel has arrived.


Excellent- we'll stop looking.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> Stand down everybody - my parcel has arrived.


So that's not your parcel that was just launched over my fence then?


----------



## postman (17 Oct 2018)

I have just finished eating an apple.So what you are saying to yourselves,but this is not any ordinary apple.This is an apple picked yesterday from the tree in George's garden.No spots no soft bits if Heineken made apples this would be it.Oh so crisp so hard so tasty SO FRESH what a fantastic apple.


----------



## perplexed (17 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Intact?



Shockingly, yes!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Overhead rail? Is that where rails are supposed to be? Overhead? I wonder if they've fully thought that one through. Rails are, afterall, rather heavy, and heads are actually rather soft. Is this just a modern-day sword of Damocles?



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxYLRJCbCLA


----------



## perplexed (17 Oct 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> So that's not your parcel that was just launched over my fence then?



No... Astonishingly, the postman did not do their usual of knocking with the force of a fairy-wing prior to legging it up the drive with the speed of Mr. Bolt.

He knocked properly and allowed more than 5 nanoseconds before vanishing.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> No... Astonishingly, the postman did not do their usual of knocking with the force of a fairy-wing prior to legging it up the drive with the speed of Mr. Bolt.
> 
> He knocked properly and allowed more than 5 nanoseconds before vanishing.


Must be new on the round.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Oct 2018)

I thought I had a parcel being delivered, but it was just the Republicans canvassing prior to next month's election.


----------



## colly (17 Oct 2018)

Chicken pie was very nice. TYVM.


----------



## perplexed (17 Oct 2018)

I made apple scones today (still wading our way through the little green buggers).

I have to report they needed 33 minutes in the oven rather than the prescribed 25 to 30 minutes.


----------



## MikeG (17 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> I made apple scones today (still wading our way through the little green buggers).
> 
> I have to report they needed 33 minutes in the oven rather than the prescribed 25 to 30 minutes.



Never mind that. Did you use buttermilk? Think carefully before you answer.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2018)

Morning. The sky is brightening up here and starting to take on a pinkish blue colour. It looks as though we have had a bit of a frost as my car's windows are covered in a light white film.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE 5414074, member: 9609"]My very first pair of *SIZE 13s*  not sure if I should take them down to the river and crack a bottle of bubbly over them first

anyway - I have this theory that little pedals wont stand a chance against big shoes.
View attachment 434395

seriously though, two pair of thick wool socks and still plenty of room to wiggle me toes - I'm hoping for warm tootsies this winter.[/QUOTE]


Sasquatch footprints in the Borders


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Oct 2018)

I'm still waiting for my MTB carbon forks, via Yodel ..8th October delivery.


----------



## subaqua (18 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> You have good eyesight if you can see MK from your window. How are the concrete cows?


I can see the moon and the sun . The sun is 93 million miles away so eyesight must be brilliant


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Oct 2018)

Salar said:


> I did some work for Panasonic a good few years ago, the TV's were put through a scanner to reduce their life.



One of our TVs is a Panasonic. It is a Smart TV although i refuse to connect it to the Internet as it then places adverts down the sides of the EPG! There seems to be no way to disable the advertising.

They have lost a customer forever as i will never buy another Panasonic product.

I hate marketing in all its forms.

That is all.


----------



## subaqua (18 Oct 2018)

2 more days left in work for current employer. 

Supposed to be at management conference but line manager said it wasn’t really worth it so work from home ...


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Oct 2018)

Early last month the salon around the corner from us closed down and was due to become a Turkish barber, walked past last night and it is back to being the salon again


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2018)

Sorry false alarm. It isn't / wasn't a frost but dew. It still looks like it though!

This is what was in my parcel yesterday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Early last month the salon around the corner from us closed down and was due to become a Turkish barber, walked past last night and it is back to being the salon again



Nothing to worry about, just resetting The Matrix in your area.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2018)

I finally managed to finish putting a wooden dressing table mirror back together the other day. Some of you may remember me starting it some time ago. 
It has been a slow learning process, not helped by the fact that when I thought I had finished I discovered that another piece of wood had come unstuck. 
I think the mirror is Victorian from what examples I have found on the net.
Another one of my setbacks was trying to decide how to varnish it. I eventually came up with a solution by thinning some old wood stain varnish I had in my garage. A final wax over and this is how it looks.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2018)

Looks like Thursday could be another fun day


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Oct 2018)

This nobber now claims to be a relative of William The Conqueror.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...elative-William-Conqueror-new-BBC-series.html
Hey,maybe i'm a descendant of Julius Caesar(?)
He's fairly talentless,but seems to get a lot of publicity!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Oct 2018)

I'm into eating mushrooms at the moment. I have them in curries,on toast(my favourite) and raw with salads. I know you can buy different sorts,but i stick to the bog standard ones,as you get more for your money. Do any of you buy the expensive types and if so can you taste much difference?


----------



## perplexed (18 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Never mind that. Did you use buttermilk? Think carefully before you answer.



I humbly acknowledge that they should indeed have been made with buttermilk, but we drink skimmed milk and they were made on the spur of the moment.  Hell, I even used wholemeal flour. They were surprisingly light, as scones can be a bit 'claggy' sometimes. I made double and froze the buggers.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm into eating mushrooms at the moment. I have them in curries,on toast(my favourite) and raw with salads. I know you can buy different sorts,but i stick to the bog standard ones,as you get more for your money. Do any of you buy the expensive types and if so can you taste much difference?


Yes and Yes, I even buy dried Shitake Mushrooms (lovely in a Risotto)


----------



## perplexed (18 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> This nobber now claims to be a relative of William The Conqueror.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...elative-William-Conqueror-new-BBC-series.html
> Hey,maybe i'm a descendant of Julius Caesar(?)
> He's fairly talentless,but seems to get a lot of publicity!



It's a bit odd innit... 

The population was pretty small a thousand years ago by today's standards. (I know you know this). The odds are we are all related to someone who's cropped up in history at some point, it's just a case of knowing the link - many of which are lost to time.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> It's a bit odd innit...
> 
> The population was pretty small a thousand years ago by today's standards. (I know you know this). The odds are we are all related to someone who's cropped up in history at some point, it's just a case of knowing the link - many of which are lost to time.


Exactly! I think we all should choose a descendant connection. I'm going to choose one today. It'll take some thinking about,so i'll get back on this one. Who would you like to be a descendant of?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I finally managed to finish putting a wooden dressing table mirror back together the other day. Some of you may remember me starting it some time ago.
> It has been a slow learning process, not helped by the fact that when I thought I had finished I discovered that another piece of wood had come unstuck.
> I think the mirror is Victorian from what examples I have found on the net.
> Another one of my setbacks was trying to decide how to varnish it. I eventually came up with a solution by thinning some old wood stain varnish I had in my garage. A final wax over and this is how it looks.



Very nice work there.


----------



## perplexed (18 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Exactly! I think we all should choose a descendant connection. I'm going to choose one today. It'll take some thinking about,so i'll get back on this one. Who would you like to be a descendant of?



Interesting and tricky question, I'd have to give that quite some thought. 

One difficult aspect of your question is that whoever anybody thinks of is likely to be 'judged' by today's standard. I suspect that there is barely a single figure from history, who was in any sort of position of power/influence/governence who would stand up to today's morality. 'Modern' people have an unfortunate tendency to look at the past through today's lens, which is wrong. (Caveat - some 'favourites' seem to get away with this, particulaly if they are distanced from us by _sufficient_ time).

Even if one was to go for someone amazingly philanthropic for example, I'm pretty sure someone would be along soon afterwards to denounce them for something or other. Except of course, if the figure was sufficiently attuned to the modern thinking to make their past excusable. Besides, is going for such a philanthropist a cheat? I dunno!


----------



## perplexed (18 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Very nice work there.



Yes, nice job


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm into eating mushrooms at the moment. I have them in curries,on toast(my favourite) and raw with salads. I know you can buy different sorts,but i stick to the bog standard ones,as you get more for your money. Do any of you buy the expensive types and if so can you taste much difference?


Morels grow in my area. Too expensive to buy, but I hunt them sometimes.


----------



## postman (18 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> No... Astonishingly, the postman did not do their usual of knocking with the force of a fairy-wing prior to legging it up the drive with the speed of Mr. Bolt.
> 
> He knocked properly and allowed more than 5 nanoseconds before vanishing.




He/she wants sacking bringing the job in to disrepute,how shameful.It was a lovely game knock and run.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Exactly! I think we all should choose a descendant connection. I'm going to choose one today. It'll take some thinking about,so i'll get back on this one. Who would you like to be a descendant of?


A-Sounds like a thread all its' own.
B- I'm happy with the folks I have.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Exactly! I think we all should choose a descendant connection. I'm going to choose one today. It'll take some thinking about,so i'll get back on this one. Who would you like to be a descendant of?


Got one that's no good for the Irish.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Morels grow in my area. Too expensive to buy, but I hunt them sometimes.


No morels then.


----------



## postman (18 Oct 2018)

This time last year i was under a dark cloud,depression fed up and not in a good place.All because of a prostate pill named FINASTERIDE,Well twelve months after stopping,with the permission of the Doctor,i feel happy bouncy full of it,and long may it reign.I feel like Scrooge on that famous Christmas morning.Long may it last.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> No morels then.


Not this year. I lack morel fiber.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> This time last year i was under a dark cloud,depression fed up and not in a good place.All because of a prostate pill named FINASTERIDE,Well twelve months after stopping,with the permission of the Doctor,i feel happy bouncy full of it,and long may it reign.I feel like Scrooge on that famous Christmas morning.Long may it last.


You ordered the goose, the big one, from the butchers?


----------



## MikeG (18 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> I humbly acknowledge that they should indeed have been made with buttermilk, but we drink skimmed milk and they were made on the spur of the moment.  Hell, I even used wholemeal flour. They were surprisingly light, as scones can be a bit 'claggy' sometimes. I made double and froze the buggers.



Oh dear. I'm afraid I may have to send @Reynard around to persuade you of the error of your ways, albeit she often sub-contracts that sort of work out to her cats. I hope you ate them all yesterday, because they'll be dry as a ...........well, put it this way...........they'd make pretty decent ammunition for Nelson's canons today.


----------



## perplexed (18 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Got one that's no good for the Irish.



I know who you mean, but as we've alluded to, he's not looked upon kindly now...


----------



## MikeG (18 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE 5414311, member: 9609"]Genghis Khan[/QUOTE]

You probably are.

In all seriousness, you have 2 parents, 4 grandparents, 8 great grandparents and so on. Genghis Khan lived about 800 years ago, or 40 generations. If you go back 40 generations you have approximately 11 million ancestors in that 40th generation. There were 300 million people on the planet then, approx. Take away those living in Africa and the Americas and there's a decent chance that you have him in your lineage (particularly as he managed to breed with alacrity).


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Yes and Yes, I even buy dried Shitake Mushrooms (lovely in a Risotto)





Gravity Aided said:


> Morels grow in my area. Too expensive to buy, but I hunt them sometimes.


I'm just having mushrooms and 'Cornish Brie' on toast. I didn't know Brie was also made in Cornwall.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> I know who you mean, but as we've alluded to, he's not looked upon kindly now...


He wasn't then. 

Go back further and they're all from Yorkshire.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Yes and Yes, I even buy dried Shitake Mushrooms (lovely in a Risotto)



I love getting the large open cup field mushrooms and filling them with garlic butter or blue cheese stuffed in them.


----------



## perplexed (18 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I love getting the large open cup field mushrooms and filling them with garlic butter or blue cheese stuffed in them.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I love getting the large open cup field mushrooms and filling them with garlic butter or blue cheese stuffed in them.



I make a stuffing from Peanuts (Raw ones) Onion, Garlic, Butter and a few Mushrooms all finely chopped for those big field Mushrooms (Portobello) works great in Sweet Peppers too.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Oct 2018)

I'm 'carbing up on potato pie and crispy crumpets,before my attempt to swim 50 non stop lengths of the local swimming pool tonight.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> You probably are.
> 
> In all seriousness, you have 2 parents, 4 grandparents, 8 great grandparents and so on. Genghis Khan lived about 800 years ago, or 40 generations. If you go back 40 generations you have approximately 11 million ancestors in that 40th generation. There were 300 million people on the planet then, approx. Take away those living in Africa and the Americas and there's a decent chance that you have him in your lineage (particularly as he managed to breed with alacrity).


I wonder at what point in time it goes back the other way?


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Nothing to worry about, just resetting The Matrix in your area.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Oct 2018)

My boss retires next Thursday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> My boss retires next Thursday.


Too soon or not soon enough?

In more parcel news, some earplugs (thank you neighbours!) I ordered for despatch on the 11th, have been sent from the Netherlands to Milan, after which I have no idea. If anybody sees them, please let me know.


----------



## gbb (18 Oct 2018)

Circa 10 to 12 years ago I rescued a Brother laser printer from the skip at work...it looked brand new. It was the MDs sons and had a fault light on it so they threw it away. I did the homework and got it going, it's never shown a fault again although it only gets very very occasional use.
Last night we printed off loads of dot to dot aids for children to learn to shape letters, our grandson has just started reception school and is struggling.
Tonight we introduced him to them and he loved it.
It's still on the original cartridge. Thanks goes to my former employer for their wastefulness.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Oct 2018)

The tyre pressure monitor in my car says i have 2.4 bar offside and 2.5 bar nearside.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Oct 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> The tyre pressure monitor in my car says i have 2.4 bar offside and 2.5 bar nearside.



That must be a drag....


----------



## Katherine (18 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm just having mushrooms and 'Cornish Brie' on toast. I didn't know Brie was also made in Cornwall.


Cornish brie is my favourite brie.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm 'carbing up on potato pie and crispy crumpets,before my attempt to swim 50 non stop lengths of the local swimming pool tonight.


I managed to do 40 and that was with about 10 stops in between. 50 next time though!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Cornish brie is my favourite brie.


It was ok,but a bit too mild for me. I like 'super strength' Cheddar,Danish Blue and Stilton.


----------



## Katherine (18 Oct 2018)

I was diagnosed with a torn ligament in my left thumb on Tuesday at the fracture clinic. I should have had it repaired today but there were too many on the list so my operation is postponed until next week  It is a lot more comfortable now that it's in a plaster cast. Right thumb is also damaged and I have a removal splint for it.
I'm finding new ways of doing things, with my fingers, teeth even my feet!


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I was diagnosed with a torn ligament in my left thumb on Tuesday at the fracture clinic. I should have had it repaired today but there were too many on the list so my operation is postponed until next week  It is a lot more comfortable now that it's in a plaster cast. Right thumb is also damaged and I have a removal splint for it.*
> I'm finding new ways of doing things, with my fingers, teeth even my feet!*


The other hand!


----------



## Katherine (18 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> The other hand!


?


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> ?


Only the other, good hand. 

I'm still getting used to not being able to use my right hand, having had it smashed in July.


----------



## Katherine (18 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Only the other, good hand.
> 
> I'm still getting used to not being able to use my right hand, having had it smashed in July.


I don't have a good hand.
Hopefully my right hand will be usable soon .

Sorry about your right hand. 
Is it healing?


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I don't have a good hand.
> Hopefully my right hand will be usable soon .
> 
> Sorry about your right hand.
> Is it healing?


Hopefully sooner rather than later. You only realise how much you actually use them when you can't use them.

Slowly.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I don't have a good hand.
> Hopefully my right hand will be usable soon .
> 
> Sorry about your right hand.
> Is it healing?





classic33 said:


> Hopefully sooner rather than later. You only realise how much you actually use them when you can't use them.
> 
> Slowly.



I know that one. A few years ago I sliced a tendon in my right hand. As a right hander is rather awkward performing certain ablutive/hygiene tasks, brushing teeth being one others of a more delicate nature.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2018)

Discovered yesterday that I need to work tomorrow.

I'm not too worried about this, because it means I avoid the village festival, which I generally try to do. even better, this year I'd been roped into helping put the Kindergarten stall together, much against my wishes (lots of competitive extrovert dads in a small space for several hours, not my idea of fun). At least this way I'm doing something useful.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2018)

Thank crunchie it's Friday everybody have a good one


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Oct 2018)

4 day weeks rock 
We have a 2 hr training session today to tell us not to mix cleaning products.
Ffs ,we have labels on the bottles, data sheets and induction training .. But its best to pay a few hundred quid and have a lecture from someone. We have 90 sites around the uk


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Oct 2018)

Just been out to feed the birds, chilly and misty.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Too soon or not soon enough?
> 
> In more parcel news, some earplugs (thank you neighbours!) I ordered for despatch on the 11th, have been sent from the Netherlands to Milan, after which I have no idea. If anybody sees them, please let me know.


Pardon!


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Oct 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Too soon or not soon enough?
> 
> In more parcel news, some earplugs (thank you neighbours!) I ordered for despatch on the 11th, have been sent from the Netherlands to Milan, after which I have no idea. If anybody sees them, please let me know.



Not soon enough for her, she wanted to go earlier but the interview process took longer than expected.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I was diagnosed with a torn ligament in my left thumb on Tuesday at the fracture clinic. I should have had it repaired today but there were too many on the list so my operation is postponed until next week  It is a lot more comfortable now that it's in a plaster cast. Right thumb is also damaged and I have a removal splint for it.
> I'm finding new ways of doing things, with my fingers, teeth even my feet!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Only the other, good hand.
> 
> I'm still getting used to not being able to use my right hand, having had it smashed in July.


I hope your hand gets better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2018)

Morning. It is sunny here with a high layer of dappled cloud. I just rushed to the back door to watch a Crow chasing a Sparrow Hawk!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Thank crunchie it's Friday everybody have a good one



Local Co-op has em at £1 for 4, I may partake in a couple later.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2018)

I have lost my work gloves. 

I had them on about ten minutes ago and now I can't find them.

Further news will follow...


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2018)

About 5 or 6 years ago my wife tripped and fell over a sleeping policeman in a poorly lit car park. My wife fell on her right hand ending up breaking 3 fingers at the joints bending them back at right angles to the normal way they bend!  She said that she bent them back to their normal position! 
Luckily the security guards gave her some first aid and a passer by took her to hospital.
My wife has recovered the use of her hand but recommends that you should get physio and stick to it !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2018)

George Foreman is all greasy! 

I'll give him a wipe down after I've done the dishes.


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2018)

First 'full' night ride last night (i.e. dark from start). Quite mild out. Missus is away so looks like 4 days on the bike - night ride tonight, and day rides sat sun. 

Unfortunately I'm now 'under' surveillance as my accident 'schedule of loss' has been submitted to the third party insurer. It's already in my statement I don't ride the road anymore, so if they see me on my 'estate' on the road, I'll be head to toe in mud from the farm track nearby riding a dirty big MTB. 

What a pallava this has been. Last medical was in January, and it's taken until now to get it all together. The three year anniversary is upon me in about 5 weeks - the third party has been given until 10th November to enter into 'meaningful' negotiations (haa haa yeh right), or we will submit court documents (has to be done before 26th November). Then all the costs go up, and we have about a year before we get a date in court. FFS.

The third party have been particularly aggressive I believe, despite liability being admitted. We've had to submit my medical records without having the one they had me attend - they won't release their details, which isn't playing ball. Their 'expert' only saw me for 15 minutes! He did say his report would say the same things as my expert most likely (he knew the other spinal consultant) so I suspect that is why they won't release it as prognosis isn't fabulous - concern being old age, not being able to adjust for a chunk of missing spine and slight kyphosis which I'm able to do now as I'm fit and active (compared to couch potatoes).

PS Please try and not get run over - the legal process is very stressful and not to be recommended.

Better stop pulling "wheelies" and "endos" in the nude then (not that I can do a wheelie).  or no-handed


----------



## perplexed (19 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have lost my work gloves.
> 
> I had them on about ten minutes ago and now I can't find them.
> 
> Further news will follow...



Where did you last have them?


----------



## perplexed (19 Oct 2018)

I've put the bedding in the washing machine.

The indicator says there are about 11 minutes left on the cycle.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2018)

oh well it's all snuggly warm in the office today


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2018)

Looks a lovely day, deffo out after sunset. Warm, dry, no wind... what more can you ask for.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> Where did you last have them?



On my hands.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> I've put the bedding in the washing machine.
> 
> The indicator says there are about 11 minutes left on the cycle.



Well? was it correct?


----------



## Katherine (19 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Not soon enough for her, she wanted to go earlier but the interview process took longer than expected.


Ah, I remember you saying that quite a while ago. You'll miss her. 
Good luck with your new boss .


----------



## Katherine (19 Oct 2018)

fossyant said:


> First 'full' night ride last night (i.e. dark from start). Quite mild out. Missus is away so looks like 4 days on the bike - night ride tonight, and day rides sat sun.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm now 'under' surveillance as my accident 'schedule of loss' has been submitted to the third party insurer. It's already in my statement I don't ride the road anymore, so if they see me on my 'estate' on the road, I'll be head to toe in mud from the farm track nearby riding a dirty big MTB.
> 
> ...


Best wishes and good luck !


----------



## perplexed (19 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well? was it correct?



No, but it never is. Time is elastic with our washing machine. It was more like 13 minutes in the end, but I'm trying to not read too much into it.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> No, but it never is. *Time is elastic with our washing machine. *It was more like 13 minutes in the end, but I'm trying to not read too much into it.


Not like a bit of string, which has been scunched in the hand so that parts touch other parts.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> No, but it never is. Time is elastic with our washing machine. It was more like 13 minutes in the end, but I'm trying to not read too much into it.





classic33 said:


> Not like a bit of string, which has been scunched in the hand so that parts touch other parts.



Woah. Deep man, deep...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not like a bit of string, which has been scunched in the hand so that parts touch other parts.


“Theorizing that one could time travel within his own lifetime, Dr. Sam Beckett stepped into the Quantum Leap accelerator and vanished... He woke to find himself trapped in the past, facing mirror images that were not his own and driven by an unknown force to change history for the better. His only guide on this journey is Al, an observer from his own time, who appears in the form of a hologram that only Sam can see and hear. And so Dr. Beckett finds himself leaping from life to life, striving to put right what once went wrong and hoping each time that his next leap will be the leap home.”


----------



## postman (19 Oct 2018)

PERPLEXED The indicator says there are about 11 minutes left on the cycle.








I am sorry to read about your up and coming loss.But in all my thirty years i never knew there was a wear and tear indicator on bicycles,my these manufactures are clever people,what bike are you buying next,by the time you finish reading this,you can read your bike it's last rites,farewell old friend.


----------



## postman (19 Oct 2018)

Back from Specsavers with my new specs,and so much better these are.The reason i got a larger frame giving me a larger lens,which means a bigger sweet spot.Now they also did me for free,they frosted my spare pair so i can watch telly and do computer work without double vision,it looks so much better than black electrical tape,which i had put on myself.


----------



## postman (19 Oct 2018)

I called in to the holiday rep and asked about room /resort tax.Yes i DO remember posting twice about this .Yes we will be billed at each hotel,but it's not as bad as i thought,it is per room and not as i thought per person per room ie 4 x tax.But i still think it might put a thousand quid on top of the cost.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> “Theorizing that one could time travel within his own lifetime, Dr. Sam Beckett stepped into the Quantum Leap accelerator and vanished... He woke to find himself trapped in the past, facing mirror images that were not his own and driven by an unknown force to change history for the better. His only guide on this journey is Al, an observer from his own time, who appears in the form of a hologram that only Sam can see and hear. And so Dr. Beckett finds himself leaping from life to life, striving to put right what once went wrong and hoping each time that his next leap will be the leap home.”



Do you remember Automan too, with the car that cornered instantly without going in an arc?


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Ah, I remember you saying that quite a while ago. You'll miss her.
> Good luck with your new boss .



She is 10 years younger than me, all is going well.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> “Theorizing that one could time travel within his own lifetime, Dr. Sam Beckett stepped into the Quantum Leap accelerator and vanished... He woke to find himself trapped in the past, facing mirror images that were not his own and driven by an unknown force to change history for the better. His only guide on this journey is Al, an observer from his own time, who appears in the form of a hologram that only Sam can see and hear. And so Dr. Beckett finds himself leaping from life to life, striving to put right what once went wrong and hoping each time that his next leap will be the leap home.”



He didn't have a 'last leap'


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Do you remember Automan too, with the car that cornered instantly without going in an arc?



I don’t remember that one, I’ll have look it up. Knight Rider was the ‘car show’ I watched. That and The Dukes of Hazzard. 



Lullabelle said:


> He didn't have a 'last leap'



He got home a couple of times if memory serves, but situation and a hero complex would mean he got back into the machine. My favourite episodes were the ones featuring the Evil Leaper, Leah.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I don’t remember that one, I’ll have look it up. Knight Rider was the ‘car show’ I watched. That and The Dukes of Hazzard.



Don't bother, it was truly awful.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Don't bother, it was truly awful.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Do you remember Automan too, with the car that cornered instantly without going in an arc?



I vaguely remember it, not the best thing I have seen


----------



## Hugh Manatee (19 Oct 2018)

Looks like we're getting a new second hand cat. Meet Vinnie. He's an ex stray looking for a quiet life. Apparently he likes chicken....







Hopefully he is as long lived and happy as our previous pair. 19 and 20 respectively.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I managed to do 40 and that was with about 10 stops in between. 50 next time though!


Yay! i managed it! I did 50 lengths in around 25 minutes. Ok,i stopped a few times to let the water out my goggles, but i'm happy with that,seeing as i nearly drowned last week having not swam for 26 years.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (19 Oct 2018)

Tomorrow off to daughters to start on re decorating her house she just moved into

It needs renovation and so start at the top and work down

Start at 8 finish at 4 then pub!

Bathroom needs ripping out soon but start on main bedroom


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Ah, I remember you saying that quite a while ago. You'll miss her.
> Good luck with your new boss .



She joked about getting a pot plant because whenever you see something on tv about people leaving their job, tey carry a box and they all seem to have a plant in the box amongst their other stuff


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Don't bother, it was truly awful.


Gi Gi Gi Them Duke Boys!!!

Come to think on it, it was truly awful.
Taint nevuh seen sech cornball goins on.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Gi Gi Gi Them Duke Boys!!!
> 
> Come to think on it, it was truly awful.
> Taint nevuh seen sech cornball goins on.



No I liked the Duke of Hazard, I was referring to auto man.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2018)

Time to get some miles in


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Time to get some miles in


Could you do some for me please ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2018)

Morning. It is misty out .

Yesterday afternoon just after treatment I was looking at the bright sunshine thinking that it would be nice to go for a cycle ride. Sadly this seemed to have faded along with my energy by the time we got back home. I had a nice long nap instead.
Not sure what I'm doing today.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2018)

It is getting Foggy !


----------



## MikeG (20 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Gi Gi Gi Them Duke Boys!!!



I'm pretty sure no-one was watching it for the boys.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm pretty sure no-one was watching it for the boys.


I watched it for the cars! I wonder how many they got through ?





Oh! You mean Daisy.


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Time to get some miles in



I plan to ride tomorrow, I don't usually get time to ride on a Sunday but we're expecting our son and granddaughter today so I will tomorrow, I'm looking at the parrot place at Desford for my coffee stop.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> I plan to ride tomorrow, I don't usually get time to ride on a Sunday but we're expecting our son and granddaughter today so I will tomorrow, I'm looking at the parrot place at Desford for my coffee stop.



Enjoy both @dave r


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Oct 2018)

Yesterday was my 27th wedding anniversary. I went down my local pub and found myself talking to a couple i haven't seen or met before. They said they were out for a drink as it was their 43rd wedding anniversary! How's that for a coincidence?!


----------



## MikeG (20 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! You mean Daisy.



Daisy. Oh no. No, no,no. No, of course not. Didn't ever notice those shorts. Nooooo. Who sir? Me sir?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Oct 2018)

2 hours in
All paper off

Walls pretty bad!

5 min break and crack on

Can’t stop until finished , it just extends the misery!


----------



## midlife (20 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> 2 hours in
> All paper off
> 
> Walls pretty bad!
> ...



Paper over the cracks as they say?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Oct 2018)

midlife said:


> Paper over the cracks as they say?



Lol!

I hope so , I ain’t no plasterer!


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> 2 hours in
> All paper off
> 
> Walls pretty bad!
> ...



I must admit that when I did our bedroom I cheated, there were three layers of paper on the walls, I stripped the top two layers off and left the bottom layer on as a lining paper.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Oct 2018)

User13710 said:


> No one? You sure about that?


My missus did


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Oct 2018)

Just'a good ol' boys
Never meanin' no harm.
Beats all you never saw
Been in trouble with the law
Since the day they was born


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> No I liked the Duke of Hazard, I was referring to auto man.



Those Duke boys were rather fun


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm pretty sure no-one was watching it for the boys.


I don't think I ever watched it at all. Must have been something on another channel. Oh, and I would have been dating, courting, and wedding Mrs. GA in that time frame as well. And buying a house during that process. And a bicycle and a lawnmower.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Just'a good ol' boys
> Never meanin' no harm.
> Beats all you never saw
> Been in trouble with the law
> Since the day they was born


I really disliked Waylon Jennings, too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> No I liked the Duke of Hazard, I was referring to auto man.


Sorry, any time I hear someone say something was truly awful, I think they are referring to the_ Dukes of Hazzard._


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Oct 2018)

5 hours in
I am shagged!


----------



## Phaeton (20 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I am shagged!


I'm 58 & I can't remember being shagged in around 5 years


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Looks like we're getting a new second hand cat. Meet Vinnie. He's an ex stray looking for a quiet life. Apparently he likes chicken....
> 
> View attachment 434616
> 
> ...



And he probably loves sandwich ham. Can't make the kids sandwiches without Leo the rescue and the two ragdolls sitting at me feet awaiting their share.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Those Duke boys were rather fun



Do you mean in a saucy way Lou..?


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> 5 hours in
> I am shagged!



Crack on mate, only two hours left.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Do you mean in a saucy way Lou..?


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm pretty sure no-one was watching it for the boys.





User13710 said:


> No one? You sure about that?


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Oct 2018)

You cannot beat a loud blast of Queen at their rocking best to help get through a mountain of ironing


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> You cannot beat a loud blast of Queen at their rocking best to help get through a mountain of ironing



Stick it on repeat and you can have my pile too.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Crack on mate, only two hours left.



absolutely!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Oct 2018)

Finished, did the 8 hours as I said, its finished but needs another coat, but its to wet to do so,

Knackered but its beer o'clock for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phaeton (20 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


>


Did you like Carkeys & Crutch as well?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2018)

My feet hurt.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> My feet hurt.


Sit down and take the weight of them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Sit down and take the weight of them.



Need to wash up.


----------



## Paulus (20 Oct 2018)

I'm taking the dog out, yet again.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Oct 2018)

Paulus said:


> I'm taking the dog out, yet again.



You should get an automatic.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Oct 2018)

Just got back from walking the dogs. We did about two miles. The 14-year-old westie has gone to sleep. The 12-year-old yorkie keeps looking at me as if to say ‘where next?’


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Did you like Carkeys & Crutch as well?


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> 5 hours in
> I am shagged!



I haven't been able to manage that since I was ill in 2012


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Oct 2018)

Isn’t beer wonderful


----------



## Phaeton (20 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Isn’t beer wonderful


Nope


----------



## MikeG (20 Oct 2018)

Half an hour 'til something I really want comes up on Ebay. Now, what to bid.........?


----------



## midlife (20 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Half an hour 'til something I really want comes up on Ebay. Now, what to bid.........?



If you really want it then offer a body part?


----------



## MikeG (20 Oct 2018)

I can't find a currency converter which goes from "kidney" to "Pounds Sterling". But OK, I'll offer your liver and Classic's spleen. That should give me a chance, I reckon.


----------



## mybike (20 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> No, but it never is. Time is elastic with our washing machine. It was more like 13 minutes in the end, but I'm trying to not read too much into it.



Micro$oft time. The time you PC tells you it will take to transfer a file.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2018)

midlife said:


> If you really want it then offer a body part?


One of his own or someone else's. He knew that industrial freezer would come in handy one day.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> I can't find a currency converter which goes from "kidney" to "Pounds Sterling". But OK, I'll offer your liver and Classic's spleen. That should give me a chance, I reckon.


Well?


----------



## MikeG (20 Oct 2018)

I got it. Could you send your spleen?

Actually, the item is in Chorley. Just across the border from you in England. Nip over there and hand them your spleen, there's a good chap. It'll save me the postage.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Isn’t beer wonderful


Yes. Currently 1 foot SW of a pint of Yeastie Boys Digital IPA.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Oct 2018)

Our cat's toy is missing


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Our cat's toy is missing



Maybe he's nipped down the pub t to get numbers for tomorrow's ride.

I miss him too sometimes.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> I got it. Could you send your spleen?
> 
> Actually, the item is in Chorley. Just across the border from you in England. Nip over there and hand them your spleen, there's a good chap. It'll save me the postage.


They accepting payment in person?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Oct 2018)

Bed for me
Wonderful!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Oct 2018)

Night night all it’s been a great day on mundane news!

Thanks for all
The encouragement on the decorating!


----------



## postman (20 Oct 2018)

i am using a Dell laptop intel pentium Windows 7.It is the size of a semi detached house,weighs a ton.but i am sat on a settee using it.Charging the battery,my daughter has left me it.She has had two more since this,but her Grandma bought her this and at the time it was the 'in' thing.she does not want it to be thrown away hence i now have it.don't fancy carrying it around i would finish up with a hernia.


----------



## tyred (20 Oct 2018)

This pub seems to have the same three Willie Nelson songs on repeat.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Maybe he's nipped down the pub t to get numbers for tomorrow's ride.
> 
> I miss him too sometimes.



It has been gone a few days and is bugging me because her toys all stay together and losing something does not sit right by me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2018)

tyred said:


> This pub seems to have the same three Willie Nelson songs on repeat.


Closing time? Seems to be a subtle, yet effective, way to get everyone to leave.


----------



## tyred (20 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Closing time? Seems to be a subtle, yet effective, way to get everyone to leave.


Definitely not closing time. Still early. 

I now know Blue eyes crying in the rain by heart.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2018)

That's not something any person should have to go through.


----------



## tyred (20 Oct 2018)

Band is getting set up now. If they play any Willie Nelson songs I'll go somewhere else.


----------



## tyred (20 Oct 2018)

They're doing a U2 cover but it sounds better than the original....


----------



## Phaeton (21 Oct 2018)

tyred said:


> They're doing a U2 cover but it sounds better than the original....


That's so easy it's no recommendation at all


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2018)

Just been told can't make a cake today as we have too much sweet stuff that needs eating up , oh well an apple crumble instead then 

Just getting ready for a few miles first ...see you all later


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> That's so easy it's no recommendation at all


I'm not sure about that. I heard a tribute band and it was more of a "Guess What U2 song this is?"  I didn't know it was a beach pub quiz!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2018)

Morning. There is mog and fist about again today.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Oct 2018)

Sunny up here in Leicester, bit nippy though.

Time to get the fire sorted out for later.


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2018)

Bright and sunny here, with such a clear sky it is a bit nippy though. BT broadband installation not working!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Sunny up here in Leicester, bit nippy though.
> 
> Time to get the fire sorted out for later.


Books , bridges, or toast?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2018)

mybike said:


> Bright and sunny here, with such a clear sky it must be nippy thou'. BT broadband installation not working!


How did you post this ? Ouija board?


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Oct 2018)

Cracking morning here, off out for a walk somewhere when we decide where


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2018)

Still grey here although the fog has lifted a bit.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> Cracking morning here, off out for a walk somewhere when we decide where



Can you pick me up some eggs please, I fancy an omelette for breakfast. Clarence Court Burford browns if they have them, can't beat 'em.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Oct 2018)

What's point in having eggs you can't beat?


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2018)

I dusted my aspidistra this morning..


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Can you pick me up some eggs please, I fancy an omelette for breakfast. Clarence Court Burford browns if they have them, can't beat 'em.




No prob, 6 or 12? Never heard of those ,are they particularly nice?


----------



## raleighnut (21 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Books , bridges, or toast?


Bit's of hacked up Pallet wood and Logs I'm afraid


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I dusted my aspidistra this morning..


No need to use euphemisms, we're all grown up here.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> What's point in having eggs you can't beat?



Poached is the absolute best way to enjoy a quality egg.No beating required.



meta lon said:


> No prob, 6 or 12? Never heard of those ,are they particularly nice?



Yes indeed, I love a good egg, you can get them in most supermarkets, the Burford Brown or the Bluebell Aurucana (with blue shells) are just devine. Such a rich yolk. Just over £2 for 6 mind but you'll never want a different egg.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I dusted my aspidistra this morning..


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Sunny up here in Leicester, bit nippy though.
> 
> Time to get the fire sorted out for later.


It's not cold, why the fire.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No need to use euphemisms, we're all grown up here.


It's not a euphemism, it's an Elatior 'Variegata'


----------



## perplexed (21 Oct 2018)

I didn't fully open the 5th or 6th column (from the left) of shutter slats this morning in the living room.

To do so would have meant having to sit with the sun in my eyes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Isn’t beer wonderful





Phaeton said:


> Nope



It always smelled like sugary burnt Marmite to me, so I never felt the urge to drink it.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> It always smelled like sugary burnt Marmite to me, so I never felt the urge to drink it.



I only discovers it about 3 years ago

I wpuldnysay I was hooked but a night out once a month is most enjoyable!


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Oct 2018)

autumnal but warm today.


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2018)

The planned bike rides haven't come to fruition. I'm coming off my current pain med as the side effects outweigh the lower back pain (main one being no appetite and 12kg lost in 4 months). Dropped to half dose and feel somewhat 'weird'. Spent yesterday just pottering about in the garden and garage, trimmed back some plants, washed the car. Similar weird feelings again today, so pottered in the garage and re-arranged a few things, washed the MTB and a general tidy up. Just pepped sunday lunch and chilling on the settee. Feel dizzy and light headed. I have two weeks at half dose then come off. A week of nothing, then back to the docs to try something else.


----------



## Katherine (21 Oct 2018)

fossyant said:


> The planned bike rides haven't come to fruition. I'm coming off my current pain med as the side effects outweigh the lower back pain (main one being no appetite and 12kg lost in 4 months). Dropped to half dose and feel somewhat 'weird'. Spent yesterday just pottering about in the garden and garage, trimmed back some plants, washed the car. Similar weird feelings again today, so pottered in the garage and re-arranged a few things, washed the MTB and a general tidy up. Just pepped sunday lunch and chilling on the settee. Feel dizzy and light headed. I have two weeks at half dose then come off. A week of nothing, then back to the docs to try something else.


Well done. Have Good luck with the next one.
Are you seeing a pain specialist ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I only discovers it about 3 years ago
> 
> I wpuldnysay I was hooked but a night out once a month is most enjoyable!



Fair enough too.

I was a great disappointment to my German hosts and now my Japanese Father in Law because I couldn't offer comparisons between beers of different countries.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2018)

Just went to the village festival for an hour. It was more than enough...


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2018)

Ditched today's ride and just had St Agur stuffed baked portabella mushrooms with a sauce of pan fried onion, garlic, St Agur and lemon juice with plenty of pepper. 


@raleighnut


----------



## raleighnut (21 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> It's not cold, why the fire.


If it stays clear it'll get cold after dark, so it is either Central Heating on () or Woodburner ( )

No contest really.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Oct 2018)

21 degrees on Sheffield / Worksop border earlier. Now about 19.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Oct 2018)

Doors and windows open


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Oct 2018)

Bathroom has been cleaned.


----------



## subaqua (21 Oct 2018)

Been to my dads . Fixed the timber in the shed so window now secure and not dropping . Also refixed guttering and backboard on his garage. Now to change the broken switches for his lights. 

Why nobody up here has told me these problems exist I don’t know


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Bathroom has been cleaned.



Just been to look and no it hasn't. My ironing hasn't been done either......

.......is this thing on....?


----------



## Phaeton (21 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Worksop border earlier.


And you lived to tell the tale, you are a brave person


----------



## colly (21 Oct 2018)

It is so warm I have begun giving the fish some food again. They let me know when they are hungry.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> 21 degrees on Sheffield / Worksop border earlier. Now about 19.





Lullabelle said:


> Doors and windows open





colly said:


> It is so warm I have begun giving the fish some food again. They let me know when they are hungry.



It is surprisingly mild - I ended up taking my jacket off when walking the dog just now.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Oct 2018)

We're waiting for the rain, it's going very black as opposed to dark


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2018)

19° down here today.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Oct 2018)

What a stunning day, nice long walk ,lunch and even managed to pop into work and fix 2 leaks.
Early finish Friday it is then 

They called out 2 emergency plumbers who couldn't fix the leaks as needed parts !!!
Both took me an a ex block paver 10 mins with 2 fittings and a foot of copper pipe ffs.

Joke and only £250 per call out to switch off supply


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Oct 2018)

@Salty seadog sorry mate i forgot your eggs


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> @Salty seadog sorry mate i forgot your eggs



nobber.

as a contingency I got my own.....


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> We're waiting for the rain, it's going very black as opposed to dark


Black rain!


----------



## colly (21 Oct 2018)

Charlie has put his foot in his mouth again:


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2018)

I just checked the washing to see if it was dry.


----------



## postman (21 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just checked the washing to see if it was dry.




I wish to vote this the most mundane post of the day.Superb.


----------



## roadrash (21 Oct 2018)

but.....but ..he hasn't told us if it was dry or not


----------



## gbb (21 Oct 2018)

The sloshing sound I've been hearing in my car that I assumed was a bottle of windscreen wash in the boot....actually turned out to be water sloshing about in my car doors. The drainage holes were blocked ...i only realised when I saw drips of water coming from the door...in the dry. Poked a key in the drains....bloody he'll


----------



## postman (21 Oct 2018)

I have come to the conclusion most people on here are barmy .and i love them all..


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> I wish to vote this the most mundane post of the day.Superb.



Thank you. I try.



roadrash said:


> but.....but ..he hasn't told us if it was dry or not



Several items were still _slightly _damp, it has to be said.

I did however find that most were sufficiently dehydrated to be removed from the dryer, which action I have since performed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> I have come to the conclusion most people on here are barmy .and i love them all..



If we were all normal you'd not fit in so well.

Come to that neither would I.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> I have come to the conclusion most people on here are barmy .and i love them all..



I thought you only had a Jack Daniels at Christmas....


----------



## roadrash (21 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thank you. I try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



phew , .….I thought I wasn't going to get any sleep tonight


----------



## MikeG (21 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> phew , .….I thought I wasn't going to get any sleep tonight



I'm not. Electrickery to dry clothes? Is this indicative of some sort of peg crisis?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> phew , .….I thought I wasn't going to get any sleep tonight



I noted the tension in your earlier post, which is why I hastened to resolve the matter.



MikeG said:


> I'm not. Electrickery to dry clothes? Is this indicative of some sort of peg crisis?



Heavens no, it is a proper folding clothes dryer.

Stand down the Emergency Peg Deliveries.

(Apologies to any other readers who have experienced increased stress or tension due to the previous posts...)


----------



## MikeG (21 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> .........Heavens no, it is a proper folding clothes dryer..........



Whilst I'm relieved, this isn't the end of the matter. A "proper" folding clothes thingie is made of wood. If yours is one of those plastic-coated wire things, where the plastic gives up at the joints to reveal rusty steel beneath........well.......put it this way........if it's like that then I'll be watching some over-dressed woman trying to sell me cheap jewellery at 3 O'clock in the morning on channel 63.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Whilst I'm relieved, this isn't the end of the matter. A "proper" folding clothes thingie is made of wood. If yours is one of those plastic-coated wire things, where the plastic gives up at the joints to reveal rusty steel beneath........well.......put it this way........if it's like that then I'll be watching some over-dressed woman trying to sell me cheap jewellery at 3 O'clock in the morning on channel 63.


There was a Yorkshire shop owner selling them, did tha not get one?


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Oct 2018)

gbb said:


> The sloshing sound I've been hearing in my car that I assumed was a bottle of windscreen wash in the boot....actually turned out to be water sloshing about in my car doors. The drainage holes were blocked ...i only realised when I saw drips of water coming from the door...in the dry. Poked a key in the drains....bloody he'll




My Megan did that


----------



## midlife (21 Oct 2018)

gbb said:


> The sloshing sound I've been hearing in my car that I assumed was a bottle of windscreen wash in the boot....actually turned out to be water sloshing about in my car doors. The drainage holes were blocked ...i only realised when I saw drips of water coming from the door...in the dry. Poked a key in the drains....bloody he'll



My Citroën C4 does that when it rains... I hate it so just another nail in the coffin. I look forward to the sloshing sounds as it carries me to Newcastle at sparrow chirp tomorrow.....


----------



## gbb (21 Oct 2018)

I remember thinking as I walked back from the park this afternoon carrying a 2 and a 4 year old...this isn't a good idea 
And so it came to pass ...oooh, my back


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Oct 2018)

Extremely satisfactory breakfast in the Lake District this morning.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Oct 2018)

Seven of us went out in the boat, cut the engine, drank a glass of champagne, sang The Fishermen of England to my sister's clarinet, opened a tasteful box (half the size of a shoe box) and chucked my mother's ashes into the creek. The chucking was not without humour or accidents. We got the motor going and went to the pub. The celebrations continued after we dragged the boat back home.


The mundane bit is that the ashes were almost like talcum powder, but my sister said that there were grittier bits at the bottom of the bag.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2018)

midlife said:


> My Citroën C4 does that when it rains... I hate it so just another nail in the coffin. I look forward to the sloshing sounds as it carries me to Newcastle at sparrow chirp tomorrow.....



Try looking at the bottom of the door and where it goes against the sill area there should be some drainage holes if not make a couple


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2018)

Morning. It looks like it is going to be a lovely sunny day. The sun hasn't risen yet but the yellowish glow on the horizon is getting brighter.

Schrodie is being a bit of a pain in trying to claw the furniture so I have been trying to distract him by giving him a scrunched up aluminium ball to play with. One of his favourite games is to drop them into my shoes! The other day I found quite a nest of them when I went to put one on.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Oct 2018)

Fresh this morning..some would say chilly!! Beautiful clear sky so hopefully a repeat of yesterday


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> My Megan did that


It is worth knowing that the next time you happen to break down in Death Valley and are running short of water.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Whilst I'm relieved, this isn't the end of the matter. A "proper" folding clothes thingie is made of wood. If yours is one of those plastic-coated wire things, where the plastic gives up at the joints to reveal rusty steel beneath........well.......put it this way........if it's like that then I'll be watching some over-dressed woman trying to sell me cheap jewellery at 3 O'clock in the morning on channel 63.



How dare you sirrah. I'll have you know this is a proper German made _Vorspprung durch Technik_ metal framed dryer with full _Powdercoatingdings_. and rienforced _Metalwossnames_.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2018)

gbb said:


> I remember thinking as I walked back from the park this afternoon carrying a 2 and a 4 year old...this isn't a good idea
> And so it came to pass ...oooh, my back



Every twinge a good memory though...


----------



## gbb (22 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> How dare you sirrah. I'll have you know this is a proper German made _Vorspprung durch Technik_ metal framed dryer with full _Powdercoatingdings_. and rienforced _Metalwossnames_.


Do you originally hail from Notts or Derbyshire Andy ? I'm I interested in your use of sirrah ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2018)

gbb said:


> Do you originally hail from Notts or Derbyshire Andy ? I'm I interested in your use of sirrah ?



I have a theatre studies diploma. It comes from reading far too much Shakespeare...


----------



## Katherine (22 Oct 2018)

After an uncomfortable day yesterday and a bad night I have discovered that if I don't move my arm, the pain around the thumb is minimal. Once I move, it will start throbbing again and even with pain killers it will take a long time to settle down again.
So I've been putting off getting up, breakfast and dressed for an hour!


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> After an uncomfortable day yesterday and a bad night I have discovered that if I don't move my arm, the pain around the thumb is minimal. Once I move, it will start throbbing again and even with pain killers it will take a long time to settle down again.
> So I've been putting off getting up, breakfast and dressed for an hour!



A 'like' doesn't seem appropriate somehow. Take your time and look after yourself...


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2018)

I have discovered a new way of straightening my back. If you find that you are having difficulty straightening your back after bending down? You could try a new method that I have just discovered. Take a nice warm shower, and when you get out and towel yourself dry reverse back against an icy cold sink! 
I shot up straight like a rocket!


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2018)

I just knocked my water glass over, but it was empty.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> After an uncomfortable day yesterday and a bad night I have discovered that if I don't move my arm, the pain around the thumb is minimal. Once I move, it will start throbbing again and even with pain killers it will take a long time to settle down again.
> So I've been putting off getting up, breakfast and dressed for an hour!


Ouch! No like from me either but hope all is well soon!


----------



## perplexed (22 Oct 2018)

I've just put 5 bags of shopping away. 

Three from Morrisons, two from Aldi.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2018)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!  And just as mad as before.

Normal service is resumed.

I am having pierogi for lunch.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2018)

Waiting for a colleague to send me three sentences to translate into English.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2018)

gbb said:


> I remember thinking as I walked back from the park this afternoon carrying a 2 and a 4 year old...


I was expecting the next line to be, shouldn't there have also been a 6 year old as well, I once started walking away from the park with my son & forgot the daughter was also with us.


----------



## Speicher (22 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!  And just as mad as before.
> 
> Normal service is resumed.
> 
> I am having pierogi for lunch.



I was beginning to wonder where you were.


----------



## alicat (22 Oct 2018)

> Waiting for a colleague to send me three sentences to translate into English.



Here's three to be going on with:

'Gerrit etten'

'Ay up, 'appen it'll rain while morning.'

'Flippin' 'eck, what's that in't ginnel?'


----------



## roadrash (22 Oct 2018)

I have a book called lanky spoken here , full of gems like that

ow meny onya avya …….how many do you have about your person

Astbinmenbinmam….have the refuse collectors been yet mother

asta geet eni….do you have any

its like another language to some people


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2018)

I blithely announced to everyone that I was going to Switzerland for a week on Wednesday. Closer examination of the reservation reveals that I'm going tomorrow! Eek. 

It is another language, though some would say that it's a throat complaint.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2018)

alicat said:


> 'Ay up, 'appen it'll rain while morning.


Erm cuse me, there ain't no while, maybe a till, or even an unt, but no while.


----------



## roadrash (22 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Erm cuse me, there ain't no while, maybe a till, or even an unt, but no while.



or even "in't mornin


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Erm cuse me, there ain't no while, maybe a till, or even an unt, but no while.


That’s Yorkshire for you. I live there, but I’m not from there originally. I’ve been trying for twenty years to educate people on the use of ‘while’ and ‘until’ to no avail. I still hear ‘working 9 while 5’. I’ve come to the conclusion that they say it on purpose just to be contrary. And don’t get me started on ‘breadcake’ - there is no cake!


----------



## alicat (22 Oct 2018)

'Wait while we get us coats on' is a phrase I hear regularly. 

And we used to sell bread cakes in us shop.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Oct 2018)

alicat said:


> 'Wait while we get us coats on' is a phrase I hear regularly.
> 
> And we used to sell bread cakes in us shop.


I am proud to say I’ve taught my kids to speak properly although it is still an ongoing battle as they are still at school. At least they speak properly with me.


----------



## alicat (22 Oct 2018)

You have baby goats that can speak @RealLeeHimself? I'm impressed!


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> After an uncomfortable day yesterday and a bad night I have discovered that if I don't move my arm, the pain around the thumb is minimal. Once I move, it will start throbbing again and even with pain killers it will take a long time to settle down again.
> So I've been putting off getting up, breakfast and dressed for an hour!


Have you or when do you get your hand seen to ? It sounds painful! I hope it improves soon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Waiting for a colleague to send me three sentences to translate into English.



Translation complete. Mind you, your suggestions would have been more fun.

On the other hand then people would probably start using the local dialect on me, and that's incomprehensible to other Germans.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2018)

alicat said:


> You have baby goats that can speak @RealLeeHimself? I'm impressed!



It sounds impressive, trouble is they always butt in on conversations...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I am proud to say I’ve taught my kids to speak properly although it is still an ongoing battle as they are still at school. At least they speak properly with me.



Our boys speak English with me (slight northern accent detectable), 'proper' German with me, and German with each other with a very clear local dialect when they're upset or tired, and my Daughter speaks Japanese with my wife. I'm told she'd also picking up my wife's Japanese dialect...


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> At least they speak properly with me.


You mean they don't speak proper like what we do?


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our boys speak English with me (slight northern accent detectable), 'proper' German with me, and German with each other with a very clear local dialect when they're upset or tired, and my Daughter speaks Japanese with my wife. I'm told she'd also picking up my wife's Japanese dialect...


Does that mean just like in any normal family your daughter doesn't speak to her brothers is she a teenager perhaps?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Does that mean just like in any normal family your daughter doesn't speak to her brothers is she a teenager perhaps?



One day maybe, but she's currently three. She's just started going to the local kindergarten and now associates language with individuals, so she'll speak to a kindy friend in German then to my wife in Japanese without missing a beat. Sometimes she'll translate for us...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> You mean they don't speak proper like what we do?



"_Talk _proper like we _does_", surely?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Oct 2018)

alicat said:


> You have baby goats that can speak @RealLeeHimself? I'm impressed!


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> "_Talk _proper like we _does_", surely?


Aye lad thas rite I does


----------



## colly (22 Oct 2018)

I have a 'free' evening. It happens so rarely I am at a loss as to what to do. 

I'll just sit here doing bugger all.


----------



## colly (22 Oct 2018)

Nah. That didn't work. I'll go out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Whilst I'm relieved, this isn't the end of the matter. A "proper" folding clothes thingie is made of wood. If yours is one of those plastic-coated wire things, where the plastic gives up at the joints to reveal rusty steel beneath........well.......put it this way........if it's like that then I'll be watching some over-dressed woman trying to sell me cheap jewellery at 3 O'clock in the morning on channel 63.



You've got me thinking now about how to make a 'proper' wooden one...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Aye lad thas rite I does



Indeed.

I think perhaps you have made a mistake. I'll ask the Butler to direct you to the tradesman's entrance.


----------



## colly (22 Oct 2018)

I'm still in  having just washed the kitchen floor. I'm turning into a domestic God


----------



## postman (22 Oct 2018)

When i wer yunger like,and we wur first marrid,we used to go walking like,i mean serious walking like up Zugspitz mountain in Austria / Germany.Well today half way through our little mini break hear in Whitby,we went to Saltburn by the Sea.Where we walked a little part of the Cleveland way.Now we have not done this sort of thing for years,it was a lot of uphill but we blasted it oh boy not bad for a couple of old crumblies,photos when we get home,what a day what scenery.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2018)

I know that I said that I would put my Raleigh away once I had reached 150 miles on it. Well! With this afternoon's 7 1/2 mile ride after I came home from the hospital it is now up to 180. I just find it so easy to ride.


----------



## Katherine (22 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!  And just as mad as before.
> 
> Normal service is resumed.
> 
> I am having pierogi for lunch.







Speicher said:


> I was beginning to wonder where you were.


Me too. 



Illaveago said:


> Have you or when do you get your hand seen to ? It sounds painful! I hope it improves soon.



Thanks . 
I had surgery on Saturday to repair torn ligament . So it's sore all over again. Cast off and stitches out after 12 days.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I know that I said that I would put my Raleigh away once I had reached 150 miles on it. Well! With this afternoon's 7 1/2 mile ride after I came home from the hospital it is now up to 180. I just find it so easy to ride.



you can't trust anyone these days. they all let you down in the end.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I know that I said that I would put my Raleigh away once I had reached 150 miles on it. Well! With this afternoon's 7 1/2 mile ride after I came home from the hospital it is now up to 180. I just find it so easy to ride.



Therapy is available, but it doesn't always work...


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2018)

alicat said:


> Here's three to be going on with:
> 
> 'Gerrit etten'
> 
> ...


Nobbutfairtomiddlin


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2018)

My wife just asked me what I could spend £51 million on? I'm sure I could think of something!


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just asked me what I could spend £51 million on? I'm sure I could think of something!


Round of drinks?


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2018)

Thanks folks. I was just busy. You know how it is. And inevitably things don't always go to plan... 

Just about to have a late night  and a biskit while catching up on all things CC...


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Thanks folks. I was just busy. You know how it is. And inevitably things don't always go to plan...
> 
> Just about to have a late night  and a biskit while catching up on all things CC...


Don't you mean an early morning cuppa?


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Don't you mean an early morning cuppa?



Well, it is now... 

Still, I call it "night" if I haven't gone to bed yet, and "morning" when I get woken up by a tortie who wants her breakfast.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2018)

Right, I *am* going to bed now.

I hope I can get some sleep. Unlike last night.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2018)

Well in this part of the world it's Tuesday 



Illaveago said:


> My wife just asked me what I could spend £51 million on? I'm sure I could think of something!



Well i think that's way too much money for anyone i would settle for Million thanks


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2018)

Morning. The sun hasn't risen yet but it is starting to get lighter.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Oct 2018)

It's been daylight here for an hour. It surprises me just how much difference a few hundred K's makes.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2018)

The day has finally arrived ! I get to ring the bell! 

It is a bit sad as the small community that we have become part of and got to know over these past 20 days is breaking up.
We felt sad for the person who left yesterday as they forgot to give him the guard of honour ceremony before he rang the bell. We did take his picture for him ringing the bell, but it was sad to see him leave even though it is a happy event.

My turn today!


----------



## Salar (23 Oct 2018)

I hope you bought the nurses chocolates. (It's the done thing)


----------



## mybike (23 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> How did you post this ? Ouija board?



No, I've got a mobile box of tricks that's a bit expensive. I've now been told that when they did the move they didn't do the broadband right, which means a new order and a delay until next Monday. Strange that they sent me a smart hub if there was no order.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2018)

Salar said:


> I hope you bought the nurses chocolates. (It's the done thing)


 Choc chocs sorted! I mean assorted.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2018)

mybike said:


> No, I've got a mobile box of tricks that's a bit expensive. I've now been told that when they did the move they didn't do the broadband right, which means a new order and a delay until next Monday. Strange that they sent me a smart hub if there was no order.


Just move your current one of sight when they come to do the job properly. Asking where's the router.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Aye lad thas rite I does


I live in the States, where we always speak proper English. NOT!


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Oct 2018)

First case of a colleague obnoxiously whistling "Jingle Bells" in an enthusiastically loud manner.


----------



## colly (23 Oct 2018)

It's windy.


----------



## colly (23 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> First case of a colleague obnoxiously whistling "Jingle Bells" in an enthusiastically loud manner.


I sincerely hope you 'did' for him.


----------



## Speicher (23 Oct 2018)

The postman has delivered a letter for me.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Oct 2018)

I switched my laptop on at 00:07 AM on Tuesday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> I sincerely hope you 'did' for him.



He has protection: he's the cook.

If I hauled off with a spade I'd likely get attacked by hungry clients soon after...


----------



## Phaeton (23 Oct 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I switched my laptop on at 00:07 AM on Tuesday.


Every Tuesday?


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2018)

Someone I had a chance meeting with on my ride down to Hampshire back in September has just done me the most amazing kindness.

I'm so totally overwhelmed - some things are so very precious... Sitting here crying my eyes out.


----------



## perplexed (23 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just asked me what I could spend £51 million on? I'm sure I could think of something!



About 7 Euro post-Brexit?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Oct 2018)

My derrière is telling me to buy a new saddle. I concur.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> It's windy.


It's bringing the snow for when they start playing "White Christmas" this weekend in the shops.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Someone I had a chance meeting with on my ride down to Hampshire back in September has just done me the most amazing kindness.
> 
> I'm so totally overwhelmed - some things are so very precious... *Sitting here crying my eyes out.*


Listen for where they land.


----------



## Threevok (23 Oct 2018)

My borough (Caerphilly) has just been confirmed as the takeaway capital of the UK

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-45943124

I don't see what's so fast about it though - I waited 2 hours for my curry last night


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Listen for where they land.



Thanks for the tip. 

They're probably somewhere in the box of kleenex I've just blubbed and snotted my way through.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> They're probably somewhere in the box of kleenex I've just blubbed and snotted my way through.


Rinse them under running water before replacing in that case.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Rinse them under running water before replacing in that case.



And check for random cat hairs...


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2018)

I wish the people in the flat upstairs would balance and fix their washing machine so it doesn't sound like a rhino is doing the Highland Sword dance on the floor above


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> And check for random cat hairs...


You've random cats!!


----------



## postman (23 Oct 2018)

Last night in Whitby it has been fab.Another walk today,Whitby to Sandsend along the beach in to a very strong wind,Lunch our own food in the grounds of the Abbey.Finished off with a meal tonight at a lovely Italian place.To top iot off the weather has been superb,


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> Last night in Whitby it has been fab.Another walk today,Whitby to Sandsend along the beach in to a very strong wind,Lunch our own food in the grounds of the Abbey.Finished off with a meal tonight at a lovely Italian place.To top iot off the weather has been superb,


No Gulls?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Oct 2018)

Even though i only work Monday-Wednesday i thought id treat myself to a day’s leave tomorrow.

As my good lady also has Wednesdays off i thought i might tempt her with lunch and cinema.

I’m not generally a cinema fan, but have been tempted by the “mahoosive comfy seats” available in the Showcase Cinema in Peterborough.

The last time we went to the cinema together was in 1991!  It was Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe and i remember letting myself down badly by falling asleep and snoring rather loudly after the first 30 minutes. 

I’m thinking we might watch the latest remake of ‘A Star is Born’ with Bradley Cooper and Lady Garrelous.

Has anyone seen it?

I expect its a bit of a Chick Flick so may turn out to be fairly mundane, although I’ll make a special effort to stay awake until the end. Who says the age of chivelry is dead?


----------



## gbb (23 Oct 2018)

Today was a classic example of poor planning and preparation and doing stuff on a whim.
I was going to paint the downstairs loo, just freshen it up a bit. My wife suggested a new low level cistern, the old one is now circa 50 years old and looking grotty. So off I go to get a ceramic one.
Return, open it up to find the water inlet is only available on one side, the wrong side.
So I return to the shop and exchange it for the only viable alternative, a plastic one...meh., but so be it.
So I fitted it up and then realise I need to modify the feed, so back to the shops to get an alternative fitting....plus the old cistern had wall tiles fitted up to it and now the new cistern profile doesn't match, leaving some small gaps. Short of temporarily abandoning the job and rethinking it all, I pressed on and did what I could.
Now it's all in place and working....but I suspect I'll soon be taking it off and re tiling the wall.
Fitting a cistern, quite straightforward....its all the perifery I hadn't expected.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2018)

Went and did a spot of yellow stickering in Tesco as the fridge was looking depressingly empty. Got what I needed (especially in terms of fruit & veg) although to be fair, my mind was elsewhere tonight.

The show drapes a friend has ordered off me are now finished and ready for Saturday.

I am now working on one of my own sewing projects.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Went and did a spot of yellow stickering in Tesco as the fridge was looking depressingly empty. Got what I needed (especially in terms of fruit & veg) although to be fair, my mind was elsewhere tonight.
> 
> The show drapes a friend has ordered off me are now finished and ready for Saturday.
> 
> I am now working on one of my own sewing projects.


Nearly got one of the yellow sticker machines.


----------



## colly (23 Oct 2018)

Just got in.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2018)

Just got in, and started a pizza, after walking the dogs. It is brisk out.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2018)

I'm off to bed.

My head's been all over the place today after I received a package with some precious mementos and a lovely photo.

If any of you happen to find my head while it's wandering around, could they please return it to me.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm off to bed.
> 
> My head's been all over the place today after I received a package with some precious mementos and a lovely photo.
> 
> If any of you happen to find my head while it's wandering around, could they please return it to me.


With or without the eyes?


----------



## colly (24 Oct 2018)

Some members of this forum never sleep.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> With or without the eyes?





colly said:


> Some members of this forum never sleep.


Not with comments like the above


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2018)

Blood donation day for me


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Blood donation day for me



I'm barred from giving blood in Germany because I was still in the UK during the whole BSE crisis. Funnily enough I can still be an organ donor.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Oct 2018)

Well its Wednesday.
Wedding anniversary ,15 yrs ,id be getting out today for murder


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> Well its Wednesday.
> Wedding anniversary ,15 yrs ,id be getting out today for murder



Congratulations...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2018)

I put my Sigg bottle down somewhere yesterday and I can't find it


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm barred from giving blood in Germany because I was still in the UK during the whole BSE crisis. Funnily enough I can still be an organ donor.




How strange is that


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> How strange is that



Im not allowed to either, auto imune condition.
Really annoying as im fine


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I put my Sigg bottle down somewhere yesterday and I can't find it



Update: Sigg bottle found in a plant pot behind the bar.


----------



## colly (24 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm barred from giving blood in Germany because I was still in the UK during the whole BSE crisis. Funnily enough I can still be an organ donor.



I can understand that. After all you might turn into a mad cow once a month.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> I can understand that. After all you might turn into a mad cow once a month.



I'll have you know I'm fine: the little pink Unicorns dancing around my head say so.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2018)

gbb said:


> Today was a classic example of poor planning and preparation and doing stuff on a whim.
> I was going to paint the downstairs loo, just freshen it up a bit. My wife suggested a new low level cistern, the old one is now circa 50 years old and looking grotty. So off I go to get a ceramic one.
> Return, open it up to find the water inlet is only available on one side, the wrong side.
> So I return to the shop and exchange it for the only viable alternative, a plastic one...meh., but so be it.
> ...


 It is a pain when a simple job just escalates!


----------



## perplexed (24 Oct 2018)

I need to straighten the cushion on the left* seat on the settee. The other one is proped up ok.










* For those of a nervous disposition, it is the cushion on the left seat as one sits on the settee.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Blood donation day for me
> 
> View attachment 435182


I used to do that but can't now after having 4 units put in which saved me.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2018)

An addition to my previous post regarding blood. You don't seem to function properly running on empty!


----------



## colly (24 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> I need to straighten the cushion on the left* seat on the settee. The other one is proped up ok.




Do you need a tape measure ?


----------



## perplexed (24 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> An addition to my previous post regarding blood. You don't seem to function properly running on empty!



Don't worry, I've found you an emergency replacement...


----------



## perplexed (24 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> Do you need a tape measure ?



No, my wife's eye is far more accurate and she'll soon tell me...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Oct 2018)

gbb said:


> Today was a classic example of poor planning and preparation and doing stuff on a whim.
> I was going to paint the downstairs loo, just freshen it up a bit. My wife suggested a new low level cistern, the old one is now circa 50 years old and looking grotty. So off I go to get a ceramic one.
> Return, open it up to find the water inlet is only available on one side, the wrong side.
> So I return to the shop and exchange it for the only viable alternative, a plastic one...meh., but so be it.
> ...



That’s what happens when you rush into these things.

Personally, i would have spent several months considering the various options, by which time my wife would have given up and got someone in to do the job properly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> I need to straighten the cushion on the left* seat on the settee. The other one is proped up ok.
> * For those of a nervous disposition, it is the cushion on the left seat as one sits on the settee.



I hereby nominate this for post of the day.


----------



## The Bystander (24 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Blood donation day for me


Not particularly mundane but it has prompted me to register as a donor.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2018)

The Bystander said:


> Not particularly mundane but it has prompted me to register as a donor.



Much needed


----------



## alicat (24 Oct 2018)

Lurking on here instead of reattaching the trellis to a fence panel.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Not with comments like the above


Not going to keep you awake tonight, are they?


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2018)

Today is my Birdday. 

Would you like to tell me what your favourite cake is, and have a virtual slice?


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Today is my Birdday.
> 
> Would you like to tell me what your favourite cake is, and have a virtual slice?


----------



## Katherine (24 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Today is my Birdday.
> 
> Would you like to tell me what your favourite cake is, and have a virtual slice?


HIPY PAPY BTHETHDTH THUTHDA BTHUTHDY

Lemon cake please ?

Hope you are having a lovely day.


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2018)

I am having a lovely quiet day today, which is just how I like it. 

Is that lemon drizzle cake or lemon monsoon cake?


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

One for what's gone, another for the next one.


----------



## Katherine (24 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> I am having a lovely quiet day today, which is just how I like it.
> 
> Is that lemon drizzle cake or lemon monsoon cake?


Anything lemonnnnyyyy!

What about your favourite cake ?


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 435226



That would be lovely idea for a cake to eat in late December.


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2018)

My favourite would be walnut, and coffee and walnut cake, with extra walnuts and coffee.


----------



## Katherine (24 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> My favourite would be walnut, and coffee and walnut cake, with extra walnuts and coffee.


I hope there is some on the menu today


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I hope there is some on the menu today



Not today, but probably at the weekend.


----------



## roadrash (24 Oct 2018)

happy birthday …..


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2018)

A very happy birday, @Speicher , and many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2018)

Yes, @roadrash that might be sufficient walnuts.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Today is my Birdday.
> 
> Would you like to tell me what your favourite cake is, and have a virtual slice?




 Happy birthday


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Today is my Birdday.
> 
> Would you like to tell me what your favourite cake is, and have a virtual slice?



Happy Birthday @Speicher   

Mines's anything with chocolate overload.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2018)

I'm still overwhelmed by the kindness of a complete stranger. I would love to thank her, but the lady left no return address on the package she sent me.

I now have to find the right frame for a very, very special photo.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2018)

I am taking the car for its MOT in a bit.

It needs a new passenger side mirror glass (the garage have it on order) and the left rear tyre is a bit marginal, but that I know about. Pawsies crossed for the rest...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Today is my Birdday.
> 
> Would you like to tell me what your favourite cake is, and have a virtual slice?



Happy Birthday Speicher.

Chocolate Brownie for me...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2018)

Lost my water bottle again.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> I am taking the car for its MOT in a bit.
> 
> It needs a new passenger side mirror glass (the garage have it on order) and the left rear tyre is a bit marginal, but that I know about. Pawsies crossed for the rest...



My car is in for MOT and service tomorrow. The plan is to chuck the bike in the back, drive to the garage, take the bike out, go for a ride and pick the car up on the way back.


----------



## GM (24 Oct 2018)

Many Happy Returns WOL, 

A slice of this please...


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lost my water bottle again.


It may be on something stronger.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2018)

I am on the side of a Swiss hill and I'm hot.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not going to keep you awake tonight, are they?


Says the grim reaper avatar...


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> No, my wife's eye is far more accurate and she'll soon tell me...




My good lady will just stare at a line and it's almost like a laser scan..does this cause me a problem? Too bloody right it does. She will even say a slab isn't straight when it's a minor moulding wobble from manufacturers..as for painting....I give her the brush so she can cut in.


----------



## perplexed (24 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm barred from giving blood in Germany because I was still in the UK during the whole BSE crisis. *Funnily enough I can still be an organ donor*.



I think it's just because they give them a rinse under the tap.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> My car is in for MOT and service tomorrow. The plan is to chuck the bike in the back, drive to the garage, take the bike out, go for a ride and pick the car up on the way back.



I wanged my walking boots in the back and had a nice bimble around the playing fields, nature reserve and community orchard that's only 5 mins away from the garage. Did a spot of hedgerow foraging that resulted in a respectable quantity of walnuts and meddlars.

Car failed its MOT on the tyre - they'll do that for me in the morning, and then it's all sorted.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Says the grim reaper avatar...


You'll not be sleeping tonight then.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> I wanged my walking boots in the back and had a nice bimble around the playing fields, nature reserve and community orchard that's only 5 mins away from the garage. Did a spot of hedgerow foraging that resulted in a respectable quantity of walnuts and meddlars.
> 
> Car failed its MOT on the tyre - they'll do that for me in the morning, and then it's all sorted.


Check before you go, and tell them.
https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/
what they failed it on.


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> I wanged my walking boots in the back and had a nice bimble around the playing fields, nature reserve and community orchard that's only 5 mins away from the garage. Did a spot of hedgerow foraging that resulted in a respectable quantity of walnuts and meddlars.
> 
> Car failed its MOT on the tyre - they'll do that for me in the morning, and then it's all sorted.



Walnuts - that will be the major ingredient of a cake will it?


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Check before you go, and tell them.
> https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/
> what they failed it on.



I knew it was marginal on the tread depth, so no great surprise to be fair.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Walnuts - that will be the major ingredient of a cake will it?



Nope, just plan on eating them as they are.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Today is my Birdday.
> 
> Would you like to tell me what your favourite cake is, and have a virtual slice?



Happy Birthday.

My favourite is potato cake... with a fried egg on the top and a Full English on the side.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Oct 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Even though i only work Monday-Wednesday i thought id treat myself to a day’s leave tomorrow.
> 
> As my good lady also has Wednesdays off i thought i might tempt her with lunch and cinema.
> 
> ...



I can report that i managed to stay awake for the whole film.

It _is _a bit of a chick flick, but watchable all the same.

Bradley Cooper was particularly good.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Oct 2018)

Oh. And the giant seats in the cinema were _really _comfy.


----------



## postman (24 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Today is my Birdday.
> 
> Would you like to tell me what your favourite cake is, and have a virtual slice?





We got you an ice cream cake.But as soon as we set foot on the pavement down came a load of seagulls and nicked it.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Today is my Birdday.
> 
> Would you like to tell me what your favourite cake is, and have a virtual slice?


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Today is my Birdday.
> 
> Would you like to tell me what your favourite cake is, and have a virtual slice?


1/4 lb pack of marzipan would be nice thanks!


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Today is my Birdday.
> 
> Would you like to tell me what your favourite cake is, and have a virtual slice?



Happy birthday


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> 1/4 lb pack of marzipan would be nice thanks!



Are you going to make a Battenburg cake?


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> 1/4 lb pack of marzipan would be nice thanks!


Makes a decent alternative to plastic, just watch it if travelling.

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowT...Marzipan_and_airport_security-Air_Travel.html


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> I think it's just because they give them a rinse under the tap.



Or it may be because they need more organs.

I don't understand why they don't just use pianos, but I didn't like to say.


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2018)

I think the human variant of Mad Cow Disease is Creutzfeldt Jakob disease.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2018)

We came back from a day at Weymouth a little while ago. My 10 month old grandson enjoyed toddling on the sand. He was off like a rocket! Walks a bit like Clyde from Every Which Way But Loose when he rocks along with his hands raised high above his head.  Still early days yet!
He doesn't like sitting in a bath at home yet he enjoyed paddling in the cold sea and didn't mind when he sat in it.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Are you going to make a Battenburg cake?


No, I don't want to spoil the flavour of the marzipan.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Oct 2018)

Anniversary meal out, steak and ale pie with a spotted dick pud and 3 pints of Tiger...
Omg im stuffed..very nice at the Bull Mkt Deeping


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2018)

Happy anniversary, @meta lon .
I had an appointment with my podiatrist, my GP, and an MRI as well. I fell asleep in the MRI, by the way.
Next week, an oil change for the Nissan.
A roller-coaster ride to adventure, is my life.


----------



## postman (24 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> We got you an ice cream cake.But as soon as we set foot on the pavement down came a load of seagulls and nicked it.




Right most of the CCers will be getting ready for bed.I told you most of them would believe my story about the seagulls,so get the cake out yes i'll have a large piece.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> Right most of the CCers will be getting ready for bed.I told you most of them would believe my story about the seagulls,so get the cake out yes i'll have a large piece.


tis early yet!


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> Right most of the CCers will be getting ready for bed.



Bed? That's around 4 hours away yet...  Still have an evening of pootling about with some sewing, catching up on CC and maybe watching a couple of things on the i-player.


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2018)

Grrr. Spent the best part of 2 hours searching high and low for my Garmin. I last uploaded it last week and knew it was near the laptop or in the laptop bag in the lounge. Nope, not there, nor on bike, not in fridge, bin, washing basket. Thought id gone mad or the cats had played football with it. My wife has just come home. 'By chance have you seen my Garmin'. 'Its hiding' she said.... She has hidden it so i don't go out with it until the blooming case gets settled as she wants me to use Zwift. Grrr

Thing is I don't need it as Strava can record rides, and ive just charged up my old Garmin 200. I wasn't going mad, but I'm stressed now.

Update, she also doesn't want me riding outside whilst I'm suffering withdrawl effects from my pain meds. They have been OK for back pain, bit far too many side effects to feel worth it. Been on them since June and the side effects haven't eased.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Oct 2018)

Non uniform day on Friday my son has advised me.
"What's the reason?" I enquired.
"It's because we are not wearing uniform," he replied.
I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> Right most of the CCers will be getting ready for bed.I told you most of them would believe my story about the seagulls,so get the cake out yes i'll have a large piece.



Yes, but you could tell me what your favourite cake is, so that you can have a slice.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2018)

It's my daughter's 18 th today so we can all celebrate it  .


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> It's my daughter's 18 th today so we can all celebrate it  .


Your round?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Oct 2018)

I just got back home from a hospital, having had my 2-yearly gastroscopy (I have Barrett's oesophagus, unfortunately). The nurses and doctors there confirm what I already knew: that my general cycling fitness, plus an entire month of cycling up climbs in the Pyrénées, has left me ridiculously fit. My blood pressure measured 119/65 and my resting heart rate is in the 40s apparently.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Today is my Birdday.
> 
> Would you like to tell me what your favourite cake is, and have a virtual slice?


  

Not much of a cake fan so you can have my slice, I'll stick to the drink.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Oct 2018)

Thursday is fasting day ive decided


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> It's my daughter's 18 th today so we can all celebrate it  .



I'll raise a glass (well in a bit, it's early yet even for me)


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> Thursday is fasting day ive decided


Maz does Monday and Thursday, tried it but not for me although I do forsake alcohol on those days............................well mostly


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Maz does Monday and Thursday, tried it but not for me although I do forsake alcohol on those days............................well mostly



I'm still stuffed..ill have my usual salad for lunch as i cant go without food or i get grumpy and the shakes..


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2018)

Morning. The sun has risen , the sky looks bright and clear but it is Brrrr out there. I have got to get moving as my wife's car is going for a mot. I don't think it has done many miles since last year.


----------



## perplexed (25 Oct 2018)

Bright blue sky over the moor in the distance, washing machine is whirring away.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> I'm still stuffed..ill have my usual salad for lunch as i cant go without food or i get grumpy and the shakes..



I get wobbly and can't concentrate. If I sit down I fall asleep which is embarassing, especially when I start snoring.

Rather more annoying I've noticed I frequently get migranes when I don't eat enough.

Yesterday my colleague slipped my my first ever can of Red Bull, just before a meeting, on the basis it was that or nudge me every three minutes. 

Foul stuff, but it kept me awake.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Oct 2018)

Was looking at job adverts. Now feeling miserable. Time for a ride.


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Your round?



I heard he was fairly slim.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Was looking at job adverts. Now feeling miserable. Time for a ride.



Best antidote...


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2018)

I'm winding three pieces of chord around spools. 

They are all different sizes...


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm winding three pieces of chord around spools.
> 
> They are all different sizes...


Cords or chords?
And are the spools different sizes as well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2018)

Woah, hold everything.

There were four pieces.



classic33 said:


> Cords or chords?
> And are the spools different sizes as well.



Of cord.

And, yes, the spools are _two different colours._


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Oct 2018)

I had my flu shot, yesterday. I also made supper, a meatloaf, potato, and an acorn squash.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had my flu shot, yesterday. I also made supper, a meatloaf, potato, and an acorn squash.



I thought only squirrels and bears eat acorns?


----------



## perplexed (25 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I get wobbly and can't concentrate. If I sit down I fall asleep which is embarassing, especially when I start snoring.
> 
> Rather more annoying I've noticed I frequently get migranes when I don't eat enough.
> 
> ...



My entire lifetime consumption of Red Bull is one can. I bought it from a petrol station about 15 years ago at about 0330 on a night shift. It kept me awake, but only because of its vile taste. Revolting stuff...


----------



## perplexed (25 Oct 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I thought only squirrels and bears eat acorns?



There was a forager woman on telly the other day, made her living from it. She sold the gatherings to a Michelin chef. He knocked summat up and then grated acorn over it...


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2018)

Car all sorted and have a nice shiny new MOT certificate for the next year. No advisories either - not bad for a 52 plate.

Will be making grape jelly this afternoon (from my own grapes) and a big pot of stock for soup, as I picked up a bacon knuckle on YS in Tesco on Tuesday. Will add carrot, celery, onion, a bouquet garni. Then I can use the meat for sandwiches, and there's curried parsnip soup on the horizon. 

Might go for a short bimble on the bike if I've got time. Want to check up on some walnut trees.


----------



## perplexed (25 Oct 2018)

I've just plotted my walk to the shop, then the garden centre and back.

It was 7.17 miles. I perspired because it is warmer than I thought when I set out. I sat down half way to eat a pasty.

To complete this nail-biting tale, I am pleased to inform you that I have re-potted the dragon tree into a 12 inch diameter pot, and the pot it came out of has been recycled to pot on an umberella plant.

Both are encased in white ceramic outer pots.


----------



## postman (25 Oct 2018)

* Definition of Relic*



a person or thing that has survived from an earlier time but is now outmoded.

The above is the definition of a Relic i wonder who it applies to,me or the Abbey.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Car all sorted and have a nice shiny new MOT certificate for the next year. No advisories either - not bad for a 52 plate.
> 
> Will be making grape jelly this afternoon (from my own grapes) and a big pot of stock for soup, as I picked up a bacon knuckle on YS in Tesco on Tuesday. Will add carrot, celery, onion, a bouquet garni. Then I can use the meat for sandwiches, and there's curried parsnip soup on the horizon.
> 
> Might go for a short bimble on the bike if I've got time. Want to check up on some walnut trees.



Mine passed as well, and the service didn't find any nasties.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I just got back home from a hospital, having had my 2-yearly gastroscopy (I have Barrett's oesophagus, unfortunately). The nurses and doctors there confirm what I already knew: that my general cycling fitness, plus an entire month of cycling up climbs in the Pyrénées, has left me ridiculously fit. My blood pressure measured 119/65 and my resting heart rate is in the 40s apparently.



Thats a superb effort, well done.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Oct 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I thought only squirrels and bears eat acorns?


It's a squash, about the size of a small bowl.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Oct 2018)

Pigs eat acorns too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> It's a squash, about the size of a small bowl.


Talking of squashes, I had pumpkin soup this evening. I've no idea how Cinderella will get around now.


----------



## Katherine (25 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pigs eat acorns too.


Or 'haycorns' if you're Winnie-The-Pooh's friend Piglet.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Or 'haycorns' if you're Winnie-The-Pooh's friend Piglet.


Ohhhh boy.......


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2018)

Cinderella will have to learn the joys of active travel.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2018)

Just having a late night  and a biskit before heading off to the Land of Nod.

A quiet day planned for tomorrow as on Saturday I'm off to the Supreme Show - the cat equivalent of Crufts. Not showing this year, but am helping a friend with her cats and I've been co-opted to help out at the show. I'll either be stewarding or doing the results board.

And my left thumb has gone numb - it hasn't appreciated all the hand sewing I've been doing these last few days.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Oct 2018)

I've finally realised that there is no earthly reason for chickpeas to exist.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've finally realised that there is no earthly reason for chickpeas to exist.


Did you think there needed to be?


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've finally realised that there is no earthly reason for chickpeas to exist.


Life without hummus  and no not that shop bought crap but homemade using Chickpeas, Tahini, Olive Oil and Lemon juice with a bit (well a lot) of Garlic, I used to live on it when I was at College.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Oct 2018)

The weather girl said 0°c tonight !! Its Friday why would she say that?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've finally realised that there is no earthly reason for chickpeas to exist.



They taste nice in a curry


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2018)

Morning. I received a phone call first thing this morning!  It was my wife phoning from upstairs saying that she was sicky bad not very well!


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I received a phone call first thing this morning!  It was my wife phoning from upstairs saying that she was sicky bad not very well!



Mobiles are an attack on our freedoms


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2018)

My wife's car passed it's mot with one advisory yesterday. 
Several of the tv programmes that I watched yesterday turned into "Who dunnit's? ". I can remember seeing the start of Bargain Hunt , but then it became the News!  A similar thing happened with " Vera"! I gave up and went to bed. I must have had too much excitement recently!


----------



## postman (26 Oct 2018)

I knew it,one day,one day,and that day is today.The sun is shining down on me.I have been sent an e mail.Not just any common e mail but one to my spam box.Special eh what do you say to that.So today i can share in no not a will,not a lottery win nothing as mundane as those two but a share in a Gold Mine.This chap already has a pile of gold that just needs an agent to help move it about,only two people will have the chance of a lifetime,and Postman is one of them.Don't worry i will still post on here,can't wait to get my bank details sent,oh joy oh brilliant.


----------



## Katherine (26 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I received a phone call first thing this morning!  It was my wife phoning from upstairs saying that she was sicky bad not very well!


Aw. I hope you are looking after her.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've finally realised that there is no earthly reason for chickpeas to exist.


Pigs eat chickpeas.
Especially the Mule-foot.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Life without hummus  and no not that shop bought crap but homemade using Chickpeas, Tahini, Olive Oil and Lemon juice with a bit (well a lot) of Garlic, I used to live on it when I was at College.


Falafel, as well. al least in my case.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> I knew it,one day,one day,and that day is today.The sun is shining down on me.I have been sent an e mail.Not just any common e mail but one to my spam box.Special eh what do you say to that.So today i can share in no not a will,not a lottery win nothing as mundane as those two but a share in a Gold Mine.This chap already has a pile of gold that just needs an agent to help move it about,only two people will have the chance of a lifetime,and Postman is one of them.Don't worry i will still post on here,can't wait to get my bank details sent,oh joy oh brilliant.


You might refer to @classic33 , he may have experience with such operations. I tend to call them a Nigerian 419, others may have other names for them. This one has a neat twist, in that now a gold mine is up for offer, rather than an amount of money.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> I knew it,one day,one day,and that day is today.The sun is shining down on me.I have been sent an e mail.Not just any common e mail but one to my spam box.Special eh what do you say to that.So today i can share in no not a will,not a lottery win nothing as mundane as those two but *a share in a Gold Mine.*This chap already has a pile of gold that just needs an agent to help move it about,only two people will have the chance of a lifetime,and Postman is one of them.Don't worry i will still post on here,can't wait to get my bank details sent,oh joy oh brilliant.


This one he stumbled on by accident, as he was trying to get back to civilisation following an accident in open country?


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> You might refer to @classic33 , he may have experience with such operations. I tend to call them a Nigerian 419, others may have other names for them. This one has a neat twist, in that now a gold mine is up for offer, rather than an amount of money.


Old George popped his clogs just as I was planning on travelling to collect the paperwork.

Most unfortunate really.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2018)

Poor old George. He provided a great deal of entertainment around here for a bit.


----------



## alicat (26 Oct 2018)

It's raining. Might give in and switch the heating on.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2018)

Just took a card and some beers to my lovely neighbour, as it's his birthday. He's 91!

Off to have lunch in a bit, then need to poddle off into town for a few gubbins and to chuck some fuel in the car.


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Every Tuesday?


Just this one.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2018)

It wasn't half  out there this afternoon.

Have rethunk about tomorrow and chucked a thermal base layer in my bag as the halls at the NEC are on the cool side. Looks like it will be hovering around freezing early doors. 

Gonna change into my onesie and chill for the rest of the evening.


----------



## colly (26 Oct 2018)

Went to a friends funeral this afternoon.


----------



## roadrash (26 Oct 2018)

^^^^ sorry to hear that^^^^


----------



## colly (26 Oct 2018)

roadrash said:


> ^^^^ sorry to hear that^^^^


Yes very sad, and he was a good friend, I will miss him.


----------



## Katherine (26 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> Yes very sad, and he was a good friend, I will miss him.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## roadrash (26 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> Yes very sad, and he was a good friend, I will miss him.



Im sure you will, there are no words to make it easier


----------



## Randomnerd (26 Oct 2018)

Likewise, Monday. Buried a school pal. 51. 2 kids. FFS!
Make the most of every hour peeps, and be good and kind and carefree. 
Good old Knolly, RIP


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> It wasn't half  out there this afternoon.
> 
> Have rethunk about tomorrow and chucked a thermal base layer in my bag as the halls at the NEC are on the cool side. Looks like it will be hovering around freezing early doors.
> 
> Gonna change into my onesie and chill for the rest of the evening.


Sounds like you may be doing that last part again tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> Went to a friends funeral this afternoon.



*HUGS*


----------



## slowmotion (27 Oct 2018)

I've spent some time learning that small volumes of cheap 30% hydrochloric acid are hard to come by. I don't need 25 litres, FFS, just a couple.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> Went to a friends funeral this afternoon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Oct 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've spent some time learning that small volumes of cheap 30% hydrochloric acid are hard to come by. I don't need 25 litres, FFS, just a couple.



I wish my wife was that small...save me a fortune


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Oct 2018)

Its a cool one, ill put some wok fried food out for the birds,they do like a warm treat


----------



## Phaeton (27 Oct 2018)

I'm going out I maybe some time, or if it is that cold I may not be anytime at all


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2018)

Morning. It is a clear sky this morning. The sun is about to rise and it looks like we have had a bit of a frost. It's a bit nippy!


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> I'm going out I maybe some time, or if it is that cold I may not be anytime at all


You're not doing a Captain Oates are you ?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> You're not doing a Captain Oates are you ?



Not a lover of porridge myself


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> Went to a friends funeral this afternoon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Not a lover of porridge myself



I cant be bothered to make it,no sugar muesli tends to be my go to with a dozen grapes.
The lidl version at £1.25 is excellent ,Alpen is often on offer at £2 but usually £2.79 touch.
Tough argument justifying that price difference


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Oct 2018)

Something just reminded me of a Taxi sketch.. 


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=W9DwRcioFWM


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> Went to a friends funeral this afternoon.


Sorry to hear of your sad news.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> I cant be bothered to make it,no sugar muesli tends to be my go to with a dozen grapes.
> The lidl version at £1.25 is excellent ,Alpen is often on offer at £2 but usually £2.79 touch.
> Tough argument justifying that price difference



Ater taking advice from members here, I tend to mix oats with raisins and a tub of yoghurt at work. Keeps you going, in every sense of the word.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2018)

I just folded the washing, and hung up the next load.


----------



## MikeG (27 Oct 2018)

I'm back. Relax........


----------



## MikeG (27 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just folded the washing, and hung up the next load.



Did you? Or did you in fact fold up the drying?


----------



## Phaeton (27 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> I'm going out I maybe some time, or if it is that cold I may not be anytime at all


It was, I wasn't


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm back. Relax........


Been to the shop as well?


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Oct 2018)




----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Did you? Or did you in fact fold up the drying?



Well obviously it was washed, so it was the wa... oh, wait a minute. It was, as you clearly imply, actually the _drying. _Because it was up until that point, hanging on the_ dryer. _ Hmmm... 

Except it was in fact already _dry_, otherwise I'd not have folded it, because that would clearly be silly, so it was the dr...

Look, Can I get back to you on that?


----------



## MikeG (27 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Been to the shop as well?



Yep. Bricomarte, near Oviedo, Asturias.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yep. Bricomarte, near Oviedo, Asturias.


A bit like B&Q then, only a bit further to travel.


----------



## MikeG (27 Oct 2018)

Like the biggest bestest B&Q in the world.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Oct 2018)




----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Like the biggest bestest B&Q in the world.


Looks like Home Depot.


----------



## MikeG (27 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> A bit like B&Q then, only *a bit further to travel*.



Depends where you start, I guess.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Depends where you start, I guess.


From the sign, I'd say it's not in England.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> From the sign, I'd say it's not in England.


Looks like Bavaria.


----------



## MikeG (27 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks like Home Depot.



So I'm told.


----------



## MikeG (27 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> From the sign, I'd say it's not in England.



Yeah, but that's where you could finish, not where you start.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2018)

Off to meet Beautiful Wife and Daughter at the shops, and bring back the shopping.

Bakfiets job, methinks...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2018)

Raclette for lunch and this has just come out of the oven.





It apparently was made with milk and butter and has a name which is unprintably Swiss.


----------



## Speicher (27 Oct 2018)

If I knew where my umlaut had got to, I would say it is Zupfe with an umlaut over the u. Or Zopf is probs easier.


----------



## Speicher (27 Oct 2018)

What sort of flour did you use?


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> If I knew where my umlaut had got to, I would say it is Zupfe with an umlaut over the u. Or Zopf is probs easier.



Züpfe. There you go.

If you don't have Umlauts, you can write Zuepfe instead.


----------



## Speicher (27 Oct 2018)

I usually use the Alt + method, but my list is in another room. I currently have a large warm pussycat asleep on my legs, preventing movement from the sofa.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Oct 2018)

No pub as it’s throwing it down and I am not paying for a taxi when it’s a walkable distance


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Züpfe. There you go.
> 
> If you don't have Umlauts, you can write Zuepfe instead.


Yes, Züpfe but repronounced in the local dialect.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> What sort of flour did you use?


I didn't make it but I can rummage around in my cousin's drawers later for the answer.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Oct 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Non uniform day on Friday my son has advised me.
> "What's the reason?" I enquired.
> "It's because we are not wearing uniform," he replied.
> I won't make that mistake again.




Well you can't fault his logic.


----------



## Katherine (27 Oct 2018)

woodenspoons said:


> Likewise, Monday. Buried a school pal. 51. 2 kids. FFS!
> Make the most of every hour peeps, and be good and kind and carefree.
> Good old Knolly, RIP



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Oct 2018)

It's gone all wintery, just left my mate's house in freezing sleety rain.. Yuk
Must clean my windscreen on the outside,got something very smeary on it nightmare with oncoming lights.


----------



## Katherine (27 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just folded the washing, and hung up the next load.


I'm getting quite good at folding the dry laundry on the table, with the fingers on my right hand and occasionally my teeth to hold the larger items still.
Nightwear and underwear are not as neat as I'd usually like.
Ironing pile is building up but we've not run out of anything important. 
There are only a few things that I can wear that I can fit the sleave over the plastic cast on my left hand.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Oct 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've finally realised that there is no earthly reason for chickpeas to exist.



How about heavenly. You've really got this wrong.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Oct 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I didn't make it but I can rummage around in my cousin's drawers later for the answer.



hmmmmm, maybe think twice.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I'm getting quite good at folding the dry laundry on the table, with the fingers on my right hand and occasionally my teeth to hold the larger items still.
> Nightwear and underwear are not as neat as I'd usually like.
> Ironing pile is building up but we've not run out of anything important.
> There are only a few things that I can wear that I can fit the sleave over the plastic cast on my left hand.



Teeth are an under utilised resource in housework.

No-one sees our underwear without permission.

Anything that needs ironing, by definition, is not important.

I didn't realise you had a cast on still. I hope that resolves itself.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Oct 2018)

Ironing? What’s that?

/* Looks at wife inquiringly */

Nope, she doesn’t know either.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Ironing? What’s that?
> 
> /* Looks at wife inquiringly */
> 
> Nope, she doesn’t know either.


Requires either





or a


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> No pub as it’s throwing it down and I am not paying for a taxi when it’s a walkable distance



That’s the slippery slope. You should have ‘manned up’ and got your brolly out. 

Consider yourself admonished.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Oct 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> That’s the slippery slope. You should have ‘manned up’ and got your brolly out.
> 
> Consider yourself admonished.





I will try harder ! Promise!


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> I'm getting quite good at folding the dry laundry on the table, with the fingers on my right hand and occasionally my teeth to hold the larger items still.
> Nightwear and underwear are not as neat as I'd usually like.
> Ironing pile is building up but we've not run out of anything important.
> There are only a few things that I can wear that I can fit the sleave over the plastic cast on my left hand.


If you put what you can on to coat hangers it will reduce some of your ironing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Oct 2018)

I may have a sad iron in my garage, as a doorstop for the side door.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I may have a sad iron in my garage, as a doorstop for the side door.


Why's it unhappy?


----------



## Katherine (27 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> If you put what you can on to coat hangers it will reduce some of your ironing.


I do that .
I have some flannelette pillow cases that have been in the dryer (need smooth pillow cases to sleep!) some work trousers that need the hems repairing with that iron on stuff(but as I'm off work it doesn't matter ) and 2 of Mr K's work tops.

I can load and unload the washing machine and tumble dryer one handed, I can put things on hangers one handed, but I can't pinch a clothes peg!


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2018)

Had a lovely (if long) day at the Supreme. 

Ended up stewarding in the semi-longhair section and handled some really lovely cats; Norwegian Forest, Siberian, Ragamuffin, Somali and Turkish Vans.

Have been up since 3am, and although I was feeling rather  earlier, I'm now wide awake and in need of chocolate.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why's it unhappy?



It's an extrovert and it has been banished to the garage.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's an extrovert and it has been banished to the garage.


That's just cruel.


----------



## StuAff (27 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's an extrovert and it has been banished to the garage.


Ah...you've made an Iron Cross.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Oct 2018)

StuAff said:


> Ah...you've made an Iron Cross.




now now.


----------



## StuAff (27 Oct 2018)

StuAff said:


> I haz a working bike with an engine again (Honda has been at the menders again for a few weeks, electrical gremlin- a different one from the one that plagued me for months- but hopefully fixed this week). Insurance money for the Yamaha came through last week, and when I'd paid the cheque (yes, a cheque, is it the 1990s?) in I'd popped in to the garage to see what news there was. And there, just in stock, was one of these....
> View attachment 427948
> 
> 2013 model, low mileage (6300- not as low as the YBR-2300- but not half bad), decent nick, decent price. So I've bought it. Looking forward to getting home in somewhat quicker time on Monday night. I've been cycling back, because Litespeed is faster door to door than the train thanks to awkward timetable- fifty minute wait for the next service- but it'll be good to go back to cycling for fun!


And a postscript....another cheque arrived in the post today (all these years without having to deal with one, then three in a matter of weeks). I had legal cover on the policy for the dead YBR- thankfully, as it turned out, it came in handy. I got full insured value for the bike (having gently made my case with the assessor), but minus my £500 excess. Then there was the cost of recovery, the Lidl special buy helmet I had to replace, and nine days of train tickets when I was sans 125. So I put in a claim via 'my' solicitor for those costs from the third party insurer. Taken a while (change of personnel at the solicitors, plus it took a while for the message to get through that I wasn't claiming for personal injury)....Never mind, paid it in full. Phew!


----------



## slowmotion (28 Oct 2018)

The squirrels round here are either rather sophisticated or just plain stupid. They are burying the olives from our neighbour's garden in our plant pots. Who knows, next Spring, maybe they'll be braying in our garden drinking Dry Martinis?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2018)

Time for some miles


----------



## raleighnut (28 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles


It's still persisting it down in Leicester.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Oct 2018)

Damn,i thought it was 7.33,but on looking at the clock on my laptop i see it's only 6.33.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Damn,i thought it was 7.33,but on looking at the clock on my laptop i see it's only 6.33.


I forgot to change our clocks but our alarm did it automatically. The trouble is I was laying in bed wondering when the alarm was going to go off anyway.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> It's still persisting it down in Leicester.



filthy morning here..


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> filthy morning here..


A sunny morning here. https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/gcw3f198q#?date=2018-10-28


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> It's still persisting it down in Leicester.


Just started when I went out stopped now


----------



## raleighnut (28 Oct 2018)

Sunny here now  but Brrr


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2018)

StuAff said:


> Ah...you've made an Iron Cross.



It took a few seconds to get that. My ability to see puns is a little rusty.

(Okay, I'm going...)


----------



## Katherine (28 Oct 2018)

It's a beautiful morning here but quite brrr. I slept a bit better. Definitely going to go for a gentle walk today.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Oct 2018)

I'm having one crispy crumpet and one rubbery one for breakfast. The rubbery one is a week out of date,so even after a 3 minute blitzing in the toaster it's crispy on the outside,but rubbery on the inside.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2018)

Time to carry on with the house hold duties


----------



## mybike (28 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> My derrière is telling me to buy a new saddle. I concur.



Are you going to get one of those ones made of strips of bendy plastic?







Just found the sc for it. https://mantasaddle.co.uk/customers/


----------



## slow scot (28 Oct 2018)

Anybody from my neck of the woods should know that the old shop at Park (Drumoak) which closed a year ago, is now a very good place for coffee/tea and up market "goodies" to eat. Pleasant and enthusiastic new owners who should be encouraged in opening such a nice place.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why's it unhappy?


I guess because it doesn't take coals. I believe sad in this case is a term denoting solid.


----------



## mybike (28 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I received a phone call first thing this morning!  It was my wife phoning from upstairs saying that she was sicky bad not very well!



Not really a like, just a comment on the use of technology.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2018)

mybike said:


> Are you going to get one of those ones made of strips of bendy plastic?
> 
> View attachment 435916



Strewth, the mind boggles, I wouldn't even try and sit on that


----------



## subaqua (28 Oct 2018)

Just back from lea valley Velopark. Did a corestart MTB session with my youngest boy. It’s built his confidence and I turned into a 40 something kid again .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2018)

mybike said:


> Are you going to get one of those ones made of strips of bendy plastic?
> 
> View attachment 435916
> 
> ...


Do you get good TV reception with it ?


----------



## mybike (28 Oct 2018)

dave r said:


> Strewth, the mind boggles, I wouldn't even try and sit on that





Illaveago said:


> Do you get good TV reception with it ?




I found the local cycle repairers and there was a guy trying it out. Very comfortable apparently and watching it in action I could believe it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Oct 2018)

mybike said:


> Are you going to get one of those ones made of strips of bendy plastic?
> 
> View attachment 435916
> 
> ...


Er...... no


----------



## postman (28 Oct 2018)

When they said i could take part in a Pensioners Iron Man competition,i never expected this.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Oct 2018)

The laundry basket is empty


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> View attachment 435947
> When they said i could take part in a Pensioners Iron Man competition,i never expected this.


This you by any chance?


----------



## postman (28 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> This you by any chance?
> View attachment 435949




Can't see anything.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> Can't see anything.


Try now.


----------



## postman (28 Oct 2018)

This is more like me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I guess because it doesn't take coals. I believe sad in this case is a term denoting solid.


Ours aren't really sad, just a little flat.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ours aren't really sad, just a little flat.


Will it recharge?


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2018)

I don't know what this morning was like as I slept a solid 12 hours. 

Having a quiet day listening to the footy on the radio, and will catch the F1 later too.

Only downside, a spark from the fire has melted a hole in my favourite onesie.  I've mended it, but still...


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2018)

Better iron a patch on it, in keeping with today's theme.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2018)

Windy here again.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Better iron a patch on it, in keeping with today's theme.



LOL 

A couple of minutes with a needle and thread has effected an adequate repair. You can barely see it.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Windy here again.


Beans again?


----------



## Speicher (28 Oct 2018)

This afternoon I have been making alterations to some clothes. I have a soft jumper that is good for layering under a blouse, but the neckline is uncomfortably high. Some time ago I saw a video about how to "deepen" the neckline. It showed that the ribbing at the edge of the neckline will stretch if necessary. 

So I carefully unpicked it (in daylight) reshaped the neckline, and reattached the ribbing. Yes it was fiddley, as the ribbing was so narrow. I have temporarily sewn it back up with a contrasting thread, so that if it is not quite right, it will be easier to unpick and alter for a second time.

Next is a blouse in a lovely colour, but the collar is too high and too stiff. I have my Russian ancestors to thank for my short neck. So I have cut off the collar. I tried unpicking it, but the stitches are so tiny, that it would take ages, and was hurting my eyes. I have found some fabric in a small pattern, that complements the colour. I am trying to decide whether to have just the collar in the "new" fabric, or down the button placket.


----------



## MikeG (28 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> View attachment 435953
> This is more like me.



He's holding that iron all wrong.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> He's holding that iron all wrong.



Typical male, doesn't know how to use an iron


----------



## MikeG (28 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Typical male, doesn't know how to use an iron




No, no, Lullabelle, you have that all wrong. Men know *how* to use an iron. We have much greater difficulty understanding *why* to use an iron.


----------



## Speicher (28 Oct 2018)

Today I have also covered all my baby plantlets with two layers of garden fleece. I have ordered a mini-greenhouse, which should arrive next week.
I enjoy taking cuttings from plants and growing "new" plants. 

Anyway, back to the sewing.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> He's holding that iron all wrong.


Not if he wants to be shown the "right way".


----------



## MikeG (28 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not if he wants to be shown the "right way".



Ah, I see what you're saying. He's pretending to be a ham fisted oik in an attempt to be permanently relieved of ironing duties. Hmmmmm....... I suspect he has underestimated his foe.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2018)

Anyone for soup?

I've got a large pot of curried parsnip that I've just made.  (with stock made from veggies and a bacon knuckle)

About to snag a bowl of it, along with some bread and butter, before the Grand Prix starts.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> No, no, Lullabelle, you have that all wrong. Men know *how* to use an iron. We have much greater difficulty understanding *why* to use an iron.



.


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2018)

Closed the caravan up for winter. Just a case of bringing food home, a quick clean and turning off the gas and water.

Suffering withdrawal symptoms from my pain drugs and rather dizzy. Did a quick 30 minutes on Zwift earlier. Connected up an old computer to the home network in the garage so I can stream music and Netflix. Looks like I'll be an indoor cyclist for a while.


----------



## Speicher (28 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Anyone for soup?
> 
> I've got a large pot of curried parsnip that I've just made.  (with stock made from veggies and a bacon knuckle)
> 
> About to snag a bowl of it, along with some bread and butter, before the Grand Prix starts.



Oh yes please! Is it wholegrain bread? (silly question) 

My new microwave has a "puree vegetables" thingybob on its preset doofers, I wonder if this is a quick way to cook ingredients for soups.


----------



## Speicher (28 Oct 2018)

Ah right! In my hundreds of Pinterest pictures I have this:







I just happen to have, in my cupboard of fabrics, a tie that exactly complements the shirt that needs a new collar. Ties are usually labelled "Dry Clean only". 

Is that because all the layers make it difficult to iron? 

I have unpicked the tie and washed it. I think I will try the above as a collar. If I hand stitch it, or use giant machine stitches, and it does not look as expected, I can change it. Or I could use some "normal" fabric and cut it to the shape of a tie, and use that. I am sure that @Reynard knows what I mean.  

The tie was in the cupboard with three others. They were purchased from Charity Shops for experimental purposes in my voluntary work a few years back.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> No, no, Lullabelle, you have that all wrong. Men know *how* to use an iron. We have much greater difficulty understanding *why* to use an iron.


Aren't they used for for putting on covering material on flying model aeroplanes ?


----------



## MikeG (28 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Aren't they used for for putting on covering material on flying model aeroplanes ?



No, no. Irons are used for taking dings out of pieces of wood, particularly furniture.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> No, no. Irons are used for taking dings out of pieces of wood, particularly furniture.


And for soldering .


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Oh yes please! Is it wholegrain bread? (silly question)



White tiger bread this time.  Just a wee treat as I usually have wholemeal.



> My new microwave has a "puree vegetables" thingybob on its preset doofers, I wonder if this is a quick way to cook ingredients for soups.



My microwave is just a basic microwave. If Reynard know, Reynard say. But Reynard don't know so can't say. (Sorry, doing my Zathras impression here.) I tend to do my soups in the crock pot and then finish off on the hob.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Ah right! In my hundreds of Pinterest pictures I have this:
> 
> View attachment 436006
> 
> ...



I suspect ties tend to be dry clean only a) to protect delicate fabrics, b) to stop them losing their shape and c) to stop the colours bleeding out.

If you're turning the tie into a collar as above, it would certainly keep its shape due to the stitching. If you've got any scraps, try washing them and see what happens.

If it were me, I'd either use machine washable fabric to make a collar rather than use the tie itself, or I'd use the tie, but make the collar removable e.g. press studs so that it can be washed separately.


----------



## Speicher (28 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> I suspect ties tend to be dry clean only a) to protect delicate fabrics, b) to stop them losing their shape and c) to stop the colours bleeding out.
> 
> If you're turning the tie into a collar as above, it would certainly keep its shape due to the stitching. If you've got any scraps, try washing them and see what happens.
> 
> If it were me, I'd either use machine washable fabric to make a collar rather than use the tie itself, or I'd use the tie, but make the collar removable e.g. press studs so that it can be washed separately.



You might be right. The layers of fabric will make the drying time much longer. Half the fun is working out what will work. This is now a project that needs further thought.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> *I suspect ties tend to be dry clean only a) to protect delicate fabrics, b) to stop them losing their shape and c) to stop the colours bleeding out.*
> 
> If you're turning the tie into a collar as above, it would certainly keep its shape due to the stitching. If you've got any scraps, try washing them and see what happens.
> 
> If it were me, I'd either use machine washable fabric to make a collar rather than use the tie itself, or I'd use the tie, but make the collar removable e.g. press studs so that it can be washed separately.


They tend to fade down the edges, whilst developing a shine due to ironing.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2018)

Breaking news we awoke to the sound of ice being scraped outside ......


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Oct 2018)

Frosty here too, i will see in a minute if my screen is icy


----------



## MikeG (29 Oct 2018)

What are these tie things of which you all speak?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Breaking news we awoke to the sound of ice being scraped outside ......


Not the Titanic !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2018)

There is ice on the cars here and the grass is a frosty green.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Oct 2018)

First drive to work after clocks go back...sun burning your retinas out.
It's bloody awful even with sunglasses ..
Quite frosty ,deicer time as I can't reach my van screen very well.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Not the Titanic !



That song by Celine.. goes on and on and on


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2018)

I know there is a song " I left My Heart in San Francisco!" But are there any songs about where they left their brains ? As mine is missing this morning!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Not the Titanic !



No that sailed straight past


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Oct 2018)

The old Regulator still posts in walking.
How odd


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> That song by Celine.. goes on and on and on


I recommend an antidiarrheal.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Oct 2018)

I'm depressed at being stuck back in Australia, where cyclists are not welcome. 
So I've started planning next year's cycling trip to France. This year, I (more than thoroughly) covered the Haute Pyrénées, so next year it will be a similar B&B based approach, but in the French Alps.


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> They tend to fade down the edges, whilst developing a shine due to ironing.



Oh dear! I forgot about the ironing issue. That plan will have to be rethunked. I do not do ironing, by and large, but the pleats will need ironing.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Oh dear! I forgot about the ironing issue. That plan will have to be rethunked. I do not do ironing, by and large, but the pleats will need ironing.


A shiny material to begin with will help there.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> What are these tie things of which you all speak?


Thet go round yer neck, tied with a slip knot, for final adjustment.


----------



## MikeG (29 Oct 2018)

Oh, I get it. The one Albert Pierrepoint used to do for people, just the once each.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Beans again?


Always.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Oh, I get it. The one Albert Pierrepoint used to do for people, just the once each.


Knot is a bit fancier, and flat, though.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2018)

We had to reprogram Schrodie as we fitted new batteries in the cat flap.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Knot is a bit fancier, and flat, though.


Not as coarse a material on the regular ties.


----------



## postman (29 Oct 2018)

Just got back from a blood test.A check to see if i am diabetic,but that's not why i have posted.Are you supposed to laugh while in a Surgery.Because me and the young Nurse got on like a house on fire,and a couple of my jokes had her laughing,i hope she does not get into trouble.It's great to have a new audience so i can recycle my old jokes.


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2018)

postman said:


> Just got back from a blood test.A check to see if i am diabetic,but that's not why i have posted.Are you supposed to laugh while in a Surgery.Because me and the young Nurse got on like a house on fire,and a couple of my jokes had her laughing,i hope she does not get into trouble.It's great to have a new audience so i can recycle my old jokes.



If she is dealing all day with unhappy people who are ill, I would think she liked your jokes, as a welcome change. 

Some of my best jokes are very old ones.


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2018)

My small greenhouse has arrived. Do you know anyone who is good at putting things together?  If the holes are pre-drilled I might be okay.


----------



## Threevok (29 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> My small greenhouse has arrived. Do you know anyone who is good at putting things together?  If the holes are pre-drilled I might be okay.



Thing with predrilled holes are the worst

They've usually drilled them in the wrong place, saving you the bother of cocking it up yourself


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2018)

The top and sides are already screwed together. I have about one dozen bolts with washers to put in place, those holes have been made.

The description said the wood was pressure treated. I think some of the wood needs a bit of sanding down. I thought about treating it but then the plants might be affected by any residue. So Instead, I will put it together and think about that next summer. 

It looks like this when put together, but I opted to have two "windows" at the top, so that the lids are not so heavy.








I have a lot of wooden planks in the garage. I might learn how to do carpentry and make a second one, if needed, using that one as a prototype.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Oct 2018)

Isn’t it Friday yet...


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Isn’t it Friday yet...



Not sure.  Last Thursday I thought it was Friday, and on Friday I thought it was Saturday.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> Frosty here too, i will see in a minute if my screen is icy



If it is just turn the brightness up to full, you should just about be able read posts. If it helps we could write in capitals, just let us know.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> The top and sides are already screwed together. I have about one dozen bolts with washers to put in place, those holes have been made.
> 
> The description said the wood was pressure treated. I think some of the wood needs a bit of sanding down. I thought about treating it but then the plants might be affected by any residue. So Instead, I will put it together and think about that next summer.
> 
> ...


That is a 'Cold Frame' though.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2018)

I was watching " Money For Nothing" and whilst watching the bits which show people throwing their stuff away I couldn't help thinking of the " Top Gear " take on what people throw away. I n the " Top Gear " programme they went straight from B&Q to the tip, and from seeing what stuff was being thrown away they weren't far from the truth!


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Isn’t it Friday yet...


Still only Today.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2018)

Am making a vegetarian lasagne tonight. 

With roasted pumpkin, roasted smoked garlic, spinach and puy lentils. Plus a lovely tomato sauce. I have some feta in the fridge that wants using, so will top it with that - the saltiness should go well with the other ingredients.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2018)

My wife's friend contacted her whilst on holiday on one of those continental river cruises that you see advertised. Apparently there is a serious drought going on at the moment which means that the large rivers aren't navigable by the large ships and barges due to the lack of depth and so they half filling them. My wife's friend had to do some of her trip by coach.


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> That is a 'Cold Frame' though.


Yes, you are correct. 

Please excuse my erroneous nomenclature.


----------



## mybike (29 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Er...... no


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes, you are correct.
> 
> Please excuse my erroneous nomenclature.


Useful things though.


----------



## mybike (29 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Always.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Still only Today.


That's what they said yesterday....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My wife's friend contacted her whilst on holiday on one of those continental river cruises that you see advertised. Apparently there is a serious drought going on at the moment which means that the large rivers aren't navigable by the large ships and barges due to the lack of depth and so they half filling them. My wife's friend had to do some of her trip by coach.


Yesterday's weather should have cured that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2018)

Weather update: a sudden strong wind has started up and, bizarrely it smells of fish outside. This is quite surprising for a landlocked country.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

Tonight is set to be the coldest of the year so far. According to the met office.

Applies to the UK only.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Tonight is set to be the coldest of the year so far. According to the met office.
> 
> Applies to the UK only.



Colder than February was ?


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Oct 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Weather update: a sudden strong wind has started up and, bizarrely it smells of fish outside. This is quite surprising for a landlocked country.



Sorry about that, I just had some tinned sardines grilled on toast with a splash of Tabasco and black pepper.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2018)

As it was a lovely sunny afternoon my wife and I went for a walk around Castle Combe.


----------



## colly (29 Oct 2018)

Sitting here with Eastenders on the telly.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Colder than February was ?


They(Met Office) say so.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> Sitting here with Eastenders on the telly.


What you watching though!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Oct 2018)

Went to the zoo today. It was so cold I couldn’t feel my fingers. Or toes. Or anything. Brrr!


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> They(Met Office) say so.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2018)

I have eaten far too much.

Oops.

Never mind, it was 

Had some raspberries for afters.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2018)

mybike said:


>



_Paint Your Wagon_, a sure case of a musical based on two characters who can't sing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> Sitting here with Eastenders on the telly.


I'll bet it's crowded.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2018)

But not as crowded as _Paint Your Wagon_. A fine show.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Oct 2018)

My daughter added me to her Netflix account on Sunday.

I never knew that there were so many utterly crap films out there.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

slowmotion said:


> My daughter added me to her Netflix account on Sunday.
> 
> I never knew that there were so many utterly crap films out there.


Started watching many?


----------



## slowmotion (30 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Started watching many?


I've watched one film which wasn't too awful, but I'm really not tempted by much on the menu. Anyway, maybe I'll find something another day.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2018)

Up too early again. This clock changing business has affected my 'inner clock'. The cold weather doesn't help either.  I keep thinking it's December or January.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2018)

I think i might make my favourite snack at the moment of microwaved egg and mushrooms on toast.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Oct 2018)

slowmotion said:


> My daughter added me to her Netflix account on Sunday.
> 
> I never knew that there were so many utterly crap films out there.


Amazon Prime must shop for films at the same place Netflix does.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> Sitting here with Eastenders on the telly.



I have a box of pins you can have


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Oct 2018)

slowmotion said:


> My daughter added me to her Netflix account on Sunday.
> 
> I never knew that there were so many utterly crap films out there.



Try some of the French Subtitled series, The Forest is very good for starters


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2018)

Hot news our Virgin internet is not available again .
Looks like we have had a bit of rain during the night .


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Hot news our Virgin internet is not available again .
> Looks like we have had a bit of rain during the night .



I can recommend BT if you like slow dodgy internet.

We had a few virgin probs but compared to bt its years ahead


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2018)

meta lon said:


> I can recommend BT if you like slow dodgy internet.
> 
> We had a few virgin probs but compared to bt its years ahead


What is it like living in the future ?


----------



## perplexed (30 Oct 2018)

I've put sufficient coffee through the drip filter to make 3 mugs of the delicious stuff.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2018)

Morning. Schrodie was admiring a cardboard box! He has a favourite box which he uses for naps at the moment. A tight fit but he seems to like crawling inside and curling up.


----------



## postman (30 Oct 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yesterday's weather should have cured that.



The kippers i had yesterday said they were cured.But i can tell you they were dead very dead.


----------



## gavroche (30 Oct 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Amazon Prime must shop for films at the same place Netflix does.


I have both Prime and Netflix and frankly hardly ever watch either of them. I tend to watch YouTube, more variety and more educational.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Oct 2018)

I'm having a lot of trouble loading some CycleChat pages tonight, but my web browser loads all other pages almost instantly.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm having a lot of trouble loading some CycleChat pages tonight, but my web browser loads all other pages almost instantly.


Slow, almost as though it's doing it under protest?


----------



## Katherine (30 Oct 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm having a lot of trouble loading some CycleChat pages tonight, but my web browser loads all other pages almost instantly.


Try logging out and clearing your browsing history and clearing your cache.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> Try logging out and clearing your browsing history and clearing your cache.


Ordinarily, I'd believe that would work, but as I said:


> I'm having a lot of trouble loading some CycleChat pages tonight, *but my web browser loads all other pages almost instantly*.


----------



## Katherine (30 Oct 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Ordinarily, I'd believe that would work, but as I said:



I only say what Shaun would tell you to do. Sometimes a forum has different issues to a website. He also says to try a different browser.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2018)

You know it's horrible outside when even Lexi doesn't want to go out.

I have renewed my TV licence.

A bowl of hot soup will most definitely be required for lunch.


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> You know it's horrible outside when even Lexi doesn't want to go out.
> 
> I have renewed my TV licence.
> 
> A bowl of hot soup will most definitely be required for lunch.



I think Lexi has told Bob about how cold it is. He would normally be out chasing things and mooching about in the field, but he has decided it is too cold. He would rather play "see how easy, and how many times I can trip up Speicher before she shouts at me." I do not share his enthusiasm for this game.


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Oct 2018)

I've just tried one of the new Tobler-clones from Poundland. They're a bit


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> I think Lexi has told Bob about how cold it is. He would normally be out chasing things and mooching about in the field, but he has decided it is too cold. He would rather play "see how easy, and how many times I can trip up Speicher before she shouts at me." I do not share his enthusiasm for this game.



Oh dear, that's not good. I shall have to restrict Lexi's access to the catwaves. 

Poppy is far more sensible. She is fast asleep on the fleece throw that I put on the coffee table for her.

I have a hot water bottle for my feet. I really ought to switch to my fleece-lined crocs, but I can't drive a sewing machine in those. So warming my tootsies up before this afternoon's sewing session.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Oct 2018)

I meant to clean the inside of my windows and vacuum the carpets today. I haven't done either. Ah well,it's too late now as i'm off to the gym.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2018)

Right, that's half a laurel wreath templated, cut and tacked.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2018)

I thought I would take advantage of the sunny weather before it all goes, so I went out for my usual cycle ride. It was a bit blowy and so was I, so I took the opportunity to stop and admire the view several times.  It was a lot easier coming back as it is all down hill. Another 7.5 miles logged.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Hot news our Virgin internet is not available again .
> Looks like we have had a bit of rain during the night .





meta lon said:


> I can recommend BT if you like slow dodgy internet.
> 
> We had a few virgin probs but compared to bt its years ahead



Virginia media has been rock solid here for me. Always had just over the contracted Speed. Only phoned them twice with an issue in over 17 years. Mind you they were NTL back then but always reliable.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's half a laurel wreath templated, cut and tacked.


Hail Ceaser...


----------



## MikeG (30 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's half a laurel wreath templated, cut and tacked.



I thought those sort of parties died out in the 1970s.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (30 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> _Paint Your Wagon_, a sure case of a musical based on two characters who can't sing.



Yes. But bizarrely the only musical ive ever enjoyed.

I seem to remember that Lee Marvin got to the top of the UK Charts with Wand’rin’ Star.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Hail Ceaser...





Not quite, there are racing cars involved...


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Not quite, there are racing cars involved...


Stirling work then.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> I thought those sort of parties died out in the 1970s.



I wouldn't know - I was only born in '75...


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Stirling work then.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Oct 2018)

Sat waiting for Xbox to update Black ops.. 47 mins so far.
5%to go.....if you play these you'll understand


----------



## colly (30 Oct 2018)

Just looking online at winter coats and I came across this for one coat:

*Fabric & care*

100% Cotton
Do not iron
Do not wash
Do not bleach
Do not tumble dry
Do not dry clean


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Stirling work then.



Depends how fast they drive up the Hill.


----------



## MikeG (30 Oct 2018)

Oh good god, not you too, Speicher.


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Oh good god, not you too, Speicher.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Oh good god, not you too, Speicher.


She's in the hunt.


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2018)

I'm Alone So got plenty of time to think.


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2018)

I will don a coat, Button it up and go out for a Berger,


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> I will don a coat, Button it up and go out for a Berger,


You'll need a di resta


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> I will don a coat, Button it up and go out for a Berger,


----------



## postman (30 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> I think Lexi has told Bob about how cold it is.



Postman aka Bob Mee.Lexi contacted me how. [ come on keep up think about it,mind you that is if Lexi is a cat}


----------



## raleighnut (30 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> I will don a coat, Button it up and go out for a Berger,



Going for a Hakkinen in this weather.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Going for a Hakkinen in this weather.


She's deciding webber or not to take a brolly.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Oct 2018)

I knew she was a Walker.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I knew she was a Walker.


She'll make a massa of it.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2018)

Eh, good Evans, I've Senna all this before... 

Don't want to Piquet anyone's curiosity, so I won't talk any Lauda just in case.

You'd have to have Courage to get any more Rouse-ing. Otherwise we might have a real Needell match on our hands. Might get a bit Spice-y.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Eh, good Evans, I've Senna all this before...
> 
> Don't want to Piquet anyone's curiosity, so I won't talk any Lauda just in case.
> 
> You'd have to have Courage to get any more Rouse-ing. Otherwise we might have a real Needell match on our hands. Might get a bit Spice-y.


Vettel be the day.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Vettel be the day.



In that case, there'll be War(wick)


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> In that case, there'll be War(wick)


You'll have to fight/face that damon alone.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> You'll have to fight/face that damon alone.



And I'll flatten him, have no doubt. 

Warwick vs Hill - no contest.  We have our priorities right, here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> I thought those sort of parties died out in the 1970s.


Early 80's, I believe. Youth of today would kill us if they knew all the great times we had back when.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> And I'll flatten him, have no doubt.
> 
> Warwick vs Hill - no contest.  We have our priorities right, here chez Casa Reynard.


Just don't leave the haas, without yer sherbet dab.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2018)

Just heard ice scrapers being deployed , the Titanic is on it's way .

Oooh real excitement today at work whichever department produces the best Pumpkin gets a free meal .... whoop whoop


----------



## MikeG (31 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> .....whichever department produces the best Pumpkin gets a free meal .... whoop whoop



Presumably the Market Garden department has a bit of a headstart. Mind you, a free meal for them doesn't sound like a huge incentive.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Oct 2018)

Lovely crisp cycle to work, nice day in the making


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (31 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Eh, good Evans, I've Senna all this before...
> 
> Don't want to Piquet anyone's curiosity, so I won't talk any Lauda just in case.
> 
> You'd have to have Courage to get any more Rouse-ing. Otherwise we might have a real Needell match on our hands. Might get a bit Spice-y.



She Haas blown you all out the water with her specialised subject.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2018)

colly said:


> Just looking online at winter coats and I came across this for one coat:
> 
> *Fabric & care*
> 
> ...


They forgot. Do not wear .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2018)

It is a nice sunny frosty morning here.

In other news. I have put the dustbin out.


----------



## gaijintendo (31 Oct 2018)

Kids are going to come along and deplete my sweetie supply.


----------



## Katherine (31 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is a nice sunny frosty morning here.
> 
> In other news. I have put the dustbin out.


Here too. 
I expect the last of the bedding plants to start dying off now.


----------



## mybike (31 Oct 2018)

Happy Reformation Day.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2018)

The Treacle Tritters will be out tonight!


----------



## perplexed (31 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The Treacle Tritters will be out tonight!



All defences will be placed on full alert shortly.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The Treacle Tritters will be out tonight!


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> She Haas blown you all out the water with her specialised subject.


Could be wurz.


----------



## MikeG (31 Oct 2018)

Katherine said:


> ......I expect the last of the bedding plants to start dying off now.



We planted a load of fleabane (Mexican daisy) in autumn last year, and not only did it flower prodigiously from spring onwards, but it kept going through the drought and heatwave when everything else was wilting, and it is still flowering now. In the last week or so it has just started to look a little less vigorous, so I'm guessing we'll really know when the winter has set in, when there is no fleabane left in flower.


----------



## Speicher (31 Oct 2018)

I still have some roses in flower, and Perovskia (Russian Sage) and Buddleia.

My coldframe has been sanded, and is ready for assembly. What should I use as the base? I could use some very old planks, some paving slabs (two or three spares ones) or pebbles. The back and front edges of the coldframe will be on bricks. I presume I should put bricks under the sides as well.

Which is better for insulation/heat retention - pebbles or planks? The paving slabs are earmarked for something else, but I could get some more if necessary. I would like my baby plantlets to be warm and cosy. They will get the afternoon sun.

My second attempt at an upside top down sweater is proving successful. It is taking a long time, but as there will be so little sewing up to do, less time is needed to finish it (sew in the ends and add an edging to the vee neck line).


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Oct 2018)

I think the bricks at back and front, or at the corners, should be fine. When you have the cover open, you want it to be able to drain. Ours just sat on the soil, but the soil was a well drained loam.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Oct 2018)

Do you have hay bales to insulate the sides when it is cold?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2018)

Right, I've run a bath but Yodel have just emailed me to say that my merino socks are due for delivery today. I want both socks (they're warm but they didn't have any instore) and bath (need that soak...). If I get in the bath, it's inevitable that Yodel will arrive; if I wait for Yodel, the bath will get cold. Any advice?


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, I've run a bath but Yodel have just emailed me to say that my merino socks are due for delivery today. I want both socks (they're warm but they didn't have any instore) and bath (need that soak...). If I get in the bath, it's inevitable that Yodel will arrive; if I wait for Yodel, the bath will get cold. Any advice?


Can you move the bath nearer the door, allowing you to accept delivery?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Can you move the bath nearer the door, allowing you to accept delivery?


I'd have to go out and buy a tin bath for that, which means that Yodel will come while I'm out shopping.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2018)

Crisis over! And new socks for after the bath!


----------



## MikeG (31 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> .........Which is better for insulation/heat retention - pebbles or planks?..........



Sorry to be a boring architect here, but these are two separate functions. If you put timber (which is the better insulator) around the outside, and pebbles (which have higher thermal mass) in with the plants, that will give you the best combination. Imagine putting a piece of wood in the oven, alongside a stone.....and then taking them out, leaving them for a couple of minutes. Which one would you pick up in your bare hands? Correct.......the bit of wood.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2018)

Lovely day here, if a bit blustery and 

Had a fabby 16 mile  at lunchtime.

Mustn't forget to go and snag a few bramleys from the garden before the light fades as I've an apple sponge pudding planned for tonight. With custard, for those who want to know. Will be just the ticket to fill in the gaps left after clearing up the last of the lasagne.

Then I need to scoot off to Littleport in a bit. Will check out the YS cabinets in the Co-op while I'm at it.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Oct 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is a nice sunny frosty morning here.
> 
> In other news. I have put the dustbin out.



Bit early, bin day's not 'till Friday.


----------



## Katherine (31 Oct 2018)

We survived a visit to IKEA .The only extra items that threw themselves into the bag when we weren't looking, were a tin of ginger biscuits (not bad with a cup of coffee we have since discovered) and a clip on reading light.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Oct 2018)

perplexed said:


> All defences will be placed on full alert shortly.



Lights out.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> I want both socks



I find it's always best to have both.


----------



## Speicher (31 Oct 2018)

The cold frame has been assembled. The only tricky bit, was the last join of the four sides. The appropriate use of sturdy footwear, and lot of patience, eventually solved the problem. For now all 60 baby plants are on oddments of concrete slabs. I have to decide where it will go permanently, but as the nights are very cold here, the plantlets wanted some shelter and warmth. 

Kizzy was keen on supervising the construction process, but offered no advice. She got bored when I told her that no, it was not a conservatory for a cat. ​


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2018)

Mince & onions, with mashed tatties for dinner.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2018)

And... Domestic god that I am, I cleaned the tops of the sauce bottles!


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Mince & onions, with mashed tatties for dinner.




Roast chicken, roast Spud's and mixed veg here tonight.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Bit early, bin day's not 'till Friday.



Bit late actually, bin day is Tuesday


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Bit late actually, bin day is Tuesday



Whose been emptying my bins on a Friday then.....

Yoiks....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2018)

Bin day tomorrow in Deptford on Thames. Much of the rest of the morning involves searching for where they've hidden it.


----------



## perplexed (31 Oct 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Bit late actually, bin day is Tuesday



Mondays round my neck of the woods...


----------



## gbb (31 Oct 2018)

I took on a vindaloo 

....the vindaloo won


----------



## MikeG (31 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> .........With custard, for those who want to know.....



Don't worry, I'm immune this evening. I had a huge helping of bread and butter pudding (which is of course mainly just a high quality custard).


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (31 Oct 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bin day tomorrow in Deptford on Thames. Much of the rest of the morning involves searching for where they've hidden it.



It'll be halfway between where you left it and where the refuse truck was, unless there's a pavement nearby, in which case it will be blocking that.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Don't worry, I'm immune this evening. I had a huge helping of bread and butter pudding (which is of course mainly just a high quality custard).



That sounds lush 

Didn't make the apple pudding in the end. Got back too late from the things I had to go out and do to want to bother messing around in the kitchen.

Supper was a combo of the last of the veggie lasagne and a slice of bread with some coronation chicken. Might have a giant crumpet later though.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2018)

Bin day in this neck of the woods is Tuesday.


----------



## MikeG (31 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> That sounds lush



I saved you some. Honest. But Classic must have turned up and eaten it whilst my back was turned.



> Might have a giant crumpet later though.



With butter and golden syrup, I presume? Make sure you use a plate.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> With butter and golden syrup, I presume? Make sure you use a plate.



I was thinking peanut butter and grape jelly made with home grown grapes. Either would be particularly fine, however. 

Oh, and I picked up some smoked haddock (amongst other items) on YS in the Co-op, so will be making cullen skink tomorrow.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Bin day in this neck of the woods is Tuesday.



I'd check that if I were you. Seems no one here is certain....

It's Friday BTW.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I'd check that if I were you. Seems no one here is certain....
> 
> It's Friday BTW.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Oct 2018)

Speicher said:


> The cold frame has been assembled. The only tricky bit, was the last join of the four sides. The appropriate use of sturdy footwear, and lot of patience, eventually solved the problem. For now all 60 baby plants are on oddments of concrete slabs. I have to decide where it will go permanently, but as the nights are very cold here, the plantlets wanted some shelter and warmth.
> 
> Kizzy was keen on supervising the construction process, but offered no advice. She got bored when I told her that no, it was not a conservatory for a cat. ​


If it gets really cold you'll need to bring some of the plants indoors, most of my Fuschias survive in the Greenhouse but one year a really cold spell killed the lot.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I'd check that if I were you. Seems no one here is certain....
> 
> It's Friday BTW.


Wednesday!!


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2018)

Oooooh! I have found an online archive of old stock car photos. 

Have spotted a number of familiar faces from my ASCAR / SCSA days.  And have had a few OMG moments. And the odd  moment...


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Oct 2018)

Friday is my bin day.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Oct 2018)

This is my 23,000th post.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Oct 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Friday is my bin day.



That's what I've been telling them but they think it's Tuesday.....weirdos..


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> That's what I've been telling them but they think it's Tuesday.....weirdos..


Tis Wednesday.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> This is my 23,000th post.



Seems like only an hour ago it was your 22,999th.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2018)

raleighnut said:


> This is my 23,000th post.


Certain?


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> Tis Wednesday.



Stay out of this with yer red herrings.


----------



## MikeG (31 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> I was thinking peanut butter and grape jelly........



Luckily I know you're joking.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> It'll be halfway between where you left it and where the refuse truck was, unless there's a pavement nearby, in which case it will be blocking that.


I never knew you were a binman.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Luckily I know you're joking.


Maybe not!!


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2018)

MikeG said:


> Luckily I know you're joking.



Not. 

But unlike @classic33 's suggestion, I have home made grape jelly. 

Peanut butter and chocolate spread is another good combo. But the parental unit has made off with my jar of chocolate spread, and so there's none in the house


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Not.
> 
> But unlike @classic33 's suggestion, I have home made grape jelly.
> 
> Peanut butter and chocolate spread is another good combo. But the parental unit has made off with my jar of chocolate spread, and so there's none in the house


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 436509



Hmm...


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2018)

Reynard said:


> Hmm...


What?


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> What?



Not entirely sure about the peanut butter & cinnamon combo...


----------



## raleighnut (1 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Certain?


Yep.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Nov 2018)

Not nice out....van it is then


----------



## MikeG (1 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> ...........grape jelly...........Peanut butter and chocolate spread is another good combo. ...........



That's all your culinary bridges burnt in one post. Your foodie reputation just evaporated. Shattered. Gone forever.........I'm making arrangements with the powers that be here to auto-delete anything you write on food from now on, and have it replaced with "I repent" in large red bold font. You may find some consolation in doing this: hot toasted crumpet, lashings of butter, a good dollop of Tate & Lyle's finest, and eat it before it starts leaking through the base.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2018)

Morning. It looks very grrrey out! Schrodie has been in and out twice to let me feel what it is like. 

We were well and truly tritted last night. 81! That is the number of them. Not their age. Double the number we had last year! Are we turning into a food bank?


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Nov 2018)

This advert's just popped up and now i fancy one. https://www.military1st.co.uk/16227...MIhc-prvey3gIVjKlRCh2uJA3vEAEYASABEgKm7PD_BwE
The power of advertising eh!

Head for the air rid shelters,the Zeppelins are a coming!



Seriously, i fancy walking around at night letting the thing off. It could make the 'Accy Observer'

"*Mystery War Siren Sound Appears Again. Police Are Telling Folk Not To Be Alarmed*"


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2018)

Make your own.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Tr6hCZAVhI


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2018)

I had an uncle who was an infantryman in the first war, and an air raid warden in the second world war.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2018)

Most small towns around here have an air raid siren in use. They use it for letting people know it is noon, and for summoning the volunteer fire department. It was confusing yesterday, as the small town near me must have had a fire at 11:45. All the air raid sirens are tested first Tuesday of the month at 10 a.m.. What a din.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Most small towns around here have an air raid siren in use. They use it for letting people know it is noon, and for summoning the volunteer fire department. It was confusing yesterday, as the small town near me must have had a fire at 11:45. All the air raid sirens are tested first Tuesday of the month at 10 a.m.. What a din.


Canada going to invade you reckon.


----------



## postman (1 Nov 2018)

Waiting to go out for lunch,Miller and Carter,so that means  full rack of ribs.


----------



## mybike (1 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The Treacle Tritters will be out tonight!



Had to do about 5k steps last night, and yes, there was a number of teenagers on one corner.


----------



## mybike (1 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, I've run a bath but Yodel have just emailed me to say that my merino socks are due for delivery today. I want both socks (they're warm but they didn't have any instore) and bath (need that soak...). If I get in the bath, it's inevitable that Yodel will arrive; if I wait for Yodel, the bath will get cold. Any advice?



Do you have a wetsuit?


----------



## mybike (1 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Friday is my bin day.



Same here.



raleighnut said:


> This is my 23,000th post.



And all of them mundane?


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> That's all your culinary bridges burnt in one post. Your foodie reputation just evaporated. Shattered. Gone forever.........I'm making arrangements with the powers that be here to auto-delete anything you write on food from now on, and have it replaced with "I repent" in large red bold font. You may find some consolation in doing this: hot toasted crumpet, lashings of butter, a good dollop of Tate & Lyle's finest, and eat it before it starts leaking through the base.



 on the one hand and  on the other. 

Been busy in the kitchen this morning so that I don't have to muck around later. Have made hummous, prepped a mountain of veg, got hake fillets wrapped in pancetta and sage and made bulgur wheat with roast garlic, pumpkin and sage.

All I have to do tonight is wang in oven / steamer / microwave. And sort that apple pudding.  If the whole of East Anglia starts to slide into the sea this evening, you'll all know that I've been a mite too greedy...


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2018)

It is raining. Lexi seems to think that it's my fault.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> It is raining. Lexi seems to think that it's my fault.


It's a filthy day here too; I blame @Reynard


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> It is raining. Lexi seems to think that it's my fault.


Dry, with clear blue(pantone 300) skies.


----------



## perplexed (1 Nov 2018)

My wife laughed at my new slippers.


----------



## MikeG (1 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> on the one hand and  on the other.
> 
> *I REPENT *



I do believe it's working. Good.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a filthy day here too; I blame @Reynard



Not you as well!!! It's bad enough with the filthy looks I'm getting from the cats...


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I do believe it's working. Good.



*SNORT*


----------



## MikeG (1 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> ......It's bad enough with the filthy looks I'm getting from the cats.........



Wiki:



> ...... domestic cats can learn to manipulate their owners........



You reap what you sow.

IFL science



> According to their analysis, cat facial expressions largely oscillate between “relaxed engagement, fear and frustration.” In this case, happiness or sadness doesn’t come into it. Cats are either pondering, plotting, afraid, or angry, which will make sense to plenty of cat owners.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2018)

Oh yes @MikeG - Poppy and Lexi have me both pretty well trained up.


----------



## postman (1 Nov 2018)

Back from Miller and Carter nice ribs large good fries very hot,but the ribs were a bit cool.Seeing as i was with the wife ans s.i.l i did not complain but i like my food hot hot hot.So now Mrs Postman is tracking down a delivery to Goosnargh Near Preston.Amazon tracking service states parcel, delivered at 15-24 and handed to householder,well so sorry the in laws were at the local surgery as the Nurse is keeping a check on the m.i.l.So who has the parcel.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2018)

It was a lovely sunny late afternoon with the few scattered clouds that were about lit by a warm orange glow. The sky now is mostly a clear dark blue.


----------



## postman (1 Nov 2018)

Amazon parcel has turned up.It was at another address.Yes it had an eight on it it also had a Beacon in it that is the street name,but not even the same building one is a semi the other a block of flats.Luckily the f.i.l took my advice and went across and lo and behold there it was.This is not the first time this year,it was BT who cut my in laws phone off because of the same mistake,then a Nurse who came to see a partially disabled mil how did she think my mil could climb all those stairs there is no lift.I give up sometimes.


----------



## postman (1 Nov 2018)

This is not mundane but but super news.You might think i am mad.But i sent a message to a STAR of MASH 4077th.MASH 4077TH is my fave all time tv show followed by Dad's Army,'Allo 'Allo and so on Hancock,Likely Lads,Goodnight Sweetheart.
well i got a personal reply,what a STAR to take time out to message a fan,i feel all aglow.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> Amazon parcel has turned up.It was at another address.Yes it had an eight on it it also had a Beacon in it that is the street name,but not even the same building one is a semi the other a block of flats.Luckily the f.i.l took my advice and went across and lo and behold there it was.This is not the first time this year,it was BT who cut my in laws phone off because of the same mistake,then a Nurse who came to see a partially disabled mil how did she think my mil could climb all those stairs there is no lift.I give up sometimes.


A mate gets that a lot, he lives at number 5 but across the road there are a block of flats with a number 5 too.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2018)

Sewing squared away for today - finished cutting out the remaining felt pieces for the laurel wreath on my wall hanging and have tacked them on. It's a really good match for the real life version of the design, well pleased with it.  Not bad, considering I had to make the template from scratch.

Now having a nice


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2018)

Beers are beckoning and it would be rude to ignore them....


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Beers are beckoning and it would be rude to ignore them....



A never before tried beer I trust.. Are you still ahead of schedule?


----------



## slowmotion (1 Nov 2018)

My pressure-cooked chicken stock turned out OK. I'm about to add some to the bacon and mushroom risotto ingredients , Delia-style.

_
{Sent from a quinoa and broccoli-free kitchen}_


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2018)

Supper was lush. 

I may have eaten a bit too much. 

A  is planned for tomorrow so I can work it off.


----------



## Speicher (1 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> This is not mundane but but super news.You might think i am mad.But i sent a message to a STAR of MASH 4077th.MASH 4077TH is my fave all time tv show followed by Dad's Army,'Allo 'Allo and so on Hancock,Likely Lads,Goodnight Sweetheart.
> well i got a personal reply,what a STAR to take time out to message a fan,i feel all aglow.



Hotlips Hoolihan?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> A never before tried beer I trust.. Are you still ahead of schedule?


403 so far, not counting tonight's.... It's frightening how many beers there are.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2018)

mybike said:


> Do you have a wetsuit?


The bath water will still go cold though.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2018)

Late night  in the company of some well-written fanfiction I have found on the interwebs.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Nov 2018)

Woke up after only four hours sleep. Hate when that happens as it’s not only frustrating not being able to fall back asleep, but it’s boring. Read a book for a couple of hours then decided to get up.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Woke up after only four hours sleep. Hate when that happens as it’s not only frustrating not being able to fall back asleep, but it’s boring. Read a book for a couple of hours then decided to get up.



Been awake for ages too

Nice fresh morning after all the wet stuff


----------



## MikeG (2 Nov 2018)

I've a very minor cold, but with it comes the most god-awful sore throat I've had for many a long year. It woke me up 4 or 5 times last night, so I'm as dopy as RealLeeHimself and meta Ion presumably are this morning.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've a very minor cold, but with it comes the most god-awful sore throat I've had for many a long year. It woke me up 4 or 5 times last night, so I'm as dopy as RealLeeHimself and meta Ion presumably are this morning.


I’m dopey 24/7 so says my wife


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've a very minor cold, but with it comes the most god-awful sore throat I've had for many a long year. It woke me up 4 or 5 times last night, so I'm as dopy as RealLeeHimself and meta Ion presumably are this morning.


I'm sorry to hear that. I find that wine gums or anything like that can help soothe the soreness. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2018)

It is a lovely sunrise this morning!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2018)

I've been offered an old bicycle built for two! I don't know what it is like apart from it being old.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Nov 2018)

I need some new retinas after the drive to work!!
Nice bright morning


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Nov 2018)

Mundanity #1: my weight is the lowest it's been in about 20 years. Before my recent Pyrénées trip it was about 81kg, then 77kg when I returned from it, having done 29 consecutive days of riding up cols, ski stations, etc. I just weighed myself after getting home from work and it's now 76kg. Considering my height is 190cm (just a smidge under 6'3"), that's not too bad at all.

Mundanity #2: I just finished writing my Pyrénées cycling videos. During the 29 days of riding, I recorded 42 videos (descents from the aforementioned cols, ski stations, etc.) using a helmet-mounted GoPro camera, and since they're in high-definition, they totalled about 130GB. I wrote all the video files to DVDs, including a 2nd copy of each, so I had to write 2 * 42 DVDs, so it took a while. But they're all backed up now.


----------



## MikeG (2 Nov 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> .........Mundanity #2: I just finished writing my Pyrénées cycling videos. During the 29 days of riding, I recorded 42 videos (descents from the aforementioned cols, ski stations, etc.) using a helmet-mounted GoPro camera, and since they're in high-definition, they totalled about 130GB. I wrote all the video files to DVDs, including a 2nd copy of each, so I had to write 2 * 42 DVDs, so it took a while. But they're all backed up now.



Link to the Youtube clips, please. 

Do hurry up now.......


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've a very minor cold, but with it comes the most god-awful sore throat I've had for many a long year. It woke me up 4 or 5 times last night, so I'm as dopy as RealLeeHimself and meta Ion presumably are this morning.



Sounds like you've picked up the same bug as I have. I got up in the night for a P, couldn't settle and came downstairs so my coughing wouldn't wake my Good Lady.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Sounds like you've picked up the same bug as I have. I got up in the night for a P, couldn't settle and came downstairs so my coughing wouldn't wake my Good Lady.


Get well soon.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've been offered an old bicycle built for two! I don't know what it is like apart from it being old.


Built for two!

Maybe a Sociable.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Sounds like you've picked up the same bug as I have. I got up in the night for a P, couldn't settle and came downstairs so my coughing wouldn't wake my Good Lady.


I've got Swiss-manufactured mucus factory version with persistent hacking cough peripherals.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Nov 2018)

Day off today
Taken the step daughters washing machine out as broken
New one delivered later so nip round and refit later. Seems pointless to waste money when I can do it

Bedroom I decorated 2 weeks ago looks pretty good! They have new carpet coming

Start ripping bathroom out next weekend , I had a quick look at it all and none of the pipe work has isolators which is unfair!


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Nov 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Day off today
> Taken the step daughters washing machine out as broken
> New one delivered later so nip round and refit later. Seems pointless to waste money when I can do it
> 
> ...




I'm just changing 50 toilet cistern pipes and fitting new pipe and isolators.
Only 3 yrs old too!!
The Ideal standard plastic pipe that costs £50 is rubbish,threads are just disintigrating where the fiber washer goes.
I've just binned them and used 2 press fit connectors and a bit of copper pipe.
£10 per apartment .. should save a fortune in flood repairs.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got Swiss-manufactured mucus factory version with persistent hacking cough peripherals.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


>


More symps from me too!
Elsewhere in Mundane world, I discovered a street in Edinburgh just off the Grassmarket called Lady Wynd- maybe she ate too many Sprouts and thereby gave the toon its moniker of Auld Reekie.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2018)

I went out for a cycle ride this morning as it was lovely and sunny out. I met a few other cyclists who had a similar idea. I cycled 9 miles and stopped several times to admire the view.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Nov 2018)

Village bonfire and firework display tonight so taking the kids. Fortunately, it’s only 2 minutes walk away.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2018)

Did a nice 20 miler in and around Littleport this morning. Was fabby being out on the bike, although they'd gritted Parson's Lane cos of the primary school and quack's surgery being down there and they don't want peeps tipping up on a diddy bit of frost. Of course, the roads were sopping wet by the time I rode through, so cleaned and lubed Wiggy when I got back home.

It'll be Wiggy's second "gotcha day" next weekend - not doing so bad for a two year old bike with a fair bit of mileage on the clock. Just a couple of minor scuffs here and there. Will need to fit new bar tape and new brake pads soon though. I've had such fun over the last two years.

Had a bit of a kitchen afternoon, prepping tomorrow's cullen skink.

Cauliflower & broccoli cheese tonight along with last night's leftover randoms, plus the rest of the apple pudding.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've a very minor cold, but with it comes the most god-awful sore throat I've had for many a long year. It woke me up 4 or 5 times last night, so I'm as dopy as RealLeeHimself and meta Ion presumably are this morning.



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx 

Might I recommend chamomile tea with a thick slice of lemon and a generous dollop of honey? It's really rather soothing.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Sounds like you've picked up the same bug as I have. I got up in the night for a P, couldn't settle and came downstairs so my coughing wouldn't wake my Good Lady.



GWS xxx 

And  recommendation as above.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got Swiss-manufactured mucus factory version with persistent hacking cough peripherals.



Sounds grim xxx 

Olbas oil in hot water will help shift the goo, so will acupressure.


----------



## MikeG (2 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> ...........Had a bit of a kitchen afternoon, prepping tomorrow's *I REPENT *



It's out of my hands now.......


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx
> 
> Might I recommend chamomile tea with a thick slice of lemon and a generous dollop of honey? It's really rather soothing.


Ice Cream.


----------



## MikeG (2 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Village bonfire tonight, taking the kids........



Don't forget to take the cows too. It's traditional. And stick to just the pillaging thing, won't you. That's about all you're allowed these days. Hope you get home safe.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> It's out of my hands now.......


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Ice Cream.



I was working on the basis that at this time of year, something hot might be somewhat preferable...


----------



## mybike (2 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> The bath water will still go cold though.



But it won't feel so bad.



Illaveago said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I find that wine gums or anything like that can help soothe the soreness. I hope you feel better soon.




Fisherman's Friends are quite good too, they work by killing the nerve endings I think. Trouble is, they give me nosebleeds these days.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2018)

mybike said:


> But it won't feel so bad.


And he'd have been able to answer the door, when the delivery arrived.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2018)

We turn clocks back this weekend. 
And we vote Tuesday. 
I will sure as anything be participating in both.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> We turn clocks back this weekend.
> And we vote Tuesday.
> I will sure as anything be participating in both.


Who's expected to win, the vote could go against them with the clocks being changed the same week.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2018)

Anyone for a  ?

I'm about to put the kettle on.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2018)

Time for some miles see you later


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Nov 2018)

Fantastic fireworks display last night in the village plus we could also see the display from the next village over too.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Fantastic fireworks display last night in the village plus we could also see the display from the next village over too.


We won't be going to our town one since they stopped having a bonfire. They could have reduced it's size, but instead they reduced it completely!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2018)

Somebody has won Euro Minions!  Better check your tickets.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We won't be going to our town one since they stopped having a bonfire. They could have reduced it's size, but instead they reduced it completely!


We had a bonfire made of old pallets lit half an hour before the fireworks display. The guy lasted about 30 seconds before he was smoke. There was a good turn out, food and drink on sale, a pleasant hour spent.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Nov 2018)

I've got some leaves going free if anyone wants them..
And the most amazing hiccups.....hiccups.......hiccups.

Toast always seems to do this


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> I've got some leaves going free if anyone wants them..
> And the most amazing hiccups.....hiccups.......hiccups.
> 
> Toast always seems to do this


I had a coughing fit yesterday after eating a piece of toast. The trouble was I had a mouthful of tea at the time!


----------



## colly (3 Nov 2018)

Tea in bed


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Tea in bed


I prefer a mug myself!


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Anyone for a  ?
> 
> I'm about to put the kettle on.



I've got one thanks, and a couple of slices of malt loaf


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I had a coughing fit yesterday after eating a piece of toast. The trouble was I had a mouthful of tea at the time!



I know, my good lady is no help either


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2018)

I thought Michael Portillo's new programme "Discovering Hidden Britain " was really good and informative last night.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I thought Michael Portillo's new programme "Discovering Hidden Britain " was really good and informative last night.



I like all his tv stuff,the Bradshaws train journeys are fantastic,i like to do loads of them trips


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> We turn clocks back this weekend.



Behind the times as usual.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Sounds grim xxx
> 
> Olbas oil in hot water will help shift the goo, so will acupressure.


Having neither olbas oil nor acupressure impressionist to hand, I'm relying heavily on honey and lemon flavoured Fishermans' Friends. I've only just discovered that they did different flavours, and they're rather tasty.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> We turn clocks back this weekend.
> And we vote Tuesday.
> I will sure as anything be participating in both.


Maybe it would be better to turn the clocks back on Tuesday....


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Nov 2018)

The news on this thread has been particularly mundane lately.

Well done everybody.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Having neither olbas oil nor acupressure impressionist to hand, I'm relying heavily on honey and lemon flavoured Fishermans' Friends. I've only just discovered that they did different flavours, and they're rather tasty.


I used to like the old Victory V's. It might have been something to do with the ingredients!


----------



## MikeG (3 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> The news on this thread has been particularly mundane lately.
> 
> Well done everybody.



I wonder if we should ask for a merger with the tea thread.


----------



## colly (3 Nov 2018)

Making honey marmalade.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Tea in bed


Why couldn't you have it in a cup/mug like most people?


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Having neither olbas oil nor acupressure impressionist to hand, I'm relying heavily on honey and lemon flavoured Fishermans' Friends. I've only just discovered that they did different flavours, and they're rather tasty.



I'm using Cavonia cough syrup.
I'm out on my bike, during the 25 miles to the cafe I didn't cough once, walked into to cafe and the change in air temperature from cold to warm set me off and it took about five minutes to settle down


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I thought Michael Portillo's new programme "Discovering Hidden Britain " was really good and informative last night.



Oh dear, I missed that, what channel was it on?


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Oh dear, I missed that, what channel was it on?


Channel 5. A fascinating program


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2018)

We are deciding which route to take for our walk.


----------



## midlife (3 Nov 2018)

There is a sheep in the field behind us that has been lying down in the same position for ages


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2018)

midlife said:


> There is a sheep in the field behind us that has been lying down in the same position for ages



oh dear!

There was a flock of sheep wandering around the field at the end of my garden. It is an arable field, so they are not to supposed to be there. They were headed in the direction of a busy road junction, and could have caused an accident or been injured. 

Long story short Trading Standards have an "animal health" dept and they were very helpful. They should know who owns the field and how to contact them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Nov 2018)

midlife said:


> There is a sheep in the field behind us that has been lying down in the same position for ages


Probably just chewing their cud, or planning world domination. If you walk past it, and it doesn't get up, then contact the shepherd.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Nov 2018)

Here's my local extension. I live in the States, but I think most of our sheep breeds are the same as yours.
http://livestocktrail.illinois.edu/sheepnet/?limit=8


----------



## midlife (3 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Probably just chewing their cud, or planning world domination. If you walk past it, and it doesn't get up, then contact the shepherd.



Its got up and moved . It was lying on its side with its right ear blowing in the wind for a few hours. Lots of it's mates are lying on their tummies, presumably hunkering down against the wind and rain.... I'm doing something similar inside and pondering the merits of a bacon butty.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Nov 2018)

midlife said:


> the merits of a bacon butty



That will need a whole new thread and will soon overtake "Mundane" in post count.

Now you've borked it, I was going to have an omelette but may change my mind and have bacon and eggs instead. Will report back.


----------



## midlife (3 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> That will need a whole new thread and will soon overtake "Mundane" in post count.
> 
> Now you've borked it, I was going to have an omelette but may change my mind and have bacon and eggs instead. Will report back.



The reason I was thinking about the fridge is that there is lamb and lamb kidneys in it.!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Nov 2018)

midlife said:


> Its got up and moved . It was lying on its side with its right ear blowing in the wind for a few hours. Lots of it's mates are lying on their tummies, presumably hunkering down against the wind and rain.... I'm doing something similar inside and pondering the merits of a bacon butty.


Good to hear. 
Bacon butty news as well.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2018)

Productive morning with the chainsaw. I now have two wheelbarrows full of logs and three trees waiting to be turned *into* logs.

Am about to have a large bowl of cullen skink for lunch, with bread and butter on the side.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Here's my local extension. I live in the States, but I think most of our sheep breeds are the same as yours.
> http://livestocktrail.illinois.edu/sheepnet/?limit=8


A few local ones
http://www.godsowncounty.co.uk/uncategorized/sheep/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2018)

I'm not easily influenced, me, oh no! Bacon butty for lunch, poshed up with toasted rye sourdough bread.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Nov 2018)

Well, it wasn't a butty but it was well done grilled bacon with fried eggs, although I like a runny yolk, I got distracted and they went a bit more solid.

Still grand though.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> That will need a whole new thread and will soon overtake "Mundane" in post count.
> 
> Now you've borked it, I was going to have an omelette but may change my mind and have bacon and eggs instead. Will report back.



We will be having a 'full English' for dinner this evening, don't like to call it a fry up because we only fry the eggs.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Nov 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We will be having a 'full English' for dinner this evening, don't like to call it a fry up because we only fry the eggs.



My absolute favourite is poached with a runny yolk it's the best way to appreciate a good egg. Little sprinkle of good salt and black pepper......

Fab ....


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> My absolute favourite is poached with a runny yolk it's the best way to appreciate a good egg. Little sprinkle of good salt and black pepper......
> 
> Fab ....



I like them soft boiled so that the white is only _just_ set, and buttered wholemeal toast soldiers to dunk inside.


----------



## postman (3 Nov 2018)

It was 15-00 and a delivery driver from Amazon dropped off a parcel.The wrapping /carton/box thing was exactly twice the size of the contents.But what a service only ordered late Thursday night ,eat your heart out Royal Mail.
It was for Mrs Postman a special cutting board to go with her new fab cuting machine which looks like a computer sewing machine and she got £100 off because it is shop soiled,we can't see any difference.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> My absolute favourite is poached with a runny yolk it's the best way to appreciate a good egg. Little sprinkle of good salt and black pepper......
> 
> Fab ....


I'll have the moist scrambled butter and eggs. And pass the pepper!


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll have the moist scrambled butter and eggs. And pass the pepper!



I'll have that too....

In fact there's not much I wont have.

Here's the pepper....


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> My absolute favourite is poached with a runny yolk it's the best way to appreciate a good egg. Little sprinkle of good salt and black pepper......
> 
> Fab ....



I'll pass on the pepper.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not easily influenced, me, oh no! Bacon butty for lunch, poshed up with toasted rye sourdough bread.



Sourdough makes the best toast


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2018)

A couple of local firework displays cancelled due to threatened high wind's


----------



## Katherine (3 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> My absolute favourite is poached with a runny yolk it's the best way to appreciate a good egg. Little sprinkle of good salt and black pepper......
> 
> Fab ....



I love all kinds of eggs and am quite particular how each is prepared.

But.. I've never mastered the perfect poach. 

Can you share your method please?


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2018)

I do not eat eggs that are still recognisable as such, or quiche or bacon and egg pie. I can eat them in cakes and puddings though.


----------



## Milzy (3 Nov 2018)

I’ve just had 3 bottles of beer & pondering about a new smart trainer.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2018)

Did another load of logs this afternoon. Now settling down to the football on the radio with a  and a Tesco own brand kit-kat clone. (Which are VERY nice, btw...)


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Nov 2018)

Spent the afternoon round the pub watching England beat SA in a game they really didnt deserve to win.

Now at home watching a movie on Amazon Prime with Mrs Sloth waiting for our takeaway curry to turn up.

Does life get any better than this?


----------



## MikeG (3 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> I love all kinds of eggs and am quite particular how each is prepared.
> 
> But.. I've never mastered the perfect poach.
> 
> Can you share your method please?



You need a biscuit cutter, well buttered. A frying pan with an inch or so of boiling water, put the cutter in, then break the egg into that and watch...... Never fails.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> I love all kinds of eggs and am quite particular how each is prepared.
> 
> But.. I've never mastered the perfect poach.
> 
> Can you share your method please?



Get a saucepan large enough not to crowd the eggs. 6 inches across for my usual 3 eggs. 2 inches of water with a dash of white wine vinegar or lemon juice, this helps to keep the egg in one piece. Bring up to temperature. By this I mean so the water is not moving, no bubbles coming off the bottom of the pan. Crack your egg and as gently as possible let it slip into the water from as close to the surface as you can. Then the other two, you know you want three ......

Leave for about three minutes. Using a slotted spoon lift the first one out to see how it's doing, it's a bit like a fried egg you don't want snotty white. If the white is done then you can expect a lovely soft yolk.
Take them out in the same order they went in with your slotted spoon, let the water drain off and gently pat the top dry with paper towel.

et voila.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> You need a biscuit cutter, well buttered. A frying pan with an inch or so of boiling water, put the cutter in, then break the egg into that and watch...... Never fails.



But you end up with a manufactured looking egg like McDonalds.
Not best results from this method in afraid. The egg has an artificial construct not suited to a lovely runny yolk


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> My absolute favourite is poached with a runny yolk it's the best way to appreciate a good egg. Little sprinkle of good salt and black pepper......
> 
> Fab ....


----------



## MikeG (3 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> But you end up with a manufactured looking egg like McDonalds.
> Not best results from this method in afraid. The egg has an artificial construct not suited to a lovely runny yolk



No, you lift the biscuit cutter off before it's cooked and it takes on a nice natural look, but the compact centre means the yolk is cooked absolutely as you want it......which doesn't happen if the white spreads out all over the pan.


----------



## MikeG (3 Nov 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> View attachment 436896



Lullabelle, Lullabelle, Lullabelle..........

.........._.<sigh>_..........

Your tomatoes are polluting your chips, which must at all times remain crisp. You are also mixing two liquids on the same plate. Please don't make me warn you again.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Nov 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> View attachment 436896



Good looking slab of black pudding there Lou, however you've got the fighting irons the wrong way round unless this is a mirror image.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I do not eat eggs that are still recognisable as such, or quiche or bacon and egg pie. I can eat them in cakes and puddings though.


Same here. And I try to explain to Mrs. GA that the egg is to the chicken what the veal is to the calf, or the lamb to the ewe,(both veal and lamb are verboten here for that reason.) but it doesn't seem to get any traction.


----------



## Katherine (3 Nov 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> View attachment 436896



Did you dip the sausage or a fry into the yolk first?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Nov 2018)

No beans


----------



## Katherine (3 Nov 2018)

Thank you for the poaching tips, folks . 
I will try both methods soon and report back.

At the moment, most of my meals are either, takeaways, ready meals or cooked by Mr K, usually sausages. But there are a few evenings when he's working. I know I can break an egg one handed so I should be ok.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Nov 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No beans



Also no fried bread.

If we’re going to be naughty, let’s be _really_ naughty.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Lullabelle, Lullabelle, Lullabelle..........
> 
> .........._.<sigh>_..........
> 
> Your tomatoes are polluting your chips, which must at all times remain crisp. You are also mixing two liquids on the same plate. Please don't make me warn you again.





Lullabelle said:


> View attachment 436896


I'd have that for breakfast but I might spice up the tomatoes a bit. What time's breakfast?


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Nov 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> View attachment 436896



As we're critiquing @Lullabelle 's breakfast, I'd invite your thoughts on this from yesterday:


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> As we're critiquing @Lullabelle 's breakfast, I'd invite your thoughts on this from yesterday:
> View attachment 436905


Christ all feeding mighty! That's all...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> As we're critiquing @Lullabelle 's breakfast, I'd invite your thoughts on this from yesterday:
> View attachment 436905



No fried bread, top egg is over cooked, no tomato sauce and I can't see any sausages. Apart from that it is just about okay 

Edit - needs more beans and a couple of slices of bread and butter


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Nov 2018)

I should add, both @Lullabelle and @NorthernDave fry ups look better than the one I did this morning.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Nov 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No fried bread, top egg is over cooked, no tomato sauce and I can't see any sausages. Apart from that it is just about okay
> 
> Edit - needs more beans and a couple of slices of bread and butter



The sausages (2) are under the cheese n bacon hash, I agree the egg looks overcooked but it was actually fine and you will never see tomato ketchup on my breakfast


----------



## postman (3 Nov 2018)

It's bonfire night,but not as we know it Jim.Not one fire in our street,and the fireworks are from a long way away.Even the bloke behind Vernon's has not done his SPECTACULAR display this year.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2018)

"Truly Madly Deeply" will be on BBC 2 soon!


----------



## MikeG (3 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> As we're critiquing @Lullabelle 's breakfast, I'd invite your thoughts on this from yesterday:



Baked beans and egg on the same plate!!! Eek. The one-liquid-per-plate rule smashed yet again. Away with him to the flogging tree. The rest of you, you've been warned.


----------



## MikeG (3 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> ..........you will never see tomato ketchup on my breakfast



OK, that's earned you a reprieve. Shower gratitude on me, marvel at my magnanimity..........but don't try my patience again.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Also no fried bread.
> 
> If we’re going to be naughty, let’s be _really_ naughty.



Fried eggs on fried bread. *sigh* 

And it's got to be fried bread made with propper polish-style bacon dripping (szmalec)


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Baked beans and egg on the same plate!!! Eek. The one-liquid-per-plate rule smashed yet again. Away with him to the flogging tree. The rest of you, you've been warned.



There is, of course, a solution to this rule.


----------



## MikeG (3 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> *I REPENT*



You must be talking about food again.........


----------



## MikeG (3 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> There is, of course, a solution to this rule.



Yep. Complete and unquestioning obedience.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> You must be talking about food again.........


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yep. Complete and unquestioning obedience.



I'm an engineer. The solution is really very simple.  

And does not require obedience in any form.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> As we're critiquing @Lullabelle 's breakfast, I'd invite your thoughts on this from yesterday:
> View attachment 436905



Someone can't cook eggs. Looks good though and I note you have said sausages are present.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> It's bonfire night,but not as we know it Jim.Not one fire in our street,and the fireworks are from a long way away.Even the bloke behind Vernon's has not done his SPECTACULAR display this year.


Bonfire Night is on Monday.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> View attachment 436896


 It's on a plate.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> It's on a plate.


Every time I eat off a roof tile, the gravy drips all over my trousers.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> It's on a plate.



TVC's eating his from the kitchen sink.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Every time I eat off a roof tile, the gravy drips all over my trousers.



Well take your trousers off then. Do I have to do all your thinking for you?


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> TVC's eating his from the kitchen sink.


From the draining board I think.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2018)

TMI


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Thank you for the poaching tips, folks .
> I will try both methods soon and report back.
> 
> At the moment, most of my meals are either, takeaways, ready meals or cooked by Mr K, usually sausages. But there are a few evenings when he's working. I know I can break an egg one handed so I should be ok.


Is your hand slowly getting better ?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2018)

Morning. It is grey and damp here. It must have been raining earlier as Schrodie came in wet and needed towelling dry.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Good looking slab of black pudding there Lou, however you've got the fighting irons the wrong way round unless this is a mirror image.....



This is how I have my cutlery.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Lullabelle, Lullabelle, Lullabelle..........
> 
> .........._.<sigh>_..........
> 
> Your tomatoes are polluting your chips, which must at all times remain crisp. You are also mixing two liquids on the same plate. Please don't make me warn you again.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Did you dip the sausage or a fry into the yolk first?



Sauage


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> As we're critiquing @Lullabelle 's breakfast, I'd invite your thoughts on this from yesterday:
> View attachment 436905



Actually it was last nights dinner.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Also no fried bread.
> 
> If we’re going to be naughty, let’s be _really_ naughty.



Fried bread is gross


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Nov 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No beans



There was enough on the plate, beans were not needed.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2018)

Was it fry up night last night as we had sausage, egg, beans and chips?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2018)

I wandered off and read a thread about " Bike Fit" regarding back pain! I came up with a load of conclusions after reading and watching some videos. Mainly that it is best not to go too far so that pain doesn't set in and if anything should happen you can easily walk home. Make plenty of stops to admire the view. A crafty way of disguising that you are puffed out! 
I also decided that " Bob" ( from the video) needs a bigger bike. He looked too hunched up.
So after watching the videos and taking the information on board I will carry on as I am.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2018)

I may be developing paranoia! 
I just read another thread about the adverse effects of long cycle rides!  

Could we please have some cheerful news for a change ?


----------



## MikeG (4 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> .........Could we please have some cheerful news for a change ?



Sure. Today is Sunday.


My pleasure. Happy to oblige.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Nov 2018)

Moto GP Sepang recording froze with 6 laps to go,


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Nov 2018)

I've just had a bacon sandwich, now it's time to walk the dog.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> Moto GP Sepang recording froze with 6 laps to go,


Is it a " Who Won It ?"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Sure. Today is Sunday.
> 
> 
> My pleasure. Happy to oblige.


And one of the really good things about Sundays is that B&Bs and hotels are quiet and therefore cheaper. So, I'm off to Canterbury for the night.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (4 Nov 2018)

Just put my bread through it’s second toasting cycle.

Now I’ll leave it to cool for a second time in the toaster before applying salted butter and Roses Lime Marmalade.

Two toastings are required to get the required level of crispiness.

Warburtons Seeded Batch in case anyone’s interested.


----------



## Katherine (4 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is you hand slowly getting better ?


Thank you, slowly is the word.
Last Thursday, I had the plaster cast removed, stitches out and new dressing on. 
But I have a new plaster cast on. 
It's got velcro fastening so the physio can take it off when I go back in 2 weeks. I can at least use my fingers a bit more now.  (tying shoe laces is slightly quicker now!) 
I saw a physio today too. Right hand to stay in the splint to support the thumb and don't do anything with it that hurts, which is basically anything that involves opening my hand wide to hold anything.  but 
I can do fine movements with my right hand.  (so I can hold something as wide or as heavy as a packet of Weetabix but putting pressure on to turn on taps or open door handles is hard.) 
She said definitely another 3 weeks healing for the right thumb 
Going to be a long time for the left thumb and therefore cycling again. 
I know the healing process is going to be slow but it is going the right way and other stuff can wait. 
I have found new ways of doing things one handed that involve my teeth, my body and even my feet. 
In the meantime, I'm getting the groceries delivered, going out for lovely walks and spending too long on CC!


----------



## Katherine (4 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Just put my bread through it’s second toasting cycle.
> 
> Now I’ll leave it to cool for a second time in the toaster before applying salted butter and Roses Lime Marmalade.
> 
> ...


I agree with choice of bread, butter and lime marmalade but I like to eat it immediately while the toast is still hot.


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Just put my bread through it’s second toasting cycle.
> 
> Now I’ll leave it to cool for a second time in the toaster before applying salted butter and Roses Lime Marmalade.
> 
> ...



Oh yes, deffo Warburtons seeded batch. I like it toasted with salted butter, but with grapefruit marmalade. I think it was @Fab Foodie who said that Warburtons was the "cleanest" bread factory. He may, of course, have used a more tecknow techhow  accurate word.

I do not usually add any salt to food, not even veggies when cooking. I even have crisps without salt, but unsalted butter on toast just doesn't taste right to me.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2018)

How much!  £2000 for 2 jackets! 

It was on the Sunday Politics show just now. 2 jackets were stolen from a shop in Bath. The thief was caught and the jackets returned.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Sure. Today is Sunday.
> 
> 
> My pleasure. Happy to oblige.


Monday tomorrow.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Nov 2018)

no more gardening for me today.


----------



## MikeG (4 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Just put my bread through it’s second toasting cycle.
> 
> Now I’ll leave it to cool for a second time in the toaster before applying salted butter and Roses Lime Marmalade.
> 
> ...



Make your own bread, TS, and you'll never mention Wharburtons again, I promise.

Lime marmalade is great. All marmalade is great. But if you want the king of marmalades, then kumquat marmalade is what you need. We had a kumquat bush when we lived in Australia, and the only thing to do with the abundant fruit was make marmalade. If you ever get the chance, try it.


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2018)

I was gardening yesterday, and the day before. Actually not gardening, but undecomposting. I took out all the "undercooked" compost and put all the "ready to sieve" compost in one compost bin. The undercooked compost went back into the other bin. These are the two green "igloo" bins. Once the "ready to sieve" compost has been sorted, it needs to be kept dry, and I am not keen on rubble bags of compost being in the garden.

There is now about 500 litres needing to be sieved, or broken up into a finer tilth, and a further 300 ready to go onto the garden.

Does anyone on here buy compost and how much do they pay for it? One neighbour asked me if I would sell them some compost. I said it would cost ten times whatever they paid for it the shops if I was to take into account my labour costs.


----------



## mybike (4 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> I love all kinds of eggs and am quite particular how each is prepared.
> 
> But.. I've never mastered the perfect poach.
> 
> Can you share your method please?



A method that seems to work for me is to put the egg in a fine mesh tea strainer, then just bung it in boiling water. The fresher the egg the better. It gets rid of all the trailing bits.



MikeG said:


> You need a biscuit cutter, well buttered. A frying pan with an inch or so of boiling water, put the cutter in, then break the egg into that and watch...... Never fails.



One of those posh rings for putting food in would work as well.



Lullabelle said:


> Sauage



Tut, you should always dip the bacon first.


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2018)

I have a question for peoples on this thread. I seem to have broken my twenty-year old oven. It does not heat up. So does that mean it could be the thermostat or the heating element. How do I find out which it is? The oven has a separate heating element for the grill, with the oven one being in the base of the oven.

I have looked on Espares and a thermostat is about £30 and the element could be anything between £30 to £80 pounds. If I need a man, or woman (who knows what he they are doing) to repair it, and they charge £30, it is still eco nomical to repair it. A new (single) oven would be £400 or thereabouts. But, is a new oven significantly more energy efficient than and old one? I suppose it is not like fridges (with better insulation) but does anyone know?

Espares have videos to show me what to do, but I have a very healthy respect for anything involving electrickery, and do not want a new hairstyle.


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2018)

Just in case you are wondering about my ability to prepare hot meals, the microwave is a combination one, fortunately.


----------



## Katherine (4 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have a question for peoples on this thread. I seem to have broken my twenty-year old oven. It does not heat up. So does that mean it could be the thermostat or the heating element. How do I find out which it is? The oven has a separate heating element for the grill, with the oven one being in the base of the oven.
> 
> I have looked on Espares and a thermostat is about £30 and the element could be anything between £30 to £80 pounds. If I need a man, or woman (who knows what he they are doing) to repair it, and they charge £30, it is still eco nomical to repair it. A new (single) oven would be £400 or thereabouts. But, is a new oven significantly more energy efficient than and old one? I suppose it is not like fridges (with better insulation) but does anyone know?
> 
> Espares have videos to show me what to do, but I have a very healthy respect for anything involving electrickery, and do not want a new hairstyle.


Don't know but good luck.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have a question for peoples on this thread. I seem to have broken my twenty-year old oven. It does not heat up. So does that mean it could be the thermostat or the heating element. How do I find out which it is? The oven has a separate heating element for the grill, with the oven one being in the base of the oven.
> 
> I have looked on Espares and a thermostat is about £30 and the element could be anything between £30 to £80 pounds. If I need a man, or woman (who knows what he they are doing) to repair it, and they charge £30, it is still eco nomical to repair it. A new (single) oven would be £400 or thereabouts. But, is a new oven significantly more energy efficient than and old one? I suppose it is not like fridges (with better insulation) but does anyone know?
> Does everything else work on the cooker?
> ...


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2018)

How old is the oven? Less than 10 years and it'll be more down to how much is wasted through the element.

Check the thermostat with a battery and a bulb. You should get a completed circuit if it's working. 
*Mains off for this part.*


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> How old is the oven? Less than 10 years and it'll be more down to how much is wasted through the element.
> 
> Check the thermostat with a battery and a bulb. You should get a completed circuit if it's working.
> *Mains off for this part.*



The oven is twenty years old.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> The oven is twenty years old.


Better insulation is part of it. If you keep the same one, heavy duty foil behind the heating elements will increase efficency/heating. Heavier still is on the outside of most.

If there's a light in the oven, does it work. Or has it recently stopped working?

You could replace one part, and move the problem elsewhere. Replacing that and...

Best advice I can give, get someone you can trust to check it. Before parting with any money, or considering spare parts.


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Better insulation is part of it. If you keep the same one, heavy duty foil behind the heating elements will increase efficency/heating. Heavier still is on the outside of most.
> 
> If there's a light in the oven, does it work. Or has it recently stopped working?
> 
> ...



Thank you. Yes the light still works. 

The engineer from the local independent shop came out when my dishwasher was faulty. The timer controlling the opening of the slot for the dishwashing tablet had stopped working. He could have said I needed a new dishwasher, but instead suggested an easy peasy and safe way of continuing to use the dishwasher.

I think I will give them a call tomorrow, and they can identify exactly which part is needed. Espares show three elements that will fit my oven.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2018)

Think of it as money being spent on not getting a new hair style. Whilst staying safe.


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Think of it as money being spent on not getting a new hair style. Whilst staying safe.


Yes, that does, by and large seem the sensible option. 

When my brother got an electric shock from his train set, my mother blamed me, even though I was not in the house at the time.


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2018)

My ancient Czechoslovakian made vacuum cleaner which I paid 50p for at a car boot sale many years ago has departed this life with a bang and cloud of smoke and gone to the great broom cupboard in the sky.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes, that does, by and large seem the sensible option.
> 
> When my brother got an electric shock from his train set, my mother blamed me, even though I was not in the house at the time.


Good luck.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2018)

tyred said:


> My ancient Czechoslovakian made vacuum cleaner which *I paid 50p *for at a car boot sale many years ago has departed this life with a bang and cloud of smoke and gone to the great broom cupboard in the sky.


Viking funeral?

Must have been at least 18 years.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2018)

Did the Sunday lurk in Tesco - has been a while since I last went on a Sunday, and there was a lot less on YS than I seem to remember... Still, if you're prepared to be open-minded and creative, there were some good buys to be had. Most of the YS stuff (especially the chilled stuff / meat) went early doors when there was hardly anything knocked off it. What came out in final reductions was mainly ready meals and loads of soft white rolls from the bakery, plus a respectable - if limited - amount of fruit and veg.

Managed to snag three packs of hot smoked salmon fillets, a pack of cod fillets, a piece of pork loin, ham, prawns, coleslaw, half a kilo of spinach, tomatoes, a tray of mediterranean veggies, a savoy cabbage, parsnips, baking potatoes, raspberries, kiwi fruit, figs, rhubarb, watermelon, pears, a tiger baguette, two wholemeal loaves, croissants and a pack with four chocolate eclairs.

With what I still have in the fridge, plus adding the YS shopette I did in the Co-op midweek, I've got some super culinary options coming up... Watch this space!!!


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Make your own bread, TS, and you'll never mention Wharburtons again, I promise.
> 
> Lime marmalade is great. All marmalade is great. But if you want the king of marmalades, then kumquat marmalade is what you need. We had a kumquat bush when we lived in Australia, and the only thing to do with the abundant fruit was make marmalade. If you ever get the chance, try it.



Homemade sourdough or pain rustique with salted butter and mum's tangerine marmalade and now you're talking...


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2018)

Parts and labour will be well cheaper than buying a new oven @Speicher 

It's more likely to be the element, but either that or the thermostat is a fairly straightforward fix. I put a new element in my oven a couple of years ago.


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Viking funeral?
> 
> Must have been at least 18 years.



Lets not be so hasty. 

It's from the days when electrical appliances were made to be repaired. Two flat headed screws to have it disembowelled in seconds. The capacitor on the motor has exploded so I need to try and source a new one. I have part number but can't read the Czech pages which come up if I google it!
I now know it was made in Prague in 1981....


----------



## MikeG (4 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Did the Sunday lurk in Tesco - has been a while since I last went on a Sunday, and there was a lot less on YS than I seem to remember... Still, if you're prepared to be open-minded and creative, there were some good buys to be had. Most of the YS stuff* I REPENT.*. Watch this space!!!





Reynard said:


> *I repent*



If you promise never to mention chocolate spread or peanut butter ever again I'll see if I can get the-powers-that-be to remove this sanction.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> If you promise never to mention chocolate spread or peanut butter ever again I'll see if I can get the powers that be remove this sanction.



As long as it doesn't stop me from eating them...


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2018)

tyred said:


> Lets not be so hasty.
> 
> It's from the days when electrical appliances were made to be repaired. Two flat headed screws to have it disembowelled in seconds. The capacitor on the motor has exploded so I need to try and source a new one. I have part number but can't read the Czech pages which come up if I google it!
> I now know it was made in Prague in 1981....


Google translate?


----------



## MikeG (4 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> As long as it doesn't stop me from eating them...



That's the role of your taste buds, not the-powers-that-be.


----------



## MikeG (4 Nov 2018)

tyred said:


> My ancient Czechoslovakian made vacuum cleaner ........ has departed this life with a bang and cloud of smoke.........



You let the magic smoke out? You can't possibly expect it to work now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Did the Sunday lurk in Tesco - has been a while since I last went on a Sunday, and there was a lot less on YS than I seem to remember... Still, if you're prepared to be open-minded and creative, there were some good buys to be had. Most of the YS stuff (especially the chilled stuff / meat) went early doors when there was hardly anything knocked off it. What came out in final reductions was mainly ready meals and loads of soft white rolls from the bakery, plus a respectable - if limited - amount of fruit and veg.
> 
> Managed to snag three packs of hot smoked salmon fillets, a pack of cod fillets, a piece of pork loin, ham, prawns, coleslaw, half a kilo of spinach, tomatoes, a tray of mediterranean veggies, a savoy cabbage, parsnips, baking potatoes, raspberries, kiwi fruit, figs, rhubarb, watermelon, pears, a tiger baguette, two wholemeal loaves, croissants and a pack with four chocolate eclairs.
> 
> With what I still have in the fridge, plus adding the YS shopette I did in the Co-op midweek, I've got some super culinary options coming up... Watch this space!!!


Crikey! Will that even get you through till tomorrow?


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Crikey! Will that even get you through till tomorrow?



I do have to sleep sometime, you know...


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> *I do have to sleep *sometime, you know...


Why?


----------



## colly (4 Nov 2018)

My dog is sleeping on the sofa next to me.

 I think he is 'going off' judging from the smells eminating.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why?



Zathras does not know, so Zathras cannot say. If Zathras know, then Zathras say.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> My dog is sleeping on the sofa next to me.
> 
> I think he is 'going off' judging from the smells eminating.



Those'll smell like roses compared to cat farts, believe me...


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Zathras does not know, so Zathras cannot say. If Zathras know, then Zathras say.


_"Can not run out of time. There is infinite time. You are finite. Zathras is finite. This...is wrong tool... No... No, not good. No... Neverusethat."_


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> _"Can not run out of time. There is infinite time. You are finite. Zathras is finite. This...is wrong tool... No... No, not good. No... Neverusethat."_



Chapeau  

I just *love* that episode.

And now, I'm off to get some shut-eye. On a nice FLAT bed.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Nov 2018)

Foggy start..put the 10.5 tog on the bed yesterday,mmm nice toasty ,the 4.5 was just too chilly.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Those'll smell like roses compared to cat farts, believe me...



That's true of our old moggy


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2018)

Not as stinky but certainly more textured is the air in our boys room first thing of a morning: three teenagers in a moderately sized space gives an interesting atmosphere...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2018)

tyred said:


> Lets not be so hasty.
> 
> It's from the days when electrical appliances were made to be repaired. Two flat headed screws to have it disembowelled in seconds. The capacitor on the motor has exploded so I need to try and source a new one. I have part number but can't read the Czech pages which come up if I google it!
> I now know it was made in Prague in 1981....


They now want people to repair things rather than throwing them away and buying a replacement.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2018)

It is grey here this morning! I thought the weather peeps promised me clear skies and sunshine! Above the clouds possibly!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2018)

I've just been told our office door may be painted today.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just been told our office door may be painted today.


Turner or Constable were pretty good at painting things.


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Turner and Constable were pretty good at painting things.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

I've just refilled the upstairs radiator circuit after connecting the old part of the house into the new part (heating-wise). It didn't leak.


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just been told our office door may be painted today.



Mundane factor: 9

Very good.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Chapeau
> 
> I just *love* that episode.
> 
> And now, I'm off to get some shut-eye. On a nice FLAT bed.


My old Physics classroom.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not as stinky *but certainly more textured is the air* in our boys room first thing of a morning: three teenagers in a moderately sized space gives an interesting atmosphere...


Cut it with a knife, don't just tear in.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2018)

I've lost my water bottle again.


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've lost my water bottle again.



You're on a roll today, Andy.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've lost my water bottle again.


Right side, top drawer of your desk. Or have you lost that as well.


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

I'm guessing that if he's lost the desk, he'll have lost the drawer too. Just a thought.......


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2018)

Yippeeee... 4/5ths of The Spice Girls are reforming.. What into, is, as yet, unknown.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Yippeeee... 4/5ths of The Spice Girls are reforming.. What into, is, as yet, unknown.


Again!!


----------



## Speicher (5 Nov 2018)

The Domestic Oven Repair man will be here on Thursday. Can you contain your excitement?


----------



## Speicher (5 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm guessing that if he's lost the desk, he'll have lost the drawer too. Just a thought.......



I managed to lose a stair case once.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2018)

The next text message I send will be my 500th.


That's 500 in 19 years.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I managed to lose a stair case once.



There has _got _to be a good story behind that statement.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Mundane factor: 9
> 
> Very good.



Thanks: I thought there was a bit too much tension in the 'may be' personally.


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> The next text message I send will be my 500th..



The next text message I send will be my second.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Right side, top drawer of your desk. Or have you lost that as well.



But I don't have a drawer on the right side...

Now I'm all confused...


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I managed to lose a stair case once.



You were working for someone who makes them, and ............something........?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm guessing that if he's lost the desk, he'll have lost the drawer too. Just a thought.......



This happens frequently... Most of the staff avoud our desks so 'losing' one under the mess is one of the more effective excuses...


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> But I don't have a drawer on the right side...
> 
> Now I'm all confused...



Which way are you facing?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Which way are you facing?



Forwards.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I managed to lose a stair case once.


Are you sure it wasn't just a flight of fancy?


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Forwards.



And are you facing forwards looking at the front of the desk, or the back of the desk?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2018)

I've been down to Speck Shavers to have my eyes toasted. They said that I need some fairly vocals. It took a while choosing the right flames to have.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> The Domestic Oven Repair man will be here on Thursday. Can you contain your excitement?


I should have a nice cardboard somewhere that I can put it in. Now where is it ?


----------



## tyred (5 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've been down to Speck Shavers to have my eyes toasted. They said that I need some fairly vocals. It took a while choosing the right flames to have.


Is your name Ronnie?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> But I don't have a drawer on the right side...
> 
> Now I'm all confused...


Are you at the correct(right) desk?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> But I don't have a drawer on the right side...
> 
> Now I'm all confused...


Are you at the correct(right) desk?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2018)

I found the water bottle.

Stand down.


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I found the water bottle.
> 
> Stand down.



Thank god for that. I was frantic with worry.


----------



## Threevok (5 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I found the water bottle.
> 
> Stand down.



Was it on the bike ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> Was it on the bike ?



No, it was in fact on a colleagues desk. Behind me. So -and I promise I didn't deliberately set this up- I didn't see it when facing forwards, or when I walked out of the door to look for it a few minutes later...


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (5 Nov 2018)

The Greek word for pumice stone is afrolapetra.

You learn these things when you go to Cyprus with a sore foot.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2018)

They are cooking chilli jam and it's got right up my nose!


----------



## tyred (5 Nov 2018)

My mouse pad makes squeaky noises when I move the mouse.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Nov 2018)

tyred said:


> My mouse pad makes squeaky noises when I move the mouse.


Appropriate.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2018)

Just about caught up


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Nov 2018)

I had a choice between a Twix and a Wispa.

I chose the Wispa.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I had a choice between a Twix and a Wispa.
> 
> I chose the Wispa.


Kit Kat for me today.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Kit Kat for me today.



Traditional or chunky?


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

I crashed today. 

Wheel got caught in a crack in the road that I didn't see because of the mud. Feel pretty sorry for myself. The bruises and road rash wouldn't disgrace a Grand Tour rider.

Big thanks to some dear friends who came to bail me out PDQ from in the middle of nowhere.

A hot bath and plenty of chocolate are on the agenda for later.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Traditional or chunky?


Traditional, 4-finger, but only because chunky was out of stock when we did the food shopping.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

Drat, now I want one... A kit kat, that is...


----------



## roadrash (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> The bruises and road rash wouldn't disgrace a Grand Tour rider.



nowt to do with me


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

roadrash said:


> nowt to do with me


----------



## Katherine (5 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Fixed that for you.


Except that they weren't known for being good at painting together. In fact they were rivals. 



Nigel-YZ1 said:


> The Greek word for pumice stone is afrolapetra.
> 
> You learn these things when you go to Cyprus with a sore foot.



I think that's got to be the best mundane post of the day. 



Reynard said:


> I crashed today.
> 
> Wheel got caught in a crack in the road that I didn't see because of the mud. Feel pretty sorry for myself. The bruises and road rash wouldn't disgrace a Grand Tour rider.
> 
> ...



Big oops! Oh no! Sorry to hear that. I expect you'll be more sore and bruised tomorrow.
Take it very easy for a few days.
Chocolate and a bath sound perfect.
How's the bike?


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I crashed today.
> 
> Wheel got caught in a crack in the road that I didn't see because of the mud. Feel pretty sorry for myself. The bruises and road rash wouldn't disgrace a Grand Tour rider.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear this Reynard. That's never nice. Take it easy.......How's the bike?

Unfortunately your post broke one of the longest runs of sheer mundanaity that we've had here for quite some time. Standards are certainly rising.


----------



## Katherine (5 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> How's the bike?


Just read your post in the Your Ride Today thread. 
Hope you can get it fixed when you feel better.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Big oops! Oh no! Sorry to hear that. I expect you'll be more sore and bruised tomorrow.
> Take it very easy for a few days.
> Chocolate and a bath sound perfect.
> How's the bike?





MikeG said:


> Sorry to hear this Reynard. That's never nice. Take it easy.......How's the bike?
> 
> Unfortunately your post broke one of the longest runs of sheer mundanaity that we've had here for quite some time. Standards are certainly rising.



I intend on taking it easy.

I'm starting to stiffen up, but at least the swelling on my knee seems to be going down. The worst bruises are where I got smacked by frame / cranks / pedals, and not the bits that hit the deck...

Bike... Frame looks ok, but right pedal and brifter are pretty mashed and the saddle's got an unsightly tear in it. Chain got unshipped and won't go on cleanly, so suspect something may have been knocked out of alignment.

Glad I was wearing MTB 3/4 length tights, as it meant I'm not sitting here picking muddy gravel and cow poo out of my knees...


----------



## raleighnut (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I crashed today.
> 
> Wheel got caught in a crack in the road that I didn't see because of the mud. Feel pretty sorry for myself. The bruises and road rash wouldn't disgrace a Grand Tour rider.
> 
> ...


----------



## roadrash (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I crashed today.
> 
> Wheel got caught in a crack in the road that I didn't see because of the mud. Feel pretty sorry for myself. The bruises and road rash wouldn't disgrace a Grand Tour rider.
> 
> ...



hope you feel better soon


----------



## Katherine (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> The worst bruises are where I got smacked by frame / cranks / pedals, and not the bits that hit the deck...


Same here. 
I fell to the left which is why my left hand is more damaged than the right, but the marks on my right shin from the pedal /crank are still dark and tender nearly 4 weeks later. It took a few days for all the bruises to appear, so be prepared .


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Same here.
> I fell to the left which is why my left hand is more damaged than the right, but the marks on my right shin from the pedal /crank are still dark and tender nearly 4 weeks later. It took a few days for all the bruises to appear, so be prepared .



Thanks for the warning xxx 

I'm supposed to be stewarding at a cat show on Saturday. My judge might have a very hobbly steward...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I crashed today.
> 
> Wheel got caught in a crack in the road that I didn't see because of the mud. Feel pretty sorry for myself. The bruises and road rash wouldn't disgrace a Grand Tour rider.
> 
> ...



Ouch. That sounds rather nasty. Look after yourself.

In the circumstances I think the chocolate can be considered medicinal.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> The Greek word for pumice stone is afrolapetra.
> 
> You learn these things when you go to Cyprus with a sore foot.





Katherine said:


> I think that's got to be the best mundane post of the day.



I second the proposal.


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Yippeeee... 4/5ths of The Spice Girls are reforming.. What into, is, as yet, unknown.




Oh good god no.

"Pap 'n sous" is a traditional Afrikaaner dish, often served at braais, which really aren't barbecues. You'll be offered boerewors, too, with your pap en sous, and this is the famous South African "farmer's sausage" made with game meat. Pap is a sort-of stiff porridge/ soft dumpling made with mealie meal (rough polenta), and sous is a spicy sauce which may well have been cooked in a potjie (pronounced "poikie"), which is a heavy 3 legged cast iron pot. Sous, or potjie (the meal, not the pot) is made with the potjie (the pot, not the meal) standing in the hot coals for hours, traditionally stirred with a huge wooden spoon.

Now, for the life of me I can't think why I'd be talking about pap in the same post as the Spice Girls.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Thanks for the warning xxx
> 
> I'm supposed to be stewarding at a cat show on Saturday. My judge might have a very hobbly steward...


Bad news. Mend quickly. Brandy is good medicinally and chocolate might help it go down.


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> ..........Glad I was wearing MTB 3/4 length tights, as it meant I'm not sitting here picking muddy gravel and cow poo out of my knees...



When I was looking for come cycling shorts a few weeks ago I noticed that quite a number now come with a rubber thing on each hip, to soften the blow if you have an "off".


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Oh good god no.
> 
> "Pap 'n sous" is a traditional Afrikaaner dish, often served at braais, which really aren't barbecues. You'll be offered boerewors, too, with your pap en sous, and this is the famous South African "farmer's sausage" made with game meat. Pap is a sort-of stiff porridge/ soft dumpling made with mealie meal (rough polenta), and sous is a spicy sauce which may well have been cooked in a potjie (pronounced "poikie"), which is a heavy 3 legged cast iron pot. Sous, or potjie (the meal, not the pot) is made with the potjie (the pot, not the meal) standing in the hot coals for hours, traditionally stirred with a huge wooden spoon.
> 
> Now, for the life of me I can't think why I'd be talking about pap in the same post as the Spice Girls.


Is sous similar to the Caribbean souse? My daughter's grandma was Antiguan and she cooked it.


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is sous similar to the Caribbean souse? My daughter's grandma was Antiguan and she cooked it.



I'm not familiar with Caribbean souse, but I very much doubt it is from the same linguistic root. I was rather more focused on the pap than the sous.


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I crashed today.
> 
> Wheel got caught in a crack in the road that I didn't see because of the mud. Feel pretty sorry for myself. The bruises and road rash wouldn't disgrace a Grand Tour rider.
> 
> ...



Does anyone here remember Mercurochrome?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Does anyone here remember Mercurochrome?


Only for horses... 

GWS @Reynard


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Only for horses.......



If only. My mother used it on us. I was always grazing knees. I would lock myself in the toilet for hours to try to avoid the Mercurochrome. It stung worse than battery acid.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Nov 2018)

A litre of 6% hydrogen peroxide turned up today. It wasn't for teeth whitening, hair bleaching, or bomb making. A much more mundane fate awaits it.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Nov 2018)

The company's cleaner is called Sunshine, nice girl but someone needs to have a word with her about her leggings, they do not flatter her fuller figure.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> The Greek word for pumice stone is afrolapetra.
> 
> You learn these things when you go to Cyprus with a sore foot.


Why take a sore foot on holiday, leave it behind.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, it was in fact on a colleagues desk. Behind me. So -and I promise I didn't deliberately set this up- I didn't see it when facing forwards, or when I walked out of the door to look for it a few minutes later...


I did ask...


classic33 said:


> Are you at the correct(right) desk?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I intend on taking it easy.
> 
> I'm starting to stiffen up, but at least the swelling on my knee seems to be going down. The worst bruises are where I got smacked by frame / cranks / pedals, and not the bits that hit the deck...
> 
> ...


You may have bent a chainring. 
I'm sorry to hear that you didn't bounce well and I hope you will mend soon.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2018)

Yeuk!  

I've just had a brussel sprout crisp!


----------



## MikeG (5 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Yeuk!
> 
> I've just had a brussel sprout crisp!



Which b*****d tied you to a chair and force-fed you? The scoundrel. The rotter. The bounder.......

Of course, I'd have no sympathy at all if you'd put the thing in your mouth voluntarily, but who in their right mind would do that?


----------



## Old jon (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I crashed today.
> 
> Wheel got caught in a crack in the road that I didn't see because of the mud. Feel pretty sorry for myself. The bruises and road rash wouldn't disgrace a Grand Tour rider.



In stereo now, recover soon.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

Thank you all for the good wishes xxx  You guys and girls are just the best.   

The chocolate is *definitely* medicinal. I have some very fine dark chocolate with whole nut, and it is going down a treat.

My knees are looking rather technicolour, I must say, and my face has sore bits where my helmet and glasses dug in a bit.

I took my mind off feeling sore by relaxing in the kitchen, cooking up a storm. So had a lovely supper of pulled ham hock in parsley sauce, colcannon and steamed green beans.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Nov 2018)

Five litres of 36% hydrochloric acid could be winging its way towards me.

Edit: Oops, @Reynard. I send my best wishes too.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

Thanks xxx As long as you don't send me the acid too @slowmotion


----------



## slowmotion (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Thanks xxx As long as you don't send me the acid too @slowmotion


No danger of that. It's got a hot date with my hydrogen peroxide and a thin layer of copper.

Hubble, bubble....


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Which b*****d tied you to a chair and force-fed you? The scoundrel. The rotter. The bounder.......
> 
> Of course, I'd have no sympathy at all if you'd put the thing in your mouth voluntarily, but who in their right mind would do that?


Only a looney!


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

slowmotion said:


> No danger of that. It's got a hot date with my hydrogen peroxide and a thin layer of copper.
> 
> Hubble, bubble....



Hmm... Sounds familiar...


----------



## slowmotion (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Hmm... Sounds familiar...
> 
> View attachment 437254


Bugger! I've been rumbled......


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I crashed today.
> 
> Wheel got caught in a crack in the road that I didn't see because of the mud. Feel pretty sorry for myself. The bruises and road rash wouldn't disgrace a Grand Tour rider.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Bugger! I've been rumbled......


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Yeuk!
> 
> I've just had a brussel sprout crisp!


Your problem is?


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> If only. My mother used it on us. I was always grazing knees. I would lock myself in the toilet for hours to try to avoid the Mercurochrome. It stung worse than battery acid.


You often put battery acid on grazes?


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2018)

Kizzy is back to her old self, she just bit my ankle.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I crashed today.
> 
> Wheel got caught in a crack in the road that I didn't see because of the mud. Feel pretty sorry for myself. The bruises and road rash wouldn't disgrace a Grand Tour rider.
> 
> ...




Chocolate is a wonderful repair tool  my wife swears by it,even when she's not even injured
Gws


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Nov 2018)

Looks like a weird one today.
My van was supposed to be at the garage today but it suddenly got better??
Think a stone or something got stuck in the gear linkage.
I put 2 new tyres on it yesterday too, been a expensive week.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2018)

tyred said:


> Is your name Ronnie?



No but my uncle was , can't remember what his profession was though can you ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2018)

My puncture repair is still working.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2018)

The 'food waste' truck is emptying out the bins from the cafe.

It is smelly.


----------



## alicat (6 Nov 2018)

Just completed a module towards to my diploma in advanced procrastination.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> The 'food waste' truck is emptying out the bins from the cafe.
> 
> It is smelly.



I have to spray the big kitchen waste bins at work after emptying, they get very whiffy in warm weather.


----------



## MikeG (6 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> You often put battery acid on grazes?



Occasionally, involuntarily, I've put it on my skin. The resulting pain was comparable to Mercurochrome.


----------



## MikeG (6 Nov 2018)

alicat said:


> Just completed a module towards to my diploma in advanced procrastination.



I assume this involved coursework, lots of coursework, rather than lectures and exams.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Does anyone here remember Mercurochrome?


No! Sorry I've never heard of that!


----------



## The Bystander (6 Nov 2018)

alicat said:


> Just completed a module towards to my diploma in advanced procrastination.


Sadly, if you completed it, you're destined for a fail.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2018)

Morning. I just caught part of an interview with that chap that has just swam around the UK. It was very interesting.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Oh yes, deffo Warburtons seeded batch. I like it toasted with salted butter, but with grapefruit marmalade. I think it was @Fab Foodie who said that Warburtons was the "cleanest" bread factory. He may, of course, have used a more tecknow techhow  accurate word.
> 
> I do not usually add any salt to food, not even veggies when cooking. I even have crisps without salt, but unsalted butter on toast just doesn't taste right to me.


Was not me! X


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2018)

Fab Foodie said:


> Was not me! X


Is this a bit like a reverse " I'm Sparticus!" Situation?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2018)

Wasn't me either!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2018)

Is owning your own frame building business just another "Pipe dream "?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2018)

We've run out of big glasses at the cafe: I had to use a fluted glass instead.


Illaveago said:


> Is owning your own frame building business just another "Pipe dream "?



Depend if the components are recycled.


----------



## MikeG (6 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Does anyone here remember Mercurochrome?





Illaveago said:


> No! Sorry I've never heard of that!



OK then. Does anybody here remember Vera Lynn?


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> OK then. Does anybody here remember Vera Lynn?



Wasn't she the one who said we will meet again some sunny day?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2018)

I had to use a fluted glass this morning: our normal big mugs are being washed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2018)

The Bystander said:


> Sadly, if you completed it, you're destined for a fail.


That's why I've taken a sabbatical.


----------



## Speicher (6 Nov 2018)

alicat said:


> Just completed a module towards to my diploma in advanced procrastination.



Have you acquired a Round Tuit yet?


----------



## Speicher (6 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I assume this involved coursework, lots of coursework, rather than lectures and exams.



Of course!


----------



## MikeG (6 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's why I've taken a sabbatical.



Sorry, just to be clear...........you *have taken* a sabbatical, or you are *considering taking* a sabbatical?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Sorry, just to be clear...........you *have taken* a sabbatical, or you are *considering taking* a sabbatical?


I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> OK then. Does anybody here remember Vera Lynn?





MikeG said:


> Does anyone here remember Mercurochrome?


You saying Vera was akin to Mercurochrome?


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Have you acquired a Round Tuit yet?


'ere tha gos.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had to use a fluted glass this morning: our normal big mugs are being washed.



Just broke the glass. By accident.

Catering manager was highly amused.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2018)

Did "Rivet Dance" start off in the shipyards where they used to hurl white hot rivets to the rivetters above? If so I can see why they danced around a lot!


----------



## alicat (6 Nov 2018)

> Have you acquired a Round Tuit yet?



Oh @classic33, no good deed goes unpunished. I'll have to get on with my jobs now!


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Nov 2018)

There's a white Porsche Cayenne in the carpark outside Booth's , Penrith.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2018)

Omg just spilt thick chilli beef soup all over my keyboard !!!!


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> There's a white Porsche Cayenne in the carpark outside Booth's , Penrith.


They pay you better than you let on.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2018)

I was in the '10 items, or less' in Morrisons queue this lunchtime.
The person in front clearly had more than 10 items.. 

Flogging is too good for these people!!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Omg just spilt thick chilli beef soup all over my keyboard !!!!



Thankfully all cleaned up and working again now


----------



## perplexed (6 Nov 2018)

I've just applied 'dubbin' to my boots...

For those of a nervous disposition, I did not hurt myself and I did the right boot first.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> I've just applied 'dubbin' to my boots...
> 
> For those of a nervous disposition, I did not hurt myself and I did the right boot first.



I didn't know dubbin was still available.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2018)

I'm creating a fresh cloud back up of my files. I should be painting the kitchen but its a round tuit job.


----------



## Katherine (6 Nov 2018)

I'm in the car looking at sudsy windows whilst Mr K weilds the pressure washer. He's challenged himself to do the whole car and rinse in 2 minutes for £2.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2018)

My good Lady is watching an old Cowboy film on the telly, made in 1951, its as old as I am! Its called Santa Fa


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2018)

The medicinal chocolate seems to have worked. 

Yes, I'm somewhat stiff across the neck, shoulders and upper arms, yes, I can't bend my right knee because of the road rash, and yes, I look a bit like a panda, but I don't feel too bad. A really good night's sleep helped a lot too.

Looking at the damage to my helmet, it's clear that I went down face first - the peak and front took the hit. I'm realising just how lucky I was. That could have been *so* much worse.

Surprisingly, Wiggy looks ok too - the damage seems to be purely cosmetic. That's one tough wee bike. Managed to get the chain back on no probs, I think my hands were shaking too much yesterday. Right brifter works as well, the derailleurs look ok and the gouges on the pedal and levers can be sanded down and painted over. I'll probably still take the bike to the LBS for a once over, purely for peace of mind.


----------



## alicat (6 Nov 2018)

The challenger on Countdown beat the five-times champion. No handshake.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2018)

In other mundane news, I am making tomato and roast mediterranean vegetable soup.


----------



## perplexed (6 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> I didn't know dubbin was still available.



My hiking boots are leather, so need a dollop of this stuff from time to time... (not in black tho...didn't know it came in different colours!)


----------



## Katherine (6 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> The medicinal chocolate seems to have worked.
> 
> Yes, I'm somewhat stiff across the neck, shoulders and upper arms, yes, I can't bend my right knee because of the road rash, and yes, I look a bit like a panda, but I don't feel too bad. A really good night's sleep helped a lot too.
> 
> ...



Good to hear. 
Don't forget : extra protein for good healing.
Take care.


----------



## MikeG (6 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> ....... I did the right boot first.



Oh dear. Oh dear oh dear. That was a mistake.


----------



## colly (6 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> I'm creating a fresh cloud back up of my files. I should be painting the kitchen but its a round tuit job.



Quickly scanning through I read that as 'creating a cloud of black flies'


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Nov 2018)

I’ve just had my hair cut.


----------



## Speicher (6 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I’ve just had my hair cut.


Which one?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Which one?


108,653 (a)


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2018)

I am thinking that a  would go down rather nicely just now.


----------



## Katherine (6 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Quickly scanning through I read that as 'creating a cloud of black flies'



Me too


----------



## pjd57 (6 Nov 2018)

Painted our bedroom today .


PINK.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> 108,653 (a)


Is that the one on the left.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Painted our bedroom today .
> 
> 
> PINK.


----------



## slow scot (6 Nov 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Painted our bedroom today .
> 
> 
> PINK.


No, seriously, what colour did you paint it?


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Thankfully all cleaned up and working again now


The keyboard or the chilli.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Quickly scanning through I read that as 'creating a cloud of black flies'





Katherine said:


> Me too





Only another 2000 files to go


----------



## MikeG (6 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I am thinking that a  would go down rather nicely just now.



That's a very odd time, Reynard. Four o'clock is the proper time for a cup of tea in the afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> That's a very odd time, Reynard. Four o'clock is the proper time for a cup of tea in the afternoon.



It's never an odd or wrong time to have a cuppa


----------



## MikeG (6 Nov 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Painted our bedroom today .
> 
> PINK.



OK, what did you do to deserve that? Forget a wedding anniversary? Leave the toilet seat up?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Is that the one on the left.


Left of centre


----------



## colly (6 Nov 2018)

I do not dress to the left, neither do I to the right. I simply inform my tailor : 'Just mek'em baggy at t'knees lad''


----------



## perplexed (6 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I’ve just had my hair cut.



I cut what's left of my hair with my clippers this morning. 

I didn't post it because I thought it was too exciting.


----------



## gbb (6 Nov 2018)

Finished work, made spaghetti Bolognese, had tea, wife's gone out with our daughter, I'm bored, washed the car in darkness then cleaned it inside. We'll see tomorrow how I did. . Finished it off with a walk around the field with the dog.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2018)

gbb said:


> Finished work, made spaghetti Bolognese, had tea, wife's gone out with our daughter, I'm bored, washed the car in darkness then cleaned it inside. We'll see tomorrow how I did. . Finished it off with a walk around the field with the dog.



You've missed a bit.  I can see it from here.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Nov 2018)

gbb said:


> Finished work, made spaghetti Bolognese, had tea, wife's gone out with our daughter, I'm bored, washed the car in darkness then cleaned it inside. We'll see tomorrow how I did. . Finished it off with a walk around the field with the dog.



While you were doing that - I sat on the settee and did bugger all.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> While you were doing that - I sat on the settee and did bugger all.



But I am thinking about eating a bag of crisps.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> That's a very odd time, Reynard. Four o'clock is the proper time for a cup of tea in the afternoon.


Any time is the correct time.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> The keyboard or the chilli.



The Keyboard


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2018)

Poppy is playing with her knitted snake toy.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> But I am thinking about eating a bag of crisps.


Did you think they tasted nice?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Did you think they tasted nice?



Yes. Tesco Finest Mature Chedder and Red Onion.

This is one of my pet hates actually, why can’t they call them Cheese and Onion?

You never get Salt and Vinegar nowadays either, it’s usually Sea Salt and Balsamic Vinegar or some such bollocks.

Bloody marketing!

Rant over. As you were.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> I cut what's left of my hair with my clippers this morning.
> 
> I didn't post it because I thought it was too exciting.


I had a bit of a clip today as well. Is 6/11 known as a haircut day?


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yes. Tesco Finest Mature Chedder and Red Onion.
> 
> This is one of my pet hates actually, why can’t they call them Cheese and Onion?
> 
> ...


You could have tried


Illaveago said:


> Yeuk!
> 
> I've just had a brussel sprout crisp!


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a bit of a clip today as well. Is 6/11 known as a haircut day?



And me, and the price has gone up, cost me a fiver this time.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> And me, and the price has gone up, cost me a fiver this time.


Daylight robbery!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> And me, and the price has gone up, cost me a fiver this time.


Buy the clippers and, compared to barbers, they pay for themselves in very little time. I'll still get tidied up for weddings and funerals though.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2018)

Been squaring up some photos to turn into templates for my sewing project.

Now I'm ready for another


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Been squaring up some photos to turn into templates for my sewing project.
> 
> Now I'm ready for another


You just need a bigger cup, you"d not be having as many cuppas then.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2018)

I have voted. 
The American Mid-Term Elections are over.
I'm sorry to have kept everyone waiting, 
but the dogs needed to be picked up at the kennel, 
and then walked when they were home.
We drove home through the countryside.
It was a lovely evening for it all, where I'm at.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> I didn't know dubbin was still available.


http://www.pappysdubbin.com/


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Wasn't she the one who said we will meet again some sunny day?


Does anybody else in here feel the way I do?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Does anyone here remember Mercurochrome?


Yes.
With a swan on the bottle label.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes.
> With a swan on the bottle label.


The stuff for horses was used on me. T'was cheaper.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have voted.
> The American Mid-Term Elections are over.
> I'm sorry to have kept everyone waiting,
> but the dogs needed to be picked up at the kennel,
> ...


I know they were saying every man and his dog had a vote. Not aware they were being serious on the dog part.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2018)

Could do with some dubbin here as slightly damp in Poshshire


----------



## perplexed (7 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a bit of a clip today as well. Is 6/11 known as a haircut day?



If not, it dashed well ought to be.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2018)

Morning. It is grey here, but it was just damp until a downpour happened just as I was putting the recycling out.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2018)

I am hoping to pick up a tandem today. I'm getting all excited that I can hardly contain myself. A bit like Harry Houdini I suppose!


----------



## MikeG (7 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> And me, and the price has gone up, cost me a fiver this time.



You're lucky. The cheapest I can find is £10.50. I'm under some pressure to spend precisely that much today, but it's only three and a half months since my last haircut, so I'm inclined to prevaricate for a week or two.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Nov 2018)

Feel like I want to constantly sneeze ..


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> You're lucky. The cheapest I can find is £10.50. I'm under some pressure to spend precisely that much today, but it's only three and a half months since my last haircut, so I'm inclined to prevaricate for a week or two.



I'm a pensioner so get pensioner rate, though if someone goes in for just a quick trim they'll get the same rate regardless.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 Nov 2018)

Years ago I used to get my haircut at a place in Bowthorpe, Norwich.

The young girl with the scissors used to get rid of the loose, cut hair around my ears by blowing very gently all around my ear.

I had to stop going. 

Definitely couldnt cope with that nowadays.


----------



## mybike (7 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just been told our office door may be painted today.



Green?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2018)

It's tipping down here! Schrodie just came in to let me know how wet it is.


----------



## Katherine (7 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> Feel like I want to constantly sneeze ..


Bless you !


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> You're lucky. The cheapest I can find is £10.50. I'm under some pressure to spend precisely that much today, but it's only three and a half months since my last haircut, so I'm inclined to prevaricate for a week or two.


My missus was so taken with my Turkish haircut when we were on holiday that she insisted I search one out hereabouts (we live close to a big Turkish community). I found a very similar haircut - cut, beard trim, hot towel, set your ears ablaze (tho' without the hot-wax nostril hair & eyebrow-join removal) - mine for only £47. . Oh well, back to the Wahl.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just been told our office door may be painted today.





mybike said:


> Green?



It is _currently being painted_...

Anthracite grey.

That's class, that is...


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2018)

Colleague just arrived on his bike. We are about a far apart as it is posible to be in our cycling styles: He rides a carbon framed 29" wheeled hardtail and I ride a Bakfiets.

I told him he should get a basket for the front. Not sure what he said about that as I was already running away.


----------



## Katherine (7 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Colleague just arrived on his bike. We are about a far apart as it is posible to be in our cycling styles: He rides a carbon framed 29" wheeled hardtail and I ride a Bakfiets.
> 
> I told him he should get a basket for the front. Not sure what he said about that as I was already running away.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> It is _currently being painted_...
> 
> Anthracite grey.
> 
> That's class, that is...


Isn't Anthracite just another black/coal?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Isn't Anthracite just another black/coal?



Yes, but a very high class of black/coal...


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2018)

Big moment today: I'm starting my final report/dissertation for college. Six months and it'll all be over...


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes, but a very high class of black/coal...


A black grey it is then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2018)

We've got a visiting theatre group at the moment, they came with a 40' container as a theatre.

It has no windows.

I'm just very glad I don't have to attend any of their shows...


----------



## perplexed (7 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> You're lucky. The cheapest I can find is £10.50. I'm under some pressure to spend precisely that much today, but it's only three and a half months since my last haircut, so I'm inclined to prevaricate for a week or two.



My clippers cost about £20 donkeys' years ago. I must be loaded 'cos I do my hair about once a fortnight. Haven't paid for a haircut since 2004


----------



## MikeG (7 Nov 2018)

I had a small patch of skin cancer removed from my scalp 2 or 3 years ago, so need to maintain enough hair to cover the resulting scar. The DIY/ clippers route isn't open to me, therefore.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2018)

@MikeG 's post signature made me hungry so I'm eating the emergency flapjack.


----------



## Speicher (7 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> We've got a visiting theatre group at the moment, they came with a 40' container as a theatre.
> 
> It has no windows.
> 
> I'm just very glad I don't have to attend any of their shows...


I agree, I wouldn't be attending either.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2018)

Well! I've sort of got it but I haven't yet. I've got to go back and pick it up. It is a bit like a hobby cycle as it's all there apart from the wheels, gears, brakes bars ,saddle. But apart from that its all there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2018)

Our office door has now been painted, and is still wet.

Will post reports on the overall moisture content as the day progresses.


----------



## Speicher (7 Nov 2018)

Was the decorator wearing an overall?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> I know they were saying every man and his dog had a vote. Not aware they were being serious on the dog part.


They _are_ registered.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> You just need a bigger cup, you"d not be having as many cuppas then.
> View attachment 437384



Good point... But the tea would be cold by the time I'd got to the bottom of that...


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2018)

mybike said:


> Green?



Purple!


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2018)

It's blowing a hoolie here.

My right knee is very sore.

Am about to have lunch. Which includes a tomato and roasted mediterranean vegetable soup.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2018)

Democrats won the U.S. House, Illinois and Wisconsin governorships, so I can go back to caring about football.


----------



## perplexed (7 Nov 2018)

I've tidied out the cupboard under the stairs.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2018)

Lunch was lush. 

Am about to pop to Littleport to get some errands squared away.

And it's  here.


----------



## perplexed (7 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Lunch was lush.
> 
> Am about to pop to Littleport to get some errands squared away.
> 
> *And it's  here*.



Slashed it down in my bit of Sheffield too - but it doesn't half make the autumn colours rich when you do get a little patch of sunlight on 'em though!


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2018)

The paint is considerably less moist. I'd say approx 57% dry over about 48% of the total area of the door (outer side).

There are, however several areas within the 62% of the 'moist' or possibly 'less dehydrated' part of the door which I would estimate to be about 65-70% wet.

Presumably this is due to an uneven coverage over the door when it was painted, but it could also be caused by differing consistencies in the undercoat or primer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> I've tidied out the cupboard under the stairs.



9/10 for Mundanity. This gets my vote for today.


----------



## perplexed (7 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> 9/10 for Mundanity. This gets my vote for today.



Thank you. I won't go overboard, I don't want to raise anyone's blood pressure.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> Slashed it down in my bit of Sheffield too - but it doesn't half make the autumn colours rich when you do get a little patch of sunlight on 'em though!



You don't need to say  The colours are amazing here, and then coupled with those "big" fenland skies...


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2018)

I have just trimmed the cats claws, or Bloodletting, as it's known chez moi


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> Slashed it down in my bit of Sheffield too - but it doesn't half make the autumn colours rich when you do get a little patch of sunlight on 'em though!


Same in my bit of Sheffield too (south-east side).


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I have just trimmed the cats claws, or Bloodletting, as it's known chez moi



On you? Or the cat? 

The girls are used to having manicures / pedicures done, as their claws have to be clipped for showing. Poppy just sits on my lap and purrs. Lexi tends to complain. Somewhat.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> On you? Or the cat?
> 
> The girls are used to having manicures / pedicures done, as their claws have to be clipped for showing. Poppy just sits on my lap and purrs. Lexi tends to complain. Somewhat.


Me.. Misty gets wrapped in a bath towel but still managed to get a flailing leg out


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2018)

Well here is my frame back home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2018)

That's very exciting, and a beautiful colour and design.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's blowing a hoolie here.
> 
> My right knee is very sore.
> 
> Am about to have lunch. Which includes a tomato and roasted mediterranean vegetable soup.


What's the left leg blowing?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Was the decorator wearing an overall?



No, T-Shirt and Jeans.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I agree, I wouldn't be attending either.



Glad to know I'm not alone.

I have a suspicion that the container is deliberate because it's about refugees coming to Germany so it may be how the main character crossed a border.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Glad to know I'm not alone.
> 
> I have a suspicion that the container is deliberate because it's about refugees coming to Germany so it may be how the main character crossed a border.


Or they close the doors once everyone's seated, charging an extortionate fee to get out.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Well here is my frame back home.


Track frame?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Track frame?


It does look like it. I'm wondering if it is a Sun?


----------



## colly (7 Nov 2018)

The heating element on the oven has just stopped working.

Anyone fancy a couple of semi warm chicken breasts?

Good for weight loss l hear.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Me.. Misty gets wrapped in a bath towel but still managed to get a flailing leg out



Feisty lass, is she?


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> What's the left leg blowing?



A saxophone.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> The heating element on the oven has just stopped working.
> 
> Anyone fancy a couple of semi warm chicken breasts?
> 
> Good for weight loss l hear.



Botheration.

You can rescue them by cooking them on the hob - just cover with water, add half a chicken stock cube and some black pepper and simmer lightly until cooked through xxx


----------



## colly (7 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Botheration.
> 
> You can rescue them by cooking them on the hob - just cover with water, add half a chicken stock cube and some black pepper and simmer lightly until cooked through xxx



I have rescued them thanks Reynard and thanks for the advice.
ATM l could eat a scabby dog so salmonella or no they were going to be scoffed.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> I have rescued them thanks Reynard and thanks for the advice.
> ATM l could eat a scabby dog so salmonella or no they were going to be scoffed.



YVW  And bon appetit xxx


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> The heating element on the oven has just stopped working.
> 
> Anyone fancy a couple of semi warm chicken breasts?
> 
> Good for weight loss l hear.


Stick em under the grill.


----------



## Speicher (7 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> The heating element on the oven has just stopped working.
> 
> Anyone fancy a couple of semi warm chicken breasts?
> 
> Good for weight loss l hear.



My oven engineer will be here tomorrow. Do you want me to send him in your direction?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Feisty lass, is she?


Old, cantankerous and half blind!


----------



## colly (7 Nov 2018)

Chicken eaten.

If l'm not around tomorrow you know why.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Chicken eaten.
> 
> If l'm not around tomorrow you know why.


Who gets your bike though?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, T-Shirt and Jeans.



I suspect that had he been wearing a coverall, you would have had a more even coating and drying time.

I dont think he spent enough months speccing and planning the job.

PPPPPP

“enough months” ewwww. Not good.


----------



## MikeG (7 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Stick em under the grill.



Or in a pan with a knob of butter.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Stick em under the grill.


Does the grill get turned on.


MikeG said:


> Or in a pan with a knob of butter.


On the hotplate.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> The heating element on the oven has just stopped working.
> 
> Anyone fancy a couple of semi warm chicken breasts?
> 
> Good for weight loss l hear.



Get yourself on Amazon/Ebay - new ones are sub £20 and takes less than 30 minutes to change - just done our oven. First time EVER I've had an element fail, but it did, and blew the whole house trip switch.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I suspect that had he been wearing a coverall, you would have had a more even coating and drying time.
> 
> I dont think he spent enough months speccing and planning the job.
> 
> ...



Probably fair to point out that almost all maintenance jobs at work are done as part of the long term occupational therapy we offer, so the workmanship can be variable. We have some people who are unable to remember simple instructions for more than 5 minutes and others who are incredibly skilled craftsmen with entirely unrelated health problems. 

When someone comes along to paint the door there is -for perfectly good medical reasons- always a chance they may not finish the job, so uneven paint is par or the course.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Or in a pan with a knob of butter.



And garlic - yum yum.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Or in a pan with a knob of butter.


TBH I own one of these,


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> TBH I own one of these,
> 
> 
> View attachment 437490



With garlic and butter. Got a cast iron griddle as well.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> With garlic and butter. Got a cast iron griddle as well.


Fantastic bit of kit ain't they.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Fantastic bit of kit ain't they.



Yup, non of this non-stick rubbish. It's outlasted any other pan, and it's not a fancy one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> You don't need to say  The colours are amazing here, and then coupled with those "big" fenland skies...


I'm sure it's been the most autumnal looking autumn I can remember


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> Yup, non of this non-stick rubbish. It's outlasted any other pan, and it's not a fancy one.


If you ever need to fry an egg (and, let's face it, the need does pop up) please show us how your griddle wotsit deals with it.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> Yup, non of this non-stick rubbish. It's outlasted any other pan, and it's not a fancy one.


I only wash mine shortly before I use it and then just in very hot water with a brush.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you ever need to fry an egg (and, let's face it, the need does pop up) please show us how your griddle wotsit deals with it.



We have the fancy pans, but the 'iron griddle' does what the uncooked chicken needs  The oven has exploded... good god...

PS I got nothing but abuse from my two teens - what have you done to the INTERNET dad... erm, the oven blew up ? They were not concerned about eating... 

I quite often get on with 'other' jobs when I get home now rather than cook the 'teens' food. They get to about 8pm then I might cook something for them. My pain meds I've been on don't make me hungry.. so why bother cooking if the 'teens' won't help cook...


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I only wash mine shortly before I use it and then just in very hot water with a brush.



It's also a good technique for our old mini cast iron BBQ - leave it be - next time heat on then let it burn the oils off... It's tiny, but it's done super BBQ's for the 4 of us - the big BBQ hasn't moved from the garage for years.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> With garlic and butter. Got a cast iron griddle as well.



I first read this as 'girdle', which made the next posts very surreal indeed for a couple of seconds...


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It does look like it. I'm wondering if it is a Sun?



Strange, track ends and geometry that looks a tad slack.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Old, cantankerous and half blind!



Awh 

She's not a tortie, by any chance?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Awh
> 
> She's not a tortie, by any chance?


----------



## pjd57 (7 Nov 2018)

slow scot said:


> No, seriously, what colour did you paint it?


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2018)

Saw a little Lancia Ypsilon this evening, LHD, Italian reg. Lovely little car with some real Italian design flair. Shame they don't sell them here.

To be honest I had almost forgotten Lancia even existed it is so long since I seen one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2018)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 437519


Definitely pink. Case dismissed.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 437517



  

Just love the "we are NOT amewsed" glare.


----------



## postman (7 Nov 2018)

Back from Lancashire Doing cleaning and hoovering for in laws.A surprise visit for in laws by our daughter who came on the train from Edinburgh for one night.We took her to Preston station tonight for her return journey,we then headed home .Just twenty miles from Leeds we hit the daddy of all daddy traffic jams.one measly mile in sixty mins.Engines were turned off drivers got out and stretched legs.It was a nightmare.Some barstewards were too important to wait THEY drove up the hard shoulder prats..


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2018)

Have been dabbling in a bit of late night applique work.

Now relaxing with two paracetamol, a millionaire's shortbread and a


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Have been dabbling in a bit of late night applique work.
> 
> Now relaxing with two paracetamol, a millionaire's shortbread and a


Doesn't the millionaire mind you eating his shortbread?


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't the millionaire mind you eating his shortbread?



Would he even miss it? It's only one piece after all...


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Would he even miss it? It's only one piece after all...


He might, if he'd intended eating it!


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


>



not sure how to respond to that.
well done i suppose


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Nov 2018)

tyred said:


> Saw a little Lancia Ypsilon this evening, LHD, Italian reg. Lovely little car with some real Italian design flair. Shame they don't sell them here.
> 
> To be honest I had almost forgotten Lancia even existed it is so long since I seen one.



They do sell them here, Chrysler badged ypsilon


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> They do sell them here, Chrysler badged ypsilon



Boy those 70's & 80's Lancia's could rust


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Boy those 70's & 80's Lancia's could rust



Beautiful cars, it was a great shame


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our office door has now been painted, and is still wet.
> 
> Will post reports on the overall moisture content as the day progresses.



The door is now completely dry.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2018)

Morning. There is a red stormy sky developing on the horizon from where I'm sitting.

I was just interrupted by a lot of chin rubs.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2018)

I keep forgetting what day it is. 

What day is it ?


----------



## MikeG (8 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> .........millionaire's shortbread and a



Double decker, or triple decker?


----------



## MikeG (8 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I keep forgetting what day it is.
> 
> What day is it ?



Yesterday it was tomorrow, if that helps.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Awh
> 
> She's not a tortie, by any chance?



We have a grumpy Tortie...


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2018)

A friend of mine is currently restoring a Lancia Integrale.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2018)

I've just been looking at some pictures and I think the tandem frame might be a BSA Double Diamond.


----------



## colly (8 Nov 2018)

I fixed my errant oven.  £26 for the element, 25 mins of time.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> A friend of mine is currently restoring a Lancia Integrale.


I liked those. They looked really nice.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I keep forgetting what day it is.
> 
> What day is it ?





MikeG said:


> Yesterday it was tomorrow, if that helps.


And tomorrow it'll be yesterday...

But, for clarity


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> And tomorrow it'll be yesterday...
> 
> But, for clarity
> View attachment 437553


Could be a very tardy mardi.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2018)

England have declared against Sri Lanka.


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> I fixed my errant oven.  £26 for the element, 25 mins of time.



A very helpful gentleman fixed my oven. I did not know exactly which element I needed, or whether it was a faulty thermostat. So I 'phoned an expert on Monday. He was here this morning for about forty minutes, and had the spare part in his van. Does anyone want to guess the bill I received?


----------



## pjd57 (8 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> England have declared against Sri Lanka.


Declared what ?


----------



## colly (8 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> A very helpful gentleman fixed my oven. I did not know exactly which element I needed, or whether it was a faulty thermostat. So I 'phoned an expert on Monday. He was here this morning for about forty minutes, and had the spare part in his van. Does anyone want to guess the bill I received?


Based on what I was quoted before I did it myself ......£90


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Declared what ?


''We're bored now, you can have a go....''


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Based on what I was quoted before I did it myself ......£90



£65 here

Which I thought was reasonable. The oven is built-in so it had to be removed from the housing, and the door removed etc.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> £65 here
> 
> Which I thought was reasonable. The oven is built-in so it had to be removed from the housing, and the door removed etc.


£5·01 more than I thought.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> He might, if he'd intended eating it!



It's too late now. I've very definitely scarfed it.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Double decker, or triple decker?



Shortbread, caramel and choccy on top.  So that's three layers by my count.

From the Tesco ISB, 15p on YS.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> We have a grumpy Tortie...



So do I. Grumpy torties are the best


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> A friend of mine is currently restoring a Lancia Integrale.



Very nice...  They were fabby rally cars as well, back in the Group A era...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> So do I. Grumpy torties are the best
> 
> View attachment 437565


My daughter is good at giving me the same look.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2018)

I have done some sewing this morning.

On the owies front, I now look less like a panda and I can actually start to bend my right knee. It is still the colour of an aubergine, but hey, it's a start...

About to tootle off for some lunch in a bit. There are some prawns in the fridge, so they might make an appearance on my plate.


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> £5·01 more than I thought.



He also adjusted the oven door so that less heat escaped from the oven. I was expecting a bill of circa £40 for an hour of labour. If Espares sold me the part at £x, he would probably get it at 60% or thereabouts of x. I could not be certain which element I needed. 

Also I would have needed to purchase steel toe-capped boots to wear while carrying out the task to appropriate Elf and Sfty parameters.


----------



## colly (8 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> £65 here
> Which I thought was reasonable. The oven is built-in so it had to be removed from the housing, and the door removed etc.



Yep reasonable price. I had to remove my oven from the housing too which, while not difficult, was awkward. Even so it was an easy job.


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Yep reasonable price. I had to remove my oven from the housing too which, while not difficult, was awkward. Even so it was an easy job.



So it is an easy job once you have bought steel toe cap shoes, got the oven out of the housing and bought the correct spare part.


----------



## colly (8 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> So it is an easy job once you have bought steel toe cap shoes, got the oven out of the housing and bought the correct spare part.


Err? Yeah. That's about it.


----------



## MikeG (8 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Shortbread, caramel and choccy on top.  So that's three layers by my count.
> 
> From the Tesco ISB, 15p on YS.



The chocolate on top is where you've gone wrong.


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Err? Yeah. That's about it.



Yes, I would guess I could do the easy part, and remember to switch off the oven at the mains.


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> It is _currently being painted_...
> 
> Anthracite grey.
> 
> That's class, that is...



But just think what you would have known if it had been green.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2018)

mybike said:


> But just think what you would have known if it had been green.


I'd have known the maintenance manager had run out of Anthracite paint.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2018)

mybike said:


> But just think what you would have known if it had been green.



Or purple.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> The chocolate on top is where you've gone wrong.



What else *would* I put on top?


----------



## postman (8 Nov 2018)

I am feeling very bubbly and silly.That will have to stop i prefer my Scrooge persona.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> So it is an easy job once you have bought steel toe cap shoes, got the oven out of the housing and bought the correct spare part.


You forgot the cones to put around the work area . Oh and high vis jacket.


----------



## postman (8 Nov 2018)

The chocolate /purple Hawthorn hedge plants are on their way.About 80 of them to fill in a space 52 foot long.You may remember earlier this year i cleared the garden of crap and broken fencing,well this will be the next step.


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> You forgot the cones to put around the work area . Oh and high vis jacket.



The hi-vis jacket lives in the boot of my car. I have a warning triangle in there as well.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2018)

mybike said:


> But just think what you would have known if it had been green.


Could have chose Number 91, the best of both then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> So it is an easy job once you have bought steel toe cap shoes, got the oven out of the housing and bought the correct spare part.





Illaveago said:


> You forgot the cones to put around the work area . Oh and high vis jacket.



And remember all the paperwork to do the safety case for the work area, and separate safety case for the job in hand. And the proof of competence forms. 

You hadn't any plans for the next few days I hope?


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> *The chocolate */purple Hawthorn hedge plants are on their way.About 80 of them to fill in a space 52 foot long.You may remember earlier this year i cleared the garden of crap and broken fencing,well this will be the next step.
> View attachment 437582


It's not real chocolate you know.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Could have chose Number 91, the best of both then.



Remember, I've been out of the UK for a very long time.

What are you talking about?


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Could have chose Number 91, the best of both then.



But surely it should be 42! That's the answer to everything...


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Remember, I've been out of the UK for a very long time.
> 
> What are you talking about?


In that case it'd be Number 40.


Spoiler




View attachment 437594


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2018)

I'm off to make myself a nice 

Oh, and here's what I've been working on - the central motif of a much larger piece. Still a long way to go though...


----------



## MikeG (8 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> What else *would* I put on top?



More caramel, obviously.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> But surely it should be 42! That's the answer to everything...


That'd be wrong here.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> That'd be wrong here.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> They pay you better than you let on.


My other car is a bike...


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> My other car is a bike...


Velomobile?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Velomobile?


I wish... One day maybe.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wish... One day maybe.


You'd not be able to lock it at the tram.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> You'd not be able to lock it at the tram.



That would be one problem. 

If/when we move a bit further from the city and I have to cycle to work in all weathers (probably along paved but traffic free _Feldwege_, it's tough here I tell you) I'd probably make a case for a velomobile so I can generally arrive dry whatever happens.


----------



## perplexed (8 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> The door is now completely dry.



Phew, I was sweating my nads off worrying about that door.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> Phew, I was sweating my nads off worrying about that door.



I'm sure you speak for the silent majority there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2018)

I've been thinking about the door with wet paint in Esslingen am Heckar most of the day.
Kind of a Mahler soundtrack to go with it, too. Very atmospheric. 
Probably born out of a notion or two, and a few too many cinema classes at Uni.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> But surely it should be 42! That's the answer to everything...


Could be 85 & 49 as well @Andy in Germany!!


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2018)

Time flies. Kizzy has been here just about one year.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> View attachment 437682
> 
> 
> 
> Time flies. Kizzy has been here just about one year.



Happy "Gotcha Day" Kizzy xxx


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> So do I. Grumpy torties are the best
> 
> View attachment 437565


that is a fantastic cat.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Nov 2018)

I think I've finally worked out how to provide a vast supply of electricity to my Centre For International World Domination.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Nov 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I think I've finally worked out how to provide a vast supply of electricity to my Centre For International World Domination.








i'll have some of that


slowmotion said:


> I think I've finally worked out how to provide a vast supply of electricity to my Centre For International World Domination.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> i'll have some of that


I have a very few places for unpaid internships. Apply by the usual channels....

Next....


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2018)

I accidentally bit into a doughnut upsidedown.. (The doughnut, not me) and got a handful of raspberry jam


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I have a very few places for unpaid internships. Apply by the usual channels....
> 
> Next....


It's in the post.

However, I think he meant the electric/power supply.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2018)

Morning and just let you all know it's Poet's day today


----------



## MikeG (9 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Could be 85 & 49 as well @Andy in Germany!!



No, no. There is only one answer to the meaning of life, the universe, and everything. @Reynard had it right.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2018)

Morning . It is a bit grey out but it hasn't rained yet.
I've a bit of a headache which is coming and going. I don't think it has anything to do with what I drank last night.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Nov 2018)

Well it's a lovely start to the day..
All downhill from here..


----------



## perplexed (9 Nov 2018)

I think I've got about 5 days worth of marmalade left in the jar.


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Nov 2018)

A little bit of wind blowing but will still go for a ride.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Track frame?


I have been doing a bit of research on the net and it seems as though the frame might be a 1940's BSA Double Diamond. A lot of the lugs and fittings look like the ones pictured. I found a picture of how the BSA Winged Wheel was fitted and in the diagram it shows a set of rear dropouts similar to mine. I have also studied the picture of one with a sidecar fitted closely and it shows the same rear facing dropouts.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Morning and just let you all know it's Poet's day today


Poday Today!


----------



## Threevok (9 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Morning and just let you all know it's Poet's day today



Thanks so much to let us know. I think I might just have a go.

Ooh Look !! I'm a poet, and I was previously unaware of the fact, until this moment


----------



## colly (9 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Morning and just let you all know it's Poet's day today




Roses are red
Violets are blue
Some poems rhyme
This one doesn't


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2018)

Cricket's finished.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I have been doing a bit of research on the net and it seems as though the frame might be a 1940's BSA Double Diamond. A lot of the lugs and fittings look like the ones pictured. I found a picture of how the BSA Winged Wheel was fitted and in the diagram it shows a set of rear dropouts similar to mine. I have also studied the picture of one with a sidecar fitted closely and it shows the same rear facing dropouts.


Wouldn't have been many made in the 40's.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2018)

It's poets' day
though I must say,
I wished to write of flowers.
But behold,
when I arose,
there only were
snow showers.
An inch of snow,
in my backyard,
stands testament
to earthly powers.


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2018)

I have gained about four square yards of garden. 

There was a very old tree that an arbar orbor tree surgeon worked on for over three or four years, but it succumbed to honey fungus and there was a danger that large branches would fall on someone's head. The stump, approximately thirty inches in diameter has finally rotted, and the ground is now diggable.

There was also three million* Shasta Daisies in one part of the garden that have gradually been removed, just keeping some small clumps well under control. A prickly, huge, prickly, wide, tall and did I mention prickly Berberis is gradually being pruned considerably in size. The other Berberis in the garden is much more friendly, in that it grows slowly and remains compact.

Are you with me so far? The end result is that I have some spare/empty ground n the garden. I was thinking about growing vegetables in those spaces.
Does the panel know of any easy to grow plants? For instance I thought of trying "early" broad beans, or am I too late to start them?

* A slight exaggeration possibly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2018)

You might start the year with cabbages or lettuce, as they bolt in hot weather. Carrots and radishes do well in cool weather, as do parsnips, but I do feel parsnips are rather a fall crop, you may want them to get a freeze on them before you pick them. Later plants include the ubiquitous tomato, courgette, and other squash. Peppers, while a bit more of a challenge, are also good to try. I'm in the States, though, and I cannot grow anything until March or April.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2018)

Spuds.


----------



## MikeG (9 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Spuds.



Thread winner. Unsurpassable mundanaity.

Righto, Mods, you can close the thread now.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Thread winner. Unsurpassable mundanaity.
> 
> Righto, Mods, you can close the thread now.


There's so much you can do with them though...


Spoiler




View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zjuwh_vt9sk

Or carrots
https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=qu823JdZmQg


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Thread winner. Unsurpassable mundanaity.
> 
> Righto, Mods, you can close the thread now.



Don't put posts like that up without warning people who can't laugh out loud when reading. I nearly sprayed the keyboard with tea...


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Don't put posts like that up without warning people who can't laugh out loud when reading. I nearly sprayed the keyboard with tea...


Why waste tea.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2018)

Scotland has 427 words for snow.


----------



## Threevok (9 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Scotland has 427 words for snow.



and 2 words for "Wrong thread"


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Scotland has 427 words for snow.



Of which less than ten are usable in polite company.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Scotland has 427 words for snow.


I thought that wis fer being grumpy!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> You might start the year with cabbages or lettuce, as they bolt in hot weather. Carrots and radishes do well in cool weather, as do parsnips, but I do feel parsnips are rather a fall crop, you may want them to get a freeze on them before you pick them. Later plants include the ubiquitous tomato, courgette, and other squash. Peppers, while a bit more of a challenge, are also good to try. I'm in the States, though, and I cannot grow anything until March or April.



Now’s the time to plant onions, garlic and if you like spring cut flowers, narcissus (daffodils), tulips, and allium.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Nov 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I have a very few places for unpaid internships.



unpaid......

unliked.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> unpaid......
> 
> unliked.


Unwanted?


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> that is a fantastic cat.



Thank you 

She's very opinionated, has bouts of paranoia and can probably out-punch Mike Tyson, but she's the world to me. 

Oh, and she sounds rather like a small block V8 when she purrs.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2018)

Hobbled around Tesco this morning to pick up milk and a few bits and bobs. Got lucky in the dry goods "green bins" and snagged a large box of Green & Blacks miniatures for £2.75 because someone had tried to open it.

Driving is a touch problematic as I still can't bend my knee properly. That'll be the road rash. I have a lift to the Seal Point Siamese show tomorrow, thank goodness.

As it's Friday, I can't say what I've been doing in the kitchen.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cricket's finished.



huge cricket family here in my family i have an over 50's and an over60s captain in kent


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> huge cricket family here in my family i have an over 50's and an over60s captain in kent


DERICK AND CLIVE


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> huge cricket family here in my family i have an over 50's and an over60s captain in kent


It was a rare away victory for England.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2018)

The first since 2016, I gather... And the first at that particular ground as well, I believe.


----------



## MikeG (9 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> .........As it's Friday, I can't say what I've been doing in the kitchen.




 You have my deepest gratitude.


----------



## colly (9 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> As it's Friday, I can't say what I've been doing in the kitchen.





MikeG said:


> You have my deepest gratitude.




On the contrary...tell us more....tell us all.




Edit: This sounds far from mundane though.


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2018)

I need a very strong drink.


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2018)

I spent most of the afternoon re emulsioning our kitchem


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I need a very strong drink.


I've got lots of beer here but maybe the brandy would better meet your needs right now. It's the top bell.


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2018)

Until twenty minutes ago, the exact location of my 97 year old Mother was not known. Not known by the hospital or hospital transport or A and E, or the Observation ward. The doctor's surgery does not give their out of hours number on their recorded message.

The doctor attended my Mother this morning, and diagnosed pneumonia and called an ambulance to get her to Hospital. That was sort of a shock, but also not unexpected, as she has a chest infection and is very confused. So, ambulance takes her to hospital, and this is where things get completed. Early this evening one ward (not the ward that my Mother was not admitted to) phones me to say that she is on her way home. Several hours and umpty-two phone calls later it turns out she is not at home, not at the hospital and not in hospital transport.  According to the hospital, she was not admitted, and was sent home. There are other complications too boring to detail here.

I think I will stick to strong tea with two sugars thank you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Until twenty minutes ago, the exact location of my 97 year old Mother was not known. Not known by the hospital or hospital transport or A and E, or the Observation ward. The doctor's surgery does not give their out of hours number on their recorded message.
> 
> The doctor attended my Mother this morning, and diagnosed pneumonia and called an ambulance to get her to Hospital. That was sort of a shock, but also not unexpected, as she has a chest infection and is very confused. So, ambulance takes her to hospital, and this is where things get completed. Early this evening one ward (not the ward that my Mother was not admitted to) phones me to say that she is on her way home. Several hours and umpty-two phone calls later it turns out she is not at home, not at the hospital and not in hospital transport.  According to the hospital, she was not admitted, and was sent home. There are other complications too boring to detail here.
> 
> I think I will stick to strong tea with two sugars thank you.


My sympathies. Do you now have any idea where she might be?


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My sympathies. Do you now have any idea where she might be?



She is now home. I spoke to the ambulance man, and her neighbour who saw the ambulance arrive. This is odd, to say the least, considering how seriously ill she was, according to the doctor.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> She is now home. I spoke to the ambulance man, and her neighbour who saw the ambulance arrive. This is odd, to say the least, considering how seriously ill she was, according to the doctor.


That's something at least. Not a lot but something....


----------



## Katherine (9 Nov 2018)

Oh @Speicher! What a nightmare. 
Hope your mother is not as poorly as you feered and you have now had that strong drink .


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2018)

How bizarre @Speicher 

Hope it's all sorted xxx


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> On the contrary...tell us more....tell us all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will reveal all tomorrow - given that there's enough left for tomorrow night as well.


----------



## MikeG (9 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> She is now home. I spoke to the ambulance man, and her neighbour who saw the ambulance arrive. This is odd, to say the least, considering how seriously ill she was, according to the doctor.



Sounds like the hospital may have come to a different conclusion to her doctor. Let's hope they got it right.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Will reveal all tomorrow - given that there's enough left for tomorrow night as well.


I suspect @Reynard may have been in her kitchen again.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I suspect @Reynard may have been in her kitchen again.


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Sounds like the hospital may have come to a different conclusion to her doctor. Let's hope they got it right.



In a nutshell yes. The doctor was very concerned. She was seen in A and E. Pneumonia is a serious long-term condition. I find out more tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I need a very strong drink.


Made from girders(steel is strong).


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2018)

Right, I'm heading off to the Land of Nod.

Early start tomorrow as stewarding at the Seal Point.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Nov 2018)

https://www.thecourier.co.uk/fp/new...ourt-for-stealing-sex-toy-and-custard-creams/


----------



## tyred (9 Nov 2018)

I forgot to buy butter when I went shopping earlier today


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm heading off to the Land of Nod.
> 
> Early start tomorrow as stewarding at the Seal Point.


Via Uncle Nobby's Steamboat?


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It was a rare away victory for England.



DAD IS KENT 60 SCAPTAIN UNLE CLIVE IS 50S CAPTAIN


----------



## colly (9 Nov 2018)

Made this tonight:






If you recognise the character things will be OK.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2018)

Off out on the bike whilst it's dry


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Off out on the bike whilst it's dry




Im off to MK, i know, i know...exhilarating stuff


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Until twenty minutes ago, the exact location of my 97 year old Mother was not known. Not known by the hospital or hospital transport or A and E, or the Observation ward. The doctor's surgery does not give their out of hours number on their recorded message.
> 
> The doctor attended my Mother this morning, and diagnosed pneumonia and called an ambulance to get her to Hospital. That was sort of a shock, but also not unexpected, as she has a chest infection and is very confused. So, ambulance takes her to hospital, and this is where things get completed. Early this evening one ward (not the ward that my Mother was not admitted to) phones me to say that she is on her way home. Several hours and umpty-two phone calls later it turns out she is not at home, not at the hospital and not in hospital transport.  According to the hospital, she was not admitted, and was sent home. There are other complications too boring to detail here.
> 
> I think I will stick to strong tea with two sugars thank you.



My sympathies, thats not nice.


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> She is now home. I spoke to the ambulance man, and her neighbour who saw the ambulance arrive. This is odd, to say the least, considering how seriously ill she was, according to the doctor.



Thats good news, how is she?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> Im off to MK, i know, i know...exhilarating stuff



Think I had the best choice


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Off out on the bike whilst it's dry


What's the weather like ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> In a nutshell yes. The doctor was very concerned. She was seen in A and E. Pneumonia is a serious long-term condition. I find out more tomorrow.


I'm just at the point of getting power or attorney over my mother. I keep hesitating, mostly because I have a bit of a ''use it or lose it'' approach and I fear that she will settle into almost complete dependency on me. Do you have PoA already? It might help you find out what's going on with your mother.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> In a nutshell yes. The doctor was very concerned. She was seen in A and E. Pneumonia is a serious long-term condition. I find out more tomorrow.


I wish you and your mother well.
Pneumonia can just creep up on you without you realising it. 
I had it back in 1990 and had a week in hospital on strong antibiotics. I went off of food and only drank fruit squash drinks. I lost over a sone in weight.


----------



## perplexed (10 Nov 2018)

I've no idea why 'Cleckheaton' just popped into my mind.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2018)

We have sunshine and blue skies at the moment , the storm clouds seem to have passed either side of us.
Feeling a bit tired at the moment. It suddenly came on last night. Too much excitement at getting the tandem.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> I've no idea why 'Cleckheaton' just popped into my mind.


When the temperature here drops below a certain point the thermostat goes ''Click, heat on.''


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> I've no idea why 'Cleckheaton' just popped into my mind.


Well, should you venture forth, they've changed the bus station.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Nov 2018)

I've been stocking up in Yellow Sticker Land today. Ride tomorrow, hopefully not too rainy!


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2018)

Much of my snow of yesterday has melted, due to the bright sunshine. 
Quite cold for this time of year. 
Crows and herring gulls are up and about already.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Nov 2018)

Raining in Leicester


----------



## Speicher (10 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I wish you and your mother well.
> Pneumonia can just creep up on you without you realising it.
> I had it back in 1990 and had a week in hospital on strong antibiotics. I went off of food and only drank fruit squash drinks. I lost over a sone in weight.



She is back home, but very weak. I think that she is too ill to be at home (on her own) but not ill enough to need a hospital bed. I can understand that with limited resources, sometimes the NHS has to make difficult decisions. I am hoping that if my Mother is at home, it would mean there is a bed available for someone much younger, as in your case in 1990. I know that my Mother prefers to be at home.

The problems arose yesterday because they prevaricated over whether she had been admitted, and they did not know where she was. Although her care package had been temporarally suspended, the hospital would not re-instate the care package, because she had not been admitted. The carers would not reinstate the care package because she had been admitted.  Fortunately the emergency dept of Social Services eventually intervened.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2018)

The like for that last paragraph.


----------



## Speicher (10 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> The like for that last paragraph.



You mean the part where Social Services emergency department intervened. Yes, I was going round in circles, and it was the Duty Officer that told the care providers they had to reinstate the care package. Her GP will be informed of this nightmare on Monday. Not so much for my Mother's benefit, but so that the "system" can be looked at more closely. That would only happen if relatives of patients try some conciliatory persuasion.

The PALS may also be contacted. For the benefit of our foreign correspondents, PALS is short for Patients Advisory Liaison Service.


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Nov 2018)

Morrisons delivered our weekly shop this morning, without the ordered red onion which was an essential ingredient in tonights Cottage Pie.
Apparently it was beyond them to substitute this with any other variety, shape or size of onion, so we've had a walk to the Co-op to buy one.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2018)

Had a lovely day stewarding today - with lots of lovely cat cuddles.  My right knee isn't thanking me though. It's kinda owie. 

Supper tonight will be a repeat of last night. Roast pumpkin, feta and lentil filo parcels with sage & onion, slow-cooked barley with wild mushrooms and an assortment of veggies.


----------



## MikeG (10 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> .......Supper tonight will be a repeat of last night. Roast pumpkin, feta and lentil filo parcels with sage & onion, slow-cooked barley with wild mushrooms and an assortment of veggies.



Fine return to culinary form, Reynard. I'm still trying to square that chocolate spread nonsense with a meal like this. Pearl barley I presume? I love it, love it, love it. Pearl barley in a winter casserole or stew (even a broth)...........there's nothing better.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2018)

Yep, pearl barley @MikeG 

I often use it as a substitute for rice. It's particularly good with a stroganoff


----------



## raleighnut (10 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Yep, pearl barley @MikeG
> 
> I often use it as a substitute for rice. It's particularly good with a stroganoff


Pearl barley


----------



## MikeG (10 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Pearl barley



Philistine! 

I'll have yours........


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2018)

When there's pearl barley in your soup do you fish them out first and eat them, throw them away or save them for last? (I leave them till last )


----------



## MikeG (10 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> When there's pearl barley in your soup do you fish them out first and eat them, throw them away or save them for last? (I leave them till last )



Density is the key. You need an optimum density, which can be controlled by eating just a hint of the pearl barley as you go, leaving lots to the end. You don't want to have just wet pearl barley left at the end, either, so you are continually assessing if the ratio of remnant pearl barley to liquid and other items such as lumps of chicken or whatever is optimal. Years and years of practise goes into getting stuff like this just right.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Nov 2018)

Just thought i'd mention that it was 15 years ago yesterday since i went to my first Accrington Stanley game and 2 years ago yesterday since i broke my leg.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Density is the key. You need an optimum density, which can be controlled by eating just a hint of the pearl barley as you go, leaving lots to the end. You don't want to have just wet pearl barley left at the end, either, so you are continually assessing if the ratio of remnant pearl barley to liquid and other items such as lumps of chicken or whatever is optimal. Years and years of practise goes into getting stuff like this just right.


A thoroughly coherent exposition of balanced barley consumption. If only politics made as much sense.


----------



## Katherine (10 Nov 2018)

Pearl barley in a winter casserole


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Nov 2018)

I'm thinking of buying a bright orange track suit. What do you reckon?


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Pearl barley in a winter casserole


Aw,i'd love a bowl of that Katherine! Do you put lamb's neck end in for the meat?

Edit...Just realised,you said casserole not broth.


----------



## Speicher (10 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Pearl barley in a winter casserole



Is that instead of, or as well as, dumplings?


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Nov 2018)

Barley should only ever be served combined with hops, water and yeast. 



Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking of buying a bright orange track suit. What do you reckon?
> 
> 
> View attachment 438040
> View attachment 438041



Looks good, go for it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Barley should only ever be served combined with hops, water and yeast.
> /QUOTE]
> Preferably roasted


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Looks good, go for it.


Seriously? I won't look a bit Jimmy Savilleish will i?


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Seriously? I won't look a bit Jimmy Savilleish will i?



I've never met you, so I don't know what you look like, but as long as you dont combine it with a load of blingy jewellery it should be ok


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking of buying a bright orange track suit. What do you reckon?
> 
> 
> View attachment 438040
> View attachment 438041



If you're going to go for that colour, might I suggest you get a proban one and go motorsport marshalling instead?


----------



## Katherine (10 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Aw,i'd love a bowl of that Katherine! Do you put lamb's neck end in for the meat?
> 
> Edit...Just realised,you said casserole not broth.


Good in both. Lamb would be my first choice.



Speicher said:


> Is that instead of, or as well as, dumplings?


Well, now that you have suggested it, it will have to be, as well as, next time.

Unfortunately, It will have to wait. One-handed cooking is quite limiting.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Fine return to culinary form, Reynard. I'm still trying to square that chocolate spread nonsense with a meal like this. Pearl barley I presume? I love it, love it, love it. Pearl barley in a winter casserole or stew (even a broth)...........there's nothing better.


Three words-
*Deep Fried Turkey.*


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Three words-
> *Deep Fried Turkey.*


Shop(near me) that had that all year round, recently shut for the last time.


----------



## MikeG (10 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking of buying a bright orange track suit. What do you reckon?.........[/ATTACH]



No Accy. Just no.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Shop(near me) that had that all year round, recently shut for the last time.


Sorry to hear that. I go to a restaurant called The Cracker Barrel, a chain of restaurants, actually, always near the Interstate Highways it seems, and they serve it this time of year in a southern style black pepper batter.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sorry to hear that. I go to a restaurant called The Cracker Barrel, a chain of restaurants, actually, always near the Interstate Highways it seems, and they serve it this time of year in a southern style black pepper batter.


It'll not be missed, except when the pubs are kicking out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> It'll not be missed, except when the pubs are kicking out.


When the pubs are kicking out, you need a calzone.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> When the pubs are kicking out, you need a calzone.


a beerathome works.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2018)

Time for some miles see y'all later


----------



## raleighnut (11 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> When there's pearl barley in your soup do you fish them out first and eat them, throw them away or save them for last? (I leave them till last )





MikeG said:


> Density is the key. You need an optimum density, which can be controlled by eating just a hint of the pearl barley as you go, leaving lots to the end. You don't want to have just wet pearl barley left at the end, either, so you are continually assessing if the ratio of remnant pearl barley to liquid and other items such as lumps of chicken or whatever is optimal. Years and years of practise goes into getting stuff like this just right.



I don't put Pearl Barley in soup I make.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking of buying a bright orange track suit. What do you reckon?
> 
> 
> View attachment 438040
> View attachment 438041


You are correct ! It is bright orange.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2018)

Morning. There is a patch of clear blue sky here surrounded by storm clouds at the moment.

I'm feeling like I've been kicked all over and feeling a bit woozy. I don't know if I have caught something or if it was the expected side effects of the treatment kicking in.

Ooh! There is a top of a storm cloud being lit up bright orange by the rising sun!


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Nov 2018)

Its clear skies here but it is very wet out..need to do some exercise today as my back is stiff.
Not sure what yet


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2018)

My wife just showed me a clip of somebody carving objects out of pencil lead. 

You wouldn't half be frustrated if half way through it snapped!


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> No Accy. Just no.


Maybe just the jacket then?


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just showed me a clip of somebody carving objects out of pencil lead.
> 
> You wouldn't half be frustrated if half way through it snapped!


You must have to have perfect vision to be able to see the thing so close up. Speaking of which, one of the arms fell my reading glasses the other day. I tried to put the tiny screw back into the tiny hole but it's difficult when you need the glasses you're attempting to fix,to fix the glasses,if you know what i mean


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles see y'all later



Well only did 23 miles as the heavens opened after 10 miles


----------



## gaijintendo (11 Nov 2018)

I don't have a poppy! Eeek!


----------



## Speicher (11 Nov 2018)

gaijintendo said:


> I don't have a poppy! Eeek!



Neither do I. It is a meaningful symbol, not a requirement by law.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2018)

Couldn't you just make one with some fabric and a pipe cleaner?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> You must have to have perfect vision to be able to see the thing so close up. Speaking of which, one of the arms fell my reading glasses the other day. I tried to put the tiny screw back into the tiny hole but it's difficult when you need the glasses you're attempting to fix,to fix the glasses,if you know what i mean


Almost a dilemma, there. A very spiritual problem.
Are you needing to become a screw in search of the arm of the glasses, or do you need to become more accepting, as the arm of the glasses, of the hardware?


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2018)

I have a Poppy.







Plus I got given a purple one to wear yesterday while stewarding at the Seal Point.


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2018)

I'm not sure what it says about my culinary skills but I've managed to burn my oven chips


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Nov 2018)

Had a nice mtb session, then popped to Rutland cycles where the good lady cancelled her new 2019 specialized levo electric hardtail and bought a new specialized fsr levo carbon comp fattie full susser ..got a fantastic deal.
It was in the black friday sale, and then got another £425 off!! What a bike..
Pick it up next week instead of next year..


I seem to have acquired a Trek Powerfly 4 electric mtb...


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2018)

tyred said:


> I'm not sure what it says about my culinary skills but I've managed to burn my* oven chips*


That's where you went wrong.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2018)

T minus two days to see if the defendants will come up with a reasonable offer. Not confident after 3 flipping years.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> T minus two days to see if the defendants will come up with a reasonable offer. Not confident after 3 flipping years.


Got close to that myself. Wheel clamp if you want one.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Got close to that myself. Wheel clamp if you want one.


If the claim ever gets sorted I may take you up on that, or even funnier, leave a giant pair of comedy glasses on his car and say 'use these next time'. From the cyclist you ran over


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> If the claim ever gets sorted I may take you up on that.


It will get sorted, don't let them beat you down.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> It will get sorted, don't let them beat you down.



Ha ha, you caught my post before the edit... I see a shiney new bike (or two) if it gets sorted, as I need to rebuild the rideable bike stock up, as 3 road bikes arent used (OK 1 on a turbo).


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2018)

Best wishes, @fossyant , hope justice is done in the end.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2018)

Our living room door squeaks.


----------



## roadrash (12 Nov 2018)

the light no longer works in my fridge...


----------



## perplexed (12 Nov 2018)

I've just plugged a USB lead into the computer.

I got it the right way up the first time...


----------



## MikeG (12 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> I've just plugged a USB lead into the computer.
> 
> I got it the right way up the first time...



Impossible.


----------



## mybike (12 Nov 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I think I've finally worked out how to provide a vast supply of electricity to my Centre For International World Domination.


----------



## mybike (12 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have gained about four square yards of garden.
> 
> There was a very old tree that an arbar orbor tree surgeon worked on for over three or four years, but it succumbed to honey fungus and there was a danger that large branches would fall on someone's head. The stump, approximately thirty inches in diameter has finally rotted, and the ground is now diggable.
> 
> ...



The previous owners have planted a number of conifers, one is simply too big and I want it out, two others are heading in the same direction. There is also a yew, and with small grandchildren....

Not sure where would be suitable for a vegetable garden.

Have you thought of carrots?


----------



## postman (12 Nov 2018)

i was up at 6-20 this morning,A shower was planned then some brekkiie and at 7-30 a walk down to the Doctors to see the Diabetic Nurse for my results.Trying NOT to wake Mrs Postman buti did,i told her i was going to the Docs incase she had forgotten,only for her to tell me my appointment is at 8-00 on WEDNESDAY .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2018)

roadrash said:


> the light no longer works in my fridge...


How do you know that it doesn't work the other way now?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2018)

Oooh! It is nice and sunny here.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Nov 2018)

Talking to a neighbour last night,he told me he's taking his Labrador (Stupid thing that jumps up at you and bounces round in circles) to some 'dog therapy' pool today. He says it'll 'burn off some of that energy she has' and 'she'll be able to go for a swim in the sea'. I asked if it was wise to let a dog swim in the sea,seeing as it could be swept out and drown. 'No she'll be safe enough,my wife's got a life saver certificate from the 1970's' he replied. Somehow i can't see this frail 70 odd year old woman(also has poor vision) being able to do a David Hasselhoff Baywatch type rescue if needed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2018)

mybike said:


> Have you thought of carrots?



Not on a regular basis.

Chocolate, yes, Marmite on toast, certainly, but carrots, not so much.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Somehow i can't see this frail 70 odd year old woman(also has poor vision) being able to do a David Hasselhoff Baywatch type rescue if needed.



Maybe she identifies as a 25 year old?

On the other hand animals are generally more sensible than humans when it comes to danger and limits, so I suspect you'll be bounced at more...


----------



## Speicher (12 Nov 2018)

mybike said:


> The previous owners have planted a number of conifers, one is simply too big and I want it out, two others are heading in the same direction. There is also a yew, and with small grandchildren....
> 
> Not sure where would be suitable for a vegetable garden.
> 
> Have you thought of carrots?



Yes, I have thought of carrots, with coriander in soup. 

Do they need to be in a raised bed to avoid carrot fly, or is there a companion plant to deter them?


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Nov 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Raining in Leicester


Chapeau! to you Sir...your Mundanity is strong today!


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not on a regular basis.
> 
> Chocolate, yes, Marmite on toast, certainly, but carrots, not so much.


Where can I buy seeds for a chocolate plant? Save me buying so much later on.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I have thought of carrots, with coriander in soup.
> 
> Do they need to be in a raised bed to avoid carrot fly, or is there a companion plant to deter them?


Alliums. Onions leeks, chives. Don't raise carrots in the same place every year.


----------



## Speicher (12 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Alliums. Onions leeks, chives. Don't raise carrots in the same place every year.



Carrots and onions sound like a good idea, and broad beans. That will enough for my first year I think.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> so I suspect you'll be bounced at more...



The dog's friendly enough,just daft. Mind you,the owner has it on a long lead so it's able to get close to you while you're talking to him. He should keep it away from you, as it just lunges up and puts its manky paws on you. Then he says 'stop that! What have i told you about jumping up'? Like the stupid thing's going to say 'Oh yeah,i forgot. Silly me'!


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> The dog's friendly enough,just daft. Mind you,the owner has it on a long lead so it's able to get close to you while you're talking to him. He should keep it away from you, as it just lunges up and puts its manky paws on you. Then he says 'stop that! What have i told you about jumping up'? Like the stupid thing's going to say 'Oh yeah,i forgot. Silly me'!





Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking of buying a bright orange track suit. What do you reckon?
> 
> 
> View attachment 438040
> View attachment 438041



Aaarg...

I reckon that tracksuit should keep most animals well away. Go for it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Aaarg...
> 
> I reckon that tracksuit should keep most animals well away. Go for it.


Maybe just the top and the claret bottoms instead of the fluoro' orange ones?







But then it wouldn't be a track suit,as a suit has to have matching jacket and pants. Decisions decisions!


----------



## MikeG (12 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Maybe just the top and the claret bottoms instead of the fluoro' orange ones?........



Accy.......I've told you before. *NO*!


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Nov 2018)

Very nice day, done loads of gardening at work, well I say gardening,I mean trimming bushes hedges and clearing leaves..mild with a warm ISH breeze


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2018)

I'm having a kitchen day today... 

Cream of mushroom and garlic soup (will pop some barley in it as well), and pork sausagemeat meatballs in a roast tomato, onion and pancetta sauce.

All I need to do is put a pan of spaghetti on later and grate some parmesan and provolone picante. I have some lovely bronze die spaghetti that I picked up on YS because it wasn't being stocked anymore. Paid 17p per half kilo packet. Let's just say that I... kind of... cleaned them out...


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2018)

Oh yeah, and thanks to Lexi, I'm playing "hunt the mouse parts" around the house. I've already stepped on a severed head and a back leg. In different rooms.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Nov 2018)

roadrash said:


> the light no longer works in my fridge...



Perhaps it only comes on when the door is closed.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Cream of mushroom and garlic soup



I want. I really want.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Perhaps it only comes on when the door is closed.



Schrödinger's fridge light.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2018)

I've just seen an add for cast iron radiators. I wonder if they do alibi's as well?


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Nov 2018)

A house on the main road is trimmed up for Christmas, they normally start early but not normally this early.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I want. I really want.



Join me for lunch tomorrow, then? Not sure a trebuchet delivery would work terribly well with soup...


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Join me for lunch tomorrow, then? Not sure a trebuchet delivery would work terribly well with soup...


Use a stainless steel flask?


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Use a stainless steel flask?



Not great when the only one you have is usually used for peppermint tea...


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Not great when the only one you have is usually used for peppermint tea...


Clean it right/properly and there should be no taint.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Not great when the only one you have is usually used for peppermint tea...



i cannot make it from the far south coast. could we try the trebuchet? i'll keep my gob open.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> i cannot make it from the far south coast. could we try the trebuchet? i'll keep my gob open.



I'll try...  You might get mushroom soup rain, though...


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Clean it right/properly and there should be no taint.



Mint is surprisingly pervasive.


----------



## MikeG (12 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> ............peppermint tea...



Oxymoron alert.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'll try...  You might get mushroom soup rain, though...




pretty sure that's as long as it's still warm i wouldn't care.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Oxymoron alert.



Have you tried peppermint and licorice? I highly recommend it,


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> A house on the main road is trimmed up for Christmas, they normally start early but not normally this early.


Do we have a ''Your bike in front of Christmas decorations'' thread? I may pop off to east Greenwich where there used to be a street decoration battle, and if fruitful, I'll launch a thread. Unless you get there first...in which case you win!


----------



## Katherine (12 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do we have a ''Your bike in front of Christmas decorations'' thread? I may pop off to east Greenwich where there used to be a street decoration battle, and if fruitful, I'll launch a thread. Unless you get there first...in which case you win!


Yes we do, hang on I'll link it...


----------



## Katherine (12 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Yes we do, hang on I'll link it...


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/festive-themes-including-a-bike.227688/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/festive-themes-including-a-bike.227688/


I've bounced the thread back up....


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Nov 2018)

A house on the corner next from my parish church is always a showpiece. If the weather cooperates, I'll try and get some of the foundling fleet out there for the festivities. But this house just rotates through the holidays, spreading the joy of whatever season.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> A house on the corner next from my parish church is always a showpiece. If the weather cooperates, I'll try and get some of the foundling fleet out there for the festivities. But this house just rotates through the holidays, spreading the joy of whatever season.



I'd have thought a rotating house would be quite an attraction as it is, without adding decorations.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2018)

I need a shave.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Have you tried peppermint and licorice? I highly recommend it,




Drinking coffee after cleaning your teeth....all i can taste is licorice? Is this the same for everyone?
Or am i the only person with a taste bud anomaly


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Nov 2018)

Riding to work today on a E- mtb.. As the wife has ordered a new one, i spent a couple of hrs last night altering the Trek for me to ride it.
It may help with fatigue as i did 22000 steps yesterday clearing leaves and my normal duties ..
So hopefully the 14 miles cycling should be a bit easier.
Plus i want to stop my van use as much as i can.

I still think its cheating


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> A house on the corner next from my parish church is always a showpiece. If the weather cooperates, I'll try and get some of the foundling fleet out there for the festivities. But this house just rotates through the holidays, spreading the joy of whatever season.


Ooh! That's fancy! Can you choose which room has the sunshine throughout the day?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> Drinking coffee after cleaning your teeth....all i can taste is licorice? Is this the same for everyone?
> Or am i the only person with a taste bud anomaly


It doesn't affect me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need a shave.



Shaved.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Nov 2018)

Well it's still taken me 29 mins to bike to work.
I'm still sweaty but that was interesting.
If you keep over 15 mph it's all you and I did a lot of the way.
Good head wind, I'm not shattered.
E-bikes love em or hate em it's the future I'm afraid


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> Well it's still taken me 29 mins to bike to work.
> I'm still sweaty but that was interesting.
> If you keep over 15 mph it's all you and I did a lot of the way.
> Good head wind, I'm not shattered.
> E-bikes love em or hate em it's the future I'm afraid



Eldest Son's employer deal only in E-Bikes now, because Stuttgart is hilly and has lots of wealthy people. On the other hand it means there are more Bakfietsen and similar as people find they can use them on hill easily. 

Also, the people (locally) who are getting E-Bikes are the sort that will very quickly make a lot of noise if they don't like the bike infrastructure, which is poor in Stuttgart, so hopefully that'll make a difference too...

I don't think Ebikes will feature in my future, but hopefully I'll be benefiting from them indirectly...


----------



## MikeG (13 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Have you tried peppermint and licorice? I highly recommend it,



I'm sure it's delightful.......









......but it ain't tea.


----------



## MikeG (13 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> .........Or am i the only person with a taste bud anomaly



I have anosmia (no sense of smell), so food tastes rather different for me than for most.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> Well it's still taken me 29 mins to bike to work.
> I'm still sweaty but that was interesting.
> If you keep over 15 mph it's all you and I did a lot of the way.
> Good head wind, I'm not shattered.
> E-bikes love em or hate em it's the future I'm afraid


It would be good if they made an attachment so that you use your electric drill to power your bike.


----------



## MikeG (13 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> .........I still think its cheating



It is.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It would be good if they made an attachment so that you use your electric drill to power your bike.



You'd need one heck of an extension chord.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2018)

£ 42,000 for a pair of trainers! 


I bet they'll still smell like a dead rat after a while.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2018)

Minor logistical project this morning as we needed to get the bike frame we're working on to my work so the resident metalworker can braze on lugs for gear shifters on the bottom bar.

Elder Son and I were going into Stuttgart at about the same time, but as I cycle to the tram stop and don't have a travel card for that bit, whereas he, the stinker, has a card for all of Stuttgart and region because he's officially a student and therefore takes the bus, he carried the frame for the first bit, we travelled together to the main station, then I took the frame onto the bus and he caught the train to bike building school. Still not sure how we'll get it back, but I'm sure we'll think of something.

Incidentally, if anyone has a bike with levers on the bottom bar and can measure the distance from headset to levers, even roughly, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2018)

I've just been given a set of drop handlebars by someone I know, with a sticker (in English) saying "Important! Always wear a protective Helmet!"

Elder Son's comment: "What? even on the bog?"


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Eldest Son's employer deal only in E-Bikes now, because Stuttgart is hilly and has lots of wealthy people. On the other hand it means there are more Bakfietsen and similar as people find they can use them on hill easily.
> 
> Also, the people (locally) who are getting E-Bikes are the sort that will very quickly make a lot of noise if they don't like the bike infrastructure, which is poor in Stuttgart, so hopefully that'll make a difference too...
> 
> I don't think Ebikes will feature in my future, but hopefully I'll be benefiting from them indirectly...




The cost is very prohibitive.
As a decent bike with ok parts will set the average Joe back maybe £350-1000
The E-bikes are a big investment.
The wife's new E-bike is the most we've ever paid for a bike.

In fact 3 of my bikes would still be cheaper.
And one of them is a high end carbon full Susser!!

Insurance could be interesting with the higher rrp


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2018)

The sun is shining brightly here and the sky is blue but my head is still foggy!


Odd that !


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The sun is shining brightly here and the sky is blue but my head is still foggy!
> 
> 
> Odd that !



Stunning day in Peterborough, beautiful Autumn day


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2018)

Trying to understand side effects of medicines given to clients.

Bored.

This is why we have Ergotherapists: so people like me don't need to learn this stuff...


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! That's fancy! Can you choose which room has the sunshine throughout the day?


No, but they have an old summer kitchen or other outbuilding which stores all their decorations. I once looked at the house next door, as it was for sale, but GA GF vers.8.1 (now Mrs. GA) nixed the idea. Houses in that area are quite small and dated.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Minor logistical project this morning as we needed to get the bike frame we're working on to my work so the resident metalworker can braze on lugs for gear shifters on the bottom bar.
> 
> Elder Son and I were going into Stuttgart at about the same time, but as I cycle to the tram stop and don't have a travel card for that bit, whereas he, the stinker, has a card for all of Stuttgart and region because he's officially a student and therefore takes the bus, he carried the frame for the first bit, we travelled together to the main station, then I took the frame onto the bus and he caught the train to bike building school. Still not sure how we'll get it back, but I'm sure we'll think of something.
> 
> Incidentally, if anyone has a bike with levers on the bottom bar and can measure the distance from headset to levers, even roughly, I'd appreciate it.


@Andy in Germany , 4", or 10.16cm, from base of headtube to the center of shifter boss, on a survey of three bicycles, all of which are large, but it seems quite a normal spacing.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It would be good if they made an attachment so that you use your electric drill to power your bike.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z8dFlVNrY8


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2018)

Lovely  day here.

Spent the morning photographing the new CP fosters. And got to cuddle some three week old kittens. 

Not feeling very well though. And my right knee really hurts.


----------



## Katherine (13 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> And my right knee really hurts.


Have you had the knee checked?


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm sure it's delightful.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give it a go.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> Drinking coffee after cleaning your teeth....all i can taste is licorice? Is this the same for everyone?
> Or am i the only person with a taste bud anomaly



No idea on that, I give it a good while after brushing before have anything other than water.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2018)

Name the band


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Have you had the knee checked?



Yes. It's just bruising and road rash.

But it didn't enjoy an encounter with two bouncy miniature schnauzers this morning.


----------



## MikeG (13 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Give it a go.



I don't do hot soft drinks, thanks. I drink tea.


----------



## MikeG (13 Nov 2018)

Twelve weeks ago I ordered 4 keyed-alike sash locks for my house. I was told it would take 3 to 4 weeks. They arrived today. There was a false alarm 4 or 5 weeks ago when 2 turned up, but obviously I rejected those because there is no chance of the other 2 then working with the same key. Today in the builders merchant, they gave me those 2 mis-delivered locks _gratis_, as well as knocking a chunk off my bill for the 4, due to them being so late, and this evening, on a whim, I tried the key from the "two" in one of the "four"............and blow me if it didn't fit!! Now I have 6 keyed-alike sash locks, so some of my outbuildings are going to get altered locking arrangements, and my key ring will get less bulky.

Well, when I say less bulky........the inner front door is 3 inches thick, and will have a surface mounted lock-box, taking it to about 4-1/2" thick, so I am going to need over-length keys. Our key will look like it could open a church door.


----------



## MikeG (13 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> .........Name* the *band.........



Pink Floyd, of course. Why do you ask?


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2018)

Still feeling bleurgh.

Off to console myself with a plate of spaghetti and meatballs. And maybe a chocolate eclair or two afterwards. It's that kind of a day...


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Pink Floyd, of course. Why do you ask?


My memory of seeing Floyd live is that I can't remember seeing them live


----------



## MikeG (13 Nov 2018)

As to the original question, here are a few options:

-The Suspiciously Clean Wheel Band
-Fallen Leaves
-Hazel and her Twig Band
-Dead Flowers
-Mossy McMossface and the Symbiotics
-Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2018)

1 of the above may be correct


----------



## MikeG (13 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> 1 of the above may be correct



Actually, 2 of them are real bands.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> As to the original question, here are a few options:
> 
> -The Suspiciously Clean Wheel Band
> -Fallen Leaves
> ...


-Rotten Pumpkin


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2018)

I've just come back from a re enactment of the end of the First World War celebration in the town. My wife and I dressed in period style costumes, I was a wounded soldier and my wife was a nurse. As it was a bit cold out I put my jacket on over my costume and happened to look into a mirror. We both laughed as I looked like Jeremy Corbyn!  When we got to the gathering I spotted somebody who looked like John Major! I didn't know it was a guess the politician evening!


----------



## mybike (13 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Accy.......I've told you before. *NO*!



Accy, don't take any notice of the fashion nazis, make a statement.


----------



## MikeG (13 Nov 2018)

mybike said:


> Accy, don't take any notice of the fashion nazis, make a statement.



Yeah, but that statement doesn't have to be "I'm colourblind and have no taste".


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yeah, but that statement doesn't have to be "I'm colourblind and have no taste".



Unless you're a motorsport marshal. Then, bright orange is de rigeur as it doesn't clash with any of the signal flags...


----------



## MikeG (13 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Unless you're a motorsport marshal.........



.........or a prisoner in the USA.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Unless you're a motorsport marshal. Then, bright orange is de rigeur as it doesn't clash with any of the signal flags...


Or a ''You've been Tango'd'' advert.


----------



## mybike (13 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yeah, but that statement doesn't have to be "I'm colourblind and have no taste".



Ssshhh



MikeG said:


> .........or a prisoner in the USA.



Or a prisoner not in the USA.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Nov 2018)

I have high hopes for this batch of chicken stock. I really went to town with the Hannibal Lecter bone shears.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2018)

I have been doing some late night work on my applique project.

Irritatingly, while I have silvery grey embroidery cotton, it's not enough to do what I need to do with it, (laurel wreath *and* the chequered border) and because it's an old, discontinued type, I won't be able to match it. So will have to go and find an alternative, as it's the one colour (other than black) that I will need in a fair quantity.

Drat.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I have high hopes for this batch of chicken stock. I really went to town with the Hannibal Lecter bone shears.
> View attachment 438633


I got a pair of bone scissors from a hospital a few years ago.

Question for you.
1kg of mercury, ideas on usage.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Question for you. 1kg of mercury, ideas on usage.



Hats.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> I got a pair of bone scissors from a hospital a few years ago.
> 
> Question for you.
> 1kg of mercury, ideas on usage.


I'd hang on to it. It's very hard to get hold of these days and it's bound to increase in value. I'm not sure that it's as dangerous as some believe, unless you are exposed to the stuff frequently. My father-in-law was a buyer for ICI. He once paddled across a giant vat of mercury, sitting upright on his bum and using his hands as paddles. No harm done apart from horrendously itchy bits below the waste for a couple of days afterwards.

(It's quite fun to play with a small amount in the palm of your hand BTW.)


----------



## slowmotion (14 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Hats.


Mad idea.


----------



## Speicher (14 Nov 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Mad idea.



She's brim full of ideas about hats. There's a mill in her town.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Hats.


They'd just "run" off your head!


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> She's brim full of ideas about hats. There's a mill in her town.


There's one or two here. 
The last milliners closed a good few years ago though.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

Anyone on Vodafone PAYG?

Posted elsewhere on here, but I'll be going on the answering time.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Nov 2018)

Have fun @classic33.....
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvVaaZ21C44[/media]


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2018)

Morning from Poshhire east and today is bacon bap day  and they only cost a quid


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Nov 2018)

This hotel bed was surprisingly lumpy, so I'm hoping they'll redeem themselves with the 'all you can eat'* breakfast.


* - apparently this is an offer, not a challenge...


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Twelve weeks ago I ordered 4 keyed-alike sash locks for my house. I was told it would take 3 to 4 weeks. They arrived today. There was a false alarm 4 or 5 weeks ago when 2 turned up, but obviously I rejected those because there is no chance of the other 2 then working with the same key. Today in the builders merchant, they gave me those 2 mis-delivered locks _gratis_, as well as knocking a chunk off my bill for the 4, due to them being so late, and this evening, on a whim, I tried the key from the "two" in one of the "four"............and blow me if it didn't fit!! Now I have 6 keyed-alike sash locks, so some of my outbuildings are going to get altered locking arrangements, and my key ring will get less bulky.
> 
> Well, when I say less bulky........the inner front door is 3 inches thick, and will have a surface mounted lock-box, taking it to about 4-1/2" thick, so I am going to need over-length keys. Our key will look like it could open a church door.


Does that mean that your key will unlock any of those type of locks ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> This hotel bed was surprisingly lumpy, so I'm hope they'll redeem themselves with the 'all you can eat'* breakfast.
> 
> 
> * - apparently this is an offer, not a challenge...



Do 'all you can eat' hotels have much experience of cyclists?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> I got a pair of bone scissors from a hospital a few years ago.
> 
> Question for you.
> 1kg of mercury, ideas on usage.


Dentists used to use it in amalgam. 
A very long thermometer?
Barometer?
Gold plating or gilding?


----------



## MikeG (14 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Does that mean that your key will unlock any of those type of locks ?



No. It just means they made 6 the same.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2018)

Don't panic! I've put the dustbin out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Don't panic! I've put the dustbin out.



Phew... 

Okay, as you were everyone.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Nov 2018)

Nice out..just treated all the moss at work...it's a bumper year


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Do 'all you can eat' hotels have much experience of cyclists?



Surely the farther you cycle, the bigger the breakfast? 

Anyway, I'm happy to report that the breakfast was entirely adequate.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Do 'all you can eat' hotels have much experience of cyclists?



Surely the farther you cycle, the bigger the breakfast? 

Anyway, I'm happy to report that the breakfast was entirely adequate.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Surely the farther you cycle, the bigger the breakfast?
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy to report that the breakfast was entirely adequate.


Adequate in quantity or quality?


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Adequate in quantity or quality?



Adequate in all aspects. 

In even more mundane news, my fitness tracker reports it was a 0.3km walk from my room to the restaurant. I should have had another slice of toast to offset that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Surely the farther you cycle, the bigger the breakfast?



That's the bit I was wondering about: Hotels may not be set up for the sheer volume of food a hungry cyclist can consume.

As an aside, in Japan 'all you can eat' buffet meals are called 'Viking' meals, except that most Japanese can't pronounce the 'V' substituting it with a 'B' instead.

When I first went I got all excited thinking I could go for a ride. No luck...


----------



## perplexed (14 Nov 2018)

I've been out on the moors today for 8 hours.

I've got wind burn.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2018)

I've spent the day (mostly) sewing, puttering about in the kitchen and moving a bit of firewood about.

I can start to bend my right knee now - which makes life a heck of a lot easier. And I no longer look like a panda's purple cousin.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> I've been out on the moors today for 8 hours.
> 
> I've got wind burn.


Been told it's all in the mind.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2018)

Our living room door still squeaks.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our living room door still squeaks.


It's a mouse on the loose.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> It's a mouse on the loose.



If it's a mouse, it's clearly trying to sing opera from the tone.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> If it's a mouse, it's clearly trying to sing opera from the tone.



Klingon or Narn opera?


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Klingon or Narn opera?


It'll be wanting to klingon to what it's got.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dhDfuv4JmSM


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2018)

Unless, of course, you want to own 500,000 shares in a Spoo ranch...


----------



## perplexed (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Been told it's all in the mind.



Wot, the burn or the moors?

Deffo got red cheeks*






* of the facial variety before anyone asks!


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> Wot, the burn or the moors?
> 
> Deffo got red cheeks*
> 
> ...


The burn.
And where else would you expect to have red cheeks?


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Unless, of course, you want to own 500,000 shares in a Spoo ranch...


What they worth?


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> What they worth?



Well, given Londo's reaction, not as much as one would like...


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

The recipe:

1/2 pound purple potatoes 
1/2 non-purple potatoes (results will vary depending on how starchy or waxy the potato is, but that’s up to the cook’s preference) 
1 egg 1 cup of flour
1/4 cup butter garlic 
1 teaspoon thyme OR 1 tablespoon crumbled Gorgonzola

https://www.tor.com/2009/04/19/science-fiction-cuisine-the-spoo-elevating-moment/


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> The recipe:
> 
> 1/2 pound purple potatoes
> 1/2 non-purple potatoes (results will vary depending on how starchy or waxy the potato is, but that’s up to the cook’s preference)
> ...



Hmm... But in "Dining on Babylon 5", Spoo is scallop-based...


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Hmm... But in "Dining on Babylon 5", Spoo is scallop-based...


From an underwater ranch I take it.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> From an underwater ranch I take it.



Possibly... Although the substitute is considered more Human-safe. Eating Spoo, especially chilled, has an explosive effect on Humans.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Possibly... Although the substitute is considered more Human-safe. Eating Spoo, especially chilled, has an explosive effect on Humans.


Once in a lifetime meal then, for humans.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Once in a lifetime meal then, for humans.



Not that sort of explosive...  More of the lavatorial kind. 

Although as Ivanova says "No BOOM today, BOOM tomorrow. There's always a BOOM tomorrow..."


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2018)

And it's time for bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Not that sort of explosive...  More of the lavatorial kind.
> 
> Although as Ivanova says "No BOOM today, BOOM tomorrow. There's always a BOOM tomorrow..."


I was thinking more of having eaten it once, you'd not want to risk it again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> I got a pair of bone scissors from a hospital a few years ago.
> 
> Question for you.
> 1kg of mercury, ideas on usage.


Could be more than a kilogram by the end of the week, I believe they are having a meeting about the kilogram.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 438554
> 
> 
> Name the band


Jethro Tull.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Could be more than a kilogram by the end of the week, I believe they are having a meeting about the kilogram.


Thought they'd sorted that out.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2018)

There is a strange man stood outside the " Aviator " having a smoke


----------



## perplexed (15 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> The burn.
> And where else would you expect to have red cheeks?



Perhaps best to ask a certain footballer who was in the news a few years ago regarding his alleged visits to a certain lady...


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2018)

Morning. I have to pick up my glasses today.


Field glasses! !


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Nov 2018)

Wow, absolutely boiled on the way to work, wierd weather we're having atm


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2018)

There was a dustbin lorry infront of the bus today, right were we had roadworks.

I was seven minutes later than usual for work.

The Bus was also very full.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Nov 2018)

I wasn't going to mention it but i suppose i could do discretely on here. It's my 58th birthday today.


----------



## postman (15 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wasn't going to mention it but i suppose i could do discretely on here. It's my 58th birthday today.




Well let me be this first to say Happy Birthday old mate.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Nov 2018)

Aw,thanks Mr Postman!


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2018)

Appy Birthday Accy !


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> Appy Birthday Accy !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2018)

I was wondering if some old steel tubing that kept sheep or goats in could be classed as butted?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wasn't going to mention it but i suppose i could do discretely on here. It's my 58th birthday today.


Happy Birthday !


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Nov 2018)

Me and Petula have emailed each other with our congrats.

https://en.mediamass.net/people/petula-clark/birthday.html

She's the only person i've known(about) with the same date as mine,apart from the old mate of mine who sadly died over 5 years ago.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Happy Birthday !


----------



## mybike (15 Nov 2018)

My daughter has enquired whether she should paint her floor boards military grey or ocean grey.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Nov 2018)

mybike said:


> My daughter has enquired whether she should paint her floor boards military grey or ocean grey.
> 
> View attachment 438836


What colour will the carpet be?


----------



## mybike (15 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I have to pick up my glasses today.
> 
> 
> Field glasses! !



Well that'll be a spectacle.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wasn't going to mention it but i suppose i could do discretely on here. It's my 58th birthday today.



Happy birthday! Why not celebrate with a !!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2018)

The bin's been emptied and returned to its proper position. I had to go down and check it had actually been emptied.


----------



## mybike (15 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wasn't going to mention it but i suppose i could do discretely on here. It's my 58th birthday today.


Happy birthday lad.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The bin's been emptied and returned to its proper position. I had to go down and check it had actually been emptied.


Our bin men like to leave the emptied wheelie bin in the centre of your drive when they know you’re out so that you have to move it before you can park your car. They do it every time. I suppose everyone has to get their rocks off somehow.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Nov 2018)

mybike said:


> Happy birthday lad.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Happy birthday! Why not celebrate with a !!


Too  and too !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2018)

I'm trying out my new glasses.

Ooh! You've gone all blurry!

Need to get used to which part to look through.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2018)

A Sparrowhawk just flew over being mobbed by a load of tiny birds.


----------



## Speicher (15 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm trying out my new glasses.
> 
> Ooh! You've gone all blurry!
> 
> Need to get used to which part to look through.



That is a spectocular mistake.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2018)

Happy Birthday @Accy cyclist , and many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2018)

It has gone grey and very cool here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2018)

I've got three inches of snow on the ground at the moment. Good thing I took the car for service yesterday. All good, oil changed, new battery in the smart key, only took about a half hour. Which was well spent walking to Goodwill and getting a digital camera, which cost me $3. Same brand as my main camera. It had no battery, but my other cameras' battery is also the one for this new one. A very nice addition as a back-up. By the time I got back, my car was ready.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Happy Birthday @Accy cyclist , and many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wasn't going to mention it but i suppose i could do discretely on here. It's my 58th birthday today.



Happy Birthday ...


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Happy Birthday ...


----------



## Threevok (15 Nov 2018)

HB Accy


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2018)

Happy Birthday Accy. Have a drink on me!


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've bounced the thread back up....


Thankyou kind Sir!


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wasn't going to mention it but i suppose i could do discretely on here. It's my 58th birthday today.


Only another 48 to go.


----------



## postman (15 Nov 2018)

Oh the joy of a piece of chocolate.I was in Leeds on Tuesday meeting up with my Royal Mail mates,i was dealing with the Xmas dinner.So i called in to a Poundland shop and bought a Terry's chocolate orange egg.Oh the taste,so while walking about i ate some,i also ate some while having my coffee in the pub.Well this morning i had to transfer all my written xmas details down on the pub's xmas form,so i can place the order.So i delve into my carrier bag to get out the forms and my book,only to find two and a half pieces of chocolate orange egg in the bottom,oh the joy ,


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2018)

Happy birthday @Accy cyclist


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2018)

Just about to tootle off for lunch. It'll be a leftovers / raid the fridge kind of thing.

For tonight, I have sea bass in a parcel (with butter, capers and tarragon), parmentier potatoes and spinach. I have taken some pork belly out of the freezer for tomorrow, but not sure exactly what I'm going to do with it yet...


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Nov 2018)

After being served an eviction notice by Lancaster City Council a few weeks ago, local councillors have now voted unanimously to not only rescind the eviction, but to provide funding to fix the building that Lancaster's Musicians Co-op has occupied for the last 30 years... here's to the next 30 years!


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Happy birthday @Accy cyclist


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Too  and too !



I've been out on my bike this morning. Happy Birthday Accy


----------



## Speicher (15 Nov 2018)

Hoppy Birdday Accy!


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm sure it's delightful.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It doesn't pretend to be.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering if some old steel tubing that kept sheep or goats in could be classed as butted?


Yes. And No.
Helpful?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2018)

Could someone remind me tomorrow to take the bike bits out of my bag when I get to work? 

Say about 9 or 10ish? Thanks


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Me and Petula have emailed each other with our congrats.
> 
> https://en.mediamass.net/people/petula-clark/birthday.html
> 
> She's the only person i've known(about) with the same date as mine,apart from the old mate of mine who sadly died over 5 years ago.


Born on the 15th November

Not quite the same ring to it as Born on the Fourth of July.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Could someone remind me tomorrow to take the bike bits out of my bag when I get to work?
> 
> Say about 9 or 10ish? Thanks


Maybe.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Maybe.


Thanks, I knew I could rely on you.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> I've been out on my bike this morning. Happy Birthday Accy


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Hoppy Birdday Accy!


----------



## MikeG (15 Nov 2018)

Rode my first 50 miler since getting back on the bike 6 or 7 weeks ago after 4 years off. It was my first ride on my heavy old winter bike, and I lost the big chainring immediately (I think the shifter has died). I made it, but oh boy........too far, too soon.

On the plus side the route (and the weather) was utterly glorious, the cake in the cafe was spectacular, and now that I'm getting the hang of the GPS navigation was a doddle. But never mind that, I'm cream crackered.


----------



## MikeG (15 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wasn't going to mention it but i suppose i could do discretely on here. It's my 58th birthday today.



Hey, where's our cake?


----------



## Katherine (15 Nov 2018)

Happy Birthday @Accy cyclist.
The important question is what cake do you have ?


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Hey, where's our cake?


You could cycle up for yours.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Happy Birthday @Accy cyclist.
> The important question is what cake do you have ?


Orange cake?


----------



## MikeG (15 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> You could cycle up for yours.



As long as he is less than 20 miles from me.......


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2018)

Fish, chips and mushy peas tonight...


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> As long as he is less than 20 miles from me.......


Might be a bit over.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Hey, where's our cake?



I have a box of chocolate eclairs in the fridge. It's quarter-to-Friday, so I can still say it.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Nov 2018)

I moved our 4 mountain minnows from our 60litre bio orb tank into a new 18litre tank.
The plan is to go tropical with the orb.


----------



## alicat (16 Nov 2018)

Happy Belated Birthday @Accy cyclist. Only 12 mins late!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Nov 2018)

alicat said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @Accy cyclist. Only 12 mins late!


----------



## raleighnut (16 Nov 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> A house on the main road is trimmed up for Christmas, they normally start early but not normally this early.


1 'trimmed up' near me too, I think they went up just as bonfire night fortnight was over.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Nov 2018)

Belated wishes @Accy cyclist


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Nov 2018)

Half day today,treat from my manager


----------



## perplexed (16 Nov 2018)

In that quiet, perculiar British way, I've had the pleasure of opening a new jar of marmalade this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Could someone remind me tomorrow to take the bike bits out of my bag when I get to work?
> 
> Say about 9 or 10ish? Thanks





classic33 said:


> Maybe.



Okay everyone, you can stand down: I've just delivered the parts and the frame to the workshop, where they'll be brazed together tomorrow.

I'm frankly rather excited about this but I appreciate I'm in a minority of one, hence the posting here...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (16 Nov 2018)

[QUOTE 5442765, member: 9609"]Seen my first Goldeneye of the season, no males yet, but the girls are back - probably my favourite duck.[/QUOTE]

I knew there was a gap in my life.

I dont have a favourite duck.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I knew there was a gap in my life.
> 
> I dont have a favourite duck.


I quite like these,






Spoiler



Ruddy Duck.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> 1 'trimmed up' near me too, I think they went up just as bonfire night fortnight was over.



1 by 1 they are starting. 1 house covers their tree in red lights, nothing else so it looks a bit harsh.


----------



## mybike (16 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> What colour will the carpet be?



Yellow apparently.


----------



## mybike (16 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay everyone, you can stand down: I've just delivered the parts and the frame to the workshop, where they'll be brazed together tomorrow.
> 
> I'm frankly rather excited about this but I appreciate I'm in a minority of one, hence the posting here...



But it isn't even 8:30


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Nov 2018)

mybike said:


> But it isn't even 8:30



0930 here already. 

Also, I am very impatient and I saw the workshop was open...


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Nov 2018)

My word


Tenacious Sloth said:


> I knew there was a gap in my life.
> 
> I dont have a favourite duck.



My word sirrah, you haven't _lived_...


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2018)

Morning. It is grey and yeuky here.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Belated wishes @Accy cyclist


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay everyone, you can stand down: I've just delivered the parts and the frame to the workshop, where they'll be brazed together tomorrow.
> 
> I'm frankly rather excited about this but I appreciate I'm in a minority of one, hence the posting here...



I Keep passing the workshop and looking to see if the frame is still hanging in the same place, even though I know it won't be welded until tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I Keep passing the workshop and looking to see if the frame is still hanging in the same place, even though I know it won't be welded until tomorrow.


Not brazed!!


----------



## colly (16 Nov 2018)

Pedant alert !!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Nov 2018)

After having the valves on fixed on a radiator yesterday, it appears we’ve got an air block in the hot water system now preventing the hot water from becoming hot. Plumber advises us to keep the hot water switched on and the block should eventually clear. It could take up to 24 hours.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Pedant alert !!


Where? Why? Who?


----------



## colly (16 Nov 2018)

I am eating a pear.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Not brazed!!


Apparently in German they are referred to as the same. The gent doing it knows his stuff, so I'm not worried...


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> I am eating a pear.



It has to be said:

"A pear of what?"

Okay, I'm going...


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2018)

Ducks? You mean Centauri cats


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2018)

Have managed to saw up some logs this morning. Will move them after lunch. It's nice to be able to start to do stuff again. The road rash on my knee is almost healed, but bending it still ain't easy. Although it's easier than it was. What gets me, is that my knee is so infernally _*itchy*_

Didn't sleep so good - some very odd / unsettling dreams.

Am trying to pretzel a poem into submission.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2018)

Thhhheeee nnnnneeeettttt iiiiiiissssss ssssssslllllllllooooooooowwwwww.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Thhhheeee nnnnneeeettttt iiiiiiissssss ssssssslllllllllooooooooowwwwww.



I think you need to feed the hamster. Get that wheel turning faster


----------



## Speicher (16 Nov 2018)

I asked someone for advice about growing broad beans, as I knew he used to be a farmer and he still grows his own vegetables in someone else's garden. It turns out that he used to grow broad beans by the million for canning by Smedleys. 

He has very kindly given me advice about which ones to grow, followed up with a gift of a bag of Aquadulce Claudia broad beans, which can be sown now.

The winter will make them dormant, or whatever the horticultural term is, and then they get going again as soon as the weather warms up. I had to look on the internet as to how to sow them, because I did not know which way up to plant them.  Yes, they are planted on their side. This weekend, I will be planting some of them. 

He also explained that marigolds are a good companion plant for carrots, as the marigolds deter carrot fly.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2018)

Brought in the logs that I cut this morning.

The wood part of the garden is really atmospheric in this mist; all the golds, reds and acid greens so bright against the murk, and then you get the occasional flurry of falling leaves. And the silence.


----------



## colly (16 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> marigolds are a good companion plant for carrots, as the marigolds deter carrot fly.



Don't they call that sacrificial planting ?


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Apparently in German they are referred to as the same. The gent doing it knows his stuff, so I'm not worried...


Brazing - Löten


----------



## Katherine (16 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> The wood part of the garden is really atmospheric in this mist; all the golds, reds and acid greens so bright against the murk, and then you get the occasional flurry of falling leaves. And the silence.


Lovely poem . Very atmospheric.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Brazing - Löten



Jein... Löten can also mean soldering. Like in north Germany a cabinet maker is a 'Tischler' but here I'm a 'Schreiner'. The 60 odd year old lifelong metalworker called it 'Schweißen' and that's good for me...


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Lovely poem . Very atmospheric.



Almost a Haiku...


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Lovely poem . Very atmospheric.



Actually, it was that being in the garden that inspired me to write this:

Breezes still whisper your name
Cool strands caressing the trees
Keeping watch above your grave

Whose leaves fall like memories
This soft rain of broken dreams
Kissed with bright autumn colour

And yet here so very tranquil
Peace like a cloak enfolds me
The gentle touch of your soul

I could drown in the feeling
Of being so close to you
A blessing of remembrance


----------



## Speicher (16 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Don't they call that sacrificial planting ?



I thought it was companion planting.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I thought it was companion planting.


Isn't that when you bury them in the garden?


----------



## Speicher (16 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Isn't that when you bury them in the garden?



Now you are just being silly!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Nov 2018)

It is missly outside.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Almost a Haiku...


Gazuntite


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Gazuntite


Did someone sneeze?


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2018)

tyred said:


> Lets not be so hasty.
> 
> It's from the days when electrical appliances were made to be repaired. Two flat headed screws to have it disembowelled in seconds. The capacitor on the motor has exploded so I need to try and source a new one. I have part number but can't read the Czech pages which come up if I google it!
> I now know it was made in Prague in 1981....


Well!!


----------



## Old jon (16 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Brazing - Löten



A difference of technique, maybe. Brazing is very similar to a tinned solder joint. Bronze welding adds a fillet of yellow metal to the bits being joined.


----------



## tyred (16 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Well!!



I'm awaiting delivery of a part from Prague.


----------



## colly (16 Nov 2018)

I'm thinking....













Edit: Yes, yes thank you, we can do without the snarky comments.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Nov 2018)

Someone please convince me i'll look good in this!!!!!


----------



## tyred (16 Nov 2018)

I've adjusted the headset on my mountain bike.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Nov 2018)

I've only spoken to one person all day and that was a woman scrubbing clean some war graves in the cemetery. She said when i suggested it that you can't use bleach or soap on the white WW2 ones as they're porous and such stuff damages them. Oh and i spoke to the bloke in Morrison's when he handed me my receipt.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Gazuntite



Gesundheit, surely?


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Nov 2018)

Then i suppose i'd have to buy some white trainers to go with it. I only have royal blue,pale blue and black trainers,which i'm thinking won't go with high viz orange.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 439080
> 
> 
> View attachment 439082
> ...



Owwwwwwwwwww!!! My eyes!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Owwwwwwwwwww!!! My eyes!!!


But do you like it though?!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Nov 2018)

[QUOTE 5444012, member: 9609"]the top half of your body seems out of proportion with your legs.[/QUOTE]
and i appear to have lost my head.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2018)

Consider Saturn Yellow.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Consider Saturn Yellow.
> View attachment 439086



Or SHOCK!!!!!!  yellow.





ADIDAS ORIGINALSAUTHENTICS ANORAK SHOCK YELLOW/NAVY


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> But do you like it though?!



Considering this is me...







I can't exactly comment when it comes to the bright colour stuff...


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I thought it was companion planting.


Companion planting is like three sisters, where corn, beans, and squash are planted together, and each in their turn provides nutrients to the other. Corn provides support for the beans, beans provide nitrogen for the corn, and the squash leaves shade and cool the ground , and keep raccoons away due to their prickly nature. Marigolds and nasturtiums are poisonous to some insects, and are repellent to others, yet nasturtium blossoms are good in salad, and quite edible by humans.


----------



## Speicher (17 Nov 2018)

By and large, there are no problems around here with prickly-natured raccoons. Roe deer and foxes are more usual.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Nov 2018)

The zip on my dhb jacket jammed in Screwfix. I borrowed a large wrench to get a good grip on it and totally fubared it. I've had it for about five years so it's not too bad. It's in the bin now.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2018)

Right time to go for a ride


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> By and large, there are no problems around here with prickly-natured raccoons. Roe deer and foxes are more usual.


Ah! You might think that you don't have a problem with Raccoons but they are masters at concealment .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've only spoken to one person all day and that was a woman scrubbing clean some war graves in the cemetery. She said when i suggested it that you can't use bleach or soap on the white WW2 ones as they're porous and such stuff damages them. Oh and i spoke to the bloke in Morrison's when he handed me my receipt.


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you will find somebody to chat to soon.

My wife has suggested to me that I should get out more and join a Men's club. I might consider it when I get some free time. I seem to have a few bikes to fix first.
Is there a museum near to you as the people there are usually chatty?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Right time to go for a ride


Not the Isle of Wight then ? 


I never understood which Ryde the Beatles were singing about.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2018)

I have had to come off the " Found a bargain do tell! " Thread as I developed laughing fit! 

 !


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Not the Isle of Wight then ?
> 
> 
> I never understood which Ryde the Beatles were singing about.




I never understood the Beatles


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Nov 2018)

Going to make the most of the weather this weekend, all set to go chilly next week.

Wife has a new bike to get to grips with, looking forward to a biking session later


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you will find somebody to chat to soon.
> 
> My wife has suggested to me that I should get out more and join a Men's club. I might consider it when I get some free time. I seem to have a few bikes to fix first.
> Is there a museum near to you as the people there are usually chatty?


I spent 3 hours in yon gym last night without talking to anyone. You'd think as we're all there for more or less one thing we'd be conversing about our achievements and our aims. Instead most in there have a stupid phone stuck in their face with those ear buds in. Even the older ones in their 60' and 70's have them in! There is a museum 5 miles away,but every time i've visited there hasn't been anyone in apart from those who work there and the mummy.


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2018)

Yesterday afternoon I cleaned the car, this morning I noticed that the local birds have been using it for target practice.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I spent 3 hours in yon gym last night without talking to anyone. You'd think as we're all there for more or less one thing we'd be conversing about our achievements and our aims. Instead most in there have a stupid phone stuck in their face with those ear buds in. Even the older ones in their 60' and 70's have them in! There is a museum 5 miles away,but every time i've visited there hasn't been anyone in apart from those who work there and the mummy.


Don't the staff stop and speak to you? Our museum has a ",Friends of the Museum" group which gathers on Fridays to help out and have a bit of a get together, a few are locals and can remember how the town used to be.


----------



## mybike (17 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> 0930 here already.
> 
> Also, I am very impatient and I saw the workshop was open...



Nah, you posted that at 0834.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2018)

Oh I hate people whinging that they can't get skilled staff!

It must have been b****y difficult getting the first Astronaut to walk on the Moon. Must have previous experience!


----------



## mybike (17 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I asked someone for advice about growing broad beans, as I knew he used to be a farmer and he still grows his own vegetables in someone else's garden. It turns out that he used to grow broad beans by the million for canning by Smedleys.
> 
> He has very kindly given me advice about which ones to grow, followed up with a gift of a bag of Aquadulce Claudia broad beans, which can be sown now.
> 
> ...



Seeds tend to grow fine which ever way up they're planted.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2018)

mybike said:


> Nah, you posted that at 0834.
> 
> View attachment 439105


He's on CET, we're on UCT though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> By and large, there are no problems around here with prickly-natured raccoons. Roe deer and foxes are more usual.


Yes, but squash is good for the roots, and moisture retention, and good nutrition as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2018)

As for raccoons, I usually don't have any around here, either. My reputation for accuracy with the slingshot may have something to do with this, and the inevitable presence of dogs on my yard, and on all the neighboring yards. Nice pets, and protection and alarm against pests, scavengers and predators. Raccoons and opossums as well. Deer over here are a nuisance, and they are big deer, compared to European deer. Manfred the Perpetrator, predecessor to Maximilian I, attacked a deer in our backyard at the old house.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Nov 2018)

Went out for a delightful lunch today, unfortunately on our way home some ******* decided to pull out of a side road and only look 1 way, he completely failed to notice a bright orange mini just inches from his car, he carried on oblivious. It could have got very messy if TVC's reactions hadn't been so quick


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Went out for a delightful lunch today, unfortunately on our way home some ******* decided to pull out of a side road and only look 1 way, he completely failed to notice a bright orange mini just inches from his car, he carried on oblivious. It could have got very messy if TVC's reactions hadn't been so quick



Eeek!!!


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Eeek!!!


Mouse, in need of reassembly?


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2018)

Spent the morning in the garden. Sawed a few logs, gathered up a bit of deadfall. About to go back out with the wheelbarrow to convey all that to the garage. Also spent a bit of time sitting on a stump enjoying the sunshine and watching the leaves fall. Though oddly, I preferred the atmosphere yesterday, when it was really misty.

Had a lunch of leftovers to clear out the fridge as I'm going yellow stickering in Tesco tomorrow: mushroom soup, ham, pork pie, some wholegrain crackers and three figs.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Mouse, in need of reassembly?



Not today LOL


----------



## Katherine (17 Nov 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Went out for a delightful lunch today, unfortunately on our way home some ******* decided to pull out of a side road and only look 1 way, he completely failed to notice a bright orange mini just inches from his car, he carried on oblivious. It could have got very messy if TVC's reactions hadn't been so quick



Crikey. Well done TVC and glad you are ok.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2018)

I've just come back from a cycle ride out to the Cotswolds and back. I thought I would try to get a ride in as it was a nice sunny afternoon with clear skies. I also set myself a bit of a challenge in getting out there and back before the sun set. I managed it with only one stop to switch my lights on. It was nice racing back with the reddish glow from the sun casting a shadow in front of me giving me some company whilst I cycled on alone.


----------



## Speicher (17 Nov 2018)

The broad beans are now sown. 

I have, as a beginning, a plot of about 10 square feet of Vegetable plot. This will be made bigger, as and when I can dig up and replant any plants in the vicinity. I carefully calculated how far apart the beans should be, but forgot to count how many I planted. 

So, anyways, I planted three very close together at one corner of the plot, so I can see what they look like when they grow a bit,


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> The broad beans are now sown.
> 
> I have, as a beginning, a plot of about 10 square feet of Vegetable plot. This will be made bigger, as and when I can dig up and replant any plants in the vicinity. I carefully calculated how far apart the beans should be, but forgot to count how many I planted.
> 
> So, anyways, I planted three very close together at one corner of the plot, so I can see what they look like when they grow a bit,


You need to hire a beancounter.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've just come back from a cycle ride out to the Cotswolds and back. I thought I would try to get a ride in as it was a nice sunny afternoon with clear skies. I also set myself a bit of a challenge in getting out there and back before the sun set. I managed it with only one stop to switch my lights on. It was nice racing back with the reddish glow from the sun casting a shadow in front of me giving me some company whilst I cycled on alone.



I have been watching the most glorious sunset through the window. Right now, the sky is just the most amazing shade of indigo, touched with pink and gold on the horizon.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Nov 2018)

My son had an off today during his CX race and banged his knee. The marshal asked if he needed a first aider and my son replied, “No, I need to finish the race!” And he did.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> My son had an off today during his CX race and banged his knee. The marshal asked if he needed a first aider and my son replied, “No, I need to finish the race!” And he did.


Golden Daft Bugger Award!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Considering this is me...
> 
> View attachment 439088
> 
> ...



I don’t know why, but I always assume you wear lumberjack shirts.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I don’t know why, but I always assume you wear lumberjack shirts.





Truth be told, I did have some...  Mind, it was the mid 90s, I was an engineering undergrad and they were (supposedly) on trend.

So were those global hypercolour t-shirts. You know, the ones that changed colour with body temperature...


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> *The broad beans are now sown. *
> 
> I have, as a beginning, a plot of about 10 square feet of Vegetable plot. This will be made bigger, as and when I can dig up and replant any plants in the vicinity. I carefully calculated how far apart the beans should be, but forgot to count how many I planted.
> 
> So, anyways, I planted three very close together at one corner of the plot, so I can see what they look like when they grow a bit,


You managed to keep the cow?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> You managed to keep the cow?


Will there be climbers queueing up to climb up the bean stalks?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2018)

Morning. I would just like to say the weather man is wrong. Sunshine from dawn to dusk! 

It is greyer than a grey thing on a very grey day here. There also seems to be quite a strong breeze from the North East.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2018)

Wrong again! Now they are saying that it is going to get colder!

It is already here! It is  out there.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Nov 2018)

Chilly ,but a lovely bright morning..


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> Chilly ,but a lovely bright morning..


Oh no it isn't!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Oh no it isn't!


Oh yes it is....

And pantomime season gets off to an early start.....


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Wrong again! Now they are saying that it is going to get colder!
> 
> It is already here! It is  out there.


Today is set to be the warmest day this week, enjoy it.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2018)

A word of caution!
It is a good idea to sniff the contents of a jam jar before applying it to your toast. I almost put chutney on mine instead of jam!


----------



## Speicher (18 Nov 2018)

I am making some scones for tea later, please do not get my jam and chutney mddupleud.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> A word of caution!
> It is a good idea to sniff the contents of a jam jar before applying it to your toast. I almost put chutney on mine instead of jam!


Or read the label.


----------



## postman (18 Nov 2018)

I feel awful i have killed a mouse today.I don't know how i did it.We had been out this morning and i had not had chance to go through the papers so i sat down at the computer and zilch nothing it would not scroll the wheel just went round and round.Mrs Postman put it out of it's misery by removing the batteries and orf she went to our local Argos,i now have a swanky bright red and black mouse.Mrs Postman has her own very own laptop.


----------



## tyred (18 Nov 2018)

The little twisty thing to pop open my tin of shoe polish has fallen off the tin.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Nov 2018)

tyred said:


> The little twisty thing to pop open my tin of shoe polish has fallen off the tin.



Two pence piece will do the trick.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2018)

I have been yellow stickering in Tesco.

The fridge, which was depressingly empty, is now full to bursting. No more shopping (bar milk) for a good fortnight. And some nice culinary plans are afoot...


----------



## pjd57 (18 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I have been yellow stickering in Tesco.
> 
> . And some nice culinary plans are afoot...



Pigs, sheep or cows ?


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Pigs, sheep or cows ?


I'd say Yes.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2018)

Sheep and cow will go in the freezer for now, but chicken will get turned into curry tomorrow. The piggy bits were for my 91 year old neighbour.


----------



## colly (18 Nov 2018)

Mince pies !!!!!  Back on the menu again. Far from mundane but anyway........


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Mince pies !!!!!  Back on the menu again. Far from mundane but anyway........
> 
> View attachment 439479



Got some M&S ones Friday, you forget how good they are


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2018)

The Tesco's "finest" ones are also very good.

They won a blind taste test on "Eat Well For Less" - when a product does that, it's always worth taking note.


----------



## alicat (18 Nov 2018)

Total coincidence - today I was helping my 86 year old father practise making mince pies to take to a do at his bereavement club.

And v moreish they were too!


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2018)

A last  before bed.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Nov 2018)

I have developed an interest in cuboid wombat turds...…

https://www.theguardian.com/science...s-unravel-secret-of-cube-shaped-wombat-faeces


----------



## raleighnut (19 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Mince pies !!!!!  Back on the menu again. Far from mundane but anyway........
> 
> View attachment 439479


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Nov 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I have developed an interest in cuboid wombat turds...…
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/science...s-unravel-secret-of-cube-shaped-wombat-faeces
> 
> View attachment 439544



Will that be red or brown sauce with that sir?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Nov 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I have developed an interest in cuboid wombat turds...…
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/science...s-unravel-secret-of-cube-shaped-wombat-faeces
> 
> View attachment 439544


They're a lot smarter than they look. Trust me, I know: I'm Australian. The cubes are their first step to building multiplexes across the world. Let me be the first human on Earth to welcome Our Wombat Overlords...


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Nov 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> They're a lot smarter than they look. Trust me, I know: I'm Australian. The cubes are their first step to building multiplexes across the world. Let me be the first human on Earth to welcome Our Wombat Overlords...



Like Minecraft.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


>



My Mrs hates mince pies..


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2018)

Morning. The weather is looking a lot brighter than it was yesterday. I haven't a clue what the weather peeps think.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. The weather is looking a lot brighter than it was yesterday. I haven't a clue what the weather peeps think.



Exited the house this AM into a vicious and cold headwind. As most of the commute is also uphill this did not help my mood.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2018)

I was quite fascinated by an advert which claims that a certain machine can revitalise your lower legs! I have found my normal pair but can't find my lower ones!


----------



## MikeG (19 Nov 2018)

Coincidentally, we're making our mince meat today. It's a fiddle, chopping up dried fruit, but it's well worthwhile. Of course pastry making is straightforward, so no-one has any excuse for buying mince pies.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2018)

I just put my jumper on inside out!


----------



## colly (19 Nov 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I have developed an interest in cuboid wombat turds...…
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/science...s-unravel-secret-of-cube-shaped-wombat-faeces
> 
> View attachment 439544


At last. The mystery of where Oxo cubes come from is solved.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I just put my jumper on inside out!


Tha's had it if tha corrected it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Nov 2018)

Typical: CC goes quiet when I have a lunch break.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2018)

I've just come back from a 7 mile test ride. On my way out I saw a pair of Partridges in a field, I was also overtaken by 3 cyclists all wearing lycra. I shouted out after them " Wait for me?" And got a laugh!  I continued my ride as they disappeared off into the distance. A problem with the chain jumping the top 3 gears interrupted my enjoyment of the ride a bit as I tried to figure out the cause.  The return journey back was a bit more pleasant as it is all downhill. I freewheeled along watching a Kestrel slightly ahead me that was hunting at the edge of the field next to the road. I passed by slowly as the Kestrel went into a hover, it was too busy hunting to notice me. Head down I had to pedal hard against a strong wind that wanted to blow me back up hill.
When I got back I found out that part of the rear mech was seized and wasn't allowing the chain to be tensioned properly. I'll have to test it again later.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2018)

A kitchen day today.

Three of the four free range chicken breasts I bought yesterday are poaching gently in the crock pot. The fourth breast will find its way into the cats.

Vegetables prepped for steaming later: carrots, beansprouts, baby corn and green beans. Then for supper, all I need to do is put rice in the rice cooker and make some chinese curry sauce.

Veggies also prepped for minestrone soup: tomatoes, haricot beans, celery, carrots, savoy cabbage. Those will find their way into the crock pot later, along with a smoked bacon rib and some stock.

It's also a baking day here today, so I have a pain de campagne on the go.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Coincidentally, we're making our mince meat today. It's a fiddle, chopping up dried fruit, but it's well worthwhile. Of course pastry making is straightforward, so no-one has any excuse for buying mince pies.



I encase my mincemeat in lebkuchen. And then cover with a lemon glaze once baked.


----------



## MikeG (19 Nov 2018)

Lebbloodywhat? A thousand years of war for our freedoms, and millions of soldiers giving their lives so that we could make traditional British mince pies with traditional British pastry, and you willfully bin all that to make your pies with German........deliciousness. Honest to goodness. I've rung the Tower. They're clearing a room.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Typical: CC goes quiet when I have a lunch break.


You know you shouldn't speak with your mouth full!


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> You know you shouldn't speak with your mouth full!



Mmpf?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2018)

Freeing the rear mech worked. I did another test ride and everything is now working fine.
I went over to Lacock to help my brother and whilst there we saw a huge, huge flock of Redwings or Fieldfares! The ones which chatter in flight. They were coming from the West and heading North East.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Nov 2018)

My coccyx still hurts after yesterday’s ride (only 22 miles). This is the third time it’s happened so I’ve ordered a Charge Spoon saddle from Tredz. Hopefully a new saddle should help. And this particular saddle has been recommended.


----------



## Speicher (19 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Lebbloodywhat? A thousand years of war for our freedoms, and millions of soldiers giving their lives so that we could make traditional British mince pies with traditional British pastry, and you willfully bin all that to make your pies with German........GERMAN..........muck. Honest to goodness. I've rung the Tower. They're clearing a room.



I have a German Grandmother and a Russian Grandfather. That's without the further complications of Turkish and Persian ancestors.

Which side am I supposed to be on?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have a German Grandmother and a Russian Grandfather. That's without the further complications of Turkish and Persian ancestors.
> 
> Which side am I supposed to be on?


The left.


----------



## colly (19 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have a German Grandmother and a Russian Grandfather. That's without the further complications of Turkish and Persian ancestors.
> 
> Which side am I supposed to be on?


The right.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The left.





colly said:


> The right.



Shake it all about!


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Lebbloodywhat? A thousand years of war for our freedoms, and millions of soldiers giving their lives so that we could make traditional British mince pies with traditional British pastry, and you willfully bin all that to make your pies with German........GERMAN..........muck. Honest to goodness. I've rung the Tower. They're clearing a room.



Erm, I have German, Polish, Jewish and Belgian ancestry, but was born a Cockney and raised a Gooner.

I'm in the same boat as @Speicher

Seriously, these'll be the best lebkuchen you will have ever tasted. I also make lebkuchen filled with marzipan and filled with plum butter. And lebkuchen with candied ginger and raisins... Amongst others.


----------



## colly (19 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Erm, I have German, Polish, Jewish and Belgian ancestry, but was born a Cockney and raised a Gooner.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as @Speicher
> 
> Seriously, these'll be the best lebkuchen you will have ever tasted. I also make lebkuchen filled with marzipan and filled with plum butter. And lebkuchen with candied ginger and raisins... Amongst others.


Sounds like a rum carry on to me.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2018)

National Peanut Butter Day tomorrow, 20th November.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Sounds like a rum carry on to me.



Oh, you can be assured that there's rum involved as well. Or brandy. Or whatever that's open that I've got to hand...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2018)

Drinking green tea by the fire


----------



## MikeG (19 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> .........I also make lebkuchen filled with marzipan and filled with plum butter.........



Forgiven.

Well, provided you send a kilo or two for sampling purposes, and you don't repeat the sacrilege of putting mince meat in anything but pastry then calling it a mince pie. I'm suddenly very hungry.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Forgiven.
> 
> Well, provided you send a kilo or two for sampling purposes, and you don't repeat the sacrilege of putting mince meat in anything but pastry then calling it a mince pie. I'm suddenly very hungry.



I never said they were mince pies in the first place. 

Mincemeat is also rather good in apple crumble.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (19 Nov 2018)

Saw this poster at a local village hall which had a great display about the local villagers who lost their lives in WW1. The displays were very sombre and poignant (pictures from primary school etc), but this poster did make me smile, particularly the "bad teeth, no bar".


----------



## MikeG (19 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I never said they were mince pies in the first place.



No, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity for an attempt at humour.



> Mincemeat is also rather good in apple crumble.



Oh yes, indeed. I reckon half of our christmas mince meat gets saved for such treats through the year.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> No, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity for an attempt at humour.



That explains why one of my legs is significantly longer than the other. 



> Oh yes, indeed. I reckon half of our christmas mince meat gets saved for such treats through the year.



Yup.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I have a German Grandmother and a Russian Grandfather. That's without the further complications of Turkish and Persian ancestors.
> 
> Which side am I supposed to be on?





Reynard said:


> Erm, I have German, Polish, Jewish and Belgian ancestry, but was born a Cockney and raised a Gooner.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as @Speicher
> 
> Seriously, these'll be the best lebkuchen you will have ever tasted. I also make lebkuchen filled with marzipan and filled with plum butter. And lebkuchen with candied ginger and raisins... Amongst others.



You think you've got problems? you have no idea how confused I am right now...


----------



## MikeG (19 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> You thing you've got problems? you have no idea how confused I am right now...



*YOU* are. What about me? I have no idea what a Gooner is.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> *YOU* are. What about me? I have no idea what a Gooner is.





I take it you don't like football then?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2018)

No.1 granddaughter and I had Ground Rice for puds today. Her with a sprinkling of demerara sugar, me with a blob of blackcurrant jam.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I take it you don't like football then?


Now you've done it.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Now you've done it.


----------



## dave r (19 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> *YOU* are. What about me? I have no idea what a Gooner is.



I haven't either.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2018)

The gooners are fans of a south London club that went north. The south appears to have got Millwall in exchange.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The gooners are fans of a south London club that went north. The south appears to have got Millwall in exchange.



I grew up a stone's throw away from both stadiums.

So I'm a ge-noo-ine Gooner 

(unlike the late paternal unit who supported the Spuds)


----------



## slowmotion (20 Nov 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> They're a lot smarter than they look. Trust me, I know: I'm Australian. The cubes are their first step to building multiplexes across the world. Let me be the first human on Earth to welcome Our Wombat Overlords...


Quite so. Awesome craftsmanship!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I grew up a stone's throw away from both stadiums.
> 
> So I'm a ge-noo-ine Gooner
> 
> (unlike the late paternal unit who supported the Spuds)


I'm from the States, I'm a little bit of everything.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Nov 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Quite so. Awesome craftsmanship!
> View attachment 439680


Sachsahuaman?


----------



## slowmotion (20 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sachsahuaman?


I'm no expert at all, but ( without being disrespectful to the Inca culture ) that kind of stacking with rounded edges has all the hallmarks of a wombat to me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> *YOU* are. What about me? I have no idea what a Gooner is.



Me neither but I hadn't even got that far...



Reynard said:


> I take it you don't like football then?



That explains it then.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> *YOU* are. What about me? I have no idea what a Gooner is.



Me neither



Reynard said:


> I take it you don't like football then?



Never heard the term..mind you I'm not a footy supporter


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Two pence piece will do the trick.


What will we do in the future if they do away with small change ?


----------



## MikeG (20 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I take it you don't like football then?



Wrong shaped ball, and disgusting player behaviour. Who could like that?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2018)

Morning. The grey is becoming lighter here at the moment.

Big brave Schrodie is attacking leaves that are being blown around the garden.


----------



## MikeG (20 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Lebbloodywhat? A thousand years of war for our freedoms, and millions of soldiers giving their lives so that we could make traditional British mince pies with traditional British pastry, and you willfully bin all that to make your pies with German.......(edited). Honest to goodness. I've rung the Tower. They're clearing a room.



Some people took this seriously!!

Yes, really.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Wrong shaped ball, and disgusting player behaviour. Who could like that?


I don't think you can blame a ball for being spherical - it's fairly typical of a ball's characteristics. Agree about the players, though.


----------



## MikeG (20 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't think you can blame a ball for being spherical - it's fairly typical of a ball's characteristics. ...



It's certainly the right shape for some sports. That is true.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't think you can blame a ball for being spherical - it's fairly typical of a ball's characteristics. Agree about the players, though.


It would be fun if footballers had to play with a rugby ball.


----------



## mybike (20 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> He's on CET, we're on UCT though.



I prefer to think of it as GMT.


----------



## mybike (20 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> A word of caution!
> It is a good idea to sniff the contents of a jam jar before applying it to your toast. I almost put chutney on mine instead of jam!



Better than boot polish I'm told.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2018)

mybike said:


> Better than boot polish I'm told.


No, Marmite's supposed to taste like that.


----------



## alicat (20 Nov 2018)

I have just written a fairy story in Spanish. Let's see if that gets me the courtesy of a response to my emails.


----------



## alicat (20 Nov 2018)

I suspect the neighbours are sick of my cough. I know I am.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I take it you don't like football then?



It wasn't so much that I didn't like it: I just never saw the point... 

Then I had eight years of football in School, and I _learned _not to like it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Some people took this seriously!!
> 
> Yes, really.



Unfortunately there are a lot of people in the UK who say similar things, and mean it seriously.


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2018)

alicat said:


> I suspect the neighbours are sick of my cough. I know I am.



Mines in its fourth week and I'm thoughly p***** of with it, though it has eased over the last week.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Some people took this seriously!!
> 
> Yes, really.


There was only that last part I didn't understand.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Mines in its fourth week and I'm thoughly p***** of with it, though it has eased over the last week.


Not wanting to be left out, I have turned into a mucus factory.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Some people took this seriously!!
> 
> Yes, really.



I'm sure some people surf the Forums looking for something to get offended by.


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2018)

I'm dreaming of a white November the twentieth.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2018)

Anyone for minestrone soup? I seem to have made enough to feed the 5000...


----------



## Threevok (20 Nov 2018)

I hate soup

maybe i'm eating the wrong kind


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Wrong shaped ball, and disgusting player behaviour. Who could like that?



Ah, you like the funny shaped balls then. 

Although player behaviour does get on my wick. Sometimes they need their bottoms paddled like the cranky toddlers that they are... Mind, some racin drivers are little better...


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> It wasn't so much that I didn't like it: I just never saw the point...
> 
> Then I had eight years of football in School, and I _learned _not to like it.



Same could be said for me and netball. And rounders. The joys of going to a very traditional all-girls school, alas... I like to get stuck in, so chose fencing instead. Something rather therapeutic about thwacking someone with a sword. 

P.S. I did play football when it was eventually offered, and hockey. And quick cricket.


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Same could be said for me and netball. And rounders. The joys of going to a very traditional all-girls school, alas... I like to get stuck in, so chose fencing instead. Something rather therapeutic about thwacking someone with a sword.
> 
> P.S. I did play football when it was eventually offered, and hockey. And quick cricket.



I played a lot of five-a-side football and six-a-side cricket after leaving school and played Badminton at College

I also had a go at ice hockey, but that involved too much colliding with the wooden barriers at the edge of the rink.


----------



## mybike (20 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, Marmite's supposed to taste like that.



I'm a Bovril fan.


----------



## MikeG (20 Nov 2018)

mybike said:


> I'm a Bovril fan.



At least you didn't say "Vegemite".


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ah, you like the funny shaped balls then.
> 
> Although player behaviour does get on my wick. Sometimes they need their bottoms paddled like the cranky toddlers that they are...* Mind, some racin drivers are little better... *


Vettel do.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Same could be said for me and netball. And rounders. The joys of going to a very traditional all-girls school, alas... I like to get stuck in, so chose fencing instead. Something rather therapeutic about thwacking someone with a sword.
> 
> P.S. I did play football when it was eventually offered, and hockey. And quick cricket.


I can remember those sort of schools. We used to line up either side of the great divide and stare at one another at break times.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> I hate soup
> 
> maybe i'm eating the wrong kind



Which is what sort?

The minestrone was lovely. And with fresh home baked bread as well...


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I also had a go at ice hockey, but that involved too much colliding with the wooden barriers at the edge of the rink.



I've tried ice hockey too. My impression was that half the time, there seemed to be no puck on the ice, and the other half of the time, we could've decamped to a boxing ring...


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Vettel do.



That's just the start... Max as well, when it comes to the current crop...


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I can remember those sort of schools. We used to line up either side of the great divide and stare at one another at break times.



That wasn't possible for us. The boys' school was at St Pauls, and we were in the Barbican. Not exactly line-of-sight...


----------



## Threevok (20 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Which is what sort?
> 
> The minestrone was lovely. And with fresh home baked bread as well...



The tinned kind.

I should make my own


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> That wasn't possible for us. The boys' school was at St Pauls, and we were in the Barbican. Not exactly line-of-sight...


We had two lines of trees which marked the area of No Mans Land patrolled by teachers.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> The tinned kind.
> 
> I should make my own



Tinned stuff is so-so. I do have a couple of cans stashed away for emergencies, but to be fair, I find tinned soup generally rather underwhelming. It's usually woefully underseasoned. I don't mind buying the chilled soups when they're on yellow sticker as they are somewhat better.

But no substitute for making your own. And it can be as easy or as fancy as you like. A crock pot is a massive help here, as you just wang everything in and let it get on with itself.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We had two lines of trees which marked the area of No Mans Land patrolled by teachers.



I was half expecting barbed wire as well...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Same could be said for me and netball. And rounders. The joys of going to a very traditional all-girls school, alas... I like to get stuck in, so chose fencing instead. Something rather therapeutic about thwacking someone with a sword.
> 
> P.S. I did play football when it was eventually offered, and hockey. And quick cricket.



Hockey wasn't as bad, mainly because I could run fast, and also because the ball was at the other end of a stick, ie, well away from me. I also gained a reputation for a fearsome and accurate hit after knocking a ball through a chain link fence.

But everything else, I kept as far from the ball as I could: it was legalised bullying.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hockey wasn't as bad, mainly because I could run fast, and also because the ball was at the other end of a stick, ie, well away from me. I also gained a reputation for a fearsome and accurate hit after knocking a ball through a chain link fence.
> 
> But everything else, I kept as far from the ball as I could: it was legalised bullying.



My problem was that I wasn't a terribly girly girl. I *liked* to get stuck in. 

I was too short for netball and rounders bored me to tears (preferred the intricacies of cricket). But I was accurate enough with a sword. 

Loved football, because playing as a defender / defensive midfielder, I could lurk and the back, read the game and *then* get the tackle in.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I was half expecting barbed wire as well...


We had a strike once.  We refused to go back in after dinner as we wanted to be able to meet the girls. We didn't half get a telling off. 
I think it was a few years later that they started mixed schools.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> My problem was that I wasn't a terribly girly girl. I *liked* to get stuck in.
> 
> I was too short for netball and rounders bored me to tears (preferred the intricacies of cricket). But I was accurate enough with a sword.
> 
> Loved football, because playing as a defender / defensive midfielder, I could lurk and the back, read the game and *then* get the tackle in.



I had the opposite problem: I couldn't see the point of rushing about to catch a bag of wind, especially as I was half the size of everyone else so it wasn't like I could do much with the thing even if I got it. Added to this a bunch of bullies 'teachers' who thought that making people 'get stuck in' was besically the point of games lessons and I quickly learned that the safest thing to do was make sure I was well away from the ball or pass it on to someone -anyone- else. Leading to the following memorable conversation with another pupil:

Pupil: Oi Short*rse! You gave him the ball!
Me: Yes...
P: But he's on the other team you idiot!
Me: Yes...
P: But then they'll score!
Me: I don't care: he didn't jump on me and knock me over and give me a kicking.
P: But that's part of the game!
Me: Not in basketball it isn't...

No, the one thing I learned in school was to hate team sports.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, the one thing I learned in school was to hate team sports.



For me, sports, team or otherwise, were a (sort of) legal way of getting back at some of the girls who made my life hell without getting a detention for it. If I got in a hard tackle, a sneaky elbow in the ribs or a bruising hit with a foil or epee, it made me feel so much better.

Teenage girls can be something cruel.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (20 Nov 2018)

Stupid hotel heating. Why cannot it go below 18 Celcius. Way too hot for me. Can't even turn the sodding thing off.




Drink maybe to blame. Surely people don't need that much heat?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Nov 2018)

Had one day off and when I come back the office door (previously featured in the Exciting Pigment Dehydration Updates) is not only completely painted, it also has a facing plate over the lock.

Well, I'm sure you can imagine the excitement...


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2018)

Morning. It is grey here but it doesn't feel as cold out as the wind seems to have dropped.

For bin followers I've put the recycling out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> For bin followers I've put the recycling out.



Hang on a minute: Which recycling? All of it? How many Bins?

You can't go about giving people half the information, you know.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2018)

We have a nice tall grey Wheely bin with a blue lid which is for cardboard and plastics.

I included the details of the bin for bin spotters!


----------



## raleighnut (21 Nov 2018)

I've got the Dining room ceiling painted, got to put the light back up today and rub down the woodwork, Maz should be buying the emulsion for the walls today so well on course.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2018)

I was just wondering! The plastic lid of our paper, glass and tin box is splitting. How am I supposed to recycle it if we are not allowed to put black plastic in our plastic recycling? 

You can look forward to me putting that box out tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I've got the Dining room ceiling painted, got to put the light back up today and rub down the woodwork, Maz should be buying the emulsion for the walls today so well on course.


Is it as fancy as Michael Angelo's ceilings.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Nov 2018)

And how dry is the paint? 
Is it uniformly dry or are there patches?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> And how dry is the paint?
> Is it uniformly dry or are there patches?


Inverted Archeology! It could indicate different underlying layers ?


----------



## perplexed (21 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We have a nice tall grey Wheely bin with a blue lid which is for cardboard and plastics.
> 
> I included the details of the bin for bin spotters!



Our black 'rubbish' bin lives outside.

We have a slim blue bin which used to be for glass/tin/plastic.

The blue bin is now for paper/cardboard.

We have a brand new brown bin which is for glass/tin/plastic.

We used to have a blue box with an ill-fitting cover made out of a sort of 'groundsheet' material. This was for paper and cardboard but has been usurped by the blue bin having been 'repurposed'.*

The brown bin and the blue bin now live in the garage with the lids open, as I invariably go out there and run out of hands to open the lids to put the recycling in. (The garage door is remote control).




* To keep this mundane and allevieat the possible tension arising from my post, I will relay the following information about the blue box's fate...
The council allowed residents to keep the blue box. It is quite sturdy. Some of the council's suggestions included possibly reusing it as a flower pot.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Nov 2018)

Bins R Us..here too we have 4.

Not too much of a problem as we have plenty of room for them.
But terrace streets are just ridiculous with bins all over the place.

And most don't get used correctly and then stay full and overflowing,which is very nice ,all good for the areas and helps promote a clean tidy way of life Not


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Nov 2018)

It feels like winter today..I had to put a fleece and my hat on!!


----------



## raleighnut (21 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is it as fancy as Michael Angelo's ceilings.


No but it's flat now, we had the (badly) Artexed ceiling overboarded and skimmed so it has been a long job not helped by my 'cripple' status and the fact I can only do 'stuff' for a couple of hours a day before the pain in my bad leg becomes too much and I have to stop. 

The fact that the Dining room is also home to my HiFi and all the LPs/CDs/Tapes/Minidiscs etc didn't help, it took 3 days to empty the room.


----------



## MikeG (21 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I was just wondering! The plastic lid of our paper, glass and tin box is splitting. How am I supposed to recycle it if we are not allowed to put black plastic in our plastic recycling? .........



You ring the council, they collect it and replace it, then deal with recycling the old one themselves.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2018)

Snow!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> No but it's flat now, we had the (badly) Artexed ceiling overboarded and skimmed so it has been a long job not helped by my 'cripple' status and the fact I can only do 'stuff' for a couple of hours a day before the pain in my bad leg becomes too much and I have to stop.
> 
> The fact that the Dining room is also home to my HiFi and all the LPs/CDs/Tapes/Minidiscs etc didn't help, it took 3 days to empty the room.


Sorry to hear that. Take care.


----------



## Katherine (21 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> The council allowed residents to keep the blue box. It is quite sturdy. Some of the council's suggestions included possibly reusing it as a flower pot.


We have an old recycling box, from life before 4 wheelie bins. It is now our 'safe place ' for parcels.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2018)

We just had an Australian come to do a water survey!  He was a nice chap. Schrodie thought he would also like to join in with his game as he found an aluminium ball in his boots when he went to put them on! He almost had one in his bag but I caught him before he could do it.
We told him as he left that he is allowed to keep any toys he might find in his bag.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Nov 2018)

I’ve installed a new pull cord light switch in the bathroom. It works - we have light!


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> For bin followers I've put the recycling out



I've bin following.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Snow!


Where??


----------



## postman (21 Nov 2018)

A bit daft this one.But i am looking forward to putting my Schwalbe Marathon Greenguard tyres on,they have such a fantastic tread on them,i was on Gatorskins with hardly any tread.Silly i know but they look fab.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Nov 2018)

Now we're _sorting out cupboards_. 

It's so exciting I have to use _italics _the describe it.


----------



## Speicher (21 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now we're _sorting out cupboards_.
> 
> It's so exciting I have to use _italics _the describe it.



Spooky! I am doing the same, and trying to throw out some things.


----------



## Speicher (21 Nov 2018)

If you have lost anything recently, I will keep a look out for it at the end of my Utility Room Recycling depot.


----------



## MikeG (21 Nov 2018)

I just made all this lot for my front door:







Well, OK, I didn't make the monkey-tail handle, but the lock box and straps are my work.


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2018)

Getting the royal run around concerning my claim. Admiral saying they can't find my bank details - a week ON, Now issuing a cheque. Admiral and I bank with Lloyds, checked and Admiral can use Faster Payments between accountds

Leigh Day have been crap in the last year TBF, it's taken almost a year since my final medical to get the claim together (delays from specialist etc etc) and then Admiral wont negotiate. The stress has been horrible, and now they are messing about even more. That will be yet another week of interest they make on the money. Please don't ever get knocked off your bikes, the legal system is incredibly stressful. I'm just going to beat up the next driver who hurts me, then ride off - you don't get recompense.

I'll be glad when this is behind me.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Where??


To begin with it was falling from the sky and settling on my car windscreen but then it melted!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Nov 2018)

I highlight in my otherwise mundane day - the postman just delivered my new Charge Spoon saddle!


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> Getting the royal run around concerning my claim. Admiral saying they can't find my bank details - a week ON, Now issuing a cheque. Admiral and I bank with Lloyds, checked and Admiral can use Faster Payments between accountds
> 
> Leigh Day have been crap in the last year TBF, it's taken almost a year since my final medical to get the claim together (delays from specialist etc etc) and then Admiral wont negotiate. The stress has been horrible, and now they are messing about even more. That will be yet another week of interest they make on the money. Please don't ever get knocked off your bikes, the legal system is incredibly stressful. I'm just going to beat up the next driver who hurts me, then ride off - you don't get recompense.
> 
> I'll be glad when this is behind me.


I got the wheel clamp when it went similar(pear shaped) for me.

You hit the next driver who hurts you, you'll be the one being done. Five minutes of "satisfaction" down the drain.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> I got the wheel clamp when it went similar(pear shaped) for me.
> 
> You hit the next driver who hurts you, you'll be the one being done. Five minutes of "satisfaction" down the drain.


D'Accord.
Violence never solves anything, but constant legal nagging can move mountains, if gradually. Do the judge and the courts not monitor judgments and verdicts in the legal system in Britain?


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2018)

Possibly, but as cyclists we're below pedestrians.

I just wanted to floor the driver, who t-boned me. His behaviour, at the time, was somewhat "erratic".


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> Getting the royal run around concerning my claim. Admiral saying they can't find my bank details - a week ON, Now issuing a cheque. Admiral and I bank with Lloyds, checked and Admiral can use Faster Payments between accountds
> 
> Leigh Day have been crap in the last year TBF, it's taken almost a year since my final medical to get the claim together (delays from specialist etc etc) and then Admiral wont negotiate. The stress has been horrible, and now they are messing about even more. That will be yet another week of interest they make on the money. Please don't ever get knocked off your bikes, the legal system is incredibly stressful. I'm just going to beat up the next driver who hurts me, then ride off - you don't get recompense.
> 
> I'll be glad when this is behind me.


Good luck with all that Fossy!


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2018)

Once the 'cheque' (how last century) arrives, I'll have to take time off to bank the thing - even more time off from this injury.

Not happy and rather hissed off. We are gutter trash. Don't think Admiral Insurance will be too happy with any negative publicity. 

The driver won't even know what damaged he's caused to me and my family, what justice is a few quid in my pocket ?


----------



## Truth (21 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> A bit daft this one.But i am looking forward to putting my Schwalbe Marathon Greenguard tyres on,they have such a fantastic tread on them,i was on Gatorskins with hardly any tread.Silly i know but they look fab.


Just had mine put on today funnily enough and looking good...... lets hope they perform likewise


----------



## postman (21 Nov 2018)

Truth said:


> Just had mine put on today funnily enough and looking good...... lets hope they perform likewise




Mine have to be wrapped up and put under the Christmas tree,I kid you not just one of a couple of pressies.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> Getting the royal run around concerning my claim. Admiral saying they can't find my bank details - a week ON, Now issuing a cheque. Admiral and I bank with Lloyds, checked and Admiral can use Faster Payments between accountds
> 
> Leigh Day have been crap in the last year TBF, it's taken almost a year since my final medical to get the claim together (delays from specialist etc etc) and then Admiral wont negotiate. The stress has been horrible, and now they are messing about even more. That will be yet another week of interest they make on the money. Please don't ever get knocked off your bikes, the legal system is incredibly stressful. I'm just going to beat up the next driver who hurts me, then ride off - you don't get recompense.
> 
> I'll be glad when this is behind me.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2018)

Only two wheelie bins here. One with a green lid for green recycling and food waste (which can be wrapped in newspaper) and one with a blue lid for mixed recycling. General rubbish still a black bag collection, but I only put mine out once a month, and even then, it's barely half full. Most of that is cat food pouches.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2018)

My knee is well on the way to mending. The road rash is all but healed up, just a wee bit of bruising and swelling left - which itches infernally. Wouldn't want to cycle just yet, but other than that, getting back into the swing of things.

Sawed some felled trees into sections and moved them so they'll be easier to turn into logs, sawed up two heaped wheelbarrows of logs and wanged them in the garage and moved some green wood to where it can dry in the wind.


----------



## Threevok (21 Nov 2018)

My wrist protector has arrived


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Spooky! I am doing the same, and trying to throw out some things.



Woah...


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> Getting the royal run around concerning my claim. Admiral saying they can't find my bank details - a week ON, Now issuing a cheque. Admiral and I bank with Lloyds, checked and Admiral can use Faster Payments between accountds
> 
> Leigh Day have been crap in the last year TBF, it's taken almost a year since my final medical to get the claim together (delays from specialist etc etc) and then Admiral wont negotiate. The stress has been horrible, and now they are messing about even more. That will be yet another week of interest they make on the money. Please don't ever get knocked off your bikes, the legal system is incredibly stressful. I'm just going to beat up the next driver who hurts me, then ride off - you don't get recompense.
> 
> I'll be glad when this is behind me.



here's hoping you get it all sorted soon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Nov 2018)

@fossyant , all the best for you and yours, and I hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2018)

Just settling down with a late night 

I keep getting interrupted by a cat who is not impressed with the supper she was served.

Will head off to the Land of Nod shortly, via a halfway stop at Hot Bath.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2018)

Fantastic seeded brown loaf from M&S today, just the right amount of maltyness for me and a snip at £2.85


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Just settling down with a late night
> 
> I keep getting interrupted by a cat who is not impressed with the supper she was served.
> 
> Will head off to the Land of Nod shortly, via a halfway stop at Hot Bath.


On the wooden hill?


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Nov 2018)

Its nearly Friday, i have a day off on Friday....be nice and warm at work today,best thing about working in a care home in cold weather.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2018)

meta lon said:


> Its nearly Friday, i have a day off on Friday....be nice and warm at work today,best thing about working in a care home in cold weather.



I had Tuesday off this week and spent all of the day thinking it was Saturday. By yesterday I was thoroughly confused and now my body seems to have decided it's Friday. Worse, I'm working half a day on Saturday, so by next week I'll not have a clue what is going on.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2018)

Frosty outside in east Posshire


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2018)

Morning. Crystal clear skies here with a bit of a frost about. 
There was a very bright large planet clearly visible to the South when I first got up, it has faded now as the sky has become brighter.
For bin followers I have now put out our black recycling box.


----------



## Truth (22 Nov 2018)

Icy in Wolverhampton, the weather and the atmosphere


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2018)

Truth said:


> Icy in Wolverhampton, the weather and *the atmosphere*



Having lived quite close to Wolverhamption for five years, I can confirm this.


----------



## Truth (22 Nov 2018)

. I live in Coseley, you may know it?


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Nov 2018)

Rain all the way to work and dark.
Brightening up now..


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Crystal clear skies here with a bit of a frost about.
> There was a very bright large planet clearly visible to the South when I first got up, it has faded now as the sky has become brighter.
> For bin followers I have now put out our black recycling box.



Bin day tomorrow, can't remember which one so I'll just keep an eye on which one other people put out.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Bin day tomorrow, can't remember which one so I'll just keep an eye on which one other people put out.


I usually follow that idea just in case they know something you don't.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2018)

Truth said:


> . I live in Coseley, you may know it?



Only by name. I used to live in Cannock.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2018)

Just had a chat with my Boss about what should go in my reference. Always have to be careful of such conversations because he's incredibly smart and very experienced, so you never _quite _know what is behind a question.

Fortunately he's also very relaxed and extremely protective of his staff...


----------



## perplexed (22 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Bin day tomorrow, can't remember which one so I'll just keep an eye on which one other people put out.



Our system of binnage is now so complicated I have to refer to the handy cut-out-and-keep calendar the council provided, which is now 'magneted' to the fridge.*








* again, in the spirit of reducing anxiety, the following information is to diffuse any fridge magnet identification stress. At the top of the calendar is a horizontal magnet depicting the gardens of Marqueyssac in France. The magnet to the lower aspect of the calendar features a copy of an artwork in monochrome depicting two sheep grazing.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> Our system of binnage is now so complicated I have to refer to the handy cut-out-and-keep calendar the council provided, which is now 'magneted' to the fridge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pleased you took the time to qualify the situation on the magnet front. Others would not have been so considerate and just left the post to raise anxiety in its readers. Wholly against the spirit of the cafe.

Hat sir hat.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Nov 2018)

Black bin day today.

I know this as my neighbours have also put their black bins out. So if it's wrong, the whole street is wrong.


----------



## postman (22 Nov 2018)

No no no don't yes i am.

One week i failed to put the bin out the man asked where's yer bin.I have bin to the mother in laws,and got back late


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> No no no don't yes i am.
> 
> One week i failed to put the bin out the man asked where's yer bin.I have bin to the mother in laws,and got back late



Thsat happened to me as well. I told him I'd bin to Germany.
He said "No, where's tha _Wheelie Bin_?"
I said I'd _wheelie bin_ to Germany...

After that joke it's probably better to stay in Germany too...


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> Our system of binnage is now so complicated I have to refer to the handy cut-out-and-keep calendar the council provided, which is now 'magneted' to the fridge.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Local council printed and had one posted to every house. The following week those doing the bins delivered their own. Neither matched the other.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Nov 2018)

I have numbered brown bins. My brown bin with brown lid is for garbage, and my brown bin with yellow lid is for recycling. They are wheelie bins, as well. Recycling is single stream, so I need but the one. Today is Thanks-Giving, but they are coming for the bins tomorrow anyway. As they are all the same, I have marked mine with blue tape, rather reminiscent of a St. Andrews' Saltire. I do not have a calendar,as the town notifies me through Facebook. As it is Thanks-giving today, we will have a goodly bit of garbage this week, and about a 3/4 full recycling bin as well. That's all what's bin news in Normal, Illinois, U.S.A..


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2018)

I got fined £75 for putting a black bin bag out on the 'wrong' wednesday, it should have been green..it was 3 weeks into the black/green bag and brown/grey/green bin switchover some of which are weekly some bi-weekly. My council are fascists.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2018)

The girls' Zooplus order turned up this morning.

12kg of cat biscuits, 120 pouches of wet food and 40 litres of litter.

I have also been sawing and hauling logs.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Fantastic seeded brown loaf from M&S today, just the right amount of maltyness for me and a snip at £2.85



Bake your own?


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> On the wooden hill?



Halfway in terms of distance. The wooden hill is very short - the advantage of living in a tiny cottage. 

The disadvantage is that I'm really running out of space for books.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2018)

Just got a very positive reference from the Chief, with a comment of 'Let me know if you want anything else put in'...


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Bake your own?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Nov 2018)

The house is clean, and my and the kids’ cycling year is washed and now drying. 

What an exciting life I lead....

In other news, my new Charge Spoon saddle is on the MTB and the lockable bar ends are fitted to the road bike (the old push-in ones kept working their way out).


----------



## postman (22 Nov 2018)

I have sent off an e mail sharpish to POST OFFICE COUNTERS Ltd.To tell them about the attitude of one of it's branches and the staff.How dare they be cheery,give good service have a conversation with me.I have just started to use this branch after our local one suddenly shut down.A wonderful branch it is a pleasure to wait in the queue,i have told POC they ought to give them some sort of reward.


----------



## Speicher (22 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> The girls' Zooplus order turned up this morning.
> 
> 12kg of cat biscuits, 120 pouches of wet food and 40 litres of litter.
> 
> I have also been sawing and hauling logs.



Can you add sawdust to the cat litter, or are the girls not used to that?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Nov 2018)

I’ve ranted on here about pretentious crisp flavours before.

The latest crisp flavour to incur my wrath is...

“Tesco Finest, Crinkle Cut, Cave Aged Chedder & Bramley Apple Chutney.”

Cave Aged? My Arse!.

IT MAKES ME SO MAD.

Mind you, i could smell the bat guano when I opened the bag.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve ranted on here about pretentious crisp flavours before.
> 
> The latest crisp flavour to incur my wrath is...
> 
> ...


I suppose ‘Cheese and Apple’ flavour doesn’t have the same ring to it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve ranted on here about pretentious crisp flavours before.
> 
> The latest crisp flavour to incur my wrath is...
> 
> ...



Fois gras and sauteed ptarmigan frazzles, thats what i'm waiting for!


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve ranted on here about pretentious crisp flavours before.
> 
> The latest crisp flavour to incur my wrath is...
> 
> ...



What a timely post, I've just had a cuppa with @Hill Wimp and @Fab Foodie, as I left fabbers gave me a bag of crisps telling me they were horrible but could I give him my critique.

The flavour, Brussel sprouts. I'm scared to try them frankly.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Nov 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Fois gras and sauteed ptarmigan frazzles, thats what i'm waiting for!



Don’t you mean “Loch Lomond reared Fois Gras and Sauteed Newfoundland Ptarmigan Frazzles”?


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2018)

Off to a Christmas Themed cinema showing of The Greatest Showman at Mayfield in Manchester. Not my cup of tea, but its free as its a preview night.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> What a timely post, I've just had a cuppa with @Hill Wimp and @Fab Foodie, as I left fabbers gave me a bag of crisps telling me they were horrible but could I give him my critique.
> 
> The flavour, Brussel sprouts. I'm scared to try them frankly.



At least they’re not pretentious though.

They could have been “Toasted Hand Dug Bussel Sprout” flavour.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> View attachment 439936


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Can you add sawdust to the cat litter, or are the girls not used to that?



I use a clumping corn-based litter, and sawdust doesn't really clump. Although I used to have a cat who absolutely loved sawdust as litter...

Sawdust typically gets left wherever I happen to be cutting - it's far easier to turn felled trees into logs and haul the logs than to turn trees into sections, haul those and *then* turn them into logs.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Sawdust typically gets left wherever I happen to be cutting - it's far easier to turn felled trees into logs and haul the logs than to turn trees into sections, haul those and *then* turn them into logs.



“She's a lumberjack and she's OK
She sleeps all night and she works all day etc. etc.”


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> I have sent off an e mail sharpish to POST OFFICE COUNTERS Ltd.To tell them about the attitude of one of it's branches and the staff.How dare they be cheery,give good service have a conversation with me.I have just started to use this branch after our local one suddenly shut down.A wonderful branch it is a pleasure to wait in the queue,i have told POC they ought to give them some sort of reward.



I have a slight Post Office phobia and try and avoid going in them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I suppose ‘Cheese and Apple’ flavour doesn’t have the same ring to it.



Nor would "Bat Guano flavour"...


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> “She's a lumberjack and she's OK
> She sleeps all night and she works all day etc. etc.”


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2018)

Right, I am very much in need of a  so gonna scoot off and make me one.

All this talk of crisps... I really fancy some right now.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> At least they’re not pretentious though.
> 
> They could have been “Toasted *Hand Dug* Bussel Sprout” flavour.


What sort of sprouts are/have you been eating?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2018)

Cold and dank out today.


----------



## Katherine (22 Nov 2018)

Further to the bin updates :
We've put out our blue bin out which is full of cardboard and paper. We are also allowed to put in tetra packs.
Our black bin with the pink lid (Salford council have the pink colour scheme on a lot of council stuff) is out too, which is full of leaves and food waste.

My list of what to put in which bin and the calendar of which bin to put out when, is bluetacked to the inside of the cereal cupboard. The calendar is essential because the various bins are emptied, weekly, fortnightly or 3 weekly !


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> What sort of sprouts are/have you been eating?


Not sure about da Sloth but i prefer the artisan douglas fir smoked pigmy sprout variety. 5 quid each at Waitrose.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Nov 2018)

One of the guys at our place finished today, he won't be missed, a fantasist who wound up many people.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not sure about da Sloth but i prefer the artisan douglas fir smoked pigmy sprout variety. 5 quid each at Waitrose.


Check the right ailse, they sell Fois gras and sauteed ptarmigan frazzles there.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> One of the guys at our place finished today, he won't be missed, a fantasist who wound up many people.



Was he a watch maker?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Was he a watch maker?



Sigh...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Nov 2018)

I'm getting sick of the CC forum ads.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm getting sick of the CC forum ads.



They're nothing. 

It's the ones I get on FB at the moment... Baby clothes, fertility services and dog food.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2018)

I have deleted the FB App.


----------



## Katherine (22 Nov 2018)

@Gravity Aided and anyone else who is celebrating. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Nov 2018)

I didn't know that a course of three rabies vaccinations cost £195.  I'm settling for a free flu jab on the NHS and hoping for the best.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2018)

Making myself a late night  and deciding what kind of biskit to have with it.

Spent the evening working on the writing challenge a friend has set me. I've been adapting one of my own original fics to her requirements, but as usual, my characters aren't interested in following the script. Proof that the sort of stuff I write isn't 50 Shades of Grey...


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> @Gravity Aided and anyone else who is celebrating. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


I had turkey and dressing, mashed potatoes in turkey gravy, cranberries, and pumpkin pie, as well as green bean casserole. For dinner, I just made a couple of burritos from turkey and guacamole,(homemade) and probably a bit of pumpkin pie. It was a wonderful Thanks-giving, as I and Mrs. GA got to spend the entire day together. Tomorrow is Black Friday, so that'll be a real treat. I need a new camping hammock, a neat little multi-tool and some other stuff at a local building/big box store. I plan to go so early (military early) that I should miss the initial influx, yet beat the pancake eaters.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2018)

Just don't get flattened in the scrum... If it's anything like going yellow stickering, you'll need to sharpen your elbows @Gravity Aided 

Glad you had a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2018)

It's Friday thank goodness , lets have a good one all


----------



## perplexed (23 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Further to the bin updates :
> We've put out our blue bin out which is full of cardboard and paper. We are also allowed to put in tetra packs.
> Our black bin with the pink lid (Salford council have the pink colour scheme on a lot of council stuff) is out too, which is full of leaves and food waste.
> 
> My list of what to put in which bin and the calendar of which bin to put out when, is bluetacked to the inside of the cereal cupboard. The calendar is essential because the various bins are emptied, weekly, fortnightly or 3 weekly !




Bin retrieval anxiety is another thing that all good householders should consider.

Some people pay for their wheelie bins to be jetwashed, some don't. * Being tight, I am in the latter catagory.

This action can lead to the exacerbation of the bin-person/operative/hygiene executive's enthusiastic game of bin-scattering. With this in mind, I feel it is essential to reduce stress levels by identifying one's own bins by the affixing of the house number on the bins. I've painted our house number on ours.**

This issue was particularly underscored when Mrs Perplexed accidentally kidnapped the next door neighbours' blue bin for 3 weeks.***



* I clean my own out now and then and save £££s...
** To reassure the readership, two points here. 1) I've done it neatly, without dribbling the paint, and 2) they are painted in plain white.
*** I had already retrieved the blue bin and put in the garage. She didn't realise, and due to the aforementioned bin-scattering game she thought the bin outside our house was ours - it wasn't. If only the neighbours had helped reduce bin-retrieval stress by identifying their bin...


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Nov 2018)

It is Friday...lie in ,day off, woo,hoo


----------



## MikeG (23 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> .........This issue was particularly underscored when Mrs Perplexed accidentally kidnapped the next door neighbours' blue bin for 3 weeks.***.......
> 
> *** I had already retrieved the blue bin and put in the garage. She didn't realise, and due to the aforementioned bin-scattering game she thought the bin outside our house was ours - it wasn't. If only the neighbours had helped reduce bin-retrieval stress by identifying their bin...



I've completely solved this difficult problem. I got rid of neighbours.


----------



## MikeG (23 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> It's Friday thank goodness , lets have a good one all



Phuh. You just wrecked it, by using half the requisite number of apostrophes. Roll on Saturday.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2018)

Morning! Can you buy any colour other than black today?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> The girls' Zooplus order turned up this morning.
> 
> 12kg of cat biscuits, 120 pouches of wet food and 40 litres of litter.
> 
> I have also been sawing and hauling logs.


You haven't been lawing and sauling hogs have you?


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> Bin retrieval anxiety is another thing that all good householders should consider.
> 
> Some people pay for their wheelie bins to be jetwashed, some don't. * Being tight, I am in the latter catagory.
> 
> ...



There's a house I drive past whose wheelie bins have full bin size West Ham stickers on the front face. I think he's a gooner....


----------



## Katherine (23 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> Bin retrieval anxiety is another thing that all good householders should consider.
> 
> Some people pay for their wheelie bins to be jetwashed, some don't. * Being tight, I am in the latter catagory.
> 
> ...


Impressive bin management @perplexed . 
I think we are in full agreement. 
Sometimes the bins get left on the verge, sometimes they are left in front of the drive, other times they'll be found randomly on the pavement. I bought some stickers with the house number on from Aldi, they have yellow flowers on. Although the council have issued everyone with some large plain stickers which we can write our own numbers on. 
Mr K has put the bins away this morning, he's also done next-door's and the old lady's on the end. I always put hers out for her and whoever gets there first out of us and next-door brings them all in. - which could be anything between 3 and 9 bins.
I occasionally clean our bins with the hose, the outside broom and some multipurpose liquid. - which I quite enjoy.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2018)

Should they come up with Smart bins? They could have a light which flashed to indicate which one to put out on the correct day.

Right I'm off to Dragons Den!


----------



## Threevok (23 Nov 2018)

I upset my neighbor yesterday, after she bitched on FB about her neighbors refusing to take her parcels in anymore

I publicly listed many reasons why

Her post has now been removed


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> Bin retrieval anxiety is another thing that all good householders should consider.
> 
> Some people pay for their wheelie bins to be jetwashed, some don't. * Being tight, I am in the latter catagory.
> 
> ...


Numbers only work to a point. You live near a junction they'll not always work.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Should they come up with Smart bins? They could have a light which flashed to indicate which one to put out on the correct day.
> 
> Right I'm off to Dragons Den!


How do you plan onn getting round any changes they make?

Wheelie bin is of the chipped variety, so already a "smart bin".


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2018)

Our bin day changed from Saturday to Wednesday. Consequently, I now think it's the start of the weekend on Tuesday evening!

<doh! >


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2018)

Oops. Sorry. I forgot report that I bought a new roll of Greaseproof Paper this morning as the one in the kitchen draw (far right, top) has only about 15" remaining.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've completely solved this difficult problem. I got rid of neighbours.





I won't ask...

My nearest neighbours are around 100 metres down the road - on the other side of the road. The nearest neighbour on my side of the road is about a mile away.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> You haven't been lawing and sauling hogs have you?



If only I knew what sauling hogs was... 

The mind boggles at the possibilities.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2018)

Another morning being a lumberjill.

Wish I'd had a better night's sleep though. Mind on overdrive and when not that, unsettling dreams. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Speicher (23 Nov 2018)

I have lovely neighbours. We do not pop into each other's houses, but everyone is very friendly.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Phuh. You just wrecked it, by using half the requisite number of apostrophes. Roll on Saturday.


'


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> I upset my neighbor yesterday, after she bitched on FB about her neighbors refusing to take her parcels in anymore
> 
> I publicly listed many reasons why
> 
> Her post has now been removed



How to win friends and influence people...


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Just don't get flattened in the scrum... If it's anything like going yellow stickering, you'll need to sharpen your elbows @Gravity Aided
> 
> Glad you had a good Thanksgiving.


Scrum it was, at 0600 hours. I had to wait for someone to leave the store with a cart so I could get one. I neeeeeeded a toy car track for a GrandGA, and also got a smartwatch($10) a new 3" grinder($24) One of those titanium/copper frying pans for Mrs. GA($5) some fleece throws($1.50 ea) and a RitterSport bar for breakfast, which I ate in line, which was a quarter mile long. I got the smartwatch for Mrs. GA, but she is small, and the screen was larger than her wrist. Then I went to a grocery store, almost empty, and bought a pound of pork belly on Y/S. No lines, no waiting.


----------



## Speicher (23 Nov 2018)

I might buy extremely lovely very soft and quick drying towels from Sheridan.


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2018)

Last night's freebie was OK. A showing of The Greatest Showman at the old Mayfield site in Manchester. Included 2 free drinks, a street food dish and free entry. Worth about £35 each for the 4 of us.

Tonight we have a freebie taster at Dishoom, a new Indian restaurant in Manchester. Also using our Manchester Confidentials half price beer tabs first. Going to be a good night, and cheap. Some of the bars are quite expensive usually.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> Tonight we have a freebie taster at Dishoom, a new Indian restaurant in Manchester.



It's a wonderful irony that the thought of really good Indian food makes me miss the UK.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> My knee is well on the way to mending. The road rash is all but healed up, just a wee bit of bruising and swelling left - which itches infernally. Wouldn't want to cycle just yet, but other than that, getting back into the swing of things.
> 
> Sawed some felled trees into sections and moved them so they'll be easier to turn into logs, sawed up two heaped wheelbarrows of logs and wanged them in the garage and moved some green wood to where it can dry in the wind.


Soon you'll be ready to kick ass in Yellow Sticker Land once again! Got a whole cauliflower for 45p today and some cans of Red Willow for 42p each.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> Soon you'll be ready to kick ass in Yellow Sticker Land once again! Got a whole cauliflower for 45p today and some cans of Red Willow for 42p each.



Just in time for the Christmas bonanza... 

Enjoy your beers  They'll taste all the better for being on YS


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's a wonderful irony that the thought of really good Indian food makes me miss the UK.


Food day at work is pretty nice, where I'm at, there is a large Indian population. Loads of good restaurants, both Indian and Asian. Now, if I could only get someone to open a samosa stall around these parts. We also have a good Turkish restaurant as well. I believe our cities(Bloomington and Normal) have the highest restaurant count per capita in the U.S.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> (Bloomington and *Normal*).



Is that a typo or is the city called 'Normal'? I'm not trying to be funny: I once stayed in a village called Splatt.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that a typo or is the city called 'Normal'? I'm not trying to be funny: I once stayed in a village called Splatt.


I know there’s a town in Pennsylvania called Intercourse.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Nov 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Was he a watch maker?



A couple of people wished him well, his response was 'you know me, land in a pile of s**t, come up smelling of roses' I have stood next to him, he doesn't smell of roses not even deodorant


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Nov 2018)

Rhubarb Gin and Ginger Ale..nice

Enjoying a night at the Finch's Arms Rutland Water..

Nice view from the room.


----------



## perplexed (23 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that a typo or is the city called 'Normal'? I'm not trying to be funny: I once stayed in a village called Splatt.



I deliberately drove slightly out of my way in France a year or two ago to visit the hamlet of Anus. 

I'd seen it on a map.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2018)

I cycle through Prickwillow occasionally...


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2018)

Try calling Nobber Garda Station

+353 46 905 2182


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2018)

Morning all it's Time to get out and do some miles


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Nov 2018)

Oh dear, what have I started?


----------



## fossyant (24 Nov 2018)

Lovely meal. Cost came to over £100 which we only were dequired to leave a tip if we thought the service was good, which it was. Drinks were free but only had two beers and couldn't finish the second.


----------



## gbb (24 Nov 2018)

10am and I just woke up. Solid 10 hours sleep, got a bit of a headache.


----------



## postman (24 Nov 2018)

Postlady has just been,and a brown Government envelope has arrived,within three weeks £200 will appear i my bank account.Yeah right can't kid me another scam.Do these people think us Pensioners are thick,and i am a Yorkshireman to boot,Government sending out £200 free of charge.scammers don't you just love 'em.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> Postlady has just been,and a brown Government envelope has arrived,within three weeks £200 will appear i my bank account.Yeah right can't kid me another scam.Do these people think us Pensioners are thick,and i am a Yorkshireman to boot,Government sending out £200 free of charge.scammers don't you just love 'em.


If you don't want it...


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> Postlady has just been,and a brown Government envelope has arrived,within three weeks £200 will appear i my bank account.Yeah right can't kid me another scam.Do these people think us Pensioners are thick,and i am a Yorkshireman to boot,Government sending out £200 free of charge.scammers don't you just love 'em.



Please avoid getting hot under your collar about this.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2018)

A good friend of ours is in Sydney Australia, she sent me some pics-her grin says it all


----------



## postman (24 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> If you don't want it...




All is sorted.Mrs Postman who has just come home,has said i don't have to worry about it,she will dispose of it for me,bless her i do love her.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> All is sorted.Mrs Postman who has just come home,has said i don't have to worry about it,she will dispose of it for me,bless her i do love her.


The offer was there all the same. You get any more, you can forward them on.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that a typo or is the city called 'Normal'? I'm not trying to be funny: I once stayed in a village called Splatt.


http://www.visitbn.org/
Historically, Universities which specialized in producing teachers for instruction in the schools were called normal universities until the 1950's in the States, I went to what was formerly Southern Illinois Normal University, and ISU was formerly Illinois State Normal University. The town was founded with the idea in mind of building the University here, but was originally called North Bloomington. Then the name was changed to Normal in 1857 when the university was awarded to the town. There was also a rather busy railroad junction, right in the middle of the downtown.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I know there’s a town in Pennsylvania called Intercourse.


Amish town names. Hilarious. There's also Bird-In-Hand.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2018)

And don't miss Free Love Valley, either.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> http://www.visitbn.org/
> Historically, Universities which specialized in producing teachers for instruction in the schools were called normal universities until the 1950's in the States, I went to what was formerly Southern Illinois Normal University, and ISU was formerly Illinois State Normal University. The town was founded with the idea in mind of building the University here, *but was originally called North Bloomington. Then the name was changed to Normal in 1857 *when the university was awarded to the town. There was also a rather busy railroad junction, right in the middle of the downtown.


Does that mean a certain Lt. Colonel couldn't have come from there, and was wrong about a train station?


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2018)

Sitting here watching the F1 qually from Abu Dhabi. Then going to have a bite of lunch.

Spent the morning clearing up the last of the felled trees and bringing in the logs. Will take a break from that now, and will be switching to a massive split-a-thon. Not sure it's wise, letting me loose with an axe... 

Another duff night's sleep though.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Sitting here watching the F1 qually from Abu Dhabi. Then going to have a bite of lunch.
> 
> Spent the morning clearing up the last of the felled trees and bringing in the logs. Will take a break from that now, and will be switching to a massive split-a-thon. Not sure it's wise, letting me loose with an axe...
> 
> Another duff night's sleep though.



I think I can top-trump that.

Currently sitting here watching the F1 Qualifying...

Then I’ll wonder round the pub for a few beers in front on England v Australia...

Then home for an Indian Takeaway in front of Wales v SA.

Does life get any better than that?


----------



## gaijintendo (24 Nov 2018)

I bought a LHS crank thats a different size than the RHS crankset I bought alongside it (PX, since you asked why you'd buy things so randomly).

At least it was cheaper than just getting the chainring I needed...


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2018)

We are off out this evening to see Marcus Brigstock.


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2018)

After nearly finishing an upside down jumper, I am thinking of knitting an upside down tree.







The reason for knitting it upside down is so that I can use the general idea of the decreases, but reverse them to increases and have a much larger tree.

Does the panel of knittists agree that this might be possible?

Pattern is here:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silver-bells-christmas-tree

I have some red/green eyelash yarn, and could just leave out the contrast "purl" row, I spose.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2018)

BBC tells me that Hamilton was ''blisteringly quick'' in Abu Dhabi but also lost 0-1 to Celtic.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> BBC tells me that Hamilton was ''blisteringly quick'' in Abu Dhabi but also lost 0-1 to Celtic.



He should have taken some mates to the match.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> He should have taken some mates to the match.


It's all a bit Academical now.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's all a bit Academical now.



Top work.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I think I can top-trump that.
> 
> Currently sitting here watching the F1 Qualifying...
> 
> ...



Not bad.

I'm sat here in my onesie with final score on the telly  With a cup of tea and some rocky road.

Home made cottage pie later.


----------



## postman (24 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> The offer was there all the same. You get any more, you can forward them on.



It seems i got one just like it last year and the year before that,Mrs Postman said she did not want me getting worked up about them knowing how much i cannot stand scammers.So she got rid of those also,bless her.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2018)

Evening all! I am a bit tired now after doing a 160 mile round trip to buy a bicycle!  Not just any bicycle but an M&S , Ooops went off track a bit! 

Well my wife even went Wow ! When she saw it. 

It is a Coventry Eagle Tripple Ace tandem in sort of original if rusty condition . Thanks Biggsy! 

They were a very nice couple that sold me the bike and we had a laugh taking it apart.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Not bad.
> 
> I'm sat here in my onesie with final score on the telly  With a cup of tea and some rocky road.
> 
> Home made cottage pie later.



Hmmm... OK. I’ll settle for a score draw.

That’s only because SWMBO has told me she’s made pizza.

Apparently, it’s ok if I still want to have takeaway curry, but said in the tone of voice where I know it’s not _really_ ok.


----------



## colly (24 Nov 2018)

Glass of wine, dinner scoffed, rugby on the box. 

It's a hard life.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Hmmm... OK. I’ll settle for a score draw.
> 
> That’s only because SWMBO has told me she’s made pizza.
> 
> Apparently, it’s ok if I still want to have takeaway curry, but said in the tone of voice where I know it’s not _really_ ok.



Ah, drat...  Although you could get curry sauce to dip the pizza in. To make a point, y'know... 

Fortunately I only have myself to please, since the cats don't eat cottage pie.  I'm about to wang my creation in the oven.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Nov 2018)

I’ve ordered a Breville Sandwich Toaster from Amazon.

I ordered it yesterday. It wasn’t in the BF sales.

I ordered it ‘cos i just really fancied a breville made, cheese and pickle toastie. I haven’t had one sine the 1980s and I just had a bit of a craving.

I think it may have been a result of reading a thread on here recently.

Mmmmm.. Baked bean toasties as well. Just like eating molton lava. Can’t wait.

Ok. So I’m a little drunk.


----------



## Katherine (24 Nov 2018)

Feeling accomplished : Mr K went to work, not having had time to help me prepare some chicken thighs that needed cooking. So I googled easy chicken thighs and found a recipe that just involved rubbing the chicken with oil and sprinkling with a mixture of paprika, Italian herbs, s and p, garlic powder, I also added some extra mixed peppers that came in their own grinder. Then roast.
The reason that I'm feeling accomplished is that did it one handed, including holding the grinders whilst grinding. Even a week ago, my right hand wouldn't have been strong enough to get the roasting tin out of the oven.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2018)

I seem to have eaten far too much. Oops, how did that happen?


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Feeling accomplished : Mr K went to work, not having had time to help me prepare some chicken thighs that needed cooking. So I googled easy chicken thighs and found a recipe that just involved rubbing the chicken with oil and sprinkling with a mixture of paprika, Italian herbs, s and p, garlic powder, I also added some extra mixed peppers that came in their own grinder. Then roast.
> The reason that I'm feeling accomplished is that did it one handed, including holding the grinders whilst grinding. Even a week ago, my right hand wouldn't have been strong enough to get the roasting tin out of the oven.



Glad you're getting there after your... unscheduled dismount... xxx


----------



## Katherine (24 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Glad you're getting there after your... unscheduled dismount... xxx


Back to work on Monday on light duties. Should be interesting.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Back to work on Monday on light duties. Should be interesting.



Pawsies crossed xxx


----------



## Katherine (24 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Pawsies crossed xxx


Thanks


----------



## postman (24 Nov 2018)

colly said:


> Glass of wine, dinner scoffed, rugby on the box.
> 
> It's a hard life.



I am going to have myself a little bet.Tomorrow our church Minister will somehow get the England win into his talk.England mad he is.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Nov 2018)

I've got pins and needles in my right foot.

I also need the loo...


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got pins and needles in my right foot.
> 
> I also need the loo...


Do you ever need the loo and not have pins and needles in your right foot?


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got pins and needles in my right foot.
> 
> I also need the loo...



Hop there on your left leg?


----------



## fossyant (24 Nov 2018)

Rock and roll saturday evening... dropped my son off at an 18th party, back home, 45 mins on turbo, a hot chocolate, a cat sat on my lap and toast (not all at once) Awaiting a late phone call for a 'pick up'.

Planning on getting up early and out on the MTB before the dog walkers get out.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2018)

Time to get clipped in and get out


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Time to get clipped in and get out



You do like an early ride old bean. Must admit its a lovely time of day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Do you ever need the loo and not have pins and needles in your right foot?



This has happened on occasion.

I have also experienced pins and needles in my right foot and _not _needed the loo.


----------



## perplexed (25 Nov 2018)

Two of the recessed spotlights in the original half of the kitchen blew. * One on Friday, the other yesterday. I'll fix them today.



* For those wondering. We had an extension built 9 years ago - this doubled the size of the kitchen, hence the original half and the new half.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> We had an extension built 9 years ago - this doubled the size of the kitchen, hence the original half and the new half.



Funny how names stick. At work there's a large vaulted cellar known as 'The Chicken Coop' because when the current org. took over the theatre there was a chicken coop on there. That was 20 years ago and there hasn't been a chicken near the place since, but every new client is given the tour and told "This is the chicken coop".


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2018)

Morning. After all of the euphoria of yesterday I have completely crashed this morning. I thought the way I had been feeling since I had finished my treatment meant that it had somehow cured me. Wrong! It has come back with a vengeance this morning. I didn't know that putting a teabag into a cup could be so complicated.


----------



## perplexed (25 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Funny how names stick. At work there's a large vaulted cellar known as 'The Chicken Coop' because when the current org. took over the theatre there was a chicken coop on there. That was 20 years ago and there hasn't been a chicken near the place since, but every new client is given the tour and told "This is the chicken coop".



Not just places but other things too. There was a program on TV years ago, can't for the life of me remember what it was called, but the funny thing is, we couldn't remember then either. 

For reasons lost to the mists of time, this program ended up being called 'Dr Who'. It wasn't actually Dr Who, but weirdly we could distinguish between Dr Who the TV program and 'Dr Who' the 'other' program when in conversation.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You do like an early ride old bean. Must admit its a lovely time of day.



I do it's by far the best time for a ride only 25 miles but back in bed now


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Nov 2018)

Not a bad morning, might try and get out on the bike later..i need to burn off Friday nights excess off i felt ill yesterday,i dont think my body likes Gin,i only had 3 on top of 3 beers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2018)

The Lieutenant Colonel was correct at the period in which the show was set and ran. But by the 1990's, the Front Street Station, near another railroad junction, GM&O (later Illinois Central Gulf) and the Nickel Plate Road, was falling into severe disrepair, as was the neighborhood. The station was razed, and the pile of rubble was used to elevate the bicycle/multi use trail over the busier (now Union Pacific) railroad tracks, and the station was moved to Normal. Then a new station/city hall/parking deck/bus terminal was built at Normal for the high speed rail project. The state university and the country club continue in their usual places and configurations, btw. But the hospitals have changed greatly. St Joseph is so large it is quite a hike just to cross it. (P.S. I am not a Stevenson, but there are many about. One on the opposite end of our church pew. )


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got pins and needles in my right foot.
> 
> I also need the loo...



To allay any concerns, the situation was resolved without embarrassment or inappropriate dampness.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2018)

Settling down to watch the Grand Prix. And keeping an eye on the two Arsenal games as well.

It's forecast to  in Abu Dhabi


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Nov 2018)

We will be at Demontfort Hall on Tuesday , wonder if @guitarpete247 will be there as well


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> The Lieutenant Colonel was correct at the period in which the show was set and ran. But by the 1990's, the Front Street Station, near another railroad junction, GM&O (later Illinois Central Gulf) and the Nickel Plate Road, was falling into severe disrepair, as was the neighborhood. The station was razed, and the pile of rubble was used to elevate the bicycle/multi use trail over the busier (now Union Pacific) railroad tracks, and the station was moved to Normal. Then a new station/city hall/parking deck/bus terminal was built at Normal for the high speed rail project. The state university and the country club continue in their usual places and configurations, btw. But the hospitals have changed greatly. St Joseph is so large it is quite a hike just to cross it. (P.S. I am not a Stevenson, but there are many about. One on the opposite end of our church pew. )


The supply sergeant broke the law as well.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2018)

It rained in Abu Dhabi and it's raining here as well...

Now sat by the fire internetting and listening to Wolves v Huddersfield on the radio.

Oh, and both Arsenal teams won their games today.


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Nov 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We will be at Demontfort Hall on Tuesday , wonder if @guitarpete247 will be there as well


No we're not there. Would like to see Australian Pink Floyd but we've just been down to London to see The Everly Pregnant Brothers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> The supply sergeant broke the law as well.


Wasn't he from Cleveland, though?


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Nov 2018)

guitarpete247 said:


> No we're not there. Would like to see Australian Pink Floyd but we've just been down to London to see The Everly Pregnant Brothers.



They seem to have passed me by


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2018)

I was out by 8:50am, and home ans showered by 11. 20 miles off road with a ride through Lyme Park where I saw 4 rather large stags (warning signs about rutting/breading) near East Gate. Out and home before most of the dog walkers were out.


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 Nov 2018)

Google them. They are a bit rude but hilarious.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2018)

Have had a really quiet day. Other than moving cat food to and from the utility room and decanting a sack of cat biscuits, I have done the grand total of nothing.

Sometimes it's good to just... decompress...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> I was out by 8:50am, and home ans showered by 11. 20 miles off road with a ride through Lyme Park where I saw 4 rather large stags (warning signs about rutting/*breading*) near East Gate. Out and home before most of the dog walkers were out.



Does the sign say, use your loaf and keep away from the stags?


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2018)

We may get snow, and blizzard conditions. Galesburg, to my west, may get a foot of snow.






I am where the dot of the "i" in Bloomington is.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2018)

Love the way you can travel from Paris to Havana via Lincoln - without getting your toes wet @Gravity Aided 

Mind, I can cycle from Dunkirk to California in about 10 mins


----------



## Old jon (25 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> We may get snow, and blizzard conditions. Galesburg, to my west, may get a foot of snow.



Close to midnight here, I have only ever heard of Galesburg, in the title of a song. I may not sleep until I find the CD . . .


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Love the way you can travel from Paris to Havana via Lincoln - without getting your toes wet @Gravity Aided
> 
> Mind, I can cycle from Dunkirk to California in about 10 mins


I can cycle to Egypt via Scotland, without crossing any sea.


----------



## Old jon (25 Nov 2018)

Old jon said:


> Close to midnight here, I have only ever heard of Galesburg, in the title of a song. I may not sleep until I find the CD . . .



Happy to announce the result of the search.

Captain Stringbean, the band.
Dead Heart Days, the CD, originally a tape
A Hot Ride After Galesburg, the song.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> We may get snow, and blizzard conditions. Galesburg, to my west, may get a foot of snow.
> 
> View attachment 440416
> 
> I am where the dot of the "i" in Bloomington is.


Good luck with the snow I know it can get bad out there


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2018)

Old jon said:


> Close to midnight here, I have only ever heard of Galesburg, in the title of a song. I may not sleep until I find the CD . . .


Mountain Goats-_Weekend in Western Illinois_, from the album _Full Force Galesburg_?


----------



## Old jon (25 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mountain Goats-_Weekend in Western Illinois_, from the album _Full Force Galesburg_?



By eck, Galesburg times two!

Upthread a bit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2018)

The Marx Brothers supposedly received their stage names at the Gaiety Theater in Galesburg, last stop on the Western Vaudeville Circuit before Peoria, where all acts played, at one time. Peoria was considered the arbiter of American Vaudeville.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Good luck with the snow I know it can get bad out there


If it gets too bad, even for the outlying areas, they may cancel work tomorrow. That will make 5 days off for Thanks-giving holiday.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2018)

Galesburg in the Springtime 4 
by Chiharu Kuroki


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Nov 2018)

I missed the tram this morning. So I caught the next one.

I _may _regale you with my interesting observations about tram window recesses later.

Also: Sleet.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I _may _regale you with my interetsing observations about tram window recesses later.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2018)

Morning. We had a lovely sunrise this morning.

I can't wait to hear about the tram window recesses!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2018)

Not exactly Mundane, but No.1 granddaughter is doing her Bikeability course at school over the next few days.
I think she will be doing the practical side of 'Riding in adverse conditions'.


----------



## perplexed (26 Nov 2018)

I couldn't operate the coffee pot lid in the pub just now. 

Turns out it is broken. The malfunction is not due to my incompetence in coffee pot usage.


----------



## postman (26 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> I couldn't operate the coffee pot lid in the pub just now.
> 
> Turns out it is broken. The malfunction is not due to my incompetence in coffee pot usage.




At a Wetherspoons by any chance


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> I couldn't operate the coffee pot lid in the pub just now.
> 
> Turns out it is broken. The malfunction is not due to my incompetence in coffee pot usage.


Do you need to go on a training course?


----------



## postman (26 Nov 2018)

It's going to be a Charles Dickens 2019 for me.As an avid reader i have decided to buy from Waterstones a copy of Little Dorrit one of my fave three books by CD.i have also lined up off e bay a blu ray dvd of the same story.So i will get out and dust down all my other CD books and begin reading after Christmas,i might be some time.A couple of years ago i gave a lot of CD books to a charity shop i have been buying them back ever since


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2018)

Apparently, overnight, I've been demoted from domestic god, to bloody useless!

How was I supposed to know that MrsPete's favourite jumper shouldn't go in the tumble drier?

 Errrr, I mean


----------



## raleighnut (26 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, overnight, I've been demoted from domestic god, to bloody useless!
> 
> How was I supposed to know that MrsPete's favourite jumper shouldn't go in the tumble drier?
> 
> Errrr, I mean


Can't you just tell her she must have put weight on.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Can't you just tell her she must have put weight on.



That could just work.


----------



## postman (26 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Can't you just tell her she must have put weight on.




 Sir i bow to your bravery.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> Sir i bow to your bravery.


I wouldn't dare say that to Maz, however I wouldn't have put a jumper in the tumble dryer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, overnight, I've been demoted from domestic god, to bloody useless!
> 
> How was I supposed to know that MrsPete's favourite jumper shouldn't go in the tumble drier?
> 
> Errrr, I mean


Some people just can't have nice things.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2018)

Old jon said:


> By eck, Galesburg times two!
> 
> Upthread a bit.


Now Galesburg times three!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2018)

I am waiting to hear about recesses in tram windows, as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Can't you just tell her she must have put weight on.





Salty seadog said:


> That could just work.





postman said:


> Sir i bow to your bravery.



Good ideas, folks, thank you! What could possibly go wrong


----------



## MikeG (26 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am waiting to hear about recesses in tram windows, as well.



Just so you all have fair warning, I shall be paying particular attention to terminological exactitude when this revelation is finally made.


----------



## Speicher (26 Nov 2018)

I would prefer to hear about squealing flanges, rather than tram window recesses.


----------



## perplexed (26 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> At a Wetherspoons by any chance



No, a Toby Inn to meet a chum for brekkie...


----------



## perplexed (26 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Do you need to go on a training course?



I must admit I failed to carry out a full risk assessment...


----------



## perplexed (26 Nov 2018)

It's blue bin today.

I am happy to report that there is nothing to report.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> It's blue bin today.
> 
> I am happy to report that there is nothing to report.


Is that due in part to not having a Risk Assesment Report. However when you do have a Risk Assesment Report you may have something to report.

A bit like the weather forecast that couldn't be given due to the weather and future weather reports availability dependent upon the weather.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Nov 2018)

I would love a blue bin...brown grey and green are so 2017


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Nov 2018)

Today was a bit stressful as I needed to complete a training session with a client and fit this into the general running of the organisation.

This was made worse by none of the other clients turning up, although the one who I was supposed to work with did, thank goodness.

We didn't do everything on the job list, but I did manage to to the training session.

Now I've finished I should write it up but I'm tired out and I've come to the conclusion that I'd rather ride my bike...

This also means the exciting Tram Window Recess news will have to wait until tomorrow...


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2018)

Finally the PI cheque has arrived. Banked it and I will shortly be debt and mortgage free. Wasn't what I was wanting, but 3 years (yesterday) since the accident, I want to move on with my life.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> Finally the PI cheque has arrived. Banked it and I will shortly be debt and mortgage free. Wasn't what I was wanting, but 3 years (yesterday) since the accident, I want to move on with my life.



Hooray(ish). Certainly for being debt/mortgage free.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hooray(ish). Certainly for being debt/mortgage free.



Well yep. No new bike but I will have quite a chunk of spare cash, so saving for new kitchen, car then bike.


----------



## postman (26 Nov 2018)

Having a brew,then going to glue the clock back to it's base it fell off this morning.Then i am going to do myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Christmas cards.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> I must admit I failed to carry out a full risk assessment...



Insurance would have been voided for that operation then..... You reckless Maverick.


----------



## postman (26 Nov 2018)

Clock base won't stick.glass to glass even sandpapered the two edges.Mrs Postma has come home and she is now trying.Christmas cards all done


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2018)

fossyant said:


> Finally the PI cheque has arrived. Banked it and I will shortly be debt and mortgage free. Wasn't what I was wanting, but 3 years (yesterday) since the accident, I want to move on with my life.


Sorry it was dragged on this long. But here's to getting the process finished, and not giving in.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Today was a bit stressful as I needed to complete a training session with a client and fit this into the general running of the organisation.
> 
> This was made worse by none of the other clients turning up, although the one who I was supposed to work with did, thank goodness.
> 
> ...


And the sleet?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> And the sleet?



Dark in, dark out. Whatever was coming out of the sky was cold, wet, and abundant, I know that.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Dark in, dark out. Whatever was coming out of the sky was cold, wet, and abundant, I know that.


Sounds just like rain.


----------



## Katherine (26 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> We may get snow, and blizzard conditions. Galesburg, to my west, may get a foot of snow.
> 
> View attachment 440416
> 
> I am where the dot of the "i" in Bloomington is.


BBBRRRR!!!!!!!


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2018)

I have put my blue wheelie bin out as collection day for general recycling is tomorrow.

In other news, I had sausage rolls for lunch and I squared away most of my christmas shopping. It's the first time I've driven and walked this far since coming off my bike. Managed it, but my right knee isn't terribly happy right now.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Nov 2018)

In extreme South East bin news although my black, general waste bin goes out on Friday I have today put my parents blue, recycling bin out. 
Ye gads we know how to live us Cafe lot.


----------



## perplexed (26 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Insurance would have been voided for that operation then..... You reckless Maverick.



It's just the way I roll sometimes.

I changed the spotlights in the kitchen without a helmet too...


----------



## slowmotion (26 Nov 2018)

Mousyfecker has returned.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Nov 2018)

Every year we all get to choose if we want wine or biscuits for Christmas, today I ordered the biscuits, sometimes the power is overwhelming.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2018)

Just got the fire going. I now have two very happy kitties.


----------



## perplexed (26 Nov 2018)

T'Pau are playing on the random thingy on Spotify.


'Heart and Soul' in case you were worrying.


----------



## perplexed (26 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Just got the fire going. I now have two very happy kitties.


Misread the post, so my gag makes no sense now!
.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> Misread the post, so my gag makes no sense now!
> .


----------



## slowmotion (26 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Just got the fire going. I now have two very happy kitties.


Could I borrow them?


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Could I borrow them?



Not now.  

They're doing something very important. Sleeping.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> T'Pau are playing on the random thingy on Spotify.
> 
> 
> 'Heart and Soul' in case you were worrying.



Phew, thanks for that.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Mousyfecker has returned.


Or the Spirit of Mousyfecker Past?


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2018)

Red Planet Day tomorrow, 28th November

followed by

National Square Dance Day on the 29th


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2018)

Mousyfecker and the Holidays, almost a tradition by now. I bought some of those new plastic traps, but they don't work for squat. Well, they killed one, but even a blind squirrel finds an acorn now and again. I'm going back to the traditional spring traps for the garage.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2018)

I am deciding on my next art


Gravity Aided said:


> Mousyfecker and the Holidays, almost a tradition by now. I bought some of those new plastic traps, but they don't work for squat. Well, they killed one, but even a blind squirrel finds an acorn now and again. I'm going back to the traditional spring traps for the garage.



Peanut butter or sultanas make the best bait.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Red Planet Day tomorrow, 28th November
> 
> followed by
> 
> National Square Dance Day on the 29th


Haven't square danced in a donkey's years.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I am deciding on my next art
> 
> 
> Peanut butter or sultanas make the best bait.


Processed cheese, with a thread in it.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2018)

I am deciding on my next art project. This one is to be a gift - although the recipient doesn't know it yet.

I have spent my evening trawling through sportscar (Group C) photos online, only to decide that the reference photos I already had to hand were probably the best ones to use...  On the flip side, I found some new-to-me images from the 1989 F1 season that will also make for some nice paintings / pen & wash drawings.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Processed cheese, with a thread in it.



Sweet or nut-based things seem to work better IMHO. Another really good one is fruit & nut chocolate.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Sweet or nut-based things seem to work better IMHO. Another really good one is fruit & nut chocolate.


They are not getting my Ghirardelli. Never.


----------



## Speicher (27 Nov 2018)

I like chocolate with nuts in it, especially brazil nuts, but not raisins. 

Anyway, it's time I wasn't here.  I will have to remove Kizzy from my pillow, much to her displeasure.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> They are not getting my Ghirardelli. Never.



In my experience, they're not terribly discerning.  El cheapo supermarket own brand will do.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I like chocolate with nuts in it, especially brazil nuts, but not raisins.
> 
> Anyway, it's time I wasn't here.  I will have to remove Kizzy from my pillow, much to her displeasure.



I think I had better not be here either...


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Processed cheese, with a thread in it.


Silver or Gold thread in it?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Silver or Gold thread in it?


Any thread will do. It's the surprise that counts.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Any thread will do. It's the surprise that counts.


Extra fibre intake?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2018)

A millisecond delay, and spring is here.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2018)

Morning. It is grey out.
In other news a BBC presenter said that "We bought 350,000,000 mince pies last year".

I'm assuming that was just for the BBC.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2018)

The grey is now turning red!


----------



## perplexed (27 Nov 2018)

Foggy in my bit of Sheffield


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Nov 2018)

Misty with the threat of rain...
Not cold tho


----------



## MikeG (27 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> ........In other news a BBC presenter said that "We bought 350,000,000 mince pies last year"........



I find this a deeply depressing statistic. I don't think I've ever eaten a decent bought mince pie. I'd be so much happier to hear that only 350 mince pies had been bought in the entire country, but that the total mince pie consumption had doubled.


----------



## Speicher (27 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> Foggy in my bit of Sheffield



Is he there on a day out from Holmfirth?


----------



## perplexed (27 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Is he there on a day out from Holmfirth?


----------



## postman (27 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Just got the fire going. I now have two very happy kitties.




What have you done set fire to them.


----------



## postman (27 Nov 2018)

Courier delivery yesterday,some special sort of colouring pens for Mrs Postman's cutting thingy,i kid you not the outside box was at least 20 times the size of the pen box inside,amazing.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Is he there on a day out from Holmfirth?


Thought the local post mistress swept him of his feet, taking him to live, in sin, in Blackpool.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> What have you done set fire to them.



Nope. But they have been known to get so close to the fire that their fur starts to singe...


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2018)

Moved a whole load of wood this morning before the rain set in, put away the cat food I bought yesterday (I'm good for about three months on wet food now), paid the VED, bought stamps and dropped off mum's prescription.

Now I'm going to have a spot of lunch. Thinking sausage sandwiches...


----------



## Threevok (27 Nov 2018)

It's absolutely chucking it down here.

Although, the bike does need a wash


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2018)

Keeps thinking about raining here, but hasn't quite worked up the gumption yet.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Nope. But they have been known to get so close to the fire that their fur starts to singe...


Our cats used to brush their tails against the parafin heater. Smells something awful!


----------



## perplexed (27 Nov 2018)

Apple tree pruned. Whitebeam pruned. Mountain Ash pruned. Holly pruned. Another shrub I can't spell pruned. Another shrub of indeterminate origin pruned. 

Ironing done. 

Woodburner lit, as it's now pi**ing it down.


----------



## MikeG (27 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> ......Mountain Ash pruned..........



Rowan?


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> It's absolutely chucking it down here.
> 
> Although, the bike does need a wash



I hand washed one today, looks stunning again.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Our cats used to brush their tails against the parafin heater. Smells something awful!



Urgh, I can imagine. The stink of paraffin *added* to the stink of singed fur.

Ghastly.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2018)

It is 

Started around 3. It's also blowing a bit of a gale.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Nope. But they have been known to get so close to the fire that their fur starts to singe...


My long gone Kissa did that with a gas fire, walked past it with her tail up and it caught fire. I had to jump up and put it out but then she thought I'd done it and sulked for the rest of the night.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> My long gone Kissa did that with a gas fire, walked past it with her tail up and it caught fire. I had to jump up and put it out but then she thought I'd done it and sulked for the rest of the night.



That's cat logic for you


----------



## tyred (27 Nov 2018)

Hoover and washing machine successfully repaired and all is well on the domestic appliance front.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Rowan?


Tree!


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2018)

tyred said:


> Hoover and washing machine successfully repaired and all is well on the domestic appliance front.


The piece arrived?


----------



## tyred (27 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> The piece arrived?



Yes indeed. Now installed and working.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2018)

tyred said:


> Yes indeed. Now installed and working.


50p saved then.


----------



## colly (27 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Our cats used to brush their tails against the parafin heater. Smells something awful!



I could smell burning one evening. I followed my nose into the lounge and the dog was stood next to the gas fire completely unaware that her tail was resting through the grill and was on fire. Reacting like a lunatic with a definite 'manic' air about me...... the dog thought it was playtime. Her tail leapt into motion swishing rapidly to and fro puffing foul smelling smoke all over. She set off away from me around the other side of the armchair with her tail trailing the smoke behind her.
I finally pinned her down in the bathroom and patted out the glowing embers on what was left of the fur on the far end of her tail. It must be 42 years ago but
I know exactly where you are coming from.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2018)

Burnt human hair smells just as ghastly... I singed my fringe off in a chemistry class at school.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Tree!


How rich were't thou, in t summer time!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Clzyh9CTIFE


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Nov 2018)

We had a new lad start with us yesterday so today I set him up on the system for payroll, clock card etc so I had to spend time with him to explain stuff. Not sure who had the family brain cell today but it wasn't him


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2018)

Right, gonna finish my  and then it's the short climb up the wooden hill to the Lion D'or.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We had a new lad start with us yesterday so today I set him up on the system for payroll, clock card etc so I had to spend time with him to explain stuff. Not sure who had the family brain cell today but it wasn't him


It used to make me wonder with some what they did with wages, but it always seemed someone was looking after them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Right, gonna finish my  and then it's the short climb up the wooden hill to the Lion D'or.


Gold Lion! That takes me back. It's been a parking deck for ny on 40 years now, I think. Jimi Hendrix supposedly sat in on a set there.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> How rich were't thou, in t summer time!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Clzyh9CTIFE



_"Shall Death brag thou wander'st in his shade"_


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Gold Lion! That takes me back. It's been a parking deck for ny on 40 years now, I think. Jimi Hendrix supposedly sat in on a set there.


Pub round here with that name was renamed by locals as "The Brass Cat". Golden lion was considered to pretentious by the locals in a Northern mill town.


----------



## tyred (28 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> 50p saved then.


Just reducing waste by not binning something that still has life in it.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2018)

Morning world damp and drizzly here


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Pub round here with that name was renamed by locals as "The Brass Cat". Golden lion was considered to pretentious by the locals in a Northern mill town.



The Asahi Beer company has its headquarters in Osaka, Japan, and on top of the building is a large golden scuplture they refer to as the "Asahi Flame". According to Wikipedia the 'flame' is:



> ...an enormous golden structure at the top, said to represent both the 'burning heart of Asahi beer' and a frothy head.The 360-tonne golden flame was made by shipbuilders using submarine-construction techniques. It is completely empty.



It is known universally among English speaking immigrants as "The Golden Turd"


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2018)

Morning. It looks dark and wet out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2018)

Staff meeting yesterday. I managed to stay awake through the whole meeting.

They've decided we will all go to the Christmas Market next week after work.

Oh, good.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It looks dark and wet out.



Same down here. No ride today.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2018)

You didn't remind me that it was bin day! 

I could have missed the boat! I mean dust cart.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> You didn't remind me that it was bin day!
> 
> I could have missed the boat! I mean dust cart.



...... And you the king of bins. I'm disappointed but at least you recovered the situation .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2018)

What!  Call 118 118 directory enquiries for 90 seconds and receive a bill for £11. 23p.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> What!  Call 118 118 directory enquiries for 90 seconds and receive a bill for £11. 23p.


Yeah but that is now capped


----------



## perplexed (28 Nov 2018)

I've nothing to add to the thread at the moment.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> I've nothing to add to the thread at the moment.


Are you sure about that, not even a snippet?


----------



## perplexed (28 Nov 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Are you sure about that, not even a snippet?



Well, I've got about an inch and a half of coffee left in my mug. I think that's as good as it gets at the present.


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Staff meeting yesterday. I managed to stay awake through the whole meeting.
> 
> They've decided we will all go to the Christmas Market next week after work.
> 
> Oh, good.



I would go and just visit one of the stalls on the very outside of the Market. Then I would go home. I guess you think the same way. There must be others amongst your clients who do not like over-crowded, noisy, over brightly-lit, crowded, and boisterous places.


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Are you sure about that, not even a snippet?





perplexed said:


> Well, I've got about an inch and a half of coffee left in my mug. I think that's as good as it gets at the present.



An inch and a half should be deep enough to dunk a snippet. Or do you prefer Hobnobs? You cannot have a dark chocolate digestive as I have eaten them all.


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> An inch and a half should be deep enough to dunk a snippet. Or do you prefer Hobnobs? You cannot have a dark chocolate digestive as I have eaten them all.



And I've had the last chocolate hobnob.


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2018)

I also have reservations about the advisability of dunking chocolate digestives, as their structural integrity is easily compromised.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Nov 2018)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> And I've had the last chocolate hobnob.



Hmmphhfff!


----------



## perplexed (28 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> An inch and a half should be deep enough to dunk a snippet. Or do you prefer Hobnobs? You cannot have a dark chocolate digestive as I have eaten them all.



I haven't got any biscuits.


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Hmmphhfff!



Our lad is visiting today, I think he's disappointed, we only have plain biscuits left.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I'm hungry.


I'm Alan Pleased to meet you


----------



## Phaeton (28 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Our lady is visiting today, I think he's disappointed, we only have plain biscuits left.





dave r said:


> Our lad is visiting today, I think he's disappointed, we only have plain biscuits left.


Wow that was quick surgery


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Wow that was quick surgery



 ruddy predictive text!


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I would go and just visit one of the stalls on the very outside of the Market. Then I would go home. I guess you think the same way. There must be others amongst your clients who do not like over-crowded, noisy, over brightly-lit, crowded, and boisterous places.



This will be staff only, unfortunately. Lovely people one and all: the problem isn't them but the mahoosive and loud market. Also:_ Lots Of People_.. .


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> This will be staff only, unfortunately. Lovely people one and all: the problem isn' them but the mahoosive and loud market. Also:_ Lots Of People_.. .



I am puzzled here.  So it is a Staff outing, presumably so that you can talk to each other informally and away from work. How will you be able to have any conversations in such a busy place?


----------



## perplexed (28 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> Our lad is visiting today, I think he's disappointed, we only have plain biscuits left.



I wouldn't be. I haven't got any biscuits at all.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> I am puzzled here.  So it is a Staff outing, presumably so that you can talk to each other informally and away from work. How will you be able to have any conversations in such a busy place?



Um... yeah. You see the problem here too...


----------



## Phaeton (28 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> You see the problem here too...


I don't I just wouldn't go


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2018)

I've just taken a box of pottery for a joy ride. I hope it enjoyed it.
I took the pottery to an auction house. They said that nobody buys pottery. I said. "We did!"


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I'm hungry.


I’m no longer hungry having had lunch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2018)

Despite having been told that touching the bells on the elves would break their magical powers, little Jude just had to. And then he had to write to Santa to say sorry.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2018)

I'm peckish. Haven't had lunch yet.

Speculoos are brilliant for dunking.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Hmmphhfff!



Camembert and crackers in 5....4....3....2.....nom


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Despite having been told that touching the bells on the elves would break their magical powers, little Jude just had to. And then he had to write to Santa to say sorry.
> View attachment 440691



Not bad for a man just past his middle ages. You know Santa is just Mum and Dad...?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> The Asahi Beer company has its headquarters in Osaka, Japan, and on top of the building is a large golden scuplture they refer to as the "Asahi Flame". According to Wikipedia the 'flame' is:
> 
> 
> 
> It is known universally among English speaking immigrants as "The Golden Turd"


----------



## postman (28 Nov 2018)

not really mundane,i just want to tell you my blu ray dvd of Little Dorrit BBC drams has arrived.This is the best dvd i have ever bought off e bay.Brand new still in it's cellophane wrapping,and on testing it in the blu ray player what picture quality.Stunned to say the least what a bargain.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> This will be staff only, unfortunately. Lovely people one and all: the problem isn' them but the mahoosive and loud market. Also:_ Lots Of People_.. .


You could always bring them to Normals' Kringlemarkt. Not much in the way of crowding there. All four stalls. But then, you can (literally) turn around, pop on the HSR for $20, and be in Chicago for the really large Kringlemarkt.


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2018)

Four stalls would suit me just fine. Is there somewhere close by for a drink and some cake?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> You could always bring them to Normals' Kringlemarkt. Not much in the way of crowding there. All four stalls. But then, you can (literally) turn around, pop on the HSR for $20, and be in Chicago for the really large Kringlemarkt.


Couple of hours each way, of course.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2018)

Speicher said:


> Four stalls would suit me just fine. Is there somewhere close by for a drink and some cake?


My local, Maggies. Across from the bookshop. And a vegan coffeeshop that roasts its own coffee.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Not bad for a man just past his middle ages. You know Santa is just Mum and Dad...?


For that, the elves are going to bring you socks, the holey socks and nothing but those socks!


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> For that, the elves are going to bring you socks, the holey socks and nothing but those socks!


Very good, I see what you did there.....
I'm resigned to socks. I'll use the holey ones for chain cleaning.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2018)

I have had lunch. A cheese sandwich, a beautifully ripe pear, some blueberries and half an avocado. And two 

Will go and split some logs in a bit. I really can't be bothered, but I've been given this round tuit, you see...

Might go yellow stickering in the Co-op.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> You could always bring them to Normals' Kringlemarkt. Not much in the way of crowding there. All four stalls. But then, you can (literally) turn around, pop on the HSR for $20, and be in Chicago for the really large Kringlemarkt.



Strangely we seem to have two locally, both are massive and both attract people from all over. The oddest are the Swiss who come in and hoover up expensive souveniers and artwork like sweets.


----------



## perplexed (28 Nov 2018)

I've taken in a package from Am*%On for my next door neighbour. 

(The one to the right as you stand in the street and look at the front of the houses, so don't fret over which one).

Despite my vigorous shaking of the aforementioned package, I still can't tell what's in it...


----------



## Phaeton (28 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 440693


I actually thought it was your leader hiding behind that then


----------



## postman (28 Nov 2018)

Text message this morning our hedging order for the chocolate colour hedge is finally on it's way,arriving Friday or Saturday,i we are going to be very very busy.


----------



## postman (28 Nov 2018)

Phaeton said:


> I actually thought it was your leader hiding behind that then




i thought it was a drunk Kevin ALDI the carrot.The CHRISTMAS must have toy.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> I've taken in a package from Am*%On for my next door neighbour.
> 
> (The one to the right as you stand in the street and look at the front of the houses, so don't fret over which one).
> 
> Despite my vigorous shaking of the aforementioned package, I still can't tell what's in it...



Open it and deny everything


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> I've taken in a package from Am*%On for my next door neighbour.
> 
> (The one to the right as you stand in the street and look at the front of the houses, so don't fret over which one).
> 
> Despite my vigorous shaking of the aforementioned package, I still can't tell what's in it...


Broken glass?


----------



## perplexed (28 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Open it and deny everything





Illaveago said:


> Broken glass?



Sadly, I had to sign for the bugger. And the driver put a card through their door, the bas^£"d, spoiling my fun.

Update:

The parcel is still in my porch.

The neighbour will almost certainly wait until it's bathroom time to knock on the door, assuming she doesn't wait until the first fork-full of my grub is about to enter my gob.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> The neighbour will almost certainly wait until it's bathroom time to knock on the door, assuming she doesn't wait until the first fork-full of my grub is about to enter my gob.



Yep. Classic application of Sod's Law.


----------



## MikeG (28 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> ........The one to the right as you stand in the street and look at the front of the houses, so don't fret over which one....



Thanks. These sort of details are important.

When you say street, could you differentiate this from a lane, a road, a cul de sac, and a highway for us please.


----------



## alicat (28 Nov 2018)

Just spent 12 mins listening to a looped recorded message on the phone to the doctors to be told I need to go in and fill a form in before they deign to tell me if I need any jabs to go to Thailand.


----------



## perplexed (28 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Thanks. These sort of details are important.
> 
> When you say street, could you differentiate this from a lane, a road, a cul de sac, and a highway for us please.



Thankfully, I am not insane enough to live on a cul de sac. 

'tis a quiet-ish suburban road...


----------



## postman (28 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> not really mundane,i just want to tell you my blu ray dvd of Little Dorrit BBC drams has arrived.This is the best dvd i have ever bought off e bay.Brand new still in it's cellophane wrapping,and on testing it in the blu ray player what picture quality.Stunned to say the least what a bargain.




On further examination i have to say it is not blu ray,i have sent an e mail to seller,but it is brand new and still wrapped up and i am more than pleased with it's cost,i am going to keep it.


----------



## MikeG (28 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> ........'tis a quiet-ish suburban road...



Hang on a sec. A minute ago it was a street. Now it's a road. What's going on here?


----------



## perplexed (28 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> On further examination i have to say it is not blu ray,i have sent an e mail to seller,but it is brand new and still wrapped up and i am more than pleased with it's cost,i am going to keep it.



Not 'Blue Ray', but 'Black Man Ray'. China Crisis


----------



## perplexed (28 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Hang on a sec. A minute ago it was a street. Now it's a road. What's going on here?



Well, it's a road, but if I were going to do that new fangled dance the current crazy kids do, it'd be a street, 'cos I'd be doing 'street dance' innit?


----------



## postman (28 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> Well, it's a road, but if I were going to do that new fangled dance the current crazy kids do, it'd be a street, 'cos I'd be doing 'street dance' innit?




Did you know there are no roads in the village of Goosnargh near Preston,there are Avenues,Crescents,Drives Folds and so on but nothing as common as Roads.


----------



## postman (28 Nov 2018)

It is howling here in Meanwood Leeds,what a night.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> It used to make me wonder with some what they did with wages, but it always seemed someone was looking after them.



He clearly spends his on tattoos.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Nov 2018)

alicat said:


> Just spent 12 mins listening to a looped recorded message on the phone to the doctors to be told I need to go in and fill a form in before they deign to tell me if I need any jabs to go to Thailand.



I have to give my gp surgery £10.00 just for the nurse to look at my records


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> Not 'Blue Ray', but 'Black Man Ray'. China Crisis




We are going to see them tomorrow.


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Nov 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I know there’s a town in Pennsylvania called Intercourse.


There's also a Lover near Salisbury.


----------



## alicat (28 Nov 2018)

> I have to give my gp surgery £10.00 just for the nurse to look at my records



That's awful!


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2018)

Did have a modicum of success yellow stickering in the Co-op. My little haul included salmon fillets, butter, yoghurt and a bag of ring doughnuts.

Fry-up here tonight. Bacon, saussies, egg, mushroom, tomato, beans and bread & butter. And a pot of tea, of course.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> Thankfully, I am not insane enough to live on a cul de sac.
> 
> 'tis a quiet-ish suburban road...


I live on a cul-de-sac...


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> Did you know there are no roads in the village of Goosnargh near Preston,there are Avenues,Crescents,Drives Folds and so on but nothing as common as Roads.


Blackpool Road is in Preston, PR2 1HX.


----------



## perplexed (28 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> I live on a cul-de-sac...



Prosecution rests mi'lud...


----------



## perplexed (28 Nov 2018)

The friggin' parcel is still in my porch. I've just been next door to deliver it, but despite one of their two cars appearing since I took delivery, there's now no bugger in.

Mrs P tried earlier too, with (obviously) no success.

The chances are that it will now sit in my porch for another two days.


----------



## Katherine (28 Nov 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I have to give my gp surgery £10.00 just for the nurse to look at my records





alicat said:


> That's awful!


I agree!


----------



## MikeG (28 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> ..........Fry-up here tonight. Bacon, saussies, egg, mushroom, tomato, beans and bread & butter. And a pot of tea, of course.



Beans and egg on one plate! I'm sure we've been through this.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Nov 2018)

Monday afternoon I had to listen to 3 mums moaning about their daughters behaviour and attitude, it was a difficult afternoon, a non parent cannot advise a parent on punishment as tempting as it is.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Nov 2018)

alicat said:


> That's awful!





Katherine said:


> I agree!



I didn't pay


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Nov 2018)

My new Breville Sandwich Toaster that was supposed to be delivered on Monday still hasn’t arrived. 

If it ever arrives I’m thinking my first sealed, triangular parcel of wonderfulness since the 1980s will be cheese with sliced jalapeños out of a jar. 

Amazon Prime, my arse!


----------



## alicat (28 Nov 2018)

I've still got mine from the 80s, but it hasn't left me any the wiser about jalapeños!


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Beans and egg on one plate! I'm sure we've been through this.


She wasn't here at the time.


----------



## MikeG (28 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> She wasn't here at the time.



Ignorance of the law is no defense.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Ignorance of the law is no defense.



What'll you do if I unwittingly break a law?

Deport me?


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> She wasn't here at the time.



Yes I was 

I ate the beans straight from the tupperware I microwaved them in.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> The friggin' parcel is still in my porch. I've just been next door to deliver it, but despite one of their two cars appearing since I took delivery, there's now no bugger in.
> 
> Mrs P tried earlier too, with (obviously) no success.
> 
> The chances are that it will now sit in my porch for another two days.


Now if only you lived in a cul-de-sac!


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> What'll you do if I unwittingly break a law?
> 
> Deport me?


To Lancashire.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Ignorance of the law is no defense.



I assume, from your spelling of defence, that it’s an American law and therefore not applicable to us?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2018)

I think @MikeG is from Suffolk, although I think that particular rule of law stems from the American practice.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Despite having been told that touching the bells on the elves would break their magical powers, little Jude just had to. And then he had to write to Santa to say sorry.
> View attachment 440691


Just tell him Krampus may have to visit this year, instead of Santa.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2018)

Schrodie was missing!  He hadn't been in for tea and he hadn't wandered in. I went outside and whistled for him but he didn't show up.
I looked in my garage to see if he had sneaked in when I wasn't looking. No! He wasn't in there. I searched in all our rooms in case he was asleep in one. No! I was getting worried as it was getting late. I was wondering if he had been locked in a neighbour's garage. 
I asked my wife if she had been in the cupboard under the stairs but she hadn't. I decided to wait up to see if he would eventually turn up as my wife went to bed. A few minutes later I heard some talking! He had arrived! He was in the loft! He must have sneaked in when my wife was up there.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Schrodie was missing!  He hadn't been in for tea and he hadn't wandered in. I went outside and whistled for him but he didn't show up.
> I looked in my garage to see if he had sneaked in when I wasn't looking. No! He wasn't in there. I searched in all our rooms in case he was asleep in one. No! I was getting worried as it was getting late. I was wondering if he had been locked in a neighbour's garage.
> I asked my wife if she had been in the cupboard under the stairs but she hadn't. I decided to wait up to see if he would eventually turn up as my wife went to bed. A few minutes later I heard some talking! He had arrived! He was in the loft! He must have sneaked in when my wife was up there.



Ah. Yes.

Been there, done that, have several t-shirts.


----------



## MikeG (28 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> .........I ate the beans straight from the tupperware I microwaved them in.



The perfect response to the conundrum. Well done.


----------



## MikeG (28 Nov 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I assume, from your spelling of defence, that it’s an American law and therefore not applicable to us?



I think it's the 11th commandment: Thou shallt not have two different liquids on your plate at the same time. Or maybe the 12th. The 11th is "do unto the right as you do unto the left" (AKA the Law of Equations).


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I think it's the 11th commandment: Thou shallt not have two different liquids on your plate at the same time. Or maybe the 12th. The 11th is "do unto the right as you do unto the left" (AKA the Law of Equations).



I always thought the eleventh commandment was Thou shalt not get found out


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I think it's the 11th commandment: Thou shallt not have two different liquids on your plate at the same time. Or maybe the 12th. The 11th is "do unto the right as you do unto the left" (AKA the Law of Equations).



Are these anything like the Rules of Acquisition?


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Are these anything like the Rules of Acquisition?


_"I have it, so shall use/eat it as I see fit"._


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> _"I have it, so shall use/eat it as I see fit"._



Ah. A variation of rule 242...


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

Right, off to Bedfordshire.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2018)

Phaeton said:


> I actually thought it was your leader hiding behind that then


For that to be my leader, I would have to follow.
Goldener Scheiße, has a ring to it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> I always thought the eleventh commandment was Thou shalt not get found out


I thought the 11th commandment was quit worshipping the golden stuff.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ah. A variation of rule 242...


Among the Ferengi.
(Sounds Italian.)
_We went to Bari, but then there was this delightful little beach at Ferengi._


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Nov 2018)

What a thoroughly yukky morning.


----------



## MikeG (29 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ah. A variation of rule 242...


 Important as it is, I can't see "_You *MUST NOT* leave your vehicle or trailer in a dangerous position or where it causes any unnecessary obstruction of the road_" being elevated to handed-down-from-Mt-Siniai status just yet.


----------



## perplexed (29 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Now if only you lived in a cul-de-sac!



Never again, I did that once. 

It was like the Twilight zone...


----------



## MikeG (29 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Are these anything like the Rules of Acquisition?



I had to look this up. It's the "fiction" part of science-fiction that you may need to take an extra glance at.......


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Right, off to Bedfordshire.


Is Neil Diamond still there? I saw him there once.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2018)

Morning. I don't think I will be going for a cycle ride today.

I may wash my car, depends on how I feel.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Among the Ferengi.
> (Sounds Italian.)
> _We went to Bari, but then there was this delightful little beach at Ferengi._


Weren't they on Star Trek?


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I don't think I will be going for a cycle ride today.
> 
> I may wash my car, depends on how I feel.



Wet and very windy, bike staying inside .


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Wet and very windy, bike staying inside .



The same here.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Nov 2018)

Sat waiting for the dentist's to open.

My appointment is at 9, yet they don't open the doors until 9, so they can't possibly see me on time...


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2018)

Schrodie is around this morning. He has just given me some chin rubs.
He is also making sure that we do not flood by going out and coming back in wet so that I can dry him off. A bit like a sponge I suppose!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2018)

Well I have just washed my car. I'm afraid that I can't claim a new world record as the wind speed is greater than that laid down by the worlds governing body.


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2018)

I thought peeps on here would like this:


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I had to look this up. It's the "fiction" part of science-fiction that you may need to take an extra glance at.......



What? And take all the enjoyment out of life?


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Weren't they on Star Trek?



They gave a completely new meaning to the line "Friends, countrymen, lend me your ears..."


----------



## Katherine (29 Nov 2018)

I went to watch my class doing their play. They were adorable. I'm missing them so much. 
Got an appointment with occupational health next week. 
Got wet walking home but at least the wind was behind me, helped me walk faster!


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

We've just had an absolutely *biblical* deluge here.

When the cats don't want to go out, you *know* it's a day to stay indoors.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is Neil Diamond still there? I saw him there once.



I'd be *really* worried if Neil Diamond turned up in my slumbering dreams...


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2018)

Blue skies and sunshine here.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'd be *really* worried if Neil Diamond turned up in my slumbering dreams...



View: https://youtu.be/Ero_zy_O3fA


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2018)

I'm


Reynard said:


> I'd be *really* worried if Neil Diamond turned up in my slumbering dreams...


I saw him at Woburn many years ago.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/Ero_zy_O3fA




Naah...

This is much more what goes through my head at night...  The bit between 23 minutes and 41 minutes is particularly "me" 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgMsaiC20R4


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Naah...
> 
> This is much more what goes through my head at night...  The bit between 23 minutes and 41 minutes is particularly "me"
> 
> ...



Is that a Ralt?


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is that a Ralt?



The Jewson liveried one?

Yes, an RT34. Ralts were pretty well much the best chassis to have back then.

Although it was the one in Kaliber colours for me.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Wet and very windy, bike staying inside .



I went down the cafe in the car, took my Good lady with me, there was only one of my mates there, the rest had been sensible and stayed at home.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


> I went down the cafe in the car, took my Good lady with me, there was only one of my mates there, the rest had been sensible and stayed at home.



Parked up in town to do a couple of errands, opened the door and the water was lapping over the kerb onto the pavenment. Must have been blocked drains.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

Storm has finally blown itself out here - it's turned into a beautiful, clear, still evening.


----------



## perplexed (29 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> We've just had an absolutely *biblical* deluge here.
> 
> When the cats don't want to go out, you *know* it's a day to stay indoors.



I've been on the tops in the Peaks today - blumming windy...


----------



## perplexed (29 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> They gave a completely new meaning to the line "Friends, countrymen, lend me your ears..."



How many ears did Spock have?

Three.



A left ear, a right ear, and a final front ear...


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> How many ears did Spock have?
> 
> Three.
> 
> ...



Boom, boom, tish...


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> How many ears did Spock have?
> 
> Three.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeG (29 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> How many ears did Spock have?
> 
> Three.
> 
> ...



Out. Go on. Off you go, now. Skiddadle.

Don't come back until you've repented, or auto-flagellated with stinging nettles.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

Although might I point out that it's not the season for nettles... 

But if it's prickly you want, there's hawthorn, blackthorn and holly. All with suitable spikey bits.


----------



## MikeG (29 Nov 2018)

You want nettles? I've got nettles. Great nettles. The very best nettles.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

Mine have all died off. Until the spring, that is. And then the blasted things will grow taller than me.

You're welcome to my randomly growing elderberry trees / bushes / triffids though...


----------



## perplexed (29 Nov 2018)

On the upside, I've got rid of that bloody parcel from my porch...


----------



## Katherine (29 Nov 2018)

*Bin News*
I filled the pink bin with debris from the storm. Mostly small branches and twigs, but one quite long branch which I had to stand on several times to break off bits. All done one handed off course. I had to wash my splint afterwards.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

You get a *pink* bin?

I'm jealous.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> Out. Go on. Off you go, now. Skiddadle.
> 
> Don't come back until you've repented, or auto-flagellated with stinging nettles.


You've your double d's in the wrong place.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2018)

perplexed said:


> On the upside, I've got rid of that bloody parcel from my porch...


The wind took it.


----------



## Katherine (29 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> You get a *pink* bin?
> 
> I'm jealous.


Actually, the bin is black with a pink lid. That's quite enough pink. It clashes with anything it is stood next to. Baring in mind that the houses and garden walls are red brick !


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Actually, the bin is black with a pink lid. That's quite enough pink. It clashes with anything it is stood next to. Baring in mind that the houses and garden walls are red brick !



Ah. Yes. I see your problem.

White lime-washed walls kind of prevents any... unfortunate... colour clashes.

On the flip side, my school uniform was burgundy blazer, burgundy skirt, white shirt and a RED and white striped tie.


----------



## MikeG (29 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> You've your double d's in the wrong place.



I considered that.....but didn't bother to look it up. I knew you'd tell me.

Double D's in the wrong place? Thank goodness @stephec doesn't visit here often!


----------



## MikeG (29 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Ah. Yes. I see your problem.
> 
> White lime-washed walls kind of prevents any... unfortunate... colour clashes.
> 
> On the flip side, my school uniform was burgundy blazer, burgundy skirt, white shirt and a RED and white striped tie.



Reynard and Katherine discussing school uniforms: thank goodness @stephec doesn't visit here often!


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Did have a modicum of success yellow stickering in the Co-op. My little haul included salmon fillets, butter, yoghurt and a bag of ring doughnuts.
> 
> Fry-up here tonight. Bacon, saussies, egg, mushroom, tomato, beans and bread & butter. And a pot of tea, of course.


I've got some Lambs' liver, pork belly, pork ribs, sausages and stewing steak. The pork will go nicely with some Cajun seasoning and a bit of Aldi Bourbon y'all.  The cans of Red Willow beer in Booths reduced to 42p didn't last long!


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've got some Lambs' liver, pork belly, pork ribs, sausages and stewing steak. The pork will go nicely with some Cajun seasoning and a bit of Aldi Bourbon y'all.  The cans of Red Willow beer in Booths reduced to 42p didn't last long!



I'm having the salmon tonight. Just going to steam it. Will go nicely alongside the jacket tatties currently sitting in the crock pot, plus the coleslaw and the rest of last night's beans. 

Wish we had Booths in this neck of the woods... But then I'd be the size of a small house.


----------



## MikeG (29 Nov 2018)

I made stuffed pancakes this evening, filled with yesterday's bolognese sauce thickened with some nice matured cheddar........but sod that. What really counts is the first mince pies off the production line, for pudding. Sensational! Lovely pastry, stuffed full to overflowing with homemade mincemeat (made with lashings of brandy), cooked to perfection and dusted with icing sugar.

I'll save some for you.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2018)

We're on the way.


----------



## perplexed (29 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> You've your double d's in the wrong place.



Paging @Fnaar...


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I considered that.....but didn't bother to look it up. I knew you'd tell me.
> 
> Double D's in the wrong place? Thank goodness @stephec doesn't visit here often!


Why the need to look up the spelling of a simple word.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I made stuffed pancakes this evening, filled with yesterday's bolognese sauce thickened with some nice matured cheddar........but sod that. What really counts is the first mince pies off the production line, for pudding. Sensational! Lovely pastry, stuffed full to overflowing with homemade mincemeat (made with lashings of brandy), cooked to perfection and dusted with icing sugar.
> 
> I'll save some for you.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> I made stuffed pancakes this evening, filled with yesterday's bolognese sauce thickened with some nice matured cheddar........but sod that. What really counts is the first mince pies off the production line, for pudding. Sensational! Lovely pastry, stuffed full to overflowing with homemade mincemeat (made with lashings of brandy), cooked to perfection and dusted with icing sugar.
> 
> I'll save some for you.



The mince pies sound positively lush. 

But I have eaten so much that if I were to try and have anything else right now, the excess would likely come out of my ears... 

The salmon was beautiful. Was the Co-op's "Irresistible" lightly smoked fillets. Just did them in a foil parcel with a bit of salt, pepper and a squeeze of lemon - 14 mins in the oven @ 180C.


----------



## MikeG (29 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> We're on the way.



I'm off!


----------



## screenman (29 Nov 2018)

I have bought and wrapped my wife's xmas pressies.


----------



## MikeG (29 Nov 2018)

screenman said:


> I have bought and wrapped my wife's xmas pressies.



It's bl**** November!!


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> It's bl**** November!!


Only 26 days away. 
Assuming he's talking about this year.


----------



## MikeG (29 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Only 26 days away.
> Assuming he's talking about this year.



That's approximately 21 days from starting to think about christmas, and 24 days from actually doing anything about it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2018)

MikeG said:


> That's approximately 21 days from starting to think about christmas, and 24 days from actually doing anything about it.


First one in the house with a front door. Must be worth something.


----------



## MikeG (29 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> First one in the house with a front door. Must be worth something.



Prezaccerly.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2018)

dave r said:


>


He's decided not to share, keep them all for himself by the look off things.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2018)

*Bin News Roundup from the United States.....
The garbage bin is the only bin full for this week, standing in some mud, snow, ice and slush, ready to be emptied and thrown back into the mud, ice, snow, and slush. 
End.*


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2018)

Am enjoying a late night  in the company of the cats and some old Touring Car videos.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2018)

Right, bed time. Nunnight one and all.

Will be a bit intermittent for the next little while. Just the usual. See you all the other side


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2018)

Morning. Clear sky here at the moment .
The strong winds were creating havoc yesterday, blowing bins over and scattering their contents everywhere.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Nov 2018)

Morning, nice cycle into work ,clear and not too breezy..
Loving my new forks and wheels


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2018)

Ooh! The sun is getting in my eyes. It is tempting me out for a cycle ride. 
I've just seen grey clouds to the north.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2018)

I don't plan to fail or fail to plan! But I do flail to pan!


----------



## MikeG (30 Nov 2018)

Illaveago said:


> ..........I do flail to pan!



So somehow you're combining sifting alluvium for gold specks with beating grain to separate the wheat from the chaff. That's impressive multi-tasking, I must say.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2018)

Reynard said:


> Am enjoying a late night  in the company of the cats and some old Touring Car videos.


Oh, I thought you said some old touring cat videos.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2018)

I've just come back from my ride. I met a large group of cyclists coming towards me. I didn't stop to count them as I wasn't sure if it would have the same effect as counting sheep!  I think there were a dozen.
On my return trip I stopped to try to take a picture of a Raven sat in a tree. As I tried to get into a position to take a picture the Raven decided it had another idea and flew off to chase some Jackdaws. 
I cycled back home and met another cyclist cycling towards me. I raised my hand in a friendly gesture and was greeted by a puzzled expression!  Was it the sight of sartorial elegance that greeted him of me wearing jeans, cycling jacket, motorcycle scarf and gloves?  Or was it the shine from my polished ally bits?


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> Only 26 days away.
> Assuming he's talking about this year.


I've bought a couple of Christmas presents...I'm sure I saw an ad the other day exhorting us to start saving for Christmas 2019...hmm let's just get this one done and dusted first ho-ho-ho!


----------



## postman (30 Nov 2018)

The hedging arrived in a massive box at 11-15.By 15-30 84 were planted 6" apart,in a very straight line.I am knackered,started off by trowelling the holes but there was at least 12" of root on some of them,so i got out the spade and opened up the soil trench like,my back oh my back.The trench had fantastic soil in it because i had dug it out this summer and filled it up with compost and manure,so it was easier.All went well but by the end i was shattered.Watered in and i will take a photo in four years time when it has got going,they are all about 2' tall now.Forgot to mention Mrs Postman helped she passed them down to me and she also mixed up the bone meal and compost as we gave the roots a great start in life.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Nov 2018)

postman said:


> The hedging arrived in a massive box at 11-15.By 15-30 84 were planted 6" apart,in a very straight line.I am knackered,started off by trowelling the holes but there was at least 12" of root on some of them,so i got out the spade and opened up the soil trench like,my back oh my back.The trench had fantastic soil in it because i had dug it out this summer and filled it up with compost and manure,so it was easier.All went well but by the end i was shattered.Watered in and i will take a photo in four years time when it has got going,they are all about 2' tall now.Forgot to mention Mrs Postman helped she passed them down to me and she also mixed up the bone meal and compost as we gave the roots a great start in life.



Good stuff Postman!


----------



## roadrash (30 Nov 2018)

gardening, cant stand gardening , I like it when it snows , its the only time my garden looks as good as the neighbours


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2018)

roadrash said:


> gardening, cant stand gardening , I like it when it snows , its the only time my garden looks as good as the neighbours


Have you earned it?


----------



## roadrash (30 Nov 2018)

I am a survivor


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2018)

roadrash said:


> I am a survivor


Your badge.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Dec 2018)

I went to the garage to pick up the van after a timing belt change, braced for a whopping £350 bill.
"Didn't we ring you?", the man at reception said. My heart sank.
"It doesn't have a timing belt.....it's got a chain and you don't need to get anything done."
It's not often that I've driven away from a garage without having to pay a single penny.

Edit: My sincere condolences to @PeteXXX and @wicker man.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2018)

Time for some miles see you later


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Dec 2018)

Milton Keynes today..joy

I seem to have a migraine too


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2018)

Morning. I didn't need to look out of the window to see what the weather was doing as I could hear it! So it came as no surprise to me when I opened the curtains.


----------



## Katherine (1 Dec 2018)

It's just sort of damp and soggy here. I'm going for a walk in the drizzle to watch the park runners.


----------



## postman (1 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> I am a survivor





View: https://youtu.be/I_izvAbhExY


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> It's just sort of damp and soggy here. I'm going for a walk in the drizzle to watch the park runners.



i'll stay in bed and they can tell me about how good it was later.....
@GrumpyGregry @Fab Foodie .......?????


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I went to the garage to pick up the van after a timing belt change, braced for a whopping £350 bill.
> "Didn't we ring you?", the man at reception said. My heart sank.
> "It doesn't have a timing belt.....it's got a chain and you don't need to get anything done."
> It's not often that I've driven away from a garage without having to pay a single penny.
> ...


That must be a first!
I, on the other hand, have just had a quote off BMW for a 40k mile service .... £698. I don't think so.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Dec 2018)

Too murky out there for me... although an MTB blat around Delamere Forest might be fun?


----------



## MikeG (1 Dec 2018)

It's a workshop day for me today. A mirror frame, two oak window boards, 2 planing stops, and some oak paneling.


----------



## Katherine (1 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> It's just sort of damp and soggy here. I'm going for a walk in the drizzle to watch the park runners.


Hmph 
Feeling sore and foolish 
I've hurt my good thumb. Ouchy 
Back to being completely useless 

After watching some wet and muddy park runners, I continued my walk but
slipped on wet leaves on the steps down to the loop line. 
I landed on my back side and saved my bad hand but the good hand took a whack, particularly the tip of my thumb which has bled under the nail


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Hmph
> Feeling sore and foolish
> I've hurt my good thumb. Ouchy
> Back to being completely useless
> ...


Oh dear! Not back to square one I hope ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Dec 2018)

Rainy/windy here today. Half an inch already. A dry slot of air, to be followed by isolated severe weather, this afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Hmph
> Feeling sore and foolish
> I've hurt my good thumb. Ouchy
> Back to being completely useless
> ...


Sounds painful.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Your badge.
> View attachment 441014


Help is at hand...


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Rainy/windy here today. Half an inch already. A dry slot of air, to be followed by isolated severe weather, this afternoon.



as was once sung....



..........all you need is soup.... da da da da deeeeee..
soup is all you need,,


----------



## postman (1 Dec 2018)

Mrs Postman and me,cannot believe our luck at planting those 84 little hedging plants yesterday,What a little window of good weather we had.It has persisted down all day today,had we left it i don't know what we would have looked like this afternoon,talk about strike while the iron is hot,one thing they are well and truly watered in now.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Dec 2018)

Day 5 of step daughter renovations....last week, removed all the wall paper upstairs, 9 hours, boy I enjoyed my pint that Saturday night!

Today removed the toilet, sink and finally the bath, capped off all the water, none of them had any isolation valves.... but they do now!
The bath was either iron or steel, not sure, but Christ it was heavy, me and son in law got out and down the stairs. I have never lifted anything so heavy, but a really good job done and the daughter delighted to see the 70's pink bathroom suite finally removed.

Pipe freezing kits, wow they are the future, so clever and easy!


----------



## Katherine (1 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear! Not back to square one I hope ?


Not quite, but definitely a step backwards. I just need it to stop throbbing!


----------



## Phaeton (1 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Not quite, but definitely a step backwards. I just need it to stop throbbing!


As the bishop said to the actress


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> i'll stay in bed and they can tell me about how good it was later.....
> @GrumpyGregry @Fab Foodie .......?????


Nope. Had to go to Heathrow to collect Dawn’s Uncle....


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Dec 2018)

-


Fab Foodie said:


> Nope. Had to go to Heathrow to collect Dawn’s Uncle....




So full and ready with some sort of excuse........


----------



## raleighnut (1 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Hmph
> Feeling sore and foolish
> I've hurt my good thumb. Ouchy
> Back to being completely useless
> ...


----------



## slowmotion (1 Dec 2018)

I'm nipping out to Lidl.








WTF happened to SexnDrugsnRocknRoll???


----------



## screenman (1 Dec 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Day 5 of step daughter renovations....last week, removed all the wall paper upstairs, 9 hours, boy I enjoyed my pint that Saturday night!
> 
> Today removed the toilet, sink and finally the bath, capped off all the water, none of them had any isolation valves.... but they do now!
> The bath was either iron or steel, not sure, but Christ it was heavy, me and son in law got out and down the stairs. I have never lifted anything so heavy, but a really good job done and the daughter delighted to see the 70's pink bathroom suite finally removed.
> ...



Next time take the bath out in pieces, they break easily with a club hammer.


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Next time take the bath out in pieces, they break easily with a club hammer.



Thats how they did the old baths in our first two houses.


----------



## MikeG (1 Dec 2018)

My daughter stroked a southern white rhino today, and reports that the skin was somewhat like a gel bike saddle.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> My daughter stroked a southern white rhino today, and reports that the skin was somewhat like a gel bike saddle.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> My daughter stroked a southern white rhino today, and reports that the skin was somewhat like a gel bike saddle.



Smooth, soft and smells of sweat?


----------



## MikeG (1 Dec 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Smooth, soft and smells of sweat?



Squidgy, supple, and with a Charge logo on it.

I made the last bit up.


----------



## perplexed (1 Dec 2018)

Just uploaded 37 monochrome photos I took today.

About 8 are good.

The rest are crud.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2018)

I've been on the beer again. Cloudwater/Verdant collaboration, Big Smoke, Purple Moose and Crwrw Ial*

*This is not a typo, it's Welsh.


----------



## tyred (1 Dec 2018)

This morning I took all my empty beer bottles to the bottle bank.

Now I begin the whole process over again...


----------



## pjd57 (1 Dec 2018)

tyred said:


> This morning I took all my empty beer bottles to the bottle bank.
> 
> Now I begin the whole process over again...


Don't you have a separate Wheely bin for bottles ?

In Glasgow we have 4
Blue.... plastic, cardboard etc
Green... general waste
Brown...garden and food waste
Purple...glass. it can be noisy on Sunday mornings


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2018)

pjd57 said:


> *Don't you have a separate Wheely bin for bottles ?*
> 
> In Glasgow we have 4
> Blue.... plastic, cardboard etc
> ...


In places you're charged extra for that. Many take them there themselves because the extra charge isn't worth the amount they'd have in the year. 

No charge if you take them there yourself.


----------



## tyred (2 Dec 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Don't you have a separate Wheely bin for bottles ?
> 
> In Glasgow we have 4
> Blue.... plastic, cardboard etc
> ...



I possibly could have if I wanted but it's hardly worthwhile. Every town here has somewhere with big bins for bottles, tins etc which are collected by the council. Mine is only about a mile away.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Thats how they did the old baths in our first two houses.


Can you use a similar method to install them ? Doh!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2018)

Morning. No point in rushing to get up as it is  out! 


I might mix up some paint and watch it dry. If anything else more interesting pops up I will keep you informed.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Next time take the bath out in pieces, they break easily with a club hammer.



indeed ,pity as they sell for good money if there iron.
i had a real party getting my 1930s bath down the stairs!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Dec 2018)

Need to go and burn off a nice meal and some JHB this morning.
bit damp but its just me and Son in Law so should be a good day for it.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Next time take the bath out in pieces, they break easily with a club hammer.



There wont be another time LOL!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Thats how they did the old baths in our first two houses.



what amazes is how anyone carried them upstairs


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Dec 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> what amazes is how anyone carried them upstairs




No elf and safety in them days


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Dec 2018)

Got the Hardtail ready " no E-Mtb today" so its going to be pain as usual with SinL 
I've just changed the front 34 to the 28 in preparation for the relentless torture of chasing a keep fit nutter!!


----------



## pjd57 (2 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> In places you're charged extra for that. Many take them there themselves because the extra charge isn't worth the amount they'd have in the year.
> 
> No charge if you take them there yourself.




We don't pay extra for our bins....yet


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2018)

My kitchen sink has developed a rhythmical double glug as the last dregs of water drain out.


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2018)

My shed roof is leaking. I have been up there, but there appears to be no rips or tares
in the felt.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2018)

I started off the week with snow on Sunday/Monday. and had 57F with tornadoes in my area last evening. Going back to highs around 30's by tomorrow. Odd weather, one half day of warmth.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Hmph
> Feeling sore and foolish
> I've hurt my good thumb. Ouchy
> Back to being completely useless
> ...


Just catching up and only just seen this.

 I hope it's somewhat less sore today.


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2018)

We're stationery on the M1 near Leicester, animal's in the road.


----------



## midlife (2 Dec 2018)

Wife delayed in Birmingham, animals on the train line....


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2018)

We're moving again, stray horse apparently.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> We're stationery on the M1 near Leicester,* animal's in the road.*





midlife said:


> Wife delayed in Birmingham, *animals on the train line....*


The two conected?


----------



## midlife (2 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> The two conected?



House of the Rising Sun?


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> The two conected?



I don't think so, too far apart.


----------



## Katherine (2 Dec 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Just catching up and only just seen this.
> 
> I hope it's somewhat less sore today.


Yes thank you, a lot better as long as I don't touch it!
Getting ready for a telling-off from the consultant tomorrow


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2018)

I have finished making up four meals of yellow stickered pork carnitas, leeks, and rice with vegetables. We don't have food service at work anymore, but I'm not much of a sandwich eater at work. If I do eat sandwiches at work, they are usually submarine sandwiches, modo d'Italia.


----------



## mybike (2 Dec 2018)

Tonight I did the ~5k steps walk along the rail trail, to complete the 10k. As I approached the end of the lit section a border collie came bounding up to me, it's owners arrived soon after. As I returned home it seemed to be raining a little, now it is raining a lot.

[aargh, too many As I's!]


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Dec 2018)

'Goodbye' I said to the Tesco delivery man at 2pm this afternoon.
'Goodbye' he replied.


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2018)

Stuff having a knackered back. Up and out early doors for a lap of Llandegla Black and red. Hit JJ's jumps (no jumps as the wind was that strong I was pedalling downhill) and also B Line, both first time for me. Good ride, loads of PBs and the only folk to pass me were about 4 eMTBs going uphill. They are not for me, if I can still turn the pedals I will. Weather was very windy, wet, but warmish. 13 miles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Dec 2018)

It didn't actually rain this morning.


----------



## perplexed (3 Dec 2018)

_*Emergency Bin News:*_

At approximately 0150 am today, I have to report that I heard a clattering noise outside.

Upon extricating myself from the duvet (mid-weight and in a plain cream colour if you're wondering) and surveying the outside world I discovered that my black bin had blown over.

At this point I swelled with domestic pride, as I realised that it had blown over due to being very light - it was only about 10% full, if that - therefore meaning that I was sending a minimal ammout to landfill. Non of the neighbours' bins had blown over - the planet-screwing bas&$*"s I thought.

I exited my house at around 0158 am to righten the bin and replace the couple of bits which had tumbled out. I wedged it against the wall at such an angle that it wouldn't move again. 

I am pleased to report that there were no further incidents and the bin remains wedged against the wall awaiting the hygiene executives attendance.

*Bulletin Ends.*


----------



## MikeG (3 Dec 2018)

My bin bags go out in the morning, otherwise the badgers will generally get into them. Rats ate the corner out of my last food waste bin, and I can't see the replacement being any less tempting for them.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Dec 2018)

I keep thinking its Thursday... and one day last week I was right! Spooky, eh?


----------



## mybike (3 Dec 2018)

Thought a ride would be nice fot the first time in months. Then I pulled my back in the en suite and it is pouring with rain. Oh well, and my back hurts too much to empty cardboard boxes or drill holes.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2018)

mybike said:


> Thought a ride would be nice fot the first time in months. Then I pulled my back in the en suite and it is pouring with rain. Oh well, and my back hurts too much to empty cardboard boxes or drill holes.


Use a drill, not your back, to make those holes. They've gone electric in recent years, much easier.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> It didn't actually rain this morning.


Was it virtual ?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2018)

Half Moons! Just been given chin rubs by Schrodie.

We had to leave early this morning as two of us had appointments at the same hospital. It's a shame that they weren't at the same time.


----------



## postman (3 Dec 2018)

Just reporting that Mr and Mrs Postman have taken a joint decision not to put up a tree.We sre going to be so busy in the run up to xmas,and what with our two now in work so will not have long Uni holidays.We shall not have a tree.This is a first in my 68 years,i will still put up lights tinsel and baubles on shelves and such like,i am not going to be a complete Scrooge (what a wonderful man he is).


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2018)

Ooh! We have a gap in the horrible grey weather. To the South and North are banks of thick clouds lit by the yellow sun.


----------



## perplexed (3 Dec 2018)

It rained quite a lot this morning. 

It isn't raining now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Dec 2018)

The clippety-clop cops have now passed by 3 times today.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2018)

Schrodie has gone to sleep in a large brown paper carrier bag!


----------



## raleighnut (3 Dec 2018)

I shampooed the dinning room carpet today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I shampooed the dinning room carpet today.


Was that before you hoovered your hair?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I shampooed the dinning room carpet today.



Mundane post of the day contender, I reckon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Dec 2018)

It rained when I was cycling back from the tram.

I got wet.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> It rained when I was cycling back from the tram.
> 
> I got wet.


Now, if it rained, you cycled and didn't get wet...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Now, if it rained, you cycled and didn't get wet...


That happened to me today on the turbo trainer.....


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2018)

If anyone wants me I am in the garage


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Dec 2018)

Frosty start, dry...bike to work it is then..


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2018)

It is a beautiful dawn at the moment with an orange glow on the horizon and a crescent moon and a planet shining brightly against the dark blue sky.


----------



## MikeG (4 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> If anyone wants me I am in the garage



If anyone wants me, I'm in the workshop.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2018)

I'm just popping off to the shops.


----------



## mybike (4 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Use a drill, not your back, to make those holes. They've gone electric in recent years, much easier.



It's actually lifting the drill and reaching up to where I want the hole. And, of course, moving the boxes out of the way first.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> If anyone wants me, I'm in the workshop.



Hope you managed to achieve the same as i did


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm just popping off to the shops.


Are they still there?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Are they still there?


They are and, what's more, they're still selling stuff. All kinds of stuff.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> If anyone wants me I am in the garage





MikeG said:


> If anyone wants me, I'm in the workshop.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm just popping off to the shops.



Honestly, these people showing off with their exciting lifestyles...


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> I keep thinking its Thursday... and one day last week I was right! Spooky, eh?



Thursdays....never could get the hang of Thursdays.


----------



## colly (4 Dec 2018)

I look forward to Thursdays.


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Thursdays....never could get the hang of Thursdays.


Its an art. You just have to practice...

Sundays are easy though.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2018)

I accidentally ate some of the stringy thingy that bananas have along their length.. 
Ewww


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Dec 2018)

I am sat on the sofa watching CSI New York, now I know why I haven't watched 1 in years  boring


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Dec 2018)

One of our local bus routes has changed: it's utter pants now.

I'm suspicious that they're making it inconvenient so no-one uses it.

This would also explain why the bus never turned up: can't get much less convenient than that.


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Dec 2018)

I saw a green woodpecker in the garden an hour ago.


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I am sat on the sofa watching CSI New York, now I know why I haven't watched 1 in years  boring



I much prefer the original series of CSI, with Grissom in it.


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Honestly, these people showing off with their exciting lifestyles...



Just to be different, I was in the garden.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I am sat on the sofa watching CSI New York, now I know why I haven't watched 1 in years  boring


Did it have Gary Sinuses in it ?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2018)

Why is it that dramas on the tv or in film always seem to have an orchestra playing in the background? Yet you can never see them.


----------



## Threevok (4 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Why is it that dramas on the tv or in film always seem to have an orchestra playing in the background? Yet you can never see them.



Just like that Captain Slog on Star Trek.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Did it have Gary Sinuses in it ?



Yes and a couple of New York cops with exaggrated accents.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> I much prefer the original series of CSI, with Grissom in it.



Can't beat a healthy dose of Grissom.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Dec 2018)

Just been out to get the bin back in


----------



## roadrash (4 Dec 2018)

I have a hole in my sock ….and no I don't mean the one at the top


----------



## postman (4 Dec 2018)

I have been watching The Jimmy Greaves Story on YouTube.Fantastic what a goalscoring record.Many many hatricks four goals in games and three times five goals in a game.So Brian Moore then asks him how much he earned at Chelsea when he started £17 per week £2 for a win £1 for a draw,Brian Moore then tells him you could get £5,000 per week now.Well some players and not as good at scoring goals are getting £350,000 a week totally madness.Thanks Jimmy for the memories.


----------



## postman (4 Dec 2018)

Postman is back.Last November i asked the Doctor if i could stop taking one certain pill for my Prostate,as it was doing my head in.It took while March for me to feel better,so today i have begun looking after my neighbours spare land.I don't want the weeds and bindweed strangling the new hedging i want it to get a good start.Well this is a large area of land and well overgrown,today i battered a third of it in three hours,i feel fantastic now to get the rest of it cleaned up.Couple of days off now though,other things to do.Slowly slowly but so happy.


----------



## colly (4 Dec 2018)

I've broken a finger nail.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> I've broken a finger nail.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> I have a hole in my sock ….and no I don't mean the one at the top


Windows ?


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Just been out to get the bin back in



good bin news.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2018)

In the alternative universe, I've just been out to put the bins out...


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> In the alternative universe, I've just been out to put the bins out...




hang on it's not friday....


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> good bin news.



I thought someone may be interested


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Dec 2018)

Had a Christmas dinner at the pub this evening, the cheese board was very interesting


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> hang on it's not friday....







From the 70's, from the internet,


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2018)

I need a shave.

Updates will follow.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Dec 2018)

I had a shave with a Bic last night as my 175 blade razer has become dull.
Excellent shave for very little


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2018)

Morning! Don't panic! I have remembered that it is bin day and I will put the recycling out.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2018)

I'm thinking of becoming vaguean but I'm not too sure.


----------



## MikeG (5 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need a shave.....





Salty seadog said:


> hang on it's not friday....



Thanks SS, saved me the typing.


----------



## roadrash (5 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Windows ?



???


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> ???


I have loads of socks with them! Big toes seem to have need to see where they are going.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need a shave.
> 
> Updates will follow.



You need a beard.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need a shave.
> 
> Updates will follow.


Shaving complete. Todays included a complete beard trim (with scissors) and a 'double' shave using boiled water from the kettle and traditional safety razor. This is where I do a rough shave first to reduce the length of the unnecessary fuzz and then repeat more carefully to make a close shave. 

This is the result of laziness for several days, mea culpa.

I know a three bladed razor or one of those newfangled electrical abominations would probably remove most excess foliage in one pass, but I have found from long experience (which I could probably explain in great detail, you have been warned) that the end result from a safety razor and two passes is far superior. 

So there.

PS: I am aware that several members must be suffering dreadfully as I still haven't revealed the exciting details of the Great Tram Windowsill Observations. Unfortunately I have to do coursework today, which is even more mundane than this thread, so it will have to wait...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You need a beard.



I gots a goatee.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I gots a goatee.



I had a goatee for about 5/6 years but then thought 'why have a beard and still shave every day?'
full beard for the last 20 years.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I had a goatee for about 5/6 years but then thought 'why have a beard and still shave every day?'
> full beard for the last 20 years.


Alas, at 40 I still don't yet have the fuzz for a respectable full face beard. However I've noticed that with a goatee people don't notice the rest if it's looking a bit unshaven, so it still saves work.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2018)

Hey @Illaveago: it's bin day, you need to....



Illaveago said:


> Morning! Don't panic! I have remembered that it is bin day and I will put the recycling out.



Oh, okay, no worries then. As you were.


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> One of our local bus routes has changed: it's utter pants now.
> 
> I'm suspicious that they're making it inconvenient so no-one uses it.
> 
> This would also explain why the bus never turned up: can't get much less convenient than that.



We had a route that looped around our part of the town then went into the centre and across to the other side using standard sized single deckers. First they took out the loop that went past our house, then they split the route so each side of town only had a service into the centre. Then they replaced the buses with minibuses. There were a lot of complaints and they reverted to the single deckers after a while. They're a subsidiary of someone you may know DB.


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need a shave.
> 
> Updates will follow.



NOOoooooo! 

Which reminds me, when I cleared out my mother's bungalow prior to moving her I found two cut throat razors, one in it's box. I very much doubt that they were my fathers, probably my grandfathers, whose WW1 merchant marine medals I also found, still in their registered post envelope.

Sorry about the mundanity.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2018)

Members will no doubt be excited to know I'm writing page 15 of ca. 60-70 total pages of my report/dissertation.


----------



## perplexed (5 Dec 2018)

I also need a shave but I'm not going to have one.

Screw you Establishment.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> I also need a shave but I'm not going to have one.
> 
> Screw you Establishment.



Its been several years since I last had a shave.


----------



## MikeG (5 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> ......... I am aware that several members must be suffering dreadfully as I still haven't revealed the exciting details of the Great Tram Windowsill Observations.....



I did warn that I was going to be scrupulous in examining your posts on this subject for terminological exactitudes. Let me start with "sill" (I believe "cill" to be correct, but I'll let that pass). Are you absolutely sure that trams have window cills?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Shaving complete. Todays included a complete beard trim (with scissors) and a 'double' shave using boiled water from the kettle and traditional safety razor. This is where I do a rough shave first to reduce the length of the unnecessary fuzz and then repeat more carefully to make a close shave.
> 
> This is the result of laziness for several days, mea culpa.
> 
> ...



I was waiting for you to release it in paperback form!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Alas, at 40 I still don't yet have the fuzz for a respectable full face beard. However I've noticed that with a goatee people don't notice the rest if it's looking a bit unshaven, so it still saves work.


I was with a group of art students and lecturers in Barcelona many years ago and one night shaved half my beard and moustache off ! Nobody noticed until I stared them straight in the face.

Mind you the customs officer gave my passport and my face a good check when I returned at Heathrow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> I did warn that I was going to be scrupulous in examining your posts on this subject for terminological exactitudes. Let me start with "sill" (I believe "cill" to be correct, but I'll let that pass). Are you absolutely sure that trams have window cills?



Aha, that's the exciting thing: _some _do...

('Exciting' in the sense of "compared to writing my final report/dissertation". Which could mean just about anything else...)


----------



## MikeG (5 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Aha, that's the exciting thing: _some _do....



Are you really, really sure? You see, I'm not convinced that most people know what a window cill is.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Are you really, really sure? You see, I'm not convinced that most people know what a window cill is.



I'm pretty sure because:


I'm a carpenter/cabinet maker.
According to Wikipedia, fount of all knowledge and very nearly infallible except for the bits which aren't:



> A dictionary of architecture categorically defined the characteristics of a *windowsill* as:
> 
> 
> The lowest form of window casement. Windowsills hold pieces in place and slope downward to drain water. In a well-hung window, the lower sash rests on the chin;
> ...


Some trams have #3, some have #4, some have #3 _and _#4, but -and this is the important bit, which I know will interest you- _not always in the most useful combination_.

So there.


----------



## MikeG (5 Dec 2018)

No, no, no.......

The lowermost horizontal internal trimwork of a window is a window _board _or window _ledge_. The window cill is outside.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> No, no, no.......
> 
> The lowermost horizontal internal trimwork of a window is a window _board _or window _ledge_. The window cill is outside.



What? 

Wikipedia was _incorrect_?

Honestly, you can't trust anyone these days...


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> No, no, no.......
> 
> The lowermost horizontal internal trimwork of a window is a window _board _or window _ledge_. The window cill is outside.



Ah ha! I learn something new everyday.


----------



## MikeG (5 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> If anyone wants me, I'm in the workshop.



Here's what I made:


----------



## MikeG (5 Dec 2018)

Sorry about the photos, there. There was a window behind me, a window opposite a shower screen in the en suite, and a really gloomy day, giving me virtually no chance Your Honour.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> No, no, no.......
> 
> The lowermost horizontal internal trimwork of a window is a window _board _or window _ledge_. The window cill is outside.


And if you keep your pens by the window it becomes a pencill


----------



## booze and cake (5 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Sorry about the photos, there. There was a window behind me, a window opposite a shower screen in the en suite, and a really gloomy day, giving me virtually no chance Your Honour.



More to the point the photographer appears to be the Prince of Darkness, all those windows and multiple mirrors and no reflection


----------



## MikeG (5 Dec 2018)

booze and cake said:


> More to the point the photographer appears to be the Prince of Darkness........



No, no, it was me, not Classic.


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2018)

My upside down knitted Christmas trees are progressing. One is tall and a bit on the thin side, so the second one is going to be wider and, as yet, indeterminate height. I have lots of shiny buttons, silver coloured buttons etc, and some silver coloured thread to decorate the trees. 

The original pattern said to sew up and stuff the trees. It will be tricky to decorate the tree once it is sewn together, but before sewing, it will be difficult to decide how to decorate it. 

I think I will use some strong cardboard cut to the same outline as the tree, to provide a 3D effect, then they will fold flat for storage.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> My upside down knitted Christmas trees are progressing. One is tall and a bit on the thin side, so the second one is going to be wider and, as yet, indeterminate height. I have lots of shiny buttons, silver coloured buttons etc, and some silver coloured thread to decorate the trees.
> 
> The original pattern said to sew up and stuff the trees. It will be tricky to decorate the tree once it is sewn together, but before sewing, it will be difficult to decide how to decorate it.
> 
> I think I will use some strong cardboard cut to the same outline as the tree, to provide a 3D effect, then they will fold flat for storage.



Can't wait to see a pic


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Dec 2018)

My favourite for tea tonight...chicken risotto! mmmmm
If it came to winning the Lotto
Or a nice big plate of risotto
I can say with hand on heart
Sauted arborio rice in a huge potto


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Dec 2018)

I must remember to put the green bin and blue box out when I get home. 

Someone remind me in a couple of hours, please.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Dec 2018)

In other mundanity, I had a job interview today. 

I’d forgotten how stress-inducing they can be. Although in this case, it wasn’t the interview so much, but it’s having to wait until next week to find out if I will get the job or not....


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Here's what I made:
> 
> View attachment 441529
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## perplexed (5 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I must remember to put the green bin and blue box out when I get home.
> 
> Someone remind me in a couple of hours, please.



BINS!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I must remember to put the green bin and blue box out when I get home.
> 
> Someone remind me in a couple of hours, please.



Oh, @RealLeeHimself: Remember the...



perplexed said:


> BINS!!!



Pipped at the post.


----------



## perplexed (5 Dec 2018)

My phone is showing 45% charge.

I might plug it in to charge it up soon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> My phone is showing 45% charge.
> 
> I might plug it in to charge it up soon.


I'm down to 23% because I forgot to charge it. I'll survive though, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## colly (5 Dec 2018)

My cup has a picture of a squirrel on:


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> My cup has a picture of a squirrel on:
> 
> View attachment 441579


What they put in their mouths is completely nuts.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> BINS!!!





Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, @RealLeeHimself: Remember the...
> 
> 
> 
> Pipped at the post.



Phew! Thanks! Everyone can now relax. The bins are out ready for emptying.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2018)

A refusological point of Information: I never put my bin outside because that's where it lives. However, tomorrow I may have to go out looking for it.


----------



## colly (5 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A refusological point of Information: I never put my bin outside because that's where it lives. However, tomorrow I may have to go out looking for it.


That's rubbish !


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2018)

Cut the nail from my finger. Been hanging on for the last few months, but finaly managed to remove it with a scalpel and some surgical tape.

No blood.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2018)

Time for some Thursday am miles


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2018)

About to cycle to work.

It is not actually raining right now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> About to cycle to work.
> 
> It is not actually raining right now.



Made it to work, and despite dire predictions from the weather report (100% chance of rain, 5.0l/m² et c) I am dry.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> My cup has a picture of a squirrel on:
> 
> View attachment 441579



I'm jealous now. You and your squirrel-featuring cups...


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2018)

Morning. For those of you who are avidly watching this space for the latest in bin news. I have just put the black recycling box out! 

Is it a smart box? You may well ask! It would have to be pretty smart to out smart me! 

Doh!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A refusological point of Information: I never put my bin outside because that's where it lives. However, tomorrow I may have to go out looking for it.


Will you have to make a hide and dress up in camouflage as they can be very elusive things?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Made it to work, and despite dire predictions from the weather report (100% chance of rain, 5.0l/m² et c) I am dry.


That is the one good thing about virtual rain!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2018)

For those of you watching this on O2!

Oh! I shouldn't! But I can't help it!


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2018)

My rather battered Sigg bottle is right next to my mouse cable.

Every time I move the mouse the Sigg rotates slightly.


----------



## MikeG (6 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> My rather battered Sigg bottle is right next to my mouse cable.
> 
> Every time I move the mouse the Sigg rotates slightly.



Nail it down.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> My rather battered Sigg bottle is right next to my mouse cable.
> 
> Every time I move the mouse the Sigg rotates slightly.





MikeG said:


> Nail it down.



Why? It's the most entertaining thing in the office.


----------



## MikeG (6 Dec 2018)

Sorry, I misunderstood. I thought it was irritating you.

If it's so much fun, live stream it, and share the joy.


----------



## postman (6 Dec 2018)

Annual service for the burglar alarm done this morning.Then thirty mins in the next doors garden i have now got half of it cleared,i am doing well,for a man of my age.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Nail it down.


Mouse or Sigg bottle?


----------



## mybike (6 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Phew! Thanks! Everyone can now relax. The bins are out ready for emptying.



Don't forget to bring it in.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> A refusological point of Information: I never put my bin outside because that's where it lives. However, tomorrow I may have to go out looking for it.



Outside the gate?

FWIW, my bin day is tomorrow, early.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. For those of you who are avidly watching this space for the latest in bin news. I have just put the black recycling box out!
> *
> Is it a smart box? You may well ask! It would have to be pretty smart to out smart me! *
> 
> Doh!


It's got you doing the hokey cokey with it!


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2018)

postman said:


> Annual service for the burglar alarm done this morning.Then thirty mins in the next doors garden i have now got half of it cleared,i am doing well,for a man of my age.



I can't remember the last time I saw a burgular alarm. I remember having to install a cabinet around one a few years back, so we must have them.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Dec 2018)

mybike said:


> Don't forget to bring it in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bins have been emptied and returned to their normal spot to be refilled over the next two weeks.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> The bins have been emptied and returned to their normal spot to be refilled over the next two weeks.


Last time this year, next time.


----------



## MikeG (6 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Mouse or Sigg bottle?



False choice. With a bit of care, judicious choice of nail, and a big hammer, you could do both with one nail.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Dec 2018)

The USB bike light i bought from Aldi back in September, despite being used daily on my 10 minute commute, still hasn't been recharged... I think it must be a dud.


----------



## Speicher (6 Dec 2018)

Oh Bin wan Kenobi has just collected my bin.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> False choice. With a bit of care, judicious choice of nail, and a big hammer, you could do both with one nail.


Wouldn't the bottle leak?


----------



## Katherine (6 Dec 2018)

Been nicely busy .
Physio. 
Lunch with a friend . 
Sorted our rubbish but not actually put out the bins yet. But I have put out the bins for my elderly lady because she had to operate the remote for her garage door and she didn't want me to call after it got dark .
Just entered the competition to win a new bike from Ribble. 
My K can't stop coughing. No sympathy because he went to work when he wasn't feeling well. Hope I don't catch it .
We're having the remains of last night's roast gammon. Can't decide whether it's fried eggs or parsley sauce, mash and peas. Although I know that Mr K would choose eggs if I let him.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2018)

Oh my head. Went on another freebie last night for a new restaurant opening - we were literally plied with drinks, they kept coming round with them, but we were in the wrong place for 'nibbles' and hardly had anything.

Guess who had only had two slices of toast that day. My head hurts today.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Been nicely busy .
> Physio.
> Lunch with a friend .
> Sorted our rubbish but not actually put out the bins yet. But I have put out the bins for my elderly lady because she had to operate the remote for her garage door and she didn't want me to call after it got dark .
> ...


How can roast gammon be fried eggs?


----------



## Katherine (6 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> How can roast gammon be fried eggs?


Like ham and eggs but better!


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Like ham and eggs but better!


Green eggs?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Been nicely busy .
> Physio.
> Lunch with a friend .
> Sorted our rubbish but not actually put out the bins yet. But I have put out the bins for my elderly lady because she had to operate the remote for her garage door and she didn't want me to call after it got dark .
> ...



Forget the eggs, go with pineapple!


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Forget the eggs, go with pineapple!



I prefer eggs, but would the pineapple count towards our five a day?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> I prefer eggs, but would the pineapple count towards our five a day?


Absolutely! Especially if you fry the pineapple too


----------



## MikeG (6 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't the bottle leak?



Only the once.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Only the once.


Use a self sealing nail.


----------



## Katherine (6 Dec 2018)

So, I had the best of both .... I put parsley in my scrambled egg! Perfect


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Dec 2018)

*U.S. Midwest Bin Bulletin;*
*Both bins have been placed*
*for collection tomorrow,*
*garbage and recycling.*
*End.*


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> So, I had the best of both .... I put parsley in my scrambled egg! Perfect


No gammon?


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> *U.S. Midwest Bin Bulletin;*
> *Both bins have been placed*
> *for collection tomorrow,*
> *garbage and recycling.*
> *End.*


Not allowed/supposed to place ours out before 07:00 on the day. Must be out by 07:30 however, for a collection that usually no earlier than four hours later.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Dec 2018)

Dark windy and raining...great


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Dec 2018)

Yesterday we recieved delivery of the all important Yellow Bin Bags without which our recyclable packaging will not be removed.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2018)

Morning. Wet here..

Isn't it strange how just by typing the second letter wrong in the phrase " messaging app" can lead you into all sorts of trouble ?


----------



## roadrash (7 Dec 2018)

very wet and very windy , I fear wigan pier may be submerged


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Wet here..
> 
> Isn't it strange how just by typing the second letter wrong in the phrase " messaging app" can lead you into all sorts of trouble ?




My bloody phone changes loads of words,then when I try to correct it changes them to a load of Ransome letters!!

I typed random


----------



## MikeG (7 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> ........I fear wigan pier may be submerged



But what about the road to it? That's much more important.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yesterday we recieved delivery of the all important Yellow Bin Bags without which our recyclable packaging will not be removed.


We've been switched to Pantone 299 coloured bags, not Pantone 300C which is the County Blue.


----------



## perplexed (7 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yesterday we recieved delivery of the all important Yellow Bin Bags without which our recyclable packaging will not be removed.



Look, I didn't sleep well at all last night - I finally nodded off around 0300 am - so I think that in order to avoid a similar situation for me tonight, I'd be very grateful if you could indicate the shade of yellow from the chart below, or its nearest approximation.

I thank you...


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> Look, I didn't sleep well at all last night - I finally nodded off around 0300 am - so I think that in order to avoid a similar situation for me tonight, I'd be very grateful if you could indicate the shade of yellow from the chart below, or its nearest approximation.
> 
> I thank you...
> 
> ...


We used to have some, for a short period only, that were somewhere between Butter & Lemon on that chart.


----------



## roadrash (7 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> But what about the road to it? That's much more important.



just as shitty as ever


----------



## Speicher (7 Dec 2018)

I have a question for anyone with experience of digging a new driveway. Right up @MikeG 's street single file track, so to speak.

My neighbour, who I get on with extremely well, is probably going to extend his driveway sideways some time early next year. The lawns here are an odd layout. Not easy to explain, but you may have seen streets with open plan gardens. I mow the lawn in front of my house. Part of that lawn is technically on his land. This is not a problem in any way.

When he extends his driveway sideways, he is entitled to extend it right up to the dividing line between the two houses, still no problem there. My question is this - just say his driveway will be extended sideways by two metres, how much further will they dig up turf, top soil etc, to build/install the border? Do they need an extra foot or two feet or more? This is still not a problem, but I would like to know so that I can think about how many plants, and the shape of the border that will be on the edge of my garden, next to his driveway. If a digger has been used, I can prepare the ground for plants or turf. 

I might returf it, at least the part that will be next to his cars, but there are other alternatives.

You might suggest I ask my neighbour, but I do not think he will know the answer.


----------



## MikeG (7 Dec 2018)

What sort of drive is it? The "road" surface, I mean.


----------



## Speicher (7 Dec 2018)

I think it will be cobbles rather than tarmac. He is redoing his current driveway at the same time.


----------



## MikeG (7 Dec 2018)

Then it will need a kerb. It is the excavation for the base and haunching of that kerb which will extend outside of the line of the hardstanding. You should probably allow for 9 inches or so. A foot at most. These will be below-ground works, and when finished, you'll be able to plant hard-up to the back of the kerb, albeit with shallow rooted plants the closer you get to it.


----------



## mybike (7 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> The bins have been emptied and returned to their normal spot to be refilled over the next two weeks.



As here. However I have enough discarded bubble wrap and expanded polystyrene to fill the bin already.


----------



## MikeG (7 Dec 2018)

mybike said:


> As here. However I have enough discarded bubble wrap and expanded polystyrene to fill the bin already.



Bubble wrap is recyclable.


----------



## Threevok (7 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Bubble wrap is recyclable.



Only the air in it


----------



## mybike (7 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Bubble wrap is recyclable.



From council website:

*Bubble wrap* - Black household waste bin

Mind I have approximately 100 broken down cardboard boxes as well which will have to be transported to the tip.


----------



## MikeG (7 Dec 2018)

mybike said:


> From council website:
> 
> *Bubble wrap* - Black household waste bin
> 
> Mind I have approximately 100 broken down cardboard boxes as well which will have to be transported to the tip.



Different councils have different policies and capabilities. Ours takes it for recycling.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> Look, I didn't sleep well at all last night - I finally nodded off around 0300 am - so I think that in order to avoid a similar situation for me tonight, I'd be very grateful if you could indicate the shade of yellow from the chart below, or its nearest approximation.
> 
> I thank you...
> 
> ...



Um... sor of between Lemon and Daffodil ... but only when rolled up, obviously. When unrolled a they will be a much paler colour, probably Blonde in darker areas shading to Banana where it is better lit.

I hope this allays any more tension.


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2018)

Out again tonight. Another freebie arty exhibition opening in Salford Quays ! Lightwaves !

Planning on getting food first. A few options are booked up, but we want something quick. Going to meet my wife in 'The Gasworks' Brew Bar in First Street. No need to book in for food, and they have a huge range of specialist ales (and their own brewery).

What a lush !


----------



## Speicher (7 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Then it will need a kerb. It is the excavation for the base and haunching of that kerb which will extend outside of the line of the hardstanding. You should probably allow for 9 inches or so. A foot at most. These will be below-ground works, and when finished, you'll be able to plant hard-up to the back of the kerb, albeit with shallow rooted plants the closer you get to it.



Thank you for that advice. That gives me a much clearer idea of the size of the dug up/churned up area and the subsequent area to be reinstated with a border. 

He was suggesting a narrow border along the length of his new driveway. I know from experience that very narrow borders are very fiddly to plant and maintain, as they need small plants in height and width. I am therefore planning to extend my existing border (which runs along the pavement edge) and bring it round in a sort of semi-circle, to meet his driveway. This means that taller plants could be "my" side of the border, and shorter plants along the edge of his driveway. He does not have time for gardening, so I will be looking after this border, regardless of whose land it is. There is a small border and a tree currently on "his" land that I look after.

If the builders churn up part of my lawn (aka grassy area) I presume the builders will reinstate this sort of level, so I can sow grass seed next spring if necessary.

I know this sounds very confusing, and it is unless you see the layout of the two gardens. Knowing how much digging will be involved helps me plan what to put there. From now until the end of January, the heavy clay soil is very difficult to work on, so I can do indoor gardening/planning.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Dec 2018)

Bin news, I forgot to move my recycling bin close to the gate so it didn't get emptied today.


----------



## Speicher (7 Dec 2018)

Last week my recycling bin hid behind a lamp post, and so it was not emptied. I can imagine that the Bin Men are on auto-pilot, and when it was not in it's usual place, they did not see it. Fortunately I can fit about eight weeks recycling in the bin, so there is plenty of space left.


----------



## perplexed (7 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Um... sor of between Lemon and Daffodil ... but only when rolled up, obviously. When unrolled a they will be a much paler colour, probably Blonde in darker areas shading to Banana where it is better lit.
> 
> I hope this allays any more tension.



Thank you so much, phew...

Meanwhile:

After much messing around, I've just managed to burn a 30 second video clip to DVD-R for my father in law. It is of his recently deceased dog. *




* The dog was not deceased at the time of filming, don't worry - I'm not that weird.


----------



## MikeG (7 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> .....If the builders churn up part of my lawn (aka grassy area) I presume the builders will reinstate this sort of level, so I can sow grass seed next spring if necessary......



They shouldn't churn it up, frankly. They should put a couple of boards down, and not do any damage outside of the area they dig away. However, if they do, you should expect them to reinstate it. I'd bring this to your neighbour's attention now, so that s/he can instruct the builder thus.


----------



## Speicher (7 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> They shouldn't churn it up, frankly. They should put a couple of boards down, and not do any damage outside of the area they dig away. However, if they do, you should expect them to reinstate it. I'd bring this to your neighbour's attention now, so that s/he can instruct the builder thus.



The neighbour is a very considerate person, and I know the builder. Some churning up is to be expected, but I am fairly certain it will be kept to a minimum. 

As you suggest, I will diplomatically talk to my neighbour about this, when we discuss this in further detail during a site inspection.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2018)

I've had to order a new rubber seal for my aeropress.


----------



## Katherine (7 Dec 2018)

I have put the string up for the Christmas cards.


----------



## alicat (7 Dec 2018)

It's wine o'clock. I've been counting down the seconds after a visit to the dental hygienist this morning immediately followed by a tetanus jab.


----------



## MikeG (7 Dec 2018)

alicat said:


> It's wine o'clock. I've been counting down the seconds after a visit to the dental hygienist this morning immediately followed by a tetanus jab.



I'm sorry, but that's been cancelled. You could have a cup of tea instead.


----------



## alicat (7 Dec 2018)

No chance, the chianti is slipping down nicely.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Dec 2018)

My 3 colleagues put the tree up in the office and various other decorations, unfortunately I had to endure Wham's Last Christmas


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2018)

alicat said:


> It's wine o'clock. I've been counting down the seconds after a visit to the dental hygienist this morning immediately followed by a tetanus jab.


Was playing with your teeth used as a distraction whilst you had the jab ?


----------



## alicat (7 Dec 2018)

> Was playing with your teeth used as a distraction whilst you had the jab ?



No, I managed to distract myself by reading the notices on the surgery wall. I've picked up a lot of knowledge that way!


----------



## colly (7 Dec 2018)

I should not have gone shopping this morning before eating breakfast:


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Dec 2018)

Youngest Son just asked what grade I got in Geography. I told him I got a 'C', which would be a '3' here.
There was a brief discussion about the level of knowledge required and the fact I probably could have worked harder for the exam, but it was quite academic and I wasn't really ready for it at the time.
"You'd be better at academic stuff now" says Youngest Son "I mean, now you read books and everything"

Pause

"That's true" adds the Elder Son. "These days he generally holds them the right way up too..."


----------



## MikeG (7 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Youngest Son just asked .........
> "That's true" adds the Elder Son. ........



Which ear did you clip first?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Which ear did you clip first?



I wouldn't dream of clipping their ears: I'm a _social worker_, clipping ears is _not an acceptable method_ of education in this day and age.

Besides, they're both bigger than me...


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2018)

*U.S. Midwestern Bin Bulletin;*
*All bins have been emptied,*
*and returned to their approved*
*bin places within the garage.*
*End.*


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> *U.S. Midwestern Bin Bulletin;*
> *All bins have been emptied,*
> *and returned to their approved*
> *bin places within the garage.*
> *End.*



What's the time where you are. I'm gonna guess at about 8.45 pm.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> What's the time where you are. I'm gonna guess at about 8.45 pm.


Two hours fast.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2018)

What are the chances of being treated by three nurses, in two seperate hospitals that have come from the the same two cities on the other side of the world?


----------



## Speicher (8 Dec 2018)

About the same as me exporting pictures to Vancouver, and my uncle was the importer's insurance Manager. How many people live in Vancouver?


----------



## Speicher (8 Dec 2018)

Anyway, time I wasn't here.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> About the same as me exporting pictures to Vancouver, and my uncle was the importer's insurance Manager. How many people live in Vancouver?


631,490 (2016 figure)

The three nurses all came from the same first city, before moving onto the second. Then ended up working less than 10 miles apart. Two in the same hospital. One a Sister(In the nursing sense) the other a nurse.

It was a bit odd when, working by their accents, I named the two cities for the second two, only the second for the first one though.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Dec 2018)

Isn't it dark outside....


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Isn't it dark outside....


Yes!


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Yes!



Starting to lighten up here. I pretty much see the sun rise first in the country most of the year being where I am and the way the Earth spins.
.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2018)

Morning! We are on our second hot drink. I briefly looked out of the window and think it is dark. Can't remember, I'll just go and check.
Oh no! It's a sort of grey now!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Dec 2018)

We're getting forecasts of apocalyptic level storms with up to 88km/h winds and rain of 7.7l/m²







This is because I have to work this weekend, which means commuting to the tram stop on my bike.

Lucky I didn't wash the bike: the weather always gets _really _bad after I wash my bike.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> We're getting forecasts of apocalyptic level storms with up to 88km/h winds and rain of 7.7l/m²
> 
> View attachment 441790
> 
> ...



Update: blue skies and fluffy little clouds. 

It is blowing a hooley though, and the weather can change here in a few minutes.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Dec 2018)

Not a bad morning, patio washed down ,birds fed.
Toast and tea for brekkie.

No Nagga on the bbc today all's well in my world


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> No Nagga on the bbc today



What does that mean? Are you an Arsenal fan and she reminds you of the loss of the similarly small headed Patrick Viera or is it her reporting style you don't like?


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2018)

Morning, home relatively early after a cold walk round the 'light waves' exhibition. Woke at 1am when son came in from work, then he started gettng his camera gear ready for college work, at 1am. Thanks son.

Get up early (ish) - 4 hungry cats.

Phone rings "What are you doing up" - Whaattt bloody MIL phones up. So, if you think we might not be up, as we usually get up before 6am every day, don't phone this early on a Saturday. I didn't say that, I was up. She really needs a grip on reality. She gets up around 7.30am.


----------



## MikeG (8 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> ..........No Nagga on the bbc today all's well in my world



Oh she is so damn irritating. Silly giggler.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Dec 2018)

Okay, 10:35 and still no apocalyptic rainstorm. 

I'm supposed to leave for work in about half an hour but I can't take the tension any longer so I'm going now...


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2018)

I think Nagga is really good at interviewing politicians and makes them squirm if they try to avoid the question.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, 10:35 and still no apocalyptic rainstorm.
> 
> I'm supposed to leave for work in about half an hour but I can't take the tension any longer so I'm going now...



At work. Windy, but no more than a few drips of rain. Because I'm [S=] young and wild and free[/s] going to get fat if I don't keep moving, I even cycled through the forest and down the hill to work.

Still have the apocalypse forecast for after thwe show...


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> At work. Windy, but no more than a few drips of rain. Because I'm [S=] young and wild and free[/s] going to get fat if I don't keep moving, I even cycled through the forest and down the hill to work.
> 
> Still have the apocalypse forecast for after thwe show...


Wait whilst you've to pedal downhill, just to keep moving.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> What does that mean? Are you an Arsenal fan and she reminds you of the loss of the similarly small headed Patrick Viera or is it her reporting style you don't like?



I just find her annoying. Smug and so me me me


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> I just find her annoying. Smug and so me me me


And she's a golfist..


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2018)

I found the trowel that I lost in the garden several months ago. 
I rediscovered it when I pulled the frost dead geraniums out!
Order has returned to the garden tool rack!


----------



## Speicher (8 Dec 2018)

When I am stirring or turning the compost heap, I use the large pruned bits of wood. This means that metal garden tools do not get lost in the compost.

I now have a selection of different sized implements from prunings: a small fork, medium fork, medium large fork, and so on. 

There is even a very large fork with an extra "handle" half way down for more leverage, or is it torque? They are surprisingly effective. When not in use, three of the larger implements are used to weigh down the cover on the compost heap.


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2018)

Son has a media assignment to film a music video. He's been struggling with his group to get organised, so bad he is having to film it himself, then give them the footage to edit (they are supposed to film togethet then edit their own versioan). Hes had to drag his sister and a friend in to be the actors.

We've been dragged in to help move them about and do filming. Son was also videoing me driving past. I did warn him it was rather windy to use a drone. Take 2 and the drone ends up in the top of a tree. Grrr. More later


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> When I am stirring or turning the compost heap, I use the large pruned bits of wood. This means that metal garden tools do not get lost in the compost.
> 
> I now have a selection of different sized implements from prunings: a small fork, medium fork, medium large fork, and so on.
> 
> There is even a very large fork with an extra "handle" half way down for more leverage, or is it torque? They are surprisingly effective. When not in use, three of the larger implements are used to weigh down the cover on the compost heap.




I often use a snow shovel for light work, bark ,leaves etc..even snow!!


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2018)

As part of my adventures in cooking I tried a Blue Dragon Thai Green Curry yesterday lunchtime. I think I am now over the after effects. I always thought a Thai green curry was supposed to be not too hot. 

As I'm not keen on chicken I used lamb. Is there a point to chicken?


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> What are the chances of being treated by three nurses, in two seperate hospitals that have come from the the same two cities on the other side of the world?



In the NHS, pretty high.



Speicher said:


> When I am stirring or turning the compost heap, I use the large pruned bits of wood. This means that metal garden tools do not get lost in the compost.
> 
> I now have a selection of different sized implements from prunings: a small fork, medium fork, medium large fork, and so on.
> 
> There is even a very large fork with an extra "handle" half way down for more leverage, or is it torque? They are surprisingly effective. When not in use, three of the larger implements are used to weigh down the cover on the compost heap.



Over the years I've found numerous items of cutlery in our compost heap.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2018)

Parcelforce have just falsified the tracking information on a parcel I waited in for all day yesterday. They've made it look like they only collected the parcel yesterday and notified me at 20:30 yesterday, whereas the original tracking information gave collection as a day earlier and the SMS notification of Friday delivery went out on Thursday evening. Bleeding liars.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2018)

mybike said:


> In the NHS, pretty high.
> 
> 
> 
> Over the years I've found numerous items of cutlery in our compost heap.


Hawkes bay population is at least three lower now.


----------



## perplexed (8 Dec 2018)

On Monday it will be brown bin day for tin, glass and plastic.

I still like brown bin days at the moment because the bin is new, so it's still a novelty. A bit like going to work with a new style biro in one's top pocket.

You don't want to go to work, but at least you get to play with a new biro.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> On Monday it will be brown bin day for tin, glass and plastic.
> 
> I still like brown bin days at the moment because the bin is new, so it's still a novelty. A bit like going to work with a new style biro in one's top pocket.
> 
> You don't want to go to work, but at least you get to play with a new biro.


Preferred PaperMates missen. Unless I was stirring coffee in another cup. Tainted the tea.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Hawkes bay population is at least three lower now.


Probably got tired of the earthquakes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2018)

Went and got my ears lowered this morning. I must have a bit of Samson in me as I've now got a big dose of cantbearseditus.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Dec 2018)

Christmas tat is out of the attic, aka the tree, I have put the reindeer up in the front garden, only to not notice the cat shoot on the lawn.
Anyway its not just any Christmas tat, its John Lewis Christmas tat!
Can't wait for it to be gone again

I am sure I read that Brexit Project Fear said Christmas would be cancelled if we left, gets my vote every time!


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Christmas tat is out of the attic, aka the tree, I have put the reindeer up in the front garden, only to not notice the cat shoot on the lawn.
> Anyway its not just any Christmas tat, its John Lewis Christmas tat!
> Can't wait for it to be gone again
> 
> I am sure I read that Brexit Project Fear said Christmas would be cancelled if we left, gets my vote every time!


The planets line up on the 10th, you'll have wasted your time.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> On Monday it will be brown bin day for tin, glass and plastic.
> 
> I still like brown bin days at the moment because the bin is new, so it's still a novelty. A bit like going to work with a new style biro in one's top pocket.
> 
> You don't want to go to work, but at least you get to play with a new biro.


In one of my previous jobs I got to do the colouring in when parts for an order were completed!


----------



## Speicher (8 Dec 2018)

I admit to putting some lights up in the window. I found them somewhere safe, and then the cat decided he had to look in the box, and find out if he could get them into even more of a tangle. I decided to up them up out of his way, hoping that he is not upset that I disapprove of his methodology.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2018)

Just come back from my mate's house. We had a good laugh, old garage trade.

I found some paint which looks like it could match the colour on my Coventry Eagle.


----------



## Speicher (8 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> In one of my previous jobs I got to do the colouring in when parts for an order were completed!




Yes, I have done that with maps and charts. 

I have also needed to able to use a screwdriver in five languages.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I have done that with maps and charts.
> 
> I have also needed to able to use a screwdriver in five languages.


What was the minimum usable so no adjoining blocks/areas had the same colour?


----------



## postman (8 Dec 2018)

Never again will i go in to Leeds centre on a Saturday.First of all the bus down was six mins late.It was cold and windy in that shelter.Then the queues in Waterstones it does not help that click and collect is HIDDEN round a blo y corner after me standing at a till ARGH.Then people just wandering around aimlessly on the pavements and oh PLEEEEEEEASE put your ef g phone away cos you don't seem to be able to do two tasks at once that WALK and talk.Then the return bus was cancelled WHY FOR GAWDS SAKE I love waiting in the rain -- not.Home now and nobody outside is getting in here to pi me off.But one good thing today i was out and gardening at 09-00 while 10-30 clearing this piece of land it's looking good.I want it cleared before Xmas then i can leave it while Spring,not sure what i will do with it then,i do fancy spreading wild flower seeds allover it,but i need the neighbours permission first.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2018)

I made myself a nice cup of coffee and sat down thinking that I would log onto here.  I picked up my tablet and forgot that it was still connected to the charger !  My cup went over spilling coffee all over the carpet !  . I mopped up the mess on the carpet and made another cup.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Dec 2018)

postman said:


> Never again will i go in to Leeds centre on a Saturday.First of all the bus down was six mins late.It was cold and windy in that shelter.Then the queues in Waterstones it does not help that click and collect is HIDDEN round a blo y corner after me standing at a till ARGH.Then people just wandering around aimlessly on the pavements and oh PLEEEEEEEASE put your ef g phone away cos you don't seem to be able to do two tasks at once that WALK and talk.Then the return bus was cancelled WHY FOR GAWDS SAKE I love waiting in the rain -- not.Home now and nobody outside is getting in here to pi me off.But one good thing today i was out and gardening at 09-00 while 10-30 clearing this piece of land it's looking good.I want it cleared before Xmas then i can leave it while Spring,not sure what i will do with it then,i do fancy spreading wild flower seeds allover it,but i need the neighbours permission first.



At least you was in Leeds.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Dec 2018)

I just ordered twenty four jam jars from Wilko.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2018)

I just got bought a pint for showing a bunch of northerners how to play bar billiards. It's a dying game that used to be all over the place in the south east. There are very few tables now.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I just ordered twenty four jam jars from Wilko.


Lids?


----------



## colly (8 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I just ordered twenty four jam jars from Wilko.



Renting them out?


----------



## slowmotion (8 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> Renting them out?


I'm plotting a marmalade production run.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm plotting a marmalade production run.


Who wants runny marmalade?


----------



## slowmotion (8 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Who wants runny marmalade?


Ooooh! That hurt.


----------



## postman (8 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I'm plotting a marmalade production run.




Our Daughter is taking over the marmalade crown from her Grandad.A jam making kit is one of her xmas pressies.Only a few weeks before she told us Grandad gave away his jam pan he is 88 and it was his mother's.It stayed in the family though.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Lids?


I think they come with lids. Not sure how good the seals are though.


----------



## postman (8 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I just ordered twenty four jam jars from Wilko.




He's not in he has gone out with Roger.I heard someone say Roger Wilko and out.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2018)

postman said:


> He's not in he has gone out with Roger.I heard someone say Roger Wilko and out.


Here's tha coat


----------



## postman (8 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Here's tha coat
> View attachment 441869



This is not the Parka style thingy Accy is trying to get rid of is it.


----------



## postman (8 Dec 2018)

Funny i followed a link about a saddle costing more on ebay and when i came back to home page some but not all words had gorn from the pages.Spooky.


----------



## postman (8 Dec 2018)

Being a true Yorkshireman i don't turn on the heating till you can see your breath in our house.Anyway Mrs Postman had a grumble about how cold it was.I said see that corner near the window go sit there it's 90 degrees there.According to the electronic noticeboard it will be another hour before the triage nurse can see me.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Dec 2018)

The weather outside us really bad


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2018)

It is quite cold outside here. Currently -4C, it was colder when I was checking a dozen shuttle busses this morning.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is quite cold outside here. Currently -4C, it was colder when I was checking a dozen shuttle busses this morning.


That's your fault for being in a huge land mass. It has been 15c here last few days ( don't ask me what that is in Fahrenheit?) the benefits of being a small island! Filthy today though.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Dec 2018)

I'm not sure that I can handle all the reports of feverish activities that are being reported by the parishioners this evening. I may need to double up on the Atorvastatin.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> That's your fault for being in a huge land mass. It has been 15c here last few days *(don't ask me what that is in Fahrenheit?)* the benefits of being a small island! Filthy today though.


Divide by five, times by nine and add thirty-two to get that


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> That's your fault for being in a huge land mass. It has been 15c here last few days ( don't ask me what that is in Fahrenheit?) the benefits of being a small island! Filthy today though.


Yes, and, being in an intermountain plains region, we seem to be plagued with tornadoes, now and again. Like a week ago, after bone chilling cold and snow, it warmed up for half a day, then it turned all tornadic on us by evening.
https://www.weather.gov/ilx/01dec18-outbreak
28 tornados across the state. One quite near (a few miles) to me.




I am just north of Normal, on the east side, and the tornado was in Colfax.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2018)

@Gravity Aided
Any other, local spelling maybe, of Colfax?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2018)

Morning! What's the weather doing?


----------



## perplexed (9 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! What's the weather doing?



The wind has eased off quite a bit in Sheffield. Damp out, but with a kind of watery-blue sky - well as much as one can say at this stage of daylight progression...


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2018)

I eventually went and had a look . It is sort of grey out with grey clouds whizzing over from the North.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2018)

Are perished inner tubes inflation proof ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Dec 2018)

Made it back yesterday without being blown off the bike or -to my surprise- getting soaked.

Our weather warning has been downgraded from 'Apocalypse' to 'pretty awful': 60km/h winds and 4l/m² rain. Will update if we're spared...


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2018)

My wife is listening to a chap telling peeps the way he discovered how he lost weight!

He keeps going on and on!






And on!








And on!


----------



## perplexed (9 Dec 2018)

I broke the jug on our drip-filter coffee machine yesterday.

I can't really grumble though, we'd had it for at the very least 2 years, probably 3 or 4. It got a lot of use - I worked out that conservatievly, it cost something in the order of less than 1p per mug of coffee it produced in terms of its cost.

Can't get another jug to fit, so bought another one which cost £20.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Dec 2018)

Not a pleasant start,tho its supposed to brighten up in a bit.
Hoping to turn a wheel later..

Light breakfast and light food intake for a few days needed..ive got a few pounds to shift!!


----------



## mybike (9 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! What's the weather doing?



Clouds moving E->W, Nearly 8/8 coverage..


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2018)

Ooh! It has cleared up a bit! I can see some blue sky!


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! It has cleared up a bit! I can see some blue sky!



Now yer just showing off..


----------



## Katherine (9 Dec 2018)

What a contrast from last night! It's now calm and sunny, whereas last night the rain was lashing down and the wind was roaring round.
It did this yesterday too. 
I went for a walk down the loop line. There was a tree down across the path which me and another couple of walkers tried to pull out of the way but it was stuck. Luckily it was not over the part of the path that the park runners use.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Dec 2018)

Rain has started.

Will report back on developments involving rain, hail, wind, and airborne equestrian quartets...


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Dec 2018)

Alright here, car and van washed,tyres pumped up, leaves cleared, scrambled eggs on toast consumed..coffee on the go.....wife UP!!!!! Things are looking up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Dec 2018)

We've just gone from very heavy rain and dark clouds to sunshine in the space of less than 15 minutes.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2018)

Weather unimportant.. 







We have Sunday morning Jenga


----------



## midlife (9 Dec 2018)

That jenga set looks huge!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Dec 2018)

midlife said:


> That jenga set looks huge!


It could be just a very small house.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2018)

Don't get in the way when it topples


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Dec 2018)

Warm and sunny here today


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> My 3 colleagues put the tree up in the office and various other decorations, unfortunately I had to endure Wham's Last Christmas


 I'd need a drink to cope with that.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2018)

Dinning room update, all painting done and the carpet has come up pretty well after shampooing it (with a Bissel 'Pro' machine) starting to clean all the furniture/HiFi/records tapes and CDs and replacing them in the room but at least I've got a minimal music system working in there now.

2nd Poweramp boxed up and ready to go off to Quad to be serviced/fixed (probably a dried out capacitor) so I've had to put the 'shorting bars' back onto the speakers and I'm using 1st Poweramp running stereo with just a single set of speaker cables, it still sounds good but not as nice as running the 2 Amps with each getting it's own channel to play with.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Dinning room update, all painting done and the carpet has come up pretty well after shampooing it (with a Bissel 'Pro' machine) starting to clean all the furniture/HiFi/records tapes and CDs and replacing them in the room but at least I've got a minimal music system working in there now.
> 
> 2nd Poweramp boxed up and ready to go off to Quad to be serviced/fixed (probably a dried out capacitor) so I've had to put the 'shorting bars' back onto the speakers and I'm using 1st Poweramp running stereo with just a single set of speaker cables, it still sounds good but not as nice as running the 2 Amps with each getting it's own channel to play with.


English only allowed for posts!


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> English only allowed for posts!


 I'll post some pictures in a while.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I'll post some pictures in a while.


Will they be in "Double Dutch"?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Will they be in "Double Dutch"?


This may help,




Schematic of my normal set up


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2018)




----------



## Salty seadog (9 Dec 2018)

not mundane at all....touching.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b08ktnwk


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2018)

The knitted Christmas trees are progressing. I could not work out to attach the baubles (very small shiny buttons) in place, and then be able to move them about, as you do with a full-size tree. Sewing them would mean that to move one, I would have to unstitch lots of others, and stitching them in place individually would be very fiddley. 

A ha! thought I. In the kitchen drawer with the miscellaneous freezer bags are lots of tiny twist ties. These will provisionally place the baubles in position, but will be easy to re-arrange them if required. I have divided up the buttons into colour "themes" - red, goldy shiny, white shiny, and the sort of buttons with a diamond effect etched in the plastic. They are mostly the buttons that I inherited from an elderly relative. Some of them are tiny ones, which look as if they would have been on a wedding dress. 

Now what about tinsel? Do you put tinsel on your tree? The larger of my knitted trees is about 12 inches tall, therefore about one sixth scale. So if tinsel is about 1.5 inches, then my knitted tinsel needs to be about ….. 0.25 inches. The twinkly wool that looks best, imo, is 0.5 inches. What does the panel think about the relativity of size of tinsel to knitted trees?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> The knitted Christmas trees are progressing. I could not work out to attach the baubles (very small shiny buttons) in place, and then be able to move them about, as you do with a full-size tree. Sewing them would mean that to move one, I would have to unstitch lots of others, and stitching them in place individually would be very fiddley.
> 
> A ha! thought I. In the kitchen drawer with the miscellaneous freezer bags are lots of tiny twist ties. These will provisionally place the baubles in position, but will be easy to re-arrange them if required. I have divided up the buttons into colour "themes" - red, goldy shiny, white shiny, and the sort of buttons with a diamond effect etched in the plastic. They are mostly the buttons that I inherited from an elderly relative. Some of them are tiny ones, which look as if they would have been on a wedding dress.
> 
> Now what about tinsel? Do you put tinsel on your tree? The larger of my knitted trees is about 12 inches tall, therefore about one sixth scale. So if tinsel is about 1.5 inches, then my knitted tinsel needs to be about ….. 0.25 inches. The twinkly wool that looks best, imo, is 0.5 inches. What does the panel think about the relativity of size of tinsel to knitted trees?



Could you stitch the buttons onto elastic (sort of stuff you get in elasticated waistbands) 

For tinsel, what about lametta instead, you can cut it to whatever length you want


----------



## postman (9 Dec 2018)

Cyclists plus one.We have another cyclist in our club now.I have just been watching a young lad in our street wobble his way round our Crescent with his dad running and walking behind him.I think the saddle is too high,but i shall not interfere.He has come off a few times but he has managed three or four circuits.


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2018)

When I stitch them, I was going to use some gold coloured thread. Some of the buttons have two or four holes and some have a hoop at the back so you do not see the thread from the front. The twist ties were just to hold some in place while I decide on the final placement of the baubles. It might not need any tinsel. I could crochet a length of the thread into a chain.

The lametta is a good idea, but the point was to use, or re-use the things already in my craft box room.


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2018)

Is anyone struggling to envisage a knitted Christmas tree?  This hat might help.







My tree is taller, and narrower with more space between the garter stitch rows. The decorations will be buttons. I have used a much darker green with a silver thread running through it. Apart from that it gives you a good idea. 

Linky thingummy here for Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/332140541252391040/


----------



## Katherine (9 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> Now what about tinsel? Do you put tinsel on your tree? The larger of my knitted trees is about 12 inches tall, therefore about one sixth scale. So if tinsel is about 1.5 inches, then my knitted tinsel needs to be about ….. 0.25 inches. The twinkly wool that looks best, imo, is 0.5 inches. What does the panel think about the relativity of size of tinsel to knitted trees?





Speicher said:


> I could crochet a length of the thread into a chain.


I like that idea.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I'd need a drink to cope with that.



To be fair, no one has released a proper Christmas song for years which is why they keep playing the old ones over and over and over again.

I appear to be the only person who doesn't like Kirsty and the Pogues.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Dec 2018)

What a nice day its been, good bike ride light lunch,and loads of jobs done.
Dinner in the oven and enjoying a brew, was going to have a bottle of Hobgoblin but didn't fancy a beer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> @Gravity Aided
> Any other, local spelling maybe, of Colfax?


Nope, named for this guy.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schuyler_Colfax


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> To be fair, no one has released a proper Christmas song for years which is why they keep playing the old ones over and over and over again.
> 
> I appear to be the only person who doesn't like Kirsty and the Pogues.


Maybe the Dropkick Murphys?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTx-sdR6Yzk


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Maybe the Dropkick Murphys?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTx-sdR6Yzk



Wasn't Quincy an M.E.?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> Is anyone struggling to envisage a knitted Christmas tree?  This hat might help.
> 
> View attachment 441946
> 
> ...


Great seasonal woolly hats!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2018)

There is a clear sky out there at the moment with loads of stars clearly visible.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2018)

They must have a b****y good vacuum cleaner on Strictly Come Dancing, as one second the floor was covered in red bits and the next it was spotlessly clean!


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> They must have a b****y good vacuum cleaner on *Strictly Come Dancing, *as one second the floor was covered in red bits and the next it was spotlessly clean!


You may be beyond all hope!


----------



## colly (9 Dec 2018)

I'm watching tv. 
F*** me if it is not about as mundane as it's possible to get.


----------



## colly (9 Dec 2018)

I'm off to bed. To read.


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2018)

My Good Lady is watching Flogit and I'm sat wandering round cycle chat on my tablet.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> I'm off to bed. To read.


I prefer reading to watching the TV. The pictures in my mind from a book are so much better than the dross on TV. Plus books are always better - far richer and numerous plot lines, greater character development, and detailed locations.


----------



## tyred (9 Dec 2018)

I was given a few bottles of this as thank you for helping my Slovak friend with a few things.






I'm not normally a fan of lager but I have to say this one is genuinely very nice


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2018)

On the tv thing, maybe it's post traumatic X factor disorder? The best I could find was 'Banged up Abroad' but eventually binned it off and read a book


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Dec 2018)

I avoid all reality TV game shows like Big Brother and the jungle one. Mind-numbing doesn’t even come close to describing that crap.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> I avoid all reality TV game shows like Big Brother and the jungle one. Mind-numbing doesn’t even come close to describing that crap.



It took approximately 0.5 seconds watching German TV to discover it is no better, just harder to understand.

So we didn't get a TV. Eighteen years and counting and we haven't missed it yet.

Before I sound too self-righteous I sould add that I'm addicted to cycling videos on YouTube.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2018)

Morning! I just took a look out of the window. There is a clear sky with a large planet shining brightly. There is some cloud way over to the East on the horizon.

On the telly front. We watched Strictly Come Dancing as we have a local young chap who seems to be doing quite well.
There was an interesting new programme on BBC last night on how Britain started the Industrial Revolution.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2018)

I don't know if I have a bug or what. Yesterday I missed my toddler Grandson's Birthday party as I started feeling a bit faint. I felt cold and achy and tired. I thought that if I went I would be a burden and spoil their enjoyment. So I stayed at home in the warm and slept most of the afternoon. I also went to bed at 9 as I was so tired. I'm feeling alright so far but have a mild headache.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Dec 2018)

Not a bad day.
Pumping station sorted,now pumping.
Monday's come round so quickly.
Work internet WiFi is just like dial-up lol.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Dec 2018)

10:32 in the morning and none of my clients have turned up, bless 'em.

They'll be along in a bit. Probably.


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I don't know if I have a bug or what. Yesterday I missed my toddler Grandson's Birthday party as I started feeling a bit faint. I felt cold and achy and tired. I thought that if I went I would be a burden and spoil their enjoyment. So I stayed at home in the warm and slept most of the afternoon. I also went to bed at 9 as I was so tired. I'm feeling alright so far but have a mild headache.



I think you did the right thing there. If you are not feeling well enough to enjoy a party, then as you say, it might spoil their enjoyment. When you are feeling better, they will be very pleased to see you.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> To be fair, no one has released a proper Christmas song for years which is why they keep playing the old ones over and over and over again.
> 
> I appear to be the only person who doesn't like Kirsty and the Pogues.


I've only ever liked one Christmas song,


View: https://youtu.be/sbKQ7nXx0o8


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! I just took a look out of the window. There is a clear sky with a* large planet shining brightly*. There is some cloud way over to the East on the horizon.
> 
> On the telly front. We watched Strictly Come Dancing as we have a local young chap who seems to be doing quite well.
> There was an interesting new programme on BBC last night on how Britain started the Industrial Revolution.



That'll be Venus.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! I just took a look out of the window.* There is a clear sky with a large planet shining brightly. *There is some cloud way over to the East on the horizon.
> 
> On the telly front. We watched Strictly Come Dancing as we have a local young chap who seems to be doing quite well.
> There was an interesting new programme on BBC last night on how Britain started the Industrial Revolution.


They're in alignment today.


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Dec 2018)

Sat in the cinema waiting for Bohemian Rhapsody to start.

Visiting the cinema on a Monday morning is slightly odd.


----------



## alicat (10 Dec 2018)

Crossed three items off my to do list today. How smug am I!


----------



## Threevok (10 Dec 2018)

alicat said:


> Crossed three items off my to do list today. How smug am I!



If the next one on the list was "publicly gloat over to do list" then cross away


----------



## tyred (10 Dec 2018)

I almost choked on a piece of Toblerone.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2018)

tyred said:


> I almost choked on a piece of Toblerone.


----------



## Threevok (10 Dec 2018)

tyred said:


> I almost choked on a piece of Toblerone.



There's three sides to every story


----------



## alicat (10 Dec 2018)

> If the next one on the list was "publicly gloat over to do list" then cross away



You got me! I write things down on my to do list just to cross them off.

I am an expert procrastinator and it takes an impending holiday to stir me into any sort of action!


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Sat in the cinema waiting for Bohemian Rhapsody to start.
> 
> Visiting the cinema on a Monday morning is slightly odd.



33 minutes of adverts and trailers....


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> 33 minutes of adverts and trailers....


Any bargains ?


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Dec 2018)

It's foggy in Penrith this afternoon!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2018)

Where is Hulla vington?  They just discovered this place on Escap Tothecountry!


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2018)

Hullavington is a village and civil parish in Wiltshire.

Think Dyson.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Hullavington is a village and civil parish in Wiltshire.
> 
> Think Dyson.


 Must be up the road somewhere from me !


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Dec 2018)

Can someone explain how we've had generally cold wet & drizzly weather today...

...and suddenly there's a thunderstorm?

Checking for airborne horse riders.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Can someone explain how we've had generally cold wet & drizzly weather today...
> 
> ...and suddenly there's a thunderstorm?
> 
> Checking for airborne horse riders.


Riders on the storm?


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Dec 2018)

Due to the nature of my job I have to deal with f**ex who really are a massive pain in the butt. This morning I was tired and cranky, there was an email from f**ex asking if I had 2 minutes to spare to give my opinion of their service-I took longer than 2 minutes to tell them exactly what I thought of them..Enter****e also caught the sharp end of my tongue-have fun reading these emails people


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Riders on the storm?



Exactly. Hang on, Classic, you aren't visiting Stuttgart are you?


----------



## perplexed (10 Dec 2018)

I discovered that they are selling 'Pawsecco' - for pets in Aldi. A 'jus' to pour over pet food, FFS...

There was a helpful sign advising that it wasn't fit for human consumption.


----------



## colly (10 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> There was a helpful sign advising that it wasn't fit for human consumption.


Hic ' taseaw rite t me mate' hic  'no wot....ur my best mate yoo R f***in love yoo doan I'


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2018)

alicat said:


> Crossed three items off my to do list today. How smug am I!


Yes, but the 3rd item was ''Feel good about yourself.''


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> I discovered that they are selling 'Pawsecco' - for pets in Aldi. A 'jus' to pour over pet food, FFS...
> 
> There was a helpful sign advising that it wasn't fit for human consumption.


They have also been selling ''Dog Beer.''


----------



## colly (10 Dec 2018)

Different cup tonight. Hedgehogs rule today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Hullavington is a village and civil parish in Wiltshire.
> 
> Think Dyson.


My late father was stationed at Hullavington for a while during the war. There was an airfield there.


----------



## postman (10 Dec 2018)

Been to see our Dan in Manchester.A visit to Costco to get him and his mates topped up with some shopping.Then out for a meal Hard Rock Cafe,noisy but the rack of ribs was superb.A walk around the massive Christmas Market,but i also noticed how many girls/women in Manchester how orange they are,i kid you not.Just the faces not hands or legs or ankles.Too much Tango pop methinks.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2018)

postman said:


> Been to see our Dan in Manchester.A visit to Costco to get him and his mates topped up with some shopping.Then out for a meal Hard Rock Cafe,noisy but the rack of ribs was superb.A walk around the massive Christmas Market,but i also noticed how many girls/women in Manchester how orange they are,i kid you not.Just the faces not hands or legs or ankles.Too much Tango pop methinks.


Two local, Leeds, shoplifters match that description. Shops know when "they've been tangoed". Arrive at least once a week via train from Manchester.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Two local, Leeds, shoplifters match that description. Shops know when "they've been tangoed". Arrive at least once a week via train from Manchester.


We need a dyetentification panel* for that kind of criminal.

Edit: *I meant parade, obvs.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We need a dyetentification panel* for that kind of criminal.
> 
> Edit: *I meant parade, obvs.


It's VIPER now not parade.

Video Identification Parades Electronic Recording


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2018)

Time to get up and get clipped in


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Dec 2018)

Cool calm start, sadly i have to take the van as i need to buy some plumb slate and a few plants for the tidy up at work entrance.

Soon be the nice frosty jan feb mornings, ill be biking then, sod scraping windows


----------



## Lavender Rose (11 Dec 2018)

I get to work this morning to learn there was a power cut at around 2:30am, so the pool PH levels are too high for customers so we have closed them for an hour or so to fix them.#

YOU WOULD THINK IT WAS THE END OF THE WORLD! People get so upset! We haven't had enough time to send a generic text to all users as we wanna get the pool all sorted as a main priority!


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Dec 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I get to work this morning to learn there was a power cut at around 2:30am, so the pool PH levels are too high for customers so we have closed them for an hour or so to fix them.#
> 
> YOU WOULD THINK IT WAS THE END OF THE WORLD! People get so upset! We haven't had enough time to send a generic text to all users as we wanna get the pool all sorted as a main priority!



first world problems, tell them to burn off that energy helping the homeless? Yeah i know


----------



## Lavender Rose (11 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> Cool calm start, sadly i have to take the van as i need to buy some plumb slate and a few plants for the tidy up at work entrance.
> 
> Soon be the nice frosty jan feb mornings, ill be biking then, sod scraping windows



I had to scrape the car this morning too....thankfully when I wake up, I have an Alexa which shows me temperature so I could allow more time to defrost my beast haha


----------



## Lavender Rose (11 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> first world problems, tell them to burn off that energy helping the homeless? Yeah i know



EXACTLY....It's only because they are in a boring routine now and they have to actually go home and socialize with their families


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2018)

Morning. Huh! The governmint thinks it has problems!  Well I doubt that they woke up to a blocked drain!


----------



## Lavender Rose (11 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Huh! The governmint thinks it has problems!  Well I doubt that they woke up to a blocked drain!


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Dec 2018)

Foggy drive in .


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Huh! The governmint thinks it has problems!  Well I doubt that they woke up to a blocked drain!



I actually did a training sesson on unblocking a drain with a client once. I had to cancel another session to do it because otherwise he'd have no bog for the next 24h.

One thing about this job, it never gets boring...


----------



## MikeG (11 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I actually did a training sesson on unblocking a drain with a client once. I had to cancel another session to do it because otherwise he'd have no bog for the next 24h.....



I've just been in the Peak District, looking at a new project with a client/ friend.......and it's sort-of got the reverse (or inverse) problem. It's a cottage built into the side of a hill, and during a couple of days poking around it, I managed to find a river running directly underneath it. When I say running, I mean gushing faster than a firehose. Absolutely p...p..pp...persisting along just a few inches below the floor. Anyone walking in on us at one stage would have found us lying on the floor with ears pressed to the stone, trying to listen for the line of the flow. Later, I could be found at the bottom of a Secret Seven-type hidden tunnel in the garden watching for food colouring around a Victorian hydraulic ram (not working). He's not bought a house; he's bought a bridge. The poor chap didn't sleep very well for a couple of days.


----------



## perplexed (11 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've just been in the Peak District, looking at a new project with a client/ friend.......and it's sort-of got the reverse (or inverse) problem. It's a cottage built into the side of a hill, and during a couple of days poking around it, I managed to find a river running directly underneath it. When I say running, I mean gushing faster than a firehose. Absolutely p...p..pp...persisting along just a few inches below the floor. Anyone walking in on us at one stage would have found us lying on the floor with ears pressed to the stone, trying to listen for the line of the flow. Later, I could be found at the bottom of a Secret Seven-type hidden tunnel in the garden watching for food colouring around a Victorian hydraulic ram (not working). He's not bought a house; he's bought a bridge. The poor chap didn't sleep very well for a couple of days.



In the late 1970s and early 80s, the house I lived in had a stream under the cellar.

If you went down there and lifted one of the stone flags of the floor, you could see it running a foot or so below.

Could your client make a feature of it? Replace a section of the floor with that heavy duty glass and have some clever lighting to feature the water?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2018)

Sorted!  I seem to remember some woman saying that there will be no "U turn!"  Well that was where it was!  Lamb fat solidified in the U 

bend!


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've just been in the Peak District, looking at a new project with a client/ friend.......and it's sort-of got the reverse (or inverse) problem. It's a cottage built into the side of a hill, and during a couple of days poking around it, I managed to find a river running directly underneath it. When I say running, I mean gushing faster than a firehose. Absolutely p...p..pp...persisting along just a few inches below the floor. Anyone walking in on us at one stage would have found us lying on the floor with ears pressed to the stone, trying to listen for the line of the flow. Later, I could be found at the bottom of a Secret Seven-type hidden tunnel in the garden watching for food colouring around a Victorian hydraulic ram (not working). He's not bought a house; he's bought a bridge. The poor chap didn't sleep very well for a couple of days.



On the other hand, you know the loo will flush...


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2018)

I think I may need a rest! I almost put my friend's Christmas card in with the card I was going to post to him and then I tried putting my pen into my glasses case!


----------



## MikeG (11 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> In the late 1970s and early 80s, the house I lived in had a stream under the cellar.
> 
> If you went down there and lifted one of the stone flags of the floor, you could see it running a foot or so below.
> 
> Could your client make a feature of it? Replace a section of the floor with that heavy duty glass and have some clever lighting to feature the water?



We can re-route it, as my client owns the land all around. It flows in a culvert through the field above the house, so we'll almost certainly put in a chamber to intercept it there, take it around the building, and discharge into the spring-head below the house which everyone previously thought was just ground water arising at a place where impermeable strata was capped by clay.

There's an argument for leaving the water as is, (it's been there for 250 years), but the house has damp issues, it needs lining for radon, and, frankly, I'm just uncomfortable with water so close to any structure. If it finds a way out of the channel it could undermine the structure fairly rapidly. So we'll shift it, I think.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Dec 2018)

I bought a medium Postpak today.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> I've just been in the Peak District, looking at a new project with a client/ friend.......and it's sort-of got the reverse (or inverse) problem. It's a cottage built into the side of a hill, and during a couple of days poking around it, I managed to find a river running directly underneath it. When I say running, I mean gushing faster than a firehose. Absolutely p...p..pp...persisting along just a few inches below the floor. Anyone walking in on us at one stage would have found us lying on the floor with ears pressed to the stone, trying to listen for the line of the flow. Later, I could be found at the bottom of a Secret Seven-type hidden tunnel in the garden watching for food colouring around a Victorian hydraulic ram (not working). He's not bought a house; he's bought a bridge. The poor chap didn't sleep very well for a couple of days.


Lucky chap! From memory this one cost $1m in the 1930s


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Huh! The governmint thinks it has problems!  Well I doubt that they woke up to a blocked drain!



Post of the week right there,


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Post of the week right there,





Maverick Goose said:


> I bought a medium Postpak today.



I think we may have a joint winner.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2018)

Some people may need to sit down, before I divulge my next piece of news.




Kizzy and Bob have a new neighbour. A cat called Luna has chosen the people next door as her Staff.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> Some people may need to sit down, before I divulge my next piece of news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Phew, thanks for the warning there.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2018)

Roy Orbison used to remind me of a Hedgehog! I wonder if it was reading Harold Hare comic that influenced my thinking ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Dec 2018)

It's the Tuesday evening - Wednesday evening 24h: that surprisingly short bit of time where we go from "It's only Tuesday" to "Tomorrow's Thursday, time to plan the weekend"*

By this time tomorrow we'll be over the hill and coasting toward the end of the week...

Or maybe it's just me thinks this way.

*_ie: "Make a jobs list, but hey..._"


----------



## MikeG (11 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> ..........Kizzy and Bob have a new neighbour. A cat called Luna has chosen the people next door as her Staff.



I've warned the dog. She should be ready to tear throats out at the prospect, but in all likelihood she'll just maybe amble down the garden to see what's what. The laid-back approach must be working, however, as we remain mercifully cat-free. Can't let the guard drop, though.


----------



## gbb (11 Dec 2018)

Holby is on.
 I've yet to see anything more mundane.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Dec 2018)

Sat in the cinema waiting for 'Once Upon A Deadpool' to start.

I'm sensing a theme developing this week... especially as I've just seen that the original *Die Hard* is on a limited cinema re-release this week to celebrate it's 30th anniversary 

Yippy-ki-aye indeed.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2018)

It's bin day tomorrow!

Doesn't it come round again quickly ?


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2018)

Bin day here as well. Just the unrecyclable stuff. Next Wednesday is recycling and garden waste.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2018)

All out tomorrow, binwise. Recycling(incinerated) and bags.

I'm banned from recycling, so it's all out.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's the Tuesday evening - Wednesday evening 24h: that surprisingly short bit of time where we go from "It's only Tuesday" to "Tomorrow's Thursday, time to plan the weekend"*
> 
> By this time tomorrow we'll be over the hill and coasting toward the end of the week...
> 
> ...


"Over the hump".

You are not alone.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> All out tomorrow, binwise. Recycling(incinerated) and bags.
> 
> I'm banned from recycling, so it's all out.


Banned?


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Banned?


Ay, I used to take the larger items and garden waste down myself. Result = banned from recycling before they rolled out the many recycling bins.


----------



## perplexed (11 Dec 2018)

I spent 3 hours gardening today. Amongst my tasks was the act of shredding some branches from shrubs. That's the last of that activity for this season.

I also raked some leaves and potted up 4 box plants.

No bin activity to report... 

Actually, scrub that. The neighbour (left as you look at the front from the road) spent some time explain why their bins have migrated to the other side of their front garden. It is apparently due to the prevailing wind conditions - their previous position put them in peril of becoming prone in gusts...


----------



## Katherine (11 Dec 2018)

There is unclaimed bin sitting outside a house a few doors down. It's the black one with the pink lid for food and garden waste.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> There is unclaimed bin sitting outside a house a few doors down. It's the black one with the pink lid for food and garden waste.


You're thinking about reclaiming it!


----------



## slowmotion (11 Dec 2018)

The moth has eaten a fair bit of my favourite merino vest.

The little bastard.


----------



## Katherine (11 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> You're thinking about reclaiming it!


No! I've got 2 of my own already. It doesn't belong to any of the near houses. 
I had to request a second one from the council a few years ago when our ex neighbours started throwing branches of a tree over the hedge.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> There is unclaimed bin sitting outside a house a few doors down. It's the black one with the pink lid for food and garden waste.


It just made me think of Unclaimed melody!  Don't know why!


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It just made me think of Unclaimed melody!  Don't know why!


Unchained Melody?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zrK5u5W8afc
Or

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KosMYADnVTk


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2018)

The Bin Unclaimed Melody!

Time goes by so rapidly
And bins can hold so much
Are those bins really mine?
They need a shove
They need a shove
God give them a shove to me.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The Bin Unclaimed Melody!
> 
> Time goes by so rapidly
> And bins can hold so much
> ...


Not Are the bin men coming?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DW3OGo7tCmU


----------



## MikeG (11 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> .........I'm banned from recycling.....



There's a story here, classic, which needs telling. Come on, spit it out.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> There's a story here, classic, which needs telling. Come on, spit it out.


I was able to take mine, along with larger items(fridge freezers, three piece suites) to the recycling centres by pedal cycle. Council decided I was a pedestrian doing it for profit, so I was banned from recycling.

A few years later they introduced the multiple recycling containers. But I'm not allowed to use them.

Waste carriers licence now got, I've just to supply my driving licence, for the vehicle used, before they'll issue the permit that allows me on site.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Dec 2018)

Bad nights sleep and I am now wide awake, don't normally get up until 6.30


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> I was able to take mine, along with larger items(fridge freezers, three piece suites) to the recycling centres by pedal cycle. Council decided I was a pedestrian doing it for profit, so I was banned from recycling.
> 
> A few years later they introduced the multiple recycling containers. But I'm not allowed to use them.
> 
> Waste carriers licence now got, I've just to supply my driving licence, for the vehicle used, before they'll issue the permit that allows me on site.



So if you'd done it by car there would have been no problem?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2018)

Here we go again


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Dec 2018)

_I gritted work car park and foot traffic areas before leaving yesterday.
Looks like i made a good decision.

my tablet has altered the text style all by itself?? How odd_


----------



## Lavender Rose (12 Dec 2018)

Well the pool is up and running again today, no pesky powercuts!


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2018)




----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2018)

Morning. I've put the rubbish bin out .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2018)

I see there is a certain person jetting around delivering her Christmas cards by hand so as to cut down on the postage.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Unchained Melody?
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zrK5u5W8afc
> Or
> ...




View: https://youtu.be/XqqNsyHajb0


----------



## MikeG (12 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I see there is a certain person jetting around delivering her Christmas cards by hand so as to cut down on the postage.


Her next christmas will be very different.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2018)

It looks like someone has put a nice wooden desk out for the recycling people .


----------



## raleighnut (12 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It looks like someone has put a nice wooden desk out for the recycling people .



New bench for the shed/garage?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> New bench for the shed/garage?


You could use it to Raleigh the troops from! Sorry bikes!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2018)

I'm having problems with the kitchen sink! Yesterday it was blocked and now the tap has just burst !  I had noticed a spot of corrosion underneath the chrome spouty bit some time ago, but now it has given way! There must be a soldered joint which has given way! 
We have found that it has a 10 year guarantee so hopefully we should be able to get a replacement. If they still make them.


----------



## simon the viking (12 Dec 2018)

We've just had sime chocolates sent by a foreign supplier... 

Plops and Kex

Top names for chocolates


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2018)

simon the viking said:


> We've just had sime chocolates sent by a foreign supplier...
> 
> Plops and Kex
> 
> Top names for chocolates


I don't think I like the sound of that !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2018)

Wasn't there an eleventh condiment ? Thou shall not convert your neighbour's bin.


----------



## Threevok (12 Dec 2018)

condiment ? 

Convert ?


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> So if you'd done it by car there would have been no problem?


Ay, no.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2018)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Well the pool is up and running again today,* no pesky powercuts!*


You're slacking.


----------



## perplexed (12 Dec 2018)

I had two slices of toast for breakfast.

On one of the slices, the top, curved crust fell off before the slice went in the toaster. I therefore didn't toast this bit, just had it with a little butter.


----------



## Katherine (12 Dec 2018)

Feeling exasperated. 
We're having quite a few deliveries at the moment. Tesco groceries because I'm not driving yet, parcels from friends and family, parcels that we've ordered and they're all ignoring the door bell and just knocking with their hand on the door, which we don't always hear. Before you ask, yes the bell works and we don't have a door knocker.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2018)

I'm trying to concentrate on work and writing a my dissertation, while my home country (admittedly viewed from half a continent way so vision is a bit blurred) seems to be having a nervous breakdown.

It is a very odd feeling.


----------



## hopless500 (12 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Feeling exasperated.
> We're having quite a few deliveries at the moment. Tesco groceries because I'm not driving yet, parcels from friends and family, parcels that we've ordered and they're all ignoring the door bell and just knocking with their hand on the door, which we don't always hear. Before you ask, yes the bell works and we don't have a door knocker.


We don't have a doorbell, do have a door knocker, but they either tap a fingernail very quietly on the door or don't bother at all and just dump the delivery and scarper.


----------



## Katherine (12 Dec 2018)

hopless500 said:


> We don't have a doorbell, do have a door knocker, but they either tap a fingernail very quietly on the door or don't bother at all and just dump the delivery and scarper.


Hi Hops


----------



## Threevok (12 Dec 2018)

hopless500 said:


> We don't have a doorbell, do have a door knocker, but they either tap a fingernail very quietly on the door or don't bother at all and just dump the delivery and scarper.



Reminds me of the Viz Delivery board Game


----------



## hopless500 (12 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Hi Hops


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Dec 2018)

Hi, @hopless500 .


----------



## hopless500 (12 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Hi, @hopless500 .


----------



## raleighnut (12 Dec 2018)

hopless500 said:


> We don't have a doorbell, do have a door knocker, but they either tap a fingernail very quietly on the door or don't bother at all and just dump the delivery and scarper.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Wasn't there an eleventh condiment ? Thou shall not convert your neighbour's bin.



I thought the 11th commandment was thou shalt not get found out.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Dec 2018)

@hopless500


----------



## Threevok (12 Dec 2018)

Wales remains bottom of the UK nation and region economy table

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-46522457

Well done once again to the BBC news - The picture says "Cwmtwrch in the Swansea valley" but it's actually a picture of New Tredegar in the Rhymney Valley

How do I know this ? I can see my old house from here


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2018)

@hopless500


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2018)

hopless500 said:


> We don't have a doorbell, do have a door knocker, but they either tap a fingernail very quietly on the door or don't bother at all and just dump the delivery and scarper.


Hi


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2018)

I've been under the kitchen sink for most of the day removing the broken kitchen tap. Standardisation ! Huh! . I had to go and buy a new one as they don't sell that model in this country any more. We are getting refund. 
It is a strange break ! It looks like it was a soldered joint until you look inside it and see that it was a copper tube. The joint is further down at the base.
I had to go and buy some extra fittings so that I could connect up the new one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Dec 2018)

Probably brazed together.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Dec 2018)

I was at the doctors today to get a prescription for meds for an ear infection 

The surgery employs 2 ex-paramedics who deal with stuff that doesn't require a doctor, great idea as more people are seen although a doctor has to sign the prescription, only had to wait a couple of miutes.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2018)

The corrosion had gone all the way round as if it had been joined there. There was no sign of a joint on the inside of the tube so why it corroded in that way is very odd.
I will have to take the new one off and swap it round as the hot and cold are the wrong way round.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2018)

The surface of the tables for our meeting were chipboard, sanded and varnished.

It looked like they were made of porridge.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The corrosion had gone all the way round as if it had been joined there. There was no sign of a joint on the inside of the tube so why it corroded in that way is very odd.
> I will have to take the new one off and swap it round as the hot and cold are the wrong way round.


Cold on the right-hand side?


----------



## MikeG (12 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've been under the kitchen sink for most of the day removing the broken kitchen tap. Standardisation ! Huh! . I had to go and buy a new one as they don't sell that model in this country any more. We are getting refund.
> It is a strange break ! It looks like it was a soldered joint until you look inside it and see that it was a copper tube. The joint is further down at the base.
> I had to go and buy some extra fittings so that I could connect up the new one.



Hmmmmm.

Copper _*is *_soldered. Has it broken in the casting of the tap itself (in which case what you are thinking is copper is going to actually be brass), or is it the pipes leading to the tap which are broken (in which case they will be copper)?


----------



## Katherine (12 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I was at the doctors today to get a prescription for meds for an ear infection
> 
> The surgery employs 2 ex-paramedics who deal with stuff that doesn't require a doctor, great idea as more people are seen although a doctor has to sign the prescription, only had to wait a couple of miutes.


Hope you feel lots better soon.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Hope you feel lots better soon.



Thank you, the fever has subsided, the spray is working so the itching is calming down, just want the smell to go away


----------



## colly (12 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm trying to concentrate on work and writing a my dissertation, while my home country (admittedly viewed from half a continent way so vision is a bit blurred) seems to be having a nervous breakdown.
> 
> It is a very odd feeling.



Storm in a teacup. BIG teacup mind.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> Storm in a teacup. BIG teacup mind.


How big?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> How big?



Huge, in fact: _Titanic_...


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Huge, in fact: _Titanic_...








Ordinary Mars bar used for scale.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Cold on the right-hand side?


Yes it looks that way from the outside looking in.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Yes it looks that way from the outside looking in.


Inside out?


----------



## slowmotion (12 Dec 2018)

I've been cleaning the flux residue off the prototype with a cotton bud and some IPA.
Life doesn't get much better than that


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Hmmmmm.
> 
> Copper _*is *_soldered. Has it broken in the casting of the tap itself (in which case what you are thinking is copper is going to actually be brass), or is it the pipes leading to the tap which are broken (in which case they will be copper)?


No! It is copper. I was surprised to see it . It is as thin as copper pipe. I will try to take a photo tomorrow.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've been cleaning the flux residue off the prototype with a cotton bud and some IPA.
> Life doesn't get much better than that
> View attachment 442421


Just make sure there is no moisture on that bud...catastrophic shorting may occur...good luck!


----------



## slowmotion (12 Dec 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> Just make sure there is no moisture on that bud...catastrophic shorting may occur...good luck!


 
Turning on a new design is either a time of utter elation or complete despair. That can wait until the morning.


----------



## perplexed (13 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 442402
> 
> Ordinary Mars bar used for scale.



I spent ages looking for the subliminal message hidden in the reflected Mars text...

No bin movements. It's bin day on Monday so this is not surprising.


----------



## MikeG (13 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've been cleaning the flux residue off the prototype with a cotton bud and some IPA.
> .........



I'm no electronics engineer, but even I know that using Indian Pale Ale for cleaning up a circuit board is unorthodox. Could you explain its advantages?


----------



## perplexed (13 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm no electronics engineer, but even I know that using Indian Pale Ale for cleaning up a circuit board is unorthodox. Could you explain its advantages?



Are you mad?

Have you seen the mess Guinness makes?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2018)

Morning. The sky is turning pink!


----------



## MikeG (13 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning........



Afternoon. Thanks for turning up. 

Eventually.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Dec 2018)

Nice fresh start..no frost


----------



## Lavender Rose (13 Dec 2018)

Feeling amazing after my big swim last night! Did 50 lengths, really concentrating on my breathing and getting my head under the water, plus an awesome sleepover with my man  Today I am working, then hopefully getting out for a run and then my Tri Club Christmas Meal...! So all in all, feeling good today!


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Afternoon. Thanks for turning up.
> 
> Eventually.


Evening !!


----------



## colly (13 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> How big?


Well not as big as the one YOU use but...pretty big.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Dec 2018)

I started up my lawn mower yesterday, just to run fuel stabilizer through the carburetor.


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2018)

I have just met the new cat next door.


----------



## MikeG (13 Dec 2018)

Cute. Once that little owl has finished eating it, you'll be able to use those photos to remind its owners what it used to look like.


----------



## mybike (13 Dec 2018)

Been for a ride for the first time since we moved, all of 3 miles. Bitterly cold and the Sun was in my eyes.


----------



## MikeG (13 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 442402
> 
> Ordinary Mars bar used for scale.




Hang on a cotton pickin'.........

Is that a 1980s Mars bar, or a 2018 Mars bar? Perhaps you could put a Bounty Bar alongside the Mars bar, just so we have a sense of what we're dealing with here.


----------



## postman (13 Dec 2018)

A busy mundane day today.First i found a massive dopey hornet or wasp on the front room blind,big not as big as that dragon in Harry Potter,the one that escapes from Gringott's Bank but not far off.Second i have finished clearing the land of my neighbour,Postman is back with energy it has been two years since i had this get up and go feeling and thirdly i have roasted the ebay seller for not posting my gift yet.It's only coming from Larndon,bought it o the 4th.Anyway he states in Chinese Inglish he is having some problems,don't know what they are.He has asked for 2-3 days more.I have told him he has while Wednesday then i go to ebay and i want my money back.So that's it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Dec 2018)

Our bin has been emptied today. 

Manure has been added to a raised bed on the allotment.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Thank you, the fever has subsided, the spray is working so the itching is calming down, just want the smell to go away



Haha, surely he'll be going back up to @potsy land again soon....

GWS.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've been cleaning the flux residue off the prototype with a cotton bud and some IPA.
> Life doesn't get much better than that
> View attachment 442421



Is this world domination news?


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Dec 2018)

Just a heads up for all those who have a normal bin day, Friday since you ask,( I've seen some really weird council initiatives on here like having it on a Monday/Wednesday)....Well it's Friday tomorrow so, _People Get Ready as The Brand New Heavies sang. _
I forgot mine last week and now don't know which it is, lifting the lids make me suspect it's the blue recycling one.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Dec 2018)

I collected some rail tickets from the machine at Penrith Station this afternoon.


----------



## tyred (13 Dec 2018)

Someone was offering around a box of chocolates at work and I accidentally ate a coffee cream


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2018)

mybike said:


> Been for a ride for the first time since we moved, all of 3 miles. Bitterly cold and the Sun was in my eyes.


That's where it was!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2018)

I am playing online against a chess player with an ELO rating a hubdred above mine. Just gone a knight up. He has suddenly slowed down his confident moves...


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Hang on a cotton pickin'.........
> 
> Is that a 1980s Mars bar, or a 2018 Mars bar? Perhaps you could put a Bounty Bar alongside the Mars bar, just so we have a sense of what we're dealing with here.


1980's Bounty Bar?


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Just a heads up for all those who have a normal bin day, Friday since you ask,( I've seen some really weird council initiatives on here like having it on a Monday/Wednesday)....Well it's Friday tomorrow so, _People Get Ready as The Brand New Heavies sang. _
> I forgot mine last week and now don't know which it is, lifting the lids make me suspect it's the blue recycling one.



You'll just have to wait and see

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DW3OGo7tCmU


----------



## MikeG (13 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> 1980's Bounty Bar?



Yep, that'll be fine. Well, so long as you include a 2018 Bounty Bar too, so that we can judge the size of the 1980s one.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yep, that'll be fine. Well, so long as you include a 2018 Bounty Bar too, so that we can judge the size of the 1980s one.


I've an 2004* Mars Bar, on the left. 2018 Mars Bar on the right.







*Eat Before Date 18-10-05


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Is this world domination news?


Well.....let's just say that it's a tiny piece in a giant matrix...….


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Well.....let's just say that it's a tiny piece in a giant matrix...….



Should I be stockpiling canned fish, from memory I have 2 tins of tuna 1 of sardines and about 6 of anchovies?


----------



## Katherine (13 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Just a heads up for all those who have a normal bin day, Friday since you ask,( I've seen some really weird council initiatives on here like having it on a Monday/Wednesday)....Well it's Friday tomorrow so, _People Get Ready as The Brand New Heavies sang. _
> I forgot mine last week and now don't know which it is, lifting the lids make me suspect it's the blue recycling one.




Thanks . 
I've done my elderly neighbour's bin but not mine yet .
Last week I had to go back out in my dressing gown to do the pink one because I'd forgotten!


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Should I be stockpiling canned fish, from memory I have 2 tins of tuna 1 of sardines and about 6 of anchovies?


The father of a friend was stockpiling baked beans at the beginning of The Miners' Strike. He was also practicing with his ex-service revolver in his basement in Greenwich.

Get a catapult and some steel balls...…..
…….and some pilchards.


----------



## gbb (13 Dec 2018)

Two for me today.
21'369 steps today. I knew I'd been busy but that's high end for me.

Got a Fixed Penalty Notice, £30 or £60 if payment delayed. I knew it was a possibility, took a wrong turn in the dark in Mansfield, did a 3 point turn, and after a few hundred yards saw Buses Only painted in the lane I was now in .
Bogger. Ah well.....


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> The father of a friend was stockpiling baked beans at the beginning of The Miners' Strike. He was also practicing with his ex-service revolver in his basement in Greenwich.
> 
> Get a catapult and some steel balls...…..
> …….and some pilchards.


Steel balls to kill fish!!


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Steel balls to kill fish!!


 Never mind the food stocks. First of all it's essential to secure the perimeter.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Just a heads up for all those who have a normal bin day, Friday since you ask,( I've seen some really weird council initiatives on here like having it on a Monday/Wednesday)....Well it's Friday tomorrow so, _People Get Ready as The Brand New Heavies sang. _
> I forgot mine last week and now don't know which it is, lifting the lids make me suspect it's the blue recycling one.



I'll see that, and raise you one.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'll see that, and raise you one.




What? Two bins out tomorrow?


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Dec 2018)

*Normal, IL (CC)*
*Late reports indicate bin placement at 5 p.m. local time.*
*Brown bin (household waste) is the only bin placed for collection.*
*Further bulletins may follow, as situation develops.*
*End.*


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2018)

I can hear the plodcoptor hovering nearby.. 
Probably the local scrotary in need of a good slap.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> What? Two bins out tomorrow?



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC_j_dzkaVE


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yC_j_dzkaVE




Sorry, I still prefer the BNH funky version. Not the same song of course.


----------



## alicat (14 Dec 2018)

> plodcoptor



We used to call it the community policeman when I was growing up. It was a real pain when they first got it. Over-enthusiasm or what.


----------



## alicat (14 Dec 2018)

The adverts have turned into Thai script. Guess where I am.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Just a heads up for all those who have a normal bin day, Friday since you ask,( I've seen some really weird council initiatives on here like having it on a Monday/Wednesday)....Well it's Friday tomorrow so, _People Get Ready as The Brand New Heavies sang. _
> I forgot mine last week and now don't know which it is, lifting the lids make me suspect it's the blue recycling one.



Yep Friday is bin day here too, however here in Leicester we only have 1 bin which is emptied weekly and yellow bags for recycling which are collected by a different team but on the same day.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Yep Friday is bin day here too, however here in Leicester we only have 1 bin which is emptied weekly and yellow bags for recycling which are collected by a different team but on the same day.



Thursday is our bin day


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Yep Friday is bin day here too, however here in Leicester we only have 1 bin which is emptied weekly and yellow bags for recycling which are collected by a different team but on the same day.



Amen to that brother.
Friday's the day.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2018)

Morning. Our broadband pipes must be frozen as it is very, very slooooow! 

It is sunny out but it is freezing. I have been parcel sitting!

I was at a funeral yesterday. So didn't get a chance to chat.

I suppose I will have to attack the sink again in a while. What an exciting day!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Dec 2018)

Yesterday was interesting. We had an outside gig, and I eneded up going there accompanied by two clients: an older Russian-German skinhead and a bearded German punk. On the tram. I'm amazed the police didn't do a stop and search on us.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2018)

alicat said:


> The adverts have turned into Thai script. Guess where I am.


More than six characters in a word?


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yesterday was interesting. We had an outside gig, and I eneded up going there accompanied by two clients: an older Russian-German skinhead and a bearded German punk. On the tram. I'm amazed the police didn't do a stop and search on us.


Bearded German punk? That look's all the rage in my area.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Dec 2018)

European American population of my county: In terms of ancestry, 31.2% were German, 15.4% were Irish, 11.4% were American, and 11.0% were English.
That might have something to do with it.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> European American population of my county: In terms of ancestry, 31.2% were German, 15.4% were Irish, 11.4% were American, and 11.0% were English.
> That might have something to do with it.


America isn't in Europe yet!!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2018)

alicat said:


> We used to call it the community policeman when I was growing up. It was a real pain when they first got it. Over-enthusiasm or what.


They live the searchlight as well, don't they


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> They live the searchlight as well, don't they


Have the Night Sun light your room up at night.


----------



## alicat (14 Dec 2018)

> Yep Friday is bin day here too, however here in Leicester we only have 1 bin which is emptied weekly and yellow bags for recycling which are collected by a different team but on the same day.



Can I move to Leicester? Ours is so complicated that it makes my brain hurt.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2018)

alicat said:


> Can I move to Leicester? Ours is so complicated that it makes my brain hurt.


Didn't you hint that you're not there at present? Somewhere further afield.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Yep Friday is bin day here too, however _*here in Leicester we only have 1 bin*_ which is emptied weekly and yellow bags for recycling which are collected by a different team but on the same day.





alicat said:


> Can I move to Leicester? Ours is so complicated that it makes my brain hurt.



Seriously? You Read the post.....They only have one bin. 
What if it's nowhere near your house?


----------



## Threevok (14 Dec 2018)

We have one wheelie bin (brown) for recycling - taken once a week
one food caddy - also taken once a week
and one wheelie bin (green) for general waste - taken every other week

All three collections are on a Tuesday at different times by different lorries

There are also garden waste collections, but I never use those


----------



## postman (14 Dec 2018)

The neighbours land is cleared and finished.My word how good it looks,due to the weed membrane which we helped to put down years ago when helping the previous neighbour,the soil is fine light,it has broken down nicely.So that's all folks.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2018)

I have been pot holing underneath the sink, disconnected the tap and turned it round and then reconnected it . It is now working again with the cold on the right.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Dec 2018)

Pixie Pickle-pants, what's yours?


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Dec 2018)

We saw Santa's reindeer


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I have been pot holing underneath the sink, disconnected the tap and turned it round and then reconnected it . It is now working again with the cold on the right.


That's first floor water fixtures.

Left is used in the kitchen as most people are right-handed. Thus the non load bearing hand(Left) is used to turn the taps on.

See
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/is-there-a-hot-and-cold-tap-convention.60011/


----------



## Threevok (14 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Pixie Pickle-pants, what's yours?
> 
> View attachment 442575



Twinkle Sleigh-bell


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2018)

I posted my first Christmas card this afternoon. I now need a beer.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I posted my first Christmas card this afternoon. I now need a beer.


Many more to post?


----------



## perplexed (14 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Pixie Pickle-pants, what's yours?
> 
> View attachment 442575



Sugar Plum McElf-Face since you ask...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Many more to post?


I remembered someone else when I got to the postbox. I'll update when I get around to doing it ....


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I remembered someone else when I got to the postbox. I'll update when I get around to doing it ....


You'll be having a beer, again.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2018)

I heard on the radio news that the governmint is going to introduce another dustbin for food waste. I wonder what colour that will be ? Stripes, polka dots?


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I heard on the radio news that the governmint is going to introduce another dustbin for food waste. I wonder what colour that will be ? Stripes, polka dots?


We're supposed to be having a seven bin, three bag system introduced.

But to answer your question, black with grey lid. To stand alongside the black with black lid & grey with black lid.


----------



## alicat (14 Dec 2018)

> Didn't you hint that you're not there at present? Somewhere further afield.



Yep, I'm in Thailand until Xmas Eve. Been exploring Ayutthaya by hire bike. On the bad side, the bike's headset needs adjusting, the bottom bracket is on the way out and the bike is sized for Thai people. On the plus side, they drive on the left and they are considerate. Oh and the ruined temples are fun to see.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> You'll be having a beer, again.


Indubitatabubbly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Dec 2018)

Twinkle O'flurry...


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2018)

alicat said:


> Yep, I'm in Thailand until Xmas Eve. Been exploring Ayutthaya by hire bike. On the bad side, the bike's headset needs adjusting, the bottom bracket is on the way out and the bike is sized for Thai people. On the plus side, they drive on the left and they are considerate. Oh and the ruined temples are fun to see.


Not for Christmas!
You'll be back to a standstill, caused by an inch of snow.


----------



## alicat (14 Dec 2018)

Back for Christmas. It's Dad's first Christmas without Mum and I didn't want him to have just my brother for company. 

Twinkle Pickle-pants aka Fluffy McWhiplash

https://www.lifedeathprizes.com/amazing-stuff/whats-porn-name-find-porn-name-generator-39675


----------



## alicat (14 Dec 2018)

Plus he'll need help getting to grips with the seven bin system (has April come early in Leeds?). Not sure he was consulted about the impact on his own recycling sorting system. 'No, that doesn't go in there, the cherry yoghurt large lids go in the bucket towards the far end of the garage' etc.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2018)

alicat said:


> Plus he'll need help getting to grips with the seven bin system (has April come early in Leeds?). Not sure he was consulted about the impact on his own recycling sorting system. 'No, that doesn't go in there, the cherry yoghurt large lids go in the bucket towards the far end of the garage' etc.


That's where the got the seven bin idea!
Adding the three bags to make it seem new.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> That's where the got the seven bin idea!
> Adding the three bags to make it seem new.


I've only got one bin (with a recycling bank a little way down the road) so I'm now getting jealous.


----------



## perplexed (14 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've only got one bin (with a recycling bank a little way down the road) so I'm now getting jealous.



What a loser...


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> What a loser...


When the new lot arrive I'll not be allowed to use them.


----------



## perplexed (14 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> When the new lot arrive I'll not be allowed to use them.



Bugger, do you have to go on a training course?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> What a loser...


I know, I can't even fill it up with my daughter's family's overflow. As it's out by a path it may get filled up with others' rubbish while I'm away over Christmas.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> Bugger, do you have to go on a training course?


No, worse. Much, much worse.


----------



## colly (14 Dec 2018)

We had two green bins at one time. Now we only have one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> America isn't in Europe yet!!


No, but Europe has been in America since Lief Erickson.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> We're supposed to be having a seven bin, three bag system introduced.
> 
> But to answer your question, black with grey lid. To stand alongside the black with black lid & grey with black lid.


Oh! That's going to be great on one of those " Not too sure days? "


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> That's where the got the seven bin idea!
> Adding the three bags to make it seem new.


Will they be like Dwarfs ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2018)

My wife and I have been given a lovely present each! Hers is a bit more developed than mine and kept us awake all night coughing.  Mine is more of a peppery throath version at the moment .


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2018)

There is a weather warning of Freezing Rain for later !  


So be careful of. Oops! Slippy slidy crash fally down hurt !


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My wife and I have been given a lovely present each! Hers is a bit more developed than mine and kept us awake all night coughing.  Mine is more of a peppery throath version at the moment .


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> There is a weather warning of Freezing Rain for later !
> 
> 
> So be careful of. Oops! Slippy slidy crash fally down hurt !



I gritted work yesterday ,rain is a pain as it washes the salt away, cold this morning


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My wife and I have been given a lovely present each! Hers is a bit more developed than mine and kept us awake all night coughing.  Mine is more of a peppery throath version at the moment .



lot of that about ,gws


----------



## alicat (15 Dec 2018)

> When the new lot arrive I'll not be allowed to use them.



How come @classic33?


----------



## alicat (15 Dec 2018)

Today I overtook an elephant.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Dec 2018)

Brrrrr!  It’s freezing cold out there! And I’ll be standing around in it while the kids are doing their CX races. 

Wrap up warm!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> There is a weather warning of Freezing Rain for later !
> 
> 
> So be careful of. Oops! Slippy slidy crash fally down hurt !



I think your explanation uses slightly more grown up language than that used by the Weather Girl on BBC Breakfast News this morning. Has the general population become so stupid that they feel the need to explain things at a level geared towards two year olds?

Grump over. As you were.


----------



## colly (15 Dec 2018)

alicat said:


> Today I overtook an elephant.


Hardly mundane !

Mods !!

There is a torn padded envelope on my coffee table.

THAT is mundane.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Dec 2018)

alicat said:


> Today I overtook an elephant.


That's nothing, elephants are slow.

Come back and brag once you can lift one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2018)

alicat said:


> Today I overtook an elephant.


Yesterday I ran over a zebra.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Dec 2018)

Just done a big bird feed.
Lots of fat foods for feeders ,woked the bread crumb and added some fat to that, they do like a bit of oily toasted bread. Bloody wind is freezing after 10 mins outside.
Must go and re-stockon the essentials


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yesterday I ran over a zebra.



Bet that made it cross


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> Bet that made it cross


Belishtic!


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Dec 2018)

Did our grocery shopping early today, before the crush of people and the snow that is apparently on it's way


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

alicat said:


> How come @classic33?


Here's why


classic33 said:


> I was able to take mine, along with larger items(fridge freezers, three piece suites) to the recycling centres by pedal cycle. Council decided I was a pedestrian doing it for profit, so I was banned from recycling.
> 
> A few years later they introduced the multiple recycling containers. But I'm not allowed to use them.
> 
> Waste carriers licence now got, I've just to supply my driving licence, for the vehicle used, before they'll issue the permit that allows me on site.


----------



## Speicher (15 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> That's nothing, elephants are slow.
> 
> Come back and brag once you can lift one.



I can lift an elephant.


----------



## Speicher (15 Dec 2018)

@Illaveago shot an elephant in his pyjamas once.

He cannot understand why the elephant was wearing his pyjamas, but at least he still has the photograph.


----------



## alicat (15 Dec 2018)

> I can lift an elephant.



How do you do that @Speicher?

Thanks for the zebra and other giggles @deptfordmarmoset and @meta ion et al. A lovely top up of British humour for which I am grateful.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Dec 2018)

That is all of the presents wrapped, suppose we ought to put the tree up.


----------



## mybike (15 Dec 2018)

gbb said:


> Two for me today.
> 21'369 steps today. I knew I'd been busy but that's high end for me.
> 
> Got a Fixed Penalty Notice, £30 or £60 if payment delayed. I knew it was a possibility, took a wrong turn in the dark in Mansfield, did a 3 point turn, and after a few hundred yards saw Buses Only painted in the lane I was now in .
> Bogger. Ah well.....



Well done for the steps, bad luck on the FPN



alicat said:


> The adverts have turned into Thai script. Guess where I am.



Margate?



Illaveago said:


> I have been pot holing underneath the sink, disconnected the tap and turned it round and then reconnected it . It is now working again with the cold on the right.



Is that the right from underneath the sink?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Brrrrr!  It’s freezing cold out there! And I’ll be standing around in it while the kids are doing their CX races.
> 
> Wrap up warm!


Back from CX races today. It was so cold all you could hear was teeth chattering!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2018)

In a Saturday afternoon show of virtue signalling, I have just been to the shop on the bike. Now cold and wet but that's the price of sainthood, I gather.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Dec 2018)

The bad weather is officially here


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2018)

Here is the tap which finally gave up!


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I think your explanation uses slightly more grown up language than that used by the Weather Girl on BBC Breakfast News this morning. Has the general population become so stupid that they feel the need to explain things at a level geared towards two year olds?
> 
> Grump over. As you were.


I try to cater for all ages.


----------



## MikeG (15 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Here is the tap which finally gave up!
> View attachment 442668
> View attachment 442669



What a piece of junk!


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> That's where it was!


I think it might be in Teresa May's eyes as well...


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> The bad weather is officially here




It certainly is ,its been pouring down for ages and the easterly wind is freezing cold .


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Here is the tap which finally gave up!
> View attachment 442668
> View attachment 442669




extruded to the point of taking the pee


----------



## MikeG (15 Dec 2018)

Further to my previous:


MikeG said:


> Just got caught eating some of the marzipan destined for the christmas cake. Sent to the naughty chair.



My wife left a couple of bits of marzipan lying around "accidentally". A dollop in the mixer, and a ball on the worktop. Naturally, despite being caught and punished earlier, I ate them. But that isn't the end of the story...........






...............it turns out they were decoys. They were left out to throw me off the scent. I was supposed to think that that was the sum total of the spare marzipan. Well, I've been years at this game, and I'm not going to fall for that ruse. I quietly (my wife was in the adjacent room) turned the kitchen upside down, and found nothing, but lo and behold, when I took a similar methodical approach to the utility room, there it was!! Wrapped up in foil alongside the shoe polish and bird nuts in the upper cupboard!! How much could I get away with eating (it was bigger than a cricket ball)?


Sod it. I ate half, and moulded the rest into a smaller ball. I won't get away with it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Dec 2018)

Had to laugh..
Had a over indulgence at lunch, my good lady got in the car and said omg im stuffed..i've got to undo my jeans!!

Ffs love people will think the air bag has gone off!!!


----------



## MikeG (15 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> ........Ffs love people will think the air bag has gone off!!!



This is what you thought of saying, but didn't, right? Not out loud. I mean, you'd be on a ventilator otherwise.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2018)

I'm having a night in with a night tin nigh. As it's a 2 US pint tin and 9% it should do the business.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Further to my previous:
> 
> My wife left a couple of bits of marzipan lying around "accidentally". A dollop in the mixer, and a ball on the worktop. Naturally, despite being caught and punished earlier, I ate them. But that isn't the end of the story...........
> 
> ...


Now what you do, is get an old thermocouple, a small battery and a LED. Insert all into whats left, using the marzipan to hide the button battery.

Then you risk life and limb to safely defuse and dispose of the remainder. Emerging the hero in all this. 

You might even have some more bought for your bravery.


----------



## MikeG (15 Dec 2018)

Bought?

BOUGHT!

Wash your mouth out, young man. Homemade from flaked almonds ground ourselves.

Great idea, though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Now what you do, is get an old thermocouple, a small battery and a LED. Insert all into whats left, using the marzipan to hide the button battery.
> 
> Then you risk life and limb to safely defuse and dispose of the remainder. Emerging the hero in all this.
> 
> You might even have some more bought for your bravery.


Don't you think he's in enough trouble already?


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Don't you think he's in enough trouble already?


He enters the room it's in, balloon in pocket. Inflates the balloon before bursting it. 

Resulting "controlled explosion" has left no traces behind. He's had the rest.

Banned item on commercial flights
https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowT...Marzipan_and_airport_security-Air_Travel.html


----------



## roadrash (15 Dec 2018)

@MikeG its easier to ask forgiveness than it is to ask permission


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> @MikeG its easier to ask forgiveness than it is to ask permission


He never asked for permission, do you think he'd ask for forgivness. That'd be owning up to it, possibly before he's found out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2018)

Remember, not stolen, Stollen....


----------



## roadrash (15 Dec 2018)

I meant after hes been found out, obviously admit nothing until he has no other choice, I mean it could have been the great Suffolk marzipan burglars or summat like that


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Dec 2018)

“It wasn’t me, it was the one-armed man!”


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> I meant after hes been found out, obviously admit nothing until he has no other choice, I mean it could have been the great Suffolk marzipan burglars or summat like that


_Operation Marzipan_ you mean.

He's gone quiet though.


----------



## roadrash (15 Dec 2018)

mrs roadrash just opened a bottle of sprite, that tastes funny she said, looking at the label it says ...lemon lime and CUCUMBER......who in their right mind could possibly think that combination is a good idea


----------



## MikeG (15 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Don't you think he's in enough trouble already?



Well, I'm safe at least until the end of Prancing.










Then I'm toast.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Well, I'm safe at least until the end of Prancing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you blame the foreman?


----------



## MikeG (15 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Can you blame the foreman?



Struggling with that. The shelf in the cupboard is about 6 feet off the floor, behind a closed door. Besides, Mabel is watching Prancing too.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Struggling with that. The shelf in the cupboard is about 6 feet off the floor, behind a closed door. Besides, Mabel is watching Prancing too.


They doing the foxtrot?


----------



## roadrash (15 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Well, I'm safe at least until the end of Prancing.
> 
> been nice knowing you …..its amazing what the doctors in the casualty can do these days


----------



## MikeG (15 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> They doing the foxtrot?



I watched some of Strictly in whatever year Ramprakash was in it. I saw more than enough to last me a lifetime............so I've no idea.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> I watched some of Strictly in whatever year Ramprakash was in it. I saw more than enough to last me a lifetime............so I've no idea.


Why was the foreman watching then.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Dec 2018)

Ok, own up, who gave me this damn cold


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Ok, own up, who gave me this damn cold



Not me M'am.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2018)

Ride time


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> “It wasn’t me, it was the one-armed man!”


Wasn't the one-armed man a Fudgeative ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Ok, own up, who gave me this damn cold


It wasn't me. I've still got mine !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2018)

We have a clear sky at the moment.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Dec 2018)

No ice on the ground, judging by the bird baths.
We're being invaded at 10.30 so no plans today other than trying to survive !!
See you on the other side


----------



## Katherine (16 Dec 2018)

Storm over and the sun's out


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Storm over and the sun's out



Sunny here too


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It wasn't me. I've still got mine !


So far


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2018)

The police are going to try out some facial recognition stuff . I wonder if they will be able to see faces in the clouds like I can ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Dec 2018)

What a lovely morning after yesterday's offering


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The police are going to try out some facial recognition stuff . I wonder if they will be able to see faces in the clouds like I can ?


Probably, if it's the same one they tried round these parts.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> The police are going to try out some facial recognition stuff . I wonder if they will be able to see faces in the clouds like I can ?



I know some people have issues with this kind of thing, cameras etc but personally I don't have an issue. If a crime is caught on camera hopefully there is a good chance of it being sorted quickly.


----------



## perplexed (16 Dec 2018)

I have a certain buzz of medium grade excitement about me this afternoon... 

Only a few hours to go before I put the black bin out for tomorrow's collection.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> I have a certain buzz of medium grade excitement about me this afternoon...
> 
> Only a few hours to go before I put the black bin out for tomorrow's collection.



Should we have a 'Bin News' sub forum?

I can see it being popular and we'd be less likely to miss any member updates.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Dec 2018)

My robot music blog reached new heights yesterday in so much i received my first spam comment.
Four and half years and one spammer, that's one unpopular _niche_ blog!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Dec 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> My robot music blog reached new heights yesterday in so much i received my first spam comment.
> Four and half years and one spammer, that's one unpopular _niche_ blog!


You've been lucky so far then. Now they've found you more will follow.

About 600 dodgy new accounts blocked on CC this week for comparison.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> I have a certain buzz of medium grade excitement about me this afternoon...
> 
> Only a few hours to go before I put the black bin out for tomorrow's collection.



Our black bin and recycling will go out tomorrow evening, won't have time Tuesday morning. Which means my routine will go right out the window


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Our black bin and recycling will go out tomorrow evening, won't have time Tuesday morning. Which means my routine will go right out the window



Look at it as a dummy run for the following two weeks. 


(I'm assuming your Tuesday collection will be shifted to Monday like ours has been for Christmas.)


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> You've been luucky so far then. Now they've found you more will follow.
> 
> About 600 dodgy new accounts blocked on CC this week for comparison.


Only in three figures still.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Look at it as a dummy run for the following two weeks.
> 
> 
> (I'm assuming your Tuesday collection will be shifted to Monday like ours has been for Christmas.)


Gets moved back a day here. Unless Monday iis a Bank Holiday, in which case it gets moved back two days
Three days, if Monday and Tuesday are Bank Holidays. 

No Saturday collections, whatever happens on Monday & Tuesday.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Look at it as a dummy run for the following two weeks.
> 
> 
> (I'm assuming your Tuesday collection will be shifted to Monday like ours has been for Christmas.)



Yes it is, I have written on the calendar to remind myself.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Only in three figures still.


It's plenty to be going on with on a site that isn't a major player in the grand scheme of things. I can well see why the big names have so much trouble with spurious accounts.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's plenty to be going on with on a site that isn't a major player in the grand scheme of things. I can well see why the big names have so much trouble with spurious accounts.


And it's only Sunday!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> And it's only Sunday!!


I shall rephrase: Over the week just gone.


----------



## Katherine (16 Dec 2018)

You'll be pleased to know that the stray bin that has been sitting out on the pavement unclaimed for the last few weeks, has been given a loving home by our next door neighbour.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> I have a certain buzz of medium grade excitement about me this afternoon...
> 
> Only a few hours to go before I put the black bin out for tomorrow's collection.



You lucky sod, I have 4 days until I can put the bin out.

It will be the blue lidded recycling one to sate your curiosity.


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Dec 2018)

When bins first came in nobody round our way fancied having them outside the front of the (terraced) houses. I didn't get one, preferring to dump my own rubbish at the nearby tip - and one neighbour took one, but removed the lid and cut the front away to make a very useful wheelbarrow!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2018)

Well if they can't be bothered to list who will be on the Spots Personality of the Year then I won't be bothered to watch it !


----------



## slow scot (16 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Well if they can't be bothered to list who will be on the Spots Personality of the Year then I won't be bothered to watch it !


I would have won that when I was twelve!!


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Well if they can't be bothered to list who will be on the Spots Personality of the Year then I won't be bothered to watch it !


Guess?


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

roadrash said:


> been nice knowing you …..its amazing what the doctors in the casualty can do these days


You'll notice he's not been back. I think he was caught.


----------



## perplexed (16 Dec 2018)

Its rained a bit this afternoon. 

It's at times like this I'm glad I position my bin in such a fashion that water doesn't gather on the lid. My drive slopes. If I position the bin so that the handles are parallel with the drive, rather than across the drive, water drains off. 

If I fail to do this, the accumulated water on the lid wets one's hands and runs into the bin.


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2018)

My internet is running painfully slowly


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Dec 2018)

tyred said:


> My internet is running painfully slowly


Perhaps the hamster is sick...


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2018)

The fairy atop my Christmas tree is a bit wonky. I think she needs a bit of BluTak to hold her steady until Santa comes...


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> The fairy atop my Christmas tree is a bit wonky. I think she needs a bit of BluTak to hold her steady until Santa comes...


What you expecting Santa to do?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Dec 2018)

I have lost my tyre levers.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have lost my tyre levers.


You left them with the bike.

What's wrong with a spoon?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> You left them with the bike.
> 
> What's wrong with a spoon?



It would be detrimental to domestic harmony if I bend the last straight spoon on a bike wheel.

Besides, these were my _favourite _tyre levers: a carefully curated collection of completely mismatching levers, each one a different shape or colour, which mysteriously appeared in my bike tools drawer without me ever remembering having bought one.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Dec 2018)

Not a bad morning,wanted to cycle but too many things to do that need 4 wheels.
I need to have a word...


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2018)

Morning. We have clear skies and a frost here at the moment. The sun hasn't risen yet but will do soon.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2018)

I see that person won the Personality of the Year Award last night. I thought they might !


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2018)

tyred said:


> My internet is running painfully slowly



Mines been a bit slow over the last couple of weeks. I was reading an article the other day where they were saying that Xmas lights can interfere with the wi-fi signal


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> The fairy atop my Christmas tree is a bit wonky. I think she needs a bit of BluTak to hold her steady until Santa comes...



We have an artificial white rose on top of our tree.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Mines been a bit slow over the last couple of weeks. I was reading an article the other day where they were saying that Xmas lights can interfere with the wi-fi signal


Mine must be reacting to the possibility of lights going up .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2018)

I have just put some food out for the birds. There was a Great Tit singing away sounding like it was busily hacksawing through a piece of steel.

Schrodie thought that it was his job to make sure that no-one stole the food I had put out.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> It would be detrimental to domestic harmony if I bend the last straight spoon on a bike wheel.
> 
> Besides, these were my _favourite _tyre levers: a carefully curated collection of completely mismatching levers, each one a different shape or colour, which mysteriously appeared in my bike tools drawer without me ever remembering having bought one.


Those sort of tyre levers!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2018)

I've just burneded my toast !


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've just burneded my toast !


How?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've just burneded my toast !



Emergency plan going into action. TOASTCON 2 declared. 

Please update...


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2018)

Wait a minute! We've gone to TOASTCON 2? 
All CycleChat members are hereby ordered to seek 
a place of greater safety, and all members with 
duties in the TOASTCON are to immediately assume 
their roles. 
Events in Great Britain and Germany will be closely monitored. 
GSTQ.
End.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Emergency plan going into action. TOASTCON 2 declared.
> 
> Please update...


Yum mmm mmm! Oh! Sorry I ate it after I scraped the burnt bit off.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2018)

Panic over!


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Yum mmm mmm! Oh! Sorry I ate it after I scraped the burnt bit off.


It'll be cold now!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2018)

Returning to Toastcon 5, (slow pitch)
all units may stand down, fire control
and launch parties may return to 
duties otherwise, all clear.
End.


----------



## perplexed (17 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have lost my tyre levers.



They're with your water bottle...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Dec 2018)

CC Germany reporting in: 

Emergency Marmite supplies have been stood down.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> They're with your water bottle...



That would explain a lot.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> CC Germany reporting in:
> 
> Emergency Marmite supplies have been stood down.


Emergency marmite supplies were never in danger of being eaten


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> CC Germany reporting in:
> 
> Emergency Marmite supplies have been stood down.


Why?


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> They're with your water bottle...


Which is on his desk, somewhere.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Emergency marmite supplies were never in danger of being eaten



Never mind Brexit, now we're onto the real controversy of our culture.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why?



Do you know how hard it is to get Marmite in Germany? The natives won't eat the stuff and I have to go to an Asian Supermarket for supplies, or buy it online. 

Barbarians, I tell you.


----------



## MikeG (17 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> .........Barbarians, I tell you.



Indeed, as far as the Rhine.



Sorry, we were talking about Genghis Khan, weren't we.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Indeed, as far as the Rhine.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, we were talking about Genghis Khan, weren't we.



Once I had to do a presentation about Carpentry and I discovered that the trade of 'Cabinet maker' was first recognised as the Great Kahn charged into Europe. I was never able to work out why the Germans looked at the massed armies of the Kahn charging towards them and despoiling everything in their path, and decided the solution was making cupboards...


----------



## MikeG (17 Dec 2018)

I'm reading a book called The Village Carpenter at the moment (again). It's the memoirs of a Victorian carpenter, and it's fascinating. The difference between a carpenter and a joiner? Carpenters never used glue. Maybe the Germans had thought of some cunning adhesive-based defense against hordes of horsemen.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Indeed, as far as the Rhine.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, we were talking about Genghis Khan, weren't we.


Strength in honour this Christmas, good Mundaners!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPcqddjZ-MA


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Once I had to do a presentation about Carpentry and I discovered that the trade of 'Cabinet maker' was first recognised as the Great Kahn charged into Europe. I was never able to work out why the Germans looked at the massed armies of the Kahn charging towards them and despoiling everything in their path, and decided the solution was making cupboards...



Maybe the original Cabinet maker's made wooden stockades and other defensive woodwork.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Once I had to do a presentation about Carpentry and I discovered that the trade of 'Cabinet maker' was first recognised as the Great Kahn charged into Europe. I was never able to work out why the Germans looked at the massed armies of the Kahn charging towards them and despoiling everything in their path, and decided the solution was making cupboards...


The Germans clearly invented the War Cabinet.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Do you know how hard it is to get Marmite in Germany? The natives won't eat the stuff and I have to go to an Asian Supermarket for supplies, or buy it online.
> 
> Barbarians, I tell you.


How about if some were brought across. How much would you need.

Odd loads don't bother me. Took a leg vice to Ireland in a rucksack once.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm reading a book called The Village Carpenter at the moment (again). It's the memoirs of a Victorian carpenter, and it's fascinating. The difference between a carpenter and a joiner? Carpenters never used glue. Maybe the Germans had thought of some cunning adhesive-based defense against hordes of horsemen.


Well you see they had containers that needed the lids removing before reusing them. Where better than at the tables they'd just made?


----------



## MikeG (17 Dec 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The Germans clearly invented the War Cabinet.



Oh dear.


Oh dear oh dear.........


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2018)

I've just had a couple of raspberry jelly squares to soothe my throat. Translation for across the pond jello!


----------



## hopless500 (17 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Hi


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2018)

We have just had some runes for tea.


----------



## MikeG (17 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> ........Took a leg vice to Ireland in a rucksack once.



How does a leg vice even fit into a rucksack?


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Dec 2018)

The bin and recycling are out ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Dec 2018)

Full of cold and want to sleep for a few days, no chance, work has to be done, it is the last week and so much to do.


----------



## perplexed (17 Dec 2018)

My bin was emptied most satisfactorily. 

There was a minor crisis in the retrieval act however. I had reversed my car down the drive slightly further than normal. This necessitated the bin having to wait half way down the drive until I next took the car out, enabling my wife to then shimmy the bin through the resulting gap betwixt car and railing. 

All is well now.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> My bin was emptied most satisfactorily.
> 
> There was a minor crisis in the retrieval act however. I had reversed my car down the drive slightly further than normal. This necessitated the bin having to wait half way down the drive until I next took the car out, enabling my wife to then shimmy the bin through the resulting gap betwixt car and railing.
> 
> All is well now.



Nice to hear. I will not have any significant news until Thursday before Fridays collection.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Full of cold and want to sleep for a few days, no chance, work has to be done, it is the last week and so much to do.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2018)

Sorry ! I just found the missing P.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We have just had some runes for tea.


Elder Futhark?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Elder Futhark?



If that isnt a phrase used to insult older people then it should be.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Dec 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> If that isnt a phrase used to insult older people then it should be.









I’m sure anyone using today’s technology will recognise at least one of the runes...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Which is on his desk, somewhere.



So first I need to find my desk...



MikeG said:


> I'm reading a book called The Village Carpenter at the moment (again). It's the memoirs of a Victorian carpenter, and it's fascinating. The difference between a carpenter and a joiner? Carpenters never used glue. Maybe the Germans had thought of some cunning adhesive-based defense against hordes of horsemen.



As with window sills, we have a different definition in Germany: a 'Tischler' or in south Germany 'Schreiner' is qualified to make everything from chairs to windows, and these days interior walls. A 'Zimmerman' makes everything else: lead bearing walls, frames, and especially roofs. House roofs in Germany weigh as much as the house they are covering. In our last apartment the ridge beam was a tree trunk. I have a couple of friends who are "Zimmerer": They're crazy people who love designing and building roofs high up in all weathers and can do complicated maths in their heads. But they get to wear a cool uniform.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2018)

I have rune juice in my fridge..


----------



## tyred (17 Dec 2018)

My iron has passed away quietly in it's sleep. RIP.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you feel better soon.



Thank you


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> How does a leg vice even fit into a rucksack?


Carefully, and removing the bottom holding plate/bracket(Nothing "sharp" poking through).


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2018)

tyred said:


> My iron has passed away quietly in it's sleep. RIP.


Viking funeral or ressurection via Czechoslovakia?


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2018)

hopless500 said:


>


Tha's back!


----------



## MikeG (17 Dec 2018)

Classic, you're driving me nuts. Couldn't you go back to slicing people off at the knees?


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Classic, you're driving me nuts. Couldn't you go back to slicing people off at the knees?


Okay, start at the bottom and work up?

Edited to add
Rucksack is 28" tall, leg vice was a little over 30"(without the bottom plate/bracket in place). Just checked the rucksack.


----------



## tyred (17 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Viking funeral or ressurection via Czechoslovakia?



I think it's dead. I've had a good run recently of extending the life of various things on the cheap but this one is beyond me. I can't even get it to come apart.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2018)

tyred said:


> I think it's dead. I've had a good run recently of extending the life of various things on the cheap but this one is beyond me. I can't even get it to come apart.


I was informed that an iron had died. So we bought a new one. It was only over 5 years later that I discovered that it was only the plug fuse that had blown.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Dec 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> You've been lucky so far then. Now they've found you more will follow.
> 
> About 600 dodgy new accounts blocked on CC this week for comparison.


you might be right... got another today.



> I pay a quick visit day-to-day some web sites and websites to read
> articles, however this web site offers feature based posts



I don't know why they bother. There's no links being built and don't even come from a user account. Even if I did publish it, what's their benefit?


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> you might be right... got another today.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why they bother. There's no links being built and don't even come from a user account. Even if I did publish it, what's their benefit?


DDoS!


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2018)

tyred said:


> I think it's dead. I've had a good run recently of extending the life of various things on the cheap but this one is beyond me. I can't even get it to come apart.


Screw in the base plate, near the front. Or behind a plastic(push in plate/cover) where the cord enters the iron.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> DDoS!


Word on.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Word on.


???


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Screw in the base plate, near the front. Or behind a plastic(push in plate/cover) where the cord enters the iron.


Time to get out the sad iron.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> ???


Hip way of saying 'tis verity.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Dec 2018)

I've been wondering why tracks 7 and 8 are invariably the best ones on albums from 1965 to (about) 2000. It's pretty odd really.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've been wondering why tracks 7 and 8 are invariably the best ones on albums from 1965 to (about) 2000. It's pretty odd really.


Actually, the third track is usually quite good too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2018)

I've sorted the living room door so it doesn't squeak


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've been wondering why tracks 7 and 8 are invariably the best ones on albums from 1965 to (about) 2000. It's pretty odd really.


1st track on side 2 of the LP back in the day.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> 1st track on side 2 of the LP back in the day.


It was hard to see the track listing on the back when the front cover was being used with broken-up ciggies, Rizlas, etc.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> It was hard to see the track listing on the back when the front cover was being used with broken-up ciggies, Rizlas, etc.


You try doing that with a CD case.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> You try doing that with a CD case.


Times changed. All they needed was a Platinum card.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I've been wondering why tracks 7 and 8 are invariably the best ones on albums from 1965 to (about) 2000. It's pretty odd really.



But how often have you bought an album for a track and then found another track that's brilliant?
But your not wrong


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Dec 2018)

3.5 more days....then 8.5 days of whatever  apparently there's a big event next week too.

weather is looking rather naf today


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> 3.5 more days....then 8.5 days of whatever  apparently there's a big event next week too.
> 
> weather is looking rather naf today


Yes, rain here all day too. Forecast is better for tomorrow (so far).


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I have rune juice in my fridge..
> 
> View attachment 442974


That's what we had!


----------



## tyred (18 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was informed that an iron had died. So we bought a new one. It was only over 5 years later that I discovered that it was only the plug fuse that had blown.


Fuse was the first thing I checked.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Once I had to do a presentation about Carpentry and I discovered that the trade of 'Cabinet maker' was first recognised as the Great Kahn charged into Europe. I was never able to work out why the Germans looked at the massed armies of the Kahn charging towards them and despoiling everything in their path, and decided the solution was making cupboards...


Perhaps they were looking at it as a new potential source of glue.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was informed that an iron had died. So we bought a new one. It was only over 5 years later that I discovered that it was only the plug fuse that had blown.


So now do you have a spare one in case of emergencies ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2018)

Morning. I am contemplating which bin to put out tomorrow !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> So now do you have a spare one in case of emergencies ?


I don't think so. Some things come and go.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2018)

I was thinking ! The government is worried about childhood obesity and wants children to get out more ! Yet children seem to be more interested in texting their friends on their mobile phones. 
My solution would be to reintroduce Semaphore ! Children could go out into the playground and wave flags at one another and in doing so gain some valuable exercise.


----------



## MikeG (18 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was informed that an iron had died. So we bought a new one. It was only over 5 years later that I discovered that it was only the plug fuse that had blown.



I think I can top that. When we drove the length of Africa in the mid 90s, my brother drove an old Mark lla Landrover 110 (I had the sense to drive a Toyota). At one point, in Cameroon, I think, his starter motor failed, and so he spent the next couple of months laboriously (and dangerously.......it's a task easy to get very wrong and be very hurt) starting the engine with a starter handle. This entailed much swearing, lots of "oh come on you whimp, let me show you how it's done", and much sweating. With a crash gearbox it was very easy to stall the car in unexpected places which led to almighty amounts of angst and kicking the tyres in frustration.

Anyway, one day sitting in camp my cousin idly turned the key in the ignition, and lo and behold, the engine jumped into life!! My brother went on a short walk where I imagine he contemplated the meaning of life..........


----------



## MikeG (18 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> ..........My solution would be to reintroduce Semaphore ! Children could go out into the playground and wave flags at one another and in doing so gain some valuable exercise.



That's all well and good (I learned semaphore from Swallows and Amazons), but if you think removing their phones from them would be easy I suggest you study the phrase used by gun nuts in the USA........something to do with "prising it from my cold dead hands", and apply that to hordes of ankle biters.


----------



## Katherine (18 Dec 2018)

We now have the 2019 calendar from the council with details of the various bin collection weeks.
It is on the side of the fridge held on by a magnetic clip.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Dec 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> you might be right... got another today.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why they bother. There's no links being built and don't even come from a user account. Even if I did publish it, what's their benefit?


They're most likely testing the waters to see if their comments get deleted or not. If successful, they'll come back with the spammy links.

From the writing style I'll hazard a guess at it being one of the Indian or Bangladeshi based spammers, in which case they'll probably try to slip in links to sites selling "supplements".


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2018)

Toast alert !

Not so burnt today and didn't set off the fire alarm ! Must be improving my culinary skills ! 

The butter tasted a bit bland so I put some jam on the remaining slices.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2018)

So far this year my only crockery fatality has been one mug. If I keep it up till the end of the year, this might be a record.


----------



## postman (18 Dec 2018)

We have woken up to find a smashed beer bottle on our parking area.Why, is this mundane enough for the news section.


----------



## postman (18 Dec 2018)

More mundane,i have put my fleece in the washing machine along with my dirty disgusting dressing gown.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2018)

I have forgotten the code for the Petty cash safe.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> They're most likely testing the waters to see if their comments get deleted or not. If successful, they'll come back with the spammy links.
> 
> From the writing style I'll hazard a guess at it being one of the Indian or Bangladeshi based spammers, in which case they'll probably try to slip in links to sites selling "supplements".


Russian or Rumanian, they've seen his pictures and would like to marry him. The only problem, money required for a visa to leave.

That or kitchens.


----------



## MikeG (18 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So far this year my only crockery fatality has been one mug. If I keep it up till the end of the year, this might be a record.



Sorry. You're keeping all your crockery up? I suspect this may be where the problem lies. If you were to put the crockery down, there'd be much less chance of it breaking, I think. Just to illustrate this, consider how many times any of your crockery has thrown itself off a shelf or worktop when no-one is actually anywhere near it. I'd imagine that the number of times that happened is getting pretty close to nought. No, I'd certainly advocate reducing your crockery-keeping-up to as near zero as possible.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> But how often have you bought an album for a track and then found another track that's brilliant?
> But your not wrong


Procol Harum-Bought it for _Whiter Shade of Pale,_ but wore out _Conquistador_.
Many other examples.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Sorry. You're keeping all your crockery up? I suspect this may be where the problem lies. If you were to put the crockery down, there'd be much less chance of it breaking, I think. Just to illustrate this, consider how many times any of your crockery has thrown itself off a shelf or worktop when no-one is actually anywhere near it. I'd imagine that the number of times that happened is getting pretty close to nought. No, I'd certainly advocate reducing your crockery-keeping-up to as near zero as possible.


How often have they thrown themselves of the shelves when there's someone around.


----------



## MikeG (18 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Procol Harum-Bought it for _Whiter Shade of Pale,_ but wore out _Conquistador_.
> Many other examples.



Not _Pandora's Box_, then?


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> That's all well and good (I learned semaphore from Swallows and Amazons), but if you think removing their phones from them would be easy I suggest you study the phrase used by gun nuts in the USA........something to do with "prising it from my cold dead hands", and apply that to hordes of ankle biters.


Now they all have the Spartan Kings' reply on their back window sticker. Come...Take.. or μολὼν λαβέ, said by Leonidas I to Xerxes at Thermopylae.
Don't even get me started. One could study some of the other laconic phrases, and get a better idea of the Spartan ideals.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> We now have the 2019 calendar from the council with details of the various bin collection weeks.
> It is on the side of the fridge held on by a magnetic clip.


Bintelligence!


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5473600, member: 9609"]probably a bit more than mundane news, but has world war III broken out or something? been a phenomenal amount of low flying jets here for the past hour or so, some have been so low they have been rattling the windows - haven't seen this much activity from our war machine for years, maybe teresa's flexing her muscles for xmas.[/QUOTE]
Not all have pilots onboard.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5473600, member: 9609"]probably a bit more than mundane news, but has world war III broken out or something? been a phenomenal amount of low flying jets here for the past hour or so, some have been so low they have been rattling the windows - haven't seen this much activity from our war machine for years, maybe teresa's flexing her muscles for xmas.[/QUOTE]
Had a lot of activity at contrail height in the States as well, all moving west.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2018)

Probably an exercise of some sort.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Probably an exercise of some sort.


I think the 3 minute warning went hours ago !


----------



## derrick (18 Dec 2018)

There coming to get me, i posted a picture of a lady on a bike.


----------



## Slioch (18 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> We now have the 2019 calendar from the council with details of the various bin collection weeks.
> It is on the side of the fridge held on by a magnetic clip.



My local council (York) used to put a bin calendar through the door, but this year they aren't doing it so you have to go on-line and print your own one off.
Now pinned to my message board in the garage.


----------



## perplexed (18 Dec 2018)

I've just put an Askvoll together.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Procol Harum-Bought it for _Whiter Shade of Pale,_ but wore out _Conquistador_.
> Many other examples.



Homberg was always my favourite.


----------



## tyred (18 Dec 2018)

I'm now the proud owner of a nice shiny new Russell Hobbs 2400W steam iron with easy store cable. I have to say it's a smooth operator.


----------



## colly (18 Dec 2018)

I have some more work to do before I can knock off.


----------



## gavgav (18 Dec 2018)

I’ve survived a trip to Sainsbury’s, a week before Christmas! It wasn’t pleasant though.

Not setting foot anywhere near a supermarket until after the New Year now. Any more supplies will be purchased from the local very small Co-Op.


----------



## Ratchet Cat (18 Dec 2018)

I've still got to buy a few fresh bits. Might borrow some American football gear.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Not _Pandora's Box_, then?


Just think what could be packed into that!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2018)

Ratchet Cat said:


> I've still got to buy a few fresh bits. Might borrow some American football gear.


I may be able to lend.


----------



## colly (18 Dec 2018)

Finished for the day.  Tea on the go and a mince pie.


----------



## Katherine (18 Dec 2018)

I bought some marzipan, despite not being able to make a Christmas cake this year   It's hidden in plain sight but no one will be expecting to find any so won't be looking for it !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Dec 2018)

School Christmas events finally over. No more performances, markets, coffee mornings or other events that seem increasingly designed to take parents money. It’s great watching the kids, but I do object to the cost. Why should schools have to supplement the money they receive from the country? Isn’t that an indication that more money should go into education?


----------



## colly (18 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> I bought some marzipan, despite not being able to make a Christmas cake this year   It's hidden in plain sight but no one will be expecting to find any so won't be looking for it !


It will do no good. Trained dogs will sniff it out.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> It will do no good. Trained dogs will sniff it out.


@MikeG doesn't need a dog to find it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Dec 2018)

'What do you want for Christmas?' enquired my wife.
'A Patek Philippe watch?' I suggested.

I am getting a dart board.


----------



## MikeG (19 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> I bought some marzipan, despite not being able to make a Christmas cake this year   It's hidden in plain sight but no one will be expecting to find any so won't be looking for it !



Firstly, it's bought marzipan, so I'll allow you to keep it. Secondly, and more importantly, you need to understand the principle at stake here. I own all the marzipan in the world. It's all mine. Every little piece, anywhere and everywhere. It is only a matter of my supreme benevolence and some minor logistical issues which allow others to benefit from my property. Do enjoy it, won't you, but don't forget to thank me as you nibble away at it over christmas.


----------



## MikeG (19 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Just think what could be packed into that!



It's getting the lid back down that was always the issue there.


----------



## MikeG (19 Dec 2018)

tyred said:


> I'm now the proud owner of a nice shiny new Russell Hobbs 2400W steam iron with easy store cable. I have to say it's a smooth operator.



Straight to the workshop, for use with recalcitrant veneers.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I am contemplating which bin to put out tomorrow !



bin day's Friday silly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> I own all the marzipan in the world. It's all mine. Every little piece, anywhere and everywhere.



I may have to chellenge you to a duel about this.

I can respect your position on minor issues like Brexit, but this calls for extreme measures.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> It's getting the lid back down that was always the issue there.



I suspect Mr @classic33 has lots of experience putting lids down boxes where the contents are resisting.


----------



## MikeG (19 Dec 2018)

Andy, Andy, Andy.......

The Maasai own all the cattle in the world. When they raid their neighbours, they aren't stealing cows, they are simply returning them to their rightful owners. As with the Maasai and cattle, the same with me and marzipan. I'd rather you came to this understanding the easy way.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Firstly, it's bought marzipan, so I'll allow you to keep it. Secondly, and more importantly, you need to understand the principle at stake here. I own all the marzipan in the world. It's all mine. Every little piece, anywhere and everywhere. It is only a matter of my supreme benevolence and some minor logistical issues which allow others to benefit from my property. Do enjoy it, won't you, but don't forget to thank me as you nibble away at it over christmas.


Marzipan Finger eh ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2018)

I have put the recycling bin out. It is the charcoal grey one with a blue lid meant for cardboard and plastic. I'm not sure if it is a limited edition model as the neighbours seem to have similar bins.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Dec 2018)

Grant Fondo said:


> 'What do you want for Christmas?' enquired my wife.
> 'A Patek Philippe watch?' I suggested.
> 
> I am getting a dart board.



Obviously set your sights too high!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Dec 2018)

What a filthy morning..dark wet and windy.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2018)

What's up with cat's these days ? My wife has been cutting up a large Salmon in the Kitchen and Schrodie totally ignored her ! My old cats wood have been making a lot of fuss , begging and getting under her feet just at the smell of the fish. I must be feeding him too much !


----------



## Katherine (19 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I have put the recycling bin out. It is the charcoal grey one with a blue lid meant for cardboard and plastic. I'm not sure if it is a limited edition model as the neighbours seem to have similar bins.


We'd get into trouble if we put cardboard and plastic into the same bin.
Plastic goes into the brown bin with the tins and glass.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> What a filthy morning..dark wet and windy.


It is light and sunny here although everywhere is soaking wet.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> bin day's Friday silly.


Last bin(bag) day until next year was today.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Andy, Andy, Andy.......
> 
> The Maasai own all the cattle in the world. When they raid their neighbours, they aren't stealing cows, they are simply returning them to their rightful owners. As with the Maasai and cattle, the same with me and marzipan. I'd rather you came to this understanding the easy way.


Can missen and Matilda watch the fancy footwork of the hard way?


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> We'd get into trouble if we put cardboard and plastic into the same bin.
> Plastic goes into the brown bin with the tins and glass.


Plastic into the sack, cardboard the green bag, tins the dark grey tub with glass going into the brown tub(Medium) with the lid.

Edited to add
Paper in to the blue bag. Mix card and paper, they'll leave it behind.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Plastic into the sack, cardboard the green bag, tins the dark grey tub with glass going into the brown tub(Medium) with the lid.
> 
> Edited to add
> Paper in to the blue bag. Mix card and paper, they'll leave it behind.


We don’t get a bin to recycle plastic until some time in the new year.


----------



## colly (19 Dec 2018)

@classic33

Judging by your profile pic you are looking much better.

Can't be arsed ATM.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2018)

Well it is nice and sunny here and it was so inviting that I went out for a ride. I haven't been out for a while so I had to stop and admire the view a couple of times.  Whilst I was getting my breath back , I mean admiring the view I spotted a Lapwing ! You dont see them that often around here.
The road I normally use had a small stream running down either side of it from all of the rain we have had over the past few days. It looked quite pretty in the sunlight with the blue sky being reflected off it's surface.
I continued my ride into the Cotswolds / Biddestone turned round and then cycled back. I now have to wash my bike off as it's a bit dirty.


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2018)

Out on the pop again with 3 others from the office I'm in. Nothing booked but heading over to the Corn Exchange for food - may have to visit a bar or three on the way. It's about a 30 minute walk (the walk gets longer depending upon how many establishment's you stop off in).


----------



## Slioch (19 Dec 2018)

Just had new dishwasher fitted to replace the broken one - just in time for Xmas. Yaay!  (Guess who is the chief dishwasher in our house).

Reasonably decent day here, so off out on bike now for a couple of hours.


----------



## Slioch (19 Dec 2018)

Oh, one more thing. If I hear "Rocking Around the Christmas Tree" by Mel and Kim one more time this year, the radio is going to get a serious thrashing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Dec 2018)

Single bin ,
all goes in,
for recyclin.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Dec 2018)

Slioch said:


> Oh, one more thing. If I hear "Rocking Around the Christmas Tree" by Mel and Kim one more time this year, the radio is going to get a serious thrashing.


Good thing the chorus jumps in now and again, so we can hear somebody sing on key.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=is4NQkUN3AI

Brenda Lee not a great deal better, but I think the range is a bit of stretch, so we can all blame Johnny Marks, I suppose.


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2018)

Argh, of the 'other' three I'm going out with, the 'line' manager of the three has asked his boss what time they can go, and he's sticking to the letter of 3pm. Pah, I'll have to wait for them. Said line manager is leaving his team on Friday, so why should he care. They've all worked their lunch, and are only letting them have an extra 45 minutes for their Christmas lunch.

I can't even pull rank as they don't work for me.

On my meal with my 'finance' colleagues, we booked half a day off so no-one could comment. Got quite sozzled before out 2:30 lunch.

The handy thing I have, is my line managers are in a completely different building, and I'm usually in work over an hour longer than I need to be Monday to Weds, so I'll take a little back 'occasionally'.

I have told then it's a good walk and we need to allow plenty of time for our trek !


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

Slioch said:


> Just had new dishwasher fitted to replace the broken one - just in time for Xmas. Yaay!  (Guess who is the chief dishwasher in our house).
> 
> Reasonably decent day here, so off out on bike now for a couple of hours.


The dishwasher you've just had fitted?


And one you may not have heard

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QsUxCrS92tw


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Do you know how hard it is to get Marmite in Germany? The natives won't eat the stuff and I have to go to an Asian Supermarket for supplies, or buy it online.
> 
> Barbarians, I tell you.



They do have Knoppers. Do they have Bovril?


----------



## postman (19 Dec 2018)

Me pressies are wrapped up.All nice and neat in silver wrapping paper,except the tyres,not a lot you can do with tyres.just round and round.Everyone will guess what they are.I should have took some cardboard out of the recycling bin.Going to watch a Christmassy type dvd this afternoon,see you all later.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

mybike said:


> They do have Knoppers. Do they have Bovril?


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

Slioch said:


> Oh, one more thing. If I hear "Rocking Around the Christmas Tree" by Mel and Kim one more time this year, the radio is going to get a serious thrashing.


Just think of that on a CD, being repeated at least once an hour, and you can't escape from it for 15 hours!


----------



## Paulus (19 Dec 2018)

Just been out on the bike delivering Christmas cards. Stopped at the Mitre for a couple of pints on the way.


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was informed that an iron had died. So we bought a new one. It was only over 5 years later that I discovered that it was only the plug fuse that had blown.


I know fuses can die from fatigue, but they do usually indicate a problem with their passing.



tyred said:


> Fuse was the first thing I checked.



After checking it was plugged in?


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've sorted the living room door so it doesn't squeak



Butter?



Illaveago said:


> I have put the recycling bin out. It is the charcoal grey one with a blue lid meant for cardboard and plastic. I'm not sure if it is a limited edition model as the neighbours seem to have similar bins.



Recycling is Friday, not tomorrow. You must get this right.



Illaveago said:


> What's up with cats these days ? My wife has been cutting up a large Salmon in the Kitchen and Schrodie totally ignored her ! My old cats wood have been making a lot of fuss , begging and getting under her feet just at the smell of the fish. I must be feeding him too much !



FTFY (SFTPOA)


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

mybike said:


> *I know fuses can die from fatigue, but they do usually indicate a problem with their passing.*
> 
> 
> 
> After checking it was plugged in?


You fitted a three amp not a 13.


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Well it is nice and sunny here and it was so inviting that I went out for a ride. I haven't been out for a while so I had to stop and admire the view a couple of times.  Whilst I was getting my breath back , I mean admiring the view I spotted a Lapwing ! You dont see them that often around here.
> The road I normally use had a small stream running down either side of it from all of the rain we have had over the past few days. It looked quite pretty in the sunlight with the blue sky being reflected off it's surface.
> I continued my ride into the Cotswolds / Biddestone turned round and then cycled back. I now have to wash my bike off as it's a bit dirty.



Likewise, explored Mill Hill Lane and yes it is. Curiously although clearly a good metalled road that leads to the other side of town it is a no through road for motorised traffic.


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 443138



Not quite the same.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I have put the recycling bin out. It is the charcoal grey one with a blue lid meant for cardboard and plastic. I'm not sure if it is a limited edition model as the neighbours seem to have similar bins.



Only two days until bin day for me. blue lidded recycling one for me this week.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Single bin ,
> all goes in,
> for recyclin.


No confusion there then ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 443138



Is the 'Limited edition' because of the addition of Guinness or the removal of alcohol?


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is the 'Limited edition' because of the addition of Guinness or the removal of alcohol?


The Guinness.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Dec 2018)

Green bin and blue box are now out ready for collection tomorrow.


----------



## colly (19 Dec 2018)

Seeing as I have no taters in my socks............................Chrismas will bring surprises


----------



## Slioch (19 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Just think of that on a CD, being repeated at least once an hour, and you can't escape from it for 15 hours!



During the World Cup my local radio station who shall remain nameless (Minster FM) played "Football's coming home" every hour for several days in the lead-up to the semi final. Goodness knows what madness they would have wreaked had we beaten Croatia.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Dec 2018)

Well the dinning room project is going to plan, nearly done now but on the downside 'lefty' won't be home for Chrimble.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Dec 2018)

Poor Lefty

I have a migraine..hopefully it will go away soon.
Only today and tomorrow morning left to work .... Shouldn't wish your time away But COME ON!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> I have a migraine..hopefully it will go away soon.



As a fellow migrane sufferer I sympathise. I'm wondering if I'll get one today actually.


----------



## perplexed (20 Dec 2018)

I estimate that my blue bin (paper/card/cardboard) is around 80% full.

It is its turn to stand out on the pavement like a little soldier on Monday.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> I estimate that my blue bin (paper/card/cardboard) is around 80% full.
> 
> It is its turn to stand out on the pavement like a little soldier on Monday.



This mungs me right off. How they will not take a bin or put one back.Lack of Insurance was what i was told.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2018)

Morning. I know that several of you will be sitting around eagerly waiting for the latest bin news!  I have put the black box out containing paper, plastic and metal. You can relax now !


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2018)

Bin news is the best news.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2018)

Good morning @classic33 Woah, you've aged fast in the last few hours...


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I know that several of you will be sitting around eagerly waiting for the latest bin news!  I have put the black box out containing paper, plastic and metal. You can relax now !




You legend you.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You legend you.


Which leg ?


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Which leg ?



The last leg.


----------



## Slioch (20 Dec 2018)

It's recycling bin day for me too. All 3 are neatly stacked at the end of the drive.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> As a fellow migrane sufferer I sympathise. I'm wondering if I'll get one today actually.



Mine aren't the lie down in a dark room type thankfully.
Mine tend to be flashing lights, personality change ,make me a bit snappy and the metal taste and my right eyeball feels like it's being squeezed!!

I have scrip meds which work thank god.

B12 jab next week ,that usually helps


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Dec 2018)

Green bin and blue box emptied and returned to their usual resting places.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> I estimate that my blue bin (paper/card/cardboard) is around 80% full.
> 
> It is its turn to stand out on the pavement like a little soldier on Monday.


T'aint Monday today!


----------



## colly (20 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning @classic33 Woah, you've aged fast in the last few hours...


 Perhaps it was that dodgy chicken bhuna?


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Dec 2018)

I just put some cardboard in our large green recycling bins..

I feel I've done my bit for the world today...


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning @classic33 Woah, you've aged fast in the last few hours...





colly said:


> Perhaps it was that dodgy chicken bhuna?


You know what it's like with these "magic" anti ageing creams. You miss just the once and look what happens.


----------



## screenman (20 Dec 2018)

Debenhams is nice and warm, I should know as I have now been in here 90 minutes, also if I am honest I think I nodded off for a few minutes whilst waiting.


----------



## colly (20 Dec 2018)

I'm down for Marks and Spencer 's tonight.
Can't wait.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Dec 2018)

I bought a Christmas light/display from a local large store last year. I plugged it in last night to find that one of the small bulbs isn't working. I know we only have around 6 months now to return faulty electrical goods,but i'm wondering if they'll take into consideration how much time i've actually had the light on? I know i've had the item for 13 months,but it's only been used about 14 days so far, as obviously we don't have Christmas lights on all year round. I still have the receipt, as i always keep them just in case.


----------



## MikeG (20 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought a Christmas light/display from a local large store last year. I plugged it in last night to find that one of the small bulbs isn't working. I know we only have around 6 months now to return faulty electrical goods,but i'm wondering if they'll take into consideration how much time i've actually had the light on? I know i've had the item for 13 months,but it's only been used about 14 days so far, as obviously we don't have Christmas lights on all year round. I still have the receipt, as i always keep them just in case.



Good luck with that, Accy. I wouldn't hold your breath,.


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2018)

Merry Christmas. The tree is getting more battered as the weeks progress.. Hmmm

Simba and Luna (if you can spot her)


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Good luck with that, Accy. I wouldn't hold your breath,.



Even LED lights don't last - set from last year has about 20 out, but in about 1000 I've not noticed.


----------



## perplexed (20 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> T'aint Monday today!



Just enjoying the build up...


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Good luck with that, Accy. I wouldn't hold your breath,.




I'll go to the store on Sunday. It's worth a try.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Even LED lights don't last - set from last year has about 20 out, but in about 1000 I've not noticed.


It's just bugging me. The light is a church candles in a pyramid shape display. It's the middle/top bulb that's out,so at least it's central and not on one side. These things play on my mind,like the oily mark on my new training shoes.


----------



## Slioch (20 Dec 2018)

Just wanted to put your minds at rest by letting you all know that my recycling bins have been successfully emptied.


----------



## MikeG (20 Dec 2018)

I'm beginning to lose whatever interest I might ever have had in people's bin regimes. We've done this to death.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2018)

Thursday is binday for marmosets. I had to return number 18's bin because it was in front of number 24 and number 18 is in hospital, probably still complaining about her itchy knee.

I managed to get slightly irritated by the Sikh who served me at the Post Office because, while being very helpful, he started humming a Christmas carol as he served me my Euros. I'd mistakenly thought that he for one would have spared me that.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Dec 2018)

^^^^^^ + 1

Ref @MikeG s comments regarding peoples Bin regimes.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Dec 2018)

Been having a lazy day at home today after our Work’s Christmas Party last night.

I’m definitely getting better at moderating my intake and pacing myself as I get older and wiser, so no hangover to speak of.

The company I work for provides free taxis both ways / or hotel accommodation which, when combined with a free Bar, ensures that a good time is had by all. 

On to more mundane non-bin related news...

I’ve just finished ironing all of my T-Shirts, which is probably a waste of time as they’re always worn under a fleece or jumper at this time of year. I just can’t seem to bring myself to wear then un-ironed for some reason.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm beginning to lose whatever interest I might ever have had in people's bin regimes. We've done this to death.


Bin an gone?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Dec 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve just finished ironing all of my T-Shirts, which is probably a waste of time as they’re always worn under a fleece or jumper at this time of year. I just can’t seem to bring myself to wear then un-ironed for some reason.


You iron t-shirts? I can’t remember the last time we used our iron. Do we still have an iron? Wait, wait, it’s coming back to me.... A shirt was ironed a couple of weeks ago for an interview.

(I was interviewed, not the shirt).


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2018)

I didn't know that a male bee could create such a problem .


----------



## Slioch (20 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I didn't know that a male bee could create such a problem .



Or the sticky-out bits on a set of bagpipes.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2018)

It is causing a major problem and whoever is doing it is determined to avoid detection.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Dec 2018)

Tomorrow is the last working day of the year, we all go in for a few hours, receive wine or biscuits from the boss then stand around eating and drinking then we all go home/pub or whatever. One of the girls on the shopfloor is bringing in a cake, vegan, no eggs, no nuts, I am intrigued.


----------



## perplexed (20 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Tomorrow is the last working day of the year, we all go in for a few hours, receive wine or biscuits from the boss then stand around eating and drinking then we all go home/pub or whatever. One of the girls on the shopfloor is bringing in a cake, vegan, no eggs, no nuts, I am intrigued.



It'll probably be vile. The cake I mean.


----------



## colly (20 Dec 2018)

Good news: A vist to M&S did not happen. 
Bad news: It will happen tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> Good news: A vist to M&S did not happen.
> Bad news: It will happen tomorrow.


On "Frantic Friday"!!
Have fun, or try to look as though you are. It may be the last visit there.


----------



## colly (20 Dec 2018)

Hmmm.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> Hmmm.


The's thinkin


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2018)

@MikeG 

Bin day tomorrow, blue recycling.


----------



## colly (20 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> The's thinkin


Yeah make the most of it........happens infrequently.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2018)

Slioch said:


> Or the sticky-out bits on a set of bagpipes.


Or those people who go on and on about just about anything for ages (not counting Mundane posters obviously) in a tuneless and insistent way.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Or those people who go on and on about just about anything for ages (not counting Mundane posters obviously) in a tuneless and insistent way.


You can "kill" a set of bagpipes without getting into trouble though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> Good news: A vist to M&S did not happen.
> Bad news: It will happen tomorrow.



Ways to avoid it happening again (probably not a true story):



> This is why women should not take men shopping against their will.
> DON’T TAKE ME IF I DON’T WANT TO GO……….
> 
> After Mr. and Mrs. Fenton retired, Mrs. Fenton insisted her husband accompany her on her trips to Wal-Mart.
> ...



From here: http://claudia.sg/2008/02/joke-man-banned-from-wal-mart/


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> You iron t-shirts? I can’t remember the last time we used our iron. Do we still have an iron? Wait, wait, it’s coming back to me.... A shirt was ironed a couple of weeks ago for an interview.
> 
> (I was interviewed, not the shirt).



Was 'ironing a shirt' part of your interview?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is causing a major problem and whoever is doing it is determined to avoid detection.



And still managing it last time I looked, which is astonishing. How close do you have to be to fly a drone?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> Good news: A vist to M&S did not happen.
> Bad news: It will happen tomorrow.



Grow a pair. Feign illness.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> You iron t-shirts? I can’t remember the last time we used our iron. Do we still have an iron? Wait, wait, it’s coming back to me.... A shirt was ironed a couple of weeks ago for an interview.
> 
> (I was interviewed, not the shirt).



The t-shirts were fairly easy, it’s the y-fronts that take the time.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Grow a pair. Feign illness.


Amnesia overnight, unable to remember PIN number.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Was 'ironing a shirt' part of your interview?



Fortunately not. If it was part of the interview I would have had to take my wife with me. My skills with the iron are limited to plugging it in. Then I’m told to ‘go away’ so I don’t burn the item of clothing or the house down. The former has happened before. The latter not, thank goodness (or rather thanks to my wife).


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Dec 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> The t-shirts were fairly easy, it’s the y-fronts that take the time.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm beginning to lose whatever interest I might ever have had in people's bin regimes. We've done this to death.


Do you mean it's *bin* done a lot before?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do you mean it's *bin* done a lot before?


I think he means it's bin done to death - but bin days keep on coming round so he's just going to have to live with it.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Fortunately not. If it was part of the interview I would have had to take my wife with me. My skills with the iron are limited to plugging it in. Then I’m told to ‘go away’ so I don’t burn the item of clothing or the house down. The former has happened before. The latter not, thank goodness (or rather thanks to my wife).



How to iron our kit properly was one of the first things taught to us by our Corporal drill instructor on my first day in the military.

He then took us into the ablutions to show us how to wet shave. Then, incredibly, he stripped off and demonstrated how to take a shower! He was a small, very hairy ape-like man who seemed to place particular emphasis on how to keep your ‘tackle’ clean. I can laugh looking back on it now, but I remember some of the younger lads looked like they were on the verge of passing out. lol. I remember it took hime about 5 minutes to wash all the hair out of the soap when he’d finished, and then placed it back in the tray. I don’t think that bar of soap was touched again by anybody in all the time I was there.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think he means it's bin done to death - but bin days keep on coming round so he's just going to have to live with it.



Not much happens in my life,so i actually look forward to putting whichever bin it is out. With us having 3 now it's sometimes hard to remember which one is due to be emptied. Which just adds to the excitement.


----------



## Slioch (20 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think he means it's bin done to death - but bin days keep on coming round so he's just going to have to live with it.



Maybe we should refuse to talk about it any more?


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Dec 2018)

Slioch said:


> Maybe we should refuse to talk about it any more?



No way, irrelevance is fun.


----------



## Katherine (20 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> Mine aren't the lie down in a dark room type thankfully.
> Mine tend to be flashing lights, personality change ,make me a bit snappy and the metal taste and my right eyeball feels like it's being squeezed!!
> 
> I have scrip meds which work thank god.
> ...



That sounds like the kind my son gets. 
I don't think he gets many though. He had a lot in his late teens.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Dec 2018)

Have any of you tipped the bin 'persons'(PC hat on) this Christmas?


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Dec 2018)

Am i missing something here? I'm after buying some gloves and would like the right size. I think their size chart might be wrong.







I thought i had quite big hands. More long than shovel like,but if the chart is correct then some folk must have hands that are huge. Mine are 3 and 3 quarter inches wide and 10 inch long,if you add the wrist as above. Does anyone really have 9 inch wide hands?


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Have any of you tipped the bin 'persons'(PC hat on) this Christmas?


No, they're only doing half the job.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> No, they're only doing half the job.


There are 16 flats on this square. We all have 3 bins each. My paper and cardboard bin is the same size as my general rubbish bin.but my paper recycling barely covers the bottom of the bin. You'd think there'd be say one card and paper bin for every 4 flats,not one each. I don't think they've done their time and motion study correctly.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> There are 16 flats on this square. We all have 3 bins each. My paper and cardboard bin is the same size as my general rubbish bin.but my paper recycling barely covers the bottom of the bin. You'd think there'd be say one card and paper bin for every 4 flats,not one each. I don't think they've done their time and motion study correctly.


More motion with less time for it.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Dec 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> ^^^^^^ + 1
> 
> Ref @MikeG s comments regarding peoples Bin regimes.



oi, nob off and stick your own bins out...


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> I'm beginning to lose whatever interest I might ever have had in people's bin regimes. We've done this to death.



As it's panto season:

_"Oh, no we haven't..."_



Accy cyclist said:


> Do you mean it's *bin* done a lot before?



No, he thinks it's a _load of Rubbish..._

Or that we're _recycling _old ideas...

But it's not a problem, he can always _skip _those posts...

Okay, I'm going.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Am i missing something here? I'm after buying some gloves and would like the right size. I think their size chart might be wrong.
> 
> View attachment 443295
> 
> ...




I'd need 10s tho id probably need 10.5 on that ,its circumference Accy


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Dec 2018)

Louise Minchin is back!!
All's well in the world...


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2018)

Last day of work before Christmas


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> That sounds like the kind my son gets.
> I don't think he gets many though. He had a lot in his late teens.



Mine started after being ill in 03.


----------



## MikeG (21 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> .......... Does anyone really have 9 inch wide hands?



Mine are 10".


----------



## MikeG (21 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> As it's panto season:
> 
> _"Oh, no we haven't..."......._



Don't you start. We had enough of that from the clowns in parliament the other day, in the most cringe-worthy PMQs for many a long year.


----------



## MikeG (21 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Have any of you tipped the bin 'persons'(PC hat on) this Christmas?



That's not PC here, that's actuality. One of the bin people on our route is female, and 2 or 3 of the staff at the local recycling centre are too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> That's not PC here, that's actuality. One of the bin people on our route is female, and 2 or 3 of the staff at the local recycling centre are too.



As of last year there is now a training course for Binpersons locally. I think the idea is that they can start as bin men but have the option to at least get to middle management.

Never seen a female binperson yet.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Last day of work before Christmas



Me too 4.5 he shift woo' hoo


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 Dec 2018)

Ooooh. Ive just been banned from the Guy Martin thread.

I think this is the first time I’ve been banned from a thread.

I shall go and sit in the corner for the rest of the day.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Mine are 10".


Were you a wicket keeper.


----------



## MikeG (21 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Were you a wicket keeper.



Yes.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> Mine started after being ill in 03.


I think mine came in a similar way but some time after. I didn't know what they were at first, seeing a rainbow halo around around objects which gradually became worse. No headaches just feeling tired.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2018)

It is a grey windy morning here. I'd better get moving.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It is a grey windy morning here. I'd better get moving.



Same here, wet and miserable early on now sunny and a good breeze


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> oi, nob off and stick your own bins out...



i'm aware that may come over wrong. I never meant to aim anything at you.


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2018)

It's all kicked off at work. Was going to lunch with some colleagues, but 'someone' has invited themselves and some bosses along. We're now hastily looking for somewhere else to go to lunch, as one of the team has resigned and one isn't having their contract reviewed, so we don't want lunch with said 'bosses'. 

Last day and all eh. Time to start looking for a new job methinks.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Am i missing something here? I'm after buying some gloves and would like the right size. I think their size chart might be wrong.
> 
> View attachment 443295
> 
> ...


9 & 93/4 here.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> 9 & 93/4 here.



Inch wide hands ?!!!! Could be a Yorkshire thing maybe?


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Inch wide hand?!!!! Could be a Yorkshire thing maybe?


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2018)

10", according measuring tape. Catcher, in baseball.


----------



## Slioch (21 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Am i missing something here? I'm after buying some gloves and would like the right size. I think their size chart might be wrong.
> 
> View attachment 443295
> 
> ...



I can't believe I've just spent 15 minutes searching for a tape measure to reply to this thread...

Mine are 9 inches.


----------



## Slioch (21 Dec 2018)

Just finished wrapping all my Xmas pressies, and I'm feeling smug. I'm normally a "leave it till Xmas Eve and who's used all the blooming sellotape" kind of guy.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> It'll probably be vile. The cake I mean.





perplexed said:


> It'll probably be vile. The cake I mean.



It was an 'interesting' flavour, not to my taste.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> Louise Minchin is back!!
> All's well in the world...



Wonder why she was away for so long


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Dec 2018)

Slioch said:


> I can't believe I've just spent 15 minutes searching for a tape measure to reply to this thread...
> 
> Mine are 9 inches.


Wide,or long?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2018)

So, anyway, can a hand be a foot?


----------



## mybike (21 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Only two days until bin day for me. blue lidded recycling one for me this week.



Bin day (topped up with bubble wrap), bin emptied, bin back in place.

I have further to walk to the kerb than those opposite.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2018)

Slioch said:


> I can't believe I've just spent 15 minutes searching for a tape measure to reply to this thread...
> 
> Mine are 9 inches.


Both of them!!


----------



## Slioch (21 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Wide,or long?



Arrgh!
Wide. I didn't measure length. Was I supposed to?


----------



## Slioch (21 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Both of them!!



Yes, they were both the same.
I see yours were quite different circumferences though? Did you have an unfortunate accident involving a steamroller when you were a child or something?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 Dec 2018)

Slioch said:


> Just finished wrapping all my Xmas pressies, and I'm feeling smug. I'm normally a "leave it till Xmas Eve and who's used all the blooming sellotape" kind of guy.



Real men leave it until Christmas Day morning when only petrol stations are open.

Hope they’ve got some Ferrero Rocher left as I think the misses will get a bit crinkly lipped if she gets BBQ Briquettes again this year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2018)

My sellotape is too old to stick properly. It can't be much more than 6 years old.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My sellotape is too old to stick properly. It can't be much more than 6 years old.


Been stored in the light. That or it was really cheap stuff to begin with.
I've some from 30 years ago that still sticks. Six years is nothing.


----------



## booze and cake (21 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, anyway, can a hand be a foot?



I'm guessing something to do with opposable thumbs. I thought only hands could be used for tools, a chimp would therefore have 4 hands would it? If we do a handstand we call it walking on our hands. But then you see amputees who can do amazing things with their feet, so do their feet become hands when they can do skilled things with them? So in summary, I've got no idea really



deptfordmarmoset said:


> My sellotape is too old to stick properly. It can't be much more than 6 years old.



And it appears someone has not done much present wrapping over the last 6 years


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Been stored in the light. That or it was really cheap stuff to begin with.
> I've some from 30 years ago that still sticks. Six years is nothing.


It could well have been Poundland....


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2018)

Can't move - just been out for comfort food at a local pub. Big burger and chips. Stuffed... and I didn't have alcohol.


----------



## Slioch (21 Dec 2018)

Just been to the local supermarket to get some bits for the weekend. It was like a scene from a zombie apocalypse movie. Anybody would think society was in a meltdown the way people were carrying on.
Be careful out there today folks!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Dec 2018)

We went to the supermarket earlier. Everyone’s trying to get a parking space. I see a car reverse out of a space about 10 car lengths away from my position so I drive forward. A woman walks across pushing her trolley. She pushes the trolley into the empty space and proceeds to empty the trolley into the bag seat of her car adjacent to the empty space rather than using the boot and not blocking the free space. She takes her time about it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2018)

Hooray...


I survived the Christmas party... Beautiful Daughter basically stole the show so she got the attention, which she loves, and I scooped her up when people looked bored.
We're getting hoodies with the organisation's Logo on it, which I'm pretty chuffed about.
The Chief found time to sign the translated reference I'd sent him.

I managed to print off most of the stuff for my CV at work.

Beautiful Daughter just stayed awake on the Xtracycle and is now sleeping like she's been sandbagged.
I get some introvert time before everyone else turns up.
I've found some chocolate I didn't know I had.

On the other side of the coin:


Beautiful daughter has hidden my glasses-cleaning cloth so everything is slightly blurry.
The chocolate has nuts.


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Dec 2018)

Somebody crashed into my car yesterday and drove off. Bummer!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> Somebody crashed into my car yesterday and drove off. Bummer!



Grrrrr... A 'like' wouldn't be appropriate for that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hooray...
> 
> 
> I survived the Christmas party... Beautiful Daughter basically stole the show so she got the attention, which she loves, and I scooped her up when people looked bored.
> ...



Forgot the important one:

Was able to cycle in and back most of the way without the apocalyptic weather that was promised, so didn't get soaked or blown off the bike.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Forgot the important one:
> 
> Was able to cycle in and back most of the way without the apocalyptic weather that was promised, so didn't get soaked or blown off the bike.


That wasn't on the books.


----------



## postman (21 Dec 2018)

That was loud a helicopter just went over the house.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Wonder why she was away for so long


I think some of the time might have been recovering from that extreme triathlon which she took part in. 17 + hours .


----------



## postman (21 Dec 2018)

Well i have seen all my Christmas dvds,and it's joint first place The Muppets and Alastair Sim in Scrooge,i watched the coloured version this year,one pound from ebay a News Of The World freebie.


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> Somebody crashed into my car yesterday and drove off. Bummer!



Grrr


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2018)

Escaped. Quick raid of the supermarket, and I'm home.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2018)

Homemade Thai Chilli Chicken Rice for lunch.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> We went to the supermarket earlier. Everyone’s trying to get a parking space. I see a car reverse out of a space about 10 car lengths away from my position so I drive forward. A woman walks across pushing her trolley. She pushes the trolley into the empty space and proceeds to empty the trolley into the bag seat of her car adjacent to the empty space rather than using the boot and not blocking the free space. She takes her time about it.



We were in the local supermarket by nine this morning, it was busy but not bonkers busy. Drove into town to use our usual car park but it was full and there was a queue, there was a fella stood beside the car park full sign and every time a car left he waved a car in.We drove out of town and used the parking in the little road that runs alongside the ring road and walked in.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 Dec 2018)

What I cant understand is why the Supermarkets get so busy at this time of year.

Most people do a weekly shop. Christmas just involves putting some extra stuff in your trolley. No excuse for the total carnage I witnessed at Tesco Peterborough this afternoon.

Don’t people eat for the rest of the year?


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2018)

Watching "Arthur Christmas". Great Movie.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Wonder why she was away for so long



I think she was training and doing a Tri-Athlon


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I think some of the time might have been recovering from that extreme triathlon which she took part in. 17 + hours .


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Dec 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> What I cant understand is why the Supermarkets get so busy at this time of year.
> 
> Most people do a weekly shop. Christmas just involves putting some extra stuff in your trolley. No excuse for the total carnage I witnessed at Tesco Peterborough this afternoon.
> 
> Don’t people eat for the rest of the year?



Crazy isn't it


----------



## mybike (21 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Last day of work before Christmas



What is this 'work'?

In other news, the clock is now up and ticking, the barometer is up and a new cupboard is completed but requires a safety strap affixed to the wall.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2018)

Slioch said:


> I can't believe I've just spent 15 minutes searching for a tape measure to reply to this thread...
> 
> Mine are 9 inches.


I get the free paper ones at TJ Maxx, by clothing.


----------



## MikeG (21 Dec 2018)

@classic33 I need to know whether flight FR2613 is going to arrive at Stansted on time this evening. What do you know?


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> @classic33 I need to know whether flight FR2613 is going to arrive at Stansted on time this evening. What do you know?


This and that. 

Showing as on time, Arrival: 9:25 PM.
RyanAir!!
Also showing as SCHEDULED TO ARRIVE IN 1 HOUR 9 MINUTES


----------



## MikeG (21 Dec 2018)

Yes, that's what I was seeing too. Thanks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> What I cant understand is why the Supermarkets get so busy at this time of year.
> 
> Most people do a weekly shop. Christmas just involves putting some extra stuff in your trolley. No excuse for the total carnage I witnessed at Tesco Peterborough this afternoon.
> 
> Don’t people eat for the rest of the year?


I've really noticed the most sociopathic driving this year, frightening in the car, terrifying on the bike. Good cheer hasn't arrived on the roads yet.


----------



## MikeG (21 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> This and that.
> 
> Showing as on time, Arrival: 9:25 PM.
> RyanAir!!
> Also showing as SCHEDULED TO ARRIVE IN 1 HOUR 9 MINUTES



Damn. They're now saying arriving half an hour early. That's a pain.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Damn. They're now saying arriving half an hour early. That's a pain.


The second time was half an hour earlier.


----------



## MikeG (21 Dec 2018)

No, no. The second time was half an hour earlier than the first, but only quarter of an hour ahead of schedule. It's now arriving half an hour ahead of schedule, in about 4 minutes time.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2018)

It got here!!


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Dec 2018)

Accy cyclist said:


> Have any of you tipped the bin 'persons'(PC hat on) this Christmas?


Nope. I'll start tipping them again when they come and fetch the bin and return it, rather than me having to wheel it to the pavement and collect it afterwards from some random location they decide to leave it in.
Even if I wanted to tip them I probably wouldn't be fast enough to catch them as they race down the road.


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Dec 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Ooooh. Ive just been banned from the Guy Martin thread.
> 
> I think this is the first time I’ve been banned from a thread.
> 
> I shall go and sit in the corner for the rest of the day.


I've never been banned from a thread but I've just banned myself from posting in the jokes thread. I don't think my sense of humour is shared by the mods here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> I've never been banned from a thread but I've just banned myself from posting in the jokes thread. I don't think my sense of humour is shared by the mods here.


The thing about a sense of humour is you can do whatever you do and laugh about it afterwards.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


>


She showed her medal on breakfast tv this morning. She was very proud of it . She managed to complete it in just under the maximum time allowed. 
I think she had to swim a certain distance and then a 100+ mile cycle ride and then a marathon !


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

I keep getting calls from Washington, D.C..


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I keep getting calls from Washington, D.C..


A call from The Man??!


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> A call from The Man??!


Uncle?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2018)

I've stuffed my SPD shoes with newspaper so they dry in the right shape after last night's torrential downpour for the entire 50 minutes of my commute home..


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> A call from The Man??!


I know it's not the White House. Probably some phone bank for a primary candidate. I think Democratic presidential events start in June.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Uncle?


United Network Command (for) Law (and) Enforcement.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I know it's not the White House. Probably some phone bank for a primary candidate. I think Democratic presidential events start in June.


Play a pre-recorded message back as your answerphone. Someone like the CIA or Department of Homeland Security.

Should stop them calling.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

Unless it's them calling.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Unless it's them calling.


Internal number.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2018)

Time to get clipped in and get some miles done


----------



## raleighnut (22 Dec 2018)

I've got to go up into the attic to get the Chrimble stuff down later, can't do it tomorrow cos I'm at a family lunch thingy and leaving it til Monday wouldn't sit well with management.

On the plus side we had 10 sacks of logs delivered last evening so the woodburner is good to go over the festive period.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Dec 2018)

I've got to go to Sainsbury's and M&S starting ain about a hr and a half..
Wish me luck


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2018)

I'm in MK Shopping Centre


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I know it's not the White House. Probably some phone bank for a primary candidate. I think Democratic presidential events start in June.


Do the undemocratic ones start much earlier ?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2018)

Morning, it isn't raining at the moment !

I keep forgetting what day it is !


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> She showed her medal on breakfast tv this morning. She was very proud of it . She managed to complete it in just under the maximum time allowed.
> I think she had to swim a certain distance and then a 100+ mile cycle ride and then a marathon !



Awesome and crazy but what an achievement


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it isn't raining at the moment !
> 
> I keep forgetting what day it is !



Sunny here today


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> I've stuffed my SPD shoes with newspaper so they dry in the right shape after last night's torrential downpour for the entire 50 minutes of my commute home..



Top tip: I leave a tea bag in each of my winter commuting boots (when not being worn, obviously) which seems to prevent any mildew odours building up due to constant soakings.

This has the added benefit of providing a ‘special tea bag’ when making a brew at work for someone who’s hacked you off.

Of course, that last bit is not true. I never make the brews at work.


----------



## Milzy (22 Dec 2018)

Having a poop before cleaning the house.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> I've got to go to Sainsbury's and M&S starting ain about a hr and a half..
> Wish me luck



Hmmm.. I’m just about to meet some buddies at the Ferrari Cafe for a Mega breakfast followed by an afternoon session in the Brewery Tap. 

I dont think I’d swap days with you.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Dec 2018)

Milzy said:


> Having a poop before cleaning the house.



Too much information.


----------



## screenman (22 Dec 2018)

Outside of Ann Summers is not a good place to wait for someone. I am getting some odd looks.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Dec 2018)

Sat in Nice Pie eating cake and drinking tea


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> I've got to go to Sainsbury's and M&S starting ain about a hr and a half..
> Wish me luck


You poor poor thing. My deepest sympathies.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Top tip: I leave a tea bag in each of my winter commuting boots (when not being worn, obviously) which seems to prevent any mildew odours building up due to constant soakings.
> 
> This has the added benefit of providing a ‘special tea bag’ when making a brew at work for someone who’s hacked you off.
> 
> Of course, that last bit is not true. I never make the brews at work.


As we're having a bonkers things to do with tea morning, I just managed to put a scoop of tea leaves into the aeropress coffee maker. Interesting....


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Dec 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Hmmm.. I’m just about to meet some buddies at the Ferrari Cafe for a Mega breakfast followed by an afternoon session in the Brewery Tap.
> 
> I dont think I’d swap days with you.




Not been in Ferraris cafe for yrs..hope its still as good as it was.
Have a good day The Tap is a good starting point


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Dec 2018)

All done woo' hoo ,not too bad actually.

I may go turn a wheel as its mild and quite nice out


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning, it isn't raining at the moment !
> 
> I keep forgetting what day it is !


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You poor poor thing. My deepest sympathies.




cheers mate..it's not easy being a doormat


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2018)

There must be an awful lot of fit people in my town going by the number of fitness centres that have opened up !


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> There must be an awful lot of fit people in my town going by the number of fitness centres that have opened up !


Three near, less than 50 yards away, from the local ambulance station.


----------



## perplexed (22 Dec 2018)

Part of the sole of my wife's left shoe has come adrift.

We'll go to get it repaired.


----------



## mybike (22 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I get the free paper ones at TJ Maxx, by clothing.



Hands?

Mine are 3 1/4 " BTW


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2018)

I think it must have rained whilst my back was turned !


----------



## mybike (22 Dec 2018)

Anyone know what parking is like in Nantwich today?


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2018)

This morning I've cleaned the car, I did the interior yesterday afternoon, finished off this morning washing down the exterior.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> This morning I've cleaned the car, I did the interior yesterday afternoon, finished off this morning washing the exterior.


It'll chuck it down now!


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> It'll chuck it down now!


I find that it's best to wash the car when its raining!


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Internal number.


They know where my phone is. Actually, one knows where my phone is, the other knows where _your_ phone is.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

Slioch said:


> I can't believe I've just spent 15 minutes searching for a tape measure to reply to this thread...
> 
> Mine are 9 inches.





mybike said:


> Hands?
> 
> Mine are 3 1/4 " BTW


No, I was replying to @Slioch , searching for a tape measure. I have no idea why it's TK Maxx in G.B., and TJ Maxx in the States. Aldi Nord is also called Trader Joes's in the States. FNAR.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

BTW, TK Maxx comes up as an error in spell checker.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2018)

Juice and rum go together very well as a picker-upper when feeling under the weather, much better than benylin.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, I was replying to @Slioch , searching for a tape measure. *I have no idea why it's TK Maxx in G.B., and TJ Maxx in the States. *Aldi Nord is also called Trader Joes's in the States. FNAR.


Probably because there was a chain called TJ Hughes in the UK.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Do the undemocratic ones start much earlier ?


No, the undemocratic ones are unnecessary, as they have the sitting president, and it's his prerogative to run again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> There must be an awful lot of fit people in my town going by the number of fitness centres that have opened up !


Got to do something with all those empty malls and shopping centers. We had a J.C. Penney entirely become a gym. In our mall, only Kohl's is left, of five anchor stores. Gone are Sears, Bergners/Bon Ton, J.C. Penney, and Macy's. Sears and J.C. Penney had been there since the sixties.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> This morning I've cleaned the car, I did the interior yesterday afternoon, finished off this morning washing down the exterior.





Illaveago said:


> I find that it's best to wash the car when its raining!


People clean cars! You'll tell me next people clean their bikes.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2018)

Phaeton said:


> People clean cars! You'll tell me next people clean their bikes.



I cleaned my bike earlier in the week, cars mucky again, we're over the garden centre in Countesthorpe for lunch.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

Facebook keeps telling me to get my U.K. pension plan seen to.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> They know where my phone is. Actually, one knows where my phone is, the other knows where* your phone* is.


Which one?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

All three.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

There is a panther (mountain lion) about twenty miles away, at last report.
Maybe I should get my slingshot and some acorns out.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> There is a panther (mountain lion) about twenty miles away, at last report.
> Maybe I should get my slingshot and some acorns out.


Put a saucer of milk out, you might see it...


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> All three.


My phone thinks it's in Sussex, some 200 miles from here.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> My phone thinks it's in Sussex, some 200 miles from here.


I wouldn't rely on it as a navigation device if I were you! You never know where you'll end up


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2018)

I've made myself some rose tinted glasses! I've used the red plastic wrappers off some strawberry Quality Streets!


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've made myself some rose tinted glasses! I've used the red plastic wrappers off some strawberry Quality Streets!


Don't like seeing raw turkey.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Dec 2018)

What a lovely bike ride, glorious mud

My wife was not happy at seeing me come home after cleaning the kitchen floor..she needs to learn meditation I think


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> It'll chuck it down now!



It's been a lovely sunny afternoon here, but our drive over to Countersthorpe was through the little lanes I cycle, cars now as dirty as it was before I cleaned it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2018)

Beautiful Wife's Present (Ordered a long time ago) arrived today.

Domestic harmony is restored.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Wife's Present (Ordered a long time ago) arrived today.
> 
> Domestic harmony is restored.



It's awesome when you get it right..


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Dec 2018)

Yesterday, I went to Asda (for fresh produce, bread and one or two other items). Today I’ve been to Morrison’s (for what Asda had run out of yesterday), Co-Op and Tesco (for vanilla extract (which Co-Op didn’t have hence the trip to Tesco) and plain flour because my wife and daughter have been baking. Extensively.). 

I never want to see another supermarket again. In fact, I may go back to home delivery despite short expiration dates.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2018)

We will be going to Sainsburys tomorrow morning, then locking the front door and doing whatever we damn well please


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We will be going to Sainsburys tomorrow morning, then locking the front door and doing whatever we damn well please


A like for the second part of your plan.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We will be going to Sainsburys tomorrow morning, then locking the front door and doing whatever we damn well please




Go early sweetie..its going to be shopping apocalypse


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Don't like seeing raw turkey.


Try closing your eyes .


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Don't like seeing raw turkey.



Raw is the natural state of a Turkey, to be fair.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> It's awesome when you get it right..



Getting it right is a bit too much to ask for in my experience. I generally hope not to get it too wrong too often.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Dec 2018)

The low-charge light on my Aldi front Cree light has just started flashing... 83 days after it was unboxed!


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> Go early sweetie..its going to be shopping apocalypse



We intend to go early, don't need much so on theory it should be straight forward


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2018)

I am tucked up on the sofa with a blanket and some chocolate. I have been unwell for the past ten days. 

Christmas will be very quiet, just how I like it. Two cats, some chocolate, some alcohol, and a comfy sofa with added blanket. That's me sorted for the next few days.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Try closing your eyes .


Makes gutting and cleaning harder.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Makes gutting and cleaning harder.


Catching them too.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Catching them too.


Easy enough whilst there's a few of them, less room for them to move.


----------



## roadrash (22 Dec 2018)

That's one thing I don't miss now I am no longer butchering,...... dressing fekin turkeys


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've made myself some rose tinted glasses! I've used the red plastic wrappers off some strawberry Quality Streets!



Can I borrow them for when Swindon Town play?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Easy enough whilst there's a few of them, less room for them to move.



The idea of you wearing a blindfold in a room full of Turkeys, swinging a scythe randomly is an interesting one.


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2018)

Just sampled some pork and herb sausages from the local butcher and they were genuinely very nice


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2018)

I have just cleaned some muck from under the '.' key on my keyboard.

It works much better now.


----------



## perplexed (22 Dec 2018)

My wife's shoe has been repaired. For good measure, the other sole got done too. 

I had the right arm on my reading glasses tightened. But not in the same shop. The cobblers was about 20 yards away from the opticians, diagonally across the road. There is a slight incline up from the opticians to the cobblers.

The glasses were fixed whilst I waited. 
The shoes we had to call back for.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> The low-charge light on my Aldi front Cree light has just started flashing... 83 days after it was unboxed!


My experience as well, though mine came from Amazon.


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> I am tucked up on the sofa with a blanket and some chocolate. I have been unwell for the past ten days.
> 
> Christmas will be very quiet, just how I like it. Two cats, some chocolate, some alcohol, and a comfy sofa with added blanket. That's me sorted for the next few days.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2018)

I just got home from big box art supplies store and they were still blowing out old store brand merchandise for 50% off. A gouache paint set, a 9x12 watercolor paper pad, and a new palette later, I forgot what I went in for. Below $12, after all deals and discounts. I had lunch at a Chinese Buffet. The squid is awesome there.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I just got home from big box art supplies store and they were still blowing out old store brand merchandise for 50% off. A gouache paint set, a 9x12 watercolor paper pad, and a new palette later, I forgot what I went in for. Below $12, after all deals and discounts. I had lunch at a Chinese Buffet. The squid is awesome there.


A definite like for the squid.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> I am tucked up on the sofa with a blanket and some chocolate. I have been unwell for the past ten days.
> 
> Christmas will be very quiet, just how I like it. Two cats, some chocolate, some alcohol, and a comfy sofa with added blanket. That's me sorted for the next few days.


I hope you feel better soon.
Plenty of chin rubs help.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Makes gutting and cleaning harder.


Just look upon it as developing your dark room skill !  That is if you fancy developing film .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2018)

It looks dark and wet outside !


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Dec 2018)

I suspect the chinese person who manufactured the lights my neighbour across the road has strung around the outside of his bungalow thought they were for use in a discotheque, and so set the falshing modes accordingly.

Looks like I’ll have to spend Christmas with the blinds down to prevent a seizure.

I’m surprised my neighbour thinks that they’re christmassy, as he seems normal in all other respects.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I suspect the chinese person who manufactured the lights my neighbour across the road has strung around the outside of his bungalow thought they were for use in a discotheque, and so set the falshing modes accordingly.
> 
> Looks like I’ll have to spend Christmas with the blinds down to prevent a seizure.
> 
> I’m surprised my neighbour thinks that they’re christmassy, as he seems normal in all other respects.


Could you ask him to turn the flashing off ?

I suppose you can't get near to his house due to the flashing !


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> It looks dark and wet outside !



Same here, being invaded today by the little people so i wont be going anywhere.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Dec 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I suspect the chinese person who manufactured the lights my neighbour across the road has strung around the outside of his bungalow thought they were for use in a discotheque, and so set the falshing modes accordingly.
> 
> Looks like I’ll have to spend Christmas with the blinds down to prevent a seizure.
> 
> I’m surprised my neighbour thinks that they’re christmassy, as he seems normal in all other respects.




annoying aren't they.
fortunately i dont have any houses across the road from us ,just trees.
but next door but one has a spinning light show..its like a glitter ball


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Juice and rum go together very well as a picker-upper when feeling under the weather, much better than benylin.



Warm milk brandy and brown sugar. If you get the mix right you'll just forget your ill's.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2018)

Chucking it down here in Leicester. Still been out for 12 mile ride though 

Rest of the day is going to be a lazy one


----------



## MikeG (23 Dec 2018)

Today's tasks:

-homemade rat-trap
-3 oak panels with stopped chamfers
-tidy the workshop
-collect eldest daughter from the airport (hope "flight arrivals" is more accurate today).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2018)

Put the bin out for tomorrow.

@Lullabelle don't forget to put yours out!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2018)

I'm having a bit of a gripe! I'm watching a nature programme on BBC 2 and the narrator is whispering!  If I turn up the volume up the sound defects will become deafening! 
What I would like to say to the narrator is . " Oi! Speak up! The animals can't b****y hear you!"


----------



## fossyant (23 Dec 2018)

Horrible here - More tidying/cleaning for Xmas. Bathroom just been given a scrubbing.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2018)

Ray Mears is on tv at the moment.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Ray Mears is on tv at the moment.



Channel 4 for us on a Sunday morning, Brunch


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2018)

My wet detector has just asked to come in and show me how wet it is! 

He gave me some chin rubs as a thank you .


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Just look upon it as developing your dark room skill !  That is if you fancy developing film .


Colour or B&W?


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Today's tasks:
> 
> -homemade rat-trap
> -3 oak panels with stopped chamfers
> ...


You should have seen the time RyanAir were giving.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Put the bin out for tomorrow.
> 
> @Lullabelle don't forget to put yours out!



Thank you


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Dec 2018)

The amount of food bought had gone into over drive agai despite me reminding the wife not to spend any money

You would think there was some sort of apocalypse due and we were going to starve

It really is ridiculous as I say every year most of it will be wasted

The amount of cheese and the size of the gammon joint are a joke

Pisses me right off!


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2018)

Food shopping has been done, wasn't too bad. Sainsburys was packed still had the dawdlers completely unaware of everyone else and those who leave their trolleys in the middle of the isle and wander off


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> A definite like for the squid.


Very good there, fried properly. Also great walleye pike and the biggest frog legs I've seen. And the Chinese food is good also.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Warm milk brandy and brown sugar. If you get the mix right you'll just forget your ill's.



TVC definitely needs something, he has a full on Barry White going on,


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I suspect the chinese person who manufactured the lights my neighbour across the road has strung around the outside of his bungalow thought they were for use in a discotheque, and so set the falshing modes accordingly.
> 
> Looks like I’ll have to spend Christmas with the blinds down to prevent a seizure.
> 
> I’m surprised my neighbour thinks that they’re christmassy, as he seems normal in all other respects.


Is it flashing in time to music, or something? Some people near me have a house that flashes like that, and a little sign in the yard saying you can turn to a radio frequency and hear the Christmassy drivel the lights are flashing to.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Very good there, fried properly. Also great walleye pike and the biggest frog legs I've seen. And the Chinese food is good also.



It’s been almost 30 years since I ate frog’s legs. Never heard of walleye pike. Investigation to follow....


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> It’s been almost 30 years since I ate frog’s legs. Never heard of walleye pike. Investigation to follow....


A very tasty fish, found in deep fresh water, like the northern pike, or the sauger.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2018)

After lunch I will be having a long soak in the bath, hopefully it will help me to relax. Everything is done so chill out time, maybe a rum punch


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2018)

I'm making tomato soup.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2018)

My brain won't slow down and stop planning, I am on holiday and want to relax


----------



## MikeG (23 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Today's tasks:
> -homemade rat-trap..........



Completed. 

In the middle of the night this was going to be a multi-phase killing device, an inescapable death trap with everything but the big rolling ball from Raiders of the Lost Ark. In the cold light of day it has turned into a humane trap, and its eventual occupant can expect release into a local woodland, some distance from here so it can't find its way back.


----------



## MikeG (23 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm making tomato soup.



We've got plenty of fresh sage, if you need any.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> We've got plenty of fresh sage, if you need any.



Thanks, all made and consumed now


----------



## fossyant (23 Dec 2018)

Just did a quick shop - hmm, chaos. Need to do the shop for Boxing Day tomorrow, so it will be an early dart. We have 11 for Boxing Day.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Completed.
> 
> In the middle of the night this was going to be a multi-phase killing device, an inescapable death trap with everything but the big rolling ball from Raiders of the Lost Ark. In the cold light of day it has turned into a humane trap, and its eventual occupant can expect release into a local woodland, some distance from here so it can't find its way back.



It’ll probably beat you home.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Dec 2018)

Dustbin and recycling out ready for tomorrow


----------



## Slioch (23 Dec 2018)

Currently barred from the downstairs of the house as Mrs S is wrapping my pressies, so I'm being forced play COD4 on the old PC upstairs and mess about on here. I have a can of lager with me to take the edge off things.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2018)

I have been to the store, and bought a ham, a beef roast, and 2 Cornish hens. I also have some vegetarian burgers for lunches, as I'm off through Wednesday. Then I go back for Thursday and Friday and am off again until Thursday.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Completed.
> 
> In the middle of the night this was going to be a multi-phase killing device, an inescapable death trap with everything but the big rolling ball from Raiders of the Lost Ark. In the cold light of day it has turned into a humane trap, and its eventual occupant can expect release into a local woodland, some distance from here so it can't find its way back.


You just need it wired to the mains. Where once inside the weight of the rat pushes the plates into contact. Giving you almost instant fried rat.


----------



## MikeG (23 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> You just need it wired to the mains. Where once inside the weight of the rat pushes the plates into contact. Giving you almost instant fried rat.



With my state of the art consumer unit? No way. All that would have achieved is that the electric supply would have tripped out.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> With my state of the art consumer unit? No way. All that would have achieved is that the electric supply would have tripped out.


3amp fuse on the plug, 5 as a maximum. Plug fuse blows first, and nothing else.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2018)

Is the International Spice Station going over tomorrow ?


----------



## MikeG (23 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> 3amp fuse on the plug, 5 as a maximum. Plug fuse blows first, and nothing else.



No way is any fuse blowing before the circuit breakers trip. Those things are soooooooo sensitive these days.


----------



## MikeG (23 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is the International Spice Station going over tomorrow ?



If it is, I'll have cinnamon, thanks. You can never have too much cinnamon.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> If it is, I'll have cinnamon, thanks. You can never have too much cinnamon.



Will you be taking the cinnamon challenge?


View: https://youtu.be/eNBJ_5XaOYM


----------



## slowmotion (23 Dec 2018)

The bathroom here has an IR sensor that controls the lights. I get plunged into darkness every ninety seconds, and can only remedy it by enthusiastically waving my foot about.
I'm getting quite fit.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Sitting on a bathroom floor reading about melanistic leopards while drinking a bottle of Kingfisher Premium.





slowmotion said:


> The bathroom here has an IR sensor that controls the lights. I get plunged into darkness every ninety seconds, and can only remedy it by enthusiastically waving my foot about.
> I'm getting quite fit.



Are you hiding from someone?


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Are you hiding from someone?


Waiting on "Mousey Fecker" to appear.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Are you hiding from someone?


Whole teams of psychiatrists have been working on that, dear boy.


----------



## perplexed (23 Dec 2018)

Blue bin out

We've just used up a bottle of Malibu in a fried banana pudding recipe. 

Sombody gave the Malibu to us in 1996.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2018)

I'm back folks 

Unexpected probs - can't be helped. Anyways, back on the straight and level.

But I did go yellow stickering in Tesco today, and I just put the xmas tree up.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm back folks
> *
> Unexpected probs - can't be helped. Anyways, back on the straight and level.
> *
> But I did go yellow stickering in Tesco today, and I just put the xmas tree up.


You've been flying models?


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> You've been flying models?



Alas not LOL

I'm lousy when it comes to RC stuff. Although I have a very nice Jaguar XJR-9 RC car.


----------



## alicat (24 Dec 2018)

Two pieces of news that might not quite meet the threshold.

1. The adverts at the top of the screen are now in Arabic. 

2. The books that I left at Doha Airport on the way to Thailand were handed in and I thought to enquire about them on my return trip. Phew! No need to reimburse Staffs Libraries for the missing guidebook.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2018)

Morning! The chances of spotting the Spice Station from here look pretty slim as it looks overcast.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm back folks
> 
> Unexpected probs - can't be helped. Anyways, back on the straight and level.
> 
> But I did go yellow stickering in Tesco today, and I just put the xmas tree up.


back!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm back folks
> 
> Unexpected probs - can't be helped. Anyways, back on the straight and level.
> 
> But I did go yellow stickering in Tesco today, and I just put the xmas tree up.



Anyone who finishes putting their tree up on Christmas Eve is a hero in my book. 

Although you must have been tempted to get the chainsaw out and chop it up?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2018)

Oh dear! Krakatoa is playing up!


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Dec 2018)

No shopping today, bike ride with my dear lady planned.
weather is ok too.

green bin just emptied


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2018)

Esslingen office reports:

Plastic bin emptied at 06:47 local time...

Message ends.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2018)

I was wide awake before 6.30, my body clock was waiting for the Monday morning alarm


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2018)

Bin news from the south east. There will be no change to collection schedules over the festive period.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2018)

A bit crisp outside this morning, will need to wrap up very well when we go out for a walk.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I was wide awake before 6.30, my body clock was waiting for the Monday morning alarm



I'm not the best sleeper, I see 4am every day no matter how late I go to bed, I'm normally able to get back to sleep for a bit though.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Bin news from the south east. There will be no change to collection schedules over the festive period.



Revised bin news, just checked the leaflet again and off course Tuesday and Wednesday have changed. Who would be emptying bins on Christmas day?


----------



## MikeG (24 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear! Krakatoa is playing up!



Krakatoa, contrary to Hollywood and popular opinion, is west of Java.


----------



## Katherine (24 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> I'm back folks
> 
> Unexpected probs - can't be helped. Anyways, back on the straight and level.
> 
> But I did go yellow stickering in Tesco today, and I just put the xmas tree up.



 Good to see you back.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm not the best sleeper, I see 4am every day no matter how late I go to bed, I'm normally able to get back to sleep for a bit though.



It wasn't a late night but sleep has been illusive lately with so much going on so I am hoping for a lie-in at some point


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2018)

Having a very lazy day, been for a short walk to Tesco, watered some plants, did a bit of dusting. Plenty of time, no rush to do anything.


----------



## perplexed (24 Dec 2018)

Blue bin was emptied around 17 minutes ago and I've just heard the coffee machine click off.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2018)

No idea if our bin has been emptied. I left the house at 05:30 to ride into work. Roads were very empty.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear! Krakatoa is playing up!


Since July.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> Blue bin was emptied around 17 minutes ago and I've just heard the coffee machine click off.


Your bin decided to make itself a coffee!


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No idea if our bin has been emptied. I left the house at 05:30 to ride into work. Roads were very empty.



We went out for a walk earlier, the roads are quieter than expected.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Dec 2018)

Just passed the big Asda at Owlcotes - car park looks full and dismayed drivers are circling like sharks looking for spaces.


----------



## colly (24 Dec 2018)

Local Lidl..8am....... me, two others and the staff........Christmas shopping is just murder.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Dec 2018)

Just had a lovely long walk with mrs Lon.
What a super nice day, walking past the local Tesco ,not that busy at all


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2018)

I just waterproofed my hat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2018)

That means it's going to be dry this Christmas.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2018)

In other news I'm having a coffee in Portsmouth Ferry terminal. I've got a little Christmas cruise to negotiate.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2018)

The day I have long dreaded has arrived. I must show Mrs. GA where the Cheese and Crackers Shoppe is.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2018)

http://crackerscheese.com


----------



## Threevok (24 Dec 2018)

Finishing work at 1:30


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> The day I have long dreaded has arrived. I must show Mrs. GA where the Cheese and Crackers Shoppe is.





Gravity Aided said:


> http://crackerscheese.com


Not that hard!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2018)

It's tucked away in a strip mall, in a busy section of road, with a lot of other things going on like the bird feeder outfitter, who has a lot of pinwheels and other yard ornaments in front of the store. Only people who like truly fresh seafood know where it is. They also have great salami. But it's not some place you would notice. Sales staff is very so-so, by my opinion.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That means it's going to be dry this Christmas.



You're welcome.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2018)

Beautiful daughter has landed herself a place in the village Christmas nativity as 'Littlest Angel' which is great, but it means I have to go and watch. This is also fine (although a little painful at times for someone who used to write for theatre), but the problem is I'll have to watch it with the rest of the village. 

Our village church has a capacity of about 250 people but I'm convinced that for the Nativity something Tardis-like happens and about 57329 people turn up. This means _socialising_. Again. With _lots of people_. Again.

One day I'm going to spend Christmas in a hermitage. On top of a mountain. On an island.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful daughter has landed herself a place in the village Christmas nativity as 'Littlest Angel' which is great, but it means I have to go and watch. This is also fine (although a little painful at times for someone who used to write for theatre), but the problem is I'll have to watch it with the rest of the village.
> 
> Our village church has a capacity of about 250 people but I'm convinced that for the Nativity something Tardis-like happens and about 57329 people turn up. This means _socialising_. Again. With _lots of people_. Again.
> 
> One day I'm going to spend Christmas in a hermitage. On top of a mountain. On an island.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_Island


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2018)

Our dustbin has just been emptied.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Our dustbin has just been emptied.


Just in time to leave roomroom the Christmas wrapping papers and cartons and bottles.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just in time to leave roomroom the Christmas wrapping papers and cartons and bottles.



We have plenty of recycling bags for that sort of thing, plus there won't be much to throw away tomorrow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2018)

I appear to have just typed roomroom. My proofreading skills need refreshing.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> The day I have long dreaded has arrived. I must show Mrs. GA where the Cheese and Crackers Shoppe is.



I had cheese and crackers for breakfast this morning. Wheaten crackers which were excellent and a very strong cheddar and some soft citrusy goats cheese.


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2018)

As expected, the flapping has started with MIL - joy !


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just waterproofed my hat.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> That means it's going to be dry this Christmas.





Andy in Germany said:


> You're welcome.



Actually scratch that: I just cleaned my bikes, so that will cancel out the waterproofing and it'll pish it down for the week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> As expected, the flapping has started with MIL - joy !



"Flapping"? I got "MIL" after a bit of thought...


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> "Flapping"? I got "MIL" after a bit of thought...



Despite offering help a few days ago, we've had the SIL and MIL panicking about getting mum, presents and a commode to other SIL's house. Give me strength. 
I was asked to take them round, so get up ready to go, to find none of the SIL's are in, and neither is MIL, so what's the ruddy panic.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Despite offering help a few days ago, we've had the SIL and MIL panicking about getting mum, presents and a commode to other SIL's house. Give me strength.
> I was asked to take them round, so get up ready to go, to find none of the SIL's are in, and neither is MIL, so what's the ruddy panic.



Ah, yes I remember the story now. Dontcha love Christmas?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful daughter has landed herself a place in the village Christmas nativity as 'Littlest Angel' which is great, but it means I have to go and watch. This is also fine (although a little painful at times for someone who used to write for theatre), but the problem is I'll have to watch it with the rest of the village.
> 
> Our village church has a capacity of about 250 people but I'm convinced that for the Nativity something Tardis-like happens and about 57329 people turn up. This means _socialising_. Again. With _lots of people_. Again.
> 
> One day I'm going to spend Christmas in a hermitage. On top of a mountain. On an island.



Survived.

It has to be said that Beautiful Daughter was very cute as 'Littlest Angel' Especially as she was about waist high on all the others, and when she jumped down from the area around the altar she vanished behind the front pew...

Also, I realised that if I legged it to the church hall to collect her quickly it means I missed all the socialising afterwards...


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2018)

MIL back home - are you coming round to take presents. No was the answer. Sort it tomorrow !


----------



## colly (24 Dec 2018)

Christmas Eve ? Really? Right................now where is my list of presents to buy?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> MIL back home - are you coming round to take presents. No was the answer. Sort it tomorrow !



One major advantage of marrying a Japanese: Inlaws are several thousand K's away. This is never more appreciated than Christmas.

Don't misunderstand me: lovely people, but it's one pressure I can do without.


----------



## tyred (24 Dec 2018)

I can't decide how many segments of Terry's chocolate orange represent one portion


----------



## MikeG (24 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Today's tasks:
> -3 oak panels with stopped chamfers.........



Completed and fitted:












Now, time to sort the christmas shopping.........


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2018)

The wine from the company this year is cheap South African pop


----------



## MikeG (24 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> The wine from the company this year is cheap South African pop



Some of that cheap SA pop can be rather tasty, Lullabelle. Don't write it off until you've tried it.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2018)

One more sleep


----------



## MikeG (24 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> One more sleep



Obviously someone who doesn't suffer from insomnia.......  Christmas is probably 2 or 3 sleeps away for my wife.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2018)

Tesco Mobile has just welcomed me to Italy. Has it moved into the English Channel?


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2018)

tyred said:


> I can't decide how many segments of Terry's chocolate orange represent one portion



The answer to this question is important, we've got three of them in the house. Today we've worked our way through a box of chocolates and started the mince pies, we've done well with the mince pies this year, our son and granddaughter visited Sunday and didn't spot them.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> The answer to this question is important, we've got three of them in the house. Today we've worked our way through a box of chocolates and started the mince pies, we've done well with the mince pies this year, our son and granddaughter visited Sunday and didn't spot them.


It's illegal to eat mince pies on Christmas Day!!
They'll have you, using what you posted as evidence, against you.


----------



## Slioch (24 Dec 2018)

Oh dear.
Following an enjoyable evening in the local hostelry, Mrs S has peaked too early and is slightly over-refreshed. She is now snoring gently under her blanket on the couch, leaving me up to my own devices.
I'm going to spend my free time wisely, listening to some of the recommendations posted on the "who is the best female guitarist" thread.
Happy Xmas everybody.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2018)

It's good to be back. You bods make me smile after a very stressy couple of weeks. 

No chainsaws involved with this tree - it's a wee two foot fake jobbie that gets trotted out every year.  It goes on a table where the furry girls can't get to it. 

Had a good run yellow stickering in Tesco yesterday and today - probably one of the best Christmases I've had in that respect for many a year. I am now stuffed to the gunwales with scallops fried in garlic butter, and the girls are full of ribeye beef. 

Have tiger prawns for starters tomorrow (with aioli), then a lovely pork loin joint (roasted with apples and prunes), which will go with roast tatties, braised red cabbage and apple sauce.  And I got some poncy chocolate things with the density of plutonium for afters. The xmas pud has been banished back to the cupboard.  And then, if anyone still has a bit of room, there's a very fine piece of stilton that's crying out for crackers and my gingered yellow plum chutney.

Oh, I do love my yellow stickers


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

Slioch said:


> Oh dear.
> Following an enjoyable evening in the local hostelry, Mrs S has peaked too early and is slightly over-refreshed. She is now snoring gently under her blanket on the couch, leaving me up to my own devices.
> I'm going to spend my free time wisely, listening to some of the recommendations posted on the "who is the best female guitarist" thread.
> Happy Xmas everybody.


And then you'll wake her, to tell her it's time to go to sleep.


----------



## Slioch (24 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> The xmas pud has been banished back to the cupboard



Top Tip - Left over xmas pud, wrapped in cling film and slipped into the back pocket, makes an excellent mid-ride snack.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2018)

Am about to have a  and some stollen.


----------



## Slioch (24 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> And then you'll wake her, to tell her it's time to go to sleep.



She'll be wanting to open her presents if I do this after midnight. The challenge facing me is to time waking her to perfection, so it is too early to open prezzies, but not too late to spoil my free time.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2018)

Slioch said:


> Top Tip - Left over xmas pud, wrapped in cling film and slipped into the back pocket, makes an excellent mid-ride snack.



There's usually no such thing as leftover xmas pud here chez Casa Reynard


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> It's good to be back. You bods make me smile after a very stressy couple of weeks.
> 
> No chainsaws involved with this tree - it's a wee two foot fake jobbie that gets trotted out every year.  It goes on a table where the furry girls can't get to it.
> 
> ...


What's for the main course?


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> What's for the main course?



Bacon sandwiches.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> Bacon sandwiches.


With brown sauce? A must-have condiment for bacon sandwiches


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> Bacon sandwiches.


And?


----------



## perplexed (24 Dec 2018)

I put a log in the woodburner about 40 minutes ago when it had died down to the smoulder stage and opened up the air 'tap'.

Its just burst into flames.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> With brown sauce? A must-have condiment for bacon sandwiches



I prefer red sauce, and a friend of mine has both red and brown sauce on his.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> With brown sauce? A must-have condiment for bacon sandwiches



BBQ sauce actually...


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> I put a log in the woodburner about 40 minutes ago when it had died down to the smoulder stage and opened up the air 'tap'.
> 
> Its just burst into flames.


Get the stuff off the floor, normally just thrown away. Place into bags, allowed to soak in water, removed and the excess allowed to drain off. 

It'll keep the fire going, and when extra air is introduced it'll throw out more heat than you can cope with.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> And?



Well, I could always whip up a ham and mushroom omelette...


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> Well, I could always whip up a ham and mushroom omelette...


Whilst the rest is cooking?


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Whilst the rest is cooking?



Multi-tasking is my specialty


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> Multi-tasking is my specialty


Get kettle on then.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Get kettle on then.



I've just made a brew, actually


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I had cheese and crackers for breakfast this morning. Wheaten crackers which were excellent and a very strong cheddar and some soft citrusy goats cheese.


I love goat cheese. Max, my elder dog, does as well.
Not so Mrs. GA and Heidi, the younger dog. 
Heidi throws the cheese on the floor at Maximilian.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Dec 2018)

I'm going on a diet....soon


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Some of that cheap SA pop can be rather tasty, Lullabelle. Don't write it off until you've tried it.


I used to love a JoBerg Riesling, back when I could drink.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> I'm going on a diet....soon


Yeah, me too, as soon as I get rid of a rib eye roast, a couple of Cornish game hens, and a bag of German Christmas cookies from the Aldi Sud.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2018)

Happy Holidays to one and all


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Happy Holidays to one and all



And to you, GA


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5480231, member: 9609"]I have just realised I have not bought any drink for xmas, just went to the fridge to pour my self a cool one - the disappointment  it was on my list of things to do today but forgot [/QUOTE]
So your options are open. I might suggest a cognac.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Dec 2018)

Morning, happy Christmas all..
off to MK for a quick visit in a bit then a family gathering.
fog and frost, hopefully the A1 will be ok.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2018)

Morning! Has he been ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! Has he been ?



He has!!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2018)

Morning all I finished delivering presents about an hour ago , just going back to Lapland now with Rudolph and the gang have a good one


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Dec 2018)

joyeux Noel et bonne année ......tout le monde !


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! Has he been ?




Judging by the pile under the tree yes he has.
Talking to our son and our granddaughter was up by quarter to six this morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> joyeux Noel et bonne année ......tout le monde !


Joyeux Noël à toi aussi !

That's my second attempt: autocorrect changed aussi to Aussie first time round...


----------



## Katherine (25 Dec 2018)

Happy Christmas everyone, hope you have a lovely day x


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2018)

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2018)

I've been unwrapping some presents! Some of them are bike related! I can't think why !


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I've been unwrapping some presents! Some of them are bike related! I can't think why !



Stabalisers and a puncture repair kit?


----------



## perplexed (25 Dec 2018)

I've just watched the last 10 minutes of 'Carry on Cruising.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Some of that cheap SA pop can be rather tasty, Lullabelle. Don't write it off until you've tried it.



We opened a bottle of the red which is how we know it is cheap pop.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> I've just watched the last 10 minutes of 'Carry on Cruising.


I'm having a Happy Cruisemas and about to dock in Antwerp. Tomorrow I'll carry on cruising.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm having a Happy Cruisemas and about to dock in Antwerp. Tomorrow I'll carry on cruising.



Massive port complex, I think only Rotterdam is bigger, in Europe at least .


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2018)

Norfolk, in Virginia, takes up a good deal of space. USN is there, too.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Norfolk, in Virginia, takes up a good deal of space. USN is there, too.


The USS Eldridge!


----------



## midlife (25 Dec 2018)

My Yorkshire Tea teabag has just split!


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2018)

Merry Christmas, Wesolych Swiat, Frohe Weihnachten from all of us here chez Casa Reynard xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> The USS Eldridge!


They were just de-gaussing, I believe. 
Philadelphia Experiment just a tale for landlubbers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Massive port complex, I think only Rotterdam is bigger, in Europe at least .


There's lots of (mostly) chemical works downstream but we're moored by the old town and, judging by the number of people who stopped to watch the ship turning, this must be as big as they can get up here.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's lots of (mostly) chemical works downstream but we're moored by the old town and, judging by the number of people who stopped to watch the ship turning, this must be as big as they can get up here.



Yep both Antwerp and Rotterdam are mainly industrial, chemicals, gas, oil, then there's the containers, car carriers etc. I was 26 years at sea and have an interest in heavy industry too. 
The vast array of different ships for different purposes is fascinating.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2018)

A new dog has moved to the neighborhood, at the house behind us. Max and Heidi were not welcoming.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2018)

midlife said:


> My Yorkshire Tea teabag has just split!


You using the right ones?


----------



## colly (25 Dec 2018)




----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> View attachment 443888


All set going at the same time?


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2018)

Right, that's the pork joint in the oven. 

Should be good. I paid £2.45 for a joint that should have cost £24.15...


----------



## colly (25 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> All set going at the same time?


I managed three.


----------



## MikeG (25 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's the pork joint in the oven.
> 
> Should be good. I paid £2.45 for a joint that should have cost £24.15...




Yay! Reynard's back!! 

Happy christmas, Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yay! Reynard's back!!
> 
> Happy christmas, Reynard.



And a very Merry Christmas to you also, Mike xxx 

Given the prevailing wind direction, the aromas from my kitchen should be reaching yours by now...


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Some of that cheap SA pop can be rather tasty, Lullabelle. Don't write it off until you've tried it.



We opened a bottle of white at lunch, it was better than the red. Oude Kaap Vintage 2018 Chenin Blanc, wouldn't buy it myself.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2018)

*burp*

Oh man... I can see why that on the bone pork loin joint was just shy of £25 full whack. It was just divine, so tender and juicy. 

Roasted it on a bed of onion, garlic, bramley apple, prunes and a couple of sprigs of rosemary. And scored and salted the top, so got some wonderful crackling as well. Had it with goose fat roasties and spiced red cabbage and cranberries braised in red wine.

For afters, well, a chocolate dessert thing with the density of plutonium.

I think I might have developed a case of severe gravitational attraction. 

And you know what? I'd quite happily pay the full price for that meat if I wanted to treat myself. It's that good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Yay! Reynard's back!!
> 
> Happy christmas, Reynard.


... We wish you a yellow sticker, we wish you a yellow sticker, and a happy New Year!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2018)

Eaten too much, not had enough exercise but had a great Christmas .

Thank you


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ... We wish you a yellow sticker, we wish you a yellow sticker, and a happy New Year!



Thank you very much 

We've had a very yellow sticker Christmas here


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Eaten too much, not had enough exercise but had a great Christmas .
> 
> Thank you



Same here


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2018)

Who'll be "Hunting the wren"?


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Who'll be "Hunting the wren"?


Is that even legal these days?


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2018)

Kempstonian said:


> Is that even legal these days?


Still legal, no problem there.


----------



## colly (25 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Who'll be "Hunting the wren"?



?? I hope this isn't some kind of smutty euphemism. 

That would be enough to get you banned.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Dec 2018)

Yeah, I was going to say 'Lonely sailors' but thought I might get reprimanded.

(Still might now, I suppose )


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> ?? I hope this isn't some kind of smutty euphemism.
> 
> That would be enough to get you banned.


There's supposed to be a "few" wren boys out in Leeds tomorrow.

Keep yer eyes peeled, it may cost yer otherwise.



Spoiler: 
[I



"The wren, the wren, the king of all birds,

St. Stephen's Day was caught in the furze,

Although he was little his honor was great,

Jump up me lads and give him a treat.

Chorus:

Up with the kettle and down with the pan,

And give us a penny to bury the wren.

As I was going to Killenaule,

I met a wren upon the wall.

I took me stick and knocked him down,

And brought him in to Carrick Town.

Chorus:

Droolin, Droolin, where’s your nest?

’Tis in the bush that I love best

In the tree the holly tree,

Where all the boys do follow me.

Chorus:

We followed the wren three miles or more,

Three mile or more three miles or more.

We followed the wren three miles or more,

At six o’clock in the morning.

Chorus:

I have a little box under me arm,

Under me arm under me arm.

I have a little box under me arm,

A penny or tuppence would do it no harm."[/I]


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2018)

I'm off to bed. Nunnight one and all.

Up early to do my traditional Boxing Day yellow sticker hunt for posh chocolates.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2018)

Time for some miles wish me luck


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2018)

Phew! got away with it, no hangover.


----------



## perplexed (26 Dec 2018)

midlife said:


> My Yorkshire Tea teabag has just split!



Into North, South and West?


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> Phew! got away with it, no hangover.



Me too but then cheese doesn't give you hangovers.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2018)

Morning. It looks misty out !
We had a lovely roast turkey dinner. It is strange how that and a couple of glasses of white wine can make you fall asleep ! 

Later when it got dark I tried out one of my presents, a front light for my bike. It isn't half bright !


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Dec 2018)

Don't know what it's like outside, I've made a coffee and got back in bed Not looked out of the window yet.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Dec 2018)

I feel very good, I'm not going to eat much today mind.
I only had 4 pints all day but 2 of them were headache producing Doombar down the pub.
Most definitely going for either a long walk or a bike ride, depending on how Mrs Lon feels when she surfaces..tea totalers feel the same All day


----------



## colly (26 Dec 2018)

perplexed said:


> Into North, South and West?


You could be riding your luck there.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

Twenty years today, since an undertaker did his first visit to check on the person he'd "loaded" into the back of his work vehicle the day before.


----------



## MikeG (26 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Twenty years today, since an undertaker did his first visit to check on the person he'd "loaded" into the back of his work vehicle the day before.



That's an enigmatic post. Care to share the story?


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2018)

I reckon I'd need to cycle non-stop to Gdansk to burn off all the calories I ate yesterday


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Dec 2018)

Another turkey roast today. Then the cheese.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2018)

Morning all 

Actually managed to get a lie-in, mug of tea and a slice of cheese on toast for breakfast.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2018)

It is slightly foggy.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2018)

No boxing day queuing for me


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> That's an enigmatic post. Care to share the story?


Face plant at Midnight Mass. The nearest ambulance was over 30 miles away. The undertakers premises was less than 100 yards.

He went and got his vehicle. I was loaded into the back, having been carried out by staff. Taken first to a local doctor. Who was a little worried at the vehicle pulling up outside his house. From there, a twenty mile run to the nearest A&E. Where I was unloaded and allowed to walk in on my own. Something that seemed to have staff wondering.

Last thing I remember was about 15 minutes into the Mass. Then walking into the hospital, nearly two hours later. The gap was filled in by those travelling in the vehicle, and the undertaker when he came to visit.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Dec 2018)

Well Christmas went well


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2018)

As it did here, just Mrs. GA and I , a very nice holiday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2018)

A bike ride for me, as well. First in a while.


----------



## colly (26 Dec 2018)

Christmas game:

Question: 'What is the collective noun for a group of butterflys?'

DIL ' A butterflap ?'


----------



## gbb (26 Dec 2018)

Call the Midwife was on when I came back from my ride. Oh FFS...that sickly sweet music, the doleful monologue, the overdone supposedly 1950s way of speaking....please make it stop


----------



## MikeG (26 Dec 2018)

gbb said:


> Call the Midwife was on when I came back from my ride. Oh FFS...that sickly sweet music, the doleful monologue, the overdone supposedly 1950s way of speaking....please make it stop



Your remote control is broken? Have you tried changing the batteries?


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Dec 2018)

Turkey Jalfrezi for tea tonight.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2018)

Sausage, egg chips and peas for tea


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2018)

Spent a fair chunk of my day reading Outsider by Stephen King, only about half way through-now the spooky stuff starts


----------



## colly (26 Dec 2018)

Bubble and squeak from leftover vegetables and cold cuts.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Sausage, egg chips and peas for tea


On a plate ?


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2018)

The traditional Boxing Day morning clearance chocolate hunt was disappointing, only yielding two boxes of mint Lindor and three boxes of Green & Black milk chocolate pralines.  In past years, I've bought stuff by the case... 

But had a wonderful lunch of thai-spiced crab, tiger prawns with aioli, bread & butter, and then wholegrain crackers with stilton and tropical cranberry chutney. 

Just sat down to a  and a mince pie.

Will have cold sliced roast pork tonight, with buttered new potatoes and the last of the braised red cabbage. And another one of those chocolate things with the density of plutonium.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> On a plate ?



Maybe


----------



## raleighnut (26 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Maybe


----------



## colly (26 Dec 2018)

@classic33

Santa dropped this off at mine by mistake.







Very nice but the packet is a lie.

They're more like Mint Thicks.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> @classic33
> 
> Santa dropped this off at mine by mistake.
> 
> ...


An After Eight copy being copied. You can have them though.


----------



## colly (26 Dec 2018)

Yeah. Thanks.


----------



## MikeG (26 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> The traditional Boxing Day morning clearance chocolate hunt was disappointing, only yielding two boxes of mint Lindor and three boxes of Green & Black milk chocolate pralines.  In past years, I've bought stuff by the case...
> 
> But had a wonderful lunch of thai-spiced crab, tiger prawns with aioli, bread & butter, and then wholegrain crackers with stilton and tropical cranberry chutney.
> 
> ...




Just thought I'd let you know that you are safe discussing foodie things until the first Friday of the New Year. Carry on.


----------



## screenman (26 Dec 2018)

You can still fit a pudding in even after you are really full, but it is best not to.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> Yeah. Thanks.


You could always return them, via the post, to
'Santa/Father Christmas, 
Santa's Grotto, 
Reindeerland 
XM4 5HQ


----------



## MikeG (26 Dec 2018)

screenman said:


> You can still fit a pudding in even after you are really full,



I'm with you, I'm with you.



> but it is best not to.



Sorry, you lost me.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Just thought I'd let you know that you are safe discussing foodie things until the first Friday of the New Year. Carry on.



That'll be the 4th, I believe?



MikeG said:


> Sorry, you lost me.



I think what's meant is that the feat requires the subsequent ingestion of an entire box of Rennies...


----------



## MikeG (26 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> That'll be the 4th, I believe?....



That looks right to me.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> That'll be the 4th, I believe?
> 
> 
> 
> I think what's meant is that the feat requires the subsequent ingestion of an entire box of Rennies...


More eating.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> More eating.


Yep, he wants us all to post pictures of cakes


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, he wants us all to post pictures of cakes


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2018)

I've been given a Lifeline shoe clip safety light. The trouble is it feels so strong that I think the pressure on my ankle will hurt ,  I think I may end up using it as a cycle trouser clip instead.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 444060



I've seen that one somewhere before - and I'm sure it's actually a chicken liver pate...


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2018)

The chocolate dessert got put back in the fridge. 

I added pigs in blankets to my dinner.


----------



## MikeG (26 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> I've seen that one somewhere before - and I'm sure it's actually a chicken liver pate...



A chicken liver pate disguised as a cake disguised as a roast chicken? Wow. This is getting complicated.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> I've seen that one somewhere before - and I'm sure it's actually a chicken liver pate...


Have a cupcake instead.


----------



## MikeG (26 Dec 2018)

I know, I know. It's a sausage disguised as a cake disguised as a cup of hot chocolate, right?


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> I know, I know. It's a sausage disguised as a cake disguised as a cup of hot chocolate, right?


----------



## colly (26 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 444095


Selfies not allowed ! 

Rule 47b sub section 4, sub para 22.


----------



## MikeG (26 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 444095



Sheesh, classic, you need to do something about your dental hygiene regime.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Have a cupcake instead.
> View attachment 444093



Now that's really rather neat...


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Sheesh, classic, you need to do something about your dental hygiene regime.


It's not easy taking a picture with no head.


----------



## postman (26 Dec 2018)

A visit to the Sheesh Mahal for a lovely curry followed by a massive sticky toffee pudding smothered in butterscotch sauce.What a way to finish the festive season.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

postman said:


> A visit to the Sheesh Mahal for a lovely curry followed by a massive sticky toffee pudding smothered in butterscotch sauce.What a way to finish the festive season.


Finish?
It's only day two.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Finish?
> It's only day two.



Indeed. We still haven't got anywhere near the "twelve lords a-leaping" yet...


----------



## postman (26 Dec 2018)

Among my pressies yesterday was a copy of Little Dorrit,Charles Dickens.This is one of many of his books and dvds i have.So when i finish my detective story in a couple of days,it is going to be a time of reading Charles Dickens,i may be a while.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Finish?
> It's only day two.





classic33 said:


> Find enclosed copies of letter sent following the receipt of "presents" from an admirer. What should I do?
> 
> Miss Agnes McHolstein
> 69 Cash Avenue
> ...


----------



## postman (26 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Finish?
> It's only day two.




It has always been the same with me.I am sure it's because i went back to work mostly on nights at 22-00 hours on Boxing Day night.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2018)

I've just had a weather report from Google giving me the temperature in Astillero, which appears to be in Spain. I'm actually still in Belgium heading for the English Channel. 

Oh, if you're in el Astillero, you might like to know that it's 9°C outside.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had a weather report from Google giving me the temperature in Astillero, which appears to be in Spain. I'm actually still in Belgium heading for the English Channel.
> 
> Oh, if you're in el Astillero, you might like to know that it's 9°C outside.



That's it, I'm going over there it's about 3° here and getting colder. I'd turn around while you can of I were you .


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> That's it, I'm going over there it's about 3° here and getting colder. I'd turn around while you can of I were you .


And the ship he's on?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> That's it, I'm going over there it's about 3° here and getting colder. I'd turn around while you can of I were you .


It's even colder in Antwerp so I might pass on that. Besides, by the time I get to Astillero, Google will already have told me how much warmer it is in the Canaries....


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> And the ship he's on?



One man mutiny.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's even colder in Antwerp so I might pass on that. Besides, by the time I get to Astillero, Google will already have told me how much warmer it is in the Canaries....


12° < 19°C at present.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> 12° < 19°C at present.


Comfortable for winter.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Comfortable for winter.


And shoving on towards midnight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> One man mutiny.


I just went out on an aft deck but stopped at the railing. Too cold to swim back....


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just went out on an aft deck but stopped at the railing. Too cold to swim back....


Bet you never even tried the water to check.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Bet you never even tried the water to check.


I was on deck 7 and my toes don't stretch that far.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2018)

Chapeau @User9609


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2018)

Right. off to Bedfordshire for me.

Nunnight one and all.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Dec 2018)

Morning all 

Wide awake and not impressed


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2018)

Time to get up and start getting ready for this work malarky


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2018)

Morning. It is dark outside. I haven't a clue what the weather is doing !

It is a shame that they have stopped using that 1 kilogram platinum weight that they store in Paris. I found it handy when mixing up a large batch of Yorkshire Pudding batter.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2018)

Does being stigmatized mean wearing a white racing driver's suit and helmet ?


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is dark outside. I haven't a clue what the weather is doing !
> 
> It is a shame that they have stopped using that 1 kilogram platinum weight that they store in Paris. I found it handy when mixing up a large batch of Yorkshire Pudding batter.



You won't need to use the Planck constant and a Kibble balance, your current balance scales and brass weights will be ok. If you did want to change to the new system i'd wait until the price comes down. You know what is like with new tech.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You won't need to use the Planck constant and a Kibble balance, your current balance scales and brass weights will be ok. If you did want to change to the new system i'd wait until the price comes down. You know what is like with new tech.


Can I be certain of getting the right mix using the new system ? I have often used the international standard eggs which are safely stored in supermarkets and can only be accessed during certain times of the day. 
I don't want to ruin a tried and trusted recipe just because they have switched to a new system!


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Can I be certain of getting the right mix using the new system ? I have often used the international standard eggs which are safely stored in supermarkets and can only be accessed during certain times of the day.
> I don't want to ruin a tried and trusted recipe just because they have switched to a new system!




To the best of my knowledge the SI for eggs has not changed, I believe that is due early in 2020 when you will then source them from your own (initially subsidised) hens.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Dec 2018)

Black bin goes out tonight due to Christmas schedule. Not that I’m really sure what day it is other than ‘The day after Boxing Day’.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Black bin goes out tonight due to Christmas schedule. Not that I’m really sure what day it is other than ‘The day after Boxing Day’.



Black being general waste I take it. These details should be included in any bin news dispatches to avoid anxiety in bin fans.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2018)

Just looked out of the window and it is grey and misty out !  It probably be bright sunshine at Marshfield. 
The problem of living in a river valley!


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> To the best of my knowledge the SI for eggs has not changed, I believe that is due early in 2020 when you will then source them from your own (initially subsidised) hens.



Son in law has bought a hen house for his wife, they get the hens today.
Something else to feed and keep an eye on when they go off on holliday.

Bearded dragon,Axolotl,cat, hens, the guinea pigs have passed but I'm expecting a refill of the hutch.
Who'd marry a Vet!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Dec 2018)

Last day off ..hmm its not a bad morning


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> Son in law has bought a hen house for his wife



Bit 'arsh.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Dec 2018)

Finished reading the Stephen King book I started yesterday


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Black being general waste I take it. These details should be included in any bin news dispatches to avoid anxiety in bin fans.



Apologies! Yes, the black bin is indeed for general rubbish. We have green for card and paper, and a blue box for tins and jars. Apparently, we should be getting a dedicated bin for plastics in the near future which is great news on the recycling front.


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Apologies! Yes, the black bin is indeed for general rubbish. We have green for card and paper, and a blue box for tins and jars. Apparently, we should be getting a dedicated bin for plastics in the near future which is great news on the recycling front.


Heavens above....what must it be like to live in such a well ordered environment . In my bit of France the nearest we get are bins of two different colours (black or green) no one takes the slightest notice of such colour coding and the rubbish is strewn everywhere and occasionally in the bins. Of but we do have a bottle bank and most of the empties end up inside ....but not all of them . This may be because the adults probably send the children off with the bottles and they cant reach that silly little hole at the top of the bin 
As a P.S. l once asked my French neighbour why the above was the case. He looked grim then laughed and said because French men are dirty. Make of that what you will.....Vive le France !


----------



## Threevok (27 Dec 2018)

Back to work

Pfft


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Black bin goes out tonight due to Christmas schedule. Not that I’m really sure what day it is other than ‘The day after Boxing Day’.


Feast of St. John, apostle and evangelist.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Dec 2018)

RealLeeHimself said:


> Black bin goes out tonight due to Christmas schedule. Not that I’m really sure what day it is other than ‘The day after Boxing Day’.





Gravity Aided said:


> Feast of St. John, apostle and evangelist.



Well, it’s the third day and I’m still waiting for a total of three partridges in pear trees, four turtle doves and three calling birds. I wonder if they’ll come with tomorrow’s delivery....


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Heavens above....what must it be like to live in such a well ordered environment . In my bit of France the nearest we get are bins of two different colours (black or green) no one takes the slightest notice of such colour coding and the rubbish is strewn everywhere and occasionally in the bins. Of but we do have a bottle bank and most of the empties end up inside ....but not all of them . This may be because the adults probably send the children off with the bottles and they cant reach that silly little hole at the top of the bin
> As a P.S. l once asked my French neighbour why the above was the case. He looked grim then laughed and said because French men are dirty. Make of that what you will.....Vive le France !


Yes, just rubbish(dark brown) and recycling(dark brown, but with yellow lid) for ours. Now, if you cross a line into Bloomington,(just crossing a street in most places, border is quite interesting) then you have several bins and colors of bins.


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2018)

Just chilling. Surfing the web for a good Nintendo Switch deal, but there aren't any. Daughter has saved up £200 towards one, so I might just sub her the rest - will see what deals come out this week - best so far is £289 with Mario Kart.


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2018)

Very grey and dark in the house - so much so, I've put the daylight lamp on (used it loads when I was stuck at home with my back). Might go for a ride tomorrow - just holding off as I have a big cut at the base on my little finger - washing up dangers !


----------



## Threevok (27 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Just chilling. Surfing the web for a good Nintendo Switch deal, but there aren't any. Daughter has saved up £200 towards one, so I might just sub her the rest - will see what deals come out this week - best so far is £289 with Mario Kart.



There are very few genuine deals, when it comes to Nintendo and Apple products. Their prices tend to stay the same and are usually excluded from cashback too.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Just chilling. Surfing the web for a good Nintendo Switch deal, but there aren't any. Daughter has saved up £200 towards one, so I might just sub her the rest - will see what deals come out this week - best so far is £289 with Mario Kart.


Argos 867/3109, £269.99
_While you're not saving anything on Fortnite (it's free anyway), you get 1000 Fortnite V-Bucks with this deal as a bonus._


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Argos 867/3109, £269.99
> _While you're not saving anything on Fortnite (it's free anyway), you get 1000 Fortnite V-Bucks with this deal as a bonus._



Not in stock


----------



## Speicher (27 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Very grey and dark in the house - so much so, I've put the daylight lamp on (used it loads when I was stuck at home with my back). Might go for a ride tomorrow - just holding off as I have a big cut at the base on my little finger - washing up dangers !



Is your daylight lamp effective? There are so many available, and some are very expensive. What sort have you got? At this time of year I find it difficult to do things like sewing and knitging and spelling in articficial light.


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> Is your daylight lamp effective? There are so many available, and some are very expensive. What sort have you got? At this time of year I find it difficult to do things like sewing and knitging and spelling in articficial light.



It's a Maplin one - it's about A3 in size. My wife uses it as well for sewing etc when it's dull. We just pup it on the floor in the corner, or you can have it higher up. Was about £60.


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2018)

This one:-

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/1235497280...=13&mehot=es&sd=123559361859&itm=123549728059


----------



## Speicher (27 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> This one:-
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/123549728059?rt=nc&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIM.MBE&ao=2&asc=20160908110712&meid=a4375ac933d64f7f8f23412c3a19eec6&pid=100677&rk=6&rkt=13&mehot=es&sd=123559361859&itm=123549728059



Thank you

So that is a light box rather than a Floor lamp. Did you find it helpful when it gets dark, not just for "close" work?


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> Thank you
> 
> So that is a light box rather than a Floor lamp. Did you find it helpful when it gets dark, not just for "close" work?



I find it better generally - our lounge can be quite dark, so we put it on when the day isn't bright.


----------



## mybike (27 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Facebook keeps telling me to get my U.K. pension plan seen to.



You'll need it when you move here.


----------



## mybike (27 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Put the bin out for tomorrow.
> 
> @Lullabelle don't forget to put yours out!



Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Dec 2018)

Our bin day changes to a Saturday this week.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2018)

I'm bored! There is carp on the tv and it has been foggy / misty all day. 

I'll watch 633 Squadron! At I'll get to see some Mosquitoes.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2018)

Who else watched the Dirty Dozen yesterday?


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2018)

Fifteen application packs being prepared: all my relevant certificates are in. I need to print my CV out in German and supply covering letters, and a few translations...


----------



## Speicher (27 Dec 2018)

Today we decided to read a book, in German.


----------



## Slioch (27 Dec 2018)

There's a village to the south-west of York called Bolton Percy, the name of which always makes me giggle in a schoolboy-ish kind of way.


----------



## Katherine (27 Dec 2018)

Three bins put out and our black bin (general waste, emptied 3 weekly) is the only one on the road with the lid on flat and not showing bags of rubbish bulging out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> Three bins put out and our black bin (general waste, emptied 3 weekly) is the only one on the road with the lid on flat and not showing bags of rubbish bulging out.



Quite. One has to set an example after all.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2018)

I thought I'd run out of tea.

But I had some more in the cupboard.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought I'd run out of tea.
> 
> But I had some more in the cupboard.



That's the spirit


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> That's the spirit


It's tea he was after, not spirits. They may be bad!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2018)

I'm now eating a cheese and tomato ketchup sandwich.


----------



## tyred (27 Dec 2018)

I've put on a Kilo this month


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Dec 2018)

tyred said:


> I've put on a Kilo this month


The lengths we go to to persuade others why we need another bike ride...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2018)

tyred said:


> I've put on a Kilo this month



Think how much more it would have been without cycling?


----------



## colly (27 Dec 2018)

tyred said:


> I've put on a Kilo this month


I know your pain.







I'll just finish this G&T and ..........


----------



## colly (27 Dec 2018)

I am sitting here one eye on the tv. 

Poirot is on.......... Could it BE any more awful ?


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> I know your pain.
> 
> I'll just finish this G&T and ..........


Go for a bike ride?


----------



## colly (27 Dec 2018)

I would fall off.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> I am sitting here one eye on the tv.
> 
> Poirot is on.......... Could it BE any more awful ?


Haystinks


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> I am sitting here one eye on the tv.
> 
> Poirot is on.......... Could it BE any more awful ?


Get the David Suchet box set, you won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2018)

Today's clearance chocolate hunting was much more successful. 

I got a job lot of expensive Belgian chocs knocked down to £2.50 per half kilo box, plus two large jars of marrons glace at a fiver each.  Also picked up some sweets that will go for a CP fundraiser and four packs of walnut halves marked down to 38p each because they'd been dropped at some stage.

In other news, I made a large pot of tomato, chilli and bacon soup, and put the salmon side that I'd bought the other day for £1.80 to cure. I'll have home made gravadlax in a week.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2018)

Also, note to self...

Next time you open a really dented tin of chopped tomatoes, do so *inside* a plastic bag.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> I am sitting here one eye on the tv.
> 
> Poirot is on.......... Could it BE any more awful ?


What's the other eye on?


----------



## colly (27 Dec 2018)

It's on my G&T ....just in case.


----------



## Milzy (27 Dec 2018)

Had the heating off for 6 hours & im still warm.


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2018)

Got to go out shortly and collect my son from work as he is doing a shift at Trafford Centre store today - his boss gave him a lift in, but he's gone home sick. Good job I'd not had a drink. Dad's Taxi


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Dec 2018)

im up extra early, My dear wife has a cold, its going to be a very long day.
Work at 8 ...


----------



## raleighnut (28 Dec 2018)

meta lon said:


> im up extra early, My dear wife has a cold, its going to be a very long day.
> Work at 8 ...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2018)

Morning world 2nd day on the trot i missed an early am ride due to not being awake oh well Saturday soon


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2018)

Bin confession. 

Black bin, general waste, day today. However I'm not at home to put it out so it will be 4 weeks worth next time. Fortunatly there is next to nothing in it at the mo as I've not been home that much.

Over and out.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Morning world 2nd day on the trot i missed an early am ride due to not being awake oh well Saturday soon


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Dec 2018)

Green bin (recycling) out today - a day later than usual due to the festive collection rota.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2018)

Morning. We have a clear sky this morning for a change. The large planet that has been visible over the past couple of months looks really bright and large today.


----------



## alicat (28 Dec 2018)

My sister and family have sent me a card addressed to 'Mark, Debs and Scott'.

As as a bonus, I have received a card that simply states 'To Alicat'. No idea who wasted a stamp on it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2018)

My binsday is normally yesterday but it's usually a day late after bank holidays. It might be even more than a day late this time. In short, I have no idea when this normally mundane activity will take place. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2018)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My binsday is normally yesterday but it's usually a day late after bank holidays. It might be even more than a day late this time. In short, I have no idea when this normally mundane activity will take place. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## alicat (28 Dec 2018)

Happy Birthday for yesterday/whenever it is held @deptfordmarmoset.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2018)

I have just put a bin out ! The local opinion is that it must be one of them , so that is what I have done.

What started off as a clear morning has started to become misty as the mist slowly rises off of the fields and is now looking quite atmospheric!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2018)

alicat said:


> Happy Birthday for yesterday/whenever it is held @deptfordmarmoset.


Happy Binsday to me,
Happy Binsday to me,
Happy Binsday, dear Marmo,
Happy Binsday to me.

Tip, tip, hooray!


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I have just put a bin out ! The local opinion is that it must be one of them , so that is what I have done.
> 
> What started off as a clear morning has started to become misty as the mist slowly rises off of the fields and is now looking quite atmospheric!



I was driving at about 8pm last night, it was - 1 on the gauge and lots of heavy fog and misty patches , it made for a slow journey down a rural road. Saw 1 car that had come off the road with damage. People were sat indie waiting recovery so no injuries by the look of it.


----------



## alicat (28 Dec 2018)

> Happy Binsday to me,
> Happy Binsday to me,
> Happy Binsday, dear Marmo,
> Happy Binsday to me.
> ...



Time to open my eyes and switch on my brain, me thinks!

How could I have been so daft when there is nothing normal about bin day this time of year?!


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2018)

Currently putting off going into work to write my dissertation.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Green bin (recycling) out today - a day later than usual due to the festive collection rota.



same here


----------



## mudsticks (28 Dec 2018)

I had the distance between my buttock bones electronically measured on Xmas eve.. 

135 mm - just so you know.

Is there a CC data base that I should add these stats to ??


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2018)

It's all gone foggy !


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2018)

Grr, MIL has just phoned - just gone 9am, everyone is in bed (except me) - my son's hoodie has found it's way to her house from Christmas Day (OK it's been two days) but why do you need to phone first thing in the morning ? We are all off and having a lie in - some of us were out gone midnight collecting my son from work. She asked if her daughter was there, and I said 'sorry she is in bed'. One day she will need us, and we won't answer. It's always the house phone as our mobiles are switched off - that would have been the first one.


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2018)

Still very dull, the light box is on !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently putting off going into work to write my dissertation.


Is it turning into more of a desertation ?


----------



## mudsticks (28 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is it turning into more of a deseration ?


Desertation

Very good 

I might have to steal that


----------



## postman (28 Dec 2018)

Just waved daughter off,she and her old school pal,are on their way to New York for a New Year break.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Is it turning into more of a deseration ?



If I leave it much longer it'll be an act of desperation...


----------



## mudsticks (28 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> If I leave it much longer it'll be an act of desperation...



Why not tell us the subject?

We could all help out with some academic balderdash


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2018)

Curried roast veg for lunch today... 

Working my way through the remaining Christmas nosh


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> Curried roast veg for lunch today...
> 
> Working my way through the remaining Christmas nosh



Bubble and squeak later


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Bubble and squeak later


What'll tha be eating though?

Fixing a puncture isn't that exciting


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> What'll tha be eating though?
> 
> Fixing a puncture isn't that exciting



Old inner tubes of course


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Dec 2018)

Just back from Sainsburys, they are selling off the Xmas stuff-choc, booze etc.can't look at the stuff. Not been well over this holiday and have little interest in food or alcohol.


----------



## Threevok (28 Dec 2018)

I'm doing my annual - "sit here in work and watch all the idiots queue for hours to get into the recycling place opposite"

I don't know what they are all going to do next year - when it shuts

Dump it by the gate I suspect, like those who did that yesterday when it wasn't open.

Shame there's a camera that took all the number plates of the perpetrators

A nice happy new years fine for one and all


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2018)

mudsticks said:


> Why not tell us the subject?
> 
> We could all help out with some academic balderdash



If you insist:

Section 1: I have train someone, six 'lessons' in anything I feel is appropriate (I have to explain why) and using methods/principles I've learned.

Section 2: An in depth description of some kind of social work or training methods. As I work in a theatre/cafe that is also a social enterprise working with people wit Psych issues, long term unemployment or using/getting free of various substances, I'll write about that: How combining culture and social work can be effective.

See, you're bored already.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you insist:
> 
> Section 1: I have train someone, six 'lessons' in anything I feel is appropriate (I have to explain why) and using methods/principles I've learned.
> 
> ...


"Management speak" or normal?

I've a few sheets that may help you if it's "management speak".


----------



## mudsticks (28 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you insist:
> 
> Section 1: I have train someone, six 'lessons' in anything I feel is appropriate (I have to explain why) and using methods/principles I've learned.
> 
> ...



Not in the slightest bit dull.. 
Sounds fascinating. 

One strand of my work is along a similar theme, but maybe this isn't the place to discuss it. 
There was a guy on another thread who was struggling to attach a bike comp to his stem tho. 

Perhaps the pedagogic thread in task one, could be slanted in his direction??


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2018)

I have emerged from a morning of chores.

About to have a bowl of tomato, chilli and bacon soup.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> "Management speak" or normal?



German.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> German.


Does "management speak" translate into German?


----------



## Threevok (28 Dec 2018)

Management sprechen ?


----------



## Katherine (28 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Bubble and squeak later


What will yours consist of? 
Bubble and squeak will also be on our menu tonight. The sprouts are the last of the leftovers (not including the cheese and various cakes etc.) 
I can't decide whether to make mash or new potatoes to mix it with. 



Lullabelle said:


> Just back from Sainsburys, they are selling off the Xmas stuff-choc, booze etc.can't look at the stuff. Not been well over this holiday and have little interest in food or alcohol.


So you've not been able to enjoy your Christmas properly. Hope you're well soon.


----------



## Katherine (28 Dec 2018)

Feeling accomplished :
I've been to the Trafford Centre (or the Traffic Centre as it's unaffectionately known round here) with Miss K.
She has finally chosen the jeans she wanted for Christmas.
I've managed to spend a year's worth of vouchers on half price Christmas cards, lovely Body Shop stuff, also half price (some for me and some for presents) , a present for next door's new baby, socks for Mr K, and a gillet for me.


----------



## Threevok (28 Dec 2018)

I spent most of last night, making (and freezing) a multitude of different curries, using all the leftover meat that never made it to the dinner table (or the cats).


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> What will yours consist of?
> Bubble and squeak will also be on our menu tonight. The sprouts are the last of the leftovers (not including the cheese and various cakes etc.)
> I can't decide whether to make mash or new potatoes to mix it with.



Sprouts are the only leghorn in the fridge so might have to bung in some peas and carrots too.


----------



## Katherine (28 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Sprouts are the only leghorn in the fridge so might have to bung in some peas and carrots too.


What kind of potatoes are you doing?
Small or large patties ?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Does "management speak" translate into German?


Double Dutch more like!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Just back from Sainsburys, they are selling off the Xmas stuff-choc, booze etc.can't look at the stuff. Not been well over this holiday and have little interest in food or alcohol.


I hope you start to feel better soon. If it is the same cold that I have had it seems to keep coming and going , but never actually going !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2018)

I managed to get my bike out and went for a ride. I did my usual 7 miles, so I have now done the 400 for the year!


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> What kind of potatoes are you doing?
> Small or large patties ?



Spare mash in the fridge. 
One big splodge.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> What will yours consist of?
> Bubble and squeak will also be on our menu tonight. The sprouts are the last of the leftovers (not including the cheese and various cakes etc.)
> I can't decide whether to make mash or new potatoes to mix it with.
> 
> ...



We haven't no, I should imagine we are not alone with this. Thank you


----------



## colly (28 Dec 2018)

Just watched 'Stick Man'. 

One of the better childrens videos.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you start to feel better soon. If it is the same cold that I have had it seems to keep coming and going , but never actually going !



TVC has had a really bad heavy cold for a couple of weeks and doesn't show much sign of leaving, I have a tummy upset.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> TVC has had a really bad heavy cold for a couple of weeks and doesn't show much sign of leaving, I have a tummy upset.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Does "management speak" translate into German?



If you mean "Can you produce pretentious waffle in German?" yes, it does: just the words are longer and have more syllables.


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> TVC has had a really bad heavy cold for a couple of weeks and doesn't show much sign of leaving, I have a tummy upset.



Hope you both feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2018)

I have made two batches of Lebkuchen dough.

Will just raid the fridge tonight, There are still plenty of good things in it. 

I'm off yellow stickering. See you the other side.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> Hope you both feel more chipper soon xxx



Thank you.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Double Dutch more like!


I'd to simplify mine. The management said they couldn't understand half of it.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2018)

We have a confused cat!  Schrodie has started scratching the furniture again.  He had been okay for a long time but has started doing it again! 
So tonight we plugged in a Feliway! He walked into the living room and started looking for the strange cat !  He is still looking !


----------



## MikeG (28 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> We have a confused cat!  Schrodie has started scratching the furniture again.!!!



Then the only question is green bin or black bin.

No, no, not for the furniture.........


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> I'd to simplify mine. The management said they couldn't understand half of it.



I rather suspect mine is the same, but in my case it's because my written German is far worse than my spoken German and they probably can't make head or tail of it.

Thankfully my tutor thinks looking after people is much more important than writing pretty reports. He takes the attitude that if you wanted to spend your work time writing reports you should be a social worker, not an Occupational Therapist.


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2018)

I have just had a  and a scallop and garlic mayo sandwich. Am contemplating what to have for afters... 

Good YS hunting tonight. Picked up some "naughty" things I don't usually buy (like pizza), plus sausages, pork steaks for the girls, a massive antipasti platter and a fair bit of fruit. Included some 8p pineapples. I also snagged some Portuguese custard tarts from the ISB.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> TVC has had a really bad heavy cold for a couple of weeks and doesn't show much sign of leaving, I have a tummy upset.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2018)

And it's time to go and get some miles in


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2018)

Morning! I have been up and down stairs making and consuming hot drinks.

Whilst waiting for the kettle to boil a thought came into my head!

We are often asked by our other halves " Why do you need another bike ? "

The answer is simple . Less wear ! The more bikes you have , the less wear each one will receive! You are only helping to preserve them for posterity !


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Dec 2018)

Off to that thar laandon for the Fridays Christmas ride. Weather looks kind for the time of year.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Off to that thar laandon for the Fridays Christmas ride. Weather looks kind for the time of year.


Are you going yesterday ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2018)

My hair is sticking up at the back.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Are you going yesterday ?



I have use of the Cycle chat time machine.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> My hair is sticking up at the back.


Glue some lead weights to it .


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> My hair is sticking up at the back.



Okay, panic over: I've found my cap.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, panic over: I've found my cap.



I see, a cover up instead of trying to sort the root cause of the problem.
You should run for office


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Dec 2018)

Its very mild ..even the birds are trying to mate!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2018)

Bin man's been. It's therefore Thursday. This week's all over the place!


----------



## postman (29 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I have use of the Cycle chat time machine.




Could i borrow it.So i can go to last week and fill in the winning lottery numbers,i'll give you a fair share.


----------



## postman (29 Dec 2018)

Been up since silly o'clock.Think it is cos i wanted to know if young Miss Postman arrived safely at her digs in New York.Anyway it got me doing my jobs earlier,emptied the dishwasher,emptied and cleaned the chip fryer.Put out the waste bin bag.Cleaned and sprayed the kitchen work surfaces.Had a shave and shower.Had brekkie,then washed the kitchen floor and hall floor.Hoovered the living room next job a little bit of ironing now having a brew and sometime today a quick visit to the Chemist to pick up my medication ordered over the internet.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Dec 2018)

postman said:


> Could i borrow it.So i can go to last week and fill in the winning lottery numbers,i'll give you a fair share.



No worries, I'll do it off last Thursday.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Dec 2018)

Just seen the trailer for Eastenders, looks like fun


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I see, a cover up instead of trying to sort the root cause of the problem.



Exactly. If it's good enough for the nuclear industry it's good enough for me.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2018)

Sssh! It's got 2 wheels, a frame and an Ideale leather saddle !


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Sssh! It's got 2 wheels, a frame and *]an Ideale leather saddle ! *


Thought they did board games?


----------



## fossyant (29 Dec 2018)

Popped out to the local pub(s) in the next village last night. A good 30 mins walk each way. Was all tucked up watching films, and my wife decided we needed a walk. Caught up with a couple of friends, and grabbed a pizza to share with the 'teens' when we got home. Brought back memories, but a couple of slices are more than enough now, not a whole pizza for myself.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Dec 2018)

My Easyjet flight from Bordeaux to Manchester arrived 20 minutes early yesterday afternoon; obvs the winds were in our favour!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmfT5YPWrr8


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Dec 2018)

Plans for a ride this morning were binned when I realised just how windy it is out there.
25-30mph with gusts of over 40mph? I'll wait until tomorrow thanks.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2018)

Did some volunteering for Cats Protection this morning. Got to cuddle a tortie mum and her two tortie kittens. 

Have just consumed a very fine lunch of tomato, chilli and bacon soup, a prawn, avocado and salad wrap, plus some fresh fruit (fig, cherries, blueberries) and two 

Got a few chores to square away, and then I'm going to chill for the rest of the day. Supper is of the "wang it in the oven" variety.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Plans for a ride this morning were binned when I realised just how windy it is out there.
> 25-30mph with gusts of over 40mph? I'll wait until tomorrow thanks.


Just think of the tailwinds you missed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Just think of the tailwinds you missed.



Now come on; we all know tailwinds are a myth, like the Loch Ness Monster, cycle lanes that go where you need them to, and drones over Gatwick.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now come on; we all know tailwinds are a myth, like the Loch Ness Monster, cycle lanes that go where you need them to, and drones over Gatwick.


He'll never know now, or be able to disprove it..


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> He'll never know now, or be able to disprove it..



It's all a massive conspiracy and you know it...


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Just think of the tailwinds you missed.





Andy in Germany said:


> Now come on; we all know tailwinds are a myth, like the Loch Ness Monster, cycle lanes that go where you need them to, and drones over Gatwick.





classic33 said:


> He'll never know now, or be able to disprove it..





Andy in Germany said:


> It's all a massive conspiracy and you know it...



I've fallen for the tailwind fallacy before - slogged 20 miles with the wind very firmly right in my face, turned round expecting to set a new record on the journey home and found the wind was amazingly right back in my face...

Besides, I didn't want to get locked up for 36 hours for illegal use of a tailwind, even though no-one had actually seen one...


----------



## slowmotion (29 Dec 2018)

Gazing up at the possible source of my demise this afternoon, I got seriously worried about " death by coconut ".
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_by_coconut


----------



## fossyant (29 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Plans for a ride this morning were binned when I realised just how windy it is out there.
> 25-30mph with gusts of over 40mph? I'll wait until tomorrow thanks.



Decided not to bother going out with the wind. Cracked on with doing more work on the donor PC for my 'bar top arcade machine'.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Gazing up at the possible source of my demise this afternoon, I got seriously worried about " death by coconut ".
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_by_coconut


I'd be more worried about death by shark, as mentioned in the link.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-44861520


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Thought they did board games?


I think they did milk !


----------



## slowmotion (29 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> I'd be more worried about death by shark, as mentioned in the link.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-44861520


Pah! Awash with sweat from my fear of deadly coconuts, I ran from my hammock and plunged into the nasty shark-infested waters of the Arabian Sea..............and survived.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Pah! Awash with sweat from my fear of deadly coconuts, I ran from my hammock and plunged into the nasty shark-infested waters of the Arabian Sea..............and survived.


Then went back to your hammock.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Then went back to your hammock.


Good God man, I'm not that hard.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Gazing up at the possible source of my demise this afternoon, I got seriously worried about " death by coconut ".
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_by_coconut


Pah! Death by Caribbean Chocolate Cake is a far better way to go!


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2018)

That was a very fine "chuck it in the oven" supper. BBQ chicken wings, roasties, a medley of steamed veg on the side, and the last of the braised red cabbage.


----------



## colly (29 Dec 2018)

Baby sitting duties here.

Time was....it was me and mrs Colly out for a few bevies.


----------



## gbb (29 Dec 2018)

Hips are sore so took a 15 mile ebike ride this afternoon, alternating between assist and no assist whenever possible . Popped into my 88 year old mums on the way back, (she hasn't been well and had a fall yesterday) went to the chippie for her, made her a cuppa etc, home to pizza and fries.

I've had 5 clementines today.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2018)

Off to the Land of Nod.

Hot bath first, though, with lots of bubbles and a chapter of a good book.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2018)

Time for some miles mmmm which bike will I use ?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2018)

Boo!


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Plans for a ride this morning were binned when I realised just how windy it is out there.
> 25-30mph with gusts of over 40mph? I'll wait until tomorrow thanks.


It took me by surprise when my car went sideways a couple of times yet the trees were hardly moving .


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2018)

@Lullabelle went past this shop yesterday on the Kings Road in Chelsea on the Fridays Christmas ride. Thought of you.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Dec 2018)

Morning, seems ok out, need to turn a wheel today ..
Though i suspect Mrs Lon has other plans..


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2018)

Grey, dull and wet again (OK the wet's been added today). Light box again I think.


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2018)

My son has asked if he can have a pre-new years party at ours tonight. He asked a week ago, and we've said yes. Plan is to cover part of the rear garden with a spare fence panel to stop them trampling ofn the grass as it's sodden, and I don't want to be spending months fixing it (I like my lawn). He's fortunately asked for it to be outside so will put the 'pop-up' gazebo up - it's supposed to be waterproof, but it's never been used in the rain.  We will have to move the trampoline off the patio, and I'm tempted to move it out to the side garden so they aren't too tempted to use it 'drunk'. 

Hopefully he will get up a bit earlier than yesterday - surfaced just in time to ask for a lift to work (at 4pm).


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> My son has asked if he can have a pre-new years party at ours tonight. He asked a week ago, and we've said yes. Plan is to cover part of the rear garden with a spare fence panel to stop them trampling ofn the grass as it's sodden, and I don't want to be spending months fixing it (I like my lawn). He's fortunately asked for it to be outside so will put the 'pop-up' gazebo up - it's supposed to be waterproof, but it's never been used in the rain.  We will have to move the trampoline off the patio, and I'm tempted to move it out to the side garden so they aren't too tempted to use it 'drunk'.
> 
> Hopefully he will get up a bit earlier than yesterday - surfaced just in time to ask for a lift to work (at 4pm).



Good to know it isn't just mine. Elder Son hasn't surfaced yet for today, having gone to bed late yesterday.
To be fair he's on holiday for two weeks from his apprenticeship, and he was playing Cluedo until silly o'clock with his brothers.


----------



## postman (30 Dec 2018)

Christmas cards and decorations coming down today.Mrs Postman has even cancelled going to church.Reason number two, our lad is coming home for a few days,and we need to get some arty crafty items out of his bedroom and back in to the craft room.So a nice steady no rushing breakfast this morning,cushty.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Dec 2018)

The car has been washed and cleaned, (I actually used it over xmas), it was filthy, back in the garage asleep !
Decorations are all being removed and the big clean up and back to everything tidy is today
No more mindless spending of money.

Can the day get any better!


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> @Lullabelle went past this shop yesterday on the Kings Road in Chelsea on the Fridays Christmas ride. Thought of you.
> 
> View attachment 444598


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Dec 2018)

Oohh...bin day tomorrow...


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good to know it isn't just mine. Elder Son hasn't surfaced yet for today, having gone to bed late yesterday.
> To be fair he's on holiday for two weeks from his apprenticeship, and he was playing Cluedo until silly o'clock with his brothers.



We've kicked him out of bed as he's supposed to be helping me set up for HIS party, still hasn't come down stairs in 45 minutes. Confiscated his phone though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> We've kicked him out of bed as he's supposed to be helping me set up for HIS party, still hasn't come down stairs in 45 minutes. Confiscated his phone though.



Yup, sounds familiar, except that ours is almost as introverted as I am so would never organise a party.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good to know it isn't just mine. Elder Son hasn't surfaced yet for today, having gone to bed late yesterday.
> To be fair he's on holiday for two weeks from his apprenticeship, and he was playing Cluedo until silly o'clock with his brothers.


In the kitchen, with Prof. Plum & Miss Scarlet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2018)

And the weapon?


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> And the weapon?


They were playing by candlelight.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2018)

I see. (Not so well, as it's by candlelight.).


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2018)

Just discovered an unexpected advantage to one of my new years resolutions.

The goal is to cycle a century, which is about 160k and then try to up the ante a bit and do a 200k DIY Randonneur. This is because I'm getting too pudgy, want to be a bit fitter, and hold off the Asthma.

As I started planning however, I realised there's another plus: it's a socially acceptable reason not to socialise.

If I turned down an invitation because "I want to build more models" I'd get all kinds of comments but "I'm trying to ride a century and I need to train, so I can't come" is working a treat. People just look impressed, or maybe they're afraid I'll invite them to join me training. Either way they let me go without questioning me too much.

























What they don't know is that the Xtracycle is currently out of service with broken gears...


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just discovered an unexpected advantage to one of my new years resolutions.
> 
> The goal is to cycle a century, which is about 160k and then try to up the ante a bit and do a 200k DIY Randonneur. This is because I'm getting too pudgy, want to be a bit fitter, and hold off the Asthma.
> 
> ...


Bring a bike to work, no tram ride, one day, and invite them on a "training ride".


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Dec 2018)

I have some ironing to do later


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Dec 2018)

Just been outside to clean the cats tray, a bit nippy out there but not too bad for December.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> I have some ironing to do later



Ironing? What’s that?!


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just discovered an unexpected advantage to one of my new years resolutions.
> 
> The goal is to cycle a century, which is about 160k and then try to up the ante a bit and do a 200k DIY Randonneur. This is because I'm getting too pudgy, want to be a bit fitter, and hold off the Asthma.
> 
> ...



This year was the first time I rode 100 miles. Its not that I couldn't do it but never tried. Circumstances made it happen, first three were riding back home or to further afield train stations with others after a Fridays night ride. The other and longest was a 210k audax with @Fab Foodie OTP.
It's about pacing yourself if you want the distance


----------



## raleighnut (30 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> This year was the first time I rode 100 miles. Its not that I couldn't do it but never tried. Circumstances made it happen, first three were riding back home or to further afield train stations with others after a Fridays night ride. The other and longest was a 210k audax with @Fab Foodie OTP.
> It's about paving yourself if you want the distance



Slabs or stone setts.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Bring a bike to work, no tram ride, one day, and invite them on a "training ride".



Too risky. They may say yes, and then I'd have to _socialise _again.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2018)

raleighnut said:


> Slabs or stone setts.



Duly edited.


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2018)

All set up, got mains into the gazebo and the 'old gas patio heater' started up first time - it's a big tall one, that heats up Northern England (very environmentally unfriendly). Not used it in a long time ! Had it on lowest and the gazebo was toasty. 

Popped out for party snacks, and my son's got his own beers (cider) - they are all around 18 ! He's even organised his mate to bring a bluetooth speaker system - ours is tiny. They are a decent set of folk, so we aren't worried - known a few since Primary, and the others through college.


----------



## postman (30 Dec 2018)

I am watching a joint of beef shrink in our slow cooker,and i mean shrink.I hope by six pm tonight,there is enough to slice,looking at it at the moment we might just get three slices each.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2018)

postman said:


> I am watching a joint of beef shrink in our slow cooker,and i mean shrink.I hope by six pm tonight,there is enough to slice,looking at it at the moment we might just get three slices each.


Everytime you lift the lid to check, it'll get smaller.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Dec 2018)

Still watching Blakes Seven on YouTube.
Just great stories.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2018)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Still watching Blakes Seven on YouTube.
> Just great stories.



You can get Blakes Seven on Youtube?

See you later CC...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> You can get Blakes Seven on Youtube?
> 
> See you later CC...



Yep some ne uploaded the whole lot!
I had forgotten just how great Avon was


----------



## tom73 (30 Dec 2018)

Gym this morning , mid day shopping avoiding the 1/2 price smarties tubes well for today anyway  mrs 73 just finished nights so now asleep on the sofa. So no post Christmas tidy up today. Change of plan on cards so quick cuppa soup and toast then time to move a few things in the spare room. Ready for setting up the turbo using my new mat and Zwift membership Santa sent me


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Dec 2018)

Been doing a bit of post Christmas clean up.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Dec 2018)

Bins are out


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2018)

Tis only the Sixth Day!
Unlucky to take down the decorations before Twelth Night.

Be warned & be wary.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Bins are out


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2018)

Cooked Sunday lunch, as well as sorting so's party logistics. Ask son and daughter to dish out - son just carved the chicken, then went for a shower, daughter refused to help - cat started eating the chicken - no shoot sherlock - we have 4, of which one is a clever rescue. She has sulked off upstairs.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Cooked Sunday lunch, as well as sorting so's party logistics. Ask son and daughter to dish out - son just carved the chicken, then went for a shower, daughter refused to help - cat started eating the chicken - no shoot sherlock - we have 4, of which one is a clever rescue. She has sulked off upstairs.



I guess daughters not hungry then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Cooked Sunday lunch, as well as sorting so's party logistics. Ask son and daughter to dish out - son just carved the chicken, then went for a shower, daughter refused to help - cat started eating the chicken - no shoot sherlock - we have 4, of which one is a clever rescue. She has sulked off upstairs.



Aren't teenagers fun?

Of course we weren't like that, oh no... 

I can say that because my parents won't find me here.


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2018)

Daughter ate the diner, cat got some extra soon after (we spoil him - he's better fed than the two Pedigrees - he goes mad as soon as you get a raw chicken out - poor fella). The pedigrees haven't a clue - spoilt from birth

Son's friends are all arriving - Out of 5, we have 3 staying over already by 6:30pm - two said 'are we ok to stop' - son 'yeh' - they have stopped over before so fine - crashed out on the settee.


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Aren't teenagers fun?
> 
> Of course we weren't like that, oh no...
> 
> I can say that because my parents won't find me here.



PS Neither me or my wife weren't like that. I was cycling with a club at 16 and working - I'd been getting up before 6am since 12 to do a paper round on my bike. My dad was a 'bugger' when us two eldest were born - very strict. When the younger two arrived after a 10 year gap, he'd mellowed (planned - mum had surgery).. they got lucky, but it means I'm quite strict at times, and so is my wife... 

Lights out is a biggie in a small'ish house, especially when we are up at 6am for work -


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Daughter ate the diner, cat got some extra soon after (we spoil him - he's better fed than the two Pedigrees - he goes mad as soon as you get a raw chicken out - poor fella). The pedigrees haven't a clue - spoilt from birth
> 
> Son's friends are all arriving - Out of 5, we have 3 staying over already by 6:30pm - two said 'are we ok to stop' - son 'yeh' - they have stopped over before so fine -* crashed out on the settee.*


You or them?


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Tis only the Sixth Day!
> Unlucky to take down the decorations before Twelth Night.
> 
> Be warned & be wary.


I think we burn the greens at Epiphany/Twelfth Night.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Dec 2018)

Apparently our new bin coming in a couple of months for plastic recycling will be a black bin with a bright pink lid. Impossible to confuse with the other bins then.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5485555, member: 9609"]My 82 year old mother celebrating 2200 miles in 2018
View attachment 444729

we're not a normal family [/QUOTE]

Chapeau to your mum @User9609 

And besides, who defines what is - or isn't - normal?


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> Chapeau to your mum @User9609
> 
> And besides, *who defines what is - or isn't - normal?*


Can I?


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2018)

Just had a nice spicy beef pizza for supper, with some coleslaw and other assorted random vegetables. There's a chocolate dessert thingy for afters.

Had good YS hunting in Tesco this afternoon. Picked out some nice bits for my lovely 91 year old neighbour (pork steaks, sausage rolls, sausages, chocolate eclairs, raspberry frangipane tartlets) and a few bits for me and the kitty cats (sirloin steaks, hake fillets, fresh tuna, butterfly prawns, cheese, and another one of those beautiful pork joints).

Now just settling back for a nice relaxing evening.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Can I?



Are you sure that's wise?


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure that's wise?


Why?


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why?



Dunno... 

I'm far from normal though. I know I'm totally crackpot.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5485555, member: 9609"]My 82 year old mother celebrating 2200 miles in 2018
View attachment 444729

we're not a normal family [/QUOTE]

Tell your mum I want to be like her when I grow up.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Too risky. They may say yes, and then I'd have to _socialise _again.



"Hell is other people"

Jean-Paul Sartre.


----------



## Katherine (30 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tell your mum I want to be like here when I grow up.


So do I!


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2018)

fossyant said:


> Lights out is a biggie in a small'ish house, especially when we are up at 6am for work -



Told the boys earlier that it would be lights out at ten. 

At half past nine, silence and darkness...

What are they up to?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> "Hell is other people"
> 
> Jean-Paul Sartre.



Is that in a play? I think I had to read it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5485555, member: 9609"]
we're not a normal family [/QUOTE]

Normal is overrated.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that in a play? I think I had to read it.



Yes.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Told the boys earlier that it would be lights out at ten.
> 
> At half past nine, silence and darkness...
> 
> What are they up to?


Cluedo by candle light?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> "Hell is other people"
> 
> Jean-Paul Sartre.


How do I Like this twice?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Yes.



Thought so. From my memory of the story, you could use the entire play as evidence for that idea: it was so depressing I had to watch twenty minutes of cat videos to get my head together.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thought so. From my memory of the story, you could use the entire play as evidence for that idea: it was so depressing I had to watch twenty minutes of cat videos to get my head together.



A bit of googling tells me that was the original title before being called "No Exit"


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5485555, member: 9609"]My 82 year old mother celebrating 2200 miles in 2018
View attachment 444729

we're not a normal family [/QUOTE]

Superb effort, well done.


----------



## colly (30 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Can I?



God help us all !


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> God help us all !


You don't trust me!
Are you born an bred Yorkshur


----------



## colly (30 Dec 2018)

No but y'know.....your face keeps changing. Not a good sign.


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Normal is overrated.



Did you meet @Gravity Aided while you were there?


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2018)

I am in need of a 

Off to put the kettle on.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2018)

colly said:


> No but y'know.....your face keeps changing. Not a good sign.


This a better sign?


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Normal is overrated.


That'd be Bloomington.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2018)

As of 2 this afternoon, Mrs. GA and I have been married 29 years


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> As of 2 this afternoon, Mrs. GA and I have been married 29 years


Congratulations, which timezone though? To avoid confusion, you know.

Anyway from 2, 29 years ago, you 2 became 1.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> Congratulations, which timezone though? To avoid confusion, you know.
> 
> Anyway from 2, 29 years ago, you 2 became 1.


Central, though close to Eastern.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Central, though close to Eastern.


2 close?


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> As of 2 this afternoon, Mrs. GA and I have been married 29 years



Congrats xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> 2 close?


About 100 miles or so, I think.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> Congrats xxx


Thank You!.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> 2 close?


Can never be far enough away from Indiana.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> As of 2 this afternoon, Mrs. GA and I have been married 29 years



Congrats to you both 

Anybody else off to work today or is it just me ?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> Chapeau to your mum @User9609
> 
> And besides, who defines what is - or isn't - normal?


I'm far from normal !

How far away is it ?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Told the boys earlier that it would be lights out at ten.
> 
> At half past nine, silence and darkness...
> 
> What are they up to?


Digging a tunnel ?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2018)

Good moaning !

Slidn't deep well last night !


----------



## MikeG (31 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> ........Anybody else off to work today or is it just me ?



No, not just you. I'm not working until next week.


----------



## Threevok (31 Dec 2018)

I'm in work too


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2018)

Threevok said:


> I'm in work too



Well that's 2 of us


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Congrats to you both
> 
> Anybody else off to work today or is it just me ?



I'm at work now, doing even less than I did on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm far from normal !
> 
> How far away is it ?



@Gravity Aided lives in or near the town /City Normal in the USA, he'll tell you roughly how far away you are.


----------



## postman (31 Dec 2018)

Justreporting,that i have finished watching Little Dorrit.The BBC adaptation it was brilliant.Four discs fourteen episodes.My fave was Tom Courtney as old man Dorrit,his final few scenes as he broke down and his memory went to pieces was superb acting.But the costume dept and the scenery teams,my oh my the scence where the house fell down was incredible.This was the first time i have seen Little Dorrit,i will watch this over and over in the years to come.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm at work now, doing even less than I did on Christmas Eve.



same


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm at work now, doing even less than I did on Christmas Eve.



I'm just awaiting service of the best full English I've ever had at the Farthinloe farm shop cafe in Dover.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody else off to work today or is it just me ?



I'm at work although it isn't planned. I'm working on my final project for college, and what is the last thing you want to happen when working on a final project for college? 

Correct, for your computer to have a terminal breakdown halfway through.

So guess what happened last night?

You got it.

Fortunately I've been religiously backing everything up on a stick and on the work computer. It just means I have to trek down here every day to write the thing.

On the plus side that means more cycling...


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm far from normal !
> 
> How far away is it ?


3,993 miles, following great circle arc.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Congrats to you both
> 
> Anybody else off to work today or is it just me ?


I was already at work by the time you typed this!


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2018)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm at work now, doing even less than I did on Christmas Eve.


Same, soon to be on the clock for no real reason, except the bus needs to go, in case any one uses it. I may have a few people, here and there.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> As of 2 this afternoon, Mrs. GA and I have been married 29 years



Congratulations


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Congrats to you both
> 
> Anybody else off to work today or is it just me ?



We go back on Wednesday


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> Congratulations


Thank You! I've never had a day of regret.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm far from normal !
> 
> How far away is it ?





Gravity Aided said:


> 3,993 miles, following great circle arc.



Yeah, @Illaveago you're far from Normal......


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> We go back on Wednesday


I get Wednesday off each week, so I still get a couple of days. Last National Holiday until May 31, though. Luckily, I have vacation time.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Dec 2018)

It is my responsibility to do the hours and holiday sheets. Towards the end of each year I have to print out a copy of the following years Bank Holidays then work out which days will be 'fixed' over Christmas then speak to the boss and Production Manager to get their agreement. This year we finished Friday before, next year we will finish on Tuesday Christmas Eve, no doubt there will be many complaints but realistically, it is never going to please everyone.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2018)

I've been netless! 
Some of you may think that was a good thing !
Anyway ! We have just come back from a walk. It is one of those type of things you have to do when you come to a very steep hill and have to get off your bike and push .  It was quite pleasant wandering about over fields and through some woods but it is very windy .


----------



## Katherine (31 Dec 2018)

I go back to work next Monday for the first time since my accident!
I really need to get back to full speed after gradually slowing down more and more. 
Not got full movement or strength back in my hand but it is improving all the time.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> I go back to work next Monday for the first time since my accident!
> I really need to get back to full speed after gradually slowing down more and more.
> Not got full movement or strength back in my hand but it is improving all the time.


It may take a while before you make a full recovery. 

You may have to start off with sherry glasses before working up to pints ! 

Couldn't resist. But I'm glad you are getting better.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2018)

Just watching Death on the Nile ! Poirot has started off accusing everybody in first class of the murder! I suppose he will gradually work his way down through the other classes and then everybody in the city of Cairo !


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2018)

Katherine said:


> I go back to work next Monday for the first time since my accident!
> I really need to get back to full speed after gradually slowing down more and more.
> Not got full movement or strength back in my hand but it is improving all the time.



Nice to hear you're making a good recovery, just take it easy at first.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Dec 2018)

Bin emptied, recycling collected


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> As of 2 this afternoon, Mrs. GA and I have been married 29 years



Well done, congratulation.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2018)

dave r said:


> Well done, congratulation.


Thank You!
Nothing too big in way of celebration.
So a fine day, a nice supper, I got out for a few miles on the bike.


----------



## postman (31 Dec 2018)

It is going to be a long night.I am staying up after 22-30,i hope my aged body will cope with it tomorrow.We go to pick up our Son tomorrow he is coming home for a week,and our Daughter is having a fab time in New York.


----------



## Slioch (31 Dec 2018)

It's gin o clock. Woohoo


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Dec 2018)

There was a time I'd have been heading out the door about this time on NYE ready for a night on the town.

Instead it's almost time to give the dog his tranquillisers so they have time to work before the inevitable fireworks barrage at midnight.

Rock n roll, eh?


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2018)

Found a large jar of mincemeat in the cupboard .







And seeing as it's out of date by over 3 months itsi all mine to do as I wish .






So started off with a mincemeat sandwich  yummy .


----------



## MikeG (31 Dec 2018)

Happy new year to all who post in this thread. Hope you have a great 2019, and that you have a good evening this evening, whatever you are doing. Particular good wishes to all with health issues. I'm thinking of you, as I am sure we all are.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Found a large jar of mincemeat in the cupboard .
> 
> View attachment 444924
> 
> ...



Try adding a thick layer of mincemeat on top of a cheesecake for a delicious festive treat.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Try adding a thick layer of mincemeat on top of a cheesecake for a delicious festive treat.



Don't think we have a cheesecake at the mo


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Don't think we have a cheesecake at the mo



The Co-op is open til 9


----------



## Speicher (31 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Happy new year to all who post in this thread. Hope you have a great 2019, and that you have a good evening this evening, whatever you are doing. Particular good wishes to all with health issues. I'm thinking of you, as I am sure we all are.



I will be watching "Endeavour" eating some chocs and drinking a small glass of Alcofrol. Still feeling very fragile.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Dec 2018)

Speicher said:


> I will be watching "Endeavour" eating some chocs and drinking a small glass of Alcofrol. Still feeling very fragile.



A gentle


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2018)

Suitably inspired by the long-running thread, I just had Fray Bentos pie, the first one since I was a child. I think there may be reasons why it's 30 years since I last ate one....


----------



## colly (31 Dec 2018)

tyred said:


> Suitably inspired by the long-running thread, I just had Fray Bentos pie, the first one since I was a child. I think *there may be reasons why it's 30 years since I last ate one*....



You are not wrong.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (31 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Found a large jar of mincemeat in the cupboard .
> 
> View attachment 444924
> 
> ...



Philistine. 

I expect you’ll follow it up with a condensed milk sandwich?


----------



## colly (31 Dec 2018)

There are some dirty people on this site


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> As of 2 this afternoon, Mrs. GA and I have been married 29 years


Congratulations to you both and here's to a happy new year to you both.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Happy new year to all who post in this thread. Hope you have a great 2019, and that you have a good evening this evening, whatever you are doing. Particular good wishes to all with health issues. I'm thinking of you, as I am sure we all are.


Happy New Year to you and everyone on this site.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2018)

I am very full of trifle. 

Prior to that, I might also have consumed tomato, bacon and chilli soup, medium rare sirloin steak, new potatoes, a medley of steamed vegetables and garlic mushrooms.

If you all start to feel East Anglia sliding into the sea, that'll probably be the reason. It was all very good, though...


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> Good moaning !
> 
> Slidn't deep well last night !



Join the club.

Had some really odd / unsettling dreams.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Dec 2018)

Our cat actually went outside 3 times today  just wish she would actually 'go' so we wouldn't have to clean her tray


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2018)

Reynard said:


> I am very full of trifle.
> 
> Prior to that, I might also have consumed tomato, bacon and chilli soup, medium rare sirloin steak, new potatoes, a medley of steamed vegetables and garlic mushrooms.
> 
> If you all start to feel East Anglia sliding into the sea, that'll probably be the reason. It was all very good, though...


Last one for the UK...
2018/12/26 13:06:00, Sunderland, Tyne & Wear


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2018)

MikeG said:


> Happy new year to all who post in this thread. Hope you have a great 2019, and that you have a good evening this evening, whatever you are doing. Particular good wishes to all with health issues. I'm thinking of you, as I am sure we all are.



Happy New Year likewise xxx

Just a quiet evening here with the cats. I will also be updating the Ely CP website in a bit, once I've moved the photos of the new fosters off my camera and onto the laptop.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Dec 2018)

Happy New Year to you all! May you cycle as much as you wish and enjoy every second of it.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2018)

My New Years revolution will be to try and ride my new old bike when I get back South.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> My New Years revolution will be to try and ride my new old bike when I get back South.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Dec 2018)

There is a lot of s*** on the tv this evening


----------



## Katherine (31 Dec 2018)

Lullabelle said:


> There is a





Lullabelle said:


> We go back on Wednesday


Have you both been ill for the whole Christmas hols? Hope the new year sees you feeling better.


----------



## colly (1 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> There is a lot of s*** on the tv this evening



Well it is new years eve. (Was)

If they start the year off on a high everyone will notice the crapness of the rest of the years offerings.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

colly said:


> Well it is new years eve. (Was)
> 
> If they start the year off on a high everyone will notice the crapness of the rest of the years offerings.


In which case cycling should be easier.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

I've barely turned the telly on this festive season other than for MOTD.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jan 2019)

Have a great new year mudaners..and a healthy happy year


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Congratulations to you both and here's to a happy new year to you both.


Thank You. and a Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Thank You. and a Happy New Year to you as well!


You'll get yours in a few hours.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2019)

A very Happy New Year to you all. I am still a few hours away, but I'll sleep through it. Until the neighbor sets off his shotgun. Again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll get yours in a few hours.


Nice to see you've gone back to the Shirley Gif again.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Our cat actually went outside 3 times today  just wish she would actually 'go' so we wouldn't have to clean her tray


My Cats come back in the house to use the litter trays....................................then begger off out again.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2019)

Happy New Year to all on CC.

Lazy-ish day today, got to get the lump of 'Topside' in the slow cooker and mooch around slowly clearing up and sorting the fire out then Maz's Son and his Wife/Children get here for dinner about 4 or so but Maz has volunteered to peel.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jan 2019)

Happy new year again..

Not a bad morning, clear head from a night on spring water...
I have been instructed to call the good lady about 8.30... Would that be 08.30 darling or 20.30?

Hopefully we can have a walk or bike ride if her cold has passed.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2019)

Morning!
My! Doesn't time fly? It seems like it was only yesterday when it was last year !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 444971


Ah! I never set my sights too high so that I don't disappoint myself if anything goes wrong! My approach is more like Robert the Bruce's. Try, try and try again! And then give up!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2019)

From here we can see Leeds way is being lit up by a red Sun!




I'm assuming it is from the Sun!


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2019)

Morning all, was trying to enjoy a brew but madam has done avery stink poo in her tray, not good fof a sore head


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)




----------



## postman (1 Jan 2019)

Anyone got a headache,Well happy new year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> Anyone got a headache,Well happy new year.


I have a headache and I've arranged to take the granddaughter for a bike ride. Let's hope fresh air clears my head a little...


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2019)

Me and the cat have been outside to get some air.


----------



## roadrash (1 Jan 2019)

brilliant start to the new year from about 1.30am I was up with the squits till about 6.30 , hmm things can only get better ……..I hope


----------



## The Bystander (1 Jan 2019)

I got a text message from blood.co.uk telling me that the blood I donated last week is ready and available for use. Moderately mundane for me, less so for anyone who might need it. Thanks again to @biggs682 for giving me the nudge to sign up to donate.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I am very full of trifle.
> 
> Prior to that, I might also have consumed tomato, bacon and chilli soup, medium rare sirloin steak, new potatoes, a medley of steamed vegetables and garlic mushrooms.
> *
> If you all start to feel East Anglia sliding into the sea, that'll probably be the reason.* It was all very good, though...


2019/01/01 01:18:31.1, QUABBS, SHROPSHIRE


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2019)

The Bystander said:


> I got a text message from blood.co.uk telling me that the blood I donated last week is ready and available for use. Moderately mundane for me, less so for anyone who might need it. Thanks again to @biggs682 for giving me the nudge to sign up to donate.



The nice thing is when you get the text telling you where it was used
My next appointment is in a couple of weeks 
But well done @The Bystander


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> 2019/01/01 01:18:31.1, QUABBS, SHROPSHIRE



That'll have been the  and two biskits I had later...


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2019)

I have taken the cards down and put them in the recycle bag, will take down the tree later


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

No sore head for me - the advantage of being teetotal, I suppose. 

My right knee is very sore today though. 

About to have a spot of lunch. Will finish the last of the soup, then I've these lobster and crayfish things, and after that, I'll just see what takes my fancy. Might tuck into my 8p pineapple.

And East Anglia will slide further into the sea...


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I have taken the cards down and put them in the recycle bag, will take down the tree later



Ours always come down on 12th night. Fortunately that's the day after I'm stewarding at a cat show...


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ours always come down on 12th night. Fortunately that's the day after I'm stewarding at a cat show...



We go back to work tomorrow so want it down as it could be quite depressing to come back home to.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2019)

I had an inch of rain yesterday! 
So glad that wasn't snow.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We go back to work tomorrow so want it down as it could be quite depressing to come back home to.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

That was a very fine lunch. I added the last of the southern fried chicken strips and aioli to that, plus had some pineapple, a pear and two


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2019)

The Bystander said:


> I got a text message from blood.co.uk telling me that the blood I donated last week is ready and available for use. Moderately mundane for me, less so for anyone who might need it. Thanks again to @biggs682 for giving me the nudge to sign up to donate.


I was given 4 units 12 years ago so it is very useful ! So good on you or donating.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2019)

Normal avatar has been resumed.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ours always come down on 12th night. Fortunately that's the day after I'm stewarding at a cat show...



Ours came down this afternoon


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Ours came down this afternoon



As did ours, we are not traditional when it comes to Chritmas, no turkey, no mince pies etc...just relaxing at the end of a busy year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Jan 2019)

Bin day is back to normal next week, that's a Tuesday for our house, yours may be different.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jan 2019)

Been busy, grass cut hedges cut,weeds pulled up!! Ffs is January ..

Everything is growing!!


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> As did ours, we are not traditional when it comes to Chritmas, no turkey, no mince pies etc...just relaxing at the end of a busy year.



We usually celebrate quietly with family and friends, but by new years day we've had enough and just want to get back to normal so the decorations come down.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> We usually celebrate quietly with family and friends, but by new years day we've had enough and just want to get back to normal so the decorations come down.


The spirits that lived within them won't be happy. Your garden won't do well this year.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

It's just mum, the cats and me, so our Christmas isn't a big deal either.

We do keep to certain traditions (like the spare place setting at the Christmas Eve table for absent friends and for those for whom we grieve), but as we're both of European rather than British heritage, we don't go overboard on turkey, mince pies etc. We always have fish or seafood on Christmas Eve, but have whatever takes our fancy on Christmas Day. We're both teetotal as well LOL.

Our most fun tradition is the yellow stickering. My fridge and freezer are officially chock solid after yesterday's hunting, so no groceries needed for around three weeks. 

Except for bananas. I bloomin' forgot to buy a bunch of bananas yesterday.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

I did get, amongst other things yesterday, a whole monkfish tail for 38p, and a large lamb neck fillet for 32p. And half a kilo of smoked bacon for 9p...

Plus they had a job lot of cat treats marked down to 25p a pack, so I cleaned them out.


----------



## MikeG (1 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> .......we don't go overboard on....mince pies..........





Lullabelle said:


> ........no mince pies etc....



Well that's it. You've blown it. I'm not coming for next christmas then.

Easter? How are you with stollen?


----------



## MikeG (1 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> The spirits that lived within them won't be happy. Your garden won't do well this year.



You are madder than a mad thing from Madsville.


----------



## Ratchet Cat (1 Jan 2019)

I have just eaten a toasted cheese sandwich


----------



## MikeG (1 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> ......... East Anglia will slide further into the sea...



Isostatic rebound, not exotic fruit displacement.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Well that's it. You've blown it. I'm not coming for next christmas then.
> 
> Easter? How are you with stollen?



I bought a box of 4 mince pies from the ISB in Tesco. 

Stollen I have. The mini bites filled with marzipan ok for you? I always have a stash of them.


----------



## MikeG (1 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I bought a box of 4 mince pies from the ISB in Tesco..........



Oh dear. Oh deary deary me........


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> You are madder than a mad thing from Madsville.


You're so kind, flattery will get you nowhere though.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Well that's it. You've blown it. I'm not coming for next christmas then.
> 
> Easter? How are you with stollen?


Only 357 days to go.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's just mum, the cats and me, so our Christmas isn't a big deal either.
> 
> We do keep to certain traditions* (like the spare place setting at the Christmas Eve table for absent friends and for those for whom we grieve), *but as we're both of European rather than British heritage, we don't go overboard on turkey, mince pies etc. We always have fish or seafood on Christmas Eve, but have whatever takes our fancy on Christmas Day. We're both teetotal as well LOL.
> 
> ...


Ever keep one for an unexpected visitor?


----------



## MikeG (1 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ever keep one for an unexpected visitor?



With no mince pies? You're kidding.......


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> With no mince pies? You're kidding.......


The unexpected visitor may have some.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Oh dear. Oh deary deary me........



I know, guilty as charged...  They were the best I could do on short notice.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ever keep one for an unexpected visitor?



Yes - amounts to the same thing.

Dad used to prefer unexpected visitor. But for me, it's always been the other.

To absent friends.


----------



## MikeG (1 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I know, guilty as charged...  They were the best I could do on short notice.



Short notice? You've had three hundred and sixty four days. How much notice do you want?


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

Lovely supper here tonight.

Thai-spiced prawns with chilli, lime and coconut baked in the oven, wholewheat noodles and steamed veg (baby corn, sugar snap peas, green beans and sprouting broccoli) with sesame and soy.

Might have a chocolate mousse later.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Short notice? You've had three hundred and sixty four days. How much notice do you want?



It's like putting the sprouts on to boil in July...


----------



## MikeG (1 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper here tonight.
> 
> Thai-spiced prawns with chilli, lime and coconut baked in the oven, wholewheat noodles and steamed veg (baby corn, sugar snap peas, green beans and sprouting broccoli) with sesame and soy.
> 
> Might have a chocolate mousse later.




Phwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhm

......Bread and lemon curd, a wedge of christmas cake, reheated christmas pudding and brandy sauce, cup of tea.


----------



## postman (1 Jan 2019)

Back from Manchester Our son is home for a week,well actually he is going to London tomorrow his 23 rd birthday,to see Hamilton the stage show for the second time.On another note it is daughters last day in New York tomorrow.That has passed quick.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> ......reheated christmas pudding and brandy sauce, cup of tea.



I'll take that quite happily.


----------



## MikeG (1 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'll take that quite happily.



Over my dead body. Not the tea, of course. I'll make you a cuppa. But if you so much as _glance_ at the christmas pudding.........


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Over my dead body. Not the tea, of course. I'll make you a cuppa. But if you so much as _glance_ at the christmas pudding.........



... you'll personally twist my head off and use it for a chamber pot...

Get it.

Your pudding is safe. I still have four stashed away in the cupboard.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Over my dead body. Not the tea, of course. I'll make you a cuppa. But if you so much as _glance_ at the christmas pudding.........


Never turned down the offer of a free cuppa yet.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> ... you'll personally twist my head off and use it for a chamber pot...
> 
> Get it.
> 
> Your pudding is safe. I still have four stashed away in the cupboard.


You had four stashed away.


----------



## MikeG (1 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> ... .....Your pudding is safe. I still have four stashed away in the cupboard.



There you go, classic. That's your task. Evade the cats, in and out like a ghost, leave the smallest one because I'm a charitable so-and-so, and toddle on down here without disturbing Reynard's peace. Kettle's on. Don't hang about.......


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> There you go, classic. That's your task. Evade the cats, in and out like a ghost, leave the smallest one because I'm a charitable so-and-so, and toddle on down here without disturbing Reynard's peace. Kettle's on. Don't hang about.......


Cat burglars get everywhere these days. She's checking at present they're still there.


----------



## MikeG (1 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cat burglars get everywhere these days. She's checking at present they're still there.



No, no........she's putting a mousetrap on top of them. Watch your fingers.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

That's if you can find them in the first place 

You don't have to steal - that'd be an affront to my hospitality. I'd be happy to put a brew on, break out the cream, wang some brandy in it etc. I also have a stash of Stollen, and I've just been baking Lebkuchen.


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2019)

The Bystander said:


> I got a text message from blood.co.uk telling me that the blood I donated last week is ready and available for use. Moderately mundane for me, less so for anyone who might need it. Thanks again to @biggs682 for giving me the nudge to sign up to donate.


That's gread. Well done to you.

I've been trying to give blood since last March. I have made several appointments for the local donation centre which have been cancelled except for one which I failed on the iron levels test. I've been eating spinach with nearly every meal ever since!


----------



## The Bystander (1 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I've been eating spinach with nearly every meal ever since!



I confess to having extra spinach rations before the session just to be on the safe side.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> That's gread. Well done to you.
> 
> I've been trying to give blood since last March. I have made several appointments for the local donation centre which have been cancelled except for one which I failed on the iron levels test. I've been eating spinach with nearly every meal ever since!





The Bystander said:


> I confess to having extra spinach rations before the session just to be on the safe side.



Did you crush the spinach can with one hand to open the tin? Did you win against Bluto? Did you feel inexplicably attracted to very tall thin women with black hair in a bun and named after a salad condiment?



Well done on the blood donations!


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> That's gread. Well done to you.
> 
> I've been trying to give blood since last March. I have made several appointments for the local donation centre which have been cancelled except for one which I failed on the iron levels test. I've been eating spinach with nearly every meal ever since!


Raw spinach has less iron.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> *That's if you can find them in the first place *
> 
> You don't have to steal - that'd be an affront to my hospitality. I'd be happy to put a brew on, break out the cream, wang some brandy in it etc. I also have a stash of Stollen, and I've just been baking Lebkuchen.


You can't find them you mean.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You can't find them you mean.



Oh, I know exactly where they are, seeings I put back the one I took out for Christmas Day as I decided to have this chocolate thing with the density of plutonium instead.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jan 2019)

I must remember not to just put a cup into the washing up water without checking it first. I've changed from tea bags to loose tea and it's not registering yet that loose tea means loose and not bagged.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jan 2019)

The only thing i've eaten all day is a potato pie.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> The only thing i've eaten all day is a potato pie.


I'm looking at a bunch of bananas within arms reach. Could they all be eat today?


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'm looking at a bunch of bananas within arms reach. Could they all be eat today?



Save the skins for your palm tree's food,if you have one!


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> That's gread. Well done to you.
> 
> I've been trying to give blood since last March. I have made several appointments for the local donation centre which have been cancelled except for one which I failed on the iron levels test. I've been eating spinach with nearly every meal ever since!



Frustrating isn't it.

They wont let me give blood due to auto immune condition.
I'd love to be a blood doner ,i was a motorcycle rider for 30 yrs so blood and Air Ambulance are something i do support and would like to help with.
We have various mobile blood collections in my village and they seem to do well, lot of older people in my village seem to support them.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jan 2019)

Well its a cooler dry morning, bike to work...pounds to lose 
I've only done 20 miles in my van since the 21st.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Frustrating isn't it.
> 
> They wont let me give blood due to auto immune condition.
> I'd love to be a blood doner ,i was a motorcycle rider for 30 yrs so blood and Air Ambulance are something i do support and would like to help with.
> We have various mobile blood collections in my village and they seem to do well, lot of older people in my village seem to support them.


I can't now give blood because I had a blood transfusion but I was a donor until then. 
The funny thing was, that after receiving the blood they kept coming round for blood samples!
I said to them that I didn't realize that it was only a loan !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2019)

We will try to pop into Coventry Transport Museum on the way back home and see if they have any info on my tandem.


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We will try to pop into Coventry Transport Museum on the way back home and see if they have any info on my tandem.



It's an interesting place to wander round.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> It's an interesting place to wander round.


I'll give you a wave as I pass by .


----------



## postman (2 Jan 2019)

Good start to the year.The mountain bike is not ill.It is just a plastic cover that is broken and the nut can be fastened with my fingers,so no expense to be laid out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2019)

It is icy here, but it is only 7;30 a.m., so things will probably melt. It wasn't icy out yesterday when I rode my bike, but it was close to freezing.


----------



## postman (2 Jan 2019)

I began my marathon Charles Dickens readathon last night.First book of seven,Great Expectations six chapters,oh it is good,this was the first real book i ever read as a young person.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2019)

I loved Great Expectations. A great book, everyone should read it. It transformed my life*.


*Your results may vary. 
All claims made to the improving
effects of the literature of 
Charles Dickens have
not been proven.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2019)

Physio rehab this morning - forgot when planning my ride last night, and realised I had to go there instead. On the way back, collected parts to service my car (overdue). Oil, oil filter, air filter, pollen filter, spark plugs, new front pads and brake bleed. Help from my son doing the climbing under the car to remove the lower engine cover.

Only 'slight' mishap, was when my son was screwing down the coil packs - did one bolt way too tight and snapped it clean off. Great. He'd picked up one of the the bolt that holds the engine cover on, three correct, fourth not. Managed to drill it through, then screwed in a smaller bolt, and as I 'undid' it, the 'old' bolts thread came out too. Phew - proper bolt then used. Just one bolt short on the plastic engine cover now.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jan 2019)

Gritted work,its gone chilly..bout time, stop everything growing


----------



## colly (2 Jan 2019)

Just another dull day in West Yorkshire:

http://imgur.com/gallery/0PMzveM


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2019)

Well, that was an interesting first day back


----------



## colly (2 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Well, that was an interesting first day back


That good ? wow !


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2019)

colly said:


> That good ? wow !



Heck no! I like to do my job properly so I get very frustrated at others peoples half-a***d attitude which makes my job difficult as I have follow them around reminding them of procedure, mopping up the mess. 
Maybe I must need to chill a bit.


----------



## colly (2 Jan 2019)

Maybe, but it pis ticks me off too when people can’t be bothered to do the job right.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2019)

I'm back home! 
It has been a long day. I waved at dave r when I went through Coventry but he must have been looking the other way . 

We popped into the Transport Museum. They have extended it ! It is a lot bigger now and winds around quite a bit. We were in there for quite a long time as there is a lot too see. It is well worth a visit and it is free! 
From the museum we then went to see the cathedrals old and new .


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jan 2019)

colly said:


> Maybe, but it pis ticks me off too when people can’t be bothered to do the job right.



It's all about being organised.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> It's all about being organised.


Does that include people from Diss in Norfolk ?


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Heck no! I like to do my job properly so I get very frustrated at others peoples half-a***d attitude which makes my job difficult as I have follow them around reminding them of procedure, mopping up the mess.
> Maybe I must need to chill a bit.



That's why I'm not going back until the 7th.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2019)

Really busy day today, spent doing assorted errands.

Had a lovely supper of monkfish tail wrapped in bacon, roasties and roast mediterranean veggies (onion, peppers, garlic, cherry tomatoes). Followed that up by a beautiful ripe mango. I might have eaten a touch too much...


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm back home!
> It has been a long day. I waved at dave r when I went through Coventry but he must have been looking the other way .
> 
> We popped into the Transport Museum. They have extended it ! It is a lot bigger now and winds around quite a bit. We were in there for quite a long time as there is a lot too see. It is well worth a visit and it is free!
> From the museum we then went to see the cathedrals old and new .



I was doing the ironing when you were in the museum and didn't spot you.  The museum is much better than it used to be.


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2019)

I've just finished doing the dishes.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2019)

I'm having a


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Really busy day today, spent doing assorted errands.
> 
> Had a lovely supper of monkfish tail wrapped in bacon, roasties and roast mediterranean veggies (onion, peppers, garlic, cherry tomatoes). Followed that up by a beautiful ripe mango. I might have eaten a touch too much...


Monkfish, the poor man's lobster, or so my Dad used to say.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Monkfish, the poor man's lobster, or so my Dad used to say.



I've heard it called that too.

Though to be honest, it's beautiful fish in its own right.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2019)

Wakey wakey


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Wakey wakey


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jan 2019)

Nice fresh ride to work..no frost.
Going to be a long boring day me thinks.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2019)

Morning. It is grey and a bit cold out there.

We think it is recycling bin day tomorrow .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2019)

Is the BBC trying it's hardest to come up with depressing news ?

They have just announced that they have bought a new dance competition from Simon Cowell !


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is grey and a bit cold out there.
> 
> We think it is recycling bin day tomorrow .


By then it'll be today, not tomorrow, and today will be yesterday.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Nice fresh ride to work..no frost.
> Going to be a long boring day me thinks.



Similar conditions here


----------



## gbb (3 Jan 2019)

My love of an English breakfast is restored. I've grown bored by it, bacon just doesnt seem the same, the whole thing has become a bit of a let down, until today. 
Day off, my wife just did grilled bacon, egg, beans, a fried tomato, mushrooms, fried bread, HP brown sauce and a cuppa to finish off 

Awesome


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've heard it called that too.
> 
> Though to be honest, it's beautiful fish in its own right.



I am a monkfish fan


----------



## gbb (3 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is the BBC trying it's hardest to come up with depressing news ?
> 
> They have just announced that they have bought a new dance competition from Simon Cowell !


Yeah, it's all becoming a bit mundane now. A well worn concept, all the usual gushing, false emotion, overhype etc etc.


----------



## roadrash (3 Jan 2019)

gbb said:


> grilled bacon, egg, beans, a fried tomato, mushrooms, fried bread, HP brown sauce and a cuppa to finish off



Hmmm I could just eat that right now


----------



## postman (3 Jan 2019)

Doh first puncture of the year.In my hallway that must be a first.Putting on my new tyres,a little tight so i used the levers,and right at the end i thought oh i hope i did not nick that,yes i had.So the back tyre is going on tomorrow not rushing this,as i am going out shopping soon.Ah well upward and onward.puncture in the hallway,i don't believe it.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> Hmmm I could just eat that right now


You were beat to it, it's gone.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> By then it'll be today, not tomorrow, and today will be yesterday.


It will have bin and gone...IGMC


----------



## MikeG (3 Jan 2019)

Someone has just asked me to give them one-to-one woodwork tuition, for a decent fee. I prefer to think of it as a handtool masterclass, rather than a woodwork class. If they accept my nomenclature, then I'll probably say yes.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Someone has just asked me to give them one-to-one woodwork tuition, for a decent fee. I prefer to think of it as a handtool masterclass, rather than a woodwork class. If they accept my nomenclature, then I'll probably say yes.



oo-er!


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Someone has just asked me to give them one-to-one woodwork tuition, for a decent fee. I prefer to think of it as a handtool masterclass, rather than a woodwork class. If they accept my nomenclature, then I'll probably say yes.


Four figure sum, I presume.


----------



## Katherine (3 Jan 2019)

gbb said:


> My love of an English breakfast is restored. I've grown bored by it, bacon just doesnt seem the same, the whole thing has become a bit of a let down, until today.
> Day off, my wife just did grilled bacon, egg, beans, a fried tomato, mushrooms, fried bread, HP brown sauce and a cuppa to finish off
> 
> Awesome





roadrash said:


> Hmmm I could just eat that right now


I don't buy bacon as often these days but my mother in law is in hospital and requested a bacon butty which I took this afternoon after me and Miss K having our own for lunch first.  I visited a friend who is also in the same hospital, so she got one too!


----------



## roadrash (3 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I don't buy bacon as often these days but my mother in law is in hospital and requested a bacon butty which I took this afternoon after me and Miss K having our own for lunch first.  I visited a friend who is also in the same hospital, so she got one too!



seeing as you don't live too far away, …...next time your passing wigan …...


----------



## MikeG (3 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Four figure sum, I presume.



Ever the optimist.



Or optometrist, perhaps.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jan 2019)

Bin’s out, car windscreen covered in case of frost, dinner now eaten. Washing up next. 

My goodness, I live the rock and roll lifestyle.


----------



## colly (3 Jan 2019)

Gingered chickpeas!
Oh yes.

I am stuffed.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2019)

Managed my first ever bike ride since my crash back in November.  8 flat miles, with a couple of embarrassing moments at junctions. Because I can't put much power through my right knee, getting going from a standing start is... precarious. But once I've got going, as long as the gear isn't too big, I can ride. Gears still need a bit of tweaking though - there's a lot of "lost in translation" in the drivetrain.

It was green bin day (garden / kitchen waste) here today. It's usually Tuesdays. I didn't bother putting the black bag (general waste) out for collection as well, since there's barely anything in it. Can't understand how some folks can generate half a dozen or more black bags over the festive season...


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Four figure sum, I presume.


Kitkat ?


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Jan 2019)

Walking home yesterday I thought it was Monday so reminded myself to put the bins out


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Walking home yesterday I thought it was Monday so reminded myself to put the bins out



Did anyone else?


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Did anyone else?



Nope, but for some odd reason, I had it in my head that it was Wednesday today.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Did anyone else?



No that was when I realised I had the wrong day


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Jan 2019)

The past couple of days have been relatively quiet, some people are still on holiday so I have had 5 maybe 6 phone calls, I normally get more than that a couple of hours.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Kitkat ?


He'll get a break, he's the teacher.


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2019)

I have a cold.


----------



## postman (3 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My goodness, I live the rock and roll lifestyle.




What about me,aged 68 nearly 69.I was out on the tiles a 09-00 this morning.Bucket and cloth cleaning the kitchen floor.Rock and roll wherefore art thou.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> What about me,aged 68 nearly 69.I was out on the tiles a 09-00 this morning.Bucket and cloth cleaning the kitchen floor.Rock and roll wherefore art thou.


Well, if you get on your knees next time you can rock forwards & backwards, whilst rolling the upper body from side to side.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Kitkat ?


KitKats don't cost £10.00!!


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Really busy day today, spent doing assorted errands.
> 
> Had a lovely supper of monkfish tail wrapped in bacon, roasties and roast mediterranean veggies (onion, peppers, garlic, cherry tomatoes). Followed that up by a beautiful ripe mango. I might have eaten a touch too much...


Anywhere near CAVERSHAM, READING, two hours after posting that?
It'd be about 1/4 to 12 last night.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anywhere near CAVERSHAM, READING, two hours after posting that?
> It'd be about 1/4 to 12 last night.



That wasn't me, this time...


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2019)

Morning. It is cardboard and plastic bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is cardboard and plastic bin day today.



In my world it's Friday and time for a shower , see the live link below


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2019)

There is a lovely clear sky out there this morning, but it is cold and frosty!


----------



## MikeG (4 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> There is a lovely clear sky out there this morning, but it is cold and frosty!



Indeed. Our car passed its MOT yesterday, without needing any work.........which considering it has done 250,000 miles isn't bad. Anyway, I was out before sunrise this morning checking the oil and water, and yes, it's a little chilly.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Jan 2019)

No real frost dispite the forecast.
Not a bad morning as it happens


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2019)

tyred said:


> I have a cold.


This cold just keeps giving ! Aches, headaches, sneezes, wunny doze!
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Slioch (4 Jan 2019)

Just finished making some tomato and red pepper soup. I thought the previous batch tasted a bit bland, so I added some chilli flakes this time.
OMG.


----------



## colly (4 Jan 2019)

I started to decorate our bedroom this morning at 11.10. I've only emptied the room and taken down pelmets and curtains so far.
I am fed up with it already.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2019)

I went to the post office in the village this morning to send a couple of small packages. I also sorted out my white coat for tomorrow. I'm stewarding at the Exotic Shorthair show in Wisbech.

Am about to go have some lunch. In deference to @MikeG I won't say what I'm having.


----------



## MikeG (4 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> .......Am about to go have some lunch. In deference to @MikeG I won't say what I'm having.



Relax. My post christmas regime doesn't resume until next week.


----------



## postman (4 Jan 2019)

Well despite being very careful this morning.I managed to nick two holes in the inner tube on the back wheel.Note to self STOP doing tyre replacements in the hallway it is very dangerous.Now there is a brand new tube in the back wheel.But i have not put it on yet,i am waiting to see if it goes down,doh.Anyway an excuse for me to go to Evans Cycles tomorrow and spend some money on a couple of spare tubes,and a latte.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> Well despite being very careful this morning.I managed to nick two holes in the inner tube on the back wheel.Note to self STOP doing tyre replacements in the hallway it is very dangerous.Now there is a brand new tube in the back wheel.But i have not put it on yet,i am waiting to see if it goes down,doh.Anyway an excuse for me to go to Evans Cycles tomorrow and spend some money on a couple of spare tubes,and a latte.


Evans does lattes now?


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Relax. My post christmas regime doesn't resume until next week.



Ouf! You *did* say the 4th... 

Ah well, in that case, two  and a wrap with bbq prawns, aioli, avocado, pea shoots, spinach and garlic chives, followed by a beautifully ripe and juicy pear.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2019)

It has arrived.  The photo I bought.



I've seen the right frame for it - just a simple black one with a 2 inch white mount.


----------



## MikeG (4 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ouf! You *did* say the 4th... .....



I know, but there is some christmas pudding left.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I know, but there is some christmas pudding left.



Ah, well, yes... Those ARE extenuating circumstances, I suppose.

Although either a) you haven't been eating enough pudding, or b) someone bought too much or c) someone's actually managed to nick mine...


----------



## MikeG (4 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> ......b) someone bought too much or



_Bought?_



> c) someone's actually managed to nick mine...



You'd best go check. Our classic is usually pretty efficient.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> _Bought? _



OK, made. My bad. 



> You'd best go check. Our classic is usually pretty efficient.



All five still present and correct. 

P.S. You must've made enough to feed an army... 

P.P.S. It's very good fried in butter till the edges go crispy, and then a generous dollop of brandied cream on top...  You could fry it in brandy butter as well, i suppose...


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2019)

We’re going to eat the last of the Christmas pud tonight. Still got Christmas cake and mince pies.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2019)

My bin people came today and they put the bin exactly where it was before, leading me to believe it hadn't been emptied.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2019)

We have just had fish and chips. The portions are that big that you can spit them up and keep them for tomorrow and microwave up again.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We have just had fish and chips. The portions are that big that you can spit them up and keep them for tomorrow and microwave up again.



Spit them up? Blimey, that sounds a bit extreme...


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Spit them up? Blimey, that sounds a bit extreme...


They are big pieces of cod and loads of chips, so it seems pointless to waste them and it works out cheaper having two meals from one. Plus I need to lose a bit of weight.


----------



## colly (4 Jan 2019)

Update on decorating:

Raked out some cracks in the plaster and filled them. There were loads. 
Now worried that the house is collapsing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> They are big pieces of cod and loads of chips, so it seems pointless to waste them and it works out cheaper having two meals from one. Plus I need to lose a bit of weight.


I suddenly fancy fish and chips.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> They are big pieces of cod and loads of chips, so it seems pointless to waste them and it works out cheaper having two meals from one. Plus I need to lose a bit of weight.



Split, you mean...


----------



## MikeG (4 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> ........Still got Christmas cake and mince pies.



Home made? Good depth of (homemade) marzipan? How long has the cake been soaked with brandy? These details are important before I plan my next steps.


----------



## MikeG (4 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> All five still present and correct. .......



Five? Either you were telling porkies previously, or @classic33 left more dummies than instructed.


----------



## MikeG (4 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We have just had fish and chips. The portions are that big that you can spit them up and keep them for tomorrow and microwave up again.



Microwaved chips? Have you thought this through?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah, well, yes... Those ARE extenuating circumstances, I suppose.
> 
> Although either
> a) you haven't been eating enough pudding, or
> ...


Didn't you say that they were all at thee back of the cupboard?

Besides you can't prove a thing!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I suddenly fancy fish and chips.



We had chips from the chippy tonight. I didn't have fish though but these fantastic chicken goujons they have - 100% chicken breast. Wife and kids had sausage with beans.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Microwaved chips? Have you thought this through?


Smaller portions.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Home made? Good depth of (homemade) marzipan? How long has the cake been soaked with brandy? These details are important before I plan my next steps.


I've an aunt who "feeds" her cakes and puddings. Anything up to three months prior to baking. 

You'd probably fail a roadside breath test after more than two slices.

Brought one back that weighed more than 20lb. In that rucksack.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jan 2019)

microwaved chips are horrible and soggy , in fact im pretty sure it should be illegal to microwave chips


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Jan 2019)

View: https://www.facebook.com/theguardian/videos/694044694116630/UzpfSTEwODkxNDQ0NDQ6MTAyMTcwMzk3ODAzNjE4OTA/


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> in fact im pretty sure it should be illegal to microwave chips


If not, it should be..


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2019)

I drove under the Bat bridges on the A11 this afternoon.
In about half an hour, I'll be driving back under them going t'other way..


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Microwaved chips? Have you thought this through?


Yes! In a sealed plastic take away tub and stored in the fridge they can be microwaved for just over a minute and taste just like fresh ones.


----------



## MikeG (4 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! In a sealed plastic take away tub and stored in the fridge they can be microwaved for just over a minute and taste just like fresh ones.



_Taste_ like. Maybe. I'll grant that. Personally, though, I eat chips as much for the texture as the taste, and limp soggy things can taste like heaven for all I care. Chips need to be at least a bit crispy.

Take those same day-old chips, and place them on a baking tray in a hot oven (200 or so), and if you take them out at the right moment you'll get hot, crispy and tasty chips, with no sogginess at all.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Home made? Good depth of (homemade) marzipan? How long has the cake been soaked with brandy? These details are important before I plan my next steps.



Both home made, the fruit of the pudding was steeped in brandy for a few days, and upon serving brandy was poured on and set alight, served with brandy sauce. 

The cake, a rich fruit cake, was made in the summer and regularly serviced with brandy, however there was no marzipan ‘cos marzipan is Mephistopheles‘ own toe jam, I feckin hate marzipan. Instead various fruits and a glaze adorned the top of the cake.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2019)

I don't mind how chips are, soggy or crispy , just so long as they are cooked.
My local chip shop doesn't waste money on fancy plastic boxes but serves them in grease proof paper bags wrapped in paper.
The fish is fresh cod which breaks into large white chunks and isn't a battered minnow like I've had elsewhere.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Five? Either you were telling porkies previously, or @classic33 left more dummies than instructed.



It's more like I can't count. 

What good is an engineer who can't count?


----------



## MikeG (4 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> ........The cake, a rich fruit cake...... there was no marzipan.......



No marzipan? NO MARZIPAN!! Your cake, sirra, is safe from me.

OK, well we'd best take a look at your mince pies. Homemade mince, obviously. How thick is your pastry, and how deep is the filling? I find the ratio of mince to pastry to be a really important factor in the decision to swallow, or hide it behind the aspidistra.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2019)

I reheat chips & roasties under the grill.

Or else, I just scarf them cold LOL...


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> microwaved chips are horrible and soggy , in fact im pretty sure it should be illegal to microwave chips


Everything is getting smaller these days.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> No marzipan? NO MARZIPAN!! Your cake, sirra, is safe from me.
> 
> OK, well we'd best take a look at your mince pies. Homemade mince, obviously. How thick is your pastry, and how deep is the filling? I find the ratio of mince to pastry to be a really important factor in the decision to swallow, or hide it behind the aspidistra.



I didn’t make the mince pies this year, two boxes of Sainsbury’s Taste the Difference pies. They are the crack cocaine of mince pies.


----------



## MikeG (4 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I didn’t make the mince pies this year, two boxes of Sainsbury’s Taste the Difference pies. They are the crack cocaine of mince pies.



You're telling porkies to try to throw me off the scent. Nobody eats bought mince pies.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> You're telling porkies to try to throw me off the scent. Nobody eats bought mince pies.


Errr, he can't throw you off the scent, can he?


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2019)

Just having a nice  before calling it a night.

Up early for the ECS show in Wisbech.


----------



## mybike (5 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Also, note to self...
> 
> Next time you open a really dented tin of chopped tomatoes, do so *inside* a plastic bag.



You or the tin?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> I've an aunt who "feeds" her cakes and puddings. Anything up to three months prior to baking.
> 
> You'd probably fail a roadside breath test after more than two slices.
> 
> Brought one back that weighed more than 20lb. In that rucksack.


Fruitcakes, used to be kept in the attic and fed rum from July until Christmas, according to relatives. I could have some timings wrong. During prohibition, I believe they used a different recipe that had wine or stronger. Imported from the basement.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jan 2019)

I failed to start making marmalade. It got squeezed by the need to start thinking about getting the bumf together to make a feeble stab at filing my tax return.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fruitcakes, used to be kept in the attic and fed rum from July until Christmas, according to relatives. I could have some timings wrong. During prohibition, I believe they used a different recipe that had wine or stronger. Imported from the basement.


She'll have already made next years, just left until "feeding time" is due.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My bin people came today and they put the bin exactly where it was before, leading me to believe it hadn't been emptied.


Must be a new bloke who's not been on the course yet.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2019)

Who mentioned marzipan ? 

Anyway time for some miles enjoy


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Everything is getting smaller these days.


You are looking through the wrong end of your binoculars.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Everything is getting smaller these days.


Except for cars and motorbikes! They seem to be getting bigger!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Who mentioned marzipan ?
> 
> Anyway time for some miles enjoy


Be careful you don't do a Torvil and Dean !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I failed to start making marmalade. It got squeezed by the need to start thinking about getting the bumf together to make a feeble stab at filing my tax return.


With marmalade ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Jan 2019)

Saturday and nothing planned...xmas decs removal and shopping have been mentioned..
Its a bit chilly, and for some reason my bird feeders are not being used?


----------



## MikeG (5 Jan 2019)

Just watched a barn owl in our garden for quarter of an hour. It caught a mouse in the adjacent ditch.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Be careful you don't do a Torvil and Dean !



Just back no sign of Vanilla ( Ice Ice baby ) . Chilly wind just enough to spin the legs .


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2019)

Just about to go out. Still incredibly dull - might be popping the lights on until I reach the trails. Just carb and coffee loading now.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Who mentioned marzipan ?
> 
> Anyway time for some miles enjoy



bit late for you.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Be careful you don't do a Torvil and Dean !


You mean un Ravel?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jan 2019)

I thought he meant go spinning about on the ice.
Although here's a Morning Song for that:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paDKkCEWx1g


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2019)

Fabby day stewarding for a dear friend at the Exotic Shorthair show today. Had loads of lovely cat cuddles and was good to catch up with some bods that I don't see terribly often.

Now settled down with the furry girls listening to Blackpool v Arsenal.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2019)

mybike said:


> You or the tin?



The tin. It's easier on the ceiling as well...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Just watched a barn owl in our garden for quarter of an hour. It caught a mouse in the adjacent ditch.



Saw a barn owl hunting along the Hundred Foot this morning while driving out to Wisbech.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Jan 2019)

Out in Cape Verde soaking up some sun at the moment as it’s our 25th wedding anniversary.

Just polished off my second Pina Colada of the day and must admit to getting a bit of a taste for them.

All Inclusive so i feel obliged to work my way through the coktail menu. 

It’s going to be a hard first commute when i get back.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Out in Cape Verde soaking up some sun at the moment as it’s our 25th wedding anniversary.
> 
> Just polished off my second Pina Colada of the day and must admit to getting a bit of a taste for them.
> 
> ...


Step away from the menu!!


----------



## Ratchet Cat (5 Jan 2019)

I have just made a lasagne.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2019)

@Reynard isn't the only one who's been yellow stickering. In Morrisons this morning, 14 SIS Energy and Protein bars, at 75p each....so I bought the lot..


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2019)

StuAff said:


> @Reynard isn't the only one who's been yellow stickering. In Morrisons this morning, 14 SIS Energy and Protein bars, at 75p each....so I bought the lot..



Malt loaf is cheaper, and tastier !


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2019)

fossyant said:


> Malt loaf is cheaper, and tastier !


I'm a rather large fan of that too


----------



## Slioch (5 Jan 2019)

fossyant said:


> Malt loaf is cheaper, and tastier !



I have been occasionally known to down a whole Soreen maltloaf mid-ride when the dreaded "bonk" sets in. Cheap as chips in most supermarkets too.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2019)

Slioch said:


> I have been occasionally known to down a whole Soreen maltloaf mid-ride when the dreaded "bonk" sets in. Cheap as chips in most supermarkets too.
> 
> View attachment 445801


Lidl's malt loaf is also pretty good- slightly different texture from Soreen, which some might not like.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2019)

Slioch said:


> I have been occasionally known to down a whole Soreen maltloaf mid-ride when the dreaded "bonk" sets in. Cheap as chips in most supermarkets too.
> 
> View attachment 445801



I may have a couple of those individually wrapped malt loaf slices in my car boot for emergencies.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2019)

StuAff said:


> @Reynard isn't the only one who's been yellow stickering. In Morrisons this morning, 14 SIS Energy and Protein bars, at 75p each....so I bought the lot..


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2019)

fossyant said:


> I may have a couple of those individually wrapped malt loaf slices in my car boot for emergencies.



I bought a job lot of packs of the malt loaf bars a while back, marked down to 16p a pack of 6. 

They do keep for a while though. Great for bike rides / cat shows / general attacks of the munchies...


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2019)

fossyant said:


> I may have a couple of those individually wrapped malt loaf slices in my car boot for emergencies.


Sliced which way?


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Jan 2019)

fossyant said:


> Malt loaf is cheaper, and tastier !





Slioch said:


> I have been occasionally known to down a whole Soreen maltloaf mid-ride when the dreaded "bonk" sets in. Cheap as chips in most supermarkets too.
> 
> View attachment 445801





StuAff said:


> Lidl's malt loaf is also pretty good- slightly different texture from Soreen, which some might not like.





Reynard said:


> I bought a job lot of packs of the malt loaf bars a while back, marked down to 16p a pack of 6.
> 
> They do keep for a while though. Great for bike rides / cat shows / general attacks of the munchies...



Have you tried the banana malt loaf yet? It's malt loaf, with banana - a taste sensation.


----------



## Slioch (5 Jan 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Have you tried the banana malt loaf yet? It's malt loaf, with banana - a taste sensation.



Tried that once. You're right, it's a taste sensation


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jan 2019)

My beer tastes of caramel biscuits


----------



## colly (5 Jan 2019)

Does nobody make their own bread pudding anymore?

Soreen is ok at a push but it leave my tooth feeling kind of tacky or something.


----------



## colly (5 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My beer tastes of caramel biscuits


Chocolate flavoured stout is a thing. It's OK but...


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Have you tried the banana malt loaf yet? It's malt loaf, with banana - a taste sensation.



Aye, it's OK. No-one else eats it in my house, so win win. Keeps my son off it !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jan 2019)

colly said:


> Chocolate flavoured stout is a thing. It's OK but...


Oh, I like chocolate stout. I've even got a Death By Caribbean Chocolate Cake Imperial Tropical Stout here - it's really lovely special occasion beer. This though was a fairly bitter golden ale and the sweetness didn't merge with the bitterness. indisputably bitter-sweet though.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh, I like chocolate stout. I've even got a Death By Caribbean Chocolate Cake Imperial Tropical Stout here - it's really lovely special occasion beer. This though was a fairly bitter golden ale and the sweetness didn't merge with the bitterness. indisputably bitter-sweet though.


Ale or stout?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ale or stout?


Ale. Definitely.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2019)

Wakey wakey it's Sunday morning ride time


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Step away from the menu!!


Have you done something to your hair ? You look different!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2019)

colly said:


> Does nobody make their own bread pudding anymore?
> 
> Soreen is ok at a push but it leave my tooth feeling kind of tacky or something.


Thanks for putting thoughts into people's heads . I'm fancying some now .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2019)

Morning! I haven't looked outside yet to see what the weather is doing but I will when I get up to make another hot drink .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2019)

It's dark but dry!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2019)

I was listening to a poet talking on the tv just now and found it difficult to understand just what he was talking about! 

He used a lot of flowery words but they came over as being totally meaningless to me! 

Is it that they try to use words so that people have to rush off to find a dictionary to look them up or just blindly nod in agreement ?

I could talk about dollies, swages, shrinking, stretching, wired edges and joggles and possibly get a similar response.


----------



## MikeG (6 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ale or stout?



Classic, this is really simple....... Lose the toothy blonde, and re-instate the scythe. You're disturbing the dogs.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks for putting thoughts into people's heads . I'm fancying some now .




love the stuff especially the banana 
Does seem to cause a draught a few hrs later though


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jan 2019)

Not a bad morning..might go for a bike ride with mrs lon and then have a lech at Giant emtb bikes over at Rutland Cycles...

I'm rather drawn towards the Trance...


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Wakey wakey it's Sunday morning ride time



It's ride time tomorrow, family time today.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> It's ride time tomorrow, family time today.



That's why I go out early . But fair enough @dave r enjoy your day


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Classic, this is really simple....... Lose the toothy blonde, and re-instate the scythe. You're disturbing the dogs.


You've replaced the "foreman"?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was listening to a poet talking on the tv just now and found it difficult to understand just what he was talking about!
> 
> He used a lot of flowery words but they came over as being totally meaningless to me!
> 
> ...


Hot or cold?


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> That's why I go out early . But fair enough @dave r enjoy your day



We've got Son, Granddaughter and my stepdaughter visiting, Son and Granddaughter arrive about eight, Stepson will be round later. I also need to look after my Good Lady Wife who has health problems, while I'm out tomorrow our neighbor will be able to help her out if she needs help.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Classic, this is really simple....... Lose the toothy blonde, and re-instate the scythe. You're disturbing the dogs.


Keep the blonde. Dogs don't read CC.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2019)

I walked into the garden a few minutes ago and a ladybird bounced off my nose. 

It didn't even ask


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I walked into the garden a few minutes ago and a ladybird bounced off my nose.
> 
> It didn't even ask


Did it apologise?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2019)

Had a really good night's sleep. Cleared away the (admittedly not very many) Christmas decs and am now contemplating what to have for lunch.

There is a pear and a nectarine that want eating, but apart from that, I'll just have a browse in the fridge to see what floats my boat.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did it apologise?


No....! Rude bug


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2019)

Well on the way to getting Chrimble put back in the attic. 

On the upside the room looks a lot bigger sans Tree.


----------



## postman (6 Jan 2019)

I'm trying to remember an idea i had in church this morning.All to do with cycling and ebay,but i cannot bring it to the front of my mind.I think i need to carry a notepad and a pen.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2019)

I have got a sore head and fat lip from putting the Christmas decorations back into the loft . A large box that I was carrying bounced off the loft access and hit me in the mouth!  Then when I was carrying the box with tree in it I hit my head on a roof beam!


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jan 2019)

I have done the ironing, done some tidying and thown out some stuff ready for putting out the bin tomorrow


----------



## postman (6 Jan 2019)

I finally remembered what i forgot,it was to look up prices of GT85 found some cans on Evans site £2-50 good price.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have got a sore head and fat lip from putting the Christmas decorations back into the loft . A large box that I was carrying bounced off the loft access and hit me in the mouth!  Then when I was carrying the box with tree in it I hit my head on a roof beam!



On reading that, I can see that there is a definite advantage in being short. 

But still,


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2019)

I had a random lunch of things that needed eating. The pear and nectarine obviously, but had some olives, the last of the pigs in blankets, two buttered crumpets and two


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2019)

I went to mass for Three Kings, and they gave me a poinsettia.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2019)

I had pizza and chicken wings for lunch.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I had a random lunch of things that needed eating. The pear and nectarine obviously, but had some olives, the last of the pigs in blankets, two buttered crumpets and two


Chez moi, that's called 'bitsa'


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had pizza and chicken wings for lunch.



I'm actually having chicken wings for supper, with chips and coleslaw.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm actually having chicken wings for supper, with chips and coleslaw.


Coleslaw and chips!!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2019)

I just don't believe it !!! 

My wife bought a newspaper this morning, the one which does cheap holidays. Well a little while ago my wife went to get the code number which is inside the paper, only to discover that some amoeba had torn that section out !!! 
I have just been out to get another paper !!!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I walked into the garden a few minutes ago and a ladybird bounced off my nose.
> 
> It didn't even ask


It may have asked in ladybird speak but you didn't answer.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I went to mass for Three Kings, and they gave me a poinsettia.


 I thought it was gold , frankincense and ?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2019)

I has a hungry.

Back later.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I thought it was gold , frankincense and ?


Nah, it's a pointer crossed with a setter.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2019)

I think Ambassador Joel Poinsett was U.S. ambassador to Mexico.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I has a hungry.
> 
> Back later.


What we getting?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think Ambassador Joel Poinsett was U.S. ambassador to Mexico.


So does the ia at the end stand for international ambassador?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> What we getting?



Umm...


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Umm...


Well?


----------



## perplexed (6 Jan 2019)

Brown bin (glass, plastic and tin) out for tomorrow's collection, parked at a jaunty angle. I'm not going to reveal the approximate angle as I'm feeling a bit of a devil - I want to have some tension in the mundane thread for the hell of it...


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2019)

Back to work tomorrow


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It may have asked in ladybird speak but you didn't answer.


Or understand Ladybirdish. .. Good call. Next time one flies into my nose, I'll be more patient.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well?



There's not much left, and if I give it to you, what am I going to do for tomorrow night's supper?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> There's not much left, and if I give it to you, *what am I going to do for tomorrow night's supper?*


You've all of tomorrow to think about that bit.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've all of tomorrow to think about that bit.



True... But I'm going to be busy all day and won't have time to cook. Leftovers will suit me just nicely.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> True... But I'm going to be busy all day and won't have time to cook. Leftovers will suit me just nicely.


You'll be happy with what we leave you with then, that'll do.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll be happy with what we leave you with then, that'll do.



Which will be nothing, considering there's only one portion left... Which will be just a small snackette for a hungry cyclist, not worth bothering about.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Which will be nothing, considering there's only one portion left... Which will be just a small snackette for a hungry cyclist, not worth bothering about.


Thought you said you'd filled your cupboards and freezer though.

Nera a drop of tay either for yon weary traveller I suppose!


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thought you said you'd filled your cupboards and freezer though.
> 
> Nera a drop of tay either for yon weary traveller I suppose!



Well I have.

But I can't be arsed to cook.

Unless you fancy pork pies. I do have rather a lot of pork pies in the fridge.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well I have.
> 
> But I can't be arsed to cook.
> 
> Unless you fancy pork pies. I do have rather a lot of pork pies in the fridge.


Five in three minutes.

Local record holder at one stage


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Five in three minutes.
> 
> Local record holder at one stage





NOW he tells me that he's a competitive eater...


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> NOW he tells me that he's a competitive eater...


You'd only just mentioned the pork pies.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'd only just mentioned the pork pies.



I'm sure I'd mentioned last week that I'd bought pork pies...


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm sure I'd mentioned last week that I'd bought pork pies...


Pork steaks, for a neighbour and pork joints for yourself. No pork pies mentioned.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Pork steaks, for a neighbour and pork joints for yourself. No pork pies mentioned.



Eh...

There are also sausage rolls.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Eh...
> 
> There are also sausage rolls.


They'll have to do, I suppose.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2019)

Anyone from around the Newdigate and Charlwood area?


----------



## Old jon (6 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I could talk about dollies, swages, shrinking, stretching, wired edges and joggles and possibly get a similar response.



Tinsmith or a sheety?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So does the ia at the end stand for international ambassador?


Dunno, not much of a flower guy, except for Nasturtiums. You can eat Nasturtium blossoms. Add a peppery taste to salads.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Dunno, not much of a flower guy, except for Nasturtiums. You can eat Nasturtium blossoms. Add a peppery taste to salads.



You can also pickle the buds. They make a reasonable substitute for capers.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2019)

Right, gonna finish my  and then of to get some zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2019)

Who mentioned Pork Pies,


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jan 2019)

Monday..cricked neck and feeling sneezy..


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Monday..cricked neck and feeling sneezy..



Ow. Not a good combination...


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Monday..cricked neck and feeling sneezy..


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jan 2019)

Must be the time of year. I’ve got a sore throat, cold and I ache all over. 

I hate being ill. It gets in the way of my cycling. Grrrrr!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Who mentioned Pork Pies,



I just fancy a warm Tommy Roberts one now


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2019)

Old jon said:


> Tinsmith or a sheety?


Panel beater.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2019)

Morning! Is that the time ?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone from around the Newdigate and Charlwood area?


No!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Monday..cricked neck and feeling sneezy..


Oh dear! 

I'm just getting over mine! I think I only coughed once last night but my voice is now really deep and croaky .


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> I'm just getting over mine! I think I only coughed once last night but my voice is now really deep and croaky .




I've been feeling like I've got a cold starting then ok for weeks.
Everyone at work seems to have them + family...I don't feel too bad now I'm at work..


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> I've been feeling like I've got a cold starting then ok for weeks.
> Everyone at work seems to have them + family...I don't feel too bad now I'm at work..


It seems to drag on for ages, not properly developing and then aches and coughing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> I've been feeling like I've got a cold starting then ok for weeks.
> Everyone at work seems to have them + family...I don't feel too bad now I'm at work..





Illaveago said:


> It seems to drag on for ages, not properly developing and then aches and coughing.



Ugh. Keep it to yourselves then, don't start spreading it over here...


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I just fancy a warm Tommy Roberts one now






Luckily Walkers re-opened their shop in Leicester, they were better years ago when Walkers had 3 pork butchers shops here but they're still the best pies made commercially. The 2lb ers are fantastic.


----------



## perplexed (7 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Or understand Ladybirdish. .. Good call. Next time one flies into my nose, I'll be more patient.



I swallowed a fly yesterday during out walk - the little sod got stuck for a while.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2019)

perplexed said:


> I swallowed a fly yesterday during out walk - the little sod got stuck for a while.


You haven't put on weight as a result have you?


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 446089
> 
> 
> Luckily Walkers re-opened their shop in Leicester, they were better years ago when Walkers had 3 pork butchers shops here but they're still the best pies made commercially. The 2lb ers are fantastic.




I tend to buy from a local butcher in Melton if I'm passing.
Only an occasional treat as there so naughty..but mmmmm


----------



## perplexed (7 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You haven't put on weight as a result have you?



I bloody hope not - we walked just under 9 miles, so I hope that mitigates against the calorie content of said fly.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2019)

Back in work.... on the barocca and coffee


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (7 Jan 2019)

In trying to get to sleep last night I eliminated the bed (nicest option but stabbing back pain), the sofa (pain if I lie on my front, paint if I lie on my back, pain in my front and back if I lie on either side), and threw a cushion on the living room floor and adopted a sort of semi front/side, propped position I found via Google.
That was at 3am. I suddenly woke up and it was 4:15am!
So my mundane news for the day is - Sleeping on the floor works!!

Edit#1: Of course when I got up my left arm didn't work any more, but hell! sleep is sleep!!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jan 2019)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> In trying to get to sleep last night I eliminated the bed (nicest option but stabbing back pain), the sofa (pain if I lie on my front, paint if I lie on my back, pain in my front and back if I lie on either side), and threw a cushion on the living room floor and adopted a sort of semi front/side, propped position I found via Google.
> That was at 3am. I suddenly woke up and it was 4:15am!
> So my mundane news for the day is - Sleeping on the floor works!!
> 
> Edit#1: Of course when I got up my left arm didn't work any more, but hell! sleep is sleep!!


Your left arm needed more sleep than the rest of you!


----------



## derrick (7 Jan 2019)

Am having a lazy day today.


----------



## MikeG (7 Jan 2019)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> In trying to get to sleep last night I eliminated the bed (nicest option but stabbing back pain), the sofa (pain if I lie on my front, paint if I lie on my back, pain in my front and back if I lie on either side), and threw a cushion on the living room floor and adopted a sort of semi front/side, propped position I found via Google.
> That was at 3am. I suddenly woke up and it was 4:15am!
> So my mundane news for the day is - Sleeping on the floor works!!
> 
> Edit#1: Of course when I got up my left arm didn't work any more, but hell! sleep is sleep!!



Sheesh, Nigel, that sounds pretty bad.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> No!


Just wondering about all the seismic activity in the area last year.

If the earth moved, that sort of thing.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! Is that the time ?


No!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2019)

perplexed said:


> I bloody hope not - we walked just under 9 miles, so I hope that mitigates against the calorie content of said fly.


Traditional means of dealing with ingested flies can lead to quite substantial weight gain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2019)

Writing my final project: bored out of my brain.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Writing my final project: bored out of my brain.


Hoping for inspiration from folk on here?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hoping for inspiration from folk on here?



That could be dangerous.

Have just been told there is no lunch served today. Contemplating an early finish.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That could be dangerous.
> 
> Have just been told there is no lunch served today. Contemplating an early finish.


Take your lunch hour at the end, and go home for summat to eat.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Take your lunch hour at the end, and go home for summat to eat.



I just have to stay long enough for my clients and they'll be happy of an early finish as well.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Jan 2019)

Just finished 2 weeks on call
Got me a week off

Just listening to Natalie merchants motherland

House work all done too!

Magic!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2019)

I've got 2:30 hours to wait while my car gets a major service and MOT and I'm stuck in Orpington. I've wandered round TKMAXXXX and Cotswold. The only thing I can think of that I actually want is a tea cosy but it doesn't look like a tea cosy part of the world. Time is passing slowly....


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2019)

I've spent the morning turning trees into logs. This afternoon I will haul them with the wheelbarrow and dump them in the garage.

Thinking about lunch now as I am reporting a definite hungry. I finished the last two crumpets for breakfast.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Who mentioned Pork Pies,



That'll be me.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 446089
> 
> 
> Luckily Walkers re-opened their shop in Leicester, they were better years ago when Walkers had 3 pork butchers shops here but they're still the best pies made commercially. The 2lb ers are fantastic.



The Dickinson & Morris ones are very nice too. 

IIRC, Walkers make the ones for the deli counter in Tesco, so that's what I have in. The chutney topped individual ones, a large pork and chicken layered one and then some small ones in a cheese pastry that I bought to try. Will report back on those...


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2019)

Hope everyone who is a touch lurgified will feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## MikeG (7 Jan 2019)

I went to visit my mother in hospital yesterday. Along with a galloping infection in her abdomen (peritonitis), she now has pneumonia. This could be a separate hospital-acquired infection, or it could be that the peritoneal infection is even more massive than suspected and has somehow spread to her lungs. Either way, she's not well.


----------



## MikeG (7 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Take your lunch hour at the end, and go home for summat to eat.



Who are you, and what have you done with classic33?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just wondering about all the seismic activity in the area last year.
> 
> If the earth moved, that sort of thing.


Oh , I see! Didn't know about that .


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> The Dickinson & Morris ones are very nice too.
> 
> IIRC, Walkers make the ones for the deli counter in Tesco, so that's what I have in. The chutney topped individual ones, a large pork and chicken layered one and then some small ones in a cheese pastry that I bought to try. Will report back on those...


Never mentioned the chutney topping!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Who are you, and what have you done with classic33?


Tismi


----------



## perplexed (7 Jan 2019)

What the hell, I'll relieve the tension.

My bin was parked at approximately 30 degrees to the front garden wall, so it's left front edge was against the stone. 

This is roughly the optimal angle to prevent it rolling away, yet not present a 'slab side' to the prevailing wind.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2019)

perplexed said:


> What the hell, I'll relieve the tension.
> *
> My bin was parked at approximately 30 degrees to the front garden wall, *so it's left front edge was against the stone.
> 
> This is roughly the optimal angle to prevent it rolling away, yet not present a 'slab side' to the prevailing wind.


Was that to the vertical or horizontal axis?


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My beer tastes of caramel biscuits



Does the new beer a day challenge carry on into 2019?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Does the new beer a day challenge carry on into 2019?


No, but if it did, I'd be up to early April already - last year's surplus.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I went to visit my mother in hospital yesterday. Along with a galloping infection in her abdomen (peritonitis), she now has pneumonia. This could be a separate hospital-acquired infection, or it could be that the peritoneal infection is even more massive than suspected and has somehow spread to her lungs. Either way, she's not well.



I can't "like" this, so sending supportive hugs instead xxx


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2019)

Well deserved  and a slice of stollen.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jan 2019)

Kitchen is clean, bins are out.

Soon be shower time, don't want to miss Only Connect at 8


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Kitchen is clean, bins are out.
> 
> Soon be shower time, don't want to miss Only Connect at 8



That's one hard quiz show. I can have a reasonable stab at mastermind though.

Dinner with the folks tonight dad put their bin out, it was dark so doxy e which one. Recycling I think


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2019)

Mustn't forget to put the recycling wheelie bin and the black bag out tomorrow evening for a Wednesday morning collection. Then next week, it's back to Tuesdays as per usual for all the assorted bins.


----------



## perplexed (7 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Was that to the vertical or horizontal axis?



Horizontal, but there was a tilt on the vertical too - maybe 10 degrees.


----------



## perplexed (7 Jan 2019)

I got on the bus to go to town today. 

It cost me £2.50

I walked home because I wanted the excercise and save the money.

It was 9.28 miles to get home on foot. I went past a specialist booze shop - they didn't have what I wanted. 

I went past a cheese monger. They are closed on Mondays.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> That's one hard quiz show. I can have a reasonable stab at mastermind though.
> 
> Dinner with the folks tonight dad put their bin out, it was dark so doxy e which one. Recycling I think



One of them was really easy, a picture of pinocchio, a picture of pinocchio, a picture of a pair of yfronts, what was next to complete the connection?


----------



## Speicher (7 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> One of them was really easy, a picture of pinocchio, a picture of pinocchio, a picture of a pair of yfronts, what was next to complete the connection?



I watched that, so will not say anything.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2019)

I am watching the football.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> One of them was really easy, a picture of pinocchio, a picture of pinocchio, a picture of a pair of yfronts, what was next to complete the connection?



Liar liar pants on fire.

That is an easy one, I turned over during half time of the football to watch 20 mins of it, got University Challenge instead, I thought Only Connect was on at half eight. Oh well.


----------



## perplexed (7 Jan 2019)

How long do sprouts take to turn into gas?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2019)

perplexed said:


> How long do sprouts take to turn into gas?


Entirely?

You don't want to know how long before it starts when inside you.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> The Dickinson & Morris ones are very nice too.
> 
> IIRC, Walkers make the ones for the deli counter in Tesco, so that's what I have in. The chutney topped individual ones, a large pork and chicken layered one and then some small ones in a cheese pastry that I bought to try. Will report back on those...


Not keen on those fancy ones, just give me the standard Pies every time.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Not keen on those fancy ones, just give me the standard Pies every time.


Snap.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2019)

Well either the cat has done a number 2 or the missus has trumped off to check the cat tray


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I went to visit my mother in hospital yesterday. Along with a galloping infection in her abdomen (peritonitis), she now has pneumonia. This could be a separate hospital-acquired infection, or it could be that the peritoneal infection is even more massive than suspected and has somehow spread to her lungs. Either way, she's not well.



A 'Like' wouldn't be appropriate, thinking of you both though.


----------



## Katherine (8 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I went to visit my mother in hospital yesterday. Along with a galloping infection in her abdomen (peritonitis), she now has pneumonia. This could be a separate hospital-acquired infection, or it could be that the peritoneal infection is even more massive than suspected and has somehow spread to her lungs. Either way, she's not well.


Wishing her well soon. Hope they can find the right drugs to treat her quickly.

My mother in law has been in hospital since Christmas Eve , on IV antibiotics for a systemic infection that has attacked the new heart valve and her arthritic knee, so she's poorly and in severe pain.
A visit armed with another round of bacon butties should help to cheer her up.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> One of them was really easy, a picture of pinocchio, a picture of pinocchio, a picture of a pair of yfronts, what was next to complete the connection?


We got that one !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2019)

Ooh! There's a bright glow on the horizon!


----------



## postman (8 Jan 2019)

We lose the kids this week.Dan is going back to Manchester today,Charlotte is going back to Edinburgh on Thursday So last night we had a family evening out.We went 10 pin bowling.It has been ages since we did some of that,So Mrs Postman and me dragged our bowling shoes out of a cupboard.These shoes are older than the kids,and mine are a tad tight.Anyway we had a great time,mind you my arm aches this morning.For those of you who want to know i scored 149 first game and 165 second game,and i won both.


----------



## MikeG (8 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> ......A visit armed with another round of bacon butties should help to cheer her up.



Thanks for your kind words.

Unfortunately, she can't eat. Everything that goes in, even jelly, is just vomited back out again. Taking the bacon butties and then eating them myself in front of her may not help familial relations......


----------



## MikeG (8 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> ........For those of you who want to know i scored 149 first game and 165 second game,and i won both.



Well done. There are some who belong to the "let them win" school of thought. I'm glad I'm not the only one who belongs to the "in it to win it" school of thought.


----------



## MikeG (8 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Snap.



If you have to keep this awful avatar, couldn't you at least scrape off half in inch of makeup?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2019)

Our electric shower has packed up!  It still sort of works but it is freezing!!!! 
Like all good makers I bet they have changed it's design since that one was fitted making it b***dy difficult replacing it!!!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Our electric shower has packed up!  It still sort of works but it is freezing!!!!
> Like all good makers I bet they have changed it's design since that one was fitted making it b***dy difficult replacing it!!!



Please explain this showering thing , use a wet wipe


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Please explain this showering thing , use a wet wipe


Yes ! It is a box on the wall that if you stand in the bath and press a button it blasts you with water! A bit like a water cannon! I usually find the only defence is a brolly! 
Has anyone noticed that these things seem to have an in built defence mechanism which keeps any unsuspecting user from reaching the controls should the temperature suddenly change!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> One of them was really easy, a picture of pinocchio, a picture of pinocchio, a picture of a pair of yfronts, what was next to complete the connection?



I missed the first ten minutes or so but I got 4th=R 3rd=I 2nd=E


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

Bike fettling this morning. Have straightened the squiffy brifter and have replaced the bar tape.

Now contemplating lunch. There may or may not be pork pie involved.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2019)

Making bread.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Not keen on those fancy ones, just give me the standard Pies every time.



The chutney-topped ones are really very nice, although I only ever buy them on YS as they're normally £1.50 each...


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

I am dutifully bound to inform you that there was no pork pie involved at lunchtime.

I had one slice of toast with ham and chutney, half a slice of toast with a generous dollop of crabmeat and half a slice of toast with sliced avocado topped with a bit of salt and pepper. Plus a nectarine, some grapes and two


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Not keen on those fancy ones, just give me the standard Pies every time.





Reynard said:


> The chutney-topped ones are really very nice, although I only ever buy them on YS as they're normally £1.50 each...



The pork and pickle ones are rather fab.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> The pork and pickle ones are rather fab.


Not for me, I just like a good grind of black pepper on the filling.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I am dutifully bound to inform you that there was no pork pie involved at lunchtime.
> 
> I had one slice of toast with ham and chutney, half a slice of toast with a generous dollop of crabmeat and half a slice of toast with sliced avocado topped with a bit of salt and pepper. Plus a nectarine, some grapes and two


You've eat them all?


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've eat them all?



I haven't even *started* on them yet...


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I haven't even *started* on them yet...


Not playing it safe then?


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

Right, that's the girls' boosters and MOTs done for another year.

Poppy is AOK, but Lexi has the beginnings of an ear infection (she's prone to them, no small thanks to her previous "owner"), so she's on meds for that and has to go back in a week to get them checked again.

The new vet was lovely. And rather easy on the eye to boot...


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

And I now need a


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2019)

I made a loaf.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I missed the first ten minutes or so but I got 4th=R 3rd=I 2nd=E



Sometimes they are ridiculously difficult


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Jan 2019)

I have a week off and now I am ill

I never get ill, I think 3 days off work in 10 years

I just feel awful everything aches, especially the eye lids for some strange reason

Oh well off to bed

Disappointed ☹️


----------



## Katherine (8 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I have a week off and now I am ill
> 
> I never get ill, I think 3 days off work in 10 years
> 
> ...


Oh no! Just rest. Get well soon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2019)

I came out of Sainsbury's today with beer and capers. When I was a lot younger, beer and capers was a nighttime activity, not a shopping bag.....


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I have a week off and now I am ill
> 
> I never get ill, I think 3 days off work in 10 years
> 
> ...



If it's what has been through our family, you will feel crap for at least a week.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I have a week off and now I am ill
> 
> I never get ill, I think 3 days off work in 10 years
> 
> ...


Sounds like full on 'Man-flu' 

The only cure is plenty of Whisky and your feet up for a week.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I have a week off and now I am ill
> 
> I never get ill, I think 3 days off work in 10 years
> 
> ...



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

Lovely (easy) supper tonight. Ham & mushroom omelette (had some chanterelles that needed using), chips and shredded pickled beetroot.


----------



## MikeG (8 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Lovely (easy) supper tonight. Ham & mushroom omelette (had some chanterelles that needed using), chips and shredded pickled beetroot.



Fasting day today. There's 2kg of mince pies and christmas cake to shift, so Tuesday and Friday for the next 3 or 4 weeks. Ooooh, but just say "shredded pickled beetroot" again............. I could murder some with a lump of decent cheddar, some fresh homemade bread and some butter. Stop, Mike, stop........


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Fasting day today. There's 2kg of mince pies and christmas cake to shift, so Tuesday and Friday for the next 3 or 4 weeks. Ooooh, but just say "shredded pickled beetroot" again............. I could murder some with a lump of decent cheddar, some fresh homemade bread and some butter. Stop, Mike, stop........


(Pickled) Red Cabbage ?


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Fasting day today. There's 2kg of mince pies and christmas cake to shift, so Tuesday and Friday for the next 3 or 4 weeks. Ooooh, but just say "shredded pickled beetroot" again............. I could murder some with a lump of decent cheddar, some fresh homemade bread and some butter. Stop, Mike, stop........



Shredded pickled beetroot. 

Who said anything about stopping - if you keep heading due northwest, I have some very nice cheddar in the fridge. Actually, never mind the cheddar, I could put together a very nice cheese board as it is. I also have rye bread, olives, serrano ham, home made gingered plum chutney...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jan 2019)

When we went to Hardwick Hall for the club Christmas ride, one of the kids had a chocolate and beetroot cake which I’d never heard of before then. Apparently, there wasn’t much chocolate or beetroot in it as it was mostly dry sponge, but the idea of a homemade version intrigues me, I wouldn’t mind tasting some (and I don’t eat cake normally). I’m a rubbish cook and baking is far beyond my simply culinary skills so I asked the master bakers chez nous (wife and daughter - yes, my 7-year-old can bake a thousand times better than me!) and they will try it once I’ve grown some beetroot. 

Anyone here tried chocolate and beetroot cake?


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Shredded pickled beetroot.
> 
> Who said anything about stopping - if you keep heading due northwest, I have some very nice cheddar in the fridge. Actually, never mind the cheddar, I could put together a very nice cheese board as it is. I also have rye bread, olives, serrano ham, home made gingered plum chutney...


 it might take me a few days to get there.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> it might take me a few days to get there.



I'll put the kettle on. 

Oh, I also have a side of home-cured gravadlax  And horseradish cream.


----------



## MikeG (8 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> it might take me a few days to get there.



If you eat all the shredded pickled beetrooot it'll take you a damn site longer to get home if I catch you!


----------



## MikeG (8 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> (Pickled) Red Cabbage ?



The spawn of satan. Repugnant destruction of an otherwise harmless vegetable.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> The spawn of satan. Repugnant destruction of an otherwise harmless vegetable.



I'll quite agree with that. Red cabbage needs to be braised with red wine, spices and a generous curl of orange zest.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'll put the kettle on.
> 
> Oh, I also have a side of home-cured gravadlax  And horseradish cream.


You've tay?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'll quite agree with that. Red cabbage needs to be braised with red wine, spices and a generous curl of orange zest.


With cider and onions and apple for a long time for me.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've tay?



If you mean tea, then yes. English Breakfast and Earl Grey. And some loose-leaf blend which I can't remember what's in it now.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> With cider and onions and apple for a long time for me.



That sounds equally good.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> If you mean tea, then yes. English Breakfast and Earl Grey. And some loose-leaf blend which I can't remember what's in it now.


What'll tha be supping?


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> What'll tha be supping?



Probably the English Breakfast (Tesco's Finest) as it's my usual brew-of-choice. Milk, no sugar.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2019)

My slippers are getting a bit slack..
Either that, or my feet have shrunk.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Probably the English Breakfast (Tesco's Finest) as it's my usual brew-of-choice. Milk, no sugar.


I suppose it's


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> I suppose it's
> View attachment 446329



Of course


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> My slippers are getting a bit slack..
> Either that, or my feet have shrunk.


You've been stood too long. The extra blood was required further up, causing the feet to shrink.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've been stood too long. The extra blood was required further up, causing the feet to shrink.


Neutralised by osmosis as other bodily fluids flow downwards.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> My slippers are getting a bit slack..
> Either that, or my feet have shrunk.



It'll be the feet Pete it always is when this happens.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Neutralised by osmosis as other bodily fluids flow downwards.


In that case, you've a problem. If other fluids are getting to your feet.

Not an odd colour, blue for instance, are they?

You do get a tiny bit shorter as the day goes on as gravity squishes you down, laying down at night you stretch back out.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> In that case, you've a problem. If other fluids are getting to your feet.
> 
> Not an odd colour, blue for instance, are they?
> 
> You do get a tiny bit shorter as the day goes on as gravity squishes you down, laying down at night you stretch back out.


No, & no, just cheap slippers.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> It'll be the feet Pete it always is when this happens.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! There's a bright glow on the horizon!





kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I have a week off and now I am ill
> 
> I never get ill, I think 3 days off work in 10 years
> 
> ...


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5485555, member: 9609"]My 82 year old mother celebrating 2200 miles in 2018
View attachment 444729

we're not a normal family [/QUOTE]

If I did that I'd fall off.

I'm behind a little, sorry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2019)

30 mile per hour wind gusts here.
Turning colder, high of -3C here tomorrow forecast.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> 30 mile per hour wind gusts here.
> Turning colder, high of -3C here tomorrow forecast.


We've had a high of 13°F here. I think they meant centigrade though.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jan 2019)

This morning, four burly window fitters from ex-Soviet republics introduced me to Radio Baikal at not entirely modest volume. I can't recommend it.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> This morning, four burly window fitters from ex-Soviet republics introduced me to Radio Baikal at not entirely modest volume. I can't recommend it.


Introduce them to chris evans. They'll soon lose the will to listen to anything just in case.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Introduce them to chris evans. They'll soon lose the will to listen to anything just in case.


They did a very good job on the two windows, and worked like dervishes. Maybe four hours of ghastly thumping rock/rap from a boom box in a strange language was a price worth paying.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> If you mean tea, then yes. English Breakfast and Earl Grey. And some loose-leaf blend which I can't remember what's in it now.





Reynard said:


> I'll put the kettle on.
> 
> Oh, I also have a side of home-cured gravadlax  And horseradish cream.


No Green (Chinese) Tea, and not that Green Tea with fruit in it they peddle nowadays, I mean the proper stuff.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> The spawn of satan. Repugnant destruction of an otherwise harmless vegetable.


You've never tasted the stuff my Mum used to make, and her pickled Onions (Well Shallots really) were top notch.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2019)

Sound of ice scrapers being deployed outside


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> No Green (Chinese) Tea, and not that Green Tea with fruit in it they peddle nowadays, I mean the proper stuff.



My grandmother in law was one of the higher members of Japanese society and a leading authority on Tea and Tea Ceremonies, so I've been to a couple and drunk 'Proper' (powdered) Japanese Green tea. I think its purpose is to make anything else taste better by comparison.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2019)

Morning. It is a clear frosty start to this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Introduce them to chris evans. They'll soon lose the will to listen to anything just in case.


Did you read that as Blury window fitters as you now appear very ?


----------



## perplexed (9 Jan 2019)

The woman who's just been on an advert for some sort of fitted wardrobes looks like she's borrowed her granny's ill-fitting skirt.

I'm on my second coffee.


----------



## MikeG (9 Jan 2019)

I made a bow saw for fun last night:


----------



## Katherine (9 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> My slippers are getting a bit slack..
> Either that, or my feet have shrunk.


Time to get to the January sales.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> Time to get to the January sales.


When are those held ?


----------



## MikeG (9 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> When are those held ?



In December these days.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> In December these days.


Where's the CC time machine a fellow member needs it to go shopping ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Jan 2019)

No frost,but a naughty easterly wind..


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Jan 2019)

Yet another resident blowing the trips fishing toast out with a knife while it's on...

What is it with the elderly and knives in toasters...


----------



## MikeG (9 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Where's the CC time machine a fellow member needs it to go shopping ?



A fellow NEVER needs to go shopping.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2019)

I’ve been informed by Jessie, Winnie and Frankie that it is time for their morning perambulation.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> A fellow NEVER needs to go shopping.



We do sometimes need to go for essential supplies


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> We do sometimes need to go for essential supplies



I buy my wife Beer on her Birthday too


----------



## MikeG (9 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> We do sometimes need to go for essential supplies



Obviously trips to DIY emporia and builders' merchants don't count. That goes without saying.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> We do sometimes need to go for essential supplies


Vitals ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Obviously trips to DIY emporia and builders' merchants don't count. That goes without saying.


And bike related stuff ?


----------



## MikeG (9 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> And bike related stuff ?



Again, goes without saying.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Again, goes without saying.


I was thinking if you change that phrase around it could imply one of those vacuum cleaner sales people!

Says without going !


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My grandmother in law was one of the higher members of Japanese society and a leading authority on Tea and Tea Ceremonies, so I've been to a couple and drunk 'Proper' (powdered) Japanese Green tea. I think its purpose is to make anything else taste better by comparison.


Powdered Tea. 

At least the Chinese know about Tea.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> We do sometimes need to go for essential supplies



And don't forget the cycling stuff, I have new cycle shoes arriving at the weekend


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2019)

The dog perambulation got interrupted by the arrival of the boiler service man. He passed his motorcycle test last year. 

I am now back with the dogs, just had a coffee. However the refreshment break was somewhat marred because I dropped my Mars Bar into the coffee cup. This irked me a great deal.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Did you read that as Blury window fitters as you now appear very ?


No!


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> The dog perambulation got interrupted by the arrival of the boiler service man. He passed his motorcycle test last year.



Smart dog. Why didn't you tell us last year?


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Where's the CC time machine a fellow member needs it to go shopping ?



I used it a couple of weeks ago but then dropped it off to @postman, perhaps you need to speak to him and see *when* he parked it.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> No frost,but a naughty easterly wind..



Your compass is faulty, it's mostly northerly with a touch of West.
Is where its coming from not going to.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jan 2019)




----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Fasting day today. There's 2kg of mince pies and christmas cake to shift, so Tuesday and Friday for the next 3 or 4 weeks. Ooooh, but just say "shredded pickled beetroot" again............. I could murder some with a lump of decent cheddar, some fresh homemade bread and some butter. Stop, Mike, stop........



I have heard about fasting days, how does it work exactly?


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> When we went to Hardwick Hall for the club Christmas ride, one of the kids had a chocolate and beetroot cake which I’d never heard of before then. Apparently, there wasn’t much chocolate or beetroot in it as it was mostly dry sponge, but the idea of a homemade version intrigues me, I wouldn’t mind tasting some (and I don’t eat cake normally). I’m a rubbish cook and baking is far beyond my simply culinary skills so I asked the master bakers chez nous (wife and daughter - yes, my 7-year-old can bake a thousand times better than me!) and they will try it once I’ve grown some beetroot.
> 
> Anyone here tried chocolate and beetroot cake?



Done properly it is good and supposed to be moist.


----------



## MikeG (9 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I have heard about fasting days, how does it work exactly?



I skip breakfast and lunch, and have a light supper (I usually have a couple of scrambled or poached eggs with a slice of bacon). Doing this once a week allows me to eat all the cake I want, and twice a week to recover after a period of excess. The absolute beauty of fasting is that it is fast and effective, and you aren't permanently watching what you eat. Even when trying to lose weight you can eat your everyday diet for 5 days a week (although you do tend to be more disciplined, with the mentality of not wasting the efforts of the fasting days by gorging at other times).


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2019)

There are loads of jumpers which could be used for cycling in the sales. That is if you don't mind them having a Reindeer on or it saying Merry Christmas?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I skip breakfast and lunch, and have a light supper (I usually have a couple of scrambled or poached eggs with a slice of bacon). Doing this once a week allows me to eat all the cake I want, and twice a week to recover after a period of excess. The absolute beauty of fasting is that it is fast and effective, and you aren't permanently watching what you eat. Even when trying to lose weight you can eat your everyday diet for 5 days a week (although you do tend to be more disciplined, with the mentality of not wasting the efforts of the fasting days by gorging at other times).



How well does that work on days when you have to be up and doing something? I find my concentration lapses if I don't have enough in my system and I have to keep running about at work. I tend to crash and get muscle ache in my legs.

The logical answer is to do this on a Saturday, but that's when I have to be active for the family.

It's an attractive idea though, if I can get past those problems.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Smart dog. Why didn't you tell us last year?



It completely slipped my mind. Soz.


----------



## MikeG (9 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> How well does that work on days when you have to be up and doing something?......



That's actually easier. The harder days are when you are just sitting at a computer working. I've done 50 mile rides on fasting days. The first couple of times you do it you can get a bit hungry, but you do soon get used to it. The key thing is to keep drinking (water & tea).


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> How well does that work on days when you have to be up and doing something? I find my concentration lapses if I don't have enough in my system and* I have to keep running about at work.* I tend to crash and get muscle ache in my legs.
> 
> The logical answer is to do this on a Saturday, but that's when I have to be active for the family.
> 
> It's an attractive idea though, if I can get past those problems.


You're not supposed to run at work, health & safety and all that. Unless it's time for finishing.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

I have spent the morning turning sections of tree into logs. This afternoon I will move them into the garage.

Also put the drops into Lexi's ears.

Am about to go and have a spot of lunch. Let's go see what's in the fridge...


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I used it a couple of weeks ago but then dropped it off to @postman, perhaps you need to speak to him and see *when* he parked it.



I've borrowed it, but it won't do what I want it to do. Maybe my chosen journey was a bit too much for its poor little brain. Where do you want me to drop it off?

Sorry about the Autosport back issues that seem to have cluttered it up. And I'm sure the green steam leaking from the bottom is perfectly normal.


----------



## gaijintendo (9 Jan 2019)

Finally got round to finding my orange gilet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> We've had a high of 13°F here. I think they meant centigrade though.


Currently -7C, and windy. Sort of sunny, though, rare for January.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> We do sometimes need to go for essential supplies


That's a logistics mission, not shopping.


----------



## hopless500 (9 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tha's back!


Occasionally!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Currently -7C, and windy. Sort of sunny, though, rare for January.


Still warmer than the high of 17°F though. As given on the forecast for these parts.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

hopless500 said:


> Occasionally!


Still doing the drawing & painting?


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Still warmer than the high of 17°F though. As given on the forecast for these parts.


Looking at 28F around here, but we'll see. I'll be the judge of that one, as the local weather reporting station is in my back yard.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looking at 28F around here, but we'll see. I'll be the judge of that one, as the local weather reporting station is in my back yard.


They let you use it?


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2019)

I'm the one who has to read it, it's not an automatic station, so I'm the local co-operative observer. Responsible for temperature. precipitation, and event reports for my little corner of Normal. Due to the station being removed from the State University for re-siting, so Mrs. GA had it moved here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm the one who has to read it, it's not an automatic station, so I'm the local co-operative observer. Responsible for temperature. precipitation, and event reports for my little corner of Normal. Due to the station being removed from the State University for re-siting, so Mrs. GA had it moved here.


And in return they let you have the weather for free?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're not supposed to run at work, health & safety and all that. Unless it's time for finishing.



How else do I hide from the boss?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> That's actually easier. The harder days are when you are just sitting at a computer working. I've done 50 mile rides on fasting days. The first couple of times you do it you can get a bit hungry, but you do soon get used to it. The key thing is to keep drinking (water & tea).



Trouble is at my current job I find I get woozy after about 10 if I don't have something to eat, and I need to be fully concentrated all the time.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2019)

It is sunny here at the moment although there is a thin layer of cloud . I have come back from a ride out to Biddestone and back. I must be a bit tired today as I stopped more times today to admire the views.
Whilst at Biddestone duck pond I met 3 cyclists who had cycled there from Yate. We chatted for a while before I headed back home.
It is a bit chilly out!


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And in return they let you have the weather for free?



Or maybe gets better weather than those around him.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2019)

16:10 the postman has just been.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

Five large wheelbarrows of logs consigned to the garage.

My recycling wheelie bin was emptied around midday. Black bag collection must've been really early, as the bag was gone when I got up.

I am now thinking about getting me a  and a snackette.

Tomorrow I might go for a bike ride to relax.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jan 2019)

I wonder if our black bin has to go out tonight or tomorrow night?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trouble is at my current job I find I get woozy after about 10 if I don't have something to eat, and I need to be fully concentrated all the time.


Don't dilute yourself!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I wonder if our black bin has to go out tonight or tomorrow night?


Perhaps Speaker Bercow would like to give his ruling on this delicate matter.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> How well does that work on days when you have to be up and doing something? I find my concentration lapses if I don't have enough in my system and I have to keep running about at work. I tend to crash and get muscle ache in my legs.
> 
> The logical answer is to do this on a Saturday, but that's when I have to be active for the family.
> 
> It's an attractive idea though, if I can get past those problems.



Same here, even though I have a desk job I still walk to and from and am active during the day walking around, I think that may be a problem but won't know unless I try.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> That's actually easier. The harder days are when you are just sitting at a computer working. I've done 50 mile rides on fasting days. The first couple of times you do it you can get a bit hungry, but you do soon get used to it. The key thing is to keep drinking (water & tea).



I drink a lot of water anyway, hmm...maybe worth a try.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trouble is at my current job I find I get woozy after about 10 if I don't have something to eat, and I need to be fully concentrated all the time.



Lack of concentration would be an issue for me but I won't know unless I try.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

I need to feed the cats. I am being stared at.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I need to feed the cats. I am being stared at.


Make em wait.


----------



## colly (9 Jan 2019)

Anyone cleaned upvc frames? It is certainly mundane.

on the other hand the solvent smell is better than you can possible imagine.

Decorating update:

I undercoated the woodwork on Monday. Left it to dry naturally. Tuesday came along and it was time for the gloss. 
Wednesday it's was lets paint the walls..........but wait a min...

The ''gloss'' I applied yesterday .....was in fact undercoat.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jan 2019)

Not sure whether to post this here or in the health and fitness forum but I broke the lid for the butter dish tonight and cut my finger throwing it out.

It's one of my typing fingers too.
I just hope I pull through.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2019)

colly said:


> Anyone cleaned upvc frames? It is certainly mundane.
> 
> on the other hand the solvent smell is better than you can possible imagine.



Try that magic stuff I keep bleating on about - Screw Fix No Nonsense Degreaser - dilute, then spray on frame and wipe. I need commission for this stuff - it's bloody great.


----------



## colly (9 Jan 2019)

fossyant said:


> Try that magic stuff I keep bleating on about - Screw Fix No Nonsense Degreaser - dilute, then spray on frame and wipe. I need commission for this stuff - it's bloody great.


I'll give that a go next time then.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2019)

colly said:


> I'll give that a go next time then.



I use it on the kitchen, window frames, bathroom, oh and the chain/cassette occasionally. Oh and the car engine bay - brought off a load of gunk off the inside body panels. Check out the reviews for uses !! PS it doesn't smell.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Make em wait.



I would rather not have claws jammed into my backside, thank you very much. It rather hurts.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Not sure whether to post this here or in the health and fitness forum but I broke the lid for the butter dish tonight and cut my finger throwing it out.
> 
> It's one of my typing fingers too.
> I just hope I pull through.
> ...



I'm sure you'll be fine. It doesn't look like it'll fall off any time soon.


----------



## MikeG (9 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Lack of concentration would be an issue for me but I won't know unless I try.



If you try it, Lullabelle, here's a tip you won't get anywhere else: clean your teeth at lunchtime. Yep, I'm aware of how silly that sounds, but it is amazing how it takes away any feeling of hunger. 

Good luck!


----------



## MikeG (9 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I would rather not have claws jammed into my backside, thank you very much. It rather hurts.



Well stay sitting down then! Simple.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Well stay sitting down then! Simple.



The "reminders" come from a paw stuck sneakily through the back of the chair.

Feeding them is the decidedly less "perforating" option.


----------



## MikeG (9 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> The "reminders" come from a paw stuck sneakily through the back of the chair.
> 
> Feeding them is the decidedly less "perforating" option.



No, that's just encouraging them. Get a thicker chair, or sit on a cushion. Save the other obvious solution until amputation is thoroughly justified.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> No, that's just encouraging them. Get a thicker chair, or sit on a cushion. Save the other obvious solution until amputation is thoroughly justified.



LOLOLOL!

They know they get fed at 7pm. They will remind me of the fact. And woe betide if food is late...


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

Or in the morning - well, all cat owners (sorry, staff) know that there's no such thing as a snooze button on a cat that wants its breakfast.

I'm sure other feline staff among the Mundaners will corroborate this.


----------



## MikeG (9 Jan 2019)

Reynard, Reynard, Reynard........... <_melodramatic sigh_>.....

You're just reinforcing a sense of entitlement. I'm afraid you will have to break the cycle, or it will be all take, take, take from them, with more and more demands. Before you know it they'll have you cleaning up their poo for them.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Not sure whether to post this here or in the health and fitness forum but I broke the lid for the butter dish tonight and cut my finger throwing it out.
> 
> It's one of my typing fingers too.
> I just hope I pull through.
> ...


You cut that finger before?


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Reynard, Reynard, Reynard........... <_melodramatic sigh_>.....
> 
> You're just reinforcing a sense of entitlement. I'm afraid you will have to break the cycle, or it will be all take, take, take from them, with more and more demands. Before you know it they'll have you cleaning up their poo for them.



*SNORT* 

At least I don't have to walk about in public with said poopage dangling in a plastic bag for all to see. 

Anyways, I had better go and sort supper. I am also reporting a hungry.


----------



## MikeG (9 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> ......At least I don't have to walk about in public with said poopage dangling in a plastic bag for all to see. .........



Shropshire County Council (whose writ doesn't run this far east, admittedly) have a "get a stick and flick it" policy. Around these parts, the locals tend to follow that advice rather than the plastic bag regime. Mabel does what bears do.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Shropshire County Council (whose writ doesn't run this far east, admittedly) have a "get a stick and flick it" policy. Around these parts, the locals tend to follow that advice rather than the plastic bag regime. Mabel does what bears do.


You've bears down there?


----------



## MikeG (9 Jan 2019)

Ooh it's wild down here, Classic......


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm sure you'll be fine. It doesn't look like it'll fall off any time soon.



I really hope so I've got to put the black general waste bin out Thursday night.



classic33 said:


> You cut that finger before?



I have, sliced through the tendon by the knuckle and that hand was out of action for 10 weeks after surgery.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I really hope so I've got to put the black general waste bin out Thursday night.
> 
> 
> I have, sliced through the tendon by the buckle and that hand was out of action for 10 weeks after surgery.


Explains the line.


----------



## MikeG (9 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Explains the line.



The whippet line, you mean?


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Explains the line.



Not in that pic no, the tendon slice was on the back of the hand at the knuckle where the finger meets the back of the hand.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2019)

I’ve just watched two episodes of the latest version of the ABC murders. It’s horrible and boring. Shan’t watch anymore.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> The whippet line, you mean?


It might be, but runs in the area of the last joint.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Shropshire County Council (whose writ doesn't run this far east, admittedly) have a "get a stick and flick it" policy. Around these parts, the locals tend to follow that advice rather than the plastic bag regime. Mabel does what bears do.



Here they leave the plastic bags dangling in the hedgerows. Or just leave it for people to step in. I avoid the footpaths around here like the plague.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

I would like to report that supper was bronze die spaghetti with a sauce of hot smoked salmon, spinach, creme fraiche (half fat, so not quite so naughty) and cracked black pepper. 

Thank you yellow stickers.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I would like to report that supper was bronze die spaghetti with a sauce of hot smoked salmon, spinach, creme fraiche (half fat, so not quite so naughty) and cracked black pepper.
> 
> Thank you yellow stickers.


Nearly had one of those yellow sticker machines yesterday. Decided to hand it back.


----------



## mybike (9 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> We do sometimes need to go for essential supplies



Like my cycling underwear ending up around my knees last time I wore it. I know I've lost a bit of weight but....


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

mybike said:


> *Like my cycling underwear ending up around my knees last time I wore it. *I know I've lost a bit of weight but....


Whilst shopping?


----------



## Ratchet Cat (9 Jan 2019)

My mind is all of a boggle.


----------



## Katherine (9 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I have heard about fasting days, how does it work exactly?


Look up the 5 2 diet by Dr Michael Mosley.


----------



## craigwend (9 Jan 2019)

It's 2020 next year, who'd have thought!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

craigwend said:


> It's 2020 next year, who'd have thought!


Yerssen.


----------



## MikeG (9 Jan 2019)

mybike said:


> ...... cycling underwear.....



Oxymoron alert! Oxymoron alert! Does not compute.

End of alert.


----------



## mybike (9 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> There are loads of jumpers which could be used for cycling in the sales. That is if you don't mind them having a Reindeer on or it saying Merry Christmas?



I prefer cycling outside, the sales get a bit crowded.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Oxymoron alert! Oxymoron alert! Does not compute.
> 
> End of alert.



It does compute when you're female. A good sports bra is kind of necessary to keep the, ahem, frontal overhang in check.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

mybike said:


> I prefer cycling outside, the sales get a bit crowded.


Unicycle comes in handy though.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> Look up the 5 2 diet by Dr Michael Mosley.



If I recall correctly, he started the "5 2" diet to halt the progress of his "pre diabetes" and to lower his blood pressure. Losing weight was a result of the fasting. He is a Doctor of Medicine, and his book is easy to read.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2019)

Sometimes my two cats try to disrupt the space time continuum. If one is waiting outside to come in, and the other one is inside wanting to go out, they misunderstand the door operating mechanism and try to run through each other.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> Sometimes my two cats try to disrupt the space time continuum. If one is waiting outside to come in, and the other one is inside wanting to go out, they misunderstand the door operating mechanism and try to run through each other.


You mean like this?


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You mean like this?
> View attachment 446463


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> Sometimes my two cats try to disrupt the space time continuum. If one is waiting outside to come in, and the other one is inside wanting to go out, they misunderstand the door operating mechanism and try to run through each other.



The most cat like behavior I've witnessed is from @Hill Wimp's cat Sacha. Despite having a cat flap right next to the back door if anyone's in the kitchen she will just sit by the door until someone let's her out.

The real slave labour behaviour is when she wants to come back in. The cat flap is triggered to open by Sachas chip so only she can use it. What she does is sticks her head close to the cat flap which clicks as the lock retracts . She does this a couple of times as if ringing a door bell then sits by the glass door waiting to be let in.
That's how you own someone .. Cracks me up every time.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jan 2019)

I'm going to bed


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I'm going to bed


To sleep?


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jan 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I'm going to bed





classic33 said:


> To sleep?



.... perchance to dream....


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> .... perchance to dream....


"...there's the rub, for in this sleep of death what dreams may come…”


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> "...there's the rub, for in this sleep of death what dreams may come…”



To be or not t.....

when we have shuffled off this mortal coil, must give us pause


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> To be or not t.....
> 
> when we have shuffled off this mortal coil, must give us pause


_"There's the respect that makes calamity of so long life.”_


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2019)

Moonlight spreads its fingers, while I
Fast in my bed am lost to the world.
But my mind, unfettered in sleep
Soars high among the stars.
And still, I dream...


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5497154, member: 9609"]is that a poem ?[/QUOTE]

Yes. One of mine. 

Just the first verse, though.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yes. One of mine.
> 
> Just the first verse, though.



So @Reynard your a poet and we don't know it


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2019)

Morning. I put our bin out last night just in case they did a sneaky surprise attack in the hours of darkness.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2019)

Has there been an outbreak of the Shakyspears ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jan 2019)

2-5 cm of snow this morning. 

Swept drive. 
Snowplough went past.
Swept drive again.

This is how my life has turned out.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> To sleep?


Yes why else would you go there? I'm not ill


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jan 2019)

Mild and no cold wind..kitchen worktop fitting today so a nice warm inside job.

And boy does it get warm in a care home..25°c in most apartments..I'll get a tan!!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2019)

The cloud has reached here. So a clear sky overnight and a hard frost will now be sealed in with a blanket of cloud ! Charming !


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> Sometimes my two cats try to disrupt the space time continuum. If one is waiting outside to come in, and the other one is inside wanting to go out, they misunderstand the door operating mechanism and try to run through each other.


Are you sure one of em isn't playing the 'Whack a Cat-flap' game, it's a bit like 'whackamole' but with just one aperture and the object is to belt whoever is trying to get in. It's very popular in these parts.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (10 Jan 2019)

Well back to normal after being ill for a day or so

So three days lost but now seem too lazy to do anything!

Listening to ELO at the moment

As soon as I am back at work I will remember all the things I was going to do but right now I can’t remember anything!


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And in return they let you have the weather for free?


Yes, but I have to pay the taxes on it, as it's a service.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2019)

I am expecting 3-7 inches of snow at the week end. Probably just a bit less. I reckon to be on the northern edge of the snow.


----------



## MikeG (10 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> .......Listening to ELO at the moment......



Many years after The Beatles folded, McCartney was asked what he thought they may have sounded like if they had remained together. His answer was "like ELO, probably".


----------



## MikeG (10 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am expecting 3-7 inches of snow at the week end. Probably just a bit less. I reckon to be on the northern edge of the snow.



We don't even get rain, let alone snow. Yet another drought (at least the third this year) is happening here at the moment, and it's mid-winter. We should be getting 50mm a month or thereabouts, but haven't seen any proper rain for ........well...............don't rely on me. Classic will tell you.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, but I have to pay the taxes on it, as it's a service.


They charge you for the weather that Mother Nature supplies free!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> We don't even get rain, let alone snow. Yet another drought (at least the third this year) is happening here at the moment, and it's mid-winter. We should be getting 50mm a month or thereabouts, but haven't seen any proper rain for ........well...............don't rely on me. Classic will tell you.


You mean the rain recorded as falling upwards?


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jan 2019)

I like having a new boss, she has taken the niggly little jobs off me do I can now focus on other stuff


----------



## MikeG (10 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5497477, member: 9609"]......My 52 week rolling total is also at an all time low of 22.5 inches.......[/QUOTE]

Interesting. I assume from your forum name you are on the English/ Scottish border, and so would have expected higher figures. As it happens, your rolling total is about our expected annual rainfall here (550mm), and I hate to think how little rain we've had since last spring.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2019)

Squeezed in a bike ride this morning.

Off to have some lunch. I'm thinking a roast pork sandwich.

Then it's hauling and splitting firewood this afternoon.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jan 2019)

Tax Return. ‘nuff said.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Many years after The Beatles folded, McCartney was asked what he thought they may have sounded like if they had remained together. His answer was "like ELO, probably".





Paul McCartney ...sounding like ELO!!!

He's never been able to sing and these days he sounds like a cat being strangled..
Sorry ,I hate the friggin Beatles..

ELO superb


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2019)

Had one slice of toast with thinly sliced roast pork, and another slice of toast with half an avocado and a touch of salt and pepper. Plus grapes and a tangerine and two


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> So @Reynard your a poet and we don't know it



I have been known to pen the odd verse or two... 

That particular poem is about dreaming of what might have been had things been very different.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jan 2019)

Blimey, what a long day


----------



## MikeG (10 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Blimey, what a long day



 Part-timer! The rest of us have hours of work left........


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Part-timer! The rest of us have hours of work left........



Ah, but we started first, as it were...

Off home myself now. See you all tomorrow...


----------



## MikeG (10 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ah, but we started first, as it were...........



Blimey. You started before 5 this morning?


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2019)

Have just bashed a load of wood into submission. Splitting logs is surprisingly therapeutic.


----------



## MikeG (10 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> ......Splitting logs is surprisingly therapeutic.



Hydraulically, percusively, or mechanically?


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Hydraulically, percusively, or mechanically?



Percussively.


----------



## MikeG (10 Jan 2019)

Froe, hatchet, splitting axe, other?


----------



## Katherine (10 Jan 2019)

Last of the Christmas cheese (brie) finished for lunch today. I took some Hovis digestive biscuits to eat them with.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2019)

So far, in 2019, I've not accidentally written 2018 instead....


Yet


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Froe, hatchet, splitting axe, other?


Knowing Reynard a Log Maul, she doesn't faff about.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Froe, hatchet, splitting axe, other?


Froe & hatchet for log splitting?

It'd have to be an axe at least. Failing that, sledge and wedges on the larger stuff.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Froe, hatchet, splitting axe, other?



Just a nice axe with a 2ft long ash (or possibly hickory) handle that I've had for donkey's.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Just a nice axe with a 2ft long ash handle that I've had for donkey's.


And for splitting logs what's used?


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> And for splitting logs what's used?



Have you ever watched Babylon 5? The episode "Grey 17 is Missing"?


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Have you ever watched Babylon 5? The episode "Grey 17 is Missing"?


More Star Trek missen.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> More Star Trek missen.



Fair enough...  I like a dollop of Trek, but B5 is where I'm at.

It's a scene between Lennier and Marcus, where Marcus tells him: "I like it how you can take a premise, turn it inside out and get it to mean what you want it to mean rather than what it actually means. Are you naturally gifted, or did you go to a school for the philosophically inclined?"



And yes, I can quote. A fair bit.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2019)

Oh yes, and for those wanting to put voices to that, Lennier is played by Bill Mumy and Marcus by Jason Carter.


----------



## MikeG (10 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Just a nice axe with a 2ft long ash (or possibly hickory) handle that I've had for donkey's.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


>




Live at Pompeii


----------



## Katherine (10 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> So far, in 2019, I've not accidentally written 2018 instead....
> 
> 
> Yet


I quite enjoyed writing 9.1.19 yesterday.


----------



## colly (10 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> I quite enjoyed writing 9.1.19 yesterday.



wow , a palindromophile


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Had one slice of toast with thinly sliced roast pork, and another slice of toast with half an avocado and a touch of salt and pepper. Plus grapes and a tangerine and two




got Yuppie flu darling

Sounds very nice actually


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Part-timer! The rest of us have hours of work left........



I work 8am-5pm, it must felt as though today dragged really slowly. By 4pm most of us were yawning.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Sounds very nice actually



And it was, at that 

Chicken katsu curry here tonight. Noodles though, not rice, plus an array of assorted steamed veg.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2019)

colly said:


> wow , a palindromophile


Wash yer mouth out!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2019)

Can use more than an axe for splitting


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Can use more than an axe for splitting
> View attachment 446565


I wouldn't even recommend an axe for splitting hairs.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh yes, and for those wanting to put voices to that, Lennier is played by Bill Mumy and Marcus by Jason Carter.


You mean like _Lost in Space_ Billy Mumy?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5497775, member: 9609"]We're on the eastern side and surprisingly dry, official data has my local town at 678mm per year, and we have only had 570 in the last 52 weeks

you can nearly see where I live on this map
View attachment 446537

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/learning/precipitation/rain/how-much-does-it-rain-in-the-uk[/QUOTE]
Doesn't look good. Doesn't look good at all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Live at Pompeii


Rocks.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You mean like _Lost in Space_ Billy Mumy?



Exactly like "Lost in Space" Bill Mumy 

The actress who played his mother in "Lost in Space" also turned up as a guest actor in the Babylon 5 episode "Quality of Mercy"


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2019)

June Lockhart, who also tagged in for Bea Benederet on Petticoat Junction, which mystified me, as a child. How could somebody's mom from the future(1997) show up in Petticoat Junction in a mythical present day 1960's, and where was the other lady? (dead) Complex teaching moment for the parents.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2019)

Have you been to Alaska?

Michael Portillo was on BBC TV doing a railway programme there and I watched it yesterday.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> Have you been to Alaska?
> 
> Michael Portillo was on BBC TV doing a railway programme there and I watched it yesterday.


I saw some of that. Beautiful scenery.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jan 2019)

Another dry mild weekend forecast..
Not had any real rain for a good while..


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Another dry mild weekend forecast..
> Not had any real rain for a good while..



Very true we were over at Grafham a couple or weeks ago and it's quite low


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2019)

Morning! They are talking about stock piling on tv at the moment. 

I've been stock piling bikes for ages !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Jan 2019)

I have had a lie in all week
Lovely


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2019)

Sorry bin fans , late report , I put the black general rubbish bin out yesterday. Collection will have been done but I'm not at home at the moment.

I'll update when I bring it in later.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2019)

Foggy in Manchesterland - rolled in yesterday afternoon !

Could do with a little more wind to dry some of the tracks and trails out.


----------



## MikeG (11 Jan 2019)

fossyant said:


> Foggy in Manchesterland ..........



But..........but.......but..












That's in Lancashire! Classic. CLASSIC!! Come in @classic33 .......


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> But..........but.......but..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of the fog?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Jan 2019)

Fixed daughters side board this morning

Son in law had made it from ikea kit..,.say no more


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (11 Jan 2019)

Still being bombarded with Ant & Dec clickbait ads.
Makes a change from Jim Davidson clickbait ads.
Probably flagged these as repetitive, not interested or inappropriate over a hundred times now.
IMHO Google don't give a shoot.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (11 Jan 2019)

Back is a little better. Up to 5 or 6 hours patchy sleep a night now.
Cannot wait to be back on two wheels and flying again.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2019)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Back is a little better. Up to 5 or 6 hours patchy sleep a night now.
> Cannot wait to be back on two wheels and flying again.


Why have wheels for flying? Wings work better.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Blimey. You started before 5 this morning?



I get up at 0500 German time and leave soon after, so yes, I start before 0500 UK time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2019)

Typical, I just saw a kingfisher but didn't have my camera with me as it perched on a branch in front of me


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2019)

Every now and again, I see a kingfisher perched on the sign on the pond at work that says "no fishing or swimming".


----------



## alicat (11 Jan 2019)

My new bathroom blinds look nice.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why have wheels for flying? Wings work better.



Yeah, but that only means it's more of an achievement with wheels.


----------



## MikeG (11 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yeah, but that only means it's more of an achievement with wheels.



It looked pretty easy for that kid in ET.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> It looked pretty easy for that kid in ET.


He needs to work on his landings though.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Every now and again, I see a kingfisher perched on the sign on the pond at work that says "no fishing or swimming".


And I bet you let it do both.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (11 Jan 2019)

Ikea furniture leaves a lot to be desired!


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Sorry bin fans , late report , I put the black general rubbish bin out yesterday. Collection will have been done but I'm not at home at the moment.
> 
> I'll update when I bring it in later.



Bin update. 

Something is wrong in the far South East where we see the sunrise before the rest of you.
I'm anxious, the bin wagon normally comes here at about 7:30, they still have not been. I can't sit still, pacing round the living room and looking out of the porch window for a sign.

I feel a bit sick.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> It looked pretty easy for that kid in ET.



Typical: It's not what you know, but who you know.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2019)

There's an advert for a yoghurt on telly, where a Bakefiet cargo cycle carrying a young girl in the cargo department and is being ridden by a man. Keeps cutting to the man, saying he can do it(The pair are headed up an incline).

@Andy in Germany, do you have a beard?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's an advert for a yoghurt on telly, where a Bakefiet cargo cycle carrying a young girl in the cargo department and is being ridden by a man. Keeps cutting to the man, saying he can do it(The pair are headed up an incline).
> 
> @Andy in Germany, do you have a beard?



Woah. How did you know?


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2019)

More bits of tree turned into logs.

About to have some lunch - will be random items that want eating. There's some salmon and spaghetti left, some chicken curry, some green beans and one lonesome tortilla wrap. Tea will be involved as well.

Then clearing up said logs this afternoon.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2019)

A slight drizzle has made itself known.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Typical, I just saw a kingfisher but didn't have my camera with me as it perched on a branch in front of me




Pic or it didn't happen 


Such a treat seeing them


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Pic or it didn't happen
> 
> 
> Such a treat seeing them


They make your day, don't they? I might go back tomorrow at low tide armed with a camera.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Bin update.
> 
> Something is wrong in the far South East where we see the sunrise before the rest of you.
> I'm anxious, the bin wagon normally comes here at about 7:30, they still have not been. I can't sit still, pacing round the living room and looking out of the porch window for a sign.
> ...



Bin update.

Tried to take my mind of it and pass the time by cooking a loin fillet of lamb with some asparagus and tenderstem broccoli. 
Bin still unemptied, I can feel the tension in the street as time ticks on. It's 3'oclock now so council employees will probably be back at home. I don't know what to feel.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> A slight drizzle has made itself known.



The  has just broken through the cloud here, brightening up what has been a rather gloomy January day otherwise.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Bin update.
> 
> Something is wrong in the far South East where we see the sunrise before the rest of you.
> I'm anxious, the bin wagon normally comes here at about 7:30, they still have not been. I can't sit still, pacing round the living room and looking out of the porch window for a sign.
> ...





Salty seadog said:


> Bin update.
> 
> Tried to take my mind of it and pass the time by cooking a loin fillet of lamb with some asparagus and tenderstem broccoli.
> Bin still unemptied, I can feel the tension in the street as time ticks on. It's 3'oclock now so council employees will probably be back at home. I don't know what to feel.



They're here, they're here. Whoop Whoop.....

Stand down bin fans....


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2019)

Nearly home time


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Woah. How did you know?


Your whisker's are typing extra letters as you type ?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2019)

We have been undecorating our hall and stairway!

It is nice when a large piece of wallpaper comes off at one go!


----------



## MikeG (11 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> ...About to have some lunch - will be random items that want eating. There's some salmon and spaghetti left, some chicken curry, some green beans and one lonesome tortilla wrap. Tea will be involved as well.



Uh hmmmmm.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2019)

Right, that's five wheelbarrows of logs sawn, hauled and put away.

FWIW, I have one of those large "building site" type metal barrows. it will take a surprising quantity of logs.

I am now ready for a nice


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Uh hmmmmm.



Well, each item on its own wasn't enough to make a meal, and it's too good to pitch.

So... I ate the last of the pasta, then put the chicken curry and beans in the wrap and ate that too. Along with two  some grapes and a tangerine.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, each item on its own wasn't enough to make a meal, and it's too good to pitch.
> 
> So... I ate the last of the pasta, then put the chicken curry and beans in the wrap and ate that too. Along with two  some grapes and a tangerine.



Oh bother... it's Friday...



Do I need to fall on my sword, or something? I have a choice of two epees, three foils and three sabres...


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh bother... it's Friday...
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to fall on my sword, or something? I have a choice of two epees, three foils and three sabres...



Nope, just loosen up if Friday's a thing. It matters not.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh bother... it's Friday...
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to fall on my sword, or something? I have a choice of two epees, three foils and three sabres...



If it's the Friday quiz you have all week to do it.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Nope, just loosen up if Friday's a thing. It matters not.



Try telling that to @MikeG 

I'll get an earful, is what I'll get...  Can't put it down to a blonde moment, because I ain't blonde...


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Try telling that to @MikeG
> 
> I'll get an earful, is what I'll get...  Can't put it down to a blonde moment, because I ain't blonde...



If it's food related, who cares...?


----------



## MikeG (11 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh bother... it's Friday...
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to fall on my sword, or something? I have a choice of two epees, three foils and three sabres...



Not this time. Starve your cats for a couple of days, then smear yourself all over with raw liver before prostrating yourself before them. You'll probably remember next time.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Not this time. Starve your cats for a couple of days, then smear yourself all over with raw liver before prostrating yourself before them. You'll probably remember next time.



Well, seeings that neither of them care for liver, we might be here a while...


----------



## MikeG (11 Jan 2019)

That would still give you plenty of time to contemplate the error of your ways. However, if you don't think that will work, substitute fish guts for the liver.


----------



## MikeG (11 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> .......Do I need to fall on my sword, or something? I have a choice of two epees, three foils and three sabres...



Nothing less than a seaxe will do, next time.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> That would still give you plenty of time to contemplate the error of your ways. However, if you don't think that will work, substitute fish guts for the liver.



Crab meat will work, but that's a mite pricey...


----------



## MikeG (11 Jan 2019)

I'm beginning to suspect you're just making excuses........


----------



## MikeG (11 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> ......neither of them........



I thought you had at least a dozen. How can you play the crazed cat woman with only two?


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I'm beginning to suspect you're just making excuses........



No, it's more that the girls have champagne tastes, and I only have a beer budget.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's an advert for a yoghurt on telly, where a Bakefiet cargo cycle carrying a young girl in the cargo department and is being ridden by a man. Keeps cutting to the man, saying he can do it(The pair are headed up an incline).
> 
> @Andy in Germany, do you have a beard?



I think that is filmed in Iceland. 

Yes, the country, not the frozen food shop.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I thought you had at least a dozen. How can you play the crazed cat woman with only two?



Well, I'm a "Cuddle Aunt" to quite a few more...


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2019)

There was a question on "Pointless" this afternoon, "D'you know the capitol of Alaska?

For the benefit of our foreign correspondents, "Pointless" is a light-hearted quiz with the lovely  Alexander Armstrong.


----------



## roadrash (11 Jan 2019)

is the answer....A


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> There was a question on "Pointless" this afternoon, "D'you know the capitol of Alaska?
> 
> For the benefit of our foreign correspondents, "Pointless" is a light-hearted quiz with the lovely  Alexander Armstrong.



Juneau, I believe.

The result of too many hours binge watching "Deadliest Catch"


----------



## Asa Post (11 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Juneau, I believe.
> 
> The result of too many hours binge watching "Deadliest Catch"


That's what @Speicher said:
"*D'you know* the capitol of Alaska?

Do try and keep up


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Nothing less than a seaxe will do, next time.


Maybe...


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> There was a question on "Pointless" this afternoon, "D'you know the capitol of Alaska?
> 
> For the benefit of our foreign correspondents, "Pointless" is a light-hearted quiz with the lovely  Alexander Armstrong.


Correct answer is Yes or No.


----------



## MikeG (11 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe...
> View attachment 446662



No, no. That'd have to hurt.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> No, no. That'd have to hurt.


No one complained it did.


Edited to add
Why are you bothered about it hurting, you'll not feel a thing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> No one complained it did.


Their customer satisfaction surveys were rather unconvincing though.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Their customer satisfaction surveys were rather unconvincing though.


A certain French man thought it was rather good. He'd a working model made locally, before fleeing for his life.

An early form of copyright as it were.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2019)

This evening's programme of Great Railway Journeys covered bit of Canada nearest to Alaska, the Yukons. 

A nugget of an idea has started in my brainbox. Many years ago, I travelled across Canada by train from Toronto to Vancouver, then bus to Seattle, and onwards by train to Los Angeles. I would like to visit Canada again to see more of the Eastern Coast. I could then fly to Vancouver, and visit more of British Columbia. I did part of the journey north by train from Vancouver, but because of the very heavy rain threatening to wash away the railway, I only got as far as Lillouette, rather than the planned Prince Edward. 

Somewhere north of Vancouver, I could go as far as possible by train, and then into Alaska. Juneau looked picturesque, and I have always the First Nation Heritage looks very interesting in that part of the world. 

The first step is to renew my Passport. In the meantime, I have ordered a copy of Jack London's short stories, "To Build a Fire".


----------



## postman (11 Jan 2019)

Back from Edinburgh.Another great stay at the Braid Hills Hotel




They must love us.We got an upgrade for nothing this visit,we got a bed,rather than the clothes line.Only kidding i love this Hotel.Breakfast is superb.Haggis again with scrambled egg and pork sausage,best banger i have had in a very long time.And the latte is to die for.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2019)

https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/4909...K, United States&guests=1&adults=1&s=4WbzAtJD

Found somewhere to stay in Downtown Juneau. 

Has anyone on here used Air bnb? Are you expected to, and/or can you socialise with your hosts?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jan 2019)

I had a problem with my road bike that I couldn’t fix myself (normally try to do everything myself) so took it to the LBS, not part of a chain, just one chap with a little shop in the village. He sells a lot of second hand bikes including vintage. He had one bike in there that was absolutely beautiful. It was a vintage Raleigh, brushed steel with brass components - integrated stem, chain set, brake levers, downtube gear levers, brake callipers - all in brass. Black frame. Unfortunately, it was a size small and I need a large/extra large. It was one of those bikes, that you’d buy no matter what your other half said. It was perfection.

/* Sigh */


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2019)

I expect my first experience of Air bnb should be closer to home. I might try the New Forest.
https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/2730...hurst&adults=1&toddlers=0&guests=1&s=KAfSBfpM


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I had a problem with my road bike that I couldn’t fix myself (normally try to do everything myself) so took it to the LBS, not part of a chain, just one chap with a little shop in the village. He sells a lot of second hand bikes including vintage. He had one bike in there that was absolutely beautiful. It was a vintage Raleigh, brushed steel with brass components - integrated stem, chain set, brake levers, downtube gear levers, brake callipers - all in brass. Black frame. Unfortunately, it was a size small and I need a large/extra large. It was one of those bikes, that you’d buy no matter what your other half said. It was perfection.
> 
> /* Sigh */



Where is this bike?


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jan 2019)

A small eBay package came from China


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> A small eBay package came from China




can you film yourself opening it so we can all be a part of this moment.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> can you film yourself opening it so we can all be a part of this moment.



c'mon this is bigger than all of us....


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> c'mon this is bigger than all of us....


I very much regret that World Domination leaves me little room for giving out more details . However, here's a random YouTube clip....

{media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuPmyI0woGM[/media]


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I very much regret that World Domination leaves me little room for giving out more details . However, here's a random YouTube clip....
> 
> {media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuPmyI0woGM[/media]
> ...



Why not 24 volt?

Electrolux or Samsung?


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I very much regret that World Domination leaves me little room for giving out more details . However, here's a random YouTube clip....
> 
> {media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuPmyI0woGM[/media]
> ...




it's good as an immediate deterrent but can it stop kitty dumping one outside my back door once a month.....?


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> it's good as an immediate deterrent but can it stop kitty dumping one outside my back door once a month.....?


It rather depends on the "Clever Stuff". Please pay attention!

@classic33: The "no name" solenoid valve cost less than £8 inc shipping. I like 12v DC because it's a convenient one for cobbled-together control circuits if they are not low-level logic ones. Clunky will do for cats.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2019)

You know how when you've bought something, you see it cheaper elsewhere?


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> It rather depends on the "Clever Stuff". Please pay attention!
> 
> @classic33: The "no name" solenoid valve cost less than £8 inc shipping. I like 12v DC because it's a convenient one for cobbled-together control circuits if they are not low-level logic ones. Clunky will do for cats.




I think I'm a slave to the system..... if I find a lump of cat sewage in the alley i just leave it there now and no more appears, if i clear it away another will appear.. my approach requires no stress and less guns.....


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I think I'm a slave to the system..... if I find a lump of cat sewage in the alley i just leave it there now and no more appears, if i clear it away another will appear.. my approach requires no stress and less guns.....


Where's the fun in that FFS?????


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Where's the fun in that FFS?????



i get you on that, don't worry. I'm torn as I love the feline feckers but not if they try to annex my house.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2019)

Time for some miles


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Where is this bike?



A village outside Sheffield near junction 31 of M1. The shop’s called RGH Cycles, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2019)

Morning! I haven't a clue what is going on as I haven't looked outside yet . I will be making another hot drink soon so I may peek outside then.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I very much regret that World Domination leaves me little room for giving out more details . However, here's a random YouTube clip....
> 
> {media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuPmyI0woGM[/media]
> ...


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2019)

It is sort of grey out with clouds whizzing in from the West. There were a few gaps where I saw some light blue sky. It looks dry out.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is sort of grey out with clouds whizzing in from the West. There were a few gaps where I saw some light blue sky. It looks dry out.


We’ve had some rain in the night.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jan 2019)

Not too bad in Peterborough..though im sat in the dining room

Seems ok out...hoping to get the bikes out..


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2019)

I been given loads of chin rubs and he even inspected my glasses! Now that everything in the world is fine he has settled on my lap !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2019)

They just had an interview on Breakfast tv with an explorer who had just returned from a walk across Antarctica!

I wonder if these explorers do it just to get out of doing the decorating ?


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> They just had an interview on Breakfast tv with an explorer who had just returned from a walk across Antarctica!
> 
> I wonder if these explorers do it just to get out of doing the decorating ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2019)

I may go and do a bit of exploration on my bike !


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2019)

Damp out, nowt else but a slight breeze.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I may go and do a bit of exploration on my bike !


I may not, as I have about 4 inches of snow on the ground, maybe another 3 coming along today. I may, however, buy a new snow shovel, as I have worn out my old one.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I may not, as I have about 4 inches of snow on the ground, maybe another 3 coming along today. I may, however, buy a new snow shovel, as I have worn out my old one.


Please feel free to keep the snow as I definitely don’t want any over here


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I may not, as I have about 4 inches of snow on the ground, maybe another 3 coming along today. I may, however, buy a new snow shovel, as I have worn out my old one.


Wil you be ordering it online ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2019)

I'm back from my exploration ! I went out to see how far it is !


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Wil you be ordering it online ?


No, I'll probably just go to Menard's. Because my neighborhood is rather remote, I have a big, jeepy SUV (Nissan Murano) bottom of the car sits about 15 inches above any snow, as it takes the town a few days to get someone out here to plow it.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (12 Jan 2019)

Back from Cape Verde.

Weather was perfect, 25-28 celcius with a nice cooling wind every day.

Hotel was excellent.

Cape Verde is just a bunch of dusty rocks in the middle of the Alantic though, so if you want to do anything other than lie on a sun bed, swim, drink or windsurf then I’d go somewhere else. Definitely not for ‘culture vultures’.

Glad to be back though, I couldn’t stand more than seven days of doing bugger all.

Also got a bit of a numb left leg after the six-hour flight back, so could peg it if I’m unlucky.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2019)

Glad you had a nice time, @Tenacious Sloth


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2019)

Feeling rather stiff after hauling all that wood yesterday. Didn't sleep so good either.

Sat curled up by the fire in my onesie, listening to West Ham v Arsenal on the radio.

Will be watching the e-prix from Marrakech later, and also keeping tabs on a friend competing in a 24 hour sportscar race out in Dubai.


----------



## MikeG (12 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> .......Will be watching the e-prix from Marrakech later.....



So will Max Verstappen.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> So will Max Verstappen.





At least I'll be watching it because I want to...  One of the team bosses was one of my PhD supervisors back in the day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2019)

Gotcha! About half an hour later than yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> No, no. That'd have to hurt.


The view from the block.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> The view from the block.
> View attachment 446769


Now, that's a view to die for!


----------



## Dave7 (12 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Gotcha! About half an hour later than yesterday.
> View attachment 446750


Nice one. I had several good ones on my laptop......then it got a virus and I lost everything. And no.... I didnt have it backed up


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2019)

Dave7 said:


> Nice one. I had several good ones on my laptop......then it got a virus and I lost everything. And no.... I didnt have it backed up


Unlike! Anyhow, that reminds me, I was meaning to do a back up....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Jan 2019)

Visited 2 car dealerships and then McDonald’s for lunch 

That’s the most I have done all week I have had off from work!


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2019)

That was a cracking E-Prix. 

The football wasn't so good.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2019)

I'd better go and sort some tatties and veggies for tonight's supper...


----------



## MikeG (12 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> The view from the block.
> View attachment 446769



That's not the view the condemned would see though. They were strapped to a board face down, looking into a basket (if they weren't blindfolded).


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> That's not the view the condemned would see though. They were strapped to a board face down, looking into a basket (if they weren't blindfolded).


Hands tied behind their backs was all. That was taken from the "head side" of the board. About a foot from the platform.

It's why we'd two repeat offenders. They escaped to the Town Boundary, but returned some time later.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2019)

I have shoveled my driveway twice today, as well as checking 13 busses in nearly foot deep snow. Other than all the snow, pretty nice day. Mrs. GA made hamburger and fries for lunch. New snow shovel day as well, sort of like this, from the web


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (12 Jan 2019)

Only 2 episodes of Blake’s 7 to watch
It had been great as it’s made January skip along while me and the wife are on no spend January and no beer or wine January!


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Only 2 episodes of Blake’s 7 to watch
> It had been great as it’s made January skip along while *me and the wife are on no spend January* and no beer or wine January!


No food!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> No food!!


Really massive Christmas cake is my guess.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Really massive Christmas cake is my guess.


Last of the sprouts?


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2019)

I'm eating an orange and it is really bitter.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2019)

I'm having a


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5500180, member: 9609"]its 12.3c outside ?
feels like a summers evening

whats going on, its the 12th January[/QUOTE]
Wait whilst Summer arrives.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2019)

There are few things more entertaining than a cat who wants to play "fetch" with her toys (it's the rather threadbare feather tickle stick that's her toy of choice for tonight) and a freshly-waxed wooden floor.

I really ought to be going to bed, but Lexi is having far too much fun. And, well, so am I...


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> There are few things more entertaining than a cat who wants to play "fetch" with her toys (it's the rather threadbare feather tickle stick that's her toy of choice for tonight) and a freshly-waxed wooden floor.
> 
> I really ought to be going to bed, but Lexi is having far too much fun. And, well, so am I...


Fetching the tickle stick?


----------



## slowmotion (13 Jan 2019)

I seem to have an awfully large number of screwdrivers.


----------



## colly (13 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I seem to have an awfully large number of screwdrivers.


Someone has to.

Been awake since 3.11am.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2019)

colly said:


> Someone has to.
> 
> Been awake since 3.11am.


I managed a little longer than you but gave up trying to sleep around 4am. I'll revisit my bed very soon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5500180, member: 9609"]its 12.3c outside ?
feels like a summers evening

whats going on, its the 12th January[/QUOTE]


Ridiculous isn't it.

My XC ride yesterday was a very sweaty affair..i could have done it in a Tshirt..


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jan 2019)

Very blustery over night but not too bad today.
E-bike ride planned with mrs lon today.
Im tired but my 2 day headache has finally sodded off..

Ohh i appear to have over mundaned!! Cup of tea and some toast needed


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2019)

Morning. It is a bit blustery out !

I had a stupid song going on in my head ! She wouldn't shut up !


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Jan 2019)

I had to shut our bedroom window at 5am, the wind outside was blowing such a hooey that it made our bedroom door rattle and bang. A bit calmer now but still windy, cold and drizzly. Won't be going far today.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is a bit blustery out !
> 
> I had a stupid song going on in my head ! She wouldn't shut up !


Beware the chickens!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2019)

The weather girl was talking about sunshine across most of the country. 

Where ? 

Above the clouds ?


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The weather girl was talking about sunshine across most of the country.
> 
> Where ?
> 
> Above the clouds ?



Here it is


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2019)

11 inches of snow, here, -4C, and cloudy.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2019)

Drizzling and blowing a hoolie here. Managed to get all the cut wood under cover this morning though.

Had a chunk of *the* most luscious pork pie for lunch - a Walker's layered pork & chicken. Lovely crisp pastry, meat beautifully moist and impeccably seasoned, just the barest smear of well-flavoured stock jelly on top. 

Now I'm settling down to watch some snooker.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2019)

Oh yes... The pork pie.

Lexi likes it. The wee pest swiped some off my plate...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Jan 2019)

Making some tomato soup. Takes a lot longer then getting it out of a tin but it is a lot nicer and contains no preservatives.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Drizzling and blowing a hoolie here. Managed to get all the cut wood under cover this morning though.
> 
> Had a chunk of *the* most luscious pork pie for lunch - a Walker's layered pork & chicken. Lovely crisp pastry, meat beautifully moist and impeccably seasoned, just the barest smear of well-flavoured stock jelly on top.
> 
> Now I'm settling down to watch some snooker.


The Pastry is always superb on Walkers pies, some complain it's too greasy but I'd rather that than some of these dry ones you can buy.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> The Pastry is always superb on Walkers pies, some complain it's too greasy but I'd rather that than some of these dry ones you can buy.



Yeah. Some pastry can be truly ghastly. Besides, pork pies aren't exactly a dieter's food...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Jan 2019)

Well that’s Blake’s 7 done
I am fifty in a few weeks but was actually sad to see it end maybe it was my childhood nostalgia 

I thought Avon as a character was just brilliant he reminded my wife of me!

Excellent sci fi


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Jan 2019)

Lately we have been going out for walks in the evening, no chance today, the wind is still strong and it is raining, don't mind a bit of weather but....


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well that’s Blake’s 7 done
> I am fifty in a few weeks but was actually sad to see it end maybe it was my childhood nostalgia
> 
> I thought Avon as a character was just brilliant he reminded my wife of me!
> ...


Computer genius who got caught trying to break into a banks computer!

Something you've been keeping quiet about?


----------



## MikeG (13 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> ........Lexi likes it. The wee pest swiped some off my plate...



Intolerable. @classic33 has your answer:



classic33 said:


> Maybe...
> View attachment 446662


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Computer genius who got caught trying to break into a banks computer!
> 
> Something you've been keeping quiet about?



Strangely enough I never thought but my profession is computers!


----------



## MikeG (13 Jan 2019)

I've spent the day insulating and internally lining my porch. Sometimes you can work on the house all day and not see where you you've been (ie you've not much to show for your efforts). Not today. It looks way better than it did this morning.

Kettle's on.


----------



## MikeG (13 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> ..........Excellent sci fi



Oxymoron alert! Correction specialists are arrowing in on Near Cambridge as we speak.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jan 2019)

I have nothing Mundane to report, everything has been far to interesting today.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I've spent the day insulating and internally lining my porch. Sometimes you can work on the house all day and not see where you you've been (ie you've not much to show for your efforts). Not today. It looks way better than it did this morning.
> *
> Kettle's on.*



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm7t3mHsdBM


----------



## MikeG (13 Jan 2019)

Val Doonican!?!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Val Doonican!?!


You don't like it?


----------



## MikeG (13 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You don't like it?



Put it this way: I'm listening to Learning to Fly by Pink Floyd (on Deezer) at the moment.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Put it this way: I'm listening to Learning to Fly by Pink Floyd (on Deezer) at the moment.


Very apt group for you.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jan 2019)

I seem to have spent a lot of today on computer or tablet. First planning out allotment planting, second watching National Cyclocross Championships, thirdly, listing a lot of likely destinations for the ABC Photo Challenge. Oh, and I forgot fourthly - typing this!


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> 11 inches of snow, here, -4C, and cloudy.




Haha keep it.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Haha keep it.


Send it this way.


----------



## MikeG (13 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Very apt group for you.



Why?


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well that’s Blake’s 7 done
> I am fifty in a few weeks but was actually sad to see it end maybe it was my childhood nostalgia
> 
> I thought Avon as a character was just brilliant he reminded my wife of me!
> ...



The chap who plays Avon was a guest judge at the Supreme a couple of years ago.

Lexi took a dislike to him and bit him.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Why?


Re-building a house.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (13 Jan 2019)

No matter how hard you try. No matter how hard you push at any angle you can.


You simply cannot fit an 8 x 4 sheet of plywood in the back of a Nissan X Trail.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Jan 2019)

I've just had 4 biscuits.
I only intended to get one, but three more jumped out when I opened the tin.


----------



## tyred (13 Jan 2019)

Hugh Manatee said:


> No matter how hard you try. No matter how hard you push at any angle you can.
> 
> 
> You simply cannot fit an 8 x 4 sheet of plywood in the back of a Nissan X Trail.



You can with a Nissan! Just cut it in half first...


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2019)

tyred said:


> You can with a Nissan! Just cut it in half first...





Although that's not much use if you want to use the sheet whole...  Just saying, like...


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

tyred said:


> You can with a Nissan! Just cut it in half first...


Cutting a slot in the roof would be easier than cutting it in half.


----------



## tyred (13 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Although that's not much use if you want to use the sheet whole...  Just saying, like...


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2019)

tyred said:


> View attachment 446978



But that would compromise the structural integrity....


----------



## MikeG (13 Jan 2019)

Hugh Manatee said:


> No matter how hard you try. No matter how hard you push at any angle you can.
> 
> 
> You simply cannot fit an 8 x 4 sheet of plywood in the back of a Nissan X Trail.



Oh yes you can. 









OK, you have to cut it up first.........


----------



## MikeG (13 Jan 2019)

Excellent example there of why you should read past the page break before responding. I'll just leave it there as an example for the rest you whilst I toddle over to the corner, put the big pointy hat on, and have an internal dialogue about embarrassment......


----------



## MikeG (13 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Re-building a house.



You're not helping. Connect "rebuilding a house" with "Pink Floyd".


----------



## MikeG (13 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> ........Kettle's on.



None of you miserable buggers turned up, so I drank it all by myself.


----------



## tyred (13 Jan 2019)

I'm eating a slice of pineapple.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> You're not helping. Connect "rebuilding a house" with "Pink Floyd".





Spoiler: If your head isn't sore, yet!




View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5ApYxkU-U


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> None of you miserable buggers turned up, so I drank it all by myself.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TgwD_SGQ394


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Excellent example there of why you should read past the page break before responding. I'll just leave it there as an example for the rest you whilst I toddle over to the corner, put the big pointy hat on, and have an internal dialogue about embarrassment......



Oh Mike...


----------



## MikeG (13 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> .......
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5ApYxkU-U......


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2019)

Sitting here watching the snooker and thinking that Ryan Day looks a lot like a much younger version of Rene Auberjonois... (That's the guy who played Constable Odo in DS9)


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


>



You'll have

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=66cxc9emQgY

ready.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (13 Jan 2019)

tyred said:


> You can with a Nissan! Just cut it in half first...





MikeG said:


> Oh yes you can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really was going to do that. I need a piece 1.02 square metres. I even purchased a saw that I don't need from the shop! It then struck me that trying to cut a straight line through 9mm plywood in an open car park in a very gusting wind was asking for trouble. I had taken my son with me but although very tall he weighs about the same as a butterfly's f*rt!

I ended up leaving him sat on the plywood whilst I drove home for some serious amount of rope. I lashed the thing to the roof, (we nearly lost the damn thing at this point) and carefully drove home.

All this so my daughter can complete some art masterpiece involving nine 12" LPs and some paint.

Kids.....


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2019)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I really was going to do that. I need a piece 1.02 square metres. I even purchased a saw that I don't need from the shop! It then struck me that trying to cut a straight line through 9mm plywood in an open car park in a very gusting wind was asking for trouble. I had taken my son with me but although very tall he weighs about the same as a butterfly's f*rt!
> 
> I ended up leaving him sat on the plywood whilst I drove home for some serious amount of rope. I lashed the thing to the roof, (we nearly lost the damn thing at this point) and carefully drove home.
> 
> ...


You'll find you've a better chance of cutting the board with the saw, not the son.

Most places have one under the counter for just such reasons.

Edited to ask,
Was it tri-ply or multi-ply?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2019)

Monday morning already so time to start getting ready


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Your whisker's are typing extra letters as you type ?



Thats the German spellchecker (at least that's my excuse)


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2019)

Not a bad Monday weather wise.. See what the day brings


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Not a bad Monday weather wise.. See what the day brings



I'm continuing to singlehandedly prevent further snow locally by having spiked tyres on my bike.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2019)

Morning! I've been playing a game of football with Schrodie in the kitchen. I threw the ball And Schrodie chased it around the floor!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2019)

There is a red glow on the horizon at the moment !


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> There is a red glow on the horizon at the moment !



Red sky at morning, shepherds huts on fire.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2019)

There's enough sunshine to cast a shadow on the building opposite.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2019)

B****y faceache!!  Just thought I would try to look something up! Got as far as finding a picture of myself. But then it wanted to know further details such as password !!  How should I know these things ? 
I'll have to wait till the other half turns up.

Rant over.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2019)

tyred said:


> You can with a Nissan! Just cut it in half first...


What ? The Nissan !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2019)

I think all this live streaming that they keep talking about may have affected my Sinuses !


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think all this live streaming that they keep talking about may have affected my Sinuses !


In what way?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (14 Jan 2019)

Research has found that chocolate is good for pain?
Yes!! Get in!! Stuff the paracetamols!


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2019)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Research has found that chocolate is good for pain?
> Yes!! Get in!! Stuff the paracetamols!




Take 100 Malteasers and call me in the morning..
And it doesn't say Avoid alcohol !!


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2019)

Our grocery actually had Malteasers, instead of the usual Whoppers, for malted milk candies the other day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2019)

-8C and 10 inches of snow on the ground, with freezing fog this morning.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jan 2019)

I've started to wear similar clothing to my dog. The other week i bought us a couple of 'mod parkas'. They are as similar as you can get! I've now got my eye on these Adidas hoodies. Ok,the dog one's a dodgy Chinese copy,but it still looks ok, as i bought him a blue one for Christmas and it looks good. I always remember that American comedy show 'Soap' in the 1980's where a character had a ventriloquist dummy which wore the same clothes as him and i thought yes that looks good!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2019)

In the annual planning meeting.

Bored.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 447081
> 
> 
> View attachment 447082
> ...




Good job you don't speak Dog@Accy cyclist ..lol


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> In what way?


They are streaming !


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Monday morning already so time to start getting ready



You're late. Don't you normally have a good 10 miles under your belt at this time of day.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In the annual planning meeting.
> 
> Bored.



Hang in there dude. Or excuse yourself with a comfort break and just go home.


----------



## postman (14 Jan 2019)

Just rescued some shoots.While putting in the hedging late last year.It got cold and dark,so some of the soil/mud/leaves,was left in a pile,well just went out for a look at the garden and noticed shoots trying to pop their heads through the mire.Just been out with the rake and moved the mess around a bit.now beautiful green shoots can see some daylight.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2019)

Me and computers just get on like a mouse on fire !


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In the annual planning meeting.
> 
> Bored.


You're sat in a board meeting, bored?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> They are streaming !


Tissues to hand. Very little worse than them streaming and having no way of slowing the flowing.


----------



## postman (14 Jan 2019)

I will be back later.Just going up to Dan's room to do some weights.Three or four times per day since Friday.Nothing to see as yet,but i want to build up the spider legs that i have.So a few squats.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're sat in a board meeting, bored?



I think I am an unwitting participant in an experiment to see if you can literally die of boredom, and how long it takes.


----------



## postman (14 Jan 2019)

My lads first grown up bike.He has just ordered it,Python Duke 57cm.Cigars all round and i might wet my head.Oh i feel so old now.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> You're late. Don't you normally have a good 10 miles under your belt at this time of day.



I true to but the love wasn't there this morning


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I think I am an unwitting participant in an experiment to see of you can literally die of boredom, and how long it takes.







30 plus years, by the way.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're sat in a board meeting, bored?


That's what it say's on the label !


----------



## postman (14 Jan 2019)

SAD news that bike in black is not available.I have been on the phone all over.If he fancies it in OLIVE i can get him one here in Leeds.If not the search goes on.Cigars back in box.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2019)

I can't remember exactly what my New Year's revolution was but I have now done 38 miles so far. 31 on the new old Dawes.


----------



## Slioch (14 Jan 2019)

The days are starting to get longer.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jan 2019)

Slioch said:


> The days are starting to get longer.


----------



## MikeG (14 Jan 2019)

Slioch said:


> The days are starting to get longer.



Well..........















No, Mike, no. No, I said.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> SAD news that bike in black is not available.I have been on the phone all over.If he fancies it in OLIVE i can get him one here in Leeds.If not the search goes on.Cigars back in box.
> View attachment 447123



 ~Oldham? ~


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2019)

I bought a kilo of marzipan on YS today. 

Only went into Tesco for milk, bananas and laundry soap...


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Only went into Tesco for milk, bananas and laundry soap...



Remind me never to accept a smoothie from you....


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Remind me never to accept a smoothie from you....





They'd be extra frothy, though...


----------



## Katherine (14 Jan 2019)

I am early for Pilates because, on the way here, I called at the recycling centre, which closed at 6.


----------



## MikeG (14 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I bought a kilo of marzipan on YS today.
> 
> Only went into Tesco for ...... laundry soap...



It's easy to confuse the two.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> It's easy to confuse the two.



Hey, I'm not quite *that* myopic. 

Or absent-minded...


----------



## postman (14 Jan 2019)

Cigars out again and chocolates.




This is now the bike.Fixie Inc Floater Race City Bike Black 2019 is it's full title.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> That's what it say's on the label !


You wear labels to board meetings!!


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2019)

My homemade vegetable soup is simmering on the hob


----------



## MikeG (14 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hey, I'm not quite *that* myopic.
> 
> Or absent-minded...



I wasn't having a go at your memory or eye-sight, but at your taste.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I wasn't having a go at your memory or eye-sight, but at your taste.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2019)

I have found an archive of Formula 3 photos (1988 through to 1991). It's an explosion of Scandinavian blondeness. Owwwwww, my eyes!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> -8C and 10 inches of snow on the ground, with freezing fog this morning.


You're putting us to shame with your real weather.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have found an archive of Formula 3 photos (1988 through to 1991). It's an explosion of Scandinavian blondeness. Owwwwww, my eyes!!!


Rickard Rydel ?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> It's easy to confuse the two.


Laundry soap is usually green, in block form. What colour is marzipan, in block form?


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What ? The Nissan !



Well cutting cars in half has been done before....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Laundry soap is usually green, in block form. What colour is marzipan, in block form?


Dull yellow.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Dull yellow.


No chance of thinking one was the other then.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Rickard Rydell ?



Mika Salo. Hundreds of photos of Mika Salo, and almost as many of Mika Hakkinen and JJ Lehto.  There were maybe only a couple of dozen of Rickard Rydell... 

In an archive of nearly 900 photos, I only found four that were of any interest / use. 

I think the person who took the photos / compiled the archive has a very different taste in drivers to me.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Laundry soap is usually green, in block form. What colour is marzipan, in block form?



Well, it was laundry soap powder... Which is a mix of white powder and some blue bits.


----------



## MikeG (14 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> No chance of thinking one was the other then.



My point, young classic, was that bought marzipan is so awful that you may as well have bought soap and eaten that. Homemade marzipan, on the other hand.......


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> My point, *young classic, *was that bought marzipan is so awful that you may as well have bought soap and eaten that. Homemade marzipan, on the other hand.......


Young!!

Not many say that.


----------



## postman (14 Jan 2019)

Going to the flicks tomorrow lunchtime.Special wrinklies price.Stan and Ollie.Going to sneak in my own chocolate and cola.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> My point, young classic, was that bought marzipan is so awful that you may as well have bought soap and eaten that. Homemade marzipan, on the other hand.......



Some bought stuff is truly awful, particularly at the cheap end of the scale, I'll give you that. I seem to remember one that included soy bean flour...

This stuff full price should have been £3 a block.

And when I'm baking to feed the 5000 at CP fundraisers, I sure as hell am not going to waste the good stuff on people who will simply shove baked goods down the cakehole without it touching the sides...


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> Going to the flicks tomorrow lunchtime.Special wrinklies price.Stan and Ollie.Going to sneak in my own chocolate and cola.



It has had really good reviews, hope you enjoy it


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jan 2019)

In 2017 my colleague and partner bought their 2 kids a puppy for Christmas, they pay out every month for insurance, hadn't had him long when he was poorly and had to have scans and a blood test, even with pet insurance it was still costly. Last year someone else bought a cockerpoo, he was at the vets last week for scan and blood test. What is it with dogs being poorly? My folks had a labrador for 15 years and his only ailments occured in old age. Is something happening in the canine world?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> In 2017 my colleague and partner bought their 2 kids a puppy for Christmas, they pay out every month for insurance, hadn't had him long when he was poorly and had to have scans and a blood test, even with pet insurance it was still costly. Last year someone else bought a cockerpoo, he was at the vets last week for scan and blood test. What is it with dogs being poorly? My folks had a labrador for 15 years and his only ailments occured in old age. Is something happening in the canine world?



Most likely the pups in question were bought from people breeding dogs to make a fast buck from "designer crossbreeds" without a care for the welfare of the actual dogs themselves.

I suspect your folks' labrador was most likely bought from a reputable breeder.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2019)

Right, I'm off to the Land of Nod.

Am tree surgeoning for a friend in the morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> Going to the flicks tomorrow lunchtime.Special wrinklies price.Stan and Ollie.Going to sneak in my own chocolate and cola.


Seen the trailers, looks good, all about their music-hall days in postwar Europe. Most of Americas' music halls (vaudeville) died out in the 1930s, but there were enough theaters for the Three Stooges to make a similar comeback in live theater, a bit later, in the States.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm off to the Land of Nod.
> 
> Am tree surgeoning for a friend in the morning.


Going out on a limb?

Just make certain which side of the cut you're on.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jan 2019)

Two axis joystick controls. I'm stumped.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Two axis joystick controls. I'm stumped.



look at what your moving Not your hands..


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jan 2019)

Another 9-10°C today..i have a shed base to dig,perfect day for it.


----------



## colly (15 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Another 9-10°C today..i have a shed base to dig,perfect day for it.



Yeah man. Really dig that shed bass.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2019)

Time to start thinking about getting up


----------



## MikeG (15 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Going out on a limb?
> 
> Just make certain which side of the cut you're on.



Funny story, sort of.......(a bit gruesome too).

My dad, living alone and in his 70s, had a large tree in his garden in Australia. He decided that one of the branches, some 20 feet up, needed to come off, so he propped his ladder against it, climbed up, and started sawing. Now, obviously he didn't do the cartoon thing of leaning his ladder on the side of the cut which was going to fall off. However, the ladder was only just long enough to reach the branch, such that the very tip of it was against the wood. He sawed the branch off.

When the weight of the sawn off bit was removed from the rest of the branch, the bit he was leaning the ladder on sprung upwards, just enough for the ladder to no longer reach it. The ladder fell away, but dad leapt at the branch and caught it, so didn't fall with the ladder. Unfortunately, the tree was a thorn tree, and was covered all over with the most vicious of thorns. So he ripped his hands. His predicament was that he was now hanging from a tree branch, 20 feet up in the air, with torn hands. He yelled for help of course, but his neighbours were all out at work. He tried to work his way along the branch to get to the trunk to climb down, but those thorns really were vicious and he couldn't do it.

He reckons he hung there for 20 minutes, yelling for help. In the end he realised he was going to drop, and started planning his descent. Below him was a concrete path and the branch he had just cut off, but just away from that was his lawn. He decided to aim for that, and started swinging. When he calculated he'd worked up enough momentum, he let go.

He so very nearly made it.

Unfortunately, he landed just on the edge of the concrete path. He shattered his heel (broke it into over 20 pieces, we found out later), and passed out with the pain. When he regained consciousness, he started crawling to the house, 50 yards away. It was 40 Celcius (100+ Fahrenheit). Those 50 yards took him 4 hours, as he kept passing out. He crawled up the imposing concrete steps to his door, reached up and opened the door, crawled past the telephone in the hall, and into his kitchen where he somehow managed to put the kettle on.

And that's how my brother, who just happened to drop in, found him. Unconscious on the kitchen floor at the end of a trail of dried blood, with a kettle boiling itself dry and a mug with a tea bag* in it. He'd called himself an Australian for years, but you just can't take the English out of an Englishman.


Dad was fine. He needed a couple of operations on his ankle, which stopped him walking around his golf club (he had to start using a buggy). He lived on for another 10 years.




*PG Tips, @classic33 , before you ask.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Most likely the pups in question were bought from people breeding dogs to make a fast buck from "designer crossbreeds" without a care for the welfare of the actual dogs themselves.
> 
> I suspect your folks' labrador was most likely bought from a reputable breeder.



He was, a couple around the corner from us bred labs, some became guide dogs, some became police dogs, we had full papers for him. . To be fair I don't think either of them really know what they are doing. My colleague is always asking around, asking other people instead of getting proper information, I feel sorry for both dogs.


----------



## colly (15 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Unfortunately, he landed just on the edge of the concrete path. He shattered his heel (broke it into over 20 pieces, we found out later), and passed out with the pain. When he regained consciousness, he started crawling to the house, 50 yards away. It was 40 Celcius (100+ Fahrenheit). Those 50 yards took him 4 hours, as he kept passing out. He crawled up the imposing concrete steps to his door, reached up and opened the door, crawled past the telephone in the hall, and into his kitchen where he somehow *managed to put the kettle on.*



See that's a man with the priorities all sorted. Hat's off to your Dad.


----------



## MikeG (15 Jan 2019)

He explained it later, saying that his tongue was so swollen in his mouth from dehydration that he couldn't speak anyway, so dialling 999 was pretty pointless.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jan 2019)

Today's going to be quite exciting! I'm planning on re-potting my palm tree from 'his' 48 litre capacity container into 65 litre one. He's been in a council glass recycling box since last May,but he's now outgrown that even! I've obtained a proper planter from the bloke who tends to the garden at a nearby small park. I offered him a grease gun in exchange for the planter. The grease gun was my dad's,but to me it only has sentimental value as i don't actually grease my car's sub frame now. Do they still make cars that need this doing to them,i don't know?

Edit...Not only a bigger container for my palm tree,but also a less conspicuous one. 'Mr Palm' and the bright blue box he was in seemed to be attracting undesirable attention. Only the other day a woman asked me 'who's is that plant'! Why?,i asked her. She said it'd look good in her garden. When i told her it was mine she 'joked' about 'nicking it'. I now have her down as an undesirable and i'll be keeping an eye on her if seen around here again!!


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2019)

colly said:


> See that's a man with the priorities all sorted. Hat's off to your Dad.


Maybe he was from Yorkshire.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jan 2019)

Perhaps he was harder than concrete.
Knew a few like that, in my day.
Carl Sandburg once said that on the frontier in the 1820's,
_The timid stayed home,
the weak died on the way,
only the strong survived._


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Perhaps he was harder than concrete.
> Knew a few like that, in my day.
> Carl Sandburg once said that on the frontier in the 1820's,
> _The timid stayed home,
> ...


You were on the frontier!


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2019)

Half moons! Not having a very good day! Time for the fairies.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Half moons! Not having a very good day! Time for the fairies.


What'll you be using them for?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2019)

Courier company is thoroughly excited that they've managed to pick up my laptop, having been informed about its presence about 24h ago.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> What'll you be using them for?


They make up for a lack of a brain !


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2019)

Just found I'm stuck here until 8:30...

I'll be expecting support from CC'ers...


----------



## Slioch (15 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just found I'm stuck here until 8:30...
> 
> I'll be expecting support from CC'ers...



Photocopying your bum will help kill 10 minutes or so if you get really bored.



You're welcome


----------



## Threevok (15 Jan 2019)

Slioch said:


> Photocopying your bum will help kill 10 minutes or so if you get really bored.



Plus it will contribute to the proposed CC saddle fit database


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just found I'm stuck here until 8:30...
> 
> I'll be expecting support from CC'ers...


Plan your next few rides, extending the distance by 5 km each time. If you want to make the task take longer, extend your ride by the Fibonacci sequence. This has the advantage that if you’re not sure about the Fibonacci sequence, you get to waste a few more minutes searching for it on the internet. 

Oh, and make one route include at least one place you’ve never ridden to before.

You could do some work too, you know, but only if you want


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just found I'm stuck here until 8:30...
> 
> I'll be expecting support from CC'ers...



Pulling an all nighter.....?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2019)

Thanks for the help, I'll answer this first to avoid embarassing misunderstandings.



LeetleGreyCells said:


> Plan your next few rides, extending the distance by 5 km each time. If you want to make the task take longer, extend your ride by the Fibonacci sequence. This has the advantage that if you’re not sure about the Fibonacci sequence, you get to waste a few more minutes searching for it on the internet.
> 
> Oh, and make one route include at least one place you’ve never ridden to before.
> 
> You could do some work too, you know, but only if you want



I've been doing that already. It has to be said planning +5km a time is surprisingly tricky sometimes. Finding new places... getting tougher although I tend to ride south towards Tübingen so a couple more rides north would be interesting.



Slioch said:


> Photocopying your bum will help kill 10 minutes or so if you get really bored.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome



Hence the reverse order. Just to make it clear: I _haven't_ been doing that already.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Pulling an all nighter.....?



Not quite: the client supposed to provide tech cover for tonight's neighbourhood cinema called in sick so I have to sit around and start the film. I brokered a deal where I start it and the real tech, who lives ten minutes away, swaps with me at eight.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> They make up for a lack of a brain !



Woah, really?

Where can I get me some?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Plan your next few rides, extending the distance by 5 km each time. If you want to make the task take longer, extend your ride by the Fibonacci sequence. This has the advantage that if you’re not sure about the Fibonacci sequence, you get to waste a few more minutes searching for it on the internet.
> 
> Oh, and make one route include at least one place you’ve never ridden to before.
> 
> You could do some work too, you know, but only if you want



Made the mistake of planning rides in Japan. Even the peninsula Beautiful Wife's family lives on has so many routes to so many beautiful and exotic places. I could do 80k-100k day rides for two weeks & still there would be loads I'd missed.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> *Just found I'm stuck here until 8:30...*
> 
> I'll be expecting support from CC'ers...


am?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Woah, really?
> 
> Where can I get me some?


Can loan you a spare one.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Can loan you a spare one.
> View attachment 447299



That explains a lot Classic.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2019)

That's the tree surgeoning done and the cat (Lexi) taken to the vet for a check up.

No fear, CCers, I kept my feet well on the ground.  I was clearing up a pine tree and part of a blackthorn hedge that had come down in that storm a few weeks back. Still have a bit left to do, but that can wait till next week. Everything is now safe, everything is trimmed, small wood ready for green bin collection (that is, the bits the sheep won't snack on) and the decent timber has been cut into manageable sections and is ready to be turned into logs.

Lexi's got the all-clear from the vet.  I need to medicate her ears for another three days, and then just keep an eye on things.

I think I deserve a nice  after all that.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Made the mistake of planning rides in Japan. Even the peninsula Beautiful Wife's family lives on has so many routes to so many beautiful and exotic places. I could do 80k-100k day rides for two weeks & still there would be loads I'd missed.


I’ve only seen Japan in documentaries and as locations in films, and while I have no desire to visit the cities I would love to see the countryside. It looks absolutely beautiful there. New Zealand is another place that appeals for the same reason.


----------



## MikeG (15 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's the tree surgeoning done and the cat (Lexi) taken to the vet for a check up..........



Sorry, have I got this right. You called in a tree surgeon to deal with your cat, and then went to the vet afterwards to see that he'd done it right. You are a slightly unusual person, Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Sorry, have I got this right. You called in a tree surgeon to deal with your cat, and then went to the vet afterwards to see that he'd done it right. You are a slightly unusual person, Reynard.



I don't know what exactly you put in your  but it's gotten me rather worried...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Sorry, have I got this right. You called in a tree surgeon to deal with your cat, and then went to the vet afterwards to see that he'd done it right. You are a slightly unusual person, Reynard.


She mis-read the advert, missing the "r" out of tree. Advert stood out a little.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jan 2019)

@MikeG - I have a question for people who know about wood working.

If I have an item like this:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nice-Ant...=item591ca2a46f:g:51MAAOSwA29b3axo:rk:30:pf:0

and the doors do not close properly. Is there a fair chance that an expert could repair it/or restore it so that the doors close reasonably well. I do not have enough knowledge to do it, but I know a man who does.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> look at what your moving Not your hands..


At the moment, I'm working on the control system, not target acquisition. You can buy all sorts of motion control bits and bobs on eBay for absolute peanuts. The problem is that you have to wait a few weeks to get your sweaty palms on them, especially as Chinese New Year is slowing stuff down.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> At the moment, I'm working on the control system, not target acquisition. You can buy all sorts of motion control bits and bobs on eBay for absolute peanuts. The problem is that you have to wait a few weeks to get your sweaty palms on them, especially as Chinese New Year is slowing stuff down.


Get a drone and fit a small electric water pistol.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get a drone and fit a small electric water pistol.


Oh, come on! That's hardly an Area Denial Weapon.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyAjzowYP1o[/media]


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You were on the frontier!


No, but I guess Carl Sandburg knew a few old sodbusters. This area was frontier in Lincoln's time, so that would be my Great, Great ,Grandfathers' day. Though we were here before them. About the time of Northwest Ordinance, and British handover.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ve only seen Japan in documentaries and as locations in films, and while I have no desire to visit the cities I would love to see the countryside. It looks absolutely beautiful there. New Zealand is another place that appeals for the same reason.


They have giant hornets over there.

We have giant hornets here, too,
though, come to think of it. 
I may have to sneak in the U.K.,
whilst the border is still porous.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Oh, come on! That's hardly an Area Denial Weapon.
> [media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyAjzowYP1o[/media]



Used for crop spraying.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P2YPG8PO9JU


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2019)

Feeling very introspective tonight.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Used for crop spraying.
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P2YPG8PO9JU



Merely "drizzling" the target is at the bottom end of what I have in mind....


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Merely "drizzling" the target is at the bottom end of what I have in mind....


Fewer nozzles, increasing the flow. 70psi plus isn't "drizzling" the target though.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Fewer nozzles, increasing the flow. 70psi plus isn't "drizzling" the target though.


 A pitiful 3 bar! I'm hoping that Thames Water can do a bit better than that. Anyway, the flow rate is going to be awesome compared to that aerial plant sprayer noodle-dick thingy.

EDIT: Oops! Five bar.
Sorry.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> A pitiful 3 bar! I'm hoping that Thames Water can do a bit better than that. Anyway, the flow rate is going to be awesome compared to that aerial plant sprayer noodle-dick thingy.


Looks doubtful
_We also have service standards which are agreed with Ofwat that require a minimum supply pressure of 7 metres head (approximately* 10 psi or 0.7 bar*) ,measured at the point where our communication pipe joins your supply pipe._


Edit
Not like you to get something like that wrong


----------



## slowmotion (16 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Looks doubtful
> _We also have service standards which are agreed with Ofwat that require a minimum supply pressure of 7 metres head (approximately* 10 psi or 0.7 bar*) ,measured at the point where our communication pipe joins your supply pipe._


Arse covering jobsworths! There are plenty of homes in London that have cold water tanks 20 metres off the street and they don't have booster pumps. That's at least 4 bar. Anyway, as it happens, I have a 0-10 bar gauge in the spares bin.

Watch this space....

EDIT: Some of the maths might be a bit wonky, but hey ho.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> They have giant hornets over there.
> 
> We have giant hornets here, too,
> though, come to think of it.
> ...



Unfortunately, everywhere has poisonous or stinging creatures - Australia has about five times the amount though which is why it really doesn’t appeal as a place to visit.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2019)

Good morning to you all on this fine day .

Hoping that we all have our snow shovels at the ready


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jan 2019)

Umbrella needed here.


----------



## MikeG (16 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> @MikeG - I have a question for people who know about wood working.
> 
> If I have an item like this:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nice-Ant...=item591ca2a46f:g:51MAAOSwA29b3axo:rk:30:pf:0
> ...




Yes, that's fairly easily fixable. The difficulty is doing it without the work showing too much, but again, someone with a little skill and experience should manage that easily.


----------



## MikeG (16 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Feeling very introspective tonight.



You OK?


----------



## MikeG (16 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> At the moment, I'm working on the control system, not target acquisition. You can buy all sorts of motion control bits and bobs on eBay for absolute peanuts. The problem is that you have to wait a few weeks to get your sweaty palms on them, especially as Chinese New Year is slowing stuff down.



Could you go back to the beginning and explain what it is you are doing, or seeking to do, please, because at the moment I can't follow. I'm probably disorientated by @classic33 's bizarre series of make-up based avatars.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2019)

Morning! For all bin spotters, I have just put out our slate grey bin with the blue lid for plastic and cardboard.


----------



## MikeG (16 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> .....Hoping that we all have our snow shovels at the ready



Snow? 

No.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> @MikeG - I have a question for people who know about wood working.
> 
> If I have an item like this:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nice-Ant...=item591ca2a46f:g:51MAAOSwA29b3axo:rk:30:pf:0
> ...


Do you have a picture of your problem item so that we may be able to judge. In most instances there are usually ways of fixing things.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jan 2019)

Weather's on the turn here too...
I seem to be working at I'm not well incorporated....


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just found I'm stuck here until 8:30...
> 
> I'll be expecting support from CC'ers...


Tricky things time locks ! 

Alan Rickman in Diehard had a solution .


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jan 2019)

Guy in the news who sorted a burglar..

His name is Batman!! Love it


----------



## Slioch (16 Jan 2019)

Pathetic attempt at making porridge this morning. It was like eating soup . I prefer porridge you can chew.

Will have to reinstate the quality control process tomorrow (i.e. follow the instructions on the box).


----------



## Slioch (16 Jan 2019)

9 degrees and just starting to rain here in York this morning. The chances of getting any snow appear diminishingly small.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Snow?
> 
> No.



Forecast for next Tuesday & Wednesday


----------



## MikeG (16 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Forecast for next Tuesday & Wednesday



Ooooh, I see what you mean. We've a 20% risk of up to 1mm of snow on Tuesday. Best check the baked bean stocks........


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jan 2019)

Slioch said:


> Pathetic attempt at making porridge this morning. It was like eating soup . I prefer porridge you can chew.
> 
> Will have to reinstate the quality control process tomorrow (i.e. follow the instructions on the box).


One cup oats, 2 cups liquid works for me.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2019)

I'm starting to get the hang of this recycling business ! The bin people have been and emptied our bin whilst we were out buying some more stuff contained in cardboard !


----------



## Threevok (16 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm starting to get the hang of this recycling business ! The bin people have been and emptied our bin whilst we were out buying some more stuff contained in cardboard !



Me too

I've started choosing things in glass bottles rather than squeezy bottles and I have also given up buying cotton buds.


----------



## mybike (16 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Oxymoron alert! Oxymoron alert! Does not compute.
> 
> End of alert.



I prefer to wear ordinary trousers.


----------



## mybike (16 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Not sure whether to post this here or in the health and fitness forum but I broke the lid for the butter dish tonight and cut my finger throwing it out.
> 
> It's one of my typing fingers too.
> I just hope I pull through.
> ...



Can I have your bike if you don't?


----------



## mybike (16 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5497775, member: 9609"]We're on the eastern side and surprisingly dry, official data has my local town at 678mm per year, and we have only had 570 in the last 52 weeks

you can nearly see where I live on this map
View attachment 446537

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/learning/precipitation/rain/how-much-does-it-rain-in-the-uk[/QUOTE]

They're lying about NW Norfolk.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> One cup oats, 2 cups liquid works for me.


Whiskey doesn't count.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm continuing to singlehandedly prevent further snow locally by having spiked tyres on my bike.



Update. We now have spiked tyres and:

1: No snow
2: No rain
3: Dry roads
4: Blizzards and drifts _everywhere else_.

Don't tell me this is mere coincidence.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Update. We now have spiked tyres and:
> 
> 1: No snow
> 2: No rain
> ...


Okay.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

mybike said:


> Can I have your bike if you don't?


Wrong size for you. Whatever size it is!


----------



## Threevok (16 Jan 2019)

Ice forcast 

Looks like bike B for tomorrow's commute


----------



## pjd57 (16 Jan 2019)

Out for an hour or so in Glasgow this morning.
It was dry at first , then some rain, turned to hail then the sun came out.
Lovely now.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2019)

Didn't sleep well. I really hate it when my head does this to me.

Am also rather sore. That might be the couple of hours I spent wielding telescopic loppers yesterday. My right knee is also not thanking me.

It has been raining here. And I have done a load of laundry.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> You OK?



Mostly. Found out last night that someone dear to me is rather pawly.

Thanks though xxx


----------



## roadrash (16 Jan 2019)

ii fitted some laminate floor for my daughter on sunday, I knew when I said I would do it that I would suffer with my back after, hmm worse than I thought its now Wednesday and still as sore as Monday morning , I should learn to say no but when it your kids...


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2019)

Oh, and I have also updated a scrapbook, adding some artwork, poetry and a few bits of memorabilia that I have recently managed to acquire.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Jan 2019)

Four and a half bar!
Splendid work, Thames Water.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Snow?
> 
> No.


Our forecast was for 5-7 inches at week-end, but now has been dialed back to 1-3, with the cold to follow, but not as cold as previously thought. I suppose the polar air mass is not as strong as originally thought.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Ooooh, I see what you mean. We've a 20% risk of up to 1mm of snow on Tuesday. Best check the baked bean stocks........


Last Friday, before the 10 inch snowfall, I was the only fellow in the 15 items or less line at Hy-Vee. Everyone else seemed to be outfitting for an expedition to the Yukon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Four and a half bar!
> Splendid work, Thames Water.
> View attachment 447409


65psi!


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2019)

That _is_ excellent work, Thames Water.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jan 2019)

mybike said:


> Can I have your bike if you don't?



Which one? See sig line.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5504200, member: 9609"]whats 4.5 bar ? your water pressure

you could run a wee generator off that and generate some leccy

i have no idea what my water pressure is, but doubt its anywhere near that (2 bar max ?)[/QUOTE]
The water pressure at our garden tap when there is no flow. Given that we don't have a water meter, electricity generation would be extremely economical (if a bit irresponsible).


----------



## Threevok (16 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> The water pressure at our garden tap when there is no flow. Given that we don't have a water meter, electricity generation would be extremely economical (if a bit irresponsible).



Not irresponsible, unless you then sell on the water used, in plastic bottles

Glass is fine


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2019)

I've got a new laptop.

If you can read this, it works.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2019)

It is  good and proper here.


----------



## MikeG (16 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> It is p...p........persisting down good and proper here.



I've had washing on the line all day today, since dawn. It was probably getting somewhere near dry, when a huge torrent descended on us about quarter of an hour ago sending it straight back to square one. Sopping, no doubt. So the question now is, do I leave it out overnight so that it dries tomorrow, or do I fetch it in, and use the tumble drier and the airing cupboard? Or, indeed, fetch it in, then peg it out again tomorrow morning?


----------



## Slioch (16 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Whiskey doesn't count.



Mock ye not!
I stayed in a posh(ish) hotel in Ambleside a few years back (The Salutation at the top of the main street) and as part of their breakfast offering they had a big pot of porridge and, beside it, a decanter of single malt whisky for those so inclined to add a splash. I can recommend it  .


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I've had washing on the line all day today, since dawn. It was probably getting somewhere near dry, when a huge torrent descended on us about quarter of an hour ago sending it straight back to square one. Sopping, no doubt. So the question now is, do I leave it out overnight so that it dries tomorrow, or do I fetch it in, and use the tumble drier and the airing cupboard? Or, indeed, fetch it in, then peg it out again tomorrow morning?



Airing cupboard, methinks. If you leave it out overnight, you'll probably be able to stack it up like slates in the morning.

It's been raining here on and off since lunchtime. This morning's load of laundry was hung on the airer in the bathroom. It's nearly all dry, except for my jeans. Those will be dry by the morning.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Jan 2019)

I've been avoiding the news all day long... have i missed anything or is it just brexitbrexitbrexitbrexitbrexitbrexitbrexitbrexitbrexit?


----------



## Katherine (16 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Didn't sleep well. I really hate it when my head does this to me.
> 
> Am also rather sore. That might be the couple of hours I spent wielding telescopic loppers yesterday. My right knee is also not thanking me.





Reynard said:


> Mostly. Found out last night that someone dear to me is rather pawly.


Sorry to hear that. 
Hope your worries, and aches and pains are easier today and you get a better sleep tonight.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2019)

We had a lovely red sky a little while ago.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Hope your worries, and aches and pains are easier today and you get a better sleep tonight.



Thanks hun xxx 

Things are... easier... today. Might nip into Ely Cathedral when I'm in town later in the week to light a candle and have some quiet time. That always seems to help.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I've had washing on the line all day today, since dawn. It was probably getting somewhere near dry, when a huge torrent descended on us about quarter of an hour ago sending it straight back to square one. Sopping, no doubt. So the question now is, do I leave it out overnight so that it dries tomorrow, or do I fetch it in, and use the tumble drier and the airing cupboard? Or, indeed, fetch it in, then peg it out again tomorrow morning?


Bring it in and wash it again, before pegging it back on the line tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Four and a half bar!
> Splendid work, Thames Water.
> View attachment 447409


Behind the meter, at the top, what's the red button for?


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got a new laptop.
> 
> If you can read this, it works.



Can't see a thing but have fun setting ing up the new laptop.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2019)

Looks good, @Andy in Germany .


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2019)

Currently sitting in the waiting room at clinic for Mrs. GA, listening to The Clash on the speaker system. I have a face mask with Poomba from the Lion King.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2019)

I need to start prepping supper: thai-spiced crab, noodles and stir fry veg (carrots, broccoli, red pointy pepper and green beans)

There might be some rocky road for afters.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I need to start prepping supper: thai-spiced crab, noodles and stir fry veg (carrots, broccoli, red pointy pepper and green beans)
> 
> There might be some rocky road for afters.


Dublin?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2019)

Can you see what it is yet ?


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dublin?



Sorry, you've lost me...


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Can you see what it is yet ?
> View attachment 447445



Love it!


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sorry, you've lost me...


What might have been for afters.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Can you see what it is yet ?
> View attachment 447445



Bagpuss......

Anyone seen my coat....?


----------



## MikeG (16 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Bring it in and wash it again, before pegging it back on the line tomorrow.



Wash it again? Why on earth........


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Wash it again? Why on earth........


Rain isn't entirely clean.


----------



## MikeG (16 Jan 2019)

It's clean enough for my workshop clothes and the dog blanket.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Can you see what it is yet ?
> View attachment 447445


Skunk in a handbag?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sorry, you've lost me...



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAsTHMsHnYg


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAsTHMsHnYg




Ah. Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah. Thanks for enlightening me.


Derek never sang it?


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jan 2019)

Its gone a bit chilly..weather warning for ice!! Really ..who'd have thought it.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2019)

Curled up by the fire watching Southampton v Derby in the FA Cup


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jan 2019)

We’ve had snow in the night which has then frozen. I’m glad I put the windscreen cover on the car for my wife’s early start. In fact, I can hear someone scraping their windscreen now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2019)

I am preparing dividers for our filing system.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jan 2019)

and have a job outside today


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2019)

We have sleet / snow just in time for my commute


----------



## MikeG (17 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am preparing dividers for our filing system.



A filing system?! 

Wow, what a good idea! I'll look into that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> A filing system?!
> 
> Wow, what a good idea! I'll look into that.



It's not all it is cracked up to be.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Skunk in a handbag?


He isn't that bad ! Although he was smelling a bit at the weekend .


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> He isn't that bad ! Although he was smelling a bit at the weekend .



Ferrets in your pockets..if you dare..


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Curled up by the fire watching Southampton v Derby in the FA Cup



I really enjoyed that game. There didn’t seem to be as much “rolling around on the floor as if you’ve been shot by a sniper to try and get someone sent off” as there is in a Premier League game.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Ferrets in your pockets..if you dare..


No thanks ! I'm not that adventurous !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2019)

It is sunny here with blue sky but it is cold out .


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jan 2019)

Someone else is getting a dog and I can't have one


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2019)

11 year CC anniversary for me today.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> A filing system?!
> 
> Wow, what a good idea! I'll look into that.


You headed off to have a gander in his filing system then?


----------



## Threevok (17 Jan 2019)

Slioch said:


> Mock ye not!
> I stayed in a posh(ish) hotel in Ambleside a few years back (The Salutation at the top of the main street) and as part of their breakfast offering they had a big pot of porridge and, beside it, a decanter of single malt whisky for those so inclined to add a splash. I can recommend it  .



Every time we go to Scotland, my mate has a single malt with his breakfast.

I keep telling him it's no good for him and it will be the death of him

He's 88


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2019)

It's freezing out there!  I've been working on my bike and have come in for a warm.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Someone else is getting a dog and I can't have one


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Someone else is getting a dog and I can't have one





raleighnut said:


>



Hugs from here to. Also unwillingly without dog.


----------



## Slioch (17 Jan 2019)

This morning's porridge was a massive improvement on yesterday's in terms of consistency.
The recycling bins have just been emptied.
A very light snow-shower has just passed through.
And I'm now thinking about making some curried carrot and parsnip soup.


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2019)

@Lullabelle

You need to look in your knitted laundry basket when you get home!


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jan 2019)

I just bought something on the bay of E. I can’t tell you what it is as its far too interesting for this thread


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2019)

It's not half  today, but it's sure nice to see the  for a change.

Moved the last of the wood that I'd cleared from a friend's garden on Tuesday - it was still in the car as it was  yesterday and I didn't fancy a ducking - and stacked it in the garage. Also hauled fresh firewood into the house. Will need to go and split some more logs, so watch out folks, I'll be swinging an axe. best all stand back.

Had a good lunch; two slices of rye toast, one with smoked mackerel, one with avocado, plus some olives and grapes and the inevitable two 

I have stretched a piece of watercolour paper and I am currently watching Ronnie O'Sullivan v Ryan Day.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I really enjoyed that game. There didn’t seem to be as much “rolling around on the floor as if you’ve been shot by a sniper to try and get someone sent off” as there is in a Premier League game.



It was a very entertaining game to watch, wasn't it?  And have to agree with you about the lack of play-acting. That's why I like watching WSL games when they're on, as the ladies just get on with playing football.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I just bought something on the bay of E. I can’t tell you what it is as far too interesting for this thread



I'm about to spring for another piece of motorsport memorabilia on the bay of E. It will be a nice addition to my scrapbook as I didn't manage to get hold of said item at the time.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jan 2019)

Slioch said:


> This morning's porridge was a massive improvement on yesterday's in terms of consistency.
> The recycling bins have just been emptied.
> A very light snow-shower has just passed through.
> And I'm now thinking about making some curried carrot and parsnip soup.



No. 4 sounds fab. Love a good loop de loop.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2019)

Cold one this morning - car door frozen shut as we'd had rain in the evening.

My son's busy playing with his new toy - he bought himself a DJI Osmo '4k video camera' - got it second hand and saved a fortune. This is for his Media Studies and his future 'filming' career. Looks like his part time job will continue, as there was concerns for the 'street food' business before Christmas as it was very quiet. Things have picked back up in January fortunately.

On another note, looks like the MIL has sent her physio's away today - they have been trying to get her to walk across the lounge to build up her confidence - just once a week. She refused today. Grr, no helping her if she is happy to sit in a chair 12 hours a day, then wheeled to a bed for the next 12 hours. She's strong enough, and wouldn't be walking without someone there, but wont. Stubborn.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2019)

These self assembly chairs aren't all they are made out to be ! I've been watching them for the past hour and they haven't done a thing!


----------



## StuAff (17 Jan 2019)

Not terribly mundane news....I've been to see a bike today. Not mine, the insurance company own it right now (money went in Monday), but it had one careful owner. Me. I had a phone call from the police Tuesday to say it had been found. Currently living at a Jaguar/Land Rover dealership a short distance from where she was nicked, apparently by an inept thief. Still has the reg & L-plates, no evidence of hotwiring, nothing hanging off (?!!!). Appears utterly as it was pre-theft. I've dropped them a line about buying her back.....
Current mood:


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jan 2019)

Strolled down to the local Co-op earlier to get the ingredients for a slow cooker lamb curry I’m doing tomorrow.

Fortunately, the pub is on the way so I stopped for a sharp one, which turned into a sharp two. 

Having returned and unpacked, I’ve realised that I forgot to get any tomato purée and so will have to pop out again.

Obviously I’ll have to stop at the pub again.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Strolled down to the local Co-op earlier to get the ingredients for a slow cooker lamb curry I’m doing tomorrow.
> 
> Fortunately, the pub is on the way so I stopped for a sharp one, which turned into a sharp two.
> 
> ...


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2019)

Last night's sky was pretty!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jan 2019)

Panic over. I’m now in possession of tomato purée and another pint of San Miguel.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2019)

I am having a  and uploading a photo archive to a USB stick.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> @Lullabelle
> 
> You need to look in your knitted laundry basket when you get home!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jan 2019)

One of our temps came off his bike this morning, took some skin off his right cheek but otherwise ok, I advised him to give it a good clean and use some antiseptic balm when he gets home, I am sure his girlfriend will fix him up but he is going to be sore tomorrow.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jan 2019)

Our cat has just done 1 heck of a poo in her tray, the litter is supposed to be low odour


----------



## MikeG (17 Jan 2019)

Lull-a-belle! _<both hands on hips, eyebrows meeting in the middle>._


----------



## MikeG (17 Jan 2019)

I just invented an invention. It works, but is pretty near useless.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I just invented an invention. It works, but is pretty near useless.


Should make millions then.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I just invented an invention. It works, but is pretty near useless.


Wotsitdo?


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jan 2019)

I've got to drive from sandwich to Gravesend in the morning and get the Tilbury ferry for a training day in Tilbury starting at 8.30.
The Kent motorways have been appalling this year with works accidents and general busyness. 
Alarm at 4.30.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I've got to drive from sandwich to Gravesend in the morning and get the Tilbury ferry for a training day in Tilbury starting at 8.30.
> The Kent motorways have been appalling this year with works accidents and general busyness.
> Alarm at 4.30.


Check roadworks.org


----------



## MikeG (17 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wotsitdo?



It does what something else already does, but neater. Three bits of wood and a sliver of steel. Thing is, it'd need to sell for about £120 to make me any money, and you can buy something to do the same job for about £10. Like I said.........useless. Unless, of course, the principle can be applied elsewhere.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Check roadworks.org



Oh I'm fully aware of what's going on. It's not joined up thinking either There are major works on both the M2 & M20 at the same time. Many major roads, commuting routes too. Its good that work is being done but no thought has gone into impact.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> It does what something else already does, but neater. Three bits of wood and a sliver of steel. Thing is, it'd need to sell for about £120 to make me any money, and you can buy something to do the same job for about £10. Like I said.........useless. Unless, of course, the principle can be applied elsewhere.



Drat, I was hoping you'd invented a time turner...


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Drat, I was hoping you'd invented a time turner...


Why'd you need one?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2019)

I have a lovely photo from the 1990 Birmingham Superprix that I wish to use as the subject of a painting.

The photo is in black and white.

The car isn't an issue - I have other images of it, albeit when being driven by someone else. The background is the problem.

Fortunately I have spent the evening watching the 1990 Birmingham Superprix on Youtube.  There are worse ways to spend an evening.  Although I had the commentary turned off - listening to Nigel Mansell makes me want to


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jan 2019)

Nope, once again nothing Mundane to report today, things are just to jolly interesting at the moment. 

Please except my apologies.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why'd you need one?



Just a dab of nostalgia, like.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jan 2019)

With fourteen days to go before having to file a tax return, I seem to be overcome by a spectacular listlessness.


----------



## colly (17 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Nope, once again nothing Mundane to report today, things are just to jolly interesting at the moment.
> 
> Please except my apologies.


There y'go. Letting the side down.


----------



## colly (17 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Our cat has just done 1 heck of a poo in her tray, the litter is supposed to be low odour


Yeah the LITTER is low odour.....but cat shoot still stinks.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Just a dab of nostalgia, like.


Planning on bringing some back then.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Planning on bringing some back then.



Maybe... 

Although be warned that my idea of nostalgia might not necessarily be yours...


----------



## MikeG (17 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Just a dab of nostalgia, like.



You just gave us some nostalgia:



Reynard said:


> Drat........


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Although be warned that my idea of nostalgia might not necessarily be yours...


All those F1 photo's. Given that you know when and where to be.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> All those F1 photo's. Given that you know when and where to be.



Who said anything about F1?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Who said anything about F1?


I did!


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> I did!





Aim for a formula or two lower...


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2019)

My mundane news for today is that I cleaned our fridge this afternoon, and not just inside but I pulled it out, cleaned the outside and then cleaned behind it.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> My mundane news for today is that I cleaned our fridge this afternoon, and not just inside but I pulled it out, cleaned the outside and then cleaned behind it.


Toothbrush for the door seals?


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Toothbrush for the door seals?



No a small sponge.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> With fourteen days to go before having to file a tax return, I seem to be overcome by a spectacular listlessness.


Procrastinitis?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> No a small sponge.


Tooth brush is better.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Procrastinitis?


Cripes Doctor! Is it that bad??

How long have I got?


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Cripes Doctor! Is it that bad??
> 
> How long have I got?


You thinking of speeding up world domination?


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You thinking of speeding up world domination?


Whoa! Some things can't be hurried.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2019)

Background conundrums sorted - I now have a bunch of screencaps for that particular part of the circuit. Halfords Corner, if you must know... Fortunately I'll be working in watercolour, so things can be suitably vague, but at least I know what colours I need to use for which bits.

I then sort of digressed into watching various BTCC and TVR Tuscan races...


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (18 Jan 2019)

Lesson learned: Always keep a spare BBWC module.
Also time to rethink BackupAssist.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2019)

Does anyone know how to persuade windows 10 that I want an English operating system but I have a German keyboard? Every time I shut down it defaults back to an English Keyboard so the first sentences I write have strangelz spelled words and punctuation unless I~m reallz careful.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2019)

I cycle from our village to the tram stop in the next town which means I can have a 2 zone ticket instead of three. I've just worked out that I save €287 a year doing this.

This means I can afford new tyres.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I cycle from our village to the tram stop in the next town which means I can have a 2 zone ticket instead of three. I've just worked out that I save €287 a year doing this.
> 
> This means I can afford new tyres.


How many years have you been doing this? The savings soon mount up!


----------



## MikeG (18 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Does anyone know how to persuade windows 10 that I want an English operating system but I have a German keyboard? Every time I shut down it defaults back to an English Keyboard so the first sentences I write have strangelz spelled words and punctuation unless I~m reallz careful.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I cycle from our village to the tram stop in the next town which means I can have a 2 zone ticket instead of three. I've just worked out that I save €287 a year doing this.
> 
> This means I can afford new tyres.



If you cycle a bit further to the next zone, you could save even more - enough for a new bike maybe?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You thinking of speeding up world domination?


What speed should it be ? 33 1/3 rpm !


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Although be warned that my idea of nostalgia might not necessarily be yours...


Could I have a 1/4 lb of some whilst you are there ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> It does what something else already does, but neater. Three bits of wood and a sliver of steel. Thing is, it'd need to sell for about £120 to make me any money, and you can buy something to do the same job for about £10. Like I said.........useless. Unless, of course, the principle can be applied elsewhere.


You just need to market it as an exclusive up market version ! Some people seem to pay loads for any old tat these days !


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2019)

Happy birthday to my mum 84 today ... Oh and I don't mean @Pat "5mph"


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jan 2019)

This just in...I have Mundane news. 

I made tea in a pot with loose leaf tea this morning. Earl Grey if you’re interested.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> This just in...I have Mundane news.
> 
> I made tea in a pot with loose leaf tea this morning. Earl Grey if you’re interested.


Don't forget to strain it !


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2019)

I'm about to start the ironing


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> View attachment 447621




Oh the 'formatting' tool


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Oh the 'formatting' tool



Hahaha brilliant!


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jan 2019)

I have more Mundane news! I am two ticks away from twenty thousand likes on cc.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have more Mundane news! I am two ticks away from twenty thousand likes on cc.


That's one closer,


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have more Mundane news! I am two ticks away from twenty thousand likes on cc.



You must be there now?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> This just in...I have Mundane news.
> 
> I made tea in a pot with loose leaf tea this morning. Earl Grey if you’re interested.



Earl Grey. 

The only thing that’s good for is dabbing behind your ears.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2019)

I have finished the ironing, I need to get dressed now.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Jan 2019)

I am also procrastinating about completing my tax return - and so will put it off by preparing my lamb curry for the slow cooker.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jan 2019)

I think I’ve hit the mother load of mundanity. I’m making bread.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Does anyone know how to persuade windows 10 that I want an English operating system but I have a German keyboard? Every time I shut down it defaults back to an English Keyboard so the first sentences I write have strangelz spelled words and punctuation unless I~m reallz careful.


If the German keyboard layout is still installed but simply not the default and there's a language near the right in the task bar you should be able to press Windows key+space to toggle between all the installed keyboards. There is a way of setting the German layout as the default but M$ have been moving stuff around and I'm not sure where it is now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jan 2019)

I'm feeling restless at the moment. A Sunday night away might be in order. York looks a good bet and Brewyork should keep me occupied in the evening. Tempted....


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> How many years have you been doing this? The savings soon mount up!



Several, but on different tickets: the 'Trainee ticket' is all zones all the time for considerably less than I have to pay now now, so didn't represent any saving.



NorthernDave said:


> If you cycle a bit further to the next zone, you could save even more - enough for a new bike maybe?



I often do, but the price difference isn't that much so I like to be able to decide spontaneously. The last zone is mostly a vicious gradient on a nasty set of roads so I only do that on weekend shifts.

My immediate thought was "I doin't need a new bike" but on the other hand if I divide 270€ by my hourly rate I could take unpaid leave to make stuff... Hmmm...


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2019)

I'm awaiting more snow, due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jan 2019)

Still avoiding the radio!


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm awaiting more snow, due to arrive tomorrow.


Don't forget to sign for it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jan 2019)

Been snowing here. The first I've seen this winter.

Turned back to rain now though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2019)

It seems to be on auto-reorder.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm awaiting more snow, due to arrive tomorrow.



If you're out will it leave a note?


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Been snowing here. The first I've seen this winter.
> 
> Turned back to rain now though.


They keep on promising "heavy snowfall", but we never get any.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Been snowing here. The first I've seen this winter.
> 
> Turned back to rain now though.



Nice and dry in Manchester today (and I'm not telling fibs).


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jan 2019)

I have muscle pain in my neck. It started about an hour after I got up this morning as a niggle in the muscle. Now it just bloody hurts. Hopefully, it will disappear as quickly as it came.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Jan 2019)

Attemped to do my online tax self assessment, but failed miserably.

It seems that I haven’t registered. I thought that I had because I had been texted an Access code by HMRC, but what I really needed is an _Activation_ code that will be sent by snail mail. 

I’m 56 and this is the first time I’ve ever been requested by HMRC to complete a tax return. All of my income has always been subject to PAYE, so imagine my surprise when I received a letter from the Child Tax Dept asking me what my taxable income was for last year. I mean, don’t the various Tax Depts talk to each other? If they don’t know how much I earned what chance have I got?

It seems that I may have to pay back some Child Allowance, which is fine. I just don’t see why this should require a tax return?

Also, it seems that HMRCs definition of ‘taxable income’ is your gross income _after_ your personal allowance has been deducted, whereas the Child Tax Dept definition of ‘taxable income’ is _before_ your personal allowance is deducted. Cunning that.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Jan 2019)

The wonderful aroma of lamb curry is starting to permeate my house. Mmmmmm...


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jan 2019)

colly said:


> Yeah the LITTER is low odour.....but cat shoot still stinks.



We only give her 'light' or 'indoor cat' biscuits due to her weight being difficult to control, she doesn't go out so she isn't getting any food from elsewhere so I have no idea why sometimes she stinks more than others.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jan 2019)

. I will be hibernating this afternoon


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2019)

Rain rain go away. 

Bring me _sunshine..... SNOW _


----------



## MikeG (18 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> . I will be hibernating this afternoon



With your malodourous cohabitees, I'd choose your hibernation location with care, 'twere I you.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2019)

fossyant said:


> Rain rain go away.
> 
> Bring me _sunshine..... SNOW _


Snow reported this side.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Could I have a 1/4 lb of some whilst you are there ?



Hmm... What's your preferred flavour? F3 or BTCC?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2019)

Six application packs ready to send to possible future employers.

Final report draft PDFified and sent to my Mentor for suggestions...

Email system has freaked out because it's 89 pages...

When I finish all this and all my other official stuff I'm going to write a novel: it'll be easy by comparison.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2019)

It's bloomin'  here. Did go out on the  for an hour this morning, although my right knee is now a bit  as I was determined to ride a bigger gear today. And there was a pretty brisk head / cross wind for most of the ride as well.

Have bashed veggies and tatties in preparation for tonight's supper.

Now sat watching the snooker and thinking I might want another  in a bit.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2019)

We've done our weekly shop, I've fettled my bike, put the vac round and the kitchen floor has been mopped. Now having a cuppa.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Six application packs ready to send to possible future employers.
> 
> Final report draft PDFified and sent to my Mentor for suggestions...
> 
> ...



Having done three major academic dissertations in my time, I know exactly where you're coming from.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Having done three major academic dissertations in my time, I know exactly where you're coming from.


Nice to know someone feels my pain.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2019)

Been building a plastic shed today at work. I know ,can i get a proper wood one?
We have a £500 budget....ok ta..what a pain to do on your own.
I got the slabs and base mix for £98 and done that, and although its a nice ride on lawmower shed and 8x6 i so wanted a wood one ,but the door on them is no good, ah well
It was cold too but the frustration kept me very warm


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2019)

On a happy note going in Saturday means i got to finish at 2 instead of 4.
Bike fettling and a beer,life is good


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Nice to know someone feels my pain.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Nice to know someone feels my pain.



ive never deserted anyone..


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2019)

Well ive looked in the fridge and the freezer, desperate cold emptiness....

So I'm going to pop to Tesco and get a cooked chicken and have that with chips and a bit of salad.
My good lady will be very happy with this...she might even let me play xbox with my mate later instead of going to Sainsbury's.... I can but hope


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmm... What's your preferred flavour? F3 or BTCC?


F3, the parts are lighter meaning the portion size would be larger.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmm... What's your preferred flavour? F3 or BTCC?


F3


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> F3, the parts are lighter meaning the portion size would be larger.



So, the sharpened elbows of the touring car drivers don't appeal?


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> So, the sharpened elbows of the touring car drivers don't appeal?



where's Valantino when you need him?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> F3



In that case, might I recommend this... 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgMsaiC20R4


From 22:40 through to 40:40...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> where's Valantino when you need him?



Or that other chap who got banned because he grabbed someone else's brake levers in mid-corner?


----------



## gavgav (18 Jan 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Been snowing here. The first I've seen this winter.
> 
> Turned back to rain now though.


When? I only saw sleet in Telford and rain when back in Shrewsbury?! Must be because you live on a big hill


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jan 2019)

gavgav said:


> When? I only saw sleet in Telford and rain when back in Shrewsbury?! Must be because you live on a big hill


Mid morning. It was only light and changed back to rain around 11ish.

All the altitude does make the difference.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> In that case, might I recommend this...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgMsaiC20R4
> ...



A Ralt ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2019)

Put a bit of blutack over the camera on my new Laptop and promptly forgot this when I closed it.

Nearly pulled the screen frame off when I opened it again...


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2019)

I think there is supposed to be a comet about . I dont know how visible it is. I think it is from the right hand end of the Plough , down a bit and to the right .


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think there is supposed to be a comet about . I dont know how visible it is. I think it is from the right hand end of the Plough , down a bit and to the right .



If I go as far as The Plough, then down a bit and turn right, I arrive at the Thai Restaurant.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2019)

In the High Street, there is a shop selling televisions, dvd recorders, washing machines, and tumble driers. They also sell small electrical appliances and the Staff are always very helpful.

From there if you down a bit and right, you end up in the river.


----------



## postman (18 Jan 2019)

One has sorted the camera out on ones phone.With the help of GOOGLE.One is very pleased with ones self.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> In the High Street, there is a shop selling televisions, dvd recorders, washing machines, and tumble driers. They also sell small electrical appliances and the Staff are always very helpful.
> 
> From there if you down a bit and right, you end up in the river.



I hereby nominate this as mundane post of the day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> One has sorted the camera out on ones phone.With the help of GOOGLE.One is very pleased with ones self.



We are amused.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think there is supposed to be a comet about . I dont know how visible it is. I think it is from the right hand end of the Plough , down a bit and to the right .





Speicher said:


> In the High Street, there is a shop selling televisions, dvd recorders, washing machines, and tumble driers.



When I lived in the UK, that _was _the Comet.

In Germany the local electrical chain store was called "Mega... something". It was universally known as "Mega Crap" and now I can't remember the original name.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Put a bit of blutack over the camera on my new Laptop and promptly forgot this when I closed it.
> 
> Nearly pulled the screen frame off when I opened it again...



To stop the authorities spying on you?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A Ralt ?



Well, watch the bit I gave you the time frame for. 

There might be a Ralt involved, but really, it's kind of a girl thing...


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> To stop the authorities spying on you?


Doesn't stop them listening in though.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't stop them listening in though.



Just keep shtum.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> To stop the authorities spying on you?



Scary thing is I have clients who actually believed that at one time.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Just keep shtum.



Or else, poetry, Data-style. (ST:TNG novel, Gulliver's Fugitives)


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2019)

The chicken was lovely btw as was the hobgoblin gold..

Now taking it easy with some Maltesers....wife is very happy..


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2019)

Did i mention the wife is very happy?



i know sorry


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2019)

Need to wash up in a bit. Then I'm going to settle down with some snooker. And maybe a


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Need to wash up in a bit. Then I'm going to settle down with some snooker. And maybe a




 And xbox for me soon.. I'm in the mood for


----------



## gavgav (18 Jan 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Mid morning. It was only light and changed back to rain around 11ish.
> 
> All the altitude does make the difference.


I was sat in a boring meeting at the time, and missed it!


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2019)

Did some more bits on my bar top arcade machine tonight. More vinyl wraps, received some clear perspex sheets (pre cut to the exact size) and the "marquee" arrived (the light up bit on the front - mine says "Arcade"). This weekend will be drilling the button holes (over 20) and wiring it all up. Really enjoyed this project - I don't often do DIY for the enjoyment - this just gives a bit of creativity.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2019)

When I said 'marquee, it's just a bit of vinyl that is light transparent, some silly prices on line for these (there is a crazy expensive vinyl wrap market for arcade graphics - over £100 for a set) - Mine was just £3.99 and the same size as the perspex I'd ordered.. quite often £30 just for the front bit.


----------



## tyred (18 Jan 2019)

I think my cold and apparently permanent sore throat is finally getting better.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2019)

I have been taking a pen for a walk across a piece of paper.

Right now, it's time to stop for a  and something chocolatey.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't stop them listening in though.


Good. They can hear Glazunovs' _Suite from the Middle Ages_. You can, too.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5XRIEorwvM
.Melodia, the old USSR recording label.
That bit around 5:50 reminds one of _Resphigi's Fountains of Rome_.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2019)

I have just eaten a slice of cheesecake that 'expired' one hour and thirteen minutes ago.... 

If I don't survive, it's been lovely knowing you all


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I have just eaten a slice of cheesecake that 'expired' one hour and thirteen minutes ago....
> 
> If I don't survive, it's been lovely knowing you all



As an ardent yellow sticker-er, I can assure you, that as long as it can't walk out of the fridge of its own accord, then it's probably fine.  It's when things start to develop language skills that caution has to be applied.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2019)

Right, I'm off to the Land of Nod via the wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Or that other chap who got banned because he grabbed someone else's brake levers in mid-corner?


The old trick was to kick the gear lever.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2019)

Morning. It looks dark and wet out .
I think I'll go and make another hot drink.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2019)

I was thinking of making a modification to my bikes! I was thinking of fitting a spirit level to the crossbar so that I can see if I am actually cycling up hill or if my legs are feeling weak !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2019)

I will be going to the Calne Model Railway Exhibition with a friend later this morning .


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2019)

Must eat less today


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I will be going to the Calne Model Railway Exhibition with a friend later this morning .



Ooo, please take pictures, especially of any narrow gauge railways.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> As an ardent yellow sticker-er, I can assure you, that as long as it can't walk out of the fridge of its own accord, then it's probably fine.  It's when things start to develop language skills that caution has to be applied.


Good news!! I live to eat another day 

I have the same attitude to food. My work canteen sells short life stuff. I get loads of it. Bread, 10p a loaf, big pork pie, 50p, and a cheesecake 20p


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Must eat less today




Why's that fatty ..


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ooo, please take pictures, especially of any narrow gauge railways.


I will take my camera, but it will be pot luck as to what is there.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I will be going to the Calne Model Railway Exhibition with a friend later this morning .




Should be excellent.
I did some work a few yrs ago for a guy in Helpston nr Peterborough.
He had a fantastic model railway, large shed housed most of it and then it went around a area of the garden..very impressive .

And another guy who made scale models of steam trains in his workshop.
The working models were about 4ft long , engine and the coal carriage.
He was building the Scotsman at the time...
It was just incredible, some fantastically talented people about hiding in sheds..


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Jan 2019)

On a knife edge whether to do a few miles before lunch? Best check weather for a lame excuse to stay in or not. Could be some snow around Moel Famau and Loggerheads which might be fun on MTB?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2019)

My lastest invention of fitting a large powered fan to the front of my bike to counteract any effects of a headwind has developed serious problems ! 

The effects of the fan and headwind have conspired to work against me and I am now travelling backwards rather rapidly !


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jan 2019)

Gah! And I’ll add for good measure BAH! 

I put loose leaf tea in the cup instead of the pot. Grrr. 

Is this the way the day is going to be?


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Gah! And I’ll add for good measure BAH!
> 
> I put loose leaf tea in the cup instead of the pot. Grrr.
> 
> Is this the way the day is going to be?




Best cup of tea ever, must be boiling water..and then you can practise the great northern art of " tea supping"..


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was thinking of making a modification to my bikes! I was thinking of fitting a spirit level to the crossbar so that I can see if I am actually cycling up hill or if my legs are feeling weak !



4 of my bikes have sloping top tubes so it would look like I was always going uphill .


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Gah! And I’ll add for good measure BAH!
> 
> I put loose leaf tea in the cup instead of the pot. Grrr.
> 
> Is this the way the day is going to be?



Clutz....


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I will be going to the Calne Model Railway Exhibition with a friend later this morning .


Watch out for cows posing for the camera!!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I will take my camera, but it will be pot luck as to what is there.


Kayreuth (N)
Haverfordwest (N)

Now did he mean narrow guage in N or OO though?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Kayreuth (N)
> Haverfordwest (N)
> 
> Now did he mean narrow guage in or OO though?


If I turn my camera to take portrait pictures they will all look narrow.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> If I turn my camera to take portrait pictures they will all look narrow.


You've a chance to pull the wool over his eyes then.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Should be excellent.
> I did some work a few yrs ago for a guy in Helpston nr Peterborough.
> He had a fantastic model railway, large shed housed most of it and then it went around a area of the garden..very impressive .
> 
> ...


This engine was built locally, well in Ashby De La Zouch


View: https://youtu.be/b8absYBVxf4


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Clutz....



Well! Really! Hurumph!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Why's that fatty ..


Cause I ate way too much yesterday


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Cause I ate way too much yesterday



Amen brother ,me too, and for the month before that and it's showing. Curse you Christmas cheese, why do I love you so?


----------



## alicat (19 Jan 2019)

I've run out of coffee. And I don't want to suffer the same fate as @CarlP so I'll do without.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jan 2019)

Elder Son wants me to go and look at a possible new mountain bike this morning.

It's a tough life.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jan 2019)

On our way to Sainsburys this morning the police were hanging around a car waiting for the tow truck, there was a lot of sand on the road to soak up the petrol. Thing is the traffic goes 1 way but the car was facing the opposite way, bonnet first into a lamppost, looking at the mess he/she would be lucky to get out in 1 piece, must have been travelling at 1 hell of a speed


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Elder Son wants me to go and look at a possible new mountain bike this morning.
> 
> It's a tough life.


Looking seldom costs owt, so you should be safe.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2019)

New tablet bought,im sick of this amazon fire .. I hoping to be up and running with the new lenovo in about 18-20 months...ish


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2019)

Cold and dreary here today.

I have potato and leek soup simmering away in the crock pot. There is a bacon joint in there to help it along a wee bit as well. Looking forward to a nice big bowl of soup for supper tonight. And will do pulled ham hock in parsley sauce later in the week. 

Aside from the soup, tonight's supper will be centered around the last of the Christmas tapas platters; cured meats, cheese, stuffed vine leaves and olives.  And I still have a few of those chocolate things with the density of plutonium. 

Am sat here by the fire, snuggled in a fleece throw and watching the snooker.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> On our way to Sainsburys this morning the police were hanging around a car waiting for the tow truck, there was a lot of sand on the road to soak up the petrol. Thing is the traffic goes 1 way but the car was facing the opposite way, bonnet first into a lamppost, looking at the mess he/she would be lucky to get out in 1 piece, must have been travelling at 1 hell of a speed



I'd think the police were chasing it....


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Cold and dreary here today.
> 
> I have potato and leek soup simmering away in the crock pot. There is a bacon joint in there to help it along a wee bit as well. Looking forward to a nice big bowl of soup for supper tonight. And will do pulled ham hock in parsley sauce later in the week.
> 
> ...




Yummy..ive got jacket cold meat and some salad...i know


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Good news!! I live to eat another day
> 
> I have the same attitude to food. My work canteen sells short life stuff. I get loads of it. Bread, 10p a loaf, big pork pie, 50p, and a cheesecake 20p



Result! 

And that's definitely not to be sniffed at.  A good markdown is a good markdown.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Yummy..ive got jacket cold meat and some salad...i know



I think I can probably throw as far as p'boro 

Actually, I rather dig jacket spuds  That's the plan for tomorrow after tomorrow's YS hunting in Tesco.


----------



## Katherine (19 Jan 2019)

First cakes made since the accident. A cherry madeira for Mr K's birthday and a ginger and walnut carrot cake for the friend who fixed up my bike. Thumb is a bit sore from holding the ingredients that needed chopping.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> First cakes made since the accident. A cherry madeira for Mr K's birthday and a ginger and walnut carrot cake for the friend who fixed up my bike. Thumb is a bit sore from holding the ingredients that needed chopping.



Oooo, nice 

I have a Kenwood mini chopper thing. I only use it for things like chopping nuts or blitzing mixed peel to a paste. Does take the pain and tedium out of such tasks.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2019)

First post on new tablet...but I'm totally confused as to how to get all data off my old device.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> First post on new tablet...but I'm totally confused as to how to get all data off my old device.



If you have kids get them to do it.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2019)

My wetometer has just walked in and shown me how wet it is outside. We are now sharing his wetness !


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My wetometer has just walked in and shown me how wet it is outside. We are now sharing his wetness !



Mine are currently moonlighting as temperature sensors...


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Jan 2019)

It's dark outside...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Jan 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> It's dark outside...


It’s cold outside...

There no kind of atmosphere
I’m all alone
More or less
Let me fly far away from here
Fun, fun, fun
In the sun, sun, sun...

(Sorry, couldn’t resist )


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It’s cold outside...
> 
> There no kind of atmosphere
> I’m all alone
> ...



Smoke me a kipper, I'll be back for breakfast...


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> I'd think the police were chasing it....



No doubt.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> On our way to Sainsburys this morning the police were hanging around a car waiting for the tow truck, there was a lot of sand on the road to soak up the petrol. Thing is the traffic goes 1 way but the car was facing the opposite way, bonnet first into a lamppost, looking at the mess he/she would be lucky to get out in 1 piece, must have been travelling at 1 hell of a speed



Was that in Oadby?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> It's dark outside...


There's nothing there that isn't there when it's light!


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's nothing there that isn't there when it's light!



What about the monsters...?


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was that in Oadby?



No the roundabout near Pets At Home


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> What about the monsters...?


They're there, hiding. Whilst the lights go out.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> No the roundabout near Pets At Home



Ah, roads were closed this morning in Oadby due to a fatality. A car failed to stop for police and then hit some poor student


----------



## Katherine (19 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> First post on new tablet...but I'm totally confused as to how to get all data off my old device.


Android ? If you sign in to your Google account on both devices, you can sync your apps and data so whichever device you use, everything will be up to date .


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2019)

Been watching MOTD. Today's result was unexpected. But very nice. I'll take that, thank you very much.

Pen drawing of the LH 90B is challenging, but coming on a treat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2019)

4 inches of snow, but 30+ mile per hour winds. Only three of us made it to the bicycle co-op.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> 4 inches of snow, but 30+ mile per hour winds. Only three of us made it to the bicycle co-op.



With those kind of winds, I suspect the others might have been blown through a hedge somewhere... 

As Muddy Talker, sorry Murray Walker has been known to say: I'm sorry for their absence, but they're not here.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> 4 inches of snow, but 30+ mile per hour winds. Only three of us made it to the bicycle co-op.


Closed the main road here, nothing moving 24 hours ago!

How deep? Just over 1/4 of an inch.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Closed the main road here, nothing moving 24 hours ago!
> 
> How deep? Just over 1/4 of an inch.


That's deep! Should we send out the snow ploughs ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Been watching MOTD. Today's result was unexpected. But very nice. I'll take that, thank you very much.
> 
> Pen drawing of the LH 90B is challenging, but coming on a treat.


Trying to figure out what a LH 90B is . Leytonhouse ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2019)

Morning. It looks dry and dark outside.

I haven't managed to download my pictures of the railway exhibition yet. Not sure how they came out as it was a bit dark in the hall and I didn't want to use flash.
I bought a couple of what I think were bargains. 2 N gauge Graham Farish loco bodies. A Black 5 and a tank engine .
It is interesting how modellers can make very small layouts interesting! Totally opposite to how I've always perceived a layout to be.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2019)

Cold and frosty,actually a nice start,birds are queuing up..water frozen and i do them a fry up on cold days,well bread crumb and some fat done in a wok,toasty roasty ..


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2019)

I’m pleased to report that I managed to make a pot of tea this morning without any mishaps.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jan 2019)

Cold and dry here this morning. Yesterday, we went to Nottingham for the CX races for the kids, and half the cars arrived covered in snow (there was none on ours however).


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> New tablet bought,im sick of this amazon fire .. I hoping to be up and running with the new lenovo in about 18-20 months...ish



Which Lenovo have you got?


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Which Lenovo have you got?



E10 tab I'm getting it all sorted,SD card has moved all my pics and my phone has transferred over..

Password that's the fun one ...passwords are a bloody nightmare ,I just get them mixed up with various sites.


Seem a nice tablet £129 from Currys and some good features and 32 whatever storage gig?


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jan 2019)

It was misty here first thing, but that cleared and it's just overcast and grey now.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> E10 tab I'm getting it all sorted,SD card has moved all my pics and my phone has transferred over..
> 
> Password that's the fun one ...passwords are a bloody nightmare ,I just get them mixed up with various sites.
> 
> ...



I've got a tab 4, yes I seem to have ended up with half a dozen passwords to remember.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I've got a tab 4, yes I seem to have ended up with half a dozen passwords to remember.




We need " contactless " @dave r


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2019)

Beautiful still morning,must get out with Mrs lon on the bikes..


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> That's deep! Should we send out the snow ploughs ?


They sent one, it got stuck.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It looks dry and dark outside.
> 
> I haven't managed to download my pictures of the railway exhibition yet. Not sure how they came out as it was a bit dark in the hall and I didn't want to use flash.
> I bought a couple of what I think were bargains. 2 N gauge Graham Farish loco bodies. A Black 5 and a tank engine .
> It is interesting how modellers can make very small layouts interesting! Totally opposite to how I've always perceived a layout to be.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ah, roads were closed this morning in Oadby due to a fatality. A car failed to stop for police and then hit some poor student



Saw that on the news


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2019)

An hour ago the sun was out, where did it go


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> With those kind of winds, I suspect the others might have been blown through a hedge somewhere...
> 
> As Muddy Talker, sorry Murray Walker has been known to say: I'm sorry for their absence, but they're not here.


No one rode their bicycle, either. I did not, for sure, neither did the other two, who usually always cycle in town, in all kinds of weathers. It is currently 4F, or -14C, here now,and feels warm compared to earlier. About 8 inches of snow still on the ground.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2019)

Crows are tapping on my roof. 
Now they've moved to the neighbors, to tap on _his_ roof.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2019)

Three fights in my garden this afternoon.. 

3 pigeons scrapping over dominance of the table on the bird feeder.

2 magpies kicking off over the food that the pigeons had thrown all over the lawn during their flapathon.

2 squirrels chasing each other up, down & along the fence for reasons unknown.

Sundays, eh!!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2019)

We had a bit of weak sunshine breaking through this afternoon which tempted me out on my Dawes. It was a bit chilly at first but It disappeared once I got going. The last bit of tinkering I did swapping the rear cluster and fitting another front caliper has made a vast improvement on the ride and I managed my usual ride without stopping to look at the view.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We had a bit of weak sunshine breaking through this afternoon which tempted me out on my Dawes. It was a bit chilly at first but It disappeared once I got going. The last bit of tinkering I did swapping the rear cluster and fitting another front caliper has made a vast improvement on the ride and I managed my usual ride *without stopping* to look at the view.


Brake failure?


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2019)

Bedroom and bathroom have been cleaned, TVC has been busy in the kitchen


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Bedroom and bathroom have been cleaned, TVC has been busy in the kitchen



What's on the menu? Say hi to the old salt.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jan 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> On a knife edge whether to do a few miles before lunch? Best check weather for a lame excuse to stay in or not. Could be some snow around Moel Famau and Loggerheads which might be fun on MTB?


Thanks for likes guys but failed miserably to get out into the Clwyd Range (now wish i had!). To make up for it did a few clicks on the road bike today...some piccys up on "Show us some pics etc"


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> What's on the menu? Say hi to the old salt.



Lamb and veggies.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jan 2019)

Xtracycle rear shifter swapped with a proper length tandem cable, so now I have a working Xtracycle again. It's on semi slick tyres but that's a useful alternative when the roads are actually dry. Frankly it's a bit easier than hauling the commuter about with snow tyres.

Expect news of heavy snow in the Stuttgart region this week.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2019)

Been a nice day ,cold but super bright
Had a lovely long walk around Milton ferry and ferry meadow area.
Very busy today with it being a perfect winters day.

Had a lovely treat, about 20 long tailed tits all in a tree and flitting around us, nearly in touching distance.
What a great sight..the new wetland project is progressing nicely too, I'm getting all twitchy


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Jan 2019)

I try not to go out as I know it costs me money

Had to go and get an inner tube , long story

Anyway they were 3 quid in Halfords

Got home and had spent 34 quid!

Stay indoors it’s cheaper and safer!!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I try not to go out as I know it costs me money
> 
> Had to go and get an inner tube , long story
> 
> ...




Sounds to me that after getting a inner tube you sat in a pub for 3-4 hrs...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Sounds to me that after getting a inner tube you sat in a pub for 3-4 hrs...




I wish!

We’re on no spend January so no beer but we have still spent 270 quid!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2019)

Went yellow stickering in Tesco today. January is always slim on the pickings front, so wasn't terribly optimistic. And to be fair, it's three weeks since I've been grocery shopping...

It didn't look terribly promising early doors, and most of the chilled stuff was a veritable avalanche of chicken sandwiches, but I did really well considering - in particular with fruit & veg, stuff off the deli counter and pastries from the ISB. Well, the latter were knocked down to 3p each, don't mind if I do. 

Also picked up some steak and ale pies from the hot pie counter. One slipped down the hatch rather nicely alongside a  when I got home. I'd recommend them, they are very nice.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Trying to figure out what a LH 90B is . Leytonhouse ?



Yeah, a Leyton House F3000 car. Cosworth Nicholson providing the go. Not the greatest F3000 chassis ever, but still...


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2019)

Frankie the Jack is washing her bum on my lap and making a lot of slurping noise doing so.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2019)

Off to bed as soon as I finish my  as have to be at a friend's place early doors to finish the tree-surgeoning that I started last week.

So it's Casa Reynard over and out for tonight.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Jan 2019)

Well, it's been a very cold and wet night here. The dogs only went out for two minutes when I got up and I don't blame them! The Met Office says it'll be dry today though and I'm hoping for a ride later today on the new (to me) Fuji. I haven't had chance to go out on it yet since picking it up on Thursday. I would have liked to have gone out on it yesterday morning, but still have the pulled muscle in my neck - it's improved quite a bit so I thought I would test the waters today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jan 2019)

I have a slight cold.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2019)

Missed the blood moon,bike to work today as i need a bike fix..
Cold frosty and dry.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2019)

Back to work today


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Jan 2019)

Wakey wakes eggs 'n bakey


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Jan 2019)

Just back from walk with my new dog ....a one year old Pointer from the Cahors rescue centre.....he's all teeth, legs, energy and very little brain and l am knackered


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Back to work today


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jan 2019)

I have an overwhelming desire to buy a new bike, I don’t know what kind though and I probably won’t, but what larks having a shop around.


----------



## Katherine (21 Jan 2019)

Saw the bright moon yesterday evening but thick cloud ever since so not seen the eclipse or red moon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2019)

.moon on my commute.
Lovely bright redish moon...


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have a slight cold.


Ooh! That's how Man Flu starts !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have an overwhelming desire to buy a new bike, I don’t know what kind though and I probably won’t, but what larks having a shop around.


It is always best to buy an old bike, as If your other half asks if it is a New bike you can honestly say that it isn't !


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! That's how Man Flu starts !



What should I do next?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jan 2019)

My camera battery is flat.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2019)

Cloud here! Just managed to see the moon through some broken cloud a little while ago by which time it was it's normal colour.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is always best to buy an old bike, as If your other half asks if it is a New bike you can honestly say that it isn't !



Now that’s genius.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What should I do next?


What ever you don't panic ! Try to get as much sympathy as you can and see how it develops !


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


>



oh yes back on the old commuter



CarlP said:


> I have an overwhelming desire to buy a new bike, I don’t know what kind though and I probably won’t, but what larks having a shop around.



And me got 3 cracker's in target just waiting for the trigger to be pulled 



Illaveago said:


> It is always best to buy an old bike, as If your other half asks if it is a New bike you can honestly say that it isn't !



lol


----------



## gbb (21 Jan 2019)

For the first time in maybe 4 months, I've woken up relatively pain free and not stiff. 
The wonder of Voltarol tablets. Trouble is, I'm averse to taking them too often.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My camera battery is flat.


What shape should it be?


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What ever you don't panic ! Try to get as much sympathy as you can and see how it develops !


It could be a digital camera, no film to develop.

Maybe a virus from his new laptop. Payback for the blutack over the camera.


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> What shape should it be?


You must be an absolute joy to live with  oh and before you say anything , that wasn't a proposal


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Jan 2019)

gbb said:


> For the first time in maybe 4 months, I've woken up relatively pain free and not stiff.
> The wonder of Voltarol tablets. Trouble is, I'm averse to taking them too often.


I thought Voltarol was a character in Hairy Potter


----------



## MikeG (21 Jan 2019)

I am designing a dining table I will be making for us later this year, and I thought I would seek guidance from the mundane community. It's a big oak table (seating 8 ordinarily, 10 with an extension), in a Jacobean style. Please choose from these pedestal ends:












These are the accompanying chairs, which will be upholstered in a heavy tapestry-like fabric, or leather. You can see the heavy old look I am trying to achieve.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I am designing a dining table I will be making for us later this year, and I thought I would seek guidance from the mundane community. It's a big oak table (seating 8 ordinarily, 10 with an extension), in a Jacobean style. Please choose from these pedestal ends:
> 
> View attachment 448239
> 
> ...


D


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> You must be an absolute joy to live with  oh and before you say anything , that wasn't a proposal


I'd be careful, folk might misunderstand that.


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I am designing a dining table I will be making for us later this year, and I thought I would seek guidance from the mundane community. It's a big oak table (seating 8 ordinarily, 10 with an extension), in a Jacobean style. Please choose from these pedestal ends:
> 
> View attachment 448239
> 
> ...


Going to have to complete the "Gothic" look of the chairs so maybe one from the A to E design.
On the other hand my personal favourite is B in the first selection.

Nice project whichever you choose !


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jan 2019)

I'd go for F, the stopped chamfers echo the chairs.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I am designing a dining table I will be making for us later this year, and I thought I would seek guidance from the mundane community. It's a big oak table (seating 8 ordinarily, 10 with an extension), in a Jacobean style. Please choose from these pedestal ends:
> 
> View attachment 448239
> 
> ...


Is this a spot the difference test ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I am designing a dining table I will be making for us later this year, and I thought I would seek guidance from the mundane community. It's a big oak table (seating 8 ordinarily, 10 with an extension), in a Jacobean style. Please choose from these pedestal ends:
> 
> View attachment 448239
> 
> ...



Table A or D: they have more space for sitting at them because the legs taper more. D takes this further but the join at the apex is more complex.


----------



## MikeG (21 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Table A or D: they have more space for sitting at them because the legs taper more. D takes this further but the join at the apex is more complex.




No, no, the legs are out of the way of all the chairs, both at the sides and ends of the table. Their shape makes no difference to that.


----------



## MikeG (21 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is this a spot the difference test ?



You should have gone to.......


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2019)

G, I think, harmonizes best with the chairs, and stated decor choice.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2019)

-4F or -20 C here today. 8 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2019)

I was just thinking! What happened to people who lost their homes in the War ? Did they get re homed or get compensation as they don't seem to mention it in documentaries ?


----------



## Speicher (21 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Table A or D: they have more space for sitting at them because the legs taper more. D takes this further but the join at the apex is more complex.



Yes, I agree. I was thinking about if you are the person sat near a leg (of the table) designs A to D give more room. @MikeG gives me the impression that he enjoins complex joyery.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was just thinking! What happened to people who lost their homes in the War ? Did they get re homed or get compensation as they don't seem to mention it in documentaries ?



The government discovered early on that a lot of people in the cities didn't have a second home in the country, so there would need to be some provision. The original plan was for bombed out people to live in the London Underground for the rest of the war, drinking NAFFI cocoa and having cheerful sing songs while knitting socks for Our Boys On The Front, but then it got a bit crowded with all the people from Birmingham and Sheffield moving south and it became jolly hard for important people to use the trains, so the UKGov designed emergency prefab housing.

I remember there were still a few of those 'temporary' prefab buildings about in forgotten corners of the country when I lived there: There were certainly some when I lived near Lynton in Devon. From memory they were made a bit like concrete fencing, with panels and corrugate asbestos roofs, so I'm sure they'd have been pretty damp.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I agree. I was thinking about if you are the person sat near a leg (of the table) designs A to D give more room. @MikeG gives me the impression that he enjoins complex joyery.


If he goes for "E", he'll have to build one of these first.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The government discovered early on that a lot of people in the cities didn't have a second home in the country, so there would need to be some provision. The original plan was for bombed out people to live in the London Underground for the rest of the war, drinking NAFFI cocoa and having cheerful sing songs while knitting socks for Our Boys On The Front, but then it got a bit crowded with all the people from Birmingham and Sheffield moving south and it became jolly hard for important people to use the trains, so the UKGov designed emergency prefab housing.
> 
> I remember there were still a few of those 'temporary' prefab buildings about in forgotten corners of the country when I lived there: There were certainly some when I lived near Lynton in Devon. From memory they were made a bit like concrete fencing, with panels and corrugate asbestos roofs, so I'm sure they'd have been pretty damp.


I was wondering as they don't mention what happened. You couldn't claim on your insurance policy as acts of war aren't covered.
I can remember the Pre Fabs around here most of which were replaced in the 60's. There were still some in Bristol some years ago and the people living in them really liked them and didn't want to move.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> If he goes for "E", he'll have to build one of these first.
> View attachment 448279



I want one.


----------



## MikeG (21 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I agree. I was thinking about if you are the person sat near a leg (of the table) designs A to D give more room. @MikeG gives me the impression that he enjoins complex joyery.



No, seriously, people sit between the legs. The lower drawing shows the legs (with the chairs put away), and the upper one illustrates the width of each place setting (600mm = 2 feet). That's huge, and means absolutely no-one is anywhere near the legs. The shape of the legs will make no difference to anyone's comfort:


----------



## MikeG (21 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> If he goes for "E", he'll have to build one of these first.
> View attachment 448279



I was offered a treadle lathe last week, but they eat space. If I ever have a lathe (and I had cause to use one at a friend's place last week), I'll get an electrical one.


----------



## MikeG (21 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> ......I lived near Lynton in Devon......



Really? I didn't know that. I lived in Lynbridge, just a mile or two outside Lynton, where my mum ran the Cottage Hospital, then the wool shop.


----------



## MikeG (21 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> If he goes for "E", he'll have to build one of these first........



"E" isn't actually turned. Each face is cut "square" on a bandsaw, or with a frame saw/ turning saw/ bow saw.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I want one.


Get @MikeG to build you one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get @MikeG to build you one.



I know someone with a metal one in their basement.

I could theoretically make one myself as well, admittedly @MikeG's would be a lot prettier.


----------



## postman (21 Jan 2019)

The Company heating man has turned up,our own heating man could not find the fault,or he did know what it was,it's all over YouTube.So Company doing the repair.Glad to say we have a five year cover with them,this could cost up to £300 otherwise,Mr and Mrs Postman think it's a diverter valve,that is the common problem with our boiler on YT.we will soon find out.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2019)

Were there two Speichers?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jan 2019)

This afternoon I have (amongst other things):


Had a shower
Ordered some paint
(Not in that order)


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The government discovered early on that a lot of people in the cities didn't have a second home in the country, so there would need to be some provision. The original plan was for bombed out people to live in the London Underground for the rest of the war, drinking NAFFI cocoa and having cheerful sing songs while knitting socks for Our Boys On The Front, but then it got a bit crowded with all the people from Birmingham and Sheffield moving south and it became jolly hard for important people to use the trains, so the UKGov designed emergency prefab housing.
> 
> I remember there were still a few of those 'temporary' prefab buildings about in forgotten corners of the country when I lived there: There were certainly some when I lived near Lynton in Devon. From memory they were made a bit like concrete fencing, with panels and corrugate asbestos roofs, so I'm sure they'd have been pretty damp.



I remember the old prefabs, I'm sure there are a few still around. I think some people were quite pleased with them, they had been living in the slums and the prefabs were a big improvement.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2019)

I cycled over to Lacock to see my brother. On the way back I saw an S reg Horsetin Legroom ! 
I'm getting more used to my Dawes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jan 2019)

Lost my Wallet in the bus in Saturday, along with bus/rail pass, health insurance card, most importantly my ID card, drivers licence, you know the drill... Doubly awkward as I want to take the boys naturalisation into the local gov early Tuesday morning and I'll need ID. Regret allowing UK passport to lapse.

Noticed yesterday morning, checked everything: coat, my bags, Xtracycle (it's unbelievable what I've lost for months in the Xtracycle), checked under bed in desk, behind sofa.

Checked again.

Locked cards in the afternoon, spent today calling around bus company, police, local council lost property. Last one was half an hour ago, bus company confirmed that they hadn't got it, I should check on Thursday, 

Just started the process of informing health insurance companies, etc. 

Sent several forms so far.

Pressed 'send' on the last one, and beautiful wife calls: "Why's your wallet in my hand bag?"

And... breathe...


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2019)

Right, that's all the tree surgeoning for my friend done. Was done by lunchtime, have two large cases of logs, one ready to go, the other wanting seasoning prior to use. I also learnt that every single scrap of sheep's wool MUST be removed from the wood prior to sawing.

Came home to discover that the power company has come and coppiced some trees of mine that grow alongside one of the power lines. They do it every three or four years or so as there has to be a minimum clearance. No problems with that. It's just a permission form that wants signing, and a note to leave any wood that's bigger than 2 inches in diameter and shred / remove the rest.

This time, they've just cut the stuff and left it wherever it fell. 

Guess who now has to clear it up.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I am designing a dining table I will be making for us later this year, and I thought I would seek guidance from the mundane community. It's a big oak table (seating 8 ordinarily, 10 with an extension), in a Jacobean style. Please choose from these pedestal ends:
> 
> View attachment 448239
> 
> ...



A


----------



## Asa Post (21 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember there were still a few of those 'temporary' prefab buildings about in forgotten corners of the country when I lived there: There were certainly some when I lived near Lynton in Devon. From memory they were made a bit like concrete fencing, with panels and corrugate asbestos roofs, so I'm sure they'd have been pretty damp.


I was born in a prefab, and lived there until I was six or seven. I don't remember it being damp (or, more accurately, I don't remember my parents complaining about it being damp) but it was cold. Paraffin heater in the kitchen for the winter, and the bedrooms used to get ice patterns on the inside of the windows.
The council made us move out because the prefabs were going to be demolished - and they were, about 30 years later. We got a nice brand-new council semi instead, so Mum was quite pleased about it.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is always best to buy an old bike, as If your other half asks if it is a New bike you can honestly say that it isn't !



I've just spat my tea all over my laptop.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jan 2019)

Asa Post said:


> I was born in a prefab, and lived there until I was six or seven. I don't remember it being damp (or, more accurately, I don't remember my parents complaining about it being damp) but it was cold. Paraffin heater in the kitchen for the winter, and the bedrooms used to get ice patterns on the inside of the windows.
> The council made us move out because the prefabs were going to be demolished - and they were, about 30 years later. We got a nice brand-new council semi instead, so Mum was quite pleased about it.



and @Illaveago I lived in a Pre-Fab from 3 months old until about 5 or 6 years old, in Canterbury. I remember bits of it.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've just spat my tea all over my laptop.



klutz


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> klutz


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 Jan 2019)

I switched the wheels on my CAADX commuter on Sunday to those with my new studded tyres as the forecast was for ice this week.

Needless to say, it wasn’t icy.

What it was, was bloody hard work. 

The studs made the bike sound like a Panzer tank sweeping through Belgium.

Several riders I passed were casting nervous glances over their shoulders at my approach.

Too much like hard work though. Definitely not worth it even for the comedy value. I’m switching the faster wheels back in the morning if there’s no ice.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Well, it's been a very cold and wet night here. The dogs only went out for two minutes when I got up and I don't blame them! The Met Office says it'll be dry today though and I'm hoping for a ride later today on the new (to me) Fuji. I haven't had chance to go out on it yet since picking it up on Thursday. I would have liked to have gone out on it yesterday morning, but still have the pulled muscle in my neck - it's improved quite a bit so I thought I would test the waters today.


Well, I haven’t managed to get out on a ride today. Too much to do including nearly 3 hours to thoroughly clean the kids’ bikes after a very muddy CX race. After the upcoming final race on Saturday, I’m going to have to degrease the chains to get them sparklingly clean.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> klutz



Oi, you were miffed when I called you one, although spelt with a c. Plagerist of insults.....
This calls for a good old fashioned..........nobber...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Jan 2019)

So looking forward to spring

Please tell me it’s soon!


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> So looking forward to spring
> 
> Please tell me it’s soon!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jan 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I switched the wheels on my CAADX commuter on Sunday to those with my new studded tyres as the forecast was for ice this week.
> 
> Needless to say, it wasn’t icy.



Of course not: that's how they work.



Tenacious Sloth said:


> The studs made the bike sound like a Panzer tank sweeping through Belgium.



Never thought of that. I'll have to keep clear of the border...


----------



## postman (21 Jan 2019)

Well he has been and gone a new pump fitted free of charge.We have been advised to have a power flush of the system so i have booked one for two weeks time,the central heating not me.Shame the problem started again tonight,not fixed.But we will have the flush then go on from there.


----------



## Slioch (21 Jan 2019)

Today's homemade soup is leek and potato - proper thick "winter" soup that needs a bit of chewing.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Jan 2019)

Started watching Blake’s 7 again lol!!


----------



## Slioch (21 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Started watching Blake’s 7 again lol!!



OMG. That takes me back!
I used to have a bit of a teenagers crush on Servalan


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

Done another bit on the LH 90B this evening. Some cars seem to take but a few pen strokes to do, while others seem to require a lot more thought and care. This one is most definitely in the latter category. The part involving watercolour will be a doddle after this.

Now sat down to a  and a 3p jam doughnut and catching up with stuff on the i-player.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jan 2019)

Yukky day forecast ,the S word has been mentioned as has wind and ice..
Day in the warm i think..

@kevin_cambs_uk its Spring.. Hth


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2019)

Ice scraping going on outside


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Ice scraping going on outside



Minus 3-4 tonight


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Minus 3-4 tonight



Wicked


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jan 2019)

I want to get a ride in today. No, I _need_ to ride today.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Ice scraping going on outside



This is why I put a windscreen cover on the car in an evening. It takes 30 seconds to put on and take off for a beautifully clear windscreen and no scraping.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2019)

Morning! Just typical! Bright clear sky this morning with a perfect view of the moon.

Mind you could be worse ! Just imagine what it must be like for the poor people living underneath that giant red storm cloud on Jupiter !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2019)

Professor Brian Cox was being exceptionally cheerful last night saying that the Sun will eventually burn out !  I'm now wondering if buying solar panels as a long term investment is a good idea ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jan 2019)

Another fantastic moon this morning


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

I’ve got an interview this morning. Ho hum.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve got an interview this morning. Ho hum.



All the best.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve got an interview this morning. Ho hum.


Good luck !

Don't burst out laughing when you imagine the interviewer standing naked in front of you !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve got an interview this morning. Ho hum.



Good luck with the interview! Just be yourself!


----------



## MikeG (22 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve got an interview this morning. Ho hum.



Deny everything. Say "no comment" a lot. Demand a lawyer.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Good luck with the interview! Just be yourself!



Good Idea, I don't want the gig anyway.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Deny everything. Say "no comment" a lot. Demand a lawyer.



Are you speaking from experience?


----------



## MikeG (22 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Are you speaking from experience?



Yes, of course. I watched Starsky and Hutch in my youth.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Yes, of course. I watched Starsky and Hutch in my youth.



I was more of an Hawaii 5-0 man me self, but I see where you're coming from.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Good Idea, I don't want the gig anyway.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Yes, of course. I watched Starsky and Hutch in my youth.


My dad had a Ford Torino like theirs, without the stripe, and in a dark blue. That car drank gas. Even more than the Lincoln that followed it. I used to love that Tv show. Not the eminently quotable Hawaii 5-0, but good solid entertainment.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jan 2019)

David Soul (Solberg) was a triple threat. Actor, singer, baseball player. Now British citizen.
I think he turned down a contract with the Chicago White Sox.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I was more of an Hawaii 5-0 man me self, but I see where you're coming from.


Sensory deprivation or "book 'em Danno"?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> David Soul (Solberg) was a triple threat. Actor, singer, baseball player. Now British citizen.
> I think he turned down a contract with the Chicago White Sox.


He was a baddie in Magnum Force , ( Clint Eastwood, Harry Callahan).


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sensory deprivation or "book 'em Danno"?



Book ‘em Danno.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

That was two hours of the most complete and utter airy fairy utter Beau Larques I’ve ever had to endure. I nearly left after 5 minutes, but the more poncey it became the more intriguing the stupidity of it. 

I’m not sure I gained anything by the experience.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

Productive morning. Put away the logs I cut yesterday - one lot in the garage, one lot along the fence to season. Moved some other logs that I'd cut. Put the kindling I tipped out of the wheelbarrow into crates. Split a batch of logs (percussively) and filled said wheelbarrow.

Now toddling off for a spot of lunch. Leek & potato soup, a crusty roll plus whatever's in the fridge that catches my fancy.  And the inevitable  of course.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

There are large snowflakes falling onto my garden.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Jan 2019)

Some snow in Glasgow this morning.
Nothing drastic.


----------



## Slioch (22 Jan 2019)

Just back from a ride. Got hands wrapped around a steaming mug of coffee to try and get some feeling back into my fingers


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2019)

It's snowing


----------



## pjd57 (22 Jan 2019)

Slioch said:


> Just back from a ride. Got hands wrapped around a steaming mug of coffee to try and get some feeling back into my fingers


Lucky you.
Big chunk of north Glasgow has no water.
Burst main in Bearsden.
The kettle is empty.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's snowing



And here


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

No snow to report here, but there are some pretty dark clouds rolling in from the west.

It is bloomin'  though. Temperature has definitely taken a tumble since the morning. I have a hot water bottle under my desk to keep my feet nice and toasty.

FYI, I added a piece of chutney-topped pork pie, some hummus, half a small avocado and a conference pear to my lunchtime soup and roll.


----------



## Slioch (22 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Lucky you.
> Big chunk of north Glasgow has no water.
> Burst main in Bearsden.
> The kettle is empty.



Quick. Go and steal some out of Mugdock


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

Hmm, given that @PeteXXX and @biggs682 are not too far due west of here, stands to reason that the snow is heading this way...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, given that @PeteXXX and @biggs682 are not too far due west of here, stands to reason that the snow is heading this way...



Blowing it down the a14 as we speak


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

I’ve just been into town with the Fragrant MrsP for a late lunch. I had creamed Brussel Sprout soup. It was yummy. Then we went to another shop and bought a pair of black chinos. 



Does the news get any more mundane than this?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2019)

I finally got round to down loading my pictures of the railway exhibition.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I finally got round to down loading my pictures of the rail
> View attachment 448452
> View attachment 448459
> way exhibition.


That must take ages to set up that lot.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

I now have a very nice hot 

Tesco's "Finest" English Breakfast fyi.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I now have a very nice hot
> 
> Tesco's "Finest" English Breakfast fyi.


At tay time?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's snowing



No, I cannot Like this post. No post with the word ‘snow’ in it can be Liked with only one exception: ‘It’s not going to snow again. Ever.’

PS Please do *NOT* send any snow in this direction.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> At tay time?



Most times, to be fair. It's the brew of choice here chez Casa Reynard - similar to the Twinings one in the yellow box, but nicer. And cheaper.

There are other teas in the cupboard to choose from, should I be so inclined.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> No, I cannot Like this post. No post with the word ‘snow’ in it can be Liked with only one exception: ‘It’s not going to snow again. Ever.’
> 
> PS Please do *NOT* send any snow in this direction.


You'll get it, whatever happens. 
Don't worry.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

Bread dough is proving in the airing cupboard.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I now have a very nice hot
> 
> Tesco's "Finest" English Breakfast fyi.


I've just had a pot of Tesco's original loose leaf tea. Second pot of the day.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Most times, to be fair. It's the brew of choice here chez Casa Reynard - similar to the Twinings one in the yellow box, but nicer. And cheaper.
> 
> There are other teas in the cupboard to choose from, should I be so inclined.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had a pot of Tesco's original loose leaf tea. Second pot of the day.



I think I’ll put the kettle on.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Bread dough is proving in the airing cupboard.



Ah... Bread-in-a-hurry...

Have you tried a long, cold prove? Some thinking ahead needed (and less yeast - about 3 grammes / half a teaspoon), but you get a loaf that's so much more flavoursome.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had a pot of Tesco's original loose leaf tea. Second pot of the day.



I do have loose tea as well. Use one of those single mug infusers most times.

After dad passed away, I cleared out some stuff, and found a job lot of loose tea in catering-sized tins. That I had to open with a can opener. Labels all gone so no idea what it is, but the stuff is eminently drinkable. It is very robust though, so you don't want to let it steep for too long.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah... Bread-in-a-hurry...
> 
> Have you tried a long, cold prove? Some thinking ahead needed (and less yeast - about 3 grammes / half a teaspoon), but you get a loaf that's so much more flavoursome.



No not tried that. How long is the cold prove? How many grams of flour for 3grams of yeast?


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Jan 2019)

eight days off... the radio's back on.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> No, I cannot Like this post. No post with the word ‘snow’ in it can be Liked with only one exception: ‘It’s not going to snow again. Ever.’
> 
> PS Please do *NOT* send any snow in this direction.


It's snowing a bit more now..


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> No not tried that. How long is the cold prove? How many grams of flour for 3grams of yeast?



I watch the dough, not the clock. So it depends really - can be anything between 12 and 18 hours. Temperature and atmospheric conditions can make a fair bit of difference. Overnight proof usually goes in the fridge (summer) or unheated hallway (winter).

600g flour, 360g water, 12g salt, 3g dried active yeast, 2 tbsp oil

Usually, I take 100g of the flour and 100g of the water from the above, add a small pinch of yeast and do an overnight pre-ferment prior to making the dough.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I watch the dough, not the clock. So it depends really - can be anything between 12 and 18 hours. Temperature and atmospheric conditions can make a fair bit of difference. Overnight proof usually goes in the fridge (summer) or unheated hallway (winter).
> 
> 600g flour, 360g water, 12g salt, 3g dried active yeast, 2 tbsp oil
> 
> Usually, I take 100g of the flour and 100g of the water from the above, add a small pinch of yeast and do an overnight pre-ferment prior to making the dough.



Ok, I might give that a go next time.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Ok, I might give that a go next time.



It gives a really nice french-style loaf with a good crust and a tender crumb.

Should have also said, 45 mins in the oven. Though I bake my bread in a clay pot as I can't steam my oven, so 25 mins at 220C with the lid on, and then 20 mins at 200C with the lid off.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> It gives a really nice french-style loaf with a good crust and a tender crumb.
> 
> Should have also said, 45 mins in the oven. Though I bake my bread in a clay pot as I can't steam my oven, so 25 mins at 220C with the lid on, and then 20 mins at 200C with the lid off.



Ta.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Jan 2019)

It was snowing heavily in Patterdale today.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jan 2019)

It snowed a little bit earlier on but the ground is too wet for it to settle, bitterly cold day


----------



## postman (22 Jan 2019)

So today was the day we took the bike over to Manchester.Our son has bought a fixie.I took off all his bits from the kids bike.Lights,pump ,holder,lock ,lock bracket,and over we went.Putting the bike together was a breeze.But sadly at the end i found i had left his rear lamp bracket on his kids bike.No problems home unscrewed it,in a jiffy bag and down to the PO.Now it is just the bracket nothing heavy nothing big.But a staggering £3-45p in postage,i nearly fainted.Anyway snow began to fall outside and we decided to leave early,not getting chance to fine tune his saddle position or height and i knew his bars were too far pointing down,but hey what do i know.Well it dried up enough for him to have a little ride in his cul de sac.Well it seems little tweekes need doing,but he cannot undo the bolts i tightened,boy how strong am i.But we cannot go over for three weeks to sort it out.Oh the trials of being a parent.PS just something i did notice when he sat on it for,the first time.Those jeans with the ars hanging down behind the knees and all underpants showing well they got caught up on the saddle.He is going to need some proper jeans on .


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I do have loose tea as well. Use one of those single mug infusers most times.
> 
> After dad passed away, I cleared out some stuff, and found a job lot of loose tea in catering-sized tins. That I had to open with a can opener. Labels all gone so no idea what it is, but the stuff is eminently drinkable. It is very robust though, so you don't want to let it steep for too long.


I am partial to Waitrose Assam loose leaf yum!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll get it, whatever happens.
> Don't worry.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's snowing a bit more now..
> 
> View attachment 448476


There's people throwing plastic straws into your garden!


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I am partial to Waitrose Assam loose leaf yum!



I have some of that in the cupboard


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

Looks like the snow has bypassed Casa Reynard after all. I think it's just raining.

Pan-fried haddock, roasties and an assortment of steamed veg here tonight. And some pineapple.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2019)

I need to buy tea soon. I've heard that Waitrose do a loose leaf Assam. Might give it a go....


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I am designing a dining table I will be making for us later this year, and I thought I would seek guidance from the mundane community. It's a big oak table (seating 8 ordinarily, 10 with an extension), in a Jacobean style. Please choose from these pedestal ends:
> 
> View attachment 448239
> 
> ...


Well?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's people throwing plastic straws into your garden!


Alien snow...


----------



## Katherine (22 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> So today was the day we took the bike over to Manchester.Our son has bought a fixie.I took off all his bits from the kids bike.Lights,pump ,holder,lock ,lock bracket,and over we went.Putting the bike together was a breeze.But sadly at the end i found i had left his rear lamp bracket on his kids bike.No problems home unscrewed it,in a jiffy bag and down to the PO.Now it is just the bracket nothing heavy nothing big.But a staggering £3-45p in postage,i nearly fainted.Anyway snow began to fall outside and we decided to leave early,not getting chance to fine tune his saddle position or height and i knew his bars were too far pointing down,but hey what do i know.Well it dried up enough for him to have a little ride in his cul de sac.Well it seems little tweekes need doing,but he cannot undo the bolts i tightened,boy how strong am i.But we cannot go over for three weeks to sort it out.Oh the trials of being a parent.PS just something i did notice when he sat on it for,the first time.Those jeans with the ars hanging down behind the knees and all underpants showing well they got caught up on the saddle.He is going to need some proper jeans on .
> 
> View attachment 448478


I recommend Pop up Bikes who are under the arches near Victoria Station , if he ever needs help. Not part of a chain. They have coffee and cake for while you wait.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have some of that in the cupboard



Open it carefully then.


----------



## MikeG (22 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well?




Well what? I've got about 6 months to make up my mind. On a woodworking forum "D" is the overwhelming winner, followed by "F". I'll probably end up building "S" or "T"...........


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Jan 2019)

I really do dislike winter


----------



## MikeG (22 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I really do dislike winter



It makes spring so much better, though.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Well what? I've got about 6 months to make up my mind. On a woodworking forum "D" is the overwhelming winner, followed by "F". I'll probably end up building "S" or "T"...........


Not seen "S" or "T", so can't say.


----------



## MikeG (22 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not seen "S" or "T"......



Neither have I.


----------



## Katherine (22 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I am designing a dining table I will be making for us later this year, and I thought I would seek guidance from the mundane community. It's a big oak table (seating 8 ordinarily, 10 with an extension), in a Jacobean style. Please choose from these pedestal ends:
> 
> View attachment 448239
> 
> ...


F


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> It makes spring so much better, though.


Absolutely! I almost saw the sun this morning!


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> It makes spring so much better, though.


Spring in the air!


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

Oooops, I might have eaten a bit too much. 

The roasties were lush; crispy on the outside, gloriously fluffy on the inside. But then again, I did use Maris Pipers, rolled them in polenta and then cooked them in dripping. 

I might also have burnt my tongue while biting into one I'd nicked from the dish.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had a pot of Tesco's original loose leaf tea. Second pot of the day.





Reynard said:


> I do have loose tea as well. Use one of those single mug infusers most times.
> 
> After dad passed away, I cleared out some stuff, and found a job lot of loose tea in catering-sized tins. That I had to open with a can opener. Labels all gone so no idea what it is, but the stuff is eminently drinkable. It is very robust though, so you don't want to let it steep for too long.





Grant Fondo said:


> I am partial to Waitrose Assam loose leaf yum!





Reynard said:


> I have some of that in the cupboard



I’m partial to the occasional pot of Assam tea, I recently bought some loose leaf Earl Grey, very good it is too, not the very best quality, but very nice. Linky


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> F


I'm hoping he's keeping an eye on the voting.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Jan 2019)

Water is still off.

Scottish water site says it's coming back on but it will take a while to building up pressure


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m partial to the occasional pot of Assam tea, I recently bought some loose leaf Earl Grey, very good it is too, not the very best quality, but very nice. Linky



I'm rather particular when it comes to Earl Grey - some can be *too* perfumed.

However, Earl Grey works well when blended with more robust teas to give them a lighter note.


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oooops, I might have eaten a bit too much.
> 
> The roasties were lush; crispy on the outside, gloriously fluffy on the inside. But then again, I did use Maris Pipers, rolled them in polenta and then cooked them in dripping.
> 
> I might also have burnt my tongue while biting into one I'd nicked from the dish.


Yep, Maris all the way! I parboil mine for 6 mins, good shake then reapply the potato goo that sticks to the pot, then cooked in a mixture of butter (or more usually clover) and EV olive oil


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> Yep, Maris all the way! I parboil mine for 6 mins, good shake then reapply the potato goo that sticks to the pot, then cooked in a mixture of butter (or more usually clover) and EV olive oil


Right, up to the last four words.


----------



## mikeymustard (22 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Right, up to the last four words.


lol works for me, it stops the butter burning and... about the only time I've ever agreed with Jamie Oliver


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2019)

Mmmm, I only use oil when making parmentier potatoes - rape seed oil that's had an inordinate amount of garlic cloves added to the bottle.

Dripping is the bees' knees for roasties IMHO. Goose fat is overrated.

I will confess that I buy the really cheap sausages on YS just to get the dripping off them. The sausages... Well a friend's cat likes them... Mine will only eat the poncy sausages.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Water is still off.
> 
> Scottish water site says it's coming back on but it will take a while to building up pressure


Couple of bowls/buckets out overnight.


----------



## MikeG (23 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> Yep, Maris all the way! I parboil mine for 6 mins, good shake then reapply the potato goo that sticks to the pot, then cooked in a mixture of butter (or more usually clover) and EV olive oil



For very best extra special roast potatoes, special occasion only......par boil them the day before, then leave them uncovered in the fridge overnight. They dry out beautifully, meaning they're crispy as anything on the outside when roasted the following day (duck fat or beef dripping, with mixed herbs, salt and pepper, and a dash of Cayenne pepper).

Olive oil is bad news for roast potatoes, in my view. I don't believe it cooks hot enough, and can burn. I save olive oil for stuff that isn't cooked, these days.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Beef dripping is easy enough, for now, get fresh from the local butchers in the market.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Beef dripping is easy enough, for now, get fresh from the local butchers in the market.



Tesco sell it in 250g blocks. I've always got some in. Beef dripping is fabulous for frying chips as well.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> For very best extra special roast potatoes, special occasion only......par boil them the day before, then leave them uncovered in the fridge overnight. They dry out beautifully, meaning they're crispy as anything on the outside when roasted the following day (duck fat or beef dripping, with mixed herbs, salt and pepper, and a dash of Cayenne pepper).
> 
> Olive oil is bad news for roast potatoes, in my view. I don't believe it cooks hot enough, and can burn. I save olive oil for stuff that isn't cooked, these days.



You're right about olive oil not reacting well to high temperatures. Apparently heat also changes the chemical structure of it.

Olive oil only for salad dressings, hummus and sometimes for making Italian-style bread. Sesame oil for stir-fries, asian dishes and also bread-making. General cooking oil of choice here is rape seed oil, although to be fair, I don't use that much.

I'll have to try the "overnight in the fridge" thing for roasties. Although I do that for fried potatoes (using leftover tatties), so it tracks. Smoked paprika works well with fried potatoes btw...


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Jan 2019)

Heat changes the chemical structure of all veg oils, it's a myth that olive oil is more affected than other oils; if anything it's the opposite. A good olive with low acidity has a smoke point that's comfortably above the 160 to 180C that I roast my pots. I've used dripping, lard and goose fat in the past (I'm really not keen on goose fat, can't see what the fuss is about) and I still prefer my mix. This is in my opinion, I'm not being combative, merely defensive! 

I don't use extra virgin olive for any high temp cooking like frying or stir frying but I do often fry (not normally stir fry, but I have when I don't have anything else) with extra light olive


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jan 2019)

me thinks, have a good day.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm rather particular when it comes to Earl Grey - some can be *too* perfumed.
> 
> However, Earl Grey works well when blended with more robust teas to give them a lighter note.




Earl Grey and orange loose teas mixed is rather nice.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jan 2019)

My glasses are fugged up.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2019)

Car for me today way too much risk of ice outside for the bike this morning then this afternoon blood donation to do


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Car for me today way too much risk of ice outside for the bike this morning then this afternoon blood donation to do



In the local paper reports temperatures have been -10°c at night, and often not rising above freezing for the last week.

They also report that the weather services "Warns it may be icy."

Good to see the weather service are on the ball there.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2019)

Morning! It looks frosty out . The neighbours are trying to confuse me by putting the wrong bins out !


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2019)

Be careful out on the roads today folks, it’s very icy.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2019)

I have got to go and find out the results of my PSA test this morning .


----------



## MikeG (23 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> ........ the 160 to 180C that I roast my pots. .......



Hmmmm. I roast mine at 200+. Never mind the oil, I should do a side-by-side test of different roasting temperatures.


----------



## MikeG (23 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have got to go and find out the results of my PSA test this morning .



Physically go, or can you just ring?


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have got to go and find out the results of my PSA test this morning .


Good luck.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Car for me today way too much risk of ice outside for the bike this morning then this afternoon blood donation to do



If you take the bike you could donate blood on the way in. Maybe more than once.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Earl Grey and orange loose teas mixed is rather nice.



I can't stand EG tea.

Roobios tea is excellent.
Lidl used to do a Rooibos orange most refreshing tea ever,they don't stock it now sadly


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jan 2019)

Car parks needed a good salting today.
Rain over night washed it away.
Was like Strictly with a salt bucket!!


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> I can't stand EG tea.
> 
> Roobios tea is excellent.
> Lidl used to do a Rooibos orange most refreshing tea ever,they don't stock it now sadly


Interesting, the Fragrant MrsP will occasionally drink Rooios tea, I tried it once and thought it was vile.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Interesting, the Fragrant MrsP will occasionally drink Rooios tea, I tried it once and thought it was vile.



It's not so nice with milk and it curdled if added to a citrus mix, it's far more flavoured than a green which is basically coloured water with no taste unless it got a additional flavoured mix.

My phone is driving me mad ,changing lettwle..see wtf letters


----------



## MikeG (23 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> I can't stand EG tea.
> 
> Roobios tea is excellent..........



Rooibos is excellent. It is, however, a herbal infusion, not a tea, as it has no tea leaves in it. When in Africa that's pretty much all I drink.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2019)

I was wrong and my neighbours were right !  If I don't get any better I will have to book myself into a home.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Physically go, or can you just ring?


I will see the Oncologist .


----------



## postman (23 Jan 2019)

I have finished reading Great Expectations.It is years and years since i first held it in my hands.But i have watched the 1946 John Mills film of the same name many times.So the film good as it is,is a fantasy so far detached from the book,great swathes are different in the film,even a different finish.His great love Estella was married twice in the book and led an awful life in her first marriage,and she was wed to a poor Doctor and lived off her little money.In the film Mills Pip is seen running off with Estella.And another thing Mills was far old to play Pip.So ends my stint as film critic.Tonight i revisit Dombey and Son,i don't have a film of this so i won't be disappointed.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was wrong and my neighbours were right !  If I don't get any better I will have to book myself into a home.



Poor show.... We're supposed to be bin professionals.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Poor show.... We're supposed to be bin professionals.



If things don't improve we'll be "has bins"...

Okay, that was a rubbish pun...


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jan 2019)

Entering "Cold, stage 2: Runny nose." Updates will follow.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Entering "Cold, stage 2: Runny nose." Updates will follow.


Ice Cream, eaten when you'd normally be doing very little.


----------



## Slioch (23 Jan 2019)

Going out with a pal for a ride and a spot of lunch today. Just been outside to check bike is ready. Might need to put an extra layer on. It's freezeballs weather here in N Yorks this morning.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Slioch said:


> Going out with a pal for a ride and a spot of lunch today. Just been outside to check bike is ready. Might need to put an extra layer on. It's freezeballs weather here in N Yorks this morning.


You born in these parts?


----------



## Slioch (23 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Poor show.... We're supposed to be bin professionals.



Black bin is already tactically positioned at house end of drive, in readiness for full deployment tomorrow morning when it will be moved to road end of drive.
Totally professional here thank you very much.
(Which one's the "smug" smiley?).


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Hmmmm. I roast mine at 200+. Never mind the oil, I should do a side-by-side test of different roasting temperatures.


we got a new cooker before Christmas and I'm struggling to get used to it. On the fan oven side my roasties are cooking way too quickly and I have to take them out for a while. I overcooked the beef on Christmas day cos of it! I know I should use the little gas side more but I can squeeze a whole roast in the big one


----------



## Slioch (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You born in these parts?



Actually from that there N London originally, then via Glasgow to Yorkshire.

And when I say "put an extra layer on", what I actually mean is to increase the existing number of layers from 3 to 4. I'm not like you proper northern hardmen who are still in shorts and one layer


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was wrong and my neighbours were right !  If I don't get any better I will have to book myself into a home.


When did life get so complicated?


----------



## mikeymustard (23 Jan 2019)

Slioch said:


> Black bin is already tactically positioned at house end of drive, in readiness for full deployment tomorrow morning when it will be moved to road end of drive.
> Totally professional here thank you very much.
> (Which one's the "smug" smiley?).


To quote Douglas Adams: "nobody loves a smart arse"


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

mikeymustard said:


> When did life get so complicated?


When someone in a council decided it might be fun to have differrent coloured bins.

Then others saw how it caused so much trouble/confusion and did the same.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Slioch said:


> Actually from that there N London originally, then via Glasgow to Yorkshire.
> 
> And when I say "put an extra layer on", what I actually mean is to increase the existing number of layers from 3 to 4. I'm not like you proper northern hardmen who are still in shorts and one layer


It was more the way you shortened North Yorkshire to N Yorks, that gave it away.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> When someone in a council decided it might be fun to have differrent coloured bins.
> 
> Then others saw how it caused so much trouble/confusion and did the same.



When we lived in Bavaria our village had a tip open day on Saturday. There were 15 different bins.

There was also general rubbish but that was weighed and charged at 1€ for 2 kilos.

When we had our first baby we'd take bags of used nappies into town when we went shopping and dump them in the park bins. We reckoned we saved the bus fair just by doing that.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2019)

Today's bacon roll was a good one as the bacon was thickly cut and not cooked to full crispiness so well done guys


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> When someone in a council decided it might be fun to have differrent coloured bins.
> 
> Then others saw how it caused so much trouble/confusion and did the same.


Our town council does single stream recycling, so there is no sorting, just one big bin the size of a refuse bin for recyclables. You get into that Bloomington, there, and it's a different kettle of fish for you. But in Bloomie, recycling seems to be optional, and in Normal, it's much more practiced. Because, by government conspiracy or such, each Normalite is provided with a spouse that nags about recycling.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jan 2019)

My next job is filling in safety evaluations.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2019)

I had some good news!  My score was 0. ? , Unrecordable he said!  So I will have another test in 3 months .

I may go out on my bike to celebrate.  It is a bit cold though .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Water is still off.
> 
> Scottish water site says it's coming back on but it will take a while to building up pressure



I guess it will come back on when your reservoirs defrost in the Spring.

It's grim up north.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> You're right about olive oil not reacting well to high temperatures. Apparently heat also changes the chemical structure of it.
> 
> Olive oil only for salad dressings, hummus and sometimes for making Italian-style bread. Sesame oil for stir-fries, asian dishes and also bread-making. General cooking oil of choice here is rape seed oil, although to be fair, I don't use that much.
> 
> I'll have to try the "overnight in the fridge" thing for roasties. Although I do that for fried potatoes (using leftover tatties), so it tracks. Smoked paprika works well with fried potatoes btw...


You should never fry in Sesame Oil, it's a flavouring that is added at the end of cooking. The Oil with the highest 'burn point' is Groundnut Oil but of course you need to know if anyone has a Peanut allergy, not a nut allergy though, Peanuts are actually a Legume but Sesame Oil can also cause problems.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jan 2019)

Thinking ahead to spring, I plan to grow some vegetables. A very keen gardener has seen where I intend to grow them, and has suggested carrots and beetroot. Marigolds, he said, are a companion plant to ward off carrot fly.

Which variety of carrots and beetroot does the panel suggest? The main consideration is taste, rather than size.

The broad beans are doing well, and are now about five inches tall. Do they wrap themselves round the canes that I put there, like nasty turshums do, or do I need to tie them in as they grow.


----------



## pjd57 (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> I guess it will come back on when your reservoirs defrost in the Spring.
> 
> It's grim up north.


But the water is drinkable....


When it's on.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> It's not so nice with milk and it curdled if added to a citrus mix, it's far more flavoured than a green which is basically coloured water with no taste unless it got a additional flavoured mix.
> 
> My phone is driving me mad ,changing lettwle..see wtf letters


Green Tea takes far longer to brew than Indian (black) tea, I normally leave the bag in.

My tips for buying Green Tea bags, avoid Twinings it's over priced carp, the best I've ever bought is from a Chinese wholesalers and that's about a quid for 20 however the 'Pure Green Tea' from Aldi is about 70p for 40 and is just as nice.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2019)

Good news! My eBay item arrived!


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jan 2019)

Ugh... We've got a team meeting.

Still, I needed a nap.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2019)

I'm off to lunch.

I made a pot of curried parsnip soup this morning.

Didn't bother putting my bins out this week. Not enough in any of them.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Interesting, the Fragrant MrsP will occasionally drink Rooios tea, I tried it once and thought it was vile.



I'm with you there. Rooibos is *bleurgh*

Gets filed in the same category as brown sauce.

Seems to be one of those things that people either like or hate. Like marmite.

I do like marmite, however...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> You should never fry in Sesame Oil, it's a flavouring that is added at the end of cooking. The Oil with the highest 'burn point' is Groundnut Oil but of course you need to know if anyone has a Peanut allergy, not a nut allergy though, Peanuts are actually a Legume but Sesame Oil can also cause problems.



I know that  

I "splash" my stir fries with sesame oil and soy once they're done.  

Wholewheat noodles mixed with sweetcorn kernels, shredded red pepper, cucumber and carrot and dressed with sesame oil, soy and sweet chilli sauce makes for a nice snackette.  A few prawns dropped in there doesn't go amiss either...


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I know that
> 
> I "splash" my stir fries with sesame oil and soy once they're done.
> 
> Wholewheat noodles mixed with sweetcorn kernels, shredded red pepper, cucumber and carrot and dressed with sesame oil, soy and sweet chilli sauce makes for a nice snackette.  A few prawns dropped in there doesn't go amiss either...


There are 3 essential ingredients in a Stirfry, Ginger (fresh), Garlic and Spring Onions. It doesn't really matter what veg/meat you use as long as you add the 'holy trinity' it'll taste like a Chinese.

BTW this advice was given to me by my Chinese mate. Well he's half Chinese, born in Venezuela, his Mother was half North American Indian and half Native Venezuelan whilst his Father owned a Chinese Restaurant, he's in his 70s now but spent years as a world travelling hippie before settling in England in the late 70s where he worked as an 'Artists Model' at Leicester Polytechnic/De-Montfort University.


----------



## MikeG (23 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> There are 3 essential ingredients in a Stirfry, Ginger (fresh), Garlic and Spring Onions. It doesn't really matter what veg/meat you use as long as you add the 'holy trinity' it'll taste like a Chinese.........



I want my stir fries to taste Indonesian, not Chinese. Nasi goreng. So garlic, tamarind, chilli.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2019)

I went out and celebrated my scores on the Dawes !  I cycled over to Lacock and back. It was sunny but cold to start off with, but I soon warmed up once I got going..
I spotted a Buzzard sat on a fence on the way back . I stopped to say hello but it didn't think much of my conversation and flew off !


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> But the water is drinkable....
> 
> 
> When it's on.


I never said that!

I'm blaming @Tenacious Sloth


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I want my stir fries to taste Indonesian, not Chinese. Nasi goreng. So garlic, tamarind, chilli.


Likewise Thai is Galangal, Lemongrass and Holy Basil.


----------



## postman (23 Jan 2019)

It seems this household is short of one item.A soup making thingy.I blame my daughter in Edinburgh for putting ideas into Mrs Postman's head.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jan 2019)

My soup making thingy consists of a saucepan and a potato masher. Apart from a kettle, obvs, I have a toaster, and that is it in the way of "gadgets".

Oh,  forgot the hand-held mixer for batter and/or whipping cream.


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2019)

The only gadget we have in our kitchen is a toaster, and that doesn't get used.


----------



## Slioch (23 Jan 2019)

Soup making thingys...

1. Large saucepan with a lid (that old one you've got stuffed away in the back of a cupboard that your Aunt bought you for your wedding will do fine).
2. A proper blending thingy with a lid (Curry's do a basic one for thirteen squids).

DO NOT USE A HAND HELD ELECTRIC WHISKER FOR BLENDING SOUP (Don't ask how I know this.........).


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> BTW this advice was given to me by my Chinese mate. Well he's half Chinese, born in Venezuela, his Mother was half North American Indian and half Native Venezuelan whilst his Father owned a Chinese Restaurant, he's in his 70s now but spent years as a world travelling hippie before settling in England in the late 70s where he worked as an 'Artists Model' at Leicester Polytechnic/De-Montfort University.



A bit like the advice given to me about making curry from a pakistani friend who was on my course at uni.

Lots of finely sliced onion, a can of chopped tomatoes, fresh ginger and garlic (as much or as little as you like though a teaspoon of each seems to be about right), chilli (fresh or dried, it doesn't matter, again to taste) and a really good garam masala. And marinate your meat overnight in plain yoghurt if making a meat curry, or add the yoghurt as a finishing touch when making a vegetable curry. If you're feeling flush, throw in some cardamom pods and cassia bark during the cooking - long and slow is best.

She said to me that it'll taste like a good curry regardless of what goes in it. And you know what, she's right. 25 years later, I still make my curries the same way. 

Edited to add: if the sauce needs thickening, add some ground almonds or some creamed coconut.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Slioch said:


> Soup making thingys...
> 
> 1. Large saucepan with a lid (that old one you've got stuffed away in the back of a cupboard that your Aunt bought you for your wedding will do fine).
> 2. A proper blending thingy with a lid (Curry's do a basic one for thirteen squids).
> ...


Why?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> My soup making thingy consists of a saucepan and a potato masher. Apart from a kettle, obvs, I have a toaster, and that is it in the way of "gadgets".
> 
> Oh,  forgot the hand-held mixer for batter and/or whipping cream.



I use a crock pot for making soup, as it can get on with itself while I go do other things. And a stick blender for blending said soup - should I wish to blend it.

Other kitchen gadgets chez Casa Reynard are kettle, microwave, toaster, a mini George Foreman grill (bees' knees for making toasted sandwiches), a Kenwood mini chopper, rice cooker (given to me by a friend from Hong Kong) and a small stand mixer.


----------



## Slioch (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why?



"How" or "why", it matters not. The outcome was the same - an extensive period of re-education from the gentle hands of Mrs S,


----------



## Speicher (23 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I use a crock pot for making soup, as it can get on with itself while I go do other things. And a stick blender for blending said soup - should I wish to blend it.
> 
> Other kitchen gadgets chez Casa Reynard are kettle, microwave, toaster, a mini George Foreman grill (bees' knees for making toasted sandwiches), a Kenwood mini chopper, rice cooker (given to me by a friend from Hong Kong) and a small stand mixer.



I admit that I have not tried bees' knees toasted sandwiches. How many bees do you need, assuming six knees per bee.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2019)

I’m making an orange cake while the Fragrant MrsP is building ikea stuff.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2019)

Slioch said:


> "How" or "why", it matters not. The outcome was the same - an extensive period of re-education from the gentle hands of Mrs S,



And kitchen-cleaning duties, I'd assume...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> I admit that I have not tried bees' knees toasted sandwiches. How many bees do you need, assuming six knees per bee.



It're the stings that are more problematic than six knees per bee.

In lieu of that, a good extra mature / vintage cheddar, brie or mozzarella for extra "goo", finely sliced onion, smoked dry cure streaky bacon and a smear of nectarine and chilli chutney. Between two slices of bread, of course.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jan 2019)

Banana custard for pud today..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2019)

It's cold outside


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> I admit that I have not tried bees' knees toasted sandwiches. How many bees do you need, assuming six knees per bee.


Wouldn't that depend as much on the toasted sandwich size?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Jan 2019)

What a long week


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> What a long week


Tis only half over.


----------



## Beebo (23 Jan 2019)

I solved my son’s rubix cube by watching a YouTube video. 
I feel a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Beebo (23 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5512298, member: 9609"]are they making a come back ? seen someone on a train with one last week, now getting a mention in here.
must be 40 years since they were big?[/QUOTE]
They are so big at my sons school that they were banned from the playground last week.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5512298, member: 9609"]are they making a come back ? seen someone on a train with one last week, now getting a mention in here.
must be 40 years since they were big?[/QUOTE]
One of the "must have" toys for christmas 2011.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5512314, member: 9609"]was that not a few years ago?[/QUOTE]
Ay


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2019)

My sausages are cooked.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> My sausages are cooked.


And your goose?


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2019)

My wellington boot sole fell off.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2019)

Good deed of the day just done. Popped out to the shop for some 'bits' and whilst sat at the lights, noticed a lady pushing her bike (think it was a Pendleton - similar to a dutch bike but modern brakes/gears). Noticed the back wheel was jammed. Couldn't do much at the lights, so carried on and parked up. Got food from the shop and saw she was still struggling. Dropped the food in the car book, and wandered over and offered help. Her rear v-brakes had stuck hard on - the middle section of cable had frozen hard (also cables were a bit knackered). Freed the noodle and moved the v-brakes out of the way and told her to soak the cables with oil, but leave it inside if the weather is really cold - it was in the garage. - Explained I'd had frozen brakes and gears in the past, and having them somewhere above freezing lets them all dry out.

Poor lass must have been knackered pushing that. Would have given her a lift, but no rack on the car, nor tools to dismantle the bike.


----------



## Katherine (23 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I had some good news!  My score was 0. ? , Unrecordable he said!



So glad for you!


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2019)

Just a piece of cake and a cup of tea.


----------



## Paulus (23 Jan 2019)

fossyant said:


> Good deed of the day just done. Popped out to the shop for some 'bits' and whilst sat at the lights, noticed a lady pushing her bike (think it was a Pendleton - similar to a dutch bike but modern brakes/gears). Noticed the back wheel was jammed. Couldn't do much at the lights, so carried on and parked up. Got food from the shop and saw she was still struggling. Dropped the food in the car book, and wandered over and offered help. Her rear v-brakes had stuck hard on - the middle section of cable had frozen hard (also cables were a bit knackered). Freed the noodle and moved the v-brakes out of the way and told her to soak the cables with oil, but leave it inside if the weather is really cold - it was in the garage. - Explained I'd had frozen brakes and gears in the past, and having them somewhere above freezing lets them all dry out.
> 
> Poor lass must have been knackered pushing that. Would have given her a lift, but no rack on the car, nor tools to dismantle the bike.



Misread the post the first time, thought the lady was Vicky PENDLETON. Doh.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> Misread the post the first time, thought the lady was Vicky PENDLETON. Doh.



 I'm sure she could fix her own !


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jan 2019)

Cold now developing nicely from 'runny nose' towards the solidity of 'bunged up'


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> Misread the post the first time, thought the lady was Vicky PENDLETON. Doh.


It's having no sole that caused that.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> And your goose?



That's about the only thing I haven't got in the freezer.  I do have two ducks though. 

The sausages were very nice though. Powters Newmarket sausages.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Cold now developing nicely from 'runny nose' towards the solidity of 'bunged up'



Urgh.

Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> Thinking ahead to spring, I plan to grow some vegetables. A very keen gardener has seen where I intend to grow them, and has suggested carrots and beetroot. Marigolds, he said, are a companion plant to ward off carrot fly.
> 
> Which variety of carrots and beetroot does the panel suggest? The main consideration is taste, rather than size.
> 
> The broad beans are doing well, and are now about five inches tall. Do they wrap themselves round the canes that I put there, like nasty turshums do, or do I need to tie them in as they grow.


Consider the parsnip. Nasturtiums also ward off bugs, and the petals make a peppery addition to salads. Grow corn to accompany the broad beans, and squash. The corn provides a cane for the beans to grow on, and the squash and corn are further fertilized by the nitrogen fixation of the beans. We call this three sisters planting.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Consider the parsnip. Nasturtiums also ward off bugs, and the petals make a peppery addition to salads. Grow corn to accompany the broad beans, and squash. The corn provides a cane for the beans to grow on, and the squash and corn are further fertilized by the nitrogen fixation of the beans. We call this three sisters planting.



I could try corn, if you mean what we call sweetcorn, and parsnips, but squash are very large are they?


----------



## Speicher (24 Jan 2019)

It is time I wasn't here. Time for  and to persuade Kizzy that I would like my pillow and bed for sleeping in.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> I could try corn, if you mean what we call sweetcorn, and parsnips, but squash are very large are they?


Depends on the sort. here's a primer:
https://whatscookingamerica.net/squash.htm
although sort of canted toward the States, your results and varieties may vary.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Depends on the sort. here's a primer:
> https://whatscookingamerica.net/squash.htm
> although sort of canted toward the States, your results and varieties may vary.



Butternut squash is good as a base for soup. Thank you for that link, I will read it more leisurely tomorrow later today.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2019)

You could grow those little patty pan squashes as well. Spaghetti squash is a bit of fun. Courgettes would fit the bill as well.

Just don't go growing giant pumpkins. I had a crack at that one year, just for a laugh.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2019)

Anyways, I'm off to the Land of Nod via Wooden Hill.

And please, Mr Morpheus, I really don't want a repetition of last night's nightmare...


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> A bit like the advice given to me about making curry from a pakistani friend who was on my course at uni.
> 
> Lots of finely sliced onion, a can of chopped tomatoes, fresh ginger and garlic (as much or as little as you like though a teaspoon of each seems to be about right), chilli (fresh or dried, it doesn't matter, again to taste) and a really good garam masala. And marinate your meat overnight in plain yoghurt if making a meat curry, or add the yoghurt as a finishing touch when making a vegetable curry. If you're feeling flush, throw in some cardamom pods and cassia bark during the cooking - long and slow is best.
> 
> ...



I'd agree completely apart from the 'Garam Masala' I make up my own spice mixture from generally Cumin, Coriander, Turmeric and Fenugreek although some recipes call for seeds to be added too (Mustard, Fennel, Kalonji etc)
I could never get Chicken Tikka Masala right though til I saw a recipe for it, I was putting Yoghurt in it when it should be Double Cream (Yoghurt is too tart)


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2019)

First pot of tea of the day. ✅


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jan 2019)

Blueberries grapes and sugar free Alpen with my cuppa..
Van looks like an ice cube!!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jan 2019)

Owwww, Kizzy is biting my ankle, must be time for brekkie.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Owwww, Kizzy is biting my ankle, must be time for brekkie.


You've been up hrs man!! Poor thing must be starving!!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> First pot of tea of the day. ✅



Just had my first cuppa oh and a chocolate hob nob 

And people are scraping ice again so looks like the car for me this morning then


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jan 2019)

It's raining, it's going to be lethal..


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jan 2019)

We’ve had rain this morning. Plus the forecast says it’ll go up to 5 C today. I’ll get my shorts out.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2019)

Morning. It is mainly grey here with a little bit of broken cloud on the horizon. There seems to have been a bit of a frost as the car's windows are icy.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2019)

I was wondering about Rubic's Cubes and wondered if they returned to the same position and orientation ?

Weren't they originally from the 80's ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2019)

I may wash my bike later and with everything you hear on the news it could create up to a 1,000 jobs !


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering about Rubic's Cubes and wondered if they returned to the same position and orientation ?
> 
> Weren't they originally from the 80's ?



Might be late 70s but definitely early 80s I had the original.
Mum and dad got me one when they went to Amsterdam...I never tried smoking it,just throwing..never did get the top row,only 2 layers..


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2019)

Just been to the supermarket, and bought bacon and three DVDS. 

Dropped the Fragrant MrsP off at the station, she’s going somewhere foreign- Manchester or summat.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2019)

The job creation is going a pace at the moment!  The planning group are busy doing their bit. The feasibility group are already looking into whether it will be possible in these cold conditions, and the focus group are busy looking for my glasses!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> You've been up hrs man!! Poor thing must be starving!!


There's 2 bowls of Cat Biccies in the Kitchen, one Whiskas and one Go Cat.

Of course they may have had a meeting and decided that Kizzy was the one to broach the subject of Felix being required.


----------



## mikeymustard (24 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> A bit like the advice given to me about making curry from a pakistani friend who was on my course at uni.
> 
> Lots of finely sliced onion, a can of chopped tomatoes, fresh ginger and garlic (as much or as little as you like though a teaspoon of each seems to be about right), chilli (fresh or dried, it doesn't matter, again to taste) and a really good garam masala. And marinate your meat overnight in plain yoghurt if making a meat curry, or add the yoghurt as a finishing touch when making a vegetable curry. If you're feeling flush, throw in some cardamom pods and cassia bark during the cooking - long and slow is best.
> 
> ...





raleighnut said:


> I'd agree completely apart from the 'Garam Masala' I make up my own spice mixture from generally Cumin, Coriander, Turmeric and Fenugreek although some recipes call for seeds to be added too (Mustard, Fennel, Kalonji etc)
> I could never get Chicken Tikka Masala right though til I saw a recipe for it, I was putting Yoghurt in it when it should be Double Cream (Yoghurt is too tart)


Recipe for a very fresh and tasty quick chicken curry (especially if you marinade the chook beforehand):
take a large box of chicken breasts, chop them into 3 pieces and salt them well, add a good splash of lemon juice, half a teaspoon of red chilli powder and a couple of dessert spoons of greek style yogurt; mix well and refrig for as long as you can, say an hour minimum. This can be cooked in several ways: skewered and barbecue [best but biggest faff]or grill, very hot oven on a shallow lipped baking dish for 20 mins (drain the liquid off after 10) are my favourites. Chop the lumps into smaller portions and add to the finished sauce.
Sauce: combine about 5cm squared of ginger with zest and juice of a lemon, one red or green chilli, 50g of fresh coriander and smoosh in a food processor (or chop finely). Dry fry a tablespoon of cumin til it changes colour (or use a dessertspoon of toasted cumin powder but fresh is best) grind to a powder. Let the pan cool down or use a different pot, melt 100g of butter til it clarifies then add the cumin and a generous teaspoon of good garam masala (good garam doesn't smell like pencil shavings!) half a tube of tomato puree and the ginger/coriander mix, fry that for a minute then add enough water just to wet it, salt to taste, bring to a gentle boil and add a (very) generous sploosh of double cream, say about 100ml bring this back to just boiling, sprinkle a little more garam on top and garnish with a few sprigs of coriander leaf. Serve with fragrant pilau rice.
Enjoy!
I can whip this up in a comfortable half hour if I have to


----------



## postman (24 Jan 2019)

Just finished brekkie.Kitchen floor cleaned.Venturing outside to put the waste in the compost bin,Then i am going to clean the bathroom floor.It has a film of Old Spice talc over it,i wonder who splashes that about.Then i might read some more Dombey and Son,oh and i might just check my order details on Ebay for the dvd of Dombey and Son wot i ordered yesterday.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jan 2019)

Waiting for my new broadband provider to activate the connection. It’s been off since 8:20 AM. I’m not bothered, but it seems my wife cannot live without the internet, “Is it on yet?!” 

Just use your phone...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Waiting for my new broadband provider to activate the connection. It’s been off since 8:20 AM. I’m not bothered, but it seems my wife cannot live without the internet, “Is it on yet?!”



Introvert's nightmare.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2019)

First the marzipan addiction, then the "olde worlde" style table.

Queen Elizabeth I had a marzipan addiction, and she ate at similar tables. 

Has @MikeG been here before?


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Introvert's nightmare.




Modern way to have a family meeting too.

Stand by router.. switch off router...
Family appear in a few mins...have meeting...switch router back on.

It's the way of things now


----------



## MikeG (24 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> ......Queen Elizabeth I had a marzipan addiction......



Really? I didn't know that.



> Has @MikeG been here before?



Yes, of course I have. I was here this morning.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Really? I didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, of course I have. I was here this morning.


You do now though.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2019)

Busy morning doing stuff that needed doing. Some vegetables might have gotten bashed and shredded in the process.

Lunch has been consumed. Curried parsnip soup, a slice of rye toast with hummus, a slice of rye toast with half a small avocado, a conference pear, some cherries and two 

I am now off into the garden to carry on clearing up the mess that the power network people have left behind.


----------



## MikeG (24 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You do now though.



Well, I know that you've said it was so. Without references, citations, whatever, I'm just taking your word for it.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> First the marzipan addiction, then the "olde worlde" style table.
> 
> Queen Elizabeth I had a marzipan addiction, and she ate at similar tables.
> 
> Has @MikeG been here before?



@MikeG has always been here.


----------



## MikeG (24 Jan 2019)

We've run out of oil. An old friend is coming to stay with us this evening, who will expect to be reasonably comfortable in the house, and may even want a bath or shower. Same with our daughter and son in law, who are with us for the weekend. What timing.


----------



## postman (24 Jan 2019)

Just letting you know,i have now got all eight weights on the bar,this healthier me is going great.




Not sure about the spinach drink i might be downing a few too many.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Busy morning doing stuff that needed doing. Some vegetables might have gotten bashed and shredded in the process.
> 
> Lunch has been consumed. Curried parsnip soup, a slice of rye toast with hummus, a slice of rye toast with half a small avocado, a conference pear, some cherries and two
> 
> I am now off into the garden to carry on clearing up the mess that the power network people have left behind.


Big Bonfire


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2019)

Minestrone soup is on the go.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Big Bonfire



Not. It's all green wood, mainly hazel and elder, along with some field maple and cherry. That thanks to the rain is now also sopping wet.

I'm busy removing all the useable wood (anything > 2 inches that isn't elder) and then I'll see where I'm at. The power company people were supposed to chip this stuff and cart it away.

P.S. I can't have bonfires here - the soil is heavy on the peat and *will* catch fire.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Not. It's all green wood, mainly hazel and elder, along with some field maple and cherry. That thanks to the rain is now also sopping wet.
> 
> I'm busy removing all the useable wood (anything > 2 inches that isn't elder) and then I'll see where I'm at. The power company people were supposed to chip this stuff and cart it away.
> 
> P.S. I can't have bonfires here - the soil is heavy on the peat and *will* catch fire.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


>



It's one of those things.

However, I can probably ship some of the hazel to a friend who has sheep, as they like to browse on that sort of stuff.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Well, I know that you've said it was so. Without references, citations, whatever, I'm just taking your word for it.


_"The first Europeans to indulge in marzipan were kings and rich people. It has been reported that Queen Elizabeth I of England, who lived from 1533 to 1603, was addicted to all things sweet. The saying ‘regal enjoyment’ was created."_

https://niederegger.wordpress.com/history-of-marzipan/


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5513351, member: 9609"]Bit of *volcanic* activity in the cheviots, looks like Hedgehopes blown her lid, was a bit worried about the Pyroclastic wind, but thought to myself, steel frame & marathon plus tyres I should be ok - and warm hands, that would be a luxury.
View attachment 448796
[/QUOTE]

Stunning pic @User9609


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Jan 2019)

Almost Friday
Phew


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2019)

Oh! That Georgia ! 

It's a good job I wasn't buying the air tickets .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Waiting for my new broadband provider to activate the connection. It’s been off since 8:20 AM. I’m not bothered, but it seems my wife cannot live without the internet, “Is it on yet?!”
> 
> Just use your phone...


The broadband has not yet been activated. The kids are complaining too now. However did we live before the 1990s?


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jan 2019)

There's a frozen pea in the ice cube in my gin and tonic.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> There's a frozen pea in the ice cube in my gin and tonic.



Patent office... NOW man.... 
The proles love a fad....


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2019)

My car insurance renewal time. Current Insurer put it up from £250 to £310. Phoned up, not happy. No deal. Told them to cancel. New insurance, same terms, £200. Low risk driver, no claims in a very long time. Old car. 

Son, EE contract, sim only, 16GB a month for £20. Due a change (he buys his phones now). Phone EE, tell them Virgin have deals... 100GB a month for £20. .. deal done.

My wife did the same a week before and got he 100gb. The reason for it was we also have a mifi device at our caravan and that was another £20 for just 15GB. So my wife has just saved money and got more data, my son more data for nothing, but it means we can stream TV/Music at the caravan without worrying about data as there is no wifi. AND saved money.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Patent office... NOW man....
> The proles love a fad....


When I saw it, I did consider attempting flakes of gold and tiny slivers of cucumber for tomorrow evening. Unfortunately my stash of gold bars is next to the pilchards back in London.


----------



## tyred (24 Jan 2019)

My apple is bruised


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2019)

How long would it take an apple(Red) that has been covered in wax and had a liberal dowsing with vinegar to rot away completly.

Would it rot quicker than a full lemon, buried at the same time?


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2019)

A  and a piece of rocky road and working on the pen drawing of the LH 90B. Or rather, the background; armco, advertising hoardings etc.

There's a promising-looking documentary on Jupiter on BBC2 in a bit as well.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> How long would it take an apple(Red) that has been covered in wax and had a liberal dowsing with vinegar to rot away completly.
> 
> Would it rot quicker than a full lemon, buried at the same time?


I think that citrus fruits last considerably longer than others. Their skins are pretty hardy, and the acid inside would tend to preserve them better than apples, plums etc.

^^^^This, of course, could be utter rot.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I think that citrus fruits last considerably longer than others. Their skins are pretty hardy, and the acid inside would tend to preserve them better than apples, plums etc.
> 
> ^^^^This, of course, could be utter rot.


I need both to rot completely, not utterly.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jan 2019)

I dimly remember reading that orange peels take two of three years to disappear from the roadside. Maybe apple cores are more attractive to the local wildlife.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I dimly remember reading that orange peels take two of three years to disappear from the roadside. Maybe apple cores are more attractive to the local wildlife.


These will be buried, in one piece each, not left on the surface.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2019)

Interesting documentary. Jupiter really is a rather weird place.

I now need another


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Modern way to have a family meeting too.
> 
> Stand by router.. switch off router...
> Family appear in a few mins...have meeting...switch router back on.
> ...


Family meeting?
Glad I grew up in an autocracy/benevolent dictatorship.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Really? I didn't know that.
> 
> 
> Yes, of course I have. I was here this morning.


Well, as someone said...


MikeG said:


> Well, I know that you've said it was so. Without references, citations, whatever, I'm just taking your word for it.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Interesting documentary. Jupiter really is a rather weird place.
> 
> I now need another


Anything more about the second spot?


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jan 2019)

slowmotion said:


> There's a frozen pea in the ice cube in my gin and tonic.


One of your '5 a day'


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jan 2019)

One of my 'wet-ometers' has just come in to show me today's reading by rubbing herself against my bare ankle.

Note to self - Put socks on when you get up.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2019)

Morning off to get F,G and H


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2019)

I think it may be a two pot of tea morning. 

Frankie the Jack doesn’t want to know this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning off to get F,G and H



All done back to bed for half an hour before getting ready for work .

ooh excited as tonight should see at least 1 new arrival in the garage


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Jan 2019)

_Cold start then 10-12 °c later!!
Decision time._


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> _Cold start then 10-12 °c later!!
> Decision time._


Get the sun lounger out?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> All done back to bed for half an hour before getting ready for work .
> 
> ooh excited as tonight should see at least 1 new arrival in the garage


Is one of your bikes about to give birth ?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Interesting documentary. Jupiter really is a rather weird place.
> 
> I now need another


Yes! The people living there have to take vitamin supplements due to the lack of sunlight ! 
I think it is my favourite planet . Not to visit of course !


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2019)

My attempt at making another pot of tea has been (temporarily I hope) thwarted by the disinclination of Frankie the Jack to remove herself from my lap. I may need to take action which may cause ructions.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> These will be buried, in one piece each, not left on the surface.


What of earth is this experiment ? 
I was wondering what effects worms might have ?
Apples oxidize quickly whereas oranges tend to dry out . I wonder if that has an effect ?


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What of earth is this experiment ?



Oh my goodness. You _HAD_ to ask, didn’t you?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2019)

I think it was on the news last week about engineers diverting hot water from the Roman Baths into Bath Abbey to help heat it .
In the programme they said that the water eventually flows into the river Avon. 
I was wondering if anyone has done any studies on the wildlife living around the area where it enters the river ?


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2019)

Hmmm, this not going well. Winnie the Cockerpoo and Frankie the Jack have blocked me in.


----------



## MikeG (25 Jan 2019)

Are they on the furniture? If so, who is in charge in your house?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2019)

My job creation scheme went well yesterday but the bike didn't get washed.
A heated argument developed between the planning department and the feasibility group which resulted in the First Aiders being deployed. Meanwhile the decorators moved in and painted a section of the frame and polished the handlebars.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Jan 2019)

Friday day
Pay day
Pub day


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Are they on the furniture? If so, who is in charge in your house?


It’s either the Fragrant MrsP or Timmy the Cat or JessTwoToys or WinningTheCocckerpoo or Frankie the Jack, it most certainly ain’t me.


----------



## Slioch (25 Jan 2019)

Today's homemade soup is broccoli.
As we will be having friends staying tonight, it will be "poshed up" by providing a bowl of cubed stilton which can be added in greater or lesser quantities according to taste.
My stilton intake shall be trending towards the top end of the scale!



Did somebody mention cheese.............?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Jan 2019)

In further news of our switch to a new broadband provider, I have just found on the order status page that it can take up to a week to activate (the company fails to mention this when you sign up!). We’ve gone one day so far without WiFi and my wife and kids are already driving me nuts. I think they are going into withdrawal. May need to medicate soon.... 

I now have to decide whether to tell them it could be one whole week or just leave them in ignorance.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What of earth is this experiment ?
> I was wondering what effects worms might have ?
> Apples oxidize quickly whereas oranges tend to dry out . I wonder if that has an effect ?


Who mentioned oranges?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who mentioned oranges?


You just did !


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who mentioned oranges?


You mentioned lemons, which brought introspection about citrus fruits.


----------



## StuAff (25 Jan 2019)

StuAff said:


> Not terribly mundane news....I've been to see a bike today. Not mine, the insurance company own it right now (money went in Monday), but it had one careful owner. Me. I had a phone call from the police Tuesday to say it had been found. Currently living at a Jaguar/Land Rover dealership a short distance from where she was nicked, apparently by an inept thief. Still has the reg & L-plates, no evidence of hotwiring, nothing hanging off (?!!!). Appears utterly as it was pre-theft. I've dropped them a line about buying her back.....
> Current mood:



And an update…one Honda back in my hands as of yesterday. Repaid the settlement on Tuesday, keys & documentation arrived back Wednesday, retaxed yesterday morning (had to speak to a human, V5C is being reissued so online payment wouldn't work), collected it on the way to work that day. She started first time, admittedly with a bit of throttle, at first it was really hard to move (seized up after been sitting there for six weeks) and on the ride home after work at first it wouldn't go past 30. But everything soon got back to normal. I thought the thief had left it in a bit of undergrowth, just the other side from the dealership perimeter fence. Nope, they'd left it slap bang in the middle. Loads of lights & lots of CCTV cameras. Not sure how they thought it would go un-noticed!!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You mentioned lemons, which brought introspection about citrus fruits.


Which SlowMotion mentioned when he gave a timespan for them to disappear on the street. No road sweepers near him by the sounds of things.

But it has to be a lemon.



CarlP said:


> Oh my goodness. You _HAD_ to ask, didn’t you?


Don't ask you'll never find out. He asked and still won't find out. But I will say it includes the use of a candle and a match.....


----------



## Speicher (25 Jan 2019)

I am planning to install a new (replacement) radiator in the lounge. Once I have calculated the volume of the room, what sums do I need to work out the BTU for the radiator? I tried Goggling it, but it just listed a lot of videos. I do not think I need a video to do some sums.

Are btus for radiators in metric or English?  I can do either, but not a mix of the two. 

Can any practical peeps on here refer me to where there is the written sum, for old-school peeps like moi?


----------



## steve292 (25 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> I am planning to install a new (replacement) radiator in the lounge. Once I have calculated the volume of the room, what sums do I need to work out the BTU for the radiator? I tried Goggling it, but it just listed a lot of videos. I do not think I need a video to do some sums.
> 
> Are btus for radiators in metric or English?  I can do either, but not a mix of the two.
> 
> Can any practical peeps on here refer me to where there is the written sum, for old-school peeps like moi?



https://www.wikihow.com/Calculate-BTU-Per-Square-Foot

https://www.diy.com/help-advice/btu-radiator-calculator/Dev_npcart_100006.art

there you go. calculation and a calculator


----------



## Speicher (25 Jan 2019)

steve292 said:


> https://www.wikihow.com/Calculate-BTU-Per-Square-Foot
> 
> https://www.diy.com/help-advice/btu-radiator-calculator/Dev_npcart_100006.art
> 
> there you go. calculation and a calculator



Thank you. I now know what btu I need. My very excellent handy man will be calling round next week, and wanted to know what style of radiator I wanted. In my neighbours house there is an upright "panel" radiator, ie 15 inches wide and 60 inches tall approx. I wonder if she would mind me taking a photo of her radiator.

Edited to add: I will use the first link and a pencil and paper and work it out, so that Handyman sees the calcuations, but no electronic calculator. That'll flummox him!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> I am planning to install a new (replacement) radiator in the lounge. Once I have calculated the volume of the room, what sums do I need to work out the BTU for the radiator? I tried Goggling it, but it just listed a lot of videos. I do not think I need a video to do some sums.
> 
> Are btus for radiators in metric or English?  I can do either, but not a mix of the two.
> 
> Can any practical peeps on here refer me to where there is the written sum, for old-school peeps like moi?


BTU's(British thermal unit Unit) in metric!!


----------



## Speicher (25 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> BTU's(British thermal unit Unit) in metric!!



So it is a British thermal unit in metric but you can use feet or metres to calculate it!


----------



## Speicher (25 Jan 2019)

M'off now to do some complexities of upside-down knitting while there is still daylight at my knitting table.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2019)

Ironing ✅
Floor Vacuumed upstairs and down ✅
Carpets Washed✅
Dogs walked ✅
Bread baked ✅
Tyres on road bike pumped up ✅
Tea & cheese sandwich ✅

Off out in a bit.

Later


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2019)

Bugger I thought I posted that last post at 12:30. 

I’m back now from being out.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2019)

I am having a bit of a plumpitty day.

But I have gone to Littleport to run some errands (and I checked out the YS cabinet in the Co-op, but nothing much of any interest) and I am in the middle of rejigging the contents of the cookware cupboards. I have bought a new ceramic oven dish that will make a 3x1 sheet lasagne and I need to *somehow* get it in the cupboard without it falling out and smashing.

I will probably remove some of the lesser used items and consign them to one of the cookware cupboards in the utility room.

Have had a good lunch of a bowl of curried parsnip soup, two slices of rye toast, one with hummus, half with the last of the Xmas stilton and half with some truffle brie, a banana and the last of the cherries. And two  of course.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> M'off now to do some complexities of upside-down knitting while there is still daylight at my knitting table.



I'm going to do a bit of watercolouring while I have some decent daylight. I will begin to apply some colour to my LH 90B.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s either the Fragrant MrsP or Timmy the Cat or JessTwoToys or WinningTheCocckerpoo or Frankie the Jack, it most certainly ain’t me.



My money's on the cat.

If my two are anything to go by.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! The people living there have to take vitamin supplements due to the lack of sunlight !
> I think it is my favourite planet . Not to visit of course !



I hear the weather is quite bracing on Jupiter. Not sure I'd want to ride a bicycle there though.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anything more about the second spot?



No, but there was plenty on liquid metallic hydrogen...


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2019)

I've had a mundane day, shopping, washing and cleaning the car.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2019)

It's been pretty breezy all day here, but now the wind is really starting to get up...

No wisecracks about farts, it sure as hell ain't me.


----------



## Slioch (25 Jan 2019)

Had to get a new tyre on my car today. A 4 inch screw was embedded in the tyre and , because of the angle it penetrated at, the tyre was not repairable.
Pfft. Another 75 quid gone from my retirement fund in the blink of an eye


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2019)

The left heel of my walking shoes squeaks when I walk on the pavement. It annoys me.


----------



## Ratchet Cat (25 Jan 2019)

We are having veggie haggis neeps and tatties tonight.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jan 2019)

Bought Beautiful wife a chocolate bar to celebrate her graduating from her German course today.







The bit on the right hand end seems odd. "Kaufe 2 Milka Produkte und Erlebe 1 Tag Live-Sport" means "Buy two bars and experience a day of live sport." which seems a strange idea: I'm all for encouraging people not to overdo unhealthy food, but threatening people seems a bit much, especially only for buying two chocolate bars.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's been pretty breezy all day here, but now the wind is really starting to get up...
> 
> No wisecracks about farts, it sure as hell ain't me.



Strange afternoon today, someone kept farting in my pants. I mean, loads of times.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Jan 2019)

At home relaxing
Wonderful


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The left heel of my walking shoes squeaks when I walk on the pavement. It annoys me.


Have you tried walking in the road??


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Bought Beautiful wife a chocolate bar to celebrate her graduating from her German course today.
> 
> View attachment 448941
> 
> ...


Get a second bar, call their bluff.
What's the worst they can do?


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2019)

I'm off to watch the footy.

*wibble*


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm off to watch the footy.
> 
> *wibble*


Left or right one?

What's it doing anyway?


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The left heel of my walking shoes squeaks when I walk on the pavement. It annoys me.



Cross your legs while walking.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2019)

Friday night relaxing time


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Cross your legs while walking.


So his left foot is on the right side!
Folk may get the wrong idea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get a second bar, call their bluff.
> What's the worst they can do?



I wouldn't risk it. 

It might involve _rugby_, for goodness sake.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wouldn't risk it.
> 
> It might involve _rugby_, for goodness sake.


Maybe even the gentle sport of 

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lOra0iC_Okc


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jan 2019)

Nice drizzle in Glasgow.
About 9°c outside. Perfect for clearing the snow and ice away.

Hope it lasts.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Nice drizzle in Glasgow.
> About 9°c outside. Perfect for clearing the snow and ice away.
> 
> Hope it lasts.


Nah, it'll cool down soon.


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nah, it'll cool down soon.


As long as it's only down to 3° or 4° I don't mind.
Busy day tomorrow .


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Left or right one?
> 
> What's it doing anyway?



Meh. We lost.

<fill in the appropriate string of fruity language>



I am off to find solace in my stash of chocolate.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2019)

Random mundaneness 

I don’t understand football, I have no interest in rugby or cricket. 

I’m tired and should go to bed. 

I’ve had a productive day today. 

The cake I made on Tuesday is nearly finished.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Random mundaneness
> 
> I don’t understand football, I have no interest in rugby or cricket.
> *
> ...


Show you the way to go home?


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Random mundaneness
> 
> I don’t understand football, I have no interest in rugby or cricket.
> 
> ...


I don't fully understand football either and I've been watching it for over 50 years.

Rugby , daft game
Cricket .....not for me.


Get on a bike and peddle ....simple.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> I don't fully understand football either and I've been watching it for over 50 years.
> 
> Rugby , daft game
> Cricket .....not for me.
> ...


You still require a pedllars licence for that, and what's tha peddling from your bike?


----------



## pjd57 (25 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You still require a pedllars licence for that, and what's tha peddling from your bike?


Whatever my Mrs is selling on Facebook.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2019)

Gonna finish my  and then going to head off for some Zzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2019)

Time for some miles


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You still require a pedllars licence for that, and what's tha peddling from your bike?


Onions ?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2019)

Morning. I would like to thank the person that kindly donated this latest bug ! I didn't do much yesterday apart from sleep .


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jan 2019)

@Illaveago GWS.

Well, I’m up, s’pose that’s a good start.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I would like to thank the person that kindly donated this latest bug ! I didn't do much yesterday apart from sleep .



Don't blame me, I'm half a continent away.

Get well soon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jan 2019)

Feel better than expected.
Shifted about 50 barrow loads of bark wood chipping,had a "one to one"...I know ,I don't get this either..
Then at end of 1-1 manager says we need to go leaflet dropping...ok,I've already done 17000 steps and it's only 11:30!!
So a 27000+ step work day, followed by a nice night out with 6 pints and a good feed...

And iveI just had scrambled eggs from my Son's chickens..2 days old Lovely


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I would like to thank the person that kindly donated this latest bug ! I didn't do much yesterday apart from sleep .



Gws ,a lot doing the rounds sadly.
We had 2 residents shipped off to hospital yesterday,and a few staff ill


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2019)

I have just had an up to date weather report from our wetometer! It's wet!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jan 2019)

Seems ok in Peterborough ,shopping and maybe a bike ride..
Mrs lon was up in the night with a nasty IBS attack and still in her pit..so this plan may fail


----------



## MikeG (26 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> ........And iveI just had scrambled eggs from my Son's chickens..2 days old Lovely



Sorry.........your son's 2 day old chickens have laid eggs which you've scrambled? Boy, youngsters really grow up fast these days.

I'll have to let my eldest daughter know about this. Her PhD is in the behaviour of south east Asian jungle fowl........chickens to you and me.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s either the Fragrant MrsP or Timmy the Cat or JessTwoToys or WinningTheCocckerpoo or Frankie the Jack, it most certainly ain’t me.


My money is on Timmy the Cat.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jan 2019)

Speicher said:


> I am planning to install a new (replacement) radiator in the lounge. Once I have calculated the volume of the room, what sums do I need to work out the BTU for the radiator? I tried Goggling it, but it just listed a lot of videos. I do not think I need a video to do some sums.
> 
> Are btus for radiators in metric or English?  I can do either, but not a mix of the two.
> 
> Can any practical peeps on here refer me to where there is the written sum, for old-school peeps like moi?


TBH my advice is the get the biggest radiator that'll fit, the thermostatic valve will control it's heat output.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Seems ok in Peterborough ,shopping and maybe a bike ride..
> Mrs lon was up in the night with a nasty IBS attack and still in her pit..so this plan may fail


It could be this bug ! I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jan 2019)

Bin News.

The bin was just by the gate on Thursday night. It was clearly judged to have not been worth the effort as the one black bag is still in it.

Do i qualify for a Council tax rebate?


----------



## Speicher (26 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> TBH my advice is the get the biggest radiator that'll fit, the thermostatic valve will control it's heat output.



Yes, that sounds like a good idea. Thank you


----------



## alicat (26 Jan 2019)

My order from SJS cycles has arrived, 26 hours and 10 mins after placing it. Well done them and Royal Mail.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get a second bar, call their bluff.
> What's the worst they can do?


Croquet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jan 2019)

-21C, three inches of new snow. The bins are back in the garage, now


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2019)

Having a plumpitty day today. There will probably be lots of chocolate involved.

Did stack a load of wood along the fenceline to season: wire fence, conifer hedge keeps the wood dry and the prevailing wind comes from that direction. It's perfect for drying green wood.

The drawing of my LH 90B is just about complete. I have started applying watercolour to it. Some pen work will still need to be done to do shading and stuff. It's a challenge, as the photo I'm working from is black and white.

I bought the photo on an autojumble many moons ago (ok, 1993) for 50p.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I would like to thank the person that kindly donated this latest bug ! I didn't do much yesterday apart from sleep .



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It could be this bug ! I hope she gets better soon.



She has IBS attacks, she got a bit stressed weds going to London, and work, but I think it was the cottage pie ?
She's a bit washed out but off for a walk with daughter, i'm off out on the bike with SinL


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> -21C, three inches of new snow. The bins are back in the garage, now


Would you have preferred three inches of old snow


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2019)

Off to go have a spot of lunch.

Have the last of the pulled ham hock and parsley sauce. Will put on a pan of pasta. Cups of tea will also be involved.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Having a plumpitty day today. There will probably be lots of chocolate involved.



Be careful no-one threatens you with sports then.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jan 2019)

I drove through Netherwallop about an hour ago.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2019)

Bought a new shower unit to replace the old unit . Now the fun starts, trying to see if and why it won't fit where the old one did.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2019)

Just arrived at work ready to cover the late shift and discovered the client that I'm covering for is there and raring to go.

This is excellent because it was a Burlesque show and I really wasn't looking forward to being around that, and I can now do a bit of office stuff, work on my project and vanish at 1630...


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just arrived at work ready to cover the late shift and discovered the client that I'm covering for is there and raring to go.
> 
> This is excellent because it was a Burlesque show and I really wasn't looking forward to being around that, and I can now do a bit of office stuff, work on my project and vanish at 1630...


1630, Late Shift?

You sneaking out early.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> 1630, Late Shift?
> 
> You sneaking out early.



I was expecting to be stuck here untill 2100 at the earliest.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was expecting to be stuck here until *2100 at the earliest.*


That'd be around the start of the late(graveyard) shift.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> That'd be around the start of the late(graveyard) shift.



I defer to your expertise on this.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I defer to your expertise on this.


Well you'd the bug doing the rounds, earlier this week, and didn't want to miss today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well you'd the bug doing the rounds, earlier this week, and didn't want to miss today.



20 Minutes to go. 

Currently grappling with conscience to decide if I should take the research material for my project back with me to read tomorrow...


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> 20 Minutes to go.
> 
> Currently grappling with conscience to decide if I should take the research material for my project back with me to read tomorrow...


Ay, give you summat to do at the least.


----------



## Paulus (26 Jan 2019)

All my jobs done, kitchen floor washed, now listening to the football and drinking beer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ay, give you summat to do at the least.



Well, whoopee.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2019)

Been watching the qualifying for the e-prix in the company of the furry twosome.

Had to put the watercolours away as the light's gone and after all that effort, I really don't want to be making any mistakes.

I am thinking about a nice


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jan 2019)

I’m back home now, which is nice.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m back home now, which is nice.



Glad to hear it and just for the record so am i


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m back home now, which is nice.





biggs682 said:


> Glad to hear it and just for the record so am i



Me too but off out soon.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2019)

Whereas I have done a stayputnik today.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, whoopee.


Don't get too excited now.

Besides, it was you who was looking forward to working the weekend!!!


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2019)

I am about to sit down and watch the e-prix from Santiago.

It has to be better than a very squelchy Millwall v Everton FA Cup tie. It is wazzing it down in London.


----------



## MikeG (26 Jan 2019)

My house is full of Spanish. So much so that I'm beginning to pick up what they're talking about.......


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> My house is full of Spanish. So much so that I'm beginning to pick up what they're talking about.......


¿Es verdad?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> *My house is full of Spanish. *So much so that I'm beginning to pick up what they're talking about.......


Liquorice?


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would you have preferred three inches of old snow


I would prefer no snow at all, by this point. It's getting hard to see backing out of my drive, the snow piled up on either side. As it was so cold, the snow was quite light and feathery, no effort at all to move 3 inches off the drive. I mostly used a broom. Worked its' way up to a torrid -12C or 11 F, as of now.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I would prefer no snow at all, by this point. It's getting hard to see backing out of my drive, the snow piled up on either side. As it was so cold, the snow was quite light and feathery, no effort at all to move 3 inches off the drive. I mostly used a broom. Worked its' way up to a torrid -12C or 11 F, as of now.




Chilly..


----------



## tyred (26 Jan 2019)

My homemade vegetable soup is almost ready for consumption


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Chilly..


Quite, especially when out checking fluids and doing bus inspections at -4F this morning. Complete 2 busses, run back to the van, warm up, do 2 more busses on the way to more than a dozen. Then I went to the bike co-op, really quiet around there today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Then I went to the bike co-op, really quiet around there today.


Is that because the bike motors don't work smoothly at -4F?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Jan 2019)

Beer
Locy beer!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (26 Jan 2019)

Lovely!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Beer
> Locy beer!


Locy? Is that the local word for local?


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2019)

Was a "raid the fridge" supper here tonight.

Had a scotch egg, a mini pork pie, coleslaw, potato salad and a slice of buttered rye toast. Oh and two  of course.


----------



## MikeG (26 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Liquorice?



No thanks, I'm full.


----------



## MikeG (26 Jan 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> ¿Es verdad?



Si, es verdad.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> No thanks, I'm full.


It'd help get rid!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jan 2019)

Have just discovered what happens when you put proofhide on a Brooks saddle and then forget to clean it for four days.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2019)

Morning! It looks dry out at the moment. We had quite a bit of rain yesterday.

About to go and make a hot drink! Anyone want one while I'm there ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Have just discovered what happens when you put proofhide on a Brooks saddle and then forget to clean it for four days.


Well don't leave us in suspense !  What happened ?


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2019)

Well! Here we are again, above ground and still breathing.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jan 2019)

Wild day forecast..I have a lovely stiff neck and upper back.
Tried to free it off to no avail, must have been all that shovel work Thursday and Friday.
Ibuprofen on toast it is then..


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2019)

My tablet is really slooooow ! Must be bits per year now! Must be all this live streaming I suppose. Too many people with colds !


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (27 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Locy? Is that the local word for local?


That’s typing while intoxicated!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well don't leave us in suspense !  What happened ?


I'm guessing the leather's gone all soft and no longer keeps him suspended.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2019)

I can't remember if I'm supposed to be doing something today !


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2019)

WinnieTheCockerpoo has just had her ears brushed. They get very knotted.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well don't leave us in suspense !  What happened ?






deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm guessing the leather's gone all soft and no longer keeps him suspended.



This is _mundane news_, if it was moderately exciting I'd give it another thread.

It took about ten minutes of cleaning, and I think I need a new cloth.

Probably should use old trou' next time I ride the bike too.

Saddle looks pretty nice though: It's darker but not uniformly so.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> WinnieTheCockerpoo has just had her ears brushed. They get very knotted.



I now have a picture of a dog with ears twisted together like a Dr. Suess cartoon.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is _mundane news_, if it was moderately exciting I'd give it another thread.
> 
> It took about ten minutes of cleaning, and I think I need a new cloth.
> 
> ...


Patina ! It will have an aged look and will probaby fade as you ride it .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2019)

I remembered! It's countie the bird day ! I may fall asleep !


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My tablet is really slooooow ! Must be bits per year now! Must be all this live streaming I suppose. Too many people with colds !



I had the system update to Oreo, 8.1, on mine and it's not been as good as it was before the update


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I remembered! It's countie the bird day ! I may fall asleep !




I was just going to post this..RSPB bird watching weekend


----------



## Katherine (27 Jan 2019)

All the doors are rattling and it's very noisy outside.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> All the doors are rattling and it's very noisy outside.


Today, I am mostly in Capetown....







Weather? What weather? [\Smug mode]


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I had the system update to Oreo, 8.1, on mine and it's not been as good as it was before the update


Oreo 8.1 really takes the biscuit....


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is that because the bike motors don't work smoothly at -4F?


I dunno, hardly ever see a motorized bicycle, except on YouTube. Doesn't seem to be a Midwestern thing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Today, I am mostly in Capetown....
> 
> View attachment 449273
> 
> ...


-18C, with 7 inches of snow on the ground, here. I really only get a couple of weeks of this per year, though. Soon to be back around 0C for high temperatures.


----------



## MikeG (27 Jan 2019)

I made a hygrometer this morning:


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jan 2019)

Time for a grumble: I do wish women cyclists wouldn't take their husband's surname once they've become established as a competitor. Particularly when they marry another cyclist. I'm looking at you Laura. When I heard Kenny had won gold in the national championships I thought her husband had won it.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2019)

Having another plumpitty day here today. Mind, I couldn't have chosen a better day for it. Not bothered with the birdy county thing - think the birds have the same idea as me as it's truly ghastly outside.

Although I did move some logs and brought a fresh sack of coal in.

Also printed the card I was sorting in photoshop last night in preparation for Tuesday's intended plans. The intention is to meet up with some racing friends, raise a glass to a racing driver we're all fans of, and then go visit his grave. It would've been his 50th birthday.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I made a hygrometer this morning:
> 
> View attachment 449291
> 
> ...



Saaay whaaaat?


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Saaay whaaaat?



It measures the moisture content in the air: wood constantly expands and contracts according to the air humidity, so the curve in the wood will change all the time. I'm guessing @MikeG has laminated two different woods which will expand and contract at different rates to produce the curve.

Most cabinet makers in Germany have one that uses horse hair, of all things: apparently it is even more sensitive than wood and can give extremely accurate readings.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2019)

It looks like it has been a lovely sunny day but I've been asleep for most of it.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It measures the moisture content in the air: wood constantly expands and contracts according to the air humidity, so the curve in the wood will change all the time. I'm guessing @MikeG has laminated two different woods which will expand and contract at different rates to produce the curve.
> 
> Most cabinet makers in Germany have one that uses horse hair, of all things: apparently it is even more sensitive than wood and can give extremely accurate readings.



I never knew that, very clever.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2019)

I need to go retrieve a load of laundry. It should be done by now.

Then I am very much in need of chocolate.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jan 2019)

Can i offer up Novak's win to the Mundane News pantheon of mundanity? By some bizarre twist in the space-time continuum a top-flight tennis player makes a dull winners speech. Do they all aspire to absolute banality?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I never knew that, very clever.


https://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Hygrometer
In school, since I had long curly hair, everybody was after a strand of my hair in science class when we made hygrometers.


----------



## Ratchet Cat (27 Jan 2019)

It's really windy here. I have used my turbo trainer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2019)

I was thinking about a diablo sandwich for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I was thinking about a diablo sandwich for lunch.


Better the devil you know...


----------



## MikeG (27 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> ...... I'm guessing @MikeG has laminated two different woods which will expand and contract at different rates to produce the curve.....



Almost. It's the same wood (parana pine), but with grain directions running at 90 degrees. So there is a very thin long-grain strip, with lots of cross-grain pieces glued to it. Wood expands and contracts across its width, but not along its length, and so this behaves exactly like a bi-metallic strip.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2019)

There ain’t ‘arf some clever bastards on this site, ain’t there?


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> There ain’t ‘arf some clever bastards on this site, ain’t there?


I wouldn't go that far


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> There ain’t ‘arf some clever bastards on this site, ain’t there?


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Almost. It's the same wood (parana pine), but with grain directions running at 90 degrees. So there is a very thin long-grain strip, with lots of cross-grain pieces glued to it. Wood expands and contracts across its width, but not along its length, and so this behaves exactly like a bi-metallic strip.



I was wondering how you made it only twist on one plane instead of turning into a pretzel, that makes sense.

My carpentry tutor spent hours torturing us with whole pages of tables giving warping percentages for all the common hard and softwoods in all three directions, and a set of formulas which theoretically meant we could calculate to tenth of a millimetre how much wood would twist in a certain direction for a certain temperature and humidity. We did at least two examples a week for two and a half years and every test had at least two questions on the matter.

Before anyone asks, no. I couldn't do it now: on the day after the exam I quite happily forgot the lot.

I since asked a British cabinet maker of some repute how they calculate twist. He said "Softwoods 10%, Hardwoods 5%. Done."


----------



## postman (27 Jan 2019)

I was on the lookout for a pair of jeans,just for around the house.My older pair look a bit worn and one or two marks on the knees from cleaning the kitchen floor.so on Thursday i was in Sainsbugs,they do TU clothing.So i see a pair my colour,looking closer they seem distressed,so i put my arm around them no i did not that was a little crappy joke.I thought if i got the two marks out of my pair and washed them again they would look like these.so with a bit of elbow grease and rubbing and a wash i have a pair of distressed jeans,saving some money,next job is to slash great bits out of them,then hey ho Postie is a fashion icon.What do you say to that then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> I was on the lookout for a pair of jeans,just for around the house.My older pair look a bit worn and one or two marks on the knees from cleaning the kitchen floor.so on Thursday i was in Sainsbugs,they do TU clothing.So i see a pair my colour,looking closer they seem distressed,so i put my arm around them no i did not that was a little crappy joke.I thought if i got the two marks out of my pair and washed them again they would look like these.so with a bit of elbow grease and rubbing and a wash i have a pair of distressed jeans,saving some money,next job is to slash great bits out of them,then hey ho Postie is a fashion icon.What do you say to that then.


All I know is that worsted is often bested.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jan 2019)

I'm half an hour into a power cut here. It started when I was in the bath. That was an interesting extraction from the bubbles.


----------



## Katherine (27 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> I was on the lookout for a pair of jeans,just for around the house.My older pair look a bit worn and one or two marks on the knees from cleaning the kitchen floor.so on Thursday i was in Sainsbugs,they do TU clothing.So i see a pair my colour,looking closer they seem distressed,so i put my arm around them no i did not that was a little crappy joke.I thought if i got the two marks out of my pair and washed them again they would look like these.so with a bit of elbow grease and rubbing and a wash i have a pair of distressed jeans,saving some money,next job is to slash great bits out of them,then hey ho Postie is a fashion icon.What do you say to that then.


Well done


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jan 2019)

While out walking today i had a sudden thought about Spanish fell walking boots. Can any of you remember them? They were suede leather with a rubber sole. Not much there to go off,but they were simple things. Quite flimsy and in either dark brown or beige,if i remember rightly. I'm talking 1970's here so i think they cost about a fiver a pair and usually bought if i remember rightly again at army and navy surplus stores.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm half an hour into a power cut here. It started when I was in the bath. That was an interesting extraction from the bubbles.


No
View attachment 449439


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jan 2019)

Cold crappy week forecast.
My neck is in need of physio grrrrr and I'm feeling sorry for myself.

Have a fun day all


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2019)

So it's Monday again already ....wicked 

Lets hope the week goes well for all involved


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> So it's Monday again already ....wicked
> 
> Lets hope the week goes well for all involved



Let's hope we all stay involved.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2019)

Morning. It is a lovely clear blue sky at the moment .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2019)

Morning. It is a lovely clear blue sky at the moment .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jan 2019)

This wind has sharp teeth.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was wondering how you made it only twist on one plane instead of turning into a pretzel, that makes sense.
> 
> My carpentry tutor spent hours torturing us with whole pages of tables giving warping percentages for all the common hard and softwoods in all three directions, and a set of formulas which theoretically meant we could calculate to tenth of a millimetre how much wood would twist in a certain direction for a certain temperature and humidity. We did at least two examples a week for two and a half years and every test had at least two questions on the matter.
> Thanks for explaining that ! I could never understand when I was at school why a piece of wood that I had planed so carefully had totally altered by the next week's lesson.
> ...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jan 2019)

> Thanks for explaining that ! I could never understand when I was at school why a piece of wood that I had planed so carefully had totally altered by the next week's lesson.



If your school was like mine this is because they stored the wood in a damp place and then used it in a dry classroon, and compounded this by stacking projects so the air couldn't get at both sides of the wood, causing it to dry unevenly over the week.

And using pine, which is cheap but warps for fun.

There are other factors as well, and they are generally ignored too.

This is unfortunate because you end up with a lot of people thinking they are stupid or incapable, when actually they simply aren't properly taught.

A friend of mine is currently trying to train carpenters in Rwanda, and says a lot of his time is spent trying to convince business owners to allow wood to dry properly (which takes years in some cases). He tends to be ignored and then the same people come asking why their furniture goes bendy.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2019)

Well, I’m as happy as puppy in a room full of bouncy balls.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jan 2019)

Just done my walk round at work.
No damage from the strong winds .
Pind is frozen over,birds are queuing up for their feed, now fed..
Lovely cold clear day..


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If your school was like mine this is because they stored the wood in a damp place and then used it in a dry classroon, and compounded this by stacking projects so the air couldn't get at both sides of the wood, causing it to dry unevenly over the week.
> 
> And using pine, which is cheap but warps for fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2019)

I don't what's going on with this tablet !


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I don't what's going on with this tablet !



Don't worry: I've just called the German naturalisation service and they don't know what's happening with the entire UK...


----------



## Speicher (28 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Don't worry: I've just called the German naturalisation service and they don't know what's happening with the entire UK...



I don't think we are ready to become nudists …. oh  not …. I see.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jan 2019)

Currently 1C and rain/snow mix, before it gets cold again. Look for some stunning numbers to come out of this about Wednesday. But, forecast high for Sunday around 10C. We'll see about that...


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Currently 1C and rain/snow mix, before it gets cold again. Look for some stunning numbers to come out of this about Wednesday. But, forecast high for Sunday around 10C. We'll see about that...


"Heavy snow" expected over here Wednesday.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2019)

Not long back from my ride! It was lovely and sunny but with a cold gusty wind. I wore 2 pairs of gloves which kept my fingers warm.
I stopped twice to take photo's. That's a new excuse!


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2019)

The postman has just delivered Weatherspoon News..


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I don't what's going on with this tablet !



Maybe it's haunted....


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I don't what's going on with this tablet !





Salty seadog said:


> Maybe it's haunted....



A ghost in the machine?


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Jan 2019)

Yesterday was warm and very very breezy....


















Today is 39C and there’s a heatwave on its way!!!!


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2019)

There isn’t any cake left. A situation that, quite frankly, is untenable.


----------



## MikeG (28 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> There isn’t any cake left.......



Don't worry, I've got some.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Yesterday was warm and very very breezy....
> 
> View attachment 449489
> View attachment 449490
> ...


I see the Isle of Wight is covered in cloud again .


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Don't worry, I've got some.


Arse!


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2019)

Felix AGAIL was on offer 3 boxes for £10 in Tesco (cheaper than Zooplus!) and I had a spend £50 get £7 off voucher.

So I bought £50-worth of cat food. And a job lot of dog biscuits on YS for a friend. And a lovely bouquet of white roses for tomorrow.

Also got a voucher for 5p a litre off fuel.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2019)

There’s cake in the oven and bread proving.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2019)

BTW, Madam Lexi likes my home made gravadlax...


----------



## MikeG (28 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> BTW, Madam Lexi likes my home made gravadlax...



How on earth....... No, just no, no.........

Will no-one rid us of this troublesome pest?


----------



## roadrash (28 Jan 2019)

That's no way to talk about @Reynard


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> That's no way to talk about @Reynard



I think @MikeG means my cat. 

Madam Lexi *IS* a troublesome pest, no two ways about it. But she's *MY* pest...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2019)

Besides, how could *anyone* resist this wee face?


----------



## MikeG (28 Jan 2019)

Sorry, resist doing what to that face?

You know that underneath that fur is this, don't you?


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Sorry, resist doing what to that face?



Fill it with suitable comestibles, of course... Like gravadlax, prawns, tuna...


----------



## MikeG (28 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Fill it with suitable comestibles, of course... Like gravadlax, prawns, tuna...



I put this insanity down to toxoplasmosis.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I put this insanity down to toxoplasmosis.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Sorry, resist doing what to that face?
> 
> You know that underneath that fur is this, don't you?
> 
> ...



When ours has attitude it certainly feels like that


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Besides, how could *anyone* resist this wee face?
> 
> View attachment 449537



There's something about 'Blues'


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> There's something about 'Blues'
> 
> View attachment 449553





Yes, there *is* something about blues... Here is the much-missed Madam Pearl.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> When ours has attitude it certainly feels like that



Definitely an honorary tortie then...

A friend of mine has a tortie and white called Cosette, who, when I visit, will either a) bite or b) biff. Funny, when I'm wearing a white coat and either stewarding or judging, she's all sweetness and light. And this cat weighs about 2kg wet through...


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Definitely an honorary tortie then...
> 
> A friend of mine has a tortie and white called Cosette, who, when I visit, will either a) bite or b) biff. Funny, when I'm wearing a white coat and either stewarding or judging, she's all sweetness and light. And this cat weighs about 2kg wet through...


It's the white coat, she probably thinks you're a Vet and they don't put up with 'attitude'.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> It's the white coat, she probably thinks you're a Vet and they don't put up with 'attitude'.



That doesn't track - the vets in the local practices here wear green coats 

But otherwise, she's used to showing, so knows to behave for a white coat. But otherwise, she's a right little madam. She was found as a kitten, wanged over someone's hedge in a paper bag from Burger King, with cut marks to her neck...


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Jan 2019)

It started snowing a few minutes ago, but then it stopped.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2019)

Right, I'm off to Bedfordshire via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Early start in the morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> "Heavy snow" expected over here Wednesday.


High temperature of -11 F expected here Wednesday. What constitutes a heavy snow, in Met Office terms?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> High temperature of -11 F expected here Wednesday. What constitutes a heavy snow, in Met Office terms?


Anything over 1/2 an inch, that sticks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2019)

According to the National Weather Service in the States;"
*Heavy Snow*
This generally means...

snowfall accumulating to 4" or more in depth in 12 hours or less; or
snowfall accumulating to 6" or more in depth in 24 hours or less

In forecasts, snowfall amounts are expressed as a range of values, e.g., "8 to 12 inches." However, in heavy snow situations where there is considerable uncertainty concerning the range of values, more appropriate phrases are used, such as "...up to 12 inches..." or alternatively "...8 inches or more..."."
But I would say any snow over 8 inches in a single storm situation. But I'm used to more snow than some others.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jan 2019)

I think i've done my toaster in. I put a couple of pappadoms in to warm up. When turning them around blue flashes and a crackling noise happened. I've tried another fuse but no luck. I'm now having to use my George Foreman type grilling machine to warm some crumpets up.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> According to the National Weather Service in the States;"
> *Heavy Snow*
> This generally means...
> 
> ...


That much would bring this country to a standstill. Those in charge wouldn't know what to do.

We'd a gritter get stuck, at the bottom of a slope, in just over a 1/4 inch earlier this month. IF only he'd thought about reversing!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> High temperature of -11 F expected here Wednesday. What constitutes a heavy snow, in Met Office terms?





classic33 said:


> Anything over 1/2 an inch, that sticks.



Correction: Anything over 1/2 an inch _in London and the South East_ that sticks.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2019)

I have got a cough.


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2019)

It is dark out, so I cannot see if it had snowed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> It is dark out, so I cannot see if it had snowed.



Setting the 'mundane' bar pretty high there already.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> High temperature of -11 F expected here Wednesday. What constitutes a heavy snow, in Met Office terms?



Like Donald you can keep that stuff thanks .

Morning all it's Tuesday


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jan 2019)

Frost here, rain maybe snow later.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2019)

There is a glitch in the Facetime continuum !


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2019)

I hope all is well with you, yours and all about you this morning. 

Myself, as keen as kitten with a crate full of catnip.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> According to the National Weather Service in the States;"
> *Heavy Snow*
> This generally means...
> 
> ...


Do you have your own personal cloud which follows you around ?


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> It is dark out, so I cannot see if it had snowed.



No snow in oventry yet, but it is


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2019)

We've had a sprinkle.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2019)

Our snow was a bit weird: it was light and powdery and the wind was blowing it about, but the temperatures dropped below zero in the night so it froze wherever it landed. Cycling through it was a bit hairy at times, only a few centimeters at the most and that was where it had drifted, but over broken ice it was very strange and made the backend a bit lively on occasion.

Where there was no snow there was ice and as usual when riding on spikes this was a nasty shock when dismounting.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Jan 2019)

Some folks here are so convinced it is going to snow heavily they were talking yesterday about having to leave early today so they don't get snowed in.

Apparently Coventry has an entirely different weather system to the rest of the country, they can be knee deep in snow when the rest of us have glorious sunshine


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Some folks here are so convinced it is going to snow heavily they were talking yesterday about having to leave early today so they don't get snowed in.
> 
> Apparently Coventry has an entirely different weather system to the rest of the country, they can be knee deep in snow when the rest of us have glorious sunshine



The old story about Coventry is that its in a hollow, which is probably true, and the bad weather goes over the top of it missing it, which is debatable.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> That doesn't track - the vets in the local practices here wear green coats
> 
> But otherwise, she's used to showing, so knows to behave for a white coat. But otherwise, she's a right little madam. She was found as a kitten, wanged over someone's hedge in a paper bag from Burger King, with cut marks to her neck...


 The things people can do to a Cat amazes me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> The things people can do to a Cat amazes me.



I thought that too. I'm not a cat person, and one of my jobs in one theatre was expelling the resident cat during performances, but although I made it clear she wasn't welcome I'd never actually try and hurt her: it would never occur to me to do so.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> It started snowing a few minutes ago, but then it stopped.


Ah ha! You have the starty stop technology !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2019)

My wife has given me some jobs to do !!  As if I can't find any of my own !


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jan 2019)

I have two sick grandchildren to look after today. 
One is on her phone in the kitchen. 
T'other is asleep on the settee having been playing with a balloon for 30 minutes.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Correction: Anything over 1/2 an inch _in London and the South East_ that sticks.


That's the end of ciivilisation as we know it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

fossyant said:


> We've had a sprinkle.


Hope you got there!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ah ha! You have the starty stop technology !


He's in Yorkshire though.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2019)

Well that's a simple job ! Just remove one electric shower unit and replace it for another one !

I wish someone told the manufacturers !


----------



## Speicher (29 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well that's a simple job ! Just remove one electric shower unit and replace it for another one !
> 
> I wish someone told the manufacturers !



They did tell the manufacturers, but it just went straight over the top of their heads.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Do you have your own personal cloud which follows you around ?


No, but in the Upper Midwest we tend to get more snow than some other places.
0F here, right now. Tomorrow I may have epic temperature numbers. We'll see.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well that's a simple job ! Just remove one electric shower unit and replace it for another one !
> 
> I wish someone told the manufacturers !


Electric showers? 

Shocking.


----------



## pjd57 (29 Jan 2019)

I just made a pot of lentil soup. Then I remembered there's some in the freezer.

Just need to add it to the Brexit stockpile.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Jan 2019)

Plenty of snow falling in Lancaster... not really sticking though.


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> There’s cake in the oven and bread proving.


Proving what? Fermats last theorum?


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Proving what? Fermats last theorum?


I don’t think bread can do infinitesimal calculus. But it’s fab with a dollop of jam


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2019)

It's snowing !


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2019)

It’s not snowing


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jan 2019)

It’s raining.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Jan 2019)

It's stopped raining.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's stopped raining.



We now have sleet


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I don’t think bread can do infinitesimal calculus.



Perhaps it can, _but it doesn't want to_.

You didn't think of that, did you?


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2019)

Tonight we shall be watching the very last David Suchet “ Poirot “ . That’s 70 episodes since October.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Perhaps it can, _but it doesn't want to_.
> 
> You didn't think of that, did you?



No I didn’t think of that, but then I’m not a deep thinker.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2019)

Take cover... a large glowing yellow thing has been seen in the sky...


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Perhaps it can, _but it doesn't want to_.
> 
> You didn't think of that, did you?


Maybe it has already but refuses to feed you the answer.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Take cover... a large glowing yellow thing has been seen in the sky...


Ignore whilst Friday, 11:45.


----------



## mybike (29 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Besides, how could *anyone* resist this wee face?
> 
> View attachment 449537



Easily.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jan 2019)

Recycling bin day tomorrow...
It's already poised at the gate, ready for a speedy deployment before bedtime tonight


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2019)

One of the sensor lights keeps coming on them going off, then coming on them going off, then coming on them going off.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Plenty of snow falling in Lancaster... not really sticking though.


We're in a state of emergency here.
Funny, I've been paying taxes to Illinois.


----------



## mybike (29 Jan 2019)

We've had a mixture of rain, sleet and snow today, then I went out for a walk and a gritter was out, gritting the wet road.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Jan 2019)




----------



## postman (29 Jan 2019)

Postman reporting in from his bedroom.I have been knocked off my feet by a nasty bug.It seems my pal has given it to me.His next door neighbour had it for five days last week.He went in to see if he could help.He himself was in bed 36 hours.I have not felt this bad for a long time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2019)

GWS, @postman .


----------



## pjd57 (29 Jan 2019)

Half 3 and my Mrs asks , can you pick something up from.....

Almost spring like outside , so on the bike in minutes heading down the canal to Anniesland.
In and out of Boots in minutes and heading home before 4 , into a blizzard.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Tonight we shall be watching the very last David Suchet “ Poirot “ . That’s 70 episodes since October.



Fantastic albeit sad episode. Have a discreet tissue handy or say you have an eyelash in your eyes. Poirot and Hastings on top form.


----------



## MikeG (29 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I made a hygrometer this morning:
> 
> View attachment 449291
> 
> ...



I've been offered £50 for this!! Three bits of wood.......

I've got a much improved design drawn up, and I reckon I can make a dozen in a weekend. Look out Richard Branson, I'm after your empire.....


----------



## tyred (29 Jan 2019)

The hour hand on the clock on my car's dashboard has somehow come loose and hangs limply at the 6 o' clock position. It happened about three weeks ago and it is surprisingly irritating but I'm not sure that I can really be bothered dismantling the dashboard to try to repair it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> One of the sensor lights keeps coming on them going off, then coming on them going off, then coming on them going off.



Well that's your evening entertainment sorted then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe it has already but refuses to feed you the answer.



D*mn that cunning bread.


----------



## screenman (29 Jan 2019)

The outside light has stopped coming on.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Jan 2019)

Looks grim outside 
Cycle to work tomorrow is going to be rubbish


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I don’t think bread can do infinitesimal calculus. But it’s fab with a dollop of jam



By do you put the calculus on first or the jam. Be careful here.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Jan 2019)

screenman said:


> The outside light has stopped coming on.



Check the sensor, sometimes it keeps clicking on then off again repeatedly. This often trips the light switch.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> I've been offered £50 for this!! Three bits of wood.......
> 
> I've got a much improved design drawn up, and I reckon I can make a dozen in a weekend. Look out Richard Branson, I'm after your empire.....


What batteries do they take?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> Postman reporting in from his bedroom.I have been knocked off my feet by a nasty bug.It seems my pal has given it to me.His next door neighbour had it for five days last week.He went in to see if he could help.He himself was in bed 36 hours.I have not felt this bad for a long time.


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Speicher (29 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> By do you put the calculus on first or the jam. Be careful here.



I hope he can differentiate!


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2019)

I’ve deleted my fake FB account. I wonder if anyone will notice.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve deleted my fake FB account. I wonder if anyone will notice.


Fake?


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Fake?


Yes fake. Or maybe dummy account. One in a false name so I could join a couple of cycle fb groups.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Yes fake. Or maybe dummy account. One in a false name so I could join a couple of cycle fb groups.


It'll be the larger groups who miss you first.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2019)

The snow fell on wet ground so it didn't pitch. It soon turned to sleet and then rain.
It is plastic and cardboard recycling tomorrow. Mustn't forget.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2019)

I got back from my jaunt down to Hampshire a short while ago. So glad I didn't have to ride back from the station in the snow.

Visited the grave of someone very dear to me. It would've been his 50th birthday. Feeling rather introspective and more than a touch maudlin. If I was a drinking person, I'd be getting very drunk right now. 

I miss him so much.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I got back from my jaunt down to Hampshire a short while ago. So glad I didn't have to ride back from the station in the snow.
> 
> Visited the grave of someone very dear to me. It would've been his 50th birthday. Feeling rather introspective and more than a touch maudlin. If I was a drinking person, I'd be getting very drunk right now.
> 
> I miss him so much.


Never forget, remember the good times


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Never forget, remember the good times





I can't forget xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jan 2019)

My ophthalmologist called to cancel my appointment for tomorrow, due the state of emergency here. I call it a freezaster.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jan 2019)

Currently -18C.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Currently -18C.


Send it this way!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jan 2019)

Sure thing. Always happy to help a friend in need.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Send it this way!



Nooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!!


There'd be less moaning at the next bit of "cold weather".


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> There'd be less moaning at the next bit of "cold weather".



Eh, no matter *what* the weather does, someone will moan about it. 

If moaning about the weather were an olympic sport, Team GB would come home with gold every time.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Eh, no matter *what* the weather does, someone will moan about it.
> 
> If moaning about the weather were an olympic sport, Team GB would come home with gold every time.


Too warm, for some. last year


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Too warm, for some. last year



Yeah...

At least with cold weather you can add an extra layer of clothing. When it's hot, you get to a point where you can't take any more off...


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2019)

Right, I'm off to bed.

I need a good night's sleep after today. Glad I went though, I'd have regretted it if I hadn't.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nooooooooooooooo!!!


Sorry, I've already called DHL. Should be on the way by Friday.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sorry, I've already called DHL. Should be on the way by Friday.


That'll be the country at a standstill, once it gets here.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Jan 2019)

Right you lot, am off to deliver a masterclass on Tempura batter mixing in J’burg.....


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jan 2019)

I have still got a cough.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jan 2019)

We have a little ice..


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Currently -18C.



Just been watching this on the news ,vortex. Wow it does look quite nasty


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> We have a little ice..



Same here so either car or walking for me today


----------



## Katherine (30 Jan 2019)

Get well soon @postman


----------



## Katherine (30 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I got back from my jaunt down to Hampshire a short while ago. So glad I didn't have to ride back from the station in the snow.
> 
> Visited the grave of someone very dear to me. It would've been his 50th birthday. Feeling rather introspective and more than a touch maudlin. If I was a drinking person, I'd be getting very drunk right now.
> 
> I miss him so much.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2019)

Morning. There is a hard frost out there this morning. I have put some bird food out on the bird feeders and scattered some on the ground.

I have put the recycling bin out and spent some time reorganizing it so that it would all fit. We seem to have a lot of cardboard this week !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2019)

There will be a few electric guitars up for sale soon !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jan 2019)

My kids have been all excited this morning, “Dad, it’s snowing!”

I look outside. There’s a sprinkle of powder on the ground and nothing falling from the sky. 

My willpower against the weather prevails


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jan 2019)

Last night we had heavy rain which turned into ice, no way was I going to walk in that this morning so I got a lift in.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Right you lot, am off to deliver a masterclass on Tempura batter mixing in J’burg.....


Will you be publishing a book soon ?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2019)

Way too cold for a bike ride so far today .


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Way too cold for a bike ride so far today .
> 
> View attachment 449702



It ain't that cold just yet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jan 2019)

Currently rolling between -4 and -1. Fortunately my work clothes are warm enough to ride in.

Also, snow spikes work, and leather Akubras are surprisingly good in cold weather.

That is all.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jan 2019)

I can't find the smoke machine.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2019)

It's all gone misty !  

I was thinking that I might try a ride later if it brightens up. It looks like that may be out of the question now that the mist has arrived.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jan 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can't find the smoke machine.





Illaveago said:


> It's all gone misty !



Oh, you've got it.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I got back from my jaunt down to Hampshire a short while ago. So glad I didn't have to ride back from the station in the snow.
> 
> Visited the grave of someone very dear to me. It would've been his 50th birthday. Feeling rather introspective and more than a touch maudlin. If I was a drinking person, I'd be getting very drunk right now.
> 
> I miss him so much.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2019)

I’m in M&S, Earl Grey tea, bacon bap and a toasted tea cake for breakfast while I wait for Winnie the CP to be groomed.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5519368, member: 9609"]what a weird month weather wise, virtually no rain and plenty of dry roads. Have just realised my mileage o far this January is 659 with two days to go. My record ever month was last May with 700 miles.

Not wanting to temp fate here but how strange if my biggest ever monthly mileage was achieved in a January in Scotland.

Heading out now and it is another beautiful blue sky day (-3) I could pass that 700 today [/QUOTE]

My mileage is just over 400, my best January for a couple of years.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Way too cold for a bike ride so far today .
> 
> View attachment 449702


It's only -2°!


----------



## Speicher (30 Jan 2019)

Clear blue skies and sunshine here.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2019)

I've just come in from de icing the car. It's freezing out there !  When I went out earlier this morning to put the recycling out the sky was clear with a bit of ice on the car windows. Freezing fog has moved in and covered the cars in spiky water droplets and it now feels a lot colder.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've just come in from de icing the car. It's freezing out there !  When I went out earlier this morning to put the recycling out the sky was clear with a bit of ice on the car windows. Freezing fog has moved in and covered the cars in spiky water droplets and it now feels a lot colder.


It's gonna get colder.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2019)

The fog has settled in! Looks like I won't be out on the bike. 

60 miles on the Double Blue this month. Almost 70 for the year which is a record for me.

Ah well ! I'd better go and take the battery off my wife's car ! I may be gone a while !


----------



## mybike (30 Jan 2019)

mybike said:


> We've had a mixture of rain, sleet and snow today, then I went out for a walk and a gritter was out, gritting the wet road.



And today we've had snow, but it's melting quite fast.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2019)

I really can’t make up my mind whether to go for a ride or do my tax return.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I really can’t make up my mind whether to go for a ride or do my tax return.


Tax return, you can eat cake. Harder do on a bike.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tax return, you can eat cake. Harder do on a bike.



Do the bike ride and eat the cake later, you'll enjoy the cake more if you think you've earned it.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Do the bike ride and eat the cake later, you'll enjoy the cake more if you think you've earned it.


True. Something to look forward to, when you've finished.


----------



## postman (30 Jan 2019)

No sign of an improvement if this morning is anything to go by.Food intake since Sunday has been one yoghurt and two slices of toast.Which after ten mins or so my stomach throws out.I might be sometime in this bedroom.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> No sign of an improvement if this morning is anything to go by.Food intake since Sunday has been one yoghurt and two slices of toast.Which after ten mins or so my stomach throws out.I might be sometime in this bedroom.



Oh dear! GWS postie. Have you seen the doctor?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> No sign of an improvement if this morning is anything to go by.Food intake since Sunday has been one yoghurt and two slices of toast.Which after ten mins or so my stomach throws out.I might be sometime in this bedroom.



Oh, dear. Hope this improves Postie. I think a Doctor may be a good idea.


----------



## postman (30 Jan 2019)

Thanks for the good wishes,no i have not seen the Doctor,you know what we cyclists and more mature people are like,we just get on with it.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> Thanks for the good wishes,no i have not seen the Doctor,you know what we cyclists and more mature people are like,we just get on with it.


From a safe distance though y'unnerstand.


----------



## postman (30 Jan 2019)

Old it maybe but it works.I am using Dell laptop given to me by my daughter.It is as big as a pillow case weighs as much as a sack of bricks and has Windows 7 on it.But i am listening to my YouTube list of songs,and is keeping me in touch.OLD is good.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2019)

That was fun!  Corsa B . Battery tucked away up near the windscreen.

The sun has come out but it looks like there is a large bank of cloud to the South and West moving in .


----------



## MikeG (30 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> Do the bike ride and eat the cake later, you'll enjoy the cake more if you think you've earned it.



Sod that. Some bugger will have eaten it whilst you're out. Eat it now!


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jan 2019)

Fantastic day but it's a cold one.
Perfect cycling weather,shame I'm at bloody work...


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> No sign of an improvement if this morning is anything to go by.Food intake since Sunday has been one yoghurt and two slices of toast.Which after ten mins or so my stomach throws out.I might be sometime in this bedroom.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2019)

I've just had a potter up to the Chemists and back on the Raleigh 3 speed, nice couple of mile jaunt but it's a bit parky out there.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Sod that. Some bugger will have eaten it whilst you're out. Eat it now!



There's only me and my Good Lady at home now so that's something I don't have to worry about.


----------



## slow scot (30 Jan 2019)

Eye test this afternoon, then to the cinema for direct broadcast from ROH of "La Traviata". Actually nothing "mundane" about that really.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> No sign of an improvement if this morning is anything to go by.Food intake since Sunday has been one yoghurt and two slices of toast.Which after ten mins or so my stomach throws out.I might be sometime in this bedroom.


Make sure that you drink plenty .


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2019)

Feel better after a good night's sleep. Head is still a bit woolly though. And you wonderful bods know how to make a girl feel more cheerful  So do the girls - I currently have two purry furries sharing my chair. 

Good job I'm teetotal though, else I'd have a thumping hangover today.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2019)

postman said:


> Thanks for the good wishes,no i have not seen the Doctor,you know what we cyclists and more mature people are like,we just get on with it.



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2019)

I have been out for a ride. It was a bit of a struggle getting out to Biddestone but it was lovely on the way back to see the hills in the distance covered in snow.
I stopped a couple of times to take some pictures. Another 7 miles.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2019)

Time to ditch work early - catch the best of the snow. I'm off out on the MTB with Ice Spikers.

I may be some time !


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2019)

Working on my LH 90B watercolour.

It will go in a motor racing scrapbook that I am revamping. I started the scrapbook in 1988, and it's looking a little tired in places... 

Or should that be _tyred_.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Just been watching this on the news ,vortex. Wow it does look quite nasty


-30C this morning. Glorious sunshine but windy. I got called in to work.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2019)

The snow capped hills of Blacklands Hollow and Cherhill in the background. Taken today whilst admiring the view .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> -30C this morning. Glorious sunshine but windy. I got called in to work.


From here it's hard to imagine that kind of temperature. The outright record for my part of the world is -26.1 and that was way back in the 1980s.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2019)

A bit of information about my previous picture. On the top of the left hand hill you might be able to see Cherhill Monument which was designed by Charles Barry the same chap that designed the Palace of Westminster ( House of Parliament ). I haven't a clue why it was built though!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Jan 2019)

The relief when I get home knowing the cycling is over is just wonderful


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2019)

That ride was rather filthy. Slushy, and not much snow, but it's starting to freeze.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A bit of information about my previous picture. On the top of the left hand hill you might be able to see Cherhill Monument which was designed by Charles Barry the same chap that designed the Palace of Westminster ( House of Parliament ). I haven't a clue why it was built though!



Neither do I: it seems a rather pointless waste of time. Do you know why the Cherhill Monument was built?


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2019)

I have put some mushrooms and tomatoes under the grill. Other suitable comestibles are about to hit the frying pan.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2019)

Tax Return ✅
Bike Ride ✅
Cake Consumed ✅
Dogs Walked ✅
First episode of Luther on iPlayer ✅

Luther...it ain’t Poirot is it?


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jan 2019)

My recycling bin was frozen shut. 
I had to whallop the top with a clenched fist to break the icy seal.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A bit of information about my previous picture. On the top of the left hand hill you might be able to see Cherhill Monument which was designed by Charles Barry the same chap that designed the Palace of Westminster ( House of Parliament ). I haven't a clue why it was built though!


_"Erected in 1845 by the 3rd Marquis of Lansdowne to the designs of Sir Charles Barry to commemorate his ancestor, Sir William Petty."_


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (30 Jan 2019)

I am going to have a take away Friday or Saturday!


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Jan 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Right you lot, am off to deliver a masterclass on Tempura batter mixing in J’burg.....



Tempura fried thin strips of courgette. You know it makes sense. Great as a side with a good bit of meat.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2019)

Right, dry cured streaky bacon, newmarket sausages, columbian blacktail eggs and a slice of bread went into the frying pan to accompany the grilled tomatoes and mushrooms. 

@MikeG will be pleased to know that there were no baked beans involved.


----------



## MikeG (30 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, dry cured streaky bacon, newmarket sausages, columbian blacktail eggs and a slice of bread went into the frying pan to accompany the grilled tomatoes and mushrooms.
> 
> @MikeG will be pleased to know that there were no baked beans involved.



Bacon, egg and sausage to the rest of us. Yours must be the Marks & Sparks version. "Not just........"


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Bacon, egg and sausage to the rest of us. Yours must be the Marks & Sparks version. "Not just........"





The only things I buy in Marks & Sparks are undercrackers.  St Michael is the patron saint of underwear after all.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, dry cured streaky bacon, newmarket sausages, columbian blacktail eggs and a slice of bread went into the frying pan to accompany the grilled tomatoes and mushrooms.
> 
> @MikeG will be pleased to know that there were no baked beans involved.



He does know Friday is coming up



MikeG said:


> Bacon, egg and sausage to the rest of us. Yours must be the Marks & Sparks version. "Not just........"



What are you having on the 'bad day' Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> What are you having on the 'bad day' Reynard.



A pot noodle...


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> A pot noodle...


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> The only things I buy in Marks & Sparks are undercrackers.  St Michael is the patron saint of underwear after all.


Dunnes have Saint Bernard!


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2019)

Am watching MOTD.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Am watching MOTD.


Someone has to.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Someone has to.



Oi!!!


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oi!!!


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 449917



Hey, careful with that! You'll spill my


----------



## slowmotion (31 Jan 2019)

HMRC's Self Assessment website timed me out six times in forty-five minutes this afternoon while I was attempting to file a return. It had a happy ending. They owe me £2.
Actually, if HMRC can't come up with a website that works, it isn't totally surprising that Amazon, Starbucks etc are laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Jan 2019)

Looks like a lot of windscreen scraping will be required..


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Jan 2019)

-5 C this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Looks like a lot of windscreen scraping will be required..




Ah the beauty of owning a 10 + year old Ford with heated screens 

I will be in the car today folks so be warned and take care


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2019)

The top of the morning to ya. 

Nice cup of tea.


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Looks like a lot of windscreen scraping will be required..



Not for me, car stays in a nice warm garage. Now I should not have been so smug there as I just remembered I have 3 windscreens booked in at my first customer this morning, blast.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jan 2019)

-7 degrees.

Ice all over the road. 

Heavy spiked tyres.

Pitch dark.

And still I'm plotting ways to ride a little bit longer...


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2019)

Morning! Is everything hunky dory where you are today ? It is -6 C here with a lovely pink sky forming .


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Jan 2019)

People laugh at us for owning a mini, we are the ones laughing now because it lives in the garage-we don't have to scrape the windows in the morning


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2019)

Colleague didn't come in yesterday in his Range Rover Evoque - nearly crashed twice so went home. I somehow managed fine in a 17 year old saloon car ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jan 2019)

fossyant said:


> Colleague didn't come in yesterday in his Range Rover Evoque - nearly crashed twice so went home. I somehow managed fine in a 17 year old saloon car ?


I had similar experiences in college: the people who were most often late were those who came by car. It was always "Traffic jams" in summer and snow + traffic in winter.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2019)

It is now -3 C.

The old Mini's were fun to drive in the snow .


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is now -3 C.
> 
> The old Mini's were fun to drive in the snow .



They were fun period..


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Jan 2019)

We were minus 6 ,warming a bit but a beautiful stunning morning.
I love this weather,makes you feel alive


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5520557, member: 9609"]It is something that I have taken notice of for quite some time - when there is adverse weather the vehicle stuck in the hedge or upside down in the field is very often the 4x4
My guess is they are so good at going forward with all wheel drive plus all the electronic traction control gizmos that the driver is less aware the road surface is slippery. Unfortunately when it comes to bends the tech still can't over rule the laws of physics.[/QUOTE]
Quite often it's the width of the tyres, they try to ride on top of the snow/ice rather than cutting into it like narrow tyres do, also as you say the gizmo's you can still be travelling forward at 30mph with all 4 wheels locked up & as far as the car is concerned you're stopped.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5520557, member: 9609"]It is something that I have taken notice of for quite some time - when there is adverse weather the vehicle stuck in the hedge or upside down in the field is very often the 4x4
My guess is they are so good at going forward with all wheel drive plus all the electronic traction control gizmos that the driver is less aware the road surface is slippery. Unfortunately when it comes to bends the tech still can't over rule the laws of physics.[/QUOTE]
It's more down to the stupid tyres some people fit to them, too wide and not enough tread to bite through the snow.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Quite often it's the width of the tyres, they try to ride on top of the snow/ice rather than cutting into it like narrow tyres do, also as you say the gizmo's you can still be travelling forward at 30mph with all 4 wheels locked up & as far as the car is concerned you're stopped.



Great minds and all that.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Jan 2019)

Not to mention whose sat behind the wheel


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5520557, member: 9609"]It is something that I have taken notice of for quite some time - when there is adverse weather the vehicle stuck in the hedge or upside down in the field is very often the 4x4
My guess is they are so good at going forward with all wheel drive plus all the electronic traction control gizmos that the driver is less aware the road surface is slippery. Unfortunately when it comes to bends the tech still can't over rule the laws of physics.[/QUOTE]

I think the Evoque is 2wd like every other car, but in snow you switch off the wizzardry button. A colleague drove in last march quite happily in her Masaratti. It has a snow button


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Jan 2019)

Think we're over mundaining peeps..

New thread needed about 4x4 drivers and why they crash on the school run in 1 mm of snow!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jan 2019)

We found the smoke machine by the way.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2019)

My toes are cold, got 2 pairs of socks on


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Jan 2019)

Been for a walk, perfect day,warming up a bit but a good frost


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2019)

The bin worriers have been rearranging our bins. I temporarily inherited No. 28's this morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> From here it's hard to imagine that kind of temperature. The outright record for my part of the world is -26.1 and that was way back in the 1980s.


I think mine was -33C in 1905, but that doesn't count wind chill factor, in either case. When I was at work, there was hardly anyone there. As a shuttle driver, I just drove around all day, mostly drinking tea.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5520610, member: 9609"]hmmm, nearly all vehicles have stupidly over wide tyres on now, and if over wide tyres limited adhesion how do they propel themselves forward so well?
I still think in a more traditional car (with traditional diff driving on mostly one wheel) you became aware the road surface was slippy sooner. than in a high tech 4x4 that s very nearly giving traction to all 4 wheels at one.[/QUOTE]
Back in the 80s a mate had a Camero with a 'breathed on' engine and stupidly wide 12" 'General Grabber' tyres, immensely quick in the dry (in a straight line) it'd just aquaplane like crazy in the rain. I was in it once and we were driving (well he was) on a dual carriageway at a steady 60mph when suddenly the back end went 3 foot or so sideways,
Andy reckoned it did this all the time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2019)

Four wheel drive is best in deep snow, torque and the like tends to spin you out on slick surfaces.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Back in the 80s a mate had a Camero with a 'breathed on' engine and stupidly wide 12" 'General Grabber' tyres, immensely quick in the dry (in a straight line) it'd just aquaplane like crazy in the rain. I was in it once and we were driving (well he was) on a dual carriageway at a steady 60mph when suddenly the back end went 3 foot or so sideways,
> Andy reckoned it did this all the time.


Rear wheel drive pretty bad in slick too. I have the Murano in front wheel only mode.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"Erected in 1845 by the 3rd Marquis of Lansdowne to the designs of Sir Charles Barry to commemorate his ancestor, Sir William Petty."_


The fellow who did a survey of Irish land so it could be given to Cromwells' soldiers?


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2019)

Not like my ancestors needed land in Ireland, when you're being sold into indentured servitude in Carolina, you don't really need a summer place any more.
(Or so my folks said)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think mine was -33C in 1905, but that doesn't count wind chill factor, in either case. When I was at work, there was hardly anyone there. As a shuttle driver, I just drove around all day, mostly drinking tea.


I hear you're due to have a big change to plus figures over the next few days. I imagine that'll create its own problems with the rapid thaw?

Not quite as chilly here. -4C when I had to chauffeur my brother earlier. The windscreen was frozen inside and out.

The room just jumped while writing this.  Quite a big blasting session over at Sharpstones quarry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2019)

Gradual enough, and not long lived, so I'm figuring it will be okay.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> As a shuttle driver, I just drove around all day, mostly drinking tea.


Tut Tut, Drinking & Driving you should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5520741, member: 9609"]never come across that expression before - supercharger?[/QUOTE]
No, just means been reworked, or at least it does around here.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5520741, member: 9609"]never come across that expression before - supercharger?

totally agree that popular modification back in the 70s of the super wide tyres made these cars into an even bigger liability. (they look good at the time though)

tyres and grip is a very complex subject though, i have winter tyres on my fwd van and it is as good in the snow as my wifes 4x4 with summer tyres on, I would imagine her 4x4 would be far better with the right rubber on though.[/QUOTE]
No 'breathed on' means tuned which in the case of Andy's engine was High Compression Pistons, a Race Camshaft with solid 'Lifters' (Tappets) instead of Hydraulic self adjusting ones, high output oil pump and a big airflow Holley '4 barrel' carb, he'd also got 'tube headers' instead of the cast iron exhaust manifold that fed into 'Sidepipes' with not much in the way of silencing.

It hadn't been 'stroked' though so it was the standard 350 cubic inch V8 (roughly 5 1/2 litre)


----------



## Threevok (31 Jan 2019)

Sitting here at work, awaiting the 10cm of snow forecast


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2019)

Threevok said:


> Sitting here at work, awaiting the 10cm of snow forecast



It's coming - rain radar shows big clouds moving very very slowly.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2019)

Made a loaf of bread and found some 17 year old video of Nettiethedog.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Made a loaf of bread and found some 17 year old video of Nettiethedog.


In the bread?


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

Kitchen morning today. Spuds bashed, red cabbage shredded and braising in red wine, while faggots, stock, sage and caramelized onions are doing a culinary minuet in the crock pot.

Need to haul wood and coal after lunch, and then I plan to spend the afternoon painting.

Lox and schmear on rye toast for lunch. And  of course.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> No 'breathed on' means tuned which in the case of Andy's engine was High Compression Pistons, a Race Camshaft with solid 'Lifters' (Tappets) instead of Hydraulic self adjusting ones, high output oil pump and a big airflow Holley '4 barrel' carb, he'd also got 'tube headers' instead of the cast iron exhaust manifold that fed into 'Sidepipes' with not much in the way of silencing.
> 
> It hadn't been 'stroked' though so it was the standard 350 cubic inch V8 (roughly 5 1/2 litre)



One of my favourite experiences is being down on the fenceline in Turn 1 at Rockingham with a grid of 20 V8 powered ASCARs coming straight towards me and my camera. The noise makes your bones shake. Fab-U-lous!!!


----------



## MikeG (31 Jan 2019)

........and getting splattered by the rubber dust as they go past you. Yep. Did it once. I'm not a slow learner.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> The fellow who did a survey of Irish land so it could be given to Cromwells' soldiers?


He was one of them. He got 30,000 acres(Irish) awarded to him.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5520811, member: 9609"]apart from 'breathed on' the rest of those terms are music to my ears - and I bet it sounded good too. I always dreamed of having a car like that but never got round to it.  i always wanted one with a shaker scoop.
i've always known it as tuned-up or souped-up[/QUOTE]
You wouldn't have wanted it driving up your street at night.



View: https://youtu.be/5rFciqzmP0Y


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2019)

Phaeton said:


> In the bread?



yeah


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think mine was -33C in 1905, but that doesn't count wind chill factor, in either case. When I was at work, there was hardly anyone there. As a shuttle driver, I just drove around all day, mostly drinking tea.


You were at work in 1905!

What's the secret?


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You were at work in 1905!
> What's the secret?


He works afters doesn't start whilst 1400


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is now -3 C.
> 
> The old Mini's were fun to drive in the snow .


Not as much fun as a Hillman Imp 'though.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Not as much fun as a Hillman Imp 'though.


Sunbeam Stiletto with wooden sills


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Not as much fun as a Hillman Imp 'though.


Til the headgasket went on the Imp.


----------



## MikeG (31 Jan 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Not as much fun as a Hillman Imp 'though.


Didn't an Imp have cable operated brakes? That's just a little more fun than I want in a car.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Didn't an Imp have cable operated brakes? That's just a little more fun than I want in a car.


Dunno about the brakes but the best thing to do was whip the engine out and stick it in a sidecar outfit,


View: https://youtu.be/8qxm1qUFCfQ


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/X2Jf9aMmwTo


Quite quick

EDIT - BTW if anyone wonders what that monstrosity is at @4: 16 it's an Imp van/estate


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Didn't an Imp have cable operated brakes? That's just a little more fun than I want in a car.


Mine didn't but as said I had the posh version a Stiletto


----------



## Threevok (31 Jan 2019)

Threevok said:


> Sitting here at work, awaiting the 10cm of snow forecast



.....Still waiting....


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2019)

Threevok said:


> .....Still waiting....


My toes are still cold


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> ........and getting splattered by the rubber dust as they go past you. Yep. Did it once. I'm not a slow learner.



The bits of rubber are nothing.  It's when someone bites the wall that you've got problems. ASCAR bodyshell doesn't taste very nice. 

P.S. I was on the fenceline at various circuits as a snappy for near enough a decade.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Til the headgasket went on the Imp.



They were rather prone to doing that - iirc the problems were down to the aly block... The Imp was a great concept but badly thought out.

I'm on the Mini side of this debate. 998cc Cooper with a race cam = bonkers but fun


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2019)

I’m making whiskey sauce. I don’t like the smell of whiskey, so I have never tasted it....


Until today. 


At the age of 61 I have just had my first taste of whiskey. It’s _not_ horrible. I might buy a decent bottle one day and see what that’s like.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> They were rather prone to doing that - iirc the problems were down to the aly block... The Imp was a great concept but badly thought out.
> 
> I'm on the Mini side of this debate. 998cc Cooper with a race cam = bonkers but fun



I had a 1275 GT mini for a while, a quick POS.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

It looks a bit foggy out of the window.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I had a 1275 GT mini for a while, a quick POS.



Neat 

The thing with Minis is that they're so light and handle so well that even a basic one is fun - and pretty quick. It's at the top end where you start to run out of steam. 

And in any case I'm kinda biased. I've had my far share of automotive capers in a Mini, and my favourite racing driver was a world champion in Ministox


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m making whiskey sauce. I don’t like the smell of whiskey, so I have never tasted it....
> 
> 
> Until today.
> ...


Glen Moray is a good starting place for a reasonable *Whisky*, @ £20-£22 a bottle


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Glen Moray is a good starting place


The bottom of the bottle is a good finishing place


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> They were rather prone to doing that - iirc the problems were down to the aly block... The Imp was a great concept but badly thought out.
> 
> I'm on the Mini side of this debate. 998cc Cooper with a race cam = bonkers but fun


If they ran short on water or a hose went they overheated and the head/block warped.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2019)

Phaeton said:


> The bottom of the bottle is a good finishing place


I try and make em last a couple of days lately.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> If they ran short on water or a hose went they overheated and the head/block warped.



One thing you can say about the A-series engine is that it was pretty well much bomb-proof. It wasn't nearly as fancy pants as the Imp's engine with its aluminium block, but it was reliable.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2019)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/X2Jf9aMmwTo
> 
> 
> Quite quick
> ...



Wasn't that a Hillman Husky ?

The engine was originally a Coventry Climax engine.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

I have a very nice 

In other news, the LH 90B pen and watercolour is coming on a treat. I've started adding colour to the surroundings. The car itself is almost done.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Mine didn't but as said I had the posh version a Stiletto


I think it was Sunbeam Stiletto and Hillman Californian.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2019)

I have just learned the difference between whiskey and whisky.


----------



## Katherine (31 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have just learned the difference between whiskey and whisky.


Geography?


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> You were at work in 1905!
> 
> What's the secret?


Drink tea,keep busy,act natural, don't volunteer for anything.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2019)

How to keep Teens happy, order Dominoes Pizza !


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have just learned the difference between whiskey and whisky.


 E ?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Jan 2019)

Looks like no snow for us
Yet when I left it was

I cycled home with vigor thinking I would be on the bus

Oh well. 7 quid saved!


----------



## MikeG (31 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> E ?



Irland, you mean? Or Scoteland perhaps?


----------



## MikeG (31 Jan 2019)

fossyant said:


> How to keep Teens happy, order Dominoes Pizza !



How to keep teenagers occupied and happy.......homemade pizzas, using homemade dough, homemade tomato sauce, home cooked veggies, and hand-grated cheese. That's an afternoon, right there.


----------



## MikeG (31 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5521165, member: 9609"]Just blown my all time monthly record of 700 miles completely out of the water with 751 miles - in January
I can't seem to stop cycling, may be I need to go and see someone and get my head checked out.[/QUOTE]

Well done Reiver! You'd have lost good money betting on that 6 months ago.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Jan 2019)




----------



## Threevok (31 Jan 2019)

Finally started snowing, just in time for the return commute


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> How to keep teenagers occupied and happy.......homemade pizzas, using homemade dough, homemade tomato sauce, home cooked veggies, and hand-grated cheese. That's an afternoon, right there.



That's probably too healthy for your average teen


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

I've fed the cats.

Soon it'll be time to feed me.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've fed the cats.
> 
> Soon it'll be time to feed me.



Good thinking!


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> Geography?


Not natiionality?


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> How to keep teenagers occupied and happy.......homemade pizzas, using homemade dough, homemade tomato sauce, home cooked veggies, and hand-grated cheese. That's an afternoon, right there.



Not an 18 and 15 year old.... making stuff now ? They used to love making their own pizzas a few years back.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> How to keep teenagers occupied and happy.......homemade pizzas, using homemade dough, homemade tomato sauce, home cooked veggies, and hand-grated cheese. That's an afternoon, right there.


You'll never starve if you can make a good pizza.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2019)

Lullabelle said:


>


2 Fahrenheit here. -16 C.


----------



## Speicher (31 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think it was Sunbeam Stiletto and Hillman Californian.



I used to own a Imp Californian, when I was a very young owlet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not natiionality?


Good point, I had a taste of a rather luscious Japanese whisky the other day. As I'm in the same bar right now....


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You'll never starve if you can make a good pizza.


He might!
He may never get the chance to eat any.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2019)

It has started snowing here but it is very fine at the moment.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Looks like no snow for us
> Yet when I left it was
> 
> I cycled home with vigor thinking I would be on the bus
> ...


Don't believe the above. How were you expecting to cycle on the bus?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Don't believe the above. How were you expecting to cycle on the bus?




LMAO!


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2019)

It is coming down faster now and is covering our cars.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Jan 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is coming down faster now and is covering our cars.



Nothing here
I think if I was on holiday I would be wanting it but I am at work tomorrow!


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Nothing here
> I think if I was on holiday I would be wanting it but I am at work tomorrow!



I suspect it'll probably peter out before the weather front gets to our neck of the woods.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I suspect it'll probably peter out before the weather front gets to our neck of the woods.


Nah


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2019)

Snow in south Oxfordshire


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> I suspect it'll probably peter out before the weather front gets to our neck of the woods.





CarlP said:


> Snow in south Oxfordshire
> 
> View attachment 450010


See, headed your way Reynard!


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> See, headed your way Reynard!



But it's still got a fair ways to go though LOL...


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

Reynard said:


> But it's still got a fair ways to go though LOL...


It's got there, from Scotland. Then there's the package from @Gravity Aided, winging it's way your way.


----------



## MikeG (31 Jan 2019)

It's gone down from an 80% chance to snow here to a 40% chance. It isn't going to interrupt my commute in the morning, though, whatever it does.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> It's gone down from an 80% chance to snow here to a 40% chance. It isn't going to interrupt my commute in the morning, though, whatever it does.



It's only a 25% chance here.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2019)

An inch and a half to two inches here! It has eased off a bit.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2019)

Might have to put a cardigan on


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2019)

Still nothing here.

Keeping an eye on transfer deadline day via the BBC Sport website.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Might have to put a cardigan on


Planning on wearing anything else?


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Planning on wearing anything else?


A pair of fake bunny ears


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Might have to put a cardigan on



I had to dig out a pair of long john's for this morning's ride.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2019)

dave r said:


> I had to dig out a pair of long john's for this morning's ride.


Did long John mind you using his?


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Jan 2019)

"Two and a half hours" I informed the Chinese takeaway delivery guy.
"I only live five minutes from work" he replied.
" It all balances out" he said as he got onto his bike and disappeared up the snowy road.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Feb 2019)

It is snow megeddon here


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

Still nothing here...

Having a late night (or should that be early morning if I wanted to be truly pedantic)  and a salted caramel muffin.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Still nothing here...
> 
> Having a late night (or should that be early morning if I wanted to be truly pedantic)  and a salted caramel muffin.


Early morning!

And it'll be _"Deep & crisp & even"_ later on this morning.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Early morning!
> 
> And it'll be _"Deep & crisp & even"_ later on this morning.



I think you've got pizza on the brain...


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I think you've got pizza on the brain...


On the plate is better.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

Slight problem has just had me having trouble getting off the floor. Head has immpacted.

Using as a timing point, this.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2019)

Couple inches of snow, again. Guessing we're at 9 inches, average. Drifts are deeper, some places little snow at all. Wind moves it around here quite a bit. I have had it blow all the snow off my driveway before. Temperature has skyrocketed to -15C.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2019)

After dog barkings and hullaballo, Mrs. GA has informed me that a fox has crossed our yard. This will be a topic of intense dog investigation for, say, maybe a week to come.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> One thing you can say about the A-series engine is that it was pretty well much bomb-proof. It wasn't nearly as fancy pants as the Imp's engine with its aluminium block, but it was reliable.


The A-series went into quite a few cars,




View: https://youtu.be/ywAfbisHw5w


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Feb 2019)

Well in typical Cambridgeshire fashion
What snow we had has actually been blown away!

I feel ashamed!


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2019)

No snow here..I thought it might miss Peterborough,it often does


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> The A-series went into quite a few cars,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I used to recondition them as a trainee mechanic.
And my friend is restoring a Frog Eye, extensive rebuild, been at it 4yrs!!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> No snow here..I thought it might miss Peterborough,it often does



We have what looks to be a smattering of the white stuff here , already had my instructions about using the car from swmbo


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> I used to recondition them as a trainee mechanic.
> And my friend is restoring a Frog Eye, extensive rebuild, been at it 4yrs!!


 
That's a long time


----------



## MikeG (1 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Couple inches of snow, again. Guessing we're at 9 inches, average. Drifts are deeper, some places little snow at all. Wind moves it around here quite a bit. I have had it blow all the snow off my driveway before. Temperature has skyrocketed to -15C.



I really feel for you guys suffering this extreme weather at the moment. It must be awful.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2019)

Still snowing


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2019)

Morning . It's a bit white out ! I have been out to measure how deep it is . There seems to have been some drifting as the depths vary. 1 3/4 inches on the roof of my car and 4 inches out in the back garden on the water butt lids .

It will be play time soon . Toboggan or bike ?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did long John mind you using his?


Baldry ?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> The A-series went into quite a few cars,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it was used in formula A racing cars. The combustion chamber was designed by Harry Weslake .


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Slight problem has just had me having trouble getting off the floor. Head has immpacted.
> 
> Using as a timing point, this.


You still with us?


----------



## Phaeton (1 Feb 2019)

It's just started snowing here


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> That's a long time



He got it for his wife's 50th as she always wanted one.
She's 55 this year  he's not one for rushing.
He has a MG C too had that since 1985.
It's still a rolling rusty chassis


----------



## Phaeton (1 Feb 2019)

It's stopped again, that was exciting


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's stopped again, that was exciting



You nearly broke the mundane thread!!


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Feb 2019)

We had a light sprinkling this morning but I doubt we will be building snowmen later


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Slight problem has just had me having trouble getting off the floor. Head has immpacted.
> 
> Using as a timing point, this.


Are you okay ?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2019)

The kids outside on the green/ white don't appear to be enjoying themselves ! 
Running around, throwing snowballs. I'm sure they would prefer texting !


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2019)

@classic33 hope you’re ok.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2019)

I have history re: Frog Eyed Sprite I’ll see if I can find the evidence.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2019)

Has anyone heard from Classis 33 ? He hasn't posted since 1:13 !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2019)

Has anyone heard from Classis 33 ? He hasn't posted since 1:13 !


----------



## screenman (1 Feb 2019)

The blue car that was outside my office window last night is still blue this morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone heard from Classis 33 ? He hasn't posted since 1:13 !



I didn't understand his post?
Had a fall maybe?
Maybe he's gone to get checked out after calling 999?

Hopefully he'll resurface later


----------



## Phaeton (1 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> I didn't understand his post?
> Had a fall maybe?
> Maybe he's gone to get checked out after calling 999?
> Hopefully he'll resurface later


How uncharitable of me, I never thought of an accident, I presumed self induced alcohol related


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2019)

Frog Eyed Sprite. Found the evidence.







I’m the one in policeman’s uniform.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2019)

The snow is coming down hard now !


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Feb 2019)

Just two words ......SIX NATIONS TV TONIGHT Ok so thats 3 words and an abbreviation  France v Wales in Ireland


----------



## gavroche (1 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> France v Wales in Ireland


France - Wales is in Paris  and I expect Wales to win.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2019)

gavroche said:


> France - Wales is in Paris  and I expect Wales to win.




Think Ireland and Wales will be the ones to watch, England may struggle and Scotland may surprise France...hmmm


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> How uncharitable of me, I never thought of an accident, I presumed self induced alcohol related



You maybe right but I don't think he drinks ...


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Baldry ?


Only asked!!


----------



## Phaeton (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Only asked!!


Welcome back we were getting worried


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Only asked!!


Phew @classic33, you had us a little worried. I think you should tell us a little more about the night's medical issues, if only so we know how to react.


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Feb 2019)

gavroche said:


> France - Wales is in Paris  and I expect Wales to win.


Yes of course you are right .....not in Ireland, in France, Stade de France. Just got a bit over excited


----------



## Threevok (1 Feb 2019)

Thinking the snow was going to be thicker, I geared the singlespeed too low

Took me ages to get here and I am knackered


----------



## Phaeton (1 Feb 2019)

Started again


----------



## Phaeton (1 Feb 2019)

Stopped


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2019)

Light overnight snow, now being drizzled on. Just looking out of the window makes me feel cold.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Phew @classic33, you had us a little worried. I think you should tell us a little more about the night's medical issues, if only so we know how to react.


Epilepsy, got up with the intention of putting the kettle on, having hit post on the previous. The next I'm on the floor.

Bruised down the right side. Normally don't get any marks. Head sore, along with a few other pieces. Slight problem, because I didn't go to A&E. That'd be a minor problem.

Someone said it might be drink related. In a way it was, no tay.

Can't say how you should react, everyone reacts differently. But thanks for thinking about it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Epilepsy, got up with the intention of putting the kettle on, having hit post on the previous. The next I'm on the floor.
> 
> Bruised down the right side. Normally don't get any marks. Head sore, along with a few other pieces. Slight problem, because I didn't go to A&E. That'd be a minor problem.
> 
> ...


Well, make sure you stay teahydrated next time!


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, make sure you stay teahydrated next time!


I was trying!


----------



## Phaeton (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Someone said it might be drink related. In a way it was, no tay.


No slur meant, I didn't realise, glad to hear your okay(ish)


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> No slur meant, I didn't realise, glad to hear your okay(ish)


None taken, and if anyone has a go at you over what you said, point them in my direction.

Sorry if it came across wrong.


----------



## MikeG (1 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Think Ireland and Wales will be the ones to watch, England may struggle and Scotland may surprise France...hmmm



I don't think England will struggle. Good form in the autumn, and some big names back from injury. I think both England and Ireland will have too much for Wales, just by a bit, leaving the outcome of the 6N down to who wins that clash. I reckon it will be the Irish, but I wouldn't be surprised if we squeak it.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> I don't think England will struggle. Good form in the autumn, and some big names back from injury. I think both England and Ireland will have too much for Wales, just by a bit, leaving the outcome of the 6N down to who wins that clash. I reckon it will be the Irish, but I wouldn't be surprised if we squeak it.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Epilepsy, got up with the intention of putting the kettle on, having hit post on the previous. The next I'm on the floor.
> 
> Bruised down the right side. Normally don't get any marks. Head sore, along with a few other pieces. Slight problem, because I didn't go to A&E. That'd be a minor problem.
> 
> ...


ImI glad your back!  Otherwise I would have to find someone else to badger ! 


Take it easy and have some more .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2019)

I've been out for a play ! Yes I know that I'm as daft as a bag full of the wrong size spanners but it was fun! 

Hard work and wet ! I only did a couple of miles, but it felt more like 10. I took a mountain bike, swapped a wheel for a bald one on the front and set off. The snow must be 6 inches in places and I decided to go on the untouched stuff which was fine but you could feel the tread on the edges of the tyres acting like a cog. I found that vey useful coming back down a hill as it acted as a brake. 
I fell off once!  I was climbing up a long steep farm track with a blizzard blowing against my side. Each time I tried to set off I started to wobble to one side. It was one of those moments when my front wheel dug in and over I went into 6 inches of soft snow! I chuckled to myself and then found my leg was trapped under the rear wheel. A bit of repositioning and I was back up wobbling along up the hill . It was like learning to ride a bike all over again !
The snow is still coming down hard .
I might take my toboggan out !


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> I don't think England will struggle. Good form in the autumn, and some big names back from injury. I think both England and Ireland will have too much for Wales, just by a bit, leaving the outcome of the 6N down to who wins that clash. I reckon it will be the Irish, but I wouldn't be surprised if we squeak it.




AHH not up to date,I thought we had some out with injury, Farrell for one.

We'll need to be top of our game for Ireland


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2019)

Snowing hard out there


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Feb 2019)

Drivers are making no preparations for snow then are moaning when they get stuck.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> I really feel for you guys suffering this extreme weather at the moment. It must be awful.


Quite used to it. Maybe not used to it so much as prepared and acclimatized to the extremes of weather, often shifting at a moments' notice. A good grounding in tractor seat meteorology has stood me in good stead.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2019)

I wound up with just an inch of snow, instead of the 3 or 4 projected.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2019)

10C forecast for Sunday. Currently a comparatively balmy -13.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

Glad you're ok-ish @classic33 

Better have a few medicinal


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2019)

It is thawing !  It has stopped snowing and the snow is melting rapidly. 
The kids were out playing in the snow for hours and have made 2 huge snow balls by rolling them around. I saw two youg girls trying to move one so I went along to give them a hand . It was all I could do to get it to move. We gave up as I didn't want it to roll on to them.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2019)

Been for a walk ,quite pleasant


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2019)

The children playing with their snowball on the white .


----------



## Speicher (1 Feb 2019)

We might have had three millimetres of snow here.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Feb 2019)

We've had a couple of millimetres of snow today. It's funny listening to people outside. From what they say, you'd think we lived in the Artic Circle. People are so strange.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

Gah, I really *HATE* dreams that are so vivid that they seem to replace reality. Been feeling really aaaaaaargh all day as a result. That sort of thing really messes with your head. 

Went to Littleport to run some errands, then had a spot of lunch. I have spent the afternoon working on the LH 90B and planning a couple more art projects. I am updating a scrapbook - the paintings and drawings I did for it when in my teens doesn't look quite so good now.

We had no snow to speak of. But then I'm probably the furthest north and east of us Cambridgeshire mundaners.

My right knee is not enjoying the cold and damp.

I am thinking about a nice


----------



## Speicher (1 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We've had a couple of millimetres of snow today. It's funny listening to people outside. From what they say, you'd think we lived in the Artic Circle. People are so strange.



Why are you surrounded by large vehicles with cabs and trailers?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Feb 2019)

Speicher said:


> Why are you surrounded by large vehicles with cabs and trailers?


Convoy! Circle the wagons! 

Well-spotted


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

I have a nice  and a bit of chocolate.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have a nice  and a bit of chocolate.



Think I am coming down with something, I haven't enjoyed a brew for a couple of days


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Feb 2019)

Lovely Friday evening
Lie in tomorrow and Sunday !


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Think I am coming down with something, I haven't enjoyed a brew for a couple of days



Dang... I can't "like" that


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We had a light sprinkling this morning but I doubt we will be building snowmen later





Illaveago said:


> I've been out for a play ! Yes I know that I'm as daft as a bag full of the wrong size spanners but it was fun!



I had a lot of fun too!
The snow we had on Wednesday, was the first our 3/4/5 year olds could remember so we made the most of it. In the morning I played with a group of Reception children on the field. I showed them how to roll the snow around to make the balls of snow bigger and it was the perfect kind of snow for sticking together!  In the afternoon, I went outside with one little boy who needs extra attention. He loved pelting me with snowballs but I managed to distract him by talking about the snowmen the other children had made in morning. Then he was very interested in the footprints we made with our boots and we found some ice in the tyre park which was great to smash up.
There's still plenty of the snow from Wednesday hanging around, but it turned to slush then refroze, so now it's either slippery or crunchy. 

Back to writing and phonics today.


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have a nice  and a bit of chocolate.


I like your avatar. Is it a painting of yours?


----------



## tyred (1 Feb 2019)

iH onestly think htat my typnig skills contiune to deteriorate sa I KEEP MALKING SILLTY TYPNIG ERRORS/


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> I like your avatar. Is it a painting of yours?



Thanks 

No, it's not a painting - it's a promotional photo of my favourite racing driver's helmet that was in a magazine way back when.  The motto though, is all mine.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

I've fed the cats, and now it's time to go and feed me.

Leftovers tonight, but   

Real stick-to-the-ribs stodge, perfect for this kind of weather.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2019)

Just watched another episode of Luther. It’s just so very wrong yet compulsive. 

Earlier today some lads built an igloo in the rec., an actual igloo you could get in. Cool huh?


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Just watched another episode of Luther. It’s just so very wrong yet compulsive.
> 
> Earlier today some lads built an igloo in the rec., an actual igloo you could get in. Cool huh?



I remember building igloos with my dad when I was a nipper. Making snow bricks moulded in ice cream tubs. Don't get that sort of snow anymore. Maybe when we leave the EU this heat days will reign again.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

Spoiler






Reynard said:


> I've fed the cats, and now it's time to go and feed me.
> 
> Leftovers tonight, but
> 
> Real stick-to-the-ribs stodge, perfect for this kind of weather.






You know what day it is?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Feb 2019)

Back on Blake’s 7!


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2019)

It has taken me all evening to catch up properly on CC and achieve this: "You do not have any watched threads that are unread." ! It won't last more than 5 minutes but very satisfying. Lots of likes given in all the photos threads in the gallery.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> It has taken me all evening to catch up properly on CC and achieve this: "You do not have any watched threads that are unread." ! It won't last more than 5 minutes but very satisfying.* Lots of likes* given in all the photos threads in the gallery.


Multiple?


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> You know what day it is?



Course I do. 

I never mentioned *what* I just have happened to scoff though.  Only that I *have* scoffed.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2019)

Time for a warm brown fluid No32, from the drinks machine, before I head out on my second job at w*rk..


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Time for a warm brown fluid No32, from the drinks machine



Sounds like something out of a pulp sci-fi novel...


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like something out of a pulp sci-fi novel...


Maybe just the _pulp _part


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Maybe just the _pulp _part



You mean it tastes like wet cardboard...


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Time for a warm brown fluid No32, from the drinks machine, before I head out on my second job at w*rk..



I have a 73 for brown fluid, 49 for orange


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2019)

WooHooooo the 3000th Mundane page is mine


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2019)

Or is it still the 2999th page!?


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Or is it still the 2999th page!?



Yes, it hasn't clicked over yet


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2019)

Dang nabbit


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> You mean it tastes like wet cardboard...


With powdered milk...


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> With powdered milk...



Yukkitty...


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2019)

I think I'd better put the kettle on.

I need another 

And a smackerel of something to go with it.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I think I'd better put the kettle on.
> 
> I need another
> 
> And a mackerel of something to go with it.


Mackeral and tea?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mackeral and tea?


Sounds fishy to me!


----------



## MikeG (1 Feb 2019)

It's mine!


----------



## MikeG (1 Feb 2019)

Really, it is mine.......


----------



## MikeG (1 Feb 2019)

See?


----------



## MikeG (1 Feb 2019)

I told you so........


----------



## MikeG (1 Feb 2019)

Just like I said.


----------



## MikeG (1 Feb 2019)

It's all mine.


----------



## MikeG (1 Feb 2019)

Page 3000


----------



## MikeG (1 Feb 2019)

Oh for Pete's sake.


----------



## MikeG (1 Feb 2019)

How much longer?


----------



## MikeG (1 Feb 2019)

There we go.


----------



## MikeG (1 Feb 2019)

At last.......


----------



## MikeG (1 Feb 2019)

I'm going to bed.


----------



## MikeG (1 Feb 2019)

And I'll collect my prize tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> And I'll collect my prize tomorrow.


If you get the 44,444th post.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2019)

Well, it was nearly mine


----------



## Phaeton (1 Feb 2019)

Just looked out of window the road is nearly covered


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2019)

I just got a certain perverse pleasure from riding home from Forest Hill in this mucky weather but I'm now rather damp.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2019)

We are all here on page 3000. The temperatures were in the minus single digits Celsius here today. Like a heat wave.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vm83Ekx-Rw


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mackeral and tea?



Someone needs to brush up on their AA Milne...


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> I told you so........



Steady on! 

I think that's far too much excitement for this time of night...


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

Off to the Land of Nod.

No weird dreams tonight please, Mr Morpheus.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Off to the Land of Nod.
> 
> No weird dreams tonight please, Mr Morpheus.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Feb 2019)

Well, we finally have a bona fide layer of snow here in south-east Sheffield. It must be_ at the very least_ *1.5 cm* thick.

(Fingers crossed it melts by lunchtime.)

Although it'll be fun watching the neighbours run around like headless chickens thinking they're going to be snowed in. I bet the local supermarket will be out of bread and milk by 9.30AM


----------



## MikeG (2 Feb 2019)

Ah, I awake to the final odyssey.











Before @Reynard gets too excited at this exciting display of SF knowledge, I had to Duckduckgo it first...........and I haven't read it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2019)

We had snow!! Barely a mm ,BBC would say it's a blizzard..


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2019)

Guys please don't worry about me and stay clear for a couple of days


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Guys please don't worry about me and stay clear for a couple of days



I'll have to track back and see what you've done or have now...


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> I'll have to track back and see what you've done or have now...



He's stopped being a cyclist and become a motorist. Shame, I liked him.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Although it'll be fun watching the neighbours run around like headless chickens thinking they're going to be snowed in. I bet the local supermarket will be out of bread and milk by 9.30AM


I'm off to get bread & eggs before the rush


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> He's stopped being a cyclist and become a motorist. Shame, I liked him.




I'm lost for words...can we block him? Get a hate mail sortie on the go..


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I'm off to get bread & eggs before the rush



Pick up a copy of the Guardian for me.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Pick up a copy of the Guardian for me.


And burn my fingers, alas sorry no


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> And burn my fingers, alas sorry no



We'll all be getting our fingers burned soon


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2019)

Got SwiftKey installed.. I can type again, my wife is very very happy..


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2019)

Morning. It is a lovely sunny day with a bright blue sky. The trouble is that there has been some thawing and freezing, so we have been outside clearing the paths of snow and ice. I didn't want anyone doing a Triple Salko or Double Lutz and scoring perfect 6's.
At one point we had snowdrops on our roof ! Solar panels make lovely flat surfaces for snow to build up on and we were having avalanche's. A depth of 6 inches of snow could be a sudden surprise for anyone standing below . I had to lean out of a window and knock it with a stick!


----------



## Speicher (2 Feb 2019)

No snow here! Bright blue sky and sunshine. Tis cold though.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2019)

We're snowed in


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> View attachment 449743
> Fantastic day but it's a cold one.
> Perfect cycling weather,shame I'm at bloody work...


I know the feeling; however I cycle to work every day so at least if there is some nice weather I get to enjoy it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 450193


Where do I go when I go to sleep?
To let the dogs out, every few hours, that's where I go.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> We're snowed in
> View attachment 450244


I hope the plows are coming soon. Look for the air drop. I'm sure they've scrambled a Hercules to drop essentials by parachute.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2019)

They actually stopped our mail for two days this week. I made it to work, even on a day I needn't have been there. No problems, just -21F cold. Extra layers. 6" of snow the normal covering round here this time of year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Where do I go when I go to sleep?
> To let the dogs out, every few hours, that's where I go.


Ah, so it was you!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2019)

Actually, the other day, a lady on my shuttle and I figured out it was our dogs that have had a long and lively correspondence over the distance of two blocks. She lives on the other side of the creek in the next subdivision. Her older dog passed before Christmas, but the new dog immediately took up barking duties. They are next to the multi use path, so there's a lot to bark at.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2019)

I have beagles. Beagles have a bladder about the size of a blueberry.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

Well, we had a light dusting of snow overnight - sort of like from a sugar sifter onto a pastry. But it's all gone now. Lovely and  here if rather .

Having a lazy day here today. I have prepped stuff for supper (vegetable lasagne) and am taking advantage of the good daylight to work on the LH 90B painting - hitting the home stretch with it now. I'm currently waiting for some paint to dry, so I think I will go and have a spot of lunch.

Where did my mind go last night? Into a ghastly nightmare, that's what...  Still feeling rather shaken.

And good job I went down to Alresford on Tuesday. All sorts of snowy shenanigans on the roads in the Winchester area on last night's news.


----------



## alicat (2 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> -21F cold



That's impressively cold. Equates to -29C.


----------



## MikeG (2 Feb 2019)

Got back down to my pre-christmas weight yesterday.......73kg. Celebrated with a batch of home-made mince pies, homemade pecan biscuits, and an apple and mincemeat pie.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Got back down to my pre-christmas weight yesterday.......73kg. Celebrated with a batch of home-made mince pies, homemade pecan biscuits, and an apple and mincemeat pie.





MikeG said:


> Got back down to my pre-christmas weight yesterday.......73kg. Celebrated with a batch of home-made mince pies, homemade pecan biscuits, and an apple and mincemeat pie.



Sounds marvellous mate
Enjoy


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Got back down to my pre-christmas weight yesterday.......73kg. Celebrated with a batch of home-made mince pies, homemade pecan biscuits, and an apple and mincemeat pie.



Could you possibly fire up your trebuchet and wang a few of those biccies in my direction?


----------



## MikeG (2 Feb 2019)

Get on yer bike girl........you'll be here in a couple of hours.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Get on yer bike girl........you'll be here in a couple of hours.



More than that... I'm not exactly the world's fastest cyclist...


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Feb 2019)

I dropped my keys in the cats litter tray, thankfully it was after I had disinfected it and before she used it.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

Been howling with laughter at the commentary from Goodison Park - there's a cat on the pitch that's thoroughly resisting being caught. 

It's a football stadium, surely someone's got some prawns...


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

Got myself a nice  and am settling down to watch 30 men play with a funny-shaped ball.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Got myself a nice  and am settling down to watch 30 men play with a funny-shaped ball.



Sin bin already


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Sin bin already



29 men, then...

Hope that won't come back to haunt us.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> 29 men, then...
> 
> Hope that won't come back to haunt us.



Ireland are very strong so we cannot afford to be complacent.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Ireland are very strong so we cannot afford to be complacent.



Yeap. Can't lose concentration like France did last night.

Although I have to say I usually prefer 22 men playing with a round ball.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Got myself a nice  and am settling down to watch 30 men play with a funny-shaped ball.




England have been practicing with soapy balls!


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> England have been practicing with soapy balls!


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yeap. Can't lose concentration like France did last night.
> 
> Although I have to say I usually prefer 22 men playing with a round ball.



I spend my working day with someone who drones on and on about that all day long 

Perhaps if he put the same amount of time into his marriage then maybe she wouldn't have strayed...twice..


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I spend my working day with someone who drones on and on about that all day long
> 
> Perhaps if he put the same amount of time into his marriage then maybe she wouldn't have strayed...twice..



That's off side,


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> England have been practicing with soapy balls!


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I spend my working day with someone who drones on and on about that all day long
> 
> Perhaps if he put the same amount of time into his marriage then maybe she wouldn't have strayed...twice..



I'm nowhere near that bad... 

On the other hand, I only have myself (and the cats) to please 

Motor racing, on the other hand...


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm nowhere near that bad...
> 
> On the other hand, I only have myself (and the cats) to please
> 
> Motor racing, on the other hand...



It's all about the cubic capacity with you


----------



## MikeG (2 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> I don't think England will struggle. Good form in the autumn, and some big names back from injury. I think both England and Ireland will have too much for Wales, just by a bit, leaving the outcome of the 6N down to who wins that clash. I reckon it will be the Irish, but I wouldn't be surprised if we squeak it.



We didn't squeak it. We won by a country mile. I don't think I've ever seen England play better.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> We didn't squeak it. We won by a country mile. I don't think I've ever seen England play better.



Exceptional weren't they


----------



## MikeG (2 Feb 2019)

I've got to think back to World Cup year, and maybe to slaughtering SA 50+ to spit to find comparable performances, I reckon. That was superb, against a really fantastic team who haven't been beaten in Dublin for since Adam was a lad.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2019)

I'm liking a team without Hartley. .we seemed much better attacking and defended very well.
Hoping we will continue with this new Englab line up


----------



## alicat (2 Feb 2019)

HMRC allowed my expenses on my tax return in full. Happy days.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> It's all about the cubic capacity with you



*SNORT*



Right now it's about the cubic capacity of my stomach. My vegetable lasagne is almost ready to come out of the oven, and I am most definitely reporting a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> We didn't squeak it. We won by a country mile. I don't think I've ever seen England play better.



Well, there were the inevitable squeaky bum moments, but some cracking tries. And I wish Arsenal's defence could be so brick wall-like...

Still, a win's a win. I'll take 'em any way they come. Though the bonus point's kinda handy...


----------



## MikeG (2 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Get on yer bike girl........you'll be here in a couple of hours.



Have you got lost? If you're not here shortly there'll be nothing left........


----------



## MikeG (2 Feb 2019)

alicat said:


> HMRC allowed my expenses on my tax return in full. Happy days.



You think they look at them? I reckon they've got an algorithm that flags up anything that's much different from the year before, otherwise it's just computers talking to computers.


----------



## alicat (2 Feb 2019)

Well, my expenses went from £300 to £6000+ so I was expecting some questions.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2019)

alicat said:


> Well, my expenses went from £300 to £6000+ so I was expecting some questions.


Multiple trips abroad to Wales?


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2019)

alicat said:


> Well, my expenses went from £300 to £6000+ so I was expecting some questions.



S-Works on ctw ..  you got away with it


----------



## alicat (2 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Multiple trips abroad to Wales?



France actually. I had to pay to travel to London and my employer paid from there. My French is a lot better than my Welsh.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Have you got lost? If you're not here shortly there'll be nothing left........



I didn't get lost. I got... distracted... 

There was a small matter of a vegetable lasagne, you see.  As a consequence, I now have all the aerodynamics of a house brick.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I didn't get lost. I got... distracted...
> 
> There was a small matter of a vegetable lasagne, you see.  As a consequence, I now have all the aerodynamics of a house brick.


Forget aerodynamics, get the power through the pedals.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Forget aerodynamics, get the power through the pedals.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


>


It'll be all gone now!


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> We didn't squeak it. We won by a country mile. I don't think I've ever seen England play better.


I would totally agree. Not seen Eng come out that aggressive in many years. Anyone had any luck with world cup tickets?


----------



## Slioch (2 Feb 2019)

Currently sat at dining room table playing Frustration with Mrs S (yes, that's the game that says "ideal for 5 to 11 years old" on the box).
We are sharing a bottle of Prosecco, and I'm currently winning by 14 games to 11.
In mitigation, I would like to offer the defence that there's naff all on the telly m'lud.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> It'll be all gone now!



I still have my stash of Christmas puddings...


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I still have my stash of Christmas puddings...


You hope!


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> You hope!



I *know*


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I *know*


You'll have checked their weight?


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll have checked their weight?



Yes.

They're not fakes


----------



## Slioch (2 Feb 2019)

Now winning 18 to 12.
Just started second bottle of prosecco.
Cheese and biscuits may make an appearance soon.


----------



## Katherine (2 Feb 2019)

Stunning day today.





I was on signing on duties at the inaugural cyclecross event hosted in Salford, which was a resounding success.
Then home to defrost and to enjoy the rugby with Mr K and catch up with family. It's been a sad week with a death in the family so it felt a bit unreal having a day out.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm nowhere near that bad...
> 
> On the other hand, I only have myself (and the cats) to please
> 
> *Motor racing, on the other hand...*


Only another 8 hours and 10 minutes of the Bathurst 12hr to go if you need to fill some time.

Live stream: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NzxW4Yu7tc


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> Stunning day today.
> View attachment 450355
> 
> I was on signing on duties at the inaugural cyclecross event hosted in Salford, which was a resounding success.
> Then home to defrost and to enjoy the rugby with Mr K and catch up with family. It's been a sad week with a death in the family so it felt a bit unreal having a day out.



Sometimes you need that day out, hun xxx Sending hugs from me and the furry girls.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Only another 8 hours and 10 minutes of the Bathurst 12hr to go if you need to fill some time.
> 
> Live stream:
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NzxW4Yu7tc




I have already been dipping into that...


----------



## Katherine (2 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sometimes you need that day out, hun xxx Sending hugs from me and the furry girls.


Thank you xxx


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Currently sat at dining room table playing Frustration with Mrs S (yes, that's the game that says "ideal for 5 to 11 years old" on the box).
> We are sharing a bottle of Prosecco, and I'm currently winning by 14 games to 11.
> In mitigation, I would like to offer the defence that there's naff all on the telly m'lud.




Jason Bourne was on. Awesome film


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2019)

Bathurst 12 hours that looks like a track to drive


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Bathurst 12 hours that looks like a track to drive



It's one of the "classic" circuits


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2019)

Naughty me must stop looking at fleabay.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Naughty me must stop looking at fleabay.


Wots tha bought?


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wots tha bought?



Umm... Two race programmes (88 & 89 Cellnet Superprix), a copy of Motorsport News that I didn't have (and wanted for my scrapbook), and a copy of Autosport that I do have, but that my 13 year old self removed the centre spread poster from and stuck it with blue tac on her wall.

Stupid girl that I was then, I didn't think of having it framed, and said poster is now beyond tatty. I've been trying to find a replacement for years...


----------



## raleighnut (3 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I dropped my keys in the cats litter tray, thankfully it was after I had disinfected it and before she used it.


Get one of these,


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> Stunning day today.
> View attachment 450355
> 
> I was on signing on duties at the inaugural cyclecross event hosted in Salford, which was a resounding success.
> Then home to defrost and to enjoy the rugby with Mr K and catch up with family. It's been a sad week with a death in the family so it felt a bit unreal having a day out.


Sorry to hear of your sad news.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Umm... Two race programmes (88 & 89 Cellnet Superprix), a copy of Motorsport News that I didn't have (and wanted for my scrapbook), and a copy of Autosport that I do have, but that my 13 year old self removed the centre spread poster from and stuck it with blue tac on her wall.
> 
> Stupid girl that I was then, I didn't think of having it framed, and said poster is now beyond tatty. I've been trying to find a replacement for years...


What was the poster of ? I'm not sure if I still have any magazines from that era ? That was the period when I worked on Klaas Zwart's 308 GTB so I used to get racing magazines. It was fun driving his Ferrari body down to Farnham on a trailer.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2019)

Cripes! People have been reading my blog! Who the flippity blasty heck reads blogs?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2019)

I just went downstairs to make another . On my way down I looked out of the window to see clouds of fog drifting in from the South along the river valley ! "I hope those pie rates don't turn up ! " I thought to myself !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Cripes! People have been reading my blog! Who the flippity blasty heck reads blogs?


Was that your ride in the snow ? I enjoyed it !


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Feb 2019)

Looks like a bright frosty morning... Plans for today, I have not, as Yoda would say


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Jason Bourne was on. Awesome film


Was he ? I fell asleep ! He seemed to be boxing a lot so I went to bed .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2019)

I've been out and bed the firds. We had a Fieldfare in our garden after some berries but it flew off before I could get a picture of it !


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Was that your ride in the snow ? I enjoyed it !



No, my BSA blog, link below. I’m pleased you enjoyed the ride in the snow post though.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've been out and bed the firds. We had a Fieldfare in our garden after some berries but it flew off before I could get a picture of it !


How inconsiderate of it!


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Get one of these,
> 
> View attachment 450397



More things to clean, I feel as though I spend most of my time cleaning as it is 

I like your thinking though


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Get one of these,
> 
> View attachment 450397



My mate has one of those for when he had to keep the two cats in for any reason. Often when one's inside doing its thing the other will wait outside and take a swipe as the other pikes her head through the flap on the way out.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Looks like a bright frosty morning... Plans for today, I have not, as Yoda would say


Go look at a frozen canal I think


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> *I've been out and bed the firds.* We had a Fieldfare in our garden after some berries but it flew off before I could get a picture of it !


Is that even legal!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Cripes! People have been reading my blog! Who the flippity blasty heck reads blogs?


I do. Because I can't really read twitter and Instagram, and get much of a story about anything at all.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> My mate has one of those for when he had to keep the two cats in for any reason. Often when one's inside doing its thing the other will wait outside and take a swipe as the other pikes her head through the flap on the way out.


I've got a couple of em, neither have a flap on em but I have seen those too.

Oh BTW this is why we need 2,


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2019)

The birds have been busy. 2 Fieldfares turned up! Also a Robin , Magpie, 6 Blackbirds, Sparrows, and a Wagtail. One bird took me by surprise! It was hopping around underneath our Magnolia tree and it was only when I picked up my binoculars that I could see it was a Songthrush ! It came back later and started smashing a snail on a large stone.


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I've got a couple of em, neither have a flap on em but I have seen those too.
> 
> Oh BTW this is why we need 2,
> 
> View attachment 450459



Looks like my house.... only have 4


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The birds have been busy. 2 Fieldfares turned up! Also a Robin , Magpie, 6 Blackbirds, Sparrows, and a Wagtail. One bird took me by surprise! It was hopping around underneath our Magnolia tree and *it was only when I picked up my binoculars that I could see it was a Songthrush ! *It came back later and started smashing a snail on a large stone.


Big garden or bad eyes?


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2019)

Been yellow stickering in Tesco today. Pickings a bit on the slim side (expected at this time of year) but still managed to winkle out some nice bits and pieces. Includes some very nice pork chops, lamb kidneys, scampi, salmon, yoghurts, olives, pineapple, pears, grapes and portuguese custard tarts. 

Now sat in my onesie by the fire listening to the footy. It is not going very well for us right now...


----------



## MikeG (3 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The birds have been busy. 2 Fieldfares turned up! Also a Robin , Magpie, 6 Blackbirds, Sparrows, and a Wagtail. One bird took me by surprise! It was hopping around underneath our Magnolia tree and it was only when I picked up my binoculars that I could see it was a Songthrush ! It came back later and started smashing a snail on a large stone.




I saw a hobby yesterday. It's a tiny raptor, and I've never seen one before (well, knowingly). Naturally I was driving at the time, so there are no photos.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What was the poster of ? I'm not sure if I still have any magazines from that era ? That was the period when I worked on Klaas Zwart's 308 GTB so I used to get racing magazines. It was fun driving his Ferrari body down to Farnham on a trailer.



It was a promotional poster for the Intersport Toms Toyota F3 team - 1989 season. (Autosport, 16th March 1989)

Klaas Zwart - now that's a name I certainly remember...


----------



## MikeG (3 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> .......Now sat in my onesie......



Repeat after me:

I am sitting.
You are sitting.
S/he is sitting.
We are sitting.
They are sitting.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Repeat after me:
> 
> I am sitting.
> You are sitting.
> ...


You are sat.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Repeat after me:
> 
> I am sitting.
> You are sitting.
> ...



I know, I know, I know...


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Been yellow stickering in Tesco today. Pickings a bit on the slim side (expected at this time of year) but still managed to winkle out some nice bits and pieces. Includes some very nice pork chops, lamb kidneys, scampi, salmon, yoghurts, olives, pineapple, pears, grapes and portuguese custard tarts.
> 
> Now sat in my onesie by the fire listening to the footy. It is not going very well for us right now...




Couple more Arsenal goals please. Preferably 3. I fear I am asking to much.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Couple more Arsenal goals please. Preferably 3. I fear I am asking to much.



I'm not sure it's going to happen...


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Couple more Arsenal goals please. Preferably 3. I fear I am asking to much.



Of course we all want a Liverpool league win.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm not sure it's going to happen...



Yeah, it's February.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Repeat after me:
> 
> I am sitting.
> You are sitting.
> ...


Is this sit nav?


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Of course we all want a Liverpool league win.



Rather them than the other options...


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Rather them than the other options...



Agreed, if not Liverpool then a storming finish for Watford if you don't mind.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Agreed, if not Liverpool then a storming finish for Watford if you don't mind.



I can live with that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Couple more Arsenal goals please. Preferably 3. I fear I am asking to much.


When come to Arsenal goals, one can never ask too much.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Couple more Arsenal goals please. Preferably 3. I fear I am asking to much.


Would you count own goals?


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2019)

Nothing doing... Finished 3-1 to City.

Sorry @Salty seadog


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nothing doing... Finished 3-1 to City.
> 
> Sorry @Salty seadog



Bugger, need a city defeat and more Liverpool wins.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Big garden or bad eyes?


Both ! Sort of . 150ft long.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> It was a promotional poster for the Intersport Toms Toyota F3 team - 1989 season. (Autosport, 16th March 1989)
> 
> Klaas Zwart - now that's a name I certainly remember...


Ascari !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> You are sat.


How did you know that ?


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> How did you know that ?


He'll be watching the telly. Wondering where he left that hammer.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ascari !



British GT... Yeah.

Incidentally, Klaas and I share a birthday. With about 25 years in between though LOL


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Feb 2019)

I'm a happy bunny.

Have been doing some work on my motorcycle which hasn't been used for more than a year. I've been able to recover the battery, so it looks like I'll get away with not buying a new one and I've persuaded it to start and run even though the petrol left in the tank is stale. Everything seems to work alright. Looks good to go when the weather warms up a little.


----------



## Slioch (3 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ascari !



Bless you.


----------



## Slioch (3 Feb 2019)

Mrs S is having a "throwing things out" frenzy.
There's a wardrobe in the spare room 50% full of my stuff, and 50% full of hers.
Apparently we've agreed to throw out a lot of my stuff, and none of hers.
Even after 25 years, the rules of married life are still a mystery to me.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Mrs S is having a "throwing things out" frenzy.
> There's a wardrobe in the spare room 50% full of my stuff, and 50% full of hers.
> Apparently we've agreed to throw out a lot of my stuff, and none of hers.
> Even after 25 years, the rules of married life are still a mystery to me.


Can't you just move a lot of her stuff out of sight. Then when the panic dies down, tell her you kept them as you never recalled her saying "get rid"?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Mrs S is having a "throwing things out" frenzy.
> There's a wardrobe in the spare room 50% full of my stuff, and 50% full of hers.
> Apparently we've agreed to throw out a lot of my stuff, and none of hers.
> Even after 25 years, the rules of married life are still a mystery to me.


Your spare room is now your wife's boudoir. It's not complicated.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Mrs S is having a "throwing things out" frenzy.
> There's a wardrobe in the spare room 50% full of my stuff, and 50% full of hers.
> Apparently we've agreed to throw out a lot of my stuff, and none of hers.
> Even after 25 years, the rules of married life are still a mystery to me.



Ah, one of the blissful advantages of being single... 

On the other hand, I have a parental unit who likes to "clear up"


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah, one of the blissful advantages of being single...
> 
> On the other hand, I have a parental unit who likes to "clear up"


"Chuck out the chintz" you mean?


----------



## Slioch (3 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Can't you just move a lot of her stuff out of sight. Then when the panic dies down, tell her you kept them as you never recalled her saying "get rid"?



She kept her wedding dress in that wardrobe. I kind of jokingly suggested she got rid of it on the grounds of "when are you ever likely to use it again?"
If looks could kill..........
I have now been suitably re-educated, and am a better person for it.


----------



## Slioch (3 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Your spare room is now your wife's boudoir. It's not complicated.



You're not joking there!


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> She kept her wedding dress in that wardrobe. I kind of jokingly suggested she got rid of it on the grounds of "when are you ever likely to use it again?"
> If looks could kill..........
> I have now been suitably re-educated, and am a better person for it.


And she was watching as you typed that.


----------



## Slioch (3 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> And she was watching as you typed that.



You're joking, right?
She's from Glasgow. She'd kill me if she knew I was typing this stuff!


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2019)

I had sausages and mash for tea.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> You're joking, right?
> She's from Glasgow. She'd kill me if she knew I was typing this stuff!


The_ "Glasgow Kiss"_


----------



## mybike (3 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is now -3 C.
> 
> The old Mini's were fun to drive in the snow .



Recall a ridge of snow in the middle of the road that kept hitting the sump.

FWIW, I had the estate version. Handles to open the rear windows came off easier than the windows slid. I also had brackets on the seat to move it back/tilt it. Sold a set of hub caps for it late last year.


----------



## screenman (3 Feb 2019)

What is mine is ours, what is hers is hers. 45 years in I am getting used to it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Feb 2019)

Parked the car earlier with both wheels no more than 2cm from the kerb. Well done me!


----------



## Phaeton (3 Feb 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm a happy bunny.
> 
> Have been doing some work on my motorcycle which hasn't been used for more than a year. I've been able to recover the battery, so it looks like I'll get away with not buying a new one and I've persuaded it to start and run even though the petrol left in the tank is stale. Everything seems to work alright. Looks good to go when the weather warms up a little.


Japanese I take it


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Parked the car earlier with both wheels no more than 2cm from the kerb. Well done me!


Front turned so that one wheel will catch on the kerb, preventing a runaway?


----------



## Phaeton (3 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Front turned so that one wheel will catch on the kerb, preventing a runaway?


So old skool nobody does that these days, along with double declutching


----------



## tyred (3 Feb 2019)

I went to visit a friend this evening and have returned with a BSA Tour de France in the boot....


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> So old skool nobody does that these days, along with double declutching



I do that if I park on a hill, I don't trust my handbrake.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2019)

I am thinking about a  and a smackerel of something.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> I went to visit a friend this evening and have returned with a BSA Tour de France in the boot....


This may be a contravention of the mundane news principle. I'd ask the mods to add Judy Kate but they probably have better things to do.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2019)

1st ride in a month yesterday feel a bit achey this morning


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Feb 2019)

It's Monday and it's pouring down... Nice


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2019)

The snow is gone, but there's still a lot of dampness and the temperatures hover either just above or below freezing. 

This is a pain in the backside: I can't take off the snow tyres because I don't know how slippery it will be when cycling to work in the morning, but I do know it will be above freezing on the return so I'll be riding heavy, expensive spikes on damp or dry, but not slippery tarmac.

Only a few weeks until I can change back to trail tyres and ride off into the sunset...


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The snow is gone, but there's still a lot of dampness and the temperatures hover either just above or below freezing.
> 
> This is a pain in the backside: I can't take off the snow tyres because I don't know how slippery it will be when cycling to work in the morning, but I do know it will be above freezing on the return so I'll be riding heavy, expensive spikes on damp or dry, but not slippery tarmac.
> 
> Only a few weeks until I can change back to trail tyres and ride off into the sunset...




I've never ridden on spikes.. Its sounds a bit risky if not on ice and snow


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> I've never ridden on spikes.. Its sounds a bit risky if not on ice and snow



Not really: they're annoying, slow and noisy, but really it's like riding on knobbly tyres.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2019)

Barmy 5 degrees here


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> I went to visit a friend this evening and have returned with a BSA Tour de France in the boot....


You were probably distracted !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2019)

Morning. It has been raining in the night and most of the snow has gone.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It has been raining in the night and most of the snow has gone.


Somebody has had snow, when did that happen?


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> I went to visit a friend this evening and have returned with a BSA Tour de France in the boot....



Welcome to the BSA Tour de France club, a small select group. Share a photo when you can. There’s a link about mine in the sig below.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2019)

Who says that animals can't think or plan ? Schrodie has just invented a new game for himself ! He has brought his ball in and placed it between the 4 legs of a stool. The legs form a cross pattern with a gap in between them just large enough to get his paw in. As he pats the ball, the ball has a chance to exit out between any of the other 3 gaps. He is having so much fun that he keeps bringing the ball back to do it again .


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Feb 2019)

Here we go again


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2019)

Just when I've begun to get myself together


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2019)

Why don't they just give kids more time to play rather than inventing some new scheme for them to endure ?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Japanese I take it


No surprisingly. It's a Kymco which is a Taiwanese brand but this model comes out of their Chinese factories.

The engine is based on a Honda design though as Kymco was originally set up to make bikes for them under licence.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The engine is based on a Honda design though as Kymco was originally set up to make bikes for them under licence.


Ah the good old C50/70/90 engine which they have now pushed to 150cc, friend had a C70 in the 70's, seized it up as he never checked the oil, we let it cool down, filled it with oil, sold the bike on 4 years later still running fine.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Ah the good old C50/70/90 engine which they have now pushed to 150cc, friend had a C70 in the 70's, seized it up as he never checked the oil, we let it cool down, filled it with oil, sold the bike on 4 years later still running fine.


Quality! It's not something I'll try with this though - the design might be Honda but the materials are Chinese.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Feb 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Quality! It's not something I'll try with this though - the design might be Honda but the materials are Chinese.



They certainly are


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The snow is gone, but there's still a lot of dampness and the temperatures hover either just above or below freezing.
> 
> This is a pain in the backside: I can't take off the snow tyres because I don't know how slippery it will be when cycling to work in the morning, but I do know it will be above freezing on the return so I'll be riding heavy, expensive spikes on damp or dry, but not slippery tarmac.
> 
> Only a few weeks until I can change back to trail tyres and *ride off into the sunset...*


That'd be the sunrise on the way in.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Why don't they just give kids more time to play rather than inventing some new scheme for them to endure ?



Because then it looks like the people running the scheme are actually doing something, and they can make spreadsheets to show other people who then pay them. A disturbing amount of social work and 'Experiential learning programmes' fit this.

Also, if you let kids come up with their own entertainment you are running the risk of them learning to be creative free thinkers and that's the last thing schools want.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Because then it looks like the people running the scheme are actually doing something, and they can make spreadsheets to show other people who then pay them. A disturbing amount of social work and 'Experiential learning programmes' fit this.
> 
> Also, if you let kids come up with their own entertainment you are running the risk of them learning to be creative free thinkers and that's the last thing schools want.


Nowt wrong with coming up with your own ideas. If you make money out of them, better still.

Free thinking costs a fortune anyway.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Looks like my house.... only have 4


They're not all ours, the smaller pale 'Tortie' is Mao from next door and the longhaired 'Black and White' is a Tomcat who just moved in and spends most of his time here.
There used to be another cat who came round a lot called 'Woody', a rescue Feral who originally lived 4 doors away then was adopted by 2 doors away but he went to the 'Scratching Post In The Sky' a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2019)

10AM & bored at work this week already, does not bode well


----------



## raleighnut (4 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> She kept her wedding dress in that wardrobe. I kind of jokingly suggested she got rid of it on the grounds of "when are you ever likely to use it again?"
> If looks could kill..........
> I have now been suitably re-educated, and am a better person for it.


If you really want to get in trouble you could always ask if it still fits...................................you may need running shoes and a helmet.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> If you really want to get in trouble you could always ask if it still fits...................................you may need running shoes and a helmet.


Or how soon does she intend to use it & is there anything you can do to make it happen sooner?


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 10AM & bored at work this week already, does not bode well


*Leave a job review.*

If you have some privacy at work, consider leaving a job review. Most people have both good and bad things to say about where they work and there’s no time when that topic is more fresh on your mind than when you’re actually at work. Putting down your thoughts on paper can also help you identify points of frustration that may lead you to take some constructive action.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> If you really want to get in trouble you could always ask if it still fits...................................you may need running shoes and a helmet.


Possibility that it might be seen as a "second marriage", with honeymoon after.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> *Leave a job*


That would be a better solution, but it's not an option.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

*Evaluate your snacking habits.*

Snacking in the workplace is tricky. Are you someone who keeps Snickers bars and Skittles in your desk drawer? If so, be aware that what’s around you becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy. Take a moment to dump unhealthy foods around you and switch them up for nuts or healthy bars so that the next time you’re too busy for lunch or breakfast, you’re grabbing something more nutritious.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> That would be a better solution, but it's not an option.


Are you the boss ?


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Are you the boss ?


Well no one tells me what to do, but that is not the reason


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Well no one tells me what to do, but that is not the reason


The Enforcer of the rules?


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> The Enforcer of the rules?


It's more like anarchy which is part of the problem


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's more like anarchy which is part of the problem


Is that because they're all bored?


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is that because they're all bored?


No mainly because they are idle ffffffffffffffpeoples


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2019)

I rather like it when the management doesn't interfere with my workday/idle musings/internet perusals. 
Oh, and there's some shuttle driving that takes place as well.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's more like anarchy which is part of the problem


Not the sons of anchovy !


----------



## ianrauk (4 Feb 2019)




----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2019)

I have splished, sploshed, splashed and squelched to and from Huntingdon this morning. 

On the upsides, I somehow managed to buy a cycling jersey.  On yellow sticker.  Altura strada ladies' jersey marked down from £50 to £10. Would've been rude not to.  I forgot to buy the tyre that I'd gone in the shop to buy...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nowt wrong with coming up with your own ideas. If you make money out of them, better still.



So long as they are effective, all's well. Unfortunately in social care it's occasionally possible to sell a programme that isn't actually solving the root problem by playing on the biases and ideas of the people running the funding.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2019)

Right, lunch calls. I has a hungry.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2019)

2 Apples, 2 Bananas


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Feb 2019)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 450654


Some lucky blighter will be dunking their plain digestive, only to realise it is covered in lovely milk choccy, er, unless they are vegan of course. Oh, and that would be the 'light' variety, as standard plain digestives are not vegan friendly. Even the simple dunking of a nice biccy is a labyrinthe of technical and legal obfuscation.


----------



## MikeG (4 Feb 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> ...... Even the simple dunking of a nice biccy is a labyrinthe of technical and legal obfuscation.



It is also an affront to civilisation, a threat to the fabric of society, and should be followed by a long period of re-education.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> It is also an affront to civilisation, a threat to the fabric of society, and should be followed by a long period of re-education.


I agree all dunkers should be publicly birched


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> It is also an affront to civilisation, a threat to the fabric of society, and should be followed by a long period of re-education.



Wha’choo talkin’ ‘bout?


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Wha’choo talkin’ ‘bout?


Are you Paul Raven & do you have a Jealous Mind?


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Are you Paul Raven & do you have a Jealous Mind?



I definitely don’t know what you’re talking about.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Feb 2019)

Does mentioning Mr Stardust help? Who was not one of the chipmunks


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Does mentioning Mr Stardust help? Who was not one of the chipmunks



Noooooope. 

My reference was the socially avant-garde hit television show Different Strokes. 

In another matter, I went to Wilko today, which was nice.


----------



## roadrash (4 Feb 2019)

never heard him called paul raven,i believe he was known as "shane fenton" before Alvin stardust


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 2 Apples, 2 Bananas


Twp pair.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2019)

On the other hand, I do believe one is *supposed* to dunk biscotti in one's coffee...


----------



## MikeG (4 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Wha’choo talkin’ ‘bout?



The habit of some of ruining an otherwise perfectly good cup of tea by half-immersing a biscuit into it at regular intervals, at the same time as ruining a perfectly good if rather dull biscuit by soaking it in tea. Goodness me, the next thing you know some of these people will eschew the use of a cup and saucer.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2019)

The pen and watercolour of the LH 90B only needs a little detail work and then we're done.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> The habit of some of ruining an otherwise perfectly good cup of tea by half-immersing a biscuit into it at regular intervals, at the same time as ruining a perfectly good if rather dull biscuit by soaking it in tea. Goodness me, the next thing you know some of these people will eschew the use of a cup and saucer.



I made some biscuits on Friday, ya don’t wanna be eating them without dunking them, they’re bloody inedible otherwise.


----------



## MikeG (4 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I made some biscuits on Friday, ya don’t wanna be eating them without dunking them, they’re bloody inedible otherwise.



Well give them to the dog and try again. Honestly, do I really have to do all the thinking around here?


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2019)

On the other hand, one could always wang em in a plastic bag, bash the bejeezus out of them with a rolling pin, mix with melted butter and use as a base for a cheesecake.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> On the other hand, one could always wang em in a plastic bag, bash the bejeezus out of them with a rolling pin, mix with melted butter and use as a base for a cheesecake.



I like your idea better than @MikeG ’s but they’re nearly all gone now. I’ll make some more tomorrow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> On the other hand, one could always wang em in a plastic bag, bash the bejeezus out of them with a rolling pin, mix with melted butter and use as a base for a cheesecake.



If it makes you feel batter I suppose...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> It is also an affront to civilisation, a threat to the fabric of society, and should be followed by a long period of re-education.



Honestly, first delusions of grandeur in World Marzipan Domination and now this...


----------



## roadrash (4 Feb 2019)

To dunk or not too dunk, this could be worse than the helmet thread...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> To dunk or not too dunk, this could be worse than the helmet thread...



Yes, it could really take the biscuit...


----------



## Speicher (4 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> It's Monday and it's pouring down... Nice



Are you enjoying your holiday in the south of France?


----------



## roadrash (4 Feb 2019)

crumbs...that's bad


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> crumbs...that's bad



Not your cup of tea?


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes, it could really take the biscuit...





roadrash said:


> crumbs...that's bad



You’re both crackers!


----------



## roadrash (4 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes, it could really take the biscuit...



scraping the bottom of the (biscuit ) barrel there


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If it makes you feel batter I suppose...



Are you sure this is the right plaice for this?


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2019)

Right, I am very much in need of a


----------



## MikeG (4 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> To dunk or not too dunk, this could be worse than the helmet thread...



No it couldn't, because there is only one right answer.


----------



## roadrash (4 Feb 2019)

you are quite right , there is only one right answer, and that is to dunk so I suppose your not right really


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2019)

Right, I have a  sans biscuits. Too close to suppertime really...


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Feb 2019)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 450654



Has he had counseling yet?


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> You’re both crackers!


Ritz crackers though.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, I am very much in need of a


There's a man with a song...


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I like your idea better than @MikeG ’s but they’re nearly all gone now. I’ll make some more tomorrow.


You could try feeding them to Woodpigeons and hopefully they won't be able to take off !


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You could try feeding them to Woodpigeons and hopefully they won't be able to take off !


And then what?


----------



## tyred (4 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Welcome to the BSA Tour de France club, a small select group. Share a photo when you can. There’s a link about mine in the sig below.



I'll add photos and eventually my own blog entry in due course.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> I'll add photos and eventually my own blog entry in due course.


FAB!


----------



## pjd57 (4 Feb 2019)

I put some washing out in the back garden today.
Just some towels, but it was too nice not to.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2019)

My bike lock has broken. 
Fortunately it wasn't locked to the bike at the time.
I bought it on special offer from a supermarket 14 years ago so I probably shouldn't complain.


----------



## Speicher (4 Feb 2019)

Today I have been diagnosed as having a bad case of Laetisaria fuciformis.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

Speicher said:


> Today I have been diagnosed as having a bad case of Laetisaria fuciformis.


Red Thread!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Feb 2019)

I think I am going to bed
I do love being in bed!


----------



## Paulus (4 Feb 2019)

Just got back from taking the dog out for a late walk. Now drinking a glass of Malbec and listening to the football on the radio.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> On the other hand, I do believe one is *supposed* to dunk biscotti in one's coffee...


Break a tooth if you didn't.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just got back from taking the dog out for a late walk. Now drinking a glass of Malbec and listening to the football on the radio.


Taint late yet.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Feb 2019)

I am wearing my new nightshirt.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Taint late yet.


Hardly 3p.m. here.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> And then what?


Pigeon pie .


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Pigeon pie .


Pastry ready as well.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2019)

Listening to the football here too.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Pigeon pie .



Great minds think alike


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> To dunk or not too dunk, this could be worse than the helmet thread...



I dunk whenever I can, always have done, a biscuit is too dry if it's not dunked.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2019)

A quiet evening by the fire, a nice  and chatting to a very dear friend on the book of faces.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> A quiet evening by the fire, a nice  and chatting to a very dear friend on the book of faces.


The really important part.
Did tha dunk?


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> The really important part.
> Did tha dunk?



Nope. No biskits. Not this time.

Just lots of  and lots of  and even more


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Feb 2019)

Good frost after the 9°c day
Warm again later, good cycle or walking day..


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2019)

Morning. I managed to watch the Jason Bourne film from the middle to the end last night . All I need to do now is to watch the beginning to the middle. 

I was wondering when they were going to get round to making Bourne Voyage ?


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2019)

Another day another dollar, I wish I had a job that paid more


----------



## MikeG (5 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering when they were going to get round to making Bourne Voyage ?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2019)

Toast ✅
Tea x3 ✅
Antiques Road show on iPlayer✅

Good morning folks.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2019)

Caffe Nero coffee up another 5p, £2.75 a drink now, utter ridiculous


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Caffe Nero coffee up another 5p, £2.75 a drink now, utter ridiculous


Cup the same size still?


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cup the same size still?


Aye lad


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2019)

Buy a kettle and coffee, it'll be cheaper.


----------



## MikeG (5 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cup the same size still?



What are you doing up classic? It's only 10 o'clock.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Buy a kettle and coffee, it'll be cheaper.


I have/do but thought I'd treat myself


----------



## mybike (5 Feb 2019)

Just compared a Sainsbury's mint Double Take bar with an Aldi Choco Break bar. They're so similar I couldn't tell them apart visually.

However, they are not dunkable.


----------



## mybike (5 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> And then what?



You'd have a garden full of wood pigeons.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> What are you doing up classic? It's only 10 o'clock.


Just not always here, that's all.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Listening to the football here too.


Is it hissing ?


----------



## mybike (5 Feb 2019)

Speicher said:


> Today I have been diagnosed as having a bad case of Laetisaria fuciformis.



Moss will be my bete noire. It seems to grow in abundance around here. Before it was a minor irritant.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> What are you doing up classic? It's only 10 o'clock.


Speaking of coffee, I see Howard Schultz, the guy who ran Starbucks, is considering a third party presidential bid. So last election. Best to go back, forget the coffee, and read the tea leaves.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2019)

Just about finished the LH 90B - all that's left is wait for the paint to dry, touch up the last few details with a pen and scratch out some highlights with a scalpel. It's really challenged me, but so pleased with it.

Also did a load of laundry.

About to have some lunch, and then off to do some volunteering for CP this afternoon and drop off the YS dog biscuits that I bought for a friend's miniature schnauzers.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is it hissing ?


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Just about finished the LH 90B - *all that's left is wait for the paint to dry, touch up the last few details with a pen and scratch out some highlights with a scalpel.* It's really challenged me, but so pleased with it.
> 
> Also did a load of laundry.
> 
> About to have some lunch, and then off to do some volunteering for CP this afternoon and drop off the YS dog biscuits that I bought for a friend's miniature schnauzers.


Something to read perhaps?


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Something to read perhaps?
> View attachment 450874



LOL! 

Actually, I went and had my most excellent lunch while waiting for the paint to dry. A chunk of baguette, honey roast ham, camembert, marinated anchovy fillets and olives, followed by a pear and some raspberries. And two  of course.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2019)

And here it is... Leyton House 90B - Nicholson, 1990 Birmingham Superprix (Halfords Corner), 12 x 8 pen & watercolour.


----------



## MikeG (5 Feb 2019)

To my untutored eye that needs some blurring, Reynard, maybe of the background, to give an impression of speed.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> To my untutored eye that needs some blurring, Reynard, maybe of the background, to give an impression of speed.



Maybe the car had stalled?


----------



## raleighnut (5 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Maybe the car had stalled?




Fast Shutterspeed ?


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2019)

Eh, Halfords Corner was a hairpin on a roundabout thingy on the Belgrave Middleway (the odd loopy corner in the bottom right). Cars were only doing about 30 mph at this point... 






If I was down on the fenceline photographing the race, I'd be using about 1/400 shutter speed as the car is (mostly) coming towards me.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2019)

Right, I'd better feed the cats, and then I'd better put my supper in the oven.

Picked up some prawn in batter things on YS on Sunday, so having those with chips and a salad. Then maybe something of the cake / pastry type for afters.


----------



## MikeG (5 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> ...... Cars were only doing about 30 mph at this point... .



Well you need to add a Mini Cooper S passing it then!


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Well you need to add a Mini Cooper S passing it then!



At least the Mini goes round corners  Standard Cooper should be fine to be fair.

The LH 90B was rather prone to understeer, and the guys who drove for the team that year (Philippe Favre, Andrew Gilbert-Scott and Paul Warwick) weren't exactly enamoured of the car. Besides, Paul's only other visit to the Superprix ended up with him shearing off the pedal box from his Van Diemen RF86 on a loose manhole cover in monsoon conditions, so yeah, tentative was the order of the day...


----------



## tyred (5 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Welcome to the BSA Tour de France club, a small select group. Share a photo when you can. There’s a link about mine in the sig below.



Here's the before photo!





Wheels were removed for carriage in a small car. Paintwork good. Paintwork and rims should clean up well. Only thing very rusty is the front cable hanger. Block and chain appear unworn so obviously hasn't covered too many miles. A strip, a clean and re-grease, some new tyres and cables and it should be good to go.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> Here's the before photo!
> View attachment 450968
> 
> 
> Wheels were removed for carriage in a small car. Paintwork good. Paintwork and rims should clean up well. Only thing very rusty is the front cable hanger. Block and chain appear unworn so obviously hasn't covered too many miles. A strip, a clean and re-grease, some new tyres and cables and it should be good to go.



Nice one! Looks in better condition than mine was.


----------



## tyred (5 Feb 2019)

I've switched off the radio.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> I've switched off the radio.


Unpromted?


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2019)

A slight name change by someone on here?


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> I've switched off the radio.


But how will you know it's started now?


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2019)

I am in need of things chocolatey.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I am in need of things chocolatey.


I've four bars, large, of Galaxy, two Fruit and Nut, six Dairy Milk & nine packs(seven bar multi packs), three four multi packs of Mars Bars.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2019)

Thanks for the offer @classic33 

Not in danger of me raiding your cupboard as I find those rather too sweet. I've a nice bar of Green & Black dark choccy with ginger that will do the trick...


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Thanks for the offer @classic33
> 
> Not in danger of me raiding your cupboard as I find those rather too sweet. I've a nice bar of Green & Black dark choccy with ginger that will do the trick...


There's a chocolate factory at the bottom end of town.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's a chocolate factory at the bottom end of town.



Ah.

There's a crisp factory about a mile away. When the wind's in the right direction and they're frying, oh, maaaaaan...


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah.
> 
> There's a crisp factory about a mile away. When the wind's in the right direction and they're frying, oh, maaaaaan...


I've another a mile to the east, and another two miles south west. They make biscuits more than sweets though.
Keeps unwanted visitors out


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> I've another a mile to the east, and another two miles south west. They make biscuits more than sweets though.
> Keeps unwanted visitors out
> View attachment 451009



o/~ Chocolate to the left of me, biscuits to the right... o/~



Ah well, time for a


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> o/~ Chocolate to the left of me, biscuits to the right... o/~
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well, time for a


And on the other side of that gate, they make chocolate digestives.
The best of both worlds!!


----------



## slowmotion (6 Feb 2019)

A great day for all people who have absolutely no love for cats, large or small.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47136308


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah.
> 
> There's a crisp factory about a mile away. When the wind's in the right direction and they're frying, oh, maaaaaan...



We have a weetabix factory within 7 miles and some days i can do a 30 mile ride staying fairly local and i can smell it all the way round , but thankfully we don't often get the smell at home much .


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Feb 2019)

What a difference a day makes, nice day in the making... Gales friday


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

I have a headache. More tea is required.


----------



## MikeG (6 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> We have a weetabix factory within 7 miles and some days i can do a 30 mile ride staying fairly local and i can smell it all the way round , but thankfully we don't often get the smell at home much .



There's a dog food factory in Sudbury.......


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

Aaah that’s better.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2019)

Morning. I've been walking in the clouds !  I've just put the dustbin out and there is low cloud drifting by .


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

I’ve just brought the dustbins in.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2019)

We used to live a couple of miles from the Avon Rubber company in Melksham and at times you could smell the rubber. It was horrible!


----------



## Phaeton (6 Feb 2019)

We don't like it when the wind blows over the maggot farm in our direction


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> There's a dog food factory in Sudbury.......



We used to have Pedigree pet food.. You could smell it all over Peterborough


----------



## Katherine (6 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Green & Black dark choccy with ginger



MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Feb 2019)

I used to work next to a pickling factory, I like vinegar but sometimes the smell was over-powering


----------



## tom73 (6 Feb 2019)

My mum and her mate once went for a job at the local pickle factory. Lasted one day that was more than enough.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Feb 2019)

tom73 said:


> My mum and her mate once went for a job at the local pickle factory. Lasted one day that was more than enough.



Sounds ironic


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

tom73 said:


> My mum and her mate once went for a job at the local pickle factory. Lasted one day that was more than enough.



They didn’t relish the idea of staying then?


----------



## tom73 (6 Feb 2019)

They lived quite near to it so use to the smell but once inside it was just too much. Held out though for a full days pay no way they'd leave without it.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Feb 2019)

Toast, yum yum


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2019)

I just took a parcel to the post office.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just took a parcel to the post office.


you're lucky to find one open, oh wait you're not in the UK


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> you're lucky to find one open, oh wait you're not in the UK



True, in the UK that may be "Moderately startling news"...

Now I have to put 30 chairs out for a group.


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> And on the other side of that gate, they make chocolate digestives.
> The best of both worlds!!


dark?


----------



## MikeG (6 Feb 2019)

Speicher said:


> dark?



That depends on the time of day, usually.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> We don't like it when the wind blows over the maggot farm in our direction


Rumours of a "body farm" in the area. Not certain where exactly.

Had a slaughterhouse in the town centre. Shortcut took you passed it.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> That depends on the time of day, usually.


Possibly, there may be no windows in the room.


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2019)

Today I am going to borrow a plumpitty day from @Reynard.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

Speicher said:


> dark?


And milk.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just took a parcel to the post office.


Did it want to come away?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did it want to come away?



It had no choice in the matter.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Feb 2019)

Found some sliced chicken in the fridge 7 days out of date, it's made a nice sandwich


----------



## roadrash (6 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah.
> 
> There's a crisp factory about a mile away. When the wind's in the right direction and they're frying, oh, maaaaaan...



you should telephone recption and ask to speak to …..CHRIS PACKET.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2019)

slowmotion said:


> A great day for all people who have absolutely no love for cats, large or small.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-47136308


Thank you, I have downloaded that advice. I usually ride with a slingshot, takes care of dissuading nuisance predators. Lions are another deal, and they seem to be expanding into my area.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

That's the morning's stuff done, including a trip to town.

I am going to go and have some lunch in a bit.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

Speicher said:


> Today I am going to borrow a plumpitty day from @Reynard.
> 
> View attachment 451031



You're welcome to borrow one of my plumpitty days anytime, Wol xxx


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Feb 2019)

Off to the dentist.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Aaah that’s better.
> 
> View attachment 451022



I really like that mug 

Currently, my mug-of-choice is a Hello Kitty one that I got for Christmas a few years ago.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve just brought the dustbins in.



Likewise me. They were very late collecting the blue recycling wheelie bin yesterday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2019)

I had lightning, thunder and hail overnight. 1C currently.


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> You're welcome to borrow one of my plumpitty days anytime, Wol xxx



Would you still want it back if it is covered in cat hair, bits of wool and biskit crumbs?


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

Speicher said:


> Would you still want it back if it is covered in cat hair, bits of wool and biskit crumbs?



Yeah, I can live with that.  Besides, I thought that my plumpitty days came with cat hair as standard.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Feb 2019)

Pub Saturday 
My brother is coming to visit!


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2019)

Off to the weekly team meeting.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

I've just had cake.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

I've just had a very fine lunch. King prawns with chilli mayo, camembert, olives, a chunk of baguette, a pear and two 

Off to go and do some more things that want doing in a bit.

Two things that I bought on the Bay of E for my scrapbook have arrived.  I will wait until later to open them.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Feb 2019)

Now sat in the dentist's waiting room. Twenty minutes early, but it's always difficult to judge travel time and it's better than being late.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2019)

Finished the team meeting.

It was boring.


----------



## Threevok (6 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finished the team meeting.
> 
> It was boring.



Oil Drilling Workers Anonymous ?


----------



## postman (6 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Now sat in the dentist's waiting room. Twenty minutes early, but it's always difficult to judge travel time and a its better than being late.




Had you been there an hour ago,it would have been tooth thirty.


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finished the team meeting.
> 
> It was boring.



I used to detest team meetings when I was working, the last place I worked used to hold a monthly one, sat in an overheated office listening to facts and figures


----------



## Threevok (6 Feb 2019)

We've just had a meeting to dispel the rumors circulating after yesterday's meeting

True story


----------



## Phaeton (6 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> We've just had a meeting to dispel the rumors circulating after yesterday's meeting


We once employed a lady who used to work at BT, who would have a meeting to discuss what they would have on the agenda of the next meeting, she didn't last too long.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

Today I used a pair of chain pliers for the first time. Bloody clever things.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

*SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*     

My 1989 Cellnet Superprix programme has arrived.

I just may be a leeeeeeeeeeeettle bit excited.

It's better than I thought it would be.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> *SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*
> 
> My 1989 Cellnet Superprix programme has arrived.
> 
> ...



Eight things. 

I. 
Have. 
No. 
Idea. 
What. 
You’re. 
On. 
About.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Eight things.
> 
> I.
> Have.
> ...



Never mind. 

As long as *I* know what I'm on about...


----------



## Phaeton (6 Feb 2019)

It's Mobile Phone racing when they were the size of a brick


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

Right, after all that excitement, I am much in need of a


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2019)

At the moment cooking roast chicken, roast spuds and mixed veg for tea.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finished the team meeting.
> 
> It was boring.


Did you fall asleep ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Did you fall asleep ?



Of course, isn't that the point?


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

Creamy Lentils and Smoked Haddock for tea. Linky *


*if you decide to try this recipe add the cream at the very end after the spinach is cooked.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> Oil Drilling Workers Anonymous ?



The people downstairs were _furious_.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Of course, isn't that the point?


Not: 
_"Staff Meetings Help You Achieve Goals and Ensure Everyone is Following Policies & Procedures"_


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I used to detest team meetings when I was working, the last place I worked used to hold a monthly one, sat in an overheated office listening to facts and figures



Ours are a little more interesting than that, partly because the people are generally very professional and passionate about what they do, and partly because we're mostly good friends and enjoy working together. The Chief says it's like herding cats getting us into a meeting, and then like trying to make popcorn without the lid on to manage it.

I just get fed up of listening to the bits that aren't remotely connected to my department.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not:
> _"Staff Meetings Help You Achieve Goals and Ensure Everyone is Following Policies & Procedures"_



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


You can fall asleep, stood up, without falling over?


----------



## MikeG (6 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> You can fall asleep, stood up, without falling over?



Standing up, classic. Standing.  Horses can, and so can giraffes and elephants. Does that help?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> You can fall asleep, stood up, without falling over?





MikeG said:


> Standing up, classic. Standing.  Horses can, and so can giraffes and elephants. Does that help?



Japanese commuters do it all the time. I've never known a people group that can sleep so easily. 

Sometimes I worry my wife will fall asleep on her bike.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2019)

I've got a replacement bike lock.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Standing up, classic. Standing.  Horses can, and so can giraffes and elephants. Does that help?


You've not learnt how either?

Edit
It is called a ‘non-standard grammatical form’


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got a replacement bike lock.


Came with free bicycle?


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

I've fed the cats, now preparing to feed me.

Kidneys, crispy bacon, mashed potato, braised red cabbage and a good lashing of dripping.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've fed the cats, now preparing to feed me.
> 
> Kidneys, crispy bacon, mashed potato, braised red cabbage and a good lashing of dripping.



The hallmark of British cuisine: makes your arteries tremble in fear just looking at it..


----------



## MikeG (6 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> ......It is called a ‘non-standard grammatical form’



...........or, in other words, mangle English as much as you please. 

Just kidding. I know it's dialect, and I'm a big fan of retaining our various accents and dialects which are disappearing at a crazy pace.


----------



## MikeG (6 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Standing up, classic. Standing.  Horses can, and so can giraffes and elephants. Does that help?



I came across this chap in Zambia a few years back. S/he woke up when I drove by. This isn't something you see often in the wild, a giraffe lying down for a kip:


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The hallmark of British cuisine: makes your arteries tremble in fear just looking at it..



The British cuisine is probably one of the reasons I have stents in my chest keeping my arteries open


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> ...........or, in other words, mangle English as much as you please.
> 
> Just kidding. I know it's dialect, and I'm a big fan of retaining our various accents and dialects which are disappearing at a crazy pace.


They tried to "beat it out of me" in the early '70's. They succeeded, in making it worse, so they decided to leave me be.


----------



## MikeG (6 Feb 2019)

That giraffe is a Thornicroft's, found in only one valley in the world, and only some 500 remain.


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> That giraffe is a Thornicroft's, found in only one valley in the world, and only some 500 remain.



That's sad


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> I came across this chap in Zambia a few years back. S/he woke up when I drove by. This isn't something you see often in the wild, a giraffe lying down for a kip:
> 
> View attachment 451153


Don't see many of them round these parts. Standing, sitting or lying.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Japanese commuters do it all the time. I've never known a people group that can sleep so easily.
> 
> Sometimes I worry my wife will fall asleep on her bike.


I used to do that cycling off to do my paper round in the morning in winter. I used to check that the road ahead was clear and then shut my eyes and pedal!


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I used to do that cycling off to do my paper round in the morning in winter. I used to check that the road ahead was clear and then shut my eyes and pedal!


How did the bikes manage?


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The hallmark of British cuisine: makes your arteries tremble in fear just looking at it..



In that case, how about Bagna Cauda? 

To quote Dr Franklin in Babylon 5: I can feel my arteries hardening just being in the same room. (Babylon 5 season 2 episode 4 "A Distant Star")


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> How did the bikes manage?


Fine ! It is a good job I didn't nod off completely!


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> ...........or, in other words, mangle English as much as you please.
> 
> Just kidding. I know it's dialect, and I'm a big fan of retaining our various accents and dialects which are disappearing at a crazy pace.



It was quite amusing when I went down to Hampshire last week. Everything was fine until I spoke, and then I got the full on "you're not from around here then" looks. 

There's a very marked difference between a Cambridgeshire accent and a Hampshire one.


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2019)

Note to self. When cooking a chinese meal, don't start munching the prawn crackers whilst preparing it.

Hardly ate any. Stuffed. Oh well, there are about 4 lunches that can be frozen.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> It was quite amusing when I went down to Hampshire last week. Everything was fine until I spoke, and then I got the full on "you're not from around here then" looks.
> 
> There's a very marked difference between a Cambridgeshire accent and a Hampshire one.


Travel from one side of The County to the other, 30 miles, and you could be in trouble, accent wise.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've fed the cats, now preparing to feed me.
> 
> Kidneys, crispy bacon, mashed potato, braised red cabbage and a good lashing of dripping.



That’s sounds fab. Any left?


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2019)

Counselling session tomorrow. Appointment not until 10.15. No being in work at 7.30am. Yay, a lie in.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Counselling session tomorrow. Appointment not until 10.15. No being in work at 7.30am. Yay, a lie in.


You'll be lost for those three hours!


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Travel from one side of The County to the other, 30 miles, and you could be in trouble, accent wise.



OK, there's a very marked difference between an East Cambridgeshire accent and a Winchester-ish one...


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> That’s sounds fab. Any left?



Yes.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yes.


Still!!

Eyes bigger than the belly?


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Still!!
> 
> Eyes bigger than the belly?



LOL! I cooked enough for tomorrow as well.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Feb 2019)

My colleague recently turned 40 and his partner turned 40 last month, they have 5 kids and 2 grandchildren, 4 years old and 2 months old,isn't that a bit young?


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Note to self. When cooking a chinese meal, don't start munching the prawn crackers whilst preparing it.
> 
> Hardly ate any. Stuffed. Oh well, there are about 4 lunches that can be frozen.



I tend to do that on the rare occasion we have chips, especially if we've been lazy and gone down the chip shop.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> My colleague recently turned 40 and his partner turned 40 last month, they have 5 kids and 2 grandchildren, 4 years old and 2 months old,isn't that a bit young?


There are advantages to having children when you're young. It's probably not the modern model though.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2019)

Lying here listening to today's riding being blown away as weather forecast is for 40+ mph winds spread over the next few days on and off .


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2019)

A cul de sac full of gteeg re cycle bins and one gets blown over and yes it's ours ! 

So down the cul de sac in my dressing gown picking up the contents .... Thursday can only get better


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Feb 2019)

Well it's very windy. 

We have a training thingy today. 
Someone's going to explain why we shouldn't mix cleaning chemicals, use bottles with no labels... And why you use each product on the right things. 
You must have data sheets... Who the hell reads them.. 

Marvelous.. Reading the label obviously isn't enough then. 
We get audited by CQC, Capita, and in house.. Constant training vidios.. 
Several hundred pounds wasted..
No wonder care cost's so much, we're paying for people to have a pointless job. 

All good fun


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got a replacement bike lock.



Bike lock now holding bike to rack. Will report on effectiveness in due course.

In other news: the paper bin is out.

(That's the Wheelie bin containing paper. Not a bin made of paper. Just to avoid confusion.)


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A cul de sac full of gteeg re cycle bins and one gets blown over and yes it's ours !
> 
> So down the cul de sac in my dressing gown picking up the contents .... Thursday can only get better



For you or the neighbours? 

What colour dressing gown?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> For you or the neighbours?
> 
> What colour dressing gown?



Me in a dark blue dressing gown and its the green recycle bin do you get the image ...........


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> It was quite amusing when I went down to Hampshire last week. Everything was fine until I spoke, and then I got the full on "you're not from around here then" looks.
> 
> There's a very marked difference between a Cambridgeshire accent and a Hampshire one.



I've known people from different regions of Germany speak English together to understand each other.


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2019)

A lie in till 7am is ok in my books. Now to brew a coffee


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Me in a dark blue dressing gown and its the green recycle bin do you get the image ...........



Fashion faux pas, blue and green should never be seen. I mean...really!


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2019)

This morning I awoke thinking it was Friday. 

I spent 15 minutes doing a Bank switch earning my self £150 for my trouble. Nice.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> It was quite amusing when I went down to Hampshire last week. Everything was fine until I spoke, and then I got the full on "you're not from around here then" looks.
> 
> There'very marked difference between a Cambridgeshire accent and a Hampshire one.



Oh Arrr!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> That giraffe is a Thornicroft's, found in only one valley in the world, and only some 500 remain.


Didn't Vosper Thornicroft make cranes as well as boats ?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Me in a dark blue dressing gown and its the green recycle bin do you get the image ...........


Yes ! A picture of sartorial elegance!


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've known people from different regions of Germany speak English together to understand each other.




That's the only way to communicate in Peterborough with the 55 languages


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> My colleague recently turned 40 and his partner turned 40 last month, they have 5 kids and 2 grandchildren, 4 years old and 2 months old,isn't that a bit young?


I suppose by today's standards it seems pretty young. You could get the other extreme where people leave it late to start a family and the children haven't left school by the time the parents have retired.
I might have exaggerated a bit.
You can get a strange impression / feeling when you are the youngest of the youngest . You get a bit of a distorted view when your cousins and their children are much older than you !


----------



## MikeG (7 Feb 2019)

I think I'm right in saying that Linford Christie was a grandfather when he won his Olympic 100m title at the age of 32.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> I think I'm right in saying that Linford Christie was a grandfather when he won his Olympic 100m title at the age of 32.


Did he train running away from his girlfriend's father?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2019)

Ok bro


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2019)

Everything outside seems to be leaning at a nice jaunty angle ! 

Has it been windy ?


----------



## raleighnut (7 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> My colleague recently turned 40 and his partner turned 40 last month, they have 5 kids and 2 grandchildren, 4 years old and 2 months old,isn't that a bit young?


Maz was a granny before she was 40, but only just.


----------



## mybike (7 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Speaking of coffee, I see Howard Schultz, the guy who ran Starbucks, is considering a third party presidential bid. So last election. Best to go back, forget the coffee, and read the tea leaves.



Might add interest.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Feb 2019)

Children ugh , breeders of disease and pestilence


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Children ugh , breeders of disease and pestilence



I have a good friend who is a Kindergarten teacher, while I work with vulnerable adults. I often find it strange that I can spend all day with Drug users, alcoholics, and people with all manner of Psychological issues, but the thought of being with sprogs for any length of time brings me out in hives.

Strangely he feels the same about my job.


----------



## mybike (7 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> I've another a mile to the east, and another two miles south west. They make biscuits more than sweets though.
> Keeps unwanted visitors out
> View attachment 451009



I remember the Peak Freans factory at the end of my grandparents street, near Tower Bridge and the rather nice smell.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have a good friend who is a Kindergarten teacher, while I work with vulnerable adults. I often find it strange that I can spend all day with Drug users, alcoholics, and people with all manner of Psychological issues, but the thought of being with sprogs for any length of time brings me out in hives.
> 
> Strangely he feels the same about my job.


"There's nowt so queer as folk" (pre contemporary usage of queer, l must add)


----------



## mybike (7 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Of course, isn't that the point?



I used to play patience on my phone.

In other news, the car was washed yesterday, now it is being rinsed.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Feb 2019)

There is a small coin stuck in the filter system of my washing machine and it is rattling in a most unattractive and possibly damaging way. I think will go and walk the dogs


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've known people from different regions of Germany speak English together to understand each other.


Been known to happen round these parts.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> "There's nowt so queer as folk" (pre contemporary usage of queer, l must add)



Especially the various characters I work with.

That's mainly the staff though: the clients are much easier.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2019)

Advantage of being a non-smoker: When everyone else legs if off to light up, I get to come on CC.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2019)

Our dustbin must have an exhausting day as I found it lying down !


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2019)

The screws on my curtain rail needs tightening up.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2019)

I don’t like too much milk with my Weetabix.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> The screws on my curtain rail needs tightening up.





CarlP said:


> I don’t like too much milk with my Weetabix.



You're setting the bar high here today.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You're setting the bar high here today.


Sometimes this thread borders on the very interesting. Except when folks mention football, cricket or rugby that is.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You're setting the bar high here today.


Thought it was a rail?


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Sometimes this thread borders on the very interesting. Except when folks mention football, cricket or rugby that is.


The gentle "clash of the ash" maybe

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4VoveOBQFjA


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> The gentle "clash of the ash" maybe
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4VoveOBQFjA




Nah.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2019)

As an added highlight, I got the wrong screwdriver out of the shed. 
I picked the flat blade instead of the cross head!

Should of checked first I s'pose.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2019)

There are some empty preserve jars in my kitchen that need to stored away in the garage.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2019)

mybike said:


> Might add interest.


Might split votes so Trump can win four more years in office.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2019)

I've done most of the housework.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2019)

I'm on page five of my scribbled notes for my project.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Might split votes so Trump can win four more years in office.


This may be old (81) but still relevant ?

*Say Cheese...*
It has been suggested that the Gross National Product is perhaps not the best indicator of how well we are doing as a society since it tells us nothing about the _Quality of our Lives_ . . . but, _is this worth dwelling upon as we grovel our way along in the general direction of the 21st Century?_ When future historians write about us, if they base their conclusions on whatever material goods survive from Present-Day America, we will undoubtedly stand alone among nations and be known forevermore as THOSE WHO CHOSE CHEESE.
As you will recall, folks, nobody ever had as much going for them in the beginning as we did. Let's face it... we were fantastic. Today, unfortunately, we are merely WEIRD. This is a shocking thing to say, since no Red-Blooded American likes to think of his or herself as being WEIRD, but when there are other options and a whole nation CHOOSES CHEESE, that is WEIRD.
Our mental health has been in a semi-wretched condition for quite some time now. One of the reasons for this distress, aside from CHOOSING CHEESE as a way of life, is the fact that we have (against some incredibly stiff competition) emerged victorious as the biggest bunch of liars on the face of the planet. No society has managed to invest more time and energy in the perpetuation of the fiction that it is _moral, sane, and wholesome_ than our current crop of _Modern Americans_.
This same delusion is the Mysterious Force behind our national desire to avoid behaving in any way that might be construed as INTELLIGENT. _Modern Americans_ behave as if intelligence were some sort of hideous deformity. To cosmeticize it, many otherwise normal citizens attempt a peculiar type of self-inflicted homemade _mental nose-job_ (designed to lower the recipient's socio-intellectual profile to the point where the ability to communicate on the most mongolian level provides the necessary _certification_ to become ONE OF THE GUYS). Let's face it . . . nobody wants to hang out with someone who is smarter than they are. This is not FUN.
Americans have always valued the idea of FUN. We have a National Craving for FUN. We don't get very much of it anymore, so we do two things: first we rummage around for _anything_ that might be FUN, then (since it really wasn't FUN stuff in the first place) we _pretend_ to enjoy it (whatever it was). The net result: _STRESSED CHEESE_.
But where does all this CHEESE really come from? It wouldn't be fair to blame it all on TV, although some credit must be given to whoever it is at each of the networks that GIVES US WHAT WE WANT. (You don't ask -- you don't get.) Folks, we now have GOT IT . . . lots of it . . . and, in our Infinite American Wisdom, we have constructed elaborate systems to insure that future generations will have an even more abundant supply of that fragrant substance upon which we presently thrive.
If we can't blame it on the TV, then where _does_ it come from? Obviously, we are weird if we have to ask such a question. Surely we must realize by now (except for the fact that we lie to ourselves so much that we get confused sometimes) that as _Contemporary Americans_ we have an almost magical ability to turn anything we touch into a festering mound of self-destructing poot.
How can we do this with such incredible precision? Well, one good way is to form a _Committee_. _Committees_ composed of all kinds of desperate American Types have been known to convert the combined unfulfilled emotional needs and repressed biological urges of their memberships into complex masses of cheese-like organisms at the rap of a gavel. _Committee Cheese_ is usually sliced very thin, then bound into volumes for eventual dispersal in courts of law, legislative chambers, and public facilities where you are invited to _eat all you want_.
If that doesn't fill you up, there's the exciting _Union Cheese_ . . . the most readily available cheese-type offered. The thing that's so exciting about _Union Cheese_, from the gourmet's point of view, is the classic simplicity of the mathematical formula from which it is derived. In fact, it is difficult to avoid a state of _Total Ecstasy_ if one contemplates the proposition that no _import quota yet devised has proven equal to the task of neutralizing the lethal emissions generated by the ripening process of this piquant native confection_. Should we not be overtaken by some unspeakable emotion when we consider the fact that the _smaller_ the amount of care taken in the preparation of each _Union Cheese Artifact_, the _more triumphant the blast_ as the vapors stream forth from every nook and cranny of whatever it was that the stalwart craftperson got payed $19.00 per hour to slap together?
Still hungry? _Union Cheese_ might be the most readily available, but no type of cheese in America today has achieved the popular acceptance of _Accountant Cheese_. If it is true that YOU ARE WHAT YOU EAT, then surely our national willingness to eat _this stuff_ tells us more about ourselves than we probably wish to know. Obviously we have found _The Cheese To Believe In_. Why not? It is manufactured by people who _count money_, endorsed as _nutritionally sound_ by Civic Leaders, and delivered by The Media _door to door_.
The _Quality of Our Lives_ (if we think of this matter in terms of _How much_ of what we _individually_ consider to be _Beautiful_ are we _able to experience_ every day?) seems an irrelevant matter, now that all decisions regarding the creation and distribution of _Works of Art_ must first pass _under the limbo bar_ (a/k/a The Bottom Line), along with things like _Taste_ and _The Public Interest,_ all tied like a tin can to the wagging tale of the sacred _Prime Rate Poodle_. The aforementioned _festering poot_ is coming your way at a theatre or drive-in near you. It wakes you up every morning as it droozles out of your digital clock radio. An ARTS COUNCIL somewhere is getting a special batch ready with little tuxedos on it so you can think it's precious.
_Yes Virginia . . . there is a FREE LUNCH. We are eating it now. Can I get you a napkin?_
*(C) Frank Zappa, April 1, 1981* OTHERS just like YOU!! (at least, since October 19th)


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2019)

Quite true, under similar conditions. Primaries should sort most of this out. I don't think so many will be ready to fall for the manure off the Russian Troll Farm this time around, either, nor should they have in the first place. That's why one should inform oneself about issues, and not take others word for it. Mr. Merdehook(Murdoch) and his network of disinformation is not totally blameless in this. If people of both parties would stop drinking their partisan Kool-Aid, things would improve greatly in this . And it does go all back to Ronald Reagan, and his gutting many of the rules the FCC applied to broadcasters, like supplying equal time for those expressing opinions that were counter to the opinions of those expressed on a given radio or Tv station. And that if one was speaking regularly on broadcast, one needed a license to do so.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Except when folks mention football, cricket or rugby that is.


I concur there is nothing interesting in football


----------



## mybike (7 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> There is a small coin stuck in the filter system of my washing machine and it is rattling in a most unattractive and possibly damaging way. I think will go and walk the dogs



The bearings in our washing machine were like that. I seriously thought of getting out the old ear defenders. They've passed that point now though. Mrs MY is not kind to machines.


----------



## mybike (7 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> As an added highlight, I got the wrong screwdriver out of the shed.
> I picked the flat blade instead of the cross head!
> 
> Should of checked first I s'pose.





CarlP said:


> There are some empty preserve jars in my kitchen that need to stored away in the garage.



Sounds like team work is required.


----------



## postman (7 Feb 2019)

Been for a walk this morning first long one since i had the lurgy,now a wind is picking up.How mundane is that.


----------



## Threevok (7 Feb 2019)

I didn't commute in today because of the forecast wind

and guess what ?

no wind !!!


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2019)

Look out! @Reynard is doing some catching up.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Look out! @Reynard is doing some catching up.



Yeah, well, you bods have been mundanely busy... What's a girl to do except for  and  to bring her up to date?


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

Wind and rain here chez Casa Reynard. Not a very pleasant day at all. At least it's not cold.

I am debating what to have for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Well it's very windy.
> 
> We have a training thingy today.
> Someone's going to explain why we shouldn't mix cleaning chemicals, use bottles with no labels... And why you use each product on the right things.
> ...



Arse coverage for TPTB, I suppose.

What's wrong with simple common sense?


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Fashion faux pas, blue and green should never be seen. I mean...really!



No... That should be *PURPLE* and green...

He who takes green is green and follows green leader. He who takes purple is purple and follows purple leader.... Purple must fight green, green must fight purple. There is no other way.


----------



## Threevok (7 Feb 2019)

Mrs V won't be pleased - the bike I am building for her is Purple and Green


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Feb 2019)

Our new pink-lidded wheelie bin has been delivered. We now have:
- Pink-lid for general waste
- Black for plastic
- Green for cardboard and paper
- (optional) Brown for garden waste

Just need a bigger space to accommodate them all.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> I didn't commute in today because of the forecast wind
> and guess what ?
> no wind !!!


Come here you can have some of ours I don't want it


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> Mrs V won't be pleased - the bike I am building for her is Purple and Green



Oh... Dear...

You'll have to take it down to the quartermaster's office where I'm sure you'll find some dye. It'll look absolutely *stunning* in purple.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> Mrs V won't be pleased - the bike I am building for her is Purple and Green


You didn't ask here want colour she wanted BEFORE starting, that is a rookie mistake.


----------



## Threevok (7 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You didn't ask here want colour she wanted BEFORE starting, that is a rookie mistake.



Actually she picked it. I picked the frame







It's a Kinesis 2010 KM 210L


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2019)

Don't like to worry you but that ain't Purple and Green maybe you need specsavers


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Don't like to worry you but that ain't Purple and Green maybe you need specsavers



Maybe it's like that dress that was doing the rounds on the Book of Faces a while back... Was it blue & black or was it white & gold...


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Might split votes so Trump can win four more years in office.


He does, I win £20.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Wind and rain here chez Casa Reynard. Not a very pleasant day at all. At least it's not cold.
> *
> I am debating what to have for lunch.*


With yourself?


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Feb 2019)

Price to ship bike from my place in France to St. Petersburg in Russia €280. UPS quote


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> This morning I awoke thinking it was Friday.
> 
> I spent 15 minutes doing a Bank switch earning my self £150 for my trouble. Nice.


I thought Wednesday was Thursday. Someone's been playing around with the days of the week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Children ugh , breeders of disease and pestilence


Parents ugh, breeders... Etc etc


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Feb 2019)

Be celibate and save a fortune


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Might split votes so Trump can win four more years in office.



Didn't that bloke who said he was from the future say Trump made a second term?


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> With yourself?



Well... yes...

There are so many nice comestibles in the fridge, what to choose...

In the end, I had a roll with lox and a schmear, the last of the black olives, a pear and two 

It is now  so I will head off outside to haul logs. I just hope I don't blow away.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

My parental unit has had to resign herself to the fact that she has grandcats as opposed to grandkids.

I do not "do" small humans.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2019)

I’ve polished my shoes.


----------



## postman (7 Feb 2019)

Been watching some web cams.No not them sort,a couple in Costa Adeje people in the sea and on the beach,oh can't wait.


----------



## Katherine (7 Feb 2019)

I opened a packet of jaffa cakes.
It is now an empty packet of jaffa cakes. 
There is no one else in the room to account for that fact except for me.
Oops.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> I opened a packet of jaffa cakes.
> It is now an empty packet of jaffa cakes.
> There is no one else in the room to account for that fact except for me.
> Oops.


The dog?


----------



## Katherine (7 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> The dog?


No dog.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> I opened a packet of jaffa cakes.
> It is now an empty packet of jaffa cakes.
> There is no one else in the room to account for that fact except for me.
> Oops.


I will let you off if you do one press-up for every jaffa cake consumed ......no obligation to tell the truth if you dont wish to


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> There is a small coin stuck in the filter system of my washing machine and it is rattling in a most unattractive and possibly damaging way. I think will go and walk the dogs


My washing machine flooded my kitchen on Sunday afternoon. I found £3.41 in loose change wedged in the door seal but that wasn't what caused the flood because the coins had been there so long that the copper ones had delaminated.

Oh, and my microwave broke down the same evening. Sunday was NOT a good day...


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> My parental unit has had to resign herself to the fact that she has grandcats as opposed to grandkids.
> 
> *I do not "do" small humans.*


Hard fit them in the oven, for a start.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> Actually she picked it. I picked the frame
> 
> View attachment 451234
> 
> ...


Call that purple & green? THIS is purple & green... (well, more green & purple I suppose)...


----------



## roadrash (7 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> I opened a packet of jaffa cakes.
> It is now an empty packet of jaffa cakes.
> There is no one else in the room to account for that fact except for me.
> Oops.



That's exactly how it should be done ...in fact im sure its illegal not to eat them all at once,.... if its not, it should be


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2019)

Anybody else noticed there is only 10 jaffa's in a packet now instead of 12


----------



## roadrash (7 Feb 2019)

is this the right time to mention the size of wagon wheels...


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> is this the right time to mention the size of wagon wheels...


I believe they are about to change the name of them to Scooter Wheels (or if they're not they should be).


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> is this the right time to mention the size of wagon wheels...


One should never mention wagon wheels horrific things


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> One should never mention wagon wheels horrific things



I haven't had a wagon wheel for ages.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I haven't had a wagon wheel for ages.



Me neither, I think 1973 was my last one (Bought from the tuckshop)


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Me neither, I think 1973 was my last one (Bought from the tuckshop)


They were foul tasting them & I have no reason to believe they are any different today


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

I have stabbed myself in the roof of my mouth with a piece of pretzel.

Ouch.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have stabbed myself in the roof of my mouth with a piece of pretzel.


That was silly


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> That was silly



I know.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

My greengage is a casualty of the weather.

It has developed a large crack from ground level to about 3 feet up the main stem. It is also canted over at a rather precarious angle.

When the storm blows through, I'll take it down. It's a standard-sized tree, so that's a lot of tree.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> My colleague recently turned 40 and his partner turned 40 last month, they have 5 kids and 2 grandchildren, 4 years old and 2 months old,isn't that a bit young?



My parents were 19 and 21 when I was born.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> They were foul tasting them & I have no reason to believe they are any different today


I discovered that if you went up the road a bit to the shop you could get a whole packet of Custard Creams/Bourbon/Ginger Nuts for the same price.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> is this the right time to mention the size of wagon wheels...





Kempstonian said:


> I believe they are about to change the name of them to Scooter Wheels (or if they're not they should be).



They are the same size as ever according to the makers.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

Mmmmmm, custard creams...


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2019)

They are going to send a 6 wheeled Rover to Mars !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I believe they are about to change the name of them to Scooter Wheels (or if they're not they should be).


If it continues they will have to put Mobility in front of it .


----------



## raleighnut (7 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmmm, custard creams...


I used to almost live on em when I discovered that I could get a packet of em and 10 'Number 10' for the same as my school dinner-money, but my life took another turn when a mate in the year above me let me into the secret that if you helped the Dinnerladies clear away the tables and chairs you got access to all the food that hadn't been dished up but was unwanted.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2019)

I’m at the Madejski stadium. Oh the irony.


----------



## Saluki (7 Feb 2019)

Got the official job offer today, and contract. 
Not taking it. I will stay put. It’s not worth it for £2.70 extra a week.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Feb 2019)

Saluki said:


> Got the official job offer today, and contract.
> Not taking it. I will stay put. It’s not worth it for £2.70 extra a week.


Fair enough, you don’t want the job, but lots of kudos to you for being offered the job. You’re obviously of worth to your employers. Maybe time to ask for a raise...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> They are going to send a 6 wheeled Rover to Mars !



I hope it’s not like my old rover!
Although the rover 3500 was a beast!


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Feb 2019)

Stew, spuds and peas for tea, yum!
All washed down with a glass of Carignan to reaffirm my middle-classness


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I hope it’s not like my old rover!
> Although the rover 3500 was a beast!



You mean these?







I remember them in the BTCC mid / late 80s...


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

Supper is a bunch of randoms tonight. Too many little bits of leftovers in the fridge that want eating but are far too nice to contemplate throwing away.


----------



## roadrash (7 Feb 2019)

^^^otherwise known as bitsa….bitsa this and bitsa that


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> You mean these?
> 
> View attachment 451283
> 
> ...



That’s the one
They popular as police cars!


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> ^^^otherwise known as bitsa….bitsa this and bitsa that



Yup... There's faggots in onion gravy, kidneys, bacon, veggie lasagne, mashed potato, red cabbage and spinach to choose from.

Will probably have enough-ish for tomorrow as well, excepting vegetable matter.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> That’s the one
> They popular as police cars!





Although by the time I really got "into" watching the BTCC, it were the Ford Sierra Cosworths that were the cars to have. They of the tea tray rear wing.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Me neither, I think 1973 was my last one (Bought from the tuckshop)


Late April, 1977. Straight from the factory shop. Some bugger pinched half of what I had.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> They are the same size as ever according to the makers.


_"Hands increasing in size since you were a kid"_
Doesn't work when you consider they're now thicker than they used to be.

_Although the UK Wagon Wheel has barely shrunk, it is still noticeably smaller than the Australian equivalent. As of 2006 the diameter of the Australian version is measured at 88 mm which is 14 mm larger than the UK version, while the UK Wagon Wheel is notably thicker by 4 mm._


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (7 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Although by the time I really got "into" watching the BTCC, it were the Ford Sierra Cosworths that were the cars to have. They of the tea tray rear wing.



Ford Sierra

What a car!


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Ford Sierra
> 
> What a car!



Indeed. The later Sapphires - just before the BTCC went down the 2 litre route - didn't quite hack it for me.


----------



## Saluki (7 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Fair enough, you don’t want the job, but lots of kudos to you for being offered the job. You’re obviously of worth to your employers. Maybe time to ask for a raise...


4 months left of my contract so happy with it at the mo. The new job, when reading the contract, is minimum of 45 hours and average of 48 hours a week. I will become very ill, very quickly with 12 hour days, including the commute. Not for me. Another job will come along.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Just ''Rev-er On The Corners''. ''An Drive-er Straight "

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X-JokX06wDM


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Saluki said:


> 4 months left of my contract so happy with it at the mo. The new job, when reading the contract, is minimum of 45 hours and average of 48 hours a week. I will become very ill, very quickly with 12 hour days, including the commute. Not for me. Another job will come along.


Best o'luck.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just ''Rev-er On The Corners''. ''An Drive-er Straight "
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X-JokX06wDM




Genius


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Bike lock now holding bike to rack. Will report on effectiveness in due course.
> 
> In other news: the paper bin is out.
> 
> (That's the Wheelie bin containing paper. Not a bin made of paper. Just to avoid confusion.)



Bike was still attached to the rack on my return.

Wheelie bin returned to its previous position between the plastics bin and the drainpipe.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> ^^^otherwise known as bitsa….bitsa this and bitsa that



I've had bikes like that, groupsets made up of what I had in the shed or under the stairs.


----------



## Katherine (7 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Supper is a bunch of randoms tonight. Too many little bits of leftovers in the fridge that want eating but are far too nice to contemplate throwing away.



This is what I imagined when I read that....


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Although by the time I really got "into" watching the BTCC, it were the Ford Sierra Cosworths that were the cars to have. They of the tea tray rear wing.



In particular, this one for me. I was very much an Andy Rouse fan.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> This is what I imagined when I read that....
> View attachment 451327


----------



## Katherine (7 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


>


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


>



It was bound to happen, wasn't it? 

Funny, tho...


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> This is what I imagined when I read that....
> View attachment 451327


A 50g packet provides:

Energy - 687 kJ (164 kcal); 
Protein - 2.5 g; 
Carbohydrate - 37.9 g; of which sugars - 29.6 g; 
Fat - 0.2 g; of which saturates - 0.2 g; 
Fibre - 0.3 g;
Sodium - Trace; 
Salt equivalent - 0.1g.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Didn't that bloke who said he was from the future say Trump made a second term?


Did he mention anything about me moving to *Canada?*


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hard fit them in the oven, for a start.


Who will carry on the grand tradition of yellow stickering?


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Who will carry on the grand tradition of yellow stickering?


She'd not have to do as much, that's all. There'd be more meat on a "small human".

Imagine the size of a leg compared to that of a lamb.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

Ah, you mean "Long Pig"

I'll pass, methinks.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

I won't, however, pass on another 

Off to pop the kettle on.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I won't, however, pass on another
> 
> Off to pop the kettle on.


Bit o'milk & just the one sugar in mine!


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Bit o'milk & just the one sugar in mine!



Righty ho. 

Reynard's Express Trebuchet Delivery is on its way.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2019)

Another day of wind swept hair do's 

Oh hang on a minute my hair is not long enough to be blown away


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

This morning, I'm considering the matter of purchasing some marbles and possibly a camera tripod.


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Feb 2019)

Not long back from walking the dogs, another day of damp, cool and misty weather (wish it was windy here....blow the fog away). On my second black coffee of the morning


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> This morning, I'm considering the matter of purchasing some marbles and possibly a camera tripod.


Im with you there, l lost my marbles a while back ......l think!


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> This morning, I'm considering the matter of purchasing some marbles and possibly a camera tripod.


I've lost mine !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2019)

Morning . Bright blue skies with lovely sunshine here !

How do you spot fake news ?


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've lost mine !



You can get some new ones here


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> This is what I imagined when I read that....
> View attachment 451327


I see you have a vivid imagination ?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2019)

When is Pancake day ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> When is Pancake day ?



On shrove Tuesday...


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Feb 2019)

Not nice here and I have a migraine. Ah well only 8 hrs to home time


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2019)

Off on holiday tomorrow, got the motivation of a teenager today


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> When is Pancake day ?



Pancakes


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Did he mention anything about me moving to *Canada?*



I can't remember the article now.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> When is Pancake day ?


Does it matter? Or should that be, Does it batter?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2019)

Eric's coming !


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2019)

Bristow?
the Viking?


----------



## MikeG (8 Feb 2019)

Today I am going to try to finish all the stuff I should have finished yesterday.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2019)

Getting a bit sick of all this wind


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Getting a bit sick of all this wind



Eat less beans.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Eat less beans.



I am blaming brexit


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Feb 2019)

Had to go to the local gov office in the next town (5k away) today. For various reasons, not all related to being absent minded, I ended up having to make the return journey three times.

Then I decided to ride to the tram stop on the edge of the city instead of using the local tram because the connection is terrible and the city bound tram leaves as mine arrives.

Arrived at the station just in time to see the city tram leave...

Total distance ca.30k. still, it was a nice ride.


----------



## MikeG (8 Feb 2019)

Did you make a sketch of the tram window details?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Did you make a sketch of the tram window details?



I was unable to do this due to a severe chocolate deficit, currently being rectified.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2019)

I don't want to work today


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

I didn't buy the marbles in the end, but I did buy a cheap camera tripod stand.


----------



## MikeG (8 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was unable to do this due to a severe chocolate deficit, currently being rectified.



I don't follow. Were you planning on sketching *with* the chocolate, or *on* the chocolate?


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I didn't buy the marbles in the end, but I did buy a cheap camera tripod stand.


Why a stand for a tripod?


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why a stand for a tripod?


In case it has a drink & gets legless


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I don't want to work today


In fact that's it I'm not going to.


----------



## roadrash (8 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> In fact that's it I'm not going to.



neither am I


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

Blowing a hoolie here. And now it's raining as well.

I did move some wood this morning, but this afternoon I shall be in the garage splitting logs percussively.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've lost mine !



I never had any marbles in the first place...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Feb 2019)

4 hours left till work is done


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

Tuesday 5th March, I believe - for those who've asked.


----------



## MikeG (8 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Blowing a hoolie here. And now it's raining as well.
> 
> I did move some wood this morning, but this afternoon I shall be in the garage splitting logs percussively.



It's brought one of my greengages down. The one nearest the house. To say I am sad and disappointed wouldn't even begin to describe how I feel.........


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> It's brought one of my greengages down. The one nearest the house. To say I am sad and disappointed wouldn't even begin to describe how I feel.........



My greengage was a casualty yesterday. It's canted over at about 45 degrees and has a split in the main stem that I can get my hand in.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2019)

Supposed to be taking the dog out, not looking forward to it, it's 'orrible here currently


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Supposed to be taking the dog out, not looking forward to it, it's 'orrible here currently



The advantage of having cats. 

Madam Lexi is toasting herself in front of the radiator on the landing, while Madam Poppy has retreated to her igloo bed next to the radiator in the dining room.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Feb 2019)

In a short time the bell for lunch should ring.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> The advantage of having cats.


There are no advantages of being a slave of a cat


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Tuesday 5th March, I believe - for those who've asked.


We know it's on a Tuesday!!


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2019)

Ohh new tyres time. Better fit my new spangly Minions this weekend.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Feb 2019)

Fish for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Fish for lunch.


Pollock, cod or salmon?


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Does it matter? Or should that be, Does it batter?





classic33 said:


> Pollock, cod or salmon?


Fingers ?


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> There are no advantages of being a slave of a cat



Well, I'm now sat here with a purry, furry, self-heating hot water bottle curled around my shoulders. How could that not be classed as an advantage?

Other advantages are as follows:

1) Rodent control officer
2) Food quality control officer
3) Paper shredder
4) Ghostbuster (under bed / in bath plug hole)
5) Personal weather station
6) Team mate for games of carpet football / carpet rugby
7) Personal groomer

There may be other advanteges depending on what model of cat you are owned by.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

I've been up in the loft and just found a camera tripod, so I now have N+1 tripods. can you have too many tripods? 

I also found my Action Man.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> We know it's on a Tuesday!!



In Poland they also have one on a Thursday - "tlusty czwartek" - where it's traditional to make and eat doughnuts


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Feb 2019)

I don't consider this to be mundane but can't think where else to comment but R.I.P. Albert Finney . l just saw the news .


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I don't consider this to be mundane but can't think where else to comment but R.I.P. Albert Finney . l just saw the news .


He deserves his own RIP thread


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2019)

My son's off to San Francisco in the morning with college, my wife 'should' be on a 'desert island' sewing day, my daughter has a party, I may have to ride my bike. Sunday is into Manchester for Chinese New Years Parade. I say 'should' as hoping that MIL's condition doesn't change much in hospital.


----------



## Katherine (8 Feb 2019)

I booked a spinning class for 9 o'clock tomorrow morning. I think I need my head examining. I've only done evening classes so far.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I've been up in the loft and just found a camera tripod, so I now have N+1 tripods. can you have too many tripods?
> *
> I also found my Action Man.*


Eagle Eyes?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> I booked a spinning class for 9 o'clock tomorrow morning. I think I need my head examining. I've only done evening classes so far.



At least you won't need your lights


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Fingers ?


Do fish have fingers?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Pollock, cod or salmon?



Not sure. I'm trying to identify it from its German name... Thumping big fish they were though: I saw them before they were cooked.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

It's looking hellaciously black on the horizon. I reckon there's  heading this way.

In other news, I have split a barrow full of logs.


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Do fish have fingers?


Don't see why not after all some of them have wings


----------



## MikeG (8 Feb 2019)

Yesterday I received 2 old gouges bought on fleabay, and spent an hour in the evening sorting them out. They've come up rather well, despite someone putting a back-bevel on the 3/4". Today, I've received a nice Record no 5-1/2, which I've bought for my son in law. I shall be tiffling with it this evening.....a good clean up, flatten the sole, clean up the tote, and sharpen the iron. I'm rather pleased with it, and in an hour or two, it will work like a charm.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

Yep, here comes the 

I'm off to get me a


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Eagle Eyes?



No none of that modern rubbish, _but _blonde painted hair.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2019)

It has finally stopped raining and there is now a pink and blue sky forming with a thin crescent moon high in the sky.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

I have had a  and some salted pretzel sticks.

Just bought three more items for my scrapbook (I know...) and I'm now doing a bit on the writing challenge my friend has set me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have had a  and some salted pretzel sticks.
> 
> Just bought three more items for my scrapbook (I know...) and I'm now doing a bit on the writing challenge my friend has set me.



My word Reynard. How do you live at such a breakneck pace?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> 4 hours left till work is done


Same here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> In Poland they also have one on a Thursday - "tlusty czwartek" - where it's traditional to make and eat doughnuts


Paczcy


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> No none of that modern rubbish, _but _blonde painted hair.


Modern!
_"The final period of Action Man's first outing saw the introduction of realistic 'Eagle-Eyes' in 1976 which were housed in a slightly larger head and operated by a small lever on the back of Action Man's neck. This head had more of a 'tan' and shine than the outgoing painted eyes figures and gave Action Man a permanent look of astonishment. This new look was developed in 1978 when a totally new 'Muscular Physique' was introduced.

Easily recognisable by the moulded blue trunks and sun-tan, the Action Man figure could hold slightly more complex poses and was built in such a way that it could not be disassembled and ultimately have parts replaced like the earlier elastic-strung figure. Early figures of the 'Artists dummy' body also had this head from *1976-1978 *but are less common.

These final phase figures can suffer frotan."_


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Paczcy


Bless you!


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Another day of wind swept hair do's
> 
> Oh hang on a minute my hair is not long enough to be blown away



Mine blew away some time ago.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (8 Feb 2019)

Awful ride home
But here now phew


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Feb 2019)

Just paid income tax and VAT in one hit, chicken wings for tea


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Feb 2019)

We had an agency worker join us at work on Wednesday, he had more tattoos on his neck than teeth in his mouth, he was finished today a lazy waste of space


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We had an agency worker join us at work on Wednesday, he had more tattoos on his neck than teeth in his mouth, he was finished today a lazy waste of space



 Not impressed then?


----------



## MikeG (8 Feb 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Just paid income tax and VAT in one hit, chicken wings for tea



Just a tad late there, mebbe?


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We had an agency worker join us at work on Wednesday, he had more tattoos on his neck than teeth in his mouth, he was finished today a lazy waste of space


Suspect the teeth and tattoos had nothing to do with it. He was just a naturally lazy f@%$¥r. Much like me


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Just a tad late there, mebbe?


No got VAT in on time and tax @ 10pm on 31st...ouch!


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

It’s Friday, that means it’s put the ‘ Friday Night Is....’ thread on ignore.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Modern!
> _"The final period of Action Man's first outing saw the introduction of realistic 'Eagle-Eyes' in 1976 which were housed in a slightly larger head and operated by a small lever on the back of Action Man's neck. This head had more of a 'tan' and shine than the outgoing painted eyes figures and gave Action Man a permanent look of astonishment. This new look was developed in 1978 when a totally new 'Muscular Physique' was introduced.
> 
> Easily recognisable by the moulded blue trunks and sun-tan, the Action Man figure could hold slightly more complex poses and was built in such a way that it could not be disassembled and ultimately have parts replaced like the earlier elastic-strung figure. Early figures of the 'Artists dummy' body also had this head from *1976-1978 *but are less common.
> ...


G.I. Joe's had a hard life in my neighborhood. Mrs. GAs Barbie dolls supposedly cohabited the dollhouse with G.I.Joe, without benefit of ceremony.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> G.I. Joe's had a hard life in my neighborhood. Mrs. GAs Barbie dolls supposedly cohabited the dollhouse with G.I.Joe, without benefit of ceremony.




Lovely.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

Would anyone like to see my Action Man?


----------



## roadrash (8 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s Friday, that means it’s put the ‘ Friday Night Is....’ thread on ignore.



some good stuff on there this week


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

I had Barbie dolls... 

But me being me, I sewed my own outfits (badly then, but hey, I was 12 like) and dressed them as racing drivers.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word Reynard. How do you live at such a breakneck pace?



A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do I suppose. 

I love to write though - it's a big part of my "me time" along with painting / drawing and getting out on the bike.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> some good stuff on there this week



There is every week I expect, but I read CC mostly on a small mobile device, and folks put up YouTube links without saying who the artist is and I can’t see who it is by the link alone, which is frustrating, so I don’t bother with it. Real World Problem innit?


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Feb 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Suspect the teeth and tattoos had nothing to do with it. He was just a naturally lazy f@%$¥r. Much like me



Unfortunately there appears to be a bit of a theme, all the tattooed toothless knuckle-draggers taken on have all been lazy. There must be some good lads out there who want work.


----------



## tyred (8 Feb 2019)

Sounds like my neighbour's cats are having some sort of disagreement outside my window.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> Sounds like my neighbour's cats are having some sort of disagreement outside my window.


Bucket of cold water to hand?


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

There hasn’t been any mundane news for nearly 90 minutes.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

I'm sat with a cuppa in one hand, mars bar in the other, whilst eating a pear.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'm sat with a cuppa in one hand, mars bar in the other, whilst eating a pear.



I knew you were odd.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I knew you were odd.


You don't like pears?


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> You don't like pears?



I love pears, my favourite fruit, not so keen on mars bars though.


----------



## tyred (8 Feb 2019)

I fixed the front puncture in my BSA. Well, it's start...


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

I think @classic33 has an extra pair of hands to have all of that on the go at once.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

I've just changed into my onesie.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I love pears, my favourite fruit,* not so keen on mars bars though.*


And you say I'm odd!


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

I bought a new case for my mobile device today, sorry I forgot to mention it earlier.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2019)

I'm in Milton Keynes, in a roundabout kind of way....


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Milton Keynes, in a roundabout kind of way....


Magic?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Magic?


Repetitive


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Repetitive



Going around in circles?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Going around in circles?


Turn left at the 13th roundabout...


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2019)

I think another  is called for.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I think another  is called for.


Always time.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Always time.



There's never a wrong time for a cuppa.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2019)

Right, I'm off to the Land of Nod via the intermediate stations of Wooden Stairs, Hot Bath and Kitty Cuddles.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2019)

I am baking a frozen pizza for supper.


-11C, 14 mile per hour wind from the west.

Mrs. GA is doing accounting stuff.

A small beagle is sitting on my lap, now alert to the oven timer going off.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

Was Queen Elizabeth I "done in" by her marzipan addiction?


Which would rot away quickest.
A red apple or a green apple?


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

I don’t have any work today.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do I suppose.
> 
> I love to write though - it's a big part of my "me time" along with painting / drawing and getting out on the bike.


Now that is multi tasking! Painting and drawing whilst on a bike ! 

I have difficulty just staying upright !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2019)

Morning ! I think I may be going down with Equine Flu ! I also have a sore pimple on the end of my nose!


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning ! I think I may be going down with Equine Flu ! I also have a sore pimple on the end of my nose!



Looks like it’s only you and me ATM. Mornin’


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Looks like it’s only you and me ATM. Mornin’


Yes! What shall we get up to ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2019)

Time for another hot drink ! Milk and sugar ?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Would anyone like to see my Action Man?


No


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! What shall we get up to ?



I just wanna sit and chill and drink tea. 



Illaveago said:


> Time for another hot drink ! Milk and sugar ?



Just had a refill, ta. 


I shall probably need to refill my tea caddy at some point today.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've just changed into my onesie.




EDIT -


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Feb 2019)

It’s blowing a gale outside. Woke both me and the dogs up.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It’s blowing a gale outside. Woke both me and the dogs up.


Yup, me too.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It’s blowing a gale outside. Woke both me and the dogs up.


Yes! It has been rearranging our garden furniture!  Must be something to do with Feng Shui !


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

I’ve just had to go down the road in the pissing rain and retrieve the Fragrant MrsP’s windscreen cover that had blown away. 

It’s turning into a busy day, later I’m going to take TimmytheCat’s scratch post upstairs. It’s all go innit?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2019)

I thought I would have another go at making some noises on my clarinet yesterday. It's strange how cat's don't seem to appreciate it !


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Feb 2019)

Late on parade .. 
Wild day here, i seem to feel ok today after having a headache all day yesterday 
I've been a bit breathless tired tongue looking odd and constant headache , so back on iron tablets for a week or two.
I should know the signs by now as ive always been a low iron person.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Late on parade ..
> Wild day here, i seem to feel ok today after having a headache all day yesterday
> I've been a bit breathless tired tongue looking odd and constant headache , so back on iron tablets for a week or two.
> I should know the signs by now as ive always been a low iron person.


I hope you feel better soon !


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Late on parade ..
> Wild day here, i seem to feel ok today after having a headache all day yesterday
> I've been a bit breathless tired tongue looking odd and constant headache , so back on iron tablets for a week or two.
> I should know the signs by now as ive always been a low iron person.



Very tardy of you. Maybe you should have reported in and got a sick note from matron. GWS.

Re: your iron, you might find one of these helpful here.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Very tardy of you. Maybe you should have reported in and got a sick note from matron. GWS.
> 
> Re: your iron, you might find one of these helpful here.




Sorry Sir, wont happen again Sir....

Ive always been a low iron reading, not too bad but with the B12 8 week injection i get checked regularly. I do eat well, love greens ect..


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Sorry Sir, wont happen again Sir....
> 
> Ive always been a low iron reading, not too bad but with the B12 8 week injection i get checked regularly. I do eat well, love greens ect..


Because I donate Platelets my iron levels get low sometimes, the Fish helps a lot, I just use it when cooking.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Because I donate Platelets my iron levels get low sometimes, the Fish helps a lot, I just use it when cooking.



Wife wont allow that in the cooking...


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2019)

Off on holipops in a few hours, do I take the bike with all these gales around?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2019)

I need to get some Photocopying done.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Off on holipops in a few hours, do I take the bike with all these gales around?


Does it have sails ?


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need to get some Photocopying done.



That is sooo 1990's


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (9 Feb 2019)

Ive enjoyed a lie-in this morning and think I’ll have lime marmalade on my toast.

In a totally unrelated note, what is the point of bagels? They seem to be made of reconstituted cardboard and have a stupid hole in the middle. I don’t get it. Have a roll.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> That is sooo 1990's



So am I: I was much cooler and better looking in the 1990`s, so I'm trying to stay there.

More to the point, the German Naturalization office wants photocopies of everything, and I forgot to make a copy of two documents at work yesterday.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Ive enjoyed a lie-in this morning and think I’ll have lime marmalade on my toast.
> 
> In a totally unrelated note, what is the point of bagels? They seem to be made of reconstituted cardboard and have a stupid hole in the middle. I don’t get it. Have a roll.


 

Or a ring doughnut, I dislike bagels, horrid things.

Just been for a 4 mile run, time for some breakfast.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2019)

It's started raining: I'm glad I sorted the photocopies out earlier.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's started raining: I'm glad I sorted the photocopies out earlier.



Bring it inside man!!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Or a ring doughnut, I dislike bagels, horrid things.
> 
> Just been for a 4 mile run, time for some breakfast.



It’s a nice feeling, gettingyour exercise in early before breakfast.

I did a 4km swim yesterday, which considering our local pool is only 20m long, involved a lot of turning around.

I felt great afterwards though, and not at all guilty about spending a few hours in the pub during the afternoon.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's started raining: I'm glad I sorted the photocopies out earlier.



I just clicked on your web link in your sig and I got a warning that the page might not be safe.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I just clicked on your web link in your sig and I got a warning that the page might not be safe.



Weird. It's a wordpress hosted blog like yours.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! What shall we get up to ?


Horsing around I suppose.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2019)

Well bike on back of car, we'll see if I get to use it


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

I have a tiny split on the skin of my thumb by the nail, it is sore so I put super glue on it to help it heal which is helping, however when I type on my mobile device the screen is click against the dried glue.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Weird. It's a wordpress hosted blog like yours.



This what I’m getting.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Horsing around I suppose.



Oh! You’re up are you? Welcome.


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Feb 2019)

just back from my usual 25k ride sunshine and showers, it must be Spring !
One small irritation....it started raining on the last bit before home ,and its all uphill and l got a puncture


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> This what I’m getting.
> 
> View attachment 451534



Not sure what I can do about it, any computer savvy persons have an idea?


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not sure what I can do about it, any computer savvy persons have an idea?


Would putting http:// in front help?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> just back from my usual 25k ride sunshine and showers, it must be Spring !
> One small irritation....it started raining on the last bit before home ,and its all uphill and l got a puncture



Lucky you for getting out , as its blowing a hooley here 
Oh de re the puncture 
Just done 3 tip runs with old compost


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Jessietwotoys has commandeered Timmythecat’s Scratch post.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Would putting http:// in front help?



Done. Try now (I can't because I'm logged into my WP account)


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Jessietwotoys has commandeered Timmythecat’s Scratch post.



This means war...


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Well bike on back of car, we'll see if I get to use it


Having a look myself...don't fancy the headwind + rugby/ cricket on....decisions decisions


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Done. Try now (I can't because I'm logged into my WP account)


Didn’t work, remove the Ws and try that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2019)

I like bagels, they are delicious.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2019)

-15C here right now, but no snow on the ground, except for the deep drifts the county plow put on the bike trail while cleaning the road.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2019)

And the 30 foot tall piles of snow at work. Local sports at work get up a pool as to when those will melt completely.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2019)

Max, my dog, just howled, out of the clear blue.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Didn’t work, remove the Ws and try that.



Tried 'https'. does that work?


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2019)

Hello again Mundaners 

I have just taken a banana loaf out of the oven.

There is a fen blow going on outside my window. Hence it's a day to stay *indoors*


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Now that is multi tasking! Painting and drawing whilst on a bike !
> 
> I have difficulty just staying upright !



 So do I...

But check this out... 't Brabants Fietsharmonisch Orkest 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVo1OkuCRKM


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Late on parade ..
> Wild day here, i seem to feel ok today after having a headache all day yesterday
> I've been a bit breathless tired tongue looking odd and constant headache , so back on iron tablets for a week or two.
> I should know the signs by now as ive always been a low iron person.



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2019)

I just sneezed.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Ive enjoyed a lie-in this morning and think I’ll have lime marmalade on my toast.
> 
> In a totally unrelated note, what is the point of bagels? They seem to be made of reconstituted cardboard and have a stupid hole in the middle. I don’t get it. Have a roll.



Most shop bought ones are *bleurgh*

Home made ones, on the other hand - just divine with lox and a schmear


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2019)

Right, of for a spot of lunch. I am reporting a hungry.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tried 'https'. does that work?


Nope, it’s beyond me. Maybe it’s because you’re in foreign place.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Oh! You’re up are you? Welcome.


I was out and about whilst you two were sleeping!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Nope, it’s beyond me. Maybe it’s because you’re in foreign place.


Curiously, I took the s out of https and got to a Google search page. I then selected the site from that page and it took me there. The curious bit was that it had put the s back in, so it was identical to the address my browser had been blocking as not secure.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Most shop bought ones are *bleurgh*
> 
> Home made ones, on the other hand - just divine with lox and a schmear


Liquid oxygen!!!
What sort of kitchen you running?


----------



## Paulus (9 Feb 2019)

The cat is asleep in the dog bed, and the dog is asleep by the back door.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Max, my dog, just howled, out of the clear blue.


_"a howling dog in an otherwise silent night is the first warning of supernatural events."

Your numbers have come up in the lottery. How else will you explain your win?_


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Liquid oxygen!!!
> What sort of kitchen you running?



Liquid oxygen? What, you think I'm a mad scientist or something? 

This is lox...  I make my own, I'll have you know...


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2019)

Nice lunch of pork pie, assorted olives, slow roasted tomatoes, cheese and oatcakes. Plus a banana and some watermelon. And two  of course.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Liquid oxygen? What, you think I'm a mad scientist or something?



Psychological projection again I suspect. Now we know what @classic33 does when he's not cycling...


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2019)

Our washing machine didn't spin the washing.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our washing machine didn't spin the washing.



I bloody hate that when that happens.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Psychological projection again I suspect. Now we know what @classic33 does when he's not cycling...



Or it's the whole Walter Mitty thing...


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Psychological projection again I suspect. Now we know what @classic33 does when he's not cycling...


 Freud Was a Fraud


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Liquid oxygen? What, you think I'm a mad scientist or something?
> 
> This is lox...  I make my own, I'll have you know...
> 
> View attachment 451573


Think "Little Nellie".


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Psychological projection again I suspect. Now we know what @classic33 does when he's not cycling...





classic33 said:


> I've enough to be bothered about, I feel.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2019)

Son dropped off at Airport this am, cars washed, new tyres fitted to MTB. Dropped daughter off at friends. Went out on MTB - 90 minutes, 13 miles and 1300 ft of climbing. Really impressed with the Maxxis Minions - they hold their line much better than Nobby Nics. No noticeable increase in rolling resistance either.

Bike washed, clothing washed, now off to pick up daughter. Then make evening meal, and then run daughter to a party and collect at midnight ! Busy.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2019)

I have found a recipe idea for tonight's pork chops.

Now think it's time for a nice


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

I just had a handful of mixed nuts. Fibre innit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2019)

I've cleaned the coffee pot.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! It has been rearranging our garden furniture!  Must be something to do with Feng Shui !



The wind ripped our garden furniture cover. Not impressed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The wind ripped our garden furniture cover. *Not impressed*.



I'm sure the wind feels really ashamed now.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm sure the wind feels really ashamed now.


So it should. My other half has already told me to order another one (she could do it herself, but apparently it’s my job).


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The wind ripped our garden furniture cover. Not impressed.



Oh dear, nekkid garden furniture...


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2019)

Lovely supper of honey and mustard pork chops, jacket tattie and buttered savoy cabbage.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

I’m still awake.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m still awake.



It's early yet. Not even time for MOTD...


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m still awake.


You want to be asleep, now?

The night(and early morning) is still young.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's early yet. Not even time for MOTD...





classic33 said:


> You want to be asleep, now?
> 
> The night(and early morning) is still young.


Past my sleepy night nights time.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Past my sleepy night nights time.


Stick a PPB on, asleep in minutes.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Stick a PPB on, asleep in minutes.


Eh?


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Eh?


A party political broadcast. You'd be asleep in no time.

Not the best of things, but the best medicines never seem to be nice anyway.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> A party political broadcast. You'd be asleep in no time.
> 
> Not the best of things, but the best medicines never seem to be nice anyway.



Reading this thread is doing it for me atm.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Reading this thread is doing it for me atm.



I didn't think we were quite *that* snoresome...


----------



## Old jon (10 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I didn't think we were quite *that* snoresome...



love the word, can I use it? Please??


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

Old jon said:


> love the word, can I use it? Please??



Course you can


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

Just got myself a nice


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2019)

Time for a few damp miles me thinks


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2019)

Morning. It is grey and wet here. 

I see that the CyclChat Enigma machine had struck the BBC Weather Peeps this morning as they said that next week is going to be much " Cooer "


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Feb 2019)

Oooer its Cooer here too and soggy around the periphery


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2019)

Ist day of my holiday & my walking boit laces have just snapped


----------



## MikeG (10 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> ........ soggy around the periphery



You're on the ring road around Paris? Are you sure you should be on the internet at the same time?


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Feb 2019)

Nope périphérique Toulouse and the gilet jaune are looking after me


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Feb 2019)

I need to find a way of expressing my elation when England trounce France this afternoon without risking being lynched by an understandably "waspy" French mob


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Feb 2019)

It's not nice out. Mrs Lon is still in her pit.

I'm thinking scrambled eggs... Yes scrambled eggs it is..
Might get a wet walk in, winds died down thankfully.

Watched a very large tree branch crash onto a car in Sainsbury yesterday, we just parked . If there had been kids or anyone standing next to the cars, it would have been fatal.. You never know your luck.


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2019)

Soggy here too. Fortunately I went out yesterday, when it kept 'trying' to rain. Makes no difference on the MTB, you come back filthy anyway.

Off to Manchester's China town for the Dragon Parade. Going by train as it means we can have a few refreshing beverages, and the roads will be busy as City are playing Chelsea at home, for both womens and mens football today. 

Only dilemma, where to eat ? Street food stalls (in the wet ?), The Little Yang Sing is fabulous, but likely to be rammed (we managed to get in 3 years ago), or Cosmo (one of the better 'Asian' buffets in Manchester), or Fazenda, a Brazilian place where it's buffet style sides, but the 'meat' is brought to you and carved onto your plate - you just have a little card (red/green coloured) which means 'bring me more' or 'hold on I'm stuffed' - one for the carnivores (although they do vegetarian).

Daughters choice I think.


----------



## MikeG (10 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> ......Mrs Lon......



In all the years I've posted here, I'd always thought that you were "meta ion". Absolute mental blank, because obviously your screen name is lower case, and the dot would have been obvious if it was an "i". I'm now going to have to get used to an entirely different name for you, without mentally linking you to chemistry every time you post.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I don’t have any work today.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> It's not nice out. Mrs Lon is still in her pit.


Similar situation here but It's beautiful up here, only walked just over 2 miles but the dog is happy now, I'll take her again later.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> In all the years I've posted here, I'd always thought that you were "meta ion". Absolute mental blank, because obviously your screen name is lower case, and the dot would have been obvious if it was an "i". I'm now going to have to get used to an entirely different name for you, without mentally linking you to chemistry every time you post.




I answer to many names, so dont worry

Most cant be said here, Mrs Lon can be cruel from time to time


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (10 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Most shop bought ones are *bleurgh*
> 
> Home made ones, on the other hand - just divine with lox and a schmear



I have no idea what ‘schmear’ is, but it certainly doesnt sound that appealing. 



MikeG said:


> In all the years I've posted here, I'd always thought that you were "meta ion". Absolute mental blank, because obviously your screen name is lower case, and the dot would have been obvious if it was an "i". I'm now going to have to get used to an entirely different name for you, without mentally linking you to chemistry every time you post.



Same here.


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2019)

Gah,

Wife changed mind - we are now 'driving' into Manchester. Grr. Going to get ripped off for parking. Looks like meal is off as she's decided she wants to be back to see her mum. Was supposed to be treating my daughter today. So much for 'looking after ourselves' at this time (MIL is dying but stable at present).


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2019)

Just washed my Polaris jacket and it looks like quite a lot of the tape on the seams has come off in the wash


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Feb 2019)

got a migraine attack ....typing with 1 finger blurred vision and jagged light , drinking coffee , very stupid of me. must have been dropped on my head at an early age .


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> got a migraine attack ....typing with 1 finger blurred vision and jagged light , drinking coffee , very stupid of me. must have been dropped on my head at an early age .




I put myself back on iron tablets Thursday as i had migraine for 3 days. Fine now.
Not a fix i know, i have special meds for migraine and there are a few triggers.
But low iron causes headaches for me


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Gah,
> 
> Wife changed mind - we are now 'driving' into Manchester. Grr. Going to get ripped off for parking. Looks like meal is off as she's decided she wants to be back to see her mum. Was supposed to be treating my daughter today. So much for 'looking after ourselves' at this time (MIL is dying but stable at present).


take it easy, save the treat for another day


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> I put myself back on iron tablets Thursday as i had migraine for 3 days. Fine now.
> Not a fix i know, i have special meds for migraine and there are a few triggers.
> But low iron causes headaches for me


Yeah just wish l could pinpoint what triggers it for me !


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> In all the years I've posted here, I'd always thought that you were "meta ion". Absolute mental blank, because obviously your screen name is lower case, and the dot would have been obvious if it was an "i". I'm now going to have to get used to an entirely different name for you, without mentally linking you to chemistry every time you post.



I thought that too. 

I’ve just got back from dropping off the Fragrant MrsP at the airport. She’s not going anywhere, I just thought I’d leave her there.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Yeah just wish l could pinpoint what triggers it for me !



Its often exertion with me, go for a good bike ride and run myself down.. Bingo 
But as your finding, tracking a particular cause is rather hard as it could be a particular beer or a food or bright lights at work.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Feb 2019)

...and I’ve just finished making roasted pepper and tomato soup.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> ...and I’ve just finished making roasted pepper and tomato soup.


Nice, i love pepper on just about everything.. Except musili


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Feb 2019)

My dear wife has 6200 emails in her in box.. I keep telling her she's a hoarder


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2019)

Bought a rather abused looking Trek 7.3 yesterday for errands. Smaller frame, but I can move it onto transportation easier with the smaller size. Denty burnished old aluminum bike rather unlikely to get nicked. Front and rear rack braze ons. I was out riding it in -5C chill yesterday.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

Splish, splash, squelch... It's a mite soggy here chez Casa Reynard. Cats don't want to go out, and to be fair, neither do I.

Had a  and a slice of banana loaf for a late-ish brekkie.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I have no idea what ‘schmear’ is, but it certainly doesnt sound that appealing.



Schmear = a generous helping of cream cheese


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

It seems to have stopped  here


----------



## MikeG (10 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> ....... a slice of banana loaf........



You have banana loaf?!   I am cake-less. The cupboards are bare. I'm plastering, and England play France in just over an hour. Oh dear.......priorities, priorities......


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Schmear = a generous helping of cream cheese


And the German origin of the English word smear .


----------



## tyred (10 Feb 2019)

Planned 50 miler ride trimmed to 19 miles owing to inclement weather conditions.  I think my face is all pock-marked from the incessant hailstones.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2019)

Home made leek, potato & rocket soup, with buttered Bloomer crusts.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Feb 2019)

Nice here now, a walk before the Rugby it is then


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2019)

Just hit the final project for forty minutes concentrated drafting. Nearly there.

Ten days until deadline...


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> You have banana loaf?!   I am cake-less. The cupboards are bare. I'm plastering, and England play France in just over an hour. Oh dear.......priorities, priorities......



I’m baking banana loaf as I type.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> You have banana loaf?!   I am cake-less. The cupboards are bare. I'm plastering, and England play France in just over an hour. Oh dear.......priorities, priorities......



Yes - it's the Mary Berry one we're talking about on the baking thread. I can save you a slice or two if you like.  On the other hand, it's probably one of the easiest cakes I've ever made - it's just a "wang it in the bowl and zap it with a hand blender" job.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

I have just been watching Lexi stalking a muntjac in the garden. She almost got her claws in it as well...


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m baking banana loaf as I type.


Most folk would use an oven of some sort.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yes - it's the Mary Berry one we're talking about on the baking thread. I can save you a slice or two if you like.  On the other hand, it's probably one of the easiest cakes I've ever made - it's just a "wang it in the bowl and zap it with a hand blender" job.



I don’t have a blender so I wacked it inmy Kenwood mixer. I didn’t have any caster sugar only granulated, it’ll be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Most folk would use an oven of some sort.



Now you feckin tell me! You twit.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Feb 2019)

Blinkin starvin and Mrs F hasn't kicked off the beef roast yet. How can one watch Eng v France on an empty tummy? I know, chrimbo Twiglets lurking in cupboard!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2019)

Another forty minutes or so. I'm on to the _typing _stage now (as opposed to scribbling ideas all over various sheets of paper...)

As it's pishing it down outside it wasn't like I was going to get any cycling done...


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I don’t have a blender so I wacked it inmy Kenwood mixer. I didn’t have any caster sugar only granulated, it’ll be interesting to see how it turns out.



I used granulated. Turned out ok.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Feb 2019)

Now we're talking!


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Now you feckin tell me! You twit.


You could have asked "Ramsey" Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

I'm watching the rugby after having eaten a very fine lunch.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Feb 2019)

Well, it smells nice.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I used granulated. Turned out ok.



Phew, I was worried there.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Yeah just wish l could pinpoint what triggers it for me !


Chocolate & cheese are two of mine, but weirdly other days I can have them with no effect.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

Oh my sainted aunt... 

I

Must

Stop

Looking

At

Motor Racing

Memorabilia

On

Fleabay.


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2019)

Flying visit to the Chinese New Year Parade. Squeezed the car into a car park under the metrolink line near G-Mex - thank god the car park was quiet - talk about tight - 4 cars between brick arches with only enough room for one side to squeeze out. Some poor family were struggling to manoeuvre their Galaxy - bad enough in a Qashqai.

Watched the parade from my wife's office overlooking the square, then popped to St Annes square to look at 'the piggy' and then grabbed some street food, before getting back in the car.

My wife has now popped to see her mum in hospital, whilst I cook Hungarian Goolash (international food day today). At least doing a big batch of 'stew' should see us over mid week if things take to the worse with MIL (still stable but heart and kidney failure).

Time for a glass or two of wine (had hoped to be eating out and slurping wine, but hey ho).


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh my sainted aunt...
> 
> I
> 
> ...


There's this, for £3476.51. 
Only £146.79 postage!
https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Race-Used-...-Irvine-GOLD-/173766092653?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> got a migraine attack ....typing with 1 finger blurred vision and jagged light , drinking coffee , very stupid of me. must have been dropped on my head at an early age .



Ugh. you have my sympathy Woodbutcher: Just reading that makes me remember the nausea that comes later. 



meta lon said:


> I put myself back on iron tablets Thursday as i had migraine for 3 days. Fine now.
> Not a fix i know, i have special meds for migraine and there are a few triggers.
> But low iron causes headaches for me



Worth knowing. I'll have to be more conscientious about the iron tablets. I've noticed my migraines frequently come when I've not been eating enough, so that may be part of it.



woodbutcher said:


> Yeah just wish l could pinpoint what triggers it for me !



Same here...


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's this, for £3476.51.
> Only £146.79 postage!
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Race-Used-...-Irvine-GOLD-/173766092653?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1



Ah, a dust trap...  Back in the day (late 80s) they used to sell "coffee tables" from used Goodyear race tyres i.e. they'd been fitted with a glass top. I remember the ads in Autosport.

Wrong driver and definitely wrong team for me.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Feb 2019)

CAKE!


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> CAKE!
> 
> View attachment 451708



o/~ Let them eat cake, she said, just like Marie Antoinette... o/~


----------



## tyred (10 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh my sainted aunt...
> 
> I
> 
> ...



What have you bought?


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2019)

Still typing the Report of Doom.


----------



## Old jon (10 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Course you can



Thank you kindly.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> What have you bought?



A batch of photos from a press archive. Let's just say that I "liberated" them - they'll find a very good home chez Casa Reynard, either framed up or added to my scrapbook / archive.

To my defence, they were on a buy 2 get 1 free on Fleabay (not on their website oddly, which was MUCH more £££), so it wasn't quite as painful on the wallet as it could have been. 

Also, it wasn't from a specialist motorsport seller either. I ran across these purely by accident, and I don't think the seller really knew exactly what they had. Included this lovely early photo from 1987...


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> CAKE!
> 
> View attachment 451708



Hmmmmm


----------



## MikeG (10 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m baking banana loaf as I type.



Yebbut, I don't know where you live.


----------



## MikeG (10 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yes - it's the Mary Berry one we're talking about on the baking thread.



Very nice too. I could have done with a little bit of butter on it, but it was in the fridge and a bit hard and I had to rush back before the rugby started.



> I can save you a slice or two if you like.  .......



You did. Thanks. I accidentally kicked the cat's bowl on my way out. Sorry........


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Feb 2019)

What a lovely afternoon, rugby was unbelievable and i just smashed my mate on Madagascar black opps.. 
Few beers and a roast chicken dinner.. In 10


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Very nice too. I could have done with a little bit of butter on it, but it was in the fridge and a bit hard and I had to rush back before the rugby started.



You need glasses.  There is also a tub of spreadable butter in the fridge as well as a large cake of proper butter.



> You did. Thanks. I accidentally kicked the cat's bowl on my way out. Sorry........



That explains why there's a puddle of milk on the sitting room floor and why I now have a very plaintive cat complaining that her bowl is empty. 

P.S. Were you the one who sneaked some pretzel sticks out of the packet while I was watching the rugby?


----------



## MikeG (10 Feb 2019)

No, that must have been you. I don't eat pretzels. Unless of course @classic33 sneaked in too......

Spreadable butter = margarine, Reynard. Now, we don't sully decent food with margarine, do we.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Feb 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP is currently flying over Canada . 

The pups are wondering where she is.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Flying visit to the Chinese New Year Parade. Squeezed the car into a car park under the metrolink line near G-Mex - thank god the car park was quiet - talk about tight - 4 cars between brick arches with only enough room for one side to squeeze out. Some poor family were struggling to manoeuvre their Galaxy - bad enough in a Qashqai.
> 
> Watched the parade from my wife's office overlooking the square, then popped to St Annes square to look at 'the piggy' and then grabbed some street food, before getting back in the car.
> 
> ...


Qashqai is a Rogue, in the States.
I need to make some Marhagulyas myself, maybe next week.


----------



## MikeG (10 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP is currently flying over Canada .
> 
> The pups are wondering where she is.



Canada is big. She may be some time......

I once sat next to a Canadian farmer at a dinner, and he told me that his land was so big that at harvest time his (multiple) combine harvesters would drive in a straight line for 2 days, without steering.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Spreadable butter = margarine, Reynard. Now, we don't sully decent food with margarine, do we.



Umm.

This is my own home made butter, but with just enough oil added to it to make it spreadable right out of the fridge.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2019)

It is snowing here.
I made barbeque chicken, rice, and vegetables for lunch this week.


----------



## MikeG (10 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Umm.
> 
> This is my own home made butter, but with just enough oil added to it to make it spreadable right out of the fridge.



Oh, you should have said. I'll try some next time.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

Is it just me, but does it feel a lot later than just gone half 6 in the evening?


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Is it just me, but does it feel a lot later than just gone half 6 in the evening?


yes it's always later than you think.....for example it is 19.42 here


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> yes it's always later than you think.....for example it is 19.42 here





Yebbut you're in a time zone ahead of us. That doesn't count


----------



## roadrash (10 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> yes it's always later than you think.....for example it is 19.42 here



is that all @woodbutcher its feb 2019 here


----------



## MikeG (10 Feb 2019)

Take one yellow and dry broccoli, one starting-to-sprout onion, a tired cabbage, an off cut of yellow pepper, some tomatoes just going a bit soft, a potato, some fresh ginger, and some Bouillon. Fry the finely chopped onion in butter until it is nearly, nearly burnt. Add the other chopped veggies and grated ginger, and fry them too. The add a pint or two of boiling water, and some Bouillon (retrieve the big lump which fell out of the container into the saucepan, clean it off, and return it to the container for next time). Boil it hard for half an hour or 45 minutes. Transfer the contents of the saucepan to the Magimix and wazz it up far longer than you think is necessary. Return it to the saucepan, dropping the Magimix blade into the contents. Retrieve this as it doesn't add to the flavour or texture. Return to the boil, and add a little milk. Serve into a bowl and eat with a couple of slices of homemade bread.

Delicious!! To be fair, the potato was in pretty good order.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Take one yellow and dry broccoli, one starting-to-sprout onion, a tired cabbage, an off cut of yellow pepper, some tomatoes just going a bit soft, a potato, some fresh ginger, and some Bouillon. Fry the finely chopped onion in butter until it is nearly, nearly burnt. Add the other chopped veggies and grated ginger, and fry them too. The add a pint or two of boiling water, and some Bouillon (retrieve the big lump which fell out of the container into the saucepan, clean it off, and return it to the container for next time). Boil it hard for half an hour or 45 minutes. Transfer the contents of the saucepan to the Magimix and wazz it up far longer than you think is necessary. Return it to the saucepan, dropping the Magimix blade into the contents. Retrieve this as it doesn't add to the flavour or texture. Return to the boil, and add a little milk. Serve into a bowl and eat with a couple of slices of homemade bread.
> 
> Delicious!! To be fair, the potato was in pretty good order.



And take heart from the thought, that try as you might, you'll never replicate that particular pot of soup ever again... 

I'm thinking along the lines of a turkey and bacon butty tonight. With a couple of  of course.


----------



## MikeG (10 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> ......for example it is 19.42 here



Don't worry, keep your head down. We'll liberate you in 2 or 3 years when the Yanks finally show up.


----------



## MikeG (10 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> And take heart from the thought, that try as you might, you'll never replicate that particular pot of soup ever again.....



That's why I made enough for tomorrow. And the day after.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> yes it's always later than you think.....for example it is 19.42 here


I read this at 19:42


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> is that all @woodbutcher its feb 2019 here





Reynard said:


> Yebbut you're in a time zone ahead of us. That doesn't count


Ah yes but time is an illusion and "lunchtime doubly so" l quote !


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> is that all @woodbutcher its feb 2019 here


So you are 37minutes ahead of me ....thats not fair !


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I read this at 19:42


where's the point ?


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Ah yes but time is an illusion and "lunchtime doubly so" l quote !



There is always time. Time is infinite," quote I. "But you are finite, Zathras is finite, this is wrong tool..."


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> where's the point ?


There's no point it's a colon??


----------



## tyred (10 Feb 2019)

Only a fool would leave a basin of water sitting on the floor and then step in it....


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> There's no point it's a colon??



You mean Sergeant Colon?


----------



## Katherine (10 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m baking banana loaf as I type.


The day ran away without me, so I'm making it tomorrow - the eggs and flora have been out of the fridge since about 3 o'clock - hopefully the ripe bananas won't have walked off in a huff by the time I get back from school.


CarlP said:


> I don’t have a blender so I wacked it inmy Kenwood mixer. I didn’t have any caster sugar only granulated, it’ll be interesting to see how it turns out.


I'll be christening the kenwood mixer that I've just inherited from my late mother-in-law. (we've not read the will yet but her husband said the mixer was in the way) Sadly, I think she only used it once but I will enjoy using it in her memory.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> The day ran away without me, so I'm making it tomorrow - the eggs and flora have been out of the fridge since about 3 o'clock - *hopefully the ripe bananas won't have walked off in a huff by the time I get back from school.*
> 
> I'll be christening the kenwood mixer that I've just inherited from my late mother-in-law. (we've not read the will yet but her husband said the mixer was in the way) Sadly, I think she only used it once but I will enjoy using it in her memory.


Knew there were odd goings on over that side o'Pennines, but walking banana's!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2019)

It is February and colder than August


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Knew there were odd goings on over that side o'Pennines, but walking banana's!!



As long as they haven't developed language skills...


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> As long as they haven't developed language skills...


Visual or verbal?


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Visual or verbal?



Either implies intelligence...


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Either implies intelligence...


Like proving they don't want baking, so walk off before they're toast?


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Like proving they don't want baking, so walk off before they're toast?



Something like that...


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2019)

Right, I need a 

Think I'll plump for chamomile tonight. I didn't sleep so good last night, and it might help me a little.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Don't worry, keep your head down. We'll liberate you in 2 or 3 years when the Yanks finally show up.


Hey, we were busy over here. Doin' stuff.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Feb 2019)

Frosty start with no wind, bike it is then... 
Bramley hot cross buns for breakfast


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2019)

Looks like a bit frost here a well although not been outside yet , morning all


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

I’m up and home alone, except for the pups and TimmytheCat.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2019)

Morning. The sky is grey but there is a lot of broken cloud about. I'm not sure if we have had a slight frost or if it is condensation on the cars.
In other news my tablet seems to be deadicated!  It switches on and the name comes up, but that is as far as it goes .


----------



## MikeG (11 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Knew there were odd goings on over *that side o'Pennines,* but walking banana's!!



Reynard is probably closer to the Apennines than the Pennines. Figuratively, at least.


----------



## MikeG (11 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Frosty start with no wind, bike it is then.....



Frosty start with no wind.............plastering it is, then. Then 2 planning applications and invoices, then adjust some working drawings which have been decimated by a planning decision. Then bed.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Frosty start with no wind.............plastering it is, then. Then 2 planning applications and invoices, then adjust some working drawings which have been decimated by a planning decision. Then bed.




Good luck.. Planning= pita


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2019)

It is brightening up outside. Blue sky and the sun is just rising on the horizon .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> You mean Sergeant Colon?


At least it’s not Nobby Nobbs (he is human, and has a piece of paper to prove it!)


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2019)

Late start today: day off because I'll be working some of the Weekend.

Unfortunately I'm working on the Project of Doom...


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2019)

Good news ! My tablet has undeadicated itself !  

It must have developed attitude and couldn't be bovered !


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2019)

Terrible night's sleep, or rather, terrible night of no sleep, it's usually the 1st night in a strange bed that's not good.


----------



## dave r (11 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Good news ! My tablet has undeadicated itself !
> 
> It must have developed attitude and couldn't be bovered !




My tablet was good until it had the upgrade to 8.1 oreo, since then its been a bit temperamental.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Terrible night's sleep, or rather, terrible night of no sleep, it's usually the 1st night in a strange bed that's not good.


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Good news ! My tablet has undeadicated itself !
> 
> It must have developed attitude and couldn't be *bovered* !



‘Bovvered’ hope that helps.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2019)

Potted cat.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2019)

Finished for the morning. Only one more section to do and that's pencilled: The end is in sight...


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

Gah! what a palava!


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

Right then. Tea n Cake.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Feb 2019)

Going through the messy weather now, on the way to spring.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Going through the messy weather now, *on the way to spring.*


Texas or Missouri?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Feb 2019)

Waiting for it to come to me, or I could go to Spring Lake.


----------



## Threevok (11 Feb 2019)

Being amused by a work colleague who now regrets getting her latest gadget, after her African Grey parrot has learned to tell Alexa to play "Classic Rock" at 4 in the morning


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

I've added another page to my blog.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I've added another page to my blog.


Worth a read?


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Worth a read?



Only if you're interested in old BSA bikes. edit : bicycles.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Only if you're interested in old BSA bikes.


Always fancied a Tiger Cub 200 but they ate stupid money now


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Always fancied a Tiger Cub 200 but they ate stupid money now


 Perhaps I should've types bicycles. It's not about old motorbikes as cool as they are.


----------



## MikeG (11 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I've added another page to my blog.



Fascinating read, Carl. I should be working you know.....

As an aside, what effect does oxalic acid have on paint?


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Fascinating read, Carl. I should be working you know.....
> 
> As an aside, what effect does oxalic acid have on paint?


Thanks, Don't know about paint, I didn't it use it on the frame only on the metalwork. I think @Drago knows about using it on piantwork.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

@Reynard is up and about...look out.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> @Reynard is up and about...look out.



And suitably armed with a chainsaw... Spent the morning cutting down the standard greengage that Storm Erik wrecked while passing through.

That was bloomin' hard work - especially extracting the bit that was left dangling in a neighbouring apple tree.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2019)

Just had lunch: a crusty roll, some camembert, smoked turkey and the last of the lox. Plus some grapes, a tangerine and two 

Now settling down to catch up with the paperwork I should have done over the weekend but had an attack of the CBA instead...


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2019)

It's very spring-like here chez Casa Reynard. The snowdrops in the wood look a right treat in the sunshine. Winter aconites are just about done flowering now, but here and there the odd daff is looking like an eager beaver.

If this mild weather persists, then another couple of weeks should see the blackthorn and cherry plums starting to come out in blossom.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

I’ve been on the phone to the children of Satan to negotiate a new broadband package.

I have also baked a loaf of bread.

I have just finished servicing the headset on my Trek road bike.


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2019)

Seeing how it is such a wonderful day today.Mr and Mrs Postman went to 'arrogate,and to Betty's oh my word how nice how genteel,'arrogate was so sedate so relaxed unlike Leeds which always seems to be going at 100mph.Betty's was a thing of beauty a wonderful visit.


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve been on the phone to the children of Satan to negotiate a new broadband package.




Mrs Postman has just tried to get through to Virgin media.It seems our area has a major problem at the moment with signals,so no one will pick up the phone..We are trying to demand a new Tivo box as ours is on the blink,but the sheethawks won't even answer the phone what sort of service is that to the customers,they could be one conversation from losing the custom of us.and we have been with them since the Ark was built.but you don't get any offers for your loyalty.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve been on the phone to the children of Satan to negotiate a new broadband package.
> 
> I have also baked a loaf of bread.
> 
> I have just finished servicing the headset on my Trek road bike.


How'd tha bake a loaf on the phone?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Feb 2019)

You short out the battery. That makes shortbread.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2019)

Off to the Co-op for 4 pints of milk.

I might have a poke around in the yellow sticker cabinet as well...


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

Wasn’t sure what to have for tea tonight, sausage sandwiches or steak and ale pie, mash and onion gravy. I went for the latter.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Wasn’t sure what to have for tea tonight, sausage sandwiches or steak and ale pie, mash and onion gravy. I went for the latter.


All time classic that. Very nice with a pint of Hobbgoblin.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2019)

I now have waterproof hands..
Nixwaxing a couple of jackets does that, you know


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Feb 2019)

My colleague was moaning about her partner yet again, he works nights, she said if he worked days she would move out, I came very close to saying 'why don't you anyway?' Not a good idea to get involved in that conversation...sometimes it does get me down her constant whinging


----------



## craigwend (11 Feb 2019)

Had Brevil (actually Phillips Sunrise) toasties for tea (northern evening meal) made a nice change


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2019)

Four pints of milk duly procured.

On the yellow sticker front, the cabinet was almost empty, but I did pick out two tubs of ricotta and a kilo (4 cakes) of butter.

Just sorting supper. @MikeG will have conniptions because I'm having eggs, beans and cheese on toast. On the same plate. With some  of course, and a slice of chocolate cake for afters.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Four pints of milk duly procured.
> 
> On the yellow sticker front, the cabinet was almost empty, but I did pick out two tubs of ricotta and a kilo (4 cakes) of butter.
> 
> Just sorting supper. @MikeG will have conniptions because I'm having eggs, beans and cheese on toast. On the same plate. With some  of course, and a slice of chocolate cake for afters.


I'd have some crispy grilled Bacon on the top instead of Cheese.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> Only a fool would leave a basin of water sitting on the floor and then step in it....



Yes, yes they would.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> yes it's always later than you think.....for example it is 19.42 here


It's 20:33 here, so there!


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's 20:33 here, so there!



I see your 20:33 and raise you 21:35...


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I now have waterproof hands..
> Nixwaxing a couple of jackets does that, you know


Are they breathable though?


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's 20:33 here, so there!



So you've got the CC time machine at the mo.
I'm going to need it on Wednesday to stop a four pinta going out of date. I'll just be going back a couple of day's to put some milk on my cereal.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I'd have some crispy grilled Bacon on the top instead of Cheese.



I would've done, but I had the last of the streaky bacon in last night's turkey sammich.

Ok, ok, I could've taken some out of the freezer, but I wanted supper in a hurry.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> Seeing how it is such a wonderful day today.Mr and Mrs Postman went to 'arrogate,and to Betty's oh my word how nice how genteel,'arrogate was so sedate so relaxed unlike Leeds which always seems to be going at 100mph.Betty's was a thing of beauty a wonderful visit.


I walked past Betty's just a couple of hours ago. As it was late there were only a couple of ladies in there still. All's nice and sedate in the Little Ale House, though. (Off to look at Spa Cycles bikes tomorrow but that doesn't really belong in mundane news ...)


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> So you've got the CC time machine at the mo.
> I'm going to need it on Wednesday to stop a for pinta going out of date. I'll just be going back a couple of day's to put some milk on my cereal.



The cereal will be a bit soggy when you get back.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> Mrs Postman has just tried to get through to Virgin media.It seems our area has a major problem at the moment with signals,so no one will pick up the phone..We are trying to demand a new Tivo box as ours is on the blink,but the sheethawks won't even answer the phone what sort of service is that to the customers,they could be one conversation from losing the custom of us.and we have been with them since the Ark was built.but you don't get any offers for your loyalty.



A friend who runs a company in the industry says this is widespread: the companies spend a fortune trying to poach customers from each other, when it would be cheaper to offer existing customers incentives to stay.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I see your 20:33 and raise you 21:35...


Give it till 11pm GMT and you won't stand a chance!


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Give it till 11pm GMT and you won't stand a chance!



Spoilsport.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The cereal will be a bit soggy when you get back.



Not so oh naive one, the instant nature of time travel will avoid that as long as I use enough choke if it's cold.
You will find out when you get your licence.


----------



## Threevok (11 Feb 2019)

My youngest daughter made french-bread pizza in school

There goes the diet


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Not so oh naive one, the instant nature of time travel will avoid that as long as I use enough choke if it's cold.
> You will find out when you get your licence.



Already got my licence. (I'm using the time machine after you tomorrow).


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> My youngest daughter made french-bread pizza in school
> 
> There goes the diet



A worthy cause...


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> My youngest daughter made french-bread pizza in school
> 
> There goes the diet



But you're on a see food diet, surely?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Spoilsport.


This time shifting is not all roses, though - they just called last orders in the ale House. I had to check my watch and then i had to check my phone to see if they matched. Closing time.


----------



## MikeG (11 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> ..........Just sorting supper. @MikeG will have conniptions because I'm having eggs, beans and cheese on toast. On the same plate. ..........



Oh my giddy aunt. That's illegal.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Oh my giddy aunt. That's illegal.



That's what makes it so delightfully indulgent


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Already got my licence. (I'm using the time machine after you tomorrow).



Congratulations, I didn't know. Just let me know when you want me to drop it off.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> My youngest daughter made french-bread pizza in school
> 
> There goes the diet


Show her your superior knowledge of life as she knows it, and suggest swapping the French bread for Naan ... 
Mmmmm Tasty as tasty can be!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Congratulations, I didn't know. Just let me know when you want me to drop it off.



You just did, five minutes ago.


----------



## Threevok (11 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Show her your superior knowledge of life as she knows it, and suggest swapping the French bread for Naan ...
> Mmmmm Tasty as tasty can be!!



Yes, I have a tendency to do that too - even with a peshwari or keema naan


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's 20:33 here, so there!


Hmm it was 19:42 24 hrs ago and now it is 22:29 for goodness sake why dont all the methods of keeping track of time show the same info .
Come to think of it China has only one time zone for the whole of that huge area ....damn clever the Chinese !


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Feb 2019)

In light of a lack of bin news lately, unless you've all buggered off to a more refuse focused forum without telling me, I have tonight put out the blue recycling bin.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2019)

It's green bin here this week (garden / kitchen waste) - wheelie bin is outside the gate ready for collection in the morning. There's not enough in the black bag to make it worth putting out.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2019)

I am whistling Faure's "Pavane"


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Hmm it was 19:42 24 hrs ago and now it is 22:29 for goodness sake why dont all the methods of keeping track of time show the same info .
> Come to think of it China has only one time zone for the whole of that huge area ....damn clever the Chinese !


UTC+8 hours.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

@Salty seadog reminded me to put the bin out.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> @Salty seadog reminded me to put the bin out.


He's not that bad!


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> He's not that bad!


How do you know?


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> How do you know?


Bins out intit?


----------



## Old jon (11 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> went to 'arrogate,and to Betty's oh my word how nice how genteel,'arrogate was so sedate so relaxed unlike Leeds which always seems to be going at 100mph



Hmm, out of Betty's, turn right and right again. Towards the bottom of the hill is the Blues Bar. 120 mph and loud.

Much more fun than Betty's, but that is only my mind.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> I am whistling Faure's "Pavane"



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j16tcBcHteU
Mostly what's going on around here.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2019)

Right, beddy byes for me.

I'll be a touch intermittent for the next wee while - just the usual. So see y'all on the other side, folks


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Feb 2019)

Eating some Y/S vegetable egg rolls. 
19:06CST,
0C,
Wind E20 mph,
Barometer 29.91, slow fall in the glass.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, beddy byes for me.
> 
> I'll be a touch intermittent for the next wee while - just the usual. So see y'all on the other side, folks


Other side of what?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2019)

Good morning. It looks like it'll be above freezing from tomorrow onwards.

Also, after today there's not much rain.

I'm wondering if it is safe to take the spikes off the bike.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Feb 2019)

Mini heatwave on it's way here for the next few days..
I have got a cold.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2019)

Ice scrapers being deployed on light frost outside 

oh and a furball at the base of the stairs wicked


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2019)

Morning! There is a lovely clear sky this morning with a bit of frost about .


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2019)

Ow do. Top O the morning to ya.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2019)

Tinybug (4 years old) has a streaming cold this morning. She was absolutely insistent that she could go to Kindergarten. 

Five minutes later she's curled up with Mummy in bed and fast asleep...


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! There is a lovely clear sky this morning with a bit of frost about .


similar here ...bike ride for sure !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> similar here ...bike ride for sure !


Yes it is very tempting !


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2019)

Frankie is curious about the Red Kite she can see out the window this morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Feb 2019)

Had light frost on the windscreen 
Lovely morning


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2019)

I have been out to feed the birds. It is a bit  out there !


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes it is very tempting !





CarlP said:


> Frankie is curious about the Red Kite she can see out the window this morning.
> 
> View attachment 451999


[QUOTE 5533373, member: 9609"]Just past my first 1000 mile of the year - 31 days quicker than in 2018 
if I keep this rate going I will make 8800 mile - or one of my legs will fall off[/QUOTE]
Its only February and you've already passed 1000mile mark l give up , l'll sell the bikes and buy a mobility scooter


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Its only February and you've already passed 1000mile mark l give up , l'll sell the bikes and buy a mobility scooter



I'm just behind him, just gone over 600 miles.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5533373, member: 9609"]Just past my first 1000 mile of the year - 31 days quicker than in 2018 [/QUOTE]
360 days quicker than me in 2018


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2019)

A kestrel just flew past our skylight


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have been out to feed the birds. It is a bit  out there !


Now it wont that cold!


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2019)

@woodbutcher why have you quoted my post up thread?


----------



## mybike (12 Feb 2019)

At last figured out how to inflate the (tubeless) wheelbarrow tyre and it has stayed up. so no need to buy one. I may have exceeded the maximum pressure by a little.


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> @woodbutcher why have you quoted my post up thread?


dunno how that happened.... technology got the better of me...sorry about that


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> A kestrel just flew past our skylight


Is that a euphemism


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Is that a euphemism



No, it was a real, genuine Kestrel. And a genuine skylight before anyone asks. They seem to live in the church tower nearby.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2019)

mybike said:


> At last figured out how to inflate the (tubeless) wheelbarrow tyre and it has stayed up. so no need to buy one. I may have exceeded the maximum pressure by a little.



You can go so much faster with higher pressure though...


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, it was a real, genuine Kestrel. And a genuine skylight before anyone asks. They seem to live in the church tower nearby.


Very nice, lovely bids of prey . We have a lot of buzzards here , They worry me , just hanging about up there waiting to pounce on some poor unsuspecting individual !


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, it was a real, genuine Kestrel. And a genuine skylight before anyone asks. They seem to live in the church tower nearby.



Ahem. The Kestrels live in the tower. Not our Skylight. That'd be silly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Very nice, lovely bids of prey . We have a lot of buzzards here , They worry me , just hanging about up there waiting to pounce on some poor unsuspecting individual !



We have loads of buzzards locally, and Red Kites. I once saw eight buzzards circling over the woods on the other side of the valley which is a very nice thing to be able to watch from the kitchen.

I've cycled very close to buzzards locally as well: they and the Kestrels seem remarkably unconcerned by humans. I know some cyclists in the UK have been dive bombed by buzzards but here they seem to be satisfied looking on you with scorn.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Feb 2019)

We had a kestrel in a tree when I was at the grocery store, just standing in the snow, looking dejected. We have hawks, our buzzards are actually like vultures, different bird from hawks altogether,and the bald eagle here. Most birds of prey thrive here, as do mice, shrews, and squirrels. And rabbits.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Feb 2019)

Turkey buzzard. From the web. Ugly birds, beautiful fliers. Introduced from Southern Illinois, to help keep road kill cleaned up.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Turkey buzzard. From the web. Ugly birds, beautiful fliers. Introduced from Southern Illinois, to help keep road kill cleaned up.



What’s it like with a bit of PAXO and roast spuds?


----------



## mybike (12 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning ! I think I may be going down with Equine Flu ! I also have a sore pimple on the end of my nose!


----------



## mybike (12 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Very tardy of you. Maybe you should have reported in and got a sick note from matron. GWS.
> 
> Re: your iron, you might find one of these helpful here.



Or some nails.


----------



## mybike (12 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> This what I’m getting.
> 
> View attachment 451534



Oh dear, you should have clicked 'show details' which tells you.

This is firefox but it's about the same:





Taking off the www seems to work.


----------



## Threevok (12 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> A kestrel just flew past our skylight



Small world

Last night a Carling flew by my front window


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> Small world
> 
> Last night a Carling flew by my front window


Still in the can?

Half a dozen Canadian Geese flew between my and my neighbours house around two this morning.


----------



## Threevok (12 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Still in the can?



It was just the can - otherwise I would have caught it


----------



## MikeG (12 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> ......Half a dozen Canadian Geese flew between my and my neighbours house around two this morning.



Noisy, aren't they.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Noisy, aren't they.


There's no chance of missing them, noise wise at least, when they fly past your window.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2019)

These wind & gales can do one


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> These wind & gales can do one


Been at the beans?


----------



## postman (12 Feb 2019)

They must have had a great throwing arm.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Feb 2019)

Went for a walk to the dentist, crown had not arrived, didn't think to ring me, walked back...


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Been at the beans?


Nope currently in North Pennines


----------



## postman (12 Feb 2019)

Yesterday it was Betty's in Harrogate,today it was The Angel Inn Leeds.What a fantastic pub,it looks old but it is not.A real pub nowt fancy but great food a wonderful atmosphere and great company,in two days,two different establishments but the same result a fantastic day out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2019)

Expect freezing temperatures, rain, snow, hail sleet and more rain and lots of ice in the Stuttgart region: I've just changed from spikes to normal tyres.
Sorry @Unkraut: I hope the effect doesn't reach Heilbronn...


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2019)

I’m back. I’ve been out.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m back. I’ve been out.



Is the closet cramped?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2019)

I've changed the brake blocks on my commuter bike and now the back brake is all squidgy.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2019)

I haven't had any cake today, a situation which quite frankly, is something up with which I am no longer willing to put.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I haven't had any cake today, a situation which quite frankly, is something up with which I am no longer willing to put.



Don't worry I have had your share .


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2019)

I am cleaning my ear.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Don't worry I have had your share .



It's good to know you have my back, It's comforting to know there are folks out there watching out for one.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've changed the brake blocks on my commuter bike and now the back brake is all squidgy.


Hydraulic?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Hydraulic?



That's far too high tech. V-Brakes.

Normally I can get the blocks aligned well enough that I get a solid response from the brakes but this time it's really poor. The front has the same problem and I'm wondering if it's because I'm using the cheapest blocks I could get hold of. 

Such is the joy of being in full-time training with a family. Only 2 1/2 more months to graduation...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2019)

Apparently I've been a member of CC for exactly three years today.


----------



## Paulus (12 Feb 2019)

It was such a nice afternoon I got out in the garden and did some pruning.


----------



## gavgav (12 Feb 2019)

I have the misfortune of doing 2 days commuting to Birmingham, by train, this week. Sardines in a Tin comes to mind.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Feb 2019)

Zoe Lyons was funny this evening.


----------



## Slioch (12 Feb 2019)

Found a spare Xmas cake in the back of a cupboard last night (as you do). It was still in date, so guess what I had as a snackette on my ride today.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Found a spare Xmas cake in the back of a cupboard last night (as you do). It was still in date, so guess what I had as a snackette on my ride today.


And the rest of the cake?


----------



## Slioch (12 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> And the rest of the cake?



Will be eaten with custard of course.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Will be eaten with custard of course.


Christmas cake, not pudding, and custard!!


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Found a spare Xmas cake in the back of a cupboard last night (as you do). It was still in date, so guess what I had as a snackette on my ride today.



The other week I found a small left over Xmas pudding in the back of the cupboard, from the Xmas before last, I was surprised it was in date and it went down very nicely with a drop of custard.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Will be eaten with custard of course.


Classy.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Classy.


Christmas Cake & Custard classy!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Feb 2019)

Custard?! Bleurgh!


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> The other week I found a small left over Xmas pudding in the back of the cupboard, from the Xmas before last, I was surprised it was in date and it went down very nicely with a drop of custard.



I didn't know Christmas pudding can go out of date.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Feb 2019)

I have Man flu with complications  bugger.... Ive dodged the bugs at work for months. 
I'm lucky to live in a 100% sympathy FREE house unless it's female flu


----------



## Unkraut (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Expect freezing temperatures, rain, snow, hail sleet and more rain and lots of ice in the Stuttgart region


Made me look at the forecast, which for round here was just a frosty night. Just in case I did my one hour round last night, a bit nippy at 4°C but not too bad. 'Round here' means more Heidelberg and the Kraichgau.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2019)

Morning ! I had a shock ! I had to pay out over £300 getting my bike fixed in a dream last night . 

Next time I'll make sure I get an estimate first !


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2019)

Morning all time to start getting ready for that 4 letter place


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all time to start getting ready for that 4 letter place


Bedd ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2019)

gavgav said:


> I have the misfortune of doing 2 days commuting to Birmingham, by train, this week. Sardines in a Tin comes to mind.



Having lived next to Birmingham for 5 years, you have my sympathy


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Feb 2019)

why does the bird of paradise habitually "fly up your nose"


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Feb 2019)

I walked out of my front door this morning. Straight into a face full od cobweb.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I walked out of my front door this morning. Straight into a face full od cobweb.


Bluergh


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2019)

I’m watching Bargain Hunt


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I walked out of my front door this morning. Straight into a face full od cobweb.



Perhaps you should get out more.


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't know Christmas pudding can go out of date.



Nor did I, but this one had a use by date on it


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2019)

This morning I experienced the joy of riding on semi slicks after a winter of using spikes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> This morning I experienced the joy of riding on semi slicks after a winter of using spikes.


Which, of course, heralds an imminent cold snap.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2019)

I'm sorry I forgot to mention that we had a lovely red sky this morning and that I have put the recycling out .

In a bit of a picnic this morning, which is a bit unusual as I normally think What will be will be !
It's only a meeting of prostate peeps so should be fine .


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Perhaps you should get out more.




Or get SwiftKey


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Which, of course, heralds an imminent cold snap.



I have already warned Unkraut to expect hail, snow, tempests and worse, as he lives less than 100k north of me.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Nor did I, but this one had a use by date on it


It's just a sales/marketing ploy


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Perhaps you should get out more.


Or use the back door


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2019)

Bacon not crispy today so well done to whoever cooked it today


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm sorry I forgot to mention that we had a lovely red sky this morning and that I have put the recycling out .
> *
> In a bit of a picnic this morning,* which is a bit unusual as I normally think What will be will be !
> It's only a meeting of prostate peeps so should be fine .


Down in the woods?


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Down in the woods?



If you go down the woods today your sure of a big surprise.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2019)

There are 49 steps from the bog to my office.


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There are 49 steps from the bog to my office.



Ten more than the famous thirty nine.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There are 49 steps from the bog to my office.


Would that be "double steps", long, short or standard. Up or down?


----------



## Threevok (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There are 49 steps from the bog to my office.



Do you work for the Wetland Trust ?


----------



## postman (13 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all time to start getting ready for that 4 letter place




It drives me mad,when Mrs Postman uses four letter words like iron dust.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> It drives me mad,when Mrs Postman uses four letter words like iron dust.


Stop?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Perhaps you should get out more.


Or send MrsPete out first


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2019)

I bought a packet of biscuits today, been a while since I did that.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2019)

I've just collected a DVD/VHS recorder from Freecycle.


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2019)

This takes the biscuit !

Spam email just arrived in my inbox. 

An advert for buy one get one free for an "adjustermatic" riser recliner chair ! 

I might be 49 and a bit battle scarred, but I'm not 80. 



Goes to check the price !


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I bought a packet of biscuits today, been a while since I did that.



How long is "a while" in terms of flour-based baked food product procuration?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would that be "double steps", long, short or standard. Up or down?



Single steps, normal height.

Up and down, fortunately _down _when I'm in a hurry...


----------



## Slioch (13 Feb 2019)

Today's home made soup is curried carrot and potato.

Must admit I'm quite chuffed with this one. For once I haven't overdone the curry powder, and the texture is spot on with the potatoes adding a bit of "body".


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> How long is "a while" in terms of flour-based baked food product procuration?



A few months I think.


----------



## postman (13 Feb 2019)

Right central heating flushed out again,one week after putting chemicals in.Another bottle of chemicals put in and will be left in.Bill was far far less than expected what a great bloke John is,then later Virgin have agreed to send an engineer round tomorrow to look at our Tivo box,and finally i have found an offer on 3/4 cycling tights from FDX on ebay that i fancy 50% off and two Bob Dylan cds which have come down in price,what a wonderful day today.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Single steps, normal height.
> 
> Up and down, fortunately _down _when I'm in a hurry...


Short cut when you're in dire need?


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> Right central heating flushed out again,one week after putting chemicals in.Another bottle of chemicals put in and will be left in.Bill was far far less than expected what a great bloke John is,then later *Virgin have agreed to send an engineer round tomorrow* to look at our Tivo box,and finally i have found an offer on 3/4 cycling tights from FDX on ebay that i fancy 50% off and two Bob Dylan cds which have come down in price,what a wonderful day today.


The fault may be before the house, if North of the city centre.


----------



## MikeG (13 Feb 2019)

I finished work today with an hour of daylight left. So, what was it to be? A quick bike ride on a beautiful afternoon, or an hour or two in the workshop?


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> I finished work today with an hour of daylight left. So, what was it to be? A quick bike ride on a beautiful afternoon, or an hour or two in the workshop?


An hour in the workshop?


----------



## MikeG (13 Feb 2019)

Two hours in the workshop.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2019)

I've got 9,999 'likes'. 

In almost exactly 3 years, which is a nice symmetry.

I suspect a good half of those were in the hope I'd shut up and stop talking about Politics...


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Feb 2019)

gavgav said:


> I have the misfortune of doing 2 days commuting to Birmingham, by train, this week. Sardines in a Tin comes to mind.



I've had two tins of sardines this week


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Feb 2019)

I am watching the R Kelly programme. I believed he could fly.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I've had two tins of sardines this week


Manufacturer, size, brine or something else. You must give full details.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got 9,999 'likes'.
> 
> In almost exactly 3 years, which is a nice symmetry.
> 
> I suspect a good half of those were in the hope I'd shut up and stop talking about Politics...


And a trophy awaits!


----------



## MikeG (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got 9,999 'likes'..........



You and I count ours by the thousand. @classic33 weighs his by the hundredweight.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I've had two tins of sardines this week



Top household tip: to improve taste and texture, take the sardines out of the tin _before _eating them.


----------



## MikeG (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Top household tip: to improve taste and texture, take the sardines out of the tin before eating them.



Funnily enough, I've just used the oil from a sardine tin to do a stir-fry. Not just any old sardines, either. They had chillies in the oil. It was excellent........although I got my quantities a bit wrong and so the dog will be having chillie-sardine-lamb & ginger stir fry for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Funnily enough, I've just used the oil from a sardine tin to do a stir-fry. Not just any old sardines, either. They had chillies in the oil. It was excellent........although I got my quantities a bit wrong and so the dog will be having chillie-sardine-lamb & ginger stir fry for breakfast tomorrow.


Thought you liked "the foreman".


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Funnily enough, I've just used the oil from a sardine tin to do a stir-fry. Not just any old sardines, either. They had chillies in the oil. It was excellent........although I got my quantities a bit wrong and so the dog will be having chillie-sardine-lamb & ginger stir fry for breakfast tomorrow.



I hope the kennel is well ventilated.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Top household tip: to improve taste and texture, take the sardines out of the tin _before _eating them.


How do eat them still in the tin?


----------



## Slioch (13 Feb 2019)

Saw an old fellow out mowing his front lawn in his shirtsleeves today. Made me feel slightly overdressed. Soon be shorts weather again


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> How do eat them still in the tin?



With great difficulty, I should imagine.


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Feb 2019)

Open the tin, decant the fishy content into the cats (if you have one) feed bowl. Go and buy some fresh sardines and barbecue them. Eat with tomato and fresh basil salad accompanied by crusty French bread . 
Oh and a glass or two of whichever red wine rings your particular bell !!


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Funnily enough, I've just used the oil from a sardine tin to do a stir-fry. Not just any old sardines, either. They had chillies in the oil. It was excellent........although I got my quantities a bit wrong and so the dog will be having chillie-sardine-lamb & ginger stir fry for breakfast tomorrow.


So happy to be many miles away from your poor dogs rear end !


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2019)

I haven’t had a tin of sardines for years, I used to like tins of sardines. I expect that if I had a tin tomorrow they’d be as disappointing as a Fray Bentos pie.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I haven’t had a tin of sardines for years, I used to like tins of sardines. I expect that if I had a tin tomorrow they’d be as disappointing as a Fray Bentos pie.


Try their Chicken and Bacon offerring.


----------



## MikeG (13 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Try their Chicken and Bacon offerring.



Sardines are now making chicken and bacon offerings!! Wow, who knew?!


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Try their Chicken and Bacon offerring.


sounds like the product of an obscure religious order


----------



## MikeG (13 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Open the tin, decant the fishy content into your wife.......



Well, sort of. It was a tin left here by some Spanish visitors last year, and my wife had it for lunch. You couldn't have paid me enough......


----------



## MikeG (13 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I hope the kennel is well ventilated.



Kennel, you say? Hmmm......


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Well, sort of. It was a tin left here by some Spanish visitors last year, and my wife had it for lunch. You couldn't have paid me enough......


Hang on a ,mo. l said cats bowl not your wife....she now has justifiable grounds for seriously unpleasant behaviour !


----------



## MikeG (13 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Hang on a ,mo. l said cats bowl not your wife....she now has justifiable grounds for seriously unpleasant behaviour !



To be fair, it was self inflicted. She ate it willingly. I wasn't involved at all . In fact, I wasn't even in the house, your honour. I was on site with a client. I just came back to find the tin on the worktop.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2019)

I like Sardines, Pilchards too.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I like Sardines, Pilchards too.


What's the difference, apart from the spelling


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2019)

Trying to decide what to have for our valentines tea ???


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Trying to decide what to have for our valentines tea ???


Pilchards or Sardines.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Pilchards or Sardines.



Something fishy about that suggestion


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Feb 2019)

Spring like day forecast.. 
Stinking cough 1 me 0
Bloody typicle, perfect bike to work weather


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Spring like day forecast..
> Stinking cough 1 me 0
> Bloody typicle, perfect bike to work weather



I'm having the same problem, although thankfully the cough is just a hangover from my cold due to Asthma: it sounde like I'm a chainsmoker with Bronchitis but it's actually just taking its time to push off, and I know form experience that I can still cycle.

In fact today was my first slightly longer ride to work for this year, and the cough has reduced noticably as a result.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2019)

@meta lon hope you get rid of that cough soon

Slight frost but not enough to make it a non cycling commute 

Oh and Happy Valentines all


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2019)

Get well soon @meta lon 

Good morning. 

I’ll warn you now, there might be some cycling going on here today.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Saw an old fellow out mowing his front lawn in his shirtsleeves today. Made me feel slightly overdressed. Soon be shorts weather again


What was the lawn doing in his shirtsleeves ?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I haven’t had a tin of sardines for years, I used to like tins of sardines. I expect that if I had a tin tomorrow they’d be as disappointing as a Fray Bentos pie.


Yes, I had a very wet cake and Sydney last night. I think the baked beans I had with it improved it .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2019)

Morning. It is very foggy here! I was hoping for a sunny day to get out on my bike. 

The way it looks at the moment it could be here till this afternoon!


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Feb 2019)

Sardines on toast.. Not had that for ages..


----------



## postman (14 Feb 2019)

I have a Valentines card.Mrs Postman still loves me after all these years,and some stupid things i do.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (14 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> I have a Valentines card.Mrs Postman still loves me after all these years,and some stupid things i do.


I had a card left on my bed this morning. Am I bad that I left without waking her as I've not got her anything yet?


----------



## raleighnut (14 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> What's the difference, apart from the spelling


Apart from being a different genus of fish, pilchards are smaller.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Feb 2019)

Valentines 

I was going to swing on a rope from the balcony with a rose in my teeth and declare my undying love.. However after attempting to complete the Risk assessment I decided to make her a cuppa instead


----------



## MikeG (14 Feb 2019)

CycleCommute.CC said:


> I had a card left on my bed this morning. Am I bad that I left without waking her as I've not got her anything yet?



No. You're resisting the insidious advance of consumerism, and you're refusing to trivialise something serious. It's a damn stupid idea, Valentine's day.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (14 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> No. You're resisting the insidious advance of consumerism, and you're refusing to trivialise something serious. It's a damn stupid idea, Valentine's day.


Agreed, but don't think I'll tell her that tonight! Might make a trip to the supermarket for chocolates at lunch time, can always eat them myself


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Feb 2019)

Blue recycling bin primed for deployment this evening. Close followers of bin news will wonder why I have put bins out twice this week; well Monday I put my parents bin out.


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Feb 2019)

Valentine Day, not in this neck of the woods ! Me bird is in Italy at some horsey event ( earning my living as l like to think) !
Meanwhile here l am in France with two crazy dogs and two horses to care for .....on the plus side it is a lovely sunny day, the coffee is brewing and l just collected two fresh croissant and a baguette tradition from the bakers. Its a hard and unforgiving life here in the Lot


----------



## Katherine (14 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Sardines on toast.. Not had that for ages..



I had sardines on toast last Saturday. 
Easy and quick. 

Perfect sardines on toast is made by lightly toasting 2 slices of toast under the grill on one side only. Tip a tin of sardines in tomato sauce into a bowl and mash with a large dollap of extra tomato ketchup using a fork. Put half of the mixture on each piece of toast and spread it evenly right up to the edges so you don't get burnt edges. Put them back under the grill and toast to your liking. Watch them because it won't take long.


----------



## postman (14 Feb 2019)

new tivo box or whatever they are called now has been installed.The old one was on it's way out..


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2019)

I've just come back from a ride. I climbed up out of the low cloud/ fog which has shrouded my home all morning and into bright sunshine.
I took my Falcon this time just for a change.


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2019)

Not done much for Valentines - managed to grab a bottle of fizz, some flowers and chocs at Aldi, whilst my wife was in the car, as we returned from Hospital visiting the MIL - it's all been put on hold at present.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've just come back from a ride. I climbed up out of the low cloud/ fog which has shrouded my home all morning and into bright sunshine.
> I took my Falcon this time just for a change.


How did you carry your falcon?


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> How did you carry your falcon?





classic33 said:


> How did you carry your falcon?


I would use a long suede leather glove, jesses and a leash


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Went for a walk to the dentist, crown had not arrived, didn't think to ring me, walked back...



Counts to your steps.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2019)

I have just found a block of Parmesan cheese in the cutlery drawer. I don't know much about the bella formaggio, but I am pretty sure it is not supposed to be in cutlery drawer.


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2019)

I've fitted a wireless extension doorbell.

Our days of not hearing the doorbell may be over.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> I had sardines on toast last Saturday.
> Easy and quick.
> 
> Perfect sardines on toast is made by lightly toasting 2 slices of toast under the grill on one side only. Tip a tin of sardines in tomato sauce into a bowl and mash with a large dollap of extra tomato ketchup using a fork. Put half of the mixture on each piece of toast and spread it evenly right up to the edges so you don't get burnt edges. Put them back under the grill and toast to your liking. Watch them because it won't take long.



Sounds perfect. 

I've been for a job interview, which was unexpected 'co they didn't invite me until 11.30 today.


----------



## booze and cake (14 Feb 2019)

What a glorious day, always nice when it coincides with your day off

First ride of the year in shorts and short sleeves, it felt nice to feel the sun on the knobbly knees for the first time in months. Apologies to anyone that was dazzled by the whiteness. I still saw loads of cyclists in long sleeves, full length bibs and full fingered gloves, what is up with people it's tropical.......for February.


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2019)

I like sardines in olive oil, absolutely hate them in tomato sauce.

In other news, it's black bin tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2019)

booze and cake said:


> What a glorious day, always nice when it coincides with your day off
> 
> First ride of the year in shorts and short sleeves, it felt nice to feel the sun on the knobbly knees for the first time in months. Apologies to anyone that was dazzled by the whiteness. I still saw loads of cyclists in long sleeves, full length bibs and full fingered gloves, what is up with people it's tropical.......for February.



I was out about a quarter to nine this morning, it was still quite chilly then with thick fog patches, which is why I was in longs, jacket, overshoes and gloves, when I came out the cafe it had warmed up and I was very overdressed.


----------



## booze and cake (14 Feb 2019)

@dave r yeah it was chilly first thing, same as in the evenings as soon as the sun goes down. I didn't set until about midday so it was fine then. I saw plenty of wardrobe malfunction hot red faces, they must have set out earlier too. My day off today so early was off the menu.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Feb 2019)

I keep getting the blue screen of death on my desktop PC. I really hate Windows. I’m uninstalling the latest (and incessant) Windows update to see if that’s the problem.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2019)

booze and cake said:


> @dave r yeah it was chilly first thing, same as in the evenings as soon as the sun goes down. I didn't set until about midday so it was fine then. I saw plenty of wardrobe malfunction hot red faces, they must have set out earlier too. My day off today so early was off the menu.



Its getting to the time of year where judging the wardrobe gets entertaining, and these days we don't have saddle bags the size of a suitcase like we used to do and where to put it when its taken off becomes an issue.


----------



## MikeG (14 Feb 2019)

Best of luck LGC. I resisted that update for as long as humanly possible, because updates are universally bad news. Unfortunately, I had a power failure which involved restarting my computer, and this allowed the damn thing in. Two things already have stopped working, and something else is far clunkier than it ever used to be. Good luck with getting rid of it.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Feb 2019)

Went out about 1030 this morning from Creagan Bridge to Appin and back. Forgot my winter gloves and only had the lightweight ones. Rain showers and freezing cold. My fingers felt like imminent frostbite. Temperature allegedly about 12C but wind from the Arctic. Back at North Connel it was dry so should have started there as the new cycle path is now done but signage not up yet. Coming south from Benderloch you are still directed onto the main road but the path is open.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2019)

Anyone notice either this morning?
Did the earth move for you?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> Best of luck LGC. I resisted that update for as long as humanly possible, because updates are universally bad news. Unfortunately, I had a power failure which involved restarting my computer, and this allowed the damn thing in. Two things already have stopped working, and something else is far clunkier than it ever used to be. Good luck with getting rid of it.


I uninstalled the update and rebooted. The update reinstalled. But the computer has now been working for 15 minutes and is not showing any signs of BSOD. Windows is weird.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> I had sardines on toast last Saturday.
> Easy and quick.
> 
> Perfect sardines on toast is made by lightly toasting 2 slices of toast under the grill on one side only. Tip a tin of sardines in tomato sauce into a bowl and mash with a large dollap of extra tomato ketchup using a fork. Put half of the mixture on each piece of toast and spread it evenly right up to the edges so you don't get burnt edges. Put them back under the grill and toast to your liking. Watch them because it won't take long.


I'd add a splash of Vinegar and graunch some Black Pepper on top.


----------



## Slioch (14 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I keep getting the blue screen of death on my desktop PC. I really hate Windows. I’m uninstalling the latest (and incessant) Windows update to see if that’s the problem.



Try Linux. Go on, you know you want to 

https://linuxmint.com/release.php?id=32


----------



## tyred (14 Feb 2019)

It's St. Valentine's Day apparently.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> It's St. Valentine's Day apparently.


Is that new?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Try Linux. Go on, you know you want to
> 
> https://linuxmint.com/release.php?id=32


Considering it. Depends if the apps I use run on Linux. Research required methinks.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I'd add a splash of Vinegar and graunch some Black Pepper on top.




Couple of drops of McIlhennys' finest.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> How did you carry your falcon?


I disturbed a Kestrel that was perched in a tree on my way back .

I saw a few Skylarks in the large open fields that the road cuts through. They were busy singing away and dropping down into the fields.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (14 Feb 2019)

Nearly Friday!
I love weekends!
I am on call this week which means an early start so up at 5.30 but get to leave and cycle home in daylight
I am tired! But looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Slioch (14 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Considering it. Depends if the apps I use run on Linux. Research required methinks.



There's an add on in Linux called "wine", which basically is a Windows emulator, and I can run my main "Windows specific" programmes through it seamlessly. Doesn't work for everything though.

https://www.winehq.org/

If you're a bit nervous about taking the plunge though you can run Linux alongside Windows on your PC/laptop. It will create a separate partition on your drive and you can choose which operating system to launch at start up.


----------



## tyred (14 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Is that new?



It's certainly mundane in my life as I sit alone serving my BSA's hub.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2019)

So you have time to service a hub?


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> It's certainly mundane in my life as I sit alone serving my BSA's hub.


What you serving the your hub?


----------



## tyred (14 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> What you serving the your hub?



Bangers and Mash as it was hungry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2019)

Sts. Cyril and Methodius over here.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2019)

Saint Valentine Day was removed from the official Catholic calendar in 1969.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> There's an add on in Linux called "wine", which basically is a Windows emulator, and I can run my main "Windows specific" programmes through it seamlessly. Doesn't work for everything though.
> 
> https://www.winehq.org/
> 
> If you're a bit nervous about taking the plunge though you can run Linux alongside Windows on your PC/laptop. It will create a separate partition on your drive and you can choose which operating system to launch at start up.



Just remember to install windows first, if you install Linux first windows could overwrite the Linux boot loader when you install it.


----------



## CycleCommute.CC (14 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Just remember to install windows first, if you install Linux first windows could overwrite the Linux boot loader when you install it.


You can also try running it from a USB stick if you want.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2019)

Indian police summoned a cock and it's owner to the police station earlier this month. The summons followed an attack on a five year old girl.

The bird is now under "house arrest" in an attempt to save it.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2019)

A slight frost outside so be warned all others in Poshshire , not enough to use the car 

Weekend miles ahead and it's almost light at 6.30 am 

Oh and it's Friday


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Feb 2019)

Another lovely day on the cards.. Colds on its way out and i have a half day


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2019)

the battery is flat on my mobile device, I am perusing the web on my laptop, it has been such a long time since I used it, it took me while to remember the password.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Feb 2019)

On the train and pondering if I should have a bacon butty or a sausage butty from Greggs when I get off.

Decisions decisions...


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Saint Valentine Day was removed from the official Catholic calendar in 1969.


Forceably ?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> On the train and pondering if I should have a bacon butty or a sausage butty from Greggs when I get off.
> 
> Decisions decisions...



A sausage and bacon butty of course. I'm here to help.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2019)

Morning. It's foggy again !


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> A sausage and bacon butty of course. I'm here to help.



Good call!

Now, bap or baguette?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Good call!
> 
> Now, bap or baguette?


personally I prefer a bap, but you're gonna need a bigger baguette. You've got a busy day ahead.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2019)

Ooh! The fog is clearing !


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2019)

We have sunshine

And I need to go to the Doc's and then work...

At least I can cycle there...


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Good call!
> 
> Now, bap or baguette?



Batch


----------



## roadrash (15 Feb 2019)

I think you mean ...barm
..


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Batch





roadrash said:


> I think you mean ...barm
> ..



Blumen' northern monkeys barm / batch...utter nonsense.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Blumen' northern monkeys barm / batch...utter nonsense.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Feb 2019)

Last day of holipops


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> A sausage and bacon butty of course. I'm here to help.




You beat me to it..


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Feb 2019)

Super white frosty start here and 14°
Forecast for later..


----------



## postman (15 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have just found a block of Parmesan cheese in the cutlery drawer. I don't know much about the bella formaggio, but I am pretty sure it is not supposed to be in cutlery drawer.




You have not found a passport there have you.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Last day of holipops




Not really a like post..


----------



## Lavender Rose (15 Feb 2019)

Grinding today....busy weekend! Working 730am-2pm tomorrow then getting all my bike and stuff prepped for a duathlon in London Sunday morning, then going to London Saturday evening for a music event - won't be home till late then up at 7 to get sorted and off to London again on Sunday! 

It's making me dizzy thinking of it!


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Grinding today....busy weekend! Working 730am-2pm tomorrow then getting all my bike and stuff prepped for a duathlon in London Sunday morning, then going to London Saturday evening for a music event - won't be home till late then up at 7 to get sorted and off to London again on Sunday!
> 
> It's making me dizzy thinking of it!



Enjoy! sounds like a great weekend


----------



## Lavender Rose (15 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Enjoy! sounds like a great weekend



Thanks Dave! It will be busy for sure! Sadly no one could cover my Saturday morning...I will try and get bf to get photos on Sunday


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> You have not found a passport there have you.


Very good.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2019)

It's almost nice enough weather to think about cutting the grass!



_NB: I said 'almost' and 'think about_'


----------



## raleighnut (15 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Blumen' northern monkeys barm / batch...utter nonsense.


Yep everyone knows they're talking about a Cob.


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I keep getting the blue screen of death on my desktop PC. I really hate Windows. I’m uninstalling the latest (and incessant) Windows update to see if that’s the problem.



If you don't use anything that is specifically and only Windows, Linux may be the way to go.

In other news, I trimmed my beard this morning and no one commented!


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2019)

ImI going to sit down and have a rest for a few moments! Alterkrekt offered me months !  Which come to think of it would be nice !


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Batch





roadrash said:


> I think you mean ...barm
> ..



It's a banjo. Bacon and egg banjos rule.

With brown sauce.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Yep everyone knows they're talking about a Cob.


Isn't that a Swan ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2019)

mybike said:


> If you don't use anything that is specifically and only Windows, Linux may be the way to go.
> 
> In other news, I trimmed my beard this morning and no one commented!


Did you trim tour beard this morning ? I noticed you looked different .


----------



## Phaeton (15 Feb 2019)

All togged up ready to go on last ride of holiday & come out to







Then to find new inner tube or repair kit must be on kitchen side at home, looks like I'm walking dog


----------



## raleighnut (15 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> All togged up ready to go on last ride of holiday & come out to
> 
> View attachment 452448
> 
> ...


Walk the dog to a bike shop and get a new tube/puncture kit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2019)

mybike said:


> If you don't use anything that is specifically and only Windows, Linux may be the way to go.
> 
> In other news, I trimmed my beard this morning and no one commented!



To be fair, it's hard to spot details like that from Stuttgart.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> All togged up ready to go on last ride of holiday & come out to
> 
> View attachment 452448
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggg...


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Blumen' northern monkeys barm / batch...utter nonsense.


Tea cake


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Blumen' northern monkeys barm / batch...utter nonsense.


Tay cake


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Grinding today....busy weekend! Working 730am-2pm tomorrow then getting all my bike and stuff prepped for a duathlon in London Sunday morning, then going to London Saturday evening for a music event - won't be home till late then up at 7 to get sorted and off to London again on Sunday!
> 
> It's making me dizzy thinking of it!


Enjoy.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2019)

I’m out for a ride, stopped for...


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m out for a ride, stopped for...
> 
> View attachment 452457


Did well to balance that on the handlebars, unless...


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Blumen' northern monkeys barm / batch...utter nonsense.





raleighnut said:


> Yep everyone knows they're talking about a Cob.





Salty seadog said:


> It's a banjo. Bacon and egg banjos rule.
> 
> With brown sauce.





classic33 said:


> Tea cake



@classic33 is right - I'm in the dark heart of Calderdale, so the locals call them teacakes.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> @classic33 is right - I'm in the dark heart of Calderdale, so the locals call them teacakes.


Mytholmroyd!!
You're just unlucky.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2019)

Just planneded a cycle ride for this afternoon seeing that it is nice and sunny out . A ride to Biddestone, across to Castle Combe around and back! The back bit should be easier as it is downhill.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Feb 2019)

My Landlady is visiting today... for the first time in about 6 years. I've got lots of cleaning to do!

I hope she's not coming to inform me that she's decided to sell up... this has been my home for 17 years and would like it to stay that way


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> @classic33 is right - I'm in the dark heart of Calderdale, so the locals call them teacakes.


We just call them a bun here, sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> My Landlady is visiting today... for the first time in about 6 years. I've got lots of cleaning to do!
> 
> I hope she's not coming to inform me that she's decided to sell up... this has been my home for 17 years and would like it to stay that way


Best of luck, @MontyVeda


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2019)

Who has passed me 'the lurgy'.

Popping vitamins !!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Yep everyone knows they're talking about a Cob.


Do swans eat bacon?


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do swans eat bacon?



Only the young ones.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do swans eat bacon?


The ones in Peoples Park do. Along with fish & chips.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> Being amused by a work colleague who now regrets getting her latest gadget, after her African Grey parrot has learned to tell Alexa to play "Classic Rock" at 4 in the morning


For those about to rock, we salute you!


----------



## Phaeton (15 Feb 2019)

I walked here instead 5.5 mile round trip


----------



## Dec66 (15 Feb 2019)

My new garage shelving arrived yesterday.

I'll assemble it tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mytholmroyd!!
> You're just unlucky.



Steady on, not quite that dark! Just downtown 'fax.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do swans eat bacon?



Yes, and if they don't get it they're liable to break your arm.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> The ones in Peoples Park do. Along with fish & chips.



I wonder if they're arteries fur up like ours?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I wonder if they're arteries fur up like ours?


Feather up seems more likely.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> @classic33 is right - I'm in the dark heart of Calderdale, so the locals call them teacakes.


Currants in a Bacon Cob....................................No Thanks


----------



## postman (15 Feb 2019)

Been out and bought a pair of chino's,bought them in a sale 25% off.Well the off bit must have meant we cut two inches off the bottom of the legs,cos they were S H O R T i had to take them back,38-34 they were no where near 34 inside leg.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2019)

Dec66 said:


> My new garage shelving arrived yesterday.
> 
> I'll assemble it tomorrow.



Very wise: pace yourself so things don't get too exciting on one day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> Been out and bought a pair of chino's,bought them in a sale 25% off.Well the off bit must have meant we cut two inches off the bottom of the legs,cos they were S H O R T i had to take them back,38-34 they were no where near 34 inside leg.



One of the things I like in Japan is that the Uni Qlo clothes shops have someone who will cut your trusers to the right length when you buy them. 

The other is that in Japan I'm average sized so I'm not always looking in the 'short*rse' section for clothes generally.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Feb 2019)

If the weather stays good then I wil put my washing on the line, not bad for February


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2019)

Report finished. Trying to get the Email to work...


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2019)

Sending... slowly... very... slowly...


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2019)

35%


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2019)

56%


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2019)

stuck at 98%...


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2019)

100%. Whoopee...


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2019)

"Your message was succesfully delivered" Thank goodness for that.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2019)

I went for a ride with my friend this afternoon. A bright blue sunny sky, it was nice and warm for a pleasant ride. We had to cut short our ride as my friend has a cafeteria fitted and my qr rear wheel kept on slipping. We went as far as Yatton Keynell. 
On the way back down Biddestone lane we stopped to watch 6 Buzzards which had decided to get together for a bit of a singsong.
We did 11 miles in total.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We had to cut short our ride as my friend has a cafeteria fitted


I don't pull people up about their spilling mustakes because mine is abim, abymil, absmill, not very good, but I did chuckle at that one


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Feb 2019)

Managed to escape for the earlier train, so now have time to kill until Mrs ND finishes work.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Best of luck, @MontyVeda


phew... just a rent increase.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Feb 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> phew... just a rent increase.


Just say no, what excuse did she use to warrant it?


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Just say no, what excuse did she use to warrant it?


You don't know my landlady... and no... I won't be saying no.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I walked here instead 5.5 mile round trip
> 
> View attachment 452478


where's that then?


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2019)

Dec66 said:


> My new garage shelving arrived yesterday.
> 
> I'll assemble it tomorrow.


It'll be today, tomorrow. Today will be yesterday.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Feb 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> where's that then?


High Force Falls on the River Tees, near Middleton on Tees


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> If the weather stays good then I wil put my washing on the line, not bad for February



I've got ours in as it's dried


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2019)

Been a busy day today, just catching up with Mundane News. 



Phaeton said:


> All togged up ready to go on last ride of holiday & come out to
> 
> View attachment 452448
> 
> ...



That's a real git when that happens



MontyVeda said:


> My Landlady is visiting today... for the first time in about 6 years. I've got lots of cleaning to do!
> 
> I hope she's not coming to inform me that she's decided to sell up... this has been my home for 17 years and would like it to stay that way



Good luck! 



Phaeton said:


> I walked here instead 5.5 mile round trip
> 
> View attachment 452478



I do like a waterfull.



Lullabelle said:


> If the weather stays good then I wil put my washing on the line, not bad for February



I've had the back door open all day its been that nice. 



MontyVeda said:


> phew... just a rent increase.



Result, not too much I hope.

Right then time for me dinner


----------



## Dec66 (15 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Very wise: pace yourself so things don't get too exciting on one day.


Update; got told at 4.15 I have to work tomorrow.

So, assembly postponed.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> There's an add on in Linux called "wine", which basically is a Windows emulator, and I can run my main "Windows specific" programmes through it seamlessly. Doesn't work for everything though.
> 
> https://www.winehq.org/
> 
> If you're a bit nervous about taking the plunge though you can run Linux alongside Windows on your PC/laptop. It will create a separate partition on your drive and you can choose which operating system to launch at start up.



This will be very useful in case my programs are Windows-specific (never had to check before). It’ll be great to be able to run both original Windows and Linux as necessary without overwriting one.



dave r said:


> Just remember to install windows first, if you install Linux first windows could overwrite the Linux boot loader when you install it.



Thanks for this. I’ve already got Windows on the PC so Linux will be next.



CycleCommute.CC said:


> You can also try running it from a USB stick if you want.


This will be great for testing before committing.



mybike said:


> If you don't use anything that is specifically and only Windows, Linux may be the way to go.


I think I’m definitely going to look into Linux and Windows emulator as I get very annoyed with Windows’ persistent idiosyncrasies. My PC seems to become slower and slower with every update.

Using Windows reminds me why I love my MacBook.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Feb 2019)

A very sunny and warm day, perfect for a ride... which didn’t happen as I was working down at the allotment getting it ready for the growing season (hopefully starting in a couple of weeks, yay!). Hoping to get out for a bimble at dawn tomorrow before the family get up. We’ll see how much motivation I have...


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Feb 2019)

Wine and chocolate, it must be Friday


----------



## Slioch (15 Feb 2019)

Mrs S and I have just enjoyed our first chiminea evening of the year tonight, and very pleasant it was too.
This involves sitting in front of a roaring chiminea on the patio, eating felafel based snacks, drinking unreasonable quantities of merlot, and listening to Rick Astley, Crowded House, ELO, and Amy MacDonald through the bluetooth speaker.
Mrs S is now snoring quietly on the couch, whilst I am catching up on the really important stuff on Cyclechat.
Tomorrow's planned ride may be delayed by an hour or two .


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Mrs S and I have just enjoyed our first chiminea evening of the year tonight, and very pleasant it was too.
> This involves sitting in front of a roaring chiminea on the patio, eating felafel based snacks, drinking unreasonable quantities of merlot, and listening to Rick Astley, Crowded House, ELO, and Amy MacDonald through the bluetooth speaker.
> Mrs S is now snoring quietly on the couch, whilst I am catching up on the really important stuff on Cyclechat.
> Tomorrow's planned ride may be delayed by an hour or two .


Mrs F is out on a hen party so i am on the merlot and currently watching 'Shout' byTears for Fears. Didn't see that one coming


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Mrs S and I have just enjoyed our first chiminea evening of the year tonight, and very pleasant it was too.
> This involves sitting in front of a roaring chiminea on the patio,* eating felafel based snacks, drinking unreasonable quantities of merlot, *and listening to Rick Astley, Crowded House, ELO, and Amy MacDonald through the bluetooth speaker.
> Mrs S is now snoring quietly on the couch, whilst I am catching up on the really important stuff on Cyclechat.
> Tomorrow's planned ride may be delayed by an hour or two .


Where was ours!!


----------



## Slioch (16 Feb 2019)

[


Grant Fondo said:


> Mrs F is out on a hen party so i am on the merlot and currently watching 'Shout' byTears for Fears. Didn't see that one coming



It's good to be able to let it all out occasionally.


----------



## Slioch (16 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where was ours!!



Sorry, but we're stockpiling due to Brexit, so our normal levels of extended hospitality are currently on hold.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2019)

-6C here, my chiminea is in the garage, Crowded House CD is somewhere in the basement. I think there is a Big Country LP down there too, probably in the shelter.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> -6C here,* my chiminea is in the garage, *Crowded House CD is somewhere in the basement. I think there is a Big Country LP down there too, probably in the shelter.


Doesn't the smoke bother you?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2019)

What? I'm supposed to light a fire in it? No wonder it's so cold on my patio!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2019)

Time for some miles


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Feb 2019)

Im doing 130 miler today... Sadly in the car to Milton Keynes 
Visit FinL
He has yet another UTI, so he will be raving and shouty which will cause my wife a lot of distress. 
The carers have said he's been very abusive, telling them to sod off " I'm being polite" , lol he never swore in his life, but at 98 he's a poor old thing and has gradually descended into this existence, he'd be mortified if he new the upset he was causing for his girls.
Life can be cruel, a very decent hard working popular man who now hardly remembers his daughters names for more than a few seconds.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2019)

Morning. Did we have some rain in the night ?
The weather peep said that we could get some rain today .
It seems that Some is the key word as it looks very confusing outside.  There are wet and dry patches on our back path. I know that I washed my bike off after my ride yesterday. But I didn't wash the tops of the chairs or table as well .


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2019)

I haven’t got a chiminea.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I haven’t got a chiminea.



I'll have to look it up and find out what it is.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I haven’t got a chiminea.


We have but ours is more an ornament rather that it's real purpose


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Life can be cruel, a very decent hard working popular man who now hardly remembers his daughters names for more than a few seconds.


I gave this a 'like' but that doesn't really convey my thoughts, but I hope you understand.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Feb 2019)

Talking of chimineas..

I did a paving job for a Italian guy who had a full size brick dome oven in his substantial garden.
Brilliant looking thing, he said its a bit of a faff getting it all upto heat but it cooks piza and the likes fantastically.
It was huge, i have a pic somewhere... Probably take me a week to find it tho


----------



## Dec66 (16 Feb 2019)

Dec66 said:


> Update; got told at 4.15 I have to work tomorrow.
> 
> So, assembly postponed.


Further update; was told at 8pm that I don't have to work after all.

So, today, assembly beckons again.

I'm not sure I can cope with this roller-coaster lifestyle of mine.


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Managed to escape for the earlier train, so now have time to kill





Postman spends all morning reading newspaper reports about bad assed cyclist causing rampage at railway station.


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2019)

Waiting in for real postman,i might have two ebay items o his delivery.Then popping in to town found some chinos at Marks and Spencer or Debs 38 -35 they will fit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I haven’t got a chiminea.





dave r said:


> I'll have to look it up and find out what it is.




It's a mythical ornament supposed to haunt patios.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2019)

Dec66 said:


> I'm not sure I can cope with this roller-coaster lifestyle of mine.


I feel for you, it's a crap situation millions are in, we're going backwards on workers rights.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (16 Feb 2019)

I just love weekends

On call but I will take that!

Sat on sofa listening to crowded house live in Sydney

Bliss


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I just love weekends
> 
> On call but I will take that!
> 
> ...



I get to listen to Crowded Apartment live in Stuttgart every evening. I can send you a recording if you want.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2019)

I'm cooking pasta and tomato sauce for lunch.

It's going Blub... ...Blub, blub... ...Blub.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm cooking pasta and tomato sauce for lunch.
> 
> It's going Blub... ...Blub, blub... ...Blub.


Should it be?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Should it be?



I'm guessing so.

Now it's going BlubBlubBlubBlubBlubBlubBlubBlub...

This is progress...


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm guessing so.
> 
> Now it's going BlubBlubBlubBlubBlubBlubBlubBlub...
> 
> This is progress...


Mr Blubie?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2019)

It's no wonder the car shot out in front of me without any care whatsoever! 
I just checked the registration and it doesn't belong to that vehicle .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm cooking pasta and tomato sauce for lunch.
> 
> It's going Blub... ...Blub, blub... ...Blub.


What wattage are they ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What wattage are they ?



Dunno: I 'et 'em.

Now I'm going Blub, Blub, Blub...


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2019)

Is it really February ?


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Feb 2019)

Lovely day, washing on the line and windows open


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I haven’t got a chiminea.


I found mine at roadside, with some Southwestern pottery.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2019)

Found out why it wouldn't inflate this is No6


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2019)

A thorny situation, at best.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Sat on sofa listening to crowded house live in Sydney



Blimey - you've got good hearing!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> A thorny situation, at best.


I reckon he must have put the thorn in to plug up the hole.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2019)

Good idea,
hedge your bets.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2019)

I’ve been to Heathrow, but I’m back now.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve been to Heathrow, but I’m back now.


Any drones?


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2019)

Right so real postman brings 3/4 cycling tights and Bob Dylan cd Blood on the tracks .So lazy retired postman goes to town to buy chinos for holiday.Not sure about waist size so tries 38 and 40 on in Marks and Spencer,good but my size Big and Tall have to be ordered on line,trouble is their ordering system is down this morning,not a prob can order from home and have local store delivery then i can go for a walk next week pick up and have a latte.So this is where the story gets funny..Having a Costa gift card from my two wonderful kids,i walk in to Costa Trinity Centre.As i walk in i notice it has had a major refit,i say this is nice since my last visit you have had a makeover.I am met with funny looks,then the manager asks are you looking for Costa,yes course i am why,BECAUSE YOU ARE IN PRET MANGER.Oh i apologize and walk next door.


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2019)

Stinking head cold. No riding. Been pottering about in the garden as i can breath easier outside.


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2019)

I have bought a personal cd player,for all the cds i have bought since my nano got filled up.Bush £12-99 i was not expecting much but i have been shocked at the quality tone of it,what a bargain.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any drones?


No, they wouldn’t let me take them in.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Im doing 130 miler today... Sadly in the car to Milton Keynes
> Visit FinL
> He has yet another UTI, so he will be raving and shouty which will cause my wife a lot of distress.
> The carers have said he's been very abusive, telling them to sod off " I'm being polite" , lol he never swore in his life, but at 98 he's a poor old thing and has gradually descended into this existence, he'd be mortified if he new the upset he was causing for his girls.
> Life can be cruel, a very decent hard working popular man who now hardly remembers his daughters names for more than a few seconds.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2019)

Where’s @Reynard gawn?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Where’s @Reynard gawn?


She'll be cooking something up, you can be sure.


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2019)

she said she would be offline for a few days,


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2019)

Ain't she gone to Laarndun to do some event?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2019)

1: Stinking head cold

2: At work.

Not a good combination.


----------



## roadrash (16 Feb 2019)

Thers only one thing worse than when your at work with a stinking head cold and that is ………..when it happens to me


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Stinking head cold. No riding. Been pottering about in the garden as i can breath easier outside.


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> 1: Stinking head cold
> 
> 2: At work.
> 
> Not a good combination.


 
I hope you feel better soon too!

Is this turning into an epidemic ?


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Is it really February ?



It can't be or I'll be 45 in a couple of weeks. I swear I only feel 55.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> It can't be or I'll be 45 in a couple of weeks. I swear I only feel 55.



Only as old as the person you feel


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> Bob Dylan cd Blood on the tracks



Hey postie, what do you think of his 1997 album 'Time out of Mind'? It's one of my favourites, on the ear at least . More crafted and less spiky than his earlier work, which I also appreciate.


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2019)

Brains working when i want to use the turbo it's a faff putting on the tired tyre,so today i checked my lads junior bike and it looks like i can just put his back wheel on saves faffing.


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Hey postie, what do you think of his 1997 album 'Time out of Mind'? It's one of my favourites, on the ear at least . More crafted and less spiky than his earlier work, which I also appreciate.




i will find it on you tube and have a listen thanks for the tip.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> 1: Stinking head cold
> 
> 2: At work.
> 
> Not a good combination.



Just got told I was expected not only ti tidy up after the show (finishing at 10 pm) but also stay until the after show party was over.
Colleague said "What did you think?"
Me: "I think I'm actually signed off sick today and I'm going once we've moved the chairs from the show".


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2019)

I received a parking fine today. Apparently I'd parked for a whole day on the Asda car park near work. Erm No. Came in around lunchtime last Thursday to grab some lunch, then popped in on Friday morning before work for coffee. Your camera's seem to have forgotten ! How much fun is this going to be to dispute it. I live 10 miles away !


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2019)

And to top off the parking fine, daughter and her friend have managed to smash a pane of glass on my greenhouse and destroy a security light whilst playing basket ball !


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Hey postie, what do you think of his 1997 album 'Time out of Mind'? It's one of my favourites, on the ear at least . More crafted and less spiky than his earlier work, which I also appreciate.




I'll give that a whirl.. 

Blood on the Tracks and Desire are in my top 3


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Feb 2019)

Father in law was interesting.. Really vocal, really funny bless him..

We stopped at the all new Rushden Lakes shopping thingy.. Really superb place with nice lake walks shopping and food galore.. And AJ Cycles..

Oh dear I went in and came out with this.... Its bloody fantastic mind, I won't be going emtb now, bar my hand me down. 
Half the price twice the bike..


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Feb 2019)

I am getting peckish.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Father in law was interesting.. Really vocal, really funny bless him..
> 
> We stopped at the all new Rushden Lakes shopping thingy.. Really superb place with nice lake walks shopping and food galore.. And AJ Cycles..
> 
> ...



This news is _FAR_ to interesting for this thread.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> I'll give that a whirl..
> 
> Blood on the Tracks and Desire are in my top 3



This is a different sound. Mellow and considered. No squealing harmonicas.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2019)

Bugger, 6 thorns removed new tube fitted, just gone out & it's lost pressure again.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Bugger, 6 thorns removed new tube fitted, just gone out & it's lost pressure again.


How bloody annoying.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> How bloody annoying.


Very


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2019)

I’ve just put a bid on a bicycle on the auction site. If it turns out I’m the highest bidder and buy the bike the Fragrant MrsP will go postal.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve just put a bid on a bicycle on the auction site. If it turns out I’m the highest bidder and buy the bike the Fragrant MrsP will go postal.


Sounds like a fair swap.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve just put a bid on a bicycle on the auction site. If it turns out I’m the highest bidder and buy the bike the Fragrant MrsP will go postal.


But where will you attach the address?

Meanwhile, I've finally managed to get that bottle of Cava out of the way. It's been blocking the salad compartment in my fridge for ages.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But where will you attach the address?
> 
> Meanwhile, I've finally managed to get that bottle of Cava out of the way. It's been blocking the salad compartment in my fridge for ages.


_"Emotionally exhausted and morally bankrupt"?_


----------



## Katherine (16 Feb 2019)

Peppercorns are rolling around the kitchen floor after I refilled the pepper mill.


----------



## tyred (16 Feb 2019)

I've accidentally stumbled on some sort of opera whilst re-tuning the radio. Time to try a different station I think!


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> I've accidentally stumbled on some sort of opera whilst re-tuning the radio. Time to try a different station I think!


Pirates of Penzance?


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> I've accidentally stumbled on some sort of opera whilst re-tuning the radio. Time to try a different station I think!



When we use the Tesco in Bedworth I find as I'm driving out the carpark the radio has retuned to classic FM


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> When we use the Tesco in Bedworth I find as I'm driving out the carpark the radio has retuned to classic FM


Evans above even!!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2019)

Phew!!
Luckily, I checked my alarm clock. It was set to go off at 04.20, the time I had to be up by this morning for a ride in the Peaks..
It is now turned off


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2019)

Survived doing the sound for the swing dance evening. The Doc. has given me a cough suppressant for the night and strict instructions to go back on Tuesday if I'm not better.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Survived doing the sound for the swing dance evening. The Doc. has given me s cough suppressant for the night and strict instructions to go back on Tuesday if I'm not better.


Will you be going back?


----------



## Jenkins (16 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Is it really February ?


Not even a year since the "Beast from the East"


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> I've accidentally stumbled on some sort of opera whilst re-tuning the radio. Time to try a different station I think!


_Marnie?_ I heard that the other day, it was good.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Not even a year since the "Beast from the East"


T'was only slighty cold.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Feb 2019)

Only limited celebrations round here. It worked well but the 7555 oscillator is hopelessly non-linear.


----------



## Speicher (17 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve just put a bid on a bicycle on the auction site. If it turns out I’m the highest bidder and buy the bike the Fragrant MrsP will go postal.



Going Postal? So you would not be getting her stamp of approval?


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 452853
> Only limited celebrations round here. It worked well but the 7555 oscillator is hopelessly non-linear.


That's it then, end off & start again?


----------



## slowmotion (17 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's it then, end off & start again?


Oh no, it's not that bad. By some miracle, 80% of it was fine. The rest of it needs tweaking.

The cats round here ought to be getting nervous....


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

And then it'll be the first step in World Domination?


----------



## slowmotion (17 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> And then it'll be the first step in World Domination?


A modest start. An Area Denial System to target animals who attempt to invade The Perimeter.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

Did you consider ultrasonic?


----------



## slowmotion (17 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did you consider ultrasonic?


No fun in that at all....and they don't actually work. Mine will, in the hands of a reasonable marksman.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 452853
> Only limited celebrations round here. It worked well but the 7555 oscillator is hopelessly non-linear.


which wire to cut the red or green? ......no wait the yellow....NO THE GREEN.








Too late!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2019)

Morning. There is a lovely clear sky at the moment .


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. There is a lovely clear sky at the moment .


..and a bright golden haze in the meadow...


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> ..and a bright golden haze in the meadow...


You've got me thinking of the music they used to play on ? Can't think of the name of the programme now !  It had Jack Hargreaves as the presenter.
Country Boy ?
" For I have silver in the stars and gold in the morning sun. "


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You've got me thinking of the music they used to play on ? Can't think of the name of the programme now !  It had Jack Hargreaves as the presenter.
> Country Boy ?
> " For I have silver in the stars and gold in the morning sun. "


...say what you will, the country side is still...

Was it Out of Town?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2019)

That's it ! Max Bygraves!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2019)

Where did I get Ivor Emmanuel from ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Where did I get Ivor Emmanuel from ?



Welsh porn star?


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Feb 2019)

Not a bad morning, new bike to try


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2019)

Out of Town ! That was a real man in his shed programme! Shame he didn't have any bikes !


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Welsh porn star?



No, that was Ivor Biggun.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Welsh porn star?


He was a real man ! He could still sing even with all those Zulu's after him.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Feb 2019)

^^


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Out of Town ! That was a real man in his shed programme! Shame he didn't have any bikes !



Yes, I remember Out Of Town, some episodes are on YouTube if I remember right.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2019)

Well that was another fantastic early morning ride .


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was another fantastic early morning ride .




Im chomping at the bit, the good lady is in her dressing gown sipping tea without a care in the world! !!!! COME ON!!


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Im chomping at the bit, the good lady is in her dressing gown sipping tea without a care in the world! !!!! COME ON!!



I went for a bike ride


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Will you be going back?



To the doctors, yes. I have tomorrow off anyway, and I already have a doctors appointment to get a medical certificate on Tuesday for my final exams , so unless there's a dramatic improvement today and tomorrow I'll ask him to give me the rest of the week off. 

It's been a hell of a couple of months what with naturalisation and final projects so I'm not surprised I've come down with something.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2019)

I've been told that I can't go out and play ! 

Got to do something called " Mouse work ! " 

I wonder where the cable for the shower goes?


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Feb 2019)

This morning I will be putting another lot of washing on the line


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Feb 2019)

The good lady has said i can go and play on my new bike with son in law as she has a bitof a cold, Bye then 

I also have a cold... But its not going to stop this ride


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2019)

We've become parents !  

We have got our first dollop of Spogs Frawn !


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We've become parents !
> 
> We have got our first dollop of Spogs Frawn !



Congratulations


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> ..and a bright golden haze in the meadow...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VitIDrgGur8


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You've got me thinking of the music they used to play on ? Can't think of the name of the programme now !  It had Jack Hargreaves as the presenter.
> Country Boy ?
> " For I have silver in the stars and gold in the morning sun. "



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CEDgwOtuBKw


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've been told that I can't go out and play !
> 
> Got to do something called " Mouse work ! "
> 
> I wonder where the cable for the shower goes?



I'm grounded today as well, I've got a house full of family, my old club has a sportive on today, the weather's good and I would love to be out but can't.


----------



## Speicher (17 Feb 2019)

Mouse? Work? 


Of course they all do, otherwise they are my lunch.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

I'm just back from a five mile run, now having a cup of splosh and some chocolate.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Feb 2019)

How bloody annoying new tube & it's the valve that's leaking


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Yes, I remember Out Of Town, some episodes are on YouTube if I remember right.


I think Dave Knowles has started posting some episodes under the title _Jack Hargreaves Old Country_, if I have the right show.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2019)

He also makes food on other films on there.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Feb 2019)

What a beautiful day!

Motorbike out!


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Feb 2019)

Stuff to do today, just need to remember where I left my enthusiasm


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VitIDrgGur8



Just look out for the little wonder.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

I’ve just had another cup of splosh.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> This morning I will be putting another lot of washing on the line



You know that traditionally you're supposed to clean it _before _putting it on the line, right?


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Feb 2019)

I am just about to start the ironing


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You know that traditionally you're supposed to clean it _before _putting it on the line, right?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CEDgwOtuBKw



Could you crank him up a bit ? I'm falling asleep !


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


>



Just checking.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Feb 2019)

It’s almost barbecue weather here


----------



## postman (17 Feb 2019)

I am going out to cut the lawn.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> I am going out to cut the lawn.



Ours is still far too wet to cut.


----------



## postman (17 Feb 2019)

Lawn cut and edged and while i was at it,i sprayed gt85 on the chains and mechs of three bikes.Now some time to listen to Bob Dylan.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Could you crank him up a bit ? I'm falling asleep !


It's working then.

Try and keep in step.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w0v_pu6miJ8


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's working then.
> 
> Try and keep in step.
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w0v_pu6miJ8



Just imagine being at the back of a crowded hall watching them dance ? All you would see would be a lot of heads bobbing up and down !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's working then.
> 
> Try and keep in step.
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w0v_pu6miJ8



Invented in the shipyards where they used to hurl white hot rivets up to the riveters. Sometimes stray ones would find their way into workers boots .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Invented in the shipyards where they used to hurl white hot rivets up to the riveters. Sometimes stray ones would find their way into workers boots .


Similarly, tap dancing was invented by tap throwing plumbers.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Feb 2019)

I used to like tap dancing but stopped when I hurt my leg when I fell in the sink


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2019)




----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I used to like tap dancing but stopped when I hurt my leg when I fell in the sink



I told my (German, but English speaking) colleague this one yesterday at the dance show.

He got upset because he sprayed red bull on the lighting desk.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AK6OTutfmCc

Movie?


----------



## postman (17 Feb 2019)

This little beauty only cost £12-99 from Argos.My ipod nano is full and i don't want to faff taking unwanted tunes off then have to copy cds to the computer then download to nano,but i have been buying cds off ebay for very very low prices example Bob Dylan Blood on the Tracks and Blonde on Blonde £4-52 which included postage and packing.So i was going to buy second hand off ebay,but then i saw this at Argos and thought it's worth a punt.It can be plugged in to the mains via an adaptor which i have and the tone is incredible volume is excellent,it is a bargain today was a visit to The Who, brilliant.It also has a one year guarantee .


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> View attachment 453121
> This little beauty only cost £12-99 from Argos.My ipod nano is full and i don't want to faff taking unwanted tunes off then have to copy cds to the computer then download to nano,but i have been buying cds off ebay for very very low prices example Bob Dylan Blood on the Tracks and Blonde on Blonde £4-52 which included postage and packing.So i was going to buy second hand off ebay,but then i saw this at Argos and thought it's worth a punt.It can be plugged in to the mains via an adaptor which i have and the tone is incredible volume is excellent,it is a bargain today was a visit to The Who, brilliant.It also has a one year guarantee .


Item number?
It'll be on your receipt.


----------



## postman (17 Feb 2019)

*Bush Personal CD Player*
*by Bush*
*513/9141*


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2019)

Morning all it's Monday again already !!!
where did that weekend go ?
Got a few jobs done 
Got a few miles in
But it's still a very mild Monday in Febuary


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Feb 2019)

Good morning everyone. I hope you all have a great day. 

I’m still the highest bidder on that bike, but with four days to go.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Feb 2019)

Yes Monday it is...

Going to be interesting at work today as our residents will be told we're stopping the made fresh on the day catering to go over to frozen pre order... Ffs i think we'll be having a mass move out..
The care staff will be told its going to be them doing the food ffs
And we have one microwave  ffs

I love the way big business allow someone in a office somewhere to make decisions this potentially damaging, without consultation. . Ffs  ah well, i forsee many empty apartments and staff going on the sick. .or leaving.
￼￼  good init


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Yes Monday it is...
> 
> Going to be interesting at work today as our residents will be told we're stopping the made fresh on the day catering to go over to frozen pre order... Ffs i think we'll be having a mass move out..
> The care staff will be told its going to be them doing the food ffs
> ...



Good luck with all that, sounds like a right ‘mare.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2019)

Morning. Has there been an earthquake? I just read a headline saying Palace ease past Doncaster! I'm assuming they're talking about Buckingham.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Feb 2019)

First hour completed of my first day back, already had enough & I've not caught up with all the emails yet!


----------



## mybike (18 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Did you trim tour beard this morning ? I noticed you looked different .



My wife commented on Sunday.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2019)

The Pogs in the Frond were busy at it this morning!

There's more than one dollop now .


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Feb 2019)

I’m sharpening the kitchen knives


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m sharpening the kitchen knives


A brush or roller would be better suited.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> A brush or roller would be better suited.


You nit


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> You nit


Well Petexxx is painting the ceiling,
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/r...music-to-paint-the-kitchen-ceiling-to.245864/

you could pitch in.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m sharpening the kitchen knives


Do you also have an axe to grind ?


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Do you also have an axe to grind ?


Not with you Dear.


----------



## MikeG (18 Feb 2019)

I've thought about this a while, folks, and I'm going to make myself a bit scarce. Much as I like you good people of the Mundane and Tea threads, it simply isn't the pleasure here that it used to be. I might look in in a few months. I might not. Best wishes.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> I've thought about this a while, folks, and I'm going to make myself a bit scarce. Much as I like you good people of the Mundane and Tea threads, it simply isn't the pleasure here that it used to be. I might look in in a few months. I might not. Best wishes.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T6fVDAjs9f0


Take care when building that table. Noticed you'd gone quiet though.
Remember

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E9ZTkDuJ-2k


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> I've thought about this a while, folks, and I'm going to make myself a bit scarce. Much as I like you good people of the Mundane and Tea threads, it simply isn't the pleasure here that it used to be. I might look in in a few months. I might not. Best wishes.


TTFN


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> I've thought about this a while, folks, and I'm going to make myself a bit scarce. Much as I like you good people of the Mundane and Tea threads, it simply isn't the pleasure here that it used to be. I might look in in a few months. I might not. Best wishes.



Please post pictures of the table though...


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2019)

Snowy here, -6C, but better than before. Spring comes to the prairie.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> I've thought about this a while, folks, and I'm going to make myself a bit scarce. Much as I like you good people of the Mundane and Tea threads, it simply isn't the pleasure here that it used to be. I might look in in a few months. I might not. Best wishes.


Not " Another One Bites the Dust !"

I'll miss the carpentry .


----------



## raleighnut (18 Feb 2019)

MikeG said:


> I've thought about this a while, folks, and I'm going to make myself a bit scarce. Much as I like you good people of the Mundane and Tea threads, it simply isn't the pleasure here that it used to be. I might look in in a few months. I might not. Best wishes.


That's a shame.


----------



## Slioch (18 Feb 2019)

Yeah, I thought things had settled down a bit too and people are being a bit kinder and less judgmental towards each other (although I haven't had a run-in with the mods yet).

I've even felt comfortable enough to dip into the NACA part of the forum and make a couple of posts there for the first time, although I made the fatal error of "liking" someone's post who the big kids over there obviously don't like, and got accused of being a racist for my troubles.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Feb 2019)

It's really persisting it down here in Leicester.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Not " Another One Bites the Dust !"
> 
> I'll miss the carpentry .


Think the YS updates has been ended.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2019)

I hung out some washing earlier. It is now soaking wet !


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> It's really persisting it down here in Leicester.



Yes, we've had rain here, but it waited till I got back from my ride, it wasn't forecast though.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2019)

We have sunshine at last !


----------



## craigwend (18 Feb 2019)

Cut the grass, trimmed the bush and tidied the bottom of garden ( no euphemism intended)


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2019)

Happy Washington's birthday!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Think the YS updates has been ended.


I got some nice Pico de Gallo and a chicken for $3.50 yesterday,


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Happy Washington's birthday!


Does he know, he was born on the 22nd.


----------



## Slioch (18 Feb 2019)

Just had our cat, Sam, put to sleep.
We had him 19 years - a rescue cat from a feral colony in Glasgow. He was great, a real character.
RIP wee man.


----------



## roadrash (18 Feb 2019)

R.I.P. Sam


----------



## raleighnut (18 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Just had our cat, Sam, put to sleep.
> We had him 19 years - a rescue cat from a feral colony in Glasgow. He was great, a real character.
> RIP wee man.


 RIP wee man


----------



## Phaeton (18 Feb 2019)

Not a bad innings though, you have to be grateful you gave him that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Does he know, he was born on the 22nd.


Yes, but we celebrate it today. With Lincoln, as President Day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Just had our cat, Sam, put to sleep.
> We had him 19 years - a rescue cat from a feral colony in Glasgow. He was great, a real character.
> RIP wee man.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2019)

R.IP., Sam.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Just had our cat, Sam, put to sleep.
> We had him 19 years - a rescue cat from a feral colony in Glasgow. He was great, a real character.
> RIP wee man.


Sorry to hear of your sad news.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Feb 2019)

Today I spent over £200.00 of company money, it feels nice


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2019)

RIP Sam the cat !


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2019)

I had a break, and made some progress on a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had a break, and made some progress on a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2019)

Finally got round to claiming back the 'tax' for my 'professional fees' that I pay each year. I haven't bothered. So five years claimed in one go, took less than 10 minutes. The 'cheque' can pay for this year's fee. Easy come, easy go.


----------



## roadrash (19 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had a break, and made some progress on a jigsaw puzzle.



I did a jigsaw last week, I must be really good at them.... it said three to four years on the box and it only took me 5 days..


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> I did a jigsaw last week, I must be really good at them.... it said three to four years on the box and it only took me 5 days..


I've a seven piece one you can have a go at.

£5 for the person to complete it remained unclaimed when I was asked to take it back home, three months later.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Feb 2019)

We seem to have run out of black dustbin sacks
It's bin night.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> RIP Sam the cat !



I wont like that.. RIP Sam


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2019)

slowmotion said:


> We seem to have run out of black dustbin sacks
> It's bin night.



Dissapointed... Sort yourself out man


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Feb 2019)

Its yet another week of mild weather.. Its saying possible 18° friday
14° today.. I'm liking this


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2019)

Sorry to hear about Sam the cat. It’s very sad when one loses a loved pet. 

I’m still the highest bidder on the auction, in fact no one else has bid on the item. I’m not sure I want it now if no one else does.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2019)

Morning. It is a lovely clear morning here.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2019)

Frankie the Jack is not in the mood for getting up this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2019)

Plans for today !  Best not make plans as they may go pear shaped!  It would be nice to go for a bike ride as the weather looks, nice but I am expecting a phone call . I am also expecting some post of some bits I had ordered . In an ideal world everything would happen in the first part of the morning leaving the rest of the day for me to potter.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2019)

STOP PRESS: Frankie the Jack has got up and turned around.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2019)

Enjoy your day at work


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2019)

Wife nearly squashed Luna the Ragdoll this morning - she'd opened up the ottoman bed divan, popped it down to a squeal - ruddy cat was half in/half out (heavy bed). Yikes. Checked her over and gave her metacam (anti inflamatory), soo hopefully she will be fine - kids are keeping an eye on her.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Wife nearly squashed Luna the Ragdoll this morning - she'd opened up the ottoman bed divan, popped it down to a squeal - ruddy cat was half in/half out (heavy bed). Yikes. Checked her over and gave her metacam (anti inflamatory), soo hopefully she will be fine - kids are keeping an eye on her.



Oh dear poor kitty, fingers crossed.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2019)

I have just been out in the garden checking up on things! The Pogs in the Frond seemed to have lost all enthusiasm probably due to the temperature, but at least it wasn't frozen. One Pog dived for cover as I approach the pond but that was the only one I saw. There seems to be 16 dollops now.
Whilst I was putting the bird food out I looked up to see 2 airliners flying a parallel course but one was in front of the other. I was wondering if the crews were in their seats rocking back and forth trying to make their plane fly faster.


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Plans for today !  Best not make plans as they may go pear shaped!  It would be nice to go for a bike ride as the weather looks, nice but I am expecting a phone call . I am also expecting some post of some bits I had ordered . In an ideal world everything would happen in the first part of the morning leaving the rest of the day for me to potter.



Yoga for me this morning, I was out on my bike yesterday.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Yoga for me this morning,


Can't stand the stuff, it's just off milk


----------



## tyred (19 Feb 2019)

The cleaner at work has moved my keyboard, disturbed my mouse mat and dropped my pear on the floor.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> The cleaner at work has moved my keyboard, disturbed my mouse mat and dropped my pear on the floor.


I should go home if I were you, it looks like it’s going to be one of those days.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2019)

When I moved the microwave, whilst decorating the kitchen, there was a dried pea under it.


I'll update you on what I find under the fridge-freezer when I shuffle it out.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> When I moved the microwave, whilst decorating the kitchen, there was a dried pea under it.
> 
> 
> I'll update you on what I find under the fridge-freezer when I shuffle it out.



With bated breath and whispering humbleness, I say this; I await with anticipation eager for thy report.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> With bated breath and whispering humbleness, I say this; I await with anticipation eager for thy report.


Well.... You can now relax! 

Mainly dried cat food, fluff and a postcard that had escaped from the magnet that was holding it. 
In the quest for added mundanety it was a postcard of a houseboat, at Stoke Bruerne, that the grandkids sent last summer.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2019)

Voilà


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2019)

I think my idea of a cycle ride may be put on hold if a think and a walk upstairs has left me breathless . 

I'll have to make do with a  for now.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Well.... You can now relax!
> 
> Mainly dried cat food, fluff and a postcard that had escaped from the magnet that was holding it.
> In the quest for added mundanety it was a postcard of a houseboat, at Stoke Bruerne, that the grandkids sent last summer.



Hurrumph. When sorrows come, they come not single spies, but in battalions


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think my idea of a cycle ride may be put on hold if a think and a walk upstairs has left me breathless .
> 
> I'll have to make do with a  for now.


Too much thinking?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think my idea of a cycle ride may be put on hold if a think and a walk upstairs has left me breathless .
> 
> I'll have to make do with a  for now.



I went for a short, fairly flat ride this morning to see how the Asthma responded. I think I'll leave it a bit before being more adventurous.


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Can't stand the stuff, it's just off milk



We had a good class this morning, there weren't many there, small class, but I stretched a few muscle's that don't normally get stretched, and a few muscle's I didn't realize I had got stretched.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2019)

The only way is up ! Well that is the direction in which the cable is going !  I have been drilling and chiselling the wall tiles to find out where the cable is. Someone has plastered and then tiled over it !


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The only way is up ! Well that is the direction in which the cable is going !  I have been drilling and chiselling the wall tiles to find out where the cable is. Someone has plastered and then tiled over it !


Conduit in a channel, marked either end with the direction and distance, either end, for the wall mounted lights.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2019)

Just been to the Doc. He says I've been a very naughty boy.

He wanted to sign me off last week but I went back to work for 2 days (had to: there wasn't anyone else to do my job) and now the cold has developed into a chest infection. I've been signed of until the 26th: I have to take antibiotics and have another check up before I'm allowed back to work.

On the other hand, he's prescribed a new anti-migrane spray which apparently knocks them right down and means I'm not totally out for the count for a whole day. I'm really hoping that'll live up to the hype...


----------



## Drago (19 Feb 2019)

I got a rollocking from the doc on Thursday, and another from the optician on Friday, I wouldn't mind, but I'm old enough to be their father.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2019)




----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2019)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 453401



That's pretty good as 'Mundane News'.

I guess that the 'traffic hazard' is caused by them playing chicken with the traffic?


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 453401


Getting cocky?


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's pretty good as 'Mundane News'.
> 
> I guess that the 'traffic hazard' is caused by them playing chicken with the traffic?


Now, at least you know why they crossed the road.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Getting cocky?



Trouble with big groups, they're egging each other on...


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2019)

It’s gone a bit quiet on Mundane news thread innit?


----------



## Slioch (19 Feb 2019)

Went up to Dalby Forest and did the red route today. 22 miles of up and down purgatory for a bloke my age. My legs are really feeling it.

Now going for a long soak in a hot bubble bath with some Meatloaf on the bluetooth speaker and a can of lager on the side.

And before you say anything @classic33 , that's Meatloaf as in the musician, and not meatloaf as in the food .


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Feb 2019)

Up until the chicken crisis of Jersey.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Feb 2019)

> Your post in the thread Mundane News was deleted. Reason: Discussing the moderation


i don't remember doing that, other than supporting them, but certainly not discussing


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Feb 2019)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 453401



No wonder they're bringing Bergerac back, is it?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2019)

What a great lazy day thank you my family


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Feb 2019)

Today was busy and loud. Everyone in the office seems to think it is is below zero outside so the heating needs to be on full blast, it was like an oven in there again today  ridiculous .

I am hot, tired and cranky


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Feb 2019)

Work are sponsoring the British Legion 70/100 miler up Teeside way in June.. tempted but seem to max out at around 30 these days, what to do??


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

Slioch said:


> Went up to Dalby Forest and did the red route today. 22 miles of up and down purgatory for a bloke my age. My legs are really feeling it.
> 
> Now going for a long soak in a hot bubble bath with some Meatloaf on the bluetooth speaker and a can of lager on the side.
> 
> And before you say anything @classic33 , that's Meatloaf as in the musician, and not meatloaf as in the food .


Me, say anything!!

What was the beer doing on the side of the bluetooth speaker though?


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s gone a bit quiet on Mundane news thread innit?


Ay


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Conduit in a channel, marked either end with the direction and distance, either end, for the wall mounted lights.


No ! The cable was just set into the wall and it is for a shower.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ay


'Appen


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2019)

Oh ah!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2019)

I just had a lovely Chicken Curry, a Korma cooked to my own recipe.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 'Appen


Mibbe


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mibbe


Remind me, what else do Yorkies talk about on those long winter nights?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2019)

We went to Lacock this afternoon and had a wander around the Abbey gardens. There are a lot of crocuses in flower at the moment and they looked pretty. From the abbey we walked through the village down to Reybridge and back along the river. There was quite a bit of debris lying around from the previous storm but it was nothing like what we saw at the other bridge . A very large tree and a root bowl were laying across the river up against the stone bridge.
We wandered back along the road towards the car park. My wife spotted a large flock of Redwings in the trees beside the road and then spotted a Greater Spotted Woodpecker.
We returned home shattered.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Remind me, what else do Yorkies talk about on those long winter nights?


Owt n'nowt


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Remind me, what else do Yorkies talk about on those long winter nights?



View: https://youtu.be/ue7wM0QC5LE


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/ue7wM0QC5LE



I knew it was coming, sooner or later.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I knew it was coming, sooner or later.


Or a "Last of the summer wine" piece.


----------



## tyred (19 Feb 2019)

Stripped, cleaned and polished the Weinmann centre-pull callipers belonging to my BSA. Also polished the "shorty" mudguards (well okay, made the mudguards look slightly less rusty).


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2019)

tyred said:


> Stripped, cleaned and polished the Weinmann centre-pull callipers belonging to my BSA. Also polished the "shorty" mudguards (well okay, made the mudguards look slightly less rusty).


Very much looking forward to seeing this when it’s finished.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2019)

Visit







to Lacock today.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Visit
> View attachment 453460
> View attachment 453463
> to Lacock today.


You're a druid?


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Or a "Last of the summer wine" piece.



View: https://youtu.be/Rm6VC5gdaFA


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Or a "Last of the summer wine" piece.


The Touring Cyclist on Monty Python's Flying Circus seemed like he may have been from the north somewhere as well. Ever the optimist.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

Anyone?
DATE 19/02/2019
ORIGIN TIME 17:03:57.0 UTC
LOCATION 51.161 -0.254
DEPTH 2 km
MAGNITUDE 1.9
LOCALITY NEWDIGATE, SURREY


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone?
> DATE 19/02/2019
> ORIGIN TIME 17:03:57.0 UTC
> LOCATION 51.161 -0.254
> ...




Nowt felt here..


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Feb 2019)

Should be a nice pleasant day. .the grass and moss are liking this warm spell


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Should be a nice pleasant day. .the grass and moss are liking this warm spell



Yes can't wait to get in the garden and start tidying it up once the brown bin has been emptied of last years work

Another nice day just starting outside


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2019)

Curses! I’ve been outbid! Should I increase my bid?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Curses! I’ve been outbid! Should I increase my bid?


Wait till the very last minute with a higher bid, with an even higher one in reserve. 

But don't use that method against me .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2019)

Tornadoes will fly over Filton and Abbey Wood today. I think they may also fly over Shrivenham.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Tornadoes will fly over Filton and Abbey Wood today. I think they may also fly over Shrivenham.


Something like that flew over my head last week while I was riding near Bicester, it looked like it was only 3 feet away, by Christ it made me jump!


----------



## Lavender Rose (20 Feb 2019)

Wednesday's are nasty here anyway...lots of classes,activities etc....paired with Half Term....KIDS....KIDS...AND MORE KIDS...

It's days like this, that I just can't wait to get home and get out on the bike or with the dog for some goddamn peace and quiet....


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2019)

The USAF should be doing a flypast over the crashed bomber site in Sheffield on Friday weather permitting.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2019)

I just made the mistake of reading some of the politics thread. There’s some really nasty stuff there.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I just made the mistake of reading some of the politics thread. There’s some really nasty stuff there.



Its much nicer in the retirement thread


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Its much nicer in the retirement thread


I ain’t retired .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I ain’t retired .


Just look at it as a new skill !  I will !


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Curses! I’ve been outbid! Should I increase my bid?



Leave it until the last 3 seconds


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Leave it until the last 3 seconds



The bidding has gone up too much now, beyond my max.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2019)

I'm stuck indoors waiting for the gas safety engineer to come round and do the annual check. I want to be off and away though. Another mundane grumble grumble.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Feb 2019)

My rack has arrived


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I ain’t retired .



I'm sure we'll let you in as a guest.


----------



## mybike (20 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> 100%. Whoopee...



Clearly you are using Windoze.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2019)

mybike said:


> Clearly you are using Windoze.



That and 101 pages of report...


----------



## Phaeton (20 Feb 2019)

Wife has just fallen full onto the cat, which once extricated out from under said wife has now run away, causing all sorts of grief


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> The bidding has gone up too much now, beyond my max.


Sometimes it could be someone's friend upping the bids !
How long has got to run?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> My rack has arrived


Torture ?


----------



## Phaeton (20 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Torture ?


Might be not tried to fit it yet


----------



## mybike (20 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I went for a ride with my friend this afternoon. A bright blue sunny sky, it was nice and warm for a pleasant ride. We had to cut short our ride as my friend has a cafeteria fitted and my qr rear wheel kept on slipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did think it would be convenient when out on a ride.

In other news, I dropped a piece of chocolate biscuit into my slipper. It made walking painful, so I took it out and ate it.


----------



## mybike (20 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I think I’m definitely going to look into Linux and Windows emulator as I get very annoyed with Windows’ persistent idiosyncrasies. My PC seems to become slower and slower with every update.
> 
> Using Windows reminds me why I love my MacBook.



Of course, if you have a sufficiently powerful machine with enough memory you can run Windows in a virtual machine. I use VirtualBox


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2019)

My wife and I went to Tog Hill to see the flypast of the Tornadoes. It was a bit grey but I don't think we could have chosen a better spot. Quite a few other people had also gone there to see them .


----------



## Phaeton (20 Feb 2019)

The cat has returned but won't come into the house


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2019)

I found the countersigned copy of my birth certificate.

I need it for my _Exam_: What sort of organisation requires a birth certificate for an _exam_?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Feb 2019)

Well, I took the plunge and installed Linux Mint onto my machine as a separate partition from the original Windows. It took a long time to set up, but now it is I’m (so far) very happy. My only issue is I cannot get the sound to work (through HDMI to TV via GeForce GT610). It’s not too much of an issue as the PC acts mainly as a media server for the FireTV Stick (which does play sound). I have nVidia drivers installed but still no joy (or rather, no sound). 



mybike said:


> Of course, if you have a sufficiently powerful machine with enough memory you can run Windows in a virtual machine. I use VirtualBox


I saw this on the Linux App Store (or whatever it’s called). It’s next on my list to check out. I did look at something similar recommended on here called Wine, but that appears to be only for x32 machines where my install is x64.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Sometimes it could be someone's friend upping the bids !
> How long has got to run?



Friday. 



mybike said:


> ...I dropped a piece of chocolate biscuit into my slipper. It made walking painful, so I took it out and ate it.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> My rack has arrived


Who'll be first on it?


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My wife and I went to Tog Hill to see the flypast of the Tornadoes. It was a bit grey but I don't think we could have chosen a better spot. Quite a few other people had also gone there to see them .
> View attachment 453589
> View attachment 453590
> View attachment 453591


Scotland on Thursday 21st February
11.15am - 11.30am: Leuchars Station
11.30am - 11.45am: RAF Tain
11.45am - 12pm: RAF Lossiemouth


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I found the countersigned copy of my birth certificate.
> 
> I need it for my _Exam_: What sort of organisation requires a birth certificate for an _exam_?


Some secondary schools and the local driving test centre.


----------



## mybike (20 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I saw this on the Linux App Store (or whatever it’s called). It’s next on my list to check out. I did look at something similar recommended on here called Wine, but that appears to be only for x32 machines where my install is x64.



Wine should run on x64, it runs on my machine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I found the countersigned copy of my birth certificate.
> 
> I need it for my _Exam_: What sort of organisation requires a birth certificate for an _exam_?


I had to have one when I went for my drivers' license last time around. To prove my Murricaness.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2019)

Max is well, his operation on the glands was a success, pretty good for an 11 year old dog.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2019)

I have been here with you all for seven years today.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm stuck indoors waiting for the gas safety engineer to come round and do the annual check. I want to be off and away though. Another mundane grumble grumble.



I hope they turned up - unlike the BT / Openreach charlatans who missed a second appointment yesterday at ours...



Illaveago said:


> My wife and I went to Tog Hill to see the flypast of the Tornadoes. It was a bit grey but I don't think we could have chosen a better spot. Quite a few other people had also gone there to see them .
> View attachment 453589
> 
> 
> ...



Shame it was just a fly past and they didn't do something exciting like a full afterburner vertical climb...

I wonder how much it would be to buy a second hand one?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> I hope they turned up - unlike the BT / Openreach charlatans who missed a second appointment yesterday at ours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, a tornado flypast is usually an entirely different experience here.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Well, I took the plunge and installed Linux Mint onto my machine as a separate partition from the original Windows. It took a long time to set up, but now it is I’m (so far) very happy. My only issue is I cannot get the sound to work (through HDMI to TV via GeForce GT610). It’s not too much of an issue as the PC acts mainly as a media server for the FireTV Stick (which does play sound). I have nVidia drivers installed but still no joy (or rather, no sound).
> 
> 
> I saw this on the Linux App Store (or whatever it’s called). It’s next on my list to check out. I did look at something similar recommended on here called Wine, but that appears to be only for x32 machines where my install is x64.



Its posible thats something in the settings, a check box ticked or something similar.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> I hope they turned up - unlike the BT / Openreach charlatans who missed a second appointment yesterday at ours...
> 
> 
> Shame it was just a fly past and they didn't do something exciting like a full afterburner vertical climb...
> ...


Check!
https://www.avbuyer.com/aircraft/military-classic-vintage/Panavia/Tornado-F2A-ZD902/350801

Or £20,000 on gumtree


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Check!
> https://www.avbuyer.com/aircraft/military-classic-vintage/Panavia/Tornado-F2A-ZD902/350801
> 
> Or £20,000 on gumtree



That seems a bargain - a lightly used Tornado for the price of a second hand 3-series.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Well, I took the plunge and installed Linux Mint onto my machine as a separate partition from the original Windows. It took a long time to set up, but now it is I’m (so far) very happy. My only issue is I cannot get the sound to work (through HDMI to TV via GeForce GT610). It’s not too much of an issue as the PC acts mainly as a media server for the FireTV Stick (which does play sound). I have nVidia drivers installed but still no joy (or rather, no sound).
> 
> 
> I saw this on the Linux App Store (or whatever it’s called). It’s next on my list to check out. I did look at something similar recommended on here called Wine, but that appears to be only for x32 machines where my install is x64.



Have a look in the software manager and try instalingl Gnome Alsamixer and see if you can sort it out from there.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> That seems a bargain - a lightly used Tornado for the price of a second hand 3-series.


No tailgaters, that's for sure. Parking may be a problem however.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Feb 2019)

Doorstep milk thefts - the latest crime wave in Ipswich

https://www.ipswichstar.co.uk/news/dad-cancels-milk-deliveries-after-thief-targets-1-5899670

(Some of you may remember @Andrew_Culture )


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Doorstep milk thefts - the latest crime wave in Ipswich
> 
> https://www.ipswichstar.co.uk/news/dad-cancels-milk-deliveries-after-thief-targets-1-5899670
> 
> (Some of you may remember @Andrew_Culture )


He's the milk thief!


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> No tailgaters, that's for sure. Parking may be a problem however.



No, it would be fine, we put a drive in last summer.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> He's the milk thief!


No! That was Humphrey.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> He's the milk thief!





CarlP said:


> No! That was Humphrey.



I thought it was Maggie Thatcher?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had to have one when I went for my drivers' license last time around. To prove my Murricaness.



That's part of the problem, I need to keep a certified copy with certified translation on hand.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> No! That was Humphrey.


Okay, he's an alias. An alibi?


----------



## raleighnut (20 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> The cat has returned but won't come into the house



I'm not surprised.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's part of the problem, I need to keep a certified copy with certified translation on hand.


Is the person who certifies them certified to do so though?


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is the person who certifies them certified to do so though?



You'd hope so wouldn't you? Imagine having an uncertified certifier!


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2019)

My glasses are mucky.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Feb 2019)

When I got into work this morning I switched off the heating, nobody noticed until around lunch time!


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My glasses are mucky.


Superglue?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is the person who certifies them certified to do so though?





NorthernDave said:


> You'd hope so wouldn't you? Imagine having an uncertified certifier!



I promise I'm not making this up:

The translator is certified to translate, but in this case the translation itself has to be certified by someone certified to certify paperwork, so I have to pay a fee for the translation _and _the certification of the translation.

In practice I have an arrangement with the translator: I translate the certificate, she checks it, and it comes back with her stamp as a certified translator, and the certificate of the certified person on it, and therefore is good. The fact I translated it and I'm not even certified to translate anything is neither here nor there.

It sounds a cumbersome system, but in practice it's pretty quick and not too expensive. The certified original cost seventy pounds and took weeks to come from the UK... for a sticker on the back certifying it was certified...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Superglue?



No, but that's probably only because they are usually higher than the bottle...


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I promise I'm not making this up:
> 
> The translator is certified to translate, but in this case the translation itself has to be certified by someone certified to certify paperwork, so I have to pay a fee for the translation _and _the certification of the translation.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I'm not surprised.


It's now sat on the settee at the side of her, so it looks like it's forgiven her or already forgot


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Feb 2019)

Roll on Friday at 5 pm
Pay day off for a week and going to pub!


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Roll on Friday at 5 pm
> Pay day off for a week and going to pub!


For a week?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> For a week?



What a good idea!


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> For a week?





kevin_cambs_uk said:


> What a good idea!



@classic33: Now look what you've done.

CC will be full of posts soon saying: "M'in Brazil... How? _Oh my head_..."


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> @classic33: Now look what you've done.
> 
> CC will be full of posts soon saying M'in Brazil... How? _Oh my head_...


He can try this pub.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2019)

Thank goodness i have a good family that can turn a bad day at work around within being home for 20 minutes


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Have a look in the software manager and try instalingl Gnome Alsamixer and see if you can sort it out from there.


Thanks I’ll have a look at this and see if I can get the sound working. At the minute it shows the device available in Terminal, but not in Sound settings.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Thanks I’ll have a look at this and see if I can get the sound working. At the minute it shows the device available in Terminal, but not in Sound settings.



You should be able to select your sound card and check if anything is muted.




This how it looks on my PC.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's now sat on the settee at the side of her, so it looks like it's forgiven her or already forgot


Or the Cat's hungry.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> What a good idea!


This does mean you can only go to the pub once for the whole week


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> No! That was Humphrey.



Only in the unigate dairy


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I promise I'm not making this up:
> 
> The translator is certified to translate, but in this case the translation itself has to be certified by someone certified to certify paperwork, so I have to pay a fee for the translation _and _the certification of the translation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old jon (21 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I found the countersigned copy of my birth certificate.
> 
> I need it for my _Exam_: What sort of organisation requires a birth certificate for an _exam_?



My ever so much better half was married and later divorced in Sao Paolo, Brazil. Some years back. She needs countersigned copies of each page of the divorce document to change her married status on her passport. She has the countersigned copies.

They were refused because the signatures were not overstamped to authenticate them. This happened early afternoon today.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5543353, member: 9609"]Frogs are croaking away in the pond  (first I have heard them this year - springs a coming)[/QUOTE]

Their early, expecting my frogs end of the month


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Feb 2019)

When the mist goes  today. .
No wonder the bugs are thriving .


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Feb 2019)

Good day to be in the Sheffield Park today. 
The old man who tends the memorial is a star. Nice tribute for him today with the planned Flypast


----------



## Phaeton (21 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Good day to be in the Sheffield Park today.
> The old man who tends the memorial is a star. Nice tribute for him today with the planned Flypast


Thought that was tomorrow?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2019)

I nearly broke a ramekin this morning but I managed to save it with my foot.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I nearly broke a ramekin this morning but I managed to save it with my foot.


Were you wearing safety boots ?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Were you wearing safety boots ?


Almost, my indoor footwear are fleece lined crocs. Ugly as feck but comfortable.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> When I got into work this morning I switched off the heating, nobody noticed until around lunch time!


Icicles are a pretty good sign !


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Icicles are a pretty good sign !



It isn't that cold outside


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Feb 2019)

Another comedy show this evening


----------



## Phaeton (21 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Another comedy show this evening


You're watching Prime Minister Questions?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Another comedy show this evening


If you live near that London, I’m in a comedy show next Thursday evening.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2019)

I must say that you are all looking a lot better since I charged you up !


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I must say that you are all looking a lot better since I charged you up !


"It's alive!!"


----------



## Phaeton (21 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I must say that you are all looking a lot better since I charged you up !


I wondered what that tingling was


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2019)

I’m going to be on Radio Bicester later.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m going to be on Radio Bicester later.


Is that a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing.


Only time will tell.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2019)

That "Homer" moment ! I was staring out of the window whilst doing the washing up . My attention was drawn to a Schrodie laying really flat in the grass watching 2 Wood Pigeons at the bird table. I could see Schrodie's frustration as his tail kept waggling!
Schrodie was determined he was going to get the pigeons, when along came a neighbour's cat which walked right up to him to ask what was he doing ? The pigeons immediately flew off ! Doh !


----------



## Phaeton (21 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m going to be on Radio Bicester later.


Don't fall off


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2019)




----------



## raleighnut (21 Feb 2019)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 453738


I'm not surprised,

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...ce_in_wanlip&usg=AOvVaw1u4RpyCrimXjtp8VnePCW5


----------



## postman (21 Feb 2019)

Been in to Leeds today,bought my rail tickets for Scarborough next week,got a great discount using my Senior Railcard for the first time.But it's not that i am posting about.I nipped in to Primark needed another set of boxer shorts three in a pack £5-50 and a Harry Potter Dobby t-shirt.So i picks up the boxer shorts and find it only has two pair in,someone has lifted a pair out of it.So i mentioned it to a member of staff,they said it happens all the time they lift anything,what scum bags,nicking one pair of boxers.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> .So i mentioned it to a member of staff,they said it happens all the time they lift anything,what scum bags,nicking one pair of boxers.



Ay the staff there are terrible, they'd nick owt.


----------



## postman (21 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Ay the staff there are terrible, they'd nick owt.




You barm pot i did not mean the staff


----------



## postman (21 Feb 2019)

Have i told you i am going out tomorrow,got to break in my Chrissie presents Marathon Greenguard tyres ,I am going to call this a Pie Ride and a visit to



For a pie in memory of our lovely pal Vernon,now i must get to Otley or i will have let him down.Pie pie pie


----------



## raleighnut (21 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> Have i told you i am going out tomorrow,got to break in my Chrissie presents Marathon Greenguard tyres ,


A 200 miler , that's about what it takes to wear off the squirm in my experience.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Feb 2019)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 453738




Classic mundane news!


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You're watching Prime Minister Questions?





CarlP said:


> If you live near that London, I’m in a comedy show next Thursday evening.




Evening cancelled 

Re-scheduled to next month


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Feb 2019)

This morning I filled in a notification of absence form and almost put suspected blockage of bowl


----------



## mybike (21 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Friday.



I wasn't asking you to eat it.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Feb 2019)

Do I stop work?


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2019)

Argh, hoping for an early dart, but a meeting has been put back to 3:30 - I suspect it will be later. Done 3 long days this week, and I'm on leave tomorrow.

Was hoping to get some veggies planted.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Feb 2019)

Decided, I'm out the door at 15:30


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2019)

I’ve been reading another thread where someone is taking the subject matter and themselves far too seriously.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Feb 2019)

Never!


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I nearly broke a ramekin this morning but I managed to save it with my foot.




Did the beans stay in it though?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> You should be able to select your sound card and check if anything is muted.
> 
> View attachment 453679
> 
> ...


I managed to fix the sound on my new Linux installation. I started by installing the GnomeAlsa app and could see the HDMI sound output but without any controls, only two checkboxes. Checked/unchecked no difference.

So I purged every trace of nVidia drivers and their dependancies and reinstalled. Problem solved! Display perfect (I occasionally got a notification about running on software rendering mode - no longer) and the sound as clear as a bell 

Now I just have to get the Air Video HD server working properly...


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I managed to fix the sound on my new Linux installation. I started by installing the GnomeAlsa app and could see the HDMI sound output but without any controls, only two checkboxes. Checked/unchecked no difference.
> 
> So I purged every trace of nVidia drivers and their dependancies and reinstalled. Problem solved! Display perfect (I occasionally got a notification about running on software rendering mode - no longer) and the sound as clear as a bell
> 
> Now I just have to get the Air Video HD server working properly...



Unfortunetly I can't help with the server, but glad you've got the sound sorted.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Feb 2019)

I'm bored


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I'm bored



Nearly time to go home


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Nearly time to go home



10 more minutes, I am trying to look busy


----------



## Phaeton (21 Feb 2019)

Rack fitted


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Do I stop work?


Did you start.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did you start.


Shhhhh it's a secret


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Unfortunetly I can't help with the server, but glad you've got the sound sorted.


Thanks. 

I am enjoying the speed of Linux. I know it sounds as if it’s taken me ages to sort out, but now it’s all working I shouldn’t have to go through all this again, hopefully. Plex Media Server works wonderfully and is now soooooooo much quicker than when run on Windows. Boot up time is probably halved. 

Loving the Linux.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Feb 2019)

This time tomorrow 
Work will be over and I should walking down to the pub


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2019)

Got away 20 minutes early, got home, planted my carrots, washed the car, took son to a party, cooked the evening meal. Now time for a vino. Off tomorrow, so bike and afternoon tea out.


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2019)

PS, aren't carrot seeds tiny - I can see me needing to thin them out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2019)

I'd say I need a day off, but driving a bus with agreeable passengers on a company route doesn't seem like work.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> PS, aren't carrot seeds tiny - I can see me needing to thin them out.


You want to spend the day "tinnin turnips". It's just row after row for about nine hours.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2019)

Seed tape.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Seed tape.


It'll help with "tinnin turnips"?


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2019)

I just saw a fellow, must have been in his 70s or so, riding an old Raleigh Marathon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> It'll help with "tinnin turnips"?


Yes. Seeds spaced evenly at proper distance.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP and I have just had some cheese and biscuits.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP and I have just had some cheese and biscuits.


Which on what though?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which on what though?


A strong cheddar and a blue cheese with Carr’s water biscuits. Any further information would render this post more interesting.


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> PS, aren't carrot seeds tiny - I can see me needing to thin them out.



Yes I know, I haven't grown carrots for years.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> A strong cheddar and a blue cheese with Carr’s water biscuits. Any further information would render this post more interesting.


I bought some cheese today from a little cheese shop in Bakewell. I got Cornish Yarg and Peakland Blue. Last time we went I got Peakland White with Pineapple. 

The Cornish Yarg is wrapped in nettles when made which you eat. 

I love cheese but try not to eat it due to high fat content. My better half loves cheese and doesn’t care.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Feb 2019)

In bed with hot water bottle

I seem to get really cold feet


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (21 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I bought some cheese today from a little cheese shop in Bakewell. I got Cornish Yarg and Peakland Blue. Last time we went I got Peakland White with Pineapple.
> 
> The Cornish Yarg is wrapped in nettles when made which you eat.
> 
> I love cheese but try not to eat it due to high fat content. My better half loves cheese and doesn’t care.



Interesting
I eat cheese due to low carb element of it , I eat a block as a snack at work! But no crackers though!


----------



## gbb (21 Feb 2019)

Tesco's Deglet Nour dates are nowhere near as nice as Asdas.
I love dates


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> My rack has arrived


Phaets can you clue me up on racks..i need one for 4 bikes, is it a goer?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2019)

Where has the sun gone ?


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Where has the sun gone ?


To sleep.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2019)

Time for some miles


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

the Sheffield fly past is today,and a beautiful day its going to be.

B12 jab for me this morning, leaflets to post then finish at 12.30...excellent


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles



It's foggy in places but i found my way home


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2019)

Still signed off from work.

Weather filthy.

Tidying up day methinks...


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2019)

It is foggy here.
Opened the loft access and a Schrodie shot straight up in there !  I had to wait until he had thoroughly investigated it before I could bring him down!


----------



## Phaeton (22 Feb 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Phaets can you clue me up on racks..i need one for 4 bikes, is it a goer?


I fear we are talking about different racks https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mundane-news.209575/post-5544080


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2019)

I will be watching the Flypast on the BBC this morning.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Feb 2019)

Any information about the route, was hoping they may come over us, but we're a bit close to Finningley so it may not be an option


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2019)

I’ve been well and truly outbid. Curses!


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve been well and truly outbid. Curses!


It must mean that at least 2 people were really determined to get it! 
It is a sad moment when you think that you may have had a chance to own something only to be completely blown out of the water.


----------



## Katherine (22 Feb 2019)

I'm down at my parents in Hampshire and it's really foggy here too.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> I'm down at my parents in Hampshire and it's really foggy here too.



Be nice soon.. 

Stunning morning here.


----------



## Katherine (22 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Be nice soon..
> 
> Stunning morning here.


Yes, hoping to see the sun later.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2019)

I'll need to hoover the living room soon.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Any information about the route, was hoping they may come over us, but we're a bit close to Finningley so it may not be an option


http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...dCggQFggNMAE&usg=AOvVaw122dTKOLSwVZ1Hy-5A9-qK


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2019)

Still foggy grey here! It looks like it has set in for a long time !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Feb 2019)

It is eirily quiet here under this blanket of fog.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> http://www.google.com/url?q=https:/...dCggQFggNMAE&usg=AOvVaw122dTKOLSwVZ1Hy-5A9-qK


Thanks but it was 2 hours ago, I did look out to see if the Dakota coming from Conningsby would come this way but it didn't


----------



## mybike (22 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Rack fitted
> 
> View attachment 453798



Nice, now all you need to do is make it as dirty as the rest of the bike. 

Mine hasn't been used in anger yet.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Feb 2019)

mybike said:


> Nice, now all you need to do is make it as dirty as the rest of the bike.


We have the Grandkids from this afternoon so likely it will get dirty tomorrow, can't believe the quality for £9.99


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2019)

Hoovering complete. I even did under the rug.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Feb 2019)

Only 10 minutes to go


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Only 10 minutes to go



That was half an hour ago. what did I miss? what did I miss?


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That was half an hour ago. what did I miss? what did I miss?


We've swept it under the carpet.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That was half an hour ago. what did I miss? what did I miss?



We finished work at 13.00hrs, got home, changed our clothes, washer is on, 2 slices of cheese on toast and 2  later we are contemplating our afternoons activities.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> We've swept it under the carpet.



So that's what clagged up the hoover. Now I know who caused it...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We finished work at 13.00hrs, got home, changed our clothes, washer is on, 2 slices of cheese on toast and 2  later we are contemplating our afternoons activities.



Gosh.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2019)

28 miles off road. Well you know you should never mention the puncture word, there I was just saying I'd had very few in the tubeless thread...

Well the puncture fairy well and truly got me.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> 28 miles off road. Well you know you should never mention the puncture word, there I was just saying I'd had very few in the tubeless thread...
> 
> Well the puncture fairy well and truly got me.
> 
> View attachment 453949


Crivens!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Feb 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Doorstep milk thefts - the latest crime wave in Ipswich
> 
> https://www.ipswichstar.co.uk/news/dad-cancels-milk-deliveries-after-thief-targets-1-5899670
> 
> (Some of you may remember @Andrew_Culture )



Ha ha. This thing has gone nuts!


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> 28 miles off road. Well you know you should never mention the puncture word, there I was just saying I'd had very few in the tubeless thread...
> 
> Well the puncture fairy well and truly got me.
> 
> View attachment 453949



That's the Puncture Fairy's version of smiting the unbeliever I think...


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2019)

I’ve just bought a used VGC Brooks Challenge saddle bag on eBay. 

In brown if you’re interested.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2019)

About to switch the W-lan off, because other wise the boys will spend the next hours watching trashy Youtube videos.

Not because I'm mildly addicted to CC. and won't get anything useful done unless I stop logging in. 

Not at all...


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve just bought a used VGC Brooks Challenge saddle bag on eBay.
> 
> In brown if you’re interested.


In black if we're not?


----------



## Phaeton (22 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> About to switch the W-lan off, because other wise the boys will spend the next hours watching trashy Youtube videos.


Couple of years ago my sister who is a technophobe was mentioning that the crop pickers would come & sit on the wall across the road from her house to eat their lunch. She was amazed how many of them sat playing on their laptops whilst eating, she just wondered why. I asked what password she had on her WiFi, "no idea it just connects" was the reply, we accessed the router, set a password, they only came back the next day for a few minutes & didn't come back again


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2019)

Just come back from a 13 mile cycle ride on the Falcon. It was a bit cool to start off but gradually warmed up. It was a nice pootle along on the flat looking into the fields for wildlife. The sun finally emerged and woke up a few other cyclists from hibernation.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5545325, member: 9609"]folk out with the seed drill the day (Feb) think we past T200 on the 14th 
still virtually no rain - grounds bone dry a foot down
@mudsticks

And seen first Bumblebee of the year.[/QUOTE]
I saw one yesterday, whilst I was having a pee in the garden.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> In black if we're not?


Black won’t go with the saddle on my BSA Tour de France.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Gosh.



It's all go


----------



## mudsticks (22 Feb 2019)

Peppers sown , and in the propagator .

Spring thrills


----------



## postman (22 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> 28 miles off road. Well you know you should never mention the puncture word, there I was just saying I'd had very few in the tubeless thread...
> 
> Well the puncture fairy well and truly got me.
> 
> View attachment 453949




Well you really nailed that ride.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2019)

postman said:


> Well you really nailed that ride.









It was actually a very big thorn - Canal and Riverside Trust had been doing pruning !!


----------



## Phaeton (22 Feb 2019)

Grand kids fed, Nana is on bath duty


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 454008
> 
> 
> It was actually a very big thorn - Canal and Riverside Trust had been doing pruning !!


Sods! Should I can cancel my direct debit?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Feb 2019)

Out at a Forestry Commission site today with the family. All four of us have rosy red cheeks from the bright, bright sunshine. I walked around in a t-shirt (and jeans, boots, etc. before anyone comments!).


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2019)

Well that was a noisy meal


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2019)

Well, that sold for a lot more than I thought.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Out at a Forestry Commission site today with the family. All four of us have rosy red cheeks from the bright, bright sunshine. I walked around in a t-shirt (and jeans, boots, etc. before anyone comments!).



Wasn't it warm - I went out before 10am, and was a little hot on the bike. 16-17c according to the car when we went out after my bike ride.. I walked round a market in a thin top !


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2019)

Went to Longsight Market this afternoon, to get fabric for my wife to make our daughter's prom dress - lets say there are more fabrics available than you can possibly get in a store - it's like a massive bike part jumble, but 'everything' is there... It's a bit 'rough' around the edges, but my wife got some great fabrics. The area is a bit dodgy, but we found everyone lovely !


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2019)

Making clothing is dying in 'white english' background, despite stuff like 'sewing bee' etc. My wife's main hobby is sewing - it's on a par with bikes - 7 machines etc... but there are very few places to get fabric. Popped to Longsight today, only 6-7 miles from home, but loads and loads of fabric. Asian families still make loads of clothes !


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> 28 miles off road. Well you know you should never mention the puncture word, there I was just saying I'd had very few in the tubeless thread...
> 
> Well the puncture fairy well and truly got me.
> 
> View attachment 453949




Feck me a rouge Viking attack... Hope you wasn't raped and pillaged!!


----------



## pjd57 (22 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Feck me a rouge Viking attack... Hope you wasn't raped and pillaged!!






had lunch in the Viking today.
Maryhill road in Glasgow.
Only yards from the canal path


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> View attachment 454070
> had lunch in the Viking today.
> Maryhill road in Glasgow.
> Only yards from the canal path




Very posh, even got a broken down Land Rover outside!!


----------



## pjd57 (22 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Very posh, even got a broken down Land Rover outside!!


We don't do posh in Maryhill....


But up around Maryhill park is very nice.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> We don't do posh in Maryhill....
> 
> 
> But up around Maryhill park is very nice.


Jardine?


----------



## Speicher (22 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> No tailgaters, that's for sure. Parking may be a problem however.



I can fit a jet, just about, in my garage.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

Speicher said:


> I can fit a jet, just about, in my garage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 454085


F-18E?


----------



## Speicher (22 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> PS, aren't carrot seeds tiny - I can see me needing to thin them out.



Yes, that is a golden rule, thin out your carots.


----------



## pjd57 (22 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Jardine?


Is this a Taggart reference.....

There's been a murder etc or a street name ?


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

pjd57 said:


> *Is this a Taggart reference.....*
> 
> There's been a murder etc or a street name ?


You got that one.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2019)

Technically/medically speaking, I've just managed to bite my own backside.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Feb 2019)

Speicher said:


> Yes, that is a golden rule, thin out your carots.


Or use seed tape.


----------



## pjd57 (23 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> You got that one.


Thought it was that , but there's a Jardine Street nearby.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2019)

It might be a short ride depending upon the fog and mist


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Feb 2019)

Got to go let the chickens out in a bit.. Feed the Dragon, the Axolotl and the cat at the son's house. 
Vets and their pets 
When they go away its like owning a small hobby farm for a few days


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Feb 2019)

We seem to be fog free.. Another mild day, but not as good as Friday.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Feb 2019)

Bedroom window is open!

This warm weather is saving me a lot of cash on gas!!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Making clothing is dying in 'white english' background, despite stuff like 'sewing bee' etc. My wife's main hobby is sewing - it's on a par with bikes - 7 machines etc... but there are very few places to get fabric. Popped to Longsight today, only 6-7 miles from home, but loads and loads of fabric. Asian families still make loads of clothes !


That is part of what I was thinking about the "Make Do and Mend" thinking by Mr Gove. First of all people have to have the skills and secondly you will need to have the shops which sell the parts required. Both of which seem to be disappearing rapidly.

Oh! My wife has recently got her sewing machine out and is making things.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Wasn't it warm - I went out before 10am, and was a little hot on the bike. 16-17c according to the car when we went out after my bike ride.. I walked round a market in a thin top !


It was still cold here until gone 2 . The low cloud / fog took a long time to clear.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2019)

Morning. I'm aching! It is mog and fisty out ! I wonder when it will clear!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2019)

Ooh! The sky is turning yellow! Perhaps it will clear soon !


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2019)

I'm having square crumpets, spread with jam, for breakfast.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Feb 2019)

We have the Grandkids (nearly 4 & nearly 8) for the next 36 hours, not sure I'm really looking forward to it, not sure I have the energy


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> We have the Grandkids (nearly 4 & nearly 8) for the next 36 hours, not sure I'm really looking forward to it, not sure I have the energy



One things for sure, you wont have any energy tomorrow  have fun


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Feb 2019)

We have run out of Bog roll. 

Fortunately this sort of emergency is why there are Xtracycles.


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have run out of Bog roll.
> 
> Fortunately this sort of emergency is why there are Xtracycles.



Do you have plenty of newspaper?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> Do you have plenty of newspaper?



I'd recommend the 'Daily Mail' for those duties.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Feb 2019)

I keep washing my hair in conditioner by mistake..


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I keep washing my hair in conditioner by mistake..


Yes I've done it ! The bottles look similar.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2019)

It's clouded over again !


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm having square crumpets, spread with jam, for breakfast.



Are you in the future, what will they think of next.
Ps, can I use the CC time machine yesterday after you?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I keep washing my hair in conditioner by mistake..



Slick.

I have the opposite problem in that having been doing a lot of swimming lately my hair is like straw. My wife has suggested one of those rubber gimp hats that swimmers seem to wear.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have run out of Bog roll.
> 
> Fortunately this sort of emergency is why there are Xtracycles.



Must very me one of those Xtracycles for contingency in a similar situation.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Feb 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Slick.
> 
> I have the opposite problem in that having been doing a lot of swimming lately my hair is like straw. My wife has suggested one of those rubber gimp hats that swimmers seem to wear.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes I've done it ! The bottles look similar.



It’s tricky!

The wife has too many to choose from

As a kid it was easy

One bar of soap for everything!


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2019)

Someone has been reading my blog. I wonder who?


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Feb 2019)

Still haven't managed to get Beautiful Daughter dressed and ready to go shopping.

Bog roll supplies dwindling.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Are you in the future, what will they think of next.
> Ps, can I use the CC time machine yesterday after you?


I usually use the jam to stick slices of cheese on the top as well, but I couldn't be bothered to get it out of the fridge tomorrow.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Feb 2019)

All animals fed. .M&S shopping done.. It's quite chilly..
Just the one egg today


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Feb 2019)

Some undesirable has hacked my website. Not a happy bunny.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> We have the Grandkids (nearly 4 & nearly 8) for the next 36 hours, not sure I'm really looking forward to it, not sure I have the energy


Just think...

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiFGnp7HX_s


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have run out of Bog roll.
> 
> Fortunately this sort of emergency is why there are Xtracycles.


How much you buying!!


----------



## Phaeton (23 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Some undesirable has hacked my website. Not a happy bunny.


I blame the sys admin


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> All animals fed. .M&S shopping done.. It's quite chilly..
> Just the one egg today
> 
> View attachment 454108



Ooh, ‘ark at you with ya la-de-da M&S shopping. I bet you have fruit in the bowl when nobody’s ill.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2019)

I’ve been for a 6 mile run, goodness me it’s warm today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Feb 2019)

@CarlP , Is Action Man's scar getting worse? looks a bit infected, I'd put him on sick parade and send him to the medics.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Feb 2019)

We have a vase somewhere


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> @CarlP , Is Action Man's scar getting worse? looks a bit infected, I'd put him on sick parade and send him to the medics.


Glad I'm not the only one who thinks that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I'd recommend the 'Daily Mail' for those duties.



Oh, _that's _what it is for, I've often wondered.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, _that's _what it is for, I've often wondered.


Financial Times is better, there's no nasty "colour run".


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> @CarlP , Is Action Man's scar getting worse? looks a bit infected, I'd put him on sick parade and send him to the medics.


I’m surprised anyone noticed, that AM photo is of my actual AM the other one was nicked from the web. You might notice that a bit of the ear is missing too, due to stone/catapult interface in the early 70’s .


----------



## Phaeton (23 Feb 2019)

What a pleasure to take grandkids to the pub for a carvery for them to sit & eat their meal without screaming shouting & running around like other kids


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2019)

Well, today has not gone to plan. We have the eldest cat in 'animal hospital'

Went out early for some bedding plants, returned before 10. The cat's been wheezy for a day or two, and sounds like she has a blocked nose breathing in. Quick call to the vets, and off to see them. They spoke to the 'hospital' and advised to send her there, so they can monitor her. She has some form of upper respiratory issue/blockage.

Once thing we did tell the vets, is our rescue has cat flu, and even though Tiggy has always been vaccinated, there could be a chance she's caught it - got to wait and see as it could very well be something more serious.

So she's in overnight and the bill is likely to be around £1k - she'll be given oxygen and antibiotics overnight, and xrays most likely tomorrow. Thank goodness for pet insurance. As she's older, we have to cover 25% of the bill - yikes.


----------



## roadrash (23 Feb 2019)

I hope all goes well for tiggy


----------



## raleighnut (23 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, _that's _what it is for, I've often wondered.


You don't think some people actually read it do you.


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> I hope all goes well for tiggy



So do we, but she's getting on a bit.


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Feb 2019)

So Wales were victorious.......l'm crying into my vin rouge , honest l am


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> So Wales were victorious.......l'm crying into my vin rouge , honest l am


It'll help it go further.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> So Wales were victorious.......l'm crying into my vin rouge , honest l am



Sacre bleu


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I blame the sys admin


I blame him too. Or at least I sit cursing myself for not choosing a better security plugin. All fixed now. The malicious code has gone the way of the dodo from my website. Usernames, passwords, security features, etc. all changed and/or upgraded. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I blame him too. Or at least I sit cursing myself for not choosing a better security plugin. All fixed now. The malicious code has gone the way of the dodo from my website. Usernames, passwords, security features, etc. all changed and/or upgraded.
> *
> Fingers crossed.*


Your new password?


----------



## mybike (23 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> We have the Grandkids from this afternoon so likely it will get dirty tomorrow, can't believe the quality for £9.99



Just so you know, I can't recall when I last washed my bike, so I'm not criticising. It does look good for that price.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Feb 2019)

Slow cooking pork sweetbreads in fruit and barbeque sauce, with a little honey. Y/S bargain made better. Also a beef pot roast on Y/S, may pair with stroganoff noodles for mine, although I'm sure Mrs. GA will have some vegetables taking a swim later, for the traditional.


----------



## mybike (23 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Making clothing is dying in 'white english' background, despite stuff like 'sewing bee' etc. My wife's main hobby is sewing - it's on a par with bikes - 7 machines etc... but there are very few places to get fabric. Popped to Longsight today, only 6-7 miles from home, but loads and loads of fabric. Asian families still make loads of clothes !



My wife sings the praises of C&H Fabrics, but it may be a bit far for you in Eastbourne.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2019)

Australian cops are a lot harsher than ours


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Australian cops are a lot harsher than ours


You lost me ....is that a coded message perhaps


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> You lost me ....is that a coded message perhaps


A reference to Ned Kelly perhaps ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2019)

Ooh! It isn't half foggy out !


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Sacre bleu



Hmm great game but i feel rough today, must have been the Pedigree...


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! It isn't half foggy out !



Quite misty here in the swamps.
Going to be glorious later


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Feb 2019)

Feeling a bit rough this morning: I had to _socialise _last night.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Feb 2019)

Brekky time.. Mmm


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Hmm great game but i feel rough today, must have been the Pedigree...


Chum ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Brekky time.. Mmm
> 
> 
> View attachment 454318


I find their normal ones are the bestest ones for me .


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2019)

mybike said:


> Just so you know, I can't recall when I last washed my bike, so I'm not criticising. It does look good for that price.


I don't wash the bike either, maybe throw a watering can full of water over it every now & again, we went out but it was quite dry so not much mud on it, very happy with the quality especially for one that fits a 29er.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I find their normal ones are the bestest ones for me .



Me too, the blueberry are a bit sickly.. 
Tho i do like the orange


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Ooh, ‘ark at you with ya la-de-da M&S shopping. I bet you have fruit in the bowl when nobody’s ill.




We do


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2019)

Disaster.


We are out of milk....


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Disaster.
> 
> 
> We are out of milk....


 !


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Disaster.
> 
> 
> We are out of milk....


We're off to Asda want some bringing?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2019)

Whilst out cycling the other day I heard the sound of lawn mowers ! It must be getting round to grass cutty time!

Does anyone know who has the CycleChat sheep ?


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> We do



And we do


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2019)

Balance in the Universe has been restored.

Milk supplies replenished and I may have bought crumpets also.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A reference to Ned Kelly perhaps ?


No-one'll "Ned Kelly" me.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2019)

No grandkids here, today so I get to lick both whisks, and fingerscoop the rest of the sponge cake mix out of the bowl... 

No sharing... It's all mine


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Disaster.
> 
> 
> We are out of milk....



In south Germany everything closes on Sunday, so we have a couple of packs of UHT in for emergencies. Beautiful Wife won't drink coffee without milk and Beautiful Wife needs coffee for domestic harmony to be maintained.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2019)

I don’t like crumpets.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> No grandkids here, today so I get to lick both whisks, and fingerscoop the rest of the sponge cake mix out of the bowl...
> 
> No sharing... It's all mine




We were just about to go out for a walk and lunch.. . 
Txt from son, are you in? We're on way... Chaos it is then


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I don’t like crumpets.



I do, though i prefer toast or hot x buns


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I don’t like crumpets.


They are admirably designed for melting and absorbing butter though.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They are admirably designed for melting and absorbing butter though.


And that right there is what I don’t like the pools of melted butter on them.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> We were just about to go out for a walk and lunch.. .
> Txt from son, are you in? We're on way... Chaos it is then


Tooooooo late


----------



## raleighnut (24 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> And that right there is what I don’t like the pools of melted butter on them.


Dinnae slather it on them then.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> I may have bought crumpets also.


We're they looking for business


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Feb 2019)

The weather here is nothing short of stunning


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Feb 2019)

I am boiling 4 eggs


----------



## mybike (24 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! It isn't half foggy out !



ain't arf.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Feb 2019)

Thornton Reservoir was a bit foggy earlier


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2019)

I've just cut the grass out the front, we're just about to head down the pub.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> We're off to Asda want some bringing?



Just a copy of the Guardian ta.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I don’t like crumpets.



You were always OK. Now I'm not sure. 



raleighnut said:


> Dinnae slather it on them then.




Butter makes it better.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Butter makes it better.


I don't like butter


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Just a copy of the Guardian ta.


Sorry I've run out of antibacterial wash so couldn't consider picking on up


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I don't like butter



Better not butter then .


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry I've run out of antibacterial wash so couldn't consider picking on up



Is that an ironic spelling mistake..??


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I don't like butter


You can grill cheese on crumpets - cheddar with a dab of mustard works fine - or don't you like any dairy produce?


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> or don't you like any dairy produce?


It's not hat I don't like them, it's them that don't like me


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2019)

Tiggy the cat is home - breathing good, on lots of anti-biotics, and other meds.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Feb 2019)

-2C windsd W 31 mph G41,barometer 29.41 yet dazzlingly sunny.
Blowing into a big winter storm to my north, just have the wind field here, though.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Feb 2019)

dave r said:


> I've just cut the grass out the front, we're just about to head down the pub.



Ours lawns are too wet to mow.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I don’t like crumpets.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Feb 2019)

How can people not like crumpets?
I think they are marvy.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Feb 2019)

Just back from Sunday lunch and my belly is fit to burst. I doubt I could even manage a wafer thin mint...


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Just back from Sunday lunch and my belly is fit to burst. I doubt I could even manage a wafer thin mint...


Try at least!


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Just back from Sunday lunch and my belly is fit to burst. I doubt I could even manage a wafer thin mint...



tis only a wafer thin mint missuere
..


----------



## roadrash (24 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Tiggy the cat is home - breathing good, on lots of anti-biotics, and other meds.



well done tiggy


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2019)

Crumpets are like eating a slice of mattress. 



Salty seadog said:


> You were always OK. Now I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fossyant said:


> Tiggy the cat is home - breathing good, on lots of anti-biotics, and other meds.



Good news about Tiggy.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Crumpets are like eating a slice of mattress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have mattress a lot?


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> You have mattress a lot?



Obviously. Crumpets are fabulous, especially with oodles of butter.


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Feb 2019)

My being fond of crumpet has been the cause of many an awkward situation in days of yore


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2019)

On


woodbutcher said:


> My being fond of crumpet has been the cause of many an awkward situation in days of yore


ooh, I say, ding dong.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2019)

Ran out of fence paint


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2019)

I went out for a ride this afternoon . This is one of the places I visited. 
"You could talk to the animals" from here!


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> On
> 
> ooh, I say, ding dong.


Yep ding dong and boom boom as well if you're in luck !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Whilst out cycling the other day I heard the sound of lawn mowers ! It must be getting round to grass cutty time!


I strimmed the grass paths around my allotment a week ago. They needed it.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Yep ding dong and boom boom as well if you're in luck !


Why bring Basil into this?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2019)

Ice scraping going on outside


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5548024, member: 9609"]Gardens full of frogs, counted about a dozen on the lawn and paths, and about 40 in the pond. Many already paired up.
When a male finds a female full of eggs, he just grips onto as tight as he can until she spawns at which point he can fertilize them
View attachment 454569
View attachment 454570
View attachment 454571
[/QUOTE]


My frogs have turned up.. Great pics, love that first one lol


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Feb 2019)

Chilly start to yet another good day..


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Chilly start to yet another good day..



It was a year ago that the beast from the east arrived


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2019)

Morning. It makes a change to wake up to a lovely clear sky. It is a bit frosty though.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2019)

Did someone win an Oscar for playing a piece of furniture ?


----------



## Phaeton (25 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It was a year ago that the beast from the east arrived


Are you sure? We came back from Cornwall on Sat 17th March & the snow chased us back all the way, nearly caught us at Birmingham but we outran it up the M1, but it came back over night around our way.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2019)

Time to wash up. 

We need domestic staff...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Feb 2019)

I’ve just put the washing on the line to dry. It’s supposed to go up to 14 degrees today. We’ll see if it dries by the end of the day.


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5548024, member: 9609"]Gardens full of frogs, counted about a dozen on the lawn and paths, and about 40 in the pond. Many already paired up. 
When a male finds a female full of eggs, he just grips onto as tight as he can until she spawns at which point he can fertilize them
View attachment 454569
View attachment 454570
View attachment 454571
[/QUOTE]
Im told they taste like chicken


----------



## alicat (25 Feb 2019)

I have the whole day to do just as I like.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Feb 2019)

alicat said:


> I have the whole day to do just as I like.


You know that's not true, there's that job you have been putting off, that you promised to do


----------



## alicat (25 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You know that's not true, there's that job you have been putting off, that you promised to do



Nope, for once I am going to waste the day just as I like.


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2019)

Lovely out. Shame I'm in work


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Are you sure? We came back from Cornwall on Sat 17th March & the snow chased us back all the way, nearly caught us at Birmingham but we outran it up the M1, but it came back over night around our way.



Just repeating what i heard on the radio earlier today



LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ve just put the washing on the line to dry. It’s supposed to go up to 14 degrees today. We’ll see if it dries by the end of the day.



We have a few more week's before the sun gets in the back garden and then our line will be up as well


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2019)

Just been to the Doc. He's signed me off for this week as well. I'm getting better but still have to recover a bit.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5548024, member: 9609"]Gardens full of frogs, counted about a dozen on the lawn and paths, and about 40 in the pond. Many already paired up. 
When a male finds a female full of eggs, he just grips onto as tight as he can until she spawns at which point he can fertilize them
View attachment 454569
View attachment 454570
View attachment 454571
[/QUOTE]
Legal to take those pictures?


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Legal to take those pictures?


Should be on a frogs porn site !


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Should be on a frogs porn site !


Ere tha gos...


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2019)

My wife says she wants to mow the lawn this afternoon !


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My wife says she wants to mow the lawn this afternoon !


Do it this morning, spoil her fun.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2019)

I mixed the butter into the icing sugar in the garden, this morning, to avoid the cloud of sugary dust covering everything in the kitchen.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2019)

alicat said:


> I have the whole day to do just as I like.



And me, I'm out on my bike.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Lovely out. Shame I'm in work



I can confirm that, it was a bit chilly when I rode out but it's warming up nicely now


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Feb 2019)

I've just had a bicycle related parcel delivered.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Im told they taste like chicken


Yes, they do, the legs anyway. Very good fried. Better than chicken.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Feb 2019)

A nice light cornmeal batter improves frog legs greatly, BTW.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Feb 2019)

I found 50p down the back of the sofa this morning.


----------



## mybike (25 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's not hat I don't like them, it's them that don't like me



You're normal and not a mutant like the rest of us?


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Do it this morning, spoil her fun.



Don't do that: it'll set a precedent for the summer.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Feb 2019)

Sat in the garden 
Beautiful sunshine
Reminds me of my holiday at Disney world 

What a wonderful day


----------



## Threevok (25 Feb 2019)

My new cycle shorts came

No need for hi viz this week - my brilliant white legs will serve that purpose


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Don't do that: it'll set a precedent for the summer.


Possibly, she may also cut it first thing _"beating him to it"._


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Possibly, she may also cut it first thing _"beating him to it"._



Woah, _psychological_, man...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Legal to take those pictures?


Are you confusing dogging with frogging?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Feb 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Im told they taste like chicken


Yes, albeit a rubbery chicken.


Gravity Aided said:


> A nice light cornmeal batter improves frog legs greatly, BTW.


Never tried frog legs in batter. I tried mine in Paris (see what I did there?!)


biggs682 said:


> We have a few more week's before the sun gets in the back garden and then our line will be up as well.


The sun dried everything except a towel.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Feb 2019)

I tried mine in Memphis.

Many more since.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2019)

When I was a sprog of about 12/13 we moved from just south of Manchester to just north of Birmingham. It wasn't like my parents could drive me up to visit friends every week, and trains were expensive.

I remember suggesting I could cycle instead and being told out of hand I'd need "lots of practice" To be fair I suspect my parents were worried about safety as well.

I just got curious to see how far it actually was, so put the route into mybikemap: 83k door to door with 130m climbing, well within my current range: in fact if things go to plan I'll be doing the equivalent of a return trip in a day later this year, albeit with less traffic and much nicer scenery.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (25 Feb 2019)

Ryan Giggs has just scored 69 on Pointless.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Feb 2019)

Bins are out ready for tomorrow


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2019)

Well it's nearly time to start pushing out some zzzzz's


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are you confusing dogging with frogging?


Do Not google that last part!!


----------



## alicat (25 Feb 2019)

It cost me £75 to get my car unlocked (don't ask me how I managed to lock it with the keys in).


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Do Not google that last part!!


----------



## slowmotion (26 Feb 2019)

I rode up to ToolStation in Acton to get a few plumbing fittings, and picked up a free instant coffee on the way out. It was hot, so I drank it in the carpark, enjoying the sun on my skin. There was no bin for the empty plastic cup, so I zipped it into my jacket pocket and rode off. A while later, on a busy road, I noticed a litter bin on the pavement up ahead and stopped quickly, unzipped the cup and disposed of it. A couple of pedestrians seemed visibly scared by my behaviour.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2019)

Probably thought it was a dead drop, and you were a secret agent.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Probably thought it was a dead drop, and you were a secret agent.


Oh bugger! I've been rumbled.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Probably thought it was a dead drop, and you were a secret agent.


Who collected though?


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Oh bugger! I've been rumbled.


We've got a team ready to do an extraction. Stand by.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> We've got a team ready to do an extraction. Stand by.


All this for just a rather nasty cup of vending machine coffee! I'm impressed that I won't be left abandoned somewhere on a busy road in Shepherds Bush. Bless you.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2019)

At CC, we're all for one, and one for all.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...A0346D3F9E05CFBEF772A0346D3F9E05CFB&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2019)

Note the manufactured gas tower at the end of the scene. Don't see those anymore.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Note the manufactured gas tower at the end of the scene. Don't see those anymore.


There was one just north of my office in Batterea, London. It was massive. It was eventually dismantled using the biggest mobile telescopic crane that I have ever seen. Here's a short clip about it. 
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XoUNMxt2n0[/media]

It was strangely sad to see it go.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Feb 2019)

Here it is. Serious telescopic hardcore crane porn starts at about 2:28.

[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeM6b1tXIuE[/media]


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Feb 2019)

Perfect day forecast again, im liking this mundane weather.. 
Cycle to work, bit of leaflet posting and some garden work, getas much of this fantastic feb as i can


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Perfect day forecast again, im liking this mundane weather..
> Cycle to work, bit of leaflet posting and some garden work, getas much of this fantastic feb as i can



Looks good outside and as @meta lon say's it's an ideal to go for a nice ride .... just a shame about work


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2019)

alicat said:


> It cost me £75 to get my car unlocked (don't ask me how I managed to lock it with the keys in).


Yes! I met somebody in a car park who had done a similar thing! She had to contact a relative to go and get her spare key from her home 7 miles away.
Modern cars can be frustrating at times !


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> We've got a team ready to do an extraction. Stand by.


Dentists ?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2019)

Another lovely clear day starting. A bit of a frost about .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2019)

I wish I could get a job with one of those "Think Tanks" . I do a lot of thinking !


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2019)

Lovely day again. Managed to salvage some of yesterday with 16 miles off road. Hardly anyone about, only 1 tiny incident where a bird or bat was chasing an insect that was lit up in my lights, then it skimmed my lid.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Feb 2019)

Bit chilly start best warm up for the long way home


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I wish I could get a job with one of those "Think Tanks" . I do a lot of thinking !


And Peggy Gordon?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> And Peggy Gordon?


Who is Peggy Gordon ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! I met somebody in a car park who had done a similar thing! She had to contact a relative to go and get her spare key from her home 7 miles away.
> Modern cars can be frustrating at times !



I know of someone who did this when visiting a prison, so she went back inside and asked what to do. The warden made an announcement that anyone who knew how to get into her type of car could get a few perks if they helped.

One lad came forward, went out to the car park, and after having the car identified to him, put a brick through the window and opened the door...

It's an apocryphal tale, but having worked with ex-convicts, entirely believable...


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I know of someone who did this when visiting a prison, so she went back inside and asked what to do. The warden made an announcement that anyone who knew how to get into her type of car could get a few perks if they helped.
> 
> One lad came forward, went out to the car park, and after having the car identified to him, put a brick through the window and opened the door...
> 
> It's am apocryphal tale, but having worked with ex-convicts, entirely believable...


Did he get the perks promised though?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did he get the perks promised though?



I have no idea: I hope so.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> And Peggy Gordon?


I get it now ! Just googled it !


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2019)

Table day today


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I get it now ! Just googled it !


Just don't do the other thing mentioned.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Table day today


Chair day tomorrow?


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Feb 2019)

Well apart from looking for the leak in the pond to no avail, it's just glorious out in the garden, daffodils are giving it some..


----------



## Phaeton (26 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Well apart from looking for the leak in the pond to no avail,


Isn't it where the water is going?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Chair day tomorrow?



No they turned up as well today


----------



## Phaeton (26 Feb 2019)

Not impressed where's the sun!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Not impressed where's the sun!


It's here


----------



## Phaeton (26 Feb 2019)

Give it back you rotter


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQUlA8Hcv4s


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2019)

I’m baking a cake.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Not impressed where's the sun!



We've got it.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2019)

I went through a McDonald's drive through today. 




Then came home and had sardines on toast, washed down with lemon tea.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Feb 2019)

so bored, I want to go out & ride


----------



## Threevok (26 Feb 2019)

Bad News : Been turned down for voluntary redundancy

Good News : Annoying twonk next to me has been accepted


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2019)

I am mildly addicted to cherry tomatoes. 

Beautiful Wife bought a pack and I keep eating one when I go past.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am mildly addicted to cherry tomatoes.
> 
> Beautiful Wife bought a pack and I keep eating one when I go past.


Ex-Smoker?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Ex-Smoker?



No, just a closet tomato addict.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, just a closet tomato addict.


Thought they were cherry tomato's, not closet.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, just a closet tomato addict.


The reason I asked is that Tomatoes along with Peppers, Chillies and Potatoes contain Nicotine (same genus of plant)


----------



## mudsticks (26 Feb 2019)

Mowed half of the top of the hill today.

Reducing brambles to mulch, in the sunshine is fun. 

Don't worry, plenty more left for habitat, just needed to stop them taking over altogether.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thought they were cherry tomato's, not closet.



Sigh.

As I wrote that I was thinking "I just know @classic33 will make something of this..."


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> The reason I asked is that Tomatoes along with Peppers, Chillies and Potatoes contain Nicotine (same genus of plant)



I didn't know that. 

I am one of two staffers at work who don't smoke (of about 12), and pretty well all our clients smoke too: the only person that smokes more heavily than a former addict is a social worker, it seems.


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2019)

The bbq is on, in February


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> Bad News : Been turned down for voluntary redundancy
> 
> Good News : Annoying twonk next to me has been accepted



Serves you right for doing such a good job.


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2019)

Love my little cheap cast iron BBQ. We've had it years and its the one I always get out. The big one hasn't been used in a very long time. Possibly the best bargain ever. Just doesn't fall to bits, nor needs much cleaning.


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2019)

In other exciting news, the Inland Revenue sent me a grand total of £202 for tax relief on my prof. membership fees. Paid it in via my phone app and scanned the cheque. Whoop.

Shame my 2019 fees are £280


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sigh.
> 
> As I wrote that I was thinking "I just know @classic33 will make something of this..."


Can't make anything, you're eating them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Love my little cheap cast iron BBQ. We've had it years and its the one I always get out. The big one hasn't been used in a very long time. Possibly the best bargain ever. Just doesn't fall to bits, nor needs much cleaning.
> View attachment 454844


I think my propane is still frozen.


----------



## colly (26 Feb 2019)

My energy supplier (Together Energy) are really on the ball. The last bill I can see on the account is October last year. Only 4 months out of date. It's not for the want of me sending in readings, I do it about every month. It also isn't for the want of me pressing them to update things. 
Three phone calls and umpteen e mails. I mail them every day or two just to be a f****** nusiance. Next week is the latest prediction. Based on the accuracy of previous predictions they probably have a contract with Mystic Meg.

They are cheaper than the last lot by quite a margin but I'm guessing it's because they only have two employees and work out of a garden shed.


----------



## Threevok (26 Feb 2019)

After last night's power cut in the village, it appears that my electricity meter has stopped working.

I've contacted my energy provider, but they aim to get back to me within the next 5 days.

Until then, if anyone wants their phones, tablets, lights etc charged for free, feel free to pop round.

I'll pop the kettle on (electric of course)


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> Bad News : Been turned down for voluntary redundancy
> 
> Good News : Annoying twonk next to me has been accepted





Tenacious Sloth said:


> Serves you right for doing such a good job.



I did wonder if that was the Boss's plan all along (assuming he shares @Threevok's opinion of his colleague)


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Can't make anything, you're eating them.



You're on form tonight.


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2019)

Threevok said:


> After last night's power cut in the village, it appears that my electricity meter has stopped working.
> 
> I've contacted my energy provider, but they aim to get back to me within the next 5 days.
> 
> ...



Can you run my wife's hot tub off it... It's costing a huge amount of cash a month to run...


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2019)

Time for some early am miles


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> The bbq is on, in February
> View attachment 454835




Ahh now that explains the fire on Saddleworth Moore...


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2019)

This may be the last of this wonderful weather.. I'll have cycled 80 miles in 4 days after today. Normally id struggle to do that in all of Feb, and walked 50 miles,and i put a pound on


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2019)

@meta lon well done re the miles and bad luck re the pound . 



biggs682 said:


> Time for some early am miles



What a cracking morning , chilly , dry quiet roads , frosty verges , and all under a clear sky only 16 miles but that's enough .


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @meta lon well done re the miles and bad luck re the pound .
> 
> 
> 
> What a cracking morning , chilly , dry quiet roads , frosty verges , and all under a clear sky only 16 miles but that's enough .




Currently arguing with my conscience: I really want to go for a ride but it feels so self-indulgent when there are things to do...


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently arguing with my conscience: I really want to go for a ride but it feels so self-indulgent when there are things to do...



It's one reason why I go out early


----------



## Lavender Rose (27 Feb 2019)

Standard Wednesday Chaos shift at work (6:15-14:15)....it is seriously the worst day of week...why they schedule all the activities on Monday, Wednesday, Friday at almost the same time is beyond me....never mind...makes for a quicker day! 

Then home to do some yoga and then pick bf up from work for cuddles, swimming and a sleepover


----------



## raleighnut (27 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> This may be the last of this wonderful weather.. I'll have cycled 80 miles in 4 days after today. Normally id struggle to do that in all of Feb, and walked 50 miles,and i put a pound on


Muscle weighs more than fat, well so I've heard.


----------



## Lavender Rose (27 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> This may be the last of this wonderful weather.. I'll have cycled 80 miles in 4 days after today. Normally id struggle to do that in all of Feb, and walked 50 miles,and i put a pound on



No doubt you may have eaten a little more than usual? Plus....that 1lb could be got rid of by pooping


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Muscle weighs more than fat, well so I've heard.




LOL, some people just won't forget a little mistake, I feel like Pedro the House builder


----------



## mudsticks (27 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, just a closet tomato addict.


Don't be ashamed of your tomato addiction - wear that badge* with pride - and scoff em down..

(* slight commercial bias, must be admitted here - being a tomato grower)


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's one reason why I go out early


Is that before your brain is fully aware of what's happening ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2019)

Morning! It is a lovely sunny frosty morning. I had to rush out early to have a fasting blood test . I can now relax, the recycling is out and I can have a  with milk and sugar.
I wish I had my camera when I went to the doctor's as the sun was just rising and was illuminating the mist in the river valley .


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Don't be ashamed of your tomato addiction - wear that badge* with pride - and scoff em down..
> 
> (* slight commercial bias, must be admitted here - being a tomato grower)



We grew a load last year, can't remember the name, like a cherry but yellow, nicer than grapes.. They were very addictive


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is that before your brain is fully aware of what's happening ?



Not sure that ever happens


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2019)

It is a beautiful fresh start.. Pond frozen but the water level has stayed the same, leak hunting again today, its a small hole, maybe a Heron stab!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2019)

I don't know whether others have good and bad beverages mornings. Sometimes the tea I start the day with tastes ordinary, sometimes it's excellent. The same thing happens with coffee, and the difference does not seem to be related to, say, thirst or fatigue. What I am wondering is whether the first coffee of the morning will be great or okayish. I'll report back.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Feb 2019)

A bit nippy here again this morning, the sun is so low that it is blinding, really struggling to see.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> It is a beautiful fresh start.. Pond frozen but the water level has stayed the same, leak hunting again today, its a small hole, maybe a Heron stab!


Are you sure It's not just evaporation ?
Ours had dropped quite a bit and topped i up with 6 watering cans .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> This may be the last of this wonderful weather.. I'll have cycled 80 miles in 4 days after today. Normally id struggle to do that in all of Feb, and walked 50 miles,and i put a pound on


A pound up and down is nothing, it's normal weight variation for me. Also, there's no instant gratification in weight loss. If you want instant gratification, there's a bar of chocolate for that....


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I wish I had my camera when I went to the doctor's as the sun was just rising and was illuminating the mist in the river valley .



You mean to say that you have a phone with no camera ????


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is that before your brain is fully aware of what's happening ?



Must admit I don't always remember the first couple of miles


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2019)

Coffee gets a 7/10 rating this morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A pound up and down is nothing, it's normal weight variation for me. Also, there's no instant gratification in weight loss. If you want instant gratification, there's a bar of chocolate for that....





Me and my good lady weigh every Tuesday night at 10pm.
I'm helping her to loose a little, but I'm only wanting to stay around 12 stone.
And I've been eating well, cold and a lot of exercise.. She doesn't get as much being office based.
I'm lucky with weight, stay pretty constant


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Are you sure It's not just evaporation ?
> Ours had dropped quite a bit and topped i up with 6 watering cans .



No i wish it was, if I fill it it loses about an inch over night.
We had a Heron a while back.

I've been monitoring the depth for a few days, it's static atm.. And at it's lowest since I made it.
Leak is in the top tier.. So hoping I can find it.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> You mean to say that you have a phone with no camera ????


I don't have a phobile mone ! I found them very frustrating and when I wanted to use them the battery would be flat !


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Are you sure It's not just evaporation ?
> Ours had dropped quite a bit and *topped i up with 6 watering cans .*


Why not water?


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> You mean to say that you have a phone with no camera ????


15 of them.


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Ahh now that explains the fire on Saddleworth Moore...



Shush - we're about 10 miles away !


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> We grew a load last year, can't remember the name, like a cherry but yellow, nicer than grapes.. They were very addictive


Sungold, perhaps?


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2019)

I have a colleagues 'official' retirement doo this afternoon - in work time - yey (the one where work gives you a few quid to spend on a little 'drinky poos' - but it must be spent through work's catering that overcharge massively for a bottle of wine) - I've taken the train in so I can have a vino. As my wife has also 'trained it' we may just have to go for another drinky poo after work (I have a 'discounted' bar tab voucher that HAS to be used this week).

His 'main doo' is this Friday, where we are out for food and beers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> I have a colleagues 'official' retirement doo this afternoon - in work time - yey (the one where work gives you a few quid to spend on a little 'drinky poos' - but it must be spent through work's catering that overcharge massively for a bottle of wine) - I've taken the train in so I can have a vino. As my wife has also 'trained it' we may just have to go for another drinky poo after work (I have a 'discounted' bar tab voucher that HAS to be used this week).
> 
> His 'main doo' is this Friday, where we are out for food and beers.


Find myself going to more of those nowadays.


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Find myself going to more of those nowadays.



It's my second in a year. Both colleagues doing same job as me, but have packed it in a year or two early as they have had 'enough' - don't blame them. Only another 18 years for me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> You mean to say that you have a phone with no camera ????



There are phones with cameras?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There are phones with cameras?


Yes, but I'd still rather use a camera, myself. Horses for courses. My camera doesn't make calls and send messages, and I only use my phone camera for visual note taking.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2019)

Beautiful Wife has arrived with the news she's passed her 'B1' German language test, which is considered the basic level to live and work in Germany. As she's Japanese this is the third language she can speak fluently.

Tomorrow she starts her B2.


----------



## Lavender Rose (27 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Wife has arrived with the news she's passed her 'B1' German language test, which is considered the basic level to live and work in Germany. As she's Japanese this is the third language she can speak fluently.
> 
> Tomorrow she starts her B2.



That's a definite cause for celebration


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> That's a definite cause for celebration



I indeed it is, excellent news


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2019)

Gave up looking for a leak in the pond.. 
I think the fish are drinking it!!


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

Did the  earth move for anyone in the early hours?


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There are phones with cameras?


Ericsson R310s, R320 & R250s Pro.


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2019)

Just been to my colleague's leaving doo. May have had a few beers.

Poor call when the boss phones up the retiree and asks him what to say. We've only been here as a team for 11 years....


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did the  earth move for anyone in the early hours?


My wife was digging in the garden this afternoon .


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There are phones with cameras?





classic33 said:


> Ericsson R310s, R320 & R250s Pro.



Well, gosh. 

What will they think of next?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, gosh.
> 
> What will they think of next?


Ones where you can speak to one another !


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> I have a colleagues 'official' retirement doo this afternoon - in work time - yey (the one where work gives you a few quid to spend on a little 'drinky poos' - but it must be spent through work's catering that overcharge massively for a bottle of wine) - I've taken the train in so I can have a vino. As my wife has also 'trained it' we may just have to go for another drinky poo after work (I have a 'discounted' bar tab voucher that HAS to be used this week).
> 
> His 'main doo' is this Friday, where we are out for food and beers.



It was my boss's 'do' last year, the FD plied me with bolly so I was sloshed all afternoon


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, gosh.
> 
> What will they think of next?


Phones which don't have "apps".


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My wife was digging in the garden this afternoon .


I did say early hours.

You're still posting, so no evidence being disposed off.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2019)

I had a couple of twinges from my teeth yesterday, and was able to get in to the dentist mid-morning, so I could both have 2 cavities filled.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2019)

First ride wearing sunblock today


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5550834, member: 9609"]Cut the grass today - have never cut it before April in the past, some seriously weird weather[/QUOTE]
-2C here, just right for clearing the yard of dog shite. Not so cold as it's frozen to the ground, not so warm as it's smelly, or disintegrating. I may cut my yard in May, this year, at the rate we are going. At least no big snowfalls, but they think the temperature over the weekend may be -8C Sunday and Monday for a high temperature. And I had 55mph winds around here the other day, as a winter storm went by to our north. I saw a pear tree down by McDonalds this afternoon which was snapped off just above the roots.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 455073
> 
> First ride wearing sunblock today


Only SPF20? At your latitude?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2019)

Of course around here, instead of wearing sun protection, I'm still wearing an ushanka. (or Cossack Hat for more formal.)


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Only SPF20? At your latitude?


SPF25 was recommended twenty-five years ago.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> SPF25 was recommended twenty-five years ago.


They tell the fairer skinned folk around here to wear SPF 30, of course it's all gauged to the amount of time the protection is given. So a higher SPF, or more applications, if you would be out longer. I sometimes wear SPF 30 when I'm going to be at work, where I'm in the sun all day driving, but I'm darker than most. I'd use higher SPF if I were at higher altitude as well, but I'm only at about 750-1000 feet. But I recommend SPF 50 to the new boots at work.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> They tell the fairer skinned folk around here to wear SPF 30, of course it's all gauged to the amount of time the protection is given. So a higher SPF, or more applications, if you would be out longer. I sometimes wear SPF 30 when I'm going to be at work, where I'm in the sun all day driving, but I'm darker than most. I'd use higher SPF if I were at higher altitude as well, but I'm only at about 750-1000 feet. But I recommend SPF 50 to the new boots at work.


Whatever happened to Suntan Oil, I think Ambre Solaire had a protection factor of about 1.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Only SPF20? At your latitude?


Works for me..


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2019)

All that matters, then.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Feb 2019)

_I gotta feeling...…
Tonight's gonna be a good night



…_

It's chicken stock time once again at Schloss Slowmotion.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had a couple of twinges from my teeth yesterday, and was able to get in to the dentist mid-morning, so I could both have 2 cavities filled.


I would have wanted to say "I feel your pain".....

…..but decided not to.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2019)

Well it's Thursday already and today is black bin day here .

And meant to be a no sun day as well


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> SPF25 was recommended twenty-five years ago.


Must be past it's sell by date now !


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Feb 2019)

Yes...I had plans to do a duathlon session after work around 3pm - but checked the forecast and it says 67% chance of rain from 2pm.....so I might just swim at work instead....


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Feb 2019)

I have completed all
The chores 

I am Left with the oven to clean


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Feb 2019)

After spending about 2 hrs fitting a dropper post to the new bike last night, the hardest one yet with routing in the frame, my back is not happy.. Seat is great tho..
Rain today for this afternoon... And the next few day's, if only this lovely spell of warm weather could last a year


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> After spending about 2 hrs fitting a dropper post to the new bike last night, the hardest one yet with routing in the frame, my back is not happy.. Seat is great tho..
> Rain today for this afternoon... And the next few day's, if only this lovely spell of warm weather could last a year


I think it would lead to a hosepipe ban !


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think it would lead to a hosepipe ban !



Ok rain between 2-4 am only


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2019)

Schrodie has decided to curl up on my lap and have a nap . I may be pinned down for some time !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2019)

An " Are we there ? " Moment yesterday when my legs ran out of juice. I had to get off and walk up the hill out of Long Dean towards Castle Combe.
My friend and I stopped off to catch a few rays and down a couple of halves diluted with lemonade. 16.5 miles.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Must be past it's sell by date now !


Nah, you just need stronger stuff.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I have completed all
> The chores
> 
> I am Left with the oven to clean


What chores!!

Hint: Try saying it faster than usual.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Feb 2019)

Oven door done
Looks brand new!


----------



## Phaeton (28 Feb 2019)

Still bored


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Oven door done
> Looks brand new!


And the rest of the oven?


----------



## Phaeton (28 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> And the rest of the oven?


He doesn't have a rest of the oven, it's only a door, it's only for show


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I have completed all
> The chores
> 
> I am Left with the oven to clean





classic33 said:


> What chores!!.



No worries: Kevin did them.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Feb 2019)

I don’t think I will clean the oven again myself
It has saved 50 quid but what a messy job

No doubt next year I will have forgotten that and will be guided by the mantra of the Yorkshire man..

How much?

I willl do it myself!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> He doesn't have a rest of the oven, it's only a door, it's only for show


If I had my way I would never cook and just have take away!


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I don’t think I will clean the oven again myself
> It has saved 50 quid but what a messy job
> 
> No doubt next year I will have forgotten that and will be* guided by the mantra of the Yorkshire man..*
> ...


I never said anything, before you started.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Feb 2019)

The day before yesterday I caught a cold.

Yesterday I had a cold.

Today I have a cold which is clearing up.

They never last long.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Feb 2019)

Mission accomplished 
4 hours
Few bits in dishwasher but overall it looks great

But like cycling to work

Not keen but the end result is worth it

People who do this for a living have my upmost respect


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Feb 2019)

I had one ginger nut bisculeft as well

Winner!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Feb 2019)

That’s the oven done
Freezer defrosted
Garage tidied up
Car washed
Washing done
Housework all complete

Just dinner for tonight 

Been a busy week, I need another week off!


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Feb 2019)

meta lon said:


> Ok rain between 2-4 am only



Except Fridays.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Feb 2019)

Feels like my leg is on the verge of cramping. Did first roller session last night. Legs perhaps not used to very high cadence. Trouble is, my back is so sore, I can't sit to stretch it out.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Feb 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Except Fridays.


raining here now


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> raining here now


It's Thursday!


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I had one ginger nut bisculeft as well
> 
> Winner!


Eaten as you posted, I take it.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (28 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> Eaten as you posted, I take it.


Maybe slightly before!


----------



## Katherine (28 Feb 2019)

I made gingerbread men with 28 Reception children this morning - they didn't run away but the teacher has an app to make it look as though they have run through the school.
We made 4 batches in groups of 7 children.
I remembered how sticky the mixture got last year from lots of warm little hands so I let them stir it a few times each, with a spoon, then I finished the rubbing in etc, and squeezed it into a ball ready for the rolling out which was much more successful.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Feb 2019)

Just heard a small person crying outside, thought it may be mine.

Checked. It's someone else's and there were adults present. This triggered the automatic "Not my problem" parent response.


----------



## postman (28 Feb 2019)

Postman is back.He has been back to 1960.The village of Hunmanby near Filey East Yorkshire.Four wonderful restful days with old pal Ernie 91 years young we worked together 1972 -83.Hunmanby has no people walking around with mobile phones glued to their ears,and people talk to each other in the street, pub or local shops.How is that for an idea.Got some belting photos will put them up later.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> I made gingerbread men with 28 Reception children this morning - they didn't run away but the teacher has an app to make it look as though they have run through the school.
> We made 4 batches in groups of 7 children.
> I remembered how sticky the mixture got last year from lots of warm little hands so I let them stir it a few times each, with a spoon, then I finished the rubbing in etc, and squeezed it into a ball ready for the rolling out which was much more successful.


My daughter is planning on making gingerbread men for her Brownie’s baking badge. She wants to make one for every girl. I think there are 40 in the troop


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My daughter is planning on making gingerbread men for her Brownie’s baking badge. She wants to make one for every girl. I think there are 40 in the troop



Get a _really small_ cutter...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Get a _really small_ cutter...


Now that’s a damn fine idea... Nibbles rather than biscuits... mmm...


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Feb 2019)

Phaeton said:


> raining here now



I'm at work and it's not a Friday night ride = I don't care...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Feb 2019)

Youngest son just threw up, violently.

Long night ahead...


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Get a _really small_ cutter...


EUR-Lex - 32017R2158 - EN - EUR-Lex & Regulation (EU) 2016/1011 of the European Parliament have that covered.

They are also not to be called Gingerbread Men North of the Border. Scottish Parliament outlawed that term last year.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Feb 2019)

Gingerbread persons?


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2019)

Piddled again. All day management meeting, went out on beers with one of my bosses (i have a few) after meeting. Anyway, good night, talked shop mainly...


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Gingerbread persons?


How'd you guess?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Feb 2019)

It rained here today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Feb 2019)

It rained here today.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> It rained here today.


Twice!


----------



## Phaeton (28 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Gingerbread persons?


Can you use the term Ginger when referring to a person?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2019)

Too much Chinese time for a Rennie


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Can you use the term Ginger when referring to a person?




There's a very funny short you tube vid, Ricky Gervais, being called a paedo by a ginger kid. Very NOT worksafe..


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Mar 2019)

Half day, half day, half day, i seem to have a grin on my face...

Tiny bit of rain..
I'm on a half day today
Half day friday should be made law..


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Youngest son just threw up, violently.
> 
> Long night ahead...



How is he this morning ?



meta lon said:


> Half day, half day, half day, i seem to have a grin on my face...
> 
> Tiny bit of rain..
> I'm on a half day today
> Half day friday should be made law..



Enjoy


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> How is he this morning ?



Somewhat better, thanks for asking, although he threw up in the night. He's very happy he can finally keep water down and has gone back to sleep.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Somewhat better, thanks for asking, although he threw up in the night. He's very happy he can finally keep water down and has gone back to sleep.



It always amazes me how kids can be so resiliant (sorry for the spelling)


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2019)

They do bounce back don't they, although I was advised not to physically try it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It always amazes me how kids can be so resiliant (sorry for the spelling)



Indeed. It's also interesting that he's currently going through a fairly demanding phase as he sorts out his own emotional teenage angst, but as soon as he's ill, he's himself again, much more gentle and polite. He even apologised for the mess last night, bless him.


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2019)

Tiggy is fine after last weeks breathing difficulties. Vet said you'd not know she had been poorly.

Off out again tonight. This time is my colleagues retirement do for his close friends. Off to Rosso in Manchester.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Mar 2019)

It's a tad grey and misty in Penrith this morning.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Mar 2019)

Put mirror up for daughter


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2019)

A late breakfast of two, yes, TWO hot cross buns. 

Oh yes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2019)

Every time I turn my computer on it defaults to a QWERTY keyboard instead of a German one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Can you use the term Ginger when referring to a person?


I dunno, I've been referring to Mrs. GA that way for about Thirty plus years.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> How'd you guess?


It _is_ Scotland, after all.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I dunno, I've been referring to Mrs. GA that way for about Thirty plus years.


Yeah but we iz old fartz & will git into trubblez wiv deez PC peeps innit


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2019)

Hez trubblz widdat,da edit buttn not so good as used ta bee.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Hez trubblz widdat,da edit buttn not so good as used ta bee.



Lol!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Mar 2019)

Walked to waitrose to collect our new roasting tin 

After the oven was cleaned I threw out the old one


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Walked to waitrose to collect our new roasting tin


Don't buy any Coleslaw


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Don't buy any Coleslaw


Why not....


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Why not....


You posted just as there was an item on R4 You & Yours about a guy who bought some Coleslaw there & when he opened it there was a white used plaster in it.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You posted just as there was an item on R4 You & Yours about a guy who bought some Coleslaw there & when he opened it there was a white used plaster in it.




As long as they didn’t charge extra!


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Walked to waitrose to collect our new roasting tin
> *
> After the oven was cleaned I threw out the old one*


You cleaned it, then threw it out?

Bet you polish the tins before putting them out for the binmen.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2019)

Mad laundry day: trying to get the smell out of all the bedsheets.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> It _is_ Scotland, after all.



There's a cultural reference I'm missing here...


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2019)

Well just been home for lunch and got told that we no longer have home made curry for tea as we are having something else that was un disclosed , so sounds like i will have a surprise for tea


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (1 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You cleaned it, then threw it out?
> 
> Bet you polish the tins before putting them out for the binmen.



Only the unused ones!


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well just been home for lunch and got told that we no longer have home made curry for tea as we are having something else that was un disclosed , so sounds like i will have a surprise for tea


"Chicken Ding"


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> A late breakfast of two, yes, TWO hot cross buns.
> 
> Oh yes.


Oi! I thought this was supposed to be the Mundane-news thread? That's bordering on exciting!


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Oi! I thought this was supposed to be the Mundane-news thread? That's bordering on exciting!


My bad. Um. Someone sent me a cd today in the post.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> My bad. Um. Someone sent me a cd today in the post.


Just a random one? how bizarre


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> My bad. Um. Someone sent me a cd today in the post.


That's better. We all make misteaks.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Just a random one? how bizarre


No not random, but to tell you more would be considered to be quite interesting, and as I already fallen off the mundane wagon it’s probably best not to push my luck.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2019)

Is it round?


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Is it round?


It’s flat. Like Earth.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Mar 2019)

I have a grump on today


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I have a grump on today


4 more days & you can get a badge, I have a big collection


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 4 more days & you can get a badge, I have a big collection



Since I left the house this morning, mums have been shouting and swearing at their kids, endless morons on the road, everyone seems bad tempered and ignorant. The car is now in the garage and I am not setting foot outside again for the rest of the day.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Mar 2019)

Added two more raised beds to the allotment today. Four more to go, but got to burn the dead wood first from the fruit cage cut-back. Then I'll have 32 raised beds, a fruit cage and two greenhouses ready for food production.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Mar 2019)

I'm signing up for a new flat next Friday but it's not in Deptford. Will I have to change my name?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2019)

It is just over fourteen months since we replaced our washing machine. 

We replaced it with _another_ washing machine.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm signing up for a new flat next Friday but it's not in Deptford. Will I have to change my name?



"The CC member formerly known as deptfordmarmoset" Doesn't really work, does it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> "The CC member formerly known as deptfordmarmoset" Doesn't really work, does it?


No, not really. Anyhow, the Dartford warbler seems to have got away without changing its name and the Camberwell Beauty is no longer found in the UK, let alone Camberwell.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It is just over fourteen months since we replaced our washing machine.
> 
> We replaced it with _another_ washing machine.


What else?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> What else?



I don't know, but from experience you can get confused if I don't make it clear.


----------



## colly (1 Mar 2019)

I had peas with my dinner this evening. I could have had _mushy_ peas instead of or as well as, but I didn't. 

I think I made the correct choice.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't know, but from experience you can get confused if I didn't make it clear.


Well you could have gone manual I suppose.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> I had peas with my dinner this evening. I could have had _mushy_ peas instead of or as well as, but I didn't.
> 
> I think I made the correct choice.



I stand in solidarity with you in your legume preference.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2019)

I just had another hot cross bun, I like hot cross buns.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I stand in solidarity with you in your legume preference.


We're proper posh round here, we've seats. No need to stand.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> I had peas with my dinner this evening. I could have had _mushy_ peas instead of or as well as, but I didn't.
> 
> I think I made the correct choice.



Depends what the dinner was really. 
And why were you having your dinner so late? It's tea in the evening normally.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I just had another hot cross bun, I like hot cross buns.



Easy tiger, don't get carried away.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> We're proper posh round here, we've seats. No need to stand.



Even in _Yorkshire_? Gosh, things have moved on since I emigrated.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Easy tiger, don't get carried away.


I’m a bit of a rascal at times.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm signing up for a new flat next Friday but it's not in Deptford. Will I have to change my name?



Check the forum rulz. Maybe put it to a members vote, it could be decided by the will of the people. #Marmy McMarmyface anyone?


----------



## colly (1 Mar 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Depends what the dinner was really.
> And why were you having your dinner so late? It's tea in the evening normally.



My southern roots showing I'm afraid. The order of the day is: Breafast, elevenses, lunch, afternoon tea, (or tiffin if you must), dinner, supper.


----------



## colly (1 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I stand in solidarity with you in your legume preference.



I thank you. Knowing someone has my back is comforting.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2019)

Roll on 9pm there's JD in the house


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> I thank you. Knowing someone has my back is comforting.


He'd have your arm if he could!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> I thank you. Knowing someone has my back is comforting.



There for you Bro.

'There' being about 500k away, but... you know...


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Even in _Yorkshire_? Gosh, things have moved on since I emigrated.


We even export them to Germany. You may even sit on a chair made in Yorkshur!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I stand in solidarity with you in your legume preference.


I cannot have peas at all, or liverwurst. Gout, hereditary ailment in my family, from my father's side.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2019)

Marin miles ahead see you all later please behave


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> My southern roots showing I'm afraid. The order of the day is: Breakfast, elevenses, lunch, afternoon tea, dinner, supper.


Not just the order of the day in the south, but further north too! Although, I don't tend to bother with elevenses or afternoon tea (except on Sundays, occasionally).


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Even in _Yorkshire_? Gosh, things have moved on since I emigrated.




You wouldn't believe it


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2019)

Morning . It is grey out with a tinge of blue to it . 
We are now on our second . I'm sorry I haven't made you any . It was hard enough trying to explain to a Schrodie that I couldn't carry him, a tablet and two hot drinks all at the same time .


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Mar 2019)

Well its take mummy dearest out for lunch today.. Day all depends on whether she's happy or miserable.

Weather is looking a bit dull and threatening so no sunshine, miserable it is then... 
Going to take her to Elton garden centre which does nice light lunch type things.
I'll get her a cactus to cheer her up


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2019)

I have been roped into given a short / minute talk about my reconstruction illustration work I did for the local museum many years ago. It is for the Friends of the Museum peeps so hopefully it won't be too many peeps! I'm not saying that the museum doesn't have many friends!
My wife has just informed me that it is open to the public ! 
I've now got to dig out my old artwork and think of what I'm going to say !


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Mar 2019)

Just watching the rocket launch, always a good few mins watch.


----------



## colly (2 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Just watching the rocket launch, always a good few mins watch.


Link?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have been roped into given a short / minute talk about my reconstruction illustration work I did for the local museum many years ago. It is for the Friends of the Museum peeps so hopefully it won't be too many peeps! I'm not saying that the museum doesn't have many friends!
> My wife has just informed me that it is open to the public !
> I've now got to dig out my old artwork and think of what I'm going to say !



Tell us how it goes.

And tell us more about what you did too, it sounds interesting.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> Link?



Bbc and any news channels..


----------



## colly (2 Mar 2019)

They did it...beautifully!


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have been roped into given a short / minute talk about my reconstruction illustration work I did for the local museum many years ago. It is for the Friends of the Museum peeps so hopefully it won't be too many peeps! I'm not saying that the museum doesn't have many friends!
> My wife has just informed me that it is open to the public !
> I've now got to dig out my old artwork and think of what I'm going to say !



I wouldn't be able to do a talk even about paving a drive.. I just cant. 
Good luck


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> You wouldn't believe it



I bl@@dy would .

Well I am back did you all behave ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I bl@@dy would .
> 
> Well I am back did you all behave ?



Sort of...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Mar 2019)

Where we live we are getting a new chip shop

Apparently they fry in beef dripping

Finally my life in the south will be complete!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2019)

As a special treat, to myself, I'm going to buy a new roll of insulating tape. 

What colour, though? Hmmmm...


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> As a special treat, to myself, I'm going to buy a new roll of insulating tape.
> 
> What colour, though? Hmmmm...


Green & Yellow?


----------



## Phaeton (2 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Apparently they fry in beef dripping


Our local does, I can't eat them


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Green & Yellow?


Bit Earthy.. 

I'm partial to black, actually.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I bl@@dy would .
> 
> Well I am back did you all behave ?


 No !


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> No !


_"...Son, It's time to stop rambling, there's work to be done...."_


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I bl@@dy would .
> 
> Well I am back did you all behave ?



Of course we did. Except @classic33. He made the mess. We told him not to...


----------



## roadrash (2 Mar 2019)

He said he was going to blame us


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Mar 2019)

Can't decide what to have for lunch. In York as well. Roast beef and pint of Timothy Taylor could be on the cards.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tell us how it goes.
> 
> And tell us more about what you did too, it sounds interesting.


How can I make it mundane? I studied Archaeological Illustration having to learn how to draw finds and things, but my preferred field was reconstruction drawing, basically drawing what ain't there with the experts advice according to what the current way of thinking was at the time. Part of the course was illustration which was a bit bizarre and may explain my strange sense of humour. 
Right back to the reconstruction drawing! One of the projects I was asked to do by a client was to do 2 black and white drawings of a view from a photograph, but as it would have appeared 8,000 and 12,00 years ago. Fine !  One picture was just after the Ice Age and the other was 4,000 years later when the climate would have warmed up and plants and animals would have increased. In both pictures I had to try to include what evidence they had found !
It all seemed very straightforward! I was given a list of things and features describing what it would look like. I would also consult with the client on how they saw things which would include rough sketches so that I could narrow down what they were aiming for . 
Scots Pine, Red Deer, Dwarf Willow ! The first two I had an Idea of but not the third! Apparently it grows to a height of 2:inches ! How do I include that in a landscape picture !
The first picture from 12,000 BP would look more bleak and barren with a lot of gravel in the river, which would have consisted of many rivulets with small gravel islands. The other thing would be that the perspective would have altered as silt would have built up over the years, something like 8 feet. So I had to lower my eye level to give that impression .
The second picture would be similar to present day with more vegetation , trees, Oak, Willow , Deer, Wild Boar, with a single river flowing through it , but the ground level would have risen by 4 feet .
So to produce an illustration requires a lot of research ,sketches and a lot of consultation with clients in order to produce the final illustration.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> How can I make it mundane?


You failed


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You failed


Doh !


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Roast beef and pint of Timothy Taylor could be on the cards.




If it were me i would get the roast beef on a plate the gravy won't finish up on the floor and a pint glass for the beer.very bad manners slurping like from a saucer.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Our local does, I can't eat them



Why, are you a vegetarian?

If you are then you don't deserve them......

....and don't tell me you're left handed too, left handed vegetarians shouldn't be allowed to vote.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Mar 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Why, are you a vegetarian?


Nope, I have Laryngopharyngeal Reflux (LPR) & found this os one of the things that aggravates it, so I avoid unfortunately.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Mar 2019)




----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__usCeX6vWQ


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Nope, I have Laryngopharyngeal Reflux (LPR) & found this os one of the things that aggravates it, so I avoid unfortunately.



Bummer.


----------



## Milzy (2 Mar 2019)

Fenwicks lube smells strange & it’s green & glittery. It’s silent running. You won’t find a better chain lube.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2019)

I will continue in my use of chain saw oil. It's more mundane.


----------



## Milzy (2 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I will continue in my use of chain saw oil. It's more mundane.


Eeerrrrrrr yack!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2019)

For the sort of performance I require, it gets the job done, and the chain does well with it. $2 the quart. Loggers Choice, or some such. Works in my chainsaw, too.
Hi Tac!


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Mar 2019)

Mummy dearest had a lovely lunch and behaved very well. 

Mulberry cafe at Bosworths garden centre Elton between Peterborough and Oundle thoroughly recommended

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...lton_Peterborough_Cambridgeshire_England.html


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> For the sort of performance I require, it gets the job done, and the chain does well with it. $2 the quart. Loggers Choice, or some such. Works in my chainsaw, too.*
> Hi Tac!*


As good as blu tack?


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2019)

Reynard is back in the house 

Whether that's a good thing or not, I don't know


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> How can I make it mundane? I studied Archaeological Illustration having to learn how to draw finds and things, but my preferred field was reconstruction drawing, basically drawing what ain't there with the experts advice according to what the current way of thinking was at the time. Part of the course was illustration which was a bit bizarre and may explain my strange sense of humour.
> Right back to the reconstruction drawing! One of the projects I was asked to do by a client was to do 2 black and white drawings of a view from a photograph, but as it would have appeared 8,000 and 12,00 years ago. Fine ! One picture was just after the Ice Age and the other was 4,000 years later when the climate would have warmed up and plants and animals would have increased. In both pictures I had to try to include what evidence they had found !
> It all seemed very straightforward! I was given a list of things and features describing what it would look like. I would also consult with the client on how they saw things which would include rough sketches so that I could narrow down what they were aiming for .
> Scots Pine, Red Deer, Dwarf Willow ! The first two I had an Idea of but not the third! Apparently it grows to a height of 2:inches ! How do I include that in a landscape picture !
> ...



Far too interesting, you’ve been told about this sort of thing before. Now go to your room.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Reynard is back in the house
> 
> Whether that's a good thing or not, I don't know


Well, it’s about blumen time.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2019)

Am watching the track cycling while tonight's spag bol supper is on the go.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Reynard is back in the house
> 
> Whether that's a good thing or not, I don't know


Where's tha bin?


----------



## roadrash (2 Mar 2019)

welcome back @Reynard


----------



## roadrash (2 Mar 2019)

Well I have decided to follow @CarlP and have two hot cross buns, theres six in the pack and I can see another two beaten eaten shortly


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> Well I have decided to follow @CarlP and have two hot cross buns, theres six in the pack and I can see another two beaten eaten shortly


Ooh, I’ve become a soshull mejia influencer.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where's tha bin?



Just general busyness away from an internet connection. Well, I could've gone to the library to use the free wi-fi, but spent the evenings working on some other projects instead.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> Well I have decided to follow @CarlP and have two hot cross buns, theres six in the pack and I can see another two beaten eaten shortly


Not the two beaten ones?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Reynard is back in the house
> 
> Whether that's a good thing or not, I don't know



I was beginning to wonder where you were ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> As good as blu tack?


Better for what it does., I never put too many things up with Blu Tack, though.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Reynard is back in the house
> 
> Whether that's a good thing or not, I don't know



Welcome back


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was beginning to wonder where you were ?



I went to Sector 14... Time doesn't work right there...


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2019)

Glad you could return from Sector 14. Yellow stickering is not the same without updates from the Great Britain.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Glad you could return from Sector 14. Yellow stickering is not the same without updates from the Great Britain.



I'm off stickering tomorrow. 

Actually, I went YS hunting while in Sector 14. They're not keen on bacon and sausages there. Or bread.

You can guess what I have been eating mostly.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm off stickering tomorrow.
> 
> Actually, I went YS hunting while in Sector 14. They're not keen on bacon and sausages there. Or bread.
> 
> You can guess what I have been eating mostly.


Tomato or brown though?


----------



## roadrash (2 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not the two beaten ones?




bloody autocorrect....being it should have been


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tomato or brown though?



Sweet chilli, actually...

Tomato is boring and brown is the "sauce-of-last-resort"


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Ooh, I’ve become a soshull mejia influencer.




You couldn't resist after i posted my M&S ones last week, oh and the fruit is still in the bowl


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Mar 2019)

Heinz Spaghetti and sausages on toast for tea..  loverly


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2019)

Pretzeling a poem into submission and contemplating having a hot chocolate.

Only question is, do I have the hot chocolate now, or do I wait half an hour and have it while watching England Ladies v USA ladies?


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Pretzeling a poem into submission and contemplating having a hot chocolate.
> 
> Only question is, do I have the hot chocolate now, or do I wait half an hour and have it while watching England Ladies v USA ladies?


Have two.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm off stickering tomorrow.
> 
> Actually, I went YS hunting while in Sector 14. They're not keen on bacon and sausages there. Or bread.
> 
> You can guess what I have been eating mostly.



Soilent Green?


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have two.



The quantity of milk left in the fridge dictates that I can only have one - that is, if I still want milk for tomorrow mornings' cuppas...


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> The quantity of milk left in the fridge dictates that I can only have one - that is, if I still want milk for tomorrow mornings' cuppas...


You've run short of milk!


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Soilent Green?



You mean "Long Pig"

Nope, not this time... Although the sausages were the cheapies. On the other hand, I did get really good dripping off them.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've run short of milk!



I'd call it getting the quantities spot on.

I *do* keep a litre of UHT milk in the cupboard, but seems daft to crack it open since I'm going grocery shopping / yellow stickering tomorrow.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2019)

I’ve just had a hot cross bun, now there aren’t any left in the house.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Soilent Green?



I'd forgotten that, interesting film.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'd call it getting the quantities spot on.
> 
> I *do* keep a litre of UHT milk in the cupboard, but seems daft to crack it open since I'm going grocery shopping / yellow stickering tomorrow.


Nah, if the quantities were spot on, you'd have been able to have two AND the morning cuppa's.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve just had a hot cross bun, now there aren’t any left in the house.



I have some in the freezer.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nah, if the quantities were spot on, you'd have been able to have two AND the morning cuppa's.



Nope, cos otherwise I'd be the size of a small house - as I make hot chocolate the proper way.

Besides, it's a rare treat, a hot chocolate.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Soilent Green?





dave r said:


> I'd forgotten that, interesting film.


I went to the cinema in Staines to see that movie when it was released, I was a teenager, it had a profound effect on me at the time. I got it on DVD a couple of years ago and watched it again, I thought it was shite. It’s a pity it was the last film of Edward G Robinson.


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Mar 2019)

I snapped one of my Shimano toe clips today , so now l have a useless set of dura ace pedals because l haven't got a replacement clip


----------



## Jenkins (2 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I went to Sector 14 *North Norfolk*... Time doesn't work right there...


Welcome back!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sweet chilli, actually...
> 
> Tomato is boring and brown is the "sauce-of-last-resort"


Brown sauce is seen as exotic around here, especially HP.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I went to the cinema in Staines to see that movie when it was released, I was a teenager, it had a profound effect on me at the time. I got it on DVD a couple of years ago and watched it again, I thought it was shite. It’s a pity it was the last film of Edward G Robinson.


I thought it was great, but I was just 13. Still like it, though. Charlton Heston was in another dystopian thriller, _The Omega Man_, a couple years before.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2019)

Wakey wakey


----------



## raleighnut (3 Mar 2019)

Gor I feel knackered today, the upside is I managed to trim back the Ivy at the side of the house that had grown over the guttering and halfway up the roof yesterday. Can't go too mad at it as there are 40+ Sparrows that live in it and we're bound to get more cold weather so they need the shelter.


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Mar 2019)

just back from being exercised by my two pointers having my first cup of coffee of the day !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Wakey wakey


Shhh! We may still be asleep.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2019)

Morning ! It is wet and rainy out . I have just had a  and am waiting to go and make another.

On the hot cross bun front I have just one small one left .


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Brown sauce is seen as exotic around here, especially HP.




So it should, it's why people travel to Britain


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Mar 2019)

Well it looks like being a naff day and a naff week, its March so not surprising


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning ! It is wet and rainy out . I have just had a  and am waiting to go and make another.
> 
> On the hot cross bun front I have just one small one left .



On the hot cross bun front, I've eaten them all and need fresh supplies.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Gor I feel knackered today, the upside is I managed to trim back the Ivy at the side of the house that had grown over the guttering and halfway up the roof yesterday. Can't go too mad at it as there are 40+ Sparrows that live in it and we're bound to get more cold weather so they need the shelter.




I have abour 40 sparrows that feed in my garden, they seem to live in the local ivy.
Lovely sight


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Shhh! We may still be asleep.



Well I am so keep it down you lot.


----------



## Paulus (3 Mar 2019)

I have been awake since 7. The rain woke me up. Even the dog didn't want to go out for a wee first thing.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Shhh! We may still be asleep.



Lazy bums


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2019)

I saw a Blackcap in the garden yesterday !


----------



## Phaeton (3 Mar 2019)

Breakfast in the pub  then going shopping


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2019)

I’ve just got up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Mar 2019)

Woke up an hour ago, to my surprise still healthy: Beautiful Daughter (4) seems to have picked up Youngest Son's tummy bug, poor thing. She's being very stoical about it.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2019)

I have just made a nice pot of tea.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2019)

Its peeing down here.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2019)

Frankie Two-Chews is having some tea.


----------



## colly (3 Mar 2019)

io; cmbat; ma; bne;ma


----------



## colly (3 Mar 2019)

nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> io; cmbat; ma; bne;ma


You're in "foreign parts"?


----------



## colly (3 Mar 2019)

The previous two posts show what is going on with my computer keyboard.

I cleaned it with a paper towel and some alcohol hand wipe stuff.

It has a mind of its own now. Have l gone all Frankenstein ish and given it self awareness?

This, by the way, is from my phone. I'm scared to use the computer now.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2019)

This morning, MrsPete has driven me to, and from, shopping.

Suffice it to say, I have no further need to visit Alton Towers this year


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Mar 2019)

I think it may be time to get a haircut.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I think it may be time to get a haircut.


Which one this time?


----------



## slowmotion (3 Mar 2019)

I stumbled on rail biking last night. If you have a head for heights, it looks like a whole lot of fun.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viSJsOUCGu4[/media]


----------



## Phaeton (3 Mar 2019)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Mar 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I stumbled on rail biking last night. If you have a head for heights, it looks like a whole lot of fun.
> [media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viSJsOUCGu4[/media]




Displaying a great deal of trust in structures that haven't seen any maintenance for a long time.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Looks fantastic


Fantastic countryside, lovely engineering. Hit's all the buttons.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

Build one.
http://www.velocipedes.co.uk/


----------



## slowmotion (3 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Displaying a great deal of trust in structures that haven't seen any maintenance for a long time.


Speaking of which....The Camino Del Rey...…

[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDhRvvs5Xw[/media]


----------



## Phaeton (3 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Build one.


No point Beeching screwed us all


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> No point Beeching screwed us all


Try staying ahead of the 7:30 into work.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Try staying ahead of the 7:30 into work.


If you've got a 7:30 in the first place! if you're lucky enough you'll be fine as it'll be late anyway


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2019)

I’ve been to Sainsbury’s this afternoon, it’s a whole world of pain and fresh Hell.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve been to Sainsbury’s this afternoon, it’s a whole world of pain and fresh Hell.


Frozen Hell was cheaper I presume.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which one this time?



That's the trouble isn't it? Decision, decisions...


----------



## Milzy (3 Mar 2019)

I shaved my chest in the shower.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's the trouble isn't it? Decision, decisions...


Well?


----------



## Phaeton (3 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well?


Yes thank you


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2019)

Did the Sunday YS lurk in Tesco today. Was just me, no other regulars, but lost out to an opportunist who ambushed the chap with the chilled reductions as he came out from the back and simply dumped the entire crate into her trolley. So no fresh meat or fresh fish this time, but thank goodness the freezer is well-stocked. Though I did pick up a bacon joint and a large bag of chicken thighs from the rotiserie, plus ham, turkey, corned beef and black pudding from the deli counter. Plenty of fruit and veg to be had though, and a reasonable amount of stuff from the ISB. I also got some hot cross buns LOL.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Did the Sunday YS lurk in Tesco today. Was just me, no other regulars, but lost out to an opportunist who ambushed the chap with the chilled reductions as he came out from the back and simply dumped the entire crate into her trolley. So no fresh meat or fresh fish this time, but thank goodness the freezer is well-stocked. Though I did pick up a bacon joint and a large bag of chicken thighs from the rotiserie, plus ham, turkey, corned beef and black pudding from the deli counter. Plenty of fruit and veg to be had though, and a reasonable amount of stuff from the ISB. I also got some hot cross buns LOL.


Milk?


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Milk?



Of course. It was on my shopping list. Got 4 pints of full cream and then 2 pints of semi-skimmed, the latter on YS 

Oh, and I also got the following on sticker: half a dozen free range eggs as the box was damaged, a tub of chinese curry paste and a job lot of pretzels.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Brown sauce is seen as exotic around here, especially HP.



It's a touch too vinegary for my tastes, although I'll have brown sauce if there's nothing else.

My preferences are BBQ sauce (bacon & sausages), sweet chilli sauce (bacon) and mustard (sausages)


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> *Of course. *It was on my shopping list. Got 4 pints of full cream and then 2 pints of semi-skimmed, the latter on YS
> 
> Oh, and I also got the following on sticker: half a dozen free range eggs as the box was damaged, a tub of chinese curry paste and a job lot of pretzels.


Two hot chocolates tonight then!


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well?



Dude, don't pressure me, okay?

Sheesh...


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Dude, don't pressure me, okay?
> 
> Sheesh...


Don't want you pulling your hair out, do we?


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Two hot chocolates tonight then!



No. Just a nice pot of tea.

To go alongside a tiger roll with ham.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> No. Just a nice pot of tea.
> 
> To go alongside a tiger roll with ham.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SE5IfIkl_oA


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Mar 2019)

Feeling mellow just finished supper, cooked by me ....cote d'agneu on my wood (not charcoal) fired bbq. accompanied by spinach and roast sweet potato, onions, and yellow peppers. Washed down with a Barolo and followed by baked ricotta and honey. Having a break now before taking the dogs out for a final run tonight


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Mar 2019)

Storm Freya has arrived


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2019)

I have changed my mind. Having noodles with chinese curry sauce for supper instead.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Reynard is back in the house
> 
> Whether that's a good thing or not, I don't know


I was just thinking about you this morning and, lo, the sheer magnetism of my thoughts has brought you back!


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was just thinking about you this morning and, lo, the sheer magnetism of my thoughts has brought you back!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Woke up an hour ago, to my surprise still healthy: Beautiful Daughter (4) seems to have picked up Youngest Son's tummy bug, poor thing. She's being very stoical about it.


Two of the g-kids have had 24 hour puke bugs and recovered instantly with very big appetites. Short term messy....


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2019)

At least with cats rather than small humans, the messiness of any pukeage is at least on a much more manageable scale.

On the flip side, with small humans, you don't get half-digested mouse in said pukeage...


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Storm Freya has arrived



It's got a bit winy out. Was like that yesterday in N. Wales. I decided a bit of maintenance to the caravan's front fence was needed this morning, to prepare it for the storm. Our concrete base isn't great at the front of the caravan, where the fence posts are bolted. They can be a bit wobbly, so I have a couple of wooden braces fixed to the caravan. These were a bit loose after the winter, so out came some string and screws (high tech).


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2019)

Looks out my Fasthosts email was hacked on friday. I noticed a few 'bounced spam' emails. Then I couldn't get into my account, nor the 'control panel'. 

Phoned customer services earlier and they reset everything after quite a number of questions (all had to be correct). When I got into the emails, I had an email sat there from Fasthosts to say they had automatically scrambled my password as soon as they detected the bounced spam. Good service and no further worries now.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2019)

Windy old evening in Poshire and that's just inside


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Mar 2019)

I've made my own compost heap today. A big bag of compost and loads of mouldy rotting fruit skins and veg' was used. I layered the fruit and veg then covered each layer with the compost. The best bit was the rotting red cabbage I bought last October. When I cut the plastic wrapper off it this stinking brown liquid poured out. Some parsnips also from last October were just as manky.


----------



## midlife (3 Mar 2019)

Snow!


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

midlife said:


> Snow!


Where?
We'd hailstone last night.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Mar 2019)

The car goes in for its MOT & service tomrrow. I've just put a bike in the boot so I can get home from the dealers, saving all of £5 on a train ticket.


----------



## midlife (3 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where?
> We'd hailstone last night.



Snow falling south of Carlisle, covering the cars on the drive! On Monday this week people were sunbathing!


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2019)

The "Beast from the East" returns?


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2019)

Settling down by the fire with a  and watching MOTD


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2019)

Right, time to head off to the Land of Nod via the intermediate stops of Wooden Stairs and Hot Bath.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Mar 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Speaking of which....The Camino Del Rey...…
> 
> [media]
> ]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDhRvvs5Xw[/media]


----------



## raleighnut (4 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> I have abour 40 sparrows that feed in my garden, they seem to live in the local ivy.
> Lovely sight


Yep, they're a bit like aerial 'Meerkats' always a couple on sentry duty.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Mar 2019)

That was a wild night.. See what the damage is.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2019)

Back to work today where did that weekend go


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> The car goes in for its MOT & service tomrrow. I've just put a bike in the boot so I can get home from the dealers, saving all of £5 on a train ticket.



Every little helps


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Back to work today where did that weekend go



I feel your pain.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2019)

morning ! I'm having to use the laptop as my tablet isn't playing ball.  
The storm seems to have passed us by with little effect .
I seem to have left my brain somewhere this morning. It'll probably turn up somewhere later.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> morning ! I'm having to use the laptop as my tablet isn't playing ball.


Well that's the obvious reason, if you've been playing ball with the tablet, you've probably broke it


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Well that's the obvious reason, if you've been playing ball with the tablet, you've probably broke it


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2019)

The tadblet is now working although my brain is not !


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Mar 2019)

I was going to have just one hot cross bun this morning, but it was a bit over done, so I had to have a another one.


----------



## Slioch (4 Mar 2019)

Just been into the garden to see what devastation Storm Freya has wreaked overnight.
The cover has been blown off the chiminea and the grey bin is a bit squint.
Just having a coffee and a bowl of porridge whilst considering how to fix things.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2019)

Oh the fun of talking to people who don't want to listen


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

Going blind. Staffing budgets to do. Our lovely systems are crap, so it's a case of going through 500 lines of data and checking you've actually got the staff listed as being where they should.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> morning ! I'm having to use the laptop as my tablet isn't playing ball.
> The storm seems to have passed us by with little effect .
> I seem to have left my brain somewhere this morning. * It'll probably turn up somewhere later.*


Tha wor reight


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tha wor reight
> View attachment 455837


You found it !


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You found it !


Proof of ownership?


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tha wor reight
> View attachment 455837



While you're looking for stuff can you see where I left my cycling legs, they seem to be awol today


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> While you're lookingfor stuff can you see where I left my cycling legs, they seem to be awol today


I can feel mine, they just don't feel nice


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I can feel mine, they just don't feel nice



I could have done with mine this morning.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> While you're lookingfor stuff can you see where I left my cycling legs, they seem to be awol today


Any of these?


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2019)

Productive morning in the kitchen. Made a batch of hummus, got a tomato, garlic and herb sauce going in the crock pot and made a spinach, walnut and ricotta filling for cannelloni.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any of these?
> View attachment 455856



Thats a bit of a mixture, can't see anything familiar though.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2019)

I has a hungry.
So off to have a bite of lunch. Will probably involve tiger rolls, ham, fruit of some description and the inevitable


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2019)

I have just had a cold hot cross bun! I prefer them cold .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> While you're looking for stuff can you see where I left my cycling legs, they seem to be awol today


Whilst I was looking through my old artwork I found 4 old ten pound notes hidden in amongst it !


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have just had a cold hot cross bun! I prefer them cold .



I like hot cross buns toasted under the grill.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Whilst I was looking through my old artwork I found 4 old ten pound notes hidden in amongst it !


I was wondering where I'd left them!


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Mar 2019)

-20c this morning.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> I was wondering where I'd left them!


Aren't they the ones you owe me?


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Aren't they the ones you owe me?


They were the four, not these ones.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2019)

If you're tired of having to go out into the cold to cut people up, these guys have a solution for you ...


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you're tired of having to go out into the cold to cut people up, these guys have a solution for you ...
> 
> View attachment 455872


Doctors nearby?


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2019)

500g of pudding rice, 125g of castor & 1.25Litre of milk in the oven & the dish cracked in half!!! ARRRRRRRGH


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 500g of pudding rice, 125g of castor & 1.25Litre of milk in the oven & the dish cracked in half!!! ARRRRRRRGH


sounds as though you need what l am having at this very moment, ie. a large Jameson with the merest splash of cold water


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> sounds as though you need what l am having at this very moment, ie. a large Jameson with the merest splash of cold water


Pull out the water & I'd agree, might have to see if there's any JD left


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Mar 2019)

Snowing.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2019)

Oh no it's not


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Mar 2019)

Curry for dinner !


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Snowing.



Nope.nope. Chucking it down on and off here.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 500g of pudding rice, 125g of castor & 1.25Litre of milk in the oven & the dish cracked in half!!! ARRRRRRRGH


Now if it had been half a pound of tuppenny rice, and half a pound of treacle...


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Now if it had been half a pound of tuppenny rice, and half a pound of treacle...


stir it up and make it nice, pop goes the weasel " c'mon classic what is it a euphemism for ?


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Pull out the water & I'd agree, might have to see if there's any JD left


We are splitting hairs here, and l agree if lm in the right frame of mind , no splash !! But Jameson is a touch on the "unsophisticated" side and no slur intended. 
Sláinte !


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> We are splitting hairs here, and l agree if lm in the right frame of mind , no splash !! But Jameson is a touch on the "unsophisticated" side and no slur intended.
> Sláinte !


And what's wrong with Paddys?


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> And what's wrong with Paddys?


You tell me ?


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> You tell me ?


That's why I asked.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Mar 2019)

Since you're askin', l'm telli'n ....Not a lot as far as l am concerned !


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Mar 2019)

My grandmothers' family were Irish and my granny live well into her late 80's on a largely whiskey (not l hasten to add whisky) diet. Despite setting fire to her bed, while she was in it. I don't think it was premeditated , more absentminded


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Pull out the water & I'd agree, might have to see if there's any JD left


I don't think he's contaminating the whiskey, he must have been washing himself.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> My grandmothers' family were Irish and my granny live well into her late 80's on a largely whiskey (not l hasten to add whisky) diet. *Despite setting fire to her bed, while she was in it.* I don't think it was premeditated , more absentminded


Bit mean of you, no water to hand. And n'er a spare in the house I bet.


----------



## gavgav (4 Mar 2019)

Back to work after a week off 144 emails and I’d had 3 people ask me if I’d read their email, by 10am today. No, I don’t have the capacity to read and action a week’s emails in 90 minutes.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't think he's contaminating the whiskey, he must have been washing himself.


Of course l was freshening up with what my mother used to refer to as a "cat lick" !


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 500g of pudding rice, 125g of castor & 1.25Litre of milk in the oven & the dish cracked in half!!! ARRRRRRRGH



Oh botheration. 

What I'd have liked to type i.e. my standard sweary for this kind of situation, I think would have been edited out.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2019)

*BURP*

Spinach, walnut and ricotta cannelloni, with a tomato sauce and topped with besciamella and gorgonzola piccante. Plus a side of garlic mushrooms.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> *BURP*
> 
> Spinach, walnut and ricotta cannelloni, with a tomato sauce and topped with besciamella and gorgonzola piccante. Plus a side of garlic mushrooms.


Sounds like my kind of supper ...no wonder you "burp"


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Sounds like my kind of supper ...no wonder you "burp"



LOL

Even better, most of the ingredients (ricotta, walnuts, spinach, tomatoes, garlic, mushrooms, milk and gorgonzola) were bought on yellow sticker


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2019)

I went to IKEA today. They've opened one up a couple of miles away and it's megamassivissimo. I got about 1/3 of the way through the place before my brain revolted and refused to take in any more. Talk about in-store butchery! And they've put the bike stands about 100 yards from the entrance. Plus, they had no herring in mustard sauce.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I went to IKEA today. They've opened one up a couple of miles away and it's megamassivissimo. I got about 1/3 of the way through the place before my brain revolted and refused to take in any more. Talk about in-store butchery! And they've put the bike stands about 100 yards from the entrance. Plus, they had no herring in mustard sauce.



Did they have Meatballs though.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2019)

Why is it, when you want to go to bed, the three 'young' cats are having a mad TWO hours ! The old cat couldn't care less.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Did they have Meatballs though.


Have you seen their chef!


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Why is it, when you want to go to bed, the three 'young' cats are having a mad TWO hours ! The old cat couldn't care less.



My two have ceased their galumphing for the evening and I have finally managed to straighten all the rugs, upstairs and down. I suspect catnip might have been involved at some point.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Did they have Meatballs though.


I could smell them when I was near the restaurant. Close enough for me.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> LOL
> 
> Even better, most of the ingredients (ricotta, walnuts, spinach, tomatoes, garlic, mushrooms, milk and gorgonzola) were bought on yellow sticker


Im just a country boy.....what does yellow sticker mean


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Did they have Meatballs though.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVLkxSSvegc


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Im just a country boy.....what does yellow sticker mean



Reduced for clearance 

The reduction stickers on such items are yellow.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I went to IKEA today. They've opened one up a couple of miles away and it's megamassivissimo. I got about 1/3 of the way through the place before my brain revolted and refused to take in any more. Talk about in-store butchery! And they've put the bike stands about 100 yards from the entrance. Plus, they had no herring in mustard sauce.


You want to try living with a Swede !


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Reduced for clearance
> 
> The reduction stickers on such items are yellow.


Gocha !


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Im just a country boy.....what does yellow sticker mean



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MDt9bPCPBGk


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> You want to try living with a Swede !


Not a turnip?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> You want to try living with a Swede !


I lived with a half-Swedish half-Danish woman for a couple of years, so I have experience there. I left her for a French woman and she married a guy I used to gig with. Frenchie left me for an estate agent and I've never recovered.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I lived with a half-Swedish half-Danish woman for a couple of years, so I have experience there. I left her for a French woman and she married a guy I used to gig with. Frenchie left me for an estate agent and I've never recovered.



I lived with a Finnish girl for a few years so that's how I was introduced to Ikea and Swedish Meatballs.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2019)

I was introduced to Swedish meatballs by watching Babylon 5 

See above clip. Also known as Breen (Narn) and Roopo Balls (Centauri).


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2019)

I'm sat here eating hot buttered crumpets with lashings of jam, and a nice,  night all.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm sat here eating hot buttered crumpets with lashings of jam, and a nice,  night all.


Sithi


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2019)

Night!


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Night!


Tha's reight tha nos!


----------



## Jenkins (4 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> The car goes in for its MOT & service tomrrow. I've just put a bike in the boot so I can get home from the dealers, saving all of £5 on a train ticket.





dave r said:


> Every little helps


Especially at main dealer prices 
Car dropped off and home by 9am - it would have been earlier, but I took a slight diversion to enjoy the tail wind. After a mug of coffee and, in a remarkable feat of co-ordination (for a male), the following was completed just before the dealers phoned to let me know the car was ready for collection
Bedding changed and the old items put in to wash
Ironing done from the weekend's washing (mostly work uniform)
Washing completed and put out on the line to dry
Vacuumed upstairs & downstairs
Cleaned the kitchen windows (inside), back door glass (2 large panels), inside shed window
Steam mopped the kitchen floor
Cleaned the rest of the windows inside the house & all the ground floor outside windows while the kithchen floor dried
Got the dried bedding in, folded it & put it away
Then rode back to collect the car.
Glad I've also got Tuesday off work as I need a rest!


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I went to IKEA today. They've opened one up a couple of miles away and it's megamassivissimo. I got about 1/3 of the way through the place before my brain revolted and refused to take in any more. Talk about in-store butchery! And they've put the bike stands about 100 yards from the entrance. Plus, they had no herring in mustard sauce.


Meatballs?


----------



## Jenkins (4 Mar 2019)

Oh - I forgot that as this is the Mundane News section I really ought to mention that I also brought in the wheelie bin (non recyclables)


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Mar 2019)

Swedish meatballs at IKEA are great. Compared to Joika, I dunno. Joika pretty good too.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Oh - I forgot that as this is the Mundane News section I really ought to mention that I also brought in the wheelie bin (non recyclables)



That reminds me. I forgot to say that I put the blue recyclables wheelie bin out at tea time, ready for collection in the morning. Didn't bother with black bag as there's not enough in it to warrant putting it out.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Mar 2019)

Been to see that David Suchet in Arthur Miller’s The Price. It was a bit overwrought to be honest. It’s no No Sex Please We’re British, that’s for sure.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> That reminds me. I forgot to say that I put the blue recyclables wheelie bin out at tea time, ready for collection in the morning. Didn't bother with black bag as there's not enough in it to warrant putting it out.


Black Bags here are Blue, not Black.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> That reminds me. I forgot to say that I put the blue recyclables wheelie bin out at tea time, ready for collection in the morning. *Didn't bother with black bag as there's not enough in it to warrant putting it out.*


Slight confession - my "non recylables" wheelie bin consited of 3 large black sacks of grass clippings from last week & 1 small black bag (Ribble delivery re-used) of actual rubbish. I refuse to pay the extra £43 on top of my Council tax for the garden waste collection.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Slight confession - my "non recylables" wheelie bin consited of 3 large black sacks of grass clippings from last week & 1 small black bag (Ribble delivery re-used) of actual rubbish. I refuse to pay the extra £43 on top of my Council tax for the garden waste collection.



We're lucky - we get a green wheelie bin for garden & food waste (the latter must be wrapped in newspaper) and that gets collected alternate weeks to the general recycling blue wheelie bin. Black bags get collected every week, but I tend to only put mine out once a month as I simply don't generate much non-recyclable waste.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2019)

Right, my bed calls. Nunnight one and all.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Seeing the post by @Jenkins above brings a question to mind.

I've to supply the driving licence for my class of vehicle, quadricycle, in order to get the free permit for the local recycling centres.

Where would I get such a licence?


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, my bed calls. Nunnight one and all.


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2019)

Why am I awake


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Why am I awake


You're not, it's all a dream, just a dream.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're not, it's all a dream, just a dream.



I wish it had been 

Looks nice and blue outside here although it feels cold


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I lived with a half-Swedish half-Danish woman for a couple of years, so I have experience there. I left her for a French woman and she married a guy I used to gig with. Frenchie left me for an estate agent and I've never recovered.


Its the estate agent bit that would really hurt l'm thinking ! You have my upmost sympathy .


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not a turnip?


l might give it a try !


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Especially at main dealer prices
> Car dropped off and home by 9am - it would have been earlier, but I took a slight diversion to enjoy the tail wind. After a mug of coffee and, in a remarkable feat of co-ordination (for a male), the following was completed just before the dealers phoned to let me know the car was ready for collection
> Bedding changed and the old items put in to wash
> Ironing done from the weekend's washing (mostly work uniform)
> ...


I dunno what was in that coffee but man do l need some of it !


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2019)

64 years ago today there was snow in Coventry when my parents got married


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I dunno what was in that coffee but man do l need some of it !


It made me tired just reading it !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2019)

Morning. We have a clear blue sky at the moment . I had to scrape ice off the car windows. Clouds and showers are due to move in later.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2019)

We will take the 4 tin pond newts to the bonk later .


----------



## Phaeton (5 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It made me tired just reading it !


It made my wallet cringe, MOT & Service at a Main Stealer


----------



## Lavender Rose (5 Mar 2019)

Standard work day 6:15 till 2:15....swimming for an hour after work (I swim at work - BOOM!) then home for yoga and Pancakes


----------



## raleighnut (5 Mar 2019)

It's Pancake Day


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> It's Pancake Day


Is it? 

Horrible things.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It made my wallet cringe, MOT & Service at a Main Stealer



And mine


----------



## Lavender Rose (5 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Is it?
> 
> Horrible things.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> It's Pancake Day


I was just going to ask . Did the peepy weather peep say it was Pancake Day ?


----------



## raleighnut (5 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was just going to ask . Did the peepy weather peep say it was Pancake Day ?


Dunno, I don't have the TV or Radio on but they probably did it's the sort of mundanity that's countrywide.


----------



## mybike (5 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Whilst I was looking through my old artwork I found 4 old ten pound notes hidden in amongst it !



You bin drawin money agin?


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Mar 2019)

I'm thinking about buying this shirt off fleabay. I like bright colours and 'way out' designs. Not that it matters,but if you think it's shoot you can tell me,i won't be offended.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking about buying this shirt off fleabay. I like bright colours and 'way out' designs. Not that it matters,but if you think it's shoot you can tell me,i won't be offended.
> View attachment 456010


It's making my eyes go a bit funny !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2019)

I ate a chocolate mouse yesterday made by those bubbly chocolate peeps . It was B....y ' Orrible ! Bitter ! I think I'd prefer sucking a sloe !


----------



## Threevok (5 Mar 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking about buying this shirt off fleabay. I like bright colours and 'way out' designs. Not that it matters,but if you think it's shoot you can tell me,i won't be offended.
> View attachment 456010



I had mayo in the fridge that looked like that


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Mar 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking about buying this shirt off fleabay. I like bright colours and 'way out' designs. Not that it matters,but if you think it's shoot you can tell me,i won't be offended.
> View attachment 456010


Loud and proud .....go for it . And it could also function as a cycling shirt, it has stylised wheel designs


----------



## Phaeton (5 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> It's Pancake Day


Yuk, how anyone can think it acceptable to eat fried flat batter is beyond me,


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Mar 2019)

I thought Shrove Tuesday was in February. Obviously it isn't.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Mar 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I thought Shrove Tuesday was in February. Obviously it isn't.


It is February


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It is February


It's not...


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Mar 2019)

'kin 'ell,i thought it was April last week when we had that 'hot weather'. This is getting sooo confusing!!!


----------



## Phaeton (5 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's not...


You sure?


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> 'kin 'ell,i thought it was April last week when we had that 'hot weather'. This is getting sooo confusing!!!


Only another 295 days to go.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Only another 295 days to go.


But it was last week


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> But it was last week


That was then though, not now.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You sure?


Think so.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Mar 2019)

I think we've got confused as we expect February to run longer than it does, with it only being a 27 day month. Am I right that this year though it lasts 29 days,with it being a leap year?


----------



## Phaeton (5 Mar 2019)

You been on the potato wine, 27 days, Leap year


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Dunno, I don't have the TV or Radio on but they probably did it's the sort of mundanity that's countrywide.


Or world wide. We have pancakes on Mardi Gras, too. Coming late this year, movable feast, due to moon phases.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Mar 2019)

February 28 days, 29th is Rossini's Birthday.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MRvDGd02mA


----------



## raleighnut (5 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Yuk, how anyone can think it acceptable to eat fried flat batter is beyond me,


So I take it Yorkshire puds are off the menu too,


----------



## Phaeton (5 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> So I take it Yorkshire puds are off the menu too,


Ah well, now that's different, YP's are a delicacy, but those would be still classed as cooked batter, they have to be done in a large tray not individuals


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Mar 2019)

That's how Mrs. GA makes them.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Black Bags here are Blue, not Black.



Black bags are black wherever they are.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2019)

Got the bacon joint in the crockpot alongside two carrots, a parsnip, two onions, a large leek, four sticks of celery, a large bunch of parsley and half a bulb of garlic.  Also made my pancake batter.  Will make pancakes after lunch, and will take some to my lovely neighbour. After that, it's  time... 

I have also removed a piece of sci-fi art that graced the wall above my bed's headboard as I'd gotten a bit bored with it. That's now in my art folio. Have replaced it with this motor racing painting that I did specifically to fit the same frame. And yes, it *IS* a Reynard.  (Superpower 903-Mugen actually - 16 x 12 inch, acrylic. Picture title "Between the Darkness and the Light")


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> So I take it Yorkshire puds are off the menu too,
> 
> 
> View attachment 456022


That's a few months away yet.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> February 28 days, 29th is Rossini's Birthday.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MRvDGd02mA



I thought he made bike frames


----------



## mybike (5 Mar 2019)

My first fishpie is in the oven, the excitement mounts.


----------



## mybike (5 Mar 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking about buying this shirt off fleabay. I like bright colours and 'way out' designs. Not that it matters,but if you think it's shoot you can tell me,i won't be offended.
> View attachment 456010



BUY IT, you knoiw it makes sense.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Last night, anyone?


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2019)

I am well and truly stuffed.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I am well and truly stuffed.



Wasn't that the plan?


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Was'nt that the plan?



Never said it wasn't


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Mar 2019)

I’ve been out, but I’m back now.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Mar 2019)

Hungry bloke can't decide what to have for tea. 
Torn between making something or getting a take-away. 
Due to an apathetic approach to cooking, he's tempted by a take-away but can't decide on fish 'n' chips, burger and chips or a pizza. 
Indecision is no cure for hunger. Neither are Pringles.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2019)

MrsPete's Walnut Whip was walnutless!!
No walnut had been placed on the top!!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete's Walnut Whip was walnutless!!
> No walnut had been placed on the top!!


That’s criminal! Report them!


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete's Walnut Whip was walnutless!!
> No walnut had been placed on the top!!


Was it a whip or a walnut whip?

Comes down to nut allergy and folk eating the walnut.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete's Walnut Whip was walnutless!!
> No walnut had been placed on the top!!


That’s just crackers!


----------



## raleighnut (5 Mar 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Hungry bloke can't decide what to have for tea.
> Torn between making something or getting a take-away.
> Due to an apathetic approach to cooking, he's tempted by a take-away but can't decide on fish 'n' chips, burger and chips or a pizza.
> Indecision is no cure for hunger. Neither are Pringles.


Time for a Pie methinks.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Ah well, now that's different, YP's are a delicacy, but those would be still classed as cooked batter, they have to be done in a large tray not individuals


The only time I cook Batter in a tray/dish is if I've cut some Sausages in half and roasted them for half an hour or so.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2019)

I'm expecting a parcel from Oops ! It says by end of day! Do they mean madnight ?


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm expecting a parcel from Oops ! It says by end of day! Do they mean madnight ?


Taken a delivery going on half 11 at night.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> That’s just crackers!


Ahhhaa..problem solved. MrsPete had purchased Whips, not Walnut Whips 

That woman is nuts.. (or nutless)


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Ahhhaa..problem solved. MrsPete had purchased Whips, not Walnut Whips
> 
> That woman is nuts.. (or nutless)


When I was a kid I used to think a WW was very exotic.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Mar 2019)

I’ve got a loaf in the oven. Again.


----------



## Paulus (5 Mar 2019)

I remember these walnut whips, with the walnut inside


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> I remember these walnut whips, with the walnut inside
> View attachment 456108



4½d


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Paulus said:


> I remember these walnut whips, with the walnut inside
> View attachment 456108


Still made, by the same folk.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Mar 2019)

Righto, time for the Pancake production line to start up


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Ahhhaa..problem solved. MrsPete had purchased Whips, not Walnut Whips
> 
> That woman is nuts.. (or nutless)


I did ask.


classic33 said:


> *Was it a whip or a walnut whip?*
> 
> Comes down to nut allergy and folk eating the walnut.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2019)

About to settle down with a  and the footy on the telly.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Taken a delivery going on half 11 at night.


They would get water poured on them like cat's get if they start singing at that time of night.

Schrodie is trying to open a bag of cat treats all by himself.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> They would get water poured on them like cat's get if they start singing at that time of night.
> 
> Schrodie is trying to open a bag of cat treats all by himself.


You'd not get your delivery though.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'd not get your delivery though.


No! I wonder what the tracking will say tomorrow ?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2019)

I managed to get my 4 tin pond newts changed in the bank this afternoon. Whilst there I bought 4 cheap books for £2 . They were aircraft books.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I managed to get my 4 tin pond newts changed in the bank this afternoon. Whilst there I bought 4 cheap books for £2 . They were aircraft books.


Bank sells books?


----------



## raleighnut (5 Mar 2019)

Pancakes duly consumed,


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Mar 2019)

I thought we’d had a power cut. I look outside and the neighbours’ lights are on. Check out fuse board and one had tripped. Quick flick on the switch and we’re back in business. Weird. No idea what caused it. Perhaps a surge.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I thought we’d had a power cut. I look outside and the neighbours’ lights are on. Check out fuse board and one had tripped. Quick flick on the switch and we’re back in business. Weird. No idea what caused it. Perhaps a surge.


Bulb blown somewhere?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Bulb blown somewhere?


Could be. Nothing downstairs. Perhaps one of the kids’ nightlights. I’ll just go and check.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Mar 2019)

No, nightlights are working fine. Hmmm. Will check the landing light tomorrow as the timer switches it on and off but the bulb may have blown in that.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2019)

England Ladies are 3-0 up against Japan Ladies. 12 mins to half time.


----------



## Slioch (5 Mar 2019)

Marital quiz time.
I had a slight cold last week - now recovered.
Mrs S has a full blown head cold which has developed today.
Guess who is now in the dog house?


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Mar 2019)

Lamb hot pot with pickled red cabbage for tea. There is a God.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I dunno what was in that coffee but man do l need some of it !


Lidl's own brand Colombian Supremo - I don't remember any white stuff in the pack 'though. 

Doing everything in one go meant that today I could wake up late and just lie in bed listening to the radio for half an hour before getting up. Even then it was only to make a cuppa and go back to bed for more radio and catching up with the news on my tablet. As there were no domestics to do I could have a leisurely breakfast followed a slow ride into town to get some cash from the bank, home for another coffee & a couple of slices of toast folowed by a very indirect 40 miles to Ipswich & back to have a look at mini laptops. 



Phaeton said:


> It made my wallet cringe, MOT & Service at a Main Stealer


It could have been worse - at least I only got an advisory on the pads & discs all round. 

In more a mundane style*, I've also got the day off work tomorrow (I'm owed the hours) and I need a haircut so that's a bit of the day filled as long as it stays dry.

*I won't mention the gig I'm going to in Cambridge as that's too exciting for Mundane News.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> Marital quiz time.
> I had a slight cold last week - now recovered.
> Mrs S has a full blown head cold which has developed today.
> Guess who is now in the dog house?


You?


----------



## Slioch (5 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You?



Correctamundo mes amigo (as they say in Pulp Fiction which, incidentally, I have been watching on and off tonight).


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2019)

Just got me another


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> Correctamundo mes amigo (as they say in Pulp Fiction which, incidentally, I have been watching on and off tonight).


Start sniffling and blame her!


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2019)

Finished 3-0... And England win the tournament. Nice.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2019)

Well it a wet Wednesday to start with although not actually sure it's raining now 

Either way a better night's sleep for sure 

Oh it's bacon bap day today


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Oh it's bacon bap day today


I could just eat a bacon cob.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I could just eat a bacon cob.



Not ready till 10 ish


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Not ready till 10 ish


I'll have wasted away by then.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2019)

I had a dream last that I had breakfast in the last Little Chef in the country.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I had a dream last that I had breakfast in the last Little Chef in the country.


Nightmare? Overpriced and horrible taste?


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Nightmare? Overpriced and horrible taste?


Close, it was so busy I couldn’t get service. 


This is true. About 15 years ago I was in the Little Chef in Bicester, I ordered an Early Starter ( English breakfast) and the server told me they had run out of eggs. I asked what should I have instead, and without a hint of irony she said “an omelette”.


----------



## Slioch (6 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I had a dream last that I had breakfast in the last Little Chef in the country.



I remember their Olympic Breakfasts being reasonably decent. There used to be a Little Chef 50 miles up the A1 that we always used to stop at whenever we were travelling up to Scotland, and treating ourselves to a full cooked breakfast was a treat we always looked forwards to.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Close, it was so busy I couldn’t get service.
> 
> 
> This is true. About 15 years ago I was in the Little Chef in Bicester, I ordered an Early Starter ( English breakfast) and the server told me they had run out of eggs. I asked what should I have instead, and without a hint of irony she said “an omelette”.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> Marital quiz time.
> I had a slight cold last week - now recovered.
> Mrs S has a full blown head cold which has developed today.
> Guess who is now in the dog house?



That sounds about right


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Bank sells books?


Yes we were a bit surprised, but it was a charity thing. Very nice books.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes we were a bit surprised, but it was a charity thing. Very nice books.


TSB does it too, and DVDs.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2019)

It is a wet morning. Rain!

No post last night. Not even in the early hours! I wonder where it is now ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Mar 2019)

I've just been watching a music documentary video where they said "Watford in London". That's like saying Accrington in Manchester!

Watch on 3 mins 20 secs.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2019)

That was a nice crispy bacon roll this morning


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Mar 2019)

The younger of my two pointers crapped on the living room floor this morning and then bit the end off the other dogs retractable lead .
I wonder if he is trying to tell me something that l don't already know? i.e. that he is a little bas***rd


----------



## mybike (6 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> My first fishpie is in the oven, the excitement mounts.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete's Walnut Whip was walnutless!!
> No walnut had been placed on the top!!



Sir, that is an outrage, write to your MP.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Mar 2019)

This morning a driver called because he couldn't stop outside the factory so decided to turn around and try again, he was a bit lost so I guided him round to where he needed to be, apparently I am the best sat-nav he has ever had


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2019)

So what is all this banks selling books and dvd's about my online bank don't offer those kind of rewards


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2019)

The inside sole of my offside slipper has come away and got all rucked up. Most uncomfortable!

You'd of thought that, for £3.50,they'd have lasted more than four months...


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2019)

I’ve been for another run. I wish the wind would go away.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> The inside sole of my offside slipper has come away and got all rucked up. Most uncomfortable!
> 
> You'd of thought that, for £3.50,they'd have lasted more than four months...


Double sided tape.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> The inside sole of my offside slipper has come away and got all rucked up. Most uncomfortable!
> 
> You'd of thought that, for £3.50,they'd have lasted more than four months...


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve been for another run. I wish the wind would go away.


Revenge of the Little Chef?


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Double sided tape.





raleighnut said:


> View attachment 456186



Darn the expense... I'll buy a new pair!

As the nearside slipper is OK, though, I might just try and get a new offside one.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Darn the expense... I'll buy a new pair!
> 
> As the nearside slipper is OK, though, I might just try and get a new offside one.


You'll ruin the cornering if you do that, the new slipper could be a Radial.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> You'll ruin the cornering if you do that, the new slipper could be a Radial.


And not to mention the tracking


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> The inside sole of my offside slipper has come away and got all rucked up. Most uncomfortable!
> 
> You'd of thought that, for £3.50,they'd have lasted more than four months...



Appalling quality these days


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2019)

I thought I would look up the tracking of my parcel ! From being confident of it being delivered yesterday to no clue today !  Now that's what I call service !


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Mar 2019)

-12C here at the moment, expecting an inch or two of snow tomorrow, followed by warming temperatures.
(anything above 0c is warming, but it should usually be about 4-6C around here at this time of year)
and maybe spring is here, it is sunny at the moment. In Illinois, if you see the sun this time of year, it is spring.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> And not to mention the tracking



Either that, or he'll end up with stagger and a burning desire to turn left all the time...


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2019)

Been doing oddments of things this morning. Put together the stuff for my specials for our wee charity cat show on Saturday, but I have somehow managed to misplace about two dozen gift bags.

I rather suspect my beloved parental unit has put them somewhere safe.

Off to have a bite of lunch.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Mar 2019)

Drat!


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2019)

Long story short. We are doing boring strategic planning ATM. We have a 'template' to fill in. Very big boss comes to us this morning and says to a senior management team 'have you all seen the template' .. nodding all round, 'well I only saw it yesterday, and it's not what I want. I want something less detailed yadda yadda.' 

Everyone though 'great'. Anyway, I warned some colleagues to 'expect changes' to the 'template'. My email got forwarded to a 'planning' person who then sent it to the Director of Planning. Then I got an email about the fact I wasn't being helpful. I responded that I was letting my colleagues know in advance that we might have to do something else.

Felt like saying. 'Well it's not our blooming fault you didn't ask the boss what he wanted three weeks ago and had us all running about like idiots.'. My Director was copied in, and I bet he is splitting his sides as 'Finance' and 'Planning' don't get on.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Either that, or he'll end up with stagger and a burning desire to turn left all the time...


He'd be all right on an Indy circuit then.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2019)

I have made the catastrophic mistake of purchasing a packet of McVities Gold. "A crunchy biscuit bar with a unique gold coating". They are without a single shadow of a doubt the nastiest example of confection I have ever had the misfortune of attempting to consume.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2019)

I'm doing no more work this afternoon after the crappy emails (Director sent another) so I've complained to my Director. Ballcocks to them.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> I'm doing no more work this afternoon after the crappy emails (Director sent another) so I've complained to my Director. Ballcocks to them.


Can you not find a fault in your computer that means the IT guy needs to fix.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Can you not find a fault in your computer that means the IT guy needs to fix.



No - user error - warned a colleague via email (was intended for a very limited audience), said person forwarded email to someone else, who then forwarded it to stupid Director.

Hence, don't say anything in confidence via email - that's why the big boss promises stuff to folk verbally - then there is no evidence when promises aren't kept.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> No - user error - warned a colleague via email (was intended for a very limited audience), said person forwarded email to someone else, who then forwarded it to stupid Director.
> 
> Hence, don't say anything in confidence via email - that's why the big boss promises stuff to folk verbally - then there is no evidence when promises aren't kept.


New pen time. There's a place a short walk from Manchester Victoria that sells them.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> He'd be all right on an Indy circuit then.



Or on a short oval


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2019)

Lovely lunch of alphabet soup, a tiger roll with ham and some grapes.

Finally found the gift bags - they were, for some inexplicable reason, in the drawer with my cycling gear. So specials all sorted for Saturday.

Was about to put them in the car so the girls can't get to the toys, and the tailgate lock decides to go "pyoingggggg". Managed to jury rig it so the thing stays locked, but a quick word with the garage and I have a new lock on order, as well as the tyres I need as per the MOT advisory.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> No - user error - warned a colleague via email (was intended for a very limited audience), said person forwarded email to someone else, who then forwarded it to stupid Director.
> 
> Hence, don't say anything in confidence via email - that's why the big boss promises stuff to folk verbally - then there is no evidence when promises aren't kept.


First rule of management that.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2019)

All, I may break the internet shortly. The new BT hub has arrived with this fancy mesh disc - only issue is kicking family off tinternet for 10 minutes = World War 3


----------



## colly (6 Mar 2019)

I need a wee.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> I need a wee.


They spell it Wii.


----------



## colly (6 Mar 2019)

Last time I checked (about 5 mins ago) I was purely non electric.

On more mundane matters....

I buggered up my laptop keyboard at the weekend ( tried to clean it and things didn't go so well) I ordered a new one and it arrived this afternoon. I doesn't fit. Possibly, probably, my fault. However it does actually work even if it's a trifle unconventional:









The correct one, ( I hope) is on the way to me even as I type this on my very wobbly and flexible keyboard.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> Last time I checked (about 5 mins ago) I was purely non electric.
> 
> On more mundane matters....
> 
> ...


Neither to do with your previous post?


----------



## suzeworld (6 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have made the catastrophic mistake of purchasing a packet of McVities Gold. "A crunchy biscuit bar with a unique gold coating". They are without a single shadow of a doubt the nastiest example of confection I have ever had the misfortune of attempting to consume.



Did it actually stop you eating them? I’m trying to conceive how “bad” a biscuit would have to be to stop my sweet tooth!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Mar 2019)

I have odd socks on


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2019)

I didn't break the 'internet' it was off for a couple of minutes - mainly waiting for the router to boot. Changed the SSID back to the old name (same name as the hub we had years ago - as I know the passcode in my iccle brain - plus you don't have to re-connect all the stuff in the house). Got the Mesh disk set up OK - you literally plug it into the hub via cat5, let it do it's stuff, then unplug and go and put it where wifi isn't great - like in my garage. Think I'll ask for another as it's right on the limit of the range, but gives great signal in the garage.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2019)

suzeworld said:


> Did it actually stop you eating them? I’m trying to conceive how “bad” a biscuit would have to be to stop my sweet tooth!



There were six in the pack, and I’ve eaten them all today, they’re quite small though. I’ll never buy them again.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> There were six in the pack, and I’ve eaten them all today, they’re quite small though. I’ll never buy them again.


Once bitten, twice shy?


----------



## suzeworld (6 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> There were six in the pack, and I’ve eaten them all today, they’re quite small though. I’ll never buy them again.



Phew. Glad you soldiered on 
I’ll avoid them.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2019)

suzeworld said:


> Phew. Glad you soldiered on
> I’ll avoid them.


I had to have some Cadbury chocolate buttons after to take the bad taste away


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Lovely lunch of alphabet soup, a tiger roll with ham and some grapes.
> 
> Finally found the gift bags - they were, for some inexplicable reason, in the drawer with my cycling gear. So specials all sorted for Saturday.
> 
> Was about to put them in the car so the girls can't get to the toys, and the tailgate lock decides to go "pyoingggggg". Managed to jury rig it so the thing stays locked, but a quick word with the garage and I have a new lock on order, as well as the tyres I need as per the MOT advisory.


I had a short spell eating alphabet soup.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Once bitten, twice shy?


Once a bittern, ever shy.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a short spell eating alphabet soup.....



*SNORT*


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I have odd socks on


You've only just noticed.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Lovely lunch of alphabet soup, a tiger roll with ham and some grapes....



Don’t eat too much of that soup you might get dodgy vowel movements.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've only just noticed.



And he's got another pair exactly like it...


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Don’t eat too much of that soup you might get dodgy vowel movements.



*cackle*

Or failing that, I'll end up with a random poetry generator


----------



## Katherine (6 Mar 2019)

I found an old fashioned apron and dress and have bought a little old lady grey wig so I'm going to be the 'Little Old Woman' who made the gingerbread man for world book day tomorrow. So, I've been making some gingerbread biscuits. It turns out that I don't actually have a gingerbread man cutter, so I'll have to cut him out in the morning at school. Meanwhile, I have used my Winnie-the-Pooh cutter, but I seem to have eaten more mixture than I have cooked!


----------



## slowmotion (6 Mar 2019)

This morning, I took the oven thermometer into the bath with me to discover how hot I like my baths to be. I was really surprised that it was only 43C. I'd always thought that it was probably more like low fifties.
Anyway, I seem to have a lot in common with the Japanese.
https://hypertextbook.com/facts/2005/LouisWilliamTullo.shtml


----------



## colly (7 Mar 2019)

slowmotion said:


> This morning, I took the oven thermometer into the bath with me to discover how hot I like my baths to be. I was really surprised that it was only 43C. I'd always thought that it was probably more like low fifties.
> Anyway, I seem to have a lot in common with the Japanese.
> https://hypertextbook.com/facts/2005/LouisWilliamTullo.shtml


You'll end up in hot water reading books like that.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> You'll end up in hot water reding books like that.


I've got a bad track record on that account. I tend to fall asleep reading in the bath. I must have ruined dozens of books and woken up feeling chilly.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2019)

I have spent the evening listening to music and copying a collection of poems I've written over the last nearly three decades into a proper notebook.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2019)

Morning world that was a good night's sleep .


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning world that was a good night's sleep .



It was OK, did you not hear that loud bang at 3am though.?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Mar 2019)

I’ve switched the grow lights on.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> It was OK, did you not hear that loud bang at 3am though.?



oop's sorry that was me i started to lift the toilet seat lid up but my fingers slipped as it has half way between closed and open


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2019)

Morning! You know when people say " They are going to push the boat out !" Well looking at the puddles outside I may have to !


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Mar 2019)

It's all going tits-up her in La belle France. Huge thunder storm last night, power out, dogs beside themselves with fear ! Now one of them has eaten the clip thingy off his lead and presumably it is somewhere in his digestive tract 
Next challenge is that DPD left a failed delivery note and an email address to re- book. However "computer he say no". Invalid email address 
It is shaping up to be a fun day !!


----------



## Katherine (7 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> It's all going tits-up her in La belle France. Huge thunder storm last night, power out, dogs beside themselves with fear ! Now one of them has eaten the clip thingy off his lead and presumably it is somewhere in his digestive tract
> Next challenge is that DPD left a failed delivery note and an email address to re- book. However "computer he say no". Invalid email address
> It is shaping up to be a fun day !!


Good luck!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> It's all going tits-up her in La belle France. Huge thunder storm last night, power out, dogs beside themselves with fear ! Now one of them has eaten the clip thingy off his lead and presumably it is somewhere in his digestive tract
> Next challenge is that DPD left a failed delivery note and an email address to re- book. However "computer he say no". Invalid email address
> It is shaping up to be a fun day !!



I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one having problems with delivery peeps !


----------



## Phaeton (7 Mar 2019)

Roll on the weekend


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ve switched the grow lights on.



Blue light?


----------



## Lavender Rose (7 Mar 2019)

Another standard shift, then cycling and running brick in prep for my longer duathlon event on Sunday! Pretty nervous


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2019)

I made the wrong tea ! 

I made verbal tea instead of normal by mistake !


----------



## Lavender Rose (7 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I made the wrong tea !
> 
> I made *verbal *tea instead of normal by mistake !



Herbal?!


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I made the wrong tea !
> 
> I made verbal tea instead of normal by mistake !


Was alphabet tea? Maybe it was “speaking “ to you


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2019)

I forgot to mention that I bought a pasty the other day as well as some books. I must say that it was unremarkable taste wise and had far too much pepper .


----------



## Lavender Rose (7 Mar 2019)

I am feeling lazy atm....its pre-competition week so I usually don't do as much exercise but I just crave getting out in the fresh air and peace and quiet after work, then I get home and sit down and the chair traps me there! Haha! I think I need to literally swoop in and out my house to avoid any sitting down before exercise!


----------



## Phaeton (7 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I forgot to mention that I bought a pasty the other day as well as some books. I must say that it was unremarkable taste wise and had far too much pepper .


Did it have gristle in it, if so must have been a Ginster, they seem to think of it as a 'Feature'


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Did it have gristle in it, if so must have been a Ginster, they seem to think of it as a 'Feature'


In Newbury the shop that was a Cornish Pasty shop is now Ginsters Pasty shop and cafe. It sells hot Ginster’s pasty’s. Who’d a thunk it?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Mar 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Blue light?


The grow lights are new and never had them before. They do blue, red or blue and red so I have them on both at the minute, but I know I’ve got to do a bit more research on which colour(s) are best.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I made the wrong tea !
> 
> I made verbal tea instead of normal by mistake !


Look out thats the stuff that gives you "verbal diarrhoea"


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Was alphabet tea? Maybe it was “speaking “ to you


If it speaks, it's not the right tea.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I forgot to mention that I bought a pasty the other day as well as some books. I must say that it was unremarkable taste wise and had far too much pepper .



There is no such thing as to much pepper.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Mar 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Blue light?


Changed the grow lights to blue only after doing some reading. Hopefully, they will help my seedlings grow.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> A late breakfast of two, yes, TWO hot cross buns.
> 
> Oh yes.


Woahhhh, you're 'core Carl!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> There is no such thing as to much pepper.


Like gristle, any pepper on a pasty is too much.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Changed the grow lights to blue only after doing some reading. Hopefully, they will help my seedlings grow.


Sounds suspiciously like "wacky baccy" to me.....not that l have any experience in such endeavours


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2019)

The forecast 3-4 inches of snow in my area has been downgraded to 1 or 2 inches of snow. I'm not even bothering to shovel, as it will be 6C on Saturday, with a spot of rain.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Changed the grow lights to blue only after doing some reading. Hopefully, they will help my seedlings grow.


You getting ready for da bake sale, @LeetleGreyCells ?


----------



## Phaeton (7 Mar 2019)

Bugger son is working Saturday & I had a ride planned, now I'll be dog sitting & a shorter ride


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Sounds suspiciously like "wacky baccy" to me.....not that l have any experience in such endeavours





Gravity Aided said:


> You getting ready for da bake sale, @LeetleGreyCells ?


Sorry to disappoint! 

Lettuce, carrots, cress, tomatoes, leaf salad. Going to get sweet peppers growing soon too.

I’m a complete health freak and wouldn’t go near any of that other stuff.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like gristle, any pepper on a pasty is too much.



It's s a key ingredient and goes in the mix not on it. It's not called the king of spices for nothing.


----------



## Lavender Rose (7 Mar 2019)

The weather needs to make its mind up! It's sunny then cloudy....then sunny again! I Just want to go cycling/ running without being blown away


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> The forecast 3-4 inches of snow in my area has been downgraded to 1 or 2 inches of snow. I'm not even bothering to shovel, as it will be 6C on Saturday, with a spot of rain.


That last lot you sent, never arrived.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2019)

Blowing a hoolie and wazzing it down with rain here chez Casa Witty. Spent the morning sorting out show kit, doing laundry and ironing the drapes for the Best in Show pens.

My spendy motorsport memorabilia purchase has also arrived. Oh. My. Sainted. Aunt. 

Off for a spot of lunch. I'm thinking that a bowl of soup followed by a cheese and onion toastie and some fruit might be in order.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2019)

I have just successfully transferred my Dawes Kingpin Blogspot blog to a Wordpress blog. I thought it was going to a PITA but it was quite easy.


----------



## roadrash (7 Mar 2019)

hot cross buns again for me , I blame @CarlP


----------



## Lavender Rose (7 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> hot cross buns again for me , I blame @CarlP



You've reminded me to get Scones,jam and cream on the way home


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> hot cross buns again for me , I blame @CarlP


Hot cross buns are soooo last week.


----------



## roadrash (7 Mar 2019)

not at roadrash towers their not


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> The weather needs to make its mind up! It's sunny then cloudy....then sunny again! I Just want to go cycling/ running without being blown away



I've been cycling this morning, I can confirm its very wet and windy this morning, the bonus was that once they got wet my new cycle shoes stopped creaking and it was nice to cycle in silence.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Hot cross buns are soooo last week.


He's from Lancashire though!


----------



## roadrash (7 Mar 2019)

you say that as though its a bad thing??


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2019)

I dink I'm dowing down dwith a dold !


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2019)

Phoned BT and they are sending me another mesh disk for the Wifi makes sure I get the best signal as the 'disk' in the garage is a little too far from the router.

On another note, I'm out again tonight - Guinness tasting apparently. That's as much as I know.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2019)

Lunch duly consumed. It's still blowing a hoolie and wazzing it down with rain.

So I am searching through some online photo archives..


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Phoned BT and they are sending me another mesh disk for the Wifi makes sure I get the best signal as the 'disk' in the garage is a little too far from the router.
> 
> On another note, I'm out again tonight -* Guinness tasting apparently*. That's as much as I know.


Clear?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2019)

Still no parcel ! They seem to have lost track of tracking as it hasn't moved. I suppose they still have a few hours left but it doesn't seem very promising at the moment !


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2019)

Hic. Met my Mrs, in The Paramount Weatherspoons, and just had an Oatmeal Stout, followed by a Plymouth Porter, and we haven't even got to the guinness event yet. Thats in an hour..

£2.69 a pint.


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2019)

The guinness thingy is at Alberts Chop house and we will be pulling pints, learning some history, and eating. All free. Going to miss my wifes job


----------



## mybike (7 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like gristle, any pepper on a pasty is too much.



It seems you don't like *real* Cornish pasties


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2019)

I have just eaten a banana


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have just eaten a banana


Did you peel it the correct way?


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did you peel it the correct way?



Well, it's grasp tab at the top and pull down, with the skin in four pieces.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's grasp tab at the top and pull down, with the skin in four pieces.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2019)

Well, since I've never watched a monkey eat a banana... 

But I *have* seen Tim Plato (Jason Plato's dad) eat bananas in public.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 Mar 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> There is no such thing as to much pepper.



True. But there is such a thing as _too_ much pepper.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Off for a spot of lunch. I'm thinking that a bowl of soup followed by a cheese and onion toastie and some fruit might be in order.



Do you use a toastie machine or one of those bag thingies you can chuck in a toaster, or do you go freestyle?


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Mar 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> True. But there is such a thing as _too_ much pepper.



Touchay, spelling is clearly not my fortay...


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2019)

Listening to Rennes v Arsenal on TalkSport2


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Do you use a toastie machine or one of those bag thingies you can chuck in a toaster, or do you go freestyle?



I use a small George Foreman grill - it's good for when you've got bread that's not a standard square slice. I do have a toastie machine as well.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2019)

The parcel delivery drivers must be b....y miracle workers as the estimated delivery date is today and according to the tracking it hasn't even left the depot and not even out on delivery!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2019)

Trailer


mybike said:


> It seems you don't like *real* Cornish pasties


Not real peppry gristly ones. We will maintain standards, despite the modern influences.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Clear?
> View attachment 456378


Can't give a like for that. E'er.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> It's s a key ingredient and goes in the mix not on it. It's not called the king of spices for nothing.


Can't give a like for that, either.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have just successfully transferred my Dawes Kingpin Blogspot blog to a Wordpress blog. I thought it was going to a PITA but it was quite easy.


WordPress is where it's at.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Can't give a like for that, either.



I think you should see a doctor...


----------



## raleighnut (7 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's grasp tab at the top and pull down, with the skin in four pieces.


Jeez . 



Spoiler



Some of us are blokes ya know


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I think you should see a doctor...


Why?
Last time I did, she was dead set against Pasties.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2019)

Swedes and parsnips may be in mine.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Swedes and parsnips may be in mine.


You mine swedes & turnips?
We grow 'em over here.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Jeez .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... I've just spat my tea all over my laptop screen.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You mine swedes & turnips?
> We grow 'em over here.


Parsnips come from the ground too.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2019)

I'm thinking along the lines of cups of tea. Time to put the kettle on, methinks...


----------



## Jenkins (7 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, since I've never watched a monkey eat a banana...
> 
> But I *have* seen *Tim Plato (Jason Plato's dad)* eat bananas in public.


Mundane information - when Jason was still in Formula Renault, his parents used to live less than a mile from me on Trimley High Road - I used to pass the house every time I headed anywhere other than Felixstowe as it's the only road out.

Less mundane - I went to Cambridge yesterday evening to see She Drew The Gun at the Portland Arms. On the way in, near the retail park on the Newmarket Road, one of those Proviz style jackets caught my eye due to the wearer's unusual riding position - it was only as he turned in to a side road I realised it was because he was on a Unicycle.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm thinking along the lines of cups of tea. Time to put the kettle on, methinks...


Will it fit you?


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Mundane information - when Jason was still in Formula Renault, his parents used to live less than a mile from me on Trimley High Road - I used to pass the house every time I headed anywhere other than Felixstowe as it's the only road out.



Early 90s, that'd have been. I got to know Linda and Tim (albeit not very well) when I used to be one of the bods in media bibs at Rockingham.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Will it fit you?



Well, I'm a shortarse, so if I pretzel myself... Not sure it'd be terribly fetching, however.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Early 90s, that'd have been. I got to know Linda and Tim (albeit not very well) when I used to be one of the bods in media bibs at Rockingham.


Early 90's would be about right. They were also close freinds of one of my work colleagues at the time.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2019)

A chunk of home made rocky road, a nice  and listening to some Bryan Adams.


----------



## Speicher (8 Mar 2019)

Later today, there will be a lot of drilling going on, as next door are having their gas supply pipe moved. 

Who would like to invite me and Kizzy and Bob over for the day, so that we can have some peace and quiet?


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> A chunk of home made rocky road, a nice  and listening to some Bryan Adams.


Dublin?


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2019)

Speicher said:


> Later today, there will be a lot of drilling going on, as next door are having their gas supply pipe moved.
> 
> Who would like to invite me and Kizzy and Bob over for the day, so that we can have some peace and quiet?



If you don't mind lending a paw with setting up a hall for a cat show, then you're more than welcome chez Casa Reynard, Wol xxx


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dublin?



Oh lordy, not that old chestnut again...


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2019)

Right, bed for me. Nunnight one and all


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2019)

I only put the waste bin out this week, as it was too slippery for me to chance the recycling as well. Next week, we are forecast to be above 0C for high temperatures all week. We only got about 1/2"of snow, as compared to the 3 or 4" forecast. I'm not complaining.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2019)

Time for some early am miles


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Mar 2019)

I have to reseal the bath today. I hate stripping the old sealant away.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have to reseal the bath today. I hate stripping the old sealant away.



It's a messy old job and one that can either take ages or only minutes


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's a messy old job and one that can either take ages or only minutes


It is. Whenever I’ve had to seal the bath in the past, I’ve estimated the time it’ll take then doubled it. Tripling it would be more accurate.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2019)

Morning.It was nice and sunny with a clear sky first thing but it is now clouding over with a thin layer of cloud.

My cold seems to be high tech and is into live streaming ! 

I have sorted some of my artwork out for later at the museum. It is going to be a bit ad lib as I don't know how many people will turn up if any !


----------



## Lavender Rose (8 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I've been cycling this morning, I can confirm its very wet and windy this morning, the bonus was that once they got wet my new cycle shoes stopped creaking and it was nice to cycle in silence.



I ended up just going home and running, anxious about doing too much before my competition on Sunday. It was a nice run, around 5.2 miles split in half - very windy at times! But glad I got out and it's definitely boosted my confidence for the weekend.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (8 Mar 2019)

Our stupid cat has just dropped a live mouse in the kitchen. It’s now hiding behind the onions in the pantry ( the mouse that is, not the cat).


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (8 Mar 2019)

I’ve been suffering with a cold for the past week and today I finally feel like I’m past it. 

This is the first cold I’ve had since I took up cycling four years ago, and also the first time in that period I’ve gone seven days with no serious exercise at all. I actually feel quite refreshed and ready to go this morning.

On a less mundane note, it is 24,901 miles around the earth and I should pass that mileage on Strava this week.


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2019)

Last night went well. We had a chap from Guinness giving us a bit of history, then showing us how to pour a pint. The pub's manager was there and had some nice sandwiches, chips and salad made up for us too. Plenty of free Guinness. The landlord then poured us an American sour IPA - it's not available over here yet, but was apparently 'the next big thing'.

Well, we all took two sips - the stuff was dreadful. All of us left the pints it was that bad. Americans have a strange set of taste buds.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (8 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Last night went well. We had a chap from Guinness giving us a bit of history, then showing us how to pour a pint. The pub's manager was there and had some nice sandwiches, chips and salad made up for us too. Plenty of free Guinness. The landlord then poured us an American sour IPA - it's not available over here yet, but was apparently 'the next big thing'.
> 
> Well, we all took two sips - the stuff was dreadful. All of us left the pints it was that bad. Americans have a strange set of taste buds.



I spent a month over in Montana fly fishing last year and was generally very surprised how good the beer was over there. A lot of micro-breweries seemed to have sprung up in the five years since my previous visit.

Also rather surprisingly, their beer generally seemed a lot stronger than ours, it was difficult to find one < 5% abv and, when asked, most bar staff had no idea of the strength of the beers they were serving. People also seemed not to consider whether they were driving over the limit. It was a bit like the UK back in the 1970s in that regard. There is a lot less traffic on the road though. Montana is 1.5 times the size of the UK with the population of Birmingham (I don’t mean they all have brummy accents, thank God).

I don’t remember coming across a sour IPA though.

Appropriately, our favourite was a brew called Trout Slayer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Last night went well. We had a chap from Guinness giving us a bit of history, then showing us how to pour a pint. The pub's manager was there and had some nice sandwiches, chips and salad made up for us too. Plenty of free Guinness. The landlord then poured us an American sour IPA - it's not available over here yet, but was apparently 'the next big thing'.
> 
> Well, we all took two sips - the stuff was dreadful. All of us left the pints it was that bad. Americans have a strange set of taste buds.


I wouldn't drink sour IPA either, nor that lemon shandy. Got a couple of small breweries near me, and I live about 2 miles from Destihl.
https://www.destihl.com


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2019)

Having been in the photo industry for years, I can also tell you that whatever product reps think will be the next big thing...
usually isn't.


----------



## mybike (8 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 456386



If your banana is at the ideal state of ripeness, with a bit of green still on it, you probably won't get stringy bits.


----------



## mybike (8 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Why?
> Last time I did, she was dead set against Pasties.



There are Pasties and Cornish Pasties tho'.



Gravity Aided said:


> Swedes and parsnips may be in mine.



May?


----------



## mybike (8 Mar 2019)

Noticed the brown bin had been emptied so went out and brought mine and my neighbours in, locking the garden gate after me. Shortly after the window cleaners arrived and asked me to unlock the gate. 

The silver bin is still awaiting emptying.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2019)

Mrs. GA is from Michigan's upper peninsula, where a lot of Cornish miners settled in the 1800's. Ours are just crust, beef, potatoes, onions, swedes, and maybe parsnips. If I make them, I use turnips and onions and potatoes and beef. Only options I'm aware off, besides chicken and leek pasties.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Last night went well. We had a chap from Guinness giving us a bit of history, then showing us how to pour a pint. The pub's manager was there and had some nice sandwiches, chips and salad made up for us too. Plenty of free Guinness. The landlord then poured us an American sour IPA - it's not available over here yet, but was apparently 'the next big thing'.
> 
> Well, we all took two sips - the stuff was dreadful. All of us left the pints it was that bad. Americans have a strange set of taste buds.


I've had some good sour IPAs. If Guinness can't brew it, that's down to them, not the brew style. Best drunk as the first one of the session, IMO.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> If your banana is at the ideal state of ripeness, with a bit of green still on it, you probably won't get stringy bits.


Still


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2019)

I’ve been for a bike ride and stopped off at local shop. I might have bought some hot cross buns.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2019)

This morning, Lexi and Mr Gingernuts were nose to nose on the drive, with Madam telling him *exactly* what she thought of him. I will be borrowing a trap next week and hopefully, Mr Gingernuts will become Mr Gingernutless.

I have made a chocolate cake, wrapped a birthday present, done a load of laundry, hauled wood, and loaded the car with the stuff I need for this afternoon's show hall set up.

Shortly, I shall have some lunch. I will probably have a couple of slices of toast with the leftovers of last night's chilli on top. Might grate some cheese on it too. Cups of tea will also be involved at some point.

Also, in really mundane news, my watch battery has run out. I'll have to go into town to get a new one after the weekend. All is not lost though, as I have a nice vintage wind-up watch I can use in the mean time.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Mar 2019)

My bath sealing duties have gone on hold as my sealant gun and other stuff needed to complete the job have vanished into the abyss that I call a garage. 

So... job number one: sort the garage out, throw the junk away, hopefully find all the stuff I’ve ‘lost’ in the depths of the garage. 

Job number two: ban everyone else in the family from entering the garage and dumping stuff anywhere. That way, if it becomes a mess again, it’s my fault.


----------



## roadrash (8 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve been for a bike ride and stopped off at local shop. I might have bought some hot cross buns.



just remind me who it was that last week said... "hot cross buns are so last week"


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2019)

Well I did my talk! More of a ramble really ! I had 13 people turn up and I managed to keep them asleep fo 15 minutes.

It was a bit awkward trying to do the talk in an "L" shaped corridor and I dried up several times thinking of things to say. Well it's over with now which ia a relief.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (8 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My bath sealing duties have gone on hold as my sealant gun and other stuff needed to complete the job have vanished into the abyss that I call a garage.
> 
> So... job number one: sort the garage out, throw the junk away, hopefully find all the stuff I’ve ‘lost’ in the depths of the garage.
> 
> Job number two: ban everyone else in the family from entering the garage and dumping stuff anywhere. That way, if it becomes a mess again, it’s my fault.



I have garage pixies as well and it’s incredibly annoying. 

I usually move most of the junk to a location that only my wife will find inconvenient so she’ll then dispose of it, as she should have done in the first place.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> just remind me who it was that last week said... "hot cross buns are so last week"


These are for next week. I’m ahead of my time me.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well I did my talk! More of a ramble really ! I had 13 people turn up and I managed to keep them asleep fo 15 minutes.
> 
> It was a bit awkward trying to do the talk in an "L" shaped corridor and I dried up several times thinking of things to say. Well it's over with now which ia a relief.



Next time, bullet points written in bold uppercase on numbered index cards.  Works a charm every time.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I have garage pixies as well and it’s incredibly annoying.



I have one of those too. Well, a sort of house-and-garage pixie AKA the female parental unit. 

After pixie visitations, I can then never find *anything*


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2019)

Right, I'm off to go and set up a show hall.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Next time, bullet points written in bold uppercase on numbered index cards.  Works a charm every time.


Think the above would be better


----------



## Phaeton (8 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> throw the junk away,


Never going to happen


----------



## Phaeton (8 Mar 2019)

My swap from 700mm bars to 600mm might be a narrow too far, only time will tell, after the ride tomorrow, assuming the weather bahaves


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2019)

I am beginning to think that Oops! Have lost my parcel ! The tracking device is stuck in Tamworth and hasn't moved for days! 

It is torture waiting for something, hearing the doorbell and discover that it's your wife's parcel !

Thanks Bullets might have helped ! It was a bit of off the cuff type talk. I didn't know if anyone would turn up or exactly what I was supposed to talk about . I think most of my work was from 20 years ago, time has moved on and ideas about the past and archaeological discoveries have altered. Plus my memory is a bit faulty especially today. 
Having done it I am a bit more knowledgeable as to what's required.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> Noticed the brown bin had been emptied so went out and brought mine and my neighbours in, locking the garden gate after me. Shortly after the window cleaners arrived and asked me to unlock the gate.
> 
> The silver bin is still awaiting emptying.



A silver bin, I've got to get one of those....then I'll know I've really won at life.


----------



## roadrash (8 Mar 2019)

ive just burned two hot cross buns, well when I say burned I probably should say incinerated, at least the smoke detectors work


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> *I am beginning to think that Oops! Have lost my parcel ! *The tracking device is stuck in Tamworth and hasn't moved for days!
> 
> It is torture waiting for something, hearing the doorbell and discover that it's your wife's parcel !
> 
> ...


There's been an "oops" liveried van up here. I was thinking, after it passed me, it'd be a great name for a delivery company. Then it passed me pulling out of a sidestreet, then coming back the other way.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> My swap from 700mm bars to 600mm might be a narrow too far, only time will tell, after the ride tomorrow,* assuming the weather bahaves*


Tha said...


Phaeton said:


> Never going to happen


----------



## gbb (8 Mar 2019)

Threw my rattle out the pram this morning at work 

It's been a stressy week, one of my worst, just can't catch up with the workload.
One of the line workers blocked me in while I was working on a machine with a pallet of boxes...preventing me from getting my toolchest out....it just tipped me over the edge  I shoved my toolbox through In a mini strop...knocked over maybe 10 empty boxes....and I instantly made myself look a proper idiot.

Ah well, 2 minutes later I chilled back down .

Unusual for me, when things get stressy, I usually deliberately chill down, just to try to control the rising stress levels.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2019)

gbb said:


> Threw my rattle out the pram this morning at work
> 
> It's been a stressy week, one of my worst, just can't catch up with the workload.
> One of the line workers blocked me in while I was working on a machine with a pallet of boxes...preventing me from getting my toolchest out....it just tipped me over the edge  I shoved my toolbox through In a mini strop...knocked over maybe 10 empty boxes....and I instantly made myself look a proper idiot.
> ...


That poor, defenceless tool chest.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2019)

Sunny and above 0C here.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2019)

Show hall all set up. Have had soup and sausage rolls. Now having a  and a biskit.


----------



## gbb (8 Mar 2019)

4 granddaughters aged 13 down to 2 and I grandson aged 5 will stay over tomorrow night.
There will be pancake making and eating, game playing, dinosaur wars with the grandson, film watching in all probability...and maybe some earplugs wearing 

Oh, and my dog smells.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2019)

Having another  while attempting to pretzel a poem into submission.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2019)

Pretzels are the best snack to eat,
no other snack to me can compete.
Most everyone likes them it's true,
having them as a snack is nothing new.
Pretzels have been around forever,
there are no ties we can sever.

There is a story I would like to tell,
about how these pretzels started to sell.
A monk from France shared his recipe,
it showed how to make a pretzel cookie you see.
He showed the American how it was made,
the way it was folded so the pretzel stayed.

Rolled the dough out and made it long,
tied it together like praying hands that are strong.
Tied it towards God because that where prayers go,
this made the shape of the pretzel and that is so.
Then some American took dough and did the same,
that's when the true pretzel got it's name.

So that is why the pretzel is the best snack ever,
to live without them I say never!


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Pretzels are the best snack to eat,
> no other snack to me can compete.
> Most everyone likes them it's true,
> having them as a snack is nothing new.
> ...



I've been dipping into a large bag of pretzels all evening...


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've been dipping into a large bag of pretzels all evening...


I don't know...


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2019)

I've eaten nearly the whole bag.  Oopssss... 

Anyways, bed for me. Cat show tomorrow.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2019)

Time for some miles me thinks


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Mar 2019)

We have rain here this morning. Hopefully it'll slacken so I can go out for a bimble on the new tyres.


----------



## colly (9 Mar 2019)

Been uphalf the bloody night and I'm cream crackered now. It's happening more and more, no idea why.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> Been uphalf the bloody night and I'm cream crackered now. It's happening more and more, no idea why.


You have my sympathy !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2019)

Morning. I think it is grey out ! I haven't looked properly yet.
Head bunged up! Having a  at the moment .

I rang Oops customer services yesterday and spoke to an automated system !  Now that's what I call service !


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> Been uphalf the bloody night and I'm cream crackered now. It's happening more and more, no idea why.


You need to have a talk with yourself & work out what's bothering you.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2019)

Seems like someone is worrying about whether they should buy another bike or not syndrome !


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Mar 2019)

Finally feeling vaguely human for the first time in at least a week: after being signed off sick for two weeks with a cold (Awkward things in my case because I have Asthma, so colds tend to stay around and have a party) I promptly caught flu last week, with additional vomiting and dizzyness, which was a lovely start to the year.
Still, I've been up an hour and the room hasn't started spinning yet, so I think I'm finally improving...


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have one of those too. Well, a sort of house-and-garage pixie AKA the female parental unit.
> 
> After pixie visitations, I can then never find *anything*


When I was a kid my female parental unit used to sometimes drive me mad with her 'tidying up'. 

One time I'd spent the day looking for one of my toys, without success, and as a last resort (because young kids don't usually talk to their parental units unless absolutely necessary) I asked if she had seen it. "Oh yes, but you haven't played with it lately so I threw it away"!

"But it was mone of my favourites!"

"Well you should have played with it more then."

FPU's are always right...


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> Been uphalf the bloody night and I'm cream crackered now. It's happening more and more, no idea why.



Same here. Went to bed at ten, sun woke me up at 12.30 when getting in from work, then couldn't sleep. The hoolie outside might be part of the reason.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We have rain here this morning. Hopefully it'll slacken so I can go out for a bimble on the new tyres.


Why only the new tyres, take the bike as well.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You need to have a talk with yourself & work out what's bothering you.


And if he answers himself, what then?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why only the new tyres, take the bike as well.


Never thought of that! I was going to balance my hands and feet on the axles and roll down the hill. Your suggestion is much more sensible. Now I’ll be able to get back up the hill too! 

Seriously though, I have not only new tyres, but new brake pads to bed in. Unfortunately, the wind has picked up enormously and it’s raining so I’m going to have to wait methinks. Tomorrow is no-go as it’s forecast heavy  and possibly sleet here all day. Not a great weekend for turning the pedals.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> And if he answers himself, what then?


He'll hopefully know the answer, the trick is not to lie to yourself, it doesn't help anybody.

Been out with the dog, it's a bit wild out there, can't see me testing the new handlebars today


----------



## Slioch (9 Mar 2019)

My new "cycling" watch has been thoroughly tested in the shower and I can confirm that it is indeed waterproof.
(£4.92 from China including postage - I know how to treat myself )


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (9 Mar 2019)

Bought some stuff to clear a bid of mold on shower tray....

Ended up removing the sealant and putting it back on!

Could not find a tool I needed and so every tool box and draw is open strewn everywhere

5 minute job has turned into hours!

At least the weather is rubbish and once it’s finished we are going to the pub


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> My new "cycling" watch has been thoroughly tested in the shower and I can confirm that it is indeed waterproof.
> (£4.92 from China including postage - I know how to treat myself )


----------



## mybike (9 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mrs. GA is from Michigan's upper peninsula, where a lot of Cornish miners settled in the 1800's. Ours are just crust, beef, potatoes, onions, swedes, and maybe parsnips. If I make them, I use turnips and onions and potatoes and beef. Only options I'm aware off, besides chicken and leek pasties.



There are quite a few varieties I've seen. I've been told these are the best. They were approached by a supermarket but turned them down and say "The ingredients we use are too expensive to create them for the mass market anyway". 

One pasty I've never been able to find is the savoury and sweet pasty.


----------



## alicat (9 Mar 2019)

I accidentally learnt how to turn the display on my monitor through 90 degrees.


----------



## mybike (9 Mar 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> A silver bin, I've got to get one of those....then I'll know I've really won at life.



Don't get too excited, it's more grey than silver. It's called grey to distinguish it from the black bins which are silver.



alicat said:


> I accidentally learnt how to turn the display on my monitor through 90 degrees.



Used to have a TSR programme to do that, or something similar, to the unsuspecting.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> Don't get too excited, it's more grey than silver. It's called grey to distinguish it from the black bins which are silver.


You seem to have the same collection company that operates in these parts. Our Black bags turned Blue in November last year.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2019)

That wind is strong. Its ripped out a polycarbonate glazing panel from my gazebo and almost ripped the gate off. All at the same time. My drill can't keep up with the repairs. I'm supposed to be cleaning the bike.


----------



## colly (9 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You need to have a talk with yourself & work out what's bothering you.


I've tried that. Unfortunately I didn't get any kind of sensible response.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> That wind is strong. Its ripped out a polycarbonate glazing panel from my gazebo and almost ripped the gate off. All at the same time. My drill can't keep up with the repairs. I'm supposed to be cleaning the bike.


Clean your bike with a drill?


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> There are quite a few varieties I've seen. I've been told these are the best. They were approached by a supermarket but turned them down and say "The ingredients we use are too expensive to create them for the mass market anyway".
> 
> One pasty I've never been able to find is the savoury and sweet pasty.


Common in these parts many years ago. The good old 'Bedfordshire Clanger'! Apparently the workers in the fields would take them for their lunch. They had meaty stuff in one end and jam in the other, with a pastry divider inbetween to stop the fillings mixing.

I've never seen them commercially made but my grandma made them on oaccasion.

(The posh folks in Hertfordshire wouldn't be seen dead with one! )


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2019)

Well I contacted Oops and spoke to a human. His response was that my package was still in transit, just like I could read on my tracking . I told him that I would never use them ever again .


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Mar 2019)

In the States, the pasty seems confined to the State of Michigan. Signs up, restaurants have them, in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. Get a few miles into Wisconsin, though, and you don't hear anything about them. Only store that stocks a commercial pasty around here is based in Michigan. Mrs. GA takes a dim view of the commercially produced pasty.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Clean your bike with a drill?



Would be quick. Bike sorted. The drive side end cap on my GXP BB has recently decided to migrate away from the BB cups to the spider every ride, leaving a gap where the bearing seals are. Been trouble free for two years 

Just fixed it by cutting a small section out of an old 23mm road tube, and slipping it over the axel between the cap and spider, keeping the cap pushed against the bearing seals.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Mar 2019)

Our concept of pork pie, in my family, is totally different from that which you guys have, as well.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2019)

We went over to Steeple Ashton to a jumble sale . It was a bit like a rugby scrum ! I bought an old Eveready plastic front lamp and a well and truly dented pewter tankard. I'm having fun removing the dents from said tankard. It's sort of looking round shaped !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> My new "cycling" watch has been thoroughly tested in the shower and I can confirm that it is indeed waterproof.
> (£4.92 from China including postage - I know how to treat myself )


Is it a watch that records your rides or just a simple, everyday watch you use when out on the bike? 

Inquiring minds.


----------



## Slioch (9 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Is it a watch that records your rides or just a simple, everyday watch you use when out on the bike?
> 
> Inquiring minds.



No, nothing special. Deteriorating eyesight means I struggle to read my watch without glasses, so needed something cheap and funky with a bigger display.
And the colours match my cycling kit, not that I'm a tart or anything 







https://www.dx.com/p/skmei-1258-pre...n-digital-wristwatch-red-2015383#.XIPBhYXgreQ


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2019)

Hungarian Goulash in the stock pot now - will let it simmer for a few hours.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2019)

One top of all today's shenanigans, BT shipped the second WIFI disc. We have the router sat in one corner of the lounge (next to the telephone socket), a disc on the other side (nearest garage) and a further disk mounted on the inside garage wall. The 'house' disc is relaying to the garage, so all hunkey dorey now.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Hungarian Goulash in the stock pot now - will let it simmer for a few hours.



Almost forgot the 2 tins of chopped tomatoes (I say almost - still got two hours or more to cook).


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2019)

Now then. 

2.5 mile dog walk✅
12 mile run✅
3 mile walk back from Station ✅
Bread dough proving ✅
Mug of tea✅
Two hot cross buns ✅

And relax. 

Oh and by the way there were NO pasty’s in Greggs today. Not even for ready money.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Now then.
> 
> 2.5 mile dog walk✅
> 12 mile run✅
> ...



It's mad isn't it.... weekends = mad busy


----------



## colly (9 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Now then.
> 
> 2.5 mile dog walk✅
> 12 mile run✅
> ...




I need a sit down.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finally feeling vaguely human for the first time in at least a week: after being signed off sick for two weeks with a cold (Awkward things in my case because I have Asthma, so colds tend to stay around and have a party) I promptly caught flu last week, with additional vomiting and dizzyness, which was a lovely start to the year.
> Still, I've been up an hour and the room hasn't started spinning yet, so I think I'm finally improving...



Actually Scratch that: It's back with a vengeance.

Ugh.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Actually Scratch that: It's back with a vengeance.
> 
> Ugh.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Actually Scratch that: It's back with a vengeance.
> 
> Ugh.


Not good. Gws.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2019)

Busy day at the Ely CP cat show today. Took both girls. Poppy bombed in just about everything except her Open, where she came second. Lexi came last in her Open, but did win two side classes (prettiest female, cat shown in best condition).

Muggins did the results board, plus all the rosettes and prize cards, as well as stewarding for Best in Show.

I am now knackered. Really fancy a bag of chips, but too tired to go out and the chippy doesn't deliver.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Actually Scratch that: It's back with a vengeance.
> 
> Ugh.



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Our concept of pork pie, in my family, is totally different from that which you guys have, as well.



and football....


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2019)

Goulash was very good -daughter said 'why do you need to make so much' - i.e. it needs a few hours to cook it - we have a supply now...


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Goulash was very good -daughter said 'why do you need to make so much' - i.e. it needs a few hours to cook it - we have a supply now...



But it's one of those things that always tastes better the next day... Ergo you have to make more.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> But it's one of those things that always tastes better the next day... Ergo you have to make more.


Oh yes...


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> But it's one of those things that always tastes better the next day... Ergo you have to make more.


I love goulash, now I need to make some. Eventually.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Mar 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> and football....


Yes, mine has ground pork, about half as much ground beef, and mashed potatoes in a nine-inch pie shell. And served hot. I also know how to make the English style one, I just prefer the colonial style.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2019)

My legs ache.


----------



## Slioch (9 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> (The posh folks in Hertfordshire wouldn't be seen dead with one! )



I'm originally from Herts, but I'll give you a "like" for that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I love goulash, now I need to make some. Eventually.


Word has it fossy's got some in his freezer.


----------



## gbb (9 Mar 2019)

Rear window wiper replaced, engine oil and filter done, air filter too...total cost £34.
TPMS sensors on the front replaced as well, £40 each, just got to see if they register with the cars computer.

It's a wonderful thing having a car mechanic as a son in law....and access to garage equipment.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2019)

A  would go down really well right now...


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Mar 2019)

I'm going to buy an ironing board and an iron tomorrow. I haven't worn ironed clothes since 2017 (when Mrs Accy last did them) as I just couldn't be bothered to iron them and I didn't have an iron or board which was/is obviously a problem. I'm quite looking forward to ironing my own clothes, as I haven't done so for about 10 years. The novelty will soon wear off though.


----------



## tyred (9 Mar 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm going to buy an ironing board and an iron tomorrow. I haven't worn ironed clothes since 2017 (when Mrs Accy last did them) as I just couldn't be bothered to iron them and I didn't have an iron or board which was/is obviously a problem. I'm quite looking forward to ironing my own clothes, as I haven't done so for about 10 years. The novelty will soon wear off though.



A word of advice. Should the phone ring whilst ironing, don't answer it it.....


----------



## tyred (9 Mar 2019)

Two bottles of Tyskie in my fridge. I've just opened one of them


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2019)

tyred said:


> A word of advice. Should the phone ring whilst ironing, don't answer it it.....


Why not?


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2019)

tyred said:


> Two bottles of Tyskie in my fridge. I've just opened one of them



Na zdrowie!!!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why not?


A hot ear !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Mar 2019)

Morning! A very wet morning hereabouts. Possibility of snow later.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2019)

Wet Sunday morning miles time.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2019)

Morning. Ooh! I can see some blue sky. It looks very windy going by how fast the grey clouds are whizzing by.

I fancy a cold hot cross bun !


----------



## raleighnut (10 Mar 2019)

It's Snowing here in Leicester, supposed to be going out at lunchtime to see Sally Barker at the Musician.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Mar 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/Qv-kwFIYrZ0


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Mar 2019)

Second mug of tea✅
Legs still ache✅
Frankie Two-Chews asleep on my lap✅
Considering the matter of whether to have a cold hot cross bun. I can’t decide whether like HCB better hot or cold. It is a dilemma.


----------



## Slioch (10 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Considering the matter of whether to have a cold hot cross bun. I can’t decide whether like HCB better hot or cold. It is a dilemma.



Surely the clues in the name?

Croissants heated up in the microwave for me, then smothered in raspberry jam.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> Surely the clues in the name?
> 
> Croissants heated up in the microwave for me, then smothered in raspberry jam.



HCB situation might be moot. There is a proposal to go out for breakfast. Currently in negotiations.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> HCB situation might be moot. There is a proposal to go out for breakfast. Currently in negotiations.


You could have one while you decide !


----------



## alicat (10 Mar 2019)

I woke up to a dusting of snow. Outside, obvs.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2019)

I'm aching like I have been kicked all over! This cold just keeps on giving! I may have a nap soon .


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You could have one while you decide !


Great idea


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Ooh! I can see some blue sky. It looks very windy going by how fast the grey clouds are whizzing by.
> 
> I fancy a cold hot cross bun !



I bought 4 apple and cinnamon hcb from Waitrose, not normally a fan but they are ok preferably cold.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2019)

Cold cross bun?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Mar 2019)

I booted my computer up in Windows (rather than Linux) because I need to reduce the partition size which involves turning off some synced folders in Dropbox (in Windows). 

It eventually booted up after a full 5 minutes. Then crashed with Blue Screen of Death. Now it’s ‘scanning and repairing drive C:’. It’s been stuck on 22% for 30 minutes. 

I really beginning to appreciate Linux more and more (and more).


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> *Surely the clues in the name?*
> 
> Croissants heated up in the microwave for me, then smothered in raspberry jam.


Cross?


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2019)

alicat said:


> I woke up to a dusting of snow. Outside, obvs.


You're camping out?


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Cold cross bun?



The heat seems to interfere with the flavour.


----------



## alicat (10 Mar 2019)

Now it's blowing a hoolie. Glad I am (still) inside.


----------



## gbb (10 Mar 2019)

gbb said:


> 4 granddaughters aged 13 down to 2 and I grandson aged 5 will stay over tomorrow night.
> There will be pancake making and eating, game playing, dinosaur wars with the grandson, film watching in all probability...and maybe some earplugs wearing
> 
> Oh, and my dog smells.


Casualty list so far.
One ornament smashed...no one knows how 
Dogs taken himself upstairs I can guess why 
2 year old suddenly went I to meltdown and tears...no one knows why 
Just 2 left here now, currently enjoying some sort of 'normality '


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Mar 2019)

alicat said:


> Now it's blowing a hoolie. Glad I am (still) inside.



We had that yesterday, calmer this morning but starting to pick up again, typical that the rain started whilst I was outside cleaning the litter tray


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Mar 2019)

The sun comes out, goes back in, comes out, goes back in, our poor cat doesn't know where to lay for the best


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2019)

Finished off the repairs to the 'gazebo' as it has my missus 'hot tub in it - it's glazed two sides, one side is the garage wall, and the front is open (we have a material shower curtain to keep heat in). The wind was that strong, it popped 2 of the 3 glazed panels out yesterday. As I was quickly trying to rescue them, one cracked (polycarbonate).

So re-seated the outer two and decided that I'd reinforce the frame, and make the middle panel as an opening window - I'd originally planned to do it, but at the time it was a bit tricky. Fortunately I got it finished just as the wind has picked up again. Nothing blown out this time.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2019)

Totally knackered after yesterday. Slept a solid 12 hours. Had a toasted hot cross bun and a  for breakfast.

It was raining here, but now the sun is doing the hokey cokey with the clouds. Blowing a hoolie, though.

I have unpacked a cat from the box containing the drapes for the Best in Show pens, then put away the show kit, carriers, flatbed trolley and the box with the drapes for the Best in Show pens.

Now about to have a spot of luncheon.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Mar 2019)

Weather is getting worse, the wind is really getting up, far worse than yesterday


----------



## roadrash (10 Mar 2019)

on the matter of hot/cold hot cross buns, the answer is always hot, in fact when I become king "cold" hot cross buns will be banned ..


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2019)

Well, that's a bowl of alphabet soup, avocado on toast, a pear and two  duly consumed.

The weather is now currently giving us four seasons in a day. We've just had some snow flurries, interspersed with hail and biblical rain. And now the sun is out again. Wind is certainly pretty brisk - not sure a bike ride is on the agenda as I'd probably be blown backwards.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Mar 2019)

My dad is home after a stay in hospital


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> on the matter of hot/cold hot cross buns, the answer is always hot, in fact when I become king "cold" hot cross buns will be banned ..


Will "your majesty" be ensuring that the price doesn't increase as a result?


----------



## roadrash (10 Mar 2019)

obviously


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Mar 2019)

Well we went out for breakfast had full English. 

I had a toasted HCB of lunch @Vantage will be relieved to know. 

Then we went to Lucifers cave, otherwise known as Swindon outlet centre. 

Dogs walked. 

Now having a cup of splosh.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> My dad is home after a stay in hospital



Dad's belong at home 

Leftover sausage hash for me tea


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Dad's belong at home
> 
> Leftover sausage hash for me tea



Yup


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2019)

Having a  and a portuguese custard tart.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2019)

Just emailed The Chief to say I won't be coming into work tomorrow and I'll send the doctors response ASAP.

The irony of having a good boss who really looks after his staff: you don't like taking time off for being sick.


----------



## Vantage (10 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I had a toasted HCB of lunch @Vantage will be relieved to know.



Ruh roh? 

What'd I do this time? 
It wasn't me! Honest!


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just emailed The Chief o say I won't be coming into work tomorrow and I'll send the doctors response ASAP.
> 
> The irony of having a good boss who really looks after his staff: you don't like taking time off for being sick.



I don't like taking time off, never thrown a sickie in my life


----------



## gbb (10 Mar 2019)

Cousin of mine deleted off my friends list on FB.
TBF I hardly know him but an outrageous comment by him on a 'viral' post about a cyclist injured on an unlit warning sign at night ...nah, not interested in you fella.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I don't like taking time off, never thrown a sickie in my life



If you mean _pretending _to be sick I've never done that either, but there were some bosses where I didn't regret _having _to take time off.

Plus one who made me ill because of his management style, but that was his own fault.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2019)

Well, the poem I have ended up with is nothing like the one I originally set out to write... 

But I think it's a keeper anyways.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2019)

Ooh! That was interesting! I was asked if I would take part in a customer satisfaction survey having looked to see how my parcel was doing !
I gave them an ear full! 
How do you rate your experience with using our service ? Poor !
Why do you use other postal services ? They deliver my parcels !
Would you ever recommend our company to anyone else? No!
Would you use our services again? No! I should have said when Hell freezes over!


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! That was interesting! I was asked if I would take part in a customer satisfaction survey having looked to see how my parcel was doing !
> I gave them an ear full!
> How do you rate your experience with using our service ? Poor !
> Why do you use other postal services ? They deliver my parcels !
> ...


Be careful on that last bit,
Sunday 21:08 in Hell
-7°C
Clear with periodic clouds


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! That was interesting! I was asked if I would take part in a customer satisfaction survey having looked to see how my parcel was doing !
> I gave them an ear full!
> How do you rate your experience with using our service ? Poor !
> Why do you use other postal services ? They deliver my parcels !
> ...



I once received an email asking me for my opinion of a well known freight company, I was only too happy to oblige 
They responded and apologised, blamed it on a computer error despite me informing them of poorly trained staff who don't know what they are doing and don't understand English so just seem to make things up as they go along.
We don't choose to use them, our customers make that decision but I have to struggle with getting hold of the relevant legally required paperwork


----------



## postman (10 Mar 2019)

Back home from one week in Costa Adeje, Tenerife.First visit, adults only 5 star 'otel.Boy was it hot on Saturday afternoon i had to go back to the cool of our room and sit with a flannel on my head,i felt sick.So tonight we land at Leeds and Bradford Yeadon to us biting wind snow and snow flurries.Time to catch up.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2019)

postman said:


> Back home from one week in Costa Adeje, Tenerife.First visit, adults only 5 star 'otel.Boy was it hot on Saturday afternoon i had to go back to the cool of our room and sit with a flannel on my head,i felt sick.*So tonight we land at Leeds and Bradford Yeadon to us biting wind snow and snow flurries.*Time to catch up.


Get down first time?

And welcome back to Yorshur


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2019)

Morning all , nice bright start to the i get the impression this week is going to fly along


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just emailed The Chief to say I won't be coming into work tomorrow and I'll send the doctors response ASAP.
> 
> The irony of having a good boss who really looks after his staff: you don't like taking time off for being sick.




I've been on antibiotics since Thursday, chest infection. 
Pleasure of working in care, cant remember ever having a chest infection.. 

I've had a week of headaches and feeling yuk with the antibiotic.. 
No time off but i did have a half day holiday friday. 

I'll be hiding at work today, i feel shell shocked after all these headaches..


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> I've been on antibiotics since Thursday, chest infection.
> Pleasure of working in care, cant remember ever having a chest infection..
> 
> I've had a week of headaches and feeling yuk with the antibiotic..
> ...


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> I've been on antibiotics since Thursday, chest infection.
> Pleasure of working in care, cant remember ever having a chest infection..
> 
> I've had a week of headaches and feeling yuk with the antibiotic..
> ...


I hope it clears up soon and you can feel like your normal self once again .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2019)

Morning. It is a lovely bright clear start to the day today.

I had a better night's sleep last night but I'm still aching all over. 

Im chuckling watching Schrodie inventing new games. I think he is bored! He was on top of a nest of tables seeing what he could knock on to the floor so I threw him his aluminium ball to play with. After a brief chase he picked up the ball and dropped it in to his ball run. I think he has now gone off to drop the ball into one of my shoes!


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Mar 2019)

It’s been a trying morning so far for Frankie Two-Chews.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s been a trying morning so far for Frankie Two-Chews.
> 
> View attachment 456979


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Mar 2019)

Sunny morning, a bit nippy but not too bad. The weather report for the rest of the week doesn't look good


----------



## Katherine (11 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Sunny morning, a bit nippy but not too bad. The weather report for the rest of the week doesn't look good


I noticed that too


----------



## mybike (11 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Common in these parts many years ago. The good old 'Bedfordshire Clanger'! Apparently the workers in the fields would take them for their lunch. They had meaty stuff in one end and jam in the other, with a pastry divider inbetween to stop the fillings mixing.
> 
> I've never seen them commercially made but my grandma made them on oaccasion.
> 
> (The posh folks in Hertfordshire wouldn't be seen dead with one! )



Tho' having lived so close, I don't recall ever seeing a clanger for sale.



Gravity Aided said:


> In the States, the pasty seems confined to the State of Michigan. Signs up, restaurants have them, in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. Get a few miles into Wisconsin, though, and you don't hear anything about them. Only store that stocks a commercial pasty around here is based in Michigan. Mrs. GA takes a dim view of the commercially produced pasty.



It's probably true that you simply cannot produce them in high volume to a reasonable quality.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> Tho' having lived so close, I don't recall ever seeing a clanger for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably true that you simply cannot produce them in high volume to a reasonable quality.


True... and I expect the fillings were variable too, as they were home made. The women would have used whatever meat (and jam) they had at the time, and any herbs and spices. I don't know if there even was a standard recipe for them. Any attempt at mass production would be a watered down version of the real thing - just as Cornish pasties are.


----------



## mybike (11 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well I contacted Oops and spoke to a human. His response was that my package was still in transit, just like I could read on my tracking . I told him that I would never use them ever again .



He probably had no more information than you.


----------



## postman (11 Mar 2019)

Something not quite right this morning.Been down to the dining room ,and breakfast is not ready.Went back to the bedroom and the maid has not made the bed or room up yet.Also noticed that yellow ball in the sky seems to have bugg'''' off taking the blue sky with it.This is not a 5 star hotel far from it.Oh yes and the Leeds and Liverpool canal is not i repeat is not like the blue sea either,i want my money back,take me back to Costa Adeje,someone.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Mar 2019)

It's a bit of a chilly wind, next 24-36 hrs could be very March weather..


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5563313, member: 9609"]the most beautiful windless blue sky day imaginable, but instead of head out on the bike i'm off to hartlpool to visit my mad relitives [/QUOTE]


At least your not French lol


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

Anyone have the earth move this morning? 

06:51:21.2 51.163 -0.251 1 -0.3 NEWDIGATE, SURREY

Another


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> It's probably true that you simply cannot produce them in high volume to a reasonable quality.


Very true. Although all I do is the dicing, myself. Mrs. GA controls the process and quality controls from there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Mar 2019)

GWS, @meta lon


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone have the earth move this morning?
> 
> 06:51:21.2 51.163 -0.251 1 -0.3 NEWDIGATE, SURREY
> 
> Another


Fracking ?


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Fracking ?


Possible.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Mar 2019)

More likely a gas main...


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> More likely a gas main...


Three mile deep gas main!


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Three mile deep gas main!



Had to go under the Shard footings..
Or maybe a very naughty service main installation mole ..

Or just a quake?


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> I've been on antibiotics since Thursday, chest infection.
> Pleasure of working in care, cant remember ever having a chest infection..
> 
> I've had a week of headaches and feeling yuk with the antibiotic..
> ...



Hope you feel more chipper soon @meta lon


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2019)

Bright but very breezy here chez Casa Reynard today.

We were supposed to have a planned power cut so that they could do some work on the leccy poles and cut back some trees. But no sign of anyone - guess it's too blowy for bods to be up high in a cherry picker.

I've spent the morning bashing veg, sorting some stuff on the Ely CP website and scrubbing litter trays. I'm now going to have a well-earnt spot of luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2019)

Oh, I've put my green wheelie bin and black bag out for collection tomorrow morning. It's been about six weeks since I last bothered to put a black bag out. And it's only half full.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Mar 2019)

Do you eat the bottom of the hot cross bun first or the top?


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2019)

It's a bit busy at the blood donating place today!


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's a bit busy at the blood donating place today!



Hang on, where's @classic33?


----------



## Phaeton (11 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Do you eat the bottom of the hot cross bun first or the top?


You take the nasty 'orrible tasting cross off first & throw it in the bin


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Do you eat the bottom of the hot cross bun first or the top?




As I'm not allowed much milk or dairy atm.. With meds I'm having hot x buns for breakfast.. I find it's best to just devour like Homer Simpson . And salivate as much as possible..


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You take the nasty 'orrible tasting cross off first & throw it in the bin




Lol, Harsh


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> As I'm not allowed much milk or dairy atm.. With meds I'm having hot x buns for breakfast.. I find it's best to just devour like Homer Simpson . And salivate as much as possible..



Sounds like a lot of research and experimentation lies behind that conclusion.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> As I'm not allowed much milk or dairy atm.. With meds I'm having hot x buns for breakfast.. I find it's best to just devour like Homer Simpson . And salivate as much as possible..



In that case, skip the buns and go straight for the doughnuts instead


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hang on, where's @classic33?


Oddly enough, near one such place at the time he posted.


----------



## Katherine (11 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Do you eat the bottom of the hot cross bun first or the top?


I had to think about that for a second.........then the image of the bottom popped into my head, so bottom first please, and I think some hot cross buns will have to pop into the shopping trolley next time I'm out.



meta lon said:


> As I'm not allowed much milk or dairy atm.. With meds I'm having hot x buns for breakfast.. I find it's best to just devour like Homer Simpson . And salivate as much as possible..


When I'm avoiding diary or out of milk, I have porridge for breakfast, made with water with demerara sugar for the crunch.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2019)

Having a  and a biskit.

Knackered. Needed to move a whole load of books and DVDs to get to my big camera bag to find my 1Dmk2. My poor 10D is starting to show its age and was acting up on Saturday when I was supposed to be taking photos at our show for the local paper. Flash shoe is caput, focusing is ropey and the batteries don't hold much charge anymore.

Not sure whether it's worth trying to get it fixed or not... Plus I'd need new batteries for it. FWIW, I bought the 10D new in 2004, and it's given me sterling service since.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> In that case, skip the buns and go straight for the doughnuts instead


Mmmmmm....doughnuts... *drools*


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Having a  and a biskit.
> 
> Knackered. Needed to move a whole load of books and DVDs to get to my big camera bag to find my 1Dmk2. My poor 10D is starting to show its age and was acting up on Saturday when I was supposed to be taking photos at our show for the local paper. Flash shoe is caput, focusing is ropey and the batteries don't hold much charge anymore.
> 
> Not sure whether it's worth trying to get it fixed or not... Plus I'd need new batteries for it. FWIW, I bought the 10D new in 2004, and it's given me sterling service since.


Lots of progress in cameras in the intervening though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Mar 2019)

I somehow managed to buy a bicycle at work, and have it delivered to me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Mar 2019)

Miyata 90. No wheels or brakes but in my size (63cm)


----------



## Katherine (11 Mar 2019)

I went to the tip on the way to Pilates but I was 5 minutes too late and they'd just closed the gates. Next week ...


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Lots of progress in cameras in the intervening though.



True. Especially when it comes to low-light performance. The 10D is brilliant outdoors in ambient light and indoors with flash, but anything over 400 ISO it struggles. Ditto the 1Dmk2, but then I didn't buy it to use indoors.

Will see how much it will cost to fettle the 10D. Third party BP511s are cheap enough. Might keep it as a walkaround camera to take to places I wouldn't take anything poncy, but something like a used 5D has its appeal. I don't do enough photography now to warrant spending too much money, and while I could get a new body, the budget I envisage will only get me a low end DSLR with far too many idiot modes.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Mar 2019)

My car insurance renewal letter came today. They want £414. I went to Compare the Market dot com and got a quote for £240 for virtually the same cover. Guess which one I'm going with?

The robbing barstewards can go find another mug to fleece.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2019)

Had a lovely supper of pulled ham hock in parsley sauce, mashed tatties, steamed veg (carrots, sprouts, broccoli, green beans) and then half a papaya for afters.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Mar 2019)

Katherine said:


> I had to think about that for a second.........then the image of the bottom popped into my head, so bottom first please, and I think some hot cross buns will have to pop into the shopping trolley next time I'm out.
> 
> 
> When I'm avoiding diary or out of milk, I have porridge for breakfast, made with water with *demerara* sugar for the crunch.




It's Diarrhoea I'm trying to aviod @Katherine


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Had a lovely supper of pulled ham hock in parsley sauce, mashed tatties, steamed veg (carrots, sprouts, broccoli, green beans) and then half a papaya for afters.




Re-heated chicken casserole and a jacket spud tonight , why do some foods taste better second time round, bolli is my favourite re-heat meal.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> My car insurance renewal letter came today. They want £414. I went to Compare the Market dot com and got a quote for £240 for virtually the same cover. Guess which one I'm going with?
> 
> The robbing barstewards can go find another mug to fleece.


Try Direct line too, you may save another £50


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Try Direct line too, you may save another £50


I don't know if I could go through all that form filling again! Direct Line may well have been one of the sites Compare the Market looked at - there was loads of them. I'm happy enough with the £240 - its £124 cheaper than I paid last year. 
I beat them down last year after I got a renewal price of £413. I phoned and asked the guy, "If I was to write off my car tomorrow, how much would you give me, the price I have it insured for or the current book price?"
He didn't seem too certain, but said "The book price probably", so I reminded him that £413 was almost a quarter of what the car is worth and I thought that was an excessve amount to ask. So he lowered it to £364. Now this year they are trying to bump it up again and I'm not having it!


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I don't know if I could go through all that form filling again! Direct Line may well have been one of the sites Compare the Market looked at - there was loads of them. I'm happy enough with the £240 - its £124 cheaper than I paid last year.
> I beat them down last year after I got a renewal price of £413. I phoned and asked the guy, "If I was to write off my car tomorrow, how much would you give me, the price I have it insured for or the current book price?"
> He didn't seem too certain, but said "The book price probably", so I reminded him that £413 was almost a quarter of what the car is worth and I thought that was an excessve amount to ask. So he lowered it to £364. Now this year they are trying to bump it up again and I'm not having it!




Direct line are not on the insurance company owned compare sites. 

Not too worry but remember next time.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Direct line are not on the insurance company owned compare sites.
> 
> Not too worry but remember next time.


Will do mate! I may have a different car by then as well.


----------



## colly (11 Mar 2019)

House insurance ! Mundane a f*** (flip for the sensitive souls) But we all know it's not good to be without it.

We decided, last year, to forego the usual insurance we took and opted for pretty much 'disaster cover' only. Still only £200 excess on contents and buildings but we have taken out the accidental damage sections and other various bits and pieces of cover.
So should we have a flood, fire or something major we are still covered but if we drop curry on the carpets, curtains, sofa etc then it's tough luck and we have to stump up for the damage ourselves.
Unlimited cover on contents and buildings and the premium is £151, about 5% more than last year. Prior to this our premiums were at around £450 and rising.

Just have to be careful about where I spill my red wine.

Told you it was mundane.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2019)

Just hope all battens are batted down as Gareth approaches


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Just hope all battens are batted down as Gareth approaches


They're forecasting rain for Manchester.


----------



## pjd57 (11 Mar 2019)

Going for a free haircut tomorrow.... training place.
Any excuse to get the bike out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> True. Especially when it comes to low-light performance. The 10D is brilliant outdoors in ambient light and indoors with flash, but anything over 400 ISO it struggles. Ditto the 1Dmk2, but then I didn't buy it to use indoors.
> 
> Will see how much it will cost to fettle the 10D. Third party BP511s are cheap enough. Might keep it as a walkaround camera to take to places I wouldn't take anything poncy, but something like a used 5D has its appeal. I don't do enough photography now to warrant spending too much money, and while I could get a new body, the budget I envisage will only get me a low end DSLR with far too many idiot modes.


Might look at the 4:3 options.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Miyata 90. No wheels or brakes but in my size (63cm)


Just watch your head on the road signs!


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Might look at the 4:3 options.



No good to me, I'm afraid. Would blow the hell out of the budget. Plus I'd have to start from scratch again, and I've far too much tied up in really good Canon glass and accessories to really want to do that.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Mar 2019)

The water supply here got cut off twelve hours ago, and I was getting nervous. It's just come back on. I've flushed the lavatory in celebration and I'm going to have a shower. It might be cold, but who cares?


----------



## gbb (12 Mar 2019)

December I brought enough LED bulbs to replace everything in the house. The Kodak advertising on the display said they were guaranteed for 3 years. I kept the receipt, the first one failed after 3 months. It's going back. I'm fed up of the quality of stuff nowadays, even though they were a good price I the first place...but not if they only last 3 months


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2019)

Well the Rennies didn't help with the wind


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Mar 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Going for a free haircut tomorrow.... training place.
> Any excuse to get the bike out.



How very Scottish of you Sir


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Mar 2019)

I think Gareth is going to be a very naughty boy, it's wild out atm.. I'll feed the birds if the feeders are still in Peterborough! !


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Mar 2019)

Going to the Pyrenees tomorrow , need some cold mountain air to blow away the cobwebs ! Back in two or three days


----------



## Katherine (12 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> It's Diarrhoea I'm trying to aviod @Katherine


In that case, miss out the sugar. 
That's what I do in those circumstances


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Going to the Pyrenees tomorrow , need some cold mountain air to blow away the cobwebs ! Back in two or three days


The Pyrenees are fantastic. Twenty years ago, I lived and worked at the foot of them for six months. I could see the mountains from my office window. I’d often pop over into Spain and back. Unfortunately, I didn’t cycle then so a bus it was. What a waste. 20/20 hindsight, right?
Twenty years later, on day like today, I’m here. What the hell happened?!


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The Pyrenees are fantastic. Twenty years ago, I lived and worked at the foot of them for six months. I could see the mountains from my office window. I’d often pop over into Spain and back. Unfortunately, I didn’t cycle then so a bus it was. What a waste. 20/20 hindsight, right?
> Twenty years later, on day like today, I’m here. What the hell happened?!


I know the feeling ! just goes to show that we should grab our opportunities when they happen and not wait for something better to turn up.
I agree wholeheartedly about the Pyrenees , lm lucky enough to have French friends with a house there which l can use it whenever l want, more or less.
Come to think of it, l haven't even started on the Spanish side


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2019)

Morning. It is tipping it down out there! I may have to push the boat out later !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Having a  and a biskit.
> 
> Knackered. Needed to move a whole load of books and DVDs to get to my big camera bag to find my 1Dmk2. My poor 10D is starting to show its age and was acting up on Saturday when I was supposed to be taking photos at our show for the local paper. Flash shoe is caput, focusing is ropey and the batteries don't hold much charge anymore.
> 
> Not sure whether it's worth trying to get it fixed or not... Plus I'd need new batteries for it. FWIW, I bought the 10D new in 2004, and it's given me sterling service since.


Have you thought about a second hand one ? I bought my K10D from LCE years ago and has been performing well for years.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2019)

gbb said:


> December I brought enough LED bulbs to replace everything in the house. The Kodak advertising on the display said they were guaranteed for 3 years. I kept the receipt, the first one failed after 3 months. It's going back. I'm fed up of the quality of stuff nowadays, even though they were a good price I the first place...but not if they only last 3 months


Kodak, not the company it used to be.
Unless you bought flash bulbs.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The Pyrenees are fantastic. Twenty years ago, I lived and worked at the foot of them for six months. I could see the mountains from my office window. I’d often pop over into Spain and back. Unfortunately, I didn’t cycle then so a bus it was. What a waste. 20/20 hindsight, right?
> Twenty years later, on day like today, I’m here. What the hell happened?!


Question of the day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5564591, member: 9609"]didn't get there in the end, managed to fall out with them on the phone before newcastle, so we didn't bother with the connecting train and had a nice meal out in the Toon instead.
Kittywakes were back on the Baltic - lovely seabird.
View attachment 457127

[/QUOTE]
Doesn't look like Peoria.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5564595, member: 9609"]But far far far more interestingly - first day of frogspawn
it was a busy and noisy night, jsut wonderful lying in bed listening to all the foggy noises,
View attachment 457146
[/QUOTE]
Love that photo!


----------



## pjd57 (12 Mar 2019)

Morning delivery done. Nothing too challenging ; except the weather; just a bumboo seat .
Coffee stop now and on to the trainee barber.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2019)

Oops have finally admitted they have lost my parcel ! I was looking forward to receiving it for quite a while now ! I have received a refund from the seller who has been very good.
One wonders how someone could lose a shoe box sized parcel. Possibly dropped off with some other parcels by mistake!
I'll have to look for another one now .


----------



## postman (12 Mar 2019)

Brought home a gift from Costa Adeje,a swollen left lower leg.Seems like i got bitten.Really sore and ankle purple and swollen,Doctor says rest and no extra walking.Great i think not.


----------



## postman (12 Mar 2019)

Ok so,before the leg sets solid,i had better get the soddin ironing done.It's all the holiday clothes,I HATE IRONING.


----------



## mybike (12 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Have you thought about a second hand one ? I bought my K10D from LCE years ago and has been performing well for years.



I'll second that, I bought an almost mint second hand K3 a while ago and I'm very pleased with it


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2019)

postman said:


> Brought home a gift from Costa Adeje,a swollen left lower leg.Seems like i got bitten.Really sore and ankle purple and swollen,Doctor says rest and no extra walking.Great i think not.


Scorpion ?


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Mar 2019)

postman said:


> Ok so,before the leg sets solid,i had better get the soddin ironing done.It's all the holiday clothes,I HATE IRONING.


Symps-me too!


----------



## derrick (12 Mar 2019)

It's peeing down with rain here.


----------



## mybike (12 Mar 2019)

There's a large pond appeared in the field we can see from the bedroom window.


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Mar 2019)

lovely sunny day here, ideal for a bike ride. hopped on, one foot strapped into the cage, hand on wall for support, other foot strapped into cage, let go wall and with truly awesome display of stupidity , let go of bars to tighten strap ....bike and rider describe not so elegant arc through air until rider hits ground firstly with hand then elbow and finally, hip. Pain and embarrassment, went for subdued 25 km ride . No damage to bike and skin will grow back again .....ego permanently dented


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2019)

Wiggy and I might have gotten a bit wet this morning... I had to empty the water out of my shoes.

One hot bath later and I'm feeling a lot better. Although I will call the garage to let them know that I will NOT be collecting the car this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Have you thought about a second hand one ? I bought my K10D from LCE years ago and has been performing well for years.



I'm thinking of a used 5Dmk2. They've come down to a reasonable price now that the Mk3 has been released.

My first ever DSLR was bought used (A D60 from Park Cameras in Haywards Heath), as were three of my lenses, so no problems with that.


----------



## Speicher (12 Mar 2019)

A very large box has been delivered. It is about one cubic metre in size. I am wondering if it is the good weather that @Gravity Aided said he would send. 

Should I open it later when the rain stops?


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> It's peeing down with rain here.



Water logging here in the grounds, good rain today


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Mar 2019)

On the plus side my pond is keeping full. 
Never did find the leak..


----------



## pjd57 (12 Mar 2019)

postman said:


> Ok so,before the leg sets solid,i had better get the soddin ironing done.It's all the holiday clothes,I HATE IRONING.


Holiday clothes should be washed and put away out of site in a suitcase.


----------



## derrick (12 Mar 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Holiday clothes should be washed and put away out of site in a suitcase.


I wear holiday clothes all through the year, being retired is one long holiday. It's work clothes that i hide away.


----------



## Speicher (12 Mar 2019)

The only time I do any ironing is when am doing sewing, and need to press seams, or hems.


----------



## Speicher (12 Mar 2019)

Dear @Gravity Aided

Some time ago, you said you would send me some good weather. The Shipping of this weather took an inordinately long time. I venture to suggest that the ship went the long way round in order to collect more weather from Australia, and topped up with further supplies from Egypt.

Today I waited until the rain stopped, and then took the box outside. Immediately I was greeted with lots of sunshine, and warmth.

Thank you so much from all the residents of Hundred Acre Wood in the west of West Worcestershire. 

With best wishes from

Wol


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Mar 2019)

Speicher said:


> Dear @Gravity Aided
> 
> Some time ago, you said you would send me some good weather. The Shipping of this weather took an inordinately long time. I venture to suggest that the ship went the long way round in order to collect more weather from Australia, and topped up with further supplies from Egypt.
> 
> ...




Careful, he scammed me too.. He's a bad un..


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2019)

Still cold and shivery after my ducking earlier...


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2019)

Now the sun's come out...

Debating whether I should chance riding back to the garage to retrieve the car.


----------



## roadrash (12 Mar 2019)

go for it


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2019)

Speicher said:


> Dear @Gravity Aided
> 
> Some time ago, you said you would send me some good weather. The Shipping of this weather took an inordinately long time. I venture to suggest that the ship went the long way round in order to collect more weather from Australia, and topped up with further supplies from Egypt.
> 
> ...


I used Khirghis Ground Shipping, all inquiries to them. I am glad you are satisfied with our products, and hope for your continued business in the future. We are currently seeking another shipping provider. Enjoy your weather products!


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> go for it



I did. 

Hard work though, this headwind...


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2019)

Now having a well earned


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Mar 2019)

I was in charge of dinner this evening


----------



## postman (12 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I was in charge of dinner this evening
> 
> View attachment 457224




You never put the chip pan on for so many measly chips,a pan full think about the environment.


----------



## postman (12 Mar 2019)

I was going to post something,but it has gone out of my head.Senior moment.


----------



## derrick (12 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I was in charge of dinner this evening
> 
> View attachment 457224


One egg no mushrooms or bacon. Am glad you don't cook for me.


----------



## colly (12 Mar 2019)

postman said:


> I was going to post something,but it has gone out of my head.Senior moment.


Odd that. I was going to post the same thing.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Mar 2019)

postman said:


> You never put the chip pan on for so many measly chips,a pan full think about the environment.



Oven chips


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> One egg no mushrooms or bacon. Am glad you don't cook for me.



My belly was satisfied, no room for anything else.


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2019)

derrick said:


> One egg no mushrooms or bacon. Am glad you don't cook for me.



Well, in @Lullabelle 's defence, there *are* three sausages...

Just popped a plate of leftovers in the microwave for myself.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2019)

Papa Murphy pizza.
Great pizza, but I have to bake it myself.


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2019)

Having a  while listening to the Bryan Adams concert from Hyde Park and working on a writing project. Not a bad way to spend an evening.

Oh, and I might have bought another motor racing photo on fleabay (Van Diemen RF86) which will sit nicely in my scrapbook.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Mar 2019)

Heck,it's a bit blustery out there!


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Heck,it's a bit blustery out there!


Not as bad as 24 hours ago.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Mar 2019)

Wind and rain woke me at 3:30 AM. As I'm not one for lying in bed when awake, I gave up trying to go back to sleep at 4:15 AM.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2019)

Still windy , so no bike for me today 
And a 2.5 hr GOT TO ATTEND work meeting 
So i might be a bit touchy later


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Mar 2019)

Feeling a lot better, thanks for the well wishes folks. Antibiotics seem to be working. 
Another wild one on the cards it would seem.
It's seems a long time since we had a normal March weather month.


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Feeling a lot better, thanks for the well wishes folks. Antibiotics seem to be working.
> Another wild one on the cards it would seem.
> It's seems a long time since we had a normal March weather month.


Wasn't there an old saying that "March comes in like a lion and goes out like a lamb" ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Mar 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Wasn't there an old saying that "March comes in like a lion and goes out like a lamb" ?



Indeed, this one is following that saying this year, wet and windy, often cold. Suntan by the end of April if you work outside..


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Mar 2019)

It is very quiet on the roads this morning


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2019)

Morning! It is quite out there !
I'm sorry I'm late I've been whittling ! 
This cold is lingering and has gone into my sinuses and is pressing down on a tooth giving me a tooth ache. 
I think IllI take some parrots !


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2019)

I've just fixed the "Rtn" key on my keyboard.

There was a piece of paper stuck under it.


----------



## postman (13 Mar 2019)

Been down to the health centre,annual blood test.The wind was so strong it stopped me walking just the once.It's the last time i have beans on toast for brekkie.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just fixed the "Rtn" key on my keyboard.
> 
> There was a piece of paper stuck under it.


Did it say " Do not remove ! "


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2019)

Ooh! I found some more chair leg !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Mar 2019)

Just put an application in for a new job.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Just put an application in for a new job.


Wish I could


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Wish I could


I'm submitting lots of applications, but not getting anywhere. I have a glimmer of hope, but hope won't get me a job so I just keep submitting the applications. Like Edison said, “I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.”


----------



## Phaeton (13 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I'm submitting lots of applications, but not getting anywhere. I have a glimmer of hope, but hope won't get me a job so I just keep submitting the applications. Like Edison said, “I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work.”


Yes I shouldn't complain, at least I have a job, it even pays reasonable well, it's just a dead end


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Yes I shouldn't complain, at least I have a job, it even pays reasonable well, it's just a dead end


If you're not happy then keep applying elsewhere. If you feel you're in a dead end then it's time to get out. Easier said than done, I know, but we just keep plugging away and eventually someone will give us a chance. That's what I tell myself and it feels good to send an application off as it feels like I'm doing _something_ rather than _nothing_.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I'm doing _something_ rather than _nothing_.


But I am very good at doing nothing


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! It is quite out there !
> I'm sorry I'm late I've been whittling !
> This cold is lingering and has gone into my sinuses and is pressing down on a tooth giving me a tooth ache.
> I think IllI take some parrots !


On?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Did it say " Do not remove ! "



How'd you guess?


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just fixed the "Rtn" key on my keyboard.
> 
> There was a piece of paper stuck under it.


It wasn't broken though.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (13 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just fixed the "Rtn" key on my keyboard.
> 
> There was a piece of paper stuck under it.



My Flight Sergeant in the RAF complained he had a virus on his PC that was preventing him from interacting with anything and it was opening multiple Word documents one after another.

It turned out that the corner of a four-ring binder on his desk was resting on the Numpad Enter key.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> If you're not happy then keep applying elsewhere. If you feel you're in a dead end then it's time to get out. Easier said than done, I know, but we just keep plugging away and eventually someone will give us a chance. That's what I tell myself and it feels good to send an application off as it feels like I'm doing _something_ rather than _nothing_.



Wise words, keep taking action.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just fixed the "Rtn" key on my keyboard.
> 
> There was a piece of paper stuck under it.




I thought your post's were getting rather long winded,
I was going to direct you to the spelling thread.
Man needs a return key, it's the way of things.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2019)

Right, that's lunch duly consumed: once slice of wholemeal toast with hummus, one slice of wholemeal toast with sliced avocado, two  plus a pear and a tangerine.

This morning I have, amongst other things, prepped veg for tonight, done a load of laundry, sorted out cat food, cleaned litter trays, cleaned Wiggy and oiled the drive train, and traced the source of the annoying rattling noise.

It is also very blowy here, with  one minute and  the next.


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2019)

Dirt Factory is nearly open. Got myself booked on a preview session for Tuesday. Might die.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Wise words, keep taking action.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Mar 2019)

My new grow lights are working a treat. The seeds that previously refused to germinate are now happily growing.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My new grow lights are working a treat. The seeds that previously refused to germinate are now happily growing.


Visit from the boy's in blue later?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Visit from the boy's in blue later?


----------



## colly (13 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


>


Don't worry. Some weedy dope will make a hash of it. They might have a spliffing time of it though.


----------



## colly (13 Mar 2019)

I fitted a new keyboard to my laptop.  And it works


----------



## Slioch (13 Mar 2019)

Today, being really bored, I decided to clean the filters on our tumble dryer using hot water and washing up liquid.
When I subsequently dried the bath towels, I observed that they dried a lot faster than they did last week.
Encouraged by this success, tomorrow I am planning to clean the filters on the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2019)

Homemade chinese chicken curry (using the sauce recipe that popped up here on CC a while back), steamed rice, green beans and broccoli. I may have eaten a wee bit too much...


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> Today, being really bored, I decided to clean the filters on our tumble dryer using hot water and washing up liquid.
> When I subsequently dried the bath towels, I observed that they dried a lot faster than they did last week.
> Encouraged by this success, tomorrow I am planning to clean the filters on the vacuum cleaner.


You've never cleaned either!!


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2019)

Those green & black praline things are horrendously more-ish...


----------



## Slioch (13 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've never cleaned either!!


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


>


That poor vacumn cleaner.


----------



## Slioch (13 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> That poor vacumn cleaner.



Have I ever told the story on here about my encounter with the gay Dyson repair man?


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> Have I ever told the story on here about my encounter with the gay Dyson repair man?


When?

And which one?


----------



## Slioch (13 Mar 2019)

Longish story, and it's bed time. I'll save it for another time.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2019)

Right, I'm off to the Land of Nod via the intermediate stations of Wooden Stairs and Hot Bath, with an extra stop at Kitty Cuddles.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Mar 2019)

There's 35mm long gecko ( nose to tip of tail) that has been on patrol on the walls here. It went awfully shy and hid down the back of the air conditioning gadget when I tried to get a picture for the geckoists hereabouts.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Mar 2019)

I've woken up this morning and the top of my arm hurts. I must have slept in a strange position. Ouch!


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2019)

Tea✅
Tea✅
Tea✅

More tea✅


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Mar 2019)

My last antibiotic today, i think my chest is ok.. Wild day again with lots of rain.. 
The news is becoming very tedious.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2019)

Morning. It is Orrible out there ! It might be alright for sind wurfing but I don't know if it is possible on a wet lawn.

In other news I came across a copy of Cycling Weekly from 2010 and wondered if there might be some bargains in there that CC members might have missed ?


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Mar 2019)

Pouring rain and strong winds here today, yuck.


----------



## Katherine (14 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just fixed the "Rtn" key on my keyboard.
> 
> There was a piece of paper stuck under it.



I have to use an ipad at work to record what the reception children are doing. It took me a while to work out that there was a piece of paper (stored under the rubber cover) partially obscuring the lens causing a blur in the corner of the photos.

Vile weather this morning. Strong wind and heavy rain.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've woken up this morning and the top of my arm hurts. I must have slept in a strange position. Ouch!



Where are you?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Mar 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Where are you?


Upside down in a tree. Branch poking me in my arm.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Mar 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Where are you?



He's already got a sore arm...


----------



## alicat (14 Mar 2019)

Still stormy here (and I'm not talking 'bout Brexit for once).


----------



## Lavender Rose (14 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've woken up this morning and the top of my arm hurts. I must have slept in a strange position. Ouch!



 I find a good post-wake up stretch helps, I was swimming till late last night and always feel like I have been hit by a train the next day - UNTIL, I do my stretches hehe 



meta lon said:


> My last antibiotic today, i think my chest is ok.. Wild day again with lots of rain..
> The news is becoming very tedious.



I have no idea about the news, I never watch it! I prefer being ignorant instead of angry, depressed or triggered.


----------



## fossyant (14 Mar 2019)

I apparently have to sign a disclaimer form when I go to Dirt Factory... part of the course eh.

Reading through the web page, there is apparently a height restriction on the car park, erm this is a bike park, there will be cars arriving with bikes on the roof. I see an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## mybike (14 Mar 2019)

I thought I posted a picture of this puddle, it disappeared yesterday but reappeared today. The sheep aren't impressed.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2019)

It is nice and sunny here at the moment . The wind is still blowing but doesn't seem as bad as it was this morning.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2019)

Blowing a right old hoolie here today. I can see a fen blow skittering by outside the window. No rain, though, we seem to have missed that. The girls don't want to go out though...

Book of Faces was down last night, so I watched a documentary on model railways and model aircraft instead. I currently have a banana loaf in the oven. I have added cinnamon and chopped pecan nuts to the mix.


----------



## colly (14 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Blowing a right old hoolie here today. I can see a *fen blow* skittering by outside the window. No rain, though, we seem to have missed that. The girls don't want to go out though...
> 
> Book of Faces was down last night, so I watched a documentary on model railways and model aircraft instead. I currently have a banana loaf in the oven. I have added cinnamon and chopped pecan nuts to the mix.



Had to look that up. Not going out for a ride then ??


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5566890, member: 9609"]cheating today, getting a lift 50 mile west and riding back on a force 7[/QUOTE]
Aiming high with some Strava segments? Love a tailwind.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Mar 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I find a good post-wake up stretch helps, I was swimming till late last night and always feel like I have been hit by a train the next day - UNTIL, I do my stretches hehe
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea about the news, I never watch it! I prefer being ignorant instead of angry, depressed or triggered.




You might have a point there Miss B


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Mar 2019)

Had a walk about at work, keep looking at them there trees!!


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> Had to look that up. Not going out for a ride then ??



Not unless I want to be cleaning my ears for the next three weeks straight


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2019)

Good lunch. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with plum chutney and corned beef, the other with torta di gorgonzola. Plus two  and a pear and a tangerine.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I was in charge of dinner this evening
> 
> View attachment 457224


It's on a plate.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2019)

Am looking forward to "New Bike Day"


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Good lunch. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with plum chutney and corned beef, the other with torta di gorgonzola. Plus two  and a pear and a tangerine.




Good lord woman are you expecting triplets!!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Am looking forward to "New Bike Day"



Tiz a wonderful thing.. Im still loved up with my new Specialized Epic Rude thoughts rude thoughts


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2019)

Another dough mix on the go, my Kenwood makes it easy.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Good lord woman are you expecting triplets!!!



No. I just had a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Tiz a wonderful thing.. Im still loved up with my new Specialized Epic Rude thoughts rude thoughts



Yup  I still love my Wiggins Rouen 650 roadie nearly two and a half years down the line. 

Wiggy is being joined by Wiggy #2 - a Chartres 26 hybrid. Not new, but new to me.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> It's on a plate.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Mar 2019)

Our cat's yawn is so deep it interferes with the space/time continuum.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I was in charge of dinner this evening
> 
> View attachment 457224



My egg and beans proximity alarm just went off.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Our cat's yawn is so deep it interferes with the space/time continuum.


Cat Who?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2019)

I've lost a day !  I thought it was Wednesday !


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've lost a day !  I thought it was Wednesday !


It’s been Thursday all day today, interminably long too.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've lost a day !  I thought it was Wednesday !


Well Saturday follows in a few hours.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Mar 2019)

Nice sit down after large fish, jumbo sausage in batter, chips (a low gear required to scale its potatoey summit!) Oh and curry sauce. God I'm full.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nice sit down after large fish, jumbo sausage in batter, chips (a low gear required to scale its potatoey summit!) Oh and curry sauce. God I'm full.


Fish & Sausage! Cripes Penfold!


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Fish & Sausage! Cripes Penfold!


Deep fried sausage at that.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Deep fried sausage at that.


The whole of me feels deep fried after that fush-pork collision.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Mar 2019)

Well well well.. A little pop to M&S and oh my they have a 50% off sale

So me having a very naughty shoe habit got very aroused in the manswear. 
These are £79 I've wanted them for a while to go with my low reds and my brown same style boot.
£35  sold to the man with a silly grin

I know, you had to be there the good lady said " you never look at me like that"  mind you she says that when im stroking my Specialized


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Well well well.. A little pop to M&S and oh my they have a 50% off sale
> 
> So me having a very naughty shoe habit got very aroused in the manswear.
> These are £79 I've wanted them for a while to go with my low reds and my brown same style boot.
> ...



What cleats do they take ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Well well well.. A little pop to M&S and oh my they have a 50% off sale
> 
> So me having a very naughty shoe habit got very aroused in the manswear.
> These are £79 I've wanted them for a while to go with my low reds and my brown same style boot.
> ...



You now need a Pashley Guvn'or or similar to go with the shoes.


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> I apparently have to sign a disclaimer form when I go to Dirt Factory... part of the course eh.
> 
> Reading through the web page, there is apparently a height restriction on the car park, erm this is a bike park, there will be cars arriving with bikes on the roof. I see an accident waiting to happen.



We were in Coventry's memorial park last summer and witnessed someone trying to drive out through the hight restriction with bikes on the roof of the car, there was a clatter and bikes and carrier ended up on the floor behind the car.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2019)

Homemade chicken, vegetable and egg fried rice for supper.  Might be a slice of chocolate tart later... 

Oh, and Arsenal beat Rennes 3-0, so win the tie 4-3 on aggregate.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> We were in Coventry's memorial park last summer and witnessed someone trying to drive out through the hight restriction with bikes on the roof of the car, there was a clatter and bikes and carrier ended up on the floor behind the car.



My mate did that with 8.5k specialized S Works.. It was in 3 pieces.. Oh dear fortunately insurance paid 6 k out


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> My mate did that with 8.5k specialized S Works.. It was in 3 pieces.. Oh dear fortunately insurance paid 6 k out



Ouch!!! 

That's still two and a half grand down the pan, though...


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> That's still two and a half grand down the pan, though...



He's a serious bike racer, has a garage full, just bough a 13.5k Trek.. He has a garage business, i cant afford to go there


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> He's a serious bike racer, has a garage full, just bough a 13.5k Trek.. He has a garage business, i cant afford to go there



Oh man, now that *IS* spendy...


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> We were in Coventry's memorial park last summer and witnessed someone trying to drive out through the hight restriction with bikes on the roof of the car, there was a clatter and bikes and carrier ended up on the floor behind the car.



I've got a feeling that my bikes would be small enough to avoid that, but I ain't going to even try LOL 

And no need really, because if I whip the front wheel off, I can get the whole kit and caboodle on the back seat.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (14 Mar 2019)

First night this week without having to dose up on Nightnurse. Why does that stuff have to look (and more than likely, taste) like washing up liquid?

We have had a bad week. My ankle is still sore and swollen a week on and daughter is ill with the lurgey as well.

Here's to feeling better for the weekend.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> The whole of me feels deep fried after that fush-pork collision.


Mrs. GA wanted KFC(God knows why, horrible in the States) but for my fried chicken I went to JJ's, fried up special, made to order with thick french fries, 4 pieces of chicken, homemade cole slaw, topped with a slice of homemade bread. After the fryer was started, we all sat in the front order area, and watched History Channel until the chicken was done. Absolutely fantastic, like KFC used to be.(Although we called it Kentucky Fried Chicken, in my generation.)


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2019)

My Horlicks is a bit lumpy tonight. 
I might have to deploy the whisk!


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> My Horlicks is a bit lumpy tonight.
> I might have to deploy the whisk!



That's the advantage of cups of tea. No lumps.  Well, unless that's sugar lumps, I guess...


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2019)

Our smoke alarm keeps going off every 10 mins for no reason whatsoever. We can't even take the battery out.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our smoke alarm keeps going off every 10 mins for no reason whatsoever. We can't even take the battery out.


Time for new batteries then


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Time for new batteries then



It's all sealed in: you can't get at the battery. It's going to be Very Big Hammer time if this carries on.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Mar 2019)

Apparently no rain today, just sunshine (and wind, lots of wind).


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our smoke alarm keeps going off every 10 mins for no reason whatsoever. We can't even take the battery out.




That's odd i got up at 2am to remove my smoke alarm battery, new battery now fitted.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Mar 2019)

Well another wild day.. 
Musili and grapes for brekkie.. Boy did i enjoy that after a week off


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's all sealed in: you can't get at the battery. It's going to be Very Big Hammer time if this carries on.



Not seen like that before


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Not seen like that before



I can send you ours if you like.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can send you ours if you like.


Are you sure it's not mains powered?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can send you ours if you like.



will hear it coming , it must have a power cell some where


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Are you sure it's not mains powered?



Yes, it is held to the ceiling with a magnet, so thankfully I can take it down and put it somewhere more accessible: there's no power connection.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2019)

Morning it's wain and rindy out !


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning it's wain and rindy out !



Same here: it's widdling it down.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes, it is held to the ceiling with a magnet, so thankfully I can take it down and put it somewhere more accessible: there's no power connection.


Do you live in a bank vault ? 


How odd! Do you have to replace the whole unit ? I wonder if you can gain access to it through the back ?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Mar 2019)

Windy out today, Windier than Windy Millers fart after a baked bean and onion bhaji sandwich.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Windy out today, Windier than Windy Millers fart after a baked bean and onion bhaji sandwich.


Do you think his windmill needed a drop of oil as it made some funny noises ?


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our smoke alarm keeps going off every 10 mins for no reason whatsoever. We can't even take the battery out.


Put the fire out and have a cup of tea.


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Not seen like that before



My sister in law's smoke alarms are the same, those were fitted by the local fire brigade, her hall one beeps and I was suprised when I couldn't get in to change the battery, there must be a way in but its not obvious.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> *Put the fire out* and have a cup of tea.



Ooooohh. You think there's a connection?


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Are you sure it's not mains powered?



Ours are mains powered with a back up battery, the battery is accessable.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> My sister in law's smoke alarms are the same, those were fitted by the local fire brigade, her hall one beeps and I was suprised when I couldn't get in to change the battery, there must be a way in but its not obvious.



Ours are a legal requirement for rented accommodation: the letting agent fitted them, and he says the batteries last for several years at a time.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our smoke alarm keeps going off every 10 mins for no reason whatsoever. We can't even take the battery out.



Are you sure it’s not a dual alarm and it’s not the carbon monoxide alarm going off?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Are you sure it’s not a dual alarm and it’s not the carbon monoxide alarm going off?



I hope not. We opened all the windows and it seems to have calmed down. Either that or it's frightened of the Very Big Hammer.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> My sister in law's smoke alarms are the same, those were fitted by the local fire brigade, her hall one beeps and I was suprised when I couldn't get in to change the battery, there must be a way in but its not obvious.




Sealed for life which is approximately 10 yrs then throw away I believe, I have one


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Mar 2019)

Check for spiders webs tiny insects. 
A lot of modern smoke heat detection equipment are a pain, some don't advise blowing a jet of air, some you can


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Sealed for life which is approximately 10 yrs then throw away I believe, I have one



Sounds like it, I didn't take it down but from the ladder I couldn't see a way in.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our smoke alarm keeps going off every 10 mins for no reason whatsoever. We can't even take the battery out.


Take the vacumn cleaner to it.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Take the vacumn cleaner to it.


And end up with it like Inspector Clouseau's Parrot !


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2019)

Quiet night in for me - missus is out with a friend for a meal and drinkies, son out working. I have bought my daughter a load of American 'candies' from our Student Union Shop - didn't know they sold them - they apparently sell out very fast.

I have The Grand Tour, Star Trek to watch, and a new Netflix film about a bunch of folk who decide to rob a big cash stash - but the cash belongs to a drug cartel. That should see me through the evening.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2019)

Blowing a hoolie here. No rain though.

Broken tree tally after this week (so far) is three plum trees, a cherry tree and an ash tree. I see myself singing the lumberjack song quite a bit next week... 

I'm sharing my chair with a very purry tortie cat.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Mar 2019)

Been & rescued daughter after she had a flat, now taking it to get new tyres


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Mar 2019)

I’m baking a cake.


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2019)

Rain and wind forecast for N. Wales this weekend. Heading down to our caravan tomorrow as our 'fridge-freezer' isn't cooling - has power. I suspect it's 'popped it's compressor', so time for new. Only problem it's ruddy integrated. Will most likely replace with a stand alone, inside the 'cupboard'.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Mar 2019)

Add chicken manure pellets to 10 beds at the allotment. Only another 20 to do. I’m looking a little windswept.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Been & rescued daughter after she had a flat, now taking it to get new tyres


Daughter requires new tyres!


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2019)

And I require a  and a snack.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Daughter requires new tyres!


In all fairness to her she got rid of all hers a few years ago, she did very well,


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Rain and wind forecast for N. Wales this weekend. Heading down to our caravan tomorrow as our 'fridge-freezer' isn't cooling - has power. I suspect it's 'popped it's compressor', so time for new. Only problem it's ruddy integrated. Will most likely replace with a stand alone, inside the 'cupboard'.


It could be the thermostat which might be easier to replace ?


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It could be the thermostat which might be easier to replace ?



Will googlefoo


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2019)

I have a  and a bag of cheese & onion crisps


----------



## colly (15 Mar 2019)

Dirty !


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Mar 2019)

There’s a pile of dogs on the sofa, snoring.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2019)

Well that was a week i don't want repeated


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was a week i don't want repeated


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2019)

Practising my presentation for the exam a week on Monday...


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> There’s a pile of dogs on the sofa, snoring.


Hot?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Mar 2019)

Tepid.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Mar 2019)

Gotcha!


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Gotcha!
> View attachment 457647


Mousey Fecker?


----------



## slowmotion (15 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mousey Fecker?


Nah. Feet's too big.

Edit: No animals were harmed in the taking of that photo and a proportion of the profits will be sent to The Gecko Liberation Alliance.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Nah. Feet's too big.
> 
> Edit: No animals were harmed in the taking of that photo and a proportion of the profits will be sent to The Gecko Liberation Alliance.


You never actually saw him, just heard him though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2019)

Lovely cold day around here.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You never actually saw him, just heard him though.


I can still see him from where I'm typing. 
Oh! He's on the move and is now over the bedside table and heading for the bathroom.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

Kettle is on. Will have a  and a choklit biskit in a mo...


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I can still see him from where I'm typing.
> Oh! He's on the move and is now over the bedside table and heading for the bathroom.


Mousey Fecker, and you're sat there watching!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mousey Fecker, and you're sat there watching!!


Reminds me of when our pet anole had run of the house, we'd see him from time to time, for about a week or two. Then my Dad caught him, and he was returned to his lair.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2019)

Common occurrence in Florida, BTW, the place is bl**dy rife with them. Like squirrels, only more numerous. At least where I was.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Mar 2019)

Morning! It's very wet out there. Apparently, it will be all day until about 11 PM.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Reminds me of when our pet anole had run of the house, we'd see him from time to time, for about a week or two. Then my Dad caught him, and he was returned to his lair.



Your Dad ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mousey Fecker?



Looks like a brunette to me?


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

Another naff day, off to MK visiting then lunch at Rushden Lakes, might have a walk if its not to bad, 50mph winds forecast.

Just had orange hot x buns..   i may have a mild hangover from Bisbops Finger


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Mar 2019)

Spring is only a few days away.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Rain and wind forecast for N. Wales this weekend. Heading down to our caravan tomorrow as our 'fridge-freezer' isn't cooling - has power. I suspect it's 'popped it's compressor', so time for new. Only problem it's ruddy integrated. Will most likely replace with a stand alone, inside the 'cupboard'.



Its most likely low on gas or stat as said, tho that will cost a bit to get re-gassed. But worth a small fee or a free call out if you can get a refrigeration engineer to come..then decide?

Quick check for low gas is the radiator on the back will be cold or just part of it will be warm.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> There’s a pile of dogs on the sofa, snoring.




I love this.. 


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R7uTr3EgMag


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2019)

Morning. It is grey out but at least the weather is dry at the moment . I am having a  and a mild headache. No I didn't have any alcohol last night and I went to bed early as I couldn't stay awake.
No plans at the moment apart from eventually getting up !


----------



## Phaeton (16 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Spring is only a few days away.


It needs to bloody well hurry up, it lulled us into a false sense of security a few weeks ago


----------



## mybike (16 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Rain and wind forecast for N. Wales this weekend. Heading down to our caravan tomorrow as our 'fridge-freezer' isn't cooling - has power. I suspect it's 'popped it's compressor', so time for new. Only problem it's ruddy integrated. Will most likely replace with a stand alone, inside the 'cupboard'.



We inadvertently bought an integrated one. Just doesn't have the fancy bits like a handle.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It needs to bloody well hurry up, it lulled us into a false sense of security a few weeks ago










That was then....


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2019)

Time for my 2nd cuppa , oh and a good morning to you all


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2019)

Just about to make some pancake mix. 
Yep, granddaughter slept over..


----------



## Phaeton (16 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 457673
> 
> 
> 
> That was then....


Erm what are you suggesting


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Rain and wind forecast for N. Wales this weekend. Heading down to our caravan tomorrow as our 'fridge-freezer' isn't cooling - has power. I suspect it's 'popped it's compressor', so time for new. Only problem it's ruddy integrated. Will most likely replace with a stand alone, inside the 'cupboard'.


I was wondering if it is a modern one with digital gubbins or an ordinary one with a manual thermostat control fitted inside the fridge . If it is the latter type you may be able just replace it .


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering if it is a modern one with digital gubbins or an ordinary one with a manual thermostat control fitted inside the fridge.



That is an absolute classic 'Mundane news' question


----------



## Katherine (16 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Just had orange hot x buns..


I had toasted hot cross buns for breakfast too. And I got the level of toastiness just right.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2019)

My brain hurts !

I put another coat of lacquer on my wooden model. I'm now watching it dry!


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My brain hurts !
> 
> I put another coat of lacquer on my wooden model. I'm now watching it dry!


As good as paint, or better?


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Mar 2019)

just been for a run


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> just been for a run


Revenge of the HCB's?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> As good as paint, or better?


Ooh! Much better as it shows up the woody colour .
I accidentally knocked it down between the radiator but I managed to retrieve it !


----------



## Phaeton (16 Mar 2019)

Out for walk with dog & grandson (on his bike) at the furthest point he got a puncture no tools or patches so had to wheel it back.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

I had two slices of banana and pecan loaf for brekkie this morning.

Updated the Ely CP website and am currently watching F1 qually highlights.

Not feeling terribly chipper, so having a plumpitty day.


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Mar 2019)

Just looked out of the window. My bird feeders are all horizontal. Must be windy.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

Now watching 30 men playing with a funny shaped ball.

It's nearly lunchtime.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I put another coat of lacquer on my wooden model. I'm now watching it dry!



What are you making a model of @Illaveago ?


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering if it is a modern one with digital gubbins or an ordinary one with a manual thermostat control fitted inside the fridge . If it is the latter type you may be able just replace it .



Its 19 years old. Gave it a good going over, even freezer not freezing. Froze a very small part of the tubes as it comes in the freezer, but that was it. Can't complain. Got another one now and its cooling ready for the cycle chat dirty weekender.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Mar 2019)

The lawnmower started first time after it’s winter hibernation. Lawn mowed. 

Tea and lemon drizzle cake now.


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2019)

Oh, and at the caravan site recycling point, there was a fridge and freezer graveyard. Quite a few had packed up over the winter.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> What are you making a model of @Illaveago ?


1/32 lotus 49 out of a chair leg .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> The lawnmower started first time after it’s winter hibernation. Lawn mowed.
> 
> Tea and lemon drizzle cake now.


You mowed the Tea and lemon drizzle cake !


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You mowed the Tea and lemon drizzle cake !


Must be a fair sizedd one.


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2019)

Well, the weather is shocking in N Wales. Very wet and windy. Down at the van on my own as needed to sort fridge and repair the fence (wind damage).

I have been doing important quality control for the CC MTB weekend.

I have checked out the cafe's large breakfast, excellent. Now checking the beer quality at the pub, whilst watching Wales Ireland. I was going to download a movie on my Windows Tablet, but its decided its windows update time... so more beer


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> 1/32 lotus 49 out of a chair leg .


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Well, the weather is shocking in N Wales. Very wet and windy. Down at the van on my own as needed to sort fridge and repair the fence (wind damage).
> 
> I have been doing important quality control for the CC MTB weekend.
> 
> I have checked out the cafe's large breakfast, excellent. Now checking the beer quality at the pub, whilst watching Wales Ireland. I was going to download a movie on my Windows Tablet, but its decided its windows update time... so more beer


Guinness Clear?


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2019)

Match going well for Wales. Full of red shirts in here. Need another beer as ruddy tablet has been on this screen for 45 minutes


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2019)

Yay... tablet has finished updating..


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2019)

At last, got my tablet on the pub's 'the cloud' wifi. What a faff. Posting on the tablet (with keyboard) rather than the ruddy phone.

Winner.... time for a beer.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> 1/32 lotus 49 out of a chair leg .



A do what?


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2019)

Message from my brother in law (he has a caravan on the same site) - the main pump has failed in the area due to the weather - so, no pooping and weeing - the water has no-where to go. NICE.... Better go to the loo in the pub..


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


>


This might interest you and a few others. The yellow and white tub was made from balsa in the late 80's, you might be able to guess what it is supposed to be.
The wooden model in the foreground is the Lotus 49 along with a bunch of bananas which didn't work out too well. The sheet brass effort is a big brother which I'm working on , It is still in the head scratching stage .


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> This might interest you and a few others. The yellow and white tub was made from balsa in the late 80's, you might be able to guess what it is supposed to be.
> The wooden model in the foreground is the Lotus 49 along with a bunch of bananas which didn't work out too well. The sheet brass effort is a big brother which I'm working on , It is still in the head scratching stage .
> View attachment 457745



Williams FW11B?


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

Right, I am very much in need of a


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Message from my brother in law (he has a caravan on the same site) - the main pump has failed in the area due to the weather - so, no pooping and weeing - the water has no-where to go. NICE.... Better go to the loo in the pub..



Well there will be flooding in England this weekend, the welsh pizzing themselves with joy at beating us to the title..


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> This might interest you and a few others. The yellow and white tub was made from balsa in the late 80's, you might be able to guess what it is supposed to be.
> The wooden model in the foreground is the Lotus 49 along with a bunch of bananas which didn't work out too well. The sheet brass effort is a big brother which I'm working on , It is still in the head scratching stage .
> View attachment 457745




The birds legs are really good


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Well there will be flooding in England this weekend, the welsh pizzing themselves with joy at beating us to the title..



Add to the fact that the scots look as if they'll be crying into their beers as well... Yep, thinks could get a wee bit squelchy. A bit worried, as I'm below sea level here...


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Add to the fact that the scots look as if they'll be crying into their beers as well... Yep, thinks could get a wee bit squelchy. A bit worried, as I'm below sea level here...



Yes, we'll need to get to the Ark asap darling


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Yes, we'll need to get to the Ark asap darling



I've got a tin bath. Will that do?


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've got a tin bath. Will that do?



I'm sure we'll be fine wont we xx, I'm sounding selfish


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> I'm sure we'll be fine wont we xx, I'm sounding selfish



I hope so... Cos a "beautiful pea-green boat" it ain't... 

I can do the honey wrapped up in a five pound note, though.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I hope so... Cos a "beautiful pea-green boat" it ain't...
> 
> I can do the honey wrapped up in a five pound note, though.



See, we will survive..


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> See, we will survive..


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


>



Ok ok ill bring the beer x


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Ok ok ill bring the beer x



You'll have to. I'm teetotal, remember... 

I'll be in charge of the


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Guinness Clear?


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> You'll have to. I'm teetotal, remember...
> 
> I'll be in charge of the


I will respect you clear view and bring Red Bush as the milkman will no doubt drown..


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


>



Is this a wind up, or their take on spring water from the liffey?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2019)

I've no idea. Sounds like Zima all over again.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Is this a wind up, or their take on spring water from the liffey?


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Mar 2019)

Crystal Pepsi anyone?


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Crystal Pepsi anyone?



Well i guess its easier and safer to make than crystal meth you wont get much off it though


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Williams FW11B?


What is your Avatar ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What is your Avatar ?


Its a helmet...


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2019)

A Fox was part of their logo. F3000.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> I will respect you clear view and bring Red Bush as the milkman will no doubt drown..



Rooibos... *bleurgh*

In that case, I'll stick to peppermint if there's no milk to be had.


----------



## tyred (16 Mar 2019)

I had reason to write a cheque, for the first time in quite a while. How quaint.

I first had to rummage in the back of a drawer to locate my cheque book and then blow the dust of it!


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I've no idea. Sounds like Zima all over again.



They had adverts for that on the Babylon 5 sets


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What is your Avatar ?



Handle. Avatar is the piccy thing.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A Fox was part of their logo. F3000.



Mmm, in my defence, my interest was in the F3 cars back then - if it's late 80s...


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Rooibos... *bleurgh*
> 
> In that case, I'll stick to peppermint if there's no milk to be had.



Our first tiff  ..... I used to get Rooibos orange from lidle, it was delicious. 
Peper mint tea? Not tried that


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

FWIW, these are the cars that held my interest from '85 through to '92... 

1985: Renault RE60
1986: Jaguar XJR6, Brabham BT55, Van Diemen RF86, Swift SE3
1987: Arrows A10, Reynard 87SF, Reynard 873
1988: Arrows A10B, Reynard 883
1989: Arrows A11, Reynard 893, Ralt RT33
1990: Lotus 102, Reynard 903, Ralt RT34, Leyton House LH90B
1991: Jaguar XJR12, Jaguar XJR14, Reynard 90D
1992: Peugeot 905


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Our first tiff  ..... I used to get Rooibos orange from lidle, it was delicious.
> Peper mint tea? Not tried that



I've just never liked rooibos. Mind, some other herbal infusions are pretty rank...


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've just never liked rooibos. Mind, some other herbal infusions are pretty rank...



I like good old breakfast tea, strong as you like.. Builders tea.
Most of these poncy tea's are pants..

Its all about the cake after all


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> I like good old breakfast tea, strong as you like.. Builders tea.
> Most of these poncy tea's are pants..
> 
> Its all about the cake after all



English Breakfast is (mostly) the tea-of-choice here chez Casa Reynard.

Might have the odd bit of Earl Grey or Assam now and again, plus I usually start the day with a nice big mug of peppermint tea. I also like chamomile occasionally, and peppermint & nettle. For the latter, I pick nettles from the garden - a fitting form of revenge if ever there was one LOL


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Our first tiff  ..... I used to get Rooibos orange from lidle, it was delicious.
> Peper mint tea? Not tried that





Reynard said:


> English Breakfast is (mostly) the tea-of-choice here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Might have the odd bit of Earl Grey or Assam now and again, plus I usually start the day with a nice big mug of peppermint tea. I also like chamomile occasionally, and peppermint & nettle. For the latter, I pick nettles from the garden - a fitting form of revenge if ever there was one LOL



Peppermint tea is a great cure for stomach ache, chamomile for anxiety/stress. Always keep some in stock. Green tea is ‘where it’s at’ though (apologies for the colloquialism, I blame my kids). I keep meaning to try white tea. Apparently, it’s healthier and better tasting than green tea. Tisane is also on my list to try. Black tea is simply not nice.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2019)

Chamomile also helps reduce fever, which is great when you've got the lurgies. Add a thick slice of lemon and a dollop of honey to that, (plus 2 paracetamol) and you've got a top-drawer cold relief that's MUCH nicer than lemsip...

Nettle tea is a good pick-me-up.


----------



## tyred (16 Mar 2019)

I'm eating a pear but it's rather hard. CRUNCH!


----------



## raleighnut (17 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Peppermint tea is a great cure for stomach ache, chamomile for anxiety/stress. Always keep some in stock. Green tea is ‘where it’s at’ though (apologies for the colloquialism, I blame my kids). I keep meaning to try white tea. Apparently, it’s healthier and better tasting than green tea. Tisane is also on my list to try. Black tea is simply not nice.


I get this a lot when I tell people I drink Green Tea these days, I'm sure they think it's a herbal infusion whereas it is just Tea Leaves processed differently so that it doesn't need the addition of Milk and Sugar to make it palatable in the way that Tea processed the Indian way does.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2019)

Time for some early am miles


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

What a difference a day makes, clear blue sky and no wind.. I wish mrs Lon was an early riser, we could be off out biking. 
Hope we do today as ive not been on my bike for nearly 2 weeks .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2019)

Morning. It is a lovely sunny start to the day here with the sun bathing everything witha yellow golden light . The sky is a lovely light blue with a few small clouds of mauve and orange .

Have I missed the sun ?


Not half !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Mmm, in my defence, my interest was in the F3 cars back then - if it's late 80s...


IIRC there wasn't a great deal of difference between the F3 and F3000 tubs at the time apart from the floor. One had one whereas the other didn't, a bit like the Flintstones.
I took the dimensions for the modelfrom one we were working on .


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2019)

The sun is out: I've had to lower the shutter on the kitchen Window for the first time this year Spring is now officially on the way...


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

3 bird strikes on my kitchen windows, they need a clean, pigeons just dont look where their going.. Daft bloody birds, i think their getting all frisky..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2019)

I had a rare alcohol free day yesterday. This was because I've got some kind of virus, which has given me a very violent case of the shivers and shortly after that I passed out on the living room floor. I have absolutely no recollection of passing out but I must have managed to lay myself down before I fell. I'm still exceptionally weak - 10 yards before I need another sit down but at least the sweats and shivers haven't returned today.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a rare alcohol free day yesterday. This was because I've got some kind of virus, which has given me a very violent case of the shivers and shortly after that I passed out on the living room floor. I have absolutely no recollection of passing out but I must have managed to lay myself down before I fell. I'm still exceptionally weak - 10 yards before I need another sit down but at least the sweats and shivers haven't returned today.




That dont sound good, I'd be inclined to check with a Dr..

Gws


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

Ah well the wind has got up before my good lady, i should have just gone out early


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> That dont sound good, I'd be inclined to check with a Dr..
> 
> Gws


Thanks but as the fever seems to have subsided I think I'm at the recovery stage. I hope it's just a matter of taking things easy for a while.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Thanks but as the fever seems to have subsided I think I'm at the recovery stage. I hope it's just a matter of taking things easy for a while.



Cold turkey... Id say drink plenty but inyour case probably not the best advice


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a rare alcohol free day yesterday. This was because I've got some kind of virus, which has given me a very violent case of the shivers and shortly after that I passed out on the living room floor. I have absolutely no recollection of passing out but I must have managed to lay myself down before I fell. I'm still exceptionally weak - 10 yards before I need another sit down but at least the sweats and shivers haven't returned today.


Take it easy and I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## postman (17 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a rare alcohol free day yesterday. This was because I've got some kind of virus, which has given me a very violent case of the shivers and shortly after that I passed out on the living room floor. I have absolutely no recollection of passing out but I must have managed to lay myself down before I fell. I'm still exceptionally weak - 10 yards before I need another sit down but at least the sweats and shivers haven't returned today.




Many moons ago that happened to me.It was boxing day night.I was due back at work.Royal Mail night shift 22-00 hours.We had come back from the In Laws in Goosnargh.I was getting ready just putting my work trousers on,i was talking to Mrs Postman grumbling about having to work Boxing Day ,but it was double time,it was in those days.I was balanced on one leg,i remember saying i feel funny,i then passed out and fell on to the bed.I was in bed for a few days,don't know what caused it,i was ok after the rest.So take care.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I get this a lot when I tell people I drink Green Tea these days, I'm sure they think it's a herbal infusion whereas it is just Tea Leaves processed differently so that it doesn't need the addition of Milk and Sugar to make it palatable in the way that Tea processed the Indian way does.



Here we drink ordinary tea black no milk or sugar, I keep saying I must get round to trying green tea.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> 3 bird strikes on my kitchen windows, they need a clean, pigeons just dont look where their going.. Daft bloody birds, i think their getting all frisky..


...and what is that pigeon dust made of? It's impervious to rain, for sure.


----------



## mybike (17 Mar 2019)

The puddle appears to have expanded, the sheep are nowhere to be seen and it's started raining again.







Half our neighbour's garden is paved and now flooded.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Take it easy and I hope you feel better soon .


As easy as I can. My most arduous task for today is to get down to the car and pick up some cardboard boxes from Argos (it's in Sainsburys, apparently). I'm in the middle of moving, hence the boxes. I also don't yet have my fridge here and the new place is so warm that everything goes off in a trice. So I'll have to get some fresh stuff in to get me through the day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> The puddle appears to have expanded, the sheep are nowhere to be seen and it's started raining again.
> 
> View attachment 457839
> 
> ...


Have the sheep drowned, perhaps?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2019)

postman said:


> Many moons ago that happened to me.It was boxing day night.I was due back at work.Royal Mail night shift 22-00 hours.We had come back from the In Laws in Goosnargh.I was getting ready just putting my work trousers on,i was talking to Mrs Postman grumbling about having to work Boxing Day ,but it was double time,it was in those days.I was balanced on one leg,i remember saying i feel funny,i then passed out and fell on to the bed.I was in bed for a few days,don't know what caused it,i was ok after the rest.So take care.


And everybody at work thought you were just swinging the lead, no doubt.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> The puddle appears to have expanded, the sheep are nowhere to be seen and it's started raining again.
> 
> View attachment 457839
> 
> ...



Hmm, im thinking this is a wet hole... Stephen Hawking would know


----------



## mybike (17 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have the sheep drowned, perhaps?



They've been disappearing from the field a few at a time, so it's possible they've been carted off elsewhere. My understanding is that wet feet isn't good for them.



meta lon said:


> Hmm, im thinking this is a wet hole... Stephen Hawking would know



Did you mean a black hole?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2019)

Bonefish Blues said:


> ...and what is that pigeon dust made of? It's impervious to rain, for sure.


They leave a pretty pattern don't they ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

My back garden is wind free and bathed in sunshine.. 
I just washed the car, the front of the house is subject to a freezing wind and no sunshine.. Weird


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> My back garden is wind free and bathed in sunshine..
> I just washed the car, the front of the house is subject to a freezing wind and no sunshine.. Weird


It's now going to rain !  You have just done a rain dance !


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It's now going to rain !  You have just done a rain dance !


No sign of rain but my chest didn't like the cold air, not sure if these antibiotics have worked completely...
Though it may be a new cold? Downside of working in a care home, the dry heat in the place is just not good for maintaining a healthy chest..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> They've been disappearing from the field a few at a time, so it's possible they've been carted off elsewhere. My understanding is that wet feet isn't good for them.


A cure is at hand....or do I mean a cure is afoot?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2019)

My toes are now starting to thaw out after a (very) early ride.
I had to put the plug in the bath, while I was having a shower, to get some warmth back in them!!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> No sign of rain but my chest didn't like the cold air, not sure if these antibiotics have worked completely...
> Though it may be a new cold? Downside of working in a care home, the dry heat in the place is just not good for maintaining a healthy chest..


If it is the same one that I have it just keeps going on and on .

I hope you get over yours soon .


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2019)

Dry and sunny today but still nippy.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Mar 2019)

Been forced to go to MeadowHell please kill me now!!!


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2019)

We have been to Coventry to have a mooch, bought a couple of things from Decathalon and butties from M&S.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Been forced to go to MeadowHell please kill me now!!!


That sounds like a shopping mall to me. You have my deepest sympathies if it is.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Here we drink ordinary tea black no milk or sugar, I keep saying I must get round to trying green tea.


The one to go for is 'Pure Green Tea', the others have flavourings added (Ginger, Lemon etc,) and I wouldn't recommend them, about the best are the ones from ALDI, 59p for 40 unless you live near a Chinese supermarket.
Twinings are probably the worst I've tried, even the Co-op ones are nicer.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We have been to Coventry to have a mooch, bought a couple of things from Decathalon and butties from M&S.



Ricoh Arena shopping?


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2019)

Sunshine and showers here, still got a cold breeze but its calmed down a lot. We've had a house full of family this morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2019)

I had a light dusting of snow.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Been forced to go to MeadowHell please kill me now!!!


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Ricoh Arena shopping?



Yes, 1st time we have been.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2019)

Actually found a pair of shoes in size 5.5 
Thank you Decathalon, just wanted a pair of black shoes-nothing fancy and they had exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2019)

I have French toast, sausages, and hash brown potatoes.
And a 25 pound beagle to share them with.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2019)

*Happy St. Patrick's Day, as well.*


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Thanks but as the fever seems to have subsided I think I'm at the recovery stage. I hope it's just a matter of taking things easy for a while.


Passing out is never good, I'd still be inclined to get it checked.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2019)

Right time to go and box up a sold bike


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day, as well.*


_"Guinness sales soar on St. Patrick's Day. Recent figures show that 5.5 million pints of the black stuff are downed around the world every day. On St. Patrick's Day that figure is doubled."_


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"Guinness sales soar on St. Patrick's Day. Recent figures show that 5.5 million pints of the black stuff are downed around the world every day. On St. Patrick's Day that figure is doubled."_


Thanks to the gout, I can no longer assist in this worthy statistic. I used to like a bit of Killians red as well, but that's hardly Irish anymore. Still a good beer.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Mar 2019)

Hull Pot near Pen-y-Ghent. Before...







...and after the recent rainfall








(images courtesy of some random person on facebook)

[edit] apparently, it's 60' wide.... that's a hell of a lot of water!


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Mar 2019)

Just got back from a few days in the Pyrenees at Ax le Thermes snow in all ski areas from Alt.2300m 80cms depth, down to 1400m 60cm. 
Blue skies and light winds. Back to earth now in the Lot 250m altitude


----------



## raleighnut (17 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Thanks to the gout, I can no longer assist in this worthy statistic. I used to like a bit of Killians red as well, but that's hardly Irish anymore. Still a good beer.


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Yes, 1st time we have been.



It's just down the road from us, a place we rarely use.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a rare alcohol free day yesterday. This was because I've got some kind of virus, which has given me a very violent case of the shivers and shortly after that I passed out on the living room floor. I have absolutely no recollection of passing out but I must have managed to lay myself down before I fell. I'm still exceptionally weak - 10 yards before I need another sit down but at least the sweats and shivers haven't returned today.



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx 

and +1 for getting yourself checked out at the quack. Better to be embarrassed than have something more serious happen further down the line.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> It's just down the road from us, a place we rarely use.



We wanted to have a look in Decathalon so had a mooch around.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> IIRC there wasn't a great deal of difference between the F3 and F3000 tubs at the time apart from the floor. One had one whereas the other didn't, a bit like the Flintstones.
> I took the dimensions for the modelfrom one we were working on .



Just out of interest, what / whose F3000 were you working on? 


The basic survival cell probably would've been fairly similar. There are certain limitations on size that are inalienable e.g. line between top of roll bar and front of cockpit, driver's feet behind line of front axle, minimum width across driver's shoulders, that sort of stuff. But F3 cars were smaller and more compact back then, compared to F3000 cars - and a lot simpler.

Back of the tub would definitely have been different. F3000 cars all used variants of the Cosworth V8, while the F3 cars only had 2 litre straight fours, but could be any one of Alfa, Mugen, Toyota or VW. You'd need a different spec tub (larger, stiffer, more complicated layup) on an F3000 to be able to withstand the additional weight and nearly 200 extra BHP of the Cosworth. Otherwise you'd have something with the torsional rigidity of a blancmange; F3 cars are very underpowered for their aero package and it takes a rather peculiar knack to drive them well.

Sides of tub would also have been different, as F3 cars of that era only ran a single radiator (not sure if that's still the case as I don't know the current regs). When you look at them from head on, you can see that one sidepod is much lower than the other, as it was a "dummy". Also, front suspension pickups were also very different as F3 cars ran smaller wheels & tyres than the F3000.

Sorry, I'll slope off and hide under my rock again. I know, I'm a geek...


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2019)

Having a quiet day as I didn't sleep very well last night. The only constructive thing I've done is nip to the co-op and pick up a couple of pints of milk.

Four seasons in one day here chez Casa Reynard. Wind is still pretty brisk - and damn cold.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Mar 2019)

Having put it off all winter, I've found the leak in the pond and ordered a repair kit


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We have been to Coventry to have a mooch, bought a couple of things from Decathalon and butties from M&S.



There were lots of rumours a few years ago going around that the Highcross was going to get extended with Decathlon taking space. Nothing seems to have come of it though.

Rutland Cycles are currently having store built at Fosse Park. (On the new Everards site)


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2019)

I have made a couple of Reuben sandwiches for my lunch.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2019)

Oh yes, I almost forgot...

Happy St Gertrude's Day!!!


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> There were lots of rumours a few years ago going around that the Highcross was going to get extended with Decathlon taking space. Nothing seems to have come of it though.
> 
> Rutland Cycles are currently having store built at Fosse Park. (On the new Everards site)



Not sure we need one with Blacks being just across the road.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Mar 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Hull Pot near Pen-y-Ghent. Before...
> [edit] apparently, it's 60' wide.... that's a hell of a lot of water!


Huge amount I've looked down there


----------



## Phaeton (17 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


>


Thank you for that I think that may have been what got me through, it got worse, out of MeadowHell, across the road to Ikea, then around the corner to Costco, I need a lay down now for a few days


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We have been to Coventry to have a mooch, bought a couple of things from Decathalon and butties from M&S.



We did the m & s sandwich and decathlon at rushden lakes yesterday.. Who said shopping habbits are all samey...


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Actually found a pair of shoes in size 5.5
> Thank you Decathalon, just wanted a pair of black shoes-nothing fancy and they had exactly what I wanted.



And i got a pair of super light boots for work for £15 great place


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> And i got a pair of super light boots for work for £15 great place



I need good strong all weather/terrain walking boots, the ones I have are very old and showing their age, I didn't like anything they had-looked too much like 'fashion' rather than functional, same with the coats, lightweight rather than strong and long lasting.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Hmm, im thinking this is a wet hole... Stephen Hawking would know


Is it a sink hole ?


----------



## Phaeton (17 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is it a sink hole ?


No, but I've forgotten it's origin


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2019)

I brought the washing in a few minutes ago.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> No, but I've forgotten it's origin


Limestone in the area, which is why there's also a few caves.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I brought the washing in a few minutes ago.



I didn't put any out, who knows where it would have ended up


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I didn't put any out, who knows where it would have ended up



Here, probably.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

I just washed up.. And paired the socks. Well most of them... Where do they go?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> I just washed up.. And paired the socks. Well most of them... Where do they go?



What do they look like? We've mysteriously gained a few odd ones I don't recall owning. If you have any you don't recognise, let me know...


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What do they look like? We've mysteriously gained a few odd ones I don't recall owning. If you have any you don't recognise, let me know...



I wouldn't mind but i put them in the wash basket, i get them for the wash.. I then take them back to the bedroom.. X-file episode going on here??


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> I just washed up.. And paired the socks. Well most of them... Where do they go?


 On your feet ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

Diet tomorrow no ifs or buts, 12stone 7!! Yes its Sunday but it's time to stop snacking..
My Dads over from Spain on Tuesday for a week so i may fall at the first... But the thought was there.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> On your feet ?



I'll just check, cant see past my bellies atm


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What do they look like? We've mysteriously gained a few odd ones I don't recall owning. If you have any you don't recognise, let me know...


Flat, but open out to a tubular form with a hole/opening at one end big enough to get the foot through.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Flat, but open out to a tubular form with a hole/opening at one end big enough to get the foot through.



Hmm... you may need to narrow it down a bit, just a thought.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmm... you may need to narrow it down a bit, just a thought.


Smaller version you mean?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Smaller version you mean?



I begin to think you are not treating this with the seriousness it deserves.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I begin to think you are not treating this with the seriousness it deserves.


Well they're single colour, non of this multi colour nonsense.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2019)

Work tomorrow: I was beginning to get cabin fever.

For once I actually remembered to transfer my bike locks from the Xtracycle to the commuter this evening: normal procedure is to forget, set off on Monday, remember after about 20m, swear, come back and get locks, misjudge the time needed to get to the tram, race to the tram stop and arrive way too early but exhausted.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2019)

If the socks are pink and grey striped with sheep on them, then they're mine...


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I need good strong all weather/terrain walking boots, the ones I have are very old and showing their age, I didn't like anything they had-looked too much like 'fashion' rather than functional, same with the coats, lightweight rather than strong and long lasting.



I got a pair of Merrells from there and they're doing me very nicely, much better than the considerably more expensive Mountain Warehouse ones that only lasted a year and a bit.. They've some decent Columbia ones as well.

Mind, I go to the big one in Surrey Quays, where they have more or less the whole range in. The problem I have with their coats is the fact that being short and curvy, either a) the sleeves are much too long, or b) I can't do the benighted thing up.

Love their fleeces though...


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2019)

Lovely supper here tonight - another yellow sticker special...

Black pudding, fried onions, fried apple rings, mash and steamed asparagus.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper here tonight - another yellow sticker special...
> 
> Black pudding, fried onions, fried apple rings, mash and steamed asparagus.



Mmm, just a plaing roast chicken here with bubble and squeek rostis and a salad. M&S chicken always seems tender


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> If the socks are pink and grey striped with sheep on them, then they're mine...


Wool?


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Mmm, just a plaing roast chicken here with bubble and squeek rostis and a salad. M&S chicken always seems tender



Actually, that sounds rather good


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wool?



Yes.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Been forced to go to MeadowHell please kill me now!!!


I know what you mean. We just 'had' to go there last week.

I remember seeing a sign in The Forum shopping centre in the Devonshire Quarter once (this was 20 years ago, no idea if The Forum is still there!). It read:

No Meadows
No Halls
And definitely no sheep!​Very apt 



Phaeton said:


> Thank you for that I think that may have been what got me through, it got worse, out of MeadowHell, across the road to Ikea, then around the corner to Costco, I need a lay down now for a few days


I've not been in the new IKEA. And I have absolutely no plans to do so.  Last visit to Costco was about 5 years ago. I'll leave it another 5 before going again. No rush.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Mar 2019)

I rescued a palm tree today. It was my daughter's. She had it in the backyard/garden. It was on its side and missing quite a lot of its soil. I knew she'd get bored with it and then neglect it. I now have it in my bathroom. I've put some banana and veggie skins and stuff in its pot and topped it up with compost. I'll give it a month or so to 'get better',then i'll transfer it to a bigger pot and put it outside here in the communal garden.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2019)

Things you learn, palm trees eat bananas . ..


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2019)

Am taking a pen for a walk across a piece of paper now that MOTD has finished.

A nice  might go down well and all...


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2019)

Go on then, six sugars please, not too much milk.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Go on then, six sugars please, not too much milk.
> View attachment 458018



Sorry, it's taken me this long to boil all the kettles needed to fill that...


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Go on then, six sugars please, not too much milk.
> View attachment 458018





Reynard said:


> Sorry, it's taken me this long to boil all the kettles needed to fill that...



I'm wondering how one lifts it with one handle when it's full?!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Things you learn, palm trees eat bananas . ..




Yes,bananas are great for all plants,i learnt last summer from a rose tree growing neighbour
https://gardenerdy.com/how-to-use-banana-as-fertilizer
I now save all banana and other fruit and veg skins/peelings etc,to use for plant food. Ok,my flat sometimes stinks a bit of rotting farty smelling veg,but….


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm wondering how one lifts it with one handle when it's full?!



I wouldn't... This calls for a straw...


----------



## Speicher (18 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We have been to Coventry to have a mooch, bought a couple of things from Decathalon and butties from M&S.


 

I was going to write that you could have  at my Mother. Then I remembered that she died at the end of December last year. These things catch you out at the most unexpected moments, don't they.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2019)

Speicher said:


> I was going to write that you could have  at my Mother. Then I remembered that she died at the end of December last year. These things catch you out at the most unexpected moments, don't they.


----------



## Speicher (18 Mar 2019)

Thank you, @Reynard. She was ninety-seven and had been very ill for about a year. When it happened, I did not say anything on this thread, because, it did not seem right. 

I am now going to have  strong with sugar, and say Good night.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2019)

Speicher said:


> I am now going to have  strong with sugar, and say Good night.



Sounds like a plan. I am going to do the same xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Mar 2019)

Good morning all!

Forecast looks promising, looking forward to getting out on the bike later!


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

Back at work after a month off sick.

Desk a disaster zone

Need to make a 'to do' list methinks...


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Mar 2019)

Cold start, less windy... I feel so much better, pity ive got to go to work.
Batteries in the tv remote have leaked. .nice


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back at work after a month off sick.
> 
> Desk a disaster zone
> 
> Need to make a 'to do' list methinks...




Well done mate, it'll be a tough week but be nice to get back into the routine


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2019)

Question is do i bike in seeing as i have a slight twinge in my bike ... mmm let me think abut it of course i do 

Oh and must remember to get the big box out of the shed for the courier to take to it's new home by the sea


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2019)

Speicher said:


> I was going to write that you could have  at my Mother. Then I remembered that she died at the end of December last year. These things catch you out at the most unexpected moments, don't they.


It is cruel what your mind can do. I dreamt that my mother had died and then convinced myself that she was still alive only to realise that she wasn't .

You have my sympathy .


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Well done mate, it'll be a tough week but be nice to get back into the routine



Thanks. Just had a very nice welcome from The Chief.

Printed off the calender for next week.

Several shows, so we've got some stuff to do.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well they're single colour, non of this multi colour nonsense.



Black, presumably.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2019)

Morning. It is starting to brighten up! There was a large bank of cloud which has now moved off to the West.


----------



## Katherine (18 Mar 2019)

Speicher said:


> I was going to write that you could have  at my Mother. Then I remembered that she died at the end of December last year. These things catch you out at the most unexpected moments, don't they.



I keep thinking of things to tell or ask my mother in law, until I remember that I can't. Then I'm glad that at least I can have these thoughts about her.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

Katherine said:


> I keep thinking of things to tell or ask my mother in law, until I remember that I can't. Then I'm glad that at least I can have these thoughts about her.



I keep meaning to write to my parents and tell thenm what they mean to me. Time to push that up the 'to do' list I think...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

Hours updated. This weeks calender needs doing.

Because I'm so cool, I'm going to start doing them on an Excel spreadsheet this week.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Just out of interest, what / whose F3000 were you working on?
> 
> 
> The basic survival cell probably would've been fairly similar. There are certain limitations on size that are inalienable e.g. line between top of roll bar and front of cockpit, driver's feet behind line of front axle, minimum width across driver's shoulders, that sort of stuff. But F3 cars were smaller and more compact back then, compared to F3000 cars - and a lot simpler.
> ...



I'm sorry I can't remember the name as it was a long time ago . It was only a small outfit which rented out racing cars to drivers.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2019)

Has anyone left a jar of bees in a bookshop ?


----------



## Katherine (18 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone left a jar of bees in a bookshop ?


I'd claim it if it was a jar of honey!

_Isn't it funny how a bear likes honey, 
Buzz buzz buzz, I wonder why he does? _


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone left a jar of bees in a bookshop ?



There not sure they are bees now.. Might be Hornets!!!


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Mar 2019)

Speicher said:


> I was going to write that you could have  at my Mother. Then I remembered that she died at the end of December last year. These things catch you out at the most unexpected moments, don't they.



 so sorry


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2019)

Darn it. A good mate of mine has passed away. Only mid 50's. He had a heart attack whilst out on his bike last weekend, was quickly discharged and seemed OK. Died suddenly Saturday night.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Darn it. A good mate of mine has passed away. Only mid 50's. He had a heart attack whilst out on his bike last weekend, was quickly discharged and seemed OK. Died suddenly Saturday night.


I'm sorry to hear of your sad news .


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Darn it. A good mate of mine has passed away. Only mid 50's. He had a heart attack whilst out on his bike last weekend, was quickly discharged and seemed OK. Died suddenly Saturday night.



That is a nasty shock. Hang in there and take your time...


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That is a nasty shock. Hang in there and take your time...



Not so much me, his wife and two young kids. Both kids had heart defects and have recently had heart transplants. The lad had a new heart last year, and his daughter fell ill in December, went onto a mechanical heart, then recently a transplant, and now this. Life is so cruel.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I keep meaning to write to my parents and tell thenm what they mean to me. Time to push that up the 'to do' list I think...



Our parents are no longer with us, so I say make that a priority


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2019)

Speicher said:


> I was going to write that you could have  at my Mother. Then I remembered that she died at the end of December last year. These things catch you out at the most unexpected moments, don't they.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Darn it. A good mate of mine has passed away. Only mid 50's. He had a heart attack whilst out on his bike last weekend, was quickly discharged and seemed OK. Died suddenly Saturday night.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2019)

What to have for breakfast, in half an hour .. Cornflakes, Bran Flakes with sultanas, Yoghurt and blueberries, or toast & marmalade.

Hmmmm decisions decisions.
Just though. I don't fancy toast & marmalade.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2019)

On a different note, I've just signed my waiver form for the Dirt Factory - all 4 pages. Riding bikes can cause injury or death stuff. Yep I know.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back at work after a month off sick.
> 
> Desk a disaster zone
> 
> Need to make a 'to do' list methinks...


Sort desk out, being at the top of the list. Assuming you can find some paper to write on.

Edited to include correct post.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2019)

I'm having a day with the fairies!


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm having a day with the fairies!



Good pain killers ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

Clients have all gone to the mens' group.

Currently trying to stay awake and plan the next session.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> On a different note, I've just signed my waiver form for the Dirt Factory - all 4 pages. Riding bikes can cause injury or death stuff. Yep I know.


_"In the period 2009-2010, Fourteen injuries from writing instruments(pencil/pen) were seen and involved the head and neck (9), chest (1), bladder/perineum (2), and extremities (2). Eleven children were admitted and eight required surgical intervention...."_

Writing can be harmful to your health.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Good pain killers ?




Sounds like it.


----------



## Salar (18 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"In the period 2009-2010, Fourteen injuries from writing instruments(pencil/pen) were seen and involved the head and neck (9), chest (1), bladder/perineum (2), and extremities (2). Eleven children were admitted and eight required surgical intervention...."_
> 
> Writing can be harmful to your health.



At school we used to play chicken with drawing compasses, using them like darts, stand approx 10 yards apart and see how close you can get to your opponents legs. I got "pierced" a couple of times and it hurt.

I also got a pencil stuck in my upper thigh , the point snapped off and remains there to this day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

Salar said:


> At school we used to play chicken with drawing compasses, using them like darts, stand approx 10 yards apart and see how close you can get to your opponents legs. I got hit a couple of times and it hurt.
> 
> I also got a pencil stuck in my upper thigh , the point snapped off and remains there to this day.



Suddenly the sight of schoolkids playing on their phones seems less of a problem: at least they aren't actively sticking sharp objects into each other.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Suddenly the sight of schoolkids playing on their phones seems less of a problem: at least they aren't actively sticking sharp objects into each other.



Very true , a lot less mess to clear up


----------



## Salar (18 Mar 2019)

It was quite an art requiring skill to ensure the compass point hit you first.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

Salar said:


> It was quite an art requiring skill to ensure the compass point hit you first.


That'd depend on how it was thrown though. A bit like knife throwing.


----------



## Salar (18 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> A bit like knife throwing.


 Correct.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

Salar said:


> Correct.


Quite easy then. Was it opened or fully closed when throwing?


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm having a day with the fairies!


They've kidnapped you, or are you still "asleep"?


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2019)

Just told a few colleagues about the 'four page disclaimer' and the "1. There is a serious risk of injury and potentially death from the activities and services offered by Dirt Factory". Looks of shock. The boss just said 'don't go hurting yourself'.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Just told a few colleagues about the 'four page disclaimer' and the "1. There is a serious risk of injury and potentially death from the activities and services offered by Dirt Factory". Looks of shock. *The boss just said 'don't go hurting yourself'.*


Was that said with pen in hand?


----------



## Salar (18 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Quite easy then. Was it opened or fully closed when throwing?



I think they were closed, mind you this was way back in the black and white 60's.


----------



## roadrash (18 Mar 2019)

ive just had the last two hot cross buns, the house is now devoid of hot cross buns, this problem will be rectified soon


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

Salar said:


> I think they were closed, mind you this was way back in the black and white 60's.


Still doing the same thing in the 70's.

Technical drawing one works best. You can put a point in all three ends.


----------



## Paulus (18 Mar 2019)

I drank too much ale yesterday, I still have a hangover.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

Okay, stuff this: I'm exhausted and all my clients are going home: time to push off.


----------



## roadrash (18 Mar 2019)

Talking of pointy things, when I was about twelve , they knocked down a local school, along with it went the iron railings, the lony pointy type, a group of us managed to free individual "spears" which we proceeded to throw at a tin can , just as I let mine fly , one lad shouted ...hang on , ill kick it further away....hmm right its pretty hard to kick a can when my spear has pinned his foot to the floor, he still reminds me of it to this day.

although this tale is in mundane news , he didn't think it mundane at the time...


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Mar 2019)

Salar said:


> It was quite an art requiring skill to ensure the compass point hit you first.




It's a times like this I realise what a nasty little sod I was, I didn't throw them...


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Was that said with pen in hand?



I had one in my hand


----------



## Salar (18 Mar 2019)

Talking of railings and gates.

A gang at my same school (and this was a Grammar school) lifted one of the the heavy iron school gates off its hinges grabbed a sixth former, stripped him, tied him to the gate and paraded him around the sports field at shoulder height.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> I had one in my hand


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh yes, I almost forgot...
> 
> Happy St Gertrude's Day!!!


St Cyril of Jerusalem, here today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Was that said with pen in hand?


Or compass?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> It's a times like this I realise what a nasty little sod I was, I didn't throw them...



Did we go to school together?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> They've kidnapped you, or are you still "asleep"?


I've been feeling cold and have slept for most of today .
I was that far gone I haven't been able to look at my new kit properly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've been feeling cold and have slept for most of today .
> I was that far gone I haven't been able to look at my new kit properly.



Eww...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

I've spontaneously decided to respray my spare handlebar. As you do.

Currently drying on the balcony.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently drying on the balcony.



The handlebars that is, not me.

(I am always aware that Mr @classic33 attends this thread, so I try to make sure he doesn't get confused.)


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The handlebars that is, not me.
> 
> (I am always aware that Mr @classic33 attends this thread, so I try to make sure he doesn't get confused.)


So what set is on your bike now?

Edited to add
If you mean the actual bannister, they should support 12 stone weight easily.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> So what set is on your bike now?



My _other _handlebars. Obviously.

The two sets even have their own thread, which is possibly more mundane than this.

For the avoidance of stress or tension I'll say right now that the straight, cream coloured bar is the one currently being painted.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My _other _handlebars. Obviously.
> 
> The two sets even have their own thread, which is possibly more mundane than this.
> 
> For the avoidance of stress or tension I'll say right now that the straight, cream coloured bar is the one currently being painted.


Is that the before or after colour?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is that the before or after colour?



Before. I changed the bars to the swept ones several years ago.


----------



## colly (18 Mar 2019)

The 
Penis
Mightier 
Than the 
Sword

But just you try stabbing someone wi.....Oh !


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> The
> Penis
> Mightier
> Than the
> ...


Here's how to treat that.

The end of Step Four is very helpful.
https://www.quora.com/How-should-I-treat-a-pencil-stab-wound


----------



## gbb (18 Mar 2019)

TPMS sensors are finally all working on my car....it only took a year .
Note to all...if you have them fitted, get yourself a spare valve or two to stick I the glove compartment, they're cheap, but it's too late when you go to get new tyres and they tell you your existing ones have had it....and you haven't got any, it can get expensive at that point.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Mar 2019)

I have frog spawn in my 10 month old work pond, pleased about that, as they say build it and they will come..


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2019)

Sorry I'm late to the party today chaps and chapesses... 

Was out all morning attending to a rather long shopping list. This included a trip to Tesco, where I also managed to acquire the following items on Yellow Sticker: half a kilo of sirloin steak, 300g of garlic sausage, 18 free range eggs, 12 yoghurts, a punnet of strawberries and two punnets of raspberries.

This afternoon I went out on the bike as I really needed a ride.

And then there's the ritual of the post-ride 

Saw a lovely rainbow while I was out on my ride.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sorry I'm late to the party today chaps and chapesses...
> 
> Was out all morning attending to a rather long shopping list. This included a trip to Tesco, where I also managed to acquire the following items on* Yellow Sticker:* half a kilo of sirloin steak, 300g of garlic sausage, 18 free range eggs, 12 yoghurts, a punnet of strawberries and two punnets of raspberries.
> 
> ...


How much for a yellow sticker machine?


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm sorry I can't remember the name as it was a long time ago . It was only a small outfit which rented out racing cars to drivers.



Ah, OK... No worries.  Was just curiosity.

Now if I could actually *get* to my mid-to-late 80s stash of Autosports, we could probably work this out.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> How much for a yellow sticker machine?


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


>


I'll be taking it back in about 18 hours.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2019)

There are a large and small hound staring at me, accusingly. Something about some Meunster cheese.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> There are a large and small hound staring at me, accusingly. Something about some Meunster cheese.



Cheese isn't just a dog thing.

Poppy is famous for stealing Parmesan...  Lexi, on the other hand, likes Cheddar.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2019)

I, on the other hand, am in need of things chocolatey...


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2019)

J'accuse....


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 458153
> 
> J'accuse....





How can you say "no" to that face?


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2019)

Oh, I forgot earlier, but I also acquired a large platter of olives from the deli on Yellow Sticker...


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> How can you say "no" to that face?




Pretty easily, I guess. She's the only thin beagle on the block. I get compliments from the vet when I go.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh, I forgot earlier, but I also acquired a large platter of olives from the deli on Yellow Sticker...


What sort?


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pretty easily, I guess. She's the only thin beagle on the block. I get compliments from the vet when I go.



LOL! She's lovely though


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> What sort?



All sorts... Those big green sicilian ones (looooove those), green olives with lemon and parsley, green olives stuffed with garlic, black olives and then those little purplish ones.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've spontaneously decided to respray my spare handlebar. As you do.
> 
> Currently drying on the balcony.



Happy to report that the paint has dried sufficiently to add varnish.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Mar 2019)

Morning! Bright sunny morning albeit cold.

I wonder if I'll have time for a ride later


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Mar 2019)

Up earlier, back on my bike today, not a bad morning either..


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2019)

Mix of grey and blue sky outside and some fluffy clouds thrown in for good measure


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2019)

We had a ground frost this morning. Blue skies though.


----------



## Slioch (19 Mar 2019)

Picking up two new cats today. Exciting times. Mrs S is well miffed that she has to go to work today and will miss all the fun.


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2019)

Just might have sneaked the bike in through the revolving front door, wheeled it the length of the building, up 4 floors in the lift, and into the store room in my office.


----------



## Lavender Rose (19 Mar 2019)

Hoping for a stress-free Tuesday...6:15am-2:15pm....followed by an afternoon ride with mum then yoga and stretching! Getting tighter and tighter and not looking after my sore bits 

Also, no swimming for a week....gotta love the female anatomy


----------



## Phaeton (19 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> Picking up two new cats today. Exciting times. Mrs S is well miffed that she has to go to work today and will miss all the fun.


I don't understand the point of cats


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Mar 2019)

Not bad at all here no wind or rain. 
Lovely bike ride in..


----------



## Slioch (19 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I don't understand the point of cats



Nor do I , they can be right contrary little buggers, but I miss not having one in my life.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> Picking up two new cats today. Exciting times. Mrs S is well miffed that she has to go to work today and will miss all the fun.


Pictures?


----------



## Slioch (19 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Pictures



Ok, later - if they don't go into hiding!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> Ok, later - if they don't go into hiding!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2019)

Morning. It is grey here. 
I hope I have a better day today but I can already feel a slight headache.
I wasn't with it for most of yesterday.  Even opening up my new kit didn't even provoke much of a response.  It was like receiving a new roll of wood chip wallpaper the amount of excitement it raised. 

Oh deep joy! I've got some dusting to do .


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2019)

here in Hamtun


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2019)

It looks like the office responsible for my professional recognition has lost the paperwork I sent. After I spent spending several weeks and a lot of money putting it together. 

I even sent it with signature on delivery.

So much for German effeciency.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2019)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> here in Hamtun


It's not raining at the moment here in Cumbria.


----------



## Slioch (19 Mar 2019)

WARNING - This post contains photos of cute ikle kitty kats.

So I picked up our 2 new owners from the cat rescue centre earlier today - we got a mother and daughter combination. Both seem to be settling in well, have eaten and found the litter tray, and even started purring a bit. I think they're going to be a right pair of attention seekers and will take over.

Here's the mum - Lily (aged about 6). She seems to like my bike ornament - sensible girl!













And here's the daughter - Toyah (age 3).
















I think they'll be wanting out fairly soon.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

Slioch said:


> WARNING - This post contains photos of cute ikle kitty kats.
> 
> So I picked up our 2 new owners from the cat rescue centre earlier today - we got a mother and daughter combination. Both seem to be settling in well, have eaten and found the litter tray, and even started purring a bit. I think they're going to be a right pair of attention seekers and will take over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Also, no swimming for a week....gotta love the female anatomy



On the other hand... It gives us a valid excuse to scarf insane quantities of chocolate. It's a small pay-off in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

Ghastly night's sleep... I'm soooo  Dreaming of an ex that I parted from under somewhat humiliating circumstances hasn't done my mood any favours. 

Never mind, I'm going to slope off and fill my face with chocolate


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Happy to report that the paint has dried sufficiently to add varnish.



First varnish coat applied. It's all go on the spraying front here I tell you...


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It looks like the office responsible for my professional recognition has lost the paperwork I sent. After I spent spending several weeks and a lot of money putting it together.
> 
> I even sent it with signature on delivery.
> 
> So much for German effeciency.



Some good news: I've found the proof of postage so I can tell them exactly when it arrived, and more to the point, it makes it their problem because I can prove they lost it...


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> First varnish coat applied. It's all go on the spraying front here I tell you...



Another varnish coat applied. Apparently you should apply several thin coats within a few minutes of each other so they blend as they dry instead of making layers.

So now you know.


----------



## Lavender Rose (19 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> On the other hand... It gives us a valid excuse to scarf insane quantities of chocolate. It's a small pay-off in the grand scheme of things.



You know it! Just means I have more cycling/running time. Plus extra yoga to shift the cramps


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> You know it! Just means I have more cycling/running time. Plus extra yoga to shift the cramps



Fortunately I detest swimming, so it's not an issue here.  However, splitting logs percussively is a great way of alleviating the "grumpies"


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2019)

I had a blood orange with lunch. Rather uncommon here about. Blood oranges.that is.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

Happy birthday @raleighnut 

Share my cake?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Fortunately I detest swimming, so it's not an issue here.  However, splitting logs percussively is a great way of alleviating the "grumpies"



Entirely with you there: If my maker had intended me to swim he'd have given me gills. As things stand I'll stay on dry land...


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Entirely with you there: If my maker had intended me to swim he'd have given me gills. As things stand I'll stay on dry land...



Hah! I took up fencing at school to get out of swimming. Stabbing people with a sword (legitimately) is eminently preferable to doing an impression of a drowned rat.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hah! I took up fencing at school to get out of swimming. Stabbing people with a sword (legitimately) is eminently preferable to doing an impression of a drowned rat.



I was about to wish that we'd had that option, but it occurs to me that the last thing you would want in my school is legitimate excuses to hold a sharp object and poke people with it.

You should have seen what they did with compasses...


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was about to wish that we'd had that option, but it occurs to me that the last thing you would want in my school is legitimate excuses to hold a sharp object and poke people with it.
> 
> You should have seen what they did with compasses...



Ah. yeah. I saw that in the 70s thread... 

For me, fencing had an unexpected advantage - I happened to be pretty good at it (I was shortlisted for the GB U17 squad) and as a consequence, it kept the bullies at bay. Well, mostly...


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah. yeah. I saw that in the 70s thread...
> 
> For me, fencing had an unexpected advantage - I happened to be pretty good at it (I was shortlisted for the GB U17 squad) and as a consequence, it kept the bullies at bay. Well, mostly...



In my case it was the 80s and 90s, but it was pretty much the same: to be fair that town was generally a bit behind so they probably hadn't heard of it before.

Well done you on getting shortlisted, btw.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In my case it was the 80s and 90s, but it was pretty much the same: to be fair that town was generally a bit behind so they probably hadn't heard of it before.
> 
> Well done you on getting shortlisted, btw.



Was 80s and early 90s for me as well... Mine was an all-girls public school, and teenage girls can be, well, something cruel... 

Thanks.  I didn't take the fencing any further alas, as I was told in no uncertain terms to concentrate on my A Levels. (Which were quite frankly going down the pan, as I was not in a good head space back then.)


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2019)

Ello, didin't die on the Dirt Factory. Slow speed tumble on the plastic pump track outside - chainring bite on the ankle. Stuck to the MTB route rather than the pure jump lines as there was a queue - so got in 2-3 runs whilst the jump lines did 1. Five trail bikes, but most were jump bikes. Loved it.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Entirely with you there: If my maker had intended me to swim he'd have given me gills. As things stand I'll stay on dry land...


Ducks swim and they don't have gills.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was about to wish that we'd had that option, but it occurs to me that the last thing you would want in my school is legitimate excuses to hold a sharp object and poke people with it.
> 
> You should have seen what they did with compasses...


You should have tried the woodwork room.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Mar 2019)

I've been out at the allotment this afternoon. Digging away in a t-shirt (and trousers before anyone comments  ) as it was rather warm in the sunshine - I loved every second! Beds all prepped now, some rubbish to shift once I find where my tarpaulins have gone for the back of the car. More seeds to sow tomorrow. Thoroughly enjoying myself.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ducks swim and they don't have gills.



There you go again with your factual information ruining my one-liners.



classic33 said:


> You should have tried the woodwork room.



I did. A tthe time I thought the chisels and planes were blunt because no-one knew how to sharpen them. Now I wonder...


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There you go again with your factual information ruining my one-liners.
> 
> I did. At the time I thought the chisels and planes were blunt because no-one knew how to sharpen them. Now I wonder...


We were taught how to sharpen them.

Metalwork had the forge, which when used required stoking!


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've been out at the allotment this afternoon. Digging away in a t-shirt* (and trousers before anyone comments  ) *as it was rather warm in the sunshine - I loved every second! Beds all prepped now, some rubbish to shift once I find where my tarpaulins have gone for the back of the car. More seeds to sow tomorrow. Thoroughly enjoying myself.


Who'd do something like that?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> We were taught how to sharpen them.
> 
> Metalwork had the forge, which when used required stoking!



Believe it or not, I had to go onto YouTube to learn, and that was when I did my carpentry apprenticeship: most tutors and employers assume you won't really use a chisel or a plane much so there's no point teaching you how to sharpen a chisel quickly and effectively. There are machines for sharpening chisels, for goodness sake...

In school it was different. Most kids there I wouldn't have given a sponge hammer, let alone a sharp chisel.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2019)

The leg vice lived upto it's name more than once.

As for the hand vice, well...


----------



## postman (19 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> The leg vice lived upto it's name more than once.
> 
> As for the hand vice, well...




Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You should have tried the woodwork room.



The home ec room at school had a surprising amount of sharp pointy things. And good things for doing other kinds of bodily damage...


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> The home ec room at school had a surprising amount of sharp pointy things. And good things for doing other kinds of bodily damage...



One place I worked the Chef and I were both keen jugglers and we could both juggle clubs.

I forget how we realised this, but one day we found that most large kitchen knives are weighted about the same as a club...


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> The home ec room at school had a surprising amount of sharp pointy things. And good things for doing other kinds of bodily damage...


Sewing needles!

One class room I wasn't allowed to enter and move away from the desk. I don't think they trusted me.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> One place I worked the Chef and I were both keen jugglers and we could both juggle clubs.
> 
> I forget how we realised this, but one day we found that most large kitchen knives are weighted about the same as a club...



But with more of a motivation to catch them, undoubtedly. By the handle, that is...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2019)

A 50p piece just fell out of my left trouser leg. As I keep cash in my right trouser pocket, this is puzzling. I may have to sleep on how it happened.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A 50p piece just fell out of my left trouser leg. As I keep cash in my right trouser pocket, this is puzzling. I may have to sleep on how it happened.


Heads?


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A 50p piece just fell out of my left trouser leg. As I keep cash in my right trouser pocket, this is puzzling. I may have to sleep on how it happened.



Some kind of wormhole between your pockets?

Or you just might have put the 50p in the wrong pocket.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2019)

I have finished taking a pen for a walk across a piece of paper.

Time for a  methinks...


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have finished taking a pen for a walk across a piece of paper.
> 
> Time for a  methinks...


Were you filling in the risk assesment for pen usage?


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Were you filling in the risk assesment for pen usage?





Was there supposed to be a form?

Never mind that, I have a very fine cup of tea. Can't face dessert after tonight's dinner...

Roast bone-in loin joint of pork with crackling, roasties and buttered red cabbage.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Was there supposed to be a form?
> 
> Never mind that, I have a very fine cup of tea. Can't face dessert after tonight's dinner...
> 
> Roast bone-in loin joint of pork with crackling, roasties and buttered red cabbage.


Pens can be dangerous.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Pens can be dangerous.



Well, the pen *IS* mightier than the sword 

Although as a fencer, I can say that one can do a fair bit of damage with an epee. I have the scars to prove it.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

And so to bed, perchance to dream...


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, the pen *IS* mightier than the sword
> 
> Although as a fencer, I can say that one can do a fair bit of damage with an epee. I have the scars to prove it.


The latter has a range of safety equipment to help prevent injury though. When did you last get any safety equipment for using a pen?


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> And so to bed, perchance to dream...


_"- ay, there's the rub, for in this sleep of death what dreams may come…”_

Or, 
_"They say a dream takes only a second or so, and yet in that second a man can live a lifetime. He can suffer and die, and who's to say which is the greater reality: the one we know or the one in dreams, between heaven, the sky, the earth..."_


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Another varnish coat applied. Apparently you should apply several thin coats within a few minutes of each other so they blend as they dry instead of making layers.
> 
> So now you know.



Final coat of varnish applied, so there are now _three _(3) coats.

I knew you'd be interested.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A 50p piece just fell out of my left trouser leg. As I keep cash in my right trouser pocket, this is puzzling. I may have to sleep on how it happened.


Trousers on back to front ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2019)

Morning . It is grey out . I haven't put the bin out but will do in a while .


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2019)

Anybody got a new back as my old one is painful


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody got a new back as my old one is painful


Oh dear ! Hot bath ?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear ! Hot bath ?



Might struggle as only have shower


----------



## Lavender Rose (20 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ghastly night's sleep... I'm soooo  Dreaming of an ex that I parted from under somewhat humiliating circumstances hasn't done my mood any favours.
> 
> Never mind, I'm going to slope off and fill my face with chocolate



If you ever need to talk...I got you girl!!


----------



## Lavender Rose (20 Mar 2019)

I had an amazing night sleep! Some wicked cool dreams about owning a cocktail bar in the 70's full of synthwave music and awesome clothes.....LOVED IT...

Edit: I was born in 1988, but love this period for music and films - like Terminator, Bladerunner (although that was early 80's)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Trousers on back to front ?


I'd worn the trousers all day, the right way round, there is no hole in the left-hand pocket, so it couldn't have dropped from the pocket and then out of the bottom of the trouser leg. I've come to the conclusion that they are magic trousers. So I've put them on again today. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2019)

There was an interesting bit on Breakfast TV about a woman who can detect people with Parkinson's disease just by their smell !

My wife said that I smell different when I'm having a bad day with the fairies .


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Mar 2019)

Superb cycling morning, yea and a cool down ,work to do..

@biggs682 get some physio ..worth every penny


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody got a new back as my old one is painful



I've been looking for one of those for years.


----------



## Lavender Rose (20 Mar 2019)

Not going to chicken out of cycling today, weather due to be warmer - just want some damn


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear ! Hot bath ?


T'is a back he's after, not a stolen bath.


----------



## postman (20 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A 50p piece just fell out of my left trouser leg. As I keep cash in my right trouser pocket, this is puzzling. I may have to sleep on how it happened.




I asked Mrs Postman,if i had £10 in one pocket and £20 in another pocket what would i have.She replied someone else's trousers on,what are you doing with £30 .


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2019)

Not long back from the Doctors, went on the scales and I'm now 14 1/2 stone, over 2 stone weight loss since Crimble


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Superb cycling morning, yea and a cool down ,work to do..
> 
> @biggs682 get some physio ..worth every penny



I get it every so often and it normally goes after a couple of day , just a shame as i wanted to go for a ride last night and need it gone for weekend


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Not long back from the Doctors, went on the scales and I'm now 14 1/2 stone, over 2 stone weight loss since Crimble



Well done re weight loss any target ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2019)

Decided I needed to use the Privvy, which is in the cellar.

Go from office on first floor. On passing ground floor get asked a question that means I have to go to stage.

Deal with question, come back to office.

Decide I need to use the privvy...


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2019)

That memory test they did on breakfast tv this morning was b****y marvelous ! 2 swords in your feet. Gladiator! A dog sat on your head . Slum Dog Millionare! 
Now I asked if my wife wanted a hot drink, turned round. What was it again ?


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well done re weight loss any target ?


Nah, just need to lose some weight after being diagnosed as type 11 last year. Main problem was still eating like I always had whilst not doing as much exercise due to the leg and Osteoarthritis

Smaller portions, less booze and cutting out biccies, cake and choccy bars have been successful but the hardest thing has been cutting down on Toast,
I bl**dy love Toast.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It looks like the office responsible for my professional recognition has lost the paperwork I sent. After I spent spending several weeks and a lot of money putting it together.
> 
> I even sent it with signature on delivery.
> 
> So much for German effeciency.



Spent yesterday evening finding the proof of sending and this morning got a copy of the receipt from the office th prove it was delivered. Scanned all of these, wrote email to send to office.

Just as I finished I got the message that they'd received my supporting documents, and all was well...

And relax...

Until the weekend, when I have to do my tax returns...


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2019)

Just hobbled down the garden to feed the birds now sitting back in the dining room watching them eat all the food


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2019)

Currently lurking in the office: a lot of an occupational therapists time is taken doing this: waiting for a known period of time (in this case 15 minutes) for the clients to finish their "break", in the hope they will do their alloted task on their own initiative.

Oh, 12:15. Time to go and chase them up a bit.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Just hobbled down the garden to feed the birds now sitting back in the dining room watching them eat all the food


You need a bird scarer !


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I get it every so often and it normally goes after a couple of day , just a shame as i wanted to go for a ride last night and need it gone for weekend


Might try some cycling stretches


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2019)

Might also suggest seeing a professional, they may have some newer recommendations, and better for your back, etc. Very touchy subject, the back.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Not long back from the Doctors, went on the scales and I'm now 14 1/2 stone, over 2 stone weight loss since Crimble



Well done


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently lurking in the office: a lot of an occupational therapists time is taken doing this: waiting for a known period of time (in this case 15 minutes) for the clients to finish their "break", in the hope they will do their alloted task on their own initiative.
> 
> Oh, 12:15. Time to go and chase them up a bit.





Illaveago said:


> You need a bird scarer !



You've given me an idea...


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Decided I needed to use the Privvy, which is in the cellar.
> 
> Go from office on first floor. On passing ground floor get asked a question that means I have to go to stage.
> 
> ...


Is the first floor the ground floor or actually one floor above ground level.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You need a bird scarer !


Might be some health and safety issues

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=b68LAaiZfE4


Can he use bottled gas in the building, that sort of thing.


----------



## postman (20 Mar 2019)

The Sun is out,we have been to a Garden Centre.Very shortly we shall be spending a little time in the garden.I have also seen my next project ,something very similar to this Going to bed it on just sand we already have a good hard base for it.




I thought i was only going for a latte.I might be away some time.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

Having a quiet day today. OK, well, made some curried parsnip soup this morning, plus sorted out a stack of paperwork.

I have had a most excellent lunch of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with gorgonzola, the other with half an avocado, plus some olives, two  and some strawberries.

Just finishing off a bit more paperwork and need to pay for something I've arranged to buy, and then I'm off out on the bike. Seems criminal to waste such a lovely afternoon being stuck indoors.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> The latter has a range of safety equipment to help prevent injury though. When did you last get any safety equipment for using a pen?


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"- ay, there's the rub, for in this sleep of death what dreams may come…”_
> 
> Or,
> _"They say a dream takes only a second or so, and yet in that second a man can live a lifetime. He can suffer and die, and who's to say which is the greater reality: the one we know or the one in dreams, between heaven, the sky, the earth..."_



Yes, I've come across that second quote before. I'll counter with this:

Moonlight spreads its fingers, while I,
Fast in my bed am lost to the world.
Yet my mind, unfettered in sleep,
Soars high among the stars.
And still, I dream.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> If you ever need to talk...I got you girl!!



Thanks hun, it's appreciated.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I had an amazing night sleep! Some wicked cool dreams about owning a cocktail bar in the 70's full of synthwave music and awesome clothes.....LOVED IT...
> 
> Edit: I was born in 1988, but love this period for music and films - like Terminator, Bladerunner (although that was early 80's)



Blade Runner is based on the book "Do Androids dream of Electric Sheep" by Philip K Dick btw...


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2019)

And... the computer, HAL, in 2001,a space odyssey, is one letter transposed from IBM


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

And that the space suits used in 2001 were then re-used in the Babylon 5 double episode "War Without End"


----------



## postman (20 Mar 2019)

I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will not eat my breakfast lunch or any snacks over our new keyboard and mouse.This is so bright.Large bold whiter than white lettering on the keys.they will not have crumbs or homemade marmalade dripped over them.logitech from Argos.Super duper.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

The world is something of a better place after 12 miles on the bike and a nice post-ride cuppa.


----------



## postman (20 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> The world is something of a better place after 12 miles on the bike and a nice post-ride cuppa.




Amen to that.


----------



## postman (20 Mar 2019)

A bit of gardening this afternoon,lovely sunshine.Bulbs planted bedding plants put in pots around the patio,and i have removed some edging to be put back tomorrow in a straighter line.We have plans ,or Mrs Postman has plans i get the humpy and digging to do.


----------



## colly (20 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Might try some cycling stretches
> View attachment 458334
> View attachment 458335


Blimey, by the time I'd done all that I would need a sit down, never mind do any cycling.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Mar 2019)

Just spent a couple of hours with Robin Ince.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

I am very much in need of a


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I am very much in need of a


Got mine at the side of me.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

I'd better toddle off to the kitchen to put the kettle on...


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'd better toddle off to the kitchen to put the kettle on...


Kettles!


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Kettles!



Are you wanting me to fill up that bathtub-sized mug again?


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Are you wanting me to fill up that bathtub-sized mug again?


You can do the big cup.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Mar 2019)

Short day at work today, so this afternoon I managed to get the grass cut and the lavender beds & fuschias cut back as they were starting to show signs of new growth for this year. 

Currently relaxing with a beer (muscle relaxant for my back following the gardening) and the 1994 BTCC review thanks to the Classic Car thread


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You can do the big cup.
> View attachment 458457



How many boxes of tea bags? And how many kilos of sugar?


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> How many boxes of tea bags? And how many kilos of sugar?


One of each and a quart of milk.




]


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2019)

colly said:


> Blimey, by the time I'd done all that I would need a sit down, never mind do any cycling.


I do them after every ride, and they help me. This fellow wrote a whole book on stretching, mainly based in yoga, and has stretches for almost every conceivable activity.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

Just a mere splash of milk, then...


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Just a mere splash of milk, then...


Aye, not too much.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

Righty ho. We may be a while...


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Righty ho. We may be a while...


Not too long!


----------



## roadrash (20 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody got a new back as my old one is painful



Mine wouldn't be any use to you....Is it expensive for a spine transplant


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not too long!



There is always enough time. But you are finite, Zathras is finite, this is wrong tool...


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> Mine wouldn't be any use to you....Is it expensive for a spine transplant


Got this one!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Mar 2019)

A beautiful day yesterday, so did I go out on the bike? No , I started clearing the junk from the garage and tidying up so I can actually find what I want when I want it. Took a whole car load to the tip and I'll have another load today (or possibly two). Plus some very useful stuff which will do nicely re-used at the allotment - recycling at its best.

On the good side, I now have all my tools for replacing the bath sealant that I wanted a fortnight ago, and the two tarpaulins I was looking for last week (in fact, I discovered I have three). The bad news is I now have no excuse for resealing the bath...


----------



## roadrash (21 Mar 2019)

I can help you out with an excuse.....you only said you had the tools.....you never mentioned having any sealant


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> I can help you out with an excuse.....you only said you had the tools.....you never mentioned having any sealant


I've got three tubes and it was my wife who found them


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Mar 2019)

Another lovely day in the making, 50 miles of cycling this week so far, loving this weather


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Mar 2019)

Had a gorgeous ride after work yesterday, although it was cloudy, it felt warm and wind was at a minimum. Did 18.5 miles by combining two usual rides to mix it up! Felt strong up hills and a good 12.5mph average.

Running at an all-weather track this evening for the first time, a little nervous!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2019)

Oh what a grey day !

I don't know if have caught another bug but I'm feeling carp again. Aching all over this morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Mar 2019)

Used a different route to work today ,bit longer but far more scenic, ferry meadows.more off road tracks.
Had a funny off navigating some new steps, temporary things, didn't un-clip..
No one saw me steps , .

Stunning morning


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Used a different route to work today ,bit longer but far more scenic, ferry meadows.more off road tracks.
> Had a funny off navigating some new steps, temporary things, didn't un-clip..
> No one saw me steps , .
> 
> Stunning morning



As long as no one saw...it didn't happen!!!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2019)

Bright blue skies with wispy streak's here and there. 

Still suffering with back twinges although easier than yesterday . 

Another day of watching rubbish TV


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Another lovely day in the making, 50 miles of cycling this week so far, loving this weather



I put 51 miles under the wheels Monday, I recon another 50-60 miles today in the spring sunshine will do nicely.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I put 51 miles under the wheels Monday, I recon another 50-60 miles today in the spring sunshine will do nicely.


Not managed a ride in 3 weeks & I can tell


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Not managed a ride in 3 weeks & I can tell



Thats a shame.


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Mar 2019)

I'm looking up train times from Glasgow to Milngavie (pronounced Mull-guy, fellow Mundaners).


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Mar 2019)

I’m feeling slightly off


----------



## raleighnut (21 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’m feeling slightly off


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Got this one!
> View attachment 458467



Second hand, missing a few ribs. Were they BBQ'ed


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Second hand, missing a few ribs. Were they BBQ'ed


Ribs weren't mentioned.


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’m feeling slightly off


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2019)

Firstly, sending  and the girls some purry furry headbutts to all the Mundaners who aren't feeling so chipper today.

Did my CP volunteering this morning, photographing all the new fosters that have come into the branch. And they were all tortie, so happy Reynard. 

Spent a bit of time working on my scrapbook. I can't find my pack of A4 sheets of white card (I need to mount some photos), and the poster that I bought on the Bay of E doesn't fit in the archive wallets that I have.

Had a very fine lunch. A sandwich made of buttered bread and the leftover sirloin steak from last night, sliced very thinly, plus two  and two tangerines.

I'm about to head off out into the garden to start dismantling an ash tree that came down in last week's storms. It's a foot and a half wide at the base, so I may be some time...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Mar 2019)

The kids just got home from school. They seem excitable. Where's the ibuprofen?


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2019)

Owwwww, my thighs and biceps are definitely feeling that...


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Mar 2019)

£1.80 to drive through the tunnel to Liverpool earlier.
Imagine my surprise when it was £1.80 to drive back!


----------



## Phaeton (21 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> £1.80 to drive through the tunnel to Liverpool earlier.
> Imagine my surprise when it was £1.80 to drive back!


Not like the Severn bridge then


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> £1.80 to drive through the tunnel to Liverpool earlier.
> Imagine my surprise when it was £1.80 to drive back!


Expecting a refund?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2019)

I wondered where Schrodie was as I hadn't seen him for most of the day.  I then remembered that he had been helping us up in the loft, so I went up to check. As I opened the loft access door a Schrodie appeared !  My wife must have shut him in when she came down.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I wondered where Schrodie was as I hadn't seen him for most of the day.  I then remembered that he had been helping us up in the loft, so I went up to check. As I opened the loft access door a Schrodie appeared !  My wife must have shut him in when she came down.



Ooops...

Been there, done that, bought a whole shop load of t-shirts... Garage, utility room, assorted cupboards, the car, the plumber's van...


----------



## postman (21 Mar 2019)

*Any good jokes ... ?*



*The Football.....*

saw the two together and thought of the Scotland football team.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2019)

Why do Humans always say "are you ready" just before they are about to do something massively unwise? (Delenn to John Sheridan, Babylon 5, War Without End)


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Mar 2019)

This afternoon we watched the film The Favourite, I understand why Olivia Coleman got her oscar but the film itself was rather surreal. We were joined by a bus load of lady pensioners, so when we first heard the C word there was an intake of breath, every other time nobody bothered, there were no tutting or grumbling at the naughty scenes either but I suppose when you get to a certain age you have seen and heard it all.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2019)

As it's the first race meeting of the season at Brands Hatch on Sunday, I've just been to check my Dart Charge account and found that there was only £2.36 in it so I've had to top it up in readyness.

One thing I didn't realise is that it's gone up to £2 each way - when did that happen?


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> As it's the first race meeting of the season at Brands Hatch on Sunday, I've just been to check my Dart Charge account and found that there was only £2.36 in it so I've had to top it up in readyness.
> 
> One thing I didn't realise is that it's gone up to £2 each way - when did that happen?



I'm sure that's what I paid last time I went thataway - which admittedly was for a cat show rather than a race meet... The show hall is a stone's throw away from the circuit though.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

Right, I has a thirsty. Time for a nice 

Taking a pen for a walk across a piece of paper. Started a new sketch. Hence the reference to the massively unwise thing.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, I has a thirsty. Time for a nice
> 
> Taking a pen for a walk across a piece of paper. Started a new sketch. Hence the reference to the massively unwise thing.


What, where?


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> What, where?



All will be revealed soon enough - unless I have a massive fit of pique and burn the bloomin' thing before it's done...


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

Anyways, bed.

Lumberjacking in the morning.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Mar 2019)

Morning. Last night was the best night's sleep I've had in a fortnight.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> As it's the first race meeting of the season at Brands Hatch on Sunday, I've just been to check my Dart Charge account and found that there was only £2.36 in it so I've had to top it up in readyness.
> 
> One thing I didn't realise is that it's gone up to £2 each way - when did that happen?




I just sat here thinking what's a dart charge? The tunnel, ive not used it for 20 yrs


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Mar 2019)

Another lovely day, half day, lunch out with my Birthday girl.. And my dads over from Spain this week, i fear my loose a few pounds diet will struggle this week


----------



## Phaeton (22 Mar 2019)

Determined to go out for a ride today, bet the rain starts at 2pm


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

In work at 7, and won't leave until 5 - missus is at her new job, and I've dropped her at the gym before she gets the tram over to Salford Quays. Will collect her when she get's back 'over the water'.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2019)

Another day with limited movement hopefully will be going the doctors later for advice


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Another day with limited movement hopefully will be going the doctors later for advice




That'll be take Bruphen or the other strong pain killer then tramadol ect..


----------



## raleighnut (22 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Another day with limited movement hopefully will be going the doctors later for advice


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> That'll be take Bruphen or the other strong pain killer then tramadol ect..



I've gone to my doctors twice with my back and both times all thats happened is I've been told to take painkillers.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Determined to go out for a ride today, bet the rain starts at 2pm



If the rain doesn't arive early you've got time for a morning ride.


----------



## mybike (22 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> The one to go for is 'Pure Green Tea', the others have flavourings added (Ginger, Lemon etc,) and I wouldn't recommend them, about the best are the ones from ALDI, 59p for 40 unless you live near a Chinese supermarket.
> Twinings are probably the worst I've tried, even the Co-op ones are nicer.



Gunpowder tea, where the leaves are rolled up into little balls, is good.


----------



## mybike (22 Mar 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Hull Pot near Pen-y-Ghent. Before...
> 
> View attachment 457892
> 
> ...



Puts the puddle, now dried up, in the local field in perspective.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2019)

Morning , another grey day.

I will be going quiet for a while .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> That'll be take Bruphen or the other strong pain killer then tramadol ect..


... and come back in two to three weeks if it's no better. 

Seriously, don't take the tramadol. This is from someone who was on it for *10* wasted years!


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2019)

Schrodie is trying to fit into a cardboard shoe box !  He seems quite happy although cramped !


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Another day with limited movement hopefully will be going the doctors later for advice



Better drugs , then you'll feel smashing, until the effects wear off.


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> ... and come back in two to three weeks if it's no better.
> 
> Seriously, don't take the tramadol. This is from someone who was on it for *10* wasted years!



It's not bad for a short amount of time. I managed to make a month's tablets last a couple of years. Strong stuff.


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> Gunpowder tea, where the leaves are rolled up into little balls, is good.
> View attachment 458672



Officer, it's gunpowder tea, honest guv.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> It's not bad for a short amount of time. I managed to make a month's tablets last a couple of years. Strong stuff.


And highly addictive although a doctor never admitted that to me for years. The other chestnut was ‘but there’s nothing else you can take for the pain’. Utter rubbish. They give you whatever is cheapest.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> If the rain doesn't arive early you've got time for a morning to ride.


Unfortunately that ugly 4 letter word gets in the way


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2019)

MrsPete accidentally purchased Salted caramel & choc chip hot cross buns instead of proper ones.. 

They're quite disgusting!


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete accidentally purchased Salted caramel & choc chip hot cross buns instead of proper ones..
> 
> They're quite disgusting!



I bet that was a shock...


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete accidentally purchased Salted caramel & choc chip hot cross buns instead of proper ones..
> 
> They're quite disgusting!



Yes, I've done that, I much prefer normal hot cross buns, my Good Lady tried one and wouldn't have another one.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Unfortunately that ugly 4 letter word gets in the way



Thats a shame.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> I bet that was a shock...





dave r said:


> Yes, I've done that, I much prefer normal hot cross buns, my Good Lady tried one and wouldn't have another one.



It's even worse than grabbing a packet of doughnuts only to find that they're Custard, or Apple, or, even worse... 


JAMLESS!!!


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's even worse than grabbing a packet of doughnuts only to find that they're Custard, or Apple, or, even worse...
> 
> 
> JAMLESS!!!



I've managed to avoid the apple and custard doughnuts so far.


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I've managed to avoid the apple and custard doughnuts so far.



I don't mind jamless. Custard and apple, no thanks, nor chocolate. Definitely not those Krispy Creme abominations.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> I don't mind jamless. Custard and apple, no thanks, nor chocolate. Definitely not those Krispy Creme abominations.




That's just weird...


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I've gone to my doctors twice with my back and both times all thats happened is I've been told to take painkillers.



Good physio ,it may cost you 2-3 visits but a £120 ISH for a better back and no nasty anti inflammatory drugs in you stomach is worth every penny.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Officer, it's gunpowder tea, honest guv.



 beat me too it


----------



## mybike (22 Mar 2019)

Please can you lot stop posting while I read! Page count has gone up since I started.


----------



## mybike (22 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It looks like the office responsible for my professional recognition has lost the paperwork I sent. After I spent spending several weeks and a lot of money putting it together.
> 
> I even sent it with signature on delivery.
> 
> So much for German effeciency.



I found the Swiss totally inefficient.


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> Please can you lot stop posting while I read! Page count has gone up since I started.



Pardon


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Pardon



Quite


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> I've managed to avoid the apple and custard doughnuts so far.


Well done


----------



## Phaeton (22 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's even worse than grabbing a packet of doughnuts


That's where you are making your mistake, deep fired fluffy batter Yuk!


----------



## mybike (22 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning . It is grey out . I haven't put the bin out but will do in a while .



Brought the garden bin, brown, in and all ready to fillit up again. I think I need a garden shredder.

The black bin, grey, hasn't been emptied yet.

30 minutes before I need to collect the car from MOT.


----------



## mybike (22 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Might try some cycling stretches
> View attachment 458334
> View attachment 458335



If I did those before cycling I'd not need to do them after cycling. Indeed, I'd not cycle at all.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Mar 2019)

My washing is on the line, no sunshine today but plenty of wind so a good drying day.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> My washing is on the line, no sunshine today but plenty of wind so a good drying day.



Mine went out at half seven this morning, sun's out now so should dry it.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Mine went out at half seven this morning, sun's out now so should dry it.



We have had the occasional show of sunshine.


----------



## mybike (22 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> I think I need a garden shredder.



[thinks] Maybe I should ask for advice here.


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

The front of our building seems to have become the Friday afternoon meetup for the local fixie riding hipsters ! We have a large 'square' of sorts out the front.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> The front of our building seems to have become the Friday afternoon meetup for the local fixie riding hipsters ! We have a large 'square' of sorts out the front.


Is that a square of squares, does that make a collection of hipsters a cube?


----------



## Phaeton (22 Mar 2019)

Just the Archers & then it's RIDE time


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Just the Archers & then it's RIDE time



I'd go now !


----------



## Phaeton (22 Mar 2019)

Too late it's finished


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Too late it's finished


And you're still here.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> And you're still here.


No this is my answering machine, please leave a message after the bleep.............BLEEEEEEP


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

Right, three barrows of logs cut this morning and four damaged trees brought down. Now all I need to do this arvo is haul and stack the logs.

Just had a good lunch of two slices of toast, one with brie, one with avocado, two  and two tangerines.

About to go back out to do said haulage and stackage.

Oh yeah, I love doughnuts.  Jam and ring are my faves. Don't mind the custard ones either, as I learnt to eat Berliner Bollen in Belgium. 

The salted caramel HCB are just much too sweet. I prefer the "default" of mixed dried fruit in mine.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

Right, that's all the wood hauled for today.

Sitting down to a well-earnt  and some pretzel sticks.


----------



## postman (22 Mar 2019)

Postman has new hearing aids.Got them last night.My word so much more to these than the sea shells i was using.Also i have been painting my shed,going to mention Ronseal one coat fence paint.I will never buy it again,very poor covering power,two coats and the old blue colour still shows through.Third coat tomorrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> If I did those before cycling I'd not need to do them after cycling. Indeed, I'd not cycle at all.


I think they help me a good bit.


----------



## postman (22 Mar 2019)

It is that time of year again.Postman has bought a bucket all 49p worth.Its Spring cleaning time.I begin Monday morning,washing the shower room down,then slowly i will travel through the rooms one at a time.A real good move the drawers time you know the fluff on the skirting boards cleaning.


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning , another grey day.
> 
> I will be going quiet for a while .


Thinking of you. Best wishes.


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2019)

I've cambered between the garage and next-door's fence to pull weeds and throw their dog's round bouncy toys back over. - quite a feat as I can only fit sideways. When I appeared at the other end, I noticed some ivy behind the log pile, some of which I managed to get with the hoe and the rest I had to lie on my tummy for.
Before all that I tried to clean the brown and black bins. They are certainly cleaner than they were but a pressure washer would probably have been more effective.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Mar 2019)

Steak and ale pie, mushy peas and chunky chips for tea.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Mar 2019)

Wedding anniversary today
So took the wife back to where we married 17 years ago as a surprise 

We were upgraded to the honeymoon suite !

Winner!


Wonderful food and lots of beer plus breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Wedding anniversary today
> So took the wife back to where we married 17 years ago as a surprise
> 
> We were upgraded to the honeymoon suite !
> ...



Congratulations, well done.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Wedding anniversary today
> So took the wife back to where we married 17 years ago as a surprise
> 
> We were upgraded to the honeymoon suite !
> ...



Happy anniversary xxx


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

Just sitting down with a plate of food (cold roast pork, fried potatoes, steamed green beans and sprouts plus a dab of mustard) in front of the TV to watch England v Czech Republic.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Wedding anniversary today
> So took the wife back to where we married 17 years ago as a surprise
> 
> We were upgraded to the honeymoon suite !
> ...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> Congratulations, well done.


thank you!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Mar 2019)

Thabk


Reynard said:


> Happy anniversary xxx


Thank you!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (22 Mar 2019)

Tja


classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA



thank you!


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Thabk
> 
> Thank you!





kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Tja
> 
> thank you!


No liquids involved at this stage?


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

Right, England have won 5-0

Time for a post-match


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, England have won 5-0
> 
> Time for a post-match


Kettles on?


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Kettles on?



Just boiled.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Just boiled.


On my way.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> On my way.



There's chocolate cake as well...


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> There's chocolate cake as well...


Handy!


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Handy!
> View attachment 458777


----------



## Jenkins (22 Mar 2019)

I need to go back to work for a rest!

My lawn's a complete mess so I brought a scarifier from Aldi on one of their specialbuys, plus a large box of grass seed from Homebase this morning in the hope of getting some new growth to make it look beter. I'd only done around 2/3rds before I had to stop due to having run out of black plastic sacks to put the grass/moss/weed debris in (there's 9 full bags to go to the recycling centre tomorrow!) and more grass seed is also needed. 



Reynard said:


> There's chocolate cake as well...


I need some of that as energy food. If I can get the first train to Ely station, do you deliver?


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I need some of that as energy food. If I can get the first train to Ely station, do you deliver?



I can do. Chocolate fudge cake (bought) or rocky road (home made)?

I'll be the short lass in the bright blue Sparco jacket.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> There's chocolate cake as well...





Jenkins said:


> I need some of that as energy food. If I can get the first train to Ely station, do you deliver?


It's mine, all mine. You hear that!


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's mine, all mine. You hear that!



Hey, there's enough to go around, you know...


----------



## Jenkins (22 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I can do. Chocolate fudge cake (bought) or rocky road (home made)?
> 
> I'll be the short lass in the bright blue Sparco jacket.


Both! 

I'll be the tall, greying bloke in a Red Bull shoftshell. Can you make the 9am arrival - that way I can get the return train at 10:30 and still have time to get the bin bags & grass seed to finish the garden off in the afternoon 

Oh and @classic33 - first come, first stuffed full of chocolate cake!


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Both!
> 
> I'll be the tall, greying bloke in a Red Bull shoftshell. Can you make the 9am arrival - that way I can get the return train at 10:30 and still have time to get the bin bags & grass seed to finish the garden off in the afternoon
> 
> Oh and @classic33 - first come, first stuffed full of chocolate cake!


Just noticed you'll be travelling in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Both!
> 
> I'll be the tall, greying bloke in a Red Bull shoftshell. Can you make the 9am arrival - that way I can get the return train at 10:30 and still have time to get the bin bags & grass seed to finish the garden off in the afternoon
> 
> Oh and @classic33 - first come, first stuffed full of chocolate cake!



I can do.

For he who arrives last, there's a 24 hour Tesco next to the station...


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2019)

We have not had any snow this week. For the first week in a good while.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> My lawn's a complete mess so I brought a scarifier from Aldi on one of their specialbuys, plus a large box of grass seed from Homebase this morning in the hope of getting some new growth to make it look beter. I'd only done around 2/3rds before I had to stop due to having run out of black plastic sacks to put the grass/moss/weed debris in (there's 9 full bags to go to the recycling centre tomorrow!) and more grass seed is also needed.



I've been busy clearing up the combined damage from storms Freda and Gareth. I'll have a good month's worth of firewood when I'm done - and we're on solid fuel heating here. So that's a lot of logs.

I'm definitely needing a slice of something chocolatey as well.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

Right, I'm sloping off to watch the Formula E practice session.

Will grab the race on the i-player at a more godly hour.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've been busy clearing up the combined damage from storms Freda and Gareth. I'll have a good month's worth of firewood when I'm done - and we're on solid fuel heating here. So that's a lot of logs.
> *
> I'm definitely needing a slice of something chocolatey as well.*


Large bar?


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Large bar?
> View attachment 458793



Hmmm... I'll have to think about that.

In the mean time, I have a nice chunk of rocky road.


----------



## Speicher (23 Mar 2019)

I seem to be a fully occupied as a gardener these days. As well as my garden, I have been doing some work on next door's front garden. She has hurted her knee, so is struggling to do any gardening.

Two doors up, my neighbour needs someone to help with doing some digging of the flowerbeds, to remove clumps of weeds, and some unwanted plants.

I explained to her this afternoon that my hourly rate for digging is a small portion of cripss and a glass of wine.  when I have finished. She says she is more than capable of supervising my digging while she drinks some wine.


----------



## Speicher (23 Mar 2019)

I think I need a smaller spade.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2019)

I am heading off to bed.

Will be taking a break from doing lumberjacking tomorrow. A bike ride might be in order.


----------



## Speicher (23 Mar 2019)

oh yes  

time I wasn't here


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2019)

Speicher said:


> oh yes
> 
> time I wasn't here


Aren't owls supposed to be night birds?


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I am heading off to bed.
> 
> Will be taking a break from doing lumberjacking tomorrow. A bike ride might be in order.


The wooden hill was calling?


----------



## Old jon (23 Mar 2019)

Speicher said:


> View attachment 458797



One wonderful picture! Thank you.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> No liquids involved at this stage?


Too many ! Lol


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2019)

Another day with no cycling  still suffering slightly .

Anybody want to come and exercise some of my steel machines get in touch


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Another day with no cycling  still suffering slightly .
> 
> Anybody want to come and exercise some of my steel machines get in touch




Rest might be xoing it some good..


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Mar 2019)

Not a bad day, of to Banham Zoo for the day, kids treat for my wife's birthday.. See you later


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Rest might be xoing it some good..


Oh yes and the exercises I was given by the doctor yesterday


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Mar 2019)

Speicher said:


> View attachment 458797
> 
> 
> I think I need a smaller spade.




Fabulous shot


----------



## Phaeton (23 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm sloping off to watch the Formula E practice session.


Are you enjoying it, I can't get excited by it


----------



## Katherine (23 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Wedding anniversary today
> So took the wife back to where we married 17 years ago as a surprise
> 
> We were upgraded to the honeymoon suite !
> ...



Happy Anniversary 



Speicher said:


> View attachment 458797
> 
> 
> I think I need a smaller spade.



Gorgeous picture.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Mar 2019)

Washer is on again.


----------



## mybike (23 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I need to go back to work for a rest!
> 
> My lawn's a complete mess so I brought a scarifier from Aldi on one of their specialbuys, plus a large box of grass seed from Homebase this morning in the hope of getting some new growth to make it look beter. I'd only done around 2/3rds before I had to stop due to having run out of black plastic sacks to put the grass/moss/weed debris in (there's 9 full bags to go to the recycling centre tomorrow!) and more grass seed is also needed.



My lawns are full of moss too, and walking down the road it seems general. Put down some weed/feed after mowing yesterday and then it rained, so probable a wasted effort.


----------



## postman (23 Mar 2019)

Up very early.Bed changed,bedding washed now out on the line.A walk down in to Meanwood second tin of that crap Ronseal,this coat should finally cover the dark blue,reviews of this Ronseal confirm it's a wishy washy paint,but before i start i am nipping out for a bar of dark chocolate,energy you know,shed painting is hard work.See you all later.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Oh yes and the exercises I was given by the doctor yesterday


Inaction isn't really any good for a bad back, I can only speak about my own back but when it's gone into a spasm/pain/spasm cycle I've generally hit it with serious pain relief and tried to move around as much as possible. IMHO it's far better to take 'heavy' pain relief for a short time than to take 'middlin' tablets for ages........................less chance of getting 'hooked' on em.

Of course everyone is different and may have different problems but my back has had me laying on the the floor crying with pain


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Inaction isn't really any good for a bad back, I can only speak about my own back but when it's gone into a spasm/pain/spasm cycle I've generally hit it with serious pain relief and tried to move around as much as possible. IMHO it's far better to take 'heavy' pain relief for a short time than to take 'middlin' tablets for ages........................less chance of getting 'hooked' on em.
> 
> Of course everyone is different and may have different problems but my back has had me laying on the the floor crying with pain



My pain is mild doc didn't want to give stronger tablets yet just told me to keep doing what I am . 

Ie small walks and exercises


----------



## Speicher (23 Mar 2019)

Old jon said:


> One wonderful picture! Thank you.





meta lon said:


> Fabulous shot





Katherine said:


> Gorgeous picture.



 I did not take the picture. I found it on Bing images by searching for "Owl perching on spade". I presume because it is freely available on Bing, that I could use it here. 

Piglet is not good with cameras.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Aren't owls supposed to be night birds?


Depends on the owl. Northern Hawk Owl, Burrowing Owl, and Marsh Owl can be diurnal.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Mar 2019)

The weather here is wonderful


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> The weather gets is wonderful


Swear filter working?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Swear filter working?


I need to go to specsavers!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (23 Mar 2019)

Finally painted the gas and electric boxes on the house 

18 years it’s taken to do it but it’s all preparation!


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Mar 2019)

Left home about 11.30, walked into town for lunch at a Turkish restaurant, nipped into a kitchen shop and a shop which sells vegetarian Indian snacks. Now relaxing with a cold drink, a lovely day and really enjoyed the long walks.


----------



## postman (23 Mar 2019)

Costa Adeje Tenerife is a lovely place,but my oh my people are small.


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2019)

Quiet ish day. The paint on my passenger side front pillar (car) has bubbled a bit with age and isn't 'adhered' to the metal. The car is 17 years old. Sanded it off and smoothed it out and have re-painted it. Turned out rather better than expected. Lots of light coats of primer, metallic paint, then lacquer. Let it dry and a bit of G3 cutting compound to bring out the shine.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2019)

Pond is patched and nearly full, soon be time to see if 1) the patch worked and 2) there are no more leaks.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Mar 2019)

Sliding wardrobe doors fitted


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Washer is on again.



Load 3 here ! So Rock and Roll (OK tumble !)


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Are you enjoying it, I can't get excited by it



Yeah, I am. About to settle back to watch the re-run of the race as I didn't get up earlier.

Guess it's in part that I know a few bods involved with the series. Mundane fact of the day: the guy who runs the DS Techeetah team (Mark Preston) was one of my PhD supervisors.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> The wooden hill was calling?



Yeah... I was wilting after moving several trees' worth of logs yesterday.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2019)

Bike ride this morning. Quiet afternoon in front of the telly.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, I am. About to settle back to watch the re-run of the race as I didn't get up earlier.


I'll have to wait until it's on Quest tomorrow night, but I'm struggling, I want to like it, but it's all too confusing all the cars the identical shape, all the bumping & barging (I watch BTCC for that) & worst of all is the courses, they're too narrow & don't make for good racing. I'd like to see them on proper tracks to see what they can really do.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Load 3 here ! So Rock and Roll (OK tumble !)



The jeans were still damp, only to be expected the rest is cold. Maybe load 3 out tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I'll have to wait until it's on Quest tomorrow night, but I'm struggling, I want to like it, but it's all too confusing all the cars the identical shape, all the bumping & barging (I watch BTCC for that) & worst of all is the courses, they're too narrow & don't make for good racing. I'd like to see them on proper tracks to see what they can really do.



It's on the BBC red button right now.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Mar 2019)

Last night my PC seemed to have fallen victim to The Windows 10 Scroll Down Bug. After an hour, I realised that the problem was that a putty of peanut crumbs and spilled coffee had jammed the Right Arrow key in the down position. A quick wash and all was fine and dandy again.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's on the BBC red button right now.


The wife has the controls so there's no chance, TBH not even sure we can get that


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2019)

Phaeton said:


> The wife has the controls so there's no chance, TBH not even sure we can get that



How odd you can't get red button (channel 601) Formula E is on the BBC this year - and for the next few seasons btw.

There's always the i-player in these instances.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2019)

Oh yes... I did mention these last few nights that I've been taking a pen (and some india ink) for a walk across watercolour paper. Here's what I ended up with. The first is an illustration for my scrapbook, the other is my "massively unwise" moment...


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's on the BBC red button right now.


Not the telly?


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Last night my PC seemed to have fallen victim to The Windows 10 Scroll Down Bug. After an hour, I realised that the problem was that a putty of peanut crumbs and spilled coffee had jammed the Right Arrow key in the down position. A quick wash and all was fine and dandy again.


Sieze your chance, peanut putty, now. You can work on the marmite version.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Mar 2019)

mybike said:


> My lawns are full of moss too, and walking down the road it seems general. Put down some weed/feed after mowing yesterday and then it rained, so probable a wasted effort.


I think with those weed & feed things (at least the "Evergreen" variety I've used) rain afterwards is needed according to the packaging so you may be in luck. 

Having nipped out and got more lawn seed this morning, I started scarifying the remainder of the lawn only to realise that I'd forgotten to get more rubbish sacks! Thankfully I keep a supply of old charity clothing sacks in the cupboard (used as bin liners!) so these were pushed into action as garden waste sacks. By the time I'd finished clearing up, there were a total of 9 black sacks & 6 charity sacks full of fairly compressed grass, moss & weeds to go to the local recycling centre. Add on to that an afternoon of treading in and watering the grass seed and I was glad to get out for a quick ride late in the afternoon to wind down.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Mar 2019)

Banham Zoo, excellent day out, Tigers and Snow Leopard alone made it a good visit.
I dont really want to see or like to see captive animals but sometimes there's no other way for some of them.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2019)

I am in want of a 

Gonna put the kettle on.

There's also a big box of chocolate chip shortbread.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I am in want of a
> 
> Gonna put the kettle on.
> 
> There's also a big box of chocolate chip shortbread.


No chocolate cake!


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Mar 2019)

Bin news

Black bin went out and came back in during Friday. 

I also noticed my blue recycling bin has been swapped for a very dirty one during last week's bin day.
Do I not like that?


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Mar 2019)

Fab day, bike ride needed. .


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Mar 2019)

Washing is on the line


----------



## postman (24 Mar 2019)

A quick wash and all was fine and dandy again.

How does having a wash clear up computer problems.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2019)

Pond repair didn't work. There are loads of pin prick holes in the liner. Going to rip it out and replace it with a butyl liner


----------



## Phaeton (24 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Fab day, bike ride needed. .


Been, having a brew before washing it down, it's due it's monthly bath


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Mar 2019)

Lancaster man puts lasagne in the oven, then pops to the shop, stupidly leaving his keys inside the house... two hours later, he regains entry thanks to a borrowed crow bar and lump hammer... lasagne burnt beyond recognition


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Mar 2019)

Nice 15 miles, wife on her Ebike me on my Epic.. Windy in places but a lovely day for it.


----------



## postman (24 Mar 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Lancaster man puts lasagne in the oven, then pops to the shop, stupidly leaving his keys inside the house... two hours later, he regains entry thanks to a borrowed crow bar and lump hammer... lasagne burnt beyond recognition





Anyone we know.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Mar 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Lancaster man





postman said:


> Anyone we know.


Do we want to


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Mar 2019)

postman said:


> Anyone we know.


i don't think so


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2019)

Been yellow stickering today. Not terribly successfully. A combination of not-much-to-be-had and opportunists with a distinct lack of manners - us regulars (me, retired chef, blue lady) ended up sharing and swapping stuff so that we all got something. I got free range chicken breasts and haddock fillets in batter, which suits me fine - I swapped the king prawns and the fish pie mix that I originally managed to get hold of.

Did pick up a few other bits - mainly from the ISB and some veg. And cornish pasties from the hot pie counter.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2019)

Right,  time.

Six more sleeps till New Bike Day.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right,  time.
> 
> Six more sleeps till New Bike Day.


Don't.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Don't.



Hey! I *need* my beauty sleep...


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hey! I *need* my beauty sleep...


Just think about all those logs you'd be able to split in that time though.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just think about all those logs you'd be able to split in that time though.





I think I'd like to keep my extremities attached to the rest of me, thank you very much...


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I think I'd like to keep my extremities attached to the rest of me, thank you very much...


You've an odd way of splitting logs then?


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've an odd way of splitting logs then?



It's more that when I'm tired, I'm likely to miss the target.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

Righty, off to Bedfordshire...


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Righty, off to Bedfordshire...



Should we send search parties if we don't hear from you?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2019)

What another glorious start to the day weather wise , you watch by the time I am able to get back on a bike it will be wet and cold


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> What another glorious start to the day weather wise , you watch by the time I am able to get back on a bike it will be wet and cold



In my case it waits a bit until I'm on the bike & lulled into a false sense of security, then widdles it down when I'm a good distance from my apartment.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Mar 2019)

It's a lovely fresh start..
I feel your pain @biggs682 ,bike starvation


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2019)

As have I.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Should we send search parties if we don't hear from you?



Well, I'm here and wide awake. 

You can stand down the search parties.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

Kitchen morning today, the result of which is that I have a lovely curry simmering away in the crock pot (chicken, butternut squash, chick peas) in a home made sauce of tomato, yoghurt, garlic, fresh ginger and spices.

Other than the carton of passata and the spices, everything else was bought on yellow sticker. By the time I add rice, vegetables and sides to that, cost to me will be around £3, with plenty of leftovers for later in the week.

Plan on a nice bike ride after lunch.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> What another glorious start to the day weather wise , you watch by the time I am able to get back on a bike it will be wet and cold



In my case, it'll be blowing a howling gale...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Mar 2019)

Out on the motorbike

Still one of the hardest thing I have learned but absolutely fantastic to be able to ride one


----------



## Jenkins (25 Mar 2019)

I opened the bedroom curtains this morning and had a WTF moment.

At some point while I was out at Brands Hatch yesterday, a new signalling gantry had been installed as part of the upgrading of the local rail line to carry additional freight. It runs about 100yds from my house and as it was dark when I got home, the gantry couldn't be seen.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Out on the motorbike
> 
> Still one of the hardest thing I have learned but absolutely fantastic to be able to ride one


Just booked to renew my CBT this morning with the intention of getting back into it this year. (I kind of lost interest after a rider was t-boned right outside my house only a couple of months after I got my bike.)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Mar 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Just booked to renew my CBT this morning with the intention of getting back into it this year. (I kind of lost interest after a rider was t-boned right outside my house only a couple of months after I got my bike.)




We watch the 24 hours in A& E and it’s normally a cyclist , motorcyclist or someone who fell off a ladder 

I cycle, motorbike and go up
Ladders!


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Out on the motorbike
> 
> Still one of the hardest thing I have learned but absolutely fantastic to be able to ride one



I'm too short to be able to ride one.  (Bar something custom that's outrageously spendy...)


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

Nice lunch of curried parsnip soup, followed by a chunk of crusty baguette, fresh mussels (36p for the pack on YS yesterday) accompanied by a dollop of mayo and dab of chilli sauce, two  and a rather fine conference pear.

I still have a few things to do, then I'm off for a


----------



## raleighnut (25 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm too short to be able to ride one.  (Bar something custom that's outrageously spendy...)



View: https://youtu.be/Bv9BWlcuZnk


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hey! I *need* my beauty sleep...




Heck if i needed beauty sleep.i would be asleep longer than Rip Van Winkle.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Mar 2019)

Saw a Red Squirrel! Little blighter scarpered as I approached a small church on Anglesey.





Last time I saw one was on Brownsea Island in Poole when i was a kid. Apparently the grey ones have all but gone and the red ones are doing well. Will go armed with DSLR to capture the ellusive creatures in a few weeks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Saw a Red Squirrel! Little blighter scarpered as I approached a small church on Anglesey.
> View attachment 459200
> 
> Last time I saw one was on Brownsea Island in Poole when i was a kid. Apparently the grey ones have all but gone and the red ones are doing well. Will go armed with DSLR to capture the ellusive creatures in a few weeks. Fingers crossed.



I keep forgetting how rare they are in the UK: we see them fairly often here.

I have a similar lack of success photographing them though: they're fast little beasties.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2019)

I'm back !

Haven't you lot been busy chatting ?


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I keep forgetting how rare they are in the UK: we see them fairly often here.
> 
> I have a similar lack of success photographing them though: they're fast little beasties.


Quick alright! Had to console myself with Eglwys Llaneugrad church 12th century near Marianglas








Very tranquil spot.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2019)

Could you all chat a bit slower please ? Im trying to catch up ! 

In other news I did 140 miles Friday and 133 today.



Did I mention it was in my car ! 


Where we were staying was a phobile mone black spot .


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> We watch the 24 hours in A& E and it’s normally a cyclist , motorcyclist or someone who fell off a ladder
> 
> I cycle, motorbike and go up
> Ladders!


I've carried ladders whilst cycling.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (25 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> I've carried ladders whilst cycling.



Top stuff!


----------



## gbb (25 Mar 2019)

Just had beans on almost dry toast, my first food for 24 hours.
Either a stomach bug or perhaps too many cocodamol for my OA. On the grounds our grandkids and their parents have just been through the bug....you do the maths 
Didnt go to work today...a bit too weak and bleuchhh.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Quick alright! Had to console myself with Eglwys Llaneugrad church 12th century near Marianglas



Yes, that's not so fast as a squirrel.

Good pictures by the way.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> I've carried ladders whilst cycling.



I see your ladder and I raise you a bed.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> In my case, it'll be blowing a howling gale...



Yep, never fails. That breeze was supposed to die down, not pick up... 

I'm gonna ache all over later. Maybe I ought to try @Gravity Aided 's stretching routine...

Still, 15 miles to go see the daffodils flowering along Branch Bank. Now settling down with a post-ride


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2019)

This is where I've been .


----------



## mybike (25 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I think with those weed & feed things (at least the "Evergreen" variety I've used) rain afterwards is needed according to the packaging so you may be in luck.
> 
> Having nipped out and got more lawn seed this morning, I started scarifying the remainder of the lawn only to realise that I'd forgotten to get more rubbish sacks! Thankfully I keep a supply of old charity clothing sacks in the cupboard (used as bin liners!) so these were pushed into action as garden waste sacks. By the time I'd finished clearing up, there were a total of 9 black sacks & 6 charity sacks full of fairly compressed grass, moss & weeds to go to the local recycling centre. Add on to that an afternoon of treading in and watering the grass seed and I was glad to get out for a quick ride late in the afternoon to wind down.



My son's dog is great at scarifying, although I do have my parents old machine. What it really needs though is aerating. Trouble is, my hollow tine tool hasn't moved yet.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2019)

Being woken too many times last night by my sons midnight oil burning (read 5am) college work has finished me off. I'll be in bed before 7pm. Rock and roll.


----------



## mybike (25 Mar 2019)

Mrs MYs bday today, out for lunch, doze, then the grandchildren came round for I may not have walked far today.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I see your ladder and I raise you a bed.


I see your bed and raise a three piece suite(in one go), intact.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mundane-news.209575/post-5467522
&
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/are-you-a-real-cyclist.85967/post-1542123


----------



## gavgav (25 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> We watch the 24 hours in A& E and it’s normally a cyclist , motorcyclist or someone who fell off a ladder
> 
> I cycle, motorbike and go up
> Ladders!


2 major accidents involving Motorbikes, in Shropshire, over the weekend, including fatalities


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2019)

gbb said:


> Just had beans on almost dry toast, my first food for 24 hours.
> Either a stomach bug or perhaps too many cocodamol for my OA. On the grounds our grandkids and their parents have just been through the bug....you do the maths
> Didnt go to work today...a bit too weak and bleuchhh.


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

Yeah, mend quickly @gbb


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

Right, it's curry night chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, it's curry night chez Casa Reynard.


Is it alright if I bring along a hungry old lady? It's my Naan!


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Is it alright if I bring along a hungry old lady? It's my Naan!



*giggle*


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Is it alright if I bring along a hungry old lady? It's my Naan!


Here tha goes


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Mar 2019)

Twitter is now a much nicer place since blocking a lot of people, most of them I don't follow.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Mar 2019)

Had a nice meal with Dad and his wife, sister and her husband..
They go back to Spain this week beer and bigfood on a monday........ Holy fat bastids batman 
I cant believe i just had 5 plints and 2lg courses... 
Prey for an easy day tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Here tha goes
> View attachment 459278



Wouldn't a pea coat be more stylish?


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

Got the pen and inks out again.

Subject: Chevrolet Monte Carlo
Series: ASCAR
Year: 2002


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Could you all chat a bit slower please ? Im trying to catch up !
> 
> In other news I did 140 miles Friday and 133 today.
> 
> ...



We were in Warrington on Saturday, and nipped over to St Helen's while we were there, motorway driving is not my idea of fun these days.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Wouldn't a pea coat be more stylish?


Who's bothered about style!


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who's bothered about style!



Donkey jacket, then?


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Donkey jacket, then?


That'll be for his ass I take it.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> That'll be for his ass I take it.



You said it, not me...

I was referring to that in terms of the sartorial stakes LOL


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> You said it, not me...
> 
> I was referring to that in terms of the sartorial stakes LOL


He may be related to Murphy.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qIh1IxTrzzU


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

Who knows...

Anyways, I'm off to the Land of Nod via the intermediate stations of Wooden Hill, Hot Bath and Kitty Cuddles.

More tree wrangling in the morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Mar 2019)

Our dogs were happily surprised when both I and Mrs. GA got out of work early today, and got home to them.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Who knows...
> 
> Anyways, I'm off to the Land of Nod via the intermediate stations of Wooden Hill, Hot Bath and Kitty Cuddles.
> 
> More tree wrangling in the morning.


Enjoy the Land of Nod.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Mar 2019)

tonight, sleep and me aren't easy bedfellows


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Mar 2019)

Getting up slightly later than usual this morning: Today is the final, final exam for my course and I don't have to be off quite as early as I do for work.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Mar 2019)

dave r said:


> We were in Warrington on Saturday, and nipped over to St Helen's while we were there, motorway driving is not my idea of fun these days.


Motorway driving is the most boring type of driving.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Getting up slightly later than usual this morning: Today is the final, final exam for my course and I don't have to be off quite as early as I do for work.




You sure? It may be extended 

Good luck


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Mar 2019)

Frosty start, feel remarkably good considering last night's indulgence


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2019)

Morning. It's frosty out there !


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2019)

I was woken up by the sound of a news reader announcing the news. It suddenly went quiet so I listened intently for it to burst into life again. My wife stirred and asked what time it was. I said that it was 6.30 as the news had just come on . My wife looked at the clock and said that it was 5.40 ! 

Who needs an alarm clock when you can dream that you have one !


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2019)

I had to scrape ice off the car, at 01.15, when I finished work..


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Mar 2019)

@Speicher , how are you today?

Am I supposed to dead-head narcissi?


----------



## raleighnut (26 Mar 2019)

We were woken in the middle of the night by 2 Tomcats (neither of em ours*) scrapping downstairs, need to hoover up this morning.

* one of em thinks he lives here now.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was woken up by the sound of a news reader announcing the news. It suddenly went quiet so I listened intently for it to burst into life again. My wife stirred and asked what time it was. I said that it was 6.30 as the news had just come on . My wife looked at the clock and said that it was 5.40 !
> 
> Who needs an alarm clock when you can dream that you have one !




I do that often..I even get up and walk to the alarm..
Im a restless sleeper after about 4am


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2019)

Very much looking forward to a rest day today! Weekend was BUSY! I have been entering a few "Virtual Race Challenges" most of last year, they have been brilliant to boost and motivate my training and I have lots of shiny medals! I chose to enter an Olympic Distance Triathlon Virtual Challenge. They say it could be completed spaced out and stuff, but wheres the fun in that? Sunday morning bf and I went swimming (1.5km) we then went back and cycled 42km (needed 40km) and then yesterday I went cross country running with the dog (canicross) and completed a toasty 10k! 

Very pleased with my efforts but definitely appreciated the bath and yoga last night....and will do the same tonight!


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2019)

Ohh, might get an early dart today - been in work since 7:15, but it's my wife's last day at her current job (already started another) and is going out after work, so no need to hang about for her to finish. Might actually get on the bike in the daylight !!


----------



## Lavender Rose (26 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I had to scrape ice off the car, at 01.15, when I finished work..



Considering yesterday was pretty toasty....I too was surprised at scraping ice at 5:55am before work


----------



## Katherine (26 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> @Speicher , how are you today?
> 
> Am I supposed to dead-head narcissi?



Yes, just the heads.


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2019)

My mate's funeral has been confirmed for a week on monday. Going to be a private/small ceremony as his missus doesn't want anything on Social media, but has obliviously gone through his messages to see who he is still in touch with. Confirmed heart failure due to complications of the week's before heart attack. I believe his missus wants a cycling theme.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Enjoy the Land of Nod.



I did. Was good to have a night's sleep with no dreams that mess with my head.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> tonight, sleep and me aren't easy bedfellows



Sympathies xxx 

I hate insomnia.

Which usually ends up as insomnomnomnomnomnomnia...


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Getting up slightly later than usual this morning: Today is the final, final exam for my course and I don't have to be off quite as early as I do for work.



Fingers and paws crossed for you from all of us girls here chez Casa Reynard xxx


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

Right, that ash tree is now all cut up. Need to haul the wood this afternoon. Only four oak trees to go, but the wood is of much poorer quality, so an easier job there.

However, I now need to go to the agricultural machinery / tool place up the road for a) a gallon of chain saw oil, b) a new chain and c) another bottle of 2-stroke oil.

FWIW, I also use the chain saw oil to lube my bike...

Off to go have some lunch first, though.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> We were woken in the middle of the night by 2 Tomcats (neither of em ours*) scrapping downstairs, need to hoover up this morning.
> 
> * one of em thinks he lives here now.



Cat hair everywhere, I assume?


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

Right, that's lunch. The last of the curried parsnip soup, a chunk of baguette with the last of the garlic sausage, two  and a pear and some strawberries.

I am now suitably fortified for this afternoon's tasks.


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's lunch. The last of the curried parsnip soup, a chunk of baguette with the last of the garlic sausage, two  and a pear and some strawberries.
> 
> I am now suitably fortified for this afternoon's tasks.



And safe from vampires !


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> And safe from vampires !



That too. 

I love garlic, so vampires definitely aren't a problem here.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Mar 2019)

Katherine said:


> Yes, just the heads.



Great thanks, they are starting to look messy


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> And safe from vampires !


That's just a myth. Show me one person who has been saved from a vampire due to garlic.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Cat hair everywhere, I assume?


Yep, Fluff* might be a tiny cat under all that fur but he is a tough nut, the big Ginger one doesn't stand a chance.

* Little Lord Fluffington to give him his full title.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, Fluff* might be a tiny cat under all that fur but he is a tough nut, the big Ginger one doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> * Little Lord Fluffington to give him his full title.
> 
> View attachment 459341



Black toe beans!!!


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's just a myth. Show me one person who has been saved from a vampire due to garlic.



Well, I haven't seen any vampires around here. QED.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, I haven't seen any vampires around here. QED.


You're asleep during most of the night though.

_"Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence"_


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Mar 2019)

*OVERPRICED HOMEMADE MEXICAN ALERT*
A can of Tomatillos is £7.50


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> *OVERPRICED HOMEMADE MEXICAN ALERT*
> A can of Tomatillos is £7.50
> View attachment 459352


Is there money back on the tin?


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is there money back on the tin?


Build the farkin wall i say.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Build the farkin wall i say.


A tin wall. Empty tins I presume?


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're asleep during most of the night though.
> 
> _"Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence"_



Ahem... I tend to hit the sack at 3am. That is decidedly not most of the night.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ahem... I tend to hit the sack at 3am. That is decidedly not most of the night.


00:38 isn't 3am.


Reynard said:


> Who knows...
> *
> Anyways, I'm off to the Land of Nod* via the intermediate stations of Wooden Hill, Hot Bath and Kitty Cuddles.
> 
> More tree wrangling in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> 00:38 isn't 3am.



By the time I bank the fire (heating) for the night, wash up, put stuff away, do a bit of sketching, have a bath...


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> By the time I bank the fire (heating) for the night, wash up, put stuff away, do a bit of sketching, have a bath...



My word, how do you handle such excitement?


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word, how do you handle such excitement?



As always, with a nice


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word, how do you handle such excitement?


The sketching bit was cool.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Build the farkin wall i say.



I had a look at that on Google earth: there's a pretty big wall just about anywhere that is accessible: it makes the one in Berlin look like a toy. 

I'm not sure how they intend to add to it really, make it even higher, perhaps, or make a Jurassic Park style electric fence?


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> The sketching bit was cool.



I like that quiet time late at night to sketch and write.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Fingers and paws crossed for you from all of us girls here chez Casa Reynard xxx



Many thanks. It was a little bit of an anticlimax in the end. 

Oh, and I passed.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> *OVERPRICED HOMEMADE MEXICAN ALERT*
> A can of Tomatillos is £7.50
> View attachment 459352


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Many thanks. It was a little bit of an anticlimax in the end.
> 
> Oh, and I passed.



Yay! Chapeau!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Many thanks. It was a little bit of an anticlimax in the end.
> 
> Oh, and I passed.


Fantastic news! I'm glad you passed, and that it's all over (until the next time!).


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2019)

Finished early, got changed, grabbed the MTB, ah, where is my Garmin. Spent 20 minutes looking for it, can't find it - I'd put it somewhere safe after Dirt Factory last week, and can I remember where, nope. Got the little 200 out that hasn't been used in a long time - flat. Ah well. I only use it to log the rides as being a glasses wearer, and now a bit older, I can't see the screens very well anyway with glasses on. 

I shall be pulling the house to bits to find it. Done all the re-tracing steps. The only issue, is with 4 cats, 3 of which jump all over the show, it could have been knocked under something. So 'safe' I can't find it.


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2019)

Can we have a 'where is my Garmin thread', after poor Dave's passport one.... PS it will be anywhere knowing my head...with added 3 young cats. that bat stuff. PS It's not in the fridge at the caravan... (CC Weekender)


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Can we have a 'where is my Garmin thread', after poor Dave's passport one.... PS it will be anywhere knowing my head...with added 3 young cats. that bat stuff. PS It's not in the fridge at the caravan... (CC Weekender)



And a "where the hell are my art pens thread"...

I mean how can I misplace a wallet of pens?

Found the bloomin' things in the bottom of my camera bag. I'll be damned if I know how the heck they ended up in there...


----------



## Jenkins (26 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Can we have a 'where is my Garmin thread', after poor Dave's passport one.... PS it will be anywhere knowing my head...*with added 3 young cats*. that bat stuff. PS It's not in the fridge at the caravan... (CC Weekender)


Have you checked the litter tray?


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> And a "where the hell are my art pens thread"...
> 
> I mean how can I misplace a wallet of pens?
> 
> Found the bloomin' things in the bottom of my camera bag. I'll be damned if I know how the heck they ended up in there...



I've done the in the laptop bag, as that's the only place there is an old connector for the 705... it might be in the garage, put somewhere safe, super safe.... I'm done...


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Have you checked the litter tray?



Even the big lady cat doesn't poop that big.... (well she does, but don't say that....)


----------



## Jenkins (26 Mar 2019)

You DID bring it back from the Dirt Factory didn't you???


Are you sure???


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word, how do you handle such excitement?


Under the mattress. 
She sleeps on it, how else?


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2019)

Jenkins said:


> You DID bring it back from the Dirt Factory didn't you???
> 
> 
> Are you sure???



Yep,I did (I think). It was still attached as I put the MTB in the garage thinking 'this is good, no bike to clean down' - I did go in at weekend and did 'fettle' - so it's my silly head's fault... I took it off not after a ride.... (i.e weekend)

It usually comes off, and is plugged in, it's my routine having had a garmin for many, many years - I don't bother logging rides now in a 'spreadsheet'.

Just miffed - but it's my age as well - bringing loads of 'kit', not in the usual state after bike ride.. ah well. Oldest git on the park !


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2019)

Ah, it's a bit like putting your keys in the "wrong" pocket, and then thinking _where the hell are my keys_...


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2019)

The ink drawing of the Chevrolet Monte Carlo is finished. Next stage is adding the watercolour washes, but I need good daylight to do that.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Can we have a 'where is my Garmin thread',* after poor Dave's passport one....* PS it will be anywhere knowing my head...with added 3 young cats. that bat stuff. PS It's not in the fridge at the caravan... (CC Weekender)


Did he ever find it?

Things usually turn up after you've replaced them.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2019)

Morning all another day of sitting at the dining table 'working' from home


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Mar 2019)

I've been given a 'new' monitor at work, handed down from a colleague. It replaces one dug out of the computer graveyard when I arrived.

I'm going up in the world, I am. Only a few more years and I may get Win10...


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2019)

Morning. Where did all this cloud come from ?


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been given a 'new' monitor at work, handed down from a colleague. It replaces one dug out of the computer graveyard when I arrived.
> 
> I'm going up in the world, I am. Only a few more years and I may get Win10...



Only one !!!


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2019)

My back isn't behaving today. Exceptionally stiff. Popped the co-codamol - if it doesn't kick in, I'll be going home


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2019)

Meant to mention, I got offered a hardly used Pinnacle (Evans) road bike for 'nothing' at weekend. My neighbour bought it a few years ago (I'd fitted pedals for him) but he didn't get on with it, and is looking to switch to a MTB for pottering along the canal, and TPT. I 'unfortunately' turned it down as I said I've got 3 road bikes going no-where in my garage now (he knew about my back injury) and I only stick to the MTB. I suggested ebay.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Only one !!!



It took two weeks before someone noticed my computer had no mouse, so I'm grateful for small mercies.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> And a "where the hell are my art pens thread"...
> 
> I mean how can I misplace a wallet of pens?
> 
> Found the bloomin' things in the bottom of my camera bag. I'll be damned if I know how the heck they ended up in there...


Do you have a Tidy Mouse which puts things away ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did he ever find it?
> 
> Things usually turn up after you've replaced them.


I find that things go off into a different time zone . They will reappear when the time is right !


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Many thanks. It was a little bit of an anticlimax in the end.
> 
> Oh, and I passed.


Congratulations on passing your exam .


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Mar 2019)

Naproxen for breakfast , wrist decided it's not happy ...


----------



## Katherine (27 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Naproxen for breakfast , wrist decided it's not happy ...


Ouchy !


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Naproxen for breakfast , wrist decided it's not happy ...



Co-codamol for my breakky !  I'll give it till about 10:30 when it will wear off - if no good, going home.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2019)

Whilst I was away I spotted this sign which reminded me of a Mundane News past time .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2019)

This is where I was hiding for a few days .


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> This is where I was hiding for a few days .
> View attachment 459459



Nice !


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2019)

Urgent text from my daughter, via my wife. "Can you get 5mm gold 'washi tape' and/or gold paint for my Art exam tomorrow. ?"

Like where from ?, I'm not near shops, nor is my wife. Well, for the second time recently, our Student Union shop has come up trumps as it stocks art supplies. They didn't have 'washi tape' (although they do want to get some in) but they did have a little pot of gold leaf paint. That will be £10 ta. 

Last time it was 'marbling dyes', again last minute - got some for £25... erk - this art stuff ain't cheap.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Nice !


 No ! Just the South Coast !


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> No ! Just the South Coast !


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 459482



Is that a bike? If it is I want one.


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that a bike? If it is I want one.



Google fu...


----------



## Speicher (27 Mar 2019)

I saw this and thought the Staff on here would like it.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Where did all this cloud come from ?


You never heard Chicken Little shouting the sky was falling!


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You never heard Chicken Little shouting the sky was falling!



It wasn't - a tile fell off the alien spaceship ! 

It will be pesky Aliens !


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Urgent text from my daughter, via my wife. "Can you get 5mm gold 'washi tape' and/or gold paint for my Art exam tomorrow. ?"
> *
> Like where from ?*, I'm not near shops, nor is my wife. Well, for the second time recently, our Student Union shop has come up trumps as it stocks art supplies. They didn't have 'washi tape' (although they do want to get some in) but they did have a little pot of gold leaf paint. That will be £10 ta.
> 
> Last time it was 'marbling dyes', again last minute - got some for £25... erk - this art stuff ain't cheap.


Local model shop?


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> It wasn't - a tile fell off the alien spaceship !
> 
> It will be pesky Aliens !


Eggsterestial aliens?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Build the farkin wall i say.


I can grow tomatillos on this side of the fictitious boondoggle Trumparrier/Wall of Hatred.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I can grow tomatillos on this side of the fictitious boondoggle Trumparrier/Wall of Hatred.


Would they be any cheaper though?


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Google fu...
> 
> View attachment 459483



Hmm.

Idea cool, style excellent, colour beautiful, price terrifying.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would they be any cheaper though?


Much. Seeds are cheap, and they grow like a weed. Prolific, and produce fruits until frost. I can get fresh tomatillos, and get the seeds therefrom.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmm Idea cool, style excellent, colour beautiful, price terrifying.


Titanium.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Do you have a Tidy Mouse which puts things away ?



Maybe. Or maybe it's just my brain cells leaking out of my ears...


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> This art stuff ain't cheap.



You're telling me! 

The pack of pens I, umm, misplaced, set me back £30.

Of course I went and bought another pack. And then the original pack re-surfaced. In my camera bag.

On the flip side, as I do a lot of pen & watercolour and pen & ink work, one can never have enough pens...


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Mar 2019)

shifting the furniture with a view to repainting my sitting room is a much harder task than I'd anticipated... and that's after a good five years' procrastination. ...and I've not even cleared one wall yet! (edit to add... I started on Sunday!)


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2019)

Cut up the four oak trees I felled the other day. Will haul the logs after lunch. Wood's of no great quality, but it'll do to keep the heating ticking over.

It's not worth getting my venerable 10D repaired - the flash shoe is broken - as a used one can be had for less than the cost of the repair. I'm going to swing for either a 5Dmk2 or a 7D. Need to check the compatibility of my Speedlights though, as I'd rather not have to replace my flashes as well... Will keep the 10D as a "walkabout" camera to take to places where I'd not be comfy taking fancier kit.

Didn't sleep much last night. Been wondering whether the ASCAR painting I'm working on can be used as a peace offering...


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> You're telling me!
> 
> The pack of pens I, umm, misplaced, set me back £30.
> 
> ...



Did you find your pens, I still haven't found my Garmin. Wonder if Dave ever found his passport ? Question questions


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Did you find your pens, I still haven't found my Garmin. Wonder if Dave ever found his passport ? Question questions



Yes, I found them. In my camera bag, for some inexplicable reason. 

The conclusion is that your garmin has somehow acquired a cloaking device...


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2019)

Right, that's lunch down the hatch: a crusty roll with cold roast pork, some olives, half an avocado, a pear and two 

Now it's hi ho, hi ho, off to haul logs I go...


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yes, I found them. In my camera bag, for some inexplicable reason.
> 
> The conclusion is that your garmin has somehow acquired a cloaking device...



It will be sat on the shelf, in the garage, in plain sight having a right giggle.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> It will be sat on the shelf, in the garage, in plain sight having a right giggle.



Yep. Hiding in plain sight.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2019)

Logs hauled and stashed in the bins.

Time for some "me time"


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2019)

I wonder if there is an app which reads GPS signals that could lead you to it. That being said, I believe the Garmin is supposed to show you where you are at, not where it is at.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Much. Seeds are cheap, and they grow like a weed. Prolific, and produce fruits until frost. I can get fresh tomatillos, and get the seeds therefrom.


After all the effort and expense wasn't that impressed with the old tomatillos. Bit bitter really like a cross between okra and a tomato. Oh well you live and learn


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2019)

I've just come back from a cycle ride over to Lacock and back via Reybridge. It was nice and warm and sunny. It was the first time I've been out on a bike this month after having caught a horrible bug. My legs are a bit weak !


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would they be any cheaper though?


I looked at the Wal*Mart, while I was there buying a CO2 tire thingy and some kippers, and I think a can runs $5.90. Pretty expensive, for canned Latin food.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> After all the effort and expense wasn't that impressed with the old tomatillos. Bit bitter really like a cross between okra and a tomato. Oh well you live and learn


Try fresh ones. Sometimes, they give them away in front of our bike co-op, with other food. I find they taste like a green pepper.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2019)

I also bought a cook set made of stainless steel. Six dollars.
Wal*Mart is upping their previously shoddier camping gear game with a bit of quality.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Maybe. Or maybe it's just my brain cells leaking out of my ears...


Solution to that, earplugs.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I wonder if there is an app which reads GPS signals that could lead you to it. That being said, I believe the Garmin is supposed to show you where you are at, not where it is at.


There's a Garmin Tracker App, _"Garmin Tracker is a free mobile app that lets you locate your Garmin tracking device"_


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Solution to that, earplugs.



Hmmm, keeping my marbles or not being able to hear anything. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> This is where I was hiding for a few days .
> View attachment 459459


Broad Arrow on the left-hand side of the main entrance?


----------



## postman (27 Mar 2019)

Just found this an avatar from way back 2006.Oh i was fit then.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> It will be sat on the shelf, in the garage, in plain sight having a right giggle.



It will be lurking in the back pocket of a cycling jersey/jacket.


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I wonder if there is an app which reads GPS signals that could lead you to it. That being said, I believe the Garmin is supposed to show you where you are at, not where it is at.



World peace restored. Found my Garmin on the garage floor next to the turbo trainer/bike. Literally just after I switched all the lights on (including LED maintenance spots). Tada....


----------



## Speicher (27 Mar 2019)

Who likes Llamas and knitting?


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2019)

I am trying to pretzel a poem into submission.

I am winning. Mostly.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> World peace restored. Found my Garmin on the garage floor next to the turbo trainer/bike. Literally just after I switched all the lights on (including LED maintenance spots). Tada....


Was that where it was dropped, or did it find its own way there?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Was that where it was dropped, or did it find its own way there?


That’s fantastic if it did! It got a GPS signal _indoors_...


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> That’s fantastic if it did! It got a GPS signal _indoors_...


But could go no further.


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Was that where it was dropped, or did it find its own way there?



Walked of course


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Walked of course





LeetleGreyCells said:


> That’s fantastic if it did! It got a GPS signal inside[/I]


See, it did get a signal coupled with a built in, hithero unknown, homing system.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2019)

Poem pretzelling has resumed after a recess for a curry.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2019)

Well Thursday tomorrow good night all


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well Thursday tomorrow good night all


Sithi


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2019)

I started work on my Falcon San Remo, which was difficult, as I just saw my ophthalmologist, and my eyes were dilated. Soon, a bit of cleaning and derustification of the bare frame, which is fab, BTW. I shall also be scraping paint to get to a serial #.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I started work on my Falcon San Remo, which was difficult, as I just saw my ophthalmologist, and my eyes were dilated. Soon, a bit of cleaning and derustification of the bare frame, which is fab, BTW. I shall also be scraping paint to get to a serial #.


Where'd you get the eyes seen to. Just so I can avoid it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2019)

They have to dilate my eyes to look for glaucoma. So I had great big Bambi pupils. I was wearing those wrap around sunglasses, plus the little plastic thing they give you for sunglasses.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> They have to dilate my eyes to look for glaucoma. So I had great big Bambi pupils. I was wearing those wrap around sunglasses, plus the little plastic thing they give you for sunglasses.


Hope they feel and look better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2019)

Morning. Don't panic ! I have just put my recycling bin out .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2019)

The Government plan to plant 11,000,000 trees! It looks like our Council have planted them all in one field !


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Mar 2019)

Standard work shift again, need to either run or cycle later....or both and do a duathlon brick session....not sure....any ideas? x


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2019)

It's black bin day today 



Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Standard work shift again, need to either run or cycle later....or both and do a duathlon brick session....not sure....any ideas? x



You want ideas from us old cronies !!


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Mar 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Standard work shift again, need to either run or cycle later....or both and do a duathlon brick session....not sure....any ideas? x



What's a "Brick session"?


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> You want ideas from us old cronies !!



I mean preferably nothing sordid or inappropriate...then again it is Thursday....


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What's a "Brick session"?



A 'Brick' session is where you cycle and then run straight after, its a simple but invaluable thing to practice if you train for multi-sport events (triathlon, duathlon) it basically helps the body combat 'jelly legs' when you transition from bike to run.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Standard work shift again, need to either run or cycle later....or both and do a duathlon brick session....not sure....any ideas? x


Of the three, which is your weakest?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> A 'Brick' session is where you cycle and then run straight after, its a simple but invaluable thing to practice if you train for multi-sport events (triathlon, duathlon) it basically helps the body combat 'jelly legs' when you transition from bike to run.



Would it help for all "jelly" leg moments i wonder


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Would it help for all "jelly" leg moments i wonder



Depends on how rigorous the activity...


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2019)

Teenagers...

I had a medical appointment at 10:15, so wasn't out to work at 6.30am. Let my son know at 8am (after alarm went off) to get up for college - 'Yeh yeh yeh" - gentle reminders until I left at 9.30am (don't know from day to day when he is due in).

Wife gets phone call from tutor at 10, "3rd week on the run he's not been in". Tried to phone, house/mobile - no answer. Texted no answer - doesn't reply to texts or answer phone even when it's with him 24/7- just no point.

Checked CCTV and noticed he'd grabbed his bike to get to college (wait's for it..)

10:15 - phone call "I've thrown up 4 times" (it's hilly where we live). Me, 'What do you expect me to do, get yourself home and get the bus or carry on to college (he's tried to ride too fast).' I've lost my bus pass. !!! Me, why didn't you tell me before (I've now re-ordered a 'smart card', but his existing one has been cancelled, so he's stuffed if he does find it until a new one arrives). He does have plenty of 'money'.

Bloody idiot ! 18 going on 8 

He has no idea how to pace himself up hills,nor has he ever ridden to college, and he'd shot out without eating (Type 1 diabetic) so even more stupid...


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2019)

Aaagh Thought I'd pump my tyres up. All went well until I tried to put the cap back on and inadvertently touched the captive nut on the thread, which fell off! So that's a new inner, and another broken tyre lever.

Lovely day though, just right for a ride.......


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2019)

Tidied up all the firewood in the garage this morning. Instead of it all being in a heap on the floor, it's now all in crates (and in the wheelbarrow), so I can now actually get the mower out. I'll need to do the lawn around the house after the weekend, because if I don't, it'll be out of control...

This afternoon's set out for a bike ride. It's warm, it's sunny, there's not much in the way of a breeze. Just the ticket.


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Mar 2019)

So much for Kent supposedly getting the nicest weather! Its cloudy, cold and breezy! Suppose to be riding but just want to go home and sleep! I swum last night and always feel like I have been hit by a bus the next day!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Mar 2019)

Went to see Brian Blessed last night.

A good, thought provoking show.

Plus he said, "Gordon's alive!" several times.


----------



## Threevok (28 Mar 2019)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Went to see Brian Blessed last night.
> 
> A good, thought provoking show.
> 
> Plus he said, "Gordon's alive!" several times.



Someone should tell Phillip Schofield


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> So much for Kent supposedly getting the nicest weather! Its cloudy, cold and breezy! Suppose to be riding but just want to go home and sleep! I swum last night and always feel like I have been hit by a bus the next day!



Wall to wall sun in Manchester. Going to finish slightly early to get out on the MTB.


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Wall to wall sun in Manchester. Going to finish slightly early to get out on the MTB.



Lucky you! I finish at 2:15 but I have zero motivation to do anything - can't really have 3 rest days this week so need to grind this evening.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (28 Mar 2019)

A couple of years ago we went to Genoa for a week. Nice place. Oldest medieval town centre in Europe apparently. Good food. Christopher Columbus's house. And an art gallery on Piazza de Ferrari where we saw an exhibition of paintings by Amedeo Modigliani. Junior and I both agreed necks were his weak spot. Anyhoo, last night I read in the paper that most of the paintings on display were fakes! Most! The majority! Over 50%!

I want my money back.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2019)

I'M back after a ride. We set off this morning and stopped off for a couple of halves before setting off on our return journey. It is nice and sunny out wind a slight cool breeze.
I think we might have done around 20 miles. I'll have to work it out later.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2019)

Lovely and  here in north-east Cambridgeshire. I'm getting kitted up and off for a


----------



## ianrauk (28 Mar 2019)




----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2019)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 459635


Can't they get some that aren't "painful"?


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Mar 2019)

Only three more days until we move the clocks forward. I'll probably forget to do at least two of them.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Only three more days until we move the clocks forward. I'll probably forget to do at least two of them.


I've not bothered changing any for the last three years.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2019)

I'm aching ! I worked out the ride to be 22 miles. So from zero for this monthit is now 30.
I mowed our back lawn this afternoon. I'll blame the aches on that .


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2019)

Quick 16 miles tonight off road. Despite not feeling too 'quick' earlier in the week, tonight was much better.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2019)

A nice 20-miler in the spring sunshine this afternoon.

Now sat down post-curry and trying to decide which season of ASCAR I want to dip into later...


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2019)

Decided on 2002. Specifically the three races from the August bank holiday meeting.

Will sit down with a  and a slice of choccy cake while I watch.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Decided on 2002. Specifically the three races from the August bank holiday meeting.
> 
> Will sit down with a  and a slice of choccy cake while I watch.


It is National Black Forest Cake Day after all.


----------



## gbb (29 Mar 2019)

Wierd and vivid dream last night. Walking along a path away from people but like on the edge of industrial buildings and I came very close to a large fox that skittered away as I surprised it. Shortly after I came across a panther  in similar circumstances but he lightly mauled me on the head  yet I thought he was beautiful. Then I had a car, VW beetle parked under a tree and when i went back to it it was kind of suspended in the tree, floorplan and mechanics all gone but the front wheels were still there . I rang my wife in the dream to tell her...the cars had it, finished


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2019)

Morning. It is nice and sunny here. 
Not so achy this morning. Might take my bike out later .


----------



## Lavender Rose (29 Mar 2019)

Well I was lazy yesterday and didn't do exercise, everyone at work is getting sick and I felt like it could be my time! However, my mum is heavily involved in the local Gardening Society and they have a new project to help encourage the village scout group to get growing potatoes etc. But they needed to prep all the compost and stuff so I went to help her. Was nice to get fresh air and know its benefiting the local scouts!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2019)

Cat food !  My daughter has bought 2 boxes of different flavoured moist cat food. I have now tried both flavours on Schrodie and all he does is eat the jelly.  I don't know what they do to make the chunks but my cats don't like them .


----------



## Lavender Rose (29 Mar 2019)

Also planning on running 10k later and swimming this evening! Just need a measly 200m to complete my March 10k Swim Challenge. 

Weekend is looking peachy, working tomorrow....cycle training in pm with boyfriend and attending the London Triathlon Show on Sunday


----------



## postman (29 Mar 2019)

The spring cleaning takes a back seat today.Had a great week cleaning.So today i a going to Otley for two lattes.Just nice and steady ,just a tootle,let the school run finish and work commute and about 9-30 ish off i shall go.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2019)

Arrived at work to find the video beamer is broken and there's a seminar at 08:30.

Fortunately we have a spare video beamer.

Unfortunately it was missing.


----------



## Lavender Rose (29 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Arrived at work to find the video beamer is broken and there's a seminar at 08:30.
> 
> Fortunately we have a spare video beamer.
> 
> Unfortunately it was missing.



Oooooh....In case you end up having a bad day...


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2019)

Lovely day.

Off out on the MTB again as I've booked the day off. Should be close to 3 hours and 2500ft of climbing. Did a 4am airport run with my wife and her friend. 

Waiting for my son to get off his bum and get to college, he also has numerous plates, 3 sandwich boxes and pop bottles to wash/recycle before he goes out. Despite reminders I get 'yeh', 'OK' etc. Still no movement - college is about 50 mins travel and we are 50 mins away from it starting. How the heck he hopes to hold down an apprenticeship - the one he wants is 9 miles away with 8am starts.

My wife and her friend are a bit concerned as her friend's 'ex boyfriend' has turned into a 'stalker'. He's apparently booked the same number of days off work - they are worried he will follow them out to Marakesh !!


----------



## Lavender Rose (29 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Lovely day.
> 
> Off out on the MTB again as I've booked the day off. Should be close to 3 hours and 2500ft of climbing. Did a 4am airport run with my wife and her friend.
> 
> ...



Ever thought of applying for your day to day life being made into a soap?! I'd watch! I'm already hooked on the Marakesh story....when's the next update?! 

Just checked the weather....15 degrees around midday till 2pm, limited breeze....perfect for a dog run later


----------



## Cycleops (29 Mar 2019)

"Light off" last night and woken in the early hours by shouting from next door. Apparently a theif had forced a downstairs window and the resident plus his brother were looking for the intruder with large lumps of wood in their hands. Didn't catch him and couldn't find out how he escaped despite razor wire all along the 2m high wall.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> How the heck he hopes to hold down an apprenticeship - the one he wants is 9 miles away with 8am starts.



He'll suprise you. Ours started his apprenticeship last year and he's pretty punctual for work and college: he is organised (at work), his employer is happy, and he is getting far better grades than I would with the amount of revision he does.

Hopeless at home though, but as he said: He knows untimately he can get away with it...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (29 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Waiting for my son to get off his bum and get to college, he also has numerous plates, 3 sandwich boxes and pop bottles to wash/recycle before he goes out. Despite reminders I get 'yeh', 'OK' etc. Still no movement - college is about 50 mins travel and we are 50 mins away from it starting. How the heck he hopes to hold down an apprenticeship - the one he wants is 9 miles away with 8am starts.



You’re not alone in feeling this way. My son was exactly the same at that age.

For the sake of balance against Andy’s post, I should probably mention that he dropped out of College, suffered from depression, and now has a job driving a van delivering paint on minimum wage. At 22 he is still living at home with no real prospect of earning enough to be able to afford to move out.

All we can do is make sure that he knows we love him and that he’ll always have a warm bed available here, and hope that one day he’ll wake up, smell the coffee, and make something of his life.

But it does wear you down at times.


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> You’re not alone in feeling this way. My son was exactly the same at that age.
> 
> For the sake of balance against Andy’s post, I should probably mention that he dropped out of College, suffered from depression, and now has a job driving a van delivering paint on minimum wage. At 22 he is still living at home with no real prospect of earning enough to be able to afford to move out.
> 
> ...



We are waiting for the 'lightbulb moment'.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (29 Mar 2019)

I’m meeting a mate for a few beers at three this afternoon, so should really have a ride up to Rutland in the nice weather.

It’ll probably be a hilly 50-60 miles, so hopefully will offset some of the beer.


----------



## pjd57 (29 Mar 2019)

I'm off to Orkney today.
Not staying, just collecting a grandson.
Glasgow to Scrabster by bus.
Boat to Stromness. Bus to Kirkwall.
Collect him then head to a different boat at midnight .
Kirkwall to Aberdeen.
Arrive at 07:00 tomorrow morning then a bus back to Glasgow.
25 hour round trip.

He used to fly down by himself but the airlines stopped that last year.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Mar 2019)

Fabulous day , half day,and London cycle show tomorrow..with 18° forecast


----------



## Lavender Rose (29 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Fabulous day , half day,and London cycle show tomorrow..with 18° forecast



I am at the London Tri Show/Bike Show on Sunday....should be excellent weather! Enjoy it Mr x


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> You’re not alone in feeling this way. My son was exactly the same at that age.
> 
> For the sake of balance against Andy’s post, I should probably mention that he dropped out of College, suffered from depression, and now has a job driving a van delivering paint on minimum wage.



A 'like' didn't seem appropriate for this. A fair point though.

Depression is a very difficult issue and is endemic especially amongst men, sadly. I work in an organisation that tries to help people in this situation and we have an alarming number of men coming to us.

We are also in a different culture, with different expectations and opportunities.



Tenacious Sloth said:


> All we can do is make sure that he knows we love him and that he’ll always have a warm bed available here, and hope that one day he’ll wake up, smell the coffee, and make something of his life.
> 
> But it does wear you down at times.



Sounds like you are doing the best that you can. Essentially, under the fancy programmes and job titles, all we are doing is trying to provide a space for people to figure things out for themselves and support them as much as possible when they do.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2019)

First one of the day


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2019)

postman said:


> The spring cleaning takes a back seat today.Had a great week cleaning.So today i a going to Otley for two lattes.Just nice and steady ,just a tootle,let the school run finish and work commute and about 9-30 ish off i shall go.


Not on the 33 service then?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2019)

Whoop whoop first mile on a bike for 10 days just completed hopefully might get a couple more in later


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> We are waiting for the 'lightbulb moment'.


Has a significant other shown up yet? IIRC, that was my lightbulb moment, but those sorts of things happened a lot earlier back when we were free-range youth. I was riding the bus to school as my car was broken, and I met a girl, who was enthused about going out with me, so I had to raise cash to both get the car fixed and pay for the date.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (29 Mar 2019)

I have finally got onto Twitter 

It’s unreal

You can send messages to anyone 

Crikey!


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Mar 2019)




----------



## Tenacious Sloth (29 Mar 2019)

pjd57 said:


> I'm off to Orkney today.
> Not staying, just collecting a grandson.
> Glasgow to Scrabster by bus.
> Boat to Stromness. Bus to Kirkwall.
> ...



_The Meaning of Liff_, a book that allocates meaning to placenames, defines Scrabster as:

Scrabster (n.) One of those dogs which has it off on your leg during tea.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> _The Meaning of Liff_, a book that allocates meaning to placenames, defines Scrabster as:
> 
> Scrabster (n.) One of those dogs which has it off on your leg during tea.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2019)

Just come back from another cycle ride. I went out on my old route to see what had happened since they started building houses. 

They have now turned it into a Rat run !  It won't take long for people to figure out that it will avoid a lot of hold ups and traffic lights.

Planners must have to fail a special exam in order to be accepted .


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Has a significant other shown up yet? IIRC, that was my lightbulb moment, but those sorts of things happened a lot earlier back when we were free-range youth. I was riding the bus to school as my car was broken, and I met a girl, who was enthused about going out with me, so I had to raise cash to both get the car fixed and pay for the date.



Not yet !!


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2019)

Cracking 3 hour ride, under 'quoted ' the climbing, 3200 feet and 26 miles. My body is smashed now. Aching all over. Really pleased that I got down a few descents much faster than usual (off road rocky stuff) but think that's down to better tyres. Litle chilly to start, but glad for just shorts and a short sleeve top - I was dripping wet.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2019)

Busy morning running a batch of errands in town. Stopped off at Tesco (I needed fuel for tomorrow) for some bananas and kit kats. Came out with Walkers pork pie, crumbed ham, salami, gruyere cheese, garlic-stuffed olives, raspberries and Green&Blacks dark chocolate with ginger on Yellow Sticker. Happy Reynard.

Also got some Felix AGAIL cheaply in Wilkinsons.

The girls got flead and wormed this morning. And Mr Gingernuts has reappeared after a two week absence.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Well I was lazy yesterday and didn't do exercise, everyone at work is getting sick and I felt like it could be my time! However, my mum is heavily involved in the local Gardening Society and they have a new project to help encourage the village scout group to get growing potatoes etc. But they needed to prep all the compost and stuff so I went to help her. Was nice to get fresh air and know its benefiting the local scouts!



Gardening is good exercise too. It's fun because you don't realise you're doing it LOL


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Cat food !  My daughter has bought 2 boxes of different flavoured moist cat food. I have now tried both flavours on Schrodie and all he does is eat the jelly.  I don't know what they do to make the chunks but my cats don't like them .



Time to swap brands, perhaps? What you feeding to Schodie, btw?


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2019)

Am stewarding at the joint Cam Cat / BOB Cat shows in Ware tomorrow. Should be fun, with lots of kitty cuddles. 

And after the show I am driving down to London to pick up a bike I've bought.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> And after the show I am driving down to London to pick up a bike I've bought.



What another one


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2019)

biggs682 said:


> What another one



Umm, this will only be my second _rideable_ bike. 

A Wiggins Chartres 26 is coming to join my Rouen 650 roadie.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Umm, this will only be my second _rideable_ bike.
> 
> A Wiggins Chartres 26 is coming to join my Rouen 650 roadie.


Are the others, presume you already have more than one, just for decoration?


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Are the others, presume you already have more than one, just for decoration?



I have two others. A kid's Hercules that I saved from a skip and rode for a couple of years before it became too small. I'm kind of loath to get shot of it. The other is my old Emmelle (yeah, I know...) MTB that dad bought for me. But it's a mite too big, and junctions / dismounts are a bit of a lottery. Having said that, I've ridden it to the point of knackeredness, and am using it to teach myself bike maintenance. It's currently a rather fetching pile of bits LOL.


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Gardening is good exercise too. It's fun because you don't realise you're doing it LOL



Until afterwards, and it's 'oh, ow, oh, owwww'.


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2019)

Oh and my back isn't bad after 3 hours off road. No searing pain after the usual hour. That's a lot of progress. I'm usually fighting the pain off after just 2 hours.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Are the others, presume you already have more than one, just for decoration?



Obviously... What are your other bikes for?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2019)

Planned a 'long' 20k commute today but I was an hour late out of work. Such is life. I wish my clients would choose more convenient times to decide I'm trustworthy and tell me their personal problems, but on the other hand, It's always good when they do.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Planned a 'long' 20k commute today but I was an hour late out of work. Such is life. I wish my clients would choose more convenient times to decide I'm trustworthy and tell me their personal problems, but on the other hand, It' always good when they do.



PS: This is what "Social rights" mean in practice: a small financial safety net and somewhere to work part time with people who can help when you've got depression or similar, so you can sort yourself out and pull your life back together. It isn't about 'freeloaders' sitting at home and expecting the state to support them.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Obviously... What are your other bikes for?


One for road use.
Two off-road/country road use. There's a third and a fourth some 500 miles away, seperate locations.
One for load carrying. Technically it's not a bike.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2019)

Summary
Date 28/03/2019
Origin Time 22:31:58.0 UTC
Location 54.247 -0.246
Depth1 km
Magnitude 1.7
Locality, Filey, North Yorkshire

*Possible explosion. *
Location is offshore and approximately 4km NE of Filey. The local coastguard advised they were not aware of any work in the area at the time. DAG 29 Mar 2019

What size explosion?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Two off-road/country road use. There's a third and a fourth some 500 miles away, seperate locations.



My word. I occasionally mislay a water bottle or my gloves, but that's in a different league.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word. I occasionally mislay a water bottle or my gloves, but that's in a different league.


Not mislaid, both are locked up and ready for use. Saves taking another the same distance.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not mislaid, both are locked up and ready for use. Saves taking another the same distance.



That's what I claim when someone asks about my water bottle or my gloves...


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's what I claim when someone asks about my water bottle or my gloves...


Water bottle or gloves, 500 miles away!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Water bottle or gloves, 500 miles away!



Like I said, not in your league. I am usually within about ten metres of anything I've lost. 

Of course I might as well be 500 miles away for all the good it does me.

On the other hand, I do have all my bikes in the same building as me... I think (_Exits to check_)


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Like I said, not in your league. I am usually within about ten metres of anything I've lost.
> 
> Of course I might as well be 500 miles away for all the good it does me.
> 
> On the other hand, I do have all my bikes in the same building as me... I think (_Exits to check_)


Is he got back yet?

If they are in the same building as you, why do you need to go out to check.


----------



## mudsticks (29 Mar 2019)

First puncture for the new bike today.

Bramble methinks.

Feels like an ownership milestone.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Not yet !!


They will, and when you least expect it. Life can have its transformative moments.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2019)

Right... Bed time. I have to be up at "stewarding o'clock" to head off to a show in Ware.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Mar 2019)

Looks like rain.
More training tomorrow, at least they are getting all this over with while it is still cold and rainy and wird, instead of taking up good cycling weather.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Time to swap brands, perhaps? What you feeding to Schodie, btw?


Not sure! I will have to go and read the label. When I saw the cubes in the jelly I had that horrible feeling that he wasn't going to like it !
My 2 other cat's never liked recycled cubes, so going by that previous experience I was a bit wary . I think the chef that makes them hates cats!


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Mar 2019)

Beautiful morning, train to catch.. I love a London day out, mustn't buy a bike at the show


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Like I said, not in your league. I am usually within about ten metres of anything I've lost.
> 
> Of course I might as well be 500 miles away for all the good it does me.
> 
> On the other hand, I do have all my bikes in the same building as me... I think (_Exits to check_)



Sounds like my walking Garmin....


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2019)

Foggy here. Why is it, when you want a lie in at weekend, you are wide awake from 6am.

The three young cats are causing chaos, despite the cat run being open.

Will be at Halfords for 9am to collect my bargains. Hmm need to do a quiet job, like wash the car. Can't start any gardening this early. Think today will be hedge trimming. Time for the new chain on the chain saw...


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2019)

Ergh, better get moving, think the cats have pooped in the litter. That might explain the crazy energy...


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right... Bed time. I have to be up at "stewarding o'clock" to head off to a show in Ware.




Where did you say.


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2019)

Up early going to Waitrose going to buy some flowers for Mrs Postman,to show her how much i think she is a great mum.Not to me to our kids.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2019)

@postman that is a great idea.

Another day of resting here


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2019)

Crumpets and coffee consumed. Time for another coffee, and better wash the car.

Just heard the BBC weather person say, 'hill snow', what ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Just heard the BBC weather person say, 'hill snow', what ?


Checked the forecast for my area - colder next week with showers on Tuesday and Wednesday. No suggestion of snow though, thank goodness!

You had me worried for a second.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2019)

Off to look at a bike with Eldest Son. Details to follow...


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2019)

Two bunches of roses,one yellow one red, two of my favourite colours.Great value and Waitrose have a great selection.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Off to look at a bike with Eldest Son. Details to follow...


Did the bottle and gloves appear?


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2019)

Next job,spring clean the bathroom.This is going to be a longer job,even i need steps to wash the ceiling,i will be back later.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

postman said:


> Two bunches of roses,one yellow one red, two of my favourite colours.Great value and Waitrose have a great selection.


Red Roses!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Red Roses!


Lancastrian. 
They do win out, eventually.


----------



## roadrash (30 Mar 2019)

nowt wrong wi red roses


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Red Roses!




Ay Mrs Postman comes from a little village near Preston named Goosnargh.they also needed some good stout Yorkshire blood for the next generation.


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2019)

Postman has given the bathroom it's first clean.I have come down for a little rest.I feel dizzy,i only went up four steps to clean the ceiling and the top rows of tiles,and i was wobbling,very strange.Going back in a few mins to finish it off but very slowly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Off to look at a bike with Eldest Son. Details to follow...



Well, poo.

They didn't have the bike he was looking for. He's now proper ticked off and he has to revise this afternoon...

Decided against mentioning that I don't have to revise any more after last week..


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did the bottle and gloves appear?



Pleased to report they are within reach.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Mar 2019)

Had to be at the hospital for 9am today, once done we had brunch then partook in some retail therapy.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Pleased to report they are within reach.


Less than 500 miles from home?


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2019)

A bee checked my coffee out to see if it needed pollinating. 
Apparently, not. 
One sniff (do bees sniff?) and it flew off to some nearby flowers.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> A bee checked my coffee out to see if it needed pollinating.
> Apparently, not.
> One sniff (do bees sniff?) and it flew off to some nearby flowers.


Maybe it's not actually pollinating anything!

Bees trained to carry radio transmitters


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe it's not actually pollinating anything!
> 
> Bees trained to carry radio transmitters


I'll have to jam it, then..


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2019)

Currently at work fortunately now required at the moment. We have a swing dance event with band, and they wanted an extra pair of hands.

I have found two reasons I'm very glad I'm trained as a trainer and not a technician:

1: Minimum number of late shifts.
2: The tech is currently running around trying to find out where the contra bass he hired has got to: no answer from the company and no sign of the instrument. 
3: This isn't my problem.


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2019)

My word the bathroom looks tidy,and funny no wobbling second time i cleaned it.Mind you i did have two slices of jam and bread.


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2019)

Keeping on with this spring cleaning thread.Next job painting the woodwork of the house fascia boards and garage woodwork plus down spouts.Way back in 1961 aged eleven my dad told me he was taking me to work so i did not get into trouble during the summer holidays.He told me he was going to show me how to decorate.Well Colin i'm still at it at sixty nine,i hope i don't fall off the ladders.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2019)

postman said:


> Keeping on with this spring cleaning thread.Next job painting the woodwork of the house fascia boards and garage woodwork plus down spouts.Way back in 1961 aged eleven my dad told me he was taking me to work so i did not get into trouble during the summer holidays.He told me he was going to show me how to decorate.Well Colin i'm still at it at sixty nine,i hope i don't fall off the ladders.



Has it kept you out of trouble though?


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently at work fortunately now required at the moment. We have a swing dance event with band,[B and they wanted an extra pair of hands.[/B]
> 
> I have found two reasons I'm very glad I'm trained as a trainer and not a technician:
> 
> ...


You should have asked, I'm sure a pair /set could have been got somewhere.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> You should have asked, I'm sure a pair /set could have been got somewhere.



Aye, but who else would collect them?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently at work fortunately now required at the moment. We have a swing dance event with band, and they wanted an extra pair of hands.
> 
> I have found two reasons I'm very glad I'm trained as a trainer and not a technician:
> 
> ...



4: I'm finishing at 7:45 pm on Saturday instead of 2 am the following Sunday like my colleague.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Aye, but who else would collect them?


They could have been posted. Self sign for delivery even.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

You know who you are!


----------



## gbb (30 Mar 2019)

Stepped out my back door to make sure everythings put away in the garden, looked up to see a lovely shooting star fly north to south for about 3 seconds, then gone.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

gbb said:


> Stepped out my back door to make sure everythings put away in the garden, looked up to see a lovely shooting star fly north to south for about 3 seconds, then gone.


Make a wish?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> They could have been posted. Self sign for delivery even.



That'd be handy...

I'll get me coat.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That'd be handy...
> 
> I'll get me coat.


It's not that cold out.


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Has it kept you out of trouble though?



Not in trouble i think the Roses got me brownie points.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2019)

Snowing here this afternoon, but not sticking. I had training this morning, then I had to do the job I usually do this morning this afternoon, so nearly a full day at overtime.
I stopped by Harbor Freight on my way home to buy a metric tap and die set. 
I also brought home fish and chips.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2019)

postman said:


> Not in trouble i think the Roses got me brownie points.


I plan to grow some this year.


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2019)

T Minus 4/5 working days.... Can't wait... Bikes...beer..... bikes...beer....


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Snowing here this afternoon, but not sticking. I had training this morning,* then I had to do the job I usually do this morning this afternoon, *so nearly a full day at overtime.
> I stopped by Harbor Freight on my way home to buy a metric tap and die set.
> I also brought home fish and chips.


What do ypu usually do in the afternoon?


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2019)

Fabby day stewarding at the joint Cambridgeshire / Bucks & Oxon cat shows. Loads of lovely kitty cuddles. 

Afterwards, drove down to Londinium to pick up the bike I'd bought to keep my bike company - from another CC member no less. 

I'm off to bed. Totally shattered.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2019)

Morning. It looks grey out .

I'm feeling very tired this morning .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2019)

I'm just about to make another hot . Does anyone want one ?


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm just about to make another hot . Does anyone want one ?



Just had one thanks 

Happy mother's Day to all the mother's on cc


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> T Minus 4/5 working days.... Can't wait... Bikes...beer..... bikes...beer....



The beer bit does make it a lot more tiring.. But i cant really blame you


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Mar 2019)

What a great day in London. 
Cycle show was ok but didn't have what we wanted to see, short travel xc bikes, one or two but not many Companies showing. 

That said there was some fabulous bikes and lots of mouth watering bling.. Credit card unused, which was difficult looking at the Hunt Wheels stand.. Really difficult.. 

20°C in London, St Pauls area and over 22 thousand steps covered, busy as usual.

One thing i noticed, not been for a while, air was ok electric busses and i didn't feel poisoned after a few hrs. 
We avoided the demo crouds around Westminster.. Just


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2019)

Just seen a Heron flying low over the gardens . I hope it isn't after my pad toles !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2019)

At 7:54 this morning I remembered that it was 8:54


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (31 Mar 2019)

As this seems to be one of the few threads not regularly visited by the ‘Righteous Brigade’ I’ll highjack it to say farewell.

There are just too many posters on this forum who seem to get a thrill from imposing their supposed ‘moral superiority’ on others by getting offended at the slightest, innocuous comment.

They just suck the joy out of browsing the forum so I think I’ll try YACF for a while.

So long, and thanks for all the fish. 

Graham

</end flounce>


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> At 7:54 this morning I remembered that it was 8:54



It was 6:50 when my son came in saying he was off to work, yep 7:50.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Mar 2019)

I have been considering tidying my desk for several minutes now.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have been considering tidying my desk for several minutes now.


And?


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> And?



Still considering...


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Just seen a Heron flying low over the gardens . I hope it isn't after my pad toles !



Yes they probably are, is your pond covered iver with a net or suchlike?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Yes they probably are, is your pond covered iver with a net or suchlike?


No! Just grass and Bog Bean. I will have a look up there later to see how they are. They are quite mobile now and some have spread all over the pond .


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Mar 2019)

Illaveago said:


> No! Just grass and Bog Bean. I will have a look up there later to see how they are. They are quite mobile now and some have spread all over the pond .



My folks used to have a pond, they lost a lot of fish to a local heron, greedy blighters.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2019)

classic33 said:


> What do ypu usually do in the afternoon?


Ride or work on bicycles, singly, or in groups.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2019)

I have resurfaced from a not particularly good sleep. Feel like I've been hit by a bus. Seven hours driving in total yesterday. Plus a day spent on my feet stewarding.

Was reminded how much I hate urban driving. I'd much rather walk, take public transport or cycle. Still, I got to drive through the Rotherhithe tunnel, which I'd never done before LOL.

I definitely need tea and doughnuts to perk myself up some.

Pedals on new bike are marinating in WD40. Don't want to start riding an unfamiliar bike on double-sided SPDs - so plan on fitting a pair of Wellgo flats on to start, and then fettle saddle height etc. Cats are looking at the bike with a certain degree of feline paranoia.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Mar 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> As this seems to be one of the few threads not regularly visited by the ‘Righteous Brigade’ I’ll highjack it to say farewell.
> 
> There are just too many posters on this forum who seem to get a thrill from imposing their supposed ‘moral superiority’ on others by getting offended at the slightest, innocuous comment.
> 
> ...




That's a pitty but your right, you could just ignore them mate. 
See you around


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> My folks used to have a pond, they lost a lot of fish to a local heron, greedy blighters.


I've been up to check and they seem to be fine , what I can see that is, as it is cold and they aren't grouped together in a large mass at the surface.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2019)

Listening to the Grand Prix on Radio 5 Live Sports Extra


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Mar 2019)

So bored I have started watching Blake’s 7 again


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Mar 2019)

Moto GP Argentina


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> So bored I have started watching Blake’s 7 again



Dont think I've ever been that bored..


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Mar 2019)

meta lon said:


> Dont think I've ever been that bored..


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Mar 2019)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> As this seems to be one of the few threads not regularly visited by the ‘Righteous Brigade’ I’ll highjack it to say farewell.
> 
> There are just too many posters on this forum who seem to get a thrill from imposing their supposed ‘moral superiority’ on others by getting offended at the slightest, innocuous comment.
> 
> ...


Hope to see you back soon.


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Mar 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> So bored I have started watching Blake’s 7 again





meta lon said:


> Dont think I've ever been that bored..









One could start banning people 
Dissing Blakes 7, I dunno, what is the world coming to...


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (31 Mar 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> View attachment 460203
> 
> 
> One could start banning people
> Dissing Blakes 7, I dunno, what is the world coming to...



I bet Avon would have something to say!


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2019)

Well, one of my cats (Lexi) bit one of the actors.

If that isn't a valid comment on the series, then I don't know what is...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, one of my cats (Lexi) bit one of the actors.
> 
> If that isn't a valid comment on the series, then I don't know what is...


So that's why Blake never returned for the 2nd series!


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Mar 2019)

Avon was probably my favourite character. His insults to Vila were fantastic.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWHLU8fwi80


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2019)

Did he fire or not though?


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Mar 2019)

I reckon so. Avon was badass.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2019)

I need a


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Mar 2019)

I am tired after today's bike ride. Will sleep well tonight.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2019)

Our church had its book sale and I bought a book or few. ..
All right, an armload.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2019)

Awoke to the sound of ice scraping !!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2019)

Arrived at work. We have a dance practice room at work with a large (ca 3m x 8m or 9' x 24') mirror running down one wall, which we also rent for seminars. There was one running for a couple of days last week. 

It appears someone thought it would be okay to write on the mirror.

This is no IKEA 14,99€ mirror: it's a special dance mirror, extra strong, custom sized, and very expensive. Contrary to popular belief, it is possible to mark a mirror so it can't be cleaned, even if you are writing with white board markers.

Someone is going to get a bill for cleaning. That won't be 14,99€ either.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2019)

Morning. It looks clear out this morning.
I have got to rush! I have to take my teeth to the dentist this morning. I might as well go with them as they feel part of me !


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Apr 2019)

Frosty ride to work, nice blue sky..
Need to burn off the Weekend excess


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2019)

I went to see my dentist . I was early.



Very early !





Very ,Very early!





A week early !

My dentist had cancelled my previous appointments several times so one of them must have got missed.

Is it April Fools DAY ?


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Apr 2019)

After witnessing an on street argument that resulted in fight and a murder, then seeing the body dismembered and disposed of in a building site opposite my flat, the street was soon crawling with coppers but I went on a charming date with a really nice woman and played on some really cool slides... which was a nice distraction from the impending witness statements I'd soon be facing. Not had a proper full-on technicolor dream for ages. Enjoyed it!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Arrived at work. We have a dance practice room at work with a large (ca 3m x 8m or 9' x 24') mirror running down one wall, which we also rent for seminars. There was one running for a couple of days last week.
> 
> It appears someone thought it would be okay to write on thgge mirror.
> 
> ...


Are the seminars Harry Worth themed ?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Awoke to the sound of ice scraping !!


Avalanche ?


----------



## Speicher (1 Apr 2019)

Sorry, @Illaveago, I've only just had breakfast, so too early for lunch, another time perhaps.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2019)

-4C hereabouts, but aiming to get to about 15C by next weekend.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Are the seminars Harry Worth themed ?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2019)

I've had to catch a No. 1 bus as the No. 2 was running a bit late..


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I've had to catch a No. 1 bus as the No. 2 was running a bit late..


Was it the third one?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Was it the third one?


No. The No. 3 doesn't go where I want to be..


----------



## User84300 (1 Apr 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> View attachment 460203
> 
> 
> One could start banning people
> Dissing Blakes 7, I dunno, what is the world coming to...



Hehe, I quite agree. I've always been a big B7 fan  I'm even partly named after a character


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Apr 2019)

Servalan?


----------



## User84300 (1 Apr 2019)

Hehe, no Doctor, you guessed wrong  Actually, I thought Servalan was kind of sexy....not as much as Cally though! Sigh, if only such kind and empathic women existed in todays world...

Was there not an episode of B7 that featured someone riding a bike? In some 'future' world? I might be mixing up my memories of classic British Sci Fi


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Apr 2019)

Police helicopter currently circling my house...


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> No. The No. 3 doesn't go where I want to be..


All aboard the magic bus!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kemCgDfiBFM


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

Did my CP volunteering this morning. Plus swapped the saddle from the bike I'd bought (it's made by Torquemada) for the one which I took off my old MTB. Which used to be comfortable - or at least that's what I thought was the case. But it's not.

So have just ordered another Charge Ladle.

Have had a very fine lunch. And in a short while, it's off to the LBS to see what they can do with those stuck pedals. And I need to pick up some cat food.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Apr 2019)

User84300 said:


> Hehe, no Doctor, you guessed wrong  Actually, I thought Servalan was kind of sexy....not as much as Cally though! Sigh, if only such kind and empathic women existed in todays world...
> 
> Was there not an episode of B7 that featured someone riding a bike? In some 'future' world? I might be mixing up my memories of classic British Sci Fi


Servalan was definitely a formative influence in my teenage years.
I don't remember an episode with a bike. I suppose I'll have to watch the box set again now


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Our church had its book sale and I bought a book or few. ..
> All right, an armload.



One can never have enough books. 

Last year I walked into the Forbidden Planet and came out with eleven books...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Apr 2019)

It is going to piss down tomorrow


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> So have just ordered another Charge Ladle.


I've just had an email to say the Charge Ladle saddle I ordered on Friday for my wife will be delivered Wednesday. Fingers crossed.

We went out on the bikes for 10km yesterday after I lowered her Selle Italia Donna saddle by 5mm. She still had the same amount of pain.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> It is going to piss down tomorrow



tomorrow's does look a tad damp, but I rode today so its not a problem, I'm at yoga tomorrow, the last one before the easter break.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Apr 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> Servalan was definitely a formative influence in my teenage years.
> ...


for those who don't know who Servalan is...





...she's the one on the right.


----------



## roadrash (1 Apr 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've just had an email to say the Charge Ladle saddle I ordered on Friday for my wife will be delivered Wednesday. Fingers crossed.
> 
> We went out on the bikes for 10km yesterday after I lowered her Selle Italia Donna saddle by 5mm. She still had the same amount of pain.





did you have to pay postage....I could have collected it in person and posted it to you quicker than that , winstanleys is only a mile away from my front door


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've just had an email to say the Charge Ladle saddle I ordered on Friday for my wife will be delivered Wednesday. Fingers crossed.
> 
> We went out on the bikes for 10km yesterday after I lowered her Selle Italia Donna saddle by 5mm. She still had the same amount of pain.



I bought mine off Amazon - it should arrive by the end of the week. The Charge Ladle suits my bottom admirably.

Sounds like the Selle Italia is the wrong shape. The Chartres I bought came with an SMP "droop snoot" jobby, and it hurt just sitting on the thing, never mind trying to ride on it...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> did you have to pay postage....I could have collected it in person and posted it to you quicker than that , winstanleys is only a mile away from my front door



Winstanley’s sent me an email saying they wouldn’t have any in until 13 June! So I cancelled my order and submitted a new order from an eBay Shop. Free postage too!



Reynard said:


> I bought mine off Amazon - it should arrive by the end of the week. The Charge Ladle suits my bottom admirably.
> 
> Sounds like the Selle Italia is the wrong shape. The Chartres I bought came with an SMP "droop snoot" jobby, and it hurt just sitting on the thing, never mind trying to ride on it...


I’m hoping the Ladle suits her better. I’ll be able to compare the two once I can put them side by side.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

Listening to Arsenal v Newcastle.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Listening to Arsenal v Newcastle.


Who sounds better?


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who sounds better?



Well, it's 1-0 to the Arsenal


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's 1-0 to the Arsenal


That Yorkshire game, not singing..


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

Wheeeeeeee! 2-0 Arsenal


----------



## slowmotion (1 Apr 2019)

I left the wooden perch for our wooden parrot somewhere in Battersea.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 460473
> I left the wooden perch for our wooden parrot somewhere in Battersea.


And the parrot?


----------



## slowmotion (1 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> And the parrot?


The parrot's on top of the screen of my laptop and is just fine. Actually, he's not very pleasant...a bit like Bertie Blunt's in Viz.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

Looks more like Fawkes from Harry Potter...


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2019)

Anyways,  time...


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> One can never have enough books.
> 
> Last year I walked into the Forbidden Planet and came out with eleven books...


I got an old book of "receipts"from Charleston, South Carolina. Including some shrimp dishes I had never even conceived of.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rT5fYMfEUc


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I got an old book of "receipts"from Charleston, South Carolina. Including some shrimp dishes I had never even conceived of.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rT5fYMfEUc




Neat...  Old cookbooks can be a history lesson unto themselves.

You don't often hear recipes being called "receipts" much - although I remember the Two Fat Ladies using it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2019)

No, I think it is peculiar to Charleston, as Charleston is quite a peculiar place.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, I think it is peculiar to Charleston, as Charleston is quite a peculiar place.


I think I had a Powermatic 66 table saw crated up and shipped to Ipswich from Charleston about thirty years ago. It seemed like a good idea at the time. I should have bought a Delta.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Apr 2019)

Its sounding like a strickly come dancing thread 

Rain forecast for today ... Not had any for a while.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Apr 2019)

I need to take some rubbish to the tip. The tip is closed on Tuesdays


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2019)

There is a certain red tint to the sky at the moment here .

Oh dear the cat has been to the look and oh boy it stinks and so the day starts


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2019)

I'm feeling yeuk ! Cold, shivering, headache and feeling  . That was yesterday!

I slept most of yesterday. Felt like I had been trampled on by a herd of cattle. Soaking wet in the night. I wonder what today will bring !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2019)

It's raining !


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2019)

@LeetleGreyCells winstanleys had at least one last weekend ,it was on display, probably the only one though


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I wonder what today will bring !


- hopefully not as bad as yesterday!


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Apr 2019)

Rain is forecast here on and off, glad I got my big ride in yesterday! Swimming after work for me...then parents go away for a week to Lisbon, so it's just myself and the dog - might finally be able to get some vocal recording in


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2019)

I feel a nap coming on .


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I feel a nap coming on .



Me too...but I am at work till 2:15...been up since 5


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2019)

I found the vase


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It's raining !


They promised snow!


----------



## postman (2 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I found the vase




Did it have a passport inside it.One went missing about four weeks ago.


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2019)

We've had hail.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> Did it have a passport inside it.One went missing about four weeks ago.



Sorry no 

It does now have tulips in.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I think I had a Powermatic 66 table saw crated up and shipped to Ipswich from Charleston about thirty years ago. It seemed like a good idea at the time. I should have bought a Delta.


I don't know, I had the Delta, when I worked in retail management and helped with remodels, and I was not impressed. Think I'd go Milwaukee or Ryobi if I had to do it again.(which i won't. I dislike woodworking, but admire those who do it.).


----------



## mybike (2 Apr 2019)

The joys of technology! Had to renew insurance, so called the number and was answered by what I assume you'd call AI. It misheard my date of birth  but was otherwise quite efficient. Then it connected me to a operator (yeah, I know, but I'm old). We were getting along fine when the phone suddenly decided the call had ended  but since she could still hear me and I could hear her we continued. Then, when she finished and the AI returned, the phone decided the call was still connected.  Could be they are taking over!

In other insurance related news, my DiL was hit by a lady coming out of a car park yesterday with her car turned upside down! Fortunately while shaken she was uninjured. Which does say something for the car.


----------



## mybike (2 Apr 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> so it's just myself and the dog - might finally be able to get some vocal recording in



We need some clarity here, you, the dog or you and the dog.


----------



## Lavender Rose (2 Apr 2019)

Haha! I am the only one doing voice recording.....hehe however, both the dog and I are off to the New Forest Monday to Wednesday next week for a little running holiday


----------



## mybike (2 Apr 2019)

The window cleaners have been, they commented that the weather couldn't make up its mind. The Sun is shining but there is a bitter wind. Earlier it was raining.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2019)

mybike said:


> The joys of technology! Had to renew insurance, so called the number and was answered by what I assume you'd call AI. It misheard my date of birth  but was otherwise quite efficient. Then it connected me to a operator (yeah, I know, but I'm old). We were getting along fine when the phone suddenly decided the call had ended  but since she could still hear me and I could hear her we continued. Then, when she finished and the AI returned, the phone decided the call was still connected.  Could be they are taking over!
> 
> In other insurance related news, my DiL was hit by a lady coming out of a car park yesterday with her car turned upside down! Fortunately while shaken she was uninjured. Which does say something for the car.


'Ang on, this woman exited the car park in an upside down car? Did this happen during the morning of 1 April?


----------



## postman (2 Apr 2019)

Back from Matalan with two very purple suitcases.We will see those on the baggage carousel,i was also treated to three short sleeved shirts for the holiday.I have also been in the garden or our spare bit of land,and dug three massive holes.Mrs Postman has ordered two fruit trees a third will be ordered later.It seems they are expensive.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> Back from Matalan with two very purple suitcases.We will see those on the baggage carousel,i was also treated to three short sleeved shirts for the holiday.I have also been in the garden or our spare bit of land,and dug three massive holes.Mrs Postman has ordered two fruit trees a third will be ordered later.It seems they are expensive.


You can buy fruit trees for £5 each from B&M.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2019)

It's been very  here today although the  is trying to put in an appearance.

Had a planned power cut in the morning so the overhead cables could be worked on. This is a holdover from a couple of weeks ago when it was too windy. As it was wet and mucky and I couldn't do anything, I toddled off into town, ran a few errands, picked up some more cat food (Wilkinsons are doing Felix AGAIL at £3 a box of 12) and had a quick squizz around Tesco. Picked up a job lot of cans of tomato paste on YS.

Now sitting here chilling out with a  and thinking about doing some bike fettling.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm feeling yeuk ! Cold, shivering, headache and feeling  . That was yesterday!
> 
> I slept most of yesterday. Felt like I had been trampled on by a herd of cattle. Soaking wet in the night. I wonder what today will bring !



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx 

Keep yourself warm, rested and hydrated.

P.S. Chamomile tea is good for keeping fevers at bay.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> You can buy fruit trees for £5 each from B&M.



Yeah. But you won't know what rootstock they've been grafted on to. Probably a standard most like as they're the cheapest, which means that you will quickly end up with a 30-something foot tree. Half standard and dwarfing rootstocks are more spendy.

Although AFAIK bramley apples are only available as a standard.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx
> 
> Keep yourself warm, rested and hydrated.
> 
> P.S. Chamomile tea is good for keeping fevers at bay.


Thanks. I might start to lose some weight . Feeling a bit better today I've stopped shivering. Had a couple of naps.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2019)

Off to do some bike fettling.

Then a snackette might be in order.


----------



## postman (2 Apr 2019)

I have found myself another job outside.Our guttering is fastened to battens along the side of the house.I have noticed it is rotten in one area.Luckily i have some wood in the garage that can replace it.unluckily i will have to go up a ladder to do it.Anyone got an old mattress i can have, incase i fall off.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> I have found myself another job outside.Our guttering is fastened to battens along the side of the house.I have noticed it is rotten in one area.Luckily i have some wood in the garage that can replace it.unluckily i will have to go up a ladder to do it.Anyone got an old mattress i can have, incase i fall off.


Can lend you a parachute.


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2019)

big bowl of lobbies and half a loaf , well nearly half a loaf , I am now officially stuffed


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> big bowl of lobbies and half a loaf , well nearly half a loaf , I am now officially stuffed


Only half a loaf!


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2019)

Im on a diet


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> big bowl of lobbies and half a loaf , well nearly half a loaf , I am now officially stuffed



What are lobbies?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2019)

My sandwich cutting knife isn't as sharp as I'd like.


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2019)

@Reynard , no matter how many people you ask ,almost every one of them will have their own idea of lobbys
..https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobby_(food)
..


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Reynard , no matter how many people you ask ,almost every one of them will have their own idea of lobbys
> ..https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lobby_(food)
> ..
> View attachment 460534



Ah, now I'm with you. Basically a meat, potato and vegetable stew. Which can also double as a pie filling.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> I have found myself another job outside.Our guttering is fastened to battens along the side of the house.I have noticed it is rotten in one area.Luckily i have some wood in the garage that can replace it.unluckily i will have to go up a ladder to do it.Anyone got an old mattress i can have, incase i fall off.


At times like that I find bungalows rather appealing. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2019)

The sky is getting awfully dark again. I suspect more  shall be arriving shortly...


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2019)

Help! From the word sesame can anyone think of a 5 letter word, seams and seems have already been used. I have been looking at this for too long I can't see it


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2019)

Mesas


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2019)

eases


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> eases



That is the one, thank you


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2019)

Right, it's chucking it down with rain again...


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Mesas





roadrash said:


> eases



I am playing wordscapes on my tablet, great fun. Some are obvious others not so.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, it's chucking it down with rain again...



We had rain this morning but cleared up by lunch. Been cold and windy though.


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2019)

I have wordscapes on my phone , it is both addictive and annoying


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My sandwich cutting knife isn't as sharp as I'd like.


Needle file and sharpen.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Apr 2019)

I've been up to the allotment and planted some shallots (red and white). A couple of weeks later than I wanted, but they are in now.


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Apr 2019)

A week since i embarked on repainting & re-carpeting my sitting room... and I'm still trying to cram all the stuff from it into my bedroom and kitchen (and various bins). This is one hell of a game of Tetris, and I haven't even dipped a brush into any paint* yet!

*I'm still trying to find the exact shade of blue i want.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2019)

Oh yeah... They emptied my blue wheelie bin this morning. (general recycling)


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Apr 2019)

I am going to start doing my plastic modelling kits again

I have been accumulating Tamiya kits galore from my recent trips to japan with the intention of doing them when I retire but I really have run out of things to occupy me at the weekend! 

I have run out of diy after last years complete house renovation

Just trying to decide the first kit


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I am going to start doing my plastic modelling kits again
> 
> I have been accumulating Tamiya kits galore from my recent trips to japan with the intention of doing them when I retire but I really have run out of things to occupy me at the weekend!
> 
> ...



What've you got knocking around?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> What've you got knocking around?


Well the top 3 to chose from are

1/32 spitfire - looks fantastic
1/48 Lancaster bomber

Or finally start the 1/350
Uss enterprise aircraft carrier, I
Built it once but bought it again to do it as a waterline kit with photo etch!

All 3 are big builds but there’s also a space shuttle model
Which would please my grandson and a few tank kits which I
Bought to create a diorama


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2019)

Space shuttle!


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well the top 3 to chose from are
> 
> 1/32 spitfire - looks fantastic
> 1/48 Lancaster bomber
> ...


Challenger, no questions.


Will you be drilling the gun barrels on the Lancaster?


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (2 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Challenger, no questions.
> 
> 
> Will you be drilling the gun barrels on the Lancaster?



That I don’t know yet !
It’s a great kit


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2019)

mybike said:


> The joys of technology! Had to renew insurance, so called the number and was answered by what I assume you'd call AI. It misheard my date of birth  but was otherwise quite efficient. Then it connected me to a operator (yeah, I know, but I'm old). We were getting along fine when the phone suddenly decided the call had ended  but since she could still hear me and I could hear her we continued. Then, when she finished and the AI returned, the phone decided the call was still connected.  Could be they are taking over!
> 
> In other insurance related news, my DiL was hit by a lady coming out of a car park yesterday with her car turned upside down! Fortunately while shaken she was uninjured. Which does say something for the car.



Glad she is ok.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> That I don’t know yet !
> It’s a great kit


"Dambusters" or standard?


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2019)

I've just switched energy suppliers. Scottish Power can go whistle - they put my payments up by £5 about 6 months ago and, as my contract was coming to an end, I input my meter readings at the end of March to get an idea of how much I'd used. The good news was that my account was £70 in credit, the bad news was they tried to add another £5 to my monthly payments. At least I'll get a decent refund from them shortly.

Hello Bulb Energy who only wanted an extra £3 on my current payments despite me adding a bit to this year's useage to account for the mild winter we've had (just in case...)


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

I'm trying to decide whether to get red panniers or blue ones...


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah, now I'm with you. Basically a meat, potato and vegetable stew. Which can also double as a pie filling.


Pasty, without pastry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to get red panniers or blue ones...


What color is the bicycle?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> Well the top 3 to chose from are
> 
> 1/32 spitfire - looks fantastic
> 1/48 Lancaster bomber
> ...


Pzkpfw III


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2019)

More good Mundane News - I've just won £25 on the Premium Bonds. I'm going to treat myself to a new pair of bib tights to replace the two pairs ruined in recent offs.

And my Post Office savings bond matures this month - part of the interest has already been spent on shiny new wheels


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> What color is the bicycle?



A combination of red, navy blue and brushed aluminium, with black bars, drivetrain, seatpost and saddle.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to get red panniers or blue ones...


Get both.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2019)

I'm with @classic33 on this - get one red & one blue and swap them round each day


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get both.



Hmm... Not sure I can justify four pannier bags. I could get one red one and one blue one I suppose, but wouldn't that look a wee bit odd?

They also come in black, grey and eye-watering yellow.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pzkpfw III


Motorised, with R/C?


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmm... Not sure I can justify four pannier bags. I could get one red one and one blue one I suppose, but wouldn't that look a wee bit odd?
> 
> They also come in black, grey and eye-watering yellow.


"Eye Watering Yellow", or Black.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmm... Not sure I can justify four pannier bags.* I could get one red one and one blue one I suppose, but wouldn't that look a wee bit odd*?
> 
> They also come in black, grey and eye-watering yellow.


Oh yes - but it messes with the purists' heads and that appeals to me


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> "Eye Watering Yellow", or Black.



Black is boring.  As for the other, do I really want to blind all the motorists and pedestrians who cross my path?


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Oh yes - but it messes with the purists' heads and that appeals to me





Sort of almost like the coloured tabs on Kickers shoes...


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Black is boring.  As for the other, do I really want to blind all the motorists and pedestrians who cross my path?


They'd not be able to say they hadn't seen you!

Black will go with most colours.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> They'd not be able to say they hadn't seen you!



Which they won't if I've dazzled them from half a mile away. That yellow is ridiculously bright.



> Black will go with most colours.



Yeah. And it won't show the dirt so much either...


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

Anyways, bed for me. Don't want to wake up wearing my keyboard. It's not a good look.

Nunnight one and all.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (3 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> "Dambusters" or standard?



I think it’s the dambuster but when I bought it they had 3 variants but I think that’s the one!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2019)

Trip to the bone bending person later


----------



## Lavender Rose (3 Apr 2019)

Parent's officially off to Lisbon this morning...dog is at home...usually only get 30 minutes for lunch but applied for half hour extra annual leave for the next 5 days so I can go home for lunchtime cuddles and poop breaks...

Not alot of swimming planned for the next few days, mainly dog walking and cycling up to my break away on Monday


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2019)

Only 2 more days until the CC MTB weekender. Out for a little right arm lifting practice after work.


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2019)

Will probably need a drink tonight. We have a restructuring meeting as our job descriptions are being changed. Means risk of redundancy, just for us doing the same job and more. With more, I hope there is less, as the basics let us down, usually with other staff not being one bit flexible.

Not quite sure its worth £100 or so a month pay rise. We're all considering wether to apply TBF. Will also ask about redundancy. Daft thing is there are 7 jobs for 5 of us. Two folk left recently, and one of the jobs is filled by a temporary appointment.

Might call their bluff as I've been there 12 years.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get both.


If they were fitted red on the left side and blue on right people could see if you were coming or going .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Will probably need a drink tonight. We have a restructuring meeting as our job descriptions are being changed. Means risk of redundancy, just for us doing the same job and more. With more, I hope there is less, as the basics let us down, usually with other staff not being one bit flexible.
> 
> Not quite sure its worth £100 or so a month pay rise. We're all considering wether to apply TBF. Will also ask about redundancy. Daft thing is there are 7 jobs for 5 of us. Two folk left recently, and one of the jobs is filled by a temporary appointment.
> 
> Might call their bluff as I've been there 12 years.


Good luck !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2019)

Just come back from the doctors to have a PSA blood test . Discovered that they don't do ear syringing anymore. You can now get it done elsewhere for £35 per ear ! 
Whilst in the waiting room I spotted a Billy Connolly look alike .


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Just come back from the doctors to have a PSA blood test . Discovered that they don't do ear syringing anymore. You can now get it done elsewhere for £35 per ear !
> Whilst in the waiting room I spotted a Billy Connolly look alike .



Should have had mine done at the hospital yesterday, but after waiting 2 hours for a 5 min appointment, then being told come back in 18 months, thought sod it when I saw another hours queue for blood letting. I might get it done at the docs some time (tested every year).


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2019)

Unexpected cold shower, this morning.
I was weeding the patch under the bird feeder, where random uneaten seeds had germinated, and I bumped into the upstand and poured half of the contents of the water dish over my head and down my back....


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Apr 2019)

In the wee small hours my dogs made enough noise to wake the dead . Barking and having a happy time protesting about some unseen threat outside !!
Woke me up at stupid o'clock ...couldn't sleep for the racket. Now the dogs are fast asleep and l am knackered ....


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Unexpected cold shower, this morning.
> I was weeding the patch under the bird feeder, where random uneaten seeds had germinated, and I bumped into the upstand and poured half of the contents of the water dish over my head and down my back....


Did the weather man predict cold showers ?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Did the weather man predict cold showers ?


Strangley, no!


----------



## Speicher (3 Apr 2019)

Hundre D'Acre Wood now has a new wooter.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2019)

Speicher said:


> Hundre D'Acre Wood now has a new wooter.


Going by the name "Twit..."?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmm... Not sure I can justify four pannier bags. I could get one red one and one blue one I suppose, but wouldn't that look a wee bit odd?
> 
> They also come in black, grey and eye-watering yellow.


Black goes with everything, although I also have khaki, and bright blue, which goes on the Corso, because of the period style and attachment, made for a Pletscher.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Motorised, with R/C?


I think it only appropriate.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

Right  here this morning, but it was dry, so I went for a 

My poor bottom. I have three spare saddles, none of which suit me. I've fitted the least worst to the bike, but owwwwwwwwww!!! Fortunately my new Charge Ladle arrived five minutes after I got back, and I'll be fitting it to the bike after lunch.

And we all know what new tweaks on the bike mean.

Another


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> If they were fitted red on the left side and blue on right people could see if you were coming or going .



Mmmmm yeah, port & starboard, that kind of thing... 

Kind of tempting actually...


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2019)

Port red, starboard green. I had reflectors on my panniers like that. I think I shall get some more.
I need a boat, I think.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2019)

I have been outside changing the air filter on my wife's car. Schrodie thought he would help by sliding down the windscreen and under the bonnet !


----------



## Speicher (3 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Going by the name "Twit..."?





What are you trying to say?


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have been outside changing the air filter on my wife's car. Schrodie thought he would help by sliding down the windscreen and under the bonnet !





Yes, I get "helped" like that too. In this case, it's usually Lexi who's the supervisor. She loves supervising.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

Saddle fitted and more or less set up. Will go for a bimble later to fine tune.

That was impressive service from the seller as I only ordered it Monday lunchtime.

Looks smart on the bike too.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2019)

Feels better already


----------



## derrick (3 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right  here this morning, but it was dry, so I went for a
> 
> My poor bottom. I have three spare saddles, none of which suit me. I've fitted the least worst to the bike, but owwwwwwwwww!!! Fortunately my new Charge Ladle arrived five minutes after I got back, and I'll be fitting it to the bike after lunch.
> 
> ...


So you now have 4 spare saddles.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2019)

Speicher said:


> What are you trying to say?


Hazarding a guess at the name.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> So you now have 4 spare saddles.



Nope, just the three spares 

Each Wiggins now has a Charge Ladle fitted.

Then I have the original Wiggins saddle that came with the Rouen roadie (ouch, my poor bottom), the no-name saddle that used to be on my old MTB (also ouch, my poor bottom), and the Selle SMP TRK saddle that came with the Chartres hybrid (I really don't want to be sitting on that kind of ouch).

The Selle SMP will be hitting the CC classifieds at some point.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

Sausages, mash, onion gravy and baked beans. The world is a good place right now.


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2019)

gravy AND beans


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> gravy AND beans


Broad?


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> gravy AND beans



Yes? Is there a problem?



classic33 said:


> Broad?



Baked.


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2019)

Is there a problem,.... im pretty sure baked beans and gravy is illegal


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> Is there a problem,.... im pretty sure baked beans and gravy is illegal


Boston Baked Beans.


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2019)

now that's just plain wrong, when I become king , it will be outlawed


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> Is there a problem,.... im pretty sure baked beans and gravy is illegal



The "two liquids on one plate" rule?


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> The "two liquids on one plate" rule?


Two liquids! You liquidise baked beans?


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2019)

That's the rule


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> That's the rule


Liquidise baked beans is the rule?


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2019)

nah the two liquids thing


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

I don't care. It was delicious.

Gonna have a slice of cake in a bit. And a  of course.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yes? Is there a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Baked.


Wind !


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Wind !



Auxiliary power unit.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2019)

Well hardest frost of the year outside this morning here . 

And it's brown and green bin day


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2019)

Certainly was rather FROSTY this morning. In work since 7. Supposed to be looking at a bike for my wife tonight, but she's not well and like a bear with a sore booty - so I better not mention it - will have to re-schedule for early next week.


----------



## Lavender Rose (4 Apr 2019)

The dog slept with me last night! Had lots of chores to do before work this morning (woke up at 5, got out of bed at 5:15!) definitely shouldn't have snoozed for 15 minutes! Rushed to get to work! Should be an easy-ish day...hour for lunch to go home and see dog then back to work and back home later for a big dog walk over the park and relaxing evening making my own pizza and watching The Bay from yesterday


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2019)

Well yesterday's 'restructuring' meeting didn't go anything like as well as our line manager was expecting. There are 4 people for 7 jobs, 5 of which are at a 'higher grade' - worth about £100 a month - so not really better.

Our jobs are being 'dis-established'. So we've got to apply or not have a job. Two of my colleagues are likely to just apply for their current role, and not a higher grade. Me and another colleague HAVE to apply for a higher job. You know what, it's still the same job, but as I've been here a very long time, I did explain that it will be very difficult to drop jobs that aren't on this 'yet unseen' job description, especially due to 'others' not doing their job. I also asked, what if we felt we would be 'unable' to do the new role. My line manager looked somewhat taken back, and HR just butted in saying 'oh we'd discuss that at consultation'.

It's actually spurred me and the other colleague (who is on a temp contract) to look for new jobs. Just applied for two jobs this morning, exactly what I do now, but £10k-£20k higher. The grass is greener ! 

They are going to have no-body - what fools.


----------



## gbb (4 Apr 2019)

Started my pack up at work already. A wrap with lettuce, cucumber, a little ham, gherkins,thousand island dressing and sliced boiled egg


----------



## Lavender Rose (4 Apr 2019)

gbb said:


> Started my pack up at work already. A wrap with lettuce, cucumber, a little ham, gherkins,thousand island dressing and sliced boiled egg



Sounds amazing bar the gherkins haha! I have porridge...sounds gross but I add other things in to make it jazzy


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Apr 2019)

Lovely frosty start, lost 4lbs since I decided to de_fat about 2 weeks ago.
Gave up belvita biscuits . Load of tosh advertisements from a fat actor..

Another boring week at work, nothing doing, i hate it when everything works and the gardens are ok.. This is when I miss being my own boss.. I could go for a few hrs biking .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2019)

I'n it wet ? Well , it is here!

In other news , I have been out to collect a parcel from the Post Office. It was a replacement that I decided I needed to replace the one that a useless postage service lost ! 
It was undamaged and all intact when I opened it up. I am very pleased with it!  It is now sitting in our display cabinet . Vroom vroom !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Well yesterday's 'restructuring' meeting didn't go anything like as well as our line manager was expecting. There are 4 people for 7 jobs, 5 of which are at a 'higher grade' - worth about £100 a month - so not really better.
> 
> Our jobs are being 'dis-established'. So we've got to apply or not have a job. Two of my colleagues are likely to just apply for their current role, and not a higher grade. Me and another colleague HAVE to apply for a higher job. You know what, it's still the same job, but as I've been here a very long time, I did explain that it will be very difficult to drop jobs that aren't on this 'yet unseen' job description, especially due to 'others' not doing their job. I also asked, what if we felt we would be 'unable' to do the new role. My line manager looked somewhat taken back, and HR just butted in saying 'oh we'd discuss that at consultation'.
> 
> ...


It's a shame the top nobs don't have to go through the same process !


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It's a shame the top nobs don't have to go through the same process !



Yup. Already had a call from an Agency this am....


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2019)

The MTB for my wife will be collected tomorrow am, before I scoot off to Wales for the big Cycle Chat MTB weekender !


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Apr 2019)

Didn't hear about that one? I happen to have the MTB with me in Anglesey this weekend, anywhere near @fossyant?


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Didn't hear about that one? I happen to have the MTB with me in Anglesey this weekend, anywhere near @fossyant?



https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cc-mtb-weekender-north-wales-6-7th-april-2019.242449/

Here 

7 of us staying at my caravan Friday and Saturday. Off to Llandegla for around 11am on Saturday, then Gwydyr forest about the same time Sunday. Someone might have mentioned beers !


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> The MTB for my wife will be collected tomorrow am, before I scoot off to Wales for the big Cycle Chat MTB weekender !




Seriously jealous, have a great weekend.
I love Wales on the mtb


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Apr 2019)

@Charlotte Alice Button
The bike show was ok I spose. 
£20 to look a some bikes, lots of brands not there.
Didn't have hardly any fs short travel xc bikes. 
Stayed at the show for an hr

Day in London excellent


----------



## Lavender Rose (4 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> @Charlotte Alice Button
> The bike show was ok I spose.
> £20 to look a some bikes, lots of brands not there.
> Didn't have hardly any fs short travel xc bikes.
> ...



Yeah I thought that as well....I was so pleased to see the Specialized Venge Pro there! I was surprised as I thought there would be more ladies clothing as well, especially with more women now taking part in multisport


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2019)




----------



## Lavender Rose (4 Apr 2019)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 460742


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2019)

Got the mower started and cut the grass.

Dry here, but oh so 

Off to have a bite of lunch. I have a hungry.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2019)

Sent off five applications to local organisations with vacancies so I now can come on CC for a couple of minutes without feeling guilty.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sent off five applications to local organisations with vacancies so I now can come on CC for a couple of minutes without feeling guilty.



Although on the other hand, if I leave a bit early, I could get a longer ride in...

...especially as the forecast very light rain isn't until later...


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2019)

A rather fine lunch of a crusty roll, half with old amsterdam cheese, half with liver sausage. Some mixed olives on the side, plus some grapes, a tangerine and two


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2019)

Someone has broken the big scratchpost in the hallway. It's just snapped off at the base where the bolt goes into the plastic fixture.

It's mendable though. I'm sure I have a piece of wood that I can wedge inside the tube and then bolt that to the base.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2019)

Off to go yellow stickering...


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> @Charlotte Alice Button
> The bike show was ok I spose.
> £20 to look a some bikes, lots of brands not there.
> Didn't have hardly any fs short travel xc bikes.
> ...



I would quite happily take £20 off you to look at some bikes , ok mine won't be all shiny and blingy


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> *Someone has broken the big scratchpost in the hallway. *It's just snapped off at the base where the bolt goes into the plastic fixture.
> 
> It's mendable though. I'm sure I have a piece of wood that I can wedge inside the tube and then bolt that to the base.


Wotthadothafir


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Although on the other hand, if I leave a bit early, I could get a longer ride in...
> 
> ...especially as the forecast very light rain isn't until later...



I went on a ride, and did the 20k one I was planning.

Wil report further when I find a muscle that isn't hurting.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I went on a ride, and did the 20k one I was planning.
> *
> Wil report further when I find a muscle that isn't hurting.*


Flexor Halucis on the right foot.


----------



## Cavalol (4 Apr 2019)

Just officially booked and paid for the Montgomery Canal Triathlon. This will be our (three of us) third year, if it's even only half the fun of the last two times, it'll be a great laugh.

Best get some more walking practise in then!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Flexor Halucis on the right foot.



Um... no. That hurts.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Flexor Halucis on the right foot.



Is that mine or the mythical one you keep threatening to send me?


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Um... no. That hurts.


Abductor Digiti Minimi?


Andy in Germany said:


> Is that mine or the mythical one you keep threatening to send me?


You sound worried.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You sound worried.



Just trying to be sure.



classic33 said:


> Abductor Digiti Minimi?



Um... nope. Hurts.

I will now take my muscles off to sleep.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just trying to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave them behind to get to sleep on their own. That'll teach them.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2019)

An up-and-down night yellow stickering in Tesco - pickings were slim in chilled goods and fruit & veg. Bakery, damaged goods bin and deli counter turned up trumps though.

I am now in possession of enough HCB to feed all the mundaners several times over, picked up six 100g bars of 70% dark chocolate for 15p a bar because they were short-dated and best buy of the night, £25-worth of olives and antipasti for £2.

I also figured out why the Green & Black dark chocolate with ginger was on clearance last week - they've changed the size of the bars. They are now 90g as opposed to 100g. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr @ shrinkflation...  At least I managed to stock up on the bigger bars.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> An up-and-down night yellow stickering in Tesco - pickings were slim in chilled goods and fruit & veg. Bakery, damaged goods bin and deli counter turned up trumps though.
> 
> I am now in possession of enough HCB to feed all the mundaners several times over, picked up six 100g bars of 70% dark chocolate for 15p a bar because they were short-dated and best buy of the night, £25-worth of olives and antipasti for £2.
> *
> I also figured out why the Green & Black dark chocolate with ginger was on clearance last week - they've changed the size of the bars. They are now 90g as opposed to 100g. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr @ shrinkflation...*  At least I managed to stock up on the bigger bars.


So you'll eat less of it, for the same price.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> So you'll eat less of it, for the same price.



Yeah... Instead of shrinking the bar by 10%, couldn't they just have put 20p on the price? Gah.

At least it's not as bad as what they did to the Toblerones a while back.

Also, the doughnuts have gone up 14p on a bag.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Boston Baked Beans.
> View attachment 460680


And fried cod. With brown bread, baked in a coffee can.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> That's the rule


But what about honey on fried chicken, with beans on the side?


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> But what about honey on fried chicken, with beans on the side?


You'll upset his "highness".


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I would quite happily take £20 off you to look at some bikes , ok mine won't be all shiny and blingy


But quite unique, from what I've seen.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> An up-and-down night yellow stickering in Tesco - pickings were slim in chilled goods and fruit & veg. Bakery, damaged goods bin and deli counter turned up trumps though.
> 
> I am now in possession of enough HCB to feed all the mundaners several times over, picked up six 100g bars of 70% dark chocolate for 15p a bar because they were short-dated and best buy of the night, £25-worth of olives and antipasti for £2.
> 
> I also figured out why the Green & Black dark chocolate with ginger was on clearance last week - they've changed the size of the bars. They are now 90g as opposed to 100g. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr @ shrinkflation...  At least I managed to stock up on the bigger bars.


One doesn't do yellow stickers at Waitrose....does it mean scallops are not hand-dived?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> An up-and-down night yellow stickering in Tesco - pickings were slim in chilled goods and fruit & veg. Bakery, damaged goods bin and deli counter turned up trumps though.
> 
> I am now in possession of enough HCB to feed all the mundaners several times over, picked up six 100g bars of 70% dark chocolate for 15p a bar because they were short-dated and best buy of the night, £25-worth of olives and antipasti for £2.
> 
> I also figured out why the Green & Black dark chocolate with ginger was on clearance last week - they've changed the size of the bars. They are now 90g as opposed to 100g. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr @ shrinkflation...  At least I managed to stock up on the bigger bars.


With sort of austerity, next thing, they'll be introducing rationing. Or the sword dance.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> One doesn't do yellow stickers at Waitrose....does it mean scallops are not hand-dived?


You need to look a bit harder


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> With sort of austerity, next thing, they'll be introducing rationing. Or the sword dance.


The Sword Dance at Yellow Sticker time could be interesting.

Subsitute French Loaves!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e2R0PiwnPRA


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You need to look a bit harder
> View attachment 460850


Hope its wild Alaskan?


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Hope its wild Alaskan?


Non too happy at being caught.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> With sort of austerity, next thing, they'll be introducing rationing. Or the sword dance.



I'll take the sword dance at Yellow Sticker time. Quite happily. 

Used to fence, you see. All three weapons. To a pretty decent standard - used to do A-grade competitions at sabre.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> One doesn't do yellow stickers at Waitrose....does it mean scallops are not hand-dived?





Local Waitrose used to be really good for YS stuff when they shut at 6 pm. You could go there around half four and come out with a trolley full for not a lot, everything marked down to 10p, 20p, that sort of thing. Since they extended their opening hours, there's never been anything worthwhile to be had, so I generally don't bother.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'll take the sword dance at Yellow Sticker time. Quite happily.
> 
> Used to fence, you see. All three weapons. To a pretty decent standard - used to do A-grade competitions at sabre.


They'll set the alarms off, when you go in though.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> They'll set the alarms off, when you go in though.



No need to take my own - they sell brooms and mops in store


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Local Waitrose used to be really good for YS stuff when they shut at 6 pm. You could go there around half four and come out with a trolley full for not a lot, everything marked down to 10p, 20p, that sort of thing. Since they extended their opening hours, there's never been anything worthwhile to be had, so I generally don't bother.


I am still taking high tea at 6pm..can they organise deliveries after stumps?


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I am still taking high tea at 6pm..can they organise deliveries after stumps?



Well, maybe I could, considering I only tend to sup after 8pm.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

Anyways, hot bath and then bed for me, it's been a long day.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, hot bath and then bed for me, it's been a long day.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Nighty night


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nighty night


Sithi


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sithi


I am still up watching the Doors...no work tomorrow yay


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> No need to take my own - they sell brooms and mops in store



"Sirrah, I challenge you to a duel. Choose your besom."


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2019)

What a glorious start to the day 
Big question is do i son't i ?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2019)

Raining here! Outlook for later. More rain !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2019)

Schrodie was in a right mood this morning. After greeting me with cuddles he bit me !  He then proceeded to climb on the tops of furniture to see what he could knock onto the floor .


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Apr 2019)

Nice morning here, cold wind but I cycled anyway e-bikes rock in the wind. 
I've just fitted fast tyres, so it took a whole 3 mins less to do my 7 miles.

Less grip but there new and have 45psi instead of 25.. Now that was mundane


----------



## Lavender Rose (5 Apr 2019)

Got up at 5am....was out jogging with the dog around the block by 5:20.....got home at 5:30...showered, changed, sorted lunch for when I come back around 11:15....should be home after by 2:45 latest...taking him out for a run this afternoon (hopefully should wear him out sufficiently!) then I get a swim tonight


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I am still up watching the Doors...no work tomorrow yay


And today?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2019)

I've just had some marmalade on toast !


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've just had some marmalade on toast !


Thin cut, thick cut, no shred?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2019)

Just finished working with one of the clients here, a youngish lad who the schools say has "learning difficulties" and is trying to finish high school. I've been teaching him to work on the lighting desk.

Learning difficulties my bottom. He's learning it faster then I did...


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Apr 2019)

I saw a Buddhist monk outside Glasgow Queen Street Station on Tuesday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> I saw a Buddhist monk outside Glasgow Queen Street Station on Tuesday.



On a _Tuesday_?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2019)

This is what I went to collect from the Post Office yesterday. It was in a box, but I have since taken it out.
It is an A Model / Quartzo 1/18th scale model, I'm not rich enough to buy an Exoto one which are more detailed.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> On a _Tuesday_?


Aye...searching for Satori on Sauchiehall Street nae doubt.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> I saw a Buddhist monk outside Glasgow Queen Street Station on Tuesday.


That seems more than mundane, but I usually just see pastors, priests, imams, and the occasional saddhu.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Aye...searching for Satori on Sauchiehall Street nae doubt.


Or the wee subway.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thin cut, thick cut, no shred?


Lemon, home made with thick blobs !


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> And today?


Nice lie in and a sausage butty....bliss!
4 bikes and attendant family off to the wilds of Anglesey tomorrow..the small issue of roof rack fitting stands in my way!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2019)

Post moved over to 'Personal Matters'


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

Record any meeting that takes place.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nice lie in and a sausage butty....bliss!
> 4 bikes and attendant family off to the wilds of Anglesey tomorrow..the small issue of roof rack fitting stands in my way!


Bikes have roofs!!


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Trip to the bone bending person later



The physio. I went two weeks ago as my knee kept giving way and with a big click. No pain but it made me exclaim each time at the shock of suddenly losing support. Physio found slight settling but was surprised I had no pain while he bent me about. It's been fine for the last few days until last night. Very tender and deep ache and pain.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Or the wee subway.


They sell wee in Subway now, 



Spoiler



Mind you the coffee is weak as pi55


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Apr 2019)

On Facebook I have started getting pop ups for stuff for over 50's, I am not there quite yet


----------



## mybike (5 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 'Ang on, this woman exited the car park in an upside down car? Did this happen during the morning of 1 April?



My DiL ended up upside down.



Katherine said:


> Glad she is ok.



She was saying she felt rather nervous driving now. My son commented that all the doors still opened, impressive. They're out looking for a new one now,


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> The physio. I went two weeks ago as my knee kept giving way and with a big click. No pain but it made me exclaim each time at the shock of suddenly losing support. Physio found slight settling but was surprised I had no pain while he bent me about. It's been fine for the last few days until last night. Very tender and deep ache and pain.



Yes the osteopath for me gave me a good check on my spine and thinks it's a bit stiff , so some gentle pressing and prodding which i didn't get any extra pain from .
He did a couple of upper body squashes and got 1 loud click , got to go back next week for another session 
Feels better already but still not 100% so fingers crossed


----------



## mybike (5 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh yeah... They emptied my blue wheelie bin this morning. (general recycling)


 
I brought my neighbour's & my garden bin down from the road, then threw the ball for the dog for a while until he got tired.

Planned to bring the recycling bins in as well but my neighbour beat me to it.

So back to hard drive cloning.



biggs682 said:


> Well hardest frost of the year outside this morning here .
> 
> And it's brown and green bin day



No frost today and it was silver and brown.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> This is what I went to collect from the Post Office yesterday. It was in a box, but I have since taken it out.
> It is an A Classic/ Quartzo 1/18th scale model, I'm not rich enough to buy an Exoto one which are more detailed.
> View attachment 460889




I used to spend hrs drawing cars like that, beautiful things Raw racing machines


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Apr 2019)

raleighnut said:


> They sell wee in Subway now,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




An improvement on shyte then


----------



## mybike (5 Apr 2019)

kevin_cambs_uk said:


> I am going to start doing my plastic modelling kits again
> 
> I have been accumulating Tamiya kits galore from my recent trips to japan with the intention of doing them when I retire but I really have run out of things to occupy me at the weekend!
> 
> ...



Do it now, you won't have time when you retire.

I'd choose the bomber BTW.


----------



## mybike (5 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to get red panniers or blue ones...



Red


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2019)

Off to Sunny Wales shortly. Beer and bikes.


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2019)

May have acquired N+1 for my wife. Thanks @Polocini Cleaned up lovely. Will bleed the brakes and the dropper when back from Wales




ales.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2019)

What happened on Bargain Hunt ? I kept nodding off and woke up when I heard postman at the door.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> May have acquired N+1 for my wife. Thanks @Polocini Cleaned up lovely. Will bleed the brakes and the dropper when back from Wales
> View attachment 460906
> ales.




Bargain, nice ride too


----------



## mybike (5 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> One doesn't do yellow stickers at Waitrose....does it mean scallops are not hand-dived?



I do.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

Busy morning doing loads of random little bits that wanted doing. But I did manage to squeeze in some bike fettling time - I'm confident enough on the Chartres to ditch the flat pedals, so fitted my single-sided SPDs.

Had a very fine lunch of sourdough bread, ham, cheese, anchovies and olives, followed by half an avocado and two tangerines. And two  of course.

Have to go into town later to pick up something from the post office, so may as well kill two birds with one stone and take the Chartres so I can see how the fettling to the gears has changed things. I won't say improved, because I just don't know yet.  I'll probably need to raise the saddle a touch as well.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> "Sirrah, I challenge you to a duel. Choose your besom."



En garde!

Du pret!

Allez!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> En garde!
> 
> Du pret!
> 
> Allez!



Splat.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Apr 2019)

Quick trip into Felixstowe this morning for food & drink for tomorrow at Brands Hatch (BTCC qualifying) then home just in time for the online booking for a couple of gigs to open - Jesca Hoop in Cambridge and Mattiel in Norwich with a bonus find of The Comet is Coming also on sale.


----------



## mybike (5 Apr 2019)

mybike said:


> So back to hard drive cloning.



Hard drive cloned & now booting properly


----------



## gavgav (5 Apr 2019)

Week off work to look forward to........and I’m coming down with ruddy Man Flu again. Why is it ALWAYS when I’m off work?!


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2019)

raleighnut said:


> They sell wee in Subway now,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't know, don't go in there since the veggies be got to be less fresh. I go to Firehouse instead.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Splat.



I'd have thought *THWACK* would've been more appropriate 

Funnily enough, back in the mid / late 90s when IRC was a big thing for us studenty types, I used to be a regular in an F1 chatroom, and used to announce myself as follows:

*SPLAT*
Reynard drops in


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Quick trip into Felixstowe this morning for food & drink for tomorrow at Brands Hatch (BTCC qualifying) then home just in time for the online booking for a couple of gigs to open - Jesca Hoop in Cambridge and Mattiel in Norwich with a bonus find of The Comet is Coming also on sale.



Who're you rooting for in the BTCC this year?

I'm a Dan Cammish kinda gal...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'd have thought *THWACK* would've been more appropriate



I was thinking in terms of a damp mop hitting an opponent.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was thinking in terms of a damp mop hitting an opponent.



Why would I go for the mop end, when using the handle is much more effective...


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Why would I go for the mop end, when using the handle is much more effective...


Usually the clean end though.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Usually the clean end though.



If I'm using a new one, it doesn't matter as the whole thing is clean...


----------



## raleighnut (5 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Why would I go for the mop end, when using the handle is much more effective...


I find a shovel much more effective.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I find a shovel much more effective.



Sure... But I don't think Tesco has shovels in store. Wilkinsons does, though...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Why would I go for the mop end, when using the handle is much more effective...



Weight. You can get quite a swing with a damp mop. And the comedy effect is greater on impact.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Weight. You can get quite a swing with a damp mop. And the comedy effect is greater on impact.



Yebbut a good lunge with the handle end right to someone's sternum will definitely put them out of action...


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yebbut a good lunge with the handle end right to someone's sternum will definitely put them out of action...


Yellow stickering reaches new lows.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Yellow stickering reaches new lows.


Jeez have you seen the 'elbow action' at some shops


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Jeez have you seen the 'elbow action' at some shops


Used to put the bargains out. Somethings have to be seen to be believed.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Yellow stickering reaches new lows.



Well, it's *effective*

That or an elbow to the 'nads... Everyone else is taller than me.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

And having been dumped on the seat of my pants more than once, tit-for-tat has its appeal...


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's *effective*
> 
> That or an elbow to the 'nads... Everyone else is taller than me.


New lows reached?


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> New lows reached?


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

Right, time for a  and a slice of tarte au chocolat


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2019)

Went to Portillos for drive thru, best chicken sandwich (and chocolate cake) in the greater greater Chicagoland area. (I'm about 125 miles from downtown).


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Went to Portillos for drive thru, best chicken sandwich (and chocolate cake) in the greater greater Chicagoland area. (I'm about 125 miles from downtown).



Sounds good. Well, anything involving chocolate cake is usually good... 

Home made three-cheese mac & cheese here chez Casa Reynard tonight - extra mature cheddar, gorgonzola and parmesan.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

Plan required?


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Plan required?
> View attachment 461000



From that, I take it you wouldn't say no to a portion of my mac & cheese? 

And I'm sure I recognise that graphic... Scrapheap Challenge, Grand Final, Cat-a-lysts vs The Barley Pickers...


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> From that, I take it you wouldn't say no to a portion of my mac & cheese?
> 
> And I'm sure I recognise that graphic... Scrapheap Challenge, Grand Final, Cat-a-lysts vs The Barley Pickers...


_"Propper Job"_


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"Propper Job"_





So I was right LOL! I still have that on tape somewhere...


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

Right... Off to the Land of Nod via Wooden Stairs, Hot Bath and Kitty Cuddles.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Apr 2019)

I've never been in a position to visit The Dorchester. Will my boycott be noticed? It's a worry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2019)

I haven't either, although I've had tea in a hotel before. Some large 'Murrican cities , you are spoiled for choice of good hotels, others, hard to find a place worth staying in.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2019)

Cock a doodle doo ... Morning all


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2019)

Good morning. Trying to persuade Beautiful Daughter to come on a bike ride with me.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> So I was right LOL! I still have that on tape somewhere...


It was amazing how they managed to find just what they were looking for in amongst that scrap !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2019)

Morning. A lovely bright sunny start to the day. Well, not here it isn't !


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. A lovely bright sunny start to the day. Well, not here it isn't !



nor here


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Apr 2019)

Ok in Peterborium.. 
The good lady is in Grand National mode. .I'm thinking she will back them all. She dont like losing


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2019)

Alive. Hangovers for a few of us. Bikes locked up. Breakfast shortly


----------



## postman (6 Apr 2019)

Sunny here,not sure what the temperature is.But i am going out on the bike for a tootle and to try a new cycling app on the phone.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. A lovely bright sunny start to the day. Well, not here it isn't !





dave r said:


> nor here



Not here either very grey.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. A lovely bright sunny start to the day. Well, not here it isn't !



We haven't got it, if you're wondering.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2019)

I'm feeling shattered! I've only walked to the kitchen and back which is 20 feet away! 

This bug seems to go on and on !


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm feeling shattered! I've only walked to the kitchen and back which is 20 feet away!
> 
> This bug seems to go on and on !



I know that one. It took me a month to feel vaguely normal after the other symptoms had gone away. Take your time.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We haven't got it, if you're wondering.


Sunny here since just after 0800 hours.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sunny here since just after 0800 hours.



As I read that post, suddenly sunshine.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Apr 2019)




----------



## Katherine (6 Apr 2019)

This beautiful sunny morning I went for a tiny (1.4 miles) run, down to the middle part of the park run in the woods just to watch, but someone I knew who was running stopped to tell me something, so I said I'd run with him!! I managed to keep going for a little while then I turned left for home where the route leaves the woods and rejoins the loopline, whilst the park runners turned right back down to Monton.

I went for a longer bike ride yesterday. All I had time for after wiping down and relubing the chain was a phoncall to my mum to _try _and sort out why she can't get back onto her wifi, shower, cook a meal and then just make it to the club social night. So, now I have a lot of catching up to do on here....


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> As I read that post, suddenly sunshine.


You'll have to return it. That was meant for elsewhere.

No refunds either.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2019)

Foggy, but nice here. Sun is trying to break through.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Apr 2019)

Lovely and sunny but the wind is strong and cold.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2019)

It is now sunny here.
I have been napping a bit . Don't plan to do much .


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Apr 2019)

We picked up some bulbs from ALDI to plant next week but it looks like we are on for a fair bit of rain Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

Grey, cool and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Did go for a quick  this morning to run a couple of errands.

Had a rather fine lunch; ham & mustard sandwich, a selection of olives, a pear, some grapes and two 

Now sat here watching the coverage from Aintree.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It was amazing how they managed to find just what they were looking for in amongst that scrap !



I do know that the scrap yards were "seeded" with stuff that was wanted for a particular challenge.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Apr 2019)

Homage-4 letter word that starts with M, not mega.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2019)

Balloon flight cancelled due to excessive wind speed .


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Homage-4 letter word that starts with M, not mega.



What are the rules and name of the game.
Are we just looking for a4 letter word out of that 6 letter word.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Apr 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> What are the rules and name of the game.
> Are we just looking for a4 letter word out of that 6 letter word.



A four letter word made up from those letters.
Wordscapes, it is on my tablet and great fun but annoying when you cannot find the word.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> A four letter word made up from those letters.
> Wordscapes, it is on my tablet and great fun but annoying when you cannot find the word.



I'll have a look at that .


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> A four letter word made up from those letters.
> Wordscapes, it is on my tablet and great fun but annoying when you cannot find the word.



Definitly starts with M?


----------



## 13 rider (6 Apr 2019)

Mage ?


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Apr 2019)

The energy saving (CFL) light bulb from IKEA that has been illuminating our landing gave up the ghost last night after just 14 years service.
It had been taking an increasingly long time to warm up for a good while and didn't get as bright as it used to, but I'm still sad to see it go.
Fortunately it was part of a two-pack of bulbs, so I had a spare and fitted it's twin. 
It seems quite bright by comparison, but let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Balloon flight cancelled due to excessive wind speed .



Bummer...


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Apr 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Definitly starts with M?



Yes


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> Mage ?



Thank you


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Homage-4 letter word that starts with M, not mega.



Mage


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Apr 2019)

Grey with cold wind here. Got a morning ride in and ordered some blue bar tape. Wife doing long club run (running) tomorrow so I will be around in case she needs picking up.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Thank you


Your welcome 



YukonBoy said:


> Mage


Beat you to it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> Your welcome
> 
> 
> Beat you to it



You did indeed conjure it up quicker than I


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Yes



Ha ha, I've been playing it for half an hour. Some stump you but when you get them it's a groan moment of 'how did i miss that?'


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Apr 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Ha ha, I've been playing it for half an hour. Some stump you but when you get them it's a groan moment of 'how did i miss that?'



To be honest I have never come across a lot of the words that are accepted, I just think I am making them up and feel rather surprised when they are accepted.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2019)

Just got back from a 30k 200m ride...

...and was presented with a shopping list.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

Watching the FA Cup semi-final.

Didn't realise the BBC was streaming world touring cars on the i-player, so watched race 1 earlier.

BTCC kicks off again tomorrow


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Watching the FA Cup semi-final.
> 
> Didn't realise the BBC was streaming world touring cars on the i-player, so watched race 1 earlier.
> 
> BTCC kicks off again tomorrow



Forgot.. Thanks


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Forgot.. Thanks



Which one?


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got back from a 30k 200m ride...
> 
> ...and was presented with a shopping list.



Botheration...


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Apr 2019)

Amazing tea, brisket in the slow cooker with mushrooms and carrots. 
Took the beef out and rested it for half hour while the jackets cooked in the halogen.. 

Omg fabulous tea, the briskit was just melt in your mouth.. Stuffed


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Watching the FA Cup semi-final.
> 
> Didn't realise the BBC was streaming world touring cars on the i-player, so watched race 1 earlier.
> 
> BTCC kicks off again tomorrow




Tight game by the looks of the score


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Amazing tea, brisket in the slow cooker with mushrooms and carrots.
> Took the beef out and rested it for half hour while the jackets cooked in the halogen..
> 
> Omg fabulous tea, the briskit was just melt in your mouth.. Stuffed



Sounds fabby 

Not sure how much supper I'll eat as over the course of the afternoon I have scarfed more than half of a 300g bag of pretzel fingers and a large kit kat


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Tight game by the looks of the score



Yeah, Brighton have certainly had their chances. Still think Man City will edge it though.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sounds fabby
> 
> Not sure how much supper I'll eat as over the course of the afternoon I have scarfed more than half of a 300g bag of pretzel fingers and a large kit kat



Your a lost cause


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, Brighton have certainly had their chances. Still think Man City will edge it though.



What im watching is excellent . Never say die Brighton


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> What im watching is excellent . Never say die Brighton



Indeed... But there's only 5 mins plus added left... Not sure that's enough time for BHA to grab an equalizer. Not for the lack of trying, however.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Your a lost cause



It's a woman thing. 

Sometimes there is this need to shovel junk food down the hatch.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's a woman thing.
> 
> Sometimes there is this need to shovel junk food down the hatch.



It's not just a Woman thing, I have the same problem, sometimes only junk will do.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's a woman thing.
> 
> Sometimes there is this need to shovel junk food down the hatch.



Hmm my good lady is stuffed on the tea But has a easter egg for later.. It seems to be normal behaviour for you girls


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> It's not just a Woman thing, I have the same problem, sometimes only junk will do.



Oh Dave, you let the side down...


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Oh Dave, you let the side down...



, why do liquorish allsorts call me from the shelf? I've had chips tonight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm feeling shattered! I've only walked to the kitchen and back which is 20 feet away!
> 
> This bug seems to go on and on !


If it's the same one that I've got it just goes on and on and after even the lightest of effort I end up back in bed for the next day.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If it's the same one that I've got it just goes on and on and after even the lightest of effort I end up back in bed for the next day.


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2019)

No deaths on the CC weekend. Only one destroyed rear mech... dash to Wrexham for Dan.. 2 laps done Time for beer


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Botheration...



Indeed. Cooling muscles combined with riding Bakfiets uphill was an interesting experience which I expect my body will remind me of tomorrow in no uncertain terms.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> No deaths on the CC weekend. Only one destroyed rear mech... dash to Wrexham for Dan.. 2 laps done Time for beer


Sounds like he Wrexham all on his own...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If it's the same one that I've got it just goes on and on and after even the lightest of effort I end up back in bed for the next day.



Like as a show of support for you, not the ailment.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sounds like he Wrexham all on his own...



Hasn't knocked you humour back then.


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sounds like he Wrexham all on his own...



He does.. it was in bits on a climb. Jockey wheel bounced off. Managed to get a new mech, and be back as we finished the first loop.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hasn't knocked you humour back then.


Gotta laugh or else you'll catch the flu.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Indeed. Cooling muscles combined with riding Bakfiets uphill was an interesting experience which I expect my body will remind me of tomorrow in no uncertain terms.



Owwwww... My knees are aching in sympathy


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Owwwww... My knees are aching in sympathy



My knees appreciate the solidarity.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Apr 2019)

Just seen that the BBC were showing the FA Cup in 4K, if you watch on the iPlayer.

Oh well.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My knees appreciate the solidarity.


They're not supporting you?


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Indeed. Cooling muscles combined with riding Bakfiets uphill was an interesting experience which I expect my body will remind me of tomorrow in no uncertain terms.



I'm expecting my back to remind me of today's sixty miles when I creak out of bed tomorrow morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm expecting my back to remind me of today's sixty miles when I creak out of bed tomorrow morning.




I remember being told that a cyclist has the fitness and physique* of someone ten years younger.

This makes me wonder: how much more would I creak if I didn't ride a bike?

*_I avoided saying "has the body of someone ten years younger" for the obvious reason it would confuse @classic33, who probably does somewhere._


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember being told that a cyclist has the fitness and physique* of someone ten years younger.
> 
> This makes me wonder: how much more would I creak if I didn't ride a bike?
> 
> *_I avoided saying "has the body of someone ten years younger" for the obvious reason it would confuse @classic33, who probably does somewhere._


Why only 10 years younger?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why only 10 years younger?



Dunno, I just read it somewhere. Obviously in my case it keeps me youthful, fit and _incredibly_ good looking.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Dunno, I just read it somewhere. Obviously in my case it keeps me youthful, fit and _incredibly_ good looking.


One 15 years younger would be no use to you?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> One 15 years younger would be no use to you?



Better not: the neighbours complain about the bikes...


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2019)

I need a 

Might christen the lovely cycling mug a dear friend sent me for my birthday.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember being told that a cyclist has the fitness and physique* of someone ten years younger.
> 
> This makes me wonder: how much more would I creak if I didn't ride a bike?
> 
> *_I avoided saying "has the body of someone ten years younger" for the obvious reason it would confuse @classic33, who probably does somewhere._



If that's the case then I should have the body of a 57 year old, yet at times it feels like the body of a 100 year old.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> If that's the case then I should have the body of a 57 year old, yet at times it feels like the body of a 100 year old.


Have a quick word with @Andy in Germany. He might be able to help.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2019)

Could British Summer Time actually reflect the weather in future. Brand Hatch was around 7°C all day with a freezing north easterly and misty drizzle all day - I finally defrosted some time around 9pm. The only saving grace was the free Ginsters samples being handed out as part of a sponsorship deal which were lovely and warm. Also, why is it that no mater how cold it is, there's always some pillock that turns up in shorts?

Sunday will be spent mostly in the warm on the sofa with frequent coffee trips to the kitchen and ITV4 on the TV.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Could British Summer Time actually reflect the weather in future. Brand Hatch was around 7°C all day with a freezing north easterly and misty drizzle all day - I finally defrosted some time around 9pm. The only saving grace was the free Ginsters samples being handed out as part of a sponsorship deal which were lovely and warm.* Also, why is it that no mater how cold it is, there's always some pillock that turns up in shorts?*
> 
> Sunday will be spent mostly in the warm on the sofa with frequent coffee trips to the kitchen and ITV4 on the TV.


Will you be wearing shorts?


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Will you be wearing shorts?


Only if I turn the heating up too much. Knees don't get exposed outside until it's properly warm!


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Only if I turn the heating up too much. Knees don't get exposed outside until it's properly warm!


Why's your sofa outside?


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Could British Summer Time actually reflect the weather in future. Brand Hatch was around 7°C all day with a freezing north easterly and misty drizzle all day - I finally defrosted some time around 9pm. The only saving grace was the free Ginsters samples being handed out as part of a sponsorship deal which were lovely and warm. Also, why is it that no mater how cold it is, there's always some pillock that turns up in shorts?
> 
> Sunday will be spent mostly in the warm on the sofa with frequent coffee trips to the kitchen and ITV4 on the TV.



  

I read the qualifying report on the BTCC website. They did mention the weather. Whoever turned up in shorts was being wildly mistyoptic.

I'll be sat watching ITV4 tomorrow as well. Only difference is swap coffee for tea and add the Everton v Arsenal commentary on the radio. And maybe th WTC on the i-player as well...


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

Time I went to bed. Nunnight one and all.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I haven't either, although I've had tea in a hotel before. Some large 'Murrican cities , you are spoiled for choice of good hotels, others, hard to find a place worth staying in.


It's good to know that, like me, you're taking a principled stand.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why's your sofa outside?





Reynard said:


> I read the qualifying report on the BTCC website. They did mention the weather. Whoever turned up in shorts was being wildly mistyoptic.
> 
> I'll be sat watching ITV4 tomorrow as well. Only difference is swap coffee for tea and add the Everton v Arsenal commentary on the radio. And maybe th WTC on the i-player as well...


And the Tour of Flanders & Superbikes on Eurosport and Indycar on Sky in the evening.

I hope work doesn't expect me to be too alert on Monday...


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2019)

Morning all it's Sunday and I feel a short trundle coming on


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2019)

Morning. It is grey out again . I'm having a 


I see those 2 teams of rowy peeps managed to get through to the finals yet again .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2019)

I have just been down to make another . Whilst there I had a piece of dremon lizzle cake !


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2019)

Just went out to the bakery to get bread for Brunch.

Cycled back through the Sunday traffic on the _main road_. Don't try to talk to me about living on the edge...


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just went out to the bakery to get bread for Brunch.
> 
> Cycled back through the Sunday traffic on the _main road_. Don't try to talk to me about living on the edge...



The only thing I've done so far this morning is put the washing out.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just went out to the bakery to get bread for Brunch.
> 
> Cycled back through the Sunday traffic on the _main road_. Don't try to talk to me about living on the edge...


Of the Galaxy ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Could British Summer Time actually reflect the weather in future. Brand Hatch was around 7°C all day with a freezing north easterly and misty drizzle all day - I finally defrosted some time around 9pm. The only saving grace was the free Ginsters samples being handed out as part of a sponsorship deal which were lovely and warm. Also, why is it that no mater how cold it is, there's always some pillock that turns up in shorts?
> 
> Sunday will be spent mostly in the warm on the sofa with frequent coffee trips to the kitchen and ITV4 on the TV.




I did a motorcycle track day at Silverstone about 2012, ive retired from motorbike riding.
It was 2°C and rainy.. 4th May.. I was frozen when i chucked the gixer back in my van


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2019)

I was feeling a bit bored yesterday so I started doing a bit of sticking bits together on my kit . In my muddled headed state with this bug I managed to stick 2 wrong bits on !  I managed to rectify the problems by unstickying them and fitted the correct bits.
It shows that I am not safe to venture out at the moment.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Apr 2019)

Not a great forecast today, i dont think ill be doing much. 
I spent a few hrs weeding and sorting the garden, pond needed a load of blanket weed removing and a treatment. 

Chopped back the overhanging budlia from the neighbours, its like everything else in her house and garden.. Totally neglected.
I wish i lived i a detached house away from neighbours...


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> I did a motorcycle track day at Silverstone about 2012, ive retired from motorbike riding.
> It was 2°C and rainy.. 4th May.. I was frozen when i chucked the gixer back in my van


I can remember that it could be a bit cold and blowy there at times.


----------



## gaijintendo (7 Apr 2019)

I'm still annoyed about the lady who blamed me for the lock failing in the cubicle in the Painted Hall cafe loo.

I basically freed myself with a engineer's screwdriver, preventing their staff from kicking down/destroying by other means some fairly well executed joinery.


----------



## postman (7 Apr 2019)

Waiting for some friends,yes i do have some real ones.Not only you imaginary ones.Going out for a walk a proper big boots walk.I do believe this youngish couple like to start their walks from inside cafes.With a bacon sarnie,now that is my type of walking.


----------



## postman (7 Apr 2019)

Extra extra read all about it.Did i mention Mrs P is going away for three days next week.I can see weather permitting at least two rides,and not just to Otley.I have Embassy Steam Railway in mind and then Long Marston nice cafe there.I also have found two more cycling apps so i can give them a try out.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just went out to the bakery to get bread for Brunch.
> 
> Cycled back through the Sunday traffic on the _main road_. *Don't try to talk to me about living on the edge...*


Don't cycle at the edge, take up Primary. Secondary at least.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2019)

How does one become a sleep expert ? 

I think I may do a bit of research !


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> How does one become a sleep expert ?
> 
> I think I may do a bit of research !


Years of training required.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Don't cycle at the edge, take up Primary. Secondary at least.



If I'm honest I could cycle wherever I wanted, or slalom back and forth if the mood took me: German small towns go to sleep on Sunday so the traffic was me and an old bloke with a dog.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Chopped back the overhanging budlia from the neighbours, its like everything else in her house and garden.. Totally neglected.
> .



The rules locally are that if foliage from your neighbours garden encroaches on your property you can cut it to the boundary and dump the offending remains in their garden. If you can't cut it yourself, you can engage a gardener and they send the bill to the neighbour.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If I'm honest I could cycle wherever I wanted, or slalom back and forth if the mood took me: German small towns go to sleep on Sunday so the traffic was me and an old bloke with a dog.


The old bloke and the dog on a tandem I take it?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> The old bloke and the dog on a tandem I take it?



Obviously. 

You've been to Germany before, I see.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2019)

I'm supposed to be working on my CV. I'm actually plotting a 40k ride sometime this week.

Trying to find time for a 60k on the weekend.

If a client was acting like this I'd consider referring them for addiction counselling...


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm supposed to be working on my CV. I'm actually plotting a 40k ride sometime this week.
> 
> Trying to find time for a 60k on the weekend.
> 
> If a client was acting like this I'd consider referring them for addiction counselling...


For plotting?


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Apr 2019)

I have stripped the bed and cleaned the bedroom. No washing being done because it is cold and dull.


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I have stripped the bed and cleaned the bedroom. No washing being done because it is cold and dull.



We have washing out, put it out at quarter past seven this morning.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> We have washing out, put it out at quarter past seven this morning.



Still had my eyes closed then.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Obviously. You've been to Germany before, I see.


Just how old was the "old bloke"?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just how old was the "old bloke"?



Looking for business?


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Looking for business?


Maybe I was passing by.

The Medieval Market has a blacksmith from time to time.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

+  =


----------



## raleighnut (7 Apr 2019)

The guide wheel thingy on my Jigsaw broke whilst I was hacking a pallet up.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

Right, it's hard to type while you're dealing with a toasted sandwich: cheddar, brie, olives and german salami between a light rye sourdough.

Needed that, it's so miserable out. Sometimes unhealthy stodge is what you need.

Sat here listening to the Arsenal game on the radio and got the BTCC meeting on the TV. Don't fancy being at Brands today, it looks grim out there. Currently watching Clio Cup - sad to see how much the grid has shrunk since last season...


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> I did a motorcycle track day at Silverstone about 2012, ive retired from motorbike riding.
> It was 2°C and rainy.. 4th May.. I was frozen when i chucked the gixer back in my van



I hate Silverstone. It always rains when I go.

May bank holiday race meetings can be funny ones - either you're wanting t-shirt and suncream, or you're wanting the winter thermals. Usually the latter, going by experience...


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> And the Tour of Flanders & Superbikes on Eurosport and Indycar on Sky in the evening.
> 
> I hope work doesn't expect me to be too alert on Monday...



I'm currently juggling radio, tv and laptop


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm currently juggling radio, tv and laptop



Don't drop anything, it could be expensive.

I just found a vacancy to the north of here. Looked on a map, nice village, good transport connections, on the Rhine plain so plenty of cycleways. Looked good. Zoomed out a bit, wondered what that big ugly area coming into view was?

It was Hockenheim.

I don't think I'll bother.


----------



## mybike (7 Apr 2019)

Having done less than 3000 steps, I'm trying to persuade myself to go out. I think I might need a vote, do I have a nap or a walk?

At mo I've got Classic FM playing on the SDR my daughter gave me for my birthday. Sadly, I ate the last bit of cake last night.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Zoomed out a bit, wondered what that big ugly area coming into view was?
> 
> It was Hockenheim.
> 
> I don't think I'll bother.



And, pray, what is wrong with that?


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

raleighnut said:


> The guide wheel thingy on my Jigsaw broke whilst I was hacking a pallet up.



Botheration.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> And, pray, what is wrong with that?



It was close enough that I think you'd be able to hear it when races are on. Even if that isn't an issue, think of the traffic on race days...


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It was close enough that I think you'd be able to hear it when races are on. Even if that isn't an issue, think of the traffic on race days...



Germany is really very efficient in these things. It shouldn't be so bad. The trees around the circuit should do a reasonable job of keeping the noise down.

Here in the UK it's another matter... It once took me two hours to get out of Brands Hatch after a BTCC meeting...  

Me? if I was that close to a race track, I'd never get *anything* done...


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

Arsenal have not played well. Just 5 mins added left. Even *listening* to this has been grim...


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

Arsenal lost. Blast. But Cambridge won both the boat races. Yay! And that was a damn fine BTCC meeting.

Dan Cammish didn't have the best of runs, but hey ho, it's Donny in 3 weeks.

Now watching the WTC from Morocco.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2019)

Bluebells are now flowering round here but probably another couple of weeks before the woods turn blue .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Arsenal lost. Blast. But Cambridge won both the boat races. Yay! And that was a damn fine BTCC meeting.
> 
> Dan Cammish didn't have the best of runs, but hey ho, it's Donny in 3 weeks.
> 
> Now watching the WTC from Morocco.



I did not like the way the boat race commentators made such a fuss over James Cracknell. It was a team effort for gawds sake.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Bluebells are now flowering round here but probably another couple of weeks before the woods turn blue .


Shouldn't trees be turning green?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Shouldn't trees be turning green?



Nope


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2019)

Tamales for lunch, frozen tamales, but exceptionally good. Takes me back. Tamales this good only came from a stand a blind man had on the sidewalk beside our library (the library a gift of Carnegie). Fellow made everything foodwise himself. He spoke English, but could also lapse into High German, according to my Ma.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> I did a motorcycle track day at Silverstone about 2012, ive retired from motorbike riding.
> It was 2°C and rainy.. 4th May.. I was frozen when i chucked the gixer back in my van





Reynard said:


> I hate Silverstone. It always rains when I go.
> 
> May bank holiday race meetings can be funny ones - either you're wanting t-shirt and suncream, or you're wanting the winter thermals. Usually the latter, going by experience...


I've been to a meeting at Silverstone where I got sunburned on one day, then needed full thermals the next day.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I've been to a meeting at Silverstone where I got sunburned on one day, then needed full thermals the next day.



24 hour races can be a pain, even in the middle of summer.

Remember one time at Snet it started out such a lovely day. By the time the race started in the afternoon, it was raining. By midnight it was so cold and wet, Alan Hyde had taken pity on me and let me into the commentary booth - where he had the only working heater at the circuit. By the morning, the track had disappeared under a layer of mud, and by the time the race was over, the water was nearly knee deep in the paddock...

It was the middle of June ffs!!! 

That was the only time at a race meeting I'd ever run out of dry clothes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I've been to a meeting at Silverstone where I got sunburned on one day, then needed full thermals the next day.



I miss British summers...


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> 24 hour races can be a pain, even in the middle of summer.
> 
> Remember one time at Snet it started out such a lovely day. By the time the race started in the afternoon, it was raining. By midnight it was so cold and wet, Alan Hyde had taken pity on me and let me into the commentary booth - where he had the only working heater at the circuit. By the morning, the track had disappeared under a layer of mud, and by the time the race was over, the water was nearly knee deep in the paddock...
> 
> ...



Dude, you really aren't selling motor sport spectating as a hobby here...


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I miss British summers...


Just think, 24 years ago people were complaining it was too warm. It'd never last.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just think, 24 years ago people were complaining it was too warm. It'd never last.



You can remember Summer 1995?

What day was it?


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You can remember Summer 1995?
> 
> What day was it?


You don't!

_There was a brief wet spell on the 16th August._

In italics added in edit


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Dude, you really aren't selling motor sport spectating as a hobby here...



Who said I was spectating? 

Someone had to get photos for Autosport.

That Dudette was me.

And as I'm short, I was wading knee-deeper than everyone else.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I miss British summers...


It's easily done.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> There was a brief wet spell on the 16th August.



Oh, that was summer was it?


----------



## roadrash (7 Apr 2019)

summer is my favourite day of the year


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, that was summer was it?


We were frying eggs on a tin roof.

I was also paid for two days "hard work", £30 cash.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It was close enough that I think you'd be able to hear it when races are on. Even if that isn't an issue, think of the traffic on race days...


I used to be able to hear racing at Castle Combe race circuit 3 miles away. It didn't bother me as I had grown up knowing it was there and I like racing.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Who said I was spectating?
> 
> Someone had to get photos for Autosport.
> 
> ...


Also known as ankle deep to the rest of us 

Edited to add: The recycling bin has been put out ready for the morning collection.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Apr 2019)

Shorts out, might rain might not.. Bike day, schools out, excellent few weeks of clear cycle ways paths and roads.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I hate Silverstone. It always rains when I go.
> 
> May bank holiday race meetings can be funny ones - either you're wanting t-shirt and suncream, or you're wanting the winter thermals. Usually the latter, going by experience...


My worse one was at Mallory, blazing hot so no T-shirt and with my Binoculars round my neck. 

My girlfriend thought the 'tanlines' hilarious.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> We were frying eggs on a tin roof.
> 
> I was also paid for two days "hard work", £30 cash.



Fifteen pounds a day for frying eggs on a roof sounds an interesting job description. As my dad would say "Not really a career though, is it?"

Did you have to provide your own roof?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2019)

raleighnut said:


> My girlfriend thought the 'tanlines' hilarious.



You took a girlfriend to a motor sport event ... thats like taking a loaf of bread to the bakes 

It's Monday again


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2019)

Morning. Grey here. 
I am prepared for my visit to the dentist today after my trial run last week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's Monday again



That would explain why I'm sitting at my desk: I _knew _there was a reason.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Grey here.
> I am prepared for my visit to the dentist today after my trial run last week.



Bummer. The sun is just visible over the side of the valley. Unfortunately my window faces in the wrong direction, but it's reflecting nicely off the art-deco plasterwork of the building opposite.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Apr 2019)

Last week of the school run before two weeks of school Easter holiday. Get your cycling shoes on kids, time for some miles, Mwahahahahaha!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> You took a girlfriend to a motor sport event ... thats like taking a loaf of bread to the bakes
> 
> It's Monday again


Actually it was her car we went in, big international bike meeting called the 'Post TT' so mid June.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Apr 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Actually it was her car we went in, big international bike meeting called the 'Post TT' so mid June.



Back then Mallory had a few 'big' meetings a year and at one time had the highest 'purse' in the world for a single race, a thousand guineas to the winner at 'The Race Of The Year' in September.

Not the race I got 'tanned' at but the same meeting a few years before after Mike 'the bike' Hailwood's last TT win on the Ducati.


View: https://youtu.be/0LnNP7mw7XY


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2019)

I just thought that the Chinese phone company should call one of their models 5 O !


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2019)

I cycled through some mud on the way to work today.

It went "Thplatter".


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Apr 2019)

Super ride to work, tbi k I broke my record by a few mins..
Bliss when the kids are off..

Grey and damp, but not cold


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2019)

You will be delighted to hear that I've managed to persuade the office printer to print Gimp and .pdf files in landscape format.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Apr 2019)

Inkscape has stopped working on my Mac. Reinstalled, no joy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Inkscape has stopped working on my Mac. Reinstalled, no joy.



Sorry, it would appear the Helpful Gremlins have come to Stuttgart today.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sorry, it would appear the Helpful Gremlins have come to Stuttgart today.


They come in a 'helpful' variety? Who knew?


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Fifteen pounds a day for frying eggs on a roof sounds an interesting job description. As my dad would say "Not really a career though, is it?"
> 
> Did you have to provide your own roof?


Don't knock it til' you've tried it. 

We tried putting the cat on it(the tin roof), but it was hiding.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2019)

I'm back from the dentist's with my teeth.
We stopped off in Lidl and did a bit of shopping. I bought a pair of cycling glasses. I might not be up to cycling at the moment ,but things look a lot better through rose tinted glasses!


----------



## Speicher (8 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You will be delighted to hear that I've managed to persuade the office printer to print Gimp and .pdf files in landscape format.



I can barely contain my excitement.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2019)

Speicher said:


> I can barely contain my excitement.



Steady there...


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> *I'm back from the dentist's with my teeth.*
> We stopped off in Lidl and did a bit of shopping. I bought a pair of cycling glasses. I might not be up to cycling at the moment ,but things look a lot better through rose tinted glasses!


In place or in a container?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I just thought that the Chinese phone company should call one of their models 5 O !



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bix_7cZj5MU

Aloha, Wo-Fat.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nice lie in and a sausage butty....bliss!
> 4 bikes and attendant family off to the wilds of Anglesey tomorrow..the small issue of roof rack fitting stands in my way!


It's important to fit your rack correctly!


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2019)

Feeling *bleurgh*

Headache, bit of a temperature, generally run down.

Maybe a bit of lunch and some post-lunch bike tinkering might help.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2019)

Draining the oio on my car at the moment . Will crawl underneath and find the fliter in a minute .


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Draining the oio on my car at the moment . Will crawl underneath and find the fliter in a minute .



What is this oio you speak of ???

Whilst we are talking about cars just booked our's in for 2 new tyres to be fitted tomorrow .... happy days


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> What is this oio you speak of ???



Big ships sail on it.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Big ships sail on it.



Are you sure ?

i thought it was this 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9ydiV6-pwg


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2019)

Stuff it: Clients gone, Chief brooding, time to push off and ride my bike...


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Also known as ankle deep to the rest of us


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> You took a girlfriend to a motor sport event ... thats like taking a loaf of bread to the bakes



I took a boyfriend to a few race meetings. Ever wonder why the relationship didn't last? 

Actually, he didn't like cats either (my then cat, Toby, detested him beyond reason) so to be fair, I think I was well rid.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2019)

The sun is out at the moment, but there are some suspiciously dark clouds bubbling up on the horizon...

As well as a bit of bike fettling, I will make an attempt at repairing the scratch post. I know I bought a spare (they were a really good price at a show), but don't ask me where I put it...


----------



## gaijintendo (8 Apr 2019)

I saw this anti-chain-nip(?) system at the playground I took the kids to and thought it looked interesting.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Stuff it: Clients gone, Chief brooding, time to push off and ride my bike...


Nelly?


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2019)

Lexi has brought me a rather sizeable rat.

In more mundane news, I have repaired the broken scratchpost. Picked out the rest of the plastic fitting from the inside of the post with a screwdriver, tapped in a 12 inch length of ash wood as a replacement, secured post with a nail through the old bolt hole in the base, drilled three holes 120 degrees apart through base and into the wood, countersunk the holes and finished off by using three long, sturdy screws to hold the lot together.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> What is this oio you speak of ???
> 
> Whilst we are talking about cars just booked our's in for 2 new tyres to be fitted tomorrow .... happy days


B*****d unpredictable text ! Look away for a moment and it changes the worm for you .

It was oil that I changed.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> B*****d unpredictable text ! Look away for a moment and it changes the worm for you .
> *
> It was oil that I changed.*


I'd have stayed with blaming the predictive text, rather than saying you changed it.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2019)

@tyred, anywhere near the boys or Ballyshannon, County Donegal, on Sunday night?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Lexi has brought me a rather sizeable rat.
> 
> In more mundane news, I have repaired the broken scratchpost. Picked out the rest of the plastic fitting from the inside of the post with a screwdriver, tapped in a 12 inch length of ash wood as a replacement, secured post with a nail through the old bolt hole in the base, drilled three holes 120 degrees apart through base and into the wood, countersunk the holes and finished off by using three long, sturdy screws to hold the lot together.



It amazes me how few people think of doing things like that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Are you sure ?
> 
> i thought it was this
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9ydiV6-pwg




Back at apartment I'm able to watch YouTube: the server at work blocks it.

Previously I thought this was annoying: now I realise it was for my protection.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It amazes me how few people think of doing things like that.



Err, I'm a mechanical engineer by training. It's second nature to try and fix something before giving up on it.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2019)

Thunder and lightning here


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2019)

We've had one short, sharp shower, but looks like more heading this way...


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2019)

My mate's funeral went OK - upsetting as he's just 3 years older than me (ex. clubmate who was very fast). Two young kids.

Went into the Crematorium to SKA music, and something a bit random in the middle (more SKA) then out to the TDF tune.

Had a good chat with his missus. On walking home, we noticed their 'memorial' garden to their Dad hadn't got further than the two pots and a cycling welded weather vane.

Right then - will get onto making a hand made wooden tub, with the cycling clubs initials and his name (probably just use Dad) and I'll get it filled with soil and plants... then drop it off !!


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2019)

That's the second time in the space of half an hour that I could've sworn that someone was standing behind me with their hand on my shoulder. Except I'm on my own here.

Bizarre.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's the second time in the space of half an hour that I could've sworn that someone was standing behind me with their hand on my shoulder. Except I'm on my own here.
> 
> Bizarre.



Where's @classic33?


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Where's @classic33?


You mean YOU don't know!


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2019)

Only just coming down off the buzz of the MTB weekend. There was stuff there I couldn't have done even a year ago - it just needs practice.

The 'Dragons Back' stood out ! Wowsers.


----------



## mybike (8 Apr 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> It's important to fit your rack correctly!



I think we should be told.

In other news, today was baking hot. the morning I spent replacing a wire between fence posts in order to dissuade my son's dog from exploring next door. It is always better to put a fence in before the bushes are planted.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2019)

I'm tired. I really ought to go to bed.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm tired. I really ought to go to bed.


Why?

Just think of all the things you could be doing, if you gave up sleep.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2019)

Morning! Up early as my wife has to go and baby sit our grandson before taking him to play group.

In other news , I seem to have lost a few GORMS since catching my last bug. Not being able to think straight being one of the symptoms. I seem to have LESS than I started out with .


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! Up early as my wife has to go and baby sit our grandson before taking him to play group.
> 
> In other news , I seem to have lost a few GORMS since catching my last bug. Not being able to think straight being one of the symptoms. I seem to have LESS than I started out with .



Hopefully you'll be back to normal soon..


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2019)

50 years to the day that the British Concorde 002 made it's first flight .


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Apr 2019)

Cooler but ok, bike to work it is then.... What wear??


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Apr 2019)

Finally wrestled the tax forms into submission. The filling in bit is relatively easy as I was technically a student last year so my income is of no interest to the tax office, but getting the "user friendly" online forms to work is a nightmare, and every year the login details I carefully kept are rejected so I have to make a new account... 
Finally I found another way to do it. Now I ignore the "Easy" online system...


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> 50 years to the day that the British Concorde 002 made it's first flight .



Concorde must have been amazing to be on 

Soup day today


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2019)

Scientist's are going to drill through 3 kilometres of ice to find out what the climate was like !


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Scientist's are going to drill through 3 kilometres of ice to find out what the climate was like !



I wonder how many years back the core samples will take them.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Scientist's are going to drill through 3 kilometres of ice to find out what the climate was like !





dave r said:


> I wonder how many years back the core samples will take them.



That’s some drill bit!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> I wonder how many years back the core samples will take them.


5 million years I think they said .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Concorde must have been amazing to be on
> 
> Soup day today


I missed seeing the first flight to Fairford. I heard it but thought it was just another noisy Comet flying into Lyneham .


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Scientist's are going to drill through 3 kilometres of ice to find out what the climate was like !




I'm thinking chilly, I'm not a scientist but I think I'm right... Lol


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Apr 2019)

Very windy day today, should get my washing dry.


----------



## Katherine (9 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Very windy day today, should get my washing dry.


I have sheets on the line


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> I have sheets on the line


Two sheets to the winnd?


----------



## Katherine (9 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Two sheets to the winnd?


Just one and the duvet cover. 
I should have put bedding instead of sheets.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Hopefully you'll be back to normal soon..


You should stop by.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> I have sheets on the line



I have a mix of things


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> Just one and the duvet cover.
> I should have put bedding instead of sheets.


We don't do duvets !


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2019)

I am having a plumpitty day.

So are the cats by the looks of it.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2019)

Just come back from a bit of a shopping trip to Trowbridge. We had a pleasant conducted tour around the inside of St James Church. I seem to have a new hobby of visiting religious buildings.
On the way back through Melksham I saw a Marcos 3 litre! You don't see many of them about these days.


----------



## mybike (9 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Scientist's are going to drill through 3 kilometres of ice to find out what the climate was like !



"What is it then? It's a *what*? You're pulling my... a *calendar*? Well, it's a bit big for a calendar isn't it? I mean, you'd look a bit silly with that on your desk, wouldn't you? Well, how'd you work it then? You come up 'ere every morning before dawn - well better you than me, mate - and when the rising Sun throws a shadow of that big stone onto this flat one 'ere, then we shall know if it's Summer."

For those to whom that means nothing:


Spoiler




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3B3qEPQA_M


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You should stop by.



I dont think that would help, most people go mad after meeting me... My wife certainly has


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Apr 2019)

mybike said:


> "What is it then? It's a *what*? You're pulling my... a *calendar*? Well, it's a bit big for a calendar isn't it? I mean, you'd look a bit silly with that on your desk, wouldn't you? Well, how'd you work it then? You come up 'ere every morning before dawn - well better you than me, mate - and when the rising Sun throws a shadow of that big stone onto this flat one 'ere, then we shall know if it's Summer."



If you think that's bad, they took years to transport and there's at least two on the bottom of the Bristol channel as far as I know. Imagine being the one who told the boss about that industrial accident...


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2019)

Spent the afternoon with some paper, pens and my box of watercolours.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> Just one and the duvet cover.
> I should have put bedding instead of sheets.


Now why would you make your bed on the washing line?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Now why would you make your bed on the washing line?



View: https://youtu.be/0c3_ZOZ6AqU


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> On the way back through Melksham I saw a Marco 3 litre! You don't see many of them about these days.



Marcos I presume ?

New fr tyres fitted not next week


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2019)

I've just had 2 mugs of strong afternoon tea. I was thirsty.


----------



## postman (9 Apr 2019)

It was our old farts meeting today,great turn out 18 of us.I also went in to Sports Direct and bought some Slazenger mens trainers.Got them for my holiday in America,don't fancy wearing my Doc's for nearly two weeks,and the walking shoes which i will take could be a little too much for any nicer type restaurants we might use.How mundane is that.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> It was our old farts meeting today,great turn out 18 of us.I also went in to Sports Direct and bought some Slazenger mens trainers.Got them for my holiday in America,don't fancy wearing my Doc's for nearly two weeks,and the walking shoes which i will take could be a little too much for any nicer type restaurants we might use.How mundane is that.


Won't your Doc feel a little put out that you'll not be using his?


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> It was our old farts meeting today,great turn out 18 of us.I also went in to Sports Direct and bought some Slazenger mens trainers.Got them for my holiday in America,don't fancy wearing my Doc's for nearly two weeks,and the walking shoes which i will take could be a little too much for any nicer type restaurants we might use.How mundane is that.


Where are you heading to in the States?


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It amazes me how few people think of doing things like that.



To be fair I didn't think of it as my scratching post hasn't broken.



Oh......and I don't have a scratching post.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Apr 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> To be fair I didn't think of it as my scratching post hasn't broken.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......and *I don't have a scratching post*.



Well, @Reynard mentioned she has a spare one, perhaps she'll let you have it if you ask nicely.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Apr 2019)

My daughter needs a new helmet. Finally find the right type of helmet. 

“Which colour do you want?”

She chooses one. It’s the most expensive one


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Won't your Doc feel a little put out that you'll not be using his?



D*mn, beat me to it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Apr 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> To be fair I didn't think of it as my scratching post hasn't broken.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh......and I don't have a scratching post.


I have one.
It's a great stress reliever after a long day.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, @Reynard mentioned she has a spare one, perhaps she'll let you have it if you ask nicely.



I can't find it, which is why I repaired the broken one


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2019)

So what's the gossip tonight ??


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> So what's the gossip tonight ??


Well there's a large cat on the loose down South, snow forecast for later this week


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Apr 2019)

I might have severe weather Thursday, but people to my north may have a blizzard. I am thinking about planting gladiolas, and doing my taxes tomorrow, as well as going out Fort Jesse way for lunch, perhaps. Oh, and Virginia won the NCAA basketball championship.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2019)

Right, a  and then a hot bath and then bed.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, a  and then a hot bath and then bed.


Tha's going early


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I might have severe weather Thursday, but people to my north may have a blizzard. I am thinking about planting gladiolas, and doing my taxes tomorrow, as well as going out Fort Jesse way for lunch, perhaps. Oh, and Virginia won the NCAA basketball championship.


You've been promised snow as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Apr 2019)

North of me. I live on the the Central Prairie. East of Peoria, West of Champaign.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tha's going early



Yeah, been feeling a bit pawly these last few days so an early night is just the ticket. Need it, as I've a fair bit of stuff upcoming that needs doing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2019)

Good morning. Question: Why does my 4 year old daughter always need the bog about thirty seconds before I do in the morning?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Question: Why does my 4 year old daughter always need the bog a bout thirty seconds before I do in the morning?



You wait till she starts taking a phone in with her


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> You wait till she starts taking a phone in with her



The boys do that already.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Apr 2019)

Our postman wants to buy a piece of my artwork....previously l had thought he was a man of taste and discernment !


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Apr 2019)

Should get a few steps in today.. 
Manager away for 2 days.

He said we.. Yes We will do a few leaflet drops. OK.. 

So I'm doing them as he wanted them posted today and tomorrow . What while your away?
Yes, oh OK cheers.. Ffs


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Apr 2019)

In other news it's a bit cool but dry.
And that easterly is not giving it some today. It was a cold wind yesterday


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The boys do that already.



Our lad use to take his game boy in and would be in there for ages


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Our lad use to take his game boy in and would be in there for ages



Welcome to our world: We've got three. I wouldn't mind but there's only one bog.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2019)

Morning it is grey out but dry. I have put our cardboard and plastic recycling bin out .
I have got to take my car for a MOT later.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2019)

In other news our landline phone is making loud crackling noises like a bowl of Rice Crispies on steriods!   

Other makes which make a similar sound may be available !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2019)

In other news our landline phone is making loud crackling noises like a bowl of Rice Crispies on steriods!   

Other makes which make a similar sound may be available !


----------



## raleighnut (10 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Welcome to our world: We've got three. I wouldn't mind but there's only one bog.


,


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2019)

raleighnut said:


> ,



Moving along...

We've got nothing for the clients to do until the matinee is over today, so we've told them to come just before midday.

Typically, the ones who always come late are now here at 10:00am...

Sigh...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Apr 2019)

Yesterday, the kids’ school asked them to take £1 each to buy an Easter Cake Box. Today, they’ve got to take in some cakes... 

Yes, it really is that simple. The kids are buying the cakes that we bought for them to take to school. 

Whatever happened to the Healthy Schools initiative?


----------



## Katherine (10 Apr 2019)

Mr K has driven my car which is stuck in second gear down to the mechanic who is going to fix it. Sounds expensive.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> Mr K has driven my car which is stuck in second gear down to the mechanic who is going to fix it. Sounds expensive.



Does indeed.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> In other news our landline phone is making loud crackling noises like a bowl of Rice Crispies on steriods!
> 
> Other makes which make a similar sound may be available !




We had that with our BT line a few yr ago.. Cable only now. 

Squirrel chewed the overhead wires. 
BT naturally wanted to charge us.. They were told to do one.. Bury your cables or kill the squirrels..


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> Mr K has driven my car which is stuck in second gear down to the mechanic who is going to fix it. Sounds expensive.


I heard a Fiat 500 once drive past which was in 2nd gear ! It sounded horrendous !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2019)

The rapid response team are looking into our phone problem ! Friday !


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The rapid response team are looking into our phone problem ! Friday !


Which week?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which week?


They didn't even mention the year !


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Our lad use to take his game boy in and would be in there for ages



Umm, I have a large bookshelf in the bathroom, and another one in the downstairs little girls' room...


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2019)

Quiet morning here chez Casa Reynard. Feeling tired rather than *bleurgh* which is an improvement.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2019)

I'll be intermittent online for the next few days - just the usual - so I'll see you all the other side.


----------



## postman (10 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'll be intermittent online for the next few days - just the usual - so I'll see you all the other side.



Are you visiting Lancashire ?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2019)

I eventually managed to get out on my bike this afternoon and cycled down to Lacock via Reybridge. I stopped off at my brother's for a chat . Whilst there I saw a Swallow, the second one I'd seen today.
I cycled back via Reybridge again and spotted a Kestrel perched on a telegraph pole. I continued on my ride until I heard a bird calling out which made me stop and look around. I noticed a Buzzard flying high but couldn't associate the call with that bird. I scanned around for the bird which was still calling out. I eventually spotted it sitting high up in a pylon. I took some photos of it on maximum magnification. You will be able to see what it was from the blown up picture.
Seeing that bird really made my day.
The bird eventually flew off towards another pylon further away.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2019)

I forgot the pictures!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2019)

Black hole, my fundament! It's a doughnut. If you can't see that you need to get your Einsteins tested.


----------



## gbb (11 Apr 2019)

Just glanced at the house thermostat this morning...14.2 degrees.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2019)

Morning all slight frost outside , black bin day here


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Apr 2019)

Been quiet on here... 

Turned my ankle yesterday, easy day with very little walking me thinks, they can shove the leaflet drops for a while.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2019)

Morning. It is a bright sunny start to the day , but it is a bit frosty as the cars windows are covered in ice.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2019)

In other news. I saw a cyclist riding a Colnago through Lyneham yesterday .


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> In other news. I saw a cyclist riding a Colnago through Lyneham yesterday .


" Riding a Colnago through Lyneham" sounds like a euphemism but l can't imagine what for


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Apr 2019)

Hier mon chien a mangé mon canapé


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> " Riding a Colnago through Lyneham" sounds like a euphemism but l can't imagine what for


Was it you ?


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Was it you ?


What a nice thought but l fear that l can't rise above a Vitus in France .....not to be confused with St Vitus Dance.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Hier mon chien a mangé mon canapé


Un chien a mangé mon premier permis à conduire.


----------



## woodbutcher (11 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Un chien a mangé mon premier permis à conduire.


Perhaps it didn't approve of your skills in that regard.
See what my canine friend did :


----------



## raleighnut (11 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Perhaps it didn't approve of your skills in that regard.
> See what my canine friend did :
> View attachment 461805


And they say Cats are destructive.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Perhaps it didn't approve of your skills in that regard.
> See what my canine friend did :
> View attachment 461805


Eek!


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Apr 2019)

raleighnut said:


> And they say Cats are destructive.



The cat did it really, it just blamed the dog.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2019)

Just typical ! 
Our noisy phone line cleared itself yesterday afternoon , so we cancelled the phone mendy peep. Just rang my brother and the noise is back again !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2019)

Has anyone seen the Cyclechat sheep ? I could do with it right now ! I'm getting all tangled up with extension leads and garden furniture. I'm starting to run out of swear words ! 

I'm having a break and a  now .


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Just typical !
> Our noisy phone line cleared itself yesterday afternoon , so we cancelled the phone mendy peep. Just rang my brother and the noise is back again !


They're listening to what you say. The birds will sing and the pig will squeal on you.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> *Has anyone seen the Cyclechat sheep ? *I could do with it right now ! I'm getting all tangled up with extension leads and garden furniture. I'm starting to run out of swear words !
> 
> I'm having a break and a  now .


This one?


DCLane said:


> Welcome to the herd. That's me ... at least until November when the winter bike comes out. "Baa"
> 
> View attachment 428721


----------



## ianrauk (11 Apr 2019)




----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> In other news. I saw a cyclist riding a Colnago through Lyneham yesterday .


I saw a man walking a Tommassini with a flat tire Tuesday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2019)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 461812


Gran should get a bicycle, then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I saw a man walking a Tommassini with a flat tire Tuesday.



I saw someone riding a Bakfiets in Stuttgart this morning.

He had a helmet, "hidden" by one of those stretchy hats that fail to hide helmets.

It was made to look like a deerstalker.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Apr 2019)

Why do people ask " what book are you reading" when reading....


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all slight frost outside , black bin day here



Black bin tomorrow here.



Illaveago said:


> Just typical !
> Our noisy phone line cleared itself yesterday afternoon , so we cancelled the phone mendy peep. Just rang my brother and the noise is back again !



Can you cancel the cancel? OTH it could be your bruvver.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2019)

mybike said:


> Black bin tomorrow here.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you cancel the cancel? OTH it could be your bruvver.


It is loudest on our phones rather than my brother's. It is also there if we change the phones for another set . It seems to be interference from something at our end .


----------



## Speicher (11 Apr 2019)

I have my cingers frossed that my car passes its Mohtee.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2019)

Speicher said:


> I have my cingers frossed that my car passes its Mohtee.


Not an NCT?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2yVIbxQk9H8


----------



## 13 rider (11 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is loudest on our phones rather than my brother's. It is also there if we change the phones for another set . It seems to be interference from something at our end .


Poor connection or corrosion on the line . It won't fix itself you will need a engineer to visit . Do you have an overhead wire to a pole ? Is it noisey when it's windy ? Or wet ?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2019)

I have just come back from a lovely 12 mile cycle ride with a friend. I took my Falcon and enjoyed every minute, apart from the loud screeching sound as I applied the front brake. The bike feels so light, smooth and nimble the way I have got it set up at the moment.
The weather here is warm and sunny with a clear blue sky without any clouds.


----------



## postman (11 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have just come back from a lovely 12 mile cycle ride with a friend. I took my Falcon and enjoyed every minute, apart from the loud screeching sound as I applied the front brake




I thought you were supposed to carry birds of prey on your gloved hand.Poor thing hope it's ok.


----------



## postman (11 Apr 2019)

Two fruit tree have arrived via Yodel.Despatched from Marshalls tracked all day.They are now sitting in a bucket of water having a drink for two hours.I can see why we have two this month and one next month £45 for them both.The other will be about £23-99p.Planting after tea,today it is fish and chips.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2019)

13 rider said:


> Poor connection or corrosion on the line . It won't fix itself you will need a engineer to visit . Do you have an overhead wire to a pole ? Is it noisey when it's windy ? Or wet ?


It happens in the morning. It has just started doing it .


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It happens in the morning. It has just started doing it .


Would you say/hazard a guess that it's above 9 MHz, frequency wise?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Apr 2019)

While washing the Xtracycle I tightened a bolt on the rear mudguard stays.

I will now ride across the village and see if the rattling has stopped.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would you say/hazard a guess ... frequency wise?



It seems be every other day...

Okay I'm going...


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It seems be every other day...
> 
> Okay I'm going...


I'd say "On yer bike", but see you've planned on doing that anyway.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would you say/hazard a guess that it's above 9 MHz, frequency wise?


Definitely!


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Definitely!


It could be just your  kettle reporting in.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Un chien a mangé mon premier permis à conduire.


I have no idea what you are talking about. A dog ate my French/English dictionary.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. A dog ate my French/English dictionary.


That's taking _"Read, learn and inwardly digest" _just that bit too far.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2019)

Speicher said:


> I have my cingers frossed that my car passes its Mohtee.


How mohteevated are you this evening?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> While washing the Xtracycle I tightened a bolt on the rear mudguard stays.
> 
> I will now ride across the village and see if the rattling has stopped.


Okay, you can all relax: the rattling _has _stopped. This means it was the mudguard stay.

Xtracycle needs another wash though: I missed half a dozen places.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. A dog ate my French/English dictionary.


Is it bilingual ?


----------



## fossyant (11 Apr 2019)

Project N+1 is nearly there (not mine). Bike bought, new ladies saddle delivered, brake pads ordered. It shall be an Easter pressie for Mrs F.. It's scrubbed up rather well. The bike has been stripped and re-greased, dropper post bled, brakes bled....


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is it bilingual ?


Je ne comprends pas. Je ne comprends rien.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Je ne comprends pas. Je ne comprends rien.


Once agan, this time in "Yorkshur Yammer" West West Riding. Not East West Riding.


----------



## Speicher (12 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How mohteevated are you this evening?



Very mohteevated, thank you.

There was an advisory thingy. Something to do with a brush or a pin on a suspension arm. The owner of the garage tried to draw me a picture of what it was, but I get the impression that drawing is not his strong point.


----------



## Speicher (12 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> I thought you were supposed to carry birds of prey on your gloved hand.Poor thing hope it's ok.



I have been cycling on someone's handlebars.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2019)

Speicher said:


> I have been cycling on someone's handlebars.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 461948


Extra pair of eyes is always useful.


----------



## Speicher (12 Apr 2019)

Before a ride, I hinspect the wheels.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2019)

[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8xglwbRfW8[/media]


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Apr 2019)

Its Friday.. That's all


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Its Friday.. That's all



Thank goodness for that .

Very light frost outside .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Its Friday.. That's all


Not just any Friday but a ? &? Friday ?


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Apr 2019)

Blue recycling bin day.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2019)

Morning. I'm feeling tired and achy after yesterday's exercise. I think I may have overdone it . I shouldn't have mowed the lawn !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2019)

I've moved and no longer have a bin day - there's a waste chute. Still, the recycling bag is almost full so I won't feel entirely left out today.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've moved and no longer have a bin day - there's a waste chute. Still, the recycling bag is almost full so I won't feel entirely left out today.


Are you in space ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've moved and no longer have a bin day - there's a waste chute.



My word, how do you get through the day?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Are you in space ?


We're all in space, it's the only place we fit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word, how do you get through the day?


I look out the window.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Apr 2019)

Light frost, amazing how turning my ankle has given me a stiff neck for 2 days, the ankle is 100% my neck is 50% with an accompanying headache..


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Light frost, amazing how turning my ankle has given me a stiff neck for 2 days, the ankle is 100% my neck is 50% with an accompanying headache..



Ow. Get well soon...


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Light frost, amazing how turning my ankle has given me a stiff neck for 2 days, the ankle is 100% my neck is 50% with an accompanying headache..


I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## mybike (12 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is loudest on our phones rather than my brother's. It is also there if we change the phones for another set . It seems to be interference from something at our end .



Trick is isolation. Unplug everything, then plug one phone directly into socket, not via ADSL filter. If that is still noisy then the problem is the permanent wiring. If not, plug ADSL filter in and check again, and so on.


----------



## mybike (12 Apr 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Blue recycling bin day.



Black general waste bin day, already emptied & brought it. I beat next door too and brought their bin in as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Apr 2019)

Garbage and recycling bins out today. Back to cooler weather,6C, maybe work all the way up to 10-12C for a high, after warmer temperatures yesterday afternoon, and a blizzard to my north.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2019)

I changed the battery in the house alarm yesterday. The neighbours were quite impressed wit the noise 
.
.
.
.

And, I bought MrsPete two, yes..TWO!!, tubes of Pringles today. (They were £1 each, minus my 20% Easter staff discount  ) 
No expense spared in this household, I can tell you


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> ... I bought MrsPete two, yes..TWO!!, tubes of Pringles today. (They were £1 each, minus my 20% Easter staff discount  )
> No expense spared in this household, I can tell you



The decadence among some members of this forum is frankly shocking at times.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2019)

Just got back from a ca. 30k ride and I feel like the Duracell Bunny. Unfortunately several joints feel like a middle aged not very fit bloke.

A full report will be posted soon, but I leave you with this question: How, on a ride that is roughly a rectangle when viewed on a map, did I have a headwind for the entire route except the last 500m?


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got back from a ca. 30k ride and I feel like the Duracell Bunny. Unfortunately several joints feel like a middle aged not very fit bloke.
> 
> A full report will be posted soon, but I leave you with this question: How, on a ride that is roughly a rectangle when viewed on a map, did I have a headwind for the entire route except the last 500m?



I don't know why that is, but I noticed similar on a recent circular ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The decadence among some members of this forum is frankly shocking at times.


Indeed!! Simply terrible


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got back from a ca. 30k ride and I feel like the Duracell Bunny. Unfortunately several joints feel like a middle aged not very fit bloke.
> 
> A full report will be posted soon, but I leave you with this question: How, on a ride that is roughly a rectangle when viewed on a map, did I have a headwind for the entire route except the last 500m?


Thank goodness , l thought l was the only one that attracted headwinds in whatever direction l ride . The only explanation l have come up with is that l usually ride along winding roads often through forest and along the course of a river. Then l cross over the river and do the same kind of terrain up the other side. So maybe the wind is funnelled this way and that by the trees and the river valley ? Actually reading what l have just written, it still makes no sense


----------



## postman (12 Apr 2019)

Ms P has gone away on an Arty Farty crafting weekend.She will be back Sunday evening.Postman has been to Waitrose he has bought two jam donuts,two iced LARGE Belgian buns and two bars of chociolate,Dark and a whole nut type thing.It is now a race to eat it all before Mrs P comes home.No telling on me please.


----------



## postman (12 Apr 2019)

Suns out here now,i turned back earlier on thanks to the cool breeze and cloud cover.7 measly miles.Now going to plant some bulbs.


----------



## roadrash (12 Apr 2019)

@postman , all that sweet stuff is ok for Friday but whet are you having Saturday and sunday


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Apr 2019)

After looking after her for two days, my daughter repays me by very generously and kindly giving me her virus. 

I feel honoured to be her father.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got back from a ca. 30k ride and I feel like the Duracell Bunny. Unfortunately several joints feel like a middle aged not very fit bloke.
> 
> A full report will be posted soon, but I leave you with this question: How, on a ride that is roughly a rectangle when viewed on a map, did I have a headwind for the entire route except the last 500m?


Buildings funnel and direct the wind, to an extent.


Other than that, your idea of anticlockwise ride direction was simply scuppered by the cyclonic wind pattern.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Apr 2019)

Just back from a session of axe throwing.

My sister was given a voucher to have a go by a friend and persuaded my brother and I to try it too. I'm not especially good but it made the odd bullseye all the more pleasurable. Very good fun but I'm going to ache tomorrow.

Managed to pick the least busy route back across town. It's all grinding to a halt out there as people try to set off on their Easter holidays.

Edit to add that the company have put us up on their instagram page: 
View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BwKQECgH_Ix/


----------



## postman (12 Apr 2019)

We have outside two lads digging a hole.Water is escaping from my neighbours pathway.What seemed a small job,has a very very large hole.One lad is up to his waist inside it.So i have just planted 50 bulbs and i deserve a brew and some choc.They deserve some too.So two coffee's and half of my whole nut chocbar.Well i need it also,i went out riding this morning and must put energy back.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Buildings funnel and direct the wind, to an extent.
> 
> 
> Other than that, your idea of anticlockwise ride direction was simply scuppered by the cyclonic wind pattern.



We are also pretty high up here: if you can see for miles in all directions it's pretty likely to be windy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Thank goodness , l thought l was the only one that attracted headwinds in whatever direction l ride . The only explanation l have come up with is that l usually ride along winding roads often through forest and along the course of a river. Then l cross over the river and do the same kind of terrain up the other side. So maybe the wind is funnelled this way and that by the trees and the river valley ? Actually reading what l have just written, it still makes no sense



There is some funnelling of wind by valleys, which changes depending on the time of day, and if I could remember my Geography 'A' level I'd be able to tell you what they were called...


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Apr 2019)

When years ago l was learning to sail and did the Yacht master course l remember that there were winds called Katabatic and Anabatic which were created by temperature change and geographic features such as hills etc . Maybe thats what is going on where you and l are cycling ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2019)

180 miles today and only slightly out of breath !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2019)

mybike said:


> Trick is isolation. Unplug everything, then plug one phone directly into socket, not via ADSL filter. If that is still noisy then the problem is the permanent wiring. If not, plug ADSL filter in and check again, and so on.


The mendy peeps were in the area today and have tested our equipment which is fine . They think it is a problem with the pole .


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> When years ago l was learning to sail and did the Yacht master course l remember that there were winds called Katabatic and Anabatic which were created by temperature change and geographic features such as hills etc . Maybe thats what is going on where you and l are cycling ?



I think that may be what I mean. It sounds familiar anyway...


----------



## marinyork (12 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> When years ago l was learning to sail and did the Yacht master course l remember that there were winds called Katabatic and Anabatic which were created by temperature change and geographic features such as hills etc . Maybe thats what is going on where you and l are cycling ?



Katabatic winds may be important on glaciers.


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Apr 2019)

marinyork said:


> Katabatic winds may be important on glaciers.


never been on a glacier but l get your drift !


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> 180 miles today and only slightly out of breath !


You cycled 180 miles today.....l give up as of this minute !!


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> never been on a glacier but l get your drift !



Oh dear. Here come the puns.

(Does that count as an icy reception?)


----------



## roadrash (12 Apr 2019)

@woodbutcher he never mentioned cycling


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> @woodbutcher he never mentioned cycling



I did wonder about that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We are also pretty high up here: if you can see for miles in all directions it's pretty likely to be windy.


Or have a railway main line.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> You cycled 180 miles today.....l give up as of this minute !!


I didn't mention cycling . 

I am now in a different place to where I am usually.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> @woodbutcher he never mentioned cycling


Correct! I'm the other side of a group of hills from you .


----------



## roadrash (12 Apr 2019)

Ah , your on the wrong side then


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Just back from a session of axe throwing.
> 
> My sister was given a voucher to have a go by a friend and persuaded my brother and I to try it too. I'm not especially good but it made the odd bullseye all the more pleasurable. Very good fun but I'm going to ache tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Take your own axes?


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> Ah , your on the wrong side then


He's in Wales?


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> He's in Wales?


I thought that was the right side. Even if it's on the left. God bless 'em.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I thought that was the right side. Even if it's on the left. God bless 'em.


Can you imagine if they decide to invade?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> He's in Wales?


Morning! I am in a place that took part in the War of the Roses. Must have been a large outbreak of black fly .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2019)

What a bright sunny morning. It looks like there might have been a frost in the night .

From where I'm staying I can see a gert big transmitting mast which seems to have sprouted a smaller one next to it .


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Apr 2019)

Lovely bright morning.
Light frost, be great for a nice day out on the bikes..

Sadly im off to Milton Keynes to spend a few hrs with FinL.
He's ripped the curtain rail down again 3rd time and been building barracades
Mega UTI and Lot's of shouting for a few hrs, it's worese than work....
Wife and her sister will be very stressed, and ill spend most of my time telling them not to think of him as Dad.

I think a late lunch at Rushden Lakes will be the highlight of my day today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What a bright sunny morning. It looks like there might have been a frost in the night .
> 
> From where I'm staying I can see a gert big transmitting mast which seems to have sprouted a smaller one next to it .


If I lean forwards, I can see the Crystal Palace transmitting mast. I can also see the London Eye.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If I lean forwards, I can see the Crystal Palace transmitting mast. I can also see the London Eye.



Are you a Gargoyle on Ely Cathedral?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2019)

Apparently the phone mendy peeps arrived this morning and our phone line is behaving itself !  
News update ! They have found something !


----------



## raleighnut (13 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Lovely bright morning.
> Light frost, be great for a nice day out on the bikes..
> 
> Sadly im off to Milton Keynes to spend a few hrs with FinL.
> ...


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! I am in a place that took part in the War of the Roses. Must have been a large outbreak of black fly .


I'm near two of the battle sites.

Along with Noah and Solomon. Not far from where the nine waters meet in the valley of oak.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Apparently the phone mendy peeps arrived this morning and our phone line is behaving itself !
> *News update !* They have found something !


The correct phone line!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2019)

And there it goes time for a walk to the paper shop


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Lovely bright morning.
> Light frost, be great for a nice day out on the bikes..
> 
> Sadly im off to Milton Keynes to spend a few hrs with FinL.
> ...


----------



## alicat (13 Apr 2019)

Received a letter telling me I am about to get three more points on my driving licence.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Apr 2019)

Is that a good thing, or a bad thing?


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Apr 2019)

alicat said:


> Received a letter telling me I am about to get three more points on my driving licence.


And what do points mean ? $$$PRIZES€€€


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Is that a good thing, or a bad thing?


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Apr 2019)

My license doesn't have points. I guess I should be glad.


----------



## alicat (13 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Is that a good thing, or a bad thing?



Definitely bad, my insurance will be going up in June.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2019)

alicat said:


> Received a letter telling me I am about to get three more points on my driving licence.



I take it you broke the eleventh commandment .


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> I take it you broke the eleventh commandment .


That the one about getting caught?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Take your own axes?


No. Axes, or hatchets to be more accurate, were supplied.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> No. Axes, or hatchets to be more accurate, were supplied.


Used to do a bit of axe throwing, double headed.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Apr 2019)

I got a house insurance renewal letter today. There's a £65 increase over last year's price. I guess I'll be shopping around again.

I knew it would happen though because I had to make a claim for a water leak earlier this year. Insurance is a con. You end up paying for it yourself in the end through increased premiums and the policy excess charge (in my case £100). Barstewards.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> That the one about getting caught?



Yes, the one that say's Thou Shalt Not Get Found Out


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I got a house insurance renewal letter today. There's a £65 increase over last year's price. I guess I'll be shopping around again.
> 
> I knew it would happen though because I had to make a claim for a water leak earlier this year. Insurance is a con. You end up paying for it yourself in the end through increased premiums and the policy excess charge (in my case £100). Barstewards.





Highlight of my day
Carvery at the Mapole in Kempston, its a regular on the way home. 
Not to bad for a quick refuel


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Apr 2019)

Cracking fish and chips in Anglesey earlier! Back to phone signal and wifi now so will party like its 1999


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Apr 2019)

Made myself (dining sans compagnon) for supper a classic risotto with proper riso dalla Maremma Toscana . Finished off with heaps of parmigiana and butter stirred in to release the delicious starches from the rice. 
Small problem , the kitchen looks as though a culinary bomb has recently exploded


----------



## mybike (13 Apr 2019)

alicat said:


> Received a letter telling me I am about to get three more points on my driving licence.



And points mean prizes.



woodbutcher said:


> And what do points mean ? $$$PRIZES€€€



Beat me to it.


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Apr 2019)

mybike said:


> And points mean prizes.
> 
> 
> 
> Beat me to it.


Great minds and all that !!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2019)

Morning world bright blue skies here and a nice comfy bed


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2019)

Morning. The cloud has finally moved on and it is bright snd sunny here now. I might get up soon .


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. The cloud has finally moved on and it is bright snd sunny here now. I might get up soon .



We had snow this morning. Now it's overcast. 

At least I know who to blame for sending it here...


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We had snow this morning. Now it's overcast.
> 
> At least I know who to blame for sending it here...


I thought you might like to share it !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2019)

I'm pining for my bikes !
Ah ! Never mind I'll soon be back home, but then the question will be which one ?


----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning world bright blue skies here and a nice comfy bed





Illaveago said:


> Morning. The cloud has finally moved on and it is bright snd sunny here now. I might get up soon .





Andy in Germany said:


> We had snow this morning. Now it's overcast.
> 
> At least I know who to blame for sending it here...



Cloudy here this morning, and rather cold.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Apr 2019)

Cracking morning, bird baths have ice on them. 
Birthday for SinL and grandson so its visiting day.. I need a bike fix.. 

My Wife's sister said as we were leaving FinLs house yesterday.. ' you must come and stay over, there's a massive antiques fair we can go too'
I cant tell you what went through my mind hearing that invite, Stafford... Antiques 2 sisters nattering for hrs and hrs and hrs... 
Then i thought , you 2 have a day there, ill pop to Cannock Chase.. Not done the Monkey trail for ages.. I think i may have started laughing.. There was a lack of conversation on the way home...


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2019)

It's sort of snowing !  Might be sleet !


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I thought you might like to share it !



Metrological socialism.


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm pining for my bikes !
> Ah ! Never mind I'll soon be back home, but then the question will be which one ?


How many homes do you have


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> How many homes do you have


If I don't start behaving any better I will be in one soon !


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Apr 2019)

Just back from giving the horses their morning once over . Tried to find parking space in Cazals so l could buy provisions from the Sunday market. No chance, had to park at least 200meters further away than usual , scandalous !! All because of an additional load of local producers of wine , cheese , magret du canard, foie gras etc. People milling around everywhere , added to that the gilet jaun were having a demo an so the gendarmes were having fun ordering people about but strangely ignoring some of the worst driving and dreadful parking l have seen recently. If you know France you know how bad that can be
Can't think why the Brits want out of the EU it is such fun !!


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Just back from giving the horses their morning once over . Tried to find parking space in Cazals so l could buy provisions from the Sunday market. No chance, had to park at least 200meters further away than usual , scandalous !! All because of an additional load of local producers of wine , cheese , magret du canard, foie gras etc. People milling around everywhere , added to that the gilet jaun were having a demo an so the gendarmes were having fun ordering people about but strangely ignoring some of the worst driving and dreadful parking l have seen recently. If you know France you know how bad that can be
> Can't think why the Brits want out of the EU it is such fun !!


Amendment : 17 million odd out of 69million odd total population. Democracy hard at work


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2019)

Found a dead mouse by the bird feeder


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm pining for my bikes !
> Ah ! Never mind I'll soon be back home, but then the question will be which one ?


Which home??


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> If I don't start behaving any better I will be in one soon !



And if you're really unfortunate, You'll get a therapist like me...

Mwahahahaaaaaa...


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> And if you're really unfortunate, You'll get a therapist like me...
> 
> Mwahahahaaaaaa...


Can I help?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Can I help?



There are some things even the Dark Side cannot contemplate, because it would damage the fabric of the Universe.

While you're here though, have you been ordering snow? It's been delivered to the wrong address.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Apr 2019)

Making a profile on the Job Centre Website.

It is, of course, unnecessarily difficult.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There are some things even the Dark Side cannot contemplate, because it would damage the fabric of the Universe.
> 
> While you're here though, have you been ordering snow? It's been delivered to the wrong address.


That must be the lot @Gravity Aided said he was sending here. Probably got lost in the system. Send it back this way.

I've a needle and thread should the fabric be damaged.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There are some things even the Dark Side cannot contemplate, because it would damage the fabric of the Universe.
> 
> While you're here though, have you been ordering snow? It's been delivered to the wrong address.


Here as well. Although I'm near the Aldi's(Sud) I am not in Germany, though.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Found a dead mouse by the bird feeder


Are you trying to attract Owls ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> That must be the lot @Gravity Aided said he was sending here. Probably got lost in the system. Send it back this way.
> 
> I've a needle and thread should the fabric be damaged.


No, I have some, maybe today. Rain/snow mix falling presently.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2019)

Great weather for Palm Sunday, as always. Least I don't have to drive a (stuffed) donkey(on wheels, mind) with a child on it down the aisle at church, as at our old parish.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Great weather for Palm Sunday, as always. Least I don't have to drive a (stuffed) donkey(on wheels, mind) with a child on it down the aisle at church, as at our old parish.



The City Farm I worked for a few years back had an agreement to supply a donkey and handler at the local Catholic church every Palm Sunday. Trouble is they are Herd animals aren't they? so the _other _donkey had to come or they'd kick up a fuss.

I don't know if you've ever heard a donkey complaining at the state of the Universe, but they don't do it quietly...

So Palm Sunday always involved _two _Donkeys...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Apr 2019)

In case anyone is wondering, I'm still sending in applications via the Job Centre.

It is exceedingly tedious.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Highlight of my day
> Carvery at the Mapole in Kempston, its a regular on the way home.
> Not to bad for a quick refuel


That's round the corner from me! I went there when it first opened. For a change, if you haven't already, try the Toby Carvery on the Goldington Road. I liked it there.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Apr 2019)

After decades with 02 i decided its time for a change.
I buy my phones and have sim only contract.

I pay £10.68 a month for 1gig data freecalls and txts.

New sim ID carphones own
10gig data 300 mins calls and free txts £10 a month.

All done, rang 02 for puc to keep number, we could have done a special deal for you. . Why not do it in the first place then???
They were still loads more for less, so we'll see how it goes, plus its a 1month rolling and not a year contract.
These mobile providers need a kick up the backside, its organised crime


----------



## theclaud (14 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Used to do a bit of axe throwing, double headed.


I used to do _a lot_ of axe-throwing. Double-headed, on stilts, in a pit of cobras. Blindfold.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The City Farm I worked for a few years back had an agreement to supply a donkey and handler at the local Catholic church every Palm Sunday. Trouble is they are Herd animals aren't they? so the _other _donkey had to come or they'd kick up a fuss.
> 
> I don't know if you've ever heard a donkey complaining at the state of the Universe, but they don't do it quietly...
> 
> So Palm Sunday always involved _two _Donkeys...


You could imagine the fuss if they had to be the Palm Sunday Donkeys here, today, what with sleet and snow an inch deep. If I were a farmer, I'd want to keep my @ss indoors. Just sayin. I've seen a foot or two of snow on Palm Sunday before, with outdoor procession. I'm glad Corpus Christi is 60 days after Easter. May be hot as all get out, but no snow.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Apr 2019)

theclaud said:


> I used to do _a lot_ of axe-throwing. Double-headed, on stilts, in a pit of cobras. Blindfold.



There's feminist and then there's @theclaud


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2019)

I'm eating a bread and butter pickle. Very good.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Apr 2019)

theclaud said:


> I used to do _a lot_ of axe-throwing. Double-headed, on stilts, in a pit of cobras. Blindfold.


Bet you couldn't do it on one leg though


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Bet you couldn't do it on one leg though



Snakes dont have legs silly


----------



## roadrash (14 Apr 2019)

if shes not careful with the axes then they wouldn't have much of anything


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Apr 2019)

Nice one Tiger


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2019)

Anybody seen the price of small planes ? 

I was Gob smacked


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody seen the price of small planes ?
> 
> I was Gob smacked


How small?


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody seen the price of small planes ?
> 
> I was Gob smacked


My old boss had a small plane. Convenient, but the cost of the plane is just the tip of the iceberg. They do have them used. New planes cost so much due to the manufacturers having so much liability insurance. But then the airplane owner also has to pay insurance, annual inspections(if you think an MOT is bad....)hangar fees, airport fees, fuel, repairs, tie down fees where you land. In the 1960's, my Dad knew several people who had planes. I now know no one who has his own plane. We used to have a lot of small plane builders over here in the States. Now it's just down to Beechcraft and Piper.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Apr 2019)

Ive got a wood plane, it's cheap and easy to use.. Cant see what the fuss is about...


Nice weather forecast for the week and a warm Easter break. 
Son in law has finally bought a new bike, i predict lots of cycling next weekend.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> How small?



This small and yes others are available etc etc 

http://www.cirrusaircraft.co.uk/pre-owned/2014-sr22t-gts-g5-platinum/


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Ive got a wood plane, it's cheap and easy to use.. Cant see what the fuss is about...
> .



Do you mean one of these?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody seen the price of small planes ?
> 
> I was Gob smacked


Which sort ? For flying or for planing wood ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Do you mean one of these?



That's the one, £18.99 from hobby craft


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> This small and yes others are available etc etc
> 
> http://www.cirrusaircraft.co.uk/pre-owned/2014-sr22t-gts-g5-platinum/


Oh ! That sort !

That vet chappy, Mark whathisname built a kit plane. Built the plane , learnt to fly all within the programmes. 

Must make one about restoring a classic bike !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Do you mean one of these?


Just look what repairing bikes can lead to ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2019)

It looks sort of grey and foggy out ! 

Heading back downhill later .


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Must make one about restoring a classic bike !



Let us know when you start the filming 

Chilly around the edges here in Poshshire

Car in for mot today


----------



## woodbutcher (15 Apr 2019)

Warm and sunny here in the EU- niverse , getting ready for a cheecky 25k on some steel, for a change .


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2019)

I think my wife may have sussed out there is a new bike on the way, as some idiot left the Charge Ladle ladies saddle in the boot of my car - doh.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> I think my wife may have sussed out there is a new bike on the way, as some idiot left the Charge Ladle ladies saddle in the boot of my car - doh.


Better that than thinking something else !


----------



## Hugh Manatee (15 Apr 2019)

Just found somewhere that will repair my son's cricket bat for what seems a very reasonable fee!


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> I think my wife may have sussed out there is a new bike on the way, as some idiot left the Charge Ladle ladies saddle in the boot of my car - doh.


Why would you want a ladies saddle?

There's a very simple explantion. All you've to do is come up with it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Apr 2019)

Just spent a pleasant 1 & 3/4 hours riding the long way into work.

Only downside is that I got here...


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just spent a Pleasant 1 3/4 hours riding the long way into work.
> 
> Only downside is that I got here...


Your route lead you past, so you thought you'd see how they were managing without you.

You're free to leave, anytime. You're still on holiday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Your route lead you past, so you thought you'd see how they were managing without you.
> 
> You're free to leave, anytime. You're still on holiday.



Current plan is to prepare for tomorrow, then haul off for a 30k around the rolling hills south of Stuttgart, so I'll have a 60k in the bag.

I may well be getting a bit obsessive about adding to my kilometerage...


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Just look what repairing bikes can lead to ?


And inventing. I believe the reverse thread on the left pedal is a Wright innovation.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Apr 2019)

Finished, finally. Now for the second ride...


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2019)

I'm back home !


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why would you want a ladies saddle?
> 
> There's a very simple explantion. All you've to do is come up with it.



Ideas on a postcard please.


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2019)

Got home from Wales last night (teens stayed at home) - my daughter had dyed the bath 'blue'. Had to bleach it at 10pm last night.

This morning, she's had a bath, and it's blue again. No she's not a Smurf, she's dyed her hair blue.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Got home from Wales last night (teens stayed at home) - my daughter had dyed the bath 'blue'. Had to bleach it at 10pm last night.
> 
> This morning, she's had a bath, and it's blue again. No she's not a Smurf, she's dyed her hair blue.


Picasso had a blue period but, thankfully, he stopped back in 1904.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finished, finally. Now for the second ride...



And arrived. Half an hour slower than planned due to a vicious headwind.

Full report will follow for those who can bear it.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Ideas on a postcard please.


It's one of these magazines where you get a piece of a bike with every copy. This time you intend getting them all.

Postcard by return of post?


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> And inventing. I believe the reverse thread on the left pedal is a Wright innovation.


Tha's reight
_"And most people are right handed. It is a little known fact that the Wright Brothers invented the left-hand thread for the left-hand pedal in 1900. Therefore, up until then it is highly unlikely that bicycles used any left-hand threads on them at all."_


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2019)

Unlike @Zipp2001 , I don't get Patriots Day off today. Although it's actually on the 18th, but holidays get moved to nearest ,Monday for a 3 day weekend. Just in New England.


----------



## Zipp2001 (16 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Unlike @Zipp2001 , I don't get Patriots Day off today. Although it's actually on the 18th, but holidays get moved to nearest ,Monday for a 3 day weekend. Just in New England.



Hey ! I didn't get Patriots Day off.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2019)

How in the world not? Seems unfair, although I like your product. 
Play it safe this holiday season.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tcrGayHmjQ


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2019)

I had actually considered taking the day, but we have a few people out sick at work, probably due the changeable weather. An inch or so of ice and snow yesterday, 70's Fahrenheit tomorrow. Winter this morning, spring this afternoon, and summer tomorrow. Plus having all the taxes due today, some folks never get them done until the last minute, either.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2019)

Morning all another nice start to the day here in down town poshshire 

Fun times today me thinks , if so lets enjoy 

And lets all spare a thought for the citizens of France for loosing one of it's Landmarks


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Apr 2019)

Lovely start to the day, cold wind seems to have gone..


----------



## raleighnut (16 Apr 2019)

Bit grey here but the cold wind has gone too.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2019)

Morning. Grey here. No sign of wind indoors at the moment.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2019)

I'm going to have breakfast soon. 

Porage with a dose of blueberries methinks


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> How in the world not? Seems unfair, although I like your product.
> Play it safe this holiday season.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tcrGayHmjQ



Did you see that ? There was a Litter Lout !  Someone threw something from their bike .


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to have breakfast soon.
> 
> Porage with a dose of blueberries methinks



Cornflakes for me, with a sprinkling of chopped mixed nuts and dried fruit, washed down with a couple of glasses of orange juice, now sat at my computer with a


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Apr 2019)

Potato Bread.

I've decided I like Potato Bread.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2019)

Sounds like your Germanicity levels are rising. Have some tea.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Did you see that ? There was a Litter Lout !  Someone threw something from their bike .


Girl, on right, at 0.47.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Apr 2019)

At work, finally.

After the 4 hours I spent yesterday tryinmg to prepare for today, it turns out that something completely different turned up...

Ho hum. Got nearly 70k cycling done, so it's all good.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> At work, finally.
> 
> After the 4 hours I spent yesterday tryinmg to prepare for today, it turns out that something completely different turned up...
> 
> Ho hum. Got nearly 70k cycling done, so it's all good.



...And now it looks like I'll repeat that on Thursday, because that's when I find out if we have funding for my job...


----------



## postman (16 Apr 2019)

Day one of exercise for the Diabetes Prevention Programme.I could not do much more than i did today.Up early a short session of lifts and bends before i got in to the shower.A smaller bowl of cereal with two crumpets.A visit to a garden centre,lifting three bags of compost.Back home another set of lifts and bends,then just one sarnie and a yoghurt,then just over an hour in the garden weeding.There will be another set of lifts and bends before i make tea.Day one top marks.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Apr 2019)

Cheese club this evening with 2 good friends and great cheese


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2019)

First cut of 2019 for our lawns make such a huge difference.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Apr 2019)

Nice bright morning, more grass cutting and weed clearing today, lovely weather


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Girl, on right, at 0.47.


Book her Danno !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2019)

Morning. It is grey and a bit misty here this morning. 
I might have a look at my bikes and choose one for tomorrow's ride .


----------



## Llankey43 (17 Apr 2019)

In today's 8 am edition of mundane news. It's my first day off in weeks and I've been wide awake for nearly 2 hours...................


----------



## mybike (17 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is grey and a bit misty here this morning.
> I might have a look at my bikes and choose one for tomorrow's ride .



We seem to have sun, but there is a slight haziness at mo.


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Apr 2019)

One of my dogs ate the little plug in bit on the power/recharge lead of my MacBook Pro .....new one €80 ......anyone want a French chien de chasse


----------



## postman (17 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> First cut of 2019 for our lawns make such a huge difference.



*The First Cut Is The Deepest with Lyrics - Rod Stewart - YouTube*


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gXXWjK0tD0



Our third yesterday.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> *The First Cut Is The Deepest with Lyrics - Rod Stewart - YouTube*
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gXXWjK0tD0
> ...




Would have been done earlier but still struggling with me old back so had to get an odd job man in


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> *The First Cut Is The Deepest with Lyrics - Rod Stewart - YouTube*
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gXXWjK0tD0
> ...



Was it a Cat Stevens song ?


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Cheese club this evening with 2 good friends and great cheese
> 
> View attachment 462664




Damn... I need a cheese club in Orpington...


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2019)

I have just hung out the first set of washing on the line and collected the dustbin. I'm having a  before going to look at my bikes .


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> *The First Cut Is The Deepest with Lyrics - Rod Stewart - YouTube*
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gXXWjK0tD0
> ...



More a case of

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S82Otg_48Vo


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Would have been done earlier but still struggling with me old back so had to get an odd job man in


----------



## raleighnut (17 Apr 2019)

Here's a 'mowing anthem',


View: https://youtu.be/p_EYU75uhKk


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2019)

Just tried out a new idea for training people.

It worked okay, but I'll need more time next time.

Tomorrow I'll find out if I'll be here long enough to have another go.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just tried out a new idea for trainen people.
> 
> It worked okay, but I'll need more time next time.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll find out if I'll be here long enough to have another go.



But now, I'm finished for today...


----------



## fossyant (17 Apr 2019)

Its nice out. Got another couple of hours then no work till next Weds.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2019)

Wa Hey! I'm all excited ! I have just come back from a bit of a cycle ride to check out a bike for tomorrow. I took my binoculars with me to see if I could see the Peregrine again. I cycled along stopping now and then to have a look on the pylons as I passed by . Nothing . I cycled down to where I had seen it before. Nothing. I cycled on and spotted a Buzzard. I stopped and watched it for a while. I also noticed a pair of Buzzards soaring, so I watched them for a while. They were soon joined by a third. It was whilst I was watching them that I spotted a bird soaring way above them . It was a Peregrine! It was milling around with another bird. It was a pair! They continued to mill around for a while and then flew off in different directions.
Oh ! The cycle ride was alright .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just tried out a new idea for trainen people.
> 
> It worked okay, but I'll need more time next time.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll find out if I'll be here long enough to have another go.


Good luck !


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just tried out a new idea for trainen people.
> 
> It worked okay, but I'll need more time next time.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll find out if I'll be here long enough to have another go.


Training work any better you feel?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Training work any better you feel?



People seemed happier and more content. I didn't get any real training done this time, because I didn't plan it as well as I could have done, but that's the sort of thing you learn as you go along. Next time I'll have two days to do this and the first one will be a day when the Cafe is closed so I can run individual sessions there parallel to the one downstairs...

Or I'l take what I learned and do it elsewhere.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> People seemed happier and more content. I didn't get any real training done this time, because I didn't plan it as well as I could have done, but that's the sort of thing you learn as you go along. Next time I'll have two days to do this and the first one will be a day when the Cafe is closed so I can run individual sessions there parallel to the one downstairs...
> 
> Or I'l take what I learned and do it elsewhere.


You plan on being in two places at the same time! Just make certain you're paid twice.

You're sticking with trainen then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You plan on being in two places at the same time! Just make certain you're paid twice.
> 
> You're sticking with trainen then.



Probably, its what I'm treined to do...

I also really like doing it...

The biggest problem I have in my current place is that I have to train people one-one, but I can have up to 12 people, so the plan is to organise something that a group can do, whole taking individuals to the other venue we have and training them on the systems we have there.

The annoying thing is that I'm only just getting to grips with it and I'm probably about to leave. I wonder if life is generally like that?


----------



## fossyant (17 Apr 2019)

Time to go home. Yeeehaaa


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Time to go home. Yeeehaaa



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2PPf3aaZmUw


----------



## postman (17 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Would have been done earlier but still struggling with me old back so had to get an odd job man in




Did you bond with him.


----------



## postman (17 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Was it a Cat Stevens song ?




Yes it is,and just listened too it on YT and i will listen to more of his work.It is a different song when he sings it.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> Did you bond with him.



He had funny teeth


----------



## postman (17 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> He had funny teeth




Brilliant,i was going to put up a photo of Odd Job but the one i had chosen they wanted payment,sod that.Anyway it seems you got his goofy mate.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2019)

Fasting blood test. In Holy Week, no less. Need coffee.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> Yes it is,and just listened too it on YT and i will listen to more of his work.It is a different song when he sings it.


Father and Son is good .


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2019)

Several days off.

Where can I ride?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Several days off.
> 
> Where can I ride?


Hoping that's a good several days off.
Strasbourg?


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Several days off.
> 
> Where can I ride?


Yorkshire


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Apr 2019)

Just renewed the insurance on my phone for another year.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Hoping that's a good several days off.
> Strasbourg?



Now there's a thought...


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now there's a thought...


Not too many, your head may start hurting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2019)

I did come up with this one, but probably not just yet: I'm still building up stamina.







As it's on my "Something to aim for eventually" list, and has a pretty vicious elevation profile, I'm calling it the "Hilly Grail". Get it? "Hilly Gr....

I need to go to bed...


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I did come up with this one, but probably not just yet: I'm still building up stamina.
> 
> View attachment 462754
> 
> ...


Night Ride!!


----------



## slowmotion (18 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> Brilliant,i was going to put up a photo of Odd Job but the one i had chosen they wanted payment,sod that.Anyway it seems you got his goofy mate.


In about 1976, I saw Odd Job driving a huge American convertible round Shepherds Bush Green.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2019)

Right, I'm back. 

Normal (!) service is resumed. Just thought I'd drop in before heading off to the land of Nod. I'll be more coherent in the morning, methinks...


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm back.
> 
> Normal (!) service is resumed. Just thought I'd drop in before heading off to the land of Nod. *I'll be more coherent in the morning, methinks...*


Methinks tha's confused, it is the morning. Now and when you posted!


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2019)

The sun is rising directly behind me: I have to sit in _just _the right place to cast a shadow on the computer screen.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2019)

Grey and foggy outside .

Recycling and garden waste bin day here .


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Apr 2019)

One shift 4 days off... And a great weather forecasts


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Night Ride!!



Perhaps when I know the route: I'd be going through some forests on steep windy trails and even on the open cycleways between towns Germans have pretty retrograde views on street lighting.

Or maybe I could borrow my colleagues "Nicked off a Helicopter" headlight...

Hmmm...


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2019)

Morning. It is grey and a bit misty here at the moment . The sun is trying to break through but still has some work to do .

I will be going off with my friends later for a planned cycle ride from Warmley to Bath. Or is it the other way round ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2019)

Hello ! Is anyone out there ?


----------



## postman (18 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Hello ! Is anyone out there ?



Hello yes i is here,bit of an echo though.Oh and by the way all my baths or warmley i hate bathing in cold water.It shrinks the assets.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Hello ! Is anyone out there ?



No.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2019)

So last night it occurred to me that I haven't slept outside in ages. I spontaneously dug out my sleeping mat and bag and slept on the Balcony so I could see the stars and wake up on with the sunrise.

I think I'm becoming even more of a hippy in my old age.

If I start asking how to fit Birkenstocks into pedal clips, somebody shoot me: it will be the kindest thing to do.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> So last night it occurred to me that I haven't slept outside in ages, so I spontaneously dug out m sleeping mat and bag and slept on the Balcony so I could see the stars and wake up on with the sunrise.
> 
> I think I'm becoming even more of a hippy in my old age.
> 
> If I start asking how to fit Birkenstocks into pedal clips, somebody shoot me: it will be the kindest thing to do.



It's quite easy . Just upset your other half !


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> No.


 I thought it was a bit quiet !


----------



## postman (18 Apr 2019)

Time for more exercise.Going to put the old tyre on my mountain bike and fasten it up to the turbo. Pre Diabetes i challenge you.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It's quite easy . Just upset your other half !



Woah, man. you single or just a serious danger junkie?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Woah, man. you single or just a serious danger junkie?



No ! Just stating the obvious !


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2019)

Just found that nail polish remover is excellent for cleaning spray can nozzles.

You're welcome.


----------



## perplexed (18 Apr 2019)

I popped into the library yesterday. Two things:

1) I successfully managed to dodge the attention of the rather-too-keen volunteer in there who is not cognizant of the phenomenon of personal space, and...

2) I had no idea of how loudly my shoes creak.


----------



## Speicher (18 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is grey and a bit misty here at the moment . The sun is trying to break through but still has some work to do .
> 
> I will be going off with my friends later for a planned cycle ride from Warmley to Bath. Or is it the other way round ?



Have a warm bath when you return home!


----------



## mybike (18 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Grey and foggy outside .
> 
> Recycling and garden waste bin day here .



And here (well tomorrow, but I put them out tonight). Thinks must mow the lawn.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just found that nail polish remover is excellent for cleaning spray can nozzles.
> 
> You're welcome.



I think you need to post that in here, 

Your top bodge

it's not mundane, it's valuable stuff.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Apr 2019)

I will put my bin out this evening as well, but just refuse, not enough recycling this week.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Apr 2019)

We have Easter eggs


----------



## fossyant (18 Apr 2019)

Got to the caravan late last night. Mrs F coming down after work today.

Been out early on bike. 16ish miles, 95% off road tracks from Gronant, Prestatyn, Dyserth, Rhudlan, Rhyl and Prestatyn. 

Grass cut, next is a food shop, then pub with my dad this afternoon.


----------



## postman (18 Apr 2019)

35 mins on the turbo,and i then ccleaned both bikes.I also wish to report i STILL have my large Easter egg,unlike Mrs P who confessed to have eaten hers already.


----------



## alicat (18 Apr 2019)

perplexed said:


> I had no idea of how loudly my shoes creak.



My library is far too noisy for anyone to notice creaking shoes.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> So last night it occurred to me that I haven't slept outside in ages. I spontaneously dug out my sleeping mat and bag and slept on the Balcony so I could see the stars and wake up on with the sunrise.
> 
> I think I'm becoming even more of a hippy in my old age.
> 
> If I start asking how to fit Birkenstocks into pedal clips, somebody shoot me: it will be the kindest thing to do.


----------



## alicat (18 Apr 2019)

Managed to get two A3 paper prints copied onto card. They will be much easier to frame now.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2019)

Right, I'm reporting a hungry. Lunch, methinks...


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just found that nail polish remover is excellent for cleaning spray can nozzles.
> 
> You're welcome.


And if you're looking at selling the spray paint on, it can hide the fact you got the wrong one.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Methinks tha's confused, it is the morning. Now and when you posted!



Well, it was still technically "night" for me as I hadn't gone to bed yet 

Didn't sleep too good, feel a bit blurred around the edges. But am thinking that a nice  in the  followed by a  might just do the trick...


----------



## Speicher (18 Apr 2019)

@Reynard - did you forget to put your sewing machine away?


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2019)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - did you forget to put your sewing machine away?
> 
> View attachment 462813



Oopsssssss...

Although mine's a 1970s Pfaff, so maybe not responsible for this one


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2019)

I'm back from our ride . We ended up in Bristle instead of Bath .  Don't blame me! I was in the peloton .
We went from Warmley through Mangotsfield to Bristol and back. We then went down to Bitton to watch some choo choos . 
We had a good time. The weather peeps didn't get the weather forecast very right as it has been grey and cloudy for most of the day.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Apr 2019)

Let the holiday begin...


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Let the holiday begin...



Mine starts at 5pm


----------



## postman (18 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Let the holiday begin...




Have i told you i retired in 2006.


----------



## postman (18 Apr 2019)

Mrs P has bought herself another Easter egg.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oopsssssss...
> 
> Although mine's a 1970s Pfaff, so maybe not responsible for this one


Not heard of a cat that old before.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2019)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - did you forget to put your sewing machine away?
> 
> View attachment 462813



Hah... This explains everything...

Oh, wait: I don't have a cat.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2019)

Sitting down enjoying a post-ride


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> Have i told you i retired in 2006.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Apr 2019)

Work is done, grocery shopping is done, showered and in my pjs, my holiday starts now...


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Work is done, grocery shopping is done, showered and in my pjs, my holiday starts now...



I've been on permanent holiday since Xmas 2015, when I retired.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2019)

Today, I bought and built a Billy bookcase. Now it's beer!


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Today, I bought and built a Billy bookcase. Now it's beer!


How'd you make beer out of a bookcase?


----------



## Jenkins (18 Apr 2019)

I may be working and staying just a few hundred yards from Hillingdon cycle circuit for a day or two next week., but I don't think work will let me take a bike unfortunately.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I may be working and staying just a few hundred yards from Hillingdon cycle circuit for a day or two next week., but I don't think work will let me take a bike unfortunately.


Cycle to work.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cycle to work.


That may be a bit dificult - there's two of us going, one's a non-cyclist, it's 120+ miles each way (hence the overnight stay) and we've got to take our own equipment, safety wear, etc!


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> That may be a bit dificult - there's two of us going, one's a non-cyclist, it's 120+ miles each way (hence the overnight stay) and we've got to take our own equipment, safety wear, etc!



A folder would be ideal - if a bit crackers...

This is Hillingdon near Uxbridge, I take it?


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2019)

and biskit time...


----------



## Jenkins (18 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> A folder would be ideal - if a bit crackers...
> 
> This is Hillingdon near Uxbridge, I take it?


The folder would make it bike No. 9 which, even for me, is a bit excessive and I never really got on with the Dahon that I owned a few years ago. It's a case of travel across Wednesday afternoon, work all day Thursday & home that evening (if it goes ahead) so there's not really much time for a ride.

And yes, it's Hayes/Uxbridge area.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> The folder would make it bike No. 9 which, even for me, is a bit excessive and I never really got on with the Dahon that I owned a few years ago. It's a case of travel across Wednesday afternoon, work all day Thursday & home that evening (if it goes ahead) so there's not really much time for a ride.
> 
> And yes, it's Hayes/Uxbridge area.



Heh, fair enough...  Manic schedule...

That area's my old stomping ground as I did my undergrad at Brunel.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> That may be a bit dificult - there's two of us going, one's a non-cyclist, it's 120+ miles each way (hence the overnight stay) and we've got to take our own equipment, safety wear, etc!


Use a car as backup. With the non-cyclist driving.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Heh, fair enough...  Manic schedule...
> 
> That area's my old stomping ground as *I did my undergrad at Brunel*.


I'm glad you said "at" rather than "with" - I didn't have you down as that old


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I'm glad you said "at" rather than "with" - I didn't have you down as that old



Oh you're truly ghastly!  You've just made me spit my tea all over my laptop!


----------



## Jenkins (19 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Use a car as backup. With the non-cyclist driving.


Now - there's a plan. I cycle both ways and my coleague takes all the equipment in the car.

I could leave first thing on Wednesday and take my time about it, then do the return trip on Friday. The route could be shorter as I could go through central London instead of round the M25, but I doubt work would pay for the extra night in the hotel, let alone the differential travelling time


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2019)

I've just seen a pop up advert for a coat. It said "Good for cold weather". That's like saying a cup is good for holding tea.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Now - there's a plan. I cycle both ways and my coleague takes all the equipment in the car.
> 
> I could leave first thing on Wednesday and take my time about it, then do the return trip on Friday. The route could be shorter as I could go through central London instead of round the M25, but I doubt work would pay for the extra night in the hotel, let alone the differential travelling time


You'll not know unless they say "No".


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh you're truly ghastly!  *You've just made me spit my tea all over my laptop! *


Did you refill your cup afterwards?


----------



## raleighnut (19 Apr 2019)

Gawd knows what the moggies have been up to, they woke me up hurtling around the house at about 3-00am.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Apr 2019)

Off out for an early mtb session with son in law before the girls decide what they "we're doing today" 

Lovely morning for a taz in the woods. Son in law has a new mtb so he'll be on a flyer today.. Me in an hour or so


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2019)

Morning. It is sunny here but it seems to be misty / cloudy again .

There was a bit on tv just now saying that they have discovered that a bone that is in a tendon behind the knee in some people is becoming more common throughout the world .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2019)

I had a strange dream last night ! I was watching tv in my dream ! 

I hope I don't need a tv dream licence !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2019)

Yesterday's adventure took careful planning. From deciding which bike to use to " 'Ere I thought we were going to Bath ! " When we ended up in Bristle!

Here are a few shots of our ride .


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yesterday's adventure took careful planning. From deciding which bike to use to " 'Ere I thought we were going to Bath ! " When we ended up in Bristle!
> 
> Here are a few shots of our ride .
> View attachment 462886
> ...



Wheres the saddle? someone do the trip standing up?


----------



## Phaeton (19 Apr 2019)

That was a bit chillier than i expected


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Apr 2019)

This is my main fear! 
https://www.lancashiretelegraph.co.uk/news/17585336.flies-in-home-led-to-discovery-of-burnley-womans-body/ Not only was she undiscovered for what seems like weeks,she was also found by her window cleaner(my former job). In all my years of cleaning windows,i saw many flies buzzing round scuzzy houses,but thankfully no dead bodies. If I popped off like her,i wouldn't even be discovered by my window cleaner,as i live in an upstairs flat and he uses a water fed pole,so no climbing ladders to see me led there.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Wheres the saddle? someone do the trip standing up?


Ah! I had to find that one in my garage. It has a different size seat tube from the others. I used that one as it has QR wheels , lower gearing and is a pleasant ride.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2019)

I will be out Big Game Dandelion hunting later. They are crafty blighters, a bit like icebergs, a lot more of them underground than on the surface .


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I will be out Big Game Dandelion hunting later. They are crafty blighters, a bit like icebergs, a lot more of them underground than on the surface .



Food for the bee's, leave a few in situ


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Apr 2019)




----------



## mybike (19 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We have Easter eggs





postman said:


> 35 mins on the turbo,and i then ccleaned both bikes.I also wish to report i STILL have my large Easter egg,unlike Mrs P who confessed to have eaten hers already.



I've still got my Christmas reindeer, well a bit of it anyway.



fossyant said:


> Got to the caravan late last night. Mrs F coming down after work today.
> 
> Been out early on bike. 16ish miles, 95% off road tracks from Gronant, Prestatyn, Dyserth, Rhudlan, Rhyl and Prestatyn.



Been 18 months since I rode along the coast path, stayed in Towyn then.


----------



## mybike (19 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Food for the bee's, leave a few in situ



It's curious how they haven't been cultivated as a flowering plant.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Apr 2019)

Dandelion leaves are good in a salad, this being said by a man with a dandelion or two in his lawn.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yesterday's adventure took careful planning. From deciding which bike to use to " 'Ere I thought we were going to Bath ! " When we ended up in Bristle!
> 
> Here are a few shots of our ride .
> View attachment 462886
> ...


What a posh bike ride, with a Raleigh, Dawes, and Ernie Clements Falcon all in attendance.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Apr 2019)

Get thee behind me Mobylette....so tempted to buy this ()fully restored for old times sake :


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2019)

My Easter egg,now resides in the fridge,i cannot stand soft chocolate.Also done a load of jobs this morning.Changed the bed.Bedding in the washing machine,now out on the line..Hoovered two rooms and half of the staircase.Washed the kitchen floor,been out and done a tiny bit of weeding ,Poured weed killer all over the drive,then i have managed two stints on the turbo 45 and 15 mins.I was up at 6-30 could not get back off to sleep,Mrs P was at work,she does an early turn at a local Sainsbugs.Three mornings a week,she says it keeps our holiday fund topped up.Oh and i might be cycling to Knaresborough tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> My Easter egg,now resides in the fridge,i cannot stand soft chocolate.Also done a load of jobs this morning.Changed the bed.Bedding in the washing machine,now out on the line..Hoovered two rooms *and half of the staircase.*Washed the kitchen floor,been out and done a tiny bit of weeding ,Poured weed killer all over the drive,then i have managed two stints on the turbo 45 and 15 mins.I was up at 6-30 could not get back off to sleep,Mrs P was at work,she does an early turn at a local Sainsbugs.Three mornings a week,she says it keeps our holiday fund topped up.Oh and i might be cycling to Knaresborough tomorrow.


Which half, top, bottom, left, right?


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> My Easter egg,now resides in the fridge,i cannot stand soft chocolate.Also done a load of jobs this morning.Changed the bed.Bedding in the washing machine,now out on the line..Hoovered two rooms and half of the staircase.Washed the kitchen floor,been out and done a tiny bit of weeding ,Poured weed killer all over the drive,then i have managed two stints on the turbo 45 and 15 mins.I was up at 6-30 could not get back off to sleep,Mrs P was at work,she does an early turn at a local Sainsbugs.Three mornings a week,she says it keeps our holiday fund topped up.Oh and i might be cycling to Knaresborough tomorrow.



Our eggs are in the fridge, I haven't touched mine


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2019)

Easter baking this morning.

Off to have a spot of lunch...


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2019)

Gentle family ride to Talacre for some chips. Mrs F's first ride on the BMC full susser. It's bouncy and the brakes are very good. 

Stopped for a pint at the campsite pub, now sat outside at the caravan with a beer.

Got one old duffer comment 'another two cyclists without a helmet. They got the response 'they aren't needed'. Why does an old fat person, who has never ridden a bike think they know or should loudly pass comment. I am a helmet wearer, but not when pootling about.

Our average speed was less than 10 mph. Joy...


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Apr 2019)

No Easter in France, Secular State ,normal working day except in Alsace and Moselle . Cant remember why they are different.
Normal wonderful open market in Prayssac today ...Portuguese street food French cheeses North African spices , Spanish paella , fresh fish, cured meats you name it we have it, in abundance . 
Plus, shopping over , sitting outside a cafe in the sun 23c this morning, coffee and brioche ....hard life


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2019)

My son has now stolen my wife's bike for a spin.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Gentle family ride to Talacre for some chips. Mrs F's first ride on the BMC full susser. It's bouncy and the brakes are very good.
> 
> Stopped for a pint at the campsite pub, now sat outside at the caravan with a beer.
> 
> ...


I never wear a helmet , no law says l must in France and when l came of my bike once (in UK) l broke my wrist because like everyone else, l instinctively put my arms out to protect my ugly mug, I have no ambition to dive headfirst into the road so if l come off again l expect instinct will take over as previously !


----------



## The Crofted Crest (19 Apr 2019)

I have just been to the supermarket to buy some store cupboard essentials, milk, shallots, that kind of thing, and happened to notice there were 67 different varieties of mayonnaise for sale (yes, I was sad enough to count them all) but NOT ONE SINGLE POT OF HORSERADISH SAUCE!!!


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2019)

No horseradish.. oh my word.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Apr 2019)

Washing is on the line, next lot is doing, wow it is hot out there


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Apr 2019)

The Crofted Crest said:


> I have just been to the supermarket to buy some store cupboard essentials, milk, shallots, that kind of thing, and happened to notice there were 67 different varieties of mayonnaise for sale (yes, I was sad enough to count them all) but NOT ONE SINGLE POT OF HORSERADISH SAUCE!!!



Certainly not happening to notice.....taking the time to notice definitely. I take it that was 67 different possible jars and not 67 different brands.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (19 Apr 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Certainly not happening to notice.....taking the time to notice definitely. I take it that was 67 different possible jars and not 67 different brands.



With truffles, olive oil, yoghurt, dill, free range eggs, lemon, garlic, prawns and plain, big bottles, small jars, squidgy tubes, you name it! But horseradish, oh no, not even deigned the shelf space.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just tried out a new idea for training people.
> 
> It worked okay, but I'll need more time next time.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll find out if I'll be here long enough to have another go.



Three months extension...


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Apr 2019)

Have to keep reminding myself it is Friday not Saturday


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Apr 2019)

The Crofted Crest said:


> With truffles, olive oil, yoghurt, dill, free range eggs, lemon, garlic, prawns and plain, big bottles, small jars, squidgy tubes, you name it! But horseradish, oh no, not even deigned the shelf space.




When you do get the horseradish get it on some chicken, it's a great combo.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> *No Easter in France, *Secular State ,normal working day except in Alsace and Moselle . Cant remember why they are different.
> Normal wonderful open market in Prayssac today ...Portuguese street food French cheeses North African spices , Spanish paella , fresh fish, cured meats you name it we have it, in abundance .
> Plus, shopping over , sitting outside a cafe in the sun 23c this morning, coffee and brioche ....hard life


Tis still Easter, just you don't celebrate Good Friday(And therefore don't get the holiday).
_"The tradition of treating Good Friday as a normal work day didn't start until 1905 when the country officially became secular, dividing the Church from the state.

From then on, unlike the rest of Europe, French workers have been forced to treat Good Friday, called Vendredi Saint in French, as a day just like any other."_
Blame the Germans!


----------



## Phaeton (19 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Our average speed was less than 10 mph. Joy...


My average speed is always less than 10 mph


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Gentle family ride to Talacre for some chips. Mrs F's first ride on the BMC full susser. It's bouncy and the brakes are very good.
> 
> Stopped for a pint at the campsite pub, now sat outside at the caravan with a beer.
> 
> ...



I don't wear a helmet, never have done, I occasionally get the comment, where's your helmet, if I bother to reply it's along the lines of, "it was on the end of my D*** where is supposed to be last time I looked".


----------



## midlife (19 Apr 2019)

We have a colony of bats roosting under the eaves of the house we have moved into... We were planning an extention so have to contact the bat people about what to do.......


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tis still Easter, just you don't celebrate Good Friday(And therefore don't get the holiday).
> _"The tradition of treating Good Friday as a normal work day didn't start until 1905 when the country officially became secular, dividing the Church from the state.
> 
> From then on, unlike the rest of Europe, French workers have been forced to treat Good Friday, called Vendredi Saint in French, as a day just like any other."[/B]
> Blame the Germans!_


All is now made clear , still no easter eggs though and l can't see the point of easter if l cant have easter eggs


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> All is now made clear , still no easter eggs though and l can't see the point of easter if l cant have easter eggs


You've to wait whilst Sunday, that's all.

_"French Catholic tradition says that on Good Friday (the Friday before Easter), all church bells in France sprout wings and fly down to the Vatican to be blessed by the Pope.

So no church bells ring between Friday and Easter Sunday morning, because they’re all in Rome, obviously. 

After their getaway to Italy, the bells return to France laden with goodies for well-behaved children — namely chocolate eggs. And then during the church services of Easter Sunday, the bells go crazy once again"_


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> I don't wear a helmet, never have done, I occasionally get the comment, where's your helmet, if I bother to reply it's along the lines of, "it was on the end of my D*** where is supposed to be last time I looked".


If lm ever asked that question l will use your reply if l may ? Not sure if the colloquial term "helmet" translates as one would hope into French but hey nothing ventured, nothing gained !!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2019)

I have just been out for a ride. It is nice and warm and sunny. There are a lot of flying insects about . I saw 3 Swallows taking advantage of the flying insects swooping low across the fields. Only one Buzzard soaring, no other raptors.
It was nice relatively peaceful ride as there wasn't much traffic about .


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've to wait whilst Sunday, that's all.


Im going to make do with a large bar of Cote D' Or and a cup of coffee during the day and another large bar of C-D'Or plus an equally large measure of my favourite whiskey not whisky in the evening


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> I don't wear a helmet, never have done, I occasionally get the comment, where's your helmet, if I bother to reply it's along the lines of, "it was on the end of my D*** where is supposed to be last time I looked".



Its a cheek TBH. I wear it when doing proper MTB and my camel back has spinal protection (for past injury reasons), and when I'm pushing it, on goes the elbow body armour.

Pottering on the NCN5 with the family, no chance.

My son is still out on Mrs F's £2k bike.....


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Have to keep reminding myself it is Friday not Saturday




Same here,espesh with a football prog on .


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Im going to make do with a large bar of Cote D' Or and a cup of coffee during the day and another large bar of C-D'Or plus an equally large measure of my favourite whiskey not whisky in the evening








i like this post,but i like your post even more.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Apr 2019)

Phaeton said:


> My average speed is always less than 10 mph



Even on motorways?


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2019)

Just took a very nice bread out of the oven. 

I do wear a helmet. When I had my unscheduled dismount before Xmas, I came off head first and the helmet (and the peak) took the brunt of the impact. The outer skin came clean off the rest, and there was a big dent where the peak got forced back into the structure. All I had was a 10p-sized bruise on my temple.

Anyways, as that's my baking done, I think I'm going to head off for a  in the


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2019)

Mrs F's bike still hasn't returned.... 

QR seat post sometimes not a great idea as son can put seat up 2 inches.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Apr 2019)

I'm getting adverts for tattooing equipment. What's that all about?


----------



## Phaeton (19 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> QR seat post sometimes not a great idea as son can put seat up 2 inches.


If he doesn't put the seat back down he's going to be in trouble, it is always a bone of contention


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2019)

I only scored one point in the CC BBC quiz today.but it was one more point than Leeds United.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> No Easter in France, Secular State ,normal working day except in Alsace and Moselle . Cant remember why they are different.
> Normal wonderful open market in Prayssac today ...Portuguese street food French cheeses North African spices , Spanish paella , fresh fish, cured meats you name it we have it, in abundance .
> Plus, shopping over , sitting outside a cafe in the sun 23c this morning, coffee and brioche ....hard life


Same here. Some argue most religious country around, but secular when it comes to vacation days etc.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2019)

Just going to finish my  and then will wang a tatty in the oven for supper. Will dump some beans and cheese on it when it's cooked.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Mrs F's bike still hasn't returned....
> 
> QR seat post sometimes not a great idea as son can put seat up 2 inches.


Say you've reported it stolen when he returns.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2019)

A  might go down well right now. And maybe a slice of sweet yeasted pastry filled with cream cheese, vanilla and sultanas to go with it...


----------



## Jenkins (19 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We have Easter eggs


I still have two of the Lidl chocolate Santas in my cupboard - the best before date was the 31st March so they'll be good for a while yet.

Mundane type stuff - having completed this month's 100k ride, showered & shaved it was back to domestics with having to do the ironing of uniform for work tomorrow. There may have been 1/2 hour of intense studying of the inside of my eyelids before doing the ironing though...


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> I only scored one point in the CC BBC quiz today.but it was one more point than Leeds United.


Leeds United do the CC BBC quiz!!

Why hasn't @Dec66 listed them?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2019)

Morning time for a gentle 20 miles see ya later


----------



## Dec66 (20 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Leeds United do the CC BBC quiz!!
> 
> Why hasn't @Dec66 listed them?


I do.

@Supersuperleeds is in 13th place currently


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> I don't wear a helmet, never have done, I occasionally get the comment, where's your helmet, if I bother to reply it's along the lines of, "it was on the end of my D*** where is supposed to be last time I looked".


I can see your point . I wear mine to keep the sun off my head and to please those indoors ! I am a bit wary of the plastic peak which shattered on impact with a car an imbedded itself in my nephew's cheek. He had to walk around with the piece stuck in his face until a surgeon could remove it safely without damaging a nerve.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I still have two of the Lidl chocolate Santas in my cupboard - the best before date was the 31st March so they'll be good for a while yet.
> 
> Mundane type stuff - having completed this month's 100k ride, showered & shaved it was back to domestics with having to do the ironing of uniform for work tomorrow. There may have been 1/2 hour of intense studying of the inside of my eyelids before doing the ironing though...


So long as they don't put the year on you will be fine !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning time for a gentle 20 miles see ya later


Would you mind if put a decimal point between the 2 and the 0 ? It would make my figures seem so much better !


----------



## Phaeton (20 Apr 2019)

Sitting in the summer house with a coffee & laptop, it's a bit chilly again, may have to get another layer of clothes


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2019)

Morning. On my second  not in any rush to get up yet . Thinking about whether or not to swap my bikes round for a change. I'll have to see which ones are in a rideable state . I suppose I will find out when I look in my garage .


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Apr 2019)

Another fabulous day in the making, had 2 bike rides yesterday, the second involved pubs and beer..
We then went back to the Golden Pheasant in Etton for a superb meal.. New owners. Thoroughly recommend

Today will be mostly doing very little


----------



## Dec66 (20 Apr 2019)

Had a sort out in the garage yesterday. As part of that, and inspired by SNCF, I put large ceiling hooks into one of the beams and hung my bikes from them by the front wheel. 

Very clever, I thought. Who knows, one day I might take one down and ride it.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Would you mind if put a decimal point between the 2 and the 0 ? It would make my figures seem so much better !



Of course not ended with 20.80 miles .

Lovely day for it .

Spotted 3 classic cars a Scimitar GTE , Peugeot 205 GTi and a Saab 96 v4 .


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Would you mind if put a decimal point between the 2 and the 0 ? It would make my figures seem so much better !



Just measure your rides in KM, it works for me...


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just measure your rides in KM, it works for me...


Me too, and l am not referring to some real or imagined sexist treatment


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Apr 2019)

Car and van washed and waxed, hot cross buns munched, coffee in progress


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

Dec66 said:


> Had a sort out in the garage yesterday. As part of that, and inspired by SNCF,* I put large ceiling hooks into one of the beams* and hung my bikes from them by the front wheel.
> 
> Very clever, I thought. Who knows, one day I might take one down and ride it.


That may be painful!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2019)

Having a re think ! The loft boards won't move !  Th cable to the shower runs underneath them and it doesn't want to move ! 

I think I will make a  and go and look at my bikes .


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Apr 2019)

Mixed up a little bit of English mustard from Coleman's mustard powder to go with the sausages that i will soon eat.


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2019)

Little 6 miler (ride) to the beach for a coffee with Mrs F. Light winds, calm sea, lovely.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2019)

Dec66 said:


> Had a sort out in the garage yesterday. As part of that, and inspired by SNCF, I put large ceiling hooks into one of the beams and hung my bikes from them by the front wheel.
> 
> Very clever, I thought. Who knows, one day I might take one down and ride it.


Cycle Touring Comission, International Touring Alliance, came up with the whole hang the bicycle from the front wheel directive,at 2:09. Here's a club special to Rugby on British rail in 1955.


----------



## Dec66 (20 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Cycle Touring Comission, International Touring Alliance, came up with the whole hang the bicycle from the front wheel directive,at 2:09. Here's a club special to Rugby on British rail in 1955.


I wasn't around then 

It's a shame you don't see that anymore in the UK, whereas it's commonplace elsewhere.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2019)

Dec66 said:


> I wasn't around then
> 
> It's a shame you don't see that anymore in the UK, whereas it's commonplace elsewhere.


On our trains, it goes in the overhead luggage rack. I usually remove wheels and get a bit rinko with it so there's no fussing. My problem is, the bikes I tour on are all extended frames, 60-63 cm. Sometimes parked in baggage car, sometimes in rear vestibule, sometimes overhead. I think Amtrak is still trying to work this out. Varied rolling-stock, and, up until a couple of years ago, mostly baggage cars inherited from the private railroads in 1972, complicate things.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Apr 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Mixed up a little bit of English mustard from Coleman's mustard powder to go with the sausages that i will soon eat.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Cycle Touring Comission, International Touring Alliance, came up with the whole hang the bicycle from the front wheel directive,at 2:09. Here's a club special to Rugby on British rail in 1955.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2019)

Done the stuff that needed to be done this morning. Included nipping to St Etheldreda's to get my swieconka done.

Now about to have lunch.

Will go yellow stickering this evening.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Apr 2019)

Lunch at Wrest Park, very busy but a glorious sun y day... Free too as we're EH members..


----------



## Phaeton (20 Apr 2019)

Just nip out for a few things she says, don't need much she says, only a few bits & bobs for hanging baskets etc. she says, wallet says Ouch as it's £115 lighter!!!!


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2019)

Very fine lunch of home made 3-grain bread (wheat, rye, oat), vintage cheddar with home made tomato chutney, then some smoked salmon, marinated anchovies, olives, a rather fine pear and two


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2019)

Its a bit hot.

Popped to the pub with my dad, me and my son. Nice to have 3 generations out. Son got asked for ID, fortunately the camp bar did accept a screen shot of his driving licence as they knew us.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2019)

Heigh ho, heigh ho, it's off yellow stickering I go...


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2019)

Crap.

Just watching poor Tiggy round the garden at the van, and spot a bald patch on her thigh. Looks like she has been bitten. Wont be the other 3 cats we have as they leave her alone, but we have a few new cats at home. Just bathed it with antiseptic. Going to have to wait till Tuesday.

She's not having much luck.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Apr 2019)




----------



## MontyVeda (20 Apr 2019)

Decorating the lounge is taking far longer than anticipated... the end is not yet in sight.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Apr 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Mixed up a little bit of English mustard from Coleman's mustard powder to go with the sausages that i will soon eat.



That explains your 'location' under your avatar...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Apr 2019)

Dec66 said:


> I wasn't around then
> 
> It's a shame you don't see that anymore in the UK, whereas it's commonplace elsewhere.



We don't want to go _encouraging _ cycling, you know...


----------



## raleighnut (20 Apr 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Decorating the lounge is taking far longer than anticipated... the end is not yet in sight.


More Beer required ?


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


>






I love this film.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Apr 2019)

Should have kept the arm warmers on today, got sunburnt.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2019)

I eventually dug my Falcon out of the garage. It was the easiest one to get to. I then cycled over to Lacock to see my brother. We sat outside in the shade chatting and watching the birds. We saw 5 House Martins, 6 Buzzards and a Kestrel.
I cycled back via Reybridge and along the lanes, it was nice and sunny and I spotted 2 more Buzzards soaring on my return journey. 9.5 miles.


----------



## gbb (20 Apr 2019)

What a nice day. Had a lie in till around 9am. Nice easy morning, then a circa 10 mile ebike ride into the countryside with my wife after lunch...popped Into mums (89) , home, then over to a fishing lake near Whittlesea to spend a couple of hours with our son and his partner watching them pull several around 5 to 10lb carp from the water.
His partner took the biggest after quite a battle...which of course made her day.

How can you have several hours fun for £15 nowadays ?...I might even try fishing again for the first time in decades.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

gbb said:


> What a nice day. Had a lie in till around 9am. Nice easy morning, then a circa 10 mile ebike ride into the countryside with my wife after lunch...popped Into mums (89) , home, then over to a fishing lake near Whittlesea to spend a couple of hours with our son and his partner watching them pull several around 5 to 10lb carp from the water.
> His partner took the biggest after quite a battle...which of course made her day.
> 
> How can you have several hours fun for £15 nowadays ?...I might even try fishing again for the first time in decades.


Misread that last piece and started wondering.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


>



Sorry, the film didn't post for some reason.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> I love this film.


I do too, although the cameramen seem to be stalking the girl with the curly hair.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2019)

gbb said:


> What a nice day. Had a lie in till around 9am. Nice easy morning, then a circa 10 mile ebike ride into the countryside with my wife after lunch...popped Into mums (89) , home, then over to a fishing lake near Whittlesea to spend a couple of hours with our son and his partner watching them pull several around 5 to 10lb carp from the water.
> His partner took the biggest after quite a battle...which of course made her day.
> 
> How can you have several hours fun for £15 nowadays ?...I might even try fishing again for the first time in decades.


I'm looking at a reel right now, actually. Shimano, of course. I still have one of those pocket fishermen from the 70's for bike touring.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Done the stuff that needed to be done this morning. Included nipping to St Etheldreda's to get my swieconka done.
> 
> Now about to have lunch.
> 
> Will go yellow stickering this evening.


So what was blessed at Swieconka?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2019)

But too windy to ride, 35 mph +


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2019)

An old hardtail, a Giant Yukon, may have followed me home from the co-op. My first MTB I plan to leave that way.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2019)

One downside of this dry (at least in this part of Suffolk) spell is that on my way home from Ipswich as part of my extended commute, I noticed that one of the farms has already resorted to using a water gun system to irrigate the field. Normally don't see these in use until much later in the year.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> But too windy to ride, 35 mph +


Think of the tailwind!


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> So what was blessed at Swieconka?



This...  Sausage, cheese, home made 3-grain bread, home made sugar lamb, butter, salt and a home made babka.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> This...  Sausage, cheese, home made 3-grain bread, home made sugar lamb, butter, salt and a home made babka.
> 
> View attachment 463337


And for the rest of us?


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> And for the rest of us?



What's stopping you all from joining me for brunch tomorrow then?


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> What's stopping you all from joining me for brunch tomorrow then?


Fair enough. Time?


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Fair enough. Time?



About 11-ish.

Can't guarantee to have gotten out of my onesie, however...


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> About 11-ish.
> 
> Can't guarantee to have gotten out of my onesie, however...


Elevenses then.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Elevenses then.



Hmmm... Elevenses is a  and a few biskits. This is somewhat more substantial LOL...

Or maybe as we say po polsku, drugie sniadanie aka second breakfast


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm... Elevenses is a  and a few biskits. This is somewhat more substantial LOL...
> 
> Or maybe as we say po polsku, drugie sniadanie aka second breakfast


You can do both.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You can do both.



Will definitely be needing a  after all that, then...


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Will definitely be needing a  after all that, then...


I've a ride back up here.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> I've a ride back up here.



I'm visiting a friend in the afternoon, so will take a


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm visiting a friend in the afternoon, so will take a


Present?


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Present?



Nope, all of mine are much too small 

Got an easter egg for friend and some ham for the felines and canine residents.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nope, all of mine are much too small
> 
> Got an easter egg for friend and some ham for the felines and canine residents.


Offer it, then point out it's a bit on the small side for them.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Offer it, then point out it's a bit on the small side for them.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2019)

Anyways,  and biskit time. Got some vanilla wafer rolls.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


>


You might get to keep it, and the egg!


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You might get to keep it, and the egg!



The bike, yes, as she has her own.

The egg, no. I do not need any more chocolate, I do not need any more chocolate, I do not need...


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> The bike, yes, as she has her own.
> 
> The egg, no. I do not need any more chocolate, I do not need any more chocolate, I do not need...


Just keep on telling yourself that, unless you're feeling ill.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just keep on telling yourself that, unless you're feeling ill.



At certain times of the month, a girl can't have *enough* chocolate, but have you seen the contents of my cupboard?


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2019)

4kg of Dairy Milk
11/2kg of Galaxy
Mars Bars, two dozen.

And it's mine, all mine.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> 4kg of Dairy Milk
> 11/2kg of Galaxy
> Mars Bars, two dozen.
> 
> And it's mine, all mine.





It's in no danger from me. That's all much too sweet for my tastes...

I have about a kilo of green & black (bars), a kilo og green & black (pralines), a couple of kilos of guylian seashell thingies, 3 large dark toblerones, half a dozen bars of co-op peruvian dark with orange, about the same of 72% dark, four boxes of Thorntons and more than likely some stuff I've forgotten...


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's in no danger from me. That's all much too sweet for my tastes...
> 
> I have about a kilo of green & black (bars), a kilo og green & black (pralines), a couple of kilos of guylian seashell thingies, 3 large dark toblerones, half a dozen bars of co-op peruvian dark with orange, about the same of 72% dark, four boxes of Thorntons and more than likely some stuff I've forgotten...


Never liked Thorntons chocolate. And I don't feel as bad now.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


>



I was wondering if anyone's classic cycle might be in amongst those cycles in that film ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Apr 2019)

Off out for a 20 mile local xc taz with son in law, leave the girls in the land of nod..
Fabulous morning.. Lets see if my strava works today.. Ive reinstalled it and turned off auto pause.

It wont record my rides for some reason, so this is the last try with it.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> This...  Sausage, cheese, home made 3-grain bread, home made sugar lamb, butter, salt and a home made babka.
> 
> View attachment 463337


Fancy somebody just leaving that there like that ?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2019)

I fancy it but not sure if it will be ok ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Apr 2019)

Sisters birthday, i forgot to send a card....


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I fancy it but not sure if it will be ok ?


Need to check if there is a best before date on it ?


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Decorating the lounge is taking far longer than anticipated... the end is not yet in sight.









I wonder how many steps it is.


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Sisters birthday, i forgot to send a card....



She'll not notice.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I fancy it but not sure if it will be ok ?



Well I did it and so far so good


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2019)

Bockwurst for breakfast!


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bockwurst for breakfast!




Cadbury Flake bar


----------



## Phaeton (21 Apr 2019)

Some days it just clicks


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Crap.
> 
> Just watching poor Tiggy round the garden at the van, and spot a bald patch on her thigh. Looks like she has been bitten. Wont be the other 3 cats we have as they leave her alone, but we have a few new cats at home. Just bathed it with antiseptic. Going to have to wait till Tuesday.
> 
> She's not having much luck.



Two notable holes in her leg. Will need vets treatment. Keeping it bathed and covered with savlon.

Vets Tuesday. This looks bigger than a cat bite.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Some days it just clicks


Practising the castanets again?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2019)

I've just come back from a little pootle. It is nice and sunny. I stopped several times to watch the wildlife. I saw a Yellow Hammer in a hedge but was too slow getting my camera before it flew off. I saw a Buzzard swoop down into a field. It flew back across the road just above my head carrying something in it's mouth. I couldn't see what it was except that it was small and had legs.
I took my Dawes Double Blue this time. 6 miles.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Apr 2019)

Managed to crash my bike and bash my ribs last week... not fun, but at least it's the opposite side to the last time i bashed my ribs, so I'm symmetrical again


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Apr 2019)

Our cat is snoring


----------



## Katherine (21 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Two notable holes in her leg. Will need vets treatment. Keeping it bathed and covered with savlon.
> 
> Vets Tuesday. This looks bigger than a cat bite.


Sounds bad. 
Hopefully the vet will fix it up.


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> Sounds bad.
> Hopefully the vet will fix it up.



Well she's using the insurance this year. She is still popping in and out.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Apr 2019)

Wandered over to Deen Park today, not far for us, 25 miles.
Lovely private house, Brudenell Family home. As such no photo's allowed, shame as its full l of wonderful history.
Open Sundays and bank holidays, £12 per adult, or check website.

tea room.
Very warm again, and a treat to go in the house for a cool down.

Nice grounds, house and a basic tea room.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Apr 2019)

I've gone a bit Casey Jones..... Steaming and a rolling.. Sun beer.. Big exercise.. ... Fantastic weekend so far


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2019)

Had a quiet day today, but still stuff to be done; groceries put away, laundry done, take beers to my neighbour, pop round to see a friend and cuddle some kittens...

Just about to sort out supper - another yellow sticker special. Thai fish cakes, tiger prawns, rice noodles and a veritable mountain of stir fry veg. Adding ginger, garlic, 5 spice, soy and sesame to the latter. Should be good. 

There may be some salted caramel profiteroles for afters as well...


----------



## gbb (21 Apr 2019)

gbb said:


> What a nice day. Had a lie in till around 9am. Nice easy morning, then a circa 10 mile ebike ride into the countryside with my wife after lunch...popped Into mums (89) , home, then over to a fishing lake near Whittlesea to spend a couple of hours with our son and his partner watching them pull several around 5 to 10lb carp from the water.
> His partner took the biggest after quite a battle...which of course made her day.
> 
> How can you have several hours fun for £15 nowadays ?...I might even try fishing again for the first time in decades.


What a noisy day today ....
While we were out a lot of yesterday, the guy out the back was noisily DIYing all day and a lot of yesterday evening, up till about 8pm. Meh, not to be enjoyed listening to it but I guess we've all been there, slightly annoying neighbours.
8.30am this morning....power tools again  but thankfully only for an hour.
Then the family up the street had their kids in a pool while loud music played away...meh, I guess we've all had noisy family days. 
Then our family turn up as usual for sunday dinner...its lively, lots going on, I love it but equally am glad when you can sit back in peace.
Fat chance, no sooner they went, next door seemed to have visitors and a multitude of kids in their pool, all screaming noisily for a couple hours. I suppose we've all annoyed someone with a noisy get together 
So I said to my wife, shall we pop over Doreens, have a cuppa, see how she is ?
We got there, she looked glum, the garden was full of visitors and their kids, all noisily playing away. She said...'I've had enough now, I wish they'd all just go now 

Its Easter, everyone's enjoying themselves in their own way....but bugger it can be noisy.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2019)

I may have eaten a bit too much... 

The tiger prawns stayed in the fridge (will have those tomorrow instead) , but the fish cakes, noodles and veg, all drizzled with sweet chilli sauce, were absolutely lush. 

The salted caramel profiteroles were also very good. There are only two left...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Apr 2019)

Just got the news that the laddie's girlfriend is now the 2019 World Irish Dancing Champion


----------



## Speicher (21 Apr 2019)

Ish mighsh have been imbibbbb ing too much of the fallings down water. 

And attisue nuts, and corniche ons, and salmon mini dougnuts 

Neighbours had an importmu imorpor promto sudden party in their gardn.


----------



## Speicher (21 Apr 2019)

I have however planed my round the world trip. Mauritius, Micronesia, New Zealand, Hawaii, Vancouver, Toronto.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2019)

Speicher said:


> I have however planed my round the world trip. Mauritius, Micronesia, *New Zealand,* Hawaii, Vancouver, Toronto.


Hawke's Bay via Christchurch?


----------



## Speicher (21 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hawke's Bay via Christchurch?



Exact details have yet to be finalised. I have two years to plan it. The paper map of the world will be closely inspected.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2019)

Am watching the snooker.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Am watching the snooker.


T'intont'telly


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> T'intont'telly



BBC red button


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> BBC red button


Be hard spot the reds!


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Be hard spot the reds!


----------



## Jenkins (21 Apr 2019)

You can tell how good the weather is by the amount of campervans parked overnight on Felixstowe seafront near Cobbolds Point - five yesterday morning and seven this morning at 06:30 on the way to work. The most last year was eleven campervans & 1 caravan.

Home from work at around half past three and straight out with the lawn mower for the first time in a while, followed by a bit of tidying up around the house as it looks like I won't have much time next week. Finally got to sit down and put the radio on at around 5pm and some rotten so and so moved my clocks on by half an hour while I wasn't looking!


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Apr 2019)

This evening we joined 2 close friends at a pub that was doing a comedy evening, 5 comedians for £10.00. Not bad. Then the 4 of us went to a Turkish restaurant for a slap up meal, a fab evening


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2019)

I went for a bike ride . Windy, but fabulous just the same. I lowered the gearing on the Trek for just such eventualities.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2019)

I am having a  and a biskit while watching the snooker.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2019)

Morning. Ihave been and made a  and drunk it . About to go and make another .
Schrodie enjoyed his head rubs, his paws kept opening and closing as he put up with the attention.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Apr 2019)

Boiled eggs for breakfast and im loving my black tea and coffee, been without milk for a month.

I seem to have put a few pounds on.... Dont think i can blame the tea.

Another fabulous day ahead


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2019)

Wakey wakey 
Car boot today


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2019)

I've been given a new old phobile mone . It's sort of like Hawaii 50 but doesn't get beyond the number of digits on both hands .
It will be used mainly for taking photos and for emergencies. 
I will have to learn how to use it as I haven't used one for ages. I don't get on with them ! Having to unlock them, dropping them, unable to see what is on the screen, and the thing shutting down just when you get through to somebody ! 

We will just have to see how I get on with this one !


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Wakey wakey
> Car boot today




Sympathy like.. . My worst nightmare along with being dragged to an antique fair


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2019)

My desk is a mess.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My desk is a mess.


Would you like some rose tinted glasses ?

Everything looks hunky dory when I'm wearing mine !


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Sympathy like.. . My worst nightmare along with being dragged to an antique fair



I don't mind antique fair's, but car boot sales no thanks.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2019)

I've been given a job ! 

To mow the lawn !


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Would you like some rose tinted glasses ?
> 
> Everything looks hunky dory when I'm wearing mine !



They're banned at work...


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Apr 2019)

It was hot last night plus we ate a lot of meat so neither of us had much sleep


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My desk is a mess.



Desk surface uncovered. Now attempting to find shelves...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> They're banned at work...


Rose.de sell tinted glasses -


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Apr 2019)

Looks like we're off to Spalding for a Springfields outlet shopping visit for lunch and er some shopping, and Vine house farm to re-stock with bird feed..


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> Sympathy like.. . My worst nightmare along with being dragged to an antique fair



Well I bought a Ferrari and a Porsche


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Wakey wakey
> Car boot today


What'll you do with the car boot, if you buy one.


And you'd have been nearly two hours late at the local one anyway.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Desk surface uncovered. Now attempting to find shelves...


Usually found on walls. Have you looked there?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Usually found on walls. Have you looked there?



Hang on, I'll make a note of that...


----------



## Hugh Manatee (22 Apr 2019)

Finally found a tie dyed bandana or the closest I think I'll find. At a floating market on a canal of all places. Here's to The Hippie Boat!

It'll be gracing my head on Summer rides this year.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've been given a job !
> 
> To mow the lawn !



Can you nip over and do mine when you've finished yours?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2019)

I was reminded by a fellow member that I was spending far too much time out on my bikes enjoying myself when I had other projects on the go !  
I wonder who that could be ? 
So after being persuaded that the lawn was too wet I set about digging my Triple Ace out. I had a good look at the frame and put that back for another day. I checked the spokes on the rear wheel and then set about stripping the brake drum down. The drum isn't as bad as the front which was rusty , so I have been cleaning up the internal bits and shoes.
I'm going to have some yum yums now .


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Can you nip over and do mine when you've finished yours?



We get the best of both worlds: an attic flat with a stunning view: no maintenance but a thousand square km of backyard.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was reminded by a fellow member that I was spending far too much time out on my bikes enjoying myself when I had other projects on the go !
> I wonder who that could be ?
> So after being persuaded that the lawn was too wet I set about digging my Triple Ace out. I had a good look at the frame and put that back for another day. I checked the spokes on the rear wheel and then set about stripping the brake drum down. The drum isn't as bad as the front which was rusty , so I have been cleaning up the internal bits and shoes.
> I'm going to have some yum yums now .



Now I'm feeling guilty about the lack of reported progress on the touring bike... Will have to rectify this.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> Can you nip over and do mine when you've finished yours?


Will do once I've done mine ! May take a while getting there though !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2019)

I have just had tinned spaghetti hoops on toast! Whilst I was stirring the hoops in the saucepan I gave the mixture a taste . Very bland!  So I added a couple of large dollops of tomato ketchup to unblandify it ! It tasted just like it used to ! 
I will have to start a new thread featuring all my culinary delights.  The Overdressed Chef !


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2019)

Oulton Park today. Round 1 winner below. The bat mobile.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Oulton Park today. Round 1 winner below. The bat mobile.
> 
> View attachment 463592


You lucky *****, looks fantastic there today.

Just watched the first race on the GT World YouTube channel thanks to work's Wi-Fi


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Apr 2019)

We have a lovely camelia in our back garden which is getting on a bit and at some point will be removed from our garden, rather than buy a new one I was thinking of taking cuttings, according to Google I could try putting the cuttings in water which is good because we don't have rooting compound etc... Any thoughts?


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2019)

I do not use rooting compound of any sort. Carol Klein has written an excellent book called "Grow Your Own Garden", which you might find at your Library.

There are so many variables in growing cuttings, like temperature, hours of daylight etc, that it is a good idea to take lots of cuttings at different times of the year.


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2019)

I found a video that you might find very helpful. She doesn't use rooting compound either.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...411FB4EA9EBE01A9B5B0411FB4EA9EBE&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Apr 2019)

Speicher said:


> I found a video that you might find very helpful. She doesn't use rooting compound either.
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...411FB4EA9EBE01A9B5B0411FB4EA9EBE&&FORM=VRDGAR



That is pretty much what I thought, perhaps water isn't a good idea after all. We are looking to buy some bedding plants next weekend so may take a look at buying a pot to give it a go. Thank you


----------



## gbb (22 Apr 2019)

Wifes had nearly 3 weeks off, I was working Bank holiday Friday AND today with just Saturday and Sunday off. Friday and today at work was pitifully quiet...almost depressing knowing everyone's been on a long weekend enjoying themselves.
I'm not going in tomorrow...boss doesnt know yet...book me a days holiday will be the message this evening.


----------



## mybike (22 Apr 2019)

Managed to get Mrs MY out for a bike ride for the first time in six months! Less than 3 miles but an achievement.

On the downside her SA gears weren't working, a problem now fixed.

edit: Double checked, and it was 18 months!


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Apr 2019)

gbb said:


> Wifes had nearly 3 weeks off, I was working Bank holiday Friday AND today with just Saturday and Sunday off. Friday and today at work was pitifully quiet...almost depressing knowing everyone's been on a long weekend enjoying themselves.
> I'm not going in tomorrow...boss doesnt know yet...book me a days holiday will be the message this evening.



You can do that . We have to give at least 24hrs notice.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Apr 2019)

Last year double yellow lines were painted on the road opposite our house because people were stupidly parking right on the corners which is silly and dangerous. There are 2 wardens taking pictures of 2 cars and issuing tickets, there is going to be 2 rather irate drivers.... Whatever your feelings regarding wardens and tickets these drivers are parked dangerously.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2019)

Had a chilled out morning, then a quick lunch, and then off to Tesco for an afternoon's entertainment.

Was the only one there waiting for final markdowns, so could pick and choose to my heart's content. Picked up some basa fillets for the cats and a guinea fowl, beef fillet, beer-battered cod and three nice pieces of cheese (two cheddar, one wensleydale) for me. Also got some extra fruit and veg.

Happy Reynard.


----------



## gbb (22 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> You can do that . We have to give at least 24hrs notice.


We're a small team and our manager is very flexible. He'll be more than happy if they can cover it, if for no other reason he likes the holiday allotments used up wherever possible. Equally I support him in that I effectively manage a whole section of the factory, leaving him to concentrate on other areas.

It's a give and take thing that works well. If he tells me it's a struggle, I'd go in, Its not an expectation thing.


----------



## gbb (22 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Last year double yellow lines were painted on the road opposite our house because people were stupidly parking right on the corners which is silly and dangerous. There are 2 wardens taking pictures of 2 cars and issuing tickets, there is going to be 2 rather irate drivers.... Whatever your feelings regarding wardens and tickets these drivers are parked dangerously.


I never get the traffic warden hatred thing, it's just plain hatred for the sake of it. They're doing a job and an important one. II've never had a ticket, perhaps I just obey the rules...hard cheese if they don't, no point complaining.


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2019)

Back at the caravan. Shattered. Had a 20 mile detour to drop my son's friend off. Racing was good but absolutely shattered now.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Apr 2019)

Hot on the heels of my apparent desire for tattooing equipment, the clever Google advertising algorithm says I might need Vaseline. Unfortunately, my lifestyle is far less interesting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Hot on the heels of my apparent desire for tattooing equipment, the clever Google advertising algorithm says I might need Vaseline. Unfortunately, my lifestyle is far less interesting.



Humpf. The Mighty Algorithm has now decided the one thing missing in my life is an Opel. 

Mind you, this morning it was a new version of Bitcoin.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2019)

I am really tired. Been a manic few days.

One more day of craziness tomorrow - although that involves cycling-related retail therapy - and then I can have a few days to decompress before stewarding at a cat show in Coventry on Saturday.

Am currently sat with a  while watching the snooker.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Humpf. The Mighty Algorithm has now decided the one thing missing in my life is an Opel.
> 
> Mind you, this morning it was a new version of Bitcoin.


I'm starting to miss the lady who came here a few years ago and told each and everybody on CC that she only lived a few miles away and was really quite keen to meet me. It must have been during a period of hot weather because she had discarded most of her clothes. I can't remember her name.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I'm starting to miss the lady who came here a few years ago and told each and everybody on CC that she only lived a few miles away and was really quite keen to meet me. It must have been during a period of hot weather because she had discarded most of her clothes. I can't remember her name.


Deborah at five miles, Diane at three miles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Humpf. The Mighty Algorithm has now decided the one thing missing in my life is an Opel.
> 
> Mind you, this morning it was a new version of Bitcoin.


Trailer repair parts for mine, and scientific research laboratory equipment.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

Funeral plans/directors at times.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Deborah at five miles, Diane at three miles.


Was Deborah the one who seemed to be scratching her thigh? I thought as the time that she might have an infestation of pubic lice.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Was Deborah the one who seemed to be scratching her thigh? I thought as the time that she might have an infestation of pubic lice.


Diane was the one on the bed, if I remember right.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Apr 2019)

gbb said:


> I never get the traffic warden hatred thing, it's just plain hatred for the sake of it. They're doing a job and an important one. II've never had a ticket, perhaps I just obey the rules...hard cheese if they don't, no point complaining.



To be fair we did receiveve a parking ticket despite having a pay and display ticket in full view on show in our windscreen


----------



## slowmotion (22 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Diane was the one on the bed, if I remember right.


Thanks. I remember that the itchy one was sitting on a bed.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Apr 2019)

gbb said:


> We're a small team and our manager is very flexible. He'll be more than happy if they can cover it, if for no other reason he likes the holiday allotments used up wherever possible. Equally I support him in that I effectively manage a whole section of the factory, leaving him to concentrate on other areas.
> 
> It's a give and take thing that works well. If he tells me it's a struggle, I'd go in, Its not an expectation thing.



We are expected to take our holidays by the end of the year but we have to give 24hrs notice so that managers could arrange cover.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks. I remember that the itchy one was sitting on a bed.


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/i...plete-stranger-last-week.209474/#post-4534649


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Apr 2019)

Just had a fresh cream eclair at 10pm....yummy yum yum yum


----------



## slowmotion (22 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/i...plete-stranger-last-week.209474/#post-4534649


 Thanks. I had forgotten about that phone call.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Humpf. The Mighty Algorithm has now decided the one thing missing in my life is an Opel.
> 
> Mind you, this morning it was a new version of Bitcoin.


Invest wisely in Bitcoin, then use the profits to buy an Opel - preferably a classic such as


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks. I had forgotten about that phone call.


The number still in use?


----------



## slowmotion (22 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> The number still in use?


It came from a _bona fide _department in Hammersmith Hospital. They sent me detailed information about the facilities available to the guinea pigs in the drugs trial when they were in HH. There was something about "a resuscitation suite" within two minutes of the ward. The £1728 seemed a bit less attractive after reading that.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Invest wisely in Bitcoin, then use the profits to buy an Opel - preferably a classic such as
> View attachment 463756



Very nice. Me likey.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2019)

My algorithim now wants me to go to Aldi (Sud), but Mrs GA has already left for there. And they want me to buy Crank Bros. Pedals.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> My algorithim now wants me to go to Aldi (Sud), but Mrs GA has already left for there. And they want me to buy Crank Bros. Pedals.



Are these the ads on the forum?

If so, they want me to buy Burton's menswear...


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2019)

They now want me to get a BMC bicycle. And still with the trailer stuff.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2019)

You know, I listened to some AC/DC earlier today, I'm surprised they don't want me to go to Australia as well.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Apr 2019)

Anybody else here had Vaseline, or is it just me?


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Anybody else here had Vaseline, or is it just me?


Think you're on your own with that one.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You know, I listened to some AC/DC earlier today, I'm surprised they don't want me to go to Australia as well.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2019)

Now I'm getting golf clubs...


----------



## slowmotion (23 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Think you're on your own with that one.


I had adverts for Light Sabres earlier. Maybe Mr Google has mistaken me for a proctologist wannabe or something. Maybe I'm supposed to write my signature up there with the tattoo kit.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2019)

I had the light sabres as well... But then again, I *am* a sci-fi geekette, so can't say I minded that one.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I had adverts for Light Sabres earlier. Maybe Mr Google has mistaken me for a proctologist wannabe or something. Maybe I'm supposed to write my signature up there with the tattoo kit.


Waterproof the light saber?


----------



## slowmotion (23 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Waterproof the light saber?


For the love of God, please stop. Mr Google will be bombarding me with upper colonic lavage kits.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> For the love of God, please stop. Mr Google will be bombarding me with upper colonic lavage kits.


First hit for the two.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2019)

SRAM eTap* now.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> SRAM eTap* now.


Unlike me, Mr Google believes you live a blameless life.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Unlike me, Mr Google believes you live a blameless life.


Maybe world domination has something to do with it.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Are these the ads on the forum?
> 
> If so, they want me to buy Burton's menswear...


Whereas I currently am getting ads for very high heel shoes, I wonder if they come in a size 10.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> For the love of God, please stop. Mr Google will be bombarding me with upper colonic lavage kits.


I actually made the plastic tubes used in that procedure a few years ago.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Apr 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I actually made the plastic tubes used in that procedure a few years ago.


I'm sure that they were wonderful. A locum with a slender finger tried to explore that route last year. Whatever hosepipes you made, I don't want them.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Apr 2019)

things you lot get upto over night.... 



Well I'm back to the grind stone could do with a rest. 
Eaten and drank a little too much .. 

Big fire in Peterborough atm, the old toys r us building looks like its been set alight..


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Apr 2019)

Apparently I'm no longer interested in buying a car so they're trying to get me to lease one instead. 

Oh, but this page is a local power tool and fittings company, and more bike parts.

This is almost as exciting as the bin day news...


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2019)

So today is sort of my Monday as first day back at work since the weekend but then the calendar say's it's Tuesday i get the feeling this could be a confusing week for sure 

At least a cc er will advise what day to put the bins out 

Hope nobody injured in the fire @meta lon


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Anybody else here had Vaseline, or is it just me?


I put some on my hands last night .


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> To be fair we did receiveve a parking ticket despite having a pay and display ticket in full view on show in our windscreen



Theres a spot in the centre of Coventry where the signs seem a bit confusing, aparently they're all legally done, I picked up a ticket there when I first started driving again in 2012. I've nothing against the warden that issued the ticket, he was just doing his job, but I was annoyed at the time.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2019)

I am going to take it easy today. I felt a bit unwell yesterday evening, I might be going down with another bug .
Look what mowing the lawn does ! 
I'm sorry Dave r for not doing your lawn . I got as far as Halford when my extension lead ran out !


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I am going to take it easy today. I felt a bit unwell yesterday evening, I might be going down with another bug .
> Look what mowing the lawn does !
> I'm sorry Dave r for not doing your lawn . I got as far as Halford when my extension lead ran out !



Thats OK


----------



## gbb (23 Apr 2019)

Off today 
I dont know why, I got really cheesed off BHFriday at work, i did enjoy the weekend off then work again yesterday which was as dull as watching paint dry.
So this morning, had a small lie in till 8am, mooched around, might go clothes shopping for the grandkids later. It's a bit dull today, hopefully it may brighten up a bit.
But I'm off, and happier than yesterday


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2019)

Council put a brand new grit bin in place on Friday, they filled it this morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I am going to take it easy today. I felt a bit unwell yesterday evening, I might be going down with another bug .
> Look what mowing the lawn does !
> I'm sorry Dave r for not doing your lawn . I got as far as Halford when my extension lead ran out !


Sounds like the electric car I built.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> For the love of God, please stop. Mr Google will be bombarding me with upper colonic lavage kits.


Now, trailer stuff, top and bottom of page. I work in transportation, but I don't think I've ever used a trailer, except on a bicycle.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2019)

I've put a stop to it.


----------



## mybike (23 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Hot on the heels of my apparent desire for tattooing equipment, the clever Google advertising algorithm says I might need Vaseline. Unfortunately, my lifestyle is far less interesting.



The actual structure of one of those Google shortcuts:

https://www.google.com /url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiRzN6xl-bhAhWaVhUIHUL0AxUQFjAAegQIBhAC&url=https://www.cyclechat.net/&usg=AOvVaw1Gs-sWYOOV9vMOVlCZRWG1

(a space has been added after 'com' to prevent it being abbreviated)

Whereas from DuckDuckGo you get:

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Council put a brand new grit bin in place on Friday, they filled it this morning.


Due to the fact that my contact lenses are playing up , l mis-read the above as, "Council put a brand new girl bin in in place on Friday, they filled it this morning" For a moment l seriously considered moving back to the UK


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Due to the fact that my contact lenses are playing up , l mis-read the above as, "Council put a brand new girl bin in in place on Friday, they filled it this morning" For a moment l seriously considered moving back to the UK


Even if you read correctly, it'd be no good. It's been removed now.


----------



## mybike (23 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Council put a brand new grit bin in place on Friday, they filled it this morning.





classic33 said:


> Even if you read correctly, it'd be no good. It's been removed now.



That's a bit efficient.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2019)

mybike said:


> That's a bit efficient.


Maybe, given the weekend weather, they've decided it wasn't needed.


----------



## postman (23 Apr 2019)

Mrs P took us out on a walk.One hour of exercise.I was rewarded with an ice cream with a chocolate star placed on top,i like those kind of walks.


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2019)

Tiggy the cat is OK - one of the holes has healed over, the other improving. Vet's just administered a long acting anti-biotic !! That with worming tablet, and metacam for her arthritis, that will be £96 please. Vet reccons dog or fox bite (most likely fox here). Only two dogs, on our road, and both are on a lead.


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2019)

Lost my Garmin again.

Lost on Thursday, found this morning - the cat's had knocked it off the settee this time.


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Even if you read correctly, it'd be no good. It's been removed now.


Probably guarantee that the weather will take a turn for the worse now !


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Lost my Garmin again.
> 
> Lost on Thursday, found this morning - the cat's had knocked it off the settee this time.


Has it gone down the back?


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Apr 2019)

Just got back and an ad is now telling me "Convert Data", which is quite worrying, frankly. What data do I need to convert? Why? Is there a deadline and what happens if I don't? Should I even post this message before converting it? Will it crash the entire internet if I post without converting data?


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got back and an ad is now telling me "Convert Data", which is quite worrying, frankly. What data do I need to convert? Why? Is there a deadline and what happens if I don't? Should I even post this message before converting it? Will it crash the entire internet if I post without converting data?



Apparently not. Phew. As you were everyone.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got back and an ad is now telling me "Convert Data", which is quite worrying, frankly. What data do I need to convert? Why? Is there a deadline and what happens if I don't? Should I even post this message before converting it? *Will it crash the entire internet if I post without converting data?*


It does, we'll know who to blame, at least.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Apr 2019)

Busy day, just had my B12 jab so I should be all systems go by Thursday..


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Apr 2019)

meta lon said:


> I should be all systems go by Thursday..



That's what I promise my boss most Mondays...


----------



## slowmotion (23 Apr 2019)

The tattoo suppliers seem determined to get me inking...…

https://www.killerinktattoo.co.uk/b...MIyaWslv3m4QIVRm4bCh0-3AuuEAEYASAFEgI75PD_BwE


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> The tattoo suppliers seem determined to get me inking...…
> 
> https://www.killerinktattoo.co.uk/b...MIyaWslv3m4QIVRm4bCh0-3AuuEAEYASAFEgI75PD_BwE


Maybe it's a coded message system.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2019)

Nice day in Cambridge in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres. Did some bike-related retail therapy and went for tea and cake.

Fish and chip supper, and now relaxing with a  and the snooker on the telly.


----------



## alicat (23 Apr 2019)

My 34 year cunning plan has worked. Today I serviced and put back into use a new to me sewing machine that was top of the range in 1969 and it works fine. It's the machine that my grandmother used to make clothes for us when I was a child and the cunningness is that I bought the same model second hand in 1985 so I now have a spare for parts and I have never had to relearn the intricacies of a different sewing machine. I also have the pleasure of the knowledge that it's my grandma's machine. 

Oh and it's a brilliant machine. Find me a modern machine that is so quiet and does chain stitch.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2019)

I can't ,which is why I have an old one as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> The tattoo suppliers seem determined to get me inking...…
> 
> https://www.killerinktattoo.co.uk/b...MIyaWslv3m4QIVRm4bCh0-3AuuEAEYASAFEgI75PD_BwE


BMC, and investment bankers, are now after me.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> BMC, and investment bankers, are now after me.


I'd maps and torches earlier. Do they reckon I'll get lost in the dark?


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2019)

Treadmills and red diesel...


----------



## slowmotion (24 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> BMC, and investment bankers, are now after me.


[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kbTbg00AJU[/media]


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2019)

Morning all time to kick start the day


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Apr 2019)

Says rain for today, hope so as all the water butts are empty and its a bit dry...


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2019)

Morning. I have put the cardboard and plastic recycling bin out . The bin itself is made from a sturdy plastic if anyone is wondering !


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> ...The bin itself is made from a sturdy plastic...



Glad we cleared that up...


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I have put the cardboard and plastic recycling bin out . * The bin itself is made from a sturdy plastic if anyone is wondering ! *


Same here, but it's none recyclable plastic used.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Same here, but it's none recyclable plastic used.



Some people have no standards.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Some people have no standards.



And that's why we come on forums and talk to others


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Same here, but it's none recyclable plastic used.


Is that to stop them taking it away ?


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is that to stop them taking it away ?


Cheaper, when bought.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2019)

A nice blue cover has arrived for my phone . I just need to figure out how to use it now !


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A nice blue cover has arrived for my phone . I just need to figure out how to use it now !


Place over phone/handset.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Place over phone/handset.



It is this sort of deep and insightful commentary that makes us so grateful for your presence.


----------



## postman (24 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Place over phone/handset.



I wish to pass on this tip.Do not answer the phone while ironing.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> I wish to pass on this tip.Do not answer the phone while ironing.


Ouch !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Place over phone/handset.


I meant how to use the phone! 

I can also use it as a paperweight !


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2019)

My green recycling bin (garden & kitchen waste) was emptied this morning. They also collected my black bag - has been six weeks since I put one of those out.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2019)

Kitchen day today.

I have a guinea fowl in the crock pot - it's got home made sage, onion and parsley stuffing shoved up its bottom. Prepped veggies for roasting (onion, tomatoes, courgettes, sweet peppers) and have bulgur wheat soaking in a mix of veg stock, garlic and rosemary.

Planning a bit of bike fettling and snooker watching this afternoon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'd maps and torches earlier. Do they reckon I'll get lost in the dark?


Hydraulic deadweight tester.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I meant how to use the phone!
> 
> I can also use it as a paperweight !



The paper goes underneath if you're not sure how to use it.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Apr 2019)

Hey @slowmotion, in lieu of world domination news how's the moggie dominator coming along?


----------



## slowmotion (24 Apr 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Hey @slowmotion, in lieu of world domination news how's the moggie dominator coming along?


The electronics are finished and I'm working on the pan/tilt mechanism. I've tested a few different types of nozzle.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> The electronics is finished and I'm working on the pan/tilt mechanism. I've tested a few different types of nozzle.



Is it to be automatic or boffin controlled.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Apr 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Is it to be automatic or boffin controlled.


Boffin with remote joystick and camera gunsight.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2019)

This morning, I found a fork in the dessert spoon section of the cutlery drawer thingy.
It is now back in its rightful place, with the other forks. 

Harmony is restored....


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2019)

A very fine lunch consisting of avocado, prawns and chilli mayonnaise on home made wholemeal bread, two  and a lovely juicy pear.

Almost finished sorting the tools and spares for the Chartres. All that's left to go in the bar bag is an inner tube, patches, quick link, some haribo and an emergency £20 note.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Apr 2019)

Apparently I am going to Manchester next Thursday woopie doo


----------



## Speicher (24 Apr 2019)

@dave r - Have you heard about Halfords in Coventry and their Windscreen Viper?


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2019)

Feeling really sleepy... Right knee is also rather stiff after yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Feeling really sleepy... Right knee is also rather stiff after yesterday.


If it were Grumpy, I'd say see the Doc.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> If it were Grumpy, I'd say see the Doc.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Apr 2019)

Ragu for tea with a nice Shiraz from Co op, if only it was an elegant Carignan, hey ho


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Ragu for tea with a nice Shiraz from Co op, if only it was an elegant Carignan, hey ho



Keep reading "Elegant Cardigan"...


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Ragu for tea with a nice Shiraz from Co op, if only it was an elegant Carignan, hey ho


Aran do?


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Keep reading "Elegant Cardigan"...


I'll forego the cardigan so long as Utd score!


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'll forego the cardigan so long as Utd score!


You smoke a pipe?


----------



## roadrash (24 Apr 2019)

@classic33 they are jumpers not cardigans


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2019)

In bed. Shattered. Just did two nursing home visits after work. Decided where MIL is going. Looks more like the Hilton. Not the most expensive, but the nicest home. Room has a good view of the garden. All systems go for Tuesday. They even have an unlimited supply of boxes of tissues, MIL goes through loads.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Apparently I am going to Manchester next Thursday woopie doo



Pat @potsy on the head for me and tell him he's a gooood booyyy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> In bed. Shattered. Just did two nursing home visits after work. Decided where MIL is going. Looks more like the Hilton. Not the most expensive, but the nicest home. Room has a good view of the garden. All systems go for Tuesday. They even have an unlimited supply of boxes of tissues, MIL goes through loads.



Sounds good. I'm glad you're making progress on what could be a very difficult process.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'll forego the cardigan so long as Utd score!




Liverpool fan eh ... Me too loosely..... And Watford, both going up against city.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sounds good. I'm glad you're making progress on what could be a very difficult process.



She has no choice. Mobility gone, won't attempt to stand. Took 4 people to try and lift and bath her at the NHS community respite hospital. The nursing home has some great kit. Going to eat into her house value by £1k a week, but thats what it's there for (deferred charge on estate).


----------



## Katherine (24 Apr 2019)

Much later and shorter than forecast, but we finally had some rain - a spectacular storm, thunder and lightning. Hoping for some more as the ground is too hard to get the weeds out and I want to get the borders ready for some bedding plants.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> @classic33 they are jumpers not cardigans


Aran Wool Sweaters, just checked.


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2019)

Speicher said:


> @dave r - Have you heard about Halfords in Coventry and their Windscreen Viper?



No, I've heard nothing.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2019)

Lovely supper of guinea fowl wrapped in bacon with sage & onion stuffing (done in the crock pot, but finished in the oven), gravy made from the cooking juices, garlic & rosemary bulgur wheat, and roast mediterranean veggies (baby san marzano tomatoes, courgettes, sweet peppers & red onions).

Stuffed.

P.S. Most ingredients (other than cupboard staples) on yellow sticker of course LOL


----------



## slowmotion (24 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> Much later and shorter than forecast, but we finally had some rain - a spectacular storm, thunder and lightning. Hoping for some more as the ground is too hard to get the weeds out and I want to get the borders ready for some bedding plants.


Did you get any of the red dust from the Sahara?


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Did you get any of the red dust from the Sahara?


I wondered why the car was covered in dust, no camels or arabs though. Maybe that'll be tomorrow ?


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Apr 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Liverpool fan eh ... Me too loosely..... And Watford, both going up against city.


Uh? 2-0 and gutted. Outclassed grrrr!


----------



## slowmotion (24 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I wondered why the car was covered in dust, no camels or arabs though. Maybe that'll be tomorrow ?


The red dust gives good sunrises and sunsets, they say. It quite often gets picked up by winds and lands on the Alps, turning the snow a subtle shade of light pink.

BTW, probably best to carry an umbrella for the last two hazards.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Uh? 2-0 and gutted. Outclassed grrrr!


Cardigan it is then?


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Uh? 2-0 and gutted. Outclassed grrrr!



One of the only games Liverpool fans would be rooting for utd.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cardigan it is then?


I need a double cardigan and vodka


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I need a double cardigan and vodka



Never mind that, I'm going to need a whole shipment...


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2019)

Cut my grass, and won the battle with the trees and brush as well, after a good GP visit and a trip to Goodwill, I had lunch with Mrs.GA, and a bicycle ride thereafter. Japanese style pull saw, axe, and parang were all used in the brush and tree cutting. But I use a pull saw for a lot of carpentry as well.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Cut my grass, and won the battle with the trees and brush as well, after a good GP visit and a trip to Goodwill, I had lunch with Mrs.GA, and a bicycle ride thereafter. Japanese style pull saw, axe, and parang were all used in the brush and tree cutting. But I use a pull saw for a lot of carpentry as well.


Pull saws are wonderful for branch lopping. Much as I would love to have a small chainsaw, they scare the living daylights out of me.

BTW, I got an email from Pinterest saying I might be interested in logging photos...…...and vintage black glamour. I'm scratching my head on that one.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2019)

I'm thinking that a  would go down really well right now...


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm thinking that a  would go down really well right now...


Beat you to it.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Beat you to it.





Enjoy your brew. Hope you're having a biskit with it.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Enjoy your brew. Hope you're having a biskit with it.


Or two, maybe three/four...


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Or two, maybe three/four...



Ah. Yes. One of *those* moments.

What sort of biskits have you got? I have a choice between vanilla wafer rolls and plain digestives.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah. Yes. One of *those* moments.
> 
> What sort of biskits have you got? I have a choice between vanilla wafer rolls and plain digestives.


Aye

Jaffa Cakes & digestives(milk chocolate).


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2019)

Forgot to mention, I also have the option of a two finger kit kat - well, Tesco's own brand version of. I actually like them more than the actual kit kats.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Forgot to mention, I also have the option of a two finger kit kat - well, Tesco's own brand version of. I actually like them more than the actual kit kats.


Not had a Kit-Kat for 31 years the end this month.

And they used to make them less than 4 miles away!


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not had a Kit-Kat for 31 years the end this month.
> 
> And they used to make them less than 4 miles away!



Oooooer...

I'm sort of rather partial to the odd one every now and again. Handy in a packed lunch as well.

Typical packup here is a cheese sandwich, bag of crisps, kit kat, a banana and a tangerine. Plus either a bottle of water or a flask of tea.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oooooer...
> 
> I'm sort of rather partial to the odd one every now and again. Handy in a packed lunch as well.
> 
> Typical packup here is a cheese sandwich, bag of crisps, kit kat, a banana and a tangerine. Plus either a bottle of water or a flask of tea.


Ended up with an arm that was more like a leg, sizewise. I'd had a "few" of the ones destined for the middle east.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ended up with an arm that was more like a leg, sizewise. I'd had a "few" of the ones destined for the middle east.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm thinking that a  would go down really well right now...



Just about to go and make my morning cuppa


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2019)

Morning. Exciting news ! I will be putting my paper and metal recycling box out soon .  I will let you know of any further developments .


----------



## Katherine (25 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I wondered why the car was covered in dust, no camels or arabs though. Maybe that'll be tomorrow ?


I don't think so. 
I had to wash my car on Tuesday because it had a green film all over from 4 days of gardening by everyone in the locality.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2019)

It was a moving moment as I carried the box round to the front of our house. Especially for the box which had remained in our back yard for the past 2 weeks .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> I don't think so.
> I had to wash my car on Tuesday because it had a green film all over from 4 days of gardening by everyone in the locality.


You should have left it on as it would he looked a bit like a Neopolitan.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2019)

Taking £1 billion out of customer's pockets !  I wish I had discovered it sooner, I could have bought another bike !


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

A mix of  and  here this morning, and a tad blustery.

Made fillet americain this morning. Looking forward to having some of it for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Exciting news ! I will be putting my paper and metal recycling box out soon .  I will let you know of any further developments .


If it rains won't the paper bin be useless. A bit like a chocolate fireguard?


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

A very fine lunch of two slices of home made rye bread, one with jarlsberg cheese, the other with fillet americain, two , three fresh figs and a pear.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2019)

Why do people employ idiots


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Why do people employ idiots


Probably because it makes them appear bright by comparison


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2019)

And while we are on the subject of idiots l am going to attempt to make a cheese soufflé this evening


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> And while we are on the subject of idiots l am going to attempt to make a cheese soufflé this evening



1) Make sure the bowl you whisk your egg whites in isn't greasy. Give it a wipe with some vinegar before starting.

2) Add a pinch of cream of tartar to your egg whites.

3) Fold the egg whites into the rest of the mix with a metal spoon.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

Having a nice 

No biskit, as it's too close to supper time, and there's a vanilla slice in the fridge with my name on it...


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> And while we are on the subject of idiots l am going to attempt to make a cheese soufflé this evening


The king of souffles...good luck!


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> The king of souffles...good luck!





Grant Fondo said:


> The king of souffles...good luck!


What's the verdict ?
The dish is 20cm in diameter and my partner and l have just devoured the lot


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> What's the verdict ?
> The dish is 20cm in diameter and my partner and l have just devoured the lot
> View attachment 464039


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> What's the verdict ?
> The dish is 20cm in diameter and my partner and l have just devoured the lot
> View attachment 464039


Why devour the dish and not it's contents?


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why devour the dish and not it's contents?


Oh we ate the contents as well as th crunchy stuff !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> What's the verdict ?
> The dish is 20cm in diameter and my partner and l have just devoured the lot
> View attachment 464039


The best soufflé I ever cooked (also the only soufflé I ever cooked) was a blue cheese one. One of those stinky French ones, bleu d'Auvergne perhaps. May one enquire as to which cheese was consumed?


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> 1) Make sure the bowl you whisk your egg whites in isn't greasy. Give it a wipe with some vinegar before starting.
> 
> 2) Add a pinch of cream of tartar to your egg whites.
> 
> 3) Fold the egg whites into the rest of the mix with a metal spoon.


Sorted , whats the verdict on the photo....it tasted really very good !


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Sorted , whats the verdict on the photo....it tasted really very good !


You ate the photo as well!


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The best soufflé I ever cooked (also the only soufflé I ever cooked) was a blue cheese one. One of those stinky French ones, bleu d'Auvergne perhaps. May one enquire as to which cheese was consumed?


Indeed yes, it was a mix of cantal and conte 18 month matured with a parmesan topping ( proper parmigiana wot we buy when in Italy)


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Sorted , whats the verdict on the photo....it tasted really very good !



Looks pretty good to me.  I have the same dish, and a six egg souffle tends to rise above the top... 

I did get a job lot of cheap eggs on yellow sticker over the easter hols, I now rather fancy a cheese souffle...


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Indeed yes, it was a mix of cantal and conte 18 month matured with a parmesan topping ( proper parmigiana wot we buy when in Italy)



My usual choice is a mix of extra mature cheddar and provolone piccante...


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You ate the photo as well!


insatiable , thats me !!


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Looks pretty good to me.  I have the same dish, and a six egg souffle tends to rise above the top...
> 
> I did get a job lot of cheap eggs on yellow sticker over the easter hols, I now rather fancy a cheese souffle...


I used four on the advice of Nigel Slater !


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Looks pretty good to me.  I have the same dish, and a six egg souffle tends to rise above the top...
> 
> I did get a job lot of cheap eggs on yellow sticker over the easter hols, I now rather fancy a cheese souffle...


Go for it!


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

Oh, and one extra tip - forgot earlier...

It's a waste of cheese to line your dish with it before putting the mix in. It sticks mightily, and makes the dish a pain to clean. Just grease the dish and stick the extra cheese into the souffle mix.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Go for it!



I also got a job lot of cheese on yellow sticker... 

Makes me believe in fate, sometimes...


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and one extra tip - forgot earlier...
> 
> It's a waste of cheese to line your dish with it before putting the mix in. It sticks mightily, and makes the dish a pain to clean. Just grease the dish and stick the extra cheese into the souffle mix.


I agree , l did grease the dish and then coated it with parmesan ...makes absolutely no sense unless you have an audience then l guess it looks all chefie !


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I also got a job lot of cheese on yellow sticker...
> 
> Makes me believe in fate, sometimes...


I believe in feta !


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> I believe in feta !


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

Chicken spring rolls with sweet & sour sauce, plus a vegetable chow mein (with lots of ginger and garlic).

The world is a good place chez Casa Reynard tonight.


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Chicken spring rolls with sweet & sour sauce, plus a vegetable chow mein (with lots of ginger and garlic).
> 
> The world is a good place chez Casa Reynard tonight.


Ahh , a culinary soulmate !


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Ahh , a culinary soulmate !





I love to cook


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I love to cook


And he likes to eat.


woodbutcher said:


> Ahh ,a culinary soulmate !


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> And he likes to eat.



Who doesn't? 

I am both an epicure and a gourmet. Hence the cycling...


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I love to cook


I will drink to that !


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I love to cook


Nothing to apologise for , cooking and eating are two of lifes genuine pleasures !


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Nothing to apologise for , cooking and eating are two of lifes genuine pleasures !


With drinking an extra?


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> With drinking an extra?


Not an extra, more an integral part of culinary experience and sensory pleasure ....


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Not an extra, more an integral part of culinary experience and sensory pleasure ....



Not for me, I'm teetotal... 

However, I do have this almost infinite capacity for cups of tea. Sante!


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2019)

Watching 'Ambulance'.

Girl gave birth in a crap hotel in Manchester (I know where) - no idea she was pregnant... whatttt. I'm a stupid fella, but (having had two kids with my wife) ?


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2019)

I have a lapful of Poppycat.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2019)

My missus has been on a 'temp' contract for a year - loved it, but it was maternity cover. She's moved on another 'temp' contract for 3 months, so we've been working out travel as it's over the 'ship canal' in Exchange Quay (Manchester) Anyway, she hasn't yet done a full weeks work over the past few weeks (holidays/handover) but the company have said she is 'permanent'. Quite a big salary increase I believe. I've recently registered with the same agency.... 

It's worth the extra 'hours' for me to drop her off then get to my work, and come back to collect her - she hasn't worked full time for a long time so will help her adjust. It's a long day for both of us, out over 12 hours a day....


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Watching 'Ambulance'.
> 
> Girl gave birth in a crap hotel in Manchester (I know where) - no idea she was pregnant... whatttt. I'm a stupid fella, but (having had two kids with my wife) ?



Apparently it happens, but like you I struggle to get my head round the idea.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2019)

Leftover pizza for dinner after a nice dog walk.
Ducks (mallards) have moved into my holly bushes.
Mrs. GAs car may be recalled.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Leftover pizza for dinner after a nice dog walk.
> Ducks (mallards) have moved into my holly bushes.*
> Mrs. GAs car may be recalled.*


Serious issues?


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2019)

Right, Bedfordshire for me, via intermediate stations of Wooden Hill, Hot Bath, Good Book and Kitty Cuddles.

Nunnight one and all.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, Bedfordshire for me, via intermediate stations of Wooden Hill, Hot Bath, Good Book and Kitty Cuddles.
> 
> Nunnight one and all.


Hope the book was waterproofed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Serious issues?


The pizza, once rewarmed, was not as good as it was previously.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Ducks (mallards) have moved into my holly bushes



This should sort em,


View: https://youtu.be/_cO2D4rjQ1o


Not sure if it'll do the Holly much good though.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Leftover pizza for dinner after a nice dog walk.
> Ducks (mallards) have moved into my holly bushes.
> Mrs. GAs car may be recalled.



My 17 year plug Toyota corolla has just been recalled for the third time. This is for an improvement on the last recall some years ago on an airbag inflator.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2019)

Well thank goodness it's Friday and off this morning to have some blood samples taken but can't eat or drink beforehand


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well thank goodness it's Friday and off this morning to have some blood samples taken but can't eat or drink beforehand


Bon chance !


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2019)

Here 20 minutes early and 8 in line and I would love a cuppa


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2019)

Morning. It was bright and sunny first thing but it looks like the clouds are already moving in from the West .

I think I may go and play with some washing up !


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It was bright and sunny first thing but it looks like the clouds are already moving in from the West .
> 
> I think I may go and play with some washing up !


Leave it outside, let the rain do it for you.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2019)

I have packed our parasol away as I don't want it taking off like a helicopter in the winds later.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> My 17 year plug Toyota corolla has just been recalled for the third time. This is for an improvement on the last recall some years ago on an airbag inflator.


I think that's whats going on here, as well, on the Fiat/Chrysler. Inflator does not supposedly inflate in a crash.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2019)

Our 're-organisation/redundancy risk' is going ahead. 4 people, 7 jobs available and having to re-apply for our job. Just sent a lengthy letter to HR asking lots of questions:- lists of 'alternative jobs', can I have time off to look for a new job ?, can I have details of my redundancy package etc. etc. Oh, and by the way, when you did the same exercise for HR staff you just slotted them in, so why is it different for us ?

If you don't treat folk fairly, do not expect me to play ball.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2019)

It is absolutely pishing it down here.

I just washed up.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It is absolutely pishing it down here.
> 
> I just washed up.


Are the two connected?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Are the two connected?



I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2019)

In other news, I've lost my Moleskine notebook.

I am also not _entirely _sure how to spell Moleskine.


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, I've lost my Moleskine notebook.
> 
> I am also not _entirely _sure how to spell Moleskine.



It will be with my Garmin 705 and Dave's passport !


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Apr 2019)

By the looks of the weather forecast we won't be leaving our house tomorrow


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> By the looks of the weather forecast we won't be leaving our house tomorrow



Supposed to be going to our caravan, but might not bother if nasty weather.


----------



## postman (26 Apr 2019)

My word this keeping fit for the diabetes is going great,never have i kept up a training prog like this one i do.But on another note i have scorched my fave black trousers i have left a white line down the seam,so just ordered another pair.But being a Yorkshirman i will wear the damaged ones around the house.


----------



## Katherine (26 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have packed our parasol away as I don't want it taking off like a helicopter in the winds later.


I put extra weights (in the form of tyres and wheelbarrows) on the tarpaulin on the sandpit in the nursery and reception garden today. Last time there was a storm over a weekend we came back to find a hole in the sandpit gouged out by the wind and sand all over their garden. The tarpaulin is really only to keep the cats off and is normally held down with plastic crates. 



fossyant said:


> It will be with my Garmin 705 and Dave's passport !


And my watch. I'm always forgetting where I've put it but this time it's been missing for a few weeks. It's not in any of the places where I've previously left it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> I put extra weights (in the form of tyres and wheelbarrows) on the tarpaulin on the sandpit in the nursery and reception garden today. Last time there was a storm over a weekend we came back to find a hole in the sandpit gouged out by the wind and sand all over their garden. The tarpaulin is really only to keep the cats off and is normally held down with plastic crates.
> 
> 
> And my watch. I'm always forgetting where I've put it but this time it's been missing for a few weeks. It's not in any of the places where I've previously left it.


Would tent stakes be more be effective ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Would tent stakes be more be effective ?



Possibly, but a bit harsh on the cats.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2019)

Hmm... A couple of hours ago a potential employer contacted my and invited me for an interview.

This is very encouraging because I thought I'd messed up my application as I'd made multiple typos when I wrote it, and I'd not heard back from them in over a month.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmm... A couple of hours ago a potential employer contacted my and invited me for an interview.
> 
> This is very encouraging because I thought I'd messed up my application as I'd made multiple typos when I wrote it, and I'd not heard back from them in over a month.


Maybe they've corrected the typo's and are ready to hand it back marked.


----------



## Katherine (26 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmm... A couple of hours ago a potential employer contacted my and invited me for an interview.
> 
> This is very encouraging because I thought I'd messed up my application as I'd made multiple typos when I wrote it, and I'd not heard back from them in over a month.


Good luck with your interview!


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe they've corrected the typo's and are ready to hand it back marked.



It'd take longer than a couple of months...


----------



## Katherine (26 Apr 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Would tent stakes be more be effective ?


The sand is below the level of the wooden walls and the tarpaulin just sits on the sand. We roll it up when the children are using the garden.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2019)

There is supposed to be a steam special going from Paddington to Plymouth via Bristol Temple Meads tomorrow morning.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It'd take longer than a couple of months...


Maybe pointing out the bits you didn't get wrong then.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2019)

Eh, well this was a day that didn't quite go as planned...

Spent the morning in town running errands. Got caught in horrendous traffic (car hit a tree I think, road closed), late home for lunch.

Sorted out my hungry, only to notice that Madam Poppy has a problem with her mouth. She wouldn't let me look at it. Manage to get an emergency tea time appointment at the vet. Poppy has snapped her last remaining bottom canine (the other one broke after a hard landing seven years ago) and made a mess of her gum. She's on metacam over the weekend and off for a dental on Monday morning to remove the root and sort out her mouth.

Barely enough energy to throw supper together.

Have only just sat down with a 

Still need to sort out my stuff for tomorrow as I'm stewarding at a cat show in Coventry.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe pointing out the bits you didn't get wrong then.



That would certainly be quicker.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2019)

I did pick out a few bits on YS in Tesco this morning though...

Got some taleggio and cave-aged cheddar at half price, likewise strawberries, raspberries and courgettes, while the damaged goods crate yielded three boxes of special k breakfast cereal, a jar of jalapenos and a large bottle of Filippo Berio extra virgin olive oil.

Plenty of stuff off the meat, fish and deli counters, but nothing much I wanted and there wasn't that much knocked off any of it. New development is that they now put security tags on the YS stuff off the counters. Guess people have been swiping stuff of late...


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2019)

Anyways, off to bed. I have to be up at 6...


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I did pick out a few bits on YS in Tesco this morning though...
> 
> Got some taleggio and cave-aged cheddar at half price, likewise strawberries, raspberries and courgettes, while the damaged goods crate yielded three boxes of special k breakfast cereal, a jar of jalapenos and a large bottle of Filippo Berio extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> Plenty of stuff off the meat, fish and deli counters, but nothing much I wanted and there wasn't that much knocked off any of it. *New development is that they now put security tags on the YS stuff off the counters. Guess people have been swiping stuff of late...*


You mean like the machine itself?

Tesco are supposed to be starting to use a new manual price tag, which has a built in security tag.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Eh, well this was a day that didn't quite go as planned...
> 
> Spent the morning in town running errands. Got caught in horrendous traffic (car hit a tree I think, road closed), late home for lunch.
> 
> ...


Aahh poor Poppy, give her a from me.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2019)

So windy and damp outside here  . 

Looks like a quiet day then


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Eh, well this was a day that didn't quite go as planned...
> 
> Spent the morning in town running errands. Got caught in horrendous traffic (car hit a tree I think, road closed), late home for lunch.
> 
> ...



You're in my neck of the woods..


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2019)

May I draw members attention to the existence of Japanese Melon Soda. In a bottle:







You're welcome.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2019)

Morning. It is a bit windy out.
I had a bad migraine last night . I don't feel too special today so I will be taking things a bit easy.


----------



## Katherine (27 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is a bit windy out.
> I had a bad migraine last night . I don't feel too special today so I will be taking things a bit easy.


Hope you are feeling better later.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is a bit windy out.
> I had a bad migraine last night . I don't feel too special today so I will be taking things a bit easy.



Ugh. Sympathies from a fellow migraine sufferer. Hope that will improve soon. How long do they usually last?


----------



## midlife (27 Apr 2019)

Proper hailstones!!


----------



## Speicher (27 Apr 2019)

I got rained on this morning! Can I borrow a hair drier please?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> Hope you are feeling better later.


Thanks . Im taking it easy .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ugh. Sympathies from a fellow migraine sufferer. Hope that will improve soon. How long do they usually last?


I don't get many and they usually go within a couple of hours of rest . Last nightsn one seems to have gone on for a long time.

I caught sight of the steam engine from my bedroom window, it was on time !


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I don't get many and they usually go within a couple of hours of rest . Last nightsn one seems to have gone on for a long time.
> 
> I caught sight of the steam engine from my bedroom window, it was on time !



Humpf. Now I've had a migraine kick off. Anti nausea tablets help, hopefully paracetamol will deal with the headache.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2019)

Speicher said:


> I got rained on this morning! Can I borrow a hair drier please?
> 
> View attachment 464186


Perhaps a feather dryer, instead, owing to your special situation.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2019)

Speicher said:


> I got rained on this morning! Can I borrow a hair drier please?
> 
> View attachment 464186



Don't get in a flap: I doubt anyone here gives a hoot about appearances.

(Hat, coat, et c...)


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2019)

No one should get their feathers ruffled about the weather.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Apr 2019)

A pleasant surprise this morning. 
Checked my account and found £4168 added... £12 pcm little investment i took out in 99.
And ive just sold my Cube FS bike too.... What will the 3rd surprise be i wonder??? I'm thinking a bill of some kind.. 


In other news , its blowing a hoolie


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2019)

I've had a few naps. Slight headache but don't need parrots.
Just discovered that the steam engine is off to Minehead tomorrow and the tour continues up to Preston and Edinburgh next week .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2019)

I just rescued a baby Robin from Schrodie. He had brought something into the living room. I managed to retrieve it from him and took it up to the top of our garden. I chased off our neighbour's cat which had another bird in his mouth and had dropped it in our neighbours garden. I placed the baby Robin in the top of a hedge and the parents seem to be flying back and forth to it.
I had to chase the neighbours cat off again !


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I just rescued a baby Robin from Schrodie. He had brought something into the living room. I managed to retrieve it from him and took it up to the top of our garden. I chased off our neighbour's cat which had another bird in his mouth and had dropped it in our neighbours garden. I placed the baby Robin in the top of a hedge and the parents seem to be flying back and forth to it.
> I had to chase the neighbours cat off again !



I watched two Robbins having Territorial stand off the other day, tails up staring at each other then a flurry of dancing about before more staring.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tesco are supposed to be starting to use a new manual price tag, which has a built in security tag.



Sounds like what was on the packs of stuff from the counter.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Aahh poor Poppy, give her a from me.



I will do... 

She's a lot happier now that the metacam has kicked in.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2019)

dave r said:


> You're in my neck of the woods..



Ryton-on-Dunsmore to be more accurate... At the Sports Connexions place.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2019)

Hope everyone who was feeling pawly is feeling a bit more chipper xxx


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2019)

Had a lovely day stewarding at the Bedford & District show today - in the household pet section, my favourite  Driving to and from the show was rather, umm, entertaining, given the weather. Stopped off at a friend's place on the way home for a  and a good chinwag.

Now relaxing with a  and a lap full of Poppycat.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> May I draw members attention to the existence of Japanese Melon Soda. In a bottle:
> 
> View attachment 464179
> 
> ...


Tis a can, there's damage at the joint on't bottom.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Don't get in a flap: I doubt anyone here gives a hoot about appearances.
> 
> (Hat, coat, et c...)


TwitToo?


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tis a can, there's damage at the joint on't bottom.



Indeed it is: a _can _in the shape of a _bottle_.

So there. Because they _can_.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2019)

Morning. I have just been downstairs and made some . Schrodie has had his breakfast and is lying on our bed now.
Despite having a restful day yesterday it feels like I have run a marathon !  If it is a bug it is disguising itself well .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2019)

The weather here this morning looks a bit calmer with a bit of a breeze blowing with some high broken cloud. The sun hasn't broken through yet .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2019)

Right, 3 mugs of tea and 2 of coffee plus a load of laundry washed and dried. I better get back to bed or I'll never get up to Cloudwater this afternoon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Apr 2019)

Tesco 3 cheese bread and scrambled eggs for brekkie 
Bit better day, so hopefully going to burn it off later..


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ryton-on-Dunsmore to be more accurate... At the Sports Connexions place.



Yes, I know where you are.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2019)

Oh ! I see there is a marathon on. I'd better do the washing up .


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, 3 mugs of tea and 2 of coffee plus a load of laundry washed and dried. I better get back to bed or I'll never get up to Cloudwater this afternoon.



Blimey, you got up early. I foretell several trips to the loo for you after that lot. Going back to bed might be risky.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2019)

After yesterdays weather everything is still standing, nothing has been lost from the roof or garden


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2019)

Washer is on, bedroom cleaned.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Washer is on, bedroom cleaned.



Wish I could clean rooms with my washer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

Currently trying to write my application letters for a job. This is somewhat difficult because it must be:


Reasonably tailored for the specific job or organisation I'm applying for, and also 

Grammatically correct, so I have to get it checked because my German is fluent but I treat German sentences as a sort of downhill MTB route: I aim for the other end and try to get over the obstacles as fast as possible.

This means I'm currently writing paragraphs specific to the three areas I'm aiming for (Addiction/Psychological therapy, Adult retraining and education, and Youthwork) in the hope I can get those checked, and then cut and paste as required.

Mind you, as the one interview I have so far is the result of a hurriedly written and uncorrected email (I had 20 minutes to write and send it) I'm not sure why I'm bothering.

In other news it's pishing it down.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Had a lovely day stewarding at the Bedford & District show today - in the household pet section, my favourite  Driving to and from the show was rather, umm, entertaining, given the weather. Stopped off at a friend's place on the way home for a  and a good chinwag.
> 
> Now relaxing with a  and a lap full of Poppycat.


As I was out/working on Friday, I forgot to wish you a happy Alien Day Friday. Sorry about that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

Beautiful Daughter is experimenting with tantrums. She's just been told she can't have something:

Waaaaaaahahahahahaaaaaa...

(_pause to evaluate reaction. Nothing._)

(Slightly higher octave)

_Waaaaaaahahahahahaaaaaa..._
_
(pause again to evaluate reaction: not a sausage)

(Slightly higher octave)

*Waaaaaaahahahahahaaaaaa...*
_

*Beautiful wife*: (from another room): Try again; you may get even higher next time...


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Indeed it is: a _can _in the shape of a _bottle_.
> 
> So there. Because they _can_.


Mis-leading/incorrect description and damaged to boot.


----------



## Speicher (28 Apr 2019)

I found a tee shirt I like: 

https://teechip.com/underestimate-me-owl?retailProductCode=C0CD48EB53F4B7-4CCAE698C59D-GS2-TC2-YEL


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hope everyone who was feeling pawly is feeling a bit more chipper xxx


Left thumb isn't sore.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mis-leading/incorrect description and damaged to boot.



It didn't really taste of melons either.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

Speicher said:


> I found a tee shirt I like:
> 
> https://teechip.com/underestimate-me-owl?retailProductCode=C0CD48EB53F4B7-4CCAE698C59D-GS2-TC2-YEL



I want one: just the text; _in German_.

Actually, no: in English would be more fun...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently trying to write my application letters for a job. This is somewhat difficult because it must be:
> 
> 
> Reasonably tailored for the specific job or organisation I'm applying for, and also
> ...



Letter is three pages long with all the variations included. Just realised I've been working on it for over an hour.

Also, it is still pishing it down.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2019)

No rain here at the moment but not going to risk putting the washing out.


----------



## Salar (28 Apr 2019)

Loud scream from our living room last night.

A bat had managed to enter and was flying manically all over the place, the dog couldn't care less, he got his ball, thought it was play time.

Being a hero I coaxed it to the kitchen back door to escape. Second time this has happened.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Letter is three pages long with all the variations included. Just realised I've been working on it for over an hour.
> 
> Also, it is still pishing it down.



Letters sent for correction, hooray.

Need to go to work in a couple of hours...


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Letters sent for correction, hooray.
> 
> Need to go to work in a couple of hours...


You mean it is Monday?


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2019)

Good night's sleep.

Now having a quiet day during which I will be watching / listening to the BTCC meeting from Donington, the Leicester v Arsenal game, the F1 from Azerbaijan and the snooker from Sheffield.

Am thinking about a bite of lunch before the F1 starts...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> You mean it is Monday?



For me, yes.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2019)

How many 4 letter words can you make from 'social' I am playing wordscape and all the words I can think of have been used so there is still 1 word left but I am damned if I can think of it

Also, alas, oils, coil.....


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2019)

Arsenal lost 

Ferrari cocked things up again 

Colin Turkington has won the first two BTCC races of the day


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> How many 4 letter words can you make from 'social' I am playing wordscape and all the words I can think of have been used so there is still 1 word left but I am damned if I can think of it
> 
> Also, alas, oils, coil.....



Ails - as in "What ails you?"


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2019)

@Lullabelle coal


----------



## 13 rider (28 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> How many 4 letter words can you make from 'social' I am playing wordscape and all the words I can think of have been used so there is still 1 word left but I am damned if I can think of it
> 
> Also, alas, oils, coil.....


Soil ?


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2019)

That's the annoying thing with wordscapes ,quite often there are many more words than they have used in any one puzzle


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2019)

Silo.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

At work. The show seems to be an 80's musical with a cast of approximately 2397 teenagers.

The place is full of schrieking artistc types, all highy strung, and all nervous. And that's just the parents.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ails - as in "What ails you?"



An appropriate word from 'Social'.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> An appropriate word from 'Social'.


Also cola on cols, whilst watching yer locs


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

I have recently concluded that I need to cut my fingernails.


----------



## Katherine (28 Apr 2019)

midlife said:


> Proper hailstones!!


We had proper hailstones too. Quite spectacular and the good thing about them is that they are short lasting.




Lullabelle said:


> After yesterdays weather everything is still standing, nothing has been lost from the roof or garden



After the winds we've had over the winter, I think everything has already come down that's likely to.
It's a shame that most of the blossom has been blown off though.

It's been such a lovely day in contrast to the vile weather we had yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have recently concluded that I need to* cut my fingernails.*


Easy do.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Silo.



Genius . I have been looking at it for so long I couldn't see it.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ails - as in "What ails you?"



Got that thank you


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Lullabelle coal



Have that 1 thank you


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> That's the annoying thing with wordscapes ,quite often there are many more words than they have used in any one puzzle



It is very frustrating at times but also fun, I am also learning new words which I doubt are in the English Dictionary


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2019)

Slow day today - we bought a salmon earlier in the week, but got it out earlier and it didn't smell good - nearly heaved. Got to think of something else for tea, fish fingers ?


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> We had proper hailstones too. Quite spectacular and the good thing about them is that they are short lasting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Today has been a mixed bag, bitterly cold, warm and sunny...no wind though.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> How many 4 letter words can you make from 'social' I am playing wordscape and all the words I can think of have been used so there is still 1 word left but I am damned if I can think of it
> 
> Also, alas, oils, coil.....


 Loci.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2019)

That was a cracking F4 race at Donny...

Now for the last BTCC race of the day.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> How many 4 letter words can you make from 'social' I am playing wordscape and all the words I can think of have been used so there is still 1 word left but I am damned if I can think of it
> 
> Also, alas, oils, coil.....



Cols (hills) but how do you get alas, there's only 1 A


----------



## gbb (28 Apr 2019)

My wife is watching Holby on catchup. Now that's mundane 

I hope, I really really hope hospital staff are not like that in real life, not even remotely....because its pathetic . I never understand how my wife watches it and gets hooked up in the 'storylines'  jeez, what a load of old tosh.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

gbb said:


> My wife is watching Holby on catchup. Now that's mundane
> 
> I hope, I really really hope hospital staff are not like that in real life, not even remotely....because its pathetic . I never understand how my wife watches it and gets hooked up in the 'storylines'  jeez, what a load of old tosh.



Mine watches Japanese game shows. They aren't generally as horrific as those which get shown on western TV, don't worry. 

Generally they're just brain mushing & pathetic, like ours, but in Japanese...

Oh, and the 'dramas' are like Holby written by someone who is very depressed and hates their job.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2019)

Off to have a  and a sammich.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mine watches Japanese game shows. They aren't generally as horrific as those which get shown on western TV, don't worry.
> 
> Generally they're just brain mushing & pathetic, like ours, but in Japanese...
> 
> Oh, and the 'dramas' are like Holby written by someone who is very depressed and hates their job.


Anyone?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n0TN3soge9o


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Now for the last BTCC race of the day.


Drat I do hope my box recorded it I forgot it was on today, watched the F1 instead.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Apr 2019)

How much mundanity?!

I go offline for a couple of weeks and find over fifty pages of mundanity has passed me by. So I skipped to the last page of the thread 

Firstly, I had a virus, one symptom of which was I couldn't stand bright light. No direct light so no phone, tablet or laptop. I could stand the TV if there was ambient light to diffuse the glare. 

Secondly, I get better and have to work my socks off in preparation for a job interview. _Mentally exhausting_. 

Thirdly, to round the period off, I've just done two days learning to be a cycling coach.

Phew! I'm knackered! Another hour and I'm off to bed to catch up on my... zzzzzzz zzzzzz zzzzzz


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> How much mundanity?!
> 
> I go offline for a couple of weeks and find over fifty pages of mundanity has passed me by. So I skipped to the last page of the thread



Some people can't appreciate fine art.



LeetleGreyCells said:


> Firstly, I had a virus, one symptom of which was I couldn't stand bright light. No direct light so no phone, tablet or laptop. I could stand the TV if there was ambient light to diffuse the glare.
> 
> Secondly, I get better and have to work my socks off in preparation for a job interview. _Mentally exhausting_.
> 
> ...



Hells bells, you've been through it. How was the interview? Here's hoping the next few weeks allow a chance to recuperate.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hells bells, you've been through it. How was the interview? Here's hoping the next few weeks allow a chance to recuperate.



From my point of view, I think the interview went really well. I answered the questions without babbling too much, gave lots of examples of how I would be wonderful for the job (I would be! Honest!!) and I think I made a good impression. I _really_ want the job, not only for the pay, but because it would be a great job in fantastic surroundings and the small team seemed very friendly and welcoming - a job that's challenging and enjoyable. I just have to wait now to hear back, hopefully by the end of next week. Fingers crossed.

I could do with a day to unwind a little.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Drat I do hope my box recorded it I forgot it was on today, watched the F1 instead.



Fingers crossed it did.

I had the F1 on the radio (well, on the TV, as it was on 5 live sports extra) and the BTCC meeting on the laptop.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> How much mundanity?!
> 
> I go offline for a couple of weeks and find over fifty pages of mundanity has passed me by. So I skipped to the last page of the thread
> 
> ...



Glad you're back - and feeling more chipper.  That sounds like a positively nasty bug.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Glad you're back - and feeling more chipper.  That sounds like a positively nasty bug.


Thanks. Yes, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone!


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2019)

@LeetleGreyCells good luck with the job


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Apr 2019)

roadrash said:


> @LeetleGreyCells good luck with the job


Thanks! I've got fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## postman (28 Apr 2019)

i am going fencing tomorrow.In laws garden fence is knackered so three panels need replacing.Just behind the garage the rest is green hedging that belongs to the flats next door.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> i am going fencing tomorrow.In laws garden fence is knackered so three panels need replacing.Just behind the garage the rest is green hedging that belongs to the flats next door.



I prefer the fencing of the sword-related variety. 

En garde! Du pret! Allez!


----------



## postman (28 Apr 2019)

En garde! Du pret! Allez! Bonnet de douche - Delboy meaning: Excellent.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2019)

postman said:


> En garde! Du pret! Allez! Bonnet de douche - Delboy meaning: Excellent.


----------



## postman (28 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


>




as soon as i read the post,Del Boy Trotter sprang to mind.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2019)

I have to take Poppy for her dental in the morning, hence the biscuit dispenser has been taken away.

Two very confused puddy tats who are wondering where their food has gone.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have to take Poppy for her dental in the morning, hence the biscuit dispenser has been taken away.
> 
> Two very confused puddy tats who are wondering where their food has gone.


Where's the canary?


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where's the canary?



That would explain the random feathers on the carpet, then... 

Poppy's thrown a wobbly about the no food thing and knocked the treat tin and the box of pouches off the work surface in the kitchen...


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Apr 2019)

Bike to work day.. Not a bad morning


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2019)

Looking forward to getting a whole week's worth of commuting in this week 

Going to try and cut some grass tonight so form a Q


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2019)

I'm hungry, I really fancy a fry up but the kitchen is bare - just muesli! - and the shops aren't open yet. Muesli now or wait another hour for an shopping trip?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2019)

Morning. Carol the weather girl just mentioned sandwiched ! Was it aimed at people who are feeling hungry ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Apr 2019)

Misty and cool, but a lovely ride in.. Glasses were fun in the wet mist..


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Apr 2019)

Waiting 4 hours for the gas in the newly delivered fridge freezer to settle. Then food shopping


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2019)

Earlier on I was thinking of a bright idea of converting a Stannah stair lift so that I could use it to ride a bike up the wooden hill when I become old and infirm. 

But then I realized that I usually get off and walk up steep hills ! Doh!


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm hungry, I really fancy a fry up but the kitchen is bare - just muesli! - and the shops aren't open yet. Muesli now or wait another hour for an shopping trip?


Muesli whilst the shops opened, and then a shopping trip for the fry-up I take it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Muesli whilst the shops opened, and then a shopping trip for the fry-up I take it?


You got it! I'm currently digesting. 

I filled a whole pannier but the fridge and freezer still need stocking up. I think a second outing, this time to Iceland, is in the offing. After another coffee, of course.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Earlier on I was thinking of a bright idea of converting a Stannah stair lift so that I could use it to ride a bike up the wooden hill when I become old and infirm.
> 
> But then I realized that I usually get off and walk up steep hills ! Doh!



E-Bike conversion?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Apr 2019)

Just had the first really open conversation with one of my clients about his addictions. It is _so very frustrating_ that just as I'm gaining the trust of the people I work for, the bean counters are refusing to continue funding for my position.

This means the organisation will be less effective and so will I beccause I'll need to start again from zero and build up trust for another year or two with a new set of clients.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2019)

Took Poppy to the vet for her dental early doors. *wibble*

Then off to Tesco for some tins of pate-style cat food - the only thing I bought. Lots of stuff in the YS cabinets and bins, but nothing I needed. Was tempted by the tins of choccy biskits in there though... 

Ran a few errands in town; LBS, art shop, wilkinsons, discount shop and savers.

Forgot milk, so a utility ride on Wiggy #2, the Chartres, to Littleport for 4 pints.

About to have a bite of lunch.


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just had the first really open conversation with one of my clients about his addictions. It is _so very frustrating_ that just as I'm gaining the trust of the people I work for, the bean counters are refusing to continue funding for my position.
> 
> This means the organisation will be less effective and so will I beccause I'll need to start again from zero and build up trust for another year or two with a new set of clients.


I once temped as a post boy at The Shell Centre on London's South Bank - at the time the largest office building in Western Europe. When I told my line manager I was moving on, he groaned 'It's always the same...they spend a fortnight getting completely lost, then just when they're starting the get the hang of it, they leave.'


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Apr 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> I once temped as a post boy at The Shell Centre on London's South Bank - at the time the largest office building in Western Europe. When I told my line manager I was moving on, he groaned* 'It's always the same...they spend a fortnight getting completely lost, then just when they're starting the get the hang of it, they leave.'*



I think my Chief may well say the same about me when I go.


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2019)

Finally got my son's Company Tax return in - It hadn't been copied over when we did the annual accounts return, but my son ignored the 'letters', and as he only has access, he landed himself a fine. Got them done today, and he now has to 'appeal' to see if they will withdraw the fine (he hasn't made any profits yet).

Back pain has meant I've not been in work today - stress related due to shenanigans going on at work - seems to be a trigger for my lower back, hence avoiding stress where I can !


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2019)

Local supermarket have got their window decorating started for the coming Tour.

One blindingly obvious mistake made ruined all their efforts. The Yorkshire Flag upside down!


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Local supermarket have got their window decorating started for the coming Tour.
> 
> One blindingly obvious mistake made ruined all their efforts. The Yorkshire Flag upside down!



Oh dear, what a calamity...


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh dear, what a calamity...


Less o'that!

I had to bring it to the attention of store management.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Local supermarket have got their window decorating started for the coming Tour.
> 
> One blindingly obvious mistake made ruined all their efforts. The Yorkshire Flag upside down!


What, no flat cap at the top...?


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2019)

Poppy is safely through her bloodwork and dental - 3 teeth out including the canine that snapped on Friday afternoon. Vet & nurses were impressed at how well behaved she was. She's glad to be home and has just demolished a whole can of gourmet pate.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What, no flat cap at the top...?
> View attachment 464457


No, and they'd been told before, but were sure it was someone having a laugh at their work.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2019)

Well here goes wish me luck


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2019)

Mr Big man Boeing says they are going to make the 737 Max 8 the safest plane ever.

Must be leaving it on the ground .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2019)

Had a busy day collecting parts to change the rear brake shoes on my car. Jacked the car up and removed the pads alright , but I needed a special tool to wind the pistons back in. I wasn't going to pay £30 just for a simple tool so I popped over to my brother and borrowed his . The brakes are now back together and the car is back on the ground. Road test tomorrow.
In other news my tadblet went wong this morning ! It was being very slooooow, so I switched it off and tried again. A red battery appeared. I put it on charge and it now remains virtually dead with a large name proudly stuck across the screen ! 
I think it might be deadicated !


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well here goes wish me luck



Well I managed it







Just need to do around the edges know .


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Apr 2019)

This evening is the Only Connect final


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What, no flat cap at the top...?
> View attachment 464457


See, Head Office now.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Mr Big man Boeing says they are going to make the 737 Max 8 the safest plane ever.
> 
> Must be leaving it on the ground .


Safer than Princess Margaret?


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2019)

Tonight's chuckle - found by accident


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV1OqAJNcGs


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2019)

I need a 

And there's still one portuguese custard tart left...


----------



## Speicher (29 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> I need a
> 
> And there's still one portuguese custard tart left...



Oh noh shere ishnt!


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2019)

Speicher said:


> Oh noh shere ishnt!



Well, there isn't now 

Cos I ated it 

I still have some salted caramel muffins though...


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2019)

Right, I'm toddling off to bed. I do not wish to wake up wearing my keyboard.

Nunnight xxx


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2019)

Twenty Five years
Roland Ratzenberger


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2019)

Well i can only just see the keyboard as it's a bit misty in Poshshire this morning 

Got the joys of Primani to look forward to tonight


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Twenty Five years
> Roland Ratzenberger


A sad day.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2019)

Morning. It is bright and sunny out at the moment. I think they said cloud will be moving in later.

I'm having to use my laptop as my tablet is still dead.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Apr 2019)

Misty and cool on the ride in.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2019)

Noticed the tyres were getting a bit spongy this morning so pumped them back up to the usual pressure: fastest commute I've had in a while.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Apr 2019)

We have fog. I can't see the end of the street. Met Office promises 16 degrees and sunshine later.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2019)

It's undead ! A bit slow but working ! It must have had a severe download and went off in a huff .


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2019)

Our kettle is leaking.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our kettle is leaking.


Have you tried turning it the right way up?


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Noticed te tyres were getting a bit spongy this morning so pumped them back up to the usual pressure: fastest commute I've had in a while.


You'll have tried pedalling I presume.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have you tried turning it the right way up?





classic33 said:


> You'll have tried pedalling I presume.



The level of intelligence on this forum is mind-blowing.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The level of intelligence on this forum is mind-blowing.


We try to help.


----------



## mybike (30 Apr 2019)

alicat said:


> My 34 year cunning plan has worked. Today I serviced and put back into use a new to me sewing machine that was top of the range in 1969 and it works fine. It's the machine that my grandmother used to make clothes for us when I was a child and the cunningness is that I bought the same model second hand in 1985 so I now have a spare for parts and I have never had to relearn the intricacies of a different sewing machine. I also have the pleasure of the knowledge that it's my grandma's machine.
> 
> Oh and it's a brilliant machine. Find me a modern machine that is so quiet and does chain stitch.



When we were moving my mother we found my grandmother's receipt and certificate for her sowing machine. A bit older perhaps.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2019)

mybike said:


> When we were moving my mother we found my grandmother's receipt and certificate for her sowing machine. A bit older perhaps.
> 
> View attachment 464530


Think the guarantee may have expired by now.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Apr 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It's undead ! A bit slow but working ! It must have had a severe download and went off in a huff .



Beware the undead.


----------



## mybike (30 Apr 2019)

Reynard said:


> Forgot to mention, I also have the option of a two finger kit kat - well, Tesco's own brand version of. I actually like them more than the actual kit kats.



Made by Belmont? They do a great mint one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2019)

Aaarg: CC banner ads are comin up g


Gravity Aided said:


> BMC, and investment bankers, are now after me.



Humpf. I'm getting "vote for us" ads from two parties: CDU (Tory Lite) and Freie Wähler (Tories and then some) I wouldn't vote for either under any circumstances. Both are running in Stuttgart on a platform of "Too many traffic jams: build new roads" Yeah sure. And where are you planning to put them?


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2019)

Pearl Izumi advertisements here, nice line of cycling clothing. I still have yet to be bombarded by political ads, municipal elections were earlier in the month here, but not particularly partisan.


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2019)

On our Caravan site, quite a lot of the kids have electric powered 'scooters'. You can guess what's coming next...

The site have just banned them all ! All are 'illegal' for use on highways etc, so they have had to ban them as people are exceeding the 10mph site limit. I guess there will be a few angry parents, but these things can't legally be used in many places, and having seen the speed these things go, there is a risk of being hit by a car.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Tonight's chuckle - found by accident
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV1OqAJNcGs



Amazing, how strong a dust devil can get at times.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2019)




----------



## mybike (30 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Think the guarantee may have expired by now.



Sadly, we don't have the machine anyway.


----------



## mybike (30 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Aaarg: CC banner ads are comin up g
> 
> 
> Humpf. I'm getting "vote for us" ads from two parties: CDU (Tory Lite) and Freie Wähler (Tories and then some) I wouldn't vote for either under any circumstances. Both are running in Stuttgart on a platform of "Too many traffic jams: build new roads" Yeah sure. And where are you planning to put them?





Andy in Germany said:


> Aaarg: CC banner ads are comin up g
> 
> 
> Humpf. I'm getting "vote for us" ads from two parties: CDU (Tory Lite) and Freie Wähler (Tories and then some) I wouldn't vote for either under any circumstances. Both are running in Stuttgart on a platform of "Too many traffic jams: build new roads" Yeah sure. And where are you planning to put them?



I feel deprived.


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Twenty Five years
> Roland Ratzenberger



The same weekend as Senna, a sad weekend for F1.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2019)

mybike said:


> I feel deprived.



Unfortunately they don't do door-to-door canvassing here: I'd _love _to ask the local rep about some of their policies toward people with long term psychological issues, most specifically why it is that people with depression need to be forced into work by threats, whereas wealthy bankers and corporations have to get paid ever more to 'encourage' them (and can ignore rules with impunity).


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> Twenty Five years
> Roland Ratzenberger



A bit of trivia for you...

Roland's race engineer at Simtek was a chap called Humphrey Corbett.

Who was Paul Warwick's race engineer at Mansell Madgwick in 1991.

To have to go through the same heartache twice... I really feel for the guy.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2019)

I'm still getting Burton menswear. The new one is a weight loss thingy...


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2019)

Right... Of to grab a spot of luncheon.

Poppy is fine BTW, back to her usual tortie tricks.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Apr 2019)

I sealed the bath this morning. I really hate sealant. It gets everywhere.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I sealed the bath this morning. I really hate sealant. It gets everywhere.



This is ironic behaviour from a substance intended to keep liquids under control.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Apr 2019)

Had my apprasal today, really pleased, all positive, a couple of objectives to achieve which are do-able so all good


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2019)

I went out for a cycle ride over to see my brother this afternoon. It was quite warm with a thin cloud layer of cloud . I stopped off on the way to check a bird's nest that I had spotted a week ago and noticed that it looked as though it hadn't changed. I then noticed that another nest had appeared lower down and on the opposite side of the pylon. On my return journey I spotted a pair of Buzzards displaying near the same pylon and when I cycled past there was one sat on one of the spars.
I managed to pick up 2 drinks cans that had been thrown down and bring them back home with me .


----------



## slowmotion (30 Apr 2019)

A couple of weeks ago, notices appeared on two cherry trees within ten yards of our front door. The Council said that they were diseased and were due for the chop. The tree surgeons came this morning and did the deed. The trees had been there for at least thirty years. The street looks rather sad.....like an old friend with two missing teeth.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> A couple of weeks ago, notices appeared on two cherry trees within ten yards of our front door. The Council said that they were diseased and were due for the chop. The tree surgeons came this morning and did the deed. The trees had been there for at least thirty years. The street looks rather sad.....like an old friend with two missing teeth.



I hope they didn't just burn them. Cherry wood has a lovely colour for woodworking. It can be a pig to work though because it can twist as it grows.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Apr 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I hoe they didn't just burn them. Cherry wood has a colour for woodworking. It can be a pig to work though because it can twist as it grows.


They chipped an awful lot of it. I'm not sure what they did with the main trunks. They were about 350 mm dia. You could probably get some turning blanks out of them.
Anyway, I'm off for a curry.....


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> They chipped an awful lot of it. I'm not sure what they did with the main trunks. They were about 350 mm dia. You could probably get some turning blanks out of them.
> Anyway, I'm off for a curry.....



And some yellow beer you oik.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2019)

Leek wrapped in ham and baked in a three cheese sauce (extra mature cheddar, parmesan, danish blue), mash and steamed veg (broccoli, cauliflower, carrots) and then new season strawberries for afters. 

I am a bit stuffed...


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2019)

slowmotion said:


> A couple of weeks ago, notices appeared on two cherry trees within ten yards of our front door. The Council said that they were diseased and were due for the chop. The tree surgeons came this morning and did the deed. The trees had been there for at least thirty years. The street looks rather sad.....like an old friend with two missing teeth.


Classic Council excuse, I'll bet there was nothing wrong with them healthwise but they'd be getting to the size where roots *could* become damaging so they just chop em down.

They chopped down half a dozen trees near us in June/July a couple of years ago despite there being birds nesting in them then used a stump grinder to make a hole and planted new trees within a week...........................Needless to say only 1 survived being transplanted at that time in it's yearly cycle but heigh-ho they've gotta find something for the numpties they employ to do.


----------



## slowmotion (1 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Classic Council excuse, I'll bet there was nothing wrong with them healthwise but they'd be getting to the size where roots *could* become damaging so they just chop em down.
> 
> They chopped down half a dozen trees near us in June/July a couple of years ago despite there being birds nesting in them then used a stump grinder to make a hole and planted new trees within a week...........................Needless to say only 1 survived being transplanted at that time in it's yearly cycle but heigh-ho they've gotta find something for the numpties they employ to do.


To me fair to LBHF, they had been looking a bit poorly for the last couple of years. They didn't blossom at all this year and only half of the tree seemed to be producing leaves. One of the cherry trees in our garden has a similar affliction but I won't be reaching for a chainsaw until it's a lot sicker.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2019)

I have a pear tree with fire blight, but it looks better this year, it seems.


----------



## slowmotion (1 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have a pear tree with fire blight, but it looks better this year, it seems.


I've spent some time in Canada and I'm not at all bothered by hundreds of acres being logged because they will be replanted. When somebody chops a tree down in a garden near me, its loss seems more permanent.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Aaarg: CC banner ads are comin up g
> 
> 
> Humpf. I'm getting "vote for us" ads from two parties: CDU (Tory Lite) and Freie Wähler (Tories and then some) I wouldn't vote for either under any circumstances. Both are running in Stuttgart on a platform of "Too many traffic jams: build new roads" Yeah sure. And where are you planning to put them?


Sickles and other gardening tools whilst not logged in on a library computer.


----------



## slowmotion (1 May 2019)

A very helpful Indian geezer managed to restore my BT broadband connection after an hour-long blip. It was so good not to get the recorded message " We are extremely busy at this time."


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sickles and other gardening tools whilst not logged in on a library computer.



That at least makes a little sense.


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2019)

Morning all 

Today could be the day i go hot air ballooning , weather dependent wont know till after 2 pm


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Today could be the day i go hot air ballooning , weather dependent wont know till after 2 pm



Could be a chance, low wind but heavy showers later?
Hope it gets a go..


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 May 2019)

Lovely morning, birds are in full chomping mode.. They costme a fortune


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2019)

meta lon said:


> Could be a chance, low wind but heavy showers later?
> Hope it gets a go..



You and me both


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Had my apprasal today, really pleased, all positive, a couple of objectives to achieve which are do-able so all good




Since becoming a employee 2.6 yr ago this appraisal thing has been something that i find a total load of tosh..
One to one's and a yearly appraisal and a online questionnaire..
Why do we need to insist on this, cant a manager just say "you ok" yes im fine... Oh, we can we discuss this for a few hrs..
If your not happy then by all means.. 
I just think we seem to have created hrs and hrs of None productive time wasting in the work place..
Though that seems to be the thing these days.


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2019)

meta lon said:


> Since becoming a employee 2.6 yr ago this appraisal thing has been something that i find a total load of tosh..
> One to one's and a yearly appraisal and a online questionnaire..
> Why do we need to insist on this, cant a manager just say "you ok" yes im fine... Oh, we can we discuss this for a few hrs..
> If your not happy then by all means..
> ...


Why don't they just give you a pay rise instead.


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2019)

Morning ! It is the pinchy punchy first of the monthy thing day .


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2019)

Does a chimney sweep have a carbon footprint ?


----------



## Lavender Rose (1 May 2019)

In limbo this week....not sure how much training to do or not to do ahead of my 2nd triathlon on Bank Holiday Monday! 

I just entered it...haven't looked at any details (only the distances) and it's giving me anxiety! Will be swimming this evening so I shall look at the details before I head to the pool....


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2019)

Grr, Very long 4 hour plus management meeting today. Big job is to write down what I do in my job, to show the bosses that their 'new' job description is over 90% of what I do already - just they didn't change my 'official' job description since we started over 12 years ago. I'll get that done whilst pretending to listen in the meeting.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Grr, Very long 4 hour plus management meeting today. Big job is to write down what I do in my job, to show the bosses that their 'new' job description is over 90% of what I do already - just they didn't change my 'official' job description since we started over 12 years ago. I'll get that done whilst pretending to listen in the meeting.


A FOUR hour meeting? That much inactivity deserves a bike ride later!


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> A FOUR hour meeting? That much inactivity deserves a bike ride later!



I think it does. My heart died when I saw the 9.30 start and a scheduled visitor between 1 and 1:30 and agenda items after this. 

Crazy - I may need an hour on the bike. What's the weather going to be like ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> I think it does. My heart died when I saw the 9.30 start and a scheduled visitor between 1 and 1:30 and agenda items after this.
> 
> Crazy - I may need an hour on the bike. What's the weather going to be like ?


Well, I’m the other side of the Peak District than you, and it’s forecast for us to be 14 degrees, 2 mph wind and no rain. In another hour, I shall be on my bike...


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Well, I’m the other side of the Peak District than you, and it’s forecast for us to be 14 degrees, 2 mph wind and no rain. In another hour, I shall be on my bike...



Think of me, I'll be in the 4 hour meeting !


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2019)

You forgot to remind me it was bin day ! 

I've been rushing round emptying bins to put it out before they arrived .


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Grr, Very long 4 hour plus management meeting today. Big job is to write down what I do in my job, to show the bosses that their 'new' job description is over 90% of what I do already - just they didn't change my 'official' job description since we started over 12 years ago. I'll get that done whilst pretending to listen in the meeting.





As i was saying... We just seem to waste time..


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You forgot to remind me it was bin day !
> 
> I've been rushing round emptying bins to put it out before they arrived .



In our area we put them out full and they get emptied by the council.

It works surprisingly well.


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2019)

slowmotion said:


> To me fair to LBHF, they had been looking a bit poorly for the last couple of years. They didn't blossom at all this year and only half of the tree seemed to be producing leaves. One of the cherry trees in our garden has a similar affliction but I won't be reaching for a chainsaw until it's a lot sicker.


OK they might have been fecked, this year has been really good for blossom on our 'Weeping Cherry' in the front garden, often it is just getting going and a frost/storm comes along and wrecks it


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Does a chimney sweep have a carbon footprint ?



If we have off-shore wind farms, what happens when the wind is blowing on-shore?


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That at least makes a little sense.


Wasn't searching for anything like that though. Arrow heads & Harvard University at the time.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning ! It is the pinchy punchy first of the monthy thing day .


White Rabbits! 
Before your feet touch the floor for the first time.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> In limbo this week....not sure how much training to do or not to do ahead of my 2nd triathlon on Bank Holiday Monday!
> 
> I just entered it...haven't looked at any details (only the distances) and it's giving me anxiety! Will be swming this evening so I shall look at the details before I head to the pool....


Cycling Course.


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cycling Course.
> View attachment 464661


Seems a bit wet out ?


----------



## Kempstonian (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cycling Course.
> View attachment 464661


He'll be getting water in his bottom bracket (so to speak)...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 May 2019)

Well, it’s a nice sunny day here. I’ve having a minute or two at the halfway point on my ride - I have cherry blossom fluttering around me, I’m in shorts and jersey as it’s pleasantly warm, and a barge has just passed me on the canal. 

Bliss.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cycling Course.
> View attachment 464661


Needs more water in his tyres.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2019)

2.12 inches rain overnight.
That fills the center column of the rain gauge, and then some.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2019)

Happy May day, one and all!


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Happy May day, one and all!



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T3Y4HufJ1oE


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTNX6arJKUY


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cycling Course.
> View attachment 464661



I thought the Tour de Yorkshire hadn't started yet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2019)

That's not the Tour de Yorkshire.

I know, because there are no hailstones.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2019)

I know nothing of Yorkshire, BTW, I just apply everything I say about Northern Illinois gravel races and it seems to apply quite well.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You forgot to remind me it was bin day !
> 
> I've been rushing round emptying bins to put it out before they arrived .



Sorry dude.


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2019)

Balloon flight update got ring again at 3.30 as checking rain forecast for later so could be up up and away in a balloon later


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought the Tour de Yorkshire hadn't started yet.


Overcast but with temperatures close to 20°C at present here.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I know nothing of Yorkshire, BTW, I just apply everything I say about Northern Illinois gravel races and it seems to apply quite well.


We've a Bed and Breakfast in
1664 N Vermilion
Danville, IL 61832

Inn Keeper, Jessica Sampson

Also, the Wright Brothers stole the wing warping and other ideas from the "Father of Flight", from Yorkshire,. He even re-invented the wheel, devising the tension-spoked wheel in which all compression loads are carried by the rim.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTNX6arJKUY



That them, 23 minute ride from here to where they practise.

And a few miles up t'road

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SxTaPCrEqdo


----------



## mybike (1 May 2019)

Went to the Supermarket today in the car. On the way there I could hear this brrrr noise every now and then. My wife couldn't hear it. It didn't seem to be connected with anything, just happening at random moments. Did the shop, packed the car and was on the way home, when I heard it again. I glanced down at my foot to see something stuck to it. When I'd put the seal from the milk in the bin I must have missed and then picked it up on my foot. As my foot passed over the pedal it brushed against it, making a sound like a bit of cardboard in the spokes. Mystery solved.


----------



## postman (1 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's not the Tour de Yorkshire.
> 
> I know, because there are no hailstones.




Hey it's Yorkshire,Never cast a clout till May is out.


For those near Watford that means don't take yer vest off like.Or remove some clothing.


----------



## postman (1 May 2019)

I might have done myself a mischief.It was very early yesterday a bit cool and i was lifting heavy fencing,helping was my 88 year old fil.6 X 5 ft panels,which had to be lifted to slide into concrete posts.I might have pulled something,i am getting twinges,or it could be i am GETTING TOO OLD for fencing.


----------



## roadrash (1 May 2019)

@meta lon re one to one and appraisal, mrs roadrash is always saying they are shyte, shes cook in a home for adults with mental health problems, you don't work for Adactus/Jigsaw by any chance do you


----------



## mybike (1 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You forgot to remind me it was bin day !
> 
> I've been rushing round emptying bins to put it out before they arrived .



Nah, bin day tomorrow, just like its always bin.



classic33 said:


> Cycling Course.
> View attachment 464661



That reminds me, managed 10mins on the turbo for the 3rd time this week.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

mybike said:


> Nah, bin day tomorrow, just like its always bin.


Bin an gone.


----------



## woodbutcher (1 May 2019)

View from my bedroom window across the street this afternoon to my friends Hostellerie plus nice old VW Karmann Ghia and 2cv just to add a certain 
Je ne sais pas .


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> We've a Bed and Breakfast in
> 1664 N Vermilion
> Danville, IL 61832
> 
> ...


Near Dick Van Dyke's house.


----------



## mybike (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T3Y4HufJ1oE





Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTNX6arJKUY




Quite amusing to play both at once.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZkeciSdLuU


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Near Dick Van Dyke's house.


Dunno. But George Cayley is dead and gone, a while now.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

mybike said:


> Quite amusing to play both at once.


They were the backing band after all.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> View from my bedroom window across the street this afternoon to my friends Hostellerie plus nice old VW Karmann Ghia and 2cv just to add a certain
> Je ne sais pas .
> View attachment 464699
> 
> View attachment 464701


Why's the steering wheel on the right?


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2019)

mybike said:


> Quite amusing to play both at once.


No, because somebody is singing quite flat.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, because somebody is singing quite flat.


That'll be the banker from Limerick.


----------



## woodbutcher (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why's the steering wheel on the right?


In the 2Cv well l guess someone imported it into France from whichever country drives on the left....search me where that could possibly be !


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> In the 2Cv well l guess someone imported it into France from whichever country drives on the left....search me where that could possibly be !


Australia ?


----------



## woodbutcher (1 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Australia ?


Ok l own up it came from S Africa !


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Ok l own up it came from S Africa !


There's a lot of money bringing classic cars back from dry (ish) climates, tend to be rust-free.


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why's the steering wheel on the right?


Righthand drive ?


----------



## Lullabelle (1 May 2019)

meta lon said:


> Since becoming a employee 2.6 yr ago this appraisal thing has been something that i find a total load of tosh..
> One to one's and a yearly appraisal and a online questionnaire..
> Why do we need to insist on this, cant a manager just say "you ok" yes im fine... Oh, we can we discuss this for a few hrs..
> If your not happy then by all means..
> ...



I think they are a good idea because it helps hr pick up on any issues that can either be nipped in the bud or dealt with there and then. To be honest I think a few people could do with a kick in the pants to stop them becoming complacent.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Righthand drive ?


Dual steering/controls crossed my mind. But right-hand in a country that drives on the right?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dual steering/controls crossed my mind. But right-hand in a country that drives on the right?



Left hand drive vehicles are popular in Japan. Even Range Rovers and similar which you could reasonably expect to be right hand drive.

Just sayin'


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2019)

A mate of mine used to tootle around in one of these,





Everyone used to wonder how he'd got a 'Yank Tank' that was RHD



Spoiler



It was Australian, still had the 5.3 V8 though


.


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2019)

Ooh! The sky is turning pink !
The sun finally decided to make an appearance .


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2019)

Raining here, good job too the ground is getting very dried out.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Raining here, good job too the ground is getting very dried out.


After me, the deluge...


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2019)

Had a day in Cambridge.

Bought some nice bits for Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

Three lots of numpties, including a cretin in a metallic blue A-class who sideswiped me on a roundabout and drove off without stopping. Managed to stay upright thank goodness. No damage done, but ffs!!!


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Had a day in Cambridge.
> 
> Bought some nice bits for Wiggy #2, the Chartres.
> 
> Three lots of numpties, including a cretin in a metallic blue A-class who sideswiped me on a roundabout and drove off without stopping. Managed to stay upright thank goodness. No damage done, but ffs!!!


Bike okay?


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Bike okay?



Yep, bike OK and me OK. A most disconcerting incident, however.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2019)

I am very much in need of  and cake.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> A mate of mine used to tootle around in one of these,
> 
> 
> View attachment 464724
> ...


When I lived in NY my flat mate had an Oldsmobile Omega, not the most elegant car ever designed





The silencer fell off on Broadway one day, really busy but I jumped out and bunged it in the boot. The trip back to the flat sounded like a squadron of Lancaster bombers. If only all car trips could be as entertaining


----------



## raleighnut (2 May 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> When I lived in NY my flat mate had an Oldsmobile Omega, not the most elegant car ever designed
> View attachment 464765
> 
> The silencer fell off on Broadway one day, really busy but I jumped out and bunged it in the boot. The trip back to the flat sounded like a squadron of Lancaster bombers. If only all car trips could be as entertaining


The thing was with Richards car was from a distance it looked like a Mk 111 Cortina Estate but as you got closer it just got bigger and bigger, quite a WTF moment and then he started that V8.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> The thing was with Richards car was from a distance it looked like a Mk 111 Cortina Estate but as you got closer it just got bigger and bigger, quite a WTF moment and then he started that V8.



Nothing quite like that V8 rumble...

Actually, one of the best noises I've ever heard is the sound of 20-something ASCARS coming straight towards me (in the photographers' cage) in Turn 1 at Rockingham right at the start of a race. Fab-u-lous!


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2019)

Morning world time to get up for me


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2019)

Morning. It is a beautiful sunny morning here with blue sky and broken cloud .


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2019)

It's clouding over !


----------



## raleighnut (2 May 2019)

Lovely weather here too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is a beautiful sunny morning here with blue sky and broken cloud .



Same here: sunny and clear but not too warm for cycling and no wind, great stuff.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It's clouding over !



Oh, poo.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> @meta lon re one to one and appraisal, mrs roadrash is always saying they are shyte, shes cook in a home for adults with mental health problems, you don't work for Adactus/Jigsaw by any chance do you




No I'm with MHA


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 May 2019)

Nice bright start, showers all day apparently... 
My Cube Stereo FS carbon bike is going today, I'll miss the bike but I have moved on, just got the Marin to sell now


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 May 2019)

We've got bright, bright sunshine at the moment and heavy showers forecast this afternoon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2019)

Our printer is working very, very, slowly.


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2019)

Hand covered in ink, daughter asked for the printer ink to be changed this morning as she has some art work to print off for her 'dodgy college' interview this afternoon.

Never heard of said 'dodgy' college despite working at a great big University next door (literally next door) - not overly happy, but will give it a check out this evening and on open days - daughter has a place at a college at home, but has decided to go to this particular college (it's a couple of rooms in a warehouse which does computer gaming art).

Anyway, so it's not a complete loss, we are having a nice meal out after.


----------



## postman (2 May 2019)

After spending a couple of days with the in laws.Doing tasks,fencing and weeding.I don't feel like doing sod all here today.The diabetes programme chappie said 30 mins a day is enough exercise.So my walk to Marks and Spencer's this morning to pick up my new trousers,is counting as today's workout. I'll start again tomorrow.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 May 2019)

I'm just off across the road to cast my vote for the local elections. The thing puzzling me is that the other week I received a postal voting application form for the former occupier of this flat. They must think she still lives here. Anyway,the polling station is about 20 yards across the road,yet the nearest letter box is about 300 yards away. You see where i'm coming from yes?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> When I lived in NY my flat mate had an Oldsmobile Omega, not the most elegant car ever designed
> View attachment 464765
> 
> The silencer fell off on Broadway one day, really busy but I jumped out and bunged it in the boot. The trip back to the flat sounded like a squadron of Lancaster bombers. If only all car trips could be as entertaining


My Dad had an Oldsmobile Omega in blue.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Hand covered in ink, daughter asked for the printer ink to be changed this morning as she has some art work to print off for her 'dodgy college' interview this afternoon.
> 
> Never heard of said 'dodgy' college despite working at a great big University next door (literally next door) - not overly happy, but will give it a check out this evening and on open days - daughter has a place at a college at home, but has decided to go to this particular college (it's a couple of rooms in a warehouse which does computer gaming art).
> 
> Anyway, so it's not a complete loss, we are having a nice meal out after.


Speaking of the Oldsmobile Omega, I think we took it to my college and university interviews. All half-dozen of them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2019)

Foggy, but I hear thunder in the distance.


----------



## woodbutcher (2 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dual steering/controls crossed my mind. But right-hand in a country that drives on the right?


The French don't drive on the left or the right .....they drive up the bloody middle


----------



## mybike (2 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, because somebody is singing quite flat.



He's singing?


----------



## postman (2 May 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm just off across the road to cast my vote for the local elections. The thing puzzling me is that the other week I received a postal voting application form for the former occupier of this flat. They must think she still lives here. Anyway,the polling station is about 20 yards across the road,yet the nearest letter box is about 300 yards away. You see where i'm coming from yes?




Well done Accy,saving the planet by walking.I did the same to my polling station about 200 yards  i also voted GREEN for the very first time.Stuff the main party's.


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2019)

I'm out tonight - not had time to go to the polling station.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 May 2019)

Bye Bye dear Cube...


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2019)

meta lon said:


> Bye Bye dear Cube...
> 
> View attachment 464813



You've not gone and sold a bike....


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2019)

Weather is clearing up. Won't get soaked walking from Hulme to Piccadilly and then back to Oxford Rd to look at this dodgy college (says the HE snob).


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2019)

I went and exercised my democratic rights by bike.  Three-and-a-bit-ish mile round trip to the village hall.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> You've not gone and sold a bike....




Yes it had to go, the new Epic is my want to be place.
The cube was brilliant but I'm a xc 29 man now.
I could go to Wales on the Epic no prob as its just a very capable bike.

Guy got a bargain alright at 1200 but it's going to be loved..


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our printer is working very, very, slowly.


William Caxton ?


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2019)

Cheeky daughter is bringing boyfriend to the college visit (he is going too, say no more).

Anyway that's me stung for an extra meal at the restaurant.


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2019)

meta lon said:


> Yes it had to go, the new Epic is my want to be place.
> The cube was brilliant but I'm a xc 29 man now.
> I could go to Wales on the Epic no prob as its just a very capable bike.
> 
> Guy got a bargain alright at 1200 but it's going to be loved..



N-1 does not compute.


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2019)

Just having a pint. This pilsner is well gassy. Burp.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Just having a pint. This pilsner is well gassy. Burp.



I'm taking the good lady out for dinner.. I want a few beers..


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 May 2019)

Tonight is my third night of the week playing taxi driver for the kids. I only get Tuesday evenings off and the odd Friday.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2019)

Poppy passed her post-op check with flying colours - her mouth is healing really nicely. 

Thumbs up to the bods at the Cathedral Veterinary Surgery in Ely for looking after her so well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Tonight is my third night of the week playing taxi driver for the kids. I only get Tuesday evenings off and the odd Friday.



One of the great advantages of being car free: If the kids want to go somewhere they get themselves there.

*_and, to be fair, living in a place where they get an all modes public transport pass for the entire region, yeah, I know..._


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2019)

Just got a hefty looking envelope from the regional government office with certificate inside: I am now accredited as an _Arbeitserzieher _or Occupational Therapist by the state of Baden-Württemberg.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2019)

mybike said:


> He's singing?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> One of the great advantages of being car free: If the kids want to go somewhere they get themselves there.
> 
> *_and, to be fair, living in a place where they get an all modes public transport pass for the entire region, yeah, I know..._


My kids are too young to take themselves. Plus our village gets one bus each hour but not going to the same destinations every time which makes regular services one bus every 3 hours or so.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My kids are too young to take themselves. Plus our village gets one bus each hour but not going to the same destinations every time which makes regular services one bus every 3 hours or so.



Hence the disclaimer: we live in a place where public transport os reasonably priced and relatively well organised.

That said, German children generally go to school alone from their first class at age 6, and our eldest was travelling across the city by bike or public transport (along with most other kids his age) to get to school at 11. We have a rather more robust approach to these things here.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 May 2019)

I was in Mancland today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hence the disclaimer: we live in a place where public transport os reasonably priced and relatively well organised.
> 
> That said, German children generally go to school alone from their first class at age 6, and our eldest was travelling across the city by bike or public transport (along with most other kids his age) to get to school at 11. We have a rather more robust approach to these things here.


We were free range children as well.


----------



## raleighnut (2 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I was in Mancland today.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hence the disclaimer: we live in a place where public transport os reasonably priced and relatively well organised.
> 
> That said, German children generally go to school alone from their first class at age 6, and our eldest was travelling across the city by bike or public transport (along with most other kids his age) to get to school at 11. We have a rather more robust approach to these things here.


I live in a very nice village. However, I don’t think I’d dream of letting my 7 year old walk to school in her own in today’s (UK) climate. Every third or fourth day we get an email from the local schools warning us of stranger danger where a kid on the street has been approached by someone. 

Germany sounds like a much nicer place to live.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


>



I have been with this company for over 11 years and this is the first time I have been to that branch, interesting.


----------



## raleighnut (2 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I have been with this company for over 11 years and this is the first time I have been to that branch, interesting.


Mancland is the only railway station I've been to that had a wetherspoons in the station, I went in there whilst waiting for a train connection after visiting my Mum in Knutsford. As I went in the guy on the door said I couldn't take the Dog in then said "Are you waiting for a train" after I asked him why not (in a Leicester accent) when I told him I was he then said "Oh that's OK then" and let me in. Quite bizarre I thought , Dogs waiting for Trains must be different to local Dogs.

Not been up that way for a bit though since Mum moved to a smaller place in Holmes Chapel (the old house was just too big for her after Dad passed), wonder if it's still there as one of the guards at the station came up to me as I went to the platform and asked to see my ticket and told me they have a lot of trouble with people coming out of the pub and falling on the lines.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Mancland is the only railway station I've been to that had a wetherspoons in the station, I went in there whilst waiting for a train connection after visiting my Mum in Knutsford. As I went in the guy on the door said I couldn't take the Dog in then said "Are you waiting for a train" after I asked him why not (in a Leicester accent) when I told him I was he then said "Oh that's OK then" and let me in. Quite bizarre I thought , Dogs waiting for Trains must be different to local Dogs.
> 
> Not been up that way for a bit though since Mum moved to a smaller place in Holmes Chapel (the old house was just too big for her after Dad passed), wonder if it's still there as one of the guards at the station came up to me as I went to the platform and asked to see my ticket and told me they have a lot of trouble with people coming out of the pub and falling on the lines.



Victoria Station has a Spoons.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2019)

A "bitsas" supper here tonight... Not enough of anything, but all too good to waste. So had a medley of the following: guinea fowl, stuffing, leek & ham in cheese sauce, mashed tatties, sprouts, broccoli, cauliflower and carrots.

Only enough of the guinea fowl left for a lunchtime sammich. Other than that, it's all been cleared up. And very good it was too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Mancland is the only railway station I've been to that had a wetherspoons in the station, I went in there whilst waiting for a train connection after visiting my Mum in Knutsford. As I went in the guy on the door said I couldn't take the Dog in then said "Are you waiting for a train" after I asked him why not (in a Leicester accent) when I told him I was he then said "Oh that's OK then" and let me in. Quite bizarre I thought , Dogs waiting for Trains must be different to local Dogs.
> 
> Not been up that way for a bit though since Mum moved to a smaller place in Holmes Chapel (the old house was just too big for her after Dad passed), wonder if it's still there as one of the guards at the station came up to me as I went to the platform and asked to see my ticket and told me they have a lot of trouble with people coming out of the pub and falling on the lines.





Salty seadog said:


> Victoria Station has a Spoons.



This is one of the things that makes me realise how much the UK has changed: when I left Weatherspoons was almost unheard of. 

Mind you, Little Chef was still considered a place to eat out...


----------



## slowmotion (2 May 2019)

I spent an increasingly miserable and frustrating 90 minutes today tearing the house to pieces looking for my calculator. Having decided that life was way too short to spend a minute longer on the hopeless task (and fearing for my blood pressure), I reserved a replacement from the local Argos, got a confirmation by text, and decided to hop on the bike to pick it up. In the hall on the way out of the house, I patted the pocket of my cycling jacket to check that I had my front door keys and pulled out the prodigal. Lord knows how it got there but I was mighty glad to be reunited with it.


----------



## tyred (2 May 2019)

'Tis time to go to bed.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2019)

I'm having a  and a chocolate brownie.


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> The French don't drive on the left or the right .....they drive up the bloody middle


They all drive trains!!


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Victoria Station has a Spoons.


Leedss Station has one


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2019)

Sausage on hot dog bun with sauerkraut, pickle, and brown mustard and some potato chips were for dinner.


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sausage on hot dog bun with sauerkraut, pickle, and brown mustard and some potato chips were for dinner.


Just the one?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2019)

Speaking of Wetherspoons', I recall that on the Chicago and North-Western Railway (Originally an English held company) ((Left hand Running!)) had lounge cars on rush hour trains. Sure beats tippling from a flask (I may have done this) on the train.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just the one?


Two, in actuality. Dogs also shared.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2019)

Right, off to the Land of Nod via Wooden Hill, Hot Bath and Kitty Cuddles.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2019)

Naughty Reynard really shouldn't be looking at stuff on the Bay of E late at night... 

I really am off to bed now.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 May 2019)

It's a little damp out there this morning.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sausage on hot dog bun with sauerkraut, pickle, and brown mustard and some potato chips were for dinner.


A proper sausage or one of those plastic wiener things?


----------



## woodbutcher (3 May 2019)

Woken up by strange moaning sound coming from the garden. Got up , went out with the dogs , found nothing, back in the kitchen making first coffee of the day. Ho hum !


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2019)

On my new contract now so I don't have to rush into work so early.

We also have a new kettle, without a hole in the bottom to let the water out.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 May 2019)

Chilly day, and a chilly weekend. 
Last year it was 29°c  This year


----------



## Salty seadog (3 May 2019)

Blue recycling bin ready, it'll have to wait until this evening before being brought back in. The bin men will happily reach onto my path to grab it but then leave it on the pavement blocking the way for prams, wheelchairs etc..... Not on really.


----------



## Lavender Rose (3 May 2019)

Standard day at work...then swim training tonight....starting to think about my triathlon on Monday! Just the word is giving me anxiety...Thankfully I have a list! Might even practise putting together a fake transition in the pool this evening just to get it right! 

Also waiting on some new cycling sunglasses to arrive, seriously beautiful looking!


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Blue recycling bin ready, it'll have to wait until this evening brie being brought back in. The bin men will happily reach onto my path to grab it but then leave it on the pavement blocking the way for Osama, wheelchairs etc..... Not on really.



We get that too. It annoys me because there's a perfectly wide road, but they'll get into trouble if they leave the bin there because it 'might' block traffic, even though there's usually parked cars. It gives the impression that people in cars are considered more important then people walking or in wheelchairs.


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2019)

Morning all , thank goodness it's Friday been one of those week's this week 

On a brighter note it's a bank holiday weekend ahead


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2019)

Morning. It was bright and sunny with a clear blue sky earlier. It has now clouded over .


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2019)

I have a lap warmer on my lap . I can't get up to make another  as I will disturb him .


----------



## woodbutcher (3 May 2019)

The plumber came to fix a leaking pipe on our central heating boiler. He spent about two hours draining various pipes etc. and giving himself a running commentary in the local patois occitan ( je compron pas) . 
When he finished and declared that the problem was fixed l had a quick look and noticed patches of blood everywhere he walked.I can only assume that he had injured his foot sufficiently badly that blood seeped through his shoe.....he hadn't said anything about it.
Sometimes living in rural France is like being in a 1960's Jean luc Godard film , oh yes and the hot water tap failed in its primary function....he had forgotten to turn the water back on. 
I sat for a while considering the meaning of life


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I live in a very nice village. However, I don’t think I’d dream of letting my 7 year old walk to school in her own in today’s (UK) climate. *Every third or fourth day we get an email from the local schools warning us of stranger danger where a kid on the street has been approached by someone*.
> 
> Germany sounds like a much nicer place to live.



What a strange idea. Sounds like the schools are terrified of being sued if something did happen so they are sending out emails that scare people to cover their own backsides. I don't blame them, but it is very sad: the vast majority of adults will automatically help a child in trouble.

As an example, Beautiful Daughter has enough self-confidence to fill a moderately large ship, partly due to being ten year younger then her 3 brothers. One day she simply wandered off through the village: Beautiful Wife was helping at the kids club at our church and she went to "visit".

She was about three at the time.

We were later told that she just told anyone who asked "I'm going to see my mum" and carried on. Eventually someone who recognised her brought her back.

Her entire adventure lasted all of five minutes, I've often wondered what would have happened if she'd decided to get on the bus...


----------



## woodbutcher (3 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What a strange idea. Sounds like the schools are terrified of being sued if something did happen so they are sending out emails that scare people to cover their own backsides. I don't blame them, but it is very sad: the vast majority of adults will automatically help a child in trouble.
> 
> As an example, Beautiful Daughter has enough self-confidence to fill a moderately large ship, partly due to being ten year younger then her 3 brothers. One day she simply wandered off through the village: Beautiful Wife was helping at the kids club at our church and she went to "visit".
> 
> ...


The world has changed beyond recognition. When l was nine or thereabout, my mother put me and a picnic lunch on a train in Wolverhampton and just to be sure that l behaved myself she asked a chap in the same compartment if he would mind keeping an eye on me ! The train was going to Glasgow where l was to be met by my Aunt and Uncle. I shudder to think what social services would make of that today !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What a strange idea. Sounds like the schools are terrified of being sued if something did happen so they are sending out emails that scare people to cover their own backsides. I don't blame them, but it is very sad: the vast majority of adults will automatically help a child in trouble.
> 
> As an example, Beautiful Daughter has enough self-confidence to fill a moderately large ship, partly due to being ten year younger then her 3 brothers. One day she simply wandered off through the village: Beautiful Wife was helping at the kids club at our church and she went to "visit".
> 
> ...


The emails are along the lines of “Man chased boy through housing estate shouting obscenities” or “White van with male occupant tried to entice child inside, passing parent approaching when van suddenly drives off”.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 May 2019)

I'm reading an old article on Management Speak (oops I mean brainstorming leading edge paradigms).


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> A proper sausage or one of those plastic wiener things?


Proper Polish sausage, I don't eat the plastic wieners, as they have veal in them, and Mrs. GA does not allow veal or lamb in the house, and I think them disgusting anyway. If I get wieners at all, I usually buy all beef wieners, which are on the limit of the range of acceptable.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The emails are along the lines of “Man chased boy through housing estate shouting obscenities” or “White van with male occupant tried to entice child inside, passing parent approaching when van suddenly drives off”.


That sort of thing happened in the 1960's as well, but word got out pretty quickly. In my neighborhood, the housecoat mommas and oldblokes would have made short work. But that was when people had an idea of who and who did not belong in the neighborhood. People also butted in a lot more, and knew everyone's business. Town where I was born, it's a hard'un. To this day.


----------



## postman (3 May 2019)

I don't remember if i told you ,but last week at the diabetes meeting,i was weighed.I have lost 1kg 35,it seems we are going to be weighed on a regular basis over the next ten months.But yesterday i picked up my new trousers and i have ordered 40 waist and 35 inside leg.Losing weight from around your waist seems to be a target we all have to reach.But i'm not daft i know i will fall off the wagon sometime and i ain't going to keep buying trousers over and over again hence a little bit of stretch room.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2019)

Last night's foray on the Bay of E resulted in my buying an autograph I have been trying to acquire for some time. It will sit very well in my scrapbook.

I have been having a kitchen day today. Leek, potato and soup made, tomato sauce on and loads of veggies prepped.

Off to have lunch, and then toddle off to do some volunteering for CP.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 May 2019)

By the look of the sky we are in for a lot of


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2019)

postman said:


> I don't remember if i told you ,but last week at the diabetes meeting,i was weighed.I have lost 1kg 35,it seems we are going to be weighed on a regular basis over the next ten months.But yesterday i picked up my new trousers and i have ordered 40 waist and 35 inside leg.Losing weight from around your waist seems to be a target we all have to reach.But i'm not daft i know i will fall off the wagon sometime and i ain't going to keep buying trousers over and over again hence a little bit of stretch room.



Best way to keep track of that is to do the following.

Take a ball of string. Stand on the end of the string and unravel enough to reach the top of your head. Cut said string. Fold it in two and put it around your waist. The ends should meet at the very least. The more overlap you have, the better.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2019)

Just signed the contract for the Three month extension.

The Chief is not impressed with the extension or the wages, but he can't do anything. 

I'm looking for somewhere else to work. Fortunately there are a few options.


----------



## mybike (3 May 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Blue recycling bin ready, it'll have to wait until this evening before being brought back in. The bin men will happily reach onto my path to grab it but then leave it on the pavement blocking the way for prams, wheelchairs etc..... Not on really.



Brown one brought in.


----------



## mybike (3 May 2019)

Made some pastry for pudding making later and some bread dough for rolls, now sitting on my firewall being gently warmed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2019)

mybike said:


> Brown one brought in.





mybike said:


> Made some pastry for pudding making later and some bread dough for rolls, now sitting on my firewall being gently warmed.



My word, the pace of your lifestyle is astonishing: How do you do it?


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2019)

Cats Protection volunteering done. The new fosters have had their mugshots taken.

It is  here.

I need a


----------



## Lullabelle (3 May 2019)

We are done for a week


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Woken up by strange moaning sound coming from the garden. Got up , went out with the dogs , found nothing, back in the kitchen making first coffee of the day. Ho hum !


t'weren'tme


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> t'weren'tme



Nor me...


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2019)

mybike said:


> Brown one brought in.


Just midday here, both brown and yellow lidded bins still out until I mosey home later


----------



## Katherine (3 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> On my new contract now so I don't have to rush into work so early.



Congratulations on your new contract.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 May 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Blue recycling bin ready, it'll have to wait until this evening before being brought back in. The bin men will happily reach onto my path to grab it but then leave it on the pavement blocking the way for prams, wheelchairs etc..... Not on really.



Well I got that wrong.....today was black general refuse bin day. Oh well, you lives you learn.....


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> On my new contract now so I don't have to rush into work so early.
> 
> We also have a new kettle, without a hole in the bottom to let the water out.


Why'd you buy one with a hole in both ends anyway.


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2019)

Piccadilly Gardens is closed off in town (Manchester) -two devices found - non-viable according to police. My son is sat in a pub in China Town and being paid as they can't go to work. Happened just before rush hour.

Worrying when they say non-viable device - so must be 'something'.

Still closed off now at 8pm.


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Piccadilly Gardens is closed off in town (Manchester) -two devices found - non-viable according to police. My son is sat in a pub in China Town and being paid as they can't go to work. Happened just before rush hour.
> 
> Worrying when they say non-viable device - so must be 'something'.
> 
> Still closed off now at 8pm.


Man arrested after second device found at Oldham.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-48152235

Hope your son is safe, throughout.


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Man arrested
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-48152235



I heard at work, then texted son to check before he went to work (this afternoon) - he's gone in, at least getting paid, but I guess they will need to clear up the spoiled food - he is on till close (11pm). He works in Piccadilly Gardens on a Friday and Saturday night, so see's it all.


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2019)

The guy arrested has been 'tooled up' according to local reports - offensive weapons - they think the devices weren't 'live'/hoaxes.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Piccadilly Gardens is closed off in town (Manchester) -two devices found - non-viable according to police. My son is sat in a pub in China Town and being paid as they can't go to work. Happened just before rush hour.
> 
> Worrying when they say non-viable device - so must be 'something'.
> 
> Still closed off now at 8pm.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2019)

Mmmmmmm, that vegetable lasagne was really very good.


----------



## Speicher (3 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Cats Protection volunteering done. The new fosters have had their mugshots taken.
> 
> It is  here.
> 
> I need a



The mugshots are very important. I knew there would be lots of cats available ready to choose me. Seeing a photo of Kizzy gave me an advantage.


----------



## Speicher (3 May 2019)

Found it! Kitts' mugshot, now renamed Kizzy.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Found it! Kitts' mugshot, now renamed Kizzy.
> 
> View attachment 464985



Just look at that face!  

I had one tortie tabby who was very uncooperative today. She would just not look at the camera, and when she did, her eyes were closed. There's always one...


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2019)

Or several.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Found it! Kitts' mugshot, now renamed Kizzy.
> 
> View attachment 464985


Looks like Groucho, a cat that hangs around the busses. When we had diesels with block heaters, he would sleep in the engine compartment. Never knew which one, though.


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Found it! Kitts' mugshot, now renamed Kizzy.
> 
> View attachment 464985


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Just look at that face!
> 
> I had one tortie tabby who was very uncooperative today. She would just not look at the camera, and when she did, her eyes were closed. There's always one...


I know what you mean, 'Lord Fluffington' is a little diva when I get the camera out,


Speicher said:


> Found it! Kitts' mugshot, now renamed Kizzy.
> 
> View attachment 464985



Mind you my Kizzy is a tart,


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2019)

Early morning miles ahead


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 May 2019)

Off to that Landan place, if the trains allow it... Though Kings cross and the underground seem ok, we're going dlr, cable car, river and Southwark, so avoiding the hundreds going to Wembley cup final....
Seems a nice morning but showers are forecast.


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2019)

Morning. It is sort of out there ! 

Sun and cloud about, not sure what it is going to do. We had quite a bit of rain yesterday so the mawn lowing may have to wait .


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2019)

Good morning. Beautiful Daughter is playing a Japanese board/roleplay game based on an educational cartoon she watches.

She's using the Japanese character names, and speaking in German.

Still British at the core though: completely ignoring the rules and doing her own thing.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (4 May 2019)

I've got chewing gum on the bottom of my shoe, and rather than pick it off I'm going to let natural erosion take it's course, because I'm that way out today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2019)

Leedsbusdriver said:


> I've got chewing gum on the bottom of my shoe, and rather than pick it off I'm going to let natural erosion take it's course, because I'm that way out today.



Woah. Dude... Live on the edge.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2019)

I've just bought three 26" x 1.75 Marathon plus tyres.


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (4 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Woah. Dude... Live on the edge.


That's the way I roll


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> A proper sausage or one of those plastic wiener things?



Strangely, in Germany we call those "Wiener Würst" or "Vienna sausages", but the Austrians call them "Frankfurter Würst". 

It seems neither country wants to take responsibility.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just bought three 26" x 1.75 Marathon plus tyres.


And the trike will be bought "next time"?


----------



## mybike (4 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word, the pace of your lifestyle is astonishing: How do you do it?



Having moved North I find the pace of life so slow I have to do something.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> And the trike will be bought "next time"?



What do you mean?

Oh, wait...


----------



## Lavender Rose (4 May 2019)

Working till 2pm, rush home to get my swim stuff, head to swimming...didn't swim last night, watched a film with chinese takeaway instead - OOPS! Need to get one last swim in before Monday's triathlon


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Strangely, in Germany we call those "Wiener Würst" or "Vienna sausages", but the Austrians call them "Frankfurter Würst".
> 
> It seems neither country wants to take responsibility.


Franks,Frankfurters, weiners, or hot dogs, hot dogs referring to the sandwich and bun together. The wurst itself is often a mix of chicken, beef , veal, and pork, unless marked otherwise, either as all beef, or kosher.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2019)

I kind of think of a frankfurter as a pork sausage, and a wiener as a mix of beef and pork. I think a guy ook them from Frankfurt to Wien, so the blame is all on Frankfurt. The whole roll thing came about maybe at St. Louis about turn of the century, some guy was selling frankfurters, and giving people gloves to eat them with. When people did not return the gloves, he was losing money, so he added the roll as a part of the meal. So wikipedia tells me. In this area, and farther north, hot dogs start looking like a salad, with the addition of numerous additions and condiments. Chicago -style hot dog.


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2019)

Try sticking a fork in them then 'toasting' them over a gas burner,


View: https://youtu.be/vB-PYif7Fek


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2019)

In college, we used a bucket with a burning piece of newspaper. The grease from the sausage kept the fire going. Years before the swanniebrai thing marketed on Tv. I often wonder at the resiliency of GAgf 3 in putting up with such malarkey.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Try sticking a fork in them then 'toasting' them over a gas burner,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/vB-PYif7Fek



Thank you for the Zappa, @raleighnut . Great music, that.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2019)

Quiet day here today so far. It's rather  with  and  so did a little bit of bike fettling aka fitting the rear light to the Chartres.

Typical "four seasons in one day" kind of thing. If Lexi doesn't want to go out, you know it's not great.

So sat here in the company of the furry girls watching the snooker. Might go to Tesco later to YS.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Strangely, in Germany we call those "Wiener Würst" or "Vienna sausages", but the Austrians call them "Frankfurter Würst".
> 
> It seems neither country wants to take responsibility.



And in Poland we call them parowki or serdelki...  (Although serdelki are generally shorter and fatter)

They are made from pork though. Actually, if you are looking for decent hot dogs, then the polish ones are the ones to try. So much nicer than a majority of the other offerings.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2019)

Kielbasa?


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Kielbasa?



Kielbasa is the generic term for sausage. Doesn't tell you what *KIND* of sausage  Although is usually refers to the cured and smoked ones with a coarse milled texture like Wiejska (farmer's sausage), Torunska (from Torun), Zywiecka (from Zywiec) etc...


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2019)

Lordy, now I've got hailstones the size of peas pinging off my window


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> And in Poland we call them parowki or serdelki...  (Although serdelki are generally shorter and fatter)
> 
> They are made from pork though. Actually, if you are looking for decent hot dogs, then the polish ones are the ones to try. So much nicer than a majority of the other offerings.


Not Packo's Hungarian Hot Dog?


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2019)

Home made scones


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Kielbasa is the generic term for sausage. Doesn't tell you what *KIND* of sausage  Although is usually refers to the cured and smoked ones with a coarse milled texture like Wiejska (farmer's sausage), Torunska (from Torun), Zywiecka (from Zywiec) etc...


Here, all Polish sausage is termed Polska Kielbasa, with little other guidance, unless, I am sure, you get up to Chicago. Polish is the third language after Spanish up there, and sometimes signs and such are in all three.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poles_in_Chicago
The musical "Grease" was inspired by the Polish-American experience in Chicago.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not Packo's Hungarian Hot Dog?


Tony Packo's is a nice place, just talking about Toledo, and Tony Packo's, the other day . They had a half-hot dog for a nickel during the depression, made their business.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Tony Packo's is a nice place, just talking about Toledo, and Tony Packo's, the other day . They had a half-hot dog for a nickel during the depression, made their business.


Adapt to keep your customers.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2019)

Right, I'm off for a spot of lunch.

There is some kielbasa torunska on the menu, I do believe...


----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Home made scones
> 
> View attachment 465062




looks like you did them wrong, I see fruit and not cheese.


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2019)

We have just come back from a bit of a trip out. A group of us, wife, daughter, ++ and little one went to Marshfield Dairy Farm Icecreamy place and had large scoops of icecream. Why anyone would want to eat icecream in the freezing cold I don't know! 
When we had finished playing with the grandson on the toys we set off for Beckfords Tower. Climbing up to the top didn't do my I don't like heights bit. The view from the top was nice being a sunny day and we could see for miles.
We finished off our day out by walking around the cemetry next to the tower . Charming ! It was interesting looking at the different sculptures and reading about them . Beckford's grave seemed to have a moat surrounding it .


----------



## Jenkins (4 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Lordy, now I've got hailstones the size of peas pinging off my window


It's a quiet day at work, so earlier on I was watching the WEC from Spa Francorchamps on Eurosport where they had heavy rain which turned into snow, while at the same time hail was hammering against the office windows.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> It's a quiet day at work, so earlier on I was watching the WEC from Spa Francorchamps on Eurosport where they had heavy rain which turned into snow, while at the same time hail was hammering against the office windows.



Spa's a funny old place - has its own weird climate system.

I'm now watching the W Series from Hockenheim. Cloudy there, bright sunshine here...


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> looks like you did them wrong, I see fruit and not cheese.



LOL trying to keep my cholesterol low


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We have just come back from a bit of a trip out. A group of us, wife, daughter, ++ and little one went to Marshfield Dairy Farm Icecreamy place and had large scoops of icecream. *Why anyone would want to eat icecream in the freezing cold I don't know! *
> When we had finished playing with the grandson on the toys we set off for Beckfords Tower. Climbing up to the top didn't do my I don't like heights bit. The view from the top was nice being a sunny day and we could see for miles.
> We finished off our day out by walking around the cemetry next to the tower . Charming ! It was interesting looking at the different sculptures and reading about them . Beckford's grave seemed to have a moat surrounding it .


_"Eat Ice Cream in the winter because it actually warms you up."_

http://www.littlebabysicecream.com/...r-does-it-warm-them-up-a-scientist-weighs-in/


----------



## Lullabelle (4 May 2019)

Just watched someone get a parking ticket for parking on double yellow lines on a corner, parked lime a ********, would love to see his face when he sees it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2019)

I just got hailed upon. It's horrible out.


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 May 2019)

Another e good day out in London.. Cold wind but a really good day out.
Cable car o2, Southwark cathedral, wellington Arch and some good food.. Trains were spot on


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2019)

Just come back from a 5 mile ride. I thought I would take advantage of the sunshine. It is blowy out and it spotted with rain on the way back.


----------



## gbb (4 May 2019)

4 tip runs today to help my son clear out their shed of loads of old crud. Borrows my son in laws 55 plate Fiat Doblo high roof diesel... a car you leave your self respect on the outside ...but, an extremely capable vehicle that cost him the price of an MOT. Hes a garage mechanic and sadly the owner died while it was in for repairs, the family gave up ownership because they had no I interest in it, SIL was offered it by the garage owners (they're really good friends)
Spacious, drove really well, smooth for a diesel, a bit too much roll in the bends but thanks SIL, saved me hiring a van or a skip.


----------



## tyred (4 May 2019)

There is a large fly buzzing around the inside of my lampshade and it is ever so slightly annoying


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2019)

I've actually got the fire on. Place feels a lot more cheery.

Thursday night's Bay of E purchase turned up at lunchtime.  Feeling a bit  though as I wish I could've got it in person at the time, but it does go a long way to salving some old regrets.

Thinking about making myself a hot chocolate.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2019)

tyred said:


> There is a large fly buzzing around the inside of my lampshade and it is ever so slightly annoying


You gonna call the local S.W.A.T. team out?


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've actually got the fire on. Place feels a lot more cheery.
> 
> Thursday night's Bay of E purchase turned up at lunchtime.  Feeling a bit  though as I wish I could've got it in person at the time, but it does go a long way to salving some old regrets.
> 
> Thinking about making myself a hot chocolate.


Fire's been on here too


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2019)

No fire on here but I did cycle past a BMW on fire this afternoon. Ironically, it was on Cold Blow Lane.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Fire's been on here too



It's comforting when the weather's vile outside... 

And the cats like it too.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No fire on here but I did cycle past a BMW on fire this afternoon. Ironically, it was on Cold Blow Lane.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2019)

Right, off to Bedfordshire for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Phaeton (5 May 2019)

meta lon said:


> Another e good day out in London.


I thought that was an oxymoron


----------



## Phaeton (5 May 2019)

Why don't planes land on time?


----------



## raleighnut (5 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Why don't planes land on time?


They need a runway.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 May 2019)

Well, looking through the window and it looks as if it'll be a beautiful day today. Open the door, and you realise it'll be beautiful, but very cold.


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2019)

Morning. 
I have just been downstairs to make the  and was greeted by black marks on the living room carpet. I couldn't make out what it was at first but then I spotted a dead Robin !  Schrodie has been a bad boy and brought a bird in and killed it . I have scolded him and told him he was BAD! No cuddles !


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2019)

I'm having a wonderful day. If it gets any better I'm sure I will let you know . 
A few minutes ago we heard a high pitched whining noise . 
Is that the cat ? 
I didn't know ?  I leapt up just in time to grab a Schrodie and rush him to the bath . 
Was it the cat ? 
Well I don't know what else it could have been ! 
I didn't know he was here ? 
He's average size and not very missable !


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 May 2019)

My wife is off out All day with the kids... ALL DAY..
I'm off round my mates for a day of xbox and Moto Gp.. Maybe a beer, bank holliday sunday sorted


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> They need a runway.


Not all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 May 2019)

gbb said:


> 4 tip runs today to help my son clear out their shed of loads of old crud. Borrows my son in laws 55 plate Fiat Doblo high roof diesel... a car you leave your self respect on the outside ...but, an extremely capable vehicle that cost him the price of an MOT. Hes a garage mechanic and sadly the owner died while it was in for repairs, the family gave up ownership because they had no I interest in it, SIL was offered it by the garage owners (they're really good friends)
> Spacious, drove really well, smooth for a diesel, a bit too much roll in the bends but thanks SIL, saved me hiring a van or a skip.


We call that the Ram Promaster City Van, hereabouts, a Fiat/Chrysler thing.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 May 2019)

Warm day today, my coat was unzipped


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2019)

I think I might have seen and heard a Spitfire fly over . It was way over to the East so I couldn't see it very clearly. It seemed to be heading for Compton Abbas.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2019)

Went for a ride this morning. Needed to dust off the winter jacket, buff and roubaix tights. But was good to get out.

Now spending the afternoon with footy commentaries and the snooker.

It's Madam Lexi's 5th (official) adoption anniversary today. Love my blue & white pest so much.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Went for a ride this morning. Needed to dust off the winter jacket, buff and roubaix tights. But was good to get out.
> 
> Now spending the afternoon with footy commentaries and the snooker.
> 
> It's Madam Lexi's 5th (official) adoption anniversary today. Love my blue & white pest so much.


TdY on Channel 4 for me - Yorkshire moors have been spectacular.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> TdY on Channel 4 for me - Yorkshire moors have been spectacular.



I have the text commentary for that.


----------



## Lullabelle (5 May 2019)

Bought my washing in, cold but dry 

 the laundry basket is empty


----------



## fossyant (5 May 2019)

No cycling this weekend. Went to our caravan yesterday without the teens (yay). Yesterday was popping to the pub with my dad, younger sister, her Labrador "Chester" and my wife. Saturday evening was a pub tea with the addition of my other sister and her husband (Chester had to stay in my mums caravan).

Today was Llandudno Victorian Weekend with my two sister in laws and bro-in-law. Nice meal in a cafe, few beers/wines, train back, then just resting before tea at my folks caravan. Lots of socialising !


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 May 2019)

No cycling yesterday, as the grass needed cutting, and the riding mower is on the fritz. So I had to use the electric mower, which is pushed, and weighs a crap ton into the bargain. I did put my name on a n+1 yesterday, which you all will love if I get my hands on it. After mass this morning, discussed the rubrics, then shopped for groceries. I made seven-can burritos for lunches this week.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2019)

Late night - or should that be early morning - 

Had a very pleasant evening watching the snooker and baking bread.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Late night - or should that be early morning -
> 
> Had a very pleasant evening watching the snooker and baking bread.


Watching baking bread!
What was it doing, and how?


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Watching baking bread!
> What was it doing, and how?



Well, whatever it did or didn't do, I do now have a nice fresh loaf for tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2019)

My phone battery has suddenly decided that it will no longer hold its charge.

Charged it this morning, it's now totally discharged and I haven't even used my phone today... 

Have to go to Cambridge on Tuesday. There are ample phone outlets, someone should have a battery for an S2...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 May 2019)

Another nice morning. Rain forecast for this afternoon. Typical bank holiday really.

I remember reading in a comic fantasy book by Tom Holt once (I forget which one) that bank holidays are when the water dragons come out to play. We definitely see the effects.


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2019)

Morning. It is sunny here at the moment . We will be off on our hobilols later. Bucket and spade time .


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2019)

Did they finally discover that the chap from Steps did it ?


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2019)

I will be going undercover for a while . I will be assuming the identity of a holiday maker.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 May 2019)

Bin day tomorrow, must remember to put everything out this evening-it feels like a Sunday today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2019)

They're talking about food on Woman's Hour.


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2019)

12:30 am call from the 'teens' - They had just found Tiggy the cat covered in blood in the cat run - her sight isn't good and has arthritis. She's just recovering from a fox bite, but had decided to climb the cat ladder upto the conservatory window, and then out into the cat run (we haven't let her out since the bite) It's made for kittens and cats, but has ledges, and we think, due to her poor eyesight, she fell.

We couldn't drive as had a drink, so were up and home by 8.30am. The kids had done a good job at cleaning her, and my son had stayed up with her. She's pottering about this morning, and has fed and toileted. Given her a brush and a bit more of a wipe down - looks like she had banged her mouth, and as we know, mouths bleed lots.

Fortunately, it's not a visit to the emergency vets and £££'s. Don't think she needs a visit to the normal vet. Pain killers given.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 May 2019)

Decided to try an experiment. I took 4 cuttings from the camelia and put them directly into water, they are sprouting


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2019)

I was going for a 15 mile ride yesterday, but the road was washed away before mid-way, and I had to turn back and retrace my pedals. So 12.5 miles instead.


----------



## Speicher (6 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is sunny here at the moment . We will be off on our hobilols later. Bucket and spade time .



Tis a bit windy on the beach today. We nearly got blowed away.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2019)

I have puttered about in the kitchen this morning and done some bike fettling.

Am now going to have a spot of lunch and settle back to watch the snooker.


----------



## Paulus (6 May 2019)

Just cut the grass again.


----------



## alicat (6 May 2019)

My dad has won a pony courtesy of Ernie. He thinks it will fit in his sheltered housing flat but is worried which bin the droppings go in.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2019)

alicat said:


> My dad has won a pony courtesy of Ernie. He thinks it will fit in his sheltered housing flat but is worried which bin the droppings go in.





Vegetarian pet, so green (garden) waste bin.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2019)

Watching the snooker.


----------



## alicat (6 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Vegetarian pet, so green (garden) waste bin.



That's the logical answer. I suspect that the right answer is wherever the resident waste busybody thinks it should go.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2019)

alicat said:


> That's the logical answer. I suspect that the right answer is wherever the resident waste busybody thinks it should go.



Mmmmmm yeah, you may be right there...


----------



## Speicher (6 May 2019)

alicat said:


> My dad has won a pony courtesy of Ernie. He thinks it will fit in his sheltered housing flat but is worried which bin the droppings go in.



I have just won half a pony.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> I have just won half a pony.



The front half or the back half?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2019)

Spraying the Randonneur on the balcony, forgot to close the door and now there's a slight pong in the living room...

Oops...


----------



## alicat (6 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Spraying the Randonneur on the balcony, forgot to close the door and now there's a slight pong in the living room...
> 
> Oops...



Aren't there laws about that where you live? Haven't the neighbours been round invoking the 'donotmakefunnysmellswithoutalicence' law?


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> The front half or the back half?


Left or right half?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2019)

alicat said:


> Aren't there laws about that where you live? Haven't the neighbours been round invoking the 'donotmakefunnysmellswithoutalicence' law?



Not yet. I suspect there's some rule somewhere that if it gets truly obnoxious or I'm spraying every day, all day I will be ticked off, but the amount of spraying I'm doing is trivial. 

Besides, if they get worked up it's generally about the rich teenagers over the road with their motorbikes...


----------



## Speicher (6 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Left or right half?



Offside


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Offside


It plays football!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2019)

Indianapolis Colts


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2019)

I've just found the bedroom door key after wondering where it was for a couple of weeks.

It was in my glasses case.

Mercifully the door was unlocked...


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just found the bedroom door key after wondering where it was for a couple of weeks.
> 
> It was in my glasses case.
> 
> Mercifully the door was unlocked...


And you've been trying to lock/open the bedroom door with your glasses.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2019)

Anyone?


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2019)

I have updated the Ely CP website.

Time for  and cake, methinks...


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have updated the Ely CP website.
> 
> Time for  and cake, methinks...


What's the cake?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 465482
> 
> Anyone?


Hog jowls are like bacon, you know.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> What's the cake?



Ended up having a few squares of dark chocolate instead.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Hog jowls are like bacon, you know.


Willing to take your word on that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2019)

Morning. Judging by the clear sky and sunrise it's going to be a good day. "Long" commute this morning methinks.



classic33 said:


> And you've been trying to lock/open the bedroom door with your glasses.



I knew something wasn't quite right...


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 465482
> 
> Anyone?



I want to know how they get the pig to stand in the pickle jar long enough.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 May 2019)

Tuesday... Work... Mundane


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2019)

How come the bank holiday is over


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> How come the bank holiday is over


They can't afford the interest rate.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 May 2019)

I think the idea of bank holidays a great idea. Seeing as there are very few holidays everyone gets off in the States. We've been going since New Years, until the end of the month.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 May 2019)

If I remember the numbers correctly (and I'm too lazy to check), the UK has 8 bank holidays while the rest of Europe (as we are still in Europe) get 16. How unfair is that?!


----------



## dave r (7 May 2019)

meta lon said:


> Tuesday... Work... Mundane



Tuesday... Yoga..... Housework... mundane.


----------



## Dec66 (7 May 2019)

Got an impromptu day off last week as my work PC had a mandatory upgrade to Windows 10.

Went to one of our other offices today for a meeting, and the PC packed up just before lunchtime. So, nothing I could do this avvy.

Just got told it needs a rebuild, which will need to be done in my usual office and will take 6-7 hours. So, twiddling my thumbs and going down to the pub for lunch will be the order of the day.

This would all be great if I didn't have to cram Tuesday and Wednesday's work into Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Dec66 (7 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> If I remember the numbers correctly (and I'm too lazy to check), the UK has 8 bank holidays while the rest of Europe (as we are still in Europe) get 16. How unfair is that?!


Another reason that Britain is crap


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> If I remember the numbers correctly (and I'm too lazy to check), the UK has 8 bank holidays while the rest of Europe (as we are still in Europe) get 16. How unfair is that?!


Very


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 May 2019)

We do not get Easter or Good Friday off either. Here in the States, hypocrisy's theme park.


----------



## mybike (7 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just cut the grass again.



And here.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2019)

mybike said:


> And here.


That was good of him.


----------



## Speicher (7 May 2019)

@Reynard - Inspector Montalbano returns soon to BBC4.

In his absence I have been watching "The Brokenwood Mysteries" set in New Zealand.


----------



## mybike (7 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I want to know how they get the pig to stand in the pickle jar long enough.


Superglue on the rim and they get it to kiss.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2019)

mybike said:


> Superglue on the rim and* they get it to kiss.*


How though?


----------



## gbb (7 May 2019)

I just remembered, Sunday is family Sunday lunch day for 7 at ours. My wife sometimes struggles to think what to do for a pudding so this week she went to Gregg's and got iced cakes and iced Danish style apple turnover.
The iced cakes were garbage.
The iced Danish was garbage.
Something more traditional next time....like we usually do.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2019)

Just spent 30 frustrating minutes trying to book a ticket for the weekend.

Not for the first time, the problem was at the city (Stuttgart) end of the journey where connections seem to miss each other all the time, not the rural end. Despite being told how "Difficult" it would be for us to live in a rural area without a car, the fastest and most efficient part of the journey is between the large and small towns in the hills.

Also, I couldn't be more flexible about the timing in Stuttgart because I couldn't cycle where I needed to go, partly because it would be dangerous, whereas on the other end I'll be cycling to and from the nearest station.

As this is a sort of interview, that's quite promising.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just spent 30 frustrating minutes trying to book a ticket for the weekend.
> 
> Not fir the first time, the problem was at the city (Stuttgart) end of the journey where connections seem to miss each other all the time, not the rural end. Despite being told how "Difficult" it would be for us to live in a rural area without a car, the fastest and most efficient part of the journey is between the large and small towns in the hills.
> 
> ...


Did you want to book a dry, warm weekend?


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - Inspector Montalbano returns soon to BBC4.
> 
> In his absence I have been watching "The Brokenwood Mysteries" set in New Zealand.



Oooooh! When? 

Thanks for letting me know, Wol xxx


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2019)

Another day in Cambridge in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

Done all the things that I needed to do. Now having a relaxing evening.


----------



## slowmotion (7 May 2019)

My favourite rollerball pen started haemorrhaging ink this afternoon. Between blobs, it's great to write with but its days are numbered.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did you want to book a dry, warm weekend?



If only...


----------



## Speicher (7 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oooooh! When?
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, Wol xxx



The trailer did not say when, just "soon".


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> The trailer did not say when, just "soon".



In other words, "watch this space" 

And in other news, I have chocolate cake that wants eating...


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> In other words, "watch this space"
> 
> And in other news, I have chocolate cake that wants eating...


Chocolate or chocolate cake, which did you end up eating?


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Chocolate or chocolate cake, which did you end up eating?



Both.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Both.


Why have one when you can have both.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 May 2019)

More than 95% chance of rain from 0600 to 1800.


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2019)

Damp underfoot here .
Busy day ahead what with blood donation and a doctor's appointment and possibly a bike viewing tonight .

Oh and don't forget work in between


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 May 2019)

Rain all day for Peterborough, i do hope so as its bone dry. And I've just planted loads of flowers.


----------



## mybike (8 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> How though?



Stop trying to make it work, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2019)

Just found out how to become a river policeman.

It's remarkable what you learn in this job.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just found out how to become a river policeman.
> 
> It's remarkable what you learn in this job.


Application being typed?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Application being typed?


He'll sail through the interview....


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Application being typed?



Not for a few years yet. He needs to finish either _Hauptschule _(bottom tier school) plus a three year apprenticeship, or _Realschule _(middle tier). Then he can apply.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2019)

and  here. Good job I went to Cambridge yesterday, as cycling in this wouldn't have been fun.

So having an indoors-based day.

Have taken sausages out of the freezer and going to be doing toad in the hole for supper.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 May 2019)

Having a very welcome days rain, quite heavy but steady enough to soak in.

I'm expecting the garden to go berserk after this well needed drink


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Application being typed?



Not me, I can't swim.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2019)

Lunchtime.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not for a few years yet. He needs to finish either _Hauptschule _(bottom tier school) plus a three year apprenticeship, or _Realschule _(middle tier). Then he can apply.


What about Gymnasium?


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2019)

Almost lunchtime here. 

Thinking about a nice bowl of hot soup, and then maybe a corned beef and chutney sandwich.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 May 2019)

Just heard back from a job interview I had a week and a half ago. I didn't get it. Never mind, we keep looking forward, onward and upward.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Just heard back from a job interview I had a week and a half ago. I didn't get it. Never mind, we keep looking forward, onward and upward.


That's the spirit!


----------



## Speicher (8 May 2019)

Giant almighty thunderstorm here. There are hills all around so it could go on for a very long time, if it decides to rumble round the tops.

I am currently recovering from a nasty cold and sore throat. Yesterday that was my excuse for watching a "Daytime" tv programme. "Garden Rescue" if you would like to know, with Charlie Dimmock and two younger designers. Tis different from other garden progs, because the elements of one particular garden could be used in any other garden. They also allow months for the Hard Landscaping, and then lots of time for planting.


----------



## derrick (8 May 2019)

Am back in the pub again.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> What about Gymnasium?



Would be fine as well, but as there are other options not necessary unless he wants to be a grad entrant. He can do his Hauptschule and then do realshule on top in two years but I think an apprenticeship will be better for him.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2019)

Lunch duly consumed. It is still  here chez Casa Reynard.

Lexicat insisted on going out. She is now a soggy moggy.


----------



## raleighnut (8 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Lunch duly consumed. It is still  here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Lexicat insisted on going out. She is now a soggy moggy.



Yep we've had several cases of 'soggy moggy' here too, 'Lord Fluffington' started yowling at the front door about half an hour ago so I let him out then 5 minutes ago he's back in the cat-flap looking very bedraggled. TBF he could have done with a wash he was getting a bit whiffy (full Tom)


----------



## Lullabelle (8 May 2019)

We are in Lulworth, Dorset. Blustery but lovely and dry despite rain being forecast.

We saw Julia Bradbury.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Yep we've had several cases of 'soggy moggy' here too, 'Lord Fluffington' started yowling at the front door about half an hour ago so I let him out then 5 minutes ago he's back in the cat-flap looking very bedraggled. TBF he could have done with a wash he was getting a bit whiffy (full Tom)



Poppy's the sensible one. She took one look and went back to bed. 

Oh, the joys of an entire male... Greasy coat, stud tail, Eau de Tom Cat... Any chance of getting Lord Fluffington's pompoms removed? (Your local branch of CP may be able to help with that if he's a "stray" - just ask them to do a trap-neuter-release )


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We are in Lulworth, Dorset. Blustery but lovely and dry despite rain being forecast.
> 
> We saw Julia Bradbury.



Who?


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not me, I can't swim.


I know pilots who can't fly, they need artificial wings to do that.

Next excuse.


----------



## postman (8 May 2019)

Forgive me CC for i have sinned.One chunk of Pavlova one small slice of cherry pie and a small twix.I will do better tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2019)

postman said:


> Forgive me CC for i have sinned.One chunk of Pavlova one small slice of cherry pie and a small twix.I will do better tomorrow.


They do a small twix now?


----------



## raleighnut (9 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Poppy's the sensible one. She took one look and went back to bed.
> 
> Oh, the joys of an entire male... Greasy coat, stud tail, Eau de Tom Cat... Any chance of getting Lord Fluffington's pompoms removed? (Your local branch of CP may be able to help with that if he's a "stray" - just ask them to do a trap-neuter-release )


We're not sure if the lad has an owner or not, he's actually the 3rd cat to move in.
With the first (an entire male) we knew he'd been sleeping in a car that was slowly being taken apart for spares for months and came to ours for food (there is always a couple of bowls of dry biscuits, Whiskas in one and Go-Kat in the other) but one day he came in with an injured earhole so it was off to the vet to be stitched up with the instruction to "whip his bits off while he's out". He was an odd eyed white with a propensity for getting all mucked up rubbing under cars hence the name 'Whitey' after the dog in the Persil adverts.
The 2nd was Fifi she'd actually come from Birmingham after her owner had had an acrimonious split with the boyfriend, she was living with the woman's cousin along with her 4 kittens but due to her son having allergies was being kept in a garden out-building. One day Fifi just wandered down our garden, ate some food and decided she liked it here. Maz overheard the cousin talking about the cat (their garden almost backs on to ours) so went round and spoke to her to find that they'd found homes for the kittens but not for Fifi who was less than a year old herself.
With 'Fluff' it's different though, he's very much his own cat, used to hiss and run away when he saw us (or rather we disturbed 'his Lordship) but came and slept in the house sometimes, eventually I befriended him (sort of) to the point he'll allow me to stroke him and he'll stay in the same room as us but if anyone else is round or the doorbell rings he's offski. The trouble is we don't know whether he's anybody's cat or if (as I suspect) he's a Feral cos he really doesn't like being 'handled'. Plan is if he ever needs the Vet he'll get the same as Whitey got but until then I really don't fancy trying to get him into a cat carrier.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 May 2019)

More rain with some sun today.. When will it end . ​


----------



## Lavender Rose (9 May 2019)

Standard Thursday....hopefully quiet...with my bestie...can't wait! Then home for a rest day...meatballs and gaming


----------



## mybike (9 May 2019)

postman said:


> Forgive me CC for i have sinned.One chunk of Pavlova one small slice of cherry pie and a small twix.I will do better tomorrow.



Large Twix tomorrow?

I find them more suckable if they're left in the fridge and a piece is broken off.


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2019)

Damp underfoot here and black bin day


----------



## postman (9 May 2019)

mybike said:


> Large Twix tomorrow?
> 
> I find them more suckable if they're left in the fridge and a piece is broken off.




No choc today,just been for a one hour walk.That is twice the exercise stated by our leader.


----------



## postman (9 May 2019)

Included in the walk,was a visit to my dentist.I wanted to book for a clean and inspection.I am in no hurry ,good job.12th June is the first app time available.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> We're not sure if the lad has an owner or not, he's actually the 3rd cat to move in.
> With the first (an entire male) we knew he'd been sleeping in a car that was slowly being taken apart for spares for months and came to ours for food (there is always a couple of bowls of dry biscuits, Whiskas in one and Go-Kat in the other) but one day he came in with an injured earhole so it was off to the vet to be stitched up with the instruction to "whip his bits off while he's out". He was an odd eyed white with a propensity for getting all mucked up rubbing under cars hence the name 'Whitey' after the dog in the Persil adverts.
> The 2nd was Fifi she'd actually come from Birmingham after her owner had had an acrimonious split with the boyfriend, she was living with the woman's cousin along with her 4 kittens but due to her son having allergies was being kept in a garden out-building. One day Fifi just wandered down our garden, ate some food and decided she liked it here. Maz overheard the cousin talking about the cat (their garden almost backs on to ours) so went round and spoke to her to find that they'd found homes for the kittens but not for Fifi who was less than a year old herself.
> With 'Fluff' it's different though, he's very much his own cat, used to hiss and run away when he saw us (or rather we disturbed 'his Lordship) but came and slept in the house sometimes, eventually I befriended him (sort of) to the point he'll allow me to stroke him and he'll stay in the same room as us but if anyone else is round or the doorbell rings he's offski. The trouble is we don't know whether he's anybody's cat or if (as I suspect) he's a Feral cos he really doesn't like being 'handled'. Plan is if he ever needs the Vet he'll get the same as Whitey got but until then I really don't fancy trying to get him into a cat carrier.



If you speak with your local branch of CP (or an independent rescue) you should be able to borrow a cat trap - which negates the perilous task of trying to shove Sir into a carrier in order to convey him to the vet... 

Speaking of, a lady on a neighbouring farm has managed to trap Mr Gingernuts. She was in fact feeding him, which explains why he never looked terribly manky. He's now Mr Gingernutless. And his bloods came up clean as well.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2019)

It is 

Time for a


----------



## raleighnut (9 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> If you speak with your local branch of CP (or an independent rescue) you should be able to borrow a cat trap - which negates the perilous task of trying to shove Sir into a carrier in order to convey him to the vet...
> 
> Speaking of, a lady on a neighbouring farm has managed to trap Mr Gingernuts. She was in fact feeding him, which explains why he never looked terribly manky. He's now Mr Gingernutless. And his bloods came up clean as well.


Like I said we don't know if he's someone's Cat or not.


----------



## Jenkins (9 May 2019)

Two days of almost constant rain on the south east Suffolk coast so no cycling since Tuesday - not even a commute as I took the week off work. Today I'd planned to mow the lawn this morning followed by a ride out & lunch somewher but the BBC got the forecast wrong yet again

It always surprises me how much you can get done around the house when there's no riding or ride planning to do - bedding changed & washed, other washing & ironing done, vacuuming, floor mopping, garden weeding, shopping, etc. The only break has been a trip to Norwich last night for the Pip Blom gig at the Waterfront.

Silverstone this weekend for the Blancpain Endurance GTs, so I need to decide which bike to load into the car to get around the circuit on


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2019)

Can we have a better day tomorrow please


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Can we have a better day tomorrow please


We’d better have nicer weather, I’m riding tomorrow!


----------



## dave r (9 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We’d better have nicer weather, I’m riding tomorrow!



I was supposed to be riding today, I ended up driving to the cafe, my next chance to ride is Monday.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2019)

time methinks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Can we have a better day tomorrow please


Of course.
It is Friday, tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Of course.
> It is Friday, tomorrow.


It'll be Today tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2019)

Time to head up the wooden hill...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 May 2019)

The Met Office is forecasting a clear spell during the time I'll be riding. Fingers crossed they get it right.


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We’d better have nicer weather, I’m riding tomorrow!



Well it's dry here with some small patches of blue sky so fingers crossed


----------



## Lullabelle (10 May 2019)

We are in Dorset, blue sky every day.


----------



## postman (10 May 2019)

Turbo morning today,drag it out of the garage,just 30 mins.


----------



## fossyant (10 May 2019)

Not posted on here, but my son has been in hospital since Tuesday !

He went in for a routine T1 diabetes checkup, his bloods were in the 20's and his ketones were 0.9 (very very bad).

They admitted him. Son didn't think to tell us, so around 6:30 we asked our daughter to check where he was (apparently snap chat shows you where your friends are). Location showed Stepping Hill Hospital.

Wife texted then got an answer. Son was released at 10pm with instructions to check his ketones. We woke at 4 am to check him, 'where is your meter' - half asleep son saying he'd just put it down. Anyway, ripped his room appart, then he admitted he had lost it ! Fark ! Call to hospital. Went back to bed for a short while, call at 6:30am Weds morning, bring him in now.

Spent most of Weds waiting with him, he got a right rollocking off the DSN (Diabetes Specialist Nurse), transpires he's not been glucose testing for days on end and only giving insulin once a day. Ketones above 0.3 are bad, he was 0.9 - this is keytoacidosis (basically your organs are being attacked).

Anyway, they've kept him in since, he was allowed out for exams at college yesterday. Not sure when he will be allowed home - he's not unwell at all, but has been a right fool. Hopefully this is a big wake up. He will be getting a car soon, and won't be allowed to drive with crazy blood levels.

More angry with him than anything else. My friend has lost all his toes because of T1 problems.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Not posted on here, but my son has been in hospital since Tuesday !
> 
> He went in for a routine T1 diabetes checkup, his bloods were in the 20's and his ketones were 0.9 (very very bad).
> 
> ...



Kids eh? We had to call the police out a month or so ago because one had vanished: we were pretty sure he was okay but we had no idea where he was...

Hope all works out and that your lad gets a wake up call from this. Well done to the DSN for making the situation clear.


----------



## Jenkins (10 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Can we have a better day tomorrow please


Some chance - more liquid sunshine this morning!

Having said that it's currently bright, sunny and (dare I say it) warm, but there's a band of heavy showers a few miles north - guess where I want to head...


----------



## postman (10 May 2019)

Just done 30 mins on turbo,where i discovered the seat post had slipped down.After raising it the knees felt better.How mundane is that.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2019)

I'm back !


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm back !





How was the holibobs?


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2019)

Still dry here although a BIG BLACK cloud has just gone over without dropping any rain


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2019)

Blue skies dotted with cite whlouds.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm back !


You've been somewhere


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've been somewhere



He took his bucket and spade with him, so I guess he went to the Lake District.


----------



## alicat (10 May 2019)

It's hailing with added thunder and lightning.


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2019)

alicat said:


> It's hailing with added thunder and lightning.



Is that loud hailing?


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2019)

A mix of  and  here chez Casa Reynard today. It's  at the moment, but how long it's going to last? 

Debating whether to go out on a  but I get the sense I might end up getting a ducking.

Had a very nice corned beef and tomato chutney sandwich for lunch, along with two  and a tangerine.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm back !



Yay!


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2019)

@Reynard - I misread your post, and thought you said you would get a duckling.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Giant almighty thunderstorm here. There are hills all around so it could go on for a very long time, if it decides to rumble round the tops.
> 
> I am currently recovering from a nasty cold and sore throat. Yesterday that was my excuse for watching a "Daytime" tv programme. "Garden Rescue" if you would like to know, with Charlie Dimmock and two younger designers. Tis different from other garden progs, because the elements of one particular garden could be used in any other garden. They also allow months for the Hard Landscaping, and then lots of time for planting.


The Repair Shop is good .


----------



## alicat (10 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Is that loud hailing?



I wish! I was glad I'd got round to removing the spiked tyres from my shopper bike when I did go out.


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2019)

I have pinched out the tops of my broad bean plants, My handbook for Vegetable gardening says that might avoid getting flies on them. The bottom pods are now about four inches long, but no much volume. Good job @Fnaar does not read this thread.


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The Repair Shop is good .



Yes. I have watched that and the "Back of the Shed Finds" or whatjamacall it.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - I misread your post, and thought you said you would get a duckling.





There might be some at the bottom of the garden. A pair of mallard ducks seem to have taken up residence.


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2019)

Looking down the hill from my lounge is a "Wetlands" area. What time of year are baby duckilings around?


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Looking down the hill from my lounge is a "Wetlands" area. What time of year are baby duckilings around?



Around about this time of year, I'd guess. Then perhaps a second brood later in the summer...


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2019)

I am looking forward to feeling betterer, and some warmer weather. Then I can get back out in the garden, and the neighbours' gardens. 

I have a very sore throat and a horrible cough sometimes, usually 3am. Is a tot of whishky in hot water good for medinical porpoises?


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> I have a very sore throat and a horrible cough sometimes, usually 3am. Is a tot of whishky in hot water good for medinical porpoises?



Along with a generous dollop of honey and a slice of lemon, yes, very much so. Although I'm teetotal, so will swap whisky for chamomile tea.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2019)

Could you all talk a bit slower please ? I am worn out after trying to catch up with you all .
Just come back from Dawlish Warren this morning noonish. It was down there ! We did a bit of walking and have worn our legs away.
We walked to Dawlish the first day. Spotted some Jellyfish washed up on the beach. Watched one that was determined not to get washed ashore and was battling against the tide . Big things ! We spotted a Kestrel drop down into some grass and fly off with acflower in its talons!  It was as we were watching it fly away that it also had a mouse. We continued our walk into Dawlish , had a wander around, did a bit of shopping and walked back to where we were staying .
Wednesday we caught a train into Exeter as the weather wasn't too good . Spent most of our time in the museum. Very interesting. We popped along to see the cathedral and then caught the train home.
Yesterday started off really stormy. We later wandered around a nature reserve as the westher had improved. We wandered back along the beach stopping off now and then to rest our legs. Spotted 6 Gannets plunging in to the sea fishing and then whilst chatting to a Nature Reserve Peep noticed a seal swimming out to sea .
I will have to download my pics to see what I have .


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2019)

Oh yes



photos please



Where did you stay?



Is that slow enough?


----------



## Fnaar (10 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> I have pinched out the tops of my broad bean plants, My handbook for Vegetable gardening says that might avoid getting flies on them. The bottom pods are now about four inches long, but no much volume. Good job @Fnaar does not read this thread.


I've been tending to my plums and trying to find my neighbour's clematis, after trimmimg her privets


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2019)

Here are some of the pictures of what I've been up to.
I managed to get some pictures of Brunel's pumping station at Starcross .


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Here are some of the pictures of what I've been up to.
> I managed to get some pictures of Brunel's pumping station at Starcross .


Where?


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2019)

Did I forget the pictures ?


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Did I forget the pictures ?
> View attachment 465898


You think they'd have used better paint on that sign. Or at least clean it.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You think they'd have used better paint on that sign. Or at least clean it.


I think a canoe or sailing club use the building at the moment . Yes you think someone could clean it a bit .


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think a canoe or sailing club use the building at the moment . Yes you think someone could clean it a bit .


Next time you're there then?


----------



## Jenkins (10 May 2019)

Silverstone here I come - bring on the noise of 20+ Lamborghini Huricans & 45 GT3 Audis, Mercs, Astons, Bentleys, etc

Food & drink has been prepared for the wekend, Cube Hybrid bike is in the boot of the car so I can get around the circuit easily, waterproofs & suncream packed.

Non disposable waste wheelie bin ready for Monday.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Silverstone here I come - bring on the noise of 20+ Lamborghini Huricans & 45 GT3 Audis, Mercs, Astons, Bentleys, etc
> 
> Food & drink has been prepared for the wekend, Cube Hybrid bike is in the boot of the car so I can get around the circuit easily, waterproofs & suncream packed.
> 
> Non disposable waste wheelie bin ready for Monday.



Don't forget the wellies!!! Or the thermals... 

Seriously, have fun.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2019)

My experiences of Silverstone have always been rather soggy and squelchy...


----------



## Jenkins (10 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Don't forget the wellies!!! Or the thermals...
> 
> Seriously, have fun.


No wellies, just waterproof walking boots - they're easier to use on the bike. Years ago when the current GP circuit was inaugurated, they allowed the public to cycle the circuit - I did three laps on a Dahon Espresso folder in full cold weather wear plus walking boots with one of the F3 drivers drafting me down Hangar Straight at one point  . Thermals are a one of the first things packed for any visit to Sillystone


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> No wellies, just waterproof walking boots - they're easier to use on the bike. Years ago when the current GP circuit was inaugurated, they allowed the public to cycle the circuit - I did three laps on a Dahon Espresso folder in full cold weather wear plus walking boots with one of the F3 drivers drafting me down Hangar Straight at one point  . Thermals are a one of the first things packed for any visit to Sillystone



On a folder... That's pure class! 

Thing is, I have to wade knee deeper in the mud than everyone else - hence wellies. 

Thermals and a change of clothes went with me wherever I was working the fenceline. Although there was one memorable meeting at Snett, where I ended up having to dry my jeans on the car heater cos I'd actually run out of dry clobber...  Or a meeting at Rockingham (actually, that was the rally in December) where it was so cold that I was wearing everything I'd brought with me and I still wasn't warm enough...


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2019)

Photography, gateway to a life of adventure and romance....


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Photography, gateway to a life of adventure and romance....


----------



## raleighnut (11 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> There might be some at the bottom of the garden. A pair of mallard ducks seem to have taken up residence.


I had Duck for dinner last night, pan griddled with a Mushroom Risotto.


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2019)

Morning. I have forgotten what I was going to say .  Oh yes ! It is sort of sunny . There must be a bit of thin cloud about. Just as I said that the sun broke through.
Recovering from our holiday. I think the drive down wore me out and then the return has done likewise. Looking back at it there were more things we could have done if we had the energy. The trains stopped near where we were staying and were frequent ,so we could have made more use of them . There was a place where you could hire cycles. I had a look at them , not being keen on cycling or anything like that .  They had a tandem for hire, but that might have resulted in a stay in hospital, both of us learning to ride one at the same time . 
I am about to make another .


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 May 2019)

Not a bad morning here, not raining anyway. 
Shopping and mundane tasks, might go for a walk later..


----------



## Salty seadog (11 May 2019)

*Bin news*.

Almost swooned yesterday when I got home . Instead of leaving the bin blocking the pavement like usual the binmen had gone to the huge effort of poking it back on my path. 

It was the blue recycling bin BTW.


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> *Bin news*.
> 
> Almost swooned yesterday when I got home . Instead of leaving the bin blocking the pavement like usual the binmen had gone to the huge effort of poking it back on my path.
> 
> It was the blue recycling bin BTW.


It's nice to see some people take pride in their work !


----------



## Salty seadog (11 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It's nice to see some people take pride in their work !



Must have been a blue moon last night.


----------



## Katherine (11 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Not posted on here, but my son has been in hospital since Tuesday !
> 
> He went in for a routine T1 diabetes checkup, his bloods were in the 20's and his ketones were 0.9 (very very bad).
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. 
Teenagers and diabetes don't mix, do they. 
Is there a support group with any younger adults that can help him, independently from mum and dad?


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It's nice to see some people take pride in their work !



You might laugh but you can be fined for your bin blocking a path... Hapens a lot after being emptied  by the people who work for the inforcers, bless em


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2019)

See, I do exist !

Now that's the type of cycle helmet I'd prefer.


----------



## mybike (11 May 2019)

postman said:


> Just done 30 mins on turbo,where i discovered the seat post had slipped down.After raising it the knees felt better.How mundane is that.



Aargh, 10 mins leaves me feeling wobbly!


----------



## postman (11 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> See, I do exist !
> 
> Now that's the type of cycle helmet I'd prefer.
> View attachment 465991




You are Eric Morecambe and i claim my £5.


----------



## postman (11 May 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/0C58ttB2-Qg
With a little help from my friends,i have just done one hour on the turbo.With power also.Put the cd player on, headphones and all of Sgt Pepper's and half of Help.Brilliant,just beat the rain.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2019)

More Rolling Stones, from that era, but anything sounds better than a turbo.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2019)

And Quicksilver Messenger Service, the Grateful Dead, Seatrain, etc.


----------



## raleighnut (11 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> And Quicksilver Messenger Service, the Grateful Dead, Seatrain, etc.


 



postman said:


> View: https://youtu.be/0C58ttB2-Qg
> With a little help from my friends,i have just done one hour on the turbo.With power also.Put the cd player on, headphones and all of Sgt Pepper's and half of Help.Brilliant,just beat the rain.




Yep this (1) song will keep you going,


View: https://youtu.be/7bWdv9oTUbg


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUNgQ03D2qA


----------



## Speicher (11 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> See, I do exist !
> 
> Now that's the type of cycle helmet I'd prefer.
> View attachment 465991



Yes, I would redcognise you anywhere.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 May 2019)

My hairdresser was getting over food poisoning this morning. Rather challenging haircut i must say


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2019)

It's  here.

Off to have a bite of lunch.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2019)

I've bought a pack of Skittles.

Don't judge me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've bought a pack of Skittles.
> 
> Don't judge me.


No need to judge you - you just confessed. We can sentence you though....


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2019)

Here, as well.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No need to judge you - you just confessed. We can sentence you though....


To be fair, he hasn't said he ate them.


----------



## Speicher (11 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> To be fair, he hasn't said he ate them.



He could be waiting to buy a wooden ball, and build an alley.


----------



## Speicher (11 May 2019)

Kegelbahn?


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Kegelbahn?


Gazuntite.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No need to judge you - you just confessed. We can sentence you though....



In my defence, I hadn't seen a large bag of Skittles since I came to Germany: they were only available in tiny and very expensive packs in the pricier supermarkets, and I'd resisted them for most of the last 18 years.

I've also quire deliberately left them on the Xtracycle, three floors down in the garage. 

I really hope they don't start selling the 'sour' skittles though, otherwise I'm stuffed...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In my defence, I hadn't seen a large bag of Skittles since I came to Germany: they were only available in tiny and very expensive packs in the pricier supermarkets, and I'd resisted them for most of the last 18 years.
> 
> I've also quire deliberately left them on the Xtracycle, three floors down in the garage.
> 
> I really hope they don't start selling the 'sour' skittles though, otherwise I'm stuffed...


Grandchild number 2 loves the sour Jelly beans that Aldi and Lidl sell. I keep them in the car so his mum doesn't get at them.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Grandchild number 2 loves the sour Jelly beans that Aldi and Lidl sell. I keep them in the car so his mum doesn't get at them.


At least that's your excuse for them being there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> At least that's your excuse for them being there.


It's their best chance of survival around a distinctly beanicidal environment.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2019)

I had banana and custard for dessert tonight.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

Just found half a maggot in pear I was eating.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just found half a maggot in pear I was eating.



Ooops...

Ah well, some extra protein. Not to be sniffed at...


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ooops...
> 
> Ah well, some extra protein. Not to be sniffed at...


It'll be going back on Monday, I never paid for it!


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> It'll be going back on Monday, I never paid for it!



Free gift?


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Free gift?


There is always that, I suppose.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2019)

Right, I'm off to the Land of Nod via the intermediate stations of Wooden Hill, Hot Bath and Kitty Cuddles.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm off to the Land of Nod via the intermediate stations of Wooden Hill, Hot Bath and Kitty Cuddles.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yxM2k7JtZj8


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just found half a maggot in pear I was eating.



Where is the other half?


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 May 2019)

Cracking morning, off off out for an early XC ride with SinL..


----------



## Phaeton (12 May 2019)

Healthy full English pub breakfast this morning


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2019)

The slight damage I found in my Xtracycle front tyre has expanded to a 1 cm long gash. I can clearly see the blue of the puncture protection showing through.

Still, this is why I ordered three tyres recently, and the damaged one is about 8-10 years old so I probably shouldn't complain...


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Where is the other half?


Well, it wasn't on the chair or the floor when I looked. The half I found still had a bit of life/fight in it. Which means...


----------



## alicat (12 May 2019)

^^^^ I'm glad you responded @classic33. I was beginning to worry about your health and wellbeing....


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2019)

A day pottering in the garden. Hedge trimmer has died after 25 years service, so just the iccle battery trimmer to top of the laurels.

Didn't get a great nights sleep. In bed before 11, son rolled in from work at 12.45, then missus at about 2.30am, she'd been out with friends to a club. Then spent quite a while on the big white telephone. Just woke her with a coffee and a reminder she is meeting her sister's at her mums to do some clearing out.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

alicat said:


> ^^^^ I'm glad you responded @classic33. I was beginning to worry about your health and wellbeing....


Best part of a pear that I can't eat. What a waste.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

@Andy in Germany, on sale in Germany.


----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2019)

Half moons! We have been and did a car boot sale. Bought some bargains! An early type of cone shaped EverReady rear light, a pair of GB Courier 66 brake calipers, and a pair of GB Levers. And a large hot dog.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 May 2019)

a full load of washing on the line and a good morning's gardening done, now lunchtime.


----------



## Speicher (12 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Half moons! We have been and did a car boot sale. Bought some bargains! An early type of cone shaped rear light, a pair of GB Courier 66 brake calipers, and a pair of GB Levers. An a large hot dog.



What breed is the dog?


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> What breed is the dog?


Sausage, what else?


----------



## Speicher (12 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sausage, what else?


He said it was a large dog. Husky?


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> He said it was a large dog. Husky?


Not exactly small


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> A day pottering in the garden. Hedge trimmer has died after 25 years service, so just the iccle battery trimmer to top of the laurels.
> 
> Didn't get a great nights sleep. In bed before 11, son rolled in from work at 12.45, then missus at about 2.30am, she'd been out with friends to a club. Then spent quite a while on the big white telephone. Just woke her with a coffee and a reminder she is meeting her sister's at her mums to do some clearing out.




Bloody rubbish aren't they,


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 May 2019)

Well i was just washing my honey as i got her very dirty this morning and looked up as i heard a Merlin Engine!!
A Spitfire flew right over my garden. 
To be fair its not that uncommon as im on the Coningsby to london flight path. 
See the Lancaster and the spitfire formation quite often, a wonderful sight and sound.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2019)

Eating hot dogs and listening to the Spanish GP


----------



## Lullabelle (12 May 2019)

Last week 2 women at work had a row which resulted in 1 of them handing in her notice and walking out, she was most likely the instigator as she is with all rows concerning her, she won't be missed. She will have had a 48 hour cooling off period but as I have been off I won't find out until tomorrow what the outcome is.


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2019)

Dropped my wife off at her mums - lots of alcohol fumes I believe (her sister's comments). Busy few hours for me, trimmed the laurels, swept the footpath in front of our house and the three car parking spaces at the side. Food shopped. Washed, vacced and polished my wife's car. Then had to go to the 'club' to collect my wife's coat (fortunately it's a local hotel, so not far). Now sitting in the garden with a vino - will BBQ in a bit.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2019)

Grand Prix done and dusted, now keeping an eye on the footy scores and trying to pretzel a poem into submission.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 May 2019)

Our cat is now home so normality has resumed.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2019)

Mug of cocoa while watching the last MOTD of the season.

Poem has been suitably pretzeled.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Mug of cocoa while watching the last MOTD of the season.
> 
> Poem has been suitably pretzeled.


No more football! 
What'll they put on the "sport" pages now?


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> No more football!
> What'll they put on the "sport" pages now?



Tennis and golf, I suppose... And cricket.

Mind, the women's world cup starts soon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 May 2019)

Another bright sunny start, i might bike but im a bit stiff from yesterday's xc ride.. But a ride maybe what's needed


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2019)

What a great start to the day blue skies , birds chirping oh and a nice purple pre work ride


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2019)

Went to Lusgate


biggs682 said:


> What a great start to the day blue skies , birds chirping oh and a nice purple pre work ride


Bruises ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 May 2019)

Two utility rides planned this morning. Looks a nice day for it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2019)

I'm eating Banana chips.


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2019)

It is nice and sunny here .

I wonder where my electric vibrating cutting thingy is ? I may attack a board in the loft later .


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 May 2019)

Well that was lovely, fresh start but we'll worth the effort, legs seem ok..


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2019)

After a search I found the saw thingy . Now where's the extension cable ?


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2019)

Well ! I have hung out a load of washing and put another load on to wash . I have poured 2 watering cans of water into the pond, and I have found my extension cable ! Now where's my enthusiasm ?


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> He said it was a large dog. Husky?


That would be due to the hoarse reddish sauce .


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2019)

I have cut the grass this morning.

About to have some lunch.

Then I may go for a ride this afternoon once I've cleared away some paperwork.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well ! I have hung out a load of washing and put another load on to wash . I have poured 2 watering cans of water into the pond, and I have found my extension cable ! Now where's my enthusiasm ?


I've some!


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2019)

Had a lovely ride to Witcham and back at tea time.

Just having a  and a slice of cake (salted caramel).


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2019)

Just finished eating a pear.

Not that one!


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just finished eating a pear.
> 
> Not that one!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 May 2019)

Another nice day forecast today, but no ride planned as I shall be at the allotment.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 May 2019)

I'm going to give the Boardman a run out, not been on it for ages. 
The commute ebike is great but i spend most of the ride above the motor speed. 
I'll no doubt have a re-think about this in an hr ..
Sunny, chilly start


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2019)

First 8 miles of the done now back in bed with a cuppa 
Lovely blue sky and hardly a cloud in the sky 
Where else in the world would you want to be


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 May 2019)

I'm decidedly warm after that.. Ebike is a lot better for sweat retention


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2019)

Morning. The sky was a clear blue earlier but has now become a milky blue due to all of the expanding aeroplane vapour trails . I think there is far too much flying.
Come to think of it . There are more planes going overhead than when RAF Lyneham was open .


----------



## Salty seadog (14 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> First 8 miles of the done now back in bed with a cuppa
> Lovely blue sky and hardly a cloud in the sky
> Where else in the world would you want to be



Not in your bed than you very much....


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2019)

Who finished yesterday with a bang?

Explosion(possible) off the coast @19:20.


----------



## Speicher (14 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Another nice day forecast today, but no ride planned as I shall be at the allotment.



How much sun do Peas need? The most convenient place for me to plant some would be where they get afternoon sun and evening sun. Do they need sun all day? My broad beans are doing well, gaining in length, and slowly gaining in girth.

Peas do not like to be disturbed, I think I read somewhere. So I cannot sew pea seeds in pots?and then transplant them into the space vacated by the broad beans, or can I attempt that? I know there is trial and error, but I do not want to reinvent the wheel, so to speak.

The "Sarah Raven" website suggests growing them as seeds in plastic guttering for minimal disturbance when they get moved. Have you tried that?


----------



## Speicher (14 May 2019)

Where do I put the carrots?


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2019)

Lovely sunny day here.

Cut some more grass this morning, but had to slalom the mower through the many clumps of forget-me-nots that have self-seeded that part of the garden. I won't cut them until they've dropped seed for next year's plants.

Going to have some lunch in a bit and then there may be a ride pencilled in for later. Am thinking of taking the roadie and doing some flat miles after yesterday's lumpy outing.


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2019)

I've been grampy sitting ! We chased the cat up the garden path and spotted an Ah woo ah! In the greenhouse.


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who finished yesterday with a bang?
> 
> Explosion(possible) off the coast @19:20.


Somebody a bit energetic pumping up their tyres ?


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Somebody a bit energetic pumping up their tyres ?


In the North Sea?


----------



## Phaeton (14 May 2019)

I found out tonight I don't bounce as well as I used to, luckily it was on dirt so no real damage but my right calf muscle must have been stretched


----------



## Lullabelle (14 May 2019)

The past 2 days have been 

Wrong time to give up alcohol


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> The past 2 days have been
> 
> Wrong time to give up alcohol


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2019)

How hot would it have to be for a Thomas the tank easter egg to melt ???


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> How hot would it have to be for a Thomas the tank easter egg to melt ???


Cadburys or Nestle?


----------



## Speicher (14 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> How hot would it have to be for a Thomas the tank easter egg to melt ???



Room temperature will soon jeopardise the structural integrity of any edible locomotives.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Room temperature will soon jeopardise the structural integrity of any edible locomotives.


Room temperature is set to rise though.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2019)

There's at least one owl hooting outside, and the Candians have just flown over.


----------



## Speicher (14 May 2019)

Candians - are they from North America?


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Candians - are they from North America?


Local ones. They've been around for a few years now.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2019)

A nice evening watching old motor racing vids and listening to music.

Now I'm laying me down to sleep, counting kitties instead of sheep....


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> A nice evening watching old motor racing vids and listening to music.
> 
> Now I'm laying me down to sleep, counting kitties instead of sheep....


A bag of peanuts at your head and feet?


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2019)

Had time to mow the front lawn and then strim the edges of the back lawn before work today - the aim is to finish the back before work on Wednesday if I have the time.

Coming home from work this evening, there was a V22 Osprey being operated off the Felixstowe and Bawdsey coast line - don't know if it was the military on operations or something to do with the cabling for the East Anglia One wind farm (being used instead of a helicopter). Noisy bugger whatever!


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cadburys or Nestle?



Unsure



Speicher said:


> Room temperature will soon jeopardise the structural integrity of any edible locomotives.



More than 20 minutes though .

Time for a ride


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2019)

Morning. Another bright start tonthe day.

I think Schrodie is going to a fancy dress party as a sesame seed bun as he is covered in tiny seeds.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> How much sun do Peas need? The most convenient place for me to plant some would be where they get afternoon sun and evening sun. Do they need sun all day? My broad beans are doing well, gaining in length, and slowly gaining in girth.
> 
> Peas do not like to be disturbed, I think I read somewhere. So I cannot sew pea seeds in pots?and then transplant them into the space vacated by the broad beans, or can I attempt that? I know there is trial and error, but I do not want to reinvent the wheel, so to speak.
> 
> The "Sarah Raven" website suggests growing them as seeds in plastic guttering for minimal disturbance when they get moved. Have you tried that?


Bearing in mind that I'm quite new to all this growing malarkey too, peas grow best in an open, sunny position so where you are suggesting sounds perfect although they may need watering a little more regularly so as not to dry out. Plant peas directly into the soil. As broad beans and peas are part of the same family, I wouldn't recommend planting them into the same space as they extract the same nutrients from the soil - the second planting wouldn't do as well as the first as the first planting will have taken most of the nutrients needed from the soil. Crop rotation is your friend. 



Speicher said:


> Where do I put the carrots?


Carrots can be grown in containers or in the ground. They like an open, sunny position and well-drained soil. Avoid soil that has a lot of clay or stones as your carrots may become stunted or forked. Try not to disturb your carrots when they are growing as this releases a smell which attracts carrot fly. Carrot fly only flies a few inches above the ground so putting up sides or covering works well to prevent infestation.

Hope this helps. I'm only an enthusiastic amateur just starting out.


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's at least one owl hooting outside, and the Candians have just flown over.



I enjoy listening to the owls twooting outside. 
If you mean geese, then they are called Canada geese, never Canadian geese. 
I know this because my sister, who lives in Canada, told me off for saying Canadian.


----------



## Lavender Rose (15 May 2019)

Not feeling great today, kept waking up last night - was really low last night, completely unlike my usual mood. Usually feel like it on rest days....I have this battle in my head that I should be resting as it's important for recovery etc but then I feel like I shouldn't be resting as I need to keep going. ARGH....stupid anxiety...I only have 1-2 rest days a week so it's not like I am lazy. I just hate feeling this way....


----------



## Phaeton (15 May 2019)

Off to the smoke today, oh how I dislike the place


----------



## dave r (15 May 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Not feeling great today, kept waking up last night - was really low last night, completely unlike my usual mood. Usually feel like it on rest days....I have this battle in my head that I should be resting as it's important for recovery etc but then I feel like I shouldn't be resting as I need to keep going. ARGH....stupid anxiety...I only have 1-2 rest days a week so it's not like I am lazy. I just hate feeling this way....


----------



## Lavender Rose (15 May 2019)

dave r said:


>



Thanks Dave...I am hoping to run after work....try to get some sprints in and have some fun...hopefully that will lift my spirits! x


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Not feeling great today, kept waking up last night - was really low last night, completely unlike my usual mood. Usually feel like it on rest days....I have this battle in my head that I should be resting as it's important for recovery etc but then I feel like I shouldn't be resting as I need to keep going. ARGH....stupid anxiety...I only have 1-2 rest days a week so it's not like I am lazy. I just hate feeling this way....


I hope you brighten up soon .


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 May 2019)

Another perfect day for anything.. I love this weather, ebike today and I shall keep it that way for work.

Ive done over 25k steps every day and 14 miles on the bike.. I feel tired still from Sundays ride..


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2019)

There is supposed to be a choo choo going down on the GWR mainline to Bristol today. Merchant Navy Class Clan line . Not sure of the times , I think 12.50 ish Chippenham on the down line .

In other news I did a rain dance last night ! The car looks lovely and shiny this morning. Sorry !


----------



## mybike (15 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. The sky was a clear blue earlier but has now become a milky blue due to all of the expanding aeroplane vapour trails . I think there is far too much flying.
> Come to think of it . There are more planes going overhead than when RAF Lyneham was open .



My wife wanted to take a picture of them yesterday evening, they're surprisingly difficult for a camera to focus on, because we seem to have far more here.


----------



## mybike (15 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Where do I put the carrots?



Fill lengths of drainpipe with topsoil and plant them in those.



LeetleGreyCells said:


> Carrots can be grown in containers or in the ground. They like an open, sunny position and well-drained soil. Avoid soil that has a lot of clay or stones as your carrots may become stunted or forked. Try not to disturb your carrots when they are growing as this releases a smell which attracts carrot fly. Carrot fly only flies a few inches above the ground so putting up sides or covering works well to prevent infestation.


.
I believe too much fertiliser can cause them to fork as well


----------



## mybike (15 May 2019)

In other news, we seem to have a blackbird war going on in the neighbourhood. And are they noisy about it!

And BTW, do birds nest in holly? Our predecessors seem to have had a liking for prickly trees/bushes and I want to remove them.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 May 2019)

Fish are spawning in my work pond, ii thought the heron and the cat had taken all the original 10 fish, looks like 3 have been hidden for ages.
I've fully netted it now so they can chill and get on with fish stuff..


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2019)

I've just reorganised our filing system, eaten three banana chips, and knocked over a glass of water on my desk.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2019)

I lost my work keys.

But I found them again.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2019)

mybike said:


> In other news, we seem to have a blackbird war going on in the neighbourhood. And are they noisy about it!
> 
> And BTW, do birds nest in holly? Our predecessors seem to have had a liking for prickly trees/bushes and I want to remove them.


Look up Wren Boys.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just reorganised our filing system, eaten three banana chips,* and knocked over a glass of water on my desk.*


Did you spill any of it though?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did you spill any of it though?



Guess.

On the positive side, the desk is cleaner now.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Not feeling great today, kept waking up last night - was really low last night, completely unlike my usual mood. Usually feel like it on rest days....I have this battle in my head that I should be resting as it's important for recovery etc but then I feel like I shouldn't be resting as I need to keep going. ARGH....stupid anxiety...I only have 1-2 rest days a week so it's not like I am lazy. I just hate feeling this way....



Join me in having a plumpitty day then. Misery loves company xxx 

Seriously, hope you feel more chipper soon.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2019)

My darling parental unit has given me her lurgi. Talk about sharing... 

It's a lovely  day though, which sort of makes up for it. No  for me today as I'd have to stop off too many times for a natural. Might just chillax in the garden for a bit.


----------



## Phaeton (15 May 2019)

On my way back now still dislike the place


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just reorganised our filing system, eaten three banana chips, and knocked over a glass of water on my desk.


Keep up the good work .


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2019)

I went out on my Falcon and incorporated a bit of train spotting. It went through , but just as a new Hitachi thing went up. Almost missed it .
Carried on afterwards through to Notton around and back. It's nice out . Almost had a meal whilst I was out ! There are a lot of insects flying about .


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2019)

I lowed the mawn earlier but I didn't see any Ah woo ahs !  As I didn't have my expert with me . I could be wrong as I am not skilled in that subject . I will be off to get some more training from him later .


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2019)

Still feeling rather grotty.

But I am working on a poem and have a lap full of poppycat.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Guess.
> 
> On the positive side, the desk is cleaner now.


You mean to say you'll not say?


----------



## Lullabelle (15 May 2019)

The back lawns have been mown, looking better but couldn't be bothered to trim the edges or do any weeding, that can wait for another evening.


----------



## gbb (15 May 2019)

I've decided. The Trivento wine adverts on Quest TV etc are possibly, probably, THE worst, poorest, crummiest acted adverts I ever saw.


----------



## postman (15 May 2019)

Back from a wonderful time in Edinburgh.When the photos are downloaded.You lot are going to get some culture.You have been warned.


----------



## postman (15 May 2019)

The AirBnB had a small selection of books.I read The Tattooist and got through three quarters of Educated,my word two of the best books i have read in a long time.


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2019)

Clan Line taken this afternoon at Thingley Junction.


----------



## Katherine (15 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Clan Line taken this afternoon at Thingley Junction.
> 
> View attachment 466648


Brilliant picture!


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2019)

Yeah, isn't it just


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2019)

I think a nice  is called for.

The world is always a better place after a


----------



## Jenkins (16 May 2019)

Didn't get round to doing my back garden as planned, due to a problem regaining conciousness this morning! 

Wish I had as the noise of the mower would have drowned out one neighbour who decided that the close might like to hear some 1950's music while she was in the garden (she was wrong!) and the yappy terrier/schnauser like dog of another who had been given the run of the garden while she was out. 

Oh the pleasure of being one of the youngest residents of my close - and I'm in my mid 50's.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Didn't get round to doing my back garden as planned, due to a problem regaining conciousness this morning!
> 
> Wish I had as the noise of the mower would have drowned out* one neighbour who decided that the close might like to hear some 1950's music *while she was in the garden (she was wrong!) and the yappy terrier/schnauser like dog of another who had been given the run of the garden while she was out.
> 
> Oh the pleasure of being one of the youngest residents of my close - and I'm in my mid 50's.


What was being played?

Take it it wasn't _"Hear My Song"_?


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2019)

Morning world it's Thursday 
And another bright blue cloudless start to the day here in Poshshire 
Have a good one 
Great picture @Illaveago


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Join me in having a plumpitty day then. Misery loves company xxx
> 
> Seriously, hope you feel more chipper soon.



Well I didn't dwell in misery, I went to the track yesterday evening, had a good run! Beat my PB by around 2 minutes so was a good evening in the end! 

Swimming today after work! x


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 May 2019)

The excitement planned for today is almost overwhelming. 

1) Clean the house thoroughly
2) Tidy the garden
3) Play taxi driver for the kids

Time for a ride? No chance...


----------



## Lavender Rose (16 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The excitement planned for today is almost overwhelming.
> 
> 1) Clean the house thoroughly
> 2) Tidy the garden
> ...



It doesn't get dark till 8:30pm! Get all the jobs done quick and for a speedy sprint session, they are the best! If you have short time, you get better results! haha


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> It doesn't get dark till 8:30pm! Get all the jobs done quick and for a speedy sprint session, they are the best! If you have short time, you get better results! haha



Trying to imagine what a "Quick sprint session" would look like on my Bakfiets.

If I really push it I can occasionally achieve 18km/h.

Downhill, obviously.


----------



## mybike (16 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trying to imagine what a "Quick sprint session" would look like on my Bakfiets.
> 
> If I really psth it I can occasionally achieve 18km/h.
> 
> Downhill, obviously.



Wind behind you?

Must confess, I don't know the meaning of 'sprint'.


----------



## postman (16 May 2019)

During my time in Edinburgh,i fell off the food wagon.Diabetes Prevention Prog i ate far too much.So much so at two a.m this morning i had a slight acid attack,not had one of those in years,boy did it burn.So today back on smaller portions,it was the dark chocolate,three massive ice creams,one sticky bun and finally the enormous Hard Rock Cafe baby back of ribs,not all in the same meal i might add.But i have over indulged,so today i will cut the lawn as a form of exercise.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 May 2019)

The wonderful travaling community have yet again destroyed all the bollards and moved onto the grounds next to the care home on mass..
Another 10 days of chaos and excriment all over the paths and in the bushes.
Marvelous...


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2019)

Sorry to hear about that, @meta lon . Is there nothing the authorities can do about that?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 May 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> It doesn't get dark till 8:30pm! Get all the jobs done quick and for a speedy sprint session, they are the best! If you have short time, you get better results! haha


Unfortunately, my taxiing duties don’t end until after 9PM.


----------



## raleighnut (16 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sorry to hear about that, @meta lon . Is there nothing the authorities can do about that?


Yep they can but it generally takes 10 days to a fortnight to move them on.

Funny thing is Travellers have often bought a parcel of land and set up roads and 'bays' to park their caravans in with water and sewerage laid on sometimes even electricity (whether legal or 'nicked') only for the 'camps' to be declared illegal and then smashed due to 'nimbys' taking court action.

My question is where are they supposed to go, they're really a persecuted minority.


View: https://youtu.be/I7rhtP5C8-8


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Well I didn't dwell in misery, I went to the track yesterday evening, had a good run! Beat my PB by around 2 minutes so was a good evening in the end!
> 
> Swimming today after work! x



The only running I did was between the chair and the porcelain throne.  Good for sprint practice, I suppose...


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2019)

Lovely sunny day here today. Feel a lot better, but still think I've been flattened by a bus.

I do need to take a load of garden clippings to the recycling centre later though. An excuse to look at the bikes they have for sale, but according to their website, none of them are any great shakes.


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2019)

Oh dear, feel sorry for my colleague. He's splashed out £3,500 on a spangly new Canyon MTB. They supposedly had it in stock, but he's had the run around for two months, and it finally arrived yesterday. Unfortunately, some monkey had screwed in the top cap of the expensive Rock Shox Lyric forks and threaded' it (he found out when putting two 'tokens' in). He was going to over look the two scratches on the forks, but a threaded important part was too much. Poor lad has another long wait and is due to go on holiday with it in a week.


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2019)

Well, my wife has had a crappy day at work, so I think I'll make her ride to the pub 'off road' for a few drinkies later. It will be the first time the her new MTB has been 'off road'. What can go wrong, beer, and trails ?


----------



## TheDoctor (16 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Yep they can but it generally takes 10 days to a fortnight to move them on.
> 
> Funny thing is Travellers have often bought a parcel of land and set up roads and 'bays' to park their caravans in with water and sewerage laid on sometimes even electricity (whether legal or 'nicked') only for the 'camps' to be declared illegal and then smashed due to 'nimbys' taking court action.
> 
> ...




That's one way of looking at it.
Equally, the camps could be declared illegal because they didn't have planning permission, as was the case with Dale Farm.


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2019)

Happened to look up the guy that was in hospital when 'we' both broke our backs - spend 6 weeks chatting to each other. Anyway, transpires one of his vertebrae crumbled over the year following his accident resulting in a 'bent back'. Major surgery and scaffolding up the entire length of his spine, and a rather large scar. Feeling somewhat lucky I got away with no metalwork.


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2019)

bloody hell, I had op and some scaffolding at the base of my spine, it must be hell recovering from ^^^that^^^ operation


----------



## raleighnut (16 May 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> That's one way of looking at it.
> Equally, the camps could be declared illegal because they didn't have planning permission, as was the case with Dale Farm.


My point still stands, just whereabouts are they supposed to go. It is a long ignored piece of racism that exists against the Travellers whole way of life and one that has never been addressed. There are laws against racism against Muslims, Jews, Blacks etc. but nobody much protests against discrimination towards Gypsy/Romany families.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2019)

I has a hungry. Time to go and raid the fridge.

Just returned from a trip to the tip / recycling centre with a carload of tree prunings and a broken upright vacuum cleaner. The latter is very definitely non-repairable as there's a large spiral crack in the metal handle where it fastens into the base. Makes me wonder what the heck my mum was doing with the thing. 

Had a poke around the bikes on offer for sale. Mostly junk, but there's a decent late 80s / early 90s Carrera hybrid (thumb shifters, 6 speed cassette, triple up front), a ladies Raleigh hybrid of similar vintage (5 speed, single chain ring) and a tired but fettle-able Pendleton single speed city bike.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> That's one way of looking at it.
> Equally, the camps could be declared illegal because they didn't have planning permission, as was the case with Dale Farm.



Trouble is, then they are between a rock and a hard place: If they can't get permission, and when they try they're refused, then what?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Had a poke around the bikes on offer for sale. Mostly junk, but there's a decent late 80s / early 90s Carrera hybrid (thumb shifters, 6 speed cassette, triple up front), a ladies Raleigh hybrid of similar vintage (5 speed, single chain ring) and a tired but fettle-able Pendleton single speed city bike.



I wish we had those at our tip. But then again, it'd be a source of much marital discontent as I kept bringing home "bargains"...


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2019)

mybike said:


> Wind behind you?
> 
> Must confess, I don't know the meaning of 'sprint'.



Are you speaking of the mythical "tailwind"?


----------



## TheDoctor (16 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trouble is, then they are between a rock and a hard place: If they can't get permission, and when they try they're refused, then what?


Agreed. I was just putting the other side, that it's not 'just nimbys' getting the illegal sites closed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> My point still stands, just whereabouts are they supposed to go. It is a long ignored piece of racism that exists against the Travellers whole way of life and one that has never been addressed. There are laws against racism against Muslims, Jews, Blacks etc. but nobody much protests against discrimination towards Gypsy/Romany families.



Are travellers and Roma the same group?

When I was researching for a storytelling evening I found that ironically Roma people traditionally got persecuted for being too clean: the culture is concerned with cleanliness so in less hygienic eras than ours they often survived illness that would go through the general population.

Instead of actually stopping and thinking there may be a connection between cleanliness and better health, the locals would then accuse them of witchcraft and cursing the town and chase them away...

Damned if they do, damned if they don't?


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wish we had those at our tip. But then again, it'd be a source of much marital discontent as I kept bringing home "bargains"...



Ooops... 

To be fair, they don't often get things like that in. It's mostly BSO or stuff that's beyond knackered.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2019)

Hevening all! I've just come back from across the water to a funeral . It was a sad day but it was good catch up with my cousins .


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2019)

Katherine said:


> Brilliant picture!


Thanks ! It did turn out nice . It was almost ruined as a new Hitachi train just went up on the up line . If it had been a few seconds sooner my view would have been blocked by the new train .


----------



## Lullabelle (16 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> My point still stands, just whereabouts are they supposed to go. It is a long ignored piece of racism that exists against the Travellers whole way of life and one that has never been addressed. There are laws against racism against Muslims, Jews, Blacks etc. but nobody much protests against discrimination towards Gypsy/Romany families.



We had some travellers pitch up near us, cut the chain so they could get on the site, when walking past along the pavement you were treated to snarling dogs and aggressive looking grubby people, crime went up, the mess they was appalling. They were on a site of natural beauty by the time they left, the ground had been churned up by their vehicles, trees and fencing were badly damaged and they very kindly left furniture and bags of rubbish strewn everywhere, they also set light to a car which in turn set fire to beautiful old trees, the chicks in the nests had no way of escaping and the poor little things burned to death. The mess and destruction was awful. 

I don't have an issue with their way of life but I do have an issue with the mess they leave behind.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Hevening all! I've just come back from across the water to a funeral . It was a sad day but it was good catch up with my cousins .


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2019)

I am still trying to pretzel a poem. Who'd have thought that a mere eight lines and eighty two syllables would give me such grief...


----------



## gbb (16 May 2019)

Peace has descended on the house .


DIL was hospitalised with IBD, colitis perhaps, for 6 days. We stepped in and have had the 2 and 5 year old children since last Friday.
It's been a ball, it's been brilliant, it's been noisy, its had its moments of tears,....and tonight, mums home, kiddos have gone . Hot bath, relax and enjoy the quiet


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2019)

Just finished the transfers for the bike. 

If al. goes to plan (hahahaha...) printing will take place tomorrow...


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just finished the transfers for the bike.
> 
> If al. goes to plan (hahahaha...) printing will take place tomorrow...


Computer/phone & printer all speaking the same language & to each other?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Computer/phone & printer all speaking the same language & to each other?



Or some other issue in the many layers of technology between my memory stick and a finished transfer.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Or some other issue in the many layers of technology between my memory stick and a finished transfer.


Like a magnet?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Like a magnet?



Lack of toner, software crash, power cut, broken roller, jammed door, roof collapse, meteorite hit, extremely localised earthquake, or possibly all of the above.

I am not what you would call a natural optimist.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Or a lack of toner, software crash, power cut, broken roller, jammed door, roof collapse, meteorite hit, extremely localised earthquake, or possibly all of the above.
> 
> I am not what you would call a natural optimist.


_"Residents of a suburb of Cologne were jolted from their sleep on Tuesday morning when an earthquake hit western Germany."_

Or you might forget your usb storage device.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"Residents of a suburb of Cologne were jolted from their sleep on Tuesday morning when an earthquake hit western Germany."_



See? See? It'll happen here tomorrow I tell you: the entire universe is out to frustrate me...



classic33 said:


> Or you might forget your usb storage device.



Or possibly that too.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> See? See? It'll happen here tomorrow I tell you: the entire universe is out to frustrate me...
> 
> 
> Or possibly that too.


Or
_"Schoolboy survives direct hit by meteorite travelling at 30,000mph."_


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2019)

Pub tea ride completed with Mrs F. 6 miles, big pub tea, full up !


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Or
> _"Schoolboy survives direct hit by meteorite travelling at 30,000mph."_


In the States, meteorites seem to hit parked cars. There is an old car in the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago, where meteorite went through the roof of the garage, roof of car, through the floor where it hit the frame, bounced up, and landed on the seat.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> In the States, meteorites seem to hit parked cars. There is an old car in the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago, where meteorite went through the roof of the garage, roof of car, through the floor where it hit the frame, bounced up, and landed on the seat.


Wonder how @Andy in Germany would fare if similar were to happen to him.. Three entry/exit holes!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2019)




----------



## Reynard (17 May 2019)

I have *finally* managed to bludgeon this poem into submission.

Time for a well-earnt


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2019)




----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2019)




----------



## classic33 (17 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 466786
> View attachment 466787
> View attachment 466788


Not too well, methinks.

Still if a boy managed to survive being hit...

If at 18:39, your time, we should know.


----------



## Jenkins (17 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> I am still trying to pretzel a poem. Who'd have thought that a mere eight lines and eighty two syllables would give me such grief...


Why not poem a pretzel instead - an ode to a snack if you like

My last Lidl chocolate santa is no more. A bad day at work led to a moment of weakness when I got home.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2019)

_*Pretzels*

Pretzels are the best snack to eat,
no other snack to me can compete.
Most everyone likes them it's true,
having them as a snack is nothing new.

Pretzels have been around forever,
there are no ties we can sever.
There is a story I would like to tell,
about how these pretzels started to sell.

A monk from France shared his recipe,
it showed how to make a pretzel cookie you see.
He showed the American how it was made,
the way it was folded so the pretzel stayed.

Rolled the dough out and made it long,
tied it together like praying hands that are strong.
Tied it towards God because that where prayers go,
this made the shape of the pretzel and that is so.

Then some American took dough and did the same,
that's when the true pretzel got it's name.
So that is why the pretzel is the best snack ever,
to live without them I say never!_


https://www.postpoems.org/authors/singmoriah/poem/779345


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2019)

Morning . My rain dance seems to have sort of worked . Sorry !

I have had a busy week so far, so I am going to take things easy today and just watch some paint dry. 
If anything develops I will keep you updated .


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2019)

Grey but dry here 
Hope we are all ok ?


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2019)

Sort of glad it rained a little, realised my weed and feed hadn't been watered in. Was starting to burn the grass.


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 466790


He should be wearing a hard hat !


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2019)

My Garmin has legs - lost it again last night after the pub ride - couldn't find it in the house, searched everywhere.

It was still on the bike - must have been a bit legless ! 

(I'll get my coat)


----------



## Lavender Rose (17 May 2019)

Didn't swim last night....stomach cramps! Instead had pizza and ice cream as my cheat meal of the week...you'd be proud @Reynard 

However, today, I must swim this evening as a last practise before my GoTri triathlon tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## perplexed (17 May 2019)

I painted my shed yesterday.

Dusky Gem apparently.

It looks like grey to me...

It took me a little over 2 hours, and I sustained a minor graze (about 2 inches long)* to the right side of my back from squeezing past the Hornbeam.






* 2 inches, for those inclined to fret about things, is around 5.08 cm


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 May 2019)

Quite a soggy ride to work but no people to hold me up, rain has its plusses..


----------



## raleighnut (17 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We had some travellers pitch up near us, cut the chain so they could get on the site, when walking past along the pavement you were treated to snarling dogs and aggressive looking grubby people, crime went up, the mess they was appalling. They were on a site of natural beauty by the time they left, the ground had been churned up by their vehicles, trees and fencing were badly damaged and they very kindly left furniture and bags of rubbish strewn everywhere, they also set light to a car which in turn set fire to beautiful old trees, the chicks in the nests had no way of escaping and the poor little things burned to death. The mess and destruction was awful.
> 
> I don't have an issue with their way of life but I do have an issue with the mess they leave behind.


Yep, but if they were allowed to have permanent sites that they owned that problem wouldn't arise as often. My opinion is that it's the very fact they know they're going to be shifted on in a couple of weeks means they just dump everything, not to mention them using unsuitable sites as a temporary camp. We generally get em on Western Park after the Fairground lot have been.


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2019)

Email just received. Urgent meeting with the Assistant Finance Director and HR - fingers crossed they've backed down on this silly restructure/apply for your job (4 people - 7 jobs). It's either that or our P45's.  6 weeks of being messed about !


----------



## mybike (17 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Are you speaking of the mythical "tailwind"?



Yeah, It's the only thing that gets me to 20mph


----------



## alicat (17 May 2019)

Survived fitting an MR16 light bulb.


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Email just received. Urgent meeting with the Assistant Finance Director and HR - fingers crossed they've backed down on this silly restructure/apply for your job (4 people - 7 jobs). It's either that or our P45's.  6 weeks of being messed about !



Just back. Re-graded from Monday, no more messing (this is for about £150 a month more). Moral victory for us 'staff' though. More bike parts.


----------



## woodbutcher (17 May 2019)

My dogs have stolen and eaten about half a kilo of my favourite cheese while l was out


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 May 2019)

I bought 2 new Bikehut tyres in Halfords reduced from £20 to £10 each...bargain!


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2019)

Prepped another load of garden waste to go to the recycling centre after lunch.

Have got the ragu for tonight's spag bol simmering away in the crock pot.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Why not poem a pretzel instead - an ode to a snack if you like
> 
> My last Lidl chocolate santa is no more. A bad day at work led to a moment of weakness when I got home.



Perhaps... But then I'd be too busy eating pretzels... I do have a stash of them, you know.  As for the choccy santa - well choccy does tend to cure most such ills. Nothing wrong with that, I say.  We had a bit of a kit kat massacre here last night. 

The poem was for an anthology I'm writing to put in my scrapbook. I finally managed to get it to behave.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Didn't swim last night....stomach cramps! Instead had pizza and ice cream as my cheat meal of the week...you'd be proud @Reynard
> 
> However, today, I must swim this evening as a last practise before my GoTri triathlon tomorrow afternoon.



Yay, a girl after my own heart!  I had sausage rolls and chips last night. And kit kats.  Being good today though, cooking healthy food from scratch.

Enjoy your swim. I took up fencing at school to get out of swimming. Stabbing someone with a sword was infinitely more fun in my books...


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2019)

Katzu Chicken stir fry for tea.


----------



## Speicher (17 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Katzu Chicken stir fry for tea.



I am on my way!


----------



## postman (17 May 2019)

Well i have been let down.Rain was supposed to fall here today.So i went into Leeds to buy some cycling related goods.It has been sunny all day crap weather people,only good thing is i have done 20 and 25 mins on the turbo.a ride would have done me a power of good though.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Katzu Chicken stir fry for tea.



One of my go-tos if I have leftover cooked chicken.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2019)

Right, that's the garden waste taken to the recycling centre. It's all spiky stuff, so don't want to leave it lying around too long.

We were supposed to have showers this arvo, but other than the odd spit and spot, it's not amounted to anything.


----------



## woodbutcher (17 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's the garden waste taken to the recycling centre. It's all spiky stuff, so don't want to leave it lying around too long.
> 
> We were supposed to have showers this arvo, but other than the odd spit and spot, it's not amounted to anything.


Thats because it's here...It's been persisting down aujourd'hui !


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Thats because it's here...It's been persisting down aujourd'hui !



Bother... Didn't mean to send it your way...


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2019)

Schrodie has been looking after me today . Twice whilst I was having a nap he announced his arrival with a Myow! He then snuggled down and joined me in 80 winks .


----------



## Lullabelle (17 May 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> My dogs have stolen and eaten about half a kilo of my favourite cheese while l was out



Don't fancy clearing that up


----------



## Slioch (17 May 2019)

After 6 months of intensive cycling after being made redundant, I've been offered a new job which starts in 2 weeks. Arse!


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> I am on my way!



Didn't happen, not hungry, so chicken, veg etc went in fridge - son out at work and only daughter hungry, so made her something else...


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2019)

Slioch said:


> After 6 months of intensive cycling after being made redundant, I've been offered a new job which starts in 2 weeks. Arse!



Exactly. On that point, you can commute now and arrive before you set off....mr speedy.


----------



## Slioch (17 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Exactly. On that point, you can commute now and arrive before you set off....mr speedy.



To be honest, part of the reason it's taken so long to get a new job is that I've not been applying for anything that doesn't involve being able to commute by bike, and I've been fortunate enough to get that now. The main problem now is what bike do I use as my main commuter? Do I use my folding bike, or my Dawes Galaxy, or my Carrera Virtuoso? Or should I get a new bike specifically for commuting? Decisions decisions.


----------



## tyred (17 May 2019)

Arrived in a remote corner of County Wexford. Have Brompton, seeking adventures!


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2019)

tyred said:


> Arrived in a remote corner of County Wexford. Have Brompton, seeking adventures!


Vinegar Hill?


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2019)

Have spent a very pleasant first part of the evening watching the taekwondo


----------



## tyred (17 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Vinegar Hill?


Carne.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2019)

tyred said:


> Carne.


Surfing?


----------



## tyred (17 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Surfing?


No, doing a little bit of cycle-touring along the coast. I'm starting here as the deal i got on a b&b was too good to ignore!


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2019)

tyred said:


> No,* doing a little bit of cycle-touring along the coast. *I'm starting here as the deal i got on a b&b was too good to ignore!


Water bourne!


----------



## Jenkins (18 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> *Perhaps... But then I'd be too busy eating pretzels... I do have a stash of them, you know. * As for the choccy santa - well choccy does tend to cure most such ills. Nothing wrong with that, I say.  We had a bit of a kit kat massacre here last night.
> 
> The poem was for an anthology I'm writing to put in my scrapbook. I finally managed to get it to behave.


In that case can I submit for your anthology...

I cycled hungry as a Reynard
That rides on fens o'er flats and fields,
When all at once I saw a crowd,
A pack, of golden pretzels 
Beside the Ouse, beneath the trees,
I scoffed the lot, with ease.

Can you tell it's been a bad week at work?


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Water bourne!
> View attachment 466907


Does not strike me as seaworthy outside of a bathtub, or one of your cups of tea,@classic33 .


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Does not strike me as seaworthy outside of a bathtub, or one of your cups of tea,@classic33 .


He could try, then let the rest of us know if it is safe.


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2019)

Morning ! They have found a rare Roman coin during some building work . It was from one of the shortest serving emperor's . I wonder just how tall he was ?


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2019)

Loads planned for today .

And we have a seaview .

Birds were chirping well at 4 am


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 May 2019)

Just had a power cut.... So my cuppa has been delayed. 
Might go to Audley End House today, odd showers but should be ok.


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2019)

meta lon said:


> Just had a power cut.... So my cuppa has been delayed.
> Might go to Audley End House today, odd showers but should be ok.


Are you sure that it's your area and not just you ? We had a cable go outside last year which the electricity peeps had fun finding and then digging up .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 May 2019)

Pedalfest today and tomorrow at Sherwood Pines near Mansfield. Looking forward to it. Not mundane, but hey ho.


----------



## Speicher (18 May 2019)

News takes a long time to reach the far west of west Worcestershire. I gather that there may be a football contest and a song game today.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning ! They have found a rare Roman coin during some building work . It was from one of the shortest serving emperor's . I wonder just how tall he was ?


5'2".

_"The coin was found in earth equivalent to more than three Great Pyramids of Giza"_


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> News takes a long time to reach the far west of west Worcestershire. I gather that there may be a football contest and a song game today.


A bit of a song and dance then ?


----------



## mybike (18 May 2019)

Slioch said:


> To be honest, part of the reason it's taken so long to get a new job is that I've not been applying for anything that doesn't involve being able to commute by bike, and I've been fortunate enough to get that now. The main problem now is what bike do I use as my main commuter? Do I use my folding bike, or my Dawes Galaxy, or my Carrera Virtuoso? Or should I get a new bike specifically for commuting? Decisions decisions.



You definitely need a new bike.

I'll concur that they don't look stable and suggest that the orange items should be round their necks


----------



## Lullabelle (18 May 2019)

Kitchen is clean


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2019)

Personal flotation devices at the ready, I see. Alert the lifeboat crews. Might be nice for small inland river navigation.


----------



## Phaeton (18 May 2019)

Feeling crap today


----------



## dave r (18 May 2019)

Slioch said:


> To be honest, part of the reason it's taken so long to get a new job is that I've not been applying for anything that doesn't involve being able to commute by bike, and I've been fortunate enough to get that now. The main problem now is what bike do I use as my main commuter? Do I use my folding bike, or my Dawes Galaxy, or my Carrera Virtuoso? Or should I get a new bike specifically for commuting? Decisions decisions.



Definitely time for a n+1


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Feeling crap today


I hope you feel better soon


----------



## raleighnut (18 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Feeling crap today


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2019)

wigan halfords is shyte… 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/halfords-unbelievable.249280/#post-5627387


----------



## Lullabelle (18 May 2019)

Bathroom is now clean


----------



## Phaeton (18 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you feel better soon





raleighnut said:


>


Thank you both, not ill just Yuk, difficult to describe


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

Knackered now. 6 hours non-stop outside. Washed 2 cars, trimmed some trees with the chain saw, tip run, then back to make a 3m 18" high fence at the back of the garage (from fence scraps), McDonalds run for the teens, fit fence on decking area at back of garage, jet wash decking, tidy up, quick shop, now relax !


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

Finished fence.


----------



## Katherine (18 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Feeling crap today


Hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 May 2019)

Ironing is done 


No more chores today.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2019)

Settling down for the FA Cup final with a  and a slice of choccy cake.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> In that case can I submit for your anthology...
> 
> I cycled hungry as a Reynard
> That rides on fens o'er flats and fields,
> ...



Love it! That's genius @Jenkins 

Not entirely sure where a poem about cycling and pretzels fits into a motor racing scrapbook though...


----------



## Salty seadog (18 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Settling down for the FA Cup final with a  and a slice of choccy cake.



c'mon u 'orns.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Love it! That's genius @Jenkins
> 
> Not entirely sure where a poem about cycling and pretzels fits into a motor racing scrapbook though...


Refuelling?


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Refueling?



Not in the formulae the scrapbook covers, unfortunately...


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Not in the formulae the scrapbook covers, unfortunately...


Pit Stops then.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Pit Stops then.



Only at the Cellnet Superprix. And in a couple of pro-celebrity races.

Hmm...


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Only at the Cellnet Superprix. And in a couple of pro-celebrity races.
> 
> Hmm...


Flags


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Flags


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2019)

One of the places I'm applying for work is an organisation that helps young people get training and work. They run a variety of workshops with different specialities in different towns. I put the address into the mighty Google to see where they were.

It came back as a bike shop.

Hmmm...


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> One of the places I'm applying for work is an organisation that helps young people get training and work. They run a variety of workshops with different specialities in different towns. I put the address into the mighty Google to see where they were.
> 
> It came back as a bike shop.
> 
> Hmmm...



This is either very very good, or very very bad...


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> This is either very very good, or very very bad...


He can get his bike fixed, for free, whilst at work.


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2019)

I went out for a ride this afternoon. I went down to Thingley to take some pictures of the 125's before they were withdrawn from service . I managed to catch a couple going up , it's a good thing that they look the same in either direction. I continued my ride on to Notton and back and spotted a Greater Spotted Woodpecker sat on a fence. I stopped to take a picture but it flew off before I could get my camera.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2019)

Where did I go wrong?

Eldest son has just ordered one of these.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Where did I go wrong?
> 
> Eldest son has just ordered one of these.



Nice - you should have better service than my colleague. New Canyon finally turned up, but the forks are knackered. £800 Lyrics...


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Where did I go wrong?
> 
> Eldest son has just ordered one of these.


You will of course be testing it before letting him use it?


----------



## Speicher (18 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Where did I go wrong?
> 
> Eldest son has just ordered one of these.



"JobRad" - is that the equivalent of Cycle for Work, or should I Chat Starten to find out?


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Nice - you should have better service than my colleague. New Canyon finally turned up, but the forks are knackered. £800 Lyrics...



Ouch!  That's as much for a pair of forks as my two Wiggins bikes put together... 

I'm thinking of getting a hardtail as it would make winter / mucky road riding easier. Have decided that the Chartres is too nice to risk, and I've already binned the Rouen once...


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ouch!  That's as much for a pair of forks as my two Wiggins bikes put together...
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a hardtail as it would make winter / mucky road riding easier. Have decided that the Chartres is too nice to risk, and I've already binned the Rouen once...



Gutted for my colleague - £3.5k bike, was in stock, messed about saying ready to post for 2 months. Arrived with scratches to the forks, but then he changed a 'token' and undoing a top cap, found that the cap had been cross threaded - can't get air in, nor is reliable - he was going to 'forget' the scratches...


----------



## Speicher (18 May 2019)

I saw this and thought of @Lullabelle 

https://www.deramores.com/products/...in-deramores-studio-dk?variant=22408262975570

There are other Deradogs, some of which are free patterns, or a low cost for five dogs. Did you ever finish your first dog?


----------



## tyred (18 May 2019)

63 miles completed today on a loaded Brompton. 

I may only have 3 gears but they're the _right_ 3 gears...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> "JobRad" - is that the equivalent of Cycle for Work, or should I Chat Starten to find out?



I think it is. There's a lot of E-bikes being sold in Stuttgart under the scheme.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You will of course be testing it before letting him use it?



Oh yeh !!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You will of course be testing it before letting him use it?



I'm not sure I dare.

I've told him it needs mudguards though.


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2019)

Well! I've heard cat's sing better !


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well! I've heard cat's sing better !



Would be better without the random apostrophe. 

Agree with you about the quality of music (or lack thereof)


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Gutted for my colleague - £3.5k bike, was in stock, messed about saying ready to post for 2 months. Arrived with scratches to the forks, but then he changed a 'token' and undoing a top cap, found that the cap had been cross threaded - can't get air in, nor is reliable - he was going to 'forget' the scratches...



Ouchie!!!

Though personally I would use a more agricultural invective...


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ouchie!!!
> 
> Though personally I would use a more agricultural invective...


Chainsaw, to demonstrate how cut up you were?


----------



## Speicher (18 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Chainsaw, to demonstrate how cut up you were?



Was it a harrowing experience, with no one outstanding in the field?

I am referring to the Song Game.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> I saw this and thought of @Lullabelle
> 
> https://www.deramores.com/products/...in-deramores-studio-dk?variant=22408262975570
> 
> ...



That is cute  No I haven't finished it because there isn't enough wool and I have yet to find the same, starting with 1 colour and finishing with another may look a bit odd.


----------



## Slioch (18 May 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> c'mon u 'orns.



We wuz robbed. Blooming bent referee. Rant rant blah blah etc etc.

To be honest, I gave up at 4-0, cracked open a bottle of wine, and went to make a chilli for dinner. I preferred the 1984 final. At least we were in with a vague shout for more of the 90 minutes back then.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Was it a harrowing experience, with no one outstanding in the field?
> 
> I am referring to the Song Game.


Harrowing with a chainsaw?
Disc'd be better.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2019)

Slioch said:


> We wuz robbed. Blooming bent referee. Rant rant blah blah etc etc.
> 
> To be honest, I gave up at 4-0, cracked open a bottle of wine, and went to make a chilli for dinner. I preferred the 1984 final. At least we were in with a vague shout for more of the 90 minutes back then.



You guys really didn't deserve that.

Wonder how much Man City's owners paid to make sure they won... I hope FFP squelches them. Unlikely, alas...


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2019)

UK finishes plum last in Eurovision *again*

Mind, all the songs were just as ghastly as each other.


----------



## Jenkins (19 May 2019)

Last late(ish) night for a while - 7am starts for work next week & the alarm goes off at 05:30. I am NOT a morning person. The good news is that it leads in to a 4 day weekend which includes a Big Thief gig at Cambridge Junction, the bad news is after that it's 10 straight days of work

Day off the bike on Sunday, going to Snetterton for the British GTs.

And finally, @Reynard , surely a poem about cycling would go into your motor racing scrapbook under Single Seaters No idea about the pretzels, though


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Last late(ish) night for a while - 7am starts for work next week & the alarm goes off at 05:30. I am NOT a morning person. The good news is that it leads in to a 4 day weekend which includes a Big Thief gig at Cambridge Junction, the bad news is after that it's 10 straight days of work
> 
> Day off the bike on Sunday, going to Snetterton for the British GTs.
> 
> And finally, @Reynard , surely a poem about cycling would go into your motor racing scrapbook under Single Seaters No idea about the pretzels, though



Will keep an eye on the BGTs - it's streamed online. I'm going to settle back with ITV4 and the BTCC from Thruxton.

Single seaters... Well, yes, technically... 

There was a young man from Ghent
Who raced round Snett on a 'bent
He spun it at Coram with little decorum
And pretzeled the frame as he went



P.S. Sympathies, I'm not a morning person either...


----------



## Lullabelle (19 May 2019)

David Gilmour


----------



## Salty seadog (19 May 2019)

Slioch said:


> We wuz robbed. Blooming bent referee. Rant rant blah blah etc etc.
> 
> To be honest, I gave up at 4-0, cracked open a bottle of wine, and went to make a chilli for dinner. I preferred the 1984 final. At least we were in with a vague shout for more of the 90 minutes back then.



Haha, I had chilli too, chucked on a baked spud. It was inevitable but we played well, especially in the first half. 
TBF they scored some good goals. Javi is doing alright.


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2019)

Morning. There was some sunshine earlier but it seems to have faded a bit . '


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 May 2019)

Foggy.. Off out biking with the good lady when she gets up.


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2019)

Birdsong is great to wake up to


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 May 2019)

It's IBD day.. I've had this for nearly 20 years, and now we have a "day" well that's just... Whatever


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2019)

Off to have some jelly smeared on me later . It's funny how you always seem to miss a bit !


----------



## Salty seadog (19 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Birdsong is great to wake up to



Round this way it's mostly starlings, they make a racket and have a wide range of sounds from clicking noises to chirps and screeches.


----------



## raleighnut (19 May 2019)




----------



## Katherine (19 May 2019)

We forgot to watch the Eurovision song contest!
- Miss K is home for the weekend and we were having a relaxing no telly evening.
Young Mrs K who is Dutch is delighted over the winner.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> That is cute  No I haven't finished it because there isn't enough wool and I have yet to find the same, starting with 1 colour and finishing with another may look a bit odd.


Beagle!


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Harrowing with a chainsaw?
> Disc'd be better.


Saw some disc harrows out yesterday, actually.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Saw some disc harrows out yesterday, actually.


Chewing the cud!


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2019)

Watching the BTCC meeting from Thruxton.


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2019)

Saw a posh Ferrari coming out of Bath not sure if it was a 488 or something similar. There were a lot of other classic cars around which seemed to be on a rally . Lotus elan mk1, jaguar XK120, XK140, MG Midget, VW Beetle, Vauxhall VX490, Morris Minor, and a 1950's open topped sports car in red with a faired in head rest like a Maserati or Ferrari. I couldn't get a good view of it as it was several cars in front of me . It did have racing numbers on itsi sides.
Just remembered it is Castle Combe Steam Rally .


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Saw a posh Ferrari coming out of Bath not sure if it was a 488 or something similar. There were a lot of other classic cars around which seemed to be on a rally . Lotus elan mk1, jaguar XK120, XK140, MG Midget, VW Beetle, Vauxhall VX490, Morris Minor, and a 1950's open topped sports car in red with a faired in head rest like a Maserati or Ferrari. I couldn't get a good view of it as it was several cars in front of me . It did have racing numbers on itsi sides.
> Just remembered it is Castle Combe Steam Rally .


Steam powered Ferrari!


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Steam powered Ferrari!



So that's why Sebastian Vettel is so slow...


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 May 2019)

Storm approaching: Thunder, lightning, torrential rain and hail.

Just heard the first chunks hit the Skylight.

For what we are about to receive...


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Storm approaching: Thunder, lightning, torrential rain and hail.
> 
> Just heard the first chunks hit the Skylight.
> 
> For what we are about to receive...



D*mn. Just had to rescue something from the balcony and by the time I'd closed the door the living room floor was sprayed with hailstones. There are some 1cm diameter hailstones about 5m inside the dining room.

By the way there's a 1.5m overhang on the roof at this point, and a concrete barrier on the balcony about 80cm high so the hailstones must be coming practically horizontally.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> D*mn. Just had to rescue something from the balcony and by the time I'd closed the door the living room floor was sprayed with hailstones. There are some 1cm diameter hailstones about 5m inside the dining room.
> 
> By the way there's a 1.5m overhang on the roof at this point, and a concrete barrier on the balcony about 80cm high so the hailstones must be coming practically horizontally.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> D*mn. Just had to rescue something from the balcony and by the time I'd closed the door the living room floor was sprayed with hailstones. There are some 1cm diameter hailstones about 5m inside the dining room.
> 
> By the way there's a 1.5m overhang on the roof at this point, and a concrete barrier on the balcony about 80cm high so the hailstones must be coming practically horizontally.


Tornado coming? About the only time I've seen horizontal hail.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Storm approaching: Thunder, lightning, torrential rain and hail.
> 
> Just heard the first chunks hit the Skylight.
> 
> For what we are about to receive...


And you managed to do the printing as well.


----------



## tyred (19 May 2019)

Interesting day's riding today. My three gears weren't the right gears today. Had a walk a hill. Also overtaken on a climb by someone who looked about 20 stone. In my defence she was riding a very expensive looking e-bike. 

On the plus side I overtook a couple on alloy road bikes


----------



## postman (19 May 2019)

tyred said:


> My three gears weren't the right gears today




Love that,i also have had bikes with the wrong gearing,or maybe just maybe my legs are s===.Got to say the bike is rolling better with the 25c Marathon Greenguard on.


----------



## postman (19 May 2019)

i have Tuesday free .Guess what i am going to do.,18* and 11 mph wind forecast,i think Embsay Railway station needs a visit just a few lumps to test the legs.


----------



## Phaeton (19 May 2019)

Rode the furthest I ever have today on a mountain bike, 34 miles.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Rode the furthest I ever have today on a mountain bike, 34 miles.


Well done! MTBs take a bit extra effort (probably why I prefer my Adventure bike!).


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2019)

A good day's racing from Thruxton, very entertaining. Won't spoiler just in case @Jenkins hasn't watched any of it it yet.

Now sitting back with a  and a sneaky late night bag of crisps.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> *A good day's racing from Thruxton, very entertaining. Won't spoiler just in case @Jenkins hasn't watched any of it it yet.*
> 
> Now sitting back with a  and a sneaky late night bag of crisps.


It wasn't first over the line that won?


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> It wasn't first over the line that won?



AFAIK all the results stand. Just don't want to spoil what those results were. 

Although the "naughty boy" flags came out a fair few times for track limits. But that's racing drivers for you - give them an inch and they'll take a mile.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

219 days to go.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> AFAIK all the results stand. Just don't want to spoil what those results were.
> 
> Although the "naughty boy" flags came out a fair few times for track limits. But that's racing drivers for you - *give them an inch and they'll take a mile. *


That'd put them well outside track limits.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> That'd put them well outside track limits.



Unless it's at Rockingham...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> AFAIK all the results stand. Just don't want to spoil what those results were.
> 
> Although the "naughty boy" flags came out a fair few times for track limits. But that's racing drivers for you - give them an inch and they'll take a mile.



Just racing drivers?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2019)

Just checked the weather report: heavy continual rain, thunder, hail, lightning expected 50 litres of rain/m² in the next 24h, Flood warnings for all rivers and streams.

Possibly not a day for a long cycle commute then.


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> A good day's racing from Thruxton


ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH I went to watch one of the races last night & it's not recorded it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just checked the weather report: heavy continual rain, thunder, hail, lightning expected 50 litres of rain/m² in the next 24h, Flood warnings for all rivers and streams.


50 litres of rain per square metre, that sounds like an awful lot.


----------



## Katherine (20 May 2019)

Early mist has already cleared to reveal bright blue clear skies


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2019)

Morning. It is grey and damp here.

In other news. Our kitchen scales have gone missing !  How on earth can they disappear ?  A burglar concerned about their weight ?


----------



## raleighnut (20 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 50 litres of rain per square metre, that sounds like an awful lot.


It works out to about 2 inches of rain in UK measurements,


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 50 litres of rain per square metre, that sounds like an awful lot.



Indeed. 
from experience 0.5L/hour and below is okay, up to 1L/hour is annoyingly wet, and between that and 2L/hour is torrential. Over 2L and I stay under cover. 

Here's the forecast for today and tomorrow:







15 and 16L an _hour_. Wind gusts winds up to 45km/h, and thunder, rain and hail. Looks like someone ordered the apocalypse. 

Will update, if I'm spared...


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2019)

The new Midsomer Murders turned into a right "who done what who dunnit? " Last night . The stormy weather knocked out our TV signal several times leaving us with a blank screen, I kept nodding off unable to keep my eyes open didn't help either . So when the murderer was revealed it was a complete mystery .


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2019)

I have a Schrodie snoozing on my lap , a cup of coffee getting cold on the floor , and me feeling like I'm about to doze off !

What a dilemma !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 May 2019)

Bright sunshine in my neck of the woods this morning. Perfect for a ride to meet my better half. Downside is then go together in the car for food shopping. Upside is I get to ride back home afterwards. Two out of three isn't bad... 

Plus on the way back is a fantastic descent. Last time I rode it, I managed 34mph... (Now, I'm just tempting fate, am I not?!  )


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2019)

Panic over ! The scales eventually turned up . They had gone off to measure some washing powder for the washing machine !


----------



## Speicher (20 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Panic over ! The scales eventually turned up . They had gone off to measure some washing powder for the washing machine !



Have you got Sophie kisticated scales that measure volumes?

My address book once decided it would be cosier in my sock drawer than on my desk, and it stayed there all summer.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Have you got Sophie kisticated scales that measure volumes?
> 
> My address book once decided it would be cosier in my sock drawer than on my desk.


My Siamese cat opens drawers and takes stuff out, but thankfully she hasn't decided to take things and put them in. Lol.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just checked the weather report: heavy continual rain, thunder, hail, lightning expected 50 litres of rain/m² in the next 24h, Flood warnings for all rivers and streams.
> 
> Possibly not a day for a long cycle commute then.


What yer making excuses for, it's not as though they've forecast strong wind.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Indeed.
> from experience 0.5L/hour and below is okay, up to 1L/hour is annoyingly wet, and between that and 2L/hour is torrential. Over 2L and I stay under cover.
> 
> Here's the forecast for today and tomorrow:
> ...


You realise what the date is?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2019)

Lunchtime.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lunchtime.


Final one?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Final one?



Depends how apocalyptic the weather is on the way back.


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2019)

I think I keep seeing The Hood from Thunderbirds on the news .


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just racing drivers?



Well, it *is* human nature.

But in my experience, racing drivers do tend to push the barriers somewhat.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH I went to watch one of the races last night & it's not recorded it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh botheration...


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2019)

Warm and (mostly) sunny here.

Have prepared another load of garden waste to take to the tip.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Bright sunshine in my neck of the woods this morning. Perfect for a ride to meet my better half. Downside is then go together in the car for food shopping. Upside is I get to ride back home afterwards. Two out of three isn't bad...
> 
> Plus on the way back is a fantastic descent. Last time I rode it, I managed 34mph... (Now, I'm just tempting fate, am I not?!  )



Let go of the brakes and you'll beat that.


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2019)

Heinz Tomato Soup with 'no added sugar' is not nice. Shame I accidentally bought 4 tins rather than original. You can't half taste the 'artificial sweetener' - supposed to be that stelviol - blurgh.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, it *is* human nature.
> 
> But in my experience, racing drivers do tend to push the barriers somewhat.



I suppose the problem is that a significant majority [Edit] minority* of the rest _think _they're racing drivers...

*I meant minority, honest...


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Heinz Tomato Soup with 'no added sugar' is not nice. Shame I accidentally bought 4 tins rather than original. You can't half taste the 'artificial sweetener' - supposed to be that stelviol - blurgh.



It's the same with the "healthy" instant hot chocolate. It was ok when it just had less sugar in it. But they've lowered the sugar content and made up the shortfall with sweeteners. The stuff is now so sweet to the point where it's just totally undrinkable.

I've switched to cocoa and simply add sugar to taste.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I suppose the problem is that a significant majority of the rest _think _they're racing drivers...



Yeah, I guess. Though when you've worked alongside the real deal for a decade, you do kind of know the difference.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2019)

Right, off to the recycling centre with a load of gardening waste.


----------



## derrick (20 May 2019)

In the pub again.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, it *is* human nature.
> 
> But in my experience, racing drivers do tend to push the barriers somewhat.


Tyre barriers push back though.


----------



## postman (20 May 2019)

Change of plan,going to Rufforth between Wetherby and York tomorrow.Reason is i have found a new cafe in Chapel Allerton that i can visit on my way back,as long as i do a small detour at the end.No problem it will add a couple of extra miles,but the coffee is wonderful.So The Perfumed Garden Cafe here i come.


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2019)

Isn't amazing how parts just simply fall off on these U tube tutorials ?  I thought I would just check as my Corsa front discs are well and truly stuck on!
I've tried heating them to try to expand them but not a hope ! I'm having a rest for a while just in case they might fall off on their own .


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, I guess. Though when you've worked alongside the real deal for a decade, you do kind of know the difference.



I bet.

In other news I have arrived at our apartment unscathed and the promised apocalypse has yet to materialise.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Bright sunshine in my neck of the woods this morning. Perfect for a ride to meet my better half. Downside is then go together in the car for food shopping. Upside is I get to ride back home afterwards. Two out of three isn't bad...
> 
> Plus on the way back is a fantastic descent. Last time I rode it, I managed 34mph... (Now, I'm just tempting fate, am I not?!  )





Salty seadog said:


> Let go of the brakes and you'll beat that.


So, the fantastic descent. Let go of the brakes? Chance would have been a fine thing. I had 25mph traffic all the way down the hill. Consoled myself by taking primary as I was going as fast as the other vehicles.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tyre barriers push back though.



A classic application of Newton's Third Law


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2019)

Tip run done.

Time for a  methinks.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I bet.
> 
> In other news I have arrived at our apartment unscathed and the promised apocalypse has yet to materialise.


T'is but the 20th day of the month. T'end is on the 21st day of the month.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> T'is but the 20th day of the month. T'end is on the 21st day of the month.



It's stopped being apocalyptic and gone all British: Just lots and lots of steady rain. 

Usually our weather is much more _definite _than this, which is why most buildings have lightning conductors.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's stopped being apocalyptic and gone all British: Just lots and lots of steady rain. Usually our weather is much more _definite _than this, which is why most buildings have lightning conductors.


The'll not save them from the end though.


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2019)

It's raining here .


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It's raining here .


T'ain't here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> The'll not save them from the end though.



When you and your four-man pony club ride into town?


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> When you and your four-man pony club ride into town?


There's a connection between here, where I am, and there, where you are.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2019)

's not  here either...

Feel soooo


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's a connection between here, where I am, and there, where you are.



Stay where you are, it's raining where I am.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Stay where you are, it's raining where I am.


Clear blue sky here.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> 's not  here either...
> 
> Feel soooo


Sleeep, sleeeep sleeeep...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2019)

Time for bed. Good night...


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time for bed. Good night...


Sithi


Don't forget


----------



## Jenkins (20 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> A good day's racing from Thruxton, very entertaining. Won't spoiler just in case @Jenkins hasn't watched any of it it yet.
> 
> Now sitting back with a  and a sneaky late night bag of crisps.


Don't worry about spoilers - my only multi-tasking ability is to be at one race meeting while keeping an eye on the results from another. I've got the BTCC on my Sky box to watch over the next few evenings.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Don't worry about spoilers - my only multi-tasking ability is to be at one race meeting while keeping an eye on the results from another. I've got the BTCC on my Sky box to watch over the next few evenings.



Whew 

Enjoy. There was some cracking racing.  F1, eat your heart out!


----------



## Jenkins (20 May 2019)

I'm looking forward to the mini race - from comments elsewhere it was a corker (which 'proper' mini races usually are)

I've just made a hot chocolate, but my concession to heallthy living was to use semi-skimmed milk instead of the full fat stuff I have with cereals!


----------



## slowmotion (20 May 2019)

These are proving to be a massive hit with the tits. Our garden is heaving with birds and the usual grumpy squirrel.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I'm looking forward to the mini race - from comments elsewhere it was a corker (which 'proper' mini races usually are)



Both Mini races were pretty good - didn't know where to look, there was so much going on. But as a Mini owner and aficionado, I would say that, wouldn't I? 



> I've just made a hot chocolate, but my concession to heallthy living was to use semi-skimmed milk instead of the full fat stuff I have with cereals!



Made with cocoa? Or proper chocolate? I've given up on the instant hot chocs - they all seem to taste so bleurgh...


----------



## Jenkins (20 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Made with cocoa? Or proper chocolate? I've given up on the instant hot chocs - they all seem to taste so bleurgh...


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2019)

I've settled on this...






And if I want to be really indulgent, I'll melt a square or two of dark choccy into it as well...


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sithi
> 
> 
> Don't forget



What?


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2019)

Morning all

busy busy so far stripped a bike down to a frame and done done a bit of tinkering with another 
oh it's back to work day for me never minds it's another short week next week 
Clear blue sky and breezy


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 May 2019)

After a busy racing weekend, I have decided to rest today - body is hurting in various places , maybe go for a walk and get some yoga in before run intervals tomorrow....


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> After a busy racing weekend, I have decided to rest today - body is hurting in various places , maybe go for a walk and get some yoga in before run intervals tomorrow....



Now I feel even more of a wuss: I didn't even manage 100k to Tübingen and back this weekend, and I've been wanting to do that since January...


----------



## Lavender Rose (21 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now I feel even more of a wuss: I didn't even manage 100k to Tübingen and back this weekend, and I've been wanting to do that since January...



You'll get there....don't beat yourself up....anything you can do is better than nothing


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 May 2019)

I have to drop the car off for its MOT this morning. I've put the bike in the boot so I get a 2.5 miles bimble back home.


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2019)

Morning. It is sunny here. I am about to start thinking about how I am going to set about my discs today . They haven't miraculously fallen off in the night .


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2019)

Hmm... the eternal dilemma.

A client has asked to be given more responsibility and work in a situation where they have less supervision.

So... will the extra responsibility help them develop or not? and if not, how difficult will it be to pick up the pieces?


----------



## Speicher (21 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmm... the eternal dilemma.
> 
> A client has asked to be given more responsibility and work in a situation where they have less supervision.
> 
> So... will the extra responsibility help them develop or not? and if not, how difficult will it be to pick up the pieces?



Is it slightly more responsibility, or a whole chunk more? Will they put other clients at risk? 

Of course you know the answers, so just be brief please.


----------



## Speicher (21 May 2019)

Or on second thoughts, perhaps, due to confidentiality, you cannot write about it on a forum, if so, I understand completely.


----------



## Speicher (21 May 2019)

Today I will be mostly out in the garden enjoying the sunshine. You could join me if you like.


----------



## mybike (21 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Heinz Tomato Soup with 'no added sugar' is not nice. Shame I accidentally bought 4 tins rather than original. You can't half taste the 'artificial sweetener' - supposed to be that stelviol - blurgh.



Why they have to add them ....


----------



## mybike (21 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Made with cocoa? Or proper chocolate? I've given up on the instant hot chocs - they all seem to taste so bleurgh...



The chocolates for my coffee machine are rather good, but they don't make a mug full. Happily not Cadbury's


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2019)

mybike said:


> The chocolates for my coffee machine are rather good, but they don't make a mug full. Happily not Cadbury's



Coffee machine's lost on me as I very rarely drink coffee


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2019)

Spent the morning exterminating random elderberry trees in the garden. It's like painting the Forth Bridge...

Have also put in a zooplus order for dry food and litter for the terrible twosome.

I now have a hungry.


----------



## perplexed (21 May 2019)

I am exactly half way through the book I'm currently reading.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2019)

Right, time to take a carload of garden waste to the recycling centre...


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Today I will be mostly out in the garden enjoying the sunshine. You could join me if you like.
> 
> 
> View attachment 467368


Where will the rest of you be ?


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2019)

It is H O T warm out there. I have managed to fit both discs and pads now and the car is back on the ground . I will try them out later . One side was easier to do than the other, so the second side went together quickly .


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is H O T warm out there. I have managed to fit both discs and pads now and the car is back on the ground . I will try them out later . One side was easier to do than the other, so the second side went together quickly .



Ah new discs, you'll be OK. Took a week for my new pads to bed into my old discs before I was happy with them !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2019)

I picked up some post from my old address yesterday. Do NS&I really send bogus premium bond prizes out? (That's not my real name, despite occasionally feeling like him.)


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 May 2019)

My car went in for its MOT this morning. Phone call this afternoon: it's going to cost about £600 to fix enough to pass 

Booked in for next Tuesday to be fixed and retested.


----------



## tyred (21 May 2019)

I can confirm my Brompton is faster through a town centre than an old Jag XJS, even in relatively light evenings traffic. 

V12 sounds good though - just pleased someone else has the running costs...


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My car went in for its MOT this morning. Phone call this afternoon: it's going to cost about £600 to fix enough to pass
> 
> Booked in for next Tuesday to be fixed and retested.



Ouch!!!


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2019)

A very fine supper of plaice baked in the oven with tarragon and caper butter, new potatoes with butter and parsley and steamed veg (carrots and green beans).


----------



## tyred (21 May 2019)

With a few navigational screw-ups by yours truely, and diverts due to roadworks, my riding total today came to almost 80 miles.

Now sitting reading relaxing in a very peaceful garden with a well earned bottle of Tyskie.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2019)

tyred said:


> With a few navigational screw-ups by yours truely, and diverts due to roadworks, my riding total today came to almost 80 miles.
> 
> Now sitting reading relaxing in a very peaceful garden with a well earned bottle of Tyskie.


80 miles on a Brompton! Chapeau.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2019)

Fark.. Just had to go on full 'hulk' mode with my 18 1/2 year old son (T1 diabetic) - including out-running him downstairs at my age... not good.

Bad blood sugars - daughter's friends 'wound him up'. Wife went in to talk to him on arrival home, he got 'very nasty'. I keep clear usually as I get full on with a Type 1 in a sugar rage - it's not much fun - like being coked up (i.e. drugs)...

I had to block him and get 'angry' - he'd already punched a hole in a door and kicked his mum, so this was no messing. He was screaming 'you've assaulted me' - I just literally got Mr Nasty and stood in his face ( just blocking). I backed down, then he legged it down stairs - wife worried about his mental health, I had to move it. Caught him in the lounge and 'bear hugged him' to stop him smacking me, and pinned him on the floor before he hurt folks. That was very hard...

Not nice, but it's kept him out of a hospital admission that would fark up any chances of car insurance shortly.... might have bust my toe in the mess.

Thank flip I still keep fit... sheesh... as an old flake, I managed to control him... 

He's very apologetic now his sugars are back in range - just gave him a hug - god it's a farkin horrible condition....


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2019)

Oh man @fossyant 

I can't "like" that post, but I really feel for you. Sending some hugs and healing purrs from me and the furry girls xxx


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Fark.. Just had to go on full 'hulk' mode with my 18 1/2 year old son (T1 diabetic) - including out-running him downstairs at my age... not good.
> 
> Bad blood sugars - daughter's friends 'wound him up'. Wife went in to talk to him on arrival home, he got 'very nasty'. I keep clear usually as I get full on with a Type 1 in a sugar rage - it's not much fun - like being coked up (i.e. drugs)...
> 
> ...


No condition that stops people being "normal" and requiring medication at his age can be classed as/called good.

It makes the person stand out from everyone else around them. Often with some of them doing their best to remind them of this.


----------



## tyred (21 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 80 miles on a Brompton! Chapeau.


It wasn't planned, should have been around 50 but tried to decided to try a different route and got hopelessly lost then several diverts due to roadworks, one which sent me on to a horribly busy main road so I tried to find another route which proved to be much longer than it looked on my map. 

Brompton is fine for a long ride really but I did walk a few hills.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Fark.. Just had to go on full 'hulk' mode with my 18 1/2 year old son (T1 diabetic) - including out-running him downstairs at my age... not good.
> 
> Bad blood sugars - daughter's friends 'wound him up'. Wife went in to talk to him on arrival home, he got 'very nasty'. I keep clear usually as I get full on with a Type 1 in a sugar rage - it's not much fun - like being coked up (i.e. drugs)...
> 
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## Katherine (21 May 2019)

I enjoyed the late afternoon and evening sunshine by finally finishing planting up my pots and bedding plants. Poor things were a bit pot bound as I'd bought them with my birthday money 3 weeks ago. Looking forward to a display of sweet peas as they are my favourite non yellow flowers. Other non yellow favourites include fushias and lavender.
Otherwise, my roses, petunias and begonias and various daisy looking flowers are all yellow.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2019)

I have just demolished an entire packet of TUC crackers. Oooops...


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2019)

Katherine said:


> I enjoyed the late afternoon and evening sunshine by finally finishing planting up my pots and bedding plants. Poor things were a bit pot bound as I'd bought them with my birthday money 3 weeks ago. Looking forward to a display of sweet peas as they are my favourite non yellow flowers. Other non yellow favourites include fushias and lavender.
> Otherwise, my roses, petunias and begonias and various daisy looking flowers are all yellow.


I was just planting gladiolus the other day, as I had bought a long handled bulb planter at the tool library next to the bike co-op when they sold out their old tools. Did a whole bed in the time it would usually take me to do a row.





Sort of like this, only heavier gauge step.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Fark.. Just had to go on full 'hulk' mode with my 18 1/2 year old son (T1 diabetic) - including out-running him downstairs at my age... not good.
> 
> Bad blood sugars - daughter's friends 'wound him up'. Wife went in to talk to him on arrival home, he got 'very nasty'. I keep clear usually as I get full on with a Type 1 in a sugar rage - it's not much fun - like being coked up (i.e. drugs)...
> 
> ...



Sounds like you handled it as well as could be expected.



fossyant said:


> He's very apologetic now his sugars are back in range - *just gave him a hug *- god it's a farkin horrible condition....



That's the important bit.


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2019)

Morning world another bright and dry start to the day here in poshshire .

Hope you all remembered that today is my partner's birthday .


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning world another bright and dry start to the day here in poshshire .
> 
> Hope you all remembered that today is my partner's birthday .



Happy Birthday to your partner.


----------



## raleighnut (22 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Fark.. Just had to go on full 'hulk' mode with my 18 1/2 year old son (T1 diabetic) - including out-running him downstairs at my age... not good.
> 
> Bad blood sugars - daughter's friends 'wound him up'. Wife went in to talk to him on arrival home, he got 'very nasty'. I keep clear usually as I get full on with a Type 1 in a sugar rage - it's not much fun - like being coked up (i.e. drugs)...
> 
> ...


----------



## raleighnut (22 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning world another bright and dry start to the day here in poshshire .
> 
> Hope you all remembered that today is my partner's birthday .


Did you though.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My car went in for its MOT this morning. Phone call this afternoon: it's going to cost about £600 to fix enough to pass
> 
> Booked in for next Tuesday to be fixed and retested.


I liked your comment but not the price .


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2019)

Grr, wife gave me a telling off at 4am -my fault - it was her who was there which caused my son's rage. Got up and went to work this am, wrenched shoulder and very painful toe. Great !


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2019)

I' ve got a hurty toe. I don't know what I've done to it .
I'm also aching from crawling around underneath my car fixing the brakes .


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2019)

Where did all this cloud come from ? I'm off out later on a cycle ride with a friend . I have to go and choose which bike to take .


----------



## Katherine (22 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I was just planting gladiolus the other day, as I had bought a long handled bulb planter at the tool library next to the bike co-op when they sold out their old tools. Did a whole bed in the time it would usually take me to do a row.
> View attachment 467508
> 
> Sort of like this, only heavier gauge step.


That's quite an impressive implement!


----------



## Katherine (22 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Fark.. Just had to go on full 'hulk' mode with my 18 1/2 year old son (T1 diabetic) - including out-running him downstairs at my age... not good.
> 
> Bad blood sugars - daughter's friends 'wound him up'. Wife went in to talk to him on arrival home, he got 'very nasty'. I keep clear usually as I get full on with a Type 1 in a sugar rage - it's not much fun - like being coked up (i.e. drugs)...
> 
> ...



Well done. That's strong and loving parenting. 



fossyant said:


> Grr, wife gave me a telling off at 4am -my fault - it was her who was there which caused my son's rage. Got up and went to work this am, wrenched shoulder and very painful toe. Great !


What did she expect you to do differently? That would keep everyone safe.
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2019)

Katherine said:


> Well done. That's strong and loving parenting.
> 
> 
> What did she expect you to do differently? That would keep everyone safe.
> Hope you feel better soon.



Well I'm apparently the bad guy, but what's one to do when your son is in a rage !


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Well I'm apparently the bad guy, but what's one to do when your son is in a rage !



I wonder if her criticism isn't as much her own frustration and fear about the situation itself, which was pretty loud and dramatic, and her inability to deal with it if you hadn't been there, for example.

Also, it may have frightened her to see that you are physically strong enough to react like that, even if you have everyones best interests at heart.

It's possible that your son can see it more objectively than your wife at he moment.

Perhaps when everything has calmed down you could ask your wife how she would suggest you deal with such situations in future, maybe with your son and/or someone you trust there.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Fark.. Just had to go on full 'hulk' mode with my 18 1/2 year old son (T1 diabetic) - including out-running him downstairs at my age... not good.
> 
> Bad blood sugars - daughter's friends 'wound him up'. Wife went in to talk to him on arrival home, he got 'very nasty'. I keep clear usually as I get full on with a Type 1 in a sugar rage - it's not much fun - like being coked up (i.e. drugs)...
> 
> ...



I can't like that, but well done for dealing with the situation.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2019)

I think the weather peeps need to take a look out of the window as it doesn't look like they predicted .
We will be setting off soon . I wonder if I should take some snow chains ?


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think the weather peeps need to take a look out of the window as it doesn't look like they predicted .
> We will be setting off soon . I wonder if I should take some snow chains ?


You'll not require snow chains, just check your tyres before travelling and have a pump in the car.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2019)

Well there's no risk of my T shirt getting sun burnt as I have managed to get enough on it !


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well there's no risk of my T shirt getting sun burnt as I have managed to get enough on it !


Enough what?


----------



## mybike (22 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Coffee machine's lost on me as I very rarely drink coffee



It's one of these capsule machines that I bought from a charity shop for £7. Coffee's not bad either.


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I can't like that, but well done for dealing with the situation.



My second toe is broken - it's gone plum purple.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2019)

Katherine said:


> That's quite an impressive implement!


Thank You.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2019)

Cheese on toast, with lashings of Worcestershire Sauce, for lunch


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> My second toe is broken - it's gone plum purple.



Owowow. No 'like' for that. Presumably you're getting some medical help?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> My second toe is broken - it's gone plum purple


Wrap that toe, and go see your doctor, before things get too bad with it.
(Said the man with seven toes, although he started life with only eight.)


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wrap that toe, and go see your doctor, before things get too bad with it.
> (Said the man with seven toes, although he started life with only eight.)



Can't do much with a broken toe ? It's next to the big toe so not causing too much bother walking, other than if I touch it.

Falls in the NHS 'treat at home bracket' I think. Nothing pointing funny ways, no numbness, nothing sticking out.

I've got Friday off to go cycling - was going to do the Kinder Scout MTB route ! It'll be fine.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2019)

Spent the morning moving wood.

Now about to slope off for a bite of lunch.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Can't do much with a broken toe ? It's next to the big toe so not causing too much bother walking, other than if I touch it.
> 
> Falls in the NHS 'treat at home bracket' I think. Nothing pointing funny ways, no numbness, nothing sticking out.
> 
> I've got Friday off to go cycling - was going to do the Kinder Scout MTB route ! It'll be fine.


Best of luck, with all that.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Enough what?


Did I forget to mention sun cream ?


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2019)

mybike said:


> It's one of these capsule machines that I bought from a charity shop for £7. Coffee's not bad either.



That's not bad, considering how spendy the machines are new...

Mind, still not much use to someone who usually drinks tea by the gallon


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> My second toe is broken - it's gone plum purple.



Ouch!!! 

Mend quickly xxx


----------



## pjd57 (22 May 2019)

It's raining in Zakinthos today.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2019)

Brioche burger roll thingy filled with cheese, smoked ham and mustard, two  and some apricots and blueberries.

Need to sort out some paperwork, then see to some errands. Might take the bike and enjoy the sunshine, even if my get up and go seems to have got up and left...


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Did I forget to mention sun cream ?


Why'd your t-shirt need sun cream spreading on it?


----------



## dave r (22 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> My second toe is broken - it's gone plum purple.



 my best wishes that it heals quickly.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Brioche burger roll thingy filled with cheese, smoked ham and mustarQUOTE="Reynard, post: 5631107, member: 48446"]Brioche burger roll thingy filled with cheese, smoked ham and mustard, two  and some apricots and blueberries.
> 
> Need to sort out some paperwork, then see to some errands. Might take the bike and enjoy the sunshine, even if my get up and go seems to have got up and left...


This what you want?


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> This what you want?
> 
> View attachment 467541



Do they have it in red?


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2019)

40 litres of cat litter has already arrived from Zooplus.

Just waiting on the 10kg sack of Royal Canin biscuits.


----------



## Speicher (22 May 2019)

Today has been very strange. 

I had to visit a nearby town. As I was driving through this market town (where I live) , the traffic was held up by a slow-moving vehicle - a pony and trap. Like the one that I used to travel to school on (or in?) when I was living, as a very young owlet, in India.

The thing I noticed most about the town I went to, was the smell.  The smell of traffic fumes and hot tarmac.

I sort of travelled 50 years in twelve miles.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Today has been very strange.
> 
> I had to visit a nearby town. As I was driving through this market town (where I live) , the traffic was held up by a slow-moving vehicle - a pony and trap. Like the one that I used to travel to school on (or in?) when I was living, as a very young owlet, in India.
> 
> ...


Time travel, with a twist?


----------



## Speicher (22 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Time travel, with a twist?



No, I did not start dancing in the Car Park.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> No, I did not start dancing in the Car Park.


Party?


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2019)

Tasty supper, quick and easy, a frittata with bacon, potato, onion, red pointy pepper, garlic and chilli.


----------



## Speicher (22 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Party?



How many parties have you been to in a car park on a Wednesday afternoon?


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> How many parties have you been to in a car park on a Wednesday afternoon?


Three, from memory. Possibly more. Two on a Monday, missed one on a Tuesday as it was my day off.


----------



## Speicher (22 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Three, from memory. Possibly more. Two on a Monday, missed one on a Tuesday as it was my day off.



So you went to a party on Monday that was on a Wednesday? I am getting more confusled by the minute.


----------



## Speicher (22 May 2019)

I spose you could go to a party in March in June?


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> I spose you could go to a party in March in June?


Marching party!


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> I spose you could go to a party in March in June?



March is just t'other side of Chatteris on the A141. I drive there regularly.


----------



## slowmotion (22 May 2019)

I spent 15 minutes trying to make our Sony TV display the image from a £12 camera with a composite video output. I eventually learned that it doesn't work if you try to program the TV with the remote from a Sony DVD player.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9t_KDGqOmE[/media]


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2019)

My mower has returned, brought on a large flatbed with the rest of the day's returns. It has already cut the back lawn twice, to bring it to heel from its' previously less than optimum state. Now, I have to restore my 1960's wheelbarrow for my next non bicycle project... 
A trailer for the mower, and one of those little fertilizer spreaders, may be acquired used this year, and refurbished as well.


----------



## Speicher (22 May 2019)

Has someone given you a "code" for their address, ie four numbers followed by two letters of the alphabet?

I think it is like a post code but not called that. What is it called? It is different to a post code. You could put your house number and post code (or zip code), but this code is different.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2019)

We have 4 numbers after a zip code in the U.S.. Helps with routing mail, like anyone does that anymore, besides sales flyers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2019)

There's a big thick black cloud of smoke a few miles to the north of here. I reckoned it must be somewhere near Walthamstow but the fire peeps say it's a warehouse in Tottenham.


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2019)

Off to see take that tonight


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2019)

Oh dear ! They just revealed that we were given less votes than we should have in the Eurovision. We should have received 11 instead of 16.

Perhaps we are playing to Pointless rules !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2019)

I was the 23rd person to vote at my local polling station. Very disappointed that early votes don't count double.


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2019)

My friend and I cycled 15.5 miles yesterday, although he would have done 4 more cycling to and from my house.
We cycled to Biddestone , Yatton Keynell, finally ending up at Castle Combe for a drink of a couple of shandies.
I would have taken some pictures but my phone battery had flattened .
I'm feeling tired and achy today, I think part of it is due to a bug bug that my wife has give me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> So you went to a party on Monday that was on a Wednesday? I am getting more confusled by the minute.



Not half as confused as @classic33 was when he arrived.


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2019)

I have put the paper, glass and metal recycling box out if anyone is interested .


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear ! They just revealed that we were given less votes than we should have in the Eurovision. We should have received 11 instead of 16.
> 
> Perhaps we are playing to Pointless rules !



It's the EU bullying the Plucky Brits again.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was the 23rd person to vote at my local polling station. Very disappointed that early votes don't count double.



We vote on Sunday. This makes sense in a country where almost everything else closes down on a Sunday, so people have all day to vote...


----------



## postman (23 May 2019)

Well it's 08-18 and our wonderful CC community has been at work.Thanks to a link and a mention of an energy product on here.I purchased a packet of Sports Fuel,now not sure if to add juices or not i got intouch with MILKFLOAT,within seconds back came the reply ,up early us lot eh.Going out tomorrow and now going to try it out.It it a bird is it a plane no it's Postman as high as a kite.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2019)

postman said:


> Well it's 08-18 and our wonderful CC community has been at work.Thanks to a link and a mention of an energy product on here.I purchased a packet of Sports Fuel,now not sure if to add juices or not i got intouch with MILKFLOAT,within seconds back came the reply ,up early us lot eh.Going out tomorrow and now going to try it out.It it a bird is it a plane no it's Postman as high as a kite.


The trouble with these products is that they don't make you feel better, only less bad, but you can't judge how less bad because you've taken them. Or something like that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The trouble with these products is that they don't make you feel better, only less bad, but you can't judge how less bad because you've taken them. Or something like that.



Doesn't alcohol have roughly the same effect?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Doesn't alcohol have roughly the same effect?


Now you mention it, maybe @postman should take a hip flask along with him as well.


----------



## Phaeton (23 May 2019)

Just had a job pop up on my Linkedin thing, 'Head of Pain Services' sounds like an enjoyable job, going round inflicting pain on people, I wonder if you can choose your victims


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2019)

Well it's 'friday' for me today - tomorrow off. Planning the Jacobs Ladder MTB route tomorrow !


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not half as confused as @classic33 was when he arrived.


It should have been on the Friday though.


----------



## mybike (23 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's not bad, considering how spendy the machines are new...
> 
> Mind, still not much use to someone who usually drinks tea by the gallon



You can get reusable capsules and I tried putting green tea in them. Didn't really work.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My friend and I cycled 15.5 miles yesterday, although he would have done 4 more cycling to and from my house.
> We cycled to Biddestone , Yatton Keynell, finally ending up at Castle Combe for a drink of a couple of shandies.*
> I would have taken some pictures but my phone battery had flattened .*
> I'm feeling tired and achy today, I think part of it is due to a bug bug that my wife has give me.


You should know by now not to sit on it.


----------



## Phaeton (23 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You should know by now not to sit on it.


Maybe he thought it was a photocopier


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2019)

I've been making an inventory . That is thinking of making things but not actually getting round to do it .

The weather is a lot better than yesterday's, with a lot of blue sky about with thin wispy clouds .


----------



## Dec66 (23 May 2019)

Only just noticed that after p*nct*re fun the other week, I put the front tyre back on the wrong way round.

No wonder my commutes have felt a bit "draggy".


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2019)

I now have to read up on Korsakoff Syndrome.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Just had a job pop up on my Linkedin thing, 'Head of Pain Services' sounds like an enjoyable job, going round inflicting pain on people, I wonder if you can choose your victims


I drive past the Applied Pain Institute,every day.
And wonder.


----------



## Speicher (23 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I now have to read up on Korsakoff Syndrome.



I did not know that "confabulation" was a proper word. I think my Mother had that frequently, not through abuse of alcohol though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> I did not know that "confabulation" was a proper word. I think my Mother had that frequently, not through abuse of alcohol though.



Last time I heard something like it was in a 'Blackadder' episode. It possibly tells you a lot about my sense of humour that I (a) Watched Blackadder episodes and (b) Remember this.

Anyway, we've established that my client doesn't have Korsakoff Syndrome.


----------



## derrick (23 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Last time I heard something like it was in a 'Blackadder' episode. *It possibly tells you a lot about my sense of humour that I (a) Watched Blackadder episodes and (b) Remember this.*
> 
> Anyway, we've established that my client doesn't have Korsakoff Syndrome.


And there was me thinking you where abnormal.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2019)

Lovely warm and sunny day here chez Casa Reynard. The cats have been out in the garden and Poppy caught a shrew.

I had a kitchen morning - have turned a large cauliflower into florets ready for roasting and made some spicy beanburgers.

Off to have lunch shortly, and then I will roust out one of my bikes and go to the village hall to carry out my electoral duties.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a big thick black cloud of smoke a few miles to the north of here. I reckoned it must be somewhere near Walthamstow but the fire peeps say it's a warehouse in Tottenham.



That's walking distance - so near enough as makes no difference really LOL...


----------



## Dec66 (23 May 2019)

Sun's out in London, would be really nice to get my horrible milky white legs slightly tanned so they don't look like melted Stilton when I shave them.

Sadly, work won't have any of that palaver


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Just had a job pop up on my Linkedin thing, 'Head of Pain Services' sounds like an enjoyable job, going round inflicting pain on people, I wonder if you can choose your victims



Pain Technician!!!

Sorry, that's the Babylon 5 geekette in me coming to the surface... (Season 4, episode 3 "The Summoning")


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2019)

Oh, and the girls' 10kg of Royal Canin biscuits turned up.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Last time I heard something like it was in a 'Blackadder' episode. It possibly tells you a lot about my sense of humour that I (a) Watched Blackadder episodes and (b) Remember this.
> 
> Anyway, we've established that my client doesn't have Korsakoff Syndrome.



I think you mean, “Oh, well, in that case, sir, I hope you will not object if I also offer the Doctor my most enthusiastic contrafibularities.”

I _may_ have watched Blackadder too. All four series. Several times. And the specials too


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I think you mean, “Oh, well, in that case, sir, I hope you will not object if I also offer the Doctor my most enthusiastic contrafibularities.”
> 
> I _may_ have watched Blackadder too. All four series. Several times. And the specials too



That's the one...

The scripts were online at one point. At the time I was doing my theatre degree and they'd be my 'go to' webpage when I got stuck on a script I was writing.

You can imagine the effect this had on my exam presentation...


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You can imagine the effect this had on my exam presentation...


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2019)

Went to vote (by bike of course - the polling station is only just under two miles away) and then, seeings it was such a lovely afternoon, carried on and went for a bimble.

Now sitting down with a  and some crisps.


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2019)

The weather here has been much better than it was yesterday . I kept thinking that it would be nice to go for a ride but each time I stood up I kept having woozies . It's so nice of my wife to share her bug with me .


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The weather here has been much better than it was yesterday . I kept thinking that it would be nice to go for a ride but each time I stood up I kept having woozies . It's so nice of my wife to share her bug with me .





Hope you feel more chipper soon. Sounds like the lurgi that my parental unit so thoughtfully shared with me last week.


----------



## Speicher (23 May 2019)

The bug I was given also had the woozies. 

And the much snoozies in the afternoonsies.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> The bug I was given also had the woozies.
> 
> And the much snoozies in the afternoonsies.


When I have the woozies I boozes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2019)

Reynard said:


>



Yes. It didn't quite turn out as my tutor expected I think: For nine months I'd been reading 'Great classics' like "Death of a salesman" and "Hamlet" and I wrote a comedy...


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> When I have the woozies I boozes.



Surely when you boozes you have the woozies, and the owmyheadzies the next morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Surely when you boozes you have the woozies, and the owmyheadzies the next morning.


Currently in a Deptford Taproom. Will report back. My preliminary assumption is that woozies and boozes are reversible.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes. It didn't quite turn out as my tutor expected I think: For nine months I'd been reading 'Great classics' like "Death of a salesman" and "Hamlet" and I wrote a comedy...



Well, that's... different... 

Hope it didn't crash and burn though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Currently in a Deptford Taproom. Will report back. My preliminary assumption is that woozies and boozes are reversible.



I'm sure I speak for the majority here when I say that we await your conclusions with great anticipation.


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2019)

Another glorious start to the day here 
oh and my ears have stopped ringing from last night's concert


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2019)

Morning. I had a rough night . Constant dry cough, at one point it eased off letting me think that I had got over the worst only for it to come back again .


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I had a rough night . Constant dry cough, at one point it eased off letting me think that I had got over the worst only for it to come back again .



Eww. Get well soon...


----------



## dave r (24 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I had a rough night . Constant dry cough, at one point it eased off letting me think that I had got over the worst only for it to come back again .



 get well soon.


----------



## Dec66 (24 May 2019)

Left the camera on my bike running when I went to vote yesterday evening (rode straight to the polling station from work).

Reviewing the footage, I thought "Christ, who's that fat get coming out of... Oh... It's me".

I blame the wide angle lens *ahem*.


----------



## Dec66 (24 May 2019)

Left the camera on my bike running when I went to vote yesterday evening (rode straight to the polling station from work).

Reviewing the footage, I thought "Christ, who's that fat get coming out of... Oh... It's me".

I blame the wide angle lens *ahem*.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 May 2019)

2 weeks of cycling to work, lovely day. 
Travaling community have left ans the council are clearing up. 
This group have been well behaved and no trouble at all, if only other travellers could be like this.. 

A long weekend awaits


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2019)

I've got a new Sigg bottle.



meta lon said:


> This group have been well behaved and no trouble at all, if only other travellers could be like this...



I expect as with most groups a minority gives the majority a bad name.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

Dec66 said:


> Left the camera on my bike running when I went to vote yesterday evening (rode straight to the polling station from work).
> 
> Reviewing the footage, I thought "Christ, who's that fat get coming out of... Oh... It's me".
> 
> I blame the wide angle lens *ahem*.


You used a camera at a polling station.


----------



## Dec66 (24 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> You used a camera at a polling station.


No, the camera had been inadvertently left running OUTSIDE the Polling Station.

So, legally, in the same ballpark as people photographing their dogs. Except I'm not sharing mine on social media.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

Dec66 said:


> No, the camera had been inadvertently left running OUTSIDE the Polling Station.
> 
> So, legally, in the same ballpark as people photographing their dogs. Except I'm not sharing mine on social media.


Even the bit that puzzled you?


----------



## Phaeton (24 May 2019)

How many dogs were there outside the Polling station?


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 May 2019)

Dec66 said:


> No, the camera had been inadvertently left running OUTSIDE the Polling Station.
> 
> So, legally, in the same ballpark as people photographing their dogs. Except I'm not sharing mine on social media.


----------



## Dec66 (24 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Even the bit that puzzled you?


Especially not that bit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 May 2019)

Well done, riding a bike to the polling place.


----------



## Dec66 (24 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Well done, riding a bike to the polling place.


Cheers..! Mine even had wheels and a front fork.

It very nearly didn't have a back wheel on the way home, as the pannier bag tried to wrap itself into the spokes coming down the hill into Dulwich, but that's another story.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 May 2019)

Had that recently too, on return from the grocery. Planning to refurbish panniers this summer.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

Dec66 said:


> Cheers..! *Mine even had wheels and a front fork.*
> 
> It very nearly didn't have a back wheel on the way home, as the pannier bag tried to wrap itself into the spokes coming down the hill into Dulwich, bit that's another story.


It'd have been a hard ride without them.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2019)

Lovely sunny day here today, but blustery and that wind has a cold bite to it.

Spent the morning moving wood. Am now watching the news and surfing the net.


----------



## Phaeton (24 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Am now watching the news and surfing the net.


I thought you were going to mention the B word but I think you got away with it.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I thought you were going to mention the B word but I think you got away with it.



B word?

Apologies, my brain is like treacle today.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I thought you were going to mention the B word but I think you got away with it.


Barm?


----------



## Lullabelle (24 May 2019)

A very breezy day, good drying weather.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2019)

I have just washed my hair.


----------



## postman (24 May 2019)

This could be serious,my Royal Mail cycling club jersey is soaking in a bucket of some concoction used by MrsP.The jersey is red and yellow and the oily dark marks on the pockets and hem are disgusting.So if they don't come out after a wash,sadly i will have to retire it.Mind you i have had it since 1994,we won an award for charity work,i sorted out sponsored cycle rides,We won a £1,000 so we had our clothing made at Endura in Edinburgh.It will be a shame if it's soiled.


----------



## postman (24 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have just washed my hair.




Is it hanging on the line outside.


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2019)

Day off, up early. Forgot to get cash/change for the Car Park at Set Valley Trail in Hayfield. I'd planned a 'hard' 17 mile MTB ride up Kinder, down Jacobs (I went the bridelway, not the ladder which is a footpath) down to Barber Booth and Edale then up to Hollins Cross, along the top of Man Tor, down Rushup, then up South Head then back to Hayfield.

Well, I decided to ride to Hayfield  - 11 miles, all but 2 were off road., So that was 39.5 miles round trip and on the bike for over SIX hours, there was no-way I was doing the extra half mile. The last 11 home, although flat/downhill were hard. I am aching all over.

One picture that says it all - looking over to 'the crumbling road'


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2019)

Nice to see Kinder and the others from the bike 'properly' - You can't see them on the road bikes, and I can spot them as I fly over from 'holibobs'. It's making lot's of things 'add up' - I was able to piece the 3 ascents up to Rushup Edge (Mam Nic, Mam Tor and Winnats), and also where Edale really sits - you can't judge well from the roads - round t'hill from Castleton. At Hollins Cross, look right to Castleton, left to Edale.

Most folk get a train out to Edale then ride back, some idiot rode out and back...I'm knackered.


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2019)

PS, the Peaks are stunning ! I do like living here. It's an 11 mile ride out from our village into no-where. What else can you ask for.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> PS, the Peaks are stunning ! I do like living here. It's an 11 mile ride out from our village into no-where. What else can you ask for.



One of the things I miss about the UK is the Peaks. There's a range of limestone hills to the East of us and it brings back memories of that region.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> One of the things I miss about the UK is the Peaks... There's a range of limestone hills to the East of us and it brings back memories of that region.


Limestone. Malham?


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Limestone. Malham?



Possibly - striking looking.


----------



## tyred (24 May 2019)

I was somewhat surprised that each night of this tour, I had my accommodation entirely to myself, mostly hostels but two B&Bs in areas where I couldn't find hostels.

Tonight there are other people in the building and sounds as if whoever is in the next room is trying to teach a Clydesdale horse how to tap dance. How can some people make so much noise?

I have always avoided camping when touring as it seemed to much extra stuff to carry but suddenly i feel like trying if next time so I can enjoy peace and solitude!


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2019)

tyred said:


> I was somewhat surprised that each night of this tour, I had my accommodation entirely to myself, mostly hostels but two B&Bs in areas where I couldn't find hostels.
> 
> Tonight there are other people in the building and sounds as if whoever is in the next room is trying to teach a Clydesdale horse how to tap dance. How can some people make so much noise?
> 
> I have always avoided camping when touring as it seemed to much extra stuff to carry but suddenly i feel like trying if next time so I can enjoy peace and solitude!


Maybe it's Murphy, having given up on the dancing pigs?


----------



## Jenkins (24 May 2019)

My 4 day weekend has become a 5 day weekend as I've taken Wednesday off work as well. 

This is not the weather I'd ordered though


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2019)

Time for a  and the cream and jam doughnut that's sat in the fridge.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2019)

tyred said:


> I was somewhat surprised that each night of this tour, I had my accommodation entirely to myself, mostly hostels but two B&Bs in areas where I couldn't find hostels.
> 
> Tonight there are other people in the building and sounds as if whoever is in the next room is trying to teach a Clydesdale horse how to tap dance. How can some people make so much noise?
> 
> I have always avoided camping when touring as it seemed to much extra stuff to carry but suddenly i feel like trying if next time so I can enjoy peace and solitude!


Unless a Clydesdale horse actually comes tap-dancing by. Or other woodland creatures.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Unless a Clydesdale horse actually comes tap-dancing by. Or other woodland creatures.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qTCNjjeBvF4


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Unless a Clydesdale horse actually comes tap-dancing by. Or other woodland creatures.


@tyred is in Narnia or Fillory?


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Limestone. Malham?



As a teen I'd often walk sections of the old Matlock to Buxton line, or the Cromford and High Peak with my parents. Or I'd go off with my dad watching trains at Buxton or Peak Forest.

The Swabian Jura are surprisingly similar:







They have trains too. Sadly no class 37's though.


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2019)

Morning. Thanks for your kind wishes . I had a bit of a better night with not so much coughing . I was sweating streams, so I hope that it means I'm over the worst of it . It's not a nice one. It has kept me clueless for a couple of days.
I am about to go and make another


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It has kept me clueless for a couple of days.



I frequently manage that without coughing or flu.


----------



## mybike (25 May 2019)

tyred said:


> I was somewhat surprised that each night of this tour, I had my accommodation entirely to myself, mostly hostels but two B&Bs in areas where I couldn't find hostels.
> 
> Tonight there are other people in the building and sounds as if whoever is in the next room is trying to teach a Clydesdale horse how to tap dance. How can some people make so much noise?
> 
> I have always avoided camping when touring as it seemed to much extra stuff to carry but suddenly i feel like trying if next time so I can enjoy peace and solitude!



Be careful, the level of noise from nearby roads through the ground can be high. We once camped between Bournemouth Airport and the A338. It was an error.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

I've been spammed!
42,500 e-mails since last Saturday. A few to work through.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> @tyred is in Narnia or Fillory?


Or the New Forest.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2019)

Well that's the lawns cut


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qTCNjjeBvF4



When I was a little kid, I saw the Lippizaners. Now that's some talent with horsepower.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84Ii_Xdk6jI


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe it's Murphy, having given up on the dancing pigs?



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcCKPAnArsw


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaPS0CM38pY


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2019)

Right, that's the e-prix watched.

Thinking about a spot of lunch.


----------



## postman (25 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well that's the lawns cut




I don't normally drink,but it was hot yesterday and part way through the lawn cutting,i had four bottles,me and the lawn were half cut.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 May 2019)

Took the wife and grandkids to a ComicCon today- at their insistence. Wow, There's some strange people around.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Took the wife and grandkids to a ComicCon today- at their insistence. Wow, There's some strange people around.



Cosplayers?

Some of them put together some pretty good stuff. Mind, the fandom does encompass a very broad spectrum...


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2019)

F1 qualifying from Monaco.

Seems Ferrari have developed a habit of cutting their nose off to spite their face...


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> I've been spammed!
> 42,500 e-mails since last Saturday. A few to work through.



Oh, it was _your _email address was it?


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> F1 qualifying from Monaco.
> 
> Seems Ferrari have developed a habit of cutting their nose off to spite their face...


I'd planned on watching that later tonight. Hold off on the details.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, it was _your _email address was it?


You been busy?


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'd planned on watching that later tonight. Hold off on the details.



No problemo.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Cosplayers?
> 
> Some of them put together some pretty good stuff. Mind, the fandom does encompass a very broad spectrum...



Oh the cosplayers were fine, it was some of the creepy fat males following the female ones around that was strange.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2019)

Diogenes said:


> Oh the cosplayers were fine, it was some of the creepy fat males following the female ones around that was strange.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> F1 qualifying from Monaco.
> 
> Seems Ferrari have developed a habit of cutting their nose off to spite their face...



I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I haven't watched it yet.



Starts at half 6 on Ch4... You got time to grab some snacks and put a brew on.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2019)

I'm about to shove a chicken in the oven.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm about to shove a chicken in the oven.


Dead one?


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dead one?



If it'd been a live one, you'd have probably heard the squawking 

Conveniently, a roast-in-the-bag jobbie I picked up yesterday for £1.50 on YS.

Having it with rice noodles, stir fry veg and home made chinese curry sauce (the recipe bandied about here on CC a while back).


----------



## tyred (25 May 2019)

I enjoyed my tour but the return journey today was a bit tedious involving three buses with a ninety minute wait and a sixty mintute wait in between with me effectively marooned in the bus depot waiting room each time as I didn't want to leave the Brompton and luggage unattended.

Boarded first bus at 6:45 in Skibbereen this morning and now only home after the short ride from my final bus stop. 

Is it any wonder people use their cars rather public transport...


----------



## Speicher (25 May 2019)

Many moons ago, I visited Skibbereen. I started my tour of that part of Ireland in Castletownsend. Stayed somewhere near Bantry and ended up in Killarney, ten days later.

Took the easy route for the ferry, Cardiff to Cork.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2019)

Well, that was a mighty fine supper.

Plenty left for tomorrow, plus the girls can share some of the chicken.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Starts at half 6 on Ch4... You got time to grab some snacks and put a brew on.





Reynard said:


> I'm about to shove a chicken in the oven.



I put some fish on, cod, coated in butter and wrapped in foil, served it up with spuds and pea's, and a very nice simple tea it was, then we watched the qualifying.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 May 2019)

Got sunburnt today, didn't notice until I got in the bath and it started to sting.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2019)

tyred said:


> I enjoyed my tour but the return journey today was a bit tedious involving three buses with a ninety minute wait and a sixty mintute wait in between with me effectively marooned in the bus depot waiting room each time as I didn't want to leave the Brompton and luggage unattended.
> 
> Boarded first bus at 6:45 in Skibbereen this morning and now only home after the short ride from my final bus stop.
> 
> Is it any wonder people use their cars rather public transport...



There's a town near us, to visit in the car takes half - three quarter's of an hour depending on traffic, on the bus it involves two buses and takes over an hour, it really makes a visit long winded.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2019)

dave r said:


> I put some fish on, cod, coated in butter and wrapped in foil, served it up with spuds and pea's, and a very nice simple tea it was, then we watched the qualifying.



Fish-in-a-parcel is one of my fave ways of cooking fish.

Though cod isn't up there for me, I prefer something more delicate like hake or basa (white fish) or salmon. With butter, capers and tarragon.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

tyred said:


> I enjoyed my tour but the return journey today was a bit tedious involving three buses with a ninety minute wait and a sixty mintute wait in between with me effectively marooned in the bus depot waiting room each time as I didn't want to leave the Brompton and luggage unattended.
> 
> Boarded first bus at 6:45 in Skibbereen this morning and now only home after the short ride from my final bus stop.
> 
> Is it any wonder people use their cars rather public transport...


Skibereen to Cork, Cork to Limerick, Limerick to Galway?


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> If it'd been a live one, you'd have probably heard the squawking
> 
> Conveniently, a roast-in-the-bag jobbie I picked up yesterday for £1.50 on YS.
> 
> Having it with rice noodles, stir fry veg and home made chinese curry sauce (the recipe bandied about here on CC a while back).


I know someone who never realised that it needed killing and cleaning before it was put in the range. 

She'd only ever cooked shop bought one before. Needless to say there was a bit of a mess inside the oven and every door(external) and window had to be opened. A quick trip to the shop to get bacon followed, and fresh cabbage pulled from the field.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> I know someone who never realised that it needed killing and cleaning before it was put in the range.
> 
> She'd only ever cooked shop bought one before. Needless to say there was a bit of a mess inside the oven and every door(external) and window had to be opened. A quick trip to the shop to get bacon followed, and fresh cabbage pulled from the field.



Oh my sainted aunt!!! 



It's on par with the lady who posted a photo of the turkey she'd cooked for Christmas Dinner, saying that the bird had no breast meat. Daft bint had cooked it backbone-side up.  Either she really was that stupid, or she wanted to get a very expensive turkey for free...


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh my sainted aunt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's on par with the lady who posted a photo of the turkey she'd cooked for Christmas Dinner, saying that the bird had no breast meat. Daft bint had cooked it backbone-side up.  Either she really was that stupid, or she wanted to get a very expensive turkey for free...


Never thought to get pictures. It'd be an understatement to say the chicken had a bowel movement, in a hot oven.

Took two days, and a good clean, to get rid of the mess and smell. The taste took longer.


----------



## tyred (25 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Skibereen to Cork, Cork to Limerick, Limerick to Galway?



SKibbereen to Cork, Cork to Dublin, Dublin to Letterkenny. A longer route but actually faster.


----------



## tyred (25 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Many moons ago, I visited Skibbereen. I started my tour of that part of Ireland in Castletownsend. Stayed somewhere near Bantry and ended up in Killarney, ten days later.
> 
> Took the easy route for the ferry, Cardiff to Cork.



Castletownshend is a beautiful place, as is Glandore and Union Hall (but you may have missed them. I'm not a huge fan of Skibbereen as a town but it is surrounded by beautiful places.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

tyred said:


> SKibbereen to Cork, Cork to Dublin, Dublin to Letterkenny. A longer route but actually faster.


You're glad you took the faster route though.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Never thought to get pictures. It'd be an understatement to say the chicken had a bowel movement, in a hot oven.
> 
> Took two days, and a good clean, to get rid of the mess and smell. The taste took longer.



Oh.

Dear.

Not to mention the stink of singed feathers...


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh.
> 
> Dear.
> 
> Not to mention the stink of singed feathers...


Pan of fresh water in the oven, everytime it was lit, once cleaned.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Fish-in-a-parcel is one of my fave ways of cooking fish.
> 
> Though cod isn't up there for me, I prefer something more delicate like hake or basa (white fish) or salmon. With butter, capers and tarragon.



We sometimes buy fresh salmon from the local fish market and cook it the same way, very tasty.


----------



## Speicher (25 May 2019)

@Reynard 

 BBC4 next Saturday 1st June 

He's back!


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard
> 
> BBC4 next Saturday 1st June
> 
> He's back!


Worzel Gummidge?


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard
> 
> BBC4 next Saturday 1st June
> 
> He's back!



Oh yeah!!! 

Thanks for letting me know, Wol xxx


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2019)

Nice relaxed day today. Slow ride into town to get some food for the next few days, then a quick 50 miler in the afternoon as per the your ride today thread. Also got two loads of washing done & dried thanks to the warm weather.

Tomorrow looks to be slightly busier - I've plans to spend a few hours at Snetterton, there's the Monaco GP to watch or listen to, the Indy 500 AND a trip to Cambridge Junction in the evenng for a Big Thief gig.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2019)

I bought a beef tomato about 3 weeks ago. I haven't eaten it yet.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought a beef tomato about 3 weeks ago. I haven't eaten it yet.


That poor tomato, bought and never thought about.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought a beef tomato about 3 weeks ago. I haven't eaten it yet.



If you wait too long, it will develop language skills...


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> I've been spammed!
> 42,500 e-mails since last Saturday. A few to work through.


You seem popular ?


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'd planned on watching that later tonight. Hold off on the details.


I was looking forward to watching it in the afternoon only to discover that it was on much later .


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2019)

Morning. It is grey but dry out at the moment.

My wife and I went to look at rechargeable mowers yesterday. Having destroyed our petrol mower on a submerged iron gate we bought an electric one . This is becoming a bit of a nightmare negotiating our obstacle course so my wife thought a battery powered one might be ideal. It is a bit of a nightmare trying to decide which one to choose. Oh! This one looks cheap! Oh! It doesn't come with batteries ! 
So you need to be careful choosing like for like.


----------



## woodbutcher (26 May 2019)

l opened the storage compartment between the front seats of my car to dig out a CD. l found two cooked and very mouldy bratwurst !
I have no idea why or how they got there .


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> l opened the storage compartment between the front seats of my car to dig out a CD. l found two cooked and very mouldy bratwurst !
> I have no idea why or how they got there .


They are just hibernating !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 May 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> l opened the storage compartment between the front seats of my car to dig out a CD. l found two cooked and very mouldy bratwurst !
> I have no idea why or how they got there .


Precursor to invasion?


----------



## mybike (26 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is grey but dry out at the moment.
> 
> My wife and I went to look at rechargeable mowers yesterday. Having destroyed our petrol mower on a submerged iron gate we bought an electric one . This is becoming a bit of a nightmare negotiating our obstacle course so my wife thought a battery powered one might be ideal. It is a bit of a nightmare trying to decide which one to choose. Oh! This one looks cheap! Oh! It doesn't come with batteries !
> So you need to be careful choosing like for like.



Guy in Aldi was looking at their battery drill saying it was cheap, I pointed out that the battery & charger were £15 each. Think the price came to £80.


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2019)

News update on the mower . My wife has ordered a 37 cm model. Q&B's had a 37 which was actually a 36!  Both the 36 and 37 have a 36cm blade, yet one will cut more than the other. 
I think a sheep would be a lot easier .


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2019)

mybike said:


> Guy in Aldi was looking at their battery drill saying it was cheap, I pointed out that the battery & charger were £15 each. Think the price came to £80.


It does seem daft !
I wonder how long it will be before other manufacturers cotton on to the idea ?
Oh! Wheels for your bike are an optional extra !
Oh! Sir would like an engine in his car ! What sort ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> That poor tomato, bought and never thought about.





Reynard said:


> If you wait too long, it will develop language skills...




I bought it at Aldi for 48p with the intention of having it sliced with some cheese on a sandwich. I then found when I got home that I didn't have any cheese,so it's been there since. I might have it tonight just on its own.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2019)

Very wet out. Glad I got the hedges trimmed yesterday. No riding as still sore from Friday's MTB marathon.


----------



## woodbutcher (26 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Precursor to invasion?


Sounds like a 1970's film title "Invasion of the Bratwurst" ...there's no where to hide from this menace


----------



## Lullabelle (26 May 2019)

Much needed


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Much needed



Yes, my garden is enjoying the rain.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 May 2019)

Plenty of rain here, storms broke a few trees on Wednesday last. Weather radio alarm as common as the alarm clock lately.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 May 2019)

Last night we were at our local pub for the comedy evening, a late one but it was really good, 2 of the comedians we hadn't seen before and would like to see again


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 May 2019)

Warm sunshine. At last.

Only problem is I need to be sociable.


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2019)

I thought I would carry out the survey that East Sussex University are carrying out into Cuckoo Spit . They don't make these surveys very easy ! Which plants are they on and with photos ?
Well they are on that one, that one and that one, but not on that one !
So far I have spotted them on Hazel, plum, Magnolia, Goosegrass, Milk Thistle, Lavender, Carnation, Rosemary , Rose, and a load of weeds !
It might be easier just to take a picture of our garden .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Warm sunshine. At last.
> 
> *Only problem is I need to be sociable.*


/* Shivers */


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Warm sunshine. At last.
> 
> Only problem is I need to be sociable.


When you refuse to forward something received in error...


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2019)

Monaco Grand Prix on the radio and a spicy beanburger for lunch.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2019)

My son has offered to do the oil change on his bosses old Focus (part of the deal is my son get's a free lift home when he is working late shifts at the street food place in Manchester). 

On Friday, he had replaced his bosses wing mirror, then started the service - basically plugs and filters. Boss has turned up for the oil today, and I've sent them off to Halfords for a 13mm 6 sided socket as the sump plug is bolted on hard (I have a 14mm six sided socket for my sump plug). The 13mm multi sided sockets aren't strong enough, and risked rounding the plug. I doubt the plug has been off in years.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2019)

They found a socket at a local(ish) tool place but his boss is out of time to do it. Good job I was there and said 'it could be very tight', as son was thinking of using an adjustable spanner (nope) !! His boss hasn't a clue about cars (he's in his late 20's). The car is newer than mine, but not exactly been looked after - spark plugs were oily, oily engine bay covered in dirt. Mine is clean.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> They found a socket at a local(ish) tool place but his boss is out of time to do it. Good job I was there and said 'it could be very tight', as son was thinking of using an adjustable spanner (nope) !! His boss hasn't a clue about cars (he's in his late 20's). The car is newer than mine, but not exactly been looked after - spark plugs were oily, oily engine bay covered in dirt. Mine is clean.


Engine bay covered in dirt attracted by the oil? Like a bad head gasket or something?


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Engine bay covered in dirt attracted by the oil? Like a bad head gasket or something?



Could be - it's not a looked after car. Wasn't getting involved as the oily spark plugs told me it wasn't a 'well' engine. Serious amounts of 'dust' on the engine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 May 2019)

Fords get cranky about oil pressure, sometimes. Then again, you may get the oil plug out and nothing is in there. Look under the engine oil cap for white "mayo". If that white substance is there, he probably has blown a head gasket.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2019)

Almost bought an N+1 on a whim today... 

Alas, the bike in question - BSA Javelin - was just a touch too big. It's roughly the same size frame as my Rouen, but the top bar, of course, is horizontal.  Shame, would've been a nice little project to turn it into a tourer as the geometry is more relaxed than the Rouen.

Parental unit is mightily relieved, she says you already have four bikes, why the blazes do you need another one? 

Never mind, the search for vintage steel continues. If anyone ever runs across a decent 15" frame with 26" wheels, do give me a shout...


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Almost bought an N+1 on a whim today...
> 
> Alas, the bike in question - BSA Javelin - was just a touch too big. It's roughly the same size frame as my Rouen, but the top bar, of course, is horizontal.  Shame, would've been a nice little project to turn it into a tourer as the geometry is more relaxed than the Rouen.
> *
> ...


One for each day of the week.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2019)

I've just seen this pic' of 'Sly' Stallone.







What the fark has he had done to his face?! He looks worse than a naff waxworks model of himself.


----------



## woodbutcher (27 May 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just seen this pic' of 'Sly' Stallone.
> 
> View attachment 468242
> 
> ...


Surely there's a decent remedy for constipation as bad as he looks to have, poor old boy !


----------



## raleighnut (27 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Fish-in-a-parcel is one of my fave ways of cooking fish.
> 
> Though cod isn't up there for me, I prefer something more delicate like hake or basa (white fish) or salmon. With butter, capers and tarragon.


Ah but can you taste the Fish,


View: https://youtu.be/ezh7KjVMf0M


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fords get cranky about oil pressure, sometimes. Then again, you may get the oil plug out and nothing is in there. Look under the engine oil cap for white "mayo". If that white substance is there, he probably has blown a head gasket.




Oily plugs, usually valve seals or rings.
Could be overfilled too.
Exhaust will be a good sign, as you will get smoke on deceleration.


----------



## raleighnut (27 May 2019)

meta lon said:


> Oily plugs, usually valve seals or rings.
> Could be overfilled too.
> Exhaust will be a good sign, as you will get smoke on deceleration.


Could easily be a clogged up air filter making it run too rich.


----------



## woodbutcher (27 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Ah but can you taste the Fish,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/ezh7KjVMf0M



"Budgie smugglers" almost put me off my sausage sarnie


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Could be - it's not a looked after car. Wasn't getting involved as the oily spark plugs told me it wasn't a 'well' engine. Serious amounts of 'dust' on the engine.


It could be blocked breather pipes causing an increase in crankcase pressure , or possibly valve stem oil seals . Those options would be cheapest route to investigate.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2019)

I trimmed my toenails this morning. I did wonder if I should post a video, but thought it might be too exciting for the Mundane thread..


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2019)

Morning. It is light grey here but quite windy.
Ooh! There's some blue sky out the back !
I'm slowly getting over this bug. I had a better nights sleep with far less coughing than previous nights. Still sounding like Lee Marvin though !
It has affected us in a strange way. Feeling tired and weak and woozy, but with a dry ticklish cough centred around our throats with no runny noses or bunged up feeling !


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2019)

Can you remember what I did yesterday ? 

Neither can I !


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2019)

Son had two female friends arrive unexpectedly last night. They had come from a local festival. Sat in garden with chimnea on. Stopped over on settee as a bit piddled.

Oh and they were in the hot tub for an hour or more. Full of grass, and back down to 29c. Shock treated the water (double chlorine dose), and put in clarifier, anti foam and PH plus. 

Was thinking of changing the water, but it wasn't bad - just grassy !! My son had friends over on Friday, and I suspect I will have to change the water then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2019)

Organic Bananas are €1.99/kilo here.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Could easily be a clogged up air filter making it run too rich.



That would tend to show up as black sooty plugs.. Might have put some derv in the tank and not noticed?


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 May 2019)

Im in MK, its chilly but dry... Though i think this will soon change..


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2019)

There's a mini bus going from my local pub to a club in Todmorden just over the county border in West Yorkshire. I was asked if I wanted to go. Have any of you ever been to Todmorden? It seems to be set in a valley surrounded by granite hills. A very grim looking place that makes Accy look quite attractive.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 May 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a mini bus going from my local pub to a club in Todmorden just over the county border in West Yorkshire. I was asked if I wanted to go. Have any of you ever been to Todmorden? It seems to be set in a valley surrounded by granite hills. A very grim looking place that makes Accy look quite attractive.



Isn’t @ColinJ from there?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 May 2019)

It is very windy here today.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Isn’t @ColinJ from there?


He's from Hebden Bridge..i think.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 May 2019)

Breezy again today so I have put some washing out, the weather looks a bit threatening but as long as it stays dry for a couple of hours.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Breezy again today so I have put some washing out, the weather looks a bit threatening but *as long as it stays dry for a couple of hours*.



The weather or the washing?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2019)

Another excuse not to go on that 'piss up' to Todmorden. I've placed a bid on fleabay for a cap(as in one for the head). The auction ends at 16:55:20 BS today. I need to be near my laptop in case someone outbids me and I have to increase my bid from £1 to say £1.50(plus 3 quid P&P). Fleabay auctions are actually more exciting than boring working men's clubs i'd say.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The weather or the washing?



Both.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 May 2019)

Just got up with a fuzzy head - we had a party for two last night. Good fun, but we are paying the price today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2019)

meta lon said:


> Oily plugs, usually valve seals or rings.
> Could be overfilled too.
> Exhaust will be a good sign, as you will get smoke on deceleration.


Piston rings are a part of the known foibles of the Focus.


----------



## roadrash (27 May 2019)

I have an ingrowing toenail


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 May 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> He's from Hebden Bridge..i think.


Only 5 miles between the two, he lives somewhere round there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Both.



I always admire an optimist.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Piston rings are a part of the known foibles of the Focus.



I've been following this discussion with great interest and still don't understand a word


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2019)

roadrash said:


> I have an ingrowing toenail



Ewww... Ow.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2019)

Grey and blustery here.

I had a chocolate croissant for breakfast.

My get-up-and-go is still AWOL.

I am watching coverage of the election results, but I'm going yellow stickering in a bit.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Only 5 miles between the two, he lives somewhere round there.



He says he doesn't drink,so he won't be in that club if that's what you're thinking.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2019)

Team Penske won the Indianapolis 500. Again.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Team Penske won the Indianapolis 500. Again.



I was following the race online. Was hoping Takuma Sato would win - based purely on the fact that we used to share the odd chiunwag back in the days when he was racing in British F3. Lovely chap, ever so polite.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a mini bus going from my local pub to a club in Todmorden just over the county border in West Yorkshire. I was asked if I wanted to go. Have any of you ever been to Todmorden? It seems to be set in a valley surrounded by granite hills. A very grim looking place that makes Accy look quite attractive.


Used to be on The Border. Half in Yorkshire, half in Lancashire.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Used to be on the Border. Half in Yorkshire, half in Lancashire.


Love the use of a capital letter here!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Used to be on The Border. Half in Yorkshire, half in Lancashire.



A bit like Mödalreuth then?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Used to be on The Border. Half in Yorkshire, half in Lancashire.


Like 'Barlick'(Barnoldswick). They still can't accept they've been conquered and
that they're now Lancastrians They still show displays of Yorkshireness you know!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> A bit like Mödalreuth then?


Little Berlin!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Little Berlin!



That's the one.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Like 'Barlick'(Barnoldswick). They still can't accept that they're now Lancastrians They still show displays of Yorkshireness you know!!


April Fools Day 1974, a day that will never forgotten.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's the one.


Big difference back then, Thuringia vs. Bavaria.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Big difference back then, Thuringia vs. Bavaria.


Nearly as big as Yorkshire and Lancashire!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2019)

About to ride the Xtracycle back from work, with a great slab of chipboard in the bag, this being one part of the wheelbuilding jig...


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> About to ride the Xtracycle back from work, with a great slab of chipboard in the bag, this being one part of the wheelbuilding jig...


How big are the wheels he'll be building?


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> How big are the wheels he'll be building?



Why, what do you have in mind?

Time to go: We've got sunshine and I suspect it's only due to an administrative error, so I want to get back before they notice.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Why, what do you have in mind?
> 
> Time to go: We've got suinshine and I suspect it's only due to an adminiatrative error, so I want to get back before they notice.


Watch out for cross winds.

Penny farthing.


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2019)

Successful 'phone upgrade' using the chat function on my supplier's app. New phone, 60x more data for £4 more a month. Still happy with my old phone but Voda couldn't match EE's 100gb per month sim only deal for £20, so asked about phone upgrade. Got 60gb and a new Samsung S9. 

I'm not a big data user but we want to use the Firestick at the caravan (net flix etc), and the site's WIFI is terrible. We've got speed issues at present with EE down there - all my family struggling with EE downloads. My wife and son have EE 100gb, which is fine everywhere, except at our caravan. After years of rubbish signal with Voda, the last two have been fine when a new transmitter was put in nearby.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I always admire an optimist.



I brought the washing in earlier almost dry, since then the rain showers have been heavy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I brought the washing in earlier almost dry, since then the rain showers have been heavy.



I got ours in just before the heavens opened.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I brought the washing in earlier almost dry, since then the rain showers have been heavy.



Phew, you had me worrying for a few hours over that.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2019)

A nice  and a jam doughnut after a very successful afternoon of yellow stickering in Tesco. Only me there for most of the afternoon, so had first dibs on everything.

Picked up beer-battered cod, fresh hake, squid, turkey breast (the furry girls will enjoy that), free range eggs, covent garden vegetable soup, yoghurts, coleslaw, green asparagus, white asparagus, fresh peas, sugar snap peas, broccoli, chestnut mushrooms, courgettes, carrots, green beans, spinach, a stir fry medley, papaya, satsumas, mangos, avocados, strawberries, raspberries, almond croissants, yum yums, jam doughnuts and portuguese custard tarts.

Goes nicely with the bits I picked up on Friday night, which included a roast-in-the-bag chicken, a pork shoulder joint, four fillets of pollock in batter, two stir fry medleys, bean sprouts, green beans, tomatoes, grapes, blueberries, two loaves of bread and some chocolate croissants.

Won't need to go grocery shopping for a good fortnight, so happy Reynard.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 May 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've placed a bid on fleabay for a cap(as in one for the head). The auction ends at 16:55:20 BS today. I need to be near my laptop in case someone outbids me and I have to increase my bid from £1 to say £1.50(plus 3 quid P&P).



Damn,i lost the auction!! I wasn't notified that someone else had bid. As the final seconds ticked away I thought it was mine with my £1 bid. If i'd known another bid had been submitted i'd have looked to see what it was then made a higher offer. The winning bid was £1.20 by the way. Lucky gits have got a brand new Adidas Denmark Football cap for £4.20!!


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2019)

Sunday Roast in. Mrs F on way home from a night in Lincoln with her best mate (about 2 hours drive). We will have eaten, but said I'll make sure Mrs F and mate had a hot tea on arrival.

Good lad me, earning more brownie points for another 'dirty weekender' in Wales on bikes....


----------



## Lullabelle (27 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Phew, you had me worrying for a few hours over that.



Worry no more, all is ok


----------



## MontyVeda (27 May 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Decorating the lounge is taking far longer than anticipated... the end is not yet in sight.


The end is in sight!


----------



## Jenkins (27 May 2019)

Traditional British bank holiday here - washed & polished the car, mowed the lawn, went for a bike ride and got caught out by a passing shower.

Living the dream, me!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 May 2019)

My poor daughter. Let me tell you the story.

Since the her last Go Ride coaching session on balance and coordination, my daughter has been obsessed with practising with taking one hand off the handlebars for signalling. My wife took her to the park to practise while I popped to the shops to pick up my daughter’s birthday presents. I get a phone call, “Please tell me you’re on your way back...”

While riding with both hands on the handlebars, my daughter turned a corner too sharply, the handlebars jerked and the bike went over. *The right brake lever went into her leg*. She had an open wound about one inch wide in her right thigh. Fat layer poking up through the wound and a very bruised muscle. Off we go to A&E.

We went through in record time and my daughter’s leg is surgically glued together then secured with steri-strips and bandaged. She was very upset while being stuck back together (she is only seven), but has been fine afterwards. Total time in A&E: 50 minutes. 

As is her injured due (as she tells me), Dad is now her slave. Bring me this, that and the other. Oh, and one of those too...


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My poor daughter. Let me tell you the story.
> 
> Since the her last Go Ride coaching session on balance and coordination, my daughter has been obsessed with practising with taking one hand off the handlebars for signalling. My wife took her to the park to practise while I popped to the shops to pick up my daughter’s birthday presents. I get a phone call, “Please tell me you’re on your way back...”
> 
> ...



Ouch!  I can't "like" that...

Hope the wee toot mends quickly xxx And that it doesn't put her off cycling.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ouch!  I can't "like" that...
> 
> Hope the wee toot mends quickly xxx And that it doesn't put her off cycling.


Thanks Reynard. She’ll bounce back. The first time back on the bike will be difficult, but she’ll soon get back into the swing of riding.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2019)

Our Memorial Day, so off as well. Started finishing work on my Falcon San Remo. I bought an airbrush outfit, as the Harbor Freight Store had a 25% of coupon today only, so that was a madhouse. I went home to fetch Mrs. GA out for lunch, but she was still unwell. I then went to get some support hose at the Tuesday Morning, and went to 5 Below (like a pound shop, everything $5 or less) to look for a low-rent fitbit for Mrs. GA. Finding none, I came home and walked the dogs, took a bike ride, turned around after about 5 miles as a big storm front was approaching, and cooked the stir-fry for dinner on the grill as the weather was getting really close. Tomorrow, I will go back to work, for the rest.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2019)

Last  before bed.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Last  before bed.


Drink it whilst climbing that wooden hill.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Drink it whilst climbing that wooden hill.



Decidedly before.

Tripping over either of the furry madams while negotiating stairs and hefting a mug of hot tea and a laptop is really not a good idea...


----------



## raleighnut (28 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> As is her injured due (as she tells me), Dad is now her slave. Bring me this, that and the other. Oh, and one of those too...



At least she's learnt an important life lesson, us blokes are useful when you're injured. 

As for the fall hope she is feeling better soon


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My poor daughter. Let me tell you the story.
> 
> Since the her last Go Ride coaching session on balance and coordination, my daughter has been obsessed with practising with taking one hand off the handlebars for signalling. My wife took her to the park to practise while I popped to the shops to pick up my daughter’s birthday presents. I get a phone call, “Please tell me you’re on your way back...”
> 
> ...



Ouch. Hope she's feeling a lot better soon. She seems to be seeing the advantages of the situation though...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 May 2019)

raleighnut said:


> At least she's learnt an important life lesson, us blokes are useful when you're injured.
> 
> As for the fall hope she is feeling better soon





Andy in Germany said:


> Ouch. Hope she's feeling a lot better soon. She seems to be seeing the advantages of the situation though...


Thanks. My daughter learns very quickly. The kids have the school holidays this week. It'll be a busy week


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Thanks Reynard. She’ll bounce back. The first time back on the bike will be difficult, but she’ll soon get back into the swing of riding.



Children are so resilient , lets hope all is well in the end


----------



## Phaeton (28 May 2019)

Back in the office


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Watch out for cross winds.
> 
> Penny farthing.



Winds were slightly annoyed, but not cross.

You've got me wondering now: how _would _you build a penny-farthing wheel? Just a very large wheel jig?


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Winds were slightly annoyed, but not cross.
> 
> You've got me wondering now: how _would _you build a penny-farthing wheel? Just a very large wheel jig?


I wonder how they did the London Eye ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I wonder how they did the London Eye ?


Carefully.


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Carefully.


An eccentric one would be a bit like that wobbly bridge I imagine !


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2019)

I've just mixed up some bird seed ! No! I don't mean I picked up the wrong seed ! I just mixed two lots together !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> An eccentric one would be a bit like that wobbly bridge I imagine !


They’ll need a big spoke key to keep it true.


----------



## Lavender Rose (28 May 2019)

Need a restful day today, lunch prep and sunbathing, had a busy few days training and I just want to sleep


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I wonder how they did the London Eye ?



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMTG42y0_XM


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzDYdulJf3U


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUkLy-7M8f8
They built sections, floated them down the Thames, bolted them together, and raised the wheel and superstructure with big cranes.


----------



## mybike (28 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> News update on the mower . My wife has ordered a 37 cm model. Q&B's had a 37 which was actually a 36!  Both the 36 and 37 have a 36cm blade, yet one will cut more than the other.
> I think a sheep would be a lot easier .



I've come to the conclusion that I need one of those extended hedge trimmers, sheep would keep falling off.


----------



## mybike (28 May 2019)

It's raining!


----------



## midlife (28 May 2019)

firefighter removes rear wheel......

https://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/...g-was-stuck-between-his-bike-wheel-and-frame/


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2019)

Spent the morning doing stuff in town. It was  and I got a bit wet. Had to duck in a couple of shops to escape some of the more biblical deluges, and came out with some craft stuff and two sports bras.

I also renewed my railcard, and Tesco yielded four boxes of breakfast cereal on yellow sticker.


----------



## Phaeton (28 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> and came out with some craft stuff and two sports bras.


They sell sports bras in craft shops, well I never, are they made of wicker?


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2019)

Phaeton said:


> They sell sports bras in craft shops, well I never, are they made of wicker?



I never said I bought them in the *same* shop


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMTG42y0_XM
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzDYdulJf3U
> ...



I liked the way they used two human height gauges to check for clearance as they went under a bridge !
" Ouch! "
"Ouch! "


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2019)

mybike said:


> I've come to the conclusion that I need one of those extended hedge trimmers, sheep would keep falling off.


You need those goats which I keep seeing on tv adverts .


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You need those goats which I keep seeing on tv adverts .



They'll eat *everything* though


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> They'll eat *everything* though


How about a Giraffe then ?


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> How about a Giraffe then ?



Might work. The'll leave everything under about 6ft.

Though if you need roses trimmed, I can lend you the muntjac buck who was scarfing my lovely pink roses at lunchtime.  Sadly it's the wrong time of year for venison wellington...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Might work. The'll leave everything under about 6ft.



Useful information if going to Africa: I'm too short to be eaten by a giraffe.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Useful information if going to Africa: I'm too short to be eaten by a giraffe.





Likewise me.  Although you might still get your head licked. They've got a hellaciously long tongue, and they're so dextrous with it, they can pick leaves from some pretty prickly thorn bushes. 

It's at times like this I miss @MikeG


----------



## postman (28 May 2019)

Back from darkest Lancashire,doing my best Son in Law impression.diy and cleaning and ironing for the aged in laws.I did go over to clean the weeds out of the brick driveway,but we just ran out of time.,i also found his shed felting is coming off,so another job to be seen to,when we go back next time.So since Sunday i see some fab photos on Your ride today,i also noticed some in my neck of the woods.i am going to look out for those two genteel gentlemen,The bikes are unique.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMTG42y0_XM
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzDYdulJf3U
> ...



For what it's worth, I can see the London Eye from my l living room. But only when I look out of the window ..

Edited in the vague hope that fat phone fingers won't rewrite my post.


----------



## Jenkins (29 May 2019)

Having washed and polished the car yesterday, true to form the local flying 5h1t machines have added some big white polka dots to my shiny red car. 

As the weather forecast keeps changing for Wednesday, I still haven't decided what to do with the day - a loop based around Diss or a ride from Newmarket to home (if the trains are running that is). The decision will be made at around 08:30 once I've had a coffee & seen what Carol has to say on the BBC about the wind & rain.

Finally - a Public Service anouncement. If anybody's thinking about coming to Suffolk for a bit of warmth and sunshine, don't bother week beginning 15th July. I've got that week off and based on the cold, windy & wet conditions for the past few days and at the start of May when I had a week off it seems I may be a jinx to sunshine & warmth


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Finally - a Public Service anouncement. If anybody's thinking about coming to Suffolk for a bit of warmth and sunshine, don't bother week beginning 15th July. I've got that week off and based on the cold, windy & wet conditions for the past few days and at the start of May when I had a week off it seems I may be a jinx to sunshine & warmth



It's the British Grand Prix on the 14th, and the last day of Wimbledon. It's going to clear up as soon as those two events are over.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2019)

I have to take the sports bras I bought back to the shop. 

I don't care if it says 34B on the box or on the actual label, they're made for a bloomin' stick insect. 

Wish they hadn't stopped making the ones I used to buy.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Having washed and polished the car yesterday, true to form the local flying 5h1t machines have added some big white polka dots to my shiny red car.
> 
> As the* weather forecast keeps changing for Wednesday,* I still haven't decided what to do with the day - a loop based around Diss or a ride from Newmarket to home (if the trains are running that is). The decision will be made at around 08:30 once I've had a coffee & seen what Carol has to say on the BBC about the wind & rain.
> 
> Finally - a Public Service anouncement. If anybody's thinking about coming to Suffolk for a bit of warmth and sunshine, don't bother week beginning 15th July. I've got that week off and based on the cold, windy & wet conditions for the past few days and at the start of May when I had a week off it seems I may be a jinx to sunshine & warmth


Light rain, with winds possibly as strong as 12-13mph. Slight risk of early morning frost(if the cloud clears early enough), no chance of any snowfall though.

High of 16°C possible, with everything taken into account.

UV Index currently Zero though, so chance of getting sunburnt is low.


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2019)

Time for some pre work miles


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 May 2019)

We have sunshine and showers with a light to moderate wind. 

It'll pish it down tomorrow because it's a public holiday.


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2019)

Doing work in the community later can you guess what it is ?


----------



## dave r (29 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Having washed and polished the car yesterday, true to form the local flying 5h1t machines have added some big white polka dots to my shiny red car.
> 
> As the weather forecast keeps changing for Wednesday, I still haven't decided what to do with the day - a loop based around Diss or a ride from Newmarket to home (if the trains are running that is). The decision will be made at around 08:30 once I've had a coffee & seen what Carol has to say on the BBC about the wind & rain.
> 
> Finally - a Public Service anouncement. If anybody's thinking about coming to Suffolk for a bit of warmth and sunshine, don't bother week beginning 15th July. I've got that week off and based on the cold, windy & wet conditions for the past few days and at the start of May when I had a week off it seems I may be a jinx to sunshine & warmth



Happened to me as well, I cleaned my car, a white Suzuki, and came out the following day to a huge streak of shite straight down the centre of the windscreen, I notice this morning they've struck again.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Doing work in the community later can you guess what it is ?


What did you do to deserve that ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2019)

Morning. It ia grey and a bit chilly here . I remembered to put the recycling out .


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2019)

Our lawn mower will be arriving today! Any time between 8 and 6 o' clock .
I wonder if they will be using a cattle truck ?


----------



## Jenkins (29 May 2019)

Oh well, local train service cancelled due to signal failure which was part of the capacity upgrade which meant the branch line has been closed since Friday evening. Added to which the traffic for the Suffolk show means getting to Ipswich is a pain in the proverbial so it's bike into the boot of the car and off to Diss and a ride around the countryside there for the day. 

Just to decide which bike...


----------



## Jenkins (29 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Oh well, local train service cancelled due to signal failure which was part of the capacity upgrade which meant the branch line has been closed since Friday evening. Added to which the traffic for the Suffolk show means getting to Ipswich is a pain in the proverbial so it's bike into the boot of the car and off to Diss and a ride around the countryside there for the day.
> 
> Just to decide which bike...


To clarify - signal failure was NOT part of the upgrade! New signalling has been installed and it appears not to be working correctly.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It ia grey and a bit chilly here . I remembered to put the recycling out .


Doesn't it go back a day due to the Bank Holiday Monday?


----------



## postman (29 May 2019)

Right you lot.Can't spend my time lazily on here.I have things to do.Catch up on some ironing.Kitchen floor needs a clean,but it's the land the bit with our new hedging growing,the rain then sun has brought out the weeds.They are coming in from next doors garden,i have permission to go and remove them,they are a creeping wrap around bind weed.Evil things.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't it go back a day due to the Bank Holiday Monday?


I've just followed everyone ! We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What did you do to deserve that ?



Good behavior


----------



## dave r (29 May 2019)

In mundane news, the head of my mop self destructed whilst I was mopping the kitchen floor just now now, we now have a kitchen with a floor that's only half clean.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2019)

dave r said:


> In mundane news, the head of my mop self destructed whilst I was mopping the kitchen floor just now now, we now have a kitchen with a floor that's only half clean.


Or half dirty.


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2019)

Tour of Britain finally coming back to the North West. Should be a cracking final stage. Werneth Low is right near my home - can MTB up it, watch the Tour, ride home and get the train into Manchester for the finish and beers. Offers loads of viewing points as it does a big circle of Manchester.


----------



## mybike (29 May 2019)

midlife said:


> firefighter removes rear wheel......
> 
> https://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/...g-was-stuck-between-his-bike-wheel-and-frame/



Hope they put it back on again.


----------



## mybike (29 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> How about a Giraffe then ?



Not quite that tall.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2019)

The bin men have been .


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The bin men have been .


But _which bin_?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I liked the way they used two human height gauges to check for clearance as they went under a bridge !
> " Ouch! "
> "Ouch! "



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USu8vT_tfdw


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2019)

Our mower has arrived ! I have been putting it together and the battery is on charge .
We can't use it anyway as it is raining !  Another plus point for sheep.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2019)

Bras exchanged for a different size. 32D for those of you who are interested.

Put my blue (general) recycling bin out last night, and it had already been emptied by the time I got up.

Well, that's not quite right, as I barely slept a wink. With the high pollen count (especially elderberry pollen), my sinuses are full of snot. When I lie down, it makes me feel as if my head is going to explode, and when I'm sitting or stood up, it's a bloomin' deluge... 

I also have some chicken stock on the go in the crockpot, using the carcass from the YS chicken I bought on Friday.


----------



## postman (29 May 2019)

dave r said:


> In mundane news, the head of my mop self destructed whilst I was mopping the kitchen floor just now now, we now have a kitchen with a floor that's only half clean.




You have a mop.I have some floor cloths from Costco.A mop my word your wife spoils you.A mop when i wer a kid we used the bath water out of the tin bath to clean the floor.


----------



## postman (29 May 2019)

What a fantastic day in the garden.My word there was loads of weeds plus conker trees growing,those pesky squirrels.,anyway i also cleared away the weeds on my neighbours garden plus i cleared his very weeded parking area.We are so lucky in the 29 years well nearly 29 yeas we have been married we have had fantastic neighbours.Derek is totally brilliant,he lets me take care of his land and i potter about with his garden just to help him out.He does not know yet but i am going to clean his weeded brick driveway,this is going to be a week long job,a couple of hours a a time.


----------



## dave r (29 May 2019)

postman said:


> You have a mop.I have some floor cloths from Costco.A mop my word your wife spoils you.A mop when i wer a kid we used the bath water out of the tin bath to clean the floor.



No, I had a mop, at some point I've got to go and either buy a new head or a new mop.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 May 2019)

postman said:


> You have a mop.I have some floor cloths from Costco.A mop my word your wife spoils you.A mop when i wer a kid we used the bath water out of the tin bath to clean the floor.



You were lucky back then. In these days of austerity though who among us can afford dirty water?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Our mower has arrived ! I have been putting it together and the battery is on charge .
> We can't use it anyway as it is raining !  Another plus point for sheep.


You definitely should have got a morn lower.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2019)

It is 

I have just had a  and a Tesco's value milk chocolate digestive bar.

Those biskits are surprisingly good. I got several packs of 16 bars for 14p a pack on YS earlier in the year as they were changing the packaging.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You definitely should have got a morn lower.
> View attachment 468559


Please stop taking pictures in my back yard.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2019)

My Chamaeleon has gone off his food and won't eat flies anymore. He has also stopped changing colour! 
I may be experiencing a reptile problems !


----------



## Jenkins (30 May 2019)

Little bonus while parking in Diss today. I was going to pay £4 for all day (over 4 hours) parking, but decided to use the card tap in & tap out option. Nice ride around north Suffolk/south Norfolk, quick snack and tapped out at 3hrs54 mins - a whole £1 saved!

You may now all pack away the umbrellas and break out the suncream as I'm back at work on Thursday for 9 days straight


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Little bonus while parking in Diss today. I was going to pay £4 for all day (over 4 hours) parking, but decided to use the card tap in & tap out option. Nice ride around north Suffolk/south Norfolk, quick snack and tapped out at 3hrs54 mins - a whole £1 saved!
> 
> You may now all pack away the umbrellas and break out the suncream as I'm back at work on Thursday for 9 days straight


At least you saved a £1 !!


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2019)

Bin day today here so our recycle and garden waste is out and waiting


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2019)

Ooh! Morning ! It is nice and sunny this morning. Makes a change from yesterday's wet and grey day .


----------



## postman (30 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! Morning ! It is nice and sunny this morning. Makes a change from yesterday's wet and grey day .




Oi we have the wet and grey stuff today.We don't want it,take it back.I have gardening jobs i want to do.


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2019)

I might see if I can get Charlie Dimmock to put some box hedging on bike frame later . Or should that be lining !


----------



## Lullabelle (30 May 2019)




----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


>


So thats where it's gone !  It's all gone grey here !


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2019)

Good morning. 

There is currently astonishment and disbelief in south Germany as citizens wake to find _Sunshine _on a bank holiday...


----------



## Lullabelle (30 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> So thats where it's gone !  It's all gone grey here !


----------



## Lullabelle (30 May 2019)

one of the guys here turned 71 today so we were all given 2 warm samosas and a chocolate bar each 

My diet is going well


----------



## Salty seadog (30 May 2019)

postman said:


> Oi we have the wet and grey stuff today.We don't want it,take it back.I have gardening jobs i want to do.



Yeah but one of those jobs was watering the plants, tick that one off.



Lullabelle said:


> one of the guys here turned 71 today so we were all given 2 warm samosas and a chocolate bar each
> 
> My diet is going well



Mmmm, samosas


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2019)

Well there is some sunshine here with blue skies at the moment. It is a bit blowy though. 
We have tried out the new rechargeable mower, it is a lot quicker than the electric one with miles of extension leads. Plus you don't get strangled so often either .
There is a ride planned for this evening. I plan to stay in the peloton and do a lot of slipstreaming and freewheeling with this bug still bugging me .
Just have to choose a bike now .


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2019)

I love samosas, but can't find good ones near me.
Which is odd, because I live in a city
with a large Indian expat community.


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I love samosas, but can't find good ones near me.
> Which is odd, because I live in a city
> with a large Indian expat community.



View: https://youtu.be/K09L1x11sEA


----------



## Salar (30 May 2019)

Driving this morning, looked at my speedo in a 30 zone, crikey doing 50, better slow down quick.

Started to wonder why that old lorry in front was going so fast.

Looked at my speedo again, I'm doing around 30, he's bombing along and nearly out of sight.

Checked again, doh  digital speedo was reading in Km/ hour not mph. Plonker.


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well there is some sunshine here with blue skies at the moment. It is a bit blowy though.
> We have tried out the new rechargeable mower, it is a lot quicker than the electric one with miles of extension leads. Plus you don't get strangled so often either .
> There is a ride planned for this evening. I plan to stay in the peloton and do a lot of slipstreaming and freewheeling with this bug still bugging me .
> Just have to choose a bike now .



Which rechargeable mower did you get?


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2019)

Speicher said:


> Which rechargeable mower did you get?


A Bish bosh bash one ! a Bosch Rotak 37 LI Ergoflex . It works well so far. We bought a Multimulch to go with it so that we don't have to keep emptying the grass box .


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2019)

Sort of grey and blustery here today. Warm and humid too.

Sinuses are bunged. Head feels like it's been kicked by a horse, and my tongue is doing a Jar Jar Binks impression...

I laundered a bunch of cycling kit, selected the bits of the grape vine that need to be trained along the wires and pruned the rest. I have about 20 flower clusters. Some of those will be pinched out as I'd rather have quality instead of quantity when it comes to grapes.


----------



## Jenkins (30 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


>


All right, don't rub it in. The office is like a sauna at the moment!


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2019)

Oooh, doing a bit of 'youtube surfing' I came across this,


View: https://youtu.be/WpMRV0r08CI


BTW they are an invasive species introduced from America for food.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sort of grey and blustery here today. Warm and humid too.
> 
> Sinuses are bunged. Head feels like it's been kicked by a horse, and my tongue is doing a Jar Jar Binks impression...
> 
> I laundered a bunch of cycling kit, selected the bits of the grape vine that need to be trained along the wires and pruned the rest. I have about 20 flower clusters. Some of those will be pinched out as I'd rather have quality instead of quantity when it comes to grapes.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2019)

dave r said:


>



Thanks.  The joys of being a hayfever sufferer, I'm afraid.

It's the elderflower pollen that affects me. Once they're done flowering, I'll be fine.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> All right, don't rub it in. The office is like a sauna at the moment!



We have aircon


----------



## Jenkins (30 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We have aircon


_<Looks for ignore button>_


----------



## tyred (30 May 2019)

My digestive biscuit has fallen in bits as I picked it up


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2019)

tyred said:


> My digestive biscuit has fallen in bits as I picked it up



I feel your pain xxx


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2019)

Listening to TMS


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A Bish bosh bash one ! a Bosch Rotak 37 LI Ergoflex . It works well so far. We bought a Multimulch to go with it so that we don't have to keep emptying the grass box .



And I thought suburban life was dull.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2019)

Jenkins said:


> All right, don't rub it in. The office is like a sauna at the moment!



I've got the day off...


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2019)

Still listening to TMS, but now with a  and some chocolate biskits.


----------



## mybike (30 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The bin men have been .



Green & silver tonight.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 May 2019)

Had to send a letter by special delivery to our Manchester branch, £19.00 . I will leave the room when the boss sees that receipt


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Had to send a letter by special delivery to our Manchester branch, £19.00 . I will leave the room when the boss sees that receipt



You'll probably hear the intake of breath from ten miles away...


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A Bish bosh bash one ! a Bosch Rotak 37 LI Ergoflex . It works well so far.  We bought a Multimulch to go with it so that we don't have to keep emptying the grass box .



I think it looked at that one, but decided that I would stick to lectric, and I forgot to purchase the multimulch at the same time.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> You'll probably hear the intake of breath from ten miles away...



It won't be an intake of breath, it will be a wtf????


----------



## postman (30 May 2019)

Just back from York,sadly by car.Had to take our daughter to the station,the train from Leeds was running very late,due to an incident.Had we not gone to York she would have missed her connecting train to Edinburgh.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 May 2019)

Still 21° down on the south east coast..... Just sayin'.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2019)

mybike said:


> Green & silver tonight.


That's posh, having a bin for recycling your silver. Do you have a gold bin as well?


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2019)

mybike said:


> Green & silver tonight.



Oooh, that's in Slytherin House colours...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oooh, that's in Slytherin House colours...


Once we know where he lives, we could go Pottering about in his bins.....


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sort of grey and blustery here today. Warm and humid too.
> 
> Sinuses are bunged. Head feels like it's been kicked by a horse, and my tongue is doing a Jar Jar Binks impression...
> 
> I laundered a bunch of cycling kit, selected the bits of the grape vine that need to be trained along the wires and pruned the rest. I have about 20 flower clusters. Some of those will be pinched out as I'd rather have quality instead of quantity when it comes to grapes.


I hope you feel much better soon .


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2019)

Just back from our evening ride . We stopped off at the Langley Tap on our way back for a couple of shandies. 12 miles tonight .
It was getting cold and windy as we set off for home .


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Once we know where he lives, we could go Pottering about in his bins.....



Yeah. 

You don't happen to have a niffler by any chance?


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you feel much better soon .



Thanks xxx 

The joys of being a hayfever sufferer. I'll be fine once the elderberries stop flowering.


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Thanks xxx
> 
> The joys of being a hayfever sufferer. I'll be fine once the elderberries stop flowering.


I'm feeling a lot better after this evening's ride. I sounded like Lee Marvin when I set off, but the ride seems to have blown a few cobwebs away!

The berries taste nice .


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The wine made from the berries tastes nice .




FTFY


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The berries taste nice .



Just don't eat too many of the raw berries. That can have unfortunate consequences. 

DAMHIKT


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Just don't eat too many of the raw berries. That can have unfortunate consequences.
> 
> DAMHIKT


In what way?


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> In what way?



The raw berries, in more than small quantities, can have an emetic effect.

Definitely not recommended.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2019)

As I left work, a few sprinkles and some thunder. By the time I got on the main parkway to home, a dark blue curtain was behind me, where broken sky had been. Now thundering and pouring down, with a dash of hail thrown in. All in the space of a few miles and minutes.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2019)

That's my  drunk and cake eaten.

Off up the wooden hill for me.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's my  drunk and cake eaten.
> 
> Off up the wooden hill for me.


Tha's gon early


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2019)

Yes, it's only 6:30 p.m. here, now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2019)

But I'm guessing it's about 11:30 there.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> But I'm guessing it's about 11:30 there.


Were an hour further on.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2019)

Oh yes, my bad. I sometimes feel soooo Eastern Time Zone.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2019)

Like New Jersey, or Philadelphia. Not Indiana or Ohio.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh yes, my bad. I sometimes feel soooo Eastern Time Zone.


We're on BST, just missing the summer part of it.


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2019)

Yippee it's Friday here today and that means a nice long weekend for me


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> We're on BST, just missing the summer part of it.


Another 3 weeks til it's summer.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 May 2019)

I’ve been informed that I’m taking the car to have the air con fixed. Nice to know.


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2019)

Morning . It is grey and drizzly here .

Isn't it annoying! I went to bed trying to think of 3 TT rider's names, I woke up with them in my head . Now that I have got round to writing them down they have gone ! 
Ah! Got part of one . Peter .


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ve been informed that I’m taking the car to have the air con fixed. Nice to know.




The wife said where is the air con button when i got my Fiat Doblo. 

Its on the door handle.. I replied


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 May 2019)

Cracking morning, and as mentioned It's Friday!!!!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 May 2019)

meta lon said:


> The wife said where is the air con button when i got my Fiat Doblo.
> 
> Its on the door handle.. I replied


I was very nearly physically assaulted when I pointed out that fact, and was even more emphatically informed that I _would_ be getting the air con fixed.


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2019)

meta lon said:


> The wife said where is the air con button when i got my Fiat Doblo.
> 
> Its on the door handle.. I replied


----------



## fossyant (31 May 2019)

meta lon said:


> Cracking morning, and as mentioned It's Friday!!!!



Friday, all day.

Shame it's not like last week - in work this week, not up a mountain or three like last Friday.

Off to the caravan tomorrow, assuming my son helps clean up the garden as he is having a number of friends round tonight for a 'party'.


----------



## mybike (31 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oooh, that's in Slytherin House colours...



Why did I type green, it's brown. Mind, it's full of holly branches and hawthorn clippings.


----------



## fossyant (31 May 2019)

Shock horror. Texted son to say 'don't bother with gazebo, it's likely to be warm tonight'. Checked the CCTV and he's already jet washed the patio, and set up the gazebo before 9am today - he doesn't usually know what 9am is ?


----------



## Salty seadog (31 May 2019)

Blue recycling bin today. There's not much in it.


----------



## fossyant (31 May 2019)

Son texted, party will be underway BEFORE we get home !


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning . It is grey and drizzly here .
> 
> Isn't it annoying! I went to bed trying to think of 3 TT rider's names, I woke up with them in my head . Now that I have got round to writing them down they have gone !
> Ah! Got part of one . Peter .


Paul & Mary?


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning . It is grey and drizzly here .
> 
> Isn't it annoying! I went to bed trying to think of 3 TT rider's names, I woke up with them in my head . Now that I have got round to writing them down they have gone !
> Ah! Got part of one . Peter .


Flopsy, Mopsy, Cotton-tail?


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> April Fools Day 1974, a day that will never forgotten.


Aye!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIvRkjOd1f8


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Aye!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIvRkjOd1f8



Filmed in County Wexford, Ireland.


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Filmed in County Wexford, Ireland.


No doubt some of your relatives were extras?


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tha's gon early



Yeah... Hayfever making me feel really tired.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning . It is grey and drizzly here .
> 
> Isn't it annoying! I went to bed trying to think of 3 TT rider's names, I woke up with them in my head . Now that I have got round to writing them down they have gone !
> Ah! Got part of one . Peter .



Peter Hickman


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> No doubt some of your relatives were extras?


One, but we've never seen her yet in it. In the scene before the "show of strength" to Edwards army.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2019)

Warm, blustery and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

But got Windies v Pakistan on the radio - we could almost be at Sabina Park


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

For the 30th May, yesterday.
Summary: 147 quakes M2+, 
61 quakes M3+, 
31 quakes M4+, 
4 quakes M5+, 
1 quake M6+ 
(244 total) 
Magnitude 2+: 147 earthquakes 
Magnitude 3+: 61 earthquakes
Magnitude 4+: 31 earthquakes 
Magnitude 5+: 4 earthquakes Magnitude 6+: 1 earthquake 
Magnitude 7+: none 
Magnitude 8+: none 
Magnitude 9+: none

Total seismic energy estimate:
5.9*10^14 J (164 GWh / 1.4*10^5 tons of TNT/8.8 atomic bombs equivalent)

And they're slowing the earths rotation.


----------



## mybike (31 May 2019)

Silver bin emptied and back in its place.


----------



## postman (31 May 2019)

Cleaning neighbours block driveway of weeds.One full wheel barrow so far.Two thirds done,despite wearing gloves i have got blisters.Now having a rest finish it off tomorrow.


----------



## alicat (31 May 2019)

Sticker for garden bin arrived. Will be able to start clearing the jungle.


----------



## alicat (31 May 2019)

Fourth wireless doorbell in 15 years. It had better work. I paid good money for it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 May 2019)

I took the car to the garage to have the air con re-gassed. They did so, but it doesn't work. Apparently, the air con pump has gone. They didn't charge me. Now it may be my imagination, but I am sure the air was a little cooler on the way home in the car.... I'll leave the air con switched on in case there's a miracle and the pump decides to start working.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2019)

Struggling to stay awake...


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Struggling to stay awake...


Sleeep, Sleeeep, Sleeeepp


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Peter Hickman


Yes ! That was one of them. I did manage to get all 3 but have now forgotten them again . My brain isn't working today .


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes ! That was one of them. I did manage to get all 3 but have now forgotten them again . My brain isn't working today .


Pen and paper to hand?


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes ! That was one of them. I did manage to get all 3 but have now forgotten them again . My brain isn't working today .



James Hillier?


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> James Hillier?


No ! But his name does start with a H. Ian Hutchinson and Dean Harrison .


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> No ! But his name does start with a H. Ian Hutchinson and Dean Harrison .



Ah, all the Haitches


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2019)

Am pretzeling a poem.

A couple of decent lines sort of jumped into my head the other night while having a bath, and I'm now trying to turn them into something that a) makes sense and b) works...


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

Illaveago said:


> No ! But his name does start with a H. Ian Hutchinson and Dean Harrison .


Neither Ian or Dean start with a "H". Rules them two out.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Neither Ian or Dean start with a "H". Rules them two out.



Hickman, Hutchinson, Harrison and Hillier...


----------



## fossyant (31 May 2019)

Son's party going well - started around 5pm. About 12 18-20 year olds - not too noisy, but I think we have our first visitor to the big white telephone - been chucking up in our downstairs loo for a while. One other lad is rather drunk and has been bouncing on the trampoline, but we've had the netball/basketball post folded over it - so I went out and advised that bouncing over a large pole might end in early castration, and not recommended at his age...


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2019)

That's a "like" for the cackle of amusement the last sentence got from me @fossyant


----------



## fossyant (31 May 2019)

The hot tub is getting hammered - they are all in/out in shifts.

Our poor downstairs loo has never been used so much. Mr trampoline man has a weak bladder, very..... he's been in and out loads..


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2019)

My state just legalized cannibis .


----------



## fossyant (31 May 2019)

PS, they are great young adults, all polite... we have about 7 crashing on the lounge floor. My wife has taken the 3 young cats to Wales - I follow tomorrow with the older cat and the family once I get rid of hungover teens.

Been out and told them to re-cycle the cans/glass before they all fall over it in the garden...


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Son's party going well - started around 5pm. About 12 18-20 year olds - not too noisy, but I think we have our first visitor to the big white telephone - been chucking up in our downstairs loo for a while. One other lad is rather drunk and has been bouncing on the trampoline, but we've had the netball/basketball post folded over it - so I went out and advised that bouncing over a large pole might end in early castration, and not recommended at his age...


Be rubbing it in if they'd to replace it after that happening to them.


----------



## fossyant (31 May 2019)

A quick rain shower saves the day - it's literally got them all clearing the garden up - the rain has now eased - got all the glass and cans off the floor - more worried about cuts etc. (parent mode)...... as all have no shoes on...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2019)

alicat said:


> Fourth wireless doorbell in 15 years. It had better work. I paid good money for it.


Nowt wronger than too much ding-dong wonga.


----------



## fossyant (31 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's a "like" for the cackle of amusement the last sentence got from me @fossyant



I'm laughing actually... they are all great, but after a few too many beers, forget about basic safety (they can get rat ar$ed) but I'd rather they not get cut on glass/cans. I have had visions of a few falling over the decking at the back of our garage - it's only 3 ft wide, but there is an 8 ft drop into brambles on the field behind....


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> I'm laughing actually... they are all great, but after a few too many beers, forget about basic safety (they can get rat ar$ed) but I'd rather they not get cut on glass/cans. I have had visions of a few falling over the decking at the back of our garage - it's only 3 ft wide, but there is an 8 ft drop into brambles on the field behind....



Mmmmm yeah, plenty of Darwin-type possibilities...


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2019)

Lovely home cooked chinese tonight...

Spicy sweet & sour chicken shreds, steamed rice and stir fried veg. Made the sauce from scratch using fresh pineapple and ginger.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> Lovely home cooked chinese tonight...
> 
> Spicy sweet & sour chicken shreds, steamed rice and stir fried veg. Made the sauce from scratch using fresh pineapple and ginger.


Just a quick snack then?


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just a quick snack then?



What, you mean you were expecting a 12 course chinese banquet?


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

Reynard said:


> What, you mean you were expecting a 12 course chinese banquet?


You missed the cuppa.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> I'm laughing actually... they are all great, but after a few too many beers, forget about basic safety (they can get rat ar$ed) but I'd rather they not get cut on glass/cans. I have had visions of a few falling over the decking at the back of our garage - it's only 3 ft wide, but there is an 8 ft drop into brambles on the field behind....


Ah, brings back memories.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Jun 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> The end is in sight!


Walls & ceiling & woodowrk done, shelves up, carpet fitted.... but since it took me a week to move all my sh!t out of the lounge... it's going to take a good few days to move everything back in... and that crazy copper curtain pole is still on the floor. Heaven knows if it it'll actually work or not!


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You missed the cuppa.



Always afterwards, not during. Need to have summat to go with the slice of cake


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> since it took me a week to move all my sh!t out of the lounge... it's going to take a good few days to move everything back in... and that crazy copper curtain pole is still on the floor. *Heaven knows of it it'll actually work or not!*


It will work.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2019)

Anyways, I'm going to call it quits for tonight. Hot bath awaits.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I'm going to call it quits for tonight. Hot bath awaits.


Some warm water in it will be better.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jun 2019)

Just given my palm tree family (5 now) 7.5 litres of slightly warm water with 40 mls of Palm Focus added.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

Live in Germany, near a military training area?

There's a 67% chance you have at least one wolf nearby.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2019)

Time to get clipped in and get some miles done


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Live in Germany, near a military training area?
> 
> There's a 67% chance you have at least one wolf nearby.



More likely in the north and east than here: Wolves are slowly making their way from France but they keep getting hammered on the Autobahn running along the border. 

Wolves coming from Poland or the Czech Republic have been about for some time though.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2019)

Morning. It is nice and sunny here with some high cloud about .
I had better get moving .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is nice and sunny here with some high cloud about .
> I had better get moving .



Some of us have just finished a 50 mile ride


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Shock horror. Texted son to say 'don't bother with gazebo, it's likely to be warm tonight'. Checked the CCTV and he's already jet washed the patio, and set up the gazebo before 9am today - he doesn't usually know what 9am is ?


On a 'Promise'


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Peter Hickman


Peter Williams on the Norton.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> My state just legalized cannibis .


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Jun 2019)

The 11.25 train from Penrith to Euston via Birmingham is 19 minutes late .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> The 11.25 train from Penrith to Euston via Birmingham is 19 minutes late .


Time for another coffee?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> My state just legalized cannibis .



Good luck.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jun 2019)

Our teapot takes just about 600ml of water.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2019)

I have finally managed to get my hayfever symptoms under control.

Usually I can cope without much in the way of meds during the elderflower season, but not this time.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our teapot takes just about 600ml of water.



Much too small.  

That's only two cups of tea. 

My teapot takes four times that.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Jun 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> The 11.25 train from Penrith to Euston via Birmingham is 19 minutes late .



Not again...!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Much too small.
> 
> That's only two cups of tea.
> 
> My teapot takes four times that.



Aha, yes, but here's the cunning part: when I use British teabags I can pour a mug and then _refill the teapot_.

It only works with British teabags though, German "tea" is too weak.

Besides, there's a limit to how much tea a chap can drink in a day and still travel on public transport without immediate access to a bog.

[Edited: quoted the wrong post...]


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jun 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> The 11.25 train from Penrith to Euston via Birmingham is 19 minutes late .



If I was travelling from Penrith to Euston via Birmingham I'd be putting it off as long as possible too.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> The 11.25 train from Penrith to Euston via Birmingham is 19 minutes late .


Did it turn up, eventually?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Aha, yes, but here's the cunning part: when I use British teabags I can pour a mug and then _refill the teapot_.
> 
> It only works with British teabags though, German "tea" is too weak.
> *
> Besides, there's a limit to how much tea a chap can drink in a day and still travel on public transport without immediate access to a bog.*


Around the two gallon mark.


----------



## mybike (1 Jun 2019)

alicat said:


> Fourth wireless doorbell in 15 years. It had better work. I paid good money for it.



We have a, rather old but operative, wired one. Only problem was it couldn't be heard in parts of the house. I discovered you could get a device that would ring wireless bells. Problem solved.


----------



## mybike (1 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> More likely in the north and east than here: Wolves are slowly making their way from France but they keep getting hammered on the Autobahn running along the border.
> 
> Wolves coming from Poland or the Czech Republic have been about for some time though.



I've always thought that about the French too.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2019)

A nice  accompanied by a portuguese custard tart and listening to Afghanistan v Australia

Madam Lexi is looking rather hopefully at my custard tart.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2019)

Madam Lexi is sharing my custard tart.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Aha, yes, but here's the cunning part: when I use British teabags I can pour a mug and then _refill the teapot_.
> 
> It only works with British teabags though, German "tea" is too weak.
> 
> Besides, there's a limit to how much tea a chap can drink in a day and still travel on public transport without immediate access to a bog.



Yebbut you have to get up to do that. When I've got a full pot, I can stay put and sup tea to my heart's content.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yebbut you have to get up to do that. When I've got a full pot, I can stay put and sup tea to my heart's content.



You underestimate my level of cunning: I pour the water into the pot, stir it a bit and leave it while I get my mug*. Then I pour the tea into the mug, refill the pot and take this and my mug to the dining room where I now have three (3) cups of tea ready to drink.

Seriously, If I was organised I'd be _dangerous..._

*_Despite all attempts to make my brain organised, it still hasn't yielded, thus my mug is usually wherever I was drinking tea last night. By the time I find it, the tea is ready to pour._


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You underestimate my level of cunning: I pour the water into the pot, stir it a bit and leave it while I get my mug*. Then I pour the tea into the mug, refill the pot and take this and my mug to the dining room where I now have three (3) cups of tea ready to drink.
> 
> Seriously, If I was organised I'd be _dangerous..._
> 
> *_Despite all attempts to make my brain organised, it still hasn't yielded, thus my mug is usually wherever I was drinking tea last night. By the time I find it, the tea is ready to pour._



There is a solution to this.

A cupboard full of mugs. 

DAMHIKT...


----------



## Katherine (1 Jun 2019)

Been catching up with you all..... 

@LeetleGreyCells hope your daughter is feeling better.

I've had a very busy half term. 
Starting with going with Miss K to see the awesome Hugh Jackman in concert, what a great show.
Next, it was 3 days visiting my brother and family in Ireland, lots of walking and a brief dip in the sea. Wonderful to catch up with them. 
Then down to sunny Suffolk, staying with friends, more walking, getting sunburnt, oops, and swimming. 
Home tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

Katherine said:


> Been catching up with you all.....
> 
> @LeetleGreyCells hope your daughter is feeling better.
> 
> ...


The Midlands?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yebbut you have to get up to do that. When I've got a full pot, I can stay put and sup tea to my heart's content.


Until the last drop has dripped from the pot.


----------



## postman (1 Jun 2019)

Ok i have finished not only the brick driveway but also my neighbours parking area next ours.Now all in all about six hours worth of weeding using a trowel on the pea gravel and a blade between the block paving.N ow this has come at a price,my arm hurts like hell.The forearm is slightly swollen and picking up the kettle for a brew is nearly a no no.Some form of repetitive strain injury.silly old fool.Mind you the driveway looks fab not a weed in sight.But today the last bit oh my what roots,it was harder,and the arm did not help.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

postman said:


> Ok i have finished not only the brick driveway but also my neighbours parking area next ours.Now all in all about six hours worth of weeding using a trowel on the pea gravel and a blade between the block paving.N ow this has come at a price,my arm hurts like hell.The forearm is slightly swollen and picking up the kettle for a brew is nearly a no no.Some form of repetitive strain injury.silly old fool.Mind you the driveway looks fab not a weed in sight.But today the last bit oh my what roots,it was harder,and the arm did not help.


What'd tha use if the arm was no help?

Whose arm by the way.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good luck.


Doesn't really affect me. I quit all smoking a long time ago, with the drinking as well. But I think the taxes could be helpful, and if people around here get more mellow, it can only be an improvement. Landlords can prohibit it, as can employers on their property. And commercial drivers like myself can't smoke it at all. But I don't want some kid getting busted just because some prosecutor wants to be the next Anslinger ( Guy who started the hysteria in the first place, in the 30's and 40's).


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> I've always thought that about the French too.


They are hammered on the Autobahnen?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jun 2019)

Katherine said:


> Been catching up with you all.....
> 
> @LeetleGreyCells hope your daughter is feeling better.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Katherine 
She's feeling a lot better and the skin seems to be knitting together nicely accompanied by technicolour bruising. Hopefully, she'll be back on the bike by the end of next week - she's certainly complaining enough that she wants to ride but can't!

Glad you had a wonderful time on your travels.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> There is a solution to this.
> 
> A cupboard full of mugs.
> 
> DAMHIKT...



But what would I then do while waiting for the tea to stew?


----------



## Speicher (1 Jun 2019)

@Reynard - Don't forget your rendezvous in Sicily.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> It will work.


I'll let you know in twenty minutes when the sun goes down.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2019)

We have been to the Wotscold Water Park for most of today. It was hot and sunny and busy. There were what looked like millions of light blue Damsel flies being busy with one another. The grand kids had fun playing on the beach and in the water, some of which seemed to annoy their parents .
Off to do a Cherrished Car Day tomorrow. I will need a holiday after all this .


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> But what would I then do while waiting for the tea to stew?



Empty your bladder to make room for more.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - Don't forget your rendezvous in Sicily.



I've not forgotten  

Am going watch it on the i-player later as I'm listening to the CL final.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Jun 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> I'll let you know in twenty minutes when the sun goes down.


OK... I've had curtains that roll better, but it'll do... it's not the normal run of the mill humdrum curtain pole, after all.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> But what would I then do while waiting for the tea to stew?


Decide which to use.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> I'll let you know in twenty minutes when the sun goes down.


No, work it will. Nothing else allowed.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2019)

Right, time to make me a  and then I'm going to spend the rest of the evening in the company of Salvo Montalbano.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to make me a  and then I'm going to spend the rest of the evening in the company of Salvo Montalbano.


I think I've missed the whole series. Box set viewing, for me, I suspect.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jun 2019)

I'm thinking about re-joining my old Wednesday ride out group. I haven't been out on my bike since...i hate to say this, October last year!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking about re-joining my Wednesday ride out group. I haven't been out on my bike since...i hate to say this but October last year!


You have lights, go for a night ride.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I've missed the whole series. Box set viewing, for me, I suspect.



It's in Italian with subtitles.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You have lights, go for a night ride.


I used to remember the pot holes,but without being out for so long new ones will have appeared. It's too dangerous to ride after sunset for me now.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

Oh man, the gag with the cat and Catarella was just pure class... 

Vissikassi...

Oh my sainted aunt!!!


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> It's in Italian with subtitles.



Not a bad way to learn a few phrases of Italian though, is it?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

Right, off up the wooden hill for me.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, off up the wooden hill for me.


13 Steps!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> It's in Italian with subtitles.


In Italian ?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2019)

Morning. I bit my thongue yethterday and now it thurts!


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jun 2019)

Eldest Son agreed to come on a ride to Tübingen with me today. Now I'm trying to get him out of bed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Decide which to use.



Ooooohhhh...


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jun 2019)

Not a bad morning. 
We had a super day yesterday, bike rides few beers in the very nice sunshine, Chinese and footy.. 

We have the big Peterborough cycling event this weekend. 

11000+ riders doing the Grand Fondo today, roads closed all over the south of Peterborough.
2500 international riders, this event had 5000 riders when it first started about 3-4 yrs ago.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Eldest Son agreed to come on a ride to Tübingen with me today. Now I'm trying to get him out of bed.



Still trying...


----------



## mybike (2 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> There is a solution to this.
> 
> A cupboard full of mugs.
> 
> DAMHIKT...



His method does have the advantage of an increasingly thick coating of tea on the inside of the mug.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> It's in Italian with subtitles.


I've watched an earlier series. But I'm still getting through a Belgian police series that's on channel4's on demand site.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Not a bad way to learn a few phrases of Italian though, is it?


I manage to understand bits of Italian from its closeness to French. It's a very bouncy French, though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I manage to understand bits of Italian from its closeness to French. It's a very bouncy French, though.



A friend of ours is Rumanian, which fascinates me as a language: he says it is closer to Italian than French or Spanish are. 

I can happily listen to him talking with his family for hours without understanding a word.

Elder Son now vertical.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> His method does have the advantage of an increasingly thick coating of tea on the inside of the mug.



This is my plan preparing for English tea shortages post Brexit: if I keep on like this I won't need tea bags.

Of course the teapot will also be effectively smaller, but you can't have everything...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jun 2019)

And we're off. Maybe not to Tübingen though. Will report on return...


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2019)

Morning all please keep the roads clear going north bound today passport ready


----------



## mybike (2 Jun 2019)

It's raining & I can't see Godrevy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> It's raining & I can't see Godrevy.


It's dry here but I can't see it either.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's dry here but I can't see it either.



Nor me


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Nor me


Where on earth could it have got to?


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've watched an earlier series. But I'm still getting through a Belgian police series that's on channel4's on demand site.


What's that called? I like these foreign detective series. "The Brokenwood Mysteries", set in New Zealand is a good one. The Scandinavian ones can be rather dark and political, which I am not so keen on.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2019)

Stop Raining!!!!!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> What's that called? I like these foreign detective series. "The Brokenwood Mysteries", set in New Zealand is a good one. The Scandinavian ones can be rather dark and political, which I am not so keen on.


It's called Code 37:Sex Crimes. A strange combination of Belgian humour and black realism. Not for everyone.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's called Code 37:Sex Crimes. A strange combination of Belgian humour and black realism. Not for everyone.



Does not sound like my


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Does not sound like my


This is a good one (in Flemish): https://www.channel4.com/programmes/professor-t


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This is a good one (in Flemish): https://www.channel4.com/programmes/professor-t



Yes, that looks betterer. Will try to remember that and watch it on my tellytwison.
You need a crime to investigate but not too many all at once.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> It's raining & I can't see Godrevy.


Nor I.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2019)

Oh for FFS, just go out on the bike, you're waterproof, it's not like you have a carbon bike.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

It's dull and grey here, but rather warm.

I can't see Godrevy either.

But they have opened a new Go Outdoors in Cambridge.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Oh for FFS, just go out on the bike, you're waterproof, it's not like you have a carbon bike.


If you listened to yourself, you wouldn't be here.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> 13 Steps!



It's 12 actually... I can count, you know.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> His method does have the advantage of an increasingly thick coating of tea on the inside of the mug.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's 12 actually... I can count, you know.


Normally 13, if not 13 an odd number at least.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Normally 13, if not 13 an odd number at least.



Nope, my wooden hill is 12 steps.

Up two. 90 degree left turn. Up 10.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nope, my wooden hill is 12 steps.
> 
> Up two. 90 degree left turn. Up 10.


Odd stairs, even though they're even.

Wonder how many will count the number of stairs now.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Odd stairs, even though they're even.
> 
> Wonder how many will count the number of stairs now.





They were custom made to fit a tight space without being too steep. One of the quirks of living in a teeny tiny little cottage.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nope, my wooden hill is 12 steps.
> 
> Up two. 90 degree left turn. Up 10.


Whatever happened to the other 27 steps ?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2019)

Well we have been and done the Cherrished Car event and we are now tired and wet. We all had to pack up early as the rain set in and the cars started to leave .


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Whatever happened to the other 27 steps ?



Sadly I'm not terribly proficient in the gentle art of staircase origami...


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

I'm sat here watching Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Stop Raining!!!!!!!



Is not, it's 26° and a bit breezy that's all....


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

It's trying to rain here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Whatever happened to the other 27 steps ?


Mr. Memory has those.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's trying to rain here.


Sun's out here.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm sat here watching Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets.



So am I. 

However they are pushing the boundaries of reality. A Ford Anglia going off-road, what ever next?


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2019)

Ooooohhhhh Kenneth Branagh!


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> So am I.
> 
> However they are pushing the boundaries of reality. A Ford Anglia going off-road, what ever next?



They'd have done better with a 2CV


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> They'd have done better with a 2CV


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> What's that called? I like these foreign detective series. "The Brokenwood Mysteries", set in New Zealand is a good one. The Scandinavian ones can be rather dark and political, which I am not so keen on.



Brokenwood is on tonight 8pm on Drama Channel. Sicily last night, New Zealand this evening.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> And we're off. Maybe not to Tübingen though. Will report on return...



Made it.

Elder Son = awesome. 

Details follow. Eventually.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> It's raining & I can't see Godrevy.



Just checked, and discovered I am also unable to see Godrevy.

I can see two castles and the Rhine/Danube watershed though. Does that count?


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2019)

I may be in a very reflective mood tomorrow. 

My Mother's home (house) is now on the market. Tomorrow is the first viewing by a potential buyer. My brother, or my niece, or the estate agent, (or all three) have put a lot of effort into "staging" or preparing the property and it does look fairly good. 

We moved there as a family in 1967, but my father worked abroad until about 1974. I left home in 1984. It is the family home. Times change. One of my nieces would like the remaining furniture. I am sure other people have been through this scenario.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

@Speicher


----------



## fossyant (2 Jun 2019)

Watching Captain Marvel, and 'Goose' is the spit of my Leo (except slightly longer fur) !!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> I may be in a very reflective mood tomorrow.
> 
> My Mother's home (house) is now on the market. Tomorrow is the first viewing by a potential buyer. My brother, or my niece, or the estate agent, (or all three) have put a lot of effort into "staging" or preparing the property and it does look fairly good.
> 
> We moved there as a family in 1967, but my father worked abroad until about 1974. I left home in 1984. It is the family home. Times change. One of my nieces would like the remaining furniture. I am sure other people have been through this scenario.


The house that my family has been in since the earlier 60's was recently sold by my mother. But she went into hospital at the exact time that things needed sorting out and left me to sort things out. I got so much stress that I've really, really not felt any sense of losing a home. You do have to watch out for family on the make, though. That but can be depressing.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2019)

Fortunately my Brother is Executor of my Mother's will. He has done all the paperwork.

I am not sure what I feel at present. It was where I lived for seventeen years, but because my Father was abroad so often and so long, it was not really a Family home.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Fortunately my Brother is Executor of my Mother's will. He has done all the paperwork.
> 
> I am not sure what I feel at present. It was where I lived for seventeen years, but because my Father was abroad so often and so long, it was not really a Family home.


Far better than having to do it on your own. I hope it goes well for you and the rest of your family.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2019)

Thank you. My eldest brother is not speaking to me for some reason, though I do not know why.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

I've watched the Guy Martin thing, been pretzelling a poem and now it's time for a nice 

The choice of seven syllables per line really concentrates one's mind - no space for any wasted words. But now my brain has cried enough for the night.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've watched the Guy Martin thing, been pretzelling a poem and now it's time for a nice
> 
> The choice of seven syllables per line really concentrates one's mind - no space for any wasted words. But now my brain has cried enough for the night.


Dakota or Spitfire?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dakota or Spitfire?



Dakota


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Dakota


Not watching the Spitfire rebuild?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not watching the Spitfire rebuild?



Seen that one before.

To be fair, I prefer his car / bike stuff. The transit van Nurburgring lap record one was just bonkers.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Seen that one before.
> 
> To be fair, I prefer his car / bike stuff. The transit van Nurburgring lap record one was just bonkers.


Slightly.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2019)

It's windy in Blackpool


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's windy in Blackpool


Kites ?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Kites ?



It's windier than that still 

But a glorious sunny day


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've watched the Guy Martin thing, been pretzelling a poem and now it's time for a nice
> 
> The choice of seven syllables per line really concentrates one's mind - no space for any wasted words. But now my brain has cried enough for the night.


I watched that programme last night . I thought it was really good . He does put himself through a lot doing these programmes . I wouldn't have gone anywhere near the scaffolding and I definitely would not leave a perfectly good aeroplane .
The piece where they showed a grounded glider being picked up by a Dakota was interesting .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's windier than that still
> 
> But a glorious sunny day


Have a good time .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2019)

It was sunny here but it has now clouded over and turned grey.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2019)

A fleet of 7 helicopters of the military kind just flew overhead flying in the direction of Westminster. It's not their usual flight path. Normally they follow the Thames from Greenwich to avoid overflying densely populated areas. This apparently is not a concern when big noises arrive from over the Atlantic.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2019)

I'm in t-shirt and shorts as i always am tbis time of yr... Its a bit brisk today.
In fact its decidedly chilly after the weekend..


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A fleet of 7 helicopters of the military kind just flew overhead flying in the direction of Westminster. It's not their usual flight path. Normally they follow the Thames from Greenwich to avoid overflying densely populated areas. This apparently is not a concern when big noises arrive from over the Atlantic.




Air Force One about to land


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2019)

meta lon said:


> Air Force One about to land



Hasn't the UK suffered enough?


----------



## Katherine (3 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Thank you. My eldest brother is not speaking to me for some reason, though I do not know why.



Hopefully, he'll realise that he's being hurtful in time. Everyone processes their grief differently. 
Mr K's sister has stopped communicating with us since their mother died. It's hard. We suspect self pity and guilt.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's windy in Blackpool


That's normal, nowt to write home about.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8KQ6Wmbi5ig


----------



## mybike (3 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is my plan preparing for English tea shortages post Brexit: if I keep on like this I won't need tea bags.
> 
> Of course the teapot will also be effectively smaller, but you can't have everything...



I believe it was for the same reason used by my ex army colleagues in the workshop.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> I may be in a very reflective mood tomorrow.
> 
> My Mother's home (house) is now on the market. Tomorrow is the first viewing by a potential buyer. My brother, or my niece, or the estate agent, (or all three) have put a lot of effort into "staging" or preparing the property and it does look fairly good.
> 
> We moved there as a family in 1967, but my father worked abroad until about 1974. I left home in 1984. It is the family home. Times change. One of my nieces would like the remaining furniture. I am sure other people have been through this scenario.


Yes, and the next door neighbor's brother looked at the house, and bought it, as is, before we could list it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Thank you. My eldest brother is not speaking to me for some reason, though I do not know why.


Been there, for the last 22 years. Only eldest sister. Calls me if there is a crisis in her life, maybe, but otherwise little/no contact.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I watched that programme last night . I thought it was really good . He does put himself through a lot doing these programmes . I wouldn't have gone anywhere near the scaffolding and I definitely would not leave a perfectly good aeroplane .
> The piece where they showed a grounded glider being picked up by a Dakota was interesting .



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRRIiuLdWkE


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> So am I.
> 
> However they are pushing the boundaries of reality. A Ford Anglia going off-road, what ever next?


Or, at least, believability


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2019)

At Cortina d' Ampezzo, several Ford Cortinas were driven down the bobsled run, 1956 Winter Olympics. I learned to drive on the Falcon, American variant.
Not on a bobsled run. Unless you count Peoria, Illinois.
Which can be like a bobsled run.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...CEAB1AB6CFA469BF6593CEAB1AB6CFA4&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2019)

I tried using an energy drink to give me a boost today and my goodness I wish I hadn't.

How can something taste so sickly and bitter at the same time?


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2019)

I have a thumping headache


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have a thumping headache



You have my sympathy, not that it'll help much.

I had one yesterday, which seemed rather unfair as I was outside all day.

I found dunking my head in a fountain helpful.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You have my sympathy, not that it'll help much.
> 
> I had one yesterday, which seemed rather unfair as I was outside all day.
> 
> I found dunking my head in a fountain helpful.



Thanks 

It's just that the lingering effects of sinusitis don't combine terribly well with hayfever. Ho hum.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2019)

Will now attempt to leave work and complete the commute before the rain, hail and four horsemen of the apocalypse turn up as predicted.


----------



## Threevok (3 Jun 2019)

I have started buying cotton buds again, thanks to Johnson & Johnson ditching the plastic for 100% recyclable cardboard


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2019)

Threevok said:


> I have started buying cotton buds again, thanks to Johnson & Johnson ditching the plastic for 100% recyclable cardboard



I only use them for lifting out paint when working with watercolours so don't buy them that often. But I am running low, and will look out for those.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You have my sympathy, not that it'll help much.
> 
> I had one yesterday, which seemed rather unfair as I was outside all day.
> *
> I found dunking my head in a fountain helpful.*


Still attached to you at the time, I'm assuming?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Still attached to you at the time, I'm assuming?



No, the fountains around here are firmly fixed to the ground.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Will now attempt to leave work and complete the commute before the rain, hail and four horsemen of the apocalypse turn up as predicted.



Arrived. Apocalypse delayed.

Working on pics of the Tübingen ride.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've watched the Guy Martin thing, been pretzelling a poem and now it's time for a nice
> 
> The choice of seven syllables per line really concentrates one's mind - no space for any wasted words. But now my brain has cried enough for the night.


Guy Martin's been on T.V.
And I need a cup of tea
I'm tired & should go to bed
But a rhyme's stuck in my head


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Guy Martin's been on T.V.
> And I need a cup of tea
> I'm tired & should go to bed
> But a rhyme's stuck in my head



Maybe it would scan better like this:

Guy Martin's been on the tee vee
And I really need some rosy lee
I'm tired and ought to go to bed
But this bloody rhyme's stuck in my head


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Maybe it would scan better like this:
> 
> Guy Martin's been on the tee vee
> And I really need some rosy lee
> ...


But not seven syllables per line (you don't half make things difficult)!


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2019)

I'm watching the TT highlights.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> But not seven syllables per line (you don't half make things difficult)!



Sometimes it's good to challenge one's self.  Here's a few lines...

_Unnoticed and unheeded
Darkness gathered quietly
Bitter brooding malice veiled
In the jewel-bright summer sun_


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Guy Martin's been on T.V.
> And I need a cup of tea
> I'm tired & should go to bed
> But a rhyme's stuck in my head


You as well!


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You as well!



It's catching...


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You as well!


Oh no, 

I put myself in the mind
Of @Reynard trying to find
A seven syllable way
Of finishing off the day

(I think the Poet Laureate's job is safe )


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Oh no,
> 
> I put myself in the mind
> Of @Reynard trying to find
> ...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2019)

I am baking a chicken pot-pie.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

And I'm off up my oddball wooden hill.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> And I'm off up my oddball wooden hill.


The one with one missing you mean?


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jun 2019)

Drove the car to the park & ride, rode down the canal into work, don't remember locking the car, only thing inside worth stealing is the dashcam, the irony!


----------



## postman (4 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Drove the car to the park & ride, rode down the canal into work, don't remember locking the car, only thing inside worth stealing is the dashcam, the irony!




i find it better to ride on the tow path,my saddlebag does not hold water then.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2019)

Getting advertisements for this, now. Takes the pictures a while to load. I went to Uni in this area, it could be a distraction.

https://www.enjoyillinois.com/trave...ium=display&utm_content=Display-Boomer-Nature


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

It's  here today.

Lexi threw up her breakfast. I threw up in sympathy.  I am not feeling terribly chipper.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2019)

I may have some surprising and good news on the property front.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's  here today.
> 
> Lexi threw up her breakfast. I threw up in sympathy.  I am not feeling terribly chipper.




Bob and Kizzy are both rather discombobulated today. There are builders next door, digging up the floor of the garage to make it into a bedroom with en suite bathroom.. Cue lots of noise from drills, and cement mixers.

The work will be going on for many weeks, but I think this is the noisy stage.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's  here today.
> 
> Lexi threw up her breakfast. I threw up in sympathy.  I am not feeling terribly chipper.




Raining here now too 



Speicher said:


> Bob and Kizzy are both rather discombobulated today. There are builders next door, digging up the floor of the garage to make it into a bedroom with en suite bathroom.. Cue lots of noise from drills, and cement mixers.
> 
> The work will be going on for many weeks, but I think this is the noisy stage.



Lord Fluffington has been very quiet and 'kippy' for a couple of days, mind you we've hardly seen him for a week so no doubt he's been out 'Tomcattin'.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Drove the car to the park & ride, rode down the canal into work, don't remember locking the car, only thing inside worth stealing is the dashcam, the irony!


Got back 5 hours later to find it still there, unlocked but everything present & accounted for.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Bob and Kizzy are both rather discombobulated today. There are builders next door, digging up the floor of the garage to make it into a bedroom with en suite bathroom.. Cue lots of noise from drills, and cement mixers.
> 
> The work will be going on for many weeks, but I think this is the noisy stage.



Sending gentle headrubs to Bob and Kizzy xxx


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Raining here now too
> 
> Lord Fluffington has been very quiet and 'kippy' for a couple of days, mind you we've hardly seen him for a week so no doubt he's been out 'Tomcattin'.



Still  here.

Lexi has insisted on going out, and is now sat underneath the car not wanting to come in.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

I feel better after having managed a spot of lunch.

Now curled up with a hot water bottle. Communists and all that...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2019)

Still at work. 

Just sanded down the top surface of the Xtracycle's Spraydeck. That's the wooden bit nearest the camera in this pic:







I have a horrible feeling I'll need to do the sides as well, as the 'lighter' wood seems to have faded dark.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

It's still  here. But it's not in Cardiff, and I'm listening to Afghanistan v Sri Lanka on TMS

And I have a


----------



## postman (4 Jun 2019)

Getting along famously with my new mobile phone.Not such a numpty after all.All i need to do is work out how to put The Beatles Long and winding road as my ringtone,going to wait till daughter comes home from Uni.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm listening to Afghanistan v Sri Lanka on TMS


I'm sorry I know we are all different which is good, but the only thing I can think of worse than watching cricket is just listening to it on the radio. ***shudder***


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I'm sorry I know we are all different which is good, but the only thing I can think of worse than watching cricket is just listening to it on the radio. ***shudder***



Hah! When it comes to golf, I'd rather stick needles in my eyes...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2019)

Finished sanding.

I did cave in and do the edges as well...


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finished sanding.
> 
> I did cave in and do the edges as well...
> 
> View attachment 469366



First aid kit? Mind your fingers...


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> *Still at work.
> 
> Just sanded down the top surface of the Xtracycle's Spraydeck. That's the wooden bit nearest the camera in this pic:
> *
> ...


What was it you do again, workwise. Other than working on _your_ bike?


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hah! When it comes to golf, I'd rather stick needles in my eyes...


See we agree there, golf is worse than cricket, but both better than football & none of them are a patch on rugby


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> First aid kit? Mind your fingers...



It's the box for the sander...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> What was it you do again, workwise. Other than working on _your_ bike?



I'm sorry, I don't understand the question...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> See we agree there, golf is worse than cricket, but both better than football & none of them are a patch on rugby



If you mean "Football and rugby are even worse", then I'm right with you.

If you are looking for someone to blame for this, look no further than my games teachers...


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's the box for the sander...



Ah. It's been camouflaged. Just in case someone sands off their fingers...


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you mean "Football and rugby are even worse", than I'm right with you.
> 
> If you are looking for someone to blame for this, look no further than my games teachers...


I preferred the shot putt and javelin. They even let us try the hammer once.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jun 2019)

@Jenkins @Reynard do you remember this chap..
..https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/news-current-affairs-delivered-on-a-poetry-track.232702/


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah. It's been camouflaged. Just in case someone sands off their fingers...


Plasters hold the sandpaper in place.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you mean "Football and rugby are even worse", than I'm right with you.


Half right Football should just be banned, Rugby is the game of the gods


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> See we agree there, golf is worse than cricket, but both better than football & none of them are a patch on rugby



I am rather fond of watching men playing with round balls, thank you very much. Am somewhat so-so on men playing with funny-shaped balls, although the redeeming factor is that their shorts are tighter... 

On the other hand, give me something to watch with wheels and an engine - preferably four, but two or three are eminently acceptable - and I'm in seventh heaven. Note, for "engine" also read "battery"


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah. It's been camouflaged. Just in case someone sands off their fingers...



No, it's been _emptied_, which tells you a lot about our workshop...


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I am rather fond of watching men playing with round balls, thank you very much. Am somewhat so-so on men playing with funny-shaped balls, although the redeeming factor is that their shorts are tighter...
> 
> *]On the other hand, give me something to watch with wheels and an engine - preferably four,* but two or three are eminently acceptable - and I'm in seventh heaven. Note, for "engine" also read "battery"


What about Seven?


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> @Jenkins @Reynard do you remember this chap..
> ..https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/news-current-affairs-delivered-on-a-poetry-track.232702/



No, I don't... Think it was probably one of those threads that I just didn't dip in to...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2019)

In half an hour I go down to the theatre to be a reassuring presence for our client while he starts a video, then I can leave.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, it's been _emptied_, which tells you a lot about our workshop...


It'd fail any risk assesment!


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2019)

Mrs F's birthday tomorrow. Bought her a replacement Smartwatch after her old one kaputted. Taking her to 20 Stories (Manchester) for tea. Followed by a comedy night at a local bar, then staying over in a little boutique hotel in Northern Quarter.

Got a cracking rate on the hotel being mid week and only booked it on a whim.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> No, I don't... Think it was probably one of those threads that I just didn't dip in to...



it was one of those threads that you knew you shouldn't look, but just couldn't help reading


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> It'd fail any risk assesment!



Says the man waving a scythe while wearing an unbuttoned cloak...

(and No H*lm*t...)


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> it was one of those threads that you knew you shouldn't look, but just couldn't help reading



Just looking through the first few pages, I can see why it escaped my notice... That's really not my cup of tea. Free verse, that is.

Although the poetry in motion thread that's linked to it is actually rather fun - that one I do remember reading.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> On the other hand, give me something to watch with wheels and an engine - preferably four, but two or three are eminently acceptable - and I'm in seventh heaven. Note, for "engine" also read "battery"


I'm struggling with the Scalextric too much bumping & banging for me, for that I watch BTCC or Stockcars


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I'm struggling with the Scalextric too much bumping & banging for me, for that I watch BTCC or Stockcars


TCR is slightly smaller than Micro, but you've lane changing.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I'm struggling with the Scalextric too much bumping & banging for me, for that I watch BTCC or Stockcars



The perennial plague (although I wouldn't call it that) of a single-make series...

Mind, for someone who's watched her fair share of assorted oval racing, rubbin' is racin' 

I'd rather see some sharpened elbows than no overtaking at all.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

P.S. Don't assume I'm condoning crashes etc


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> TCR is slightly smaller than Micro, but you've lane changing.



TCR?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> TCR?


"No slot" slot car racing.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jun 2019)

Total Control Racing??


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> "No slot" slot car racing.



Not trying to be funny, but how does that work?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not trying to be funny, but how does that work?


Easier way of explaining.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Total_Control_Racing


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

Settling down to watch the TT highlights.

With a  of course.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Settling down to watch the TT highlights.
> 
> With a  of course.



So that's a TTT?


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> So that's a TTT?


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> TCR?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2019)

Almost 12 hours silence on the mundane front.

Meanwhile, 8 helicopters just overflew, heading for Westminster again. No Chinooks this time, just the helicopter-like helicopters.


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you mean "Football and rugby are even worse", than I'm right with you.
> 
> If you are looking for someone to blame for this, look no further than my games teachers...



Yeah, my inoculation worked as well.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Almost 12 hours silence on the mundane front.
> 
> Meanwhile, 8 helicopters just overflew, heading for Westminster again. No Chinooks this time, just the helicopter-like helicopters.


Ours or theirs?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ours or theirs?


I don't know. It was the same flight path though.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't know. It was the same flight path though.


Just don't go knocking any of ours out, we don't have that many.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> I preferred the shot putt and javelin. They even let us try the hammer once.



We were never able to use such exciting things. I'm not sure if that was because my games teachers were so fixated on Football and Rugby that they didn't bother with anything else or if they were smart enough to know that in our school giving people a pointy stick and permission to throw it was really asking for trouble. 

I suspect both.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We were never able to use such exciting things. I'm not sure if that was because my games teachers were so fixated on Football and Rugby that they didn't bother with anything else or if they were smart enough to know that in our school giving people a pointy stick and permission to throw it was really asking for trouble.
> 
> I suspect both.


Think what you could have done with a steel ball though.

They wouldn't let me try playing hockey!
Not after the first 1/2 hour anyway.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2019)

Warm, breezy and mostly overcast here today.

Lexi has brought me two shrews.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Think what you could have done with a steel ball though.
> 
> They wouldn't let me try playing hockey!
> Not after the first 1/2 hour anyway.



Hockey was okay, in fact I quickly gained a lot of respect when on the hockey pitch.

It has a lot of good points: being short and slight of build isn't a disadvantage, and not only could other people not tackle me, I also was given a _weapon_...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Think what you could have done with a steel ball though.
> 
> They wouldn't let me try playing hockey!
> Not after the first 1/2 hour anyway.



It was probably the way you sharpened the end. 

Also you were supposed to aim for the _ball_, not other players.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hockey was okay, in fact I quickly gained a lot of respect when on the hockey pitch.
> 
> It has a lot of advantages being short and slight of build isn't a disadvantage, and not only could other people not tackle me, I also was given a _weapon_...



In that case, you should have taken up fencing! 

I did (to get out of swimming - I *hated* swimming), and there's nothing better than legally being able to whack someone with a sword. Helped that I was pretty good at it as well, which did sort of keep the bullies at bay, but that's another story...

As well as fencing, I also played hockey, football and cricket, and yes, it was a very traditional all-girls school, but our sports mistress was a Kiwi, and yeah, well...


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


>




Love a bit of Sleaford Mods....


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> In that case, you should have taken up fencing!
> 
> I did (to get out of swimming - I *hated* swimming), and there's nothing better than legally being able to whack someone with a sword. Helped that I was pretty good at it as well, which did sort of keep the bullies at bay, but that's another story...
> 
> As well as fencing, I also played hockey, football and cricket, and yes, it was a very traditional all-girls school, but our sports mistress was a Kiwi, and yeah, well...



My school 'colleagues' needed no encouragement or training whatsoever when it came to waving sharp and pointy things about and poking their associates with same.

Equally, it wasn't the stick so much as that nice heavy ball you get in hockey, which can do damage at a surprising range if used carefully.

A number of people certainly discovered it was not healthy to stand between me and the goal. The look of surprise alone was worth it...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Jun 2019)

My saddle bag has broken  

New one ordered


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My school 'colleagues' needed no encouragement or training whatsoever when it came to waving sharp and pointy things about and poking their associates with same.
> 
> Equally, it wasn't the stick so much as that nice heavy ball you get in hockey, which can do damage at a surprising range if used carefully.
> 
> A number of people certainly discovered it was not healthy to stand between me and the goal. The look of surprise alone was worth it...



I know all about hockey balls. And the damage they can do. 

And I was more accurate with an epee than many people have a right to be. And given that the whole body is the target in epee, there are places where you really don't want to be sporting bruises...


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We were never able to use such exciting things. I'm not sure if that was because my games teachers were so fixated on Football and Rugby that they didn't bother with anything else or if they were smart enough to know that in our school giving people a pointy stick and permission to throw it was really asking for trouble.
> 
> I suspect both.



View: https://youtu.be/_9nDHupVqVw


Luckily I was good at Rugger.


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My saddle bag has broken
> 
> New one ordered



I broke yet another saddle bag a month or so back, they really are short lived, I only seem to get a couple of years from one.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I broke yet another saddle bag a month or so back, they really are short lived, I only seem to get a couple of years from one.



Saddle bags don't work very well on my teeny, tiny bicycles. Just not enough under saddle real estate. 

Bar bag does the job nicely for my gubbins instead.


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2019)

Brothers sox and rusty both. decided today is a lazy day


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2019)

Just checked into a rather lovely boutique pub/hotel in Manchester's Northern Quarter, The Abel Heywood. Just £67 a night mid week. Wife not yet finished work so I'm having a cheeky beer.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 469533
> Brothers sox and rusty both. decided today is a lazy day



Rusty looks my Leo. Rattle snake tail by chance.


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2019)

yeah , rattlesnake tail , brothers with totally different personalities


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2019)

@fossyant im that used to saying sox and rusty , in the photo rusty on the left, sox on the right


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> @fossyant im that used to saying sox and rusty , in the photo rusty on the left, sox on the right



Sox of course is the one with socks...


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Saddle bags don't work very well on my teeny, tiny bicycles. Just not enough under saddle real estate.
> 
> Bar bag does the job nicely for my gubbins instead.



I've used a bar bag before, it didn't fit very well on my drop handlebar bikes, eventually one of the straps broke and it went back and I got my money back. At one time I could buy a saddle bag and it would last for years but the modern ones don't seem to last.


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Sox of course is the one with socks...


yeah, my granddaughter named them and often tells me off if I write socks instead of sox.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I broke yet another saddle bag a month or so back, they really are short lived, I only seem to get a couple of years from one.


It was the strap which went over the top of the bag and through the saddle bars that lost its stitching and tore the top of the bag. I've ordered a Topeak one which attaches by a plastic bar tightened with a hex key so I don't have that issue again. We'll see how it does once it arrives. My original I only had about 18 months or so.


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It was the strap which went over the top of the bag and through the saddle bars that lost its stitching and tore the top of the bag. I've ordered a Topeak one which attaches by a plastic bar tightened with a hex key so I don't have that issue again. We'll see how it does once it arrives. My original I only had about 18 months or so.



Thats the same one I brought


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> View attachment 469533
> Brothers sox and rusty both. decided today is a lazy day


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I've used a bar bag before, it didn't fit very well on my drop handlebar bikes, eventually one of the straps broke and it went back and I got my money back. At one time I could buy a saddle bag and it would last for years but the modern ones don't seem to last.



I have two of these - one for each bike. The one on the road bike I've had for more than two years and it still looks like new. Doesn't look like much, but really does the job. Takes spares, multitool, some snackettes, keys and phone.

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/500-bike-double-frame-bag-black-1l-id_8349817.html


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Thats the same one I brought


The one that didn’t last?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The one that didn’t last?


You've only just told him though.


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The one that didn’t last?



No, the one that replaced the one that didn't last.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2019)

*Important news for those who like honey*

New scientific research has proved that bee's honey contains sugars. This could have important impacts for those who have to monitor their sugar intake.

Further research, on the health implications of the findings, is required the researchers feel.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2019)

Morning all bright blue skies here so fingers crossed for a nice day


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all bright blue skies here so fingers crossed for a nice day


It's the same here although the group is wet as it was raining at 5:00AM. Looking good for a ride...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It's the same here although the group is wet as it was raining at 5:00AM. Looking good for a ride...



Enjoy the ride , if the weather is good i am due to go ballooning later but winds are forecast


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It's the same here although the group is wet as it was raining at 5:00AM. Looking good for a ride...



Strong blustery wind and sunshine here, rain forecast for later, it might get a bit damp on the ride home.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It was the strap which went over the top of the bag and through the saddle bars that lost its stitching and tore the top of the bag. I've ordered a Topeak one which attaches by a plastic bar tightened with a hex key so I don't have that issue again. We'll see how it does once it arrives. My original I only had about 18 months or so.




Topeak Wedge. Great bag, I have a bracket on all my bikes so I can swap the bag between them. Only have to make sure to put the right tubes in.


----------



## mybike (6 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> *Important news for those who like honey*
> 
> New scientific research has proved that bee's honey contains sugars. This could have important impacts for those who have to monitor their sugar intake.
> 
> Further research, on the health implications of the findings, is required the researchers feel.



Riiight


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2019)

Mostly  here today, but rather blustery.

I have made asparagus soup.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> *Important news for those who like honey*
> 
> New scientific research has proved that bee's honey contains sugars. This could have important impacts for those who have to monitor their sugar intake.
> 
> Further research, on the health implications of the findings, is required the researchers feel.



I will make sure that Winnie is kept up to date.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jun 2019)

Started off this morning at wigan pier , it is nowso grass needs cutting, I wouldn't call it a lawn


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> I will make sure that Winnie is kept up to date.


That's a pooh idea


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> That's a pooh idea


Stick it somewhere else?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jun 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Topeak Wedge. Great bag, I have a bracket on all my bikes so I can swap the bag between them. Only have to make sure to put the right tubes in.


That's the one. It comes in different sizes so I ordered the large (1.25 litre expanding if necessary to 1.65 litre) as with my old saddle bag (1.2 litre) it was a bit of a squeeze to get my stuff in (two inner tubes, tyre levers, multitool, mini-pliers, quick links and nitrile gloves). 

It's good you can buy extra brackets to swap the bag between bikes, but knowing myself rather well, I know I would either a) forget to swap the bag between bikes; or b) forget to swap the inner tubes in the bag for the correct ones.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It's the same here although the group is wet as it was raining at 5:00AM. Looking good for a ride...





biggs682 said:


> Enjoy the ride , if the weather is good i am due to go ballooning later but winds are forecast


Alas no ride today as having popped round to the allotment for watering, I realised I had rather a lot of seedlings ready to be planted out. 3 hours passed rather quickly. Especially when I also fixed the fence, did some weeding, etc., etc.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> That's the one. It comes in different sizes so I ordered the large (1.25 litre expanding if necessary to 1.65 litre) as with my old saddle bag (1.2 litre) it was a bit of a squeeze to get my stuff in (two inner tubes, tyre levers, multitool, mini-pliers, quick links and nitrile gloves).
> 
> It's good you can buy extra brackets to swap the bag between bikes, but knowing myself rather well, I know I would either a) forget to swap the bag between bikes; or b) forget to swap the inner tubes in the bag for the correct ones.



I have the large and never need to expand it unless I'm on the 901 and need two 650b tubes. 

Here's the contents of my sack......


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It's good you can buy extra brackets to swap the bag between bikes, but knowing myself rather well, I know I would either a) forget to swap the bag between bikes; or b) forget to swap the inner tubes in the bag for the correct ones.



It's why I have one bag / set of gubbins for each bike... 

Especially since both bikes need different tubes, quick links etc. 

Totally eliminates that _oh bugger I forgot_ moment...


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2019)

Am listening to Windies v Aussies on TMS


----------



## postman (6 Jun 2019)

Arriving home from shopping.We found the street blocked by a first responder's car and an ambulance.So what did we do 

A Stop and bollock the ambulance driver.
B Left a note on the windscreen.
C Reversed back and go home a different way.

Answers to the Daily Mail.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2019)

Time for a  and a little smackerel of something.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2019)

postman said:


> Arriving home from shopping.We found the street blocked by a first responder's car and an ambulance.So what did we do
> 
> A Stop and bollock the ambulance driver.
> B Left a note on the windscreen.
> ...


 A & B


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jun 2019)

postman said:


> Arriving home from shopping.We found the street blocked by a first responder's car and an ambulance.So what did we do
> 
> A Stop and bollock the ambulance driver.
> B Left a note on the windscreen.
> ...



What nationality was the ambulance driver?

We need all the facts.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jun 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I have the large and never need to expand it unless I'm on the 901 and need two 650b tubes.
> 
> Here's the contents of my sack......
> 
> View attachment 469673


Fantastic! I ordered the right size then if you can fit all that in. I'm not sure I could identify everything in your kit though


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Fantastic! I ordered the right size then if you can fit all that in. I'm not sure I could identify everything in your kit though



This may help, from a thread I started a while ago.....

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/empty-yer-sack.238486/


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's why I have one bag / set of gubbins for each bike...
> Totally eliminates that _oh bugger I forgot_ moment...


Yep, I've had that once or twice...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jun 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> This may help, from a thread I started a while ago.....
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/empty-yer-sack.238486/


The optician's screwdriver is a great idea. I have the mini long-nosed pliers for removing thorns, glass shards, etc. from tyres and have used them myself and for others more than once.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jun 2019)

Icelandic cod, sorrel and yuzu broth with a 50 quid bottle of wine for lunch on Saturday in Portman Square. Steak and kidney pudding chips and gravy and a can of coke in Northenden today for 4 quid. Funny old world.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Jun 2019)

I've just watched a clip of John Major eating peas...oh yes. Who knows what B!@#$% will mean for pea quality?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHvUarwTlck


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Jun 2019)

How about this for a bit of luck. There I was debating with myself whether to buy this tracksuit top i'd seen on fleabay for £37.99. I kept putting it off then I was about to click the buy thingy but again I put it off,this time while I made myself a cup of coffee. As I looked at the item again just to make sure I liked it the price on screen dropped to £22.99. So by being undecisive I saved myself 15 quid!


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2019)

This poem has (almost) been pretzeled into submission. 

I do think it needs one more verse though, as there seems to be, well, to me anyway, too much of a gap in the narrative between the last two verses as it currently stands...

Anyways, time to knock off for a


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've just watched a clip of John Major eating peas...oh yes. Who knows what B!@#$% will mean for pea quality?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHvUarwTlck



When the reality was he'd got 'Eggswina' bent over the desk.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2019)

Morning all , it sill be raining later for all


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2019)

It's about an hour to high tide here in Oban. 
10c and


----------



## mybike (7 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Mostly  here today, but rather blustery.
> 
> I have made asparagus soup.



Soup may be a good option for today.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jun 2019)

I have received good news about my Mother's house. The first people to see the house, put in an offer, at the asking price, that day (Monday). Their offer has been accepted (Wednesday) and, so far, they have not withdrawn the offer.  Some other potential buyers put in a offer, then withdrew it. 

Yes I know there are people out there who play silly Bees when buying a house. These people have their deposit saved, the mortgage approved (in principle) and they are moving out of rented accommodation.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jun 2019)

I have a question for the wise peeps on this thread. Someone I know very vaguely has (alledgedly) a Community Service Order for about 300 hours. 

What sort of offence attracts that amount of hours? Does anyone know? or know how I could find out?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2019)

I'm back and I've brought some weather with me !


----------



## Speicher (7 Jun 2019)

So it's your fault it's raining cats and dogs then?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> So it's your fault it's raining cats and dogs then?


Yes ! I brought it up from the South West .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jun 2019)

My new Topeak Wedge II Large has arrived and is now on the bike. It wasn't easy fitting it though as I secure the bracket on the saddle rails, but then there wasn't enough room to slide the bag onto the bracket! A bit of adjustment and fiddling and I managed to get bag and bracket together and secure. 

Lots of room in the new bag which I'm not used to. If I can get a pump (presta and schrader, preferably, or presta only) that will fit in the bag too, I would be thrilled as it would solve a problem.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> I have a question for the wise peeps on this thread. Someone I know very vaguely has (alledgedly) a Community Service Order for about 300 hours.
> 
> What sort of offence attracts that amount of hours? Does anyone know? or know how I could find out?



Fairly naughty for 300 hours I think as it's top of scale.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Fairly naughty for 300 hours I think as it's top of scale.



Yes, that is what I thought. I will be giving the person a very very wide berth, I think.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Fairly naughty for 300 hours I think as it's top of scale.


Or a good lawyer at bargaining to keep somebody out of jail, for none violent offence


----------



## Speicher (7 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Or a good lawyer at bargaining to keep somebody out of jail, for none violent offence



I had wondered if violence was involved. Many decades ago I knew someone who got 100 hours or thereabouts for fraudulent activity.

Keeping someone out of jail for a first, non-violent offence would be preferable to them being in close proximity to hardened (allegedly) criminals. (Imo)


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> I had wondered if violence was involved. Many decades ago I knew someone who got 100 hours or thereabouts for fraudulent activity.
> 
> Keeping someone out of jail for a first, non-violent offence would be preferable to them being in close proximity to hardened (allegedly) criminals. (Imo)



I've got someone here with several hundred for a non-violent offence, but we have a different system here. It could be something as simple as posession of cannabis, which becomes "suspected dealing" above a certain amount where it is dealing or not.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2019)

You know some fairly interesting people, @Speicher .

I sometimes get the people in the bike co-op, sent by the court, but only low hours for minor offenses.
Although I have been saying for years we should have more community service and less jail time. Community service saves the county money. Jail costs the county money.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got someone here with several huindred for a non-violent offence, but we have a different system here. It could be something as simple as posession of cannabis, which becomes "suspected dealing" above a certain amount where it is dealing or not.


Same here, after January. I think it's 30 grams of flower, 500 grams of infused product. Non Illinois residents can have half as much.. 

Any cannabis possession now is illegal.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You know some fairly interesting people, @Speicher .
> 
> I sometimes get the people in the bike co-op, sent by the court, but only low hours for minor offenses.
> Although I have been saying for years we should have more community service and less jail time. Community service saves the county money. Jail costs the county money.



With the added advantage we can try and help them get out of the habits or trajectory that got them in trouble in the first place. We have access to debt counselling, housing assistance, addiction therapy and other helpful things that are harder to take up when in prison.

Any sentence here below one year is automatically made into community service or a suspended sentence.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2019)

That's very practical.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's very practical.



Yup. And more effective, and as you say, cheaper. 

Of course the "Hang 'em all" types don't like it, but there you go...


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2019)

We have just come back from Weymouth. We thought my cough might like a few days at the seaside . It eased off for a day and then came back with a vengance !
The weather peeps kept telling us that the weather would be awful so we believed them . The first evening was nice and sunny but we were tired after our busy weekend and the drive down . Tuesday was grey to begin with so we went in to Weymouth to do some shopping . Charity shops! I bought some CD's and The Italian Job DVD , which we watched in the evening.
Wednesday was delayed due to watching the D Day programme. What I found interesting was that they mentioned that there were some caissons from the Mulberry harbour at Portland . I tried to see if I could see them from where we were staying using my binoculars as we had a view of the harbour . I could see something which looked like 2 large concrete structures against the background of buildings . I planned to try to locate them on Thursday .
Thursday didn't go according to plan. Heavy showers first thing soon disappeared so our visit to the Weymouth market and boot sale was all set . We arrived to an empty car park !  We later discovered that the Council have raised the charges, so it isn't viable for trader's any more and so they don't .
Ah! Never mind we will go and visit the antique arcade in the old harbour area. We wandered aound trying to locate it but couldn't !  We were sure it was there somewhere ! We popped into the museum to ask. It was there 8 weeks ago but it is now being re developed ! 
We set off for Portland ! On the way we discovered a D Day Museum so we went to visit that . A very interesting small friendly museum which lets you sit on and play with some of the exhibits . I climbed onto a Bofors gun and cranked it around, I then went and sat in the other seat which raised or lowered the gun barrel. I asked about the caissons and discovered that they could be seen from inside the museum sat in the harbour. I was pleasantly surprised to discover that they were what I had seen from the other side of Weymouth . We were told that they were brought back from France after the war as they could be re-floated. The ones which couldn't remained .
On the way back we stopped off at Chesil beach .


----------



## alicat (7 Jun 2019)

Whoops, I seem to have gained two jobs again.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2019)

Overcast,  and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. No  as yet, however.

Been following coverage of the Senior TT this morning.

It's definitely a day for soup @mybike


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jun 2019)




----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2019)

here now too.

Madam Lexi insisted on going out. I now have a very soggy moggy who keeps insisting that it's *my* fault.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> When the reality was he'd got 'Eggswina' bent over the desk.



That was only revealed quite some time later...


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2019)

I've got a new pair of boots.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jun 2019)

Steady rain.. Xbox night it is. 

Went to see Al Murry last night, not a bad show, as live shows go


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2019)

I have got a pasta sauce on the go in the crock pot.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2019)

Lullabelle said:


>


Yep but the garden needs it.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2019)

It's coming down in buckets here.

I've had to put the heating back on. It's just too cold without it.


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Yep but the garden needs it.



It certainly does.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2019)

Rain coming down so hard now that I can barely see out of the window.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's coming down in buckets here.
> 
> I've had to put the heating back on. It's just too cold without it.


Metal or plastic?


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Yep but the garden needs it.


The garden should move somewhere else then


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2019)

And now we have


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2019)

Not a bad day in Tobermory. Passion fruit & frozen Yoghurt ice cream whilst listening to a bagpipe band on the seafront.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jun 2019)

It was a nice day in Tobermory but started raining about when you posted or soon after. I had a nice run up the Mishnish Lochs and not too many idiot tourists on the road. Only one where I was clearly expected to levitate and one parked in a passing place on a blind bend. Look out for 19 reg cars as they are all hired and mostly incompetent drivers. Mind you the forecast was for showers so cannot complain.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2019)

A few shots from last week . The view from where we were staying, looking towards Portland . A view of the Art Deco hotel which was done up for the Olympic event. 2 views of the Mulberry caissons which I was looking for and a couple of pictures of the exhibits at the D Day Museum , Castletown.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A few shots from last week . The view from where we were staying, looking towards Portland . A view of the Art Deco hotel which was done up for the Olympic event. 2 views of the Mulberry caissons which I was looking for and a couple of pictures of the exhibits at the D Day Museum , Castletown.
> View attachment 469836


No skirt on the Sherman?


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's about an hour to high tide here in Oban.
> 10c and


Ah Oban.... and it's got the best chippy in the world.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> No skirt on the Sherman?


If I had a Sherman, I'd want all the supplementary armor I could get. Pershing was far better.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> If I had a Sherman, I'd want all the supplementary armor I could get. Pershing was far better.


Came along later though.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2019)

Morning miles ahead


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Ah Oban.... and it's got the best chippy in the world.


Indeed it has, and right by the harbour


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> No skirt on the Sherman?


I think they said it was recovered by the French and eventually used as target practice . If the engine which was outside on a stand came from it I would imagine that it had sat in water for a long time .
It was interesting to discover that some of the caissons served another useful purpose after the war in plugging up holes blown in the dykes in Holland .


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jun 2019)

I won £4.50 on last night's EuroMillions draw. But it won't change my life.


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jun 2019)

It might have done if I'd been French, however; I'd have got €7.60. In fact, all the prize returns are higher on the continent than they are here.

We are being diddled by Camelot. Who knew?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning miles ahead


You are miles ahead of me . I'm still in bed !


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You are miles ahead of me . I'm still in bed !



So am I now


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jun 2019)

Still raining here and a bit nippy, might have the woodburner lit again tonight.


----------



## mybike (8 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> I have received good news about my Mother's house. The first people to see the house, put in an offer, at the asking price, that day (Monday). Their offer has been accepted (Wednesday) and, so far, they have not withdrawn the offer.  Some other potential buyers put in a offer, then withdrew it.
> 
> Yes I know there are people out there who play silly Bees when buying a house. These people have their deposit saved, the mortgage approved (in principle) and they are moving out of rented accommodation.



I sold my mother's bungalow last year, in preparation for her moving in with us in a larger house. It was very stressful, especially since it was 150 miles away! I hope all goes well.


----------



## mybike (8 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm back and I've brought some weather with me !



Yeah, we experienced it!



Illaveago said:


> Yes ! I brought it up from the South West .



Brought implies you didn't leave it behind.



Reynard said:


> And now we have



Hmpf


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jun 2019)

Bright and sunny here, but it's blowing one serious hooley out there.


----------



## mybike (8 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Bright and sunny here, but it's blowing one serious hooley out there.



Only one boat was left outside the harbour yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Bright and sunny here, but it's blowing one serious hooley out there.


A party at this time o'day!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> Only one boat was left outside the harbour yesterday.



Where is it now?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> A party at this time o'day!



The youth of today eh?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> Only one boat was left outside the harbour yesterday.


Isla St.Clair


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Isla St.Clair


I thought she'd passed a long while ago


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I thought she'd passed a long while ago


Not yet.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jun 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Indeed it has, and right by the harbour


Aye..we went last year. Hake and chips a thing of wonder


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Jun 2019)

The washer has been on for a couple of hours on 70° for a clean, apparently the we have added is going to make the machine smell fresh and lovely


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2019)

Raining and blowing a hoolie here too.

Anyways, must get on...


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2019)

Some pictures of a Sherman engine at the museum . The engine wasn't from this tank but from one found in West Germany in 1945. The engine is a bit battle scarred.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Came along later though.


Almost too late. It was close to being a post war tank.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> Yeah, we experienced it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I packed everything that I could into my boot before I set off . It must have sneaked in whilst I wasn't looking . 

It is lovely and sunny here at the moment but a bit windy .


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Some pictures of a Sherman engine at the museum . The engine wasn't from this tank but from one found in West Germany in 1945. The engine is a bit battle scarred.


Drip a little oil in the cylinders, add a fuel line, and she'll turn over.
Or not.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> The washer has been on for a couple of hours on 70° for a clean, apparently the we have added is going to make the machine smell fresh and lovely


Yes, it will. I've one of those high efficiency washers, and it needs to be done every now and again, or there will be build up, and that will rot the agitator thing beneath the wash-tub.


----------



## gbb (8 Jun 2019)

Car sailed through its MOT this morning...no surprise, it's only 4 years old.
An interesting fact...the average failure rate is roughly 50%.
My favoured provider only does MOTs, no other work, his failure rate is around 12 %.
Why ?...I already knew the answer....he explained how people get ripped off in often franchise operations the draw people in with the lure of a cheap MOT.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jun 2019)

The Xtracycle spraydeck is now oiled, sanded and oiled again. Hopefully this means Beautiful Daughter can come on a short tour tomorrow...


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, it will. I've one of those high efficiency washers, and it needs to be done every now and again, or there will be build up, and that will rot the agitator thing beneath the wash-tub.



We have never had an issue with smell before but this is the 1st washer/dryer we have bought so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Some pictures of a Sherman engine at the museum . The engine wasn't from this tank but from one found in West Germany in 1945. The engine is a bit battle scarred.



That looks more like an engine from a plane than one from a tank.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jun 2019)

I'm getting CC adverts from an organisation teaching "Alexa Skills" 

It's the end times, I tell you...


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm getting CC adverts from an organisation teaching "Alexa Skills"
> 
> It's the end times, I tell you...


It'll be getting you used to telling a box/can what it can do.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> It'll be getting you used to telling a box/can what it can do.



Ha. Was it here that someone suggested the difference between communism and capitalism is that communism sets up a secret service at great expense to spy on the population, whereas capitalism just tells people they should have a cool box in their room to play music because everyone else has one, and gets the masses to pay to be spied upon instead.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> That looks more like an engine from a plane than one from a tank.


Yes . A lot of them were originally aero engines . The engine in the Crusader tank was originally an American WW1aero engine The Liberty. The Cromwell tank used a modified Merlin called Meteor. The M3 Stuart , Grant and Sherman tanks used Continental radial air cooled engines , although some Shermans later had V8 water cooled engines .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jun 2019)

My son passed his grading today! He'd worked very hard, practising his martial arts every day. A very proud father.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes . A lot of them were originally aero engines . The engine in the Crusader tank was originally an American WW1aero engine The Liberty. The Cromwell tank used a modified Merlin called Meteor. The M3 Stuart , Grant and Sherman tanks used Continental radial air cooled engines , although some Shermans later had V8 water cooled engines .


Yes, it took us until the latest M48 Patton tank variant to get the idea of using diesel engines in tanks. Peace of mind, that. M48A3 1964. Still rather have a Centurion, armament could penetrate the Patton, and it had a tea maker.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, it took us until the latest M48 Patton tank variant to get the idea of using diesel engines in tanks. Peace of mind, that. M48A3 1964. Still rather have a Centurion, armament could penetrate the Patton, and it had a tea maker.


The tea maker the selling point?


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jun 2019)

Oh the hedonistic lifestyle of a wet & windy day off work - washing, ironing, filing of the last 3 months bills & statements, shredding of old bills & statements, sorting out the rubbish ready to put the bin out on Sunday night. Life's just one never ending whirl of excitement

Roll on Silverstone tomorrow as it looks like the only dry day for a while...


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jun 2019)

My dog's suddenly decided he doesn't like the chews he's been eating for the last year or so. Great! I only went and bought ten packets of the things in a bulk buy offer last week.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2019)

Busy day. Only got back an hour ago. Mind, nice quiet roads at this time of night.

Now sat with a  and some biskits and generally unwinding.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2019)

gbb said:


> Car sailed through its MOT this morning...no surprise, it's only 4 years old.
> An interesting fact...the average failure rate is roughly 50%.
> My favoured provider only does MOTs, no other work, his failure rate is around 12 %.
> Why ?...I already knew the answer....he explained how people get ripped off in often franchise operations the draw people in with the lure of a cheap MOT.



I use the garage in the village for MOTs - and have for years. In the best part of two decades of driving across 3 cars have only had three failures, one on each car. One was on the front suspension (the roads out here are truly shite) and the other two were general wear-and-tear (one general tinworm, one knackered brake pipes). Not bad considering all those cars were 15 years old and up.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> The tea maker the selling point?



That's exactly what I thought too.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> My dog's suddenly decided he doesn't like the chews he's been eating for the last year or so. Great! I only went and bought ten packets of the things in a bulk buy offer last week.



Reminds me of the time an acquaintance bought 96 pouches of Nature's Menu cat food...


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2019)

Time for some miles


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2019)

Almost 50 hot air balloons have just passed overhead! @Speicher included....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2019)




----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jun 2019)

Today it's not going to rain. It should be a nice day. I'm spending it indoors doing a first aid course....


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Jun 2019)

Early start, bit of XC while its pleasantly sunny. Its going to be a bit soggy under wheel though.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2019)

Morning. It is sunny here but with some thin cloud about . I'm just about to go and make another 
The weather here yesterday was lovely and sunny but windy. We went in to town to see what display the museum had put on for the D Day aniversary . They had managed to put on quite a good display with some re -enactors outside with weapons . I didn't know that parachutes were that big ! 
We wandered up to an antique shop looking for any old clothes suitable to pass off as WW2 period as we are minding the museum for a couple of days.We discovered that the antique shop was having a closing down sale !  We didn't find any clothes but I found a nice silver ring with a faceted tigers eye stone.


----------



## gbb (9 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I use the garage in the village for MOTs - and have for years. In the best part of two decades of driving across 3 cars have only had three failures, one on each car. One was on the front suspension (the roads out here are truly shite) and the other two were general wear-and-tear (one general tinworm, one knackered brake pipes). Not bad considering all those cars were 15 years old and up.


If you walked into my favoured station, it's in a village, the fella appears dour until you get to know him, the place is an utter shed, messy and unkempt....but its no nonsense fair attitude brings people back. My late brother was always searching for places that do cheap MOTs...and accordingly often came back with a load of (probably uneccessary) work done on his cars. I tried telling him but no....a cheap MOT is the kicker for some people, no matter what.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jun 2019)

Washing is on the line, litter tray us clean, bins emptied, fingernails trimmed. Typical Sunday morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> The tea maker the selling point?


For me, it may well be.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> For me, it may well be.


Bottom of the page, Centurion for sale
http://www.tanklimo.com/sales.htm


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jun 2019)

I like Maggie Thatchers' armored bus, as well. I'm not allowed to own a tank, I'm afraid.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Bottom of the page, Centurion for sale
> http://www.tanklimo.com/sales.htm


There are some nice vehicles there . A swimming Stalwart . Ideal for floods .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2019)

I have been up the garden watching a Dragonfly . It had already emerged from it's empty and was crawling up from underneath a leaf.
I have come in for a rest for a while whilst it hardens off.


----------



## gaijintendo (9 Jun 2019)

I've been smelling bad recently.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jun 2019)

Two days ago I told my brother about some 'famous' author/screenwriter whose name I couldn't recall who'd apparently been looking at my 101 Songs About Robots blog. My brother was understandably unimpressed.

Today, as usual for a Sunday, I'm listening to 6music and by some bizarre coincidence, the auther/screenwriter Frank Cottrell-Boyce is presenting a show based on robot songs... he even mentioned my blog and described it as 'wonderful' and 'full of surprises' (grammatical surprises I expect).


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I like Maggie Thatchers' armored bus, as well. I'm not allowed to own a tank, I'm afraid.


Just get someone else to do the driving. You go along for the ride as gunner or tank commander.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2019)

Been yellow stickering in Tesco.

Thanks to yesterday's deluge, it was all bbq type meats, soft fruit and asparagus.

The fridge and freezer are suitably stocked.

Now sitting watching England v Scotland


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2019)

gbb said:


> If you walked into my favoured station, it's in a village, the fella appears dour until you get to know him, the place is an utter shed, messy and unkempt....but its no nonsense fair attitude brings people back. My late brother was always searching for places that do cheap MOTs...and accordingly often came back with a load of (probably uneccessary) work done on his cars. I tried telling him but no....a cheap MOT is the kicker for some people, no matter what.



I think I pay £56 for an MOT.

Not cheap, but the place is on the doorstep and I'd be hard pressed to find anywhere better around here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just get someone else to do the driving. You go along for the ride as gunner or tank commander.


Or I could join the National Guard, and get paid to do it.
Oh, that's right.
A- Danged near 60.
B-Leftist.
C- Already work Saturdays.
D- That whole bicycle thing, which also tags me as B-above.
Although I have ridden around in the 105mm howitzer when younger. Journalism type thing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jun 2019)

Actually, I was approached by my major at work about getting bicycles for, and training, park guards on their utilization.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Or I could join the National Guard, and get paid to do it.
> Oh, that's right.
> A- Danged near 60.
> B-Leftist.
> ...


Just one problem with that.

US National Guard don't use British tanks.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2019)

Settling down to listen to the Canadian Grand Prix.


----------



## gbb (9 Jun 2019)

Today was a damned GOOD day.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2019)

The first Dragonfly flew off over some trees and then I spotted a second one underneath some Bog Bean leaves . The second one was slightly behind the first in development and was further delayed by a rain shower. It has folded it's wings for the time being but I'm not sure if it will sit it out where it is tonight .


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jun 2019)

I have used a new shampoo, it smells quite strong.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I have used a new shampoo, it smells quite strong.



Oh, _that's_ what it was...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jun 2019)

Completed an Emergency First Aid at Work course today. Interesting stuff and I hope I remember everything I learnt as it will be very useful for years to come.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2019)

The one which got away !


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, _that's_ what it was...



Afraid so


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jun 2019)

Next month 2 colleagues are celebrating big birthdays, 40th and 50th so there is a lot of talk about going up town for a night out, I have not involved myself in the chatter because I won't be going.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2019)

Hmmm... Interesting Grand Prix...

And *someone's* thrown the toys out of the pram. What a plonker.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm... Interesting Grand Prix...
> 
> And *someone's* thrown the toys out of the pram. What a plonker.



I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I haven't seen it yet.



I was listening to the Radio 5 commentary.  But I think it'll be definitely worth watching the C4 highlights...


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I haven't seen it yet.


First eight disqualified. Has to be a first.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I was listening to the Radio 5 commentary.  But I think it'll be definitely worth watching the C4 highlights...



I'll catch up with it tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I'll catch up with it tomorrow.


Don't watch/listen to any news.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Don't watch/listen to any news.



It's already been mentioned on Flipboard, my news app.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jun 2019)

I've just thrown some bread out for the birds.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jun 2019)

I appear to have acquired another pet. 

Not sure if it male or female, or how it got in the house. It is brown with four legs and a long tail, possibly of the genus missus mousey.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> I appear to have acquired another pet.
> 
> Not sure if it male or female, or how it got in the house. It is brown with four legs and a long tail, possibly of the genus missus mousey.



If it were here, it would be of the genus _snacks-on-legs _


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> If it were here, it would be of the genus _snacks-on-legs _


Do you eat mice?


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do you eat mice?



Madam Lexi does.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> I appear to have acquired another pet.
> 
> Not sure if it male or female, or how it got in the house. It is brown with four legs and a long tail, possibly of the genus missus mousey.


Present from @slowmotion?


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Madam Lexi does.


Well then,my dog just happens to eat cats! Only joking. He runs away from most he sees.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> If it were here, it would be of the genus _snacks-on-legs _


Somewhat akin to meals on wheels then?


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Present from @slowmotion?


I'm innocent of that charge. These days I only attract rats at service stations on the A30.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well then,my dog just happens to eat cats! Only joking. He runs away from most he sees.



LOL! A previous cat of mine used to terrorize all the neighbourhood dogs. He even biffed the mayor's dog at the pet service in Ely Cathedral.  (In his defence, it was this annoying small yappy thing of indeterminate parentage...)


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Somewhat akin to meals on wheels then?



Yeah - the feline equivalent thereof.


----------



## Speicher (10 Jun 2019)

I am guessing that Kizzy brought it into the house, and it escaped from her. If it dies in the house, it will just dry up I spose, and get covered in flies. 

It was last seen going into the room containing all my knitting wool. That would make a nice nest. Just hope I notice before knitting a decayed mouse into a jumper.


----------



## Speicher (10 Jun 2019)

I also found a slow worm in the garden today. Do slow worms eat mice?


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> I also found a slow worm in the garden today. Do slow worms eat mice?


They can do. You thinking of feeding it to one?


----------



## Speicher (10 Jun 2019)

I will try to catch the mouse alive and carry it to the field at the end of my garden.

Who wants to guess what time this morning Kizzy or Bob will start a rumpuss while chasing the mouse?


----------



## Speicher (10 Jun 2019)

I think I will shut my bedroom door so that I do not receive any unexpected presents while I am asleep. 

I will ask the builders next door if they have a mousetrap. 

@Classic, - yes there is a game called Mousetrap, but I do not think that would be particularly useful on this occasion.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> I think I will shut my bedroom door so that I do not receive any unexpected presents while I am asleep.
> 
> I will ask the builders next door if they have a mousetrap.
> 
> @Classic, - yes there is a game called Mousetrap, but I do not think that would be particularly useful on this occasion.


Not the newer versions anyway. Lighter plastic.
You nneed






Or go full size

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pZIBdJ1uJcc


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2019)

I think wet , wet , wet are playing near us all this week looking at the weather forecast


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jun 2019)

Going to be a good day for ducks


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2019)

Morning. I have just been up the garden and put some food out for the birds. Whilst I was out I went up to the pond to check how the Dragonfly was, it has survived the night and has spread its wings waiting for it to warm up a bit . I checked my last year's diary and found that this year they are 20 days late .


----------



## Speicher (10 Jun 2019)

Tis a good thing that I am not frighted of a large mouse. 

It is in the lounge now. Should I shut the cats and the mouse in here until Kizzy and Bob have caught it? The good news is that it is not in my boxes of wool.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> LOL! A previous cat of mine used to terrorize all the neighbourhood dogs. He even biffed the mayor's dog at the pet service in Ely Cathedral.  (In his defence, it was this annoying small yappy thing of indeterminate parentage...)


Max is barred from the parish. Something about snapping at the priest.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> I will try to catch the mouse alive and carry it to the field at the end of my garden.
> 
> Who wants to guess what time this morning Kizzy or Bob will start a rumpuss while chasing the mouse?


Carry it to the end of the garden, and it will be a race to see who gets back to your house first.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2019)

Generally, according to ornithological statistics, an owl eats four mice per day.

Just sayin',@Speicher


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2019)

Apparently, my living room has been redesigned. I know this, as there are three large cardboard boxes with furniture markings on them.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Jun 2019)

As of now, a weather web site I use has informed me that the warmest part of Australia is 29.2 degrees and the coolest part is 0.5 degrees. This is a very big country.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2019)

It is  here. The girls are not interested in going out.

I am having a kitchen day today, sorting out the stuff I bought on YS yesterday.

There are bbq ribs simmering away in the crock pot. Pulled pork tonight, probably with rice, green beans and asparagus.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> It is in the lounge now. Should I shut the cats and the mouse in here until Kizzy and Bob have caught it?



Yes.

They do need to *earn* that prawn ration, you know...


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2019)

It is raining here . It doesn't look good for the remaining Dragonfly. I have been up to the pond several times and it hasn't moved . It could be that it is sitting it out as there are no Damsel flies around either, but I have seen some fail when the weather has caught them out .


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2019)

'Muggy' here, no rain yet.

Got my hand 'bashed' on the dodgy revolving doors at work this morning, so I've reported it as an accident (struggling to type or hold anything). The reason is the doors are often faulty and are 'powered'. They have a habit of suddenly stopping and bouncing back, which is what whacked my hand. Saw someone at lunch nearly get his head hit ! We've been asking them to replace the doors with manual ones, as the 'system' causes the stops too often, and it's a nightmare when lots of people are trying to get through.

On an 'aside', we have an employee 'get involved' week - lots of courses and activities, ranging from guided walks, origami, pottery, wellness sessions etc etc. I've booked onto the MTB riding (2 hours in work time ) at Clayton Vale. I've also booked a lunch time session in managing back pain.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is raining here . It doesn't look good for the remaining Dragonfly. I have been up to the pond several times and it hasn't moved . It could be that it is sitting it out as there are no Damsel flies around either, but I have seen some fail when the weather has caught them out .



Would the sugary water trick used for bees work/help ?


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> As of now, a weather web site I use has informed me that the warmest part of Australia is 29.2 degrees and the coolest part is 0.5 degrees. This is a very big country.


Or a dodgy weather forecast, meaning you have some of the weather forecasters we had.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2019)

I've just been accosted by a very 'soggy moggy', I told her "It's not my fault"


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2019)

It's stopped raining here... For now...

I have cooked all the chicken that I bought yesterday.

Still struggling with this poem. Think it's going to have to be two falls from three.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jun 2019)

Our cat did a rather large poo in her tray, she had also been sick so was rather empty when we got home.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Our cat did a rather large poo in her tray, she had also been sick so was rather empty when we got home.



Lexi honked up a massive furball during the night.


----------



## mybike (10 Jun 2019)

Been a glorious day here, if a trifle windy.


----------



## mybike (10 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Where is it now?



Presumably back in the harbour. it certainly was still there after the storm.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2019)

Turbo tonight, can't grip well with my right hand after the revolving door incident


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Turbo tonight, can't grip well with my right hand after the revolving door incident



Ouchie... mend quickly xxx


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Would the sugary water trick used for bees work/help ?


I don't know . I think it may be too late now and I think they are carnivores. They usually snack on the tadpoles of which there were plenty in the pond .
Hopefully the weather might brighten up and some more may emerge.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Turbo tonight, can't grip well with my right hand after the revolving door incident


I hope your hand feels better soon .


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jun 2019)

My word, it's all go on the CC Domestic Feline front today isn't it? Except for the mouse catching bit it seems...


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word, it's all go on the CC Domestic Feline front today isn't it? Except for the mouse catching bit it seems...


You caught one?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word, it's all go on the CC Domestic Feline front today isn't it? Except for the mouse catching bit it seems...


Yes! Schrodie keeps falling over and laying on his back expecting tummy rubs .


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jun 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Our cat did a rather large poo in her tray, she had also been sick so was rather empty when we got home.





Reynard said:


> Lexi honked up a massive furball during the night.


And these two sentances explain the reason why, as much as I love cats and miss Fatso & Furball (my last two), I won't have any more.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> And these two sentances explain the reason why, as much as I love cats and miss Fatso & Furball (my last two), I won't have any more.



At least I didn't *step* in the furball...


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2019)

Bin day here in the morning.

Not enough in either the blue recycling bin or the black bag to make it worthwhile putting them out.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Bin day here in the morning.
> 
> Not enough in either the blue recycling bin or the black bag to make it worthwhile putting them out.


Today or tomorrow?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2019)

I have single stream recycling, and I only fill my bin every couple of weeks/fortnight. But the next town, separated only by a street(Division Street, in places), has all the multicolored smaller bins. My bin contributions in this thread would be more interesting if I lived in Bloomington, and it would be more interesting for @postman , what with all the M*A*S*H references.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have single stream recycling, and I only fill my bin every couple of weeks/fortnight. But the next town, separated only by a street(Division Street, in places), has all the multicolored smaller bins. My bin contributions in this thread would be more interesting if I lived in Bloomington, and it would be more interesting for @postman , what with all the M*A*S*H references.


What about Dearborn Station?


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Today or tomorrow?



Well, technically today if we really want to be pedantic about it.

Although I kind of mean tomorrow as I haven't gone to bed yet


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have single stream recycling, and I only fill my bin every couple of weeks/fortnight. But the next town, separated only by a street(Division Street, in places), has all the multicolored smaller bins. My bin contributions in this thread would be more interesting if I lived in Bloomington, and it would be more interesting for @postman , what with all the M*A*S*H references.



Only three options for waste / recycling here.

Blue wheelie bin for general recycling (paper, card, glass, metal, plastics, tetrapaks)
Green wheelie bin for garden & food waste (food waste to be wrapped in newspaper)
Black bag for general waste

For everything else, there's a recycling centre 10 minutes up the road.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, technically today if we really want to be pedantic about it.
> 
> Although I kind of mean tomorrow as I haven't gone to bed yet


You wait whilst tomorrow, you'll miss it.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You wait whilst tomorrow, you'll miss it.



My brain can't process that... Maybe it's telling me I really ought to go to bed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You caught one?



A cat? frequently. When I was getting my theatre training in the wilds of Montana, one job the students was to catch and eject the Theatre Cat when it tried to get onstage during shows.

It has to be said that particular moggy kept the place free of mice and rats.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jun 2019)

Still raining...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jun 2019)

meta lon said:


> Still raining...



Starting here as well. Can't you keep your rain to yourself?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2019)

meta lon said:


> Still raining...



Yes just checked the weather forecast we have over 50% chance of rain all day long .... wicked


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2019)

Morning. Oh goody ! I can look forward to some more rain today .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2019)

Maybe I should push the boat out ?


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jun 2019)

Had a 45 minute biblical deluge last night on the drive home. One where you can hardly see a thing. Roads turned to rivers.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! Schrodie keeps falling over and laying on his back expecting tummy rubs .



Ours does not like tummy rubs, she likes her neck being scratched but no touching of the tummy


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Jun 2019)

Heavy rain and strong winds have taken down some trees, we have 1 in the back garden which will need to be chopped down before it causes any damage to the others, too far from the house to be a problem thankfully.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2019)

I almost had a heart attack ! 
My wife had pulled the cooker out to clean behind it . It was sparklingly clean .  Whilst I was behind the cooker sweeping up some cobwebs with a dustpan and brush a cat suddenly appeared from underneath one of the cupboards !  It didn't half make me jump !


----------



## mybike (11 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Maybe I should push the boat out ?



Not here, they're all safely in harbour. Kinda drafty, loo extractor fan going on it's own. Trouble is it sounds like it needs a flange greaser.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2019)

Well how did I know it wasn't dead ? 

I have just been up to our pond to check up on the other Dragonfly. We had torrential rain in the night which has raised the level of water in the pond .
I managed to see the Dragonfly still where it was, in the same position it was yesterday but looking bedraggled !
I decided that I would go round to the other side of the pond to get a better view . It looked limp and lifeless! I leant over to get a better view and then decided to pluck the leaf out that it was clinging on to . I managed to pick it up along with its empty . It still looked lifeless. Then all of a sudden a leg moved ! 
Being such a hero, I dropped it ! Oops ! I looked around for something for it to climb on to . I wasn't going to pick it up ! I managed to find another leaf which it climbed onto and then in my confused panic state I decided that it would be best for it to stay in a sheltered place underneath some trees .
I placed it on a branch which it started to climb up . I returned a few minutes later to see how it was and it is looking a bit brighter ! It's wings seem to have dried out in the breeze and it has climbed to the top of the branch .
Phew !


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> A cat? frequently. When I was getting my theatre training in the wilds of Montana, one job the students was to catch and eject the Theatre Cat when it tried to get onstage during shows.
> 
> It has to be said that particular moggy kept the place free of mice and rats.


Big cat hunter then?

I was thinking more about you catching a mouse though.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Generally, according to ornithological statistics, an owl eats four mice per day.
> 
> Just sayin',@Speicher



If you remove the feet, then 3.142 mice make an excellent pie.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Oh goody ! I can look forward to some more rain today .


Dry here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> A cat? frequently. When I was getting my theatre training in the wilds of Montana, one job the students was to catch and eject the Theatre Cat when it tried to get onstage during shows.
> 
> It has to be said that particular moggy kept the place free of mice and rats.


I didn't know Montana had theater. Let alone theater training.
Outside of this-

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THWCH2Nwsss


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> What about Dearborn Station?


You would have to ride the Santa Fe, Monon line, Chicago and Eastern Illinois, Erie, or Grand Trunk Western. 4 or 5 other stations in Chicago. I think the old Dearborn Station(1886) headhouse is still an office building. Of all the great Chicago stations, only LaSalle Street, Union, and North-Western are still in use, and North-Western is a replacement structure, and LaSalle Street is heavily, but tastefully, remodeled.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2019)

_"Across the street from the station, down the block, there's a five-and-10, and right next to that there's a dry cleaning and dyeing place, and right next to that there's this place that sells ribs ..."_


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2019)

There was a dedicated taxi company, Parmalee, which ran between the stations, for transfers. Union is now the only station which sees intercity arrivals and departures. Quite its' old self. Pram scene in _The Untouchables_ was filmed there. Much like Eisensteins' treatment of the same subject in _Battleship Potemkin_.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"Across the street from the station, down the block, there's a five-and-10, and right next to that there's a dry cleaning and dyeing place, and right next to that there's this place that sells ribs ..."_


Twin Anchors wouldn't be too far. There's also a Lou Malnotti's Pizzeria near it. But it's mostly close to where the printing district was.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2019)

4 miles distance between Dearborn Station and Twin Anchors. But good ribs. Worth the "L" ride and walk.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2019)

It's  here. Things are getting distinctly squelchy.

I have a bread doing its final prove and I've made some hummus.

Asparagus soup followed by cheese and onion pasties for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> A cat? frequently. When I was getting my theatre training in the wilds of Montana, one job the students was to catch and eject the Theatre Cat when it tried to get onstage during shows.
> 
> It has to be said that particular moggy kept the place free of mice and rats.



Asparagus, the theatre cat


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Ours does not like tummy rubs, she likes her neck being scratched but no touching of the tummy



You mean you're in danger of having your face removed...

Both mine love having tummy munches. But touch Poppy's tail and you're in for it...


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"Across the street from the station, down the block, there's a five-and-10, and right next to that there's a dry cleaning and dyeing place, and right next to that there's this place that sells ribs ..."_


Probably no five and dime or dry cleaners anymore, either.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2019)

Restrictions on Wal Mart as well .
Heavy restrictions.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> If you remove the feet, then 3.142 mice make an excellent pie.


And mice drumsticks won't have much meat on them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2019)

But I would assume they would make a fine roux.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2019)

Over the past few weeks I have been munching bored beans. They were maturing faster that I could eat them, so I have frozen some. Now growing parrots and ceas.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Over the past few weeks I have been munching bored beans. They were maturing faster that I could eat them, so I have frozen some. Now growing parrots and ceas.



I picked up a load of asparapuss on yellow sticker. Made very nice soup.

Unfortunately I can't abide bored beans.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2019)

All the wet weather is going to halt my activity in the garden.  It is very heavy clay soil, and if you want concrete instead of soil, just stand in the borders when the ground is very wet. 

So I am going to do sowing er… sewing instead. Did not know what to make, so I edited my powing satterns, taking out the ones too old-fashioned, too small 
or very complicated. I will be sowing a light summer top with sleeves. There is enough fabric to also make a skirt.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I picked up a load of asparapuss on yellow sticker. Made very nice soup.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't abide bored beans.



I dislike asparapuss, and will stick to beans.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> I dislike asparapuss, and will stick to beans.



We're like Jack Spratt and his wife then


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> All the wet weather is going to halt my activity in the garden.  It is very heavy clay soil, and if you want concrete instead of soil, just stand in the borders when the ground is very wet.
> 
> So I am going to do sowing er… sewing instead. Did not know what to make, so I edited my powing satterns, taking out the ones too old-fashioned, too small
> or very complicated. I will be sowing a light summer top with sleeves. There is enough fabric to also make a skirt.



Sounds good. The sewing, that is.

I have been working on some writing projects as I can't do anything outside. Though I also have some applique that I should be getting on with...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> All the wet weather is going to halt my activity in the garden.  It is very heavy clay soil, and if you want concrete instead of soil, just stand in the borders when the ground is very wet.
> 
> So I am going to do sowing er… sewing instead. Did not know what to make, so I edited my powing satterns, taking out the ones too old-fashioned, too small
> or very complicated. I will be sowing a light summer top with sleeves. There is enough fabric to also make a skirt.


You'll be mess draking next.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2019)

Is anyone else watching the FIFA Women's World Cup?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Is anyone else watching the FIFA Women's World Cup?


I am. USA massacre Thailand.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2019)

USA Women just beat Thailand Women 13-0


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Is anyone else watching the FIFA Women's World Cup?



Me


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2019)

Yes, but does there come a point when you should not be so gleeful about a victory? Then stop celebrating the additional goals in such an over-the-top manner?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2019)

Perfect training game for the US.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2019)

Call me old-fashioned!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Call me old-fashioned!


@old-fashioned?


----------



## Asa Post (11 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Over the past few weeks I have been munching bored beans. They were maturing faster that I could eat them, so I have frozen some. Now growing parrots and ceas.


My bored beans are just starting to develop pods. 
How can being 90 miles further North make such a difference?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2019)

The new Stannah lift looks like it could cause some embarrassing problems . Get stripped off , step inside , press a button and appear in front of all your guests downstairs instead of having a shower .


----------



## tyred (11 Jun 2019)

I've just eaten a pear.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2019)

I am much in need of a


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2019)

Asa Post said:


> My bored beans are just starting to develop pods.
> How can being 90 miles further North make such a difference?



I sowed them into pots last October or November, I think. Then planted them out in their growing positions. They go dormant over winter, but get a good start when the weather starts to warm up. Is that what you did with yours?

I also think you are more than 90 miles north of here.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The new Stannah lift looks like it could cause some embarrassing problems . Get stripped off , step inside , press a button and appear in front of all your guests downstairs instead of having a shower .


When will you be plumbing it in?


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I am. USA massacre Thailand.


Ole,
Ole ole ole!


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Yes, but does there come a point when you should not be so gleeful about a victory? Then stop celebrating the additional goals in such an over-the-top manner?


No, cause we'll get beat soon enough.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2019)

I am eating anchovy paste on crackers, waiting for the chicken Parmesan/spaghetti to show up.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jun 2019)

Strategy was discussed. The intruder was stalked. A pincer movement was deployed.

Bob took the mouse outside, cos he did not want to share it with Kizzy. I always try to take care of animals in my garden, but mices should not really be in houses.

Kizzy is upset because she did not find the mouse, and did not see me hastily usher Bob outside.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Ole,
> Ole ole ole!



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I5PT65I2ny8


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, cause we'll get beat soon enough.



I think that's the Golden Boot already sewn up though...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

I've finally got "Brothers", the poem I've been working on, to where I want it to be. 

It's been driving me bananas for the last fortnight, but it needs to be right as it's intended as a gift. 

Haven't had this much grief with a piece of poetry in years. Serves me right for choosing a style I very rarely write in, as it's one of the hardest out there.  There was a horrible temptation to slip into rhyming couplets at one point...


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I5PT65I2ny8



Sometimes, thanks to a YouTuber who shall remain nameless,( because he's feckin irritating but capable) _Ole, ole ole ole ole_ gets sung by cyclists going through tunnels. You folks did so well that year, into the semis and all. I would have rather seen you whip Germany, and beat Argentina for the Cup. Falklands II.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2019)

And Ireland into the quarters as well. Good games all around, when you consider how large the brackets are and all.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

Right, off up the wooden hill for me.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2019)

ssh don't all shout at once ... but it's not raining outside here in Poshshire 

Sure it will be soon so don't panic


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> ssh don't all shout at once ... but it's not raining outside here in Poshshire
> 
> Sure it will be soon so don't panic



Oh, it was you lot that sent it here was it?

Can you take it back please, or as you're Poshshire, arrange for a tradesman to come and pick it up for you in a van?


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Jun 2019)

The rain appears to have calmed down


----------



## gaijintendo (12 Jun 2019)

I noticed the time while changing the youngest one's nappy, dressed them and bolted for the train station. BYeeeee.

Ran across town to get a connecting train.

Got some Pepsi Max, and arrived at my desk 2 minutes late and wiped the sweat of my forehead.

I have now thoroughly washed my head and hands in the work bathroom sink.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> When will you be plumbing it in?


I just saw the advert last night and thought that it looked like a shower cubicle.
I was wondering how you would prevent things , pets or people from getting squashed when the lift descended ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2019)

Morning. It isn't raining at the moment but the air is damp .

We will be doing some baby sitting in the museum later .


----------



## fossyant (12 Jun 2019)

Well, dropped my son off at the Station for his journey to Le Mans. We managed to reduce the 'bags' down to a medium suitcase, a rucksack and a tent - still very heavy. 

He's meeting two friends at Euston as they are travelling from a different station. Should make Le Mans some time this evening - lots of walking and trains. Virgin to Euston, walk to St Pancras, Eurostar to Paris, transfer on Metro, Paris to Le Mans by train, then tram to the circuit and a walk/busses to the camp site.

One lad has pulled out at last minute as he applied for his passport too late ! Was hoping to buy tickets last minute (not a cheap option).


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It isn't raining at the moment but the air is damp .
> 
> We will be doing some baby sitting in the museum later .


Mummy not there?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, it was you lot that sent it here was it?
> 
> Can you take it back please, or as you're Poshshire, arrange for a tradesman to come and pick it up for you in a van?


Didn't want to bother when you got the wrong weather before though. If only you'd returned it then...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mummy not there?



Not unless it's got an Egyptian section.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not unless it's got an Egyptian section.


Celtic, Celtic Chinese or

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PCOyIR6hp-Q


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Celtic, Celtic Chinese or
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PCOyIR6hp-Q




Good to see the Undead are taking part in the drive to multiculturalism.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good to see the Undead are taking part in the drive to multiculturalism.


You anywhere near to 
Sommersdorf?


----------



## Asa Post (12 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> I sowed them into pots last October or November, I think. Then planted them out in their growing positions. They go dormant over winter, but get a good start when the weather starts to warm up. Is that what you did with yours?
> 
> I also think you are more than 90 miles north of here.


You had a 5 month start on me 
Bench Freans and Rarlet Scunners were sown in pots and planted out later. No flowers yet, but I wouldn't expect any until July.
Bored Beans were sown direct on 20th March.

According to Google Maps, Worcester is 87 miles from Sheffield as the crow flies (_other birds may take longer routes_). I'm not in the middle of Sheffield, and I'm guessing that you're not in the middle of Worcester, but the distance must be about right.
Using the latitude of the two cities, and assuming one degree is 69 miles, I'm only 82 miles north of you.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You anywhere near to
> Sommersdorf?



Miles away.

I was going to ask how you knew about that but then I realised you were probably there at the time...


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Miles away.
> 
> I was going to ask how you knew about that but then I realised you were probably there at the time...


Within cycling range?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Within cycling range?



How long have I got? 

Everything in Europe is within cycling range, eventually.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> How long have I got?
> 
> Everything in Europe is within cycling range, eventually.



More sensible answer: if it's the one near Regensburg it's about 350k, which at my 'leisurely' pace means about 5 days.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> How long have I got?
> 
> Everything in Europe is within cycling range, eventually.


Close enough that your enthusiasm wouldn't be dappenned on the way.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Close enough that your enthusiasm wouldn't be dappenned on the way.



My enthusiasm is pretty damp today and I haven't gone anywhere except taking Beautiful Daughter to kindergarten.

That said, sometimes I look at a map and an blown away at the amount of beautiful and downright weird places I could visit on a bike, just in Germany...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2019)

Just sent two applications to different people in my former technical college.

You never know...


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

@Reynard, get a lock for your freezer!


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good to see the Undead are taking part in the drive to multiculturalism.


Celts are everywhere.




And the Biblical Galatians are Celts too, so the clergy tell me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard, get a lock for your freezer!
> View attachment 470435


So many questions-
1- They actually mention names in a police blotter section of a newspaper?
2-Who has £ 200.00 worth of chicken, sausages and ready meals in a freezer? Wonder what's in the fridge?
3- Have the police thought to look for someone starting up a food truck?


----------



## fossyant (12 Jun 2019)

Son now on Eurostar with two friends.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Celts are everywhere.
> View attachment 470436
> 
> And the Biblical Galatians are Celts too, so the clergy tell me.



What is the yellow blob?


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What is the yellow blob?


Me Blobby in disguise


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What is the yellow blob?


Looks like Bavaria.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2019)

Actually, it where the Hallstatt Culture was. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hallstatt_culture


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

It is  here chez Casa Reynard.

In other news, I have boned and jointed the guinea fowl I bought on Sunday. The carcass is now in the crock pot to make stock, one breast and the trimmings have been put aside for the girls' tea and the legs, wings and remaining breast are marinating in yoghurt with garlic, ginger and curry powder.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard, get a lock for your freezer!
> View attachment 470435



I have guard cats.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks like Bavaria.



Don't tell the Württembergers that.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> So many questions-
> 
> Who has £ 200.00 worth of chicken, sausages and ready meals in a freezer? Wonder what's in the fridge?



No ready meals here - I very rarely buy them. As for the rest, I'd really hate to think...   



> Have the police thought to look for someone starting up a food truck?



Some of the other Tesco regulars seem to think the Chinese Ladies serve up their YS bargains in the restaurant they own / run. (They don't - besides, it's against regs, so if they get caught...)


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Don't tell the Württembergers that.


I don't know them, although they might be that new family across the street.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

Still  here.

Am watching Nigeria v South Korea


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Am watching Nigeria v South Korea


The countries, how via CCTV?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> So many questions-
> 1- They actually mention names in a police blotter section of a newspaper?
> 2-Who has £ 200.00 worth of chicken, sausages and ready meals in a freezer? Wonder what's in the fridge?
> 3- Have the police thought to look for someone starting up a food truck?


To answer the second part of your second question, possibly nothing now.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> The countries, how via CCTV?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2019)

I've just had 2 slices of toast, slavered with rhubarb & ginger preserve..


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

I've had two chocolate biskits.

Now for a


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Jun 2019)

Train lines closed - England cut off

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-48612997


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

Still  here.

But mirabile, I'm listening to cricket


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Still  here.
> 
> But mirabile, I'm listening to cricket



Yes, and I am, 52 wanted of 7 overs with 3 wickets left, might get entertaining towards the end.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Yes, and I am, 52 wanted of 7 overs with 3 wickets left, might get entertaining towards the end.



Yeah... The Pakistan tail's got some wag in it right now. One more wicket though, and the game will swing the other way for sure.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

Well, two wickets gone in short order.

That's probably game over now.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2019)

I have found 2 more Dragonflies in the pond . I think they are waiting for summer .

In other news the museum sitting went well . We had 15 visitors to the D Day exhibition in the morning . Some of the visitors were interested in some of the bits I took along , 75 mm shell, 6 pdr anti tank gun shell case, trench periscope , and some trench art .


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

It is all over now... In the end it kind of fizzled out. Shame really.

Brilliant bit of fielding to close out the game though.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have found 2 more Dragonflies in the pond . I think they are waiting for summer .
> 
> In other news the museum sitting went well . We had 15 visitors to the D Day exhibition in the morning . Some of the visitors were interested in some of the bits I took along , 75 mm shell, 6 pdr anti tank gun shell case, trench periscope , and some trench art .



Didn't realise you liked military history...


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2019)

I visited the Churchill Barriers at Scapa Flo today. Hardly Mundane, I know, but I'm going with the military history theme..


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Didn't realise you liked military history...


Yes. But I also find lots of things interesting .


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Yes, and I am, 52 wanted of 7 overs with 3 wickets left, might get entertaining towards the end.


Sort of sums up cricket boring as floss but might get interesting


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes. But I also find lots of things interesting .



It's one of my geekier interests.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Still  here.
> 
> But mirabile, I'm listening to cricket


Stop listening to the cricket then!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Jun 2019)

Packing done, baggage allowances met, and my flight leaves the day after tomorrow...
_
Sommes-nous déjà là_ ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jun 2019)

And yes, it's raining here this morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jun 2019)

Man arrested in Peterborough B&Q panic buying wood..
Lawyer said God spoke to him


Bloody rain


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> And yes, it's raining here this morning.



Same here  still the forecast for the weekend is grey rather than rain so should be able to get some miles in and hopefully a few other jobs done


----------



## Paulus (13 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> And yes, it's raining here this morning.


Surprisingly it's rain here too


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2019)

Morning. Tut tut! Looks like rain !


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's one of my geekier interests.


Growing up in the 50's it was one main theme on infant kids minds.
An interesting aspect from yesterday was when a lady brought her father's army shirt and belt in wondering if the museum would be interested in it . She didn't know anything about her father's military history apart from that he ended up in Germany .
There weren't any markings on the shirt, the only clue was the colour of the belt . I said that she could try writing to the Medals Office who might be able to find her dad's military records.
Meanwhile when I got back home I went on to the net and researched army belt colour schemes eventually finding which one it belonged to . We gave our information to the museum who has her details . So hopefully she will know a little bit more about her dad.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Same here  still the forecast for the weekend is grey rather than rain so should be able to get some miles in and hopefully a few other jobs done



My ride today is cancelled, normally I'd ride Saturday if I can't Thursday, but it Fathers Day Sunday and our lad's down to see us tomorrow so my next chance of a ride is Monday


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Jun 2019)

yet again

Still, 1 day closer to the weekend


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2019)

Son made it to Le Mans last night. Got to Porsche Curves to watch the practice laps. Today's job will be supplies !!


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jun 2019)

Dry here


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Packing done, baggage allowances met, and my flight leaves the day after tomorrow...
> _
> Sommes-nous déjà là_ ?


You will be onboard when it does?


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You will be onboard when it does?



Should that read ?



classic33 said:


> Will you be onboard when it does?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2019)

Its raining here ! I thought I would just check the pond life . The Dragonfly that I sort of rescued seems to have gorn ! I thought I would just check on the ones I found yesterday and found a newly emerged one getting soaked . I took pity on it and picked the leaf it was clinging to and took them both into our greenhouse. It should have a better chance in there .I will check it later .


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2019)

It's  here too. Quel surprise... 

I have unblocked the sink in the bathroom.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Growing up in the 50's it was one main theme on infant kids minds.
> An interesting aspect from yesterday was when a lady brought her father's army shirt and belt in wondering if the museum would be interested in it . She didn't know anything about her father's military history apart from that he ended up in Germany .
> There weren't any markings on the shirt, the only clue was the colour of the belt . I said that she could try writing to the Medals Office who might be able to find her dad's military records.
> Meanwhile when I got back home I went on to the net and researched army belt colour schemes eventually finding which one it belonged to . We gave our information to the museum who has her details . So hopefully she will know a little bit more about her dad.



I grew up in the late 70s and the 80s, and being female, it's not exactly what you'd expect, is it? 

Having said that, I'm a military brat on both parents' sides (and they from military families as well), although both had left the forces before I put in an appearance. I have the odd distinction of my grandfathers having fought on opposite sides in WW1... 

Both grandfathers also served in WW2, paternal as a senior Colonel in the Polish army and maternal in the Belgian resistance. I've got a fair bit of the former's wartime bits and bobs, and it's fascinating to put them into context with what was going on.

The museum sounds like fun though. One of the best bits of militaria / military history is doing the research.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's  here too. Quel surprise...
> 
> I have unblocked the sink in the bathroom.


Why'd you take it to the bathroom to unblock it?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Should that read ?


No


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why'd you take it to the bathroom to unblock it?



Or rather, it was the bathroom sink that I unblocked.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2019)

Beautiful Wife, who has flown around the world, assisted in earthquake relief efforts and led teams working in some rather dangerous and exotic places, is currently having 'issues' with some chewing gum stuck to her finger.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Wife, who has flown around the world, assisted in earthquake relief efforts and led teams working in some rather dangerous and exotic places, is currently having 'issues' with some chewing gum stuck to her finger.



*cough*

Alcohol hand gel. Or eau de cologne.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2019)

A  and a bag of cheese & onion crisps and Australia v Brazil on the telly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2019)

I've just had a brilliant idea.

I'll be going off on an interview in a couple of weeks to somewhere the other side of yonder beyond nowhere, so much so that they're nicely saying I can have an afternoon interview to get there in time. 

The problem with this, of course, is that it means I can't get back in the same day: I'd end up arriving at some unchristian hour of the next morning.

Now, I'd be taking the Xtracycle anyway, because it's handy to have transport between station and interview location, and the Xtracycle has lots of luggage capacity. So I'm wondering: instead of rushing back, I could ride into the very beautiful hills, wild camp overnight, and ride to another railway station the next morning after a mini tour.

Hmmm...


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just had a brilliant idea.
> 
> I'll be going off on an interview in a couple of weeks to somewhere the other side of yonder beyond nowhere, so much so that they're nicely saying I can have an afternoon interview to get there in time.
> 
> ...


That sounds like it could be interesting - so what's it doing in the 'Mundane News' thread? lol


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> A  and a bag of cheese & onion crisps and Australia v Brazil on the telly.


Same, minus the  and the crisps.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just had a brilliant idea.
> 
> I'll be going off on an interview in a couple of weeks to somewhere the other side of yonder beyond nowhere, so much so that they're nicely saying I can have an afternoon interview to get there in time.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a plan.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> That sounds like it could be interesting - so what's it doing in the 'Mundane News' thread? lol



Because having random wild ideas is pretty mundane for me: the challenge is making them happen...

I've just worked out I could catch a train to the end of the branch line in Zell im Wiesental, then ride about 15k to Todtmoos. I think there's a route along much of the old railway for that section. If I aim to stop overnight just north of Todtmoos, then ride over the peak to Feldberg the next day, that'd be about 35k in total with 850m climbing. The climb sounds murderous, but the short ride could compensate for that, right?

Exciting new cycling and some interesting train riding sounds good to me...


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Because having random wild ideas is pretty mundane for me: the challenge is making them happen...
> 
> I've just worked out I could catch a train to the end of the branch line in Zell im Wiesental, then ride about 15k to Todtmoos. I think there's a route along much of the old railway for that section. If I aim to stop overnight just north of Todtmoos, then ride over the peak to Feldberg the next day, that'd be about 35k in total with 850m climbing. The climb sounds murderous, but the short ride could compensate for that, right?
> 
> Exciting new cycling and some interesting train riding sounds good to me...



I'm prone to these moments as well... Remember my crackpot one day ride - train - ride - train - ride to Hampshire (and then back) in September? 

I'm doing it again on the 21st July, weather permitting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm prone to these moments as well... Remember my crackpot one day ride - train - ride - train - ride to Hampshire (and then back) in September?
> 
> I'm doing it again on the 21st July, weather permitting.



How well does that work? I'm conscious that I'd be in 'new' territory and I'd need to cross a watershed. I'm not sure how well I'd do if I had to catch a train.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2019)

It stopped  a while back.

Not for long.

It's  again.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> How well does that work? I'm conscious that I'd be in 'new' territory and I'd need to cross a watershed. I'm not sure how well I'd do if I had to catch a train.



I had a few squeaky bum moments, I won't deny... I got lost twice, which was a pain, and a bike that was overgeared for the terrain. But it was fun in a rather crackpot way.

But a good set of maps, train timetables, a compass and some forward planning for sure.

For me, it was knowing which was absolutely the last train I could get out of Winchester in the evening and still make my onward connection at Kings Cross. It was a Sunday as well, so it certainly made things a bit more hairy; that ticking clock in the back of your head is always there. At least I didn't have to pre-book the bike on any of the trains.

Now I've done it once, it should be easier this time, especially since a) I now have a bike with better gearing and b) I have a better idea of where I'm going.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jun 2019)

As my son is away with school, my daughter wanted to come clothes shopping. Tonight was picked as it’s a quiet night at the shopping centre (my stipulation). I was ready to go home 5 minutes after I got here. We’ve now been here 2.5 hours. 

Please let it be over soon


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2019)

Oooooo, Australia have beaten Brazil


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2019)

I accidentally put Anthisan on my toothbrush this morning. 
Fortunately, I noticed a smell that wasn't toothpaste, before scrubbing my teeth.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2019)

Just been out and caught some fish and chips and now we have a little bit of sunshine .


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2019)

I've just had a cheese, onion and ham toastie for supper.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Jun 2019)

There's something going on in our local post box.....


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> There's something going on in our local post box.....
> View attachment 470596
> View attachment 470597



That doesn't look typical Shepheards Bush.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Jun 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> That doesn't look typical Shepheards Bush.


It isn't. It's Cornwall.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> There's something going on in our local post box.....
> View attachment 470596
> View attachment 470597


George V postbox.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Jun 2019)

I've taken the precaution of putting a couple of concrete blocks on the lavatory seat.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 470602
> I've taken the precaution of putting a couple of concrete blocks on the lavatory seat.


They'll leave marks, where you'd rather not have them!


----------



## tyred (13 Jun 2019)

I think my calendar has broken and is running slow. It tells me it's June when the thermometer says it's November.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jun 2019)

tyred said:


> I think my calendar has broken and is running slow. It tells me it's June when the thermometer says it's November.



View: https://youtu.be/dq8D5dUAzTY


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Son made it to Le Mans last night. Got to Porsche Curves to watch the practice laps. Today's job will be supplies !!


At least he won't have to watch it on Eurosport with Carlton Kirby on commentary duties!


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> At least he won't have to watch it on Eurosport with Carlton Kirby on commentary duties!



They are enjoying themselves. Red Flagged at the moment - possible crash on practice. Internet a bit rubbish track side (i.e. mobile - big data allowance).

Spent 160 euro's in the supermarket for this weekend's supplies (between 3)....


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> They are enjoying themselves. Red Flagged at the moment - possible crash on practice. Internet a bit rubbish track side (i.e. mobile - big data allowance).
> 
> Spent 160 euro's in the supermarket for this weekend's supplies (between 3)....


That's a lot of beer, you've taught him well master.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> That's a lot of beer, you've taught him well master.



They had a foldable trolly that we've got. Fair amount of beer, disposable BBQ, wood for a fire (Le Mans seem lax on fires), hot dogs, beer, bread, beer, gas, beer, pepsi max (lots). Oh, and re-cycled bags from Asda, Sainsbury and Morrisons (from UK as they took them). I'd researched where the nearest big supermarket was - it's just off the tram line - worked well for them..


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2019)

PS they also have our 2 burner stove/grill - just needed to get a gas can, which is dead easy.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2019)

The rain held off here until mid afternoon, but there's been a strong breeze all day. Guess who was out on his bike the other side of Ipswich when the rain began having thought it would stay dry all day...

Just booked the hotel & gig ticket for my annual trip to Nottingham so I can watch live music while enjoying a drink. I have to drive to anthing in Norwich or Cambridge so can't touch a drop. Honeyblood at the Rescue Rooms in October. The cheap advance rail tickets are yet to be released, but I'll post the details on here when they've been purchased so @Reynard can be at Ely rail station to drop off a chocolate cake for the trip


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2019)

Oh, and my lad's 'solar charger' charged two battery banks for their phones etc.... He spent a fair amount on it..big fold out panel, but it does the job even under cloud.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> At least he won't have to watch it on Eurosport with Carlton Kirby on commentary duties!



I'm sticking to Radio Le Mans plus whatever they're showing on Quest.

I'll miss the start though, as I'm stewarding at the joint Siamese and Oriental shows in Moulton on Saturday.

And there's the Touring Car meeting from Croft on Sunday.

I'll be a pile of goo by Sunday night. But in a good way.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jun 2019)

What I thought was a weed growing in one of my palm trees pots outside turned out to be a potato plant, when i plucked it from the soil.
I left It by the side of the palm tree intending to put it on a nearby compost heap. As it wilted due to lack of nourishment I felt sorry for it,so I replanted it not really expecting it to survive. After a day back in the soil it's perked up. The potatoes on it were about the size of very small eggs. I'll leave it another few weeks then dig it up again to see how big the spuds are.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jun 2019)

Ode to the solar-powered bird-bath fountain:

Saturday, installed in haste
Gloomy clouds then buckets of rain
Oh bird-bath fountain, when will you work?
Sunday came, the anxious wait
Blackened clouds became light grey
Bird-bath fountain inert again
No solar power, just more rain.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2019)

There's a lot of small spuds around here. It's like they're multiplying instead of growing.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jun 2019)

It's still raining and the slugs are having an orgy on the patio. Wish they would keep the noise down.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2019)

A  would be nice right now.

Watching the highlights of the EWC bikes from Oschersleben.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> It's still raining and the slugs are having an orgy on the patio. Wish they would keep the noise down.


Well, they've never had one of theirs elected as party leader before....


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Just been out and caught some fish and chips and now we have a little bit of sunshine .


My Long John Silvers' closed a week or two ago, so now I only have JJ's for cheap fish and chip option.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> My Long John Silvers' closed a week or two ago, so now I only have JJ's for cheap fish and chip option.


Cheap as in cheap?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2019)

Cogito Ergo Sum Ego Somnia

What is reality
Is it this daily grind
Tainted with grief and pain
In a world built by strife
Or is real when I sleep
Cradled by gentle dreams
These beautiful moments
Shielding me from myself
Perhaps there is much truth
Should I tell you that
I dream therefore I am


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cheap as in cheap?


Oh, about 8 dollars US, not bad for the Midwest.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, about 8 dollars US, not bad for the Midwest.


Not cheap food with an expensive price then.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Cogito Ergo Sum Ego Somnia
> 
> What is reality
> Is it this daily grind
> ...


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2019)

Guess what it's raining again 
Anyway other news is that it's Friday mufty day at work for me 
Saturday tomorrow so hopefully some miles


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Jun 2019)

> having a conversation with a stranger on your way to work may leave you both feeling happier than you would think.



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-48459940


Ooooh, I can't see that being the case on That London's Underground.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jun 2019)

Diogenes said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-48459940
> 
> 
> Ooooh, I can't see that being the case on That London's Underground.



I understand the reasoning and it could work for some people but others may not want to speak to strangers, autistic people may have a problem and may not want/know how to which other may mistake for being rude-others who have been harassed on public transport may have an issue with it. Good and bad idea.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2019)

Another wet day. Daughter's last GCSE today. 1/2 day in work as off to our caravan in the rain !!!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> My Long John Silvers' closed a week or two ago, so now I only have JJ's for cheap fish and chip option.


Are they any good though ?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2019)

Morning ! What a glorious sunny day, I think ill go for a cycle ride !
Oh ! Hang on a minute I think I'm wearing the wrong glasses !
My rose tinted ones look so much like my normal pair .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2019)

The price of our Cod and chips for 2 last night was £11.40 which is cheap compared with what we have had to pay at the seaside.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning ! What a glorious sunny day, I think ill go for a cycle ride !
> Oh ! Hang on a minute I think I'm wearing the wrong glasses !
> My rose tinted ones look so much like my normal pair .



Never mind rose tinted, should have gone to spec savers !


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The price of our Cod and chips for 2 last night was £11.40 which is cheap compared with what we have had to pay at the seaside.



Cheap. yikes.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Cheap. yikes.


I find that the quantity is too much these days so I've saved some for today . The chips are just chipped spuds, nothing fancy but the Cod is large for a normal sized piece. I'd hate to think how big a large piece would be .


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Are they any good though ?


Better than most, made fresh, though, so you have to wait. Next to the mosque, so Friday night may be a crush on parking.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The price of our Cod and chips for 2 last night was £11.40 which is cheap compared with what we have had to pay at the seaside.


That would be a typical equivalent to the U.S., but seafood seems cheaper by the seaside. You could even get a lobster roll at McDonald's. (but it's that cold type, with sauce, like they serve in Maine. ) I much prefer the hot type, with butter, on a brioche, as in Connecticut.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2019)

I'm 950 miles from the ocean, BTW. My closest ocean beach is in New Jersey.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Diogenes said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-48459940
> 
> 
> Ooooh, I can't see that being the case on That London's Underground.


Tried that once. Think I frightened them into giving me half the carriage.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Are they any good though ?


Only in the cold.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm 950 miles from the ocean, BTW. My closest ocean beach is in New Jersey.


A stones throw !


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm 950 miles from the ocean, BTW. My closest ocean beach is in New Jersey.



I'm a bit closer. I think my nearest beach is in Genoa, about 650km, but two countries from here...


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2019)

We have had some bits of blue sky and warm sunshine . It has made the Dragonflies get excited . 2 that were sheltering in the pond this morning have flown off . Even the one which I placed underneath the trees which I thought had gone but had only moved to another branch has gone . The one in the greenhouse has disappeared . And 2 new ones have appeared from the pond .
I think the total is now up to 8 .


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We have had some bits of blue sky and warm sunshine . It has made the Dragonflies get excited . 2 that were sheltering in the pond this morning have flown off . Even the one which I placed underneath the trees which I thought had gone but had only moved to another branch has gone . The one in the greenhouse has disappeared . And 2 new ones have appeared from the pond .
> I think the total is now up to 8 .


 for having the environment for them to breed.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2019)

Busy morning running errands.

Although a quick duck into Tesco yielded a job lot of cheese on YS: brie, old amsterdam, parmesan, goat's cheese, edam and red leicester. 

Need to sort out my stewarding kit for tomorrow.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2019)

Blue sky and sun in Poshshire yippppeee


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A stones throw !



If you have a trebuchet...


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> If you have a trebuchet...


Pumpkin Chucker surely?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2019)

Just washed the Xtracycle and commuter bike in the hope of a ride alone or with Elder Son tomorrow. Expect reports of extremely localised apocalyptic weather conditions around Stuttgart for the next week or so.


----------



## alicat (14 Jun 2019)

June Spencer, the actress who has played Peggy Woolley (formerly Archer) in The Archers since the start in the 1950s, is 100 today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just washed the Xtracycle and commuter bike in the hope of a ride alone or with Elder Son tomorrow. Expect reports of extremely localised apocalyptic weather conditions around Stuttgart for the next week or so.



It looks like I'll be riding solo tomorrow as Elder Son wants to spend the day with his girlfriend (Honestly, young people today, et c...).

The plan was to ride to Tübingen again like last week, and push on about 10-15k to Rottenburg am Neckar, the next big town, so I know the route for the Imperial century which was planned for next week.

Except that I've just worked out the route and Map My Ride says it is almost 140km to Rottenburg a. N.

An imperial century is 160k, a mere 20k further...


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It looks like I'll be riding solo tomorrow as Elder Son wants to spend the day with his girlfriend (Honestly, young people today, et c...).
> 
> The plan was to ride to Tübingen again like last week, and push on about 10-15k to Rottenburg am Neckar, the next big town, so I know the route for the Imperial century which was planned for next week.
> 
> ...


161, or as near as makes no difference. You'd have come up short.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> 161, or as near as makes no difference. You'd have come up short.



The village I'd already planned to use as the 'Turning point' is 165k. As an added plus there's an interesting railway junction there.

I was trying to spare you the details but I'd forgotten the sort of people that post on here...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Jun 2019)

A break in my sister's chemo meant we were able to have a quiet family gathering to belatedly celebrate her 50th. She enjoyed just sitting back and letting the family chatter wash over her.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The village I'd already planned to use as the 'Turning point' is 165k. As an added plus there's an interesting railway junction there.
> 
> I was trying to spare you the details but I'd forgotten the sort of people that post on here...


You plan on doing 330 kilometres?

You're not planning on being on the tops during this ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You plan on doing 330 kilometres?
> 
> You're not planning on being on the tops during this ride.



I'm not thinking before writing, that's the problem.

One of the problems anyway.

If I turn around at the village of Eyach, I'll ride a total of 165k there and back, this being 4k over the 161 required for an imperial century.

This is of course if I can be bothered. I may turn around in Rottenburg a. N. and leave the century for another day, as it were.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2019)

Diogenes said:


> A break in my sister's chemo meant we were able to have a quiet family gathering to belatedly celebrate her 50th. She enjoyed just sitting back and letting the family chatter wash over her.



I'd call that "pretty good news" frankly. Congratulations to your sister, on both counts...


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not thinking before writing, that's the problem.
> 
> One of the problems anyway.
> 
> ...


And there was me thinking you'd a decent ride planned. And with no trams involved either!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> And there was me thinking you'd a decent ride planned. And with no trams involved either!



Give me time...

Are you a tram enthusiast in particular? I can make a note to take pictures when I pass trams...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jun 2019)

I went to where we have our Go Ride coaching session to see what the ground was like after all the rain this week. I went three hours before the session. It was solid ground with the bonus of sunshine. I checked the Met Office and they forecast a 10% chance of rain. Fantastic! Go Ride is on! 

Get to the Go Ride session and the heaven's open. The rain is bouncing 8 inches off the ground. People turn up and have to be sent away.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Give me time...
> 
> Are you a tram enthusiast in particular? I can make a note to take pictures when I pass trams...







More the locomotive than tram type.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> More the locomotive than tram type.



I'll bear that in mind tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll bear that in mind tomorrow.


You'll be too busy pedaling though. Amongst other things.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll be too busy pedaling though. Amongst other things.



I can multitask you know. 

Sometimes with out falling off the bike.

Anyway, I've been running around trying to get ready for tomorrow, I've failed miserably but I want a decent nights sleep.

Bed...


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can multitask you know.
> 
> Sometimes with out falling off the bike.
> 
> ...


o
You're the one doing the imperial century, you go.

Keep an eye open for FR3501, around 09:00


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2019)

Watching England v Argentina after a very fine supper of mushroom stroganoff topped with crumbled danish blue and buckwheat pasta. Oh, and a lovely ripe peach to round everything off.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2019)

I just went out of the back door and heard a load of snorting going on, a bit like a steam engine . It took us a while but we eventually saw two Hedgehogs.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jun 2019)

Finally - a liquid sunshine free day and warm enough for shorts & my Tony the Tiger Frosties top on today's ride (June's metric 100), but by eck it was windy! 
The good news is that the weather is due to stay non wet for a few days






Guess who's back at work tomorrow morning and doesn't have a day off until next Saturday


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I just went out of the back door and heard a load of snorting going on, a bit like a steam engine . It took us a while but we eventually saw two Hedgehogs.



Amorous hedgehogs? Noisy devils


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Finally - a liquid sunshine free day and warm enough for shorts & my Tony the Tiger Frosties top on today's ride (June's metric 100), but by eck it was windy!
> The good news is that the weather is due to stay non wet for a few days
> 
> View attachment 470766
> ...



You were lucky - we had some pretty hefty showers here.

Love the sound of that jersey btw.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I just went out of the back door and heard a load of snorting going on, a bit like a steam engine . It took us a while but we eventually saw two Hedgehogs.


Big hedgehogs!


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2019)

Right, that's my  finished. Off up my quirky wooden hill in a moment or two.

Have to be up bright (!) and early as I'm stewarding at the Siamese and Oriental show in Moulton tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's my  finished. Off up my quirky wooden hill in a moment or two.
> 
> Have to be up bright (!) and early as I'm stewarding at the Siamese and Oriental show in Moulton tomorrow.


"Warm & wet" more like it.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

Did you know, that on average you drink approximately a credit/debit cards worth of plastic a day?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Pumpkin Chucker surely?


Been to the contests for both, back in the day, as I only live about 20 miles from Morton, Illinois, home of the pumpkin festival, as well as most of the pumpkins used in canning, and factory(Nestle) that cans them


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

Nestle produce Quality Street(10,000,000 individual sweets per day, every day) and have their egg plant, not too far from me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2019)

Felt ill at work, went to the doctor after, then to the pharmacy and grocery shopping with Mrs. GA.

I am told I may have to start behaving myself better.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2019)

Waiting on test results for a few days.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Felt ill at work, went to the doctor after, then to the pharmacy and grocery shopping with Mrs. GA.
> 
> I am told I may have to start behaving myself better.


Nowt serious?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Waiting on test results for a few days.


I hope they come back okay .


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jun 2019)

Well its sunny, off out for a muddy mtb session, it may be ok but i think it will be interesting..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2019)

My water supply was off last night but it came back on at about 7:15am. When I turned the kitchen tap on it spluttered so violently that I could see the tap shaking. Anyhow, it's now running smoothly and I'm about to start my first mug of tea.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2019)

Morning. We are on our second . Just looking out of the window. Light grey, we have just had a bit of a shower .
I'll continue drinking my .


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. We are on our second . Just looking out of the window. Light grey, we have just had a bit of a shower .
> I'll continue drinking my .



I haven't had my first cuppa yet but I have had a couple of glasses of orange juice


----------



## Speicher (15 Jun 2019)

Today I am not feeling very well. 

I might borrow one of @Reynard's plumpitty days. Do you think she will notice?


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Today I am not feeling very well.
> 
> I might borrow one of @Reynard's plumpitty days. Do you think she will notice?


Nah I think she's busy cat juggling today so she won't notice.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Nah I think she's busy cat juggling today so she won't notice.



I will return the Plumpitty to her before Inspector Montalbano sees it is missing and starts hinvestigating.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Today I am not feeling very well.
> 
> I might borrow one of @Reynard's plumpitty days. Do you think she will notice?


She'll be too tired to notice this weekend. Don't worry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nowt serious?


Not particularly as it stands now, but we'll see what tests say.Still has little chance of being a big problem. Most likely dietary and size changes.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not particularly as it stands now, but we'll see what tests say.Still has little chance of being a big problem. Most likely dietary and size changes.


Best o'luck


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2019)

Thank You. I've inherited the good health/athletic gene in the family, and have been lucky enough to have had good health care from about 30 years onward. Health Maintenance Organizations are a good deal more comprehensive and long-term goals oriented than just going to the doctor when there's a crisis, which is the traditional thing to do here in the States. I also have access to more fruits and vegetables than many others, living where I do. And my parents were early adapters of the health food /healthy lifestyle concept back when.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2019)

We have been having problems with our phones. We thought we would try new batteries as we couldn't decide which new one to buy . The batteries worked fine last night but it was back to not working again this moening . 
Just been out and bought a new set, fitted them , put all our numbers in and ...... Flippin thing sounds fuzzy. It will be going back !


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We have been having problems with our phones. We thought we would try new batteries as we couldn't decide which new one to buy . The batteries worked fine last night but it was back to not working again this moening .
> Just been out and bought a new set, fitted them , put all our numbers in and ...... Flippin thing sounds fuzzy. It will be going back !


Rechargable batterries of the correct type?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

From police in Halifax, Nova Scotia
_"Halifax_Police @HfxRegPolice Jun 12

Commuters of Halifax, This exercise ball rolling down the roadway caused a 4 vehicle collision & as a result, a driver was issued a ticket for following too closely today. Please pay attention to the roadway and the vehicles ahead, behind & beside you. SD pic twitter.com/A1M4v8IkmS "_


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2019)

Back... Cream crackered. But a fun day juggling Siameeses.

Am keeping an eye on the Le Mans 24 hours, and am about to go raid the fridge.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Felt ill at work, went to the doctor after, then to the pharmacy and grocery shopping with Mrs. GA.
> 
> I am told I may have to start behaving myself better.



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Today I am not feeling very well.
> 
> I might borrow one of @Reynard's plumpitty days. Do you think she will notice?



You're welcome to borrow one of my plumpitty days @Speicher 

As long as you send me Giuseppe Fazio...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> You're welcome to borrow one of my plumpitty days @Speicher
> 
> As long as you send me Giuseppe Fazio...


How'll that fit through your letterbox?


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> You were lucky - we had some pretty hefty showers here.
> 
> *Love the sound of that jersey btw.*



It's Grrreat...


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2019)

Settling down with a  and a plate of chocolate biskits and Radio Le Mans. 

In it for the long haul now.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> It's Grrreat...
> View attachment 470943



Tres cool


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Settling down with a  and a plate of chocolate biskits and Radio Le Mans.
> 
> In it for the long haul now.


Just short of eight hours in so far.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jun 2019)

Early night tonight as I'm too tired to stay up much longer - even with Le Mans on the TV & streaming the commentary. I was woken at just after 3 o'clock this morning by work on the rail line upgrade. Didn't they think that it was a bit early to be using a noisy, high revving petrol powered grinder or cutting machine - idiots!


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2019)

I'm going to stay up till I wilt.

Given that I was up well before 6 this morning, that will probably be in about three hours or so...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm going to stay up till I wilt.
> 
> Given that I was up well before 6 this morning, that will probably be in about three hours or so...


You'll not be listening to the whole race!


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're not listening to the whole race!



Probably not this time, though I usually do if I can. 

The first time I stayed up to listen to the the whole race was 1990...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Probably not this time, though I usually do if I can.
> 
> The first time I stayed up to listen to the the whole race was 1990...


There's only 15 hours 27 minutes to go.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2019)

I'm still here. Now watching live on Quest.

With another  of course.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm still here. Now watching live on Quest.
> 
> With another  of course.


Still here?


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Still here?



Still here...


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2019)

Still here, but wilting now...


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Still here, but wilting now...


Only 11 hours to go.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If I turn around at the village of Eyach, I'll ride a total of 165k there and back, this being 4k over the 161 required for an imperial century.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2019)

Morning. It is all go here at the moment . The top window was open ,which Schrodie spotted and immediately leapt up onto forcing me to leap out of bed to catch him before he dropped out . I lowered him down thinking it was safe to do so only for him to spot a walk! I would say fly, but it didn't ! He then chased it at slow speed, the fly refusing to fly .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 470966


How did the rear wheel get back there ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2019)

I took the new phone back . It is amazing how new technology can replicate the sound of 2 empty baked bean cans and a piece of string . 
My wife went on line and discovered a solution to our BT phone problem . Something to do with a call log thingy being full !  Once that was emptied the thing has been working fine .
I'm expecting a newer arrival later .


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> How did the rear wheel get back there ?



Because of my astonishing acceleration.

_More sensible answer: It's an Xtracycle free radical bolted onto the back of a hybrid mountain bike. Very clever and makes the bike more useful and more comfortable._


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I took the new phone back . It is amazing how new technology can replicate the sound of 2 empty baked bean cans and a piece of string .
> My wife went on line and discovered a solution to our BT phone problem . Something to do with a call log thingy being full !  Once that was emptied the thing has been working fine .
> I'm expecting a newer arrival later .




 awesome ain't it


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jun 2019)

Not a bad morning 
Step farthers day for me, off to a bbq.. 
Moto gp on now from Catalunya. So a perfect day.. I may have a couple of cold ones later...


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2019)

I can see a tiny patch of blue sky .

Mouse was on the menu for supper last night ! Or so he thought as he brought it into the living room . Luckily it was dead and I managed to take it off him and throw it out on to the back lawn .
Well ! I was about to go to bed at the time .
It just remined me of a time many years ago when a mouse trap went off in the night . I picked up the trap with mouse and put it out of the back door . In the morning the mouse and trap had gone !


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Jun 2019)

I'm having lunch, as I sit looking over at Le Jet d'Eau on Lac Leman. It's un crepe avec jambon et gruyere, and although it doesn't cure the fact that I've been awake for 36 hours, it's fun to eat! Bon appetit... 

Sorry, forgot to mention that the weather's perfect: dry and mid to high 20s. How remiss of me to leave that detail out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jun 2019)

I was checking the meteorological readings this morning. A rustling sound attracted my attention to the sound of an animal in the bushes...


----------



## gbb (16 Jun 2019)

I aimed for a short ride (1 hour) yesterday afternoon. 1/2 mile in, I turned round, the clouds were looking increasingly ominous and headed my way. I rode back....it didnt rain . If I'd have kept going, sods law says I'd have got soaked.
Later that afternoon, early evening I thought I'd try again. I stepped I to the garden, I feel rain spots 
Ahh well, I'll try tomorrow (now today). I had a good lie In, daughter and SIL came round so that's this morning done.
Son, partner and grandkids arrive at 12.30 for dinner, daughter and SIL are invited too so that's 8 for dinner . Maybe later (6pm ish) for a bike ride, let's see if that can go awry.
Very happy my kiddos and family are coming btw, I love family dinners and afternoons.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm having lunch, as I sit looking over at Le Jet d'Eau on Lac Leman. It's un crepe avec jambon et gruyere, and although it doesn't cure the fact that I've been awake for 36 hours, it's fun to eat! Bon appetit...
> 
> Sorry, forgot to mention that the weather's perfect: dry and mid to high 20s. How remiss of me to leave that detail out.


Just the Dubai stopover?


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2019)

I eventually crashed at half three in the morning, then up again at 9. Enjoying the race, plus the BTCC from Croft. 

Am being fuelled by  along with cheese toasties and chocolate.


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> It isn't. It's Cornwall.



Cornish spiders ....



Grant Fondo said:


> Ode to the solar-powered bird-bath fountain:
> 
> Saturday, installed in haste
> Gloomy clouds then buckets of rain
> ...




You've pulled the little tab out I spose ...


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, about 8 dollars US, not bad for the Midwest.



The Bell Lane Fryer in Bodmin came in handy Friday night. https://www.google.com/maps/@50.471...LTGmVFdSQYEScwetxw!2e0!7i16384!8i8192!5m1!1e1


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just the Dubai stopover?


No, I flew to Geneva via Abu Dhabi, a 13.5 hr then 6 hr flight, and got no sleep, hence the jetlag. Tomorrow I take a TER train from Geneva Cointrin station to Grenoble over 2 hrs, where the B&B owner picks me up for a 1.5 hr drive to the cycling mecca that is Le Bourg-d'Oisans. I stay there 2 wks then the B&B owner of La Tuvière in Jarrier drives me between the 2 towns. La Tuvière is uphill (very much) from St-Jean-de-Maurienne, so that will be challenging for my legs.

Then when it's all over, the La Tuvière owner drives me to Grenoble, and the trip home is the reverse of the trip to the Alps.


----------



## postman (16 Jun 2019)

Well that was short lived.I had intended to trim my neighbours hedge.So first thing that went wrong,trimmer would not start.The extention cable the brown wire had come out of the holder.So when i had put it back together again,the heavens have opened,all tools back in the garage and the big tool back on here.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2019)

Le Mans done and dusted. I can't get the thought out of my head that the puncture / sensor issue on the #7 might have been accidentally on purpose by team management...

Anyways, now time to concentrate on the BTCC meeting from Croft.


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I find that the quantity is too much these days so I've saved some for today . The chips are just chipped spuds, nothing fancy but the Cod is large for a normal sized piece. I'd hate to think how big a large piece would be .



A cod is between 2' and 4' long with the largest being 6'.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> No, I flew to Geneva via Abu Dhabi, a 13.5 hr then 6 hr flight, and got no sleep, hence the jetlag. Tomorrow I take a TER train from Geneva Cointrin station to Grenoble over 2 hrs, where the B&B owner picks me up for a 1.5 hr drive to the cycling mecca that is Le Bourg-d'Oisans. I stay there 2 wks then the B&B owner of La Tuvière in Jarrier drives me between the 2 towns. La Tuvière is uphill (very much) from St-Jean-de-Maurienne, so that will be challenging for my legs.
> 
> Then when it's all over, the La Tuvière owner drives me to Grenoble, and the trip home is the reverse of the trip to the Alps.


Would it be easier to cycle there and back. Cut out the flying.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would it be easier to cycle there and back. Cut out the flying.


The salt water wouldn't do the bike's BB much good!


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> The salt water wouldn't do the bike's BB much good!


Fair point.


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Jun 2019)

I bought a new hot water dispenser. Its rather good.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2019)

It's wazzing it down at Croft... This Porsche Cup race is... interesting.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's wazzing it down at Croft... This Porsche Cup race is... interesting.



My son text me about that, three cars at the start. I'm listening to the cricket


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> My son text me about that, three cars at the start. I'm listening to the cricket



Never mind cars, they're wanting boats right now...


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> A cod is between 2' and 4' long with the largest being 6'.


6x3 inches by up to an inch thick .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2019)

My new arrival arrived. An 80's Dawes Shadow. I've been cleaning it a bit .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jun 2019)

Had bubble gum ice cream at the end of an Audax today and it tasted ok.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> 6x3 inches by up to an inch thick .


I think that's a Pollock. They are square fish, or sometimes stick shaped.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Jun 2019)

Bedtime for me. 
I'm starting to see things moving in my peripheral vision which shouldn't bë. 
I've been awake 44 hours.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Bedtime for me.
> I'm starting to see things moving in my peripheral vision which shouldn't bë.
> I've been awake 44 hours.


What sort of things?

It's not as though you've been awake two whole days.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> What sort of things?
> 
> It's not as though you've been awake two whole days.


Well, for a start he's suffering from trémas....


----------



## tyred (16 Jun 2019)

I love summer time.


----------



## roadrash (16 Jun 2019)

As I posted the other day...….ahh summer, my favourite day of the year


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2019)

tyred said:


> I love summer time.
> View attachment 471075


----------



## alicat (16 Jun 2019)

Grrh! I booked a hotel room for the wrong night and it's too late to cancel it.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2019)

alicat said:


> Grrh! I booked a hotel room for the wrong night and it's too late to cancel it.



Botheration...


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2019)

A  and a snack for me. Didn't fancy supper after the cheese toasties I had for lunch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2019)

I just bumped into a neighbour in the corridor and wished him good morning. As it was 9:45pm, it must be the latest good morning I've ever wished anyone


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just bumped into a neighbour in the corridor and wished him good morning. As it was 9:45pm, it must be the latest good morning I've ever wished anyone


Different timezone, that's all.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jun 2019)

I bought a fig tree today for 20 quid. It's 26 inches high and has about 15 un-ripened figs on. It's from Turkey,so I hope it can thrive in this shoot weather!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Different timezone, that's all.


Same corridor, different timezone. Weird!


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jun 2019)

Couple of pictures taken in Italy a while back. Well it beats puddles and grey skies!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jun 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> View attachment 471132
> View attachment 471135
> 
> Couple of pictures taken in Italy a while back. Well it beats puddles and grey skies!


I was talking to someone in the sauna yesterday who said he's off to Pizza and then Venice next week. He said it's about 35 to 40 Celsius there at the moment. 

Edit..Just checking if 'Pizza' is a town? If it's just a pizza as in Margherita pizza i'll feel a bit...
but i'm sure he said/meant Pizza as in a location.

Edit again...It must be a there's a leaning tower of Pizza.






Ah,i've just sussed. It's spelt 'Pisa'.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jun 2019)

I've just had some 'Motichoor Ladoo' which is an Indian sweet/dessert. Very nice,but maybe too sweet for some. It's a bit like soggyish marzipan.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jun 2019)

To add to the weather related news, it's been a lovely sunny day in this corner of Suffolk, with just a short passing shower mid morning. The only problem has been the constant 15-20mph wind. I just hope it doesn't blow over the lightly filled recycling bin which was put out earlier.

Work today was ridiculously busy - no chance to sit back and watch either Le Mans or the BTCC properly, just catching short bits of the coverage when I couuld. I do know the results of both so don't worry about spoilers I've been catchig up on the Le Mans coverage since getting home and there's only around 9hrs:30mins to go and then I start on the BTCC, so should be done by Friday(ish)


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Same corridor, different timezone. Weird!


Opposite sides?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Jun 2019)

Mmm... le café au lait etait très bon.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2019)

Morning. Ooh! We have some sunshine .


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jun 2019)

We do too


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2019)

As I'm back at work, it is naturally going to be sunny all week...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2019)

The local council has installed 1 (one) new bollard outside.


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> 6x3 inches by up to an inch thick .



Small piece then.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2019)

Sunny, windy, not too warm.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Mmm... le café au lait etait très bon.


Once again, this time in yorkshur.


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Ooh! We have some sunshine .





meta lon said:


> We do too




Nope.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jun 2019)

Foggy here.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Foggy here.


Nickname or christened?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Nickname or christened?


Neither, although could have been nickname numerous times in both past and present.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2019)

Someone is using a hedge trimmer outside.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> Small piece then.


Well yes as it is a small Cod. You can order large ones but I find the normal size is large enough . It is white Cod as opposed to 1/4 inch thick grey slime .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2019)

It is grey here but dry.
Off to see a Cardiologist soon . I think they specialise in knitted jumpers .


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2019)

Grey, warm and breezy here in this corner of east Cambridgeshire. The odd bit of sunshine.

Had a lovely night's sleep after only 6 hours of sleep in 48. Unlike @Jenkins I managed to keep tabs on most of the Le Mans and all of the BTCC...  Yeah, I'll admit it, I'm a bit crackpot. 

Thought I'd get ahead and cut the grass before the next lot of rain moves in. Only to have the mower throw one of the drive belts.  Irritatingly it's not the one that's easy to put back. I have to take all the covers off the cutting deck before I can even try to lever it back on.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Someone is using a hedge trimmer outside.


Much safer than inside.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Someone is using a hedge trimmer outside.


You prefer they used it inside?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=88fJ5kXg6bY


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2019)

My cardiologist said that it is fine for me to cycle for the exercise, but that I am exempt from cycling up steep hills and that I can get off and walk . He also said that I can stop and admire the views as often as I wished .


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My cardiologist said that it is fine for me to cycle for the exercise, but that I am exempt from cycling up steep hills and that I can get off and walk . He also said that I can stop and admire the views as often as I wished .



How long before someone tries to get you riding an E-bike?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2019)

I put the cutting deck drive belt back on, but now the mower only cuts on one blade. 

So... Either a) the belt hasn't got enough tension to drive both blades, b) something else might be loose, or c) the bearings on one of the blade spindles are shot. Further fettling required to try and solve the problem. Which means taking the cutting deck off.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> How long before someone tries to get you riding an E-bike?


Nah! You won't get me on one of those things for a while .
When I got back home I took the new old Dawes Shadow out for a test ride .
It went well! A few minor issues to sort out but nothing serious. I did 5 miles. The outward journey was into a headwind , but it was a lot easier on the way back .


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> How long before someone tries to get you riding an E-bike?


Invented in Yorkshire, but they shortened the name.

Copyright fears.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Invented in Yorkshire, but they shortened the name.
> 
> Copyright fears.


I had no idea.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jun 2019)

Pasties for dinner, so I'm told.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had no idea.


Known as ee-bikes, but they dropped an "e" to take the idea out of The County.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Known as ee-bikes, but they dropped an "e" to take the idea out of The County.


Ah, and they had a ready energy source to refresh riders: ee-bike gum.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2019)

Squeezed in a short  this evening. After all this crap weather, I really needed that.

Now demolishing some polish jaffa cake things (except they've got apricot jelly in them) and having a nice


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Squeezed in a short  this evening. After all this crap weather, I really needed that.
> 
> Now demolishing some polish jaffa cake things (except they've got apricot jelly in them) and having a nice


Polishing them off?


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jun 2019)

It's quite surprising how long grass can get if it doesn't get cut for a few weeks - I finally got round to doing mine after work this afternoon. Even with my mower set on a cutting height similar to the ground clearance of a 4x4, I've got 3 large black sacks of clippings to take to the recycling centre on Saturday.

Slightly less mundane than the grass cutting were the antics of a robin that kept darting around chasing down the insects disturbed by the mowing.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jun 2019)

And 6hrs 15 minutes of Le Mans still to go...NOW


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Polishing them off?



Nope. Past tense. Polished.

The're all gone.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nope. Past tense. Polished.
> 
> The're all gone.


Now they are!


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Jun 2019)

Going to have to change my shirt in a mo. Too hot.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2019)

Off up my quirky wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Off up my quirky wooden hill.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


It's AM, meaning it's morning though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2019)

Good morning. Overslept a bit today.


----------



## gbb (18 Jun 2019)

My wife has worked at a SEN school for maybe nearly 25 years, for a few years she was a cleaner there, now a TA. She came home the other day...
'I see they're putting the cleaning over to a private contractor AGAIN'

They never learn, this is the 3rd or 4th time and every time the provider has cut the materials ridiculously low making the cleaners motivation low etc etc etc. Each time they've taken it back in house, the whole situation gets better.
They never learn, bloo*y accountants.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2019)

Birds fed and i have had breakfast just the cat to feed next after my shower


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2019)

Morning ! It is grey out .

My mind was wandering a bit and the thought of an art department at a cycle manufacturer popped into my head . I was thinking that it must have been a really boring day when the artist looked out of the window for inspiration and picked up his GREY marker pen !


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jun 2019)

Wow it is sticky out there this morning 

I have my desk fan switched to cool me down


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2019)

My wife was having a problem with her sewing machine just now. Her thread kept on snapping !  She asked me if I could have a look to see if there was a problem with the needle . I went and got my magnifying glass and had a look . Cheap needles! It was full of burs !  I compared it with a better set of needle which were smooth .


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Jun 2019)

They just picked my car up for its annual service & MOT. Oh joy... more expense.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jun 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> Going to have to change my shirt in a mo. Too hot.



Oh good, you found us!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2019)

I've been rushing round, filling the car up with petrol, collecting a parcel from the Post Office . Now about to go and make a hot .


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2019)

gbb said:


> My wife has worked at a SEN school for maybe nearly 25 years, for a few years she was a cleaner there, now a TA. She came home the other day...
> 'I see they're putting the cleaning over to a private contractor AGAIN'
> 
> They never learn, this is the 3rd or 4th time and every time the provider has cut the materials ridiculously low making the cleaners motivation low etc etc etc. Each time they've taken it back in house, the whole situation gets better.
> They never learn, bloo*y accountants.



What's an SEN School?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've been rushing round, filling the car up with petrol, collecting a parcel from the Post Office . Now about to go and make a hot .



Careful, that sounds almost exciting, or at least involves a little tension.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Careful, that sounds almost exciting, or at least involves a little tension.


Mustn't get too excited !


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Mustn't get too excited !



Well, quite. I think you may get disqualified from the thread otherwise.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What's an SEN School?


Special Education Needs, if in the States.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2019)

*Job Vacancy*
Someone to eat ribs and travel the country. 
Salary: $5,000 a week


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> *Job Vacancy*
> Someone to eat ribs and travel the country.
> Salary: $5,000 a week


If I'm to go by the picture, I would guess not desiccating the short ribs may be a good place to start. I also don't wrap the ribs in foil on the grill, because that is just shorthand for not having the patience and attention to cook the ribs right. I would also prefer to use indirect heat, as in a Bar-be-que, as opposed to a grill.


----------



## mybike (18 Jun 2019)

gbb said:


> My wife has worked at a SEN school for maybe nearly 25 years, for a few years she was a cleaner there, now a TA. She came home the other day...
> 'I see they're putting the cleaning over to a private contractor AGAIN'
> 
> They never learn, this is the 3rd or 4th time and every time the provider has cut the materials ridiculously low making the cleaners motivation low etc etc etc. Each time they've taken it back in house, the whole situation gets better.
> They never learn, bloo*y accountants.



Same throughout business. When you contract out you also have to pay the wages of the managers of the contractor, something has to give and it is always the end product.


----------



## gbb (18 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What's an SEN School?


As Gravity Aided says, Special Educational Needs. That may not be quite the correct term in the UK, i'm not sure but that's the gist of it.

As an example of what the staff face, my wife came home yesterday with clumps of hair missing...again, and bruising to her arm and shoulders...a modestly regular occurrence. She's been bitten, punched, wrestled to the floor etc etc etc in the past and taken to A&E twice.. 
And despite that, after the wrestling, punching and hair pulling she got out in the community, in the middle of a road yesterday when one very badly affected child lost it altogether (which they do sometimes, they can't help it)...she still took time to calm him down. 
Her voice was still a bit quivery when she got home. 

Utter respect to her.


----------



## mybike (18 Jun 2019)

Looks like a handy item at the mo:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Retracta...141766&hash=item287f738ede:g:gMAAAOSwCtVdCHqv


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2019)

gbb said:


> As Gravity Aided says, Special Educational Needs. That may not be quite the correct term in the UK, i'm not sure but that's the gist of it.
> 
> As an example of what the staff face, my wife came home yesterday with clumps of hair missing...again, and bruising to her arm and shoulders...a modestly regular occurrence. She's been bitten, punched, wrestled to the floor etc etc etc in the past and taken to A&E twice..
> And despite that, after the wrestling, punching and hair pulling she got out in the community, in the middle of a road yesterday when one very badly affected child lost it altogether (which they do sometimes, they can't help it)...she still took time to calm him down.
> ...



Sounds a bit like autistic meltdown. My wife worked with children with similar symptoms, and has the bite marks to prove it.


----------



## Dec66 (18 Jun 2019)

There's one of these in the lobby of the office I work in today.

https://www.automobili-pininfarina.com/

I don't know why.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2019)

Done my CP volunteering this morning. Went by bike. Rack bag just about takes all my photography gubbins.

My Altura order also turned up. The jerseys are fine, but the shorts have to go back as they're like a circus tent. And all the reviews said that they came up small... 

Anyways, time to go have a bite of lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2019)

Eoin Morgan just scored a century's worth of 6s!

(Spelling of forename corrected. I absent-mindedly Welshified him into Owen.)


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Owen Morgan just scored a century's worth of 6s!



Really. Gosh.

I'd probably be _even more impressed_ if I had a clue what that means...


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Owen Morgan just scored a century's worth of 6s!


In one go, otherwise it is truely mundane


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Owen Morgan just scored a century's worth of 6s!



First person ever to do it in international cricket.


----------



## derrick (18 Jun 2019)

It's raining here.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> They just picked my car up for its annual service & MOT. Oh joy... more expense.


I was right. It needed 4 new glow plugs. Total cost for service, MOT and the plugs... £400.

AND they only had two in stock, so they ordered the other two and phoned me to say I won't get it back today. My cup of misery runneth over...


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Jun 2019)

Oh yeah... and its raining again now.

On the plus side I just watched this video, which is (I think) the most delicious looking cabbage dish I've ever seen. I couldn't understand a word of it mind.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Jun 2019)

Then there's this... I think I might like Korean food (except no dogs thank you!)


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Jun 2019)

Sad isn't it? I'm trying to cheer myself up by watching videos of comfort food. Hahaha... (its working too!)


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2019)

It's  here.

Off to Tesco in a bit to go yellow stickering.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's  here.
> 
> Off to Tesco in a bit to go yellow stickering.


I like doing that but I'm lucky if I can get near that section in our Tesco branch. Always a crowd of folks elbowing each other out of the way. Sometimes I'm lucky though.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I was right. *It needed 4 new glow plugs. *Total cost for service, MOT and the plugs... £400.
> 
> AND they only had two in stock, so they ordered the other two and phoned me to say I won't get it back today. My cup of misery runneth over...


What size car did you get MOT'd?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2019)

Probably shouldn't point out that it's sunny and 25° here. So I won't.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Probably shouldn't point out that it's sunny and 25° here. So I won't.


Fair enough. I'll not mention the light rain headed your way either.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Fair enough. I'll not mention the light rain headed your way either.



I'd only stick my fingers in my ears and say "Nah, nah, nah, can't hear you" anyway.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's  here.
> 
> Off to Tesco in a bit to go yellow stickering.


Do they let you put your own stickers on ?


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> What size car did you get MOT'd?


Its an Astra Estate 1.7 CDTi. Nowt special.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Its an Astra Estate 1.7 CDTi. Nowt special.


Seems a lot, injectors are only £100, MOT £40, Oil £15, Oil Filter £10, Air Filter £15, Fuel Filter £10, so rest is labour, is it a a Main Stealer?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I like doing that but I'm lucky if I can get near that section in our Tesco branch. Always a crowd of folks elbowing each other out of the way. Sometimes I'm lucky though.



Only me and two other regulars tonight - one of whom I haven't seen for a few months and who came sans husband. It's been very quiet for final reductions of late.

Although there's a lot less going into final reductions than there used to be, and the reductions aren't as generous as they have been either, but there's always something to be had. Having said that, another Tesco I sometimes go to, it's a bloomin bun fight - you definitely don't get between the Indian ladies and the fruit and veg. You WILL be flattened.

Picked up what I was looking for, more or less. I wouldn't have minded a tray of the burgers, but on the flip side, I'm happy with a large pack of sausages and some fish for the furry twosome. Plus an acceptable - if limited - selection of fruit and veg and some pastries from the bakery.

I'll probably toddle off to the market on Thursday as some of the veg I had been looking at (full price) didn't look terribly appealing.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Do they let you put your own stickers on ?





On a more serious note, one of the former regulars was actually done for putting stickers from the cheaper stuff onto the more expensive (and not always stickered) stuff...


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> On a more serious note, one of the former regulars was actually done for putting stickers from the cheaper stuff onto the more expensive (and not always stickered) stuff...


I've a roll of the pricing labels. If you fancy doing handwritten ones.

Legally purchased, no worries there.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2019)

Oh, forgot to say, I put my green recycling bin out last night. Didn't bother with the black bag again this week as there's hardly anything in it other than the empty cat food pouches. (I recently made changes in the feminine hygiene department, so a lot less waste going into the bin.)

While I was out on the bike last night and seeing the stuff put out for collection, it kind of hit me that some people are putting out more non-recyclable waste in a week than I generate in a year. Now that *is* scary...


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Its an Astra Estate 1.7 CDTi. Nowt special.


Now, that really is mundane motoring


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jun 2019)

Went to the pub this evening to see the comedian Gary Delaney, absolutely brilliant as always.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jun 2019)

Never under estimate the incompetence of the civil service.
Last week a job notice was put out offering temporary promotion or sideways transfer to cover a post for around six months
This morning the notice was withdrawn as they had forgotten that someone (who was actually suitable!) already had a long standing application to move to that post so was given the covering job.
This afternoon a job notice was put out offering temporaty promotion or sideways transfer to cover that person's job.
One slight problem - the person given the tempoary cover job is going to be off sick for a few weeks having been taken into hospital on Monday and had their gall bladder removed so expect the job to be re-advertised for one month's cover...
I really should be used to this by now!

Le Mans update - 1hr 34 miuntes to go and I should finish it tonight as I'm on lates tomorrow


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Now, that really is mundane motoring


I drive a Ford E-450 shuttle bus. That is rock-bottom hard-core mundane motoring right there.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Its an Astra Estate 1.7 CDTi. Nowt special.


T'was the reference to glow plugs that made me ask.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2019)

There is no a full on thunderstorm going on outside with lightning and torrential rain.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> There is no a full on thunderstorm going on outside with lightning and torrential rain.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

Anyways, time for me to toddle up my weird wooden hill.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


>


Dunt bother thi, does it?


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jun 2019)

I'm so annoyed about the crap weather we're having.Not forgetting that it starts to get darker at nights after this coming Friday.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm so annoyed about the crap weather we're having.Not forgetting that it starts to get darker at nights after this coming Friday.


We got the_ "Indian Summer"_ they promised us. We just got the monsoon part of it, that's all.

PS, only 189 days to go now.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm so annoyed about the crap weather we're having.Not forgetting that it starts to get darker at nights after this coming Friday.


Shouldn't that be in Depressing News ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2019)

Morning. We are off to do another stint at the museum today .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2019)

Someone rang us at 4.50 this morning !  Number withheld !


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2019)

Blue skies and a two people in front of me for blood test


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2019)

Blood test done now for some breakfast


----------



## yello (19 Jun 2019)

I'm just popping out to buy some phone cable.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jun 2019)

A nice morning has suddenly gone very muggy.. More rain imminent.. 

On the plus side I'm getting on well with my latest book. 
Never in my life have i needed to read a book while at work due to lack of tasks. 

Ill appreciate it more if im still here at 70 i guess


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2019)

I might clean one of my lesser sheds out, today. There again, I might not.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> I'm just popping out to buy some phone cable.



I may have to pump up my bike tyres soon.


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2019)

I've done the ironing, I've just got to put it away


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I've done the ironing, I've just got to put it away


I bought an iron and a board about 3 months ago. I've only used them once. Someone came round to see me the other day and admired the colour of my ironing board cover which is almost Bianchi celeste. I was quite pleased about that.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I've done the ironing, I've just got to put it away




Your a good lad, cake and a cuppa time


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> In one go, otherwise it is truely mundane



16.7?


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> There is *no* a full on thunderstorm going on outside with lightning and torrential rain.



You're in denial?



Accy cyclist said:


> I'm so annoyed about the crap weather we're having.Not forgetting that it starts to get darker at nights after this coming Friday.



And after that the weather starts brightening?



Illaveago said:


> Someone rang us at 4.50 this morning !  Number withheld !



Ring em back at 4am, oh ....


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Someone rang us at 4.50 this morning !  Number withheld !



Ring em back at 4AM


oh.....


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought an iron and a board about 3 months ago. I've only used them once. Someone came round to see me the other day and admired the colour of my ironing board cover which is almost Bianchi celeste. I was quite pleased about that.



Scruffy sod


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2019)

meta lon said:


> Your a good lad, cake and a cuppa time



Coffee and poached eggs on toast at a local cafe.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> Ring em back at 4AM
> 
> 
> oh.....


Maybe not...
A recent scam from West Africa is that people call you up, expecting you to return the call. When you do, you are assessed big charges on your phone bill, split between those at the "phone company" and the scammer. 
https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/D...st-African-One-Ring-Phone-Scam-509588711.html
https://https://www.tigermobiles.co...calls-from-unknown-numbers-international-scam


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jun 2019)

You might also avoid such calls from Belarus, the Russian Federation, and the Caribbean.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dunt bother thi, does it?



Naw. Didn't even realise it was oddball until you pointed it out.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

Didn't get much sleep last night (far too muggy) so feeling somewhat  and 

Although I have wanged the makings of a pasta sauce for tonight's supper in the crock pot; tomato paste, stock, garlic, oregano, two bay leaves, onion, bunch of salad onions, a courgette, a red pepper and the leftovers of some cold roast pork.

It's grey, overcast and very humid here.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2019)

I've just been given some big chin rubs ! I wonder what he wants ?

We had 19 visitors to the museum this morning .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2019)

He has settled down on my lap for a nap .


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> He has settled down on my lap for a nap .


He'd missed you while you were out.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

It's  here.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's  here.


Dry here


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Jun 2019)

Yesterday afternoon, we went to the doctors' surgery for the nurse to have a look at my 8-year-old daughter's leg (it's been 3 weeks since she had a brake lever stuck in her thigh). All was deemed to be healing well, the scabbed over wound can now be left uncovered, and she can return to PE, martial arts and (most importantly) cycling.

This afternoon, I get a call from school to ask if I can come and collect her as she's fallen off the climbing bars and landed on her nose which has swollen considerably. I checked her over on collection and she hasn't broken it. I'm 99% sure she will be sporting two black eyes however.

Kids...


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Yesterday afternoon, we went to the doctors' surgery for the nurse to have a look at my 8-year-old daughter's leg (it's been 3 weeks since she had a brake lever stuck in her thigh). All was deemed to be healing well, the scabbed over wound can now be left uncovered, and she can return to PE, martial arts and (most importantly) cycling.
> 
> This afternoon, I get a call from school to ask if I can come and collect her as she's fallen off the climbing bars and landed on her nose which has swollen considerably. I checked her over on collection and she hasn't broken it. I'm 99% sure she will be sporting two black eyes however.
> 
> Kids...



Oh... Dear...


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Seems a lot, injectors are only £100, MOT £40, Oil £15, Oil Filter £10, Air Filter £15, Fuel Filter £10, so rest is labour, is it a a Main Stealer?


Yes it is. I've taken it there since it was new but I think this will be the last time as the book price on it now is less than £2,000. I wanted to trade it in some months ago but in all honesty it isn't worth it. The car has VERY low mileage and has been running great. Replacing it with a better car with the funds I have available at the moment would be difficult. I'll keep it a while longer.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Now, that really is mundane motoring


Very true but it comes in handy for transporting furniture and the odd bike or two! Shifts a bit too if I put my lead boots on!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. We are off to do another stint at the museum today .


Why not a night at it?


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> T'was the reference to glow plugs that made me ask.


Well I know next to nothing about car stuff but that's what the lady on the phone called them. I'll see what's on the invoice when they finally bring my car back. Should be anytime now...


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Well I know next to nothing about car stuff but that's what the lady on the phone called them. I'll see what's on the invoice when they finally bring my car back. Should be anytime now...


Check they've not replaced the engine for a V8, when you get it back.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Jun 2019)

If I spot anything resembling 'V8' on the invoice I'll let you know


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

It's still  here.

Been looking at mtb shorts. The majority are waaaaaaaaaay over budget (not spending stupid money on something that's not going to get a lot of wear) and those that are in budget don't seem to come in my size or come in colours I'll never wear.

Thinking of getting some hiking shorts and teaming them up with a pair of padded undies.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's still  here.
> 
> Been looking at mtb shorts. The majority are waaaaaaaaaay over budget (not spending stupid money on something that's not going to get a lot of wear) and those that are in budget don't seem to come in my size or come in colours I'll never wear.
> 
> Thinking of getting some hiking shorts and teaming them up with a pair of padded undies.


Just check where the seams are before parting with your cash.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just check where the seams are before parting with your cash.



If the shorts don't work on the bike, I still have a pair of shorts to wear off the bike.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

I do ride in jeans, but I don't like it as they get sweaty and then I'm stuck in wet jeans until I get home. So I bought some hiking trousers from Decathlon, and they're just the ticket for riding in. But now it's getting too warm for trousers...

It's not entirely about the placement of the seams, but also the bulk.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2019)

Decathlon MTB shorts @Reynard, or look for sales - yes some of the colours are mad. It's black or black for me. I do have a red pair of waterproof MTB shorts, but they were on a big discount.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2019)

Not having a great time at work - getting stressed out with the jobsworths after there has been a 're-structure'. Lots of important work has been dropped, but it still needs doing. People going off sick with stress. Signed off myself this week - going to see GP at weekend and also get my over 40's MOT done, just exhausted all the time and moody !!

Been out on the bike this afternoon to clear my head - after all this rain, it's like winter out there (but warm) - bike and me was an absolute filthy mess.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jun 2019)

No cure like cycling.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jun 2019)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2019)

Walked into town bought some Squas'd flavouring and a pack able 10l rucksack. It rained.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Walked into town bought some Squas'd flavouring and a pack able 10l rucksack. It rained.


What use would one you couldn't pack be?


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jun 2019)

I'm glad I didn't decide to wash my car when I washed the newly acquired bike trailer this morning.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm glad I didn't decide to wash my car when I washed the newly acquired bike trailer this morning.


You wash a new trailer?


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Decathlon MTB shorts @Reynard, or look for sales - yes some of the colours are mad. It's black or black for me. I do have a red pair of waterproof MTB shorts, but they were on a big discount.



I'm another one for black or black. Or at a pinch, dark grey.

Alas, Decathlon only do mens "proper" MTB shorts. The ladies' ones have more in common with hot pants.  Otherwise Decathlon would have been my first port of call.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Well I know next to nothing about car stuff but that's what the lady on the phone called them. I'll see what's on the invoice when they finally bring my car back. Should be anytime now...


What the 'glow plugs' do is they literally 'glow' red hot when you first turn the key in order to preheat the air directly behind the inlet valve, they switch off after about 10 seconds (often with a beep or a warning light going out) to let you know when to crank the engine over*
With Diesel engines being compression ignition the air needs to be very hot to initiate combustion.

* Although TBH most people forger about this and just crank the motor until it eventually fires up cos they're used to petrol engines.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm another one for black or black. Or at a pinch, dark grey.
> 
> Alas, Decathlon only do mens "proper" MTB shorts. The ladies' ones have more in common with hot pants.  Otherwise Decathlon would have been my first port of call.


These Decathlon ones are fairly toned down. They say khaki but it looks dark grey on my screen. https://www.decathlon.co.uk/st-500-mountain-bike-shorts-id_8529621.html


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> These Decathlon ones are fairly toned down. They say khaki but it looks dark grey on my screen. https://www.decathlon.co.uk/st-500-mountain-bike-shorts-id_8529621.html



Those are the ones I'm on about - they're ridiculously, well, short.  They only reach to upper thigh - have tried them on previously. I'm after something knee length.

When you've got wobbly bits that are best kept under wraps... 

Edited to say they're good value for the padded liners.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Those are the ones I'm on about - they're ridiculously, well, short.  They only reach to upper thigh - have tried them on previously. I'm after something knee length.
> 
> When you've got wobbly bits that are best kept under wraps...



I refuse to wear anything shorter than 3/4 length cargo shorts, even in Japan. I am well aware of my responsibilities to society.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I refuse to wear anything shorter than 3/4 length cargo shorts, even in Japan. I am well aware of my irresponsibles to society.



It's about being able to walk around in public without being embarrassed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's about being able to walk around in public without being embarrassed.


Normal black cycling shorts underneath, instead of the padded undies, would go some way to preserving your modesty, perhaps.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2019)

Meanwhile, watching England v Japan, England are rattled, even though a goal up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Meanwhile, watching England v Japan, England are rattled, even though a goal up.



They've just realised there are actually 22 Japanese players, but half of them are _Ninjas_.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> They've just realised there are actually 22 Japanese players, but half of them are _Ninjas_.


Well, England stole another goal and are now 2 up. Let's see what those Ninjas can do. Or do I mean not see?


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

Glad to see the Lionesses top the group. But they were definitely hanging on in the second half. Karen Bardsley and Stef Houghton definitely pulled a few bums out of the fire...


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Normal black cycling shorts underneath, instead of the padded undies, would go some way to preserving your modesty, perhaps.



And have everyone in Tesco run screaming towards the exit?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Glad to see the Lionesses top the group. But they were definitely hanging on in the second half. Karen Bardsley and Stef Houghton definitely pulled a few bums out of the fire...


There's an expression you rarely see!


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's about being able to walk around in public without being embarrassed.



I have a pair of tight fitting Decathlon running shorts that I wear for cycling, my Good Lady doesn't like them, she recons they put the family jewels on display.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> And have everyone in Tesco run screaming towards the exit?


Could be useful at the yellow stickering hour.


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Could be useful at the yellow stickering hour.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Could be useful at the yellow stickering hour.



I've just spat my  all over my laptop!


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

This is closer to what I have in mind...

https://www.mountainwarehouse.com/explore-womens-long-shorts-p15905.aspx/dark grey/


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You wash a new trailer?


Bike Trailer by Burley, the sailcloth was a bit gamey. Fantastic trailer, though, best I've ever owned.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

That's really neat @Gravity Aided


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's really neat @Gravity Aided


Complicated attachment system, but a really reliable way to go. I find that it makes it possible to tour on a sport-tourer or racing bike, or at least easier. I mostly have it for short distance hauls like cook-outs and the like, or grocery store errands.
https://midlifecyclistblog.wordpress.com
Whole blog post about it.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Complicated attachment system, but a really reliable way to go. I find that it makes it possible to tour on a sport-tourer or racing bike, or at least easier. I mostly have it for short distance hauls like cook-outs and the like, or grocery store errands.
> https://midlifecyclistblog.wordpress.com
> Whole blog post about it.



Looks like a good piece of kit if you can get use out of it. With that sort of fitting, it would work well on a bike of any frame size.


----------



## Katherine (19 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Yesterday afternoon, we went to the doctors' surgery for the nurse to have a look at my 8-year-old daughter's leg (it's been 3 weeks since she had a brake lever stuck in her thigh). All was deemed to be healing well, the scabbed over wound can now be left uncovered, and she can return to PE, martial arts and (most importantly) cycling.
> 
> This afternoon, I get a call from school to ask if I can come and collect her as she's fallen off the climbing bars and landed on her nose which has swollen considerably. I checked her over on collection and she hasn't broken it. I'm 99% sure she will be sporting two black eyes however.
> 
> Kids...



Good news and oh no!


----------



## Speicher (19 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> This is closer to what I have in mind...
> 
> https://www.mountainwarehouse.com/explore-womens-long-shorts-p15905.aspx/dark grey/



Oh yes, I like those!


----------



## colly (19 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I have a pair of tight fitting Decathlon running shorts that I wear for cycling, my Good Lady doesn't like them, she recons they put the family jewels on display.


See, now in SOME quarters that might be seen as a selling point.


----------



## tyred (19 Jun 2019)

I've done the dishes.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Jun 2019)

tyred said:


> I've done the dishes.


Kids did the dishes while I quoffed a Hine Rare VSOP and some chocolate whilst watching NZ v SA cricket. I love Wednesday nights!


----------



## dave r (19 Jun 2019)

colly said:


> See, now in SOME quarters that might be seen as a selling point.



Yes indeed, places I'm not in the habit of visiting.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> *Kids did the dishes* while I quoffed a Hine Rare VSOP and some chocolate whilst watching NZ v SA cricket. I love Wednesday nights!


They got school in the morning?


----------



## tyred (19 Jun 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Kids did the dishes while I quoffed a Hine Rare VSOP and some chocolate whilst watching NZ v SA cricket. I love Wednesday nights!



Washing dishes is a really skilled job


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

colly said:


> See, now in SOME quarters that might be seen as a selling point.



You said it, not me...


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Oh yes, I like those!



These are also a possibility.

https://www.mountainwarehouse.com/womens-stretch-boardshorts-long-p24276.aspx/Black/?rrec=true

They're stretchy, while the other ones aren't. But either would work well, I think. Decathlon do something similar - but they sit on the hips not on the waist, which isn't so good for cycling...


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2019)

tyred said:


> Washing dishes is a really skilled job



You up to that standard yet?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, England stole another goal and are now 2 up. Let's see what those Ninjas can do. Or do I mean not see?



Yeah, that's the problem: Ninjas are trained in many complex and unusual skills, but they're crap at football.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2019)

Blue skies and a yellow ball in the sky 
And who keeps parking a Hrv outside our house


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jun 2019)

Bored


----------



## gaijintendo (20 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Bored


Impossible


----------



## fossyant (20 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Blue skies and a yellow ball in the sky
> And who keeps parking a Hrv outside our house



Just started raining in Manchesterland. Your turn for the sun today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2019)

I thought we'd run out of Marmite this morning.

But we hadn't.


----------



## mybike (20 Jun 2019)

Been watching a very dark cloud head our way, It's really dark over Bill's mother's.


----------



## mybike (20 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Maybe not...
> A recent scam from West Africa is that people call you up, expecting you to return the call. When you do, you are assessed big charges on your phone bill, split between those at the "phone company" and the scammer.
> https://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local/D...st-African-One-Ring-Phone-Scam-509588711.html
> https://https://www.tigermobiles.co...calls-from-unknown-numbers-international-scam



Except in this case it was number withheld.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought we'd run out of Marmite this morning.
> But we hadn't.


Shame


----------



## mybike (20 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Just started raining in Manchesterland. Your turn for the sun today.



Reached here, the black cloud was as I anticipated.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> Reached here, the black cloud was as I anticipated.


Which way is it going?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Shame



Only half a jar left though, I'd better get some pre-Brexit stockpiling done.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Only half a jar left though, I'd better get some pre-Brexit stockpiling done.


Nope before or after Brexit I'd be happy to export every jar/tub/tin/bucket to you


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Nope before or after Brexit I'd be happy to export every jar/tub/tin/bucket to you



I'm told it's made in the Netherlands.

I wondered if they'd originally sent it to the UK as a joke, but we still haven't got it yet...

If I can't get it after Brexit (I can't think the Dutch will be an alternative market) I have to try getting _Vegemite_.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> They got school in the morning?


If they're doing English they might be able to look up the spelling of quaffed.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> If they're doing English they might be able to look up the spelling of quaffed.


Not quoffed, at school anyway.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jun 2019)

I can't decide whether or not to buy this t shirt off fleabay. It's £16.45. 





Yes or no folks?


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jun 2019)

No


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> No


Er why not?

What about these trainers,reduced from 70 to 30 quid?






Or these ones at a mere 95 quid?


----------



## yello (20 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide whether or not to buy this t shirt off fleabay. It's £16.45.
> Yes or no folks?



That'd be a no from me. I don't even know what it means... I'm getting Adidas, android, even Puma... or does it all just hang on the slogan?? Sorry, I'm getting old. Kids of today eh?


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Er why not?


If you need to ask it's already too late


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Er why not?
> 
> What about these trainers,reduced from 70 to 30 quid?
> 
> ...


That's just plain humorous.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's just plain humorous.


But you like the white and gold ones yes?


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> But you like the white and gold ones yes?


Pretty sure there is no echo in here but "No"


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Pretty sure there is no echo in here but "No"


I wasn't asking you!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> But you like the white and gold ones yes?


Look like brides' shoes for a Midwestern wedding, or a gopritsa.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Only half a jar left though, I'd better get some pre-Brexit stockpiling done.


Seems to have been a problem.
‘Sorry I’m late - road was full of Marmite’


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Er why not?
> 
> What about these trainers,reduced from 70 to 30 quid?
> 
> ...


Why have they reduced the first pair in price(What's wrong with them?)?

And the soles look like they'd last a week, before falling off.

So that's a No from me.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's just plain humorous.


Making no bones about it?


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why have they reduced the first pair in price(What's wrong with them?)?
> 
> And the soles look like they'd last a week, before falling off.
> 
> So that's a No from me.


I've found Adidas soles to be the 'grippiest' and the longest lasting of any trainers I've owned. They're selling the first pair off at a reduced rate just to get rid of old stock I presume..


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jun 2019)

Been to the kids' school sports day today. Thank goodness it's not happening again until next year.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Been to the kids' school sports day today. Thank goodness it's not happening again until next year.


You mean there isn't a sports day each semester?


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jun 2019)

tired and bored


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Been to the kids' school sports day today. Thank goodness it's not happening again until next year.



Hard luck. The only plus abut those as an adult is that I don't have to "compete" in them.

Mind you, some parents don't seem to have got that yet...


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2019)

Slept well, but the uber-high pollen count is making me feel. 

Ran some errands in town this morning. Popped into Mountain Warehouse while I was at it. Both shorts are a total bust. The stretchy ones are too short and the long ones are a) cut like a circus tent and b) have big fat seams in places where a cyclist really doesn't want them. And I don't know what it is with their sizing either; according to their charts I need a 12, but I could actually fit into a size 8.... 

Might just go with my Plan B - which is buy another pair of the Decathlon walking trousers, saw the legs off at the knee, turn a nice hem and finish them off on the sewing machine.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You mean there isn't a sports day each semester?


Suprised there's still a "sports day".


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've found Adidas soles to be the 'grippiest' and the longest lasting of any trainers I've owned.* They're selling the first pair off at a reduced rate just to get rid of old stock I presume..*


May just be what they want you to think.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You mean there isn't a sports day each semester?


No, thank goodness. I couldn't cope with that. Once per year is quite enough.



Andy in Germany said:


> Hard luck. The only plus abut those as an adult is that I don't have to "compete" in them.
> 
> Mind you, some parents don't seem to have got that yet...


Some of the parents are unbelievable. 

For example, when they were choosing kids for events a few days previously, there was one 5-year-old (who is fantastic at sprinting) who didn't want to compete on Sports Day in front of the whole school. Fair enough, right? But no, the parent complained to the school for *not* forcing their child to take part. The school pointed out that to force the child would damage the child's already fragile confidence for the future. The parent insisted the child compete. The school said no. 

Had it been the reverse, where the school forced the child to take part, the parent would have been up in arms.

Another parent stood on the sideline was bellowing at their child to put more effort in. The kid was (very obviously) giving it everything he had got. In fact, he looked like he was about to be sick he was running so hard. But that wasn't good enough for the parent who berated their kid afterwards for not winning.

One Sports Day per year is quite enough.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> No, thank goodness. I couldn't cope with that. Once per year is quite enough.
> 
> 
> Some of the parents are unbelievable.
> ...



I was eventually persuaded to go to a football match when my son was playing, having been repeatedly told it was "very different" from my experiences at school.

Yeah, right....

Coaches swearing, parents screaming at kids who clearly were either already giving it all they could or really didn't want to be there: it was pathetic and I dread to think what the kids were being taught. The only 'good' moment was when a Turkish referee from our village overheard two kids of eight swearing at each other and sent them both off with no discussion. 

I walked away and refused to have anything to do with it again. I know some parents thought I was being "unsupportive" of my kids. For my part I can't understand why anyone would support their children being part of something like that. 

Thankfully both boys later moved on to different activities.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2019)

I generally didn't like my parental units being around when I was fencing competitively. It was easier on my head to not have them there - then I could just get on with my own thing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2019)

Public speaking and debate competition, I preferred not to have the folks around, but sports were okay, my parents were not the sort to make a row or fuss.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I generally didn't like my parental units being around when I was fencing competitively. It was easier on my head to not have them there - then I could just get on with my own thing.


I've wondered about this with my daughter when she's doing a grading at martial arts. On one hand she wants us there for support - just knowing we are there; and on the other hand not wanting to perform in front of us. But then she's extremely uncomfortable standing in front of anyone to perform/present, etc. She hates the attention. Her comments this morning before school while watching the Tour of Slovenia on the TV were eye-opening:

Daughter: 'Why would anyone want to win the race?'
Me: 'To be the best.'
Daughter: 'Why do they want to be the best? Aren't they happy taking part? Why do they have to be better than everyone?'
Me: 'They're proving to themselves that they are the best cyclist. Everyone's different. We want different things. Professional cyclists race for their job, so they get paid for it and when they win they know they are the best. They want to be the best.'
Daughter: 'I don't want to be best. I don't know if I want to race if people are like that.'

She is only 8. In last season's CX races for Notts and Derbys she was 9th girl and 11th in her category. After the above conversation, I'm not even sure she'll want to take part this year, never mind work to rank higher.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've wondered about this with my daughter when she's doing a grading at martial arts. On one hand she wants us there for support - just knowing we are there; and on the other hand not wanting to perform in front of us. But then she's extremely uncomfortable standing in front of anyone to perform/present, etc. She hates the attention. Her comments this morning before school while watching the Tour of Slovenia on the TV were eye-opening:
> 
> Daughter: 'Why would anyone want to win the race?'
> Me: 'To be the best.'
> ...


Perhaps she's got the right idea, I enjoy cycling lots now that I'm not competing.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've wondered about this with my daughter when she's doing a grading at martial arts. On one hand she wants us there for support - just knowing we are there; and on the other hand not wanting to perform in front of us. But then she's extremely uncomfortable standing in front of anyone to perform/present, etc. She hates the attention. Her comments this morning before school while watching the Tour of Slovenia on the TV were eye-opening:
> 
> Daughter: 'Why would anyone want to win the race?'
> Me: 'To be the best.'
> ...



I was (and still am) very competitive, but you win some, you lose some. When fencing, I loved to try and outwit my opponent - there's real satisfaction when you get it right and score a hit. And win the bout. Because I was that much shorter than everyone else, I had to be creative.

Mind, I was lucky to be good enough to fence at a pretty high standard. I didn't mind the audience - you just learn to dial it out - it was just the parent thing in my case. I think it was enjoying being parent-free.

Bottom line is, everyone's different.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Perhaps she's got the right idea, I enjoy cycling lots now that I'm not competing.



I'm terrible at cycling - well, I'm slow compared to most and I don't really have much in the way of hill legs. Knowing that makes me just go with the flow. Although I can wind up a fair old sprint when I'm of a mind.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2019)

Suddenly went from 'a bit cloudy' to a thunderstorm and heavy rain in about 20 seconds. Three minutes later it all stopped again.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2019)

Anyone near Holyhead at 19:53:12. UTC, on the 18th?


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> May just be what they want you to think.


As in most sales techniques.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Suddenly went from 'a bit cloudy' to a thunderstorm and heavy rain in about 20 seconds. Three minutes later it all stopped again.


Innocent, Not Guilty.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You mean there isn't a sports day each semester?


Well, in schools we call them terms, not semesters, here but it's an excellent question, nevertheless.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've wondered about this with my daughter when she's doing a grading at martial arts. On one hand she wants us there for support - just knowing we are there; and on the other hand not wanting to perform in front of us. But then she's extremely uncomfortable standing in front of anyone to perform/present, etc. She hates the attention. Her comments this morning before school while watching the Tour of Slovenia on the TV were eye-opening:
> 
> Daughter: 'Why would anyone want to win the race?'
> Me: 'To be the best.'
> ...


Perhaps you could tell her to always try to do the best she can *for herself*. She wants to be good, she sounds like she doesn't lack competitiveness but she doesn't see it as being *against* other people.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

I have spent the evening in the company of Salvo Montalbano. Now it's time to hoof off to Bedfordshire.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've wondered about this with my daughter when she's doing a grading at martial arts. On one hand she wants us there for support - just knowing we are there; and on the other hand not wanting to perform in front of us. But then she's extremely uncomfortable standing in front of anyone to perform/present, etc. She hates the attention. Her comments this morning before school while watching the Tour of Slovenia on the TV were eye-opening:
> 
> Daughter: 'Why would anyone want to win the race?'
> Me: 'To be the best.'
> ...



I am very much of the same mindset as your daughter.

Actually I thought that was the point of sports: be as good as you can be and encourage others to do the same. Enjoy the support of others and congratulate those who came first, but also those who gave it their all and came last. What put me off sport was the competitiveness, and the abuse that the "weak" team members received.

I remember hearing about a camp in the US where they have a two day canoeing 'race' for the oldest kids. They make sure that every team gets a big welcome and can make a triumphant entry to the camp, no matter if they're first or arrive a day 'late': the whole camp turns out to cheer. To me that's what sports should look like.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2019)

Time for some work in the garage


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jun 2019)

I have changed my brand of mouth wash, now feels as though I have eaten an entire pack of mints


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> They got school in the morning?


Must be homework !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2019)

Morning . It was very sunny first thing but it has clouded over a bit .

I have been off air for a while . My tablet has played up again .

I went down to see the steam engine yesterday. It was a Black 5.

In the evening I went out for a ride with my friends despite having another migraine . I took some parrots and some food and drink before I set off. It helped, but didn't make the ride any easier as we went along a bumpy cycle track . I've gone right off mountain bikes .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2019)

Here is my latest bike. It is a bit tall in the saddle but It went well the other day when I took it out . I have been cleaning it up a bit since the picture was taken .


----------



## yello (21 Jun 2019)

re competitive and being the best (wonderful, thoughtful post BTW @LeetleGreyCells , not mundane at all) , notions of competition have nearly ruined my enjoyment of a number of sports.

I've played and enjoyed football, golf, squash and with each gone through 'why am I doing this?' doubts... simply because I don't play to win and other reasons seem less obvious. Cycling too has caused me issues and I've had to back off and find my way back to somewhere I'm happy to be.

I think the problem is that we lose sight of our own reasons for doing something in the midst of a sea of competition. Perhaps it's a lack of self confidence - we begin to question own motivation, as if it's somehow not enough.

For myself, I've had to refocus, stop looking at the competitors (who almost by definition make the most noise, or have the most noise made around them) and look instead to those that simply take part (and there are loads of such people) and find your solace and encouragement there.

Even in competitions, there are 'competitors' who have no ambition to win. They simply take part because they enjoy it and want to do their best for themselves. I'm not such a person as it happens. I'm still the kid that likes to play football for no other reason than he likes to kick a football about!

In short, I feel that it's all too easy to lose sight of yourself and be seduced by other people's motivations - in sport and in life.

Now back to the mundane! It's a bit muggy here today.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jun 2019)

Well the suns shining..


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> re competitive and being the best (wonderful, thoughtful post BTW @LeetleGreyCells , not mundane at all) , notions of competition have nearly ruined my enjoyment of a number of sports.
> 
> I've played and enjoyed football, golf, squash and with each gone through 'why am I doing this?' doubts... simply because I don't play to win and other reasons seem less obvious. Cycling too has caused me issues and I've had to back off and find my way back to somewhere I'm happy to be.
> 
> ...


When both kids were racing CX last year, we gave them two goals: 1) Complete the race; 2) try and get a better time than you did in your last race. That’s it. As I mentioned, my daughter came 11th overall in her category. My son came last in 7 races out of 10. We made a big fuss over them for completing the race each time, and for taking part in every race. They both got medals for attending all 10 races which they were very happy with. My daughter got a medal too for being 9th girl. Very proud that they completed each and every race. I want them to compete again next season as it gives them targets, something to aim for i.e. completing the races. Plus it keeps them fit and riding their bikes. But that’s just a bonus.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Here is my latest bike. It is a bit tall in the saddle but It went well the other day when I took it out . I have been cleaning it up a bit since the picture was taken .


About the same fit as my Raleigh Super Grand Prix, almost no seat post showing.


----------



## mybike (21 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Which way is it going?



South


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> South


Think it must have changed it's mind I was East of you & got wet


----------



## mybike (21 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm told it's made in the Netherlands.
> 
> I wondered if they'd originally sent it to the UK as a joke, but we still haven't got it yet...
> 
> If I can't get it after Brexit (I can't think the Dutch will be an alternative market) I have to try getting _Vegemite_.



It's Unilever. They'll be keen to supply you, even if they have to make it in the UK.

But Bovril is better (also Unilever)


----------



## mybike (21 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide whether or not to buy this t shirt off fleabay. It's £16.45.
> View attachment 471625
> 
> Yes or no folks?



No



Accy cyclist said:


> Er why not?
> 
> What about these trainers,reduced from 70 to 30 quid?
> 
> ...



No


----------



## mybike (21 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You mean there isn't a sports day each semester?



We call them terms.

As someone has already said .....


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

Laundry done, new cutting deck belt ordered for the mower and various other stuff done.

Now about to have some lunch.

Am listening to TMS on the radio.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Am listening to TMS on the radio.


Traffic Management Systems, bet that is gripping


----------



## yello (21 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Am listening to TMS on the radio.



A wonderful way to spend the afternoon.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Traffic Management Systems, bet that is gripping



Test Match Special I believe, I'm listening as well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's about being able to walk around in public without being embarrassed.



I'm more concerned about frightening horses.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Test Match Special I believe, I'm listening as well.



Unlucky Bairstow!


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Traffic Management Systems, bet that is gripping


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Unlucky Bairstow!



Think this match is going to be a tight one... Morgan's just gone as well... Bummer.


----------



## yello (21 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Think this match is going to be a tight one... Morgan's just gone as well... Bummer.



Making hard work of it that's for real.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> Making hard work of it that's for real.



The consensus was that it was a batting wicket - but there's a fair bit in there for the bowlers. Think best tactic is to nibble away with ones and twos and keep the scoreboard ticking over rather than try to hit the ball out of the ground.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> The consensus was that it was a batting wicket - but there's a fair bit in there for the bowlers. Think best tactic is to nibble away with ones and twos and keep the scoreboard ticking over rather than try to hit the ball out of the ground.



I don't think its an easy pitch to bat on, didn't the batsmen in the last match there struggle a little bit?


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> I don't think its an easy pitch to bat on, didn't the batsmen in the last match there struggle a little bit?



I've sort of lost track a bit, what with the games being rained off and all...


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

Mind, Ben Stokes has just clobbered two sixes...


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2019)

Roots gone.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Roots gone.



If he'd have left it, it'd have been given as a wide. Makes it harder to swallow...


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Jun 2019)

Booths Supermarket in Penrith had run out of Leeks on Thursday evening.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Booths Supermarket in Penrith had run out of Leeks on Thursday evening.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2019)

Buttler's gone, this is going to be tight


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Buttler's gone, this is going to be tight



Yup. Squeaky bum time...

Although it's only 5 an over. Still eminently do-able if Stokesey stays put.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Buttler's gone, this is going to be tight


Thats posh employing a butler !


----------



## yello (21 Jun 2019)

Oh dear.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2019)

yello said:


> Oh dear.



Oh dear indeed


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

That did not go to plan...


----------



## yello (21 Jun 2019)

I didn't realise Wood was a genuine tail ender.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

I'm going to need a restorative  after that...


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jun 2019)

oh oh oh look over there -> more grass growing


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Booths Supermarket in Penrith had run out of Leeks on Thursday evening.


You'd to wait until today to have a leek?


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> That did not go to plan...



No, that wasn't in the script.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jun 2019)

I had my hair clippered today. Ready for the impending heatwave. I do feel a bit light headed .


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

Anyone for sausages?


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyone for sausages?


Ay, go on then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2019)

I just watched the sun set. It happened at around 9:15pm but the sun is still striking a band of high clouds. 

Days will be getting shorter soon.....


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ay, go on then.



Sausages and a jar of mustard heading your way then.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sausages and a jar of mustard heading your way then.


You've not eaten them all!


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Days will be getting shorter soon.....


Shut up shut up shut up


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Shut up shut up shut up


Soon be Christmas.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Soon be Christmas.


I hate you I hate you I hate you


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2019)

I have just seen 2 Hedgehogs in the garden .

I forgot to mention that I saw a very bright meteor last night at 11 o' clock. It was over to the East and looked like a bright flare for less than a second before it disappeared .


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've not eaten them all!



Contrary to popular belief, I cannot eat a dozen sausages at one sitting...


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2019)

Someone's up early. Night ride in the offing maybe?


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

Time for a nice


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Contrary to popular belief, I cannot eat a dozen sausages at one sitting...


Might be small sausages!


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Might be small sausages!



Which are useless to make sausage sandwiches with...

The whole point of cooking excess sausages is to have cold ones left over for sandwiches.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Which are useless to make sausage sandwiches with...
> 
> The whole point of cooking excess sausages is to have cold ones left over for sandwiches.


Cold sausage sarnies?


----------



## Speicher (21 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cold sausage sarnies?



Oh no! Eat them while they are hot!


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Oh no! Eat them while they are hot!


I agree. Someone who shall remain nameless likes cold ones though.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cold sausage sarnies?



I never said I ate them cold. 

Usually blitz them for 40 secs in the microwave before popping them in a sarnie. With mustard.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I never said I ate them cold.
> 
> Usually blitz them for 40 secs in the microwave before popping them in a sarnie. With mustard.


Now that's not what you said.
_"The whole point of cooking excess sausages is to have* cold ones left over for sandwiches.*"_

No mention of reheating them.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I hate you I hate you I hate you


Shortest day!


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Now that's not what you said.
> _"The whole point of cooking excess sausages is to have* cold ones left over for sandwiches.*"_
> 
> No mention of reheating them.



And no mention of consuming them cold. Of course they will be cold when I take them out of the fridge.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

Anyways, time for the sleep that knits up the raveled sleeve of care.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> And no mention of consuming them cold. Of course they will be cold when I take them out of the fridge.


You make sarnies, but not to eat?


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> No


Yeah but......


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jun 2019)

I've spotted a nail in one of my car's tyres. Should I leave it in or pull it out? I'm thinking that if I leave it in it could be pushed further into the tyre then pierce the inner tube,yet if I pull it out it will deflate the tube.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2019)

Your car tires have inner tubes?


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Your car tires have inner tubes?


Er,i think so. I'm not very mechanically minded is my excuse, if they don't.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyone for sausages?



I may be more than a few hours late to this, but you've made me get a pack out of the freezer for tomorrow's dinner. The only decision is mash or chips?



Reynard said:


> Contrary to popular belief, I cannot eat a dozen sausages at one sitting...



Pah - lightweight!


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I may be more than a few hours late to this, but you've made me get a pack out of the freezer for tomorrow's dinner. *The only decision is mash or chips?*
> 
> 
> 
> Pah - lightweight!


Simple really, both.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've spotted a nail in one of my car's tyres. Should I leave it in or pull it out? I'm thinking that if I leave it in it could be pushed further into the tyre then pierce the inner tube,yet if I pull it out it will deflate the tube.


Leave it in . If it is in the tread area of the tyre the tyre peeps should be able to mend it . If it is in the sidewall , then that will mean a new tyre . Do you have a spare tyre which is inflated just in case ?
Your tyres should be tubeless .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2019)

Ooh! A lovely sunny morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jun 2019)

Off out for the first ride of summer. 
Carnival day in my village... Good day to clear off out the way as the roads will be closed for 3-4 hrs

Looks like being a perfect day for a ride, dry, 20°c with a little cloud.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2019)

We have had 2 . We might get up eventually !


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We have had 2 . We might get up eventually !


You'll have to get up. Who'll wash the cups?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2019)

Granddaughter stayed over last night. That meant pancakes for breakfast 

We've had a vote for Eggy Bread next time she stays.
It was 2 - 0 in favour.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Booths Supermarket in Penrith had run out of Leeks on Thursday evening.



Yeah, I saw that on the news. What's this world coming to.?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll have to get up. Who'll wash the cups?


I did ! 
I'm thinking of going out on my bike.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Leave it in . If it is in the tread area of the tyre the tyre peeps should be able to mend it . If it is in the sidewall , then that will mean a new tyre . Do you have a spare tyre which is inflated just in case ?
> Your tyres should be tubeless .


The nail is in the bit between the tread,not on the actual tread. Still leave it in?


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I did !
> I'm thinking of going out on my bike.



I'm out on my bike, coffee stop at the moment, Les Topham Garden Centre, 30 miles in.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> The nail is in the bit between the tread,not on the actual tread. Still leave it in?



Take it to the tyre shop and they can repair it. Cost me a tenner about 15 years ago so probably double that now.


----------



## alicat (22 Jun 2019)

^^^^ I think it needs fixing. I don't think it's a good idea to ignore it, if that's what you were contemplating @Accy cyclist.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> The nail is in the bit between the tread,not on the actual tread. Still leave it in?


They use a tool like a T-handled hook to take a length of rubber and stick in there after pulling the nail. Here's the tools, and the way of it.


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Think this match is going to be a tight one... Morgan's just gone as well... Bummer.



Like shorts?



dave r said:


> Roots gone.



Been to the dentist?



Reynard said:


> Yup. Squeaky bum time...
> 
> Although it's only 5 an over. Still eminently do-able if Stokesey stays put.




You talking about shorts again?


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm thinking of going out on my bike.



I do that a lot


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jun 2019)

I went to a proper salon to get a haircut rather than a cheap ass place that buzzes your hair with an electric shaver. 

Looking mighty fine now.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jun 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> I went to a proper salon to get a haircut rather than a cheap ass place that buzzes your hair with an electric shaver.
> 
> Looking mighty fine now.



Yes, you are!


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

Am very hayfever-y today. 

And I started my day by stepping in a cold, wet furball.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I may be more than a few hours late to this, but you've made me get a pack out of the freezer for tomorrow's dinner. The only decision is mash or chips?



Toad in the hole? 



> Pah - lightweight!



Literally.  I'm 4ft 11 and 8st 4lbs...


----------



## postman (22 Jun 2019)

Let me tell you a story.This week i was hoovering the stair carpet.Now i always hold Henry the hoover as i work my way down the stairs.But this week no i balanced him on the stair tred he fell off and came tumbling towards me.So to stop him tumbling to the bottom of the stairs,i stuck out my knee.Henry came to a halt,but took out a chunk of plaster.So down to the diy shop and bought a tube of ready mixed plaster filler.Well as not to waste the filler i found four large cracks that were caused by a shock after a quake about 7 years ago in Lincs.So today i have filled the cracks again and i am waiting for the filler to dry off then i have a bit of painting to do.It would have been easier not to have hoovered in the first place,cos now i will have to decorate in the next two weeks.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

Currently watching Formula E qualifying from Bern. Then it's over to Radio 5 for the F1 from Le Castellet.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jun 2019)

Toasting hot in Hoole Village phew!


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

Lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> I do that a lot


Do you have a vivid imagination like me ?


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Lunch. I has a hungry.


Have something to eat whilst you make it.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have something to eat whilst you make it.



Well, lunch was wholemeal toast with cream cheese and a dab of sweet chilli sauce, two  and half an avocado.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jun 2019)

Hopefully it will be a good F1 tomorrow,


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Hopefully it will be a good F1 tomorrow,



I think we can safely say that Vettel will probably crash into someone at some point...


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Hopefully it will be a good F1 tomorrow,


Only if the Mercedes break down. Otherwise another 1-2 for them. I can't even be bothered to watch F1 now and I used to look forward to every race.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Yes, you are!


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Only if the Mercedes break down. Otherwise another 1-2 for them. I can't even be bothered to watch F1 now and I used to look forward to every race.



Actually, I watch it so I can witness Ferrari finding new ways of embarrassing themselves. Yet again.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jun 2019)

But what a result for McLaren. I’m more excited about that than Merc/Ferrari.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> But what a result for McLaren. I’m more excited about that than Merc/Ferrari.



Yup, it's good to see them up at the sharp end. Will have to see what race pace is like, but to be fair, they've been up there all weekend. Hope this is a good platform on which to build.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Lunch. I has a hungry.


We are off to the local Thai in half an hour..there is an excellent Red Curry there with my name on it. Just waiting for a nice man to deliver my Ultegra pedals first


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yup, it's good to see them up at the sharp end. Will have to see what race pace is like, but to be fair, they've been up there all weekend. Hope this is a good platform on which to build.


If only they had held their nerve & kept Honda engines, but would have RB allowed them to supply another team.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> If only they had held their nerve & kept Honda engines, but would have RB allowed them to supply another team.



I suspect we'll never know - although probably not is the answer. Oh, the joys of motorsport politics...


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> But what a result for McLaren. I’m more excited about that than Merc/Ferrari.



I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jun 2019)

Watching the Scalelectrics again what a farce


----------



## fossyant (22 Jun 2019)

Spent a couple of hours looking round 4 car garages for a car for my son. Son would like a Golf, but in SE spec, and petrol. Not many about, and the one we saw was a lovely metallic red, but full of paint chips, so that was out. Looked at a C4 Cactus, but that was diesel (like most apparently), which is far too expensive on insurance. He wants something around Golf sized as plans lots of trips camping to motor sport events.

TBH, they are all much of a muchness - nothing stood out.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Watching the Scalelectrics again what a farce



Actually, the driver meltdowns were quite fun...


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Spent a couple of hours looking round 4 car garages for a car for my son. Son would like a Golf, but in SE spec, and petrol. Not many about, and the one we saw was a lovely metallic red, but full of paint chips, so that was out. Looked at a C4 Cactus, but that was diesel (like most apparently), which is far too expensive on insurance. He wants something around Golf sized as plans lots of trips camping to motor sport events.
> 
> TBH, they are all much of a muchness - nothing stood out.



If not a Golf, then why not a Skoda Fabia? The series 2 ones are reasonable on the budget and easier to find. Series 3 Fabias are really nice (I'm after one myself as I'm too short to see out of the back of a series 2) but I'm waiting to find the right spec at the right price. They're basically a Polo under the skin, but they're just that wee bit bigger.

P.S. I currently drive a series 1 Fabia.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> If not a Golf, then why not a Skoda Fabia? The series 2 ones are reasonable on the budget and easier to find. Series 3 Fabias are really nice* (I'm after one myself as I'm too short to see out of the back of a series 2)* but I'm waiting to find the right spec at the right price. They're basically a Polo under the skin, but they're just that wee bit bigger.
> 
> P.S. I currently drive a series 1 Fabia.


Doesn't the driver usually have to sit in the front?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2019)

We may be on to her problem, @classic33 .


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I may be more than a few hours late to this, but you've made me get a pack out of the freezer for tomorrow's dinner. The only decision is mash or chips?





classic33 said:


> Simple really, both.



Well, after today's quick 50 miler, the only choice was chiips - a treat I don't allow myself too oftem.

Off early tomorow for my first trip to Donington Park for a couple of years for my third British GT meeting of the year.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Well, after today's quick 50 miler, the only choice was chiips - a treat I don't allow myself too oftem.
> 
> Off early tomorow for my first trip to Donington Park for a couple of years for my third British GT meeting of the year.


How'd you make chiips?


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

I have spent the evening in the company of Salvo Montalbano.

I have also learnt that homemade garlic and black pepper dip is a marriage made in heaven when paired with cheese thins.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't the driver usually have to sit in the front?



Oh you!


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> If only they had held their nerve & kept Honda engines, but would have RB allowed them to supply another team.



Nah! Honda treated McLaren like dirt. They took an engine off the shelf, rather than develop one from scratch, stuck it in an F1 car then wondered why it wouldn’t work. Also, they stopped the McLaren engineers from looking at the engine to see what the issue is. McLaren’s big mistake was actually getting rid of Mercedes engines, that was a dreadful mistake.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> How'd you make chiips?



Wrap chips in a copy of the "I" newspaper?


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jun 2019)

I've just put my recycling stuff out and chucked some bread out for the birds.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just put my recycling stuff out and chucked some bread out for the birds.


Sunday collections?


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sunday collections?



Not till Tuesday. I put stuff in my three recycling bins every day.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Jun 2019)

Early birds today, breakfast is finished and ready to start the day.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> About the same fit as my Raleigh Super Grand Prix, almost no seat post showing.


At least my Raleigh's seatpost needs to be up a bit,







But then I do have long legs.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2019)

The CC banner ads are advertising "Alexa training skills" from Am*zon ("Become a first class Alexa user")

It's the end times, I tell you...


----------



## mybike (23 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Do you have a vivid imagination like me ?



Yep


----------



## mybike (23 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> At least my Raleigh's seatpost needs to be up a bit,
> 
> View attachment 472051
> 
> ...



'bout the same as mine.


----------



## mybike (23 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The CC banner ads are advertising "Alexa training skills" from Am*zon ("Become a first class Alexa user")
> 
> It's the end times, I tell you...



I thought the point was you just spoke ....

It would be like training to have a butler.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> At least my Raleigh's seatpost needs to be up a bit,
> 
> View attachment 472051
> 
> ...



25 inch frame?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> 25 inch frame?


Dunno, it could be 24 1/2.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> 25 inch frame?


It is however one of the top Raleigh bikes of it's era an 83 Raleigh Road Ace in 531c,


View: https://youtu.be/Yu78Cv6GRIE

EDIT at 1 minute 52 he shows an 84 Road Ace with the same paint/decals as mine but with a different gear lever position.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Dunno, it could be 24 1/2.



Still tall enough that I would need a set of steps to get on board


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Still tall enough that I would need a set of steps to get on board


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> If not a Golf, then why not a Skoda Fabia? The series 2 ones are reasonable on the budget and easier to find. Series 3 Fabias are really nice (I'm after one myself as I'm too short to see out of the back of a series 2) but I'm waiting to find the right spec at the right price. They're basically a Polo under the skin, but they're just that wee bit bigger.
> 
> P.S. I currently drive a series 1 Fabia.



Fabia is on the list as is the fabia estate, yeh no street cred with that one. Wouldn't mind the Monte Carlo edition, but the insurance goes up.

Local garage has a low miles Polo 1.2 SE at the top wnd of his budget.

TBH, most of the cars we saw yesterday had more scratches and chips than my 17 year old Nissan with 130k miles on the clock. Its either me thats the odd ball with looking after his car....


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2019)

Kia Ceed is on the list too.


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Jun 2019)

Ooooo.....It's wine o'clock.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jun 2019)

I don't post here very often but now I've got something so mundane I feel it has to be shared. 

My speedometer the other day: just wanted to round the trip up and the total kilometreage jumped up too: the OCD in me wasn't happy!


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Jun 2019)

Spent 3 hours in the garden this morning, lawn mowing, weeding etc...


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2019)

Health MOT this morning, yep a sunday.

BP ok, activity fine, classed as active... 3 hours or more a week cycling, over 3 hours walking, over 3 hours gardening.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> At least my Raleigh's seatpost needs to be up a bit,
> 
> View attachment 472051
> 
> ...


you must, but then I would always need a higher spoke count.


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Jun 2019)

Dayvo said:


> I don't post here very often but now I've got something so mundane I feel it has to be shared.
> 
> My speedometer the other day: just wanted to round the trip up and the total kilometreage jumped up too: the OCD in me wasn't happy!


Man, that's a lot of fives! Even your fuel guage would say 0.5 if it was a decimal one.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> At least my Raleigh's seatpost needs to be up a bit,
> 
> View attachment 472051
> 
> ...


They reach the floor, going no further.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> It is however one of the top Raleigh bikes of it's era an 83 Raleigh Road Ace in 531c,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/Yu78Cv6GRIE
> ...



Inlaid levers, probably Suntour top mounted downtube levers. Never caught on as you needed a different braze-on, like a water bottle braze on, but farther up the tube.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Still tall enough that I would need a set of steps to get on board


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2019)

I have to admit that that frame is a bit of a challenge for me. That and the Corso are about the limit for me.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> you must, but then I would always need a higher spoke count.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2019)

Half moons ! We have been to do a car boot sale . The intention was to down size, but we ended up buying a few bargains .

I bought a rusty old wheel with a Sturmey Archer ? Speed hub with dynamo , an old pair of Ross of London Stepruva binoculars and a 1960' Corgi F1 BRM .


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> you must, but then I would always need a higher spoke count.


TBH that bike used to have 2 wheelsets, a low spoke count Shimano set shod with Continental Grand Prix Supersonic in 700 x 18 and a 32 spoke set with Mavic MA3 rims and much more sensible Schwalbe 700 x 23 tyres and a normal cassette (the light wheels have a 'corncob' Time Trial set) however I wrecked the front wheel on my Ridgeback so nicked the 32 spoke front from the Raleigh as a temporary measure until I got around to getting that rebuilt hence the mismatched set in the photo.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Inlaid levers, probably Suntour top mounted downtube levers. Never caught on as you needed a different braze-on, like a water bottle braze on, but farther up the tube.


Yep they only went on the 84 bikes, mine is an 83 so has standard gear bosses but had the same 'pearl white' paint scheme.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2019)

Kind of looks like that Falcon Milk Race scheme in the video. A very beautiful bike,@raleighnut


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

Pizza,  and F1zzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

dave r said:


> Still tall enough that I would need a set of steps to get on board



Never mind steps, I'd need the climbing gear...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Fabia is on the list as is the fabia estate, yeh no street cred with that one. Wouldn't mind the Monte Carlo edition, but the insurance goes up.
> 
> Local garage has a low miles Polo 1.2 SE at the top wnd of his budget.
> 
> TBH, most of the cars we saw yesterday had more scratches and chips than my 17 year old Nissan with 130k miles on the clock. Its either me thats the odd ball with looking after his car....



I wouldn't quite say _NO_ street cred - just a classic case of people generally judging a book by its cover. Quietly competent is how I'd describe Skodas. 

You're not an oddball - my 17 year old Fabia (which, incidentally *is* an estate) still looks in really good nick as well. It's not clean though - out here it's almost impossible to keep a car clean.


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Jun 2019)

How the hell did Lance Stroll go from P17 to P6 without anyone noticing?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> How the hell did Lance Stroll go from P17 to P6 without anyone noticing?



Cos he's the last one to pit for tyres. He's back down in p13 now.


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Cos he's the last one to pit for tyres. He's back down in p13 now.



He pitted just as I wrote that post.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> He pitted just as I wrote that post.



Commentator's curse!


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I wouldn't quite say _NO_ street cred - just a classic case of people generally judging a book by its cover. Quietly competent is how I'd describe Skodas.
> 
> You're not an oddball - my 17 year old Fabia (which, incidentally *is* an estate) still looks in really good nick as well. It's not clean though - out here it's almost impossible to keep a car clean.



Well, we might just have found a quandry. Went to two local garages. Saw a 1.2 TSI Polo SE (100bhp) in white, and then a 1.2 TSI Fabia Monte Carlo (110 bhp turbo) in red and black.

Insurance is £1600 a year for the Polo, £1500 for the Fabia (cheaper than my son thought for both). The Fabia is 1.5 seconds quicker to 60, and is sporty looking. Both are the same price, both in excellent condition, although the Fabia has a gap in MOT history, and the Polo advisories on brakes on a 15 plate car. Its very close as the Polo was inside and clean, the Fabia outside and dusty.

The Fabia is winning at the minute as the infotainment is 'unlocked' - he'd have to pay VW to unlock the phone link, and the inside is very nice - lovely seats, and a panoramic roof.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Well, we might just have found a quandry. Went to two local garages. Saw a 1.2 TSI Polo SE (100bhp) in white, and then a 1.2 TSI Fabia Monte Carlo (110 bhp turbo) in red and black.



That Fabia is what I'm after - although I wouldn't object to going one spec level down. My local dealership offered me one earlier this year (in red and black), but as I'd just had major heating works done, it was way out of budget. 

They're really eye catching cars and fun to drive. Plus the emissions mean you aren't charged in ULEZ - which is my reason for looking at making a change. And I think it's only £20 for a year's VED...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

Time to settle back for England v Cameroon.

With a  and a biskit, of course.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jun 2019)

Is this yours son's first car? If so to me it's false economy, let him have a banger for 12 months, when he scrapes, dints, rolls it there's less loss & you could if nobody else is involved just scrap it. Then after 12 months when he's actually learnt to drive & not just pass a test buy him a far better car he will also have 12 months NCD (hopefully)


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> That Fabia is what I'm after - although I wouldn't object to going one spec level down. My local dealership offered me one earlier this year (in red and black), but as I'd just had major heating works done, it was way out of budget.
> 
> They're really eye catching cars and fun to drive. Plus the emissions mean you aren't charged in ULEZ - which is my reason for looking at making a change. And I think it's only £20 for a year's VED...



Yeh both are £20. Corresponding with my wife via text, as she is in Wales - she's bothered about 'miles' - it's not an issue if the car itself is in excellent shape.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Is this yours son's first car? If so to me it's false economy, let him have a banger for 12 months, when he scrapes, dints, rolls it there's less loss & you could if nobody else is involved just scrap it. Then after 12 months when he's actually learnt to drive & not just pass a test buy him a far better car he will also have 12 months NCD (hopefully)



Have you tried to insure a banger ? My son has gone for quotes on my 17 year old Nissan (it's no banger, but itsn't worth anything) - £4k for a car worth £1k... it's insane these days. PS he will be in a position to pay for bangs and stuff as he has an apprenticeship starting in Sept. The deal was we'd get him a car with the 'baby bond' money.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Have you tried to insure a banger ? My son has gone for quotes on my 17 year old Nissan (it's no banger, but itsn't worth anything) - £4k for a car worth £1k... it's insane these days. PS he will be in a position to pay for bangs and stuff as he has an apprenticeship starting in Sept. The deal was we'd get him a car with the 'baby bond' money.



It's all go on the education front at Chez @fossyant isn't it?


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Have you tried to insure a banger ? My son has gone for quotes on my 17 year old Nissan (it's no banger, but itsn't worth anything) - £4k for a car worth £1k... it's insane these days. PS he will be in a position to pay for bangs and stuff as he has an apprenticeship starting in Sept. The deal was we'd get him a car with the 'baby bond' money.


But is it a 1.0L or 1.2L?


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's all go on the education front at Chez @fossyant isn't it?



Yep, tell me about it - stress levels at max....


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

I believe the thinking behind the high insurance for a banger is that it's more likely to be thrashed than something decent...


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> But is it a 1.0L or 1.2L?



Erm nope....it's a MASSIVE 1.8 (hah hah - you should see what BHP new 1.2's produce).

We've looked at £3k plus for the car, all are coming in around £2k. He's gone from Piccanto's, to not being big enough (now has the camping bug having done Le Mans), so wants a car to carry camping gear.

Some nice Vx Adam's about, but he doesn't like them. Won't touch a Corsa - insurance is high (young lads rag car).


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I believe the thinking behind the high insurance for a banger is that it's more likely to be thrashed than something decent...



This is what we are seeing in his quotes - he has spent at least the last year hammering comparison sites.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Erm nope....
> 
> We've looked at £3k plus, all are coming in around £2k. He's gone from Piccanto's, to not being big enough (now has the camping bug having done Le Mans), so wants a car to carry camping gear.
> 
> Some nice Vx Adam's about, but he doesn't like them. Won't touch a Corsa - insurance is high (young lads rag car).



What about looking at a late series 2 Fabia estate? The insurance on that may be cheaper on the account that it's an estate. Plus they're like the tardis inside despite being quite compact on the outside.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

Whoooooooo!!! 1-0 England


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jun 2019)

Stupid one with my last insurance company was when it asked about Mods I declared the towbar I was about to fit & it came down another £30


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Whoooooooo!!! 1-0 England


Off how many overs that doesn't sound like anything to shout about?


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> What about looking at a late series 2 Fabia estate? The insurance on that may be cheaper on the account that it's an estate. Plus they're like the tardis inside despite being quite compact on the outside.



It's on the cards !!


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Off how many overs that doesn't sound like anything to shout about?



Wrong sport


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Wrong sport


But did all four wheels leave the track?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> But did all four wheels leave the track?



They're all on the grass...


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Kind of looks like that Falcon Milk Race scheme in the video. A very beautiful bike,@raleighnut


I prefer the single colour paint, I might get round to having mine re-finjshed one of these days,


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> They're all on the grass...


Is that why they keep crashing.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Is that why they keep crashing.



Or they could be doing grass track


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

2-0 to the Lionesses


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The CC banner ads are advertising "Alexa training skills" from Am*zon ("Become a first class Alexa user")
> 
> It's the end times, I tell you...



On 1st June he last HS trains ran on the nearest line to here. I have not been given any training on using the new style of train, and I do not think they are called Alexa.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> 2-0 to the Lionesses


Knowing the rules of the game might help Cameroon.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Or they could be doing grass track


I was thinking more on the lines of James Hunt.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Knowing the rules of the game might help Cameroon.



Just a bit...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I was thinking more on the lines of James Hunt.



Or Vittorio Brambilla.... Or maybe Andrea de Cesaris. How about Rene Arnoux?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

Ooooouf, what a let-off for England....


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

Aaaargh... The *can't* lose concentration. Karen Bardsley saves the team's bacon yet again...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

Wheeeeeeee, 3-0 

Can't argue about that one for a change, cracking play from a set piece.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Wheeeeeeee, 3-0
> 
> Can't argue about that one for a change, cracking play from a set piece.


Which game are you watching?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Which game are you watching?



England Women v Cameroon Women...

With half an eye on the tennis as well.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Or they could be doing grass track


I've never seen any grass on a grass track it's always been mud


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> England Women v Cameroon Women...
> 
> With half an eye on the tennis as well.



Have you got the right score? My tv shows a different score.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I've never seen any grass on a grass track it's always been mud



Good for the complexion, that...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

Right, that's the girls through.

Glad that's over. Cameroon play like the Crazy Gang.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Have you got the right score? My tv shows a different score.



What score were you seeing, Wol?


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2019)

Up until about twenty minutes ago, my tv showed the score as two nil.

I thought you were counting attempts at a goal.

When you first said three nil, the west of west Worcestershire thought it was still two nil.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2019)

Tis now showing three nil.


----------



## roadrash (23 Jun 2019)

wol lives in a different time zone


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2019)

I had a go at cleaning my new old wheel . Underneath some of the rust were the stampings for 3 speed 1951 . The chrome on the hub is cleaning up nicely whereas the rim is very rusty and will need painting. It has 40 spokes so it may fit my tandem .


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> wol lives in a different time zone



Yes, I am watching the football in 2007.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I am watching the football in 2007.



Oh dear Wol... 

BTW, did you catch Inspector Montalbano last night? OK, it was a repeat, but I didn't need and excuse LOL

Scusi dottore, la porta mi scapo!


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> How'd you make chiips?


With fat fingers!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2019)

Jenkins said:


> With fat fingers!


Deep fried?


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jun 2019)

I'm feeling a bit humid. Maybe it's because there's a supposed thunder storm on the way and I'm sat next to my in use slow cooker.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jun 2019)

Oh man,it's like a monsoon out there now!!


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2019)

Time to finish my  and head off to the Land of Nod.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh man,it's like a monsoon out there now!!


It's the "Indian Summer" you were promised.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2019)

Left the job websites for a few days. Now there's two new jobs advertised. One organisation has already rejected my application and are now readvertising the position. Funny that as they told me they'd got someone else...

Still, it's a couple more rejection letters to wave at the job centre if they get stroppy...


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2019)

Bad luck @Andy in Germany 

Well no cat overnight so no cat litter to rummage through , no excess hair to hoover up and no mid night visits , we do miss him .


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2019)

Really struggling with hayfever. 

It is  here.

Will be putting my blue (general recycling) wheelie bin out later. Not bothering with black bag again this week.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Really struggling with hayfever.
> 
> It is  here.
> 
> Will be putting my blue (general recycling) wheelie bin out later. Not bothering with black bag again this week.


Just be greatful you're not in Huddersfield.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-48280792


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just be greatful you're not in Huddersfield.



Í generally am.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Í generally am.


Can be arranged, if you want to see what it's like.

Lorry leaves approx 16:00 hours, your local time.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just be greatful you're not in Huddersfield.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-48280792


I have to say it's is never clear what can & can't be recycled well certainly around our area, then you go on holiday & it's completely different


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just be greatful you're not in Huddersfield.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-48280792



Ouch.

Mind, recycling in Cambs is well above the national average, and our blue bins do take more items. But it's not rocket science, is it?


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I have to say it's is never clear what can & can't be recycled well certainly around our area, then you go on holiday & it's completely different



It does vary wildly from area to area, which strikes me as a really barmy policy...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Can be arranged, if you want to see what it's like.
> 
> Lorry leaves approx 16:00 hours, your local time.



I've been there, nothing intrinsically wrong with it.

Just glad I live where I do.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Mind, recycling in Cambs is well above the national average, and our blue bins do take more items. But it's not rocket science, is it?


They've started issuing the fines this week. And removing your bins.

National average is only around the 26% mark.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been there, nothing intrinsically wrongg with it.
> 
> Just glad I live where I do.


You've not been of late then?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I have to say it's is never clear what can & can't be recycled well certainly around our area, then you go on holiday & it's completely different



In Bavaria we had two bins: Compost and general rubbish. General rubbish was €0.50 per kilo. Everything else had to be taken to the tip on Saturday between 10-12.

There were _thirteen _bins at the tip, I counted. Don't try sneaking your steel cans in the aluminium section.

Where I live (Esslingen) we have compost (brown) Paper (Blue) Plastic and metals (Yellow) and general (Black) If they see paper in the plastic bin it won't get emptied.

Where I work, in Stuttgart, it's a completely different system.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've not been of late then?



Last time I was int he UK was about 2013, I think.
That wasn't intentional: financial and training pressure and then Brexit made it a bit difficult.
That reminds me, my UK passport has lapsed.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> National average is only around the 26% mark.



It's 56% here according to the stats.

My general waste is mainly cat food pouches. Irritatingly, there are places in the UK that recycle them, but it's one of the few things that can't be recycled here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's 56% here according to the stats.
> 
> My general waste is mainly cat food pouches. Irritatingly, there are places in the UK that recycle them, but it's one of the few things that can't be recycled here.



So what you're saying is that you are personally responsible that it isn't 60%?


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> So what you're saying is that you are personally responsible that it isn't 60%?



Hey! I've only got two cats... That's two pouches a day.

Some of the food I buy does come in 100g tins. I'd switch completely to tins or foil trays if I could, but neither madam will eat the stuff that comes in the larger cans or in the foil trays.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hey! I've only got two cats... That's two pouches a day.
> 
> Some of the food I buy does come in 100g tins. I'd switch completely to tins or foil trays if I could, but neither madam will eat the stuff that comes in the larger cans or in the foil trays.



The farm cat at our city farm would always become much more interested in her food when a local cat came sniffing about*. Perhaps an extrra moggy that isn't fussy should be allowed to visit?

*_Personally I thought we should stop feeding it so it remembered its purpose in life was to catch rats and mice on the farm._


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The farm cat at our city farm would always become much more interested in her food when a local cat came sniffing about*. Perhaps an extra moggy that isn't fussy should be allowed to visit?



You should see the girls chase off the large feral (entire) boys that hang around, more in hope than expectation. My neighbour's cat also treads very lightly across heavy ground... 



> *_Personally I thought we should stop feeding it so it remembered its purpose in life was to catch rats and mice on the farm._



The girls bring me plenty of rodenty and rabbity gifts - usually headless.  N.B. It's actually been proven that a well-fed cat is actually a far more efficient hunter than a hungry one.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2019)

Half moons . I had to rush off this morning . I am about to go outside and have a bit more of a go at cleaning up the wheel I bought yesterday .


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2019)

On a more serious note, the girls are actually pretty catholic where food is concerned.

The real problem with the 400g cans (aside the fact that they're not terribly keen on the contents) is the fact that I've only got two cats, neither of whom eat wet food by the bucket load. Once the cans are open, the food loses its freshness and palatability pretty quickly, and it's just insane having to throw it out.

With the pouches, I get very little food waste. It's the plastic waste that does my head in. I'd quite happily pay a little more to have the wet food in recyclable packaging. I think they'll have to take that step eventually.

It was different when I had the two boys back in the day - they were both veritable dustbins, and I'd go through a can a day.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> You should see the girls chase off the large feral (entire) boys that hang around, more in hope than expectation. My neighbour's cat also treads very lightly across heavy ground...
> 
> 
> 
> The girls bring me plenty of rodenty and* rabbity gifts* - usually headless.  N.B. It's actually been proven that a well-fed cat is actually a far more efficient hunter than a hungry one.


Unlucky rabbit feet?


----------



## mybike (24 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Never mind steps, I'd need the climbing gear...


----------



## postman (24 Jun 2019)

Postman is back from his 3-45 dental appointment.Shame it was 2-45 gawd i get dafter.mind you in my defence,the original app was for 12th June,they changed it over the phone so i have no written proof it was 2-45


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Unlucky rabbit feet?


Well rabbit's feet weren't very lucky for the rabbit were they? And he had four of them...

Well we were right on topic, talking about waste bins. You can't get more mundane than that. Here in Bedford we have black ones for general waste, green lidded ones for garden stuff and orange lidded for paper, plastic and metal cans. They collect the black ones one week and the other two the next week, so all bins are emptied on a bi-weekly collection.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> View attachment 472417





Although it's a common misconception. A full suit of plate armour was never heavy enough to have to use a hoist to get a knight onto his horse...


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Although it's a common misconception. A full suit of plate armour was never heavy enough to have to use a hoist to get a knight onto his horse...


Even with Henry VIII in it?


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Even with Henry VIII in it?



I was talking about the weight of the armour, not the weight of the person wearing it... 

Although once Henry got somewhat corpulent, his health was too poor to sit a horse, never mind joust. Didn't stop him from keeping on commissioning ever more poncy suits of armour. Guess it was the tudor man's equivalent of a woman with shoes and handbags - or in my case, books...


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Jun 2019)

The weather is very close this evening, no sunshine but it is sticky


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's 56% here according to the stats.
> 
> My general waste is mainly cat food pouches. Irritatingly, there are places in the UK that recycle them, but it's one of the few things that can't be recycled here.



Don't mention how many we go through in a day - 8-10 packets. The 4 cats refuse the tinned food, even though most of the tin is used in one sitting, and then the fussy cat (aka the rescue building site ginger ninja) will only eat Felix "As good as it looks" !!!


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> The weather is very close this evening, no sunshine but it is sticky



Very, awaiting thunderstorms.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> You should see the girls chase off the large feral (entire) boys that hang around, more in hope than expectation. My neighbour's cat also treads very lightly across heavy ground...
> 
> 
> 
> The girls bring me plenty of rodenty and rabbity gifts - usually headless.  N.B. It's actually been proven that a well-fed cat is actually a far more efficient hunter than a hungry one.


Or dog.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Very, awaiting thunderstorms.



Bring it on


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Don't mention how many we go through in a day - 8-10 packets. The 4 cats refuse the tinned food, even though most of the tin is used in one sitting, and then the fussy cat (aka the rescue building site ginger ninja) will only eat Felix "As good as it looks" !!!



Felix AGAIL is the wet food of choice here. Interspersed with Gourmet and Applaws (the little tins) and Sheba (pouches). Plus they get regular meals of raw - although the girls turned their little noses up at their share of the cod we had here the other night...

Tins of Felix get the paws down here - well, they'll lick the jelly but leave the chunks - as do the pouches of ordinary Felix. Whiskas gets the paws down no matter which one. Oddly, they're not so keen on the expensive wet food either, so I'll feed them the best that they *will* eat.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Bring it on



Hopefully the rain will douse all the pollen - I've been feeling really


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's 56% here according to the stats.
> 
> My general waste is mainly cat food pouches. Irritatingly, there are places in the UK that recycle them, but it's one of the few things that can't be recycled here.


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...ades/petfood&usg=AOvVaw0-nOIWTBY6RysJs1QP42S2


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2019)

I re-potted two oak trees this evening. They were getting quite pot bound..


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2019)

There was a lovely red sunset , we also had a rainbow.
I'm feeling a bit cold and have put a pullover on .

On the cat front . Schrodie brought a frog into the living room this morning. My wife discovered him in a box of cd's. She carried him out in a glass pint mug .


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> There was a lovely red sunset , we also had a rainbow.
> I'm feeling a bit cold and have put a pullover on .
> 
> On the cat front . Schrodie brought a frog into the living room this morning. My wife discovered him in a box of cd's. *She carried him out in a glass pint mug .*


Small cat!!


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jun 2019)

Got a brand new still in the packet crispy shirt ready for work tomorrow. Just hope I can get to sleep.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Got a brand new still in the packet crispy shirt ready for work tomorrow. Just hope I can get to sleep.


What'll you be having with it?


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiCl4XG-ILjAhUKIsAKHZlqDkQQFjABegQIARAB&url=https://www.terracycle.com/en-GB/brigades/petfood&usg=AOvVaw0-nOIWTBY6RysJs1QP42S2



Thanks for that. Shame the nearest collection point is an hour and a half round trip by car.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2019)

Singing in the rain


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2019)

Well, poo*.

I've got mild heatstroke and can't go to work. Actually I could try and go, but as it will be 35° today and I'm already struggling, I think that may not be sensible. I have to stay here and drink "Sports drinks".

I'm proper cross now.

Humph.

*_Given some of the symptoms of heatstroke, that's an entirely appropriate expression_.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, poo.
> 
> I've got mild heatstroke and can't go to work. Actually I could try and go, but as it will be 35° today and I'm already struggling, I think that may not be sensible. I have to stay here and drink "Sports drinks".
> 
> ...


It's best to take care in those hot conditions .


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, poo.
> 
> I've got mild heatstroke and can't go to work. Actually I could try and go, but as it will be 35° today and I'm already struggling, I think that may not be sensible. I have to stay here and drink "Sports drinks".
> 
> ...



 Take care


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2019)

No need to shower today. Just pop outside for a few seconds !


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jun 2019)

We're not even out of Europe & they are keeping all the good weather to themselves we have more rain


----------



## mybike (25 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It's best to take care in those hot conditions .



I wonder if the neighbour's garden will flood again today.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hopefully the rain will douse all the pollen - I've been feeling really



It is here  no storm though but it is still hot


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> No need to shower today. Just pop outside for a few seconds !



Neighbours might have an issue with that


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2019)

You know they say that you shouldn't let the grass grow under your feet ?

Well! I think 2 people need to mow their lawn, rather than gazing into each others eyes .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2019)

My wife's new sewing machine should be arriving this afternoon .


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Jun 2019)

Muggy... This is when i hate being in a retirement home.. Bloody roasting . 
Some still have the heating maxed!!
And wont open windows..


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Thanks for that. Shame the nearest collection point is an hour and a half round trip by car.


Day out on the bike?


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Thanks for that. Shame the nearest collection point is an hour and a half round trip by car.


The nearest one to me is on Lancaster Rd in Leicester, I used to live on Lancaster Rd, I now live 4 miles away


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My wife's new sewing machine should be arriving this afternoon .



Is that an N+1?


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Is that an N+1?


S+1


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2019)

Speaking of sewing machines, it's now the thing to have a $5,000 USD machine to make quilts on. When I was little, my father would put up a spindly little wooden frame, and a large herd of ladies would descend on the house, sit around the frame, and sew and create mayhem and a beautiful quilt by the time day was done.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2019)

My Ma had to both cook and sew, of course.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2019)

Last night's sunset .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Is that an N+1?


N or S + 2 I think.

Her older one was playing up the other day breaking the thread and things.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2019)

I hope she avoided breaking this thread.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jun 2019)

She'll get some needle if she does,


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2019)

Well ! The free gift arrived but not the sewing machine .


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2019)

My mess draking activities will be continued this afternoon, and it is too wet for gardening.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> My *mess draking* activities will be continued this afternoon, and it is too wet for gardening.



It sounds like that should involve quaffing.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2019)

My 100 ese coffee pods have arrived


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2019)

Slept through all the rain / crashing / banging last night. still struggling with hayfever though and still feel really 

Although I have made asparagus soup and worked my way through some paperwork that needed sorting.

Am listening to TMS.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, poo*.
> 
> I've got mild heatstroke and can't go to work. Actually I could try and go, but as it will be 35° today and I'm already struggling, I think that may not be sensible. I have to stay here and drink "Sports drinks".
> 
> ...



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Day out on the bike?



Not bloody likely... Wouldn't ride a bike on those roads for love nor money...


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Slept through all the rain / crashing / banging last night.


How do you know it made any of those noises if you slept through it


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> No need to shower today. Just pop outside for a few seconds !


No pictures required!


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> No need to shower today. Just pop outside for a few seconds !



A common solution to the lack of facilities when I was in Nepal.

The main problem was that your "tan" would all run off at once...


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx



Not 100% but I think staying here was the right thing to do.

I've been sending application letters: it makes the rejection pile more impressive when I go to the Job Centre next month.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> How do you know it made any of those noises if you slept through it



Cause a friend who lives in the next village along was awake all night


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not 100% but I think staying here was the right thing to do.



Wise. Especially if the path to the porcelain throne is rather well trod...


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You know they say that you shouldn't let the grass grow under your feet ?
> 
> Well! I think 2 people need to mow their lawn, rather than gazing into each others eyes .


One man surely?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2019)

I was having a rummage looking for stuff to put on the bay of e and came across a macro lens. I thought I would try it out and here are the results. 

Guess what I have decided to do ?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Not bloody likely... Wouldn't ride a bike on those roads for love nor money...


Nor food for the cats.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Cause a friend who lives in the next village along was awake all night



So you were asleep but other people were kept awake by the noise.

You don't snore do you?


----------



## fossyant (25 Jun 2019)

We have a Skoda in the family. My missus saw the Fabia and has put a deposit down on it until my son's baby bond money comes through next week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2019)

Someone has suggested I apply to work as a trainer in the local US military base. Apparently they try to have a full programme of arts and crafts training for people on base, not least to try and dissuade some of their service personnel from going out on the lash and getting into trouble with local police authorities...


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nor food for the cats.



That too...


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> So you were asleep but other people were kept awake by the noise.
> 
> You don't snore do you?



I do. So do the cats.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2019)

Cream of asparagus soup and home made bread for supper. That hit the spot. 

And there's a doughnut with my name on it for afters.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Cream of asparagus soup and home made bread for supper. That hit the spot.
> 
> And there's a doughnut with my name on it for afters.



We were treated to some Hungarian goulash soup, made by a genuine Hungarian person.

I suggested I make something British next time but she suddenly remembered a pressing appointment...


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Someone has suggested I apply to work as a trainer in the local US military base. Apparently they try to have a full programme of arts and crafts training for people on base, not least to try and dissuade some of their service personnel from going out on the lash and getting into trouble with local police authorities...



Applied. This could be interesting...


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> We're not even out of Europe & they are keeping all the good weather to themselves we have more rain



Mwahahaaaa...


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We were treated to some Hungarian goulash soup, made by a genuine Hungarian person.
> 
> I suggested I make something British next time but she suddenly remembered a pressing appointment...


Yorkshire Pudding, served correctly. You'd fail on the "genuine Yorkshire person", Tyke, part though.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We were treated to some Hungarian goulash soup, made by a genuine Hungarian person.
> 
> I suggested I make something British next time but she suddenly remembered a pressing appointment...



Mulligatawny soup.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We were treated to some Hungarian goulash soup, made by a genuine Hungarian person.
> 
> I suggested I make something British next time but she suddenly remembered a pressing appointment...


*Rissoles - minced beef, onion and bread pressed into a patty and fried* (not an alternative name for a fish cake (breaded fish patty, no potato) as they are in Sheffield (where confusingly, a fish cake has more potato in it than fish)). 

Rissoles are definitely not healthy, but they are _very_ tasty.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Mulligatawny soup.



I'll look it up...


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Yorkshire Pudding.



She looked like a deer in the headlights as it was, don't frighten her more.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> She looked like a deer in the headlights as it was, don't frighten her more.


Venison wouldn't be traditional though.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jun 2019)

I tried to put some beer in the fridge. 

The door fell off. It was only four cans, FFS! BTW, the fridge is a Bosch, cost £450, and it's out of warranty.

Utter bastards.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We were treated to some Hungarian goulash soup, made by a genuine Hungarian person.
> 
> I suggested I make something British next time but she suddenly remembered a pressing appointment...


Shepherds Pie................................................ first peel 2 shepherds.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Shepherds Pie................................................ first peel 2 shepherds.



Sigh... That's almost Goon Show standard.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2019)

I'll be sleeping on our balcony tonight, in the hope it'll be a bit less oven like than the bedroom.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sigh... That's almost Goon Show standard.


Worse than that it's the 'Goodies', I checked. 

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...he_Beanstalk&usg=AOvVaw29QAyvqFdof_K4oA7l_3X_


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll be sleeping on our balcony tonight, in the hope it'll be a bit less oven like than the bedroom.


Rain, just after 02:00.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I tried to put some beer in the fridge.
> 
> The door fell off. It was only four cans, FFS! BTW, the fridge is a Bosch, cost £450, and it's out of warranty.
> 
> Utter bastards.


Oh dear! Did the hinges give way ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Rain, just after 02:00.


The Guardian website has just decided I'm in Hackney. It'll be 16 degrees at 02:00, apparently. No rain forecast.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Guardian website has just decided I'm in Hackney. It'll be 16 degrees at 02:00, apparently. No rain forecast.


What about 01:00? 
@Andy in Germany is an hour in front.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear! Did the hinges give way ?


The hinge is a stamped piece of steel but it mates with a piddling nylon (?) insert in the door. The nylon insert gets ground away on the lower hinge over time. The door sinks...….and pops out of the top hinge.
It's a crap piece of design by Bosch.

The door is currently being held in place by a chair loaded with four bricks.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2019)

The inserts are normally replacable.

Why not use a 3/16 1/8" nylon washer, until you get the proper insert.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> The hinge is a stamped piece of steel but it mates with a piddling nylon (?) insert in the door. The nylon insert gets ground away on the lower hinge over time. The door sinks...….and pops out of the top hinge.
> It's a crap piece of design by Bosch.
> 
> The door is currently being held in place by a chair loaded with four bricks.



For spare parts I use espares.co.uk 

You will need the model number of your fridge.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> The inserts are normally replacable.
> 
> Why not use a 3/16 nylon washer, until you get the proper insert.


Thanks. I've already come up with some bonkers jury rig ideas. It's not a big deal but it pisses me off that Bosch has an undeserved reputation for reliability.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks. I've already come up with some bonkers jury rig ideas. It's not a big deal but it pisses me off that Bosch has an undeserved reputation for reliability.


Would you prefer the insert or the whole door to fail though?


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> For spare parts I use espares.co.uk
> 
> You will need the model number of your fridge.


Thanks. I know about them. The official Bosch spares website is cheaper. It all boils down to who can get the piddling over-priced bits of plastic to me fastest before I go away on holiday in a few days.
I appreciate your help.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Jun 2019)

Wish I was going to Glastonbury in the morning, alas no ticket this year


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would you prefer the insert or the whole door to fail though?


I would prefer a sensible design.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I would prefer a sensible design.


Metal on metal doesn't move as well, when dry. It'd last longer though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Applied. This could be interesting...


Panzer Kaserne?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Panzer Kaserne?


IMCOM-Europe?


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Metal on metal doesn't move as well, when dry. It'd last longer though.


My front door has metal on metal hinges, it's at least 40 years old, and weighs far more than the fridge's. It doesn't seem to have puny, soft plastic inserts, and it doesn't look like it's going to spontaneously collapse in the near future either.

End of prolonged rant.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

EUCOM, AFRICOM,Special Forces Support Group, Medical Treatment Facility, MTF is my guess, rehabilitative hobbies and crafts. Kind of a whole raft of things there, Robinson and Patch Barracks bases nearby


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

Probably quite the background check coming up, @Andy in Germany .


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> My front door has metal on metal hinges, it's at least 40 years old, and weighs far more than the fridge's. It doesn't seem to have puny, soft plastic inserts, and it doesn't look like it's going to spontaneously collapse in the near future either.
> 
> End of prolonged rant.


But you oil the hinges on your front door. Not very hygienic to oil hinges on a fridge. All that dirt it'd attract could put your beer off.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Worse than that it's the 'Goodies', I checked.



Kitten Kong...


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Probably quite the background check coming up, @Andy in Germany .


Would that include what he has for breakfast, and questioning his Marmite tendencies?


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

I think there used to be bearings on refrigerator doors back when. Because they were lined with lead, as insulation.
















That sorta thing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would that include what he has for breakfast, and questioning his Marmite tendencies?


Marmite?
Best not to mention it. Might call friends and family, and tell them not to mention it.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think there used to be bearings on refrigerator doors back when. Because they were lined with lead, as insulation.
> View attachment 472616
> View attachment 472617
> 
> ...


Not much air in there, and no beer. No good for the WDC.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

Mind, there are numerous reasons this would not work at the parameters given


Gravity Aided said:


> I think there used to be bearings on refrigerator doors back when. Because they were lined with lead, as insulation.
> View attachment 472616
> View attachment 472617
> 
> ...


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

Like the lead lining melting at the physical temperatures present at the ground-zero of a late 1950's nuclear weapon (H bomb), or the blast wave impact, etc.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like the lead lining melting at the physical temperatures present at the ground-zero of a late 1950's nuclear weapon (H bomb), or the blast wave impact, etc.


Would the door bearing hold out though?


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgpo0qAfwDk


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would the door bearing hold out though?


Depends on distance from the blast, type of building, etc. Some stuff was vaporized.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2019)

Time to finish my  and then it's off to the Land of Nod via the intermediate stations of Wooden Hill, Hot Bath and Kitty Cuddles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

Peter Watkins did such a fine job of _Culloden_, the BBC hired him to make a film about the effects on Britain of nuclear war. _The War Game_ makes_ Threads_ look like a Disney movie.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Panzer Kaserne?



That's the one. It's a few K's from here.



classic33 said:


> IMCOM-Europe?



That one is a bit further away, so I didn't apply there on the basis it means a longer commute and I'm lazy...



Gravity Aided said:


> Probably quite the background check coming up, @Andy in Germany .



Maybe. I doubt they'll bother though: It's mainly so I can show the Job Centre I tried every option.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> The hinge is a stamped piece of steel but it mates with a piddling nylon (?) insert in the door. The nylon insert gets ground away on the lower hinge over time. The door sinks...….and pops out of the top hinge.
> It's a crap piece of design by Bosch.
> 
> The door is currently being held in place by a chair loaded with four bricks.


That's German engineering at it's best .


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> That's German engineering at it's best .



Don't look at me, I'm a carpenter.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jun 2019)

We used our Bosch dishwasher for the first time last night, I only installed it 2 years ago.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> The hinge is a stamped piece of steel but it mates with a piddling nylon (?) insert in the door. The nylon insert gets ground away on the lower hinge over time. The door sinks...….and pops out of the top hinge.
> It's a crap piece of design by Bosch.
> 
> The door is currently being held in place by a chair loaded with four bricks.



This made me think: Bosch are local to me. They're also a non-profit and may have places for social workers.

So I looked it up, and lo and behold there's a whole Bosch foundation to help young people with difficult backgrounds, refugees et c. Somewhere else to apply, thanks @slowmotion.

If I get a job I'll make sure to tell them about the fridge...


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks. I've already come up with some bonkers jury rig ideas. It's not a big deal but it pisses me off that Bosch has an undeserved reputation for reliability.


Our 40yr old Hitachi Fridge/Freezer is still going strong, not only that but it has never needed de-frosting.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think there used to be bearings on refrigerator doors back when. Because they were lined with lead, as insulation.
> View attachment 472616
> View attachment 472617
> 
> ...


If I was going to lock myself in a fridge, I would be quite keen on having a door that fell off.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> We used our Bosch dishwasher for the first time last night, I only installed it 2 years ago.


It's best not to rush these things .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> If I was going to lock myself in a fridge, I would be quite keen on having a door that fell off.


"You're only supposed to blow the b****y doors off ! "


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> We used our Bosch dishwasher for the first time last night, I only installed it 2 years ago.


Keep a chair and a few bricks handy for when the door falls off.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Don't look at me, I'm a carpenter.


There you are ! A new business opportunity. Wooden fridges !


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> If I was going to lock myself in a fridge, I would be quite keen on having a door that fell off.



Which raises the question: Do Bosch know something we don't?


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Which raises the question: Do Bosch know something we don't?


Ah, a cunning safety feature. Very thorough those Germans.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2019)

Just got a call from work: the late meeting is cancelled so instead of being due to go in at 1pm I should have been there at ten.

This is the problem with working with a bunch of Birkenstock wearing social workers: we're all cr*p at keeping people informed.

On the other hand we're very good at explaining how this makes us _feel_.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> If I was going to lock myself in a fridge, I would be quite keen on having a door that fell off.


Surely you're old enough to remember fridge doors that locked, it's a fairly recent innovation for them to use vacuum to keep them closed, I believe it was several children dying that initiated the change


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2019)

If anyone is interested ? I put the dustbin out earlier. If not I won't bother !


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> If anyone is interested ? I put the dustbin out earlier. If not I won't bother !


If you don't put it out it won't be emptied


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Surely you're old enough to remember fridge doors that locked, it's a fairly recent innovation for them to use vacuum to keep them closed, I believe it was several children dying that initiated the change


There used to be public information films on the TV urging people to take the doors off abandoned fridges to prevent those tragedies. They still happen in the States.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Surely you're old enough to remember fridge doors that locked, it's a fairly recent innovation for them to use vacuum to keep them closed, I believe it was several children dying that initiated the change


Nearly all mine have used bar magnets in the door seal.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2019)

The time has come to get up and get going


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nearly all mine have used bar magnets in the door seal.


Interesting I always presumed it was a vacuum seal, never felt a magnet in the seal


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> The time has come to get up and get going


Late for you?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Jun 2019)

Another job application sent.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Another job application sent.


You can have mine if you want


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You can have mine if you want


Job application?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Another job application sent.



All the best. I sent three this morning, which brings me to about 35 so far I think.

I'm seriously considering appling for a vacant receptionist post at the local youth hostel.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Job application?


No job


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Surely you're old enough to remember fridge doors that locked, it's a fairly recent innovation for them to use vacuum to keep them closed, I believe it was several children dying that initiated the change


Fridge doors locked?


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> There you are ! A new business opportunity. Wooden fridges !


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Late for you?



The joy's of being on holiday .



Phaeton said:


> You can have mine if you want




And mine


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You can have mine if you want



I like mine, that's part of the problem.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2019)

Feeling far less  this morning and far less wheezy, although my eyes are very itchy and I can feel the snot sloshing around in my sinuses.

Still staying indoors, but been working on a writing project.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

Going to the Doctor. 
We had a big storm last night, very windy. 
About 1/3 inch of rain.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2019)

I am listening to TMS.

Had a (hot) sausage sandwich and a banana for lunch. And two  of course.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Going to the Doctor.
> We had a big storm last night, very windy.
> About 1/3 inch of rain.


And you're going to your doctor about the wind.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fridge doors locked?


Yes, until the 70's possibly 80's they would have a locking handle on them


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2019)

I've got an ice cream.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> And you're going to your doctor about the wind.


I was deliberately _avoiding _that connection.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got an ice cream.



What flavour?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> What flavour?


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 472673



 

On the flip side, marmite rice cakes are horribly addictive. I have been known to eat an entire pack in one sitting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 472673



S'got caramel in it.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> S'got caramel in it.


The choc ice no, the ice cream, in edible cone, yes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> The choc ice no, the ice cream, in edible cone, yes.
> 
> View attachment 472675



No, _mine's_ got caramel in it. 

So there.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> On the flip side, marmite rice cakes are horribly addictive. I have been known to eat an entire pack in one sitting.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My wife's new sewing machine should be arriving this afternoon .


Is it a Brother Innov-is F420?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Is it a Brother Innov-is F420?


Been delivered to you?


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2019)

No, just a guess.


----------



## gbb (26 Jun 2019)

Every Sunday in particular you end up with a roasting tin full of fat, chicken, beef, whatever. It's a small problem, it cant go down the sink, its messy and its liquid. It's always just been a bit of a faff.

And suddenly, I solved it. (Its not rocket science, I just never gave it much thought before). Pour the warm/hot fat into a mug. Let it cool, put it in the fridge. In a short while you have a solid lump to simply spoon out into the food recycling bag.

Come winter I'll probably use it for fat balls for the birds maybe instead of the food recycling bin.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2019)

Followed GPs orders. Started work early, so finished early and did 16 miles on the bike straight after work (after getting home) Shattered now.


----------



## Katherine (26 Jun 2019)

gbb said:


> Every Sunday in particular you end up with a roasting tin full of fat, chicken, beef, whatever. It's a small problem, it cant go down the sink, its messy and its liquid. It's always just been a bit of a faff.
> 
> And suddenly, I solved it. (Its not rocket science, I just never gave it much thought before). Pour the warm/hot fat into a mug. Let it cool, put it in the fridge. In a short while you have a solid lump to simply spoon out into the food recycling bag.
> 
> Come winter I'll probably use it for fat balls for the birds maybe instead of the food recycling bin.


Since reports of big fatburgs in the sewers, we have stopped pouring any fat down the sink. 
I save a non recyclable container to pour it in, then wait for it to set before putting in the bin.
I'll have to try making fat balls for the birds.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2019)

We have a swam of Maikäfer (_Melolontha_) buzzing around the wooden facia by our front balcony. 

They do this for a few days every year, always around 10pm local time, and always the same few square metres at the front of the building. They buzz about in a swarm, then buzz off after a few minutes.

We still can't understand why.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> On the flip side, marmite rice cakes are horribly addictive. I have been known to eat an entire pack in one sitting.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 472677


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 472677


A hefty punch of Marmite....


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jun 2019)

gbb said:


> Every Sunday in particular you end up with a roasting tin full of fat, chicken, beef, whatever. It's a small problem, it cant go down the sink, its messy and its liquid. It's always just been a bit of a faff.
> 
> And suddenly, I solved it. (Its not rocket science, I just never gave it much thought before). Pour the warm/hot fat into a mug. Let it cool, put it in the fridge. In a short while you have a solid lump to simply spoon out into the food recycling bag.
> 
> Come winter I'll probably use it for fat balls for the birds maybe instead of the food recycling bin.


TBH I cook with that fat, saves buying any more.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2019)

gbb said:


> Every Sunday in particular you end up with a roasting tin full of fat, chicken, beef, whatever. It's a small problem, it cant go down the sink, its messy and its liquid. It's always just been a bit of a faff.
> 
> And suddenly, I solved it. (Its not rocket science, I just never gave it much thought before). Pour the warm/hot fat into a mug. Let it cool, put it in the fridge. In a short while you have a solid lump to simply spoon out into the food recycling bag.
> 
> Come winter I'll probably use it for fat balls for the birds maybe instead of the food recycling bin.



Don't chuck it away or waste it on the birds! That'll make fabulous roasties. It's also great for frying.

I like it on toast too.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Jun 2019)

I now like bagels.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Is it a Brother Innov-is F420?


Bang on I think !

Are you a vaire cloyant ?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2019)

Well the Summer of Rackets has just finished and I'm still confused .


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well the Summer of Rackets has just finished and I'm still confused .



It was the tutor at the daughter's finishing school.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> It was the tutor at the daughter's finishing school.


There's always been dodgy teachers.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Bang on I think !
> 
> Are you a vaire cloyant ?



I was looking at the Jaycott's website because I would like to buy a "narrow hem" foot for my Brother sewing machine. I noticed that one particular Brother model, is being promoted with free extension table or something similar. Your wife's free gift arrived yesterday. 2 + 2 = 4


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I now like bagels.


What sort? there's a whole constellation out there.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2019)

I like my own home made bagels - with lox and a schmear, of course...


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> I like my own home made bagels - with lox and a schmear, of course...


Liquid oxygen?
Be a bit on the cold side.


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Jun 2019)

I might have to call out a plumber. I know I had a big poo this morning but it wasn't that big.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> I was looking at the Jaycott's website because I would like to buy a "narrow hem" foot for my Brother sewing machine. I noticed that one particular Brother model, is being promoted with free extension table or something similar. Your wife's free gift arrived yesterday. 2 + 2 = 4


A bit of an armchair defective ? Do crimes occur when ever you go to places, as the likes of Miss Marple ? 

Apparently she went on Sewing Machines Direct and managed to sweet talk them into getting a set of threads free. The quilting table was the free gift .


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> I might have to call out a plumber. I know I had a big poo this morning but it wasn't that big.



You need @smokeysmoo then 

On a different note another nice morning ahead


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> You need @smokeysmoo then
> 
> On a different note another nice morning ahead


Always at the ready


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2019)

Much drama this morning: I got a puncture. That's the _second _since I bought that Marathon Plus Tyre. 

Admittedly I bought it in about 2010, but still...

I think I went over a bump a bit too fast as the puncture was on the inside of the inner tube. Fortunately I was 500m from work, and I arrived early enough that I could fix it on arrival. And I'd bought myself a nice new road pump for just such emergencies, so I was able to get myself sorted fairly quickly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2019)

smokeysmoo said:


> View attachment 472776



I miss the UK sometimes.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2019)

Not a cloud in the sky ! A little bit breezy though.

I have just been sat upon by a Schrodie ! He seems to be liking it as he keeps giving me these backward glances over his shoulder .


----------



## mybike (27 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> The nearest one to me is on Lancaster Rd in Leicester, I used to live on Lancaster Rd, I now live 4 miles away



They used your old home?


----------



## mybike (27 Jun 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> I might have to call out a plumber. I know I had a big poo this morning but it wasn't that big.



TMI


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2019)

It is being an awkward day: First punctures, now a Migrane is kicking off. Of course the meds for same are in my other bag.

I'm trying to push through it because someone put forward the theory that if you ignore the visual wierdness and keep going, the other symptoms are reduced.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Liquid oxygen?
> Be a bit on the cold side.


But crunchy.


----------



## mybike (27 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Surely you're old enough to remember fridge doors that locked, it's a fairly recent innovation for them to use vacuum to keep them closed, I believe it was several children dying that initiated the change



I'm old and I don't.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2019)

Banner ads are for the zoo I grew up going to as a child. Much fancier now, although we thought it quite up-to-date back when.
https://www.peoriazoo.org


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> I'm old and I don't.


Same here. Magnetic bars on the door seal.


----------



## mybike (27 Jun 2019)

Read posts in reverse today, it's quite exciting finding out the questions to the answers.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> Read posts in reverse today, it's quite exciting finding out the questions to the answers.


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Jun 2019)

I bought a 3D printed moon lamp.

For all of my life, I've assumed the dark patches on the moon's surface such as the Sea of Tranquillity and Ocean of Storms were low points... turns out they're high plateaus.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jun 2019)

One of the women here bought iced donuts in today, no thank you


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Liquid oxygen?
> Be a bit on the cold side.



Lox = smoked / cured salmon


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> One of the women here bought iced donuts in today, no thank you



What's wrong with doughnuts?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2019)

Am listening to TMS


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jun 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> One of the women here bought iced donuts in today, no thank you


Why would you freeze a doughnut?


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> What's wrong with doughnuts?


What's not wrong with them, deep fried batter with sugar on Yuk!


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2019)

This morning I tidied up and swept the garage. Please accept my appollogoppollies if this snippet of news is too exciting for you.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> This morning I tidied up and swept the garage. Please accept my appollogoppollies if this snippet of news is too exciting for you.


You found a floor in your garage to sweep? I wonder if there is one in mine?


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2019)

A question, if I may for the sewers seamstresses on here. 

One of my future projects involves using finer lighter fabric than I normally use.

So, a "narrow hem" foot for my sewing machine will stitch a narrow hem, so far so easy peasy. What is the difference between a narrow hem and a "rolled" hem?

Is a rolled hem, like turning the fabric twice, so that the cut edge is completely inside the hem? Or should I purchase both types of sewing machine foot, and see what works?


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You found a floor in your garage to sweep? I wonder if there is one in mine?



Before I tidied it was difficult to see if there was a floor. 

Now there is a wide pathway between the bicycles (3), and planks of wood, small planks of wood, and medium planks of wood. The lawn mower, jet washer, and cordless strimmer on the other side. There is also various other paraffin anaila which is under the nomenclature of may be useful one day and/or waiting to be repaired.

When I moved here, the new occupants of my old home, were going to completely redo the kitchen, so I have lots of kitchen cabinets on walls in the garage.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2019)

Narrow and Rolled hems explained
https://www.singer.com/blog/uncategorized/serger-narrow-hems-rolled-hems


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2019)

Not necessarily this dress, but a similar fabric, is that a rolled or narrow hem?

https://jaycotts.co.uk/products/s8834-misses-tie-front-dress-pattern#.XRS9PvZFzfA


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Narrow and Rolled hems explained
> https://www.singer.com/blog/uncategorized/serger-narrow-hems-rolled-hems



Thank you, @classic33.. That refers to using a serger. Sadly I have not got one of those, just a normal sewing machine.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Thank you, @classic33.. That refers to using a serger. Sadly I have not got one of those, just a normal sewing machine.


Rolled hems are normally done with a foot that rolls the material over as it's taken up by the machine.

Spiral cone on the foot to do this rolling as it's being stitched. Possible to do it without this foot, but awkward/fiddly. Not sure if you'd get consistent results without it.

It says heavy materials, but I've used my machine repairing an Icelandic tent.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> What's wrong with doughnuts?



Heavy and sweet, not my thing


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> What's not wrong with them, deep fried batter with sugar on Yuk!



Precisely.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> They used your old home?


No but they could have done, it's just up the road the other side of the railway bridge at the 'Richard Attenborough Centre' (a Leicester lad)

My flat looked out over 'Nelson Mandela Park' (or 'Dog 5hit Triangle' as the locals have always known it.)


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> One of the women here bought iced donuts in today, no thank you


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Jun 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> I bought a 3D printed moon lamp.
> 
> For all of my life, I've assumed the dark patches on the moon's surface such as the Sea of Tranquillity and Ocean of Storms were low points... turns out they're high plateaus.


after a little research... it appears that my 3D printed moon lamp, supposedly constructed using actual NASA mapping data, is wrong.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> What is the difference between a narrow hem and a "rolled" hem?
> 
> Is a rolled hem, like turning the fabric twice, so that the cut edge is completely inside the hem? Or should I purchase both types of sewing machine foot, and see what works?



No, no, no, a rolled hem is a piece of smoked meat served in Kensington.

Happy to help.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> What's not wrong with them, deep fried batter with sugar on Yuk!



Not all doughnuts are deep fried. I have a Danish doughnut pan and make mine that way.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> A question, if I may for the sewers seamstresses on here.
> 
> One of my future projects involves using finer lighter fabric than I normally use.
> 
> ...



Can't help you, Wol, I always do my hems by hand.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2019)

I am having a


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2019)

We have been given some contradictory tickets to see a comedienne tonight .

In other news I popped out on my bike this afternoon to visit my brother . It was lovely and sunny but the wind was a bit gusty , especially on the way back which was a head wind coming from the East/ North East .


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It is being an awkward day: First punctures, now a Migrane is kicking off. Of course the meds for same are in my other bag.
> 
> I'm trying to push through it because someone put forward the theory that *if you ignore the visual wierdness and keep going, the other symptoms are reduced.*



Strangely, this seemed to work. I'm not sure it'll solve the problem every time as the visual part was relatively mild too, but it was good to make it through the day

Xtracycle was in a bad mood all the way back though. I'm glad I wasn't dealing with that and a headache...


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2019)

Did a fair bit of walking between sites today in the heat. Was in early and had back to back meetings so left at 3pm (no lunch). Now sat in the garden, BBQ on, and trying a dark fruit cider, with loads of ice.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Not all doughnuts are deep fried.


Then it's not a doughnut


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2019)

Aldi's dark fruit cider is very nice indeed. Lovely with a glass full of ice.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jun 2019)

fossyant said:


> Aldi's dark fruit cider is very nice indeed. Lovely with a glass full of ice.


I don't understand this putting ice in Cider


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I don't understand this putting ice in Cider


I wouldn't put ice into a rough still 'Farmhouse Scrumpy' but I would in the commercial gassy stuff.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I don't understand this putting ice in Cider



Well, first can wasn't cold, but last one had been in the freezer. In the commercial stuff, it's nice. It's like a quality ale, vs a standard lager pop.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I don't understand this putting ice in Cider


Dilutes it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2019)

I've been skulking about on the Randonneur and endurance forums, partly because I'm still aiming for a 200k Rando this year. 

Just out of interest, what is the difference between and rando and an endurance ride?

Biggest problem at the moment is that I doubt I'll find anyone to ride with me, and I'm not sure I've got the mental stamina after 200k...


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dilutes it.


Exactly


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been skulking about on the Randonneur and endurance forums, partly because I'm still aiming for a 200k Rando this year.
> 
> Just out of interest, what is the difference between and rando and an endurance ride?
> 
> Biggest problem at the moment is that I doubt I'll find anyone to ride with me, and I'm not sure I've got the mental stamina after 200k...


Isn't one over distance, the other over time?

That'd be Blackpool and back. Assuming no stops, I'd say around the ten hour mark.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Exactly


What's in the glass lasts longer though.


----------



## mybike (27 Jun 2019)

Brown and silver bins out.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jun 2019)

No bins for me tomorrow, not been about.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2019)

I bet @Reynard has been watching the England game. Bronze's goal was pure gold.....


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jun 2019)

The fridge door is back in place. It swings the other way because the failed nylon bushings enabled the hinge to grind the corner off the lower corner of the door, hence the hinge swap.

£15 for two piddling nylon washers. Yes, Bosch really are utter bastards...….


…….and breathe....


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> The fridge door is back in place. It swings the other way because the failed nylon bushings enabled the hinge to grind the corner off the lower corner of the door, hence the hinge swap.
> 
> £15 for two piddling nylon washers. Yes, Bosch really are utter bastards...….
> 
> ...


Didn't get the nylon bushings then.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Didn't get the nylon bushings then.


No, I got two bushings on next day delivery. Genuine Bosch (hawk...spit...) replacements. I just called them washers for the benefit of those less technical hereabouts.

Can you just leave me to work further on developing my Bosch Grudge?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> One of the women here bought iced donuts in today, no thank you







Luther Vandross - A donut, sliced in half, with a hamburger, bacon, and cheese. Egg optional. Takes a donut to whole nother level.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 472902
> Luther Vandross - A donut, sliced in half, with a hamburger, bacon, and cheese. Egg optional. Takes a donut to whole nother level.
> View attachment 472903


    

That'll do as an appetiser...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Then it's not a doughnut



Of course it's a doughnut...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I bet @Reynard has been watching the England game. Bronze's goal was pure gold.....



You bet I was! 

All three goals were great, but Lucy Bronze's is surely goal of the tournament. What a cracker.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 472902
> Luther Vandross - A donut, sliced in half, with a hamburger, bacon, and cheese. Egg optional. Takes a donut to whole nother level.
> View attachment 472903



Actually, just the doughnut filled with smoked bacon would be


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2019)

Anyways, beddy byes for me.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 472902
> Luther Vandross - A donut, sliced in half, with a hamburger, bacon, and cheese. Egg optional. Takes a donut to whole nother level.
> View attachment 472903


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2019)

Morning. 20 minutes sgo I saw a medium sized Hedgehog wandering around in our garden. I rushed out to give it some food but it scooted off into the bushes .


----------



## gaijintendo (28 Jun 2019)

I've been processing my dad getting slightly bleary-eyed when he said he wasn't at home enough when we were growing up during a conversation about, essentially my brother and myself.

I've taken that to be a mix of the following:

Regret at times missed
Regret that he couldn't shape us more
Regret that he worked so hard for sometimes very little reward
Thoughts that my mother did a bad job
Disappointment in who we've become
I haven't drawn any major conclusions, but I told him you can't regret doing what you thought right at the time.

Hmm.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> The fridge door is back in place. It swings the other way because the failed nylon bushings enabled the hinge to grind the corner off the lower corner of the door, hence the hinge swap.
> 
> £15 for two piddling nylon washers. Yes, Bosch really are utter bastards...….
> 
> ...


Couldn't you use brass washers ?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2019)

Well today is Friday and reality check day


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Jun 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 472902
> Luther Vandross - A donut, sliced in half, with a hamburger, bacon, and cheese. Egg optional. Takes a donut to whole nother level.
> View attachment 472903


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2019)

The birds were busy outside a few minutes ago . It was nice to see 10 Swifts screaming overhead and 2 Buzzards starting to soar in the distance .


----------



## Speicher (28 Jun 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> I've been processing my dad getting slightly bleary-eyed when he said he wasn't at home enough when we were growing up during a conversation about, essentially my brother and myself.
> 
> I've taken that to be a mix of the following:
> 
> ...



You might like to think about, or ask him about, his relationship with his own father. 

My Mother's attitude, to my two brothers and me, was heavily and detrimentally influenced by her relationship with her own Mother. Allegedly my maternal grandfather left the family home when my Mother was very young.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> I've been processing my dad getting slightly bleary-eyed when he said he wasn't at home enough when we were growing up during a conversation about, essentially my brother and myself.
> 
> I've taken that to be a mix of the following:
> 
> ...


And that's all so true. Sometimes an ambiguous answer is the best one, let someone interpret it for the best.(hopefully).


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2019)

Still very hayfever-y. But I have cut back the grape vine on the garage porch.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2019)

I'm back from another ride over to see my brother. It is not as blustery today and there is a little bit of high thin cloud about .

I reheated the remains of my fish and chips for lunch .


----------



## mybike (28 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It is being an awkward day: First punctures, now a Migrane is kicking off. Of course the meds for same are in my other bag.
> 
> I'm trying to push through it because someone put forward the theory that if you ignore the visual wierdness and keep going, the other symptoms are reduced.



Have you tried magnesium?


----------



## mybike (28 Jun 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> One of the women here bought iced donuts in today, no thank you







Phaeton said:


> What's not wrong with them, deep fried batter with sugar on Yuk!







Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 472902
> Luther Vandross - A donut, sliced in half, with a hamburger, bacon, and cheese. Egg optional. Takes a donut to whole nother level.
> View attachment 472903


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2019)

Fab weather. Booked a couple of hours off and meeting my wife later. In the meantime, I've camped out in Castlefield at a pub.


----------



## mybike (28 Jun 2019)

raleighnut said:


> No but they could have done, it's just up the road the other side of the railway bridge at the 'Richard Attenborough Centre' (a Leicester lad)
> 
> My flat looked out over 'Nelson Mandela Park' (or 'Dog 5hit Triangle' as the locals have always known it.)



Yeah, we had a footpath along the railway line I named poo alley. No honey there!


----------



## Threevok (28 Jun 2019)

Salt water corrosion hampers electrification of the Severn Tunnel

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-48621944

By the looks of that train in the photo - the lines aren't the only thing corroding away


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> Have you tried magnesium?



Not for that, no. I see the point though: thanks.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2019)

Righty folks, I'll be intermittent for a little while. Nowt to worry about, just the usual busyness. See you all the other side.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2019)

Threevok said:


> Salt water corrosion hampers electrification of the Severn Tunnel
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-48621944
> 
> By the looks of that train in the photo - the lines aren't the only thing corroding away



What has been happening to the English language?



> The *kit *holding electric wires above the track in the four-mile (6km) tunnel is failing because of the salty conditions under the Bristol Channel.



"Kit"? what sort of description is that?

Might as well follow it up with:



> Some dude at the department of transport reckons it'll be cool, telling the BBC: "We've spent like, shedloads on making it dry..."


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2019)

Good view.. 

Manchester's new tallest building. There are 4 here, one is hiding. Been built at incredible speed.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2019)

Threevok said:


> Salt water corrosion hampers electrification of the Severn Tunnel
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-48621944
> 
> By the looks of that train in the photo - the lines aren't the only thing corroding away


It could pose similar problems for them at Dawlish with the sea spray .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2019)

Some poor chap was ripped off on Flo Git ! 3 pristine vintage Scalextric cars in boxes for £110.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2019)

Reynard said:


> Righty folks, I'll be intermittent for a little while. Nowt to worry about, just the usual busyness. See you all the other side.


Loose connection ?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2019)

mybike said:


> Have you tried magnesium?


For the puncture?


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2019)

The back tyre on the Xtracycle went down _again_. We've now changed the inner tube and the wheel band and pumped it to 4 bar. See what happens by tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The back tyre on the Xtracycle went down _again_. We've now changed the inner tube and the wheel band and pumped it to 4 bar. See what happens by tomorrow.


Why not 60psi?


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why not 60psi?



One of the conditions of my citizenship: I must eschew Imperial measurement units.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> One of the conditions of my citizenship: I must eschew Imperial measurement units.


They don't recognise it though.
_"The International Bureau of Weights and Measures (BIPM) lists the bar as one of the "non-SI units." "_


----------



## Speicher (28 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Loose connection ?



I heard that she is playing in tonight's match against USA.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2019)

Threevok said:


> Salt water corrosion hampers electrification of the Severn Tunnel
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-48621944
> 
> By the looks of that train in the photo - the lines aren't the only thing corroding away


Salty conditions, I am told, often happen around an estuary.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Some poor chap was ripped off on Flo Git ! 3 pristine vintage Scalextric cars in boxes for £110.


There's every chance the tyres will have perished, beyond use.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2019)

Could always make new ones on a 3d printer


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2019)

I have just seen a small Hedgehog. I don't know if it is one of this year's models as I don't know how fast they grow and when they are made .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's every chance the tyres will have perished, beyond use.


They could have been. But the condition of the cars were immaculate. Somebody got a good bargain .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2019)

Just seen 3 more medium sized Hedgehogs in the back garden .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The back tyre on the Xtracycle went down _again_. We've now changed the inner tube and the wheel band and pumped it to 4 bar. See what happens by tomorrow.


Classic 33 will keep an eye out for seismic activity .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2019)

Morning. Our bedroom windows were wide open and our intrepid explorer made a bee line for them .  My wife had to make a quick dash to close them and prevent him from exploring outside .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2019)

Morning. Our bedroom windows were wide open and our intrepid explorer made a bee line for them .  My wife had to make a quick dash to close them and prevent him from exploring outside .


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Just seen 3 more medium sized Hedgehogs in the back garden .




My new hedgehog is a hungry little chap, he's scoffing all the food we put out at 10pm in one sitting.


Car in for service and first mot this morning, be too warm for biking this afternoon for us.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2019)

meta lon said:


> My new hedgehog is a hungry little chap, he's scoffing all the food we put out at 10pm in one sitting.
> 
> 
> Car in for service and first mot this morning, be too warm for biking this afternoon for us.


I throw cat biscuits out for them but the neighbour's cats scoff them .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2019)

The Red Arrows went down a little while ago ! Probably heading for Salisbury for Armed Forces Day .


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2019)

Beautiful daughter (4 yrs) is currently practising writing the letters of the alphabet. In Japanese, for goodness sake...


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2019)

I fancy fish finger and mushy pea butties for my dinner.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jun 2019)

Car serviced and mot'd.

Looks like we're biking in a bit.. Its a bit warm for me but i think I'll go steady..


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2019)

Just spent a frightening amount of money on bicycle parts.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just spent a frightening amount of money on bicycle parts.




Compared to peeing it up the wall it's always a bargain


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jun 2019)

My phone is telling me the Internet is telling it that it is 14 degree where I am, my body is telling me that my phone doesn't know WTF temperature it is


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2019)

I just went outside and immediately came straight back in again ! It is too hot out there !  Sorry wrong symbol !


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2019)

Can't decide what bike to use tomorrow ?


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Can't decide what bike to use tomorrow ?


The one fitted with air conditioning


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jun 2019)

The sun has moved round to patio and it's hotter than the sun here. Glad I went for a very early bike ride to beat the heat. Staying firmly in the shade.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Jun 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2019)

I have just used the air-conditioning in the car


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2019)

I've got Soda water in my wine. 

EDIT Ice cubes too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2019)

Beautiful Daughter has just come to show me the Ginger Biscuits she made with Beautiful Wife.

I'd have preferred it if she'd shown me one she hadn't already put in her mouth and chewed on, but there we go.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jun 2019)

I think the young Italians in the house next door are recreating Glastonbury in their garden. Dense clouds of skunk smoke keep drifting over the fence. It's quite pleasant.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2019)

There are 4 Hedgehogs on the back lawn . It is a bit like a Hedgehog convention! It could be the cat biscuits that they are after .


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2019)

I've just been up to the park/garden up the road to water and feed the two palm trees there,only to find that some bas..rds have smashed the bench with the container box underneath. Last year they smashed the wooden seats and table up. A bit of warm weather and the dickheads certainly come out!


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I think the young Italians in the house next door are recreating Glastonbury in their garden. Dense clouds of skunk smoke keep drifting over the fence. It's quite pleasant.


Wow,i could just smoke a Camberwell carrot right now, after my shock!!


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jun 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Wow,i could just smoke a Camberwell carrot right now, after my shock!!


They usually start at breakfast time with a lot of dopers' coughing. By this time of night, they are comatose and as quiet as church mice. The best thing is that they speak Italian and I can't understand a word of what they say.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2019)

There was a queue outside the bakery this morning. At 8am on a Sunday morning.

Honestly...


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2019)

Morning. I feel so honoured ! I just got up to make another  and discovered a Schrodie lying on his back blocking the way !  I had to do the only thing available and stroke his tummy !


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jun 2019)

The fat that holds the bird feed blocks together is already melting.. 
Moto gp assen.. Its not raining!!!


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jun 2019)

Pipes under sink have leaked woke up to a flooded kitchen


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. I feel so honoured ! I just got up to make another  and discovered a Schrodie lying on his back blocking the way !  I had to do the only thing available and stroke his tummy !



Stroking the tummies of either Bob or Kizzy is not advisable. They have very sharp claws. 

Kizzy has recently decided that it is possible to sit on me, and have lot of strokes of her head and back. She has only taken two years to decide that she can do this.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jun 2019)

Oh how I love standing outside shops waiting for them to open at 10am


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2019)

Nearly all the shops here are closed all day on Sunday. The Tesco Express is the exception. Some are closed on Mondays, and some have half day closing on Thursday. 

Remind me what decade we are in here? 

The upside of living on a hill at the edge of town, is the breezes off the distant other hills.

The downside is the occasional lack of water pressure. 

It is possible (as I found out yesterday evening) to have a very shribbley dower using just about a pint of water. You can also freshen up your hair, by rubbing a damp facecloth over it, and then drying it with a dry facecloth.


----------



## marinyork (30 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Nearly all the shops here are closed all day on Sunday. The Tesco Express is the exception. Some are closed on Mondays, and some have half day closing on Thursday.
> 
> Remind me what decade we are in here?



My mum would find it fascinating you still have a half day there.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Stroking the tummies of either Bob or Kizzy is not advisable. They have very sharp claws.
> 
> Kizzy has recently decided that it is possible to sit on me, and have lot of strokes of her head and back. She has only taken two years to decide that she can do this.


A fast worker then ?


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jun 2019)

marinyork said:


> My mum would find it fascinating you still have a half day there.


There's a local Newsagent/Grocers that still shuts for half a day on Wednesday, they also close for lunch between 1 and 2:30 on weekdays.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2019)

I can remember early cloning on Wednesdays !


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> Nearly all the shops here are closed all day on Sunday. The Tesco Express is the exception. Some are closed on Mondays, and some have half day closing on Thursday.
> 
> Remind me what decade we are in here?



Everything closes on a Sunday here: currently the centre of the village looks like a ghost town.

Great cycling though...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Everything closes on a Sunday here: currently the centre of the village looks like a ghost town.
> 
> Great cycling though...


What? No bar, pub, Stübe?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What? No bar, pub, Stübe?



Pretty much: some cafes, and at least one local preserved railway, but everything else is closed.

Local clubs are taking it in turns to have their summer festival so there's probably lots of activity by the cycling club or the fruit and vegetable growers association or somewhere, with beer flowing and sausages sizzling...


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2019)

When the preserved railway has a summer festival does the craft stall sell jam and marmalade?


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'd to wait until today to have a leek?



The town of Leek is always worth a luke, maybe a trip on the buzz...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> When the preserved railway has a summer festival does the craft stall sell jam and marmalade?


Conserves sounds more appropriate.


----------



## gbb (30 Jun 2019)

After yesterday's heat, took a risk and filled the 6ft pool for the grandkids coming round for dinner today...knowing its going to be cooler but 25 degrees was possible...maybe ok ?
Today's here, doesnt look promising.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2019)

Speicher said:


> When the preserved railway has a summer festival does the craft stall sell jam and marmalade?



Took a while to follow your train of thought there, mainly because there generally _is _a craft stall selling jam.

These events can be very popular, so the passengers have to be pectin to the carriages...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2019)

gbb said:


> After yesterday's heat, took a risk and filled the 6ft pool for the grandkids coming round for dinner today...knowing its going to be cooler but 25 degrees was possible...maybe ok ?
> Today's here, doesnt look promising.



Washing my bike when it's been sunny for three weeks has the same effect.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Washing my bike when it's been sunny for three weeks has the same effect.


That much muck on it!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> That much muck on it!!



If I'd washed it sooner then we wouldn't have had three weeks of sunshine... I was only thinking of others...


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jun 2019)

30 year old son has just come home from a night out last night funny listening to wife interogate him


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Took a while to follow your train of thought there, mainly because there generally _is _a craft stall selling jam.
> 
> These events can be very popular, so the passengers have to be pectin to the carriages...



Do spectators lime up alongside the track?


----------



## gaijintendo (30 Jun 2019)

I made it to completely the wrong airport exactly as planned

Your eyes really don't see what your brain doesn't want to see. Boarding passes, putting the flight numbers in for the airport parking, logging in to check in... Nothing was going to stop me.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jun 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> I made it to completely the wrong airport exactly as planned


More info needed


----------



## gaijintendo (30 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> More info needed


I had it in my head as being in one place, booked a car park nearby, drove to it, took a shuttle bus, thought it strange there was no check in desk, and then at a self service machine it said "that's great and everything but it leaves from a totally different airport which you don't have parking at and won't make in time.

I looked at my boarding pass I printed out, and sure enough, the machine was right.

All of this before 5am.

With two wee kids excited about the holidays and a mother-in-law.

It's the only time I've missed a flight. I've never had my name called either.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2019)

Well that nostalgic ride didn't go according to plan !  If anything was going to give way I would have thought it would have been the 70's tyres, but they held out . 
I will let you know what gave way later .


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jun 2019)

I bought a coconut plant today. It's 6 ft tall and cost me 15 quid. 

Edit...Just stood the tallest leaf up straight and it's actually 6ft 8 inch in height!


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2019)

My Brooks saddle broke off at the front end letting me down. Literally !  The split in the leather was deeper than I thought .


----------



## roadrash (30 Jun 2019)

Sunday is for chilling


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2019)

Cycling back from the boozer tonight I passed 2 men, a dog and a cat. I asked them whether they were taking their cat for a walk. Yes, one guy answered. Dog on lead, cat accompanying unleashed. Wondering whether the cat grew up next to the dog and imprinted with it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2019)

I get the nearly same scene right before mass each Sunday. A man walking a white Scots Terrier, and a white cat walking about 3 feet to the side of the dog.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

A Westie, like Wee Jock?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2019)

26° today and a severe weather warning.

Can I get a ride after work before the thunderstorms hit?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2019)

Back to work today for me 

@gaijintendo oh dear hope the day improved


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cycling back from the boozer tonight I passed 2 men, a dog and a cat. I asked them whether they were taking their cat for a walk. Yes, one guy answered. Dog on lead, cat accompanying unleashed. Wondering whether the cat grew up next to the dog and imprinted with it.


Some cats really like their owners and will follow them up to a certain distance. I used to have a cat which used to come with my friends and I when we used to go out across some fields . She would only go to the end of one field and wait there until we returned . She would only follow me across that field .


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought a coconut plant today. It's 6 ft tall and cost me 15 quid.
> 
> Edit...Just stood the tallest leaf up straight and it's actually 6ft 8 inch in height!


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jul 2019)




----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jul 2019)

We are in Bergen


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We are in Bergen


No we're not!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> No we're not!


I'd noticed that my views hadn't altered.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2019)

Ooh! A place in Mexico was basking in temperatures of 30 degrees and then had a severe hail storm 1 metre deep !


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! A place in Mexico was basking in temperatures of 30 degrees and then had a severe hail storm 1 metre deep !


Which all goes to prove that the earth is flat & there is no global warming.


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2019)

Summer is wonderful. 

Could someone pass me my Wellingtons and raincoat...


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I fancy fish finger and mushy pea butties for my dinner.



Why add something green?


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> Why add something green?



The green is more of a high viz fluoro green, due to all the e number stuff in the tin.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


>


I know,i was shocked too!! Only 15 quid for the plant at Homebase in Clitheroe,yet on fleabay they cost around 3 times that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2019)

There are 14 people ahead of me in the queue waiting for a blood test.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2019)

Both my daughter, and granddaughter, beat me at PPFDOTM this morning!
Dreadful outcome of our monthly challenge


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2019)

Only 5 ahead of me now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Both my daughter, and granddaughter, beat me at PPFDOTM this morning!
> Dreadful outcome of our monthly challenge


Are those your Scrabble letters?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Only 5 ahead of me now.



And everybody tested so far has blood?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! A place in Mexico was basking in temperatures of 30 degrees and then had a severe hail storm 1 metre deep !


Three foot deep. The world would end if we got that much here.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Both my daughter, and granddaughter, beat me at PPFDOTM this morning!
> Dreadful outcome of our monthly challenge


First hit for PPFDOTM,


PeteXXX said:


> No1 daughter and I always try and win the text 'PPFDOTM No returns'. I won this month @ 00:03



Thrown by the "D".


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> And everybody tested so far has blood?


Came up "dry", in a recent one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Came up "dry", in a recent one.



I could have told them that from here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> A Westie, like Wee Jock?
> View attachment 473423


Yes, rather, but more of a show-dog.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> First hit for PPFDOTM,
> 
> 
> Thrown by the "D".


Day...


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Three foot deep. The world would end if we got that much here.



Not in Yorkshire. 1m deep hailstones in London would usher in armageddon.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Day...


It's PPFOTM round these parts. No "D" you see.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2019)

Top tips for the day: When making a mudflap for your bike, first measure the width of the mudguard you are attaching it to...

Looks like I'm making a second mudflap...


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's PPFOTM round these parts. No "D" you see.


Some here say "White rabbits"


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> 26° today and a severe weather warning.
> 
> Can I get a ride after work before the thunderstorms hit?


Sounds about like the weather around here, only it was 36. Little rain, though, going right back up there today.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Some here say "White rabbits"


To be said before your feet hit the floor.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2019)

Not having a great day here: Half way to work I realised I'd forgotten my glasses...


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We are in Bergen



Are you going to visit Fläm?

Tis a lovely train journey from Bergen to Fläm.  Then from there you can use the train to create lovely walks. I expect Fläm might have changed a lot since I was there in 1997. There was only one big hotel at the end of the pier.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not having a great day here: Half way to work I realised I'd forgotten my glasses...



I ex spec you are struggling now.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not having a great day here: Half way to work I realised I'd forgotten my glasses...


You're an hour in front, leave before 7am, and it took you four hours to get halfway to work!

Either pedal a bit faster or lasso a passing tram. Both may help.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

Beware of the snake!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-48818178


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're an hour in front, leave before 7am, and it took you four hours to get halfway to work!
> 
> Either pedal a bit faster or lasso a passing tram. Both may help.



I spent most of that looking for my bike...

Probably @Speicher would say I was making a spectacle of myself...


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Beware of the snake!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-48818178





> Anyone who sees the reptile, which is not venomous but wraps around its prey and suffocates them, is urged to call 101.



And say "arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg..." Presumably.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> And say "arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg..." Presumably.


Getting the phone and dialling 101 wouldn't be high on my list at the time.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I spent most of that looking for my bike...
> 
> Probably @Speicher would say I was making a spectacle of myself...



Why would I frame my response in that way!


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2019)

I suggest you buy focals.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Getting the phone and dialling 101 wouldn't be high on my list at the time.



Now look, you've been given instructions, don't blame me for the consequences if you don't follow them.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2019)

"What steps do you take on discovering a fire?"

Big ones in the direction of the exit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2019)

Back at the apartment, reunited with glasses...

Now eating egg on toast. _With ketchup_.

So there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> "What steps do you take on discovering a fire?"
> 
> Big ones *in the direction of the exit*.



That's a point where you _really _need your glasses...


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2019)

"In case of emergency break glass". 

This is starting to get very silly.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jul 2019)

I have gardening to do. "Laters" as they say in the vernacular.


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> Are you going to visit Fläm?
> 
> Tis a lovely train journey from Bergen to Fläm.  Then from there you can use the train to create lovely walks. I expect Fläm might have changed a lot since I was there in 1997. There was only one big hotel at the end of the pier.



Yes we are taking the Flam railway on our way back from Balastrand.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back at the apartment, reunited with glasses...
> 
> Now eating egg on toast. _With ketchup_.
> 
> So there.


Avoided going into work then?


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2019)

Got to sneak my bike in the front door of work tomorrow. We have an 'activity' week for all staff. You can pick stuff like, origami, knitting, massage, cooking, or if like me, two hours mountain biking.... 

It's from 2pm till 4 pm, but I'm not leaving a decent MTB in works parking with nice removable parts like expensive 'dropper' seat posts that I can't run a cable through.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Avoided going into work then?



Alas no.

The boring reality is that I can survive without glasses, but I'm a bit cross eyed and very slightly short-sighted: it's not noticeable normally but it puts strain on my eyes and makes me tired more quickly.

So I was at work as usual, but it was a short day.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Alas no.
> 
> The boring reality is that I can survive without glasses, but I'm a bit cross eyed and very slightly short-sighted: it's not noticeable normally but it puts strain on my eyes and makes me tired more quickly.
> 
> So I was at work as usual, but it was a short day.


Had to be a short day, half way there in four hours.

You'll be headed home soon?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Had to be a short day, half way there in four hours.
> 
> You'll be headed home soon?



Already back: my glasses were here.
A good thing I came back when I did, because with my newly bespectacled eyes I can see a thunderstorm coming...


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Already back: my glasses were here.
> A good thing I came back when I did, because with my newly bespectacled eyes I can see a thunderstorm coming...


Hail?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hail?



Possibly. Why, did you arrange it?


----------



## gaijintendo (1 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Back to work today for me
> 
> @gaijintendo oh dear hope the day improved



Made it now, but the wee boy choked on a Haribo upon landing. Thanks to my wife for thumping/saving him.

Other than that though, I don't want to go out now.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Possibly. Why, did you arrange it?


Possibly! You mean to say you don't know.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Beware of the snake!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-48818178


Similar thing happened to my neighborhood. Python escaped the zoo, swam downriver, showed up on the grates of the school basement windows in time for one of the girls to scream when she saw his shadow on the window shade. We boys all ran outside and told the teacher there was a huge cool snake on the window, which brought the principal, who called the zoo, and the locally famous zoo guy showed up in a van painted like a zebra, and took the snake away, after he told us all about it, and let us touch it.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2019)

Anyone near Lerwick at 23:22:34.5 UTC, yesterday?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Similar thing happened to my neighborhood. Python escaped the zoo, swam downriver, showed up on the grates of the school basement windows in time for one of the girls to scream when she saw his shadow on the window shade. We boys all ran outside and told the teacher there was a huge cool snake on the window, which brought the principal, who called the zoo, and the locally famous zoo guy showed up in a van painted like a zebra, and took the snake away, after he told us all about it, and let us touch it.


Not very many outside zoo's over here.

Wonder how Dave, the corn snake, is doing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone near Lerwick at 23:22:34.5 UTC, yesterday?



No, but I thought about New Madrid, Missouri, the other day, and what a fine time you would have there. If that whole area wasn't so scary . Last earthquake four days ago.
Missouri loves company.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2019)

https://earthquaketrack.com/p/united-states/illinois/recent


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, but I thought about New Madrid, Missouri, the other day, and what a fine time you would have there. If that whole area wasn't so scary . Last earthquake four days ago.
> Missouri loves company.


And the Mississippi ran backwards!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not very many outside zoo's over here.
> 
> Wonder how Dave, the corn snake, is doing.


https://www.peoriazoo.org
And, in my current hometown,
http://www.bloomingtonparks.org/facilities/miller-park-zoo


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> And the Mississippi ran backwards!


That were back in the 1700's. Horseshoe lake was formed, I used to go there and fish.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2019)

In the 1980's


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> That were back in the 1700's. Horseshoe lake was formed, I used to go there and fish.


You older than you let on?



Gravity Aided said:


> In the 1980's


Quickly clarified.



http://www.new-madrid.mo.us/132/Strange-Happenings-during-the-Earthquake


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You older than you let on?
> 
> 
> Quickly clarified.
> ...



That Steamboat voyage sounds very precarious.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> That Steamboat voyage sounds very precarious.


Doubt they'd ever be able to repeat it though.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2019)

Morning all time for some garage activity


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jul 2019)

Perfect morning, bike to work for a few days..


----------



## mudsticks (2 Jul 2019)

For the first time in my life ever, I am going round a friends house, to watch the football tonight.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jul 2019)

mudsticks said:


> For the first time in my life ever, I am going round a friends house, to watch the football tonight.


Sad, going anywhere to watch football of any gender is just sad


----------



## mudsticks (2 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Sad, going anywhere to watch football of any gender is just sad



Au contraire mon cherie.. 

I think it will turn out to be a fun evening. 

Good company, some light refreshment, utter bafflement as to what is actually going on, and reasons to be cheerful whichever side wins.


I'll report back with the score


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jul 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I'll report back with the score


With all due respect don't bother, I'm sure I'll hear about it one way or another, either how wonderful the team is & how they are a fantastic example to all, or what a pathetic lot they are & how our society is being let down by Government underfunding of sport.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jul 2019)

Bye bye Bergen


----------



## mudsticks (2 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> With all due respect don't bother, I'm sure I'll hear about it one way or another, either how wonderful the team is & how they are a fantastic example to all, or what a pathetic lot they are & how our society is being let down by Government underfunding of sport.



Gosh that is a mighty heavy burden, of world weary cynicism you carry with you good sir.

I concur, in many ways, but for other reasons. 

Still, chin up, we're over half way to Christmas now.

That always presents opportunities for a good six weeks of mithering


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jul 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Still, chin up, we're over half way to Christmas now.


You may mock & you do, but as we are now past the Summer Solstice there are some of us afflicted who know dark times are coming.


----------



## mudsticks (2 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You may mock & you do, but as we are now past the Summer Solstice there are some of us afflicted who know dark times are coming.



Indeed they are already here, look at the darkening state of the world very worrying. 

Still, now the solstice is gone I can dare to sow crops more prone to bolting before midsummer.

So every cloud etc etc. 

No big fan of dark winter days neither, but still, the cheery folks of CC can help keep us chipper..


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jul 2019)

Cycled to Job Centre, got myself booked in as "Seeking work" and cycled back. There's ca. 200m height difference between here and there so it was a good workout. I'm glad I went early as it will get pretty hot soon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jul 2019)

Update: New kickstand has arrived.

Further thrilling instalments to follow, notably fitting it to the bike, and _adjusting _the length. 

Also reports of how well it functions in _real life situations_.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jul 2019)

There's a slight rotting smell in my kitchen. I thought it was coming from my pedal bin,but after emptying it the smell is still there.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> Got to sneak my bike in the front door of work tomorrow. We have an 'activity' week for all staff. You can pick stuff like, origami, knitting, massage, cooking, or if like me, two hours mountain biking....
> 
> It's from 2pm till 4 pm, but I'm not leaving a decent MTB in works parking with nice removable parts like expensive 'dropper' seat posts that I can't run a cable through.



Managed to get the bike in the front door, wheel it along the Italian stone floor, into the lift, up 4 floors, over to my office and through it into the store roof. Did get a few funny looks in the office 'you didn't see it was my response'. Did have to pull up outside the multi-storey, get bike off room, lock it to a bike stand in the car park, then park car and retrieve bike !!


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jul 2019)

I have now fitted and adjusted my new bike stand.

Non bike stand users may not know this but the top of the stand which is held against the bike generally has little metal points to help it grip.

The old stand was so old these had worn off...


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> Managed to get the bike in the front door, wheel it along the Italian stone floor, into the lift, up 4 floors, over to my office and through it into the store room. Did get a few funny looks in the office 'you didn't see it was my response'. Did have to pull up outside the multi-storey, get bike off room, lock it to a bike stand in the car park, then park car and retrieve bike !!


Just the one question.

How'd you carry the car on the bike?


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just the one question.
> 
> How'd you carry the car on the bike?



Skilz !


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> That Steamboat voyage sounds very precarious.


All steamboat voyages pretty precarious. There is a little paddle wheel boat that takes people on excursions out of Peoria, up river to the lake, and return.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> All steamboat voyages pretty precarious. There is a little paddle wheel boat that takes people on excursions out of Peoria, up river to the lake, and return.


Stern wheeler?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> That Steamboat voyage sounds very precarious.


There are no coral reefs on the Ohio River.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Stern wheeler?


Yes. 
https://spiritofpeoria.com


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes.
> https://spiritofpeoria.com


Why the cash bar, no refreshments served?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2019)

BTW, if you really want to see something scary, look at the ground near New Madrid, Missouri.




From the web. 

Very active fault line to this day. The last big one felt here was in the early 80's, I think. My Dad jumped out of his chair yelling "earthquake" but I was already running, and we were outside before it hit our house. We both share a trait that allows us to feel the "A" wave , or precursor, of an earthquake. It feels like an electric shock. Not enough to do any apparent damage, although the block basement of the house needed steel reinforcement. Mostly wood houses in my old neighborhood, now I know why.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2019)

Just phoned son up and kicked him out of bed. He needs to pay the garage for his 'new to him' car, get the insurance sorted and arrange collection.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> Managed to get the bike in the front door, wheel it along the Italian stone floor, into the lift, up 4 floors, over to my office and through it into the store roof. Did get a few funny looks in the office 'you didn't see it was my response'. Did have to pull up outside the multi-storey, get bike off room, lock it to a bike stand in the car park, then park car and retrieve bike !!





classic33 said:


> Just the one question.
> 
> How'd you carry the car on the bike?



He has a room on his car that contains a bike.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> He has a room on his car that contains a bike.



Corrected my typo eventually !


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why the cash bar, no refreshments served?


Because we Peorians love an open bar. Too much for good navigation.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2019)

My dianthus have been deadheaded.. Again..


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2019)

And guitars, baseball, and acting.
https://www.famousbirthdays.com/city/peoria-il.html


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> He has a room on his car that contains a bike.


That's even better, carrying a room on a bike.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Jul 2019)

Hello Balastrand


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not very many outside zoo's over here.
> 
> Wonder how Dave, the corn snake, is doing.


And then there's the whole caracal thing, a lady was letting her pet caracaol loose to run the streets, until it scratched up a lady and her child. Police, being armed over here, soon stopped the wildcat in it's tracks.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jul 2019)

Bought some strawberry plants. Got to strim the grass at the allotment before I can get to the containers to plant said strawberry plants. I really hate the grass. I’d cover it over if I had the means to do so.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Bought some strawberry plants. Got to strim the grass at the allotment before I can get to the containers to plant said strawberry plants. I really hate the grass. I’d cover it over if I had the means to do so.



Cardboard covered with mulch. Leave it there all summer and plant spuds or Pumpkins in it next year. Hey presto, no lawn.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2019)

Good afternoon blasting round Clayton Vale.


----------



## mudsticks (2 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Update: New kickstand has arrived.
> 
> Further thrilling instalments to follow, notably fitting it to the bike, and _adjusting _the length.
> 
> Also reports of how well it functions in _real life situations_.



All agog.. 

Thinking of getting a kick stand too. 

Much easier for those bike packing Instagram shots, than having to find a tree, or fence to lean ones steed against


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jul 2019)

Half moons ! My flattery was bat .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Cardboard covered with mulch. Leave it there all summer and plant spuds or Pumpkins in it next year. Hey presto, no lawn.


The grass is the path between the raised beds. I’d love to put slabs down but finding them for free is difficult. It’d cost a fortune to buy enough to do the plot.


----------



## mudsticks (2 Jul 2019)

We didn't quite win the football. 

But we played very well - as far as I could make out.

Jolly well done to everyone


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2019)

A good game, well played.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2019)

mudsticks said:


> We didn't quite win the football.
> 
> But we played very well - as far as I could make out.
> 
> Jolly well done to everyone



When you say "We" do you know which team you were supposed to be supporting?

I ask as someone who once 'supported' the 'wrong' team for half a game...


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2019)

Garage queen is unleashed


----------



## mudsticks (3 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> When you say "We" do you know which team you were supposed to be supporting?
> 
> I ask as someone who once 'supported' the 'wrong' team for half a game...



Well Andy lets define 'wrong' team.

Tbh my loyalties were split.

I'm not the kind of person generally inclined to go about the place with a St George's flag a fluttering from my back rack.

There is much about Engerlaand and its carryings on, both historical and present day which I find vexatious in the extreme.

But I could say the same for the US.

I'm actually rather glad the US won, as I like their dedication, skill, and commitment.

And I love the idea of the lavender haired one, sticking two fingers up to the orange, child incarcerating, monster, if they win the cup.

As I remarked during the game, its a big box that the goalie has to defend against a relatively small projectile.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Garage queen is unleashed


Ke ?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2019)

Morning. We will be going off to do another stint babysitting in the museum soon .

Clear blue sky here at the moment . It seems a shame to think that we will be stuck in doors for 2 1/2 hours. It seems more like 5 .

I spotted anothe Dragonfly emergining from our pond yesterday. It looks like the same type as before. Must be a late developer .


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Well Andy lets define 'wrong' team.
> 
> Tbh my loyalties were split.
> 
> ...



I have absolutely no idea who was playing, by the way.



mudsticks said:


> Well Andy lets define 'wrong' team.



On at least one occasion I was informed the definition was "The opposite team to the one you are supposed to be playing for."

If only they'd told me that before I'd tried to score a goal. I suppose the fact I missed was a bonus, given the circumstances.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. We will be going off to do another stint babysitting in the museum soon .
> 
> Clear blue sky here at the moment . It seems a shame to think that we will be stuck in doors for 2 1/2 hours. It seems more like 5 .
> 
> I spotted anothe Dragonfly emergining from our pond yesterday. It looks like the same type as before. Must be a late developer .



I watched Judy Dench and her "Wild Borneo Adventure" last night. You might enjoy the close up camera work showing beetles, cicadas and other insects.


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> I watched Judy Dench and her "Wild Borneo Adventure" last night. You might enjoy the close up camera work showing beetles, cicadas and other insects.



I saw some of that, some of those insects were an impressive size.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> I watched Judy Dench and her "Wild Borneo Adventure" last night. You might enjoy the close up camera work showing beetles, cicadas and other insects.


What ! Judy Dench isn't infested !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2019)

How much more can I take ? 

I was getting all dressed up to do my stint in the museum and I was then told that it had been called off ! 

And now I discover that Judy Dench has become infested ! 

I think I'll go and have a lie down !


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> How much more can I take ?
> 
> I was getting all dressed up to do my stint in the museum and I was then told that it had been called off !
> 
> ...



View: https://youtu.be/hNEfI6JnMJI


----------



## mybike (3 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a slight rotting smell in my kitchen. I thought it was coming from my pedal bin,but after emptying it the smell is still there.



Check your pulse.


----------



## mybike (3 Jul 2019)

Mrs MY has gone to grandson's sports day. I'm allergic so made my excuses.


----------



## mudsticks (3 Jul 2019)

@Andy in Germany 

Englerlaaaaand v Yooessay

1:2

Semi final of the Footballing World Cup.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2019)

Hugh Essay does have a great team this year.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2019)

I got nearly three inches of rain overnight.(2.95 inches). It rained so hard, it flattened Mrs. GA's impatiens flowers.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I got nearly three inches of rain overnight.(2.95 inches). It rained so hard, it flattened Mrs. GA's impatiens flowers.



Wait patiensly and they might recover.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> Wait patiensly and they might recover.


I am told they are doing so.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2019)

I am back from a cycle ride over to Lacock . I thought that a ride might help me get over the shock of Judy Dench . The thought of her being accompanied by the sound of Cicadas brought back memories of the South of France. My ears still ring from that experience .


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Jul 2019)

I love the sound of cicadas. I live near a large park here in Northern Hong Kong and I walk through the park going to work. The sound is amazing. Gets louder and louder then quietens down and then it starts again. Amazing sound.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jul 2019)

I strimmed the grass at the allotment this morning. The grass had grown rather long. The strimmer packed up with three feet of tall grass to go until finished (a patch of grass three feet long, not that the grass was 3' tall (it was only 2' tall, so there...)).


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I got nearly three inches of rain overnight.(2.95 inches). It rained so hard, it flattened Mrs. GA's impatiens flowers.


How much did the neighbours get?


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I strimmed the grass at the allotment this morning. The grass had grown rather long. The strimmer packed up with three feet of tall grass to go until finished (a patch of grass three feet long, not that the grass was 3' tall (it was only 2' tall, so there...)).


First time I saw and used a strimmer, the grass being cut was higher than the fence.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> How much did the neighbours get?


About the same


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> I love the sound of cicadas. I live near a large park here in Northern Hong Kong and I walk through the park going to work. The sound is amazing. Gets louder and louder then quietens down and then it starts again. Amazing sound.


They are neat, sort of a summer soundtrack


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> I love the sound of cicadas. I live near a large park here in Northern Hong Kong and I walk through the park going to work. The sound is amazing. Gets louder and louder then quietens down and then it starts again. Amazing sound.



Me too, although I associate it with Japan. Beautiful Wife's family live a few hundred metres from a shrine and the cicadas in the trees kick off at about 0500.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2019)

My legs are still stinging from nettle rash two hours after my ride. Get stung every ride at the moment within 1/2 a mile from home as part of my route is over grown. 

Might get arrested if I turn up with a big chopper as the track is overlooked by houses. Nettles it is.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> My legs are still stinging from nettle rash two hours after my ride. Get stung every ride at the moment within 1/2 a mile from home as part of my route is over grown.
> 
> Might get arrested if I turn up with a big chopper as the track is overlooked by houses. Nettles it is.


They didn't arrest me, walking through Bradford, crossing from Forster Square to the Interchange.

Bit hard hide a scythe. Use a slasher instead, easier hide. Should you need to.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> They didn't arrest me, walking through Bradford, crossing from Forster Square to the Interchange.
> 
> Bit hard hide a scythe. Use a slasher instead, easier hide. Should you need to.



Nowhere to put the handcuffs.

It is 20 years this year since I was last in Bradford. To give you an idea, when I travelled there it was on a class 91/mk4 combo, pulled by a Class 31 because the wires were not up yet.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> Check your pulse.


Hey don't say that! I have a fear of popping off in my flat and no one notices till the bluebottles start gathering!


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Nowhere to put the handcuffs.
> 
> It is 20 years this year since I was last in Bradford. To give you an idea, when I travelled there it was on a class 91/mk4 combo, pulled by a Class 31 because the wires were not up yet.


Wires went up in the mid 80's!

I assume you went to Forster Square, Interchange still hasn't got them.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hey don't say that! I have a fear of popping off in my flat and no one notices till the bluebottles start gathering!


You'd think he'd allow you more than one pulse. Not much eating in only the one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wires went up in the mid 80's!
> 
> I assume you went to Forster Square, Interchange still hasn't got them.



I was in FS in 1989 and there was a class 31 dragging the very shiny new class 91. We'd deliberately booked a ticket to FS to see it.

I think there were wires but for some reason no power.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was in FS in 1989 and there was a class 31 dragging the very shiny new class 91. We'd deliberately booked a ticket to FS to see it.
> 
> I think there were wires but for some reason no power.


Current station was built/reopened in 1990. About 100 yards further back, hotel used the same entrance to the older one.

Used to be 13 public platforms, with another few for the Royal Mail.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Current station was built/reopened in 1990. About 100 yards further back, hotel used the same entrance to the older one.
> 
> Used to be 13 public platforms, with another few for the Royal Mail.



That's about right. I would have been there in Sept 1989 and I remember it still having building work going on. There was much excitement amongst myself and fellow nerds at this exciting new development.

I suspect the station is a bit different 20 years later. I'm very glad I am: I was right little oik back then...


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's about right. I would have been there in Sept 1989 and I remember it still having building work going on. There was much excitement amongst myself and fellow nerds at this exciting new development.
> 
> I suspect the station is a bit different 20 years later. I'm very glad I am: I was right little oik back then...


They have a ticket office now!


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> They have a ticket office now!



I can imagine the excitement.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jul 2019)

I've finally caught up with the posts I wanted to read on CC.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jul 2019)

"I couldn't be doing with all the mud and crowds at Glastonbury," said the guy at work today.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can imagine the excitement.


It's closed half the time!
What we had & what we have


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> "I couldn't be doing with all the mud and crowds at Glastonbury," said the guy at work today.


Where were you both at the time this was said?


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Jul 2019)

Ugh! Not feeling well. Just want to go to bed and sleep.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> Ugh! Not feeling well. Just want to go to bed and sleep.


Summat tha's ate?


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Summat tha's ate?



No idea. Just a very stuffy head and tired.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2019)

cookiemonster said:


> No idea. Just a very stuffy head and tired.


Storm on the way.


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Storm on the way.



Been stormy since last night here and there are more to come apparently. Been much wetter than normal here this year.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2019)

Another lovely start to the day in poshshire .

Shame I have to go to work .

For those that care Annie was good last night and Craig says hi to all of us


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> "I couldn't be doing with all the mud and crowds at Glastonbury," said the guy at work today.


It's best to go off season .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2019)

Sunny morning. I have just put the recycling bin out and fed the birds. I was careful not to get them mixed up . I don't want the recycling peeps to get fat .


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jul 2019)

Currently waithing in the queue for the job centre.

This is as mundane as it gets.


----------



## mybike (4 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I got nearly three inches of rain overnight.(2.95 inches). It rained so hard, it flattened Mrs. GA's impatiens flowers.



Ah, too impatiens.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> Ah, too impatiens.


Yes, because they got another four tenths of an inch yesterday afternoon, directly after I got home from my bike ride.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's closed half the time!
> What we had & what we have
> View attachment 473801


Bradford? Where did Forster Square go?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyxPvOVgt-8


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jul 2019)

27ish more minutes until Food...


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> 27ish more minutes until Food...


Wotthaave


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wotthaave



It turned out to be beef and salad, with a vinegar sauce, walnuts, and of all things, strawberries.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bradford? Where did Forster Square go?


The Midland became Forster Square, shrunk to the four platforms today.
Bradford Exchange was flattened, replaced with Bradford Interchange, which was moved a similar distancep back when building it.

Both in the mid 70's.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, because they got another four tenths of an inch yesterday afternoon, directly after I got home from my bike ride.


Not 3/8's of an inch?


----------



## mybike (4 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> My legs are still stinging from nettle rash two hours after my ride. Get stung every ride at the moment within 1/2 a mile from home as part of my route is over grown.
> 
> Might get arrested if I turn up with a big chopper as the track is overlooked by houses. Nettles it is.



I rode along a stretch of towpath I've not been on before. After having to navigate a huge iron monstrosity (someone came along to tell me how) the towpath became like a jungle. Plenty of nettles there!


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not 3/8's of an inch?


No. Forty hunnerts.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> The Midland became Forster Square, shrunk to the four platforms today.
> Bradford Exchange was flattened, replaced with Bradford Interchange, which was moved a similar distancep back when building it.
> 
> Both in the mid 70's.


Our station is nice, replaced the falling down brick pile in Bloomington(Front St.), only new station on the line before St. Louis. Because it handles 100,000 + passengers per year. Only station between St. Louis and Chicago I know of that has food service (well, Subway) and covered platforms.


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> I rode along a stretch of towpath I've not been on before. After having to navigate a huge iron monstrosity (someone came along to tell me how) the towpath became like a jungle. Plenty of nettles there!
> 
> View attachment 473847



Is that there to keep motorbikes out?


----------



## mybike (4 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Is that there to keep motorbikes out?



Maybe, nearly kept me out until someone pointed out how to get through it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> Maybe, nearly kept me out until someone pointed out how to get through it.


Looks difficult, if you had a bike trailer on.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2019)

It is H O T warm out !


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> Maybe, nearly kept me out until someone pointed out how to get through it.



It looks similar to something they had on a footbridge near me that was there to keep the bikers out, eventually they closed the bridge, the local yobs were chucking stuff off the bridge at the cars below, on the M6.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2019)

I'm supposed to be going for a ride at 6. I hope it cools down a bit .


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is H O T warm out !


T'is only 24.2 up here. I'm waiting on the warmer weather they keep on saying is due.


----------



## Dec66 (4 Jul 2019)

I had my hair cut today.

First time in about three months.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2019)

I've just come back from a 13 mile ride. It wasn't as hot so it was a pleasant pootle .

When I got back I could hear 2 Hedgehogs snorting away on our back path . It is quite light for them to be out .


----------



## colly (4 Jul 2019)

I caught a rat last night in a rat trap.
Another this morning.
Not all that keen on killing them tbh but they are at plague numbers just now. And after finding two of them near the house the other morning l decided action was called for.
I've made sure there is no food about and l've dug out their nest so deprived them of habitat ....

but still they come.

War of the Worlds scenario.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2019)

colly said:


> I caught a rat last night in a rat trap.
> Another this morning.
> Not all that keen on killing them tbh but they are at plague numbers just now. And after finding two of them near the house the other morning l decided action was called for.
> I've made sure there is no food about and l've dug out their nest so deprived them of habitat ....
> ...


I frightened a rat in my old bathroom once. It fell inside the toilet bowl so I flushed it down. I wasn't going to try saving a wet bitey thing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I frightened a rat in my old bathroom once. It fell inside the toilet bowl so I flushed it down. I wasn't going to try saving a wet bitey thing.



From what I know of rats and their abilities to survive, you probably didn't hurt it.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2019)

Yippeeeeee it's Friday 
And i am going to work in my shorts because i can


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2019)

Morning it is a bit cloudy here.
Will be popping down to the seaside later .


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Yippeeeeee it's Friday
> And i am going to work in my shorts because i can


Same here!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2019)

Shopping done. Cheeky coffee while the traffic dies down. It's a waste of time attempting to get over Round Spinney roundabout until after 09.00.


I might fettle a bike or two when I get home.


Until I have to go to work


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jul 2019)

I gots a headache.

And I'm hungry.


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks difficult, if you had a bike trailer on.



There's a locked gate at the side with a couple of bikes chained to it.


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2019)

Dec66 said:


> I had my hair cut today.
> 
> First time in about three months.



Shouldn't have been so impatient.



biggs682 said:


> Yippeeeeee it's Friday
> And i am going to work in my shorts because i can


----------



## Dec66 (5 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> Shouldn't have been so impatient.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 473995


I went to work in my shorts, too. But I took some trousers to change into.

I'm leaving at 2pm, when I'll be putting the shorts back on, and heading to The Chancery in Beckenham, where I'm hoping they'll have the big telly on in the beer garden, showing Wimbledon.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I gots a headache.
> 
> And I'm hungry.


Still hungry?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Still hungry?



A bit. got hit by a migrane too, but I'm trying to ignore that.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> A bit. got hit by a migrane too, but I'm trying to ignore that.


Get summat to eat. Usually works.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jul 2019)

Dec66 said:


> I had my hair cut today.
> 
> First time in about three months.



Just had mine cut as well. I was putting it off but with an interview Monday I had to do something about the mess.

He buzzed the sides and left the top at first, and with my beard I looked like the sort of character who would sit on a big black seat under a volcano commanding minions to take over the world.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just had mine cut as well. I was putting it off but with an interview Monday I had to do something about the mess.
> 
> He buzzed the sides and left the top at first, and with my beard I looked like the sort of character who would sit on a big black seat under a volcano commanding minions to take over the world.


Do you?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Do you?



Do I what? Need to sort the mess or sit under a volcano?

Or need to sort out the mess under my volcano?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Do I what? Need to sort the mess or sit under a volcano?
> 
> Or need to sort out the mess under my volcano?


Possibly both of those on top of commanding minions


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Possibly both of those on top of commanding minions



I think one should get one's house volcano in order before attempting world domination.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2019)

I've just been sent a penalty charge notice. £65 for failing to drive in the direction of an arrow on a blue sign. I've just looked on Google and there is no one way street marking from anywhere visible to me. I did, however, reverse about a yard into a no entry street (but not far enough to see the blue sign, which presumably was on the other side of the no entry sign). So, there was an offence but not the offence I've been charged for. I'm going to have to contest this one. I wonder whether they can change the penalty notice and do me for reversing into a no entry street.


----------



## Dec66 (5 Jul 2019)

Update: no big telly out the back of The Chancery.

They might put it up later.

Still, the beer's nice


----------



## Dec66 (5 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just been sent a penalty charge notice. £65 for failing to drive in the direction of an arrow on a blue sign. I've just looked on Google and there is no one way street marking from anywhere visible to me. I did, however, reverse about a yard into a no entry street (but not far enough to see the blue sign, which presumably was on the other side of the no entry sign). So, there was an offence but not the offence I've been charged for. I'm going to have to contest this one. I wonder whether they can change the penalty notice and do me for reversing into a no entry street.


Where was this, DM? 

I'll take some pics on Monday if you can't. Contest it with photo evidence.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2019)

Dec66 said:


> Where was this, DM?
> 
> I'll take some pics on Monday if you can't. Contest it with photo evidence.


Here. I was parked on the street exactly where the silver Astra-like vehicle is parked in the photo. I reversed into the mouth of Frankham Street and turned left. The only blue arrow visible is on the bollard and I did keep right of it.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...r6q3seTw_K9heCN6LtCA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192?hl=en

Oh, and thanks for the offer but I have to go just round the corner from there in a little while anyway. I'll take a camera with me.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just been sent a penalty charge notice. £65 for failing to drive in the direction of an arrow on a blue sign. I've just looked on Google and there is no one way street marking from anywhere visible to me. I did, however, reverse about a yard into a no entry street (but not far enough to see the blue sign, which presumably was on the other side of the no entry sign). So, there was an offence but not the offence I've been charged for. I'm going to have to contest this one. I wonder whether they can change the penalty notice and do me for reversing into a no entry street.


The car would have been pointing/facing in the correct direction though.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jul 2019)

The second printer has finished

Moved on to batch 3


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> The car would have been pointing/facing in the correct direction though.


It was indeed. I did reverse a yard into a one way street, admittedly. But I didn't fail to obey a blue sign so I'm not guilty of that particular charge. Life is so much simpler on a bike.....


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2019)

Those fish and chips were to die for !

Arrrgh !


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jul 2019)

I appear to be coming down with a cold - just at the start of 4 days off work


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2019)

Today, 6th July, is_ National Fried Chicken Day_.

The fear of chickens is called _Alektorophobia_.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Those fish and chips were to die for !
> 
> Arrrgh !


Cod rest your sole....


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2019)

Morning. It is sunny out . Schrodie is trying to have a nap and I am about to go and make another  .


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I am about to go and make another  .



I knew I'd forgotten something. Hope it hasn't stewed...

Morning, by tte way...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jul 2019)

It's raining outside. I found out when I took the dogs to the vets for their annual boosters. 

Urggh! Wet dog smell.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2019)

Does anyone know how to remove tomato soup stains from a light coloured carpet?

We seem to be clutching at straws at the moment but have run out of suck !


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Does anyone know how to remove tomato soup stains from a light coloured carpet?
> 
> We seem to be clutching at straws at the moment but have run out of suck !


Club soda, and a sponge.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jul 2019)

This will be fun. Huge screen, live orchestra, Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Does anyone know how to remove tomato soup stains from a light coloured carpet?
> 
> We seem to be clutching at straws at the moment but have run out of suck !



pour some white onion soup onto it and rub it in. 

this presupposes it's the same principle of red wine stains which also doesn't work.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Does anyone know how to remove tomato soup stains from a light coloured carpet?
> 
> We seem to be clutching at straws at the moment but have run out of suck !



Cut the offending bit of carpet out and swap it for a bit in the corner

Splatter tomato soup over the whole carpet and claim it's a new look.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Cut the offending bit of carpet out and swap it for a bit in the corner
> 
> Splatter tomato soup over the whole carpet and claim it's a new look.


My uncles' solution.
(Because he was a professional carpet installer.)


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2019)

Thanks !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2019)

Nettles help old donkeys work , rest and play !


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2019)

Except on the Sabbath. They can only rest on the Sabbath.
_But the seventh day is the sabbath of the LORD your God: in it you shall not do any work, you, nor your son, nor your daughter, nor your manservant, nor your maidservant, nor your ox, nor your donkey, nor any of your cattle, nor your stranger that is within your gates; that your manservant and your maidservant may rest as well as you._


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Except on the Sabbath. They can only rest on the Sabbath.
> _But the seventh day is the sabbath of the LORD your God: in it you shall not do any work, you, nor your son, nor your daughter, nor your manservant, nor your maidservant, nor your ox, nor your donkey, nor any of your cattle, nor your stranger that is within your gates; that your manservant and your maidservant may rest as well as you._



As a pastor I knew once said. "That means on Sundays, you get to rest your Ass..."


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2019)

Morning. It looks grey out .
I saw a Spitfire fly over yesterday afternoon. It was quite a way off but I could just make out the shape and could hear the bark of a Griffon engine . It looked like the BBMF PR one.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jul 2019)

Wd40 works well on carpet oil and tar stains, so maybe try it on soup? @Illaveago 

Good soak in a carpet cleaner solution


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2019)

I will be getting up soon to make another . I went down earlier to an empty kitchen!  No Schrodie!  I went to the back door to whistle for him . Nothing ! Why is it that my lips won't work ! After several failed attempts I gave up made the drinks and returned to bed. Acfew minutes later a Schrodie arrived!  He was trying to hide how happy he was but couldn't disguise his paw opening and closing .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2019)

I take it from the deathly silence that we must have done really well yesterday !


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2019)

Interview tomorrow and my beard is looking slightly long. Debating whether to trim or not.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2019)

Lovely day here, cooler as well. I may have to ride a bicycle or something.


----------



## gbb (7 Jul 2019)

Once lunch for 7 people is done, we will have fed 34 people this weekend (barbeque for 27 yesterday, dinner for 7 today)
Expensive but fun.


----------



## mybike (7 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Except on the Sabbath. They can only rest on the Sabbath.
> _But the seventh day is the sabbath of the LORD your God: in it you shall not do any work, you, nor your son, nor your daughter, nor your manservant, nor your maidservant, nor your ox, nor your donkey, nor any of your cattle, nor your stranger that is within your gates; that your manservant and your maidservant may rest as well as you._



I'm sure that should be ass.


----------



## mybike (7 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I take it from the deathly silence that we must have done really well yesterday !



What, who?


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Jul 2019)

We are sat in the hotel lounge waiting for the taxi to the airport. There is an American couple near us with 3 teenage girls, apparently they had taken 1 of them shopping to get a rain coat and trousers which she didn't back. Father's response is ' I am so angry right now I cannot look at you' mother looks stressed. The kid will just have to get wet.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> What, who?


Something to do with a football !


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2019)

I've got a chunk of pork in the oven, plus a tray of roasties, the smell wafting round here is making us hungry.


----------



## alicat (7 Jul 2019)

^^^ mmm, nice. Send some my way.


----------



## alicat (7 Jul 2019)

I've got a trophy for idling away 12 years of my life on here. 

Oh and apparently I'm legendary.  Hope that doesn't mean I don't really exist, I couldn't cope with that. [Where's the crying face emoji gone when I need it?!]


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2019)

alicat said:


> I've got a trophy for idling away 12 years of my life on here.
> 
> Oh and apparently I'm legendary.  Hope that doesn't mean I don't really exist, I couldn't cope with that. [Where's the crying face emoji gone when I need it?!]


----------



## alicat (7 Jul 2019)

^^^ Thank you, @classic33. Bet you've been lurking a while here too


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2019)

alicat said:


> ^^^ Thank you, @classic33. Bet you've been lurking a while here too


19th after yourself. Come Wednesday evening.


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jul 2019)

Looks like CycleChat doesn't have a monopoly on mundane news:
Chronicle Live: Pensioner livid after Asda runs out of his favourite 34p Smart Price sardines.
https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/pensioner-livid-after-asda-runs-16523638


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Looks like CycleChat doesn't have a monopoly on mundane news:
> Chronicle Live: Pensioner livid after Asda runs out of his favourite 34p Smart Price sardines.
> https://www.chroniclelive.co.uk/news/north-east-news/pensioner-livid-after-asda-runs-16523638


That'not @slowmotion is it, buying up supplies?


----------



## postman (7 Jul 2019)

Postman is back from New York and Boston,and is cream crackered with travelling.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> Postman is back from New York and Boston,and is cream crackered with travelling.


It's not as though you were actually moving though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> I'm sure that should be ass.


Depends on the version. I'm looking at KJV2000.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2019)

I've just filled the washing up bowl with hot water and washing up liquid as i'm about to wash up.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> That'not @slowmotion is it, buying up supplies?


Sardines? Pah!! A pale imitation of the real thing.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Sardines? Pah!! A pale imitation of the real thing.


When there's nothing else left to buy though.


----------



## alicat (7 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just filled the washing up bowl with hot water and washing up liquid as i'm about to wash up.



Steady, that almost classifies as exciting news.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2019)

alicat said:


> ^^^ mmm, nice. Send some my way.



It was lovely, roast pork, roast spuds and mixed veg, unfortunately all gone now.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2019)

Oh ouch, I'm aching now.

Spent 4 hours giving my son's new (to him) car a good clean and polish, inside and out. He's picked up a 65 plate Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo 109 bhp. Its deep red. After washing, it was autoglym super resin polish to really clean it up, followed by a coat of colour magic in red (my hands looked like I'd murdered someone). Polished that lot off then followed with autoglym super gloss sealant. We're both aching.

It looks amazing now, but my word am I sore.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> Oh ouch, I'm aching now.
> 
> Spent 4 hours giving my son's new (to him) car a good clean and polish, inside and out. He's picked up a 65 plate Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo 109 bhp. Its deep red. After washing, it was autoglym super resin polish to really clean it up, followed by a coat of colour magic in red (my hands looked like I'd murdered someone). Polished that lot off then followed with autoglym super gloss sealant. We're both aching.
> 
> It looks amazing now, but my word am I sore.


Where was he whilst you did all that?


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where was he whilst you did all that?



Helping. Took both of us !


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> When there's nothing else left to buy though.


Is my hoarding that successful?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Is my hoarding that successful?


John West management are getting concerned.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Interview tomorrow and my beard is looking slightly long. Debating whether to trim or not.



Update: I trimmed.

Now getting packed for tomorrow. Departure at 0530 local time.

(Exciting bicycle related things happened today, so I can't mention them here...)


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jul 2019)

I've just finished washing up. Now i'm going to have a bottle of beer and some plain flavoured Seabrook crisps and maybe some salted peanuts as well.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> Postman is back from New York and Boston,and is cream crackered with travelling.



Did you buy any cycling shirts while you were there?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2019)

Can't believe it's Monday and back to work already


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Depends on the version. I'm looking at KJV2000.



My future wife, on the holiday where we met, said something about an ass falling into a pit and I suggested it should be ox. She spent the rest of the holiday trying to find this poor ass.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Can't believe it's Monday and back to work already


Doesn't time fly when you are enjoying yourself ?


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Can't believe it's Monday and back to work already



I'm in early, so I can leave early and go ride my bike !


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Can't believe it's Monday and back to work already



I don't mind Mondays these days, but then I'm retired now.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jul 2019)

The sun is shining,but it's supposed to cloud over by midday so i'd better get out there asap if I want some .


----------



## postman (8 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> Did you buy any cycling shirts while you were there?


 no not this time.I went in to a cycle shop in Salem not too keen on the design mind you.


----------



## postman (8 Jul 2019)

Our leader has been pushing Cyclechat in America.I was in a gift shop in Cape Cod,when i noticed a small pin badge with the letters CC on on oval shaped badge,too plain for me needs some colour,maybe a rethink,but at least it's a start.


----------



## postman (8 Jul 2019)

Back from ten days in America,and now the work begins.Washing ironing and oh the garden needs doing.I might have to book a holiday to get over this holiday.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I don't mind Mondays these days, but then I'm retired now.



You sound like Bob Geldof


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> You sound like Bob Geldof



He didn't like mondays.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Jul 2019)

Grocery shopping is done, cat is home, first lot of washing is on the line


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2019)

Well ! We have been in to town and I bought nothing apart from 2 tickets for Yeovilton Air Day. I tried ! I popped into Wilko for a drinks bottle and cage and some Evostik contact adhesive . I didn't like the drinks bottle and cage and they didn't have any adhesive. I then popped into WH S and looked for an Aeroplane Monthly magazine . Nothing !


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Jul 2019)

Second load of washing underway, no sun here today but


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jul 2019)

Just been to the post office. It wasn't too busy, considering.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Just been to the post office. It wasn't too busy, considering.


What?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2019)

I will be taking part in the Tour de France this afternoon . 


Well someone has got to watch the adverts !


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Jul 2019)

Second lot of washing is on the line.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> What?



Considering it was Monday lunchtime and the post office now exists in the back corner of WH Smith's rather than its former spacious premises.


----------



## Drago (8 Jul 2019)

Mrs D bought me some new Jesus boots today. Do I wear them with socks?


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2019)

Walked grandson to & from school.  I may need a :doze:


----------



## postman (8 Jul 2019)

Gawd i came on the computer to look something up,got sidetracked to here,now i have forgotten what i was going to look for piggin dummy.


----------



## postman (8 Jul 2019)

Memory has rebooted,i am going on Trip Advisor.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> Memory has rebooted,i am going on Trip Advisor.


Is that to book the holiday to recover from the one you've just returned from?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D bought me some new Jesus boots today. Do I wear them with socks?


Something at least!!


----------



## derrick (8 Jul 2019)

Having our first barbeque of the year tonight.


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Jul 2019)

Third lot of washing is on the line, no more for today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2019)

That was the mother of all Mondays...

Up at 4 Bike to tram, tram to Stuttgart main station. Train to Singen (2+ hr), then Basel (another 2+hr) then Back into Germany and Lörrach (30 min)

Interview from 1pm (90 min)

Bike ride back to Basel and then a bit more (Details tomorrow in the bike ride thread) Back on train; Singen; Stuttgart. Arrived at apartment 9:30pm...


----------



## Speicher (8 Jul 2019)

I will need to consult my map (of the old-fashioned paper variety) of Europe. And/or my Thomas Cook railway timetable of Europe.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> I will need to consult my map (of the old-fashioned paper variety) of Europe. And/or my Thomas Cook railway timetable of Europe.



Essentially, due south from Stuttgart to the Swiss border, then west wriggling along the Rhine to Basel. Lörrach is to all intents and purposes a suburb of Basel despite being in another country. 

The quickest way would of course be to go diagonally, but unfortunately the Black Forest is in the way, which is like the Pennines, but wider.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That was the mother of all Mondays...
> 
> Up at 4 Bike to tram, tram to Stuttgart main station. Train to Singen (2+ hr), then Basel (another 2+hr) then Back in the Germany and Lörrach (30 min)
> 
> ...


Where was your problem?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where was your problem?



I didn't say it was a problem, but this sort of thing does reduce one's energy reserves.

Off to bed. Perversely I'm leaving the alarm on just so's when it beeps at me at 5am I can turn the "§$%&/(! off and go back to sleep....


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't say it was a problem, but this sort of thing does reduce one's energy reserves.
> 
> Off to bed. Perversely I'm leaving the alarm on just so's when it beeps at me at 5am I can turn the "§$%&/(! off and go back to sleep....


Doesn't work like that. Once awake you'll end up going somewhere.


----------



## tyred (8 Jul 2019)

I'm just pondering the question of how many licorice all sorts constitutes a portion


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2019)

tyred said:


> I'm just pondering the question of how many licorice all sorts constitutes a portion


It can vary according to which ones you eat. They work on weight for portion size.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2019)

tyred said:


> I'm just pondering the question of how many licorice all sorts constitutes a portion


Keep on adding one till you get there.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jul 2019)

I went shopping in the late night Tesco store about an hour ago. I'm not happy! I saw this satsumas for £1.50/£2.00 for 2 offer. When I got home I saw that i'd been charged £3.00 after buying 2! Tesco have ripped me off before by these supposed offers!


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2019)

Last time I tried to buy a satsuma for someone, it was quite expensive.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Last time I tried to buy a satsuma for someone, it was quite expensive.


"

"*A* satsuma"! I don't think they're sold separately over here. I just buy net type bags of the things with about 10 in.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I went shopping in the late night Tesco store about an hour ago. I'm not happy! I saw this satsumas for £1.50/£2.00 for 2 offer. When I got home I saw that i'd been charged £3.00 after buying 2! Tesco have ripped me off before by these supposed offers!


Till didn't correctly read the sticker and/or it hadn't been updated with the new price.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Till didn't correctly read the sticker and/or it hadn't been updated with the new price.


Yes, that's what I think. They do have a habit of forgetting to correct these things, and when I say 'they' I mean all of 'em not just Tesco. Those who spot the error might ask for a refund while some might not I think supermarkets know this and profiteer from shpppers just accepting these 'mistakes'.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> "
> 
> "*A* satsuma"! I don't think they're sold separately over here. I just buy net type bags of the things with about 10 in.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> "
> 
> "*A* satsuma"! I don't think they're sold separately over here. I just buy net type bags of the things with about 10 in.


Your standard of living is so much better than ours. Our mens' team sux at footy, as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 474668


_If you're wondering who we are,
We are gentlemen of Japan,
On many a vase and jar,
and on many a screen and fan..._


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes, that's what I think. They do have a habit of forgetting to correct these things, and when I say 'they' I mean all of 'em not just Tesco. Those who spot the error might ask for a refund while some might not I think supermarkets know this and profiteer from shpppers just accepting these 'mistakes'.


They adjust manually, normally, with all hope placed in the machine knowing what the barcode means.

Think Yellow Stickering & Reynard.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> _If you're wondering who we are,
> We are gentlemen of Japan,
> On many a vase and jar,
> and on many a screen and fan..._


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2019)

Hey, haven't heard from her in a while. Lord knows, I can't provide nearly the yellow sticker (ours also say Woo-Hoo) @Reynard can.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 474669


Curtain raiser, right after the overture.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2019)

Shower time for me , so no peeping please


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Shower time for me , so no peeping please


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2019)

Just emerged from sleep. Didn't even _hear _the alarm go off...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jul 2019)

Job interview today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2019)

Morning. It has gone a bit cloudy !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2019)

The challenge I was set to include the words inept and dysfunctional into a message luckily seem to have gone unnoticed !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2019)

I seem to be a bit absent minded today ! I start something and


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Does anyone know how to remove tomato soup stains from a light coloured carpet?
> 
> We seem to be clutching at straws at the moment but have run out of suck !


Does Mushroom soup work, a bit like red wine stains.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Does Mushroom soup work, a bit like red wine stains.


No, but you have the start of nice impromptu spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> They adjust manually, normally, with all hope placed in the machine knowing what the barcode means.
> 
> Think Yellow Stickering & Reynard.


I'm going to have to start checking the screen on self scan before I press 'pay'. Mind you there was the usual bad mannered giit standing right behind me trying to make me go faster. This is at about 10.30 at night when I prefer to shop, as it's supposed to be quiet. Yes it was quiet,but for some reason this customer decided to hassle me even when other tills were not being used. Bad mannered Britain I now call this place I live in!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm going to have to start checking the screen on self scan before I press 'pay'. Mind you there was the usual bad mannered giit standing right behind me trying to make me go faster. This is at about 10.30 at night when I prefer to shop, as it's supposed to be quiet. Yes it was quiet,but for some reason this customer decided to hassle me even when other tills were not being used. Bad mannered Britain I now call this place I live in!!!


Now that I'm getting older, I always like to take the check book to the store. That really frustrates the impatient. If I didn't have the gout, I could buy booze so they would have to find a 21 year old cashier to ring me up.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jul 2019)

Just bought an Analogue Sat Nav


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Does Mushroom soup work, a bit like red wine stains.


Yes ! It adds more texture to the mix ! m


----------



## mybike (9 Jul 2019)

Drago said:


> Mrs D bought me some new Jesus boots today. Do I wear them with socks?



Yes, we don't want to see your feet.


----------



## mybike (9 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Till didn't correctly read the sticker and/or it hadn't been updated with the new price.



Or the offer had ended and no one had updated the labels.


----------



## mybike (9 Jul 2019)

They're digging a hole at the end of the road where there has been a puddle since October.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> Or the offer had ended and no one had updated the labels.


That happens a lot in our local Co-op, I can always remember the shelf price though and enforce the "If that's what you've advertised it for then that's what you sell it for" rule.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Job interview today. Fingers crossed.



How did it go?

I was doing similar yesterday, you have my sympathy...


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> They're digging a hole at the end of the road where there has been a puddle since October.



Are they turning the puddle into a pond.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2019)

Visitors. 
Will have to be sociable for a bit.
See you on the other side...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> How did it go?
> 
> I was doing similar yesterday, you have my sympathy...


It went well thanks. It took all day though: group exercise, interview, prioritisation task. Should hear result on Friday.

How did your interview go? Heard back?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Are they turning the puddle into a pond.


Swimming hole?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Are they turning the puddle into a pond.


Or a beauty spot!


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jul 2019)

Having just dragged luggage onto and off ferries, taxis, planes and trains in 35 degree heat, I have come to the sad conclusion that I'm really not quite ready to give up washing my T shirt. Sorry Stella.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Jul 2019)

Hot and sticky evening


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Having just dragged luggage onto and off ferries, taxis, planes and trains in 35 degree heat, I have come to the sad conclusion that I'm really not quite ready to give up washing my T shirt. Sorry Stella.


They'll not let you use ant of them?


----------



## gaijintendo (9 Jul 2019)

Just back from those holidays.

On the flight back the girl sent some cut frankfurter flying... She's sent food flying a lot this week.

I didn't have a bin receptacle, so I used my finished bottle o' pop. About an hour later I thought I would crush it before I handed it to the stewards collecting rubbish...

Cap and slice of frankfurter flew insanely fast about three rows back before I got chance to crush it. I have no idea what it hit on the way, but I got a bunch of funny looks.

Anyway, you could try that next flight.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jul 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Having just dragged luggage onto and off ferries, taxis, planes and trains in 35 degree heat, I have come to the sad conclusion that I'm really not quite ready to give up washing my T shirt. Sorry Stella.




.........You went to get a fridge magnet....? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It went well thanks. It took all day though: group exercise, interview, prioritisation task. Should hear result on Friday.
> 
> How did your interview go? Heard back?



Ugh, group interviews.

Thankfully here they have a different approach: if they like me I'll be invited to work there for a day to see how I find it. As I'm supposed to help develop a training programme this is hardly a realistic thing, but it gives me an idea of the culture of the place. I asked them to make it two days as I'm too introverted to be any use on one day.

If that works on both sides, then I have to look for a small apartment and work here for up to six months trial period and if that goes well I'm in indefinitely and it's time to move the family south.

I have no idea what they think thus far, although I did see my interviewer noting my request for a two day invite, so that may be a good sign... I'm still kind of hoping something more local will come through. We shall see.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> Just back from those holidays.
> 
> On the flight back the girl sent some cut frankfurter flying... She's sent food flying a lot this week.
> 
> ...


Probably attributed to madcap British humor.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ugh, group interviews.
> 
> Thankfully here they have a different approach: if they like me I'll be invited to work there for a day to see how I find it. As I'm supposed to help develop a training programme this is hardly a realistic thing, but it gives me an idea of the culture of the place. I asked them to make it two days as I'm too introverted to be any use on one day.
> 
> ...


Will you have to change your screen name,then?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ugh, group interviews.
> 
> Thankfully here they have a different approach: if they like me I'll be invited to work there for a day to see how I find it. As I'm supposed to help develop a training programme this is hardly a realistic thing, but it gives me an idea of the culture of the place. I asked them to make it two days as I'm too introverted to be any use on one day.
> 
> ...


Sounds more realistic to what I've done today. It's hard to work as an effective team when the other members of said team all want the ONE job that you want. Fortunately, it was quite a pleasant group and the interviewers made everyone feel relaxed and 'at home' so it went a lot better than I was expecting. 

I hope you get the job you want.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Will you have to change your screen name,then?



No, I'd -just- be inside the German border, although I cycled into Switzerland yesterday and it took a couple of hundred metres before I realised.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, I'd -just- be inside the German border, although* I cycled into Switzerland yesterday and it took a couple of hundred metres before I realised.*


Checking your bank balance?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Checking your bank balance?



I kept my wallet hidden.

That is one potential problem with the new job: we're by the Swiss border and that means rent is expensive. This could kill off Lörrach as a place to work.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> Just back from those holidays.
> 
> On the flight back the girl sent some cut frankfurter flying... She's sent food flying a lot this week.
> 
> ...


Nah, mate, I'm working on a Bockwurst bazooka....


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2019)

I've just dropped my mouse and it's now in pieces,so i'm having to use that difficult finger scroll up/down thingy on my laptop.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just dropped my mouse and it's now in pieces,so i'm having to use that difficult finger scroll up/down thingy on my laptop.


That poor mouse!

Doing it's best to help you and you go and drop it!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> That poor mouse!
> 
> Doing it's best to help you and you go and drop it!



It made me think of "I hate those mieces to pieces". Summat like 'Mr Jinx',i think.


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jul 2019)

Time to clear up and pack away the hellhole that's my desk in preparation for the school summer hols. 

I wonder what I'll find under the mess.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2019)

Wednesday today so hump day


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2019)

Morning. 
You know when they say . " My plans just went out of the window !"

It would be a bit embarrassing if you were an architect .


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jul 2019)

Good morning all 

 already this morning, doesn't help that I have a stinker of a cold


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Good morning all
> 
> already this morning, doesn't help that I have a stinker of a cold



Ugh. hope you fight that off quickly. Colds are worse in warm weather...


----------



## mybike (10 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> They're digging a hole at the end of the road where there has been a puddle since October.





dave r said:


> Are they turning the puddle into a pond.




There is a puddle in the bottom of the hole around the pipe. Could well turn into a pond.



Illaveago said:


> Or a beauty spot!



There are plenty of trees around, but the folk whose drive it attaches to would rather have a drive I think.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Good morning all
> 
> already this morning, doesn't help that I have a stinker of a cold


I hope you feel better soon .
There are some nasty bugs about .


----------



## mybike (10 Jul 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Having just dragged luggage onto and off ferries, taxis, planes and trains in 35 degree heat, I have come to the sad conclusion that I'm really not quite ready to give up washing my T shirt. Sorry Stella.



Buy new and discard old?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> There is a puddle in the bottom of the hole around the pipe. Could well turn into a pond.
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of trees around, but the folk whose drive it attaches to would rather have a drive I think.


A wildlife park ! Introduce a few lions, crocs and hippo's .


----------



## gaijintendo (10 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Wednesday today so hump day


Chance would be a fine thing!


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2019)

Turbo training/Zwift didn't go to plan last night. Took laptop into garage, laptop fan made funny noise and refused to boot. Been having issues with one of the screen hinges and it's squeezed the fan casing. 

Had to strip laptop, try and free hinge, but found the hinge had pulled away from the case. Get dressed, quick google shows it's a common fault, and epoxy is your friend. Off out, got epoxy, glued, started re-assembling. Switched on and noticed liquid stain within screen (spray lube had leaked from the hinge) ARGH.

Pulled screen to bits, and found that they are made up of around 6 layers of various reflective plastic sheets, with the last sheet being clear polycarbonate. This had stained and couldn't be cleaned. Instead of getting a complete new screen (about £80), I've ordered a pre-cut piece off the internet to see if this fixes it (£12 delivered), as the stained area appears much brighter on screen. 

So that was last night wasted. Wouldn't mind much but it was an expensive laptop a few years ago, and it's still frighteningly fast.


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2019)

It is wonderful to know.That aged 69 i still have what it takes.Three very bad cracks caused by subsidence on two staircase walls,have been filled sandpapered down filled twice more sandpapered down,then yesterday emulsioned over to make the place look a little better.Look fantastic in this mornings sunshine.So in the next two weeks i start decorating firstly the dining room then i will start on the staircase,might aswell the summer is crap.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2019)

My daughter rang earlier to ask if I wanted to go for a ride . I had one already planned. So I have been up to sort her bike out and try to figure out how the bike trailer fits on . I figured out that there was a bit missing ! How did I know it was fitted to another bike .
I have decided that it would be easier to let her have one of my bikes than to give hers a full service.
Part fitted to my bike, I'll give it a check over before popping it back to her .


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It made me think of "I hate those mieces to pieces". Summat like 'Mr Jinx',i think.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jul 2019)

You know, Daws Butler, who voiced Mr. Jinks, was doing a Marlon Brando impression the whole time.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2019)

MrsPete has informed me that she doesn't like Black Pudding!


Happily, that means I get all 4 'rounds'


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete has informed me that she doesn't like Black Pudding!
> 
> 
> Happily, that means I get all 4 'rounds'


If you can't finish it i might be able to help you.


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2019)

It is finished,you know i am sure someone famous spoke those words.Anyway after three grueling days here in Meanwood Robert Paul Mee aged 69 aka Postman,has been declared Ironman Champion .ten days wort of four adults clothing has been iron and sorted.Postman would like to thank Russell Hobbs for his help in this amazing feat.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> It is finished,you know i am sure someone famous spoke those words.Anyway after three grueling days here in Meanwood Robert Paul Mee aged 69 aka Postman,has been declared Ironman Champion .ten days wort of four adults clothing has been iron and sorted.Postman would like to thank Russell Hobbs for his help in this amazing feat.


And Swann, Murphy, Richards?


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete has informed me that she doesn't like Black Pudding!
> 
> 
> Happily, that means I get all 4 'rounds'


Yuk! All that blood,fat ands salt!!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yuk! All that blood,fat ands salt!!


Mmmm.. tasty!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Mmmm.. tasty!


Er,if you say so.


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Er,if you say so.








hang the heretic,supposed to be the best in the country,and from your side of the hill.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> View attachment 474886
> hang the heretic,supposed to be the best in the country,and from your side of the hill.








Balanced diet..


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 474887
> 
> 
> Balanced diet..


Black pudding and vegetarian ham? Am I missing something?


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Black pudding and vegetarian ham? Am I missing something?


Eggs?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Black pudding and vegetarian ham? Am I missing something?


Yep, the salad and mushrooms 



classic33 said:


> Eggs?


Next shelf up 
(even though you shouldn't keep them in the fridge )


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep, the salad and mushrooms
> 
> 
> Next shelf up
> (even though you shouldn't keep them in the fridge )


Doesn't look full?


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 474887
> 
> 
> Balanced diet..



Oh it's a _name_. I thought it was an instruction...


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't look full?


Psychic powers? You can't see it


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh it's a _name_. I thought it was an instruction...


It's stopping the shelf tipping.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 474887
> 
> 
> Balanced diet..


Mushrooms shouldn't be in plastic in a fridge. It'll put em off.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you feel better soon .
> There are some nasty bugs about .



It is Norwiegan flu


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't look full?





PeteXXX said:


> Psychic powers? You can't see it



He means there's not _mush room_ in there...

I'll get me coat.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2019)

Started work early, didn't get a break for lunch, so finished at 3pm and went out on the bike. Rather warm.

Now have stinging legs from nettles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2019)

Just found a job advertised online that I applied for, and was told "Sorry, we gave the job to someone else, but we'll keep your details on file..."

I'm thinking of calling tomorrow and asking if I can have the job.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> He means there's not _mush room_ in there...
> 
> I'll get me coat.


Didn't think he'd need it explaining to him.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Didn't think he'd need it explaining to him.



I couldn't resist, sorry.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> It is Norwiegan flu


Lovely Plumage.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I couldn't resist, sorry.


You must let him work these things out, learn he will not.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Lovely Plumage.


Was it nailed to it's perch ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Was it nailed to it's perch ?


Sh*gged out after a long squawk?


----------



## gbb (10 Jul 2019)

Must stop drinking hot tea at night, the sweat is just pouring out of me


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2019)

gbb said:


> Must stop drinking hot tea at night, the sweat is just pouring out of me


Better than a cold drink!


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> It is Norwiegan flu





raleighnut said:


> Lovely Plumage.





Illaveago said:


> Was it nailed to it's perch ?





LeetleGreyCells said:


> Sh*gged out after a long squawk?



After the past few days cycling, I couldn't "voom" if you put 4 million volts through me thanks to a cold.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2019)

There's a big fat slug on my window sill heading towards my fig tree. I don't want to harm it by using salt,but it's getting closer to the tree. Any suggestions as to what I can do?!

Please don't suggest touching it in any way as I just could not make voluntary physical contact with a slug!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a big fat slug on my window sill heading towards my fig tree. I don't want to harm it by using salt,but it's getting closer to the tree. Any suggestions as to what I can do?!
> 
> Please don't suggest touching it in any way as I just could not make voluntary physical contact with a slug!


Line of pennies. They can't cross copper.

Salt would be akin to an electric shock.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> After the past few days cycling, I couldn't "voom" if you put 4 million volts through me thanks to a cold.


Can we I at least try?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a big fat slug on my window sill heading towards my fig tree. I don't want to harm it by using salt,but it's getting closer to the tree. Any suggestions as to what I can do?!
> 
> Please don't suggest touching it in any way as I just could not make voluntary physical contact with a slug!


Put out a plate with beer. He'll go for the beer instead of the tree. When he's drunk, drop him off with the constables.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Put out a plate with beer. He'll go for the beer instead of the tree. When he's drunk, drop him off with the constables.


The Hay Wain?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> The Hay Wain?


Only if near the National Gallery.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Only if near the National Gallery.


They're not too keen on letting folk in at this time of day. They've alarms everywhere.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> They're not too keen on letting folk in at this time of day. They've alarms everywhere.


Probably because of all the slugs they have there, sleeping it off.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Probably because of all the slugs they have there, sleeping it off.
> View attachment 474947


Quite possibly


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Put out a plate with beer. He'll go for the beer instead of the tree. When he's drunk, drop him off with the constables.


After I posted about my problem I put a tea spoon full of wet porridge oats in the way of the tree. I'm happy to report that the slug is happily devouring the oats. I just hope it appreciates my goodwill gesture and heads home after eating them and not towards my fig tree! If it does and I see it there in the morning I might have to give it a good beating.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> After I posted about my problem I put a tea spoon full of wet porridge oats in the way of the tree. I'm happy to report that the slug is happily devouring the oats. I just hope it appreciates my goodwill gesture and heads home after eating them and not towards my fig tree! If it does and I see it there in the morning I might have to give it a good beating.


Do the copper thing, instead. @classic33 has a good point. A ring of copper wire around the tree may do the trick. I wonder why they don't make copper plated slug fencing?


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Do the copper thing, instead. @classic33 has a good point. A ring of copper wire around the tree may do the trick. I wonder why they don't make copper plated slug fencing?


Hum,will old pennies do?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hum,will old pennies do?


Yes, I'm told so.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hum,will old pennies do?


Aye, there's iron in the newer ones. Copper coated though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2019)

Do you have some grapefruit rinds? they may work as well. Diatomaceous earth, in food grade, would work too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Aye, there's iron in the newer ones. Copper coated though.


There's zinc in ours, might work better.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Do the copper thing, instead. @classic33 has a good point. A ring of copper wire around the tree may do the trick. I wonder why they don't make copper plated slug fencing?


They do




and tape, handy for plant pots.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> There's zinc in ours, might work better.


They react to the copper, due to a chemical reaction.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Do you have some grapefruit rinds? they may work as well. Diatomaceous earth, in food grade, would work too.


No grapefruits here,but plenty of satsumas!


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> No grapefruits here,but plenty of satsumas!


Might be worth a try. Slugs will crawl into vases, especially if there is beer in them.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> After I posted about my problem I put a tea spoon full of wet porridge oats in the way of the tree. I'm happy to report that the slug is happily devouring the oats. I just hope it appreciates my goodwill gesture and heads home after eating them and not towards my fig tree! If it does and I see it there in the morning I might have to give it a good beating.


The drawback with oats is the amount of water/fluid they can soak up, and the resulting volume increase. The slugs end up exploding due to the oats expanding


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> The drawback with oats is the amount of water/fluid they can soak up, and the resulting volume increase. The slugs end up exploding due to the oats expanding


Oh no! I've just paid a fiver for my windows cleaning(too lazy now to do them myself)! I certainly don't want slug body parts on my bathroom window!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oh no! I've just paid a fiver for my windows cleaning(too lazy now to do them myself)! I certainly don't want slug body parts on my bathroom window!


The parts can fly a few feet, at ground level.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Trying to rain here.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2019)

On about my fig tree, I don't think it'll make much difference if the slug attacks or not. The fruit has barely grown since I bought the tree a month ago. The figs are supposed to be harvested in August till September. In Turkey where they originate from maybe,but not in shoot summer Accy!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> On about my fig tree, I don't think it'll make much difference if the slug attacks or not. The fruit has barely grown since I bought the tree a month ago. The figs are supposed to be harvested in August till September. In Turkey where they originate from maybe,but not in shoot summer Accy!


It's only July!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's only July!!


The figs are shrivelled up and still green,with no sign of purple. Mind you,that big tree blocking light into my flat doesn't help. I even have to put my kitchen light on during the day on dull summer days. Winter's ok as all the light blocking leaves have fallen off.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2019)

_Even now, the ax is laying at the foot of the tree..._

See Matthew, chapter 3, vs 7-


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2019)

Fig trees were always getting in trouble in The Bible.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> _Even now, the ax is laying at the foot of the tree..._
> 
> See Matthew, chapter 3, vs 7-


_"...therefore every tree which bringeth not ... the trees. If however you should walk through his orchard and see an axe lying at the base of a tree ..."_


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fig trees were always getting in trouble in The Bible.


They get a mention at the start of this classic Quo track as well,


View: https://youtu.be/lazSVkd4sEY


Sounds like Rick Parfitt says it to me.

EDIT - An LP I've owned since 1975


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> They're not too keen on letting folk in at this time of day. They've alarms everywhere.



The voice of experience...


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> On about my fig tree, I don't think it'll make much difference if the slug attacks or not. The fruit has barely grown since I bought the tree a month ago. The figs are supposed to be harvested in August till September. In Turkey where they originate from maybe,but not in shoot summer Accy!


That's a big fig tree if it's roots go back to Turkey !


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> That's a big fig tree if it's roots go back to Turkey !



Perhaps that's the problem: it's homesick and needs counselling.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Perhaps that's the problem: it's homesick and needs counselling.


There's a Turkish Barber shop opened up about 5 mins walk from where I live. maybe I could take it there and let it sit in the shop for a few days to make it feel at home.


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Jul 2019)

School hols here in Hong Kong started today.

No more 6/7 year olds until the first week of September. I'll still have to pop in now and then for an hour or two, once or twice a week but most prep work I can do at home at my leisure.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2019)

https://gardening.yardener.com/Caring-For-Figs


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2019)

Following on from my 'would you wouldn't you' question about trainers and t shirts the other week I have another would you buy or not question.
This is on fleabay for £10.67.







I think it'll make me look 'ard! What do you reckon?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2019)

Kind of more of a Beagle man, myself, although I find bulldogs pretty nice as well.


----------



## CharlesF (11 Jul 2019)

My life is so mundane, I’m finding this thread really exciting, can’t wait to find out what’s next!


----------



## mybike (11 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A wildlife park ! Introduce a few lions, crocs and hippo's .



Sadly, they have filled in the hole. Time will tell if they've cured the problem.


----------



## mybike (11 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a big fat slug on my window sill heading towards my fig tree. I don't want to harm it by using salt,but it's getting closer to the tree. Any suggestions as to what I can do?!
> 
> Please don't suggest touching it in any way as I just could not make voluntary physical contact with a slug!



Shotgun?


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Jul 2019)

CharlesF said:


> My life is so mundane, I’m finding this thread really exciting, can’t wait to find out what’s next!


How's about this for excitement?! I'm off out to take my dog for a walk,then when I get back i'm either going to vacuum and dust, or emulsion over the cracked flakey bits in my kitchen and bathroom!


----------



## mybike (11 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Following on from my 'would you wouldn't you' question about trainers and t shirts the other week I have another would you buy or not question.
> This is on fleabay for £10.67.
> 
> View attachment 474981
> ...



Nah.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Following on from my 'would you wouldn't you' question about trainers and t shirts the other week I have another would you buy or not question.
> This is on fleabay for £10.67.
> 
> View attachment 474981
> ...


You're in Accrington(Lancashire), not Staffordshire though.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> Shotgun?


That'll get the window clean.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2019)

Recently, I moved the whirygig washing line as it was unremovably concreted into the lawn. 
I inserted the proper socket, and reinforced it with concrete and metal. 
Sadly, after only a week, I lawnmowered over the black plastic bung/cover, and mullahed it! 

This morning, I found a suitable replacement in one of my lesser sheds.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> Shotgun?


Time flies by in the yellow and green.
Stick around and you’ll see what I mean. 


_I’ll get my coat. _


----------



## postman (11 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a Turkish Barber shop opened up about 5 mins walk from where I live. maybe I could take it there and let it sit in the shop for a few days to make it feel at home.




That will be a delight for it.


----------



## postman (11 Jul 2019)

Ecky thump it's reet grand ere in Meanwood.With Sat Sun and Mon blazing.Waiting till Sat to attack my neighbours driveway again.I have bought at a sale one litre of Resolva TOUGH weedkiller.They are going down for good this time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jul 2019)

Been planning more of my JOGLE route. Mundane news about what will be far from a mundane trip.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Jul 2019)

The cleaning company we use is getting worse, I had to email the rep 3 times today! We are looking elsewhere


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> The cleaning company we use is getting worse, I had to email the rep 3 times today! We are looking elsewhere


You can have our cleaning company. The eldest had his 80th birthday last year and only does it to get out of the house for a few hours every day for some extra company, the youngest just became eligible for her state pension and, until she quit last year, their supervisor worked for us until she retired over 5 years ago!


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Been planning more of my JOGLE route. Mundane news about what will be far from a mundane trip.


And there's me planning a route to (or from depending on the weather) Ely.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> That will be a delight for it.


At least you all have kept your sense of Hummus.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> At least you all have kept your sense of Hummus.


He's a funny bone still.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2019)

After this, we can have Wilson, Kepple and Betty come out and do the sand dance.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> After this, we can have Wilson, Kepple and Betty come out and do the sand dance.


Chuckle Brothers!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fmSaWb3qlWs


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2fqjsijaMM


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> Nah.


Not available in pink either


classic33 said:


> You're in Accrington(Lancashire), not Staffordshire though.


Just found this.





Nice yes(?)


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not available in pink either
> 
> Just found this.
> View attachment 475083
> ...


Nay lad


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nay lad




I think you'd look good in this!


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think you'd look good in this!
> View attachment 475084


Wouldn't take much to get it working.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> *Not available in pink either*
> 
> Just found this.
> View attachment 475083
> ...


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't take much to get it working.
> View attachment 475085


What is that may I ask?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> What is that may I ask?


You may.

The French had a model of it made, they then had to flee for their lives lest they be next.

The Scots copied it, and beat a hasty retreat Northwards.

https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/the-halifax-gibbet-halifax-england


----------



## gbb (12 Jul 2019)

I watched all of 10 minutes of TV yesterday.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2019)

gbb said:


> I watched all of 10 minutes of TV yesterday.



I can beat that just , still not managed to watch much of this years tdf 

We had some rain overnight so that will save me a job later


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2019)

Morning. Schrodie was enjoying his tummy tickle on top of of the kitchen stool so much that he fell off !


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> You can have our cleaning company. The eldest had his 80th birthday last year and only does it to get out of the house for a few hours every day for some extra company, the youngest just became eligible for her state pension and, until she quit last year, their supervisor worked for us until she retired over 5 years ago!



I appreciate cleaning is not a great or well paid job but we expect to get what we pay for.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Jul 2019)

Put some washing out last night with it being so nice, started sorting out to go to bed and realised it was raining, normally I can smell rain but with this stinker of a cold I cannot smell anything, never mind, won't hurt to be washed twice


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2019)

Well I have done the washing up and put some washing in the machine. Now time for a sit down.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jul 2019)

Time for another cuppa


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2019)

I was just thinking ! Could a Parrot or Minah Bird have fun with Alexa ?


----------



## postman (12 Jul 2019)

Fine moring here again.Jobs done so far.Changed bed,Bedding in washer now drying on the line.Done some weeding mine and the neighbours cut two lawns mine and the neighbours.Hoovered three bedroom carpets.Not bad for 10-45 .Now break time.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> Fine moring here again.Jobs done so far.Changed bed,Bedding in washer now drying on the line.Done some weeding mine and the neighbours cut two lawns mine and the neighbours.Hoovered three bedroom carpets.Not bad for 10-45 .Now break time.


Why'd you put the line in the washer?


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was just thinking ! Could a Parrot or Minah Bird have fun with Alexa ?


" Alexa, Play shite"


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jul 2019)

Just wondering when 'Ian Beale's' 'man baby' is due?


----------



## postman (12 Jul 2019)

Jet lag,i have just woken up in the conservatory.Did all that work this morning and thought i would have ten mins before Mrs P comes home and bang out i go sleep.It must be jet lag because i have not slept properly since coming home.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jul 2019)

Lovely ride in the countryside, staying in high gears to work the legs uphill. Now having a start of the weekend cup of green tea. Rock and roll!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2019)

I forgot to mention yesterday that on the way back from Bath we saw a rider from the Tour de France. He must have been lost as we were at Ford . 

He wasn't the only one as he had a film camera motorcycle with him. 

I didn't know that the pillion rider sat facing backwards ?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I forgot to mention yesterday that on the way back from Bath we saw a rider from the Tour de France. He must have been lost as we were at Ford .
> 
> He wasn't the only one as he had a film camera motorcycle with him.
> 
> I didn't know that the pillion rider sat facing backwards ?


Sometimes stood up facing backwards.


----------



## postman (12 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just wondering when 'Ian Beale's' 'man baby' is due?
> 
> View attachment 475102




Accy how did you take a selfie without holding one of them stick things.


----------



## postman (12 Jul 2019)

phpLWNaIqAM.jpg



__ postman
__ 1 Dec 2011



Langtrothdale.Tother side of Buckden.This is where i want my ashes chucking in,when i get that...





I wish i had not sold that bike,a Dawes Super Galaxy,it went to live in the smoke.Now as i race towards 70 it would be ideal for a more sedate ride out,bye old friend.


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2019)

I bought some smoked salmon for tea.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Jul 2019)

another hot one


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2019)

It's raining again.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Jul 2019)

I bought my baby guinea pigs home today


----------



## gaijintendo (12 Jul 2019)

I got a dressing down for putting the wee jar of Peri Peri shake on the lazy Susan in the condiments cupboard.

Apparently that was wrong because it meant when turning the lazy Susan for some Nutella the lovely Mrs G had it fly at her, and chip a segment off one of our dinner plates.

Why couldn't I have foreseen this exact scenario.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's raining again.


Not here, then or now.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2019)

tyred said:


> I bought some smoked salmon for tea.


What's it having to eat?


----------



## Dec66 (12 Jul 2019)

I got a mention on The Graun's TdF stage coverage today.

See if you can find it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jul 2019)

Can't decide whether to have a veggie burger or a Quorn 'steak pie' for supper.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> another hot one



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUlCiaOd-hc


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Can't decide whether to have a veggie burger or a Quorn 'steak pie' for supper.


Have both.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2019)

Right, I'm back! 

Normal (!) service resumed from Casa Reynard.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm back!
> 
> Normal (!) service resumed from Casa Reynard.


How "normal"?


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> How "normal"?



Well, as normal as it gets with me - which isn't very


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2019)

Time for some early miles


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2019)

I've got to take some cardboard to the recycling today.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I bought my baby guinea pigs home today
> 
> View attachment 475163


As long as Merlot doesn't see em as a snack.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm back!
> 
> Normal (!) service resumed from Casa Reynard.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jul 2019)

I was gaming until 1am and up at 6.30, i dont seem to need as much sleep these days.. Despite being tired.
Nice fresh post rain morning, need to go out and enjoy the cooler day


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm back!
> 
> Normal (!) service resumed from Casa Reynard.



  back


----------



## postman (13 Jul 2019)

tyred said:


> I bought some smoked salmon for tea.




I was told many years ago,that smoking was bad for you.That's why the salmon is dead.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2019)

In mundane news from Coventry, I'm getting the ironing done, and have cramp in my left little toe.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> In mundane news from Coventry, I'm getting the ironing done, and have cramp in my left little toe.



Are you listening to Cold Play too?


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2019)

meta lon said:


> Are you listening to Cold Play too?



No, my Good Ladies watching the TV. You'll have to explain Cold Play, I'm not a fan.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> How "normal"?



Well, in comparison to your good self, I'm guessing...


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got to take some cardboard to the recycling today.



I have now returned from taking said cardboard to the recycling.

If you're lucky, I may even post _pictures_.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have both.


I did. The 'steak pie' was nice. A bit like long cooked in the oven braising steak. Very soft and with it not being real meat no grissle or bits of vein you can sometimes find in steak pies.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got to take some cardboard to the recycling today.


Where then?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have now returned from taking said cardboard to the recycling.
> 
> If you're lucky, I may even post _pictures_.









Recycling delivered.

Stuck under restaurant roof. 

Camera fugged up.

Pishing rain.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 475220
> 
> 
> Recycling delivered.
> ...


Get out there!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2019)

Dry here


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> As long as Merlot doesn't see em as a snack.



She hasn't officially met them yet because we want to give them time to settle in.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jul 2019)

Beans for lunch


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get out there!



Already did, otherwise I wouldn't be here, as it were.


----------



## gaijintendo (13 Jul 2019)

Trip to the dump today, so I had to clear my boot out. I was carrying a lot of stuff so I put a track pump handle on my mouth to open the gate...

However I hadn't looped the tube over so it came crashing down, still held behind my lower set of teeth.

Which now ache, but are mercifully still in my jaw.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2019)

My desk is a mess.

So I'm tidying it.

Updates follow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2019)

I've just removed the exam schedule for my recent exams (May 2019) and found not only the topic schedule (2017-18) under it, but also my exams from my Cabinetmakers apprenticeship (2015)

Something tells me I should be tidying more often...


----------



## Dayvo (13 Jul 2019)

This is eye-opening (for me, anyway)!

https://images.washingtonpost.com/?...s/wonkblog/files/2015/08/7hAJ4qG1.gif&op=noop


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm back!
> 
> Normal (!) service resumed from Casa Reynard.


Welcome back. I was about to head out your way to start a search for you...


Jenkins said:


> And there's me planning a route to (or from depending on the weather) Ely.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2019)

Urgh, it was 4 am by the time I hit the sack... Still feel really 

Good to be back though, (thanks for all the  folks) but having said that, I wouldn't have wished last weekend on anyone. Let's just say that I spent most of it sat on the porcelain throne. 

On the flip side, I have solved the MTB shorts conundrum and completed two paintings.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm back!
> 
> Normal (!) service resumed from Casa Reynard.


----------



## postman (13 Jul 2019)

My word 36 likes in my last two alerts.I thank you.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Jul 2019)

Just been out and bought a large run for my boys.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2019)

Still tidying desk.

Finally found the work surface.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Still tidying desk.
> 
> Finally found the work surface.


What you done with everything you shifted in the search?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2019)

Put it this way: I don't need my chair any more.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2019)

Evening ! We are back from Yeovilton Air day . I saw some planes that I haven't seen before and one you can't because it is stealthy !  It was noisy though ! 
It was nice to see a Harrier flying even though it was Spanish . It put on a good display. 
All 3 of the Battle of Britain turned up and landed there .
I will have to look at my pictures.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm back!
> 
> Normal (!) service resumed from Casa Reynard.


Hi !


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Evening ! We are back from Yeovilton Air day . I saw some planes that I haven't seen before and one you can't because it is stealthy !  It was noisy though !
> *It was nice to see a Harrier flying even though it was Spanish.* It put on a good display.
> All 3 of the Battle of Britain turned up and landed there .
> I will have to look at my pictures.


Matador?


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2019)

Watching the men's doubles final.

Then there's the Formula E in a bit.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jul 2019)

I'm boiling some brown rice in the microwave. It's very difficult to judge how much water it's adsorbed as my microwave hasn't a see through door. Yes I know I can stop it to see if it's boiling over, but I do wonder why they make mirrored effect microwave oven doors.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Matador?


Yes! Next to a Morris Commercial Quad, limber and 25 pounder . The Matador had a 5.5 field gun behind it .
I did a rapid tour of what I could see. Classic cars, a lovely Healey 3000,an old Jet Provost next to it's radial engined predecessor, loads of posh new cars Ferraris and McLarens. I found a couple of model tents but didn't buy anything .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2019)

Morning. I'm feeling shattered today ! I haven't downloaded any pictures yet. I'm going to have an easy day and watch the Grand Prix this afternoon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jul 2019)

Good rain over night, lovely morning... Good luck England, i wont have time to watch.
Manager asked me if i wanted to play Badminton on friday...make up a 4
I now have some new badminton shoes shorts and re-griped my racket, haven't played for yrs.
I loved playing squash but I'm not starting that again. Badminton will be a nice work out. 

I'll have to watch my competitive spirit


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Jul 2019)

Hot and sticky again today


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! Next to a Morris Commercial Quad, limber and 25 pounder . *The Matador had a 5.5 field gun behind it .*
> I did a rapid tour of what I could see. Classic cars, a lovely Healey 3000,an old Jet Provost next to it's radial engined predecessor, loads of posh new cars Ferraris and McLarens. I found a couple of model tents but didn't buy anything .


How'd it fly towing a field gun?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2019)

Chilling out watching the cricket.

Then there's the F1 and the Formula E later as well. Might dip into the tennis to keep an eye on the score.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2019)

I went to Mendota yesterday, and returned with a bicycle frame, and some pictures of trains.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I went to Mendota yesterday, and returned with a bicycle frame, and some pictures of trains.


Hope the pictures weren't too heavy.


----------



## postman (14 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hope the pictures weren't too heavy.



I returned with a train and pictures of bicycle frames.My hernia op is next week.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> I returned with a train and pictures of bicycle frames.My hernia op is next week.


Northern "running" as usual?


----------



## postman (14 Jul 2019)

I have waited and done the dirty deed.Feeling grand again after a bit of depression many months ago,i am looking after my neighbours garden,well parts of it.His brick driveway was such a mess it took five hours to clean the weeds out.It also caused me wrist pain for ten days.Well the weeds are coming back.Not big ones,but i thought i need to get these at the roots and finish them off once and for al.So in a sale this week i bought one litre of Resolva,and the instructions said wait till dry weather conditions,well i have waited till showers are not about,this afternoon was the day.Boom all drenched,now i wait!!!


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> I have waited and done the dirty deed.Feeling grand again after a bit of depression many months ago,i am looking after my neighbours garden,well parts of it.His brick driveway was such a mess it took five hours to clean the weeds out.It also caused me wrist pain for ten days.Well the weeds are coming back.Not big ones,but i thought i need to get these at the roots and finish them off once and for al.So in a sale this week i bought one litre of Resolva,and the instructions said wait till dry weather conditions,well i have waited till showers are not about,this afternoon was the day.Boom all drenched,now i wait!!!


Morning would have been a better time, once the dew was gone.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2019)

Buffalo was on yellow sticker at the store today, I have made it into Hawaiian burgers for lunch this week.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Buffalo was on yellow sticker at the store today, I have made it into Hawaiian burgers for lunch this week.


They get many buffalo on the Hawaiian plains?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2019)

What a day of sport.

I'm totally knackered now LOL


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jul 2019)

I'm looking forward to a week off work. There was so little to do today that I spent at least an hour planning a bike ride I hope to do on either Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I'm looking forward to a week off work. There was so little to do today that I spent at least an hour planning a bike ride I hope to do on either Tuesday ot=r Wednesday.



You heading out this way?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2019)

Am much in need of a  so time to put the kettle on and see if there's anything tasty in the biskit barrel...


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> You heading out this way?


Sorry, but as you're back I've put the search party on hold - although if there's the promise of chocolate cake being available at Ely station I could be persuaded otherwise 

It's actually a loop out of Lowestoft out to Reedham to have a look at the chain ferry, then over to Great Yarmouth and back to Lowestoft. 

(Why does 2 hours on the train each way wiith a 55 mile bike ride in the middle just to have a short trip on a chain ferry does make me feel like I need to find a more exciting hobby?)


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Sorry, but as you're back I've put the search party on hold - although if there's the promise of chocolate cake being available at Ely station I could be persuaded otherwise
> 
> It's actually a loop out of Lowestoft out to Reedham to have a look at* the chain ferry,* then over to Great Yarmouth and back to Lowestoft.
> 
> (Why does 2 hours on the train each way wiith a 55 mile bike ride in the middle just to have *a short trip on a chain ferry* does make me feel like I need to find a more exciting hobby?)



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3KuX9Lt7Agg


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jul 2019)

More like this if I forget to take some loose change...


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Sorry, but as you're back I've put the search party on hold - although if there's the promise of chocolate cake being available at Ely station I could be persuaded otherwise
> 
> It's actually a loop out of Lowestoft out to Reedham to have a look at the chain ferry, then over to Great Yarmouth and back to Lowestoft.
> 
> (Why does 2 hours on the train each way wiith a 55 mile bike ride in the middle just to have a short trip on a chain ferry does make me feel like I need to find a more exciting hobby?)



No choccy cake here at the moment, but I have just broken into my stash of wafer rolls - choice of vanilla or chocolate filling. 

Nope, that day out is along similar lines to my bonkers Hampshire bike ride, so I'm the last person to be the one telling you to get another hobby 

I'm doing that next Sunday, although because I've been off the bike due to a bout of  (no, it didn't involve anything yellow stickered), I'm going to drive down to Winchester, leave the car in one of the long stay car parks and ride to Alresford from there. I'll manage the 20 mile round trip at a rather sedate bimble.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2019)

Right, time to head off to the Land of Nod.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to head off to the Land of Nod.


Passport!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> They get many buffalo on the Hawaiian plains?


No, but it's better than beef. Even grass fed beef. They experimented with domesticated buffalo production in my area, when I was growing up, and so I'm quite used to it. A Hawaiian burger is a burger with grilled pineapple as well as swiss cheese. Add bacon, and it's a Jack Lord Burger. (No, it isn't, I just made that up, but sounds plausible).


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2019)

Well a nice 11 miles to get the weeks mileage started .

Who said it's Monday already  soon be Friday hopefully


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2019)

Morning. It is a bright cloudless start to the day here .

I had an enjoyable afternoon watching the Grand Prix at Silverstone on the tv yesterday, watched a bit of the Tour de France and then rushed round looking for the defibrillator as we watched the Cricket World Cup !


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Jul 2019)

Monday again


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2019)

I just drilled a hole in something.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2019)

Just spent 10 mins outside listening to works fire alarm


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Just spent 10 mins outside listening to works fire alarm


Couldn't you have done that inside, or was it sunny and you wanted a break?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just drilled a hole in something.


Should you have.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you have done that inside, or was it sunny and you wanted a break?



No we all have to depart the building and go and stand in the right place or we all get a bo!!icking


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Should you have.



That'd be telling...


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> No we all have to depart the building and go and stand in the right place or we all get a bo!!icking



I'm not sure we _have _a fire alarm. Theatres generally don't. Certainly never had a fire drill...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not sure we _have _a fire alarm. Theatres generally don't. Certainly never had a fire drill...


What about the audience. The stage has the final curtain, so those on there are safe.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> What about the audience. The stage has the final curtain, so those on there are safe.



Not here: our theatre is tiny so it only has a normal curtain (and one stage doesn't even have that). It is also made largely of wood...

The theory is that a fire alarm makes people panic so it is better to have staff direct audience members to the exit.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2019)

Ooh! I'm angry ! 

When something is described as excellent you don't expect to find faults especially lots of them . You would expect to see through a pair of binoculars without having to peer through fog ! Splits in the outer covers !

Ooh! I am angry !


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2019)

Starving hungry. Going out for a retirement meal later, but will need food to soak up the alcohol, as having a few drinks with a colleague before.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not sure we _have _a fire alarm. Theatres generally don't. Certainly never had a fire drill...



Surely it should have ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just drilled a hole in something.


Are you flying high in a helium filled balloon ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> What about the audience. The stage has the final curtain, so those on there are safe.


Which used to be made of asbestos, IIRC.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2019)

Still fuming !
I have already had an earful for buying them from SWMBO ! I suffered from not being able to buy a model at Yeovilton and now really disappointed that what I bought is Carp !


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Are you flying high in a helium filled balloon ?



Not any more...


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Still fuming !
> I have already had an earful for buying them from SWMBO ! I suffered from not being able to buy a model at Yeovilton and now really disappointed that what I bought is Carp !


Can you return them? Sounds like a manufacturing defect.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Surely it should have ?



An alarm or a regular fire drill?

I'm pretty sure the fire drill is mandatory in theory, but I've never worked in a theatre that had a fire alarm. (Just checked, and we don't)


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not any more...


Given up the Slimcea?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2019)

Spaghetti for lunch.

I had a _second _helping.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Still fuming !
> I have already had an earful for buying them from SWMBO ! I suffered from not being able to buy a model at Yeovilton and now really disappointed that what I bought is Carp !


Manufacturer?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Are you flying high in a helium filled balloon ?





Andy in Germany said:


> Not any more...


The answer to the above.


Andy in Germany said:


> Spaghetti for lunch.
> 
> I had a _second _helping.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Given up the Slimcea?


Slimcea girls do!


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Slimcea girls do!


Mixing them up it should have been

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qIFYu0LX5kQ


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> An alarm or a regular fire drill?
> 
> I'm pretty sure the fire drill is mandatory in theory, but I've never worked in a theatre that had a fire alarm. (Just checked, and we don't)



Health & safety would have a field day


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Can you return them? Sounds like a manufacturing defect.


Yes and no !  Yes I am returning them and no they are old ones. The thing is that they were given the wrong description. If they had been described as having failts I would have gone for another pair which went cheaply . I expected those to have ended in a bidding war but had only bid .
Some of the faults are from knocks, whilst the fogging of the prisms may be due to smoke .


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2019)

Errands this morning, sausage sandwich for lunch and errands this afternoon.

And discovered that the wee P&S camera I picked up for a song in CEX to chuck in the bar bag on the bike isn't compatible with the memory cards that I have. I need to find ones that are either 1GB or 2GB.

Sod this for a bunch of soldiers, I'm off for a bike ride.


----------



## postman (15 Jul 2019)

Toy Story 4 tonight.Just me and Mrs Postman.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes and no !  Yes I am returning them and no they are old ones. The thing is that they were given the wrong description. If they had been described as having failts I would have gone for another pair which went cheaply . I expected those to have ended in a bidding war but had only bid .
> Some of the faults are from knocks, whilst the fogging of the prisms may be due to smoke .


I am thinking that the balsam, used like optical resin is today, has gone foggy with age. Balsam was used as cement between lens elements, which sometimes had to be ground separately and cemented together. Used to happen with Leitz lenses when they got old.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not here: our theatre is tiny so it only has a normal curtain (and one stage doesn't even have that). It is also made largely of wood...
> 
> The theory is that a fire alarm makes people panic so it is better to have staff direct audience members to the exit.


I'm sure asking the audience to make their way from the FIRE wouldn't panic them !


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Health & safety would have a field day



We had the health and safety inspection last week.

Germans take a more robust approach to H&S: Our 72 seat theatre wouldn't be allowed in Germany today because the stage and auditorium was built out of pine and chipboard, but it is allowed to keep going because it was built before the rules changed. I suspect it would be closed down in the UK, which may come a s a surprise to people who think all H&S is done at an EU level.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am thinking that the balsam, used like optical resin is today, has gone foggy with age. Balsam was used as cement between lens elements, which sometimes had to be ground separately and cemented together. Used to happen with Leitz lenses when they got old.


The fogging is usually on the prisms which are a solid block. I have managed to clean several pairs of binocs. The difficult bit is if it is between the two prisms which means removing one and then trying to get them back into line without getting double vision .


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm sure asking the audience to make their way from the FIRE wouldn't panic them !



The word "Fire" is never uttered, for the reason you mention.

Theatres have a fire code word, such as "Mr Sands" so "Mr. Sands is in the bar" would mean that it was getting a bit warm where the drinks were served.

The fire is then assessed. If it is serious enough (In our theatre every fire is serious enough because we don't have a protected auditorium, but a proper theatre has masses of fireproof doors and walls) then the performance is stopped, and the audience is told there are technical difficulties and asked to follow the directions of staff and to wait outside the building.

In a proper theatre, the audience shouldn't know there's a fire until they are outside of the building and they see fire engines arriving. Also in theory a modern theatre should protect the entire audience from a raging inferno for nearly an hour.

PS @Illaveago: if you are in a theatre and get told there's a technical problem and you need to leave, please don't now shout "They're lying to you: It's a fire..."


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jul 2019)

Sent my requirements for a custom recumbent frame to be built. Exciting but mundane news.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The word "Fire" is never uttered, for the reason you mention.
> 
> Theatres have a fire code word, such as "Mr Sands" so "Mr. Sands is in the bar" would mean that it was getting a bit warm where the drinks were served.
> 
> ...


As if he'd do that!

He'd shout "They're shutting the bar"!


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2019)

A very grubby Schrodie has just walked in . He does love rolling around in the dirt ! 

His white fur is a beige colour !


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> As if he'd do that!
> 
> He'd shout "They're shutting the bar"!



In Germany that'd be even more dangerous.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just drilled a hole in something.





Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not sure we _have _a fire alarm. Theatres generally don't. Certainly never had a fire drill...



hmmmmm....curiouser and curiouser......


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> hmmmmm....curiouser and curiouser......



Trust me, it isn't as exciting as you think... This is the "mundane news" thread, remember?


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jul 2019)

I like Mondays - when I'm not working like this week, that is!

It's amazing how much time can be spent doing so little if you put your mind to it. Large mug of coffee, catch up with the news online, slow ride into Felixstowe to get some cash, another ride into Ipswich for some supplies followed by a diversion to the local chain pub for steak & chips for a fiver, a couple of pints and before you know it, it's nearly 5pm when you get home. Just call it practice for retirement.

And it now looks like I will be heading to @Reynard land tomorrow if only to get off the train and cycle back home again as the wind & weather appear to be in my favour for that direction.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trust me, it isn't as exciting as you think... This is the "mundane news" thread, remember?



But drilling holes in fire is anything but mundade.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> But drilling holes in fire is anything but mundade.



I feel that you may have misunderstood, or at least overestimated my level of commitment to my work...


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I like Mondays - when I'm not working like this week, that is!
> 
> It's amazing how much time can be spent doing so little if you put your mind to it. Large mug of coffee, catch up with the news online, slow ride into Felixstowe to get some cash, another ride into Ipswich for some supplies followed by a diversion to the local chain pub for steak & chips for a fiver, a couple of pints and before you know it, it's nearly 5pm when you get home. Just call it practice for retirement.
> 
> And it now looks like I will be heading to @Reynard land tomorrow if only to get off the train and cycle back home again as the wind & weather appear to be in my favour for that direction.



I'd say wave as you ride past, but I'm on the opposite side of town to the direction you'd be going in...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'd say wave as you ride past, but I'm on the opposite side of town to the direction you'd be going in...


You could always nip out with some free food for him.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You could always nip out with some free food for him.



You mean stand by the side of the road with a musette (two pork pies and a strawberry yoghurt!)


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> You mean stand by the side of the road with a musette (two pork pies and a strawberry yoghurt!)


Possible roadside picnic


----------



## postman (15 Jul 2019)

Toy Story 4.Great animation,loveable characters bit of a weak story line.Never expected that finish,and now i think it has run it's course.Time to shut the toy box lid,Good night Woody and Co thank you for the laughs and tears yes i have cried over the years.Thank you for allowing me to sit with my kids over many years,sleep well.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> You mean stand by the side of the road with a musette (two pork pies and a strawberry yoghurt!)


Swap the pork pies for a couple of sausage rolls and you're on


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Swap the pork pies for a couple of sausage rolls and you're on



In that case, will sausage sandwiches do?  I've got cooked saussies in the fridge...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> In that case, will sausage sandwiches do?  I've got cooked saussies in the fridge...


How'd you cook saussies in a fridge?


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> How'd you cook saussies in a fridge?



I didn't.  

Mr Tesco cooked them for me first, and then very kindly let me have them on yellow sticker.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I didn't.
> 
> Mr Tesco cooked them for me first, and then very kindly let me have them on yellow sticker.


You'll be feeding him seconds!


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jul 2019)

I'm finally getting to grips with the umlaut .

Here are the ALT key control codes for all kinds of wacky foreign punctuation symbols....

https://tools.oratory.com/altcodes.html

EDIT: here's my very first....

ö


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll be feeding him seconds!



It's not like they've suddenly developed language skills...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's not like they've suddenly developed language skills...


If your sausages start talking to you, you've discovered a new life form.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> If your sausages start talking to you, you've discovered a new life form.



o/~ It's life Jim, but not as we know it... o/~


----------



## slowmotion (16 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> If your sausages start talking to you, you've discovered a new life form.


If you are talking sausages in German, an umlaut would be handy.....

Würste


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I'm finally getting to grips with the umlaut .
> 
> Here are the ALT key control codes for all kinds of wacky foreign punctuation symbols....
> 
> ...



Umlauts aren't the issue on this computer, but finding the @, °, and even the € key took a while when I first came here.

I'm not sure I'd be able to use a QWERTY keyboard now...


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2019)

Today it only took 1 attempt to make a cup of tea


----------



## MikeG (16 Jul 2019)

Are you all behaving yourselves? Even that Reynard character? Just checking..........


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jul 2019)

Shhhhh.... Turn the lights out.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Today it only took 1 attempt to make a cup of tea


You are improving !


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jul 2019)

For the past few days some idiot has been parking their Audi on the pavement outside work, fully on the pavement and blocking it, so yesterday I put a polite notice on the window 'kindly stop blocking the pavement', if that doesn't work the next note won't be quite so polite! It isn't there this morning but we will see. Wheelchairs, prams etc couldn't get by and had to go on the road which is not acceptable


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2019)

Morning. Another lovely sunny start to the day .

They are talking about the Moon and the Moon landing this morning from the National Spice Centre. I have often seen the signs pointing to it on the M1and thought that we must visit it one day .


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Another lovely sunny start to the day .
> 
> They are talking about the Moon and the Moon landing this morning from the National Spice Centre. I have often seen the signs pointing to it on the M1and thought that we must visit it one day .



It is a pretty amazing place 

If you don't have much room in your house then go there because they have plenty of space 

Thank you, I am here all week


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You are improving !



Well yesterday i put the sugar and tea bag in just forgot to pour the boiled water in to the mug


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Jul 2019)

I think I mentioned on CC about me losing a Fred Perry cap about two months ago. Anyway, I thought i'd left the cap in the cemetery while I was cleaning a relative's grave. I went back two days later when I'd realised it wasn't here,but as expected I couldn't find it. I gave up on it and went and bought a similar one in the sale to kind of make me feel better. I could've bought the exact same,but I had that little thought that one day the cap might turn up and then i'd have two of the same kind. Well yesterday I was walking down the local high street when I heard someone shouting my name out. As I turned to look I saw a bloke with my cap in his hand! He owns a café and he said i'd left it there on a table outside when I stopped off for a cup of tea. He said he'd shouted to me quite a few times but I didn't respond. I'm just glad I've got the cap back and that I didn't buy the same one to replace it!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2019)

Ahh! Schrodie is ti ti and is trying to have a nap !


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2019)

slowmotion said:


> If you are talking sausages in German, an umlaut would be handy.....
> 
> Würste


I used to tell people_ prepare for the wurst_ when I was grilling sausages.


----------



## mybike (16 Jul 2019)

I have savaged the hawthorn tree, it is now at least a foot shorter and looking ragged, hopefully it will recover. Why did they plant the garden with hawthorn and holly? I need a suit of armour to walk down the path.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2019)

I've got to count the parking spaces outside


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got to count the parking spaces outside


Can you make it last all day ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Can you make it last all day ?



You distracted me: now I need to start again...


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You distracted me: now I need to start again...


(Distract me again in say, 5 minutes...)


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2019)

Yesterday, MrsPete took loads of bits of old metal bits & pieces to the tip/recycling centre. 
Today, our local Polish rag and bone man drove along our road...

Such is life


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jul 2019)

MikeG said:


> Are you all behaving yourselves? Even that Reynard character? Just checking..........


----------



## postman (16 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Another lovely sunny start to the day .
> 
> They are talking about the Moon and the Moon landing this morning from the National Spice Centre. I have often seen the signs pointing to it on the M1and thought that we must visit it one day .



What you mean the Moon is at the Space Centre wow.I was once invited to a space themed party.I did not go great reception but no atmosphere.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got to count the parking spaces outside


You'll have counted those that were inside, before moving outside?


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jul 2019)

I now own two track pumps...posh or what?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> (Distract me again in say, 5 minutes...)


Does it just have to be in your town or can you go nation wide ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jul 2019)

Our washing machine has broken . Smell of burning and stagnant water. Odd combination .

New washing machine arrives tomorrow sometime between 7AM and 7PM. I'm so glad they could narrow the time down for me


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> What you mean the Moon is at the Space Centre wow.I was once invited to a space themed party.I did not go great reception but no atmosphere.


The cream cheese was great.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2019)

Well, that didn't go as planned...

Took the cutting deck off the mower. Instructions in the manual are a tad vague as the manual for this range is generic rather than model specific, but yeah, got that sorted. Only to find that the drive belt that the dealership ordered for me isn't the right one. It's way too short. Gah!

So I have to go back and order a different one. They don't hold them in stock as it's an older mower, which means the grass, umm, weeds, will have at least another week's growth on them.

On the flip side, as it's such a nice afternoon, I shall take the bike rather than the car.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2019)

MikeG said:


> Are you all behaving yourselves? Even that Reynard character? Just checking..........



I try, Mike, I try...

No guarantees though. 

Good to see you again.  Oddly enough, was thinking of you last night as I tucked into a plate of eggs, fried potatoes, mushrooms and baked beans.


----------



## mybike (16 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, but it's better than beef. Even grass fed beef. They experimented with domesticated buffalo production in my area, when I was growing up, and so I'm quite used to it. A Hawaiian burger is a burger with grilled pineapple as well as swiss cheese. Add bacon, and it's a Jack Lord Burger. (No, it isn't, I just made that up, but sounds plausible).



Pineapple, like a proper pizza. Sounds good.


----------



## mybike (16 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just drilled a hole in something.


----------



## mybike (16 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I like Mondays - when I'm not working like this week, that is!
> 
> It's amazing how much time can be spent doing so little if you put your mind to it. Large mug of coffee, catch up with the news online, slow ride into Felixstowe to get some cash, another ride into Ipswich for some supplies followed by a diversion to the local chain pub for steak & chips for a fiver, a couple of pints and before you know it, it's nearly 5pm when you get home. Just call it practice for retirement.
> 
> And it now looks like I will be heading to @Reynard land tomorrow if only to get off the train and cycle back home again as the wind & weather appear to be in my favour for that direction.



Sounds a bit energetic for retirement.


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> Sounds a bit energetic for retirement.



Sounds like retirement.


----------



## mybike (16 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> For the past few days some idiot has been parking their Audi on the pavement outside work, fully on the pavement and blocking it, so yesterday I put a polite notice on the window 'kindly stop blocking the pavement', if that doesn't work the next note won't be quite so polite! It isn't there this morning but we will see. Wheelchairs, prams etc couldn't get by and had to go on the road which is not acceptable



It's an Audi.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2019)

It's flying ant day...


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I now own two track pumps...posh or what?


I reduced to just the two years ago. Other is still mine, just a 300+ mile ride to get to it. 
Or 277.498161 miles in a straight line


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's flying ant day...



That was yesterday


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's flying ant day...



It's corn bug day here. Swarms of the wee tickly things while I was out on the bike earlier...


----------



## Speicher (16 Jul 2019)

Can anyone recommend how to identify a flutterby in my garden?

He, or she, is enjoying one of the Buddleia bushes for rest and refreshment. If you imagine a sideways view, just seeing one wing, it looks mostly brown. The larger part of the wing is a mix of medium brown and light brown. The other part of the wing is darker brown with a gold spot in one corner. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> View attachment 475718



I know that feeling.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jul 2019)

Evening all, it's rather warm here on the beach. Currently waiting for @Fab Foodie to complete his one task of the day and produce supper.


----------



## Speicher (16 Jul 2019)

Hill Wimp said:


> Evening all, it's rather warm here on the beach. Currently waiting for @Fab Foodie to complete his one task of the day and produce supper.



Is he wearing a apron?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's corn bug day here. Swarms of the wee tickly things while I was out on the bike earlier...


Got them as well.. Double the fun!


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> Is he wearing a apron?


Are you sitting down ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2019)

Hill Wimp said:


> Are you sitting down ?


This doesn't bode well....


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> Is he wearing a apron?


Nope ;-)


----------



## MikeG (16 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I try, Mike, I try...



Well, that's a start.



> ........ I tucked into a plate of *eggs*, fried potatoes, mushrooms and *baked beans*.



Oh dear. Oh deary deary me........


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jul 2019)

Scam email attempt to extort money through Bitcoin . Reported to the UK police action fraud team.

Apparently they have taken control of the microphone and video camera my PC doesn't have.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jul 2019)

Hill Wimp said:


> Evening all, it's rather warm here on the beach. Currently waiting for @Fab Foodie to complete his one task of the day and produce supper.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


>


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2019)

Oooh, Foodie and Wimpers have dropped in as well as Mike... 

My cup runneth over!


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2019)

Speaking of, time to put the kettle on...


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oooh, Foodie and Wimpers have dropped in as well as Mike...
> 
> My cup runneth over!


Bigger cup required?


----------



## Speicher (16 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Speaking of, time to put the kettle on...



Strong with one teaspoon of sugar, thank you.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Bigger cup required?



I already have a pint tea mug - with bicycles on - that a dear friend sent me for my birthday. I think that's enough tea in a cup.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> Strong with one teaspoon of sugar, thank you.



Righty ho. Biskit with that, Wol?


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2019)

MikeG said:


> Oh dear. Oh deary deary me........



Hence the "I did that and thought of you" moment...


----------



## Speicher (16 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Righty ho. Biskit with that, Wol?



Dark choc suggestive bikit please, or custard cream or plain suggestive biscuit, so kind!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2019)

Nice view of the partial lunar eclipse at the mo... Just about to be cloud covered.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> Dark choc suggestive bikit please, or custard cream or plain suggestive biscuit, so kind!



I've got these chocolate suggestive biskit bar things. One of those ok? Otherwise it's rafer wolls filled with vanilla...


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Nice view of the partial lunar eclipse at the mo... Just about to be cloud covered.



Lucky you. It's cloudy here, so no chance of seeing any of it.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> Strong with one teaspoon of sugar, thank you.


This one do?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Nice view of the partial lunar eclipse at the mo... Just about to be cloud covered.





Reynard said:


> Lucky you. It's cloudy here, so no chance of seeing any of it.


Clear sky here.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Another lovely sunny start to the day .
> 
> They are talking about the Moon and the Moon landing this morning from the National *Spice *Centre. I have often seen the signs pointing to it on the M1and thought that we must visit it one day .


Whereabouts is this, or do I just follow my nose?

(sorry for the multiple incomming posts, but I've only just made it to this thread)


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> Sounds a bit energetic for retirement.


That would be a slow day for some on the retirement thread.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's corn bug day here. Swarms of the wee tickly things while I was out on the bike earlier...


If they're the little bu**ers also known as thunderflies, then I may have helped quite a few colonies migrate from Cambridgeshire to Suffolk this afternoon. Odly, there weren't any at all once I was out of the fenland area


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> If they're the little bu**ers also known as thunderflies, then I may have helped quite a few colonies migrate from Cambridgeshire to Suffolk this afternoon. Odly, there weren't any at all once I was out of the fenland area


Indeed.. Thunderbugs! Horrible itchy things.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2019)

Yup, thunderflies, corn bugs, same difference... Either way, they're a right pain. And with a propensity for getting *everywhere*

Mind, another fortnight and they'll be gone. You don't see them once the wheat is harvested.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jul 2019)

Just wait for the pollen beetles - don't wear yellow!


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Just wait for the pollen beetles - don't wear yellow!



LOL! There are always loads of them in the daffodils in the spring.

The only yellow item of clothing I possess is a pair of socks, so I don't think I'm in too much danger.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Just wait for the pollen beetles - don't wear yellow!


You want to be careful of the local, to me, midges. There can be frost or snow on the ground and they're still about.

Even Scots have moaned about them!


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You want to be careful of the local, to me, midges. There can be frost or snow on the ground and they're still about.
> 
> Even Scots have moaned about them!



Oddly enough, for all the still / slow flowing water that's around here, midges aren't a problem.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oddly enough, for all the still / slow flowing water that's around here, midges aren't a problem.


Summer or Winter?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Summer or Winter?



Neither.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jul 2019)

I'm too far south, in the States, for midges, and too far north for all the bugs the south has.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm too far south, in the States, for midges, and too far north for all the bugs the south has.



The goldilocks zone then


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jul 2019)

Or blackfly. I do have mosquitoes, but not as many as places nearer the river.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> The goldilocks zone then


Quite. And we speak understandable English around here as well. From about here on north. Wisconsin gets sketchy once again.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Neither.


You are down South though!


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You are down South though!



Further south than you, but not terribly south.

Besides, the north-south divide is the Watford Gap, innit? 

And I'm definitely north of that.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Further south than you, but not terribly south.
> 
> Besides, the north-south divide is the Watford Gap, innit?
> 
> And I'm definitely north of that.


I'm North of the M62. We plan on using it as a "natural fault line" when Yorkshire gets its freedom.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'm North of the M62. We plan on using it as a "natural fault line" when Yorkshire gets its freedom.



That is most definitely North then


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2019)

Anyways, time for sleep. 

Off to Cambridge in the morning.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for sleep.
> 
> Off to Cambridge in the morning.


You'd make it on the bike, if you set off now. Roads'll be quiet at this time.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jul 2019)

. Last night I nearly climbed the Empire State Building twice(on the climbing/escalator machine at the gym'). I managed 195.6 floors in exactly an hour,while the real building has 102 floors. If i'd known this I would've done another few minutes to reach the top......again.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> . Last night I nearly climbed the Empire State Building twice(on the climbing/escalator machine at the gym'). I managed 195.6 floors in exactly an hour,while the real building has 102 floors. If i'd known this I would've done another few minutes to reach the top......again.


You only came back down part way. To start back up from there, would be cheating.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You only came back down part way. To start back up from there, would be cheating.


I did it at a leisurely pace. 52(or was it 53?) steps a minute according to the machine. I wonder what the record time is for running up the actual building.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2019)

How wonderful was the moon last night ?

Officially it's hump day today and we are having a daughter chosen movie night tonight


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2019)

Good moaning ! I saw a load of bits flying when I went out to look for the moan last night .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2019)

We almost missed the moon last night as it was being real sneaky! We had a covering of cloud which spread covering most of the sky . The moon then crept in low hiding behind houses and trees. It was just by chance that I saw a star in the sky which made run to our bedroom to look out of the window and spot the moon lurking behind a tree.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Scam email attempt to extort money through Bitcoin . Reported to the UK police action fraud team.
> 
> Apparently they have taken control of the microphone and video camera my PC doesn't have.



Oh dear oh dear, you'd better pay up or they'll send that video of you enjoying pornography to all your contacts .

Did they compliment you on your tastes?


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Speaking of, time to put the kettle on...


That's an excellent idea.

EDIT - Note to self, press 'Post Reply' before putting kettle on.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2019)

I would like to take this opportunity to thank the culprit responsible for repositioning the handle on the 3kg plastic containers of bird food from the sides to the corners! 
I have just spent the last 5 minutes scooping up the contents as the container tipped over spilling half of the food everywhere !
Moving the handle from the sides to the corners I find makes it difficult to put the lid on securely and leads to spillages. 
They will probably get a Knighthood !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2019)

Exciting news! The recycling has been collected and is on it's way to eventually become more recycling !


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I did it at a leisurely pace. 52(or was it 53?) steps a minute according to the machine. I wonder what the record time is for running up the actual building.


1,576 stairs in 10 minutes. You'll have to speed up a bit. You need to be at 18 -19 per minute, to beat the record


----------



## mybike (17 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's flying ant day...





Lullabelle said:


> That was yesterday



I saw a single wingless one yesterday, does that count?


----------



## mybike (17 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> That would be a slow day for some on the retirement thread.



Why I don't go there, it makes me tired.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jul 2019)

The new washing machine has arrived, the old one taken away. I have installed the new washing machine and it's going through it's first (empty) wash to clean out the water that was used to test it after manufacture. Then the real washing can begin.

The excitement is almost unbearable.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The new washing machine has arrived, the old one taken away. I have installed the new washing machine and it's going through it's first (empty) wash to clean out the water that was used to test it after manufacture. Then the real washing can begin.
> 
> *The excitement is almost unbearable.*



I'm having to sit down just to read this saga: how do you cope?.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> I saw a single wingless one yesterday, does that count?


Hardly going to fly far, is it??! 

'A' for effort, though


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> I saw a single wingless one yesterday, does that count?


Better than a legless one !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm having to sit down just to read this saga: how do you cope?.


I can't cope with the excitement. I'm going to the allotment to build a support for my tomato plants.

Wait.., was that the sound of the washing machine ending its cycle?!


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2019)

Waiting for the printer to print something.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Waiting for the printer to print something.



Still waiting


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Still waiting


I know there's slow news days, but having to wait whilst the printer decides to print it, just adds to it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Waiting for the printer to print something.





Andy in Germany said:


> Still waiting



Okay, I'm fed up now. I'm reformatting the original document.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, I'm fed up now. I'm reformatting the original document.


Did you actually send it to the printer?


----------



## Speicher (17 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did you actually send it to the printer?



He took it in person. The printer said it will be ready on Friday. Then he had a had a cup of tea.


----------



## Speicher (17 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> He took it in person. The printer said it will be ready on Friday. Then he had a had a cup of tea.






Just duplicated my reply, will that do instead of a printed version?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> He took it in person. The printer said it will be ready on Friday. *Then he had a had a cup of tea.*


@Andy in Germany or the printer?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, I'm fed up now. I'm reformatting the original document.





classic33 said:


> Did you actually send it to the printer?



You know me too well already @classic33. In this case though, I did. I was using a programme called Gimp which is a free version of Photoshop. Both use 'layers': each new design element can be put on a new layer so you don't damage existing work if it goes wrong. 
It turns out that PDF file makers try and replicate all the layers, so making the PDF takes several minutes and then sending al the data to the printer takes up to quarter of an hour.
With all the layers squished together* in gimp first, it took thirty seconds...



Speicher said:


> He took it in person. The printer said it will be ready on Friday. Then he had a had a cup of tea.



Now it's in triplicate.

*_Notice high-level technical jargon._


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Andy in Germany or the printer?



I did. It was better than swearing at the machine.

The machine was German so I expect it only drank coffee.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You know me too well already @classic33. In this case though, I did. I was using a programme called Gimp which is a free version of Photoshop. Both use 'layers': each new design element can be put on a new layer so you don't damage existing work if it goes wrong.
> It turns out that PDF file makers try and replicate all the layers, so making the PDF takes several minutes and then sending al the data to the printer takes up to quarter of an hour.
> With all the layers squished together* in gimp first, it took thirty seconds...
> 
> ...


You could have just opened the Print Queue, had a gander, then closed it before it realised.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You could have just opened the Print Queue, had a gander, then closed it before it realised.



The print queue was saying "Push off, I'm busy"...


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2019)

I will be going on a bike ride soon . I don't have any Kendal Mint Cake . Will Murray Mints do ?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I will be going on a bike ride soon . I don't having any Kendal Mint Cake . Will Murray Mints do ?


No.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I will be going on a bike ride soon . I don't having any Kendal Mint Cake . Will Murray Mints do ?


Only if you're planning on going slowly,

Murray Mints
Murray Mints
No need to hurry Mints.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I can't cope with the excitement. I'm going to the allotment to build a support for my tomato plants.
> 
> Wait.., was that the sound of the washing machine ending its cycle?!


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2019)

Waiting for @Fab Foodie to cook supper yet again.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jul 2019)

Hill Wimp said:


> Waiting for @Fab Foodie to cook supper* yet again.*



At least it's better than *Still....*


----------



## Hill Wimp (17 Jul 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> At least it's better than *Still....*


Very true !


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jul 2019)

Hill Wimp said:


> Waiting for @Fab Foodie to cook supper yet again.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jul 2019)

I found a tin of anchovies in my cupboard dated BBEO June 2017. Will they be ok to eat?


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I found a tin of anchovies in my cupboard dated BBEO June 2017. Will they be ok to eat?


Provided the tin isn't rusty they'll be fine,






















Mind you I'd have a good sniff at em too, they might have gone a bit 'fishy'


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

@Andy in Germany, rear wheel you might like. Combined with a triple up front.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2019)

My grandson beat me 2 - 1 at Snap, this evening, but I thrashed him at tiddlywinks!!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2019)

Hill Wimp said:


> Waiting for @Fab Foodie to cook supper yet again.


Is it like a watched kettle ?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2019)

Today's trip to Cambridge didn't quite go to plan.

The mechanism on one of my locks failed and I couldn't unlock the front of my bike from the sheffield stand. I had to go and buy a hacksaw and cut through the lock.

Maximum embarrassment for me, and maximum amusement for the other cyclists.

I also now need a new lock.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Today's trip to Cambridge didn't quite go to plan.
> 
> The mechanism on one of my locks failed and I couldn't unlock the front of my bike from the sheffield stand. I had to go and buy a hacksaw and cut through the lock.
> 
> ...


Don't buy the same lock, if you cut it with a hacksaw.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Don't buy the same lock, if you cut it with a hacksaw.



It took me nearly half an hour to cut through the blasted thing!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> It took me nearly half an hour to cut through the blasted thing!


With a hacksaw bought to free your own bike. If you managed with a hacksaw, it's too soft.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> With a hacksaw bought to free your own bike. If you managed with a hacksaw, it's too soft.



It's fine to stop the opportunist from nicking my front wheel. The main lock that goes through the rear triangle and wheel is a lot more sturdy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jul 2019)

I'm thinking that 50 years ago Apollo 11 was half way to the moon.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jul 2019)

I need to do the annual car insurance comparison within the next couple of weeks. I had my renewal through last week and it's actually gone down a fiver from last year, but spending too much time on here with Yorkshire folk makes me think it could be even cheaper...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2019)

I'm thinking that a  would be really nice right now.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm thinking that a  would be really nice right now.


Do. Not think.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Do. Not think.



I didn't. 

But is it the thought that frames the concept, or the concept that frames the thought?


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2019)

It's going to be very warm here for the next 3-4 days, round about 35C.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I didn't.
> 
> But is it the thought that frames the concept, or the concept that frames the thought?


The need feeds the deed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I didn't.
> 
> But is it the thought that frames the concept, or the concept that frames the thought?


Perhaps thought is the armature on which concept is built.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> ...is it the thought that frames the concept, or the concept that frames the thought?





classic33 said:


> The need feeds the deed.





Gravity Aided said:


> Perhaps thought is the armature on which concept is built.



This is all getting too much early on a Thursday morning...



classic33 said:


> Do. Not think.



Ah... that's more like it... At least until I've had my third mug of tea...


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2019)

Morning. It has been raining.

Ugh! More recycling to put out .


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jul 2019)

Dull and drizzly today, good job I have my brolley


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2019)

My friend and I did a 15 mile ride last night . It started spitting as we set off but as there was only thin cloud about we decided to press on . The rain increased so we stopped and sheltered whilst it passed by . It was very strange ! We couldn't identify which cloud was causing the rain. All of the clouds in our area appeared to be too thin to be causing that amount of rain . A 10 minute delay and we set off again .


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is all getting too much early on a Thursday morning...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah... that's more like it... At least until I've had my third mug of tea...


It was a _"Peggy Gordon"_ start to the day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2019)

I got my tea, thank you all for your concern.


----------



## postman (18 Jul 2019)

I am washing my dressing gown.I might need it for a hospital visit very soon.After Googling my simpsons i think i know why i am bleeding.I await the Consultants examination with a little trepidation .


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> I am washing my dressing gown.I might need it for a hospital visit very soon.After Googling my simpsons i think i know why i am bleeding.I await the Consultants examination with a little trepidation .



I'd await the consultants diagnosis before worrying Dr. Google can come up with all kinds of results...


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> *I got my tea, thank you* all for your concern.


What about the rest of us!!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2019)

Had some rain overnight


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jul 2019)

Endowment matured today, only £800 short on a 12k plan, very happy.
My other one which i kept on as a saver and not attached made 4.2k on a 4k plan.

Just a bit left now on straight repayment.. On a tracker.. Cant wait to be mortgage free..


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is all getting too much early on a Thursday morning...


Actually, it was Wednesday night here, when I wrote that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Actually, it was Wednesday night here, when I wrote that.



That's no excuse.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jul 2019)

meta lon said:


> Cant wait to be mortgage free..


It's a good feeling


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's no excuse.


How much difference can there be between Wednesday night and Thursday morning, in an existential sense. Outside of work and other schedule considerations, I still see thought as the armature upon which concept is built. Although I have already had kaffee.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jul 2019)

I'm currently having a break from being a domestic God and having a mug of coffee while my kitchen floor dries. I wouldn't mind a couple of biscuits, but they're in the kitchen...


----------



## postman (18 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I'm currently having a break from being a domestic God




You mean you actually mean ,there are two of us.Oh my i have been cloned in my sleep.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2019)

Just finished my assignment to make a plan of the arts festival setup. By the time I took it downstairs it was out of date...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2019)

It has been raining here.

Some of my milk curdled, so I have made a batch of cottage cheese flavoured with parsley, chives and an unholy amount of garlic. 

The telly is on and I am keeping an eye on the TdF.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> *How much difference can there be between Wednesday night and Thursday morning,* in an existential sense. Outside of work and other schedule considerations, I still see thought as the armature upon which concept is built. Although I have already had kaffee.


Two minutes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> I am washing my dressing gown.I might need it for a hospital visit very soon.After Googling my simpsons i think i know why i am bleeding.I await the Consultants examination with a little trepidation .



Just wondering @postman: when will you know more on this?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> I am washing my dressing gown.I might need it for a hospital visit very soon.After Googling my simpsons i think i know why i am bleeding.I await the Consultants examination with a little trepidation .


Oh dear ! I hope it is a false alarm .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2019)

I have a watch that would be ideal for someone 6 1/2 hours ahead of me .


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have a watch that would be ideal for someone 6 1/2 hours ahead of me .



Well, you'll be on time for stuff...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2019)

Currently stuck at work waiting for a delivery.

This isn't that bad as I'll be left alone and can go on CC, and after 4pm I can't take my bike on the tran until 6:30pm anyway, but the guy delivering is notoriously unreliable...


----------



## postman (18 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just wondering @postman: when will you know more on this?



Promise of a two week appointment window.I know it was silly to Google my symptoms,but it has put my mind at ease.I can say it is not a Prostate problem,Doctor was clear on that.It's no good putting down here what I think it is,just in case i am wrong.But it is so far fetched i had never heard of it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> Promise of a two week appointment window.I know it was silly to Google my symptoms,but it has put my mind at ease.I can say it is not a Prostate problem,Doctor was clear on that.It's no good putting down here what I think it is,just in case i am wrong.But it is so far fetched i had never heard of it.



That's... good? ish... I think.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2019)

Just squatted an insect


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently stuck at work waiting for a delivery.
> 
> This isn't that bad as I'll be left alone and can go on CC, and after 4pm I can't take my bike on the tran until 6:30pm anyway, but the guy delivering is notoriously unreliable...



Still stuck, by the way.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Still stuck, by the way.



Stuffit, I'm leaving...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2019)

Tortoiseshell Cat 1 - 0 Human With Furminator

*ouch*

In other news, I have printed a card for Sunday. Sounds simple, right? Except for the fact that my printer isn't terribly keen on non-standard paper (size / thickness)...


----------



## Speicher (18 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just finished my assignment to make a plan of the arts festival setup. By the time I took it downstairs it was out of date...



How long does it take you to get down the stairs?


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Jul 2019)

I have booked myself in for an eye test.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Tortoiseshell Cat 1 - 0 Human With Furminator
> 
> *ouch*
> 
> In other news, I have printed a card for Sunday. Sounds simple, right? Except for the fact that my printer isn't terribly keen on non-standard paper (size / thickness)...


Lexmark?


----------



## Speicher (18 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Lexmark?



Oh yes, very subtle!


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Lexmark?



Naw... A rather venerable Canon s900.

It'll take double folded paper, but really didn't like the double folded greeting card blanks... Which means a lot of faffage to get the end result to look right.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> Oh yes, very subtle!


?


----------



## Speicher (18 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> ?



I think @Reynard has a cat called Lexi. The Lexmark (or a scratch) would follow from her battle with the Furminator.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Tortoiseshell Cat 1 - 0 Human With Furminator
> 
> *ouch*
> 
> In other news, I have printed a card for Sunday. Sounds simple, right? Except for the fact that my printer isn't terribly keen on non-standard paper (size / thickness)...





classic33 said:


> Lexmark?


Surely @Reynard would have a Lex*i*mark

Edit: @Speicher got there first


----------



## Speicher (18 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Surely @Reynard would have a Lex*i*mark



My thoughts prexactly.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2019)

LOLOLOL!

I do have a cat called Lexi. But it was Poppy who biffed me 

Poppy = tortie
Lexi = blue & white


----------



## colly (18 Jul 2019)

Climate change activists are giving up their protest in Leeds city centre tomorrow. I can breath easy now.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2019)

colly said:


> Climate change activists are giving up their protest in Leeds city centre tomorrow. I can breath easy now.


Maybe even move about a bit.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2019)

Time for a  and a biskit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2019)

colly said:


> Climate change activists are giving up their protest in Leeds city centre tomorrow. I can breath easy now.


But will you breathe easy later, when all the icecaps melt ? Hypothetically.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> But will you breathe easy later, when all the icecaps melt ? Hypothetically.


If I reach the 2000 mark, I might have other things to worry about.


----------



## colly (19 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> But will you breathe easy later, when all the icecaps melt ? Hypothetically.


I'm a good swimmer!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2019)

Friday morning already here 

Time for some gentle miles


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Stuffit, I'm leaving...



Delivery arrived just as I was leaving. Instead of the large truck expected it was a VW van with two small boxes in the back. My colleague shifted one and someone from the cafe brought the other to storage. _Then _they told me it had been...

Humpf.

Still, I negotiated a late start today on the strength of it, which is why I just woke up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

In other news, I'm invited to 2 days in Lörrach to see how I fit in, and an email arrived asking me to fit a time for a phone interview with an organisation in Stuttgart.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2019)

Morning! 
Was it that long ago ? It just seems like it was 50 years ago .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2019)

I feel honoured! A damp Schrodie has just come in and given me an enthusiastic greeting !  Vigorous chin rubs which knocked my glasses off and deep whispers as he inspected them.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> Was it that long ago ? It just seems like it was 50 years ago .



Whats scary is that I was a teenager when it happened.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, I'm invited to 2 days in Lörrach to see how I fit in, and an email arrived asking me to fit a time for a phone interview with an organisation in Stuttgart.


That's great news - I hope the job you want pans out.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Whats scary is that I was a teenager when it happened.


Same here . Our school had a tv in the library so that we could watch it in the day .


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Same here . Our school had a tv in the library so that we could watch it in the day .



I was on leave, visiting my parents and watched on their old black and white TV


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2019)

It is tipping down here.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jul 2019)

A neighbour received a parking ticket on Tuesday evening for having his car 3 feet over a double yellow line. He spent the following day moaning to others about the 'injustice' of it. Today he's back parked in the same spot. He must think that lightening doesn't strike twice in one place.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> That's great news - I hope the job you want pans out.



Thanks. I'm not sure right now. If it was local to me I'd be hoping for it, but Lörrach is a long way away and very expensive.


----------



## mybike (19 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Better than a legless one !



Well it was quite near the pub....

In other news, it's damp today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I was on leave, visiting my parents and watched on their old black and white TV


I was nine, and we got a color Tv, mainly for that, even though my cousin, who worked at NASA, said most of the lunar transmissions would be black and white..


----------



## mybike (19 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I found a tin of anchovies in my cupboard dated BBEO June 2017. Will they be ok to eat?



They're anchovies ....


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> A neighbour received a parking ticket on Tuesday evening for having his car 3 feet over a double yellow line. He spent the following day moaning to others about the 'injustice' of it. Today he's back parked in the same spot. He must think that lightening doesn't strike twice in one place.


It does, though, and so does parking enforcement. Low hanging fruit, as it were.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> They're anchovies ....


I am the only person I know who buys, or has heard of, anchovy paste, in my locality.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am the only person I know who buys, or has heard of, anchovy paste, in my locality.


If no-one else has heard of it, where'd you buy it?


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2019)

Grocery store, yet I seem to be the only taker. I'm sure there are others, I just don't know them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2019)

https://reesespecialtyfoods.com/product/anchovy-paste


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Grocery store, yet I seem to be the only taker. I'm sure there are others, I just don't know them.


Secret Circle types? Bit like Marmite, only less well known.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I was nine, and we got a color Tv, mainly for that, even though my cousin, who worked at NASA, said most of the lunar transmissions would be black and white..


Ah! You are in A miracle ! I don't think we had colour tv's then .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Grocery store, yet I seem to be the only taker. I'm sure there are others, I just don't know them.


Perhaps you could form an Anchovy Appreciation group ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2019)

I couldn't understand what my wife was talking about when she said her friend did up , cycling furniture !


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

We're now all sitting about waiting for an outdoor stage to be delivered.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We're now all sitting about waiting for an outdoor stage to be delivered.


Heavens 'll open just as it arrives.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2019)

Cats Protection volunteering done this morning, then ran some errands in town. The memory card I bought turned up in the post. Yay! 

It's  here.

And it's almost lunch time. I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am the only person I know who buys, or has heard of, anchovy paste, in my locality.



Mmmmmm, I *love* anchovy paste on hot buttered toast. 

Irritatingly, I don't have any in right now. 

Actually, I'm rather partial to anchovies in all their guises.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Heavens 'll open just as it arrives.



If last year is anything to go on, that's exactly right.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If last year is anything to go on, that's exactly right.


Well?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well?



No stage yet.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> No stage yet.


So the stage is set for it's arrival?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> So the stage is set for it's arrival?



Badum-ching.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2019)

I have just put my cycling kit in the laundry.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have just put my cycling kit in the laundry.



Well? 

What programme? 

How long will it take?

Honestly, you give us half the information and leave us wondering...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Jul 2019)

I washed all my cycling kit in the new washing machine yesterday. Simply had to set it to _Sport_ mode.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well?
> 
> What programme?
> 
> ...



The quick wash programme. 30 degrees, 1200 rpm spin, 15 mins.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! You are in A miracle ! I don't think we had colour tv's then .



I think it was 1969 or 1970 when they started colour TV in the UK


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jul 2019)

Two hours of rain and hills today. Refreshing at first but felt bit cold in the end in my soaking wet jersey and shorts. Hot shower at the end was the best.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> What is that may I ask?



Off with their heads


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> The quick wash programme. 30 degrees, 1200 rpm spin, 15 mins.


Hotpoint?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> The quick wash programme. 30 degrees, 1200 rpm spin, 15 mins.



Phew... glad we got that cleared up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> No stage yet.



Latest news is that the stage arrived back at the hiring company 30 mins late, but they're getting it to us as fast as possible.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2019)

I've cleaned both my bike and the oven this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hotpoint?



Nope, Bosch.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nope, Bosch.


Spanish door seals.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I've cleaned both my bike and the oven this afternoon.



That can lead to all kinds of confusion: if you find hills more difficult than usual on your next outing, check what you're riding on.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That can lead to all kinds of confusion: if you find hills more difficult than usual on your next outing, check what you're riding on.


I'd be more bothered about riding a bike that's plugged into the mains.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'd be more bothered about riding a bike that's plugged into the mains.



I dunno, with a 16a power supply it'd have some pretty nifty acceleration until the cable ran out, and after that you could just roll for a lot of the ride.

Same principle as the rocket boosters on the space shuttle, with probably a similar amount of smoke...

In other news, still no stage...


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2019)

Time for a  and a biskit.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2019)

That was some time trial


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> That was some time trial



I thought Alaphilippe was going to go *BOOM*

He didn't.

Ah well, no BOOM today, BOOM tomorrow. There's always a BOOM tomorrow... (Susan Ivanova, B5 s1 ep15)


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2019)

As one of the commentators said " Truly unbelievable ! "


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> As one of the commentators said " Truly unbelievable ! "


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jul 2019)

CTC email newsletter. Adjusting breaks - oh dear. It's one thing mis spelling words in informal settings, but in a news letter going to thousands...


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> CTC email newsletter. Adjusting breaks - oh dear. It's one thing mis spelling words in informal settings, but in a news letter going to thousands...


----------



## postman (19 Jul 2019)

i have just joined a Leeds cycling club.Possible three rides a week.Saturday Tuesday and Sunday.Sunday might be difficult what with family commitments.


----------



## postman (19 Jul 2019)

Sorry it's sloshing down,it's my fault going to a bbq tonight. i guess we will all be indoors.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Latest news is that the stage arrived back at the hiring company 30 mins late, but they're getting it to us as fast as possible.



The stage arrived.

It's the wrong one.

This means that instead of a two hour build we have a four hour build because stuff we'd planned afor tomorrow needs to be done as the stage is built.

As the one occupational therapist in the team I'm obviously the most useless right now so I'm making sandwiches.


----------



## postman (19 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> As the one occupational therapist in the team I'm obviously the most useless right now so I'm making sandwiches.




The most popular man right now.Get the kettle on i can hammer a few screws in .


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Jul 2019)




----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The stage arrived.
> 
> It's the wrong one.
> 
> ...


Can you make a cuppa that's somewhere near drinkable, and enough so there's no empty cups?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2019)

No need to water the garden tonight


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

Stage built. 

Half past nine in the evening local time.

Now the people who know what they're doing can programme the lighting system and stuff.

Fortunately I don't so I can go fairly soon.


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2019)

Had a day off work today. Did a quick bit of shopping quite early this morning before coming home and putting away my shopping and venturing out for a 50 mile ride. It was mostly groceries I bought but I did buy a tin of insect repellent from the chemists in preparation for tonight where I was supposed to be a volunteer steward for an outdoor event (now postponed due to thunderous torrential rain) and I always get eaten alive by midges and I thought I'd try some protection. 

I couldn't find it when I got back from my ride, looked everywhere, concluded that somehow must have left it on the counter in the shop, ran back to the shop hoping to find the same sales assistant who might remember me but didn't see her, bought another tin of repellent, ran home (getting completely drenched in the process as the heavens had opened). Got dried out, realised I had a few missed calls from the festival people, called them back to find the show was postponed due to the weather warning. At least I'd have the insist repellent for when it does happen.

Went to make something to eat a little while ago, opened the fridge and found I had neatly set the original tin beside the pound of sausages I had bought in the morning...


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Jul 2019)

Chicken cup a soup for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Stage built.
> 
> Half past nine in the evening local time.
> 
> ...


You could have watched and learnt!


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I thought Alaphilippe was going to go *BOOM*
> 
> He didn't.
> 
> Ah well, no BOOM today, BOOM tomorrow. There's always a BOOM tomorrow... (Susan Ivanova, B5 s1 ep15)



And I did, thought he'd gone off too fast.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You could have watched and learnt!



Not fast enough. 

Not at half past ten either...


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not fast enough.
> 
> Not at half past ten either...


You could have tried watching!


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You could have tried watching!



I could have, yes. But your suggestion fails to take my innate laziness into account.

Besides, I'm only working here for another ten days and then I have to leave...


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I could have, yes. But your suggestion fails to take my innate laziness into account.
> 
> Besides, I'm only working here for another ten days and then I have to leave...


Just watching is too much like hard work?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just watching is too much like hard work?



At 10:30, when I've been at work for 11 1/2 hours, yup.

Besides the two technicians are hideously competent and would be way too fast for me to keep up.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> At 10:30, when I've been at work for 11 1/2 hours, yup.
> 
> Besides the two technicians are hideously competent and would be way too fast for me to keep up.


You missed your chance to supervise though. From the comfort of your seat.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You missed your chance to supervise though. From the comfort of your seat.



Better that than my tram up the hill...


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Jul 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Chicken cup a soup for lunch.


Thx for the ironic likes guys.... i feel slightly peturbed at not having proper cuisine for luncheon. Will have to make amends on saturday with john dory cerviche starter and entrecote main. Some days you win,some days you lose


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! You are in A miracle ! I don't think we had colour tv's then .


I'm in the States, though. We had various systems since the early 60's.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Spanish door seals.


With incidental music by Sir Edward Elgar...


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'd be more bothered about riding a bike that's plugged into the mains.


How else do electric bikes work?


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> How else do electric bikes work?


Usually battery powered, unless you've got a long extension lead.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jul 2019)

Just had a glass of sparkling mineral water. Friday nights will never be the same again.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Just had a glass of sparkling mineral water. Friday nights will never be the same again.


It's Saturday morning!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Thx for the ironic likes guys.... i feel slightly peturbed at not having proper cuisine for luncheon. Will have to make amends on saturday with john dory cerviche starter and entrecote main. Some days you win,some days you lose



It could have been a pot noodle...


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's Saturday morning!


Crickey is that the time? Right i'm off for some fizzy water induced zzzzz's ta ta


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Crickey is that the time? Right i'm off for some fizzy water induced zzzzz's ta ta


t'is early yet!!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2019)

Right, I'm calling it a night...


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm calling it a night...


T'is the morn though.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jul 2019)

Good morning! Are we all bright eyed and bushy tailed on this clear and slightly cool Saturday morning?

We've had a lot of rain since yesterday. The ground is sodden. There was 1-2" of rainwater lapping at the step to our back door last night. All drained away this morning fortunately.

The kids are now off school for six whole weeks. If I progressively start to sound a little crazed or grumpy during my posts during this period, you now know why and you have my apologies. 

My plan for the next six weeks is to fuel the kids on jelly babies, mars bars and Soreen and get them riding as much as possible. They will be that tired come evening they will want an early night (8:30PM ish) and a late morning (in this house 8AM ish - this is very late for us; can't waste the day).

Let the tiring-out begin!


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My plan for the next six weeks is to fuel the kids on jelly babies, mars bars and Soreen and get them riding as much as possible. They will be that tired come evening they will want an early night



I can't see anything that could possibly go wrong with that plan.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2019)

Morning. It isn't raining at the moment but it did last night !

I will keep you all informed if anything mundane suddenly happens .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2019)

Morning. It isn't raining at the moment but it did last night !

I will keep you all informed if anything mundane suddenly happens .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can't see anything that could possibly go wrong with that plan.


You're right.

Better add a lot of hills to the routes. Just to make doubly sure...


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2019)

My daughter just rang to ask if she could get a lift tomorrow as her car had failed its MOT. Headlight adjustment. Strange how it had passed in previous years !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2019)

I was just having a play with a pair of binoculars. When I look through one side using one eye the image is smaller than if I use both eyes. 

Is it me or does it always happen ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jul 2019)

Well i was out until 1.30 gaming.. I think my mate and myself are addicted to The Division 2. Best game ever.

Off to MK in a bit, im a little dreary eyed.. 
To think i used to be out until 4-5 am and raring to go by 8-9 am after a brief kip.. Cant think what's changed


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2019)

Hey the bbq last night was brilliant,lots of fun.I even had a full glass of red wine.Oh i have stepped on a slippery slope.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2019)

It's drizzling !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2019)

Sshhh! Schrodie is going night nights !

I can't help it if his clock's wrong !


----------



## mybike (20 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> No stage yet.



Still at that stage then.


----------



## mybike (20 Jul 2019)

Andy in
[QUOTE="Gravity Aided said:


> I'm in the States, though. We had various systems since the early 60's.



But never the same color twice


----------



## mybike (20 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Usually battery powered, unless you've got a long extension lead.



That'd be like those long dog leads I s'pose


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> Hey the bbq last night was brilliant,lots of fun.I even had a full glass of red wine.Oh i have stepped on a slippery slope.


You could have stepped on something else.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was just having a play with a pair of binoculars. When I look through one side using one eye the image is smaller than if I use both eyes.
> 
> Is it me or does it always happen ?


How'd you manage to look through one eyepiece with both eyes, at the same time?


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Good morning! Are we all bright eyed and bushy tailed on this clear and slightly cool Saturday morning?
> 
> We've had a lot of rain since yesterday. The ground is sodden. There was 1-2" of rainwater lapping at the step to our back door last night. All drained away this morning fortunately.
> 
> ...


Not really. Someone messed with my fizzy water last night....


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Jul 2019)

You turn your back on it for 5 mins!!!

FinL garden.. He had a gardener but he was 90..


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not really. Someone messed with my fizzy water last night....


That'd have been this morning. They must have really messed with it, if morning was night for you.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Jul 2019)

It looks like rain is on the way here in Penrith.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2019)

At work. Getting peopled out so I'm hiding here for a bit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Usually battery powered, unless you've got a long extension lead.


That may be something to consider in my cycling innovations, going forward.


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2019)

Front room stinks of smoke.At the bbq last night there was a log fire in a metal dish sort of thing.It looked lovely as the logs burned down,but oh the stink on the clothes when we got home.Mine have been outside all of this morning,looks like they are going in the washing machine.


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2019)

Just been on FB .Someone put up a picture of a local skool now closed down.I thought i knew one of the posters who replied.It was him not seen him for about 60 years.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2019)

Hoovering the fridge contents , half a jacket potato , pasta and baked beans for lunch


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Hoovering the fridge contents , half a jacket potato , pasta and baked beans for lunch


What vacuum cleaner?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jul 2019)

Might have just bought a frame to be built into n+1


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2019)

Currently introverting again...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2019)

Some dancers turned up with music on a USB stick, in three different formats, now I've got to find someone who can convert same.


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2019)

Another one bites the dust
Another one bites the dust
And another one gone, and another one gone
Another one bites the dust
Hey, I'm gonna get you, too
Another one bites the dust


Raid is your best friend when you HATE bluebottles


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Some dancers turned up with music on a USB stick, in three different formats, now I've got to find someone who can convert same.





View: https://youtu.be/eer30sfqgkk


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> Another one bites the dust
> Another one bites the dust
> And another one gone, and another one gone
> Another one bites the dust
> ...



Badminton racket and bucket of water with jam round the edge


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2019)

Tired now... Time for a quiet evening.

Put a pasta sauce on in the crock pot this morning, after which I went into town. Picked up groceries plus some packed lunchables and white roses for tomorrow. Filled the car up with fuel.

After lunch, I fettled the car, fettled the bike, packed most of my gubbins and cut greenery so I can tie the flowers later.

I've only just sat down with a


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Tired now... Time for a quiet evening.
> 
> Put a pasta sauce on in the crock pot this morning, after which I went into town. Picked up groceries plus some packed lunchables and white roses for tomorrow. Filled the car up with fuel.
> 
> ...


What'll you be having with the roses.

Correct colour by the way. _"Pure an' clean"_.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> What'll you be having with the roses.
> 
> Correct colour by the way. _"Pure an' clean"_.



Nowt...  They're just as inedible as the chocolate ones... 

They'll look nice and elegant though. Once I've tied them into a bouquet. I have some lovely blue & white ribbon to do that.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nowt...  They're just as inedible as the chocolate ones...
> 
> They'll look nice and elegant though. Once I've tied them into a bouquet. I have some lovely blue & white ribbon to do that.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2019)

That's too bright... Something more of a deep cobalt blue...


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's too bright... Something more of a deep cobalt blue...


T'is the blue of Yorkshire, which Scotland decided they should use.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> T'is the blue of Yorkshire, which Scotland decided they should use.



It's also what's termed "Sparco Blue"...

I have a Sparco Monza jacket in that colour - the ones that look like the top half of a racing driver's overalls. It's certainly a bit "owwww, my eyes!"


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2019)

Sat in the office while the concert continues. I have ear defeneders in because it is so loud: How anyone can stand being outside and near to the stage I can't imagine.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sat in the office while the concert continues. I have ear defeneders in because it is so loud: How anyone can stand being outside and near to the stage I can't imagine.


Ask them once it's finished.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ask them once it's finished.



Strangely enough I asked someone who was in the front row last year.

They said: "Whut?"


----------



## Speicher (20 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ask them once it's finished.



He will need to shout, shouter louder, then make a variety of mimes and gestures with arms.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jul 2019)

I once went to a Deep Purple concert. I have avoided loud concerts ever since.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> He will need to shout, shouter louder, then make a variety of mimes and gestures with arms.


So long as he's careful with his hand & arm gestures, he should be okay.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2019)

I just drove over the legal alcohol limit and without a seat belt. It was just to get the car from under a bird poo fountain tree to an empty space alongside. No public highways were involved.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> He will need to shout, shouter louder, then make a variety of mimes and gestures with arms.



To be fair, as a Brit in another country that's my standard method of communication with local people.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> To be fair, as a Brit in another country that's my standard method of communication with local people.


Do you speak slower as well?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Do you speak slower as well?



Of course. And replace every 's' with a 'z'.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2019)

Currently surviving by plotting out possible cycling routes in Japan.

I'll be doing very well if I manage half of them but it is making me appreciate what a big and lumpy country Japan is.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Do you speak slower as well?





Andy in Germany said:


> Of course...



Mind you I should add I do that when I go to Yorkshire as well.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mind you I should add I do that when I go to Yorkshire as well.


Nay lad


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Of course. And replace every 's' with a 'z'.


Every W with a V, I hope.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Every W with a V, I hope.


Naay lad


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Every W with a V, I hope.



You got it.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You got it.


He can keep it!!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2019)

Time for a nice


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Time for a nice


Always


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2019)

Right, bed for me. Off to Alresford in the morning.

Missing someone very dear to me tonight...


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2019)

Me and Aende are about to go and get some miles in


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! You are in A miracle ! I don't think we had colour tv's then .


Yep some did, my uncle had one..............................It was terrible, everything had a 'rainbow' around it.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


>


Yep, we were down at 'The Musician' watching a Led Zeppelin tribute band (Fred Zeppelin ) I spent much of the night outside smoking a 'cigarette' (I'd rolled half a dozen before going out) and ended up a bit 'soggy' but it wasn't cold.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Jul 2019)

Good morning everyone! The weather forecast looks good today, but no ride as I'm completing the final day of my cycling coaching course. It's been great doing this course and I want to do the next one on Road/TT-specific coaching. Definitely learning a lot about coaching and myself.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> Another one bites the dust
> Another one bites the dust
> And another one gone, and another one gone
> Another one bites the dust
> ...


Poor 'Bluebottle'



View: https://youtu.be/KAS0PNa5zac


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2019)

Ooh! Init early ?


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! Init early ?


Nah for me it's still late 

Off fer beddybies soon.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Jul 2019)

At Geneva airport, checked in with no problems (had plenty of practice). Now (not) looking forward to 6.5h then 13.5h flights.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jul 2019)

Wife running an off road half marathon. I'm in support. Hot already.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Heavens 'll open just as it arrives.



You were almost right. It waited until I got on my bike at 2:30 in the morning in a tram stop in the middle of nowhere. _Then _the heavens opened.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> At Geneva airport, checked in with no problems (had plenty of practice). Now (not) looking forward to 6.5h then 13.5h flights.


Just keep an eye on the person sitting three rows behind, to your right. That's the pilot, back seat.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You were almost right. It waited until I got on my bike at 2:30 in the morning in a tram stop in the middle of nowhere. _Then _the heavens opened.


Why'd you take the stage home?


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2019)

I didn't realise, until this morning, that a little cut on my thumb from yesterday had re-opened overnight. 
The bedsheets are now in the wash and the curtains will need de-blooding.
Also found dried blobs on the toothpaste tube and the cap of the mouthwash... 

I can hardly have any blood left in my body!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why'd you take the stage home?



because the train wasn't running...

See what I did there?

...

It's okay, I can get my own coat.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, we were down at 'The Musician' watching a Led Zeppelin tribute band (Fred Zeppelin ) I spent much of the night outside smoking a 'cigarette' (I'd rolled half a dozen before going out) and ended up a bit 'soggy' but it wasn't cold.



The Musician is a great place but wow it gets hot in there


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2019)

The Copper Chopper is hovering over our estate..


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> The Copper Chopper is hovering over our estate..


Flightradar24 & check where it's been.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> At Geneva airport, checked in with no problems (had plenty of practice). Now (not) looking forward to 6.5h then 13.5h flights.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Of course. And replace every 's' with a 'z'.


That's Midwestern you're speaking there. Get your vasser from the zinc, not der vell.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently surviving by plotting out possible cycling routes in Japan.
> 
> I'll be doing very well if I manage half of them but it is making me appreciate what a big and lumpy country Japan is.


With giant hornets.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> With giant hornets.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Yep some did, my uncle had one..............................It was terrible, everything had a 'rainbow' around it.


Our was pretty nice, by that time, but most people had color telly by then. We never did have cable Tv at home, (nor at Uni, for that matter). Once I moved out and got a place, I got cablefor my little Tv set.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


>


4cm long by 6cm wingspan!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2019)

There's just been a Christmas advert on the tele 

In flippin' July..


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> 4cm long by 6cm wingspan!


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> There's just been a Christmas advert on the tele
> 
> In flippin' July..


Aye the nights are fair drawing in.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jul 2019)

A finger of fudge is just enough...


----------



## postman (21 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> The Copper Chopper is hovering over our estate..




Oh get you i live in a semi.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Aye the nights are fair drawing in.


Only 157 to go.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> A finger of fudge is just enough...


I'll just have to take your word for that.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> There's just been a Christmas advert on the tele
> 
> In flippin' July..


Easter Eggs will be out soon then .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2019)

I have just been catching up .
We loaded up the car last night and set off early this morning to do a car boot sale .
I sold a pair of binoculars and bought another pair . I also bought a Ford GT 40. It is a bit small for me though !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'll just have to take your word for that.



They are widely available throughout the UK.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Easter Eggs will be out soon then .


Tesco's had them last week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> With giant hornets.



And bears, oh, my.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> And bears, oh, my.


Just make certain you can escape quicker than the others with you, you'll be safe enough.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jul 2019)

It is a lovely evening and the bats are out


----------



## Speicher (21 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> It is a lovely evening and the bats are out



Isn't it a bit dark for cricket now?


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2019)

I'm back... OK, technically, I got back three quarters of an hour ago.

Bike put away, sweaty, stinky cycling stuff is in the laundry bag and now taking time to raise a  in memory of Paul Warwick.

P.S. Does anyone have any spare knees knocking around? Mine went on strike somewhere around Hemel Hempstead...


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm back... OK, technically, I got back three quarters of an hour ago.
> 
> Bike put away, sweaty, stinky cycling stuff is in the laundry bag and now taking time to raise a  in memory of Paul Warwick.
> 
> P.S. Does anyone have any spare knees knocking around? Mine went on strike somewhere around Hemel Hempstead...


These do?


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> These do?
> View attachment 476530



I'll take anything right now. But will see if a hot bath with lots of lavender bubbles will unseize them...


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

I also found out today that another person very dear to me has come out the other side of some pretty serious health problems and is on the mend.

So yet another  to be raised.

Actually, I'll go light a candle in Ely Cathedral.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'll take anything right now. But will see if a hot bath with lots of lavender bubbles will unseize them...


Have you tried some lithium grease?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I also found out today that another person very dear to me has come out the other side of some pretty serious health problems and is on the mend.
> 
> So yet another  to be raised.
> 
> Actually, I'll go light a candle in Ely Cathedral.


Oh, so I'm not the only one doing that for people anymore. Our church does a very nce thing with fine sand in a wide wooden box with the design from the bottom of the offering plate pressed into the sand. Very artisinal, along with the homemade candles. Shame so few people light candles anymore.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have you tried some lithium grease?



Don't think I've got any...


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Don't think I've got any...


Margarine?


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, so I'm not the only one doing that for people anymore. Our church does a very nce thing with fine sand in a wide wooden box with the design from the bottom of the offering plate pressed into the sand. Very artisinal, along with the homemade candles. Shame so few people light candles anymore.



It's a good way of giving thanks when you don't have the right words...


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Margarine?



Butter? Or dripping?


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jul 2019)

It's just been peeing down heavily here for the last hour. I've heard that after this rain it's supposed to get up to about 28 Celsius for 2 to 3 days.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

Ely Cathedral has a lovely carved stone bowl on a plinth for candles.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's just been peeing down heavily here for the last hour. I've heard that after this rain it's supposed to get up to about 28 Celsius for 2 to 3 days.


Low thirtie's


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Butter? Or dripping?


Beef dripping would be the better of those.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Beef dripping would be the better of those.



Well, I suppose if it's good enough for roasties...


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2019)

St Matthews has two low, shallow wooden boxes with fine sand in them, on antique tables from the first church, one with an Our Lady of Walsingham, next to a life-size limestone statue of the Virgin Mary and Jesus in a 60's modern style, one next to the back altar from the original church, from where it was the main altar, and also a separate votive candle group back by an older style representation of St. Joseph. Pretty traditional for a modern church built in the 50's, but this area was very much taken with the Oxford Movement and the high church.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

I'm not church-y by any means. Actually, am a very lapsed catholic, but to me, a House of God is a House of God.

Even taking that out of the equation, the cathedral is an amazing local landmark and a beautiful place to sit quietly for a while.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Low thirtie's


Maybe 'down south',but I doubt it'll reach Accrington and surrounding towns.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Maybe 'down south',but I doubt it'll reach Accrington and surrounding towns.


Tuesday, late afternoon(3PM - 5PM), will be the warmest for you.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

I think I'd better head off to bed.

Really tired now, both physically and emotionally.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I think I'd better head off to bed.
> 
> Really tired now, both physically and emotionally.


Up that odd, even, set of stairs?


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> Isn't it a bit dark for cricket now?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2019)

Good morning.

Heard the word "Dopeychops" on a YouTube video today and now it's my favourite mild insult.


----------



## mybike (22 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Easter Eggs will be out soon then .



Just eating one.


----------



## mybike (22 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Margarine?



Or butter

As long as it has no crumbs in it.


----------



## gaijintendo (22 Jul 2019)

I'm going to try to lose weight, and I snack at work a lot.

So my new idea is to put a Snickers in my drawer as a snack.




Then if I think "I'm hungry", I open the drawer and look at it and say to myself "but not hungry enough to eat a ruined Mars Bar."

What I'm trying to say is: I don't like Snickers.

PM me all your weight loss hacks please!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2019)

Morning all


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2019)

We have almost cleared a trail to the workbench.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jul 2019)

Morning! Would you all mind picking your feet up ! I'm doing a bit of sprinkly leaning !


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! Would you all mind picking your feet up ! I'm doing a bit of sprinkly leaning !


I do that, you'll have more to do.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Jul 2019)

I went out on my bike yesterdayand passed through Shap in the course of my perigrinations.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> I went out on my bike yesterdayand passed through Shap in the course of my perigrinations.


Coming or going?


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2019)

Booked Thursday and Friday off. We've been looking at fitted bedrooms and my missus hasn't been happy with the designs, and the prices have varied widely.

My wife spotted a range of units on-line for a fraction of the cost - guess who is fitting the lot, whilst my wife goes away with her friend. Two walls of units to fit (and it's a stock size so will need custom fitting).


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2019)

Lunchtime... yum...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! Would you all mind picking your feet up ! I'm doing a bit of sprinkly leaning !



I do Sprinkly Leaning occasionally when I'm riding in the forest. But always well away from the path...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2019)

Within a minute, it'll be this afternoon..


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2019)

Told ya..


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2019)

No, it's 6 a.m.!


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Within a minute, it'll be this afternoon..





PeteXXX said:


> Told ya..



You're late.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, it's 6 a.m.!


No, it's not.. (here) 


Andy in Germany said:


> You're late.


No, I'm not.. (here)


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

Urgh... Rough night.  Mind was too busy and sinuses were playing up.

Oddly, it's my shoulders that are really stiff and painful today.

Really hot here, so just staying indoors and catching up with some CP stuff.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You're late.





PeteXXX said:


> No, it's not.. (here)
> 
> No, I'm not.. (here)


If we use UTC, you're both early.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Up that odd, even, set of stairs?



How else does one go upstairs here?


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! Would you all mind picking your feet up ! I'm doing a bit of sprinkly leaning !



Might be easier said than done. You'll have to wait until I re-grease my knees.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> How else does one go upstairs here?


You may have decided to fall asleep where you were though.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You may have decided to fall asleep where you were though.



That would have been... uncomfortable...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have almost cleared a trail to the workbench.



I wish I had a clear trail to my workbench


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> That would have been... uncomfortable...


Less effort required.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I wish I had a clear trail to my workbench



I wish I had a workbench to need to clear a path too..


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I wish I had a clear trail to my workbench





PeteXXX said:


> I wish I had a workbench to need to clear a path too..


Join forces. One has the clear path, the other the workbench.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Less effort required.



True... but it's swings and roundabouts, innit?


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

I have put my blue recycling wheelie bin out.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> True... but it's swings and roundabouts, innit?


A lift 'd be safer than either of those!


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> A lift 'd be safer than either of those!



Until you get stuck in one...


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Until you get stuck in one...


Only ever been stuck in one, once. I'd a flask of coffee, chocolate, swiss rolls.

Blind panic on the outside, from the person who told me to use the lift. Me sat, rationing my supplies. Nearly three hours later, they got the doors open.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Only ever been stuck in one, once. I'd a flask of coffee, chocolate, swiss rolls.
> 
> Blind panic on the outside, from the person who told me to use the lift. Me sat, rationing my supplies. Nearly three hours later, they got the doors open.



Wot, no Kendal Mint Cake?!?!?!?!


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Wot, no Kendal Mint Cake?!?!?!?!


I was on my way home. Just a "quick call" in to drop a form off. In and out in five minutes, or should have been.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jul 2019)

Best part of work today (other than finishing obviously) was spending 45 minutes in the chill room of the local cold store . Even the 5 minutes in the freezer room at -18C wasn't too bad considering how warm it was outside.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

Time for a


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jul 2019)

Was going to mow the lawns this evening but have changed my mind


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jul 2019)

I have set the east facing spare room up as a bedroom for the next few days as my normal bedroom is west facing and like an oven at the moment. Also I can't have the windows wide open at night due to the sound of the freight trains.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I have set the east facing spare room up as a bedroom for the next few days as my normal bedroom is west facing and like an oven at the moment. Also I can't have the windows wide open at night due to the sound of the freight trains.


You'll not bother the freight trains. Leave your windows open.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2019)

Time for a  and a smackerel of something to go with it...


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Jul 2019)

I'm not quite hot,but very warm. I'd like to open a window,but I can't as last night I did so and this big freaky moth came in and I couldn't shoo it back out the window,


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2019)

Am attempting to pretzel another poem into submission...

Another  is called for to aid the thinking process.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I have set the east facing spare room up as a bedroom for the next few days as my normal bedroom is west facing and like an oven at the moment. Also I can't have the windows wide open at night due to the sound of the freight trains.


I don't hear them anymore, but they are about a mile away. Union Pacific, Chicago-St. Louis main line, passenger trains and some freight during the day and all container traffic and freight all night long.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I don't hear them anymore, but they are about a mile away. Union Pacific, Chicago-St. Louis main line, passenger trains and some freight during the day and all container traffic and freight all night long.



I'm right next to the Ely-March-Peterborough main line, although to be fair, it's not a terribly busy line. Sprinter-type passenger trains and a few goods trains. You just learn to dial them out, and they don't bother me, even at night.

On the other hand, if someone leaves a diesel generator going to power irrigation equipment, then I don't get a wink of sleep.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I don't hear them anymore, but they are about a mile away. Union Pacific, Chicago-St. Louis main line, passenger trains and some freight during the day and all container traffic and freight all night long.


They removed the level crossing, otherwise it'd be possible to hear the horn, some three miles away at 00:40.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm right next to the Ely-March-Peterborough main line, although to be fair, it's not a terribly busy line. Sprinter-type passenger trains and a few goods trains. You just learn to dial them out, and they don't bother me, even at night.
> 
> On the other hand, if someone leaves a diesel generator going to power irrigation equipment, then I don't get a wink of sleep.


On the farm it's cars on the main road. At home it's cows in the fields that stand out. Not the other way round.

Even vortex cannons being let off, outside the windows don't bother me.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2019)

Lexi has just caught and eaten a rather large moth.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Lexi has just caught and eaten a rather large moth.


That's one meal less required then.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's one meal less required then.



Try telling her that...


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Try telling her that...


She'll hear me from here?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> She'll hear me from here?



She must do - given the strange looks she's giving me right now...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2019)

Anyways, time to head off up my weird wooden hill...


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> She must do - given the strange looks she's giving me right now...


If you're missing a digit later on thiss morning, she heard.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2019)

I have permission to wear smart shorts at work the next few days


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2019)

Morning. We have visitors . No , not from outer space! Just Yorkshire !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm right next to the Ely-March-Peterborough main line, although to be fair, it's not a terribly busy line. Sprinter-type passenger trains and a few goods trains. You just learn to dial them out, and they don't bother me, even at night.
> 
> On the other hand, if someone leaves a diesel generator going to power irrigation equipment, then I don't get a wink of sleep.


I used to live right next to a railway embankment. As you say you get used to the sounds, even when they used to lay new track and ballast at night . What Keeps me awake is the sound of a gnat flying near my ear or a spider walking across wallpaper.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I used to live right next to a railway embankment. As you say you get used to the sounds, even when they used to lay new track and ballast at night . What Keeps me awake is the sound of a gnat flying near my ear or a spider walking across wallpaper.



Our first house backed onto a railway embankment, I used to climb over the fence to pick the blackberries there, my Good Lady used to make lovely blackberry and apple pies.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> Our first house backed onto a railway embankment, I used to climb over the fence to pick the blackberries there, my Good Lady used to make lovely blackberry and apple pies.


Yes. They were part of my growing up. They were full of wildlife, ant hills, moths and butterflies, rabbits. We used them in the winter to toboggan down , and we managed to do it once in the summer after we had flattened the grass and made it shiny. They would often go up in flames in the summer, I think it was set alight on purpose at times to keep it under control. It has now become overgrown with trees now .


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I don't hear them anymore, but they are about a mile away. Union Pacific, Chicago-St. Louis main line, passenger trains and some freight during the day and all container traffic and freight all night long.





Reynard said:


> I'm right next to the Ely-March-Peterborough main line, although to be fair, it's not a terribly busy line. Sprinter-type passenger trains and a few goods trains. You just learn to dial them out, and they don't bother me, even at night.
> 
> On the other hand, if someone leaves a diesel generator going to power irrigation equipment, then I don't get a wink of sleep.



I'm right next to the Felixstowe-Ipswich line which carries all the freight traffic to the port (30+ trains each way every day) and only 1/2 mile from where the spur to the Walton & North terminals join the main line so everything heading inland is under hard & noisy acceleration. Yes you do get used to it and it's got a lot better recently thanks to a partial dualling of the line, but some nights it's still very noticeable.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2019)

I met a nice lady at the car boot sale on Sunday . She was a little bit older than me. Somehow we got into chatting about bikes and the old days. She said that she used to have a gents Claud Butler with 531 tubing . Apart from trying to de clutter, going to boot sales can tend to be a bit of a social event, you get to see and know some regulars, sellers and buyers.


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> I'm going to try to lose weight, and I snack at work a lot.
> 
> So my new idea is to put a Snickers in my drawer as a snack.
> View attachment 476546
> ...



Mine is, don't keep a tube of Pringles in your drawer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm right next to the Ely-March-Peterborough main line, although to be fair, it's not a terribly busy line. Sprinter-type passenger trains and a few goods trains. You just learn to dial them out, and they don't bother me, even at night.
> 
> On the other hand, if someone leaves a diesel generator going to power irrigation equipment, then I don't get a wink of sleep.


Yay!
Sprinters!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> They removed the level crossing, otherwise it'd be possible to hear the horn, some three miles away at 00:40.


The Union Pacific does not use their horns in Normal, as all the crossing gates are barrier type, and run across the whole road, and the din of horns would be intrusive as the trains run past all night. High speed rail brought concrete ties(sleepers) and full width crossing gates. And a nice wrought iron fence the whole length of the line in town.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> On the farm it's cars on the main road. At home it's cows in the fields that stand out. Not the other way round.
> 
> Even vortex cannons being let off, outside the windows don't bother me.


Why are air vortex cannons being let off outside your windows?


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I do Sprinkly Leaning occasionally when I'm riding in the forest. But always well away from the path...



Behind a bush?



Jenkins said:


> Best part of work today (other than finishing obviously) was spending 45 minutes in the chill room of the local cold store . Even the 5 minutes in the freezer room at -18C wasn't too bad considering how warm it was outside.



I miss the server room at work.



biggs682 said:


> I have permission to wear smart shorts at work the next few days



No pictures please.

In other news, I've made some Cornish Pasties. Recipe said 9" diameter, might make the next lot 7" and make more.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2019)

I actually don't know if I could sleep without railway noises. I grew up near a fairly large junction, I went to Uni right near the Illinois Central mainline from Memphis and New Orleans, then I moved here.
I live near Interstate 55 and the Union Pacific mainline, previously I lived on the other side of it, and also in town itself, also near the railroad. There is a train coming along now.




i


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Why are air vortex cannons being let off outside your windows?


Scare the birds.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2019)

What sort of birds? I had the Wham-O air blaster when I was a kid, I think the adults liked it as much as I did.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2019)

Of course, I have a few pictures of trains, don't get me started.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Scare the birds.



So why are so many birds all trying to get through your windows?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2019)

Another train.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes. They were part of my growing up. They were full of wildlife, ant hills, moths and butterflies, rabbits. We used them in the winter to toboggan down , and we managed to do it once in the summer after we had flattened the grass and made it shiny. They would often go up in flames in the summer, I think it was set alight on purpose at times to keep it under control. It has now become overgrown with trees now .



I was brought up on a council estate on the outskirts of Folkestone, we had an allotment that ran down the side of the house then a railway line running alongside the allotments, a short distance away was a disused line that we used to play along, and the whole family used to go blackberrying along, mum used to make blackberry jam in an old tin bath that was delicious.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2019)

I lived in a house for eight years that backed onto the Manchester-Chester line and managed not to hear the heavy limestone trains after a while. They were usually hauled by Cl 37's and made up of ancient wagons from I think about 1929. I recall the locomotives were noisier going up the hill with a full train but coming back empty the wagons made a right din.

One side of the family was a three generation railway family. My dad was extremely strict about not crossing the railway fence. Ironically of course there aren't any here.´

If I end up being offered the Job in the south corner of Germany I'll be able to see loads of French, Swiss and German trains because we'll be close to the main line up the Rhine.

In other news, I've got heatstroke so I'm stuck in the apartment. I tried going our a couple of times and had to retreat indoors.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> So why are so many birds all trying to get through your windows?


They tend to roost on the roof.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> What sort of birds? I had the Wham-O air blaster when I was a kid, I think the adults liked it as much as I did.


Crows, seagulls, the odd goose.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> They tend to roost on the roof.



And? Is this worse than air cannon going off? do the birds snore? have wild drunken parties? I think we should be told.



classic33 said:


> Crows, seagulls, the odd goose.



I was going to ask what was odd about the goose but then I realised it was sleeping on your roof, so that answered the question.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2019)

It's really  here.

Me and the girls are chilling indoors. I am watching the cycling and working on a new poem.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> If you're missing a digit later on thiss morning, she heard.



All my parts and pieces are still intact. 

Although she did bite my nose when she wanted her breakfast.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> And? Is this worse than air cannon going off? do the birds snore? have wild drunken parties? I think we should be told.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask what was odd about the goose but then I realised it was sleeping on your roof, so that answered the question.


No room for the geese. The crows and seagulls see to that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> No room for the geese. The crows and seagulls see to that.



I'd suggested it was a little crowded on the roof then, but that'd be a terrible pun, so I won't


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'd suggested it was a little crowded on the roof then, *but that'd be a terrible pun, so I won't*


Just as well really.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just as well really.



I didn't want to be gulled into it.

Okay I'm going.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't want to be gulled into it.
> 
> Okay I'm going.


It's nowt to crow about.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't want to be gulled into it.
> 
> Okay I'm going.



Don't forget your hat & coat


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Don't forget your hat & coat



I didn't think it worth hanging them up...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't think it worth hanging them up...



It's too hot for them anyways...


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2019)

Our telly picture keeps disappearing. It's amazing how it doesn't affect the adverts .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jul 2019)

I have had a cold shower, the first in a long period.

This is not the result of trying the cool off as the result of a passionate encounter. I have been doing repeats for an hour on a shaded banked hill, but the heat still seeped through. The cold water stripping the heat away and then standing in the breeze to allow some evaporative cooling was most restorative. A drink cools in the fridge for later.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't think it worth hanging them up...


Is it worth taking them off?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's too hot for them anyways...


If it does get warm, I may take the bodywarmer off.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2019)

Today, I have written four verses of poetry. None of them seem to go with each other. Aaaaargh!


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2019)

We're progressing. I have two verses that now go with each other.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jul 2019)

I've just run over myself, started the buggy to see if I had tightened the alternator belt enough & forgot to take it out of gear. I'll survive but I reckon I'll be sore in the morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jul 2019)

Played badminton for 2hrs solid tonight, not played for 30yr..apart from seeing the shuttle against the roof of the hall it was alright, good workout and the 3 other players wereall 30 somethings.. No injuries just a bit of cramp in My toes..

Bloody warm mind after today's heat


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I've just run over myself, started the buggy to see if I had tightened the alternator belt enough & forgot to take it out of gear. I'll survive but I reckon I'll be sore in the morning.



Ooopssss... And ouch!


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I've just run over myself, started the buggy to see if I had tightened the alternator belt enough & forgot to take it out of gear. I'll survive but I reckon I'll be sore in the morning.



I wont like that...


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Jul 2019)

According to my colleague Miss 'I have an app on my phone' we were supposed to be having a massive storm at 9pm,


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I've just run over myself, started the buggy to see if I had tightened the alternator belt enough & forgot to take it out of gear. I'll survive but I reckon I'll be sore in the morning.



Ouch!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2019)

Is it yesterday already ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

For you, yes.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2019)

It is raining here, there are a lot of flashes going on all around but no bangs yet !


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

Suppertime here.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is raining here, there are a lot of flashes going on all around but no bangs yet !



Nothing here that I can tell... Yet...


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

Listening to this...

https://formularapida.net/podcast-warwick-on-career-deaths-of-rivals-brother-brdc-role-more/

A combination of  and  and  and  and 

One seriously top, top guy.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is it yesterday already ?


Still Today, don't worry.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is raining here, there are a lot of flashes going on all around but no bangs yet !


Close, clear skies. It did try raining earlier though, all of ten minutes.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

Right, it's goodnight from me and goodnight from Poppy and Lexi.

Time to head off to the Land of Nod.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, it's goodnight from me and goodnight from Poppy and Lexi.
> 
> Time to head off to the Land of Nod.


Fall asleep halfway up that hill.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jul 2019)

It's bang on 2 o clock and the thunder they predicted for 2 o clock has just started. How about that for accurate weather forecasting!


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's bang on 2 o clock and the thunder they predicted for 2 o clock has just started. How about that for accurate weather forecasting!


Forecast for 10pm last night here. Never happened. And it's supposed to be raining, 'taint.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Forecast for 10pm last night here. Never happened. And it's supposed to be raining, 'taint.


It's been thundering and lightening here for the last half an hour,plus heavy rain. The temperature seems to have dropped from uncomfy to bearable.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's been thundering and lightening here for the last half an hour,plus heavy rain. The temperature seems to have dropped from uncomfy to bearable.


The "light rain" reduced visibilty to less than three hundred yards. A bit of a light show, still. But moving off North Westwards.

It'll be warmer later on.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I've just run over myself, started the buggy to see if I had tightened the alternator belt enough & forgot to take it out of gear. I'll survive but I reckon I'll be sore in the morning.



Ouch. Hope the soreness goes down soon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Jul 2019)

Some thunder and lightning overnight, bit of rain.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2019)

meta lon said:


> Some thunder and lightning overnight, bit of rain.



Yep same here 

Looks like another warm one today 

And Boris moves in today


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2019)

Morning. We had rain , flashing light displays in the distance and the odd rumble. The thunderstorms that we could see must have been miles away.

Schrodie turned up for breakfast this morning. He was brave enough to wander through the living room and sat in an open window having a wash. I will add that the dog hasn't woken up yet .


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ouch. Hope the soreness goes down soon.


Thanks All, bit sore this morning, left shoulder, left hip, skin loss on left calf & right ankle, feels just like I had a bike tumble. Never mind off camping in Wales tomorrow so grin & bear it,


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2019)

I had two Shredded Wheat, with yoghurt and blueberries, for breakfast.
And a plum for pudding. (Is pudding permissible after breakfast?)


----------



## postman (24 Jul 2019)

Went to Filey yesterday,old fashioned seaside town.Mrs Postman,daughter and me.A lovely little breeze kept the sun a bay.Had a fantastic time,paddled and laid out on the sand.


----------



## gaijintendo (24 Jul 2019)

Eating the Snickers.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jul 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> Eating the Snickers.


Why what's wrong with cornflakes like everyone else, Oops thought you said Sneakers


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jul 2019)

Apparently a pub in Somerset (The Air Balloon) has put it's Christmas tree up already.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Apparently a pub in Somerset (The Air Balloon) has put it's Christmas tree up already.



In Bristol BTW,


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> In Bristol BTW,


Can you say peanut on this forum?

Edit:- Apparently not


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Yep same here
> 
> Looks like another warm one today
> 
> And Boris moves in today


Yay, another New Yorker running things.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yay, another New Yorker running things.


Are you sure that shouldn't read Barclays Banker?


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

That as well, but Boris Johnson is the second British Prime Minister to be born overseas. Bonar Law was first. New Brunswick Colony.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> That as well, but Boris Johnson is the second British Prime Minister to be born overseas. Bonar Law was first. New Brunswick Colony.


Bloody foreigners coming over here taking our jobs


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

At least he and Trumpf can share bad hair days.
I like when Boris gets all excited, and starts jabbering a mile a minute.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

Boris was a near neighbour at one point - I used to walk past his place regularly. When you've seen him footling about in a manky white t-shirt, baggy trackies, yellow espadrilles and a coating of dog hair, you just can't take him seriously...


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

It was crashing and banging here right proper last night - the full works. Goodness me, the lightning was spectacular. Not sure how much rain we had though...


----------



## Threevok (24 Jul 2019)

God moving the furniture around quite a bit here last night, apparently

Mrs V says she couldn't hear it over my snoring

Still, a safer place to be than these brave souls


View: https://twitter.com/NPASHawarden/status/1153831971472039936


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

I now have five verses of poetry. Three of them now finally go together, and the remaining two will be split off and turned into a separate piece.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Boris was a near neighbour at one point - I used to walk past his place regularly. When you've seen him footling about in a manky white t-shirt, baggy trackies, yellow espadrilles and a coating of dog hair, you just can't take him seriously...


Sure that wasn't me? Although I have naturally curly hair, so I don't have a bad hair day, per se.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sure that wasn't me? Although I have naturally curly hair, so I don't have a bad hair day, per se.



Don't think I've ever walked in your neck of the woods though


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2019)

It's getting warmer.

Currently plotting to make a mini tour out of my try-out days with a prospective employer next month.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jul 2019)

Apparently, the temperature is going up to 32ºC tomorrow. Followed by a thunderstorm in the evening.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2019)

Fitted bedroom is being delivered today, as we speak. Never ending line of boxes coming out of a van - I think I may be busy. First job tonight is to replace my laptop's screen as that's arrived too. Not a difficult job, just a few tiny screws !


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Apparently, the temperature is going up to 32ºC tomorrow. Followed by a thunderstorm in the evening.



They're talking about 36C here tomorrow, maybe more...


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2019)

There were two thunderstorms here overnight - the first went through some time around 3am and merited a "meh" response before I turned over and went back to sleep as I was so tired. The second one started just after 5am and meant that my 5:30 alarm clock setting was redundant.

I may also have lost half an hour when I got home from work this afternoon due to the opressive heat & humidity despite having all the windows open and the next door neighbour's grandchildren screaming their heads off!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> There were two thunderstorms here overnight - the first went through some time around 3am and merited a "meh" response before I turned over and went back to sleep as I was so tired. The second one started just after 5am and meant that my 5:30 alarm clock setting was redundant.
> 
> I may also have lost half an hour when I got home from work this afternoon due to the opressive heat & humidity despite having all the windows open and the next door neighbour's grandchildren screaming their heads off!


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> There were two thunderstorms here overnight - the first went through some time around 3am and merited a "meh" response before I turned over and went back to sleep as I was so tired.



That was the one that got going here at around 1 am... It was pretty spectacular when directly overhead. Guess it expended most of its energy in keeping me awake. I ended up listening to a motor racing podcast.



> I may also have lost half an hour when I got home from work this afternoon due to the oppressive heat & humidity despite having all the windows open and the next door neighbour's grandchildren screaming their heads off!



Ouch. The advantages of the nearest neighbour being some 200 yards away...


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

Right... A visit to the little girls' room, then off to pick up the new drive belt for the mower.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right... A visit to the little girls' room, then off to pick up the new drive belt for the mower.



What an interesting life you lead, @Reynard.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What an interesting life you lead, @Reynard.


Getting a lawmower drivebelt from the little girs room interesting!


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Getting a lawmower drivebelt from the little girs room interesting!



Exactly. They do things different in Cambridgeshire, it seems.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

Jeez, guys... Don't you ever go for a wee and to tidy your hair and top up the deodorant and check you've got nowt stuck between your gnashers before going out in public? 

Anyways, got the right belt for the mower, but will wait till the weekend to fit it. Just the thing to do when it's raining.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Jeez, guys... Don't you ever go for a wee and to tidy your hair and top up the deodorant and check you've got nowt stuck between your gnashers before going out in public?
> 
> Anyways, got the right belt for the mower, but will wait till the weekend to fit it. Just the thing to do when it's raining.


Not in the little girls room.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

Was going to call my small engine mechanic and have my snowblower picked up for service. But he doesn't even want to think about that at this point.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Was going to call my small engine mechanic and have my snowblower picked up for service. But he doesn't even want to think about that at this point.


Not _"Last Minute Luke's"_ by any chance?


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

He just doesn't have room or inclination until September, as the climate here is still quite warm then. 
Speaking of climate, I was wondering if you all would like some portable air conditioner units sent over. 
P.S.- Your trains aren't air conditioned? Jaysus. This has to be horrible.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not in the little girls room.



Well, of course not. You go to the little boys' room. Even if it still happens to be the same room in the house as the little girls' room...


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> He just doesn't have room or inclination until September, as the climate here is still quite warm then.
> Speaking of climate, I was wondering if you all would like some portable air conditioner units sent over.
> P.S.- Your trains aren't air conditioned? Jaysus. This has to be horrible.


You want to try one of the local services(Northern) at peak times. It's sardines, in a warm, confined space.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

I'm sure that has to be fun, especially on a Pacer, which reminds me of a bus on a flat car.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm sure that has to be fun, especially on a Pacer, which reminds me of a bus on a flat car.


Not far off on the description.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

Rolling stock generally has A/C - well, at least here in the East, but when the trains are packed out, you might as well be pissing into a volcano for all the good that it does...


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

I now have a poem that works. It just requires some polishing. OK, a lot of polishing...


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

About three container ships of window a/c units and another with retrofit railway carriage air conditioners ought to make a start of it.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> About three container ships of window a/c units and another with retrofit railway carriage air conditioners ought to make a start of it.


When we've ones with brakes that work & power units that don't catch fire, then they can work on the air conditioning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

Or this, although the science and explanations involved are lengthy.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> He just doesn't have room or inclination until September, as the climate here is still quite warm then.
> *Speaking of climate, I was wondering if you all would like some portable air conditioner units sent over*.
> P.S.- Your trains aren't air conditioned? Jaysus. This has to be horrible.


If you could get one here for tomorrow, that would be brilliant. Is it small enough to get into a backpack so I can take it to work when I'm next in on Saturday?


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

Power units that don't catch fire? Wow. We try this thing called a separate locomotive. Might look into that. Siemens make most of them on our line, as the state, more than the federal government (irresponsible at best of times, downright loony at this point) does most of the funding for Amtrak around here.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

A taste of things to come. The brakes are computer controlled, no driver override. If the computer thinks it's at the station/platform, it applies the brakes.

They've removed the "Dead man's brake". HAL is now in charge.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Power units that don't catch fire? Wow. We try this thing called a separate locomotive. Might look into that. Siemens make most of them on our line, as the state, more than the federal government (irresponsible at best of times, downright loony at this point) does most of the funding for Amtrak around here.
> View attachment 476860


We used to make proper trains here too,



View: https://youtu.be/HFH625LVmno


View: https://youtu.be/jPUy9a3xi4w


Even got a small kitchen near the Engines.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> A taste of things to come. The brakes are computer controlled, no driver override. If the computer thinks it's at the station/platform, it applies the brakes.
> 
> They've removed the "Dead man's brake". HAL is now in charge.


Gott hat Barmherzigkeit!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> We used to make proper trains here too,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful machines, the Napier Deltics.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> you might as well be pissing into a volcano for all the good that it does...



Crikey, I'm glad I use the Little Boys Room. Your version sounds much more dangerous.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Crikey, I'm glad I use the Little Boys Room. Your version sounds much more dangerous.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

Time to feed the furries, snaffle a spot of supper, and then I'm going to select a bike and head off for a bimble.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> A taste of things to come. The brakes are computer controlled, no driver override. If the computer thinks it's at the station/platform, it applies the brakes.
> 
> They've removed the "Dead man's brake". HAL is now in charge.



Does it insist "You have reached your destination" after it's locked the train in place?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> We used to make proper trains here too,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One of my earliest memories is one of those, in blue with the black marker panel hammering around the curve south of Berwick on Tweed. Lovely beasties they were.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Jeez, guys... Don't you ever go for a wee and to tidy your hair and top up the deodorant and check you've got nowt stuck between your gnashers before going out in public?



Ooohhh. You may have stumbled on the reason I don't have a social life...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm sure that has to be fun, especially on a Pacer, which reminds me of a bus on a flat car.





classic33 said:


> Not far off on the description.



Not far off the construction specifications as I recall, bus on a flat car, designed for ten years of service. 

In 1984.

I waited for years for Hornby to bring out their model as a child: I'll go out on a limb here and say I quite liked the 142's , but then I didn't have to commute on one for the last 30 years...


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Does it insist "You have reached your destination" after it's locked the train in place?


They currently only have four running, out of 93, on driver familiarisation runs. One "broke down" just outside Leeds station. But until they fix the brake problem, they'll not be running them all.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not far off the construction specifications as I recall, bus on a flat car, designed for ten years of service. In 1984.
> 
> I waited for years for Hornby to bring out their model as a child: I'll go out on a limb here and say I quite liked the 142's , but then I didn't have to commute on one for the last 30 years...


Recently travelled on the same one I used when they came into use in 1982. Plastic seating having been "upgraded" over the years.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> They currently only have four running, out of 93, on driver familiarisation runs. One "broke down" just outside Leeds station. But until they fix the brake problem, they'll not be running them all.



Are these supposed to finally replace the Nodding Donkeys? What class number were they allocated?

I think when they scrap the Pacers they'll drop them on one corner like a cheap IKEA cupboard and they'll fold up themselves.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2019)

Bedroom refurb has started. Ripped out old sliding doors and shelves, patched all the holes left in the walls, ready for a quick sanding and a paint, before I start fitting the new wardrobes.

Oh, and typing this on the laptop as the replacement screen arrived earlier.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jul 2019)

Our cats, 1 year old now, found their first frog this afternoon, They patted it around a little bit then the frog jumped away with quite a loud screaming sound. The cats looked quite baffled.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2019)

It's finally gone quiet here.


Reynard said:


> Time to feed the furries, snaffle a spot of supper, and *then I'm going to select a bike and head off for a bimble.*


I'm going to give it another 1/2 hour to cool down a bit more and then pop out for a ride to Ipswich & back followed by a shower and an ice cream


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Are these supposed to finally replace the Nodding Donkeys? What class number were they allocated?
> 
> I think when they scrap the Pacers they'll drop them on one corner like a cheap IKEA cupboard and they'll fold up themselves.


These new ones are supposed to replace them, what their class number is I'm not certain. Possibly 769's, of which there's a video on the link below of one in action.
https://www.railforums.co.uk/thread...gwr-if-the-class-769-flex-fails.166643/page-8


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> These new ones are supposed to replace them, what their class number is I'm not certain. Possibly 769's, of which there's a video on the link below of one in action.
> https://www.railforums.co.uk/thread...gwr-if-the-class-769-flex-fails.166643/page-8



Thanks. Must be a major refurb if they've managed to replace working brakes with ineffective ones.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks. Must be a major refurb if they've managed to replace working brakes with ineffective ones.


Nay lad, the old ones still work. And will be upto 2024.

It's their replacements that have a few problems. They've been built in Spain for a German company, tested in the Czech Republic, to run in England. On a service owned by a German company.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> It's finally gone quiet here.
> 
> I'm going to give it another 1/2 hour to cool down a bit more and then pop out for a ride to Ipswich & back followed *by a shower and an ice cream*


Doesn't your ice cream melt quickly in the shower? Plus, a soggy cornet? Bleurgh


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nay lad, the old ones still work. And will be upto 2024.
> 
> It's their replacements that have a few problems. They've been built in Spain for a German company, tested in the Czech Republic, to run in England. On a service owned by a German company.


Talgos, over here, have had a checkered past. Didn't work out so well first go round in the 50s-60s, but now seem to be doing a good job in the Northwest.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Talgos, over here, have had a checkered past. Didn't work out so well first go round in the 50s-60s, but now seem to be doing a good job in the Northwest.


Changed their name on the uniforms, but still the same company running it.

Arriva Trains Northern, Arriva Northern, Northern.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

Here's what happened when we took bus bodies on to the rails, the "Jet Rocket" of the Rock Island Railroad, developed by GM to dissuade railroad ridership.





Someone elses picture, but looks like Peoria. My Dad rode it a few times. Had a buffet/Lounge with a bar. Not bad for a hundred miles and change trip, but I heard longer sojourns were more problematic. Actually, unlike the GM Aerotrain, this had Talgo bodies.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Doesn't your ice cream melt quickly in the shower? Plus, a soggy cornet? Bleurgh


Lidl's version of Walls' Magnum and a cool shower. Just have to remember which hand has the ice cream and which one the shower gel!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2019)

https://www.classicstreamliners.com/npt-jet-rocket.html
https://www.classicstreamliners.com/lo-emd-lwt12.html
https://www.american-rails.com/aero.html


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2019)

I've just put the empty milk bottle out along with the payment for this month's bill.

No work tomorow so a couple of large glasses of something cheap & fizzy that may have been driven past an orchard so it could be called cider will be consumed.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Lidl's version of Walls' Magnum and a cool shower. Just have to remember which hand has the ice cream and which one the shower gel!


What does your shower gel come supplied in?


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://www.classicstreamliners.com/npt-jet-rocket.html
> https://www.classicstreamliners.com/lo-emd-lwt12.html
> https://www.american-rails.com/aero.html


Iarnród Éireann are using a few American built locomotives. Their drivers sent over there for training on them.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Here's what happened when we took bus bodies on to the rails, the "Jet Rocket" of the Rock Island Railroad, developed by GM to dissuade railroad ridership.
> View attachment 476895
> 
> Someone elses picture, but looks like Peoria. My Dad rode it a few times. Had a buffet/Lounge with a bar. Not bad for a hundred miles and change trip, but I heard longer sojourns were more problematic. Actually, unlike the GM Aerotrain, this had Talgo bodies.


A bus over there is a coach over here though.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2019)

Did a nice 15 mile bimble via Coveney and Pymoor. Lovely time of day to be out on the bike - still plenty warm enough though.

Now sat with a  and a punnet of raspberries.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2019)

It's a UK steam locomotive that holds the speed record. An LNER streamliner.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qTkwOmTck0o


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> A bus over there is a coach over here though.


Yeah, we call them a coach when we want to get all "toney" about it. Some bus lines around here are still called stage lines, as well. Those GM Aerotrain coaches were built around city type buses, right down to the forward slanting windows. Talgo ones were better. Rock Island, for a Midwestern (mainly) railroad, did quite a bit of innovating. I may still have some tickets around here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2019)

I liked the Union Pacific better, though. Nothing fancy, just clean, on time, and reasonably priced. Chicago and North-Western the same.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Here's what happened when we took bus bodies on to the rails, the "Jet Rocket" of the Rock Island Railroad, developed by GM to dissuade railroad ridership.
> View attachment 476895
> 
> Someone elses picture, but looks like Peoria. My Dad rode it a few times. Had a buffet/Lounge with a bar. Not bad for a hundred miles and change trip, but I heard longer sojourns were more problematic. Actually, unlike the GM Aerotrain, this had Talgo bodies.


You near the Cat factory?


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2019)

Bedtime methinks. Via not-so-hot bath.

Nunnight folks.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jul 2019)

The thermometer's crept up a few notches in the last 15 minutes or so. It's now a stifling 27C where i'm sat in my small kitchen.  I couldn't wash up last night as when I did the night before the hot water in the sink made the temperature climb quite a lot.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Jul 2019)

Morning! According to the Met Office, it's going to be Scorchio! today - 34ºC!!!! 

Followed by a small thunderstorm about 1500. 

Methinks I will be cleaning and fettling some bikes this morning before it gets too hot and the kids will be in the paddling pool.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2019)

Have you noticed how many funeral care plan adverts are on during the TdF?

Are they trying to say something ?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2019)

Morning. I'm going to be busy for a while catching up on chats .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> A taste of things to come. The brakes are computer controlled, no driver override. If the computer thinks it's at the station/platform, it applies the brakes.
> 
> They've removed the "Dead man's brake". HAL is now in charge.


A bit like a new 737 ?


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jul 2019)

I'm off to Wales in about 1 1/2 hours for 3 nights camping, expect to be incommunicado for most of it, shame no bike will be involved.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2019)

We had a BBQ last night using some low carbon charcoal. I think it might have been 2 % carbon as it just didn't want to light, even the fire lighters were the new safety non flamable type. Even using a blowlamp on things the fire struggled to light .


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2019)

Morning all , another hot day ahead .

Stay cool and calm all


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Jul 2019)

Work building is silly warm already.
Thankfully all windows are fitted with restrictors so you can't open them more than a 100mm..nice fookin H&S morons.

Even ground floor, its to stop people falling out apparently, i give up.
No air con as that could make it cold....


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Jul 2019)

I have bought a desk fan and it is switched on.

It is  already this morning


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2019)

I'm slow touring my way westward with my brother and his wife. After looking at the weather forecast, we've declared it a too hot to move day.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2019)

Up early. Wall that was patched has been sanded for painting. Been out for emulsion. Now at vets for 2 of the cats boosters. Then got an appointment in Manchester. Might get started on the fitting by this afternoon...


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> Up early. Wall that was patched has been sanded for painting. Been out for emulsion. Now at vets for 2 of the cats boosters. Then got an appointment in Manchester. Might get started on the fitting by this afternoon...




Be siestas time by then


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You near the Cat factory?


East Peoria, across the river. I now live in Normal, about 40 miles east.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2019)

There are Caterpillar plants all around the river valley, though. from Mapelton to Mossville.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> East Peoria, across the river. I now live in Normal, about 40 miles east.


Watching a D7 being built there, realised you'd mentioned it earlier.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jul 2019)

Sat here, relaxing in shade, with drinks to hand. Today is a day of chilling with a good book.


----------



## postman (25 Jul 2019)

I have just put a better tyre on the mountain bike.I have took it off the turbo,as i intend to go out on Saturday down the Leeds and Liverpool canal tow path which is about 15 mins from here.Tyre on bike a really good clean then i check the weather RAIN .I don't believe it.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> I have just put a better tyre on the mountain bike.I have took it off the turbo,as i intend to go out on Saturday down the Leeds and Liverpool canal tow path which is about 15 mins from here.Tyre on bike a really good clean then i check the weather RAIN .I don't believe it.


None 18 miles to the West of you.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> There are Caterpillar plants all around the river valley, though. from Mapelton to Mossville.


There's a big one near us (4 miles away) in Desford.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...ployees.html&usg=AOvVaw3oIZOa5cE7JXNU7H2RsC8-


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2019)

Oh, my sainted aunt, it's 



I'm sat watching the TdF and the girls are stretched out in front of the open window on the landing.

Not doing much today - it's just too hot to concentrate.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2019)

On the upsides, I weighed myself this morning. In the three years since I started cycling, I have lost the equivalent of my hybrid bike set up with guards, racks and panniers. 

On the downsides, I now need belt *and* braces to keep my shorts from falling down.  I really need to buy new shorts. 

Expensive sport, this cycling...


----------



## Threevok (25 Jul 2019)

I've just had an email from my bank, asking me if they have my email address correct


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2019)

Threevok said:


> I've just had an email from my bank, asking me of they have my email address correct



What will they do if you reply "no"?


----------



## Threevok (25 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What will they do if you reply "no"?



I expect they'd text me to confirm my number


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2019)

It's  here.

I thought it had gone a bit dark...


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2019)

It has stopped


----------



## Milzy (25 Jul 2019)

I bought 500 grams of Jelly babies for cycling fuel. My daughter & I have eaten 70% of them already. 
Now that’s mundane news folks!


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Jul 2019)




----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2019)

Roasted. I've fitted one wall, which comprises roughly 4 wardrobe doors width. Next wall is another 4 doors, plus 4 over the bed. Hardest bit is done. Mrs F very happy so far.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2019)

We've just had another sharp shower here.

Thoughts of a proper supper have gone out the window. I'm not hungry, so just having a bowl of cereal with cold milk.

There is a very hopeful-looking cat eyeing up my bowl...


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2019)

The evening ride with my friends tonight was cut short half way through by the sound of a loud hissing noise. Now being experienced big game hunters we immediately recognised the sound as being a snake and dived for cover, not realising that the sound could also be that of a punctured tyre ! Feeling rather glad that we were on our own and that no one had witnessed the event we set about thinking of a way of rectifying the situation. 2 of us would race back to get our cars. One to act as a recovery vehicle and the other , me would meet them at the pub . 

I cannot guarantee that all of this is true .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2019)

Rain !


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The evening ride with my friends tonight was cut short half way through by the sound of a loud hissing noise. Now being experienced big game hunters we immediately recognised the sound as being a snake and dived for cover, not realising that the sound could also be that of a punctured tyre ! Feeling rather glad that we were on our own and that no one had witnessed the event we set about thinking of a way of rectifying the situation. 2 of us would race back to get our cars. One to act as a recovery vehicle and the other , me would meet them at the pub .
> 
> I cannot guarantee that all of this is true .



Now I know who broke into the catnip stash...


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2019)

One of the poems I'm writing is finally beginning to behave.  The other one is waiting in the wings for further attention...


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Jul 2019)

80 F/27.5 C where i'm sat posting this message. Yet it seems 'fresher' now. Someone asked me at the gym last night if I would be in the sauna/steam room in the morn'. Are they for real!! Haven't we had enough heat??!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> There's a big one near us (4 miles away) in Desford.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwityoC0mdDjAhURY8AKHW6OBBIQFjABegQIABAC&url=https://www.caterpillar.com/en/news/caterpillarNews/h/desford-celebrates-anniversary-with-employees.html&usg=AOvVaw3oIZOa5cE7JXNU7H2RsC8-


Non production day! Merry-go-round!
Never heard of such things, here in capitalism's armpit.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2019)

I have a sore throat and a dribbly nose.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2019)

Caterpillar will be 100 years old in 2025. So a couple of years ago, they celebrated by having all the executive offices leave Peoria, and move to Deerfield, Illinois. Because, you know. Gotta share the love.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have a sore throat and a dribbly nose.


Grass pollen count high, perhaps?


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Grass pollen count high, perhaps?



Don't think so. The parental unit was suffering earlier in the week and I think she's rather kindly (!) now shared it with me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2019)

Get well soon, the both of you.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2019)

We got three new busses at work today.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Get well soon, the both of you.



Mum's fine, I'm the one with tissues rammed up my nose to stem the dribblage...


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> We got three new busses at work today.



Ooooh, new toys!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> We got three new busses at work today.


Drivers?
For the other two.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Drivers?
> For the other two.


I don't get new busses, just old one's the other routes have worn out.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Don't think so. The parental unit was suffering earlier in the week and I think she's rather kindly (!) now shared it with me.


Not a result of the cat chewing on it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ooooh, new toys!


Smaller than previous busses around here. After Monday or so, I'll be the last one driving a medium sized shuttle on the everyday.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I don't get new busses, just old one's the other routes have worn out.


Not new then, just new to you.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not a result of the cat chewing on it.



Nope. Or at least, I don't think so...


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2019)

Anyways, time for a


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nope. Or at least, I don't think so...


So, not a taste of what they'd do if you decided they should skip a meal?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2019)

All those folk who were saying it was _"Too hot to get to sleep"_ have fallen asleep it would appear.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> So, not a taste of what they'd do if you decided they should skip a meal?



They won't go hungry - they have a dry food dispenser.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2019)

Anyways, that's my  finished.

Time to head off to the Land of Nod. I'm


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Non production day! Merry-go-round!
> Never heard of such things, here in capitalism's armpit.


1st production facility outside of the States and at one point the most profitable Cat plant in the world when they started making the 'Telehandler' there.

One of my best mates worked there for years until he decided to go off 'travelling' and spent a year in Australia/New Zealand, when he came back to England he rang them up to find out if they were hiring only to be told by HR that he'd have to apply through the Employment Agency (as he had done when he'd first got the job there) So he duly rang them and was given a start the next week so Graham turned up on the Monday, at lunchtime one of the American bosses spotted him in the Cafeteria and asked what he was doing there so Graham told him he was back from his travels and working for the Agency "No you're not" the guy said "come with me", naturally Graham was a bit worried by this but the bloke took him to HR and told them "Put this guy back on the staff now" turned round and shook Graham's hand and said "Welcome back"


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> They won't go hungry - they have a dry food dispenser.


My cats have one of those....................................................Me


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2019)

Time for some cool miles me thinks


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have a sore throat and a dribbly nose.


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2019)

Morning! There is a cool breeze blowing through the house at the moment.

An update on the puncture last night. It was a bit of an odd one !  My friend stopped as he said that the rear wheel felt strange and bumpy . He got off and as he wheeled it forward it started hissing . We looked at the wheel and couldn't spot any immediate sign of where it was coming from. It stopped hissing and the tyre hadn't gone flat!  It transpired that while we were cycling back, he managed to pump the tyre back up again and cycled back 2 miles before it went down again. This time it wouldn't inflate .


----------



## postman (26 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! There is a cool breeze blowing through the house at the moment.
> 
> An update on the puncture last night. It was a bit of an odd one !  My friend stopped as he said that the rear wheel felt strange and bumpy . He got off and as he wheeled it forward it started hissing . We looked at the wheel and couldn't spot any immediate sign of where it was coming from. It stopped hissing and the tyre hadn't gone flat!  It transpired that while we were cycling back, he managed to pump the tyre back up again and cycled back 2 miles before it went down again. This time it wouldn't inflate .




I expected you to say a snake had go trapped in the spokes.


----------



## postman (26 Jul 2019)

Mrs P is working while 14-00 today.I am up early cos after changing the tyre and cleaning the mountain bike i am going out this morning,apart from 15 min ride to the start of the tow path a car fee ride oh bliss.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2019)

I'm feeling cold !


----------



## gaijintendo (26 Jul 2019)

The kids car window was left fully wound down last night on the street outside our bit.


No rain
All haribo present
Justice CD still in the radio
Orbit gum tub with parking shrapnel all present.


----------



## Threevok (26 Jul 2019)

Mrs V and I went to see the last showing of the Godzilla movie, at 11:30 last night and we had the entire cinema to ourselves


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jul 2019)

It is still raining and the temperature is lovely


----------



## mybike (26 Jul 2019)

Brown & silver bins are out. Question is, who will be the first to notice that bin has been emptied. Two households hold their breath to see who will bring the bins in.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jul 2019)

Lightning and thunder are back


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> 1st production facility outside of the States and at one point the most profitable Cat plant in the world when they started making the 'Telehandler' there.
> 
> One of my best mates worked there for years until he decided to go off 'travelling' and spent a year in Australia/New Zealand, when he came back to England he rang them up to find out if they were hiring only to be told by HR that he'd have to apply through the Employment Agency (as he had done when he'd first got the job there) So he duly rang them and was given a start the next week so Graham turned up on the Monday, at lunchtime one of the American bosses spotted him in the Cafeteria and asked what he was doing there so Graham told him he was back from his travels and working for the Agency "No you're not" the guy said "come with me", naturally Graham was a bit worried by this but the bloke took him to HR and told them "Put this guy back on the staff now" turned round and shook Graham's hand and said "Welcome back"


That's pretty nice. Used to be, between Keystone (Red Brand Fence, etc. ) and Caterpillar, those were Peorias' two great places to work in manufacturing.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's pretty nice. Used to be, between Keystone (Red Brand Fence, etc. ) and Caterpillar, those were Peorias' two great places to work in manufacturing.


He get's a decent pension from them now he's retired, he went to live in the 'Northern Territories' of Australia, not heard anything from him for a bit but he looks happy up there (or is it down there.)


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's pretty nice. Used to be, between Keystone (Red Brand Fence, etc. ) and Caterpillar, those were Peorias' two great places to work in manufacturing.


Whoops, meant to post the link,

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...ess/2716292/&usg=AOvVaw1TMZJdFjpng6aJetdE34j7


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> He get's a decent pension from them now he's retired, he went to live in the 'Northern Territories' of Australia, not heard anything from him for a bit but he looks happy up there (or is it down there.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 477105


Yes around here, they are a union shop, United Auto Workers, and between the Caterpillar and the UAW, they look after all the pensioners well. UAW has a retiree high rise in Pekin, one of my aunts lived there. Problem is nowadays is that every kid who graduates high school and can't get into college wants to work at Caterpillar, and the jobs just aren't there anymore. Present administration in D.C. hasn't helped much, as you can sell a lot of construction equipment to China.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2019)

There are two carpenters outside working on the windows of the house opposite.

it is 37°c outside.

Sometimes I miss carpentry but right now isn't one of them.


----------



## Threevok (26 Jul 2019)

Just called the garage - our Fiat Panda flew through the MOT with flying colours


----------



## mybike (26 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> Brown & silver bins are out. Question is, who will be the first to notice that bin has been emptied. Two households hold their breath to see who will bring the bins in.



I won the first round. Silver bin emptied and brought in.


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> I won the first round. Silver bin emptied and brought in.


Chapeau! to you Sir It was Scorchio in Edinburgh yesterday-the 26 Bus from the City Centre to Portobello was like a sauna (and symps to the driver for dealing with a muckle o' confused Japanese peeps ).


----------



## mybike (26 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> I won the first round. Silver bin emptied and brought in.



Beaten to it, by a hairs breadth!


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2019)

Still feeling grotty, but to take my mind off it, I spent the morning in the garage and fixed and then reassembled the mower's cutting deck. Mirabille, I don't have any leftover bits. 

Later I will fix the deck back on the mower. I have a plan involving a broom handle and blocks of wood to elevate the deck off the ground so I can put the hanger bolts back in.

But first, sat here watching the TdF.

It is so much cooler here today.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> My cats have one of those....................................................Me





I have one of those gravity-fed jobbies that I bought at a cat show. The hopper takes about a kilo of biscuits.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you feel better soon .



Thanks. It's just a cold. But I haven't had one for about two and a half years...


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have one of those gravity-fed jobbies that I bought at a cat show. The hopper takes about a kilo of biscuits.


What a bit like a big Budgie feeder.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> What a bit like a big Budgie feeder.



Yeah, you could describe it that way...


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Thanks. It's just a cold. But I haven't had one for about two and a half years...


A cold on the warmest days this year, so far!


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> A cold on the warmest days this year, so far!



That's the way my life works...


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2019)

Right, that's the ride-on mower fixed and completely reassembled. Well, fixed in theory anyways, as I'm hoping it was just the knackered drive belt - and the botched routing of...

Feeling too grotty to test it though, so sat here with a well-earnt  instead.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jul 2019)

Another wardrobe built in along the adjoining wall - took a bit of fettling and removal of the skirting board to get the draws (at 90 degrees) to open and clear the "L" wardrobe doors as things were getting tight ! Just the over bed cupboards and the wardrobe my side to sort next.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jul 2019)

We had quotes from £2.5k to £4.5k for the bedroom. Unfortunately the design wasn't quite what my wife wanted, so we bought units on line for about £1k. I suppose the other £1k really comes from fitting costs. I should have it mostly finished tomorrow - I'd estimated 4 days, but set a target for 3 so I at least get Sunday off. Recovering with a few glasses of wine and a new Sci-fi series on Netflix (Another Life). Mrs F has gone away with a friend to our caravan.

On another note, Mrs F had to tell her mum off this morning, as she had phoned her 3 times whilst in work - her employer doesn't allow personal calls. All it was, she wanted a fan and some wool (she's in a Nursing Home). She could have left a message !!


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jul 2019)

Still no respite from the heat & humidity - it really saps all your energy. I only did a slow ride into town and back followed by mowing the lawn and had to sit down and studt the inside of my eyelids for 1/2 an hour this afternoon.

Back to work tomorrow. The office has no air conditioning and no decent through flow of air, no matter how many windows are opened


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> A cold on the warmest days this year, so far!


Yep, the only thing I can think of that is worse than a cold in summer is digestive problems on a bike tour.
DAMHIKT.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's the ride-on mower fixed and completely reassembled. Well, fixed in theory anyways, as I'm hoping it was just the knackered drive belt - and the botched routing of...
> 
> Feeling too grotty to test it though, so sat here with a well-earnt  instead.


Which class are you entering it in,


View: https://youtu.be/9Yt2YofS_R4


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2019)

There are lots of creepy crawlies in my tent!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's the ride-on mower fixed and completely reassembled. Well, fixed in theory anyways, as I'm hoping it was just the knackered drive belt - and the botched routing of...
> 
> Feeling too grotty to test it though, so sat here with a well-earnt  instead.



I've often wondered if it would be possible to make a pedal powered ride on mower.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2019)

Morning. It is grey out .
Just finished a . I think I'll go and make another.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've often wondered if it would be possible to make a pedal powered ride on mower.


Easy Peasy,

View: https://youtu.be/JkDnepQS578


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! There is a cool breeze blowing through the house at the moment.
> 
> An update on the puncture last night. It was a bit of an odd one !  My friend stopped as he said that the rear wheel felt strange and bumpy . He got off and as he wheeled it forward it started hissing . We looked at the wheel and couldn't spot any immediate sign of where it was coming from. It stopped hissing and the tyre hadn't gone flat!  It transpired that while we were cycling back, he managed to pump the tyre back up again and cycled back 2 miles before it went down again. This time it wouldn't inflate .



Ahhh, clearly haunted.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Ahhh, clearly haunted.


I'll have to ask him if he found the cause.


----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2019)

We have a wasp nest in the garage. Looks like £45 to get it removed.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2019)

You know some people get sympathy pains ?
I think I may be suffering from watching the TdF.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jul 2019)




----------



## Jenkins (27 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


>


Snap for most of this morning - although it started just after I got to work. It's currently dry & I'm hoping it stays that way for the next 4 hours, then it can do what it likes until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Easy Peasy,
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/JkDnepQS578


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've often wondered if it would be possible to make a pedal powered ride on mower.


You can even buy one these days


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Jul 2019)

Loving the Mundanity!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You can even buy one these days
> View attachment 477262



Oooooo... 

Would be a bit out of place in an 3rd floor apartment though...


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2019)

Gah... I feel ghastly... 

And I think I need to buy shares in Cushelle. I'm certainly using enough of it to mop my conk.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Gah... I feel ghastly...
> 
> And I think I need to buy shares in Cushelle. I'm certainly using enough of it to mop my conk.



Oh dear. Sending the few spare recovery vibes over your way...


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh dear. Sending the few spare recovery vibes over your way...



Thanks 

Starting to wish I had a spare head - like Kryten...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Thanks
> 
> Starting to wish I had a spare head - like Kryten...



I've wished I had a spare head many times. One that can handle maths would be great, with a spare that I can download migraines into...


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oooooo...
> 
> Would be a bit out of place in an 3rd floor apartment though...


Well, if you were to replace the cutter with rope on a pulley...


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2019)

One large mug of chamomile tea with honey and lemon coming up.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jul 2019)

Two hooligans on scooters came zooming up behind me on a segregated cycle track and annoyed me with mosquito like noises of their engines revving and horns. I refused to move out the way but also didn't visibly react. If they want to overtake then can try the grass, the cheeky farkers.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> We have a wasp nest in the garage. Looks like £45 to get it removed.



You can get powder from places like B&Q/homebase if you can get close enough to the nest to pour it on.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Thanks
> 
> Starting to wish I had a spare head - like Kryten...


Or Worzel Gummage ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Gah... I feel ghastly...
> 
> And I think I need to buy shares in Cushelle. I'm certainly using enough of it to mop my conk.


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Or Worzel Gummage ?







Illaveago said:


> I hope you feel better soon .



Thanks


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You can get powder from places like B&Q/homebase if you can get close enough to the nest to pour it on.


Can't you get spray? Hit them at night, they can't fly, or shake the poison off and come at you.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2019)

There for a while, the wasps wanted to move into my weather instrument shelter. Sorted them pretty well by always going out at night and giving the buggers a good spray down.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Can't you get spray? Hit them at night, they can't fly, or shake the poison off and come at you.



You might be able to. Last one I did, I definitely used powder.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2019)

Finished..


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You can get powder from places like B&Q/homebase if you can get close enough to the nest to pour it on.



Puff ant powder near the entrance - works well, or get nest destroyer foam and spray into entrance and onto nest. Best advice is a few glasses of wine, then go out after dark (wasps don't fly at night usually).


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> Puff ant powder near the entrance - works well, or get nest destroyer foam and spray into entrance and onto nest. Best advice is a few glasses of wine, then go out after dark (wasps don't fly at night usually).


Not after a few glasses of wine anyway.


----------



## postman (27 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> Finished..
> 
> View attachment 477296
> View attachment 477297



Very nice job.Now down to IKEA and some even posher bedding,it will look superb.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> Very nice job.Now down to IKEA and some even posher bedding,it will look superb.



My wife has the fabric for re-covering the headboard, and making new curtains. The bedspread is actually a hand quilted blanket all done by my wife (doesn't match anything) but it's good for the summer. New carpet going in also.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> Finished..
> 
> View attachment 477296
> View attachment 477297



Impressive. 

Will ned to do something similar myself if we actually manage to move...


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Impressive.
> 
> Will ned to do something similar myself if we actually manage to move...



Took some work - wardrobe on far left had to be cut down significantly to fit, and I needed to trim the door down - that took a bit more work due to the trim around the edges. Just needs a touch up with paint where I re-glued the side of the door. 

Saved us an absolute fortune. Had to mix and match parts quite a lot as it was 3 separate units. The one on the right should be a 5 door unit - this was assembled with only 3, and the end being into the corner. The right hand unit to the side of the over cupboards was a 3 cupboard unit, but adapted with the overhead unit (changed end panels around. The only unit not to be altered was the 4 overheads and the cupboard to the left. We've got 2 spare full doors, a spare mirrored door, 3 spare draws, 2 end panels and lots of other bits. 

I suppose if you want it exactly one way, then this worked out the cheapest option.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2019)

I think my globe-trotting days are over: Youngest Son is off to visit his Godfather in Rwanda, and handling it remarkably well, while I'm getting in a tizzy about caching the train back to south Germany.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2019)

It is still  here.

And my nose is sore.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2019)

Raining here since lunch - hampered my build a little as I had to run out and put all the wood panels etc. back in the garage.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jul 2019)

I can't decide whether to have cheese & Onion or plain flavour crisps.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide whether to have cheese & Onion or plain flavour crisps.


Half a bag of each, reversing the order in which you eat them tonight, tomorrow night.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Half a bag of each, reversing the order in which you eat them tonight, tomorrow night.


The C&O ones are those corrugated ones while the plain are er non corrugated. I just can't make my mind up. Maybe mix them together in a bowl eh!


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide whether to have cheese & Onion or plain flavour crisps.



Put both into a bowl so you have no idea what you are going to have until it goes into your mouth.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> The C&O ones are those corrugated ones while the plain are er non corrugated. I just can't make my mind up. Maybe mix them together in a bowl eh!


Still think half of one, then the other is the better option.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide whether to have cheese & Onion or plain flavour crisps.



Both.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> Both.


Which first though?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which first though?


Salt and vinegar.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which first though?



Tricky.... Cheese and Onion for the kick. but if it's a multi pack packet, there is only about 15 crisps in it.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Salt and vinegar.


That is not an option.


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Salt and vinegar.



Banana with salt & vinegar crisps work well in a cob/bun/bap.


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2019)

I have a stye in my left eye and it is really annoying.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2019)

tyred said:


> I have a stye in my left eye and it is really annoying.


And what steps have you taken?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> That is not an option.


It is, though admittedly not at Accy's.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2019)

Rain in the distance as I rode my bike back back from the grocery store, now thunder, lightning, and rain.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Put both into a bowl so you have no idea what you are going to have until it goes into your mouth.


But i'll see either corrugated or non corrugated,so i'll know what's going in the mouth! Maybe do it wearing a blindfold would work.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2019)

No, you'll feel the corrugations.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Jul 2019)

On about crisps,there used to be a crisp factory here where I live. They were called Rishy Crisps up till around the late 1970's then changed to XL Crisps. Have any of you heard of either company?

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/376683956317875715/

www.accringtonweb.com/forum/f80/rishy-crisps-65315.html


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2019)

No, but I lived not too far ( 22 mi) from Kitchen-Cooked Potato Chips.
https://www.kitchencooked.net


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, but I lived not too far ( 22 mi) from Kitchen-Cooked Potato Chips.
> https://www.kitchencooked.net


Yes,but could you smell which flavour they were making that day? Here when it was cheese flavour making day the whole town stank of cheese!


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> But i'll see either corrugated or non corrugated,so i'll know what's going in the mouth! Maybe do it wearing a blindfold would work.



Try Walkers Crisps


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes,but could you smell which flavour they were making that day? Here when it was cheese flavour making day the whole town stank of cheese!


I don't think they have flavors outside of barbeque and Louisiana Hot Sauce flavors. And ripple chips.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I don't think they have flavors outside of barbeque and Louisiana Hot Sauce flavors. And ripple chips.


What!! No prawn cocktail or Worcester sauce then?!!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yes,but could you smell which flavour they were making that day? Here when it was cheese flavour making day the whole town stank of cheese!


We'd a slaughter house in the town centre. On a warm day people would detour to miss it. There was the taste of toffee and beer in the air as well.

And to think people complain now about the smell in the country, at certain times of the year.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2019)

I regularly ride past the local crisp factory - Corker's Crisps

They're about a mile away in a straight line. If the wind's in the right direction, you can smell them frying...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2019)

Anyways, I'm calling it a night...


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2019)

I've just put some recycling stuff out. The rain's starting to pour. It's supposed to be a very wet day today then dry and sunny on Monday,though not that crazy heat,only about 70F.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I'm calling it a night...


You can't, it's morning!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2019)

Vinegar flavour,yuk!,but not a bad price.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 477334
> 
> 
> Vinegar flavour,yuk!,but not a bad price.


Try


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> What!! No prawn cocktail or Worcester sauce then?!!


Not in the States, you don't. I have to go to my local pub to even find prawn chips. I sometimes have them with lunch.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Try
> View attachment 477335


"Heady Dose", I'll say. Any dose of Marmite is heady.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2019)

Salt and vinegar rather popular here, though.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> "Heady Dose", I'll say. Any dose of Marmite is heady.


He's gone quiet since posting that though.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Salt and vinegar rather popular here, though.


Do you have smokey bacon flavour?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do you have smokey bacon flavour?


Long way to go 'n get 'em.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Try
> View attachment 477335


I've had them. Nice,but far too expensive!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2019)

Sunny morning here.
Schrodie is off his normal biscuits this morning.  I have given him some treat biscuits which he has eaten. He was sick last night so I dont know if he has associated his biscuits with that .


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Banana with salt & vinegar crisps work well in a cob/bun/bap.


 Really 

No wonder @TVC get's away with his dodgy food on a paving slab.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jul 2019)

Stunning sunny morning...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jul 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It is, though admittedly not at Accy's.



In other news, Salt and Vinegar crisps are slowly becoming available to consumers in Germany.

It's these little steps towards civilisation that make life here bearable.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, Salt and Vinegar crisps are slowly becoming available to consumers in Germany.
> 
> It's these little steps towards civilisation that make life here bearable.



They even sell them in Cornwall.. I know..


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2019)

tyred said:


> I have a stye in my left eye and it is really annoying.


I didn't see this last night. Have you tried Golden Eye Ointment(If they still make it that is)?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2019)

My tomatoes are ripening nicely


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2019)

meta lon said:


> Stunning sunny morning...
> 
> 
> View attachment 477340


Heck! Is that your country estate?


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Thanks
> 
> Starting to wish I had a spare head - like Kryten...


Symps from me too. Meanwhile, a Butterfly flapped its wings in Portobello High Street, Edinburgh at approximately 4.45 PM while I was walking to the bus stop to catch a number 26 back into the city centre.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8_dgqfPXFg


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do you have smokey bacon flavour?


Not in the Midwest, we don't.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Symps from me too. Meanwhile, a Butterfly flapped its wings in Portobello High Street, Edinburgh at approximately 4.45 PM while I was walking to the bus stop to catch a number 26 back into the city centre.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8_dgqfPXFg



That's how it all starts, you know.


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You can get powder from places like B&Q/homebase if you can get close enough to the nest to pour it on.



I'm a bit of a coward.


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide whether to have cheese & Onion or plain flavour crisps.



Both, empty them into a big plastic bag and have a bit of excitement every time you choose one.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2019)

I'm just off to Tesco in Accy to attempt to buy a smartphone. Wish me luck, as something tells me that i'll come back empty handed.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jul 2019)

The ring that was forever lost is found. Truly blessed.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Really
> 
> No wonder @TVC get's away with his dodgy food on a paving slab.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2019)

It's  here and it's  at Hockenheim.

Sitting back with a brew and a cheese and chilli sauce toastie to watch the race.

I don't don't like salt & vinegar crisps.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's  here and it's  at Hockenheim.
> 
> Sitting back with a brew and a cheese and chilli sauce toastie to watch the race.
> 
> I don't don't like salt & vinegar crisps.


Starting behind the Safety Car.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2019)

Freudian slip - I'm *listening* to the race on Radio 5 Live.

I refuse to add to Bernie's retirement fund.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Freudian slip - I'm *listening* to the race on Radio 5 Live.
> 
> I refuse to add to Bernie's retirement fund.


Starting behind the Safety Car on the radio as well.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2019)

Well, the race is finally under way...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2019)

Checo's stuffed it into the wall, safety car's out, and they're sticking cars onto inters...

Ooooeeeerrr...


----------



## postman (28 Jul 2019)

ring ring ring ring,ah well Accy can't be back yet.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm just off to Tesco in Accy to attempt to buy a smartphone. Wish me luck, as something tells me that i'll come back empty handed.


What a farce!! I went with bank statements,utility bills etc for proof of address. That wasn't enough though! Oh no,they wanted a driving license and a passport as well. This was after they'd spent ages showing me the various options/deals. I do not have a 'new type' driving license only the old paper one,so that wasn't good enough and my passport ran out the other year. What happens if you don't have a valid passport or driving license I asked. Well you can't have a phone I was told!! So that's it no phone! Ah well,at least I tried but it will be quite a while before I try again!!


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2019)

Ergh.

Major fluffy cat poo'ey bottom moment. Simba, the ragdoll had got a whole bowl movement tangled in his fur. It's been into the bath with you. Not a happy chap, but the ninja/jedi grab by the scruff of the neck worked after the second time he climbed over my back.  Just had a shower also - not a nice job. I am still alive and injury free.

Poor cat looks like a skinny drowned rat (looks huge fluffed up).

Down side of having fluffy cats.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> Ergh.
> 
> Major fluffy cat poo'ey bottom moment. Simba, the ragdoll had got a whole bowl movement tangled in his fur. It's been into the bath with you. Not a happy chap, but the ninja/jedi grab by the scruff of the neck worked after the second time he climbed over my back.  Just had a shower also - not a nice job. I am still alive and injury free.
> 
> ...



I will assure you, shorthairs can be an equal challenge. Cat bathing and cat pilling should be considered as olympic sports...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> What a farce!! I went with bank statements,utility bills etc for proof of address. That wasn't enough though! Oh no,they wanted a driving license and a passport as well. This was after they'd spent ages showing me the various options/deals. I do not have a 'new type' driving license only the old paper one,so that wasn't good enough and my passport ran out the other year. What happens if you don't have a valid passport or driving license I asked. Well you can't have a phone I was told!! So that's it no phone! Ah well,at least I tried but it will be quite a while before I try again!!



Unlocked secondhand handset from CEX or Game. Then all you need is a sim. Far less complicated.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I will assure you, shorthairs can be an equal challenge. Cat bathing and cat pilling should be considered as olympic sports...



Deadly sports. Can't believe what a mess. He makes a bit of noise as it is but I wondered what the hell this lot was... anyway, lots of warm water, conditioner and shampoo got it out. My word, he is seriously 'hissed' off now - just sat on the landing scowling. We had Leo and Luna outside the bathroom door wondering what we were doing to him, given the noise.... the scruff of the neck thing works - hate doing it, but it's like a jedi trick.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2019)

Autumn has been around all day


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> Deadly sports. Can't believe what a mess. He makes a bit of noise as it is but I wondered what the hell this lot was... anyway, lots of warm water, conditioner and shampoo got it out. My word, he is seriously 'hissed' off now - just sat on the landing scowling. We had Leo and Luna outside the bathroom door wondering what we were doing to him, given the noise.... the scruff of the neck thing works - hate doing it, but it's like a jedi trick.



Sometimes it's better to snip the worst out of the "troosers" with some scissors and then tackle the rest with soapy kitchen paper. Or that's at least what peeps I know who have hairy monsters tell me...

Fortunately, poop nuggets (or cling-ons) are rare here.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Autumn has been around all day



Likewise here.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sometimes it's better to snip the worst out of the "troosers" with some scissors and then tackle the rest with soapy kitchen paper. Or that's at least what peeps I know who have hairy monsters tell me...
> 
> Fortunately, poop nuggets (or cling-ons) are rare here.



It was worse than a klingon... OMG... I'll leave it at that..

God, kids and pets, what you do.....


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2019)

fossyant said:


> It was worse than a klingon... OMG... I'll leave it at that..
> 
> God, kids and pets, what you do.....



Ah. You mean a chocolate pudding.

Know what you mean with the second. The first - I'll have to take your word for it, I'm afraid...


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2019)

Sounds like my neighbour's cats appear to be having a difference of opinion on something outside my window.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Unlocked secondhand handset from CEX or Game. Then all you need is a sim. Far less complicated.


I was thinking about buying a phone from a local shop and then getting a contract with O2. Someone's told me they did that and it's cheaper. He also said if I get monthly top up the internet 'eats it up quickly'. I would like some insurance though,as I do have a tendency to break or lose small things...like phones.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2019)

My sim is PAYG as i simply don't use my phone enough to actually warrant getting a contract.

And yes, the internet is turned off, because it uses phone credit like it's going out of fashion. Doesn't bother me as so many places have free wifi and I do most of my internetting at home on my laptop.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> My sim is PAYG as i simply don't use my phone enough to actually warrant getting a contract.
> 
> And yes, the internet is turned off, because it uses phone credit like it's going out of fashion. Doesn't bother me as so many places have free wifi and I do most of my internetting at home on my laptop.


"Data transfer over network" disabled?


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> My sim is PAYG as i simply don't use my phone enough to actually warrant getting a contract.
> 
> And yes, the internet is turned off, because it uses phone credit like it's going out of fashion. Doesn't bother me as so many places have free wifi and I do most of my internetting at home on my laptop.



I have a sim only deal on a monthly contract with an unlocked Nokia smart phone. I don't use the phone much, mostly text and data, costs me ten quid a month on Tesco Mobile.


----------



## i hate hills (28 Jul 2019)

Today i went to ASDA . I bought a bell for my bike . The bell cost £1 . 50 ......TING TING !!!!


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> "Data transfer over network" disabled?



Yup, that's the one.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I have a sim only deal on a monthly contract with an unlocked Nokia smart phone. I don't use the phone much, mostly text and data, costs me ten quid a month on Tesco Mobile.



£40 of credit lasts me a year... 

As I said, free wifi is definitely your friend.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> £40 of credit lasts me a year...
> 
> As I said, free wifi is definitely your friend.



There's more free WiFi about now than there was when I set this up, I could probably go for a deal with less data now and save some pennies.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2019)

Wasn't hungry earlier.

Now making myself some singapore noodles.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> £40 of credit lasts me a year...
> 
> As I said, free wifi is definitely your friend.


I put £10 credit on my new phone when I bought it, the Christmas before last, got a text the other day I'm down to a quid.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jul 2019)

I have some unopened cooked vacuum packed beetroot in my fridge dated BBF 27th of June 2019. Wil it be ok to eat or should I stick it in my compost bag?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I have some unopened cooked vacuum packed beetroot in my fridge dated BBF 27th of June 2019. Wil it be ok to eat or should I stick it in my compost bag?


That's the second lot of beetroot you've had past its sell by date. Does it look, and feel okay?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2019)

Snap crackle & pop time


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2019)

It's a nice sunny morning .
I thought Yesterday's Grand Prix was a bit of a farce . I wonder just how many miles they actually did on the circuit ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2019)

I think I had better go and have a shower. I think I'll take a brolly with me . It 'll save me getting wet .


----------



## dave r (29 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It's a nice sunny morning .
> I thought Yesterday's Grand Prix was a bit of a farce . I wonder just how many miles they actually did on the circuit ?



Yes, but it was entertaining.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2019)

Just had a telephone conversation with an employer in Stuttgart and now have an interview on Aug 1st.

Not sure whether to be excited or not, especially as the other place is in the southern Black Forest and on the French/Swiss border. There's big advantages and disadvantages to both.

This isn't the only criteria, but as well as being prettier, the Black Forest option is easy to cycle commute, whereas in Stuttgart I'd have to use the tram right through the city centre, or deal with city traffic and a monster climb every evening.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just had a telephone conversation with an employer in Stuttgart and now have an interview on Aug 1st.
> 
> Not sure whether to be excited or not, especially as the other place is in the southern Black Forest and on the French/Swiss border. There's big advantages and disadvantages to both.
> 
> This isn't the only criteria, but as well as being prettier, the Black Forest option is easy to cycle commute, whereas in Stuttgart I'd have to use the tram right through the city centre, or deal with city traffic and a monster climb every evening.


Cost of living issues near Switzerland?


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's the second lot of beetroot you've had past its sell by date. Does it look, and feel okay?


It's lost some colour and little bubbles have appeared in the surrounding liquid. Maybe it's starting to ferment.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's lost some colour and little bubbles have appeared in the surrounding liquid. Maybe it's starting to ferment.


Planning on walking off even!

https://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=147908


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's lost some colour and little bubbles have appeared in the surrounding liquid. Maybe it's starting to ferment.


Nuke them from orbit, it's the only way to be sure...


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Cost of living issues near Switzerland?



That's one issue, but then we're in the second most expensive city in Germany anyway so that won't make a lot of difference.

Also in theory I could cycle to work using the infrastructure there for nothing whereas if I work in Stuttgart I have to get a season ticket for public transport.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2019)

In other news my desk is buried. Again.


----------



## mybike (29 Jul 2019)

Neighbour's garden has a nice new pond, after yesterdays rain. We have a few puddles. It's what happens when they build an estate where a field used to be.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2019)

BREAKING NEWS:

Curry for lunch.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> BREAKING NEWS:
> 
> Curry for lunch.



Our culinary correspondent reports:

"I like curry."


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> BREAKING NEWS:
> 
> Curry for lunch.


Shouldn't that have been "HAD CURRY FOR LUNCH" 
Breaking News?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2019)

I'm still eating it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm still eating it.


Leave it on your desk.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Leave it on your desk.



Where?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jul 2019)

I think I might go for a nap in a bit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I think I might go for a nap in a bit.



I hereby nominate this for Mundane Post of the Day.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2019)

Feeling more chipper today. I'm still snotified, but at least my head doesn't feel as if it's floating three feet above my head.

I had to delete most of what I wrote over the weekend. It was complete gibberish.

I'm off to go have some lunch.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2019)

I went and had a nap . I'm feeling absolutely shattered. I could have stayed in bed all day !


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2019)

I'm off to test the mower...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jul 2019)

Bought our first led bulbs after one of the original low energy ones went. Came to fit it on the landing and the old bulb kicked in life, possible loose fitting.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I went and had a nap . I'm feeling absolutely shattered. I could have stayed in bed all day !


Nah I only needed a couple of hrs just to take the weight off my bad leg for a bit.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2019)

The good news is that the cutting deck works. All three blades are now in operation. Yay!!! 

The bad news is that the engine drive belt is now fouling against something. If anyone saw clouds of rubber smoke, then that would have been me. Or rather, the mower. I am hoping that it's just the alignment that needs to be tweaked.


----------



## postman (29 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> BREAKING NEWS:
> 
> Curry for lunch.




i raise you ten pounds,just had a full English breakfast for tea.Mrs P is out for the day and i am looking after myself.Been gardening so i ain't coking aswell. so i went local ,a nice cafe near here.Nice treat.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2019)

Potato salad, stir fried chilli greens and steamed fish is on the menu here tonight.

And I have a doughnut for afters.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Jul 2019)

Just been on to Twitter and Instagram and culled a few tedious people.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> i raise you ten pounds,just had a full English breakfast for tea.Mrs P is out for the day and i am looking after myself.Been gardening so i ain't coking aswell. so i went local ,a nice cafe near here.Nice treat.



I see your Full English Breakfast For Tea and I raise you one Black Forest Gateau.

This is rapidly becoming a gastronomic 'Mornington Crescent'.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Just been on to Twitter and Instagram and culled a few tedious people.



Didn't know it could kill. I'll stay away from the weapons grade social media.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jul 2019)

I just had a Beefburger with a slice of Onion and Cheese and some thin cut Chips (Maris Piper) with a Salad.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jul 2019)

Chicken and flatbreads tonight


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2019)

I managed to find enough energy to go for a 5 mile cycle ride. The bright yellow of the bike was daring me to go .
It has just been spitting with rain here. It looks like a brief shower as I can see blue sky approaching.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2019)

I am still snotified, and have now developed a cough.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> i raise you ten pounds,just had a full English breakfast for tea.Mrs P is out for the day and i am looking after myself.Been gardening so i ain't coking aswell. so i went local ,a nice cafe near here.Nice treat.


Something similar for me, but home cooked - scrambled eggs, beans, bacon & toast followed by a mug of coffee. 

This is definately one of the more mundane evenings.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2019)

Time for a  and a doughnut...


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2019)

I cant think which recycling bin is due for emptying in the morning. I think it's the brown coloured one for cardboard and paper. I'm going to put that one out and if it's not the right one at least it'll show I made an effort.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

All out on the same day here. I have it easy, I got banned from recycling, before the council introduced household recycling. Everything goes into a black(blue) bin bag.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jul 2019)

There's a sheet of OSB blocking the hall. It smells like a wonderful sawmill. I wish I was in Vancouver right now.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

slowmotion said:


> There's a sheet of OSB blocking the hall. It smells like a wonderful sawmill. I wish I was in Vancouver right now.


Is it yours, for the WDC?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> All out on the same day here. I have it easy, I got banned from recycling, before the council introduced household recycling.* Everything goes into a black(blue) bin bag.*


What, bottles and tins etc?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> What, bottles and tins etc?


Yep.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is it yours, for the WDC?


It's mine, and yes, by a tortuous route, it is being pressed into service for the WDC.

Pilchards are not involved this time......


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

slowmotion said:


> It's mine, and yes, by a tortuous route, it is being pressed into service for the WDC.
> 
> Pilchards are not involved this time......


Could you not use the oil for something?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

_Happy National Cheesecake Day!_


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Could you not use the oil for something?


Much as I love this entirely sustainable resource, I draw the line at snuffing up the stink of fish on a daily basis. Sorry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Potato salad, stir fried chilli greens and steamed fish is on the menu here tonight.
> 
> And I have a doughnut for afters.


Beef tenderloin wrapped in thick bacon, grilled along with two slices of a zucchini the size of an American football, and some corn(of course) and a half of a giant potato, and some grilled peppers. $2.50 for the tenderloin wrapped in bacon on y/s, due Wednesday.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Yep.


 But what about landfill problems? I recycle almost everything. My blue bin for 'non recyclable waste' is almost empty these days.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Beef tenderloin wrapped in thick bacon, grilled along with two slices of a zucchini the size of an American football, and some corn(of course) and a half of a giant potato, and some grilled peppers. $2.50 for the tenderloin wrapped in bacon on y/s, due Wednesday.


Is that just one meal?!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> _Happy National Cheesecake Day!_


Not here, yet.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> But what about landfill problems? I recycle almost everything. My blue bin for 'non recyclable waste' is almost empty these days.


They incinerate nearly 80% of what they collect. Leaving a pile of ashes that would cover the average size football pitch to a depth of six inches in a year.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Beef tenderloin wrapped in thick bacon, grilled along with two slices of a zucchini the size of an American football, and some corn(of course) and a half of a giant potato, and some grilled peppers. $2.50 for the tenderloin wrapped in bacon on y/s, due Wednesday.



Nom, nom, nom!!! 

Mine was all on YS. Goes without saying, of course...


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Is that just one meal?!


Yes, but not a lot of any of it. Needed A-1 for the steak, but HP for the thick bacon


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2019)

Oh, forgot to say, I put the green recycling bin out earlier.

Not enough in the black bag to warrant putting it out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> They incinerate nearly 80% of what they collect. Leaving a pile of ashes that would cover the average size football pitch to a depth of six inches in a year.


I'm on single stream recycling as well. But Bloomington, abutting Normal, has separate stream recycling.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> They incinerate nearly 80% of what they collect. Leaving a pile of ashes that would cover the average size football pitch to a depth of six inches in a year.


That's just put the mockers on me thinking I was doing my bit to save the planet.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> That's just put the mockers on me thinking I was doing my bit to save the planet.


That's what they do with the _"recycling"_ here. No idea what they do near you.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's what they do with the _recycling_ here. No idea what they do near you.


Ah, so maybe they (local council) do fill land! Phew, I can now carry on my recycling, in the knowledge i'm doing my bit for the planet.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2019)

Other than what goes in the green wheelie bin (garden waste and kitchen waste), all the other recyclables go into the blue wheelie bin.

And what I can't put in the blue wheelie bin, there's the recycling centre 10 mins up the road. Plus it gives me an excuse to go look at the bicycles they have for sale...


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2019)

Anyways, time for bed.

To sleep, perchance to dream...


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for bed.
> 
> To sleep, perchance to dream...


_"...ay, there's the rub, for in this sleep of death what dreams may come…”_

Away up that odd, even, wooden hill.


----------



## gbb (30 Jul 2019)

Not particually mundane for me, but mundane in the bigger scheme of things...today I wake up mortgage free


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> They incinerate nearly 80% of what they collect. Leaving a pile of ashes that would cover the average size football pitch to a depth of six inches in a year.


What happens to the ash ?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2019)

gbb said:


> Not particually mundane for me, but mundane in the bigger scheme of things...today I wake up mortgage free



It's a great feeling


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2019)

Socks don't last long these days ! If I find a pair which doesn't have a window in the toe I find an escape hatch has opened up in the heel !


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jul 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Didn't know it could kill. I'll stay away from the weapons grade social media.



It kills the brain cells scrolling through the same dross day in day out 

Some people get really angry about something and post it on social media achieving nothing so why bother? Those are the people I have unfollowed or blocked just don't want that negativity in my life


----------



## mybike (30 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I cant think which recycling bin is due for emptying in the morning. I think it's the brown coloured one for cardboard and paper. I'm going to put that one out and if it's not the right one at least it'll show I made an effort.



Our council have a calendar online that you can print.


----------



## mybike (30 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What happens to the ash ?



They cover football pitches with it, please.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> They cover football pitches with it, please.


Oh!


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Jul 2019)

Love Island is a cultural phenomenon!!!  according to bbc 

What has happened to the human race


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Socks don't last long these days ! If I find a pair which doesn't have a window in the toe I find an escape hatch has opened up in the heel !



Just had to chuck a pair today - large hole as I got them out of the drawer.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2019)

meta lon said:


> Love Island is a cultural phenomenon!!!  according to bbc
> 
> What has happened to the human race



God knows, had to change radio station this morning as it was going on and on about it. What was a local 'station' has now become 'national'.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2019)

Staff outing today. Introvert's nightmare.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jul 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I cant think which recycling bin is due for emptying in the morning. I think it's the brown coloured one for cardboard and paper. I'm going to put that one out and if it's not the right one at least it'll show I made an effort.


Do what I do - wait until the neighbours have put theirs out and follow their lead.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Staff outing today. Introvert's nightmare.


Sympathies.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What happens to the ash ?


They don't know what to do with it. Apparently it's "toxic", so it's just being piled up, ready for when they can do something with it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2019)

I can hear a rumbling sound in the distance. I'm wondering if it's the prediocted thunder,or the sound of the recycling bins being pushed onto the pavenment by the binmen that the lazy gits round here leave for them to do.

I was right by the way. It is the brown bin due for emptying.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2019)

meta lon said:


> Love Island is a cultural phenomenon!!!  according to bbc
> 
> What has happened to the human race


I'm going off the Beeb!


----------



## postman (30 Jul 2019)

Killing time,bag packed hospital tests this afternoon,including one invasive with a camera.Looking forward to that NOT.


----------



## postman (30 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm going off the Beeb!



Oh gawd don't get me started.I have never watched any crap like that.Everyone wants to be famous.Yesterday a tv star was found dead.Sorry she had died but 'STAR' i think not.Bit parts walk on parts.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> Killing time,bag packed hospital tests this afternoon,including one invasive with a camera.Looking forward to that NOT.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm going off the Beeb!


We have it over here, too.
It's why I'd rather watch YouTube and see some guy repair a bike, a motorcycle, or a Matchbox car, or railroad or cycling stuff.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> Killing time,bag packed hospital tests this afternoon,including one invasive with a camera.Looking forward to that NOT.


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Jul 2019)

meta lon said:


> Love Island is a cultural phenomenon!!!  according to bbc
> 
> What has happened to the human race



I have only seen adverts which show people in swimwear laying around a pool so I asked my colleagues who watch it 'what else is there?' apparently that is it


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2019)

Still snotified and full of cold.

But I had to cut down and tidy up an ornamental miniature (!) conifer that had keeled over and was blocking the drive. I've always hated the thing, but it was a gift from another family member to the late male parental unit and so it had to be planted in a prominent place or else there would be hell to pay.

I'm glad it is gone. So much more light. Will be taking some of the remains to the local recycling centre after lunch as there's far too much of it for my newly-emptied green wheelie bin.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2019)

Oh, it is


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh, it is


Tried here, then I went out & it stopped.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> Killing time,bag packed hospital tests this afternoon,including one invasive with a camera.Looking forward to that NOT.


Good luck .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2019)

postman said:


> Killing time,bag packed hospital tests this afternoon,including one invasive with a camera.Looking forward to that NOT.


Good luck .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I have only seen adverts which show people in swimwear laying around a pool so I asked my colleagues who watch it 'what else is there?' apparently that is it


Sounds exciting ! Does David Attenborough do the voice over ?


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Jul 2019)

Heavy rain in Lancaster... just realised how unusual it is to have it lashing against the front windows rather than the back.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2019)

Trip to the recycling centre sorted.

Mucky me soaped and scrubbed

It's stopped 

I am now decimating a packet of chocolate viennese.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Heavy rain in Lancaster... just realised how unusual it is to have it lashing against the front windows rather than the back.



I know your avatar says Lancaster is a small city, but I didn't realise it was small enough to have a back window.

(It's been a long day, that's my excuse anyway)


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Staff outing today. Introvert's nightmare.





Jenkins said:


> Sympathies.



Thanks. I made it till about 4pm and then escaped having had all the energy drained out of me.



postman said:


> Killing time,bag packed hospital tests this afternoon,including one invasive with a camera.Looking forward to that NOT.



My sister in law is a doctor in Japan, and she's getting licenced for a new internal camera the shape and size of a large tablet* so patients only have to swallow it. Hopefully it will gradually become available here...

* _ETA: for the benefit of people like @classic33 I should add I mean a small capsule of medicine, not the electronic device or stone with writing on. Thank you..._


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks. I made it till about 4pm and then escaped having had all the energy drained out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> My sister in law is a doctor in Japan, and she's getting licenced for a new internal camera the shape and size of a large tablet so patients only have to swallow it. Hopefully it will gradually become available here...


Similar to the thermometers you swallow, they too shall pass?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I know your avatar says Lancaster is a small city, but I didn't realise it was small enough to have a back window.
> 
> (It's been a long day, that's my excuse anyway)


It be Red Rose County though.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2019)

Ooops... I need a 

BRB...


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jul 2019)

I don't know if this is mundane or just simply one of those strange coincidences, but my round trip commute for the past two days has been exactly the same distance to the hundredth of a mile


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I don't know if this is mundane or just simply one of those strange coincidences, but my round trip commute for the past two days has been exactly the same distance to the hundredth of a mile
> View attachment 477782



But if it's the same commute...


----------



## Shearwater Missile (30 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I don't know if this is mundane or just simply one of those strange coincidences, but my round trip commute for the past two days has been exactly the same distance to the hundredth of a mile
> View attachment 477782


Can`t help but notice that the elevation gain is different if the route was the same or was it a different route that was the coincidence ?


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> But if it's the same commute...


Different lines round corners, avoiding parked cars, parking up away from the road while shopping, etc. I can't remember ever having done this, even over the course of a week!


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jul 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Can`t help but notice that the elevation gain is different if the route was the same or was it a different route that was the coincidence ?


Same route - it's just one of those Garmin 500 quirks of how it locks onto the satellites and changes in barometric pressure over a day.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (30 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Different lines round corners, avoiding parked cars, parking up away from the road while shopping, etc. I can't remember ever having done this, even over the course of a week!


I will admit that there is usually a slight variation due to what you just said. I have a Cateye computer with a magnet attached and of course if the tyre pressures are a little different or even standing up uphill can lessen the circumference of the front tyre. For you getting exactly the same distance is pretty good going, a hole in one in fact !


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2019)

Another blood donation later today

Anyway got to keep myself hydrated and fed so crackle & pop time here


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2019)

Morning!
The recycling bin men are going to have a shock this morning when they come to empty my bin . I was when I lifted the lid . It was full !


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2019)

Hello!
It isn't half quiet in here !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Hello!
> It isn't half quiet in here !


Disquieting, isn't it?


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jul 2019)

Good morning. Last day at work today. 

Interview tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Last day at work today.
> 
> Interview tomorrow afternoon.


Good luck with leaving and the interview tomorrow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Good luck with leaving and the interview tomorrow.



Thanks. Trying to do handover for some clients who need more support. The annoying thing is that I'm not being replaced so I'm relying on goodwill from other staff. Many aren't even trained to look after people with these issues but thankfully they're generally open and kind if they see a need.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Jul 2019)

This is the most hilarious thing I've read all week:

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-07...ly-turning-up-to-court-in-stolen-car/11370986


----------



## mybike (31 Jul 2019)

mybike said:


> Neighbour's garden has a nice new pond, after yesterdays rain. We have a few puddles. It's what happens when they build an estate where a field used to be.









Now ours has one too.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2019)

I have been in to town . Whilst I was there I bought some oil and a drinks bottle cage to go on my Dawes Shadow .

Did I mention that I bought another bike ?


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

Somewhat less snotified this morning, but I seem to have misplaced my get-up-and-go. 

I have finished one poem, but the other one is not coming quietly. How can eight lines of writing cause so much frustration?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2019)

Ooh! Simon Templar is at Brands Hatch in 1966 today !


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jul 2019)

Just had a card from the clients here to say goodbye. 

Not only is that very kind, but also the person giving it me took account of my introversion and did it privately rather than in front of the whole group.

Feeling sad but very touched right now...


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

It is  here.

I had planned on hauling some more of the conifer remains to the recycling centre, but I don't want to stick sopping wet bits of tree inside the car.

So plan B is called for. Namely redoing the engine drive belt on the mower. What's in the manual for belt alignment and adjustment is entirely logical according to my brain, and is nothing like what I saw when I dismantled the mower. Another one of my late father's mechanical botches, I presume...


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just had a card from the clients here to say goodbye. Not only is that very kind, but also the poerson giving it me took account of my intreversion and did it privately rather than in front of the whole group.
> 
> Feeling sad but very touched right now...



That's a really sweet thing to do.

And good luck for the future xxx


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

Right, off to go bludgeon a mower into submission.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, off to go bludgeon a mower into submission.


Why not adopt a donkey instead ? It's only £3.00 a week.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Jul 2019)

Just been to St Ives... Holy crap.. More people than sand grains.. I dont think it's a place I'll rush back too.
The 10 min train ride was lovely tho and only £4 return


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Why not adopt a donkey instead ? It's only £3.00 a week.



Do donkeys eat stinging nettles and cleavers? 

Anyways, mower now fixed and running as it should be. 

Now having a well earnt


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Somewhat less snotified this morning, but I seem to have misplaced my get-up-and-go.
> 
> I have finished one poem, but the other one is not coming quietly. How can eight lines of writing cause so much frustration?



I recon you've shared it, I've got blocked sinuses and I'm not one hundred percent.


----------



## Speicher (31 Jul 2019)

I am back briefly on this thread.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

dave r said:


> I recon you've shared it, I've got blocked sinuses and I'm not one hundred percent.



I didn't think I could sneeze as far as Coventry... 



Seriously, hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> I am back briefly on this thread.



Good to see you, Wol 

Won't you stay for a  at least?


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I didn't think I could sneeze as far as Coventry...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


Traveling at up to 35 meters per second, it could travel a fair old distance.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> Traveling at up to 35 meters per second, it could travel a fair old distance.



True, but I'm a two hour drive away from the purported destination LOL


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> True, but I'm a two hour drive away from the purported destination LOL


How fast do you drive?

35 metres a second is 78.293 mph!


----------



## Speicher (31 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Good to see you, Wol
> 
> Won't you stay for a  at least?



Yes, thank you. A strong cup of tea with one sugar has restorative properties. I need the healing properties of Tea. 


The bad news is that last week I was not on holiday. I was in Hopsital. Now at home recovering from fairly drastic surgery. 

Very extremely gently are welcome.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> How fast do you drive?
> 
> 35 metres a second is 78.293 mph!



Not too much slower than that... It's A14 / M6 almost all the way LOL


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> Yes, thank you. A strong cup of tea with one sugar has restorative properties. I need the healing properties of Tea.
> 
> 
> The bad news is that last week I was not on holiday. I was in Hopsital. Now at home recovering from fairly drastic surgery.
> ...



Awh hun, hope all is well with you xxx 

In the mean time, one restorative  wanging its way in your direction.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2019)

I see that Dinky Toys made a Speed of the Wind racing car 23e !


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Not too much slower than that... It's A14 / M6 almost all the way LOL


You've only to drive an hour, then sneeze in the right direction, before turning for home.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> Yes, thank you. A strong cup of tea with one sugar has restorative properties. I need the healing properties of Tea.
> 
> 
> The bad news is that last week I was not on holiday. I was in Hopsital. Now at home recovering from fairly drastic surgery.
> ...


Very gentle  from me. I'm glad that things are progressing well so far.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've only to drive an hour, then sneeze in the right direction, before turning for home.



But that won't give the desired effect. Droplet dispersal will be too fine - it's a relationship that's the square of distance.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2019)

I have taken Friday off work. No real reason, I just can't be bothered to go in.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I have taken Friday off work. No real reason, I just can't be bothered to go in.



Ah, a good old dose of CBA


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jul 2019)

Been for a night ride tonight with pub 2/3 way round.


----------



## dave r (31 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> Yes, thank you. A strong cup of tea with one sugar has restorative properties. I need the healing properties of Tea.
> 
> 
> The bad news is that last week I was not on holiday. I was in Hopsital. Now at home recovering from fairly drastic surgery.
> ...



 here we go, here's one from me, and best wishes that you are back to normal soon.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jul 2019)

Speicher said:


> I am back briefly on this thread.


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Jul 2019)

Best laid plans and all that...
I'd booked trains for a ride. Stevenage to Leeds, then up the Sett!e - Carlisle line, ride to Newcastle, train home. Simples. All arranged, hotel booked, job's a good 'un.
Tonight, on the News at Ten, landslide, Settle - Carlisle Line closed. Bugger!
I've been on the Rational Nail website. I can deffo get to Carlisle, but I don't know what train, via where or even when. I do know that some of the possible trains need a bike reservation.
Looks like I'm doing this on the Brompton!


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> Do donkeys eat stinging nettles and cleavers?



Nah you'd need a goat for that, mind you the trees wouldn't be safe then.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> Best laid plans and all that...
> I'd booked trains for a ride. Stevenage to Leeds, then up the Sett!e - Carlisle line, ride to Newcastle, train home. Simples. All arranged, hotel booked, job's a good 'un.
> Tonight, on the News at Ten, landslide, Settle - Carlisle Line closed. Bugger!
> I've been on the Rational Nail website. I can deffo get to Carlisle, but I don't know what train, via where or even when. I do know that some of the possible trains need a bike reservation.
> Looks like I'm doing this on the Brompton!



I can't "like" that. 

Shame there isn't an "aaaaaaaargh!" button. 

Hope you can get something sorted. And, as you say, there's always the Brommie.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Nah you'd need a goat for that, mind you the trees wouldn't be safe then.



NOTHING would be safe with a goat... 

It's bad enough that Mr and Mrs Bambi have taken a shine to my roses...  Shame venison is out of season right now...


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Jul 2019)

Reynard said:


> I can't "like" that.
> 
> Shame there isn't an "aaaaaaaargh!" button.
> 
> Hope you can get something sorted. And, as you say, there's always the Brommie.


Brommie is prepped. It should all be fine. I was looking forward to the S-C, but it'll be there next time.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2019)

Ooops. 

I have found a Motorsport photo archive that does images you want as posters, prints, other items etc. 

This could get very spendy... 

Naughty Reynard. 

(FYI: https://prints.motorsportimages.com )


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> Yes, thank you. A strong cup of tea with one sugar has restorative properties. I need the healing properties of Tea.
> 
> 
> The bad news is that last week I was not on holiday. I was in Hopsital. Now at home recovering from fairly drastic surgery.
> ...



Ugh. Get well soon @Speicher.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2019)

Pinch punch 

Morning all


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Aug 2019)

I quite like venison, but I don't buy it often. It's a little dear...
*gets coat*


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I recon you've shared it, I've got blocked sinuses and I'm not one hundred percent.


Perhaps you need to update your anti virus software ?


----------



## dave r (1 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Perhaps you need to update your anti virus software ?



Very good  I actually don't run an anti virus, I'm using linux Mint and don't need one.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2019)

Morning.
I went out to put my recycling box out and I discovered that my box runneth over!  I discovered that some peeps had put empty drinks cans in without squashing them. After some squashing I managed to get a lot more in . 
I find that squashed cans don't travel as far in strong winds .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> Yes, thank you. A strong cup of tea with one sugar has restorative properties. I need the healing properties of Tea.
> 
> 
> The bad news is that last week I was not on holiday. I was in Hopsital. Now at home recovering from fairly drastic surgery.
> ...


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2019)

Ooh! That was interesting! I can see the recycling men peeps from my window . I know they normally sort things into different sections , but I have never seen what happens when those are filled up . The  whole roof and side lifts up and the contents drop down inside !


----------



## postman (1 Aug 2019)

Right peeps must go and get showered i have been sat here in jimmies and dressing gown.Crap night again.Woken nearly every hour for a pee.Stupid infection.Feeling lethargic it's going to be a lazy day.Keep taking the pills only eleven more to go.Waiting for the real Postman to call with the appointment letter i want that scan done to see what is going on.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2019)

Our lavender is full of boos!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> Right peeps must go and get showered i have been sat here in jimmies and dressing gown.Crap night again.Woken nearly every hour for a pee.Stupid infection.Feeling lethargic it's going to be a lazy day.Keep taking the pills only eleven more to go.Waiting for the real Postman to call with the appointment letter i want that scan done to see what is going on.


I hope you get treated soon .


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Our lavender is full of boos!


Optional extra?


----------



## Phaeton (1 Aug 2019)

Haven't been out on the bike since week last Sunday & I can tell


----------



## mybike (1 Aug 2019)

meta lon said:


> Just been to St Ives... Holy crap.. More people than sand grains.. I dont think it's a place I'll rush back too.
> The 10 min train ride was lovely tho and only £4 return



Why we tend to go in June. Tho' it was wet this year.

https://www.aspects-holidays.co.uk/st-ives-webcam


----------



## Phaeton (1 Aug 2019)

So bored at work


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> My tomatoes are ripening nicely




TMI


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2019)

Of to an interview. 

Hopefully by the end I'll be a bit more clear on what they actually want me to do...


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Of to an interview.
> 
> Hopefully by the end I'll be a bit more clear on what they actually want me to do...


Break a leg.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2019)

That's the car loaded up with as much bits of miniature conifer as it can take. Trip to the recycling centre is on the agenda after lunch.

Miniature conifer is a bloomin' oxymoron. 

Whoever came up with that should be


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Of to an interview.
> 
> Hopefully by the end I'll be a bit more clear on what they actually want me to do...



Fingers and paws crossed for you from all of us here chez Casa Reynard xxx


----------



## fossyant (1 Aug 2019)

Mmmm chippy dinner


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2019)

The heavens have just opened here.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> The heavens have just opened here.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO I want to go out & don't like getting wet.


----------



## postman (1 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Break a leg.




Oh dahling you old thespian you.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO I want to go out & don't like getting wet.


Take a coat!


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2019)

It has now stopped  here, so I am going to head off to the recycling centre with bits of tree.

If there is someone in the sales area, I might try and persuade them that it is a good idea to put frame size as well as wheel size on their sales website.

Then I need to sit down and decide what photos to buy from that website.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2019)

Trip to the tip done and dusted. Back inside half an hour.

Had thought about going for a  but there is still  moving through. As I'm still a bit snotified and chesty, getting wet is not a good idea.

So I'm sat here with a  and listening to TMS instead.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2019)

And of course, it hasn't rained since I decided not to go out on the bike... Story of my life. 

So I've been sat here working on a very special scrapbook. I might have bought a few extra bits for it too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2019)

I had to reschedule the interview for various reasons. Will keep you informed.

ETA: Just got an email: it's 0930 tomorrow...


----------



## Phaeton (1 Aug 2019)

28.5 miles on MTB feel better now


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2019)

About to have spanish omelette for supper.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Aug 2019)

Finished fish and chips. Drinking beer.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2019)

I reigned in my enthusiasm and only bought five 10x8 prints. 

The rest can be for another time or three. Although I'm still rather tempted by the idea of the canvas wall art...


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2019)

Anyways, time for a  and maybe a biskit or three...


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I reigned in my enthusiasm and only bought five 10x8 prints.
> 
> The rest can be for another time or three. Although I'm still rather tempted by the idea of the canvas wall art...


Found out where you've been going wrong, when you go to the Land of Nod. You need to head for the East Riding, not the Wooden Hill.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Found out where you've been going wrong, when you go to the Land of Nod. You need to head for the East Riding, not the Wooden Hill.
> View attachment 478110



Oh!

I love that. Thanks for making me laugh!


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh!
> 
> I love that. Thanks for making me laugh!


It's a real place!
https://imfromyorkshire.uk.com/5-more-unusual-yorkshire-placenames/


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's a real place!
> https://imfromyorkshire.uk.com/5-more-unusual-yorkshire-placenames/



I know 

Just like Snodland and Freezywater and Cold Christmas and Great Snoring...


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I know
> 
> Just like Snodland and Freezywater and *Cold Christmas *and Great Snoring...


_"Somewhere near Cold Christmas Lane is the site of a mass burial of children, who froze to death in winter –hence the name of the lane. 

Nearby is the ruined church of St Mary and All Hallows (Saints), said to echo with the moans of the children."_


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"Somewhere near Cold Christmas Lane is the site of a mass burial of children, who froze to death in winter –hence the name of the lane.
> 
> Nearby is the ruined church of St Mary and All Hallows (Saints), said to echo with the moans of the children."_



OK, I've learnt something.

I've seen the sign while driving on the A10 and it always got me wondering.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2019)

Anyways, time for me to tootle off to bed.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for me to tootle off to bed.


The East Riding?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2019)

Morning all nice sunny start to the day here in Poshshire 
And thank goodness it's Friday at last


----------



## Illaveago (2 Aug 2019)

I'm feeling neglected !  The recycling men peeps didn't bother collecting our bin! Then to cap it all this morning we had the tv from the wrong area ! 
It was nice to have moved South West near to the coast for a change , but I would like to know what is going on around here.
Its happened again ! Devon and Cornwall.


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2019)

I've spent ages looking for my watch. I remembered setting it on the bathroom window sill before having a shower as I do every morning but could not remember picking it up. Wasn't on the window sill, couldn't find it it anywhere.

It turns out that it was on my wrist all along... I must have put it on after my shower....


----------



## Illaveago (2 Aug 2019)

Has there been a takeover ? They just announced that they have incorporatedthe West in to the South West! 

We have been annexed !


----------



## Phaeton (2 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Has there been a takeover ? They just announced that they have incorporatedthe West in to the South West!
> 
> We have been annexed !


It's the Boris factor, unless you are in the confines of Larndun then you don't matter


----------



## Illaveago (2 Aug 2019)

They have just come back without any explanation as to what happened .


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's the car loaded up with as much bits of miniature conifer as it can take. Trip to the recycling centre is on the agenda after lunch.
> 
> Miniature conifer is a bloomin' oxymoron.
> 
> Whoever came up with that should be



I have a very large conifer and two smaller ones. They've got to go!


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's the car loaded up with as much bits of miniature conifer as it can take. Trip to the recycling centre is on the agenda after lunch.
> 
> Miniature conifer is a bloomin' oxymoron.
> 
> Whoever came up with that should be





mybike said:


> I have a very large conifer and two smaller ones. They've got to go!



We're going to need a new thread if this level of arboreal excitement continues. May I suggest "The Conifer Chronicles"?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Aug 2019)

Hill repeats on the Brompton , followed by cheese on toast and now green tea. The lack of gearing on Brompton means you can get a good workout without needing a gratuitous hill, just a reasonablely long uphill.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We're going to need a new thread if this level of arboreal excitement continues. May I suggest "The Conifer Chronicles"?


Is that the one that came before Deciduous Diaries?


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2019)

Well, the car is loaded up with the last of the conifer. Trip to the tip after lunch via a stop to throw £20 of fuel in the car.

At least I can now open the garage door and get the mower out in order to tackle the jungle that is now my garden.

And I might even squeeze in a bike ride this afternoon.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Aug 2019)

Every garden should have a wild life zone. We have loads of bees and butterflies and birds visit our garden.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is that the one that came before Deciduous Diaries?



That was the first season....


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2019)

Finally had the chance to stop by Ely Cathedral and light that candle to give thanks for someone dear to me who has come out the other side of some pretty serious health problems.

Then I had a nice bike ride.

And now I am sitting down with an equally nice


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2019)

Got dragged to a local pub.. usually that would be OK as its 30 mins walk, but there is a Gin Group meeting and its all women. So left my missus chatting. Been sat outside with a beer or two or three. Could walk to another local pub and find a few sorry mates who never leave home or the village. I'm only nearly 50. 

The pub is nice but roasting and I'm not into light conversation with random old women, they won't get me biking...


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Aug 2019)

I've just water fed my palm trees outside in the garden area here. I have a Yucca and a fig tree on my south facing windowsill, but a big tree(not mine,it's been there for years) blocks most of the sun from them. I'm thinking about putting the fig and the yucca in the garden area to get all day sunshine( when it shines obviously), but i'm worried in case someone nicks them. I can't make my mind up. Keep safe on my shaded windowsill or put them in the garden and worry about them being stolen?


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Aug 2019)

Had a really good 12oz rump steak and an elegant Shiraz on weds night and can't stop thinking about it. It's like PTSD, but in a good way.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Had a really good 12oz rump steak and an elegant Shiraz on weds night and can't stop thinking about it. It's like PTSD, but in a good way.


Two days later and you're still thinking about it. Must have been good.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Had a really good 12oz rump steak and an elegant Shiraz on weds night and can't stop thinking about it. It's like PTSD, but in a good way.



You must have hollow legs... 12 oz of steak does me for three goes!!!


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> You must have hollow legs... 12 oz of steak does me for three goes!!!


Other than the drink, he makes no mention of anything else being eaten at the same time though.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Other than the drink, he makes no mention of anything else being eaten at the same time though.



True... But one would assume it came with chips and some suitable vegetable matter or other. And condiments.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2019)

Anyways, time to hoof off upstairs.

Sleep calls.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to hoof off upstairs.
> *
> Sleep calls.*


Sleep talking would be cheaper.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2019)

Why am I awake !!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2019)

Morning! I've got to get moving. My wife is doing a craft stall thingy and we have to load the car .


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Aug 2019)

Morning from sunny Peterborough
Drove back from near Falmouth yesterday, 7.5hrs with a stop at Gloucester services..
Had a nice week but as usual i love being home.

We seem to have had a hell of a wet few days in Peterborough looking at my pond and the garden.

View from our Cabin at Mabe Burnthouse, Falmouth harbour about 4 miles, could see the castle from the cabin, great binocular views


----------



## Phaeton (3 Aug 2019)

Funeral today of friend 46 is no age to go.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2019)

Waiting !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Why am I awake !!


You could be dreaming that you are awake !


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You could be dreaming that you are awake !


No I was awake


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You could be dreaming that you are awake !





biggs682 said:


> No I was awake



Yeah, but, but, you see, you _could _be asleep _right now_* right? and dreaming that you were awake last night, man...

*Some thoughts are so deep they are _thought_ in italics...


----------



## mybike (3 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You could be dreaming that you are awake !



And dreaming that you are replying.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> No I was awake


Past tense used I note.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Aug 2019)

Second lot of washing is on the line.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Aug 2019)

Sunny here, partly cloudy and cool.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sunny here, partly cloudy and cool.


Wind speed/direction, air pressure?

You could moonlight as a weather forecaster over here, with forecasts like that.


----------



## postman (3 Aug 2019)

Nearly time to go to see the outlaws.I have a couple of jobs to do while i am there,but this morning i have found a job to do here at home.So one rainy day next week,i shall clean the dust,fluff grease off the top of the kitchen cabinets.Oh my gawd,hot soapy water with bleach,is the order of the day.I went looking this morning at a lump of fluff hanging in a corner,it was then i saw the mess.Dirty dirty dirty.A job that needs doing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2019)

In case anyone needs cheering up today. One happy dog:


View: https://twitter.com/vastidity/status/1157087453884248064


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Aug 2019)

I've lost my sunglasses while out walking. I've either dropped them out my pocket or put them down on a bench and forgot to pick them up as I left. I'm not too bothered as they only cost me a fiver. This is why I wouldn't buy expensive ones. I could go back and retrace my steps, but I don't fancy walking the same 3 or so miles and besides, someone might've picked them up.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2019)

Not done much today - popped out for a few beers last night and my back is killing me ! 

Tonight's dinner is teriyaki chicken, beef, salmon, and veg. We have one of those 2ft long hot plates, so we are going to cook in the garden as it's too warm to be inside.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2019)

Spent the morning at a classic car meet in Ely (I went by bike!) and ogled some very nice machinery.

Popped into Tesco on the way home and came out with a shoulder of lamb on YS.

Back to Tesco in a bit to go grocery shopping / yellow stickering proper.

While I was out, the photos I ordered for my motor racing scrapbook turned up.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Funeral today of friend 46 is no age to go.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


>


Thanks, back now but still to come to terms with it, so unexpected.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Thanks, back now but still to come to terms with it, so unexpected.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Other than the drink, he makes no mention of anything else being eaten at the same time though.


The 12oz behamoth was served with roasted vine tomatoes and a pea shoot and stilton salad. GET IN MY BELLY.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> The 12oz behamoth was served with roasted vine tomatoes and a pea shoot and stilton salad. GET IN MY BELLY.


Seems I was wrong @Reynard, he didn't eat it alone.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2019)

Cooking..


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Cooking..
> 
> View attachment 478411


Can you, legally?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2019)

I am about to introduce the Elder Son to the delights of Babylon 5.

The importance of education in fine arts cannot be underestimated.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am about to introduce the Elder Son to the delights of Babylon 5.
> 
> The importance of education in fine arts cannot be underestimated.


Star Trek would be better.


----------



## gaijintendo (3 Aug 2019)

I just discovered that Harry Enfield's father Edward was a travel writer who wrote about cycling trips. Also, that he died this year.

I'm looking forward to learning about the man from the Freewheeling Through Ireland book I've just temporarily nabbed from the library.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am about to introduce the Elder Son to the delights of Babylon 5.
> 
> The importance of education in fine arts cannot be underestimated.


Have you consulted with @Reynard about this? Seems a momentous step to take unaided.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Aug 2019)

For dinner, I shall have the salad I was eating before a horde of rural characters crowded me out of my place at the restaurant. 
They were all visiting the table of some normal looking people behind me.
When I could no longer move, for the press of crowd, I asked my waitress for a to-go box.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> For dinner, I shall have the salad I was eating before a horde of rural characters crowded me out of my place at the restaurant.
> They were all visiting the table of some normal looking people behind me.
> When I could no longer move, for the press of crowd, I asked my waitress for a to-go box.


Was the latter as good as the salad?


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Police have just turned up, in force/numbers on the street. Not certain why, next step will be the whirly birds overhead.


----------



## Speicher (3 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Police have just turned up, in force/numbers on the street. Not certain why, next step will be the whirly birds overhead.



Duck?


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> Duck?


Why?


----------



## Speicher (3 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why?



Just trying to be funny. If whirly birds are around, you should duck out of the way of the rotor blades.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2019)

My wife didn't sell a thing. The people were too busy watching the dogs. She did win a dog jacket which she will send to her sister. Her sister isn't cold but her dog might be.
Meanwhile, I went to Colerne airfield with my BIL to watch him and others fly their model aeroplanes. It was quite nostalgic watching gliders and rubber powered models flying. They also had some vintage control line speed models there. All of the models were made from balsa.

I'm tired now I may go night nights.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> Just trying to be funny. If whirly birds are around, you should duck out of the way of the rotor blades.


They get low enough that I need to duck, I don't know what I'll do.

Back up just arrived.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> They get low enough that I need to duck, I don't know what I'll do.
> 
> Back up just arrived.



You seem surprisingly confident that you aren't the reason for this operation.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Star Trek would be better.



A discussion that could leave the Brexit thread in the shade...



Gravity Aided said:


> Have you consulted with @Reynard about this? Seems a momentous step to take unaided.



Well, so far Elder and Middle Son have been demanding to see the next one every time the credits come up.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You seem surprisingly confident that you aren't the reason for this operation.


They've not come "knocking on the door", yet. Easy enough find.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Thanks, back now but still to come to terms with it, so unexpected.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Cooking..
> 
> View attachment 478411



Mmmmm, that lot looks


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am about to introduce the Elder Son to the delights of Babylon 5.
> 
> The importance of education in fine arts cannot be underestimated.



Good choice. Of course it can't be underestimated.  One of life's greatest dilemmas is purple or green... 



Gravity Aided said:


> Have you consulted with @Reynard about this? Seems a momentous step to take unaided.



You called, M'lud?

Summoned I come to take the place that has been prepared for me. I am grey, I stand between the darkness and the light. We are grey, we stand between the candle and the star...


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> A discussion that could leave the Brexit thread in the shade...



Yeah, there is that... 



> Well, so far Elder and Middle Son have been demanding to see the next one every time the credits come up.



Yayyyyy!!! Did you start with "The Gathering", or did you go straight to "Midnight on the Firing Line"?


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Good choice. Of course it can't be underestimated.  One of life's greatest dilemmas is purple or green...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gone Slate Grey in colour, more than once, in the past. Got more than a few wondering.

That and being chest deep in a river whilst they stand shivering in the snow..


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2019)

I had good hunting in Tesco tonight... The fish, meat and deli counters are closed Sunday through to Wednesday, so what they can't keep, they have to clear...

So, to add to this morning's shoulder of lamb, I also acquired a large pack of steak mince, newmarket sausages, two whole rainbow trout, roast pork, a large Walkers pork pie and some posh sausage rolls. There was so much, the choice was overwhelming...

Also, on more standard stickering, I picked up some fresh pasta, a strawberry trifle, two stir fry selections, salad onions, a cauliflower, cress, sweet peppers, mushrooms, satsumas, a papaya, strawberries, raspberries, plums, cherries, a pineapple, and assorted croissants and pastries from the bakery.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2019)

Last of the police vehicles has just left.

Edited to add for @Andy in Germany
They all left without me.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

Oops, I forgot that I also bought a large chunk of dolcelatte, half a wheel of welsh cheddar and a quarter of a wheel of Manchego. 

I will need to think of things to do with cheese.  Other than cheese sandwiches, toasties yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oops, I forgot that I also bought a large chunk of dolcelatte, half a wheel of welsh cheddar and a quarter of a wheel of Manchego.
> 
> I will need to think of things to do with cheese.  Other than cheese sandwiches, toasties yadda yadda yadda.


Just eat it!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Aug 2019)

Supper time. 
Cheese and onion or spud pie to go with the mushy peas? Decisions decisions.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just eat it!



That too


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Supper time.
> Cheese and onion or spud pie to go with the mushy peas? Decisions decisions.



At this time of night?!?!?!?!  Or morning, if one wants to be truly pedantic...


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Supper time.
> Cheese and onion or spud pie to go with the mushy peas? Decisions decisions.


Will the pie be going onto the mushy peas, on the plate. Or will the mushy peas be poured over the pie?


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

Anyways, time to finish my  and then crash out. It's been a busy day.

FWIW, mushy peas are ghastly.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> At this time of night?!?!?!?!  Or morning, if one wants to be truly pedantic...


I've eaten my dinner gone two in the morning.

That's going out getting the spuds and cabbage, from the field, washing the bacon. Then boiling the whole lot.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Will the pie be going onto the mushy peas, on the plate. Or will the mushy peas be poured over the pie?


Always pie on top of peas. I'm having both pies by the way.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> At this time of night?!?!?!?!  Or morning, if one wants to be truly pedantic...


Just eating it now. That'll be it for food intake till I have a banana about 11 o clock.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2019)

Morning. Ughhh! 
Despite going to bed early I didn't get to sleep for ages! I couldn't keep my eyes open when downstairs, yet when my head hit the pillow I couldn't sleep.
I have been in a zombie state for most of the night .
No doubt later on today I will suddenly fall asleep.
Probably during the Grand Prix !


----------



## Phaeton (4 Aug 2019)

20 family members coming for a BBQ this afternoon, oh I wish I could go for a ride & miss it all


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 20 family members coming for a BBQ this afternoon, oh I wish I could go for a ride & miss it all



No Sunday morning family gathering today, everybodies away on holiday, so I get a rare chance for a Sunday ride, but I'll need to not get to far from home, my Good lady wasn't too bright yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 20 family members coming for a BBQ this afternoon, oh I wish I could go for a ride & miss it all


Hitch up the BBQ to the back of the bike and then go for a ride ! That would be fun !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> No Sunday morning family gathering today, everybodies away on holiday, so I get a rare chance for a Sunday ride, but I'll need to not get to far from home, my Good lady wasn't too bright yesterday.


You will have to do a circular route around your home so that you are never too far awsy .

I hope she feels better soon .


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You will have to do a circular route around your home so that you are never too far awsy .
> 
> I hope she feels better soon .



Thank you, If I ride the long route to Middleton Hall I can always turn off and ride a short route home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yayyyyy!!! Did you start with "The Gathering", or did you go straight to "Midnight on the Firing Line"?



Midnight. That said, Middle Son missed the first bit so "Gathering" may not be a bad idea...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 20 family members coming for a BBQ this afternoon, oh I wish I could go for a ride & miss it all



My sympathies @Phaeton. That sort of thing is tough enough at the best of times but it's worse when you're feeling emotionally delicate.


----------



## mybike (4 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am about to introduce the Elder Son to the delights of Babylon 5.
> 
> The importance of education in fine arts cannot be underestimated.



?



classic33 said:


> Star Trek would be better.



There's a difference?


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> No Sunday morning family gathering today, everybodies away on holiday, so I get a rare chance for a Sunday ride, but I'll need to not get to far from home, my Good lady wasn't too bright yesterday.




That sounds like a plan @dave r 
Same here, all family are in Cornwall so we're on pet duty, chickens, cat, Axolotl, Bearded Dragon... Wel actually i think its more like Zoo Duty ..


I got bitten to hell yesterday by nats on a woodland walk, been on antihistamines fore 6 weeks but im covered in big lumps this morning  bloody things.

I need a bike ride


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Aug 2019)

Moto GP Brno... Nice track


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Aug 2019)

My pedal bin's starting to smell,due to the high temperature in my kitchen. In a funny sort of a way I quite like the smell as it reminds me of those foreign holidays in hot climates where hotel and restaurant wheelie bins can stink to high heaven! All I need now is the sound of crickets to compliment the affect.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> My pedal bin's starting to smell,due to the high temperature in my kitchen. In a funny sort of a way I quite like the smell as it reminds me of those foreign holidays in hot climates where hotel and restaurant wheelie bins can stink to high heaven! All I need now is the sound of crickets to compliment the affect.



Here you go:

https://effects.wondershare.com/sound-effects/Cricket-Sound-4.html


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Was the latter as good as the salad?


The to go box fulfilled its purpose, the salad was still quite good by dinner.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why?


Stray rounds.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Stray rounds.


Hopefully they'd not be that bad a shot, if armed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2019)

Generally, it's the perps who can't hit a bull in the arse with a bass fiddle.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Aug 2019)

Been out for a heart and lung busting 3 hours. I do like these shorter rides where I can work hard without worrying about blowing up. Good for the fitness and building up an appetite for lunch.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My sympathies @Phaeton. That sort of thing is tough enough at the best of times but it's worse when you're feeling emotionally delicate.


Thanks @Andy in Germany all of them in small doses is okay, but all of them together for an indeterminate period is not, some don't seem to take the hint that it's time to leave.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Generally, it's the perps who can't hit a bull in the arse with a bass fiddle.


No bulls nearby and I'd my backside covered.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

Urgh, I didn't sleep too well either. Struggled to get to sleep (really achey after yesterday) and then had some really weird dreams. So if my cogs don't mesh today, you'll all know why. 

Anyways, BTCC from Snetterton, Hungarian GP and then there's the London Surrey cycley thing later as well.

Sausage rolls for lunch tho


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. Ughhh!
> Despite going to bed early I didn't get to sleep for ages! I couldn't keep my eyes open when downstairs, yet when my head hit the pillow I couldn't sleep.
> I have been in a zombie state for most of the night .
> No doubt later on today I will suddenly fall asleep.
> Probably during the Grand Prix !



Most Grands Prix have that effect on one...

Roll on BTCC race 2...


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 20 family members coming for a BBQ this afternoon, oh I wish I could go for a ride & miss it all



That would be my idea of a nightmare. Fortunately I don't have 20 family members...


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

mybike said:


> There's a difference?



Oh, very much so.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2019)

Sat in the garden on the laptop. Just hope the rain holds off for our neighbours in Whaley Bridge.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Aug 2019)

I'm guessing there will be a flood of offers for Whalley Bridge properties now.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2019)

meta lon said:


> That sounds like a plan @dave r
> Same here, all family are in Cornwall so we're on pet duty, chickens, cat, Axolotl, Bearded Dragon... Wel actually i think its more like Zoo Duty ..
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, it worked out nicely, 62 enjoyable miles covered, my stepchildren were there when I got home which was nice, the only downside was that my stepdaughter had been shopping and had brought us a food parcel, with me not being there to say yes or no to what she'd brought we've now got enough cake and biscuits in the house to last a family for a month.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

Interesting GP to say the least. And good to see Ferrari floundering around over a minute behind. Just like in the old days LOL.

Plus two 2nd places for Dan Cam in the BTCC. Roll on race 3!


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Sat in the garden on the laptop. Just hope the rain holds off for our neighbours in Whaley Bridge.


Wouldn't a chair have been more comfortable than the laptop.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't a chair have been more comfortable than the laptop.



Possibly..


----------



## Phaeton (4 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Fortunately I don't have 20 family members...


Neither do I, these are all outlaws


----------



## Phaeton (4 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Plus two 2nd places for Dan Cam in the BTCC. Roll on race 3!





Spoiler



Erm where are the spoiler tags


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Neither do I, these are all outlaws


Bounty on them?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2019)

I was about to say that its raining when my tablet crashed . It's stopped now .

It was a good job that I went out for my ride this morning. I did 8 miles.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Been out for a heart and lung busting 3 hours. I do like these shorter rides where I can work hard without worrying about blowing up. Good for the fitness and building up an appetite for lunch.


I mustn't do that or mine will go Bang!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Most Grands Prix have that effect on one...
> 
> Roll on BTCC race 2...


You prefer dodgems ?


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Erm where are the spoiler tags



Oops...

In my defence, you never said you weren't watching...


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You prefer dodgems ?



Well, the eye candy is (mostly) better...

And there's the small matter of better on-track action.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

Race 3, here we come!!!


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

Hmm, them F1 drivers could learn a lot from this, I think...


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

Now that was a cracking race.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

Mmmmf, handbags at dawn...


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2019)

Al fresco again...


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Aug 2019)

I'm just quaffing the left over gravy from a turkey roast made with the juices from the bird.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Al fresco again...
> View attachment 478647



More fine looking results.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

I'm about to go and wang two rainbow trout in the oven.

One with lemon, garlic and parsley, which I'll have cold later in the week, and the other, with ginger, garlic, scallions and soy - which I'll have tonight with stir fried veg and noodles.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Al fresco again...
> View attachment 478647



The feeding of the five thousand...


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> The feeding of the five thousand...



Actually two of us. Son fast asleep and daughter is out. We do have 4 take away boxes filled for our lunches next week.


----------



## alicat (4 Aug 2019)

Just thrown away 97 pages of safety instructions for my new hedge trimmer. I passed up on the chance to learn/brush up 8 other languages 'cos I'm quite busy at work next week.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

*BURP* 

That trout was lush... Hooray for yellow stickers!!!

Had a punnet of raspberries for afters as well.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Aug 2019)

Finally they have all gone


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Finally they have all gone



Time for a well-earnt  methinks...


----------



## Phaeton (4 Aug 2019)

Or watch 3 taped races not that I use tapes


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Or watch 3 taped races not that I use tapes



IKWYM 

BTW, race 3 is a peach - throwback Sunday


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Finally they have all gone



Well done, you made it.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

Aaaaah, a nice 

There might also be some custard cream biskits involved. They sort of fell off the shelf and landed in my shopping trolley yesterday. I've no idea how that might have happened...


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaah, a nice
> 
> There might also be some custard cream biskits involved. They sort of fell off the shelf and landed in my shopping trolley yesterday. I've no idea how that might have happened...


Paid for?


----------



## Jenkins (5 Aug 2019)

The anorak has been truly exercised this weekend. Two days at Snetterton watching the BTCC and all the support serties, made it home this evening in time to watch the whole of the IMSA race from Road America, currently watching the F1 from Hungary and I've bookmarked the British GTs from Brands Hatch to watch on Youtube after work tomorrow.



Reynard said:


> <snip>
> Anyways, BTCC from Snetterton, <and snip again>



If I'd know you were watchingI'd have made a "Hello Reynard" banner and hung it on the fencing 

And in other news, the non-recycling bin has been put out for the first time in 4 weeks. Don't tell East Suffolk council, but it includes a bin bag of grass clippings from when I mowed the lawn last week (I refuse to pay the extra £45 per yer for garden & food waste collection considering how little other waste I create)


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Paid for?



Of course they were paid for. 

As if I'd cause a kerfuffle over 44p...


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Of course they were paid for.
> 
> As if I'd cause a kerfuffle over 44p...


They could have fallen in after the till, the way some displays are laid out.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> The anorak has been truly exercised this weekend. Two days at Snetterton watching the BTCC and all the support serties, made it home this evening in time to watch the whole of the IMSA race from Road America, currently watching the F1 from Hungary and I've bookmarked the British GTs from Brands Hatch to watch on Youtube after work tomorrow.



I think you've definitely out-anoraked me.  (Says she who has spent the evening wading through old FF2000 race results with varying degrees of luck...)



> If I'd know you were watching I'd have made a "Hello Reynard" banner and hung it on the fencing



Awh xxx 

On the upsides, good racing at Snet. The third touring car race...


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> They could have fallen in after the till, the way some displays are laid out.



A physical impossibility in this case. The biscuit aisle is the opposite end of the store.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> A physical impossibility in this case. The biscuit aisle is the opposite end of the store.


Local large one had a Jaffa Cake display near the door. It upped and disappeared on Saturday.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Local large one had a Jaffa Cake display near the door. It upped and disappeared on Saturday.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

Anyways, nunnight one and all.

And please, Mr Morpheus, no weird dreams tonight. I really could use some actual sleep.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


>


Not even Yellow Stickered either!



Reynard said:


> Anyways, nunnight one and all.
> 
> And please, Mr Morpheus, *no weird dreams tonight.* I really could use some actual sleep.


Jaffa Cakes walking out the door.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Aug 2019)

I seem to have caught some kind of bug yesterday, or perhaps ate something bad? I've felt nauseous since yesterday, and ate very little dinner last night (had to force it down). Since then, I've eaten nothing (it's after noon, here), and now I'm feeling nauseous partly due to not eating. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2019)

Monday morning and more blood tests


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Aug 2019)

It's wet, it's Monday and i have to go back to work... 
Sorry to spoil the mudane mood


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I seem to have caught some kind of bug yesterday, or perhaps ate something bad? I've felt nauseous since yesterday, and ate very little dinner last night (had to force it down). Since then, I've eaten nothing (it's after noon, here), and now I'm feeling nauseous partly due to not eating. It's a vicious cycle.



Eww. I hope you are recovering. I had that a week or two ago (Kids passed it on, bless 'em) It isn't fun.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2019)

It's _raining_. That's not the weather I ordered.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> BTW, race 3 is a peach - throwback Sunday


Little too much like Stockcars, great to see Plato back at the pointy end, but unless he can win fairly (robust is okay, cheating is not) he needs to hang up his gloves.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I seem to have caught some kind of bug yesterday, or perhaps ate something bad? I've felt nauseous since yesterday, and ate very little dinner last night (had to force it down). Since then, I've eaten nothing (it's after noon, here), and now I'm feeling nauseous partly due to not eating. It's a vicious cycle.


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Lullabelle (5 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I seem to have caught some kind of bug yesterday, or perhaps ate something bad? I've felt nauseous since yesterday, and ate very little dinner last night (had to force it down). Since then, I've eaten nothing (it's after noon, here), and now I'm feeling nauseous partly due to not eating. It's a vicious cycle.



 as odd as it sounds, try drinking flat coca cola, that is a great tummy settler.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2019)

Morning. I have a cuddly cat on my lap . 

Sharp teeth and claws await !


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> as odd as it sounds, try drinking flat coca cola, that is a great tummy settler.


Actually, I drank soy milk instead, which works reasonably well. It has calories, and so helps prevent the nausea induced by my not eating, and it's easier to force down than food, which I can't tolerate right now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2019)

I've found a campsite a few metres from where I'm applying for a job. All I have to do now is borrow a tent and I'm set for the two days I have to work there...


----------



## Paulus (5 Aug 2019)

It's raining again, and I am taking the dog for a walk shortly.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I seem to have caught some kind of bug yesterday, or perhaps ate something bad? I've felt nauseous since yesterday, and ate very little dinner last night (had to force it down). Since then, I've eaten nothing (it's after noon, here), and now I'm feeling nauseous partly due to not eating. It's a vicious cycle.


Clearly unrelated due to distance but my 8 year old Grandson came down with something yesterday as well on his birthday, so for the party we had for him, he wasn't there.


Lullabelle said:


> as odd as it sounds, try drinking flat coca cola, that is a great tummy settler.


Proven to work, also works on seized rusty parts, but worrying really.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Aug 2019)

This is the A82 through somebody’s windscreen. This is one of the better bits above Tyndrum. Don’t fancy cycling in that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Clearly unrelated due to distance but my 8 year old Grandson came down with something yesterday as well on his birthday, so for the party we had for him, he wasn't there.



Speaking personally that's my ideal way to experience a party but it's a bit rotten if he was looking forward to it...



Phaeton said:


> Proven to work, also works on seized rusty parts, but worrying really.



Also good for cleaning crud off ceramics: pour it down the bog and it'll apparently make it lovely and shiny.

A friend from the US reckoned drinking the stuff was a long-term investment: it saved embalming costs.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's _raining_. That's not the weather I ordered.


You remember that sunny weather you had a while back. The lot you refused to send to where it should have been?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You remember that sunny weather you had a while back. The lot you refused to send to where it should have been?



You sir, have a disturbingly long memory for meteorological slights.

PS: The sun came out, so meh...


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaah, a nice
> 
> There might also be some custard cream biskits involved. They sort of fell off the shelf and landed in my shopping trolley yesterday. I've no idea how that might have happened...



It is a phemonomonom that also occurs with on-line orders. 

Some fresh cream choux buns, a packet of Highlanders bortshread, and a large packet of Thai spiced crackers have been added to my on-line order by some sort of tinternet trickery. Oh and a packet of Lotus Bi Scoffs.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaah, a nice
> 
> There might also be some custard cream biskits involved. They sort of fell off the shelf and landed in my shopping trolley yesterday. I've no idea how that might have happened...



They don't count if you cycled to the shops.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, nunnight one and all.
> 
> And please, Mr Morpheus, no weird dreams tonight. I really could use some actual sleep.


The other night, I dreamed I had gotten a digital SLR camera, but last night I dreamed I found it was a film camera, after all. 
I wound up dismayed by a non-existent imaginary camera,that turned out to be less than expected, in my dreams.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

Well, it was  here this morning, so grass cutting has to be put back... *again* 

On the upsides, I made some Filet Americain for lunch 

I did have a so-so night's sleep, but I did have a weird dream involving a sketch pad, a bottle of fizzy orange pop and a certain racing driver. I can understand the sketch pad and the racing driver, but I don't drink fizzy pop...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2019)

This is to say we've been sent a Japanese 45th anniversary presentation pack of Kit-Kats by the inlaws.

It looks like this:






So there.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2019)

I had the first of my Runner Beans with the Dinner yesterday (Pork Shoulder roasted on a bed of Carrots, Celery, a quartered Apple and quartered Onion with the Veg then covered with Cider)


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I had the first of my Runner Beans with the Dinner yesterday (Pork Shoulder roasted on a bed of Carrots, Celery, a quartered Apple and quartered Onion with the Veg* then covered with Cider) *


You or the veg?


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

Well, lunch was very delectable... 

Fresh bread with filet americain (both homemade) followed by a flat peach and half a papaya. And two  of course.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I seem to have caught some kind of bug yesterday, or perhaps ate something bad? I've felt nauseous since yesterday, and ate very little dinner last night (had to force it down). Since then, I've eaten nothing (it's after noon, here), and now I'm feeling nauseous partly due to not eating. It's a vicious cycle.



Hope you feel more chipper soon - sounds like the bug that's been doing the rounds.

Just be thankful you didn't have the explosive bum burps to accompany it. 

P.S. Peppermint tea is very good at settling a dicky tum.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Little too much like Stockcars, great to see Plato back at the pointy end, but unless he can win fairly (robust is okay, cheating is not) he needs to hang up his gloves.



Hrmph... 

I watched the '96 BTCC review previous week (as you do), and compared to the super touring era, Plato v Sutton was pretty tame to be honest. Having said that, Ash wasn't entirely blameless either.

P.S. Plato has done a season of long oval stock cars 

P.P.S. I'm not a Jason Plato fan.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> It is a phemonomonom that also occurs with on-line orders.
> 
> Some fresh cream choux buns, a packet of Highlanders bortshread, and a large packet of Thai spiced crackers have been added to my on-line order by some sort of tinternet trickery. Oh and a packet of Lotus Bi Scoffs.



Ah, I'm not the only one it happens to, then. Thank goodness for that.  I was starting to think I was a bit 

Although the Bi Scoffs - I make my own.  I have a cracking recipe for those. They're really easy to make. (As is the spice mix for them).


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> They don't count if you cycled to the shops.



I did.  Wheeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> The other night, I dreamed I had gotten a digital SLR camera, but last night I dreamed I found it was a film camera, after all.
> I wound up dismayed by a non-existent imaginary camera,that turned out to be less than expected, in my dreams.



Aaaargh, I *hate* dreams like that...


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, it was  here this morning, so grass cutting has to be put back... *again*
> 
> On the upsides, I made some Filet Americain for lunch
> 
> I did have a so-so night's sleep, but I did have a weird dream involving a sketch pad, a bottle of fizzy orange pop and a certain racing driver. I can understand the sketch pad and the racing driver, but I don't drink fizzy pop...


You will walk past a fizzy pop display, near the exit/entrance, the next time you enter and go "yellow stickering"


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You or the veg?


I may have been a touch 'Marinated'


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You or the veg?



I was wondering that myself.



raleighnut said:


> I may have been a touch 'Marinated'



Could you taste the beans?



Reynard said:


> P.S. Peppermint tea is very good at settling a dicky tum.



An underappreciated aspect of peppermint tea. People here recommend camomile, but I find Peppermint works better and tastes marginally less repellent.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've found a campsite a few metres from where I'm applying for a job. All I have to do now is borrow a tent and I'm set for the two days I have to work there...



So, campsite booked. Ticket selected, "Pay" button clicked; computer "Error" message sworn at, process restarted; payment successfully made. 

I've booked local trains this time so I have a bit more space to take the Xtracycle: with a tent I think I'll need it.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Could you taste the beans?



Yep they were lush, straight from plant to sink>chopping board>saucepan> plate in about 20minutes, they're also a 'stringless' variety so you can just slice them. 

EDIT - I should mention that the veg that the Pork was roasted on was not for eating but for gravy stock making after the meat was removed to 'rest' the veg and remaining liquor were boiled up (with the addition of another pint of Cider) 

This actually makes the Gravy one of the most expensive (per serving) items of the meal but Grand-Daughter #3 approved.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> So, campsite booked. Ticket selected, "Pay" button clicked; computer "Error" message sworn at, process restarted; payment successfully made.
> 
> I've booked local trains this time so I have a bit more space to take the Xtracycle: with a tent I think I'll need it.


How big a tent are you taking?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> How big a tent are you taking?



Right now it's about 40cm by 30cm by 15cm.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Right now it's about 40cm by 30cm by 15cm.


And you require more space, for that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And you require more space, for that.



That plus work stuff: my heavy work clothes and my S3 class safety boots don't squish down like a pair of trekking trou' and Birkenstock sandals would. If I was staying in a hotel that would be all, but I need to get those plus tent/roll/bag etc into the bike too.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2019)

Sun's out


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Sun's out


Ignite blue touch paper and retire.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

Ah, nothing beats a good  after a nice


----------



## tyred (5 Aug 2019)

Based on my observations during my ride this afternoon, I think it is time to fit a snorkel and flippers to my cycling attire.

But carbon, alloy, titanium or double butted steel snorkel. How can I tell which is best


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2019)

That was good !  Just watching Sage and Onion with Felicity Candle hitting an alternator with a spanner, saying that it was a starter pinion problem on her Landrover.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> That was good !  Just watching Sage and Onion with Felicity Candle hitting an alternator with a spanner, saying that it was a starter pinion problem on her Landrover.



I have _no idea_ what you are talking about...


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

Aug. 1–7: International Clown Week.

Who's celebrating?


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> That was good !  Just watching Sage and Onion with Felicity Candle hitting an alternator with a spanner, saying that it was a starter pinion problem on her Landrover.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> That was good !  Just watching Sage and Onion with Felicity Candle hitting an alternator with a spanner, saying that it was a starter pinion problem on her Landrover.


I don't know what you're saying, but you sure make it sound interesting.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2019)

Rosemary and Thyme?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=62NacMkXX6o


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2019)

I have spent the evening in the company of Salvo Montalbano and co. Need some levity after that. "As Per Procedure" is one of the grimmer episodes for sure...

Time for another  first, methinks.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2019)

tyred said:


> Based on my observations during my ride this afternoon, I think it is time to fit a snorkel and flippers to my cycling attire.
> 
> But carbon, alloy, titanium or double butted steel snorkel. How can I tell which is best


Carbon's no good - it melts in the rain as any good cyclist knows.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I seem to have caught some kind of bug yesterday, or perhaps ate something bad? I've felt nauseous since yesterday, and ate very little dinner last night (had to force it down). Since then, I've eaten nothing (it's after noon, here), and now I'm feeling nauseous partly due to not eating. It's a vicious cycle.


Given your exertions in the Alps recently, is it 'Lack of Altitude' sickness???


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2019)

I have to go in to work an hour early tomorrow afternoon to take part in a conference call - on a new system that very few people are using which is way more complicated that the old system and about a process that nobody understands.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> *I have to go in to work an hour early tomorrow afternoon* to take part in a conference call - on a new system that very few people are using which is way more complicated that the old system and about a process that nobody understands.


Is that later today, Tuesday, or tomorrow, Wednesday?


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is that later today, Tuesday, or tomorrow, Wednesday?


Oops - that's Tuesday afternoon, as in today, by the conventional way of timing things on the 24hr clock.

Tomorrow starts after I've woken up in the morning as far as I'm concerned 'though!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Given your exertions in the Alps recently, is it 'Lack of Altitude' sickness???


Yep, aka "back to the cyclist-hating country" sickness. 
I definitely have a col deficiency, but unfortunately there's no tablets for that.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hope you feel more chipper soon - sounds like the bug that's been doing the rounds.
> 
> Just be thankful you didn't have the explosive bum burps to accompany it.
> 
> P.S. Peppermint tea is very good at settling a dicky tum.


Gastroenteritis, according to a doctor I just saw. What goes in, comes out.  Not that much has gone in the last 2 days: I have to force myself just to drink something.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2019)

Tuesday morning and all is good in Poshshire 
No great news so carry on


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Aug 2019)

Prepare to be messed up! 


View: https://twitter.com/ThamKhaiMeng/status/1157962976474873861

(there's a few replies with similarly intriguing illusions)


----------



## mybike (6 Aug 2019)

tyred said:


> Based on my observations during my ride this afternoon, I think it is time to fit a snorkel and flippers to my cycling attire.
> 
> But carbon, alloy, titanium or double butted steel snorkel. How can I tell which is best



Doesn't carbon melt or summat?



Jenkins said:


> Carbon's no good - it melts in the rain as any good cyclist knows.



Ooops, beaten to it.


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2019)

Still decorating the bedroom. Walls going matt white, but taking 4 plus coats to cover up old paint !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2019)

Morning!

I'm not home alone today . I have the grand kids with me .


----------



## Threevok (6 Aug 2019)

One for Drago

*Caldicot man reunited with vintage police car after 33 years*

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-49238374


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Right now it's about 40cm by 30cm by 15cm.


Is that fully erected ?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have _no idea_ what you are talking about...


It is a crime series. Imagine Rainbow ( children's programme) doing Inspector Morse !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Still decorating the bedroom. Walls going matt white, but taking 4 plus coats to cover up old paint !


Paint doesn't have body anymore !


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is that fully erected ?



I'm guessing it'll be a bit bigger then.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Aug 2019)

I had rain overnight. First time in a month, or thereabouts.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had rain overnight. First time in a month, or thereabouts.



Are we talking an extremely localised weather event here, or were other people rained on as well?


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Aug 2019)

Many were rained on, but few were measuring it . 0.34, BTW.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Aug 2019)

Last time I had significant rain, over 0.15 in, was July 3. 2.95 Inches.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2019)

It just started raining as I was getting the washing in !


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Many were rained on, but few were measuring it . 0.34, BTW.



Aha, Calvinist Rain...


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2019)

We are trying to explain to Schrodie what tiny peeps are !


----------



## Speicher (6 Aug 2019)

Neither Bob nor Kizzy understand the concept of tiny peeps. They can sense one at a distance of fifty yards, and then Bob or Kizzy will make a very swifto move to be one hundred or more yards away.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> Neither Bob nor Kizzy understand the concept of tiny peeps. They can sense one at a distance of fifty yards, and then Bob or Kizzy will make a very swifto move to be one hundred or more yards away.



My Kizzy is the opposite, she'll have fuss from anyone however she does like licking them too then gnawing gently as well.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It just started raining as I was getting the washing in !



I've got a lineful dried as well, I didn't think I would, it was raining as I drove to yoga this morning, but its all dried and in the basket, and I've got another load to go out tomorrow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I've got a lineful dried as well, I didn't think I would, it was raining as I drove to yoga this morning, but its all dried and in the basket, and I've got another load to go out tomorrow.



I've just washed _both _my sleeping bags.

They are both green.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2019)

Didn't sleep that well again. More weird dreams. 

After loading up the crock pot with tonight's supper, I cut some grass, ahem, weeds this morning. So lovely having a functional mower again. The garden around the house is starting to look vaguely presentable again.

Had planned on doing some more after lunch, but a bit of a deluge kind of put pay to that. It's now bright sunshine outside, but everything is sopping wet.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We are trying to explain to Schrodie what tiny peeps are !



Poppy and Lexi tend to do disappearing acts when they see small peeps. They are not terribly keen. Mind you, neither am I...


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2019)

Getting the bike out of the shed earlier, I discovered the reason why I was woken by a loud noise this morning



Window 1, collared dove (r.i.p.) 0


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Getting the bike out of the shed earlier, I discovered the reason why I was woken by a loud noise this morning
> View attachment 478924
> 
> Window 1, collared dove (r.i.p.) 0



Ooops.

Free pigeon for a pie, I suppose...


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ooops.
> 
> Free pigeon for a pie, I suppose...


Unfortunately the local insects had already started on it so it went over the fence for the larger wildlife to snack upon.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We are trying to explain to Schrodie what tiny peeps are !


Short look!


----------



## mudsticks (6 Aug 2019)

Just finished weeding the celeriac 






Ooops sorry forgot to add the picture 

Oh, and some lay-dee has won some bike race or another...



https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...first-woman-win-transcontinental-cycling-race


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Unfortunately the local insects had already started on it so it went over the fence for the larger wildlife to snack upon.



Ah well, someone (or rather, something) got a free meal.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2019)

Sat here with a nice mug of chai.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Aug 2019)

Had a tomato sandwich over keyboard. Two times I had to clean up after tomato escaped.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Aug 2019)

Normal service has been resumed 
Two colleagues have had long weekends, both finished last Thursday and returned today. One went away with her friend and their daughters-she stared moaning about her partner and their son-which she does every day, the other want on a rally with her husband, their daughter and a bunch of friends-she has a 'drama' today as she does most days-her mum is in hospital and everyone has to know. We had a new guy start last Monday, she rattled on at him about her mum..on his 1st day! Neither keep things to themselves-everyone has to know everything whether you want to or not. They can both be emotionally draining


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2019)

Mmmmm, lovely supper here chez Casa Reynard - and all on Yellow Sticker too... 

Slow cooked shoulder of lamb with garlic, rosemary and oregano, bulgur wheat with parsley, mint and lemon, steamed veggies (carrots & green beans), gravy and a yoghurt, mint and garlic dressing.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Aug 2019)

Just had home made chicken satay followed by strawberries and yoghurt


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Normal service has been resumed
> Two colleagues have had long weekends, both finished last Thursday and returned today. One went away with her friend and their daughters-she stared moaning about her partner and their son-which she does every day, the other want on a rally with her husband, their daughter and a bunch of friends-she has a 'drama' today as she does most days-her mum is in hospital and everyone has to know. We had a new guy start last Monday, she rattled on at him about her mum..on his 1st day! Neither keep things to themselves-everyone has to know everything whether you want to or not. They can both be emotionally draining



Ah... One of those ---> 

Or rather, two...


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah... One of those --->
> 
> Or rather, two...



Hmm...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2019)

Another Babylon 5 episode watched. 

Boys are now hooked.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Another Babylon 5 episode watched.
> 
> Boys are now hooked.



Yayyyyyy!!! Success!!! 

Where have you got to?


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yayyyyyy!!! Success!!!
> 
> Where have you got to?


The foot of his stairs.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> The foot of his stairs.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2019)

J'Kar just survived the assassination attempt. Series 1 Episode 5.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> J'Kar just survived the assassination attempt. Series 1 Episode 5.


Any grassy knolls?


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> J'Kar just survived the assassination attempt. Series 1 Episode 5.



Ah, "Parliament of Dreams"

One of my favourite episodes. 

"You will know pain, and you will know fear, and then you will die. Have a pleasant flight."


----------



## raleighnut (6 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> "You will know pain, and you will know fear, and then you will die. Have a pleasant flight."



Ryanair ?


----------



## raleighnut (6 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Ryanair ?





View: https://youtu.be/uVASZ2lCY5Y


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Ryanair ?


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/uVASZ2lCY5Y




I've seen this one before. It's very funny. 

Flights for 50p


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2019)

Breezy here 
Let's get the day started


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any grassy knolls?



Not yet. No Squirrels either.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Unfortunately the local insects had already started on it so it went over the fence for the larger wildlife to snack upon.



Next doors cat....?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Normal service has been resumed
> Two colleagues have had long weekends, both finished last Thursday and returned today. One went away with her friend and their daughters-she stared moaning about her partner and their son-which she does every day, the other want on a rally with her husband, their daughter and a bunch of friends-she has a 'drama' today as she does most days-her mum is in hospital and everyone has to know. We had a new guy start last Monday, she rattled on at him about her mum..on his 1st day! Neither keep things to themselves-everyone has to know everything whether you want to or not. They can both be emotionally draining


Do you feel like you are living in an episode of EastEnders ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2019)

We're having a whacking great storm with heavy rain and thunder.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2019)

Very blustery here, but I have spent the morning gradually taming the jungle that is my garden. The rebuilt cutting deck on the mower is performing well, although an upcoming task for the winter will be removing the blades and sharpening them.

I am now about to tootle off for a bite of lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2019)

I would like a refund on today's weather forecast. 

It was not supposed to rain. And yet it's been coming down in stair rods. Only just starting to clear up now.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2019)

We got lost in a large Maize Maze and had to call for help !
I was starting to get weary so I was glad to be rescued.
I have been feeling a bit woozy the past couple of days and not much sleep last night hasn't helped.


----------



## postman (7 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Cooking..
> 
> View attachment 478411




So that is your meal sorted,what are the others having.


----------



## postman (7 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We got lost in a large Maize Maze and had to call for help !
> I was starting to get weary so I was glad to be rescued.
> I have been feeling a bit woozy the past couple of days and not much sleep last night hasn't helped.





Never been in one since i saw Harry Potter have some trouble.Stay well away.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Aug 2019)

Just had a pizza ahead of tonight's group ride which starts at 7:30pm and might involve a pub around 9pm.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2019)

The unexpected  put pay to any further garden taming.

So I have spent the afternoon sorting paperwork, planning tomorrow's bike ride, planning Friday's meet up with friends who are over from Canada and scrapbooking.

I am definitely in need of a larger capacity file for my archive.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I would like a refund on today's weather forecast.
> 
> It was not supposed to rain. And yet it's been coming down in stair rods. Only just starting to clear up now.



@classic33 will probably say it was meteorological Karma: have you been getting unjustified sunshine recently?


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/uVASZ2lCY5Y


----------



## Lullabelle (7 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Do you feel like you are living in an episode of EastEnders ?



Something like that but without the car crashes, explosions and murders


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> @classic33 will probably say it was meteorological Karma: have you been getting unjustified sunshine recently?


Sunshine doesn't need justification. It does need encouragement though.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> @classic33 will probably say it was meteorological Karma: have you been getting unjustified sunshine recently?



I live in the driest region in the UK.

Besides, sunshine is never unjustified.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Something like that but without the car crashes, explosions and murders



No BOOM today, BOOM tomorrow. There's always a BOOM tomorrow... 

(Sorry, another B5 quote - S1 ep15 "Grail")


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2019)

Those were some particularly fine sausages I had for supper.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> No BOOM today, BOOM tomorrow. There's always a BOOM tomorrow...
> 
> (Sorry, another B5 quote - S1 ep15 "Grail")


There may be a "flash, bang" and possibly a wallop later though.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2019)

Time for a  accompanied by some custard creams.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  accompanied by some custard creams.


Would those be the ones that "fell into your shopping" by themselves?


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would those be the ones that "fell into your shopping" by themselves?



Yes.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yes.


And they just "fell out" of the cupboard, and into your hand, whilst you were making the cuppa?


----------



## Jenkins (8 Aug 2019)

Just got the milk in - the milkman's running a bit late as he normally delivers before 1am. 

There were two Ospreys (aircraft, not birds) operating off the Felixstowe coast this evening, but as it was getting dark I couldn't tell if they were military or commercial. I'd guess the latter as they were in the area being cabled for the EA1 windfarm.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Just got the milk in - the milkman's running a bit late as he normally delivers before 1am.
> 
> There were two Ospreys (aircraft, not birds) operating off the Felixstowe coast this evening, but as it was getting dark I couldn't tell if they were military or commercial. I'd guess the latter as they were in the area being cabled for the EA1 windfarm.


Check by aircraft type
https://www.adsbexchange.com/


----------



## Jenkins (8 Aug 2019)

I did have a look at Flightradar which also uses the ADS-B data, but they didn't show up, but that's not unusual and doesn't mean they were military as I've sometimes tracked the RAF's Voyager tanker on there.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And they just "fell out" of the cupboard, and into your hand, whilst you were making the cuppa?



Naturally. 

Anyways, bed calls. Nunnight xxx


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Naturally.
> 
> Anyways, bed calls. Nunnight xxx


You often hear your bed talking to you?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2019)

Green and brown bins out ready for emptying


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2019)

Good morning.

We've got a temperature inversion in the valley this morning. This is the view from the balcony:


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2019)

Still decorating. Final painting to do, floor boards to stick with gap filling adhesive (creaky), then get everything out of the bedroom so I can lay a carpet - that won't be until Saturday am. Planning floorboards and final painting tonight, with Friday night chilling. Shattered.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And they just "fell out" of the cupboard, and into your hand, whilst you were making the cuppa?


Snaccidents will happen....


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2019)

PS I found out about gap filling adhesive from a 'joiner' when I was stuck in hospital for 6 weeks (he'd fallen down stairs and bust his back). Talked loads, and asked him, how do I fix creaky MDF stairs - gap filling adhesive. You can get 5 minute or 30 minute setting stuff - I chose 30. It was a revelation. Literally ran a bead round every stair join, and over the course of the next hour, all the stairs stopped creaking... Still working 4 years later.


----------



## postman (8 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Just got the milk in - the milkman's running a bit late as he normally delivers before 1am.




When i wer a lad.The milkman pulled a cart.How does yours manage to carry all those crates.


----------



## postman (8 Aug 2019)

This is Jenkins milkman.Just spotted him.


----------



## postman (8 Aug 2019)

9-30 already.I have been on this computer for an hour.Must go i have a lawn to cut and a bit of weeding,just before Rain and wind on Friday.No it won't take that long it's only a small lawn.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2019)

MrsPete's PC is in a frozen state.... 

And i don't mean Alaska!!


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Something like that but without the car crashes, explosions and murders


You've got something to look forward to them?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2019)

Half moons! I've been busy this morning. First thing was to go to the Post Office to collect a parcel.
Shuffled some of my bikes around. Might go for a ride this afterning! Will have to see how I feel later. Getting lost in the maze yesterday wore us out.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Half moons! I've been busy this morning. First thing was to go to the Post Office to collect a parcel.
> Shuffled some of my bikes around. Might go for a ride this afterning! Will have to see how I feel later. * Getting lost in the maze yesterday wore us out.*


Why didn't you just turn around, keeping the "wall" to your right and taking every right turn?

You'd have been out in no time!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2019)

Booking confirmed for the campsite on the Swiss/German border later this month.


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2019)

Looks like we may have a couple of extra days on holiday in early September. We were due to fly home on Ryan Air, on day two of the three day strike. Ah well, luckily it's through a Tour Operator.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Aug 2019)

Some bike bits turned up in the post today :-)


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Looks like we may have a couple of extra days on holiday in early September. We were due to fly home on Ryan Air, on day two of the three day strike. Ah well, luckily it's through a Tour Operator.



Was it you or Crackle who had some extra time on holiday due to the Volcanic eruption in Iceland?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2019)

I just burnt the bagels.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> When i wer a lad.The milkman pulled a cart.How does yours manage to carry all those crates.


Our milk is fresher than that - he leads a heard of cows round and fills the bottles direct. Bit of a bu**er for those that prefer semi-skimmed 'though!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just burnt the bagels.



Did the kids survive?


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Aug 2019)

unimpressed with Google's new image search


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just burnt the bagels.


How?


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Our milk is fresher than that - he leads a heard of cows round and fills the bottles direct. Bit of a bu**er for those that prefer semi-skimmed 'though!


Pull the udder one.


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> Was it you or Crackle who had some extra time on holiday due to the Volcanic eruption in Iceland?



That was me...

Then there was the time a couple of years before my son got chicken pox, so I got an extra week, and my wife, daughter and her parents went home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> How?



Heated them up until they reached the temperature that they burned. Didn't you pay _any _attention at school?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Did the kids survive?



They ate sliced bread instead.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Heated them up until they reached the temperature that they burned. Didn't you pay _any _attention at school?


Preferred making bangs to burning stuff.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You often hear your bed talking to you?


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Snaccidents will happen....



I really LOVE that.  Genius! 

Snaccidents.

Gonna pinch it for future use.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


>


That a Yes?


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2019)

Had a fabby day today.

Early lunch, then off on Wiggy #2, the Chartres, to ride the 11 miles to Mepal and visit a friend. We set the world to rights over several  before I headed home. Took the long way back and enjoyed another 16 miles in the early evening sunshine.

Had a lovely supper and now having a relaxing evening involving more  and a snaccident.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> That a Yes?



Perhaps...


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> unimpressed with Google's new image search



So am I. It's doing my head in...


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2019)

Wilting now, and have an early start and long day tomorrow.

So heading off up the wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Wilting now, and have an early start and long day tomorrow.
> 
> So heading off up the wooden hill.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Morning. Tomorrow is Saturday by the way.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Aug 2019)

I received my pension benefit statement in the post this afternoon - it looks like I won't be migrating to the 'retirement' thread for a while yet


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I received my pension benefit statement in the post this afternoon - it looks like I won't be migrating to the 'retirement' thread for a while yet


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2019)

Raining well
Are too much Chinese


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Raining well
> Are too much Chinese


Just too much Chinese!!


@Andy in Germany, the rain you had seems to have reached these parts. Please forward an address in order that it may be returned to you.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just too much Chinese!!
> 
> 
> @Andy in Germany, the rain you had seems to have reached these parts. Please forward an address in order that it may be returned to you.



Yes just the Chinese 

And wet here know


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Andy in Germany, the rain you had seems to have reached these parts. Please forward an address in order that it may be returned to you.



We thought we'd share it out, we're very democratic like that.


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Aug 2019)

Yesterday  

Today  

Torrential out there


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2019)

It has stopped raining here and I can see some blue sky and sunshine out the back .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I really LOVE that.  Genius!
> 
> Snaccidents.
> 
> Gonna pinch it for future use.


It's probably not original* but it did seem to fit for those things that somehow end up in the shopping trolley. It also fits for when I return the grandkids with chocolate faces or bubble gum ice cream stains on their clothes. 

*I haven't done it yet, but whenever I've wondered whether anybody has ever used a new-to-me word, it's always been out there on some internet blog.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2019)

Waiting in the Employment Agency phone queue...


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2019)

Ere ! What's going on? I fitted a new battery into my friends cycle computer and was just checking the numbers. C 2155 , after a bit of calculations I took that to be a 27 in wheel circumference. I put in 700 into my calculator and multiplied by 3.142 and got a larger number !  Now even I in my most puzzled state knows that a 700 wheel is smaller than a 27 inch.  Is it just fishful winking, in which case im 6 foot 3!


----------



## Hitchington (9 Aug 2019)

Pigeon gets stuck inside Plymouth city centre Sainsbury's - live updates
https://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/news/plymouth-news/live-pigeon-stuck-sainsburys-plymouth-3170188


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2019)

Hitchington said:


> Pigeon gets stuck inside Plymouth city centre Sainsbury's - live updates
> https://www.plymouthherald.co.uk/news/plymouth-news/live-pigeon-stuck-sainsburys-plymouth-3170188


Internet magic, right there.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Green and brown bins out ready for emptying



Silver and brown here.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> When i wer a lad.The milkman pulled a cart.How does yours manage to carry all those crates.



Milkman? Haven't seen one around here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2019)

Brown with brown lid, brown with yellow lid, both out and awaiting collection, along with a large amount of brush.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete's PC is in a frozen state....
> 
> And i don't mean Alaska!!


----------



## Threevok (9 Aug 2019)

Let it go


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2019)

Threevok said:


> Let it go


W10 updates... Yawn


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2019)

Getting close to finishing the bedroom. Just a small corner to do the last coat of paint, clear out all my tools, and then fit the carpet. Taking a couple of hours off shortly, so might be able to get the carpet done this afternoon, if I can clear everything out of the room....


----------



## postman (9 Aug 2019)

Going to have a two fried egg sarnie for lunch.How mundane is that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> Going to have a two fried egg sarnie for lunch.How mundane is that.



_Two_ fried eggs? That's living dangerously. Make sure to stock up on fibre afterwards.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why didn't you just turn around, keeping the "wall" to your right and taking every right turn?
> 
> You'd have been out in no time!


My young Grandson was in charge. I was just following!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2019)

3 Merlin helicopters just flew over heading West.
Yesterday 2 lynx Wildcats flew over in a similar direction .


----------



## Speicher (9 Aug 2019)

There were two helicopters circling over here yesterday. Alledgedly it was a man hunt but I am not sure they found one.


----------



## Threevok (9 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> 3 Merlin helicopters just flew over heading West.
> Yesterday 2 lynx Wildcats flew over in a similar direction .



I just clicked the link and Merlin don't do helicopters

They do Bell though


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> There were two helicopters circling over here yesterday. Alledgedly it was a man hunt but I am not sure they found one.



I knew rural depopulation was an issue in some regions but that's more extreme than I thought.


----------



## Threevok (9 Aug 2019)

Checking the wind direction, to see if I am going to be home early or late


----------



## gbb (9 Aug 2019)

And so a weeks holiday is coming to an end in Purto Rico, Gran Canaria.
THE worst holiday I ever had abroad. We research everything to death, location, aircon, extra costs, distances from main roads for peaceful nights sleeps ...and we were changed at the last minute to a different hotel with every tick box unticked as far as our requirements went. 
Ah well, it had to happen one day. TUI are gonna get both barrels. We'll be glad to get home tomorrow...proper cuppa tea.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

Threevok said:


> I just clicked the link and Merlin don't do helicopters
> 
> They do Bell though


Is Boeing now though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I knew rural depopulation was an issue in some regions but that's more extreme than I thought.



It was urgent the wedding is booked for tomorrow , she just needs to find a man. Hence helicopters.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2019)

Who's had a power cut?


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2019)

The carpet in our bedroom is down. Just got a small amount of emulsion to do in one corner and we are finished.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> The carpet in our bedroom is down. Just got a small amount of emulsion to do in one corner and we are finished.


I'm not surprised it's feeling down. Its only future is to be walked on.


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not surprised it's feeling down. Its only future is to be walked on.



Down and grey


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Aug 2019)

It's windy round here


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> The carpet in our bedroom is down. Just got a small amount of emulsion to do in one corner and we are finished.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not surprised it's feeling down. Its only future is to be walked on.



I want to know why they're painting emulsion on their carpet.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I want to know why they're painting emulsion on their carpet.


Where'd you buy a down carpet. There can't be that many eider.


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I want to know why they're painting emulsion on their carpet.



Old carpet was covered in it as I was decorating the room. I'd be shot emulsioning this one....


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2019)

You're having a subliminal effect on my wife: she's started talking about painting the dining room...

We don't have carpet, before anyone gets concerned...


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You're having a subliminal effect on my wife: she's started talking about painting the dining room...
> *
> We don't have carpet, *before anyone gets concerned...


Yet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Yet.



The apartment is all parquet wood, so apart from the odd rug* we've left it that way.

Very helpful if we drip paint.

*_It's a very odd rug, but it keeps our feet warm._


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The apartment is all parquet wood, so apart from the odd rug* we've left it that way.
> 
> Very helpful if we drip paint.
> 
> *_It's a very odd rug, but it keeps our feet warm._


Why drip paint. Something you saw on VisionOn ir Take Hart?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why drip paint. Something you saw on VisionOn ir Take Hart?



You're talking to someone who hasn't watched British TV in two decades...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Aug 2019)

The exchange rate with pretty much any other currency has got even shitter today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You're talking to someone who hasn't watched British TV in two decades...



And @classic33 is talking about programs that haven't been on for about four decades!


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You're talking to someone who hasn't watched British TV in two decades...


VisionOn ended in 1976, TakeHart followed on until 1983. Then HartBeat took over. Places the first two outside the two decades.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> VisionOn ended in 1976, TakeHart followed on until 1983. Then HartBeat took over. Places the first two outside the two decades.



VisionOn was before my time then. And Take Hart would have been about before I was aware of television...


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> VisionOn was before my time then. And Take Hart would have been about before I was aware of television...


HartBeat?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> HartBeat?



Vaguely. Being asked about HartBeat by you is a tad worrying. it's fine, _fine_, okay? keep that scythe away.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Vaguely. Being asked about HartBeat by you is a tad worrying. it's fine, _fine_, okay? keep that scythe away.


You may be mixing HartBeat up with Heart Beat. Possibly Hart To Hart even.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2019)

Blast, that was a day that didn't go to plan...

Took me five hours to travel home from South Kensington, as I got caught up in the power cut shenanigans...

Got to Kings Cross after an hour on the tube, just missed a train out to Kings Lynn. Had half an hour to kill before the next one, so off to use the little girls' room and grab a bite to eat. Back on the concourse and everything is down as delayed or cancelled. Try and get on the one train to Peterborough that's still listed as departing, only to get turfed off that. Overhear a member of staff saying that there are still trains running out of Liverpool Street.

At this point, they're kicking everyone out of the station as the concourse was getting dangerously crowded. I decide to bail out then, rather than risk hanging around. So onto an #205 bus to Liverpool Street. Good decision, it turned out.

Mirabille, there is a train to Kings Lynn about to depart, so I squeeze myself onto that - it's a 4-car sardine can special. I'm wedged in a corner by the doors, can't stand up properly, can't sit anywhere, can't move. Not feeling terribly chipper in the heat either. An hour and a half to Cambridge via Audley End.

Get to Cambridge, everyone gets turfed off the train - sorry, not going any further up the line. There is a train to Kings Lynn on platform 6, but no one knows when it's going to leave. Ho hum. But there's a diesel service to Birmingham that stops at Ely leaving from platform 4. I'll take that.

Good job I did really. The Kings Lynn train left a minute before the Birmingham service, but again, only 4 cars and so many people wanting to get on it - not just the people who were on my train, but also the people who were on the next train out from Liverpool Street, plus the people trying to get home from Cambridge. There were a lot of disappointed people left behind on the platform when that train left.

Funny, people were so fixated on the Lynn train that they didn't twig the Birmingham train stopped at Ely. Consequently it wasn't busy, and I had a seat for the last 15 mins of my journey.

Don't think I fancy repeating that lot in a hurry. Hopefully I should be able to get a refund on my ticket.

Did have a good pootle around the V&A though.

Time to call it a night once I've finished my 

Might be technically morning, but it's still night for me as I haven't gone to bed yet. It'll be morning when I wake up. Unless, of course, I wake up after midday...


----------



## Jenkins (10 Aug 2019)

I forgot to switch off my Garmin when I got to work this afternoon. It recorded around 7 hours of sitting in my locker before the battery went flat.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Blast, that was a day that didn't go to plan...
> 
> Took me five hours to travel home from South Kensington, as I got caught up in the power cut shenanigans...
> 
> ...


You've some odd _"little girls rooms"_ down your way.

You want to try the trains up here if you fancy playing sardines.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I forgot to switch off my Garmin when I got to work this afternoon. It recorded around 7 hours of sitting in my locker before the battery went flat.


Top speed, elevation gain/loss?


----------



## Jenkins (10 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Top speed, elevation gain/loss?


Nil, bugger all and zilch.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've some odd _"little girls rooms"_ down your way.



Would you rather I just said that I went for a piss?  I *am* trying to be a bit more delicate about these things, you know...



> You want to try the trains up here if you fancy playing sardines.



No thanks. A decade of commuting on the london underground is more than enough of playing sardines for me...


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You may be mixing HartBeat up with Heart Beat. Possibly Hart To Hart even.


I remember Hart to Hart. The show's run coincided with my going to Uni, so my watching was a bit spotty. In a central lounge of a 16 story dormitory, you could pick up Tv well, but your ABC came from Harrisburg, Ill, your NBC came from Paducah, Ky, and your CBS came from Cape Girardeau, MO. PBS came from across campus. We usually watched baseball. Hart to Hart was 9-10 Saturday night as well, so I was usually out with girlfriend.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Nil, bugger all and zilch.


Nowt!


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Would you rather I just said that I went for a piss?  I *am* trying to be a bit more delicate about these things, you know...
> 
> 
> No thanks. A decade of commuting on the london underground is more than enough of playing sardines for me...


They're quite spacious compared to a peak hour(two & a half hour) commuter service here.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2019)

I thought girls went for a 'tinkle'


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> The carpet in our bedroom is down. Just got a small amount of emulsion to do in one corner and we are finished.


Magic carpet ?


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Would you rather I just said that I went for a piss?  I *am* trying to be a bit more delicate about these things, you know...
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks. A decade of commuting on the london underground is more than enough of playing sardines for me...



Little girls room, little boys room, its a nice way of putting it.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2019)

Morning! Is it Windsday ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! Is it Windsday ?



Depends what you had for dinner last night.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2019)

Oh, I almost forgot:

I trimmed my beard this morning.

We are waiting for the drizzle to stop so we can go shopping.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2019)

Darn wind has felled an oak tree in my garden!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, I almost forgot:
> 
> I trimmed my beard this morning.
> 
> We are waiting for the drizzle to stop so we can go shopping.


That trim was a bit severe !


----------



## mybike (10 Aug 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Who's had a power cut?



Not here.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Aug 2019)

Rudely awaken this morning by or neighbour drilling 

Turns out it was 11.30 . Fair enough


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2019)

Been up in the hills in the wind with only one other couple about. It felt great up there. Thought I'd do this rather than get blown off bike.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2019)

Paying for the carpet fitting and furniture lugging. Aching back and stiff as a plank. 

Good news, it's Pad Thai for tea.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2019)

Blowing a right hoolie here today.

Slept in after last night's shenanigans.

Looking at the news reports, I did the right thing by bailing to Liverpool Street when I did. I'd have had to have waited nearly four hours for the next service out of Kings Cross (to P'boro), and then there was no guarantee I'd have even gotten on it anyway... Equally glad that I just missed my intended train, as I'd have been stuck on it going nowhere - with all the joy that would have entailed.

Being pretzeled onto a Greater Anglia sardine can special was small price to pay.

Although I ache all over this morning so I can sympathise with @fossyant 

Wonder if the lady I got on the bus to Liverpool Street made it home to Thetford, and if the lady with two lovely young daughters managed to get back to Doncaster...


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I thought girls went for a 'tinkle'



Hmm... 

Although I did once see a sign in a loo at a cat show venue that said "If you sprinkle when you tinkle please make sure you wipe the seat."


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Although I did once see a sign in a loo at a cat show venue that said "If you sprinkle when you tinkle please make sure you wipe the seat."



Did the cats take any notice?


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Did the cats take any notice?



Hah!

There's one particular Oriental entire male who will back up to the pen door and spray through the bars. Woe betide if you're within range...


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2019)

I have converted one of my bikes to a fixed wheel !



I may have done the cones up too tight .


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have converted one of my bikes to a fixed wheel !
> 
> 
> 
> I may have done the cones up too tight .


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Aug 2019)

It is blowing quite a hooey here today, hope everyone is safe.


----------



## roadrash (10 Aug 2019)

looking outside it looks more like November than august


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2019)

Warm and sunny here, but the trees are certainly wanging backwards and forwards.

Wouldn't surprise me if I had some clearing up to do.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2019)

Raining here, oh no it isn't, oh yes it is. What a mix of heavy rain and sun we are having. Winds slowing down.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2019)

Tandoori (ish) Chicken tonight, it has been marinating since this morning and is about to go in t'oven. I haven't got a tandoor but if I put it on flat out and stick the Chicken on a wire rack over a tin tray for about 50 minutes it works out OK. 

BTW if you have a 'smoke detector' in the house then disable it whilst using this technique.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Tandoori (ish) Chicken tonight, it has been marinating since this morning and is about to go in t'oven. I haven't got a tandoor but if I put it on flat out and stick the Chicken on a wire rack over a tin tray for about 50 minutes it works out OK.
> 
> BTW if you have a 'smoke detector' in the house then disable it whilst using this technique.



Sounds fab - will have to try this.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Raining here, oh no it isn't, oh yes it is. What a mix of heavy rain and sun we are having. Winds slowing down.



Snap, warm, dry, cold, wet.....


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2019)

Ordered two bed side lights to fit to the new bedroom units. They have a main light and a reading light. Ordered them via my SIL's lighting business, not cheap but it puts sales there way (small shop in the village). Whilst in bought batteries and a battery powered PIR light for the back of my garage (outside).


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Sounds fab - will have to try this.


You have to skin the Chicken or it doesn't work, the upside is my Cats had fried Chicken skin as a treat this morning.

My recipe,

Skin the Chicken and make 5-6 cuts across the breast each side and 3-4 on the thighs
Mix 2 tablespoons of 'Tandoori Massala' with some Yoghurt, chopped Ginger and crushed Garlic in a bowl
Stick the Chicken into the bowl and ensure the marinade is worked into the cuts and leave for 6 hrs or so.
Oven on 'full' and it takes about 50 mins (depending how big the chicken is)


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> You have to skin the Chicken or it doesn't work, the upside is my Cats had fried Chicken skin as a treat this morning.
> 
> My recipe,
> 
> ...



Cut and pasted into word and saved. Will give this a go.

My Pad Thai was good - loads left for lunches too....


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> You have to skin the Chicken or it doesn't work, the upside is my Cats had fried Chicken skin as a treat this morning.
> 
> My recipe,
> 
> ...



Just so happens there is a chicken in the fridge now and I only need the Tandoori Massala spices (might have some) and Yoghurt....


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2019)

We have sunshine at the moment but there is a huge bank of storm clouds to the South, not so much to the North .


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Just so happens there is a chicken in the fridge now and I only need the Tandoori Massala spices (might have some) and Yoghurt....


I forgot to list a bit of Salt in the Marinade, not much, 1/2 a teaspoon or so,

here's how mine came out,






EDIT - the photos are a bit crap but the Chicken was lush.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2019)

I do something very similar, but prefer to leave the skin on - the fat under the skin keeps the meat tender, and then there's the spicy, crispy skin... 

If you want the bird to cook quickly, then spatchcock it (cut out the backbone and flatten) and then you don't need such an insane temperature, but this is equally good cooked long and slow as well.

Works equally well with guinea fowl as well as chicken. I'll also do this with thighs and wings. 

My marinade is natural yoghurt (el-cheapo works fine - about half a tub), salt, pepper, about half a bulb of garlic, a thumb-sized chunk of ginger, half a finely chopped onion, several whole cardamoms (lightly bashed to split the pod), some shards of cassia bark, a good garam massala, paprika and chilli to taste.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I do something very similar, but prefer to leave the skin on - the fat under the skin keeps the meat tender, and then there's the spicy, crispy skin...
> 
> If you want the bird to cook quickly, then spatchcock it (cut out the backbone and flatten) and then you don't need such an insane temperature, but this is equally good cooked long and slow as well.
> 
> ...


Sounds good, my recipe is to emulate a restaurant 'Tandoori Chicken' though.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Aug 2019)

Bloody starving reading all this. Light lunch of trout and nothing since....too late to eat now but breakfast needs to be biblical


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Sounds good, my recipe is to emulate a restaurant 'Tandoori Chicken' though.



Fair enough.

My elderly oven doesn't crank up to "insane" heat levels.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Bloody starving reading all this. Light lunch of trout and nothing since....too late to eat now but breakfast needs to be biblical


Loaves and fish?


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Bloody starving reading all this. Light lunch of trout and nothing since....too late to eat now but breakfast needs to be biblical



I've just had a 10p steak pie. 

Went stickering tonight, you see... Best buy was a job lot of salmon fillets off the counter. I think we'll be having fish here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2019)

A nice  and a portion of snaccidents (3 custard creams) and then it's bed time methinks.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> A nice  and a portion of snaccidents (3 custard creams) and then it's bed time methinks.


Just how many packets of custard creams "threw themselves" into your shopping?


----------



## raleighnut (11 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've just had a 10p steak pie.
> 
> Went stickering tonight, you see... Best buy was a job lot of salmon fillets off the counter. I think we'll be having fish here chez Casa Reynard.


We're having a Fish Pie today, Salmon, Cod. Smoked Haddock and Smoked Mackerel, I lightly grill the Fish so that it will flake into the dish then cover it in Parsley sauce (fresh Parsley from the garden) and top it with mashed spuds with a bit of cheese grated over that.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2019)

Morning.
What's with all this allegedly being tacked onto things in the news?  

I have just had a  allegedly !

The sun was shining earlier allegedly .

I may go to Lacock at War later allegedly !


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> We're having a Fish Pie today, Salmon, Cod. Smoked Haddock and Smoked Mackerel, I lightly grill the Fish so that it will flake into the dish then cover it in Parsley sauce (fresh Parsley from the garden) and top it with mashed spuds with a bit of cheese grated over that.



What time do you want us round


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Aug 2019)

Put my guinea boys out on the lawn this morning whilst I cleaned out their cage, just clearing up when I noticed it was raining so we had to dash out and bring them back in.


----------



## mybike (11 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> It is blowing quite a hooey here today, hope everyone is safe.



'twas quite windy here yesterday.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Aug 2019)

Been out for three hours on the Brompton. Flattered during first half and good workout into the wind on way back. Hot dogs for lunch. Suitably exercised and feed for today.


----------



## gbb (11 Aug 2019)

2015 Astra 1.6 petrol non turbo, not an economical or particually sporty car by any means but I like it.
Trip Pboro to Birmingham last week, tail winds, sensible driving, managed 55 mpg, really quite good for a heavy car.
Return trip yesterday, head winds, probably 47 or 48 mpg.
Quite happy with that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Loaves and fish?







I think the original is flipped, however, as my vascular surgeon has this painting in his office. Fish look like crappie, btw. Or a bream/sunfish/bluegill.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2019)

One occupational hazard with having a daughter is her choice of books, or rather the books gifted from friends, with poems about fairies and similar.

While reading a particularly syrupy example today; mainly on the subject of fairies, daisies, and glitter, I realised there's a way of making them bearable:

Read them with a Glaswegian accent.

It's remarkable how many "alternative" rhymes come to mind when you do this.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2019)

Lazy day today.

Slept in, then had a brunch of pork pie followed by a cheese and chutney sandwich, two  and some fresh pineapple.

Listened to Arsenal v Newcastle and watched the W-series from Brands.

Now sat with another  and some snaccsidents.

It is currently


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just how many packets of custard creams "threw themselves" into your shopping?



Just one very large one.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> We're having a Fish Pie today, Salmon, Cod. Smoked Haddock and Smoked Mackerel, I lightly grill the Fish so that it will flake into the dish then cover it in Parsley sauce (fresh Parsley from the garden) and top it with mashed spuds with a bit of cheese grated over that.



Sounds good. Do you then wang that in the oven or under the grill?

If you put it in the oven for 20 mins to half an hour (depending on the size of the pie) you really don't need to pre-cook the fish. Just cut it into chunks and stir into the hot sauce. Your fish won't go rubbery that way as it poaches gently in the sauce.

Edited to say that if you do as above, then add some raw king prawns as well. And / or raw scallops (the small ones that come in a prepacked tray) if you're feeling particularly poncy.

P.S. YS really is your friend here...


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> One occupational hazard with having a daughter is her choice of books, or rather the books gifted from friends, with poems about fairies and similar.
> 
> While reading a particularly syrupy example, today, mainly on the subject of fairies, daisies and glitter, I realised there's a way of making them bearable:
> 
> ...



Hmm... I recommend Roald Dahl's "Revolting Rhymes".


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2019)

It's thundering and chucking it down here in Leicester.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2019)

A succession of very heavy showers here this afternoon, no thunder though.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Aug 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's thundering and chucking it down here in Leicester.


Sunshine in Anstey


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Aug 2019)

We has a storm and very heavy rain


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2019)

It's been       here since just gone lunchtime.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Lazy day today.
> 
> Slept in, then had a brunch of pork pie followed by a cheese and chutney sandwich, two  and some fresh pineapple.
> 
> ...



My goodness, such decadence...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2019)

Just had to go out in the rain and clear the guttering. Luckily it was the downpipe that was blocked and a quick job.
Rewarding myself with a beer


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2019)

Lovely supper tonight. 

Basa cooked in a foil parcel (just pepper, salt, some tarragon and a dab of butter), bulgur wheat with parsley and lemon, and a medley of sauteed veggies (onion, sweet pepper, courgette and mushrooms), followed by some more of that lovely pineapple.

  

I have an inkling that the snaccidents will probably be staying in the cupboard tonight.

The girls have enjoyed the skirt steak I bought for them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2019)

I just had a shower.

Now I'm waiting for my hair to dry.

Really need to get my hair buzzed again...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Aug 2019)

It's stopped raining


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2019)

I am watching MOTD2


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I am watching MOTD2


It'll be the same result as when it was actually played.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> It'll be the same result as when it was actually played.



Of course. But I refuse to line Rupert Murdoch's pockets just to watch the games live.

Radio 5 Live all the way for me.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sounds good. Do you then wang that in the oven or under the grill?
> 
> If you put it in the oven for 20 mins to half an hour (depending on the size of the pie) you really don't need to pre-cook the fish. Just cut it into chunks and stir into the hot sauce. Your fish won't go rubbery that way as it poaches gently in the sauce.
> 
> ...


I grill the fish for 4-5 minutes so that it's barely cooked but it will 'flake', it also means that the skin will peel off so half a dozen furry gannets have a bit of a treat. Hugh Barely-Withitall recommends poaching the fish in milk then making the sauce with that but it didn't work as well when I tried that so I went back to 'lightly' grilling the fish.

Youngest Grand Daughter thought it was lovely.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Aug 2019)

Awake far too early this morning


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2019)

Mooorrrrnnniiinnnngggg!

My net is very slooooow!

My tablet seems as though it has finally given up. The result of which means that you might have some peace and quiet for a while.

We went to Lacock at War yesterday. It didn't seem so well attended as last year. Not sure if it was due to the weather or if it was down to a boycott caused by a press incident last year. 
I spotted a few war time bicycles which had different means of folding. The BSA Paratrooper bike , A Raleigh and a Whitworth.
I tripped over a guy rope during a down pour ! I blame my specs! They seem to cut down peripheral vision. Especially where my feet are concerned.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2019)

Well my last job last night this morning was emptying the cat litter tray and guess what the first job was this morning ......... yes clearing up cat poo , must be more to life some days


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well my last job last night this morning was emptying the cat litter tray and guess what the first job was this morning ......... yes clearing up cat poo , must be more to life some days



I'll add too that, plus cleaning up cat sick on the lounge carpet


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Rudely awaken this morning by or neighbour drilling
> 
> Turns out it was 11.30 . Fair enough


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 479496
> 
> I forgot to list a bit of Salt in the Marinade, not much, 1/2 a teaspoon or so,
> 
> ...




Do you deliver?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2019)

Well my post arrived here ! It just disappeared ! 

It is all fun and games with computers here today ! Now our laptop has decided to go really dim !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well my post arrived here ! It just disappeared !
> 
> It is all fun and games with computers here today ! Now our laptop has decided to go really dim !


Reboot your router and then laptop/tablet.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Reboot your router and then laptop/tablet.


Thanks! I'll try that when SWMBO gets back as I may literally boot things !


----------



## Shut Up Legs (12 Aug 2019)

Not a common combination in Australia:


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2019)

Clipped the grape vine this morning. Grapes coming on lovely now. Also re-jigged the contents of the fridge, emptied, scrubbed and re-packed the vegetable drawer.

Lunch shortly. I have a lot of choice, but I am thinking of a roast pork and mustard sandwich.

Have errands to run this afternoon. Will likely go by bicycle.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I grill the fish for 4-5 minutes so that it's barely cooked but it will 'flake', it also means that the skin will peel off so half a dozen furry gannets have a bit of a treat. Hugh Barely-Withitall recommends poaching the fish in milk then making the sauce with that but it didn't work as well when I tried that so I went back to 'lightly' grilling the fish.
> 
> Youngest Grand Daughter thought it was lovely.
> 
> View attachment 479744



Looks tasty. 

I do mine the "classical" way. My mum trained in a professional kitchen, and she taught me how to cook.  To be fair, there's no right way or wrong way, but I do prefer putting the fish and seafood in raw.

There is a knack to skinning raw fish. Start at the tail end of the fillet, use a sharp knife to separate the skin and flesh for the first inch at most, Then take the loose flap of skin (wrapping it in a bit of kitchen roll gives you a better grip), and then just pull. The membrane will release and the skin should pull off cleanly. If you've smaller portions, then simply slide a sharp (and I mean sharp) knife between the skin and the flesh.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2019)

Oooh, that was a lovely lunch... 

One slice of bread with roast pork & mustard, one slice of bread topped with avocado, salt & pepper, two  plus a flat peach and a satsuma.



Now going to go for said utility bike ride to work it all off.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Aug 2019)

Just got back from a bike ride. I was supposed to go to the Employment Agency to check some paperwork, having done that II visited the place I'd done my internship -which it turns out may have a job going on another department- and then set off to explore. 

I ended up about 30k away and am now pooped. Details follow when I can to the words in the right order writing thing...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got back from a bike ride. I was supposed to go to the Employment Agency to check some paperwork, having done that II visited the place I'd done my internship -which it turns out may have a job going on another department- and then set off to explore.
> 
> I ended up about 30k away and am now pooped. Details follow when I can to the words in the right order writing thing...



Just checked the route. it was 83k there and back which is why my legs are a bit grumpy...


----------



## Speicher (12 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got back from a bike ride. I was supposed to go to the Employment Agency to check some paperwork, having done that II visited the place I'd done my internship -which it turns out may have a job going on another department- and then set off to explore.
> 
> I ended up about 30k away and am now pooped. Details follow when I can to the words in the right order writing thing...



Like days get I that. To know glad I not am only one the.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> Like days get I that. To know glad I not am only one the.



How are you mending, Wol?


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2019)

A short bike ride today. But I do have a pannier full of filberts. 

Have spread them out on newspaper to dry.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Aug 2019)

Bought some shaving oil for Paris Brest Paris. Having a shave and wash every 24 hours will keep my mood high during the event.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2019)

Phew! It is really difficult trying to impersonate myself !  I have just bought a new tablet and so had to go through the process of resetting my password !  .It was hard enough remembering my user name!


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2019)

Home made spicy sweet & sour pork and vegetable chow mein. 

I may have eaten a little bit too much...


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Home made spicy sweet & sour pork and vegetable chow mein.
> 
> I may have eaten a little bit too much...


Another bike ride, to burn off the extra eaten?


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Another bike ride, to burn off the extra eaten?



It'll have to be.  Not that getting on a bike and going for a ride is any great hardship. 

But if I didn't cycle, I'd be the size of a small house.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> It'll have to be.  Not that getting on a bike and going for a ride is any great hardship.
> 
> But if I didn't cycle, I'd be the size of a small house.



And me.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> It'll have to be.  Not that getting on a bike and going for a ride is any great hardship.
> 
> But if I didn't cycle, I'd be the size of a small house.





dave r said:


> And me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> It'll have to be.  Not that getting on a bike and going for a ride is any great hardship.
> 
> But if I didn't cycle, I'd be the size of a small house.



Cycling is the only reason I don't look even more like a Hobbit than I already do...


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Phew! It is really difficult trying to impersonate myself !  I have just bought a new tablet and so had to go through the process of resetting my password !  .It was hard enough remembering my user name!



So is this your or your impersonated self typing the above ?



Andy in Germany said:


> Cycling is the only reason I don't look even more like a Hobbit than I already do...



oh dear


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2019)

Morning! You are all looking a lot brighter today . It must be due to the new tablet I'm on .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> So is this your or your impersonated self typing the above ?
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear


It must be me ! But which me is another question !


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2019)

I have been roped into making 2 cutlass swords for Pie Rate Day at the museum. I started yesterday using and old bit of skirting board.

I have almost got the blade of one into shape. I have to start on the other one before I separate them .


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It must be me ! But which me is another question !



Just be careful you don't get them mixed up


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have been roped into making 2 cutlass swords for Pie Rate Day at the museum..



I normally use a knife for my pies, will you be eating meat and potato pies during your tasting and rating session?


----------



## Speicher (13 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I normally use a knife for my pies, will you be eating meat and potato pies during your tasting and rating session?



You could take a holiday on a tropical island. Pie rates of the Carib bean.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2019)

Right, I'm off on a bike on the hunt for more filberts...


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2019)

It has been a nice sunny day here. I have been outside most of today sawing and sanding . I have finished the shaping of the sword blades and have started to try to make the hilt / hand guard out of aluminium.


----------



## alicat (13 Aug 2019)

Sitting on an over-crowded Pacer train.  Reading to Dorking. Hoping the view after Guildford will make up for it. Same drycleaning fluid smell and noise like the diesel engine is having to work too hard. Oh and the sun is in my eyes.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2019)

Semi-successful filbert hunting. Favourite spot yielded another pannier full, but two other places that have been fruitful in the past didn't turn up much. But at least I spent an afternoon riding a bike in the lovely summer sunshine. 

And I will have a goodly supply of nuts for Christmas - once they've been dried, shelled and roasted. 

Soon it's walnut season, and I know a few spots in the hedgerows...


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2019)

Lovely supper here tonight too... 

Salmon in-a-parcel (with parsley, lemon and pepper), bulgur wheat with herbs and lemon, plus steamed cauliflower and broccoli with a creme fraiche and mint dressing.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Semi-successful filbert hunting. Favourite spot yielded another pannier full, but two other places that have been fruitful in the past didn't turn up much. But at least I spent an afternoon riding a bike in the lovely summer sunshine.
> 
> And I will have a goodly supply of nuts for Christmas - once they've been dried, shelled and roasted.
> 
> Soon it's walnut season, and I know a few spots in the hedgerows...


And Domnach na bhFraochóg! Billberry Sunday


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And Domnach na bhFraochóg! Billberry Sunday



I had to look that up. But yeah.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2019)

Right.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I had to look that up. But yeah.


Not uncommon to be the only vehicle, bicycle, moving on the old bog road while that's going on.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2019)

People around here seem pretty ignorant of what can be found in the hedgerows other than the obvious i.e. blackberries and sloes. The latter particularly, what with the trend for gin.

As for me, I'm not going to pass up on something good to eat that only costs me time and a bit of cycling.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right.


Two ahead of you.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Two ahead of you.



I wasn't aware this was a competition...


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I wasn't aware this was a competition...


Half way through a triple pack of Jaffa Cakes as well.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Half way through a triple pack of Jaffa Cakes as well.



Had a snaccident, @classic33?


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Had a snaccident, @classic33?


Not yet, these were picked up. Now they're gone.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not yet, these were picked up. Now they're gone.



Ah... An exccident then...


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah... An exccident then...


Sort of, third packet remains untouched.

For now!


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sort of, third packet remains untouched.
> 
> For now!



Ah, but not for long, I wager... Can't you hear them singing to you?


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah, but not for long, I wager... Can't you hear them singing to you?


They be shut up in their box.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> They be shut up in their box.



Ah, but their song? It's hovering on the edge of your hearing regardless... o/~ eat us, go on, you know you want to... o/~


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah, but their song? It's hovering on the edge of your hearing regardless... o/~ eat us, go on, you know you want to... o/~


Resist, I must.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Resist, I must.



Resistance is futile. You will become one with the Jaffa Cakes.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Resistance is futile. You will become one with the Jaffa Cakes.


I went for the chocolate(milk) digestives instead.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Aug 2019)

My dog is snoring.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> My dog is snoring.


And it's keeping you awake!


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And it's keeping you awake!


No, I haven't gone to bed yet.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Aug 2019)

Pig semen in shampoo bottles?

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...smuggling-danish-pig-semen-in-shampoo-bottles


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2019)

Morning world we have a dry start to what is forecast as being a wet day ahead , hope we all survive


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning world we have a dry start to what is forecast as being a wet day ahead , hope we all survive


It is raining here!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2019)

Morning.
This vibrating thing each time I touch a digit on this tablet is b ****y annoying !


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2019)

alicat said:


> Sitting on an over-crowded Pacer train.  Reading to Dorking. Hoping the view after Guildford will make up for it. Same drycleaning fluid smell and noise like the diesel engine is having to work too hard. Oh and the sun is in my eyes.



Did you make it?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2019)

SWMBO has fixed the annoying vibration.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> SWMBO has fixed the annoying vibration.



Threaten it if the vibration comes back::


----------



## mybike (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Semi-successful filbert hunting. Favourite spot yielded another pannier full, but two other places that have been fruitful in the past didn't turn up much. But at least I spent an afternoon riding a bike in the lovely summer sunshine.
> 
> And I will have a goodly supply of nuts for Christmas - once they've been dried, shelled and roasted.
> 
> Soon it's walnut season, and I know a few spots in the hedgerows...



Interesting, we seem to have a hazel in the garden, discovered what it was when cutting back the bushes. Hadn't realised now was the time to pick.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> SWMBO has fixed the annoying vibration.



Changed a setting?


----------



## tyred (14 Aug 2019)

My shoe has started squeaking when I walk.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2019)

tyred said:


> My shoe has started squeaking when I walk.



Solution: Ride your bike instead.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2019)

MrsPete and are going out for a tea & a bacon sandwich, soon. 

My treat..


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete and are going out for a tea & a bacon sandwich, soon.
> 
> My treat..


I'll have brown sauce on my bacon sandwich, please


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I'll have brown sauce on my bacon sandwich, please


The bacon at Scotch Lodge Farm café is so lovely that any sauce would detract from the flavour, not add to it. Normally, though, I would also go with Brown


----------



## tyred (14 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Solution: Ride your bike instead.



I'm not sure the boss would approve of me using a bike to go across the office to where the photocopier is...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2019)

tyred said:


> I'm not sure the boss would approve of me using a bike to go across the office to where the photocopier is...



These traditionalists eh?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete and are going out for a tea & a bacon sandwich, soon.
> 
> My treat..


And they say romance is dead.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Aug 2019)

I've had an unexpected birthday present. An income tax refund from HMRC.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've had an unexpected birthday present. An income tax refund from HMRC.


Hope I'm not early...




I'm just round the bend


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2019)

A new arrival in Hundred Acre Wood


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

It's  here. Has been since around 11.

I will have some lunch shortly, then it's into town to go and visit the Art Society's annual exhibition.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

mybike said:


> Interesting, we seem to have a hazel in the garden, discovered what it was when cutting back the bushes. Hadn't realised now was the time to pick.



Mid to late August, while they're only just starting to turn brown is when to pick. Then spread them out on newspaper to dry - the nuts will turn brown and drop out of the husks.

They're early this year. I decided to go and pick after I'd seen some crushed by the side of the road.

I also have hazel in my garden, but I lost that battle with the squirrels years ago.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I'll have brown sauce on my bacon sandwich, please



Brown sauce is the sauce-of-last-resort here chez Casa Reynard.

Sweet chilli sauce on bacon is the sauce-du-jour.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

tyred said:


> I'm not sure the boss would approve of me using a bike to go across the office to where the photocopier is...




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMWCmgKrEJk


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> And they say romance is dead.


She’s actually very lucky!


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

That was a very fine pork pie.  Especially with a dab of home made beetroot chutney on the side.

FYI - it's one of the "Ultimate" pork pies from the Tesco deli counter. Made by Walkers. Well worth the full whack of £3.50, although I only paid 88p in this instance...


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2019)

Aah


Reynard said:


> That was a very fine pork pie.  Especially with a dab of home made beetroot chutney on the side.
> 
> FYI - it's one of the "Ultimate" pork pies from the Tesco deli counter. Made by Walkers. Well worth the full whack of £3.50, although I only paid 88p in this instance...


When I were a lad Walkers Pork Butchers had several shops in Leicester where their excellent Pork Pies could be purchased, the 2lb 'fluted' ones were fantastic.  Then they closed the shops and started supplying supermarkets.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> A new arrival in Hundred Acre Wood
> 
> View attachment 479998


I can see a likeness !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> A new arrival in Hundred Acre Wood
> 
> View attachment 479998



My heart melted...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2019)

Now packed and ready for the ride down to Paris Brest Paris. We head off for the ferry tomorrow. Excited.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2019)

I've been busy on the swords again . I've decided to use the metal hand guard bit as a mould to make a paper mache one for the other sword.
Time is running out and there is still more work to do on them . Plus I've arranged to go for a ride tomorrow morning .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hope I'm not early...
> View attachment 479994
> 
> I'm just round the bend


I haven't quite reached that milestone yet.

Edit to add: Today isn't the day by the way. The cheque came today but was dated from my birthday.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> When I were a lad Walkers Pork Butchers had several shops in Leicester where their excellent Pork Pies could be purchased, the 2lb 'fluted' ones were fantastic.  Then they closed the shops and started supplying supermarkets.



And you don't go to Tesco, IIRC...

Shame, the fluted ones are particularly fine.  They must be, as Lexi will steal the pie off my plate...


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

That's the local Art Society's exhibition perused.

There are worse ways of spending a rainy summer afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've been busy on the swords again. *I've decided to use the metal hand guard bit as a mould to make a paper mache one for the other sword.*
> Time is running out and there is still more work to do on them. Plus I've arranged to go for a ride tomorrow morning .


Plastic cut to shape, with a bit of heat used to allow it to bend?


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've been busy on the swords again . I've decided to use the metal hand guard bit as a mould to make a paper mache one for the other sword.
> Time is running out and there is still more work to do on them . Plus I've arranged to go for a ride tomorrow morning .



Look up the Battling foam sabres online. That's really simple and should work for you.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Look up the Battling foam sabres online. That's really simple and should work for you.


Poundland, SMYTHES, ToyMaster.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> And you don't go to Tesco, IIRC...
> 
> Shame, the fluted ones are particularly fine.  They must be, as Lexi will steal the pie off my plate...


Aye the last one closed permanently earlier this year, it had closed before but then they re-opened it, at Christmas people would queue for hours to get their pies,







That queue would go all the way to the Clocktower round the corner.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Poundland, SMYTHES, ToyMaster.


But I've almost maded them now!


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> But I've almost maded them now!


Is the "cutting edge" over 31/2 inches long?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Look up the Battling foam sabres online. That's really simple and should work for you.


It has been fun for the grand kids watching me make them!
There is also a difference of opinion as to how I should finish the wooden blades. Grandson said that the blades should be painted silver. SWMBO wants them waxed to show off the wood grain !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is the "cutting edge" over 31/2 inches long?


18 inch long blades . Sharp enough to be called a blunt instrument !


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It has been fun for the grand kids watching me make them!
> There is also a difference of opinion as to how I should finish the wooden blades. Grandson said that the blades should be painted silver. SWMBO wants them waxed to show off the wood grain !


Waxed, safety reasons.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> 18 inch long blades . Sharp enough to be called a blunt instrument !


So can a sock half filled with sand.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Aug 2019)

Christ I'm bored...anything been going on?


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Christ I'm bored...anything been going on?


Nah same old same old.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Christ I'm bored...anything been going on?


Clothes


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hope I'm not early...
> View attachment 479994
> 
> I'm just round the bend



I was going to say that's a bit morbid, but then I realised who posted it...


----------



## postman (14 Aug 2019)

I await the real Postman/Lady next week.Shawshanks Redemption,Green Mile and Life on Mars.Dvd's on their way.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was going to say that's a bit morbid, but then I realised who posted it...


Nothing worse than a premature congratulation.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2019)

For various reasons I went on a spontaneous 'test ride' of the new bike this afternoon. I just checked: it was 60k...


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

Chicken spring rolls and the rest of the vegetable chow mein and sweet & sour sauce for supper.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> For various reasons I went on a spontaneous 'test ride' of* the new bike this afternoon. I just checked: it was 60k...*


Bit dear for a new bike!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Chicken spring rolls and the rest of the vegetable chow mein and sweet & sour sauce for supper.



I had tinned peas, tinned mushroom and tinned tomatoes, because I needed the tins to make an alcohol stove...

Middle Son nicked the tuna...


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Aye the last one closed permanently earlier this year, it had closed before but then they re-opened it, at Christmas people would queue for hours to get their pies. That queue would go all the way to the Clocktower round the corner.



Not surprised. Their pies are about as good as you're going to get.

I'll always snaffle up what I can get when they're on YS, but I have been known to put my hand in my pocket and pony up when I've really fancied one...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Bit dear for a new bike!!



Handmade in Germany, you know. 

It has a sticker to prove it:







So there...


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Handmade in Germany, you know.
> 
> It has a sticker to prove it:
> 
> ...


Very dear for scrap then.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had tinned peas, tinned mushroom and tinned tomatoes, because I needed the tins to make an alcohol stove...
> 
> Middle Son nicked the tuna...



That lot would have made a nice omelette - if you had any eggs...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Very dear for scrap then.



_German _scrap*, made by _Germans_, you see**.

A One Off, one of a kind, collectors item.

If someone collects 26" wheel drop handlebar bikes with lopsided brakes, that is...

*_Made in Taiwan, with Japanese components, but you know...
**We were both German by the time we finished..._


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> So can a sock half filled with sand.


If it was full it could injure someone !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2019)

I'm soaking my feet in a bowl of hot water !


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

I'm trying to persuade Google to turn up a particular photo from the 1987 German Grand Prix that I want to use as the basis for a painting.

It's in a magazine that I have, but can't be doing with moving all those boxes to get to it. And I can't remember which bloomin' box...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2019)

My new recumbent frame has reached the top of the queue and they should start building it this week. Hopefully shipping by end of month. Nice post PBP project to build up n+1


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Not surprised. Their pies are about as good as you're going to get.
> 
> I'll always snaffle up what I can get when they're on YS, but I have been known to put my hand in my pocket and pony up when I've really fancied one...


They were even better before Samworth Brothers bought the company, the best one I ever had was one I took to Donington Park in 1978 when it was the 'launch day' for the new SAAB 99 Turbo, all the dealers took their 1st allocated demonstrators to the track and gave 'demo rides' around the circuit to anyone daft enough to get in them. Several got 'pranged' (with customers in the back seats) and our Salesman managed to spin off but avoided the barriers I had to clear the grass from the underside and check it over before it went back out and it had to have new tyres fitted as Pete the salesman and the other 2 drivers (Workshop Manager and head Mechanic) all had suits and ties on whereas I was in overalls (new ones)

2 highlights of the day were sitting on the plastic chairs in the pits scoffing a 2lber (cut into quarters) and having 3 laps in the works rally car driven by Stig Blomqvist, he was passing the road cars like they were stood still with at least one wheel in the air on most bends.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm trying to persuade Google to turn up a particular photo from the 1987 German Grand Prix that I want to use as the basis for a painting.
> 
> It's in a magazine that I have, but can't be doing with moving all those boxes to get to it. And I can't remember which bloomin' box...


Who of?


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> Christ I'm bored...anything been going on?



Which airport are you in?


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> They were even better before Samworth Brothers bought the company, the best one I ever had was one I took to Donington Park in 1978 when it was the 'launch day' for the new SAAB 99 Turbo, all the dealers took their 1st allocated demonstrators to the track and gave 'demo rides' around the circuit to anyone daft enough to get in them. Several got 'pranged' (with customers in the back seats) and our Salesman managed to spin off but avoided the barriers I had to clear the grass from the underside and check it over before it went back out and it had to have new tyres fitted as Pete the salesman and the other 2 drivers (Workshop Manager and head Mechanic) all had suits and ties on whereas I was in overalls (new ones)
> 
> 2 highlights of the day were sitting on the plastic chairs in the pits scoffing a 2lber (cut into quarters) and having 3 laps in the works rally car driven by Stig Blomqvist, he was passing the road cars like they were stood still with at least one wheel in the air on most bends.



Sounds like a banging day out.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who of?



#17 Arrows A10, the whole back end on fire after the turbo blew, with the stands of the stadium section in the background.

It was a bit of a spectacular bang.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like a banging day out.


Yep, plus I got to ponce around the pitlane in overalls with the SAAB logo on the back all day.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, plus I got to ponce around the pitlane in overalls with the SAAB logo on the back all day.



Neat 

I've ponced around in pit lanes wearing circus tent-sized media bibs. They don't come in XS, I quickly found out.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Neat
> 
> I've ponced around in pit lanes wearing circus tent-sized media bibs. They don't come in XS, I quickly found out.


Anything to do with the fact that male photographers tend to be on the 'portly' side.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Anything to do with the fact that male photographers tend to be on the 'portly' side.



And a foot taller...


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> #17 Arrows A10, the whole back end on fire after the turbo blew, with the stands of the stadium section in the background.
> 
> It was a bit of a spectacular bang.









Did this in coloured pencil when I was about 15 or 16 - so that was 1991. It's worked from the photo I'm looking for, I think it was in a copy of Prix Editions, but not sure...


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> #17 Arrows A10, the whole back end on fire after the turbo blew, with the stands of the stadium section in the background.
> 
> It was a bit of a spectacular bang.








https://cdn-9.latimages.com/images/mgl/x8G/s4/open-uri20121024-21053-h9xauq.jpg


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 480096
> 
> 
> https://cdn-9.latimages.com/images/mgl/x8G/s4/open-uri20121024-21053-h9xauq.jpg



Right incident, wrong angle. There's also another pic of it that's again the wrong angle. Thanks for looking though xxx 

I might have to start moving those boxes after all.  Only knowing me, I'll get sidetracked by other interesting bits and pieces and well... The joys of being a total anorak


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

https://www.picclickimg.com/d/l400/...tograph-Derek-Warwick-Arrows-Megatron-A10.jpg


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

After trying to bludgeon Google into submission, I am in dire need of a  and several custard creams.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 480098
> 
> 
> https://www.picclickimg.com/d/l400/...tograph-Derek-Warwick-Arrows-Megatron-A10.jpg



That's the other one I mentioned a couple of posts ago. 

I could always mirror it in Photoshop, I suppose... 

Just saying, like... I've bought a few bits of memorabilia from that particular Bay of E seller.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Under the same search





https://scontent-lht6-1.cdninstagra...2&ig_cache_key=MjA4ODY2OTE4NTgxMDExMTU4Mg==.2


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's the other one I mentioned a couple of posts ago.
> 
> I could always mirror it in Photoshop, I suppose...
> 
> Just saying, like... I've bought a few bits of memorabilia from that particular Bay of E seller.


Not the right one?


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

The Jaffa Cakes have disappeared.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Aug 2019)

_Ode to the Well-Used Bike

If your featherweight carbon is dormant
And your sedentary Dura's not 'Ace'
Your Pinerello's just art_ 
_Cyber Strava, a chart
A well used bike
Will put a smile on your face_


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> _Ode to the Well-Used Bike
> 
> If your featherweight carbon is dormant
> And your sedentary Dura's not 'Ace'
> ...


Which are you selling?


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Under the same search
> View attachment 480099
> 
> 
> https://scontent-lht6-1.cdninstagram.com/v/t51.2885-15/e35/65388467_363190851038418_6132409091110115798_n.jpg?_nc_ht=scontent-lht6-1.cdninstagram.com&se=7&oh=f5b76386844aaf27de3af0019293d020&oe=5DCF07D2&ig_cache_key=MjA4ODY2OTE4NTgxMDExMTU4Mg==.2



Ah. Pedro Diniz, Ligier-Mugen, 1996 Argentinian GP.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not the right one?



No, not The One. Zathras says not The One.



classic33 said:


> The Jaffa Cakes have disappeared.



Well, you had to take your frustration at Google out on something...


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah. Pedro Diniz, Ligier-Mugen, 1996 Argentinian GP.


I bet the Gauloises sales forecast went up in smoke.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah. Pedro Diniz, Ligier-Mugen, 1996 Argentinian GP.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

On the other hand... 






Roland Rehfeld, Pontiac Grand Prix, Rockingham Motor Speedway, May 2003.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> No, not The One. Zathras says not The One.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you had to take your frustration at Google out on something...


Is the Warwick one the right one, only the wrong way round? 

It's common to turn them round if you're selling one.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is the Warwick one the right one, only the wrong way round? It's common to turn them round if you're selling one.



No, the photo is the right way round alright, but it's the wrong photo. 

The one I'm looking for is the same view as the pencil drawing - should have Mobil 1 hoardings in the background.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 480102



Andrea de Cesaris, Brabham BT56 BMW, 1987. That looks rather like Silverstone to me.

Ironically, the engine the Arrows was running in '87 was a "customer" BMW engine rebadged as a Megatron. The BMW engines did have something of a propensity for going *BANG*

On the other hand, if you took the turbo wastegate off and blanked it with a plate, it would generate about 1500 horsepower. Talk about shoot off a shovel...


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

I need another 

And that bloomin' photo isn't in Prix Editions. It's in the 1987 edition of Murray Walker's Grand Prix Year. Different box, same problem.

I have too many books.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I need another
> 
> And that bloomin' photo isn't in Prix Editions. It's in the 1987 edition of Murray Walker's Grand Prix Year. Different box, same problem.
> 
> I have too many books.


You've found the picture, in a book from 1987?


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've found the picture, in a book from 1987?



No. Just my brain catching up with me as to where I think it is.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> No. Just my brain catching up with me as to where I think it is.


You think an event, that happened in '87 is in the '87 yearbook. Used to be printed looking forward.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> Which airport are you in?


None. I’ve spent the last 21.5 hours of my life in a chicken factory in deepest darkest Hungary. Now back in my room stark naked drinking warm lager whilst a gentle breeze blows over my....
X


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> None. I’ve spent the last 21.5 hours of my life in a chicken factory in deepest darkest Hungary. Now back in my room stark naked drinking warm lager whilst a gentle breeze blows over my....
> X


Chicken?


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You think an event, that happened in '87 is in the '87 yearbook. Used to be printed looking forward.



Yes.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Chicken?



Tastes like Narn.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yes.


Sabotage, if he knew it was going to happen.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Tastes like Narn.


I'll take your word, never knowingly had narn. Had none, not narn.

B5 aside


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sabotage, if he knew it was going to happen.



Time stabilizer very damaged. He is unstuck in time. Forward or back, Zathras does not know.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

Anyways, will leave the picture headache for another time.

My bed seems very inviting right now, so I think I shall go and snuggle up with a duvet and a pair of sleepy cats.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Time stabilizer very damaged. He is unstuck in time. Forward or back, Zathras does not know.


Maybe sideways!


----------



## Jenkins (15 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I received my pension benefit statement in the post this afternoon - it looks like I won't be migrating to the 'retirement' thread for a while yet


Despite having posted this, why is it that I'm spending more and more time on the pension calculator working out how much I'd lose going early and taking a hit on the actuarial reduction but using the lump sum as a top up? To think that up to recently I really enjoyed what I do.

Bloody middle age problems


----------



## alicat (15 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Did you make it?



Yes, and I had to get on one the next day to finish my journey to Gatwick airport.

And now I'm in Greece for a week recharging my batteries.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> None. I’ve spent the last 21.5 hours of my life in a chicken factory in deepest darkest Hungary. Now back in my room stark naked drinking warm lager whilst a gentle breeze blows over my....
> X



Thanks @Fab Foodie i now have an image i don't need at the start of the day 

Anyway it's black bin day here in Poshshire


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> None. I’ve spent the last 21.5 hours of my life in a chicken factory in deepest darkest Hungary. Now back in my room stark naked drinking warm lager whilst a gentle breeze blows over my....
> X



Now I need the mind bleach


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2019)

Morning . I have put the black recycling box out . I wonder if they will bother collecting it today ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Now I need the mind bleach


Is your image as bad as mine ?


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is your image as bad as mine ?



Probably.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Probably.


Ooh! That bad then !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2019)

I think I'm suffering from fettle matigue. . I have just dug a bike out, pumped up the tyres, adjusted the front wheel cones and fitted it back into the bike ready for a ride.
I'm now having a bit of a rest before we set off.


----------



## Threevok (15 Aug 2019)

52 today (again) and my bloody phone won't stop


----------



## Phaeton (15 Aug 2019)

I have no desire to do any work today


----------



## Phaeton (15 Aug 2019)

Threevok said:


> 52 today (again) and my bloody phone won't stop


Stop what? How do you make it go?


----------



## Threevok (15 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Stop what? How do you make it go?





Vibrating

I would put it in my pocket and make the most of it, but the office is a very public place


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Threevok said:


> 52 today (again) and my bloody phone won't stop


What's it doing?


----------



## Threevok (15 Aug 2019)

Vibrating


----------



## raleighnut (15 Aug 2019)

Threevok said:


> 52 today (again) and my bloody phone won't stop


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2019)

Still got 5.39 days of holiday to use up by the end of the month, and I'm off from the 21st as it is. Fortunately, cal roll over 5 days, so I'm taking the 0.39 off today !!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had tinned peas, tinned mushroom and tinned tomatoes, because I needed the tins to make an alcohol stove...
> 
> Middle Son nicked the tuna...


Fancy Feast stove?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fancy Feast stove?



Attempting one...


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Anything to do with the fact that male photographers tend to be on the 'portly' side.


Hey,now.......


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Attempting one...


Nice little design.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

alicat said:


> Yes, and I had to get on one the next day to finish my journey to Gatwick airport.
> 
> And now I'm in Greece for a week *recharging my batteries.*


Wouldn't plugging them in at home to recharge have been easier.


----------



## postman (15 Aug 2019)

The wuss is back from the dentist.I had an appointment this morning to clean my gums.I was not looking forward to the tools pulling at my gums.Did i want numbing or try without.I went without,and the procedure was painless and quite vigorous.Never felt a thing.Big wuss worried about nothing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Nice little design.



I'm not sure mine is working unfotrunately. It seems to be heating but the flame is a bit odd.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> The wuss is back from the dentist.


Glad you posted I'm due at 15:30 I'd forgotten


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Nah same old same old.


Excellent!


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Brown sauce is the sauce-of-last-resort here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Sweet chilli sauce on bacon is the sauce-du-jour.




You are of course wrong with that assertion. Brown, all the way.


----------



## Speicher (15 Aug 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> None. I’ve spent the last 21.5 hours of my life in a chicken factory in deepest darkest Hungary. Now back in my room stark naked drinking warm lager whilst a gentle breeze blows over my....
> X


----------



## raleighnut (15 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


>


You're just reminiscing about that photo of him cooking wearing an Apron aren't you.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

Spent the morning taming an ornamental bay that had gotten a bit out of control. Not entirely straightforward. Cut several branches off from the bottom, tried to pull them free, only to wonder why the blazes they wouldn't budge. Blasted things propagate by layering. So now where I had one ornamental bay, I now have several. 

Anyways, I had the last of my 10p steak slices, two  and a banana for lunch.

Will go back out to continue the bay taming - but with the chainsaw rather than the loppers this time.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> You're just reminiscing about that photo of him cooking wearing an Apron aren't you.



Too much information!!!


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> You are of course wrong with that assertion. Brown, all the way.



I'll duel you. You haven't lived till you've tried a sandwich made with thickly sliced homemade bread, butter, smoked dry cure bacon and a nice dab of sweet chilli sauce.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2019)

Threevok said:


> 52 today (again) and my bloody phone won't stop


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Too much information!!!



Definitely, I could have done without being reminded of that post.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

Threevok said:


> 52 today (again) and my bloody phone won't stop



I won't add to that, but I'll raise a  in your honour xxx


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'll duel you. You haven't lived till you've tried a sandwich made with thickly sliced homemade bread, butter, smoked dry cure bacon and a nice dab of sweet chilli sauce.



Much as that sounds great, it's still brown.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Much as that sounds great, it's still brown.



Definitely time for a duel, then. 

Foil, epee or sabre?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2019)

Just come back from a 15 mile ride with a friend. We met a couple of cyclists at Biddestone who were from Yorkshire. ( Probably lost ) Met them again in Castle Combe.
Became a tourist attraction in Castle Combe. A lot of Oriental young women kept standing next to my bike and took pictures of themselves. 

We were bothered by another lot all wearing black and yellow. They wouldn't buy a round but flew around instead !


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Definitely time for a duel, then.
> 
> Foil, epee or sabre?



AK47. Bit harsh. But works.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not sure mine is working unfotrunately. It seems to be heating but the flame is a bit odd.


It's cold!


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> AK47. Bit harsh. But works.



But that's just not cricket, me old bean...


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

An afternoon of clipping and chainsawing done. Still need to do the other side of that ornamental bay, but that part of the garden looks a lot better now. Who knew the blasted things could get so big so quickly? 

Anyways, now have a  and some custard creams.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> But that's just not cricket, me old bean...



It was harsh. And not cricket. X


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> But that's just not cricket, me old bean...


Thought you wanted a duel?


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thought you wanted a duel?



I do, but not with an AK 47...


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> It was harsh. And not cricket. X



Sauce Wars.

Do you think it will make good reality tv?


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sauce Wars.
> 
> Do you think it will make good reality tv?


https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...stomer-from-glasgow-with-chip-on-8786768.html


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...stomer-from-glasgow-with-chip-on-8786768.html



I like mayonnaise on my chips.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sauce Wars.
> 
> Do you think it will make good reality tv?



You got me thinking: In the Matrix, is the bit of computer language that represents the relish the _sauce code_?

I know: hat, coat et c...


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I like mayonnaise on my chips.



That's setting the mundanity bar very high there...


----------



## raleighnut (15 Aug 2019)

Sorry @Salty seadog and @Reynard but you're both wrong, the only other thing permitted on a Bacon Buttie is a Fried Egg.............................and some Fried Mushrooms..................................a Sausage or two.

I actually worked near a chippy owned by a Scottish bloke that opened on a Saturday morning to sell 'Breakfast Twinnies' , Half a Crusty Baton with 3-4 slices of Bacon, 2 Sausages, 2 Fried Eggs and Fried Mushrooms, we didn't get much done after 'elevenses', swept up a bit maybe before we went home.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You got me thinking: In the Matrix, is the bit of computer language that represents the relish the _sauce code_?
> 
> I know: hat, coat et c...


Power Sauce in Red Dwarf.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's setting the mundanity bar very high there...



I'm half Belgian - what the hell did you expect?


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Sorry @Salty seadog and @Reynard but you're both wrong, the only other thing permitted on a Bacon Buttie is a Fried Egg.............................and some Fried Mushrooms..................................a Sausage or two.
> 
> I actually worked near a chippy owned by a Scottish bloke that opened on a Saturday morning to sell 'Breakfast Twinnies' , Half a Crusty Baton with 3-4 slices of Bacon, 2 Sausages, 2 Fried Eggs and Fried Mushrooms, we didn't get much done after 'elevenses', swept up a bit maybe before we went home.



I absolutely love bacon and fried egg sandwiches. 

Especially when the filling is fried in dripping.

They're one of my guilty pleasures.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Power Sauce in Red Dwarf.



Failing that, you could always smoke me a kipper...


----------



## mudsticks (15 Aug 2019)

First aubergine of the season, a little late but perfectly formed doncha think??


----------



## raleighnut (15 Aug 2019)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 480161
> 
> 
> First aubergine of the season, a little late but perfectly formed doncha think??


----------



## mudsticks (15 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


>



I often stick googlie eyes on them for pictures. 

They have such darling hairstyles.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I often stick googlie eyes on them for pictures.
> 
> They have such darling hairstyles.





I thought about that, but then I realised it was back to the old purple-green thing, which really messes with my mind.


----------



## Speicher (15 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> You're just reminiscing about that photo of him cooking wearing an Apron aren't you.



Yes, and I also remember the suntanned knees.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Failing that, you could always smoke me a kipper...


You'd be late for breakfast though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not sure mine is working unfotrunately. It seems to be heating but the flame is a bit odd.


Hole in the tomato paste can, near the top?


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'd be late for breakfast though.



I am most definitely NOT a morning person 

It'll do for brunch, though...


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I am most definitely NOT a morning person
> 
> It'll do for brunch, though...


Aren't duels normally fought before breakfast, thus allowing the victor time to return home for theirs.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Hole in the tomato paste can, near the top?



On all examples. I was told to make a row of holes around the top so tried that too. It heats stuff up okay, but doesn't have the nice 'ring' promised.

ETA: After writing that I tried again in the dark. The 'rings' do come up but won't stay lit. I'm using 2 rings of 8 holes @ 6mm dia, top and bottom.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Aren't duels normally fought before breakfast, thus allowing the victor time to return home for theirs.



At dawn, I do believe...


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> At dawn, I do believe...


And you'd be late, so you'd forfeit.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And you'd be late, so you'd forfeit.



Not if I stayed up all night


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Not if I stayed up all night


True. But would you be up to a kipper for breakfast after the duel.


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Much as that sounds great, it's still brown.



Red, I don't do brown, or chillies.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> On all examples. I was told to make a row of holes around the top so tried that too. It heats stuff up okay, but doesn't have the nice 'ring' promised.
> 
> ETA: After writing that I tried again in the dark. The 'rings' do come up but won't stay lit. I'm using 2 rings of 8 holes @ 6mm dia, top and bottom.


Too much information for the 'Mundane News' thread, just tell us you've given up and bought a Vango Stove and a bottle of Gas.


----------



## postman (15 Aug 2019)

QUOTE="Phaeton, post: 5709503, member: 26715"]Glad you posted I'm due at 15:30 I'd forgotten[/QUOTE]

Double check it might be 14-30 or two thirty in proper money.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Too much information for the 'Mundane News' thread, just tell us you've given up and bought a Vango Stove and a bottle of Gas.



If I had the money I may have done by now. As it is, I'll stick with the tomato tin...


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If I had the money I may have done by now. As it is, I'll stick with the tomato tin for now...


How big a stove is required?





Large single burner(Carena) too big? You'd have to check bottle availability
As above^^


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> How big a stove is required?
> View attachment 480221
> 
> Large single burner(Carena) too big? You'd have to check bottle availability



So far it seems to be working, and for 0,95€ for the stove plus free tomatoes that was a bargain. Also not sure about fuel availability with gas stoves.

CC is sulking and won't show me your picture, by the way.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> True. But would you be up to a kipper for breakfast after the duel.



If I don't get much sleep, then I end up with the munchies. When I've got the munchies, even a kipper breakfast is no obstacle.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> If I don't get much sleep, then I end up with the munchies. When I've got the munchies, even a kipper breakfast is no obstacle.


And your duel at dawn, before breakfast?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And your duel at dawn, before breakfast?



I'd use the kipper for that too.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And your duel at dawn, before breakfast?



When I'm short on sleep, I'm as grouchy as hell. Why do you think I used to fence? I could hit people legally with a pointy object simply to work off the grumpies.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'd use the kipper for that too.



They don't make a terribly satisfying thump.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

Pretzelling another poem.

Am trying something different for a change - this one is more fluffy than I usually write. Most of my poems are quite serious and wistful.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> They don't make a terribly satisfying thump.


You've first hand experience of their use as a weapon then?


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've first hand experience of their use as a weapon then?



They're about as effective as a wet sponge to the face.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> They're about as effective as a wet sponge to the face.


You can freeze a wet sponge though!

It's normal for the person being challenged to choose weapons to be used.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> On all examples. I was told to make a row of holes around the top so tried that too. It heats stuff up okay, but doesn't have the nice 'ring' promised.
> 
> ETA: After writing that I tried again in the dark. The 'rings' do come up but won't stay lit. I'm using 2 rings of 8 holes @ 6mm dia, top and bottom.


Fuel?


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fuel?


He'll be using some.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Aug 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tg12QnFS6w

When it comes to alcohol stoves, Hiram Cook's your man. All older stuff, he quit posting to YouTube some time ago.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> He'll be using some.


Alcohol can mean many sorts of fuel. Over here, we use denatured alcohol, or Heet car fuel additive.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Alcohol can mean many sorts of fuel. Over here, we use denatured alcohol, or Heet car fuel additive.


Methalated spirits(meths) over here.

Seen one which used _"holy water"_


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Aug 2019)

Holy Water?


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Holy Water?


Moonshine is similar.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Moonshine is similar.


Oh, okay. I thought you meant like ecclesiastical holy water, mainly blessed salt added to H2o.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Moonshine is similar.



Sort of like what you'd use to flambe a xmas pudding then


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, okay. I thought you meant like ecclesiastical holy water, mainly blessed salt added to H2o.



Nope, that's what's in the sponge that @classic33 has decided to freeze...


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

Anyway, nunnight bods.

Bath then bed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2019)

Good morning...


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> At dawn, I do believe...


In thick fog adds a bit more excitement to the event !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You can freeze a wet sponge though!
> 
> It's normal for the person being challenged to choose weapons to be used.


Limp spaghetti !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2019)

Morning! We finished one cutlass yesterday. I will try to finish the other one today .

The ride yesterday has taken my toll for this year just over 500 miles which is 100 more than last year's total.

I wondered if the Proclaimers considered going by bike ?


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning! We finished one cutlass yesterday. I will try to finish the other one today .
> 
> The ride yesterday has taken my toll for this year just over 500 miles which is 100 more than last year's total.
> 
> I wondered if the Proclaimers considered going by bike ?



I'm at 3400 so far this year


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm at 3400 so far this year


I just miss read that as 340 and thought I was doing well. 

Then I saw the other zero !


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I just miss read that as 340 and thought I was doing well.
> 
> Then I saw the other zero !



I'm measuring in KM which sounds way better, until you convert the numbers...

Anyway, I'm a lot of miles/km away from any of you so I can pretty much say what I like...


----------



## raleighnut (16 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> They're about as effective as a wet sponge to the face.


I dunno, depends how big they are,


View: https://youtu.be/T8XeDvKqI4E


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> They're about as effective as a wet sponge to the face.



Leave them a couple of days and they'll be a biological weapon, effective at 20 paces.

Mind you, at dawn so is my breath...


----------



## Phaeton (16 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The ride yesterday has taken my toll for this year just over 500 miles which is 100 more than last year's total.


My target is 1200 for the year I'm at almost 950 so I'm already halfway through October which probably explains the weather.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2019)

Since starting an update on the laptop this morning, I've washed and dried a load of laundry, done 2 of the usual morning 'sh's, vacuum cleaned the whole flat, had a bacon sarnie and gone to Lidl. It's just finished.


----------



## mybike (16 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Aah
> 
> When I were a lad Walkers Pork Butchers had several shops in Leicester where their excellent Pork Pies could be purchased, the 2lb 'fluted' ones were fantastic.  Then they closed the shops and started supplying supermarkets.



Sainsbos do a rather nice lattice topped one.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2019)

This is what I've been working on . The second one is going to have a paper mache guard as I haven't got time to make another aluminium one.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Leave them a couple of days and they'll be a biological weapon, effective at 20 paces.
> 
> Mind you, at dawn so is my breath...


You offerring to take @reynards place in the fight for her honour?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> This is what I've been working on . The second one is going to have a paper mache guard as I haven't got time to make another aluminium one.
> View attachment 480278


Love the shark's eye knot on the lower one!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Love the shark's eye knot on the lower one!


Yes ! We liked that as well. It wasn't planned .It just came out that way.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2019)

I've finally bought a Multitool after dithering for over a year. No more schlepping a complete hex key set around...


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've finally ought a Multitool after dithering for over a year. No more schlepping a complete hex key set around...


5, 6 & possibly 2, means only three.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

Spent the morning running errands in town. Needed to buy a birthday gift for a friend.

Ended up in Tesco by default, and we may have had a few snaccidents (custard creams, cheese thins) and yellow sticker accidents along the way... Picked up posh cat food on YS as well as a job lot of tea.

Tesco Gold tea, boxes of 240 teabags, marked down to £1.50 because it seems they're no longer going to stock it. Would've been stupid not to, really. OK, it's more earthy and malty than my usual (Finest English Breakfast) but is still eminently drinkable.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I dunno, depends how big they are,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/T8XeDvKqI4E






Cue the fishy puns... But is this the right plaice for this?


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> This is what I've been working on . The second one is going to have a paper mache guard as I haven't got time to make another aluminium one.
> View attachment 480278



Congratulations, you have just reinvented the sabre guard. 

You could have just bought a couple of cheap guards from Duellist or something...


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Leave them a couple of days and they'll be a biological weapon, effective at 20 paces.
> 
> Mind you, at dawn so is my breath...



Never mind that.

Try cat farts.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Never mind that.
> 
> Try cat farts.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Never mind that.
> 
> Try cat farts.



I hope you don't take it personally if I decline your invitation. 

You really aren't 'selling' cat ownership, you know.


----------



## gbb (16 Aug 2019)

Good news but mundane in the great scheme of things.
My wife brought home two IT Lightweight suitcases 4 weeks ago for our then impending holiday.
I took one look at them and proclaimed...they're crap, sorry but they look nice but utter rubbish quality..

We went on holiday and hers didnt even last the first flight, back broken, unable to lift the retractable handle.
Mine didnt last the return flight , the fabric tore at one of the plastic protectors.
Back to the store...not fit for purpose, they argued it was the baggage handlers, we argued we've been travelling 20 odd years, sometime me flying 6 or 8 times a year, never broke suitcases before. They should still be able to survive 2 flights, even if the handlers were rough.
Contacted manufacturers, sent photos, they instructed us the shop has the obligation within the first year (we know this anyway)

Back to the shop with manufacturers email, saw a different manager, threatened trading standards, not fit for purpose, manager agreed, (shame the first one didnt)...money back.

Tenacity pays.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Congratulations, you have just reinvented the sabre guard.
> 
> You could have just bought a couple of cheap guards from Duellist or something...


Ah! But I wouldn't be living up to my name !


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I hope you don't take it personally if I decline your invitation.
> 
> You really aren't 'selling' cat ownership, you know.



I'm just saying it how it is. 

That way I can't be done for false advertising.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! But I wouldn't be living up to my name !



True


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> 5, 6 & possibly 2, means only three.



I need a 4 for the Xtracycle and I like having an 8 just in case. It also gives me spoke keys, a chain splitter and a '+' screwdriver and for some reason a bottle opener. Possibly overkill there in my case but I suppose we are in Germany...


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Cue the fishy puns... But is this the right plaice for this?


Codswallop?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2019)

We're being invaded by balloons:


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2019)

Some of the balloons are trying to hide in the woods:






Others are running away. 






That balloon is now pretty much right in the middle of the final approach to Stuttgart Airport...

You will appreciate that this is the highlight of Tinybug's day.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need a 4 for the Xtracycle and I like having an 8 just in case. It also gives me spoke keys, a chain splitter and a '+' screwdriver and for some reason a bottle opener. Possibly overkill there in my case but I suppose we are in Germany...



For the sake of 180g my topeak mini 18+ tool has just about all I need for running repairs, including a bottle opener.


----------



## derrick (16 Aug 2019)

It's still hot and dry in Gerona.


----------



## tyred (16 Aug 2019)

Polite but firmly worded email sent to the company of the bus driver who nearly forced me into a ditch today by overtaking into the face of oncoming traffic on a corner Not that it will make any difference to anything anyway


----------



## Phaeton (16 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Needed to buy a birthday gift for a friend.


I didn't know you cared


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I didn't know you cared


She's to fillet somehow.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Aug 2019)

I'm going to have to go out to buy some bread. I did my daily shop earlier today. I thought i'd got everything but obviously not.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

@Andy in Germany, single burner just under 8" across, running off the larger bottles of no use?

Gampingaz used to do a sheet of what's available where.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

Quick but tasty supper of jacket tattie with chilli con carne and cheese.

Now just need to put together my stewarding stuff for tomorrow. Am at the Tabby & Lilac Point Siamese show tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Codswallop?



Rubbish, you say?


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Rubbish, you say?


For the duel. Has to be better than kippers.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I didn't know you cared



Now I need to work out how to saw a box of chocolates in two...


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> For the duel. Has to be better than kippers.



Hmmmmph... So it's duel-by-etymology then?


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmmmmph... So it's duel-by-etymology then?


A bit fishy would be a better description.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Andy in Germany, single burner just under 8" across, running off the larger bottles of no use?
> 
> Gampingaz used to do a sheet of what's available where.



I'm not sure how much we'll be doing this camping malarkey, and cooking alcohol/white spirits is available off the shelf at the local version of Boots, so I could just get a bottle on arrival.

If we do more adventurous touring, for example in Japan, it makes more sense to use an alcohol stove because I know we can get the fuel. I have no idea how or where to get CampingGaz...


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Now I need to work out how to saw a box of chocolates in two...


Cross-cut saw?


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cross-cut saw?



Nah.

I just remembered I have small cake gift boxes and waxed paper. That'll do.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

It's time for a


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nah.
> 
> I just remembered I have small cake gift boxes and waxed paper. That'll do.


I knew paper cuts could be dangerous, but cutting a box of chocolates is taking it to another level.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2019)

Right, off to bed.

Cat show tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, off to bed.
> 
> Cat show tomorrow.


Up with the larks?


----------



## Jenkins (17 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Now I need to work out how to saw a box of chocolates in two...


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 480367


Think that saw might melt.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We're being invaded by balloons:
> 
> View attachment 480331


99 Luft Baloons?


----------



## Jenkins (17 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Think that saw might melt.


Not at the rate I can eat chocolate


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmmmmph... So it's duel-by-etymology then?


Lord Berners would approve.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Not at the rate I can eat chocolate


How quick can you cut a box of chocolates in two?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2019)

Just thought I'd mention this....

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j8IPkqJU_Q


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Just thought I'd mention this....
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j8IPkqJU_Q



Which one is yours?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2019)

Time for some miles .... See ya all later


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which one is yours?


Boss or bike ?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2019)

Morning! We had quite a bit of rain yesterday.
It is sunny here at the moment. I hope it stays that way although they have predicted showers at some point .


----------



## Phaeton (17 Aug 2019)

What a crap night, I'm sure you're not supposed to wake up with a headache, no alcohol in involved before somebody suggests it.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles .... See ya all later



Back did you all miss me


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Boss or bike ?


Either


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Back did you all miss me



Naturally.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Back did you all miss me


 Yes! Our aim isn't too good !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2019)

It's raining! It was sunny earlier !


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Aug 2019)

My washing is out and it is now pouring with rain


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2019)

Better get off to our caravan and get the grass cut as we've not been for a month. Just me and Mrs F as the teens are staying home. Well my son is on a St John's course today and tomorrow. 3rd weekend.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which one is yours?


Any one of them. They all appear to be Moultons.

I actually use a tricycle at work when inspecting busses. But I am also an indoor/outdoor rider.

Bosses? Well, none of them have uniforms.
15 years continuous employment, as of today, though.
Really about 35, as I transited from the photographic industry to the security/secure transportation industry without a break.


----------



## postman (17 Aug 2019)

Stupid day here in Meanwood Leeds.Started off sunny and breezy,then heavy rain ,now it's sunny and breezy again.Trouble is i am feeling lazy and listless,can't be bothered to do anything,apart from reading.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2019)

I have just officiated at the burial of Cookie, the grandkid's hamster, in No.1 daughters garden.


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2019)

Phew. Grass wasn't too bad. So that's cut and we've popped out for sum lunch at a nice pub in Prestatyn. Sat in the beer garden in the sun. Yes sun... not seen the yellow orb for a while.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Phew. Grass wasn't too bad. So that's cut and we've popped out for sum lunch at a nice pub in Prestatyn. Sat in the beer garden in the sun. Yes sun... not seen the yellow orb for a while.


Cogito ergo sum lunch!


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cogito ergo sum lunch!



Whoops 'some'


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2019)

Chose various tapas dishes. £10.50 for 3 dishes. Second time I've eaten at the new bar, and i think this is on the cards for refueling the Cycle Chat mucky weekender in October.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2019)

Lovely day stewarding at the Tabby & Lilac Point Siamese show. Had some fabby kitty cuddles - and an earful of obscenities from a lilac Burmese.

Good lunch too - the Siamese clubs always seem to lay on a nice spread. 

Just plan on having a nice quiet evening.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 480367



Oh man... 

Chapeau, that post wins the internet.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Aug 2019)

I have been stung by a wasp 
Stings like hell


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I have been stung by a wasp
> Stings like hell



Ouch!


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ouch!



That is what I said, we were in a room full of people so that was the only word I could use


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I have been stung by a wasp
> Stings like hell



Got stung twice by the same wasp after it got trapped in my top whilst on a ride. hurt for quite a while and the marks stayed for months. Nearly crashed the car the other day when one suddenly started flying round the cabin. Who likes them?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I have been stung by a wasp
> Stings like hell


Try vinegar on that. The acidity of the vinegar counteracts the alkalinity of the wasp venom. Opposite for bees, as they have acidic venom.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Aug 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Got stung twice by the same wasp after it got trapped in my top whilst on a ride. hurt for quite a while and the marks stayed for months. Nearly crashed the car the other day when one suddenly started flying round the cabin. Who likes them?





Gravity Aided said:


> Try vinegar on that. The acidity of the vinegar counteracts the alkalinity of the wasp venom. Opposite for bees, as they have acidic venom.



We were in the pub for a bite of dinner, whilst waiting I moved my hair away from my face and felt something-then I felt the sting-wowee I have never felt anything like it before. We ate dinner, came home and my husband removed the sting from my shoulder then smothered it in Savlon antiseptic cream. It feels better-no reaction-but it is still sore.
Yes I heard vinegar was good but who wants to smell like a chippy


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Yes I heard vinegar was good but who wants to smell like a chippy


It's a price I'd pay!


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> That is what I said, we were in a room full of people so that was the only word I could use



Ah. Yes. One of *those*

That's a right bummer, as a string of good swear words does tend to damp the pain somewhat...


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2019)

Feeling sleepy... But still an hour to go before MOTD...


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Aug 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a price I'd pay!



Wonder if rice wine vinegar would have the same effect?


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Feeling sleepy... But still an hour to go before MOTD...


Record and play it back in the early hours, when you can't sleep.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Record and play it back in the early hours, when you can't sleep.



Would work for me.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Would work for me.


See, not as daft as it first seems.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> See, not as daft as it first seems.



I'd probably fall asleep if watching it live, to be fair.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Wonder if rice wine vinegar would have the same effect?


Probably, but you'll smell like you've gone overboard with the Saki.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I have been stung by a wasp
> Stings like hell


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Record and play it back in the early hours, when you can't sleep.



There's always the i-player LOL

I'm now watching MOTD


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> There's always the i-player LOL
> 
> I'm now watching MOTD


You want to know how it finishes?


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You want to know how it finishes?


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


>





Spoiler: Reynard don't look!



I don't know either.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We were in the pub for a bite of dinner, whilst waiting I moved my hair away from my face and felt something-then I felt the sting-wowee I have never felt anything like it before. We ate dinner, came home and my husband removed the sting from my shoulder then smothered it in Savlon antiseptic cream. It feels better-no reaction-but it is still sore.
> Yes I heard vinegar was good but who wants to smell like a chippy


If the sting was left in it would suggest a Bee sting.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Record and play it back in the early hours, when you can't sleep.


Of themselves sleeping ? 

Does it work like when somebody yawns ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2019)

Morning! It's raining.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Aug 2019)

Morning, its actually Not raining... Atm anyway


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2019)

The Pie Rate Day in the town went rather well yesterday. My wife thinks that the museum had 500 visitors and 300 in the Yelde Hall. 

My wife and her friend dressed up as pirates and handed out leaflets and then helped children make cardboard telescopes and paper owls.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2019)

Packing today for going to the two days working with prospective colleagues to see how we get on. (what is the English for this?).


----------



## fossyant (18 Aug 2019)

Cloud free in North Wales, although windy. I think the tide came in around 5am as the gulls were making a racket (lots of muscles to munch on).

Edit, tide times say high at 1am, so on way out !


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2019)

I'm currently parked in a retail park.
I hate retail parks..
I especially hate retail parks on a Sunday!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm currently parked in a retail park.
> I hate retail parks..
> I especially hate retail parks on a Sunday!


I only like them if there is a model shop for me to go in to while ( They go shopping !)


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2019)

I have down sized my bike collection of N+1 to N+1 - 1.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm currently parked in a retail park.
> I hate retail parks..
> I especially hate retail parks on a Sunday!



There's still strict no Sunday trading here so they are thankfully quiet today -except for skateboarders probably....


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's still strict no Sunday trading here so they are thankfully quiet today -except for skateboarders probably....


Sunday trading is, for big shops, officially 10. 00 - 16.00, but most are 10.00 - 17.00 now.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> If the sting was left in it would suggest a Bee sting.



It was definitely a wasp. One was hanging around on the window and after the event it was back on the window looking unwell.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Sunday trading is, for big shops, officially 10. 00 - 16.00, but most are 10.00 - 17.00 now.



I thought it was still limited to 6 hours, most do 10:00 - 16:00 but some do 11:00-17:00?


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Aug 2019)

I hope I am not tempting fate by putting some washing out


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I hope I am not tempting fate by putting some washing out



Just don't put out down in Dover, it's fine,ish here at the moment......cheers thanks.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Sunday trading is, for big shops, officially 10. 00 - 16.00, but most are 10.00 - 17.00 now.



As I recall the original law in the UK was changed in because big shops ignored it anyway. I often wondered what would happen if someone was caught shoplifting when the store should legally be closed.

Fortunately our local society is pretty conservative in this area and there's generally support for (nearly) everyone getting a day off on Sunday.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I hope I am not tempting fate by putting some washing out


It just rained up here on the hill.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I thought it was still limited to 6 hours, most do 10:00 - 16:00 but some do 11:00-17:00?


Halfrauds gets away with 10.00 - 17.00 somehow.
I think they pretend that the first hour is 'open for viewing' and that they don't actually sell stuff until 11.00. Total cobblers, though!


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Halfrauds gets away with 10.00 - 17.00 somehow.
> I think they pretend that the first hour is 'open for viewing' and that they don't actually sell stuff until 11.00. Total cobblers, though!



Open for viewing, yes you're right, I've heard that before.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I hope I am not tempting fate by putting some washing out





Salty seadog said:


> Just don't put out down in Dover, it's fine,ish here at the moment......cheers thanks.



So you decided to put it out in Dover after all, thanks for that.....


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2019)

Slept in this morning. It was  when I woke up.

It's  now but very windy.

I am having a plumpitty day, watching the BTCC meeting from Thruxton on the telly.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Spoiler: Reynard don't look!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know either.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2019)

Wowsers!!!

That Ginetta Junior race was *IMMENSE*

Chapeau those lads.


----------



## Lullabelle (18 Aug 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> So you decided to put it out in Dover after all, thanks for that.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Wonder if rice wine vinegar would have the same effect?


AFAIK, mainly acetic acid with other trace elements.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Aug 2019)

It is breakfast time on the prairie. Just ate some French toast. I think it may soon rain here, as well.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is breakfast time on the prairie. Just ate some French toast. I think it may soon rain here, as well.


Is that little house still there ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2019)

I can't get used to this downsizing malarky. My N+1-1 is now N+1-1+1 !


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2019)

Interesting second touring car race today... Looking forward to the reverse grid race.



Spoiler



And Plato v Sutton hasn't subsided one little



Time to sharpen the elbows and dust off the handbags


----------



## postman (18 Aug 2019)

Stayed sunny in Meanwood so i have just cut the lawn.Normal Sunday ironing also been done ,I hate ironing.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Interesting second touring car race today... Looking forward to the reverse grid race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seem to remember that they used to race some Daf cars in reverse .


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is that little house still there ?


They moved it and plonked it down in the middle of the M62.

Didn't tha know?


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2019)

Well, race 3 from Thruxton was an absolute cracker.  And after Paul O'Neil mentioned a particular race from Knockhill back in 1998, my day is now complete.

One very happy Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2019)

And I've also just been awarded a trophy for being here three years. 

Oh dear, how do you lot cope?


----------



## raleighnut (18 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> And I've also just been awarded a trophy for being here three years.
> 
> Oh dear, how do you lot cope?


Aye you're up to 'Guru' now, it takes ages to get to 'Leg-End' though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, race 3 from Thruxton was an absolute cracker.  And after Paul O'Neil mentioned a particular race from Knockhill back in 1998, my day is now complete.
> 
> One very happy Reynard.



I'd accuse you of being an anorak but I realise I'm probably exactly the same about railways...


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Aye you're up to 'Guru' now, it takes ages to get to 'Leg-End' though.



One post at the time, just like everyone else.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'd accuse you of being an anorak but I realise I'm probably exactly the same about railways...



Anoraks of the world unite! 

Well, of CycleChat anyway...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anoraks of the world unite!
> 
> Well, of CycleChat anyway...



That may not work, from experience a lot of us are introverts... 

Unless we find a way for us all to unite in separate places with minimal social interaction.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anoraks of the world unite!
> 
> Well, of CycleChat anyway...


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> And I've also just been awarded a trophy for being here three years.
> 
> Oh dear, how do you lot cope?


It's the virtual polishing that gets a bit tedious !


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That may not work, from experience a lot of us are introverts...
> 
> Unless we find a way for us all to unite in separate places with minimal social interaction.



On here is quite fine by me. 

I find it easier to interact with other people if we're all doing something that we enjoy (motor racing, cat shows), as I'm quite shy and not terribly confident. Common interests do help things along but I really don't enjoy large social gatherings where there are loads of people I don't know.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> They moved it and plonked it down in the middle of the M62.
> 
> Didn't tha know?


I believe that’s owned by the water board and it used to be rented. Don’t know if anyone is living there now. 

I could be wrong and reserve the right to be corrected.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> They moved it and plonked it down in the middle of the M62.
> 
> Didn't tha know?



The irony of the BBC quote tickled me: The farm is to become "more sustainable and to lock up carbon dioxide to help stop Climate Change"

Um... okay.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2019)

*19th August
Is International Bow Day.*

International Bow Day recognizes the accessory that has been changing fashion for centuries – bows! Adding accessories makes just about any look so much better. During the 18th century, men primarily wore bows.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> *19th August
> Is International Bow Day.*
> 
> International Bow Day recognizes the accessory that has been changing fashion for centuries – bows! Adding accessories makes just about any look so much better. During the 18th century, men primarily wore bows.



The first thing that jumped into my head was Prince Regent from Blackadder...


----------



## Jenkins (18 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anoraks of the world unite!
> 
> Well, of CycleChat anyway...


My signature line on a motorsport forum I occasionally frequent is "I don't have a life, just an anorak"


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> The first thing that jumped into my head was Prince Regent from Blackadder...


Which was "wrong"? Blackadder or the Prince Regent, wearing a bow.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> My signature line on a motorsport forum I occasionally frequent is "I don't have a life, just an anorak"


Dark Blue or Dark Green?


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dark Blue or Dark Green?



Orange.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> My signature line on a motorsport forum I occasionally frequent is "I don't have a life, just an anorak"



In my case, the anorak = a bright blue Sparco Monza jacket. 

Remember them?


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which was "wrong"? Blackadder or the Prince Regent, wearing a bow.



Neither.

Or maybe it's just tea deficit that has addled my brain...

Time to put the kettle on, methinks.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm currently parked in a retail park.
> I hate retail parks..
> I especially hate retail parks on a Sunday!


I went to a retail park (Tolgate West in Colchester) by bike today. There were NO bike stands at all to lock the bike to, the next option of lamp posts were too thick and surrounded by bushes and all the drain pipes were of thin plastic so no use. Eventually I found a trolley corall by the B&M with metal tubing similar to a Sheffield stand which was the only useable thing in the area. 

Still managed to leave the key in the lock when I went in to the shop 'though...


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Orange.


Dark or Light?


----------



## Jenkins (18 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dark Blue or Dark Green?


Actually - Both. 

Dark blue Aston Martin GT softshell when dry & green Aston Martin waterproof coat. Can't be doing with the hi-viz yellow they do the t-shirts in currently.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Dark or Light?



What I had in mind would be described as "eye watering"


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> What I had in mind would be described as "eye watering"


The sort where you can be seen a mile or two away on a foggy day.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Orange.





classic33 said:


> Dark or Light?





Reynard said:


> What I had in mind would be described as "eye watering"



Also know as trainee orange.

The brand new brightness of the hi-viz used to be the way of spotting the new recruits on Felixstowe Dock until they moved to agency staff who generally had their own (old) stuff.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> The sort where you can be seen a mile or two away on a foggy day.



Yes.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Also know as trainee orange.
> 
> The brand new brightness of the hi-viz used to be the way of spotting the new recruits on Felixstowe Dock until they moved to agency staff who generally had their own (old) stuff.



I was thinking of the bods in orange romper suits... 

But there, the same applies to the brightness of their kit. You can tell a regular by the fact that their probans are usually a fetching shade of peach...


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

For someone, via the wooden hill.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 480709
> 
> For someone, via the wooden hill.



You suggesting I ought to log off and hit the sack? 

Actually, I'm going to do just that in a mo.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> You suggesting I ought to log off and hit the sack?
> 
> Actually, I'm going to do just that in a mo.


Thought you'd already gone.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2019)

morning. It's raining here.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> morning. It's raining here.



Morning we have clear skies and sun here


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2019)

Morning. 
Have you ever wondered about the question whether a half filled glass is either half full or half empty? 

Well ! I think Schrodie came up with a defining answer! According to him a half filled bowl of food is empty!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> *19th August
> Is International Bow Day.*
> 
> International Bow Day recognizes the accessory that has been changing fashion for centuries – bows! Adding accessories makes just about any look so much better. During the 18th century, men primarily wore bows.


Long bows ?


----------



## Phaeton (19 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Wowsers!!!
> 
> That Ginetta Junior race was *IMMENSE*
> 
> Chapeau those lads.


Skipped it last night as I zapped through to watch the BTCC, but need to go back & watch it looked 'interesting' just wish the Subaru could either get a bit more power, or better aero, Sutton is a brilliant driver.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Long bows ?


Long bows be English!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I went to a retail park (Tolgate West in Colchester) by bike today. There were NO bike stands at all to lock the bike to, the next option of lamp posts were too thick and surrounded by bushes and all the drain pipes were of thin plastic so no use. Eventually I found a trolley corall by the B&M with metal tubing similar to a Sheffield stand which was the only useable thing in the area.
> 
> Still managed to leave the key in the lock when I went in to the shop 'though...


Typical, no catering for cyclists..
The shops I use are the ones I can take my bike into. Halfrauds, Blacks and Homebase is OK with the bike locked in the foyer.
T'other places can go whistle for my £££!

My key moment was when I locked my bike very securely to a bench outside ToysRus one Christmas. When I got back to the bike, I remembered where the key was...
It was hanging on the banana hook on the fruit bowl, in the kitchen


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Long bows be English!


I was wondering if they would let anyone into a nightclub or restaurant wearing one ? Provided they could get through the door !


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering if they would let anyone into a nightclub wearing one ? Provided they could get through the door !


Try, then let us know. Next year we might all go.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Still managed to leave the key in the lock when I went in to the shop 'though...



Been there, done that, I was away for 90 mins for breakfast and came back to this. House key is on there too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Long bows be English!



Not exclusively. I don't want to start a "my bow is bigger than yours" contest, but have you come across the Japanese Yumi?


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not exclusively. I don't want to start a "my bow is bigger than yours" contest, but have you come across the Japanese Yumi?


T'ain't a longbow though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> T'ain't a longbow though.



Pretty da*n long.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Pretty da*n long.


Six foot six & seven eighths


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not exclusively. I don't want to start a "my bow is bigger than yours" contest, but have you come across the Japanese Yumi?


Two shops nearby say they sell them. Might be worth a visit, even if one is in Nelson.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Six foot six & seven eighths



Yes. Combined with the low doors in Japanese castles I'm not sure how practical they were for street fighting.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is that little house still there ?


Yes, but that's in Iowa,or Minnesota, or Kansas.
It's complicated.
http://littlehouseontheprairie.com/historic-locations-and-museum-sites/


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That may not work, from experience a lot of us are introverts...
> 
> Unless we find a way for us all to unite in separate places with minimal social interaction.


Short wave radio? Or an internet forum?


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> *19th August
> Is International Bow Day.*
> 
> International Bow Day recognizes the accessory that has been changing fashion for centuries – bows! Adding accessories makes just about any look so much better. During the 18th century, men primarily wore bows.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, but that's in Iowa,or Minnesota, or Kansas.
> It's complicated.
> http://littlehouseontheprairie.com/historic-locations-and-museum-sites/


Not Yorkshire!!!


----------



## Phaeton (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not Yorkshire!!!


There ain't no none of them there prairies in Yorkshire


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> There ain't no none of them there prairies in Yorkshire


Just fields of Rhubarb!


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Just fields of Rhubarb!


That be the world famous_ "Rhubarb Triangle"_.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

It's been  here. We've had two really hefty showers where it was coming down in stair rods. The furry girls were not impressed.

I have done some laundry and been working on a writing project.

Almost time for lunch. There is a slab of very nice dolcelatte cheese in the fridge...


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Almost time for lunch. There is a slab of very nice dolcelatte cheese in the fridge...





I have some St Agur which will be appearing in an omelette near me soon.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Skipped it last night as I zapped through to watch the BTCC, but need to go back & watch it looked 'interesting' just wish the Subaru could either get a bit more power, or better aero, Sutton is a brilliant driver.



Well, when you *start* with a car that's got the aero characteristics of a brick...  Quite frankly I don't know what's going on with that team - they seem to have made every single bad decision that it's possible to make.

Not a fan of Sutton, but loving his needle match with Plato. I'm a Dan Cammish kinda gal.  And yes, eye-candy levels are a factor here as well... 

You won't be disappointed by the Ginetta Junior race - it was just brilliant.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I have some St Agur which will be appearing in an omelette near me soon.



Ah, I have a large chunk of Manchego earmarked for that.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> There ain't no none of them there prairies in Yorkshire


The house is there.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah, I have a large chunk of Manchego earmarked for that.



I had two friends of mine lodging some years ago. Mike basically stuck my pricy Manchego onto toast and had the temerrity to complain to Tim, It tasted shoot.

I was a bit annoyed but he was a bit drunk.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I had two friends of mine lodging some years ago. Mike basically stuck my pricy Manchego onto toast and had the temerrity to complain to Tim, It tasted shoot.
> 
> I was a bit annoyed but he was a bit drunk.



Ooops. 

But I did pay £3 for a chunk that should have cost £14...  Likewise the Dolcelatte was marked down from £5 to £1.25.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> The house is there.


I waved to that house last week going over to the darklands & coming back, but it ain't on no prairie


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Long bows ?


I have a longbow.. A real, proper English one.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

Light showers, the forecast said.

I want a refund on that forecast. 

The rain here is bloody biblical, we've had flashes of lightning, my drive is a good inch under water and I can't see the garden fence which is only about 20 feet away from where I'm sitting.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Light showers, the forecast said.
> 
> I want a refund on that forecast.
> 
> The rain here is bloody biblical, we've had flashes of lightning, my drive is a good inch under water and I can't see the garden fence which is only about 20 feet away from where I'm sitting.



View attachment 480773


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2019)

My friend has given me his hedge trimmer to free up! It is jammed up with goo! I have been cleaning the blades with white spirit which has cleaned off most of the goo but they are still stuck!
I may have to separate the blades to get them moving again. He's going to have to learn how to clean them properly after using them .


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My friend has given me his hedge trimmer to free up! It is jammed up with goo! I have been cleaning the blades with white spirit which has cleaned off most of the goo but they are still stuck!
> I may have to separate the blades to get them moving again. He's going to have to learn how to clean them properly after using them .



Conifer goo?

Alcohol hand gel is your friend here.


----------



## Lullabelle (19 Aug 2019)

I sent an email today and used the word reiterate


----------



## Asa Post (19 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I sent an email today and used the word reiterate


You've already said that


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2019)

I have got it running again . The blades were really gummed up . I cleaned the goo with white spirit but it was still stuck between the blades. I loosened the bolts and put some 3 in 1 between the blades and freed them up.
I used to use 3in 1 on my model aeroplane engines when they became gummed up with castor oil .


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

My plans for today were kicked into touch by the biblical rain.

So instead, I have made a start on a new painting. Pen & watercolour FYI.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

I have also been invited to a school reunion. 

Have told them in no uncertain terms where that suggestion can be shoved.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have also been invited to a school reunion.
> 
> Have told them in no uncertain terms where that suggestion can be shoved.


Last one I was invited to would have seen £75 going into private pockets. All so I could go inside my old school.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Last one I was invited to would have seen £75 going into private pockets. All so I could go inside my old school.



I spent much of my time at school being ignored - when I wasn't being bullied, that was. I'm not spending good money to end up sitting on my own in a corner for an evening. I can do that at home. And at least at home, I don't have to pay for everyone else's drinks.

They didn't care about me then, so why should I care about them now?


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I spent much of my time at school being ignored - when I wasn't being bullied, that was. I'm not spending good money to end up sitting on my own in a corner for an evening. I can do that at home. And at least at home, I don't have to pay for everyone else's drinks.
> 
> They didn't care about me then, so why should I care about them now?


Most went out of their way to avoid upsetting me, after the first year there.

Never knew what might happen to them.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Typical, no catering for cyclists..
> My key moment was when I locked my bike very securely to a bench outside ToysRus one Christmas. When I got back to the bike, I remembered where the key was...
> It was hanging on the banana hook on the fruit bowl, in the kitchen


I can't leave home without the key to the lock as I have it on a small metal chain which gets always locked inside the loop of the lock





The problem with that is, once the bike is locked up, the key can be hung from various parts of the bike while I remove gloves, glases, etc. For example I thought I'd dropped the key in the supermarket a few weeks ago until I came out to this...


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Most went out of their way to avoid upsetting me, after the first year there.
> 
> Never knew what might happen to them.



It's one of the reasons I took up fencing. When I was holding a sword, they didn't dare. But bottom line is, they had numbers, I was on my own near enough.

Teenage girls can be something cruel.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I can't leave home without the key to the lock as I have it on a small metal chain which gets always locked inside the loop of the lock
> View attachment 480855
> 
> The problem with that is, once the bike is locked up, the key can be hung from various parts of the bike while I remove gloves, glases, etc. For example I thought I'd dropped the key in the supermarket a few weeks ago until I came out to this...
> View attachment 480856


This is why I now use combination locks


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> This is why I now use combination locks



Until the spring in the lock barrel fails, and then you need to go and buy a hacksaw to cut the blasted lock open so you can free your bike. 

DAMHIKT


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2019)

Time for a  and a slice of choccy cake.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and a slice of choccy cake.


Was the slice too big!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 480773


30c is a heat wave?
Try 30c, humidity of 72%, and a dewpoint way up there as well. 

We call that August.
Although it is scheduled to cool off a bit and play nice after Wednesday, or sooner.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> 30c is a heat wave?
> Try 30c, humidity of 72%, and a dewpoint way up there as well.
> 
> We call that August.
> Although it is scheduled to cool off a bit and play nice after Wednesday, or sooner.


That's what the forecasters are calling it. Me, it'll be a bit warmer than it has been this week.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2019)

Well that's a good start to the day a nice 11.5 miles on a nice bike 

Enjoy your day folks


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have also been invited to a school reunion.
> 
> Have told them in no uncertain terms where that suggestion can be shoved.


The episode of New Tricks springs to mind where Amanda Redman eventually went along to her school reunion . When she went inside she immediately saw a cartoon image of herself and ran out .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2019)

Is it a telephone app which allows you to access your passwords when you can't remember them? 

Trouble is you have to use a password to access them !


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is it a telephone app which allows you to access your passwords when you can't remember them?
> 
> Trouble is you have to use a password to access them !



I've just mixed my passwords up, having logged on elsewhere I came to logon here and inadvertently used the password for the site I'd just logged on to  and then had to remember the CC password.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Aug 2019)

Good morning all


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I've just mixed my passwords up, having logged on elsewhere I came to logon here and inadvertently used the password for the site I'd just logged on to  and then had to remember the CC password.


I had to change my password when I got this new tablet as I couldn't remember it !


----------



## Phaeton (20 Aug 2019)

So gets to the station, props the bike up, gets tickets & just as they drop out of the machine they announce the train is cancelled, why did they wait until that point, they must have known before it was to be cancelled. Waited 25 minutes for the next one, had to stand all the way as the bike wouldn't fit in the tiny bike space, then to top it off got to work to find I've brought no underwear


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I had to change my password when I got this new tablet as I couldn't remember it !



My last tablet got knocked off the kitchen worktop, when I got its replacement, my current Lenovo tab 4, I couldn't remember my G Mail E-Mail address, I only have it for the tablet and don't use it, and had to create another.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's what the forecasters are calling it. Me, it'll be a bit warmer than it has been this week.


What we are having, I refer to as gunpowder weather. All the elements are there, just waiting for something to set them off.


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's what the forecasters are calling it. Me, it'll be a bit warmer than it has been this week.



So long as it's dry. I'm on leave from Thursday, got a few days at the caravan, then off to Gran Canaria for a week mid 'next week., so hoping for some dry weather. Got 'Prestatyn Rocks' mini family festival on Saturday, and Rhyl Airshow on Sunday. Also taking the bikes with us (to Wales, not GC)


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> My last tablet got knocked off the kitchen worktop, when I got its replacement, my current Lenovo tab 4, I couldn't remember my G Mail E-Mail address, I only have it for the tablet and don't use it, and had to create another.



I had to remember hard the other night what my google password was. Setting up an Android emulator on a PC - fortunately I got it right before I was locked out.


----------



## mybike (20 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is it a telephone app which allows you to access your passwords when you can't remember them?
> 
> Trouble is you have to use a password to access them !



I use LastPass. At least you only have to remember one password. After all you do use a different password for every site.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Aug 2019)

I'm expecting a delivery soon. It's a portable twin tub washer. It should've been around £111, but I got it for half price due to it being 'factory marked'. The courier emailed me to let me know where they are and roughly when it will arrive.
https://www.yodel.co.uk/tracking/JD0002248689037449


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm expecting a delivery soon. It's a portable twin tub washer. It should've been around £111, but I got it for half price due to it being 'factory marked'. The courier emailed me to let me know where they are and roughly when it will arrive.
> https://www.yodel.co.uk/tracking/JD0002248689037449



3 stops to go, I better dash out and wait for it, could do with a washer for dirty MTB stuff - our washer complains when you fill it with mud.... wonder why.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> 3 stops to go, I better dash out and wait for it, could do with a washer for dirty MTB stuff - our washer complains when you fill it with mud.... wonder why.


It's arrived. The reason why it was half price was written on the cardboard box it came in. "Box damaged". The box is a bit wet and chewed up at the bottom. Probably due to it being placed in a bit of water in the factory. I just hope that water hasn't penetrated the base of the machine.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2019)

A nice lady is presently making a balloon pirate sword for No.1 grandson


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Aug 2019)

Ok,lesson one just learned about portable not plumbed in washers. Do not fill them up while the drainage pipe is hanging down! One bucket of water in. One bucket out,all over the floor!!


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2019)

Having a plumpitty day in the company of a giant packet of custard creams. Although I did go out earlier to do a spot of volunteering for CP.

I've also discovered, than in "helping" me, my darling parental unit has thrown away the clear plastic pot I use for water when doing watercolour. I don't dare use a glass jar thanks to the cats.

I'll just have to buy another Uncle Ben's Rice Time thing, as it was the bottom pot from that.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm expecting a delivery soon. It's a portable twin tub washer. It should've been around £111, but I got it for half price due to it being 'factory marked'. The courier emailed me to let me know where they are and roughly when it will arrive.
> https://www.yodel.co.uk/tracking/JD0002248689037449


This century I hope ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ok,lesson one just learned about portable not plumbed in washers. Do not fill them up while the drainage pipe is hanging down! One bucket of water in. One bucket out,all over the floor!!


A similar thing happened to my BIL many decades ago. He had an upstairs flat. The washing machine had a waste pipe which hooked over the sink. Set the washing machine to run and then toddle off to work .
Meanwhile , with the vibration of the washing machine the pipe in the sink fell to the floor and once it started emptying it continued to do so ! 
It flooded his flat and the flat below !


----------



## Salar (20 Aug 2019)

Seen a black squirrel this morning when walking the dog.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2019)

My touring car watercolour is coming on apace.

But time to knock off for a


----------



## raleighnut (20 Aug 2019)

Spaghetti Bolognaise for tea tonight.   I got some 'thin cut' Sirloin on YS, £1.50 down from £6 so that's been cut into small chunks and a traditional sauce made with the only additional (non-trad) ingredient being a glug of Worcestershire Sauce.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2019)

Not in the mood to cook as feeling rather meh. Hate it when the TOTM kind of gets in the way of things.

So will just look in the fridge and see what wants using up. I have sausage rolls, pork pie, onion bhajis, roast lamb, two portions of chilli and a rather wide selection of cheese. Something should tickle my fancy.

Failing that, I also have some fresh extra large free range eggs. I might just have a couple of those with some toast soldiers and a pot of tea.


----------



## postman (20 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> The first thing that jumped into my head was Prince Regent from Blackadder...



First thing that came to my mind was bows and arrows,that made me quiver.


----------



## gaijintendo (20 Aug 2019)

Loo valve needs replacing. No problems.

Turned the mains off and... The toilet doesn't seem to care... It's fizzing away nicely. And it has no valve to isolate it because its not got an underneath of sorts...

: ' (


----------



## raleighnut (20 Aug 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> Loo valve needs replacing. No problems.
> 
> Turned the mains off and... The toilet doesn't seem to care... It's fizzing away nicely. And it has no valve to isolate it because its not got an underneath of sorts...
> 
> : ' (


Does it run off a cold water storage/header tank, possibly in the loft.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Not in the mood to cook as feeling rather meh.... Something should *pickle* my fancy.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2019)

Lawns cut


----------



## gaijintendo (20 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Does it run off a cold water storage/header tank, possibly in the loft.


Sadly I don't have one. I'm a bit perplexed... Every tap is off...

The one saving grace is I have is I have a strange 4ft rusty iron spanner thing in the shed and there's a cast iron cover in the driveway. I'll see if they pair up tomorrow... But how did they manage that...

Thanks for thinking about it @raleighnut !


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Aug 2019)

I need to read the news a bit less, I think. Lately, I just seem to get stressed and depressed from it.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I need to read the news a bit less, I think. Lately, I just seem to get stressed and depressed from it.


https://metro.co.uk/2018/06/06/someone-just-stumbled-ufo-crash-site-hidden-woods-australia-7609065/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I need to read the news a bit less, I think. Lately, I just seem to get stressed and depressed from it.


You should try being an European in the UK right now.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Aug 2019)

Cheese club this evening was great fun" I may have drunk a little too much


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2019)

Eggs and toast soldiers it was in the end.

Am off to bed via hot bath. Not feeling terribly chipper.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Eggs and toast soldiers it was in the end.
> 
> Am off to bed via hot bath. Not feeling terribly chipper.


Hope you feel better sooner than later.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2019)

Another bright start to the day here .

Busy day ahead let's enjoy it .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> Sadly I don't have one. I'm a bit perplexed... Every tap is off...
> 
> The one saving grace is I have is I have a strange 4ft rusty iron spanner thing in the shed and there's a cast iron cover in the driveway. I'll see if they pair up tomorrow... But how did they manage that...
> 
> Thanks for thinking about it @raleighnut !



It could be that your stop cock isn't fully shutting off .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2019)

We are off to somewhere secret later . Ssshhh!


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Eggs and toast soldiers it was in the end.
> 
> Am off to bed via hot bath. Not feeling terribly chipper.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Aug 2019)

Normally first thing I do some shredding before the day gets underway so as not to disturb others, phone calls etc... not today though


----------



## Speicher (21 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We are off to somewhere secret later . Ssshhh!



Somewhere secret? Questions will be asked in Parliament.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Aug 2019)

I know what I want to be when I grow up


----------



## Speicher (21 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I know what I want to be when I grow up
> 
> View attachment 481071


Such beautiful stripes!


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> That be the world famous_ "Rhubarb Triangle"_.


Mundane Factoid...used to work with a woman from Wakefield.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Aug 2019)

5 minutes watching a cabbage white flutter from one dandelion to another. Sometimes life's not mundane.


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2019)

Bored. Last day in work for two weeks, and bored.

Only excitement today was I had to do a photo shoot for some marketing material for a NHS Conference. Such is my good looks, I did try and get the photographer to get out the snap chat filters and soft focus, but he just smiled.... 

Blooming difficult trying to look like you are actually working. The only way the three of us could make the shots work, was actually talking about work and trying not to laugh.

PS the camera's lens survived, just.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2019)

Looking at boats on Craigslist.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looking at boats on Craigslist.


Not going to end well


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2019)

I've been looking for years. Born near the Illinois River (Big river, about 1/4 mile wide where I lived) and sailed at Uni, then moved forty miles from the nearest body of water that is navigable. Looking, far better than ownership.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Aug 2019)

The Great British RIP Off Pt 4672

£4.85 for a stale looking egg mayonnaise sandwich at a motorway services. 

I laughed and walked out, hungry


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2019)

Diogenes said:


> The Great British RIP Off Pt 4672
> 
> £4.85 for a stale looking egg mayonnaise sandwich at a motorway services.
> 
> I laughed and walked out, hungry


You could have bought, eaten and then spent the time looking for somewhere to go.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Aug 2019)

I can get the whole bloomin chicken for £4.85


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2019)

Diogenes said:


> I can get the whole bloomin chicken for £4.85


Would it lay hard boiled eggs though.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2019)

Feeling far more chipper today. 

Despite various interruptions, I got everything done this morning that I needed to get done. I have also begun brexit-proofing my store cupboard a little.

Now settling down to work on my touring car watercolour.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Aug 2019)

Diogenes said:


> I can get the whole bloomin chicken for £4.85




Hour and a half at 3,000 RPM should sort it,


View: https://youtu.be/D-CAdnTxKJ0


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2019)

Recycle and garden waste bin's out ready for tomorrow


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2019)

I'm back !
Could you talk amongst yourselves for a while while I catch up .

Thanks !


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Recycle and garden waste bin's out ready for tomorrow



Aaaaargh, random apostrophe alert!!!


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2019)

Very nice supper of lamb in a garlic and mint gravy, jacket tattie and steamed green beans.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaargh, random apostrophe alert!!!


Bin is?


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bin is?



Nope. That apostrophe turns it into a possessive and aaaaargh!!!


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nope. That apostrophe turns it into a possessive and aaaaargh!!!


It's his bin, init?


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's his bin, init?





But what belongs to the bin?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nope. That apostrophe turns it into a possessive and aaaaargh!!!


Or a simple contraction for ''bin is?''


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> But what belongs to the bin?


Rubbish?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> But what belongs to the bin?



The rubbish inside it


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Or a simple contraction for ''bin is?''



Not grammatically correct, hence the original "aaaargh" 

Apostrophe followed by an s after a noun only indicates possessive iirc.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Not grammatically correct, hence the original "aaaargh"
> 
> Apostrophe followed by an s after a noun only indicates possessive iirc.


Explain ''it's'' then. When it's possessive, it's ''its''. Otherwise, it's a contraction for it is. Is is routinely and correctly reduced to 's. Language may not be helping me here....


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Explain ''it's'' then. When it's possessive, it's ''its''. Otherwise, it's a contraction for it is. Is is routinely and correctly reduced to 's. Language may not be helping me here....



It's one of those weird ones, where the one without the apostrophe is a possessive, whereas the one with is a contraction. It just is. As Bones McCoy would say, I'm a doctor (of engineering) not a grammarian... 

Mind, English grammar is relatively simple. French grammar, on the other hand is truly


----------



## slowmotion (22 Aug 2019)

The first attempt at a ham and cheese omelette _a la Raymond Blanc _turned out looking like The Blob from a low budget sci-fi movie


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

slowmotion said:


> The first attempt at a ham and cheese omelette _a la Raymond Blanc _turned out looking like The Blob from a low budget sci-fi movie
> View attachment 481177


Who ate who?


----------



## slowmotion (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who ate who?


I ate it. I'll let you know if I survive the night. It might erupt, Alien-style from my stomach


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I ate it. I'll let you know if I survive the night. It might erupt, Alien-style from my stomach


In that case, it was nice knowing you.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2019)

Well the bin men are about .

I hope my bin's or bins give up their contents freely @Reynard


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaargh, random apostrophe alert!!!


'.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> Somewhere secret? Questions will be asked in Parliament.
> 
> View attachment 481070


A kaleidescope of Wols !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> But what belongs to the bin?


He does !


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Bored. Last day in work for two weeks, and bored.
> 
> Only excitement today was I had to do a photo shoot for some marketing material for a NHS Conference. Such is my good looks, I did try and get the photographer to get out the snap chat filters and soft focus, but he just smiled....
> 
> ...



We have 4 engineers who do the same thing


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2019)

To answer the question of what I got up to yesterday is simple . What does someone do when going to collect N+1-1+1 bike? You make a day out of it !

We went to Bletchley Park ! It was sort of that way and we had some time to kill, plus it was a place we wanted to visit.

It is an interesting place. I think the journey up wore me out a bit, so I wasn't very interested in reading text. I found the Enigma machines interesting and

the way in which messages were sent. The architecture in the house is really amazing!

I collected my bike from a fellow CC er. It was nice to meet someone you only know from text.

I will be doing some polishing later this morning.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Aug 2019)

slowmotion said:


> The first attempt at a ham and cheese omelette _a la Raymond Blanc _turned out looking like The Blob from a low budget sci-fi movie
> View attachment 481177


This is the best Video I've seen on how to cook (and fold) omelettes both 'Rustic' and 'Classic'


View: https://youtu.be/X1XoCQm5JSQ


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2019)

Mmmm... Banana cake's nearly baked


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Aug 2019)

Well boy's and girl's looks like its going to be a super Bank holiday!! 30°c mentioned..

I have friday and monday off


----------



## Speicher (22 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A kaleidescope of Wols !



*pedant mode* A group of Wols is called a Parliament. I think I prefer your nomenclature. I am old enough the right age to remember those cardboard tubes and the shiny bits.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Hour and a half at 3,000 RPM should sort it,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/D-CAdnTxKJ0



Good farm cooking, right there. I used to do that, but went to the wide mouthed flasks and never looked back.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> *pedant mode* A group of Wols is called a Parliament. I think I prefer your nomenclature. I am old enough the right age to remember those cardboard tubes and the shiny bits.


They still sell them.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2019)

Spent the morning clipping unwanted shrubby stuff in preparation for a tip run tomorrow. Pretty warm out there already.

Had to clean up two upchucked furballs.

Then some painting time this afternoon methinks.

Onion bhajis for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2019)

meta lon said:


> Well boy's and girl's looks like its going to be a super Bank holiday!! 30°c mentioned..
> 
> I have friday and monday off



Oh noooooooooooooooo!!! Not again...


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh noooooooooooooooo!!! Not again...


What's wrong, the warm weather, the bank holiday or a warm bank holiday?


----------



## fossyant (22 Aug 2019)

20c, but blowing a hoolie in North Wales so far. Awaiting this heat wave.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong, the warm weather, the bank holiday or a warm bank holiday?


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


>


Which is it then?


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which is it then?



The one thing you didn't mention...

Has *anyone* on here even read _Eats, Shoots and Leaves_?


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> The one thing you didn't mention...
> 
> Has *anyone* on here even read _Eats, Shoots and Leaves_?



I always thought Eats, Shoots and Leaves was the punch line to a bad joke, I didn't realize that it was a book title as well.


----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm expecting a delivery soon. It's a portable twin tub washer. It should've been around £111, but I got it for half price due to it being 'factory marked'. The courier emailed me to let me know where they are and roughly when it will arrive.
> https://www.yodel.co.uk/tracking/JD0002248689037449



I ordered a hedge trimmer at the weekend. The supplier announced it had been dispatched, FedEx just said the label had been printed....

Tuesday was the delivery day, and it wasn't delivered.
Wednesday contacted the supplier, they confirmed it dispatched. FedEx seemed to think they hadn't received it. Supplier said they would sort it out.
Thursday it arrived.

So three days waiting in for the parcel!


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> The one thing you didn't mention...
> 
> Has *anyone* on here even read _Eats, Shoots and Leaves_?


May have tried eating various shoots and leaves, never read the book.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Aug 2019)




----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2019)

Need to wait for some masking fluid to dry before I can continue working on my watercolour.

So what's a girl to do?

Get herself a  of course...


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2019)

Have you ever wondered what to do with your old worn out rear sprockets ?

You could have the makings of an Enigma machine!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Aug 2019)

Only a week and five days until the kids go back to school. That's 12 days. Well, about 11 and a quarter now. 

Not that I'm counting or anything. I love my kids. I love them more when I haven't got them for 24 hours a day, 7 days per week for consecutive 6 weeks (minus hours sleeping and the few hours I escape on my bike).


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Mars Bars are getting smaller, again. New weight will be 33.6g, down from 39.4g.

PPMB is going up though.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mars Bars are getting smaller, again. New weight will be 33.6g, down from 39.4g.
> 
> PPMB is going up though.



The bars of Green&Black have gotten smaller too...


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> The bars of Green&Black have gotten smaller too...


Tesco are YSing the current size in some stores. Down to half price for a pack of four(Mars Bars).


----------



## derrick (22 Aug 2019)

My holiday is over. Back at home now.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Aug 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Only a week and five days until the kids go back to school. That's 12 days. Well, about 11 and a quarter now.
> 
> Not that I'm counting or anything. I love my kids. I love them more when I haven't got them for 24 hours a day, 7 days per week for consecutive 6 weeks (minus hours sleeping and the few hours I escape on my bike).


It was 9 weeks off when I was at school.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tesco are YSing the current size in some stores. Down to half price for a pack of four(Mars Bars).



Which would be great if I liked mars bars.

But I don't...


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> It was 9 weeks off when I was at school.



I think it was 8 weeks for us...

Used to knock off for the summer around British GP weekend and go back just after the Italian GP.  There was no summer break in the F1 season in those days, but then there were only 16 races in a season.


----------



## gaijintendo (22 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It could be that your stop cock isn't fully shutting off .


All taps were off, but somehow the loo is separate from everything else...

So, got the metal doofer and popped open the SC COVER in the driveway, grounds something down there and stirred it in the mud.

Water off yay.

Loo valve had a wee hole, yay.

Valve I had spare fitted, yusss.

Got the stopcock back on.

Loo won't fill. Exactly as before.

Yay.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Aug 2019)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 481260


Having stayed at Stalag Pontins, Prestatyn I can only say; Urrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I think it was 8 weeks for us...
> 
> Used to knock off for the summer around British GP weekend and go back just after the Italian GP.  There was no summer break in the F1 season in those days, but then there were only 16 races in a season.


Start of July (July fortnight in Leicester) to after the bank holiday.


----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> The one thing you didn't mention...
> 
> Has *anyone* on here even read _Eats, Shoots and Leaves_?



Go and lie down in a darkened room. whatever you do don't read the new's paper.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Aug 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Having stayed at Stalag Pontins, Prestatyn I can only say; Urrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh.


One of the camp guards does the rounds during my stay:






 Genuine pic as I was there for the SFX Weekender.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2019)

mybike said:


> Go and lie down in a darkened room. whatever you do don't read the new's paper.





I don't buy a newspaper, I'll have you know.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> One of the camp guards does the rounds during my stay:
> View attachment 481283
> 
> 
> Genuine pic as I was there for the SFX Weekender.



It gets around... It's also been seen at cat shows...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> It gets around... It's also been seen at cat shows...


I wish I'd taken a photo on the second morning of one of the daleks with its top open, adjacent to an AA van. Very much a missed opportunity.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I don't buy a newspaper, I'll have you know.


You can't just help yourself to newspapers!!


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You can't just help yourself to newspapers!!



Metro... *cough* Evening Standard *cough*


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Metro... *cough* Evening Standard *cough*


Second is a "London" newspaper.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Second is a "London" newspaper.



Yes.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yes.


Are you cycling to London to get a copy?


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Are you cycling to London to get a copy?



There's enough of them left behind on the train.


----------



## tyred (22 Aug 2019)

tyred said:


> Polite but firmly worded email sent to the company of the bus driver who nearly forced me into a ditch today by overtaking into the face of oncoming traffic on a corner Not that it will make any difference to anything anyway



I got a reply today saying that "my comments had been noted" - probably a rough paraphrase of "we've deleted your email now piss off."


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2019)

tyred said:


> I got a reply today saying that "my comments had been noted" - probably a rough paraphrase of "we've deleted your email now piss off."


Try taking the complaint up a notch?
https://www.transportforireland.ie/passenger-rights-complaint-form/


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Aug 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Only a week and five days until the kids go back to school. That's 12 days. Well, about 11 and a quarter now.
> 
> Not that I'm counting or anything. I love my kids. I love them more when I haven't got them for 24 hours a day, 7 days per week for consecutive 6 weeks (minus hours sleeping and the few hours I escape on my bike).


Come to the States, at least in Illinois, our kids have been in school all week. I think parochial school started last week. I see a fellow taking his daughter to the School of the Corpus Christi each morning in the front tub of a bakfiets.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> It was 9 weeks off when I was at school.


Was 12, in my day. 
June, July, August. 
Baseball skills don't just come outta left field, you know. 


Unless you're a left fielder.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Come to the States, at least in Illinois, our kids have been in school all week. I think parochial school started last week. *I see a fellow taking his daughter to the School of the Corpus Christi each morning in the front tub of a bakfiets.*


Has @Andy in Germany got lost on his latest bike trip?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Aug 2019)

Could be, but this fellow seems less friendly than is @Andy in Germany .


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Could be, but this fellow seems less friendly than is @Andy in Germany .


If you found yourself over 4,000 miles from where you should be though...


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2019)

Another bright start to a Friday here in rural England .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2019)

Fog !


----------



## Phaeton (23 Aug 2019)

Getting out of bed this morning wasn't easy my body was protesting


----------



## raleighnut (23 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Was 12, in my day.
> June, July, August.
> Baseball skills don't just come outta left field, you know.
> 
> ...


School 'holidays' were originally given so kids could help out in the fields.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Aug 2019)




----------



## Phaeton (23 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> School 'holidays' were originally given so kids could help out in the fields.


How times have changed for the worse


----------



## raleighnut (23 Aug 2019)

Lullabelle said:


>


It's cloudy here up on the hill.


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2019)

Blowy on North Wales coast. Currently mid ride at Rhyl Harbour Hub cafe having a coffee (no fresh coffee at my caravan). Just ridden Prestatyn to Dyserth path, popped down estuary to Rhyl, three laps of Marsh Tracks pump track (scared the poop out of some scally up to no good - wasn't expecting a trail bike to fly down the pump track at 10am). 13 miles into a 20 mile ride. Tail wind home now...


----------



## Hitchington (23 Aug 2019)

Wigan's top 14 takeaways
I wonder way there isn't a 15th top takeaway?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> How times have changed for the worse


I don't know if my grandma would agree, after 10 kids. I can say that technology has improved things, but at the cost of livelihoods, and horses in the fields. Yields versus lifestyle.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Aug 2019)

Hitchington said:


> Wigan's top 14 takeaways
> I wonder way there isn't a 15th top takeaway?


Because *The Man* wouldn't let them have 15.


----------



## gaijintendo (23 Aug 2019)

Four-in-one pill prevents third of heart problems https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-49434337

Hmm. I think the answer is one twelfth, but I never was good at Maths.

Or maybe 12 in one?


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2019)

Morning run to the tip with a carload of garden waste.

Ended up chatting to the owner of a very smart '68 Mini Clubman.

Have had lunch, and now an afternoon of paperwork and Cats Protection stuff beckons. I may have some painting time as well.

There is a bike ride planned for later this evening as having a bitsas supper and hence no need to cook.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Aug 2019)




----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2019)

Right, trip to the little girls' room and then I'm taking myself off for a bike ride.


----------



## postman (23 Aug 2019)

I am not going anywhere near a motorway,or visiting anybody this weekend.Stuff the roads.I shall potter about in the garden and sit in the conservatory reading and listening to music.That is after i just finish off the last weeding on both our parking areas.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2019)

Had a lovely bike ride at tea time.

Now I'm settling back to a relaxing evening doing... not sure yet. Might catch up on some bits on the i-player or listen to music or maybe break out a box set. There will be  and biskits involved though.

Oh, and my touring car watercolour is nearly finished.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Had a lovely bike ride at tea time.
> 
> Now I'm settling back to a relaxing evening doing... not sure yet. Might catch up on some bits on the i-player or listen to music or maybe break out a box set. There will be  and biskits involved though.
> 
> Oh, and my touring car watercolour is nearly finished.


More custard creams throwing themselves in your shopping?


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> More custard creams throwing themselves in your shopping?



Not this time... It were cheese savouries.


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2019)

My first unscheduled deflation of 2019. Thankfully very close to home as it's pitch dark. It can wait until morning. I have beer in the fridge.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2019)

I must stop looking at motor racing memorabilia.

I must stop looking at motor racing memorabilia.

I must stop looking at motor racing memorabilia.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I must stop looking at motor racing memorabilia.
> 
> I must stop looking at motor racing memorabilia.
> 
> I must stop looking at motor racing memorabilia.


You must stop eating custard creams.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You must stop eating custard creams.





Don't worry, I haven't bought anything tonight... *YET*


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Don't worry, I haven't bought anything tonight... *YET*


Tesco's should be closed now, no _"snaccidents"_, possible.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tesco's should be closed now, no _"snaccidents"_, possible.



Tesco here is 24/7 

Not sure a model of a Porsche 956 is edible though...


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Tesco here is 24/7
> 
> Not sure a model of a Porsche 956 is edible though...


Not a 956, but an edible Porsche.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not a 956, but an edible Porsche.
> View attachment 481485



Ah... A GT3...

Anyways, Land of Nod for me.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

For every 1lb in weight, you use just under 1 calorie whilst sitting.***


***Note the spelling!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2019)

Time for some miles


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2019)

Morning. I have just been downstairs, said hello to Schrodie and fed him, boiled the kettle and made 2 . I am now back in bed drinking one of them .

No fog today. The sun is casting a yellow light over everything thing at the moment.

Had a nice ride with my friends last night on my new /old n+1-1+1 bike. We did 16 miles and ended up at our usual pub for a couple of shandies in the beer garden .


----------



## Phaeton (24 Aug 2019)

Won't the 2nd cup go cold before you finish the 1st one?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Won't the 2nd cup go cold before you finish the 1st one?


Yes ! She's talking to her phone in French !


----------



## dave r (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You must stop eating custard creams.



Whats wrong with custard creams? they're great dunked in a


----------



## Phaeton (24 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> Whats wrong with custard creams? they're great dunked in a


Dunking biscuits YUK!!


----------



## Phaeton (24 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes ! She's talking to her phone in French !


Is this normal or has she just woke up & found she has learnt a new language whilst asleep?


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2019)

Blimey, it's warm out. Scrubbed the veranda at the caravan and cut the grass all before 9:45. That's it today, far too hot.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Blimey, it's warm out. Scrubbed the veranda at the caravan and cut the grass all before 9:45. That's it today, far too hot.


Remember that last part come mid December.


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Remember that last part come mid December.



Or next week, I'm off on holiday and it's 40c where I am going. It's only 20 at the minute....


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2019)

Off to a family concert in Prestatyn later - beers, sunshine and music, as well as being able to see the aircraft from Rhyl Air Show ! Off to the air show on bikes tomorrow.


----------



## mybike (24 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> It gets around... It's also been seen at cat shows...



Sounds appropriate, armour plated and shouting EXTERMINATE!


----------



## mybike (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Has @Andy in Germany got lost on his latest bike trip?



He's around.


----------



## mybike (24 Aug 2019)

I must say my long reach hedge trimmer and pruner is proving its worth. We now have a number of ragged, but shorter bushes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Is this normal or has she just woke up & found she has learnt a new language whilst asleep?



And can the phone speak French?

Yesterday my cell phone got thoroughly confused when the train I was on looped right next to the French border and it started sensing pylons on the other side of the Rhine.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Aug 2019)

mybike said:


> He's around.


We know he's around that's why he rides a bike to keep fit


----------



## Phaeton (24 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yesterday my cell phone got thoroughly confused when the train I was on looped right next to the French border and it started sensing pylons on the other side of the Rhine.


Was once on the Cumbrian coast somewhere near Whitehaven I think & made a phone call, when I got the bill there was a charge for a call made on roaming when I asked my provider I was told I made the call whilst in the Isle of Man, somehow the signal from Manx Telecom must have been stronger than my own provider, it was soon cancelled.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2019)

Look at all those lovely white butterflies busy pollinating the brassicas!


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Was once on the Cumbrian coast somewhere near Whitehaven I think & made a phone call, when I got the bill there was a charge for a call made on roaming when I asked my provider I was told I made the call whilst in the Isle of Man, somehow the signal from Manx Telecom must have been stronger than my own provider, it was soon cancelled.



There are a couple of placed on N Wales coast when my phone has picked up Manx Telecom.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

mybike said:


> He's around.


But where?


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2019)

Righty, about to set off for Prestatyn Rocks (think Glastonbury ), and my daughter decides its time for a shower. That will be another hours wait.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Is this normal or has she just woke up & found she has learnt a new language whilst asleep?


She is doing Duolingo on her phone. It sounds like a load of grunts to me !


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2019)

12C here, this morning.


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2019)

At the concert and sister in law is right at the front. She must be deaf as we've gone halfway back in the car park (concert is in a large car park).


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> 12C here, this morning.


On the cooler side then?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> But where?



I made it back, if that's what you're wondering.

It took five hours on the train because the Black Forest was inconsiderately in the way and we had to go around.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> We know he's around that's why he rides a bike to keep fit



Got it in one: cycling stops me being even more hobbit shaped than I already am.

Loose T-shirts hide a multitude of sins too, thank goodness for relaxed dress codes at work.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Was once on the Cumbrian coast somewhere near Whitehaven I think & made a phone call, when I got the bill there was a charge for a call made on roaming when I asked my provider I was told I made the call whilst in the Isle of Man, somehow the signal from Manx Telecom must have been stronger than my own provider, it was soon cancelled.



In this case the French pylon probably was closer: the line runs along a ledge next to the river and we were between two tunnels, whereas the French side is very flat, so there was likely a signal black spot from the German providers.


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2019)

Just following the Battle of Britain memorial flight. Should be over Prestatyn just before 2.30. Currently near Chester. Flight Radar 24 isnt bad is it.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2019)

Pretty warm and  here chez Casa Reynard. Lexi has been busy and brought me a mouse.

I had a very fine lunch of avocado on toast followed by some pork pie with beetroot chutney. 

And I have finished my painting. Here it is.


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Pretty warm and  here chez Casa Reynard. Lexi has been busy and brought me a mouse.
> 
> I had a very fine lunch of avocado on toast followed by some pork pie with beetroot chutney.
> 
> ...



Great painting


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2019)

Concert going well. Loads of local artists, and all really good


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Pretty warm and  here chez Casa Reynard. Lexi has been busy and brought me a mouse.
> 
> I had a very fine lunch of avocado on toast followed by some pork pie with beetroot chutney.
> 
> ...


And the mouse!


Is that plate road legal?


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Great painting



Thanks


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is that plate road legal?



Probably not


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2019)

Didn't see the battle of Britain planes anywhere near close. Hoping to catch the Typhoon in an hour. We're going to the air show on bikes tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Probably not


Yellow for starters.

How'd the mouse taste?


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Yellow for starters.







> How'd the mouse taste?



I dunno. Lexi ate it.


----------



## gbb (24 Aug 2019)

Front discs and pads fitted to my DILs Pug 206.
Nice and straight forward, slightly spoiled by around a 3/4 hour wait at Euro Carparts. Christ knows what they were doing, I'd brought the wrong ones in the first place, hands up, but youd think the guy that served me might have wondered what was taking so long with the order pickers, but no....
After a polite push along word with a staff member I started to get really pissed....can I see the manager ?
Discs turned up as he arrived, a polite but peeved word with him and off to restart the job.

I wonder how much a garage would charge for that job. Cost of parts was £40 for me, plus maybe 1.5 hours work.
Thoroughly enjoyed the task itself.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Great painting





Reynard said:


> Thanks



It is good, just a shame you couldn't keep the car on the track must have cost you some time....


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2019)

gbb said:


> Front discs and pads fitted to my DILs Pug 206.
> Nice and straight forward, slightly spoiled by around a 3/4 hour wait at *Euro Carparts*.



I first read that as "Euro Carpets" which could have explained the long wait...


----------



## postman (24 Aug 2019)

Out weeding very early 10-00 beat the heat.Postman delivered a letter from the Hospital CT scan is clear no problems ,waiting now for results of ultra sound scan.Then watched Norwich v Chelsea,followed by Warrington V St Helens great game.A resting day in this heat.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> View attachment 481543



Lovely work @Reynard. (no need for the "Embarrassed" smiley)


----------



## Phaeton (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> But where?


His waist


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2019)

I saw a Zlin Acrobat fly over this afternoon, it was painted yellow and white .


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I saw a Zlin Acrobat fly over this afternoon, it was painted yellow and white .


Which way?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which way?


Heading South West !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which way?


Spray painted?


----------



## Milzy (24 Aug 2019)

*Tablet* is usually made from sugar, condensed milk, and butter, which is boiled to a soft-ball stage and allowed to crystallise. ... *Tablet* differs from *fudge* in that it has a brittle, grainy texture, where *fudge* is much softer.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Milzy said:


> *Tablet* is usually made from sugar, condensed milk, and butter, which is boiled to a soft-ball stage and allowed to crystallise. ... *Tablet* differs from *fudge* in that it has a brittle, grainy texture, where *fudge* is much softer.


Not using fondant?


----------



## Milzy (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not using fondant?


I made it too thin last time. 
I’m not joking though, Scottish tablet or fudge is better than those bananas sometimes.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> It is good, just a shame you couldn't keep the car on the track must have cost you some time....


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lovely work @Reynard. (no need for the "Embarrassed" smiley)


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2019)

Good yellow stickering in Tesco this evening.

Have whole rainbow trout, ribeye steak and sausages among other things. Bit thin on the fruit & veg, but going back on Monday arvo anyways.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


>


He'll be after one of your custard creams next, watch it.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2019)

Have a  and am watching MOTD


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Good yellow stickering in Tesco this evening.
> 
> Have whole rainbow trout, ribeye steak and sausages among other things. Bit thin on the fruit & veg, but going back on Monday arvo anyways.


Bank Holiday Monday?


----------



## tyred (24 Aug 2019)

An evening going through my Mum's photo drawer reveals just how many people that were in said photographs are long dead


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

tyred said:


> An evening going through my Mum's photo drawer reveals just how many people that were in said photographs are long dead


I've many similar ones. Many of them weren't that old, some younger than myself.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Bank Holiday Monday?



Yeap. They're open till tea time. Always worth a gander.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yeap. They're open till tea time. Always worth a gander.


Two weeks and they say which ones are closing/losing staff.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Aug 2019)

I was wondering why my preferred local cafe was busier than usual this morning, but then realised it's Father's Day over here. Because I've never been a father, and so have missed out on what many others take for granted, and because my own Dad died of pancreatic cancer 15 months ago, I'd forgotten about today 
I would have loved to call Dad to chat about various things, such as my plans to buy a new road bike, what I've been doing at work, etc.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I was wondering why my preferred local cafe was busier than usual this morning, but then realised it's Father's Day over here. Because I've never been a father, and so have missed out on what many others take for granted, and because my own Dad died of pancreatic cancer 15 months ago, I'd forgotten about today
> I would have loved to call Dad to chat about various things, such as my plans to buy a new road bike, what I've been doing at work, etc.


Work with what you do have, the memories. They're one thing that can't be taken from you.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2019)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Aug 2019)

Off out for a xc ride before it gets too hot..


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2019)

Morning. Just about to go and make another


----------



## Jenkins (25 Aug 2019)

It's a lovely Sunday morning and I'm stuck in the office until around 4pm 

On the bright side, the ride in was fantastic with a touch of mist still over the fields first thing, and a new record has been set on the stretch of road between Cobbolds Point and Bath Hill - 12 campervans/caravans parked up overnight for the sea view!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2019)

How come when I put something into Search it comes up with everything except what I'm looking for ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> How come when I put something into Search it comes up with everything except what I'm looking for ?



You too huh?


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> But where?



You see him here ...


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Righty, about to set off for *Prestatyn Rocks (think Glastonbury )*, and my daughter decides its time for a shower. That will be another hours wait.



Seriously? I usually think Rhyl Event Arena.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Aug 2019)

3 1/2 hours done. 2 coffees, 1 pint of squash and a banana consumed. 1 inspection report completed and dead paperwork tidied away ahead of having next week off.

5 1/2 hours to go. Nothing else to do apart from eat, drink & watch the traffic go by on the way to and from the Dock Viewpoint. This is going to be a very long day...


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> 3 1/2 hours done. 2 coffees, 1 pint of squash and a banana consumed. 1 inspection report completed and dead paperwork tidied away ahead of having next week off.
> 
> 5 1/2 hours to go. Nothing else to do apart from eat, drink & watch the traffic go by on the way to and from the Dock Viewpoint. This is going to be a very long day...


A couple of unimportant e-mails, set to send whilst you're away. Make them think you're still there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> A couple of unimportant e-mails, set to send whilst you're away. Make them think you're still there.



With _really _detailed and obscure questions.


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Aug 2019)

Decided to mow the back lawns this morning before it got too hot, the sun was just starting to move to the back when I was about half done . I have now had what is probably the coolest shower I have ever had.


----------



## fossyant (25 Aug 2019)

mybike said:


> Seriously? I usually think Rhyl Event Arena.



It was a joke


----------



## fossyant (25 Aug 2019)

About to go on a slow ride down the coast to see Rhyl Air Show. Apparently the Typhoon was amazing yesterday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2019)

Just sent off an email saying no to a job offer.

I'd have been paid more than I've ever been paid before by a considerable margin but it would have meant living there alone for six months with a five hour one way journey back at weekends, then relocating the entire family if all worked out.

The job looked okay, I know I could do it and the colleagues were great. Unfortunately they were crammed into a tiny set of rooms, which was supposed to be a 'temporary' solution but had been the same for over a year because there was nothing suitable in the area, and everyone had to be very organised and tidy. 

Like a lot of very creative people I'm the opposite of organised and tidy: at my last job my desk was rarely visible being hidden under a mass of tools, half finished projects, sketches and occasionally paperwork. This was fine because we had the extra space and my colleagues worked the same way. In this place I'd have just frustrated my Very Organised Colleagues and this wouldn't have been good for the clients who were people with Psychological disabilities.

Back to making applications...


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> About to go on a slow ride down the coast to see Rhyl Air Show. Apparently the Typhoon was amazing yesterday.



Douglas c47 flew over us yesterday while out on the bikes in full USArmy livery.
It seemed to be hardly moving, great sight and very low, maybe just left Wittering airfield


----------



## Jenkins (25 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> A couple of unimportant e-mails, set to send whilst you're away. Make them think you're still there.


Nope, everything up to date and I don't want to come back to work a week on Monday and have to pick up on old rubbish.

However, late breaking news - unexpected work! Cargo check & write up which wasted occupied an hour of my time.
Just over 2 1/2 hours to go. Now watching Moto GP on a tablet.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Nope, everything up to date and I don't want to come back to work a week on Monday and have to pick up on old rubbish.
> 
> However, late breaking news - unexpected work! Cargo check & write up which wasted occupied an hour of my time.
> Just over 2 1/2 hours to go. Now watching Moto GP on a tablet.


You'd not be coming back to anything if you're simply pointing out things.

They'd be too embarrassed to ask, having not noticed you missing.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2019)

A bit of a kitchen day today. Amongst other things, fish is cleaned, gutted and prepped for tonight. Just need to wang into a preheated oven at 180c for 25 mins.

A quiet afternoon lies ahead of me - maybe sketching while listening to either the football or the cricket.

Undecided about a bike ride.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just sent off an email saying no to a job offer.
> 
> I'd have been paid more than I've ever been paid before by a considerable margin but it would have meant living there alone for six months with a five hour one way journey back at weekends, then relocating the entire family if all worked out.
> 
> ...



Bummer.

But if it isn't the right place, it isn't the right place. Nowt worse than working in a place that doesn't suit.

Onwards and upwards xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Bummer.
> 
> But if it isn't the right place, it isn't the right place. Nowt worse than working in a place that doesn't suit.
> 
> Onwards and upwards xxx



Indeed. It was an odd experience because it was a nice enough place and there was passably good cycling infrastructure and much better public transport than I'm used to, and the team was great and the organisation pretty good too. In short I should have been delighted when they offered me a place but instinct just said "No".

I wrote the email this morning and forgot all about it until I saw your reply so I think I did the right thing...


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2019)

I have hung the washing out on the whirlygig to dry. 

I know it'll be pegged all wrong, and will, no doubt, be told so very soon!!


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Aug 2019)

meta lon said:


> Douglas c47 flew over us yesterday while out on the bikes in full USArmy livery.
> It seemed to be hardly moving, great sight and very low, maybe just left Wittering airfield



Just doesn't seem real when planes fly so slow.


----------



## Milzy (25 Aug 2019)

Wondering if Bradley Wiggins has been on the GOMAD diet or does he look massive on camera because he’s the most close to it?


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> With _really _detailed and obscure questions.


You've done it then.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2019)

It is very warm out ! . I went out for a ride over to Lacock to see my brother.

I spotted a lot of Swallows and House Martin's gathering on wires and in trees.

I heard a steam engine going up the line from Melksham. I missed it as I had passed Lacock Halt and couldn't see it from where I stopped.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Aug 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Just doesn't seem real when planes fly so slow.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=314&v=HCGfdTaK-r0


----------



## postman (25 Aug 2019)

Just booked my stay with Ernie my old pal,at his place in Hunmamby,i also have put the spare bike back on the turbo,i need to do 30 mins a day exercise for the pre diabetes it might aswell be on the bike.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is very warm out ! . I went out for a ride over to Lacock to see my brother.
> 
> I spotted a lot of Swallows and House Martin's gathering on wires and in trees.
> 
> I heard a steam engine going up the line from Melksham. I missed it as I had passed Lacock Halt and couldn't see it from where I stopped.


That anywhere near Capistrano?


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Aug 2019)

I bought some of that new parquet cheddar...


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've done it then.



And you haven't?

Right now I'm torturing my former colleague who is also a keen cyclist, by posting lots of pictures of the places I'm cycling while he's stuck at work...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Aug 2019)

Was watching the bees visiting the flowers in the garden earlier. Most relaxing.


----------



## Speicher (25 Aug 2019)

I have been listening to the cricket in my garden.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Aug 2019)

Amazing day, super bike ride and an afternoon of lazing around..Silverstone Moto GP.. Good food and some cold hobgoblin gold.

Peaky Blinders... Perfect


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Aug 2019)

I made some burritos for lunch at work this week.


----------



## postman (25 Aug 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> I bought some of that new parquet cheddar...
> 
> View attachment 481817



Good but did you use Flora on your bread.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Aug 2019)

I've been to the County of Salop Steam Rally today. Enjoyed it as always, but it was a tad on the warm side. Mustn't complain though as I've been to my fair share of wet and cold rallies.

Some pics:





Wallis & Steevens pavement roller "Pepperpot", which has been a regular at these shows for as long as I can remember (its first show was the year I was born).





Model U Stanley steam car.





Do you think that supercharger is big enough? A somewhat modified Dodge Charger.





This is more my cup of tea. An MG YB saloon.





Austin Metropolitan. One of our attempts to make a car for the American market.





I've known this Austin Six for a long time as it belongs to one of my secondary school teachers who used to use it as his daily driver.





Back to the steam engines as the Grand Parade gets under way.





Lots of things happening at once on this footplate.





An all steam traffic jam as the exhibitors leave the ring.





Shrewsbury-made Sentinel DG8. This is a very rare beast as only 8 were ever built (they showed no real commercial advantage over the 6 wheel version).


----------



## gbb (25 Aug 2019)

32 or 33 degrees here today. Felt too hot and it probably got the better of me...I got really quite testy, unusual for me. Grandkids here for the day and tonight....amazing what 1 hour or so in an 8ft paddling pool does for cooling you down. Grandad was shark, kiddos screamed, ran around the pool and rode the sharks back. Felt a lot better after that.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> I have been listening to the cricket in my garden.


We have some grasshoppers .


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> I have been listening to the cricket in my garden.



Are we talking a very big garden or a solitary insect?


----------



## postman (25 Aug 2019)

gbb said:


> 32 or 33 degrees here today. Felt too hot and it probably got the better of me...I got really quite testy, unusual for me. Grandkids here for the day and tonight....amazing what 1 hour or so in an 8ft paddling pool does for cooling you down. Grandad was shark, kiddos screamed, ran around the pool and rode the sharks back. Felt a lot better after that.




Nowt wrong with being testy.I had a meltdown at the 9-11 memorial,the heat the crowds the constant queuing up one lane down another,the head came off ,and i stormed off to find some shade and a latte ,it worked a treat.Too much heat.


----------



## fossyant (25 Aug 2019)

Nearly didn't get an Air Show. Heavy sea fog rolled in and postponed the display by over an hour. Some displays got cancelled but Battle of Britain planes and the Typhoon showed. Wow the Typhoon is some bit of kit...


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2019)

Bike ride plans were shelved. Was simply far too hot.

So I did spend the afternoon sketching - well, doing the drawing for another (smaller) watercolour. I have a lovely framed photo from the 1990 F1 season that's been on my wall for like 25 years, and this is the first time I've ever thought of using it as the basis for a piece of art. 

And I had a lovely supper of whole rainbow trout baked in a parcel (with lemon, parsley, garlic and pepper), lemon & pepper bulgur wheat, fresh watercress and coleslaw, followed by some chilled watermelon. Piggy Reynard.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I made some burritos for lunch at work this week.


Thought you drove buses. How'd you manage to make burritos whilst driving?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> I have been listening to the cricket in my garden.



The sound of crickets rubbing their kegs together is one of those classic sounds of summer evenings.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Indeed. It was an odd experience because it was a nice enough place and there was passably good cycling infrastructure and much better public transport than I'm used to, and the team was great and the organisation pretty good too. In short I should have been delighted when they offered me a place but instinct just said "No".
> 
> I wrote the email this morning and forgot all about it until I saw your reply so I think I did the right thing...





Besides, I know exactly where you're coming from; I'm a very cluttery person, always with bits of projects lying around. Having to be VERY tidy would drive me bananas...


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Nearly didn't get an Air Show. Heavy sea fog rolled in and postponed the display by over an hour. Some displays got cancelled but Battle of Britain planes and the Typhoon showed. Wow the Typhoon is some bit of kit...


We love watching the Typhoon, especially when they give it some Welly. The roar from those engines!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2019)

It's Bournemouth next week .


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2019)

Train tickets for family holiday booked. Five days of moderate cycling and travelling on the train...


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Train tickets for family holiday booked. Five days of moderate cycling and travelling on the train...


Is that why the one at York has disappeared?


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is that why the one at York has disappeared?



Ssh. Don't tell everyone.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ssh. Don't tell everyone.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ssh. Don't tell everyone.


What's it worth?


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> What's it worth?



A class 66? Used? 

From what I've heard not a lot...


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> A class 66? Used?
> 
> From what I've heard not a lot...


You could hire it out, £3,000,000 upwards.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2019)

I have an apple pastry, but I'm too stuffed to eat it.

So just a  for me.

Have my next two art projects planned - one acrylic and one watercolour. The former is a continuation of a series I'm working on, and have decided to expand the set from four paintings to six. The latter, well I've found a picture of Sam Bird naked...  No, just fancy dabbling with some Formula E cars for a change. 

Actually, I have found a picture of Sam Bird having done the Full Monty. And Darren Turner.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have an apple pastry, but I'm too stuffed to eat it.
> 
> So just a  for me.
> 
> ...


You did "the full Monty" to get the picture!


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You did "the full Monty" to get the picture!



I wouldn't go quite that far...


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I wouldn't go quite that far...


Not certain how badly you wanted the picture though.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2019)

Time for me and the big cat to hit the tarmac


----------



## gbb (26 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We love watching the Typhoon, especially when they give it some Welly. The roar from those engines!


We get those over Cambridgeshire, sometimes right over P'boro, a pair usually, ironically going really slow, almost hanging in the air, one making tight turns, the other shadowing maybe 1/2 mile behind, both going slow but engines roaring, very loud even at the altitude they're at.
I love it...some people dont inevitably.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Aug 2019)

Getting out for an early ride before the temperature gets up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Aug 2019)

I'm taking a break from applications for a bit. We're off for the next few days to a place near near Giengen an der Brenz, famous for being the home of the Steiff Teddy Bar, so I guess that's one days outing already decided.

The plan today is to catch the train to Aalen, change for Giengen then cycle from the station to where we'll be staying, which is about 4 km away. Elder and Middle Son would like to ride a bit further so we may get off a station or two earlier and ride for about 10k total. A suggestion we ride from Aalen (40k) was vetoed fairly quickly on the basis it is hot and they haven't ridden with loaded bikes before: we're taking this slowly as I want them to have a positive experience.

One disadvantage of having work bikes is that we don't own any cycling bags (why bother when you can chuck everything into the Bakfiets/Xttracycle?) Last night we were organising everything into backpacks and suddenly realised some local friends have been cycle touring as a family before and have panniers enough for all. After a quick phone call The Elder and Middle Son and I legged it off to pick them up. Now everyone is carrying their stuff on the bike instead of on their back which you'll appreciate makes a big difference.

I'm taking it very slowly here. It's important that things run as smoothly as possible as I'd really like us to ride a bit more together in the future. The older lads learned this year what they are capable of so double figures don't faze them any more but Beautiful Wife and Younger Son still get nervous if they have to do more than a couple of K's or there is a hill in sight, so I'd like this to be a good experience for them.

Also we discovered yesterday that Middle Son has left his lock at a friends house so we only have two locks between us for five bikes...


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2019)

Morning. It is cool and foggy here at the moment.
I'm having a .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm taking a break from applications for a bit. We're off for the next few days to a place near near Giengen an der Brenz, so I'll be under the radar because we have no internet connection there.
> 
> The plan today is to catch the train to Aalen, change for Giengen then cycle from the station to where we'll be staying, which is about 4 km away Elder and Middle Son would like to ride a bit further so we may get off a station or two earlier and ride for about 10k total. A suggestion we ride from Aalen (40k) was vetoed fairly quickly on the basis it is hot and they haven't ridden with loaded bikes before: we're taking this slowly as I want them to have a positive experience.
> 
> ...


Have a good time .


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Have a good time .



Thanks


----------



## gavgav (26 Aug 2019)

Off for a much needed walk with @Rickshaw Phil due to no cycling being allowed or even attemptable, with my broken finger currently. The sun has disappeared, it’s disappointingly dull and cloudy but supposed to break through at lunchtime.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Aug 2019)

gavgav said:


> Off for a much needed walk with @Rickshaw Phil due to no cycling being allowed or even attemptable, with my broken finger currently. The sun has disappeared, it’s disappointingly dull and cloudy but supposed to break through at lunchtime.


I hope the broken finger doesn't hinder lifting a glass or two once the sun does 'break through'


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Aug 2019)

Already warm here, lazy day for us. 
Looks like the neighbours have gone off to sit in a traffic jam somewhere...


----------



## alicat (26 Aug 2019)

Just heard a nice prog on R4 'Three vicars talking'.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thought you drove buses. How'd you manage to make burritos whilst driving?


It's a shuttle bus, and I don't work week-ends, except doing maintenance on Saturday morning before I go to the bike co-op.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> The sound of crickets rubbing their kegs together is one of those classic sounds of summer evenings.


We have Cicadas here, they drown out the crickets.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2019)

alicat said:


> Just heard a nice prog on R4 'Three vicars talking'.


About?


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> About?


Good question, all I can muster here is one priest, a deacon, and a retired priest. No vicars about, parish supports itself.


----------



## tyred (26 Aug 2019)

My mint Aero bar is broken


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Aug 2019)

In other candy news, I had a Snickers made with almond butter yesterday. Very good, just the right size, as well.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Aug 2019)

At the end of today's walk I sat in the shadow of a giant sequoia and breathed an air with a special scent. I love connecting with nature.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2019)

Am eating a cheese and onion pasty before heading out. It is scorchio here.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm taking a break from applications for a bit. We're off for the next few days to a place near near Giengen an der Brenz, famous for being the home of the Steiff Teddy Bar, so I guess that's one days outing already decided.
> 
> The plan today is to catch the train to Aalen, change for Giengen then cycle from the station to where we'll be staying, which is about 4 km away. Elder and Middle Son would like to ride a bit further so we may get off a station or two earlier and ride for about 10k total. A suggestion we ride from Aalen (40k) was vetoed fairly quickly on the basis it is hot and they haven't ridden with loaded bikes before: we're taking this slowly as I want them to have a positive experience.
> 
> ...



Have fun xxx


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2019)

gbb said:


> We get those over Cambridgeshire, sometimes right over P'boro, a pair usually, ironically going really slow, almost hanging in the air, one making tight turns, the other shadowing maybe 1/2 mile behind, both going slow but engines roaring, very loud even at the altitude they're at.
> I love it...some people dont inevitably.



Don't get those these far east, but we do get the F18 Eagles from Mildenhall / Lakenheath.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Am eating a cheese and onion pasty before heading out. It is scorchio here.




Just about to knock up a couple of slices of cheese on toast with spring onion.
Recently learned the key to making the best cheese on toast.


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> We have Cicadas here, they drown out the crickets.



I haven't heard a cricket for years, though we have grasshoppers in the front garden.


----------



## alicat (26 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> About



Weddings, this week.


----------



## alicat (26 Aug 2019)

Next week, it's births.


----------



## Paulus (26 Aug 2019)

I am off to the Essendon village fete shortly. Might stop a the pub on the way home.


----------



## gbb (26 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Don't get those these far east, but we do get the F18 Eagles from Mildenhall / Lakenheath.


Doh, its possible its F18s i'm seeing then.  They are very high and not really clear to pick out details...so it may be F18s


----------



## Phaeton (26 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> In other candy news, I had a Snickers made with almond butter yesterday. Very good, just the right size, as well.


You mean a Marathon?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2019)

gbb said:


> Doh, its possible its F18s i'm seeing then.  They are very high and not really clear to pick out details...so it may be F18s


Sorry to be pedantic but Eagles are F15 's and F18's are Hornets. Both have twin rudders . The main difference for identification are the wings and nose. The Hornet has smaller wings and a longer slimmer nose, a bit like an X wing fighter from Star Wars .


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry to be pedantic but Eagles are F15 's and F18's are Hornets. Both have twin rudders . The main difference for identification are the wings and nose. The Hornet has smaller wings and a longer slimmer nose, a bit like an X wing fighter from Star Wars .


They're twin tail design, not twin rudder.









&




No tail.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Am eating a cheese and onion pasty before heading out. It is scorchio here.


Cheese and onion quiche here. Temp's in the low 30s.


----------



## gavgav (26 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I hope the broken finger doesn't hinder lifting a glass or two once the sun does 'break through'



Luckily it’s the left hand 

Proof that some walking did indeed take place....










Along with some drinking 









A much needed and thoroughly enjoyable day


----------



## Phaeton (26 Aug 2019)

Today's lazy cat pose is


----------



## gbb (26 Aug 2019)

Easy day at work today, no breakdowns, just doing paperwork, a bit of stock counting...not much at all. All good. 34 / 35 degrees on the way home.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2019)

Just seen on the local TV news. A large scale model armada of ships from navies around the world all made from matchsticks on show in Weymouth . All of the models are painted, some with aeroplanes or helicopters with propellers and rotors which spin. All made by one man in his spare time. At the Nothefort Museum .
They didn't say how long it was on for !


----------



## Speicher (26 Aug 2019)

@gavgav - No gliders up there today?


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry to be pedantic but Eagles are F15 's and F18's are Hornets. Both have twin rudders . The main difference for identification are the wings and nose. The Hornet has smaller wings and a longer slimmer nose, a bit like an X wing fighter from Star Wars .



No need to apologise about being pedantic - I'm the same when it comes to motor racing


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Just about to knock up a couple of slices of cheese on toast with spring onion.
> Recently learned the key to making the best cheese on toast.



Ooooh!

I picked up spring onions on YS today at 6p a bunch. And I still have an avalanche's worth of cheese in the fridge...

Pickings were better on Saturday night, but I do have chocolate cake.


----------



## gavgav (26 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> @gavgav - No gliders up there today?



I think the lack of visibility would have prevented them flying today! Well certainly this morning anyway.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Don't get those these far east, but we do get the F18 Eagles from Mildenhall / Lakenheath.


I didn't realise how noisy they were until I did the ride back home from Ely and there were a couple of pairs taking off from Lakenheath and looping around.

In other news, I'm out of cheese so a trip to Waitrose in Ipswich will be required tomorrow. for a couple of the larger packs of the essentials English mature Cheddar (strength 4).

Cheese & Onion crisps are just not the same as a snack.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Aug 2019)

tyred said:


> My mint Aero bar is broken


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Aug 2019)

I think cheese and onion has been mentioned 4 times today. Mundane of the day!


----------



## fossyant (26 Aug 2019)

Bad dad.

Daughter has just exploded a load of nail varnish remover over the lounge carpet, despite my missus saying not too.

Hoping carpet will survive after this as i got up quick to wipe it.. plain deep red carpet. 

Evil dad now.. FFS. No bike chemicals come near the house, but nail shoot can. Up for a bloody flight at 3am.. Nail paint will be gone ASAP on the blooming sand tomorrow, so why bother..


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You mean a Marathon?


No, it was a Snickers, with almond butter.
https://www.today.com/food/new-snic...ter-almond-butter-maple-almond-butter-t138449


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry to be pedantic but Eagles are F15 's and F18's are Hornets. Both have twin rudders . The main difference for identification are the wings and nose. The Hornet has smaller wings and a longer slimmer nose, a bit like an X wing fighter from Star Wars .


And a Hornet could show up anywhere, as they are Navy/Marine fighters, and the Eagle would be USAF.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, it was a Snickers, with almond butter.
> https://www.today.com/food/new-snic...ter-almond-butter-maple-almond-butter-t138449


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2019)

Who felt the earth move for them yesterday morning?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-49471321

Or the night before!
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-49464717


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2019)

Another warm day ahead


----------



## Edwardoka (27 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who felt the earth move for them yesterday morning?
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-49471321
> 
> Or the night before!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-49464717


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> And a Hornet could show up anywhere, as they are Navy/Marine fighters, and the Eagle would be USAF.


Yes! We had our own air display by one a few years ago. It was after the RIAT display at Fairford . The plane was doing a series of aerobatic manoeuvres over Biddestone 20 to 30 miles away from the display.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who felt the earth move for them yesterday morning?
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-49471321
> 
> Or the night before!
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lancashire-49464717


Was there one last night ?


----------



## Phaeton (27 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, it was a Snickers, with almond butter.
> https://www.today.com/food/new-snic...ter-almond-butter-maple-almond-butter-t138449


A Snicker is something you put on your foot, a Marathon is a chocolate bar, but since you Yanks took over the firm & it was causing confusion in Hollywood they renamed it .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2019)

There is a Skills Olympics being held in Russia. 

So those whose main skill is avoiding things won't be there then !


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2019)

Well! I have just been out and posted a parcel, bought some milk and bought a new bucket for washing my car.

On the way back I saw a Jeremy Corbyn look alike! He was very good ! His movements were imperceptible!


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2019)

Why do you try to wash your car in a bucket?


Yes, I know, I really tried to resist asking that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> A Snicker is something you put on your foot, a Marathon is a chocolate bar, but since you Yanks took over the firm & it was causing confusion in Hollywood they renamed it .


I think it was named for the Mars family pony.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2019)

Didn't sleep well. My right knee is really sore and I don't know why.

Laundry sorted this morning and it's out to dry. Done some kitchen stuff and been working on a painting.

About to skedaddle for some lunch.

And will raise a  in Derek Warwick's honour, as it's his birthday today.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2019)

Speicher said:


> Why do you try to wash your car in a bucket?
> 
> 
> Yes, I know, I really tried to resist asking that.



I wish it was that small! I find it hard reaching the centre of the roof even standing on top toe. 

Washed it now whilst it was raining . It wasn't braining much so I thought I would make use of it .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Aug 2019)

Bought 72 spokes for some wheel builds. Haven't got the frame yet, it's being built, but building up my coimponents as and when.


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I wish it was that small! I find it hard reaching the centre of the roof even standing on top toe.
> 
> Washed it now whilst it was raining . It wasn't braining much so I thought I would make use of it .



I thought perhaps it had shrunk in the wash.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2019)

I just read that somebody wants to know how many recumbent riders there are . 

Well I'm actually semi lying down with my feet up at the moment watching Flog it .


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2019)

I'm sat at my desk painting. Mostly.

Just waiting for some masking fluid to dry before I can carry on.

Might as well take the opportunity to go get me a


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I just read that somebody wants to know how many recumbent riders there are .
> 
> Well I'm actually semi lying down with my feet up at the moment watching Flog it .



Well if you fit some cranks and a form of steering your couch might just be going places.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Aug 2019)

Thunder, lightning, very very frightening...


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Thunder, lightning, very very frightening...



It's gone rather dark here as well...


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Well if you fit some cranks and a form of steering your couch might just be going places.



Hmmm... This was in the Autosport Christmas track test about 20-something years ago. IIRC Olly Gavin drove it.







N.B. There was also an Outspan orange, a pushme-pullyou Austin, a motorized bathroom and a motorized bed...


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Well if you fit some cranks and a form of steering your couch might just be going places.


Ah! If I fit some casters I could be well away !


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm... This was in the Autosport Christmas track test about 20-something years ago. IIRC Olly Gavin drove it.
> 
> View attachment 482169
> 
> ...


60 mph on the sofa.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Aug 2019)

Another scorcher in this corner of Suffolk. Didn't sleep well thanks to the heat, but it was too warm to do much aound the house except put a load of towels into the washing machine and press the start button. 

Eventually forced myself out and cut the grass, but had to stop quite a few times for a drink and to wipe the sweat off my face. Then I put the washed towels on the line, popped into town for some more squash as I've been drinking so much in this heat and, when I got back an hour later, the towels were bone dry!

Waitrose trip this afternoon was successfull, and I now have two blocks of cheese in the fridge.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm... This was in the Autosport Christmas track test about 20-something years ago. IIRC Olly Gavin drove it.
> 
> View attachment 482169
> 
> ...


Built by Edd China (Wheeler Dealers)


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm... This was in the Autosport Christmas track test about 20-something years ago. IIRC Olly Gavin drove it.
> 
> View attachment 482169
> 
> ...


101mph!
https://metro.co.uk/2011/09/29/fastest-motor-sofa-in-the-world-reaches-speeds-of-101mph-167405/


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2019)

Actually, if memory serves, I think there was a motorized shed involved in that track test as well...


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Another scorcher in this corner of Suffolk. Didn't sleep well thanks to the heat, but it was too warm to do much aound the house except put a load of towels into the washing machine and press the start button.
> 
> Eventually forced myself out and cut the grass, but had to stop quite a few times for a drink and to wipe the sweat off my face. Then I put the washed towels on the line, popped into town for some more squash as I've been drinking so much in this heat and, when I got back an hour later, the towels were bone dry!
> 
> Waitrose trip this afternoon was successfull, and I now have two blocks of cheese in the fridge.



Eh, know what you mean about the heat. It's been grim enough here.

At least you've got a stash of cheese in now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> 60 mph on the sofa.


Need a windshield on the coffee table.
They used to have self propelled beds in the parade, when I was young. Marigold Festival.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Need a windshield on the coffee table.
> They used to have self propelled beds in the parade, when I was young. Marigold Festival.


Anything like this,

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5oZB2xFblWk


or were they electric?


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

And for when running just wouldn't be quick enough

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ih52Zt2gIBU


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2019)

Anyways, speaking of...

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, speaking of...
> 
> Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...


Shovel, pick? 
Along with Doc, Sleepy & Sneezy!


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Actually, if memory serves, I think there was a motorized shed involved in that track test as well...



I like the Sidecar 'Bathroom'


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2019)

The heavens have opened


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2019)

Morning. We had rain in the night . The sky this morning is a sort of light grey so we could have some more rain later.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2019)

I went to Castle Combe circuit last night for an evening ride. I did 5 laps which is about 9.25 miles. There were lots of riders there going round and round, many of which were going very fast.
Some were making strange noises which I find hard to explain! Riders wearing lycra on an aerodynamic bike making a noise like they had a tooth belt drive! 
I chatted to one chap when I arrived to ask what to do and he explained things . He started last week, he caught up with me later to ask how I was getting on . Apart from him and another rider warning of broken glass on the circuit no one spoke.
It was nice to be able to ride round my local circuit but it was in the wrong direction.  After 5 laps I decided I had had enough and went home for tea.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I went to Castle Combe circuit last night for an evening ride. I did 5 laps which is about 9.25 miles. There were lots of riders there going round and round, many of which were going very fast.
> Some were making strange noises which I find hard to explain! Riders wearing lycra on an aerodynamic bike making a noise like they had a tooth belt drive!
> I chatted to one chap when I arrived to ask what to do and he explained things . He started last week, he caught up with me later to ask how I was getting on . Apart from him and another rider warning of broken glass on the circuit no one spoke.
> It was nice to be able to ride round my local circuit but it was in the wrong direction.  After 5 laps I decided I had had enough and went home for tea.



I think I'd get very bored lapping a circuit, they did something similar near me a while back, at the Mallory Park circuit.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I think I'd get very bored lapping a circuit, they did something similar near me a while back, at the Mallory Park circuit.


To be honest I can't remember much of the circuit apart from where the broken glass was. I think It would have brought back more memories and emotion if it was held in the correct direction. ( I went there a couple of times on a breakdown truck when I was an apprentice.) 
On a normal ride I find lots of things to see, listen to birds singing, and stop to look at features in the landscape. I can't remember if I could see anything beyond the circuit . In the end it felt a bit like just sitting at home on an exercise bike .


----------



## Phaeton (28 Aug 2019)

This working for a living sucks


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I think I'd get very bored lapping a circuit, they did something similar near me a while back, at the Mallory Park circuit.


They still do it at Mallory, it's a safe location for training rides.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> They still do it at Mallory, it's a safe location for training rides.


Mallory is a bit flat & boring though isn't it?


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Mallory is a bit flat & boring though isn't it?


Well apart from the steep climb up to the Hairpin and the downhill into Devils Elbow I spose it is, Gerards is pretty flat and that's about a quarter of the circuit.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> This working for a living sucks



I know, thats why I don't do it any more.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Mallory is a bit flat & boring though isn't it?


One of the Schools in Leicester has been turned into a 'Sports Academy' they've got a 1 Km cycle facility at the back, that's flat.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...cuit-p741601&usg=AOvVaw1C61I-z3Pe3vFC79yGzvIf


----------



## Phaeton (28 Aug 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Well apart from the steep climb up to the Hairpin and the downhill into Devils Elbow I spose it is, Gerards is pretty flat and that's about a quarter of the circuit.


I've done trackdays there & don't remember any change in elevation, but I suppose over 100mph you tend to miss these things


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I've done trackdays there & don't remember any change in elevation, but I suppose over 100mph you tend to miss these things



Especially if you went after the mid 80s when they stuck the 'Bus stop' chicane in to slow riders into the 'Elbow', the old 1 mile Horse Track Oval. is flat but there is quite a short climb/descent tacked on to one corner.

View: https://youtu.be/0LnNP7mw7XY


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anything like this,
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5oZB2xFblWk
> 
> ...



No, something more like this:





Only with an engine, and steering wheel.
This is in Glen Lake/Glen Arbor, near Traverse City Mi, and from their website.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Aug 2019)

We have had rain!

On the subject of cycling at motor racing circuits, in addition to Mallory Park & Castle Combe, Brands Hatch holds a 24hr event one a year (I think it's quite soon), Snetterton has a charity ride at least once a year and Donington Park used to hold regular evening sessions. I've also cycled round the current Silverstone layout when it was first opened.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Aug 2019)

I'm making a rhubarb crumble...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Aug 2019)

My old water bottle and I parted company yesterday evening after thousands of miles spent together. It may still be on the bench by the Thames barrier but, to tell the truth, it was beginning to look a little grotty.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, something more like this:
> View attachment 482224
> 
> Only with an engine, and steering wheel.
> This is in Glen Lake/Glen Arbor, near Traverse City Mi, and from their website.


At least someone's having a nap.


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Aug 2019)

I'm perusing Landranger #72, Upper Clyde Valley .


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm perusing Landranger #72, Upper Clyde Valley .


You've not considered buying a copy. Marking your route out, whilst it's still in the shop won't go down well.


----------



## postman (28 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've not considered buying a copy. Marking your route out, whilst it's still in the shop won't go down well.



WH Smith shop in Leeds i did not use a marker pen,but i did take a long look at a route i wanted to do,£5-99 when i could have a freebie.


----------



## postman (28 Aug 2019)

Mrs P is going to buy a bike rack next year and start to ride out with me.I have marked out a few rides on tow path and the Solar system ride near York as the first two.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> WH Smith shop in Leeds i did not use a marker pen,but i did take a long look at a route i wanted to do,£5-99 when i could have a freebie.


Would that have been whilst they were on the first floor, with only two staff.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2019)

I don't think we've had any rain here chez Casa Reynard. It seems to have missed us entirely. Right now, it is bright, sunny and blustery - and blessedly much cooler.

I wish I knew what I've done to my right knee. It bloody hurts. The bruising on my thigh is a mystery as well. 

Anyways, it's nearly lunchtime and I have a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Mallory is a bit flat & boring though isn't it?



Try telling that to the guys who have ended up in the lake... 

One particular Eurocar race sticks in the mind.


----------



## Edwardoka (28 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I've done trackdays there & don't remember any change in elevation, but I suppose over 100mph you tend to miss these things


Yeah it turns out that motorsport lies about elevation, as I found out when puggling up the Avenue d'Ostende in Monaco at 6mph to the great amusement of tourists.
Made up for it on the descent though. Overtaking supercars on the Loews/Fairmont hairpin


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Try telling that to the guys who have ended up in the lake...
> 
> One particular Eurocar race sticks in the mind.



FYI: Paul Eaton, Eurocar V6, 1999


----------



## fossyant (28 Aug 2019)

Switching over the MIL to a cheap contract has proved tricky. Her O2 PAYG was horrendously expensive. Wife managed to get through, but O2 insisted that they needed to go through all the T&Cs with her mum, despite POA. We gave up, as her mum just isn't interested in listening to it, and would just say 'don't know' to questions (she is all there). Cancelled it. New contract arranged quickly with Voda, but the shop wouldn't do it as had to be online.

New SIM arrived, wouldn't work. Applied to O2 for unlock, came back not locked. Phone is a very old Nokia. Looks like we've got to order a 'new' 3310 that looks and works similar to the old phones. This has so far taken about 3 weeks. What a faff.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> Switching over the MIL to a cheap contract has proved tricky. Her O2 PAYG was horrendously expensive. Wife managed to get through, but O2 insisted that they needed to go through all the T&Cs with her mum, despite POA. We gave up, as her mum just isn't interested in listening to it, and would just say 'don't know' to questions (she is all there). Cancelled it. New contract arranged quickly with Voda, but the shop wouldn't do it as had to be online.
> 
> New SIM arrived, wouldn't work. Applied to O2 for unlock, came back not locked. Phone is a very old Nokia. Looks like we've got to order a 'new' 3310 that looks and works similar to the old phones. This has so far taken about 3 weeks. What a faff.


Unlocked 3330 any use?


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

Who celebrated
*Race Your Mouse Day*
August 28th

Race Your Mouse Day is today. So, rev up your mouse, and let the race begin.

But, wait a second... what kind of mouse are we talking about? Is it the computer mouse, and we're supposed to race it around the mouse pad?

Created to get you to race your mouse around the icons on your screen. They suggest you do so while waiting for "whatever it is you're waiting for to come up on the screen".

Let the race begin............Happy Race Your Mouse Day!!


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2019)

My bed seems like an inviting place right now. Nunnight xxx


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> My bed seems like an inviting place right now. Nunnight xxx


It's AM, technically and legally morning.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2019)

Black bin day here .

@fossyant been trying to update both of my parents phones for about 4 months now , they just talk about it with no actions .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2019)

Morning. It was a bit misty first thing this morning. 

I will be sorting through the recycling and then putting the black box out . Whether it gets collected is another matter !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2019)

Has a Smart meter changed your life ?


Yes! It's something extra I have to move when dusting !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2019)

Bournemouth Air Show starts today .


----------



## mybike (29 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> It was a joke



So's the Rhyl Event Arena



fossyant said:


> About to go on a slow ride down the coast to see Rhyl Air Show. Apparently the Typhoon was amazing yesterday.



SiL complained it was very noisy.


----------



## postman (29 Aug 2019)

Having to wait in.Postman and a courier due today.Nothing of mine though.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> Having to wait in.Postman and a courier due today.Nothing of mine though.


I'm expecting some brake and gear levers soon . They're not mine either !


----------



## mybike (29 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Black bin day here .
> 
> @fossyant been trying to update both of my parents phones for about 4 months now , they just talk about it with no actions .



Tomorrow for us, get it out tonight as they come at the crack of dawn, or before 10 anyway.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Aug 2019)

I'm seething! I just cannot access my g mail account. I usually just click 'emails' and up they come, but some @*!!! has decided to put loads of stupid adverts up for gmail , so I have to sign in now. This is impossible because I can't remember my password. The system says it'll send me a code to my phone, but I don't have a phone. Then wait for this... it says it'll send a code to my email address. Yes the same one I can't access now! Are they taking the bloody piss??!!


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who celebrated
> *Race Your Mouse Day*
> August 28th
> 
> ...



I rescued a mouse yesterday. much to the puzzlement of Kizzy. She was playing with him, but the mouse hid in a tuft of long grass. I could see it from above, and was wearing my gardening gloves, so I picked it up and put back in the field. I am fairly sure that is where it came from, because the wheat was harvested last weekend, so gazillions of mices are homeless.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2019)

Gardening done and fridge in the utility room defrosted. Will have some lunch in a bit, then it's off to town to run some errands.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's AM, technically and legally morning.



It's still night if I haven't gone to bed - regardless of what time it actually is.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Aug 2019)

Not a happy bunny


----------



## raleighnut (29 Aug 2019)

Oooh there must be some 'bad lads' at it, multiple sirens and now the Helicopter is circling Western Park.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Not a happy bunny
> 
> 
> View attachment 482458


T'weren't no bunny that did that.


----------



## postman (29 Aug 2019)

Waited in all day,courier arrived early bless him.Royal Mail NOT ARRIVED despite tracking saying ready for delivery YESTERDAY and today,i hope it has not gone to the Crescent just off Church Lane,i have a busy day tomorrow and i need to be out early.Not a happy bunny.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> T'weren't no bunny that did that.



Looks like the work of a vindictive border collie...

BTW, what do you get when you cross a collie with a lhasa apso?

A collapso.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2019)

Polishing one almost finished poem and working on another.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> T'weren't no bunny that did that.


Were Rabbit !


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Looks like the work of a vindictive border collie...
> 
> BTW, what do you get when you cross a collie with a lhasa apso?
> 
> A collapso.


'ere tha gos


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> 'ere tha gos
> View attachment 482498



That's not a ladies' coat.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's not a ladies' coat.


ere then


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Were Rabbit !


Possible, stay safe/indoors!


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> ere then
> View attachment 482500



You fully expect me to wear *THAT*


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> You fully expect me to wear *THAT*


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 482512



Would be good if I was a marshal.

That'd go nicely with an orange proban romper suit.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Would be good if I was a marshal.
> 
> That'd go nicely with an orange proban romper suit.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> You fully expect me to wear *THAT*








Better?


----------



## Jenkins (29 Aug 2019)

Bike has been loaded into the car, food & drink prepared, timetable printed & hotel location checked. I'm now ready for the next three days at Silverstone for the FIA WEC meeting.

Just need to pick my ticket up when I get there as it failed to turn up in the post.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Bike has been loaded into the car, food & drink prepared, timetable printed & hotel location checked. I'm now ready for the next three days at Silverstone for the FIA WEC meeting.
> 
> Just need to pick my ticket up when I get there as it failed to turn up in the post.


Why'd your bike need food and drink?


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 482566
> 
> Better?



Ah, now THAT is more like it. Much better. 

This is me... And yes, I still have the Sparco Monza jacket.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2019)

EOS-1?


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> EOS-1?


It's what's on the body(camera). I think the arms need stretching to fit the coat though.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> EOS-1?



1D mk2 - and am still using it.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2019)

Right, off up the wooden hill for me. I have a date with my duvet.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Aug 2019)

Lord knows where this one is going. It'll be the usual painful birth process.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2019)

Morning world it's Friday


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Aug 2019)

Huge fire at Hotpoint in Peterbrough, i do hope a fridge didn't start that...


----------



## Jenkins (30 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning world it's Friday


There's no need to make it sound like a good thing.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> There's no need to make it sound like a good thing.


It is


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Bike has been loaded into the car, food & drink prepared, timetable printed & hotel location checked. I'm now ready for the next three days at Silverstone for the FIA WEC meeting.
> 
> Just need to pick my ticket up when I get there as it failed to turn up in the post.



My son is going down on Sunday with two friends. 40 mile detour to collect them first though.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2019)

Jenkins said:


> There's no need to make it sound like a good thing.



I see it as a good thing as well


----------



## mybike (30 Aug 2019)

mybike said:


> Tomorrow for us, get it out tonight as they come at the crack of dawn, or before 10 anyway.



Bin retrieved, beat the neighbours to it & brought theirs in too. Mind, the Jag isn't in the drive so they may be away.


----------



## mybike (30 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm seething! I just cannot access my g mail account. I usually just click 'emails' and up they come, but some @*!!! has decided to put loads of stupid adverts up for gmail , so I have to sign in now. This is impossible because I can't remember my password. The system says it'll send me a code to my phone, but I don't have a phone. Then wait for this... it says it'll send a code to my email address. Yes the same one I can't access now! Are they taking the bloody piss??!!



You only have one email? They appear to have a 'contact us' option might be worth trying. In the meantime, get a copy of LastPass on your browser so that you need never forget a password.


----------



## mybike (30 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 482512



If she keeps on complaining:


----------



## Phaeton (30 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> My son is going down on Sunday with two friends. 40 mile detour to collect them first though.


Won't that drop them down the order & they will have be careful they don't get black flagged for leaving the confines of the track


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I see it as a good thing as well


Confirmation you're another day older.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Confirmation you're another day older.


Confirmation that you have woke up alive, although I have not tried any other method I suspect this is the best option.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Confirmation that you have woke up alive, although I have not tried any other method I suspect this is the best option.


You wake up dead, you're a zombie.


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Won't that drop them down the order & they will have be careful they don't get black flagged for leaving the confines of the track



Ha he is going down watching.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've not considered buying a copy. Marking your route out, whilst it's still in the shop won't go down well.


I borrowed it from the Library. Meanwhile on the Mundane front, I've been awarded 160 points for being a member for 12 years.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2019)

mybike said:


> If she keeps on complaining:
> 
> View attachment 482600



Those pyjamas look like they'd take ages to do up.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2019)

Feeling rather  today, so intended plans put on ice.

Just going to keep myself quiet and work on a writing project.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> I borrowed it from the Library. Meanwhile on the Mundane front, I've been awarded 160 points for being a member for 12 years.


Hope you didn't doodle on it.

Twelve years, seems like only yesterday.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2019)

mybike said:


> If she keeps on complaining:
> 
> View attachment 482600



Don't you start! 

I've never made any claims to my sanity - or lack thereof - but a woman needs to step out wearing something acceptable. And @Jenkins offering was eminently acceptable.

Some of the suggestions would have been more suited to Dwayne Dibley.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Don't you start!
> 
> I've never made any claims to my sanity - or lack thereof - but a woman needs to step out wearing something acceptable. And @Jenkins offering was eminently acceptable.
> 
> Some of the suggestions would have been more suited to Dwayne Dibley.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 482670



And one of these...


----------



## Jenkins (30 Aug 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It is





biggs682 said:


> I see it as a good thing as well


This Friday isn't a good thing as it means my week off work is coming to an end and it's back to work on Monday


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Feeling rather  today, so intended plans put on ice.
> 
> Just going to keep myself quiet and work on a writing project.


 From our cats back home (and me).


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2019)

fossyant said:


> From our cats back home (and me).



Thanks  Nurse Lexi is sat beside me dispensing healing purrs.

I am listening to the radio and working on a poem titled "The Lilac Tree".


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2019)

A bicycle frame is within days of being delivered to be.


----------



## postman (30 Aug 2019)

Went to Otley on the bus,to pick up my polo shirt then i called in to my fave cafe,in clothes just to show him i did not live in cycle clothing.trouble is i only had one latte,i usually have two or three but i was coming home on the bus and toilets are few and far between from Otley and Headingley.I also got my train tickets Leeds -Scarborough return £12-20 how wonderfully cheap is that.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Aug 2019)

Saw a snake up a tree earlier.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Saw a snake up a tree earlier.



Was it playing snakes and ladders?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Aug 2019)

Just put a big scary spider out the bathroom window. It must've been about 3 inch in diameter.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just put a big scary spider out the bathroom window. It must've been about 3 inch in diameter.


Wait whilst it returns with it's big brother!!


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wait whilst it returns with it's big brother!!




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yMhu0SPtC0


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yMhu0SPtC0



Thinking more


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wait whilst it returns with it's big brother!!


I don't have arachnophobia, but I can't touch them when they're over about 2 inch wide. I have to use a beaker and a bit of paper to get them to the window.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I don't have arachnophobia, but I can't touch them when they're over about 2 inch wide. I have to use a beaker and a bit of paper to get them to the window.


If the one above shows up, a glass may not be big enough.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2019)

I generally leave spider clearance to the cats.

Not *always* a good idea, as you do tend to find random legs everywhere...


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Giant Huntsman spiders sighted in Suffolk over the last few years.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2019)

Right, off to bed. I need sleep.

And please, Mr Morpheus, no weird dreams like last night. They really messed with my head.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, off to bed. I need sleep.
> 
> And please, Mr Morpheus, no weird dreams like last night. They really messed with my head.


Off up that odd even wooden hill?


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

It's *International Bacon Day* today

Bacon Day and International Bacon Day celebrates crispy strips of salted pork...Bacon! This is a day to thoroughly enjoy bacon at every meal. Snack time, too. It is recommend that you enjoy bacon today in social gatherings. So, go ahead, and have a bacon party!!

*Suggested Bacon Menu for this Day:*
Start the day with bacon and eggs. Go ahead, take a couple extra strips. 
For lunch, its definitely a BLT or Turkey Club with Bacon sandwich. 
And, don't forget a cup of potato and bacon soup. 
Dinner can be a wide range of entrees, from a bacon cheeseburger to a bacon wrapped steak or bacon wrapped scallops. 
Your salad should be topped with bacon bits, as well as your loaded baked potato. 
For a snack, it's cheesey bacon

*Today's Motto:*
Everything tastes better with bacon!

Happy International Bacon Day.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2019)

Morning!

Just when you thought you had some peace and quiet at last I pop up again ! 

I am here and have been here since yesterday ! I have been watching planes ,getting covered in sand and avoiding being swamped by the sea.

The planes are fun . The Typhoon did 2 displays, one in the afternoon and one in the evening. I think a Spitfire mk 5 also did an evening display. 

The BBMF comprised of the Lanc and a Spitfire. The new display was a group of Warbirds comprising of a Thunderbolt P47, Mustang, Spitfire and a

Hispano / Me 109 look alike. It was nice to see them doing an aerobatic display whilst in formation .

Also new on the list was Saab Draken . I haven't seen one do a display before ! It was interesting to see the " Dancing Diamonds" trailing out of the jet 

pipe .

Must go now ! More planes to see.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Aug 2019)

Been for a walk round the local lakes in the cool morning air. That's set me up for the day.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2019)

There I was this morning putting a small sticker in the rear window of my car when a bloke who was passing by asked if I wanted a lift with it. Er,thanks but i'm ok I replied, thinking why offer help when it's such a simple easy task. Yet the other day there I was trying to carry 3 heavy shopping bags from my car while also holding my dog's lead(with dog attached) and no one offered any help.


----------



## mybike (31 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 482670



It looks like that on the other side, honest.


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, off to bed. I need sleep.
> 
> And please, Mr Morpheus, no weird dreams like last night. They really messed with my head.


Have you ever had a dream....?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n0hKTizFwY


----------



## Speicher (31 Aug 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> I borrowed it from the Library. Meanwhile on the Mundane front, I've been awarded 160 points for being a member for 12 years.



The Library in Hundred Acre Wood is quite small. I am currently reading a very profound Book.


----------



## mybike (31 Aug 2019)

It's raining, my neighbour's garden seems to be filling nicely.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2019)

I seem to have picked up another cold. Am shivery, snot-filled and all my joints ache.

On the upsides, I did sleep well. And I did dream. Not that weird this time, although I remember being outraged by paying £11 for a carton of orange juice in WHSmith at Victoria Station, despite that I'd just disembarked from a train from Alton...


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> I seem to have picked up another cold. Am shivery, snot-filled and all my joints ache.
> 
> On the upsides, I did sleep well. And I did dream.* Not that weird this time, although I remember being outraged by paying £11 for a carton of orange juice in WHSmith at Victoria Station, despite that I'd just disembarked from a train from Alton...*


Now if Northern did dreams, that'd make sense.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Aug 2019)

Had a dream I was taking part in a long distance race. Another rider accused me of stealing their gear. Their gear however was the heaviest cycling gear you've ever seen. You definitely wouldn't want that on a long distance race.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2019)

A bite of lunch would be a good idea right now.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> A bite of lunch would be a good idea right now.


Have two bites, who but you will know?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> If the one above shows up, a glass may not be big enough.



A glass half full kind of guy eh?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just put a big scary spider out the bathroom window. It must've been about 3 inch in diameter.


 A porthole !  Do you live on a boat ?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just put a big scary spider out the bathroom window. It must've been about 3 inch in diameter.


My wife just said that this time of year the males go wandering looking for females. I replied that the males are usually smaller than the females . 
To which she replied , just think how big the females must be !
Too big to move !


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2019)

It's raining ! . It's a good job we are not out in it watching it .

I wonder if they will call off the flying ?


----------



## postman (31 Aug 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Was it playing snakes and ladders?



No it was listening to Bach.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> No it was listening to Bach.



Or Twiggy


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2019)

Ham & mustard sammich and two  for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just said that this time of year the males go wandering looking for females. I replied that the males are usually smaller than the females .
> To which she replied , just think how big the females must be !
> Too big to move !


Taking "Junior" for a walk around town


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2019)

Is beginning to wonder whether @classic33 isn't in fact Rubeus Hagrid...


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Is beginning to wonder whether @classic33 isn't in fact Rubeus Hagrid...


The Keymaster?


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Aug 2019)

Put some washing out earlier, it rained while we were out


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Aug 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just put a big scary spider out the bathroom window. It must've been about 3 inch in diameter.



Thank you for not posting a picture.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2019)

Back from the family holiday. we had a great time, now just have to do all the washing.

Have you all been good while I was away?


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> The Keymaster?



Keeper of the Keys and Grounds.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2019)

I managed to bring the laundry in before the showers hit.

Sitting here working on finishing "The Lilac Tree" and watching the triathlon coverage from Lausanne.


----------



## slow scot (31 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> No it was listening to Bach.


JS, CPE, or JC?


----------



## postman (31 Aug 2019)

Right as much as i like you lot.I must go and wash up the tea things.Then i shall take on a marathon,no not the chocolate kind,mind you i could just about finish one off.No tonight i am taking part in A Bridge Too Far then over to The Battle of Britain.I might have to change uniforms for that,those RAF boys are a bit picky about the right uniform.When i get back from fighting in WW2 i will let you know.I might be late.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2019)

We appear to be richer by four (4) rolls of genuine Japanese bog roll.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We appear to be richer by four (4) rolls of genuine Japanese bog roll.


Expensive stuff then?


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We appear to be richer by four (4) rolls of genuine Japanese bog roll.



Just be thankful it's not communist-era Polish bog roll.

The stuff that makes Izal feel like Cushelle ultra quilted.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Expensive stuff then?



Actually, no. It's given out by medical companies as freebies to doctors surgeries such as that run by my father Sister in law.

They have piles* of the stuff and we think they decided it was cheap padding for the last parcel...

*_If you'll excuse the expression in this context._


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back from the family holiday. we had a great time, now just have to do all the washing.
> 
> Have you all been good while I was away?


Yes, but I mentioned you in a thread over on Touring. About Germany.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back from the family holiday. we had a great time, now just have to do all the washing.
> 
> Have you all been good while I was away?


I've just been missen.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2019)

postman said:


> No it was listening to Bach.


 Sure it wasn't this?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D_sdYqk-aY


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Keeper of the Keys and Grounds.


I was that once, but they just called me Parish Warden. I think I was 21, at the time. All down hill from there.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> *I was that once,* but they just called me Parish Warden. I think I was 21, at the time. All down hill from there.


You'll be confusing her.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, but I mentioned you in a thread over on Touring. About Germany.



Really? I haven't got a notification thingamajig about it. I hope you weren't being rude...


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Really? I haven't got a notification thingamajig about it. I hope you weren't being rude...


You don't want to know!


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll be confusing her.



Hey, who do take me for? Sybill Trelawney?


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hey, who do take me for? Sybill Trelawney?


You called me the keeper of keys and grounds, then he says he was once that.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> You called me the keeper of keys and grounds, then he says he was once that.



Have you actually watched any of the Harry Potter films? Or read the books? 

I am not confused. Nor drunk on cooking sherry.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2019)

Bit of a downer tonight after what happened at Spa earlier. Have seen the footage, and it's horrific - think Marco Simoncelli and you kind of get the idea.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Have you actually watched any of the Harry Potter films? Or read the books?
> 
> I am not confused. Nor drunk on cooking sherry.


I'd to watch the Harry Potter movies for work. (Only managed two though.) Training films, before you ask, and one of three who got to watch them whilst at work.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> Bit of a downer tonight after what happened at Spa earlier. Have seen the footage, and it's horrific - think Marco Simoncelli and you kind of get the idea.



I've heard the sad news though I don't know any details.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I've heard the sad news though I don't know any details.



The lad in question lost it on the climb up from Eau Rouge to Radaillon and hit the barriers. In itself it wouldn't have been a major issue, but it was only the second lap of the race, the cars were tightly bunched and accelerating up the hill. Car rebounded off the barriers and broadside into the oncoming traffic. The lad who t-boned him had nowhere else to go.

Absolutely horrific incident.

Cuts me even more as I spent five years doing strength of materials research in a bid to make single seater cars more resilient to side impacts. Alas, at the speeds involved in today's incident, even with the best will (and chassis construction) in the world, those kinds of impact are not survivable.


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2019)

Reynard said:


> The lad in question lost it on the climb up from Eau Rouge to Radaillon and hit the barriers. In itself it wouldn't have been a major issue, but it was only the second lap of the race, the cars were tightly bunched and accelerating up the hill. Car rebounded off the barriers and broadside into the oncoming traffic. The lad who t-boned him had nowhere else to go.
> 
> Absolutely horrific incident.
> 
> Cuts me even more as I spent five years doing strength of materials research in a bid to make single seater cars more resilient to side impacts. Alas, at the speeds involved in today's incident, even with the best will (and chassis construction) in the world, those kinds of impact are not survivable.



I've been on crash.net reading about him, it sounds like he was a very talented up and coming driver, it's very sad to lose him like that.

https://www.crash.net/championships


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2019)

dave r said:


> I've been on crash.net reading about him, it sounds like he was a very talented up and coming driver, it's very sad to lose him like that.
> 
> https://www.crash.net/championships



Indeed.

I also really feel for the lad who hit him.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2019)

Good morning. 


Today is "clearing out the leftover wreckage from the holiday" day.


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2019)

Argh. Getting drowned out by two sets of crappy euro pop at the pool being played on 'phones'. 

Why is euro pop so bad, a very good reason for Brexit.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2019)

Morning. It is a lovely sunny clear day today. Just about to get ready to go to the beach again .

I'll catch up later .


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ham & mustard sammich and two  for lunch.



I boiled a gammon joint yesterday and will be having some with fried or poached eggs in a bit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2019)

Just to let you all know, I'm still tidying up the remains of the holiday.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just to let you all know, I'm still tidying up the remains of the holiday.


And the others involved are involved in this part?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> And the others involved are involved in this part?



To some extent: Often with teenagers it is quicker just to deal with the tidying than spend half an hour persuading them to do a 15 minute job...


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Sep 2019)

Woman has house full of hedgehogs following "spike in new arrivals" - https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-49498137
Sounds like a prickly problem.
*gets coat*


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2019)

Listening to the GP on the radio while munching on a sausage sandwich.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I boiled a gammon joint yesterday and will be having some with fried or poached eggs in a bit.



And some chips? That kind of thing needs chips.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Really? I haven't got a notification thingamajig about it. I hope you weren't being rude...


No, just someone asking questions about bicycles on German trains. Last person I knew of with experience of bikes on German trains, it wasn't even Deutsche Bahn then, or even Bundes Bahn.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Argh. Getting drowned out by two sets of crappy euro pop at the pool being played on 'phones'.
> 
> Why is euro pop so bad, a very good reason for Brexit.


You make a good point there. Britain before union produced the Rolling Stones, The Beatles, Jethro Tull, The Who, Dire Straits, The Move, and many more.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> And some chips? That kind of thing needs chips.



I went with toast english mustard, the gammon then poached eggs sprinkled with cheese and some salad cream as i overcooked the eggs and had no runny yolks.


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You make a good point there. Britain before union produced the Rolling Stones, The Beatles, Jethro Tull, The Who, Dire Straits, The Move, and many more.



We've escaped the pool area as its roasting. Got random indie music playing on my soundcore2 now. Relief to the ears.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2019)

I have finished breakfast.
Waffles, hash browns, sausage.
Considering kippers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> We've escaped the pool area as its roasting. Got random indie music playing on my soundcore2 now. Relief to the ears.


We seem to be becoming the indie music center in Illinois, a couple of festivals and some nightspots as well. I guess it's better than being known for our other contemporary distinction, lower wages.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> Woman has house full of hedgehogs following "spike in new arrivals" - https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-49498137
> Sounds like a prickly problem.
> **gets coat**



Probably best, before someone makes a pointed remark about your humour...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2019)

Well the Bournemouth Air Festival is over for another year!
We didn't take our cameras this time and missed a few opportunities. . Where we were sat we had good views of the aircraft and missed the Warbirds flying in formation with the Blades! . For some reason the Thunderbolt wasn't in the formation. Another Spitfire took it's place.
We had a lovely time sat on the beach although it got a bit chilly when the sun went in .
We are either island hoping or hopping tomorrow !


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well the Bournemouth Air Festival is over for another year!
> We didn't take our cameras this time and missed a few opportunities. . Where we were sat we had good views of the aircraft and missed the Warbirds flying in formation with the Blades! . For some reason the Thunderbolt wasn't in the formation. Another Spitfire took it's place.
> We had a lovely time sat on the beach although it got a bit chilly when the sun went in .
> We are either island hoping or hopping tomorrow !



Hoping to do some island hopping tomorrow?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2019)

Beautiful Daughter (4 yrs) is playing an educational game: she has to understand a story, write some letters that it suggests and then work out how they make a word that fits into the story.

It's a Japanese game.

She explained this to me in English.

Heaven help her teachers when she starts school in a year or so.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Daughter (4 yrs) is playing an educational game: she has to understand a story, write some letters that it suggests and then work out how they make a word that fits into the story.
> 
> It's a Japanese game.
> 
> ...





Mum says I was like that when I was little... The joys of growing up trilingual...


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Mum says I was like that when I was little... The joys of growing up trilingual...



Did you grow up Trilingual? Which languages?


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Did you grow up Trilingual? Which languages?


I had Yorkshur, English and Gaelic(Irish).


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Did you grow up Trilingual? Which languages?



Yes, I did... French and Polish, plus English.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yes, I did... French and Polish, plus English.



Yowser, that's impressive.

I've had German Lessons of _from _(too long in Germany again) Polish people and from what I've seen Polish grammar makes German grammar look simple.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> I had Yorkshur, English and Gaelic(Irish).



Irish Gaelic is one I'd love to understand. And Yorkshur... don't you need to understand Runes to read that?


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Irish Gaelic is one I'd love to understand. And Yorkshur... don't you need to understand Runes to read that?


The Gaelic(Irish) is easy enough to understand. Many holidays West of the old River Shannon as a kid. 

Yorkshur, you need to be born here. You've the West Riding, West, East & Southern varieties.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> The Gaelic(Irish) is easy enough to understand. Many holidays West of the old River Shannon as a kid.
> 
> Yorkshur, you need to be born here. You've the West Riding, West, East & Southern varieties.



Sounds like here. I trained in a local carpentry but they had two distinct dialects of Swabian. When I went to my interview last week they spoke a completely different dialect. 

And let's not even start on Swiss German...

Dialects seem to hold on stronger here than the UK, possibly because people move around less.


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2019)

I saw someone using the telephone box in the main street


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2019)

tyred said:


> I saw someone using the telephone box in the main street



What for?


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

tyred said:


> I saw someone using the telephone box in the main street


Telefón box!


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What for?



I think he may have actually going to phone someone. He had the receiver up to his ear and was putting change in it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2019)

tyred said:


> I think he may have actually going to phone someone. He had the receiver up to his ear and was putting change in it.



Gosh.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

tyred said:


> I think he may have actually going to phone someone. He had the receiver up to his ear and was putting change in it.


Did he?


----------



## raleighnut (1 Sep 2019)

tyred said:


> I think he may have actually going to phone someone. He had the receiver up to his ear and was putting change in it.


Aye I bet his mate had told him it was a condom machine, you had to ask where they were hidden when someone answered.


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did he?



I don't know. He is entitled to privacy.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

tyred said:


> I don't know. He is entitled to privacy.


Well did he emerge wearing his underwear on the outside of his trousers!


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2019)

I really don't know how these local bars expect anyone to drink a few beers here in Gran Canaria. I've had two pints and struggling to drink the third and its 10.30pm... so gassy. The local take away does nice chips...


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2019)

My lads back from a long day at Silverstone. Got his first 'track' sticker for his car. Oulton Park next for the Welsh Rally in October. Shame he didn't pick up a Le Mans one when he was there for Le Mans 24h, but he didn't have a car then.


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Aye I bet his mate had told him it was a condom machine, you had to ask where they were hidden when someone answered.



The thing that prompted me to buy my first mobile phone happened in a phone box in Dublin in 2001 when I lived there. There was no phone in the house where I was renting a room so used to use the phone box at the end of the street. I went out one dark winter's evening to make a phone call and the light wasn't working in the phone box and the receiver felt funny when I lifted it. I lit my cigarette lighter to see what was going on and seen that someone had stretched a condom over the receiver. I doubt it was a used one but even so, I almost vomited and went out the next day and bought a mobile phone (something I said I'd never do) so I wouldn't have to do that any more.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yowser, that's impressive.
> 
> I've had German Lessons of polish people and from what I've seen Polish grammar makes German grammar look simple.



I also have a smattering of Flemish (Dutch) and Russian, plus pretty passable German. 

Polish and German grammar are actually pretty similar. Take it from me, it's French grammar that really takes the biscuit...


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sounds like here. I trained in a local carpentry but they had two distinct dialects of Swabian. When I went to my interview last week they spoke a completely different dialect.
> 
> And let's not even start on Swiss German...
> 
> Dialects seem to hold on stronger here than the UK, possibly because people move around less.



I dunno, I stuck out like a sore thumb dialect / accent-wise when I went down to Hampshire in July.  The way they speak in Hampshire is totally different to what we speak here in East Cambs. It leaves one open to quite funny looks, you know that "you're definitely not from around here" kind of look.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2019)

Sitting here watching MOTD.

At least we didn't lose the North London derby. Hell, I think we were unlucky not to win it - definitely had the better of the Spuds.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I also have a smattering of Flemish (Dutch) and Russian, plus pretty passable German.
> 
> Polish and German grammar are actually pretty similar. Take it from me, it's French grammar that really takes the biscuit...


And French granpa?


----------



## Phaeton (1 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sitting here watching MOTD.


I have never understood anyone wanting to do that

Sad day at Spa yesterday RIP


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I have never understood anyone wanting to do that
> 
> Sad day at Spa yesterday RIP


A nice gesture from those at the circuit today though. Whilst the race was taking place.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> And French granpa?


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I have never understood anyone wanting to do that



I just happen to *like* football.

As well as motor racing.

Did you know that Lewis Hamilton is a Gooner? Just like little me.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Sad day at Spa yesterday RIP



Yes. But thankfully days like that are few and far between. It doesn't make them hurt any less, though.

The one saving grace (if it can be put that way) is that this was a pure racing incident, and that nothing anyone could have done would have changed the outcome.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> View attachment 483114


More


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> More
> View attachment 483115



Come on, at least I gave you something *stylish* 

There's nothing more elegant than a man wearing that over close-fitting black jeans and a black or charcoal rollneck. Without resorting to formal wear, that is...


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

I bought myself a "big brand" chocolate pudding thing on YS as a treat.

Won't be doing that again. It's ghastly. 

Kind of begrudge the 55p I spent on that.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Sep 2019)

I washed my reading glasses in the sink with warm water and washing up liquid before drying them with a bit of kitchen roll.

My life has been transformed.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I washed my reading glasses in the sink with warm water and washing up liquid before drying them with a bit of kitchen roll.
> 
> My life has been transformed.


In what way?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> At least we didn't lose the North London derby. Hell, I think we were unlucky not to win it - definitely had the better of the Spuds.





Reynard said:


> Did you know that Lewis Hamilton is a Gooner? Just like little me.



Is this Polish? I can't understand any of it...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I dunno, I stuck out like a sore thumb dialect / accent-wise when I went down to Hampshire in July.  The way they speak in Hampshire is totally different to what we speak here in East Cambs. It leaves one open to quite funny looks, you know that "you're definitely not from around here" kind of look.



At least you could understand each other. Dialects here are so strong that people speaking one often can't understand people speaking the other so if someone from the lower Rhine wants to talk to someone from Stuttgart they both have to make a conscious effort to speak 'high' German. 

It isn't unknown for both to give up and speak English because it is easier.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2019)

What about me duck ?


----------



## Phaeton (2 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I just happen to *like* football.
> 
> As well as motor racing.
> 
> Did you know that Lewis Hamilton is a Gooner? Just like little me.


You go looking for pirate treasure in caves?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2019)

We're decorating the bedroom today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> What about me duck ?



Well, What about your duck?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, What about your duck?



It's a local saying


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's a local saying



I'm _massively _disappointed now.


----------



## mybike (2 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I washed my reading glasses in the sink with warm water and washing up liquid before drying them with a bit of kitchen roll.
> 
> My life has been transformed.



Washed both pairs, amazing effect!



classic33 said:


> In what way?



He can see who asked the question.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Sep 2019)

I've just got a like for a post from 2013.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've just got a like for a post from 2013.


System ain't that slow.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> System ain't that slow.


No, but some members are


----------



## Phaeton (2 Sep 2019)

No longer a professional wet shave virgin, quite enjoyable


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> No longer a professional wet shave virgin, quite enjoyable


Cut throat?


----------



## Phaeton (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cut throat?


Luckily he didn't


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2019)

tyred said:


> I think he may have actually going to phone someone. He had the receiver up to his ear and was putting change in it.


Probably an historical re-enactment.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Probably an historical re-enactment.


They still get used over there(Ireland), and not abused as much.


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2019)

dav
[QUOTE="Maverick Goose said:


> I've just got a like for a post from 2013.



Sometimes people reserect a post from the dim and distant past, then you can't remember what it's about and whether you posted on it, you then end up reading the whole thread.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

Still feeling a bit bleurgh. But made some tomato and roasted sweet pepper soup - will make a nice, soothing supper.

And I should not be let loose where there are motorsport books, programmes and magazines to be bought...


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is this Polish? I can't understand any of it...





Phaeton said:


> You go looking for pirate treasure in caves?



I get the feeling you two don't like football, sorry, pilka nozna ooooaaaar me hearties!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> They still get used over there(Ireland), and not abused as much.


We still have a phone booth across the street from my workplace, really just a phone and shelter for the phone on a pole, never seen it used, and I've worked in the neighborhood for 20 years. There was also a pay phone in my building, across the street. but they finally came and removed it about 5 years ago. One of my co-workers used to use it, then he got a cell phone as well.




From the web.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Still feeling a bit bleurgh. But made some tomato and roasted sweet pepper soup - will make a nice, soothing supper.
> 
> And I should not be let loose where there are motorsport books, programmes and magazines to be bought...


Why not, just remove any and all methods of payment from you before letting you loose.


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I get the feeling you two don't like football, sorry, pilka nozna ooooaaaar me hearties!



They're not the only ones.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why not, just remove any and all methods of payment from you before letting you loose.



I have only bought three items. 

Although I am cogitating on four more...  One requires a bit more research before I pull the trigger however...


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2019)

Day started off not so great as daughter in a mood as she should be enrolling at college and we are on holiday, various strops.

Got to beach, and left mum and daughter to it in the sea as had enough. Went for a walk with daughter round harbour, and as usual in resorts, restaurant staff ask if you want to come in. Guy was polite and we just said later as we were having a walk.

Anyway, a while later we leave beach for some food, and I'd already eyed up said restaurant as a good cool area to escape the heat. Chap recognised us, but wife wanted to look at shops.... I said 'soon'. Anyway, 5 mins later we are heading in to lots of smiles on both sides and attention for us. Ended up spending 90 euro plus 10 euro tip for lovely t bone steak, fillet and prawns, and chicken, plus beers and cocktails. Turned out best meal of holiday, right on the beach. 

Got back to hotel, cleaned up and took daughter out to play pool (and me drink some beer). Well, mum happy from break from daughter, daughter happy and now have gifts for family/work/her boyfriend. Me and Mrs F are off back to where we had lunch to watch the sunset (daughter staying in room - her choice). Home tomorrow.

Phew....


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2019)

Finished painting the bedroom; sheets out of the way, plugs and light switches back up, basic furniture in place so we can sleep there tonight (with window open).

In other news, I've found several items I'd lost ages ago, including one juggling ball (so I now have three again), a cap and some model making stuff.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have only bought three items.
> 
> Although I am cogitating on four more...  One requires a bit more research before I pull the trigger however...


You'll not be paying then. Someone took my suggestion.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have only bought three items.
> 
> Although I am cogitating on four more...  One requires a bit more research before I pull the trigger however...



Let me guess: body, engine and transmission and you're deciding on the wheels?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Day started off not so great as daughter in a mood as she should be enrolling at college and we are on holiday, various strops.
> 
> Got to beach, and left mum and daughter to it in the sea as had enough. Went for a walk with daughter round harbour, and as usual in resorts, restaurant staff ask if you want to come in. Guy was polite and we just said later as we were having a walk.
> 
> ...


 You did what you wanted and got praised.  We truly are not worthy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2019)

@Reynard: Just finished "Sky full of Stars".


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> @Reynard: Just finished "Sky full of Stars".


How'd you know what she's reading?


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> @Reynard: Just finished "Sky full of Stars".



Cracking episode.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Let me guess: body, engine and transmission and you're deciding on the wheels?



LOL!

Actually, some race programmes and a press pack.

To be fair, I've been trying to track down some of these items for a while. It just so happens that they've all come up for grabs at the same time... So it's a case of muller my wallet or let the opportunities slip away. 

The press pack is the one I need to research a bit more. I've tagged it on the basis of seeing one photo in a google search a little while ago of Gordon Murray inspecting a Van Diemen RF86. Can I find the photo on google now? Nope And I didn't download it either. More fool me.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> LOL!
> 
> Actually, some race programmes and a press pack.
> 
> ...


https://www.motoringresearch.com/car-news/gordon-murray-online-museum/


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Sep 2019)

The house is finally cool enough for decent sleep overnight.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> https://www.motoringresearch.com/car-news/gordon-murray-online-museum/



Don't panic, don't panic! I've found it!!! 

Not one photo, but three.

Not on that link, but on the Ten Tenths forum: https://tentenths.com/forum/showpost.php?s=6d33ce32e617479665853fc114c2213e&p=3712545&postcount=51

Which means I will be stumping up for that press pack after all.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

postman said:


> Me and DHL What with it being Mrs P birthday today,and our lad being home to celebrate it.We went out last night and today for a meal together.So he goes off by train to Manchester ,we come home,* to find a letter package in our hallway,delivered by DHL.* Trouble is it's not ours.It's raining the car is put away in the garage and it's about 40 mins walk there and back.So i contacts DHL via computer as phoning is very expensive,and why should i pay.Well first thing the operator cannot find a contact from the numbers i give her.I have now been on the computer ten mins.Finally she GIVES ME a number to ring .I explain i am not paying anything from 7p to 55p per min.You work for DHL you contact your own people.Get the driver to come back.Then i end the contact,how cheeky is that,all i wanted to do was help.I am not being given the run around,i pity the customer.Thing is this is not the first time couriers have messed up,we once had a garden shed delivered luckily for him we stopped him unloading it.I'll let you know the outcome.


Wasn't my sanity, that you sent ahead?


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't my sanity, that you sent ahead?



Could be a multi-pack together with mine...


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Could be a multi-pack together with mine...


You're down South though. Not the West Riding(West) or West Riding(North Central).


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You're down South though. Not the West Riding(West) or West Riding(North Central).



When my sanity goes a-wandering, fook knows where it can end up...


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> When my sanity goes a-wandering, fook knows where it can end up...


The East Riding, Land of Nod?


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> The East Riding, Land of Nod?



Chi Draconis VII most likely... 

I did tell you, it has a tendency to wander.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Chi Draconis VII most likely...
> 
> I did tell you, it has a tendency to wander.


Wasn't it last seen in a hallway in West Yorkshire(Central). Maybe your mind has gone a wandering.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't it last seen in a hallway in West Yorkshire(Central). Maybe your mind has gone a wandering.



I swear it was on Minbar last time I looked...


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I swear it was on Minbar last time I looked...


Sanity or Mind?


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sanity or Mind?



Knowing me, both most like...


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Knowing me, both most like...


You'll need your mind to work out what not to buy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2019)

It was (is) the third of September,that day i'll always remember, 'cause that was the day....


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll need your mind to work out what not to buy.



That's this month's budget for my scrapbook used up anyways. So my mind can wander where it will. For now.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's this month's budget for my scrapbook used up anyways. So my mind can wander where it will. For now.


Two days in and you're spent up!


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Two days in and you're spent up!



Alas, yes. 

Usually, the sort of things I'm after tend to pop up one at the time, but it just so happened that a bunch of stuff that's been on my wish list for a fair while all came up for sale at the same time. Given how hard some of these items are to come by, I'd have been stupid to pass them up.

The only thing that wasn't on the list was the press pack. But it's one of those slightly more unusual bits that will sit well with the rest of the archive. The actual raceday programme for that particular meeting seems to crop up regularly, so it can wait until my kitty is replenished.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Alas, yes.
> 
> Usually, the sort of things I'm after tend to pop up one at the time, but it just so happened that a bunch of stuff that's been on my wish list for a fair while all came up for sale at the same time. Given how hard some of these items are to come by, I'd have been stupid to pass them up.
> 
> The only thing that wasn't on the list was the press pack. But it's one of those slightly more unusual bits that will sit well with the rest of the archive. The actual raceday programme for that particular meeting seems to crop up regularly, so it can wait until my kitty is replenished.


There will be at least half a dozen appear for sale later today.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> There will be at least half a dozen appear for sale later today.



Don't... Just... Don't...

Anyways, off up my oddly even wooden hill. Dunk in the tub and then sleep.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Don't... Just... Don't...
> 
> Anyways, off up my oddly even wooden hill. Dunk in the tub and then sleep.


Sleep in the bath!


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

It's *National Welsh Rarebit Day* 

Melted cheese on bread is thankfully not a new concept. The Swiss have fondue, the French croque madames or monsieurs. The British have Welsh Rarebit, or as it’s properly known, Welsh Rabbit.

The history about this dish is rather murky. Some say the Welsh invented it as a consolatory supper after an unsuccessful hunt. Others say it’s a tavern dish inspired by a national love of cheese.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2019)

I shall be looking like a plum soon


----------



## mybike (3 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> We still have a phone booth across the street from my workplace, really just a phone and shelter for the phone on a pole, never seen it used, and I've worked in the neighborhood for 20 years. There was also a pay phone in my building, across the street. but they finally came and removed it about 5 years ago. One of my co-workers used to use it, then he got a cell phone as well.
> View attachment 483157
> From the web.



We have one at the end of our road, by the bus stop.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Sep 2019)

postman said:


> Finally she GIVES ME a number to ring .I explain i am not paying anything from 7p to 55p per min.


Try https://www.saynoto0870.com/companysearch.php if you still need a number, 0345 072 0278 & 0344 248 0012 should not cost you anymore than a local call & if you have inclusive minutes on your mobile they will be included.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2019)

Family PeteXXX are going on a picnic at Sywell Res today..


----------



## Phaeton (3 Sep 2019)

Granddaughter's first day at school, the drop-off didn't seem to go too badly apparently


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Sep 2019)

I have licked a stamp and stuck it to an envelope. Once I have recovered some more energy from that I will walk to the postbox.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I have licked a stamp and stuck it to an envelope. Once I have recovered some more energy from that I will walk to the postbox.



You can't manage to get to the post office much if you still need to lick a stamp.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> You can't manage to get to the post office much if you still need to lick a stamp.



I bought a load of first and second class stamps in bulk years ago, since they don't show the price. So still working through them :-)


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2019)

I am beginning to realise that I do not function terribly well on two and a half hours' sleep. 

On the upsides, we're celebrating Madam Poppy's 10th birthday here chez Casa Reynard.  I love my beautiful tortie girl to bits.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

Barcodes are Forty in the UK
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8295052.stm


----------



## Phaeton (3 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Barcodes are Forty in the UK
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8295052.stm


Awesome things,


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2019)

Returning the bags and tent we borrowed for the holiday.

Now we have an idea of what we want we can start saving...


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2019)

Sitting here with a  and trying so hard not to throw it at the TV...

Watching coverage from Westminster, and the only thing that springs to mind is a piece of political invective originally directed at Neville Chamberlain a year or so after Munich:

_You had the choice between dishonour and war. You chose dishonour and you will have war._

P.S. I don't participate in the N&CA board although I do read the threads. If anyone here wants to use the quote, I can whip(!) the relevant book off the shelf and give a more complete reference.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I bought a load of first and second class stamps in bulk years ago, since they don't show the price. So still working through them :-)


I'd worked that out before I posted, I didn't think you had a 'My 1st Printing Kit' and were knocking your own up.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2019)

Am mounting photos for my scrapbook / archive.

File is definitely overfull now. I need to think of alternative storage options.


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sitting here with a  and trying so hard not to throw it at the TV...
> 
> Watching coverage from Westminster, and the only thing that springs to mind is a piece of political invective originally directed at Neville Chamberlain a year or so after Munich:
> 
> _You had the choice between dishonour and war. You chose dishonour and you will have war._.



I'm avoiding watching it - I'm off back to the sun (just got home unfortunately).


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2019)

Someone has been filling my garage up with (useful) stuff ! My son's fixed a couple of mates cars and helped shift some junk, so was 'paid' to help. He's spent that on a new jet washer (I have an old one but it doesn't 'snow foam' !), a metal tool cabinet and tools, chock blocks, jack blocks and a car 'slider'. I've got to find 'room' for all this in the bike garage now !


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> I'm avoiding watching it - I'm off back to the sun (just got home unfortunately).



It's weirdly compelling in its own way.

Better that than the various soaps on offer...


----------



## gbb (3 Sep 2019)

M&S Rose Navel oranges, aka Cara Cara, simply the best oranges ive had in a long long time.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's weirdly compelling in its own way.
> 
> Better that than the various soaps on offer...



I've not been watching, currently we've got the Yorkshire Vet on, I was pottering round the garden earlier, lights gone now though.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Returning the bags and tent we borrowed for the holiday.
> 
> Now we have an idea of what we want we can start saving...


8 inch single burner of any use?


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I bought a load of first and second class stamps in bulk years ago, since they don't show the price. So still working through them :-)


So long as they are marked 1st/2nd Class and with no prices shown on them, they remain 1st/2nd Class stamps with no requirement to bring up to the current prices. 

If there's a price showing you have a legal obligation to put enough on for present postage prices.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Barcodes are Forty in the UK
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8295052.stm


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 483372


Twenty One today. In the UK.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2019)

I've spent the evening looking at filing solutions for my motorsport archive / scrapbook, and I'm just as flummoxed now as I was earlier. 

That's because:

a) I have too much stuff to keep in the largest arch lever available, b) I need to find a system that copes with items as diverse as magazines, programmes, posters, spiral-bound press packs, mounted photos as well as the usual deluge of A4 paper with newspaper clippings, and c) needs to be kept bound and in chronological order.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2019)

Sitting here with a  and a slice of lemon cheesecake.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2019)

Mi Jaffa Cakes have disappeared!


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mi Jaffa Cakes have disappeared!



Me mother has found the stash of custard creams and appropriated it for herself. 

Hence the revenge by pinching her lemon cheesecake...


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Me mother has found the stash of custard creams and appropriated it for herself.
> 
> Hence the revenge by pinching her lemon cheesecake...


Lock the cupboard.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Lock the cupboard.



I could do. But I rather enjoyed the slice of cheesecake...


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I could do. But I rather enjoyed the slice of cheesecake...


You only nicke the one slice, not the whole cheesecake?


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You only nicke the one slice, not the whole cheesecake?



I never said I didn't


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I never said I didn't


Safely locked away now?


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Safely locked away now?



Yes.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yes.


And you have the only key?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> You had the choice between dishonour and war. You chose dishonour and you will have war.


 I believe that was Mr Churchill to Prime Minister Chamberlain in the House of Commons in October of 1938. Over the Munich Agreement.
I believe Winston Churchill also said _An appeaser is one who feeds a crocodile, hoping it will eat him last..._


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Am mounting photos for my scrapbook / archive.
> 
> File is definitely overfull now. I need to think of alternative storage options.


Small filing cupboard. You can then split the various publications, whilst keeping them in chronological order.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Sep 2019)




----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 483398


You'll go giving her ideas.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Sep 2019)

I think that's the British National Archives, by the way.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think that's the British National Archives, by the way.


She'll find a way in. And back out again.

_"..,parent department is the Department for Digital, Culture, *Media and Sport*..._


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> And you have the only key?



Yes.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I believe that was Mr Churchill to Prime Minister Chamberlain in the House of Commons in October of 1938. Over the Munich Agreement.
> I believe Winston Churchill also said _An appeaser is one who feeds a crocodile, hoping it will eat him last..._



It was indeed. My source is "Honourable Insults: a century of political invective" by Greg Knight MP

Truly worth getting your mitts on a copy of this if you can. Some of the insults are just pure class. Just don't read it on public transport and cackle like a maniac. You will get some very strange looks. DAMHIKT...


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Small filing cupboard. You can then split the various publications, whilst keeping them in chronological order.



It's not very portable though, is it?  What I have is a lot of stuff for a scrapbook - which is what this thing started out as - but a filing cabinet is kind of overkill. Remember, you're talking to the person who has two decades of Autosport back issues under her bed...  (Boxed and in chronological order)

Actually, the solution I'm thinking of is one of those hanging file boxes or the concertina file boxes, but keep each individual year (or parts of) bound in report files.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 483398



Reminds me of the Imperial College library...


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yes.


Where've you hidden it?


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Well, after giving up on looking at filing options, I spent the rest of the evening unpicking a puzzle that's been bugging me for a fair while.

Many moons ago I was given photocopied extracts from a magazine article for my scrapbook. Irritatingly, the person who gave me the extracts had eviscerated the article - and that included details of the publication and the date. There were a few clues in there though, and thanks to an archive of magazine road tests I stumbled upon this evening, I've managed to *finally* pin it down. 

9th July 1988 issue of Motor

That deserves a celebratory  but it's late, and after last night I really don't want to have to keep getting up to wee...


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where've you hidden it?



Well, it's still in the fridge actually, but is now masquerading as something else.  A bit of creative use of packaging.

Anyways, off up my oddly even wooden hill.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It was indeed. My source is "Honourable Insults: a century of political invective" by Greg Knight MP
> 
> Truly worth getting your mitts on a copy of this if you can. Some of the insults are just pure class. Just don't read it on public transport and cackle like a maniac. You will get some very strange looks. DAMHIKT...


Nowt out of the ordinary with that last part up here. Suppose we've got used to southerners travelling through/using Leeds Station to not notice them now.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's still in the fridge actually, but is now masquerading as something else.  A bit of creative use of packaging.
> 
> Anyways, off up my oddly even wooden hill.


Now I know what not to look for.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2019)

Rained overnight and hopefully topped up my big green butt


----------



## raleighnut (4 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Rained overnight and hopefully topped up my big green butt



It's currently persisting it down in dark Leicester,


----------



## Phaeton (4 Sep 2019)

It's not very nice here, not raining but a bit cold, decision decision, do I leave the summer house & go work inside


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2019)

I found a cabal of big (3" to 4") juicy orange slugs in my garden this morning.
Yucky looking things, they were!


----------



## mybike (4 Sep 2019)

gbb said:


> M&S Rose Navel oranges, aka Cara Cara, simply the best oranges ive had in a long long time.



There's a best orange?


----------



## mybike (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> She'll find a way in. And back out again.
> 
> _"..,parent department is the Department for Digital, Culture, *Media and Sport*..._



Probably via the suspended floor.


----------



## Speicher (4 Sep 2019)

@Reynard - If you travel on public transport with a very very large Teddy Bear (about three feet tall) you will also get some very strange looks.

It does mean, alledgedly, that in a very busy Temple Meads Station, Bristol, you get a whole bench to yourself, because peeps think the space is for a child.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - If you travel on public transport with a very very large Teddy Bear (about three feet tall) you will also get some very strange looks.
> 
> It does mean, alledgedly, that in a very busy Temple Meads Station, Bristol, you get a whole bench to yourself, because peeps think the space is for a child.


Carrying one of these size figures, can also attract unwanted attention. They do have the ability to stop people in their attempt at getting on the train.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2019)

Guess where I am:


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Another shite night's sleep. At least my knee is less owie, but my noggin feels as though it's been stuffed with cotton wool.

Maybe a nice plate of lunch might help.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - If you travel on public transport with a very very large Teddy Bear (about three feet tall) you will also get some very strange looks.
> 
> It does mean, alledgedly, that in a very busy Temple Meads Station, Bristol, you get a whole bench to yourself, because peeps think the space is for a child.





Or the time I took several chunks of racing car on the tube. That certainly raised eyebrows.

In my defence, I was taking them to my uni lab (I was at Imperial in South Kensington) to dismember for test pieces. I had a great time smashing the bits up in an Instron - they do make a satisfying *BANG* when they fail. 

P.S. I never used to mention anything about the noise to those using other equipment in the lab as it was so funny to see them jump.


----------



## Speicher (4 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Guess where I am:



You took your time getting here, we have been waiting for hours.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Guess where I am:
> 
> View attachment 483435


Cumberland coast?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Cumberland coast?


No. If it helps I biked there this morning. I’m no longer there as now sat on the train going home


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

I'm despairing at some of the language I'm seeing on facebook today regarding yesterday's events in Westminster. I don't post on political posts (or religious ones for that matter) as it's the easiest way to alienate people, but really... 

As a keen student of 20th century history, I'm seeing uncomfortable parallels with times that saw several of my relatives (including my grandfather, twice) incarcerated in a gulag, military stockade or a concentration camp for their political views and personal principles. One was summarily executed without any sort of trial.

I despair, I really do. Even more so given that these are intelligent people who really should know better...

On the flip side, did you know that my grandfather (who was a prominent politician in pre-war Poland) got to know Lenin while they were incarcerated in a gulag? After their release, they went on holiday together - and I have the photos to prove it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm despairing at some of the language I'm seeing on facebook today regarding yesterday's events in Westminster. I don't post on political posts (or religious ones for that matter) as it's the easiest way to alienate people, but really...
> 
> As a keen student of 20th century history, I'm seeing uncomfortable parallels with times that saw several of my relatives (including my grandfather, twice) incarcerated in a gulag, military stockade or a concentration camp for their political views and personal principles. One was summarily executed without any sort of trial.
> 
> I despair, I really do. Even more so given that these are intelligent people who really should know better...



A number of people I know here have expressed similar concerns.



Reynard said:


> On the flip side, did you know that my grandfather (who was a prominent politician in pre-war Poland) got to know Stalin while they were incarcerated in a gulag? After their release, they went on holiday together - and I have the photos to prove it.



That's a brilliant bit of family history, and far, far too interesting for Mundane News...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm despairing at some of the language I'm seeing on facebook today regarding yesterday's events in Westminster. I don't post on political posts (or religious ones for that matter) as it's the easiest way to alienate people, but really...
> 
> As a keen student of 20th century history, I'm seeing uncomfortable parallels with times that saw several of my relatives (including my grandfather, twice) incarcerated in a gulag, military stockade or a concentration camp for their political views and personal principles. One was summarily executed without any sort of trial.
> 
> ...


Another reason I'm eternally grateful the best countries of Europe tossed my ancestors out when they got mouthy and inconvenient.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Another reason I'm eternally grateful the best countries of Europe tossed my ancestors out when they got mouthy and inconvenient.



Trouble is, it's sort of Hobson's Choice these days...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2019)

In other news, I'm cutting up spuds ready for dinner.

Also, I just put the salad spinner together _upside down_.

So there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Sep 2019)

Quite true. Over here, we have a Senate Majority Leader who thinks it is just fine if the Russians interfere in our elections, and who would have ever thought they'd hear a Republican say that? And why their adherents would go along with this? They have all been drinking far too much of Mr. Murdochs' Kool-Aid, dispensed by his rightist fantasy factory, Fox News, which Trump would like to see as his state-run media. I think a lot of the more sane members of the electorate are getting tired of the mayhem.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> A number of people I know here have expressed similar concerns.



Whew, thank goodness I'm not the only one. 



> That's a brilliant bit of family history, and far, far too interesting for Mundane News...



My paternal grandfather was a fascinating character. I never knew him - he died 30 years before I was born - but I have all his papers and they really do make amazing reading.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, I'm cutting up spuds ready for dinner.
> 
> Also, I just put the salad spinner together _upside down_.
> 
> So there.



I had a very fine lunch; a beef and horseradish sandwich, some gruyere, two  and a bowl of strawberries.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Quite true. Over here, we have a Senate Majority Leader who thinks it is just fine if the Russians interfere in our elections, and who would have ever thought they'd hear a Republican say that? And why their adherents would go along with this? They have all been drinking far too much of Mr. Murdochs' Kool-Aid, dispensed by his rightist fantasy factory, Fox News, which Trump would like to see as his state-run media. I think a lot of the more sane members of the electorate are getting tired of the mayhem.
> View attachment 483449



I have a friend ( a Florida resident) who keeps apologising to me about the administration in the US...


----------



## raleighnut (4 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Guess where I am:
> 
> View attachment 483435


I'd say somewhere near Mablethorpe.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Guess where I am:
> 
> View attachment 483435


Leicester 

I now where you were but won't spoil it for others guessing


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Guess where I am:
> 
> View attachment 483435



At the seaside?


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Right, time for a  so kettle duly on.

Might have a smackerel of something with it as well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I'd say somewhere near Mablethorpe.



Very close.

I know you are all desperate to know so I was in Skegness.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Well, I have a  and two shortbread fingers.

I have also decided that this is probably my best option for my archive:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Really-Use...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=Y1ER7ZX113GRN0CD2JFT

And with individual sections bound in report wallets - which gives me the flexibility to add and move items whenever necessary.

It's a shame I can't keep everything in one file anymore - it's lived in this one since 1992, and prior to that, three exercise books. But I just have too much stuff, and in the absence of bigger arch lever files i.e. with spines wider than 85 mm, I have to be realistic. I could get an 85mm arch lever, but it's only 5mm wider than what I already have, and I'd find myself with the same problem again sooner rather than later

Just need to figure out which size of box I want - big enough to be future-proof for a good while, but not so big as to be unportable and unwieldy...


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, I have a  and two shortbread fingers.
> 
> I have also decided that this is probably my best option for my archive:
> 
> ...


Don't forget to think outside the box Reynard...


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Chi Draconis VII most likely...
> 
> I did tell you, it has a tendency to wander.


Not all minds that wander are lost...


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Don't forget to think outside the box Reynard...





But preferably with a tape measure...


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Not all minds that wander are lost...



No, merely on walkabout.  I'll find myself eventually...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Don't forget to think outside the box Reynard...



If the box is big enough you could think inside it


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If the box is big enough you could think inside it


Means she'd not have to give up cycling either.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 483508



Ooooo...

I want one.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If the box is big enough you could think inside it



That too... 

But then where would I put my stuff? 

https://www.quotes.net/show-quote/7280


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ooooo...
> 
> I want one.


Price for a fully-assembled XYZ CARGOBIKE: 
1550EU // 11.500DKK (incl. VAT)
xyzspaceframevehicles@n55.dk


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> That too...
> 
> But then where would I put my stuff?
> 
> https://www.quotes.net/show-quote/7280



We've a while until we get through the B5 DVD's to that.

I'm looking forward to it though: Marcus' one-liners are fantastic.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Price for a fully-assembled XYZ CARGOBIKE:
> 1550EU // 11.500DKK (incl. VAT)
> xyzspaceframevehicles@n55.dk



can I buy it in bits?

I could do the same as I did with the Bakfiets: buy it in at the factory and ride it back...

[Edit, not if it's in bits, obviously... Either/or scenario there.]


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> That too...
> 
> But then where would I put my stuff?
> 
> https://www.quotes.net/show-quote/7280


Inside, where else. You have the option of displaying some material on the outside, use as a desk.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We've a while until we get through the B5 DVD's to that.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it though: Marcus' one-liners are fantastic.



Sorry, would you prefer ferrets?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sorry, would you prefer ferrets?



"B*gg*r. Now I've got to wait until someone wakes up..."


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Inside, where else. You have the option of displaying some material on the outside, use as a desk.





At that rate, I might as well get a shed and fill it with book cases and an armchair and a massive tea urn so that I can  and  at my leisure... Oh, hang on, that's a description of Casa Reynard...


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> "B*gg*r. Now I've got to wait until someone wakes up..."



I'm not repressed any more.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> can I buy it in bits?
> 
> I could do the same as I did with the Bakfiets: buy it in at the factory and ride it back...
> 
> [Edit, not if it's in bits, obviously... Either/or scenario there.]


Possibly, they have a German office im Hamburg
Hamburg 
TillWolfer & N55 
Caffamacherreihe43 
20355 
Hamburg /Germany 
tel: 0049-176-28096379 
email: till@n55.dk


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2019)

If only I had 1 1/2 thousand Euro spare...


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If only I had 1 1/2 thousand Euro spare...


That's fully assembled, and tested. Thought you wanted a kit version.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's fully assembled, and tested. Thought you wanted a kit version.



I thought that, but that's pretty incompatible with riding it back, unless I can put it together in the car park with a hex key like a piece of Ikea furniture...


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought that, but that's pretty incompatible with riding it back, unless I can put it together in the car park with a hex key like a piece of Ikea furniture...


It's an e-assist as well. 15mph!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm not repressed any more.



Just found this (which may also help other people wondering what the heck we're talking about):



"See, it's like I've always said, you can get more with a kind word and a piece of 2 x 4 than you can with just a kind word... Please, continue."


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Ah... Ceremonies of Light and Dark.

A cracking episode. And another cracking quote from it (Londo Mollari to Antono Refa):

"Because sooner or later you will do it to me. And poison was always the weapon of choice in the old republic..."


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah... Ceremonies of Light and Dark.
> 
> A cracking episode. And another cracking quote from it (Londo Mollari to Antono Refa):
> 
> "Because sooner or later you will do it to me. And poison was always the weapon of choice in the old republic..."



We're going to be doing this all night if we aren't careful.

And I've got an interview day tomorrow.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Very close.
> 
> I know you are all desperate to know so I was in Skegness.


I was thinking Skeggy but the Sea was too close hence going up the coast a bit.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> That too...
> 
> *But then where would I put my stuff? *
> 
> https://www.quotes.net/show-quote/7280


Sleep on it!


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We're going to be doing this all night if we aren't careful.
> 
> And I've got an interview day tomorrow.



There is always enough time. There is infinite time. But you are finite, Zathras is finite, this is wrong tool...


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> There is always enough time. *Time is infinite. *But you are finite, Zathras is finite, this is wrong tool...


Temporal finitism.


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2019)

My son's new 'tool box' might come in handy  - he's spent £180 on it, metal desk top cabinet and lots of tools. I haven't got anything like that !!! He's serviced a friends car, and polished out some scratches from another friends car this weekend. That's what's bought him the tool box.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> My son's new 'tool box' might come in handy  - he's spent £180 on it, metal desk top cabinet and lots of tools. I haven't got anything like that !!! He's serviced a friends car, and polished out some scratches from another friends car this weekend. That's what's bought him the tool box.


Snap-On?


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Snap-On?



Oh god no, that's £180 for one spanner ! Clarke one from Machine Mart.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Sep 2019)

Today marked 35 years since I started work (Tuesday 4th September 1984 - I had a hospital appointment on the Monday). I've not changed jobs since, but I've worked for 4 different organisations under the same contract.

Having done some serious number crunching over the past few weeks, I think I should be able to take early retirement at the end of February 2021 taking a hit on the pension, but using the lump sum to top it up.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2019)

Ah. A nice


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Sep 2019)

I've been out on the recumbent tonight and beat everyone else (by some margin) on the 4 mile race to the pub. What great fun that was, and unexpected of the bloke on the funny bike, as one or two commented. Aerodynamics I replied aerodynamics...


----------



## slowmotion (5 Sep 2019)

I've lost my vice. It's not under the stairs or in the tiny garden shed.






I can hardly pick it up with one arm because it's blooming heavy. It can't have wandered very far.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I've lost my vice. It's not under the stairs or in the tiny garden shed.
> View attachment 483598
> 
> 
> I can hardly pick it up with one arm because it's blooming heavy. It can't have wandered very far.


Doesn't look that big a vice.

You have many vices?


----------



## slowmotion (5 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't look that big a vice.
> 
> You have many vices?


I'll only admit to this one. It's a heavy load to carry. My other ones are harder to bear morally.


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2019)

It's no good seeking advice from us about where it is!


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I'll only admit to this one. It's a heavy load to carry. My other ones are harder to bear morally.


It'll turn up, when you don't need it.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> It's no good seeking advice from us about where it is!


Jog his memory by mentioning places you'd not leave one(vices) in. 

It won't be in any of the usual places.


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Jog his memory by mentioning places you'd not leave one(vices) in.
> 
> It won't be in any of the usual places.



Oh yes, that would be a good service!


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2019)

Or vice versa.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> Oh yes, that would be a good service!


Where wouldn't you hide your vices then?


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2019)

I wouldn't hide them in Worksop.

I wouldn't hide them under my Admiral's hat.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> I wouldn't hide them in Worksop.
> 
> I wouldn't hide them under my Admiral's hat.


Doesn't look like a Draper.

And I see you're treating his predicament seriously.


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2019)

Tis very early and time I wasn't here.

Good night


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2019)

It's good night from her. And good night from me.

Hope I actually get some sleep this time. Insomnia is very tiresome.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Sep 2019)

It's a York vice and it's very substantial. If I find it, I'll stick it on the bathroom scales and post the piccie. My guess is 9kg. Watch this space


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> It's a York vice and it's very substantial. If I find it, I'll stick it on the bathroom scales and post the piccie. My guess is 9kg. Watch this space


Substantial!

Just checked the weight of the one out back, 5 stone 10 pounds. Bringing it home I was advised to keep an eye on it as someone might pinch it.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2019)

Green and brown today here


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

It's *Be Late For Something Day*

Fall behind schedule early in the day today, and you will be late for everything that follows.


----------



## postman (5 Sep 2019)

Why do silly little diy jobs,go belly up and it takes longer.This morning my little job was to put back on the wall an extension lead.The plugs had worked loose from the wall,because of where it is situated just below the window sill there is a gap and the drill went straight through the plaster board when i first put them in.So today new plugs new screws and some filla.I filled the holes put in the plugs ,let the filla harden off,the put the screws in.Well when i went to hang the extension bar,out came the plugs.Right threw them away,filled the holes and then put two screws in the edge of the wooden window sill.Trouble was then the bar rocked.So i found a batten in the garage cut it to size and glued it to the wall behind the extension bar.Then i went for my shower.When i came back to check the glue had not held.So the only thing i could do was screw the batten to the wall i used bradawl to make a small hole,put the screw direct to the plaster made the hole slipped in a plug and then put more glue on the batten and then put the screw to the plug.It's still on ,thank you.Some days i hate diy.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

postman said:


> Why do silly little diy jobs,go belly up and it takes longer.This morning my little job was to put back on the wall an extension lead.The plugs had worked loose from the wall,because of where it is situated just below the window sill there is a gap and the drill went straight through the plaster board when i first put them in.So today new plugs new screws and some filla.I filled the holes put in the plugs ,let the filla harden off,the put the screws in.Well when i went to hang the extension bar,out came the plugs.Right threw them away,filled the holes and then put two screws in the edge of the wooden window sill.Trouble was then the bar rocked.So i found a batten in the garage cut it to size and glued it to the wall behind the extension bar.Then i went for my shower.When i came back to check the glue had not held.So the only thing i could do was screw the batten to the wall i used bradawl to make a small hole,put the screw direct to the plaster made the hole slipped in a plug and then put more glue on the batten and then put the screw to the plug.It's still on ,thank you.Some days i hate diy.


Normal wall plug or something like these,


----------



## postman (5 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Normal wall plug or something like these,
> View attachment 483619
> 
> View attachment 483620



Bog standard plugs.either one of your would have been better.When i next decorate the room i will get some of the top ones and put it back on the wall,then fill and paint the window ledge.Now i must go and get the turbo out,it is great here in Leeds,can't go out as we are going shopping this afternoon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have a friend ( a Florida resident) who keeps apologising to me about the administration in the US...


He may be the last person in the States involved in diplomacy.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Sep 2019)

Maybe you can ask the vice squad where it is?


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2019)

I have pulled a muscle in my bottom.

And thanks to Poppy shredding a cardboard box, I now have a stash of Autosports from 1986 and 1987 that I had completely forgotten I'd bought. Probably from Chaters, but also possibly from various car boot sales.

I only started buying Autosport mid 1988 when I got a pocket money increase. Before then, I used to read it in the newsagent.


----------



## gaijintendo (5 Sep 2019)

There is no greater betrayal than a crisp that claims to be "So hot!!" but would make an acceptable kid's cereal.

Update: I ate all of them.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2019)

I'm off to have a tea date with a stack of race reports, a scanner and printer.

I cannot close the arch lever file anymore.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Sep 2019)

It was lurking stealthily behind the door of Ms. Slowmotion's bedroom.

All 19.6 kg of it. I knew it couldn't move very far.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> It was lurking stealthily behind the door of Ms. Slowmotion's bedroom.
> 
> All 19.6 kg of it. I knew it couldn't move very far.
> View attachment 483703


You didn't drop it on your feet, did you?


----------



## slowmotion (5 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You didn't drop it on your feet, did you?


I may be a bit puny but I have an advanced enthusiasm for self-preservation.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I may be a bit puny but I have an advanced enthusiasm for self-preservation.


Light on your feet then.


----------



## gbb (5 Sep 2019)

I've changed my mood at work again...at the flick of a switch.
Holidays, illness, busy busy busy at work, still trying to catch up, everything's a mess, so far behind, trying to work with currently a 50% maintenance team shortfall....I knew I was getting peeved off, my mood sinking...that was this morning.
Lunchtime I suddenly thought....fuggit, shrugged my shoulders, no-one is going to die if it doesnt all get done, it'll wait.

For the rest of the day...Ive been just doing what I can....and smiling again.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Sep 2019)

Chicken Curry for tea tonight, I 'may' have scored some Birds Eye Chillies for 20p on YS today



Spoiler



Loo roll in the freezer ready for later


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Sep 2019)

Drinking a nice cup of green tea. Fish and chips with beer in about 30 mins from now.


----------



## midlife (5 Sep 2019)

I have discovered Heart 70's on the car's DAB radio, also discovered number 11 on the volume knob


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Rained overnight and hopefully topped up my big green butt




https://images.app.goo.gl/FPuh4MBKABHjpmDJ6


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> It was lurking stealthily behind the door of Ms. Slowmotion's bedroom.
> 
> All 19.6 kg of it. I knew it couldn't move very far.
> View attachment 483703


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2019)

A helping of singapore noodles down the hatch.

Have a bunch of scanned and copied stuff to stick in my archive later.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You didn't drop it on your feet, did you?



That was my first thought too... Great minds, yadda, yadda, yadda...


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Chicken Curry for tea tonight, I 'may' have scored some Birds Eye Chillies for 20p on YS today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TMI!!! Enjoy your curry though.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2019)

Time for a  and a slice of chocolate cake.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> I have discovered Heart 70's on the car's DAB radio, also discovered number 11 on the volume knob


I think I would have discovered number 0 on the volume knob for any of the Heart stations PDQ.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have pulled a muscle in my bottom.



TMI



Reynard said:


> And thanks to Poppy shredding a cardboard box, I now have a stash of Autosports from 1986 and 1987 that I had completely forgotten I'd bought. Probably from Chaters, but also possibly from various car boot sales.
> 
> I only started buying Autosport mid 1988 when I got a pocket money increase. Before then, I used to read it in the newsagent.



I used to subscribe to Autosport in the late 1990's and early 2000's and never threw an issue out - there used to be three very large stacks of back issues in my spare bedroom until I saw sense and finally put them into the recycling over a number of weeks.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm off to have a tea date with a stack of race reports, a scanner and printer.
> 
> I cannot close the arch lever file anymore.


How'd the date go, or aren't you the sort that would say?


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I used to subscribe to Autosport in the late 1990's and early 2000's and never threw an issue out - there used to be three very large stacks of back issues in my spare bedroom until I saw sense and finally put them into the recycling over a number of weeks.



Multiply that by at least a factor of five...  Then throw in the entire print runs of both Prix Editions and F1 News. Not to mention the books. 

I stopped buying Autosport about 8 years ago and now only snag a copy if there's something in there that interests me or I need to keep myself occupied on a train journey.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> How'd the date go, or aren't you the sort that would say?



Date went fine. I have scanned and printed some FF1600 and FF2000 race reports that were missing from my archive.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have pulled a muscle in my bottom.


Too much sitting down?


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

I should clarify, that back in the day, nearly *all* my pocket money went on motor racing magazines and books. A goodly proportion of my student grant as well...


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Too much sitting down?



Don't ask me how. All I know is that it hurts.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Multiply that by at least a factor of five...  Then throw in the entire print runs of both Prix Editions and F1 News.* Not to mention the books.*
> 
> I stopped buying Autosport about 8 years ago and now only snag a copy if there's something in there that interests me or I need to keep myself occupied on a train journey.


Do you have a copy of the early years of the F1 era?

Think it covered the first forty years.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Do you have a copy of the early years of the F1 era?
> 
> Think it covered the first forty years.



Can't say, not without unpacking a LOT of boxes. If not, I'd probably have something similar knocking around.

Most of my F1 stuff is yearbooks, driver biographies and technical volumes, turbo era and into the mid 90s as that's what interests me. I do have some earlier and later bits.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

Bedtime. Sleepy Reynard.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Can't say, not without unpacking a LOT of boxes. If not, I'd probably have something similar knocking around.
> 
> Most of my F1 stuff is yearbooks, driver biographies and technical volumes, turbo era and into the mid 90s as that's what interests me. I do have some earlier and later bits.


One of the later cars in it, from memory


----------



## Jenkins (6 Sep 2019)

I just wish I'd picked up a copy of "Time and Two Seats" by Janos Wimpffen when it was released - expensive then, but now £££

I really think that the anoraks should be put away now as it may be putting off the 'normal' people. 

Goodnight all.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I just wish I'd picked up a copy of "Time and Two Seats" by Janos Wimpffen when it was released - expensive then, but now £££
> 
> I really think that the anoraks should be put away now as it may be putting off the 'normal' people.
> 
> Goodnight all.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2019)

Freaky Friday here we come


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2019)

Morning. Recovering from yesterday's interview. 

Painting the dining room today.


----------



## postman (6 Sep 2019)

Nipping out this morning to book a room for a Christmas dinner ,September and talking Christmas.


----------



## Speicher (6 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Morning. Recovering from yesterday's interview.
> 
> Painting the dining room today.



Watercolours or gouache?


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> Watercolours or gouache?


Oils!


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Morning. Recovering from yesterday's interview.
> 
> Painting the dining room today.


Hope it all went well and leb wohl !


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Oils!


A like for the idea, not oil painting in general. More a watercolor/gouache man myself. And photography.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> Watercolours or gouache?



I wish.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> One of the later cars in it, from memory
> View attachment 483800



Renault Turbo, no later than 1980, as jean-Pierre drove for Ligier in 1981 - his final season of F1.

I think the closest book I have is "Chequered Flag" by Ivan Rendall...


----------



## postman (6 Sep 2019)

One has been to The Palace,yes i told you i was going.Dinner booked for the 17th,her Maj has said she might just might don her pinny and serve us herself,considering how we at Royal Mail served her so loyally all those years,she has promised to keep the corgi's out of the way,considering how dogs hate Postmen.
Now i have to go and take the bike off the turbo and put the good tyre back on,i am doing a pie ride to Skipton tomorrow along the tow path,it's only 30 miles,then a treat back on the train .With my Seniors rail card it's only £3-15 i hope the bike goes free.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I just wish I'd picked up a copy of "Time and Two Seats" by Janos Wimpffen when it was released - expensive then, but now £££
> 
> I really think that the anoraks should be put away now as it may be putting off the 'normal' people.
> 
> Goodnight all.



I just looked that up.

Ouch man, I feel your pain... 

I *did* buy these two back in the day (much saving up of pennies back then):

http://www.hortonsbooks.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1728
http://www.hortonsbooks.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=844

Edited to say: I bought these when Foyles were in their old shop on Charing Cross Road, with the higgledy-piggledy layout and piles of OOP books they probably didn't even know they had. Their new shop is just a sterile generic bookshop with all the fun of browsing taken away...


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 483801



Oh yesss!!!

Anoraks of CycleChat unite! (virtually, online of course...)


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Morning. Recovering from yesterday's interview.
> 
> Painting the dining room today.



Acrylics? 

Hope the interview went well, btw xxx


----------



## raleighnut (6 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Renault Turbo, no later than 1980, as jean-Pierre drove for Ligier in 1981 - his final season of F1.
> 
> I think the closest book I have is "Chequered Flag" by Ivan Rendall...


Nowt like a Honda V10 at 20,000 rpm though,


View: https://youtu.be/ZOJkl4Agf4c


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Nowt like a Honda V10 at 20,000 rpm though,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/ZOJkl4Agf4c




Not bad, not bad...


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> A like for the idea, not oil painting in general. More a watercolor/gouache man myself. And photography.


Photographing the kitchen would be too easy though.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

It is   

I want a refund on the forecast.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It is
> 
> I want a refund on the forecast.


This be the calm before...


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> This be the calm before...



Either way, it's time to retreat into a onesie and snaffle a hot chocolate.

The Co-op TI 40% cocoa solids drinking chocolate is lush, btw, and not too sweet. I've given up on the instant ones as they're just ghastly.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Either way, it's time to retreat into a onesie and snaffle a hot chocolate.
> 
> The Co-op TI 40% cocoa solids drinking chocolate is lush, btw, and not too sweet. I've given up on the instant ones as they're just ghastly.


Have a cuppa whilst you make the hot chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have a cuppa whilst you make the hot chocolate.



Are you trying to make my poor bladder keel over in submission?  I'll be piddling for Britain...


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Are you trying to make my poor bladder keel over in submission?  I'll be piddling for Britain...


Have another slice of cheescake then. 
If there's any left!


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have another slice of cheescake then.
> If there's any left!



And now you're trying to make me fat!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2019)

Phew! I'm back!

The short cut from Bournemouth didn't quite work out as planned. I ended up on the Isle of Wight !


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Phew! I'm back!
> 
> The short cut from Bournemouth didn't quite work out as planned. I ended up on the Isle of Wight !



Now that's going to take some explaining...


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Now that's going to take some explaining...


Well, you remember that prison on the Isle of Wight...


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

Anyways, a fabby supper of a pork chop with sour cream and onion sauce and spaetzle (a type of German pasta), followed by a very nice ripe papaya.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, a fabby supper of a pork chop with sour cream and onion sauce and spaetzle (a type of German pasta), followed by a very nice ripe papaya.


Ahem, I draw your attention to an earlier post, made by yourself.


Reynard said:


> And now you're trying to make me fat!


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ahem, I draw your attention to an earlier post, made by yourself.



In fairness, you were trying to persuade me to eat cake...


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> In fairness, you were trying to persuade me to eat cake...


And you have eaten since. Calorific intake was greater in what you ate than what I suggested.


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Phew! I'm back!
> 
> The short cut from Bournemouth didn't quite work out as planned. I ended up on the Isle of Wight !



I used to drive a van for a small engineering company and used to deliver and collect on the island, one of my favourite jobs, usually an all day job.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, a fabby supper of a pork chop with sour cream and onion sauce and spaetzle (a type of German pasta), followed by a very nice ripe papaya.



Spätzle is a bit of a speciality locally. Good filling stuff; like concrete, with which is shares some similarities.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> And you have eaten since. Calorific intake was greater in what you ate than what I suggested.



I never had the cake.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Spätzle is a bit of a speciality locally. Good filling stuff; like concrete, with which is shares some similarities.



We love spaetzle here chez Casa Reynard. 

Mind, I'm part German, so I've an excuse for liking them.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I never had the cake.


Just something with more calories, per 100g, than the cheese cake.

And only your word to back that up.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Sep 2019)

I finally got round to collecting my train tickets for the trip to Nottingham in October, so it looks like I'll be passing chez @Reynard some time after 1pm on the 28th and just after midday on the return journey the following day.

Give us a wave!


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I finally got round to collecting my train tickets for the trip to Nottingham in October, so it looks like I'll be passing chez @Reynard some time after 1pm on the 28th and just after midday on the return journey the following day.
> 
> Give us a wave!



Course I will


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Who celebrated
*Read a Book Day* today?

_Read a Book Day_ is today. Take time out of your busy life, and relax with a good book. Cozy up on a chair, indoors or out. It doesn't matter where you read that book, as long as you can do so in a comfortable manner. If you doze off along the way, we won't tell anyone.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who celebrated
> *Read a Book Day* today?
> 
> _Read a Book Day_ is today. Take time out of your busy life, and relax with a good book. Cozy up on a chair, indoors or out. It doesn't matter where you read that book, as long as you can do so in a comfortable manner. If you doze off along the way, we won't tell anyone.



I've always got a book on the go. Currently revisiting an old favourite - James Clavell's Shogun, plus that one on political invective that I flagged up the other night.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Sep 2019)

It is dark outside


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> It is dark outside


Get away from the lights, then it won't be as dark.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2019)

Time for some miles me thinks


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well, you remember that prison on the Isle of Wight...


Yes ! I found 2 .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Do you have a copy of the early years of the F1 era?
> 
> Think it covered the first forty years.


I have got a load of Grand Prix magazines from the early 80's . They are in a box in the loft somewhere. 

They used to have great pictures in them .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Do you have a copy of the early years of the F1 era?
> 
> Think it covered the first forty years.


I have got a load of Grand Prix magazines from the early 80's . They are in a box in the loft somewhere. 

They used to have great pictures in them .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2019)

Morning ! 
Some explaining ! After the Bournemouth Airshow we left the hotel on the Monday morning and drove to Lymington to catch a ferry across to the Isle of Wight .
We stopped off at Newport and had a meal out !  Fish and chips , sat down outside at a table !

From Newport we set off again for St Helens and then Nodes Point . We were staying in a nice caravan there.

On the Tuesday I was absolutely shattered. Too much excitement crammed into a short space of time .

This year we visited places on the East coast . Ryde, Cowes, Bembridge, and Sandown. We found a lovely sandy beach near Sandown called Yaverland ! It is a great place if you are interested in geology. We spent a lot of the time staring at the cliffs, looking at the stratification layers .
The Isle of Wight seems to be a lot more laid back than here ! We discovered that a lot of shops close on Wednesday!


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning !
> Some explaining ! After the Bournemouth Airshow we left the hotel on the Monday morning and drove to Lymington to catch a ferry across to the Isle of Wight .
> We stopped off at Newport and had a meal out !  Fish and chips , sat down outside at a table !
> 
> ...



The first time me and my Good Lady went on holiday together we stayed at Yaverland, about 1980 and the first time we were on the island, we had a great holiday


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> The first time me and my Good Lady went on holiday together we stayed at Yaverland, about 1980 and the first time we were on the island, we had a great holiday


We went there for the first time in 1976 . We caught a hovercraft over to the island and once we got off were tempted by a coach tour of the island to Alum Bay.
It was one day of our honeymoon and we promised to return one day . That was last year . This year was our 43rd anniversary which we spent on the island !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2019)

Having a lazy day, about to fall asleep in the bath listening to test match special


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Photographing the kitchen would be too easy though.


No, it wouldn't. Couple of hours to set up, about ten seconds to photograph, about another half-hour to take down, week or so to get paid.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Spätzle is a bit of a speciality locally. Good filling stuff; like concrete, with which is shares some similarities.


Teutonic stuff pops up over here quite often, sometimes where you least expect it. Mrs GA and I went to a neighborhood place the other day, her chicken filet sandwich was topped with sauerkraut. I had what is called a pork tenderloin, which is remarkably like a Wiener Schnitzel., as is country fried steak. Our county is 28% German- American, though, and( 14% Irish.) Mrs. GA and I are both 48'er descendants, BTW.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have got a load of Grand Prix magazines from the early 80's . They are in a box in the loft somewhere.
> 
> They used to have great pictures in them .


This is a book(hardback), about an inch thick.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, it wouldn't. Couple of hours to set up, about ten seconds to photograph, about another half-hour to take down, week or so to get paid.


Why would he pay himself for photographing his own kitchen?


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

Yay, I finally had a relatively uninterrupted night's sleep. Makes a world of difference.

Spent the morning digitizing and printing stuff I'd prepared the other day. The postie came with several promising-looking parcels and Poppy brought me a rabbit.

Chicken sandwich and two  for lunch, and I'm now keeping tabs on the qualifying from Monza.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have got a load of Grand Prix magazines from the early 80's . They are in a box in the loft somewhere.
> 
> They used to have great pictures in them .



If you're ever in a mind to move them on, let me know xxx

I think I may have the odd copy knocking around - if memory serves, I think "Grand Prix" was the predecessor of "Prix Editions"


----------



## Phaeton (7 Sep 2019)

F1 qualifying almost as much a joke as Brexit


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> If you're ever in a mind to move them on, let me know xxx
> 
> I think I may have the odd copy knocking around - if memory serves, I think "Grand Prix" was the predecessor of "Prix Editions"


I seem to remember Nelson's Column. The magazine later incorporated Rallying and went down hill a bit .


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> F1 qualifying almost as much a joke as Brexit



Yeah, well I lost radio coverage just when things were starting to kick off - have been relying on text feed.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Spoiler: F1
> 
> 
> 
> F1 qualifying almost as much a joke as Brexit


Spoilers!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why would he pay himself for photographing his own kitchen?


Because your time is valuable.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

Right, change of clobber and off to Tesco to go yellow stickering.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Teutonic stuff pops up over here quite often,



I've never thought of our food being "Teutonic". 

If we sent water to the US would it be considered "Teutonic Water"?


----------



## Phaeton (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Spoilers!!


I didn't say what happened though


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

Managed to get some lovely salmon from the counter on YS tonight - three big fillets of farmed salmon and half a side of wild salmon. Also picked up a hake fillet, which is now in the cats.

Other than some deli and a few bits from the bakery, there was very little to be had. You win some, you lose some.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Managed to get some lovely salmon from the counter on YS tonight - three big fillets of farmed salmon and half a side of wild salmon. Also picked up a hake fillet, which is now in the cats.
> 
> Other than some deli and a few bits from the bakery, there was very little to be had. You win some, you lose some.


Possibly only three weeks of YS left!


----------



## Jenkins (7 Sep 2019)

No yellow stickering for me, just taking advantage of Lidl's Super Weekend offer on coffee. 

Useless information - my backpack will take 18 packs in the main compartment!


----------



## Jenkins (7 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> F1 qualifying almost as much a joke as Brexit





classic33 said:


> Spoilers!!





Phaeton said:


> I didn't say what happened though


Absolutely bu**er all happened from what I saw at work on my phone. Idiots.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Possibly only three weeks of YS left!



Forgive me if I'm being a bit slow, but the reference eludes me...


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> No yellow stickering for me, just taking advantage of Lidl's Super Weekend offer on coffee.
> 
> Useless information - my backpack will take 18 packs in the main compartment!



Nowt wrong with that 

How many  will that lot make?


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Absolutely bu**er all happened from what I saw at work on my phone. Idiots.



A collective c**k up


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get away from the lights, then it won't be as dark.



Erm it'll be darker


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Forgive me if I'm being a bit slow, but the reference eludes me...


Tesco's are supposed to be scrapping YS on the 27th of this month.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tesco's are supposed to be scrapping YS on the 27th of this month.



That's the first time I've heard of it... Any references?


----------



## Jenkins (7 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nowt wrong with that
> 
> How many  will that lot make?


About one pack per fortnight if I'm working - I have a separate supply there 

If I have a week off work, like at the end of this month, one pack will last for Monday to Friday, then I'll be living off instant coffee in a flask somewhere trackside (Silverstone BTCC 28th & 29th)


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> About one pack per fortnight if I'm working - I have a separate supply there
> 
> If I have a week off work, like at the end of this month, one pack will last for Monday to Friday, then I'll be living off instant coffee in a flask somewhere trackside (Silverstone BTCC 28th & 29th)



In other words, you're with coffee the same as what I am with tea


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's the first time I've heard of it... Any references?


Big changes the same day, staff wise. Permanent contracted shop/store staff are being let go.

Cost saving.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> In other words, you're with coffee the same as what I am with tea


Only during the daytime - no coffee after 7pm unless it's one last one before leaving work on the late shift. I need my beauty sleep these days as I look like I've missed out on most of it in the past...


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Big changes the same day, staff wise. Permanent contracted shop/store staff are being let go.
> 
> Cost saving.



Ah... I think you might be referring to the Metro Tescos, not the bigger stores. There was an item on the news about that not too long ago...


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Erm it'll be darker


Not quite what happens, once your eyes have been allowed to get used to less light.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Only during the daytime - no coffee after 7pm unless it's one last one before leaving work on the late shift. I need my beauty sleep these days as I look like I've missed out on most of it in the past...



Fair enough  I'll usually switch to herbal teas later in the evening as well.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah... I think you might be referring to the Metro Tescos, not the bigger stores. There was an item on the news about that not too long ago...


Not just Metro stores. Apprroximately 100 full time staff being let go at the nearest large one.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Only during the daytime - no coffee after 7pm unless it's one last one before leaving work on the late shift. I need my beauty sleep these days as I look like I've missed out on most of it in the past...


Do what I do, don't use mirrors!


----------



## Jenkins (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Do what I do, don't use mirrors!


I have to use a mirror - counting the lines helps me sleep.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not just Metro stores. Apprroximately 100 full time staff being let go at the nearest large one.



Is it one of the Extra stores? Those were touted for counter closures and stuff.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Is it one of the Extra stores? Those were touted for counter closures and stuff.


No, nearest Extra store, Huddersfield, closed over two years ago. Now just a normal store.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> No, nearest Extra store, Huddersfield, closed over two years ago. Now just a normal store.



Mmmmok... I've been hitting Google, but can't come up with anything...


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmok... I've been hitting Google, but can't come up with anything...


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47023001

Got worse since that appeared


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not quite what happens, once your eyes have been allowed to get used to less light.



I didn't say I was indoors and I wasn't when I posted.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47023001
> 
> Got worse since that appeared



That's well old.

The counters in the Tesco here are now closed Sunday through to Wednesday morning - have been since the beginning of May. Why do you think I now go on Saturday evenings? 

I do know there have been staffing changes as well (and not for the better), as I'm on good terms with peeps working in various different parts of the store.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I didn't say I was indoors and I wasn't when I posted.


Wear sunglasses inside at night, with no lights on. You'll soon see what you were missing.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wear sunglasses inside at night, with no lights on. You'll soon see what you were missing.



Always be suspicious of people who wear sunglasses indoors.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

I am unwrapping some rather promising-looking packages that arrived in the post this morning...


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2019)

@Reynard, possible storage solution. Expanding folders at B&M's. £3.99.

Around an inch, all round, larger than A4.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard, possible storage solution. Expanding folders at B&M's. £3.99.
> 
> Around an inch, all round, larger than A4.



They've got similar in Tesco, and I did have a looksy.

Unfortunately they won't take the weight; the bottom would simply disintegrate as soon as you pick the thing up. They're just not designed to take close to a stone of contents.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

It's Biscuits and Gravy Week this week!


----------



## slowmotion (8 Sep 2019)

My man from Iraq cut my hair this afternoon. Ms. Slowmotion says I look like a convict but I'm not convinced.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I am unwrapping some rather promising-looking packages that arrived in the post this morning...



Oh. My. They were more than simply promising.  Well worth blowing my monthly budget for.

The magazine with the road test was *exactly* the one I had been looking for. Yay to me for solving the puzzle.  And remember back in March I bought out a small collection of photos and proofs from an archive in Iceland? Well one of those just happened to be the proof for an image used in one of the programmes that arrived this morning.

I do love it when things click together.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2019)

Morning!

I won't have to do any exercises today as I went to an exercise dance class last night in my dreams. . Trouble was that for most of the session they played music that we couldn't dance to, so we just sat around . . It was only £3.00 so I didn't spend much !

It's strange how some dreams stick in your mind !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not just Metro stores. Apprroximately 100 full time staff being let go at the nearest large one.


Typical British management response to competition. Downsize !


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2019)

I have to finish icing the cake I made for my grandson's 5th birthday.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2019)

That dance work out last night seems to have been effective as I am now aching all over .


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2019)

Apple, plum and blackberry crumble made ready for later .


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2019)

Been to the jewellers in Manchester this morning. Getting estimates for the rings my wife lost. Unfortunately, given price rises and poor sterling, looks like the rings are more than double what they were insured for. 

Insurance has appointed Signet to do the claim, but my wife isn't happy with the valuers attitude (ring was 18ct but they will only value as 9).

Think we will opt for the cash and go back to the jewellers we got the rings from.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's Biscuits and Gravy Week this week!


What sort of gravy? Or biscuits? This could be good or bad.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> What sort of gravy? Or biscuits? This could be good or bad.


The gravy appears to be more a sauce
http://www.gone-ta-pott.com/national_biscuits_and_gravy_week.html


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've never thought of our food being "Teutonic".
> 
> If we sent water to the US would it be considered "Teutonic Water"?


Need some gin with that. 
I tend to rather use Teutonic to refer to Germanic folks everywhere, and see Germans as living in Germany, possible exception as Bavarians are seen as different from most Germans. Probably maternal influence there. In place of actual experience, substitute assumptions and lore.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> The gravy appears to be more a sauce
> http://www.gone-ta-pott.com/national_biscuits_and_gravy_week.html


Eew.
Looks like somebody had a bad day, in a rough sea.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2019)

Travel tip for the United States:

When asked if you want the biscuits and sawmill gravy breakfast, say _No_.


----------



## alicat (8 Sep 2019)

Just listened to a fab episode of Just a minute. One of the topics was Yorkshire.


----------



## Speicher (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not just Metro stores. Apprroximately 100 full time staff being let go at the nearest large one.



There is a Tesco Express near here, with about one dozen staff, and a post office inside the store.


----------



## swee'pea99 (8 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Travel tip for the United States:
> 
> When asked if you want the biscuits and sawmill gravy breakfast, say _No_.









Mmmmm!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Need some gin with that.
> I tend to rather use Teutonic to refer to Germanic folks everywhere, and see Germans as living in Germany, possible exception as Bavarians are seen as different from most Germans. Probably maternal influence there. In place of actual experience, substitute assumptions and lore.



Eldest Son has German nationality, and lives in Germany. So far so Teutonic. However he's half Japanese; and if that isn't enough was actually born in Bavaria. 

Except it's on the Swabian side of the old border.

I'm not sure how we should classify him. Possibly as 'confused'...

Oh, and he also has Welsh ancestry...


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Eldest Son has German nationality, and lives in Germany. So far so Teutonic. However he's half Japanese; and if that isn't enough was actually born in Bavaria.
> 
> Except it's on the Swabian side of the old border.
> 
> ...



Forgot to add. He's planning on using it to his advantage by telling employers that by employing him they can instantly reach any 'racial diversity target' the government cares to set...


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Eldest Son has German nationality, and lives in Germany. So far so Teutonic. However he's half Japanese; and if that isn't enough was actually born in Bavaria.
> 
> Except it's on the Swabian side of the old border.
> 
> ...



A bit like me then...

I am British; I was born a Cockney, raised a Gooner and am now a fenland gal. But... I am half Belgian, a quarter German and a quarter Polish by ancestry. If that's not mixed up, then I don't know what is.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

alicat said:


> Just listened to a fab episode of Just a minute. One of the topics was Yorkshire.


Shouldn't have been any other topic, if they was one about Yorkshire.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

Sorting out burger and onions for lunch - to eat while listening to the Grand Prix


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

Vettel... Words fail me...


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

Now Leclerc... And he gets away with only a "naughty boy" flag...

FIA definitely stands for Ferrari International Assistance...


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

At the top of the screen, penalty for starting the race on tyres.

Always a good idea to have wheels on your car at the start of a race I think.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Vettel... Words fail me...



I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I haven't seen it yet.



It's all    when you do...


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

Note: I have not said what happened, merely posted my reaction to it.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's all    when you do...



Like the qualifying then


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> Like the qualifying then


Not watched it yet!


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Eldest Son has German nationality, and lives in Germany. So far so Teutonic. However he's half Japanese; and if that isn't enough was actually born in Bavaria.
> 
> Except it's on the Swabian side of the old border.
> 
> ...





Reynard said:


> A bit like me then...
> 
> I am British; I was born a Cockney, raised a Gooner and am now a fenland gal. But... I am half Belgian, a quarter German and a quarter Polish by ancestry. If that's not mixed up, then I don't know what is.


All sounds very American. If someone asked me what nationality I was, I would have to say Unique. Irish, English Scottish, Welsh, with Dutch thrown in for good measure, because my fathers' family has been here so long. Mother's side was Bavarian, maybe Yorkshire, some Scandinavian, maybe a bit of the Middle East, North Africa thrown in for good measure. 

Typical American. 
Regardless of representations made by others.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2019)

When asked for my race on a job application many years ago, when they still asked that, I put down_ Bicycles_.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> All sounds very American. If someone asked me what nationality I was, I would have to say Unique.* Irish, English *Scottish, Welsh, with Dutch thrown in for good measure, because my fathers' family has been here so long. Mother's side was Bavarian, maybe Yorkshire, some Scandinavian, maybe a bit of the Middle East, North Africa thrown in for good measure.
> 
> Typical American.
> Regardless of representations made by others.


105 years ago they'd have been the same thing, legally. As for Yorkshire...


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2019)

I think the Irish side of the family got transported after the English Civil War. Monarch over Parliament sort of thing, I guess.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Sep 2019)

Had to jump start the car today. It doesn't get much use.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

I had a lovely aberdeen angus burger for lunch. I am still not very hungry.

Normally £1.30 each off the counter, they were marked down to 65p. Much nicer than any offering from any of the burger houses, I had mine in a wholemeal roll with fried onions, mustard and ketchup. 

Worth every penny and then some.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Now Leclerc... And he gets away with only a "naughty boy" flag...


TWAS bordering on a bit more, but I think it was more "Oi don't do that again" flag


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Sep 2019)

Beer, pizza and now more beer


----------



## midlife (8 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Beer, pizza and now more beer



Too much pizza....


----------



## Phaeton (8 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> Too much pizza....


Impossible


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> TWAS bordering on a bit more, but I think it was more "Oi don't do that again" flag



Just seen it on C4 - still think Charles is a lucky boy. According to current rules, that should've been a slam dunk. I think his saving grace was the fact that the escape road was there. But this weekend, the stewards have been consistently inconsistent.

Trouble is, it's Ferrari at Monza...

If Charles would have been penalized and lost the win, the poor stewards would have been lynched...


----------



## Phaeton (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> But this weekend, the stewards have been consistently inconsistent.


I thought Derek Warwick was one of your hero's?


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I thought Derek Warwick was one of your hero's?



He is. But that doesn't mean I have to agree with him.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> He is. But that doesn't mean I have to agree with him.


What if he's reading this though?


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2019)

My Garmin 705 has legs. Couldn't find it again - I'd put it somewhere safe. Checked drawer, nope the 200 is in there. Checked wardrobe, nope. Checked over bed cupboards (where all my cycling kit is) nope, not even in the shoes. Checked car, nope. Checked laptop bag (usually in there due to connecting to Garmin software) nope... Opened garage, not on bike, not in Winter shoes. Checked backpack - ah middle pocket. Phew.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> What if he's reading this though?



Doesn't change a thing really. My personal respect for him has no bearing when it comes to a difference of opinion. Some people have been really quite snarky on some of the motor racing groups. 

Although the mental image of him running out of the circuit pursued by a gazillion irate Tifosi isn't one I'd want to contemplate. 

Well, to be honest, the Radio 5 Live coverage never mentioned who the driver steward was, but that doesn't make any difference.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Just seen it on C4 - still think Charles is a lucky boy. According to current rules, that should've been a slam dunk.



My word, a slam dunk from a racing car. These motorised chappies are pretty versatile.


----------



## Speicher (8 Sep 2019)

@Reynard - Or anyone who knows cats behaviour well - can you help on the subject of First Contact?

Next door used to have a cat until last summer. They now have another cat. Today, Luna came to within a yard of the back door. Bob, seven years old male, was sat just inside the house with the door open. He was just sat down calmly, not ready to pounce, not even growling. When Kizzy had a similar encounter with Luna, Kizzy ran off without any confrontation. 

Does this mean that Bob and Kizzy "accept" Luna, or will arguments start in a few days' or weeks' time? Will Bob think that a younger female cat is not worth fighting. He is very good with Kizzy, who ambushes him occasionally, and he just snarls at her. What does the panel think?


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> What if he's reading this though?



Actually, he'll probably say "Omg, the woman is just totally mad."


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - Or anyone who knows cats behaviour well - can you help on the subject of First Contact?
> 
> Next door used to have a cat until last summer. They now have another cat. Today, Luna came to within a yard of the back door. Bob, seven years old male, was sat just inside the house with the door open. He was just sat down calmly, not ready to pounce, not even growling. When Kizzy had a similar encounter with Luna, Kizzy ran off without any confrontation.
> 
> Does this mean that Bob and Kizzy "accept" Luna, or will arguments start in a few days' or weeks' time? Will Bob think that a younger female cat is not worth fighting. He is very good with Kizzy, who ambushes him occasionally, and he just snarls at her. What does the panel think?



Depends.

If he was looking directly at her and staring, then he's in the "this is my patch and enter at your own risk" mode.

If he was looking away, then he's trying to avoid confrontation.

If he was blinking at her, then he's totally relaxed and ok with her being there.


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2019)

Might just have taken 'Kizzy' by surprise. They all have different temperaments. Our big Tortie never gave a crap about other cats, especially when she was older - she's not allowed out now due to going blind - we supervise back garden. The others have a cat run, but just watch next doors cheeky cat that sits on our run - they are quite keen to meet it, but it hisses. Leo is a rescue, and spent the first year wild. We keep him in (access to outside cat run) but when he gets out, he's out bossing the other cats - quite vocal and struts about. When next door's cat 'arrived' it caused a few tensions with our three - Leo was getting a bit 'ratty' with the younger two. That's all calmed down again, but he is still 'boss'.

They will start to tolerate each other - some cats are a little more skitty than others.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word, a slam dunk from a racing car. These motorised chappies are pretty versatile.



Don't blame me, I'm only quoting the commentators


----------



## Speicher (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Depends.
> 
> If he was looking directly at her and staring, then he's in the "this is my patch and enter at your own risk" mode.
> 
> ...



He was sat down looking at her, so maybe staring and giving her a stern warning. He had his back to me.


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2019)

Well, our fluffy kittens aren't little now. 1 year on and vaccinations time, Simba is 4.3kg, and Luna is 3.2kg. Leo is 4kg. Old Tiggy is down to 5kg, and losing a bit more now, which is good as she was too big.

A year ago, and they were about 1.5kg.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> He was sat down looking at her, so maybe staring and giving her a stern warning. He had his back to me.



It's the likeliest option. Ears are also a good indicator of feline mood, as well you probably know.

My two come out all guns blazing if they see my neighbour's cat or one of the ferals. Other cats tread lightly on difficult ground where Poppy and Lexi are concerned.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Just seen it on C4 - still think Charles is a lucky boy. According to current rules, that should've been a slam dunk. I think his saving grace was the fact that the escape road was there. But this weekend, the stewards have been consistently inconsistent.
> 
> Trouble is, it's Ferrari at Monza...
> 
> If Charles would have been penalized and lost the win, the poor stewards would have been lynched...


Slight change of the rules earlier in the season over the flag. Drivers and teams supported it.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Slight change of the rules earlier in the season over the flag. Drivers and teams supported it.



Yeah, I know.

Though IMHO the second Leclerc incident was definitely a "naughty boy" flag moment - left the track, gained an advantage.

The bit that puzzles me, is why did he get a flag for the first, and then nothing for the second... 

Admittedly though, it is so damn subjective. And don't I know about subjective...


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> Though IMHO the second Leclerc incident was definitely a "naughty boy" flag moment - left the track, gained an advantage.
> 
> ...


Black & White only gets used once, Black flag follows it.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Black & White only gets used once, Black flag follows it.



Hence my cynicism and mention of irate tifosi.

Had Charles been penalised in that way, it would have made Brands '76 look like a walk in the park...


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

Anyway, curry time. I has a hungry.


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> Though IMHO the second Leclerc incident was definitely a "naughty boy" flag moment - left the track, gained an advantage.
> 
> ...



Probably why I prefer BTTC and the British GT - bit more contact !


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hence my cynicism and mention of irate tifosi.
> 
> Had Charles been penalised in that way, it would have made Brands '76 look like a walk in the park...


One of a few changes made at the request of the drivers, mainly. Allow them to race.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Probably why I prefer BTTC and the British GT - bit more contact !



BTCC is my preference as well re the racing. I also think the stewarding is more consistent as well, though IIRC it's a team that covers every meeting, so it's always the same peeps making the decisions.



classic33 said:


> One of a few changes made at the request of the drivers, mainly. Allow them to race.



Yes, exactly. But the issue is, where do you draw the line? If that had been someone less capable being put on the grass, they may well not have held the tankslapper and ended up hitting the wall at a fair rate of knots.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Been to the jewellers in Manchester this morning. Getting estimates for the rings my wife lost. Unfortunately, given price rises and poor sterling, looks like the rings are more than double what they were insured for.
> 
> Insurance has appointed Signet to do the claim, but my wife isn't happy with the valuers attitude (ring was 18ct but they will only value as 9).
> 
> Think we will opt for the cash and go back to the jewellers we got the rings from.


You could try going to an auction and see if there is anything there that you fancy. Sometimes you can pick up a bargain .


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> BTCC is my preference as well re the racing. I also think the stewarding is more consistent as well, though IIRC it's a team that covers every meeting, so it's always the same peeps making the decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, exactly. But the issue is, where do you draw the line? If that had been someone less capable being put on the grass, they may well not have held the tankslapper and ended up hitting the wall at a fair rate of knots.




Well. hoping to catch a bit of Welsh Rally in 4 weeks. And MTB'ing - I may introduce some of the CC'ers to Rally driving at Colwyn Bay if we have time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hence my cynicism and mention of irate tifosi.
> 
> Had Charles been penalised in that way, it would have made Brands '76 look like a walk in the park...



There are motor racing hooligans?


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Just seen it on C4 - still think Charles is a lucky boy. According to current rules, that should've been a slam dunk. I think his saving grace was the fact that the escape road was there. But this weekend, the stewards have been consistently inconsistent.
> 
> Trouble is, it's Ferrari at Monza...
> 
> If Charles would have been penalized and lost the win, the poor stewards would have been lynched...



https://www.crash.net/f1/news/928851/1/fia-explains-why-leclerc-avoided-penalty-hard-racing


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> BTCC is my preference as well re the racing. I also think the stewarding is more consistent as well, though IIRC it's a team that covers every meeting, so it's always the same peeps making the decisions.
> 
> Yes, exactly. But the issue is, where do you draw the line? If that had been someone less capable being put on the grass, they may well not have held the tankslapper and ended up hitting the wall at a fair rate of knots.


A few time penalties handed out as well.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There are motor racing hooligans?



Oh yes!

Hunt was involved in an incident that brought out the red flags on the first lap, and used an access road to get back to the pits rather than carry on and complete the lap. He was prevented from taking the restart, which led to crowd trouble and stuff being thrown on the circuit.

Eventually (a good hour or so later) Hunt was reinstated because the stewards feared an out and out riot, and he won the race.

Two months later, he then lost the race after a Ferrari appeal.


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Sep 2019)

My dog's eating some haslet I gave him. What the feck is it? Summat tells me there's brains and other gruesome bits in it.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> My dog's eating some haslet I gave him. What the feck is it? Summat tells me there's brains and other gruesome bits in it.


_"In Lincolnshire, haslet (pronounced '/ˈhæslɪt/' locally) is typically made from stale white bread, ground pork, sage, salt and black pepper. It is typically served cold with pickles and salad, or as a sandwich filling."_

No mention of brains being used.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"In Lincolnshire, haslet (pronounced '/ˈhæslɪt/' locally) is typically made from stale white bread, ground pork, *sage, *salt and black pepper. It is typically served cold with pickles and salad, or as a sandwich filling."_
> 
> No mention of brains being used.



That could be what's making my fridge smell funny. I've been sniffing this and that in there, but I couldn't locate the sweet,milk turning sour kind of smell. Maybe it's the sage?


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

It's a sort of meat loaf, simples.

Other than a sandwich filling, it's also rather nice warmed up with onion gravy, then served with mash and peas.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's a sort of meat loaf, simples.
> 
> Other than a sandwich filling, it's also rather nice warmed up with onion gravy, then served with mash and peas.


You'll be eating some now?


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

Anyways, a  and thinking about stationery options.

Been working on my scrapbook tonight (I found a box with a bunch of stuff that wanted going in it, but that I hadn't got round to yet) and I had to take a whole section out and decant it into one of those ring binders with flexible lightweight covers so that I could close the original arch lever.

My idea of those report files can be kicked into touch. They're too flimsy.

P.S. My mother doesn't yet know that her lace patterns are minus a binder...


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll be eating some now?



No. But I did buy some on sticker in Tesco yesterday evening, so there is haslet in the fridge should I wish to do so.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's a sort of meat loaf, simples.
> 
> Other than a sandwich filling, it's also rather nice warmed up with onion gravy, then served with mash and peas.



It looks a bit 'offalish' to me. Rather him (mutt) than me!


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It looks a bit 'offalish' to me. Rather him (mutt) than me!


Try some fresh haslet.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It looks a bit 'offalish' to me. Rather him than me!



In that case, I won't get started on faggots...  Now those are goooooooood...


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> In that case, I won't get started on faggots...  Now those are goooooooood...


Faggots are for relighting a fire. You got plans to become a fire eater?


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Faggots are for relighting a fire. You got plans to become a fire eater?



Maybe if @raleighnut gives me some of his birds' eye chillies... 

I'm thinking more of these, I'll have you know:

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2552644/faggots-with-onion-gravy


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Maybe if @raleighnut gives me some of his birds' eye chillies...
> 
> I'm thinking more of these, I'll have you know:
> 
> https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2552644/faggots-with-onion-gravy


Only thinking!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> In that case, I won't get started on faggots...  Now those are goooooooood...



OMG! as the youth of today say. 'Brains' faggots are the only ones I know of. If I ate one with such a name, i'd be thinking 'this if full of brain matter!!


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Only thinking!!



Yes.

I'm not hungry right now. But now that the weather's getting cooler, this is the sort of stick-to-the-ribs stodge that I love to eat.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> OMG! as the youth of today say. 'Brains' faggots are the only ones I know of. If I ate one with such a name, i'd be thinking 'this if full of brain matter!!



That's something that I used to eat back in the day. Texture's a bit odd, but it tastes ok.

Of course, you can't buy brains post-BSE scandal.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> OMG! as the youth of today say. 'Brains' faggots are the only ones I know of. If I ate one with such a name, i'd be thinking 'this if full of brain matter!!


Another trainee fire eater.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's something that I used to eat back in the day. Texture's a bit odd, but it tastes ok.
> 
> Of course, you can't buy brains post-BSE scandal.


You can
https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/brain


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You can
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/brain



Oh. I stand corrected.

I'll have to keep my eyes peeled then - maybe one of the Halal butchers when I'm next in Walthamstow on one of my fabric-buying trips.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

I have a purring blue and white cat draped over my shoulders.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh. I stand corrected.
> 
> I'll have to keep my eyes peeled then - maybe one of the Halal butchers when I'm next in Walthamstow on one of my fabric-buying trips.


What sort of fabric are you wanting from the butcher?


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have a purring blue and white cat draped over my shoulders.


Does it support Blackburn Rovers?


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> What sort of fabric are you wanting from the butcher?


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Does it support Blackburn Rovers?



Alas not.

We all support Arsenal here chez Casa Reynard.

This is Lexi cuddling her Arsenal bear - you can just see the club badge under her front paw.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

And Poppy wears her colours on match days...


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2019)

Monday morning blues already


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Sep 2019)

Back in trousers for work, been in shorts for over 4 months..
Might have to dig out a fleece too.. 
I love September October but you soon notice the chill in the air early mornings


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Just seen it on C4 - still think Charles is a lucky boy. According to current rules, that should've been a slam dunk. I think his saving grace was the fact that the escape road was there. But this weekend, the stewards have been consistently inconsistent.
> 
> Trouble is, it's Ferrari at Monza...
> 
> If Charles would have been penalized and lost the win, the poor stewards would have been lynched...


I am with you. I thought his second infringement would mean an immediate penalty .
The fact that they didn't make him give up his position for taking advantage of the escape road shows further bias.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> BTCC is my preference as well re the racing. I also think the stewarding is more consistent as well, though IIRC it's a team that covers every meeting, so it's always the same peeps making the decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, exactly. But the issue is, where do you draw the line? If that had been someone less capable being put on the grass, they may well not have held the tankslapper and ended up hitting the wall at a fair rate of knots.



The other thing they should have considered is that L H would have flat spotted his tyres in taking avoiding action and therefore put him at a disadvantage.

I think L H should have been given the driver of the day award for not punching him !


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2019)

Although LH came over immediately he got out of the car to congratulate CLC it was all a bit subdued in the back room before they went out onto the podium


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Probably why I prefer BTTC and the British GT - bit more contact !


I disagree, stockcars & bangers have contact, the rest should be contactless, BTCC leaning okay, but Plato & Neal bum tapping should be outlawed.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Although LH came over immediately he got out of the car to congratulate CLC it was all a bit subdued in the back room before they went out onto the podium


Didn't see that on Channel 4. Their highlights are very limited.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Didn't see that on Channel 4. Their highlights are very limited.


Yeah I use my BIL Sky Go  he doesn't know, setup by my nephew


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2019)

We all support Arsenal here chez Casa Reynard.

This is Lexi cuddling her Arsenal bear - you can j


Reynard said:


> And Poppy wears her colours on match days...
> 
> View attachment 484321


Er,that looks like an Accrington Stanley scarf to me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Sep 2019)

I sort of wondered if _Where's Wally_ from the book was a Gooner, or Accrington Stanley fan.
Although over here, he's called _Waldo_.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

It's  here, so I have spent the morning sorting paperwork and writing.

There is pizza for lunch, however...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Sep 2019)

My new recumbent frame was delivered today. It is lovely, but must leave it alone as have other stuff I need to be doing...


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I am with you. I thought his second infringement would mean an immediate penalty .
> The fact that they didn't make him give up his position for taking advantage of the escape road shows further bias.



Plus a certain amount of self-preservation, I'd imagine, especially after Seb cocked up as well...

100,000 irate Tifosi on the rampage would have made Brands 76 look like a genteel tea party. I don't think F1 as a whole could have afforded the race to descend into a farce if there was crowd trouble.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I disagree, stockcars & bangers have contact, the rest should be contactless, BTCC leaning okay, but Plato & Neal bum tapping should be outlawed.



I dunno re the bum-tapping... It's always been a part of the BTCC that I can remember, even before Plato & Neal. IIRC Tim Harvey used to be a good exponent of that as well...


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Yeah I use my BIL Sky Go  he doesn't know, setup by my nephew



Sneaky!!!


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> We all support Arsenal here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> This is Lexi cuddling her Arsenal bear - you can j
> 
> Er,that looks like an Accrington Stanley scarf to me.



"Who are they", Poppy asks as she laps up a saucer of milk...


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

Time for a  and a biskit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I dunno re the bum-tapping... It's always been a part of the BTCC that I can remember, even before Plato & Neal. IIRC Tim Harvey used to be a good exponent of that as well...



This is another of those threads where I'm losing track of what is going on.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2019)

Time to do some ironing.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time to do some ironing.



Now that's properly mundane. You win the internet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Now that's properly mundane. You win the internet.



In our house it is rare enough to be an event. Beautiful Daughter was fascinated by the process.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

Oh Dominic Grieve, that's a parliamentary insult of the highest order aimed right at the Prime Minister's goolies. You've just made me spit my tea all over my laptop.

Chapeau man


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In our hose it is rare enough to be an event. Beautiful Daughter was fascinated by the process.



I didn't know you lived in a hose. 

How does that compare to living in a shoe?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I didn't know you lived in a hose.
> 
> How does that compare to living in a shoe?



Less smelly but it can be a long way to the kitchen, and you should try finding furniture to fit...

The ironing, by the way is occasioned by an interview tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Less smelly but it can be a long way to the kitchen, and you should try finding furniture to fit...
> 
> The ironing, by the way is occasioned by an interview tomorrow.



Yes, I can imagine. And having to deal with the odd high pressure deluge.

Anyways, fingers crossed for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yes, I can imagine. And having to deal with the odd high pressure deluge.
> 
> Anyways, fingers crossed for tomorrow xxx



Thanks. I'm hoping that the ironed clothes will give a veneer of respectability and competence.

If I can just persuade them to let me do the job despite not wanting to drive a car, I'll be okay.


----------



## Speicher (9 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Less smelly but it can be a long way to the kitchen, and you should try finding furniture to fit...
> 
> The ironing, by the way is occasioned by an interview tomorrow.



Getting piped music in each room would be easy.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is another of those threads where I'm losing track of what is going on.


Akin to rubbing


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Sep 2019)

Ok so this evening I have had: 1 beer, 1 glass of wine, 1 pina colada and 2 zombies


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I didn't know you lived in a hose.
> 
> How does that compare to living in a shoe?


It's okay, it's lader


----------



## postman (9 Sep 2019)

Oooo Mr Postman had two pints of San Miguel at the Hotel last night with Mrs P and son,tonight back here in Meanwood we have been out with daughter celebrating her 22nd burffday,and i have had two more pints.one was Kozel a Czech beer and very nice it was too.


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2019)

Just got back from driving on an unlit motorway. Why no lights I ask? Far too dangerous, so I kept the speed down to around 55 mph and even then I didn't feel comfy.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just got back from driving on an unlit motorway. Why no lights I ask? Far too dangerous, so I kept the speed down to around 55 mph and even then I didn't feel comfy.


Save electric!


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Save electric!


Terrible conditions. Lots of mist bordering on fog and not many cats eyes, just plain faded white lines. I saw some motorists doing what looked like 80 to 90 mph. Damned crazy!!


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Terrible conditions. Lots of mist bordering on fog and not many cats eyes, just plain faded white lines. I saw some motorists doing what looked like 80 to 90 mph. Damned crazy!!


Cats Eyes became to expensive to replace, junctions aside.

The factory where they were made shut a few years ago now.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

Feeling really tired.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Feeling really tired.


Sleep, sleeep, sleeeepp


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Just been a brief blip in the power.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sleep, sleeep, sleeeepp



I will, but need to finish some stuff first. Plus I'm not feeling that great...


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I will, but need to finish some stuff first. Plus I'm not feeling that great...


Finish it once you wake up again. If that's an option.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Finish it once you wake up again. If that's an option.



Alas, it's not. Doing a systemwide scan for nasties on my laptop after an earlier blonde moment.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Alas, it's not. Doing a systemwide scan for nasties on my laptop after an earlier blonde moment.


Can't you leave it running through the morning?


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Can't you leave it running through the morning?



Could do, but would rather not.

My sinusitis has flared up as well, so face numb and teeth hurt. Sitting up helps more than lying down.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Could do, but would rather not.
> 
> My sinusitis has flared up as well, so face numb and teeth hurt. Sitting up helps more than lying down.


Leave it to do it's job, without you watching it. You'll slow it down, watched kettle and all that...


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Leave it to do it's job, without you watching it. You'll slow it down, watched kettle and all that...





I have it running in the background while I do other things.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have it running in the background while I do other things.


Like snoozing!


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Like snoozing!



Or watching the late night news...


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Or watching the late night news...


That'll be why you're tired, watching the news.

Before you know, it'll be party political broadcasts you're watching.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Before you know, it'll be party political broadcasts you're watching.





With a supply of foam bricks at the ready - to throw at the telly.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Sep 2019)

Do any of you know if you can still buy those car air fresheners that you had to pierce with a readily supplied pin to release the smell? They were a bit like a traffic light design on cardboard and smelt like oranges.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> With a supply of foam bricks at the ready - to throw at the telly.


You need some exercise.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Ok so this evening I have had: 1 beer, 1 glass of wine, 1 pina colada and 2 zombies


Watching the news?


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do any of you know if you can still buy those car air fresheners that you had to pierce with a readily supplied pin to release the smell? They were a bit like a traffic light design on cardboard and smelt like oranges.



Feu Orange, I believe the things are called. Seem to be readily available on the Bay of E.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Do any of you know if you can still buy those car air fresheners that you had to pierce with a readily supplied pin to release the smell? They were a bit like a traffic light design on cardboard and smelt like oranges.


I'll look when I go by O'Reilly's on Wednesday. They seem to have a lot of that sort of thing.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6L951Wh61ss


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2019)

From the net.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

And you'll want furry dice to go with that air freshener


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2019)

Fuzzy Dice, in the States.

Except Nevada.
They frown on the fuzzy dice, there in Nevada. DAMHIKT.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 484463
> From the net.


Still available.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Watching the news?


Throwing the foam bricks at the telly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Still available.



I think so. 
All the way from Paris, France.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Throwing the foam bricks at the telly.


I think if I was in Britain, I'd be throwing foam bricks at the telly and getting a few cocktails as well, in a sort of Hunter S. Thompson way..


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

Oooo, a punch-up in the Commons...


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

Something really weird is going on...


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oooo, a punch-up in the Commons...


Who lost?


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 484463
> From the net.


That's the one!


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who lost?



I dunno...


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I dunno...


Just seen the two local MP's. One still in the house, waiting to get out.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

Anyways, scan now finished, no nasties found. I'm off to the Land of Nod.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2019)

Tuesday now and time to go tinkering


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Tuesday now and time to go tinkering



Tuesday, time to ride.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> A bit like me then...
> 
> I am British; I was born a Cockney, raised a Gooner and am now a fenland gal. But... I am half Belgian, a quarter German and a quarter Polish by ancestry. If that's not mixed up, then I don't know what is.



I'm a mix of Russian, Polish, Mongolian, Yorkshire and Kent in the three generations before me.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I had a lovely aberdeen angus burger for lunch. I am still not very hungry.
> 
> Normally £1.30 each off the counter, they were marked down to 65p. Much nicer than any offering from any of the burger houses, I had mine in a wholemeal roll with fried onions, mustard and ketchup.
> 
> Worth every penny and then some.



Oh, you accidently put ketchup in it. Probably too late to do anything about it once you realised. We all know ketchup's for kids.


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Oh, you accidently put ketchup in it. Probably too late to do anything about it once you realised. We all know ketchup's for kids.



I'm fond of ketchup, I don't like brown sauce though.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2019)

Morning. The grey is becoming a bit brighter.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm fond of ketchup, I don't like brown sauce though.



Now you've done it.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2019)

We have been out trimming the hedge!
Whoops! The hazel and other bushes that is . Also been gathering some nuts at the same time .
I wonder if Hedgehogs eat nuts as a lot have fallen .


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I just looked that up.
> 
> Ouch man, I feel your pain...
> 
> ...


I remember the old Foyles well...it was still like that in the late 80s!


----------



## Phaeton (10 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm fond of ketchup, I don't like brown sauce though.


Pervert


Salty seadog said:


> Now you've done it.


----------



## mybike (10 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Impossible



Only if it doesn't have pineapple on it.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

Decent night's sleep, but feel really 

Ah well, no matter. I have cut back a swathe of parsley that was running to seed and I have cleaned the grate in preparation for the sweep's visit tomorrow.

Have errands to run this afternoon, but not sure if I can face any lunch.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm a mix of Russian, Polish, Mongolian, Yorkshire and Kent in the three generations before me.



You, sir, outclass me by some margin in the mixed-up-ancestry stakes...


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm fond of ketchup, I don't like brown sauce though.



I'm with you there on the brown sauce. It's the sauce-of-last-resort here. I'll only have brown sauce if there really is no other option available.

Ketchup is ok. I have it in as it's an essential ingredient in sweet and sour sauce.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> I remember the old Foyles well...it was still like that in the late 80s!



It was still like that in the late 90s. I loved going for a rummage and browse. It wasn't just that I bought most of my Uni text books there... 

In the early 2000s they stopped selling secondhand and OOP books and I pretty well much stopped going there - by then, Chaters was my bookshop of preference.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2019)

@Reynard This is it: we're watching "Signs and portents..."


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> @Reynard This is it: we're watching "Signs and portents..."


You seen any yet?


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You seen any yet?



Indeed.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> @Reynard This is it: we're watching "Signs and portents..."



Morden: "What do you want?"

Londo: "I want to stop running around like a man late for an appointment, afraid to look forward or look back ... I want it all back, the way that it was. Does that answer your question?"

And so, it begins... Well, one of the major story arcs anyway.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Indeed.



"They're here."


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2019)

Last time I missed it, but the line 

"My Aunt does get things wrong: On my first Birthday she said I'd be killed by the "Shadows". "

Is very portentous when you've watched the series.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

Oh yes... JMS aka The Great Maker does tend to pepper the dialogue with little hints here and little hints there. You think nothing of them really, and then *WHAM* it hits you several episodes or even several seasons down the line...


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm a mix of Russian, Polish, Mongolian, Yorkshire and Kent in the three generations before me.



I'm a mix of German, Russian and Turkish if you go back four generations on my Father's side.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> On my first Birthday she said I'd be killed by the "Shadows".



Aye that Hank Marvin can be a begger.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> "They're here."


They're not here!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> They're not here!



Check under the bed.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Check under the bed.


There not there either.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Check under the bed.



Doubt they'll be under mine - the space under my bed is full of Autosport back issues...


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Doubt they'll be under mine - the space under my bed is full of Autosport back issues...


They may be reading them. You "found" a box that you never knew you had. Maybe "they" brought them?


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> They may be reading them. You "found" a box that you never knew you had. Maybe "they" brought them?



I found a box I'd *forgotten* I had.

Semantics. 

They had nothing to do with them.

I bought them.

How do I know?

The race results and articles of note were already catalogued in an archive in which I kept stuff for a collaborative book that ended up not happening. That archive has been on my laptop all this time. Doh. 

In other words... They have always been here.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I found a box I'd *forgotten* I had.
> 
> Semantics.
> 
> ...


Which turned up after the "virus scan" for any "nasties" that might be there.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Maybe Blackpool isn't as safe as people think!


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which turned up after the "virus scan" for any "nasties" that might be there.





Bless you, but no. This stuff was hiding in plain sight - if only I'd cared to look. 

Classic blonde moment. Except I'm a brunette, not a blonde LOL


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2019)

I now have 300 unread Mundane news messages. Life has been interesting recently - that's my excuse. I'm fairly sure it won't last. 

Because it's a thread for mundane things like bin collections, I can't really tell you all how a recycling bin* inflicted £1500 worth of damage to my car today. .

*the bin was undamaged.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> "They're here."


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I now have 300 unread Mundane news messages. Life has been interesting recently - that's my excuse. I'm fairly sure it won't last.
> 
> Because it's a thread for mundane things like bin collections, I can't really tell you all how a recycling bin* inflicted £1500 worth of damage to my car today. .
> 
> *the bin was undamaged.


It'll rain tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

It was green bin here today. My green bin was not emptied.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It was green bin here today. My green bin was not emptied.


Should be green box day, white bag and green bag day tomorrow. But the green box isn't green, it's black. The green bag is blue and the white bag is grey.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Should be green box day, white bag and green bag day tomorrow. But the green box isn't green, it's black. The green bag is blue and the white bag is grey.



It's a wonder you can keep it all straight...

My green bin (garden and kitchen waste) is green, my blue bin (general recycling) is blue and my black bag (non-recyclables) is well, black...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> My man from Iraq cut my hair this afternoon. Ms. Slowmotion says I look like a convict but I'm not convinced.


It's a look you can only carry off if you do it with conviction.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's a wonder you can keep it all straight...
> 
> My green bin (garden and kitchen waste) is green, my blue bin (general recycling) is blue and my black bag (non-recyclables) is well, black...


The black bin liners are blue, often unmarked. Which means they'll not be picked up, nor will the black, marked, ones.

Green garden waste would be grey if the extra £75. Kitchen waste, organic, is light green bags in two brown bins.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a look you can only carry off if you do it with conviction.


Actually, I'm trying to convince myself that it's a bit "US Marine" on the sides and Hackney Hipster foppish on the top.

I must get some better glasses. Anyway, it's my fault for not paying attention in the barber's chair.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> The black bin liners are blue, often unmarked. Which means they'll not be picked up, nor will the black, marked, ones.
> 
> Green garden waste would be grey if the extra £75. Kitchen waste, organic, is light green bags in two brown bins.



Oh my...


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh my...


This is the easy system. So they keep on telling us.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> This is the easy system. So they keep on telling us.



Makes me wonder what someone's sneaked into their coffee...


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Makes me wonder what someone's sneaked into their coffee...


Blame the one on the right. He thought it worked okay.




Once you've split everything, and placed them in the correct bag/container, they incinerate nearly 80%(by weight).





What goes where!


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Blame the one on the right. He thought it worked okay.
> View attachment 484590
> 
> Once you've split everything, and placed them in the correct bag/container, they incinerate nearly 80%(by weight).
> ...



Goodness gracious me!


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2019)

Ah well, never mind, time to slope off for a


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah well, never mind, time to slope off for a


Great minds...


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Goodness gracious me!


It's all due to change soon, colours, containers, the lot.

We'll not be supposed to use any of the current containers.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's all due to change soon, colours, containers, the lot.
> 
> We'll not be supposed to use any of the current containers.



A most efficient use of public funds... NOT.

Oh well, push come to shove, you can always use the older containers to store firewood.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> A most efficient use of public funds... NOT.
> 
> Oh well, push come to shove, you can always use the older containers to store firewood.


Be better if they were recyclable though. Hand them back then.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Be better if they were recyclable though. Hand them back then.



Local authority logic never seems to worth that way though...


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Local authority logic never seems to worth that way though...


If that ever happens, there's a mistake been made somewhere.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> If that ever happens, there's a mistake been made somewhere.



Got it in one.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's a wonder you can keep it all straight...
> 
> My green bin (garden and kitchen waste) is green, my blue bin (general recycling) is blue and my black bag (non-recyclables) is well, black...


Mine are green, orange and black.

When bins first came in (there were only the black ones then) one of my neighbours preferred to dump his own rubbish as we lived only a mile away from Luton refuse tip, so the black bin the council left outside his house was put to better use. He removed the lid, cut away part of the front and made himself a nice new wheelbarrow.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Just been watching _"Big Bertha"_ in action.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Mine are green, orange and black.
> 
> When bins first came in (there were only the black ones then) one of my neighbours preferred to dump his own rubbish as we lived only a mile away from Luton refuse tip, so the black bin the council left outside his house was put to better use. He removed the lid, cut away part of the front and made himself a nice new wheelbarrow.





Gotta admire his ingenuity though...


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2019)

Anyways, I'm going to toodle pipski.

Got the chimney sweep booked for early doors and I need to be a) awake and b) lucid by the time he arrives.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Gotta admire his ingenuity though...


Kids use them to go downhill around here.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I'm going to toodle pipski.
> 
> Got the chimney sweep booked for early doors and I need to be a) awake and b) lucid by the time he arrives.


Er... you can't be b) without first being a). 

Goodnight!


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Kids use them to go downhill around here.


Sounds like fun! I wonder what other uses people have found for wheely bins? The Brits are a resourceful lot, so I expect they are used for many things...


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

It's *No News Is Good news day*

Turn off all news broadcasts. Today is No News Is Good News Day. We all could use a little good news.

No Radio broadcasts. No Television newscasts. And, heaven forbid...avoid the newspaper at all costs. Your local fish wrapper is always filled with bad news. The news media thrives on bad news. Take a day off from all the bad news.

Happy _No News Is Good News Day!_


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Sounds like fun! I wonder what other uses people have found for wheely bins? The Brits are a resourceful lot, so I expect they are used for many things...


A bike trailer.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Someone never did what they said they were going to do.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just been watching _"Big Bertha"_ in action.



The steam locomotive?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The steam locomotive?



No the woman across the road


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I now have 300 unread Mundane news messages. Life has been interesting recently - that's my excuse. I'm fairly sure it won't last.
> 
> Because it's a thread for mundane things like bin collections, I can't really tell you all how a recycling bin* inflicted £1500 worth of damage to my car today. .
> 
> *the bin was undamaged.


Oh dear! Mine was hit by a run away wheelie bin in a strong wind so I can share your anger. Luckily it hadn't broken the paint and I was able to remove most of the damage.
That looks very expensive !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2019)

Morning. It is grey out .
I have put our plastic and cardboard bin out.
In other news . I thought I would give Castle Combe circuit another try last night as it was nice and sunny .
I did 6 laps which is 11 miles. This time I made sure that I would pay more attention to the views surrounding the circuit . It's surrounded by trees! It's no wonder I couldn't remember much of it last time. I could just make out the top of Yatton Keynel church from the top of the circuit.
I suppose the trees help to cut down the sounds from the track on race day, which new locals complain about. I think they should complain to their solicitor for not mentioning it in the survey ! 
I had a nice time and managed to speak to 5 people .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2019)

My Ape-man A66 keeps coming up with " Picture Error " when I try to view what I might have filmed! Is it having a Tiz because I haven't used it for a while ?

I would like to see what I haven't filmed !


----------



## raleighnut (11 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I suppose the trees help to cut down the sounds from the track on race day, which new locals complain about



Same thing happened at Mallory Park, new people bought houses near the circuit and then moaned about the noise. Wassoks


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Same thing happened at Mallory Park, new people bought houses near the circuit and then moaned about the noise. Wassoks


One would expect silence living next to a circuit wouldn't one !


----------



## Poacher (11 Sep 2019)

I'm only posting on here because my Brompton has a rear wheel puncture, and I keep putting off the inevitably fraught encounter.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Decent night's sleep, but feel really
> 
> Ah well, no matter. I have cut back a swathe of parsley that was running to seed and I have cleaned the grate in preparation for the sweep's visit tomorrow.
> 
> Have errands to run this afternoon, but not sure if I can face any lunch.


Chapeau! to you Madam-you are a true Queen of Mundanity.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The steam locomotive?


Nah, the German "Big Bertha".


----------



## Poacher (11 Sep 2019)

Poacher said:


> I'm only posting on here because my Brompton has a rear wheel puncture, and I keep putting off the inevitably fraught encounter.


'Tis done, might need to adjust the gear changing.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2019)

Sweep has been and gone. That's that sorted for another year. At least this time he remembered to keep the doors of his van shut to prevent Madam Lexi from inspectorating all the contents.

Have removed the dust sheets, given the floors a quick once over with the vacuum and put all the furniture back.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Er... you can't be b) without first being a).
> 
> Goodnight!



You haven't seen me first thing in the morning.  I am most definitely *NOT* a morning person, and it can take a while (and several cups of tea) before the cogs in my brain finally mesh.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> You haven't seen me first thing in the morning.  I am most definitely *NOT* a morning person, and it can take a while (and several cups of tea) before the cogs in my brain finally mesh.


Then you go in search of the key to wind yourself up. Or are you battery powered?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nah, the German "Big Bertha".


M Gerat, that reduced Liege?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Then you go in search of the key to wind yourself up. Or are you battery powered?


She's yellow sticker powered.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Then you go in search of the key to wind yourself up. Or are you battery powered?



Something like that...


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> She's yellow sticker powered.


As am I.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> M Gerat, that reduced Liege?


Ay

Smithsonian channel.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> She's yellow sticker powered.



Yeah, I guess you could put it that way


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2019)

Douglas Fir Planks !


Wasn't he an American actor ?


----------



## raleighnut (11 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Douglas Fir Planks !
> 
> 
> Wasn't he an American actor ?



His son too


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Douglas Fir Planks !
> 
> 
> Wasn't he an American actor ?



Visitors to the Jockey Club ball.

Mr and Mrs Source and their son, Ray Source.


----------



## Speicher (11 Sep 2019)

Possibly not mundane news - I saw a pony and cart yesterday in town.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Visitors to the Jockey Club ball.
> 
> Mr and Mrs Source and their son, Ray Source.


There's an Andrew & Audrey sholes not far from me.


----------



## tyred (11 Sep 2019)

I feel the next to explain to my neighbours that it is possible to _just_ close a car door without using enough force to send it into orbit.

If it needs that much force to close it, the door catch must be out of alignment and should be adjusted....


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> You haven't seen me first thing in the morning.  I am most definitely *NOT* a morning person, and it can take a while (and several cups of tea) before the cogs in my brain finally mesh.



The lights are on but nobody's home.  My Good Lady can be like that in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> The lights are on but nobody's home.



Maybe not quite that bad. 

But I do function better when I've poured at least one mug of tea down the hatch.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Sep 2019)

I beat roadie bike man to the pub. He really shouldn't have got upset that I overtook him uphill on the Brompton. If you are going to overtake downhill then make sure you know where the pub is. Racing past it, as it on that side road at the cross roads, wasn't your best move. Always ensure you know where the destination is if you race in front. He he, enjoyed that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I do function better when I've poured at least one mug of tea down the hatch.



I would drink it, not pour it away; or is that an example of how you are in the morning?

(Mind you, I had to rewrite this post because I'd forgotten to change the computer to 'German keyboard' settings, again, so I probably shouldn't try to be smart...)


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2019)

Black bin day


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2019)

I've got some daffodil bulbs to bury in the garden this morning, and a picture to hang in the dining room when I have the time.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2019)

Morning!

Why am I the only one to have put their black recycling box out this morning ? 

Has the world ended and nobody bothered to tell me ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2019)

tyred said:


> I feel the next to explain to my neighbours that it is possible to _just_ close a car door without using enough force to send it into orbit.
> 
> If it needs that much force to close it, the door catch must be out of alignment and should be adjusted....


Ah! It is due to the cushioning effect of the air trapped inside . Sufficient force is required to obtain a perfect airtight seal. To counteract this effect a pressure release valve may be obtained from their local main dealer .


----------



## Phaeton (12 Sep 2019)

Don't bounce as well as I used to, came off yesterday in the woods, landed full on the right knee, in quite a bit of pain today, going away on Saturday hopefully I can still drive.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Doubt they'll be under mine - the space under my bed is full of Autosport back issues...




.... And monsters, don't forget the terrifying monsters.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> The lights are on but nobody's home.  My Good Lady can be like that in the morning.


That's a day with the fairies for me . Luckily they seem to be finding other things to do at the moment.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I've got some daffodil bulbs to bury in the garden this morning, and a picture to hang in the dining room when I have the time.


I hope you don't have an absent minded moment and get things muddled up !


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> .... And monsters, don't forget the terrifying monsters.



No monsters under our beds, no room for them.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Don't bounce as well as I used to, came off yesterday in the woods, landed full on the right knee, in quite a bit of pain today, going away on Saturday hopefully I can still drive.


I hope the pain eases soon and that it allows you to get away at the weekend.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you don't have an absent minded moment and get things muddled up !


25 daffodils nailed to the wall.... There's a thought


----------



## postman (12 Sep 2019)

Hooray a morning/day off.Sunday a drive to Manchester then Preston.Monday Preston then Manchester.Tuesday lads meeting a bit of first aid,a visit to a pub to pay a dposit.Tuesday night a meeting.Weds morning coffee club Weds afternoon a visit to an old mate.So today a little light weeding if this grey sky does not turn to rain.Friday is changing bed and doing washing.Monday is a choo choo ride to Scarborough then a bus ride to Hunmanby for four days of resting,seaside here i come.


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2019)

postman said:


> Hooray a morning/day off.Sunday a drive to Manchester then Preston.Monday Preston then Manchester.Tuesday lads meeting a bit of first aid,a visit to a pub to pay a dposit.Tuesday night a meeting.Weds morning coffee club Weds afternoon a visit to an old mate.So today a little light weeding if this grey sky does not turn to rain.Friday is changing bed and doing washing.Monday is a choo choo ride to Scarborough then a bus ride to Hunmanby for four days of resting,seaside here i come.



You are retired, you've got 7 days a week off. Stop whinging


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Don't bounce as well as I used to, came off yesterday in the woods, landed full on the right knee, in quite a bit of pain today, going away on Saturday hopefully I can still drive.



MTB ? - thought it was compulsory to fall off each ride or you aren't trying !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2019)

Waiting for my friend to arrive before we set off for a ride. I have packed some emergency rations . A packet of crisps, a packet of Hula Hoops , a drink and some soft mints .
I think I have covered all eventualities !


----------



## postman (12 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Waiting for my friend to arrive before we set off for a ride. I have packed some emergency rations . A packet of crisps, a packet of Hula Hoops , a drink and some soft mints .
> I think I have covered all eventualities !




Chocolate you never know when you might need it.I can never work out which is best milk or dark so both are taken.so don't forget chocolate.


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Waiting for my friend to arrive before we set off for a ride. I have packed some emergency rations . A packet of crisps, a packet of Hula Hoops , a drink and some soft mints .
> I think I have covered all eventualities !



You've missed the banana and malt loaf !


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I would drink it, not pour it away; or is that an example of how you are in the morning?
> 
> (Mind you, I had to rewrite this post because I'd forgotten to change the computer to 'German keyboard' settings, again, so I probably shouldn't try to be smart...)



That'll be my hatch, not the sink 

Wasting tea is a criminal offence.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Don't bounce as well as I used to, came off yesterday in the woods, landed full on the right knee, in quite a bit of pain today, going away on Saturday hopefully I can still drive.



Can't "like" that. 

Hope you mend quickly xxx


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> .... And monsters, don't forget the terrifying monsters.



Nope  That'll be a tortie cat playing bed banjo. 

The monsters live in the bath plughole, don't you know...


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> 25 daffodils nailed to the wall.... There's a thought



Whatever you do, don't mistake them for onions...


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Waiting for my friend to arrive before we set off for a ride. I have packed some emergency rations . A packet of crisps, a packet of Hula Hoops , a drink and some soft mints .
> I think I have covered all eventualities !



Where's the haribo and the peanut butter and jam sandwiches?


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2019)

I think I've finally managed to nail the sonnet I've been writing.

Whoever came up with this form of poetry should be shot.  And I should get my head examined for even wanting to try it.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! It is due to the cushioning effect of the air trapped inside . Sufficient force is required to obtain a perfect airtight seal. To counteract this effect a pressure release valve may be obtained from their local main dealer .


DIY route, for a pressure cooker.


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nope  That'll be a tortie cat playing bed banjo.
> 
> The monsters live in the bath plughole, don't you know...



Thats good then, we don't have a bath.


----------



## postman (12 Sep 2019)

Oh my,Charlotte is going back to Uni today.So we have had lunch early so she can get her train for Edinboro at tea time.Oh my we had a GIANT Yorkshire pudd three sausages mash and peas.with lashings of gravy it was gorgeous.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2019)

Yawn ! Just woken up from a nap !
That ride had worn me out! We set off out to Biddestone. Stopped to listen to the ducks and then headed off towards Yatton Keynel. I think that the stop allowed us to miss some rain as the roads were wet from Yatton Keynel to Grittleton. 
From Grittleton we cycled to the Gibb before turning left towards Castle Combe. We stopped off at the Castle Inn and had some drinks and crisps.
We didn't have any visitors taking pictures next to our bikes today and only had one Wasp bother us .
After our stop we climbed up out of Castle Combe towards Ford and then back to see the ducks at Biddestone.
I reckon it was around 20 miles. Well it feels that way. I will measure it on the map later.
The Buzzards are very vocal today !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2019)

19.4 miles ! Not a bad guess.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2019)

An 11 mile ride for me has resulted in two panniers of walnuts and a rack bag of apples.

Love the hedgerows at this time of year.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2019)

We found a sealed box of Quality Street in the loft . Best before date 2017. We are seeing if they are edible ! 



Just !


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We found a sealed box of Quality Street in the loft . Best before date 2017. We are seeing if they are edible !
> 
> 
> 
> Just !



I'm not sure Quality Street can be classed as edible even when they *are* in date...


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm not sure Quality Street can be classed as edible even when they *are* in date...


May the ghosts of Henry Isaac & Joseph follow you for a month!


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> May the ghosts of Henry Isaac & Joseph follow you for a month!



I just find them much too sweet. Same applies to Roses and other chocolates of that ilk.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I just find them much too sweet. Same applies to Roses and other chocolates of that ilk.


Stick to the toffee's then. Whilst they're still putting them in.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Stick to the toffee's then. Whilst they're still putting them in.



Can't even remember the last time I ate toffee...


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Can't even remember the last time I ate toffee...


Me, last Saturday.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Sep 2019)

I saw something today in Aldi that had a sign on the price below announcing something like 'Huge saving'! The item had been reduced from £3.00 to £2.99. By my reckoning that's a saving of approximately a third of one percent. Are they having a laugh?!


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2019)

Time for a


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Time for a


The first cuppa of Friday the 13th!


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Sep 2019)

Early start, off to Cannock for a days mtb..


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2019)

meta lon said:


> Early start, off to Cannock for a days mtb..



Cannock is a centre for mountain biking these days?

Things have changed since I lived there...


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2019)

Thank goodness it's Friday only another 11 more sleeps till a break


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2019)

Morning. We have blue skies ! 
Schrodie had his breakfast jumped up onto my lap and thought that my porridge smelt nice. His little head kept popping up trying to peer over the edge of my bowl .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2019)

I wondered why I had a big woozy during my ride yesterday and realized that I have had a very busy couple of weeks .
I was enjoying myself and didn't realize until my CF gave me a reminder !
I think I will take it easy today .


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Sep 2019)

Yesterday I took two of what I thought were paracetamol tablets for a few aches and pains. They didn't seem to be working, but I convinced myself that they must be as they are painkillers! This morning I was about to take two more when I saw on the almost plain white box that they are heartburn and indigestion relief tablets.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Sep 2019)

Last Thursday I went to an exhibition of photographs in a disused former Inland Revenue building in Glasgow which featured a picture of Partick sewage pumping station, amongst other fine buildings.

https://www.glasgowheritage.org.uk/...s-of-glasgows-industrial-past-by-john-r-hume/


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2019)

I might mow the lawn today..


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I might mow the lawn today..


I have workers who do that for me.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I have workers who do that for me.


My next decision is whether to use the leccy hover mower or my Qualcast hand mower..


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> My next decision is whether to use the leccy hover mower or my Qualcast hand mower..


You, Sir are 'core!


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Sep 2019)

We have been on holiday this past week, got home just before midnight. Pets are now home and settled, grocery shopping done, 1st lot of washing on the line, so glad the weather is good.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Sep 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We have been on holiday this past week, got home just before midnight. Pets are now home and settled, grocery shopping done, 1st lot of washing on the line, so glad the weather is good.


Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Hope you had a good time.



Fab thanks . Kamari, Santorini. Lovely hotel, great food and a lot of sunshine.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Sep 2019)

Washer is on for the second time today.


----------



## Lullabelle (13 Sep 2019)

I am not body confident so only wore my cossie poolside. So many people of all ages, shapes and sizes clearly didn't feel the same, big people quite happily walked around in their bulging cossies without a care in the world, respect to their confidence.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2019)

Once I'd hand mowed the lawn, I put a screw (cross head) into one of my lesser sheds door to hang the dustpan & brush on..

Busy busy 


Edit: I'm now sat on the patio drinking a glass of ice cold dandelion & burdock.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2019)

Time to tootle off for a spot of lunch.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Time to tootle off for a spot of lunch.



Guten Appetit...


----------



## postman (13 Sep 2019)

So today we are expecting a courier delivering a parcel for Mrs P.As yet 17-20 no sight of him or her.So i could not go out .Jobs done today then.Stripped bed,bedding in washing machine,hoovered the lounge,cleaned windows outside downstairs.cut lawn and last bit of weeding.Cheated with bedding i did not iron it,made the bed up.But what a beautiful day it has been,i love this time of year.I hope next week is just as good going away for four days.Mrs P all on her own and she is looking forward too it.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Guten Appetit...



Danke schon. Es hat sehr gut geschmeckt. 

Well, a haslet and mustard sandwich (on wholemeal bread), two  and a satsuma.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2019)

Ran a bunch of errands this afternoon - sans bicycle, as had to take the parental unit into town.

Now relaxing with a  and a biskit and working on a new wee artwork.


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2019)

Emailed in work to let them know I wasn't going in - booked leave. Woke to a very numb leg, must have slept funny with my dodgy back, so went back to bed. Still feels weird.

Hmm, crawling under the car yesterday probably pinched a nerve ?

A glass or a few of Shiraz should sort it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Sep 2019)

Drinking a pint of Landlord and about to move onto the second.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2019)

Feeling rather melancholy this evening.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Feeling rather melancholy this evening.


Oh! Why so sad ?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2019)

Morning. The sun is rising here giving the clear sky a yellow tinge . 
It looks like it is going to be another lovely day .


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Feeling rather melancholy this evening.



 Whats making you sad?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2019)

I have just made our 2nd  and am looking out of the window whilst tapping this tablet.
Plans for today ! . Put some more water in the pond. 9 watering cans in yesterday and it still needs more.
Contact a friend to find out when he is in so that I can go round and fit his new brake/gear levers on .
Oh! I might finish off mowing the lawn . Depends on how bored I feel .
Might get a bike out. Seems a shame to miss out on this weather !


----------



## Phaeton (14 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It looks like it is going to be another lovely day .


It is, off on holipops to Cumbria


Illaveago said:


> Put some more water in the pond. 9 watering cans in yesterday and it still needs more.


I bet it's them fish they are bloody drinking it


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It is, off on holipops to Cumbria
> 
> I bet it's them fish they are bloody drinking it


Haven't any fish but I think the plants are drinking it . The plants have gone mad this year and have taken over the pond . We have cut a lot back and switched to water from another set of water buts in case they were getting too much nutrients .
Have a good holipops !


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Washer is on for the second time today.



Still trying to get the stains out of his white trousers?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2019)

Bacon and Bockwurst Butty! (with mustard and lightly toasted sourdough bread)


----------



## Phaeton (14 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Haven't any fish but I think the plants are drinking it . The plants have gone mad this year and have taken over the pond . We have cut a lot back and switched to water from another set of water buts in case they were getting too much nutrients .
> Have a good holipops !


Thanks taking the bike but no idea if I'll be able to ride after to off on Wednesday


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Sep 2019)

I'm reading the Mundane Thread.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Sep 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm reading the Mundane Thread.


Some of the worlds great literature, right there.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! Why so sad ?





dave r said:


> Whats making you sad?



Was missing someone very dear to me. Just one of those things life chucks at us, really...


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2019)

Chilling out listening to the cricket.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Sep 2019)

Second lot of washing today is on, best make use if the good weather.


----------



## postman (14 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Chilling out listening to the cricket.







Someone mention my name.


----------



## postman (14 Sep 2019)

That parcel,well small book actually,finally arrived at 18-06 it was brought round by a neighbour.I was in all day i was about the house or in the garden ,it did go through the letter box,our neighbour did that.IT WAS POSTED THROUGH THE WRONG DOOR,wtf is wrong with effing couriers.Remember last week and Dhl when i took their parcel to the correct address.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Was missing someone very dear to me. Just one of those things life chucks at us, really...


I've only gone on holipops I'll be back don't be sad about it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Sep 2019)

Got a travel bag for half price on a trip to Stanfords in London.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2019)

Cracking day. TOB on Werneth Low. Bumped into my best man whose been riding round world. Got stopped by a guy on a top end Scott MTB that lives near me. Wants to to ride with someone and job a right job catching me up. His mates are no longer on bikes. Swapped numbers and had a good chin wag.

Got home, said to Mrs F, lets go watch the finish. Quick shower, then got lift to station from son. Walked through town and watched the finish from Dirty Martini, drinking cocktails directly opposite the finish and podium. Caught the eye of a few blokes and they nodded I'd had the right idea...


----------



## postman (14 Sep 2019)

Sunday 15th September 2019.Remember the date.Postmam will iron Mrs P's Sainbugs uniform for the last time,.She gave her notice thre weeks ago,and next week her time comes to an end.Three day part time job.in a local little shop,she is totally fed up and that's all i am going to say,except good luck to the rest off them.She won't miss them they will miss her.She did more than she was paid for,but finally she has had enough.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I've only gone on holipops I'll be back don't be sad about it



Thanks for making me laugh. I really needed that xxx


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2019)

Time for a  and continue decimating this box of Thorntons...


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2019)

Now in Abel Heywood in NQ for tea.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Sep 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bacon and Bockwurst Butty! (with mustard and lightly toasted sourdough bread)



Sourdough makes great toast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Sourdough makes great toast.


I thought about keeping it untoasted but decided on a little bit of crunchiness. Good choice, even if I say so myself.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2019)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> View attachment 485142


Does Thingley have an underbridge as well?


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Sourdough makes great toast.



It's even better when it's got butter and pate d'ardennes on it


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2019)

Settling down with Last Night of the Proms.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2019)

I was given the above today as payment for buying , fitting and sorting out a pair of brake /gear levers on my friend's bike . His wife said that he had to get rid of a bike so I obliged in taking it away.
I gave it a good clean sorted a few things out and then went for a 5 mile test ride. It has wide bars and wide tyres which make it feel a bit like a motorbike on rough surfaces. The twist grip gear change also adds to the feeling . It needs a few more bits sorting out but this evening's ride was fine .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2019)

The bike is a Raleigh Altare .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's even better when it's got butter and pate d'ardennes on it


Not for breakfast, ta.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does Thingley have an underbridge as well?


They knocked down the old bridge and built a new monstrosity just so that people can be electrified in their trains. It looks as though only one track is electrified as the bridge has a step in it . One side of the bridge has a cut out to allow for the electric trains and has a raised section of wall above it .
This means that the trains will only be able to use the power on one track .
It took them a long time to demolish the old bridge and build the new one .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2019)

Why is she singing like Billy Connolly ?


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Not for breakfast, ta.



There's no wrong time of day for that particular snackette...

Failing that, sourdough toast is good with butter and anchovy paste as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> They knocked down the old bridge and built a new monstrosity just so that people can be electrified in their trains. It looks as though only one track is electrified as the bridge has a step in it . One side of the bridge has a cut out to allow for the electric trains and has a raised section of wall above it .
> This means that the trains will only be able to use the power on one track .
> It took them a long time to demolish the old bridge and build the new one .


So it's an afterbridge and apparently not a lasterbridge. I'd wait for an AroundThingleyBridge.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2019)

postman said:


> Sunday 15th September 2019.Remember the date.Postmam will iron Mrs P's Sainbugs uniform for the last time,.She gave her notice thre weeks ago,and next week her time comes to an end.Three day part time job.in a local little shop,she is totally fed up and that's all i am going to say,except good luck to the rest off them.She won't miss them they will miss her.She did more than she was paid for,but finally she has had enough.


What will you iron now though, or will the iron go out the window?


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Sep 2019)

I bought a Venus fly trap and a red cabbage house plant today. I think i'll keep the fly trap in my car in the cup holder next to the gear stick.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> View attachment 485142


There's damage to that bridge, hope you report it.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's damage to that bridge, hope you report it.


I think those bits are capping bits . It looks like they are sections that were slotted in on posts . A bit like Bayko building sets.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think those bits are capping bits . It looks like they are sections that were slotted in on posts . A bit like Bayko building sets.


It's where the pieces used for lifting them into place were. Capped after finishing the lifting. Around 10lb in weight each for the capping stones.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2019)

Who celebrated *National Crab Fest Day* today?


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> There's no wrong time of day for that particular snackette...
> 
> Failing that, sourdough toast is good with butter and *anchovy paste* as well.




I think the words you are grasping for are gentleman's relish.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2019)

Eggy Bread for breakfast this morning.. 

Yep, granddaughter's choice


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2019)

I'm on an Employment Agency training course next week, in how to make a successful CV.

As I'm supposed to train other people this in my potential job and I haven't a clue, I'm quite glad of the opportunity.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2019)

Car boot was big and very busy today


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Car boot was big and very busy today



Didn't a car from the Harry Potter stories have that feature?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2019)

Off to Stuttgart with Elder Son to practice for his bike wrench Exam. 

"Why are you doing this on a Sunday?" I hear you ask. Because his employer won't let him use work time to practice, contrary to the contract he signed...


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who celebrated *National Crab Fest Day* today?


I had crab dip on knackebrod all week for lunch, in celebration.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who celebrated *National Crab Fest Day* today?


I wondered why I've been walking sideways all morning !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Off to Stuttgart with Elder Son to practice for his bike wrench Exam.
> 
> "Why are you doing this on a Sunday?" I hear you ask. Because his employer won't let him use work time to practice, contrary to the contract he signed...


The day will come when he can repay that favour !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2019)

We have just come back from doing a car boot . I sold a pair of binoculars and then bought a pair ! 

It was very busy .


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2019)

Have settled down to a day's racing from Knockhill. Perfect for when you're feeling  and 

First Touring Car race was quite good - seemed most of the grid had some well-sharpened elbows. Plus the Ginetta Juniors put on a cracking show.

Looking forward to the rest of the day.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I think the words you are grasping for are gentleman's relish.



I dunno - the stuff I usually buy comes in a tube labeled "Anchovy Paste".


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We have just come back from doing a car boot . I sold a pair of binoculars and then bought a pair !
> 
> It was very busy .


The same pair?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> The same pair?


I'm not that daft ! Doh!


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2019)

Enjoying the racing from Knockhill. The second BTCC race was... interesting...

Reverse grid race will definitely be fun - Jason Plato is up near the pointy end.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Jason Plato is up near the pointy end.


Who did he spin around, punt off to get there? Seems a bit desperate at the moment, you would like to think he's stuffed enough away as to not have to worry about these young un's taking his glory away. Don't get me wrong I really like the guy but his drop in form seems a lot more that the other old guy Neal. Maybe it's time he hung up his gloves & had a go at running a team, he always seemed to be able to bring in the sponsorship.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Who did he spin around, punt off to get there? Seems a bit desperate at the moment, you would like to think he's stuffed enough away as to not have to worry about these young un's taking his glory away. Don't get me wrong I really like the guy but his drop in form seems a lot more that the other old guy Neal. Maybe it's time he hung up his gloves & had a go at running a team, he always seemed to be able to bring in the sponsorship.



He didn't - Pluto's kept his nose clean today... So far...


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I dunno - the stuff I usually buy comes in a tube labeled "Anchovy Paste".



This is the one you want....


----------



## postman (15 Sep 2019)

Well that was a surprise,we had some time at The Harrogate Flower Show today.Idea was a few plants and loads of miniature daff bulbs.Well we also bought an Arbour a three seater wooden job.We have been looking for about two years but could not find one in our price range,till today.We both spotted it at the same time and said well what do you think.
The sales chap was not pushy we sat in it.looked it over, good quality wood,well put together,i was looking at how to assemble it,when he came over and i asked how easy is it to put together.It's £30 delivery and we put it up for you,i was stunned,all i have to do is weatherproof it.Simples.Great day out,Also Mrs P met her former tutor when she took her course at Skipton.Mrs P has only gone and put her name down for a part time stewarding job.So As one door closes at Sainsbugs another one open in gardening which is a passion for Mrs P.what a day.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We have just come back from doing a car boot . I sold a pair of binoculars and then bought a pair !
> 
> It was very busy .



Did they see you coming?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Did they see you coming?


From some distance, apparently.


----------



## postman (15 Sep 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/pzAyRjM3Nss


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> This is the one you want....
> 
> View attachment 485274


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2019)

Computers and anything to do with them has got me to the point where I would like to get my hammers out ! 
I was trying to transfer a photo from my phone to my tablet . Blue tooth ! Nope ! My wife said why don't I just log in to CC using my phone.
Trying to view the box with the password is hidden by the keyboard bit. When I manage to uncover it it now plays up with either my name or password !
It is a good job that I never worked with computers. There would have been a lot of dented ones about !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Sep 2019)

Bought some neon green brake cable outers and bar tape same colour. Plus bought some disc calipers.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2019)

Sitting here having a plumpitty evening.

Anyways, a cracking day's racing from Knockhill. BTCC title race poised on a knife edge with only six races to go.

Shame the footy went a bit awry... Still, honours even with @Salty seadog on this one.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 485331



Yeah, that's about right. Except the tube is blue rather than green.

And I now have a hankering for hot buttered toast with anchovy paste.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sitting here having a plumpitty evening.
> 
> Anyways, a cracking day's racing from Knockhill. BTCC title race poised on a knife edge with only six races to go.
> 
> Shame the footy went a bit awry... Still, honours even with @Salty seadog on this one.




oh but for a penalty....


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> oh but for a penalty....



Oh but for some defensive brain farts...


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh but for some defensive brain farts...


Keep their gobs shut you mean?


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Keep their gobs shut you mean?



Nope... Just wish the cogs would mesh sometimes...


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2019)

This Sunday's piggy wasn't quite as good as last Sunday's chicken but the crackling was spectacular.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> This Sunday's piggy wasn't as good as last Sunday's chicken but the crackling was spectacular.


A whole piggy!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Sep 2019)

I've lost the plastic thingy you put on top of washing before you spin dry it in a twin tub. One minute I had it then it disappeared. My little washer is in a kitchen about 10ft x 6ft. Where the feck is it?!


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've lost the plastic thingy you put on top of washing before you spin dry it in a twin tub. One minute I had it then it disappeared. My little washer is in a kitchen about 10ft x 6ft. Where the feck is it?!


Under the washing you put in the machine.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> A whole piggy!!


A small part of piggy. Even that was eye-wateringly expensive. Obviously a high net worth individual.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> A small part of piggy. Even that was eye-wateringly expensive. Obviously a high net worth individual.


Belly or shoulder?

Was it worth it though.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Under the washing you put in the machine.


I looked there first, but not in there. Where's that thread about buying replacement stuff then finding the thing you've just replaced soon after.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I looked there first, but not in there. Where's that thread about buying replacement stuff then finding the thing you've just replaced soon after.


Is it down the back/side of the machine?


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Sep 2019)

I've just read that the Venus fly trap plant I bought on Saturday needs feeding with dead insects if it hasn't trapped any flies recently. There's a dead spider (I think it's dead) in some kind of cocoon that's been on my bathroom ceiling for a fortnight. Will that do or will it be past its best before date by now?


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is it down the back/side of the machine?


I'm now thinking it's come loose during the spin and worked its way down the outside of the drum. It'd be very hard to do, but it's a possibility. They're only about a quid to replace, but I just want to know where the fark it is!


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just read that the Venus fly trap plant I bought on Saturday needs feeding with dead insects if it hasn't trapped any flies recently. There's a dead spider (I think it's dead) in some kind of cocoon that's been on my bathroom ceiling for a fortnight. Will that do or will it be past its best before date by now?


If the plant gets sick, you'll know it was past it's "sell by date". Nature has a decent "stomach".


----------



## slowmotion (16 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Belly or shoulder?
> 
> Was it worth it though.


Shoulder. It was worth it. The local Tesco's would have been cheaper but not nearly as good. BTW, we were told that Piggy lived in West Sussex. The butcher didn't give us his/her complete obituary.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Shoulder. It was worth it. The local Tesco's would have been cheaper but not nearly as good. BTW, we were told that Piggy lived in West Sussex.


They have a picture of it behind the counter?


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> If the plant gets sick, you'll know it was past it's "sell by date". Nature has a decent "stomach".


The 'jaws' of the plant are looking at me as if to say 'feed me feed me'!!


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> The 'jaws' of the plant are looking at me as if to say 'feed me feed me'!!


Maybe it'll start on you!

Shut the doors when you go to bed.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> They have a picture of it behind the counter?


That would be tasteless...…..and Piggy wasn't.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> That would be tasteless...…..and Piggy wasn't.


Know two butchers that show the herd or flock(animal dependent) behind the counter.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Know two butchers that show the herd or flock(animal dependent) behind the counter.


Do they cross them off one by one, like the German police did with the Baader-Meinhof gang in the 1970s?????


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Shoulder. It was worth it. The local Tesco's would have been cheaper but not nearly as good. BTW, we were told that Piggy lived in West Sussex. The butcher didn't give us his/her complete obituary.



Shoulder is best when slow cooked, imho. Makes the most wonderful pulled pork.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2019)

Anyways,  time while catching up on stuff on the i-player.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Do they cross them off one by one, like the German police did with the Baader-Meinhof gang in the 1970s?????
> View attachment 485390


Not quite as bad. They don't say which one you'll be eating.


----------



## Accy cyclist (16 Sep 2019)

I've just picked the dead (hard luck if it wasn't) spider off the ceiling with one of those grabber thingies used for picking stuff up off floors and fed the spider to the plant. I'm not joking, the jaws shut a few seconds after!


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just picked the dead (hard luck if it wasn't) spider off the ceiling with one of those grabber thingies used for picking stuff up off floors and fed the spider to the plant. I'm not joking, the jaws shut a few seconds after!


I warned yer, keep the doors shut!!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2019)

Rained overnight so save me watering the veg


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2019)

Morning. It is grey here.

The sea in Bournemouth looks calm .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2019)

I was filling in an online form for my friend yesterday. He doesn't know what a computer looks like!
After filling in what bits I could see it came up with " Error!" Certain parts hadn't been ticked! . The reason why I hadn't ticked the boxes was because they were invisible ! . If they were that important why didn't they highlight them !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2019)

Sorry ! Me and computers again !
A young lady just rang me up saying that she was from Microsoft computers. I said Thanks and goodbye and put the phone down . I just don't believe anyone any more !

Why don't they make disaster movies a bit more life-like ? 
Just imagine that the hero has only moments to log onto his computer to save the world and discovers that it has just had a download !


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was filling in an online form for my friend yesterday. He doesn't know what a computer looks like!
> After filling in what bits I could see it came up with " Error!" Certain parts hadn't been ticked! . The reason why I hadn't ticked the boxes was because they were invisible ! . If they were that important why didn't they highlight them !



They're designed that way deliberately to grind down your resistance so you use a computer next time.

If you don't believe this you have to assume they're made by incompetents and that can't possibly be the case.



Illaveago said:


> Sorry ! Me and computers again !
> A young lady just rang me up saying that she was from Microsoft computers. I said Thanks and goodbye and put the phone down . I just don't believe anyone any more !



We get this vary rarely here because cold calling is illegal in Germany, but every now and again one comes through. 

What I can't get is that they still speak in English: seriously, do they think Microsoft doesn't employ German speakers?


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2019)

It's been raining here as well.

My get-up-and-go has gone missing. If anyone has seen it, can they please give it back.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Sep 2019)

A couple new marathon supreme tyres 32mm have arrived. Good puncture protection and reasonable speed, plus comfort from wider tyre.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's been raining here as well.
> 
> My get-up-and-go has gone missing. If anyone has seen it, can they please give it back.



So it's got up and gone... 

So has mine, perhaps they've met?


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> So it's got up and gone...
> 
> So has mine, perhaps they've met?



Maybe... I just wish I wasn't feeling so meh.


----------



## roadrash (16 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've just picked the dead (hard luck if it wasn't) spider off the ceiling with one of those grabber thingies used for picking stuff up off floors and fed the spider to the plant. I'm not joking, the jaws shut a few seconds after!





accy is that you
.
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7SkrYF8lCU


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> A couple new marathon supreme tyres 32mm have arrived. Good puncture protection and reasonable speed, plus comfort from wider tyre.


I rate Supremes. Smooth and comfy.

The battery in my mouse just died.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's been raining here as well.
> 
> My get-up-and-go has gone missing. If anyone has seen it, can they please give it back.





Andy in Germany said:


> So it's got up and gone...
> 
> So has mine, perhaps they've met?


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's been raining here as well.
> 
> My get-up-and-go has gone missing. If anyone has seen it, can they please give it back.





Andy in Germany said:


> So it's got up and gone...
> 
> So has mine, perhaps they've met?


Get up and go, gerrit while it's ere!


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get up and go, gerrit while it's ere!
> View attachment 485427



Oh, that's where it's gone...


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2019)

Don't suppose you could wang mine in this direction @classic33 ?


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Don't suppose you could wang mine in this direction @classic33 ?


It's gone!


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, that's where it's gone...


International shipping is extra.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's gone!



Still waiting...


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> International shipping is extra.



That's okay, I couldn't be bothered to get it back anyway.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's okay, I couldn't be bothered to get it back anyway.


What'll you do in the morning, when you need it?


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> What'll you do in the morning, when you need it?



I'll send him a cat. There's no snooze button on a cat that wants its breakfast.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'll send him a cat. There's no snooze button on a cat that wants its breakfast.


Will it get there in time though.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Will it get there in time though.



I might have missed the evening post and I don't think my trebuchet has that sort of range.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2019)

It's *National Apple Dumpling Day*!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Sep 2019)

Hey, what's going on?

A cat just landed on our skylight...


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hey, what's going on?
> 
> A cat just landed on our skylight...



Raining cats and dogs then ?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2019)

Morning. The sun is rising and the sky is clear! Totally opposite to yesterday. Looks like it's going to be a good day.
I found the format sd card bit on my Ape-man camera last night so I may be able to film a lap of Combe if I go again tonight.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2019)

I'm at the dentists, sitting in the waiting room.. 
Three extractions 


Not on me, though. I'm just chauffeuring MrsPete.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hey, what's going on?
> 
> A cat just landed on our skylight...


Just as well it was closed then.


----------



## mybike (17 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> It was still like that in the late 90s. I loved going for a rummage and browse. It wasn't just that I bought most of my Uni text books there...
> 
> In the early 2000s they stopped selling secondhand and OOP books and I pretty well much stopped going there - by then, Chaters was my bookshop of preference.



I rarely went to Foyles. The tedium of taking the book to one place, then going to another to pay, followed by a return to collect your book was too much. That was probably in the 60s/70s


----------



## mybike (17 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> You are retired, you've got 7 days a week off. Stop whinging



You really don't understand retirement do you.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's *National Apple Dumpling Day*!!


Everywhere, or just in The States?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK3z45uaOOE


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBOMMc2_Q_8


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJgmGkeGWuM


----------



## mybike (17 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought a Venus fly trap and a red cabbage house plant today. I think i'll keep the fly trap in my car in the cup holder next to the gear stick.



Venus fly traps like very wet conditions. I grew one in a 'water feature' very successfully outside. It even survived a winter.



Accy cyclist said:


> I've just picked the dead (hard luck if it wasn't) spider off the ceiling with one of those grabber thingies used for picking stuff up off floors and fed the spider to the plant. I'm not joking, the jaws shut a few seconds after!



Then it was probably still alive.


----------



## mybike (17 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Computers and anything to do with them has got me to the point where I would like to get my hammers out !
> I was trying to transfer a photo from my phone to my tablet . Blue tooth ! Nope ! My wife said why don't I just log in to CC using my phone.
> Trying to view the box with the password is hidden by the keyboard bit. When I manage to uncover it it now plays up with either my name or password !
> It is a good job that I never worked with computers. There would have been a lot of dented ones about !



I just email it to myself.


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2019)

mybike said:


> You really don't understand retirement do you.



Got to be better than working long hours, trying to ride the bike, household stuff and looking after old folk (like you lot) !


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2019)

Having a plumpitty day.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hey, what's going on?
> 
> A cat just landed on our skylight...



Ah, Madam Bitey reached her destination safely.  She may have dropped half a mouse in your bed.

She's back here now, sleeping off her wee jaunt to Germany.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2019)

mybike said:


> I rarely went to Foyles. The tedium of taking the book to one place, then going to another to pay, followed by a return to collect your book was too much. That was probably in the 60s/70s



Yeah, their sales system was pretty crackpot.

But I didn't mind, because I could get stuff in there that I couldn't get anywhere else. Like a 1991 F3000 yearbook...


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Everywhere, or just in The States?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK3z45uaOOE
> 
> ...



We could start it over here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah, Madam Bitey reached her destination safely.  She may have dropped half a mouse in your bed.
> 
> She's back here now, sleeping off her wee jaunt to Germany.



Glad to hear she made it back. The long piece of elastic was a good idea...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Sep 2019)

I discovered a new favourite German word: "_Eierlegendewollmilchsau_"

Literally "Egg-laying-wool-producing-milkable-pig."

It's the expression our cheerfully cynical trainer uses when confronted with a job description that is clearly impossible for three people, including Superman.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I discovered a new favourite German word: "_Eierlegendewollmilchsau_"
> 
> Literally "Egg-laying-wool-producing-milkable-pig."
> 
> It's the expression our cheerfully cynical trainer uses when confronted with a job description that is clearly impossible for three people, including Superman.



I'm gonna borrow that.

English is a very rich language with some delightful words to describe the weird and wonderful, but German, with its brilliant ability to stick words together to almost Welsh lengths, can produce absolute gems like that.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Glad to hear she made it back. The long piece of elastic was a good idea...



Why do you think I buy the stuff in bulk? 

*TWANGGGGGGGGG*


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2019)

It is a nice sunny afternoon. The Buzzards and a Sparrowhawk have been out soaring which upset a Crow.
2 military Ospreys flew in formation towards Lyneham from Salisbury Plain area. 2 parafoil chap's were out enjoying the thermals. They came from the North and ended up going towards Corsham .
Time to get ready for an evening ride .


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2019)

I have just been to the postbox.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have just been to the postbox.


Did you post the letter?


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I discovered a new favourite German word: "_Eierlegendewollmilchsau_"
> 
> Literally "Egg-laying-wool-producing-milkable-pig."
> 
> It's the expression our cheerfully cynical trainer uses when confronted with a job description that is clearly impossible for three people, including Superman.


Superman was a humanoid life form, not a person.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did you post the letter?



Two of them, actually.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have just been to the postbox.



I went at 1817, next collection in the morning.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2019)

I went to Castle Combe this evening. Did 6 laps. Struggled a bit , not sure if it was because the wind was in a different direction or that I was tired.
I saw 4 steel bikes. I met the owners of two of them as I was leaving the track , a Peugeot and a Falcon Black Diamond, both looked immaculate.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Sep 2019)

3 course lunch today, yum! Apple pie and ice cream for pud. Double yum


----------



## Speicher (17 Sep 2019)

What's the difference between an elephant and a letterbox?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> What's the difference between an elephant and a letterbox?


!


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> What's the difference between an elephant and a letterbox?


Letterboxes are red.

You still got that letter to post?


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2019)

I don't know. What is the difference between an elephant and a letterbox?


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I don't know. What is the difference between an elephant and a letterbox?


You certain it was the post box you walked to!


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I don't know. What is the difference between an elephant and a letterbox?





classic33 said:


> You certain it was the post box you walked to!



@Reynard - I won't ask you to post any letters for me!


----------



## Jenkins (18 Sep 2019)

Are we doing elephant jokes - if so...

Why have elephants got wrinkled skins?

Why have elephants got big ears?


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Sep 2019)

I'm having boiled eggs and brown bread soldiers for supper.


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Are we doing elephant jokes - if so...
> 
> Why have elephants got wrinkled skins?
> 
> Why have elephants got big ears?



Too much time spent swimming upside down in custard. Or they did not pack their trunk carefully. 

Noddy won't pay the ransom.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2019)

Now I know who has been nicking all the jokes out of the christmas crackers...


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Now I know who has been nicking all the jokes out of the christmas crackers...


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2019)

OOoohh Is that the time?

Time to put the kettle out and put the cat on.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> OOoohh Is that the time?
> 
> Time to put the kettle out and put the cat on.



Well, I *am* wearing a cat. 

Lexi is draped across my shoulders, purring into my left ear.


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2019)

My knees are being kept very warm by a Bob, but he is asleep. He did try to sit almost on my shoulder, but he is too heavy for that to be comfortable. 

Good night everypeeps.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2019)

I think I'm going to call it a night as well.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Are we doing elephant jokes - if so...
> 
> Why have elephants got wrinkled skins?
> 
> Why have elephants got big ears?





Speicher said:


> Too much time spent swimming upside down in custard. Or they did not pack their trunk carefully.
> 
> Noddy won't pay the ransom.


Answer to the first one: Have you ever tried ironing one

Correct on the second one,


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Are we doing elephant jokes - if so...
> 
> Why have elephants got wrinkled skins?
> *
> Why have elephants got big ears?*


Noddy knows, but he said not to tell anyone.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Superman was a humanoid life form, not a person.



Still wouldn't have managed to fulfil this job description.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2019)

Will today be like yesterday ???


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2019)

Morning. 
I have some interesting news!

I have just put our rubbish bin out.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Will today be like yesterday ???




So far it is, glorious morning, i feel dizzy after pushing it on the bike to work..


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I have some interesting news!
> 
> I have just put our rubbish bin out.



Okay, fine; but _which one_?


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Still wouldn't have managed to fulfil this job description.


You could have tried!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You could have tried!


And if you failed, you could blame it on the Kryptonite.


----------



## mybike (18 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Are we doing elephant jokes - if so...
> 
> Why have elephants got wrinkled skins?
> 
> Why have elephants got big ears?



Why do they paint the bottom of their feet yellow (my fav)


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

Why do elephants drink so much?


----------



## Ripple (18 Sep 2019)

I thought I will have few days off between my current (well ... previous now) job and the new one. Yeah dream on - "are you ok to start tomorrow?" Cannot complain though as it's a welcome change.


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2019)

mybike said:


> Why do they paint the bottom of their feet yellow (my fav)



So they can float upside down in custard.


----------



## Ripple (18 Sep 2019)

Ah yeah, at the hairdresser today:

"Your ears are very warm".

Winner of the competition "Strangest phrases somebody have ever said about me".


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Sep 2019)

Ripple said:


> Ah yeah, at the hairdresser today:
> 
> "Your ears are very warm".
> 
> Winner of the competition "Strangest phrases somebody have ever said about me".


If that's as strange as it gets, consider yourself lucky!, @Ripple


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2019)

Ripple said:


> Ah yeah, at the hairdresser today:
> 
> "Your ears are very warm".
> 
> Winner of the competition "Strangest phrases somebody have ever said about me".


Was there smoke coming from them ?


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2019)

Are cats meant to like shortbread? Because Poppy certainly does.

Because now, every time I have a biskit with my  she comes and meeps hopefully at me...


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Was there smoke coming from them ?



If imbibing in pepper-up potion, then yes, there would be.


----------



## Ripple (18 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Was there smoke coming from them ?





Reynard said:


> If imbibing in pepper-up potion, then yes, there would be.



In that case smoke would come from another part of the body.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2019)

Ripple said:


> In that case smoke would come from another part of the body.



Oh ye of little faith 

https://harrypotter.fandom.com/wiki/Pepperup_Potion


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You could have tried!



Nope. If they write that sort of Job description they don't deserve me. 

Besides I can't do bookkeeping and drive a forklift truck.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2019)

Ripple said:


> In that case smoke would come from another part of the body.



I should have said, welcome to the Mundane News thread


----------



## Ripple (18 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I should have said, welcome to the Mundane News thread


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2019)

How strange ! 
I have been tinkering round in my backyard working on a bike whilst listening out for the postman.
From time to time I popped round the front to check when I heard someone out the front. But no luck!
I came indoors and went upstair for a couple of minutes. When I came down there was a parcel on my chair ! . I'm sure it wasn't there before ! 
Perhaps my wife had picked it up, but she was still out shopping ! 
The only way I think it arrived there is that the postman lobbed it through an open window and it landed in my chair ! 

The parcel is a rear derailleur that I bought on the bay !


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2019)

Whoops, just found out that one of the folk who came out on the ride on Sunday on the Tameside MTB trails had broken their ankle when they fell off ! She was limping a bit at the end.


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2019)

Time for an early dart (early start) and a turbo session. So rock and roll !


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Are cats meant to like shortbread? Because Poppy certainly does.
> 
> Because now, every time I have a biskit with my  she comes and meeps hopefully at me...


A couple of my old cats used to like fruit cake !


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Nope. If they write that sort of Job description they don't deserve me.
> 
> Besides I can't do bookkeeping and drive a forklift truck.



I venture to suggest that the books would obscure your forward view, which contravenes H&S Regs.


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2019)

Some of the strange things said to me:

Are you an 18th Century Church?

How on earth did you lose the stair case?

Where do I put the stamps for the Albatross?


----------



## Ripple (18 Sep 2019)

I'm eating le brie President (or brie president ... or just brie) cheese. Mmmmmm ... the stench is soooo pleasant !


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2019)

I am eating a banana. I also have a


----------



## raleighnut (18 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A couple of my old cats used to like fruit cake !


Kissa used to like* Kidney Beans from a Chilli. 


* when I say 'like' it was climb up yer leg and try to bat em off your fork like


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2019)

Ripple said:


> I'm eating le brie President (or brie president ... or just brie) cheese. Mmmmmm ... the stench is soooo pleasant !



You'd be at home with the contents of my fridge - it contains an obscene amount (and varieties) of cheese. Except brie. I don't have any brie...


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A couple of my old cats used to like fruit cake !





Not so good for cats though, on account of the sultanas and currants in there... 



raleighnut said:


> Kissa used to like* Kidney Beans from a Chilli.
> 
> 
> * when I say 'like' it was climb up yer leg and try to bat em off your fork like



Ah. Tortie bloody-mindedness


----------



## raleighnut (18 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Not so good for cats though, on account of the sultanas and currants in there...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. Tortie bloody-mindedness



Ah but Kissa was a tortie and white, when I first got her through a friend we went to pick the kitten up in Carols car and she just curled up in my lap and went to sleep. When I got her home I put some food down and she didn't want to eat it just spent her time exploring then came and cuddled. Sari came round and we went out and after the pub got a Pizza and went home, 'the kitten' perked up at that and started mewing so I gave her a little bit of Pepperoni which she wolfed down and came looking for more, that seemed to be the start of her love for spicy food.

BTW Sari was Finnish and the name 'Kissa' is 'Cat' in Soumi, Kizzy is named after Kissa (pronounced Keyser)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Sep 2019)

I got £26 back on a CRC order as I did price match.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Ah but Kissa was a tortie and white



No difference re with or without white on a tortie  You ought to meet Cosette, a friend's tortie & white. She was a hand-rear after being found at 3 weeks of age having been chucked in a hedge in a Burger King bag with cut marks on her neck. About 2kg wet through, Madam Cosette is a force to be reckoned with - displease her at your peril. 

DAMHIKT...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Sep 2019)

Group social ride tonight. This week I'm taking the recumbent. One day I'll take "normal bike" as someone exclaimed three weeks back.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> I venture to suggest that the books would obscure your forward view, which contravenes H&S Regs.



Me driving a forklift truck alone would cause a H&S problem, or more likely a localised disaster zone of sufficient magnitude to require activation of several emergency services.

My bookkeeping would be even worse.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2019)

This new poem is doing my head in.

Time to knock off for a nice  and listen to a podcast I bookmarked earlier.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> This new poem is doing my head in.
> 
> Time to knock off for a nice  and listen to a podcast I bookmarked earlier.


No pretzels?


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> No pretzels?



Nope... I need an Irish Spanner for this one...


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nope... I need an Irish Spanner for this one...


Imperial?


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Imperial?



Unit system is irrelevant.

Whichever makes the most satisfying thump.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Unit system is irrelevant.
> 
> Whichever makes the most satisfying thump.


It'd have to be the right size.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> It'd have to be the right size.



Failing that, there's always a length of 2x4


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Failing that, there's always a length of 2x4


The _"If in doubt, give it a clout"_ school then.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> The _"If in doubt, give it a clout"_ school then.



Or the equivalent thereof - well, when it comes to words anyways...


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2019)

Right, I'm calling it quits for today.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Failing that, there's always a length of 2x4



I believe it's an established principle that you can get more with a piece of 2 x 4 and a kindly word than you can with just a kindly word.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2019)

Must remember to leave the brown bin out till they empty it today not like 2 weeks ago and move it before the they empty it


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2019)

Morning!
It is sort of sunny this morning but there is a bit of thin milky cloud about . Might be a lot of vapour trails .
I managed to find some keys so that my brother could unlock his doors. He had somehow lost his keys. We had a good look round his garden yesterday but couldn't see them. They are pretty large and have a dog chain attached to them . I will get some spare keys cut today.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2019)

A bird has poo'd on my car, in several places & a hedgehog has poo'd on the patio.
And it's not even Friday, yet!!

_Edit: and the hedgehog has also poo'd by the side gate.._


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2019)

I was woken up at around 3 this morning by a dog barking !  At first I thought it was our radio alarm bursting into life! I was still half asleep !

It went on for ages! Not sure where it was coming from but it either stopped or I fell asleep again .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2019)

I have been hammer and chiselling on the rock pile in the bathroom. I need to make channels for the wiring and the pipework .

My wife asked me if I was succeeding !

Well ! I'm succeeding in making a mess !


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Some of the worlds great literature, right there.


Looking forward to the TV series!


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I believe it's an established principle that you can get more with a piece of 2 x 4 and a kindly word than you can with just a kindly word.



Of course. 

Just need to make sure we've got some repressed anger to work on before employing said 2x4


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2019)

Lovely sunny day here.

Would love to go for a ride, but my get-up-and-go is still AWOL... 

Almost time to knock off from writing and go and get some lunch. There is some very fine smoked chicken in the fridge. Not to mention a rather varied selection of cheese.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Of course.
> 
> Just need to make sure we've got some repressed anger to work on before employing said 2x4



I'm not repressed any more...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2019)

The autumn duvet has gone on the bed. It is officially cool overnight...


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not repressed any more...



Are you the only one in the room still standing?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2019)

Give me five minutes...


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2019)

Poppy has just caught and eaten this absolutely enormous fly.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Give me five minutes...



And will you then be ready for the Na'fak Cha?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2019)

That sun on the skin is lovely.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2019)

Half time in Frankfurt v Arsenal.

Off to find a  and some  before the start of the second half.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2019)

A salmon sandwich and a pot of tea accompanied a 3-0 away win.

Happy days.

Now sat by the fire and working on that poem. I've managed to bludgeon my way past the problem. I think...


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> A salmon sandwich and a pot of tea accompanied a 3-0 away win.
> 
> Happy days.
> 
> Now sat by the fire and working on that poem. I've managed to bludgeon my way past the problem. I think...


What did the 3-0 away win taste like?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2019)

Well last night I won the group sprint to the pub on my recumbent . The upright riders didn't like that. They began to sound like the UCI having a strop in the pub. Must take recumbent more often.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> What did the 3-0 away win taste like?



Far better than the 2-2 draw at Watford on Sunday.


----------



## mybike (19 Sep 2019)

Brown & silver bin out. Brown bin is not quite full as I had forgotten it was bin day until it was too dark. I need a garden shredder!


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2019)

Sleep seems to be a rather attractive concept right now.

So I'm going to toddle off up the wooden hill.

Nunnight.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2019)

Thank @#>k it's Friday , it's been a shot week on various counts roll on the weekend


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2019)

Morning.
The sun is just rising and it looks like it is going to be a clear day.
Last night just after sunset there was a mauve glow everywhere. Our TV weather man said that was caused by dust from a Russian volcano which had erupted.


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Sep 2019)

Currently waiting in the Hong Kong Immigration Offices to hand over my soul in exchange for a new visa.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2019)

Mrs F is having a 'small' Body Shop 'party - her friend does them, so she's sort of under obligation. All my side said no, and one of her sisters has said OK, other not responded. I think my family are getting body shop for Christmas .

So I don't have to listen to them all, I'm off straight to our caravan tonight. Might pootle to the pub on the MTB, then possibly Llandegla in the morning, before Mrs F arrives later in the day. Forecast looking good, and this might be the first time I've ever been to Llandegla when it's bone dry - it's often raining, or wet, or snowy (top of the mountain was snowy in April)


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2019)

Ooh! I'm aching! Not used to hammer and chiselling brickwork.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2019)

I have just had a shower and did some exfoliating! The cotton towel had just been washed and dried and felt like a piece of 40 grit sand paper 

Aghhhh!


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Sep 2019)

What is it with Fridays...

We have engineers in to do a cold tank service... Pumps go pop, no water for over 7 hrs so far.. Not good. 
Panic button pressed.. 

If it's gping to go big time its always a damn friday


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2019)

Banner ads on CC for Dirndl dresses.

I thought at first it may be a Hallowe'en outfit, but I think Oktoberfest is the idea.
It is a bit of a thing around here. The west suburbs of Chicago, esp.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Sep 2019)

meta lon said:


> What is it with Fridays...
> 
> We have engineers in to do a cold tank service... Pumps go pop, no water for over 7 hrs so far.. Not good.
> Panic button pressed..
> ...


Symps!I'd say have a but that's tough with no water.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2019)

Started out really dull here, but the  has finally put in an appearance.

Might pootle about in the garden this arvo - my get-up-and-go seems to be slowly returning. I wonder where it's been...


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Symps!I'd say have a but that's tough with no water.



Failing tea, there's always chocolate...


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2019)

The poem I am working on is titled "Secret Shame"

It is about being bullied and how it messes with your mind.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2019)

Oh, for goodness sake...

Earlier this week I was supporting Elder Son practising for his mid-course exam as a bike mechanic. The shop he works for should provide a new bike with certain features. Unfortunately they eventually provided an pretty old bike without all the required parts.

We tried a practice run but it proved impossible to fulfil several things that the exam requires.

We emailed the college and explained the situation, suggesting that we could use one of our bikes: it's a bit old but it fulfils all the other criteria.

The school then_ forwarded our email to the boss_. What the H*ll happened to confidentiality?

Boss hit the roof.

Now Elder Son has requested I go in to talk to the boss, and take the bike with me so we can have a practice run tonight.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> The poem I am working on is titled "Secret Shame"
> 
> It is about being bullied and how it *messes with your mind*.



It does that, long after you've theoretically moved on.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It does that, long after you've theoretically moved on.



Very much so.

It's hard to put it into words as well...


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, for goodness sake...
> 
> Earlier this week I was supporting Elder Son practising for his mid-course exam as a bike mechanic. The shop he works for should provide a new bike with certain features. Unfortunately they eventually provided an pretty old bike without all the required parts.
> 
> ...



Aaaaargh!


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> The poem I am working on is titled "Secret Shame"


*Secret Shame*
_I feel so ashamed,_
_yet I can’t stop myself._
_It really cannot_
_be too good for my health._

_I’m addicted to chocolate_
_and I’m putting on weight._
_My clothes hardly fit,_
_but is it too late?_

_Should I quit now,_
_or wait a few days and hours?_
_Do I have what it takes?_
_Do I have the will-power?_

_The worse thing of all _
_is, I smuggle it to bed._
_I might scoff a few bars,_
_before I lay down my head._

_I take special care,_
_of my teeth and my gums._
_But eating so late,_
_adds weight round my tum._

_If I had the incentive,_
_I think I could stop._
_Until the next time,_
_I’m near the sweet shop._

Copyright © Rose English April 2018


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> *Secret Shame*
> _I feel so ashamed,_
> _yet I can’t stop myself._
> _It really cannot_
> ...





Love it xxx


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Love it xxx


No help to you?


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> No help to you?



'fraid not. Totally different (and variable) metre and it's using rhyming couplets.

Still, it's cheered me up some, and I've forwarded it on to a friend who *is* addicted to chocolate


----------



## Ripple (20 Sep 2019)

So we have got a cat at work. 

I was told she came to work about 5 years ago in a very poor condition. Look at her now - the best looking employee of the company.  She gets her own special food (and it's not the cheapest one), cookies, her own bed and lots of love from all of us - and she likes it.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2019)

Waiting for my steak and Guinness pie. Top of Prestatyn mountain at The Eagle and Child


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2019)

Scoffed it.


----------



## postman (20 Sep 2019)

oK i am back from a five day stay in Hunmanby.It was brilliant me and 91 year old Ernie laughed all week.One of his carers told me he had been telling her about me and how he looks forward to seeing me,awe .We went out to the local church for lunch today,i have asked him to go on a regular basis and to meet people in the village his own age,as it is good company.So he needed the toilet just as i had to go for the bus,once an hour they arrive and i could not miss it.so i got to the door of the hall turned to wave,he looked so little and sad.Anyway i was still waiting when he came out on his mobility scooter,he came over and in front of about ten passengers i gave him a big hug and a kiss.He them waved me off.Bless him.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> 'fraid not. Totally different (and variable) metre and it's using rhyming couplets.
> 
> Still, it's cheered me up some, and I've forwarded it on to a friend who *is* addicted to chocolate



I feel shame
As though I'm to blame
Though I'm not
The tormentor has forgot
But not me
It festers inside me
...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Very much so.
> 
> It's hard to put it into words as well...



Two words for the bullies from my school:

_I Won_.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2019)

Ripple said:


> So we have got a cat at work.
> 
> I was told she came to work about 5 years ago in a very poor condition. Look at her now - the best looking employee of the company.  She gets her own special food (and it's not the cheapest one), cookies, her own bed and lots of love from all of us - and she likes it.
> 
> ...



Ah, isn't she just gorgeous 

Please give her a chin scritch from me.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2019)

Back at the van - didn't stop long as it was breezy up top, and I'd been sweatting profusely to get up the climb (a mix of ride and push up on the bridleway as it's massively overgrown, and poor surface for grip) - the steep bit at 25% is fine as it's tarmac and I'm on an MTB, but the shallower gradient, is hard to ride up due to the surface. A couple at the bar said 'you didn't ride up'.... I said I need my pint now, and the lady said a barrell will do. There is a road route, and a bridleway - the road route is a shocker on a road bike, 25-33%, but the bridleway is a real killer.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I feel shame
> As though I'm to blame
> Though I'm not
> The tormentor has forgot
> ...



^^^ This.

Anyways, here's the first verse of mine:

Slinking in the darkest shadows
One sore abused cur was I
Left to nurse a wounded heart
Torn apart by secret shame
Enchained thus rendered dirty
And through circumstance guilty
So decrying the premise
Of being true to myself
By others to lies constrained


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Two words for the bullies I had at school:
> 
> _I Won_.



I think I did in the end too. Remember what I said in the regrets thread...


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I think I did in the end too. Remember what I said in the regrets thread...


I had most trying to work out what I may do to them. All but one got the message.

Being different did bother some. Getting inside their heads made it harder for them.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> I had most trying to work out what I may do to them. All but one got the message.
> 
> Being different did bother some. Getting inside their heads made it harder for them.



Know what you mean about being different...

School could be a nightmare at times.

Shortest kid in the year, very much a "plain Jane", English is actually only my third language (so some things I couldn't pronounce right - and still can't for that matter, though now I'm likely to find a good synonym), I was an introverted bookish geek that didn't fit in with the "beautiful people" crowd that tended to coalesce around the footballers' daughters that were in my year, and my parents couldn't afford the fancypants stuff that a lot of the other girls had. So yeah, I was a target.

They used to do was take my belongings and put them where I couldn't reach, tear up the motor racing magazines I'd bought, take the insides out of my fountain pen (we had to write with a fountain pen) etc. No wonder it messes with your head, and they think it's f*****g funny...


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2019)

Last one to have a go at me, third year, feeling brave. Ended up having his head shaken, with me using his ears as handholds.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Last one to have a go at me, third year, feeling brave. Ended up having his head shaken, with me using his ears as handholds.



If only I could've bloody reached their ears... 

And the teachers did absolutely sweet FA about it, other than call my mother to see the Head, who suggested I go see a shrink because I wasn't making any friends.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> If only I could've bloody reached their ears...
> 
> And the teachers did absolutely sweet FA about it, other than call my mother to see the Head, who suggested I go see a shrink because I wasn't making any friends.


Done the way I did it, you'd have reached their ears. Sat across his chest, shaking his head. Height didn't come into it.

He spent the last two years wondering what I might do next.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Done the way I did it, you'd have reached their ears. Sat across his chest, shaking his head. Height didn't come into it.
> 
> He spent the last two years wondering what I might do next.



If only...

Teenage girls tend to hunt in packs. A one-on-one was never going to happen. And it was always sod's law that if I landed a punch, a teacher would walk in at that moment and I'd end up being the one in trouble.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

Tried never to leave a physical mark, that could be seen. Showing off in front of his mates, who didn't want to get involved but see him win.

We'd a fair system at school. Everyone involved got treated the same when caught. Unless there was a clear cut victim.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2019)

At least I didn't have to deal with the showing off aspect of it - girls are less overt (mostly) than boys.

The problem I had was that they'd niggle and niggle and niggle until I'd explode. And then it was always their word against mine. It was never a nice place to be in mentally.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

Similar in many ways. Girls were "cat fights", boys were showing off for their mates. Outnumbered when it came to saying what happened.

That's where the fair part, everyone got the same treatment.

You at least had access to weapons!


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Similar in many ways. Girls were "cat fights", boys were showing off for their mates. Outnumbered when it came to saying what happened. That's where the fair part, everyone got the same treatment.



Makes me wonder whether the celebrity aspect of some of the girls' parentage may have had a bearing on the "hands off" approach from the staff. The pastoral care was, in retrospect, nowhere near what it *should* have been.



> You at least had access to weapons!



Well, they didn't like it up 'em, to quote Corporal Jones...


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, they didn't like it up 'em, to quote Corporal Jones...


Up 'em! I'd have stuck a few if they allowed me to use one.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Up 'em! I'd have stuck a few if they allowed me to use one.



Know exactly where you're coming from. School fencing kit was kept locked in the gym, but I had my own stuff, so... 

Anyways, bed time.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2019)

Morning!
It's another bright start to the day. I am drinking a . Aching from an unexpected ride yesterday. 
I had just got in from going to Halfords to buy some stuff for spraying some bits on my bike and was told that my friend had rang to see if I wanted to go for a ride. A quick change of clothes,not as fast as Superman! A buttered hot cross bun, and loaded my bike into the car and I was off.
We just did a casual potter with plenty of stops. We stopped on a bridge overlooking the river Avon . I was just looking over and spotted a small bird fly down the length of the river, and then heard the distinctive high pitched whistle. It was a Kingfisher! . I didn't see it again,. The river is shrowded in trees which obscure most of it .
We set off again and did a bit of a meandering route eventually ending up at a pub for a half.
Not sure of the mileage yet. Something like 12 to 14.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2019)

Anyone want a  ? I'm off to make another.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Anyone want a  ? I'm off to make another.



If only you'd asked earlier, I'd just made mine...


----------



## postman (21 Sep 2019)

Gud mourning.I am up early as i have jobs to do.This week i am decorating the front room.While i ave bin away.Mrs P as emptied the display cabinets ,i have to see to the table and chairs,so i can have more room.So it is going to be a busy week.I will not be riding but i shall be on 'ere.See you all later.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If only you'd asked earlier, I'd just made mine...


Sorry !


----------



## mybike (21 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Waiting for my steak and Guinness pie. Top of Prestatyn mountain at The Eagle and Child
> View attachment 485963



Gwaenysgor? Great little village. stayed in a cottage over the road when visiting SiL in Rhyl


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2019)

mybike said:


> Gwaenysgor? Great little village. stayed in a cottage over the road when visiting SiL in Rhyl



Yep. Currently sat at the Harbour Hub Cafe with breakfast


----------



## mybike (21 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Anyone want a  ? I'm off to make another.



Nah, coffee now, after breakfast.


----------



## mybike (21 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Yep. Currently sat at the Harbour Hub Cafe with breakfast



Now we've moved oop north, the wife just drives over, as she did Wednesday, when the third sister was there. 

I think they were discussing when they'd have their next get together.

Rather miss my rides along the coast path & I've been too busy to do much riding. I did manage to ride to the end of the salt line tho'.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Know what you mean about being different...
> 
> School could be a nightmare at times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Know what you mean about being different...
> 
> School could be a nightmare at times.
> 
> ...



I was only the second shortest among the boys, but that doesn't help when you have Rugby, which in our school was a legalised form of bullying. Oh sure, there are 'positions' for short people, but that depends on the other 30 people understanding the concept of "team". 

I also moved from a town called Knutsford, just south of Manchester, to a town in the west Midlands. Knutsford was a strange place, it was near the HQ of a major bank, so it was like a colony of stockbrokers in the north west; I went to school with kids who spoke like the queen, which doesn't help when you're later transported into a West Midland industrial town.

Having SPS didn't help, particularly as I didn't know what that was. It has been suggested that a lot of what I experienced as "Bullying" was really the general rough and tumble of school life and I was unable to deal with it because of my sensitivity, but that's still no excuse.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was only the second shortest among the boys, but that doesn't help when you have Rugby, which in our school was a legalised form of bullying. Oh sure, there are 'positions' for short people, but that depends on the other 30 people understanding the concept of "team".
> 
> I also moved from a town called Knutsford, just south of Manchester, to a town in the west Midlands. Knutsford was a strange place, it was near the HQ of a major bank, so it was like a colony of stockbrokers in the north west; I went to school with kids who spoke like the queen, which doesn't help when you're later transported into a West Midland industrial town.
> 
> Having SPS didn't help, particularly as I didn't know what that was. It has been suggested that a lot of what I experienced as "Bullying" was really the general rough and tumble of school life and I was unable to deal with it because of my sensitivity, but that's still no excuse.


My parents moved to Knutsford in 85 so I used to go up a couple of times a year, strange town. I was at a loss where to drink as the pubs/bars were all full of 'trendies' from out of town but then I found 'The Lord Eldon' tucked out of the way, the locals pub.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> My parents moved to Knutsford in 85 so I used to go up a couple of times a year, strange town. I was at a loss where to drink as the pubs/bars were all full of 'trendies' from out of town but then I found 'The Lord Eldon' tucked out of the way, the locals pub.



That's very weird: that's when I was at school there.

And yes, the trendy thing was in full swing at the time. It was a bit like being in one of the cooler south east towns.

And yet, a few kilometres north was one of the most deprived areas of Britain. Very odd.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's very weird: that's when I was at school there.
> 
> And yes, the trendy thing was in full swing at the time. It was a bit like being in one of the cooler south east towns.
> 
> And yet, a few kilometres north was one of the most deprived areas of Britain. Very odd.


I was glad of them living there once, I was camping with my girlfriend in the lake district and she took a fall and 'tweaked' the tendon in her left knee which meant she couldn't work the clutch in her car. I ended up driving the car back on L plates after a call to her insurers to cover me (I've got a bike licence so that acts as a provisional for a car) It was OK til we got to Manchester and all the 'through routes' direct you to motorways which I couldn't drive on. I found out that Pamela's map=reading skills were nonexistant and was getting pretty lost until I saw a sign that said "Knutsford 18 miles" so I followed that.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2019)

My left slipper is wet. I spilled (spilt?) water on it from my watering can..


----------



## postman (21 Sep 2019)

Right i ave done a few jobs.So that's it for today.Best news is we don't have damp on the wall.It is just a bloom covering because the air vent is under a display cabinet.I took it off and put a torch under the floor boards.No damp no smells as such.I cannot resite it as it would mean cutting a little bit out of a joist,no way.So it is staying where it is.All is good.Sunday our Arbour is being delivered and erected,i start again on Monday.Extra mundane news Mrs P is now retired she left the Local Sainsbugs this morning after her shift finished.SHE IS GOING TO BE MISSED.She did more than she should have.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was only the second shortest among the boys, but that doesn't help when you have Rugby, which in our school was a legalised form of bullying. Oh sure, there are 'positions' for short people, but that depends on the other 30 people understanding the concept of "team".
> 
> I also moved from a town called Knutsford, just south of Manchester, to a town in the west Midlands. Knutsford was a strange place, it was near the HQ of a major bank, so it was like a colony of stockbrokers in the north west; I went to school with kids who spoke like the queen, which doesn't help when you're later transported into a West Midland industrial town.
> 
> Having SPS didn't help, particularly as I didn't know what that was.* It has been suggested that a lot of what I experienced as "Bullying" was really the general rough and tumble of school life *and I was unable to deal with it because of my sensitivity, but that's still no excuse.


No excuse, then or now. Next person who says it was your fault, it's a _"Ned Kelly"_ for them.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Sep 2019)

postman said:


> Right i ave done a few jobs.So that's it for today.Best news is we don't have damp on the wall.It is just a bloom covering because the air vent is under a display cabinet.I took it off and put a torch under the floor boards.No damp no smells as such.I cannot resite it as it would mean cutting a little bit out of a joist,no way.So it is staying where it is.All is good.Sunday our Arbour is being delivered and erected,i start again on Monday.Extra mundane news Mrs P is now retired she left the Local Sainsbugs this morning after her shift finished.SHE IS GOING TO BE MISSED.She did more than she should have.



Cheers Mrs P, hope you both enjoy a long and happy retirement


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> No excuse, then or now. Next person who says it was your fault, it's a _"Ned Kelly"_ for them.



I think being highly sensitive certainly affected my perception, and it is possibly unfair to expect teachers and other pupils to understand something that hadn't been identified properly at the time. I didn't know what it was myself so couldn't adequately explain it either, but there is no excuse for the casual unkindness, nor the lack of empathy and understanding from people who were supposed to have been trained to spot problems and deal with them.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2019)

Watched a dollop of rugby this morning, then footled about with the mower for a bit - the garden looks a lot tidier. And I swear it cuts better and neater since I rebuilt the deck.

Had a nice lunch - smoked turkey and gruyere sandwich (wholemeal bread), two  and a lovely ripe pear. 

Now just doing not a lot while listening to the football on the radio. I shall wash my hair in a bit though. And later I'm going yellow stickering in Tesco.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> ...but there is no excuse for the casual unkindness, nor the lack of empathy and understanding from people who were supposed to have been trained to spot problems and deal with them.



^^^ this, in spades.

And you would think that at a fee-paying (single sex) public school, that kind of support would be better. To be fair, I think in retrospect, I probably would have had a better time of it at a co-ed school, where at least I might have had some classmates with similar interests. Which would have made me stick out less like a sore thumb.

I mean, when you have to force yourself to watch Neighbours so that you've got *something* to try and talk about with your classmates, you know you're in deep doodoo... 

It was only when I went to uni in '93 - Brunel, to read, first, Foundations of Engineering, then Mechanical Engineering with Automotive Design - that I found out that I wasn't the odd one out, that there were loads of like-minded people out there. Plus, most of us were broke, so not being able to afford stuff wasn't the issue it had been while at school.

And when anyone wanted to know something about motor racing, I was the one they came to...  It truly was such a refreshing step-change.

Of course, I still had the problems at home, but once I got my confidence back, it became easier to deal with.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was only the second shortest among the boys, but that doesn't help when you have Rugby, which in our school was a legalised form of bullying. Oh sure, there are 'positions' for short people, but that depends on the other 30 people understanding the concept of "team".
> 
> I also moved from a town called Knutsford, just south of Manchester, to a town in the west Midlands. Knutsford was a strange place, it was near the HQ of a major bank, so it was like a colony of stockbrokers in the north west; I went to school with kids who spoke like the queen, which doesn't help when you're later transported into a West Midland industrial town.
> 
> Having SPS didn't help, particularly as I didn't know what that was. It has been suggested that a lot of what I experienced as "Bullying" was really the general rough and tumble of school life and I was unable to deal with it because of my sensitivity, but that's still no excuse.



I'd never heard of SPS, I went to school in the late 1950's early 1960's and most of the things about kids they know about today they weren't aware of.


----------



## CharlesF (21 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> English is actually only my third language .



Can you share what other languages you speak? I'm in awe of multi-lingual people!!


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2019)

CharlesF said:


> Can you share what other languages you speak? I'm in awe of multi-lingual people!!



French and Polish, plus German, a working knowledge of Flemish (i.e. Dutch - I can read and understand far better than speak) and a smattering of Russian.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2019)

Anyways, time to grab a snackette, put some proper clothes on and tootle off to Tesco to go yellow stickering.


----------



## CharlesF (21 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> French and Polish, plus German, a working knowledge of Flemish (i.e. Dutch - I can read and understand far better than speak) and a smattering of Russian.



Just Wow! I spend 1 week each month in Poznan, and still battle to say the simplest of words.


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> French and Polish, plus German, a working knowledge of Flemish (i.e. Dutch - I can read and understand far better than speak) and a smattering of Russian.



I'm impressed.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> ^^^ this, in spades.
> 
> And you would think that at a fee-paying (single sex) public school, that kind of support would be better. To be fair, I think in retrospect, I probably would have had a better time of it at a co-ed school, where at least I might have had some classmates with similar interests. Which would have made me stick out less like a sore thumb.
> 
> ...


That's a cruel and inhuman torture.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2019)

I just went to the bar and ordered True Colours, a local XPA beer. To my surprise, he gave me 2 pints. I narrowed it down to one pint, paid, and discovered that it was a lager. It was only when I went back to the bar that I figured it out. He'd served me 2 Kellers when I'd ordered True Colours. I blame the sound system.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2019)

CharlesF said:


> Just Wow! I spend 1 week each month in Poznan, and still battle to say the simplest of words.



Funny, it's a small world.  My paternal grandmother's family are from Poznan / Kalisz. Although they are ethnic German and "Poles-by-choice".


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's a cruel and inhuman torture.



You don't need to say... 

This was in the days when Jason Donovan and Kylie Minogue were among the cast.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> *You don't need to say...*
> 
> This was in the days when Jason Donovan and Kylie Minogue were among the cast.


Sorry


You mean they're not in it now?


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2019)

So-so in Tesco tonight. The other regulars were pretty well much all absent, but there were a couple of new faces. Not too much to be had tonight - pickings were very slim in the fruit & veg section, but if you're unfussy and win "fastest finger" there's always opportunity...

Picked up doughnuts, chocolate croissants, breakfast cereal, coleslaw, avocadoes, raspberries, cheese & onion rolls, pork pie, ham, cooked chicken, sea bass fillets, salmon fillets, beef mince, lamb neck (for the cats - lucky girls) and the piece de resistance, half a kilo of beef fillet marked down from £14 to £3.50...

I will be doing chateaubriand tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> So-so in Tesco tonight. The other regulars were pretty well much all absent, but there were a couple of new faces. Not too much to be had tonight - pickings were very slim in the fruit & veg section, but if you're unfussy and win "fastest finger" there's always opportunity...
> 
> Picked up doughnuts, chocolate croissants, breakfast cereal, coleslaw, avocadoes, raspberries, cheese & onion rolls, pork pie, ham, cooked chicken, sea bass fillets, salmon fillets, beef mince, lamb neck (for the cats - lucky girls) and the piece de resistance, half a kilo of beef fillet marked down from £14 to £3.50...
> 
> I will be doing chateaubriand tomorrow


Five days to go.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> You don't need to say...
> 
> This was in the days when Jason Donovan and Kylie Minogue were among the cast.


On during the lunchtime then ?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2019)

Morning! 
I heard it rain twice in the night . It is grey at the moment.
We discovered that our grandson has broken his arm . . He was doing a wheelie on a friend's bike and hit a lamp post. He is having an operation this morning to set it .


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2019)

Hiding under the A45 at Earl's Barton from the rain


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> ^^^ this, in spades.
> 
> And you would think that at a fee-paying (single sex) public school, that kind of support would be better. To be fair, I think in retrospect, I probably would have had a better time of it at a co-ed school, where at least I might have had some classmates with similar interests. Which would have made me stick out less like a sore thumb.
> 
> ...



Watching neighbours was extreme. I didn't do that even when I _had _to watch a soap opera for my Media Studies A Level. At High school I realised that the stuff other people wanted to talk about was incredibly dull for me so I withdrew.

For me the first change was another house move, this time to a very rural part of the South West so the only place to do A-Levels was a 6th form college with a catchment of many hundreds of K's. Everyone was new, starting afresh, and open for fresh experiences and I had a great time with some great people.

The longest lasting effects were the feeling that I was a bit inadequate. people with SPS tend to internalise and exaggerate our mistakes, and also to take on board what other people say, so having my mistakes shouted out for all to hear by my peers wasn't helpful. especially in a society where intelligence and 'Talent' were measured in very narrow ways, none of which I fitted. Strangely I've only really laid that to rest through getting my Occupational Therapist qualification, and realising that you don't get a professional qualification in your second language by being a bit inadequate, so that little voice could shut up now.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Sep 2019)

Out shopping with my wife yuk, the shopping not the wife


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2019)

I walked out of the front door this morning, straight through a load of spindrift.. 

When do starlings emigrate for the winter?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2019)

My laptop has been updated and no longer defaults to a QUERTY keyboard.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> QUERTY keyboard.


???


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> ???



A QWERTY keyboard is the standard keyboard for English language computers, it's taken from the keys on the top row. German computers are slightly different to accommodate keys like "Ü", "Ä" and "Ö" among others, and a couple of keys are in different places, such as "Z" and "Y"; Germans like Z's more than Y's.

I've used a German keyboard for nearly two decades but I set the OS to English which was confusing it. Now it seems to have got used to the idea, which saves me retyping my first sentence every time I come on CC...


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> On during the lunchtime then ?


Thought it was teatime. Every time that music started it'd be telly off, or me out of the room. Often both.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I walked out of the front door this morning, straight through a load of spindrift..
> 
> When do starlings emigrate for the winter?


They emigrate?

Swallows fly South, when the weather is in their favour. The later the better.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Hiding under the A45 at Earl's Barton from the rain


I can see you !


----------



## Skanker (22 Sep 2019)

As far as I know Starlings migrate to uk in the winter from colder parts of Europe, I don’t think they leave until spring when cold weather moves away from more eastern countries.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Thought it was teatime. Every time that music started it'd be telly off, or me out of the room. Often both.


It started off just after the BBC news in the afternoon. I seem to remember that Mark Wahlberg was in it in the beginning.


----------



## Speicher (22 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I can see you !



So can I!


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> As far as I know Starlings migrate to uk in the winter from colder parts of Europe, I don’t think they leave until spring when cold weather moves away from more eastern countries.


Ours don't migrate at all, they just get white tips on their feathers. Our robins don't either, but they are a sort of thrush, not like yours. Bigger, abundant, and social.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2019)

How long has the Archers been sounding like Allo Allo ?


----------



## postman (22 Sep 2019)

Mrs P said the front room needs decorating badly.I said i can do that.So i begin tomorrow.


----------



## postman (22 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> How long has the Archers been sounding like Allo Allo ?



I love 'Allo 'Allo.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Sep 2019)




----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2019)

Ah! That explains it !

I was wondering why there were men sat at the finish line, yet there were women out cycling in the rain.

It's a mixed relay team !

Now sock measurements !


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2019)

postman said:


> Mrs P said the front room needs decorating badly.I said i can do that.So i begin tomorrow.


You'll be decoraring it badly?


----------



## postman (22 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll be decoraring it badly?



Yes.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2019)

Family PeteXXX visited the Isham Scarecrow Festival today..


----------



## postman (22 Sep 2019)

We are the proud owners of an Arbour,it arrived this afternoon.Young chap and his girlfriend put it together.He drilled one too many holes in one leg,no not his leg.Not to bother a bit of wood filler and some wood stain,or i might take it down to TV's Repair Shop they are not bad at fixing things,we also have a new rhubarb patch.My that took some digging,it is on the site of the old pebble and sand pathway.So i dug out and riddled out loads of stones i filled the barrow with good stone free soil.I then got on my knees and dug down with a trowel and finally got the spade to go a little further.The soil is crap,so i will be making a frame a raised bed and then we shall fill that will compost and manure.But that is a job for spring.
Well that was a long report and maybe not so mundane.Tomorrow i begin decorating,wish me luck.


----------



## postman (22 Sep 2019)

We are clearing the room for the start of painting tomorrow i have found a receipt at the side of the computer dated 26-08-2015.It is from a Subway sandwhich shop.Not my fault i am not allowed to throw things out without permission.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You mean they're not in it now?



Haven't been for many a year.



Illaveago said:


> On during the lunchtime then ?



Naw - used to be on at teatime - half 5 on BBC1, in the slot between Blue Peter and the 6 o'clock news...


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Watching neighbours was extreme. I didn't do that even when I _had _to watch a soap opera for my Media Studies A Level. At High school I realised that the stuff other people wanted to talk about was incredibly dull for me so I withdrew.



Well, yeah... But what was I to do?

I wasn't into make-up, fashion, most chart music, Just 17 and Smash Hits magazines and the assorted fripperies. Or going out at weekends / parties - I couldn't afford it for starters...

I prefered classic cars, motorsports, sci-fi, football and writing poetry. My music tastes have always been eclectic and my clothes jeans and a jumper. I've always gone for practicality over frills. And the others never discussed their taste in men with me - well, going by who our respective pin-ups were, our tastes were pretty different there too...

Reminds, on a school trip history trip we did to the black country, some of the girls offered to give me a make-over. Now I didn't really want it, but sometimes it was just easier to acquiesce. That was an experience I do not care to repeat. Ever.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2019)

Had a wonderful afternoon at the pet service in Ely Cathedral with Madam Lexicat.

Lexi was the only cat (afaik) and so many people came to fuss her and compliment her and take her photo. She was also photographed for the local paper and filmed for TV. She took it all in her stride - that cat's a star and a wonderful ambassador for rescue cats.

The odd embarrassing moment was had when Madam swung a hind leg over her ears and started washing her inside leg in public. Yep, she was that chilled LOL.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2019)

Captain Jinks and Salty Sam stood in for Blue Peter were I lived. Very funny, good chemistry between the two hosts, who did the show for twenty years or so, from the 50's on through the 70's.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9U4q3uIrpg
Some fellow playing this on a mandolin, but I recall it as being played as a polka on an accordion with string bass continuo.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Family PeteXXX visited the Isham Scarecrow Festival today..
> 
> View attachment 486243


That'll be you on the right.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Captain Jinks and Salty Sam stood in for Blue Peter were I lived. Very funny, good chemistry between the two hosts, who did the show for twenty years or so, from the 50's on through the 70's.


Did they use sticky backed plastic as well?


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Sep 2019)

Tattershall castle and Woodhall Spa today.. What a lovely place Woodhall is.

Lincolnshire gem


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Anyone want a  ? I'm off to make another.





Andy in Germany said:


> If only you'd asked earlier, I'd just made mine...



But Illavaegos' clock is an hour behind yours so surely this can be used to your advantage.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> How long has the Archers been sounding like Allo Allo ?



Ever since they found the painting of the fallen Madonna with zee big boobies in the lower field.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> That'll be you on the right.


I'm the one with the Trump mask climbing over the wall..


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2019)

That was a banging piece of beef fillet. Cooked on the rare side of medium rare, seared in the pan then 10 mins in a hot oven.  Went down nicely with a jacket potato and some coleslaw.

It got the girls' approval as well.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Sep 2019)

Chicken with feta and olive salad for tea. Summer officially now over so bring on the roasts.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2019)

Oh, btw, this is a pic of Lexi and me at the pet service back in 2017... So now you know what I look like LOL. (pic courtesy of the Wisbech Standard)


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Chicken with feta and olive salad for tea. *Summer officially now over *so bring on the roasts.


Not until Monday, September 23, 08:50 A.M. BST!


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2019)

I have next week off work - the weather looks after tomorrow so I may have to revert to doing some housework


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I have next week off work - the weather looks after tomorrow so I may have to revert to doing some housework


Set to change mid-week.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2019)

I think I'm going to call it a night. Although it's already technically morning.

Before I hit the sack though, I have an appointment with a nice hot bath and lots of lavender-scented bubbles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Sep 2019)

Good morning. Elder Son and I planned to ride into Stuttgart together so he learns the best route into the city on his way to college. Just got up and it's pishing it down, So he'll take the tram and I'm going back to bed. See you later.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2019)

5 more sleeps


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Sep 2019)

Its dark and moody this morning. 
Thomas Cook have gone, i feel sad about that as its been a big employer in Peterborough for ever.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2019)

meta lon said:


> Its dark and moody this morning.
> Thomas Cook have gone, i feel sad about that as its been a big employer in Peterborough for ever.


Yes . I agree it is sad.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2019)

Morning. It is sunny with clear skies at the moment. I think rain is due later.

I watched the Singapore GP last night . Yawn ! I have had more excitement watching paint dry! I have seen a lot over the years .
It is amazing how one team couldn't see what 2 other teams had seen and so paid for it .
I think he wasn't very happy with his team .


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Sep 2019)

Making more applications and trying out a new icon this morning.

This is what happens to you when you have no social life and it is raining so you can't go on a bike ride.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is sunny with clear skies at the moment. I think rain is due later.
> 
> I watched the Singapore GP last night . Yawn ! I have had more excitement watching paint dry! I have seen a lot over the years .
> It is amazing how one team couldn't see what 2 other teams had seen and so paid for it .
> I think he wasn't very happy with his team .



I watched the F1 last night and quite enjoyed it, there was a lot more going on than there usually is on that circuit, some good scrap's going on in the mid field to keep us entertained.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2019)

We bought a new gravy boat t'other day, and used it for the first time last night. It's much nicer than the horrible jug we've put up with for the last 30 years!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> 5 more sleeps


Soon be 4!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Soon be 4!



Then 3


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Elder Son and I planned to ride into Stuttgart together so he learns the best route into the city on his way to college. Just got up and it's pishing it down, So he'll take the tram and I'm going back to bed. See you later.


You could have showed him how to manage cycling in the rain at least.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You could have showed him how to manage cycling in the rain at least.



Sorry, I thought that's what I did...


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sorry, I thought that's what I did...


He took the tram, you went back to bed. Thats not showing him how to manage cycling in the rain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> He took the tram, you went back to bed. Thats not showing him how to manage cycling in the rain.



Seems a sensible policy to me. That's why trams have a roof.

Alternative more sensible answer is that he rides a Canyon MTB with no mudguards and he has to be vaguely smart on arrival.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Seems a sensible policy to me. That's why trams have a roof.
> 
> Alternative more sensible answer is that he rides a Canyon MTB with no mudguards and he has to be vaguely smart on arrival.


Light waterproofs, removed when he got there.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Seems a sensible policy to me. That's why trams have a roof.
> 
> Alternative more sensible answer is that he rides a Canyon MTB with no mudguards and he has to be vaguely smart on arrival.


Light waterproofs, removed when he got there.

As for trams with roofs,


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Light waterproofs, removed when he got there.
> 
> As for trams with roofs,
> View attachment 486353



Okay, _our _trams have a roof...


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did they use sticky backed plastic as well?


Nah, not so many projects going on, although Bo'sun Joe showed you how to draw.





http://www.joetheartguy.com/captain-jinks-show.html

He's a pretty good artist, esp. in water color. Nothing to set the world alight, I remember at Uni, they asked me what started me on to drawing, I replied that I was an adherent of the Bo'sun Joe school, drawing knowing snorts from the other two Peorians in class.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, _our _trams have a roof...
> 
> View attachment 486354


Because Germany is efficient, as my Ma would have told you.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> He took the tram, you went back to bed. Thats not showing him how to manage cycling in the rain.



I'm a firm believer that there's no such thing as bad weather, just a very good excuse to go back to bed.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm a firm believer that there's no such thing as bad weather, just a very good excuse to go back to bed.


And yours wasn't.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> And yours wasn't.


Parental sleepiness can be the key to self reliance in youth.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Failing tea, there's always chocolate...


Chocolate is like the Force-it has a light side, a dark side and it holds the Universe together.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2019)

You know when people begin a sentence with " I cannot begin to describe !"

You know d **n well that the next sentence is going to be to describe what they cannot begin to describe !


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2019)

Farking raging insomnia. I feel bloody ghastly.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Chocolate is like the Force-it has a light side, a dark side and it holds the Universe together.



Love that - gonna borrow it


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Sep 2019)

I was just looking at openstreetmaps with the cycling layer on and thinking, _we're doing quite well for cycle routes in the UK_...



Then I zoomed out:


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2019)

I'm half way through spraying a trivet.


----------



## postman (23 Sep 2019)

It's 17-15 ish.Postman would like the congregation to know,he still has it at 69 and 3/4.What a fantastic day of decorating.First was a full wash down with lightly soapy water.Then wiped down with clear hot water.During that i noticed seven cracks in the walls and ceiling.They were gouged out using the end of a screwdriver.They were wetted and cleaned out.Then they got well filled and left to dry.Sand papered walls down removed flaking paint,where i painted before and the plaster was not dry we had just had all the walls and ceilings in the house skimmed.First coat of white emulsion on walls to block out old colour.Then tidied up and washed floor.then painted ceiling,yes i know i did it second,but i needed the filler to harden off..When all done dust sheets up and cleaned the floor again.All done by 15-58.Totally brilliant.Mixed next covering coat which is magnolia.Tomorrow a visit to B & Q for the two colours which will be the final coats.Chimney breast and two alcoves a bold colour Ceiling three walls a contrasting colour,door,door frame , window bottom and skirting not sure yet.All in all a fabulous day dahlings.


----------



## Skanker (23 Sep 2019)

You make me feel a bit lazy Posty.
Today I had coffee on the back of my boat, went to Sainsbury’s for milk and bought a spanner from Homebase, and absolutely nothing else!


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2019)

Hmm, well I put away the last of Saturday night's shopping - the stuff that didn't need fridge-ifying or tupperware-ing, put the cat carrier back in the garage and rearranged some kitchen cupboards to accommodate the little stashette of canned and dried goods that I've been accumulating to counteract possible Brexit shortages. Nowt special there, just the usual cupboard staples.

Have spent the afternoon writing. But that's been something of an exercise in frustration.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2019)

Postman has done decorating...

Pfffft! Lightweight! 

I've just sprayed the other side of my trivet


----------



## roadrash (23 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Postman has done decorating...
> 
> Pfffft!
> 
> I've just sprayed the other side of my trivet




how the other half live eh....


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> French and Polish, plus German, a working knowledge of Flemish (i.e. Dutch - I can read and understand far better than speak) and a smattering of Russian.


Jumping back a few days..
English is my first, and only fluent language (though some might doubt that )
I can still remember a bit of Hebrew, from when I worked and lived there. A smattering of school French & German, plus, more recently, some Polish words and phrases that I've learnt, and been taught, at work to have a laugh with the Polish drivers.
It's a fun way to spend a bit of time in the driver's room, with them laughing at me murdering their language


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> ...plus, more recently, some Polish words and phrases that I've learnt, and been taught, at work to have a laugh with the Polish drivers. It's a fun way to spend a bit of time in the driver's room, with them laughing at me murdering their language



Polish is hellaciously easy to mangle, so rest assured, you won't be alone there. 

On the other hand, if you can master this tongue-twister, you'll impress them:

Nie pieprz Pietrze wieprza pieprzem, bo prypieprzesz wieprza Pietrze.


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Had a wonderful afternoon at the pet service in Ely Cathedral with Madam Lexicat.
> 
> Lexi was the only cat (afaik) and so many people came to fuss her and compliment her and take her photo. She was also photographed for the local paper and filmed for TV. She took it all in her stride - that cat's a star and a wonderful ambassador for rescue cats.
> 
> The odd embarrassing moment was had when Madam swung a hind leg over her ears and started washing her inside leg in public. Yep, she was that chilled LOL.



I believe there was a cat in a blue pushchair as well. Or should that be pusschair? I'll get my coat.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Polish is hellaciously easy to mangle, so rest assured, you won't be alone there.
> 
> On the other hand, if you can master this tongue-twister, you'll impress them:
> 
> Nie pieprz Pietrze wieprza pieprzem, bo prypieprzesz wieprza Pietrze.


I can't read it... Only get my help from translation sites, and drivers


----------



## Ripple (23 Sep 2019)

I just have eaten buckwheat porridge with butter and milk. Mmmmmm.

My belly is just about to explode.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2019)

mybike said:


> I believe there was a cat in a blue pushchair as well. Or should that be pusschair? I'll get my coat.



That was a library picture - it was taken from the service a few years ago. 

And yeah, I think you'll be needing that coat.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I can't read it... Only get my help from translation sites, and drivers



You got your ting in a twost?


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2019)

postman said:


> It's 17-15 ish.Postman would like the congregation to know,he still has it at 69 and 3/4.What a fantastic day of decorating.First was a full wash down with lightly soapy water.Then wiped down with clear hot water.During that i noticed seven cracks in the walls and ceiling.They were gouged out using the end of a screwdriver.They were wetted and cleaned out.Then they got well filled and left to dry.Sand papered walls down removed flaking paint,where i painted before and the plaster was not dry we had just had all the walls and ceilings in the house skimmed.First coat of white emulsion on walls to block out old colour.Then tidied up and washed floor.then painted ceiling,yes i know i did it second,but i needed the filler to harden off..When all done dust sheets up and cleaned the floor again.All done by 15-58.Totally brilliant.Mixed next covering coat which is magnolia.Tomorrow a visit to B & Q for the two colours which will be the final coats.Chimney breast and two alcoves a bold colour Ceiling three walls a contrasting colour,door,door frame , window bottom and skirting not sure yet.All in all a fabulous day dahlings.


That sounds like way too much hard work. So much easier to hand over a cheque to somebody else to DIFY (do it for you)


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh, btw, this is a pic of Lexi and me at the pet service back in 2017... So now you know what I look like LOL. (pic courtesy of the Wisbech Standard)
> 
> View attachment 486309


Most people use a scarf when it's cold.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Most people use a scarf when it's cold.



@Reynard clearly believes in Beauty Without Cruelty (with apologies to Nanny Ogg...)


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> @Reynard clearly believes in Beauty Without Cruelty (with apologies to Nanny Ogg...)


You ever seen a sheep with two, or more, years wool?


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> You ever seen a sheep with two, or more, years wool?



It's a reference to a Terry Pratchett book. While at the Opera Someone challenges Nanny Ogg about her fur scarf, because it is eating their chocolates. She responds that she is a believer in "beauty without cruelty". It is in fact her cat, lying on her shoulders.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's a reference to a Terry Pratchett book. While at the Opera Someone challenges Nanny Ogg about her fur scarf, because it is eating their chocolates. She responds that she is a believer in "beauty without cruelty". It is in fact her cat, lying on her shoulders.


You never have seen two years wool on a sheep then.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Most people use a scarf when it's cold.





This one is self-heating, with a built in vibrating function and secure fastening system.



Andy in Germany said:


> @Reynard clearly believes in Beauty Without Cruelty (with apologies to Nanny Ogg...)



And that's where Lexi happens to be right now - draped across my shoulders. It's one of her favourite places to sit of an evening.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's a reference to a Terry Pratchett book. While at the Opera Someone challenges Nanny Ogg about her fur scarf, because it is eating their chocolates. She responds that she is a believer in "beauty without cruelty". It is in fact her cat, lying on her shoulders.



That's not any old Cat though, that's 'Greebo'.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Sep 2019)

I got a 15% discount at Q Park Piccadilly on Saturday!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> You got your ting in a twost?


At least he doesn't have pepper on his roast pig in the oven.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> At least he doesn't have pepper on his roast pig.



True


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Sep 2019)

I added that bit about the oven, even though google said something about a furnace. I'm not close enough to Chicago to be much of an expert on Polish, I'm afraid. Hungarian either, even though I have a lot of Hungarians in town here, due to the old railway car shops. They used to do wood inlay and marquetry, back in the days of wooden coach interiors.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> At least he doesn't have pepper on his roast pig in the oven.



Steak au poivre would be better, but unfortunately beef and pepper don't rhyme in Polish...


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2019)

I've just been listening to a bloke on the local radio phone in talking about how he's from Hungary working here as a waiter. It reminded me of when me,my brother and mum and dad went on holiday to Blackpool in 1975. We had a Hungarian waiter serving our table during the week. I remember him telling my dad that he came over here after the Hungarian uprising in 1956. My dad called him 'whip it quick' because as soon as you put your knife and fork on your plate after eating,he'd take it right from under your nose. I also remember a couple from Oldham in the next table who were on their honeymoon. I've often wondered if they are still together.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Sep 2019)

Mrs Slowmotion found a ten inch papaya in Shepherds Bush Market this morning. I can hardly wait for breakfast.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

Mmmmm, papaya... 

I do prefer the smaller yellow ones though.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Mrs Slowmotion found a ten inch papaya in Shepherds Bush Market this morning. I can hardly wait for breakfast.
> View attachment 486443


Don't


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Don't


It's quite scary!


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's quite scary!


Needn't be...


----------



## slowmotion (24 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, papaya...
> 
> I do prefer the smaller yellow ones though.


I'll report back later today.

EDIT: Actually, it feels pretty hard. We might leave it for a while to see if it becomes a bit more tender.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

slowmotion said:


> EDIT: Actually, it feels pretty hard. We might leave it for a while to see if it becomes a bit more tender.



This is a gripe of mine - that loads of fruit tends to be sold in a state of ripeness whereupon it has more in common with military ordnance than with comestibles...


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

Anyways, I'm off to the Land of Nod. Nunnight xxx


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I'm off to the Land of Nod. Nunnight xxx


Tis thataway






or maybe it's


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2019)

One frame packed and boxed ready for shipment


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2019)

Morning!
I think it's raining .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2019)

Ooh! That sounds interesting ! . A flet nix crime drama which takes place in an interview room for the whole programme. I think watching the making of an episode of the Archers would have more action .


----------



## derrick (24 Sep 2019)

It's raining here.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2019)

We have just had a 5 minute downpour! 
We now have a lake on our gravel drive !


----------



## Threevok (24 Sep 2019)

Got soaked getting into work and found this - perfectly embedded in my front tyre






I'm not sure if it's a wind-up


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Threevok said:


> Got soaked getting into work and found this - perfectly embedded in my front tyre
> 
> View attachment 486455
> 
> ...


Need to be in control?


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2019)

Raining here too, several Cats have let me know by sharing their sogginess with me. 

Lord Fluffington is showing his intelligence by just bedding down on the pouffe, 'tomcatting' can wait for another day it seems.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2019)

This is my first ever message sent from my phone!


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2019)

I've been waiting for the chap from the housing association to fix my boiler since 7.30am.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've been waiting for the chap from the housing association to fix my boiler since 7.30am.


Isn't that always the way? They say they'll be there today, and you wait the whole day. Other times, they say they'll be there today, and everything goes off at 7:30 a.m..


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You know when people begin a sentence with " I cannot begin to describe !"
> 
> You know d **n well that the next sentence is going to be to describe what they cannot begin to describe !


I'm literally speechless...#rantover. Symps to all those with ailments, non-arrived repairpersons et al.


----------



## mybike (24 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> This is a gripe of mine - that loads of fruit tends to be sold in a state of ripeness whereupon it has more in common with military ordnance than with comestibles...



Why I won't buy plums that aren't local.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

It's chucking it down here as well. Poppy and Lexi have both declined to venture forth into the great outdoors. Poppy is currently on my bed and Lexi is draped across the dining room table.

I'm sitting here writing and doing paperwork and watching the news. A brief foray onto the Book of Faces has already turned up the first "Enemies of the People" post... 

It's made me reach for a very strong


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tis thataway
> View attachment 486445
> 
> 
> ...



You're a genius @classic33  You've no idea how much I appreciate the fact that you make me laugh.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

mybike said:


> Why I won't buy plums that aren't local.



I buy most of my fruit & veg on yellow sticker. And my observation is made from that. Usually, stuff tends to need at least another week in a warm room even then...

People think I'm nuts when I buy squishy mangoes and squishy avocados, but they're bang on like that.


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Isn't that always the way? They say they'll be there today, and you wait the whole day. Other times, they say they'll be there today, and everything goes off at 7:30 a.m..



I'm getting psyched up now! only 1 hour to go then if they haven't turned up by 1pm it'll mean they won't be coming! The last time they didn't turn up for an appointment they said they did turn up,but i didn't answer when they knocked on my door. They lied then,so i'll be expecting more lies!


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

About to pop some cheese and onion rolls in the oven. I has a hungry.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2019)

I received training on how to use a self service till today ! 

It felt unnatural ! I like being served ! I think health and safety should be informed as to what kind of dangers are being unleashed on the public!

I won't be doing it again !


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

Mmmmm, that was tasty... 

Cheese and onion rolls off the Tesco deli counter, with a dab of sweet chilli sauce on the side. Plus I had two  and half an avocado.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I received training on how to use a self service till today !
> 
> It felt unnatural ! I like being served ! I think health and safety should be informed as to what kind of dangers are being unleashed on the public!
> 
> I won't be doing it again !



Agreed! I hate those horrible excrescences with a vengeance. Unexpected item in the bagging area indeed...


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm getting psyched up now! only 1 hour to go then if they haven't turned up by 1pm it'll mean they won't be coming! The last time they didn't turn up for an appointment they said they did turn up,but i didn't answer when they knocked on my door. They lied then,so i'll be expecting more lies!


As expected they didn't turn up! Well they did do,but at 1.20 which was out of the between 8 and 1pm time given to me. I left my flat at 1.03pm,returning at 2.42 to find a note from them behind my door,saying 'You've missed your appointment', like it's my fault!. I'm not happy at all!!


----------



## Phaeton (24 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> As expected they didn't turn up! Well they did do,but at 1.20 which was out of the between 8 and 1pm time given to me. I left my flat at 1.03pm,returning at 2.42 to find a note from them behind my door,saying 'You've missed your appointment', like it's my fault!. I'm not happy at all!!


The appointment was until 13:00 & you left at 13:03 you do not have my sympathy


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> The appointment was until 13:00 & you left at 13:03 you do not have my sympathy


13.03 is *after* the 5 hours they needed to come out to me. If they operate on a "we'll say between 8 and 1,but if we can't be arsed we'll come later than that' basis,then they should stipulate that!


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I received training on how to use a self service till today !
> 
> It felt unnatural ! I like being served ! I think health and safety should be informed as to what kind of dangers are being unleashed on the public!
> 
> I won't be doing it again !


I've left the shopping there, when I've been told that they're the only "tills" open. I'd go online if I wanted that sort of service from a shop.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

My tea has gone cold.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> I've left the shopping there, when I've been told that they're the only "tills" open. I'd go online if I wanted that sort of service from a shop.


I was just after some watch batteries.
It was a frightening experience. I may have to have a lie down .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2019)

Will the weather hold off long enough for a ride round Combe later on ?


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was just after some watch batteries.
> It was a frightening experience. I may have to have a lie down .



Speaking of watch batteries, can anyone recommend where I can get really good ones that last. Since the watch place I have used for yonks closed, I can't seem to find a battery that lasts more than 6 months or so...


----------



## postman (24 Sep 2019)

Late start to decorating today,we went to B & Q but Mrs P did not like the price of their paint.So back across Leeds to Homebase right near us..Colours picked Ceiling and three walls Matt Silver Mist emulsion,Silver Mist Satin finish woodwork.Chimney breast and two alcoves,Lapis Blue.Manage to second coat walls and ceiling,before i ran out of steam.Easy day tomorrow,due to a coffee morning i will only have to undercoat the woodwork.Thursday will see the final colour going on the ceiling and walls,i hope it covers i don't fancy a fourth coat.Oh and i have broken my telly,computer specs,the ones with the shaded lens due to my double vision.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> 13.03 is *after* the 5 hours they needed to come out to me. If they operate on a "we'll say between 8 and 1,but if we can't be arsed we'll come later than that' basis,then they should stipulate that!


It's also 3 minutes after the guys lunch is likely to finish, if your boiler is that impotent to you, then waiting an extra few minutes wouldn't have hurt you, but heyho you seem to like conflict.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> impotent



Are you sure that's the right word to use in this instance?  I now have to hold you to account for a very... interesting... mental picture.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Sep 2019)

Just finished a nice cup of green tea.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure that's the right word to use in this instance?  I now have to hold you to account for a very... interesting... mental picture.


I thought it was a fitting word, get it plumbing, fitting, I'll get my coat


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I thought it was a fitting word, get it plumbing, fitting, I'll get my coat



Leave the coat where it is. Award yourself a beer / cake / bar of chocolate / cigar (delete as appropriate) instead.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

Working on "A Secret Shame" is hard going. But I now have two verses and a very dire need for another


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2019)

Elder Son is coming over all artistic. He's come up with a song tor when he's riding on a shared use path. In German:

"_Freude, freude, freude, freude, wann der Fahrradweg ist Frei,
Freude Freude freude, freude, wann sie lassen uns vorbei_"

It loses a bit in translation:

"Joy, joy, joy, joy, when the cycleway is free,
Joy, joy, joy, joy, when you let us ride past"

But if you sing the German version to this tune, you'll get the idea:



He says it works pretty well: people move over but don't feel angry or threatened...


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Elder Son is coming over all artistic. He's come up with a song tor when he's riding on a shared use path. In German:
> 
> "_Freude, freude, freude, freude, wann der Fahrradweg ist Frei,
> Freude Freude freude, freude, wann sie lassen uns vorbei_"
> ...




Love it!


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

My cats, on the other hand....

Are not so enamoured of me when I sing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Sep 2019)

Unbelievable excitement in Fondo mansions tonight! Installing Sky Q mini box no.2!


----------



## Speicher (24 Sep 2019)

One of the cats that adopted me arrived here just before Guy Fawke's night. I was advised to close the curtains, and turn up the volume on the television. If that strategy failed, then I should try singing loudly. I only know the first two lines of "Magic Moments" and made up the words. It did the trick. Tasha did not notice the noise from the fireworks, once I started singing. .


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> My cats, on the other hand....
> 
> Are not so enamoured of me when I sing.



To be fair he hasn't tested it on cats yet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2019)

Hmm... Just got back from day one of three 'trial days' at a prospective employer and a new job opportunity has just come up. 

It fulfils three of my four criteria: It's in a vaguely rural area, involves working with people with psychological issues and who are struggling to get into work, and it's practical and creative, in fact they are specifically asking for people like carpenters, who are creatively talented.

Only problem is we'd have to move to Radolfzell am Bodensee which is in a beautiful part of Germany but still...

On the other hand, while the place I'm visiting is great, I don't think I'd fit there.

So do I apply to Radolfzell?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2019)

This evening's ride round Combe was cancelled as my friend said that rain was moving in about 4. Well by about 5 it was still sunny but there were storm clouds moving in in the distance. I thought I would risk it . It might skirt South of the circuit !
As I left Chippenham I could see grey clouds moving in around the circuit. I managed a lap and a bit before it started spotting and then it rained!
2 laps and I thought that I was wet and couldn't get much wetter! Starting the third lap I got much wetter! The rooster tails were coming off both front and rear wheels. I was fascinated watching then being blown off the front wheel. First to the right and then to the left, sometimes straight ahead.
Whilst this was going on my back and my feet were soaking !
I stopped to shelter for a while and then did 2 more laps.
I returned home soaking wet .


----------



## Speicher (24 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmm... Just got back from day one of three 'trial days' at a prospective employer and a new job opportunity has just come up.
> 
> It fulfils three of my four criteria: It's in a vaguely rural area, involves working with people with psychological issues and who are struggling to get into work, and it's practical and creative, in fact they are specifically asking for people like carpenters, who are creatively talented.
> 
> ...



I can see no reason why you shouldn't apply. I would still do the next two trial days, to find out more, and to help your decision-making process. 

I think I have been to St Gallen, and yes Radolfzell am Bodensee looks lovely.


----------



## Ripple (24 Sep 2019)

I am lucky enough (_cough_) to work outside. And it was raining until 3pm today. I went to the office before 3pm to sort some paperwork. Manager looked through the window (it was raining cats and dogs at that moment):
- Do you want me to sort it out as slow as I can?
Me:
- Yes please ...
When he finished the rain stopped and the sun came out. Very good timing. 

Our Cat The Special Employee slept all day on a small box with screws. Don't ask me why she thought that box is comfortable for her ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Sep 2019)

Apple crumble and custard. Yummmmmm


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Speaking of watch batteries, can anyone recommend where I can get really good ones that last. Since the watch place I have used for yonks closed, I can't seem to find a battery that lasts more than 6 months or so...


Tescos. Bought my last battery from the local one(on yellow sticker) 21/2years ago. A CR3021 twin pack.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmm... Just got back from day one of three 'trial days' at a prospective employer and a new job opportunity has just come up.
> 
> It fulfils three of my four criteria: It's in a vaguely rural area, involves working with people with psychological issues and who are struggling to get into work, and it's practical and creative, in fact they are specifically asking for people like carpenters, who are creatively talented.
> 
> ...


How much would the move cost. And not just using moneytary measurements.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Speaking of watch batteries, can anyone recommend where I can get really good ones that last. Since the watch place I have used for yonks closed, I can't seem to find a battery that lasts more than 6 months or so...


I bought some Kodak ones in Poundland today. Will have to see how long they last.
They were a multi pack so I will have plenty of useful ones that I haven't found a use for.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I bought some Kodak ones in Poundland today. Will have to see how long they last.
> They were a multi pack so I will have plenty of useful ones that I haven't found a use for.


Around three months.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2019)

Ripple said:


> I am lucky enough (_cough_) to work outside. And it was raining until 3pm today. I went to the office before 3pm to sort some paperwork. Manager looked through the window (it was raining cats and dogs at that moment):
> - Do you want me to sort it out as slow as I can?
> Me:
> - Yes please ...
> ...


They pick some strange places. My old cats used to have their kittens in the coal shed and our last two cats were born in a box of nails .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Around three months.


My JCB ones lasted longer than that.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> To be fair he hasn't tested it on cats yet.





Though to be fair, I can't hold a tune in a bathtub, let alone a bucket...


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmm... Just got back from day one of three 'trial days' at a prospective employer and a new job opportunity has just come up.
> 
> It fulfils three of my four criteria: It's in a vaguely rural area, involves working with people with psychological issues and who are struggling to get into work, and it's practical and creative, in fact they are specifically asking for people like carpenters, who are creatively talented.
> 
> ...



Sounds like it's worth a punt. If it's not for you, then you can always say no. On the other hand, if you don't apply, then there will always be that niggling regret...


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> This evening's ride round Combe was cancelled as my friend said that rain was moving in about 4. Well by about 5 it was still sunny but there were storm clouds moving in in the distance. I thought I would risk it . It might skirt South of the circuit !
> As I left Chippenham I could see grey clouds moving in around the circuit. I managed a lap and a bit before it started spotting and then it rained!
> 2 laps and I thought that I was wet and couldn't get much wetter! Starting the third lap I got much wetter! The rooster tails were coming off both front and rear wheels. I was fascinated watching then being blown off the front wheel. First to the right and then to the left, sometimes straight ahead.
> Whilst this was going on my back and my feet were soaking !
> ...



As Muddy Talker would say, "It's raining and the track is wet" 

Hope you've dried out and warmed up.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

Ripple said:


> Our Cat The Special Employee slept all day on a small box with screws. Don't ask me why she thought that box is comfortable for her ...



Cat logic.  Not for us mere humans to understand.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tescos. Bought my last battery from the local one(on yellow sticker) 21/2years ago. A CR3021 twin pack.



I'll have a look. Not sure what size of button battery my watch takes - it is one of the smaller ones...


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'll have a look. Not sure what size of button battery my watch takes - it is one of the smaller ones...


CR1220?


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> CR1220?



Sorry, I don't know... And I don't have the right tool to get the back of my watch off.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sorry, I don't know... And I don't have the right tool to get the back of my watch off.


Not marked on the back of the watch?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (24 Sep 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/environment/datablog/2009/sep/02/carbon-emissions-per-person-capita

I'm ashamed to be Australian. 

Our emissions per capita is double that of the UK and three times France's (in fact our total emissions equal's France, even though our population is 1/3 France's), and has increased 37% in just over 20 years.
Meanwhile, our PM can't be bothered attending climate action conferences, has been sucking up to Trump in the most disgusting way, and uses all sorts of weasel words and lame excuses for not making any emissions cut commitments.
Yes, before anyone mentions it, I have travelled to Europe by plane for several years in a row, and I wish there was a more environmentally friendly way to do that long trip that didn't take so much time.

The data in the above web page makes very depressing reading.

I know I should probably have posted this in the News... sub-forum, but I don't use that sub-forum, and just needed to get this off my chest.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Sep 2019)

For the first time ever, I added the giblets to my chicken stock, including the neck. It took so long to reduce that I entirely missed yet more Brexit bollocks on the 10pm news.

RESULT!


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not marked on the back of the watch?



No. Just the watch make and serial number.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> This is my first ever message sent from my phone!


I tried to answer it but the phone wouldn't connect.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> No. Just the watch make and serial number.


Ladies watch, I'll stick my neck out and say an LR44.

You can say it's wrong after you check.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ladies watch, I'll stick my neck out and say an LR44.
> 
> You can say it's wrong after you check.



FWIW it's Seiko that I've had since 1994...


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> FWIW it's Seiko that I've had since 1994...


Lasted a wee bit longer than six months.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Lasted a wee bit longer than six months.



The watch, yes. The battery, not so much LOL


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sorry, I don't know... And I don't have the right tool to get the back of my watch off.



This is what you might need,

https://www.watchbattery.co.uk/shop/products/TL-K39634.shtml

Have you got a teensy tiny screwdriver that you could use instead?


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/environment/datablog/2009/sep/02/carbon-emissions-per-person-capita
> 
> I'm ashamed to be Australian.
> 
> ...


And I don't like Trump, either. Four flusher.


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2019)

I have bought batteries from The Battery House.

There used to be an excellent local luggage, handbag, purses, etc shop who also sold batteries, and changed them for me. His successor decided not to do watch batteries or straps. My watch collection is mostly "novelty" watches, such as my KitKat watch, Wallace and Gromit, a train watch and the brightest bright pink watch that is very very pink, one with a wooden background and others equally unusual. . 

Sadly the local Jewellery shop (who sells "sensible" watches) is very openly disdainful about my choice of watch. No alternative but to buy batteries on line and change them myself now.


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2019)

If I wanted to buy a new watch, this might make it onto my watch list. 

https://www.woodenwatchshop.co.uk/product/timbr-georgia-womens-wooden-watch-uk/


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2019)

Or this one: 
https://www.holzkern.com/en/calm-amaranth-amaranth.html


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> This is what you might need,
> 
> https://www.watchbattery.co.uk/shop/products/TL-K39634.shtml
> 
> Have you got a teensy tiny screwdriver that you could use instead?



Hmm...

Unlike some watches, where the back cover just pops open, Seikos have six slots on the rear cover. The tool needed fits into those slots and you unscrew the back.

I do have a back-up watch though. A 1960s ladies Omega. It's a wind-up watch, so no batteries required. Not a bad one to have, and it cost me 50p on a jumble sale. I don't think they realised what it was.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> Sadly the local Jewellery shop (who sells "sensible" watches) is very openly disdainful about my choice of watch. No alternative but to buy batteries on line and change them myself now.



Reckon it's the "you didn't buy that here" syndrome more than anything else...


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

Anyways, I've had my chamomile and lavender tea, and it's time for bed.


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Unlike some watches, where the back cover just pops open, Seikos have six slots on the rear cover. The tool needed fits into those slots and you unscrew the back.
> 
> I do have a back-up watch though. A 1960s ladies Omega. It's a wind-up watch, so no batteries required. Not a bad one to have, and it cost me 50p on a jumble sale. I don't think they realised what it was.



On that linked page, it mentions that if you have a six slot back you need a screw back thingybob.


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2019)

Tis time I wasn't here. Good night every peeps.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> They pick some strange places. My old cats used to have their kittens in the coal shed and our last two cats were born in a box of nails .


My Kissa had her first litter in the bed next to my leg well she started labour there I got up and moved her into the prepared box, not an easy task as at the time I had a 'loft bed' up a 7' ladder. For the 2nd litter I was ready for the signs and arriving home from the pub I could tell she was in labour so plonked her again in a prepared box in the front room and sat with her by my feet as I sat on the settee, however I dozed off after a couple of hours and ended up sat on the end seat with my head on the middle cushion and awoke to her having the 3rd kitten on the other end seat of the settee right next to my head.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like it's worth a punt. If it's not for you, then you can always say no. On the other hand, if you don't apply, then there will always be that niggling regret...





classic33 said:


> How much would the move cost. And not just using moneytary measurements.



Between you, you've basically summed up the problem. That said, there's a couple of good reasons not to stay here as well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> I can see no reason why you shouldn't apply. I would still do the next two trial days, to find out more, and to help your decision-making process.
> 
> I think I have been to St Gallen, and yes Radolfzell am Bodensee looks lovely.



I'll be doing the trial days whatever, mainly because I'm learning lots just by being in a different place with a different organisation for a bit.

Also because otherwise I have to be at the Employment Agency's training course in how to make a better CV and it's a dull as ditch water...


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2019)

Here we go , hat's on it could be a bumpy ride of a day me thinks


----------



## Phaeton (25 Sep 2019)

Off to the airport at 14:30, taking my 89 year old uncle & 94 year old father, they're off to Cyprus for a week.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll be doing the trial days whatever, mainly because I'm learning lots just by being in a different place with a different organisation for a bit.
> 
> Also because otherwise I have to be at the Employment Agency's training course in how to make a better CV and it's a dull as ditch water...


You would think they could get a Marcel Marceau look alike to demonstrate it to make it more interesting!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Here we go , hat's on it could be a bumpy ride of a day me thinks


Oh!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> No. Just the watch make and serial number.


It could be a small button type battery, 364, 377. 
You can get adjustable case openers quite cheaply. I managed to buy a watch tinkerers kit cheaply from a local online site .


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> If I wanted to buy a new watch, this might make it onto my watch list.
> 
> https://www.woodenwatchshop.co.uk/product/timbr-georgia-womens-wooden-watch-uk/



There'd be no point me buying a watch, I never wear one, I haven't worn one since I retired.


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> There'd be no point me buying a watch, I never wear one, I haven't worn one since I retired.


There are occasions when I need to wear a watch. I do not use a mobile phone on a daily or even weekly basis, only in emergencies.

I do not wear jewellery as in bracelets or earrings.

I have put this one at the top of the list. I like the watch because it has a beautiful face*, looks like shimmering water. I have almost entirely opted out of buying presents for anyone, and this will be a present for me, from me and the cats.

https://www.holzkern.com/en/maui-leadwood-nacre.html

Or this one https://www.holzkern.com/en/capri-olivewood-nacre.html 

This one look more "dressy". I shan't post anymore pics of watches. 

* Yes, I already have a beautiful face, don't I? 

Oi, stop laughing!


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> There are occasions when I need to wear a watch. I do not use a mobile phone on a daily or even weekly basis, only in emergencies.
> 
> I do not wear jewellery as in bracelets or earrings.
> 
> ...



The watch looks lovely, I carry a smart phone with me most of the time, theres a clock on the dash of the car, but its very rare I need to know the time.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2019)

I won't bore you with the details of me having put my cardboard and plastic recycling bin out .


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's also 3 minutes after the guys lunch is likely to finish, if your boiler is that impotent to you, then waiting an extra few minutes wouldn't have hurt you, but heyho you seem to like conflict.


When given a time by the HA they ask if you want a morning appointment or an afternoon one. The morning one's from 8 till 1.the afternoon one's from 1 till 6. They don't mention the visiting workman's lunch break and how it'd be best to work around it. Seriously,have you ever waited in 5 hours for someone to turn up then they don't? As far as i was concerned after 1am passed they weren't coming so i went out and did the jobs i'd put on hold for those what turned out to be wasted hours. Now if i'd known he was going to arrive soon after 1pm i'd have waited a little longer. but i was certainly not going to waste another 5 hours on the off chance he might turn up!


----------



## Phaeton (25 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> When given a time by the HA they ask if you want a morning appointment or an afternoon one. The morning one's from 8 till 1.the afternoon one's from 1 till 6. They don't mention the visiting workman's lunch break and how it'd be best to work around it. Seriously,have you ever waited in 5 hours for someone to turn up then they don't? As far as i was concerned after 1am passed they weren't coming so i went out and did the jobs i'd put on hold for those what turned out to be wasted hours. Now if i'd known he was going to arrive soon after 1pm i'd have waited a little longer. but i was certainly not going to waste another 5 hours on the off chance he might turn up!


You're unbelievable. you've got F'all else to do, what was so goddamn impotent that you had to go out within 3 minutes of the expired time, grow up!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You're unbelievable. you've got F'all else to do,



Aw getting mad now i see. Resorting to getting a bit personal.  One could ask what you have to do all day besides waiting for my replies to tear into.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> Aw getting mad now i see. Resorting to getting a bit personal.  One could ask what you have to do all day besides waiting for my replies to tear into.


Not mad at all, just incredulous at your attitude, you purposely went out to prove a point but the only person who was inconvenienced by this is yourself, but then you try to make it everybody else's fault.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Not mad at all, just incredulous at your attitude, you purposely went out to prove a point but the only person who was inconvenienced by this is yourself, but then you try to make it everybody else's fault.


Time to give up the trolling for a reaction now,wouldn't you say? you can't seem to grasp my explanation of yesterday's event,so it's best to leave it at this point in my opinion.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2019)

I'm stuck indoors waiting for a parcel delivery which could be any time today. Washing done, bedding changed, dusting next. Really hope the parcel turns up soon so I can go out for a ride as I hate dusting.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2019)

Just to go back to watch batteries for a bit, I'd suggest it will need either an AG6/LR69 or an AG1/LR621 if it's a small watch.

I've got strips of 5 different sizes of button cell batteries for watches, bike computers & car fobs in the drawer.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Sep 2019)

Beetroot burgers for lunch, with a bit of shrubbery..


----------



## Phaeton (25 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> you can't seem to grasp my explanation of yesterday's event


Oh I fully understand your point, you wanted to show them you're not a person to be messed with, what I fail to understand who apart from you was inconvenienced by your actions?


----------



## roadrash (25 Sep 2019)

@Speicher , how about this..
.


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2019)

Thank you for that suggestion. 

I think I would prefer a much plainer clockface, And a strap that can be changed if necessary.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> Or this one:
> https://www.holzkern.com/en/calm-amaranth-amaranth.html


It's early yet, in the States. I thought the watch brand was Hohenzollern.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> My Kissa had her first litter in the bed next to my leg well she started labour there I got up and moved her into the prepared box, not an easy task as at the time I had a 'loft bed' up a 7' ladder. For the 2nd litter I was ready for the signs and arriving home from the pub I could tell she was in labour so plonked her again in a prepared box in the front room and sat with her by my feet as I sat on the settee, however I dozed off after a couple of hours and ended up sat on the end seat with my head on the middle cushion and awoke to her having the 3rd kitten on the other end seat of the settee right next to my head.


She wanted you to be the first to see them.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> On that linked page, it mentions that if you have a six slot back you need a screw back thingybob.



*DOH* 

I didn't see that. My bad.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Also because otherwise I have to be at the Employment Agency's training course in how to make a better CV and it's a dull as ditch water...



The ditch water here is  as opposed to dull. Gets really stinky at times. The "joy" of living in the fens...


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> There are occasions when I need to wear a watch. I do not use a mobile phone on a daily or even weekly basis, only in emergencies.
> 
> I do not wear jewellery as in bracelets or earrings.
> 
> ...



LOLOLOLOL! 

I wear a watch when I'm out and about. When I'm not out and about, there are enough clocks dotted about the house. Am not a jewellery wearer as such, although I like a bit of (understated) bling. No earrings though as I've no piercings.

The only items I wear all the time are a St Christopher and a locket containing a photo and a memento of someone very dear to me.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> The watch looks lovely, I carry a smart phone with me most of the time, theres a clock on the dash of the car, but its very rare I need to know the time.



Cats are also good clocks. They know exactly what time they are fed, and you can set your agenda by that. 

I know exactly when it's 11am and 7pm


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

Just popped the oven on to preheat. Have some more cheese and onion rolls for lunch.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> LOLOLOLOL!
> 
> I wear a watch when I'm out and about. When I'm not out and about, there are enough clocks dotted about the house. Am not a jewellery wearer as such, although I like a bit of (understated) bling. No earrings though as I've no piercings.
> 
> The only items I wear all the time are a St Christopher and a locket containing a photo and a memento of someone very dear to me.


Reminds me I need to get a new St Michael and St. Botulph.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2019)

Still waiting for the delivery. Dusting has been done (including the fiddly model race cars) and I'm now having a mug of coffee and a cheese & pickle sandwich while waiting for the kitchen floor to dry having cleaned that as well. Next is the vacuuming...

Oh what an exciting week off work I'm haviing.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Reminds me I need to get a new St Michael and St. Botulph.



Those are new ones on me - as wearables, that is.

Although there's a standing joke here in the UK that St Michael is the patron saint of underwear.  (A reference to the fact that Marks & Spencer smalls used to be sold under the "St Michaels" brand...)


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Beetroot burgers for lunch, with a bit of shrubbery..


What was the shubbery like?


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Those are new ones on me - as wearables, that is.
> 
> Although there's a standing joke here in the UK that St Michael is the patron saint of underwear.  (A reference to the fact that Marks & Spencer smalls used to be sold under the "St Michaels" brand...)


Saint Bernard in Ireland.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> What was the shubbery like?


Mainly green ish


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Those are new ones on me - as wearables, that is.
> 
> Although there's a standing joke here in the UK that St Michael is the patron saint of underwear.  (A reference to the fact that Marks & Spencer smalls used to be sold under the "St Michaels" brand...)[/QUOTE
> Military and other risk occupations for St Michael the Archangel, and St.Botulph for travelers.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

I stand enlightened


----------



## roadrash (25 Sep 2019)

rusty (looking rather pleased with himself) has just delivered us a dead mouse...……... mrs roadrash is not pleased


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> rusty (looking rather pleased with himself) has just delivered us a dead mouse...……... mrs roadrash is not pleased



Good for Rusty.  Clever wee chap.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Sep 2019)

Tetanus, Dipheria, Polio booster today ahead of a holiday. Been 14 years since my last vaccinations. Arm ache now but sure it'll feel better in morning.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I stand enlightened


No need to stand.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Sep 2019)

Another 'trial' day. My goodness but they're professional: consultant social worker in for 90 min team discussion about one client, then Psychologist in for another hour to sit in and advise on running discussions about other clients. I learned a great deal about epilepsy and side effects this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> No need to stand.



Sorry, John Bercow's turns of phrase are rubbing off on me.


----------



## Ripple (25 Sep 2019)

I really would like to be a hybrid of an owl and a monkey just to look at and sort out that stupid mole on my back !!!


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Another 'trial' day. My goodness but they're professional: consultant social worker in for 90 min team discussion about one client, then Psychologist in for another hour to sit in and advise on running discussions about other clients.* I learned a great deal about epilepsy and side effects this afternoon.*


Good or bad?


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Good or bad?



I'd never describe Epilepsy as 'good', but I see your point. The stuff I learned was really useful.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'd never describe Epilepsy as 'good', but I see your point. The stuff I learned was really useful.


I meant what you learnt.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> I meant what you learnt.



Thought so. Excellent stuff, just a few tips but really useful.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

I am wearing a cat scarf. I don't have any chocolates within reach, however.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I am wearing a cat scarf. I don't have any chocolates within reach, however.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2019)

I am not wearing a scarf (cat or otherwise), but I do have chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I am not wearing a scarf (cat or otherwise), but I do have chocolate.



I now have both.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I am not wearing a scarf (cat or otherwise), but I do have chocolate.


As do I. 2lb of Galaxy, and the same of Dairy Milk to hand.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> As do I. 2lb of Galaxy, and the same of Dairy Milk to hand.



I have green & black dark pralines... 

I do believe that trumps Galaxy and Dairy Milk by some margin.


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2019)

I have been knitting a scarf with a cat sat beside me, and I have eaten some chocolate.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2019)

Speicher said:


> I have been knitting a scarf with a cat sat beside me, and I have eaten some chocolate.


The cat supervised?


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> The cat supervised?



That is the natural order of things.


----------



## mybike (25 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Speaking of watch batteries, can anyone recommend where I can get really good ones that last. Since the watch place I have used for yonks closed, I can't seem to find a battery that lasts more than 6 months or so...



I've used the Small Battery Company in the past. They do batteries you won't find elsewhere.



Reynard said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Unlike some watches, where the back cover just pops open, Seikos have six slots on the rear cover. The tool needed fits into those slots and you unscrew the back.



I used to work with a guy who'd been a toolmaker. One day he needed a tool to open a watch so he just made one out of a piece of scrap metal.

Alternatively you can buy keys on Ebay.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2019)

mybike said:


> I've used the Small Battery Company in the past. They do batteries you won't find elsewhere.



Ooh, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ooh, thanks for the heads up.


You'll have to say which battery size you ended up using.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Sep 2019)

I put my Venus fly trap plant outside on top of the soil on one of my palm trees. It wasn't attracting any insects on my window bottom. I checked it a while ago and saw that three of its jaw thingies were closed.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2019)

Sleep.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2019)

Same here... 
N'night


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2019)

Morning all.


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> The cat supervised?



He was fast asleep, and still supervising me. 

Kizzy takes the day shift of Mouse Watch. Bob prefers the Midnight Watch Shift Change.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2019)

Good morning. Last interview/"Test" day today.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Last interview/"Test" day today.



Good luck 

First parcel dropped off at local myhermes collection point . Now just a couple to collect from the local sorting office .


----------



## Ripple (26 Sep 2019)

I wonder why do lorry drivers have got a million of mirrors if they don't bother to use a single of them ?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2019)

Morning.
You should have reminded me! I almost forgot to put our other recycling bin out !


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Last interview/"Test" day today.




Good luck


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Sep 2019)

A lady just dropped a large bottle of Bailey's Irish Cream in the entrance to the building !!

I managed to use a bit of pipe to clean it up.. Hic..
Stinks


----------



## Phaeton (26 Sep 2019)

Ripple said:


> I wonder why do lorry drivers have got a million of mirrors if they don't bother to use a single of them ?


I wonder why when there is millions of red lights that cyclists never stop at them, is that as accurate?


----------



## Ripple (26 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I wonder why when there is millions of red lights that cyclists never stop at them, is that as accurate?



Oh yeah bloody cyclists. Guilty for absolutely everything.

I was in my car already overtaking a lorry when a blind driver of that lorry decided it's ok to make a right turn. Dash cam rules. Just in case.


----------



## mybike (26 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> You should have reminded me! I almost forgot to put our other recycling bin out !



Nearly put our bin out last night, would have been a day early.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2019)

I've run out of those nice silver balls to decorate a cake !

Will ball bearings do ?


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've run out of those nice silver balls to decorate a cake !
> 
> Will ball bearings do ?


Why not, it'll give it a bit of extra "bite".


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why not, it'll give it a bit of extra "bite".


Perhaps a good addition for Show Stopper on Bake Off ?


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Perhaps a good addition for Show Stopper on Bake Off ?


They'd stop the show, no problem.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2019)

Still cackling after hearing Alan Duncan say in the Commons that parliament has sunk so low that instead of people saying "kiss my arse", they'll be saying "kiss my parliament" 

Anyways, just popped the oven on to do the last of the cheese and onion rolls. Or rather, these are spinach, feta and pine nut ones. A bit poncy, dare I say...


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2019)

I am also currently watching 30 men playing with a funny-shaped ball.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2019)

Actually, it just might be fewer than 30 in a moment...

And it is. The USA have just had a man sent off for dangerous play (a shoulder to the head).

Also, the referee is very easy on the eye.


----------



## gbb (26 Sep 2019)

Osteoarthritis has been moderately bad the last couple weeks...I hardly feel like getting on a bike at the mo...finish work and all I want to do is relax and sit down. It's all a bit cr&p cycling wise.
On the plus side, I unwittingly entertained my 3yo granddaughter a few days ago. She had one of my LED torches, shining it at everything while I was stood at the sink. She guffawed all of a sudden and wouldn't stop laughing. I asked...
'Whatcha laughing at monkey ?'
'I'm shining the torch on your bum' 

And so I ran around the kitchen, mock trying to get away, shouting 'gerroff, gerroff', her chasing me , giggling and laughing like she was having the best fun ever. 

Being a grandad is the best.


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I am also currently watching 30 men playing with a funny-shaped ball.



I'm hoping to watch it later.


----------



## postman (26 Sep 2019)

Day three of painting,and Postie is a little tired.Final coat on ceiling and walls tomorrow,going out for a better brush after tea.Mine seen to be scrubbing it on,not happy.Mind you they are donkey's years old.They are in the bin now.It's going to get slower over the next two days a lot of cutting in ,and my eyesight is not that good,this might be interesting.The Lapis blue is like Marmite you either love it or hate it,i did not pick it.It might grow on me.First coat of that today and it's bit patchy,mind you dark blue on magnolia what did i expect.Anyway i am aiming for Sunday morning to finish that will be the woodwork ,again cutting in so it will be slow.How Mr Angelo painted his ceiling i will never know.

I just had to check on Google that Mr Angelo did paint the ceiling.He did and boy was he fast he must have used a roller.It says he did it between 15-08 and 15-12.Four mins.That's a record in my book.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2019)

mybike said:


> Nearly put our bin out last night, would have been a day early.



Woah, that was close.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> You should have reminded me! I almost forgot to put our other recycling bin out !



Another one. How many more rubbish bin related near misses can we take?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Good luck
> 
> First parcel dropped off at local myhermes collection point . Now just a couple to collect from the local sorting office .





meta lon said:


> Good luck



Many thanks.

The conclusion (on both sides) is that although I like them and they like me, I'm not really suited to that department. They did say they'll look for somewhere else in the organisation. We shall see.

In other news, two rejection letters in the inbox this evening.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Sep 2019)

I'm pondering how much easier it was to build a 36 spoke wheel than a 32 spoke wheel.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2019)

Ah, a nice 

Managed to summon the energy to run some errands this arvo. They were about to do the markdowns in the Co-op when I popped in for a local paper. So I stuck around.

I have two lots of oven chips, frankfurters, tiger prawns, a litre of vanilla milk, a pineapple and a large piece of blacksticks shropshire blue cheese. 

Will do fish & chips tonight - I have some lovely sea bass fillets in the fridge.


----------



## Ripple (26 Sep 2019)

I think I worked all day with a young man whom was high on drugs. Seriously. His behaviour was ... Sum up all known personality disorders and multiply it by 10 times. 

Jeez.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Sep 2019)

I had Sausage*, Egg, Chips and Beans for tea. 

* well 2 Sausages actually.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I had Sausage*, Egg, Chips and Beans for tea.
> 
> * well 2 Sausages actually.



Someone might upbraid you for having "two liquids" on your plate.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2019)

My fish, chips and peas was lovely.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> My fish, chips and peas was lovely.


What about the rest of us!


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> What about the rest of us!



Well no one said they were coming...


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well no one said they were coming...


Did anyone say we weren't?


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did anyone say we weren't?



The fact that no one knocked on my door is evidence enough.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> The fact that no one knocked on my door is evidence enough.


Your hearing is affected when you're eating. Your Eustachian tubes not properly regulating the air pressure in your middle ears being a common cause.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Someone might upbraid you for having "two liquids" on your plate.


Ah but my Egg was set, I like em flipped over.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Your hearing is affected when you're eating. Your Eustachian tubes not properly regulating the air pressure in your middle ears being a common cause.



Mmf... Pardon?


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Your hearing is affected when you're eating. Your Eustachian tubes not properly regulating the air pressure in your middle ears being a common cause.



My hearing is futzed even if not eating. But the cats will let me know if someone's at the door.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2019)

This talk of food reminds me I must get some bacon out of the freezer for tomorrow's diner and also add a baguette to tomorrow's shopping list.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mmf... Pardon?


Proof positive of the eating & hearing loss, from elsewhere.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2019)

Bacon now defrosting.

And I somehow seem to have booked a gig ticket, hotel and rail tickets for the middle of next month, so that's now four times that @Reynard will have to wave at trains in October.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Bacon now defrosting.
> 
> And I somehow seem to have booked a gig ticket, hotel and rail tickets for the middle of next month, so that's now four times that @Reynard will have to wave at trains in October.



I'll do my best!


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2019)

I have just had a very fine apple and salted caramel pastry.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'll do my best!


Just wave at random trains as they go past. No-one, but you, will know.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just wave at random trains as they go past. No-one, but you, will know.


I'll know - I'll be checking at every rail crossing and lineside house between Ely & Manea


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I'll know - I'll be checking at every rail crossing and lineside house between Ely & Manea



Once you've gone over the Hundred Foot, you'd have gone too far...


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2019)

Humming and hawing over a Claud Butler hardtail that's up for sale for £35 at the local recycling centre. I had been looking at the top of the range junior Rockrider from Decathlon to use as a bad road / mucky weather bike, but I'd need to replace the whole drivetrain on the Rockrider as its geared far too low for out here, which seems a really silly thing to do with a new bike.

The CB looks like the right size for me but it does need a fair bit of work. Work doesn't bother me - it's a good excuse to learn how to do stuff. Then I could gear it the way I want.

What do you folks think? Worth going to Witchford to have a look?


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Humming and hawing over a Claud Butler hardtail that's up for sale for £35 at the local recycling centre. I had been looking at the top of the range junior Rockrider from Decathlon to use as a bad road / mucky weather bike, but I'd need to replace the whole drivetrain on the Rockrider as its geared far too low for out here, which seems a really silly thing to do with a new bike.
> 
> The CB looks like the right size for me but it does need a fair bit of work. Work doesn't bother me - it's a good excuse to learn how to do stuff. Then I could gear it the way I want.
> 
> ...


Worth a gander.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Worth a gander.



Maybe... Most of the bikes they have in are either too big for me or BSO. I've always thought if I was patient I'd find a frame and forks that I could build up to my own spec.

Trouble is, I can't seem to find any blurb about the bike, so dunno if it's a good 'un or not...


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Humming and hawing over a Claud Butler hardtail that's up for sale for £35 at the local recycling centre. I had been looking at the top of the range junior Rockrider from Decathlon to use as a bad road / mucky weather bike, but I'd need to replace the whole drivetrain on the Rockrider as its geared far too low for out here, which seems a really silly thing to do with a new bike.
> 
> The CB looks like the right size for me but it does need a fair bit of work. Work doesn't bother me - it's a good excuse to learn how to do stuff. Then I could gear it the way I want.
> 
> ...


Looks very nice. Can't go wrong at 35 pounds.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Sep 2019)

Chicken and mushroom sauce, escalloped potatoes, for supper, followed by apple struedel for dessert.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Maybe... Most of the bikes they have in are either too big for me or BSO. I've always thought if I was patient I'd find a frame and forks that I could build up to my own spec.
> 
> Trouble is, I can't seem to find any blurb about the bike, so dunno if it's a good 'un or not...


Alpina?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Sep 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Chicken and mushroom sauce, escalloped potatoes, for supper, followed by apple struedel for dessert.


Wow, i'd love that now!  I'm just having spud pie and mushy peas.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Alpina?



Don't think so... This looks like it's got a bit of age to it. Plus, if it's the size I think it is, it's a junior bike. So possibly an older Battle Axe. Wish the photo on the website a) was in focus and b) didn't have camera shake...

Either way, looks like a triple up front and a 6 speed on the back, and twist grip shifters.

Assuming it's worth buying, I'd change the cassette and switch from twist shift to trigger shifters.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Don't think so... This looks like it's got a bit of age to it. Plus, if it's the size I think it is, it's a junior bike. So possibly an older Battle Axe. Wish the photo on the website a) was in focus and b) didn't have camera shake...
> 
> Either way, looks like a triple up front and a 6 speed on the back, and twist grip shifters.
> 
> Assuming it's worth buying, I'd change the cassette and switch from twist shift to trigger shifters.


NeedsBe getting a gander then?


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> NeedsBe getting a gander then?



Actually, it's a Pinelake.

Doesn't cost me to go and have a look, I suppose. Just need to check if seatpost isn't stuck or if the forks are borked, that sort of thing. If the frame and forks are in good order, might be worth it.

Better than spending nearly £300 on the Rockrider. I'd have to give up the idea of disk brakes though...


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Actually, it's a Pinelake.
> 
> Doesn't cost me to go and have a look, I suppose. Just need to check if seatpost isn't stuck or if the forks are borked, that sort of thing. If the frame and forks are in good order, might be worth it.
> 
> Better than spending nearly £300 on the Rockrider. I'd have to give up the idea of disk brakes though...


Do as a daily workbike though.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Do as a daily workbike though.



Yeah. It'll do for a hack / mucky weather / crappy road surface bike. Assuming it's the right size, of course. I wish the folks at the recycling centre would put the frame sizes on the website - don't take much to measure from the BB to the top of the seat tube...

Looks like the rear derailleur has snapped off and the chain's been unshipped. But that's no biggie.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Actually, it's a Pinelake.
> 
> Doesn't cost me to go and have a look, I suppose. Just need to check if seatpost isn't stuck or if the forks are borked, that sort of thing. If the frame and forks are in good order, might be worth it.
> 
> Better than spending nearly £300 on the Rockrider. I'd have to give up the idea of disk brakes though...


It looks like a 'Jump' bike to me, similar to my Saracen 'Blitz' which was great fun bombing down forestry tracks until I came off and bust a collarbone, that then got a loonnng seatpost fitted (600mm plus the fitting from an old post) that I had machined out of seamless alloy tubing so I could ride it as a normal bike.







It's really good in snow.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yeah. It'll do for a hack / mucky weather / crappy road surface bike. Assuming it's the right size, of course. I wish the folks at the recycling centre would put the frame sizes on the website - don't take much to measure from the BB to the top of the seat tube...
> 
> Looks like the rear derailleur has snapped off and the chain's been unshipped. But that's no biggie.


Save them from mis-describing it, and having someone bring it back.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> It looks like a 'Jump' bike to me, similar to my Saracen 'Blitz' which was great fun bombing down forestry tracks until I came off and bust a collarbone, that then got a loonnng seatpost fitted (600mm plus the fitting from an old post) that I had machined out of seamless alloy tubing so I could ride it as a normal bike.
> 
> View attachment 486776
> 
> ...



That's a really nice looking bike @raleighnut  Bet it's still a blast to ride, long seatpost and all.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Save them from mis-describing it, and having someone bring it back.



Yeah... I'm guesstimating from the proportions that this is a 24 inch wheeled bike, as they haven't stated the wheel size either. Usually, they do put the wheel size on at least, but this one is listed as break up for spares.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's a really nice looking bike @raleighnut  Bet it's still a blast to ride, long seatpost and all.


It's a bit hefty with those forks, they only made that size frame (14") as you're not really supposed to sit on the saddle and pedal.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's a really nice looking bike @raleighnut  Bet it's still a blast to ride, long seatpost and all.


I wouldn't be surprised if that Claude Butler had 26" wheels, originally my bike would have looked like this one,


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> It's a bit hefty with those forks, they only made that size frame (14") as you're not really supposed to sit on the saddle and pedal.



LOL, my Chartres hybrid is a 15 inch frame. But yeah, those are pretty heavy duty dampers.



raleighnut said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that Claude Butler had 26" wheels, originally my bike would have looked like this one,
> 
> 
> View attachment 486777



I'll guess I'll find out when I go to have a look. I could ride that bike of yours like a normal bike without having to put a long seatpost in. 

Although it seems to be a trend with kids around here (and some adults) to ride bikes with their knees somewhere in the region of their ears. It is rather comical to watch...


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2019)

BTW, looks like Decathlon no longer do the disc-braked Rockrider 700... So it's a moot point really.

Anyways, off to the Land of Nod for me.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2019)

Morning


----------



## Ripple (27 Sep 2019)

It's Fridayyyyy !!!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Sep 2019)

Morning. Lots of things on the jobs list today, some of which of bike related.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2019)

Jenkins said:


> This talk of food reminds me I must get some bacon out of the freezer for tomorrow's diner and also add a baguette to tomorrow's shopping list.


Does the baguette act as a paperweight ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> It looks like a 'Jump' bike to me, similar to my Saracen 'Blitz' which was great fun bombing down forestry tracks until I came off and bust a collarbone, that then got a loonnng seatpost fitted (600mm plus the fitting from an old post) that I had machined out of seamless alloy tubing so I could ride it as a normal bike.
> 
> View attachment 486776
> 
> ...


It's fun riding in snow isn't it ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> BTW, looks like Decathlon no longer do the disc-braked Rockrider 700... So it's a moot point really.
> 
> Anyways, off to the Land of Nod for me.


You could go for a test ride in your dreams .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2019)

It is fine and sunny here at the moment. There is quite a bit of broken cloud about revealing a light turquoise sky .




I was wondering if a sugar free candyfloss would be just a stick ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2019)

Crumbs ! 

The local news just said that a woman had both of her legs and tips of her fingers amputated after being bitten by an insect in her garden ! 

She had developed sepsis .


----------



## postman (27 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I had Sausage*, Egg, Chips and Beans for tea.
> 
> * well 2 Sausages actually.




Why am i think of Carry On Abroad,when i read that.


----------



## Ripple (27 Sep 2019)

Lewis and Gibbs sits at the same table. Lewis tries to be romantic - "Gibbs, there's something between us ..."

And Rob spoils everything - "Yes. A table".


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2019)

Tipping it down.

Half day. Off out to find an insurance replacement engagement ring (after my wife threw it away be accident), then a nice meal, check into hotel, then off out for Empire Strikes back to a live orchestra.


----------



## mybike (27 Sep 2019)

Something appears to have gone wrong, last post I can see is Monday @ 10:47


----------



## mybike (27 Sep 2019)

mybike said:


> Something appears to have gone wrong, last post I can see is Monday @ 10:47



Then when I post it goes up to 13:13


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2019)

Its all going wonkey in here


----------



## mybike (27 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Its all going wonkey in here



Yep, summats wrong


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2019)

fossyant said:


> Its all going wonkey in here


Doesn't make the thread harder to follow though.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

Ooh! It's all strange!
I feel like a cat walking on a soft bed or riding a bike with a loose front wheel !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

Oooh! It's all very new! 
Still learning! It's like I'm wandering around a new house and haven't worked out where everything thing is !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

Am I the only one in here ?

Help !


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Am I the only one in here ?
> 
> Help !



Hi @Illaveago. I was getting lost in the new forums.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Am I the only one in here ?
> 
> Help !


I know how you feel, I think Café has been split up into bits and I've not found em all yet, luckily I just about remembered my 'password' to log in (normally I let the PC handle all that faffing)


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

Still wandering around in here !
Just noticed there's a walking section! Now do I post on there when I get off to go up steep hills ?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hi @Illaveago. I was getting lost in the new forums.


I beginning to think I was the only one in here !


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I beginning to think I was the only one in here !



I think we were doing the online equivalent of following each other around in a large building.

It does feel a bit like exploring a new house doesn't it?


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Sep 2019)

Newly decorated forum deserves a new avatar.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2019)

Just found my way out of the pub, hic....


----------



## postman (28 Sep 2019)

Helloooooo funny that never heard an echo on here before.


----------



## postman (28 Sep 2019)

Newly decorated CC in my newly decorated front room how about that.Mind you i still have two days of faffing yet.Waiting for the light to improve then i can crack on.Well done i love this.Have i said that before.


----------



## Ripple (28 Sep 2019)

It's Saturday and I was sure I will sleep until 9 am at least. 

Woke up at 5 am or smth. Heard some distant noises - somebody shouting and screaming like they're lost. 

Oh well that's some lost souls tried to find another lost souls on Cycle Chat. 

Couldn't fall asleep so got up at 8 am.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

I'll soon need to do the washing up.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Just found my way out of the pub, hic....


What time did you find your way in?


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

Oooh, oooh, the day just gets more exciting; going to Aldi soon. I may even go to Real, (local version of Tescos). 

I know, _two _supermarkets on the _same day_.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2019)

How are we all today ? 
Our private plate retention form has arrived this morning .


----------



## Slioch (28 Sep 2019)

Oooh. Just found a whole heap of new smilies. That's my entertainment sorted for the rest of the day..........
🤑👽💪🕵️‍♂️🙆‍♀️👠🐉⛄🎂🚲🛴🛣⚖🔝📣🇧🇻🚼🚾🆘🔯🧸⚰☎🚀🏈


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

What the...

I applied to an organisation last week replying to an advertised position.

On the 26th I got a reply saying "Sorry we chose someone else"

This morning (The 28th) I got a notification from the Employment Agency saying there was a new position advertised by this organisation. Went and looked.

It's the _exact same position_, advert placed yesterday.

So I ask again, what on earth?


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What the...
> 
> I applied to an organisation last week replaing to an advertised position.
> 
> ...


Maybe the 'someone else' they chose changed his/her mind, so they have had to readvertise? Makes me wonder why they didn't contact you to see if you were still interested though.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> How are we all today ?
> Our private plate retention form has arrived this morning .


I was surprised that you had your own dinner plate !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What the...
> 
> I applied to an organisation last week replaing to an advertised position.
> 
> ...


Sometimes they are just fishing and there isn't a job really there.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Sep 2019)

Putting my RNLI sticker in the car later. Wish me luck, the stress is palpable.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was surprised that you had your own dinner plate !


Shhhh! You're not supposed to know about his plate. Its private!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What the...
> 
> I applied to an organisation last week replaing to an advertised position.
> 
> ...


I had a group interview a couple of months ago with five of us interviewing for one position. Not one of us got the job. The person giving me feedback said they group interview three or four times before they find their 'ideal' person. 🙄


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Maybe the 'someone else' they chose changed his/her mind, so they have had to readvertise? Makes me wonder why they didn't contact you to see if you were still interested though.



I wondered that, they moved pretty fast though of that's the case: interview; offer; rejection re-advertising, in the space of 24h.

ETA: Other possibility is that someone else had been offered the job by the time I applied on the 26th, then cancelled yesterday on the 27th.

I'll take it to the Emp. Agency on Monday and see what they suggest.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I had a group interview a couple of months ago with five of us interviewing for one position. Not one of us got the job. The person giving me feedback said they group interview three or four times before they find their 'ideal' person. 🙄



That is the other possibility. The thing is, there aren't that many people with my qualifications and they generally don't want to work in this area.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

They just showed Mandy Jones winning the Women's World Road Championship in 1982 in this country on a proper bike !


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

Well, I went to see that Claud Butler yesterday. Had to take a load of garden waste anyways, so figured I could just as well.

@raleighnut was right - it did have 26 inch wheels. 14 inch frame, but with that geometry, it was too big for me.  

Was the age old problem of the top bar being too high and me being smacked where I don't want to be smacked every time I stopped. Steerer tube would've wanting some serious cutting down as well, as the front end was too "tall". Other than that, it would've been ideal. Drat. 

Would've been a nice project for a ground-up rebuild. Shame. Never mind, with patience, I'll find what I'm looking for...

On the flip side, the bods at the tip now know how to measure for frame size. They had no idea it was that simple.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oooh, oooh, the day just gets more exciting; going to Aldi soon. I may even go to Real, (local version of Tescos).
> 
> I know, _two _supermarkets on the _same day_.



The moment has come, all family members are awake, and _we're nearly ready to go_...


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Sep 2019)

Oohh...this all looks a bit posh


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The moment has come, all family members are awake, and _we're nearly ready to go_...



Oh, wrong again: Beautiful daughter has chosen the wrong socks...


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

I'm off to have some lunch. There may be pork pie involved.

Not sure I like this new CC layout...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> What time did you find your way in?



2011


----------



## Ripple (28 Sep 2019)

It looks like I am the only one who's got no problem at all with new look of the forum.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, I went to see that Claud Butler yesterday. Had to take a load of garden waste anyways, so figured I could just as well.
> 
> @raleighnut was right - it did have 26 inch wheels. 14 inch frame, but with that geometry, it was too big for me.


Nah that is a 'quill' stem, you just undo the bolt a bit and whack it with a Nottingham screwdriver, that frees off the clamping wedge and allows the whole stem to drop then you tighten the bolt up again, doesn't do much about the top tube though.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Nah that is a 'quill' stem, you just undo the bolt a bit and whack it with a Nottingham screwdriver, that frees off the clamping wedge and allows the whole stem to drop then you tighten the bolt up again, doesn't do much about the top tube though.



I take it a Nottingham Screwdriver is the same as an Irish Spanner...

How much adjustment is there in a quill stem? I'd have needed to take a good four or five inches off the height at least...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Nah that is a 'quill' stem, you just undo the bolt a bit and whack it with a Nottingham screwdriver, that frees off the clamping wedge and allows the whole stem to drop then you tighten the bolt up again, doesn't do much about the top tube though.



This works until the stem is short enough to push it further down. Otherwise you need a hacksaw.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I take it a Nottingham Screwdriver is the same as an Irish Spanner...
> 
> How much adjustment is there in a quill stem? I'd have needed to take a good four or five inches off the height at least...



I hacked off a couple of centimetres on the quill set on the Wayfarer we just built. I'm not sure how much you can reasonably take off though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I take it a Nottingham Screwdriver is the same as an Irish Spanner...
> 
> How much adjustment is there in a quill stem? I'd have needed to take a good four or five inches off the height at least...



An adjustable spanner in Germany is colloquially known as a "Englander"; I asked if that was because it was because it was flexible and useful, but my colleague said it was because it was inexact but you could hit things with it, bless him.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I hacked off a couple of centimetres on the quill set on the Wayfarer we just built. I'm not sure how much you can reasonably take off though. The Screw thread can keep going down until it hits the tyre.



Fine with rigid forks, but this bike had suspension forks...


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I take it a Nottingham Screwdriver is the same as an Irish Spanner...
> 
> How much adjustment is there in a quill stem? I'd have needed to take a good four or five inches off the height at least...


They will go all the way down to where the front bit intersects the upright.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I take it a Nottingham Screwdriver is the same as an Irish Spanner...
> 
> How much adjustment is there in a quill stem? I'd have needed to take a good four or five inches off the height at least...


this may help to show how they work,


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> this may help to show how they work,
> 
> 
> View attachment 486904



I'd have had to have taken it all the way down, and still it wouldn't have been enough. Nowt you can do when the bike is simply too big.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> They will go all the way down to where the front bit intersects the upright.


They will go even further if you cut the sticky out bits off !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

Why did our women's cycling team only seem to have one rider in it ?


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> They will go even further if you cut the sticky out bits off !



Personal experience?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

My wetometer has come and shown me that it is raining ! Yeuk !


----------



## Skanker (28 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My wetometer has come and shown me that it is raining ! Yeuk !


Yeah it’s raining here too.
I’m hiding indoors but I can here it tapping on the windows.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> Yeah it’s raining here too.
> I’m hiding indoors but I can here it tapping on the windows.


What ! Your cat ?


----------



## Skanker (28 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What ! Your cat ?


No, the rain.
I have a dog and she is snoring away on the floor.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2019)

Time for bed.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

My wet-o-meters are fast asleep.

I have just had a lovely supper of homemade beef ramen, followed by a lovely ripe mango.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time for bed.



It's early yet! Even allowing for the fact that you're an hour ahead of us here in dear old blighty...


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

One of my wet-o-meters has come downstairs and is now draped across my shoulders.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'd have had to have taken it all the way down, and still it wouldn't have been enough. Nowt you can do when the bike is simply too big.


Couple of hours on the rack!


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Couple of hours on the rack!



Until I go *TWANGGGGGGG* that is... Young's modulus and all that...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2019)

The weather stone says it is wet as well.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> The weather stone says it is wet as well.


You have stones talking to you, and you listen to them.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Until I go *TWANGGGGGGG* that is... Young's modulus and all that...



Young's modulus haven't used that since A level physics. I guess you could use it to calculate how much a spoke will stretch. Is it what's used to convert deflection into tension when using a tension meter when building wheels? It's been a while since my A levels.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Young's modulus haven't used that since A level physics. I guess you could use it to calculate how much a spoke will stretch. Is it what's used to convert deflection into tension when using a tension meter when building wheels? It's been a while since my A levels.



I dunno, never built any wheels...


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I dunno, never built any wheels...



Nor have I, didn't do A level physics either.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> Nor have I, didn't do A level physics either.



I did... 

Do A-level physics, that is.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I did...
> 
> Do A-level physics, that is.



I left school at 15, just about able to read and write


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> I left school at 15, just about able to read and write



Cycling is so wonderfully egalitarian


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2019)

Sitting here with  and some biskits while watching the 50k race walk from Doha.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

Right, I'm gonna slope off to bed. Sleepy Reynard.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2019)

Morning. It's lovely and sunny out !


Do you know how you can spot fake news ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> No, the rain.
> I have a dog and she is snoring away on the floor.


Are you sure that it wasn't a Big spider, as they can be pretty big, like to come in during these months and have a lot of legs to tap with !


----------



## Skanker (29 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Are you sure that it wasn't a Big spider, as they can be pretty big, like to come in during these months and have a lot of legs to tap with !


I seriously hope I don’t ever have any 40kg spiders coming to stay in my boat for the winter! I’ll be renting a flat until spring if they do!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Couple of hours on the rack!


You would think of that


classic33 said:


> You have stones talking to you, and you listen to them.


Now you're jealous.


dave r said:


> I left school at 15, just about able to read and write


I could barely speak German when I left school. I have problems at times now because I learned it while working in youthwork so my speech is littered with early noughties youthspeak.


Reynard said:


> Cycling is so wonderfully egalitarian


I have it on good authority that I'm part of the metropolitan liberal elite, so there.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2019)

Marti Pellow is singing outside


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> I seriously hope I don’t ever have any 40kg spiders coming to stay in my boat for the winter! I’ll be renting a flat until spring if they do!


Must have been a crab then !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Marti Pellow is singing outside


Does he often do cat impressions ?


----------



## Skanker (29 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Does he often do cat impressions ?


Does he do impressions too?


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Sep 2019)

Boiled eggs and toast for brekkie.. Been on a diet for a while, lost about half a stone. 
But a treat was needed... God i love boiled eggs and toast.. 😍


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

Touring cars, F1, cycling and athletics. Happy Reynard.

It's raining at Silverstone and Jason Plato is on pole. Could be fun...


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

Mmmm, good touring car race. Championship is still nice and tight.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Sep 2019)

I've been for a walk in the rain, light drizzle really. There's a couple of giant redwoods not far from home and they have shed a few needles with the scent released by the rain. A few magpies and squirrels about, plus geese ducks moorhens in the nearby lake beyond the woodland. Now time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

The grand prix is a bit zzzzz, but the team politics aren't...


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

Oooooooooo, poetic justice...


----------



## Skanker (29 Sep 2019)

Just got home from weekly food shop.
Popped into carpet shop to buy a scrap of carpet for the dogs stairs, and the guy gave me enough to do the entire boat, for free, result!
Time for a brew!


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

I forgot the WSL... Arsenal are 2-0 up against Brighton. Even happier Reynard.


----------



## Skanker (29 Sep 2019)

I just found the greatest liquorice Allsort ever in my bag.
My Sunday just keeps on getting better!


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Sep 2019)

Cardinals have clinched to Central Division in baseball. I doubt they will make it to the Series, but those Cubs won't be going for sure. 
Parts of my area over by Peoria have received 4-8" of rain over the weekend.
I did not make it to the Orchard ride this year.
I finished installing a GXP bottom bracket on my Trek 600.
Still quite warm and humid here, but that will all change Wednesday.
The pedal fell off my exercycle yesterday. My father always found that humorous, that I wore out exercycles.
Most never wear out, unless the burden of clothes hung on them gets too great.
That catches me up, I guess.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> I just found the greatest liquorice Allsort ever in my bag.
> My Sunday just keeps on getting better!
> View attachment 487046


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

Liquorice allsorts 

'Orrible things.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

Despite the fluffy winter socks, my feet were cold.

Ergo I now have a hot water bottle for my feet.

Toasty tootsies now.


----------



## Skanker (29 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Liquorice allsorts
> 
> 'Orrible things.


I’d tell Bertie you said that, but I ate him first!


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> I’d tell Bertie you said that, but I ate him first!



Actually, to be fair, I don't like most sweets.


----------



## Skanker (29 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Actually, to be fair, I don't like most sweets.


They are probably the only sweets I do like. I prefer real liquorice though but it’s pretty hard to get, so they will have to do until I can get the real thing.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> They are probably the only sweets I do like. I prefer real liquorice though but it’s pretty hard to get, so they will have to do until I can get the real thing.



As in just plain liquorice, or the actual plant?

If it's the former, then Holland & Barrett...


----------



## Skanker (29 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> As in just plain liquorice, or the actual plant?
> 
> If it's the former, then Holland & Barrett...


I do get the plain from Holland and Barrett, but it’s the actual root that I prefer.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2019)

I have been round to help BIL sort out his water leak in his car. He had goldfish swimming around in his sunshine roof!


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

it is absolutely wazzing it down here.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

Toasty tootsies are now soaking wet tootsies. 

Hot water bottle has sprung a leak... 

Dry socks required.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Toasty tootsies are now soaking wet tootsies.
> 
> Hot water bottle has sprung a leak...
> 
> Dry socks required.


Good job you tested it before you needed it in bed.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Liquorice allsorts
> 
> 'Orrible things.


Wash yer mouth out!!


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wash yer mouth out!!



Why would I want to do that. They *are* ghastly...


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> Why would I want to do that. They *are* ghastly...


That's the view of only one person though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2019)

There are plans for a Babylon 5 session this evening at the InGermany household.


----------



## derrick (29 Sep 2019)

Lewis Hamilton won again.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There are plans for a Babylon 5 session this evening at the InGermany household.



Smith won the Mutai.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Smith won the Mutai.



What about the fried tree worm?  And are you the bravest of your race? 

And Uncle Yossel...


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2019)

I am sat here with a  and watching the women's 20k race walk.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Sep 2019)

I put my Venus fly trap plant outside on top of the soil of one of my palm trees the other day. After all the heavy rain i thought i'd bring it inside to see how it was getting on. I saw a small slug with what i thought was its head clamped in one of the fly trap's jaws. I wondered if i should leave it and let nature take its course,or try and free the slug's head. Anyway, i'm happy to report that the slug was only sniffing around the jaws and didn't have its head stuck in them. I'm glad not just because i didn't want to see the slug die slowly,but also because i just didn't want to touch the slimy thing if i had to attempt a rescue!


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2019)

Right, time to knock off for the evening.


----------



## Skanker (30 Sep 2019)

Good morning everyone!





Not sure this actually classes as mundane?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> What about the fried tree worm?  And are you the bravest of your race?
> 
> And Uncle Yossel...



Personally I think anyone who willingly eats a fried trree worm qualifies automatically as the bravest of his race.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2019)

I don't mind Monday's unlike Bob Geldoff, but why does there have to be one every week.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2019)

Morning.
That's it! I'm off to form my new hobby! " Hobby Cycling!"
Just saw a clip of Hobby Horse Show Jumping and thought "Why not?"
Just think of the advantages ! Low cost! Low maintenance!
All you need are a pair of handlebars and stem !
One size fits all !


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

Currently discovering what terminal boredom looks like in "Application training". It's 09:30 local time and I'm stuck here until 12:15


----------



## Skanker (30 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently discovering what terminal boredom looks like in "Application training". It's 09:30 local time and I'm stuck here until 12:15


I’m glad I don’t get training like that!


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> I’m glad I don’t get training like that!



It's partly my own fault because I forgot my memory stick today, so I can't even write applications to send when I get back, but the basic problem is that there's nothing to apply for and I have to wait until I get back to the apartment to make phone calls.


----------



## Skanker (30 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's partly my own fault because I forgot my memory stick today, so I can't even write applications to send when I get back, but the basic problem is that there's nothing to apply for and I have to wait until I get back to the apartment to make phone calls.


Can’t you write applications and email them to yourself, then you could forward them from home!


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> Can’t you write applications and email them to yourself, then you could forward them from home!


I thought of that but can't access my email...


----------



## Skanker (30 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought of that but can't access my email...


Does napping count as applying? You would be applying lots of deep thought while you snooze!


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> Does napping count as applying? You would be applying lots of deep thought while you snooze!



I'm doing research on CC right now.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently discovering what terminal boredom looks like in "Application training". It's 09:30 local time and I'm stuck here until 12:15


Have you got past you must not start with " To whom it may concern " bit yet ?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's partly my own fault because I forgot my memory stick today, so I can't even write applications to send when I get back, but the basic problem is that there's nothing to apply for and I have to wait until I get back to the apartment to make phone calls.


Don't they even provide a stick to beat you with !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2019)

Is this another one of those scams they invented to mask unemployment figures by making it look like you are on a training course ?


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2019)

Skanker said:


> Can’t you write applications and email them to yourself, then you could forward them from home!


Or plug your phone in & save them there


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Have you got past you must not start with " To whom it may concern " bit yet ?



Oh, hang on; I'll write that down...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is this another one of those scams they invented to mask unemployment figures by making it look like you are on a training course ?



Not quite. There are such things but this isn't one of them.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2019)

As Madonna once said "holiday" Time for me


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> As Madonna once said "holiday" Time for me


But was it her first UK single?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently discovering what terminal boredom looks like in "Application training". It's 09:30 local time and I'm stuck here until 12:15



I need the privvy. That means I get to go _up the stairs_...


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> But was it her first UK single?


No


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2019)

biggs682 said:


> No


I'm glad you know more than Bridgitte


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Sep 2019)

**Bin News* *

I'm at my folks house and later I will delight in putting out their black general waste bin. 
So this week I get two days of bin action, cannot wait until Friday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> But was it her first UK single?


I'm thinking _Borderline, _but I'm a bit old for bubble gum rock, and as it's 0530 in the Central US, I can only imagine what Mrs. GAs' reaction would be if I awakened her to get a definitive answer.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2019)

Anyone near Butterknowle, Co. Durham?


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Anyone near Butterknowle, Co. Durham?


Define near?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Define near?


Closer than me ?


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Closer than me ?


No I'm closer to me that you are!


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> **Bin News* *
> 
> I'm at my folks house and later I will delight in putting out their black general waste bin.
> So this week I get two days of bin action, cannot wait until Friday.



Woah, steady there tiger.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Define near?


Within fives.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

I Like Lebkuchen.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Within fives.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2019)

I've purchased some asparagus. Should I boil it, or pop it on the George Formby? 🤔


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I've purchased some asparagus. Should I boil it, or pop it on the George Formby? 🤔


I'd give it to the rabbit, horrific stuff


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I'd give it to the rabbit, horrific stuff


If only I had a rabbit 😂
Would 'our' hedgehogs like it?


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I've purchased some asparagus. Should I boil it, or pop it on the George Formby? 🤔


I sauté mine in butter with a couple of Garlic cloves and an Anchovy or 2.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Within fives.



He is within five parsecs


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> If only I had a rabbit 😂


I'd go buy a rabbit just so I didn't have to eat it


PeteXXX said:


> Would 'our' hedgehogs like it?


Not if they have any taste buds


----------



## postman (30 Sep 2019)

Just back from a mega breakfast feast in a local cafe.I have also ordered off E bay Season Nine of MASH when it arrives i will have all the series.I think a bonanza viewing session is on it's way.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I sauté mine in butter with a couple of Garlic cloves and an Anchovy or 2.


I'll skip the anchovies, tyvm 🤮


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2019)

postman said:


> Just back from a mega breakfast feast in a local cafe.I have also ordered off E bay Season Nine of MASH when it arrives i will have all the series.I think a bonanza viewing session is on it's way.
> View attachment 487213


I've lost my M*A*S*H cap 😭


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2019)

Settling the age old argument over in front or behind,


----------



## Phaeton (30 Sep 2019)

Who was silly enough to argue this one?


----------



## Ripple (30 Sep 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Who was silly enough to argue this one?



@Hill Wimp


----------



## roadrash (30 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Settling the age old argument over in front or behind,
> View attachment 487219




its the wrong way round , it should hang from the back


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2019)

Here we go again.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> its the wrong way round , it should hang from the back


And infringe the patent.


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> I take it a Nottingham Screwdriver is the same as an Irish Spanner...
> 
> How much adjustment is there in a quill stem? I'd have needed to take a good four or five inches off the height at least...



Seem to recall at least three or four on my old Triumph.


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2019)

Made six individual lamb lasagnas earlier and took them down the garden to my freezer. It is now pimply sissing down.


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I put my Venus fly trap plant outside on top of the soil of one of my palm trees the other day. After all the heavy rain i thought i'd bring it inside to see how it was getting on. I saw a small slug with what i thought was its head clamped in one of the fly trap's jaws. I wondered if i should leave it and let nature take its course,or try and free the slug's head. Anyway, i'm happy to report that the slug was only sniffing around the jaws and didn't have its head stuck in them. I'm glad not just because i didn't want to see the slug die slowly,but also because i just didn't want to touch the slimy thing if i had to attempt a rescue!



Mine is outside in a plastic container full of water. Has the advantage that slugs can't swim.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

mybike said:


> Made six individual lamb lasagnas earlier and took them down the garden to my freezer. It is now pimply sissing down.



Are you implying a causal link?


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Are you implying a causal link?



Could be, maybe we should have a vote.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'll skip the anchovies, tyvm 🤮


They just add a touch of saltiness to the dish.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I sauté mine in butter with a couple of Garlic cloves and an Anchovy or 2.



I'm 'avin that...


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> its the wrong way round , it should hang from the back




You sound like one those nobbers who put ketchup in a bacon butter when everyone knows it's brown sauce...


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm 'avin that...


You can cook 'tenderstem' Broccoli the same way


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2019)

It's  here. Joy of joys. Managed to nip out and pick some more walnuts before the weather hit, though that'll be the last of them I fear.

I did find another hot water bottle in the cupboard so my feet are nice and warm again.

Bin action here too. I put my blue (general recycling) wheelie bin out for collection in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I sauté mine in butter with a couple of Garlic cloves and an Anchovy or 2.



And needs some proper crusty bread to mop up the cooking juices. A poached egg with that wouldn't go amiss either...


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I Like Lebkuchen.



So do I.

Soon it will be time to bake them for Weihnachten. I now have a good supply of walnuts to make Printen.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> So do I.
> 
> Soon it will be time to bake them for Weihnachten. I now have a good supply of walnuts to make Printen.



Do you have a recipe? 

(I'm aware of the irony of this request...)


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Do you have a recipe?
> 
> (I'm aware of the irony of this request...)



I have many recipes for Lebkuchen. Well into three figures, ranging from traditional to modern...  My oldest recipes are from 1901, though my favourite ones are from the 1930s.

Ask away and I can find.


----------



## roadrash (30 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> You sound like one those nobbers who put ketchup in a bacon butter when everyone knows it's brown sauce...



No ketchup in this housetis the work of satan , brown sauce only


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> No ketchup in this housetis the work of satan , brown sauce only



Good to hear, now go and turn that bum polish paper round the right way.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2019)

mybike said:


> Made six individual lamb lasagnas earlier and took them down the garden to my freezer. It is now pimply sissing down.


Did the lambs like their lasagnas?


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2019)

I think I'm going to make tartiflette tonight. I am in need of some stodge.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2019)

Reynard said:


> And needs some proper crusty bread to mop up the cooking juices. A poached egg with that wouldn't go amiss either...


Nah the cooking liquor gets poured over the new/salad potatoes unless I've done a sauce to go with the Fish (it's lovely with a 'pan-fried' Sea Bass or Plaice) or the Lamb Shanks.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Nah the cooking liquor gets poured over the new/salad potatoes unless I've done a sauce to go with the Fish (it's lovely with a 'pan-fried' Sea Bass or Plaice) or the Lamb Shanks.



Ah, but you didn't say what you were having them *with* in your original post.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Sep 2019)

Defrosted the small freezer this evening. It needed doing. Looks brand new again now.

Livin' life in the fast (cycle) lane... 😂


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Sep 2019)

raleighnut said:


> 'pan-fried' Sea Bass



oh yeah....crispy skin please.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> oh yeah....crispy skin please.


That's easy to achieve, just lightly dust the skin side with Plain Flour after seasoning with Salt and Pepper and use a knob of Butter when frying the fish.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2019)

Okay, bed for me...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Sep 2019)

Been raining most of the afternoon and still going. Just had a call from Noah


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, bed for me...


No risk of being washed away whilst you sleep?


----------



## Jenkins (30 Sep 2019)

I'm breaking in a new pair of slippers.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2019)

roadrash said:


> No ketchup in this housetis the work of satan , brown sauce only



No brown sauce in this house, ketchup only.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> No brown sauce in this house, ketchup only.


You've done it now!


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Been raining most of the afternoon and still going. Just had a call from Noah



Have you got you're.place on the boat?


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> No brown sauce in this house, ketchup only.



Likewise here.

Although ketchup is one of the key ingredients of sweet & sour sauce (see Hairy Bikers Asian Adventure - Hong Kong episode)


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2019)

dave r said:


> *Have you got your place on the boat?*



FTFY


----------



## slowmotion (1 Oct 2019)

Here's Stoffle. What a guy!
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c36UNSoJenI[/media]


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I've purchased some asparagus. Should I boil it, or pop it on the George Formby? 🤔


Blanch it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Oct 2019)

I am listening to some Zarzuela preludes and intermezzi.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2019)

Sausage or bacon rolls = brown sauce - preferably the HP or Branston fruity variety
Fish fingers or chips = ketchup
Anything else is wrong except for English mustard on cold sausage rolls.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Sausage or bacon rolls = brown sauce - preferably the HP or Branston fruity variety
> Fish fingers or chips = ketchup
> Anything else is wrong except for English mustard on cold sausage rolls.


What for egg and bacon butties?


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> What for egg and bacon butties?


The only acceptable thing (in my eyes) is bacon & scrambled egg = black pepper (on the egg) as I don't eat the white on fried eggs.

And yes, I know how weird that sounds!


----------



## slowmotion (1 Oct 2019)

I may be faintly bonkers, but it's worth a punt.

£2.21 for a 30mm router bit from Singapore.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Sausage or bacon rolls = brown sauce - preferably the HP or Branston fruity variety
> Fish fingers or chips = ketchup
> Anything else is wrong except for English mustard on cold sausage rolls.



I beg to differ...

Sausage or bacon rolls = barbeque sauce or sweet chilli sauce
Fish fingers or chips = mayonnaise
Sausage rolls = Polish mustard or sweet chilli sauce
Ham sandwiches = Polish mustard or home made chutney
Roast beef sandwiches = creamed horseradish or stilton and home made chutney
Pork pie = home made chutney


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

Gonna finish my  and tootle off to bed methinks.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I beg to differ...
> 
> Sausage or bacon rolls = barbeque sauce or sweet chilli sauce
> Fish fingers or* chips = mayonnaise*
> ...


Mayonnaise on chips!!


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I may be faintly bonkers, but it's worth a punt.
> 
> £2.21 for a 30mm router bit from Singapore.
> 
> ...


Postage is free?


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I may be faintly bonkers, but it's worth a punt.
> 
> £2.21 for a 30mm router bit from Singapore.
> 
> ...



Happy routing dude. I made a hand router for my GCSE course work. I got an A


----------



## slowmotion (1 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Postage is free?



Lookee here.....
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/8MM-Shank-Cleaning-Bottom-Engraving-Router-Bit-Woodworking-Milling-Cutter-nV/333325053603?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&var=542370821892&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## slowmotion (1 Oct 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Happy routing dude. I made a hand router for my GCSE course work. I got an A


It's only got to cut a three metre rebate 12.8mm deep in MDF. I'll try it in multiple shallow passes. It really has to be worth a go. The worst thing that could happen is that the "carbide" tip spins off and severs my carotid artery.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mayonnaise on chips!!


That's how my daughter eats them - well, *garlic* mayo for preference. She _really_ doesn't like ketchup or brown sauce.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2019)

I was up early this morning. It was still dark.. 
So dark that I made a pot of 🍵 and took mine, and MrsPete's cup, back to bed.


----------



## Ripple (1 Oct 2019)

The Cat says "Good morning !"


----------



## johnnyb47 (1 Oct 2019)

Ran over my glasses this morning with the fork truck at work grrrr. Luckily I've got a spare pair to hand


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2019)

Morning world I am happy to announce that it is currently not raining where we are


----------



## Phaeton (1 Oct 2019)

johnnyb47 said:


> Ran over my glasses this morning with the fork truck at work grrrr. Luckily I've got a spare pair to hand


Why did you do that, couldn't you see them, was that because you weren't wearing them?


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> It's only got to cut a three metre rebate 12.8mm deep in MDF. I'll try it in multiple shallow passes. It really has to be worth a go. The worst thing that could happen is that the "carbide" tip spins off and severs my carotid artery.




I'll hope and pray for you. Send a flare up if you need help.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2019)

Morning. It has stopped raining here momentarily!
I have got to go for a PSA test in a while. Just thinking of things to do in the meantime!


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It has stopped raining here momentarily!
> I have got to go for a PSA test in a while. Just thinking of things to do in the meantime!



Hope for a good day dude.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2019)

It's raining again!
I've washed up.
I might put my shoes on .


----------



## Phaeton (1 Oct 2019)

37th wedding anniversary today, now the question of card, she says we're not bothering but is it a trick? If I don't get one & she has I'll be in trouble, if I do get one & she hasn't I'll be in trouble, decisions decisions


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Likewise here.
> 
> Although ketchup is one of the key ingredients of sweet & sour sauce (see Hairy Bikers Asian Adventure - Hong Kong episode)


I use Tomato puree with Vinegar and Sugar and the juice of a tin of Pineapple (Juice not Syrup) if I'm putting it in but only with Pork (don't fancy Chicken and Pineapple)


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> It's only got to cut a three metre rebate 12.8mm deep in MDF. I'll try it in multiple shallow passes. It really has to be worth a go. The worst thing that could happen is that the "carbide" tip spins off and severs my carotid artery.


Getting blood stains out of MDF is nigh on impossible.


----------



## mybike (1 Oct 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> You sound like one those nobbers who put ketchup in a bacon butter when everyone knows it's brown sauce...



Anyone who adds anything, other than an egg, to a bacon buttie is lacking in discernment.



Jenkins said:


> Sausage or bacon rolls = brown sauce - preferably the HP or Branston fruity variety
> Fish fingers or chips = ketchup
> Anything else is wrong except for English mustard on cold sausage rolls.



No, no, no, no, no!
No, no, no, no, no!
Indeed, no!


----------



## mybike (1 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did the lambs like their lasagnas?



Lamb as opposed to beef. I had some lamb mince on yellow sticker that needed to be used. In the meantime, there are about 30 sheep in the field and two inches of water in my neighbour's garden.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2019)

I must congratulate Q&B's on doing an excellent job of hiding the wire wool. I searched the plumbing section where I would expect to find it , but nothing !


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 37th wedding anniversary today, now the question of card, she says we're not bothering but is it a trick? If I don't get one & she has I'll be in trouble, if I do get one & she hasn't I'll be in trouble, decisions decisions


Buy one, sign it, keep it in your desk.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 37th wedding anniversary today, now the question of card, she says we're not bothering but is it a trick? If I don't get one & she has I'll be in trouble, if I do get one & she hasn't I'll be in trouble, decisions decisions


Buy the card, no specific year on it. If she presents you with a card you can say "I got you this one". If not you can save it whilst next year.


----------



## roadrash (1 Oct 2019)

And all the while mrs phaeton is doing the same thing


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Buy the card, no specific year on it. If she presents you with a card you can say "I got you this one". If not you can save it whilst next year.


Better play it safe! May the Force be with you


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

I feel really  and 

Parental unit had her flu vaccination on Saturday morning.

In other news, it is  here.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mayonnaise on chips!!



I'm half Belgian - that's my excuse. Frieten mayonnaise is almost the national dish in any case.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 37th wedding anniversary today, now the question of card, she says we're not bothering but is it a trick? If I don't get one & she has I'll be in trouble, if I do get one & she hasn't I'll be in trouble, decisions decisions



If my late father was anything to go by, my recommendation would be to cover your arse and get a card anyway. And maybe a bar of *really* good chocolate e.g. Godiva


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I feel really  and
> 
> Parental unit had her flu vaccination on Saturday morning.
> 
> In other news, it is  here.






Yeah I keep being offered the 'flu' jab now, don't want it.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I use Tomato puree with Vinegar and Sugar and the juice of a tin of Pineapple (Juice not Syrup) if I'm putting it in but only with Pork (don't fancy Chicken and Pineapple)



Well tomato puree, vinegar and sugar is essentially what tomato ketchup is  

I'll use fresh pineapple if I've got it, but otherwise I've always got a can of pineapple in juice lurking in the cupboard for precisely that reason. Sweet & sour vegetables make a good filling for spring rolls btw...

Haven't bought a jar or pouch of sweet & sour sauce since I saw that Hairy Bikers episode.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2019)

Well I have dug a Dawes with mudguards out of my garage and put in a QR wheel with large flange hubs that I fitted a tub to yesterday, hoping that the storms might stay away this evening for a last ride round Combe this evening.
I got soaked last week without mudguards . I got rained on from above and below! 
Now where's my energy ?


----------



## Phaeton (1 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Now where's my energy ?


Bet it's hiding somewhere in the corner where you can't find it like mine


----------



## Phaeton (1 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> If my late father was anything to go by, my recommendation would be to cover your arse and get a card anyway. And maybe a bar of *really* good chocolate e.g. Godiva


I think this might be the logical advise, but where do I get this *bar of *really* good chocolate e.g. Godiva* from, bearing in mind I'm already into 16 hours late


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Now where's my energy ?



Probably hiding together with my get-up-and-go in some unplottable location...


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I think this might be the logical advise, but where do I get this *bar of *really* good chocolate e.g. Godiva* from, bearing in mind I'm already into 16 hours late



Most supermarkets now have a small selection of Godiva chocolate. Or failing that, a small box of Green & Black tasting bars would work.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I feel really  and
> 
> Parental unit had her flu vaccination on Saturday morning.
> 
> In other news, it is  here.


Oh dear !
Still not over what you had the other day ?
I hope you start feeling better soon .


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear !
> Still not over what you had the other day ?
> I hope you start feeling better soon .



That was related to female problems. Just a fact of life, really.

But thanks though xxx


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Now where's my energy ?




I left mine at yoga this morning.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> I left mine at yoga this morning.



At least you can go back for it...


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> At least you can go back for it...



As long as its still there when I go back for it.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

Snagged a litre of vanilla-flavoured milk on YS the other day.

It's absolutely ghastly, so, so sweet...


----------



## Phaeton (1 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Snagged a litre of vanilla-flavoured milk on YS the other day.
> 
> It's absolutely ghastly, so, so sweet...


But I bet you drink all of it just to make sure


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> But I bet you drink all of it just to make sure



A couple of mouthfuls were more than enough. I hate chucking food away, but this has been poured down the sink.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2019)

My 'Sweet and Sour' recipe goes back to the early 80s but then I'm about the same age as Si and Dave.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> My 'Sweet and Sour' recipe goes back to the early 80s but then I'm about the same age as Si and Dave.



It's not the one from that Marks & Sparks cookery book, is it?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2019)

I went over to Combe. It tipped down just as we got there so a lot of us waited 10 minutes for it to blow over.
The track was wet when I went out but this time I had the benefit of some mudguards. I still got wet ! My feet and shins mainly.
I did 5 laps, 9.25 miles.
I met a chap on a 1951 Higgins Ultralight trike, we chatted as we did a lap together.
So that's it for this year at Castle Combe.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2019)

It's going to be a balmy 20c in North Wales this weekend - I've just Tech Washed my waterproofs looking at the forecasts and the CC'er MTB Weekend - it's going to be wet for us.


----------



## CharlesF (1 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> That's how my daughter eats them - well, *garlic* mayo for preference. She _really_ doesn't like ketchup or brown sauce.


The proper way is with Fritessaus, the marvellous Dutch variant


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

CharlesF said:


> The proper way is with Fritessaus, the marvellous Dutch variant



You can get that in Belgium as well. Comes in a plastic bucket.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's not the one from that Marks & Sparks cookery book, is it?


Nah I was taught by a Chinese friend, well actually he's Venezuelan but his father was Chinese.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2019)

I have had to set up an online account with BT in my stepfather's name as somehow my mum managed to add my mobile number to their call protect blacklist. They don't have (or want) any form of online access and you can only unblock numbers online!


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Nah I was taught by a Chinese friend, well actually he's Venezuelan but his father was Chinese.



Cool


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2019)

To add to the rain dance, I have ordered a rain cover for my camelbak, well its really a mud cover as we have two muddy days riding. Wall to wall sunshine for weekend.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2019)

I'm down the pub,posting via my phone.😬


.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2019)

I've just made myself a nice


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've just made myself a nice


No V.M.?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Most supermarkets now have a small selection of Godiva chocolate. Or failing that, a small box of Green & Black tasting bars would work.


Maybe like, in the States, a bookstore or craft store?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mayonnaise on chips!!


Love mayonnaise on chips. Or malt vinegar, or ketchup, or HP.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Love mayonnaise on chips. Or malt vinegar, or ketchup, or HP.


Is that mayonnaise on ketchup, or instead of ketchup?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is that mayonnaise on ketchup, or instead of ketchup?


Instead of. Only one condiment at a time


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Instead of. Only one condiment at a time


Fair enough. Just checking for odd eating habits.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2019)

Good idea. I just had a submarine sandwich, corned beef and pastrami with garlic mayonnaise. Nothing too odd.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Good idea. I just had a submarine sandwich, corned beef and pastrami with garlic mayonnaise. Nothing too odd.


Nowt too odd.

Many vampires round those parts?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2019)

Very tasty. Too warm to heat the house up with cooking tonight.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> No V.M.?


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2019)

Right, time for beddy byes...


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


>


You bought it!


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2019)

Back at the 'training course'. The computer is having a bad day and won't run Firefox. 

Explorer won't show @classic33's Avatar. I think it's frightened.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2019)

Morning.
It is a lovely clear morning here. A bit chilly out.
I remembered to put the bin out this morning . Thanks .


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2019)

Sun is shining here so the world is a better place


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2019)

I was just listening to Bob Mortimer and Paul Whitehouse talking about their fishing programme, saying that sitting on the bank of the river spending hours fishing was a form of meditation .
I was wondering if a gentle pootle out in the countryside on a bike had a similar effect !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2019)

I've been tear gassed ! 
My wife has been peeling onions in the kitchen whilst I was making the tea.
I can hardly see a thing !


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2019)

Just got a new notification for a possible job:

Trained cabinet maker -yes.
Trained occupational therapist -yes
Working with people with Psychological issues, long term unemployed -yes

And...

Applications _only _accepted from people with a C1 commercial vehicle operators licence...

Okay, good luck with that one guys...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've been tear gassed !
> My wife has been peeling onions in the kitchen whilst I was making the tea.
> I can hardly see a thing !



I notice your first reaction is to come onto CC and tell us...


----------



## mybike (2 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm half Belgian - that's my excuse. Frieten mayonnaise is almost the national dish in any case.



I must admit mayo on chips is quite acceptable. Unlike red or brown sauce.



Reynard said:


> If my late father was anything to go by, my recommendation would be to cover your arse and get a card anyway. And maybe a bar of *really* good chocolate e.g. NOT Godiva



FIFY


----------



## mybike (2 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I have had to set up an online account with BT in my stepfather's name as somehow my mum managed to add my mobile number to their call protect blacklist. They don't have (or want) any form of online access and you can only unblock numbers online!



Best of luck. Every time I try to use my BT account it tells me the PW is wrong and I have to change the PW!


----------



## Phaeton (2 Oct 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm down the pub,posting via my phone.😬


Bit earlier?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Oct 2019)

Job interview today - this afternoon. Fingers crossed.

I've had to write a presentation for Powerpoint. I have Keynote on Mac. Got to test the export to see if it looks right in Powerpoint. This means using Windows. I really hate Windows. I'll have time to get over my frustration - it takes Windows a good 30 minutes to load properly, so chance for a ☕. If I was using Mac or Linux, it would only take 30 seconds...


----------



## mybike (2 Oct 2019)

The sun is out, drying up next doors massive puddle. Meanwhile the gent trimming her hedge is hard at work.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got a new notification for a possible job:
> 
> Trained cabinet maker -yes.
> Trained occupational therapist -yes
> ...


Do they have to be a nuclear physicist as well ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Do they have to be a nuclear physicist as well ?



That is by no means the worst.

I know I've said this before, but it's not like you can fling a stick and hit an Occupational Therapist. Finding one that is a carpenter and wants to work with people with Psych issues is even more difficult.

There were some people with an HGV licence on my course, but guess what? They weren't cabinet makers...


----------



## Phaeton (2 Oct 2019)

mybike said:


> Meanwhile the gent trimming her hedge is hard at work.


I had to read that several times before it made sense to me


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got a new notification for a possible job:
> 
> Trained cabinet maker -yes.
> Trained occupational therapist -yes
> ...


Apply anyway, that's a wish list, not a qualification description, unless they already have someone in mind.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2019)

Owwwww, all my joints have seized up today.  Moving around is challenging at best and rather painful at worst. At least I'm not the shivery and nauseous snot factory that I was yesterday.

On the flip side, it's nice and sunny and I have a lapful of tortoiseshell cat.  Nurse Poppy is taking very good care of me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2019)

A like for the nurse, not the ailment. A zonal shift in the weather does that for me, and we're starting one now. Going from highs of 90F to highs of 64 F in the matter of a day or so, and staying there until it drops more.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> A like for the nurse, not the ailment. A zonal shift in the weather does that for me, and we're starting one now. Going from highs of 90F to highs of 64 F in the matter of a day or so, and staying there until it drops more.



Thanks xxx 

Hope you can avoid the seasonal lurgies.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2019)

I thought I would take my bike out for a short ride as it is nice and sunny . It was a bit chilly but it was nice to get away from the rock pile I have been making in the bathroom.
I have been chiselling out a channel for some pipework.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2019)

I'm off out to post some letters soon. 
Legal & General are getting a pizza leaflet, (that was shoved through my letterbox) and Sun Life are about to receive the local Conservative blurb in their unwanted, unrequested pre-paid envelopes that they send me, for some reason.

Well, amuses me, anyway....


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm off out to post some letters soon.
> Legal & General are getting a pizza leaflet, (that was shoved through my letterbox) and Sun Life are about to receive the local Conservative blurb in their unwanted, unrequested pre-paid envelopes that they send me, for some reason.
> 
> Well, amuses me, anyway....



Oh man, don't give me ideas for the pre-paid envelopes that I seem to keep getting from charities fishing for donations.  I usually shove 'em straight in the recycling along with all the political leaflets,...

FYI, I do my share for charity, but that's done through volunteering and regular provisions of cat food that I acquire on YS.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm off out to post some letters soon.
> Legal & General are getting a pizza leaflet, (that was shoved through my letterbox) and Sun Life are about to receive the local Conservative blurb in their unwanted, unrequested pre-paid envelopes that they send me, for some reason.
> 
> Well, amuses me, anyway....



this is illegal under German data protection (because different EU countries have different laws, who knew?) so I''m denied this pleasure.

On the other hand it is also illegal to photograph and store images of people's faces without permission in Germany so we're spared the evils of CCTV in town centres...


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Owwwww, all my joints have seized up today.  Moving around is challenging at best and rather painful at worst. At least I'm not the shivery and nauseous snot factory that I was yesterday.
> 
> On the flip side, it's nice and sunny and I have a lapful of tortoiseshell cat.  Nurse Poppy is taking very good care of me.



. I've been having similar, 55 miles on the bike Monday, a stiff yoga class yesterday and I woke up this morning with a stiff aching back and sore hips, they've eased as the day has passed but I'm out on my bike tomorrow so I'm expecting similar Friday.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> . I've been having similar, 55 miles on the bike Monday, a stiff yoga class and I woke up this morning with a stiff aching back and sore hips, they've eased as the day has passed but I'm out on my bike tomorrow so UI'm expecting similar Friday.



I wish my creakiness was down to exercise, but alas it's down to the lurgies...


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2019)

Oooh! I've found a pre-paid envelope in the local Conservative letter.. 

I think he needs a kebab leaflet


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Oooh! I've found a pre-paid envelope in the local Conservative letter..
> 
> I think he needs a kebab leaflet



Definitely: the perfect response.

As an aside the right wing nutjobs here spent a lot of time and energy trying to get people to boycott Doner Kebebs kebabs (see edit) and instead eat 'real German food'. Then someone pointed out that Doner Kebabs were invented in Berlin...

_Edit: Sorry 'Kebabs' They'd have been 'Kebebs' if the were invented in Kensington._


----------



## postman (2 Oct 2019)

Been away to Lancashire doing jobs for the aged In Laws,and got a message Daughter's flat,the ceiling collapsed in the corner this morning.It has shaken her up a bit.Done some damage to her desk.She saw bits falling understood what was going om and just managed to rescue her 21st birthday pressie fro us,a top of the range Sewing mchine bought in Edinburgh from one of the countries best shops.Top marks so far from Agents they have sent round cleaners to tidy up.More to come.


----------



## postman (2 Oct 2019)

That is a desk top.Bought from Ikea There must have been some weight to bash through a top.If it had been over her bed,lord knows what we would be going through right now.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Definitely: the perfect response.
> 
> As an aside the right wing nutjobs here spent a lot of time and energy trying to get people to boycott Doner Kebebs and instead eat 'real German food'. Then someone pointed out that Doner Kebabs were invented in Berlin...



I regularly go past a kebab shop that's called "The German Doner" and I've always wondered why it was called that. Now I know.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2019)

I have a pair of happy kitties.

The reason?

I've got the fire going.


----------



## Slioch (2 Oct 2019)

I'm going to be dragged kicking and screaming to watch the Downton Abbey film tomorrow evening.
Any tips for getting through it without resorting to self-harming to stay awake?


----------



## slowmotion (2 Oct 2019)

Hot on the heels of the news that clever researchers have found that bacon isn't going to strike you down with cancer or heart disease...…..I'm celebrating by cooking three thick dry-cure rashers....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Oct 2019)

Just back from tonight's social ride. Autumn definitely here but at last a dry day!


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Slioch said:


> I'm going to be dragged kicking and screaming to watch the Downton Abbey film tomorrow evening.
> Any tips for getting through it without resorting to self-harming to stay awake?


Try keeping your eyes shut, less energy/effort required to stay awake.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Hot on the heels of the news that clever researchers have found that bacon isn't going to strike you down with cancer or heart disease...…..I'm celebrating by cooking three thick dry-cure rashers....



There was bacon in my pasta sauce tonight.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> There was bacon in my pasta sauce tonight.


You may laugh, but it works.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> There was bacon in my pasta sauce tonight.


That's given me an idea!


----------



## Jenkins (3 Oct 2019)

mybike said:


> Best of luck. Every time I try to use my BT account it tells me the PW is wrong and I have to change the PW!


I've got it on autocomplete on Firefox and made sure I used a different email address than my own account to register with.

My mum & stepfather's technological limit is being able to programme their DVD recorder correctly and it took months to master that.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm off out to post some letters soon.
> Legal & General are getting a pizza leaflet, (that was shoved through my letterbox) and Sun Life are about to receive the local Conservative blurb in their unwanted, unrequested pre-paid envelopes that they send me, for some reason.
> 
> Well, amuses me, anyway....


I'm glad I'm not the only one - I do like to keep Sun Life up to date with the Felixstowe Flyer free sheet. It's quite surprising how much you can get into a pre-paid envelope isn't it!


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

Right, I'm feeling right ghastly, so going to slope off to bed.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Oct 2019)

Out of bed before the a;arm has gone off to pick 90 year old Uncle & 95 year old Father up from the airport on their return from Paphos


----------



## Phaeton (3 Oct 2019)

Now sat waiting for them to call, plane not even shown as landed on DSA website


----------



## Phaeton (3 Oct 2019)

Back to bed


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm off out to post some letters soon.
> Legal & General are getting a pizza leaflet, (that was shoved through my letterbox) and Sun Life are about to receive the local Conservative blurb in their unwanted, unrequested pre-paid envelopes that they send me, for some reason.
> 
> Well, amuses me, anyway....


Legal and General have started sending letters here, addressed to ''the Occupier.'' On the envelope is printed in big blue letters

Leaving is part of living​​Anyone who has read the last 3 years' worth of the Brexit thread might have a different take on this.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2019)

Ooh! The sky has gone pink !

Morning.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2019)

Slioch said:


> I'm going to be dragged kicking and screaming to watch the Downton Abbey film tomorrow evening.
> Any tips for getting through it without resorting to self-harming to stay awake?


Try not to snore loudly .


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Oct 2019)

My beer free careful eating regime is working well. 
Not had beer since August bank holiday 
12stone dead this morning .. So 8lbs gone., another 6lbs and ill be about there. 

Then im going to start a fitness campaign as i need to get my stamina up.. Not sure i will but im going to give myself the best chance with diet and exercise.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2019)

Brrrrrrr....


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Oct 2019)

mybike said:


> The sun is out, drying up next doors massive puddle. Meanwhile the gent trimming her hedge is hard at work.



🧐


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2019)

Another nice start to the day outside , time to get up


----------



## postman (3 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Hot on the heels of the news that clever researchers have found that bacon isn't going to strike you down with cancer or heart disease...…..I'm celebrating by cooking three thick dry-cure rashers....


If bacon is ok for us.Why does it need curing,what has been wrong with it.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2019)

I'm having a break from working on the rock pile and having a  .


It is a bit today !


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

Working on a new CV in the hope I can produce one that fits the German style a bit better.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Definitely: the perfect response.
> 
> As an aside the right wing nutjobs here spent a lot of time and energy trying to get people to boycott Doner Kebebs kebabs (see edit) and instead eat 'real German food'. Then someone pointed out that Doner Kebabs were invented in Berlin...
> 
> _Edit: Sorry 'Kebabs' They'd have been 'Kebebs' if the were invented in Kensington._


What you call doner kebab we call gyros _(hiroz_) or shawerma.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Oct 2019)

Slioch said:


> I'm going to be dragged kicking and screaming to watch the Downton Abbey film tomorrow evening.
> Any tips for getting through it without resorting to self-harming to stay awake?


Watch something else on the phone.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> If bacon is ok for us.Why does it need curing,what has been wrong with it.


Otherwise, it would taste like roast pork. Folk in Britain and Ireland mostly eat back bacon, over here if you order bacon, you will get streaky bacon invariably, unless you order "Canadian" bacon. I also eat jowl bacon, or Guanciale, now and again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> If bacon is ok for us.Why does it need curing,what has been wrong with it.


Bacon is rash, eating it is rasher.


----------



## Speicher (3 Oct 2019)

I found out yesterday that I need a stumpy Phillip's screwdriver. Particularly in connection with adjusting water pressure valves on cisterns. Are they different sizes? or is there one particular size for plumbing tasks?


----------



## Speicher (3 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bacon is rash, eating it is rasher.



Don't forget the naked bacon sandwich eater who streaked back home very quickly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> Don't forget the naked bacon sandwich eater who streaked back home very quickly.


Aye, pig's trotters got him home.


----------



## Speicher (3 Oct 2019)

Judge Rinder got involved after the streaker was arrested.


----------



## Ripple (3 Oct 2019)

Bacon


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> Judge Rinder got involved after the streaker was arrested.


Ah, so the pigs did catch him!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2019)

Schrodie likes the smell of pilchard sandwiches .


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> What you call doner kebab we call gyros _(hiroz_) or shawerma.



We have Gyros too. I doubt people from either country would like me saying it but it is probably another "Swedish Meatballs" moment.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> I found out yesterday that I need a stumpy Phillip's screwdriver. Particularly in connection with adjusting water pressure valves on cisterns. Are they different sizes? or is there one particular size for plumbing tasks?


Are you sure it's Phillips & not Pozi-drive? But yes there are different sizes, you have 0, 1, 2, 3, 4 & 5


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Working on a new CV in the hope I can produce one that fits the German style a bit better.



Crammed four pages into one, and added a different photo, I'll probably still have to pay for a proper picture but that's a start.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Crammed four pages into one, and added a different photo, I'll probably still have to pay for a proper picture but that's a start.


Oh, and it's Bl@@dy boring now, but apparently that's what's needed.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

Still feeling bleurgh, but less creaky and less  than yesterday. I could still loan myself out as riot control, cos to put it bluntly, there's no delicate ladylike way of saying I'm stinking the place out. 

Have been doing the traditional (well, since 1989) Casa Reynard "feeling ill" thing and watching live feed from the House of Commons. Will switch to the athletics later.

Although I will need to tie up a rose bush that's developed a distinct list. Rugosa thorns at face height aren't a good idea.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Otherwise, it would taste like roast pork. Folk in Britain and Ireland mostly eat back bacon, over here if you order bacon, you will get streaky bacon invariably, unless you order "Canadian" bacon. I also eat jowl bacon, or Guanciale, now and again.



Also, to make it keep. Good quality dry cure bacon will keep for months in the fridge with no need to freeze.

Streaky bacon is lovely, though it's a lot leaner than it used to be. Still, it's brilliant for wrapping around fish or chicken. For sandwiches and fry-ups I prefer back bacon, but since I get most of mine on sticker, I'm relatively unfussy. 

The only question is smoked, unsmoked or maple-cured...


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bacon is rash, eating it is rasher.



No need to hog all the puns... I've got my snout in that trough as well, you know.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> No need to hog all the puns... I've got my snout in that trough as well, you know.


Sausage puns are the Wurst.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sausage puns are the Wurst.



You're on a roll now... 

Mustard and onions, anyone?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sausage puns are the Wurst.



Is there no end to the puns being trotted out, give me a moment to come up with my best fry.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Is there no end to the puns being trotted out, give me a moment to come up with my best fry.



Are you sure this is the thyme or plaice for this?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure this is the thyme or plaice for this?


I trust you will be able to give us sage advice on this question


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I trust you will be able to give us sage advice on this question



I hope so, else I'll be rue-ing the fact...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure this is the thyme or plaice for this?



You think it's the wrong type of herb and that I'm all at sea?


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> You think it's the wrong type of herb and that I'm all at sea?



Are you accusing me of making a hash of things?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Are you accusing me of making a hash of things?



Well it seems to be going up in smoke. But I'm sure you're no dope.


----------



## Threevok (3 Oct 2019)

Is there no cure for these puns


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

It's time for a break, fast stop them now!


----------



## Speicher (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> It's time for a break, fast stop them now!




I agree, butty he didn't mean it though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> I agree, butty he didn't mean it though.



A butty might just jam it enough to make the puns fold.


----------



## mybike (3 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Apply anyway, that's a wish list, not a qualification description, unless they already have someone in mind.



And the extra is always attainable.


----------



## mybike (3 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Working on a new CV in the hope I can produce one that fits the German style a bit better.









That reminds me, silver and brown bin tonight.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

mybike said:


> View attachment 487611
> 
> 
> That reminds me, silver and brown bin tonight.



I have some pre-ww2 german cookbooks printed in gothic font, and reading them is a bloomin' nightmare...


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> A butty might just jam it enough to make the puns fold.



Or else it might end up being a bit of a sticky problem...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Or else it might end up being a bit of a sticky problem...



Not gluten free then?


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Not gluten free then?



Far from it...

But bread is like the sun, you know. It rises in the yeast and sets in the waist.

Especially when slathered with butter and jam.


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2019)

On the road to Oulton Park for Wales Rally GB


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Far from it...
> 
> But bread is like the sun, you know. It rises in the yeast and sets in the waist.
> 
> Especially when slathered with butter and jam.



But wait, what’s that light in the oven over there? It is the yeast, and Juliet is the bun


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> On the road to Oulton Park for Wales Rally GB



Bon voyage xxx And enjoy.

Oulton Park is not one of my favourite places. Too many unpleasant memories and ghosts of the past.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> and added a different photo


When I was hiring warehouse staff which was weekly any CV that came in with a photo was never read & put straight in the bin.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> But wait, what’s that light in the oven over there? It is the yeast, and Juliet is the bun



Arise fair bun and kill the envious jam spoon...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Arise fair bun and kill the envious jam spoon...



All that Ginsters is not pasty. With mirth and laughter let old winkles come


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Arise Sir Loaf, for thou art now a crusty old knight


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

She is more tasty than bacon, and calorific than cake, oh how I await the taste of her hot chips.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> oh how I await the taste of her hot chips.



And hold thy peas, for have you no sense of time or place as to gobble like turkeys at this time of night? (or day)


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

Right, I'm going to tootle off to get myself a nice and summat to go with it.

And a new wadge of toilet roll to mop my dribbly nose.


----------



## postman (3 Oct 2019)

Just been informed of the colour scheme for the kitchen.It is going to be based on the colour of a local cafe near us.Zest yellow bright and light.W oodwork Silver Mist not going to waste what is left of the paint from the front room.Starting Thursday.But only if it gets warmer,lighter brighter and no rain.Not going through the same as i did last week,some areas of the painting the paint had not hardened off,due to the central heating not being on.That is one reason i can see brush strokes on the chimney breast,and it is driving me mad.While Mrs P is away next week i might just do another coat of blue.


----------



## postman (3 Oct 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/M5_pcaXJIo8
Just got a great quote from two lads who just knocked on the door.Won't have to paint it myself now.Lovely jubbly.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> And hold thy peas, for have you no sense of time or place as to gobble like turkeys at this time of night? (or day)



Mushy, to pea or not to pea, that is the question.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Mushy, to pea or not to pea, that is the question.


Alas poor Romeo what other choice is there?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Alas poor Romeo what other choice is there?



Spam, do you reject my spam, oh thee of noble tart


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Mushy, to pea or not to pea, that is the question.



Fair is fowl and fowl is fair...


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Also, to make it keep. Good quality dry cure bacon will keep for months in the fridge with no need to freeze.
> 
> Streaky bacon is lovely, though it's a lot leaner than it used to be. Still, it's brilliant for wrapping around fish or chicken. For sandwiches and fry-ups I prefer back bacon, but since I get most of mine on sticker, I'm relatively unfussy.
> 
> The only question is smoked, unsmoked or maple-cured...




Maple cured you fool, naturally of course black treacle cured is simillarly acceptable.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> When I was hiring warehouse staff which was weekly any CV that came in with a photo was never read & put straight in the bin.



Really, why?

Here employers prefer it but for some time they haven't been allowed to demand it. It is usually accepted that any job dealing with the public (or in my case with people generally) you should have a picture.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

Now all the food/meat based puns have finished I'll be reading through three pages of posts.

It'll take a while but eventually I'll ketchup.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

mybike said:


> View attachment 487611



D*mn, now I need to start again.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Really, why?


Because in the ones I received anyone who put a photograph on tended to be, how can I put this politely so as not to upset you, a pretentious idiot, who thought they were being clever by doing it, but this was nearly 20 years ago so the concept may have changed, but I'd never submit a CV with a picture, as somebody once said I have the perfect face for radio.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Fair is fowl and fowl is fair...



A custard verely neuer obteyned the loue of a faire lady


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> A custard verely neuer obteyned the loue of a faire lady



You shouldn't be trying to obtain a lady's loo anyway.

The cheek of it sirrah.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Because in the ones I received anyone who put a photograph on tended to be, how can I put this politely so as not to upset you, a pretentious idiot, who thought they were being clever by doing it, but this was nearly 20 years ago so the concept may have changed, but I'd never submit a CV with a picture, as somebody once said I have the perfect face for radio.



Doesn't upset me, don't worry. It's considered a good idea here so I'm being culturally sensitive to the natives...


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> A custard verely neuer obteyned the loue of a faire lady



Well, everyone knows that music is the food of love, not custard.

Although I'm rather partial to a slice of custard tart myself...


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Maple cured you fool, naturally of course black treacle cured is simillarly acceptable.



Fool? 

I am a firm believer in choice. Although that's usually dictated by what's available on YS...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, everyone knows that music is the food of love, not custard.
> 
> Although I'm rather partial to a slice of custard tart myself...



If food be the music of love, eat up,,eat up.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now all the food/meat based puns have finished I'll be reading through three pages of posts.
> 
> It'll take a while but eventually I'll ketchup.


You'll be cream crackered though.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> If food be the music of love, eat up,,eat up.



Figures. All my life I've fought against imperialism, and now i *am* the expanding Cambridgeshire frontier...


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll be cream crackered though.



He'll be wanting some cheese to go with that...


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> He'll be wanting some cheese to go with that...


Does he have to gorge out on it?


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Does he have to gorge out on it?



I doubt @Andy in Germany could eat his way through the several kilos that appear to have taken up residence in my fridge... I sincerely hope he likes Y-Fenni cheddar, Manchego and Old Amsterdam...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Figures. All my life I've fought against imperialism, and now i *am* the expanding Cambridgeshire frontier...



You are expanding your Fens ships


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I doubt @Andy in Germany could eat his way through the several kilos that appear to have taken up residence in my fridge... I sincerely hope he likes Y-Fenni cheddar, Manchego and Old Amsterdam...


He could go over hill and dale for that gromit he needs.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, everyone knows that music is the food of love, not custard.
> 
> Although I'm rather partial to a slice of custard tart myself...



Is that any way to speak of a faire laydey?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

In othe news I've just removed a shirt label that was scratching the back of my neck.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In othe news I've just removed a shirt label that was scratching the back of my neck.


Yoou don't stitch them down when you've bought them!


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Yoou don't stitch them down when you've bought them!



Would be hard to put them on then.

ETA. I managed to miss all the cheese jokes. Edam it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In othe news I've just removed a shirt label that was scratching the back of my neck.



Too sexy for your shirt label?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Too sexy for your shirt label?



Too sensitive probably, but hey, I'll run with it...


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Would be hard to put them on then.
> 
> ETA. I managed to miss all the cheese jokes. Edam it.



Oh, grate...


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

Bummer, just confirmed an interview then looked at the internal description and it says I need to drive. I'll need to call and cancel tomorrow.

Mind you, I don't like the look of the job anyway. I think @Bobby Mhor advised me to stick to what I want*, and that wasn't it. Trouble is that while I have a pretty clear idea what I would like long term, I'm not sure how to get there.

*_The encouragement was appreciated: I'm currently having to resist pressure from the Employment Agency to push me into any job ASAP..._


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2019)

I've got a phobia of over-engineered buildings.

It’s a complex complex complex.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> I've got a phobia of over-engineered buildings.
> 
> It’s a complex complex complex.



If it was mixed with another distinct problem or phobia it could be a Complex complex complex complex, Or possibly a Complex complex complex with complications.

I really should go to bed or get a social life.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

I have just got the fire going.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh, grate...



It's been fondu


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have just got the fire going.





Reynard said:


> Oh, grate...



Sorry...


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> It's been fondu



You're stringing this out deliberately...


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Job interview today - this afternoon. Fingers crossed.



@LeetleGreyCells: How did it go? or did I miss that post?


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If it was mixed with another distinct problem or phobia it could be a Complex complex complex complex, Or possibly a Complex complex complex with complications.
> 
> *I really should go to bed or get a social life.*


And leave all this behind?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> @LeetleGreyCells: How did it go? or did I miss that post?


No, you didn’t miss a post. I was too depressed to even comment on it when I got back. The interview (the talking part) went OK, but I’m not sure I would fit in though. One of the interviewers didn’t even bother to shake my hand before I left and didn’t seem to be bothered (did in fact make several sarcastic comments) - and she would be the one person I would be working with every single day. As for the place itself, one word sums it up: grim. They had no sense of privacy or security - I was left in a room with the name of every learner currently on programme on a large whiteboard in front of me, and there were piles of confidential paperwork piled up around the room.

What’s most depressing is that should I be offered a job there, I’ll probably accept as I’ve been trying to get a new job for 12 months now, applying and attending interviews, but no one wanting to take me on. Should I be offered a job and accept, it won’t stop me sending new applications off. In fact, it would be a great incentive to apply far more often!

Like many on this forum, I’m an introvert. So when the employer was telling me about all the ‘fun social activities’ they do out of work, I was cringing inside. Especially when she said that all the staff go and nobody misses.

Apologies for the long, whinging post. I feel like I’m between a rock and a hard place, and the gap between both is getting smaller and smaller.

I find out after next Wednesday if they want me in for a taster session for a few hours.


----------



## Slioch (3 Oct 2019)

Just back from watching the Downton Abbey film. It was truly dreadful, but Mrs S liked it, so that's all that matters.
I managed to stay awake. Just.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

Slioch said:


> Just back from watching the Downton Abbey film. It was truly dreadful, but Mrs S liked it, so that's all that matters.
> I managed to stay awake. Just.



I feel your pain xxx Hopefully you'll be able to reciprocate with a film of your taste...


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

About to settle down with a  and Brexitcast


----------



## Slioch (3 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I feel your pain xxx Hopefully you'll be able to reciprocate with a film of your taste...



Yes. "Teenage Lesbian Vampires meet Zombie Motorcyclists" is on Netflix, so we may be watching that tomorrow night .


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2019)

Slioch said:


> Yes. "Teenage Lesbian Vampires meet Zombie Motorcyclists" is on Netflix, so we may be watching that tomorrow night .



I admire your style!


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have just got the fire going.


Where to, if you don't mind?


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where to, if you don't mind?



The fireplace, as per usual 

Anyways, I'm starting to wilt, so going to toodle pipski for tonight.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2019)

Morning.
There is weather out there this morning. I haven't yet decided what it is doing yet.
I was hoping to go to Castle Combe circuit to watch some historic car racing on Saturday but they keep altering the weather.
It looks like it will be a repeat of last year's wet grey day.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2019)

Time to head home


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> No, you didn’t miss a post. I was too depressed to even comment on it when I got back. The interview (the talking part) went OK, but I’m not sure I would fit in though. One of the interviewers didn’t even bother to shake my hand before I left and didn’t seem to be bothered (did in fact make several sarcastic comments) - and she would be the one person I would be working with every single day. As for the place itself, one word sums it up: grim. They had no sense of privacy or security - I was left in a room with the name of every learner currently on programme on a large whiteboard in front of me, and there were piles of confidential paperwork piled up around the room.
> 
> What’s most depressing is that should I be offered a job there, I’ll probably accept as I’ve been trying to get a new job for 12 months now, applying and attending interviews, but no one wanting to take me on. Should I be offered a job and accept, it won’t stop me sending new applications off. In fact, it would be a great incentive to apply far more often!
> 
> ...



To be honest I dread social activities here as they generally involve going out to get hammered, not my thing 

Fingers crossed something will come along soon


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2019)

I think our local TV just said that Marcos cars started off in Bradford on Avon 70 years ago before moving to Westbury .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Oct 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> To be honest I dread social activities here as they *generally involve going out to get hammered*, not my thing
> 
> Fingers crossed something will come along soon


Thanks and yes, that was my thinking. I don't drink (any alcohol. I drink water and green 🍵 to clarify  ).


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> No, you didn’t miss a post. I was too depressed to even comment on it when I got back. The interview (the talking part) went OK, but I’m not sure I would fit in though. One of the interviewers didn’t even bother to shake my hand before I left and didn’t seem to be bothered (did in fact make several sarcastic comments) - and she would be the one person I would be working with every single day. As for the place itself, one word sums it up: grim. They had no sense of privacy or security - I was left in a room with the name of every learner currently on programme on a large whiteboard in front of me, and there were piles of confidential paperwork piled up around the room.
> 
> What’s most depressing is that should I be offered a job there, I’ll probably accept as I’ve been trying to get a new job for 12 months now, applying and attending interviews, but no one wanting to take me on. Should I be offered a job and accept, it won’t stop me sending new applications off. In fact, it would be a great incentive to apply far more often!
> 
> ...



Oh buQQer. Pardon my French.

What sort of work are you applying for, if you don't mind me asking?

Introversion is a great thing, but sometimes in a world designed for Extroverts it can be hard to be ourselves. I recently walked away from a job because one of the things they were animatedly discussing in the staff meeting was the staff social life and a training weekend. No thanks.

Thankfully getting smashed is less of a feature of going out here, but I still don't generally take part in the 'wonderful' social events unless I trust the team or in the case of my college, they were part of college time. Learning that I could say no was an important step, also that there are real neurological differences between introverts and extroverts, so it's not that I'm making stuff up or being silly.

All the best as you navigate your way forward...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2019)

Our high temperature on Tuesday was 31C. Our low temperature this morning was 6C.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Thanks and yes, that was my thinking. I don't drink (any alcohol. I drink water and green 🍵 to clarify  ).


 Gin goes really well with Green (Chinese) Tea.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2019)

I'm watching Bargain Hunt and I can't help staring at Mr C H's hair .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh buQQer. Pardon my French.
> 
> What sort of work are you applying for, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> ...


I’ve always worked in education until the last few years. Not as a teacher, but as Careers Education, ESOL tutor and trainer. I’m also a qualified cycling coach which I’d love to take further, but not many opportunities there other than volunteer (which I do now with a Go Ride club). I build websites at the moment, but (ironically for an introvert) I miss working with people. And need to earn more (cycling can be expensive!).


----------



## Phaeton (4 Oct 2019)

Going to go out on my road bike first time in 4 or possibly 5 years, might be interesting


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

Had a good night's sleep in the company of a cat (Lexi) and a non-leaking hot water bottle that I found in the back of the bathroom cupboard. Feel much more chipper today.

Am about to slope off for lunch in a bit as I am reporting a hungry. I have some rather fine marinated anchovies that I picked up on YS to go with some lovely fresh wholemeal bread.  I might have some gruyere with that bread too...


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> To be honest I dread social activities here as they generally involve going out to get hammered, not my thing



Not mine either - a right pain when you're teetotal. I resent it when it's a "split the bill" kind of thing, because I really don't see why I should pay for other people to get baddered if all I'm having is a cup of tea...

Ergo I'd rather stay at home and have a good night in.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Going to go out on my road bike first time in 4 or possibly 5 years, might be interesting



*wibble* *wobble* *wibble* *wobble*


----------



## Phaeton (4 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> *wibble* *wobble* *wibble* *wobble*


Quite, it only last 1.5 miles before I turned around, pain in my back, pain in my right knee unable to rotate right leg out of cleats, luckily I could get my left out which is my bad leg. So hobbled back, looks like it'll be in the For Sale section later.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Quite, it only last 1.5 miles before I turned around, pain in my back, pain in my right knee unable to rotate right leg out of cleats, luckily I could get my left out which is my bad leg. So hobbled back, looks like it'll be in the For Sale section later.



Ah, poo, that's not good...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Quite, it only last 1.5 miles before I turned around, pain in my back, pain in my right knee unable to rotate right leg out of cleats, luckily I could get my left out which is my bad leg. So hobbled back, looks like it'll be in the For Sale section later.



Ouch. I'm sorry to hear that. it sounds like a 'recovery evening' is called for before you make a decision.


----------



## postman (4 Oct 2019)

Back from my annual eye test.This was good because my watching telly glasses broke last week.So i was able to kill two birds with one stone.Being my telly glasses i wanted a cheapo pair.After the annual test,i sorted some out.The sales tried to sell me a pair for £148.Sorry cheap frame one lens cos i only have one good eye,and then the other lens needs scratching so i cannot see out of it.Doing that stops the double vision,and seeing how i don't need reactalight you can take that off the price.So agreed on £78-50.Optician found swollen blood vessels in good eye,so i had to pop in to the Doctors for a blood pressure test,and yes my blood pressure is up,another test in three weeks to see if it's down.Busy doing nothing day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Back from my annual eye test.This was good because my watching telly glasses broke last week.*So i was able to kill two birds with one stone.*



That's a very unusual eye test.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

It has stopped raining


----------



## Ripple (4 Oct 2019)

I volunteered to take care of the cat at work. So I need to buy food for her and a bowl for water (she currently uses puddles which I think is absolutely unacceptable).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2019)

Saw 6 red kites in the hills today plus a million inquisitive goats


----------



## Phaeton (4 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> (she currently uses puddles which I think is absolutely unacceptable).


Why? Our dog often goes outside & drinks the water that's collected in buckets or bowls at the back of the house in preference to her fresh water in her bowl.


----------



## Ripple (4 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Why? Our dog often goes outside & drinks the water that's collected in buckets or bowls at the back of the house in preference to her fresh water in her bowl.



I work in a metal and timber yard so imagine the quality of water. Oil and paint and other nice stuff.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> I volunteered to take care of the cat at work. So I need to buy food for her and a bowl for water (she currently uses puddles which I think is absolutely unacceptable).



I used to have a cat who liked to drink from the toilet... 







You could compromise though, by using rain water, as some cats just don't like the taste of tap water.

What are you feeding her, btw? Just curious.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> I work in a metal and timber yard so imagine the quality of water. Oil and paint and other nice stuff.


She wouldn't drink it if it was bad, she'd go find somewhere where it was fresh


----------



## Ripple (4 Oct 2019)

I think that pets should have a choice of water. If the cat prefers puddles that's fine. But I will try food and water bowls next to each other.


----------



## Speicher (4 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> I think that pets should have a choice of water. If the cat prefers puddles that's fine. But I will try food and water bowls next to each other.



I keep a bowl by the back door that fills up with rain water. The cats like to drink that or from any puddles that are lying around. I agree that she needs reasonably clean water, rather than oily mucky water. What happens to her at the weekends?


----------



## Salar (4 Oct 2019)

We don't normally buy posh bottled water. What we tend to do is fill plastic bottles with tap water again and again and chill them in the fridge.

Our dog has latched onto this, he watches everything.

His preference now is for chilled tap water from a green San Pellegrino bottle, a clear bottle is not good enough for him, it needs to be green.


----------



## Ripple (4 Oct 2019)

It won't be posh bottled water. Just clean water. 



Reynard said:


> What are you feeding her, btw? Just curious.



I don't know yet. But definitely not the cheapest stuff from a shop. I personally treat her as if she's my pet.



Speicher said:


> What happens to her at the weekends?



The company is opened almost 7 days a week so there's always somebody to feed her. And I've been told that she can take care of herself - she once caught a rabbit.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> I don't know yet. But definitely not the cheapest stuff from a shop. I personally treat her as if she's my pet.



Cool  My girls get Royal Canin Sensible 33 dry plus a mix of wet (Felix AGAIL, Sheba, Gourmet Gold) and raw.



> And I've been told that she can take care of herself - she once caught a rabbit.



Clever girl!  Poppy is the rabbit specialist here chez Casa Reynard, but Lexi has brought me three mice today.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2019)

Wilson's ready for some early Saturday am miles


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2019)

I thought I was going to get wet on my ride today. But I didn't.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

I have a very fine piece of Somerset brie for my supper.

Acquired on YS of course.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2019)

Steak and kidney pudding , chips , peas and beer tonight


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2019)

I had to stop on the way back from the pub this evening because of sellotape. Unlike buttered bread, it landed sticky side up and attached itself to my front wheel. Every time the wheel went round, gravity stuck it to the tyre more firmly so that it continued to slap against the mudguard. Well, that was half a mile of needless irritation!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2019)

I'm eating salt and vinegar crisps.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

I've just had a very nice Abendbrot...

Wholemeal bread, a cheese board (Somerset Brie, Gruyere, Edam and cave-aged Cheddar) plus home made beetroot chutney.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm eating salt and vinegar crisps.



I decided to go wild and had a handful of skittles as well. Now I'm on a sugar high and I can'tcalmdowntogotosleep...


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

Settling down with a  and some crisps and the men's 20k walk.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I decided to go wild and had a handful of skittles as well. *Now I'm on a sugar high and I can'tcalmdowntogotosleep...*


Have some salt, neutralise the sugar.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have some salt, neutralise the sugar.


He's finished the salt and vinegar crisps.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> He's finished the salt and vinegar crisps.


But then moved onto the skittles, and the sugar.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> He's finished the salt and vinegar crisps.



I still have crisps.  Just not salt & vinegar ones.

Me no likey salt & vinegar crisps.


----------



## derrick (4 Oct 2019)

I am on CC again


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I still have crisps.  Just not salt & vinegar ones.
> 
> Me no likey salt & vinegar crisps.


I've got Twiglets and S&V crisps but it's post-postie time in sleepy south London so I can't them to him.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have some salt, neutralise the sugar.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> He's finished the salt and vinegar crisps.





classic33 said:


> But then moved onto the skittles, and the sugar.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got Twiglets and S&V crisps but it's post-postie time in sleepy south London so I can't them to him.



S'okay. reading this solved the problem... 'night...


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> S'okay. reading this solved the problem... 'night...


You'll be full of GetUp&Go in a few hours then.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll be full of GetUp&Go in a few hours then.


Is this GetUp&Go available from Tesco? I'll need some to go with a large mug of strong black coffee having to be up at 05:30 to go to work (first early shift for a few weeks and i'm out of practice).


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Is this GetUp&Go available from Tesco? I'll need some to go with a large mug of strong black coffee having to be up at 05:30 to go to work (first early shift for a few weeks and i'm out of practice).


Possibly, they have it in Australia!


----------



## Jenkins (4 Oct 2019)

Australia? It's a bit out of my way and it might make me a bit late for work if I stopped to get some on the way in.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got Twiglets and S&V crisps but it's post-postie time in sleepy south London so I can't them to him.



What, you mean you don't have a trebuchet?


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Australia? It's a bit out of my way and it might make me a bit late for work if I stopped to get some on the way in.


Be a nice excuse for being late. Twenty hours, minimum, each way.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Is this GetUp&Go available from Tesco? I'll need some to go with a large mug of strong black coffee having to be up at 05:30 to go to work (first early shift for a few weeks and i'm out of practice).



I don't think Tesco stock it, else I'd have already replaced my missing get-up-and-go...


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I don't think Tesco stock it, else I'd have already replaced my missing get-up-and-go...


You tried Pets at Home?


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You tried Pets at Home?



No... 

I use Zooplus, who deliver to my door. They definitely don't stock Human get-up-and-go.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> No...
> 
> I use Zooplus, who deliver to my door. They definitely don't stock Human get-up-and-go.


You can take Bob Martins for sore joints.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Is this GetUp&Go available from Tesco? I'll need some to go with a large mug of strong black coffee having to be up at 05:30 to go to work (first early shift for a few weeks and i'm out of practice).





Reynard said:


> I don't think Tesco stock it, else I'd have already replaced my missing get-up-and-go...


Tesco's do stock it!!!


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You can take Bob Martins for sore joints.



Bob Martin products are useless cheap cack.

Synoquin or YuMOVE


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Tesco's do stock it!!!
> View attachment 487757



Bleurgh!!!


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Bleurgh!!!


We get a few folk going into Tesco's tomorrow all asking where do they keep the Get Up & Go.

Make them think twice, at least.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Bob Martin products are useless cheap cack.
> 
> Synoquin or YuMOVE


Ignore the ones sold in pet shops, get those of veterinary quality.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ignore the ones sold in pet shops, get those of veterinary quality.



I usually buy direct from VetUK, whether that's over the counter stuff or POM. The girls' combined flea and worm treatment is POM.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2019)

Right,  required.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2019)

There's always this one!


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's always this one!
> View attachment 487760



*Anything* is better than those ghastly meal replacement shakes...


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2019)

Right, I'm going to swan off to bed.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Saw 6 red kites in the hills today plus a million inquisitive goats


Flying goats ?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Is this GetUp&Go available from Tesco? I'll need some to go with a large mug of strong black coffee having to be up at 05:30 to go to work (first early shift for a few weeks and i'm out of practice).


Prunes might give you that feeling !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2019)

Get up and go ! 
Looking outside doesn't inspire me !
I think I will just make another  .


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2019)

I got up and went !
I made another .
It looks like very fine drizzle out there at the moment. Not the lemon version !


----------



## Jenkins (5 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's always this one!
> View attachment 487760





classic33 said:


> Tesco's do stock it!!!
> View attachment 487757


Don't they do anything more breakfasty such as...


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Don't they do anything more breakfasty such as...
> View attachment 487781


Possibly...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2019)

I was going to go to the Castle Combe Autumn Classic Festival but I have lost the enthusiasm.
The weather is grey and I haven't noticed any special cars which I fancy.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> I volunteered to take care of the cat at work. So I need to buy food for her and a bowl for water (she currently uses puddles which I think is absolutely unacceptable).





Phaeton said:


> Why? Our dog often goes outside & drinks the water that's collected in buckets or bowls at the back of the house in preference to her fresh water in her bowl.


Same here, although they've got fresh water in a bowl


----------



## postman (5 Oct 2019)

Don't ask,because i have finished my tasks for today.Up early,emptied the dishwasher,the tumble dryer.Ironed a few items,been out and turned over the new rhubarb patch,oh that lovely rain made digging so much easier.It got right down in to the hard soil and softened it.It's going to be great when i get the frame up and around it for a raised bed.Top it off with compost and manure ad boy will there be a deep base for the rhubarb roots.Great job.So now it's weekend and i ain't doing anymore housework,full stop.


----------



## Speicher (5 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I got up and went !
> I made another .
> It looks like very fine drizzle out there at the moment. Not the lemon version !



I do not like lemon drizzle cake. I much prefer a lemon monsoon cake.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Prunes might give you that feeling !



Explosively so...


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Don't they do anything more breakfasty such as...
> View attachment 487781



The one here only has a Costa. They might do panninis, but nothing more substantial than that...


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2019)

Watched England v Argentina in the RWC and now watching the Lionesses play Brazil.

It's half time in the latter, so will slope off for some lunch. There's the rest of that very fine brie...


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Oct 2019)

I am celebrating Englands progress in RWC by buying a hose brush to clean caravan tomorrow. It doesn't get more racy


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had to stop on the way back from the pub this evening because of sellotape. Unlike buttered bread, it landed sticky side up and attached itself to my front wheel. Every time the wheel went round, gravity stuck it to the tyre more firmly so that it continued to slap against the mudguard. Well, that was half a mile of needless irritation!



Well as fixings go it's preferable to the drawing pin that affixed itself to my wheel a couple of years ago.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2019)

I've come over all feeling carp . Feeling all cold and shivery . I was fine earlier. Swapped a couple of watch movements over into some watch cases and sorted out a garden seed dispenser thing .


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2019)

I think that would just about do it for me whilst sitting in a traffic jam, people getting out of their cars singing and dancing .


----------



## tyred (5 Oct 2019)

I removed the seatpost and stem from my Viscount and re-greased them in the interests of preventive maintenance.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Bleurgh!!!


Asked today and told it had got up and gone, by one staff member. The other thought I was joking.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2019)

My on the spot weather reporter has just been in and shown me how wet it is !


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2019)

Reasonably successful yellow stickering in Tesco tonight. Just me, Tall Guy and Asian Cyclist (who rides a Brompton), plus the usual opportunists.

Quite a bit to be had off the counters, but other than a few bits and pieces, most only had 1/3 off, and to save time, the packs of stuff were just much too big, so not much worth taking. But I did snag some smoked chicken, corned beef and a pack with two trout fillets that *had* gone down to half price.

There were also s**tloads of olives, but I didn't take any as I already have several kilos of olives in the fridge... 

Lots (well two crates, which is more than what is the average these days) of chilled stuff, but that was mostly ready meals, meatballs and bottles of orange juice. But I did come back with the one real prize in the crates, which was a shoulder of lamb for £1.97 

They left the fruit & veg trolley next to the chilled stuff, and everyone else ignored it.  So I had first dibs on the fruit & veg, and picked up asparagus, tomatoes, mangoes, coleslaw and several packs of mixed dried fruit & nuts.

Also had good hunting in the bakery, with chocolate twists, apple danish, lemon drizzle and chocolate muffins and vegetarian "sausage" rolls.

Add that lot to the rest of the grocery shopping, and the fridge is nicely stocked up for the next fortnight.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Reasonably successful yellow stickering in Tesco tonight. Just me, Tall Guy and Asian Cyclist (who rides a Brompton), plus the usual opportunists.
> 
> Quite a bit to be had off the counters, but other than a few bits and pieces, most only had 1/3 off, and to save time, the packs of stuff were just much too big, so not much worth taking. But I did snag some smoked chicken, corned beef and a pack with two trout fillets that *had* gone down to half price.
> 
> ...


No Get Up and Go?


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> No Get Up and Go?



I told you, my Tesco doesn't stock it...


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I told you, my Tesco doesn't stock it...


And you'd not bought if they did.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> And you'd not bought if they did.



I'll have a look in Wilkinsons and Savers tomorrow...


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2019)

Toodle pipski, off to the Land of Nod I go...


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2019)

Morning.
I am slowly drinking my  whilst looking out of the window. It is gradually getting lighter out there and the sky looks clear as far as I can tell.
I saw a young Donald Trump in a Home Alone film yesterday .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2019)

I was just listening to someone talking on the radio with a whispering voice which I find irritating ! It seems strange that a voice meant to be hushed and inaudible can be so noisy !!!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2019)

Well it's Sunday am and all is well


----------



## Speicher (6 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was just listening to someone talking on the radio with a whispering voice which I find irritating ! It seems strange that a voice meant to be hushed and inaudible can be so noisy !!!



On the subject of wireless, what sort have you got? One of these new-fangled DAB ones? Can you listen to foreign channels?

Am I aksing to many questions?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Oct 2019)

Went for a night time ride last night, just 40k on a route I knew. All was well until I came to the dreaded 'diversion' sign and ended up following completely unknown lanes in the dark.

The local farmers had joined in the fun by making sure there was a good thick mud layer as well...

[ETA]: that sounds a bit grumpy: I still had a great ride. I'd forgotten how nice it is to ride in the dark.


----------



## Ripple (6 Oct 2019)

Late birthday present from myself to me. 

Canon DSLR. 📸


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> Late birthday present from myself to me.
> 
> Canon DSLR. 📸



Thats not mundane news.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2019)

It's    here.

I have had vegetable samosas and  for lunch.

Made a pot of leek & potato soup.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2019)

I am making chilli dogs.
I went to mass, and was actually able to sit in the family pew. (I wasn't assisting)
I had to dress all dapper.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> *I am making chilli dogs.*
> I went to mass, and was actually able to sit in the family pew. (I wasn't assisting)
> I had to dress all dapper.


What's your pitching arm like?


----------



## Ripple (6 Oct 2019)

I am drinking Hotel Chocolat Cream Liqueur. 
Mmmmm.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Oct 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I am celebrating Englands progress in RWC by buying a hose brush to clean caravan tomorrow. It doesn't get more racy


How are you going to clean a caravan with a rose bush, won't it scratch the paint?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> On the subject of wireless, what sort have you got? One of these new-fangled DAB ones? Can you listen to foreign channels?
> 
> Am I aksing to many questions?


It is a radio alarm clock thingy. I think it is a DAB.
Why would I want to listen to foreign channels ? 
I'm not in charge of it . I suppose you could tune it in to foreign stations.
It is a small compact one, not as good as our previous one which looked like a chrome Easter Egg.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2019)

I hate dramatic


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> What's your pitching arm like?


Nothing like it used to be. I was a catcher, though.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> On the subject of wireless, what sort have you got? One of these new-fangled DAB ones? Can you listen to foreign channels?
> 
> Am I aksing to many questions?


Get an old fashioned long wave/short wave ultra short wave radio. You'll get foreign stations.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Nothing like it used to be. I was a catcher, though.


No good for wanging thw chilli dogs though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get an old fashioned long wave/short wave ultra short wave radio. You'll get foreign stations.


Or a newer one. I got one the other day, I think it cost me all of $20 .


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> No good for wanging thw chilli dogs though.


Pitchers be crazy.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pitchers be crazy.


Mebbee, but they're in with a chance of reaching here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2019)

I could send one via FedEx.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I could send one via FedEx.



It'll have developed language skills by the time it arrived...


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2019)

Had a lovely bowl, ok, right, two bowls of leek & potato soup for supper, with bread & butter on the side. The world is a much better place right now.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I could send one via FedEx.


Just the one!


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just the one!



Well, you don't want them to breed while in transit...


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just the one!


They're big.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, you don't want them to breed while in transit...


He'd only pay on postage weight.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2019)

And the dry ice.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> They're big.


As big as...


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> As big as...
> View attachment 488104


Someone at the factory wasn't doing his job.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2019)

I went for a bike ride.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> On the subject of wireless, what sort have you got? One of these new-fangled DAB ones? Can you listen to foreign channels?
> Am I aksing to many questions?


It's a real blind spot. 
(There might be Welsh, Gaelic and some Asian languages but it's pretty much dumb when it come to continental languages.)


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2019)

Pauses !


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Pauses !


Why?


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2019)

Time to climb my oddly even wooden hill and slope off to bed.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2019)

My Horlicks is a bit to hot to drink at the moment.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2019)

Morning world it's return to work day for me today


----------



## postman (7 Oct 2019)

Write,now i have your attention.Who sneaked in to my bedroom last night and sprayed me with a flu bug.Woke up feeling crap.How have i caught this.Own up you lot.Snot funny it's running down the inside of my throat,and a slight sore throat.I could do without this and to top it off it's crap again here .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why?


It's the dramatic bit .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Write,now i have your attention.Who sneaked in to my bedroom last night and sprayed me with a flu bug.Woke up feeling crap.How have i caught this.Own up you lot.Snot funny it's running down the inside of my throat,and a slight sore throat.I could do without this and to top it off it's crap again here .


They must have been busy as I'm feeling carp as well !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2019)

I'm off to get a flu jab. I hope I get there before the pestilence descends on me.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2019)

It was a lovely sunny day yesterday and now it has reverted to being grey and wet again !


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Write,now i have your attention.Who sneaked in to my bedroom last night and sprayed me with a flu bug.Woke up feeling crap.How have i caught this.Own up you lot.Snot funny it's running down the inside of my throat,and a slight sore throat.I could do without this and to top it off it's crap again here .



I considered using the "Hug" smiley to denote my sympathy but I don't want to catch what you've got.



Illaveago said:


> It was a lovely sunny day yesterday and now it has reverted to being grey and wet again !



Same here, except for the lovely day yesterday. Friday should in theory be a better day so I'm planning my first 200k then. We shall see...


----------



## postman (7 Oct 2019)

Forgot to mention local Surgery is offering flu jab from 13-30 on the 10th.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Forgot to mention local Surgery is offering flu jab from 13-30 on the 10th.


Bad timing!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Forgot to mention local Surgery is offering flu jab from 13-30 on the 10th.


Sounds a bit Medieval !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2019)

I see that the search function still doesn't work !


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Forgot to mention local Surgery is offering flu jab from 13-30 on the 10th.


Couldn't they round it up to 13-50?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't they round it up to 13-50?


Best to have it before the Black Death! 1347- 51.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> As big as...
> View attachment 488104


Who is that weird guy in the background fiddling with the end? A weener ninja photobomber if ever i saw one!


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Who is that weird guy in the background fiddling with the end? A weener ninja photobomber if ever i saw one!


He's holding his end up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> As big as...
> View attachment 488104


----------



## Phaeton (7 Oct 2019)

This thread is frightening, you miss a couple of days & you come back to 8 unread pages & no idea what is happening


----------



## mybike (7 Oct 2019)

Took my automatic watch in to see how much they'd charge to repair. It's working but not as it should. Apparently it has a seized mainspring & will cost ~£160 which is more than I paid for it. Watch will not be repaired.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 488154


Missile launcher required for that one.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> This thread is frightening, you miss a couple of days & you come back to 8 unread pages & no idea what is happening


Neither do we ! And we are the culprit's !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2019)

mybike said:


> Took my automatic watch in to see how much they'd charge to repair. It's working but not as it should. Apparently it has a seized mainspring & will cost ~£160 which is more than I paid for it. Watch will not be repaired.


Oh dear! What make is it ?


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2019)

Damn, lost to the 'cold' I was developing last week. Thought I'd kept it away with lots of fruit and vitamins, but was feeling decidedly ropey on yesterday's MTB ride with the lads (and our hangovers), but had a shocking night last night and off work today. Just stayed in bed dosed up on co-codamol.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2019)

My get-up-and-go is slowly returning after being lurgified last week. Getting a proper night's sleep really helps.

I've prepared a cottage pie for tonight, and I'll go and run some errands after lunch.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I see that the search function still doesn't work !



Works for me. But I am still having to spend time playing "guess the icon" as many of them are just a plain square...


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2019)

It seems to have finally stopped  here.


----------



## mybike (7 Oct 2019)

If you replace the sausages in toad in the hole with meatballs what do you call it?


----------



## postman (7 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Damn, lost to the 'cold' I was developing last week. Thought I'd kept it away with lots of fruit and vitamins, but was feeling decidedly ropey on yesterday's MTB ride with the lads (and our hangovers), but had a shocking night last night and off work today. Just stayed in bed dosed up on co-codamol.


 

So it was you,i am feeling cold and shivery,done nothing at all today.Crap throat.Got a busy day tomorrow and Weds i hope i have more energy.Thursday i should be starting to paint the kitchen.Looking forward to that NOT.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2019)

I was just looking in one of my diaries and noticed my mileage records . In 2017 the total was 142. In 2018 it was 404 and so far this year it is 620.
I know it's not much, but it shows an improvement in my health and not as many visits from the fairies .


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2019)

I have bought a hot water bottle and a tube of anchovy paste.

And it is now  again.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have bought a hot water bottle and a tube of anchovy paste.
> 
> And it is now  again.


The first two, done by yourself caused the third to happen!


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> The first two, done by yourself caused the third to happen!



I don't want any more rain. When things get squelchy, I'm knee deeper than everyone else...

Put my green recycling bin out for collection. Not bothered with black bag, there's hardly anything in it.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I don't want any more rain. When things get squelchy, I'm knee deeper than everyone else...


How come? Knees are roughly halfway up your legs regardless of length of the legs.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> How come? Knees are roughly halfway up your legs regardless of length of the legs.



Well, I'm built on a slightly smaller scale than everyone else


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, I'm built on a slightly smaller scale than everyone else



I feel your pain. This was one reason for the MTB rebuild: I'm better suited to a frame with 26" wheels than 28". 

Also, one advantage of a Japanese Wife: when I get clothes in Japan _they fit first time_.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I feel your pain. This was one reason for the MTB rebuild: I'm better suited to a frame with 26" wheels than 28".
> 
> Also, one advantage of a Japanese Wife: when I get clothes in Japan _they fit first time_.


29" wheels way too big then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> 29" wheels way too big then.



Unless I'm building a penny-farthing...


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2019)

I've been away for the weekend, and we appear to be getting another cat - that will be 5. Not sure how long our eldest cat will last, but the breeder has had another litter of Ragdolls, so my wife and daughter have picked the only 'girl' to even the score up (2 young males, a young female, and an older female). The two lads 'boss' each other about, so might not be wise with another.

So that's another white Raggie coming this way.


----------



## Speicher (7 Oct 2019)

ooh hoo I got an answer right on Lunyversity Challenge. The question was about a painting entitled Le Bercseau, and what was the English name for the painting, which I knew was The Cradle. 🦉 Also identified a Pine Martin.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I feel your pain. This was one reason for the MTB rebuild: I'm better suited to a frame with 26" wheels than 28".
> 
> Also, one advantage of a Japanese Wife: when I get clothes in Japan _they fit first time_.



Oh yeah, tell me about it... Clothes shopping is such a pain, because (inevitably) sleeves and legs are too long. Although having dropped four clothes sizes since 2014, it's not quite so bad, as the smaller sizes are more in proportion if you see what I mean...


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> So that's another white Raggie coming this way.





If it's not a colourpoint, then it's a Ragamuffin, not a Ragdoll...


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2019)

Leek & potato soup, cottage pie and a mix of steamed veggies.  All is well with the world.


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> If it's not a colourpoint, then it's a Ragamuffin, not a Ragdoll...



Another colourpoint. Think Luna is a ragamuffin


----------



## Phaeton (7 Oct 2019)

mybike said:


> If you replace the sausages in toad in the hole with meatballs what do you call it?


Sacrilege


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2019)

Time for a  and a bit of something to go with it...


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2019)

mybike said:


> If you replace the sausages in toad in the hole with meatballs what do you call it?


Toad in the hole,
https://www.irishtimes.com/life-and...-meatball-toad-in-the-hole-1.3874990?mode=amp


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Oct 2019)

Diesel is £1.51 litre at Chester services on the M56. Well done to them on delivering the true sprit of a free market economy.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Diesel is £1.51 litre at Chester services on the M56. Well done to them on delivering the true sprit of a free market economy.



Mind, that's still some 20p less than Birchanger Green on the M11...


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2019)

I had a slice of lemon  cake.


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2019)

There is only really one person on my team at work whom I just don't like. I just don't like the way he criticises everyone and calls everyone stupid and useless behind their back and makes all sorts of sexist jokes about the girls on our team and giving out that he's only joking and that people have no sense of humour and can't take a joke. It is not just me who doesn't like him. 

The good news today is that he has been moved to a different department so I will never have to listen to his insulting nonsense ever again


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I had a slice of lemon  cake.


None here!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2019)

Hedgehog is out and about in our garden tonight, and the local squirrel has dug up the compost around my fresias.... Again! What a hoodlum!


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Hedgehog is out and about in our garden tonight, and the local squirrel has dug up the compost around my fresias.... Again! What a hoodlum!


They throwing a wild party in your garden?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> They throwing a wild party in your garden?


It's all going down here!! 🎉 🎈


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's all going down here!! 🎉 🎈


Will they last the night though.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> [N]My get-up-and-go is slowly returning[/B] after being lurgified last week. Getting a proper night's sleep really helps.
> 
> I've prepared a cottage pie for tonight, and I'll go and run some errands after lunch.


Tried a larger Tesco's, they got the store manager(new), looking for it.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Oct 2019)

My ears are ringing. Two hours of routing slots in aluminium angle have taken their toll. I've got ear defenders but they mean you can't hear any weird changes in cutter noise that can warn you of impending disaster. It's an intractable problem.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> My ears are ringing. Two hours of routing slots in aluminium angle has taken its toll. I've got ear defenders but they mean you can't hear any weird changes in cutter noise that can warn you of impending disaster. It's an intractable problem.


Try using them on the one ear, swapping at regular intervals.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I had a slice of lemon  cake.


You kept it all for yerssen!


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You kept it all for yerssen!



That's cos there only was one slice.

Anyways, off to bed for me.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's cos there only was one slice.
> 
> Anyways, off to bed for me.


How big was the one slice though?






via


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2019)

Anybody else not feeling the love for going to work today ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2019)

Chasing up applications. Stuck in a phone queue at the moment.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Chasing up applications. Stuck in a phone queue at the moment.



It appears that no-one knows anything -in either organisation- so I need to call someone else. Possibly today, possibly Friday. 

If I'm lucky they may pick up the phone by then...


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It appears that no-one knows anything -in either organisation- so I need to call someone else. Possibly today, possibly Friday.
> 
> If I'm lucky they may pick up the phone by then...



So, three people had no idea and passed me on... and on... and on...

Finally reached one person who knows what is going on in one of the places and they -to be fair- apologised and said I need to wait until next week. Apparently there are lots of jobs being advertised in lots of departments and there's a backlog.

I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Oct 2019)

Work


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2019)

tyred said:


> There is only really one person on my team at work whom I just don't like. I just don't like the way he criticises everyone and calls everyone stupid and useless behind their back and makes all sorts of sexist jokes about the girls on our team and giving out that he's only joking and that people have no sense of humour and can't take a joke. It is not just me who doesn't like him.
> 
> The good news today is that he has been moved to a different department so I will never have to listen to his insulting nonsense ever again



Get the cakes in for everyone


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody else not feeling the love for going to work today ?


Yes... So I'm not 😂


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2019)

I didn't get wet cycling to my 'training' this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2019)

Morning. We have sunshine and blue skies with a bit of mackerel cloud at the moment.
Still not completely with it . Woke up early and couldn't get back to sleep. I finally nodded off and then woke up with dead hands.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> So, three people had no idea and passed me on... and on... and on...
> 
> Finally reached one person who knows what is going on in one of the places and they -to be fair- apologised and said I need to wait until next week. Apparently there are lots of jobs being advertised in lots of departments and there's a backlog.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing.


Rats leaving a sinking ship ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Rats leaving a sinking ship ?



Took me few seconds to work that out.

There is new legislation coming in regarding people with psychological illness or disabilities and a number of places need extra staff to cover it. Hopefully that's the reason anyway.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2019)

I was watching a Miss Marple last night and thought I recognised an actress. It was a long time ago since she used to appear regularly on TV and so has aged a bit .
Whilst I was trying to remember her name my brain was also analysing the way it was working .
So there seems to be a facial recognition section and then a way of attaching a name to that face using an alphabetical system.
I almost had the name at one point. It was like I was flicking through a booklet of names and her name flashed past, too quick for me to catch it. A moment later I had it ! Glynis Barber!
She used to be in Dempsey and Make peace .
It's strange how your mind works !


----------



## mybike (8 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear! What make is it ?



Rotary, not too special except it has a transparent back.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I almost had the name at one point.


I find I cannot come up with the name (I'm terribly with names) then several hours later I will suddenly think of a person's name but can't remember why I was thinking about it.


----------



## mybike (8 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Toad in the hole,
> https://www.irishtimes.com/life-and...-meatball-toad-in-the-hole-1.3874990?mode=amp



Except these were beef meatballs. It was rather good.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Mind, that's still some 20p less than Birchanger Green on the M11...


Wow!


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2019)

mybike said:


> Rotary, not too special except it has a transparent back.


A skeleton type ?
I'm not sure how the backs come off of those .
I have a couple of ordinary Rotary's.
I managed to repair an old Ingersoll watch by replacing the complete mainspring unit from another cheap watch.
As they were both cheap watches and one was broken I didn't stand to lose much.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was watching a Miss Marple last night and thought I recognised an actress. It was a long time ago since she used to appear regularly on TV and so has aged a bit .
> Whilst I was trying to remember her name my brain was also analysing the way it was working .
> So there seems to be a facial recognition section and then a way of attaching a name to that face using an alphabetical system.
> I almost had the name at one point. It was like I was flicking through a booklet of names and her name flashed past, too quick for me to catch it. A moment later I had it ! Glynis Barber!
> ...


Blakes Seven


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Blakes Seven


Yes. Apparently she was in that and I think New Tricks.
I can usually remember actors names , but Jeremy Irons always escapes me !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2019)

I can sometimes spot actors in other films .
The guard outside the Dambusters meeting room that ushers away the dog is Dangerman, Patrick McGoohan.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2019)

I was wondering what would happen to an electric car if it went into a flood ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering what would happen to an electric car if it went into a flood ?


Best not to find out.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Best not to find out.


Just curious! I think they are over 200 volts !


----------



## Phaeton (8 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering what would happen to an electric car if it went into a flood ?


The husband of a work colleague has just got a new i-pace & although it states in the manual it can go through 19 inch of water he turned around the other day when the road was flooded with about 8 inch of water


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2019)

I know! I'll watch a re run of Das Boot ! They had lots of batteries on submarines !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2019)

I know! I'll watch a re run of Das Boot ! They had lots of batteries on submarines !


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I know! I'll watch a re run of Das Boot ! They had lots of batteries on submarines !


Didn't always work out so well.


----------



## Speicher (8 Oct 2019)

I will not usually watch war movies of any description. The exception being "Das Boot". I knew it was in a "staged" submarine, whereas other war films look too realistic. I also like "The Hunt for Red October" and "Crimson Tide". Are there any other good ones in submarines?

When I was in Goteborg, Sweden, there was a Maritime Museum. One of the exhibits was a submarine which you could explore. I found it fascinating.

You will have to imagine the umlaut over the o, in Goteborg, cos when I do the alt + thingy, it takes me to the top of the previous page.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> I will not usually watch war movies of any description. The exception being "Das Boot". I knew it was in a "staged" submarine, whereas other war films look too realistic. I also like "The Hunt for Red October" and "Crimson Tide". Are there any other good ones in submarines?
> 
> When I was in Goteborg, Sweden, there was a Maritime Museum. One of the exhibits was a submarine which you could explore. I found it fascinating.
> 
> You will have to imagine the umlaut over the o, in Goteborg, cos when I do the alt + thingy, it takes me to the top of the previous page.



I have curious dislike of films, or theatre for that matter.

"Das Boot" was a set film for my German 'AS' Level. These days I see it as a good advert for why we have the EU.

PS: I failed my German AS level. Quite dramatically in fact.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

Slept well, but my get-up-and-go is still thinking about whether to stay in bed or not.

I have spent the morning writing and doing paperwork.

It is trying to be sunny here.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> How big was the one slice though?



Footprint of a playing card and about 3/4 of an inch in thickness.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have curious dislike of films, or theatre for that matter.
> 
> "Das Boot" was a set film for my German 'AS' Level. These days I see it as a good advert for why we have the EU.
> 
> PS: I failed my German AS level. Quite dramatically in fact.



I generally prefer the book to the film.

Am not a big watcher of films - I have a few favourites within genres that I like, but generally prefer to wait until they come out on DVD and then turn up in Computer Exchange. Cinemas are not my idea of fun.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Footprint of a playing card and about 3/4 of an inch in thickness.


Let you off not sharing then.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

Lunch of avocado and sweet chilli sauce on wholemeal toast - plus the obligatory two  of course...

It is now raining so hard that I can barely see the garden fence.


----------



## postman (8 Oct 2019)

Today was our lads and lasses monthly meeting.Now i have the lurgy,but i had to go,because i am collecting Xmas dinner money.So before i go to the pub i go for a latte,but i also go to Poundland for a chocolate orange egg.Oh dismay they did not have any.Well i noticed in our Sainsbugs last week.They were selling them off for a pound.So in the little shop in town this morning,i hunted them down.There was one only one left.So i had it away.Now we go to a not so top notch pub where beer is cheapo,but not feeling well,i thought a glass of red wine today.What a mistake to havva made.£6-18 for a pigging glass of wine in a low end type pub.Must have seen me coming.Mind you it was nice.


----------



## Ripple (8 Oct 2019)

The Cat sneaked into our canteen and helped herself with Lewis sandwich. She left a bit though ! 

Lewis isn't very impressed with this.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> The Cat sneaked into our canteen and helped herself with Lewis sandwich. She left a bit though !
> 
> Lewis isn't very impressed with this.



Ah. I have a snack thief too... 

What kind of sandwich was it?


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Today was our lads and lasses monthly meeting.Now i have the lurgy,but i had to go,because i am collecting Xmas dinner money.So before i go to the pub i go for a latte,but i also go to Poundland for a chocolate orange egg.Oh dismay they did not have any.Well i noticed in our Sainsbugs last week.They were selling them off for a pound.So in the little shop in town this morning,i hunted them down.There was one only one left.So i had it away.Now we go to a not so top notch pub where beer is cheapo,but not feeling well,i thought a glass of red wine today.What a mistake to havva made.£6-18 for a pigging glass of wine in a low end type pub.Must have seen me coming.Mind you it was nice.


What about the orange?


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

It has stopped raining.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2019)

Blooming power cut just as I'm cooking tea. Fortunately it's cottage pie, and everything is on the gas hob, but it won't be going in the oven to brown off. All houses locally off too. First noticed as boiler was making ignition noises whilst on, the lights on the 'timer' were flickering, and the speakers on the desktop computer were crackling, then the lot went off. Spookey !

Can't get through on the contact line and Electricity North West web reporting form is down.. Useless.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

It's    here again.

I have a  and an apple pastry.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

It has stopped raining.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> It has stopped raining.


Again!


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Again!



Yeah. The weather's doing the hokey cokey...


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

Dry, sunny and breezy here today.


----------



## Ripple (8 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> What kind of sandwich was it?



Something with chicken AND carrots. And she even ate carrots.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2019)

This evening, I had to use a round of black pudding to stop my eggs rolling off the work surface. 
Unfortunately, it takes longer to cook black pudd than to fry eggs, so I used the spatula to compensate for the time difference instead.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2019)

I just cleaned four (4) of our bikes.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

I've just had a bowl of leek & potato soup.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2019)

Power is on, off, and finally on !!


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> Something with chicken AND carrots. And she even ate carrots.



Pretty catholic tastes then, has Madam...


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've just had a bowl of leek & potato soup.





Reynard said:


> Pretty catholic tastes then, has Madam...



That's a bit rich coming from someone who just ate a bowl...


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a bit rich coming from someone who just ate a bowl...



Stoneware's a bit too crunchy for my tastes... 

The contents of the bowl though, were


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Stoneware's a bit too crunchy for my tastes...
> 
> The contents of the bowl though, were



So you were in fact _bowled over_?

Okay, I'm going...


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> So you were in fact _bowled over_?
> 
> Okay, I'm going...


You sponsor the All Blacks?


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> So you were in fact _bowled over_?
> 
> Okay, I'm going...



I haven't played cricket since my school days...


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I haven't played cricket since my school days...


He may have meant ten-pin or crown green!


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> He may have meant ten-pin or crown green!



Never had a go at either.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Never had a go at either.


You've never had a strike, bowl on, and have no need to bowl a maiden over then.


----------



## Speicher (8 Oct 2019)

Guess what I am watching!


----------



## Jenkins (8 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Footprint of a playing card and about 3/4 of an inch in thickness.


That's some slice of cake!


----------



## Jenkins (8 Oct 2019)

Seven days done, only three more to go, then a weekend off work. I hate these 10 day stretches.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> Guess what I am watching!



Inspector Montalbano?


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> That's some slice of cake!
> View attachment 488399



That'd be one heck of a Brucie Bonus


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've never had a strike, bowl on, and have no need to bowl a maiden over then.



But I have taken a hat trick... 

HOWZAT?


----------



## Speicher (8 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Inspector Montalbano?



no


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> no



Hmmmm...


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> That's some slice of cake!
> View attachment 488399


I was thinking more along these lines,


----------



## slowmotion (8 Oct 2019)

A mysterious figure glided past me at 9:30 tonight on the Thames Path by Hammersmith Bridge, dressed in characteristic shadowy colours. Could it have been Des O, late of this parish?


----------



## Speicher (8 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hmmmm...



more like ping poing 

pingggg poing 

Blip pip


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> more like ping poing
> 
> pingggg poing
> 
> Blip pip


Pac-Man?


----------



## Speicher (9 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Pac-Man?



No


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> No


Pong!


----------



## Speicher (9 Oct 2019)

Perhaps I should not dive ulge my preferences in films.


----------



## Speicher (9 Oct 2019)

"Crimson Tide"


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> "Crimson Tide"


Thought submarine movies were _your thing_.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

It's trying to rain!


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> I will not usually watch war movies of any description. The exception being "Das Boot". I knew it was in a "staged" submarine, whereas other war films look too realistic. I also like "The Hunt for Red October" and "Crimson Tide". Are there any other good ones in submarines?
> 
> When I was in Goteborg, Sweden, there was a Maritime Museum. One of the exhibits was a submarine which you could explore. I found it fascinating.
> 
> You will have to imagine the umlaut over the o, in Goteborg, cos when I do the alt + thingy, it takes me to the top of the previous page.


There is a captured U-Boat at the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago. You can walk through it. They sailed it into Lake Michigan, and laid some railroad tracks from the shore to the area where it now sits, I think.
For old submarine movies, I can recommend several.
_Run Silent, Run Deep
The Enemy Below
Destination Tokyo
The Hunley
Up Periscope
Down Periscope
20,000 Leagues Under the Sea
Yellow Submarine
Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
On the Beach
Ice Station Zebra
Torpedo Run_


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2019)

If I get a chance sometime, I'll try and go through the U-Boat at the Museum of Science and Industry, and report back.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2019)

Oh, this is new. It used to just sit outside, next to the building, but now it has a sub pen, like St. Nazaire.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2019)

I'm hoping when I get there I don't just spazz out completely.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2019)




----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2019)




----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> There is a captured U-Boat at the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago. You can walk through it. They sailed it into Lake Michigan, and laid some railroad tracks from the shore to the area where it now sits, I think.
> For old submarine movies, I can recommend several.
> _Run Silent, Run Deep
> The Enemy Below
> ...


_Operation Petticoat_


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Oct 2019)

Morning! 

Are we all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed this morning?

Raring and ready to go?

No?

Me neither.....


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Morning!
> 
> Are we all bright-eyed and bushy-tailed this morning?
> 
> ...



I am raring for something just not sure what these days 

If i get too many idiots on the the hotline today one of them might get a blast


----------



## Ripple (9 Oct 2019)

I look like my photo in my passport.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> I look like my photo in my passport.



That bad huh?

Stay in bed: you're obviously too ill to travel.


----------



## Threevok (9 Oct 2019)

Got home last night to find the hot water tap in the kitchen would not turn off completely. Luckily, I had spare tap cartridges - so a cheap and easy fix, you would think.

Turned the isolation valve in the cupboard below the sink, only to be sprayed with water from the screw on the valve. This thing had never been turned in 20 years and must have perished.

Turned the water off at the mains and proceeded to remove the valve, to take to the store for a new one. Bloody thing would not come off on one side - typical !!!

So it cost me £1.85 for a new isolation valve and £25 for a blow torch and gas to get the old valve off

😡


----------



## Phaeton (9 Oct 2019)

Dentist in 25 minutes for a filling


----------



## tom73 (9 Oct 2019)

Looking like rain


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2019)

Took Beautiful Wife (who could get lost in our own street if you turned her around twice) to visit a friend by bike, then came back and completely failed to reach my contact person to enquire about a job...


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> Guess what I am watching!


Oh dear! You're not spying on us now !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2019)

Morning!
Our recycling bin has bin out and bin collected !


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2019)

Jeez Windows 'update' took ages this morning.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Dentist in 25 minutes for a filling


I'm back, filling not done, dentist was 1 hour into her day & already 1 hour behind, so she's either had a bad first customer or forgot to get out of bed, I declined to wait so back in 2 weeks.


----------



## postman (9 Oct 2019)

Lurgy is taking it's toll on me.Awake most of the night cough cough cough.So bad Mrs P slept in spare bedroom.Hot flushes cold chills and five times to the loo during the night.So this morning i refused to go to the coffee morning,i am just going to sit and keep quiet.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Lurgy is taking it's toll on me.Awake most of the night cough cough cough.So bad Mrs P slept in spare bedroom.Hot flushes cold chills and five times to the loo during the night.So this morning i refused to go to the coffee morning,i am just going to sit and keep quiet.


Ooh! I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2019)

I've just eaten a penguin !


----------



## Threevok (9 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've just eaten a penguin !



Cold or did you warm it up ?


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2019)

I'm not sure whether to cut the grass, or mow the lawn.... 

BTW, the recycling truck arrived before the garden waste bin lorry, this morning.


----------



## tom73 (9 Oct 2019)

Tipping it down now .... Told you it looked like rain


----------



## Phaeton (9 Oct 2019)

Threevok said:


> Cold or did you warm it up ?


Don't be silly if you warm it up it will melt


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've just eaten a penguin !


That's nowt. I've just eaten a Milky Way.


----------



## tom73 (9 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's nowt. I've just eaten a Milky Way.



Oh .... that's why its gone a bit dark is it


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2019)

Not so bright-eyed and bushy tailed here as it was after 5am by the time I finally managed to drop off to sleep. And that was after I had a lovely relaxing evening with a good book and a pot of chamomile tea.

The usual morning spent writing.

About to go downstairs and have some lunch.


----------



## Threevok (9 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Don't be silly if you warm it up it will melt



Not if it's a Madagascar Penguin


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> _Operation Petticoat_


Haven't seen that since it came out, didn't care so much for that as I did _The Russians are Coming!_ and _Wackiest Ship in the Army._


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> "Crimson Tide"


You're a 'Bama fan?


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2019)

Electric's off again - a representative from the 'leccy company has let us know whilst they replace some 'parts' in the sub station.


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2019)

Better pop out for some cream and ice cream. My neighbour has brought an apple pie and a crumble round - she's asked to pick some of our apples again, so we always get a couple of pies back - bargain. Quite a good deal as we don't get to use them all.


----------



## postman (9 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's nowt. I've just eaten a Milky Way.




You must have a big gob.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's nowt. I've just eaten a Milky Way.





postman said:


> You must have a big gob.


Thank goodness it wasn't a galaxy... 🤣


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Better pop out for some cream and ice cream. My neighbour has brought an apple pie and a crumble round - she's asked to pick some of our apples again, so we always get a couple of pies back - bargain. Quite a good deal as we don't get to use them all.



You could make apple butter though, especially if they're bramleys - it's very good on hot buttered toast


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> You could make apple butter though, especially if they're bramleys - it's very good on hot buttered toast



Hmm might have to google. Plans gone to ruin, leccy is off, was planning on baking an apple and cinamon pie with puff pastry.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Hmm might have to google. Plans gone to ruin, leccy is off, was planning on baking an apple and cinamon pie with puff pastry.



No need to google, it's p**s easy!

Peel, core & chop your apples. Then weigh. Then weigh out half the quantity in sugar.

Put apples in a big heavy pan with a sploosh of water in the bottom so they don't catch, and cook on a low heat until they're a soft, fluffy mush, stirring every now and again.

Then add the sugar, stirring until the sugar is all dissolved.

Turn up the heat a little and cook right down to a gloopy consistency (similar for chutney) - when you drag a wooden spoon through the mix, the line on the bottom of the pot will not fill up immediately. This may take an hour or two, depending on quantity.

Jar and seal while hot.

You can do this with pears, plums and other stone fruit. It's a good way of using up a glut. Fruit butters make good cake fillings as well.


----------



## mybike (9 Oct 2019)

Got my flu jab. As soon as I got there the network (they said computers but the desktop was clearly still working) went down & they had to resort to pen and paper. Happily I wasn't delayed too much.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> Tipping it down now .... Told you it looked like rain


Nip out, you'll find that it not only looks like rain...


----------



## tom73 (9 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nip out, you'll find that it not only looks like rain...


I have and got drenched


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> You must have a big gob.


Milky Way today, tomorrow Leeds!


----------



## Speicher (9 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You're a 'Bama fan?



Alabama? The music in that film is also good. 

A Gene Hackman fan! Narrow Margin, The Conversation etc. Also a fan of the other lead character, who was in "Deja Vue".


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2019)

I have a  and two amaretto biscuits.


----------



## tom73 (9 Oct 2019)

show off


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2019)

Who? Me?


----------



## tom73 (9 Oct 2019)

I take your amaretto biscuits and raise you a Garibaldi


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2019)

Not sure Mr Garibaldi is edible - although I hear he makes a most excellent Bagna Cauda...


----------



## Ripple (9 Oct 2019)

After hitting my leg into a piece of metal (as usual and it fekin hurts  ) at work I made a joke - "I need these shin guards football players wear". Then I decided immediately that it's actually a very good idea. 

I also need to get flu jab. 

Both things to do on Saturday.


----------



## postman (9 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> I also need to get flu jab.





I don't need a friggin flu jab,i have already got it.Bah humbug.


----------



## postman (9 Oct 2019)

I know this might sound silly.Despite having a cold/flu symptoms now today a runny nose,the cold is coming out.I have to start decorating tomorrow.Mrs P is going away on Friday to an Arts and Crafts weekend.So the kitchen will be painted,luckily it's only small.I hope i have the energy.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> I don't need a friggin flu jab,i have already got it.Bah humbug.


Just think of the £15.30 you'll have saved!


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2019)

Why is one dark chocolate digestive never enough?


----------



## postman (9 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just think of the £15.30 you'll have saved!




I thought flu jabs were free.I am a wrinkly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just think of the £15.30 you'll have saved!


Us oldies get it for free. NHS doesn't want us blocking up their hospital beds.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Why is one dark chocolate digestive never enough?


Digestives are herd animals, they can't work alone.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> I thought flu jabs were free.I am a wrinkly.


You said it would be 13.30, on Monday!


----------



## postman (9 Oct 2019)

Oh i am going to bed.Weird things are going on here.I tried to reply to a post and a banner came up you have to agree to cookies to do that.I could not even close the page down.So i opened another page and got straight to replying to the post without ticking the cookies box.I then closed that down i was still live with a red alert waiting,again another banner appeared asking me to sign in i was already signed in .So i signed in and on returning the alert had gone.Going to bed before i dissa


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Oh i am going to bed.Weird things are going on here.I tried to reply to a post and a banner came up you have to agree to cookies to do that.I could not even close the page down.So i opened another page and got straight to replying to the post without ticking the cookies box.I then closed that down i was still live with a red alert waiting,again another banner appeared asking me to sign in i was already signed in .So i signed in and on returning the alert had gone.Going to bed before i dissa


Found that opening another page cleared the cookie problem.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Oh i am going to bed.Weird things are going on here.I tried to reply to a post and a banner came up you have to agree to cookies to do that.I could not even close the page down.So i opened another page and got straight to replying to the post without ticking the cookies box.I then closed that down i was still live with a red alert waiting,again another banner appeared asking me to sign in i was already signed in .So i signed in and on returning the alert had gone.Going to bed before i dissa


It's that M$ update. It switched off Flash for me and made it very difficult to get it going again. I also had time to go to Lidl, spend ages not finding things, and return home before the update was completed.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's that M$ update. It switched off Flash for me and made it very difficult to get it going again. I also had time to go to Lidl, spend ages not finding things, and return home before the update was completed.


Aye the update was a big bugger, I found it when my Mouse went on strike so re-booted to fix that without noticing there were 'updates', had time to eat my brekkie, drink a cuppa and then go and put the kettle on again for another then roll one up before the laptop was running again.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Digestives are herd animals, they can't work alone.



I think that's generally true of most biskits...


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2019)

Gonna tootle off and curl up with a  and a


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I think that's generally true of most biskits...


Some more than other though. My weakness is Cheddars. I try not to buy them now as a packet is gone in a day!

Likewise Jaffa Cakes


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I think that's generally true of most biskits...



The packet of Hobnobs in our hotel room keep calling to me, so I think you are right.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> The packet of Hobnobs in our hotel room keep calling to me, so I think you are right.


If you can hear them they're heard animals.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Us oldies get it for free. NHS doesn't want us blocking up their hospital beds.



I get mine free through my employees 

Oh and it's Thursday so nearly the weekend


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2019)

I had a shave this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had a shave this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2019)

Morning.
I spent a couple of hours last night trawling through files of photos on my computer trying to find some pictures of my motorcycle spray work.
The reason why they were hard to find was because the date on the camera didn't tally with the computer. Plus the fact that I have a lot of pictures.
I must go through them and discard some .


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2019)

Sat in hospital with my son. Severe headaches and his blood glucose was high all yesterday. He'll probably pass out shortly as they have just given him codeine


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Sat in hospital with my son. Severe headaches and his blood glucose was high all yesterday. He'll probably pass out shortly as they have just given him codeine



Ugh. No like for that. I hope the day improves for both of you.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Sat in hospital with my son. Severe headaches and his blood glucose was high all yesterday. He'll probably pass out shortly as they have just given him codeine


I hope he will be feeling better soon and his blood glucose returns to normal.


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I hope he will be feeling better soon and his blood glucose returns to normal.



Docs think its tooth related, so I've arranged an emergency dental appointment tomorrow for him. If not teeth then he needs to go back


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2019)

E&T now taken a look, and he is going for xrays then asking a specialist team for advice. Might be an infection of some sort. Must say, he has been well looked after. Advantage of being type 1, still under children's unit, and having open access. Won't get this soon when he is under the adult clinics.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I think that's generally true of most biskits...


Think it's been described as the pack mentality.


----------



## mybike (10 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had a shave this morning.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I get mine free through my employees
> 
> Oh and it's Thursday so nearly the weekend


Your employees pay for your jab!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Your employees pay for your jab!



Wouldn't you fork out cash to for someone to poke a hole in the boss?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Your employees pay for your jab!



Yes


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> E&T now taken a look, and he is going for xrays then asking a specialist team for advice. Might be an infection of some sort. Must say, he has been well looked after. Advantage of being type 1, still under children's unit, and having open access. Won't get this soon when he is under the adult clinics.



Could be sinuses... When mine give me gyp, feels like I've been kicked in the head by a horse.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2019)

My get-up-and-go is slowly starting to crawl out of where it was hiding. Head feels clearer than it has for a while.

Just popped the oven on to warm up some sausage rolls for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Some more than other though. My weakness is Cheddars. I try not to buy them now as a packet is gone in a day!



Oh yes.

Doesn't help when you've got a cat who quite likes them as well...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> My get-up-and-go is slowly starting to crawl out of where it was hiding. Head feels clearer than it has for a while.



*HOORAY...*

sorry...

_Hooray_...


----------



## postman (10 Oct 2019)

Update on today's progress.I knew i was going to wash down the ceiling and walls and the tops of the cupboards.I was prepared for that.What i was not prepared for was all the kitchen cabinets need washing down with sugar soap according to Mrs P.So that has just knocked a big hole in my time line.I am struggling with the cold,and had i known about the cabinets i would have bailed out till a later date.Piggin 'ell just got to carry on.Having a break at the moment,and that is something i don't normally do.Tomorrow i will now wash the ceiling and walls.I am not going to knock myself out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2019)

Last week Youngest Son had a birthday and got some new wheels and bearings for his skateboard, so we've just fitted them. I say "we" I just handed him the socket set and he'd done it by the time I'd got me tea and come back to offer sage advice.

He's testing them and judging by the grin we have a success.


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2019)

Back home. Course of anti-biotics and strong pain killers. Emergency appointment booked at dentists tomorrow. Docs think it's dental. 

Got a ruddy £60 PCN from the parking vultures for being over time - yep stuck in xray/waiting to see consultants. I'm contesting it as I had paid for 4 hours, ended up being 7 hours. They also got my car reg wrong, so I could have not bothered as the 'car' doesn't exist, but I've been honest and emailed the appeals. 

I also have to go back later for a 5 minute stop to collect his medication - that's about £10 in parking today, without the fine.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Yes


Not upset any, have you?


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wouldn't you fork out cash to for someone to poke a hole in the boss?


It'd depend on the size of the hole.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> It'd depend on the size of the hole.



That could start a bidding war.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2019)

About to go and collect something with the Bakfiets.

On experience over the last 24h that will result in the sunshine vanishing and torrential rain for ten minutes, until I get back and close the garage door.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not upset any, have you?



Who me


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> About to go and collect something with the Bakfiets.
> 
> On experience over the last 24h that will result in the sunshine vanishing and torrential rain for ten minutes, until I get back and close the garage door.



I'm back, and to my great surprise, dry.

I can understand though, why a Bakfiets is not usually recommended for hilly areas.


----------



## tyred (10 Oct 2019)

I bought new shoes for work today.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2019)

tyred said:


> I bought new shoes for work today.


Any for yourself?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Oct 2019)

Good morning! Bonjour! Guten Tag! ¡Buenos días! Buongiorno! Bom dia! Ay up mi duck!

I love foreign languages, don't you?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Good morning! Bonjour! Guten Tag! ¡Buenos días! Buongiorno! Bom dia! Ay up mi duck!
> 
> I love foreign languages, don't you?



That's all you hear walking around Wellingborough .

Either way morning all


----------



## Ripple (11 Oct 2019)

I caught a cold and today is a peak time of it. Stuffed myself with medication to relieve face ache. 

And I'm working outside and it's heavy rain all day and very windy all day ... 

Would happily stay at home but I'm only 3 weeks into this job and cannot risk taking off sick.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> That's all you hear walking around Wellingborough .
> 
> Either way morning all


They're just showing off !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2019)

Ooh arrr!


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> I caught a cold and today is a peak time of it. Stuffed myself with medication to relieve face ache.
> 
> And I'm working outside and it's heavy rain all day and very windy all day ...
> 
> Would happily stay at home but I'm only 3 weeks into this job and cannot risk taking off sick.


Oh dear! I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2019)

My brain hurts !
I've been doing too much thinking .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> I caught a cold and today is a peak time of it. Stuffed myself with medication to relieve face ache.
> 
> And I'm working outside and it's heavy rain all day and very windy all day ...
> 
> Would happily stay at home but I'm only 3 weeks into this job and cannot risk taking off sick.


Hope you feel better, @Ripple


----------



## Ripple (11 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Hope you feel better, @Ripple



I do feel a bit better, thank you. Wrapped myself in waterproof clothing. They're windproof too so feel dry and warm. 

Still sneezing like mad though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2019)

Weather to make the gentlest of bears grizzly!


----------



## mybike (11 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Back home. Course of anti-biotics and strong pain killers. Emergency appointment booked at dentists tomorrow. Docs think it's dental.
> 
> Got a ruddy £60 PCN from the parking vultures for being over time - yep stuck in xray/waiting to see consultants. I'm contesting it as I had paid for 4 hours, ended up being 7 hours. They also got my car reg wrong, so I could have not bothered as the 'car' doesn't exist, but I've been honest and emailed the appeals.
> 
> I also have to go back later for a 5 minute stop to collect his medication - that's about £10 in parking today, without the fine.



Have a moan to your MP.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Oct 2019)

GWS @Ripple ! Best of luck in your new job.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> I caught a cold and today is a peak time of it. Stuffed myself with medication to relieve face ache.
> 
> And I'm working outside and it's heavy rain all day and very windy all day ...
> 
> Would happily stay at home but I'm only 3 weeks into this job and cannot risk taking off sick.



Mend quickly xxx

P.S. Hot chamomile tea with a dollop of honey and a slice of lemon, and two paracetamol on the side works wonders.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2019)

Feeling reasonably chipper today. 

I will need to renew my TV license later. Still got a couple of weeks to do it, but may as well get it done while it's on my mind.

Almost time for lunch. Need to think about what to have. The two  are obligatory though.


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2019)

Currently tracking a 'laptop battery' coming via Amazon. Due by 9pm. It's currently in Rochester, Kent as of 1pm. It's got 8 hours to get up to Manchester. Just makes you think how much 'stuff' is travelling up and down our roads. My daughter will be happy as her laptop battery is shot.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2019)

Had corned beef and chutney on rye bread in the end.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Oct 2019)

Do I want to go out for a ride with 90% chance of getting wet


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Do I want to go out for a ride with 90% chance of getting wet



Hope you didn't - if the rain here is absolutely anything to go by...

It's of biblical proportions here...


----------



## Phaeton (11 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hope you didn't - if the rain here is absolutely anything to go by...
> 
> It's of biblical proportions here...


I didn't I finished off the facia on the roller shutter door I've just fitted, guess what it didn't rain


----------



## postman (11 Oct 2019)

Ok update .Washed the ceiling and walls in kitchen.Then Mrs P and her mates went off to Wales for this Arty Crafty three day event.So ater a brew and the last few bits of my chocolate orange.I set about sandpapering and filling.That done first coat of yellow.Still feeling crap and tired it took a little longer to do.Then i cleaned up before undercoating all woodwork,then it was time for a shower this was 16-30.A long day started at 10-00.So next on the list was getting my own tea.I could not face coking so i went local to a cafe on the main road.Full breakfast and a latte.Being thirsty i also got a cola.Well it took 25 mins to get my tea.But i was not in a hurry.On paying she said you can have the cola because we kept you waiting well i put a £ in the tips jar amd we had a laugh.So next door is the off license.Sod it two bars of choc and GET THIS 4 cans of San Mig.Every now and again i have a little treat,and tonight after two days of hard graft it was a couple of beers.I left the Offie and on the pavement i found a £ coin,can you believe that.So here i am recovering and having a pint.Second coat tomorrow and an easier day.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2019)

I cooked this evening's meal. Fish and chips.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2019)

Had a bitsas supper tonight. A rather odd combination of items, but tasty nonetheless. I'm now watching the Czech Rep v England footy game.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I didn't I finished off the facia on the roller shutter door I've just fitted, guess what it didn't rain



Oh, that's sod's law alright...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Ok update .Washed the ceiling and walls in kitchen.Then Mrs P and her mates went off to Wales for this Arty Crafty three day event.So ater a brew and the last few bits of my chocolate orange.I set about sandpapering and filling.That done first coat of yellow.Still feeling crap and tired it took a little longer to do.Then i cleaned up before undercoating all woodwork,then it was time for a shower this was 16-30.A long day started at 10-00.So next on the list was getting my own tea.I could not face coking so i went local to a cafe on the main road.Full breakfast and a latte.Being thirsty i also got a cola.Well it took 25 mins to get my tea.But i was not in a hurry.On paying she said you can have the cola because we kept you waiting well i put a £ in the tips jar amd we had a laugh.So next door is the off license.Sod it two bars of choc and GET THIS 4 cans of San Mig.Every now and again i have a little treat,and tonight after two days of hard graft it was a couple of beers.I left the Offie and on the pavement i found a £ coin,can you believe that.So here i am recovering and having a pint.Second coat tomorrow and an easier day.


You've earned it!


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Oct 2019)

My train has just stopped at Lockerbie-heady stuff!


----------



## Phaeton (11 Oct 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> My train has just stopped at Lockerbie-heady stuff!


Especially when you are supposed to be going to Exeter


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Oct 2019)

Penrith AFAIK-now at Carlisle


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Penrith AFAIK-now at Carlisle


You can track your train online now.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2019)

Gah, I'm needing chocolate after watching that footy match.

Turgid, lacklustre performance. Bleurgh.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Gah, I'm needing chocolate after watching that footy match.
> 
> Turgid, lacklustre performance. Bleurg


Close on a stone of chocolate here. Should it be needed.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Close on a stone of chocolate here. Should it be needed.



Thanks xxx 

But I do have my own sizeable stash here.  Which includes a dark toblerone that I forgot I had...


----------



## Phaeton (11 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh, that's sod's law alright...


But does mean less to do tomorrow so will try again


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> But does mean less to do tomorrow so will try again



There is that.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Oct 2019)

260 miles of commuting, 4 different bikes used, 1 puncture and way too much wet stuff - I need this weekend off after 10 straight days of work.

I never want to hear the words rain, changeable, breezy & unsettled on a weather forecast again.


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2019)

Mrs F has been out from work for a bowling night and a meal. Only went for the meal at 9pm, so I've got a late pickup to do. Where is my bed.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Mrs F has been out from work for a bowling night and a meal. Only went for the meal at 9pm, so I've got a late pickup to do. *Where is my bed.*


In the bedroom?


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> In the bedroom?



It will be in the garage if I don't collect her on time !


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2019)

Time for a


----------



## postman (11 Oct 2019)

Looks like the flu/cold has gone.It seems pushing myself to do the painting has pushed it through my system.I might even enjoy the next two days of painting.Going to get up early tomorrow and try and get a good start,second coat.Need a good bright day Sunday third and final coat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2019)

It may freeze here, overnight. But no snow, as to my north and west.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> It may freeze here, overnight. But no snow, as to my north and west.


You need snow for that authentic look.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2019)

No, I don't. Real enough without schnee, especially this early in the game.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Oct 2019)

Telly 'died' yesterday, it has been poorly for a while, switching itself back on from standby in the middle of the night. We've been switching it off at the wall for a month or so but now it's sulking and refusing to come on just cycling between no light, green light, red light constantly so I think the computer inside is frazzled. New TV ordered from Argos, should arrive between 9-12 today so I've got to bugger about with fitting it to the wall bracket and might need to buy a new cable if it doesn't have a set of RGBLR phono sockets on the back for the DVD recorder/player output.


----------



## postman (12 Oct 2019)

Up a stupid o'clock.Another night of coughing i am glad Mrs P is away.Crap sleep that's three nights in a row.So i was up 06-15 now having breakie and then i am going to wait for dawns's early light and get a really early start on the second coat.Getting up early will now give me chance to go and pick up my new specs,i will be finished early afternoon.That'a all folks.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Gah, I'm needing chocolate after watching that footy match.
> 
> Turgid, lacklustre performance. Bleurgh.


What league are Turgid in ? 



Oh ! I know ! A league of their own !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2019)

Morning!
Oh b****y h**l! I've got Mike Nesmith singing about going down to Rio !  In my head. 

Well go if you must! Just don't involve me !


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> Oh b****y h**l! I've got Mike Nesmith singing about going down to Rio !  In my head.
> 
> Well go if you must! Just don't involve me !



I woke up the other morning with this playing in my head, I'm not sure why though


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> Oh b****y h**l! I've got Mike Nesmith singing about going down to Rio !  In my head.
> 
> Well go if you must! Just don't involve me !





dave r said:


> I woke up the other morning with this playing in my head, I'm not sure why though



Its annoying isn’t it? This morning I’ve had the theme to The Flintstones going on.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> I woke up the other morning with this playing in my head, I'm not sure why though



At least you have a better selection to choose from !


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2019)

Saturday morning all


----------



## raleighnut (12 Oct 2019)

Well new TV arrived and after a bit of faffing it's on the wall (had to drill out the slots in the wall bracket cos the screws on the new un are a bit bigger) luckily 'the management' approves. We do need to buy a different lead to hook up the DVD but not a problem.


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2019)

Just cleared and trimmed some of the greenage in the cat run. Cats immediately noticed their ramp wasn't overgrown anymore.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> Oh b****y h**l! I've got Mike Nesmith singing about going down to Rio !  In my head.
> 
> Well go if you must! Just don't involve me !



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKvVV5orMBM


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2019)

I am watching the Ireland v Samoa rugby match. Not because I've any interest in the outcome of the game, but because the referee is just a wee bit easy on the eye 

One rain-o-meter is currently out of commission recharging the batteries, but the other has let me know that not only is it very wet outside, it is also exceedingly muddy.

It is almost lunchtime.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> Oh b****y h**l! I've got Mike Nesmith singing about going down to Rio !  In my head.
> 
> Well go if you must! Just don't involve me !


How about Clare Morris instead.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You can track your train online now.



Ah, but What's the point?

(I know: hat, coat, et c...)


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKvVV5orMBM



I wish he had gone with Thomas Cook and they had left him there !


----------



## Speicher (12 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ah, but What's the point?
> 
> (I know: hat, coat, et c...)



Anyone who is asleepers on the train would want to know.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> Anyone who is asleepers on the train would want to know.



I still fail to see the connection.

You're using this as a platform for your jokes.

(I've just had a 65k ride, what's your excuse?)


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2019)

I get the sense this is going to hit the buffers at some point...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I get the sense this is going to hit the buffers at some point...



Is that my signal to stop?


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that my signal to stop?



I'm not sure I can take much more punishment.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I get the sense this is going to hit the buffers at some point...


It'll be derailed before then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm not sure I can take much more punishment.



It takes training...


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It takes training...


And then we can all go loco...


----------



## Phaeton (12 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> And then we can all go loco...


Down in Acapulco


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had a shave this morning.



I'll be sure one in a week or so. The benefits of a beard.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I'll be sure one in a week or so. The benefits of a beard.



I have a beard but not full cover. It has to be said that even a small beard reduces the shaving required as it makes the rest of the face look clean shaven until things get furry.

For some reason I managed to miss the 'D' in beard every time I wrote that sentence. I must admit it made the post more interesting...


----------



## Phaeton (12 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have a beard but not full cover. It has to be said that even a small beard reduces the shaving required as it makes the rest of the face look clean shaven until things get furry.
> 
> For some reason I managed to miss the 'D' in beard every time I wrote that sentence. I must admit it made the post more interesting...


If you want to shave a bear then go ahead can I buy the Youtube rights


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Down in Acapulco



With Kylie...


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> And then we can all go loco...


Unless we all run out of steam.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Unless we all run out of steam.


Diesel do, for now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Diesel do, for now.



What an electrifying thread. It's hard to gauge the correct response.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Oct 2019)

It seems folks have had some coaching.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> It seems folks have had some coaching.


Explain your train of thought on that one.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Explain your train of thought on that one.



well...I have a couple.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Down in Acapulco


On the Chattanooga Choo Choo?


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> well...I have a couple.



And the point is? Your signals are conflicted.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What an electrifying thread. It's hard to gauge the correct response.


Ooh, G....


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> And the point is? Your signals are conflicted.



er... I’m not sure, I’ll have to er..sleep...er on it.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> er... I’m not sure, I’ll have to er..sleep...er on it.


That's the ticket!


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Oct 2019)

Ooh, I could punch you for that one.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2019)

Just make sure you're stood on a solid platform. Don't want to see you sliding down the embankment.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> And the point is? Your signals are conflicted.



Is this a tender issue @Reynard? Not like you to get so steamed up.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Oct 2019)

Perhaps we chold conduct a poll to see what the driver of these issues are.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is this a tender issue @Reynard? Not like you to get so steamed up.



I have gone off the boil a bit, I do admit...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2019)

Right I'm off to bed before this gets any worse.

If I kept making more comments it'd only en-carriage you all and I want no truck with that.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Oct 2019)

Don't have nightmares of the bogey man!


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2019)

I'm trying to think of a pun using pantograph and catenary but my brain seems to have been shunted up the sidings...


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Just make sure you're stood on a solid platform. Don't want to see you sliding down the embankment.



Odd you should say that. A clipping from a newspaper of an incident that happened to my dad before I was born.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2019)

Psychic, I tell ya...


----------



## Jenkins (12 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm trying to think of a pun using *pantograph *and catenary but my brain seems to have been shunted up the sidings...


Isn't that something to do with showing how popular different theatrical shows are at Christmas time?


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Isn't that something to do with showing how popular different theatrical shows are at Christmas time?



Oh no it isn't!!!


----------



## Speicher (12 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm trying to think of a pun using pantograph and catenary but my brain seems to have been shunted up the sidings...



Ten cats?


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> Ten cats?



Surely that's a decafelis...


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Right I'm off to bed before this gets any worse.
> 
> If I kept making more comments it'd only en-carriage you all and I want no truck with that.


Wait until she builds a decent head of steam up, she may even fly of the rails.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Isn't that something to do with showing how popular different theatrical shows are at Christmas time?


I thought pantography was about collecting signed underwear. Catenary is something to do with how your underwear hangs.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Oct 2019)

One last thought - a catenary sounds like the result of a laboratory experiment with a feline and a budgie.

(Sorry but the miserable constant drizzle all day seems to have got to me)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> (Sorry but the miserable constant drizzle all day seems to have got to me)


Such a train of thought can prove terminal.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> One last thought - a catenary sounds like the result of a laboratory experiment with a feline and a budgie.
> 
> (Sorry but the miserable constant drizzle all day seems to have got to me)



You mean a bit like crossing a Collie with a Lhasa Apso...

And you get a Collapso...


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

I bought some buffers, going cheap. In an end of line sale.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> I bought some buffers, going cheap. In an end of line sale.



What, the Circle Line?


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> What, the Circle Line?


You still a LNER?


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You still a LNER?



Far from it... You'll meet your Waterloo if you're not careful.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Far from it... You'll meet your Waterloo if you're not careful.


You a fan of one liners and monorails?


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You a fan of one liners and monorails?



Mornington Crescent


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Mornington Crescent


Finchley Central


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2019)

It's the World Conker Championships tomorrow.. 
I'm not going this year, unfortunately..


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Finchley Central



Golders Green


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Golders Green


Hendon Central


----------



## Speicher (13 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's the World Conker Championships tomorrow..
> I'm not going this year, unfortunately..



Don't you feel like trying to conquer them?


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> Don't you feel like trying to conquer them?


Maybe he's giving William a chance.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Hendon Central



Archway


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2019)

Time to toddle off, nunnight all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (13 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> There is a captured U-Boat at the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago. You can walk through it. They sailed it into Lake Michigan, and laid some railroad tracks from the shore to the area where it now sits, I think.
> For old submarine movies, I can recommend several.
> _Run Silent, Run Deep
> The Enemy Below
> ...


One more....We Dive At Dawn. Stiff upper lips from the Brits in 1943 and a great film given the circumstances.
Here's the whole kit and caboodle.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-LtFWKGrxg[/media]


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Time to toddle off, nunnight all xxx


But there's the qualifying on!


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Archway


Belsize Park


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2019)

Morning.
I'm looking out of the bedroom window and the weather looks just luverly! . 

I think I'll go and make another


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Oct 2019)

Well its The Great Eastern Run today, bit of a pain as all the roads are shut while thousands of people walk 13 miles,  anyhow they will need their coats as its going to be very wet.

My birthday weekend so a day at home with all the family..


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> Well its The Great Eastern Run today, bit of a pain as all the roads are shut while thousands of people walk 13 miles,  anyhow they will need their coats as its going to be very wet.
> 
> My birthday weekend so a day at home with all the family..


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2019)

I think I may go off Formula 1 if they just keep showing the highlights.
I have followed it for years and now they are taking the ****!


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Oct 2019)

Today is Frankie-Two-Chews’ birthday party, later we’re going to meet up with the other owners and the breeders, for tea and cake and a walk. I’m looking forward to the first two things, the walk not so much. There’s a lot of precipitation out there today.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's the World Conker Championships tomorrow..
> I'm not going this year, unfortunately..


So, you’re not going to show off your polished up sixer then?


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> Today is Frankie-Two-Chews’ birthday party, later we’re going to meet up with the other owners and the breeders, for tea and cake and a walk. I’m looking forward to the first two things, the walk not so much. There’s a lot of precipitation out there today.




Frankie 2 chews


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> So, you’re not going to show off your polished up sixer then?


Sadly, no..


----------



## raleighnut (13 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> Well its The Great Eastern Run today, bit of a pain as all the roads are shut while thousands of people walk 13 miles,  anyhow they will need their coats as its going to be very wet.
> 
> My birthday weekend so a day at home with all the family..


I'd send you a cake but I can't find it so have a  or 3


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> It's the World Conker Championships tomorrow..
> I'm not going this year, unfortunately..




Only 20mins away but we're marooned today.. It used to be at Ashton for years now at Southwick, it's going to be torrential rain so might not be a good day for conkers


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> Don't you feel like trying to conquer them?









👍🏼


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I'd send you a cake but I can't find it so have a  or 3




Birthday is Tuesday so you've got no excuses


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Oct 2019)

My wife is a conker fan as it keeps spiders out of the house.. Not sure about that.. 
I collected a bucket full at work for residents to take to their apartments, would appear its a common belief...


----------



## Phaeton (13 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> My wife is a conker fan as it keeps spiders out of the house.. Not sure about that..
> I collected a bucket full at work for residents to take to their apartments, would appear its a common belief...


Why would you want to keep spiders out, that will encourage the flys to come in


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2019)

It's raining


----------



## Phaeton (13 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's raining


Agreed


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> My wife is a conker fan as it keeps spiders out of the house.. Not sure about that..
> I collected a bucket full at work for residents to take to their apartments, would appear its a common belief...


MrsPete tried that approach. I suggested it might work better if they were used in association with a catapult..


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2019)

I was just thinking of cycle manufacturer names which don't really inspire confidence!

Trek ! A long one ? 

Boardman ! Boredman ? 

Giant ! One size fits all ?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> My wife is a conker fan as it keeps spiders out of the house.. Not sure about that..
> I collected a bucket full at work for residents to take to their apartments, would appear its a common belief...


A bucket full of spiders ?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Agreed


I'll just double check and then get back !


----------



## postman (13 Oct 2019)

Well here i am waiting for some light to hit the kitchen area.I am on my final coat of paint,but it's too dark at the moment to even think about trying to finish it off.If i skiff a bit i will see it for years.So i have come up with an idea.At 10-30 will every CC member stand in your back or front garden ,look up to the sky and all at the same time pucker up yer cheeks and blow out one long blast of air,that way the cloud cover will move over and i can get on with the last coat,many thanks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe he's giving William a chance.


No doubt William concurs.

Anyhow, today is the last day of the family birthday season. No more presents, cards and wrapping paper until Christmas!


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> Well its The Great Eastern Run today, bit of a pain as all the roads are shut while thousands of people walk 13 miles,  anyhow they will need their coats as its going to be very wet.
> 
> My birthday weekend so a day at home with all the family..



Happy Birthday


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2019)

With all this rain, it's easy to see the ladies (and the occasional man) that hasn't checked if their eye brow pencil and mascara is waterproof!!


----------



## postman (13 Oct 2019)

Well good try everyone.I have never stopped painting before due to bad light.Painted the ceiling,well i think i have,terrible conditions,so i have washed the brushes and stopped for the day.Going to try again tomorrow,not wasting paint if i cannot cover it properly,lord knows what Mrs P will say.I thought i would have had it done by teatime today,but Thursday's washing the cabinets robbed me of the early start i needed,Yesterday would have been a brilliant day to finish the top coat,light and bright and sunny.Well never mind.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Oct 2019)

Good first race BTCC, @Reynard calm down go have a  & slow your beating heart


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Good first race BTCC, @Reynard calm down go have a  & slow your beating heart



God yes, was like Silverstone all over again... Gonna need valium at this rate...


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> But there's the qualifying on!



I fell asleep to the qually on Radio 5... Slept through the race. Will catch the highlights later.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think I may go off Formula 1 if they just keep showing the highlights.
> I have followed it for years and now they are taking the ****!



Blame Bernie for putting live F1 behind a paywall in order to fund his retirement. 

Here's a tip for you - ITV4 all day today till half 6. Much better than Formula 1zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2019)

Time to grab a and a sandwich.


----------



## postman (13 Oct 2019)

Health warning this saddle may contain nuts.


----------



## postman (13 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:
Well its The Great Eastern Run today, bit of a pain as all the roads are shut while thousands of people walk 13 miles,  anyhow they will need their coats as its going to be very wet.

My birthday weekend so a day at home with all the family..



Did i read it was cancelled due to suspicious circumstances.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Well its The Great Eastern Run today, read it was cancelled due to suspicious circumstances.


What the birthday or the walk?


----------



## Ripple (13 Oct 2019)

Candle - on. ✅
Chocolate cream liqueur - yes. ✅ Ice cubes - yes. ✅
TV programme about nature - on. ✅
Eeeeeh perfect Sunday evening ...


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2019)

Not even noonday here.
I am heating a frozen pizza.
Beagles are excited about this.
It is warmer here than yesterday, but just.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2019)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


S’up?


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> S’up?



Touring cars...


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2019)

That's motor racing for you, by by goodness, it's a hard one to swallow... One more lap... Aaaaargh!!!


----------



## Skanker (13 Oct 2019)

Lovely break in the bad weather this afternoon, and a pleasant evening to finish off a nice relaxing day!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2019)

No so much Mundane News, more of a helpful household tip: Don't plunge the whisk into half whipped egg whites when it's set on maximum.. 

😂


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2019)

I wonder if the dramatic pause will be long enough for me to have a bath ?


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2019)

I'm going to have some singapore noodles.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm going to have some singapore noodles.


Where are they from ?


----------



## tyred (13 Oct 2019)

Lidl's own brand attempt at chocolate orange segments are a very poor facsimile of the original Terry's.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Where are they from ?



Cobbled together with ingredients from my cupboards and fridge.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> Odd you should say that. A clipping from a newspaper of an incident that happened to my dad before I was born.
> View attachment 488845



I go past your dad's old house on one of my routes to work.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2019)

As the weather report says it will be warm, I'm going to cycle to Esslingen with _only one coat_.


----------



## Skanker (14 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> As the weather report says it will be warm, I'm going to cycle to Esslingen with _only one coat_.


I have given up with weather reports of all kinds. Even the old proverbs are getting it wrong and need updating!
Red sky at night, p*ss down with rain all morning.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was listening to a radio show from the UK over the weekend and one of the slightly more shrill Brexit supporters was ranting about how the EU was "being difficult because they simply don't like England" (his words, not mine).
> 
> It made me wonder. If there is a crash out Brexit, and the consequences become clear, how long will it take before the narrative changes to "The EU deliberately made it difficult for us because they wanted us to leave"?



What's this Brexit you talk of @Andy in Germany ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> What's this Brexit you talk of @Andy in Germany ?



Oops: Apologies, wrong thread. I shouldn't post before drinking tea...

Will delete...


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> As the weather report says it will be warm, I'm going to cycle to Esslingen with _only one coat_.


Of paint ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Of paint ?



Honestly...

I'd already edited it from _fleece _because I thought someone (I'm looking at you @classic33) would make a comment...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2019)

Ugh. Writing more applications. Trouble is that the Employment Agency keep pushing me to apply for places I don't want to work in.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Oct 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I go past your dad's old house on one of my routes to work.



I have many happy memories of my childhood there.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2019)

Morning.
Has anyone lost a spider ?
One keeps running across our carpet .


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have many happy memories of my childhood there.



Drove past 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Oct 2019)

Sat in the office coffee in hand feet on desk no Tinternet on any work machine or phone, can't work till IT guy arrives somewhere around 9. I've reset what I can but there is a bleeping in the server room that doesn't sound good.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ugh. Writing more applications. Trouble is that the Employment Agency keep pushing me to apply for places I don't want to work in.


Do you have to write a letter ?
If so could they find their way into the wrong envelopes ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Do you have to write a letter ?
> If so could they find their way into the wrong envelopes ?



All done by EMail, and the Employment Agency send notifications to the companies when I get a 'recommendation'. 

If it gets really bad I'll call the company and tell them to save time by sending me a rejection letter. I wouldn't email them in case they forward it to the Employment Agency.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Oct 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Drove past 10 minutes ago.



Where do you work?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> All done by EMail, and the Employment Agency send notifications to the companies when I get a 'recommendation'.
> 
> If it gets really bad I'll call the company and tell them to save time by sending me a rejection letter. I wouldn't email them in case they forward it to the Employment Agency.


I find that most things with agency attached seem to involve incompetence.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I find that most things with agency attached seem to involve incompetence.



Incompetence, very little accountability, and when dealing with unelmployed people, a lot of power over individuals. It's a bad combination.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Oct 2019)

On an other Tinternet note, Vodafone want to swap out my router so they have to deliver one & collect the old one at the same time, great idea just one flaw they said they would advise so I can make arrangements. Their idea of advising is a text at 8am the the router is arriving between 1 & 2 whilst I am 20 miles away


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2019)

Had the woodburner lit yesterday, not a big fire just on long enough to warm the chimbly up and dry it out before I sweep it in readiness for t'winter. Now I've got to take the stove apart to get the brush up there hopefully without breaking any of the 'firebricks' which are very fragile (and about £30 each to replace)


----------



## Skanker (14 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Had the woodburner lit yesterday, not a big fire just on long enough to warm the chimbly up and dry it out before I sweep it in readiness for t'winter. Now I've got to take the stove apart to get the brush up there hopefully without breaking any of the 'firebricks' which are very fragile (and about £30 each to replace)


Wilkos sells firebricks cheap if you break any, perfect for a temp fix. I got a few the other week as backups because guaranteed I’ll break one when it’s pi**ing with rain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Had the woodburner lit yesterday, not a big fire just on long enough to warm the chimbly up and dry it out before I sweep it in readiness for t'winter. Now I've got to take the stove apart to get the brush up there hopefully without breaking any of the 'firebricks' which are very fragile (and about £30 each to replace)



The apartment owner sends a chimney sweep (which is a well respected and paid job here) twice a year. They don't just clean the chimney but check for pollution, advise on heating and fire prevention and half a dozen other things. Also, they generally don't climb in the chimney but use acces pannels at each level to drop the brush down and collect it in the cellar.

They do however, generally wear the uniform with all the trimmings, and last time to Beautiful Daughters delight, the person coming was a lady. Not only that she took the time to explain what she was doing, which for a four year old was the highlight of the week...


----------



## Skanker (14 Oct 2019)

I just stand on my boat roof and pull the flue apart and clean it one piece at a time. Then I slot it back together and brush the mess out of the burner.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2019)

I've got some Skittles.

So there.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2019)

Skanker said:


> Wilkos sells firebricks cheap if you break any, perfect for a temp fix. I got a few the other week as backups because guaranteed I’ll break one when it’s pi**ing with rain.


Very good except they won't fit my stove, it's a Franco-Belge Montfort Mk11 and has quite complex internal venting and baffle plates to achieve DEFRA 'Exempt Appliance' certification, it is a fantastic stove though.


----------



## Skanker (14 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Very good except they won't fit my stove, it's a Franco-Belge Montfort Mk11 and has quite complex internal venting and baffle plates to achieve DEFRA 'Exempt Appliance' certification, it is a fantastic stove though.
> 
> View attachment 489058


Yeah that’s a really nice stove. I had to go a lot smaller than that as I don’t have the room space for the heat one of those kick out. I have a 3kw outbacker range, not too much heat for the boat but I can still bung a pizza in the oven, lol


----------



## postman (14 Oct 2019)

Right it's light and best of all it is not raining.So in thirty mins i begin the final coat of paint.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Oct 2019)

Busy Monday on the bird feeder this morning.. 
4 Goldfinches, too many Great Tits to count as they flit hither and thither, 2 Blue Tits, a Robin & the inevitable Pigeons and Starlings behaving badly. 
My kibbled nuts and sunflower hearts are proving quite popular.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Oct 2019)

IT guy arrived


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Oct 2019)

I’ve just purchased Status Quo’s latest music recording, Backbone from an online retailer. 

I miss going to record shops.


----------



## Skanker (14 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve just purchased Status Quo’s latest music recording, Backbone from an online retailer.
> 
> I miss going to record shops.


There are still a few record shops around you just have to hunt for them, I found a really good one in Burton in Trent.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2019)

Currently undecided: do I cycle through the forest or the valley to get back today?

Can't be bothered with the direct route: 200m climbing is not fun.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Oct 2019)

Skanker said:


> There are still a few record shops around you just have to hunt for them, I found a really good one in Burton in Trent.


Nearest on to me closed in January.


----------



## mybike (14 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Has anyone lost a spider ?
> One keeps running across our carpet .



Are you sure it's the same one? They might be having a convention.


----------



## Skanker (14 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> Nearest on to me closed in January.


Try this site, it’s a vinyl store database:
www.vinylhub.com


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2019)

Isn't modern technology great!
I thought I had a friend's address and telephone number written down somewhere. It must be somewhere safe as I can't find it!
I thought I found it but discovered that it was my wife's friend's number.
My wife suggested that I look in the calls section of our phone for unfamiliar numbers. I did that and rang the wrong person!  Sorry !
So if you receive any strange calls it will probably be me dialling any numbers which come into my head !


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2019)

After being off all last week with 'the lurgy' I'm back in work but feel shockingly bad still.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Honestly...
> 
> I'd already edited it from _fleece _because I thought someone (I'm looking at you @classic33) would make a comment...


As if!

No hat?


----------



## Phaeton (14 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve just purchased Status Quo’s *latest* music recording, Backbone from an online retailer.


Is it any different to the last 50 years music as that would certainly make it unusual.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> After being off all last week with 'the lurgy' I'm back in work but feel shockingly bad still.


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you feel better soon .



Got quite a few off at work. Might be linked with germy students returning.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> Where do you work?



Between Canterbury and Grove Ferry.


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Thanks xxx
> 
> But I do have my own sizeable stash here.  Which includes a dark toblerone that I forgot I had...


Feel the power of the Dark Side ...shame about the result. I imagine they enjoyed that North of the Wall; luckily I was on the train back from Glasgow by then!


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Is it any different to the last 50 years music as that would certainly make it unusual.



I hope not, that would be like listening to a different band.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2019)

I need a 

Seems to have stopped  here - well, for the moment, at least...


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't modern technology great!
> I thought I had a friend's address and telephone number written down somewhere. It must be somewhere safe as I can't find it!
> I thought I found it but discovered that it was my wife's friend's number.
> My wife suggested that I look in the calls section of our phone for unfamiliar numbers. I did that and rang the wrong person!  Sorry !
> So if you receive any strange calls it will probably be me dialling any numbers which come into my head !


So it was you calling me in a vain attempt to get me to sign up for a Smart Meter!! 
Nay, nay and thrice nay!


----------



## Phaeton (14 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Smart Meter!!


Probably not the right place, but I find the adverts thanking people for having a smart meter as that will tell the generating company how much electricity we need at peak times very bizarre


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Probably not the right place, but I find the adverts thanking people for having a smart meter as that will tell the generating company how much electricity we need at peak times very bizarre



Yes, very strange.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Oct 2019)

It’s precipitating down here.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s precipitating down here.


You have some as well ?


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2019)

The one non-sleeping rain-o-meter has come in absolutely soaking wet.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Oct 2019)

I am at work - very mundane


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2019)

I have put out my blue (general recycling) bin and my black bag.

It's been two months since I put out my black bag - and it's only half full.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> As the weather report says it will be warm, I'm going to cycle to Esslingen with _only one coat_.


 Just the one coat.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently undecided: do I cycle through the forest or the valley to get back today?
> 
> Can't be bothered with the direct route: 200m climbing is not fun.


Ten short, *656 feet* 2.016 inches.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> No hat?



You think I'd go out _without a hat_? good grief, what madness is this?


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You think I'd go out _without a hat_? good grief, what madness is this?


You've no moors nearby.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Oct 2019)

I’ve made a sponge cake, a bit like a Victoria sponge. I’ve made peanut butter, butter icing. I am a maverick.


----------



## postman (14 Oct 2019)

My word i was so lucky.It stayed light and bright with some very weak sunshine.I got the ceiling and walls finished.Now normally it's got to be spot on.But i did my best i don't think i missed any and i don't think i skiffed any.So that's it.Right so i cleaned up and brought stuff back in to the kitchen,after giving the windows a clean cleaned and polished the granite tops,put towel rail back on the wall plus the notice board and large calendar.It's great when things go back they fill up the vast empty spaces and take out the bareness of the walls just painted.Hardest bit was putting four brackets back in to the window frames ready for the blinds,big clumpy hands,little screws and varifocals don't go well together.So now downlights to remove paint where i caught them with the paint.Final coat of satin wood on woodwork.Despite two coats of silver grey over white undercoat it is still sketchy,i never had this with gloss,but Mrs P does not like gloss.So blinds to go back tomorrow clean floor then i can rest till next year when it's the back room and our bedroom.I will be doing that in better weather conditions,but i must say October has been awful weather wise it is usually one of my fave months.Well that's all folks thank you for reading all of this rubbish.


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2019)

Got home and there is an oil slick two roads long. One of our neighbours has had some work done on the garden or drive, and the contractors vans and kit has spewed oil everywhere


----------



## Jenkins (14 Oct 2019)

Cliff Richard is 79 years old today - so is my Dad.

I have had to re-write the note for the milkman informing him that I won't need anything on Thursday - despite putting the note & the bottle in the (normally) dry part of the porch, the wind drove the rain in the latest downpour everywhere making the original note unreadable.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Cliff Richard is 79 years old today - so is my Dad.
> 
> I have had to re-write the note for the milkman informing him that I won't need anything on Thursday - despite putting the note & the bottle in the (normally) dry part of the porch, the wind drove the rain in the latest downpour everywhere making the original note unreadable.


Stand the bottle upside down!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2019)

Put a cork in it !


----------



## Jenkins (14 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Stand the bottle upside down!


Narrow necked bottle - it would have fallen over in the wind (even if placed in the corner)


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2019)

Ooh! It's gone back to normal! A moment ago it was all in bold! 

There is a bit of a delay . Just as my finger is about to touch the screen it moves and I end up pressing something I didn't mean to .


----------



## slowmotion (14 Oct 2019)

There's a small boat about thirty yards outside the front door and it doesn't have any Extinction Rebellion people aboard. It's in a creek where I may go and "steal fish from their ocean homes" if the sea isn't too choppy this week.
I lit a coal fire too. Am I a very bad person?


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2019)

I'm going to go curl up with a good book.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm going to go curl up with a good book.


Will it keep you warm though?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2019)

And we awake to no rain


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Oct 2019)

Frankie two-chews is asleep in my lap, I have tea, and trying to type with my left thumb.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm going to go curl up with a good book.





classic33 said:


> Will it keep you warm though?


If she puts it on @slowmotion 's coal fire it will.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2019)

Morning. We have an exceptionally grey sky here! 
Well according to Carroll the weather girl we have. She said that the rest of the country should be dry with clear skies with the South West and the Midlands being the exception.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

Gosh, time to make another stack of applications. The excitement...


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Got home and there is an oil slick two roads long. One of our neighbours has had some work done on the garden or drive, and the contractors vans and kit has spewed oil everywhere



Well, complained to my neighbour. She phoned 'contractor' who said it's not them. Hmm, there was one other van up all day, but their vans going up and down the road with rubble all day, doesn't quite add up. Council sent a gritter round to cover the road, then two road sweepers appeared around 11pm to clean it all up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

I just ate a chocolate roll.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Gosh, time to make another stack of applications. The excitement...


Can you roll out the same form but with just a few minor changes ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Can you roll out the same form but with just a few minor changes ?



Sure, it's what I always do, mainly because my German, while good, isn't perfect so I have some paragraphs that I know are correct because they've been checked and swap them about on a standard letter. The rest is my CV and certificates which are the same whatever.

Still boring though.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Oct 2019)

I’ve just been for a run.


----------



## mybike (15 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s precipitating down here.



You expected it to precipitate up?



Illaveago said:


> You have some as well ?



Might be his going up?

Dull here, for a change it has rained. Neighbour's puddle is back.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve just been for a run.



That wouldn't be 'mundane' news if I did it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Oct 2019)

I have just eaten a delucious double sausage McMuffin


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I have just eaten a delucious double sausage McMuffin


I didn't know delucious was an option.

I keep getting the mediocre ones.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Oct 2019)

I've just been to the Post Officeand here's a Japanese Goblin smiley as well (purely at random)👺.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I didn't know delucious was an option.
> 
> I keep getting the mediocre ones.



I dunno, those Bl**dy Foreigners: they get all the best American food...


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> If she puts it on @slowmotion 's coal fire it will.



Hey! That's no fit thing to do with a book!!! 

A fleece throw and two cats kept me nice and toasty.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2019)

Dull here, mild with a light breeze. The cats have actually decided to go out this morning.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. We have an exceptionally grey sky here!
> Well according to Carroll the weather girl we have. She said that the rest of the country should be dry with clear skies with the South West and the Midlands being the exception.


And they say "it's grim up North"!


----------



## Phaeton (15 Oct 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> I have just eaten a delucious double sausage McMuffin





Gravity Aided said:


> I keep getting the mediocre ones.


I don't mind the sausage McMuffin, we often call for them if we make an early start somewhere, but don't eat any of the other stuff.

But what I really would like to know is how they & the rest of them get away with their adverts, I have never repeat never had a burger like any that are advertised on TV, they really should be prosecuted under trade descriptions


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I don't mind the sausage McMuffin, we often call for them if we make an early start somewhere, but don't eat any of the other stuff.
> 
> But what I really would like to know is how they & the rest of them get away with their adverts, I have never repeat never had a burger like any that are advertised on TV, they really should be prosecuted under trade descriptions


Have a word with the manager

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XkwQ6EjLdMQ


----------



## Phaeton (15 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have a word with the manager


Do you still have that spare uzi?


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Do you still have that spare uzi?


Not to hand.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not to hand.



@Phaeton: He's got a scythe, though.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2019)

Right, just a wee note to say I'll be intermittent for a few days. Just the usual, so see you all the other side xxx


----------



## postman (15 Oct 2019)

Right a bit more to the decorating saga.I needed some more satinwood to do the woodwork.So on Saturday i went in to Headingley bought some which i thought was a near as could be colour match.Well final coat has gone on today,and i don't like it.So i have just been to the store we bought the right colour from last week.It was there we got the last tin.and that is why i did not go back,i thought they would not have restocked.So the corect colur goes on tomorrow,i don't think Mrs P is too well pleased.But in m,y defence i have given the kitchen another clean today.Paint off the wall sockets paint off the ceiling lights ,i caught them again.Put up the blinds washed the floor and cleaned the granite work tops and that was before i began painting oh and not to forget i washed down with slightly soapy water the cabinet doors again.Paint wise it is going to take two coats to block out the other colour.Wish me luck what a numpty i am.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Oct 2019)

@postman you are a domestic god that’s what you are, you’re the Elvis of house work, the Posmaster General of decorating.


----------



## postman (15 Oct 2019)

Thank you,but i think i am an idiot.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Thank you,but i think i am an idiot.


You are not an idiot.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2019)

I've had a bad day ! I sprayed some motorcycle panels and they all pickled up !  
It's a good job that I only made up a small amount of paint, so I haven't wasted much .


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

Great big wodge of applications sent off; ten I think. All very slightly different because they were to different project managers in one organisation. I'm sure one somewhere has the wrong name or details even though I checked them several times...


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Great big wodge of applications sent off; ten I think. All very slightly different because they were to different project managers in one organisation. I'm sure one somewhere has the wrong name or details even though I checked them several times...



On a more positive note, I checked in with a friend who started a company teaching English and doing translations about a decade ago in northern Stuttgart, and it turns out he may have some freelance work for me. 

I'd still have to get a 'normal' job where I'm paying for social security and healthcare et c, but this gives the option that if I see a job offered for a three or four day week I can apply and then do freelancing for the other days, which I rather like the sound of: I enjoy working with people with disabilities and psychological illnesses but I'd also appreciate the variety.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Great big wodge of applications sent off; ten I think. All very slightly different because they were to different project managers in one organisation. I'm sure one somewhere has the wrong name or details even though I checked them several times...



It seems the email programme sent everything twice. It that's the only problem, I'm happy.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2019)

Just been checking my wife's car ready for it's MOT tomorrow. I adjusted up the handbrake, fitted a new front sidelight bulb and polished both headlights.
I wonder what they will find?


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Just been checking my wife's car ready for it's MOT tomorrow. I adjusted up the handbrake, fitted a new front sidelight bulb and polished both headlights.
> I wonder what they will find?


Rear brakes binding,


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I wonder what they will find?


Shiny headlights? 

Oooh.. And a slight split in the offside wiper blade.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Cliff Richard is 79 years old today - so is my Dad.
> 
> I have had to re-write the note for the milkman informing him that I won't need anything on Thursday - despite putting the note & the bottle in the (normally) dry part of the porch, the wind drove the rain in the latest downpour everywhere making the original note unreadable.



I hope that's the only reason my bathroom has let in water. Wind driven rain. I think some had been pushed under the roof tiles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I hope that's the only reason my bathroom has let in water. Wind driven rain. I think some had been pushed under the roof tiles.



I hope so. Mind you, we had a full on leak in our apartment roof a year or two ago and it seemed fairly simple to fix*.

On the other hand, if the water is coming through the chrome bits sticking out of the wall, that's normal and you can stop worrying. 

Happy to help.

*_Before someone makes comment, we do live in the attic, so it wasn't coming from the neighbours._


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Shiny headlights?
> 
> Oooh.. And a slight split in the offside wiper blade.


I find that they have been very good at doing my MOTs over the years. They have only pointed out things which needed doing and not gone looking for work .


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Shiny headlights?
> 
> Oooh.. And a slight split in the offside wiper blade.


Yes. They were foggy before I started polishing them .


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Just been checking my wife's car ready for it's MOT tomorrow. I adjusted up the handbrake, fitted a new front sidelight bulb and polished both headlights.
> I wonder what they will find?


Wiper and right tyre(worn).


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes. They were foggy before I started polishing them .


Try some toothpaste on the lens of the light. It gets rid of the yellow colour cast.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2019)

I'm going to watch the Great British Bike Off.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Try some toothpaste on the lens of the light. It gets rid of the yellow colour cast.



And protects against plaque and cavities.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm going to watch the Great British Bike Off.


To where?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> And protects against plaque and cavities.


Rare problems for most cars these days.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Rare problems for most cars these days.



See, it works.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2019)

Off to bed.

I've found a new way up the hill for the return from the training tomorrow. That takes the possibilities up to (consults fingers) Eleven.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> See, it works.


And you read about it here, first.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Off to bed.
> 
> *I've found a new way up the hill for the return from the training tomorrow. *That takes the possibilities up to (consults fingers) Eleven.


Straight up!


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Oct 2019)

We’ve had guests over tonight. They’ve gone now. Thank feck.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Off to bed.
> 
> I've found a new way up the hill for the return from the training tomorrow. That takes the possibilities up to (consults fingers) Eleven.


Fingers and toe. Unless you're differently digitised.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Oct 2019)

While searching for the key to






the bathroom window lock, I found a fiver behind the microwave.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> While searching for the key to
> View attachment 489257
> 
> 
> the bathroom window lock, I found a fiver behind the microwave.


It has the Queen on the other side. I was wondering where I lost it.

It's AK36 note.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I dunno, those Bl**dy Foreigners: they get all the best American food...


I can tell ye for sure, it isn't us Americans getting the best American food.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have a word with the manager
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XkwQ6EjLdMQ



Word Up!


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I don't mind the sausage McMuffin, we often call for them if we make an early start somewhere, but don't eat any of the other stuff.
> 
> But what I really would like to know is how they & the rest of them get away with their adverts, I have never repeat never had a burger like any that are advertised on TV, they really should be prosecuted under trade descriptions


Quarter Pounder is greatly improved recently , in the States they claim its' fresh beef or something.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Quarter Pounder is greatly improved recently , in the States they claim its' fresh beef or something.


British or Irish beef over here. No mention of the word "fresh" though.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> It has the Queen on the other side. I was wondering where I lost it.
> 
> It's AK36 note.


I know nothing about banknotes. All that's important about it is that there's a fair chance that it will buy me a pint in the pub at the mid-point of the walk tomorrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> British or Irish beef over here. No mention of the word "fresh" though.


Fresh Beef since May 2018 around here. We get the weird German and Spanish variants, now and again. We are currently having McRib sandwiches again. Still no lobster roll, like they have back east.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I know nothing about banknotes. All that's important about it is that there's a fair chance that it will buy me a pint in the pub at the mid-point of the walk tomorrow.
> View attachment 489258
> 
> 
> View attachment 489259


You'll have noticed the lack of a serial number on both front and back. Poor attempt at making cheap money.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I know nothing about banknotes. All that's important about it is that there's a fair chance that it will buy me a pint in the pub at the mid-point of the walk tomorrow.
> View attachment 489258
> 
> 
> View attachment 489259


Only a pint? I should think that would be a whole schooner and then some.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2019)

Five-Six inch, three quarter inch diameter light stainless steel(will be under water) compression spring required.

Where's the best place to look?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2019)

Around here, a schooner is usually considered 32 ounces, danged near a liter.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Only a pint? I should think that would be a whole schooner and then some.


It's dear down London way.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Five-Six inch, three quarter inch diameter light stainless steel(will be under water) compression spring required.
> 
> Where's the best place to look?


https://www.grainger.com/product/SP...-4095&ef_id=XA8gPwAAAHx6t2LA:20191015235207:s


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> *Around here, a schooner is usually considered 32 ounces,* danged near a liter.


American ounces?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's dear down London way.


I guess so. I hate to ask about Madeira.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> American ounces?


They seem American.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Only a pint? I should think that would be a whole schooner and then some.


Don't torture me. I might start remembering how a pint of Adnams cost 12p in the college bar (and Rothmans were 27p a packet).


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2019)

Probably shouldn't mention liquor prices around here. Bars are somewhat less expensive, as are pubs, but we don't have the standard of living you all do, either.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Probably shouldn't mention liquor prices around here. Bars are somewhat less expensive, as are pubs, but we don't have the standard of living you all do, either.


That there London t'ain't as good as some folk make out!


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Don't torture me. I might start remembering how a pint of Adnams cost 12p in the college bar (and Rothmans were 27p a packet).


http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/eli/1979/si/38/made/en/print


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Straight up!



I did that yesterday.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2019)

Morning world


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning world



Hello.

It occurs to me that at this time of year we probably get sunrises earlier than you here. Todays is very pretty.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fresh Beef since May 2018 around here. We get the weird German and Spanish variants, now and again. We are currently having McRib sandwiches again. Still no lobster roll, like they have back east.


May 2018! I wouldn't call that fresh !!!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Oct 2019)

It’s raining here yet again. A brief reprieve yesterday, but now back to the wet.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Only a pint? I should think that would be a whole schooner and then some.


The price of beer in pubs is horrendous now unless you go into one of the weatherspoons 'Cattle Sheds', you can pretty much get a bottle of Californian Chardonnay or Merlot for the price of a pint.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Don't torture me. I might start remembering how a pint of Adnams cost 12p in the college bar (and Rothmans were 27p a packet).


Sir, Sir, Sir I can play this one, in the Blue Bell in the Tap room you could get 3x pint Whitbread & 3x packets of Walkers crisps for under a £1, 27p a pint & 5p a packet of crisps. But woe betide you if you tried to sneak into the Best room with your Tap room pint, it was a 1p dearer in there & guarded fiercely.


----------



## postman (16 Oct 2019)

Ho ho ho wen i wer a lad,1967 yes i know i should have been 18.My tipple was double Diamond 2/- two shillings or 10p in today's money.Crisps no idea,maybe 3p.I boight a pint or two in Hunmanby, Borreti Morreti or something like that £4-10.


----------



## postman (16 Oct 2019)

Right i have never known such a crap October.,and while i have been painting i have been putting the kettle on for a few brews.Not bothering to wash said mugs up,they went straight to the dishwasher.Just emptied it this morning to find i have five mugs all to do with cycling and not to forget my tin mug from Alacatraz.Ok you people how many mugs cycling related do you have.


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2019)

No cycling mugs here, but lots of mug with trains, or locos on them. collected from visits to Heritage railways. About twelve of those, and a Flying Scotsman Teapot.

Also lots of Cat themed mugs.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I did that yesterday.


No kidding!


----------



## mybike (16 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Ho ho ho wen i wer a lad,1967 yes i know i should have been 18.My tipple was double Diamond 2/- two shillings or 10p in today's money.Crisps no idea,*maybe 3p*.I boight a pint or two in Hunmanby, Borreti Morreti or something like that £4-10.



Shouldn't that be 3d?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2019)

Morning!
Ah! You didn't spot that! Anti roll bar linkage ball joint dust cover split and rear brake efficiency !

More work !


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> Right i have never known such a crap October.,and while i have been painting i have been putting the kettle on for a few brews.Not bothering to wash said mugs up,they went straight to the dishwasher.Just emptied it this morning to find i have five mugs all to do with cycling and not to forget my tin mug from Alacatraz.Ok you people how many mugs cycling related do you have.










Personalised, no less...






From Tony at Rock Cottage in Wales who does crazy stuff like run a smallholding, raise a family and climb the three highest peaks in Britain and cycling between them in about 36h, but still manages to maintain a (warped) sense of humour...


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> May 2018! I wouldn't call that fresh !!!


It is for them.

I'll get me coat.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Oct 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP and I have been out for breakfast. We are back now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> No cycling mugs here, but lots of mug with trains, or locos on them. collected from visits to Heritage railways. About twelve of those, and a Flying Scotsman Teapot.
> 
> Also lots of Cat themed mugs.


I believe I still have a Union Pacific themed mug with the California Zephyr crossing the Rocky Mountains at some point. There may be others lurking about.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2019)

I climbed to the top of the hill, rather more efficiently than I believe the Grand Old Duke Of York managed. 

Bonus news: on arrival I found I've been invited to an interview tomorrow, and it looks like this one may be pretty good.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Bonus news: on arrival I found I've been invited to an interview tomorrow, and it looks like this one may be pretty good.


Could your Postman not delver the letter to your house rather than making you walk the hill?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2019)

Best of luck, @Andy in Germany !


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Could your Postman not delver the letter to your house rather than making you walk the hill?


All part of the interview process, proving dedication.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I climbed to the top of the hill, rather more efficiently than I believe the Grand Old Duke Of York managed.
> 
> Bonus news: on arrival I found I've been invited to an interview tomorrow, and it looks like this one may be pretty good.


Fingers crossed it all works out .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2019)

Well I've bought 2 drop links! That's part of the mot sort of sorted.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well I've bought 2 drop links! That's part of the mot sort of sorted.


At least you can cut them off having replacements rather than trying to get them off without destroying them


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Oct 2019)

I now have 2 computer screens on my desk, makes things a lot easier


----------



## Threevok (16 Oct 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I now have 2 computer screens on my desk, makes things a lot easier



So does my colleague opposite.

It's improved my life too


----------



## Phaeton (16 Oct 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I now have 2 computer screens on my desk, makes things a lot easier


Only 2, how 1990's  I have 4 connected to 2 PC's controlled by a single keyboard & mouse


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Oct 2019)

Threevok said:


> So does my colleague opposite.
> 
> It's improved my life too



Unfortunately I can still see and hear the whingers


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Only 2, how 1990's  I have 4 connected to 2 PC's controlled by a single keyboard & mouse



How big is your desk 

I have 1 mouse, 1 keyboard, 2 screens, a scanner, tower fan (I get warm), letter tray stack of 5 and a phone. Not much room left for anything else.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Could your Postman not delver the letter to your house rather than making you walk the hill?



They used the Telegraphic apparatus. 

We put them on top of hills so they can be seen by the chap on the other end with a telescope.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Best of luck, @Andy in Germany !





Gravity Aided said:


> All part of the interview process, proving dedication.





Illaveago said:


> Fingers crossed it all works out .



Thanks...

Actually, it's a strange one. It was part of a mahoosive batch of a dozen or so I sent yesterday to every relevant department in a local technical college (Yeah, effectively I was a spammer for the afternoon) and they called today and said they wanted to talk to me as soon as possible and how about tomorrow afternoon?

I'm really hoping it works out because online it looks just the right sort of place for me to work in: helping young people with problems find their abilities and get skills for work.

Bit of a faff to cycle there, but you can't have everything.


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I believe I still have a Union Pacific themed mug with the California Zephyr crossing the Rocky Mountains at some point. There may be others lurking about.



When I travelled by train from Toronto to Vancouver, and then from Seattle to Los Angeles, I was given, and/or won or bought several lightweight items like cap badges, and key rings and coasters, maps and similar items. I did not think that a mug was likely to make it one piece over the Atlantic. 

My host in Los Angeles (Orange County) gave me cotton quilt with American steam trains on it. This needed a bag of its own to be transported and caused a great deal of concern when Canadian Customs thought I had three items of luggage for a week's stay returning to Canada from the States. 

My souvenir mugs were bought mostly in Europe when I was travelling back to the UK by train. They were easy to pack in a tee shirt and carry in my hand luggage.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Oct 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> How big is your desk


Clearly quite large 


Lullabelle said:


> I have 1 mouse, 1 keyboard, 2 screens, a scanner, tower fan (I get warm), letter tray stack of 5 and a phone. Not much room left for anything else.


2x keyboards & 2x Mouse although I only use 1 set,4x 23" monitors, 6 telephones (I work in telecoms) plus some bits of paper that have very impotent notes on them.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2019)

Strange man ! .
It's not often that I get people come in off the street and want to read my water meter !


----------



## postman (16 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP and I have been out for breakfast. We are back now.




Just a min here.Mrs P told me she was going to Sainsbugs while i finished off the satinwood.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Strange man ! .
> It's not often that I get people come in off the street and want to read my water meter !



Can I be the first to confirm that I have no interest whatsoever in your water meter @Illaveago.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I found I've been invited to an interview tomorrow, and it looks like this one may be pretty good.


Good luck tomorrow @Andy in Germany hope you get the job! 🤞


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Good luck tomorrow @Andy in Germany hope you get the job! 🤞



Many thanks. For the first time, I do too...


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Clearly quite large
> 2x keyboards & 2x Mouse although I only use 1 set,4x 23" monitors, 6 telephones (I work in telecoms) plus some bits of paper that have very impotent notes on them.



Blimey, bet that keeps you busy

Our IT guy is based here, 7 computers  crazy


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2019)

I'm feeling shattered ! I have jacked the rear of the car up and removed both rear drums. Just as the mechanic had suggested they were full of brake dust. I cleaned them out , replaced the drums and wheels and lowered the car back down . I will adjust the handbrake up tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Actually, it's a strange one. It was part of a mahoosive batch of a dozen or so I sent yesterday to every relevant department in a local technical college (Yeah, effectively I was a spammer for the afternoon) and they called today and said they wanted to talk to me as soon as possible and how about tomorrow afternoon?
> 
> ...


Maybe they want to question you about the number/amount of e-mails you sent?


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Clearly quite large
> 2x keyboards & 2x Mouse although I only use 1 set,4x 23" monitors, 6 telephones (I work in telecoms) plus some bits of paper that have *very impotent notes *on them.


How do you know that?


----------



## Phaeton (17 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> How do you know that?


_adjective_
1.unable to take effective action; helpless or powerless.

As I cannot read my own handwriting it describes them perfectly


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Oct 2019)

Morning all. It's very cold out there this morning and the sun is so low in the sky that I couldn't see much in front of me when I walked up the road this morning. It's made me think twice about getting out on the bike this morning. I may wait until a little later. I have no desire to be knocked off because a driver couldn't see me (hi-viz would be useless, it'd make me blend in even more with the low sun! (not looking for debate, all opinions are my own...)).


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2019)

Morning. It is a bit chilly brrr here. I'm trying to pluck up courage to go out and start work on my cars.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2019)

Brown and green today


----------



## Speicher (17 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Brown and green today



Same here but I only put the green one out.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> Same here but I only put the green one out.


You'll confuse them!


----------



## Speicher (17 Oct 2019)

I think that our Bin men are very good round here. The brown bin only goes out when I have a huge quantity of prunings from the Buddleias.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2019)

I'm baking spuds.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2019)

(And trying not to get too nervous about the interview at 2:30pm)


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> (And trying not to get too nervous about the interview at 2:30pm)



See, I'm so nervous I got the time too early. I leave at 2:30 and the interview is 3:30. Right. Gottit


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2019)

I thought they were talking about eyes !


----------



## Speicher (17 Oct 2019)

In the absence of our Chef de Cuisine, is corn starch the same thing as cornflour? 

I would like to try a recipe for Cauliflower Cheese soup, and the easiest-looking recipie includes cornstarch.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> And they say "it's grim up North"!


"You must allow them their flights of fancy. It's dreary in the North" (Tyrion Lannister).


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2019)

@Speicher Isn't corn starch a gluten free substitute for cornflour? 🤔
Give it a go.. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> Same here but I only put the green one out.


If I had known you were not using your brown one out we could have carried on weeding


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> "You must allow them their flights of fancy. It's dreary in the North" (Tyrion Lannister).



We say that in Stuttgart.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> In the absence of our Chef de Cuisine, is corn starch the same thing as cornflour?
> 
> I would like to try a recipe for Cauliflower Cheese soup, and the easiest-looking recipie includes cornstarch.


UK vs. US again. Same product, different languages. Cornstarch is gluten free. You might have to use more corn flour than you would cornstarch.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We say that in Stuttgart.


I'll bet!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eldtlxnB3r4

Jolly tunes, though.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> See, I'm so nervous I got the time too early. I leave at 2:30 and the interview is 3:30. Right. Gottit


Good Luck !


----------



## CharlesF (17 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> See, I'm so nervous I got the time too early. I leave at 2:30 and the interview is 3:30. Right. Gottit


Hey! Good luck!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> (And trying not to get too nervous about the interview at 2:30pm)


Good luck @Andy in Germany fingers crossed for you 🤞


----------



## Threevok (17 Oct 2019)

Good luck Andy 🍀


----------



## raleighnut (17 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'll bet!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eldtlxnB3r4
> 
> Jolly tunes, though.



Very Stirring, I feel like invading Poland now.


----------



## Lullabelle (17 Oct 2019)

Bored bored bored bored bored


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I thought they were talking about eyes !


But cannot see...


----------



## Phaeton (17 Oct 2019)

15 miles today, only 3rd ride since I came a cropper 5 weeks ago, knee seemed to have held up but still a little discomfort.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2019)

I managed to fit the drop link despite it raining on me . The old ball joints had flats on them so that you could put a spanner on them if they started to spin . The new ones didn't and they did .


----------



## postman (17 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm feeling shattered ! I have jacked the rear of the car up and removed both rear drums.
> * Hello hello* can you here me seeing how you have just removed two ear drums.I think i need new specs or reading lessons.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2019)

Back from interview (I had another appointment afterwards, it's been a long afternoon).

Signs so far are very positive. It turns out the are looking for someone to work in the woodwork/metalwork and creative workshop... with young people various learning/psych/social issues.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Oct 2019)

I’ve been out all day today but I’m back now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2019)

The trees are turning beautiful colors here.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> The trees are turning beautiful colors here.


Nearly all evergreens round here.


----------



## Hitchington (18 Oct 2019)

Passenger 'sorry' after breaking wind on Derby bus


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2019)

Good morning Friday I hope you are a good one please


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2019)

I've been volunteered to help set up the Kindergarten stall for our annual village festival, which I'm not looking forward to one bit. Lots of competitive parents. telling everyone else what to do.

Unfortunately after yesterdays interview I need to make several phone calls and emails to check details of my certification so I may be late.

Yeah, I'm distraught.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2019)

Morning.
It is sort of wet and dry here. . It isn't raining and there is some blue sky and clouds around but our cars are wet and so is the ground.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2019)

My bike situation will need reviewing. I will be going from N +1-1+1 to N+1-1+1+1. 
I couldn't resist it! It had such sad eyes!


----------



## dave r (18 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is sort of wet and dry here. . It isn't raining and there is some blue sky and clouds around but our cars are wet and so is the ground.



We had rain during the night but this morning's clear, depending which forecast you read there may or may not be rain later.  washings out so we'll see what happens later.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Oct 2019)

Good morning. We had the mother of all rain storms last night, it woke me up which is unusual.

I might be going out today, I might not.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My bike situation will need reviewing. I will be going from N +1-1+1 to N+1-1+1+1.
> I couldn't resist it! It had such sad eyes!



What did you buy?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> What did you buy?


A secret at the moment but it is bike related ,old , steel and British ! 
I'm finding it a bit intriguing trying to identify the year. I think I have enough bits lying around to make it whole again .
I can't wait for it to arrive .


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A secret at the moment but it is bike related ,old , steel and British !
> I'm finding it a bit intriguing trying to identify the year. I think I have enough bits lying around to make it whole again .
> I can't wait for it to arrive .


Oooh, you little tease.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2019)

To keep you guessing it has Nervex Serie Super Legere lugs !


----------



## Phaeton (18 Oct 2019)

I went n-1 2 weekends ago, well really I went -n+1 so the n that I now have was the +1 from before, so does that now make it n? which means tomorrow I will be either +n+1 or just simply n+1


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I went n-1 2 weekends ago, well really I went -n+1 so the n that I now have was the +1 from before, so does that now make it n? which means tomorrow I will be either +n+1 or just simply n+1


🥴


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2019)

Doing a 2nd interview for my 'assistant' today. My colleagues have all got their's lined up (2 internal 1 external) and I'm seeing the latest external candidate. My boss think's he's appoint-able (I was sick last week when they interviewed him). Not going to grill him though, will be more of a chat about what he is doing now, why he wants to join us, and I'll do a bit of a tour of our building as it's quite 'interesting' - rooms full of bodies in beds, skeleton rooms, VR Cave, labs, a mock up 'apartment', and even bog standard classrooms.

Personality is important !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My bike situation will need reviewing. I will be going from N +1-1+1 to N+1-1+1+1.
> I couldn't resist it! It had such sad eyes!





Phaeton said:


> I went n-1 2 weekends ago, well really I went -n+1 so the n that I now have was the +1 from before, so does that now make it n? which means tomorrow I will be either +n+1 or just simply n+1


Pedalgebra never seemed so complicated before.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pedalgebra never seemed so complicated before.


Just thinking it might be worse than that, maybe 2 weekends ago I didn't go n-1 I actually went +n-n which can't be right though because I still ended up with at least 1n be it n or +n


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2019)

I just heard and saw a Spotted Woodpecker in my neighbour's garden .
I wondered what was making the strange sound . It was like a slowed down Blackbird alarm call!


----------



## raleighnut (18 Oct 2019)

I've got to take the Woodburner apart to sweep the chimney, will the Firebricks come out in one piece, will the 'slightly broken' Baffle Plate' survive. Aaahh the problems of having a fire in the front room.

Wish me luck, I'm going in


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nearly all evergreens round here.


Dark green is a wonderful color, too.


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2019)

Just repaired the Marketing Team's trolly (for carting promotional material). I walked into the store room and the poor trolly was there with all 4 wheels hanging off. Noticed there were a few bolts in a box, so grabbed my adjustable spanner (that's in my drawer) and repaired it. Over 50% of the bolts are missing, so three wheels have two bolts in, and one 'fixed' wheel has one. Will have to see what I have in my garage to replace the last bolt.

Apparently, it just fell apart !  God knows where the other 9 bolts went - probably all over the building !


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I've got to take the Woodburner apart to sweep the chimney, will the Firebricks come out in one piece, will the 'slightly broken' Baffle Plate' survive. Aaahh the problems of having a fire in the front room.
> 
> Wish me luck, I'm going in


Who's making certain no-one lights a fire whilst you're in?


----------



## raleighnut (18 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Who's making certain no-one lights a fire whilst you're in?


I'm the only one who 'lights' the fire.


----------



## Threevok (18 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I'm the only one who 'lights' the fire.



Then make sure you don't light it when you're still in there


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I've got to take the Woodburner apart to sweep the chimney, will the Firebricks come out in one piece, will the 'slightly broken' Baffle Plate' survive. Aaahh the problems of having a fire in the front room.
> 
> Wish me luck, I'm going in



Should we send a search party yet, or are you okay?


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Should we send a search party yet, or are you okay?


I say we smoke him out..


----------



## Phaeton (18 Oct 2019)

Aldi sealed Mackerel 5 days out of day kept in fridge safe to eat?


----------



## Threevok (18 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Aldi sealed Mackerel 5 days out of day kept in fridge safe to eat?



Yes, but may be a bit blander than normal


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Aldi sealed Mackerel 5 days out of day kept in fridge safe to eat?


Try one, if you're still okay, have the other four.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Try one, if you're still okay, have the other four.


We'll find out later if both the dog & I are ill


----------



## mybike (18 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Brown and green today



Silver & brown here, the silver has now been emptied and returned.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Oct 2019)

Still alive not feeling poorly yet


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2019)

Apparently the trolly is working better than ever, despite the missing bolts. It was apparently quite 'wobbly' before - erm no doubt.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Oct 2019)

@raleighnut @raleighnut @raleighnut have you survived, do we need to call International Rescues deputies Sooty & Sweep


----------



## postman (18 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> ,old , steel and British !




You have never bought 
*Steel, Peech and Tozer*

My word you must get some monthly allowance.


----------



## postman (18 Oct 2019)

It is finished,the kitchen that is.After putting on too darker grey colour,i had to dig out some money from one of me socks,and buy a tin of the proper colour.Mind you the extra two coats make it look really solid.Now for a rest before i put the handles back on the doors.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2019)

mybike said:


> Silver & brown here, the silver has now been emptied and returned.



You have _silver bins_? That's proper posh, that is.


----------



## Speicher (18 Oct 2019)

@Salty seadog - In another thread you mentioned that Assam is your preferred Tea. I am finding my usual tea to very much on the weak side. Do you buy a particular brand. I would guess a large difference in price between Twinings and Asda's "best". Is the difference in price worth it?


----------



## Phaeton (18 Oct 2019)

Just rung shop n+1 or is that +n+1 No don't go there again, anyway +1 is ready & waiting, 300 mile round trip tomorrow to collect


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> @Salty seadog - In another thread you mentioned that Assam is your preferred Tea. I am finding my usual tea to very much on the weak side. Do you buy a particular brand. I would guess a large difference in price between Twinings and Asda's "best". Is the difference in price worth it?



I go with Twining s myself. Not tried many others apart from loose leaf. A good 3 minute brew is a must.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Just rung shop n+1 or is that +n+1 No don't go there again, anyway +1 is ready & waiting, 300 mile round trip tomorrow to collect


You'll be cycling back at least?


----------



## Phaeton (18 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll be cycling back at least?


At least the last few yards maybe


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> At least the last few yards maybe



Sounds like our hoped for trip to Japan: we'll fly 9353 Km /5812 miles and then cycle about 40km / 25 miles to Beautiful Wife's family...


----------



## Phaeton (18 Oct 2019)

Still alive after the Mackerel how long does it take for botulism to set in?


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Still alive after the Mackerel how long does it take for botulism to set in?


A few hours to a few days. Time to get the bike, maybe.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sounds like our hoped for trip to Japan: we'll fly 9353 Km /5812 miles and then cycle about 40km / 25 miles to Beautiful Wife's family...


Reverse this man's route!


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Still alive after the Mackerel how long does it take for botulism to set in?



Er... @Phaeton? you still there?

Hello?

Should someone Oop North go and check on him, do you think?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Reverse this man's route!



If only...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> A few hours to a few days. Time to get the bike, maybe.



If it kicks in after he gets the bike, what's the normal procedure?

Draw lots, tombola, or plank-with-a-nail-in-the-end and free for all?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2019)

We've now got a recycling bin outside the flats so I took a bagful of recyclables out this morning. I do miss the old weekly bin kerfuffle, it feels like I'm cheating.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Should someone Oop North go and check on him, do you think?


I'm still living but we should be more worried about @raleighnut is he still stuck up the chimney


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I'm still living but we should be more worried about @raleighnut is he still stuck up the chimney


Are you saying he's stuck up, then?


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Oct 2019)

I’ve been out most of the day again, but I’m back now. Frankie two-chews is asleep on my lap.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2019)

Why do pet shops sell fancy beds for cats when they would much rather have a cardboard box?


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Oct 2019)

Frankie two-chews is now asleep on The Fragrant MrsP’s lap.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are you saying he's stuck up, then?


Has he posted since?


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Has he posted since?


Light the fire, then we'll know if he's stuck.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Oct 2019)

12 hours & counting I'm so worried I'm going to bed


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Oct 2019)

There i was today taking my mutt into the poodle parlour for his haircut when i spotted my old car i sold 2 months ago being driven. Then 2 hours later when i went to pick mutt up the same car passed again at the same spot.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> 12 hours & counting I'm so worried I'm going to bed


He may be stuck up there and you're going to sleep!!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Why do pet shops sell fancy beds for cats when they would much rather have a cardboard box?


Same theory re expensive pressies for kids. They'll ignore the contents and play with the box and bubble wrap..


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> We'll find out later if both the dog & I are ill


How's the dog doing?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2019)

Morning world time for some miles


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Oct 2019)

Morning everyone. Time to get everything ready for the kids CX races this morning. Bit of a trek to the location, but it’s always a fun course.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2019)

Morning! It is still dark out at the moment but it looks like a clear sky .

I woke up earlier thinking there must be something I must do this morning .
No doubt it will come to me later after I've been to town and done my shopping . 


Ah! 
My trousers !


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2019)

Good morning.

I''m going to be watching this thread closely today, to see if @Phaeton and @raleighnut report in. At what point do we record them as MIA (or in Ralieghnut's case MIC)?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2019)

Is Raleigh nut practicing for Christmas ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is Raleigh nut practicing for Christmas ?



We'll know if he begins to shout...


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2019)

It is no big secret really!
I bought an old Falcon frame. 
The trouble is is that I'm like a kid waiting for Santa now !


----------



## mybike (19 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You have _silver bins_? That's proper posh, that is.



Yep


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Oct 2019)

I’m a bit late getting up this morning. I hope all is well with you, yours and all about you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m a bit late getting up this morning. I hope all is well with you, yours and all about you.


I've been up for hours. I don't think you've missed much.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning world time for some miles



Back now 41 miles later


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Back now 41 miles later


You’re hardcore you are.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> You’re hardcore you are.



Back in bed with a cuppa 🍵


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2019)

I thought that was Sunday when I woke up 🤔


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I thought that was Sunday when I woke up 🤔


It is.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> It is.


😳 In that case... What happened to Saturday!!? 
Did we win? 🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2019)

I've just had a "Like" from @raleighnut: Stand down the search parties. 

Put those matches away, @classic33. I can see you over there...


----------



## raleighnut (19 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Should we send a search party yet, or are you okay?


I have to report it went well, I didn't break anything BUT we do need to replace things soon so Maz is gonna order the bits before 'brexit' causes the price to rocket (It is a 'Franco-Belge' Stove)


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I have to report it went well, I didn't break anything BUT we do need to replace things soon so Maz is gonna order the bits before 'brexit' causes the price to rocket (It is a 'Franco-Belge' Stove)



Good news you are okay, but it's sad that the ripples of you know what are beginning to be felt...


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Oct 2019)

I’ve just bought some bar tape.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Oct 2019)

New ebikeon back of car


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2019)

I'm watching WSBk highlights from Argentina and I'm playing spot the spectator !


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good news you are okay, but it's sad that the ripples of you know what are beginning to be felt...


We'll always be your friend.
Pals since 1895.
(Venezualan border dispute.)


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> We'll always be your friend.
> Pals since 1895.
> (Venezualan border dispute.)



History repeats itself...


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> History repeats itself...


Ja, Andy in Deutschland, das tut es.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Ja, Andy in Deutschland, das tut es.



Außer das man davon lernt...


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2019)

Wir mögen aus der Geschichte lernen, aber wir haben offensichtlich immer noch unsere Fehleinschätzungen. Offensichtlich.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I''m going to be watching this thread closely today, to see if @Phaeton* and @raleighnut report in. At what point do we record them as MIA (or in Ralieghnut's case MIC)?


He could have said where the bike was!


----------



## Phaeton (19 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> He could have said where the bike was!


I did it was on the back on the car now it's on charge, which considering the cost you would have thought they would have filled the battery up


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> There i was today taking my mutt into the poodle parlour for his haircut when i spotted my old car i sold 2 months ago being driven. Then 2 hours later when i went to pick mutt up the same car passed again at the same spot.



SPOOKY 

You didn't call the car Christine ?


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Oct 2019)

I’ve just got back from the Trek shop in Milton Keynes. It was nearly an expensive visit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2019)

We're supposed to be going to Aldi in the next town soon, but we're waiting until the rain stops.

I'm not sure I can bear this suspense much longer.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I did it was on the back on the car now it's on charge, which considering the cost you would have thought they would have filled the battery up


One of those bikes from Yorkshire then.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> One of those bikes from Yorkshire then.


No I ventured all the way down to Hertfordshire, saved £300 for £30 of dinosaur remains, luckily they didn't have a shop over the hill on the darkside.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

On the bus earlier, headed home, half a dozen strippers were at the roadside.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> On the bus earlier, headed home, half a dozen strippers were at the roadside.


Don't often get Zebra's round your way normally


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Ja, Andy in Deutschland, das tut es.





Andy in Germany said:


> Außer das man davon lernt...





Gravity Aided said:


> Wir mögen aus der Geschichte lernen, aber wir haben offensichtlich immer noch unsere Fehleinschätzungen. Offensichtlich.



Interesting to see the 'Likes' on this. Does this give a clue to the hidden German speakers on here?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Interesting to see the 'Likes' on this. Does this give a clue to the hidden German speakers on here?


Not German for me (since school many years ago), Google Translate was my friend. My OCD kicked in, "I have to know what it says!!!"


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Not German for me (since school many years ago), Google Translate was my friend. My OCD kicked in, "I have to know what it says!!!"


(I know how crap Google Translate can be though...)


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just had a "Like" from @raleighnut: Stand down the search parties.
> 
> Put those matches away, @classic33. I can see you over there...


Matches! I use battery acid.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I have to report it went well, I didn't break anything BUT we do need to replace things soon so Maz is gonna order the bits before 'brexit' causes the price to rocket (It is a 'Franco-Belge' Stove)


Head Office in West Yorkshire
Pennine House,
Pennine Business Park, 
Longbow Close, 
Huddersfield 
HD2 1RA

01484 434325


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Don't often get Zebra's round your way normally


Nor half a dozen strippers on a damp afternoon in October.


----------



## tyred (19 Oct 2019)

I spent most of today working on my Raleigh Pioneer singlespeed project, then washed and hoovered the car, done some washing, made myself a bacon sandwich and am now relaxing with a bottle of beer.

Edit: typo


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2019)

tyred said:


> ...washed and *hovered the car*...



Like this?


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 489727


Stark Industries or Moller?


----------



## slowmotion (19 Oct 2019)

Defence of the Realm (1986) is on Freeview channel 81 in half an hour. It's a great film.


----------



## Accy cyclist (20 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> SPOOKY
> 
> You didn't call the car Christine ?


I wish i'd had my phone on camera as it passed by. It was as if the car was saying hello and also saying "don't worry about me,i'm being driven which is something you didn't do much"!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2019)

. Morning ! I thought I would start by bringing you a hot drink .

I haven't opened the curtains yet as it is still dark out .
I don't know if I am going down with something as yesterday evening I felt really tired and couldn't get warm, not even with a blanket and a Schrodie sat on my lap .


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2019)

On grandaughter sitting duties today


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2019)

Good morning.

I went along the high street to the bakery today, because there is a village festival so everything is closed and it is the one day in the year when it is traffic free.

Even better there were three breakdown trucks removing cars whose owners obviously thought they were too important* to worry about "No parking" signs. Watching a BMW being carried off with alarm beeping, under the watchful eye of a grinning copper is a great start to the morning

The village festival is pretty rubbish, but that was worth getting up for.

*_Curiously, all the cars being removed were fairly high-end models. Funny that._


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Oct 2019)

Tea✅
dogs snoozing ✅
Heating on✅


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2019)

I've drawn the curtains back a bit now as it is light out .
Schrodie was having a bit of a dispute with me as to his empty bowl ! . If you ever need a definitive answer as to whether anything is half empty or half full ask a cat ! 
According to a cat anything approaching halfway is empty !


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Oct 2019)

Not a bad morning, cool but ok. 
Off out for a muddy with son in law... That should see a few calories dispatched


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2019)

Hmm... village festival on today, and I have no intention of going near the thing.

On the other hand, the weather is pretty good, and with the family all going to said festival they don't need me around... I wonder if I could get a ride?


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Oct 2019)

Been for a three mile run.

At the risk of sounding a little bit interesting, I am now going to completely dismantle my bike.

laterzzz.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Interesting to see the 'Likes' on this. Does this give a clue to the hidden German speakers on here?




or users of Google translate?


----------



## gbb (20 Oct 2019)

Up at 8.15. Quick breakfast, assist with cleaning up, suddenly decided to wash the dog (much to the annoyance of my wife, Sunday mornings are busy, preparing for a family dinner as usual).
Dog washed and blow dried , completed chores, shops...considering washing the car but I suspect my wife will become doubly annoyed if I get buckets and cloths out.


----------



## gbb (20 Oct 2019)

Just heard the latest in a day long 'aircraft full of parachutists' flying overhead gaining altitude. I'm no lover of the cold and if jumping out a plane isnt bad enough...jumping into freezing cold air seems a step too far for me personally.
Respect to them mind, braver than me.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2019)

MrsPete was calling me Mr Farty this morning...


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2019)

Not too mundane but....

Just in the back garden watching our partially blind cat pottering about. Hear a load of 'f’ing stop’, 'there he is' shouting and stuff, next minute end neighbour's gate is barged open, and a guy flies over the back fence into the brambles behind the neighbour’s. I’m expecting someone to fly over my fence, but then see a guy running full pelt across the field with at least 6 coppers chasing him. Legged it off onto the rail line. Just got inside, and there is a cop van outside our house. All go.

I did should out to the fella ‘your ****’ed going that way’ !!!!


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Not too mundane but....
> 
> Just in the back garden watching our partially blind cat pottering about. Hear a load of 'f’ing stop’, 'there he is' shouting and stuff, next minute end neighbur’s gate is barged open, and a guy flies over the back fence into the brambles behind the neighbour’s. I’m expecting someone to fly over my fence, but then see a guy running full pelt across the field with at least 6 coppers chasing him. Legged it off onto the rail line. Just got inside, and there is a cop van outside our house. All go.
> 
> I did should out to the fella ‘your ****’ed going that way’ !!!!


What about the cat?


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> What about the cat?



She was OK, but the 'indoor cats' were in the cat run, and legged it inside with the noise. Had the bugger come over my fence he would have damaged the cat run, and I may have just decked him - took me ages to build. It's cat proof, not adult male human legging it from cops proof.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2019)

I am making a pork stew with vegetables.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2019)

A slightly unhealthy fry up going on here, except only the eggs might be fried. Unless I decide, at the last moment, to scramble them....


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> A slightly unhealthy fry up going on here, except only the eggs might be fried. Unless I decide, at the last moment, to scramble them....


Poach them, very healthy that way.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am making a pork stew with vegetables.


Sounds nice, you’re a bit far away to pop round.


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am making a pork stew with vegetables.



Just done a pork roast with apple and rhubarb from the garden (the pig isn't from the garden - supermarket)...


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I may be faintly bonkers, but it's worth a punt.
> 
> £2.21 for a 30mm router bit from Singapore.
> 
> ...


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Just done a pork roast with apple and rhubarb from the garden (the pig isn't from the garden - supermarket)...


Wild pig ragu with girolles served on pappardelle, neighbour has been killing things in the forest and has a pig glut on his hands, along with blood some might add. Washed it down with Souzay-Champigny and its for the best that I am currently alone excepting household beasts, phewy!


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmm... village festival on today, and I have no intention of going near the thing.
> 
> On the other hand, the weather is pretty good, and with the family all going to said festival they don't need me around... I wonder if I could get a ride?


Festival on at this time!!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2019)

Monday morning blues


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Monday morning blues



You too?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Monday morning blues





Andy in Germany said:


> You too?



Not me, I’m not working today. 😜


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You too?



And me


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> Not me, I’m not working today. 😜



Today I just have to be physically present for a few hours: my problem was more that I was exhausted (that unpleasant stage where you feel slightly nauseous for some reason) so went to bed at half past nine, was woken at midnight and then couldn't get to sleep until three.

Incidentally am I the only one to find yawning really annoying when you can't sleep? It feels like my body is nagging me that it's tired, but refuses to implement the solution.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2019)

Morning!
I have got to go out soon and take our car for a re test.
Where has this high pressure that the weather peeps promised that would bring clearer weather this week ?
The bad weather seems to have come in from the west travelled across to the North Sea done a U turn as is heading back again !


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> I have got to go out soon and take our car for a re test.
> Where has this high pressure that the weather peeps promised that would bring clearer weather this week ?
> The bad weather seems to have come in from the west travelled across to the North Sea done a U turn as is heading back again !



A ton of overnight rain and its still going down here. 

Don't forget your trousers before you go out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> I have got to go out soon and take our car for a re test.
> Where has this high pressure that the weather peeps promised that would bring clearer weather this week ?
> *The bad weather seems to have come in from the west travelled across to the North Sea done a U turn as is heading back again ! *



If it had kept going it would have come here, so I'm entirely in favour of this arrangement.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> Not me, I’m not working today. 😜



And me


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> A ton of overnight rain and its still going down here.
> 
> Don't forget your trousers before you go out.


Oops!
Good job you reminded me .


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> New ebikeon back of car



Will it go faster?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2019)

Well it hasn't passed yet but it almost didn't get there! 

It had developed a pull to the left when braking . 

I asked them if they could investigate before doing a re test as it would fail immediately. They discovered that a bush had failed in the period between the test and re test.

They are now doing the repair .


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Festival on at this time!!


Oktoberfest?


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Today I just have to be physically present for a few hours: my problem was more that I was exhausted (that unpleasant stage where you feel slightly nauseous for some reason) so went to bed at half past nine, was woken at midnight and then couldn't get to sleep until three.
> 
> Incidentally am I the only one to find yawning really annoying when you can't sleep? It feels like my body is nagging me that it's tired, but refuses to implement the solution.


Probably all the festivals keeping you awake.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oktoberfest?


In the early hours?


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> In the early hours?


Party is just getting started.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Festival on at this time!!



It's a local thing. Protestant villages have Kirbe, which is a sort of street market and fair, and a few weeks later Catholic villages have Fasching which is a procession with costumes. That way everyone gets to go to both.



Gravity Aided said:


> Probably all the festivals keeping you awake.



That probably isn't helping, but I suspect the real culprit is nerves about the interview tomorrow...


----------



## oldwheels (21 Oct 2019)

Cold but dry with no wind. Must be an age thing but when everyone else is in T shirts I have broken out the polo necks for the winter as I am freezing. Central heating is going on today and hang the expense.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Oct 2019)

I think I'm about to be arrested for Income Tax fraud, that is according to the nice man on the telephone just now. I said bring it on I could with a laugh.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> I think I'm about to be arrested for Income Tax fraud, that is according to the nice man on the telephone just now. I said bring it on I could with a laugh.



Funnily enough I just got a call from Microsoft, who started by asking if I spoke English....

...And as I wrote this post another one did the same. obviously our number is on a list somewhere...


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Party is just getting started.


There is that.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2019)

Top Gear weren't far from the truth when they did the sketch of people going to Q&B buying stuff and then going to the recycling centre!
I'm watching Money for Nothing and just saw what looked like a new petrol mower going into a skip .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2019)

I picked up my car and all is fine now. They fitted a new arm !


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I picked up my car and all is fine now. They fitted a new arm !



So it's an armered car now? 

Or just armed and dangerous?


----------



## postman (21 Oct 2019)

Apart from a bit of shopping,done naff all today.A real good rest after the three weeks of painting .Front room and kitchen.Mrs P is still clearing cupboards and it seems a slow job.Some things are going in the bin,it might be sorted by Friday.Nothing planned for tomorrow either,wonderful.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Oct 2019)

The battery in my electric toothbrush ran down this morning.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Oct 2019)

The Elys 2 cartridge on my Rega tonearm is slightly out of balance...i need to urgently teleport to the hi fi thread


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> The battery in my electric toothbrush ran down this morning.


The stairs?


----------



## slowmotion (21 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> The stairs?


It just died. The real tragedy was that the charger was three hundred miles away. Fortunately I had back-up procedures in place so I could finish brushing my top teeth.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> The battery in my electric toothbrush ran down this morning.





slowmotion said:


> It just died. The real tragedy was that the charger was three hundred miles away. Fortunately I had back-up procedures in place so I could finish brushing my top teeth.


Goodness! Are you going to be alright?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Oct 2019)

I’ve been out all afternoon fetllin’ me bike.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> Goodness! Are you going to be alright?


Dunkirk spirit, old bean.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Dunkirk spirit, old bean.


Well done, jolly good.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2019)

Finally managed to eat something: I've felt slightly nauseous all day which I think is related to the interview days tomorrow and Wednesday.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finally managed to eat something: I've felt slightly nauseous all day which I think is related to the interview days tomorrow and Wednesday.


You'll be fine, don't worry.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finally managed to eat something: I've felt slightly nauseous all day which I think is related to the interview days tomorrow and Wednesday.


Good luck on your interviews 🤞


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Oct 2019)

slowmotion said:


> The battery in my electric toothbrush ran down this morning.



Oh no....... Pray for Slowmo.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll be fine, don't worry.





LeetleGreyCells said:


> Good luck on your interviews 🤞



Thanks. I think this is correct, as they clearly liked me in the interview last week, and were talking about stuff I'll be doing in a few months time there. 

There is also the factor that there are not many Occupational Therapists who are also cabinet makers _and _have artistic skills, which is what they need. 

I should be pretty relaxed, but for the first time in several months of interviews I'm really nervous. It didn't help when someone said "You'll be okay unless you do something really awful" which got me thinking of all the ways I could totally balls up the whole thing...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2019)

In other electrical news, the battery in my scales died this morning. I changed it with a series of cheap C2032 batteries, none of which worked. A Duracell one did the trick.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks. I think this is correct, as they clearly liked me in the interview last week, and were talking about stuff I'll be doing in a few months time there.
> 
> There is also the factor that there are not many Occupational Therapists who are also cabinet makers _and _have artistic skills, which is what they need.
> 
> I should be pretty relaxed, but for the first time in several months of interviews I'm really nervous. It didn't help when someone said "You'll be okay unless you do something really awful" which got me thinking of all the ways I could totally balls up the whole thing...


It sounds like you want the job!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It sounds like you want the job!



I think that's the problem: the other interviews I had I wasn't too interested in the job so I could relax and find stuff out and learn. This time is different.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> In other electrical news, the battery in my scales died this morning. I changed it with a series of cheap C2032 batteries, none of which worked. A Duracell one did the trick.



Good grief, it's an epidemic. And the charging cable for my phone has broken too...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good grief, it's an epidemic. And the charging cable for my phone has broken too...


And the electric oven burnt my oven chips tonight. It's a bad, bad, bad electrical day!


----------



## raleighnut (21 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And the electric oven burnt my oven chips tonight. It's a bad, bad, bad electrical day!


Nah it's been a good day here, fitted the new bulb in the cooker hood so I'm not cooking in the shadows. 👯‍♂️


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Nah it's been a good day here, fitted the new bulb in the cooker hood so I'm not cooking in the shadows. 👯‍♂️


You do realise that you've upset the delicate electrical ecology! Phone leads, toothbrushes, scales, chips. And that's just the beginning of what you've started. I'd put the old bulb back in before things get out of hand.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I think that's the problem: the other interviews I had I wasn't too interested in the job so I could relax and find stuff out and learn. This time is different.


Let them understand that it's your job.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Oct 2019)

I made homemade oven chips this evening for the first time.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You do realise that you've upset the delicate electrical ecology! Phone leads, toothbrushes, scales, chips. And that's just the beginning of what you've started. I'd put the old bulb back in before things get out of hand.


I'm not going back to cookery by braille, almost had the bike light out yesterday to check how well the onions were browning for the curry


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I'm not going back to cookery by braille, *almost had the bike light out yesterday to check how well the onions were browning for the curry*



It could have been worse: Imagine if you'd been using a dynamo light.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> I made homemade oven chips this evening for the first time.



Another one disrupting the electrical ecology of the universe.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Let them understand that it's your job.



You mean, as in "be enthusiastic?" I'll do my best. I told them I needed at least two days because I'm an introvert so day one is just settling in. Day two I can start being a bit more useful...


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You mean, as in "be enthusiastic?" I'll do my best. I told them I needed at least two days because I'm an introvert so day one is just settling in. Day two I can start being a bit more useful...


Fingers crossed !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Another one disrupting the electrical ecology of the universe.


Is this the effect of a butterfly flapping it's wings in South America ?


----------



## slowmotion (21 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You do realise that you've upset the delicate electrical ecology! Phone leads, toothbrushes, scales, chips. And that's just the beginning of what you've started. I'd put the old bulb back in before things get out of hand.


I was going to replace the bulb on the landing but now I realise that it might be the final straw for The Planet. Thank you for sharing your wisdom.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Oct 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> The Elys 2 cartridge on my Rega tonearm is slightly out of balance...i need to urgently teleport to the hi fi thread


No, it gets worse. I am also concerned that the capacitors have degraded on my 10 year old phono preamp. It may seem mundane to you .....


----------



## derrick (21 Oct 2019)

Its raining in Spain.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks. I think this is correct, as they clearly liked me in the interview last week, and were talking about stuff I'll be doing in a few months time there.
> 
> There is also the factor that there are not many Occupational Therapists who are also cabinet makers _and _have artistic skills, which is what they need.
> 
> I should be pretty relaxed, but for the first time in several months of interviews I'm really nervous. It didn't help when someone said "You'll be okay unless you do something really awful" which got me thinking of all the ways I could totally balls up the whole thing...


Do what I did at one interview, sit down on the chair provided and then find yourself telling them where & why the chair gave way. After picking myself up.

You work with wood, so should be able to tell them the weak joints.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Oct 2019)

i bought a wine glass at Tesco probably an hour ago. I washed it,then put it on the draining rack. I then put a washed cup on there and caught the wine glass causing the stem to break. It was only 50p but for god's sake,it didn't even get to hold some wine before i broke it!

Edit...Just remembered,i jokingly said to the girl on the till that it 'won't last long'. Why didn't i buy a safer sturdier tumbler?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Oct 2019)

derrick said:


> Its raining in Spain.


Mainly in the plain.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's a local thing. Protestant villages have Kirbe, which is a sort of street market and fair, and a few weeks later Catholic villages have Fasching which is a procession with costumes. That way everyone gets to go to both.
> 
> 
> 
> That probably isn't helping, but I suspect the real culprit is nerves about the interview tomorrow...


I thought Fasching was before lent, like Carneval. But I see a number of dates. Very confusing.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2019)

I'm back! 

Normal service from Casa Reynard is resumed - or what passes for normal service around these parts... 

Anyway, in the interim, I seem to have acquired an inordinate number of coloured pencils...  This is to add to the rather large number of coloured pencils that I already possess.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I thought Fasching was before lent, like Carneval. But I see a number of dates. Very confusing.



Never mind times of the year, the only important thing you need to know about this is Faschingskrapfen.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2019)

Wakey wakey


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2019)

Time to go to that interview. 

Thanks for the encouragement and see you on the other side...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time to go to that interview. Thanmks for the encouragement and see you on the other side...


Good luck @Andy in Germany


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> No, it gets worse. I am also concerned that the capacitors have degraded on my 10 year old phono preamp. It may seem mundane to you .....


That's why I like QUAD equipment, if anything does go wrong it just gets posted back to the repair dept. and as everything is simply 'discreet' components they can be easily fixed.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2019)

Morning !
We are going to have a couple of little people coming to stay with us for a couple of days .
I'm not sure if Schrodie will approve .


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Wakey wakey



bluueerrghh. Fur cough.


----------



## mybike (22 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I picked up my car and all is fine now. They fitted a new arm !



I bet that helped with the picking up.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning !
> We are going to have a couple of little people coming to stay with us for a couple of days .
> I'm not sure if Schrodie will approve .


They bringing their pots of gold?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> They bringing their pots of gold?


Well they had better not be bringing colds !


----------



## derrick (22 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mainly in the plain.


If only.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Oct 2019)

I've stripped the bed and washed the gear. Just can't be arsed to stick fresh linen on.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2019)

I've just had a look at my car and found out that it was the front lower wishbone arm which they replaced.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Oct 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I've stripped the bed and washed the gear. Just can't be arsed to stick fresh linen on.




*Update. *

The laundry is out on the line.

I say again, the laundry is out on the line. 

*Transmission ends. *


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Never mind times of the year, the only important thing you need to know about this is Faschingskrapfen.


Sounds like a Paczki.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Oct 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> The Elys 2 cartridge on my Rega tonearm is slightly out of balance...i need to urgently teleport to the hi fi thread


I was thinking of building a cabinet stereo the other day.
I mentioned it to Mrs. GA, who asked me
"Have you been taking your medication?"


----------



## postman (22 Oct 2019)

Mundane of mundane.I have put the winter coat over the outside tap.Also covered the family bicycles in dust sheets in the garage,so they keep toasty and dry,finally spotted on Ebay another Xmas pressie to myself.Frankie Valli and The Four Seasons cd.The Jersey Boy's show in New York which we went to was stunning.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2019)

@Andy in Germany @Andy in Germany have you gone AWOL, how did it go?


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> *Update. *
> 
> The laundry is out on the line.
> 
> ...



Our washing was on the line at half seven this morning, I got it out before getting my bike out and getting some miles in.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Our washing was on the line at half seven this morning, I got it out before getting my bike out and getting some miles in.



I waited until I got out of bed before washing the bedding, in much the same way as I wait until I'm out of bed to have my first wee off the day......


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Good luck @Andy in Germany





Phaeton said:


> @Andy in Germany @Andy in Germany have you gone AWOL, how did it go?



Hi, thanks for the comments.

No I didn't go AWOL, I just don't have any access to the internet at work.

Just got back: they seem to like me and I generally found it okay. I felt more relaxed and confident that I usually do in a first day, even to the point of partially dismantling the sanding machine so I could sand an awkward bit of a client's project.

Tomorrow morning I have to do a mini project with the clients, making a key fob from a piece of green wood, and then in the afternoon I have my assessment, then on Thursday I tell them if I want to work there and they rather more importantly tell me if I can.

Commute home might be a bit of a faff, 200m climbing in about 3 km (ca. 650 feet in about 1.8 miles) which I think could get boring fast, hence my sudden interest in folding bikes...

In other news I was glad to note the Nausea I've had the last few days was just nerves and evaporated as soon as I started work. I've got a thumping headache now though...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2019)

i have seen the sun today


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2019)

It has been nice and sunny here , good enough to go for a cycle ride but I've been spraying panels instea


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> i have seen the sun today



I've felt the warmth of the sun on my back as I pedalled round the local lanes.


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I waited until I got out of bed before washing the bedding, in much the same way as I wait until I'm out of bed to have my first wee off the day......



Bedding was changed yesterday afternoon and washed overnight ready to go out this morning.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2019)

Car passed its MOT 

Just a couple of advisories which I'll get sorted when I'm less pressed for time.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like a Paczki.



Nope - they're very distinctly different. Faschingskrapfen are a bit like the Dutch Oliebollen.

Besides, Paczki is plural. Paczek is the singular.


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Car passed its MOT
> 
> Just a couple of advisories which I'll get sorted when I'm less pressed for time.



Mine goes next week, booked in on the Thursday for MOT and service, I'll chuck the bike in the back, drop the car off at the garage then go for a bike ride and pick the car up on the way back.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> Mine goes next week, booked in on the Thursday for MOT and service, I'll chuck the bike in the back, drop the car off at the garage then go for a bike ride and pick the car up on the way back.



I went for a walk in the nearby community orchard and nature reserve.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hi, thanks for the comments.
> 
> No I didn't go AWOL, I just don't have any access to the internet at work.
> 
> ...


Glad it went well and that you enjoyed it. I hope tomorrow goes just as well, and from the sound of it, you'll have another great day! 👍😀


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nope - they're very distinctly different. Faschingskrapfen are a bit like the Dutch Oliebollen.



The "Swedish Meatballs" principle strikes again.



Reynard said:


> Besides, Paczki is plural. Paczek is the singular.



Arguably the better word to learn then...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2019)

Just found another use for a Bakfiets: Cutting fallen* branches into pieces short enough to go on a normal bicycle luggage rack.

*_It's not stealing if they fell on the ground, right?_


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The "Swedish Meatballs" principle strikes again.



Yep 

Although I prefer Berliner bollen - which are filled with creme patissiere and then dusted with icing sugar.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hi, thanks for the comments.


The anticipation is always the worst


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just found another use for a Bakfiets: Cutting fallen* branches into pieces short enough to go on a normal bicycle luggage rack.
> 
> **It's not stealing if they fell on the ground, right?*


Wouldn't a saw be a lot easier, and cheaper.

*Theft by finding springs readily to mind.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't a saw be a lot easier, and cheaper.
> 
> *Theft by finding springs readily to mind.



Point taken: I could have expressed that more clearly.

"Just found another use for a Bakfiets: a saw horse for cutting fallen branches into pieces short enough to go on a normal bicycle luggage rack. "

Better?

Still think I'm okay with branches on the ground, although I agree that it would be a inappropriate to extend this principle to other items, like wallets, motor vehicles, or railway lines.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Point taken: I could have expressed that more clearly.
> 
> "Just found another use for a Bakfiets: a saw horse for cutting fallen branches into pieces short enough to go on a normal bicycle luggage rack. "
> 
> ...


They make three and four foot circular saw blades. And you are a carpenter.

Do railway lines burn?


----------



## roadrash (22 Oct 2019)

sox and rusty back from the vets , had booster injections , sox has an absess on his tail, from a bite the vet reckons, hmmm, how to get a cat to take antibiotics,  im still in the learning stages of how to be a cat servant


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> sox and rusty back from the vets , had booster injections , sox has an absess on his tail, from a bite the vet reckons, hmmm, how to get a cat to take antibiotics,  im still in the learning stages of how to be a cat servant


Woah! The difficulties of dosing a feline are legendary. The chief cat in my place is on two medications and two supplements for the rest of his days. Several avenues of entry for the meds involve capsule or crushed pill content well mixed into a little tinned tuna with a spoon of added water. The small tubes of liquid like paste laced with kittie crack also work well with some cats. My patient needs one med that currently only comes in pill form (human drug Mirtazapine). For that I crush the small portion of pill inside a 2ml syringe using the plunger then draw 1ml of water in and shake for a minute to dissolve the crushed pill. The fun part is getting around the back of the beast so that they cannot back up. have the syringe ready with the air expelled and tease the head up under the chin with your least best hand. The mouth WILL open, aim the syringe at an angle into the corner of the mouth and push the plunger. Keep the head up for a moment with the other hand and stroke the underside of the chin for a few seconds. Be careful of jetting a syringe directly in line with the mouth/throat, the liquid may go down the wrong way and cause bronchial problems, very unlikely if you go in at an angle into the corner of the mouth.
Pilling them with whole pills I leave to the experts, I have never managed it across a range of whiskered beasts. Youtube probably has some good vids for this dangerous to human flesh exercise.
Good luck!


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> sox and rusty back from the vets , had booster injections , sox has an absess on his tail, from a bite the vet reckons, hmmm, how to get a cat to take antibiotics,  im still in the learning stages of how to be a cat servant



It's easy to pill a cat - if you know how. And here is how - this is a variant of how a vet will do it

1) Wedge cat in corner of armchair or sofa so it cannot reverse.

2) Place your non-dominant hand (for me it's my right hand) on top of the cat's head, with your thumb and middle finger either side of the mouth, just behind the whisker pads.

3) Gently (but firmly) tilt the cat's head right back - the cat's mouth will open automatically.

4) Chuck the pill right into the back of the throat with your dominant hand.

5) Keeping the cat's head right back, close the mouth as quickly as possible and massage the throat to engage the swallowing reflex.

6) Hold mouth shut until you are sure the pill has been swallowed.

7) Step back, release cat and be prepared for the full on "we are not amused" routine...

Edited to say, yes, this is how I pill cats, and yes, I still have all my fingers...


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> sox and rusty back from the vets , had booster injections , sox has an absess on his tail, from a bite the vet reckons, *hmmm, how to get a cat to take antibiotics,*  im still in the learning stages of how to be a cat servant


Pea shooter, and blow before the cat gets the chance.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's easy to pill a cat - if you know how. And here is how - this is a variant of how a vet will do it
> 
> 1) Wedge cat in corner of armchair or sofa so it cannot reverse.
> 
> ...


Very good but what do you do with a soggy pill 5 minutes later when the cat has barfed it back up (Merlin's trick)


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Very good but what do you do with a soggy pill 5 minutes later when the cat has barfed it back up (Merlin's trick)



Can't answer that, as none of mine (as yet) have ever dared barf up a pill...


----------



## postman (22 Oct 2019)

Don't talk to me about cats.Me and my neighbour spent ages getting one out of a tree.It never thanked us.


----------



## Slioch (22 Oct 2019)

*How To Pill a Cat*​



Pick up cat and cradle it in the crook of your left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on each side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth, pop pill into mouth. Allow cat to close mouth and swallow. 


Retrieve pill from floor and cat from behind sofa. Cradle cat gently in left arm and repeat process. 


Retrieve cat from bedroom, pick up and throw soggy pill away. 


Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm, holding rear paws tightly with left hand. Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right forefinger. Hold mouth shut for count of ten. 


Retrieve pill from goldfish bowl and cat from top of wardrobe. Call spouse in from garden. 


Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, hold front and rear paws. Ignore low growls emitted by cat. Get spouse to hold head firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into cat's mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously. 


Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill out of foil wrap. Make note to buy new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep up shattered figurines and vases from hearth and set on one side for gluing later. 


Wrap cat in large towel and get spouse to lie on cat with head just visible from below armpit. Put pill in end of drinking straw, force mouth open with a pencil and blow into drinking straw. 


Check label to make sure pill not harmful to humans, drink glass of water to take taste away. Apply Band-Aid to spouse's forearm and remove blood from carpet with cold water and soap. 


Retrieve cat from neighbor's shed. Get another pill. Place cat in cupboard and close door just enough so that head is showing. Force mouth open with dessert spoon. Flick pill down throat with plastic band. 


Fetch screwdriver from garage and put cupboard door back on hinges. Apply cold compress to cheek and check records for date of last tetanus shot. Throw t-shirt away and fetch new one from bedroom. 


Call fire department to retrieve cat from tree across road. Apologize to neighbor who crashed into fence while swerving to avoid cat. Take last pill from foil wrap. 


Tie cat's front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind tightly to leg of dining table. Find heavy duty pruning gloves from shed. Push pill into mouth followed by a large piece of fillet steak. Hold head vertically and pour 2 pints of water down throat to wash pill down. 


Get spouse to drive you to emergency room, drop off cat at vet clinic on the way. Sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearms and removes pill from right eye. Call furniture shop on way home and order new dining table.


----------



## Slioch (22 Oct 2019)

*How To Pill a Dog*
​

Wrap it in a piece of bacon and toss it.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Slioch said:


> *How To Pill a Cat*​
> 
> 
> Pick up cat and cradle it in the crook of your left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on each side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth, pop pill into mouth. Allow cat to close mouth and swallow.
> ...


You've done this before!


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2019)

I need a


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I need a


Ahead of you...


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nope - they're very distinctly different. Faschingskrapfen are a bit like the Dutch Oliebollen.
> 
> Besides, Paczki is plural. Paczek is the singular.


I just know what the box says, and generally, that it's pronounced poonch-key. i don't know much Polish, outside of deli Polish.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yep
> 
> Although I prefer Berliner bollen - which are filled with creme patissiere and then dusted with icing sugar.


Because you may not have had beignets.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The "Swedish Meatballs" principle strikes again.
> 
> 
> 
> Arguably the better word to learn then...


No, because the box usually says Paczki, and they guy in the bakery understands Paczki, but may not get Pacek, and tell you they don't have it. In the States, it gets dicey around Fasching/ Lent. 
And then there's the Roi Cake.
Try to avoid getting this guy in your piece of cake.





That's Le Bebe.
If he shows up in your piece of cake , you have to host next years party on Mardi Gras.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Because you may not have had beignets.



Beignets are fritters - totally different ball game... 

Apple fritters, usually...


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I just know what the box says, and generally, that it's pronounced poonch-key. i don't know much Polish, outside of deli Polish.



It's pronounced more like "pawnczki" - the a with the squiggle is one of those sounds that's unique to Polish, and a lot of folks who aren't native speakers really struggle with it...


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> And then there's the Roi Cake.Try to avoid getting this guy in your piece of cake.
> 
> View attachment 490184
> 
> ...



Galette du Roi...

Forgive me (mind, it is 1 am here) but I fail to see the connection between a cake traditionally served on 12th Night and Shrove Tuesday celebrations...


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Oct 2019)

I've decided to experiment with taking the bus to work this morning...


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've decided to experiment with taking the bus to work this morning...



But is the bus ready to go to work ?


----------



## Paulus (23 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> But is the bus ready to go to work ?


And will it fit through the front door of his workplace? 🚌


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2019)

Morning.
It is foggy out !
It is cardboard day today .
I wish the TV peeps would put a warning of people wearing highly contrasting clothes. They do it for flashing lights! Nadia's dress is making my eyes go funny !


----------



## Phaeton (23 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've decided to experiment with taking the bus to work this morning...


Where you going to park it?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've decided to experiment with taking the bus to work this morning...


Remember to put it on a lead and carry it under your arm when you go inside.


----------



## mybike (23 Oct 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> *Update. *
> 
> The laundry is out on the line.
> 
> ...



Uh oh, he's sending secret messages again.



Salty seadog said:


> I waited until I got out of bed before washing the bedding, in much the same way as I wait until I'm out of bed to have my first wee off the day......



There's secret messages & there's TMI.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2019)

These little people seem to enjoy CBBC !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2019)

Schrodie has spotted that there are little people around and is staying outdoors.
I was wondering how my cats put up with me when I was young, but remembered that the mother cat had established her pecking order as being there before me and would enforce it with bleeding arms !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Beignets are fritters - totally different ball game...
> 
> Apple fritters, usually...


Playing with our food now ?


----------



## mybike (23 Oct 2019)

I do wonder why people allow cats in their homes.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Oct 2019)

mybike said:


> I do wonder why people allow cats in their homes.


You clearly don't understand cats, you do not allow them into your house as such, they allow you to be graced with their presence.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Oct 2019)

I don’t know what to do today, go to Canterbury to see folks, or stay at home and fettle with bike. Decisions.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Schrodie has spotted that there are little people around and is staying outdoors.
> I was wondering how my cats put up with me when I was young, but remembered that the mother cat had established her pecking order as being there before me and would enforce it with bleeding arms !


The majority of our cats leg it when little peeps come round................................apart from Kizzy and she doesn't care, she will have fuss off anyone.


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> These little people seem to enjoy CBBC !



Mr Tumble on?


----------



## roadrash (23 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> I don’t know what to do today, go to Canterbury to see folks, or stay at home and fettle with bike. Decisions.


 fettle bike , then use said bike to go and see folks


----------



## roadrash (23 Oct 2019)

success giving sox cat his first tablet this morningusing the method @Reynard described, although he is still looking at me as though hes thinking , …...if you go to sleep im going to tear your throat out


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> fettle bike , then use said bike to go and see folks


That’s a bit to mucking fuch to be frank.


----------



## Speicher (23 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> But is the bus ready to go to work ?



What subject will @Andy in Germany coach?


----------



## Speicher (23 Oct 2019)

The BBC has been showing trailers for "His Dark Materials" by Philip Pullman. I have not read any of his books, and do not usually watch this genre of programme. Has anyone else read the book? Is there a plot, or is it very similar to Harry Potter? By which I mean that Harry Potter and his chums appear in films with a lot of special effects, that might, or might not, in my opinion make a good storyline.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2019)

Leek & potato soup made this morning, plus have done all the prep to make chicken enchiladas for tonight's supper. 

About to knock off for a spot of lunch.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> success giving sox cat his first tablet this morningusing the method @Reynard described, although he is still looking at me as though hes thinking , …...if you go to sleep im going to tear your throat out



I did warn you about the feline displeasure...


----------



## roadrash (23 Oct 2019)

well I managed to get a tablet into sox the cat earlier, now its almost time for his liquid pain relief, just mix it with his food the vet said ……………………..hmmm ,somehow I cant see it being that easy


----------



## slow scot (23 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> The BBC has been showing trailers for "His Dark Materials" by Philip Pullman. I have not read any of his books, and do not usually watch this genre of programme. Has anyone else read the book? Is there a plot, or is it very similar to Harry Potter? By which I mean that Harry Potter and his chums appear in films with a lot of special effects, that might, or might not, in my opinion make a good storyline.


The books, three of them, make for compelling reading. They're nothing like Harry Potter; in fact they're really like nothing else I have read. A really good tale, but one that has you "thinking" the whole time. Supposed to be a children's' series of books, but they're for all ages. An understanding of quantum physics is not essential but would help!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Galette du Roi...
> 
> Forgive me (mind, it is 1 am here) but I fail to see the connection between a cake traditionally served on 12th Night and Shrove Tuesday celebrations...


Galette du Roi determines who has to host the Shrove Tuesday celebrations. The Feve, or Bebe is the little figurine which takes the place of the bean, so it determines who is the Lord of Misrule. Or King of the Mardi Gras. There is no pea, the Queen of Misrule is also the spouse of the King. Very little done around here for Mardi Gras, just a pancake supper at church. No parade, sometimes beads, which is odd, because my part of the prairie is pretty Catholic.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Beignets are fritters - totally different ball game...
> 
> Apple fritters, usually...
> Oh, please, leave apples out of this. Maybe bananas, but not apples. Choux pastry, fried, covered in powdered sugar, and served immediately. Apple fritters in the States are ghastly. Except at Tanners' Orchard, near Peoria, Illinois. Apple and Pumpkin doughniuts are good there as well, and there is an Eroica type ride from Chillicothe Illinois, to the orchard in Speer, every September


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> But is the bus ready to go to work ?


Yes, it is.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Oct 2019)

It's getting towards that time of year



Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, it is.



Oh No it isn't


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2019)

I assure you, the bus is ready to go to work. Although Rowena will be driving it, as it's my day off.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Galette du Roi determines who has to host the Shrove Tuesday celebrations. The Feve, or Bebe is the little figurine which takes the place of the bean, so it determines who is the Lord of Misrule. Or King of the Mardi Gras. There is no pea, the Queen of Misrule is also the spouse of the King. Very little done around here for Mardi Gras, just a pancake supper at church. No parade, sometimes beads, which is odd, because my part of the prairie is pretty Catholic.



Trust americans to make a total weird mash-up of ancient european traditions...  The Lord of Misrule is purely a 12th Night thing - nowt to do with Shrove Tuesday at all.

Hate to think what you lot would do with wassailing...


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2019)

Or it may just be me.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> well I managed to get a tablet into sox the cat earlier, now its almost time for his liquid pain relief, just mix it with his food the vet said ……………………..hmmm ,somehow I cant see it being that easy



is it Metacam?

If so, you can just squirt that into his mouth just prior to food time. Use similar method to pilling. Saves you scraping food + meds into the bin. DAMHIKT...


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2019)

Cutting brush this morning after the Podiatrists', then I went to Goodwill (used stuff store) and bought a set of nice computer speakers (Infinity, I used to sell those) and a plein air box/easel, complete with supplies, all for $6.50 USD.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Apple fritters, usually...
> Oh, please, leave apples out of this. Maybe bananas, but not apples. Choux pastry, fried, covered in powdered sugar, and served immediately. Apple fritters in the States are ghastly. Except at Tanners' Orchard, near Peoria, Illinois. Apple and Pumpkin doughnuts are good there as well, and there is an Eroica type ride from Chillicothe Illinois, to the orchard in Speer, every September



Mmmmm, home made apple fritters... 

Though they rest so much on the quality and variety of apple. You want fruit that keeps its shape when cooked but isn't too woody, and you want a flavour that's not too sharp. Something like a Jonagold or a Cox's Orange Pippin.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2019)

Speaking of apples, I went to pick some in the community orchard this afternoon. Noticed there were still loads left when I went for a walk yesterday while waiting for the garage to do the car's MOT.

It's such a shame to see the fruit simply rotting because no one wants it. People only seem to be interested in the ready-to-use eating apples.

There's a medlar tree as well but the fruit isn't ready to pick just yet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2019)

I could see a Coxs' Pippin. That would be okay. Fritters over here are vile, IMHO. But that sounds good. I may have to make my own.
Listening to Lyapunovs' Solemn Overture on Russian themes on the new speakers. I ned more volume. I may need to preamp. I think I will tear down the whole computer system and reconfigure. Which means redoing the living room as well, pretty much.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Speaking of apples, I went to pick some in the community orchard this afternoon. Noticed there were still loads left when I went for a walk yesterday while waiting for the garage to do the car's MOT.
> 
> It's such a shame to see the fruit simply rotting because no one wants it. People only seem to be interested in the ready-to-use eating apples.
> 
> There's a medlar tree as well but the fruit isn't ready to pick just yet.


I just have to go to the berm at the edge of my subdivision. I also have a dehydrator for preservation.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2019)

I haven't even thought about the food forest yet.


----------



## Speicher (23 Oct 2019)

slow scot said:


> The books, three of them, make for compelling reading. They're nothing like Harry Potter; in fact they're really like nothing else I have read. A really good tale, but one that has you "thinking" the whole time. Supposed to be a children's' series of books, but they're for all ages. An understanding of quantum physics is not essential but would help!



My knowledge of quantum physics is somewhat limited. 

I did once, when I was Language Assistant at a College, have to translate an article about Max Planck and how his work contributed significantly to the understanding of atomic and subatomic processes. It was a challenge translating that article from German into English.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2019)

I saw a Hornet today ! It didn't half make me jump when it crawled out from underneath a cupboard ! 

I wish creepy crawlies wouldn't creep around like that !


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I could see a Coxs' Pippin. That would be okay. Fritters over here are vile, IMHO. But that sounds good. I may have to make my own.



Mind, a lot of shop-bought apples are pretty shite. Look fabulous, but not much in the way of flavour and with a wooly texture.

I have James Grieve, Jonagold, Egremont Russet, Granny Smith and Bramley Seedling in the garden, although cropping has been somewhat sporadic of late. I do need to cut back some surrounding trees and coppice the hazel... 

The Granny Smith is inedible as is - we are much too far north here - but they're *brilliant* for using to make jams and jellies as they're packed with pectin. They also keep well till about March, and then they're good to add to puddings and pies.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2019)

I have a  and a stack of malted milk biskits.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2019)

I think I shall cook tea this evening !


----------



## roadrash (23 Oct 2019)

Thanks for the tip @Reynard , yeah it is Metacam, although I had already given it to him when I saw it , mixed with his food , he didn't even notice, cheated for his second tablet , bought a jar of chicken baby food , gave him a few little bits then hid the tablet in the next bit, success and much less stressful ………….for me that is


----------



## raleighnut (23 Oct 2019)

Ooohh I love Autumn, cooked a nice hearty Minestrone Soup for dinner (Angela Hartnett recipe).


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Oct 2019)

I went to Canterbury, I’m back now. I went to see my dad, who doesn’t even know who I am anymore. Sad.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2019)

Leek & potato soup here tonight, followed by smoked chicken enchiladas. Just the thing for a dank autumn evening 

No poncy recipes for me, just the typical Casa Reynard method of "wang in what you've got"


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think I shall cook tea this evening !


Couldn't you just have made it in a cup, like most folk!!


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2019)

I spent most of the evening doing the ironing, washed it monday night, dried it Tuesday and ironed it Wednesday. All sorted till the weekend when I'll start again.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> *My knowledge of quantum physics is somewhat limited. *
> 
> I did once, when I was Language Assistant at a College, have to translate an article about Max Planck and how his work contributed significantly to the understanding of atomic and subatomic processes. It was a challenge translating that article from German into English.


You see it's like a bit of string, it has a beginning and an end. The piece in between representing the journey between the two.

Tie the ends together and you can now travel anywhere along that loop as often as you want. Make a ball of the loop, and where one piece touches another allows you to now "jump" from one point to another.


----------



## dave r (23 Oct 2019)

Its been like a shift change here tonight. My bluetooth speakers been on charge all day, that was taken off charge and my Bluetooth headset put on charge. My Good Ladies phone has been on charge since mid afternoon, that was taken off charge and my phone put on charge. I've also put my tablet on charge.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2019)

Time for a  methinks. And there's a chocolate brownie that has my name on it.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2019)

And drat... My intended method of travelling to the Seal Point Siamese show (bike-train-bike on the outward leg and chucking bike in friend's car on the homeward leg) has been scuppered by engineering works. Can't take a non-folding bike on a rail replacement bus. 

Botheration. I was hoping I wouldn't have to drive...


----------



## slowmotion (24 Oct 2019)

Tonight's going to be a good night.

[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwdrtwZiQ9E[/media]


I've got a fully charged electric toothbrush!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2019)

Black one today


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Oct 2019)

Morning, I’m up early today, doggies are pleased to see me.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Oct 2019)

dave r said:


> I spent most of the evening doing the ironing, washed it monday night, dried it Tuesday and ironed it Wednesday. All sorted till the weekend when I'll start again.



This subject has the potential to rival 'bin news'.... They could use their own sub forum.

ETA, I got the same linen back on the bed the other day. A good outdoor drying day.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you just have made it in a cup, like most folk!!


What ! Fish and chips in a mug !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2019)

Morning!
It isn't half foggy out there!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You see it's like a bit of string, it has a beginning and an end. The piece in between representing the journey between the two.
> 
> Tie the ends together and you can now travel anywhere along that loop as often as you want. Make a ball of the loop, and where one piece touches another allows you to now "jump" from one point to another.


I now have the theme tune playing in my head. It’s been ages since I’ve watched an episode. Al was always my favourite character.


----------



## mybike (24 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You clearly don't understand cats, you do not allow them into your house as such, they allow you to be graced with their presence.



I occasionally make a fuss of a cat, however I do not allow them to enter my premises unmolested.


----------



## roadrash (24 Oct 2019)

success again this morning with sox cats tablet in a bit of chicken baby food...….I AM THE CAT WHISPERER……………………………………………….



……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………... until he decides otherwise


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2019)

It is    here.

Had to bite the bullet and finally pick my grapes. I will be making grape and apple jelly, thanks to the bag of Cockett's Red apples I picked in the community orchard.

About to slope off shortly for some lunch as I have a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> success again this morning with sox cats tablet in a bit of chicken baby food...….I AM THE CAT WHISPERER……………………………………………….
> 
> 
> 
> ……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………... until he decides otherwise



Good to see you've found a method that works for you. 

I am cat whispering / wrangling on Saturday - stewarding at the Supreme Show at the NEC.


----------



## Threevok (24 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> well I managed to get a tablet into sox the cat earlier, now its almost time for his liquid pain relief, just mix it with his food the vet said ……………………..hmmm ,somehow I cant see it being that easy



I find the only way I can fool either of our cats to take medicine, is to mix it into a tin of Tuna or (even better) Sardines


----------



## roadrash (24 Oct 2019)

tried tuna on a plate and he just ate round the tablet, then I found this on youtube, apparently if you put it on a non slippy surface they pick it up, I used a tea towel on the floor and it worked. see here

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9ClxUczvr4


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> tried tuna on a plate and he just ate round the tablet, then I found this on youtube, apparently if you put it on a non slippy surface they pick it up, I used a tea towel on the floor and it worked. see here
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9ClxUczvr4




How much meds did that cat have ! Our's won't sit still long enough - the claws come out. No 5 arrives tomorrow though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2019)

Well, poo.

I was okay with most of what happened on my interview the last couple of days: although I'd found some aspects on the second day to be quite stressful but they were happy with what I'd done. I was 98% happy and and just called to check some details. They had told me I'd be doing about 2 days a month working with 13-14 year olds on an "Experience day" doing woodwork. I called today to check about this part of the job, mainly that I was part of a team rather than working on my own with the teenagers.

They've just told me that no, I'd be on my own. With 12-15 teenagers I didn't know and who may or may not want to cooperate. That means I am responsible for their safety (doing woodwork. With very sharp objects _everywhere_) and everything that happens in the room, and I'm specifically not trained to work with this age group or large groups. I have limited experience with this age range, most of it bad, and none of working in a school situation.

Other than that I'd pretty much decided it was doable and they had seemed to like me.

D*mn, D*mn, and D*mn...

(Edited for spectacular typos)


----------



## Threevok (24 Oct 2019)

You need to crush the tablet first and mix it with the tuna,

Sardines are even better, as the cats either can't distinguish between the bones and bits of tablet, or it's so damned tasty they just don't care


----------



## roadrash (24 Oct 2019)

sorry it hasn't worked out for you @Andy in Germany


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, poo.
> 
> I was okay with most of what happened on my interview the last couple of days: although I'd found some aspects on the second day to be quite stressful but they were happy with what I'd done. I was 98% happy and and just called to check some details. They had told me I'd be doing about 2 days a month working with 13-14 year olds on an "Experience day" doing woodwork. of this part of the job, mainly that I was part of a team rather than working on my own with the teenagers.
> 
> ...


@Andy in Germany You‘ll find something suitable soon. It’s really not fair of them to spring that on you nor make it clear from the outset. Besides 1:15 ratio in a woodworking situation with (as you say) sharp tools and teenagers in counselling (apologies if I’ve stated this incorrectly) doesn’t sound good. At least another adult supervising (i.e. another pair of eyes would seem to be required.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2019)

All of the cats I've ever had have been wise to the tablet-in-food lark. Hence I always use the method I mentioned. Saves time, effort and money. 

Sardines are seen as the spawn of satan here, and canned tuna gives Lexi the s*its...


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, poo.
> 
> I was okay with most of what happened on my interview the last couple of days: although I'd found some aspects on the second day to be quite stressful but they were happy with what I'd done. I was 98% happy and and just called to check some details. They had told me I'd be doing about 2 days a month working with 13-14 year olds on an "Experience day" doing woodwork. of this part of the job, mainly that I was part of a team rather than working on my own with the teenagers.
> 
> ...



Oh botheration... 

Never mind that this situation might well invalidate any insurance they have to have down to your lack of training or the lack of proper supervision. And you don't want to be in the situation where you might end up shouldering the blame for an incident that might have been avoidable.

Best to walk away. If they are cutting corners with this, then goodness knows what other gremlins might be hiding in the works...


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Oct 2019)

It wasn’t meant to be @Andy in Germany , you may have dodged a bullet there. Something will turn up.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Oct 2019)

Meanwhile, I’ve been making a right upcock of fitting new groupset to my bike. Grrrr.


----------



## postman (24 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've decided to experiment with taking the bus to work this morning...




I once ate a penguin while at Harewood House.They had run out of Kit Kats.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2019)

It has finally stopped  here.

In a little while I shall be tootling of to Tesco for a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## Ripple (24 Oct 2019)

Forklift driver ripped off air pressure tube from industrial packaging machine. 

The noise


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Oct 2019)

It’s been an irksome day one way or another. I just heard that an elderly relative has died, whilst sad it a blessing she had dementia for 17 years.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s been an irksome day one way or another. I just heard that an elderly relative has died, whilst sad it a blessing she had dementia for 17 years.


Sorry to hear that !


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Oct 2019)

I’ve just eaten a small cupful of chocolate raisins . One of my most favourite things to eat.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2019)

A decent evening yellow stickering in Tesco tonight. Just me, Tim's Brother and, after a long absence, Mr Moustache. The shitty weather kept a lot of opportunists away. Quite a bit to be had for a week night for a change, with some really good bits, and the three of us swapped out stuff between us.

Came home with duck breasts, prawns, cooked chicken, cooked turkey, scotch eggs, sausage rolls, free range eggs, plain yoghurt, potato croquettes, coleslaw, tenderstem broccoli, sweet peppers, mushrooms, apples, pears, raspberries, kiwi fruit, croissants, chocolate brownies, ciabatta rolls and a job lot of 300 earl grey teabags.

I actually ended up with a huge beef roasting joint, reduced from £24 to £7, but swapped it for the duck and some extra trays of prawns, as it was simply too big for me, and I'm somewhat pressed for freezer space. The cats will be happy with the swap too LOL. And I am really, really pleased with the tea, given how many brews I tip down the hatch every day.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2019)

I have a mug of hot chocolate.

A lovely treat for a chilly autumn evening, and raised in honour of a friend's birthday.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2019)

Friday fun day i hope


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2019)

Morning it is dark out !
I think it is dry out with what looks like thin cloud .
I hope to spray some colour on today .


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Oct 2019)

Friday and Monday off weather looks awful..
Off to Rutland Cycles collect my new addition today


----------



## postman (25 Oct 2019)

Up at stupid O'clock.Got a Nurse appointment for a blood pressure test.Since i was booked in.I have had at least 5 texts reminding me.Next one will be.How well do you rate your visit today,would you tell your family and friends.Score 1 -10 on your visit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2019)

Morning. I just called the organisation and said I'd be happy to work in the projects where I was for my interview, and I'd happily work on the school project if I was in a team, but I felt it was unsafe if I was on my own in the school project, so they've withdrawn my application.



LeetleGreyCells said:


> @Andy in Germany You‘ll find something suitable soon. It’s really not fair of them to spring that on you nor make it clear from the outset. Besides 1:15 ratio in a woodworking situation with (as you say) sharp tools and teenagers in counselling (apologies if I’ve stated this incorrectly) doesn’t sound good. At least another adult supervising (i.e. another pair of eyes would seem to be required.



The teens are from normal schools although typically from 'Werkrealschule' which is the lower tier of the Baden-Württemberg school education system. Unfortunately this can often mean 'dustbin', as is the way of such things.



Reynard said:


> Oh botheration...
> 
> Never mind that this situation might well invalidate any insurance they have to have down to your lack of training or the lack of proper supervision. And you don't want to be in the situation where you might end up shouldering the blame for an incident that might have been avoidable.
> 
> Best to walk away. If they are cutting corners with this, then goodness knows what other gremlins might be hiding in the works...



I am theoretically trained for classrooms, but not this age group. That said there is a lot of confusion about what an Arbeitserzier is qualified to do: I get 'recommendations' from the employment agency for anything from a kindergarten teacher (In German that's an "Erzieher") to an Ergo therapist. I was surprised that they thought I should work alone with a school group though. The thought of what damage kids could do with sharp objects if two start an argument when I'm concentrating on another child don't bear thinking about, and it would be my responsibility.

I made it clear that I was very happy to work in the projects where I did my interview and willing to work with the school children if I wasn't alone.

I also communicated with my caseworker who agreed with me that this isn't in my remit and supported my decision, which was something of a relief. (He was quite scathing of the organisation, in fact, pointing out that they are desperate for someone to fill the 75% position, and with a bit of flex and common sense they could have had 75% covered in Novermber, and at worse someone covering the more important 65%, but now they have exactly 0%. Chapeau.)

Ho hum, back to the drawing board. It's frustrating because they were offering a fairly generous payment of several hundred Euro more than I was hoping for. I'll have to raise my expectations...


----------



## Phaeton (25 Oct 2019)

I think the only good thing that can be said about work today is that it is payday


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2019)

There is a group of us that have been 'summoned' to see the Finance Director on 'Information Security'. No other hint about what it is, but I think it may be because we didn't do the GDPR 'training video' on time - I did mine of Tuesday (about 3 weeks late) - it's not as though I haven't done GDPR training before. The so called 30 minute session that was really an hour, then add in Equality and Diversity training 'video' - that was a whole afternoon gone - haven't got that time to spare !


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Oct 2019)

I’m going out into the garage in a minute to see if I can finish my bike.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> There is a group of us that have been 'summoned' to see the Finance Director on 'Information Security'. No other hint about what it is, but I think it may be because we didn't do the GDPR 'training video' on time - I did mine of Tuesday (about 3 weeks late) - it's not as though I haven't done GDPR training before. The so called 30 minute session that was really an hour, then add in Equality and Diversity training 'video' - that was a whole afternoon gone - haven't got that time to spare !


They own your time whilst you are there, if they would rather you spent it watching video's then so be it, if they would rather you do that than earn them pennies that is their issue.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> They own your time whilst you are there, if they would rather you spent it watching video's then so be it, if they would rather you do that than earn them pennies that is their issue.



I'm willing to bet that if he took the time to watch the video and it resulted in him not doing Project X as he would otherwise have done, he'd have been summonsed to explain why Project X is behind schedule and costing them money...


----------



## Phaeton (25 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm willing to bet that if he took the time to watch the video and it resulted in him not doing Project X as he would otherwise have done, he'd have been summonsed to explain why Project X is behind schedule and costing them money...


At which point you advise whoever is asking that Boss Y thought watching videos in his/her office was more important.


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> They own your time whilst you are there, if they would rather you spent it watching video's then so be it, if they would rather you do that than earn them pennies that is their issue.



What had happened is, IT had deliberately sent out a fake 'phishing' email to staff, and I'd apparently clicked on it (as had others). Well checking back, I'd actually reported it to the IT helpline ! Oh well, at least my boss knows I was in at 7:32am on the 2nd of August.

Wasn't the training !


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2019)

Well it's T-Minus 7 or 8 hours until the little fluffy bundle of trouble arrives ! Pictures will follow. Not sure how the big fluffy bundles of trouble will react !


----------



## Threevok (25 Oct 2019)

Sat in work waiting for 1pm to come - so I can leave on my adventure to the seaside

High winds and torrential rain forecast (that Mrs V has avoided by taking the car)

Should be fun


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> At which point you advise whoever is asking that Boss Y thought watching videos in his/her office was more important.



Knowing my former company it would be the same person asking both questions...


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2019)

My lovely neighbour is 92 tomorrow, so I have taken him a card and four bottles of nice beer.

I also finished putting away the non-fridgeable shopping from last night, laundered my favourite comfy jeans and sorted out my stuff for tomorrow. The friend I am travelling is picking me up at 4am.

Lunch is in the offing - will involve prawns and avocado and  of course.

And it's  here.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Oct 2019)

Is it not ing everywhere


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Is it not ing everywhere





certainly is at wigan pier


----------



## postman (25 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m going out into the garage in a minute to see if I can finish my bike.




I have never tried to eat a bicycle.Is it difficult.


----------



## postman (25 Oct 2019)

So blood pressure is down.Diabetes score is the same.So i have not lost anything since i started the Healthier You programme.Mind yo after seeing the nurse i went and bought a chocolate bar.Don't help do i.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Oct 2019)

postman said:


> So blood pressure is down.Diabetes score is the same.So i have not lost anything since i started the Healthier You programme.Mind yo after seeing the nurse i went and bought a chocolate bar.Don't help do i


What was it about her that made you buy a bar?


----------



## Phaeton (25 Oct 2019)

Notice the cat was guarding my bikes,


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> My lovely neighbour is 92 tomorrow, so I have taken him a card and four bottles of nice beer.
> 
> I also finished putting away the non-fridgeable shopping from last night, laundered my favourite comfy jeans and sorted out my stuff for tomorrow. The friend I am travelling is picking me up at 4am.
> 
> ...



I'm 92 tomorrow if there's beer in it.


----------



## CharlesF (25 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Morning. I just called the organisation and said I'd be happy to work in the projects where I was for my interview, and I'd happily work on the school project if I was in a team, but I felt it was unsafe if I was on my own in the school project, so they've withdrawn my application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sound like a chaotic organisation and you’re better off away from it. Next time will be ideal, fingers crossed.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Knowing my former company it would be the same person asking both questions...


I have worked for people like that before unfortunately.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Oct 2019)

It’s wetter than a sopping WetOne out there today.

I’ve finished in the garage, upgrading my road bike, and I prepared the Kingpin for the group ride tomorrow in that London.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2019)

I got the duck breasts I picked up on YS last night in the crock pot with a sploosh of stock, an onion, garlic, fresh ginger, star anise, cassia bark, cloves and szechuan peppercorns.

Some meat was trimmed off for the furry twosome's supper.


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Notice the cat was guarding my bikes,
> 
> View attachment 490497



I like your garden gazebo thingy - I assume it's got a waterproof roof !


----------



## Phaeton (25 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> I like your garden gazebo thingy - I assume it's got a waterproof roof !


Thank you I spend a lot of time up there in Summer, often work out there all day, much nicer than the office. The roof is waterproofish, apart from one little bit, I was supposed to re-roof it this year & wanted to use polycarbonate panels, but it came in very expensive. So going to just re-roof using corrugated sheet they've lasted over 10 years so far. The camera is not normally there, but swapped my router out the other day for Vodafone's own one & it took down that part of the network, but I quite like the idea of it being in there now so may make it permanent.


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Thank you I spend a lot of time up there in Summer, often work out there all day, much nicer than the office. The roof is waterproofish, apart from one little bit, I was supposed to re-roof it this year & wanted to use polycarbonate panels, but it came in very expensive. So going to just re-roof using corrugated sheet they've lasted over 10 years so far. The camera is not normally there, but swapped my router out the other day for Vodafone's own one & it took down that part of the network, but I quite like the idea of it being in there now so may make it permanent.



My wife's 'hot-tub' gazebo has corrugated perspex roof, then two sides have 3mm perspex 'glass' with one side opening - means she can use it all year round.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> My wife's 'hot-tub' gazebo has corrugated perspex roof, then two sides have 3mm perspex 'glass' with one side opening - means she can use it all year round.


Ours was built with the purpose of a hot tub, the joists spacing & size were such that it would take one, it's also got a underground cable going up there on it's own breaker, but we've always been put off by the expense of running one.


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Ours was built with the purpose of a hot tub, the joists spacing & size were such that it would take one, it's also got a underground cable going up there on it's own breaker, but we've always been put off by the expense of running one.



We have a 'blow up' hot tub - It's from Intex and the material is really thick. Yes, the heating cost is about £30-£40 a month, and then chemical treatment, but it's been good. With these cheaper ones you are best running them constantly - initially we put it away over winter, but the general damp in the garage knackered the motor. That was replaced under warranty, so I built the gazebo, and it runs 24/7. Costs less if you are just 'maintaining' a temperature, rather then letting it go cold, then re-heating over a day. Also enables the chlorine to work properly.


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Well it's T-Minus 7 or 8 hours until the little fluffy bundle of trouble arrives ! Pictures will follow. Not sure how the big fluffy bundles of trouble will react !



Little trouble not here yet - waiting for breeder to get home (we're friends now) but not sure if we will collect, or she will bring round the cat. Got an extra bowl and toys/tunnels, which the existing cats have been loving.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2019)

It's Windsday here !

In other news something has happened to my lerts !  They aren't being flagged up !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It's Windsday here !
> 
> In other news something has happened to my lerts !  They aren't being flagged up !


I'm so tired I don't know what a lert is.


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2019)

Daughter been like someone on hot coals - they have finally left to collect the cat.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm so tired I don't know what a lert is.


That little bell top right hand corner. Seems to be working now .


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> That little bell top right hand corner. Seems to be working now .


How's a bell a lert?


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm so tired I don't know what a lert is.


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2019)

Big cat's all sleeping. Baby cat not here yet. Will let baby cat out when it arrives and see what big cat's think as they get up.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Big cat's all sleeping. Baby cat not here yet. Will let baby cat out when it arrives and see what big cat's think as they get up.


Hopefully they all don't think "Dinner"


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Hopefully they all don't think "Dinner"



Baby cat here. Big cats allowed a bit at a time to see her. Old Tiggy not mithered, but the young three very interested. Going to be fun.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2019)

Do people in awfulthority have any common sense these days ? It seems not in my town.
The brains seem to think that it would be a good idea to close 2 roads that feed in and around the town at the same time making people take a large detour . Anyone with a bit of sense would close one at a time and prevent all the disruption .


----------



## roadrash (25 Oct 2019)

@fossyant pics


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Do people in awfulthority have any common sense these days ? It seems not in my town.
> The brains seem to think that it would be a good idea to close 2 roads that feed in and around the town at the same time making people take a large detour . Anyone with a bit of sense would close one at a time and prevent all the disruption .


Only closed two roads, they're only learning!


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2019)

Right, off to bed to try and get a few hours of kip.

Up at 3 am to leave for Brum just gone 4. Am stewarding at the Supreme. If any "Mundaners" are visiting the show, I'll be in Ring 6.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, off to bed to try and get a few hours of kip.
> 
> Up at 3 am to leave for Brum just gone 4. Am stewarding at the Supreme. If any "Mundaners" are visiting the show, *I'll be in Ring 6.*


You on show!!


----------



## Jenkins (25 Oct 2019)

Busy week of not working ahead . Brands Hatch for the Formula Ford Festival on Saturday & Sunday, Nottingham for a gig on Monday then travelling back on Tuesday, followed by Silverstone the following weekend for the Walter Hayes Trophy.

Also, I still need to get in a 50 mile ride in on Wednesday or Thursday to continue the sequence of 50k, 50 miles & 100k per month, do a load of housework and catch up with a few thing on the Shy box.

I'm going to need a week off work to recover from this week off work!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, off to bed to try and get a few hours of kip.
> 
> Up at 3 am to leave for Brum just gone 4. Am stewarding at the Supreme. If any "Mundaners" are visiting the show, I'll be in Ring 6.


With any luck, the M6 J2 - J4 will be re-opened by the time you breeze through ⌚


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2019)

I'm planning 5 days off at the end of November, because the Thanksgiving Holiday makes it that way. Then more time off in the spring, because we have no time-off-work holidays in the spring.Something about cabin/woodsy/rustic/primitive etc.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2019)

Morning.
I think it is still dark out . I'm having a  at the moment.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2019)

Oh dear! 
Richard Harris has gone all sad because someone has left his cake out in the rain ! 

I think he should have sprayed it with that stuff for waterproofing tents .

It works on mine .


----------



## Phaeton (26 Oct 2019)

I thought it was Donna Summer who left the cake out?


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Oct 2019)

I’m on a train with my Kingpin going to that London.





I forgot to have breakfast.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m on a train with my Kingpin going to that London.


You have my deepest sympathy, but look on the bright side you're only visiting & will be bale to leave later today. As somebody once said, what's the best thing to come out of London, to which of course the answer is the roads & the railways.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You have my deepest sympathy, but look on the bright side you're only visiting & will be bale to leave later today. As somebody once said, what's the best thing to come out of London, to which of course the answer is the roads & the railways.



I remember a "News Quiz" episode where a lot of comedians found it jolly funny that the new high speed train may be going to Sheffield, because, well, who wants to go to Sheffield quickly, ha, ha...

Of course they were missing the central point, which is that it was_ leaving London quickly_. The destination was of secondary importance...


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2019)

Start of a 4 day weekend here going to try and get as close to relaxation as I can for as long as I can .

Who ordered this weather


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Oct 2019)

Went out last night for a meal and too many beers.. First beer since August bank holiday, wow, that's it again until xmas... Diet is going well, though its more careful eating than a diet... Steak last night was the first ime I've had beef for weeks, I'm surprised I'm not laying eggs with my chicken intake 

Filthy day here, Rugby should be a good watch im hoping.. Going to be a real tough game for us.. In fact i think we need a miracle to beat NZ.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2019)

My tent that is !

Didn't I make that clear ?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2019)

Ooh! It's all wet and windy out! 

It looked a lot better when it was dark !

At least I couldn't see it then !


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> Went out last night for a meal and too many beers.. First beer since August bank holiday, wow, that's it again until xmas... Diet is going well, though its more careful eating than a diet... Steak last night was the first ime I've had beef for weeks, I'm surprised I'm not laying eggs with my chicken intake
> 
> Filthy day here, Rugby should be a good watch im hoping.. Going to be a real tough game for us.. In fact i think we need a miracle to beat NZ.



Yes, my heart says England, my head says New Zealand. Possible New Zealand v South Africa final, I'd like to see either England or Wales in the final but don't think it will happen.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2019)

Beautiful daughter and I are are considering the merits of making flapjack or going on a bike ride.







Bike ride is currently winning...


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful daughter and I are are considering the merits of making flapjack or going on a bike ride.
> 
> View attachment 490565
> 
> ...




Dont you mean take flapjacks on the bike ride? I adore flapjacks


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> Dont you mean take flapjacks on the bike ride? I adore flapjacks



Got to make 'em first, and with the weather like this we want to go ASAP.

We can get ingredients on the way though...


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear!
> Richard Harris has gone all sad because someone has left his cake out in the rain !
> 
> I think he should have sprayed it with that stuff for waterproofing tents .
> ...


Why'd you waterproof your cakes, and how'd they taste after you've waterproofed them?


----------



## Phaeton (26 Oct 2019)

But Richard Harris never sang Macarthur Park or anything else as I remember & he's dead so can't see him doing it now.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why'd you waterproof your cakes, and how'd they taste after you've waterproofed them?


I'm only going by what Richard Harris said ! He sounded so sad ! 
It might help if events like this become more common especially with this weather .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> But Richard Harris never sang Macarthur Park or anything else as I remember & he's dead so can't see him doing it now.


Did he mime on the record ?


----------



## Phaeton (26 Oct 2019)

No idea but as a complete irrelevance he was once staying in the same Barbados hotel as the wife's cousin who spent a very drunken evening with him


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> No idea but as a complete irrelevance he was once staying in the same Barbados hotel as the wife's cousin who spent a very drunken evening with him


Was it during that session that the cake got left out in the rain ?


----------



## Ripple (26 Oct 2019)

Oh the joys of living in Op-Stack-Land ...


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> But Richard Harris never sang Macarthur Park or anything else as I remember & he's dead so can't see him doing it now.


Errrrrr,


View: https://youtu.be/iplpKwxFH2I


----------



## fossyant (26 Oct 2019)

Meet Kyoto


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Oct 2019)

Well @dave r , hows the ticker


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> Well @dave r , hows the ticker



Almost hiding behind the settee in the last ten minutes, roll on the final!


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Meet Kyoto
> 
> View attachment 490574


----------



## fossyant (26 Oct 2019)

Slight size difference. All 3 ragdolls in this shot, and Leo's back on the other side of the door.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Errrrrr,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/iplpKwxFH2I



Ah, not the one I was thinking of


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2019)

Why oh why oh why do I get stuck behind the person in the queue at the local shop who is buying those bluddy scratch cards! 
Can I get a number 8 and a two number 3's and a number 6... No, err dither dither, make that two number 8's, one number 3 and a number 6 and can I pay for some of it with the £3 win from this number 7 I bought yesterday and pay for the rest in cash... 

Grrrrrr....


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Ah, not the one I was thinking of
> 
> View attachment 490579


Nah, that's the same one. He also sang in _Camelot,_ a film adaptation of the musical.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2019)

Richard Harris also played rugby well.
Big supporter of Munster.


----------



## Ripple (26 Oct 2019)

Finally got flu jab and headache as an unwanted bonus.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Why oh why oh why do I get stuck behind the person in the queue at the local shop who is buying those bluddy scratch cards!
> Can I get a number 8 and a two number 3's and a number 6... No, err dither dither, make that two number 8's, one number 3 and a number 6 and can I pay for some of it with the £3 win from this number 7 I bought yesterday and pay for the rest in cash...
> 
> Grrrrrr....



Look at it this way: whatever happens you leave the shop better off than they do.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Look at it this way: whatever happens you leave the shop better off than they do.


True!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2019)

I got a sesame seed stuck in my mouse..


----------



## roadrash (26 Oct 2019)

surely your mouse will pass it naturaly


----------



## mybike (26 Oct 2019)

At last it's stopped raining. Neighbour's garden is under water almost to the house, mine about 1/3 up the garden. Trouble is, the garage has an inch or two as well, and we still have cardboard boxes in there from the move(s)! I watched the cat from over the back trying to work out how to get to the back fence, quite amusing. Picture was taken a while before high tide.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2019)

There is talk of a trip to Aldi and the local version of Boots. The bakfiets has been mentioned in this context.

On the plus side, I can get the ingredients for flapjack.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2019)

roadrash said:


> surely your mouse will pass it naturaly


I held the mouse upside down and tapped it out..
No meeces were harmed during this action.


----------



## mybike (26 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Morning. I just called the organisation and said I'd be happy to work in the projects where I was for my interview, and I'd happily work on the school project if I was in a team, but I felt it was unsafe if I was on my own in the school project, so they've withdrawn my application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would have said that, as you describe it, it was a definite H&S nonono. Far to easy for something to go seriously wrong.


----------



## mybike (26 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m on a train with my Kingpin going to that London.
> View attachment 490559
> 
> I forgot to have breakfast.


Just so long as it isn't Euston!


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Oct 2019)

mybike said:


> Just so long as it isn't Euston!


It wasn’t, I went to Paddington.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> It wasn’t, I went to Paddington.



Did you have Marmalade sandwiches when you got there?


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Did you have Marmalade sandwiches when you got there?



You’d think they would have marmalade sandwiches for sale there wouldn’t you? I had a coffee and a croissant.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> You’d think they would have marmalade sandwiches for sale there wouldn’t you? I had a coffee and a croissant.


£10.50?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There is talk of a trip to Aldi and the local version of Boots. The bakfiets has been mentioned in this context.
> 
> On the plus side, I can get the ingredients for flapjack.



We've now got all the ingredients to make flapjacks.

The tension here is getting unbearable.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Ah, not the one I was thinking of
> 
> View attachment 490579


I was thinking more of this Richard Harris,






Spoiler



They're the same bloke


----------



## Jenkins (26 Oct 2019)

I have done the annual change back to GMT - 7 on bike computers, 2 x radios, 1 alarm clock, 1 oven clock, 1 microwave clock and 4 watches - everything else changes automatically. There's still one more watch to do, but as it's the one I keep at work, that can wait until I go back in just over a week.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I have done the annual change back to GMT - 7 on bike computers, 2 x radios, 1 alarm clock, 1 oven clock, 1 microwave clock and 4 watches - everything else changes automatically. There's still one more watch to do, but as it's the one I keep at work, that can wait until I go back in just over a week.


The clocks go back at 0200, tomorrow!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2019)

Here we go


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2019)

Norming... _D*mn_... Morning.

Time for a cuppa then...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2019)

mybike said:


> Would have said that, as you describe it, it was a definite H&S nonono. Far to easy for something to go seriously wrong.



Germany does take a more "robust" approach to such things, the city farm where I used to work being a great example: two metre (6') high walkways with no railings over bare earth were the norm, repaired by the children themselves. On the other hand, when I worked in the workshop there I could throw anyone out who I thought was a danger to themselves and others. In this context I'd be stuck with them "Unless it was really serious". Hmm...

I'll be in Esslingen tomorrow so I'm thinking of dropping by the centre and saying hello, just so the staff there know why I said no, and more importantly, that it wasn't because of them...


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Oct 2019)

Bluerrghh.

I need tea.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2019)

Morning!
I forgot about resetting the clocks . It's a good job that our radio alarm does it automatically.
The weather is looking a bit brighter than yester


CarlP said:


> Bluerrghh.
> 
> I need tea.


Are you playing Scrabble ?

Sorry wrong T !


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Oct 2019)

What a difference a day makes, nice bright morning 3 deg , chilly but aftr yesterday i wouldn't care if it was minus 3


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2019)

Does James Blunt sing whilst in a helium filled room ?


It certainly sounds like it !


----------



## Phaeton (27 Oct 2019)

I'm going to brave a short ride


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2019)

We have had a frost ! 

There's a pretty pattern on the car roof !


----------



## Phaeton (27 Oct 2019)

The river was well up as I crossed it several times, luckily they have now built bridges, wouldn't have wanted to use the fords


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> The clocks go back at 0200, tomorrow!


But for those traveling to the States, ours don't change until next week.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Oct 2019)

3.12 inches of rain here. 
I had a visit with family to Destihl's brewery last night. 
Homemade root beer and a pretzel, shared with Mrs. GA.
Only about a two mile journey for us.
It was also Homecoming at the University, so everyone was in town.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2019)

Our W-lan is being weird. Some pages including several CC threads apparently can't be found.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our W-lan is being weird. Some pages including several CC threads apparently can't be found.


That be either the gremlins in the system hiding them from you, or _"they"_ are watching you!


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Oct 2019)

I’ve been out for a run and helped The Fragrant MrsP groom Winnie the Cockerpoo. It was a journey.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2019)

Flapjack is now baked, and currently cooling on the Balcony. First impressions are that German _Zuckerrübe _doesn't have the sticky factor of Golden Syrup.

Updates will follow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> That be either the gremlins in the system hiding them from you, or _"they"_ are watching you!



The Gremlins seem to have been removed by cunning use of the 'reset' button.

It doesn't mean they _aren't_ watching me though....


----------



## Lullabelle (27 Oct 2019)

This morning on facebook, a guy mansplained to me how drains work....yeah thanks 'cause I had no idea


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2019)

Beautiful Daughter reports there is a spider present in the general area of the sofa.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Oct 2019)

Last we had power cuts, power went off, 2 minutes later came back on, off again in under a second, then on again a minute, off again in under a second, then 2 minutes came back on of good, all the computer stuff survived apart from the CCTV cameras, the POA switch didn't like it so threw a wobbly, when I reset this morning 2 of the cameras decided they wanted the same IP address so on each refresh we got a different image. As you can only access them via IE took me ages to resolve as I had to find a windows machine.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> But for those traveling to the States, ours don't change until next week.


Is it different in different states or within your 3 timezones, I didn't think our offices in Florida changed for another 3 weeks.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Last we had power cuts, power went off, 2 minutes later came back on, off again in under a second, then on again a minute, off again in under a second, then 2 minutes came back on of good, all the computer stuff survived apart from the CCTV cameras, the POA switch didn't like it so threw a wobbly, when I reset this morning 2 of the cameras decided they wanted the same IP address so on each refresh we got a different image. As you can only access them via IE took me ages to resolve as I had to find a windows machine.


Would sales decline if they showed how _simple_ these things are to fix I wonder.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Flapjack is now baked, and currently cooling on the Balcony. First impressions are that German _Zuckerrübe _doesn't have the sticky factor of Golden Syrup.
> 
> Updates will follow.



I was wrong. _Vorsprung durch Technik_ apples to German flapjack ingredients.

They're like bricks. Chewable, but you can hardly get a knife through them.

Shorter baking time next go methinks.

Still, it kept the kids quiet for a few minutes...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Would sales decline if they showed how _simple_ these things are to fix I wonder.



I'm still of the opinion one major reason Bosch and co are pushing E-bikes is necause they're harder to fix, so they get to charge after sales.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Daughter reports there is a spider present in the general area of the sofa.



We are happy to report the spider has moved further from the sofa towards the left hand power socket and the Table Leg In The Corner.


----------



## Speicher (27 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm still of the opinion one major reason Bosch and co are pushing E-bikes is necause they're harder to fix, so they get to charge after sales.



Pushing an E-Bike? 🤔

Wouldn't they charge it before I bought it?


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm still of the opinion one major reason *Bosch and co are pushing E-bikes *is necause they're harder to fix, so they get to charge after sales.


Flat tyres and a flat battery!

They're heavier than normal bikes as well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Flat tyres and a flat battery!
> 
> They're heavier than normal bikes as well.



Indeed. Elder Son says it took a few weeks before he could lift one onto the repair stand without help.

I suggested he fit a motor to help.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Is it different in different states or within your 3 timezones, I didn't think our offices in Florida changed for another 3 weeks.


Florida panhandle is in the Central Time Zone, as am I, but the rest is on Eastern Time. There is a bil for Florida to be on DST year round, but all states observing Daylight Savings Time change on November 3. Some States, like Arizona and Hawaii dont use DST at all, nor do the Pacific Territories/Little Islands/Trust Territories/Colonies or whatever they are. Many of which are such because they have a lot of bird poop on them, and we claimed many islands for the guano.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Florida panhandle is in the Central Time Zone, as am I, but the rest is on Eastern Time. There is a bil for Florida to be on DST year round, but all states observing Daylight Savings Time change on November 3. Some States, like Arizona and Hawaii dont use DST at all, nor do the Pacific Territories/Little Islands/Trust Territories/Colonies or whatever they are. Many of which are such because they have a lot of bird poop on them, and we claimed many islands for the guano.


A crappy reason to lay claim to them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Oct 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Guano_Island_claims


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2019)

Sunday lunch at Mackie Mayor in NQ Manchester, bit expensive, but nice. Walked round the 'Monsters of Manchester' inflatables (located throughout the city) and watched the 'Bones Parade' which was rather good.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Flat tyres and a flat battery!
> 
> They're heavier than normal bikes as well.


A parent had one on the family ride we did this morning and I asked the question re weight and he let me lift his eMTB - it must have been about 22kg by my estimation. At the start of the ride, his readout gave a range of 40 miles. By the time we got back, it said 3. We did 20.5 off-road miles.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Oct 2019)

My first experience was last weekend when I did 33 miles & came back with 4 out of 5 bars maybe they used the assistance more


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> Pushing an E-Bike? 🤔
> 
> Wouldn't they charge it before I bought it?


I think they charge you when you buy it.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think they charge you when you buy it.


That could be where they're going wrong. Charging the rider and not the bike. Must be a shocking experience though.


----------



## Speicher (27 Oct 2019)

Currently I am not thinking of buying a bike. Is there somewhere with a circuit to try one out?


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> Currently I am not thinking of buying a bike. Is there somewhere with a circuit to try one out?


Giant shops will give you a trial ride, free. Others tend to cost you £50.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2019)

Had a fabby day yesterday stewarding at the Supreme and got to cuddle some wonderful cats. We had a few that had been to the "Poppy School of Tortie Language" and one chronic wiggler, but every cat on my judge's book was amenable to being handled - a miracle given how different the Supreme is to other shows. Icing on the cake was owners coming to find me to say thank you for handling their cats. 

Journey to and from Brum was rather soggy in the morning and a bit less soggy on the homeward leg, but took us just a shade over two hours each way.

Us stewards were given £10 in NEC food vouchers for lunch. Thank goodness I took a flask and pack-up as the vouchers only stretched to a cup of tea, a slice of cake and a bag of crisps... 

Have spent today doing not a lot.

Next show is in a fortnight, but this time the boot is on the other foot as I'm judging.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> That could be where they're going wrong. Charging the rider and not the bike. Must be a shocking experience though.



But ultimately positive, I hope.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2019)

Morning! It is a sunny frosty start to the day here .


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2019)

First day of wearing my Akubra while riding, so it is officially winter in this region.

Coming down the steep hill into the town was slightly unnerving bearing in mind it is only kept tight by a rolled up wad of newspaper* in the inside band, but we made it.

_*That's "Vorsprung durch Technik". that is._


----------



## Phaeton (28 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Us stewards were given £10 in NEC food vouchers for lunch. Thank goodness I took a flask and pack-up as the vouchers only stretched to a cup of tea, a slice of cake and a bag of crisps...


We went to the horse of the year a couple of years ago, the food prices were eye watering & the quality was dire


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> We went to the horse of the year a couple of years ago, the food prices were eye watering & the quality was dire




You'd think it would be fabulous being horse of the year? Was it over cooked


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Oct 2019)

Day off, going to pop over to Holkham Beach North Norfolk Coast for a bit of sea air and maybe a bag of chips at Wells 

Lovely morning here, bright and not too chilly


----------



## Jenkins (28 Oct 2019)

The local train service has been cancelled for the day due to a train fault, which means the first part of my trip to Nottingham will be by bus.


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2019)

Chilly one this morning


----------



## Phaeton (28 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> Lovely morning here, bright and not too chilly


Car said it was 2 degrees when I got in it, but on the journey it dropped to -1 at one point


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Oct 2019)

Having put back every clock that needed putting back an hour yesterday... I realised at half past sodding three this morning that I'd forgotten about my alarm clock


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> Having put back every clock that needed putting back an hour yesterday... I realised at half past sodding three this morning that I'd forgotten about my alarm clock


You sure it wasn't _half past sodding four_?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> First day of wearing my Akubra while riding, so it is officially winter in this region.
> 
> Coming down the steep hill into the town was slightly unnerving bearing in mind it is only kept tight by a rolled up wad of newspaper* in the inside band, but we made it.
> 
> _*That's "Vorsprung durch Technik". that is._


Chinstrap, maybe?


----------



## Phaeton (28 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You sure it wasn't _half past sodding four_?


Or _half past sodding two? _


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Morning. I just called the organisation and said I'd be happy to work in the projects where I was for my interview, and I'd happily work on the school project if I was in a team, but I felt it was unsafe if I was on my own in the school project, so they've withdrawn my application.



The Saga continues...

I visited the workshop this morning to make sure the staff there knew I'd declined purely because of the H&S issues on the schools project, and their response was "We'd actually really like you to come: could you do just the three days in the workshop?" This would be much better from my point of view, so they said they'd suggest that to the boss.

I also wanted to call their supervisor, because she'd interviewed me. When I did I got exactly the same response, so now they will all suggest that further up the chain of command, such as it is, and We'll see what happens.

Actually, this has another advantage, namely that I can offer any other possible employer a regular Monday and Friday appointment rather than saying I can only offer three out of four Mondays and Fridays per month which would be complicated.

So, all prayers/good vibes/happy thoughts you can spare please direct them at the Big Boss, that when he comes back from holiday he agrees to me working a three day week and _not _doing the schools work...


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2019)

Guess who got up an hour too early today. I'd not reset the alarm clock. It was only after I'd had a shave and had a wash that I realised I was too early. Back to bed for an hour.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Guess who got up an hour too early today. I'd not reset the alarm clock. It was only after I'd had a shave and had a wash that I realised I was too early. Back to bed for an hour.



I knew I was too early, but apparently my metabolism didn't. I'm not sure that is any better: the result was the same...


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2019)

It is amazing how some people can twist things around so that it feels like you are in the wrong !


----------



## Speicher (28 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is amazing how some people can twist things around so that it feels like you are in the wrong !



Sadly I have known several people like that.  They make you doubt your own judgement. Years, or even decades later, I booted them out of my life.

The above statement falls into the category of "long story short".


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Chinstrap, maybe?


Was good enough for the Australian army.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Oct 2019)

Now on the train to Peterborough, just left Ely station so I'm in @Reynard land.

Unfortunately the bin men hadn't been by the time I left home so the wheelie bin will not be taken in until Tuesday. Also I forgot to cancel tomorrow's milk delivery.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> wheelie bin will not be taken in until Tuesday.


The scally's will observe that overnight


----------



## Ripple (28 Oct 2019)

Op Brock in one word: chaos.


----------



## Speicher (28 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> Op Brock in one word: chaos.




Badgers? 🤔


----------



## raleighnut (28 Oct 2019)

I've been out hacking Pallets up for Kindling.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I've been out hacking Pallets up for Kindling.



They're steam powered?


----------



## Jenkins (28 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> The scally's will observe that overnight


We don't have 'scallies' round here, just pensioners who've overdone the Sanatogen!


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You sure it wasn't _half past sodding four_?


it said half past four on my alarm clock but once i'd got up, all the other clocks said half past three


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> it said half past four on my alarm clock but once i'd got up, all the other clocks said half past three


Look on the bright side, you could have moved the rest forward an hour. Or moved them all back, then have someone else move them back another hour.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2019)

Speicher said:


> Sadly I have known several people like that.  They make you doubt your own judgement. Years, or even decades later, I booted them out of my life.
> 
> The above statement falls into the category of "long story short".


Yes . The amount of work I put in to do the job for him, plus he moved the goal post when I started doing the job .
The niggling thing is that whoever finishes the job has the easy bit !


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2019)

Busy day today... Prepped and cooked the fruit for my grape and apple jelly (grapes from my garden, apples from the community orchard), put on a lamb tagine and set some bulgur wheat to soak.

After lunch I washed everything up, then hopped onto the hybrid bike for a utility ride to Littleport - dropped off mum's prescription and popped into the Co-op for milk. Emerged from the Co-op with milk AND two tubs of butter and a pack of pancetta on YS. 

Settling back with a  now.

Haven't put the recycling bin out or the black bag, as there's not enough to warrant doing so.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> We went to the horse of the year a couple of years ago, the food prices were eye watering & the quality was dire



Most cat shows do a decent lunch for the judges, stewards and table workers, but it does depend on the club and venue. The Siamese clubs always do a good lunch. 

Big "name" venues always charge through the nose - and that's as true of cat shows as it is of motor racing meetings. Always better to take a pack up as a backup.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The Saga continues...
> 
> I visited the workshop this morning to make sure the staff there knew I'd declined purely because of the H&S issues on the schools project, and their response was "We'd actually really like you to come: could you do just the three days in the workshop?" This would be much better from my point of view, so they said they'd suggest that to the boss.
> 
> ...



Well, that sounds hopeful...


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Now on the train to Peterborough, just left Ely station so I'm in @Reynard land.
> 
> Unfortunately the bin men hadn't been by the time I left home so the wheelie bin will not be taken in until Tuesday. Also I forgot to cancel tomorrow's milk delivery.



Ah, the Hundred Foot Washes. I'd imagine the road into Welney is a bit... squelchy... right now.

I did wave as you went past - I was the short lass standing by the side of the wee wood.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Busy day today... Prepped and cooked the fruit for my grape and apple jelly (grapes from my garden, apples from the community orchard), put on a lamb tagine and set some bulgur wheat to soak.
> 
> After lunch I washed everything up, then hopped onto the hybrid bike for a utility ride to Littleport - dropped off mum's prescription and popped into the Co-op for milk. Emerged from the Co-op with milk AND two tubs of butter and a pack of pancetta on YS.
> 
> ...


Funnily enough I got 2 packs of Lamb 'Leg Steaks' on YS today, down from a fiver to £1.25 so I see a Tagine coming later this week 
(the other pack can stay in the freezer)


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Funnily enough I got 2 packs of Lamb 'Leg Steaks' on YS today, down from a fiver to £1.25 so I see a Tagine coming later this week
> (the other pack can stay in the freezer)



I have some leftover roast lamb that wants using, and this seemed like a good way of doing just that.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Oct 2019)

The radiator has gone on my car. I’m already having nightmares about the bill once it’s fixed. I took the car to the garage and it’s in their hands now. It does mean I can’t take the kids to the one-off MTB skills session I had booked them on tomorrow morning. Mrs LeetleGreyCells has a plan to entertain them instead fortunately.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have some leftover roast lamb that wants using, and this seemed like a good way of doing just that.


Leftover Roast Lamb would go into a Shepherds Pie round here, I keep dropping hints about a mincer attachment for Maz's Kitchen Aid mixer but they're a bit on the dear side so the Kenwood has to suffice for now and it does a reasonable job.


----------



## gbb (28 Oct 2019)

I suspect the boiler pump is on it's way out, sounds a bit 'mechanical' occasionally. New pump sat there ready...jeez, the last ti e I brought one they were around £50...double that now, give or take.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2019)

Day one and nicely relaxed


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2019)

gbb said:


> I suspect the boiler pump is on it's way out, sounds a bit 'mechanical' occasionally. New pump sat there ready...jeez, the last ti e I brought one they were around £50...double that now, give or take.


They'll take what you'll give.

You in a hard water area?


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The radiator has gone on my car. I’m already having nightmares about the bill once it’s fixed. I took the car to the garage and it’s in their hands now. It does mean I can’t take the kids to the one-off MTB skills session I had booked them on tomorrow morning. Mrs LeetleGreyCells has a plan to entertain them instead fortunately.


You tried the egg in the radiator trick?


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2019)

Well, the tagine was truly delectable. 

Had it with lemon, mint & garlic bulgur wheat and steamed tenderstem broccoli.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Oct 2019)

Bollix! The boilers fecked.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You tried the egg in the radiator trick?


???

Never heard of that one. The car’s at the garage now though so hopefully they can fix it.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> ???
> 
> Never heard of that one. The car’s at the garage now though so hopefully they can fix it.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5zktt2IYdI


----------



## tyred (28 Oct 2019)

I justified the cost of a slice of cheese cake I bought in a cafe today as I know it would have cost more in petrol expenses than the cheesecake cost to have driven to that cafe.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2019)

@tyred so how many cheesecakes to the gallon do you get? 🤔


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Was good enough for the Australian army.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2019)

Breaker Morant there, great film.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 491034


See, @Andy in Germany, chin strap down!


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2019)

I need a


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I need a


Biscuit or cake?


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Biscuit or cake?



Neither, just not peckish.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Neither, just not peckish.


Just thirsty?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2019)

It's dark outside


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just thirsty?



I do believe you have it in one.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's dark outside


Once your eyes get used to the lower light available, it'll not seem that dark.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> See, @Andy in Germany, chin strap down!



Fair enough. That is pretty much how I look when I'm cycling anyway. Except I'm on a bike, obviously. And don't have a gun. 

But apart from that, it could be me...


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2019)

Granddaughter awake so you know what that means


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Granddaughter awake so you know what that means



See you later.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Breaker Morant there, great film.


Did he have a brother named Cor ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2019)

Morning.
It is cloudy here and the weather peeps say that we can look forward to rain! Yippee!


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Oct 2019)

No heating. Grrr.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> No heating. Grrr.


Oh dear !


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Once your eyes get used to the lower light available, it'll not seem that dark.


Or is that just the sun coming up? 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> No heating. Grrr.



Go for a ride that will warm you up


----------



## Phaeton (29 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Go for a ride that will warm you up


I chickened out yet again was 0 degrees here this morning according to the car


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Go for a ride that will warm you up



Just rode to wotk, lovely morning a d amazingly no flooding on the Nene...


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> No heating. Grrr.



Boiler?


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> Boiler?


Yes


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2019)

I was just looking at an advert for a metal detector. It said that it was for adults or children !
I can quite easily detect adults or children without one !


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> Bollix! The boilers fecked.


Still it's better to find out now than when it is really cold


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Fair enough. That is pretty much how I look when I'm cycling anyway. Except I'm on a bike, obviously. And don't have a gun.
> 
> But apart from that, it could be me...


And the ammunition belts?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2019)

The Greater Spotted Woodpecker was in the same tree calling out again yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The Greater Spotted Woodpecker was in the same tree calling out again yesterday.


And did you answer?


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> And did you answer?


No point, it wooden’t answer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> And the ammunition belts?


Flapjack storage. And tools, and a patch kit.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Flapjack storage. And tools, and a patch kit.


True, easier reach and less likely to get him stopped.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> True, easier reach and less likely to get him stopped.


Although an ALICE pack is more versatile, and a MOLLE is even better.
(All purpose Lightweight Individual Carrying Equipment)
(MOdular Lightweight Load carrying Equipment, pronounced Molly)


----------



## gbb (29 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, the tagine was truly delectable.
> 
> Had it with lemon, mint & garlic bulgur wheat and steamed tenderstem broccoli.


I have NO idea what that is ???  Gonna google it ...

edited....ahhh. i see now. Does look good in principle.


----------



## mybike (29 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I knew I was too early, but apparently my metabolism didn't. I'm not sure that is any better: the result was the same...



Apparently there is a rise in heart attacks the week after the change.


----------



## mybike (29 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is cloudy here and the weather peeps say that we can look forward to rain! Yippee!



I really don't want any rain! My garage is now clear of water and I left a door open yesterday to encourage drying but the water table is still pretty high. A drought would be nice!


----------



## mybike (29 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, the tagine was truly delectable.
> 
> Had it with lemon, mint & garlic bulgur wheat and steamed tenderstem broccoli.



You really ought to post pictures. Did you not include the broccoli in the tagine?


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Oct 2019)

Oops....


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> And the ammunition belts?



Of course.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Of course.


Never said you shouldn't, just interested in what would be suggested for repurposing purposes.


----------



## tyred (29 Oct 2019)

I forgot to put brown sauce on my sandwiches this morning


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I did wave as you went past - I was the short lass standing by the side of the *wee wood. *


I know parts of Cambridgeshire are a bit rural, but I'd have thought indoor facilities had reached you by now! Mind you, with all the tea you drink perhaps you need a dedicated wood for that sort of thing 😁


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2019)

gbb said:


> I have NO idea what that is ???  Gonna google it ...
> 
> edited....ahhh. i see now. Does look good in principle.


When I cook one the (raw) meat is marinated the day before in most of the spices then browned in a skillet before being added to the Tagine dish with the rest of the ingredients - onion, garlic, ginger and the rest of the spices gently fried and 'matchsticked' carrots, bell peppers, preserved lemon arranged in layers and topped with toasted sliced almonds as when you take the top off the dish to serve it looks pretty much the same as when it went into the oven 3 or 4 hours earlier although it's cooked now.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Oct 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Oops....
> 
> View attachment 491068


Eh, What?


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2019)

I have a whacking great big zit on my derriere. Sitting is a bit ouchie. 

Had a lovely prawn and avocado sandwich for lunch.

And I have hauled a whole load of firewood and laundered my white coat.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have a whacking great big zit on my derriere. Sitting is a bit ouchie.



There's 'Mundane News' and there's "Too much information" @Reynard


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I know parts of Cambridgeshire are a bit rural, but I'd have thought indoor facilities had reached you by now! Mind you, with all the tea you drink perhaps you need a dedicated wood for that sort of thing 😁



Hey, I have indoor facilities - we're not *that* backwards in this neck of the woods you know...  I just thought you might appreciate the royal treatment of standing by the side of the road watching your stately progress.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2019)

gbb said:


> I have NO idea what that is ???  Gonna google it ...
> 
> edited....ahhh. i see now. Does look good in principle.



It's very good.

Unlike @raleighnut I don't have a tagine (the stew is named after the container in which it is cooked) so I do mine in the crock pot.

I omit the carrots and sweet peppers, but add loads of onions and chick peas. Plus I'm not a big fan of preserved lemons, so prefer to finish with lemon juice.

Oh, and I make my own ras-el-hanout as well; cinnamon, cumin, paprika, black pepper, mint, oregano and rose petals.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's very good.
> 
> Unlike @raleighnut I don't have a tagine (the stew is named after the container in which it is cooled) so I do mine in the crock pot.
> 
> ...


Mine is based on this recipe but with the addition of a bell pepper and some Ras el Hanout but I leave out the Cloves () and replace the zested Lemon with some preserved (dried)

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...-tagine.aspx&usg=AOvVaw0meIciNqV2l8oVawudRZpx


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2019)

A former employer has finally sent me the official paperwork to prove I was working for them. Now I can send this to the Employment Agency and (assuming the other former employer finally corrects their form and sends it with more than their usual alacrity) I will finally be given the Unemployment benefit I should have been getting from September.

I wouldn't mind as much but I applied in June and the Employment Agency didn't send me the forms I needed until the end of September...


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Mine is based on this recipe but with the addition of a bell pepper and some Ras el Hanout but I leave out the Cloves () and replace the zested Lemon with some preserved (dried)
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiQ5eLv_MHlAhXwSxUIHcw0BuEQFjAAegQIAxAI&url=http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/5191/lamb-tagine.aspx&usg=AOvVaw0meIciNqV2l8oVawudRZpx



Tagine is a lot like curry and pasta sauce insomuch that it's a fairly broad church i.e. you wang in what you've got.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Tagine is a lot like curry and pasta sauce insomuch that it's a fairly broad church i.e. you wang in what you've got.


Aye to a degree I spose although I have memories as a child of my Mum making a Chicken Leftovers stew and whacking a teaspoon of curry powder in.


----------



## crossfire (29 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I applied in June and the Employment Agency didn't send me the forms I needed until the end of September...
> [/QUOTE
> It`s called cost saving, looks good on the balance sheet , even if they have to back-date it


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2019)

crossfire said:


> It`s called cost saving, looks good on the balance sheet , even if they have to back-date it



Oh, I know what they're up to. Probably also hoping that by the time they get the paperwork in I'll have another job.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2019)

Don't wish to upset the Cambridgeshire correspondent(s), but I could have done without being stuck at Ely station for 2 hours this aftrenoon due to the Nottingham train running late and Greater Anglia (most unusually) running on time. I've submitted a delay/repay claim which could be for the whole of the ticket price.

And why is it that I'll quite happily pay for a return train ticket, hotel (with breakfast), gig ticket and alcohol refreshments at the gig, but I won't pay £3 (or whatever it is) for a coffee from one of the major chains while waiting at he station?


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> Eh, What?



Boobs


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Oct 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Boobs


Nope, don’t get it.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Don't wish to upset the Cambridgeshire correspondent(s), but I could have done without being stuck at Ely station for 2 hours this aftrenoon due to the Nottingham train running late and Greater Anglia (most unusually) running on time. I've submitted a delay/repay claim which could be for the whole of the ticket price.
> 
> And why is it that I'll quite happily pay for a return train ticket, hotel (with breakfast), gig ticket and alcohol refreshments at the gig, but I won't pay £3 (or whatever it is) for a coffee from one of the major chains while waiting at he station?



You could've walked out the station, crossed the car park and gone to Tesco for refreshments...


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2019)

Right, I'm going to tootle off to bed.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2019)

Back to work day


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> Nope, don’t get it.



Look at the pattern on the top.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Oct 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Look at the pattern on the top.



oh. Right.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Oct 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Look at the pattern on the top.


Nope I'm with @CarlP all I see is a woman wearing a jumper, no boobs or anything naughty


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Nope I'm with @CarlP all I see is a woman wearing a jumper, no boobs or anything naughty


Same here! I eventually spotted it!


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2019)

Morning!
Good news! I have put the rubbish bin out ! 
We didn't have any rain yesterday but had grey cloud all day . What was frustrating was seeing blue sky to the North . The line of cloud finished just North of the M4.
The weather looks a bit brighter this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Good news! I have put the rubbish bin out !



Phew, I was getting worried.



Illaveago said:


> We didn't have any rain yesterday but had grey cloud all day . *What was frustrating was seeing blue sky to the North* . The line of cloud finished just North of the M4.
> The weather looks a bit brighter this morning.



This is quite normal: we just don't tell southerners in case you all move up at once.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Oct 2019)

Platelets day today, after a long gap of not being able to donate, I hope today’s session will be successful.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2019)

My wife and I were just explaining to our grand son, who is sat down playing on his tablet what I did when I was his age . In the morning I used to cycle 4 miles on my paper round and then 2 miles to school. Every break time we would be running around either playing football or British Bulldog. The school might also throw in some more opportunities to try to wear us out by including P.E. The end of school would mean another 2 mile ride home . The evening would be another cycle ride of 2 miles into town to meet my friends at a playing field where we would play football until it was dark and then time for home .
What do I put this amount of energy down to ?

A vast intake of sugar .


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My wife and I were just explaining to our grand son, who is sat down playing on his tablet what I did when I was his age . In the morning I used to cycle 4 miles on my paper round and then 2 miles to school. Every break time we would be running around either playing football or British Bulldog. The school might also throw in some more opportunities to try to wear us out by including P.E. The end of school would mean another 2 mile ride home . The evening would be another cycle ride of 2 miles into town to meet my friends at a playing field where we would play football until it was dark and then time for home .
> What do I put this amount of energy down to ?
> 
> A vast intake of sugar .


... and you tell the young people that today, they won’t believe you.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> ... and you tell the young people that today, they won’t believe you.


Partly because they would not be allowed to cycle 2 miles on their own


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2019)

I have been forced to sit out in the kitchen as all of the chairs are occupied! 

There is a large war game going on !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2019)

Oh! They were playing caving earlier! They had crawled underneath the beds and were having a great time !


----------



## Ripple (30 Oct 2019)

Left my car at the garage. Cambelt needs to be changed.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> Left my car at the garage. Cambelt needs to be changed.


It's best to have it done before it breaks and bends the valves !


----------



## Ripple (30 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It's best to have it done before it breaks and bends the valves !



I know the consequences. New cambelt costs less than a new car. 

Decided that I'm too lazy to walk to train station so will take a bike. No, I can't cycle to work - it's 40 miles away.


----------



## mybike (30 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> Good news! I have put the rubbish bin out !
> We didn't have any rain yesterday but had grey cloud all day . What was frustrating was seeing blue sky to the North . The line of cloud finished just North of the M4.
> The weather looks a bit brighter this morning.



Sunny here, both garage doors open & hoping it will dry a bit more. There's a sort of fluffy white material in places on the floor, which leaks through the cracks. Neighbours lake has diminished to the area around her summerhouse & sheep, now 7 in number, have a smaller pond.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> I know the consequences. New cambelt costs less than a new car.
> 
> Decided that I'm too lazy to walk to train station so will take a bike. No, I can't cycle to work - it's 40 miles away.


Yes 2005 wasn't a very good year for me. Cam belt broke , bent 8 out of 16 valves, did the work £600. A few months later the gearbox went, another £700. And to finish off a very good year I had a heart attack on New Year's Eve !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Oct 2019)

A car is a money pit.

I spoke to the garage about my car last night after dropping it off Monday afternoon. The temperature warning light came on and on checking, I found all the water had vanished from the radiator reservoir.

The fan cowling had become misaligned and the vibration had pushed it into the radiator effectively destroying the radiator. They’re fitting a new radiator and sorting the fan cowling out so it doesn’t/shouldn’t happen again.

To be continued...


----------



## fossyant (30 Oct 2019)

One of those days in work where you start to open the can of worms, and then discover there is another can waiting to be opened.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> A car is a money pit.
> 
> I spoke to the garage about my car last night after dropping it off Monday afternoon. The temperature warning light came on and on checking, I found all the water had vanished from the radiator reservoir.
> 
> ...



In out 'training' today we were talking about budgeting, and I asked how much a car costs, the answer here is about €200 a month assuming it is in good condition and not too old, excluding depreciation and fuel...


----------



## fossyant (30 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> One of those days in work where you start to open the can of worms, and then discover there is another can waiting to be opened.



The can of worms email and the 'solution' bombshell has been sent to the boss. I've also told him I'm opening the other can


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Oct 2019)

The garage has just called to tell me that in addition to the new radiator, my car also needs two new tyres


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> One of those days in work where you start to open the can of worms, and then discover there is another can waiting to be opened.


And Worms, once out, cannot be put back!!!


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The garage has just called to tell me that in addition to the new radiator, my car also needs two new tyres


You’re not having a good day today are you?


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2019)

Felled four bullace trees this morning and turned them into logs - they'd been manky for a while and didn't survive the dry summer.

Had a nice lunch; cheese and chutney toastie, a scotch egg, some raspberries, a pear and two 

About to head back out and haul said logs to the woodpile.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> You’re not having a good day today are you?


To be fair, recently most days haven’t been. Today will be an expensive day certainly.

NEW QUESTION - why, when planning a route for a group ride, are there no cafés where you want them to be i.e. the half way point? Frustrating is not the word. It simply isn’t strong enough.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Oct 2019)

Son have just brought the wheelie bin in, wonders never cease


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> Left my car at the garage. Cambelt needs to be changed.


Wow, that's a costly one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Oct 2019)

I looked at both our vehicles' construction before I bought, and both have timing chains instead of belts. Otherwise, I take mine in to have the belts changed at 75,000 miles. It can be a long hard job. Some Audis, you need to remove most of the front end of the car to change to timing belt.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Oct 2019)

I have been to the medics this morning, and a blood test as well.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2019)

Logs duly hauled, then made grape and apple jelly.

Have just sat down with a  and a bag of cheese and onion crisps.


----------



## fossyant (30 Oct 2019)

Son busy racing on a game on his PC - He's loud doing 'commentary' as he has fancy headphones on. Get sick of hearing it whilst chilling watching a film. Can't shout, as headphones block everything. Tried phoning his mobile, nothing. Logged into 'STEAM' on my phone, he's 'on line'. Send message to 'turn down noise/shut door'. Door shuts. 

Winner... STEAM has a messaging service that pops up in the screen even whilst gaming. Blooming great......


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2019)

Is it just me, or is Facebook playing silly b*gg**s today?

Can access all other sites except FB - where I just get a blank page.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2019)

Why have i been awake for a couple of hours thinking about the different ways of spelling velocity !!!


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> .Why have i been awake for a couple of hours thinking about the different ways of spelling velocity !!!


Were you quick enough though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Oct 2019)

I took a wrong turning yesterday and had to ride almost fifty metres to get back onto my route.

I didn't today, in case you're wondering.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I took a wrong turning yesterday and had to ride almost fifty metres to get back onto my route.
> 
> I didn't today, in case you're wondering.


Which didn't you do today ? Don't leave us in suspense !
Wrong turning ?
Ride ?
Got back on to your route ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Which didn't you do today ? Don't leave us in suspense !
> Wrong turning ?
> Ride ?
> Got back on to your route ?



I managed to turn on the correct turning. today. It's the third one, just after the second zebra crossing.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2019)

It is grey and damp here!
We are going to see Hazel O'Connor in the town on Sunday evening .
Looking forward to it .
The town used to have a really good night club which had loads of famous pop stars at one time.
The council eventually closed it and turned it into housing and shops despite it being an Art Deco cinema .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I managed to turn on the correct, turning. today. It's the third one, just after the second zebra crossing.


Right! Got it !
Which way is that from the zebra crossing ? 
I don't want to visualize it incorrectly .


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Which way is that from the zebra crossing ?



Down. 

For full accurate visualisation don't forget the trolley bus wires.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2019)

We’re having a new boiler fitted on Tuesday, meanwhile freezing 🥶.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I took a wrong turning yesterday and had to ride almost fifty metres to get back onto my route.
> 
> I didn't today, in case you're wondering.


You mean almost 164 feet 0.504 inches!


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Got back on to your route ?



Oops I missed this question.

I cunningly followed a trail between the upper and lower cemetry carparks and thus avoided (1) climbing and (2) having to double back to get back onto my route.

Apologies for the delayed response, counselling may be available to those affected...


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You mean almost 164 feet 0.504 inches!



Exactly.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oops I missed this question.
> 
> I cunningly followed a trail between the upper and lower cemetry carparks and thus avoided (1) climbing and (2) having to double back to get back onto my route.
> 
> Apologies for the delayed response, counselling may be available to those affected...


You lost an "e" on your diversion. IF you're quick enough it may still be there.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2019)

Sitting here with Winnie asleep next to me and Frankie asleep on my lap keeping warm, looking out the window at the tree .


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 Oct 2019)

Just hung out the washing:

1x bath towel
1x hand towel
1x tea towel 
1x long-sleeved shirt
3x t-shirts
1x pair jogging bottoms
1x pair running tights
2x pairs cycling shorts
1x pair cycling mitts
8x pairs socks (3x sports & 5x standard)
9x sets of unmentionables
Clothes prop positioned at mid-point of line.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Oct 2019)

Reynard said:


> Is it just me, or is Facebook playing silly b*gg**s today?


You seem to say that as though it was a bad thing


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> We’re having a new boiler fitted on Tuesday, meanwhile freezing 🥶.


Have you or could you buy a fan heater for the time being ?


----------



## mybike (31 Oct 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> NEW QUESTION - why, when planning a route for a group ride, are there no cafés where you want them to be i.e. the half way point? Frustrating is not the word. It simply isn’t strong enough.



Cafe stops should be between half & two thirds of the way round a circular route.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Have you or could you buy a fan heater for the time being ?


We have a fan heater, a good’un and a gas fire in the lounge, so we’re not going to freeze to death, and we have an immersion heater for water, we’re ok, it’s just cold when we get up first thing. And it’s a right PIA. Still it could be worse, it could’ve happened in January.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Oct 2019)

It is snowing here.


----------



## Ripple (31 Oct 2019)

Got my car back. Cambelt changed, oil topped up. Can't wait to come back to the nightmare of UK roads.


----------



## Ripple (31 Oct 2019)

Cheeky cat. These footprints probably are 60 years old.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2019)

Utility ride to town this morning. It's market day, so is actually quicker to take the bike. Got the bits I was after - avocados off the market and black card from the art shop.

Had a late lunch and now am about to make some pumpkin and roasted garlic soup.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You seem to say that as though it was a bad thing



It is... 

And it's still not working. It's playing up on my phone as well, so no idea what the problem is.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2019)

Ripple said:


> Cheeky cat. These footprints probably are 60 years old.
> View attachment 491301



There are cat pawprints on some tiles in a Roman villa - can't remember where though, but let's face it, cats will always be cats...


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is snowing here.
> View attachment 491280


Looks like someone has done a spot of colouring in !


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2019)

Facebook fixed thanks to a bit of googling around. Soup made. One cat (Lexi) asleep on my cycling kit.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Oct 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Just hung out the washing:
> 
> 1x bath towel
> 1x hand towel
> ...



.....and that folks...... It's how it's done.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2019)

We have been flooded with Treacle Tritters this evening. 54 so far!

I think I'll turn the lights out and pretend we're not here.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Oct 2019)

Can't remember whether or not I washed my hair last night


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We have been flooded with Treacle Tritters this evening. 54 so far!
> 
> I think I'll turn the lights out and pretend we're not here.


None here.
But then I've already turned out the lights and am hiding under the stairs. Desperate times call for desperate measures!


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Oct 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We have been flooded with Treacle Tritters this evening. 54 so far!
> 
> I think I'll turn the lights out and pretend we're not here.





IaninSheffield said:


> None here.
> But then I've already turned out the lights and am hiding under the stairs. Desperate times call for desperate measures!



Quite a few going around but none come here, I think it is an unwritten rule that you don't go to an un-decorated house.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Oct 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I think it is an unwritten rule that you don't go to an un-decorated house.


They either don't know it around here or I just missed a parcel delivery


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2019)

I went to Halfords in Ipswich this afternoon to collect some bits I'd reserved. Quickly followed by going to the Halfords on the other side of Ipswich where I should have gone in the first place. 

The upside of being the wrong side of Ipswich was that I stopped at Waitrose and picked up 3 big blocks of their 'Essentials' cheddar and then Sainsburys for a couple of bottles of Halo sportswash for my cycling gear.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2019)

Also, I had to buy some stamps this morning as I used the last one (Christmas 2018 design) when posting the cheque to pay my water bill.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Also, I had to buy some stamps this morning as I used the last one (Christmas 2018 design) when posting the cheque to pay my water bill.


Cheque? How Quaint.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> Cheque? How Quaint.


I like to make some companies wait a bit for their money.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> None here.
> But then I've already turned out the lights and am hiding under the stairs. Desperate times call for desperate measures!



I always put one of these posters on the door, keeps them away a treat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Oct 2019)

Currently hiding from trick or treaters, i'm too tired to deal with it.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2019)

Off to my nice comfy bed via the intermediate stops of Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2019)

Well that's a great start to the day


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2019)

PPFDOTM NR


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2019)

Today is reformation day in Germany and as we are in a majority Protestant state it's a public holiday.

Meteorological rules being the same here as everywhere else, after a week of sunshine, it's overcast.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2019)

Morning!
It is a bit damp and grey out at the moment. It was raining earlier, I had to towel dry Schrodie when he came in .
The treacle Tritters became a bit tiresome last night as they kept interrupting us from having our tea. We eventually took the decoration lights out of our front window when things subsided .


----------



## mybike (1 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We have been flooded with Treacle Tritters this evening. 54 so far!
> 
> I think I'll turn the lights out and pretend we're not here.



Not one, thankfully.


----------



## Speicher (1 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR


PAKFBSQ


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> PAKFBSQ


? 🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Today is reformation day in Germany and as we are in a majority Protestant state it's a public holiday.
> 
> Meteorological rules being the same here as everywhere else, after a week of sunshine, it's overcast.



Honestly. Eighteen years living here and I still get confused: today is if course All Saints Day: Reformation Day was yesterday. 

Strangely even though we are a protestant state we seem to observe Catholic holidays, so yesterday was normal and today is a public holiday.

On the plus side this has confused the weather sufficiently that we are seeing sunshine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Today is reformation day in Germany and as we are in a majority Protestant state it's a public holiday.
> 
> Meteorological rules being the same here as everywhere else, after a week of sunshine, it's overcast.


Oh, you're in Bad-Wurtemburg. For some reason, I thought you were in Bavaria.


----------



## Hitchington (1 Nov 2019)

This really is "mundane" news...



> In 2014, a subculture emerged in Japan called _jimi halloween_ (地味ハロウィン), or “mundane Halloween.” It was started by a group of adults at Daily Portal Z who “kind of wanted to participate in the festivities of Halloween, but were too embarrassed to go all out in witch or zombie costumes.” So instead of the flashy and flamboyant costumes they had been seeing gain popularity in Japan, they decided to dress up in mundane, everyday costumes.



http://www.spoon-tamago.com/2019/10/27/japan-jimi-mundane-2019/


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, you're in Bad-Wurtemburg. For some reason, I thought you were in Bavaria.



We lived there for four years after we first came to Germany, which I probably mentioned in the past without making it clear. Esslingen am Neckar is just outside of Stuttgart.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2019)

In other news, our bath plughole pipe thing is blocked, and I can no longer remember what that is called in English.


----------



## fossyant (1 Nov 2019)

Bit of bargain hunting going on. 

My old Halfords pressure washer works very well, but the hose is on it's last legs. Been struggling to find any 'spares' so a bit of time googling and found a hose that in the review said it fitted their Halfords pressure washer (same model). Ordered it and it fits perfect. £18 rather than a new washer.

No1 son's front car tyres are getting low - he's not had the car long, but has racked up a few thousand. He is somewhat 'skint' at the minute but new tyres are north of £100 each (fat low profile Bridgestones). It just happens to be his birthday shortly, and I've sourced 2 'nearly new' tyres of the same type for £80 delivered with 7mm of tread (new is 8mm). Just got to have them fitted and balanced. PS I wasn't spending £200 on his birthday as he's had quite a lot of money from us to get the car. Will just wrap them up and tell him to get them fitted.


----------



## fossyant (1 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, our bath plughole pipe thing is blocked, and I can no longer remember what that is called in English.



Bath waste water pipe !


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Bath waste water pipe !



Aha, duly noted. Thanks.

Also, it is now unblocked...


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2019)

My parental unit ate the packet of pepperoni that was in the utility room fridge without telling me she'd eaten it.

I now have no pepperoni for tonight's pasta bake.


----------



## fossyant (1 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> My parental unit ate the packet of pepperoni that was in the utility room fridge without telling me she'd eaten it.
> 
> I now have no pepperoni for tonight's pasta bake.



Disaster.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Disaster.



Not *completely* unredeemable... I have some cured Hungarian sausage with paprika, which will be an adequate substitute at a pinch. Should work well with the smoked chicken, sweet peppers and mozzarella, even if it isn't pepperoni...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Nov 2019)

The old recumbent is out the house and the new one in. Well the new frame set is in, I'll get on with building it up once a dry day turns up.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2019)

Time for a 

Off downstairs to put the kettle on.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2019)

Back with a


----------



## Lullabelle (1 Nov 2019)

What a palaver: at work the shopfloor men's toilets are being refurbished so the men are using the ladies loos and the ladies are using the womens staff loos. The shopfloor women are complaining because there are 10 of them but only 3 cubicles, we are not happy because they are starting to smell and today someone pooed on 1 of the seats!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2019)

Whilst on my way out to cook this evening's meal I thought I would pop into Halfords and pickup some rim tape .

£8.00  for a roll of fancy tape ! 

Not on your nelly !


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2019)

I just cut my fingernails.


----------



## Ripple (1 Nov 2019)

@Illaveago I've been using black electrical tape instead of rim tape for many years. 4 rolls for £1. 

In other news this Friday was an absolute sh.t


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Nov 2019)

I’ve been out, just got back in. Jessiethepup is unwell.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR


Aug 2016 !!


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, our bath plughole pipe thing is blocked, and I can no longer remember what that is called in English.


Trap/S-Bend/U-Bend


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just cut my fingernails.


On purpose?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> On purpose?



On this occasion. They were getting a bit long.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> On this occasion. They were getting a bit long.


Over an inch!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2019)

We had three inches of snow on the ground, all melted today .
About -4C overnight last night.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2019)

I am going to finish my  and then I'm going to tootle off to bed.


----------



## i hate hills (2 Nov 2019)

I'm doing nothing this weekend , nothing at all .


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Nov 2019)

i hate hills said:


> I'm doing nothing this weekend , nothing at all .



Now you're showing off...


----------



## Jenkins (2 Nov 2019)

Off to Silverstone for the Walter Hayes Trophy in a few minutes - the weather forecast isn't favourable with loads of wind & rain to come.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2019)

Morning.
I looked out of the window earlier and it looked promising!
Not any more !


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I looked out of the window earlier and it looked promising!
> Not any more !



Looking decidedly iffy here as well. it's currently NAR (Not actually raining) but yesterday was pretty dreich so a lot of the cycleways through the fields will be mucky. Hmm...


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2019)

The weather has now turned Orrible! 

It is now pouring down and windy .


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Nov 2019)

Weather for the weekend is pretty rubbish. 

Rugby.... Then i dont know  or


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The weather has now turned Orrible!
> 
> It is now pouring down and windy .



Oh, that's where the rain went; It cleared up hear here* about the time you posted...

[ETA: Typo corrected: more tea required.]


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Nov 2019)

Just got up, Jessiethepup the pup seems better this morning, she ate her breakfast.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Just got up, Jessiethepup the pup seems better this morning, she ate her breakfast.


Oh dear! I hope she gets better soon .


----------



## mybike (2 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> On this occasion. They were getting a bit long.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2019)

I just looked to see when the qualifying for the US Grand Prix was on Channel 4. 12.30 tonight ! 

They are taking the p *** !


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Nov 2019)

I’m going to Itchen Abbas later.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I just looked to see when the qualifying for the US Grand Prix was on Channel 4. 12.30 tonight !
> 
> They are taking the p *** !


We set the clocks back an hour over here tonight as well. Looks to me like the qualifying will be about dinner-time over here.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2019)

Eh, well getting up to watch the rugby was a waste of a good hour's worth of sleep. 

Rain has blown over here for now - it was coming down in stair rods until midday - and is now extremely blustery. But we do have the odd sunny interval.

I have been putting that extra hour of wakefulness to good use to work on a new painting. Which incidentally involves a very dreich day at Thruxton...


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Off to Silverstone for the Walter Hayes Trophy in a few minutes - the weather forecast isn't favourable with loads of wind & rain to come.



I really hope you haven't forgotten you anchor. Else I might see you sailing past the window as it's very blustery right now...


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I just looked to see when the qualifying for the US Grand Prix was on Channel 4. 12.30 tonight !
> 
> They are taking the p *** !



Five Live Sports Extra, 17:55 through to 19:05.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Nov 2019)

Now I've got to go and be 'sociable' with parents at the local children's club...


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now I've got to go and be 'sociable' with parents at the local children's club...



You can always come and hide here. 

Onesie, art materials and tea will be supplied.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2019)

Apple and mixed berry crumble cooked and tasted 





Apple cake cooking .


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2019)

Right, I have chicken breasts, (from a chicken not under my shirt), chorizo, leek, spring onion, sweetcorn, cheese and condensed chicken or mushroom soup. I have store cupboard stuff too.

I have notions of a pasta bake later today.

You are hereby on notice that I wish to eat around 6pm today.

What should I do?


----------



## Ripple (2 Nov 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Right, I have chicken *beasts*


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2019)

Ripple said:


>




Duly edited. 🤫


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Right, I have chicken breasts, (from a chicken not under my shirt), chorizo, leek, spring onion, sweetcorn, cheese and condensed chicken or mushroom soup. I have store cupboard stuff too.
> 
> I have notions of a pasta bake later today.
> 
> ...



I expected at least some {non grammar) advise I'm sending up the @Reynard signal. .


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Apple and mixed berry crumble cooked and tasted
> View attachment 491540
> 
> 
> Apple cake cooking .



A tip for you - toss your fruit in a tablespoon of cornflour and a teaspoon of cinnamon prior to assembling the crumble. You'll get a nice, thick sauce in the bottom of the dish.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now I've got to go and be 'sociable' with parents at the local children's club...





Reynard said:


> You can always come and hide here.
> 
> Onesie, art materials and tea will be supplied.



A tempting offer, thanks @Reynard.

(un)fortunately word came through that Middle Son had a puncture so I had to go and help repair it, which meant leaving a bit early.

Before "Someone" (@classic33) suggests it, I didn't poke a hole in the tyre so I could leave early.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I expected at least some {non grammar) advise I'm sending up the @Reynard signal. .



Your signal has been seen and received. 

Chop onion and leek and soften in a pan with a splash of oil and some chunks of chorizo. Add garlic, a bay leaf, dried oregano, chilli flakes and smoked paprika at this stage. When the onion and leek have softened, scoop them out and set aside momentarily.

Use the same pan to fry off the chicken breasts (cut up into chunks). When the chicken is browned, put the onions and leek back in the pan.

Pour over a carton of passata or a can of chopped tomatoes, crumble in a chicken stock cube, add a good grind of black pepper and a little sugar. Simmer slowly for around half an hour. Adjust seasoning as required.

Meanwhile, grate cheese, chop up some more chorizo and weigh out 300g pasta shapes. Cook the pasta till al dente. Drain.

Put drained pasta in an ovenproof dish, pour over sauce and stir through pasta. Sprinkle the chorizo over pasta, and then top generously with cheese.

Bake in a preheated oven 180C (fan) for about 20 mins until bubbling at the edges.

HTH xxx


----------



## Ripple (2 Nov 2019)

I had ravioli. Best before date - 30th October. Only 4 days too old.


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> You can always come and hide here.
> 
> Onesie, art materials and tea will be supplied.



Am I invited as well? 🤔


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2019)

@Reynard, I am pleased to see that you omitted the condensed soup. It makes a very gloopy mess of gloopiness.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Nov 2019)

I fixed the central heating boiler earlier to such an extent that I broke it.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Your signal has been seen and received.
> 
> Chop onion and leek and soften in a pan with a splash of oil and some chunks of chorizo. Add garlic, a bay leaf, dried oregano, chilli flakes and smoked paprika at this stage. When the onion and leek have softened, scoop them out and set aside momentarily.
> 
> ...





Speicher said:


> @Reynard, I am pleased to see that you omitted the condensed soup. It makes a very gloopy mess of gloopiness.




Hmmm, right, I'm not keen on tomatoes in the sauce hence the soup. Is it that bad?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I fixed the central heating boiler earlier to such an extent that I broke it.



That's how I tend to fix things too.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2019)

Ripple said:


> I had ravioli. Best before date - 30th October. Only 4 days too old.



**pray for Ripple *

It might be to late though. 4 days old. Game over man game over. *


----------



## Phaeton (2 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's how I tend to fix things too.


The best thing was all I did was drain the system, add the cleaning fluid I bought last year to put in & repressurise. It then refused to deliver hot water, but here's the weird thing, I opened it up to look inside to find one of the overflow pipes had a crack in it & water was starting to leak out. I've bodged it up till I get a replacement. Once I did that the boiler fired up as it should but the overflow pipe should/would have had no effect on that.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Hmmm, right, I'm not keen on tomatoes in the sauce hence the soup. Is it that bad?



I like the punch of a tomato and chilli sauce for a pasta bake. And it works so well with the chicken and chorizo. If you cook the pasta al dente, they'll absorb a lot of the liquid, so you've not got a deluge of tomato sauce.

You could either swap the tomato sauce for

a) a cheese sauce, and add the cooked chicken and chopped chorizo at the end (while omitting the leeks & onion) and make a posh mac & cheese

b) a bechamel, but crumble in a chicken stock cube and wang in the sweetcorn, then top with cheese


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> Am I invited as well? 🤔



Of course you are  I have sewing and yarn-y type materials as well as art stuff.  And a good supply of chocolate. 



Speicher said:


> @Reynard, I am pleased to see that you omitted the condensed soup. It makes a very gloopy mess of gloopiness.



Condensed soup is something you won't find in my cupboards - I prefer to make sauces from scratch.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Nov 2019)

Just put six blinds up! Beat that you saturday loafers!


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2019)

Ripple said:


> I had ravioli. Best before date - 30th October. Only 4 days too old.



You'll be fine as long as they've not developed language skills.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> A tempting offer, thanks @Reynard.
> 
> (un)fortunately word came through that Middle Son had a puncture so I had to go and help repair it, which meant leaving a bit early.
> 
> *Before "Someone" (@classic33) suggests it, I didn't poke a hole in the tyre so I could leave early. *


I thought you said you were going to put something in the valve cap, to cause the "leak"?


----------



## Ripple (2 Nov 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> **pray for Ripple *
> 
> It might be to late though. 4 days old. Game over man game over. *





Reynard said:


> You'll be fine as long as they've not developed language skills.



I'm alive. Not sure about ravioli - they still keep silent.

I was drinking Coca Cola while eating. Treats everything.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2019)

Right, I'm tootling off to Tesco for a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> I thought you said you were going to put something in the valve cap, to cause the "leak"?



Sshhh...


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2019)

I think I may have just cooked my oven chips to perfection and beyond !


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2019)

@dave r @Illaveago.

All very well showing your support now when the damage has been done and its in the oven. 

Where were you guys when it mattered?


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Of course you are  I have sewing and yarn-y type materials as well as art stuff.  And a good supply of chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> Condensed soup is something you won't find in my cupboards - I prefer to make sauces from scratch.



Chocolate and knitting? Who could refuse? 

I don't expect you to have any condensed soup in your cupboards, but it was on the list of ingredients from @Salty seadog.


----------



## roadrash (2 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Just put six blinds up! Beat that you saturday loafers!




I say,.... steady on old chap


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> Chocolate and knitting? Who could refuse?
> 
> I don't expect you to have any condensed soup in your cupboards, but it was on the list of ingredients from @Salty seadog.



Well it made the cut..... Let down with a little water.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Nov 2019)

Placed order with Rose Bikes in Germany.
Parcel arrived in the UK less than 48hours later.
DHL haven't managed to shift it to my house in 3 days!






It's nice that it's getting out and about on scenic tours of the North though, don't you think?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2019)

I hope they haven't lost it like Oops did with mine !
That did a similar sort of journey .


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sshhh...


The deed is done, albeit by alternate means...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> The deed is done, albeit by alternate means...



Yes, but I might need that trick again...


----------



## Jenkins (2 Nov 2019)

Day


Jenkins said:


> Off to Silverstone for the Walter Hayes Trophy in a few minutes - the weather forecast isn't favourable with loads of wind & rain to come.


First of the rain stared as I got to the outskirts of Wellingborough and then tipped it down until around 10:30, after which it was just cold & windy. Some good racing despite the conditions, and just about to have a beer or two when the F1 qualifying starts.

Premier Inn wi-fi is useless - it's quicker to use my phone as a hotspot for the Chromebook!


----------



## Ripple (2 Nov 2019)

When your employer pays your wages through an independant accountancy firm (or smth like that) it's a proper rip-off for a poor employee. I was really shocked how much money I lost.

Lesson learnt, looking for another job.


----------



## tyred (2 Nov 2019)

I finished moving all the components from my old winter fixed wheel over to the spare Raleigh Pioneer frame I had and ventured for a 15 mile test ride and really pleased with the outcome. The other frame was always too long in top tube length for me to be truely comfortable. Just a few minor tweaks to complete next weekend before pressing it into service.

I want to get back into riding fixed again. The Pioneer suits my needs as it is more practical as a utility bike than a road bike, has acres of space for wider tyres for the often poorly surfaced minor roads I normally ride on and I also fancy a tour on fixed at some point and the Pioneer is a very practical frame. It also rides very nicely.


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2019)

Ripple said:


> When your employer pays your wages through an independant accountancy firm (or smth like that) it's a proper rip-off for a poor employee. I was really shocked how much money I lost.
> 
> Lesson learnt, looking for another job.


Have they told you what your Tax Code is? Sometimes, in the absence of notification from the Tax Office, employers put you on an "Emergency Tax Code" which is much higher than what you would expect. You shouldn't lose out because of the accountants your employers chose.


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2019)

@Reynard could not find a onesie to fit me. Good thing that I remembered my pyjamas.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard could not find a onesie to fit me. Good thing that I remembered my pyjamas.
> 
> View attachment 491585


----------



## Ripple (2 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> Have they told you what your Tax Code is? Sometimes, in the absence of notification from the Tax Office, employers put you on an "Emergency Tax Code" which is much higher than what you would expect. You shouldn't lose out because of the accountants your employers chose.



I know my tax code and that's not an issue. It's stated on my payslip. Issue is with firm's fees and they deducted 4 (!!!) different types of fees from my earnings. Plus usual NI and income tax. I literally lost about 20% of wages.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think I may have just cooked my oven chips to perfection and beyond !



A bit... crispy... were they?


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> Chocolate and knitting? Who could refuse?



And cat cuddles  And lots of


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2019)

Had a stonking evening of yellow stickering in Tesco, if you can ignore that the only fruit and veg on sticker were a few bags of salad and some melon fingers... That aside, I was on my ownsome - no regulars, no opportunists, so I had first dibs at everything. I suspect the crappy weather kept them all safely tucked up at home. The reductions were quite handy tonight as well...

Came home with a side of salmon, smoked salmon fillets, tuna steaks, langoustines, chipolatas, black pudding, honey roast ham, liver sausage, a large fluted pork pie (the ones they usually cut slices from), six pints of organic milk, earl grey tea, italian herb seasoning mix, several bars of 85% dark chocolate plus a large assortment of pastries from the bakery.

Well made up with the salmon. Paid £4 for the side - it's nearly one and a quarter kilos. Will turn some of it into gravadlax, some into fish pie and and will just steam the rest.

One of the tuna steaks is already in the cats.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Nov 2019)

I put a large slab of frozen food to de-frost in the microwave. Lord knows what it is. We don't label stuff in the freezer round here.

Do you reckon it will end up all over the microwave or in the glass bowl?


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2019)

I would be very very very careful reheating, or re-cooking anything containing rice.

In fact I would never re-heat rice. Is it a stir fry frozen meal?


----------



## slowmotion (3 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> I would be very very very careful reheating, or re-cooking anything containing rice.
> 
> In fact I would never re-heat rice. Is it a stir fry frozen meal?


Thanks for the warning. No, it's something we cobbled together months ago. It could be a risotto or paella. It's still defrosting and appears to have bits of shrimp and other stuff. This could turn out to be a bit of a colonic epic but I'm hungry.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Nov 2019)

I'm happy to report that it turned out to be kedgeree I mistook the egg bits for shrimps.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2019)

Must go... MrsPete needs a cuddle but she doesn't know it yet.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> I would be very very very careful reheating, or re-cooking anything containing rice.
> 
> In fact I would never re-heat rice. Is it a stir fry frozen meal?



Reheat only once, and make sure it's radioactively hot.

I'll do enough rice for two days - once with whatever, and then the next day as egg fried rice. I love egg fried rice... 

P.S. I use a rice cooker. Takes the whole guesswork out of the process. Perfect rice every time.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I'm happy to report that it turned out to be kedgeree I mistook the egg bits for shrimps.



Now that's something I haven't had in a while. Gives me an idea for the coming week or so, as I will have leftover fish, plus I also bought a dozen extra large eggs on sticker tonight as well.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2019)

Anyways, my tea is drunk, my slice of chocolate cake is eaten, so time to head off up my wooden hill. Bed calls.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2019)

This is now Three Years Old.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> This is now Three Years Old.



Shows that we can sustain our mundanity.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> A bit... crispy... were they?


Well ,they certainly weren't underdone !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2019)

Morning.
It is looking a bit yeuky out this morning, but there doesn't seem to be a gale blowing.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Nov 2019)

Good morning. We’re going to Marlow in a minute.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Good morning. We’re going to Marlow in a minute.


Are you hoping to set a new world record , or just a personal best time for the journey ?


----------



## Phaeton (3 Nov 2019)

Today's weather looks the same as yesterdays at the moment, hopefully it won't be


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2019)

Sorry! I have been downstairs and made another  without asking if anyone wanted one .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2019)

We had some sunshine breaking through a little while ago . It's gone now !


----------



## Phaeton (3 Nov 2019)

So far we have managed 1 hour without rain


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> So far we have managed 1 hour without rain





> It will be a drought next !


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2019)

Hosepipe ban by lunchtime, then!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2019)

MrsPete and I are off to B&M soon to purchase some rinse aid.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete and I are off to B&M soon to purchase some rinse aid.


Blue?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2019)

Bit of a damp start to the day outside


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete and I are off to B&M soon to purchase some rinse aid.



You be careful


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete and I are off to B&M soon to purchase some rinse aid.


I don't seem to remember that concert !


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Good morning. We’re going to Marlow in a minute.



Or in a huff, a minute and a huff, or a taxi?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> You be careful


We were 


Illaveago said:


> I don't seem to remember that concert !


Terrible bands playing today 


BTW. B&M didn't have any rinse aid! Not a totally wasted journey as we bought two (yes, two!) bottles of bleach and a silicone oven mitt.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Nov 2019)

Just got back from Marlow, after running The Marlow 7. I beat last years time by 4 seconds! Yay 😀!


----------



## Ripple (3 Nov 2019)

It's just absolutely unbelieveable.    

I had a friend. Haven't seen her since 2004. Somehow I remembered her mobile phone number (surprise No.1) that's also hasn't changed since 2004 (surprise No. 2). So I just phoned her and surprise No. 3 - it's her birthday today (I forgot this)!


----------



## Ripple (3 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> You’re stalking her, aren’t you?



I'm not. 

Can't say more because of Ts & Cs.


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> we bought two (yes, two!) bottles of bleach and a silicone oven mitt.


Sometimes you just have to say what the hell and let rip.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2019)

swee'pea99 said:


> Sometimes you just have to say what the hell and let rip.


Life's too short to hang back.. Live for the moment


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2019)

We have sunshine and blue skies at the moment .

We will be going to see Hazel O'Connor later.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We have sunshine and blue skies at the moment .
> 
> We will be going to see Hazel O'Connor later.


Will You?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2019)

I am in trouble for not noticing that my partner bought some new underwear on Wednesday and I hadn't noticed


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2019)

A dull dreich day here today.

I have been working on a new painting, but didn't do much as the light is so terrible.

But I have made roast tomato and red pepper soup.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2019)

Closed the Caravan today for the winter.  Just 5 months until the next Cycle Chat MTB Weekend - early/mid April. 

On another note, the road in front of my house is covered in grey Welsh Forest Mud. My son has pulled his wheels off his car to get in with the jet wash - he was at Wales Rally last month and it's been a right job getting it all off. The mud is in every knook and cranny (and now over the road). He'll be washing it away !!


----------



## Phaeton (3 Nov 2019)

We went out for breakfast, when we got back the wife asked are we doing the wallpapering or what? I took the what option & went for a bike ride, it was only I got back it was explained what wasn't actually an option.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2019)

My lad is at least washing his car right next to the drain, so most of the mud goes that way, rather than down my drive.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> My lad is at least washing his car right next to the drain, so most of the mud goes that way, rather than down my drive.


Until the drain clogs up!


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Until the drain clogs up!



There isn't 4x4 levels of mud 👅  It's the very fine 'paste' that your bikes get covered in on Welsh trail centres. Although, big clumps of it on a car.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2019)

I am having a  and listening to Everton v Spurs


----------



## Phaeton (3 Nov 2019)

I have to endure Harry Potter as my punishment, until 18:30 that is


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I have to endure Harry Potter as my punishment, until 18:30 that is



Actually, that's not so bad as punishments go...


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Nov 2019)

I am having a Magnum.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2019)

F1 from Texas on the radio, a plate of pasta bake and a tortie cat on my lap. Purrfect for a damp autumn evening.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Nov 2019)

We still don’t have any central heating.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I have to endure Harry Potter as my punishment, until 18:30 that is



You know Christmas is coming when Harry re-runs come on TV.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2019)

I have all the books and all the films on DVD...


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> I would be very very very careful reheating, or re-cooking anything containing rice.
> 
> In fact I would never re-heat rice. Is it a stir fry frozen meal?



I can speak from experience, my wife & I had rice in a meal at a new cafe. We were without a car & traveled home by train. My wife made it to the railway station, I made it to our back door.



Reynard said:


> P.S. I use a rice cooker. Takes the whole guesswork out of the process. Perfect rice every time.



I find 1/3 cup rice to 2/3 cup water & cook till no water visible perfect. Ideal point is where it still slides across the pan.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Nov 2019)

Lovely walk round local lake in better than forecast weather.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Nov 2019)

A scary combination, although i am finding the choccies slightly more interesting


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> A scary combination, although i am finding the choccies slightly more interesting
> View attachment 491687



I had toblerone while listening to the race.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> You know Christmas is coming when Harry re-runs come on TV.


Not Area 51


----------



## Jenkins (3 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> This is now Three Years Old.


And we didn't get it a card


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2019)

We had a great evening! Hazel O'Connor was a trio of 3 females.

The sax was great !


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2019)

Hazel, O and Connor?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2019)

I have been to the church book sale. I also got the first four seasons of _The Venture Brothers_ on DVD. 17 out of 18 years of South Park were also available. I also got some books by Fyodor Dostoevsky, Cormack McCarthy, and Anthony Trollope. 
VHS, and some audio cassettes of a Handel opera were also available, BTW.
Full set of _Brideshead Revisited._


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2019)

I've spent an unproductive evening spent looking at ring binders online. Irritating that the sort I'm looking for only seem to be available as a bulk order.

I want six.

Not twelve, not a hundred. Six. Aaaargh.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2019)

Perhaps you could find others who also need binders, and buy them as a cooperative.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2019)

I suppose I could do, but can't think of anyone I know who would want any... 

A dozen isn't entirely unmanageable to be fair; it means I'd have some spares. Because it's sod's law that if I buy six, then if I ever want another one etc, they won't be available anymore. You know how it is.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2019)

Ooops, I just may have acquired another small collection of photos for my archive...


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2019)

I'd better toddle off to bed. Nunnight.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Nov 2019)

My daughter bribed me to go to her flat and put up some IKEA shelves. I have all the tools and fixings and I know how to do it. It should have taken less than an hour but IKEA had other ideas. On every bracket there was a glossy plastic label wrapped around the 4mm diameter metal wire......and they really don't want to move. Finger nails could find an edge but they don't peel. I tried using a pan scrubber which was good at trashing the label but left a tenacious sticky slime that refused to move. After 25 minutes on one label, I gave up and put the shelves up with the labels in place. Fortunately, I have some entirely evil planet-busting, global warming solvents at home to deal with this.

Do you think that Greta would have a word with her moronic fellow countrymen?


----------



## raleighnut (4 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> My daughter bribed me to go to her flat and put up some IKEA shelves. I have all the tools and fixings and I know how to do it. It should have taken less than an hour but IKEA had other ideas. On every bracket there was a glossy plastic label wrapped around the 4mm diameter metal wire......and they are really don't want to move. Finger nails could find an edge but they don't peel. I tried using a pan scrubber which was good at trashing the label but left a tenacious sticky slime that refused to move. After 25 minutes on one label, I gave up and put the shelves up with the labels in place. Fortunately, I have some entirely evil planet-busting, global warming solvents at home to deal with this.
> 
> Do you think that Greta would have a word with her moronic fellow countrymen?
> View attachment 491715


White Spirit should shift the residue.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2019)

So who has pinched my work mojo ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> On every bracket there was a glossy plastic label wrapped around the 4mm diameter metal wire......and they really don't want to move.



Try cleaning alcohol or nail polish remover.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> So who has pinched my work mojo ?



Don't look at me, I haven't got it.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> My daughter bribed me to go to her flat and put up some IKEA shelves. I have all the tools and fixings and I know how to do it. It should have taken less than an hour but IKEA had other ideas. On every bracket there was a glossy plastic label wrapped around the 4mm diameter metal wire......and they really don't want to move. Finger nails could find an edge but they don't peel. I tried using a pan scrubber which was good at trashing the label but left a tenacious sticky slime that refused to move. After 25 minutes on one label, I gave up and put the shelves up with the labels in place. Fortunately, I have some entirely evil planet-busting, global warming solvents at home to deal with this.
> 
> Do you think that Greta would have a word with her moronic fellow countrymen?
> View attachment 491715


It was a bit like that trying to open the plastic wrapper on a CD so that Hazel O'Connor could sign it for us ! I used my car keys in the end to break the plastic !


----------



## Phaeton (4 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> So who has pinched my work mojo ?


You had some to begin with, mine left a long time ago


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2019)

I think I may need to tighten my bike brakes soon.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Nov 2019)

Had a few days away from the forum and it's good to see the mundanity continues. 

On Friday, I had two separate interviews with people from the same company. It was different because the first was buy video chat with Google Hangouts (I didn't know that this service still existed). In usual technology-fashion, we had to also use WhatsApp for the presentation part when Google Hangouts refused to share the interviewer's screen. Whether I get the job or not is an exercise in wait-and-see.

Yesterday, I fitted a new pull cord power switch for the shower. My life is that exciting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Had a few days away from the forum and it's good to see the mundanity continues.
> 
> On Friday, I had two separate interviews with people from the same company. It was different because the first was buy video chat with Google Hangouts (I didn't know that this service still existed). In usual technology-fashion, we had to also use WhatsApp for the presentation part when Google Hangouts refused to share the interviewer's screen. Whether I get the job or not is an exercise in wait-and-see.



I hope this one works out @LeetleGreyCells.



LeetleGreyCells said:


> Yesterday, I fitted a new pull cord power switch for the shower. My life is that exciting.



We don't have a power chord on our shower; I'm all envious now.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Had a few days away from the forum and it's good to see the mundanity continues.
> 
> On Friday, I had two separate interviews with people from the same company. It was different because the first was buy video chat with Google Hangouts (I didn't know that this service still existed). In usual technology-fashion, we had to also use WhatsApp for the presentation part when Google Hangouts refused to share the interviewer's screen. Whether I get the job or not is an exercise in wait-and-see.
> 
> Yesterday, I fitted a new pull cord power switch for the shower. My life is that exciting.


Good luck !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Nov 2019)

Thanks, fingers are firmly crossed!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2019)

I think I must have enjoyed myself too much last night as I'm feeling shattered today !


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think I must have enjoyed myself too much last night as I'm feeling shattered today !



Hope it was worth it.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Nov 2019)

I’ve been out, just got back. Doesn’t look like I’ve missed any thing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve been out, just got back. Doesn’t look like I’ve missed any thing.



I did consider an account of the dustbin lorry picking up the rubbish outside but I thought that would be too exciting. 

I'm stuck here for another 25 minutes. I'm not able to do anything useful because I'm not applying for anything until I get an answer from the place I was interviewed a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> My daughter bribed me to go to her flat and put up some IKEA shelves. I have all the tools and fixings and I know how to do it. It should have taken less than an hour but IKEA had other ideas. On every bracket there was a glossy plastic label wrapped around the 4mm diameter metal wire......and they really don't want to move. Finger nails could find an edge but they don't peel. I tried using a pan scrubber which was good at trashing the label but left a tenacious sticky slime that refused to move. After 25 minutes on one label, I gave up and put the shelves up with the labels in place. Fortunately, I have some entirely evil planet-busting, global warming solvents at home to deal with this.
> 
> Do you think that Greta would have a word with her moronic fellow countrymen?
> View attachment 491715


You could use Goo-Gone, more of a citrus based solvent. Smells nice, does a job on stickers and tape. Don't know if the U.K. has it.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You could use Goo-Gone, more of a citrus based solvent. Smells nice, does a job on stickers and tape. Don't know if the U.K. has it.


I have some sticky label remover made, I think, by Rocol but I didn't have it with me. The only solvents in my daughter's flat were nail varnish remover and vodka. Using the latter obviously would have been a criminal waste. I was a bit concerned that varnish remover might fubar the paint.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You had some to begin with, mine left a long time ago



Not an awful lot lately


----------



## slowmotion (4 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It was a bit like that trying to open the plastic wrapper on a CD so that Hazel O'Connor could sign it for us ! I used my car keys in the end to break the plastic !


I feel your pain. I've done that dozens of times. The wretched plastic wrappers are tighter than bark on a tree.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2019)

Alcohol hand gel works a treat on sticky label goo.

I had a chicken sandwich, two  and a banana for lunch.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I have some sticky label remover made, I think, by Rocol but I didn't have it with me. The only solvents in my daughter's flat were nail varnish remover and vodka. Using the latter obviously would have been a criminal waste. I was a bit concerned that varnish remover might fubar the paint.



If you drink the Vodka you may come up with a few more ideas: at the very least you won't worry about using nail varnish remover.

In practice the nail varnish remover doesn't seem to affect baked on paint.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you drink the Vodka you may come up with a few more ideas: at the very least you won't worry about using nail varnish remover.
> 
> In practice the nail varnish remover doesn't seem to affect baked on paint.


I don't touch the stuff even though I have, on occasions, allowed ethanol to enter the Sacred Temple that is my body.


----------



## roadrash (4 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> the Sacred Temple that is my body.




mrs roadrash says my body is like a temple...…………...its in ruins


----------



## slowmotion (4 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> mrs roadrash says my body is like a temple...…………...its in ruins


Could I suggest a course in archaeology?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> mrs roadrash says my body is like a temple...…………...its in ruins



That's the sort of encouragement and comfort you need from your life companion.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I don't touch the stuff even though I have, on occasions, allowed ethanol to enter the Sacred Temple that is my body.



And the Vodka?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2019)

I've just remembered that I'd promised to do something sociable this evening.

Well, poo.

At least I have tomorrow off...


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> And the Vodka?


There for the next time, maybe.


----------



## Ripple (4 Nov 2019)

I've seen loads of strange stuff at different workplaces over the years but this one ... C'mon really ?

Line leader and one of fork truck drivers smoking weed during work in a place full of cardboard. 

Manager's words - "well ... we can't do anything about it".

I'm speechless.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2019)

Got supper ingredients all prepped. Chinese night here chez Casa Reynard.

Hoisin duck, sesame noodles and stir fried veg (onion, sweet pepper, carrot, courgette and savoy cabbage)

Now sat back with a


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2019)

Oh, and slightly non-Chinese, got roasted tomato and sweet pepper soup.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hope it was worth it.


Yes ! We had a great evening!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2019)

I have now finished being sociable.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have now finished being sociable.


And?


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> And?


He’s not telling you.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Nov 2019)

Ripple said:


> I've seen loads of strange stuff at different workplaces over the years but this one ... C'mon really ?
> 
> Line leader and one of fork truck drivers smoking weed during work in a place full of cardboard.
> 
> ...


[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CFTIOQCqTc[/media]


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> He’s not telling you.


I thought he might have said he was going to bed, to sleep, to dream of what may be...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> And?



You read my post, that was quite enough social interaction for the evening.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> So who has pinched my work mojo ?


Mine was at home enjoying a second week off work while I went back in - perhaps yours popped round for a cuppa.

Such an exciting day - deleted 40 of the 48 emails having read the message header and decided that was enough, deleted another as a duplicate of one I needed to finish a report from before the week off (both arrived after I'd finished) and the rest got deleted after skim reading. By late morning was so bored I pre-spent this month's Premium Bond winnings on some music from Amazon and 3 gig tickets which resulted in having to book a couple more days off work to go to the gigs!

Only four more days to put up with work this week!


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2019)

Thornton's seville caramel chocolates.

Just sayin'


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Thornton's seville caramel chocolates.
> 
> Just sayin'


Enough to go round?


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Enough to go round?



There was only one in the box


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> There was only one in the box


And you kept it all for yourself!


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> And you kept it all for yourself!



Was the first time I tasted one.

I'd buy a whole damn box of them if I could...


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Was the first time I tasted one.
> 
> I'd buy a whole damn box of them if I could...


Only one in a box of _"Thorntons seville caramel chocolates"_?


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Only one in a box of _"Thorntons seville caramel chocolates"_?



No LOL

In a box of their Continental Assortment.

Which is also really nice, as it has my favourite Alpini ones in there.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2019)

A touch of late night scrapbooking and a


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I don't touch the stuff even though I have, on occasions, allowed ethanol to enter the Sacred Temple that is my body.




The are temples, 






... And there are temples.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2019)

Morning world of cc , lets hope my work's pc plays ball today


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2019)

Sharing an office with 20 odd year olds. Its like being a dad. Sink always filled to top, drainer never emptied, explosions of food in microwave and rotting food in fridge.

Just pulled this lot out of the fridge that's rotting. No wonder both fridges are full.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2019)

Oohh look at this they all keep saying. Yes its farkin yours... kids


----------



## Phaeton (5 Nov 2019)

I chose to do it with a more sledgehammer approach, I sent an email around on Monday advising the cleaner was putting anything that did not have an owner label on it in the bin on Wednesday. If I remember correctly only 1 item was saved.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2019)

Plans for this morning are now shot as the Elder and Younger Son (17 and 13) are claiming illness and are here all morning. Poo.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Nov 2019)

I’ve burned my toast.

the boiler man is here to install new boiler. 😃 He is very tall , about 6’12” I reckon.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2019)

Morning it is a bit grey here!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2019)

I've been tidying up and am now having a rest for a while !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2019)

He was right you know !
I looked online to see if I could find his cake recipe and it isn't there ! 

I wonder if it was like a Victoria sponge ?


----------



## Phaeton (5 Nov 2019)

I have a headache


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2019)

Cholesterol Tests are back and I've dropped from 7.5 to 5 in a few months . Happy with that (on a low statin dose - looks like it's genetics). 

On another note, one of my other tests come back low - last test was high as the bloods were taken 'after' my meds. So, pharmacist said oh it's a bit high, you don't need the meds - I explained I needed it daily , so don't take it that morning before the test (taken 24h earlier) - yes it came back low as expected as it lasts 24 hours. 

So back to the docs for a non-urgent check up - not seen him since June.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Nov 2019)

Mine are not very good, although cholesterol is okay, blood sugar is not. Amend diet. lose a stone or few, watch carbohydrates, exercise more.


----------



## tyred (5 Nov 2019)

I am about to repair a puncture on my mountain bike.


----------



## tyred (5 Nov 2019)

Tube successfully patched, offending article removed from tyre tread, wheel replaced on bike, time for a little ride.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2019)

Oooh! I'm cold !
The church put on a good firework display but I've got cold from waiting for them to light the fireworks .
We had a bit of a family gathering in our garden to watch them .


----------



## Jenkins (5 Nov 2019)

I appear to have purchased another gig ticket - I need to get out more less!


----------



## Ripple (5 Nov 2019)

I feel sleepy and tired and it's 1 hour of driving before I will get home.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Nov 2019)

Went to local firework display in the rain tonight. Some lovely fireworks. We escaped before the finale so we didn't get stuck in the crowd bottlenecks.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Nov 2019)

Lunch:
Game suet pudding (venison, pheasant and rabbit) with mash and buttered greens 14.95


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2019)

Soz bods, been crazy busy here chez Casa Reynard today. Finally had the chance to sit down and unwind.

Lovely supper though. 

Roasted tomato & red pepper soup, followed by fish pie made with salmon & parsley sauce and topped with mash and cave-aged cheddar, plus buttered leeks and savoy cabbage on the side. I may have eaten too much. 

Used some of the salmon side I bought on yellow sticker on Saturday night, and a big bunch of parsley from the garden. The only full price items I used i.e. not on yellow sticker or on offer were milk and potatoes.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2019)

Time for bed, the little one said.

Have to be up early doors to do my CP volunteering.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Time for bed, the little one said.
> 
> Have to be up early doors to do my CP volunteering.


Early to bed and early to rise, isn't supposed to work like this. An hour into the day is early enough.

Didn't the Little One say _Roll Over_ by the way?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2019)

I'm not going to the "Training course" this morning because I'm an anarchic rebel. Yeah man, against the machine et, c.

Also, I need to call my prospective employer and find out if they will be, if you see what I mean.

I've been "Invited" to "discuss my employment prospects" by the Employment Agency on Friday so I'd like some good news.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2019)

How many discarded / spent fireworks will be littering the cyclepath today i wonder ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> How many discarded / spent fireworks will be littering the cyclepath today i wonder ?



We have to wait until new years day for that fun and games...


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Nov 2019)

Bluerrrrggg. Heathrow Airport.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Nov 2019)

What a cracking morning, bit chilly for my summer gloves but a nice ride to work.

New virgin sim only contract as i got fed up with carphones ID network.. £8 a month for a phone that now works


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2019)

Morning! There was a lovely red sky this morning.
The church fireworks was well attended by the crowds of people walking away after the display. Apparently they sold 400 hot dogs.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2019)

I was just thinking!
As a show stopper on the Great British Bake Off. If they were to put a lot of poppy seeds in a cake it could make them fail a drugs test .


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not going to the "Training course" this morning because I'm an anarchic rebel. Yeah man, against the machine et, c.
> 
> Also, *I need to call my prospective employer *and find out if they will be, if you see what I mean.
> 
> I've been "Invited" to "discuss my employment prospects" by the Employment Agency on Friday so I'd like some good news.



Of course, the person who I need to talk to isn't there, so I'm now stuck by the phone.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Of course, the person who I need to talk to isn't there, so I'm now stuck by the phone.


Landline?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Landline?



Yup. That's my fault though as I won't give out my cell phone number.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yup. That's my fault though as *I won't give out my cell phone number. *


Don't blame for doing that.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Of course, the person who I need to talk to isn't there, so I'm now stuck by the phone.





Andy in Germany said:


> Yup. That's my fault though as I won't give out my cell phone number.


Could you divert your landline to your mobile?


----------



## Phaeton (6 Nov 2019)

I have a VoIP number I give out that I divert to my mobile so they never ring the house phone


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Could you divert your landline to your mobile?



That sounds suspiciously like a technical thing.


----------



## mybike (6 Nov 2019)

Ho hum, after a year we'd managed to get a social worker to advise/help with our care for my mother. First meeting was to be today. Wife slept badly, presumably nerves, then got a call, social worker has called in sick!

In other news, it's raining.


----------



## mybike (6 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That sounds suspiciously like a technical thing.



When I worked for a mobile telephone company, my desk phone diverted to my mobile. It was OK except for those times when I was on holiday.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Nov 2019)

Whenever I'm in my office & the wife starts her car up outside my phone connects to the bluetooth of her car. It's fine until she comes home & I'm on the phone when somebody suddenly starts talking to her not me


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2019)

Just went to the post office.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Whenever I'm in my office & the wife starts her car up outside my phone connects to the bluetooth of her car. It's fine until she comes home & I'm on the phone when somebody suddenly starts talking to her not me


Awkward - especially when the girlfriend calls... 

(Someone was bound to say it...)


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2019)

I telephoned the doctor's surgery for an appointment at 08.00 this morning only to be told that there are no doctors there today! 
Regular doctors are off duty and the booked locom didn't show up.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Awkward - especially when the girlfriend calls...
> 
> (Someone was bound to say it...)


I don't pair that phone [purposely]


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Nov 2019)

I am now in Edinburgh, Princes Street if you’re interested, which I’m quite certain you are not.


----------



## Threevok (6 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I am now in Edinburgh, Princes Street if you’re interested, which I’m quite certain you are not.



Actually, I am

What's it like when you're sober ?

I've never tried it


----------



## Phaeton (6 Nov 2019)

Threevok said:


> Actually, I am
> What's it like when you're sober ?
> I've never tried it


Are you one of those annoying people who start drinking on the train?


----------



## Paulus (6 Nov 2019)

The cat has just lost another collar and disc, that make three this week.🐱


----------



## Threevok (6 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Are you one of those annoying people who start drinking on the train?



Heaven Forbid 

You have to wait for the train to reach Caerphilly, before you are allowed alcohol


----------



## Threevok (6 Nov 2019)

Paulus said:


> The cat has just lost another collar and disc, that make three this week.🐱



Keep your eye out. When that started happening to ours, it was a neighbor who was removing them, shortly before she stole our cat


----------



## Phaeton (6 Nov 2019)

Threevok said:


> Keep your eye out. When that started happening to ours, it was a neighbor who was removing them, shortly before she stole our cat


Can you steal a cat? Our daughter has one that rarely come home now, but only because he's decided to live elsewhere, he's also almost doubled in size, which we suspect is the reason he doesn't come home.


----------



## Threevok (6 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Can you steal a cat? Our daughter has one that rarely come home now, but only because he's decided to live elsewhere, he's also almost doubled in size, which we suspect is the reason he doesn't come home.



Legally, i'm not sure

However, after three missing collars, the cat failed to come home.

Three years later, i'm sat outside the house, when an elderly lady (four doors up) opens her front door to answer it - and out follows our cat 

A few years later, our next door neighbor had her white Persian go missing. Three months later, he can been seen sitting in the old lady's front window.

Unlike me, the matter was perused and she got the cat back


----------



## Speicher (6 Nov 2019)

There is something hiding in my garden, under a pyracantha. It is dark behind a low wall, and probs now quite damp. The hider makes a noise like  bib bib bib beep...…(pause) bib dib peep.

Is that a frog? or a bihernating frog?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> There is something hiding in my garden, under a pyracantha. It is dark behind a low wall, and probs now quite damp. The hider makes a noise like  bib bib bib beep...…(pause) bib dib peep.
> 
> Is that a frog? or a bihernating frog?


A Morse toad ? 

Couldn't help myself ! 

Sorry !


----------



## Threevok (6 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> A Morse toad ?
> 
> Couldn't help myself !
> 
> Sorry !



If you can't see it, perhaps it has a croaking device


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2019)

Some possible employers want me to have a 'trainers certificate' which is issued by that august body the "Industrie und Handwerkkammer"; which translates very roughly as the "Trade and Industry association".

I don't need one because my qualification covers everything they teach. However, the TIA doesn't like this, which is is why it has just taken a week of grumpy phone calls to get them to even send the form.

Officially because they "want to keep standards high" but cynics may suggest it's because the course costs upwards of a thousand Euros and the certificate costs 25 €.

They have already said I'm not going to get a trainers certificate, even if I can prove that I'm already qualified. Instead, I they will possibly issue me with a certificate to say that I don't need the certificate. (because otherwise I need the certificate).

I am not making this up, it is a "_Befreiungsschein"_, literally a "certificate of release or exemption".

In other words they aren't going to admit I'm qualified, but instead they'll graciously send me a certificate that 'exempts' me from the usual requirement.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Nov 2019)

Very similar in the UK, I went on the Part P electrical course a few years ago, it was nothing about being able to do the job, it was all about filling the forms in correctly & signing you up to the insurance scheme.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Some possible employers want me to have a 'trainers certificate' which is issued by that august body the "Industrie und Handwerkkammer"; which translates very roughly as the "Trade and Industry association".
> 
> I don't need one because my qualification covers everything they teach. However, the TIA doesn't like this sort of thing. This is is nwhy it has just taken a week of grumpy phone calls to get them to even send the form.
> 
> ...


If you tried yourself, you couldn’t make up something so daft. Bureaucracy at its best.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> There is something hiding in my garden, under a pyracantha. It is dark behind a low wall, and probs now quite damp. The hider makes a noise like  bib bib bib beep...…(pause) bib dib peep.
> 
> Is that a frog? or a bihernating frog?


Might just be waiting to hop it elsewhere.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2019)

Did my CP volunteering this morning. Got to cuddle some fabulous blue and tortie kittens. 

Had a lovely walk in the community orchard afterwards, and picked some more Green Harvey and Cockett's Red apples. Also picked some meddlars.

Time for lunch, bbl xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Might just be waiting to hop it elsewhere.



I wonder what further terrible jokes this event will spawn.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> There is something hiding in my garden, under a pyracantha. It is dark behind a low wall, and probs now quite damp. The hider makes a noise like  bib bib bib beep...…(pause) bib dib peep.
> 
> Is that a frog? or a bihernating frog?


Is it a jabberwocky? 🤔


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wonder what further terrible jokes this event will spawn.


If it croaks, we may never know what it is/was.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> If it croaks, we may never know what it is/was.


By pure coincidence I'm drinking a beer called "What are frogs?" 
View attachment 491978


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not going to the "Training course" this morning because I'm an anarchic rebel. Yeah man, against the machine et, c.
> 
> Also, I need to call my prospective employer and find out if they will be, if you see what I mean.
> 
> I've been "Invited" to "discuss my employment prospects" by the Employment Agency on Friday so I'd like some good news.



And after calling for three times they've finally told me that I'm not getting the job: They want one person to cover all the areas.

Which means someone else can deal with the H&S Nightmare once a month. 

It also means that we will likely be moving house in the next year, because that was the only real option from the local area. We shall see what happens.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Nov 2019)

Just bought my poppy.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> If it croaks, we may never know what it is/was.


We had a frog which lived underneath our wooden shed. Whenever we opened the door it would creak and the frog underneath would answer it !


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2019)

Lunch was a very fine roll filled with sliced turkey, cave-aged cheddar and coleslaw, plus two  and a lovely pear.

Did a whole load of oddments this afternoon buy which time the light was too poor to do much on my painting.

I now have a  and a kit kat.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2019)

I'm cooking chicken thighs in oxo, roast spuds and mixed veg.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm cooking chicken thighs in oxo, roast spuds and mixed veg.



Sounds good. 

A "bitsas" night here tonight. Still got soup, plus there's the duck & noodles, some leftover buttered cabbage, a pack of prawn toast, and I've made a chocolate and custard pudding.

For the latter, I had a chocolate bombe thing that I'd forgotten about. Still tasted ok, but was a bit dry, so I broke it into chunks and it's soaking in a mix of egg, milk, vanilla and nutmeg. Half an hour in the oven should do that nicely.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> And after calling for three times they've finally told me that I'm not getting the job: They want one person to cover all the areas.
> 
> Which means someone else can deal with the H&S Nightmare once a month.
> 
> It also means that we will likely be moving house in the next year, because that was the only real option from the local area. We shall see what happens.


Sorry it's turned out that way. Hope you find something soon, or without moving too far to find it.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sounds good.



It was lovely!


----------



## Phaeton (6 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> It was lovely!
> 
> 
> View attachment 492006


Greedy one of them would have done


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Greedy one of them would have done



It's exactly what i was thinking!


----------



## slowmotion (6 Nov 2019)

I just found 50p in coins in the filter of our washing machine.





Let's face it, life doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Greedy one of them would have done



Indeed, one of those did me nicely, my Good Lady enjoyed the other one.


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2019)

just me that could eat both plates then


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I just found 50p in coins in the filter of our washing machine.
> View attachment 492009
> 
> 
> Let's face it, life doesn't get much better than that.


They appear to be 20p pieces.


----------



## roadrash (6 Nov 2019)

2x 20p +2x5p = 50p


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> just me that could eat both plates then


Why the plates, the food would be better for you.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> just me that could eat both plates then



No,I could have cleared both plates, I just didn't want to be greedy


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> It was lovely!
> 
> 
> View attachment 492006



I looked a that and thought "That looks so British..." 

Sometimes I realise how long I'be been away.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2019)

The restaurant that MrsPete and I went to today for a Senior Citizens fish & chip lunch is the only place I've ever been to that provides a pair of scissors to access the sachets of sauce... 

Mind you, there were few there that had teeth to rip open the sachets 😂


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> They appear to be 20p pieces.



Well obviously, _they've been washed_, 

duh...


----------



## gbb (6 Nov 2019)

We (the maintenance team) have sleepwalked into a long period of no wage rises,. Personally I gained a big chunk 4 years ago when I dropped my hours around 20% for no loss of earnings so I was happy enough, but the team are getting p1ssed off and one has left, prompting HR to look at his settlement...and discovered he (and me) wasnt being given our proper allotment of holidays....so, I'm apparently I have 5 days extra to book before the new year. A small bonus but something in the right direction


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Sorry it's turned out that way. Hope you find something soon, or without moving too far to find it.



I'm more annoyed at the way it was handled to be honest, the person I spoke to was the person who suggested changing the requirements in the first place and from their response today they had obviously changed their mind back some time ago, while I spent last week waiting and not applying for another job because I'd been given the impression I had a very good chance of getting this one.

This process is annoying but it is also helping me figure out more clearly which branch I'd like to aim for, and also helping my confidence because wherever I've gone, the clients and my peers have all been really positive about how I work and what I do, so I'm not being refused because I can't do the job, rather for logistical or administrative reasons I have no control over.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Nov 2019)

Earlier today I found a one pound coin in a crack in the pavement in Princes Street, Edinburgh.

I’m in Edinburgh by the way, Scotland. It’s cold and wet. We had an amazing dinner at Kyloe.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well obviously, _they've been washed_,
> 
> duh...


Are you saying Slowmotion is into money laundering?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Are you saying Slowmotion is into money laundering?



If he is, he's making a staggering loss so far...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Earlier today I found a one pound coin in a crack in the pavement in Princes Street, Edinburgh.
> 
> We had an amazing dinner at Kyloe.



From a pound? Not bad prices in Edinburgh.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> From a pound? Not bad prices in Edinburgh.


Where'd he eat I wonder. Maybe we could all go.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where'd he eat I wonder. Maybe we could all go.



Unless he's done a final clearance yellow sticker special...


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Unless he's done a final clearance yellow sticker special...


How'd he cook it on a Yellow Sticker Special though?


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> How'd he cook it on a Yellow Sticker Special though?



Could've been a large Walker's pork pie off the deli counter (67p) and a tub of "finest" coleslaw (32p), and he'd still have change... 

That's what I paid for such on Saturday.  And no need to cook either.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Could've been a large Walker's pork pie off the deli counter (67p) and a tub of "finest" coleslaw (32p), and he'd still have change...
> 
> That's what I paid for such on Saturday.  And no need to cook either.


He bought(and cooked?) for more than one.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> He bought(and cooked?) for more than one.



I'm not sure you can eat one of these massive pork pies in one go - they're definitely for sharing. Or a large tub of coleslaw for that matter.

Unless people seem to eat twice as much as I do...


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2019)

I have mounted and labeled three of the five photos I bought for my scrapbook.

Am now settling down with a


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have mounted and labeled three of the five photos I bought for my scrapbook.
> 
> Am now settling down with a


Just a cuppa?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2019)

Another fun packed day ahead me thinks today 
Just not sure how much more I can take


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Nov 2019)

What a horrible morning.... At least the reservoirs will be full.. 
Rain forecast for bloody days


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Earlier today I found a one pound coin in a crack in the pavement in Princes Street, Edinburgh.
> 
> I’m in Edinburgh by the way, Scotland. It’s cold and wet. We had an amazing dinner at Kyloe.


Ah! I see . I thought you might have been on Google Maps and spotted that £1 coin .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2019)

It is sunny here but the ground is wet.
It would be nice to go for a ride on a bike if the weather holds as I haven't been for a ride now for over a month!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2019)

Ooh! Bloodhound has got up to 501 m.p.h.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Nov 2019)

Walking my daughter to school, we got a little wet. Every drain is overflowing, roads are flooded (as the parents that drive to school attested, poor them...). It's raining so hard, I've had to change my clothes as my bottom half specifically was saturated by rainwater. The walk did help my daughter and I to become a little quicker on our feet - drivers still felt the need to drive at 30 MPH through the very large puddles, spraying water up onto the footpath; fortunately, we were a little too quick for their inconsideration and avoided a soaking each time.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm not sure you can eat one of these massive pork pies in one go - they're definitely for sharing. Or a large tub of coleslaw for that matter.
> 
> Unless people seem to eat twice as much as I do...


I used to be able to get through a 2lber in my youth but they take me a couple of days now.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Nov 2019)

I’m still in Edinburgh.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2019)

I've managed to get a doctors appointment this morning! In fact, I'm sat sitting staring at the monitor, waiting for my name to pop up..


----------



## mybike (7 Nov 2019)

Filling in a government form online. My brain hurts.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is sunny here but the ground is wet.
> It would be nice to go for a ride on a bike if the weather holds as I haven't been for a ride now for over a month!



I've got out on my bike, mojo was weak but I managed it, the roads are wet and slippery but the suns out, currently in the cafe with a bacon sarnie.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> Filling in a government form online. My brain hurts.


But there isn't one at the moment !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2019)

I managed to dig my Dawes Shadow out as it has got mudguards. It was a bit of a struggle getting going at first but I pressed on .
I did my usual route as far as the Roebuck but then turned off for Corsham. I returned to the Roebuck and then completed my usual route. I think it was 8 miles in total.
It was lovely and sunny but the wind was cold and made my brain freeze.
There are a lot of large puddles around .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Nov 2019)

I've been abducted by aliens, send help.


----------



## mybike (7 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> But there isn't one at the moment !



They still manage to produce forms. This one's for a stamp duty tax rebate, so it had to be done.

In other news, it's raining & the neighbour's moat is filling nicely.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I've been abducted by aliens, send help.



Where?


----------



## gbb (7 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Where?


Alpha Centauri, it could take us a while....


----------



## Phaeton (7 Nov 2019)

Workshop is flooded out, had to clear out the drains & put a pump down the manhole & pump that out onto the road to stop the garage flooding.


----------



## dave r (7 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I managed to dig my Dawes Shadow out as it has got mudguards. It was a bit of a struggle getting going at first but I pressed on .
> I did my usual route as far as the Roebuck but then turned off for Corsham. I returned to the Roebuck and then completed my usual route. I think it was 8 miles in total.
> It was lovely and sunny but the wind was cold and made my brain freeze.
> There are a lot of large puddles around .



Yes, I've been through some substantial puddles this morning, my fixed needs cleaning now, 50 miles covered and its stayed dry, though its going black as I type.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Nov 2019)

Just been back out looks like it's now holding it's own, switched the pump on again for another 10 minutes just to give it a little helping hand. Can't do anything about the workshop as it's coming through the walls


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2019)

Just found a place advertising a job. Problem is, it is the other side of Stuttgart and the commute will take a stressful hour and a bit one way. However it is well within the 50km that I'm expected to apply, and as I'm going to the Employmernt agency tomorrow I probably should look into it.

Look down requirements: "Applicant must have minibus licence"

Call and ask about this. Yes, absolutely essential, because I'd have to taxi people around as part of the job for some reason.

Problem solved...


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just found a place advertising a job. Problem is, it is the other side of Stuttgart and the commute will take a stressful hour and a bit one way. However it is well within the 50km that I'm expected to apply, and as I'm going to the Employmernt agency tomorrow I probably should look into it.
> 
> Look down requirements: "Applicant must have minibus licence"
> 
> ...


They are not doing anything to help cut down on carbon emissions then ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> They are not doing anything to help cut down on carbon emissions then ?



It would appear not, sadly.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2019)

Busy day getting stuff squared away before the weekend, as I am judging at the Seal Point Siamese show on Saturday, and want to get my show reports done on Sunday while everything is still fresh in my mind.

At least I don't need to cook tonight - loads of "bitsas" in the fridge. I don't mind a plate of random items, as it's all tasty and I hate throwing away food.

And a real mundanity - I have bought a daylight bulb for my desk lamp.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just a cuppa?



Yes, just a cuppa.

And I have a  right now while sat down and watching the news.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Busy day getting stuff squared away before the weekend, as I am judging at the Seal Point Siamese show on Saturday, and want to get my show reports done on Sunday while everything is still fresh in my mind.
> 
> At least I don't need to cook tonight - loads of "bitsas" in the fridge. I don't mind a plate of random items, as it's all tasty and I hate throwing away food.
> 
> *And a real mundanity - I have bought a daylight bulb for my desk lamp.*


Is it a British Summertime or some other time one?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Nov 2019)

The aliens have dropped me off at the pub. Turns out they just wanted to talk bikes.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Is it a British Summertime or some other time one?



Dunno, didn't say anything about that on the box.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Nov 2019)

I’m in bed, in Edinburgh.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Dunno, didn't say anything about that on the box.


You get caught in the rain, British Summer, it'll be your fault for not checking.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> You get caught in the rain, British Summer, it'll be your fault for not checking.



Dunno what rain and BST has anything to do with watercolours...


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Dunno what rain and BST has anything to do with watercolours...


Paint will run for starters.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Paint will run for starters.



I'm not one of these nutters who paints landscapes outdoors in all weathers


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2019)

Been at the theatre and some unusually tall, fat man with a trilby hat sat in front of me and blocked my view of the stage.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2019)

Today work mostly involved two container loads of Haribo Goldbears.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Today work mostly involved two container loads of Haribo Goldbears.


For yourself!!


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2019)

Indulging in a bit of late night scrapbooking.

None of the places in town that sold stationery had any foolscap arch lever files. So Amazon or the Bay of E it is, then...


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Indulging in a bit of late night scrapbooking.
> 
> None of the places in town that sold stationery had any foolscap arch lever files. So Amazon or the Bay of E it is, then...


The Range near you?


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> The Range near you?



'fraid not. All the nearest ones (Peterborough, King's Lynn, Bury St Edmunds) involve a 50 mile round trip. Bit pointless really.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> 'fraid not. All the nearest ones (Peterborough, King's Lynn, Bury St Edmunds) involve a 50 mile round trip. Bit pointless really.


Viking do them, and they deliver.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm more annoyed at the way it was handled to be honest, the person I spoke to was the person who suggested changing the requirements in the first place and from their response today they had obviously changed their mind back some time ago, while I spent last week waiting and not applying for another job because I'd been given the impression I had a very good chance of getting this one.
> 
> This process is annoying but it is also helping me figure out more clearly which branch I'd like to aim for, and also helping my confidence because wherever I've gone, the clients and my peers have all been really positive about how I work and what I do, so I'm not being refused because I can't do the job, rather for logistical or administrative reasons I have no control over.


If you really want a bureaucratic challenge, come to the States!


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2019)

Anyways, time for a


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> If you really want a bureaucratic challenge, come to the States!


You saying it's worse over there?


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Viking do them, and they deliver.



Or I could find the ones which have my old uni course notes in, decant the contents of one of them into an A4 arch lever, and then use that...


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for a


Biscuit?


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Or I could find the ones which have my old uni course notes in, decant the contents of one of them into an A4 arch lever, and then use that...


Now you've mentioned it, I suppose you could.

Where'd the stuff in them going to go though!


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! I see . I thought you might have been on Google Maps and spotted that £1 coin .


Scotland must be slipping, for there to be a pound coin lying about.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I've managed to get a doctors appointment this morning! In fact, I'm sat sitting staring at the monitor, waiting for my name to pop up..


Fancy. Around here, nurse or functionary comes out a door and calls your name. Used to be the Poor Clares or Sisters of the Third Order of St. Francis, but it has been a long time since I've seen a nun. Unless it's a buoy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just found a place advertising a job. Problem is, it is the other side of Stuttgart and the commute will take a stressful hour and a bit one way. However it is well within the 50km that I'm expected to apply, and as I'm going to the Employmernt agency tomorrow I probably should look into it.
> 
> Look down requirements: "Applicant must have minibus licence"
> 
> ...


I could tell you, a minibus license is not all that hard to accomplish, but that would be useless information as I'm not in Europe. Never mind.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm not one of these nutters who paints landscapes outdoors in all weathers


Me, neither, just attracts a crowd of people, any one of which could probably paint the scene better than I. I prefer the camera, allows for several different interpretations at different times.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> You saying it's worse over there?


Depends on who you are dealing with, at what military or governmental level.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Depends on who you are dealing with, at what military or governmental level.


Military is just as bad over here. I think yours "borrowed" the model ours use.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Me, neither, just attracts a crowd of people, any one of which could probably paint the scene better than I. I prefer the camera, allows for several different interpretations at different times.



With you all the way on this one; focal length, framing, exposure length, filters etc etc etc... Sky's the limit, really.

I'm totally shite at painting landscapes btw. And that's being kind.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2019)

This is about as good as landscapes get with me...


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2019)

Anyways, I'd better trot off to bed before I spent any more money on the Bay of E...


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2019)

Well, that's pretty good. Very fine, to be precise. An excellent rendering.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Nov 2019)

It's stopped raining


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I could tell you, a minibus license is not all that hard to accomplish, but that would be useless information as I'm not in Europe. Never mind.



On closer inspection they mean a class B which is a normal licence and valid for up to a 9 seat minibus. I have one of those but last time I drove in traffic I had a mahoosive panic attack and had to bail.



Gravity Aided said:


> Fancy. Around here, nurse or functionary comes out a door and calls your name. Used to be the Poor Clares or Sisters of the Third Order of St. Francis, but it has been a long time since I've seen a nun. Unless it's a buoy.



If they aren't a nun do they still call your name, or are you anunymous?

I think this is a good moment to leave...


----------



## gbb (8 Nov 2019)

Yesterday I assisted on a new packing machine, one I've worked on in the past but am rusty on, no-one else has any experience on. So I took over while they went to break and packed around 60 boxes, circa 1000 lemons., 3 in each net. Total order was 10k lemons .. iMy part went well (I usually fix machines not operate them), I went home and left them to carry on.
We went shopping and my wife said...
'Oooh, must get a lemon for the cake I'm baking'


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2019)

Well we have made it to Friday , so soon be the weekend


----------



## raleighnut (8 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I'd better trot off to bed before I spent any more money on the Bay of E...


You don't even have the excuse "I must have been drunk" when things turn up.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Nov 2019)

Yesterday I nearly bought a watch from a very posh pawn shop in Edinburgh, it was a bargain. I have enough watches. A person with one watch will always know the time a person with two will never be quite sure.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> On closer inspection they mean a class B which is a normal licence and valid for up to a 9 seat minibus. I have one of those but last time I drove in traffic I had a nahoosive panic attack and had to bail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Down hill in the rain, went to Employment Agency.

Appointment cancelled.

I nearly told them I'd sanction them.


----------



## dave r (8 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Yesterday I nearly bought a watch from a very posh pawn shop in Edinburgh, it was a bargain. I have enough watches. A person with one watch will always know the time a person with two will never be quite sure.



I stopped wearing a watch when I retired, I've got a couple, in the bedside cabinet with flat batteries.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Down hill in the rain, went to Employment Agency.
> 
> Appointment cancelled.
> 
> I nearly told them I'd sanction them.


I used to call them the "Nearly Earning Centres" .


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2019)

Morning! 
It is sort of here !
When it finally decides what it's doing I will let you know !


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2019)

My spectacles need a good clean. They're rather smeary.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> My spectacles need a good clean. They're rather smeary.



You too huh? I had to clean mine about eight minutes ago.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You too huh? I had to clean mine about eight minutes ago.


You could have done PeteXXX's as well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> You could have done PeteXXX's as well.



he never asked.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2019)

Just checked the weather report for then next two days. General consensus seems to be "Head for high ground."

Looks like the parcel at the post office in the next village will have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just checked the weather report for then next two days. General consensus seems to be "Head for high ground."
> 
> Looks like the parcel at the post office in the next village will have to wait a bit longer.


Could be that book on boatbuilding you've been waiting on!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Could be that book on boatbuilding you've been waiting on!



Knowing my luck...


----------



## Phaeton (8 Nov 2019)

At the hospital for the appointment that wasn't last week


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You too huh? I had to clean mine about eight minutes ago.


Hanky, tissue, corner of your shirt or proper lens wipe?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> On closer inspection they mean a class B which is a normal licence and valid for up to a 9 seat minibus. I have one of those but last time I drove in traffic I had a mahoosive panic attack and had to bail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm anunymous.
Long story.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Hanky, tissue, corner of your shirt or proper lens wipe?


Always corner of shirt for me.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Always corner of shirt for me.


I treated my spectacles to a proper lens wipe, today! 
In thetrue spirit of saving the planet, I used the remaining juice in the wipe to clean my phone screen, camera lens and fingerprint scanner!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2019)

Bacon & Camembert paninni for lunch, today.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Bacon & Camembert paninni for lunch, today.


I could have sworn mine was cheese on toast !


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2019)

One thing I have noticed as I get older:


My eyebrows grow more.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Hanky, tissue, corner of your shirt or proper lens wipe?


I always use washing up liquid then run em under the tap.


----------



## Threevok (8 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I always use washing up liquid then run em under the tap.



I remember the barmaid doing that at my local club. 

She gave them a quick swill in the sink and a shake before putting them back on.

This made it worse, so she repeated the procedure several times - still no difference

Finally, she took a tissue to wipe the lenses, only to find they had fallen out, into the sink water


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2019)

I have hauled coal this morning.

Quiet afternoon today. Plan on working on my painting.

Not sure what I'm having for lunch. There are plenty of tasty options in the fridge.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Well, that's pretty good. Very fine, to be precise. An excellent rendering.



Thanks. 

Seriously, that's as good as it gets, though.  Most of my landscapes end up in the bin as they're so dreadful. And don't ask me to do pet portraits...


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> You don't even have the excuse "I must have been drunk" when things turn up.



No, I don't! 

What I bought was a 1988 Formula 3 press pack from Camel, with photos and fact sheets about the drivers they were sponsoring - including Paul Warwick. A nice addition to my archive.

Interestingly, I have one of the other photos from that particular Camel photo shoot already (but which is not in the press pack). It was the one which was released over the wires by the AFP news agency on the evening of July 21st 1991 when news had come through that Paul had lost his life in the crash at Knickerbrook.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> For yourself!!


Unfortunately not - it all had to be accounted for.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2019)

Today was the day, 40 years ago, that David Hasselhoff and his talking car named Kit tore down the Berlin Wall and reunited Germany.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Hanky, tissue, corner of your shirt or proper lens wipe?



On this occasion, bog roll; I keep a roll on the workbench for model making.

Because I'm reckless and have no fear I also occasionally use a drip of cleaning ethanol to get rid of stubborn oily smears.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2019)

I have just come back from another ride today. It was the same route but on my Kermesse this time .
I'm shattered! I'm not used to it !


----------



## roadrash (8 Nov 2019)

I have just returned from specsavers with 2 new pairs of glasses, they do not require cleaning...………………………..yet


----------



## The Bystander (8 Nov 2019)

I have "Miltoned" my coffee mug.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2019)

Well that's the form completed just got to wait now


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2019)

Well, for lunch I had a roll filled with sliced chicken, avocado and a dab of sweet chilli sauce, two  and a very fine pear.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Unfortunately not - it all had to be accounted for.



Botheration... I don't suppose any managed to fall off the back of the lorry then...


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well that's the form completed just got to wait now


Mastermind ?


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2019)

gbb said:


> Alpha Centauri, it could take us a while....



Depends whether it is Proxima or AB


----------



## tyred (8 Nov 2019)

I bought a new scarf after work. When paying for it the checkout girl told me to keep the receipt incase it doesn't fit


----------



## slowmotion (8 Nov 2019)

I'm going to attempt a bacon, mushroom and chicken liver risotto tonight. I'll go out on the bike and work up an appetite before then.


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Workshop is flooded out, had to clear out the drains & put a pump down the manhole & pump that out onto the road to stop the garage flooding.



As is half my garage. Bought a pump, but didn't realise garden hose wouldn't fit. Shopping trip.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Nov 2019)

Fitted front derailleur and bar end shifters to new recumbent. Tightened up lacing on mesh seat. Awaiting brakes and a BB before I can do more of the build.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2019)

Went to collect Beautiful Daughter from children's club.

Got wet.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Nov 2019)

Tomorrow's CX race is going to be interesting for my kids. Thinking of packing flippers and snorkel each.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2019)

My tube of brown acrylic paint has dried out.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Nov 2019)

My knee hurts


----------



## slowmotion (8 Nov 2019)

I posted a copy of the 1970's poster Tennis Girl Scratching Bum to a newly-single friend in Scotland.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Tomorrow's CX race is going to be interesting for my kids. Thinking of packing flippers and snorkel each.


Will they be using SPD flippers?


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> My knee hurts


What's that done?


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Botheration... I don't suppose any managed to fall off the back of the lorry then...


One or two more packs than strictly necessary for formal analysis *may *have been removed* - it's amazing how 200g of jelly sweets can make you so popular in the office 

*They were signed for and justified in my report, just don't tell anyone that the report was slightly economical with the truth!


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2019)

The Bystander said:


> I have "Miltoned" my coffee mug.



Annual?


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Don't wish to upset the Cambridgeshire correspondent(s), but I could have done without being stuck at Ely station for 2 hours this aftrenoon due to the Nottingham train running late and Greater Anglia (most unusually) running on time.* I've submitted a delay/repay claim which could be for the whole of the ticket price.*



And I've just had notification that this has been approved and the full £17.90 has been refunded.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My tube of brown acrylic paint has dried out.



It's not one of the old style Daler-Rowney System 3 tubes is it? They are a PITA for drying out, as the caps were prone to breaking. They've now switched to flip-top tubes.

They had a job lot of the old style tubes on clearance in my local art shop, but I've declined to buy any.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> One or two more packs than strictly necessary for formal analysis *may *have been removed* - it's amazing how 200g of jelly sweets can make you so popular in the office
> 
> *They were signed for and justified in my report, just don't tell anyone that the report was slightly economical with the truth!



Good man


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2019)

Time for a nice  and a choccy digestive.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Time for a nice  and a choccy digestive.


I'm on the Jaffa Cakes.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2019)

And bed.

Cat show tomorrow.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2019)

I have three females, plus me, staying in my house tonight. 
One is 11. One is 30. One is older than that. Plus me. 

Question... How on earth will I get access to the bathroom in the morning??? 🤔


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I have three females, plus me, staying in my house tonight.
> One is 11. One is 30. One is older than that. Plus me.
> 
> Question... How on earth will I get access to the bathroom in the morning??? 🤔


Get up before them!


----------



## slowmotion (9 Nov 2019)

I think I overdid the volume of chicken livers in the risotto. I feel like Mr Creosote.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Get up before them!


I doubt that'll happen..


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2019)

Women can sense when such preparations are afoot.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's not one of the old style Daler-Rowney System 3 tubes is it? They are a PITA for drying out, as the caps were prone to breaking. They've now switched to flip-top tubes.
> 
> They had a job lot of the old style tubes on clearance in my local art shop, but I've declined to buy any.



Mine are all from Lukas, which has a similar market position in Germany to Daler-Rowney in the UK I expect. 

I think the tube is about 12 years old so I can't complain: painting plastic and card models simply doesn't use much paint...


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2019)

Morning!
It is fine and clear at the moment with a frost. There is also a reddish yellow glow on the horizon .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2019)

Several of my watch batteries have all decided to give up at about the same time !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2019)

That was cheery news from the weather peeps ! Rain moving in from the West and then moving back from the East tomorrow !


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Nov 2019)

I am no longer in Edinburgh.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2019)

That's a coincidence! Neither am I.


----------



## The Bystander (9 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> Annual?


That seems a little obsessive and I'm not that regular, but that's a different issue...


----------



## Phaeton (9 Nov 2019)

Must be contagious I'm not in Edinburgh either

But I do have a wall to paper, with erm wallpaper


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I am no longer in Edinburgh.





PeteXXX said:


> That's a coincidence! Neither am I.





Phaeton said:


> Must be contagious I'm not in Edinburgh either



I am also, by a strange coincidence, not in Edinburgh.

I'm feeling a real camaraderie here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2019)

Yikes, Sunshine.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2019)

Popped to Manchester's Christmas markets yesterday. Got there around 1:30 and left on close at 9pm. We did something like 20,000 steps. Not much shopping at all, but I did get a supply of delicious cheese for Christmas (it won't last that long and I'll have to go back). We had a quick pint at the Witches Tavern then off to Porkies for a 3 meat Yorkshire pudding wrap (my word it was delicious). Then into Hard Rock Cafe to warm up, followed by a potter round Albert Square Markets, another refreshment stop. Then more walking to a bar not far from work (super cheap) where we waited for my daughter's boyfriend, before they headed back home. Off we went back into the Markets, bought the 'cheese' and stopped off at Sam's Chop House for some more refreshments.

Final stop was for some potatoes and cheese with navy mushrooms. Down side was it was closing and there was only half a portion of potatoes left, but they did have 'cheesy bits' so I asked for some, as did the couple behind (saved cleaning the pan).

Really good day.

Brightened up the fact that some idiot had hit my car at the supermarket the day before. I'd man to polish out the scuff and clip the bumper back in, but the idiots have cracked the rear light. Off for super glue today. No note or anything. Typical of most driver's attitudes to other's property and cyclists. No surprise there !


----------



## Phaeton (9 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Got there around 1:30 and left on close at 9pm.


19 1/2 hours in a market that's dedication


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am also, by a strange coincidence, not in Edinburgh.
> 
> I'm feeling a real camaraderie here.


I'll be heading East to Scotland.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2019)

I see that Mr Pastry is on TV in an old 50's film at the moment !


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2019)

I am not in Edinburgh. It would require some doins for me to get there.


----------



## Ripple (9 Nov 2019)

I want to go to Edinburgh.

Just because.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2019)

_Trainspotting _makes Edinburgh look so attractive. Not.
Maybe Glasgow, then...


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> _Trainspotting _makes Edinburgh look so attractive. Not.
> Maybe Glasgow, then...


Try "Taggart". Early ones with Jim Taggart(Mark McManus).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Nov 2019)

I'm in Edinburgh.













Only kidding, I'm in Leicester and it is bloody freezing, though it isn't raining for once


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2019)

Ripple said:


> I want to go to Edinburgh.
> 
> Just because.



There's always one.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Nov 2019)

wallpapering finished


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

Earthquake yesterday, epicentre three miles, give or take a yard, from home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> *Popped to Manchester's Christmas markets yesterday*. Got there around 1:30 and left on close at 9pm. We did something like 20,000 steps.



You have a _Christmas Market_? In _November_?

Foreigners always get it wrong.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Earthquake yesterday, epicentre three miles, give or take a yard, from home.



I didn't think you could throw your wallet that far. Or were you on a bike ride?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Nov 2019)

I've been to Edinburgh..............................................twice.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't think you could throw your wallet that far. Or were you on a bike ride?


I'd have been on the way back.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I've been to Edinburgh..............................................twice.



Today?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2019)

Ooh. Beautiful Wife has suggested we go out together.

To Aldi.

She wants me to drive the Bakfiets because it is heavy.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Nov 2019)

It finally showed up. The 30mm router cutter, £2.21 (inc postage), all the way from Singapore.


----------



## roadrash (9 Nov 2019)

spent the day odd jobbing at sons new house, same again tomorrow, there seems to be a lot of odd jobs with my name on em


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2019)

The weather has been dreary all day , so I have been doing a bit of tinkering.
I did a bit of plastering in the bathroom to cover the pipework and cabling. Did some rubbing down of the rear stays on an old frame and filed some gouges out of some brake levers .


----------



## dave r (9 Nov 2019)

I've never been to Edinburgh, but we were in Hinckley this morning.


----------



## roadrash (9 Nov 2019)

ive not been to Edinburgh but do have a tatoo


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2019)

I wish they wouldn't do remakes of old films . I was just about to settle down to watch what I thought was Bullet and it turned out to be some new carp !


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You have a _Christmas Market_? In _November_?
> 
> Foreigners always get it wrong.


Leeds Christmas Market most of the stalls are from Germany.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2019)

Fabby day spent judging household pets - all cuddled out now. Had some absolutely wonderful cats.  Got my reports squared away as well, while everything is still fresh in my mind. Will just need to have another look at them in the morning to check for spelling etc before firing them off to the GCCF.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Nov 2019)

I’ve had two mince pies this evening.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Nov 2019)

I have driven past Edinburgh on the way to/from Knockhill. 

Had to scrape the ice from the car windscreen for the first time this half of the year before seting off for Brands Hatch this morning. Last meeting of the year for me, but next year's season ticket has already been purchased 🏎🏎


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2019)

Morning.
The weather peeps say that it is going to be a dry day today ! From where I'm sitting it looks like another damp miserabubble day .


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Nov 2019)

Good morning. After two weeks we finally have a working central heating system, new boiler with a Nest control thingy. The system all flushed through. This house has never been so warm since we lived here. Toasty!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I've never been to Edinburgh, but we were in Hinckley this morning.


I've been to Edinburgh sort of twice in the 60's and been past a sign pointing to Hinkley ! 





Wonders will never cease!


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've been to Edinburgh sort of twice in the 60's and been past a sign pointing to Hinkley !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's not a lot in Hinkley, and their market is a pale shadow of its former self. Interestingly neither me or my Good Lady have been to Edinburgh but our sons have been there.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2019)

I was just reading another thread about cycling old historic routes and it reminded me of the time I rode a section of the Fosse Way with my brother. I was fine at the time riding a mountain bike without suspension .
But boy ! Did I pay for it over the next couple of weeks! I could hardly move my right arm ! It must have been Tennis elbow !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2019)

I was just reading another thread about cycling old historic routes and it reminded me of the time I rode a section of the Fosse Way with my brother. I was fine at the time riding a mountain bike without suspension .
But boy ! Did I pay for it over the next couple of weeks! I could hardly move my right arm ! It must have been Tennis elbow !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> There's not a lot in Hinkley, and their market is a pale shadow of its former self. Interestingly neither me or my Good Lady have been to Edinburgh but our sons have been there.


Aren't Triumph Motorcycles there ?


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Aren't Triumph Motorcycles there ?



They are.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> They are.


That's a plus then !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2019)

It's great to get to that stage in life where you can decide which hair to cut !


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2019)

Much excitement in the Ingermany household this morning: Beautiful Daughter has _new socks_.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Nov 2019)

I have to go to church this morning to watch my daughter in the Remembrance parade (Brownies). I am not a church / religious person in any way, shape or form. It involves sitting through a *1.5-HOUR *service before the parade. I'm wondering if I can take a book with me. The church service is optional, but I know my daughter will be checking I'm there every five minutes (and watching her) so I can't sneak away and sneak back for the parade. It's a dichotomy - very-proud-father-supporting-his-daughter vs. no-wish-to-be-preached-to. Daughter wins every time. 

The things we do for our kids. 

I'm also missing out on my Sunday morning ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have to go to church this morning to watch my daughter in the Remembrance parade (Brownies). I am not a church / religious person in any way, shape or form. It involves sitting through a *1.5-HOUR *service before the parade. I'm wondering if I can take a book with me. The church service is optional, but I know my daughter will be checking I'm there every five minutes (and watching her) so I can't sneak away and sneak back for the parade. It's a dichotomy - very-proud-father-supporting-his-daughter vs. no-wish-to-be-preached-to. Daughter wins every time.
> 
> The things we do for our kids.
> 
> I'm also missing out on my Sunday morning ride.



If it's any consolation, my dad was a minister and he loathed Remembrance Sunday services too.


----------



## alicat (10 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Much excitement in the Ingermany household this morning: Beautiful Daughter has _new socks_.



I loved new socks when I was little, although I was mostly wearing woollen tights that weren't quite long enough at this time of year.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If it's any consolation, my dad was a minister and he loathed Remembrance Sunday services too.


My Dad was in the combat infantry in WWII and disliked Veterans' Day Services as well. I go to the early service (Anglican/Episcopalian) and I'm out in 45 minutes or so.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Nov 2019)

Breakfast tick, Shopping tick, off on bike Nope more stuff to put back after decorating Drat


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Nov 2019)

Been to Lidl to buy a pair of their ski gloves and some hand and foot warmers.


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2019)

Just pottering about today. I have a 'early' christmas party shortly as MIL isn't dying (don't ask - just because she felt a little rough one day last week she insisted she wouldn't make it to Christmas  - been like that last 10 years). I am not putting on a Christmas jumper as the Nursing Home is scorching, so I'll go in a t-shirt. We've got one of the lounges for the family, and we are taking some food. I'm calling it a family get together - MIL is in rude health !!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Nov 2019)

I survived the service this morning. It was a bit of an eye-opener. I’m glad I don’t have to do it again for a year.

My daughter enjoyed herself which is the main thing (and she did check every few minutes to see if I was still there and watching her).


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Nov 2019)

I have cleaned and refilled the bird feeders.


----------



## mybike (10 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Women can sense when such preparations are afoot.



I only have to think about getting up!


----------



## mybike (10 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You have a _Christmas Market_? In _November_?
> 
> Foreigners always get it wrong.



You mean like the arrival of Santa?


----------



## mybike (10 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If it's any consolation, my dad was a minister and he loathed Remembrance Sunday services too.



That I can understand.Our service today started @10:30 so the timing was tricky I imagine. Then the preacher has to think of something new to say. Having a 'parade' must make it worse.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2019)

We tried to go to the Remembrance Service but couldn't find a place to park. It was too busy. We came home and watched it on the TV.
We will try to get down early tomorrow to watch that one ?
I went out and got my bike dirty later. I did 9 miles.
A radial engined Yak flew over our house the afternoon and did some aerobatics. The plane was silver and painted blue underneath with a red star on one wing . After doing 2 circuits it headed off towards Corsham .


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2019)

Survived the Christmas Party. Took booze, and 'hot food' that the other's didn't think about, so that was all snaffled up very quickly. 

Christmas lights and all sorts.... way too early, but MIL wanted it. All cleared up and back to a normal lounge in the Nursing Home.


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2019)

PS got my son to drive.. yay, I like having a built in taxi driver.. I did wash and hoover his car this morning though. I find washing cars quite relaxing TBH, so don't mind (and washing bikes).


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2019)

Quiet day today. Slept in, then squared away my judges reports and fired them off to Marcia in the GCCF office, laundered my white coat, sorted out some emails and, after lunch, sat watching the cycling.

Tried to do some work on my F3 painting, but I'm too tired, and as it's watercolour, I can't afford to make a mistake.

Going to have the last of the fish pie and the chocolate pudding for supper tonight.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2019)

Syrup sponge and custard for pud this evening 😋


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Tried to do some work on my F3 painting, but I'm too tired, and *as it's watercolour, I can't afford to make a mistake.*



That's the joy of acrylic paint: some of my pictures have more layers than an archaeological dig.


----------



## Ripple (10 Nov 2019)

Reading and looking at somebody's posts I'm very tempted to buy watercolours. Though I preferred graphic arts. But haven't done anything for many years.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2019)

Just converted a load of rejection emails to PDF's so I can take them to the Employment Agency.

Not sure how many I converted: I stopped counting at about 50.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Nov 2019)

I can't be arsed to catch up on 5 days of mundane news. I just hope you all had weather of some sort and your bins were emptied without issue. 

Let a new dawn begin.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I can't be arsed to catch up on 5 days of mundane news. I just hope you all had weather of some sort and your bins were emptied without issue.
> 
> Let a new dawn begin.



Are you saying we are all boring, or that you can out-boring us?


----------



## roadrash (10 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Are you saying we are all boring, or that you can out-boring us?





all three, I think


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Are you saying we are all boring, or that you can out-boring us?



Nope, I'm a tireless champion of this thread. It's just that I've been working a lot recently and I'm not going to try and catch up. 

I could be very well out - boring a lot of you bastards.


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2019)

I was in a small wooded area today trying to eye up a potential photograph and took a step backwards, stepped into some sort of hole which was hidden by the carpet of fallen leaves and I lost my footing and fell backwards on to the top of a small holly bush.

Take my advice and don't sit on a holly bush I was very quick to be get up again...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Nov 2019)

tyred said:


> I was in a small wooded area today trying to eye up a potential photograph and took a step backwards, stepped into some sort of hole which was hidden by the carpet of fallen leaves and I lost my footing and fell backwards on to the top of a small holly bush.
> 
> Take my advice and don't sit on a holly bush I was very quick to be get up again...


Ouch!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just converted a load of rejection emails to PDF's so I can take them to the Employment Agency.
> 
> Not sure how many I converted: I stopped counting at about 50.



Every cloud has a silver lining, and this one is more time for making models and cycling.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Ouch!



I'm sure that's exactly what @tyred said. Followed by something like "Dearie me."


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I can't be arsed to catch up on 5 days of mundane news. I just hope you all had weather of some sort and your bins were emptied without issue.
> 
> *Let a new dawn begin.*


Can you wait a few more hours?


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just converted a load of rejection emails to PDF's so I can take them to the Employment Agency.
> 
> Not sure how many I converted: I stopped counting at about 50.


Printing them off and placing them on their desk brings a certain amount of satisfaction.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Printing them off and placing them on their desk brings a certain amount of satisfaction.



82 pages according to the PDF Aggregator: they can print them off themselves.

If the EA really p*ss*s me off I'll send it by email...


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> 82 pages according to the PDF Aggregator: they can print them off themselves.
> 
> If the EA really p*ss*s me off I'll send it by email...


Two pages per sheet will half that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Two pages per sheet will half that.



I don't need paper copies though. And I'm in no mood to make the EA's day any better.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't need paper copies though. And I'm in no mood to make the EA's day any better.


Fair enough.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just converted a load of rejection emails to PDF's so I can take them to the Employment Agency.
> 
> Not sure how many I converted: I stopped counting at about 50.


It is stupid of them to force people to apply for so many jobs. With all of those rejections it must have an effect on a person's confidence.
It would be far better to reduce the number of applications and target ones where the person has a chance of success.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> I find washing cars quite relaxing TBH, so don't mind (and washing bikes).


This reminds me that my car needs doing, along with a bit of gardening. Problem is that if the weather's goods enough for gardening or car washing, it' also good enough for a bike ride.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2019)

I had custard with the remaining of the chocolate pudding. Female parental unit thought it was fine to leave the dish of leftover custard on the kitchen work surface even though I told her it was not a wise thing to do.

I was right.

I have just had to rescue the custard from the clutches of a very determined (and greedy) blue and white cat.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's the joy of acrylic paint: some of my pictures have more layers than an archaeological dig.



Some of mine do too 

Though I have to say, I make far fewer boo-boos with acrylics now that I do a fair bit of watercolours as well. The latter has made me think far more carefully about where I put each brushstroke.

BTW, did you ever tackle that post van & ferry project you had in mind?


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2019)

Ripple said:


> Reading and looking at somebody's posts I'm very tempted to buy watercolours. Though I preferred graphic arts. But haven't done anything for many years.



Worth a punt if you fancy a go. A "sketcher's box" of 12 student half pans (e.g. Windsor & Newton Cotman) will set you back about a tenner.

Don't use cheap paper though, as it buckles like blazes no matter what you do.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Nov 2019)

I learned a new sound to hate......that slightly gritty friction noise as a plasterboard plug starts to rotate in the board as you tighten the screw.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2019)

Monday morning again i am afraid and another damp one here 

Although thankfully not as damp as others affected by the flooding


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is stupid of them to force people to apply for so many jobs. With all of those rejections it must have an effect on a person's confidence.
> It would be far better to reduce the number of applications and target ones where the person has a chance of success.



They haven't forced me to send them, to be fair, but equally the "targeted" jobs they have sent wern't.

My plan is to bury them in proven applications so they'll shut up and leave me alone until I find something.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> BTW, did you ever tackle that post van & ferry project you had in mind?



Wow, you've a good memory. 

No, and it is still hanging half finished in the dining room making me feel guilty.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I learned a new sound to hate......that slightly gritty friction noise as a plasterboard plug starts to rotate in the board as you tighten the screw.



We always kept a supply of smaller/larger plugs and screws ready for that eventuality. One trick I learned was to immediately put a smaller plug or matchstick in the rotating plug, and them put the screw in. It that failed we'd try a bigger plug.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2019)

Morning.
So there I was in the bathroom brushing my teeth when" His Lordship " wandered in and proceeded to claw the bath mat and then roll over!
He wanted tummy tickles!
Fo waff wad I fupposed do do ?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> They haven't forced me to send them, to be fair, but equally the "targeted" jobs they have sent wern't.
> 
> My plan is to bury them in proven applications so they'll shut up and leave me alone until I find something.


Not like the Nearly Earning Centre here then that use bullying tactics!


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Not like the Nearly Earning Centre here then that use bullying tactics!



They try similar tricks, although not as extreme.

The problem is that although there are many jobs available in theory, a lot of places that need a care worker will put my job title in the description, so the Employment Agency thinks I can do them.

Also, having High Sensory Processing Sensitivity means I'm more easily overstimulated so I'm not keen to go commuting across even a small city like Stuttgart (because I can't filter out the noise and movement so I end up exhausted) and they don't like that either.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2019)

Grrr! 
That's something I don't wish to repeat! Using my phone to log into CC.
I found it B****y 'oribble! Talk about not enough room to swing a fluffy thing !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2019)

I wish I hadn't have bothered now! All the faf of trying to post a picture from my phone and it turned out carp !
Soft focus doesn't come anywhere near it !


----------



## Salar (11 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wow, you've a good memory.
> 
> No, and it is still hanging half finished in the dining room making me feel guilty.



That's no excuse, now come on get it finished.

I'm just as bad. I've a couple of outdoor sketches I need to use to produce some big A1,A2 paintings.
Promised myself I would start yesterday afternoon, instead fell asleep in front of the fire.


----------



## mybike (11 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> 82 pages according to the PDF Aggregator: they can print them off themselves.
> 
> If the EA really p*ss*s me off I'll send it by email...



Individually?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> Individually?



I hadn't thought of that...

Mwahahaaaa...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2019)

Salar said:


> That's no excuse, now come on get it finished.
> 
> I'm just as bad. I've a couple of outdoor sketches I need to use to produce some big A1,A2 paintings.
> Promised myself I would start yesterday afternoon, instead fell asleep in front of the fire.



I'm thinking I may need to change to a more manageable subject: I have one on he opposite wall of a fishing boat being repaired, and I'd like them to at least vaguely match.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Nov 2019)

There's a tabby Tom-Cat 'scent marking' in the garden, 'Lord Fluffington' won't be very happy once he discovers this.


----------



## Salar (11 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm thinking I may need to change to a more manageable subject: I have one on he opposite wall of a fishing boat being repaired, and I'd like them to at least vaguely match.



Boats can be tricky to draw and paint. I like boats and enjoy drawing / painting them.
Remember the old rule paint something you enjoy or have an interest in.

I've no interest in still life, indoors or portraits so I don't bother painting them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> My Dad was in the combat infantry in WWII and disliked Veterans' Day Services as well. I go to the early service (Anglican/Episcopalian) and I'm out in 45 minutes or so.


Bishop visited.
1 hour, no confirmands at the early service, but three at the later service.
And some sort of bell choir from the home school.
I assisted at the early mass and was grocery shopping by the time second mass started.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We always kept a supply of smaller/larger plugs and screws ready for that eventuality. One trick I learned was to immediately put a smaller plug or matchstick in the rotating plug, and them put the screw in. It that failed we'd try a bigger plug.


I pulled the plug out and stuffed some polyester resin body filler in the hole before replacing the plug. Once set, I tried the screw again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2019)

I have kept the drafting pencils near in case I start a water color. I have not, so far, but I may soon do so.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I pulled the plug out and stuffed some polyester resin body filler in the hole before replacing the plug. Once set, I tried the screw again.


You weren't using this sort?


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Nov 2019)

Significant sums of money have been invested in some birthday entertainment today.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> You weren't using this sort?
> View attachment 492608


Not that one but something similar that's supposed to expand onto the back face of the plasterboard.

Edit: One of these jobbies...


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Significant sums of money have been invested in some birthday entertainment today.



Hookers and coke ? 👅


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Hookers and coke ? 👅



I see South Manchester hasn't changed...


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2019)

I've had to purchase a new ball of string, from Wilko (60p), as we were down to our last 18" on the old ball!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Nov 2019)

Out on Brompton this afternoon. It involved hills, head winds, and cold. It was hard work, so good for me. This is the traditional time of year I ease back on the cycling before building back up in December. But felt extra hard as haven't managed much riding of late due to a holiday and other obstacles. But no events planned till Dec 22nd so all good and plenty of time to rebuild the fitness.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2019)

Time to pick up the TinyBug from her dance club...


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2019)

I just read a headline stating Bristol Council Careers!

Into what I would like to know ?


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2019)

I took some old picture frames and a some trainers to the charity shop in a The Works plastic bag. When I asked for my bag back, they said did I need that bag, particularly, or would another one do. 
I ended up with..... 
not just any bag... But an M&S bag!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2019)

Aldi gloves are lovely and warm, either that or it was milder today


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2019)

Busy bee Reynard today. Ran a bunch of errands this morning. Also stopped off at Wilkinsons and picked up nine boxes of cat food as they were on a good multi-buy offer that made them cheaper than Zooplus.

Lovely lunch of chicken and avocado sandwich, two  and a banana.

Spent the afternoon hauling wood. That wasn't fun as the wind was fairly whipping through the gap in the hedge that I am obliged to keep in order to allow the drainage board to have access for their machinery, as my garden is bordered on two sides by a 20ft wide drain.

Plan on having a fryup / bitsas tonight, as there is some coleslaw and some mashed potato that need clearing up. But then I have a lovely ring of black pudding, some chipolatas, mushrooms and extra-large free range eggs. I may slip a rasher or two of streaky bacon in with that lot as well...


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wow, you've a good memory.
> 
> No, and it is still hanging half finished in the dining room making me feel guilty.



Ouch, sorry, didn't mean to make you feel bad about it



Andy in Germany said:


> I'm thinking I may need to change to a more manageable subject: I have one on he opposite wall of a fishing boat being repaired, and I'd like them to at least vaguely match.



Sounds like a plan. Mind, I've got a bunch of stuff that I started and then abandoned for various reasons. At least with the acrylic stuff, I can give it a couple of coats of white or titanium buff and then re-use the paper / board.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ouch, sorry, didn't mean to make you feel bad about it


You didn't, no worries. I feel guilty every time I eat breakfast looking at it.

Obviously not guilty enough to do something with it...


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2019)

We popped into town for the Remembrance Day and on the way we spotted an ex service man walking down. We stopped and asked him if he wanted a lift.
We dropped him off in town before we went and parked .


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You didn't, no worries. *I feel guilty every time I eat breakfast looking at it.*
> 
> Obviously not guilty enough to do something with it...


How long have you had this feeling that your breakfast is looking at you?


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2019)

Salar said:


> I'm just as bad. I've a couple of outdoor sketches I need to use to produce some big A1,A2 paintings. Promised myself I would start yesterday afternoon, instead fell asleep in front of the fire.



Most of my abandoned stuff are things that are too big. I start off with the best intentions and then lose interest, or I get so hung up in the small details that it's just like "what's the point?"

Have found that I'm most comfortable working somewhere between 14 x 10 and 10x 8 for acrylics and A4 and A5 for watercolours, pencil or pen & ink.



Salar said:


> Boats can be tricky to draw and paint. I like boats and enjoy drawing / painting them.
> Remember the old rule paint something you enjoy or have an interest in.
> 
> I've no interest in still life, indoors or portraits so I don't bother painting them.



Exactly.  I do racing cars, portraits and sci-fi type stuff.

Have no time for bowls of fruit or vases of flowers, wildlife and such like. Landscapes and cats I'll dabble at, but I'm shite at them, so generally don't bother.

P.S. With things like boats and cars, you have to get all the angles right - if one bit is out, the whole thing just looks "off".


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2019)

Anybody else ready for the weekend yet ?


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody else ready for the weekend yet ?


For the last twenty-one hours


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2019)

Just watched Gary lineker's programme about his grandad's time out in Italy . It was very good and informative


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2019)

I rode my Brompton the 1.1 miles to my dance class tonight. On the return journey, the gear cable broke, I got soaked by an overtaking lorry splashing me by driving fast through a puddle and I suffered an unscheduled rear deflation. I've had more enjoyable rides, How can so much go wrong in such a short ride?


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2019)

tyred said:


> I rode my Brompton the 1.1 miles to my dance class tonight. On the return journey, the gear cable broke, I got soaked by an overtaking lorry splashing me by driving fast through a puddle and I suffered an unscheduled rear deflation. I've had more enjoyable rides, How can so much go wrong in such a short ride?


Other than that, the night wasn't all bad?


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2019)

Time to put the kettle on for a 

I put my blue wheelie bin and the black bag out for collection in the morning.


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Other than that, the night wasn't all bad?



I had a lovely evening.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Time to put the kettle on for a
> 
> I put my blue wheelie bin and the black bag out for collection in the morning.


Will they still be there in the morning though?


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Will they still be there in the morning though?



I hope they won't blow away, if that's what you're implying...


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> I hope they won't blow away, if that's what you're implying...


You'll lie awake all night wondering now.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2019)

Drat, I *really* need some expandable punch pockets...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2019)

Well no ice scraping here this morning after a lovely fullish moon lit night


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2019)

Phew ! . That made me jump ! Schrodie just came running in with what looked like a bird in his mouth !

It was a soft toy Squirrel !


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2019)

I'm thinking if tidying one of my lesser sheds, today.


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Also stopped off at Wilkinsons and picked up nine boxes of cat food as they were on a good multi-buy offer that made them cheaper than Zooplus.



Oooh, what's the offer. ? (get's googling) Bought some 98% meat cat food from Zooplus (£30 worth) and the ruddy cat's don't like it ! Got through most of it now though - you will eat it. Can't get them to eat no-grain meat either !


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Nov 2019)

Four bike carriers and roofrack to take offcar when it stops wazzing down 🌂


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2019)

Spotted it - 3 x 12 for £9.50 for Felix as Good as it Looks - that's the only one Leo the ninja will eat. Very good price as a 40 box is £10.50 at it's cheapest.


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Four bike carriers and roofrack to take offcar when it stops wazzing down 🌂



I did mine about 4 weeks ago - been on the car 6 months. Good luck with this rain stopping. I've booked a pick up from Noah.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Oooh, what's the offer. ? (get's googling) Bought some 98% meat cat food from Zooplus (£30 worth) and the ruddy cat's don't like it ! Got through most of it now though - you will eat it. Can't get them to eat no-grain meat either !


Thats cats for you. My two won't eat Whiskers, very fickle


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I've had to purchase a new ball of string, from Wilko (60p), as we were down to our last 18" on the old ball!


It’s all go at the Triple X residence ain’t it?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s all go at the Triple X residence ain’t it?


Non stop, my friend.. Non stop!


----------



## raleighnut (12 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Thats cats for you. My two won't eat Whiskers, very fickle


We must be lucky our 'pride' will eat Whiskas, Felix, Sheba and Felix AGAIL mind you with 5 and 2 half Moggies vying for the food they must think I'd better get this scoffed for somecat else will have it (Fifi would scoff the lot given half a chance)


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Thats cats for you. My two won't eat Whiskers, very fickle



It's the rescue that's fussy. He adores cheap sandwich ham as he lived on a building site for most of his 1st year - came to us with bits of concrete still in his fur. One of the posh cats loves ham too, but the rest not too fussed. All 4 adult cats want the Kitten's food though !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2019)

Bright sunshine here with a clear sky but it is freezing out !


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Bright sunshine here with a clear sky but it is freezing out !


You'll get used to it, don't worry.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Bright sunshine here with a clear sky but it is freezing out !


Don't get it out then.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Nov 2019)

Still dark here, -14C and two inches of snow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2019)

Got a letter last week from the Job Center saying I 'owe' them a large sum of money, from when I was 'working' in 2015.

Called to ask what they were faffing about at, partly because the 'job' was with the Federal Voluntary Service, key word here being voluntary, i.e, not paid.

They should call me back at some point. 

Bet I'll have to call again tomorrow...


----------



## Ripple (12 Nov 2019)

Onions


----------



## Threevok (12 Nov 2019)

Ripple said:


> Onions




I never chop onions unless i'm wearing contact lenses

My eyes never water when I'm wearing them 

and my fingers don't bleed either


----------



## Ripple (12 Nov 2019)

My fingers are ok. Got enough of minced turkey meat so no need to top it with my own flesh. 

I think snorkeling mask should protect the eyes.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2019)

I've had to seek shelter in a pub due to a downpour mid ride!


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2019)

Just got a call from a potential employer, completely out of the blue: possible interview next week, and I may be working in a bike shop.

Now you know as much as I do, so we shall have to see what we shall see.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2019)

PS: Why do employers assume you'll recognise them when they call you six weeks after you sent the original application?


----------



## Ripple (12 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> PS: Why do employers assume you'll recognise them when they call you six weeks after you sent the original application?




Exactly the same happened to me about 2 hours ago. It was so many weeks ago I even don't remember I have ever applied for that job.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> PS: Why do employers assume you'll recognise them when they call you six weeks after you sent the original application?


They are the centre of the universe. Like big kids really


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have to go to church this morning to watch my daughter in the Remembrance parade (Brownies). I am not a church / religious person in any way, shape or form. It involves sitting through a *1.5-HOUR *service before the parade. I'm wondering if I can take a book with me. The church service is optional, but I know my daughter will be checking I'm there every five minutes (and watching her) so I can't sneak away and sneak back for the parade. It's a dichotomy - very-proud-father-supporting-his-daughter vs. no-wish-to-be-preached-to. Daughter wins every time.
> 
> The things we do for our kids.
> 
> I'm also missing out on my Sunday morning ride.


 No doubt, you will get your reward in heaven..... or..... maybe not


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Nov 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> No doubt, you will get your reward in heaven..... or..... maybe not


I shall be one with the universe.


----------



## mybike (12 Nov 2019)

My order of 50m lay flat hose arrived last night. Today I reduced the length somewhat & got the pump working in a hole what I had dug. It's made an appreciable difference to my flooding but the water is still up to soil surface level. None in the garage, anyway.


----------



## mybike (12 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I just read a headline stating Bristol Council Careers!
> 
> Into what I would like to know ?



Always amused me when people talking about planning a career.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> Always amused me when people talking about planning a career.



Now I come to think of it, a 'Career' is a good description of the last few years.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> PS: Why do employers assume you'll recognise them when they call you six weeks after you sent the original application?



That happened to me yesterday...not an employer as such an agent, he was babbling on about something from a conversation we had about 6 weeks ago, I didn't have a feckin clue who he was. The twat.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Nov 2019)

I have just put the Motoring forum on ignore, cars ain't that interesting really.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2019)

Ghastly day here weatherwise, so I have been busy puttering about in the kitchen instead.

On today's menu chez Casa Reynard is curried parsnip soup and vegetable lasagne (peppers, courgette, pumpkin, mushrooms, lentils and spinach).

And I have mostly finished the Formula 3 painting I've been working on. Just need for large parts of it to finish drying to see if anything needs touching up before taking it off the board.

Neither cat has been outside.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Oooh, what's the offer. ? (get's googling) Bought some 98% meat cat food from Zooplus (£30 worth) and the ruddy cat's don't like it ! Got through most of it now though - you will eat it. Can't get them to eat no-grain meat either !



The 3 boxes of AGAIL for £9.50 - which I see you've already spotted, plus the boxes of 12 tins of Gourmet Gold at £3.75 a box.

Picked up 6 boxes of the AGAIL plus three boxes of the Gourmet. Didn't want to buy anymore, as I still have eleven boxes of AGAIL - got lucky at the beginning of the year when Tesco did a very rare 3 for £10, which coincided with me also having a "spend £50 get £7 off" voucher. Then a few weeks later, Wilkinsons did a similar offer, so I stocked up again.

Which reminds me, I do need to put in a Zooplus order for biscuits (Royal Canin Sensible 33) and litter (Benek Corn).


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Nov 2019)

Went to pick up a 'Click & Collect' from Screwfix and had to show the sms notification they sent. Said to the lad 'Don't laugh at my phone' (Motorola V220 flip) and the young whippersnapper replied 'I've never seen one like that before.'
Cheek!😡


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Thats cats for you. My two won't eat Whiskers, very fickle





raleighnut said:


> We must be lucky our 'pride' will eat Whiskas, Felix, Sheba and Felix AGAIL mind you with 5 and 2 half Moggies vying for the food they must think I'd better get this scoffed for somecat else will have it (Fifi would scoff the lot given half a chance)





fossyant said:


> It's the rescue that's fussy. He adores cheap sandwich ham as he lived on a building site for most of his 1st year - came to us with bits of concrete still in his fur. One of the posh cats loves ham too, but the rest not too fussed. All 4 adult cats want the Kitten's food though !



My two are pretty catholic thank goodness, but the one they won't eat is Whiskas. Well, they'll have a nibble, but it also has some unfortunate consequences at the other end... They're not so keen on the grain free stuff either. Or the very cheap stuff. 

Otherwise, they're happy with Felix AGAIL, Gourmet (the tins and the small pouches) and Sheba (the small pouches). They also like ham, chicken, smoked salmon, prawns, custard tarts, cheese, channel islands milk... 

If I want to treat them, they get some fresh fish or meat (raw, bought on YS), which invariably goes down without touching the sides.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Went to pick up a 'Click & Collect' from Screwfix and had to show the sms notification they sent. Said to the lad 'Don't laugh at my phone' (Motorola V220 flip) and the young whippersnapper replied 'I've never seen one like that before.'
> Cheek!😡



Oi! I still have (and use) an original Nokia 3310 and a Nokia 6230i 

Yes, I also have a Samsung smartphone.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2019)

Ripple said:


> Onions



Yeah, onions here too. 

They must've been evil cos I was in floods of tears. Although I was missing someone special very much this morning after dreaming of him last night.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2019)

Oh, and my blue (recycling) wheelie bin was emptied and black bag collected long before I rolled out of bed this morning.


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oi! I still have (and use) an original Nokia 3310 and a Nokia 6230i
> 
> Yes, I also have a Samsung smartphone.


😉


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> 😉
> View attachment 492722



If they still work, whyever not?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Went to pick up a 'Click & Collect' from Screwfix and had to show the sms notification they sent. Said to the lad 'Don't laugh at my phone' (Motorola V220 flip) and the young whippersnapper replied 'I've never seen one like that before.'
> Cheek!😡


A V220 flip is probably older than he is 😉


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Went to pick up a 'Click & Collect' from Screwfix and had to show the sms notification they sent. Said to the lad 'Don't laugh at my phone' (Motorola V220 flip) and the young whippersnapper replied 'I've never seen one like that before.'
> Cheek!😡



I have one of those too. It had the advantage when working with some (mostly) reformed criminal elements that it was never a temptation for them to steal.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> 😉
> View attachment 492722


Nokia 3410?


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Nokia 3410?


Yep.


Reynard said:


> If they still work, whyever not?


To be fair the Nokia doesn't, although only because it's locked to a network which doesn't exist any longer.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Yep.
> 
> To be fair the Nokia doesn't, although only because it's locked to a network which doesn't exist any longer.


Orange.

You can still get it unlocked. I've the 3310, 3310a, 3330a & 3510a.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> PS: Why do employers assume you'll recognise them when they call you six weeks after you sent the original application?


It would be hard to confuse anyone like Marcel Marceau with anyone else !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Nov 2019)

Just had a lovely cup of green tea


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2019)

It isn't half bright out tonight !


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It isn't half bright out tonight !


Have you coated it in fluorescent paint?


----------



## gaijintendo (12 Nov 2019)

Apologies but I need to get this bad day in a wee box and let go.

I woke up at about 3 after a recurring nightmare that I have had for the last 20 years - I calmed myself down comforting myself that the events never happened, and they only seem real because they keep coming back in my dreams - usually whilst I am fevered.

I was fevered, stuck some decongestant up my nose then slept on the sofa so my laboured breathing wouldn't be a problem.

I had a big meeting today, and I forgot my human impression kit (decongestant spray) so spent £7 on some pills and sprays at the CO-OP, then eventually got to the station.

I made the train, but didn't have enough time to get a ticket - I looked into each carriage as it passed by to try and find a ticket inspector to get a ticket, but no luck. I went to get my off peak ticket on the platform. "Sorry bud, but we now charge full price. We were told to start doing it yesterday." wonderful. 2+ decades and they decided to change it without any publicity. £2.50 off peak becomes £4 - and I worked locally to save the firm purse a whole £1.50. Immediately upon leaving I noticed, despite saying I needed to claim it back - they didn't give me a receipt. So £4 from my purse. Great. Always. Cycle.

Make it to the door of the building, the instruction is "call this number and I will show you in". No response. Nobody comes. It is very cold. Someone lets me in, and I start looking for the office. They all recognise the name, but don't know where they are based. I ring the phone, but no phone can be heard ringing. One person knows a woman who knows everyone - they go to the mailbox and, yay, a letter for the chap. Room 239. I look for the room. 238... 240... look at the floorplan. That room doesn't exist.

Over an hour later I leave and a colleague notices an email from them saying they are unwell. I suspected, but there we go. 

Boss wants the work based on this by Friday, or so I discover tonight at 10pm - so being sick is no longer an option. He communicates this on a holiday approval. "I have approved this, but I need this by Friday". A weird way of doing a condition - if you are going to blackmail someone, don't approve it first?

I get back to my base for the day, and I have enough time for a nip to the post office depot to get those shoes I ordered. The stern lady said I couldn't have them because I don't have the red sheet about having failed to deliver it. I explained I couldn't have booked redelivery because the site failed. I didn't have any angry left in me, but why the hell could they not give me it with my driving license with my face, address and name on it. Supposedly coming tomorrow.

I don't feel well, and I have to work and I don't really have it in me, especially after all that.

Apologies again. One of those days.


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Orange.
> 
> You can still get it unlocked. I've the 3310, 3310a, 3330a & 3510a.


Actually it's _really_ old and the sim is from OneTel. Do you think I could still get it unlocked?


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2019)

gaijintendo said:


> Apologies but I need to get this bad day in a wee box and let go.
> 
> I woke up at about 3 after a recurring nightmare that I have had for the last 20 years - I calmed myself down comforting myself that the events never happened, and they only seem real because they keep coming back in my dreams - usually whilst I am fevered.
> 
> ...



No need to apologise xxx

Sending  from me and purrs and furry head bops from Poppy & Lexi


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Actually it's _really_ old and the sim is from OneTel. Do you think I could still get it unlocked?


It's only shoving on 18 years next March. It's still possible to get the 3310 unlocked.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2019)

Those electronic speed signs can go and do one! Slogging away into a head wind today and the sign lights up showing 14mph and "Thank You" followed by a smily face.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Those electronic speed signs can go and do one! Slogging away into a head wind today and the sign lights up showing 14mph and "Thank You" followed by a smily face.



It's not that bad... I usually trip them at 9mph...


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2019)

One final observation for the day - I may not be the best dressed cyclist (baggy shorts/Craghopper trousers when on a road bike for example) but I did a double take at the youth riding a BMX machine in a hooded dressing gown, pyjama trousers, t-shirt and flip flops in Ipswich this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> One final observation for the day - I may not be the best dressed cyclist (baggy shorts/Craghopper trousers when on a road bike for example) but I did a double take at the youth riding a BMX machine in a hooded dressing gown, pyjama trousers, t-shirt and flip flops in Ipswich this afternoon.



Now, I'll wear one of my large collection of onesies whilst puttering around the house, but it doesn't go beyond the gate, much less wearing it to ride a bicycle...


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2019)

Another dry start to the day


----------



## raleighnut (13 Nov 2019)

Ran out of Rizla's


----------



## raleighnut (13 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> One final observation for the day - I may not be the best dressed cyclist (baggy shorts/Craghopper trousers when on a road bike for example) but I did a double take at the youth riding a BMX machine in a hooded dressing gown, pyjama trousers, t-shirt and flip flops in Ipswich this afternoon.



Ran out of Rizla's


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Ran out of Rizla's


Been doing a lot of tracing ?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2019)

Morning. We had a lovely red sky this morning. I noticed it when I wheeled our rubbish bin out .


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2019)

Hmm, still no money in the office 'milk tin' other than coppers. I don't know where everyone thinks the milf comes from, but it's been refreshed each week for the last month with no money. Office of about 15, and muggings has got the milk as I'm i early. 

Must send a reminder after last week's fridge clear out.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Hmm, still no money in the office 'milk tin' other than coppers. I don't know where everyone thinks the milf comes from, but it's been refreshed each week for the last month with no money. Office of about 15, and muggings has got the milk as I'm i early.
> 
> Must send a reminder after last week's fridge clear out.


Milf? What kind of office do you work in, exactly... 😉


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Milf? What kind of office do you work in, exactly... 😉



Argh... whoops... MILK.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2019)

Last night my boys told me a curious pattern that repeats frequently when they talk to teachers and friends parents:

"Where are you from?"
"My mum is Japanese and my dad is British"
(Pause, then in sympathetic tones)
"So... does your dad drink lots then?"

I thought it was Russians with this reputation but apparently not...


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2019)

When you have successfully completed a job at work do you run around celebrating making a fuss ?





Footballers do !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Last night my boys told me a curious pattern that repeats frequently when they talk to teachers and friends parents:
> 
> "Where are you from?"
> "My mum is Japanese and my dad is British"
> ...


And this is in the country that invented the Stein glass which holds 2 pints (?) of beer...


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2019)

Bu**er, migrane.

Everything to my right is a blur.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Bu**er, migrane.
> 
> Everything to my right is a blur.


So you're not all right, but half left? (Apologies, you're feeling crap and I'm making jokes 😬 )

Feel better soon 🤗


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> So you're not all right, but half left? (Apologies, you're feeling crap and I'm making jokes 😬 )
> 
> Feel better soon 🤗



Remind me to shout lots next time you have a hangover.

Blurring is going down. Hopefully I'll be cycling on my own when I have the not remembering words thing.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Remind me to shout lots next time you have a hangover.
> 
> Blurring is going down. Hopefully I'll be cycling on my own when I have the not remembering words thing.


Can you take anything? My wife suffers from migraines and has tried every medication under the sun, but nothing works or even helps a little. Rest and a dark room help.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Can you take anything? My wife suffers from migraines and has tried every medication under the sun, but nothing works or even helps a little. Rest and a dark room help.



Anti-nausea tablets and paracetamol reduce them from debilitating to annoying. Oddly I've found that pushing through the visual wierdness for 20 minutes seems to reduce the other effects later, but that could just be bbecause the anti-nausea meds have improved.

There is a nose spray available that theiretically reduces symptoms but it made little difference.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> If they still work, whyever not?


Because they were a pain to text with.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Hmm, still no money in the office 'milk tin' other than coppers. I don't know where everyone thinks the milf comes from, but it's been refreshed each week for the last month with no money. Office of about 15, and muggings has got the milk as I'm i early.
> 
> Must send a reminder after last week's fridge clear out.


Why doesn’t your firm pay for the milk/tea/coffee? This ain’t the dark ages.


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Why doesn’t your firm pay for the milk/tea/coffee? This ain’t the dark ages.



Public sector.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Public sector.


Unbelievable in this day and age.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Bu**er, migrane.
> 
> Everything to my right is a blur.



You have my sympathy.
It's terrible when the picture goes all funny .


----------



## roadrash (13 Nov 2019)

And the list of jobs with my name on em at my sons new house just keeps getting longer, hes just been out to get some rawl plugs and come back with laminate flooring for the hall, not looking forward to that , no problem doing it , but my fecked spine wont thank me for it,...… still if you cant help family out eh...….I will pay for it later


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> And the list of jobs with my name on em at my sons new house just keeps getting longer, hes just been out to get some rawl plugs and come back with laminate flooring for the hall, not looking forward to that , no problem doing it , but my fecked spine wont thank me for it,...… still if you cant help family out eh...….I will pay for it later


Point him towards YouTube?😉


----------



## roadrash (13 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Point him towards YouTube?😉



the only tools he uses are to do his day job paramedic/ambulance, sometimes first responder, some people are hopeless at diy , his name is on that list


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2019)

Busy bee Reynard again, taking advantage of the window in the weather; two cases of logs cut from the stash of seasoned wood, plus three more dead bullaces cut down, turned into logs and stashed in the garage so they can dry. Plus I've hauled some large ash branches that came down in previous week's storm ready for sawing up.

Also have a large cherry tree that's come down - it's just snapped clean in two around shoulder height. Impressive, given it's about 18 inches across at the point where it snapped. Not sure how that happened, but given the damage, I'm suspecting a lightning strike.

Ah, woodland management... Still, I do get to play with some very nice tools.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Nov 2019)

I cut the grass this morning, did some weeding and sweeping. I hate , nay, loath gardening.

washed and vacuumed the car.

dusted and vacuumed the house.

had a fish finger sandwich for lunch.

and the heating engineer came round to do some snagging with the new heating.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2019)

We have a yellow rain warning from the weather peeps. It has been fine all day until a little while ago.
I wet out and bought some paint for my bike this morning. I will have to spray some test panels to see how it matches .


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Unbelievable in this day and age.



Don't think students would be too happy paying for my tea/coffee and milk. Fair enough I think.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We have a yellow rain warning from the weather peeps. It has been fine all day until a little while ago.
> I wet out and bought some paint for my bike this morning. I will have to spray some test panels to see how it matches .



If I was getting yellow rain I'd want a warning too.

What colour paint?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If I was getting yellow rain I'd want a warning too.
> 
> What colour paint?


Ford Candy Blue . It is a greenish blue.


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If I was getting yellow rain I'd want a warning too.
> 
> What colour paint?



Lemon yellow maybe? Or cadmium yellow? Perhaps even yellow ochre or raw sienna...


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2019)

I also finished the painting I was working on.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ive-been-painting-again.243960/page-7#post-5792220

Another one for my very special scrapbook, but am tempted to get a print made for my wall. Never mind that the chassis & engine combo of Reynard 893 and TOMs Toyota was a complete turd, this is still one of my all time favourite racing cars.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> the only tools he uses are to do his day job paramedic/ambulance, sometimes first responder, some people are hopeless at diy , his name is on that list


If he was doing the same job, ten years ago, there's a chance he may have picked me up off the train.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Nov 2019)

Just back from an evening social ride. Got the clothing just right for the cold today. Now time for bed.


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2019)

Time for a


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Time for a


And here
Been raining here for a few hours


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2019)

Morning.
Oh Ah! It is snowing here ! . Big flakes but the ground is too wet for it to pitch.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2019)

It has stopped snaining but it is still grey and damp out. The snow that started to pitch soon melted.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2019)

Some pop group names don't seem to stand the test of time ! I can't see Boys Own making a comeback when they are in their 60's !


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2019)

I am currently on the Vodafone help chat. 
The will to live is rapidly seeping way


----------



## mybike (14 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah, woodland management... Still, I do get to play with some very nice tools.



FWIW, I bought myself a Mountfield long hedge trimmer which comes with a mini chain saw for removing branches. My son couldn't resist a try, but it wasn't cutting very well. then I realised I'd put the chain on the wrong way round when I cleaned it.


----------



## mybike (14 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> We have a yellow rain warning from the weather peeps. It has been fine all day until a little while ago.
> I wet out and bought some paint for my bike this morning. I will have to spray some test panels to see how it matches .



Just hope we get a chance for everything to dry up. Switched the pump on this morning but there was insufficient water in the hole to fully fill the hose.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Nov 2019)

Strange goings on.. I cleared all the leaves at work yesterday... They are back today


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Nov 2019)

Nothing much exciting here. I did find, in Goodwill (like a charity shop) an R/C flight simulator complete with a radio controller simulator. It has convinced me I need a lot of training before I try to fly radio controlled airplanes.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2019)

My daughter rang up to ask if my wife could baby sit whilst she took her car to a garage for an estimate.
A car with an electronic handbrake had rolled down a hill and hit it .
This is the second time this sort of thing has happened !


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2019)

Well, it appears to have finally stopped raining here. Not worth hopping onto a bike and doing the market, as there probably won't be much of a market. May nip out later on the Chartres for a general bimble, but then again, I may not.

The cats haven't even *asked* to go out, so I think I shall take my cues from them.

Have made gingered apple sauce to go with the black pudding I intend to have for supper tonight.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> FWIW, I bought myself a Mountfield long hedge trimmer which comes with a mini chain saw for removing branches. My son couldn't resist a try, but it wasn't cutting very well. then I realised I'd put the chain on the wrong way round when I cleaned it.



I shouldn't laugh really, as it's easily enough done. Been there, done that, you see... 

My saw has a 14 inch bar. Ideally I'd like a bigger saw, but it's that trade off between ease of cutting and being able to handle the saw for a couple of hours at a time.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2019)

OMG, what's this bright yellow thing in the sky?


----------



## raleighnut (14 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> OMG, what's this bright yellow thing in the sky?


The Moon wearing 'Hi Viz'


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2019)

Well, that wasn't the afternoon I'd planned... Had intended on starting a new piece of artwork - a re-visit of a charcoal portrait I did back in 2002-ish, but ended up doing:

a) Sorting out the details of a new judging engagement for a show at the tail end of February.

b) Making chutney. (Green tomato, red pepper, apple, onion and ginger.)

Of course, as I decided not to go out on the bike, it has stayed dry.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Nothing much exciting here. I did find, in Goodwill (like a charity shop) an R/C flight simulator complete with a radio controller simulator. It has convinced me I need a lot of training before I try to fly radio controlled airplanes.


Cheaper than crashing an R/C plane though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2019)

Okay, I need to go and pretend to be sociable. See you on the other side...


----------



## Ripple (14 Nov 2019)

Today I had to visit 2 places within few miles distance from home. It is rain - no rain - rain - no rain today.

1st place - went by car. Didn't get soaked. Stuck in traffic jam.

2nd place - cycled. Didn't stuck in traffic jam. Got completely soaked.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, I need to go and pretend to be sociable. See you on the other side...



Made it... They are good people and I ike them all, but there's always a slight re-breaking of ice when I have to be with a group. Once that's out of the way, I'm generally okay for an hour or two...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Nov 2019)

Our village is flooded in the same areas as last week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Our village is flooded in the same areas as last week.



I'm assuming from your statement that it was vaguely dried out in between and re-flooded? Are you affected?


----------



## Donger (14 Nov 2019)

Was idly watching "Britain in Colour" on a satellite channel today when I spotted my mum (rest her soul) partying at the gates of Buckingham Palace on VE Day in her Wren's uniform. She always said she could be seen on that footage, but I'd never seen a shot that showed her clearly enough. A nice surprise, and I've got that bit recorded now to show my nephew.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Our village is flooded in the same areas as last week.


It's when it floods somewhere different I'd get worried.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Nov 2019)

I have spotted the first fully decorated & lit Chrismas tree of the year (excluding shops/pubs, etc)


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2019)

Ripple said:


> Today I had to visit 2 places within few miles distance from home. It is rain - no rain - rain - no rain today.
> 
> 1st place - went by car. Didn't get soaked. Stuck in traffic jam.
> 
> 2nd place - cycled. Didn't stuck in traffic jam. Got completely soaked.



A classic application of the Law of Sod...


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> A classic application of the Law of Sod...


'ere, I never applied that!


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2019)

A nice  and three cheese snack-a-jacks.

I have put the rest of the packet away, because just like the marmite rice cakes, I'd scud through the whole lot in one sitting if given the chance.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> 'ere, I never applied that!



I think everyone has, at one time or another. It's one of *those*, you see...


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> I think everyone has, at one time or another. It's one of *those*, you see...


You sure it's not one of them?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cheaper than crashing an R/C plane though.


Numerous, numerous times.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Nov 2019)

I've been idly wondering what extravagant pledges electioneering politicians are going to amuse us with next. They are getting positively creative.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Numerous, numerous times.


Not that bad a crash then.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Nov 2019)

It's my 59th birthday today. Though as i post i'm still 58, as i didn't pop out till 8.30am on a cold Tuesday morn' in this place.
https://houseandheritage.org/2019/02/08/bramley-meade/


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's my 59th birthday today. Though as i post i'm still 58, as i didn't pop out till 8.30am on a cold Tuesday morn' in this place.
> https://houseandheritage.org/2019/02/08/bramley-meade/


I'll wait while later today before saying _Happy Birthday_, nowt worse than a premature congratulation.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> You sure it's not one of them?



Not to my knowledge...


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I've been idly wondering what extravagant pledges electioneering politicians are going to amuse us with next. They are getting positively creative.



I'm trying to work out what the blazes is being slipped into their coffee...


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm trying to work out what the blazes is being slipped into their coffee...


I demand the promise of at least one unicorn at the bottom of my garden before I give my vote to any political party!!


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I demand the promise of at least one unicorn at the bottom of my garden before I give my vote to any political party!!



I just want some of whatever it is they're all taking... 

If not, I'd really prefer a dragon to a unicorn, and while they're at it, can they also please give me a Reynard 90D, a Van Diemen RF86 and a Jaguar JXR-14...  And a lifetime's supply of chocolate.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm assuming from your statement that it was vaguely dried out in between and re-flooded? Are you affected?


The flooded area was drained by the council (some local councillors live in our village). I wonder if they’ll do the same again. Mrs LGC has taken an alternate route to work this morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Nov 2019)

Flood warnings in Peterborough area, nothing unusual with the Nene Valley 
I certainly wont be cycling to work and that route will be impassable for a few days. 

Oh and its raining.. 
On a brighter note It's Friday


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2019)

Wahoo the weekend is fast approaching


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2019)

I've caught a cold


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's my 59th birthday today. Though as i post i'm still 58, as i didn't pop out till 8.30am on a cold Tuesday morn' in this place.
> https://houseandheritage.org/2019/02/08/bramley-meade/



Happy Birthday Accy.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2019)

Someone may have polished off most of the office milk this morning ! The milk fairy still hasn't been left any money in the milk tin, and after 4 weeks this is too much ! 

My porridge was lovely ! 

The joys of an office full of 20-30 year olds - kitchen is a tip also.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> I just want some of whatever it is they're all taking...
> 
> If not, I'd really prefer a dragon to a unicorn, and while they're at it, can they also please give me a Reynard 90D, a Van Diemen RF86 and a Jaguar JXR-14...  And a lifetime's supply of chocolate.


A dragon would be nice, but it'd likely scorch the grass, where a unicorn would only eat the tops of the daffodils, in the spring..


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2019)

Fixed a problematic light fitting last night. My SIL has an electrical/lighting shop and we'd seen one of the display lights a couple of years ago and always loved it - it has 8 individual lights suspended on wires - it's one of those fittings that can only really go on a landing above stairs as the 'drop' of the lights comes down to chest level. 2 of the bulbs have a poor connection (hence us getting it for a big discount) but even with contact cleaner, they have had to be adjusted regularly. 

A bit of googling, and I discovered you can buy electrically conductive grease. Squirted a bit of that in the fitting (halogen bulbs with tiny pins on), and hey presto it's working.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2019)

Folk are arriving now, and there is very little milk !!


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've caught a cold


What bait did tha use.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Nov 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's my 59th birthday today. Though as i post i'm still 58, as i didn't pop out till 8.30am on a cold Tuesday morn' in this place.
> https://houseandheritage.org/2019/02/08/bramley-meade/


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's my 59th birthday today. Though as i post i'm still 58, as i didn't pop out till 8.30am on a cold Tuesday morn' in this place.
> https://houseandheritage.org/2019/02/08/bramley-meade/


Here's to you, enjoy the day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> What bait did tha use.



Me, apparently.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Me, apparently.


Seems to have worked then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Seems to have worked then.



"Sniffle"


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2019)

Morning.
Has anyone seen my enthusiasm ? I seem to have lost it !


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> "Sniffle"


It is "just a sniffle" then, nowt too bad.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Has anyone seen my enthusiasm ? I seem to have lost it !


Just happen to have this lying about


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> It is "just a sniffle" then, nowt too bad.



And an "Atschoo" on occasion. It isn't serious, but I have to start on the meds _now _before it decides to have a party with my Asthma...



Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Has anyone seen my enthusiasm ? I seem to have lost it !



My cold seems to have plenty...


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2019)

How strange, when the milk has run out, no-one feels the need to have cereal or tea/coffee. I need another cup, so might just buy a small milk for me.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> How strange, when the milk has run out, no-one feels the need to have cereal or tea/coffee. I need another cup, so might just buy a small milk for me.


What you need are a couple of empty catering "one cup" cartons.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Nov 2019)

I have sprained my wrist. I wish I knew how I did it. Fortunately, 1) I had a splint in the house; 2) it's not my dominant hand.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> What you need are a couple of empty catering "one cup" cartons.



Brief update, someone has actually bought a two pint 'blue' milk. The youngsters like their 'blue' milk.

Off to make a cholesterol raising cuppa.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Brief update, someone has actually bought a two pint 'blue' milk.* The youngsters like their 'blue' milk.*
> 
> Off to make a cholesterol raising cuppa.


I'll stick to the white stuff.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not that bad a crash then.


Some bad, some not so bad. A couple of safe landings.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2019)

Happy birthday, @Accy cyclist , and many happy returns of the day!


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Some bad, some not so bad. A couple of safe landings.


Any you can walk away from can't be that bad.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any you can walk away from can't be that bad.


Unless you are an arctic/bush pilot. I think my problem is in the interface, set up like an actual R/C plane controller. Coordination required.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Nov 2019)

Here's some quality Mundanity- a whole book of Boring Postcards, edited by the photographer Martin Parr:
"Martin Parr is a key figure in the world of photography and contemporary art. Some accuse him of cruelty, but many more appreciate the wit and irony with which he tackles such subjects as bad taste, food, the tourist, shopping and the foibles of the British. Parr has been collecting postcards for 20 years, and here is the cream of his collection - his boring postcards. With no introduction or commentary of any kind, Parr's boring postcards are reproduced straight. They are exactly what they say they are, namely boring picture postcards showing boring photographs of boring places, presumably for boring people to buy to send to their boring friends. All of them are shot in Britain, taking us on a boring tour of its motorways, ring roads, traffic interchanges, bus stations, pedestrian precincts, factories, housing estates, airports, caravan sites, convalescent homes and shopping centres. Some attempt to idealize their subjects, only to fail dismally. Others lack any apparent purpose or interest, but the resultant collection of photographic images is wholly compelling.
_Boring Postcards_ is multi-layered: a commentary on British architecture, social life and identity, a record of a folk photography which is today being appropriated by the most fashionable photographers (including Parr), an exercise in sublime minimalism and, above all, a richly comic photographic entertainment" (taken from the description on Amazon).

Also you may wish to watch:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4HyCTJkhVY


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have sprained my wrist. I wish I knew how I did it. Fortunately, 1) I had a splint in the house; 2) it's not my dominant hand.


And now I have cut my finger while making lunch. Today is not my day it seems.

Plus my wife keeps telling me that everything happens in threes. With a (subconscious?) suggestion like that, it's only a matter of time...


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2019)

Ouf, managed to dodge the showers this morning to trim all the small stuff off that downed cherry tree. It is now ready for sawing into logs. And it will be a *LOT* of logs given the size of the tree.

Am about to have some lunch, and then the rest of the afternoon is for me to do whatever I fancy doing.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2019)

Happy birthday @Accy cyclist


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> A dragon would be nice, but it'd likely scorch the grass, where a unicorn would only eat the tops of the daffodils, in the spring..



A dragon, when trained, would keep my back boiler nice and warm, plus it would likely snack on the pesky wood pigeons who are currently stripping all the berries off my holly tree.

At least a dragon is useful. A unicorn is not.

And I still want my collection of racing cars and a supply of chocolate. And it's got to be proper chocolate, not this Dairy Milk type stuff...


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> A dragon would be nice, but it'd likely scorch the grass, where a unicorn would only eat the tops of the daffodils, *in the spring*..



What would it eat the rest of the year?

A unicorn is for life, not just for... um... Daffodils...

PS: Not sure how I missed this but Happy Birthday @Accy cyclist


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2019)

And likely daffodils would give a unicorn the sh*ts as they are poison-ish...


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2019)

Anyways, enough time spent working on a poem.

Time to go throw some supper together and feed the terrible twosome.


----------



## roadrash (15 Nov 2019)

Happy birthday @Accy cyclist 🎂🎂


----------



## roadrash (15 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Brief update, someone has actually bought a two pint 'blue' milk. The youngsters like their 'blue' milk.
> 
> Off to make a cholesterol raising cuppa.


I only use blue milk , cant be doing with unleaded milk


----------



## roadrash (15 Nov 2019)

well the affore mentioned laminate floor has been fitted, I know have a back that is sorer than a very big bag full of very sore things


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2019)

roadrash said:


> I only use blue milk , cant be doing with unleaded milk



If I'm paying full whack, then it's blue milk here too.

If there's milk to be had on YS, then I don't mind buying semi-skimmed, even if my tea doesn't quite taste right. I won't buy skimmed milk. That's based on the premise that if the cats won't touch it, neither will I.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I demand the promise of at least one unicorn at the bottom of my garden before I give my vote to any political party!!


That's the Green Party's offering of a free organic lawn mower to every houshold.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> That's the Green Party's offering of a free organic lawn mower to every houshold.



And if it doesn't work out, there's always the crock pot...


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> I just want some of whatever it is they're all taking...
> 
> If not, I'd really prefer a dragon to a unicorn, and while they're at it, can they also please give me a Reynard 90D, a Van Diemen RF86 and a Jaguar *JXR*-14...  And a lifetime's supply of chocolate.


Tut, tut. Go hang your anorak in shame.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Tut, tut. Go hang your anorak in shame.



Aaaaaargh!!! 

Bad Reynard.

Can't even blame the cat walking across the keyboard for that one.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> And if it doesn't work out, there's always the crock pot...


How's a crockpot cut the lawn?


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> How's a crockpot cut the lawn?



It doesn't.

But the contents might have done at some stage...


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2019)

And once you've cooked the unicorn, you can use the leftover horn as a donut stacker. It's the gift that keeps on giving from the Greens - they've got my vote!


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> And once you've cooked the unicorn, you can use the leftover horn as a donut stacker. It's the gift that keeps on giving from the Greens - they've got my vote!



Don't forget that unicorn blood bestows life but leaves you cursed...

On the other hand, you can also use the horn to stack bagels.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2019)

I think unicorns are saddlebreds. If not, they can pull a cart, or maybe some wood logs.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2019)

Eh, I need my bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2019)

Time to get some miles in , see you all later


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Nov 2019)

Please keep this quiet, it's not raining  i know, weird


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2019)

Morning.
I have been waiting to see what the weather is doing . It is greyish out with a light band of pink near the horizon. It doesn't look like it's raining but there are a lot of large puddles around .
I hope it stays dry .


----------



## mybike (16 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've caught a cold



Well done, you are athletic after all.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2019)

It's that time when my glasses need tightening up, but I need my glasses to see where the screw is... 😕


----------



## mybike (16 Nov 2019)

Foot started hurting last night on a short walk, kept on walking. Now I have plantar fasciitis for the first time in ages. Rolling pin has been got out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> Well done, you are athletic after all.



On reflection I think I got it as part of the democratic distribution from Beautiful Daughters sneezles.

I think today is "Peak cold": I'm getting pressure in sinuses and behind left eye, which itself is watering so much it steams my glasses up. Blearg.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> On reflection I think I got it as part of the democratic distribution from Beautiful Daughters sneezles.
> 
> I think today is "Peak cold": I'm getting pressure in sinuses and behind left eye, which itself is watering so much it steams my glasses up. Blearg.


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2019)

I've been up in our greenhouse this morning spraying the rear stays on my Falcon blue. I think the blue may need a bit of green put in it as it is a bit on the red shade of blue .
Some of the greenish shade of the old colour could be down to sulphur in old oil staining it .


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2019)

Overslept this morning. The classic "oh, just another 10 mins", and *blam* it's an hour and a half later... 

Sorted the sparrow chirp type squeak on the Chartres (a squirt of oil on the left pedal spindle did the trick) and off I poddled to Tesco for a few sundries. Easier to keep reign on stuff when you've only got two panniers to put stuff in rather than a whole car.  Actually, the only item I bought on sticker were some pork offcuts for the girls' tea.

Have had a quiet afternoon watching the horse racing and working on a poem.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> On reflection I think I got it as part of the democratic distribution from Beautiful Daughters sneezles.
> 
> I think today is "Peak cold": I'm getting pressure in sinuses and behind left eye, which itself is watering so much it steams my glasses up. Blearg.



Hope you quickly feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## slowmotion (16 Nov 2019)

Lady Slowmotion flew back from Ethiopia last night. This evening there was a flea hopping about by the hob. Everybody in the household swears it's nothing to do with them. Anyway, they can't live for more than a week without a fix of blood so we shall see.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Lady Slowmotion flew back from Ethiopia last night. This evening there was a flea hopping about by the hob. Everybody in the household swears it's nothing to do with them. Anyway, they can't live for more than a week without a fix of blood so we shall see.



I've got some spare pipettes of Advantage. It'll take care of worms as well.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> I've got some spare pipettes of Advantage. It'll take care of worms as well.


She went with three girlfriends to look at the amazing early Christian churches. The trip turned out to be nothing like a Swan's Hellenic cultural cruise...…….pretty rough lodgings and being woken by nearby gunfire in the middle of the night.

Yes, worming potions may yet be needed!


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> She went with three girlfriends to look at the amazing early Christian churches. The trip turned out to be nothing like a Swan's Hellenic cultural cruise...…….pretty rough lodgings and being woken by nearby gunfire in the middle of the night.
> 
> Yes, worming potions may yet be needed!



Sounds fascinating, actually. 

The accommodation however, somewhat less so...


----------



## slowmotion (16 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sounds fascinating, actually.
> 
> The accommodation however, somewhat less so...


Certainly "authentic".


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2019)

Well, I guess if you've gotta do something like this, then you might as well go the whole hog. In for a penny, in for a pound.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Lady Slowmotion flew back from Ethiopia last night. This evening there was a flea hopping about by the hob. Everybody in the household swears it's nothing to do with them. Anyway, they can't live for more than a week without a fix of blood so we shall see.


They just love masking tape !


----------



## slowmotion (16 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> They just love masking tape !


Oh, splendid!
I'll set the traps later.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2019)

Time to leave the building and get clipped in


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Nov 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Here's some quality Mundanity- a whole book of Boring Postcards, edited by the photographer Martin Parr:
> "Martin Parr is a key figure in the world of photography and contemporary art. Some accuse him of cruelty, but many more appreciate the wit and irony with which he tackles such subjects as bad taste, food, the tourist, shopping and the foibles of the British. Parr has been collecting postcards for 20 years, and here is the cream of his collection - his boring postcards. With no introduction or commentary of any kind, Parr's boring postcards are reproduced straight. They are exactly what they say they are, namely boring picture postcards showing boring photographs of boring places, presumably for boring people to buy to send to their boring friends. All of them are shot in Britain, taking us on a boring tour of its motorways, ring roads, traffic interchanges, bus stations, pedestrian precincts, factories, housing estates, airports, caravan sites, convalescent homes and shopping centres. Some attempt to idealize their subjects, only to fail dismally. Others lack any apparent purpose or interest, but the resultant collection of photographic images is wholly compelling.
> _Boring Postcards_ is multi-layered: a commentary on British architecture, social life and identity, a record of a folk photography which is today being appropriated by the most fashionable photographers (including Parr), an exercise in sublime minimalism and, above all, a richly comic photographic entertainment" (taken from the description on Amazon).
> 
> ...




After drifting into mundane obscurity for a time @Maverick Goose is back with a bang. Full on mundanity that I was sure would bore me rigid if I read it so I didn't risk it.

Chapeau sir, Chapeau.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Lady Slowmotion flew back from Ethiopia last night. This evening there was a flea hopping about by the hob. Everybody in the household swears it's nothing to do with them. Anyway, they can't live for more than a week without a fix of blood so we shall see.



This needs is own thread for us to follow.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> This needs is own thread for us to follow.


Perhaps Sir David Attenborough and his film crew could go round and film it ?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2019)

Morning.
Can't really decide what the weather is doing outside as I have only taken a quick look and it was too dark to tell .
In the meantime I will drink a .


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Nov 2019)

A combination of sleep and antihistamines has improved the nasal passage impediment situation.

In weather news, it is gently widdling it down.


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In weather news, it is gently widdling it down.


Snap!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2019)

I can see clearly now !
It is dry out but grey with a bit of a break in the cloud with light blue sky showing through .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2019)

I can see clearly now !
It is dry out but grey with a bit of a break in the cloud with light blue sky showing through .


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Nov 2019)

Good morning . I have nothing of any interest to report today.


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Good morning . I have nothing of any interest to report today.



Truely mundane, I also have nothing of interest to add, though I did put the washing out about seven this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Truely mundane, I also have nothing of interest to add, though I did put the washing out about seven this morning.


Crumbs ! You are active !


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I can see clearly now !
> It is dry out but grey with a bit of a break in the cloud with light blue sky showing through .





Illaveago said:


> I can see clearly now !
> It is dry out but grey with a bit of a break in the cloud with light blue sky showing through .



you can say that again.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> you can say that again.


Doh!


----------



## gbb (17 Nov 2019)

Took the grandkids to town early last night to see the Christmas lights then into McDonalds for something to eat.
A big thumbs up and a deal of sympathy for the staff there. They get a lot of stereotypical rubbish chucked at them but the behaviour of a good few youngsters (14 to maybe 18 yo) was borderline disrespectful to staff, just juvenile, silly and a rubbish way to treat someone.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> She went with three girlfriends to look at the amazing early Christian churches. The trip turned out to be nothing like a Swan's Hellenic cultural cruise...…….pretty rough lodgings and being woken by nearby gunfire in the middle of the night.
> 
> Yes, worming potions may yet be needed!


I have that. Even in the afternoon, due to hunting season.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Nov 2019)

Been shopping


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2019)

MrsPete and I are leaving Beckworth Emporium.. Phew!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2019)

The banks are encouraging peeps to do online banking. So this evening when my wife tried to do some our anti virus security protection wouldn't let us ! 
I wish they would talk to one another a bit more !


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2019)

I am making goulash.
My smoked paprika is very smoky.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2019)

Spent the morning turning some of that cherry tree into logs. The wood is very green, so will have to spend a couple of years on the woodpile before it's fit for use. Also felled four dead oaks, two of which have also been turned into logs - but those are suitable for burning now.

Spent the afternoon to-ing and fro-ing with a wheelbarrow to move said logs to their respective repositories. And have also marked a few more dead or nearly dead trees in the area in which I was working.

Listened to the F1 from Brazil - why is it my favourite steward is the one who ends up officiating in the crackpot races and not the boring ones... 

Had a the last of the veggie lasagne for supper.

Now watching Guy Martin on the TV and pretzelling a poem. I want to tailor the sonnet I wrote for a forthcoming occasion, but it's not as easy as I thought it might be.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2019)

There's a hedgehog in our garden, scoffing the supper we provide. 
I thought they'd be hibernating by now.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am making goulash.
> My smoked paprika is very smoky.


I've never been a fan of paprika.. Smoked, or not


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Nov 2019)

Sometimes the simplest bits of information are missing. Helping Middle Son to do his Geography homework, I had to resort to the internet to find out the German for "geographical feature."


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sometimes the simplest bits of information are missing. Helping Middle Son to do his Geography homework, I had to resort to the internet to find out the German for "geographical feature."


Did you find it?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did you find it?



The translation is "Geographische eigenschaft"

You're welcome.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The translation is "Geographische eigenschaft"
> 
> You're welcome.


Any notable ones near you?


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Spent the morning turning some of that cherry tree into logs


Not know anyone that does wood turning? Dad made several lovely bowls out of cherry.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Not know anyone that does wood turning? Dad made several lovely bowls out of cherry.



I did at one time, but not now. 

Maybe it's an excuse for me to get a lathe...


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I've never been a fan of paprika.. Smoked, or not


Then you may not enjoy my goulash, because I use about 2-3 tbsp of sweet smoked Hungarian paprika in the slow cooker. I have to admit, Mrs. GA will not go near it. Might be the Serrano peppers.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2019)

Smoked paprika is one of my cupboard staples - it goes so well with loads of things.

And now, a Reynard Kitchen Hack. If you happen across a can of tomatoes or carton of passata that's particularly acidic, a dose of smoked paprika will reduce the need for adding sugar.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2019)

Aaaaaaaaah, a nice


----------



## raleighnut (18 Nov 2019)

Well I'm up early thanks to 2 of the Cats playing tag on the landing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Any notable ones near you?



More than I could describe in one forum post, most of them are steep and in an upward direction.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> More than I could describe in one forum post, most of them are steep and in an upward direction.


That's a coincidence. Most geographical features around where I live can definitely be described the same.


----------



## gbb (18 Nov 2019)

Rather disappointingly, the heating was unwittingly left on all night...with the windows wide open .
It only went on because the grandkids were staying.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> That's a coincidence. Most geographical features around where I live can definitely be described the same.



You too huh?

Mind you, there's often nice things to see at the top.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You too huh?
> 
> Mind you, there's often nice things to see at the top.


If only! We just have lots and lots of hills. The only features of note are the sustainable and environmentally-friendly (but ugly as sin and blot on the landscape) wind turbines.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Nov 2019)

Sunrise from the Balcony about ten minutes ago:


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You too huh?
> 
> Mind you, there's often nice things to see at the top.


I can't imagine the scaffolding needed during the construction of that impressive stronghold 😲


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> If only! We just have lots and lots of hills. The only features of note are the sustainable and environmentally-friendly (but ugly as sin and blot on the landscape) wind turbines.




You can get fabulous views of Peterborough with a good step ladder


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> If only! We just have lots and lots of hills. The only features of note are the sustainable and environmentally-friendly (but ugly as sin and blot on the landscape) wind turbines.


I find fields of solar panels look far worse!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2019)

Morning. 
There is bright sunshine here at the moment . We seem to have had some rain in the night as there are puddles everywhere.
I almost sat on the cat! 
He sneaked in behind me as I was about to sit down !
All is okay. We just had big chin rubs !
I seem to be going down with a cold . It could explain why I was asleep for most of yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> More than I could describe in one forum post, most of them are steep and in an upward direction.


You've water that flows upwards!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've water that flows upwards!!



Of course; what do you think "Vorsprung durch Technik" means?


----------



## Phaeton (18 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Of course; what do you think "Vorsprung durch Technik" means?


That's a lot of letters when you could just have said Bidet


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> That's a lot of letters when you could just have said Bidet



I've never seen a Bidet in Germany.

Bearing in mind this is a country that has no word for "Subtle" I think that's a Good Thing.


----------



## mybike (18 Nov 2019)

gbb said:


> Rather disappointingly, the heating was unwittingly left on all night...with the windows wide open .
> It only went on because the grandkids were staying.



It'd have been too hot with the windows closed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Nov 2019)

meta lon said:


> You can get fabulous views of Peterborough with a good step ladder


Same here, only it's foggy right now. They have cut the corn, that was the tallest thing around here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Nov 2019)

Admittedly, the corn grows to about 8 feet high.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Same here, only it's foggy right now. They have cut the corn, that was the tallest thing around here.


You can see Peterborough from there ?


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Of course; what do you think "Vorsprung durch Technik" means?


_"Advancement through technology"_


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Nov 2019)

On a clear day, just beyond the Atlantic Ocean, to the east. Looks like this here, through binoculars




.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> On a clear day, just beyond the Atlantic Ocean, to the east. Looks like this here, through binoculars
> View attachment 493321
> .


How big a pair of binoculars!


----------



## Phaeton (18 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> How big a pair of binoculars!


That's a bit personal isn't it


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Nov 2019)

Early afternoon from the balcony, including 2 castles, part of Festool and the apartment roof.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Nov 2019)

They look like houses not castles


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Nov 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> After drifting into mundane obscurity for a time @Maverick Goose is back with a bang. Full on mundanity that I was sure would bore me rigid if I read it so I didn't risk it.
> 
> Chapeau sir, Chapeau.


Thanks-. It's actually a lot more interesting than you might think. Transforming the apparently Mundane has always been an important thread in photography (which I studied at college)...sometimes the results are more interesting than others. There's even a book on Soviet Metro Stations (which actually boast some pretty spectacular architecture).


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2019)

Sitting in the sun on our balcony overlooking the Purbeck hills


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2019)

Busy running errands this morning, and I have also prepped the veggies to make some alphabet soup later.

Time to knock off for some lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> They look like houses not castles



To be fair the castles are some distance away, you have to know where they are to see them.


----------



## Ripple (18 Nov 2019)

Damn, my phone battery decided to die.  Bought a new one on eBay but it will take few days to arrive.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2019)

Spent the afternoon turning some partially seasoned wood into logs and stacking it - the drainage board / leccy board bods only cut the stuff into sections, and then leave it lying wherever. Also stacked the green cherry wood I cut yesterday.

Alphabet soup is on the go, smells fabby. Will have a big bowl tonight. 

For those waiting on the lunch report, I had two  and half an avocado dribbled with chilli sauce and a bagel with lox and a schmear. 

I cure my own salmon and it's totally lush. Well worth making, given how expensive it is. It's *so* easy to do, just a few cupboard staples and a bit of time and patience is all that's required to turn a piece of fish into a masterpiece.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Spent the afternoon turning some partially seasoned wood into logs and stacking it - the drainage board / leccy board bods only cut the stuff into sections, and then leave it lying wherever. Also stacked the green cherry wood I cut yesterday.
> 
> Alphabet soup is on the go, smells fabby. Will have a big bowl tonight.
> 
> ...


Don't want to over do the iron intake.


----------



## PaulB (18 Nov 2019)

I've stopped wearing ties.


----------



## gbb (18 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> It'd have been too hot with the windows closed.


Ain't that the truth, I can't stand excess heat at night. It's a miracle, even with the windows open, it didnt wake me up.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

PaulB said:


> I've stopped wearing ties.


Just thought "What the 'eck", and pulled it off?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2019)

PaulB said:


> I've stopped wearing ties.


I never really started..


----------



## tyred (18 Nov 2019)

I've been awarded a Trophy


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Nov 2019)

Just had a nice cup of green tea


----------



## Ripple (18 Nov 2019)

I've been an idiot.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Nov 2019)

Ripple said:


> I've been an idiot.



We all have at one time or another, on several occasions usually.


----------



## Ripple (18 Nov 2019)

After digging too deep into my phone I reseted everything to zero. Have got a joy now to download everything back. Fekin genius I am.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

Kuchi-sake-onna, anyone?


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Nov 2019)

PaulB said:


> I've stopped wearing ties.



My word. It started with hats, now ties. It's the end of time.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Nov 2019)

I like wearing ties.

@Reynard I hope your salmon gets well soon.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I like wearing ties.
> 
> @Reynard I hope your salmon gets well soon.


Well, if she's letting them smoke it'll not help matters.


----------



## gbb (18 Nov 2019)

Tumble drier door gasket is splitting....circa £25 for a new one. Seems a lot for a flappy piece of rubber...ahh well. It's around 10 to 15 years old, plenty of life left in it yet.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

gbb said:


> Tumble drier door gasket is splitting....circa £25 for a new one. Seems a lot for a flappy piece of rubber...ahh well. It's around 10 to 15 years old, plenty of life left in it yet.


Could you not rotate the part, putting the damaged section at the top?


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> @Reynard I hope your salmon gets well soon.



It'll get eaten, that's what...


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Kuchi-sake-onna, anyone?


Yes ! With 3 sugars please .


----------



## slowmotion (18 Nov 2019)

I went to Stanfords in Covent Garden to pick up a 1:25000 OS map. I don't usually go right into the beating heart of The West End but I took the precaution of taking a handful of baby-wipes in a ZipLok bag in case my chain dropped off again. (I don't mind riding around Shepherd's Bush with fingers covered in black oil, but I figured the shop assistants in cool territory might be affronted). Coming home down Charing Cross Road, there was red light at which I stopped and put my left foot down.....but it didn't land on top of the kerb as expected and I keeled over in glorious slowmotion onto the pavement with the bike on top of me. I had barely hit the paving before five concerned young people (God Bless them) were upon me earnestly inquiring about my welfare. It was all rather depressing. FFS! Do I look that old???
Yes, the chain had fallen off, and yes, I needed the baby wipes, but my ego was in shreds.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I went to Stanfords in Covent Garden to pick up a 1:25000 OS map. I don't usually go right into the beating heart of The West End but I took the precaution of taking a handful of baby-wipes in a ZipLok bag in case my chain dropped off again. (I don't mind riding around Shepherd's Bush with fingers covered in black oil, but I figured the shop assistants in cool territory might be affronted). Coming home down Charing Cross Road, there was red light at which I stopped and put my left foot down.....but it didn't land on top of the kerb as expected and I keeled over in glorious slowmotion onto the pavement with the bike on top of me. I had barely hit the paving before five concerned young people (God Bless them) were upon me earnestly inquiring about my welfare. It was all rather depressing. FFS! Do I look that old???
> Yes, the chain had fallen off, and yes, I needed the baby wipes, but my ego was in shreds.



Ooops...

I refer this kind of incident as "toppling over gracelessly"

At least you didn't do it with a backpack full of tomatoes...


----------



## slowmotion (19 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ooops...
> 
> I refer this kind of incident as "toppling over gracelessly"
> 
> At least you didn't do it with a backpack full of tomatoes...


It's all right for you. You've got youth on your side.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> It's all right for you. You've got youth on your side.



Oh right...  You don't give a monkeys about the mess I made of the tomatoes?


----------



## slowmotion (19 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh right...  You don't give a monkeys about the mess I made of the tomatoes?


Mea culpa! I'm so sorry if I appeared to be insensitive. It must be because I'm such an old git.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> How big a pair of binoculars!


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> To be fair the castles are some distance away, you have to know where they are to see them.


Like Bloomington, then.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Mea culpa! I'm so sorry if I appeared to be insensitive. It must be because I'm such an old git.



In your defence, you didn't point at me and laugh, like WVM did at the time, as I, a tomato-besmeared cyclist, slunk off home dripping a trail of juice behind her...


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 493421


There'll not be too many try "borrowing" them


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2019)

'Tis the beauty of them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2019)




----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Nov 2019)

It’s -1 C here this morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 493421



 like it.

You should see all the frost this morning then, first proper chilly morning here. 
Hopefully a lovely dry bright day to follow.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2019)

Morning all from the south coast


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2019)

Morning. 
Sunny here with a few clouds around. The grass out the front and the cars are covered in a light frost .


----------



## Phaeton (19 Nov 2019)

mucho ice on car at 06:30


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Nov 2019)

My 2 year old can of de-icer went off like krakatoa this morning. Did the job though, brrrrrr


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It’s -1 C here this morning.


It is +1C here this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2019)

I have just had a tin of chicken and regrettable soup for lunch .
Earlier on I tried connecting up the new shower unit to the pipework and it fitted . . I can now continue tiling and then fit it .


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have just had a tin of chicken and regrettable soup for lunch .
> Earlier on I tried connecting up the new shower unit to the pipework and it fitted . . I can now continue tiling and then fit it .



I'll bet the chicken regretted it as well.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2019)

Mucho frost here today, still have patches of it in the garden.

Bashed tatties and veggies for tonight's supper, then turned more of those lengths of tree into logs and stacked them up so they can finish seasoning.

About to knock off for lunch - prolly the remains of last night's pasta.

Then I'm off for a


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2019)

Back from my 

It was  but  and now I feel 

The post-ride  has gone down very nicely, accompanied by two choccy biskits. May take me some time to thaw out though, that was right proper cold.


----------



## Ripple (19 Nov 2019)

> Andy in Germany said:
> PS: Why do employers assume you'll recognise them when they call you six weeks after you sent the original application?





Ripple said:


> Exactly the same happened to me about 2 hours ago. It was so many weeks ago I even don't remember I have ever applied for that job.



That's my post from 12th November. For my biggest surprise I got that job (it's completely different from what I've been doing in the last few years).


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Nov 2019)

Ripple said:


> That's my post from 12th November. For my biggest surprise I got that job (it's completely different from what I've doing in the last few years).


Well done, and, good luck!


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2019)

Lovely supper tonight... 

Alphabet soup, followed by sausages, mash, onion gravy, green beans and apple sauce.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2019)

Morning.
Was cold in the night .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2019)

I just wheeled our recycling bin out . Whilst I was doing that I noticed a pair of Buzzards flying low over the house.
It seemed a bit early in the morning for them to be up and about !


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2019)

It's windy here


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Nov 2019)

Frost is covering everything here. My son just left for school wrapped up in so many layers that he reminded me of the Michelin man.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Nov 2019)

Good morning.
The view from my hotel this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Good morning.
> The view from my hotel this morning.
> View attachment 493536


Looks a bit like Bath ?


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Looks a bit like Bath ?


It is.


----------



## mybike (20 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You can see Peterborough from there ?



Can you see Hackney Marshes?


----------



## mybike (20 Nov 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I went to Stanfords in Covent Garden to pick up a 1:25000 OS map. I don't usually go right into the beating heart of The West End but I took the precaution of taking a handful of baby-wipes in a ZipLok bag in case my chain dropped off again. (I don't mind riding around Shepherd's Bush with fingers covered in black oil, but I figured the shop assistants in cool territory might be affronted). Coming home down Charing Cross Road, there was red light at which I stopped and put my left foot down.....but it didn't land on top of the kerb as expected and I keeled over in glorious slowmotion onto the pavement with the bike on top of me. I had barely hit the paving before five concerned young people (God Bless them) were upon me earnestly inquiring about my welfare. It was all rather depressing. FFS! Do I look that old???
> Yes, the chain had fallen off, and yes, I needed the baby wipes, but my ego was in shreds.



That's a coincidence, I was reading, yesterday, about how you can put the chain back on with a stick picked from the bush, thus keeping your hands clean.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> That's a coincidence, I was reading, yesterday, about how you can put the chain back on with a stick picked from the bush, thus keeping your hands clean.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> It is.


I thought that grassy knowle to the left on the horizon looked familiar .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2019)

I'm having a bit of a break, waiting for my  .
I think I might put some acid on my frame next and then spray some etch primer on . After my tea break that is .


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm having a bit of a break, waiting for my  .
> I think I might put some acid on my frame next and then spray some etch primer on . After my tea break that is .


Soundtrack music for that.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YerF7oUTyc8&list=PLdlBixo5XBf95CqPaEQurJy_X32vee453&index=5

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCgZxrf8nrU&list=PLdlBixo5XBf95CqPaEQurJy_X32vee453&index=6


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2019)

Money for Nothing get better prices for their stuff than Find It Fix It Flog It !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Nov 2019)

Fitted a Cyo Premium Dynamo light to my new recumbent build. Harder than it should have been as original wires weren't long enough , so had to crimp a couple of wires together. Bike hopefully ready for first ride this weekend. Excited.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2019)

Spent the morning sawing more logs off that mahoosive cherry tree. Plus I felled another dead oak and cut that up too, likewise several large (dead) branches from another nearby cherry tree.

I love my "office" at this time of year. I don't mind the cold, but give me a still day, a little bit of sun and all the fantastic autumn colours and I'm just so happy doing what I do.

Had a lovely lunch of a bagel with lox and a schmear accompanied by two  and a banana. Poppy has decided she quite likes my lox. 

Carted all the cut logs to their relevant destinations this afternoon, with the green wood all stacked nice and neat.

Only downside, my work gloves are now fubared.  The palm, thumb and index finger on the right glove have worn through - weird, cos I'm left handed. The challenge is finding another pair in my size.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2019)

Central heating not working


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2019)

@Reynard one for you


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> @Reynard one for you
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 493641



I suspect they did that because the barcode wasn't working.

Happened in my local Tesco with a shelf of ducks a member of staff was putting stickers on. So I spot the stickers and mosey on over only, to note the 1p reduction. So of course, curiosity gets the better of me, hence the above.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2019)

Sorting out the girls' Zooplus order - biscuits, litter and some xmas pressies for them and for my neighbour's cat.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Spent the morning sawing more logs off that mahoosive cherry tree. Plus I felled another dead oak and cut that up too, likewise several large (dead) branches from another nearby cherry tree.
> 
> I love my "office" at this time of year. I don't mind the cold, but give me a still day, a little bit of sun and all the fantastic autumn colours and I'm just so happy doing what I do.
> 
> ...


How small, ARCO do/did gloves for kids hands.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/b/Arco-Gloves/67023/bn_7023508105


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> How small, ARCO do/did gloves for kids hands.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/b/Arco-Gloves/67023/bn_7023508105



I like leather rigger gloves - bought the ones I have in the small garden centre in Ely. Will be dropping in tomorrow to see if I can get another pair. They're "Town & Country" branded.


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> @Reynard one for you
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 493641



I hope you treated yourself to something nice with the money you saved.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Nov 2019)

You will be relieved to know that I have now visited an art shop and resolved the Burnt Sienna deficit.

Oh, and I went to an interview...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got a call from a potential employer, completely out of the blue: possible interview next week, and I may be working in a bike shop.
> 
> Now you know as much as I do, so we shall have to see what we shall see.



And in an interview-specific update, I'm really not much the wiser...


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You will be relieved to know that I have now visited an art shop and resolved the Burnt Sienna deficit.
> 
> Oh, and I went to an interview...



Acrylic, I'd imagine?

It's funny, I use a lot of burnt sienna when painting with acrylics, but hardly ever when painting in watercolour.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2019)

Lovely supper tonight. 

Alphabet soup, then leek wrapped in ham and done in a cheese, ale and mustard sauce, mashed potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2019)

Ah,  time.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, and I went to an interview...


Fingers crossed for you! (As long as it's the job and company you want!)


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2019)

Morning cc back to work today for me 
Can't wait ..... honestly ..... for 5 pm to come home again


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Nov 2019)

I’m still in Bath.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> @Reynard one for you
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 493641


You spotted a bargain there !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You will be relieved to know that I have now visited an art shop and resolved the Burnt Sienna deficit.
> 
> Oh, and I went to an interview...


That's a good ploy ! They will be totally distracted if you placed the paint on the desk during the interview .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m still in Bath.


Have you gone all wrinkly yet ?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Have you gone all wrinkly yet ?


Cheeky!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Acrylic, I'd imagine?
> 
> It's funny, I use a lot of burnt sienna when painting with acrylics, but hardly ever when painting in watercolour.



I use mine mainly for things like rust effects on models. I keep trying to use watercolours but they're scary: you can't just scumble over mistakes and try again.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Fingers crossed for you! (As long as it's the job and company you want!)



Dunno about that as yet. It's a bit strange because the organisation is expanding rapidly, and they need a lot of extra staff, but they aren't really sure what they want to do. I could end up working (with a group of clients with psych or addiction issues) in a bike shop, which strange as it may seem is my favourite option, or they may say we're on a protected production line for a big company which sounds as boring as stirring porridge.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Nov 2019)

Morning world, have to go to the smoke today, I dislike the place, everybody pushing & shoving


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2019)

I very nearly spooned marscapone onto my Cornflakes instead of yoghurt, this morning... 
Well, the pots do look similar! 

That'd be different


----------



## mybike (21 Nov 2019)

There I was, happily blowing leaves, when my blower started varying in speed. Feeling particularly inquisitive I decided to dismantle it. Having finally realised the reason it wouldn't come apart was the screw I'd left in, it came apart neatly. The brush holder has two slots into which the powers supply blade slides. Or should have. Said blade was waving about, hence intermittent power. Searching eventually brought up a site with both brush holder & brush, so duly ordered. A battery powered replacement would have been nice but about five times the cost.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> There I was, happily blowing leaves, when my blower started varying in speed. Feeling particularly inquisitive I decided to dismantle it. Having finally realised the reason it wouldn't come apart was the screw I'd left in, it came apart neatly. The brush holder has two slots into which the powers supply blade slides. Or should have. Said blade was waving about, hence intermittent power. Searching eventually brought up a site with both brush holder & brush, so duly ordered. A battery powered replacement would have been nice but about five times the cost.



That's a tough call ecologically: Change to eco friendly treehuggy version and add to landfill or repair instead of replacing and use oil? I see the problem.

I use a broom but I have it in mind you do this as a job which is in a very different league...


----------



## raleighnut (21 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a tough call ecologically: Change to eco friendly treehuggy version and add to landfill or repair instead of replacing and use oil? I see the problem.
> 
> I use a broom but I have it in mind you do this as a job which is in a very different league...


Good thing to do in Germany,

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...ope-50431827&usg=AOvVaw29J9CXQV9GZ36JPRiOb0Lf


----------



## Ripple (21 Nov 2019)

LOL   

I just have received an email saying "thank you for your *recent* application for a job of_ blah blah blah_". I couldn't remember when I applied for it so did a bit of a search ...

I applied for that job on April. APRIL !!! So 7 months ago is "recently" for that employer.

I replied to email "You must be having a laugh. I applied for this job on April. It's November now."

Still  and


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2019)

I have put our recycling box out this morning.
My wife and I are hoping to go and see Le Man's 66 at the cinema this afternoon. We haven't been to see a film for years, so it should be a bit of an experience, plus the cinema has been done up recently .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2019)

We both enjoyed the film although it was a bit loud.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have put our recycling box out this morning.
> My wife and I are hoping to go and see Le Man's 66 at the cinema this afternoon. *We haven't been to see a film for years, so it should be a bit of an experience, plus the cinema has been done up recently .*



They heard you were coming, obviously.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Nov 2019)

On the way back from the smoke frigging bloke on seat behind on the phone the whole journey MORON!!!!!


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2019)

Utility ride into town this morning. Bloomin  and still haven't quite thawed out though. I did manage to get milk, cheese and breakfast cereal on sticker though.

The garden centre didn't have the work gloves I was looking for - they've cut down their range to make way for their Xmas lines. I do like to support a local independent shop, but it looks like I will be ordering from one internet supplier or other instead.

I have just had a  accompanied by a bag of smoky bacon crisps.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I use mine mainly for things like rust effects on models. I keep trying to use watercolours but they're scary: you can't just scumble over mistakes and try again.



That's the thing about watercolour - if you blooper, then the whole painting is pretty much borked. I like watercolours though, as they make me really concentrate on what I'm doing.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> On the way back from the smoke frigging bloke on seat behind on the phone the whole journey MORON!!!!!


Where possible I always aim for the 'Quiet' coach to try and avoid such encounters ... not that it always works.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Where possible I always aim for the 'Quiet' coach to try and avoid such encounters ... not that it always works.


LNER no longer have quiet coaches


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> I like leather rigger gloves - bought the ones I have in the small garden centre in Ely. Will be dropping in tomorrow to see if I can get another pair. They're "Town & Country" branded.



If you are an online shopper, they may have them on Ebay?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's the thing about watercolour - if you blooper, then the whole painting is pretty much borked. I like watercolours though, as they make me really concentrate on what I'm doing.



Full confession: my way to get around this (usually this is when Beautiful Daughter wants to paint with me) is to make a basic shape with blocks of watercolour then line them with ink to add details and texture.

Don't tell anyone though.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Nov 2019)

Went see Joker today at the cinema.

didn’t like it.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2019)

BoldonLad said:


> If you are an online shopper, they may have them on Ebay?



More than likely.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Full confession: my way to get around this (usually this is when Beautiful Daughter wants to paint with me) is to make a basic shape with blocks of watercolour then line them with ink to add details and texture.
> 
> Don't tell anyone though.



Nowt wrong with abstracts.  Bet they're better than the ones I've seen for sale and all.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> More than likely.


Link given earlier!


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Link given earlier!



*weird hand wave in @classic33 's direction* 

Those are not the gloves I am looking for.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> *weird hand wave in @classic33 's direction*
> 
> Those are not the gloves I am looking for.


This sort?


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> This sort?
> View attachment 493750



Yes, either full leather or with the mesh backing. The rubber-coated fabric jobbies are about as useful as the proverbial chocolate teapot...

The catch is, I need XS or XXS depending on the brand.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yes, either full leather or with the mesh backing. The rubber-coated fabric jobbies are about as useful as the proverbial chocolate teapot...
> 
> The catch is, I need XS or XXS depending on the brand.


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Nov 2019)

I bought Christmas cards today, what was I thinking


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Nov 2019)

Nothing mundane about bonkers parking charges here's two days worth last weekend, and yes the flight was cheaper


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Nov 2019)

Been to see Ranulph Fiennes at the Cambridge Corn exchange. Very entertaining and well worth seeing him if you get a chance.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nowt wrong with abstracts.  Bet they're better than the ones I've seen for sale and all.



They aren't abstracts. Usually they are very silly and vaguely steampunk in appearance. 

Typical Beautiful Daughter response: "Oh not Papa, not another rocket..."

I'll try and remember to post the next one.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Went see Joker today at the cinema.
> 
> didn’t like it.


Should have seen Le Man's 66 .


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Should have seen Le Man's 66 .


We call that Ford vs. Ferrari over here. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyYgDtY2AMY


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Nov 2019)

Shelby made good chilli, too.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nothing mundane about bonkers parking charges here's two days worth last weekend, and yes the flight was cheaper
> View attachment 493751



It wasn't one of those flights for 50p was it? 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6pj3Fdbwng


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2019)

Right... A  then bath and then bed.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right... A  then bath and then bed.


Off to the East Riding?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2019)

The curse off too much Chinese


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Nov 2019)

Good morning.
The Fragrant MrsP and I will be leaving Bath soon.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Good morning.
> The Fragrant MrsP and I will be leaving Bath soon.


Remember to pull the plug out before you leave.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Remember to pull the plug out before you leave.


I’ll leave it in, otherwise it won’t recharge.


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> LNER no longer have quiet coaches


Not travelled with LNER in a while so will defer to your experience, but isn't it just 'some' of the new Azumas? https://www.lner.co.uk/the-east-coast-experience/the-east-coast-standard/quiet-coach/


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> It wasn't one of those flights for 50p was it?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6pj3Fdbwng



Ironically, just looked up to see when Aida are next near us. To book a ticket at Sheffield City Hall you pay a 12% (12%!) booking fee. Then if you want your tickets posted, it's another £2.50 or even if you collect them from the box office it's £2! For the privilege of trogging into town I have to pay £2?! Eh?!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Good morning.
> The Fragrant MrsP and I will be leaving Bath soon.



So how long have you and MrsP been having Baths together ?

Did you go on the Cathedral roof tour ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nothing mundane about bonkers parking charges here's two days worth last weekend, and yes the flight was cheaper
> View attachment 493751





When booking a 2night stay in a London 10 yrs ago "claridges" i enquired about parking as i was going to drive so we could have a shopping trip and fill the boot. 

The hotel was happy to sort the parking, "we have use of a car park around the corner" 
Only £150 a day  ah we par £3 in Peterborough, we'll get the train


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Good morning.
> The Fragrant MrsP and I will be leaving Bath soon.


I hope you'll leave it where you found it !


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Did you go on the Cathedral roof tour ?



no, we just like walking around Bath, maybe next time.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Not travelled with LNER in a while so will defer to your experience, but isn't it just 'some' of the new Azumas? https://www.lner.co.uk/the-east-coast-experience/the-east-coast-standard/quiet-coach/


"Please note: First Class no longer has its quiet coaches. This will give you more flexible space and greater freedom. But fear not lovers of the chill - First Class will remain an oasis of calm, as will our Standard quiet coaches." Wish I had of read this yesterday, but guess what the WiFi was also down


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> no, we just like walking around Bath, maybe next time.
> [/QUOTE
> I used to enjoy our trips to Bath. I used to enjoy looking at the architecture .
> When my wife and daughter went shopping they used to leave me in the care of the Modeller's Den baby sitting me . We haven't been to Bath since it closed .
> The William Herschel Museum is a good place to visit .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2019)

Morning!
I don't know what is up with my Lenovo tablet ! It seems to have developed a dislike to any video type of feature. If I try to look up anything which features any video it will show it but in freeze frame mode and without any sound ! 
Last night we checked to see if it was due to internet speed, but that seems to be fine. My wife checked to see if it was chock a block with rubbish but that is also fine . 
I'm beginning to wonder if I may have to take it back as it isn't functioning properly .


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Nov 2019)

I am no longer in Bath, but in the warm embrace of my habitual abode.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if I may have to take it back as it isn't functioning properly .


Search Factory reset


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Search Factory reset


Thanks ! I will try that. I may be silent for a while .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2019)

It worked ! Thanks !

It was scary! I had to hold the volume and on/ off switch down for 10 seconds . The tablet vibrated causing me to jump and let go ! 

Up came a battery charging display! 

What have I done ? 

After several attempts I did it and it is now working fine .


----------



## Phaeton (22 Nov 2019)

Alt-Ctrl-Del used to be easier


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2019)

I just switched on my laptop while shaking a can of primer _at the same time_. 

That's _multitasking_, man.


----------



## mybike (22 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a tough call ecologically: Change to eco friendly treehuggy version and add to landfill or repair instead of replacing and use oil? I see the problem.
> 
> I use a broom but I have it in mind you do this as a job which is in a very different league...



I use a broom as well, there are some places, like just outside out house, where you'd switch on the vac, wait 30sec and have to empty it. Fortunately the prevailing wind blows from our house across the road! But the blower is great on grass, that hasn't been mown because the water was lapping round the mower.

That said, I just wonder what those who live in a more wooded area do with the leaves, my garden bin was full the first time I used it & the compost bin has plenty in.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> That said, I just wonder what those who live in a more wooded area do with the leaves, my garden bin was full the first time I used it & the compost bin has plenty in.



Personally I left them where they lay to rot into the ground and feed the spring growth. Circle of life man, circle of life...


----------



## alicat (22 Nov 2019)

I managed to get a cold calling sales really cross. 

I love it when they say 'Why are you being so rude?' when I haven't really even warmed to my theme. That's my cue to let them know that if they want rude they ain't heard nothing yet.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Nov 2019)

On the subject of information technology, whilst in Bath yesterday and perusing a mobile telephonic emporium, I purchased for my entertainment pleasure a watch of the Apple variety.

It is a dark art.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> On the subject of information technology, whilst in Bath yesterday and perusing a mobile telephonic emporium, I purchased for my entertainment pleasure a watch of the Apple variety.
> 
> It is a dark art.



There is a mobile telephonic emporium in Bath? My word, technology is reaching deep into the provinces these days. 

I wonder how they waterproof it?


----------



## mybike (22 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Personally I left them where they lay to rot into the ground and feed the spring growth. Circle of life man, circle of life...



Trouble is, I can't see the track to the road with the leaves on it, and it's not great to walk on.


----------



## Ripple (22 Nov 2019)

New job and new cat. Very friendly. I am her personal sofa and visitors log book is her bed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> Trouble is, I can't see the track to the road with the leaves on it, and it's not great to walk on.



Are you telling me my ideology is flawed because of the mere reality of your situation? You'll be wanting facts and evidence next.

Humpf.

If it was good enough for the Lion King it's good enough for me.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2019)

Most of the girls' zooplus order has been delivered. I am still waiting on one 40 litre sack of cat litter.

I am now settling down with a  and the Formula E.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> That said, I just wonder what those who live in a more wooded area do with the leaves, my garden bin was full the first time I used it & the compost bin has plenty in.



Where they don't bother, I leave them be.

Where they do bother, it's the old broom and shovel job. I don't bother dumping them in the green wheelie bin, just in a place where they don't bother.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2019)

Ripple said:


> New job and new cat. Very friendly. I am her personal sofa and visitors log book is her bed.
> 
> View attachment 493778



Ah, what a beautiful tortie tabby!  Do give her a head rub from me.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Nov 2019)

Whilst out shopping, this morning, two, yes.. 2, Mundane things happened:-

Herpes delivered a package via Airmail. (ie. The courier launched it over the fence) 

MrsPete txt me to tell me I'd left my phone behind. I saw the message when I got back.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Nov 2019)

Oh, and even more mundanity! Virtually a plethora!!
One of my resident squirrels was running along the fence, past the bird feeder, and it fell off... (the squirrel, not the bird feeder, for clarity) 


NB: No squirrels were harmed by this action.


----------



## Ripple (22 Nov 2019)

Hard life of a cat.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2019)

Oooooh, what a cracking Formula E race. Happy Reynard.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Nov 2019)

Last night I bought Christmas cards-it's still only November, what was i thinking


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Last night I bought Christmas cards-it's still only November, what was i thinking



I don't know what's going on either, its still November and not only have I brought three presents but I've brought a new tree.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2019)

I'm having a rest after having put some Frisk film over my Falcon transfer and then cutting round it with a scalpel. I also made a tracing in case things went wrong .
The Frisk film is a clear plastic adhesive mask. Hopefully it should allow me to spray part of the down tube .


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2019)

I had a bagel with lox and a schmear for lunch, along with two  and a very fine pear.

And I have tried to book mum's med review at the quack - they have just introduced a new online booking & requests service which you *have* to go through. No more getting on the horn or going in person to set up an appt. Hopefully... I'm kind of sceptical about these things...


----------



## tom73 (22 Nov 2019)

Just had a fish finger sandwich ... food of the gods


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2019)

I have just messaged an ebay seller about a collection of motor racing slides. Asked him if he'd be willing to split the collection.

I only want one of the images, as it's relevant to my archive. The other 16 are of no use to me whatsoever.


----------



## Threevok (22 Nov 2019)

Sitting here, wondering if I can use my front mudguard as a water ski, for my commute home


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2019)

Off to make myself a 

I have been pondering a new piece of artwork while listening to the tennis.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have been pondering a new piece of artwork while listening to the tennis.


How do you paint how boring a sport is?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2019)

The fingers of a four year old are surprisingly effective tickle implements.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> How do you paint how boring a sport is?


I was wondering what listening to tennis sounded like !


Pock pock, pock pock!


----------



## tom73 (22 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering what listening to tennis sounded like !
> 
> 
> Pock pock, pock pock!


The way they now feel the need to grunt all the time be more like listening to a low budget pron film.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> How do you paint how boring a sport is?



I dunno LOL...

Tennis, like cricket and golf, I prefer to listen to on the radio - means I can get other stuff done while still keeping tabs on what's going on.

Actually, now that so much sport has now gone behind a paywall, I'm really rediscovering the enjoyment of radio commentary. That's how I used to follow sports back in the day, as I only got a TV for my 13th birthday.

And I like a good football commentary while driving - usually get the 5:30pm saturday match on the way home from cat shows.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I don't know what's going on either, its still November and not only have I brought three presents but I've brought a new tree.





Every day on my way to and from work I walk past 2 houses that were trimmed up last weekend..far too early


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Nov 2019)

Frankie two-chews is snuggled up next to me, in drinking alcohol free bear.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The fingers of a four year old are surprisingly effective tickle implements.



I think you should give them back to the owner though!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Frankie two-chews is snuggled up next to me, in drinking alcohol free bear.



I met a grumpy bear in the pub one day


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Nov 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I met a grumpy bear in the pub one day


Bloody autocorrect!


----------



## Phaeton (22 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Bloody autocorrect!


Should thta nit bu Bliidy aitucurrant


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2019)

I'm thinking about going to the pictures.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2019)

tyred said:


> I'm thinking about going to the pictures.


What are you going to see ?


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What are you going to see ?



Le Mans '66. I'm aware of the story and no doubt the film-makers have over-dramatised it as usual but it's a chance to see some nice cars in action.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Nov 2019)

tom73 said:


> The way they now feel the need to grunt all the time be more like listening to a low budget pron film.



I don't mind a bit of porn but does there have to be so much swearing.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2019)

tyred said:


> Le Mans '66. I'm aware of the story and no doubt the film-makers have over-dramatised it as usual but it's a chance to see some nice cars in action.


You will enjoy it !
It is good .


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Off to make myself a
> 
> I have been pondering a new piece of artwork while listening to the tennis.


Will there be chalkdust?


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Will there be chalkdust?



Nope, not using chalks or pastels 

Am using pen & watercolour to do the design for a gift card.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Nov 2019)

I have eaten a whole box of Matchmakers.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have eaten a whole box of Matchmakers.


Mint, Orange or Coffee!


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2019)

Yay, e-bay seller has agreed to split the lot of slides. 

Which means I can buy the one I want.


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mint, Orange or Coffee!



Surely nobody would eat coffee flavoured chocolate


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> You will enjoy it !
> It is good .



It was very good.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2019)

tyred said:


> Surely nobody would eat coffee flavoured chocolate


Walnut Whips are/were coffee flavoured.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Walnut Whips are/were coffee flavoured.



Walnut whips = bleurgh 

An elderly neighbour (now deceased) used to buy them for me as a thank you for walking his dog. I never had the heart to tell him that I couldn't stand the bloody things...


----------



## Jenkins (23 Nov 2019)

To celebrate the end of yet another 10 day work stretch, I had bacon baguettes for tea - once I'd completed an unplanned hour of studying the insides of my eyelids.



Lullabelle said:


> Last night I bought Christmas cards-it's still only November, what was i thinking


This is where we need a smiley with a disproving shaking head motion and "Tut Tut" sound effect.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Walnut whips = bleurgh
> 
> An elderly neighbour (now deceased) used to buy them for me as a thank you for walking his dog. I never had the heart to tell him that I couldn't stand the bloody things...


You've got a stockpile of them then?


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> You've got a stockpile of them then?



Nope. M'mother took on the onerous task of seeing that they didn't go to waste...


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2019)

I think I'm going to take a leaf out of @Jenkins book and go and study the inside of my eyelids.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2019)

Time to get clipped in


----------



## Ripple (23 Nov 2019)

I tried to push a wall with my car. 
Actually I tried to park it going backwards into a tiny back yard in a pitch black. 
Car has got a small scratch. Didn't bother to check the wall.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Mint, Orange or Coffee!



mint of course. 



tyred said:


> Surely nobody would eat coffee flavoured chocolate


Too right.


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2019)

tyred said:


> Surely nobody would eat coffee flavoured chocolate


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2019)

Morning. It is out there ! Can't decide what so I won't commit myself .

I was thinking earlier that I haven't been out on a bike for ages. But then I thought apart from getting soaked, it is risky cycling with all these puddles lying around as you don't know what is lurking beneath them .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Bloody autocorrect!


It seems to have got a bit sneaky! Look away for a second and your worms change !


----------



## tom73 (23 Nov 2019)

Talk of wrong worms brings to mind.... 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ0nFQgRApY


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Time to get clipped in



Back now with a🍵 before taking daughter's car to get a new tyre fitted


----------



## tom73 (23 Nov 2019)

oh the high life


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2019)

Trying to persuade Beautiful Daughter to hurry up and tidy her toys so we can go on a bike ride...


----------



## tyred (23 Nov 2019)

Sitting in a cafe waiting for my traditional Saturday morning fry

Then going to unstick the so-called self - adjusting mechanism on the rear brakes on my car.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Nov 2019)

Saturday morning reading routine disrupted as Radio Times not delivered... again!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2019)

The perfect chip ?






Preferably cooked !


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Where they don't bother, I leave them be.
> 
> Where they do bother, it's the old broom and shovel job. I don't bother dumping them in the green wheelie bin, just in a place where they don't bother.



I've discovered a place where they don't bother, between the farm wire link fence and the estate fence! Middle of the 'lawn' is, however, not a great place. I've inherited a spare wheely bin that's quite good for transporting them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> Frankie two-chews is snuggled up next to me, in drinking alcohol free bear.


By coincidence, DropBearBeers specialise in alchohol free beer. https://www.dropbearbeers.com/


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2019)

A nice lazy Saturday morning with a pot of tea and Formula E.


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is out there ! Can't decide what so I won't commit myself .
> 
> I was thinking earlier that I haven't been out on a bike for ages. But then I thought apart from getting soaked, it is risky cycling with all these puddles lying around as you don't know what is lurking beneath them .



I've been out on my bike this morning, its a bit windy and the lanes are a bit claggy but its fine for cycling.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2019)

Today's Formula E race was definitely eventful, but man, I want to top Mitch Evans...


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Nov 2019)

Heinz Tomato Soup and a cheese sandwich with crusty bread for lunch. Yummy 😋


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> I've discovered a place where they don't bother, between the farm wire link fence and the estate fence! Middle of the 'lawn' is, however, not a great place. I've inherited a spare wheely bin that's quite good for transporting them.



When you live by a wood, the only place that really bothers is the path and drive.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Nov 2019)

Woke up at 5am with a colossal headache, stayed in bed till 7am, then had to get up & have some tablets, went back to bed until 10:30 very unlike me, now still not right, left eye flickering, dull pain in head, no obvious reason, not drink related before somebody suggests


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Woke up at 5am with a colossal headache, stayed in bed till 7am, then had to get up & have some tablets, went back to bed until 10:30 very unlike me, now still not right, left eye flickering, dull pain in head, no obvious reason, not drink related before somebody suggests


Phone NHS direct. 111

ETA: flickering could be stress or caffeine.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trying to persuade Beautiful Daughter to hurry up and tidy her toys so we can go on a bike ride...



Success.

We saw tractors.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Woke up at 5am with a colossal headache, stayed in bed till 7am, then had to get up & have some tablets, went back to bed until 10:30 very unlike me, now still not right, left eye flickering, dull pain in head, no obvious reason, not drink related before somebody suggests





CarlP said:


> *Phone NHS direct. 111*
> 
> ETA: flickering could be stress or caffeine.



What @CarlP said.

If you're worried about using up NHS resources look at it this way: if there's something amiss and they catch it quickly it's cheaper.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Woke up at 5am with a colossal headache, stayed in bed till 7am, then had to get up & have some tablets, went back to bed until 10:30 very unlike me, now still not right, left eye flickering, dull pain in head, no obvious reason, not drink related before somebody suggests


LED street lighting?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Woke up at 5am with a colossal headache, stayed in bed till 7am, then had to get up & have some tablets, went back to bed until 10:30 very unlike me, now still not right, left eye flickering, dull pain in head, no obvious reason, not drink related before somebody suggests


Hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Phaeton (23 Nov 2019)

I think it's just a come down off a very stressful week, but now to cap it off the oven has just gone bang taking out the power, disconnected it so all is good, but can you believe I can't find anybody with stock to go pick up a new one. Everybody can get one to me tomorrow but I want one NOW!!!!!! I'm not stressed again honestly


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Nov 2019)

Today I finished the build of my new recumbent. There's a few minor fettles to do such as checking gear shifts, setting limit screws, fitting end caps to mudguard stays, and insulating tape over unused rear Dynamo light spade terminals. But otherwise done. Chain bit longer than I intended, will see if that causes any issues during my first test ride. If it does it is joined with quick links so no biggy to shorten. Ran out of light / time and rain arrived for the final touches today. Test ride tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I think it's just a come down off a very stressful week, but now to cap it off the oven has just gone bang taking out the power, disconnected it so all is good, but can you believe I can't find anybody with stock to go pick up a new one. Everybody can get one to me tomorrow but I want one NOW!!!!!! I'm not stressed again honestly



Oven - likely the heating element. They aren't hard to replace and takes about 30 minutes including pulling the oven out.


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2019)

Out into the garden shortly after 9am. Tidy up of the greenhouse, replace a broken pane, then cut up the pile of old fence ship lap into chimnea sized pieces for use next year. Took two hours to cut up, as we had that much timber (and I was cheating with a big electric mitre saw - grrrr chop chop - PS one of the best £100 quids I've spent - handy for decking). Then onto tidying the area where the wood had been stored, then a trip to the tip. 5 hours later, all sorted.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2019)

I have come to the conclusion that my latest pudding filling is as near perfect as is possible. But there are only 3 left in the freezer.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Oven - likely the heating element. They aren't hard to replace and takes about 30 minutes including pulling the oven out.


It does work, starts getting up to temperature & then trips the ECCD/RCCDBLT or whatever it's called, it's likely to be the thermostat as it does it with the grill as well. But I can't be bothered to strip it, order the part, get the wrong one, order the right one for something else to go on Christmas just like it's predecessor


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> I have come to the conclusion that my latest pudding filling is as near perfect as is possible. But there are only 3 left in the freezer.


C'mon, don't hold us suspense. And the filling is ... ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> C'mon, don't hold us suspense. And the filling is ... ?



...diminishing, I suspect.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Walnut whips = bleurgh
> 
> An elderly neighbour (now deceased) used to buy them for me as a thank you for walking his dog. I never had the heart to tell him that I couldn't stand the bloody things...



I hope you cleared up his dogs walnut whips...


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It does work, starts getting up to temperature & then trips the ECCD/RCCDBLT or whatever it's called, it's likely to be the thermostat as it does it with the grill as well. But I can't be bothered to strip it, order the part, get the wrong one, order the right one for something else to go on Christmas just like it's predecessor



Ah, that sounds complcated and not a good idea with Christmas coming up. Ours went doing Sunday lunch, but it just blew the main fuse, then that was it, didn't work - had power/clock/fan/grill but no oven heat. Was only £12 for the part.


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> To celebrate the end of yet another 10 day work stretch, I had bacon baguettes for tea - once I'd completed an unplanned hour of studying the insides of my eyelids.
> 
> 
> This is where we need a smiley with a disproving shaking head motion and "Tut Tut" sound effect.



Today I bought a Christmas cake


----------



## Phaeton (23 Nov 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Today I bought a Christmas cake


Shame on you it's still November


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I hope you cleared up his dogs walnut whips...



This was before you had to. Mind, I would "stick & flick" to where it wouldn't get stepped on.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2019)

Right, off to go yellow stickering.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Nov 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Today I bought a Christmas cake



Was it last year's and in the Black Friday deals?


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2019)

Mince pies aren't just for Christmas....


----------



## Jenkins (23 Nov 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Today I bought a Christmas cake



<sighs deeply and wonders how long ago the sprouts went on>

There's no hope for some people.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2019)

Been yellow stickering in Tesco. A so-so evening but I got more or less what I needed.

Now sat by the fire with a  and listening to the tennis on the radio.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Mince pies aren't just for Christmas....


No they're for the wheelie bin a well


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Nov 2019)

I'm down my local pub,posting from my phone. I can't find the football thread. Can someone link it to me please.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm down my local pub,posting from my phone. I can't find the football thread. Can someone link it to me please.


Try Sports!


----------



## tyred (23 Nov 2019)

Tyskie seem to have re-designed their beer bottles.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Nov 2019)

I’ve been out since 14:30, just got back from Tewksbury, it is now 00:05 .


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2019)

tyred said:


> Tyskie seem to have re-designed their beer bottles.


You mean you can't tell?


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Was it last year's and in the Black Friday deals?



Nope


----------



## tyred (24 Nov 2019)

I am trying to decide whether my neighbour's saxophone playing has got better or I've just gotten used to it....


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> <sighs deeply and wonders how long ago the sprouts went on>
> 
> There's no hope for some people.



*shrug* what can I say? It is what it is.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2019)

tyred said:


> I am trying to decide whether my neighbour's saxophone playing has got better or I've just gotten used to it....


You've gotton used to it.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2019)

My bed seems like a very inviting place right now. So I shall bid you all a good night.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2019)

Morning. 
It looks misty out !
In other news I have just been downstairs to make some . I had to go back down again to remove a turkey from the fridge . There doesn't appear to be a small little critter for that !


----------



## Phaeton (24 Nov 2019)

Off to Leeds for a new 2nd hand oven


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Off to Leeds for a new 2nd hand oven


Pre-lovened!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2019)

There's not much action on the bird feeder, this morning. 3 or 4 blue tits and a squirrel, so far. 
Happily, the starlings are misbehaving elsewhere!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2019)

Oooh.. And a Coal tit


----------



## gbb (24 Nov 2019)

All the veg prepared for Sunday dinner for 6. Very traditional, carrots, parsnips, spring greens....and chicken this week.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Nov 2019)

I have the house to myself for an hour. What to do?

It's so quiet. 

Too quiet. 

The hounds are asleep. 

Spooky...


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve been out since 14:30, just got back from Tewksbury, it is now 00:05 .



Roses?


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have the house to myself for an hour. What to do?
> 
> It's so quiet.
> 
> ...


Take your lead from the hounds!


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Take your lead from the hounds!



If he takes their lead, they will want to go for a walk.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> Roses?


Eh?


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Nov 2019)

I have just returned from taking the dogs for a walk along the Ridgway. Not all of it obvs.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Nov 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I bought Christmas cards today, what was I thinking


I bought mine last January.


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> Roses?





CarlP said:


> Eh?



I thoughted that you might have been to the Theatre in Tewkesbury, which is The Roses Theatre.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2019)

It's nice of the fairies to pop in for a chat !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2019)

Schrodie is comforting me !
He checked to see if I was breathing , gave me some chin rubs and is now curled up on my lap .


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> I thoughted that you might have been to the Theatre in Tewkesbury, which is The Roses Theatre.



Ah right. No I was working at Puckrup Hall.


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> C'mon, don't hold us suspense. And the filling is ... ?



Onion, Beef cheek, Braising steak. In the slow cooker for a few hours with a beef stock cube & half a bottle of London porter.


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> Onion, Beef cheek, Braising steak. In the slow cooker for a few hours with a beef stock cube & half a bottle of London porter.


Excellent. Any recipe involving 'half' a bottle allows other half for chef's privilege. Nice .


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have just returned from taking the dogs for a walk along the Ridgway. Not all of it obvs.



BT used to have a training school at Leafield Radio Station. When I was on a course there I used to drive down to the Ridgeway in the evenings for a short walk.


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I bought mine last January.



But can you find them?


----------



## gbb (24 Nov 2019)

Dogs been sick...
My wife made some homemade playdough for the grandkids, lots of salt in it apparently. Piece must have fallen on the floor while kids were playing, found it in a pile of yuk in the hallway , I'd like to think k 'that'll teach him'...but hes a dog


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2019)

Right, that's the bulk of the Xmas shopping done bar a few last minute items, like carrots for a friend's sheep... Went to Chatteris and Huntingdon as lots of assorted options.

Now going to have a nice pie and an assortment of steamed veg for supper. And there may be some post-prandial cake later in the evening as well.

Plus I hauled a load of firewood when I got back, so am well and truly cream crackered.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2019)

Well another weekend is drawing to a close


----------



## Jenkins (24 Nov 2019)

What an exciting Sunday this has been!

Changing the bedding. Washing the used bedding. Ironing Friday's washing ready for work. Shopping. Putting the wheelie bin out (non-recyclables), making sure that was just enough other stuff over the black sack of garden rubbish from a few weeks ago to disguise it.

Is this what my life has become?


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> What an exciting Sunday this has been!
> 
> Changing the bedding. Washing the used bedding. Ironing Friday's washing ready for work. Shopping. Putting the wheelie bin out (non-recyclables), making sure that was just enough other stuff over the black sack of garden rubbish from a few weeks ago to disguise it.
> 
> Is this what my life has become?


You do your washing at work?


----------



## Jenkins (24 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> You do your washing at work?


I wish I could - it would save taking it home and then back to work again, 

(Uniform shirts & trousers)


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2019)

Sat by the fire with a nice


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2019)

Well that was a waste of an hour !
Started watching the 2nd part of War of the Worlds, got confused, started to think shall I watch it to the end. Then wished I hadn't bothered!
It is amazing how they managed to make me lose all interest! I won't bother next week !


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well that was a waste of an hour !
> Started watching the 2nd part of War of the Worlds, got confused, started to think shall I watch it to the end. Then wished I hadn't bothered!
> It is amazing how they managed to make me lose all interest! I won't bother next week !



They are hopping forwards and backwards in time, so yes, it is confusing. Also confusing is how one of the main characters keeps his white shirt so clean.

Not so confusing, is just how chocolatey is my chocolate cake with chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2019)

Ah, I was watching the Guy Martin in Japan thing.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> Not so confusing, is just how chocolatey is my chocolate cake with chocolate.



Yay, chocolatey chocolate cake!!!


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah, I was watching the Guy Martin in Japan thing.


Have recorded it. Should I bother watching?


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Have recorded it. Should I bother watching?



I quite enjoyed it. Guy is always entertaining, and given there's bicycles, motorbikes and engineering in it, what's not to like?


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2019)

My sinusitis has flared up again.  The left side of my face feels like it's been kicked by a horse, and my tongue is doing its best Jar Jar Binks impression...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hAAqHFCleI


----------



## Ripple (25 Nov 2019)

Monday. 

   12 hours shift ahead.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2019)

Monday morning again  
Won't be long till the big man comes 



IaninSheffield said:


> Have recorded it. Should I bother watching?



It was ok , i wouldn't say i would watch it over and over again


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> They are hopping forwards and backwards in time, so yes, it is confusing. Also confusing is how one of the main characters keeps his white shirt so clean.
> 
> Not so confusing, is just how chocolatey is my chocolate cake with chocolate.


Did it taste of chocolate ?


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Well that was a waste of an hour !
> Started watching the 2nd part of War of the Worlds, got confused, started to think shall I watch it to the end. Then wished I hadn't bothered!
> It is amazing how they managed to make me lose all interest! I won't bother next week !



To much jumping round the timeline.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> To much jumping round the timeline.


TV
Yes ! I couldn't understand what was happening the first time they did it. I found it really boring in the second episode.
As for the main actor's expression when he looked up towards the aliens became boring as well. He took great pleasure in reproducing the look for the BBC preview of the programme on breakfast TV.
I was wondering if it would have flowed better if they had left the future bits out ?


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2019)

Crumpets with blackcurrant jam & cheese for brekkies this morning


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Nov 2019)

I am tidying my workbench.

This is in part motivated by the number of small items and tools that have gone missing, and in part because I can't see the surface any more...


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2019)

I was going to say that I'm basking in glorious sunshine here but I'm not ! 
If it continues to rain the lakes out the front will soon be a tourist attraction !

Oh no ! The wife has put Homes under the Hammer on ! 

I detest that smug lot !


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2019)

Oh no !
The damage to the roof was caused by a faulty seal ! 

What was a seal doing on the roof ? 

Did they call in the RSPCA ? 

Were any seals harmed in making the TV programme ?


----------



## raleighnut (25 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> But can you find them?


Of course.


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> TV
> Yes ! I couldn't understand what was happening the first time they did it. I found it really boring in the second episode.
> As for the main actor's expression when he looked up towards the aliens became boring as well. He took great pleasure in reproducing the look for the BBC preview of the programme on breakfast TV.
> I was wondering if it would have flowed better if they had left the future bits out ?



Its not the best version of the tale, the acting isn't the best either.


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am tidying my workbench.
> 
> This is in part motivated by the number of small items and tools that have gone missing, and in part because I can't see the surface any more...



I have the computer table to do at some point.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I have the computer table to do at some point.



The useful part of living in a tiny apartment is that the workbench is the computer table. It saves time.

I have now rediscovered the surface.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Nov 2019)

I have fixed the front door bell today, I saw a lady riding a Dawes Kingpin to school this morning, I have wrapped a parcel ready to take to the post office, I've had my lunch, I'm about to start the ironing.

I was reminded earlier of this last week; while visiting Bath, the Fragrant MrsP and I went to Paxton & Whitfield a cheese shop. We bought some Tor and some Lanark Blue, when I asked for some Roquefort he said they were waiting for delivery, we then asked for some Swiss Tomme Vaudoise and he had just sold the last piece.
I shoot you not.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have fixed the front door bell today, I saw a lady riding a Dawes Kingpin to school this morning, I have wrapped a parcel ready to take to the post office, I've had my lunch, I'm about to start the ironing.
> 
> I was reminded earlier of this last week; while visiting Bath, the Fragrant MrsP and I went to Paxton & Whitfield a cheese shop. We bought some Tor and some Lanark Blue, when I asked for some Roquefort he said they were waiting for delivery, we then asked for some Swiss Tomme Vaudoise and he had just sold the last piece.
> I shoot you not.


At least he didn't say that the cat had just been sick on it! 

I love that skit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Nov 2019)

Time to take Beautiful Daughter for her dance club.

Whoopee.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Nov 2019)

I've lost a button off my raincoat in the local cemetery. Unfortunately it's brown in colour,so it'll blend in with the fallen leaves making it even more difficult to find. I walked back the same way hoping against the odds to find it but no luck unfortunately. I've asked the grave digger chap to keep his eyes peeled.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've lost a button off my raincoat in the local cemetery. Unfortunately it's brown in colour,so it'll blend in with the fallen leaves making it even more difficult to find. I walked back the same way hoping against the odds to find it but no luck unfortunately. I've asked the grave digger chap to keep his eyes peeled.


There isn't a spare one on the inside of the coat is there ?
Sometimes they put some on the inside .


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> There isn't a spare one on the inside of the coat is there ?
> Sometimes they put some on the inside .


Unfortunately no. There was a spare on the inside, but i used it the last time i lost one. I do hope the grave digger is looking for it and not spending his time with trivial tasks such as grave digging.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2019)

This fecking sinusitis can go and do one. 

That's the second night with next to no sleep. Face hurts, tongue won't co-operate, but at least my teeth are only two sizes too large as opposed to the ten sizes too large that they were last night. The snottage is beginning to drain, but owwwww.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time to take Beautiful Daughter for her dance club.
> 
> Whoopee.



Thank you all for your support in this difficult experience.

We survived.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2019)

MrsPete & I visited Market Harborough today. What a vibrant town it is, too! 
Hardly any boarded up shops, and several banks that are still banks, not converted into poncy wine bars. 
I've never seen a town with so many people using walking sticks, though.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2019)

I stood on a big juicy slug when I was putting some stuff in the recycling bin a few minutes ago. 
Ewwwww


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2019)

Decided to cook myself a nice supper to cheer myself up some, so...

Basa seasoned with black pepper & sage, then wrapped in bacon, plus roasties, carrots, broccoli and sprouts. 

And the girls got their share of the fish too - that went down without touching the sides. I gotta spoil them, you know...


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I stood on a big juicy slug when I was putting some stuff in the recycling bin a few minutes ago.
> Ewwwww



Not bothered putting my blue recycling wheelie bin out, nor the black bag. Not enough in either to make it worthwhile.

It takes me about a month to fill my recycling wheelie bin. Black bag goes out every six weeks or so.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I have fixed the front door bell today, I saw a lady riding a Dawes Kingpin to school this morning, I have wrapped a parcel ready to take to the post office, I've had my lunch, I'm about to start the ironing.
> 
> I was reminded earlier of this last week; while visiting Bath, the Fragrant MrsP and I went to Paxton & Whitfield a cheese shop. We bought some Tor and some Lanark Blue, when I asked for some Roquefort he said they were waiting for delivery, we then asked for some Swiss Tomme Vaudoise and he had just sold the last piece.
> I shoot you not.


I have had similar problems. Try asking for Larg or Corsican Brocciu these days and you might as well be talking to yourself. Unbe-bloody-lievable!


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2019)

Our recycling bin, and the brown garden stuff bin goes out every fortnight. Same with the black rubbish bin, though that would take over 6 months to fully fill it.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2019)

Here, it alternates between blue wheelie bin (general recycling) and green wheelie bin (garden & kitchen waste). There is a black bag collection every week - we get issued with 52 black bags every October. I might only use eight a year, and even when I do put one out, it's barely half full. Usually, pong wins out over quantity when it comes to the black bag, especially in summer.

Most of what goes in my black bag is cat food pouches as they're not recycled locally. There is a scheme that does recycle them, but the nearest collection point involves a 40-something mile round trip...


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> This fecking sinusitis can go and do one.
> 
> That's the second night with next to no sleep. Face hurts, tongue won't co-operate, but at least my teeth are only two sizes too large as opposed to the ten sizes too large that they were last night. The snottage is beginning to drain, but owwwww.


Horseradish.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2019)

Might also try pure, unadulterated grape juice.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Horseradish.



I've only got a jar of creamed horseradish lurking in the fridge. While it's great with roast beef, don't think it's quite got the *kaboom* necessary to shift any snot...


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2019)

Here we go again


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> I quite enjoyed it. Guy is always entertaining, and given there's bicycles, motorbikes and engineering in it, what's not to like?


Having now watched it, I concur 👍


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2019)

Morning!
It looks like the Police are putting cones out in the road opposite me ! 
I'm wondering if either a drain cover has collapsed or been nicked !


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> It looks like the Police are putting cones out in the road opposite me !
> I'm wondering if either a drain cover has collapsed or been nicked !



Nicked... 

It's dark and moody out


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Here, it alternates between blue wheelie bin (general recycling) and green wheelie bin (garden & kitchen waste). There is a black bag collection every week - we get issued with 52 black bags every October. I might only use eight a year, and even when I do put one out, it's barely half full. Usually, pong wins out over quantity when it comes to the black bag, especially in summer.
> 
> Most of what goes in my black bag is cat food pouches as they're not recycled locally. There is a scheme that does recycle them, but the nearest collection point involves a 40-something mile round trip...


We have a grey bin (tins, bottles & plastic), green bin (paper & card), grey bin with pink lid (non-recyclable waste) and brown bin (garden waste). The latter is optional and costs about £35 a year (if I remember rightly); it's of course the only one I fill!
(Feel I'm getting into the swing of this 'Mundane' malarkey)


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2019)

The Police have blocked the Hungerdown Lane due to a serious accident !


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> It looks like the Police are putting cones out in the road opposite me !
> I'm wondering if either a drain cover has collapsed or been nicked !



I rode out to Middleton Hall a couple of years ago and every drain cover on both sides of the road between the Bodington Road junction and the Hall had gone.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I rode out to Middleton Hall a couple of years ago and every drain cover on both sides of the road between the Bodington Road junction and the Hall had gone.



Scrap price is low now but peterborough suffered a fair bit with drain cover theft. In fact anything metal was nicked, even part of a new road bridge...

I wont blame the travelling community as they dont steel or travel as it happens..


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2019)

It was a collision involving a cyclist and a car !

Road to be closed for several hours .


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Nov 2019)

meta lon said:


> Nicked...
> 
> It's dark and moody out


I’ve told you before about that.

I’ve got to rake some leaves up this morning, but I have to wait for the bin man to empty the bin.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2019)

Sadly the cyclist died .


----------



## mybike (26 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> I have the computer table to do at some point.



I try not to remember the day I retired.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2019)

I'm thinking of buying a new microwave.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Nov 2019)

@Illaveago , that is sad news. 

I haven’t done the leaves yet. I took the Raleigh apart instead.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2019)

It is  here, my face still hurts, and I can't get into my e-mail to check when the last part of my Zooplus delivery is due to arrive. 

On the flip side, I have that pork shoulder I bought on sticker simmering away in the crock pot after having sat for a day in the fridge with its coat of dry rub. I have also made a pot of celery and leek soup.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Nov 2019)

Day two of the desk tidying has finished: Now I can use the foot well again.

The 1:48 scale model driver is still AWOL though...


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2019)

I have just taken two more painkillers. Not quite the same accompaniment to my  as a biskit but I'd rather my face stopped hurting...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Nov 2019)

Third ride on new recumbent. It's first wet ride. Big grin on face.


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Nov 2019)

I cannot believe how many tea towels I have just ironed, did someone sneak some in the basket whilst I wasn't looking


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Nov 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I cannot believe how many tea towels I have just ironed, did someone sneak some in the basket whilst I wasn't looking


As someone who's never ironed a tea towel, do they really work better after heat treatment?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Nov 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> I cannot believe how many tea towels I have just ironed, did someone sneak some in the basket whilst I wasn't looking


You’re supposed to iron them?


----------



## raleighnut (26 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> You’re supposed to iron them?


The heat sterilises them.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> You’re supposed to iron them?


You're supposed to wash them? 




Only joking


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Nov 2019)

A big plate of toad in the hole dispatched, settling down to some 'On the Buses'. I'm partying like its 1973


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> A big plate of toad in the hole dispatched, settling down to some 'On the Buses'. I'm partying like its 1973


There was me thinking I was retro watching a series from 2004!


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2019)

I have just taken more painkillers. My face still hurts.

On the flip side, I had a lovely supper of carnitas and all the works.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2019)

Currently sharing a portuguese custard tart with Madam Lexi.

So I am telling the truth to the lady who does the YS markdowns in the Tesco ISB that I'm not exactly buying them for myself.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> A big plate of toad in the hole dispatched, settling down to some 'On the Buses'. I'm partying like its 1973


(It's one year out, but too good an opportunity to miss the reference...)

_It's a God-awful small affair
To the girl with the mousy hair
But her mummy is yelling, "No! "
And her daddy has told her to go
But her friend is nowhere to be seen
Now she walks through her sunken dream
To the seat with the clearest view
And she's hooked to the silver screen
But the film is saddening bore
For she's lived it ten times or more
She could spit in the eyes of fools
As they ask her to focus on.

Sailors fighting in the dance hall
Oh man!
Look at those cavemen go
It's the freakiest show
Take a look at the lawman
Beating up the wrong guy
Oh man!
Wonder if he'll ever know
He's in the best selling show
Is there *life on Mars*?_


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Nov 2019)

Keeping fingers crossed for an improvement in @Reynard 's face today.


Hmm, <_thinks_> could probably have phrased that better. 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2019)

Wednesday woes ahead
Must keep hydrated today as doing a blood donation later , so free tea and biscuits 🍵


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Wednesday woes ahead
> Must keep hydrated today as doing a blood donation later , so free tea and biscuits 🍵



Shamelessly nicked from the jokes thread. 



PaulB said:


> I tried giving blood yesterday, never again! Too many bloody questions, who's blood is it, where did you get it, why's it in a bucket.... Why couldn't they have just been grateful?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> A big plate of toad in the hole dispatched, settling down to some 'On the Buses'. I'm partying like its 1973


Glass of Le Piat D'or at hand.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2019)

Morning. 
Wrong again! The weather peeps saying about waking up to wet weather and strong winds.
The air is still here with blue sky and bright sunshine !


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> You’re supposed to iron them?


It'll be dish cloths next !


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> The heat sterilises them.


I thought ultra violet did that ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2019)

I woke up early this morning and couldn't get back to sleep as I didn't know what the time was ! 
Our radio alarm was switched off so that wasn't showing the time and the watch So picked up had a flat battery.
I eventually gave up and went to check the time. It was time to get up ! 

In other news I have put the rubbish bin out .


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Wrong again! The weather peeps saying about waking up to wet weather and strong winds.
> The air is still here with blue sky and bright sunshine !



When you've finished with the blue sky and sunshine can you send it this way please, I have a ride planned for tomorrow and the forecast isn't good.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2019)

My new microwave takes 15 seconds per revolution. The old one took only 11 seconds.. 

Is there a moral to this story? 🤔


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I thought ultra violet did that ?


You take your Tea towels to a Tanning Salon, that's worse than Accy taking his Palm Tree.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> My new microwave takes 15 seconds per revolution. The old one took only 11 seconds..
> 
> Is there a moral to this story? 🤔


Ah ! What you need is the motor out of a record player put in .

I didn't know that people tuned microwaves ?


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Nov 2019)

I felt like having a cup of coffee this morning instead of tea. So that’s what I’m having.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ah ! What you need is the motor out of a record player put in .
> 
> I didn't know that people tuned microwaves ?


Excellent idea! 💡 If I set it on 78rpm, my Horlicks will come out ready frothed..


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Wrong again! The weather peeps saying about waking up to wet weather and strong winds.
> The air is still here with blue sky and bright sunshine !



Ahhh you've got my weather forecast. Easiest remedy is if we swap weather. Get yer brolly up man I'll send it over.


----------



## Speicher (27 Nov 2019)

A few days back the gardening peeps on here were writing about what to do with fallen leaves.

I have remembered where I got my compostable leaf sacks.

https://www.crocus.co.uk/product/_/compostable-leaf-sack-for-composting-leaves/classid.2000008631/







Adding too many leaves at once to a compost heap makes a mess, as they go into a soggy clump of clumpy sogginess. I know that that you can move them somewhere sensible without picking them up. But I use these to store the ones that have fallen on the lawn. Now that my very good lawn mowering man is not visiting every fortnight, the leaves are not getting picked up in his mower box.

I am very much against having black plastic bags anywhere in the garden. These can sit in a corner behind some shrubs until they are needed as a mulch. I know that some plastic bags are biodegradable, but do they mean in commercial composters which run at a higher temperature than a domestic one? On the subject of which, is that like the "new" compostable coffee plods, allegedly compostable, but not many places take them, and so in practice they are not compostable?

@mudsticks - You might know the answer to this conundrum. 🤔


----------



## mybike (27 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve told you before about that.
> 
> I’ve got to rake some leaves up this morning, but I have to wait for the bin man to empty the bin.



Did the same yesterday, I now have a wheelybin full of leaves I plan the empty over the fence.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> A few days back the gardening peeps on here were writing about what to do with fallen leaves.
> 
> I have remembered where I got my compostable leaf sacks.
> 
> ...


I wish I knew about those yesterday.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Nov 2019)

On the subject of blood donation, I had a telephone call yesterday from NHSBT informing me that I can’t donate platelets anymore because my vein has scarred.

I can however donate whole blood. So I’m going to start doing that as soon as I’m able.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> coffee plods


Are those the ones that eat do-nuts.


----------



## mybike (27 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> A few days back the gardening peeps on here were writing about what to do with fallen leaves.
> 
> I have remembered where I got my compostable leaf sacks.
> 
> ...



Interesting, thanks for that.


----------



## Speicher (27 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I wish I knew about those yesterday.



Sorry for the late reply. I expect something similar is available elsewhere. For plants I use a local nursery, but sometimes she does not have/cannot order what I would like. I also use Sarah Raven for garden things on line. And of-course the local Hardware store, which closely resembles the one in the Fork Handles Two Ronnies sketch, allowing for some updating and modernisation.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Nov 2019)

It's another dull, damp, mild for the time of year day here today. I hate these type of days. Not only is the greyness depressing,but i get plagued my midges! As soon as i leave my front door they're on me,biting my head,my face,my legs....anywhere they can get at they bite! I've noticed over the years that if it's say 5 Celsius or below i'm ok,but anything above and wet or just damp as well,they're out in force!! I've heard that they have 30,000 razor sharp teeth.If i could capture one of the feckers i'd like to knock everyone of 'em out of its gob!!


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2019)

Well, four years ago to the day I was in Resus. in Stepping Hill Hospital. Despite things being a bit touch and go, and intensive care brought to the Spinal Unit, I'm still here and can still walk and cycle.  Looking forward to a quiet Christmas and no running around after anyone.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> My new microwave takes 15 seconds per revolution. The old one took only 11 seconds..
> 
> Is there a moral to this story? 🤔


If you're making a hot drink in the microwave simply put the mug in with the handle facing the door, set the timer for multiples of 15 seconds (1 1/2 minutes for example) and the handle will still be facing the door for easy removal when it pings.


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> If you're making a hot drink in the microwave simply put the mug in with the handle facing the door, set the timer for multiples of 15 seconds (1 1/2 minutes for example) and the handle will still be facing the door for easy removal when it pings.



Genius !!


----------



## mudsticks (27 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> A few days back the gardening peeps on here were writing about what to do with fallen leaves.
> 
> I have remembered where I got my compostable leaf sacks.
> 
> ...



Yes the tangled web of compostable / biodegradable packaging.

It's all biodegradable eventually, although may create microplastic contamination.

And as you say some 'compostable' plastics need certain conditions.
I think this is case with coffee pods. 

The good ol cafetiere, is your true friend here

Even plant based plastics have an impact, as the corn starch or whatever they are made of needed growing and processing.

In the organic veg packing world, this is an ongoing conversation.

Paper bags actually have a higher energy input than plastic, cloth bags even more so..
But they are seen as more 'wholesome'. 

There's no clear way forward just yet, but lots of solutions in pipeline. 
Such as food grade plastic made from thistles!! 


But going back to your leaves, I think its a case of using whatever already exists to contain them. Some people make a dedicated covered heap just for leaf mould.. Takes longer than standard compost as it doesn't get so hot, but makes a good end product, after a couple of years.

Containment in old plastic sacks, another option.. If they are ugly ex shop- bought compost sacks, turn them inside out to make them less unsightly.

Full plastic coverage, so long as the leaves go in damp will compost more quickly than open to air mesh bags.. Ime

But ultimately your choice.. Buying new sacks (of any flavour) for composting leaves seems a little extravagant / unnecessary..
But in the aggregation of sins against ecology I think it comes pretty low down in terms of necessary atonement. 

Of course you could get a mulching mower and chop em up and let the worms do their thing.. Or just leave the leaves where they drop. Or rake them up and mulch the borders with them. 

Sure I'm repeating much of what has been said earlier. 

Must dash, leeks Florence fennel n spinach, to harvest


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Ahhh you've got my weather forecast. Easiest remedy is if we swap weather. Get yer brolly up man I'll send it over.


Thanks ! It arrived pretty quick. It's been raining for most of this morning .


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks ! It arrived pretty quick. It's been raining for most of this morning .



Splendid, balance restored.


----------



## Speicher (27 Nov 2019)

I was thinking about buying a leaf rake. One of those lightweight ones with rubber instead of metal at the end.

Then I thought how many tines🤔 will it get used? The back garden is so windy that the leaves get blown about and eventually land in the Borders.
I am expecting a large lightweight parcel from Scotland soon.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Nov 2019)

Fish finger sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2019)

My face is now in turns numb and tingling. The horse that had been kicking it seems to have boogered off to go harass someone else. Numb is better than pain. Except I'm now speaking with a bit of a lisp...  Downside is that the painkillers have given me a sour stomach.

The last part of the girls' Zooplus order has turned up, but the box was torn in transit and the toys I'd ordered are missing.  I have contacted Zooplus to see what they can do.

It has been raining on and off here all morning. That steady drizzle that gets you soaked quicker than you think. Neither Poppy or Lexi have gone out. Poppy is catching up on some zzzzzzz and Lexi has become obsessed with something in the airing cupboard.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I expect something similar is available elsewhere. For plants I use a local nursery, but sometimes she does not have/cannot order what I would like. I also use Sarah Raven for garden things on line. And of-course the local Hardware store, which closely resembles the one in the Fork Handles Two Ronnies sketch, allowing for some updating and modernisation.



Question for you, Wol...

Where can I get gardening gloves for very small paws? My lovely pink leather riggers are falling apart and I'm not having much luck finding replacements.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Nov 2019)

I've had a letter from Boris Johnson. Apparently, there's an election soon and he says I ought to vote for him because Brexit is done. 

Who knew? 

In slightly more exciting news, I've been updating the cycling club website. It looks much better, if I do say so myself. Just need a few bits of up-to-date info from people to make it accurate.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Where can I get gardening gloves for very small paws?


You going to make the moggies work for a living, good luck with that one


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> My new microwave takes 15 seconds per revolution. The old one took only 11 seconds..
> 
> Is there a moral to this story? 🤔


Before microwaves had the little carousel, they had a wind-up carousel you could put in the microwave. https://www.ebay.com/itm/254408745958


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You going to make the moggies work for a living, good luck with that one



The girls are already gainfully employed as Culinary Control Officers and Pest Control Officers. And Chief Dispensers of Purry Cuddles. 

Asking them to do the gardening as well is a bit much. Cats do sleep for around 16 hours a day, don't you know?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> If you're making a hot drink in the microwave simply put the mug in with the handle facing the door, set the timer for multiples of 15 seconds (1 1/2 minutes for example) and the handle will still be facing the door for easy removal when it pings.


Brilliant time saving theory! 
However, my mug of milk takes 2 minutes 10 seconds to reach optimum temperature, so I'll need a protractor and slide rule to work out the angle the handle needs to be set at..


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've had a letter from Boris Johnson. Apparently, there's an election soon and he says I ought to vote for him because Brexit is done.
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> In slightly more exciting news, I've been updating the cycling club website. It looks much better, if I do say so myself. Just need a few bits of up-to-date info from people to make it accurate.


Mr Johnson might wish to wait for the courtesy of an election before declaring such things. I know, it doesn't stand up well in the face of current politics, but a judge in the States had to inform Mr. Trump he was not the king yesterday. I could have told him that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2019)

The wind is blowing here today. Gusts as high as 60 mph. Blowing into a big winter storm to our north. Rather have the wind, than the snow and the wind.


----------



## Speicher (27 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Question for you, Wol...
> 
> Where can I get gardening gloves for very small paws? My lovely pink leather riggers are falling apart and I'm not having much luck finding replacements.



Not sure I can help with that. I do not do the heavy work that you do with saws and other sharp objects. I can get away with lighter gloves than you would need. When I visit any garden shops (aka the local ironmongers), I will look out for gloves for small paws. I think they go by the width of the widest part of the hand. 

There must be farming people with small hands, have you tried a proper farm equipment shop? (Yes, silly question)


----------



## Speicher (27 Nov 2019)

Just found this website @Reynard and these gloves, which they do in small sizes. I Just chose a pair that seems sensible.
https://www.workgloves.co.uk/ejenda...ut-resistant-high-visibility-work-gloves.html

You will have a much better idea, of what you need. The Kevlar gloves are a tad on the expensive side. 🤔

I have not used that site, I hasten to add. The have a size chart which shows up when you click on the item. You can narrow down the search choice by size, and task etc. Hope that helps.


----------



## Speicher (27 Nov 2019)

I hope you didn't laugh at the fact that I thought you needed gloves for shucking oysters. 🤔

I might get myself some of these https://www.workgloves.co.uk/ejendals-tegera-19-heavy-duty-welding-gloves.html
or these https://www.workgloves.co.uk/polyco-polyflex-hydro-c5-phyk-cut-resistant-work-gloves.html

I have a large very prickly Berberis to prune. It is a giant and has prickles and thorns of a giant size. I want to keep it in the garden, because at the height of summer it provides dense shade on very hot days,


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've had a letter from Boris Johnson. Apparently, there's an election soon and he says I ought to vote for him because Brexit is done.
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> In slightly more exciting news, I've been updating the cycling club website. It looks much better, if I do say so myself. Just need a few bits of up-to-date info from people to make it accurate.


Since using their method of counting I've discovered that I have 50% more bikes !


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> I hope you didn't laugh at the fact that I thought you needed gloves for shucking oysters. 🤔
> 
> I might get myself some of these https://www.workgloves.co.uk/ejendals-tegera-19-heavy-duty-welding-gloves.html
> or these https://www.workgloves.co.uk/polyco-polyflex-hydro-c5-phyk-cut-resistant-work-gloves.html
> ...



Well, I'm intolerant to oysters, so I'll let you off on that one. 

They only seem to do the big manly sizes that will make me look like a wicket keeper.  I normally buy kiddies gloves or XS adult gloves.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2019)

Anyways, I am much in need of a  so BRB...


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Must dash, leeks Florence fennel n spinach, to harvest





Does your trebuchet have the range to reach as far as East Anglia? That lot would be mighty fine in a cheese sauce together with some salmon and smoked haddock, and topped with cheesy mashed potato.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Does your trebuchet have the range to reach as far as East Anglia? That lot would be mighty fine in a cheese sauce together with some salmon and smoked haddock, and topped with cheesy mashed potato.




Might be a tad bruised by the time they got to you.. 
Would take several sequential launches from Devonianshire. 

Surely there must be a veg grower of quality in your area..? 
I know a few organicistas out your way.. 

Mmmn the Fennel is gooood 

Nice recipe idea though.. That might have to be Friday night dinner


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Might be a tad bruised by the time they got to you..
> Would take several sequential launches from Devonianshire.
> 
> Surely there must be a veg grower of quality in your area..?
> ...



Yebbut you make your veggies sound sooooo gooood 

Actually, there are a few decent places around here that sell by the side of the road. The market in Ely is a waste of time for the most part as it's overpriced and under-qualitied. Weird, considering we're on the edge of market garden territory here. 

I do grow my own fruit and herbs though.  Organically too - don't use any garden sprays because of the cats.


----------



## Speicher (27 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, I'm intolerant to oysters, so I'll let you off on that one.
> 
> They only seem to do the big manly sizes that will make me look like a wicket keeper.  I normally buy kiddies gloves or XS adult gloves.



Are you looking in the right place? 🤔 The smallest size is 5 which is 5 inches all around the widest part of your hand.

As an example if you refine your search (on the left hand side of the screen) you can choose by "Use" , which includes fine handling work and then Size.

They do a size 5 in these: https://www.workgloves.co.uk/fine-handling-gloves.html


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> Are you looking in the right place? 🤔 The smallest size is 5 which is 5 inches all around the widest part of your hand.
> 
> As an example if you refine your search (on the left hand side of the screen) you can choose by "Use" , which includes fine handling work and then Size.
> 
> They do a size 5 in these: https://www.workgloves.co.uk/fine-handling-gloves.html



Well, I'm looking at what kind of glove I want... 

These are what I currently have, but it seems they no longer do them in XS 

https://www.townandco.com/products/gloves/all-round-rigger-pink/all-round-rigger-pink-small/


----------



## Speicher (27 Nov 2019)

These are for children aged 3 to 7. You will be telling me they are too small and you do not like orange or blue.

https://www.birstall.co.uk/products/town-and-country-childrens-rigger-gloves-orange-.html


----------



## Jenkins (27 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Brilliant time saving theory!
> However, my mug of milk takes 2 minutes 10 seconds to reach optimum temperature, so I'll need a protractor and slide rule to work out the angle the handle needs to be set at..


Depending on the direction of rotation, either 120° or 240° from due north where north is the door


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> The market in Ely is a waste of time for the most part as it's overpriced and under-qualitied. Weird, considering we're on the edge of market garden territory here.


The same has happened to Leicester Market, I think they all buy from the same wholesaler. 



Speicher said:


> These are for children aged 3 to 7. You will be telling me they are too small and you do not like orange or blue.
> 
> https://www.birstall.co.uk/products/town-and-country-childrens-rigger-gloves-orange-.html



That's just down the road from me, Maz bought the Fountain in the garden from there. (she chose it BTW)







Stands about 3' 6" tall with the pedestal.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Depending on the direction of rotation, either 120° or 240° from due north where north is the door


Thank you, but just to throw a spanner in the works.. If I stop the microwaving, when I close the door, it rotates t'other way


----------



## Jenkins (27 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Thank you, but just to throw a spanner in the works.. If I stop the microwaving, when I close the door, it rotates t'other way


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Thank you, but just to throw a spanner in the works.. If I stop the microwaving, when I close the door, it rotates t'other way


Ours does that too, mind it's now 30+yrs old so it must get a bit confused (and it has lost it's beep)

Toshiba Deltawave II


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Ours does that too, mind it's now 30+yrs old so it must get a bit confused (and it has lost it's beep)
> 
> Toshiba Deltawave II


No ping.. No cooked!


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> No ping.. No cooked!


No it used to go* beep, beep ,beep *when it was finished now it goes beep,beep beep very quietly.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> You’re supposed to iron them?


You're not.
The same with any towel.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2019)

Lexi has just caught the most enormous wood mouse in the fuse box cupboard. How the hell it got in there, I've no idea, but am grateful to my clever girl


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Since using their method of counting I've discovered that I have 50% more bikes !


You've bought a unicycle!


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> These are for children aged 3 to 7. You will be telling me they are too small and you do not like orange or blue.
> 
> https://www.birstall.co.uk/products/town-and-country-childrens-rigger-gloves-orange-.html



Right now I wouldn't give a flying flamingo what colour the damn things come in, only that they fit.  But yes, those are very definitely too small.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right now I wouldn't give a flying flamingo what colour the damn things come in, only that they fit.  But yes, those are very definitely too small.


Check Arco, they have xxs/xs in some of the gloves they sell.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Check Arco, they have xxs/xs in some of the gloves they sell.



Will do.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2019)

Several years ago, I had some lovely gloves that fit my large hands. After I washed them, they would have fit you a treat.. Sadly, I binned them.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2019)

Thoroughly acceptable Chicken Bhuna cooked by yours truly tonight, Fondo Mansions smells like downtown Mumbai. Ruddy marvelous


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Since using their method of counting I've discovered that I have 50% more bikes !


By retaining existing ones and counting them as new , I've just gained 5 new ones. And I don't have to worry about where to keep them!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2019)

A night that contained way too many wees 
All because I kept myself hydrated so well yesterday for my blood donation .

Friday for me today


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> A night that contained way too many wees
> All because I kept myself hydrated so well yesterday for my blood donation .
> 
> Friday for me today


The blood people have a new method now. It's called 'Continuous care' I think. One person does most of the first bit so you don't chop & change staff. It's supposed to be quicker, apparently.
Good luck, and do eat lots of biscuits


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2019)

I'm recovering from a stomach bug.

At some point I'm going to have to eat something, so I'm working up to that.

@raynard (Oh, poo. sorry: @Reynard, thanks Speicher): I get pretty much everything for work from Engelbert Strauss; they seem pretty good for the small of stature, by which I mean I only rarely have to cut things down...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Thoroughly acceptable Chicken Bhuna cooked by yours truly tonight, Fondo Mansions smells like downtown Mumbai. Ruddy marvelous



My memory of Mumbai contains a lot of smells other than curry.



biggs682 said:


> A night that contained way too many wees
> All because I kept myself hydrated so well yesterday for my blood donation .
> 
> Friday for me today



I'm not allowed to give blood in Germany, because of the BSE thing.

That's what they told me then they chucked me out anyway...


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> By retaining existing ones and counting them as new , I've just gained 5 new ones. And I don't have to worry about where to keep them!


It is truly amazing how all these extra bikes I've acquired fit into the same space !


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It is truly amazing how all these extra bikes I've acquired fit into the same space !



This is all too confusing for my addled brain this morning...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is all too confusing for my addled brain this morning...


Certain politicians decided to count 'retentions' as new nurses.


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm recovering from a stomach bug.
> 
> At some point I'm going to have to eat something, so I'm working up to that.
> 
> @raynard: I get pretty much everything for work from Engelbert Strauss; they seem pretty good for the small of stature, by which I mean I only rarely have to cut things down...



It is @Reynard 🤔 as in Fox. You may blame your tummy upset.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2019)

It is a lovely bright sunny start to the day here today .

Our radio alarm switched itself off again in the night!  I woke up early not knowing what time it was. I eventually got up and found my watch. It was 3 o' clock.
As I lay awake I started thinking about Margarita Pracatan and wondered if Edith from Allo Allo was based on her singing .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm recovering from a stomach bug.
> 
> At some point I'm going to have to eat something, so I'm working up to that.
> 
> @raynard: I get pretty much everything for work from Engelbert Strauss; they seem pretty good for the small of stature, by which I mean I only rarely have to cut things down...


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Certain politicians decided to count 'retentions' as new nurses.



Creative accountancy at it's best. Retentions is ones you have lost yet.

I was recently talking to a Nurse who had over thirty years experience with the NHS, and is now retired. Pensions restrictions means that she could now only work for twelve hours a week directly with the NHS. As an Agency Nurse she can work two full days (eight hours per shift) and could do three each week, but prefers not. Those extra four hours a week must be costing the NHS a small fortune in Agency Fees. In my experience Agency Fees could be about 60% of someone's earnings.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Nov 2019)

On the subject of microwaves, I asked in the takeaway what ‘Chicken Ding’ was on the menu. Bloke said “ you put chicken in microwave, microwave goes ding, it’s ready’.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> It is @Reynard 🤔 as in Fox. You may blame your tummy upset.



Flurggg... Corrected, thanks @Speicher [/QUOTE]



Illaveago said:


> I hope you feel better soon .



About to have some tea and toast: everything will be better then. Hopefully.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> The blood people have a new method now. It's called 'Continuous care' I think. One person does most of the first bit so you don't chop & change staff. It's supposed to be quicker, apparently.
> Good luck, and do eat lots of biscuits



Seems to work ok
I sure did eat some biscuits


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm recovering from a stomach bug.
> 
> At some point I'm going to have to eat something, so I'm working up to that.
> 
> @raynard (Oh, poo. sorry: @Reynard, thanks Speicher): I get pretty much everything for work from Engelbert Strauss; they seem pretty good for the small of stature, by which I mean I only rarely have to cut things down...


Maybe this? Children tend to get this at school, and bring it home to the folks.
https://www.cdc.gov/norovirus/index.html
We have a couple of school districts closed out in Colorado due to this. Schools close for a few days so they can sterilize the school, and keep the kids away from each other as well. Tends to break the chain of contagion, provide less vectors for the virus.


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2019)

The local ironmongers has a lightweight rubber leaf rake. For the sum of 16 pounds I will be purchasing one, bearing in mind the time and effort it will save.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> Creative accountancy at it's best. Retentions is ones you have lost yet.
> 
> I was recently talking to a Nurse who had over thirty years experience with the NHS, and is now retired. Pensions restrictions means that she could now only work for twelve hours a week directly with the NHS. As an Agency Nurse she can work two full days (eight hours per shift) and could do three each week, but prefers not. Those extra four hours a week must be costing the NHS a small fortune in Agency Fees. In my experience Agency Fees could be about 60% of someone's earnings.


It's very bizarre the use of agency nurses in the NHS, it must make sense to some bean counter, but I can't fathom it,


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> The local ironmongers has a lightweight rubber leaf rake. For the sum of 16 pounds I will be purchasing one, bearing in mind the time and effort it will save.


You are indeed very wise.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2019)

Revenge of the stomach bug. 

Urg.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2019)

The institute for fanciful studies say that burrowing may have to increase! 
Well I think they said that or my hearing is playing up .


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2019)

Right, lunchtime.

Face is numb but not hurty. Feels weird when a furry purry rubs up against the numb...

Having a quiet day digitizing some motor racing programmes in my collection for a friend in Japan.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> The institute for fanciful studies say that burrowing may have to increase!
> Well I think they said that or my hearing is playing up .



Arguably the UK's politicians have been digging themselves into a hole for some time..


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2019)

Oh, hope you feel more chipper soon @Andy in Germany xxx

Peppermint tea works a treat for dicky tums.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh, hope you feel more chipper soon @Andy in Germany xxx
> 
> Peppermint tea works a treat for dicky tums.



true dat.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Nov 2019)

Holiday booked for next October, can't believe we struggled to get what we wanted & had to pay more as the one we actually wanted was full.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2019)

Race programmes all scanned and converted to *.pdf files.

Now I need to remember how to scan negatives and slides... Can't find the user manual and haven't used the lightbox on the scanner since I went digital in 2003! 

Edited for blonde moment on the word order...


----------



## Phaeton (28 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Race programmes all scanned and converted to *.pdf files.
> 
> Now I need to remember how to scan negatives and slides scanner... Can't find the user manual and haven't used the lightbox since I went digital in 2003!


Aren't slides easy as they are the right way around, no idea on negatives


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Nov 2019)

1st or 2nd up the hills on last nights CTC social ride. A good sign for the new recumbent. But back of legs know about it, and for next few weeks, whilst legs adapt to new riding position.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Aren't slides easy as they are the right way around, no idea on negatives



It's not the what, but the how.  Google to the rescue. 

Both are the right way round pictorially - unless you put them in back to front.  Slides are less faff because it's colour positive film, so it's scan and you're away. Colour negative film, you have to use the "negative" function in your image editor (in my case Photoshop CS2 - old but still good) to flip the colours to what they should be.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Both are the right way round pictorially - unless you put them in back to front.  Slides are less faff because it's colour positive film, so it's scan and you're away. Colour negative film, you have to use the "negative" function in your image editor (in my case Photoshop CS2 - old but still good) to flip the colours to what they should be.


That's what I meant


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2019)

I wish to join the bothersome belly brigade. Bemusingly bubbly!


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2019)

Most of my old stuff is 35mm colour negative - I was a broke-ish student at the time I really got into motor racing photography and slide film (and processing) was just so much more expensive.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2019)

Time to go and bash some veggies for supper. Am making tortilla.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2019)

Stomach now stable enough for normal food.

I just ate some cheese.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Most of my old stuff is 35mm colour negative - I was a broke-ish student at the time I really got into motor racing photography and slide film (and processing) was just so much more expensive.


Not to mention far less 'lassitude' on the exposure with slide film.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Maybe this? Children tend to get this at school, and bring it home to the folks.
> https://www.cdc.gov/norovirus/index.html
> We have a couple of school districts closed out in Colorado due to this. Schools close for a few days so they can sterilize the school, and keep the kids away from each other as well. Tends to break the chain of contagion, provide less vectors for the virus.


Six confirmed cases in Northern Ireland.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's not the what, but the how.  Google to the rescue.
> 
> Both are the right way round pictorially - unless you put them in back to front.  Slides are less faff because it's colour positive film, so it's scan and you're away. Colour negative film, you have to use the "negative" function in your image editor (in my case Photoshop CS2 - old but still good) to flip the colours to what they should be.


Just have to pick what it is that is being scanned, negative or slide, to get a positive image.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2019)

I went out and made my bike dirty this morning. I thought the sunshine was too good to pass up. It was nice and warm but the roads were still a bit wet. I did 9 miles.
The roads on the return journey were muddy from builder traffic .
I washed my bike and my freshly splattered jacket when I got back home .


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I went out and made my bike dirty this morning. I thought the sunshine was too good to pass up. It was nice and warm but the roads were still a bit wet. I did 9 miles.
> The roads on the return journey were muddy from builder traffic .
> I washed my bike and my freshly splattered jacket when I got back home .


How'd you fit the bike in the washer?


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Not to mention far less 'lassitude' on the exposure with slide film.



That too, but it wasn't the main consideration when doing photography on a student budget... 

When I had the chance at a used Canon D60, I jumped at it. It lasted me a year before the shutter called it quits, but it paid itself back in the mean time. I still have it - and the EOS 5 it replaced - stashed in a cupboard somewhere...


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just have to pick what it is that is being scanned, negative or slide, to get a positive image.



Not on a 20 year old scanner, you can't... 

I chose well with this one and it still does the business.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Nov 2019)

I’ve been to my eldest’s school parents‘ evening. There for 2.5 hours! Spoke to 10 different teachers. Lots of walking around the school. It was the best parents’ evening my son has had, and the first at secondary school. He’s a good lad, and I’m a proud father.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Not to mention far less 'lassitude' on the exposure with slide film.


I have Kodachrome slides I took of the Thunderbirds flight line at Peoria with F-100 Super Sabers in nineteen hunnert and sixty-four that look great still. Kodachrome positives, make copies on Ektachrome. Because Kodachrome doesn't like bright light, but in dark storage, it will last 100+ years.
P.S. I was four years old, but my Father set up the camera with proper exposure and the like, while my Mother took films of him doing so.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have Kodachrome slides I took of the Thunderbirds flight line at Peoria with F-100 Super Sabers in nineteen hunnert and sixty-four that look great still. Kodachrome positives, make copies on Ektachrome. Because Kodachrome doesn't like bright light, but in dark storage, it will last 100+ years.
> P.S. I was four years old, but my Father set up the camera with proper exposure and the like, while my Mother took films of him doing so.



You were lucky, I was made to learn the basics using 126 and 110 format stuff... And then the single use 35mm camera things.

I inherited my dad's Pentax P&S with a zoom lens when he lost interest in it, but it was pretty pants for motorsports other than pit & paddock snaps, and I bought my first SLR in fairly short order.

Well, it was either buy an SLR or smash the Pentax to pieces in frustration. I'd have got into trouble whichever choice I made...


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2019)

I'm quite older. There were no point and shoot cameras, just very basic cameras, and a few folks, mainly skilled amateurs, and professionals, and those between, who had good cameras. They were the ones who got called when someone was having a family reunion, or some other occasion when people didn't see the need for a professional, but wanted something better than their cameras could do. It was still like that well into the 80's-90's, when point and shoots became the rage. By that time, I was working in camera stores, as journalism had given up on me, and many others, and the point and shoot cameras were selling so well I had to sometimes make bank runs in the middle of the day and at the end of the day around Christmas. But that's also when the smaller, narrower group of those photographers who were enthusiasts began to die out, and digital destroyed the remnants of the photographic culture as it were. Now pictures are a dime a dozen, something no farther than your phone, and of no greater rarity than a sneeze or a cough.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Nov 2019)

I've given up watching the electioneering on TV. All the parties seem to be promising me milk, honey and a hundred virgins. The prospect of disappointment has become too much.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2019)

Bright and frosty outside so no early morning ride


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Bright and frosty outside so no early morning ride


It's best not to risk it and go oops! crash bang !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2019)

Another bright start to the day here!
The weather, that is! I'm feeling a bit achy .


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Bright and frosty outside so no early morning ride



Sounds ideal conditions for a bike ride, I've got to wait till tomorrow and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Sounds ideal conditions for a bike ride, I've got to wait till tomorrow and I'm looking forward to it.


I'm going to try for this afternoon, think it's 2 weeks since I've been out, not liking it


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> I'm going to try for this afternoon, think it's 2 weeks since I've been out, not liking it



I've been grounded for a week due to the weather so I'm looking forward to tomorrow's ride, I like these winter riding conditions.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2019)

I'm in a similar situation except I can't decide what to do ! 
Do I continue with work on the rock pile ? I'm sure another month's delay won't hurt ! 
Do I work on a bike / bikes as it is fine weather ?
Or do I go for a ride as I haven't done much this month ?


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I'm in a similar situation except I can't decide what to do !
> Do I continue with work on the rock pile ? I'm sure another month's delay won't hurt !
> Do I work on a bike / bikes as it is fine weather ?
> Or do I go for a ride as I haven't done much this month ?



That's an easy decision, just ride your bike.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2019)

dave r said:


> Sounds ideal conditions for a bike ride, I've got to wait till tomorrow and I'm looking forward to it.


Don't like riding on ice


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> It's best not to risk it and go oops! crash bang !



Exactly


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Don't like riding on ice



Just ride round it.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Nov 2019)

It’s nice out, I think I might get mine out.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s nice out, I think I might get mine out.


Sorry


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2019)

Feeling a lot better today.

Time to hang out the washing.


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2019)

Well, that's the cat's happy. Black Friday on Amazon 120 Felix "As good as it looks" for £22 (bought 2 boxes - that's like getting 80 free), Amazon pantry offers added and got another £26 off (dry cat food, box of 40 Whiskas).

Only other deal was £20 for £50 voucher for a restaurant in Northern Quarter (Quarter House - BBQ) that we are going to later for lunch/tea, and £5 for a £25 bar tab for a pub round the corner from that.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2019)

Oooh! The Bloomer has gone a bit stale... 
That means.... 

Bread & Butter pudding on the menu


----------



## raleighnut (29 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> That too, but it wasn't the main consideration when doing photography on a student budget...
> 
> When I had the chance at a used Canon D60, I jumped at it. It lasted me a year before the shutter called it quits, but it paid itself back in the mean time. I still have it - and the EOS 5 it replaced - stashed in a cupboard somewhere...


I started when Mum gave me Dad's oldish Praktika 3 lens 'Kit' (50mm 135mm and a Zoom) then I bought a Tamron SP 90 f 2.5 (Adaptall mount) then when the Praktika went dodgy took the advice of my local camera shop and bought 2nd hand Pentax bodies and a couple of lenses plus an 'Adaptall' Pentax mount then got a chance of a Tamron SP 300 f 4.Then when that was nicked in a 'burglary' replaced those with new Pentax *_Ist _and a brand new 'NOS' SP 90 that I knew Young's Cameras had kept back for 10yrs or so (it was superseded by an f 2.8 AF version) The reason for choosing and sticking with Pentax is they're all 'backwards compatible' even the digital bodies, good job really cos I chanced upon an old Program 'A' with a Pentax 50mm f 1.2 in good nick (perfect for 'available light' shots at 'gigs', stick a 1600 ASA film in it and you could photograph a proverbial black cat in a coal-hole.



Gravity Aided said:


> I'm quite older. There were no point and shoot cameras, just very basic cameras, and a few folks, mainly skilled amateurs, and professionals, and those between, who had good cameras. They were the ones who got called when someone was having a family reunion, or some other occasion when people didn't see the need for a professional, but wanted something better than their cameras could do. It was still like that well into the 80's-90's, when point and shoots became the rage. By that time, I was working in camera stores, as journalism had given up on me, and many others, and the point and shoot cameras were selling so well I had to sometimes make bank runs in the middle of the day and at the end of the day around Christmas. But that's also when the smaller, narrower group of those photographers who were enthusiasts began to die out, and digital destroyed the remnants of the photographic culture as it were. Now pictures are a dime a dozen, something no farther than your phone, and of no greater rarity than a sneeze or a cough.



That's what I really miss, the advice of a good shop, I was lucky in that Young's Cameras was staffed by enthusiasts who were prepared to take as much time with customers who were spending a little as those who were spending thousands.


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Nov 2019)

Wowsers, it really does exist....Squirrels dancing Gangnam style!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-75xCPD_L4&safe=active


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Nov 2019)

I am on the telephone to the NHBTS , I'm the second person in the queue.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I am on the telephone to the NHBTS , I'm the second person in the queue.


Nigel's Hotel & Breakfast Tea Service?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Nigel's Hotel & Breakfast Tea Service?



That'll be a Full English Breakfast, I'm guessing...


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I started when Mum gave me Dad's oldish Praktika 3 lens 'Kit' (50mm 135mm and a Zoom) then I bought a Tamron SP 90 f 2.5 (Adaptall mount) then when the Praktika went dodgy took the advice of my local camera shop and bought 2nd hand Pentax bodies and a couple of lenses plus an 'Adaptall' Pentax mount then got a chance of a Tamron SP 300 f 4.Then when that was nicked in a 'burglary' replaced those with new Pentax *_Ist _and a brand new 'NOS' SP 90 that I knew Young's Cameras had kept back for 10yrs or so (it was superseded by an f 2.8 AF version) The reason for choosing and sticking with Pentax is they're all 'backwards compatible' even the digital bodies, good job really cos I chanced upon an old Program 'A' with a Pentax 50mm f 1.2 in good nick (perfect for 'available light' shots at 'gigs', stick a 1600 ASA film in it and you could photograph a proverbial black cat in a coal-hole.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I really miss, the advice of a good shop, I was lucky in that Young's Cameras was staffed by enthusiasts who were prepared to take as much time with customers who were spending a little as those who were spending thousands.


I used to sell the old Praktiflex to left handed people. There used too be a few used ones knocking about then. Our store had the usual brands, but we also had suppliers with contacts in the Soviet Bloc, and in China. So we had a bit of Zenit, Kiev, and Zorki, as well as those basic Pearl River Twin lens reflex cameras in large numbers. We did the final quality control ourselves.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2019)

Tamron made great lenses, especially the old 90mm. Was that not the one that did 1:1 macro?


----------



## Phaeton (29 Nov 2019)

Failed


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2019)

I've still got my Pentax istd but now use a Pentax K10D which I bought 2nd hand. It is compatable with the lenses I bought for my Richo SLR,the rechargeable battery lasts for ages and it will carry on shooting so long as you keep the button pressed down .
I have got a few old cameras which came with a box of binoculars from an auction . A couple of Voitlander B's, a Vito ? And a couple of old Kodak's.
I did a bit of black and white photographic developing at college . I found being in the dark room a strange experience, it felt like your eyes were on stalks as they strained to see something !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Failed


What ?


----------



## Phaeton (29 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What ?


Getting out for a ride, swapping broadband providers & they decided to swap it over just as I was about to get ready to go, but as I need access 24/7 I had to resolve


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Nov 2019)

I cant get the last bolt out of the chain ring.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I cant get the last bolt out of the chain ring.


Why is it always the last one?


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Why is it always the last one?


I know! Sodding thing, I’ve left it to soak in GT85.

edited to remove a superfluous Z


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2019)

I overslept this morning. My face is still numb. And I still feel rather 

On the flip side, I did manage to get out of the house for the first time since Sunday; ran a couple of errands, put fuel in the car and bought a can of petrol to make up with two-stroke oil for the chainsaw.

Have also worked on the painting I've got on the go.

And I have liberated a small Xmas pud from my stash to have later on tonight.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm quite older. There were no point and shoot cameras, just very basic cameras, and a few folks, mainly skilled amateurs, and professionals, and those between, who had good cameras. They were the ones who got called when someone was having a family reunion, or some other occasion when people didn't see the need for a professional, but wanted something better than their cameras could do. It was still like that well into the 80's-90's, when point and shoots became the rage. By that time, I was working in camera stores, as journalism had given up on me, and many others, and the point and shoot cameras were selling so well I had to sometimes make bank runs in the middle of the day and at the end of the day around Christmas. But that's also when the smaller, narrower group of those photographers who were enthusiasts began to die out, and digital destroyed the remnants of the photographic culture as it were. Now pictures are a dime a dozen, something no farther than your phone, and of no greater rarity than a sneeze or a cough.



Mum's family used to run a camera shop in a seaside resort, so they had to deal with their fair share of camera luddites. Hence the insistence that I learnt on the very basic stuff. Plus things like keep your back to the sun, keep your legs apart and release the shutter when breathing out. I did a lot of stuff with 126 and 110 format, plus various 120 and 620 box cameras, and I like to think they gave me a really good grounding. One of my best cameras was a Fisher Price branded Kodak - it went on many a school geography field trip. It took pretty decent pictures for a 110 format camera, but the real bonus was that it had no electronics at all, so no batteries to run out, it didn't matter if it got cold or wet or even dropped, as the lens was plastic and it was cased in rubber.

I went digital at just the right time, which was a bonus, because you'd do a race meeting on the weekend and Autosport and Motoring News wanted the photos on Monday morning. The monthly oval racing magazines were less manic, but still.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Nov 2019)

Lovely blue sky today. More of this please and less of the grey murk and rain.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Nov 2019)

Just sunk a rather fine pint of Wainwrights after a tough week in the office...looking forward to the next 5 or 6


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I started when Mum gave me Dad's oldish Praktika 3 lens 'Kit' (50mm 135mm and a Zoom) then I bought a Tamron SP 90 f 2.5 (Adaptall mount) then when the Praktika went dodgy took the advice of my local camera shop and bought 2nd hand Pentax bodies and a couple of lenses plus an 'Adaptall' Pentax mount then got a chance of a Tamron SP 300 f 4.Then when that was nicked in a 'burglary' replaced those with new Pentax *_Ist _and a brand new 'NOS' SP 90 that I knew Young's Cameras had kept back for 10yrs or so (it was superseded by an f 2.8 AF version) The reason for choosing and sticking with Pentax is they're all 'backwards compatible' even the digital bodies, good job really cos I chanced upon an old Program 'A' with a Pentax 50mm f 1.2 in good nick (perfect for 'available light' shots at 'gigs', stick a 1600 ASA film in it and you could photograph a proverbial black cat in a coal-hole.



My dad was a bit of "all the gear but no idea" kind of photographer, so I ended up with some decent-ish stuff when he got fed up with stuff and moved onto something else, but none of it was suitable for motor racing.

I went Canon EOS because of the quality of the glass. Started out with an EOS 5 and a 28-105 Sigma and a 75-300 Canon. Neither of the lenses were terribly expensive, but didn't want to spend loads on glass until I really figured out what I wanted. The Sigma was a cracking lens, but the electronics weren't compatible with the newer DSLR bodies (a classic Canon - Sigma issue) so I sold it and bought a 28-70L. The 75-300 didn't last long as a) it wasn't that good and b) it wasn't long enough. After a disastrous experiment with an extender, I plumped for a 100-400L. I still have both, brilliant bits of glass. I later added a 20mm and 50mm, and then a 300mm with 1.4x and 2x extenders. These are Sigma glass, as I couldn't justify the £££ of the Canon.



> That's what I really miss, the advice of a good shop, I was lucky in that Young's Cameras was staffed by enthusiasts who were prepared to take as much time with customers who were spending a little as those who were spending thousands.



I always got a lot of good advice from Park Cameras. Not local to me by any means, but was tipped onto them by a colleague who was working the fenceline at the circuits the same time as me. Always well worth a trip there to get the advice you needed when buying stuff, and the advice was equally good whether you were buying new


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Nov 2019)

Bright sunshine today, but nearly slipping on the black ice when taking my daughter to school this morning put paid to any idea of a bike ride this morning so I compromised with an hour on Zwift to complete the Movember challenge.


----------



## mudsticks (29 Nov 2019)

Mundane vegetable selection for you @Reynard.

The recipe went bit off piste.. 

But still very tasty


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2019)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 494744
> 
> 
> Mundane vegetable selection for you @Reynard.
> ...



Mmmmmmmm, lovely @mudsticks - those beautiful veggies are hardly mundane... 

How off piste *did* the recipe idea go?  

Mind, a lot of my cooking is based on the combination of the "have a look in the fridge and see what needs using up" school of thought and the "bought random stuff on Yellow Sticker" school of thought, so quite often involves some culinary backwards somersaults.


----------



## mudsticks (29 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmmmmm, lovely @mudsticks - those beautiful veggies are hardly mundane...
> 
> How off piste *did* the recipe idea go?
> 
> Mind, a lot of my cooking is based on the combination of the "have a look in the fridge and see what needs using up" school of thought and the "bought random stuff on Yellow Sticker" school of thought, so quite often involves some culinary backwards somersaults.



Yup That's my school of cooking too..
Although it's more 'what's looking good on the farm right now'

My veg box customers have learnt the same ways.. They get what they're given..

And are darnded thankful, for it..

I ended up making two dishes.. One predominantly slow cooked thinly sliced caremaliased spuds, and leeks with olive oil and butter, in a heavy skillet.. Almost a rosti.. But not quite.

Then shredded savoy, fennel, garlic and carrot, in a scant bouillon, with goats cheese chunks melted into top.

A mixed leaf salad, soft boiled home-laid eggs, and a mid range rioja on the side.

Thankfully had three accomplices to help with the eating, and drinking of 👍


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmmmmm, lovely @mudsticks - those beautiful veggies are hardly mundane...
> 
> How off piste *did* the recipe idea go?
> 
> Mind, a lot of my cooking is based on the combination of the "have a look in the fridge and see what needs using up" school of thought and the "bought random stuff on Yellow Sticker" school of thought, so quite often involves some culinary backwards somersaults.



Is that followed by a 270 or 360 


in the oven?🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> Is that followed by a 270 or 360
> 
> 
> in the oven?🤔



Quick @mudsticks, or @Speicher will be getting hungry...


----------



## mudsticks (29 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Quick @mudsticks, or @Speicher will be getting hungry...



About gas mark 5 to make top of rosti crispy..


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Yup That's my school of cooking too..
> Although it's more 'what's looking good on the farm right now'
> 
> My veg box customers have learnt the same ways.. They get what they're given..
> ...



And I bet your veg boxes are packed full of lovely seasonal stuff.  None of the tasteless Peruvian asparagus and the like...

What you cooked sounds really lovely, though I'd swap the vino for a nice


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2019)

Speicher said:


> Is that followed by a 270 or 360
> 
> 
> in the oven?🤔



It'd be a tight squeeze. Besides, my oven only goes to 230


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Quick @mudsticks, or @Speicher will be getting hungry...



I'm hurrying, I'm hurrying...


----------



## mudsticks (29 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> And I bet your veg boxes are packed full of lovely seasonal stuff.  None of the tasteless Peruvian asparagus and the like...
> 
> What you cooked sounds really lovely, though I'd swap the vino for a nice







They only get seasonal stuff that grows right here, no imported anything.. 

Which is lots of variety, cos of the climate, and polytunnels.. 

And, who knows, I might even be alright at wot I do..


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2019)

mudsticks said:


> They only get seasonal stuff that grows right here, no imported anything..
> 
> Which is lots of variety, cos of the climate, and polytunnels..
> 
> And, who knows, I might even be alright at wot I do..



Yeah, your growing season is longer than what it is here. And I can imagine you do have some variety. Some peeps think winter veg are boring, but there's so much you can do with them. 

Do you do any of the weird & wonderful like scorzonera and kohlrabi?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2019)

mudsticks said:


> And, who knows, I might even be alright at wot I do..


Can't spell Rösti (Roesti, or even roesti will do) though. 

Still, wherever you go, no two Rösti will ever taste the same. So, I suppose that any spelling will also do.... And it's just occurred to me that I don't know the German plural for Rösti..... I should do, being half Swiss, but, let's face it, one may be welcome but it's always enough.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2019)

Right,  required.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right,  required.


Biscuits?


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2019)

Twenty Five


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Biscuits?



Nah, not this time. I'm stuffed to the gunwales with Xmas pud and custard...


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nah, not this time. I'm stuffed to the gunwales with Xmas pud and custard...


But it's not Christmas!!


----------



## Ripple (30 Nov 2019)

Night shift


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> But it's not Christmas!!



I know.  But I had an itch that needed scratching.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Biscuits?


Malted Milk, with my Horlicks


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2019)

Morning!
It looks dark and frosty out at the moment.
Having a  at the moment.
Yesterday I managed to do bits of what I planned. Sort of !
I fitted the cover to the shower unit and went into the loft to investigate what needs to be done to anchor the switch . I got the Dawes Shadow out and tried to discover what was causing a ratchet noise whilst pedalling . I found out that the bottom bracket bearings were knackered. I cleaned up the axle and cups and fitted new loose bearings. It was cold working outside in the shade.
I set off for a test ride and the noise was worse ! I continued my ride as I wasn't going to let an annoying thing like that stop me.
It turned out to be the front mech ! By pulling on the lever the noise went . I will have another look today .
I did a short 5 mile ride in the end. It was lovely and sunny but was really cold .
What I didn't like was discovering that the building Lorries are destroying my favourite lane ! The big heavy lorries are churning up the edges of the road and verges as they pass other vehicles. This is especially bad in this weather .


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Nov 2019)

Frosty and foggy.. 
Off to Stamford shopping today, and lunch out, its black friday weekend so I'm thinking it will be quiet,


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Biscuits?





Reynard said:


> Nah, not this time. I'm stuffed to the gunwales with Xmas pud and custard...





classic33 said:


> But it's not Christmas!!



Shes in training for the big day.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2019)

Frosty the tiger here 
Hoping to sell a bike later 
Getting cabin fever


----------



## mudsticks (30 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, your growing season is longer than what it is here. And I can imagine you do have some variety. Some peeps think winter veg are boring, but there's so much you can do with them.
> 
> Do you do any of the weird & wonderful like scorzonera and kohlrabi?



Tried scorzonera, tasty but not really practical at any scale.

But yes kohlrabi, multicoloured turnips, black radish, and all sorts of other roots, and leafage, plus the summer grown squash released from their store over the winter.
Winter veg is very far from dull.

I'm looking forward to the the chicory bulking up.. I can eat tonnes of the stuff.. It's Its like my mid winter catnip.

In mundane news.

Almost got a weekend off. - as much as you ever can on a farm.

Much needed life-admin to catch up on - a couple of union reports to write.

Some trip photo-journalling to indulge in (my guilty time-wasting pleasure)

And a decent length bike ride on Sunday - so long as the weather plays nicely. 

The lanes are a tad mucky right now.. Too-wide tractors mashing up the verges, of the little Devon lanes with their mahoosive wheels


----------



## gbb (30 Nov 2019)

Woke up circa 08.15, its foggy and frosty here, house temperature is 14 degrees, just about do'able in a dressing gown. Butter doesnt spread well at 14.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Nov 2019)

Having just hung out the washing, suspect that freeze-drying is a more likely outcome today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Nov 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Having just hung out the washing, suspect that freeze-drying is a more likely outcome today.



That reminds me: I need to start the washer.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Nov 2019)

Thwarted again too icy try this afternoon


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Nov 2019)

I am so annoyed. It’s the kids CX races today. And the ******* car won’t ******* start. It’s -3 degrees. My son is not competitive, but does enjoy racing and knows that if he does every race in the league he’ll get a medal. Now that’s out of the ******* window now, as he’s going to miss today’s race  My daughter may still win a medal at the end of the season as she usually comes in the top 10 for U9s.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> I know.  But I had an itch that needed scratching.


So you had Christmas pudding and custard. Did the itch ease?


----------



## Phaeton (30 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I am so annoyed. It’s the kids CX races today. And the ******* car won’t ******* start. It’s -3 degrees. My son is not competitive, but does enjoy racing and knows that if he does every race in the league he’ll get a medal. Now that’s out of the ******* window now, as he’s going to miss today’s race  My daughter may still win a medal at the end of the season as she usually comes in the top 10 for U9s.


Nobody to give you a jump start, this weather kills marginal batteries


----------



## Phaeton (30 Nov 2019)

Apparently extra virgin olive oil freezes


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2019)

Currently both waiting in for a fridge freezer and mudguards. Mudguards overdue their delivery window and fridge freezer heading to end of its window. It's a lovely day, rather be out riding, grrr...


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2019)

We've almost reached 4,000 pages of mundanity!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2019)

Actually 7600, as it's been split a few times. I believe @biggs682 was there on day 1, page 1. As were @tyred , and @deptfordmarmoset .


----------



## Phaeton (30 Nov 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Currently both waiting in for a fridge freezer and mudguards. Mudguards overdue their delivery window and fridge freezer heading to end of its window. It's a lovely day, rather be out riding, grrr...


Pictures needed of mudguards fitted to fridge freezer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Actually 7600, as it's been split a few times. I believe @biggs682 was there on day 1, page 1. As were @tyred , and @deptfordmarmoset .


I believe the OP has retired from the forum without staying to witness the fruits of their creation. Actually, it seems that most of the long-running threads have long since been orphaned.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Nobody to give you a jump start, this weather kills marginal batteries


The battery was fully charged, the engine just wouldn’t turn over. Left it until this afternoon, when it’s 5 degrees warmer, and now battery hasn’t got enough juice left so just waiting for FIL to come in his car so I can put the jump cables on. If that doesn’t work, he’ll give me a lift for some cold start spray from Halfords. Will pick up a battery booster and charger too. The engine wanted to turn over but couldn’t manage it.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Nov 2019)

I think it was @SatNavSaysStraightOn started this fred.

I washed the car this afternoon and finally got the last bolt out of the chainring.


----------



## mudsticks (30 Nov 2019)

VAT return 3/4 completed.. 

Why can't every business, just put the date of the invoice in a standardised place?? 

My admin niggle..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I think it was @SatNavSaysStraightOn started this fred.
> 
> I washed the car this afternoon and finally got the last bolt out of the chainring.


Maybe one of the parts but the earliest name was @Stu_Robertson - last seen in 2014.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Nov 2019)

It's muddy out there


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's muddy out there
> View attachment 494836
> 
> 
> View attachment 494837


Top mud!


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's muddy out there
> View attachment 494836
> 
> 
> View attachment 494837


Have you been out rotorvating ?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The battery was fully charged, the engine just wouldn’t turn over. Left it until this afternoon, when it’s 5 degrees warmer, and now battery hasn’t got enough juice left so just waiting for FIL to come in his car so I can put the jump cables on. If that doesn’t work, he’ll give me a lift for some cold start spray from Halfords. Will pick up a battery booster and charger too. The engine wanted to turn over but couldn’t manage it.


Can't understand why your engine wouldn't turn over with a fully charged battery !
Have you got antifreeze in your engine ?
How cold is it where you are ?


----------



## fossyant (30 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> It's muddy out there
> View attachment 494836
> 
> 
> View attachment 494837



Get yourself some winter boots that you can hose off. Hopefully out tomorrow, but going to pop the Ice Spikers on - seriously icy this morning, although I no doubt very muddy in parts.


----------



## fossyant (30 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I am so annoyed. It’s the kids CX races today. And the ******* car won’t ******* start. It’s -3 degrees.



Usually first signs the batery is past it. Very cold night, fully charged or not, older batteries just can't cope.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The battery was fully charged, the engine just wouldn’t turn over. Left it until this afternoon, when it’s 5 degrees warmer, and now battery hasn’t got enough juice left so just waiting for FIL to come in his car so I can put the jump cables on. If that doesn’t work, he’ll give me a lift for some cold start spray from Halfords. Will pick up a battery booster and charger too. The engine wanted to turn over but couldn’t manage it.


Your battery is stuffed, when FIL gets there put the leads on his RED positive first then your RED positive, then put his BLACK negative onto his battery then finally put your BLACK onto a metal part of the engine, do not put it on your battery.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Nov 2019)

fossyant said:


> Get yourself some winter boots that you can hose off.


These are just fabric walking boots Hi Tec, they stay waterproof only water that gets in them comes off my legs, I normally just spray them with the hand pressure washer but they take a couple of days then to dry. Suggestions on another pair welcomed, wife is after buying me a present as i've bought her a new oven for Christmas


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Pictures needed of mudguards fitted to fridge freezer



Wouldn't want it to get muddy when it goes out in the lanes.


----------



## mudsticks (30 Nov 2019)

VAT return completed - Yay go me !!

I know no one really cares - but it does mean i get to post on page 4000 of MN 








And don't think you can go parking your horse, in our local pub carpark - not neither ..


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2019)

Slept in this morning - still recovering from the sinusitis and just feel really tired. Face is less numb, but now having to deal with sores in my mouth where I've burnt myself with too hot drinks and food because I couldn't feel how hot stuff was. Ouch. Ah well, onwards and upwards.

Freezing and foggy here this morning, fog was lifting when I went into the garden to move some firewood to the stack for seasoning. The sun was peeking through the fog and the tree branches, and you could see the "sunbeams". Really rather nice, even if it was right proper cold - the frost didn't completely melt in places.

Spent the afternoon watching the snooker and finishing the small pen & watercolour painting I've been working on. It's intended as a gift card for someone special.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> So you had Christmas pudding and custard. Did the itch ease?



Very much so. And right tasty it was as well.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Tried scorzonera, tasty but not really practical at any scale.



And a bit of a faff to cook if you don't know how... But they're good in a cheese sauce.



> But yes kohlrabi, multicoloured turnips, black radish, and all sorts of other roots, and leafage, plus the summer grown squash released from their store over the winter.Winter veg is very far from dull.



Sounds good 



> I'm looking forward to the the chicory bulking up.. I can eat tonnes of the stuff.. It's Its like my mid winter catnip.



That's one I'm not quite so keen on, can take it or leave it. Mum likes it, but then she's Belgian and they do eat a lot of whitloof over the winter - either shredded finely into a salad and dressed with mayonnaise, braised, or wrapped in ham and in a cheese sauce.



> Some trip photo-journalling to indulge in (my guilty time-wasting pleasure)



Everyone needs a guilty pleasure.  I love to "waste time" painting and working on my motor racing scrapbook.  Sometimes the two are one and the same, as the artwork I did for it while in my teens and early 20s doesn't quite hack it anymore... 



> The lanes are a tad mucky right now.. Too-wide tractors mashing up the verges, of the little Devon lanes with their mahoosive wheels



It's the same here in east Cambridgeshire. Plus we get all the mud being dropped while they move tatties and sugar beet around...


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2019)

And I get post #60,000 in this thread 

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## mybike (30 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I started when Mum gave me Dad's oldish Praktika 3 lens 'Kit' (50mm 135mm and a Zoom) then I bought a Tamron SP 90 f 2.5 (Adaptall mount) then when the Praktika went dodgy took the advice of my local camera shop and bought 2nd hand Pentax bodies and a couple of lenses plus an 'Adaptall' Pentax mount then got a chance of a Tamron SP 300 f 4.Then when that was nicked in a 'burglary' replaced those with new Pentax *_Ist _and a brand new 'NOS' SP 90 that I knew Young's Cameras had kept back for 10yrs or so (it was superseded by an f 2.8 AF version) The reason for choosing and sticking with Pentax is they're all 'backwards compatible' even the digital bodies, good job really cos I chanced upon an old Program 'A' with a Pentax 50mm f 1.2 in good nick (perfect for 'available light' shots at 'gigs', stick a 1600 ASA film in it and you could photograph a proverbial black cat in a coal-hole.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I really miss, the advice of a good shop, I was lucky in that Young's Cameras was staffed by enthusiasts who were prepared to take as much time with customers who were spending a little as those who were spending thousands.



Another Pentax fan here, still got an SP500 & 1000, plus two digitals.


----------



## mudsticks (30 Nov 2019)

Reynard said:


> And I get post #60,000 in this thread
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!




It's the secret of a happy life 

Being easily pleased


----------



## mybike (30 Nov 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Tamron made great lenses, especially the old 90mm. Was that not the one that did 1:1 macro?



The standard Tessar(?) lens on my Practica could get pretty close.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2019)

mudsticks said:


> It's the secret of a happy life
> 
> Being easily pleased



Indeed 

I have a purry tortie sharing my onesie right now. That comes pretty close to purrfection. 🐱


----------



## fossyant (30 Nov 2019)

Tha Amazon delivery turned up a day early. That's 280 packets of cat food, 2 bags of dried food and a couple of bits and bobs.


----------



## mybike (30 Nov 2019)

Ho hum, weekly av 3194 steps, still my foot feels as if it's getting better!

New wheel arrived for the wheelbarrow, Duly fitted. Add that to the leaf blower now working, it clearly means I haven't lost all my skills.

Most unmundane, my new box of Knoppers has arrived. I may have put on a little weight recently.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2019)

mybike said:


> Ho hum, weekly av 3194 steps, still my foot feels as if it's getting better!
> 
> New wheel arrived for the wheelbarrow, Duly fitted. Add that to the leaf blower now working, it clearly means I haven't lost all my skills.
> 
> Most unmundane, my new box of Knoppers has arrived. I may have put on a little weight recently.


Why'd you fit a wheelbarrow to your leaf blower?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Nov 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Can't understand why your engine wouldn't turn over with a fully charged battery !
> Have you got antifreeze in your engine ?
> How cold is it where you are ?


-3 this morning. New radiator was fitted about 3 weeks ago by garage with added antifreeze. 


fossyant said:


> Usually first signs the batery is past it. Very cold night, fully charged or not, older batteries just can't cope.


Battery was brand new about 8 weeks ago. 


Phaeton said:


> Your battery is stuffed, when FIL gets there put the leads on his RED positive first then your RED positive, then put his BLACK negative onto his battery then finally put your BLACK onto a metal part of the engine, do not put it on your battery.


Car started after 5 minutes charging. I’d run the battery down trying to start and bump start. Did some reading and (can’t remember where I read it) too cold air in the air intake can stop the car starting apparently. I waited until it was warmer this afternoon (2 degrees (5 degrees warmer)) then jumped it. Drove around to charge the battery afterward. Called at retail park (was there for about an hour and 15 while I found and bought a battery jump start pack (no need to call out FIL again) and a battery charger) and the car started straight away. Called to pick wife and kids up from grandparents (had about 30 minutes there) and car started again straightaway. Bought some ‘Cold Start Spray’ which is supposed to stop this happening again (or at least quickly solve it if it does).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2019)

Front mudguard for new recumbent hasn't turned up. Bike nay get muddy again in tomorrow's ride. Guess I'll have to wash it again before mudguard finally gets fitted.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2019)

Lovely supper tonight.

Slow cooked pork in an onion and soured cream sauce, spaetzle, spiced glazed swede and savoy cabbage with chilli.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Nov 2019)

I'm paid to do 12 weekends per financial year so, after tomorrow I don't have to work another one until the start of April.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Your battery is stuffed, when FIL gets there put the leads on his RED positive first then your RED positive, then put his BLACK negative onto his battery then finally put your BLACK onto a metal part of the engine, do not put it on your battery.



I didn’t know that. But why?


----------



## Phaeton (30 Nov 2019)

CarlP said:


> I didn’t know that. But why?


In case the earth or the battery terminals are at fault, this way you get a good connection


----------



## snorri (30 Nov 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The battery was fully charged, the engine just wouldn’t turn over


It might be worth checking that the correct power capacity of battery is fitted in your car.
I had that problem with the onset of winter a few months after buying a new car. The garage insisted the battery was in good condition but I eventually discovered that the battery was of insufficient capacity for the vehicle, my 1300cc car had been fitted with a battery for a 1100cc model car before I had taken delivery, whilst it had sufficient power for summer usage it lacked the power for winter when the sump oil was thicker.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2019)

Making myself a


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2019)

Lexi has the zoomies.

The rugs are definitely coming off second best...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2019)

Morning ! It is dark out .

I'm about to go and make another .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Dec 2019)

The pull cord light switch in the bathroom has given up the ghost. Trip to the shops as soon as they open so I can fit a new one.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Lexi has the zoomies.
> 
> The rugs are definitely coming off second best...


They like to have their mad 5 minutes from time to time !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2019)

Has the Beeb given up on the War of the World's ? It is just that I noticed that they seem to advertise His Dark Materials but not WotW .

I won't bother tonight !


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Dec 2019)

Morning, yesterday’s play reading of It’s A Wonderful Life went very well, raising some more funds to build a toilet for the village church.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Has the Beeb given up on the War of the World's ? It is just that I noticed that they seem to advertise His Dark Materials but not WotW .
> 
> I won't bother tonight !





Me neither, very disappointed with it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Dec 2019)

Boiled eggs and thick seeded toast for brekkie, i love my musili and grapes but it's no match for chucky eggs and toast

Off out on the bike in a bit to burn that off.
Got my new next base dash cam to fit and hardwire at some point.
I need to start filming my commute ￼￼...


And its dry and sunny, cold but its not rained for 2- days!!! I know


----------



## Phaeton (1 Dec 2019)

Got up with the intention of taking the dog a good walk, she'll be on her own all afternoon got to go to a birthday celebration, 95 for my father, 90 for my uncle, but it's currently persisting it down.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2019)

PPFDOTM NR


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR


?


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> ?


Pinch and a punch etc..


----------



## Phaeton (1 Dec 2019)

P1ss P00r First Day of the Month?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2019)

I was just listening to the Andrew Mar programme and heard them talking about Political Football and thought it would make the basis of a good game ! 
You could have something like 5 teams on the pitch at once ! Some teams would make alliances against the others, some players might defect to another team halfway through a match. One team might want independence and set up their own goal !
I think it would make an interesting game !


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Dec 2019)

Dash cam fitted, 20 mins, only £49 at currys, you need a sd card and a hardwire kit £7.99 off ebay. 

I can now film the morning madness... And other wonderful displays of driving etiquette in and around Peterborough


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was just listening to the Andrew Mar programme and heard them talking about Political Football and thought it would make the basis of a good game !
> You could have something like 5 teams on the pitch at once ! Some teams would make alliances against the others, some players might defect to another team halfway through a match. One team might want independence and set their own goal !
> I think it would make an interesting game !




Can you imaging how long it would take to decide if the goal counted?


----------



## Phaeton (1 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was just listening to the Andrew Mar programme and heard them talking about Political Football and thought it would make the basis of a good game !
> You could have something like 5 teams on the pitch at once ! Some teams would make alliances against the others, some players might defect to another team halfway through a match. One team might want independence and set their own goal !
> I think it would make an interesting game !


How about if one was proven to lie they got an electric shock increasing in voltage the more they told.


----------



## Speicher (1 Dec 2019)

Was it Boris Johnstone's father who recently said that people are not able to spell Pinocchio? 🤔


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Dec 2019)

I’ve been out with the dogs, I’m back now.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Dec 2019)

The shoes I dunked in a flood a couple of weeks ago _are _ruined. Despite several washes and using bleach they stink of mould.

Going to have to buy new which is annoying as they aren't very old.


----------



## snorri (1 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> Was it Boris Johnstone's father who recently said that people are not able to spell Pinocchio? 🤔


I believe it was.
There is an aide memoire for anyone having doubts regarding the spelling.
Just think of a picture of Johnson jnr and Johnson snr standing side by side, that should remind you that the name Pinocchio has two Cs together.
A couple of charlies.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2019)

The last F1 race of the season on the radio, a log fire in the grate, a cheese, bacon and onion toastie on my plate and a cat on my lap...


----------



## Speicher (1 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> The last F1 race of the season on the radio, a log fire in the grate, a cheese, bacon and onion toastie on my plate and a cat on my lap...



…..top compurrter kybrod pmiter fjapti entg oae gf
🤔


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2019)

It is sunny out . 
I cycled down to Thingley Junction to watch a GWR Castle pull a steam special . The train was a bit late and was trying to make up time and so it was making a lot of steam . It would have made a lovely picture as the sun was lighting up the steam and reflecting off the engine . If only the camera would have let me ! . I was using a manual lens and hadn't noticed the camera was set on auto focus .
How out of focus would it be , it was on infinity ? 
Sometimes modern technology can be a right pain !


----------



## fossyant (1 Dec 2019)

Been out for a ride, made a bike wash area (used an old Aldi folding wall bikemount and bolted this on the outside of the garage at the side). Back in and my wife and daughter were 'trying' to assemble the tree. Leo and Simba, the lad cats, were up the tree and swiping every branch that came near them..... they have both been shoved outside. Baby cat is asleep.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2019)

Beautiful Daughter is 5 today, and she's been given a Playmobil Camping set which kept us all busy building things. She has also realised that her birthday also means it is now officially Advent and _we can put decorations up_. Our apartment currently contains a five year old dangerously close to self-combusting from sheer excitement. 

Unfortunately the bug I caught last week is still lurking so I can't go to her party...


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2019)

Happy birthday from Poppy, Lexi & me to Beautiful Daughter @Andy in Germany 

As it's the first day of Advent, it's time to think about baking some Lebkuchen... And Speculoos.


----------



## CharlesF (1 Dec 2019)

@Illaveago Your flying boat is bigger than my flying boat!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was just listening to the Andrew Mar programme and heard them talking about Political Football and thought it would make the basis of a good game !
> You could have something like 5 teams on the pitch at once ! Some teams would make alliances against the others, some players might defect to another team halfway through a match. One team might want independence and set up their own goal !
> I think it would make an interesting game !


Philosophers not politicians, but close enough!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2019)

Cycled out for a pub lunch on the recumbent. Round trip of 68km, which is fifth ride on bike in its first week. Got a 200km Audax in three weeks, so need to up the distance and get the time in riding.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Dec 2019)

I’ve just had the first chocolate from my advent calendar, it was a salted caramel.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2019)

Beautiful Daughter just tornadoed her way into the living room announcing "I've got _another _present."
After some thought on the matter she further informed us: "I _Like _Presents..."


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2019)

CharlesF said:


> @Illaveago Your flying boat is bigger than my flying boat!


Yes! It also has more engines .
I like them both. I'll have to make my Airfix kits of them .


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2019)

I am watching MOTD.

Our Guy in Japan was a good watch earlier this evening.


----------



## snorri (2 Dec 2019)

Hey hey, I am just celebrating the first occasion in which I have posted on CC from my comfy bed on the moving Caledonian Sleeper train.
Somewhere south of Perth, so obviously nearing the edge of the world))


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2019)

snorri said:


> Hey hey, I am just celebrating the first occasion in which I have posted on CC from my comfy bed on the moving Caledonian Sleeper train.
> Somewhere south of Perth, so obviously nearing the edge of the world))


Check where you are!
Train Tracker, raildar.co.uk/radar


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2019)

~Bell End sign stolen ~ 
Is nothing sacred!! 😂


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> ~Bell End sign stolen ~
> Is nothing sacred!! 😂



And before i get the blame it was not me 

Frosty out side might be a push the bike to work day today


----------



## Phaeton (2 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> ~Bell End sign stolen ~
> Is nothing sacred!! 😂


We know what somebody will be getting as their Christmas present this year


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2019)

Morning .
There has been a hard frost overnight but there is bright sunshine at the moment. There is some makere cloud around but it is mostly blue sky .
I will be going to a craft session at our museum this afternoon .


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Dec 2019)

Off to the Employment Agency in a bit. There's no real point except to allow the person on the other side of the desk to tick a few boxes.


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2019)

Oh, forgot about my Cheese Advent Calendar - that's 2 to open tonight.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Dec 2019)

I’ve had scrambled eggs for breakfast, with toast, I don’t like the eggs on the toast, they make the toast soggy you see, soggy toast is something up with which I am not prepared to put.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> And before i get the blame it was not me
> 
> Frosty out side might be a push the bike to work day today


Who'd suspect a lone cyclist out looking for Broad Arrows though?


----------



## Phaeton (2 Dec 2019)

Some people!! I work in telecoms & a customer is complaining that the number they are trying to call is constantly engage & want to know what I am going to do about it. I wrote my response, deleted it, then wrote a more polite one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2019)

What a beautiful day. Time to push a cucumber through next doors letterbox and shout the aliens are coming (* Ken Dodd quote)


----------



## mybike (2 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Why'd you fit a wheelbarrow to your leaf blower?



Automation.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2019)

It snowed here, overnight.
In other news, I have gotten the recumbent to work reliably. About a foot short of chain, among other things


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve had scrambled eggs for breakfast, with toast, I don’t like the eggs on the toast, they make the toast soggy you see, soggy toast is something up with which I am not prepared to put.



I'm on my mid ride coffee stop at the garden centre in Countersthorpe, here they put the toast on one side of the plate and the eggs on the other side.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm on my mid ride coffee stop at the garden centre in Countersthorpe, here they put the toast on one side of the plate and the eggs on the other side.


Quite right too.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Dec 2019)

I’ve just come in from the cold garage after a bit of fettling the Scorpio, a hot coffee then I’m going back out to see if I can remove stickers from the fork.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Quite right too.


Not if one is the underside !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2019)

My chin has just received some attention from a Schrodie !


----------



## Ripple (2 Dec 2019)

Started new medications. Asked a nurse to make it as a repeat prescription. She said "ok" and ... didn't do that.  Just have been to surgery to sort it out.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Dec 2019)

I’m going down the shop


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m going down the shop


The local Aldi was nice and quiet this morning.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The local Aldi was nice and quiet this morning.


I’m going up market, I’m in M&S for a loop de loop and a cup of molten.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’m going up market, I’m in M&S for a loop de loop and a cup of molten.


Unless you're showing off your flying skills, I've no idea what a loop de loop is.


----------



## slow scot (2 Dec 2019)

Had a five minute chat with Michael Gove today on my doorstep. He's from up here and was canvassing in what is a Tory held seat. The reason I'm posting this is to say that he actually looks quite normal in the flesh, not as he appears in the media.


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2019)

Face is still numb.

In other news, I have sawn two bins of logs, re-stocked the wood bins in the house, cleaned the grate and re-set the mouse traps in the garage.

Am about to put my green recycling wheelie bin out. Not bothering with black bag again this week, there's hardly anything in it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2019)

slow scot said:


> Had a five minute chat with Michael Gove today on my doorstep. He's from up here and was canvassing in what is a Tory held seat. The reason I'm posting this is to say that he actually looks quite normal in the flesh, not as he appears in the media.


I gather Specsavers are quite good for these problems.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Dec 2019)

@deptfordmarmoset , loop de loop - soup in this case manifested in the form of tomato and coriander.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Dec 2019)

This evenings advent calendar treat was a chocolate salted fudge star.


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2019)

I have just had a  and a choccy digestive.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2019)

It's cold out, time for a second t shirt layer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> It's cold out, time for a second t shirt layer.



Careful now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2019)

Front mudguard turned up late this afternoon. Too late to fit in daylight and now dark and cold. Will aim to fit when light and cold tomorrow lunch. Then my new recumbent won't need washing after every ride. Happy days.


----------



## gavgav (2 Dec 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The shoes I dunked in a flood a couple of weeks ago _are _ruined. Despite several washes and using bleach they stink of mould.
> 
> Going to have to buy new which is annoying as they aren't very old.


My cycling shoes seem to have survived a trip through the washing machine, to remove the remnants of my flood dunking session and smell ok thankfully!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Dec 2019)

gavgav said:


> My cycling shoes seem to have survived a trip through the washing machine, to remove the remnants of my flood dunking session and smell ok thankfully!


I'm glad about that. Yours probably cost more than mine did.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Dec 2019)

I think the virus is finally going away... after about 20k of rather hectic utility cycling today. 

My goodness but cycling more solves _everything_, doesn't it?


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2019)

Lovely supper of frankfurters, fried onions, sauteed potatoes and steamed green beans.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I think the virus is finally going away... after about 20k of rather hectic utility cycling today.
> 
> *My goodness but cycling more solves everything, doesn't it?*


Especially cycling uphill!


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Especially cycling uphill!



With a Bakfiets.

That counts double...


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> With a Bakfiets.
> 
> That counts double...


Only if there's two using it!


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Only if there's two using it!



There usually are:


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There usually are:
> 
> View attachment 495219


See you're now using a trailer.


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2019)

I have a cat sitting on my shoulder and kneading my back...


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have a cat sitting on my shoulder and kneading my back...


Just explain you knead your back more than the cat.


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Just explain you knead your back more than the cat.



No, I am not kneading my back - the cat is.

And Lexi gives very good back rubs. When her claws have been trimmed. Otherwise it's a bit pincushion-y...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> There usually are:
> 
> View attachment 495219


Does that balance bike have a stand or does it just balance?


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2019)

Time for a  and a slice of cake.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Dec 2019)

Morning. I’m up, going out in a minute.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2019)

Morning Tuesday what are you bringing us today ?

Tonight we are going to a Boutique garden centre to look and taste what they have to offer


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> No, I am not kneading my back - the cat is.
> 
> And Lexi gives very good back rubs. When her claws have been trimmed. Otherwise it's a bit pincushion-y...


Ah! Acupuncture !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Dec 2019)

I'm sure they forecast fog this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2019)

Morning ! It is grey and cloudy here this morning, but there isn't a frost .


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Dec 2019)

Feels like summer after yesterday.... Sort of


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2019)

meta lon said:


> Feels like summer after yesterday.... Sort of


What factor hypothermia sun cream do you use. ?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2019)

Why do furniture makers insist on making drawers with low backs and sides or just a rod for the sides ?

Can you imagine the fuss it would cause if the Hatton Garden Security Vault used such drawers, with contents spilling over into the drawers below ?


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Dec 2019)

I’ve been out. Now I’m back. Cup of tea time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Why do furniture makers insist on making drawers with low backs and sides or just a rod for the sides ?
> 
> Can you imagine the fuss it would cause if the Hatton Garden Security Vault used such drawers, with contents spilling over into the drawers below ?



The reason for the difference in height is to make them easier to build: It's not obvious that there's a 1mm discrepancy between the component heights if the drawer side is 12mm lower than the front. It also makes them easier to fit into the drawer hole (I'm sure there's a better word in English than "hole")

The rod for a side is a new one to me though. I'm guessing it's one of the tricks on mass produced furniture.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The reason for the difference in height is to make them easier to build: It's not obvious that there's a 1mm discrepancy between the component heights if the drawer side is 12mm lower than the front. It also makes them easier to fit into the drawer hole (I'm sure there's a better word in English than "hole")
> 
> The rod for a side is a new one to me though. I'm guessing it's one of the tricks on mass produced furniture.


The backs and sides can be a couple of inches difference .
Why do they even bother to put a base in ?


----------



## raleighnut (3 Dec 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Tamron made great lenses, especially the old 90mm. Was that not the one that did 1:1 macro?


Yep with the matched extension tube (which I've got) really though it is one of the best 'portrait' lenses ever


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Dec 2019)

Right . Loved it for that. I liked Tamron's whole lens line. Locally to me, Tamron was still represented by an old style commercial traveler, who also represented Leatherman tools, the first multi-tool I had ever seen. I also liked the old Tamron 180mm and 300 mm lenses


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Dec 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Tamron made great lenses, especially the old 90mm. Was that not the one that did 1:1 macro?


Those were nice-I still have and use one. They only went 1:2 without tubes, but that was more than adequate most of the time, and I had some tubes for when I needed to get closer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Dec 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> Those were nice-I still have and use one. They only went 1:2 without tubes, but that was more than adequate most of the time, and I had some tubes for when I needed to get closer.


I think there was an extension tube matched to the lens for 1:1.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Dec 2019)

Admittedly, nowadays, since I don't have a photo store nearby (mine was the last) I'm using just a Canon Powershot 260, and a Canon SX10HS, and Sony digital video. Although I consider the Olympus OM-D from time to time.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The local Aldi was nice and quiet this morning.


A Lidl bit of peace can be hard to find...


----------



## Phaeton (3 Dec 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> A Lidl bit of peace can be hard to find...


Glad you have said that we don't have a Lidl near us so need to find one on the way home.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2019)

Not as arctic as yesterday, and my get-up-and-go is returning somewhat. Face is less numb, but now having to deal with the deluge of snot. 

Spent the morning in the garden sawing logs, sweeping up sawdust, sweeping the paths and clearing the mud from the drive.

Now off for some lunch.


----------



## mudsticks (3 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve had scrambled eggs for breakfast, with toast, I don’t like the eggs on the toast, they make the toast soggy you see, soggy toast is something up with which I am not prepared to put.



Did someone mention eggs 







The new flock have just come into lay, so now have a bit of a surplus.

A quick shout out on the social meejas, brought in a flurry of orders - so Ya'boo sucks, to those who say fb and Ig suck. 

In other less welcome news, after 3 weeks of non use - and cold weather the tractor won't start ..

Shall have to co-opt a neighbour with a bigger beast, for a jump start.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2019)

Oh @mudsticks why do you tempt me so!!!


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2019)

Watching the snooker while doing the drawing for a new piece of artwork. Have chosen something a bit more challenging, and it could go horribly wrong...


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2019)

Time for a break from drawing - have just made myself a nice


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Dec 2019)

I've just finished streaming Fleabag off the iPlayer after having managed to miss it before when it was winning awards and accolades. It's really very good. A bit upper-middle class, but very good.


----------



## Speicher (3 Dec 2019)

Oh deer! 

Can anyone recommend a website for identifying what looks like hoof prints. I found some in the soft ground at the end of the garden. Two hoof prints, each about three inches across, and one "spike" in the ground, could that be an antler? 🤔


----------



## Speicher (3 Dec 2019)

OOhhhh went to Bing and found these. 🤔


----------



## Speicher (3 Dec 2019)

Answering my own questions now. Seems to be this animal. 
https://www.bds.org.uk/index.php/ad...k/index.php/advice-education/species/roe-deer






Tis a while since I saw a Roe Deer in the field at the back of my garden. I did not think they had antlers.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2019)

They do have antlers, but only very small ones.

We have various species out this way, but the ones I see most often are muntjac (mainly the buck who has developed a taste for my roses and my parsley) and chinese water deer. The bucks of the latter have tusks - now that *is* weird... 

I often hear the muntjac bucks barking to stake their territory.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Dec 2019)

I forgot to mention earlier that this evenings Advent calendar chocolate treat was a dark chocolate fondant star with a sprinkle of icing sugar. 


Soz.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I forgot to mention earlier that this evenings Advent calendar chocolate treat was a dark chocolate fondant star with a sprinkle of icing sugar.
> 
> 
> Soz.



You don't know how often I've been refreshing this page for that information.

Incidentally, Beautiful Daughters "Model Riding Stables Advent Calender" (Don't ask me, I didn't buy it) was a miniature pink horse blanket.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You don't know how often I've been refreshing this page for that information.
> 
> Incidentally, Beautiful Daughters "Model Riding Stables Advent Calender" (Don't ask me, I didn't buy it) was a miniature pink horse blanket.



Sorry I kept you waiting, I’ve had other pressing matters to deal with this evening, trying to decide if I want to paint my bike or not and what colour, and if I remembered to bring the bin back in.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2019)

I cycled over to Lacock this morning as the weather was fine again . In the distance I could hear the crump, crump sound of heavy guns on the Plains . Must be an exercise going on !


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2019)

I have finished the drawing for my new painting - Juha Kankkunen's Toyota Celica on a very snowy 1993 RAC Rally.

I just hope my painting skills are up to the challenge. As I said earlier, this could still go horribly wrong.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> I have finished the drawing for my new painting - Juha Kankkunen's Toyota Celica on a very snowy 1993 RAC Rally.
> 
> I just hope my painting skills are up to the challenge. As I said earlier, this could still go horribly wrong.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Dec 2019)

Well that's it folks I've had enough, I may come back in the New Year, have a good one all of you.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 495308



The photo I'm working from is earlier in the rally, as he hadn't broken the front bumper yet


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Well that's it folks I've had enough, I may come back in the New Year, have a good one all of you.



's up? 

Nothing I've said or done, I hope...


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Well that's it folks I've had enough, I may come back in the New Year, have a good one all of you.


See you in the new year?


----------



## Ripple (4 Dec 2019)

Monday. 

Oops, Tuesday it is, isn't it? 

_Looks at the calendar ... _

Wednesday. Hmmmm. 

Mix of day shifts and night shifts at work makes some things confusing. 

Anyway ... good morning !


----------



## mudsticks (4 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Oh @mudsticks why do you tempt me so!!!



Why resist?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2019)

It's Wednesday already and another day nearer the 13th , talking to others all those that apply could be lucky !!


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's Wednesday already and another day nearer the 13th , talking to others all those that apply could be lucky !!



Whats happening on the 13th, must send a card to Spain asap for Dads birthday


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2019)

Morning . It is frosty out but also a bit misty .

We will be going to the Friends of the Museum Christmas party this afternoon .

Ooh! It's all gone pink out !


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Dec 2019)

I’m not going out this morning. I might have to take the dogs for a walk, on the other hand The Fragrant MrsP might do it, or we might both go. Don’t know yet. Frankie-two-chews is asleep on my lap, Winnie the Cockerpoo is curled up on a cushion and Jessiethepup has gone upstairs.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2019)

The past couple of evenings Schrodie has come rushing in, through the living room bouncing up on an armchair and forcing his way between the curtains to sit on the window ledge . When I go to the window to see what all the fuss was about there is nothing there !
Is this a wind up ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Dec 2019)

At 5 AM this morning, it was slightly damp outside. Now, I walk my daughter to school, and planned to go out on a ride this morning, and there is ice everywhere! I thought temperatures were supposed to rise in the day and fall when it's dark! Bl00dy climate change...


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Dec 2019)

The dogs have been walked.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Dec 2019)

Winnie the Cockerpoo has had a shower because she rolled in something evil and foul smelling.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Dec 2019)

My faithful 10 year old alloy walking stick is looking a bit scratched and worn out these days. I won't be retiring it as i have a sentimental attachment to such inanimate objects. It'll still be used for the odd walk, but i thought i'd buy something a little quirky,so i've gone for one that has a handle which is also a telescope. I showed a few chaps down the pub last night a few examples of sticks. Some had elaborate carved handles,some brass ball handles and some with shepherds crook hooked handles. We did a little vote and the one that came out on top was the telescope handle one. I just hope the lens(es) don't break when it topples over,as no doubt it will. What do you reckon? Pretty unusual and a conversation piece i'd say.






i


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Dec 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> My faithful 10 year old alloy walking stick is looking a bit scratched and worn out these days. I won't be retiring it as i have a sentimental attachment to such inanimate objects. It'll still be used for the odd walk, but i thought i'd buy something a little quirky,so i've gone for one that has a handle which is also a telescope. I showed a few chaps down the pub last night a few examples of sticks. Some had elaborate carved handles,some brass ball handles and some with shepherds crook hooked handles. We did a little vote and the one that came out on top was the telescope handle one. I just hope the lens(es) don't break when it topples over,as no doubt it will. What do you reckon? Pretty unusual and a conversation piece i'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very similar to one used by my all time favourite literary and TV character:


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2019)

That was interesting!
I'm watching Bargain Hunt . As the teams set out I noticed an empty stall and a van with it's doors open . As the programme continued I noticed other stalls which were empty. I was wondering were they setting up or putting their stuff away ?
I then noticed a stall holder wrapping bubble wrap on their items !


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2019)

I hate insomnia. 

Anyways, done what wanted doing this morning, and I'm planning on a quiet afternoon working on my painting.

Almost time to tootle off for some lunch.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Why resist?



Resistance is futile. You will become one with the Borg. 

Well, I do have a dozen extra large free range eggs in the basket in the kitchen that I picked up on YS last week.


----------



## mudsticks (4 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Resistance is futile. You will become one with the Borg.
> 
> Well, I do have a dozen extra large free range eggs in the basket in the kitchen that I picked up on YS last week.




Oh well better than nothing I guess.. 

Can't beat perky fresh laid though. 
Standing up tall in the frying pan.. 

Even better poached, on greens, on sourdough toast


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Very similar to one used by my all time favourite literary and TV character:
> View attachment 495359



It may or may not interest you to know that I was an extra in the Poirot episode The Mystery of the Spanish Chest. You can see me sweeping across the screen in the theatre scene. It was the second extras job I ever did.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Dec 2019)

I’m going down to the powder coating place later to get a frame and fork done.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> It may or may not interest you to know that I was an extra in the Poirot episode The Mystery of the Spanish Chest. You can see me sweeping across the screen in the theatre scene. It was the second extras job I ever did.


@CarlP you are now the coolest person I know. Did you get to see Suchet dressed as Poirot?


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> @CarlP you are now the coolest person I know. Did you get to see Suchet dressed as Poirot?


Yup, sat next him in the theatre scene but that was cut, he didn’t come out of character. I did another episode about a year later on the south coast, can’t remember the which one, and having watched all of them recently I couldn’t see me.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2019)

meta lon said:


> Whats happening on the 13th, must send a card to Spain asap for Dads birthday



Time will tell


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Oh well better than nothing I guess..



Well, I only paid about 50p for the dozen, so not really complaining.  They *are* locally sourced though.



> Can't beat perky fresh laid though.
> Standing up tall in the frying pan..
> 
> Even better poached, on greens, on sourdough toast



I know. 

Soft boiled, with buttered toast soldiers from home made bread. Or fried egg sandwiches. 

A friend in the village keeps chooks, so the odd half a dozen really fresh ones come my way every now and again. Not recently though, as her girls are getting a bit long in the tooth bill.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2019)

Spent the afternoon working on my new painting, but I've lost the light, which is awkward when there's a lot of delicate shading to do.

Am really  so going to have a 5 minute dunk in a hot bath and then snuggle up in my fluffy, fleecy onesie.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Dec 2019)

I thought last night's was poor, but this is tonight's offering from the main 4 channels:





Three soaps, and all the rest are reality/celebrity/fly-on-the-wall pap. Urgh!

Podcasts to the rescue once more ... and can do that whilst making a loaf


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> I thought last night's was poor, but this is tonight's offering from the main 4 channels:
> View attachment 495420
> 
> Three soaps, and all the rest are reality/celebrity/fly-on-the-wall pap. Urgh!
> ...



Well, I'm nicely catered for with footy commentary on the radio and snooker on the red button


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, I'm nicely catered for with footy commentary on the radio and snooker on the red button


Unfortunately sports does nothing for me either. Loved playing; hate spectating.

Clearly I'm too picky, but is too much to ask for a decent film, thoughtful documentary or insightful comedy? Not even one across all four channels. Instead we have " The World's Most Expensive Presents." Sheesh!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2019)

Stew & dumplings for dinner


----------



## mudsticks (4 Dec 2019)

Murmuration of sparrows at sundown. 

Not a massive one, but still the real deal


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Unfortunately sports does nothing for me either. Loved playing; hate spectating.
> 
> Clearly I'm too picky, but is too much to ask for a decent film, thoughtful documentary or insightful comedy? Not even one across all four channels. Instead we have " The World's Most Expensive Presents." Sheesh!



Each to his or her own  I like watching sports as much as participating.

To be fair, I find myself watching less TV outside of news or sports. But there's often interesting stuff on some of the "lesser" channels i.e. BBC4, Quest, Yesterday...

And failing that, there's always a good box set or the i-player.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Murmuration of sparrows at sundown.
> 
> Not a massive one, but still the real deal



Whereas I get a murder of crows. Several hundred of them, all sitting on the telephone wires, kicking up one heck of a racket. Now I don't mind them, it's more that I mind the output. Corvid s**ts are massive. 

I thought a murmuration refers specifically to starlings?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Dec 2019)

Forgotten to mention, whilst on my new recumbent, saw a velomobile rider amongst a group of roadies as I rode to a country pub on Sunday. We acknowledged each other as we passed.


----------



## mudsticks (4 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Whereas I get a murder of crows. Several hundred of them, all sitting on the telephone wires, kicking up one heck of a racket. Now I don't mind them, it's more that I mind the output. Corvid s**ts are massive.
> 
> I thought a murmuration refers specifically to starlings?



You're right.. I thought as I came inside.. 
"did I type swallows?" 

Of course the swallows left a couple of months back. 

Yes they were starlings.. Amazing how they do that formation flying..


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> You're right.. I thought as I came inside..
> "did I type swallows?"
> 
> Of course the swallows left a couple of months back.
> ...



Sparrows is what you said.  I believe it is a quarrel of sparrows...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Whereas I get a murder of crows. Several hundred of them, all sitting on the telephone wires, kicking up one heck of a racket. Now I don't mind them, it's more that I mind the output. Corvid s**ts are massive.
> 
> I thought a murmuration refers specifically to starlings?



It does, you get a quarrel of Sparrows. Very descriptive!


----------



## mudsticks (4 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> It does, you get a quarrel of Sparrows. Very descriptive!



When they first arrive in the barn to nest, they sound like they're having a domestic for a week or so, as if they're settling who is having which nest, and what repairs are, or aren't necessary.

They're not so popular when they nest over the workshop bench.

It has been necessary to lodge a 'litter tray' under their nests to catch the guano.

And have you heard the noise a wren makes when scolding a cat?? 

Unbelievable such a big noise can come out of such a tiny thing.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2019)

Not spudgie related, but still birds and bird poo; you don't hang your washing outside when it's elderberry season. The stains are a devil to get out. DAMHIKT...


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> But there's often interesting stuff on some of the "lesser" channels i.e. BBC4, Quest, Yesterday...


True dat.


Reynard said:


> And failing that, there's always a good box set or the i-player.


Been thinking of getting a new box set, although the physical rather than virtual. Been a bit spoiled by The West Wing though; most other progs struggle after that. Wonder if there's another Sorkin offeri g I might take to? Or maybe I'll have a mooch for a good sci-fi ...

Thanks to @Reynard I'm now on a mission


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Stew & dumplings for dinner



Leftovers here tonight - chicken with chorizo and peppers, and patatas bravas.

But to compensate for the lack of quantity of the above (was a bit  last night) am making an apple sponge pudding to have with custard.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Been thinking of getting a new box set, although the physical rather than virtual. Been a bit spoiled by The West Wing though; most other progs struggle after that. Wonder if there's another Sorkin offeri g I might take to? Or maybe I'll have a mooch for a good sci-fi ...
> 
> Thanks to @Reynard I'm now on a mission



Babylon 5 - if you've not seen it before.

Would Game of Thrones be your cup of tea?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> I thought last night's was poor, but this is tonight's offering from the main 4 channels:
> View attachment 495420
> 
> Three soaps, and all the rest are reality/celebrity/fly-on-the-wall pap. Urgh!
> ...


Digging for Britain with Professor Alice Roberts is good on BBC 4 .


----------



## mudsticks (4 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Digging for Britain with Professor Alice Roberts is good on BBC 4 .




Ooooo,

I've got a bit of a lady-crush on our Alice. 

Dinner time now - but might have to listen again later 

Da youth have been cooking, mustn't be late..


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Babylon 5 - if you've not seen it before.
> 
> Would Game of Thrones be your cup of tea?


Funnily, Babylon 5 box set is on my Amazon wish list! Think you might have nudged me over the edge 👍

Have heard a lot about GoT (obvs) and I think I'd like it, but I'm doing my best to hold out against streaming & other subscription services. Maybe I just need to bite that bullet.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Digging for Britain with Professor Alice Roberts is good on BBC 4 .


Yep, I think I'll give that a shot <programs HDR> 👍


----------



## Ripple (4 Dec 2019)

Oops, came home from work and noticed that I still have got master key card in my pocket.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Dec 2019)

Just got back from the cinema, Knives Out and junk food, great fun, then went to Burger King for more junk.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> I thought last night's was poor, but this is tonight's offering from the main 4 channels:
> View attachment 495420
> 
> Three soaps, and all the rest are reality/celebrity/fly-on-the-wall pap. Urgh!
> ...



I enjoyed The Secret Life Of The Zoo, thats all I've watched from tonight, though I've been on the I-player and watched Seven Worlds One Planet from Sunday.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2019)

Made an apple, ginger and brandied fruit pudding.

Was totally  and I just might have been a bit


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Funnily, Babylon 5 box set is on my Amazon wish list! Think you might have nudged me over the edge 👍
> 
> Have heard a lot about GoT (obvs) and I think I'd like it, but I'm doing my best to hold out against streaming & other subscription services. Maybe I just need to bite that bullet.



You won't regret watching Babylon 5. The first season starts a bit slow, but it does pick up, honest. B5 is still one of the best sci-fi series out there.

For GoT, somewhere like Computer Exchange is your friend. I buy a lot of my DVDs secondhand.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Sparrows is what you said.  I believe it is a quarrel of sparrows...





You must have heard the noisy beggars living in our Ivy


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> You won't regret watching Babylon 5. The first season starts a bit slow, but it does pick up, honest. B5 is still one of the best sci-fi series out there.


Yep, I caught it first time around and always thought it would be worth a revisit.


Reynard said:


> For GoT, somewhere like Computer Exchange is your friend


Good tip. That's a site I wasn't aware of at all 👍, much appreciated.
This may become an expensive browse!


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Forgotten to mention, whilst on my new recumbent, saw a velomobile rider amongst a group of roadies as I rode to a country pub on Sunday. We acknowledged each other as we passed.


While out on my recumbent this afternoon, I saw one other recumbent rider and an upright bike rider, so 66% of all riders on my end of the trail at that time were recumbent riders. Actually, I think both recumbents were Sun Seekers, his a bicycle, mine a tadpole trike.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Yep, I caught it first time around and always thought it would be worth a revisit.



It's been revisited here many times over in the intervening years here. What I love about it, is that each time I re-watch the series, I'll always catch something that I didn't spot before.



> Good tip. That's a site I wasn't aware of at all 👍, much appreciated.
> This may become an expensive browse!



Ooopsss... 

Do check if there's a shop near you, they're not just net-based. I'll always drop into the one in Cambridge when I'm out that way.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2019)

Anyways, bed for me.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Dec 2019)

Morning. It's wet outside, but no frost or ice. We'll see if it changes like yesterday by 9 AM.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2019)

looks dry and frosty here
Black bin day
And it's my Friday


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Dec 2019)

Only Thursday for me, work bin day, windy day forecast... After the frost and fog leave..


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2019)

Morning ! 
Oops ! I forgot the recycling !


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2019)

Breakfast with an emotional teenager still love her though


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Dec 2019)

Frankie-two-chews on lap✅
Heating on✅
Large mug of tea ✅


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2019)

We had a lovely red sky earlier this morning . It's now gone all foggy !


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2019)

MrsPete put the 15² Tog winter duvet on the bed yesterday. 
Wayyyyyy too hot last night!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Dec 2019)

Drama at next door this morning, Bringing the dogs back from walks , The Fragrant MrsP and I heard a strange noise, on further investigation I discovered a tiny black kitten sitting on the neighbours wall, it scarpered under their shed and wouldn’t come out.

The Fragrant MrsP sat there for an hour with a pot of fish paste, and a cat box, whilst I was on the phone to the RSPCA ( who were completely useless) the kitten came out eventually into the cat box, and is down the vets.
Further investigation knocking on neighbours doors revealed that there is a dead black cat in the side of an adjoining road.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Dec 2019)

That could have been the mother that was run over.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2019)

Thanks @CarlP & Mrs P  That wee toot looks far too young to be away from mum, so you may be right.  Just hope it's not the only kitten, so may be worth another looksy...

Speaking from a Cats Protection volunteering perspective, the RSPCA are about as useful as the proverbial chocolate teapot - our branch is forever being called in to help cats where the RSPCA just don't want to know.

P.S. Do speak to your local branch of CP - you can go onto the website (www.cats.org.uk), stick your postcode in, and it should flag up the contact details for your local branch.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2019)

Quiet morning spent painting. Had a decent night's sleep, but still feel very tired. In other news, I've winkled the xmas cards out of the cupboard, and will start writing them PDQ.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2019)

I've been up and down the stairs , ladder, and loft enough times today so I'm going to have a rest now .


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Thanks @CarlP & Mrs P  That wee toot looks far too young to be away from mum, so you may be right.  Just hope it's not the only kitten, so may be worth another looksy...
> 
> Speaking from a Cats Protection volunteering perspective, the RSPCA are about as useful as the proverbial chocolate teapot - our branch is forever being called in to help cats where the RSPCA just don't want to know.
> 
> P.S. Do speak to your local branch of CP - you can go onto the website (www.cats.org.uk), stick your postcode in, and it should flag up the contact details for your local branch.


Yep, done all that, waiting for a call back from CP. 

Spoke to the vet, he’s doing fine, eating and getting lots of cuddles. They’re keeping him for a week, and sending out emails to see if someone claims him. I’m going to phone in six days for an update.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Yep, done all that, waiting for a call back from CP.
> 
> Spoke to the vet, he’s doing fine, eating and getting lots of cuddles. They’re keeping him for a week, and sending out emails to see if someone claims him. I’m going to phone in six days for an update.


Can you do 'finders keepers'


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Dec 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Can you do 'finders keepers'


Probably, but we don’t want him, but we’ll make sure he gets a home.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Probably, but we don’t want him, but we’ll make sure he gets a home.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2019)

Besides, @CarlP the dogs need someone to keep them toeing the line...


----------



## raleighnut (5 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Probably, but we don’t want him, but we’ll make sure he gets a home.





CarlP said:


> Probably, but we don’t want him, but we’ll make sure he gets a home.


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2019)

Does anyone have a blender?

I am not a great one for gadgets, but I am thinking of getting one of these or something similar. It will probably be purchased from the local Kitchen Shop, when I have more idea what sort to get.
https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/brand/kenwood/kw-blend-x-fresh-00-797581#colcode=79758111

It says "for chopping, slicing and crushing ice". 🤔 I presume it means chopping or slicing vegetables or fruit, and crushing ice. Will it chop them into smaller pieces for soup making, rather than neat slices? 

There seems to be a massive jump in price from the above sort of blender, to ones costing three times as much. I have chosen that link to show what I am thinking of, but are there more robust/reliable brands to consider?


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2019)

This one is more than £100 more. 
https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/brand/kitchenaid/diamond-blender-798291#colcode=79829103&pr=1

I am not sure what the differences are.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Dec 2019)

@Speicher what you trying to achieve with a blender?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> @Speicher what you trying to achieve with a blender?



She wants to chop and crush ice which could be handy for clearing the drive in winter.


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> @Speicher what you trying to achieve with a blender?



To take large chunks of vegetables and chop them up smaller. Or having made soup (in a saucepan on the hob) to "liquidise" (cos that's what I used to call it) it into a smoother consistency.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> To take large chunks of vegetables and chop them up smaller. Or having made soup (in a saucepan on the hob) to "liquidise" (cos that's what I used to call it) it into a smoother consistency.


I think that was what they used to be for .
Kenwood used to be a good make . Kenneth Wood started the company and made the Chef food mixer .


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2019)

Anyone lacking that little something for Christmas?


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> To take large chunks of vegetables and chop them up smaller. Or having made soup (in a saucepan on the hob) to "liquidise" (cos that's what I used to call it) it into a smoother consistency.



Certainly for soup, I'd recommend a hand held stick blender. For the chopping, I'd simply use a wooden board and a good knife.

I think from that you can see that I don't want to waste time cleaning out a blender / food processor.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2019)

Anyways, time for a


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Dec 2019)

@Speicher , the Kenwood would do the job, but both the machines are more liquidisers than choppers.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2019)

Morning.
It looks grey and yeuky out !
Schrodie has been in and been in and had a good rub with a towel.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Dec 2019)

It is yucky out here in South Oxfordcestershirey, windy too.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I think that was what they used to be for .
> Kenwood used to be a good make . Kenneth Wood started the company and made the Chef food mixer .


Very true but his Stereo equipment line was rubbish.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2019)

I forgot to mention that I had a flu shot yesterday.

My arm hurts.


----------



## mybike (6 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone have a blender?



Have you thought of charity shops? The ones around here seem to have a variety. Buy one cheap and see if it does what you want.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone have a blender?
> 
> I am not a great one for gadgets, but I am thinking of getting one of these or something similar. It will probably be purchased from the local Kitchen Shop, when I have more idea what sort to get.
> https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/brand/kenwood/kw-blend-x-fresh-00-797581#colcode=79758111
> ...


Perhaps a food processor would work better for chopping.


----------



## Speicher (6 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> @Speicher , the Kenwood would do the job, but both the machines are more liquidisers than choppers.



Now that I have more ideas about this, I will look for a basic one with a glass jug. Thank you


----------



## Speicher (6 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Have you thought of charity shops? The ones around here seem to have a variety. Buy one cheap and see if it does what you want.



No I had not thought about that. I presume they would be tested for electrical safety.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> No I had not thought about that. I presume they would be tested for electrical safety.



Yes, if they sell electricals, every item has to be PAT tested.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2019)

Feeling very bleurgh this morning. 

Didn't help that got woken up stupidly early by the phone ringing, but don't know who it was as it's not anyone on the list of known numbers and it had stopped ringing by the time I got downstairs.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Dec 2019)

We have found a home for the little black kitten we found. The Fragrant MrsP’s best friend, who has a young cat, is going to be his new servant. She’s very excited.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Dec 2019)

The cooling towers at Ironbridge power station were demolished today. I couldn't get over there to watch but did get a view from Lyth Hill of them folding up into pink dust. I was a bit surprised at how many people turned out to see it from this far away.










It was a bit far away for my camera to do it justice. The BBC got some nice footage though: 
View: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-shropshire-50686225/ironbridge-power-station-cooling-towers-brought-down


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete put the 15² Tog winter duvet on the bed yesterday.
> Wayyyyyy too hot last night!



We are still using the 4 tog summer one


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> We are still using the 4 tog summer one


I would be, as well... 👍🏼 
An astute manufacturer would make quilts with a different Tog value for each person. 4 Tog for me.. 125 Tog for MrsPete


----------



## raleighnut (6 Dec 2019)

Cor I feel sorry for anyone in Leicester who is cycling/walking home from work, it is really persisting it down


----------



## Threevok (6 Dec 2019)

I may take the hydrofoil home


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I would be, as well... 👍🏼
> An astute manufacturer would make quilts with a different Tog value for each person. 4 Tog for me.. 125 Tog for MrsPete



Why not just use two single duvets, thats what we do.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Dec 2019)

So I was commanded to get the Christmas decorations out of storage today. They are now going up. It's far too early for my liking. What's wrong with putting them up on the 24th?


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> So I was commanded to get the Christmas decorations out of storage today. They are now going up. It's far too early for my liking. What's wrong with putting them up on the 24th?



Ours went up today, they go up the weekend before my birthday.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Ours went up today, they go up the weekend before my birthday.


Similar rule for us - the weekend before the BIL's birthday.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> So I was commanded to get the Christmas decorations out of storage today. They are now going up. It's far too early for my liking. What's wrong with putting them up on the 24th?


Quite right, and take them down 00:01 on Boxing Day.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Dec 2019)

Roast dinner tonight.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2019)

Good job Mrs F isn't working at the moment (made redundant recently) - lots of various parcels arived today. 25 litres of snow foam for my lad (for washing his car), Planet X torque wrench (pressie from my daughter - off to Santa now), dent puller (to sort out a door dent my lad's car got in the last week - he's not happy) and an IP camera which was free.

We had a 'nanny cam' for a few years, but the manufacturers stopped cloud storage over the summer. We weren't aware as nana is in a nursing home now, and the camera was in her house. Brought camera home to use in my garage and it wouldn't connect. Googled and found burried in the manufacturer's suport that they had stopped supporting the camera. Argh.... then read, fill in this form and we might be able to send you a new one. Did that, and a new camera arrived today. Going to put it in the garage as added bike security and for watching my bikes all day  Comes with 2 way communication, and a siren - I can see some pranks to play on my son coming up.....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Why not just use two single duvets, thats what we do.



Because you end up with a cold air gap when you snuggle up together .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Quite right, and take them down 00:01 on Boxing Day.


I’m not that mean.

Besides, that’s what the day after Boxing Day is for


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Because you end up with a cold air gap when you snuggle up together .



We've never had that problem, we've had two singles on the bed for what must be twenty years now and its worked very well.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2019)

Curled up by the fire with a  and watching the snooker.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> We've never had that problem, we've had two singles on the bed for what must be twenty years now and its worked very well.


Two singles in a double duvet cover?


----------



## slowmotion (6 Dec 2019)

I'm upstairs, hiding from the Johnson/Corbyn TV debate. Please tell me when it's safe to go down and get a cold beer from the fridge.

Thank-you.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Two singles in a double duvet cover?



No, in their own single covers.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I'm upstairs, hiding from the Johnson/Corbyn TV debate. Please tell me when it's safe to go down and get a cold beer from the fridge.
> 
> Thank-you.


No fridge in the W.D.C.?


----------



## slowmotion (6 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> No fridge in the W.D.C.?


Actually, I sneaked out to the offie and scored the needful without having to listen to them.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Actually, I sneaked out to the offie and scored the needful without having to listen to them.


You're W.D.C. still requires a fridge though. If not for you, think of the pilchards!


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2019)

I avoided it by sticking to the snooker. 

Time for another  methinks...

I have found some more rally cars to paint.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2019)

Morning miles ahead see you all later


----------



## raleighnut (7 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Quite right, and take them down 00:01 on Boxing Day.


Nah, 12th night here.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2019)

Morning!
Not sure what it is doing outside as it is still dark but it looks dry .
I am about to drink my  and then make another .


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Dec 2019)

Good morning. 

I've got to deliver a cake today.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Dec 2019)

Morning, late up this morning, doggies pleased to see us. Jessiethepup the pup is sitting on my lap, which is unusual. Timmythecat, is shouting at something upstairs, Frankie-two-chews is with the Fragrant MrsP, and Winnie the Cockerpoo is looking forlorn on a cushion.

I have posh tea this morning, with loose leaf tea. Earl Grey.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2019)

There is grey sky with the sun trying to break through at the moment.
Schrodie is sat in between his ball run toy playing with a soft toy . The ball run is a bit like a bobsleigh run partially covered over but with access holes to enable a law to get at the ball. It is made in the shape of a question mark . Apart from giving him loads of fun chasing the ball he usually curls up between it and goes to sleep .


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning miles ahead see you all later



Back in bed after 46 miles


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Dec 2019)

I’m going out now. Laterzzz.


----------



## Speicher (7 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Morning, late up this morning, doggies pleased to see us. Jessiethepup the pup is sitting on my lap, which is unusual. Timmythecat, is shouting at something upstairs, Frankie-two-chews is with the Fragrant MrsP, and Winnie the Cockerpoo is looking forlorn on a cushion.
> 
> I have posh tea this morning, with loose leaf tea. Earl Grey.



Please let us know when Winnie finds the lorn.


----------



## mybike (7 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> So I was commanded to get the Christmas decorations out of storage today. They are now going up. It's far too early for my liking. What's wrong with putting them up on the 24th?



Trouble is, once you've put them up you need to take them down again.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Dec 2019)

It's not raining in Penrith at the moment.


----------



## roadrash (7 Dec 2019)

both cats , sox and rusty have given their approval of the new rug


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Dec 2019)

Back now.


----------



## Ripple (7 Dec 2019)

There was a mini earthquake in our neighbourhood. 
Neighbour dropped something very heavy on the ground.
For my biggest surprise no bad words followed that action.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Dec 2019)

In barbers watching David Attenborough with banging hardcore trance music on at same time, wonders will never cease


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2019)

Yay, a good night's sleep with no telephonical interruptions. My get-up-and-go is still AWOL, but am feeling less bleurgh - it's been a couple of years since I had a really bad sinusitis flare-up and I'd forgotten how much it flattens me.

I split a bin of logs this morning.

Plan on getting the bulk of my xmas cards squared away this arvo, and hopefully finish the painting of the Kankkunen / Grist Toyota.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Trouble is, once you've put them up you need to take them down again.


So what you're saying is, it's better not to put decorations up in the first place?

I love that idea , but I don't think Mrs LGC or the mini-LGCs would feel the same way


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2019)

This isn't the weather they promised me ! 
It's all grey !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2019)

Ripple said:


> There was a mini earthquake in our neighbourhood.
> Neighbour dropped something very heavy on the ground.
> For my biggest surprise no bad words followed that action.


Bridgewater ? 3 miles down !


----------



## Ripple (7 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Bridgewater ? 3 miles down !



Nope. East side.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Dec 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> In barbers watching David Attenborough with banging hardcore trance music on at same time, wonders will never cease



Why was David Attenborough in your hairdressers? making a documentary?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I've got to deliver a cake today.



Cake delivered with help from Bakfiets and Beautiful Daughter. The person collecting them for the school cake stall was a little surprised when they answered the door: I guess he wasn't expecting a beardy bloke with a Bakfiets and large Akubra hat to appear on his doorstep on a Saturday morning...


----------



## midlife (7 Dec 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> It's not raining in Penrith at the moment.




I bet it is now . Wet here so watching Blue Planet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Dec 2019)

midlife said:


> I bet it is now . Wet here so watching Blue Planet.



Inside or out?


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> This isn't the weather they promised me !
> It's all grey !



I can loan you a box of paints


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2019)

Not started on the xmas cards yet, but I have finished the watercolour.

Will stretch another piece of paper later as I have my next project in mind. Well, sort of, as I have narrowed it down to a possible three. A little thinking time required first, methinks.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Cake delivered with help from Bakfiets and Beautiful Daughter. The person collecting them for the school cake stall was a little surprised then they answered the door: I guess he wasn't expecting a beardy bloke with a Bakfiets and large Akubra hat to appear in his doorstep on a Saturday morning...


Just searched 'Akubra hat'. 

I want one!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Dec 2019)

Rode my new recumbent up a 17% hill and my lungs hadn't burst by the top. Well happy with first proper steep hill on it.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2019)

Ripple said:


> Nope. East side.


That side as well !
Bridgewater had one 3.? On the Richter scale .


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Dec 2019)

This evenings Advent calendar chocolate treat was a white chocolate nutty caramel.

In other news, the kitten we rescued has gone to his new home. His name is Charlie.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2019)

I swapped my bikes round earlier and went over to see my brother on my Falcon .

No ! He wasn't sat on my Falcon !

Another 9 miles .


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2019)

Been looking for Pictionary Air, but it seems it's this year's top toy (only £15-£20). Can't get it. Mrs F said, 'can you get anything for the Xbox 360 ?'

The 360 is downstairs and is hardly ever used, as my lot are PC gamers, or PS4/Xbox One. Found, on ebay, a 'Udraw xbox tablet with drawing game, and an electronic 'Pictionary game' for £17. This will do - it will probably only get used over Christmas and when friends come round.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Bridgewater had one 3.? On the Richter scale .



Did it help?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2019)

Morning. 
It is dark out at the moment and I'm having a .


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is dark out at the moment and I'm having a .


Morning. Same as you.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2019)

I was watching a Nadia cooking programme the other day and the person doing the speaky bit was doing it in a hushed voice like David Attenborough .
Was he afraid of scaring these wild animals in their natural environment ?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2019)

I accidentally kicked something soft lying on the top of the stairs !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2019)

I accidentally kicked something soft lying on the top of the stairs !


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I accidentally kicked something soft lying on the top of the stairs !



Even soft something's have learning experiences.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2019)

It was a Schrodie! I didn't see him as it was dark as he is in places. He didn't mind me giving him big tummy rubs as compensation !


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2019)

I'm not sure whether to tighten up the screw holding MrsPete's glasses together, or have my breakfast first. 
Decisions, decisions..


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I accidentally kicked something soft lying on the top of the stairs !


Ah another failed attempt at getting to scoff you, mine do it all the time.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2019)

Has anybody topped up our bird feeders this morning ?


----------



## roadrash (8 Dec 2019)

I haven't...


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2019)

I don't need to, yet, but the starlings are about!!


----------



## midlife (8 Dec 2019)

Was thinking about topping up bird feeders but just had a bout of hail. Storm something beginning with an A is coming....


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2019)

I've just realised that I have the makings of a cycle version of Noah's Ark in my garage ! 2 BSA's, 2 Carlton's, 2 Dawes, 2 Falcon's and 2 Raleigh's .


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Cake delivered with help from Bakfiets and Beautiful Daughter. The person collecting them for the school cake stall was a little surprised when they answered the door: I guess he wasn't expecting a beardy bloke with a Bakfiets and large Akubra hat to appear in his doorstep on a Saturday morning...


I think it may be the hat. You may need a Tyrolean with one of those little edelweiss pins. Unless you're the Man from Snowy River.


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> So what you're saying is, it's better not to put decorations up in the first place?
> 
> I love that idea , but I don't think Mrs LGC or the mini-LGCs would feel the same way



If they want them up, they put them up.


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Why was David Attenborough in your hairdressers? making a documentary?



Wildlife.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2019)

It is blowing a hoolie here.

And I have split another bin of logs.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Dec 2019)

I’ve been down the shops on my bike. I got wet. Home now.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Trouble is, once you've put them up you need to take them down again.



I subscribe to this. Why make more work for yourself?


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2019)

I has a hungry. Time for a  and a snackette...


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I subscribe to this. Why make more work for yourself?


Same here, now the nieces and nephews are all grown up, and all the other relatives have moved south, as folks in my family do when they reach a certain age. No one really to decorate for. When I was younger, used to help green the church, then come home and decorate the house and yard. My Dad had those bubble lights, they seemed to be few and far between back in the day, so those went on the porch so all could see them. Also large sheet metal figures of Santa in the front yard, and little dioramas of the journey to Bethlehem, the Nativity, and the flight into Egypt, lit by the bubble lights on the enclosed front porch.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2019)

I only have a small 2ft tree, so it's no biggie to set it up and put it away. Other than that, I just cut evergreen from the garden, and then that either goes in the green wheelie bin or in the fire at the end of the xmas hols.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2019)

I have a  and a bag of beef & onion crisps.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Dec 2019)

The dogs are being pests this afternoon, they want their tea, but it’s not time yet.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2019)

Whilst checking oil, water and tyre pressures etc on mine and MrsPete's car this morning, I swapped the CD in her stereo to Metallica, Back in black, from The Hollies greatest hits.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Whilst checking oil, water and tyre pressures etc on mine and MrsPete's car this morning, I swapped the CD in her stereo to Metallica, Back in black, from The Hollies greatest hits.


You need to add in some Led Zeppelin, maybe some Def Leppard. Although I would be the target of fury, were I to do something like replace Jennifer Aguilerra with , let us say, Donitzettis'_ Fille du Regiment_.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2019)

Lunch this week will be smoked ham hock, with black-eyed peas and okra. The ham hock will have a fruity bar-be-que sauce.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> The dogs are being pests this afternoon, they want their tea, but it’s not time yet.



You mean they're doing the "we've not been fed in a month" routine?


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> You mean they're doing the "we've not been fed in a month" routine?


Yup, that’s it, but they have had their tea now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2019)

Cycling club's Christmas dinner, followed by a snooze , once I'd cycled back home and had a cup of tea.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Yup, that’s it, but they have had their tea now.



I'll be getting that routine in about half an hour. I swear those two have clocks in those furry little heads of theirs...


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Dec 2019)

This evenings chocolate Advent calendar treat was a salted caramel chocolate square.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Dec 2019)

I have had to buy a new iron. 

The thermostat must have gone as the collar of my work shirt started melting and sticking to the plate as soon as I started this morning. And before you ask, yes it was set on the normal middle heat setting and was still quite warm half an hour after being unplugged!


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I have had to buy a new iron.
> 
> The thermostat must have gone as the collar of my work shirt started melting and sticking to the plate as soon as I started this morning. And before you ask, yes it was set on the normal middle heat setting and was still quite warm half an hour after being unplugged!


Rowenta or Phillips, the one that failed?


----------



## Jenkins (8 Dec 2019)

Oh, and the wheelie bit has been put out ready for the morning - strategically placed with the wheels and the lid hinge facing the wind so that it will not be blown open or down the path with the predicted wind.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Rowenta or Phillips, the one that failed?


Cookworks - Argos special. Shouldn't complain as it was a £10 special over five years ago.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Cookworks - Argos special. Shouldn't complain as it was a £10 special over five years ago.


Had one, only one, of their kettles. It had to be switched on and off at the mains.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Dec 2019)

In defence of Cookworks, we've had a couple of their kettles at work. Imagine the amount of tea & coffee a group of 15-20 civil servants can drink and how much punishment the kettle will take, yet both lasted over 3 years. The Phillips one inbetween didn't even make its first birthday!


----------



## slowmotion (8 Dec 2019)

We heard him rummaging for peanuts in my waste paper basket as we were enjoying our pork joint. We crept up the stairs and eventually he shot out of his hiding place and disappeared through a crack in the skirting.
Well, a formal declaration of war has been made, the traps are baited, and his days are numbered. Silly boy.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2019)

slowmotion said:


> We heard him rummaging for peanuts in my waste paper basket as we were enjoying our pork joint. We crept up the stairs and eventually he shot out of his hiding place and disappeared through a crack in the skirting.
> Well, a formal declaration of war has been made, the traps are baited, and his days are numbered. Silly boy.


_"Mousey Decker, The Return"_


----------



## slowmotion (8 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> _"Mousey Decker, The Return"_


I can't really blame him for invading. It was cold and windy when I went out on the bike earlier this evening. I just wish he and his pals would stay out of sight and earshot, somewhere under the floor boards. Lord knows, there are plenty of warm pipes down there to snuggle up to.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I can't really blame him for invading. It was cold and windy when I went out on the bike earlier this evening. I just wish he and his pals would stay out of sight and earshot, somewhere under the floor boards. Lord knows, there are plenty of warm pipes down there to snuggle up to.


Maybe he's returned with a tin opener, having seen your pilchards!


----------



## slowmotion (9 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe he's returned with a tin opener, having seen your pilchards!


No chance! Those precious post-apocalypse foodstuffs are safe inside The Vault. Even John Martin McDonnell can't get his hands on them.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2019)

slowmotion said:


> No chance! Those precious post-apocalypse foodstuffs are safe inside The Vault. Even John Martin McDonnell can't get his hands on them.


Take no chances, you never know!


----------



## slowmotion (9 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Take no chances, you never know!


Nobody takes my pilchards.....


----------



## rikki (9 Dec 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think it may be the hat. You may need a Tyrolean with one of those little edelweiss pins. Unless you're the Man from Snowy River.


I imagined @Andy in Germany had gone the full Les Hiddins (aka The Bush Tucker Man).


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2019)

Nice quiet evening watching the snooker and then the Guy Martin great escape thing.

Now sat back with a last  before I go catch some zzzzzzzz in a while.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2019)

slowmotion said:


> We heard him rummaging for peanuts in my waste paper basket as we were enjoying our pork joint. We crept up the stairs and eventually he shot out of his hiding place and disappeared through a crack in the skirting.
> Well, a formal declaration of war has been made, the traps are baited, and his days are numbered. Silly boy.



I could lend you Madam Lexi. She's really quite adept... 



slowmotion said:


> I can't really blame him for invading. It was cold and windy when I went out on the bike earlier this evening. I just wish he and his pals would stay out of sight and earshot, somewhere under the floor boards. Lord knows, there are plenty of warm pipes down there to snuggle up to.



Lexi has bagged two in the house, and I've bagged seven in the garage with the traps I set.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> I could lend you Madam Lexi. She's really quite adept...
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi has bagged two in the house, and I've bagged seven in the garage with the traps I set.


Thank you for your kind offer. I'm not sure if Lexi is a ferret, a cat, or a Jack Russell, but this a war in which I'd rather not use proxies.

It's personal now.....


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Dec 2019)

rikki said:


> I imagined @Andy in Germany had gone the full Les Hiddins (aka The Bush Tucker Man).



Not quite. More like this: they're extremely effective at keeping the rain off, although they can be a bit of a liability in high winds.

fortunately at my usual speeds thais isn't a problem.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Dec 2019)

PS: I had a _hair cut_ this weekend.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Dec 2019)

Morning, goodness, I’m tired!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2019)

Morning.
There seems to be a bit of a lull in the weather at the moment . There is clear sky above our house and I can see a bright glow on the horizon to the East . However there are some large storm clouds lurking around the corner .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2019)

Who has ousted Peter Purves ?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Morning, goodness, I’m tired!



And me after that blustery 23 mile ride this morning , good job back in bed now


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Dec 2019)

I only managed 12k this morning.

It's getting blustery here too; there's a red weather warning up for later in the day.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Dec 2019)

The wind has a definite bite to it this morning. Hat and gloves went on.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Dec 2019)

Just been for a 3 mile run, blumen windy it is.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2019)

Bright ⛅ sunshine here at the moment .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2019)

_I have been out on my bike as it is nice and sunny. A bit gusty though !
I first cycled to my doctor's to pick up a prescription and then cycled over to Corsham and back via the Roebuck. I have now done 700 miles for the year._


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2019)

Bright and blustery here, and rather nippy.

I have spent the morning writing all my Xmas cards - they'll hit the post tomorrow as I have to go past the Post Office on my way to do my CP volunteering.

Neither Poppy nor Lexi have ventured outside, and I have caught another mouse in the garage.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2019)

slowmotion said:


> Thank you for your kind offer. I'm not sure if Lexi is a ferret, a cat, or a Jack Russell, but this a war in which I'd rather not use proxies.
> 
> It's personal now.....



I can understand that. I'm waging a similar campaign in my garage.

Lexi is a cat btw.

P.S. I can highly recommend peanut butter as a trap bait.


----------



## Threevok (9 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> P.S. I can highly recommend peanut butter as a trap bait.



The pest control guy (AKA The Rat Man) who comes to our workplace says the same


----------



## dave r (9 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> _I have been out on my bike as it is nice and sunny. A bit gusty though !
> I first cycled to my doctor's to pick up a prescription and then cycled over to Corsham and back via the Roebuck. I have now done 700 miles for the year._


 Well done! I'm over 4000 miles this year.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> PS: I had a _hair cut_ this weekend.


Which one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Which one.



His left nostril hair


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2019)

What a lovely day for riding your bike.


----------



## mybike (9 Dec 2019)

So all those unlabelled breakers in the box do something (Oi, it's gone dark 'ere)

Some people need to learn that the job isn't finished until the paperwork is done.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2019)

Ooh! I'm having fun with Dinwows ! 
I thought I would download some pictures I took this morning . I was waiting for it to finish when Dinwows decided to do an upgrade or whatever!
It was several hours before I could get back and download my pictures again .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2019)

Corsham this morning in glorious sunlight .
My Dawes is parked on the right .


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Bright and blustery here, and rather nippy.
> 
> I have spent the morning writing all my Xmas cards - they'll hit the post tomorrow as I have to go past the Post Office on my way to do my CP volunteering.
> 
> Neither Poppy nor Lexi have ventured outside, *and I have caught another mouse in the garage.*


Cats gone on strike?


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Cats gone on strike?



Nope. They're not allowed in the garage on account of all the things in there that aren't cat-friendly.


----------



## midlife (9 Dec 2019)

Lucy worsley is on the telly.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2019)

midlife said:


> Lucy worsley is on the telly.



I'll watch that later. Currently listening to Arsenal being mullered by West Ham...


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2019)

Well, what do you know... Arsenal ended up mullering West Ham... Oh me of little faith... 

Watched the Lucy Worsley Xmas carol thingy on the i-player - yay, Ely Cathedral!

Just having a last  before bed.

Lexi has the zoomies.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2019)

Oh, meant to say, I put my blue recycling wheelie bin out and my black general waste bag out.

Attached to each is a Christmas Box for the respective chaps and chapesses who collect the bins. In each case, a card and a nice box of biscuits.

Next week I do the same for the green garden waste wheelie bin peeps, and I've also got a box for the postie.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2019)

I have just purchased next year's calendar: Warning - contains motorsport images

It's a good job I have a GCSE grade 1 in German so I know which month is which


----------



## gbb (10 Dec 2019)

I knew it was cold this morning, house temperature was 13 degrees, that makes you get dressed quick


----------



## gbb (10 Dec 2019)

slowmotion said:


> We heard him rummaging for peanuts in my waste paper basket as we were enjoying our pork joint. We crept up the stairs and eventually he shot out of his hiding place and disappeared through a crack in the skirting.
> Well, a formal declaration of war has been made, the traps are baited, and his days are numbered. Silly boy.


Treat their presence seriously (you seem to be anyway).
We had a mouse under the kitchen cupboards....trap laid, got him...then 16 more over the next few days


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Dec 2019)

gbb said:


> I knew it was cold this morning, house temperature was 13 degrees, that makes you get dressed quick


I’ve just turned up the thermostat.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Dec 2019)

Bleuuughhh. Morning. Gluuuuedrrggg.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Dec 2019)

Looks like a wild one today, frosty dry start.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2019)

gbb said:


> I knew it was cold this morning, house temperature was 13 degrees, that makes you get dressed quick



Hope you warmed up your y fronts first before wearing them !!

Back to work for me today


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2019)

Morning!
Rain here. If it continues I will wash my car .


----------



## Threevok (10 Dec 2019)

As Cookie has left the tree alone this year, Mrs V thought it was a good idea to wrap the kids Xmas jim-jams and put them under the tree for Christmas Eve.

Big mistake - paper everywhere this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2019)

MrsPete opened and closed the back door while my Victoria sponge is in the oven! 
I hope it doesn't go flat


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2019)

Utility room key has broken off a bit, so can't get to bikes. Key had code on it, and is mostly intact so hopefully a replacement can be cut. At the moment it's the worst mundane news in the world.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Utility room key has broken off a bit, so can't get to bikes. Key had code on it, and is mostly intact so hopefully a replacement can be cut. At the moment it's the worst mundane news in the world.



As one fella didn't quite say '....blow the bloody doors off'


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> As one fella didn't quite say '....blow the bloody doors off'



Could be a new phrase.

"He just Michael Cain'd the F**k out of the doors"


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> As one fella didn't quite say '....blow the bloody doors off'


Or just remove the pins from the hinges. We're talking bicycles here, access is an emergency matter.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Could be a new phrase.
> 
> "He just Michael Cain'd the F**k out of the doors"


https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...ADC7C0C237E1A2BC7B02ADC7C0C237E1A2B&FORM=VIRE
Two more entrants.


----------



## mybike (10 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Bright and blustery here, and rather nippy.
> 
> I have spent the morning writing all my Xmas cards - they'll hit the post tomorrow as I have to go past the Post Office on my way to do my CP volunteering.
> 
> Neither Poppy nor Lexi have ventured outside, and I have caught another mouse in the garage.



Shouldn't it be the cats catching mice?



Reynard said:


> P.S. I can highly recommend peanut butter as a trap bait.



Along with chocolate spread. I had some young field mice for a while, amazing characters.



Reynard said:


> Nope. They're not allowed in the garage on account of all the things in there that aren't cat-friendly.



Do they allow you to do that?


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Dec 2019)

midlife said:


> I bet it is now . Wet here so watching Blue Planet.


It definitely is now as well!


----------



## mybike (10 Dec 2019)

Dry here but very dull so need desklamp. Black bin has been emptied.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Dec 2019)

gbb said:


> Treat their presence seriously (you seem to be anyway).
> We had a mouse under the kitchen cupboards....trap laid, got him...then 16 more over the next few days


They laid siege to us about ten years ago. The tally was
slowmotion: 9
mice: 0
before they upped sticks and left us in peace.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Or just remove the pins from the hinges. We're talking bicycles here, access is an emergency matter.



Maybe I need a glass case with an axe in it, mounted outside the utility room, with the words "In case of emergency"


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2019)

That's my CP volunteering done. And went to the post office on the way home.

It is raining here, and very blustery. Cats are tucked up in their respective beds.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I have just purchased next year's calendar: Warning - contains motorsport images
> 
> It's a good job I have a GCSE grade 1 in German so I know which month is which



Ah, that's nice...  Late 70s / early 80s BMW touring cars.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Shouldn't it be the cats catching mice?



Theoretically. 



> Along with chocolate spread. I had some young field mice for a while, amazing characters.



These are wood mice. Cute wee things, really...



> Do they allow you to do that?



Well, let's face it, cats and things like oil, two stroke fuel, antifreeze and tools aren't that good a combination. I just don't trust the girls to keep away from such stuff.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2019)

Why hasn't 'my' hedgehog hibernated yet? 🦔 
🤔


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Why hasn't 'my' hedgehog hibernated yet? 🦔
> 🤔


Not cold enough yet ? Still foraging ?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2019)

Well I've washed my car ! The wind blew the suds away, and what was left on the car is now being washed off by the rain .

I'm shattered now !

I can remember a time when cars were a lot smaller .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2019)

Success. Two new keys cut based on broken one, and I have regained access to the utility room and bikes.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Not cold enough yet ? Still foraging ?


We've had several sub zero nights here, so I thought that would get them into the mood for a big kip.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2019)

Right, that's firewood brought in, the mousetraps re-set in the garage and just grabbing a bit of a sit down before making the dough for a large batch of speculoos.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's firewood brought in, the mousetraps re-set in the garage and just grabbing a bit of a sit down before making the dough for a large batch of speculoos.



Isn't speculoos spoken as a Harry Potter spell. He does it when he needs new glasses.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Isn't speculoos spoken as a Harry Potter spell. He does it when he needs new glasses.



Nope, that's "oculus reparo" 

I did warn y'all I was a geek.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Dec 2019)

I had two chocolate treats from the advent calendar this evening because I missed the one from yesterday. 😋


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I had two chocolate treats from the advent calendar this evening because I missed the one from yesterday. 😋



Hey you be careful , a moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Hey you be careful , a moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips



Well if you are on a see food diet...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2019)

Good night Biggs Broadcaster ie signing off Cycle Chat for the night hope you all get on ok without me been nice knowing you all


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Good night Biggs Broadcaster ie signing off Cycle Chat for the night hope you all get on ok without me been nice knowing you all



Sleep well xxx


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Good night Biggs Broadcaster ie signing off Cycle Chat for the night hope you all get on ok without me been nice knowing you all


Early start?


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2019)

Left over cranberries, needed to do something with them, so home made cranberry 'jam' frozen for Christmas day. First time making a jam for me.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2019)

Time for a


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Dec 2019)

Time for steak and ale pie, it's only about twenty to seven here. I'm assuming it's before or after midnight there. Meridian and all.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Time for steak and ale pie, it's only about twenty to seven here. I'm assuming it's before or after midnight there. Meridian and all.



It's nearly one in the morning here.

Almost time for this woman to head off and get some much-needed beauty sleep.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2019)

There was a lot of weather on the shipping forecast this morning. The London Eye has returned to red lights after a few days of changing colours. Oh, and there's a big full moon hanging over Lambeth.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2019)

Huge moon here as well 
13 miles done just the day ahead to contend with oh and a Christmas dinner as well


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2019)

Black bin day here, today.. 

Celebrated by having some vappy milk stirred into my porage


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2019)

Morning!
The was a bit of a frost this morning as I had to de ice my car so that I could go and have a blood test. PSA, my blood didn't want to stop flowing !
In other news, I have put our dustbin out . It's a good job it's not tomorrow as I might get the two confused , put an X on my dustbin and put my rubbish in the ballot box !


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Dec 2019)

I just cut my fingernails

Later, I may have a shave.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Dec 2019)

I’m having some toast with homemade plum jam.
The dogs have had their walk.


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Dec 2019)

Took advantage of the temporary break in the weather, but only managed a little bimble. Had to be back to sit around twiddling my thumbs during the four hour slot in which the meter reader is supposed to arrive.

Waiting...


----------



## mybike (11 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just cut my fingernails
> 
> Later, I may have a shave.



Noooo


----------



## roadrash (11 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Black bin day here, today..
> 
> Celebrated by having some vappy milk stirred into my porage




when you open a tin of evaporated milk...…….why is it still there


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Noooo



Not my _goatee_... Honestly, what do you take me for?


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2019)

roadrash said:


> when you open a tin of evaporated milk...…….why is it still there


Some on my apple crumble t'other day. Still a bit left!! 😉


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2019)

Speculoos all baked. House smells fabby.

About to tootle off for some lunch.

Didn't sleep well, so feeling a bit


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Dec 2019)

I'll be dosing my Chrimbo cakes with some more Bourbon on Sunday!


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'll be dosing my Chrimbo cakes with some more Bourbon on Sunday!



One slice of that and *wheeeeeeeeee*


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Took advantage of the temporary break in the weather, but only managed a little bimble. Had to be back to sit around twiddling my thumbs during the four hour slot in which the meter reader is supposed to arrive.
> 
> Waiting...


Yeah, think I can prolly give up on the meter reader arriving today 😡


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2019)

Ah, a nice hot  and some homemade speculoos. Happy Reynard. 

P.S. A doddle to make and so much nicer than the "Lotus" ones you can buy.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Dec 2019)

Szechuan Chicken for dinner tonight.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2019)

Cottage pie here. And steamed fennel on the side. 

I blame @mudsticks for the attack of the fennel horrors.


----------



## mudsticks (11 Dec 2019)

Why horrors??

Takes on a totally different flavour when cooked 

Today's harvest, carrots, leeks green spinach beet, red beetroot, January King cabbage,, Spanish radish, purple sprouting broccoli, the first of the raddichio, and mixed salad leaves.. Plus squash, sweet apples (russets) and spuds from the stores 







Mmmn nom nom nom shredded with balsamic vinegar.

My customers are sooooo lucky 

Edit - Sorry I realise this probs doesn't come across as quite mundane enough.. Too much vegetable excitement. 

But Wednesday is always harvest day for me, and the rain was v cold this am, so its not all total hi-jinks..


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Dec 2019)

This evenings advent calendar chocolate treat was a luxury strawberry cream.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> This evenings advent calendar chocolate treat was a luxury strawberry cream.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (11 Dec 2019)

I have bought my 10 year old a giant bean bag for Christmas. It arrived today by courier. Did I once consider that it isn’t shrunk down for transportation? Hell no. It’s heckin’ ginormous! Where am I going to hide the damn thing?


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> This evenings advent calendar chocolate treat was a luxury strawberry cream.





raleighnut said:


>



yup, it wasn’t my favourite, I hope there aren’t any more.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I have bought my 10 year old a giant bean bag for Christmas. It arrived today by courier. Did I once consider that it isn’t shrunk down for transportation? Hell no. It’s heckin’ ginormous! Where am I going to hide the damn thing?


Place in a large plastic bag, remove the air, using your own lungs or a vacumn cleaner if you're not up to it. Flatten an place on the bed in the spare room, covered with blankets. Or hide in a duvet cover.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2019)

I have been busy today singing copies of my new book.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> I have been busy today singing copies of my new book.
> View attachment 496205


What do they sound like ?


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Why horrors??



Cos I hat to go out and buy some to satisfy the craving! 



> Takes on a totally different flavour when cooked



Yeah. I steamed mine, fronds and all. it's so nice that way. 



> Today's harvest, carrots, leeks green spinach beet, red beetroot, January King cabbage,, Spanish radish, purple sprouting broccoli, the first of the raddichio, and mixed salad leaves.. Plus squash, sweet apples (russets) and spuds from the stores
> 
> View attachment 496154
> 
> ...



Oooooo


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> What do they sound like ?


Books don't normally make any noise. Speaking/talking books aside.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Books don't normally make any noise. Speaking/talking books aside.


Yes, but books are not normally sung, either.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, but books are not normally sung, either.


True enough.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> yup, it wasn’t my favourite, I hope there aren’t any more.


If there are, I'd quite happily take them of your hands. Plus any orange creams, coffee creams, or basically any chocolate


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> If there are, I'd quite happily take them of your hands. Plus any orange creams, coffee creams, or basically any chocolate



Well, if you ever find yourself short of chocolate...


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2019)

Right, that's the Cats Protection website updated. Now time to knock off for a


----------



## raleighnut (11 Dec 2019)

Fennel is an essential ingredient in my (traditional) Minestrone, an Angela Hartnett recipe.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Well, if you ever find yourself short of chocolate...


I've always got an emergency bar in the fridge, but there's room for more!


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> I've always got an emergency bar in the fridge, but there's room for more!



Umm, you do know that you shouldn't keep chocolate in the fridge, right? 

Fancy joining me for the post-Christmas clearance chocolate hunt?  Previous year I scored a whole *CASE* of Lindor...


----------



## Jenkins (12 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Umm, you do know that you shouldn't keep chocolate in the fridge, right?
> 
> Fancy joining me for the post-Christmas clearance chocolate hunt?  Previous year I scored a whole *CASE* of Lindor...


The fridge supply is Lidl's version of Mars Bars and they taste much better that way.

I think it was a couple of years ago that post Christmas that I ended up with something like a dozen large chocolate Santas at less than half price, and way more than a healthy quantity of the chocolate drops on buy 1 get one free clearance filling a cupboard shelf.


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> The fridge supply is Lidl's version of Mars Bars and they taste much better that way.
> 
> I think it was a couple of years ago that post Christmas that I ended up with something like a dozen large chocolate Santas at less than half price, and way more than a healthy quantity of the chocolate drops on buy 1 get one free clearance filling a cupboard shelf.



Ah, well I don't particularly like mars bars - too sweet... 

I still have two and a half kilos of Guylian from last Xmas - still in date, it had more than a year on it, and two large boxes of Green & Black bars.


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2019)

Anyways, gonna finish my  and tootle off to bed.

Might be a tad intermittent online for the next week or so - nowt to worry, just the usual. So see y'all the other side


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2019)

Hello.

Stayed up late last night making stuff. I was so focussed I lost track of time.

Urrg.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Dec 2019)

Morning. Don’t know what it’s doing outside, haven’t looked.
I have tea.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2019)

I'm up..
Bin Day +1


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2019)

We've got mist climbing up the valley opposite.


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up..
> Bin Day +1


Bin day zero here ... and this week it's a two-bin day!
Unfortunately, until the sun comes up, I can't take my cue from the neighbours.
Could always refer to the bins calendars I suppose?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up..
> Bin Day +1



Green bin day I wonder if that is an omen for the green party !!! 

Ooh I checked it first to make sure Boris wasn't hiding in it


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Dec 2019)

raleighnut said:


>





You sir are mistaken.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Could always refer to the bins calendars I suppose?



Careful now.

Paper bin day for us today.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2019)

Our lovely bin men delivered a new bin calendar, yesterday. 
Plus..... Christmas Day collections have been postponed until the following Saturday.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Dec 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> You sir are mistaken.


No he is not.


----------



## rikki (12 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Green bin day I wonder if that is an omen for the green party !!!
> 
> Ooh I checked it first to make sure Boris wasn't hiding in it


What would you have done if he was hiding in your bin?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2019)

rikki said:


> What would you have done if he was hiding in your bin?



Conduct a Schrödinger experiment: See if he disappeared when you close it again.

It's worth a try...


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2019)

rikki said:


> What would you have done if he was hiding in your bin?


Checked your wallet? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2019)

When I took the bedding out of the washing machine, earlier, there were two feathers left lurking in the rubber door seal. 
Not sure whether to throw them away or find a way to poke them back into the quilt..


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2019)

rikki said:


> What would you have done if he was hiding in your bin?



Good question , not really sure


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Good question , not really sure


Is he recyclable?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Is he recyclable?


Well, he does have a bike..


----------



## raleighnut (12 Dec 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> You sir are mistaken.


No they're rank as are the Raspberry and Cherry filled monstrosities.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Dec 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> You sir are mistaken.



View: https://youtu.be/mK3B0gjEjTs


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Dec 2019)

I’ve been to Newbury but I’m back now.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Dec 2019)

I have to collect a replacement violin for my daughter this afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2019)

Well the news I was waiting on the 13 th came on the 12th and yippee yippee


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Dec 2019)

@biggs682 - Vague much? 

Time for a break.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve been to Newbury but I’m back now.



Gosh.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Our lovely bin men delivered a new bin calendar, yesterday.
> Plus..... Christmas Day collections have been postponed until the following Saturday.


My Christmas week bin collection has been brought forward by two days to the Saturday instead of Monday. Not that it makes any difference to me as I won't have enough rubbish to make it worth the effort of walking down the path with the bin and back again with the empty later in the day.

Next year's bin collection calendar also included an update on what can be recycled. It was printed on plastic coated paper which I don't think can be!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2019)

We had to get up early this morning and set off for Wales. Another funeral . 3rd time this year.
It was nice to get to see my cousins and have a chat with them again .


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2019)

About to be socialified for a couple of hours so I'm pre-charging my introvert batteries on CC.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Dec 2019)

This evenings advent calendar chocolate treat was a vanilla snowflake with a soft white chocolate centre and and white chocolate coating. According to the advent calendar window it takes seven years to grow a Christmas tree before it is sold.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> No he is not.





raleighnut said:


> No they're rank as are the Raspberry and Cherry filled monstrosities.




I have taken the time to report your posts gentleman. 

Expect the thud of the Mods footsteps at your door soon.


----------



## roadrash (12 Dec 2019)

like this
.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Dec 2019)

roadrash said:


> like this
> .
> View attachment 496346


Hang on I’ll reply in a minute, someone’s at the door. BRB.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Dec 2019)

roadrash said:


> like this
> .
> View attachment 496346


I'll set the Cats on em


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I have taken the time to report your posts gentleman.
> 
> Expect the thud of the Mods footsteps at your door soon.




You called?


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> You called?


You don’t frighten me, I’ve still got a Northern Rock mortgage.


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2019)

*Sets off for Oxfordcestershire*


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Dec 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I'll set the Cats on em
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 496350



I fancy my chances.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> You called?



You know what to do.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> *Sets off for Oxfordcestershire*



Close enough. Ask a local when you get near.


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> You don’t frighten me, I’ve still got a Northern Rock mortgage.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> About to be socialified for a couple of hours so I'm pre-charging my introvert batteries on CC.



Survived. Actually it went quite well.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Careful now.
> 
> Paper bin day for us today.


And there's that mist climbing up the valley, will it get damp?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> And there's that mist climbing up the valley, will it get damp?



The paper bin was already emptied by the time I got back from taking Beautiful Daughter to Kindergarten.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The paper bin was already emptied by the time I got back from taking Beautiful Daughter to Kindergarten.


Now dried out ready for next time?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Now dried out ready for next time?



They appear surprisingly water resistant, so it wasn't a problem, Or did you mean me? 

Beautiful Daughter was under the Bakfiets rain cover and was therefore dry and warm.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> They appear surprisingly water resistant, so it wasn't a problem, Or did you mean me?
> 
> Beautiful Daughter was under the Bakfiets rain cover and was therefore dry and warm.


The paper bin you're using, what else?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> The paper bin you're using, what else?



German technology again...


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> German technology again...


They make better rubbish!


----------



## raleighnut (12 Dec 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> I fancy my chances.


They could bring in 'reinforcements' 







including 'Mao' from next door (she's the gingery 'tortie')


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Dec 2019)

-1°c 
Rain later. 
Red warning for high winds during the day.

I'm thinking it's a day not to attempt a long bike ride.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2019)

Dry here although damp underfoot 
I am reliably told it will soon be Jan 1st


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> -1°c
> Rain later.
> Red warning for high winds during the day.
> 
> I'm thinking it's a day not to attempt a long bike ride.



Now the temperature has risen above freezing and it's started to rain.

In other news the daylight has revealed snow outside.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Dec 2019)

Not raining, i feel quite happy


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Dec 2019)

I have to stop reading the news, I have got the right raving ‘ump.

I’m going for a ride.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2019)

Morning. 
It is sunny out but cold and very windy .
I've been a bit busy . I dug my stepladder out , climbed up it and changed a fluorescent light bulb in the kitchen . Went out and posted a load of Christmas cards . I also popped up to the chemists to collect my prescription.
Whilst at the chemists they asked me to confirm my name and address. I couldn't think for a moment! . It's a bit like knowing your phone number ! It's not something you use every day but recognise it when it's called out !


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Dec 2019)

The 18:12 train from Edinburgh to Manchester Airport was cancelled yesterday.


----------



## rikki (13 Dec 2019)

I have just changed the light bulb in the toilet.
A previous owner had written the date on the existing one (which failed last night) - 1/8/96.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Dec 2019)

rikki said:


> I have just changed the light bulb in the toilet.
> A previous owner had written the date on the existing one (which failed last night) - 1/8/96.



Wow, I've seen some pretty luxurious toilets in my time, including some in Japan that open automatically, but I've never had one with a lightbulb in it. What happens when you flush?

Okay, I'm going. I just wanted to say it before @classic33...


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2019)

I was suddenly woken up by a high pitched shrill sound, the like of which I have never heard before ! 



It was James Blunt doing his version of Foreigner's I Want to Know What Love Is ! 



He never will if he continues on like that !


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Dec 2019)

I’ve been out, bought stuff in Sainsbury’s using their buying stuff App. Clever.

I’m home now.

Current status: still got the ‘ump.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve been out, bought stuff in Sainsbury’s using their buying stuff App. Clever.
> 
> I’m home now.
> 
> *Current status: still got the ‘ump.*



Possibly also delayed reaction from going to Newbury, you never know.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2019)

Ten minute hail storm.


----------



## Ripple (14 Dec 2019)

Bloody fridge just made me jump 

I am on my own at whole SPA centre overnight and sitting in their own cafe at the moment.

Watched too many Aliens movies last night in the other place.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Dec 2019)

Ripple said:


> Bloody fridge just made me jump
> 
> I am on my own at whole SPA centre overnight and sitting in their own cafe at the moment.
> 
> Watched too many Aliens movies last night in the other place.


I used to love when that happened. That and the ice machine dumping ice into the bin.


----------



## tyred (14 Dec 2019)

I had a lovely evening with Italian food, French wine, (a lot of) Polish beer and Irish whiskey and still managed to cycle home on my Nottingham made bicycle 

Here's to a fully international evening


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2019)

tyred said:


> I had a lovely evening with Italian food,* French wine, (a lot of) Polish beer and Irish whiskey* and still managed to cycle home on my Nottingham made bicycle
> 
> Here's to a fully international evening


You shouldn't be mixing your drinks! 
Find one you like and stick with that for the night.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2019)

Time for some miles do I go left or right at the first junction ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Dec 2019)

The delights of Milton Keynes beckon.... I'll avoid Rushden Lakes and hope the A1 is clear


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2019)

Ripple said:


> Bloody fridge just made me jump


 I am a really "jumpy" person too. If I'm watching a scary bit on the telly and drinking coffee I always put the mug down as it would go everywhere! The poor cat gets ejected from my lap too at times.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2019)

Morning. 
I'm having a .
Schrodie came in all wet , so I'm assuming it is wet out . I haven't really looked .
Preparing myself for a trip oop Norf . Not just yet as I'm not fully awake .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2019)

Oh dear ! 
My wife has just accidentally deleted all her video's ! . She thought she was just deleting one horrible one .

If it was my phone it would be doing a spot of swimming now !


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> I am a really "jumpy" person too. If I'm watching a scary bit on the telly and drinking coffee I always put the mug down as it would go everywhere! The poor cat gets ejected from my lap too at times.




Me too , the dog used to get quite annoyed when on my lap..
As for people at work coming up behind you when your in your little world


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2019)

Panic averted! She found, Restore deleted! And has managed to get them back !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2019)

meta lon said:


> Me too , the dog used to get quite annoyed when on my lap..
> As for people at work coming up behind you when your in your little world


Same here ! Very jumpy .


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Panic averted! She found, Restore deleted! And has managed to get them back !




I was just going to say that, well after a few hrs googling


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2019)

Something strange going on !
I just looked back at my post and someone had nicked my . The post didn't make sense ! No different from normal then ! 
A few moments later my . Reappeared !


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Dec 2019)

Morning. I’ve got to go to work later.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Dec 2019)

Need to make a passport photo so I'm waiting for a break in the weather to ride to the next town.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles do I go left or right at the first junction ?



Back from a chilly 43 miles and I went right


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Dec 2019)

Survived the windy ride for a passport photo that as usual doesn't look like me.


----------



## mybike (14 Dec 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'll be dosing my Chrimbo cakes with some more Bourbon on Sunday!



So what percentage of that used goes on the cake?


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I'm having a .
> Schrodie came in all wet , so I'm assuming it is wet out . I haven't really looked .
> Preparing myself for a trip oop Norf . Not just yet as I'm not fully awake .


We're all dead woke on here! Btw, I've done 4 cakes, which will probably use about half a bottle (750ml) between them.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2019)

I'm here !
I saw a sign on the M1 at Leicester saying Salt Spreading ! I think there were right as it seems to have got as far as Yorkshire !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Dec 2019)

Completed my first 100km ride on the new recumbent today. It was tipping down and freezing in first half. So didn't stop for lunch as realised stopping I'd just get chilled and find it hard to restart. Got my first 200km ride on it, a week tomorrow.


----------



## mybike (14 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Umm, you do know that you shouldn't keep chocolate in the fridge, right?
> 
> Fancy joining me for the post-Christmas clearance chocolate hunt?  Previous year I scored a whole *CASE* of Lindor...



Chocolate should always go in the fridge!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2019)

We arrived just after a snow storm had ended. There were some signs of snow lying on the ground when we parked .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Chocolate should always go in the fridge!



Nope, it should always go in my mouth


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Dec 2019)

Chocolate confectionery is one of my most favourite things. Not so keen on chocolate cake though.


----------



## mybike (14 Dec 2019)

After yesterdays rain our neighbour's garden is once again flooded. I spent the day pumping our water from the hole.

In other news, I've replaced the hard drive in my desktop & reinstalled the operating system. Also there are now 6 pasties in the freezer.


----------



## mybike (14 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Nope, it should always go in my mouth



Fridge first, then mouth. It lasts longer that way.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Dec 2019)

Tonight’s Advent calendar chocolate treat was a smooth creamy fudge, covered in chocolate and lovingly drizzled.


----------



## tyred (14 Dec 2019)

I've successfully drilled a hole in a glass bottle without shattering it so my table lamp project is go.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Dec 2019)

I’ve just had a little too much cheese and a few too many water biscuits.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2019)

tyred said:


> I've successfully drilled a hole in a glass bottle without shattering it so my table lamp project is go.


Don't they, bottles, usually have one in the top?


----------



## tyred (14 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Don't they, bottles, usually have one in the top?



I need one at the bottom to run the cable through.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Dec 2019)

Morning as seen from the InGermany residence:


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2019)

Anybody seen my my mojo for a ride it seems to have gone today


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody seen my my mojo for a ride it seems to have gone today



I'm itching to get out, I haven't ridden for about a week, and won't get the chance before Tuesday.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Dec 2019)

Morning, 8:57 I’ve only just got up, I have tea and Frankie-two-chews is on my lap.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2019)

Morning!
Do you find it strange when you wake up in a different place ?




Like the bottom of the bed !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody seen my my mojo for a ride it seems to have gone today


I haven't seen one of those for ages !

What do they look like ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Dec 2019)

Hoping to get out today, not cycled since monday... 
Cold day but DRY. Nene Valley looks a bit wet from Thursdays monsoon


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2019)

No cycling for me for a bit - was on the turbo Monday and Tuesday, but woke feeling horrendous on Thursday. Nasty cold and I'm coughing up green stuff. Need to get rid of this and not pass it onto my family.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> No cycling for me for a bit - was on the turbo Monday and Tuesday, but woke feeling horrendous on Thursday. Nasty cold and I'm coughing up green stuff. Need to get rid of this and not pass it onto my family.


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2019)

I just found the bendroflumethiazide tablet that I dropped earlier on. It's a very big name for a little thing


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just found the bendroflumethiazide tablet that I dropped earlier on. It's a very big name for a little thing
> View attachment 496608



That laptop needs dusting !


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> I'm itching to get out, I haven't ridden for about a week, and won't get the chance before Tuesday.



I put it down to a stressful week which has included a lot of sole searching and thinking


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Morning as seen from the InGermany residence:
> 
> View attachment 496602


Looking roughly Southeast by East, SEbE


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I put it down to a stressful week which has included* a lot of sole searching *and thinking


You check your feet?
Usually a good place to look.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Looking roughly Southeast by East, SEbE


What's the difference between Southeast by East and ESE?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Dec 2019)

I’ve been out, but I’m back now having tea and a mince pie.

I didn’t go to Newbury.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2019)

Is there an opposite place to being sent to Coventry where people chat to you all the time ?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is there an opposite place to being sent to Coventry where people chat to you all the time ?


Cyclechat? 🤔


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is there an opposite place to being sent to Coventry where people chat to you all the time ?


If there is, it ain’t Newbury.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2019)

The leaves are falling off my poinsettia. 
Will it last until Christmas, or not... 🎅


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> If there is, it ain’t Newbury.


That's what put the idea into my head !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> The leaves are falling off my poinsettia.
> Will it last until Christmas, or not... 🎅


My wife just said that you are either over watering or under watering it !


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Dec 2019)

Just got a phone call from Beautiful Wife and Daughter, and was instructed to go out on the balcony so they could wave from across the valley.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2019)

I've just been reading an article in Classic Bike Guide magazine about Burt Munro " The World's Fastest Indian " chappy.
It is a very good read and adds more detail to a very good film !


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You check your feet?
> Usually a good place to look.


I was thinking more flatfish, myself.


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2019)

Cream of tomatoe soup in the 'soup maker' - test run for Christmas Day as I usually cook it in a pan, rather than the soup machine.

Despite not being too well, I've put 4 small stepping stones in the lawn as it's terribly boggy at present and not much fun walking over to the 'hot tub', problem, problems. Now having a coughing fit having come into the warmth.


----------



## Speicher (15 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Is there an opposite place to being sent to Coventry where people chat to you all the time ?



When I left Coventry I moved to a small village near Cirencester. Does that help in any way?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> When I left Coventry I moved to a small village near Cirencester. Does that help in any way?


Do they speak to you ?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just said that you are either over watering or under watering it !


Or both....


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2019)

The tomato soup recipe worked out exactly the same as done in the pan, except it takes just 30 minutes and it's blended automatically. I obeyed the 'fill level' as I've accidentally gone over the level before, with consequences that put more soup over the kitchen, than in the machine.

Last night's stew is slowly warming back up in the slow cooker !


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What's the difference between Southeast by East and ESE?


The second is more of an Easterly direction than the first.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> The second is more of an Easterly direction than the first.


So, is it the range of angles between SE and ESE or is it a fixed angle?

Edit: ignore that question, it's 123°45'


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, is it the range of angles between SE and ESE or is it a fixed angle?


Fixed angles, with about 9° separation.




deptfordmarmoset said:


> Edit: ignore that question, it's 123°45'


Now you tell me!


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Dec 2019)

Tonight’s Advent calendar chocolate treat was a salted chocolate fudge star. They are starting to get a bit repetitive now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Tonight’s Advent calendar chocolate treat was a salted chocolate fudge star. They are starting to get a bit repetitive now.



Beautiful Daughters Schleich "Pony stables" advent calender (not bought by us I might add) produced a small resin kitten.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Daughters Schleich "Pony stables" advent calender (not bought by us I might add) produced a small resin kitten.


I bet that tasted horrible.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve just had a little too much cheese and a few too many water biscuits.



Impossible. You can never have too much cheese. 

Oh, and you want wheat crackers too, just the best to carry the cheese. 

I've just had about 15 with a selection of extra mature cheddar, At Agur and a zesty goats cheese.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I bet that tasted horrible.



She was also given a "Milka" chocolate advent calender (Also not from us, when your birthday is on Dec 1st people tend to think in the same direction) so she's happy: chocolate and a kitten...


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Daughters Schleich "Pony stables" advent calender (not bought by us I might add) produced a small resin kitten.


They do not come cheap. Over here, they're closer to £50.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Dec 2019)

I should really be wrapping Christmas parcels, but I just can't be bothered. As there's still over a week to go, why hurry.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Dec 2019)

Just been on the last intercity 125 LNER passenger service, purely by chance. The 1935 from KX to Leeds. They were selling the window stickers and there was a queue!


----------



## Jenkins (15 Dec 2019)

On today's ride I was litening to the "Discover Weekly" playlist on a Spotify free account which means there are a couple of adverts every three or four tracks. All bar one advert slot contained the Uber Eats/McDonalds one. There are 30 tracks on the playlist. I promise never to use this service after that!


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Just been on the last intercity 125 LNER passenger service, purely by chance. The 1935 from KX to Leeds. They were selling the window stickers and there was a queue!
> 
> View attachment 496690
> 
> ...


Whilst I realise the trains may be slow, to expect us to believe you were travelling for the last 85 years is pushing it. Just get your claim for late arrival in soon.

Last one will be in British Rail colours.
http://www.railtechnologymagazine.c...say-goodbye-to-inercity-125-high-speed-train-


----------



## Speicher (16 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Whilst I realise the trains may be slow, to expect us to believe you were travelling for the last 85 years is pushing it. Just get your claim for late arrival in soon.
> 
> Last one will be in British Rail colours.
> http://www.railtechnologymagazine.c...say-goodbye-to-inercity-125-high-speed-train-



Kings Cross to Leeds? 

I estimate it arrives in Leeds at 2055, so the journey could have taken 120 years.

I hope the buffet car is open.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> Kings Cross to Leeds?
> 
> I estimate it arrives in Leeds at 2055, so the journey could have taken 120 years.
> 
> I hope the buffet car is open.


That would mean he's not here yet then! Lost in Beechings cuts?


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2019)

The average journey time between London Kings Cross and Leeds is 2 hours 46 minutes. Fastest is 1 hour 59 minutes.


----------



## Speicher (16 Dec 2019)

It's getting very early and time I headed for bed. 

Good night!


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> They do not come cheap. Over here, they're closer to £50.


Now you see why we didn't buy it. There are a number of well-off (and generous) people in this village: we're in management country.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2019)

Time for my christmas Avatar thanks for noticing 

only 10 more days


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Dec 2019)

Morning, I’ve been up an hour, on second cup of tea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Morning, I’ve been up an hour, on second cup of tea.



My goodness, first you go and visit Newbury, and now you're drinking two cups of tea in an hour... is there no end to your quest for excitement?


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Dec 2019)

I had a nice 16 mile ride yesterday despite the strong winds, wish id come on the bike today, mild and that wind has died down. 


Only a few more days then a week off..


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Dec 2019)

meta lon said:


> I had a nice 16 mile ride yesterday despite the strong winds, wish id come on the bike today, mild and that wind has died down.
> 
> 
> Only a few more days then a week off..



Same here: yesterday was blowing a right hooley, today the mist is hanging in the valley as if nothing happened.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2019)

Morning.
It looks fine here at the moment. Light blue sky with a bit of grey cloud around . I think it may be a bit breezy .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2019)

Sometimes you ask yourself , "Why do people do it ?"
Put a cabinet and mirror above a wash basin ! 
Yet we all seem to do it !
Look down and miss the taps ! Look up and bash your head !


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Time for my christmas Avatar thanks for noticing
> 
> only 10 more days


It's not as though you only put it there this morning, is it?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's not as though you only put it there this morning, is it?


No yesterday pm


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> No yesterday pm


Head seems to stand out more, you replaced the battery?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Head seems to stand out more, you replaced the battery?



Have a job it's mains


----------



## Speicher (16 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> The average journey time between London Kings Cross and Leeds is 2 hours 46 minutes. Fastest is 1 hour 59 minutes.



My mistake. 120 minutes, not 120 hours 120 years


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> My mistake. 120 minutes, not 120 hours 120 years


You got me wondering which service you use, then you disappeared


----------



## Speicher (16 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You got me wondering which service you use, then you disappeared



I completely lost track of the time. I started yawning so that signalled it was time for bed.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> I completely lost track of the time. I started yawning so that signalled it was time for bed.


Sleeper to Leeds?


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Dec 2019)

I’ve been out for a ride, coffee and mince pie now.


----------



## Speicher (16 Dec 2019)

I might have a mice pie later.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> I might have a mice pie later.


Blueerggh 🤢


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Dec 2019)

Three inches of snow here, overnight, although places just to my south got more.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2019)

Dunged into Plarkness we woz ! 

Lexa wasn't much help either !

Power cut . It's back on now .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2019)

*I'm watching Journey to the Off-Centre of the Earth !


It's full of eccentrics ! *


----------



## Milzy (16 Dec 2019)

I have a hangover & I’ve had inadequate rest.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Dec 2019)

Inking in a sketch for a Christmas card. I've been focussing on the lines for so long my eyes are going funky.


----------



## mybike (16 Dec 2019)

Just been scraping the leaves out of the car bonnet hinge hole! Joy


----------



## mybike (16 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> She was also given a "Milka" chocolate advent calender (Also not from us, when your birthday is on Dec 1st people tend to think in the same direction) so she's happy: chocolate and a kitten...



Best sort of kitten.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Dec 2019)

Currently looking through job possibilities, and a new one has come up:



> "Trainee Occupational Therapist for one year internship"



The Internship comes after training & exams are over and before our final presentation. Next sentence:



> "Applicants must have prior experience..."



Do the people who write these things actually _think _before engaging with the keyboard?


----------



## mudsticks (16 Dec 2019)

Replaced the capacitor on the borehole pump. 

Water coming out of taps, after none for 24hrs - these things always seem to break on Sunday mornings. 
(I know - always carry a spare..) 

These momentary glitches make you properly appreciate stuff like running water


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Replaced the capacitor on the borehole pump.
> 
> Water coming out of taps, after none for 24hrs - these things always seem to break on Sunday mornings.
> (I know - always carry a spare..)
> ...




We always seem to have major breakdowns at work on a friday..


----------



## mudsticks (16 Dec 2019)

meta lon said:


> We always seem to have major breakdowns at work on a friday..



This is why, I think, we end up personifying inanimate objects.

As if they _know.... _

In my defence for not having a spare, the capacitor had only just blown 6 weeks back, and it's usually only a once in every 18 mnths occurrence, hence my lack of urgency in replacing the stock.

Guy at pump parts depot reckons this may presage all out pump failure..

Usual, average lifetime of 10 yrs, can be shortened by high iron content water.. -

Being on old Devonian red sandstone that's what we've got here.

A thoosand poonds to replace..

Eeek,

But I _think _it's still cheaper than paying for the amount of mains water I use in my operation over ten years..

Sorry guys.. Too much borehole chat..

Anyone has a nice cup of tea ???


----------



## Jenkins (16 Dec 2019)

A rare day at work where it was a pleasure to get in and see there was some work to do. The fact that it involved a visit to a warehouse 1/2 a mile from where my sister lives, I had the Christmas cards ready at home for her and my niece & nephew and that I could pick them up on my way out had nothing to do with my immediate volunteering at all


----------



## fossyant (16 Dec 2019)

Still got the lurgy, not looking good for tomorrow. Been off work, and I'm suposed to be on a meal out tomorrow - we've even booked the afternoon off on leave. This rate I won't be going. I seem to fall ill most years just before Christmas - all the crazy running about at work takes it's toll. I dragged myself in Thrusday and Friday, but the bug has got worse. Just frustraiting as that's twice now since October. Lots of germy students.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> Still got the lurgy, not looking good for tomorrow. Been off work, and I'm suposed to be on a meal out tomorrow - we've even booked the afternoon off on leave. This rate I won't be going. I seem to fall ill most years just before Christmas - all the crazy running about at work takes it's toll. I dragged myself in Thrusday and Friday, but the bug has got worse. Just frustraiting as that's twice now since October. Lots of germy students.


Get well soon, @fossyant . No lurgy like holiday lurgy.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2019)

9 days 

Not sure if Misty is playing outside or not as looks quite foggy


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Dec 2019)

Good morning, hope you're feeling better today @fossyant.

No new job adverts came along for ages, and now about five have turned up in my inbox at once. Must be some pre-Christmas budget planning going on in local organisations.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Dec 2019)

Quite mild here, was going to cycle but need the van this week sadly..


----------



## fossyant (17 Dec 2019)

Urgh, still not well. Hissed off I'm missing a meal with colleagues I like and retirees that are coming too.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2019)

I had to put a new roll of sellotape on the dispenser. 
No 1 grandson was round yesterday and used the last yard of the old one taping up his paper aeroplane.


----------



## fossyant (17 Dec 2019)

Oh the bright side, if still ill tomorrow, I get to miss an all day staff conference.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning, hope you're feeling better today @fossyant.
> 
> No new job adverts came along for ages, and now about five have turned up in my inbox at once. Must be some pre-Christmas budget planning going on in local organisations.


Santa's little helpers required ?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2019)

Morning!
I'm awake .

I think !


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Dec 2019)

I’m a bit late to the party today. Tea has been consumed.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning, hope you're feeling better today @fossyant.
> 
> No new job adverts came along for ages, and now about five have turned up in my inbox at once. Must be some pre-Christmas budget planning going on in local organisations.



Maybe they are looking for Elf and safety reps?


----------



## derrick (17 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning, hope you're feeling better today @fossyant.
> 
> No new job adverts came along for ages, and now about five have turned up in my inbox at once. Must be some pre-Christmas budget planning going on in local organisations.


Now they know brexit is happening, there is more confidence in the work place.  Good luck.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I had to put a new roll of sellotape on the dispenser.
> No 1 grandson was round yesterday and used the last yard of the old one taping up his paper aeroplane.



That's seriously XXX stuff Pete!



fossyant said:


> Oh the bright side, if still ill tomorrow, I get to miss an all day staff conference.



Don't forget to get all your ducks in a row during the week going forward.


----------



## mybike (17 Dec 2019)

Has anyone succeeded in getting their dog to lick the envelopes/stamps for their Christmas cards?


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Dec 2019)

One of my custard cream biscuits has had one of the biscuits on upside down! How is this possible?


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> Oh the bright side, if still ill tomorrow, I get to miss an all day staff conference.


You don't miss that. You go in, turn the room heating up full, sit down near the warmest heater whilst still wearing your coat. All the while remarking on how cold it is.


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> Oh the bright side, if still ill tomorrow, I get to miss an all day staff conference.


You could also go in and generously share around your lurgy so that others can enjoy the same experiences you have ... purely in the seasonal spirit of giving you understand


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2019)

drinking beer


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Dec 2019)

Not drinking beer.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2019)

I've been globe trotting !
I've been to Holmfirth , Huddersfield and today Barnsley !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> drinking beer


Best use for it, if you ask me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Not drinking beer.



Me neither.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've been globe trotting !
> I've been to Holmfirth , Huddersfield and today Barnsley !


That might explain the Chinnook earlier today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've been globe trotting !
> I've been to Holmfirth , Huddersfield and today Barnsley !



My goodness. The cost of visas alone must have been extortionate...


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2019)

Another day less to do 
Getting close now


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My goodness. The cost of visas alone much have been extortionate...


No visas needed to travel within the borders of God's Own County


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> No visas needed to travel within the borders of God's Own County



Not within, but @Illaveago was travelling from _Wiltshire_.

Fortunately I have family in Yorkshire so I count as a dual national (to everyone except @classic33).


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not within, but @Illaveago was travelling from _Wiltshire_.
> 
> Fortunately I have family in Yorkshire so I count as a dual national (to everyone except @classic33).


We'll be reinstating the Border Checkpoints soon enough.


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not within, but @Illaveago was travelling from _Wiltshire_.
> 
> Fortunately I have family in Yorkshire so I count as a dual national (to everyone except @classic33).


Wiltshire? Apologies; you're of course right about the cost of visas. It's double for anyone south of ... well, anywhere south really.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2019)

Putting together four or five applications.

Thank goodness for email...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Putting together four or five applications.
> 
> Thank goodness for email...


Thanks also to Copy and Paste, a formidable pair of assistants.

Meanwhile, the goldfinch that sang outiside my window until early summer is back singing away. I hope it doesn't think it's springtime already


----------



## mybike (18 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> No visas needed to travel within the borders of God's Own County


Where's that?


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Where's that?


Duntthano


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Thanks also to Copy and Paste, a formidable pair of assistants.



Indeed, that and freeware that allows me to make PDF's. I''m not sure how I'd make these applications without them.


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Where's that?


?!
A clue ...

View: https://youtu.be/6VLYpKGVBUg


----------



## Speicher (18 Dec 2019)

I bought myself a Bosch food processor. The sort that has a blender/chopper/liquidiser, and a large bowl for making pastry or cakes. 
The instructions are in pictures, which are self-explanatory. There are only a few recipes for basics like bread dough, and mayonnaise.

If I want to make cakes, I usually just put in all the ingredients, including softened butter, and beat it by hand. Can I do the same with the processor. When making scones, do I just cube the butter, and add the flour, then add the sugar etc later? Any advice appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Speicher (18 Dec 2019)

In other news, we have a new arrival at Hundred Acre Wood.


----------



## derrick (18 Dec 2019)

One week till Christmas day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2019)

After some research I can report that an Akubra stays on the head better when the wearer has short hair.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Dec 2019)

To kill time in between appointments I’m drinking a hot chocolate in a maccy d on the outskirts of Hounslow. I have two hours to kill. To say I’m bored is understatement of elephantine proportions.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> To kill time in between appointments I’m drinking a hot chocolate in a maccy d on the outskirts of Hounslow. I have two hours to kill. To say I’m bored is understatement of elephantine proportions.



I've had days like that; my city of choice under these conditions was Birmingham.

Everything looks better when you've been to Birmingham.

Still I see you have a nice cheery Christmas avatar to get us all into that spirit of goodwill et c...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2019)

Recumbent decorated for Santa ride tonight


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2019)

Apparently, my British passport is on the way.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Apparently, my British passport is on the way.


Via Yorkshire?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Via Yorkshire?



Possibly.

Still, it means I can come into the UK should the need and/or desire arise.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Apparently, my British passport is on the way.


Best of luck with that, You could always come to the States, your skills would probably be much in demand, especially in the Midwest. (Americas' answer to Siberia) .


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Where's that?


Quick Guide


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2019)

Evening!
I'm back home . They let me out , although the weather tried to keep me there . There was fog on the M1 from north of Sheffield down beyond Nottingham .
I was starting to miss cat cuddles !


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Apparently, my British passport is on the way.


Has it gone on holiday ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Has it gone on holiday ?



Sort of. Normally I'd have to keep it up to date but since being naturalised I have a German ID card so I let it lapse. I'll be glad to have a new one with all the current chaos in case I need to go to the UK.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Best of luck with that, You could always come to the States, your skills would probably be much in demand, especially in the Midwest. (Americas' answer to Siberia) .



From experience getting in to the US is as difficult as getting a Japanese person into the UK.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2019)

Yebbut with the whole Brexit thing we get to be more friendly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2019)

I probably have about as much pull with the present administration as a Chevette with a towbar.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Has it gone on holiday ?


Ay, to Yorkshire. Didn't you see it?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2019)

Black bin day today hope they can see it in gloom


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Dec 2019)

Windy, rain, mild, one out of three in my day wish list..


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2019)

Morning!
It is dark and wet here . Well not actually indoors but outside . 
I have got to fill and put our black recycling box out yet ! Looking forward to doing that !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Dec 2019)

Not mundane for me, my daughter is playing her violin at the school coffee morning today. I’m excited 😃, she’s terrified 😮. Not surprising since she only started learning to play in September, but she practises every day and works hard at it. And she is definitely not an extrovert. Just like me.

Now off to rosin the bow...


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Dec 2019)

This mornings sunrise and temperature inversion. It's going go be a lovely day...






And naturally the left pedal on my bike is loose, so I have to fix it before I go on a ride.

How fast can I manage this?


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Not mundane for me, my daughter is playing her violin at the school coffee morning today. I’m excited 😃, she’s terrified 😮. Not surprising since she only started learning to play in September, but she practises every day and works hard at it. And she is definitely not an extrovert. Just like me.
> 
> Now off to rosin the bow...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0BGpIXmcwHU


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Dec 2019)

9:17am. I’ve only just got up. I haven’t had my tea yet.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> 9:17am. I’ve only just got up. I haven’t had my tea yet.


Breakfast neither?


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Dec 2019)

Done my good deed for the day..
Tree work next to site so ive asked for all the chippings...

Small lorry load, if i bought this from a merchant in bulk bags it would cost around £800-£1000 as its & 60 a bag!!










All i have to do is move it, thinking about 100+ barrow loads keep me fit, i think


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Breakfast neither?


Not yet.


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Duntthano



Would I ask if I did? I'd heard it was Kent, or Somerset.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Would I ask if I did? I'd heard it was Kent, or Somerset.


Leeds Castle is down south, not Leeds.


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> ?!
> A clue ...
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/6VLYpKGVBUg




Devon?


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> To kill time in between appointments I’m drinking a hot chocolate in a maccy d on the outskirts of Hounslow. I have two hours to kill. To say I’m bored is understatement of elephantine proportions.



Just as those 2 hours are up, you'll have a desperate need for the loo.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Just as those 2 hours are up, you'll have a desperate need for the loo.


I did use the facilities.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Devon?


Well deduced. Clearly nothing escapes your eagle-eyed scrutiny.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Dec 2019)

Just drank a mug of tea and ate two (2) ginger biscuits.

So there.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Dec 2019)

A decent freebie, good heap.

Probably 60 barrow load ish


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2019)

I've been out on my bike posting Christmas cards . I did about 5 miles .
I put a cycling jacket on as it is a bit damp out . I wasn't very happy when I discovered that the jacket didn't have any pockets ! 
What's the point of a jacket without pockets ?
I'm multi tasking ! I'm watching Bargain Hunt and occasionally stiring some soup !


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just drank a mug of tea and ate two (2) ginger biscuits.
> 
> So there.


You need to show some restraint, you’re on a slippery slope.


----------



## Threevok (19 Dec 2019)

Big gift box of wine and choccies just got delivered to the office from a supplier

I've already taken my pick, before the gannets arrive


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> You need to show some restraint, you’re on a slippery slope.


D'you mean like ski instructors ?


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2019)

Feeling a bit better today, so went into work. Lots of folk ill. Anyway, productive day and managed to sort out a cock up and get £200k of funding out to Schools as the wrong document got signed. A few emails,a quick chat, a bit of begging and an additional BACS run has been made.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Dec 2019)

Blumeneck, what bloody awful weather today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Blumeneck, what bloody awful weather today.



Could be worse, you could be experiencing awful weather _and still be stuck in Hounslow_.


----------



## dave r (19 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Blumeneck, what bloody awful weather today.



Yes, but I got a bike ride in before the rain arrived.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2019)

I'm back! 

Normal (!) service from Casa Reynard has resumed.  On the flip side though, this sinusitis can bloody go and do one.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2019)

Where are you all ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Where are you all ?


I was in bed. Now I’m not.


----------



## Ripple (20 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Where are you all ?



At work for 12 hours shift.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2019)

Ripple said:


> At work for 12 hours shift.



oh dear hope it finishes soon


----------



## Ripple (20 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> oh dear hope it finishes soon



It will finish at 6 pm ... 

But I've got internet and loads of movies in my laptop. So it won't be boring.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2019)

Ripple said:


> It will finish at 6 pm ...
> 
> But I've got internet and loads of movies in my laptop. So it won't be boring.



You aren't expecting a challenging shift then?


----------



## Ripple (20 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You aren't expecting a challenging shift then?



Hopefully not. I am a security officer and currently sitting at students accomodation. They all have gone home for holiday and only few of them left.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Where are you all ?



In Germany.

Crikey, what do I do when I visit the in-laws in Japan? 

D*mn, lack of forward planning strikes again...


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2019)

Morning.
It is raining here !  Schrodie came in all wet and had a rub down with a towel. He seems to be in a playful mood as he has had a real good go at his ball run toy . He was rolling over on his back to get a different view and finished off by grabbing it and pounding it with his back legs .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2019)

Who needs seaweed when a wet cat tell you immediately what the weather is doing ?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2019)

I'm not sure whether to have Shredded Wheat or porage for breakfast. 
Or toast & honey..


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm not sure whether to have Shredded Wheat or porage for breakfast.
> Or toast & honey..


Ooh! Decisions !

I'd hate to be in your shoes !

Especially if either of those ended up in them !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Dec 2019)

Last day of term today for the kids. I'm both excited to have them at home in the day and also dreading the inevitable squabbles of being together for two whole weeks, especially if the weather is bad to stop us going out.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! Decisions !
> 
> I'd hate to be in your shoes !
> 
> Especially if either of those ended up in them !


I split the difference.. Shredded Wheat with honey dolloped on them🍯


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Last day of term today for the kids. I'm both excited to have them at home in the day and also dreading the inevitable squabbles of being together for two whole weeks, especially if the weather is bad to stop us going out.



Ours was yesterday for the schools, so Middle and Younger Son were up late watching a movie and are currently snoring. Elder Son unwisely stayed up to and was late for work. His boss will hopefully have "words".


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2019)

Last day for me. Got the train in and had a leisurely walk into work, via the local cafe for a 'breakfast in bread' as a treat (and a treat it is, yum). Bumped into the Finance Director and said 'see you at the pub later' - he's allowed us the afternoon off in the Uni. owned pub, where we can spend our money to boost profits .

It's a proper old boozer with craft ales which the Uni purchased (mainly for land next to it) but spend a small fortune restoring the old tile work and ceilings (The Salutation, Manchester). It's a lovely little place with a function room upstairs. I'm planning on sneaking off a little earlier to pop to Hatch. It's an interesting development of independent traders in 'stacked shipping containers' under Mancunian Way. There are a couple of craft ale places in the complex.

After showing my face in the pub and supping an ale or two, the plan is to meet up with Mrs F as she is in town for a job interview.

Anyway, listening to Christmas tunes in the office. I had a shuffle round the meeting room, and found a decent set of speakers with an amp/sub - so the phone is hooked upto it, and we're rocking tunes.

Working this morning, nah....


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Dec 2019)

Pouring with rain, 2 days more then a week off...  cant wait


----------



## Ripple (20 Dec 2019)

Another security officer came in to see if I'm ok and brought a large box of sweets - "that's from manager". I won't starve today


----------



## Jenkins (20 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Where are you all ?


At work, watching the rain coming down, just about to check if my gloves & cap are dry from the morning commute and trying to decide whether to take a couple of hours off at the end of the shift so I can finish at midday.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Dec 2019)

Just been out with the dogs, it’s pissing down and we are all soaked.


----------



## Threevok (20 Dec 2019)

Sat here wondering how many bikes I could save, if I built an Ark


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2019)

Argh, tunes are off. Mrs F is using Amazon Music at home and knocked me out.

Fortunately another colleague is you-tubing tunes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2019)

I put in my sandwich order for Christmas Eve.
Since we are working, our company is getting us lunch, or at least our section.
Haven't seen that sort of thing in about,
oh, 
say, 
ten years.
Little steps.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2019)

I couldn't believe how selfish 2 women were this morning. I was feeling like having a Victor Meldrew / Renie Artois moment!
The 2 women were standing in an empty parking space outside a chemist's having a chin wag. Their chat must have been that important as cars had to find alternative spaces.
Why they chose that spot instead of the large paved area next to them I don't know . 
Perhaps I should have gone and listened in !


----------



## Jenkins (20 Dec 2019)

Threevok said:


> Sat here wondering how many bikes I could save, if I built an Ark


If I properly seal the Asgard and cover the vents, I'll be OK for all 8 of mine.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2019)

Quick question for @Reynard and other people artistically inclined:






I'm making a sketch for my dad for Christmas, I've got this far, and I know there needs to be some shading, but I'm wondering what I should do about the background and the bottom left corner. I'd like to have something there to balance things up, but I don't want it to be distracting.

With hindsight a lower viewpoint would probably have been better. Maybe I'll just cut the bottom of the picture off...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2019)

In other news, my passport has arrived, so I can go to the UK again.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Dec 2019)

I've been fettling in the garage but it’s cold so I have come in now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2019)




----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Where are you all ?


I was out on a short walk.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, my passport has arrived, so I can go to the UK again.


You needed a UK passport to get in?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You needed a UK passport to get in?



Yes. I'm not considered German by the German government if I'm in the UK. I haven't asked but I expect the UK government has the same policy when I'm in Germany. 

This means I need my British passport when I go to the UK: I can't use my German ID card like I can in every other EU country, partly because it shows I have a right to stay there when FOM ends.

I'll use it to travel to Japan as well I don't trust the Japanese government and don't think my dual nationality is any of their business.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2019)

I have just taken 2 paracetamol and now have a nice


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Where are you all ?



Sat at my desk with a  and watching the Hairy Bikers


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Quick question for @Reynard and other people artistically inclined:
> View attachment 497159
> 
> 
> ...



I like really that, but yes, there probably is too much space at the bottom. I always try and put the track / road / kerb in one of the the bottom corners as it gives the car somewhere to move into.

Background isn't an issue. If you use watercolour, you can just suggest clouds, sky and trees. Would suggest blurring the wheel spokes a bit and have the smoke streaming back over the waggons.

This is probably the best way of illustrating what I mean re positioning and background:


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> In Germany.
> 
> Crikey, what do I do when I visit the in-laws in Japan?
> 
> D*mn, lack of forward planning strikes again...


Ask your diplomatic advisor when you get home.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Dec 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP and I went out for our annual Chinese meal tonight, ( Parasol in Abingdon if you wanna know) which as usual was very good, but two hours of feckin Christmas tunes playing on the sound system is a bit mucking fuch to be honest.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP and I went out for our annual Chinese meal tonight, ( Parasol in Abingdon if you wanna know) which as usual was very good, but two hours of feckin Christmas tunes playing on the sound system is a bit mucking fuch to be honest.


Now imagine 12 hours of that, and not being able to leave.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Now imagine 12 hours of that, and not being able to leave.


I’d rather not, thank you very much.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2019)

A  would be a mighty fine thing to have right now...


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> A  would be a mighty fine thing to have right now...


There's one 2'8" from where I'm sat now.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2019)

I'm holding mine.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'm holding mine.


I've finished mine!


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP and I went out for our annual Chinese meal tonight, ( Parasol in Abingdon if you wanna know) which as usual was very good, but two hours of feckin Christmas tunes playing on the sound system is a bit mucking fuch to be honest.


This is why I go to the Hy-Vee, in Bloomington. No Christmas music, because it's a grocery store, and whatever is going on there is noisier than the sound system. The classical radio station I listen to has very much too much Christmas going on.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2019)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...

Need to chuck two paracetamol down the hatch first, though...


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Now imagine 12 hours of that, and not being able to leave.



Being a pastor, my dad used to have to "officiate" at carol services this time of year. Generally there would be upwards of 12 spread over advent. Of course, being local churches the quality of singing and instrument playing was... variable.

He referred to this as "Death by carol service"


----------



## Ripple (21 Dec 2019)

Another 12 hours shift. This time in the tiniest office I've ever seen. Just enough space for a chair and a small table to put a laptop on.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2019)

Ripple said:


> Another 12 hours shift. This time in the tiniest office I've ever seen. Just enough space for a chair and *a small table to put a laptop on*.



Good to see they provided the essentials anyway.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Dec 2019)

Just pressure-cooked the kidney beans for tonight's chilli.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> Just pressure-cooked the kidney beans for tonight's chilli.


A like for cooking, not chilli..


----------



## Ripple (21 Dec 2019)

I've got chilli con carne for lunch.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Dec 2019)

Mega Sainsbury's shop last night, M&S this morning And Van Hauge... Then shopping early xmas eve.. I'm so excited ..
We're doing a light xmas dinner as we need to go to MK and a boxing day buffet with kids...

I got the impression we were having a 100 for lunch  madness but I'm wasting my breath trying to get the good lady to go sensible...


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2019)

Morning.
I have just finished my . I might make another. 
It looks dry out at the moment, I could see the Moon.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Dec 2019)

I’ve had lose leaf tea in a pot with a cup and saucer this morning.

I’m in a belligerent mood. You have been warned.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve had lose leaf tea in a pot with a cup and saucer this morning.
> 
> I’m in a belligerent mood. You have been warned.


How'd you get the cup and saucer I'm the pot?


----------



## mudsticks (21 Dec 2019)

I'm going to start - 

And finish, 

My Christmas shopping today. 

This is a fine tradition of minimalist preparatory work, that guys across the western world instigated some years back. 

I very much approve this method - well done. 

So little wastage. 

It will most likely be of the standard, books, socks, and nice things to eat or wash with, variety - also easy to wrap

Wish me luck


----------



## mudsticks (21 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve had lose leaf tea in a pot with a cup and saucer this morning.
> 
> I’m in a belligerent mood. You have been warned.



You wanna arm wrestle @CarlP ?? 


I'll be back from the shops around fiveish..


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2019)

I just spotted that the couple who have just got the Christmas number one spot in the Pop Charts with" I Love Sausage Rolls "also appear in the BBC's The Customer is Always Right programme .


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I just spotted that the couple who have just got the Christmas number one spot in the Pop Charts with" I Love Sausage Rolls "also appear in the BBC's The Customer is Always Right programme .


I have no idea what you are on about.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Dec 2019)

I've just used the ignore forum function... Even easier than the old method.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2019)

Had a go at the outdoor leap frog on a walk round the local park earlier. I achieved silver standard apparently. Going for gold next time.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2019)

Just watching the film African Queen with Bumpety Go kart.
I don't mean that he is here sat watching it with me ! That would be silly !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2019)

I went out on my bike to post a Christmas card to a friend and we ended up going for a cycle ride .
I discovered that one section of flooded road was deeper than I thought when I cycled through it . I ended up with soaking feet .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2019)

Right, Bumpety Go Kart, park leap frog, and ''I love sausage rolls'' songs. Will somebody post something that I can understand?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I just spotted that the couple who have just got the Christmas number one spot in the Pop Charts with" I Love Sausage Rolls "also appear in the BBC's The Customer is Always Right programme .





CarlP said:


> I have no idea what you are on about.



@Illaveago, ssh,don't annoy him even more...


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2019)

I took 77 pictures on my ride this morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2019)

I believe Bumpety Go Kart is Humphrey Bogart, an actor who starred in American gangster and adventure films of the 1940s and 1950s.


----------



## mudsticks (21 Dec 2019)

Nearly finished the shopping already. 

Sometimes I astonish even myself, with my total awesomeness. 

All indy shops as well, including the lbs. 

Halo thoroughly polished


----------



## mudsticks (21 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I took 77 pictures on my ride this morning.



Well done 

Now all you have to do, is wait for them to come back from the developers..


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I took 77 pictures on my ride this morning.


Couldn't you have used your camera, like most folk!


----------



## mudsticks (21 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> @Illaveago, ssh,don't annoy him even more...




No, I say keep it up - 

- after this mornings wins, I'm feeling in bullish mood myself..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I took 77 pictures on my ride this morning.



Navigating with print outs of streetview


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2019)

I made curried parsnip and apple soup this morning.

Feel more chipper today, so I'm planning on slinking off to go yellow stickering this evening. I'm pretty well much sorted for the holidays foodwise as it's only mum, me and the furry twosome, so no need to buy to feed the 5000. Pressies are sorted out too - the majority are home made e.g. biscuits, jams, chutneys, that sort of thing.

So I'll be stickering for the bits that only crop up at this time of year.

I have plenty of choice in the freezer for Christmas day: am leaning towards a rib of beef this time around after having had pig in various forms the last two years. Unless I find something on YS that tickles my fancy...


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> I made curried parsnip and apple soup this morning.
> 
> Feel more chipper today, so I'm planning on slinking off to go yellow stickering this evening. I'm pretty well much sorted for the holidays foodwise as it's only mum, me and the furry twosome, so no need to buy to feed the 5000. Pressies are sorted out too - the majority are home made e.g. biscuits, jams, chutneys, that sort of thing.
> 
> ...


Which Tescos do you use!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Navigating with print outs of streetview



No streetview here: it only covers major cities in Germany If you zoom out over Germany with streetview on, it shows up as a big hole with spots.

I'm just incredibly sloppy with a digital camera...


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2019)

In other news, Beautiful Daughter has just presented me with a Unicorn shaped Christmas cookie, after she'd decided which one I was allowed to have.

I ate it.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Dec 2019)

I’ve just had a coffee, it was nice but I’ll probably regret it later.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Dec 2019)

Another twenty minutes and I’ll start cooking dinner.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Which Tescos do you use!!



The nearest one to me


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2019)

I'm on a 177.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm on a 177.



That's a bus, I'd imagine...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> That's a bus, I'd imagine...


Correct, and I'm also on the A2.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Dec 2019)

I’m on fire.

Mrs LGC likes to keep the house at sauna levels.

I’ll let you know when I start to melt.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’m on fire.
> 
> Mrs LGC likes to keep the house at sauna levels.
> 
> I’ll let you know when I start to melt.



Are you also naked and your wife is slapping your back and chest with birch twigs before jumping in the local flood?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Are you also naked and your wife is slapping your back and chest with birch twigs before jumping in the local flood?



Actually, if you are, keep it to yourself please.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Are you also naked and your wife is slapping your back and chest with birch twigs before jumping in the local flood?


No. I often get slapped and thumped - usually when talking about a bike I've seen for sale.

It's a coincidence you mention the above - I watched an episode of Pole to Pole with Michael Palin this afternoon and that's exactly what he was doing (in Finland, I think). Fortunately, and with being BBC, they filmed from the waist up for the most part.


----------



## Ripple (21 Dec 2019)

Finished 12 hours shift and on my way home I got a phone call - "can you go to the place X?" Which is 1 hour drive from home ... lt was what we call "last minute call" but I took it. Couple of hours sleep tonight and back to another 12 hours shift at 6 am. 

I will be rich.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2019)

Ripple said:


> Finished 12 hours shift and on my way home I got a phone call - "can you go to the place X?" Which is 1 hour drive from home ... lt was what we call "last minute call" but I took it. Couple of hours sleep tonight and back to another 12 hours shift at 6 am.
> 
> I will be rich.


And tired.. 😴


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2019)

Fish finger sarnie, followed by apple crumble with whipped cream for tea, this evening


----------



## postman (21 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> Fish finger sarnie, followed by apple crumble with whipped cream for tea, this evening


You mean to say you have killed a whole fish just for it's fingers.What a waste.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

postman said:


> You mean to say you have killed a whole fish just for it's fingers.What a waste.


He put it back, it's just having to eat without any fingers now.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2019)

postman said:


> You mean to say you have killed a whole fish just for it's fingers.What a waste.


There by hangs a tail....


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> There by hangs a tail....



Here we go again. There's a thyme and a plaice for this sort of thing...


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Dec 2019)

I’ve just finished watching a James Bond film.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Here we go again. There's a thyme and a plaice for this sort of thing...


And some poor sole will seal their fate.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve just finished watching a James Bond film.


I haven't


----------



## mybike (21 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've been out on my bike posting Christmas cards . I did about 5 miles .
> I put a cycling jacket on as it is a bit damp out . I wasn't very happy when I discovered that the jacket didn't have any pockets !
> What's the point of a jacket without pockets ?
> I'm multi tasking ! I'm watching Bargain Hunt and occasionally stiring some soup !



We've had some cards for the previous owner. Just waiting for a break in the rain to correspond to a bit of free time.


----------



## mybike (21 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm not sure whether to have Shredded Wheat or porage for breakfast.
> Or toast & honey..



Yes.


----------



## mybike (21 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Being a pastor, my dad used to have to "officiate" at carol services this time of year. Generally there would be upwards of 12 spread over advent. Of course, being local churches the quality of singing and instrument playing was... variable.
> 
> He referred to this as "Death by carol service"



I wonder if anyone else was a chorister. We used to start practicing for Christmas in September & were relieved when it was all over!


----------



## mybike (21 Dec 2019)

Ripple said:


> Another 12 hours shift. This time in the tiniest office I've ever seen. Just enough space for a chair and a small table to put a laptop on.



Reminded me of the time when they were painting the teleprinter workshop and I had to spend the shift in a frame room they'd managed to fit a table & chair in. It was rather pleasant when someone stopped by to ask me to fix a fault.


----------



## mybike (21 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm on a 177.



Our house number in Blackfen.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Our house number in Blackfen.


The 177 goes nowhere near Blackfen but my daughter and her brood live very close to there - to the east of Danson Park. The A2 goes pretty close though.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2019)

Had a fun evening stickering. Just three regulars - Duck Guy, one half of the Two Fat Ladies and myself. Lots of chilled stuff, but nothing of any great interest. Did snag some diced lamb for the girls though, and some jumbo king prawns and sausages for me. Good bargains to be had in the bakery (doughnuts & loose pastries) and plenty in the fruit & veg section. Also cleared the shopping list,

Will go again tomorrow for a mooch if I'm not too tired.

Now sat with a  and some biskits and MOTD


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2019)

Warmer weather here today, and sunshine as well. 
Currently listening to Glazuonovs' 7th symphony.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Warmer weather here today, and sunshine as well.
> Currently listening to Glazuonovs' 7th symphony.


No more snow?


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2019)

Moldovan train!
Looks like the American lightweight passenger trains of the 1930's.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EShdZcvJ6N8

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb01hTsxnlE


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> No more snow?


Not currently. It doesn't cooperate around Christmas.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not currently. It doesn't cooperate around Christmas.


They said there'd be snow at Christmas...


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> They said there'd be snow at Christmas...


Nobody around here did.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> They said there'd be snow at Christmas...



….. but instead it just kept on raining.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Dec 2019)

I've chipped a front tooth at the gym. I was gritting my teeth when straining to lift a heavy(ish) weight. I've saved the little bit that came off. Can i superglue it back on?


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've chipped a front tooth at the gym. I was gritting my teeth when straining to lift a heavy(ish) weight. I've saved the little bit that came off.* Can i superglue it back on?*


No


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> ….. but instead it just kept on raining.


A veil of tears for the Virgin birth


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> No


Why not?


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> No


Why not?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2019)

Morning. 
It looks dark out .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2019)

Morning. 
It looks dark out .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2019)

Ooh! A case of De ja vu!


----------



## mudsticks (22 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It looks dark out .



It nearly light tho.

Let the solstice sprout harvest commence.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Dec 2019)

It’s raining heavily here. And it’s the club kids’ Santa ride this morning. The rain is supposed to ease about the time the ride starts. That doesn’t help when I’ve got to put the bike rack and bikes on the car in the rain.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2019)

It is dry at the moment . I can see some light orange on the horizon between the slate grey clouds .

My tablet seems to have developed a brain !  It is having a think before doing anything .


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> I wonder if anyone else was a chorister. We used to start practicing for Christmas in September & were relieved when it was all over!



Practicing was a foreign concept to many of our choir members.



classic33 said:


> They said there'd be snow at Christmas...



There is, somewhere.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2019)

Watch out for yellow rain in the South until 9 o' clock this morning . 

The weather peeps just issued a yellow weather warning .


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Dec 2019)

G’morning. I’m getting a bit fed up with all this rain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Watch out for yellow rain in the South until 9 o' clock this morning .
> 
> The weather peeps just issued a yellow weather warning .



Um... how far south does that extend?


----------



## mudsticks (22 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> G’morning. I’m getting a bit fed up with all this rain.



Yes, me too, I fear its going to be another 'two sets of waterproofs' kinda day..


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> It nearly light tho.
> 
> Let the solstice sprout harvest commence.




We're past the worst now


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Dec 2019)

More rain for today, managed to revive my chainsaw yesterday, but too wet to cut everything back. 
Plus I'm Not going to tempt fait just before xmas


----------



## mudsticks (22 Dec 2019)

Levo-Lon said:


> We're past the worst now



I know this in theory, but it still feels like some dark days ahead. 

Anyhow I shall get on with my works, and stop pouring buckets of cold, doom and gloom over what should be a cheery seasonal thread. 

I enjoy picking sprouts anyhow, they snap off in a really satisfying way. 

It's kinda like green bubble wrap.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2019)

Levo-Lon said:


> More rain for today, managed to revive my chainsaw yesterday, but too wet to cut everything back.
> Plus *I'm Not going to tempt fait just before xmas*



Fair enough. We were trained in chainsaw use in my carpentry course. I was very relieved when I could switch the wretched thing off and give it back to my tutor.

Since then I''ve always used hand tools. They're slower until you calculate the amount of time needed for maintenance and to earn the money to pay for them, and much, much less likely to involve casually removing a limb.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Um... how far south does that extend?


Possibly to the Pole !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Fair enough. We were trained in chainsaw use in my carpentry course. I was very relieved when I could switch the wretched thing off and give it back to my tutor.
> 
> Since then I''ve always used hand tools.They're slower until you calculate the amount of time needed for maintenance and to earn the money to pay for them, and much, much less likely to involve casually removing a limb.


I hadn't noticed that we had moved on from singing !

I thought your training sounded a bit drastic !


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Fair enough. We were trained in chainsaw use in my carpentry course. I was very relieved when I could switch the wretched thing off and give it back to my tutor.
> 
> Since then I''ve always used hand tools.They're slower until you calculate the amount of time needed for maintenance and to earn the money to pay for them, and much, much less likely to involve casually removing a limb.



As they say, accidents involving chainsaws are seldom trivial.. 
I need to butcher my hedges.
Its too much for an electric hedge trimmer, and i really cant be bothered to hand saw 20 yds of thick hedge

I like having an old garden but it does create work.


----------



## mudsticks (22 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Fair enough. We were trained in chainsaw use in my carpentry course. I was very relieved when I could switch the wretched thing off and give it back to my tutor.
> 
> Since then I''ve always used hand tools.They're slower until you calculate the amount of time needed for maintenance and to earn the money to pay for them, and much, much less likely to involve casually removing a limb.



Think how much less deforestation would have happened if chainsaws had never been invented.. 

If every tree felled had to be done by hand.. 

This is of course massively hypocritical of me, as nearly all the homes I've ever lived in, including this one, have been heated with the product of a chainsaw... 

They certainly need treating with respect, and the noise does my head in too 

Ok that's me gwumpy bumpying off, for real now


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Think how much less deforestation would have happened if chainsaws had never been invented..
> 
> If every tree felled had to be done by hand..
> 
> ...



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSB71jNq-yQ
After 2:30 sounds like Husqvarna Rancher, the sound of Amazonia and Australia.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2019)

I'm on a 47 now. I really hope this torn muscle heals soon because buses are driving me mad. And home.


----------



## mudsticks (22 Dec 2019)

Watery dawn sky, and the forecast, threatened lots of rain.


Turned out nice in the end though, only a few showers, for the last full-on harvest day of 2019.






Chicken says hiiii


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 497435
> 
> 
> Watery dawn sky, and the forecast, threatened lots of rain.
> ...


Chicken says thank cluck I'm not a turkey!


----------



## mybike (22 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The 177 goes nowhere near Blackfen but my daughter and her brood live very close to there - to the east of Danson Park. The A2 goes pretty close though.



Just reminded me of the house number. It's amazing how, with my memory, I still remember that address! When I was about 5 we moved, crossed the A2 to live in Welling.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Just reminded me of the house number. It's amazing how, with my memory, I still remember that address! When I was about 5 we moved, crossed the A2 to live in Welling.


My Aunt used to live in Welling. (This is the mundane news thread after all. )


----------



## mybike (22 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Practicing was a foreign concept to many of our choir members.



When your headmaster was the vicar you didn't get a choice!


----------



## mybike (22 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm on a 47 now. I really hope this torn muscle heals soon because buses are driving me mad. And home.



I know the feeling! My foot is nearly back to normal, I'm gradually ramping up my walking, but not today!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> I know the feeling! My foot is nearly back to normal, I'm gradually ramping up my walking, but not today!


I'm also trying to build strength back up by walking more and doing very steady turbo exercise. And a lot more bus catching when it comes to last minute shopping.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2019)

There's a lot of standing water around here. And of course, I have to wade somewhat knee deeper than everyone else.  Splish, splosh...

Anyway, I did go yellow stickering and picked up some nice bits and pieces. Most of it is for a friend who is up to her eyeballs covering holiday & sickness at the vet where she works, and she asked me to do her Christmas shopping. I have a lovely shoulder of lamb for her, plus a nice selection of cheeses and vegetables. 

I am about to pop a selection of carols on and decorate the Christmas tree.


----------



## mudsticks (22 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> My Aunt used to live in Welling. (This is the mundane news thread after all. )



I had no Aunts, nor Uncles neither. 

How mundane is that?


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> I had no Aunts, nor Uncles neither.
> 
> How mundane is that?


It’s quite mundane, but I think I win.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2019)

I'm thinking about a  and a slice of something to go along with it.

The tree has been decorated.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> Think how much less deforestation would have happened if chainsaws had never been invented..
> 
> If every tree felled had to be done by hand..
> 
> ...



Needs must - couldn't live without my chainsaws. There's heating to be fed and seven acres of woodland to keep in check... 

Oh, and I have felled trees with an axe. Hard work, but surprisingly therapeutic... The axe usually gets used for splitting logs.


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2019)

Painkillers have kicked in, so I'm heading off to bed.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Painkillers have kicked in, so I'm heading off to bed.


Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Dec 2019)

Good morning.

I've got about half an hour before I have to ride down the hill to the Job Center and give them another bit of paper.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I've got about half an hour before I have to ride down the hill to the Job Center and give them another bit of paper.


I'm surprised they're open. Everything looked pretty much shut down for Christmas last night.

Good luck and good morning.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Dec 2019)

Morning. Cup of tea, then off to the shops.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Dec 2019)

One more day of work, should be busy today, panic sets in when i have a week off 

Sadly I'm only a phone call away......


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2019)

With less than a handful of days to go , i am starting to get excited


----------



## mudsticks (23 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s quite mundane, but I think I win.



OK, I concede. @CarlP 

You have the edge - when it comes to dullness


----------



## mudsticks (23 Dec 2019)

Levo-Lon said:


> One more day of work, should be busy today, panic sets in when i have a week off
> 
> Sadly I'm only a phone call away......



One more day of harvesting packing and delivering veg boxes.

And teaching in the evening.

Oh the joys of self employment,... No one can force me to wear a Santa hat, or listen to carols


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2019)

Morning.
I thought I had run out of porridge ! . I looked in the cupboard but couldn't see any , so I had toast instead .
I mentioned it to my wife who couldn't believe it !
She found 3 boxes elsewhere .


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I thought I had run out of porridge ! . I looked in the cupboard but couldn't see any , so I had toast instead .
> I mentioned it to my wife who couldn't believe it !
> She found 3 boxes elsewhere .




I had my usual musili this morning, and I'm now going to avoid food until tonight's tea. 
Tea and coffee diet today for me..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2019)

I haven't had an email offering me crazy Christmas bargains for 2 days now. I think I've seen them off until the January sales, which probably start on Boxing Day.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Dec 2019)

Jeeeezuz h titty christ! Sainsbury’s at 7.15 am! Ffs!


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm surprised they're open. Everything looked pretty much shut down for Christmas last night.
> 
> Good luck and good morning.



All open from 0730. Unfortunately a queue forms quickly, so I try and get there early to avoid half the morning standing about.

Still, paperwork given, usual grumpiness when I asked for a receipt*, then I got some coffee and chocolate for Beautiful Wife's Christmas present. One excellent thing about Beautiful Wife, is that she's very simple to buy Christmas presents for...

*_Currently being sanctioned for not notifying the Job Centre about something I had notified them for, but couldn't prove it, because I trusted the staff to not lose the piece of paper, so now I insist on written confirmation of every piece of paper I hand in and every interview I attend._


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I thought I had run out of porridge ! . I looked in the cupboard but couldn't see any , so I had toast instead .
> I mentioned it to my wife who couldn't believe it !
> She found 3 boxes elsewhere .



My word, how do you stand these levels of drama in a morning?


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> OK, I concede. @CarlP
> 
> You have the edge - when it comes to dullness



it has been my life’s work.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Jeeeezuz h titty christ! Sainsbury’s at 7.15 am! Ffs!


But he's not due till the day after tomorrow!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> All open from 0730. Unfortunately a queue forms quickly, so I try and get there early to avoid half the morning standing about.
> 
> Still, paperwork given, usual grumpiness when I asked for a receipt*, then I got some coffee and chocolate for Beautiful Wife's Christmas present. One excellent thing about Beautiful Wife, is that she's very simple to buy Christmas presents for...
> 
> *_Currently being sanctioned for not notifying the Job Centre about something I had notified them for, but couldn't prove it, because I trusted the staff to not lose the piece of paper, so now I insist on written confirmation of every piece of paper I hand in and every interview I attend._


Of course, I would have been less surprised if I hadn't woken up thinking it was already Christmas Eve....


----------



## mybike (23 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> One more day of harvesting packing and delivering veg boxes.
> 
> And teaching in the evening.
> 
> Oh the joys of self employment,... No one can force me to wear a Santa hat, or listen to carols



I've got a couple of these, in fact, just put one on.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2019)

mudsticks said:


> One more day of harvesting packing and delivering veg boxes.
> 
> And teaching in the evening.
> 
> Oh the joys of self employment,... No one can force me to wear a Santa hat, or listen to carols


Me neither, they just know better. I've been accused of being Rutterless.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa9OHZGa9Rs&list=PLXpQCRhZw2lb4G6O0qZH7OV2J2FRW7PW3
@mudsticks , looks like your chicken has been doing some modeling for stained glass on the side.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2019)

I have just figured out an old Vistalite problem. It doesn't recharge well. I finally took it apart, to find 4 AA batteries. These will be replaced with rechargeables. It's an old light, but it will work perfectly with my recumbent.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word, how do you stand these levels of drama in a morning?


I have been conditioned to it by watching Acorn Antiques !


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Dec 2019)

I’ve just replaced a load of ball bearings in the freewheel of the old Scorpio wheel.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Dec 2019)

Food shopping this morning. I knew it was going to be busy, but it’s either go and get it over with or go without food 

So my daughter and I queued for fuel for the car, queued to get into the car park, queued for a trolley, battled our way through approx. 2000 people doing their food shopping, queued for the till, waited nearly 5 minutes to reverse out of the parking space, queued for 15 minutes to get out of the car park then drove home. 

I wish I had a bakfiets so I could do the run without the car. It’d probably take the same amount of time, but I would be constantly moving, it would be cheaper (no fuel or refilling), far more environmentally friendly. Unfortunately, I don’t have the money to buy a cargo bike (the car serves more than just me, on the plus side we have just the one - every other house on our street has a minimum of two cars (where’s the ‘superior’ emoji?  ))


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Of course, I would have been less surprised if I hadn't woken up thinking it was already Christmas Eve....



One thing I never got used to in Germany is that Christmas Eve is half a day, so everything is normal in the morning, and then it all stops at midday.

Weird foreigners.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Dec 2019)

We've just been to Stuttgart Christmas shopping.

I went on an Escalator.

I also discovered that 40k of cycling is less exhausting than 2k wandering around an airless shopping centre with artificial lights and the entire population of southern Germany.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Dec 2019)

I've been practicing the pigs' Christmas dinner. They seem to like the menu so far.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2019)

Afternoon all how's it going ? 
Are we all ready for Christmas ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Dec 2019)

A week off, woohoo


----------



## Threevok (23 Dec 2019)

Still in work

and again tomorrow

😠


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2019)

I used to catch the 160, a legendary bus due to its infrequency.
If memory serves me, it started in, or near, Welling.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Dec 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP has been out all day, she’s back now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> I used to catch the 160, a legendary bus due to its infrequency.
> If memory serves me, it started in, or near, Welling.


It's still infrequent in Welling, mostly because it starts in Sidcup and heads away from Welling. https://tfl.gov.uk/bus/route/160/


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's still infrequent in Welling, mostly because it starts in Sidcup and heads away from Welling. https://tfl.gov.uk/bus/route/160/


When I was a young teenager I used to cycle On my Kingpin from Willesden Junction in NW London to Welling to visit my aunt.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> When I was a young teenager I used to cycle On my Kingpin from Willesden Junction in NW London to Welling to visit my aunt.


Kudos if you went over Shooter's Hill. Rochester Way is easier.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Kudos if you went over Shooter's Hill. Rochester Way is easier.


I did do Shooters Hill once, then I found Rochester Way, did it every school Holiday until I got a motorcycle.


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2019)

Been busy doing stuff.

Now I'm going yellow stickering.

See y'all later


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's still infrequent in Welling, mostly because it starts in Sidcup and heads away from Welling. https://tfl.gov.uk/bus/route/160/


When I were a lad, it went along the Rochester Way, past Deansfield School, towards Eltham Park Station (now buried under the A2)


----------



## tyred (23 Dec 2019)

I logged into my Dropbox account on my phone to upload a video file from it and got an email telling me about a log in attempt "near Germany" to my account. Define near


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2019)

Well, tonight's yellow stickering didn't go to plan... They were so late doing the chilled stuff that I gave up and came home... 

Mind, I did score some nice fruit & veg, plus a tray of goose fat roasties, so I'm not going to complain. There'll be plenty of opportunities tomorrow anyroad.

Going to settle down with a  in a moment.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

tyred said:


> I logged into my Dropbox account on my phone to upload a video file from it and got an email telling me about a log in attempt "near Germany" to my account. Define near


Nearer than your normal location?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2019)

tyred said:


> I logged into my Dropbox account on my phone to upload a video file from it and got an email telling me about a log in attempt "near Germany" to my account. Define near


VPN? 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2019)

We are nearly there 
Wonder what time we will be allowed to finish today


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Dec 2019)

I better get the good lady up, we need to pop to M&S for a few bits..


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2019)

Morning .
It looks clear and dry outside at the moment.
I didn't get back home until late last night. It was my friend's birthday do at a local pub . We just lost track of time .
I don't think we have been in that pub since the 80's.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2019)

*I think the Queen's Speech is having a dig at our roads ! *


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2019)

The sky has all turned yellow and it has started raining .


----------



## Jenkins (24 Dec 2019)

Goodness knows why I woke up at 7am. Still, a nice relaxed start to the day, sitting in bed, listening to the radio, reading Cyclechat and having a mug of coffee before a gentle pootle into town to pick up some rolls for tomorrow's traditional bacon roll breakfast.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2019)

I successfully changed not one but _two_ light bulbs yesterday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> *I think the Queen's Speech is having a dig at our roads ! *



Didn't she give a speech last week?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2019)

I never know when it's going to taste good or bad but, my, that coffee tasted perfect.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Dec 2019)

Have a cat. She's my sisters cat and she's a nobber. Nobbers bring smiles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2019)

Absolutely piddling it down here*.

Strangely enthusiasm to go out delivering cards by bike has waned considerably.

*_Not my fault: I haven't cleaned the bikes in a week_.


----------



## Threevok (24 Dec 2019)

Thunder and lightning here and lots of rain - got soaked this morning

Hoping Scrooge will let us go early


----------



## Levo-Lon (24 Dec 2019)

Early to the shops, it was quiet, all done. Everyone did it yesterday. 

Had to laugh, M&S single men "on their own" looking for ladies wear.. 
Nowt like leaving it until xmas eve..


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2019)

I was just looking at the spring mechanism on the Freeway carrier on the rear of my Dawes and am thinking that someone had plans to catch a b****y Gert big mouse with it !


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Dec 2019)

Coffee and panettone before a long afternoon and evening at work.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Dec 2019)

I've posted all my Christmas cards...and traversed the wastes of Birmingham New Street to get back home! May the Gods of Mundanity smile upon you all this Christmas.


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I successfully changed not one but _two_ light bulbs yesterday.


At least we now have the answer to 'How many Andys in Germany does it take to change not one, but *two* light bulbs?'


Incidentally, and purely for completeness, how many would it take to change one?


----------



## gbb (24 Dec 2019)

Sods law has struck. Changed a DRL bulb in the car two weeks ago maybe...the other went a couple days ago , replaced yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2019)

Just watching Murder on the Orient Express and Albert Finney ( Poirot) sounds more like the little actor Hervez Villechaize from James Bond !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2019)

Christmas shopping now done. Don't believe in this last minute stuff.


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Just watching Murder on the Orient Express and Albert Finney ( Poirot) sounds more like the little actor Hervez Villechaize from James Bond !


He was versatile with his imitations of other actors. In the film Saturday night and Sunday morning as Arthur Seaton he sounds like Malcolm McDowell as Alex in A Clockwork Orange ("bit of a pain in the gulliver mum, leave us be and I'll try to sleep it off") but with the line "Did you hear about that accident in the three speed shop today, dad"?


----------



## mybike (24 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Food shopping this morning. I knew it was going to be busy, but it’s either go and get it over with or go without food
> 
> So my daughter and I queued for fuel for the car, queued to get into the car park, queued for a trolley, battled our way through approx. 2000 people doing their food shopping, queued for the till, waited nearly 5 minutes to reverse out of the parking space, queued for 15 minutes to get out of the car park then drove home.
> 
> I wish I had a bakfiets so I could do the run without the car. It’d probably take the same amount of time, but I would be constantly moving, it would be cheaper (no fuel or refilling), far more environmentally friendly. Unfortunately, I don’t have the money to buy a cargo bike (the car serves more than just me, on the plus side we have just the one - every other house on our street has a minimum of two cars (where’s the ‘superior’ emoji?  ))



Some folk down the road have one, they seem to do a lot of cycling. I hadn't realised what they were called when I first saw it.

In other news, I greeted my granddaughter this morning with "good morning young lady" to which she replied "good morning young man".

She can come again.


----------



## mybike (24 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> One thing I never got used to in Germany is that Christmas Eve is half a day, so everything is normal in the morning, and then it all stops at midday.
> 
> Weird foreigners.



Do they celebrate Nicks day like the Dutch?

This morning I popped into Fords for a new brake light bulb @£11.50. Went to fit it & it's the wrong one, plus the bulb looks OK on the meter!


----------



## mybike (24 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> When I was a young teenager I used to cycle On my Kingpin from Willesden Junction in NW London to Welling to visit my aunt.



Over Shooters Hill? If so, you have my respect!



deptfordmarmoset said:


> Kudos if you went over Shooter's Hill. Rochester Way is easier.



Great minds & all that! Rochester way would have been rather busy tho'.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Dec 2019)

For the festive season our bin day has been changed to Monday, clearly someone didn't get/ignored the label on their bin because today they were the only ones who put their rubbish out today.


----------



## robjh (24 Dec 2019)

Today Strava made my ride look like a fish. And to think I doubted the existence of miracles.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Over Shooters Hill? If so, you have my respect!
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds & all that! Rochester way would have been rather busy tho'.


I've no idea how old we all are but the Rochester Way was fine until the late 70s, then it got hairy for a while and it's now ok again. Mind, so was the A2 past Falconwood.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2019)

Drinking spitfire


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Dec 2019)

I thought I was doing really well having bought my wife's Christmas presents weeks ago. Gave myself a real pat on the back.

Half an hour ago, I realised I hadn't wrapped them...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I thought I was doing really well having bought my wife's Christmas presents weeks ago. Gave myself a real pat on the back.
> 
> Half an hour ago, I realised I hadn't wrapped them...



Wrap them in newspaper and tell her you're recycling / saving the planet


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Wrap them in newspaper and tell her you're recycling / saving the planet


I found her stash of wrapping paper and borrowed some, "Oh look at that, you bought the same wrapping paper as me!"


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> At least we now have the answer to 'How many Andys in Germany does it take to change not one, but *two* light bulbs?'
> 
> 
> Incidentally, and purely for completeness, how many would it take to change one?



I'll have to get back to you on that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I thought I was doing really well having bought my wife's Christmas presents weeks ago. Gave myself a real pat on the back.
> 
> Half an hour ago, I realised I hadn't wrapped them...



We have a smallish bag for each family member and put everything in that instead of wrapping. As well as increasing our smug green glow it's a heck of a lot simpler than wrestling with tape and paper...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have a smallish bag for each family member and put everything in that instead of wrapping. As well as increasing our smug green glow it's a heck of a lot simpler than wrestling with tape and paper...


My wife would never agree to that, especially for the kids. I'm all for it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My wife would never agree to that, especially for the kids. I'm all for it.



They can't see what's in the bag until it is opened.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My wife would never agree to that, especially for the kids. I'm all for it.


@Andy in Germany Sad, I know. The other unfortunate thing is that I can't put wrapping paper in the recycling as it's not accepted. It has to go into general waste in this area.


----------



## colly (24 Dec 2019)

I used a pressure washer today.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> @Andy in Germany Sad, I know. The other unfortunate thing is that I can't put wrapping paper in the recycling as it's not accepted. It has to go into general waste in this area.



Same here, Andy's bag Idea sounds excellent.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Dec 2019)

Oh, the excitement of Christmas Eve - sorting and filing of the last 4 months worth of bills, credit card statements & bank statement printouts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Oh, the excitement of Christmas Eve - sorting and filing of the last 4 months worth of bills, credit card statements & bank statement printouts.


It never ceases to amaze me how Santa manages to deliver all those presents but doing your tax accounts is way beyond his normal work!


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Dec 2019)

I’ve just got home from work.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2019)

I will need to have a shave soon.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2019)

Whew... Time to put the feet up after a busy day with a  and the Vicar of Dibley on the box.

Yellow stickering done. Wigilia done. Cats full of rump steak and prawns. Happy Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I successfully changed not one but _two_ light bulbs yesterday.



How many Minbari does it take to change a light bulb?


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have a smallish bag for each family member and put everything in that instead of wrapping. As well as increasing our smug green glow it's a heck of a lot simpler than wrestling with tape and paper...



I use brown paper jazzed up with ribbon for stuff that needs to be wrapped. For pressies that mum and me swap, I have some nice christmas stockings with cats on them.


----------



## tyred (24 Dec 2019)

My efforts at doing a Chris Rea and driving home for Christmas were delayed earlier by a flat battery. Possibly the car protesting that I don't use it very often these days.

The joys of owning a featherweight car and living at the top of a big hill is that it is easy to push it across the car park and into launching position for the hill-start. Try doing that with an Audi Q7.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2019)

Midnight mass on the telly, a crackling log fire and and a hot chocolate.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll have to get back to you on that.


Along with whether they were bayonet or Eddison Screw, if the latter were they were standard right-handed or left-handed?


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2019)

Merry Christmas to all Mundaners


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2019)

And it's Wesołych Świąt from me to the Mundaners


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2019)

*Nollaig Shona Duit*​


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2019)

*Nollaig shona dhaoibh* .


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> the Vicar of Dibley on the box.


I've been informed my name is being put forth for vestry again, so I'll be living that all over once more.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2019)

Still Christmas Eve here.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Still Christmas Eve here.


Six hours behind UTC/GMT?


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2019)

Thereabouts. Quarter of seven here.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2019)

Quarter to one here.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2019)

And it's off to the Land of Nod for me  Nunnight, and Merry Christmas one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> And it's off to the Land of Nod for me  Nunnight, and Merry Christmas one and all xxx


Thanks


----------



## rikki (25 Dec 2019)

Christmas dinner is done.
Son #3 finishes his glass, and announces
"I can't wait to buy hot cross buns tomorrow"


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Dec 2019)

We must be the only house with young kids where the parents have to wake the kids up on Christmas Day.


----------



## Ripple (25 Dec 2019)

Good morning and Merry Christmas !


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2019)

Morning all watching George and Mildred


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2019)

Morning and Happy Christmas to everyone .


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Dec 2019)

Morning, Merry Christmas all.

Not a bad morning, clear skies chilly. Off to MK so good for travelling


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2019)

We have got clear sky here and a frost on the ground, so it's a sort of white Christmas .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2019)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Dec 2019)

So, what is the weather going to be like this Christmas Day?







Humpf.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We must be the only house with young kids where the parents have to wake the kids up on Christmas Day.



Beautiful daughter woke up at about 08:30.

She is currently very miffed that her big brothers are not up yet, as she wants them to be there when she opens her presents.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I will need to have a shave soon.



I have now shaved.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> How many Minbari does it take to change a light bulb?



Doesn't matter, they always take the old one out and then surrender...

I can't believe I still know the answer to that one.


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2019)

Good morning and a merry Xmas


----------



## rikki (25 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> So, what is the weather going to be like this Christmas Day?
> 
> View attachment 497810
> 
> ...


34 C and sunny here


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Dec 2019)

rikki said:


> 34 C and sunny here



People have been banned for less...

Mind you, it's my own fault: I cleaned all the bikes yesterday, so it'll now rain constantly until February.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2019)

A morning of Yule Log-istics for me. 5 bags, a bike and a pannier to take down to the car. If the cab doesn't arrive (I've no idea how flaky cabs will be today) I'll stay sober and drive my mother up to the great-grandchildrens'. If the cab arrives, I'll have prosecco permission for the afternoon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful daughter woke up at about 08:30.
> 
> She is currently very miffed that her big brothers are not up yet, as she wants them to be there when she opens her presents.



Boys still asleep. I'm not sure how much longer I can take this. Apart from anything else I'm out of Marmite and my next pot is wrapped up in the presents pile...


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Dec 2019)

Beautiful Daughter just came in to announce "Papa, There's a Poo-poo in the toilet and it won't flush"

Ah, the glamour of expatriate life...


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Daughter just came in to announce "Papa, There's a Poo-poo in the toilet and it won't flush"
> 
> Ah, the glamour of expatriate life...


It's a trick!
She wants to peek at the presents with no-one seeing her.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's a trick!
> She wants to peek at the presents with no-one seeing her.


Thus was created the festive game of peek-a-poo-poo....


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's a trick!
> She wants to peek at the presents with no-one seeing her.



She always wants an audience when she opens her presents: whenever she got one on her birthday she'd corral everyone into the living room so she could open them.

Her Brothers were _incredibly _patient that day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Dec 2019)

Entire family finally awake and present, Elder Son returned from celebrating Christmas Eve with his Girlfriends family. It looks like we may be able to open presents soon. 

I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2019)

It's a lovely sunny day . Good enough for a cycle ride except that we are preparing dinner .


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2019)

I am a member of various local buy and sell groups on Facebook (just incase any interesting bicycles turn up for sale!) and it amazing how many people are listing things for sale on Christmas morning as I've lots of notifications


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2019)

Well I've been given 2 saddlebags which look like I should have hours of fun trying to figure out how they fit to the rails of my saddle .
I just looked up how to do it on the net how to do it and they showed me how to use a strap ! 
These have clamps with slots for the rails which means they are restricted as to where they fit . I'm beginning to think that they were designed for a cranked seat post .


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2019)

Still doing Christmas breakfast here. Going to be a warm day here, maybe 60F, or 15 C.


----------



## Speicher (25 Dec 2019)

I am watching the Smithsonian Channel. This programme is about the aerial view over Puerto Rico and the nearby Islands.

It has lots of slow camera work of the landscape, with a short history of each town, castle or the coastline.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2019)

It has been a lovely sunny day and quite warm.
I wonder if tomorrow will be the same .


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Daughter just came in to announce "Papa, There's a Poo-poo in the toilet and it won't flush"
> 
> Ah, the glamour of expatriate life...



You need @smokeysmoo and his bucket


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2019)

Lovely quiet Christmas Day here chez Casa Reynard.

A dear friend dropped by this morning (she always does, before driving up to Hunstanton with her dogs for the day), and we set the world to rights over tea and apple pastries.

Had a lovely lunch of pork & sweet chilli sausage rolls and a brie and cranberry filo parcel, with a nectarine and some lychees for afters. And two  of course.

Have just opened my pressies, and now have a  and a mince pie.

The duck is being slow roasted in the oven. Smells amazing already, and it's got another hour and a half to go...


----------



## mybike (25 Dec 2019)

rikki said:


> Christmas dinner is done.
> Son #3 finishes his glass, and announces
> "I can't wait to buy hot cross buns tomorrow"



Saw them in Sainsbury's last Wednesday.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Dec 2019)

Our Christmas dinner has been on the slow cooker all day whilst we do other stuff. Just roasties and Yorkshires in the oven and it'll be ready in next hour.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Dec 2019)

Lovely beef dinner and just had a very nice long walk, been a perfect day apart from FinL being distressed.. Which upset the good lady a bit. 

High time we sorted legal euthanasia, poor old man hasn't a bloody clue where he is or what's what.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2019)

Time to shove the roasties in the oven...


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2019)

Christmas Day. Probably the only day when a handfull of Quality Street followed by bacon or sausage baps is considered to be breakfast, your main meal would normally be enough to feed you for two days and your alcohol intake (for those that imbibe) is the recommended weekly units total.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2019)

The rechargable batteries in my bathroom radio went flat this morning (why do they suddenly 'go' instead of fading like normal ones?), so I used the radio from my spare room while having a shower this afternoon. The batteries on this also went flat just a couple of minutes in.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2019)

Lovely supper tonight...

Slow roasted duck stuffed with cherries, apple and onion, roasties, braised red cabbage with orange and chilli, steamed green beans and butternut squash roasted with sage and garlic, plus a cherry and onion gravy.

Then Xmas pud with custard.

I may have eaten too much...


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2019)

In other news, my webmail / email is playing up. All my e-mails have vanished (sent and received), except for the two that dropped into my mailbox today.

Have looked up a potential problem - it could possibly be that I'm near the limit and my mail has been archived, but I've had no messages to that effect, so I doubt it. The only thing is when I log in to my account on the provider website, is I get this message that says "You are not currently allowed to make a change. There is already a change in progress. Please try again later."

Puzzled.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2019)

Morning! A damp Schrodie popped in for breakfast , so I assume that the weather isn't like yesterday's . 
I was hoping to pop out on my bike ! 
Another busy day . Grandson's Birthday party .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2019)

I had 2 nightmares last night . One was so bad that I was afraid to get out of bed. Eventually the need overcame my fears .
The second one was that I was going to have to give up work ! 
I'm retired !


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Dec 2019)

I hope you all had a smashing day yesterday, we did , no stress, no presents ( except for the doggies and Timmythecat ) , no Christmas dinner. It was a lovely day.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Dec 2019)

Busy day today, we're going to be over run.. I expect lots of noise and chaos  

Looking forward to the buffet lunch mind


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2019)

Good morning, Christmas survivors!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2019)

MrsPete and I are going to use our Old Farts bus passes for a trip into town this morning.. 
Their might be coffee and cake when we arrive, if we're lucky!


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Dec 2019)

It’s horrible out there this morning. I’m going for a bike ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s horrible out there this morning. I’m going for a bike ride.



I've been riding despite weather for a few days, but I'm fed up of cleaning the bike so I'm staying in and doing creative stuff for a few days unless something needs delivering.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Dec 2019)

I’ve been out. I’m back now.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2019)

I see that the unspeakable are out after the inedible !


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Dec 2019)

Back to 'normality' washing done, plants watered. 
Yesterday was lovely and sunny, today wet and windy


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Dec 2019)

Roads will be quiet today ‘cos everyone is in Argos spending their Christmas money.

I couldn’t decide whether to have a mince pie or a chunk of pannettone, I had both. I’m a problem solver me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2019)

Happy Boxing Day!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2019)

_Bon Festivus,_ but that was Monday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2019)

St. Stephen as well


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2019)

And Wren Day.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> St. Stephen as well


Not forgetting Good King Wenceslas, and the Wren.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M2-VmRPdG4E


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been riding despite weather for a few days, but I'm fed up of cleaning the bike so I'm staying in and doing creative stuff for a few days unless something needs delivering.



Update: roads are drying up and it's nice out. Hmmm....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2019)

Been walking in the rain for past two hours. There's something magical about muddy woodland trails. Refreshed and reset.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Dec 2019)

The freezer has been defrosted, the house vacuumed and the first load of washing is on. Time for a coffee and an afternoon & evening of doing nothing but listening to the football commentary on the radio or watching it on TV (Amazon Prime)

Itr's grey, wet & windy out there so it had better clear up for tomorrow's 6am ride to work and the evening's family gathering with more food & drink.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2019)

I've swapped the potatoes and the carrots in the oven.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've swapped the potatoes and the carrots in the oven.


Did you get your fingers burnt?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2019)

Half the shoppers in town are at the Currys returns desk.


----------



## fossyant (26 Dec 2019)

There are currently 4 cats all chasing each other around the house at head height.


----------



## slow scot (26 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Half the shoppers in town are at the Currys returns desk.


Never had to return a curry! Maybe once when I tried a vindaloo.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Dec 2019)

Chronically ill favourite cat has buggered off to bed after one hour of strenuous string, toys and play boxing bout, very rare for him nowadays. I was going to phone the police and complain but I would need to drink a lot more wine before I got the tone right for the call. I won't link to the youtube video explaining that one, it is perhaps cruel to mock very drunk and probably lonely people. This line will take you to the world of wasted emergency services operator time if you are curious; cat+string+999.
I believe the other animals are sulking at the uneven attention lavished on the sick boy, they might not be so if they knew why, rather like a sick and dark joke about Disneyland from the none pc times.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> There are currently 4 cats all chasing each other around the house at head height.


Have you thought about using a seat?


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Christmas Day. Probably the only day when a handfull of Quality Street followed by bacon or sausage baps is considered to be breakfast, your main meal would normally be enough to feed you for two days and your alcohol intake (for those that imbibe) is the recommended weekly units total.


No Christmas breakfast can be called complete unless washed down with copious amounts of fizz. If you can keep it below 40 alcohol units for Christmas day its obvious you mean business for that fresh start in the new year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2019)

Yorkshire parkin (a very unexpected but very very welcome gift) and tea. It's not going to last long.....


----------



## fossyant (26 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Have you thought about using a seat?



I'm sitting down - baby cat has just ran across my chest whilst chasing big sister !


----------



## fossyant (26 Dec 2019)

Tomorrow's job is reorganising my garage, as my son bought a "large roof box" for his car just before Christmas (this is for camping trips). He forgot that these things need storing, hence why he got it for a fraction of the 'new' price. It's in great condition, and my sister has already hinted about borrowing it. 

On the plus side, it's time to get the huge exercise bike back to MIL's garage (been used twice and had taken a large space in my garage for at least 10 years - it's a good quality one, but horrible to ride, hence not used. I've got space for it, but it involves moving two bikes, pulling out the tents, out goes the BBQ, and my bike rack has to move then it all can be hung back in place. 

I currently can't move in the garage, nor get at any of the bikes as he's plonked it in the middle of the garage.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> He forgot that these things need storing, hence why he got it for a fraction of the 'new' price.


Install a little chintzy soft furnishing and a kettle, put it on Airbnb.


----------



## fossyant (26 Dec 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Install a little chintzy soft furnishing and a kettle, put it on Airbnb.



I'll move my son into it ! He also wants to put a shed on the side of my garage now for 'his stuff'. It's my bike wash area, so not a chance !


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> *Yorkshire parkin* (a very unexpected but very very welcome gift) and tea. It's not going to last long.....


You mean to say there's another sort?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2019)

Well..! 
I'm sad to report back that no buses were running, today. 
Old Fart bus passes were redundant. We walked back home and drove to the Favel to top up with milk and stuff instead. 

No tea or cake was consumed on this foray 😭


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2019)

It's very cold and squelchy out. So guess who was out early to snaffle some good reductions... 

I cleaned Wilkinsons and Tescos out of the Christmas packaged cat treats - tins of Felix and Dreamies, plus treat sticks etc. I also picked up some nice choccies, caught final YS reductions in the Co-op and bought fruit and smoked salmon. I also bought two squeaky brussels sprout toys in Tesco for a friend's miniature schnauzers.

Had a lunch of bitsas out of the fridge, watched the King George VI chase from Kempton, and have been keeping an eye and ear on the footy. Will go for a putter in the kitchen in a bit to sort something for supper.


----------



## Ripple (26 Dec 2019)

Finished the marathon of 12 hours shifts all starting at 6 am. 9 days of them. Will sleep until late afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Dec 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> For the festive season our bin day has been changed to Monday, clearly someone didn't get/ignored the label on their bin because today they were the only ones who put their rubbish out today.



It won't be anyone from this thread, of that I'm sure.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Dec 2019)

I went to see my aunt today, ( the one that used to live in Welling) . She’s well thanks very much.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Did you get your fingers burnt?



No, I'm _far too fast_ for that...


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2019)

The Marzipan Stollen we got for Christmas is a bit dry.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, I'm _far too fast_ for that...


You got proof?


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The Marzipan Stollen we got for Christmas is a bit dry.


It’s nasty stuff when fresh.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s nasty stuff when fresh.



That may be the problem.



classic33 said:


> You got proof?



I showed you, did you miss it?


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That may be the problem.
> 
> I showed you, did you miss it?


I must have been asleep!


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You got proof?



Fastest reactions I know of are those of people scared of the dark who can turn off the switch and be in bed whilst it's still light. 

The other is a Scotsmen who drops a coin...... That coin will hit him on the back of the head.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Dec 2019)

I am now finishing my marathon session of lazyness with the Leicester/Liverpool match on Amazon and a mug of hot chocolate.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2019)

My desk is a mess _again_. How did that happen?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2019)

It appears that Saturday may be dry enough to go cycling for fun, as opposed to transport.

Hopefully the roads will be dry overnight before it all freezes.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My desk is a mess _again_. How did that happen?


Beautiful daughter naused it up I expect.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> It appears that Saturday may be dry enough to go cycling for fun, as opposed to transport.
> 
> Hopefully the roads will be dry overnight before it all freezes.



Count yourself lucky. Some of the roads here are under three feet of water.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Count yourself lucky. Some of the roads here are under three feet of water.



If our village is ever flooded, we're all in trouble; not being able to cycle will be the least of your worries...


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If our village is ever flooded, we're all in trouble; not being able to cycle will be the least of your worries...



I live 20 feet below sea level - part and parcel of living in the Fens.

At least it's only the roads across the washes that are under water - it's sort of meant to happen even if it does mean some 20-ish mile detours. Time to worry is if the pumps ever go t*ts up...


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> I live 20 feet below sea level - part and parcel of living in the Fens.
> 
> At least it's only the roads across the washes that are under water - it's sort of meant to happen even if it does mean some 20-ish mile detours. Time to worry is if the pumps ever go t*ts up...



We're on the tip of a bluff on the edge of a high plateau, 400m above sea level with a valley on three sides.

Flooding is not a problem, but it's a pain in the legs when returning from a bike ride...


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Beautiful daughter naused it up I expect.



Good thinking. That must be it. The fact she can't usually get at the desk is an unimportant detail.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good thinking. That must be it. The fact she can't usually gat at the desk is an unimportant detail.


Maybe someone older!


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> We're on the tip of a bluff on the edge of a high plateau, 400m above sea level with a valley on three sides.
> 
> Flooding is not a problem, but it's a pain in the legs when returning from a bike ride...



Literally... 

But we have a lot of "Dutch Hills" here... Equally a pain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Maybe someone older!



Sssh. Don't start messing up my excuses with facts.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sssh. Don't start messing up my excuses with facts.


Two other, older, excuses offered and that's your reaction!


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Two other, older, excuses offered and that's your reaction!



Yeah, but there's three of them, not only two, and two of the three are bigger'n I am...


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yeah, but there's three of them, not only two, and two of the three are bigger'n I am...


And you're older. Show them who's in charge/the boss!


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> Tomorrow's job is reorganising my garage, as my son bought a "large roof box" for his car just before Christmas (this is for camping trips). He forgot that these things need storing, hence why he got it for a fraction of the 'new' price. It's in great condition, and my sister has already hinted about borrowing it.
> 
> On the plus side, it's time to get the huge exercise bike back to MIL's garage (been used twice and had taken a large space in my garage for at least 10 years - it's a good quality one, but horrible to ride, hence not used. I've got space for it, but it involves moving two bikes, pulling out the tents, out goes the BBQ, and my bike rack has to move then it all can be hung back in place.
> 
> I currently can't move in the garage, nor get at any of the bikes as he's plonked it in the middle of the garage.


Sawhorses in your side yard, like the boat, at least in my old neighborhood. Yards had camper tops and boats regularly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The Marzipan Stollen we got for Christmas is a bit dry.


Ours is just right. We have a marzipan, and a Christmas stollen.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2019)

Christmas stollen is for me, as I can't eat marzipan.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Dec 2019)

I've just spent an hour out in the hot summer sun, mowing a lawn and doing some major (and overdue) trimming of a prickly bush that was overstepping its bounds. Take that, unruly lawn and nasty prickly thing! 
Now I'm in front of my PC, with the airconditioning on, listening to one of the best bands ever: _Hammock_.


----------



## rikki (27 Dec 2019)

No lawn here. Prickly bush has been trimmed and the ivy is waiting for its haircut.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2019)

Morning all back to work for me today 
Well it's not raining which is good
Could be a long day talking to idiots i fear


----------



## Speicher (27 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all back to work for me today
> Well it's not raining which is good
> Could be a long day talking to idiots i fear



What do you do, and how much longer are you doing it for?


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Dec 2019)

Good morning, not a lot going on today. Work tonight.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2019)

Morning ! It looks grey and misty out .

I was just watching the Beeb about climate change and how people were helping in finding ways to reduce it .
I gave up as they wouldn't get to the point and were causing me to use more electricity.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2019)

I fitted a small saddlebag that I was given for Christmas yesterday ! It was a struggle trying to find which bike's saddle it would fit . It has a clamp with slots for rails ! Finding the right spaced rails was the problem .
The next one is what to put in it ? Mobile phone , sandwich ? KitKat ?
I know ! A helium filled balloon ! At least it shouldn't add more weight !


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> And you're older. Show them who's in charge/the boss!



We all know who the boss is, but she's having a lie in this morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Dec 2019)

Lovely morning as its a day off
Off out to the George Hotel tonight Stamford tonight, so I'll be taking a financial kicking 
Should be nice though as its a nice hotel and very old. 

Might go and have a look around the sales today, got several things to change at Next and M&S
The good lady is having a super long lie in.. No sign of movement yet....


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Dec 2019)

Bbc weather says we're in for a dry spell in most of the UK mild too. 
Biking is definitely on the cards... Belly to shift


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> What do you do, and how much longer are you doing it for?



Walk in the UK parts centre for a BIG engine company 
Only 3 more working days then new pastures for me


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I fitted a small saddlebag that I was given for Christmas yesterday ! It was a struggle trying to find which bike's saddle it would fit . It has a clamp with slots for rails ! Finding the right spaced rails was the problem .
> The next one is what to put in it ? Mobile phone , sandwich ? KitKat ?
> I know ! A helium filled balloon ! At least it shouldn't add more weight !



Easy decision , multi tool , tyre levers , inner tube and a pump


----------



## Threevok (27 Dec 2019)

Back in work


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Dec 2019)

I worked over Christmas...off tomorrow though.


----------



## Speicher (27 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Walk in the UK parts centre for a BIG engine company
> Only 3 more working days then new pastures for me



Do you have a walk in parts centre for bicycles at your home?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Easy decision , multi tool , tyre levers , inner tube and a pump


They have inflatable life rafts ! Why not a bike ?


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sawhorses in your side yard, like the boat, at least in my old neighborhood. Yards had camper tops and boats regularly.



Can't really put anything of value outside in the UK, too many folk who would happily relieve you of your posessions.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> Can't really put anything of value outside in the UK, too many folk who would happily relieve you of your posessions.


Yes it is a sad fact. Yet there are still some decent friendly people about .


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Yes it is a sad fact. Yet there are still some decent friendly people about .



It's just the few that cause the issues. I have plenty of space, but not for anything of value.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Dec 2019)

I've just bought a single from Penrith to Euston for £29, departing 05:58 AM January 4th...that should be suitably Mundane!


----------



## Threevok (27 Dec 2019)

The annual "queue for the refuse centre" opposite our factory has been in full swing since 8 this morning.

Currently looking out the window at all the idling cars, full to the brim with rubbish.

When did Xmas become so stupid ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> Can't really put anything of value outside in the UK, too many folk who would happily relieve you of your posessions.


Somewhat true here, anymore, unless it's something bulky, like a car top carrier, or a boat. When I had stuff like that, though, I kept it in a storage unit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2019)

Threevok said:


> The annual "queue for the refuse centre" opposite our factory has been in full swing since 8 this morning.
> 
> Currently looking out the window at all the idling cars, full to the brim with rubbish.
> 
> When did Xmas become so stupid ?


The 1990's.


----------



## Ripple (27 Dec 2019)

Ripple said:


> Finished the marathon of 12 hours shifts all starting at 6 am. 9 days of them. Will sleep until late afternoon tomorrow.



Woke up at 5 am. First thought - "Ooooh sh***, I'm late to work !!!"
Second thought - "Ah yeah, I'm not working today".

Back to sleep and finally woke up at 8 am. Half of my brain think it's enough and other half - it's not enough sleep. Well, it was 11 hours of sleep anyway.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2019)

Speicher said:


> Do you have a walk in parts centre for bicycles at your home?


Not quite


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2019)

Threevok said:


> The annual "queue for the refuse centre" opposite our factory has been in full swing since 8 this morning.
> 
> Currently looking out the window at all the idling cars, full to the brim with rubbish.
> 
> When did Xmas become so stupid ?


A good 15 years ago at least


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2019)

I've been at work since 7am. Management have magnanimously decided we can finish an hour early.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2019)

I went out for a ride over to Corsham and back earlier. About 8 1/2 miles. It was grey and a bit damp .


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Dec 2019)

I’ve been down to the post office on my bike.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2019)

Been out for three hours in the lanes and a trip down then back up the local 20% hill. Roads damp, but no rain, and only met one other cyclist during the whole time.


----------



## Ripple (27 Dec 2019)

I need a new mouse for my laptop.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2019)

Ripple said:


> I need a new mouse for my laptop.



Awww, did you close the lid on the other little cutie?


----------



## Ripple (27 Dec 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Awww, did you close the lid on the other little cutie?



Nah, not good idea at all. It could work as a sort of euthanasia but it will kill the laptop too.

The mouse is almost at it's retirement age. It's about 15 years old.


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2019)

Threevok said:


> The annual "queue for the refuse centre" opposite our factory has been in full swing since 8 this morning.
> 
> Currently looking out the window at all the idling cars, full to the brim with rubbish.
> 
> When did Xmas become so stupid ?



I was in the queue for my local refuse tip, but mainly because we had to have a big clear out to get my lad's roof box in the garage. Gone is the old large BBQ as I always use a small cast iron one, old timber, an old clothes rail and stair guards (we'd kept the stair guards for relatives, but after 20 years they are looking tatty). And finally, the big exercise bike is back in MIL's garage - it will stay there until we sell the house (and if any relatives want it).

I'm thinking of tieing loops to the garage roof beams to lift the roof box off the floor a couple of feet (that's all the space there is as it's a big box), but that will free up additional floor space.


----------



## gbb (27 Dec 2019)

1st day back after 6 days off. Thew myself into servicing machinery like i always do on a Monday, try to get ahead. Then i realised mid morning....it's not Monday and someone else has already done all the servicing earlier this week while i was off.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2019)

Went for a walk in the woods.








It was somewhat soggy.






And a bit gloomy.






But it was good to get out for a bit, and not have to clean a bike afterwards.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Dec 2019)

Had a very muddy 11 mile ride, super day for it, no wind and dry.... Well no rain

Spent a long time setting up my new samsung phone, pass words and stuff that didn't transfer over.. 

But i was sick of my nokia5 2yrs and never liked it, it was a pain with cycling apps and most things like fitbit, smsung is my go to phone so once ive readjusted ill be happy. I think


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2019)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've just bought a single from Penrith to Euston for £29, departing 05:58 AM January 4th...that should be suitably Mundane!


And a miracle if it shows up on time.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Dec 2019)

My whiskers have been twitching. I think there could be a dead mouse not a million miles from where I'm sitting.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2019)

Busy Reynard today...

Woken up at stupid-o-clock in the morning by Madam Lexi barfing *IN* the bed. So had to change bottom sheet and duvet cover before I could get my remaining quota of shuteye. So laundered that lot while my brekkie tea was brewing.

Then off to town. I now have a year's supply of chocolate - mainly Guylian, Black Magic, Toblerone and assorted Lindt. No green & black to be had on clearance this year (bummer), but I did spot 200g cartons of Lindor at 88p, so I cleaned them out.  Also acquired were some boxes of chocs and a stash of chocolate coins for an upcoming Cats Protection fundraiser.

After lunch, I put the duck carcass on the simmer with veggies and herbs for stock, prepped veggies for supper and hauled logs.

Lovely supper of filo parcels with brie, onion and cranberry, braised red cabbage and steamed asparagus. Followed by a lovely ripe papaya.

Now just chilling by the fire with a nice


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2019)

slowmotion said:


> My whiskers have been twitching. I think there could be a dead mouse not a million miles from where I'm sitting.


You got "Mousey Fecker"?


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Went for a walk in the woods.
> 
> View attachment 498011
> 
> ...



Middle picture is very David Hockney.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Dec 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Middle picture is very David Hockney.


Or John Hedgecoe. When not doing portraits.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2019)

Just got in from work, 00:24 ‘aving a cup o Rosie.


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2019)

And I'm going to tootle off to bed. Nunnight.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Dec 2019)

Because I'm on holidays, and thus have more time to spare, I'm now waiting for the home-made pizza I put in the oven to cook. I used a pita bread style base, topped with some spiced tomato paste, mozzarella (below and above the other toppings), red capsicum, feta, button mushrooms, pitted Kalamata olives and of course anchovies!  Bring it on...


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2019)

Morning. 
I have just drunk my  and will going to make another one soon .

Exciting times .


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2019)

I’m up, kettle is on, tea imminent.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2019)

I was just chatting to my brother on the telling bone . I happened to mention that I could go out on my bike ,to which my wife said that we should do something together ! My wife fancied going to the sales. I pointed out that we went out last year to Trowbridge and I ended up buying another bike !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I was just chatting to my brother on the telling bone . I happened to mention that I could go out on my bike ,to which my wife said that we should do something together ! My wife fancied going to the sales. I pointed out that we went out last year to Trowbridge and I ended up buying another bike !


Good 'can't say I didn't warn you' strategy.

Meanwhile, I'm on a 47 bus.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Dec 2019)

I've been at work for three hours and still haven't done anything apart from drink coffee & eat a banana.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Dec 2019)

Nice day here, bike sorted after yesterday's mud bath, I'm in fine fettle considering i was out last night drinking and eating.

Fabulous game and dumpling pie in The Crown, Stamford then G&Ts at The George..
Wallet bashing but a very nice evening..

Bit of food shopping, then i think a nice long walk is in order


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Dec 2019)

Full of cold and feel like **@#**, not impressed


----------



## mybike (28 Dec 2019)

Threevok said:


> The annual "queue for the refuse centre" opposite our factory has been in full swing since 8 this morning.
> 
> Currently looking out the window at all the idling cars, full to the brim with rubbish.
> 
> When did Xmas become so stupid ?



Wife wanted to, hopefully she's forgotten.


----------



## mybike (28 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good 'can't say I didn't warn you' strategy.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm on a 47 bus.



Thought I remembered that one, London Bridge to Boss St, where my grandparents lived. Although the bit of Boss St they lived in is no more.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2019)

I have been out over to Lacock to see my brother. I met some nice pedestrians in the lanes who kindly moved over for me . I even chatted to some on my way back .
On my way back home I met a totally different person who deliberately stepped into my path forcing me to stop . I was cycling on a joint cycle and pedestrian path . She said that I should be in the road . I said that it was a purpose built path costing hundreds of thousands of pounds to be built . She wouldn't have it and said that the road has a cycle lane marked on it .
I pointed to a sign at the end of the path and said that it was a circular blue sign with a cycle and pedestrian on it . She wandered off shaking her head .
The path is wide enough to drive a lorry along !
At each intersection is a blue sign. Halfway along the section where the path narrows there is a sign saying "Cyclists Dismount ". At one of the roundabouts there is an arrow in the road with a picture of a cycle pointing towards the path !
There's no pleasing some folk !


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I have been out over to Lacock to see my brother. I met some nice pedestrians in the lanes who kindly moved over for me . I even chatted to some on my way back .
> On my way back home I met a totally different person who deliberately stepped into my path forcing me to stop . I was cycling on a joint cycle and pedestrian path . She said that I should be in the road . I said that it was a purpose built path costing hundreds of thousands of pounds to be built . She wouldn't have it and said that the road has a cycle lane marked on it .
> I pointed to a sign at the end of the path and said that it was a circular blue sign with a cycle and pedestrian on it . She wandered off shaking her head .
> The path is wide enough to drive a lorry along !
> ...



Good to see tribalism is alive and well. If you were on the road and she'd driven past, what's the betting she'd have wound down the window and shouted at you to "get on the cycle path"?


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Dec 2019)

I wondered what the bad smell was in my kitchen, the waste bin is full.


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Dec 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> Full of cold and feel like **@#**, not impressed


I extend my empathy, a cold last week that has developed into an interesting bronchial infection followed by gastroenteritis yesterday. I have a fridge full of food and want none of it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Dec 2019)

We’ve taken down our Christmas decorations. Normality resumed. Thank goodness.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2019)

I’ve washed the car, I noticed that I have scratched it, I am somewhat irked by this discovery.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve washed the car, I noticed that I have scratched it, I am somewhat irked by this discovery.


Could you buff the scratch out? T-Cut or similar?


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve washed the car, I noticed that I have scratched it, I am somewhat irked by this discovery.


Pretend someone else scratched it and hate on them, I'm deluded enough for it to work for me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> Pretend someone else scratched it and hate on them, I'm deluded enough for it to work for me.



Worked for populist politicians down the ages too...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2019)

Disconnected the PC speakers, monitor, external back up drives. USB hub. The monitor has failed after over a decades use. So clearing the space, cleaning the space, and untangling all the wires, ahead of picking up and connecting up replacement monitor tomorrow. The now defunct monitor is pre wide screen , so the new one will be a novelty.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Could you buff the scratch out? T-Cut or similar?


Alas and alack no, the paint has come off.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Alas and alack no, the paint has come off.



If it's any consolation, my tourer seems to have taken a ding as well.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> If it's any consolation, my tourer seems to have taken a ding as well.


It is of no consolation, I’m sorry to hear about the ding. These things are not important but irritating nonetheless.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2019)

I feel obliged to let you all know that I have finished the tub of Celebrations.


----------



## postman (28 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I feel obliged to let you all know that I have finished the tub of Celebrations.



View: https://youtu.be/UsLcZwCztms


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Dec 2019)

I have just eaten a Mortadella and Emmental sandwich, it brought no satisfaction, a roll of corrugated cardboard would have tasted the same.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2019)

I was just looking at the mileages for the bikes I've ridden this year . The Falcon Black Diamond has come out on top with 206 with the Carlton Kermesse second on 133 followed by the Dawes Shadow on 120. The rest is shared between my other bikes .


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Dec 2019)

randynewmanscat said:


> I extend my empathy, a cold last week that has developed into an interesting bronchial infection followed by gastroenteritis yesterday. I have a fridge full of food and want none of it.


----------



## Lullabelle (28 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We’ve taken down our Christmas decorations. Normality resumed. Thank goodness.



We didn't put any up.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2019)

My back went Ping earlier. It now hurts getting up out of my chair .


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My back went Ping earlier. It now hurts getting up out of my chair .


I hate that when that happens, take some pain killers.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My back went Ping earlier. It now hurts getting up out of my chair .


What tha do?


----------



## Jenkins (28 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Busy Reynard today... <snip>
> Then off to town. I now have a year's supply of chocolate - mainly Guylian, Black Magic, Toblerone and assorted Lindt. No green & black to be had on clearance this year (bummer), but I did spot 200g cartons of Lindor at 88p, so I cleaned them out.  Also acquired were some boxes of chocs and a stash of chocolate coins for an upcoming Cats Protection fundraiser. <snip>
> Now just chilling by the fire with a nice


We've only got a Tesco Metro so not worth bothering with. By the time I finished "work" (3 coffees, 3 pints of orange & mango squash, 2 bananas & a chicken & bacon pasta meal, no work) and got to Lidl, all the half price chocolate santas had gone so all I ended up with was just 10 packs of chocolate balls (59p each)


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2019)

Tired... Another busy day doing stuff, but that's all but one of the bargain / yellow sticker / clearance boxes ticked. 

The only thing I haven't been able to get have been the big boxes of chocolate biscuits - have drawn a blank in Waitrose, the Co-op and in Tesco. Ah well, hey ho, custard creams and choccy digestives are cheap enough anyways. 

In other news, I made a lovely pot of asparagus soup.


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> We've only got a Tesco Metro so not worth bothering with. By the time I finished "work" (3 coffees, 3 pints of orange & mango squash, 2 bananas & a chicken & bacon pasta meal, no work) and got to Lidl, all the half price chocolate santas had gone so all I ended up with was just 10 packs of chocolate balls (59p each)



Ah. bummer, that's a shame... 

Though if you are in need of a chocolate fix, I'm sure I can throw you some as you fizz past on the train.


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My back went Ping earlier. It now hurts getting up out of my chair .



Ouch!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah. bummer, that's a shame...
> 
> Though if you are in need of a chocolate fix, *I'm sure I can throw you some as you fizz past on the train*.



Something like this, perhaps...


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Alas and alack no, the paint has come off.


Is it a straight colour or metallic ? Which ever the case it would be best to put some primer or paint on it as soon as you can .


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Something like this, perhaps...




Yeah, maybe. Or just chuck it out of my bedroom window - it should just about clear the trees.

Failing that, I can walk about 100 yards to the level crossing and just hand it over.  Actually, there used to be a station at Black Bank - the train wouldn't stop unless requested, except on market days (that's Thursdays and Saturdays).


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2019)

I am spending my Christmas money.

Simon Lewis Transport Books is my emporium of choice.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Dec 2019)

Lullabelle said:


> We didn't put any up.



Amen to that Lou. None at mine ever.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Amen to that Lou. None at mine ever.


So it's all of us out for a beer on 12th night while the rest take down their decorations?


----------



## slowmotion (28 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My back went Ping earlier. It now hurts getting up out of my chair .


Oh dear. Please see your GP at the earliest possible opportunity. Ignoring a grumbling back can lead to all sorts of bad stuff further down the line.
Your very good health.


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2019)

A nice  and MOTD on the box.

We're at home to Chelski tomorrow - not holding my breath...


----------



## tyred (28 Dec 2019)

Aldi apple and pear cordial is actually very nice.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Dec 2019)

I picked up a Christmas book about programming in C. Blimey! The old grey matter has taken some punishment since my glory days of BASIC programming in the 1980's.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Dec 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I picked up a Christmas book about programming in C. Blimey! The old grey matter has taken some punishment since my glory days of BASIC programming in the 1980's.


Are you a masochist ? I'm a software engineer, and have used various programming languages, and C is one of my least favourite. It may be very efficient, but messing around with pointers can get pretty ugly. I've used C++ and Java for my current employer, but last year I started on a new role with a change of pace: PHP, HTML and Python (i.e. web-based programming).
I think I still have an old copy of Kernighan & Ritchie's book on C programming somewhere: that used to be THE definitive book on C.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Dec 2019)

Another hot one today, with forecast maximum of 38. It's currently almost noon, and is 34 outside the house and 24 inside. Tomorrow will be hotter, reaching about 41.  Feel free to post numerous gratuitous photos of UK snow.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Dec 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Are you a masochist ? I'm a software engineer, and have used various programming languages, and C is one of my least favourite. It may be very efficient, but messing around with pointers can get pretty ugly.


Well, I'm not embracing veganism or sobriety in January, so I thought C would fit the bill for a bit of miserablist self-flagellation. I have to learn it to drive this little monster......


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Dec 2019)

Slightly on the topic of the last several posts: I saw someone at work earlier this month wearing this geek t-shirt that made me chuckle. It said "There's no place like 127.0.0.1".


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Another hot one today, with forecast maximum of 38. It's currently almost noon, and is 34 outside the house and 24 inside. Tomorrow will be hotter, reaching about 41.  Feel free to post numerous gratuitous photos of UK snow.



More like a bottomless sea of mud...

*squelch* *squelch* *squelch*


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2019)

Right, time for me to slope off to bed.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Dec 2019)

I have an indoor/outdoor thermometer in my bedroom, which a little while ago showed 24 degrees inside and 69.5 outside, because the outdoor sensor for it is hanging next to an outdoor wall in direct sunlight. I just checked it again, and it now shows "24 / HI". It looks like the outdoor temperature just exceeded the sensor's specifications.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2019)

@Shut Up Legs,
England's highest motorway, not uncommon in colder weather.





Not that bad, it's still open in the picture.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Dec 2019)

Up usual time, last day of holidays 
Need to get out today and turn a wheel..


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> What tha do?


Nothing ! I just felt a twang and then Oops that hurts ! I think it is just a muscle. It didn't like me taking it for a cycle ride earlier .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Are you a masochist ? I'm a software engineer, and have used various programming languages, and C is one of my least favourite. It may be very efficient, but messing around with pointers can get pretty ugly. I've used C++ and Java for my current employer, but last year I started on a new role with a change of pace: PHP, HTML and Python (i.e. web-based programming).
> I think I still have an old copy of Kernighan & Ritchie's book on C programming somewhere: that used to be THE definitive book on C.


Does it involve the use of a hammer ? I don't like doing things unless it involves the use of one !


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Dec 2019)

Morning. Kettle’s on, lots of tea on the way, gonna need it, visiting various people today that I don’t want to.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Morning. Kettle’s on, lots of tea on the way, gonna need it, visiting various people today that I don’t want to.



I'm with you there: I've got to be sociable today. I've no problem with any of the people individually, _just not all at once_...


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2019)

Why is it that some peeps think that an annoying screeching noise is a good backing track to some adverts at the moment . I'm thinking of the M&S one .

Why don't they go the whole hog and record the sound of someone scraping a metal object across a blackboard !


----------



## raleighnut (29 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Does it involve the use of a hammer ? I don't like doing things unless it involves the use of one !


Nah it's re-formatting that needs a hammer.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2019)

I've sterilised the bird feeding thingie this morning. 
It's amazing how many gunky bits of old seed were lurking in the corners. 
All clean, now, and ready to be reassembled and restocked.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Dec 2019)

Going out in a minute. Don’t want to.


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Dec 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Amen to that Lou. None at mine ever.



Bin day tomorrow so the cards will go.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Going out in a minute. Don’t want to.


Going to work soon.. REALLY don't want to.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2019)

Three hour ride this morning and the sun burnt through the mist. Very atmospheric. Also got up local 17% hill in one gear higher, about 2% faster. Marginal winter gains over four weeks ago. Now about to have lunch before getting new computer monitor connected up.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Dec 2019)

I’ve been to Yate and back, like hell but not as good.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2019)

Monitor all connected up, and external back up drives and USB hub reconnected. Now to try and keep the computer table tidy.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Dec 2019)

Catching a bus to KitKats ville.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Dec 2019)

I made a ham and mozzarella pizza for lunch.
Dogs will share.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2019)

A lovely quiet day here, for a change. I did have a walk around town to enjoy the sunshine, but other than that, I've been curled up by the fire in my onesie listening to the footy on the radio.

Some well-earnt me time, now that I'm pretty much done bargain hunting.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve been to Yate and back, like hell but not as good.



I was born in Yate, you may like to know. I expect it has changed since then. Not least because the house I was born in, is now part of a motorway flyover.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2019)

I have just had a bowl of asparagus soup. Now to make a  and construct a turkey and stuffing sandwich.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm with you there: I've got to be sociable today. I've no problem with any of the people individually, _just not all at once_...



Survived, although there were moments I wasn't sure if I would. Washing up is finished and I'm having a medicinal cup of tea.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm with you there: I've got to be sociable today. I've no problem with any of the people individually, _just not all at once_...



Which brings to mind...

"They never reveal themselves easily. And never all at once..."


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Which brings to mind...
> 
> "They never reveal themselves easily. And never all at once..."


Might be a bit cold for some, to be doing that.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Might be a bit cold for some, to be doing that.



Are you telling me you've _seen_ a Vorlon?


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Are you telling me you've _seen_ a Vorlon?


Can't say I have. But I don't often ask folk where they're from.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Ah. bummer, that's a shame...
> 
> Though if you are in need of a chocolate fix, I'm sure I can throw you some as you fizz past on the train.


If you've not scoffed it all, I'll be heading to Nottingham on 29th Feb and 11th March (and back the following days)* - prepare your throwing arm

*If Greater Anglia get their act together and actually start running a full service on the line that is!

Edited 'cos I typed the dates wrong - idiot.


----------



## Salad Dodger (29 Dec 2019)

I got a splinter in my hand today whilst splitting some firewood. Managed to dig it out without calling out the NHS to help.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> If you've not scoffed it all, I'll be heading to Nottingham on 29th Feb and 1th March (and back the following days)* - prepare your throwing arm
> 
> *If Greater Anglia get their act together and actually start running a full service on the line that is!



I'll make sure I'm well primed. 

Doubt I'd manage to square away over 8kg of chocolates between now and then anyways...


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Dec 2019)

I have eaten a lot of delicious bad food today, chocolate, pizzas, ice cream (knickerbocker glory) , chocolate fingers, stollen () panettone (😋) crisps, and a cold lamb burger.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> I'll make sure I'm well primed.
> 
> Doubt I'd manage to square away over 8kg of chocolates between now and then anyways...


It's easy - 60 days, 8kg = 135g per day. Mind you, you'd probably be wider than you are tall.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Something like this, perhaps...




Stick it in a musette and I'll put my arm out the wndow like the token exchange system on railways


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> If you've not scoffed it all, I'll be heading to Nottingham on 29th Feb and 11th March (and back the following days)* - prepare your throwing arm
> 
> *If Greater Anglia get their act together and actually start running a full service on the line that is!
> 
> Edited 'cos I typed the dates wrong - idiot.


Check before you travel 
https://www.greateranglia.co.uk/abo...ring-work-complete-modernisation-wherry-lines


----------



## Jenkins (29 Dec 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Are you a masochist ? I'm a software engineer, and have used various programming languages, and C is one of my least favourite. It may be very efficient, but messing around with pointers can get pretty ugly. I've used C++ and Java for my current employer, but last year I started on a new role with a change of pace: PHP, HTML and Python (i.e. web-based programming).
> I think I still have an old copy of Kernighan & Ritchie's book on C programming somewhere: that used to be THE definitive book on C.


I understood "masochist" but the rest...


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> It's easy - 60 days, 8kg = 135g per day. Mind you, you'd probably be wider than you are tall.



Seeings I'm only 4ft 11, that would not be a good look... 



Jenkins said:


> Stick it in a musette and I'll put my arm out the wndow like the token exchange system on railways




I can do that.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Check before you travel
> https://www.greateranglia.co.uk/abo...ring-work-complete-modernisation-wherry-lines


Wrong line - this is the problem I outlined here and it still hasn't been sorted. In addition to which the new trains aren't certified for the Ipswich - Peterborough line yet, there's not enough drivers trained AND the new trains are too long for the platforms on some stations, but the software to restrict door opening to certain carriages wasn't installed!

I now return you to the normal level of mundanity.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Wrong line - this is the problem I outlined here and it still hasn't been sorted. In addition to which the new trains aren't certified for the Ipswich - Peterborough line yet, there's not enough drivers trained AND the new trains are too long for the platforms on some stations, but the software to restrict door opening to certain carriages wasn't installed!
> 
> I now return you to the normal level of mundanity.


It's a FLIRT problem you're facing then.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Dec 2019)

Another searingly hot day today. It was already 30 when I got up at 0800, and now, 2 hours later, it's about 35. Forecast maximum is 43.  (except yesterday's forecast was 38 and it reached 40, so who knows what today will bring?).

The good news is that the forecast maximum for tomorrow is 23! 
This is because Melbourne is located at the northern edge of a large, half-circle shaped bay (check it on a map), and so all it takes to make the temperature plummet fast and far is for the wind to become a southerly, which always happens after several days at the most. So Melbourne's heatwaves fortunately never last more than a week at most, normally less.

So I just have to survive today's heat...


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2019)

I've worked out my finances... 
I only need to work one more day, this year, to survive!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Dec 2019)

I went down to my second choice local pub tonight. When i got there,the door was shut with a 'closed due to private function' note on the door.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Dec 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> I went down to my second choice local pub tonight. When i got there,the door was shut with a 'closed due to private function' note on the door.


Someone was having a pee?


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Another searingly hot day today. It was already 30 when I got up at 0800, and now, 2 hours later, it's about 35. Forecast maximum is 43.  (except yesterday's forecast was 38 and it reached 40, so who knows what today will bring?).
> 
> The good news is that the forecast maximum for tomorrow is 23!
> This is because Melbourne is located at the northern edge of a large, half-circle shaped bay (check it on a map), and so all it takes to make the temperature plummet fast and far is for the wind to become a southerly, which always happens after several days at the most. So Melbourne's heatwaves fortunately never last more than a week at most, normally less.
> ...


Might get as high 8°C here later today, if the forecasters are to be believed.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Might get as high 8°C here later today, if the forecasters are to be believed.


They're predicting it'll be 'hotter here than Corfu' on new years eve,with temperatures reaching 59F here. Nice,but how can 59 Fahrenheit be hot?


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

Accy cyclist said:


> They're predicting it'll be 'hotter here than Corfu' on new years eve,with temperatures reaching 59F here. Nice,but how 59 Fahrenheit be hot?


It's minus 32, divide by 9, and times by 5 for a figure in Centigrade.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2019)

Gonna finish my  and take two paracetamol and hoof off to bed. This sinusitis lark is becoming very tiresome.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

Reynard said:


> Gonna finish my  and* take two paracetamol *and hoof off to bed. This sinusitis lark is becoming very tiresome.


They'll make you drousy/sleep!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Dec 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Another searingly hot day today. It was already 30 when I got up at 0800, and now, 2 hours later, it's about 35. Forecast maximum is 43.  (except yesterday's forecast was 38 and it reached 40, so who knows what today will bring?).
> 
> The good news is that the forecast maximum for tomorrow is 23!
> This is because Melbourne is located at the northern edge of a large, half-circle shaped bay (check it on a map), and so all it takes to make the temperature plummet fast and far is for the wind to become a southerly, which always happens after several days at the most. So Melbourne's heatwaves fortunately never last more than a week at most, normally less.
> ...


It's now just after 1530, and it's 31 degrees in the house and 42 outside, with no sign of a cool change yet. The forecast was for about 31.5 at 2000, with the temperature dropping 10 degrees over the next hour. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Dec 2019)

The cool change isn't too far off: it's down to about 38, and a long band of rain is headed my way, but probably won't be over me for another 1-2 hours.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Dec 2019)

No frost here this morning. It’s about 5 degrees.

Lots of fun activities planned for today: food shopping, hair cut, clothes shopping.

Shoot me now


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2019)

@LeetleGreyCells i will swap as i have work today and 2moro 

Anyway enjoy the pampering and don't forget your credit cards


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Dec 2019)

Bike to work, i figure if i ride to work via Edinburgh I'll shift most of my xmas excess 

Not a bad few days weather wise, plus the flooding has gone at the river nene.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Dec 2019)

I’m awake ✅
Dogs up✅
tea✅
That’ll do for now.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @LeetleGreyCells i will swap as i have work today and 2moro
> 
> Anyway enjoy the pampering *survive the torture* and don't forget your credit cards


FTFY


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Dec 2019)

I just learned about a type of cloud of which I was previously unaware: pyro-cumulonimbus. 

https://www.news.com.au/national/ns...ive-coverage/236256696a92e76ecbed03dfe6b6ac8e


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> It's minus 32, divide by 9, and times by 5 for a figure in Centigrade.



Or just use the conversion app on your phone.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Dec 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @LeetleGreyCells i will swap as i have work today and 2moro
> 
> Anyway enjoy the pampering and don't forget your credit cards


I'll swap with either of you, I've gotta have a bloody great needle stuck in my arm blood test in an hour


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2019)

Morning.
It looks grey but dry out at the moment .
My back is feeling okay at the moment but was a right pain last night . I'm trying to think why it flared up again . I stayed off my bike but I did a bit of tiling. So whether the crouching down and getting up might have had an effect. I seem to have a bit of a bug and a violent sneeze may have upset things .
I'm going to take things easy today .


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Dec 2019)

It's raining, and the temperature is 28 degrees and still dropping...  No more heatwave (for now, anyway).
Actually, I just checked, and the temperature dropped 8 degrees in 8 minutes!  Now that's what I call a cool change.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Dec 2019)

Dogs walked.
Coffee and the last of the panettone. 
Going for a ride later. 
@Illaveago hope your back is better.


----------



## Threevok (30 Dec 2019)

Back in work again today (and tomorrow)

God knows why. No work and no bosses


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> Or just use the conversion app on your phone.


There's an app for that!!


----------



## Lullabelle (30 Dec 2019)

This cold is so bad I haven't enjoyed the taste of tea for a few days


----------



## Ripple (30 Dec 2019)

I wonder if I will ever get my payslip from my employer. It's been 3 weeks since I was paid and I asked for it many times (phone calls, email, text messages, face to face) and still nothing.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's an app for that!!




Yes, Convert Pad, available in the Play Store.


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2019)

Have opened my chocolate coins, many of which promptly fell on the floor, save one that landed on my chair. It's sunny today.


----------



## Threevok (30 Dec 2019)

The complimentary chocolates continue to arrive at the office

Be rude not to


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2019)

mybike said:


> Have opened my chocolate coins, many of which promptly fell on the floor, save one that landed on my chair. It's sunny today.



They forecast sunny for where I am, I'm out on my bike and could have done with RADAR this morning, the whole ride out has been done in thick fog.


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Now about to have lunch before getting new computer monitor connected up.



I remember a few years ago, we were working as contractors in a BT building with PCs from Canada, when one of our monitors died. I rang the manufacturers helpline for advice, they asked for the serial number and promptly said a replacement would be on its way. I was quite shocked. Always used their monitors since!


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2019)

I've lost the front piece of my leather saddle ! 

I'm wondering where is the last place I'd look so that I can look there first !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Dogs walked.
> Coffee and the last of the panettone.
> Going for a ride later.
> @Illaveago hope your back is better.


Thanks ! It seems a bit better .
My head has gone now ! I can't find a crucial piece of my saddle . I had it yesterday .


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Stick it in a musette and I'll put my arm out the wndow like the token exchange system on railways



That's how American railroads used to hand up orders, although there was a high loop for the engineer, and a lower one for the conductor. May still be done that way in some places.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2019)

Ripple said:


> I wonder if I will ever get my payslip from my employer. It's been 3 weeks since I was paid and I asked for it many times (phone calls, email, text messages, face to face) and still nothing.



You too huh? I got a right load of snark from my former employers last time I called about this, apparently it was my fault that the requested payslip didn't arrive...


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You too huh? I got a right load of snark from my former employers last time I called about this, apparently it was my fault that the requested payslip didn't arrive...


Mine are all on electronic/digital. Seems to make it easier for them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mine are all on electronic/digital. Seems to make it easier for them.



This employer would manage to mess that up.


----------



## Ripple (30 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You too huh? I got a right load of snark from my former employers last time I called about this, apparently it was my fault that the requested payslip didn't arrive...



They don't blame me (at least not yet) but every time I remind them it's the same answer - "Oh you haven't got it? (surprised voice) OK, give us 2 minutes and we will email it to you." Every fekin time.

I also have to remind them to pay my wages. "Oh but we paid you it yesterday! ... Oh we didn't? Really? Oh sorry" blah blah blah. At least I got it next day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2019)

In case anybody has been wondering where @classic33 's avatar has got to over the Christmas period, I discovered yesterday that he's been modelling for a Bristol brewery...


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2019)

I found it !
Picnic over !
It was in a box of cat food sachets !


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2019)

Picnic? Pacnic?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I found it !
> Picnic over !
> It was in a box of cat food sachets !



Obviously.



Illaveago said:


> I've lost the front piece of my leather saddle !



I didn't want to ask earlier to avoid unnecessary suffering, but how exactly do you lose the front of a saddle? This isn't a poor attempt at humour, I'm genuinely confused.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2019)

In other saddle news, my brooks flyer has arrived. Happiness reigns.

Next question: is it wise to put it on the bike ready for a hopefully 100k ride on Wednesday? On the one hand I don't have a Brooks shaped backside, but on the other my last saddle broke in way faster as soon as I started making longer rides. It's also pretty cold right now, so the leather will be harder, but then I'll warm it up as I ride...

Hmm...


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I found it !
> Picnic over !
> It was in a box of cat food sachets !


Well, of course it was!
Fragrant MrsP and I have been to Oxford today, I needed some Scotch Magic Tape, which I purchased from Ryman’s.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2019)

I sat down to read the newspaper an hour ago and ended up having an afternoon nap.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2019)

dave r said:


> I sat down to read the newspaper an hour ago and ended up having an afternoon nap.


And now you can't find the newspaper.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I've lost the front piece of my leather saddle !
> 
> I'm wondering where is the last place I'd look so that I can look there first !



Is it in the bath?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Dec 2019)

I’ve lost count of the number of shops we’ve been in.

The current one seems to be a clothes shop.

They all seem to look alike after a while.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Dec 2019)

Had a lovely sunny winters day for once! It won't stay dry for long if this winter is anything to go by!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Dec 2019)

Hair bobbles, headbands, fluffy pom-poms, fake rings, Minnie Mouse compacts... is there no end to this madness?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Hair bobbles, headbands, fluffy pom-poms, fake rings, Minnie Mouse compacts... is there no end to this madness?



That's you sorted, what is your wife getting?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Dec 2019)

I’ve seen proof of a glitch in the Matrix. Six teenage girls just walked past me. Each had blonde beehives, the same ripped jean-leggings and (what looks to me as) the same top.

Spooky


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Dec 2019)

How many cashiers does it take to change a till roll?

3 + the manager

You think I’m joking...


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ve seen proof of a glitch in the Matrix. Six teenage girls just walked past me. Each had blonde beehives, the same ripped jean-leggings and (what looks to me as) the same top.
> 
> Spooky


All 6 in one pair of jeans ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> All 6 in one pair of jeans ?



I was thinking that myself, but I thought I was pushing it already with my previous comment...


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to ask earlier to avoid unnecessary suffering, but how exactly do you lose the front of a saddle? This isn't a poor attempt at humour, I'm genuinely confused.


My old Brooks leather saddle broke just behind the front set of rivets . I'm attempting a repair by gluing a large piece of leather underneath.
I need to source some large copper rivets now .


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> My old Brooks leather saddle broke just behind the front set of rivets . I'm attempting a repair by gluing a large piece of leather underneath.
> I need to source some large copper rivets now .



Thar sounds interesting. Any chance of some pictures, you never know when that sort of information could be useful.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> All 6 in one pair of jeans ?


Err, that’s just weird. 

No, think clones.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Dec 2019)

There does seem to be a competition for who can have the most rips in their jeans. Male and female categories. The winner so far is someone who had more rips than jeans. I mean, you could see their pants!

I didn’t know where to look. Then my daughter saw it and mentioned it. At the top of her voice!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Dec 2019)

You wait all day for a hipster beard to come and then three all come along at once.

The beard on the last chap was large enough to home a starling and chicks. But still not a hair out of place.

I really dislike shopping centres. What did I do to deserve this


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Dec 2019)

And breathe..... 😌

We have now returned home.

If I have learnt anything today, it’s that there are some very strange people out there.

And if that’s fashion, I don’t want any.


----------



## CharlesF (30 Dec 2019)

Lying in hospital with nothing really wrong with me. The other four patients are glued to a soap on the TV. That’s mundane.

Reading every single new post on here. That’s me entertained.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Dec 2019)

Two last Waitrose mince pies and a huge lug of custard duly demolished, bloody marvelous. You could roll me down to London for the fireworks tomorrow, having eaten a small grocers shop in the past week.
The open road beckons once t'intercity puffs its way out of Euston on the 1st...how much do i miss being on the bike at times like these?


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2019)

Threevok said:


> Back in work again today (and tomorrow)
> 
> God knows why. No work and no bosses




Onanism it is then. A game you can play and win a prize every time plus you're getting paid. 🤫


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> In case anybody has been wondering where @classic33 's avatar has got to over the Christmas period, I discovered yesterday that he's been modelling for a Bristol brewery...
> View attachment 498308



Charon the boatman. 

Who knew classic had a girls name?


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2019)

Busy Reynard again today.

I really needed to saw some logs as the stash in the garage is lower than I'd like. Well, that's the Christmas rush, feeling *bleurgh* plus the sh***y weather for you, I suppose. So spent the morning outside doing that. Logs duly cut and stashed.

After lunch I had a whole raft of little things that wanted doing - none more than a few minutes, but they sucked up most of the afternoon. Also put in a Zooplus order for wet food for the girls as I had a voucher and some loyalty points to use up. I still did manage to start working on a new painting though. It's the first time I've had painting time for a while...

Just planning on spending a quiet evening catching up with things on the i-player.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> And now you can't find the newspaper.



The paper was on my lap where it was supposed to be, its the half hour of this afternoon that I lost that was annoying, I wouldn't mind so much but I only rode 45 miles at a leisurely pace this morning, if I'd ridden a decent distance at pace it would have been more acceptable.


----------



## CharlesF (30 Dec 2019)

More mundanity. 

Boredom has meant that I have posted more in one day than in the whole year. It’s not CC that is boring but me being too busy, usually.

Maybe not so mundane, boredom has meant I created a Need. Not sure if it is new wheels for my 2014 CdF or a Cannondale Topstone 105.


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2019)

CharlesF said:


> Lying in hospital with nothing really wrong with me. The other four patients are glued to a soap on the TV. That’s mundane.
> 
> Reading every single new post on here. That’s me entertained.



Gentle hugs are being sent your way. 🤗


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> You wait all day for a hipster beard to come and then three all come along at once.
> 
> The beard on the last chap was large enough to home a starling and chicks. But still not a hair out of place.
> 
> I really dislike shopping centres. What did I do to deserve this








Full on John Brown, saw one at work today as well, although this is Raymond Massey in _Santa Fe Trail_ (1940). Not one hair out of place, even as he fights to evade Robert E. Lee and his company of soldiers at Harpers' Ferry.





Well, that didn't turn out so well.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> All 6 in one pair of jeans ?


No, these days, one of them would fill 6 pairs of jeans.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2019)

Just been watching the Hairy Bikers on the i-player - they had John Culshaw as a guest. That man's a genius.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2019)

Painkillers have kicked in. Time for me to toodle pipski...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Dec 2019)

Happy new year, all.  I hope it's a good one for you. I'm hoping tonight will be a quiet one in my neighbourhood (it's already 4pm here). I'm worse than an anxious dog on NYE: even a bit of extra noise from nearby parties, and I get upset and stressed. 

Regards,

--- Victor.

P.S. Bonne année.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Dec 2019)

Last day of 2019, that went quick, not a bad morning for the ride in. 
Day off tomorrow, looking forward to that


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Dec 2019)

It’s going to be a fettlin’ morning - two MTBs to check over for the NYD ride tomorrow, brakes to adjust on my daughter’s Frog, and my Fuji to clean including sorting out the front derailleur after it stopped working on Sunday’s ride - riding up every hill on the biggest chain wheel was fun (and there were many).


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2019)

Quite an eventful day ahead for me last day of 2019 and also my last day at current employees after taking up there offer for as many as poss voluntary redundancies 6 weeks ago .

So new decade and a new job ahead 

Have a good day all


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2019)

The Tinybug was throwing up in the night. We're hoping this is a 24h thing that will kindly go away asap.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2019)

Morning !
It is grey here but a moment ago I saw some light orange sky through a break in the clouds .
I don't know what has happened to my settings but when I try to write a post my screen goes beige and it means that I can't use the smiley happy peeps as well !


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Happy new year, all.  I hope it's a good one for you. I'm hoping tonight will be a quiet one in my neighbourhood (it's already 4pm here). I'm worse than an anxious dog on NYE: even a bit of extra noise from nearby parties, and I get upset and stressed.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


I hope you have a better New Year !
I was watching the news of the fires in your country and realised that the red and orange glow in the clouds were from flames and not reflected light .


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> Morning !
> It is grey here but a moment ago I saw some light orange sky through a break in the clouds .
> I don't know what has happened to my settings but when I try to write a post my screen goes beige and it means that I can't use the smiley happy peeps as well !


You need to click on the cog icon in the tool bar.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Dec 2019)

Only just got up, work later but currently sitting here with Frankie two-chews on my lap asleep.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you have a better New Year !
> I was watching the news of the fires in your country and realised that the red and orange glow in the clouds were from flames and not reflected light .


The glow also comes from smoke haze. Just about the entire east coast of Australia is covered in smoke haze, and it colours everything lately. The fires are bad.  The human death count is over 10, and thousands of native animals have died. The property destruction is massive.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Dec 2019)

My list of fettling jobs for this morning may not get all done  I must sort the two MTBs and Frog bike for tomorrow's ride though.

My better half has decided we need to pop to a shop to pick up what we couldn't buy yesterday during our _hours *and hours* _*and hours* of shopping.

I don't know what I've done to upset her to deserve more punishment .


----------



## Threevok (31 Dec 2019)

Meanwhile, back in Wales



> Stuck sheep rescued with sunflower oil in Merthyr Tydfil
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-50952081


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

Threevok said:


> Meanwhile, back in Wales


They'd run out of mint sauce?


----------



## Threevok (31 Dec 2019)

Personally, I was surprised (for Merthyr) that he had to go home to get some cooking oil.

Normally, they would just take some out of the tank of their 4x4


----------



## Threevok (31 Dec 2019)

Finishing at 1pm today. 

So if I don't see you bunch reprobates later - HAPPY NEW YEAR to all


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

Threevok said:


> Finishing at 1pm today.
> 
> So if I don't see you bunch reprobates later - HAPPY NEW YEAR to all


The same to thee and thine


----------



## Ripple (31 Dec 2019)

I'll work in Brighton tonight.


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Dec 2019)

A lovely day today, we went out for a walk to pick up some bits-wiped us both out. Still full of cold


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Dec 2019)

Well, I got lucky: not a peep out of anyone in my neighbourhood all evening, and midnight just passed.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2019)

I'll definitely see all of you bods later for a new year's 

I have spent the morning working on a new painting - Opel Manta 400, 1983 Acropolis Rally.

Now off to have a quick bite of lunch, then off yellow stickering. See you all t'other side!


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2019)

I've just come back from a 12 mile ride . I thought I would go out and try for 750 for this year. It is now 753.
My back is still twinging now and then. I will see if the ride has made it better or not .


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> The Tinybug was throwing up in the night. We're hoping this is a 24h thing that will kindly go away asap.



Tinybug is now sat up in bed, she still hasn't eaten more than a couple of salty sticks but she's managing to drink and not bring it up again.

She's also setting the world to rights with her brother and blowing raspberries at her stuffed Snoopy, so I'm guessing she's on the mend.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Dec 2019)

I’m back from work, it was noisy. Tea and a couple of ironically titled Quality Street, well, they need using up.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2019)

Fifteen minutes to go and that's the end of work for this year. 

Can't decide whether to stop at the chippie or the Chinese for tonight's meal.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Fifteen minutes to go and that's the end of work for this year.
> 
> Can't decide whether to stop at the chippie or the Chinese for tonight's meal.


Chippie.
I’m here to help.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Chippie.
> I’m here to help.


It is the closest to home and I'm on a 'slow' bike today so it would keep warmest...


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2019)

Right, that's it. Just about to shut down the work PC, lock up the building and head home for junk food and a couple of sherbets


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2019)

Preparing for a 100k ride tomorrow to see in the new year. The weather report says -3°c, rising to +3° after midday. Probably not worth taking fingerless gloves.

The goal is to get to a pass in the hills to the south to see in the sunrise at 0815. We shall see...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Preparing for a 100k ride tomorrow to see in the new year. The weather report says -3°c, rising to +3° after midday. Probably not worth taking fingerless gloves.
> 
> The goal is to get to a pass in the hills to the south to see in the sunrise at 0815. We shell see...


Epic! Don't use fingerless gloves or the name will be more of a prophesy than a description.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Epic! Don't use fingerless gloves or the name will be more of a prophesy than a description.



Do you think that works the other way? if I give all my clothes names like "Super fast never tired muscles trousers" will that have the same effect?


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Do you think that works the other way? if I give all my clothes names like "Super fast never tired muscles trousers" will that have the same effect?


Worth a try at least.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2019)

This is what I've been up to. I don't know if it will work out, but I thought I would give it a go .
It is a Brooks B5N from my 1971 Holdsworth.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2019)

Illaveago said:


> This is what I've been up to. I don't know if it will work out, but I thought I would give it a go .
> It is a Brooks B5N from my 1971 Holdsworth.



Thanks for that. Now I understand the problem. 

Not the first time the front fell off something critical.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Dec 2019)

The realization that your e-bike battery is on impulse power...... With 7 miles to go...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Do you think that works the other way? if I give all my clothes names like "Super fast never tired muscles trousers" will that have the same effect?


On a red bike, yes.


----------



## postman (31 Dec 2019)

This has got to be the 2019 Mundane post ever.Near me,they have spent millions on altering road junctions to ease congestion.it is getting mixed reviews.So this morning i went for a walk,to said road improvements.I stayed for 30-40 mins.Standing at various parts of the layout.I can report the following.

Motorists not stopping at lights when they have gone to red.
Motorists stopping when lights are green.
Motorists NEARLY failing to stop when Green man showing and lights at red, at a crossing,i tested that one i had to point to the driver the light colour.
Motorists on mobile phones 
Pedestrian old man crossing on a red man,very dangerous sir.
Motorists in wrong lanes.
Motorists cutting up other motorists because of being in wrong lanes
Lots of horn honking
Cyclist going through a red light.
Two cyclists going the wrong way down a one way street.
Motorists having two wheels in one lane and two wheels in another.


So it will be fun next week when everyone is back at work.

Anyone done anything more mundane than that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On a red bike, yes.



That's alright then.


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2019)

Made a curry for lunch from left over turkey. Far too much turkey for one tho'. feeling stuffed.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

postman said:


> This has got to be the 2019 Mundane post ever.Near me,they have spent millions on altering road junctions to ease congestion.it is getting mixed reviews.So this morning i went for a walk,to said road improvements.I stayed for 30-40 mins.Standing at various parts of the layout.I can report the following.
> 
> Motorists not stopping at lights when they have gone to red.
> Motorists stopping when lights are green.
> ...


Wait until they get it finished, then see what it's like.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2019)

I'm correcting English for some safety notices for woodworking machines for a carpentry college in Rwanda, and one of the instructions is:

"Wear tight clothes".

This could be taken the wrong way.

What they mean is "Wear overalls or clothes that are buttoned up and don't have any toggles hanging of'f them"

How would that be squeezed into a short sentence?


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm correcting English for some safety notices for woodworking machines for a carpentry college in Rwanda, and one of the instructions is:
> 
> "Wear tight clothes".
> 
> ...


"Wear no loose clothing whilst operating this machine"

"No loose clothing to be worn when using this machine"


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> "Wear no loose clothing whilst operating this machine"
> 
> "No loose clothing to be worn when using this machine"



Bingo, that's it. Thanks @classic33.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Dec 2019)

Did walking hill repeats today; good leg, lung and heart workout.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Bingo, that's it. Thanks @classic33.


Supplement with a sign.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Supplement with a sign.
> View attachment 498512



It's on a sign, actually on several: they have one for each of the machines.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Well, I got lucky: not a peep out of anyone in my neighbourhood all evening, and midnight just passed.


Did the fireworks ban make much of a difference this time?


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2019)

Threevok said:


> Finishing at 1pm today.
> 
> So if I don't see you bunch reprobates later - HAPPY NEW YEAR to all



Tara ya nobber.....


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2019)

Well, I battled my way through a veritable avalanche of mince pies, whipping cream, eggs, pork pies and tubs of soup to return to CC-land.

Knackered.

Had scrambled eggs and the last of the prawns for supper.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Tara ya nobber.....


Happy nobber year to all you nobbers too. I've had enough of this decayed decade so I'm off to find my earplugs. It can get bonkersly bangy later on.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2019)

Slight tail wind for the last part of the ride home this evening so the Chinese takeaway won - which was a good choice as it turned out that the chippie wasnt open.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2019)

I need another


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2019)

Happy New Year to everyone !


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2020)

2020 seems much the same as 2019.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

tyred said:


> 2020 seems much the same as 2019.


So far, wait whilst the snow arrives.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2020)

A very Happy New Year to you all, although it's only early evening here. If the dogs wake me up in time, I may mark the New Year. If not, well tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2020)

tyred said:


> 2020 seems much the same as 2019.



Yep, it is so far. My face still fecking hurts.

Happy new year everyone. Time little Reynards were in bed.


----------



## Ripple (1 Jan 2020)

Oh God. Everybody is sleeping.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2020)

Happy new year all.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jan 2020)

Happy New Year everyone! I'd like to say it's a bright new day and I'm raring and ready to go. And while the latter part of the last sentence may be true, it's still very dark outside.

MTB ride this morning! Can't wait! Start the new year as you mean to go on!


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jan 2020)

Accidentally put my alarm on buzzer instead of turning off.... Nearly hit the ceiling when the bloody thing went off

Morning, Happy New Year all, i had a Chinese and a couple of bottles of beer,and finished watching Hinterland series 3 Netflix , superb series. So a very enjoyable new years eve. 


Day off, so hopefully find something to do later.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2020)

Morning.
I have it from a reliable source that it is wet out . I bent down to Stroke Schrodie and got a wet hand !


----------



## Ripple (1 Jan 2020)

I've got 30 minutes left to work and then 2 hours drive home.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Jan 2020)

Ripple said:


> I've got 30 minutes left to work and then 2 hours drive home.


Roads will be quiet, safe journey


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2020)

Happy New Decade folks.

We went out for pizza then to the cinema last night. In bed by 10.30pm.

Kettle is on.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2020)

I feel safe and secure in the knowledge that Schrodie is guarding us ! He is lying on the stairs making sure that no-one gets past .
Even I had to distract him with a tickle in order to get past .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2020)

It looks grey and damp out . Just like last year !


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2020)

Morning all , first miles of 2020 completed let's hope many more to come


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2020)

Bird feeder rookie error discovered and rectified, this morning... 
When I washed and sterilised all the various tubes and fixings, I'd put one tube back in downsideup!! I'd been wondering why my mealy worm and sunflower hearts weren't being eaten (even by the squirrels). 
Normal tit, robin & starling population have now returned 


And, in bin news, our recycling was collected, this morning, but no garden waste collection for another fortnight.


----------



## Ripple (1 Jan 2020)

I'm at home. No accidents while driving but next time I will have a short sleep in my car if I will feel so sleepy.


----------



## postman (1 Jan 2020)

In four mins i will make a phone call.This will lead to an eight mile walk.I might be gone sometime.We have ordered a track pump and it is in town,sadly i have just found out there is no bus running today.Having not been on the bike since August,the shame,i don't fancy cycling in.I am going to time myself.See you all later.Much later.Why not wait till tomorrow i hear you ask.Well it is a birthday pressies and i need it first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (1 Jan 2020)

Feline crimes; Breaking and entering.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2020)

Didn't sleep well, but hey ho... It's cold and grey here.

Dropped off a couple of beers at my neighbour and am about to have some lunch.

Plan on spending the afternoon working on my Opel Manta painting.


----------



## postman (1 Jan 2020)

I'm back oh boy i still have it.Door to door one hour.Then a latte and a walk back.Stopped off in Meanwood for two more latte's,and shush quiet a whisky Monkey Shoulder oh that was superb smooth and soft just like honey.A real great morning out.Oh and one hor or so back,minus the time in the bar.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2020)

I'm baking blueberry muffins.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2020)

I’ve been busy today.


----------



## postman (1 Jan 2020)

Postie is rockin with Alexa and the Village People,Go West.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2020)

I've put my art stuff away for the day - even with a daylight lamp, there comes a time to stop.

Just sitting down with a  and a slice of lemon drizzle cake.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> I’ve been busy today.



Were you off to exotic locations again?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2020)

I dropped a piece of toast earlier and it landed _butter side up_.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I dropped a piece of toast earlier and it landed _butter side up_.


Was it the last slice of bread though?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Was it the last slice of bread though?



No. 

Personally I think it was a glitch in the Matrix programming, or a break in the space time continuum... num.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> No.
> 
> Personally I think it was a glitch in the Matrix programming, or a break in the space time continuum... num.


The "Five Second Rule" observed?


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Were you off to exotic locations again?



ummm. No. 



Andy in Germany said:


> I dropped a piece of toast earlier and it landed _butter side up_.



shut the front door!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I dropped a piece of toast earlier and it landed _butter side up_.



It's gonna be a good year.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> It's gonna be a good year.


Not if he keeps dropping his toast.


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2020)

I cooked some sausages for tea.


----------



## Ripple (1 Jan 2020)

You can do what you want but I'm going to sleep.

Yes, again.

6 am shift tomorrow ... (_yaaaawn_)


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

tyred said:


> I cooked some sausages for tea.


Drop the last one on the floor?


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Drop the last one on the floor?


Of course not


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

tyred said:


> Of course not


Not like someone else with their toast then!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I dropped a piece of toast earlier and it landed _butter side up_.


I propose a suchlike toast to all for the new year!


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2020)

I've just had a bowl of spicy tomato soup followed by a camembert and chutney sandwich.

And no, before anyone asks, I didn't drop any of it on the floor.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> And no, before anyone asks,* I didn't drop any of it on the floor.*



My word @Reynard; you haven't _lived_...


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word @Reynard; you haven't _lived_...


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2020)

Does the collective operate the 5 second rule?


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yep, it is so far. My face still fecking hurts.
> 
> Happy new year everyone. Time little *Reynards were* in bed.


What - there's two of you? No wonder you get the best of the yellow sticker bargains


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jan 2020)

I’m away to my bed. See ya in the morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2020)

I rode about seven miles and change this afternoon. Trails were nearly deserted. Decent weather, about 7C but windy. Sunny as well, though.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> What - there's two of you? No wonder you get the best of the yellow sticker bargains



Well, there's me, and there's a complete set of drawings for a 1997/98 Champ Car chassis...


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2020)

Time to settle down with a  and MOTD.

Arsenal won 2-0 tonight.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2020)

I am about to make a pizza with ham, mushroom, and mozzarella for myself and Mrs. GA.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am about to make a pizza with ham, mushroom, and mozzarella for myself and Mrs. GA.


Any pineapple?


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2020)

I think not, with the mushrooms.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2020)

Right, painkillers have kicked in. Time for me to tootle off to bed.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, painkillers have kicked in. Time for me to tootle off to bed.


Just keep yer "tootling" down.


----------



## rikki (2 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I dropped a piece of toast earlier and it landed _butter side up_.


Always lands _butter side up _if you butter both sides


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2020)

rikki said:


> Always lands _butter side up _if you butter both sides


Best butter the crust as well, just to be absolutely sure.


----------



## rikki (2 Jan 2020)

My ex used to (and probably still does) add butter to the inside edge of her toast after taking a bite.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2020)

Up an at ‘em this morning. Well, I’ve got my tea.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2020)

Morning. Another grey day . I hope it stays dry.


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Jan 2020)

Back to normal, all the xmas decs are put away and back to the mundane life..


I need to lay off food for a month


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2020)

I forgot to mention that I put our cardboard and plastic recycling bin out !


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2020)

A month with the lurgy and persistent cough. Seen GP this morning and now in Xray at Hospital. At least no messing about as I'm supposed to be in Prague next week.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2020)

Lazy start to the day here , but got the Christmas decorations to take down and stash away in the loft later .


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2020)

Christmas! That was soooo last week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jan 2020)

Beautiful Daughter has now recovered from her tummy bug.

This morning she was absolutely fascinated at how a magnesium tablet dissolves in water.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jan 2020)

In other news, I would like to point out that this morning has been free of any gravitational induced toast-related incidents


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, I would like to point out that this morning has been free of any gravitational induced toast-related incidents


I can’t tell you what a relief that is.


So I won’t.


----------



## Threevok (2 Jan 2020)

Back in work

It doesn't seem that long ago 

Wait a minute though


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2020)

fossyant said:


> A month with the lurgy and persistent cough. Seen GP this morning and now in Xray at Hospital. At least no messing about as I'm supposed to be in Prague next week.



Mrs F not happy I haven't got anti-biotics, but I suppose why give them if an xray will show any issues up. Although xray is probably more costly, its got to be better than issuing anti-biotics given the long term bug resistance that is developing. I'm not one thats had antibiotics for anything other than surgery.

Results back in upto a week according to hospital, but GP said usually guick. I'll chase Tuesday as I fly on Thursday first thing.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Jan 2020)

Happy New Mundanity to you all! Here's a classic tune from my Mundane Megamix, pp pickers, featuring the line "and I've run out of pale ale"...🎼🎸


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO5GWJJP3FM&safe=active


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Happy New Mundanity to you all! Here's a classic tune from my Mundane Megamix, pp pickers, featuring the line "and I've run out of pale ale"...🎼🎸
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO5GWJJP3FM&safe=active



Talking of dough, I'm on 47 bus in search of some good sourdough. Beer and bread, where would I be without yeast?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2020)

I have re-jigged my stash of chocolate and biscuits. The last of the old stuff has been put in a basket at the front of the cupboard and the chocolates I acquired on clearance last week are boxed up and put at the back of the cupboard. I probably have a two year's supply. Oops. 

In other news, the zooplus order for food and a new scratch post has been delivered.

Going to knock off for lunch in a bit. Now that all the prawns and scallops have been eaten, lunch will probably involve pork pie and cheese.  I may have smoked salmon as well.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Lazy start to the day here , but got the Christmas decorations to take down and stash away in the loft later .



Mine always stay up till Twelfth Night.

In fairness, I only put them up a few days before Christmas.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> Christmas! That was soooo last week.



Still four days to go. We're only on Nine Ladies Dancing...


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Happy New Mundanity to you all! Here's a classic tune from my Mundane Megamix, pp pickers, featuring the line "and I've run out of pale ale"...🎼🎸
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO5GWJJP3FM&safe=active




They play that when the bangers come out on the short ovals


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Jan 2020)

Taking advantage of the few dry days, I've given the conifers the trim they should have had at the end of the summer. Really will have to consider having them taken down. It's getting tougher to manage them the older I get 😩


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2020)

I had some very fine pork pie for lunch - the one layered with chicken and ham and seasoned with thyme. And some camembert.

Scratch post is assembled and already has the girls' approval.

Have finally broken into the stash of Christmas marzipan (stuffed with plum compote and covered in dark chocolate) and am having some with a


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2020)

I have a headache.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, I would like to point out that this morning has been free of any gravitational induced toast-related incidents


They didn't levitate to the ceiling ?


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2020)

Beans and sardines on toast for tea. Scraping the bottom of the cupboard. I must go grocery shopping tomorrow.

I must admit it was simple, tasty and in reality reasonably healthy!


----------



## Ripple (2 Jan 2020)

Oh dear. It looks like I will run out of my medication. Not good.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> They didn't levitate to the ceiling ?



Not yet, but I'll keep trying...


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> They didn't levitate to the ceiling ?




Do you think he lives here? 







Die Welt Steht Kopf in Trassenheide, Usedom

https://traveleering.com/top-upside-houses-planet/


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Happy New Mundanity to you all! Here's a classic tune from my Mundane Megamix, pp pickers, featuring the line "and I've run out of pale ale"...🎼🎸
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aO5GWJJP3FM&safe=active



As used by Spedeworth as the parade lap music for the bangers on the short oval. As was "I was Kaiser Bil's Batman" by Whistling Jack Smith for the Hot Rods


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> Do you think he lives here?
> 
> View attachment 498783
> 
> ...


That's an extreme version of an "upside down" house.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2020)

Ooops.

I don't think this was meant to happen...


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2020)

Nut crackers cracked!


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2020)

It’s raining, I still have a headache, I am going to bed. See you in the morning with a cuppa.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> As used by Spedeworth as the parade lap music for the bangers on the short oval. As was "I was Kaiser Bil's Batman" by Whistling Jack Smith for the Hot Rods




Already mentioned... 

Then there's this... 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXJPOMrXaWA


P.S. I have numbers on my... socks...


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Nut crackers cracked!


As painful as it sounds?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> As painful as it sounds?



I dunno... 

But my fingers are still stinging.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I dunno...
> 
> But my fingers are still stinging.


Cracking your fingers?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Cracking your fingers?



It felt like it when they snapped... But no, just some very stubborn walnuts that I'd foraged.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> It felt like it when they snapped... But no, just some very stubborn walnuts that I'd foraged.








Next time?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 498785
> 
> Next time?



I was thinking about using the small vice that I've got on my workbench...


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I was thinking about using the small vice that I've got on my workbench...


Machine?


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2020)

I've just caught up with 3 pages of mundanity.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooops.
> 
> I don't think this was meant to happen...
> 
> View attachment 498784



Thats not a Park nut cracker...

I love my Park pizza cutter, and my Hope bottle opener.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> It felt like it when they snapped... But no, just some very stubborn walnuts that I'd foraged.



Tea towel and a rolling pin is what Mrs F uses.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2020)

Managed to get the outside Xmas lights down. Had to pull the brand new icicle lights to bits as they were full of rain water. Total crap quality from B&Q. Already had two sets of lights this year that wouldn't work from the box from them.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jan 2020)

Just listening to the local radio phone in prog. A bloke's moaning because his travel insurance for a month in Cambodia is £150. I think that's fairly reasonable. No 'free' EU hospitals (yes i know about Brexit,but you know what i mean),it's full of landmines,snakes,contactable diseases etc etc! I thought it would've been about 3 to 5 hundred quid.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Talking of dough, I'm on 47 bus in search of some good sourdough. Beer and bread, where would I be without yeast?


On a low carbohydrate diet, DAMHIKT.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Talking of dough, I'm on 47 bus in search of some good sourdough. Beer and bread, *where would I be without yeast?*


On the number 49 bus?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Jan 2020)

It's 1450 here and 31 degrees. The forecast maximum is 36.5, but tomorrow should be a bit cooler, so as heatwaves go, this one is quite bearable. Meanwhile, though, Australia continues burning, and the smoke has travelled all the way to (and covered) New Zealand. There's enough smoke to more than cover the entire UK, and Canberra has air quality worse than Delhi at the moment. I read in the papers today that a woman died in Canberra from the smoky air: apparently she suffered respiratory distress.  Melbourne air quality is still OK, though. Up north in the states of NSW and Qld, commuter cyclists are being forced to wear face masks for cycling.

I'm back at work on Monday, so only about 2.5 days of leave left. It was enough, though, because I'm definitely ready to go back. I've replaced the wheels on my road bike that I use for commuting, and the bike is now over 1kg lighter, so I'm looking forward to using it. I paid more for the wheels than I usually spend on wheels for this bike, and got lighter tyres than the old pair, and I've saved about 1.25kg on weight because of it.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Jan 2020)

... and it's now 29 in and 35.5 out.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Jan 2020)

... and now 29.7 in and 36.7 out. 

I mowed some grass today and yesterday, but I'll need to clear some dead leaves from part of my front yard, because the leaves are completely dry and I'm afraid they'll start burning while I'm at work. The sooner I get the leaves into one of my plastic garbage bins and out of the sun's rays, the better. Then I'll need to do some pest control, because the ants love it when I clear the leaves from that area: the bare ground seems to encourage them, for some reason.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jan 2020)

Dank breezy mild.... But its Friday and i finish at 12.30

Cant wait to shift all the xmas excess, i feel a little portly


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2020)

I’m up, I’m pleased to report that I do not have a headache. The kettle is on, and earl grey tea is beckoning .

I’m not sure what the rest of the day holds.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> I’m up, I’m pleased to report that I do not have a headache. The kettle is on, and *earl grey tea is beckoning* .
> 
> I’m not sure what the rest of the day holds.



If you're getting messages from the tea I think you should go back to bed anyway.

I mean, I drop toast occasionally, but I don't think it's trying to communicate with me...


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2020)

Morning. It is grey and damp out . They forecast some sunshine this afternoon . 

I'm getting a bit confused . Tapping on things is becoming a bit hit or miss . Sometimes when I tap on the like symbol little faces pop up and at other times they don't . It's like my tablet has developed a brain of it's own and is becoming bolshy.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Jan 2020)

Well that was a bit toasty: it reached 36 degrees today, and is now (at 8pm) about 32.5 and slowly dropping. 

What I said earlier about the air quality in Melbourne may be incorrect: our meteo people are saying the air quality in Melbourne may get worse, as more bushfire smoke heads this way. Hopefully I won't have to wear a mask for my bicycle commutes, but I have my possessions, unlike some poor people out there. I'll be making a few donations to some bushfire related charities soon, I just haven't yet decided which ones.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you're getting messages from the tea I think you should go back to bed anyway.
> 
> I mean, I drop toast occasionally, but I don't think it's trying to communicate with me...


The term beckoning was metaphorical. It may interest you to know that this morning I am using loose leaf tea as opposed to a tea bag. 



Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is grey and damp out . They forecast some sunshine this afternoon .
> 
> I'm getting a bit confused . Tapping on things is becoming a bit hit or miss . Sometimes when I tap on the like symbol little faces pop up and at other times they don't . It's like my tablet has developed a brain of it's own and is becoming bolshy.


That happens on my mobile too, I preferred the old site software.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jan 2020)

I hope the weather clears up I'm due a short day at work


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Well that was a bit toasty: it reached 36 degrees today, and is now (at 8pm) about 32.5 and slowly dropping.
> 
> What I said earlier about the air quality in Melbourne may be incorrect: our meteo people are saying the air quality in Melbourne may get worse, as more bushfire smoke heads this way. Hopefully I won't have to wear a mask for my bicycle commutes, but I have my possessions, unlike some poor people out there. I'll be making a few donations to some bushfire related charities soon, I just haven't yet decided which ones.



My Aunt has been evacuated and at least one of her adult sons from their homes. Their house is still standing but some neighbours not so lucky. Sounds and looks like a terrible situation from the News.


----------



## Ripple (3 Jan 2020)

I just have eaten a big bowl of porridge.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jan 2020)

Catching up with GCN videos.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Well that was a bit toasty: it reached 36 degrees today, and is now (at 8pm) about 32.5 and slowly dropping.
> 
> What I said earlier about the air quality in Melbourne may be incorrect: our meteo people are saying the air quality in Melbourne may get worse, as more bushfire smoke heads this way. Hopefully I won't have to wear a mask for my bicycle commutes, but I have my possessions, unlike some poor people out there. I'll be making a few donations to some bushfire related charities soon, I just haven't yet decided which ones.


Are you covered by insurance out there ?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> The term beckoning was metaphorical. It may interest you to know that this morning I am using loose leaf tea as opposed to a tea bag.
> 
> 
> That happens on my mobile too, I preferred the old site software.


That's good to know . I thought that I might be losing another marble !


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> The term beckoning was metaphorical. It may interest you to know that this morning I am using loose leaf tea as opposed to a tea bag.



My word, I think that may be a little advanced until I've mastered the toast/gravity interface.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2020)

Gas men digging up the pavement across the road this morning


----------



## Speicher (3 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Gas men digging up the pavement across the road this morning



Would please stop wandering around, trying to look busy?


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2020)

Travel Ex Exchange services have been hit by a virus... Ah that's why on-line currency ordering at Tesco wouldn't work. Went down to the local store, 'sorry only got £50 of Czech cash in, everything is down and don't know when it will be back'. Went to local Post Office - 'oh it's a better rate if you order on line for click and collect' - like 10% better... So ordered on-line to collect near work, not near home.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Gas men digging up the pavement across the road this morning



Day do dat don't day


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2020)

Dogs walked, going out in a minute.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you're getting messages from the tea I think you should go back to bed anyway.
> 
> I mean, I drop toast occasionally, but I don't think it's trying to communicate with me...



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in4twK_duPA

It is a Sign.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jan 2020)

Apologies, but this is not mundane at all. We're going to the cinema this afternoon! I think it's been two years since we last went. Looking forward to it 

Please resume the mundanity....


----------



## mybike (3 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> Happy New Decade folks.
> 
> We went out for pizza then to the cinema last night. In bed by 10.30pm.
> 
> Kettle is on.



You're a year early. I thought we had this sorted 20 years ago.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2020)

I always Wellingborough was a classy place just been to the local tip to drop some stuff off and I parked next to a Bentley Mulsanne S


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Day do dat don't day


Well they dug a big hole and now disappeared


----------



## Threevok (3 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well they dug a big hole and now disappeared



They'll finish in on Monday by lunchtime, then start another to finish on Tuesday etc

I used to work for them


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP has purchased a rowing machine.


----------



## Threevok (3 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP has purchased a rowing machine.



You can get a machine for that now ??

Me and Mrs V argue the old fashioned manual way


----------



## Threevok (3 Jan 2020)

Just seen an email, unavailing the new England Rugby Shirt

Surprisingly, it's white with O2 on it


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I always Wellingborough was a classy place just been to the local tip to drop some stuff off and I parked next to a Bentley Mulsanne S


Top Gear were right ! It's probably come straight from Q&B's.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2020)

I've done my first lot of miles for the year. 9.3 miles. It was a bit sunny so I thought I would take advantage of the fine weather.

I think I will quit now while I'm ahead !


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well they dug a big hole and now disappeared



Have you checked they didn't just fall in?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2020)

Error: Too many people.

This CC member has just been socialising with people for several hours.

Introverting process is running... please come back later.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2020)

Ran a bunch of errands this morning. Somehow managed to buy a load of stilton, double gloucester and xmas-packaged nuts on YS... 

Had sausage rolls for lunch.

Hauled logs.

Worked on my rally car painting. A bit of fun involved,as I was doing paint spatters by flicking the bristles of a paint-loaded toothbrush. I did it in the bath to containerise the mess. My Opel Manta now looks suitably dirty.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2020)

fossyant said:


> Thats not a Park nut cracker...
> 
> I love my Park pizza cutter, and my Hope bottle opener.



No... It was an el-cheapo that came with a basket of nuts I'd acquired on YS about four years ago.

I don't think they're meant to be particularly long-lasting - the quality of the casting and finishing is pretty pants. I do have other more suitable (and sturdy) nut crackers however.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jan 2020)

The days are definitely longer. When I get up in the morning and look out at the rain it is less dark this week. I wish the B’s in that holiday house inflicted on us would turn off these flaming flashing lights. They started in November and will probably go for at least another month.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2020)

Time to slope off and make some yorkshire pudding batter...

Sausage & stuffing toad in the hole tonight.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jan 2020)

I’ve had my dinner.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jan 2020)

I have returned from the cinema.

Enjoyed it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> Whad’ya see?


The new Star Wars. I've always loved the Star Wars films. Had to watch The Last Jedi last night to make sure I remembered it properly ready for this new instalment . Predictable, but hugely enjoyable


----------



## postman (3 Jan 2020)

I think I have just posted my first reply on here via my phone.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> I think I have just posted my first reply on here via my phone.


Where did you do that we can't see it?


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> I think I have just posted my first reply on here via my phone.


Recieved and over.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Have you checked they didn't just fall in?



No we watched them drive away


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2020)

I see that there is a thread " Cycling Goals !"

Well! That puts a new spin on moving the goal posts !


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I see that there is a thread " Cycling Goals !"
> 
> Well! That puts a new spin on moving the goal posts !


Try cycling whilst carrying them


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2020)

Lexi has the zoomies... 

Toad in the hole and baked beans kinda really hit the spot after all the poncy holiday nosh.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2020)

Time for a  and some old Top Gear Rally Reports that I found lurking on the tube of you...


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2020)

It's time little Reynard was nestled snug in her bed
While visions of rally cars danced in her head
Their wonderful drivers so lively and quick
Even if Toivonen's Ascona drove like a brick...

Nunnight one and all...


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2020)

Time for some miles , thinking of heading towards @Drago country  I doubt the passport will be required


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Jan 2020)

Melbourne is having variable weather again. Yesterday at this time (about 4:30pm) it was mid 30s, but now it's about 20, and only reached 27 earlier today. Tomorrow it will only reach about 18. Bye bye, heatwave! 
( _for now!_  )


----------



## Ripple (4 Jan 2020)

Good morning world !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2020)

Morning. I have made 2  and am looking out of the window. There is a patch of sky that is gradually becoming lighter. It is slowly changing from light blue to beige.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2020)

I might have a coffee this morning, on the other hand I might not.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jan 2020)

Lemsip taken, next is coffee, then off into the wide blue yonder, it feels like an e-bike day


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2020)

I decided on tea. Good decision. I have a pile of dogs.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jan 2020)

Bikes and gear are loaded up all ready for the kids’ CX race. New venue, event run by our own club. Excited 😃


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Jan 2020)

I spent my Friday afternoon off cutting back my hedges. 
Chainsaw all the ivy and lower everything by 2feet.

Fence now need repairing 3posts gone "neighbours side" as the ivy was holding it up. 
I now have a considerable heap of green waste to cut up and dispose of. 

Milton Keynes hospital visit this afternoon.... Cant wait


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Bikes and gear are loaded up all ready for the kids’ CX race. New venue, event run by our own club. Excited 😃



Brilliant have fun


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well they dug a big hole and now disappeared





Andy in Germany said:


> Have you checked they didn't just fall in?




I'd look into it if I were you.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I'd look into it if I were you.


There I was, a-digging this hole
A hole in the ground, so big and sort of round it was
There was I, digging it deep
It was flat at at the bottom and the sides were steep
When along, comes this bloke in a bowler which he lifted and scratched his head
Well we looked down the hole, poor demented soul and he said Do you mind if I make a suggestion? Don't dig there, dig it elsewhere
Your digging it round and it ought to be square
The shape of it's wrong, it's much too long
And you can't put hole where a hole don't belong I ask, what a liberty eh
Nearly bashed him right in the bowler Well there was I, stood in me hole
Shovelling earth for all I was worth
There was him, standing up there
So grand and official with his nose in the air
So I gave him a look sort of sideways and I leaned on my shovel and sighed Well I lit me a fag and having took a drag I replied I just couldn't bear, to dig it elsewhere
I'm digging it round co's I don't want it square
And if you disagree it doesn't bother me
That's the place where the holes gonna be Well there we were, discussing this hole
A hole in the groud so big and sort of round it was
Well it's not there now, the ground's all flat
And beneath it is the bloke in the bowler hat And that's that


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2020)

Beautiful Daughter threw up again in the night and now she can't go to a friends birthday party

She is a very unhappy small person.

Lots of cuddles and reading of stories and probably bicycle touring videos will be required today.


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> There I was, a-digging this hole
> A hole in the ground, so big and sort of round it was
> There was I, digging it deep
> It was flat at at the bottom and the sides were steep
> ...




Bernard Cribbins


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2020)

I've just had to dash to put my clothes on and then to rush round and put my recycling box out which wasn't there for the bin men not to collect !


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2020)

Seeing as I've still got the lurgy and my blood O2 has been around 92% I may do some maintenance on the FS MTB later, with the fan heater on in the garage. Could do with greasing frame bearings, jockey bearings, headset bearings and wheel bearings. Quite therapeutic.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2020)

I've just had some minced fly flavoured porridge ! .
It's no wonder they were selling it cheap .


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2020)

Just did nine minutes on the rowing machine that the Fragrant MrsP bought yesterday. That’s got the heart rate going!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> Just did nine minutes on the rowing machine that the Fragrant MrsP bought yesterday. That’s got the heart rate going!



How far did you get?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Jan 2020)

I've only just realised that the 'off' smell of the air in the house today is due to bushfire smoke.  It's everywhere in Melbourne at the moment, and I can't escape it even indoors, I can only minimise it by keeping doors and windows shut. It's still in the low concentrations, though: the nearest air quality index readings I can find would put my suburb at roughly 50 on the air quality index scale, which is on the border between 'good' and 'moderate'.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Jan 2020)

No wonder there's smoke in the air: the map in the link below shows just how widespread the fires in the state of Victoria are: 
http://emergency.vic.gov.au/respond/#

It doesn't have any data for the rest of the country, though, hence the lack of symbols at the Victoria / NSW border.

I just found the corresponding NSW map, which is even scarier, because it shows that all those fires and emergency warnings in Victoria are small compared to the scale of the NSW ones. 
https://www.rfs.nsw.gov.au/fire-information/fires-near-me


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Jan 2020)

The large heap of ivy has been through the mower and given me a lovely heap of mulch for the garden. 
Took me nearly 2hrs to chomp it all, gave up on the shredder after a short while.. Life's to short


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2020)

Snow here. Just an inch or so, it may melt today. I live near enough to the Great Lakes (150 miles) that I sometimes get the lake effect snow. Right about 0C here now, so the snow is quite wet and it is sticking to all the tree branches.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2020)

I moved a whole load of stacked timber this morning, sorting out the stuff that needs cutting up for firewood and re-stacking the rest.

Had a cheese & onion pasty and baked beans for lunch. The pasties were a bit meh, won't be buying them again.

Now going to spend the afternoon with the FA Cup coverage and working on my Opel Manta painting.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've just had some minced fly flavoured porridge ! .
> It's no wonder they were selling it cheap .



Post-Christmas clearance acquisition?

Better off making plain porridge and wanging in a handful of sultanas and grate some fresh nutmeg on top.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jan 2020)

Back from the CX. Best course we have had - from both rider and spectator points of view. Kids loved it. We could see everything (well, 95% which is about 50% more than usual). Ground hard underfoot, cold but dry conditions, some fabulous riding from the competitors. 

Very enjoyable.


----------



## postman (4 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> I might have a coffee this morning, on the other hand I might not.


 I am going out for a walk.I am going to wear one glove.The weather man said it might snow but on the other hand it might not.


----------



## postman (4 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Where did you do that we can't see it?


Front room of a house in Goosnargh near Preston


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2020)

I’ve been in the garage this afternoon doing this. I’m cold so I’ve come in.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've just had to dash to put my clothes on and then to rush round and put my recycling box out which wasn't there for the bin men not to collect !



I read about that in Bin News Weekly, you never think it'll happen to someone you know.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP is out, I’m having cheese and biscuits....sshhhh...secret squirrel.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> *Mo * sorting out the stuff that needs cutting up for firewood and re-stacking the rest.
> 
> Had a cheese & onion pasty and baked beans for lunch. The pasties were a bit meh, won't be buying them again.
> 
> Now going to spend the afternoon with the FA Cup coverage and working on my Opel Manta painting.



Yeah I've got a load of timber to shift too.


----------



## Lullabelle (4 Jan 2020)

Still feeling rough with this damn cold, last night we went out for a walk, only about 1 hour but felt wiped out when we got back. Mind you, it was the best night's sleep I have had for ages.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I read about that in Bin News Weekly, you never think it'll happen to someone you know.



I'm glad it wasn't the _Daily Trash_, I'd have thought less of you as a person if you read _that _sort of paper.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2020)

Going to finish my  then put some presentable clobber on (i.e. not the onesie I'm currently sporting) and will mosey off to Tesco to see what's to be had on clearance / yellow sticker.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Jan 2020)

Time to put the festive season's menus away, so tonight's dessert will be coconut and cardamom rice pud. Nom.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2020)

Fish and chips for tea and then fresh pineapple and cream.

Earlier I visited Charlie the kitten I found under the shed a few weeks ago, he’s doing very well, and is growing. Absolutely delightful so he is.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP is out, I’m having cheese and biscuits....sshhhh...secret squirrel.


Go on, tell us how you cooked the squirrel! We won't tell anybody so it'll stay secret.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Go on, tell us how you cooked the squirrel! We won't tell anybody so it'll stay secret.


You’re not catching me out with that old ruse.


----------



## postman (4 Jan 2020)

Do you know,if Benny had been named Steve and Bjorn named Dave The group would have been named ASDA


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2020)

I've got chocolate cake.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got chocolate cake.


You swine!


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got chocolate cake.


Only the one?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> You swine!



Mwahahaaaa...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Only the one?



Well, there _were _two... until a few minutes ago.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, there _were _two... until a few minutes ago.


Now?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Now?



Nom, Nom, Nom... What?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Nom, Nom, Nom... What?


Gone!


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2020)

I will be trying out some new bedding tonight.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got chocolate cake.


Taxi to Mr. Germany's please


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Taxi to Mr. Germany's please



Too late.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Taxi to Mr. Germany's please



You *could* hop on the train to Casa Reynard.

I have chocolate cheesecake, chocolate brownies, four boxes of mince pies and two bags of doughnuts...


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Too late.


I knew I should have bought that odd looking Delorean of that nice Doctor


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> You *could* hop on the train to Casa Reynard.
> 
> I have chocolate cheesecake, chocolate brownies and two bags of doughnuts...


For that lot I'd run to the train, not hop


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2020)

Loads to be had in Tesco tonight. I had to practice restraint. 

But I did get some nice bits to make an admiral's pie tomorrow. Amongst a few other items...


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> For that lot I'd run to the train, not hop



You might make the last train to Ely if you hurry... 

Do you like nuts and crisps? I might have cleaned out the clearance on those...


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> You might make the last train to Ely if you hurry...
> 
> Do you like nuts and crisps? I might have cleaned out the clearance on those...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm7t3mHsdBM


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2020)

Crisps - yes, nuts - no. I've seen what they can do to metal so I'm not risking them on my teeth!

And as I post this, the last train from Felixstowe to Ipswich has just left Trimley station so you'll have to wait for tomorrow for the feeding of the 5,000 (given my appetite)


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Crisps - yes, nuts - no. I've seen what they can do to metal so I'm not risking them on my teeth!
> 
> And as I post this, the last train from Felixstowe to Ipswich has just left Trimley station so you'll have to wait for tomorrow for the feeding of the 5,000 (given my appetite)



I guess I could use a bit of help...  There's the chocolate mountain to chip away at as well...


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I guess I could use a bit of help...  *There's the chocolate mountain to chip away at as well...*


Anything near the 30lb mark?


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I guess I could use a bit of help...  There's the *chocolate *mountain to *chip *away at as well...


Ooohhh - Chocolate chips as well 

Unfortunately my plans for Sunday will mean youll have to scoff the lot alone, unless you can get to Halesworth for around 11am?


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anything near the 30lb mark?



It probably tops that by a good margin...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2020)

I may have drunk too much. It happens. I'll still wake up really early though.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> It probably tops that by a good margin...


I'll save mine for later then. Start on yours.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Ooohhh - Chocolate chips as well
> 
> Unfortunately my plans for Sunday will mean youll have to scoff the lot alone, unless you can get to Halesworth for around 11am?



I'll probably be stumbling out of bed to face the day at 11 am... This girl needs her beauty sleep, don't you know 

Will be doing admiral's pie for supper though - with salmon, smoked haddock, scallops and jumbo king prawns. You're welcome to drop by.  Failing that, I can crank up my trebuchet...


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll probably be stumbling out of bed to face the day at 11 am... This girl needs her beauty sleep, don't you know
> 
> Will be doing admiral's pie for supper though - with salmon, smoked haddock, scallops and jumbo king prawns. You're welcome to drop by.  Failing that, I can crank up my trebuchet...


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 499030



Oh yeah!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 499030


So that's how you catch flying fish!


----------



## Speicher (5 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Loads to be had in Tesco tonight. I had to practice restraint.
> 
> But I did get some nice bits to make an admiral's pie tomorrow. Amongst a few other items...



That pie has my name on it!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Jan 2020)

Good news for the bushfires. In Melbourne today, it's about 12 degrees and about 12:30pm, and much-needed rain is on its way to the fires.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Good news for the bushfires. In Melbourne today, it's about 12 degrees and about 12:30pm, and much-needed rain is on its way to the fires.
> 
> View attachment 499032


Here's hoping it helps matters.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Here's hoping it helps matters.


I noticed the number of red triangles (emergency warnings) in the fire map I posted yesterday has decreased in the main fire area far to the east of Melbourne, but that was before the rain arrived.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I noticed the number of red triangles (emergency warnings) in the fire map I posted yesterday has decreased in the main fire area far to the east of Melbourne, but that was before the rain arrived.


Maybe ease the work of those fighting the fires, and prevent any further losses.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Jan 2020)

It was 36.5 on Friday, and has only reached 15 today, and I'm feeling the (relative) chill. The light rain today has partly reduced the smoky smell, but it's still present. It will be in the mid 30s again by Thursday, and so the rollercoaster continues...


----------



## Ripple (5 Jan 2020)

A student came into our office - "I locked myself out, could you let me in into my room". 
Us: "Ok, what's your flat number?"
Student: "I don't know".
Us: "What's your room number?"
Student: "I don't know".
Us: "How long you've been living in your flat?"
Student: "Since September".
Us: "And you don't know your flat number?
Student: "I don't remember it."

Luckily he had his ID with him so we were able to find out what's his flat number. And he wasn't drunk.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Jan 2020)

Ripple said:


> A student came into our office - "I locked myself out, could you let me in into my room".
> Us: "Ok, what's your flat number?"
> Student: "I don't know".
> Us: "What's your room number?"
> ...


Fortunate then that the future prosperity and peace of our nation is not in his hands. Wait ... 😭


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2020)

Ripple said:


> A student came into our office - "I locked myself out, could you let me in into my room".
> Us: "Ok, what's your flat number?"
> Student: "I don't know".
> Us: "What's your room number?"
> ...


He should do well in exams !


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jan 2020)

Morning. Kettles on, got to go to work later.


----------



## Ripple (5 Jan 2020)

Many students are ok, but some of them are


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2020)

Morning. 
I got it from a reliable source that it is damp out ! . He did reward me with some chin rubs though . 

I'm just about to go and make another . Anyone want one ?

Answers on a postcard .


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2020)

Morning all what's happening today


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Jan 2020)

Seems ok today in Peterborough, the good lady has asked if we can go out on the bikes.. Absolutely we can  xmas excess is strong in that one, be glad when she takes all the chocolates to work... Bloody chocoholics


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jan 2020)

Off to the pub for breakfast, glad I did 38 MTB miles yesterday so it's a guilt free full English


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jan 2020)

Ripple said:


> A student came into our office - "I locked myself out, could you let me in into my room".
> Us: "Ok, what's your flat number?"
> Student: "I don't know".
> Us: "What's your room number?"
> ...


Not too sure, I know where my mate lives but I have no idea of the address, other than the road name, for that matter no idea of my daughters house number either, the son is easy as it's the same as our, which is.................


----------



## Ripple (5 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Not too sure, I know where my mate lives but I have no idea of the address, other than the road name, for that matter no idea of my daughters house number either, the son is easy as it's the same as our, which is.................



Well it looks suspicious when a person claims he lives in that room but he doesn't know the address after living 4 months here. Students accommodations aren't peaceful places and it's our responsibility who we let in. Bad things had already happened here.


----------



## Ripple (5 Jan 2020)

And we just have had 2 ambulances arrived at our site.


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> It was 36.5 on Friday, and has only reached 15 today, and I'm feeling the (relative) chill. The light rain today has partly reduced the smoky smell, but it's still present. It will be in the mid 30s again by Thursday, and so the rollercoaster continues...



This came up on my facebook page this morning, and I recon it gives some sense of scale.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jan 2020)

The police have just been round, all latex gloved up. Some one tripped up and banged his head.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2020)

My desk is a mess.

Again.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My desk is a mess.
> 
> Again.


A bit slobby ain’t ya?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jan 2020)

Police have been back round to look at our cctv. Didn’t find nuffink.

you ain’t got nuffin’ on me copper.


----------



## Ripple (5 Jan 2020)

Ripple said:


> And we just have had 2 ambulances arrived at our site.



Girl too drunk and her boyfriend worried too much. All is ok.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> A bit slobby ain’t ya?



I'm a _creative artist_. You just don' understand art. 

So there.



CarlP said:


> Police have been back round to look at our cctv. Didn’t find nuffink.
> 
> you ain’t got nuffin’ on me copper.



Besides, my desk maybe messy, but I'm not the one "helping the police with their enquiries".


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm a _creative artist_. You just don' understand art.
> 
> So there.
> 
> Besides, my desk may be messy, *but I'm not the one "helping the police with their enquiries".*


Yet!


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Jan 2020)

Ripple said:


> Girl too drunk and her boyfriend worried too much. All is ok.


Good to hear that no-one was seriously ill or injured, however, the cost to the NHS of the ambulance call out Is a little concerning, given the circumstances.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> That pie has my name on it!



Woah there.... Let's step back a moment.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I got it from a reliable source that it is damp out ! . He did reward me with some chin rubs though .
> 
> I'm just about to go and make another . Anyone want one ?
> ...


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Jan 2020)

Best laid plans and all that.. 

Had a lovely retinal migraine this morning so decided to have a walk at Fineshade wood. 
Wander round Go Outdoors, and then tidy the hedges in the garden after Fridays cut back with the chain saw. 

The wife is happy... This is very worrying


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2020)

I overslept massively... Oops.

Anyways, I bashed veggies and tatties for tonight, had a very fine lunch of pork pie, followed by sourdough bread with somerset brie and stilton, two  and a couple of clementines.

After lunch I picked up a crate of kindling, emptied and reset the mousetraps in the garage, and am now sitting watching the Merseyside derby on the telly, pootling around on the internet and putting the finishing touches to my Opel Manta painting.

And it appears I will be feeding the 5000 with my fish pie tonight.


----------



## Speicher (5 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Woah there.... Let's step back a moment.




Please note that I am a Vice Admiral!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> And it appears I will be feeding the 5000 with my fish pie tonight.



Doors open at half 7 for an 8pm sitting.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2020)

I have finished my Opel Manta painting, but I have to keep it taped to the board until the morning at the very least, while the paint I sprinkled with salt to give a gravel-type effect takes the time to dry.

Then's the time to think about what my next art project might be...


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jan 2020)

I’m back from work, I have tea. That is all, carry on.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> Please note that I am a Vice Admiral!



Well I am a freestyler. I thumb my nose to you.

We could share......


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Well I am a freestyler. I thumb my nose to you.
> 
> We could share......



At least you don't bite your thumb at her.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have finished my Opel Manta painting, but I have to keep it taped to the board until the morning at the very least, while the paint I sprinkled with salt to give a gravel-type effect takes the time to dry.
> 
> Then's the time to think about what my next art project might be...



interesting that the Salt method works on paintings as well: I've seen it used for rust effects on models, although I never used it myself.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> At least you don't bite your thumb at her.



Ooooh, now that would've been an insult... 

Romeo and Juliet, I do believe...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> interesting that the Salt method works on paintings as well: I've seen it used for rust effects on models, although I never used it myself.



Only with watercolour - you sprinkle it on wet (but not sopping wet) paint, and it lifts the pigment out, giving a speckled effect. Downside is it can take ages to dry...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2020)

I've been wrestling with our Christmas tree! It didn't want to go back into it's box .


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've been wrestling with our Christmas tree! It didn't want to go back into it's box .



They rarely do


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Doors open at half 7 for an 8pm sitting.


Why did I only find out about this at just gone 10pm?


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have finished my Opel Manta painting, but I have to keep it taped to the board until the morning at the very least, while the paint I sprinkled with salt to give a gravel-type effect takes the time to dry.
> 
> Then's the time to think about what my next art project might be...


Ari Vatanen, 1989 or 1990 Paris - Dakar in a Peugeot 405T16. Use sandpaper as a base for added authenticity


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Ari Vatanen, 1989 or 1990 Paris - Dakar in a Peugeot 405T16. Use sandpaper as a base for added authenticity


What about the Budgie ?


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> What about the Budgie ?


They can create the dunes, although you may need more than one well fed budgie to get a good sized dune


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Why did I only find out about this at just gone 10pm?



Trebuchet it is, then... Want steamed veg (carrots, sprouts, green beans) with that?


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Ari Vatanen, 1989 or 1990 Paris - Dakar in a Peugeot 405T16. Use sandpaper as a base for added authenticity



Wasn't '89 or '90 the year his car got nicked?

If you haven't yet read it, I'd highly recommend Ari's autobiography.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Trebuchet it is, then... Want steamed veg (carrots, sprouts, green beans) with that?


Thanks for the offer, but it's too late. Sausages (Craskes Norfolk recipie from the CoOp), baby potatoes & peas were had earlier. Also I'm up for work in 7 hours so if you could arrange for a bowl of porridge to be flung in this direction for about 05:45 instead...


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2020)

My cycling shoes still aren't dry and need a whole load of mud, gravel & deal leaves removing from the soles & cleats after traipsing around graveyards as part of today's ride. Good job I've got a spare pair or two.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Thanks for the offer, but it's too late. Sausages (Craskes Norfolk recipie from the CoOp), baby potatoes & peas were had earlier. Also I'm up for work in 7 hours so if you could arrange for a bowl of porridge to be flung in this direction for about 05:45 instead...



Could always stash a portion in the freezer for another day... 

I can also do croissants, if you like...


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2020)

Time for bed, the little one said...


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time for bed, the little one said...


..."Roll Over", so they all rolled over...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2020)

I guess that makes me early fallout. Anyhow, one load of laundry under way.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jan 2020)

I’m up, the kids are up and it’s another school day.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2020)

Morning.
This morning Schrodie decided to annexe the position on the cupboard where our small Christmas tree stood .


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jan 2020)

First day back in the office, it's already not a good one


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Jan 2020)

I've got PMHT , that's post migraine head today... yuk..
Be keeping out the way of everyone today.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jan 2020)

Good morning. I don’t have anything to report this morning, it’s far to interesting for this thread.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2020)

The laundry is now in the tumble drier. It's a Miele one so it probably won't catch fire. And the recycling bag has been emptied.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2020)

Laundry rehabilitated except for one recalcitrant sock which rolled itself into a ball and resisted the Miele's drying force. Time out on the radiator for that naughty chap.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jan 2020)

I’ve just spent 11 minutes on the rowing machine.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> I’ve just spent 11 minutes on the rowing machine.


Has peace and harmony been resumed ?


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Laundry rehabilitated except for one recalcitrant sock which rolled itself into a ball and resisted the Miele's drying force. Time out on the radiator for that naughty chap.



The little bastard.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2020)

I've just come back on my bike . I wasn't too sure about going at first as the wind is gusting quite a bit . 
I eventually got to my brother's in Lacock . It was a struggle . It wasn't the wind chill factor , but the wind pushing me backwards factor ! It felt like I had done twice the mileage .
The ride back was a lot easier , but I almost ended up as part of someone's meat pie . I was going round a roundabout. A car shot out from the left in front of me followed by a large food van!  I couldn't believe that he wasn't slowing down!  It was a good job my brakes worked otherwise I would have made a very large dent in the side of his van .


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2020)

I had meant to go to the tip this morning, but a friend dropped by just as I was shoving the bits I wanted to take into the car. So provided him with a brew and some biskits and we set the world to rights for a bit. After he left, I cleared up the Christmas decs instead.

Will go to have some lunch in a bit, then I shall go to the tip this afternoon. Will also drop into the art shop to pick up some more black card so that I can mount the photos I ordered for my archive when they arrive, and need to swing by either Boots or Wilko to get a new bottle of Beconase.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've just come back on my bike . I wasn't too sure about going at first as the wind is gusting quite a bit .
> I eventually got to my brother's in Lacock . It was a struggle . It wasn't the wind chill factor , but the wind pushing me backwards factor ! It felt like I had done twice the mileage .
> The ride back was a lot easier , but I almost ended up as part of someone's meat pie . I was going round a roundabout. A car shot out from the left in front of me followed by a large food van!  I couldn't believe that he wasn't slowing down!  It was a good job my brakes worked otherwise I would have made a very large dent in the side of his van .



Eeeeeeeek!!!


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2020)

Oh, and I put my blue recycling wheelie bin out, and the black bag.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Ari Vatanen, 1989 or 1990 Paris - Dakar in a Peugeot 405T16. Use sandpaper as a base for added authenticity



Not the Dakar, but I found this for you... Hang onto your hair... 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxDz0Z066NI


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jan 2020)

I’ve just got back from Sainsbury’s, there are NO Porcini mushrooms in stock. Not even for ready money. 😠


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not the Dakar, but I found this for you... Hang onto your hair...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxDz0Z066NI




Keep your eye open for Jimmy???


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2020)

I've just had a fire safety check*. They weren't too pleased about a fire door jammed open by the Brompton.

*Social housing, innit!


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2020)

Mid way through taking Christmas down and stashing it in the attic for another year


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not the Dakar, but I found this for you... Hang onto your hair...


This is one of my favourite clips


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jan 2020)

Our internet connection just went off for 20 minutes or so.

Finally solved it with a combination of bad language and waggling the coaxial cable.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Keep your eye open for Jimmy???



Jimmy McRae, his team mate at Opel, I'm assuming.

There were three works Mantas on the 1983 Rothmans Manx. Toivonen & Gallagher won.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2020)

Right, off to the tip with a carload of garden waste and one broken 4ft scratch post.


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jan 2020)

Apparently getting drunk at Christmas is a competitive sport


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> I’ve just got back from Sainsbury’s, there are NO Porcini mushrooms in stock. Not even for ready money. 😠



Our local didn't have any peppers on Saturday


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our internet connection just went off for 20 minutes or so.
> 
> Finally solved it with a combination of bad language and waggling the coaxial cable.


The technical solution. I like it


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The technical solution. I like it



I think a new cable will be needed soon.

Or a hammer.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Or *a hammer*.


The connoisseur’s technical solution.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The connoisseur’s technical solution.



Absolutely.

The stage tech in my last job suggested that attitude was why I'm a Cabinet Maker and he's a technician.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2020)

Have filled up on Admiral's pie and am now watching the footy.

So far, it is not going well...


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2020)

Oh, and my finished Opel Manta painting... 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ive-been-painting-again.243960/page-8#post-5842463


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our internet connection just went off for 20 minutes or so.
> 
> Finally solved it with a combination of bad language and waggling the coaxial cable.


I hope you were using German bad language so that the cable knew how upset with it you were.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I hope you were using German bad language so that the cable knew how upset with it you were.



German is an exceptionally good language in which to swear...


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> German is an exceptionally good language in which to swear...


Just wish I could remenber more of it from when I took it as a CSE subject at school (passed with a grade 1 = grade 'C' at O level)


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jan 2020)

The swear words are always among the first you learn whenever you study a new language...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have filled up on Admiral's pie and am now watching the footy.
> 
> So far, it is not going well...



The pie disagrees with you?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> The pie disagrees with you?



No, not the pie, the football...  Well, the first half, anyways.

We squeezed through into the 4th round of the cup by the skin of our teeth. Now that's nostalgia, 1-0 to the Arsenal...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Just wish I could remenber more of it from when I took it as a CSE subject at school (*passed with a grade 1 = grade 'C' at O level*)



If it's any consolation, so did I. I also failed it as AS level...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> No, not the pie, the football...  Well, the first half, anyways.
> 
> We squeezed through into the 4th round of the cup by the skin of our teeth. Now that's nostalgia, 1-0 to the Arsenal...



Shouldn't have eaten so much straight before football: that was never going to end well.


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2020)

I received a Christmas card today which was posted on December 18th!

Takes the total Christmas Cards received tally to three for 2019. I sent six.....


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our internet connection just went off for 20 minutes or so.
> 
> Finally solved it with a combination of bad language and waggling the coaxial cable.



Our internet connection is down, I'll be talking to the provider in the morning, it was down when we got back from the club, tapping this out on the phone using mobile data.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> If it's any consolation, so did I. I also failed it as AS level...



Oh dear... mumble, mumble, mumble...

I got an A for my German GCSE...


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Shouldn't have eaten so much straight before football: that was never going to end well.



Well, there is the traditional footy chant...

o/~ Who ate all the pies... o/~


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2020)

Thought about dessert but am too full. So just a  it is, then.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Mid way through taking Christmas down and stashing it in the attic for another year


Good way to spend Epiphany, They took them down at work today as well. On an industrial scale.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2020)

Staying awake is becoming a challenge, so I'm going to slope off to bed.

Nunnight.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jan 2020)

Mornin’ up and at ‘em this morning, well I’m drinking earl grey. I hope to finish building my Raleigh Scorpio today.🤞


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jan 2020)

Not a bad morning, breezy drying day..


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not the Dakar, but I found this for you... Hang onto your hair...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxDz0Z066NI



A Lancia Integrale owner friend of mine sent me this..


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Our internet connection is down, I'll be talking to the provider in the morning, it was down when we got back from the club, tapping this out on the phone using mobile data.



We're back online, it came back on just before I was going to ring them having been off all night.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2020)

Morning.
We have broken cloud here at the moment . The ground is wet from some rain we had earlier . At least I can see some blue sky overhead . 

In other news I am expecting a bike frame shaped box to arrive within the next few days .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2020)

I've been up the garden to beed the firds!


----------



## postman (7 Jan 2020)

Well it's time to say goodbye.No no not from here.The waist line,pounds and pounds i tell you have crept up on me.Christmas,New Year Son's birthday meal.So very shortly i shall dive in to the garage get out the mountain bike,change the tyre,put said bike on the turbo and i shall try to do a few mins exercise.Then a few exercises with the weights.2020 i intend to do some good cycling.Las year passed me bye,i did too much for other people.this year is my year.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've been up the garden to beed the firds!


What kinds of firds? Flackfirds, flue tits and rofins?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh dear... mumble, mumble, mumble...
> 
> I got an A for my German GCSE...



Well, there's always one.

I got a '2' in my German exam for my carpentry training, which is equivalent to a "B" in the British system,but that was in 2014, after fourteen years in Germany.

I've often wondered what it would be like to do a GCSE German exam again, but I'd horrendously embarrassed if I didn't get a good grade...


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> What kinds of firds? Flackfirds, flue tits and rofins?



Let's hope there are no Fuzzards lurking about to prey on them then. 

And don't give them any Fread, because it is bad for them, apparently.


----------



## Threevok (7 Jan 2020)

Talking of birds, we had one in the trees outside last night, that sang all night long. He was still at it when I left this morning.

Night-shift Nightingale ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2020)

Threevok said:


> Talking of birds, we had one in the trees outside last night, that sang all night long. He was still at it when I left this morning.
> 
> Night-shift Nightingale ?


If it was a damp night, probably a backblird.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2020)

I saw a Chaffinch and a Black cap in our garden the other day .

When it comes to the day for the survey there probably won't be any around .


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2020)

Hauled firewood, shoved the xmas dec boxes up on the loft, scanned some stuff and liberated the cat carriers from the garage and wiped them down a bit. I have to take the girls for their annual MOT and boosters later.

There are sausage rolls for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2020)

Threevok said:


> Talking of birds, we had one in the trees outside last night, that sang all night long. He was still at it when I left this morning.
> 
> Night-shift Nightingale ?



Robin, most like.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hauled firewood, shoved the xmas dec boxes up on the loft, scanned some stuff and liberated the cat carriers from the garage and wiped them down a bit.* I Have to take the girls for their annual MOT *and boosters later.
> 
> There are sausage rolls for lunch.


Fail on emissions!


----------



## postman (7 Jan 2020)

I have begunned.Five mins on turbo then two lots of weights and a forty min walk.Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2020)

Rather international lunch, just now.. 
Tomato soup, a toasted bagel, some buttered French Stick and two Welsh Cakes..


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> I have begunned.Five mins on turbo then two lots of weights and a forty min walk.Let's see how long this lasts.


3/4 of an hour


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Rather international lunch, just now..
> Tomato soup, a toasted bagel, some buttered French Stick and two Welsh Cakes..



Our lunch is always international, rather by definition.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Fail on emissions!



Have you ever stood behind a farting cat?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2020)

Blue recycling bin has been emptied.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> I have begunned.Five mins on turbo then two lots of weights and a forty min walk.Let's see how long this lasts.


Apparently until the 19th which is the day when most give up on their New Year's Resolutions. If you last longer, well done you!
Article on News.com.au


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have you ever stood behind a farting cat?



When I was a kid one of my parents cats would sometimes fart in its sleep, we'd smell it, look round and the cat would have a grin on its face.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Apparently until the 19th which is the day when most give up on their New Year's Resolutions. If you last longer, well done you!
> Article on News.com.au



Which is why I generally don't bother making resolutions - it doesn't mess with your head LOL


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Apparently until the 19th which is the day when most give up on their New Year's Resolutions. If you last longer, well done you!
> Article on News.com.au



So I can give up in 12 days?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have you ever stood behind a farting cat?



Not for very long.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not for very long.



I always maintain that I could loan out my two to the fuzz for riot control... I'd make a mint!


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2020)

Anyways, need to go play "catch the cats" and head off to the vets with them.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jan 2020)

Horizontal rain here and ferries off. Looked out a short time ago to check that the bins put out yesterday were still there and noticed with horror that the front grass could do with a cut. The bins will not now be emptied until Friday apparently as lorry broken down again.


----------



## Threevok (7 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Robin, most like.



Well I wish Batman would take him back. He's keeping me awake


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jan 2020)

I have spent some of the morning and most of the afternoon finishing building that bike. It is finished, done, sorted, completed, concluded, fulfilled and realised. Fin.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> I have spent some of the morning and most of the afternoon finishing building that bike. It is finished, done, sorted, completed, concluded, fulfilled and realised. Fin.


Photo?


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Photo?


Read all about it here


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2020)

Back from the vet. My wallet is £93 lighter, but both Poppy and Lexi passed their MOTs with flying colours.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2020)

Threevok said:


> Well I wish Batman would take him back. He's keeping me awake



If Batman is occupied, I can send Madam Lexi - she'll find Robin rather snacky...


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> If Batman is occupied, I can send Madam Lexi - she'll find Robin rather snacky...



Catwoman then?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> Read all about it here



Just did: a lovely restoration. I hope it rides as well as it looks.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2020)

Run a marathon ! 
If just the thought of it didn't kill me, I would die from boredom doing it !


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Run a marathon !
> If just the thought of it didn't kill me, I would die from boredom doing it !



Until I've seen a runner actually enjoying themselves, it's a sport I've declined to take up.


----------



## postman (7 Jan 2020)

Mundane news.What with being away for Xmas and again 2nd Jan,i have just enjoyed catching up with many posts that i missed.But now i say goodnight as i am orf to see my old neighbour George a few hours nattering.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Run a marathon !
> If just the thought of it didn't kill me, I would die from boredom doing it !


Yup, it’s boring, in the last five years I’ve run 12 half marathons, 1 full marathon & 1 Ultra marathon, previous to that I’d never run to the toilet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> Yup, it’s boring, in the last five years I’ve run 12 half marathons, 1 full marathon & 1 Ultra marathon, previous to that I’d never run to the toilet.



My goodness. Wouldn't indoor plumbing be easier?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have you ever stood behind a farting cat?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2020)

Didn't bother cooking tonight. Had a very nice cold platter instead, with cranberry-topped pork pie, sausages, stilton and a rather fine goats milk camembert.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2020)

Morning!
Must remember . Mustn't eat or drink !
Got to go off for a blood test in a few minutes .
Why is it when you have to have a fasting blood test you seem to fancy things ? Doh!


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> Must remember . Mustn't eat or drink !
> Got to go off for a blood test in a few minutes .
> Why is it when you have to have a fasting blood test you seem to fancy things ? Doh!


Good luck , have a big breakfast on the way home.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Jan 2020)

Morning,very mild day in Peterboroughshire..
Rain in the air


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2020)

I very nearly forgot that it's bin day, today!! 😮
I was doing my morning ablutions when I spotted an orange flashing light through the bathroom window on the road behind us.

Phew, just in time! (mind you, we could get away with one collection per 6 weeks, normally, I reckon)


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2020)

Our bin day was yesterday , but they didn’t turn up.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2020)

It's Wednesday so that means Mr parcel force will be here later


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> Our bin day was yesterday , but they didn’t turn up.


I presume you'll be penning a stiff letter to the Council!!?


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I presume you'll be penning a stiff letter to the Council!!?


I shall be standing outside the town hall with a banner.


----------



## postman (8 Jan 2020)

It must have been windy last night.Our neighbours green bin was on it's side down his back garden and four green plastic chairs all blown over.I never heard a thing.Estimated damage going to cost millions .


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2020)

Sat watching the birds and a rat all munching away on our bird feeder's , they are all so polite letting each other take it in turns


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2020)

I managed to put our rubbish bin out before going to have my blood test.
My bike frame shaped parcel didn't arrive yesterday. So I am sat here looking at every van which goes by with anticipation !


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2020)

May I use this Mundane News forum to post a ' vague post '? Good, here goes.

'Sigh' FFS!


----------



## Threevok (8 Jan 2020)

Currently munching on a Lincoln - the understated and largely forgotten hero of the biscuit barrel


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> 'Sigh' FFS!


I share your pain, I know the feeling


----------



## postman (8 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> So I am sat here looking at every van which goes by with anticipation !




Yodel Hermes.

And if that does not work start singing.

I'll get my coat.


----------



## postman (8 Jan 2020)

I have had ten mins on the turbo a little time with the weights but best of all i fettled Mrs Postman's Kona bike.Added a bike rack pumped up the tyres,cleaned the frame.It is a beautiful bike hardly ridden when bought four years ago or so.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2020)

I got lucky on yellow sticker over the festive period, ergo I have spent the morning slicing fruit for marmalade. 

Gingered 3 fruit (clementine, lemon & lime) if you want to know.

I will be having lunch shortly - more than likely similar to last night's supper.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Jan 2020)

22000 steps so far today, cut all the grass at work, walked to the Drs twice for work and done some weeding, Tshirt weather..sweating like a good un


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jan 2020)

It's Middle Son's Birthday, and Beautiful Wife has made another super chocolate brownie cake with extra icing.

If I'm feeling reckless I may have _two slices_ before bedtime.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2020)

I'm fuming !!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm fuming !!!!!!!!



I'll just have the one slice then, if it bothers you.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm fuming !!!!!!!!


I guess it didn’t turn up then? 😠


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> I guess it didn’t turn up then? 😠


It did but not as I expected !


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2020)

Fruit is all processed and cooked. Will leave overnight and make the marmalade tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's Middle Son's Birthday, and Beautiful Wife has made another super chocolate brownie cake with extra icing.
> 
> If I'm feeling reckless I may have _two slices_ before bedtime.



Wish Middle Son a happy birthday from all of us girls here chez Casa Reynard xxx


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It did but not as I expected !



Oh, botheration...


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's Middle Son's Birthday, and Beautiful Wife has made another super chocolate brownie cake with extra icing.
> 
> If I'm feeling reckless I may have _two slices_ before bedtime.


Would that be top and bottom slices?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2020)

Chinooks just overflown, low at that.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2020)

I am sitting down with a  and the last of the dark chocolate-covered and plum-filled marzipan things.

Kind of  that they're eaten as they're soooooooooo


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Chinooks just overflown, low at that.


What have you done now?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> What have you done now?


Nothing yet. Besides they just carried on, headed South down the valley.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Jan 2020)

Another waxing from MG's Ultimate Mundane Megamix...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjPhzgxe3L0


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2020)

Lovely supper... 

Hoisin duck, sesame noodles and stir fried veggies (onion, red pepper, carrot, courgette and chestnut mushrooms)

Piggy Reynard.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Fruit is all processed and cooked. Will leave overnight and make the marmalade tomorrow.


All round to Reynard's on Sunday. Bring your own toast


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper...
> 
> Hoisin duck, sesame noodles and stir fried veggies (onion, red pepper, carrot, courgette and chestnut mushrooms)
> 
> Piggy Reynard.


Braised leeks with Saffron, Cider and assorted white beans for me and my folks, followed by Lemon Sorbet.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jan 2020)

Unexpected bit of luck on the yellow sticker** front on the way home. I'd stopped at the CoOp for a loaf of bread & some butter but came home with an additional 6 packs of chocolate crunch biscuits, 2 packs of Kit Kat lemon drizzle flavour bars & 2 packs of Kit Kat white chocolate pieces for an extra £1.

**strictly speaking they were silver stickers indicating items past their best before date, but perfectly edible for only 10p each


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> All round to Reynard's on Sunday. Bring your own toast



It will have to be Sunday - I'm judging at a cat show on Saturday.  

One person on the show committee makes the most amazing sausage rolls, so guess what I'll be having for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Braised leeks with Saffron, Cider and assorted white beans for me and my folks, followed by Lemon Sorbet.



The leeks and beans sounds lovely - needs a good bread to mop up those pan juices though.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Unexpected bit of luck on the yellow sticker** front on the way home. I'd stopped at the CoOp for a loaf of bread & some butter but came home with an additional 6 packs of chocolate crunch biscuits, 2 packs of Kit Kat lemon drizzle flavour bars & 2 packs of Kit Kat white chocolate pieces for an extra £1.
> 
> **strictly speaking they were silver stickers indicating items past their best before date, but perfectly edible for only 10p each



Ah yes, you're East of England Co-op - I've seen bits about the 10p scheme on the local news. Wish Central England Co-op would do that...

Brilliant spot btw, bet you're well chuffed with those.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah yes, you're East of England Co-op - I've seen bits about the 10p scheme on the local news. Wish Central England Co-op would do that...
> 
> Brilliant spot btw, bet you're well chuffed with those.


Oh yes - the only disappointing thing is that I only had £4 in loose change on me and that was all I could get. Loads more of the white Kit Kats left behind and one empty pack in my bin


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jan 2020)

I may get 2-4 inches of rain Friday overnight, the weather folks say. I'm so glad that is not falling as snow, it would be a major blizzard. Probably will be, for some people.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I may get 2-4 inches of rain Friday overnight, the weather folks say. I'm so glad that is not falling as snow, it would be a major blizzard. Probably will be, for some people.


I'd prefer snow to rain.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Oh yes - the only disappointing thing is that I only had £4 in loose change on me and that was all I could get. Loads more of the white Kit Kats left behind and one empty pack in my bin



Return visit tomorrow, huh? 

A couple of years ago, I ducked into a Co-op in London to get out of the rain while waiting for a bus, and came out with several bars of Dr Oetker chocolate - dark (70%) and milk (35%) at 35p a bar. Says it's for cooking, but it's just really good quality chocolate. Scoffed nearly half a bar of the milk choccy while I was out and about, and then went back and completely cleaned them out on the way home. 

I think my haul equated to around thirty 200g bars...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Jan 2020)

*Random bizarre thought of the day:*
Can you take out an insurance policy against shonky insurance policies? Or am I putting the space/time continuum in jeopardy for even suggesting such a thing?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> *Random bizarre thought of the day:*
> Can you take out an insurance policy against shonky insurance policies? Or am I putting the space/time continuum in jeopardy for even suggesting such a thing?


There's a Shonky "Award".
https://www.choice.com.au/shonky-awards


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2020)

Morning.
Ooh! Clear blue sky overhead at the moment.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2020)

In other news . Our dustbins weren't collected yesterday ! 

I'm wondering if this could be an Agatha Christie Hercule Poirot type mystery ?


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2020)

Morning. The chips away man is here. I haven’t had my tea yet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2020)

Morning from Germany. Lots of phone calls to make today to prospective employers, also to the chamber of commerce to ask if they'll kindly get their collective backsides into gear to process my certificate of "Exemption" to be a trainer in a college. 

Normally I'd have to pay about 1500€ to for a part time course to be a trainer and get a course for about ten weekends over a year. I'm supposed to be exempt from this because I did a two year full time course covering all the same ground in about ten times more depth, and then some. This means they can only charge 50€ for a certificate. they don't like people doing this, so they're making a "two to three" week process last about a quarter of a year in the hope I'll go away.

Bureaucrats are bureaucrats, wherever you go...


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2020)

New word of the day, for me. Shonky. 
It it like Donkey, but with one less leg?


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2020)

Or should that be one leg fewer? 🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Or should that be one leg fewer? 🤔



Or a donkey crossed with a Shetland Pony?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> New word of the day, for me. Shonky.
> It it like Donkey, but with one less leg?


Maybe it's a wonky donkey.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Or a donkey crossed with a Shetland Pony?


Wouldn't that be a donkland shetty? 🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2020)

Interrupting this factinating discussion on taxonomy, I've just had an interview invitation.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2020)

Green bin day


----------



## Threevok (9 Jan 2020)

Our Green bin collection is now two days late.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2020)

In April, I guess, our garden waste bin will not be free. The amount I put in it, I doubt I'll be paying out for it! 
I compost most stuff, anyway..


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2020)

The chips away man has gone, he couldn’t do the repair after all. I’ve had a cup of tea, but I didn’t put enough milk in my Special K so it was a bit dry.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> The chips away man has gone, he couldn’t do the repair after all. I’ve had a cup of tea, but I didn’t put enough milk in my Special K so it was a bit dry.


You've just reminded me of the book ''Goodbye Mr Chips.''


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2020)

I’ve been out, but I’m back now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> I’ve been out, but I’m back now.



What, _again_?


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2020)

Made the marmalade this morning - had five jars plus a generous dollop.

The dollop ended up on my lunchtime toast. 

I now have to empty, re-bait and reset the mousetraps in the garage, and when I've done that, I need to wrap the little specials I've got for Saturday. I always like taking a few little somethings to give to the cats that tickle my fancy when I'm judging.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2020)

It was a good job I went out for a ride this morning as it has been tipping down this afternoon .

I just woke up from a nap just a few minutes ago .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jan 2020)

I planned to go out on a ride this morning as it looked a beautiful day... until you looked at the trees which were almost horizontal as the wind was blowing so hard


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2020)

It's been blowing a hoolie here too. Cats didn't want to go out.

Everything that wanted doing is now done, and I now have a  and a bag of crisps. Don't need to do too much in the way of cooking tonight as there is still fish pie left, and there are some green beans and shredded leeks that I can just pop in the steamer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2020)

I tidied the desk this afternoon

I also cleaned my glasses.

Sociableness is looming.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2020)

Today hasn’t been a total waste of time, I managed a 7 mile bike ride, I fitted a bolt to the side gate, the doggies were walked, and I made cup cakes with lemon and lime drizzle topping.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Jan 2020)

Will we be seeing you on the GBBO some time? Oh and I found a nice Surrealism video...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8J6HJEmN8M&t=2s


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Made the marmalade this morning - had five jars plus a generous dollop.
> 
> The dollop ended up on my lunchtime toast.
> 
> I now have to empty, re-bait and reset the mousetraps in the garage, and when I've done that, I need to wrap the little specials I've got for Saturday. I always like taking a few little somethings to give to the cats that tickle my fancy when I'm judging.



You're catching mice to give to cats?


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jan 2020)

A three legged donkey is in fact a wonkey.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jan 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You're catching mice to give to cats?


with some fava beans and a nice Chianti.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jan 2020)

I’ve had three cup cakes this evening.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2020)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You're catching mice to give to cats?



Well, I just drop the trappage on the drive and they're always gone by the morning. Waste not, want not. Someone's getting a free dinner at any rate.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I planned to go out on a ride this morning as it looked a beautiful day... until you looked at the trees which were almost horizontal as the wind was blowing so hard



I got a 54 miler in this morning, when I came out the cafe to ride home the wind had dropped and it was quite pleasant


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2020)

My ears are bunged up with snot.

I am now rather herd of herring.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> My ears are bunged up with snot.
> 
> I am now rather herd of herring.


Snot in your ears, how'd you decide which one to blow?


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jan 2020)

Quite windy here, gusts to 45 mph.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2020)

Off to Hamble later to see a man about a boat


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Jan 2020)

Half day, and its Friday😄... Biking with son in law tomorrow, still got a headache but not a migraine thankfully.
Must be a lurgy bug


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jan 2020)

I’ve just had a cup of Whitards English Breakfast Tea. Good morning folks, I hope all is well with you, yours and all about you.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2020)

Morning.
It looks like a nice day here with clear blue sky and the Sun starting to rise.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It looks like a nice day here with clear blue sky and the Sun starting to rise.


Same here but cold, only 3-4 degrees, might venture out for a short one, around lunch


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> A three legged donkey is in fact a wonkey.


One of the Grand Daughters has adopted a 3 legged Cat, she resisted the suggestion by her Dad to call it Tripod.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Same here but cold, only 3-4 degrees, *might venture out for a short one, *around lunch


Will that include a walk or bike ride?


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Will that include a walk or bike ride?


I already have a short one but this will include a ride, in fact I'm going to stop typ


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jan 2020)

One of the advantages of leaving the fridge door open overnight is that the butter spreads really easily this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2020)

It has clouded over !


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I already have a short one but this will include a ride, in fact I'm going to stop typ


I never knew you had a short one


----------



## Speicher (10 Jan 2020)

Last century at College I learnt how to do Shortarm Tryping, in English and …...….in French...…. and Spanish. 😊


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2020)

Someone left the Post It notes 90 degrees out of kilter, hence me now having a note with the sticky edge down the side, not across the top!


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jan 2020)

Cauliflower and cheddar cheese soup for lunch.


----------



## postman (10 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> One of the advantages of leaving the fridge door open overnight is that the butter spreads really easily this morning.




It must have been a lite spread.


----------



## postman (10 Jan 2020)

Oh dear.Feeling very tired this morning did not sleep well.So it might be the reason i could not remember where the car was parked this morning,as i came out of the supermarket.I was pushing the trolley up and across two lanes of cars.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> One of the advantages of leaving the fridge door open overnight is that the butter spreads really easily this morning.



The disadvantage is that you have to scrape it off the bottom of the fridge...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jan 2020)

Trying to concentrate on other things and not rush downstairs to open the big box from Rose in the garage...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The disadvantage is that you have to scrape it off the bottom of the fridge...


We had to have a new fridge late last year. To me, a fridge is a fridge. However, this new one does have one clever, but simple idea: an alarm that sounds if the door is left open too long.

Perhaps I’m too easily impressed. It has saved us from a pool of butter on two occasions so far though


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We had to have a new fridge late last year. To me, a fridge is a fridge. However, this new one does have one clever, but simple idea: an alarm that sounds if the door is left open too long.
> 
> Perhaps I’m too easily impressed. It has saved us from a pool of butter on two occasions so far though



I get the logic, but wouldn't a spring on the door be more effective?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2020)

The Sun finally came out so I went for a ride out to Biddestone and then on to Yatton Keynell. It is a bit of an up hill ride and was made worse 
by a head wind . I spotted a Hare running along the other side of a hedgerow and 2 Buzzards sat in a field on the way out and saw 2 Roe

deer in a field on my way back from Yatton Keynell . 11 miles

Although it was sunny it was cold on my ears .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I get the logic, but wouldn't a spring on the door be more effective?


Yes, but then it could trap kiddies inside too which wouldn’t be appreciated. Especially on those fridges that lock.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jan 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I never knew you had a short one


It's not a secret, I should buy a Bentley really if the saying is true


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jan 2020)

I’ve done the ironing, vacuumed and washed the floors, done some dusting, and prepared this evenings meal. #domesticgodme.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2020)

Ran a bunch of errands in town this morning. I had a slight accident, where three pieces of yellow stickered cheese found their way into my trolley... 

Had a fine lunch of pork pie, then some bread, butter and the last of the christmas stilton. I did save a bit of bread to have with a dab of the marmalade. It's truly lush 

Sorted out my white coat and assorted bitsas, as I'm judging at a cat show in Wisbech tomorrow.

Time for a  and a biskit.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Snot in your ears, how'd you decide which one to blow?



I wish I could blow 'em...  Given how bunged they are, that'd be some snot candle


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2020)

raleighnut said:


> One of the Grand Daughters has adopted a 3 legged Cat, she resisted the suggestion by her Dad to call it Tripod.



Someone I know has a one-eyed three-legged cat. He's called Triclops.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I get the logic, but wouldn't a spring on the door be more effective?


How would he hear the spring?


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> How would he hear the spring?



Well, springs go *BOINGGGGGGGG* don't they?


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> How would he hear the spring?



Doesn't need to: he attaches the other end to his trousers.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, springs go *BOINGGGGGGGG* don't they?


I thought that was Zebedee, just before bedtime


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Someone left the Post It notes 90 degrees out of kilter, hence me now having a note with the sticky edge down the side, not across the top!



Could you not just jot things down in portrait instead of landscape then you wouldn't need to move the sticky strip.?


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Could you not just jot things down in portrait instead of landscape then you wouldn't need to move the sticky strip.?


They could be square ones


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Could you not just jot things down in portrait instead of landscape then you wouldn't need to move the sticky strip.?





Phaeton said:


> They could be square ones


They are square ones ⬜ 

Unfortunately, I didn't realise the sticky bit position until too late..


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2020)

Well that was Friday


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was Friday


Still is, at least for the next three and a half hours!


----------



## mybike (10 Jan 2020)

Just recognised an actor on TV in Dangerous Voyage I remember from my childhood who clearly had a very varied career, Vincent Ball.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> They could be square ones



The sticky bit would still be in the wrong place though.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> The sticky bit would still be in the wrong place though.


Only if they were upside down


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I thought that was Zebedee, just before bedtime



That's the first thing that... sprung... to mind when @classic33 wondered how one would hear the spring in the first place...


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2020)

My left ear is beginning to unbung.

After more than a month of this sinusitis lark, it's just the weirdest feeling ever. And it's a bit owie as well...


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2020)

Still owie...  Bit depressing after four pain-free days.

Anyways, I'm off to bed. Up at stupid o'clock tomorrow.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Still owie...  Bit depressing after four pain-free days.
> 
> Anyways, I'm off to bed. Up at stupid o'clock tomorrow.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Stay up, you can get so much more done.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jan 2020)

Morning all. Bit chilly.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jan 2020)

Off out on the bike, see if that clears this constant flipping muzzy headache. 
Must be a virus. 
Breezy mild day so should be refreshing but i suspect mud will be in considerable supply at Wakerley woods...


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2020)

Morning.
I have been downstairs and fed Schrodie his biscuits, given him huge strokes and chin rubs and even a tummy tickle until he made a grab for my arm ! 
I also made some  .


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jan 2020)

Time for a cuppa me thinks. Good morning one and all.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2020)

I was just reading a bit about average speeds for cycling .
Now there's no fooling me ! 
When a fast rider whizzes past me I know that once he or she is out of sight round the next bend that they will get off and hide behind a hedge ! Probably gasping for air !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Time for a cuppa me thinks. Good morning one and all.


Hang on! When did you come out as a frog?

Morning all.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I was just reading a bit about average speeds for cycling .
> Now there's no fooling me !
> When a fast rider whizzes past me I know that once he or she is out of sight round the next bend that they will get off and hide behind a hedge ! Probably gasping for air !



Being passed by a fast rider just reminds me of how much pace I've lost over the years, especially if that rider happens to be a friend who I used to ride with years ago.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Off out on the bike, see if that clears this constant flipping muzzy headache.
> Must be a virus.
> Breezy mild day so should be refreshing but i suspect mud will be in considerable supply at Wakerley woods...


Wakerley Woods is fun. Which side of the A43 do you ride? 

BTW I'm up


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Being passed by a fast rider just reminds me of how much pace I've lost over the years, especially if that rider happens to be a friend who I used to ride with years ago.


Ah! The thing is you know what he's up to !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Being passed by a fast rider just reminds me of how much pace I've lost over the years, especially if that rider happens to be a friend who I used to ride with years ago.


Ah! The thing is you know what he's up to !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2020)

What have I done to get this ?


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! The thing is you know what he's up to !



I wish I did, some will get half a mile down the road and will be boloxed, some have genuine pace, some will be faster than me on a climb but the same pace on the flat, some will be training so they'll come past slow down then come past again.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2020)

Morning world


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> Being passed by a fast rider just reminds me of how much pace I've lost over the years, especially if that rider happens to be a friend who I used to ride with years ago.



Being passed was normal for years, when you ride a steel long bike it is inevitably a bit slower than a road bike, and the Bakfiets is 35 odd kilos of steel and plywood, so it is like driving a truck.

My first ride on the new tourer this year was quite startling: suddenly I'm not the slowest rider on the road...


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Being passed was normal for years, when you ride a steel long bike it is inevitably a bit slower than a road bike, for example, and the Bakfiets of 35 odd kilos of steel and plywood, so it is like driving a truck.
> 
> My first ride on the new tourer this year was quite startling: suddenly I'm not the slowest rider on the road...



That must have been a revelation. I'm 68 now, and I've got friends that are now in their 60's and 70's who haven't slowed down at all, they're still riding at the pace they had when we were on the club rides together.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> What have I done to get this ?



YouHave InsertedaTable


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2020)

Ah ha! A small table, just right for all the biskits and mugs.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> What have I done to get this ?



Stop playing with the buttons, honestly it's just like a small child would behave.


----------



## postman (11 Jan 2020)

As much as i love you all,and enjoy exchanging tittle tattle i have work to do.First job going to wash down the garage door,it's not white at the moment.Black grit and green mould.Then i have the shower room to clean .So i will be back later.After my visit to the chemist for me keep good looking pills.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Stop playing with the buttons, honestly it's just like a small child would behave.


I can't help it ! I just seem to have a nack of doing things ! 

A dancing page doesn't help either !


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jan 2020)

Best laid plans... Just about to pick up son in law for biking and he phones to say the heating has stopped working. 

Fortunately it was just the pump at the end of life though the whole back boiler system is being replaced this yr. 

So looks like a biking afternoon unless another family crisis occurs before lunch 

Kids bless em


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jan 2020)

My forlorn browning christmas tree just collected by a local hospice charity. Donation paid, the spirit of christmas alive and well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> Ah ha! A small table, just right for all the biskits and mugs.


Sit yourself down....


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jan 2020)

dave r said:


> That must have been a revelation. I'm 68 now, and I've got friends that are now in their 60's and 70's who haven't slowed down at all, their still riding at the pace they had when we were on the club rides together.



It was one heck of a shock: I had to keep braking.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Jan 2020)

Sod's Law in full effect in North Lancashire... 

Ever since i heard the news report about Betelgeuse dimming, every night sky has been cloudy


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jan 2020)

So picked son in law up and went off to go biking.......... 15 miles up the road.. He remembered his shoes were at home

Biking cancelled  i know when i beat


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jan 2020)

I’ve been out but I’m back again. I don’t know how to put text in a grid.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jan 2020)

We (Beautiful Daughter and I) are making cake.

Specifically, _Banananana cake._

So there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been out but I’m back again.* I don’t know how to put text in a grid.*



That's what comes from spending your time going to exotic places like Hounslow instead of applying your self to learning new skills.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jan 2020)

I’m feeling tired after my first week doing a Zwift workout training plan (I didn’t even start until Wednesday!). Will continue anyway (I’m stubborn like that). 34 mile club ride tomorrow.

An excuse to eat extra tonight? Got to have energy...


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Sod's Law in full effect in North Lancashire...
> 
> Ever since i heard the news report about Betelgeuse dimming, every night sky has been cloudy


Clear this side o'Pennines last night.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’m feeling tired after my first week doing a Zwift workout training plan (I didn’t even start until Wednesday!). Will continue anyway (I’m stubborn like that). 34 mile club ride tomorrow.
> 
> An excuse to eat extra tonight? Got to have energy...



If I'd been riding three days and nights I'd be pretty hungry, so it sounds a good enough excuse to me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been out but I’m back again. I don’t know how to put text in a grid.


Just click in it and type. The tab key will let you hop to the next cell.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just click in it and type. The tab key will let you hop to the next cell.


Nah, I’m over it now.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Clear this side o'Pennines last night.


It was a beautifully clear here all day, until the sun went down


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jan 2020)

Lovely homemade lasagne tonight. I'm stuffed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2020)

Making french fries in the air fryer.


----------



## Ripple (11 Jan 2020)

My night shift food - Haribo and Rockstar energy drink.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jan 2020)

Weather looks good tomorrow.

Hmm...


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Making french fries in the air fryer.


What does "fried air" taste like?


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Weather looks good tomorrow.
> 
> Hmm...


Why didn't you go out tomorrow then!!


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We (Beautiful Daughter and I) are making cake.
> 
> Specifically, _Banananana cake._
> 
> So there.


I hope you had a little sing along while making the cake


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jan 2020)

Quick Milton Keynes visit today, FinL in hospital for over a week.
So we're going to sort the bungalow ready for hospital bed arriving monday.

He's pretty much bed bound so it's the next phase.

Wont be visiting as he's on a dementia ward and its chaos and only makes him worse.
Its a lock down ward with lots of shouting and people wandering.. Not pleasant 
Lunch in Kempston on the way back will be the highlight of the day..


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2020)

Morning! I can see a clear bit of sky from where I'm sat.

I think I'll go and make another  .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2020)

Well I've drawn the curtains !

What shall I draw next ?


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jan 2020)

How about a house, 4 windows, a door & a chimney smoking away, just like kids do, although those houses rarely exist.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2020)

Our hedgehogs still haven't hibernated.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Well I've drawn the curtains !
> 
> What shall I draw next ?



A bath?
A chariot?
A conclusion?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2020)

Apparently the bath drain is blocked ! 

I thought it seemed a bit slow !


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Well I've drawn the curtains !
> 
> What shall I draw next ?


Water?


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jan 2020)

I’ve just arrived in Cambridge.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I thought it seemed a bit slow !


I know that feeling very well


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2020)

Windy out on today’s ride. A good day to feel alive.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> What does "fried air" taste like?


Like french fries. Really good french fries. Once you achieve french fry independence, the world is a better place.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2020)

We have some sunshine . There have also been a few showers and some pretty rainbows .


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2020)

I had rain, snow sleet, and hail yesterday, postman weather. About an inch of snice on the ground now. More icy snow than snowy ice,TBH.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2020)

Not like my postman has to walk anymore, they have some of those unique little trucks 'Murrican postal people have.





From the _New York Post._


----------



## robgul (12 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not like my postman has to walk anymore, they have some of those unique little trucks 'Murrican postal people have.
> View attachment 500223
> 
> From the _New York Post._


Bit of trivia about these USPS trucks - desoite driving on the right of the road they're right-hand drive so the driver gets in and out (frequently) on the pavement side which is safer and saves time.

Rob


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2020)

Went out for a 60k ride this morning, it was cold and overcast all the way. 

About 15 minutes after I got back the sun came out.

How does it _know_?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2020)

robgul said:


> Bit of trivia about these USPS trucks - desoite driving on the right of the road they're right-hand drive so the driver gets in and out (frequently) on the pavement side which is safer and saves time.
> 
> Rob



I wonder how long it'll be before they are controlled by an App so he can drive from the back door, or whole walking alongside...

Us USPS privately or state owned?


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Went out for a 60k ride this morning, it was cold and overcast all the way.
> 
> About 15 minutes after I got back the sun came out.
> 
> How does it _know_?




Fair play to ya, when you figure out that weather and its sense of humour you'll be a rich man 

I said to my wife if we get home in good time I'll pop out on the bike as its lovely in Milton Keynes... Its not nice in Peterborough now..


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wonder how long it'll be before they are controlled by an App so he can drive from the back door, or whole walking alongside...
> 
> Us USPS privately or state owned?


Cut out the human interface/interaction altogether.

View: https://edition.cnn.com/videos/business/2019/05/22/ford-autonomous-delivery-robot-orig.cnn-business


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Our hedgehogs still haven't hibernated.


Our fish are still feeding


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2020)

So, the other day, this arrived...





Originally, it contained these, but that is "really rather exciting news" so doesn't fit here. However, once the box was emptied, Tinybug, who I think is part cat, found it and decided there was a better use for same:


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> So, the other day, this arrived...
> View attachment 500277
> 
> 
> ...


You'll be posting her in the morning I take it? 

Wouldn't buying the ticket for her be cheaper though.


----------



## Ripple (12 Jan 2020)

Last night was quiet at work so I looked at "Lost and found property" book. Just curiosity.  Some interesting stuff:

BMW car keys. 
About 50 of students cards. 
Guitar.  IMHO that's the winner of Lost And Found.
iPhone X - this was claimed back few hours after it was found.
£10  never claimed back.
iPhone 7 - also claimed back few hours after it was found.
Countless amount of various USB keys.
Few empty and not empty wallets.
About 20 bank cards.
Various keys. 
Few glasses.
A book.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2020)

robgul said:


> Bit of trivia about these USPS trucks - desoite driving on the right of the road they're right-hand drive so the driver gets in and out (frequently) on the pavement side which is safer and saves time.
> 
> Rob


Mine leans over and opens the rural post box for my house and doesn't have to get out at all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wonder how long it'll be before they are controlled by an App so he can drive from the back door, or whole walking alongside...
> 
> Us USPS privately or state owned?


It is an independent agency of the executive branch of the United States Government.
Article 1, section 8, clause 7 of the United States Constitution.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2020)

I am going to examine the local senior activity center on Wednesday, to see if I want to join. I know of no other place in town where I can lift weights and take further art classes under the same roof.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am going to examine the local senior activity center on Wednesday, to see if I want to join. *I know of no other place in town where I can lift weights and take further art classes under the same roof.*


At the same time?


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jan 2020)

I am no longer in Cambridge, I have had a long and somewhat tedious day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> At the same time?


Perhaps.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> At the same time?



I suppose that was inevitable.

As was the source.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I suppose that was inevitable.
> 
> As was the source.


Meaning?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is an independent agency of the executive branch of the United States Government.
> Article 1, section 8, clause 7 of the United States Constitution.



Thanks for that.

This is something that I think goes unnoticed about constitutions. People think there are a page of clauses but they can be very detailed.


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Jan 2020)

Finally a clear sky... Betelgeuse is significantly dimmerer. Looking back through my old photos of Orion, it was easily as bright as Rigel, tonight it's barely brighter than Bellatrix. If it does go supernova, Sod's Law dictates it'll happen in the British summer


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jan 2020)

I am drinking what the label claims to be apple juice, but it tastes more like pineapple juice. Perhaps I'm just used to my apple juice being a bit more fermented

I've also not bothered putting my recycling bin out for emptying tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2020)

Had a lovely time judging household pets at the Exotic Cat Society show in Wisbech. Got to cuddle and play with some wonderful cats. My judges reports have been sent to the GCCF (I like to do them while everything is still fresh in my mind) and I can now relax.

Still feeling rather *bleurgh* though... 

Anyways, I'm tired, so bed beckons.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2020)

I can't believe it's a week since it was a week ago.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2020)

And here we go


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> And here we go



Where are we going? Or is it a secret until we get there? Don't tell anyone else.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2020)

Oh Biggs, I think you should have turned left about half a mile back.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> Oh Biggs, I think you should have turned left about half a mile back.


It's okay, if we carry on for another 1/4 mile there's the snicket we can use. I'm okay as I'm on my MTB


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2020)

Good thing you know where we are.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2020)

Oi! Steady on! 

I am built for comfort, not speed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> Oh Biggs, I think you should have turned left about half a mile back.



Is that why I haven't seen you yet?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> Oh Biggs, I think you should have turned left about half a mile back.



No Tomorrow is my left hand turn day


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jan 2020)

I’ve been out all morning. I’m home now.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been out all morning. I’m home now.


no you're not I'm at home now & I can't see you


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been out all morning. I’m home now.



Now you're just showing off.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2020)

Tis a tad windy out


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> And here we go


Are we there yet ?


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Tis a tad windy out


Put it back in then. Silly boy.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Are we there yet ?


Nearly, but we took a wrong turn, or rather we didn't take a right turn which was left


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2020)

Morning! I've been busy wrapping some parcels and posting them .

I was also attacked by the shower ! . I think she set a trap for me as when I turned the tap on I was blasted by a powerful jet of cold water directly at my face ! . It was like being blasted by a water cannon !  
I had to fight against the jet to alter the knobs so that I wasn't being blasted and could slow the rate down to a gentle flow .
They laughed at me when I told them my story !


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2020)

I heard on the news that some members of the Labour party are making a pitch for the leadership contest !

Are they going to have a play off ?


----------



## Threevok (13 Jan 2020)

Wind is picking up a bit.

May be late home (or early)


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> This is something that I think goes unnoticed about constitutions. People think there are a page of clauses but they can be very detailed.


Then there are all the opinions of case law which come to bear on it from over the years as regards interpretation.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

Sending an application for a Job I don't want and I'm not qualified for, because the Employment Agency sent me an automatically generated letter. If I don't send an application I'll be sanctioned.
I've called the company and warned them so they can send my a 'rejection' quickly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Then there are all the opinions of case law which come to bear on it from over the years as regards interpretation.



That too. A lot of people (especially in the UK) have a picture of a short list which could fit on a page or two of typed paper. The German constitution is a book and is basically a set of rights of citizens and rules that the government has to abide by.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2020)

I'm about to have a late morning nap. There's still a lingering odour of sparrow fart.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2020)

At least yours is codified. The American Constitution has volumes and volumes of interpretation and case law involving such things, even though it is a fairly short document. And all people over here can do is argue about article 2, referring to the right to keep and bear arms in order to maintain a militia. The problem there is with the National Rifle Association, which has married gun rights with extreme right-wing politics. It's a shame, because our constitution is a living document, full of noble sentiments about the rights of man, written by men who then owned slaves, but were greatly influenced by British philosophy.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Jan 2020)

By following @Reynard 's Easy, Peasy recipe (_thank you 👍_), have just enjoyed my first taste of homemade marmalade. Made plenty of jams before, but with pink grapefruit only 29p in Aldi at the moment, seemed like a good time to try something new. Good choice!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sending an application for a Job I don't want and I'm not qualified for, because the Employment Agency sent me an automatically generated letter. If I don't send an application I'll be sanctioned.
> I've called the company and warned them so they can send my a 'rejection' quickly.


Brain surgeon ?

Perhaps you could demonstrate your skills on the employment agency ?


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2020)

Is it time to stop for lunch? I would like a bacon butty and a large mug of tea please.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Brain surgeon ?
> 
> Perhaps you could demonstrate your skills on the employment agency ?



I'm an occupational therapist with training as a Cabinet maker. They want a "Work station designer" (making workstations for people with disabilities) who is a machine engineer.

I had a nice chat with the workshop manager, and he's promised to look out for the application and send it back pronto. I don't want to waste his time as I'm not qualified.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> At least yours is codified. The American Constitution has volumes and volumes of interpretation and case law involving such things, even though it is a fairly short document. And all people over here can do is argue about article 2, referring to the right to keep and bear arms in order to maintain a militia. The problem there is with the National Rifle Association, which has married gun rights with extreme right-wing politics. It's a shame, because our constitution is a living document, full of noble sentiments about the rights of man, written by men who then owned slaves, but were greatly influenced by British philosophy.



As far as I know only the constitutional courts judgements set any precedent, other court rulings are irrelevant in future cases, which probably reduces the levels of paperwork.

Interestingly, the first article of the constitution is above EU law in Germany.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> Is it time to stop for lunch? I would like a bacon butty and a large mug of tea please.


Bacon, that might be an issue in this area, watch out for that road grate


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Bacon, that might be an issue in this area, watch out for that road grate




Too late! OOOwwww


----------



## roadrash (13 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Nearly, but we took a wrong turn, or rather we didn't take a right turn which was left



two wrongs doesn't make a right , but three rights make a left


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Are we there yet ?


Well i am


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well i am


How did you get over the river?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> How did you get over the river?



I waded through it some of the way and swam the rest with some help from a couple of mute swans


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I waded through it some of the way and swam the rest with some help from a couple of mute swans


@Speicher why didn't we think about that, it's obvious now we have a clue, that poor old OAP he wasn't very happy


----------



## mybike (13 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Brain surgeon ?
> 
> Perhaps you could demonstrate your skills on the employment agency ?



I'm not sure you understand what an employment agency is. They're not known for their brains.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2020)

Just made me a nice 

Busy day doing laundry and prepping veggies. I now have a large pot of soup simmering away - have used the last of the duck stock and have thrown in a smoked bacon rib. Should be lovely. Will add some alphabet pasta later.

Veg sorted for tonight's stir fry as well. The last of the duck is going in that, as well as some wholegrain rice noodles.

Am still really tired, but feeling less bleurgh and less owie.

The wind is picking up here too. It's not me, I haven't eaten any baked beans lately.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> By following @Reynard 's Easy, Peasy recipe (_thank you 👍_), have just enjoyed my first taste of homemade marmalade. Made plenty of jams before, but with pink grapefruit only 29p in Aldi at the moment, seemed like a good time to try something new. Good choice!



Yay, well chuffed.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2020)

Third post accident physio completed this morning, three more to endure... 
Blimey, but the chap knows how to poke knotted muscles 💪


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

I'm about to put the first proofhide on my new Brooks saddle. Is there some kind of ceremony I should observe?


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm about to put the first proofhide on my new Brooks saddle. Is there some kind of ceremony I should observe?


Will you be standing on one leg, with a knotted hankie on your head?


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2020)

I am watching the snooker.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I am watching the snooker.


Whose made you do that, the big bully


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Will you be standing on one leg, with a knotted hankie on your head?



Which leg?

Actually forget it, I can't find a Hankie.

This proofhide smells different to the stuff I used to use.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

Okay, I've done the bottom. It says "Apply a small amount to the top." Not much choice, the sachet was tiny.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Which leg?


Did you not get the memo? I'm not sure I can elucidate that information on an open forum,


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Whose made you do that, the big bully



Hey, I happen to enjoy watching snooker...


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

Okay finished. It smells like I've just put washing up liquid on the saddle.

A friend has agreed to come with me on the next 100k ride but he needs to borrow my spare bike. This means the saddle from the tourer needs to go back on the spare bike, so I need to put the brooks on the tourer.

I hope this clears up any confusion and/or unresolved tension among members.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay finished. It smellslike I've just put washing up liquid on the saddle.



Mmmm, but *which* washing up liquid?

They do come in loads of different smells and colours. I alternate between apple and lemon washing up liquid. Tesco's own brand - it won a blind test on Shop Well for Less, don't you know.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hey, I happen to enjoy watching snooker...


Down off the pedestal young lady


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, but *which* washing up liquid?
> 
> They do come in loads of different smells and colours. I alternate between apple and lemon washing up liquid. Tesco's own brand - it won a blind test on Shop Well for Less, don't you know.



Are you saying I wash my Brooks saddle in inferior washing up liquid?

The Sachet is empty now so it's the German honey [Edit: _Beeswax_, not Honey...] based hippy type saddle polish from now on.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Whose made you do that, the big bully






Reynard said:


> Hey, I happen to enjoy watching snooker...



But you'll notice she keeps posting so it obviously isn't the exciting bit just yet.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Down off the pedestal young lady



I used to play to a reasonablish standard, albeit on a half sized table... It's been a while though, but I still have my cue stashed away somewhere.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> But you'll notice she keeps posting so it obviously isn't the exciting bit just yet.


Is there ever an exciting bit, I really do hope she doesn't confess to liking test cricket or that's the end


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Is there ever an exciting bit, I really do hope she doesn't confess to liking test cricket or that's the end


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2020)

Anyways, time to slope off and do some cooking...


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> @Speicher why didn't we think about that, it's obvious now we have a clue, that poor old OAP he wasn't very happy



Well it was either that or a huge diversion and i didn't have time as someone left my cake out in the rain


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jan 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP and I went out for dinner. It was really nice.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

Since Christmas I have been the proud owner of a diminishing collection of Pear Drops.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I can't believe it's a week since it was a week ago.


And only 49 more to go.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> And only 49 more to go.


What's going to replace the week come 2021?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

Tinybug is having a bad start to the year: Today she was diagnosed with Scarlet fever and given antibiotics. Given that German doctors only prescribe antibiotics very sparingly this is a surprise, and made us a little worried. However, she's feeling much better and will apparently no longer be contagious after 24h.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What's going to replace the week come 2021?


Who mentioned 2021 getting here? That'd be 50 weeks away anyway.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tinybug is having a bad start to the year: Today she was diagnosed with Scarlet fever and given antibiotics. Given that German doctors only prescribe antibiotics very sparingly this is a surprise, and made us a little worried. However, she's feeling much better and will apparently no longer be contagious after 24h.


Hope she's feeling better sooner rather than later.

Doctor's over here are getting wary of prescribing antibiotics like they used to. Different reason, over here it's getting down to cost alone.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tinybug is having a bad start to the year: Today she was diagnosed with Scarlet fever and given antibiotics. Given that German doctors only prescribe antibiotics very sparingly this is a surprise, and made us a little worried. However, she's feeling much better and will apparently no longer be contagious after 24h.



Awh, give her gentle "get well" hugs from me. Lexi sends a whiskery headbop and Poppy sends one of her special healing tortie "grrroooooows" xxx

I've been struggling with viral sinusitis for a while, and so many of my friends are saying "why don't you go to the quack for antibiotics". It's driving me nuts to keep explaining that AB won't do any good, and I'd be wasting my GP's time. Common sense really, just been toughing it out with painkillers, steroid nasal spray and acupressure.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Awh, give her gentle "get well" hugs from me. Lexi sends a whiskery headbop and Poppy sends one of her special healing tortie "grrroooooows" xxx
> 
> I've been struggling with viral sinusitis for a while, and so many of my friends are saying "why don't you go to the quack for antibiotics". It's driving me nuts to keep explaining that AB won't do any good, and I'd be wasting my GP's time. Common sense really, just been toughing it out with painkillers, steroid nasal spray and acupressure.


It's chronic and affecting your life. A visit to a GP won't break the NHS.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's chronic and affecting your life. A visit to a GP won't break the NHS.



The joy of living with borked sinuses. Some of the meds I use are prescribed by the quack.

Don't need to visit my GP - the surgery I use has an internet-based chat function, so I can fire off a question should I need to from the comfort of my own armchair.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2020)

Just having a  and a very fine bakewell tart


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> The joy of living with borked sinuses. Some of the meds I use are prescribed by the quack.
> 
> Don't need to visit my GP - the surgery I use has an internet-based chat function, so *I can fire off a question should I need to from the comfort of my own armchair.* [/B]


*That's just plain lazy!!*


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2020)

Better than sitting in a lurgy-filled waiting room...


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Better than sitting in a lurgy-filled waiting room...


True, but you could try one visit wearing summat like this,







Be in and out in no time!


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Are you saying I wash my Brooks saddle in inferior washing up liquid?
> 
> The Sachet is empty now so it's the German honey based hippy type saddle polish from now on.


No beeswax available?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

I have just made a


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

Time I was in bed. Nunnight one and all.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> No beeswax available?



That's pretty much what it is. I should have said "honey smelling" rather than honey based.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jan 2020)

It's delightfully quiet when I'm the only one awake and downstairs in a morning. Come 7AM the noisy madness will no doubt return.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2020)

Ugh. I need to go into Stuttgart and talk to someone in a government office today. This means going to a new place and interacting with new people.

Poo.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jan 2020)

It’s far to early to be awake.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jan 2020)

I've been awake for over an hour and a half.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2020)

Best part of the day... 

In for another wild one


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2020)

Lot of pain in the right knee, must have managed to twist it in the night, it's not been right since I came off last September


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2020)

Off to do some painting


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ugh. I need to go into Stuttgart and talk to someone in a government office today. This means going to a new place and interacting with new people.
> 
> Poo.



Survived, just. Migrane kicked in on the way back which wasn't a great surprise. Took tablets. Now drinking tea.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Off to do some painting


Is that the cistern chapel ?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2020)

Morning ! Just been to see the doc for my cardio report thingy . Everything is fine ! Keep on doing what I'm doing !

Must mean buying more bikes !


----------



## postman (14 Jan 2020)

It's our monthly meeting today.And i am going to have a couple of pints.I had a few pints at Xmas and i enjoyed everyone of them,so now at the meetings i am going to continue .I might even have a whisky.Oh how daredevil of me.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Survived, just. Migrane kicked in on the way back which wasn't a great surprise. Took tablets. Now drinking tea.




I suffer with migraines, usually the retinal type then side of head..

Had a few lately and a permanent fuzzy head,headaches. 
I think it's a viral thing doing the rounds as a lot seem to have the headaches and a lot get sore throats and a cough.

I had my flu jab so so far so good but I've not been liking the headaches


----------



## mybike (14 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Which leg?
> 
> Actually forget it, I can't find a Hankie.
> 
> This proofhide smells different to the stuff I used to use.



You could always use a teatowel.

You mean like neatsfoot oil?


----------



## mybike (14 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, but *which* washing up liquid?
> 
> They do come in loads of different smells and colours. I alternate between apple and lemon washing up liquid. Tesco's own brand - it won a blind test on Shop Well for Less, don't you know.



Waitrose do a clear one that I can't smell.


----------



## mybike (14 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Is there ever an exciting bit, I really do hope she doesn't confess to liking test cricket or that's the end



Watching a local cricket match is much better I think.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> You could always use a teatowel.


Has you had 4th level permission to give out that sensitive information?


----------



## mybike (14 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Has you had 4th level permission to give out that sensitive information?



I give you that permission.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> I give you that permission.


Did you? Drat I must have missed that memo


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2020)

I'm not sure if any kind of law has been broken, but I had Piccalilli on my Ploughman's Lunch, as well as pickle and pickled onions.. 

What say the Mundane Massive?


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2020)

Which brand as it is the 2nd Tuesday in the month


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2020)

Tesco's own


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2020)

Ah the society ordinance bylaws don't actually specify Tesco's as a separate brand, they refer to Tier 1's being specifically forbidden, so I think you may have got away with it, but that is only my interpretation you may have to consult a secret crank dog.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2020)

Phew, seems like I'm safe, so far!


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm not sure if any kind of law has been broken, but I had Piccalilli on my Ploughman's Lunch, as well as pickle and pickled onions..
> 
> What say the Mundane Massive?





PeteXXX said:


> Tesco's own


You’re a sick and depraved individual and need some serious help


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Phew, seems like I'm safe, so far!


You spoke too soon


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

Hauled firewood and picked a crate of kindling this morning, plus emptied and re-baited the mouse trap in the garage. That's the first mouse I've caught since Thursday, so hopefully I'm winning that battle.

Managed to get the chores done before the rain set in - my timing was impeccable, it was just starting to spit and spot when I was locking up the garage.

Plan on spending the afternoon mounting the F3000 photos I bought myself for Christmas.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Lot of pain in the right knee, must have managed to twist it in the night, it's not been right since I came off last September



Ouch! 

It can take a fair while xxx I still get the odd twinge in my right knee that I bashed rather badly when I came off in November '18...


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Survived, just. Migrane kicked in on the way back which wasn't a great surprise. Took tablets. Now drinking tea.



World's always a better after a nice  or three...


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm not sure if any kind of law has been broken, but I had Piccalilli on my Ploughman's Lunch, as well as pickle and pickled onions..
> 
> What say the Mundane Massive?



It's too early for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

Speaking of which, I'm about to knock off for lunch...


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Jan 2020)

Hello Mundanity Pickers and I hope the Gods of Mindanity smiled upon you during the festive season🥴. It's going to be the Year of the Rat on the 25th, yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtO7EQrMPdQ&safe=active


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm not sure if any kind of law has been broken, but I had Piccalilli on my Ploughman's Lunch, as well as pickle and pickled onions..
> 
> What say the Mundane Massive?


Will you be responsible for any seismic shockwaves later ?


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Jan 2020)

ah... instant hot water after all these years ...life is good!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's too early for lunch.


Not if you start w*rk at 14.00 👍🏼


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Not if you start w*rk at 14.00 👍🏼



What you had, in Poland, is called "drugie śniadanie" aka second breakfast.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

I had a very tasty lunch of a ham, somerset brie and chutney (pineapple, mango & cranberry) sandwich, two  and two satsumas.


----------



## Threevok (14 Jan 2020)

We are now at _yellow wheelie bin alert_


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

My green wheelie bin was emptied this morning. Didn't bother putting the black bag out.


----------



## Threevok (14 Jan 2020)

Our bin collection is now a week late.

Although, I hope they don't empty my wheelie bin today - it may not be there, when I get home


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I had a very tasty lunch of a ham, somerset brie and chutney (pineapple, mango & cranberry) sandwich, two  and two satsumas.



I had a sausage and egg batch and a


----------



## Ripple (14 Jan 2020)

Came back home after night shift with mood "no work today so I will sleep all day". 
Aha.
"Can you work on site X today please please please".
I am


----------



## postman (14 Jan 2020)

Right Postman is back from his lunch meeting with his retired mates and a lady,Angela attended for the first time.So Postman had dinner Cumberland sausage and mash with onion gravy.Plus two pints,a stout and then an Indian pale ale.I tried the stout because i used to be a lover of the Irish black stuff.But my palate enjoyed the pale ale better.On leaving i came home to Meanwood and popped in to my fave local little bar.The Junction where i had two lattes one was free buy six get the next one on us.Plus get this two whiskies,Monkey Shoulder and Woodford Reserve,oh my word the Reserve was thicker sweeter and tasted like heaven.What a wonderful day i have had.


----------



## Threevok (14 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> Monkey Shoulder..



One of my mate Mr Cowboy's favorites. - that and Stag's Breath


----------



## postman (14 Jan 2020)

Threevok said:


> One of my mate Mr Cowboy's favorites. - that and Stag's Breath


Thank you for that.i am going to try different ones and that will go on my list.


----------



## Threevok (14 Jan 2020)

It's very sweet (actually a liqueur)

You may want to try Penderyn too, if that's your sort of taste


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

Time to put the kettle on. I am very much in need of a


----------



## Threevok (14 Jan 2020)

I'm going out now - I may be some time


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2020)

Threevok said:


> I'm going out now - I may be some time


Wrap up warm


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

I've just posted this in the painting thread: 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ive-been-painting-again.243960/page-8#post-5850457


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2020)

I've just been to the German Deli in Borough Market, where I bought a good supply of Senf (mittelsharf). The Deli is in Park Street. There's no park and you can't park in it though.

I've just tried the mustard out with a couple of Bockwurst. It'll do me fine.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just been to the German Deli in Borough Market, where I bought a good supply of Senf (mittelsharf). The Deli is in Park Street. There's no park and you can't park in it though.
> 
> I've just tried the mustard out with a couple of Bockwurst. It'll do me fine.



How sharp do you like your mustard? if you like German mustard, then Polish mustard might tickle your fancy.

I tend to buy the Musztarda Delikatesowa - which is the mildest - for everyday use. It's got a lovely flavour that compliments sausages and ham, but doesn't drown out what it's been put on.

Musztarda Sarepska is piquant, but if you want to blow your head off, then Musztarda Rosyjska is your thing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2020)

I've persuaded a friend to come and ride with my on my next Lunacy 100km ride. We've ridden together before, when I bought the Bakfiets in Amsterdam we cycled back up the Rhine together. He's ten years younger than me, and usually is a speck in the distance when we ride together.

On the other hand he currently doesn't have a bike so I'll be loaning him my commuter, which means I need to strip down the pedals tomorrow and repack them as they're a bit iffy. I'll also have to put my new Brooks on the Tourer and the touring saddle on the Commuter because the commuting saddle is awful.

He's not cycled in ages, and instead of riding a work bike I'll be on my lighter and faster tourer.

How much do you want to bet he'll _still _be a speck in the distance?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

Either way, I hope you have fun. Nowt wrong with doing something totally crackpot.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> How sharp do you like your mustard? if you like German mustard, then Polish mustard might tickle your fancy.
> 
> I tend to buy the Musztarda Delikatesowa - which is the mildest - for everyday use. It's got a lovely flavour that compliments sausages and ham, but doesn't drown out what it's been put on.
> 
> Musztarda Sarepska is piquant, but if you want to blow your head off, then Musztarda Rosyjska is your thing.


Mittelscharf is medium hot so probably somewhere near to Sarepska. I'll give that a go if I pass a Polish shop.

I used to like Dijon but it started to taste thin and sharp to me.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Mittelscharf is medium hot so probably somewhere near to Sarepska. I'll give that a go if I pass a Polish shop.
> 
> I used to like Dijon but it started to taste thin and sharp to me.



Pretty well much every supermarket stocks Polish mustard these days, so no real need to go out of your way.  Just look for it in the World Foods aisle - Prymat is the usual brand you'll find.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> *Pretty well much every supermarket stocks Polish mustard these days*, so no real need to go out of your way.  Just look for it in the World Foods aisle - Prymat is the usual brand you'll find.



Awesome. The UK has changed a lot since I left, hasn't it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Awesome. The UK has changed a lot since I left, hasn't it?


Yes but none of the supermarkets stock German/Jewish style mustards any more. I mentioned Polish shops because there are a few locally but, as @Reynard says, any big supermarket will have Polish goods on the shelves.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2020)

Threevok said:


> We are now at _yellow wheelie bin alert_



We are in the middle of a Met Office Amber wheelie bin warning. It was black bin day today and after the bin voiding technicians had been the air was filled with the intermittent thump of a bass drum as another one was blown over. They were all over the place.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> We are in the middle of a merry office Amber wheelie bin warning. It was black bin day today and after the bin voiding technicians had been the air was filled with the intermittent thump of a bad drum as another one was blown over. They were all over the place.


Spare a thought for the bin men, they'll have had a rubbish day.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Spare a thought for the bin men, they'll have had a rubbish day.



I'm thumbing my nose at you sir for quoting me so quickly you've preserved all my autocorrected unintended words.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2020)

My "X" Key wasn't working properly. This is either because I've been posting too much in the Brexit thread or more proably because I make models next to the computer and a bit of plastic was gumming it up

I've fixed it now.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've persuaded a friend to come and ride with my on my next Lunacy 100km ride. We've ridden together before, when I bought the Bakfiets in Amsterdam we cycled back up the Rhine together. He's ten years younger than me, and usually is a speck in the distance when we ride together.
> 
> On the other hand he currently doesn't have a bike so I'll be loaning him my commuter, which means I need to strip down the pedals tomorrow and repack them as they're a bit iffy. I'll also have to put my new Brooks on the Tourer and the touring saddle on the Commuter because the commuting saddle is awful.
> 
> ...



Could he be a speck in the distance, but behind you?


----------



## Ripple (14 Jan 2020)

It's seriously windy here. Poor building is shaking. I can bet the wind will activate the intruder alarm.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> Could he be a speck in the distance, but behind you?



Only if he passes me on his way back I suspect.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's pretty much what it is. I should have said "honey smelling" rather than honey based.


You had this saddle sniffing habit long?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> You had this saddle sniffing habit long?



Not the _saddle_, the _polish_. 
Honestly.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not the _saddle_, the _polish_.
> Honestly.


Okay, how long have you had this saddle polish sniffing "problem"?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Okay, how long have you had this saddle polish sniffing "problem"?



Where's the problem?

I once saw a T-shirt that said:

"I don't have a drinking problem: I go out get drunk, fall over and get carried home. No Problem."


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Where's the problem?


Did I say it was a problem.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did I say it was a problem.



Okay, that's alright then.

Let's all chill out...


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, that's alright then.
> 
> Let's all chill out...


Just don't get caught!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2020)

I won't...

...now, put the Scythe down, that's it... slowly... And we'll all carry on as we were before, okay? No-one needs to get hurt.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jan 2020)

Hmmm. I seem to have eaten all the cup cakes. There is a dearth of cup cakes in The Manor, we are, as it were, bereft of the cake in a cup, where there were cup cakes, there is none. In short, not to put a to finer point on it and not to beat about the bush, the cup cakes are gone. Bugger all cup cakes. Not one. Zilch on the cup cake front.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I won't...
> 
> ...now, put the Scythe down, that's it... slowly... And *we'll all carry on *as we were before, okay? No-one needs to get hurt.


Do you mean that!


----------



## Ripple (14 Jan 2020)

Headwind all way home.  Max speed I was able to achieve on motorway was 60 mph.
That's when driving downhill. 
The rest of it was between 40 mph and 50 mph. 
It's like trying to run in the water, but with a car.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jan 2020)

I tried to look at a bank statement online from early 2018 using one of these "Secure Key" things. It had always worked before but it seemed to be ill. After forty six minutes on the phone to somewhere to the East, I was told that I needed a new one and that I could get one from a local branch of the bank if I couldn't wait seven working days to be sent one. Fine. I hopped on the bike and picked one up and rang the bank when I got home to get it activated. After a further fifty minutes I was told that there was a problem...….their systems had been "upgraded" since I last used the old Secure Key and they had never asked me for an email address or phone number so it was impossible for them to send me an activation code except by post...….within seven working days. They told me they could send me paper copies of the missing bank statements within five days by post.

Isn't technology wonderful?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2020)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 500536
> 
> 
> I tried to look at a bank statement online from early 2018 using one of these "Secure Key" things. It had always worked before but it seemed to be ill. After forty six minutes on the phone to somewhere to the East, I was told that I needed a new one and that I could get one from a local branch of the bank if I couldn't wait seven working days to be sent one. Fine. I hopped on the bike and picked one up and rang the bank when I got home to get it activated. After a further fifty minutes I was told that there was a problem...….their systems had been "upgraded" since I last used the old Secure Key and they had never asked me for an email address or phone number so it was impossible for them to send me an activation code except by post...….within seven working days. They told me they could send me paper copies of the missing bank statements within five days by post.
> ...


Can't they send the code to the branch where you collected it from?


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can't they send the code to the branch where you collected it from?


Maybe if you send them a cheque, any snowflakes may need to Google that one


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jan 2020)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 500536
> 
> 
> I tried to look at a bank statement online from early 2018 using one of these "Secure Key" things. It had always worked before but it seemed to be ill. After forty six minutes on the phone to somewhere to the East, I was told that I needed a new one and that I could get one from a local branch of the bank if I couldn't wait seven working days to be sent one. Fine. I hopped on the bike and picked one up and rang the bank when I got home to get it activated. After a further fifty minutes I was told that there was a problem...….their systems had been "upgraded" since I last used the old Secure Key and they had never asked me for an email address or phone number so it was impossible for them to send me an activation code except by post...….within seven working days. They told me they could send me paper copies of the missing bank statements within five days by post.
> ...


I got sent something like that by RBS so I could access my credit card account. Only for them to change their systems shortly afterwards and I now get sent One Time Passcodes to my mobile instead. Complete waste of money and resources as I only used it once


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can't they send the code to the branch where you collected it from?


I asked for that in the first phone call. It wasn't an option, she said.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I asked for that in the first phone call. It wasn't an option, she said.


Branch can verify your you, then it should be you handing the phone over to get the internal e-mail address for the bank to be given, by branch staff.

Methinks "can't" means "can't be bothered".


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jan 2020)

I have considered shifting away from HSBC in the past. The problem is that it's a joint account with my sisters. Have you ever tried opening a new joint bank account with people you're not married to? They treat you like the offspring of Pablo Escobar, Joaquin Guzman and Adolf Eichmann. You half expect to be escorted from the bank straight to Guantanamo Bay.


----------



## Old jon (14 Jan 2020)

slowmotion said:


> The problem is that it's a joint account with my sisters. Have you ever tried opening a new joint bank account with people you're not married to?



Mundanely, yes, twice succesfully. Not with HSBC, who are difficult to deal with.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jan 2020)

Old jon said:


> Mundanely, yes, twice succesfully. Not with HSBC, who are difficult to deal with.


If you could give us a hint about where to stash the vast proceeds of our crimes, I would be very grateful.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Branch can verify your you, then it should be you handing the phone over to get the internal e-mail address for the bank to be given, by branch staff.
> 
> Methinks "can't" means "can't be bothered".


I did something similar with Santander to close down an account, they rang up for me then handed the phone over went through more security questions then handed phone back


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes but none of the supermarkets stock German/Jewish style mustards any more. I mentioned Polish shops because there are a few locally but, as @Reynard says, any big supermarket will have Polish goods on the shelves.



Most just seem to have English, French and American mustards. I don't mind French, but of the others, one is far too hot and the other is far too vinegary.

The musztarda delikatesowa is probably the closest to Jewish-style mustard. It does go wonderfully well with pastrami


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My "X" Key wasn't working properly. This is either because I've been posting too much in the Brexit thread or more proably because I make models next to the computer and a bit of plastic was gumming it up
> 
> I've fixed it now.



When that happens to mine, it's either biscuit crumbs or cat hair...


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2020)

Have spent the evening trying to get a steward for an upcoming judging engagement.

It has resulted in me getting another judging engagement and another stewarding engagement.

And I *still* don't have a steward for the show I was trying to get one for...


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2020)

Oh bum... One of the cats has barfed in the hallway. Better go mop it up.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> When that happens to mine, it's either biscuit crumbs or cat hair...


I once did a complete reinstall of Windows 10 before I realised that the culprit was actually a small scrap of peanut jammed between two keys on the keyboard.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I once did a complete reinstall of Windows 10 before I realised that the culprit was actually a small scrap of peanut jammed between two keys on the keyboard.



Sorry, I know I really shouldn't laugh, but...


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sorry, I know I really shouldn't laugh, but...


I was on holiday on a very sunny, lazy island at the time. It wasn't a great hardship.....actually, quite fun.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I was on holiday on a very sunny, lazy island at the time. It wasn't a great hardship.....actually, quite fun.



I wish there was an emoji for a Spockesque raised eyebrow. 

Intriguing, Captain.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2020)

Anyways, time for me to toodle pipski.

Not sure if there will be kippers for breakfast, though...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for me to toodle pipski.
> 
> Not sure if there will be kippers for breakfast, though...


No point in smoking you one then. I doubt you'd be here for breakfast.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jan 2020)

I am feeling rather tired after two full-power rides on Zwift yesterday. This exercise malarky is quite addictive.


----------



## Threevok (15 Jan 2020)

Just when I thought it was all over, I got blown back to work this morning

10% chance of rain, my Arse

Got soaked


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2020)

After a night of sustained meteorological pressure washing, they've only managed to make the pavements and roads shiny. The rest is a wet, windy grey.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> ah... instant hot water after all these years ...life is good!


Have you bought a kettle ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2020)

Threevok said:


> We are now at _yellow wheelie bin alert_


Is that an AA breakdown recovery bin ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've persuaded a friend to come and ride with my on my next Lunacy 100km ride. We've ridden together before, when I bought the Bakfiets in Amsterdam we cycled back up the Rhine together. He's ten years younger than me, and usually is a speck in the distance when we ride together.
> 
> On the other hand he currently doesn't have a bike so I'll be loaning him my commuter, which means I need to strip down the pedals tomorrow and repack them as they're a bit iffy. I'll also have to put my new Brooks on the Tourer and the touring saddle on the Commuter because the commuting saddle is awful.
> 
> ...


Ah! Which distance ? In front or behind ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2020)

Morning . 
I think I need a rest after just catching up .
I had to go to the dentist first thing this morning . I had a family snapshot taken while I was there . Apparently there is a fragment of bone left which causes my gum to flare up now and then . I could have a specialist remove it for a £1,000 !!


----------



## mybike (15 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> We are in the middle of a Met Office Amber wheelie bin warning. It was black bin day today and after the bin voiding technicians had been the air was filled with the intermittent thump of a bass drum as another one was blown over. They were all over the place.



Mine was on its side.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jan 2020)

Had two phone calls to make this morning where I need to ask questions. Both calls went to voicemail. Typical.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Have you bought a kettle ?


no but i've been using the kettle for all hot water since before Xmas.


----------



## Old jon (15 Jan 2020)

slowmotion said:


> If you could give us a hint about where to stash the vast proceeds of our crimes, I would be very grateful.



Vast? When I opened my account there, back in the mists of antiquity, it was known as the Yorkshire Penny Bank.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2020)

I have made the filling for tomorrow's pie - turkey, smoked bacon rib and leek. 

Made entirely from YS ingredients except for the flour and butter. The bacon rib cost me 38p and the large lump of cooked turkey, which I acquired on Christmas eve, cost me 33p (as opposed to just shy of £7), as did the pack with two leeks. The pastry I have was also a YS buy. 

There is alphabet soup and sausage rolls for lunch.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have made the filling for tomorrow's pie - turkey, smoked bacon rib and leek.
> 
> Made entirely from YS ingredients except for the flour and butter. The bacon rib cost me 38p and the large lump of cooked turkey, which I acquired on Christmas eve, cost me 33p (as opposed to just shy of £7), as did the pack with two leeks. The pastry I have was also a YS buy.
> 
> There is alphabet soup and sausage rolls for lunch.


I have eaten my lunch for the last three weeks on YS. My fellow Americans don't like salad, apparently.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2020)

Grrrr! 
Stupid woman pulled out of a side road in front of me ! I shouted out but got no response apart from a plastic drink's cup thrown out of the window by the passenger ! 
My wife said that she will ban me from riding if this continues to happen .


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have eaten my lunch for the last three weeks on YS. My fellow Americans don't like salad, apparently.



I'm assuming these salads are far more tasty and substantial than a limp leaf of butterhead lettuce, half a tomato, two slices of cucumber and a dollop of pickled beetroot...


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2020)

I cycled over to Lacock this afternoon as it was sunny . The height of the river came as a bit of a shock.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2020)

Took the Tourer out to a doc's appointment (for me not the bike) with the new Brooks finally fitted.

My goodness but Brooks saddles are solid when new...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Took the Tourer out to a doc's appointment (for me not the bike) with the new Brooks finally fitted.
> 
> My goodness but Brooks saddles are solid when new...


Give it ten or twenty years, and it'll soften...


----------



## Ripple (15 Jan 2020)

There's a ghost at work. Lift doors just have opened and closed. Lift was empty. 

Boo.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Give it ten or twenty years, and it'll soften...



My Xtracycle saddle is a Brooks, and it's about ten years old. It was comfortable after a few months although I'm still not sure which of us was broken in.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2020)

Cats, a chocolate cheesecake covered in edible gold glitter and a dozy human is perhaps not the best combination...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My Xtracycle saddle is a Brooks, and it's about ten years old. It was comfortable after a few months although I'm still not sure which of us was broken in.


Now you're starting from scratch again though.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cats, a chocolate cheesecake covered in edible gold glitter and a dozy human is perhaps not the best combination...


Very Important Question
Who or what go the chocolate?


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Very Important Question
> Who or what go the chocolate?



I got the chocolate - and the cheesecake. And very  it was too.

But I really should've wiped my hands. That glitter just gets everywhere.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jan 2020)

Morning, I’ve had my tea, Winnie is asleep on the sofa, Jessiethepup is asleep by the radiator and Frankie is snoring on my lap.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2020)

The boys set an extra loud alarm in their room this morning. It woke every one else up and they're still snoring.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jan 2020)

Gorgeous red sky this morning


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2020)

Morning. 
The sky looks a bit first here but it is bright yellow . The clouds are streaming in fast from the South .

I have put our recycling bin out .


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> The sky looks a bit first here but it is bright yellow . The clouds are streaming in fast from the South .
> 
> I have put our recycling bin out .



Can you provide further details please, about the direction of the wind. Is it really south, or south west or west south west?  Spose it could also be south south west?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2020)

It's going that way ! I'm pointing in the general direction now !

It seems to be going East ish !


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2020)

Had a great weekend in Prague (well 5 days), now back at work. 

Got on the 'turbo' for 30 minutes last night as I haven't turned a pedal for 6 weeks with this 'lurgy'. Still got some of the virus as my HR was north of 150 bpm, and I was only putting out 100 watts - had to use the small ring. Sweating like a piglet. Will try again tonight to see if there is any improvement. I've got a 4 hour MTB ride in a week, not looking promising.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2020)

I was listening into the peeps who took over the ex Thomas Cook branches. It was interesting how they have managed to take on most of the ex employees and are making a success of things . They seem to be doing well by not making efficiency cuts in reducing members of staff.
I wonder how football managers would fair if they carried out efficiency cuts and played with 9 players ?


----------



## postman (16 Jan 2020)

Mundane,i am back but i do not know for how long for.Some contractor has dug through a Virgin Media cable in our area.So we are having good days and bad days,in out in out off on off on.Date given for full service back on 3-15pm 20th Jan.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm assuming these salads are far more tasty and substantial than a limp leaf of butterhead lettuce, half a tomato, two slices of cucumber and a dollop of pickled beetroot...


Somewhat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2020)

It is -9C here right now, with a north wind. It is supposed to warm a bit, be really hideous Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday, then moderate by Wednesday, with highs near 0C or above after that. Sometimes we are in the well sub-zero C (and sometimesF) for weeks this time of year, usually the last two weeks of January and the first two weeks of February. But things always seem to improve by Shrove Tuesday. Americans eat pancakes all year. Shrove Tuesday is just the day we have them at church.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> Can you provide further details please, about the direction of the wind. Is it really south, or south west or west south west?  Spose it could also be south south west?


Or South West by South, South West by West


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Americans eat pancakes all year. Shrove Tuesday is just the day we have them at church.


I probably wouldn't be allowed into America. Pancakes =


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I probably wouldn't be allowed into America. Pancakes =


Any breakfast serving retaurant has alternatives. Believe me, I would know. I am the same about eggs. Most fast food chains feature breakfast, and have a bewildering variety of options. Breakfast Burrito, for example/par ejemplo.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Any breakfast serving retaurant has alternatives. Believe me, I would know. I am the same about eggs. Most fast food chains feature breakfast, and have a bewildering variety of options. Breakfast Burrito, for example/par ejemplo.


I've never liked pancakes. And now I can't eat them anyway as I have developed an allergy to eggs. Which makes life interesting. I'm probably the only cyclist in the world who doesn't eat cake


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> ...I'm probably the only cyclist in the world who doesn't eat cake



If I may use a popular and modern vernacular...D’fuq? !


----------



## Ripple (16 Jan 2020)

I've got a permanent passenger.


----------



## Threevok (16 Jan 2020)

Ripple said:


> I've got a permanent passenger.
> 
> View attachment 500699



Doesn't look happy about it.

Off to the vets perhaps ?


----------



## Threevok (16 Jan 2020)

Rain hammering down here again


----------



## Ripple (16 Jan 2020)

Threevok said:


> Doesn't look happy about it.
> 
> Off to the vets perhaps ?



That's because his ear is fastened with a seatbelt. Will sort it out later.

Actually one of the lecturers at the university left it for anybody who wants it. I couldn't miss a chance.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2020)

Ripple said:


> I've got a permanent passenger.
> 
> View attachment 500699



There's an early model ford Cortina around here that has a full sized skeleton strapped in the back seat. Wearing a Fedora.

I'm assuming it's a medical model skeleton, rather than a real one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2020)

In other news, I'm going to have a shower soon.

I also need to pack my bags for an interview in Tübingen tomorrow.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jan 2020)

I’m having a cuppa in Debenhams, I think I’m keeping the business afloat.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, I'm going to have a shower soon.
> 
> I also need to pack my bags for an interview in Tübingen tomorrow.


Wishing you luck?

(Not for the shower of course ... unless needed there too)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jan 2020)

My compass has stopped working.

I had a look at the one in my rack bag earlier while wondering exactly what direction the wind was coming from and it doesn't point north any more (appears to have been demagnetized). I've not had that happen before.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> My compass has stopped working.
> 
> I had a look at the one in my rack bag earlier while wondering exactly what direction the wind was coming from and it doesn't point north any more (appears to have been demagnetized). I've not had that happen before.



Wow, that wind was _really _strong wasn't it?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wishing you luck?
> 
> (Not for the shower of course ... unless needed there too)



Thanks. The interview is sort of a "Plan B": The job I'd _really _like is about 10km away from here on 90% traffic free roads. It looks likely but I can't put everything on that particular chance.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2020)

Managed to get a whole bunch of errands sorted out in town this morning. Picked up a few sundries in Wilkinsons and Savers, popped to the vet as they'd sent me a reminder about the girls' boosters - which they actually had last week, had a quick whizz around the market, then tootled off to Tesco for a small top-up shop, as I'm not allowed to do a full on shop / yellow sticker hunt until I've made a considerably bigger dent in the Xmas deli, cheese and assorted other comestibles than I have so far...

That kind of went out of the window, as in the dry / damaged goods clearance bin, they had a job lot of expensive pet stuff on a really good clearance. So I bought 3kg of cat biscuits, four packs of pouches and three packs of dog chews - the latter will go down well with a friend's miniature schnauzers. And for myself, I bagged four large packs of rice noodles and a selection of Pukka herbal teas. Among the other stuff, I snaffled a large piece of very ripe dolcelatte cheese on YS (I know, I really should NOT be buying more cheese, but I love dolcelatte), plus limes and oranges, also on sticker.

I guess I'll be making marmalade...


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The boys set an extra loud alarm in their room this morning. It woke every one else up and they're still snoring.



Might I suggest you get a cat for the boys? There is no snooze button on a cat that really wants its breakfast.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2020)

Oh, and fingers crossed @Andy in Germany xxx


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2020)

Happy birthday.
Now how do I get back from here ?


----------



## postman (16 Jan 2020)

Mundane news update.Many people in our area of Meanwood Leeds 6 are fed up of Virgin .There is a right uproar about the outage some are calling it.Some have demanded a payment for loss of service,help centre staff have been less than helpful say some posters.
Well in a few weeks Mr and Mrs Postman are going to leave Virgin we have been with them decades,and never once do you get an offer of a loyalty reduction.
Mrs P has been in to Leeds and has come up with this solution.New smart telly,Freeview box and a Freeview aerial.Seperate TalkTalk broadband and phone line.Once we buy the telly the box and aerial no more contracts and a saving of around £60 a month.
I have been hankering about this for a couple of years,so an accident outside of Virgin's control and of mine has forced the issue,they just take take take,for bad progs and hours of commercials.
Rant over and now calm.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jan 2020)

Good luck @Andy in Germany


----------



## tyred (16 Jan 2020)

I've done the dishes. 🥵 I need to sit down now.


----------



## Ripple (16 Jan 2020)

My car is half blind now. 
Dipped light has gone on my way to work today. Trip to Halfords tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2020)

Curled up by the fire watching the snooker with a with a cat on me lap and a


----------



## Old jon (16 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's an early model ford Cortina around here that has a full sized skeleton strapped in the back seat. Wearing a Fedora.
> 
> I'm assuming it's a medical model skeleton, rather than a real one.



Hmm, saw this Mini driver . . .


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's an early model ford Cortina around here that has a full sized skeleton strapped in the back seat. Wearing a Fedora.
> 
> I'm assuming it's a medical model skeleton, rather than a real one.


You never know these days. Traffic lights really can take a lifetime to change.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's an early model ford Cortina around here that has a full sized skeleton strapped in the back seat. Wearing a Fedora.
> 
> I'm assuming it's a medical model skeleton, rather than a real one.


Nihilists?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2020)

Well, @classic33 , the Chinook just flew over my house so low it shook the fireplace screen.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Well, @classic33 , the Chinook just flew over my house so low it shook the fireplace screen.


Could be one of the two that flew over here. They were low enough.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2020)

Mrs GA thought they were going to land on the roof.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mrs GA thought they were going to land on the roof.


Nearby football pitch they could land on here, no overhead wires or other obstructions.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2020)

Empty fields a'plenty here .


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2020)

Plenty of empty fields, just most are on the hillside.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2020)

Right, time little Reynards were in bed.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2020)

Most of the fields around here are a mite soggy... A chinook would probably sink without trace.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Nihilists?



Is that motivated by the skeleton or the choice of car?


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jan 2020)

Morning. The weather is inclement this morning. I have English breakfast tea.


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Jan 2020)

Got half day,  weather's on the up!!


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2020)

Yesterday somewhere I read that weather forecasters have poured cold water on the idea that North Wales will have a heavy snowfall this weekend. I do not think that will help at all.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2020)

Morning!
It has taken me a while to catch up .
Not sure what the weather is doing here ! It is grey but I can see some sunshine breaking through on the horizon . How long that will last I don't know .


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jan 2020)

I’ve been out all morning, just got back. Tea or coffee that is the question.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jan 2020)

I forgot to take my shopping list with me, this morning. 
Even so, I remembered everything on it! 
Impressed? I should coco!!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2020)

Ooh! The sun is breaking through the cloud ! It is a bit breezy out .

I think I may delve into my garage ! If you don't hear from me for a few days could you send out a search party ?


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2020)

Turbo again last night. 

I may not have been suffering as much as I thought. Bike looked grubby for some reason, looked over and found the raceblade guard had unclipped and was wedged against the tyre/brake bridge, dramatically increasing resistance.  The edge of the guard had been slightly melted away (bits of plastic/tyre dust on frame......) Hence being able to hit 200 watts at the same heart rate (still not there yet). 

Idiot !


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that motivated by the skeleton or the choice of car?


Both.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2020)

Today an arrest warrant was executed on the house of drug dealer myself and a few neighbours had reported to the police in recent weeks and months. Arrogant, dealing to young kids, preying on human weakness and addiction, doing it in plain sight like he owned the neighbourhood. Today is a good day.


----------



## mybike (17 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My Xtracycle saddle is a Brooks, and it's about ten years old. It was comfortable after a few months although I'm still not sure which of us was broken in.



Maybe you need one of these.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2020)

It is pouring with rain here. Cats have refused to go out, and I can't say I blame them.

I have hauled firewood and emptied the ash bucket, then prepped everything for tonight's supper; bashed tatties, shredded a savoy cabbage and peeled and cored a pineapple.

Am about to knock off for lunch.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2020)

I'm back out .
Schrodie has just given me some face rubs and is now settling down for a nap on my lap .

BT have contacted me to say that there is a problem with our internet. . That's funny as we are not with them !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2020)

It's raining ! It's a good job I decided not to go out on my bike .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2020)

In a few minutes there is going to be a film on Film4 Strategic Air Command with James Stewart, featuring Convair B36 Peacemaker bombers , one of the type which crashed a couple of miles from here in 1953 .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2020)

I realised that I was feeling left out by all the YS activity on here so I downloaded the Too Good To Go app and bought these for£3.50...





A big sourdough, a spelt loaf, 4 ciabatta and a roll/bap/collitwatthawill...
It's a good bakery too!


----------



## mybike (17 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I was listening into the peeps who took over the ex Thomas Cook branches. It was interesting how they have managed to take on most of the ex employees and are making a success of things . They seem to be doing well by not making efficiency cuts in reducing members of staff.
> I wonder how football managers would fair if they carried out efficiency cuts and played with 9 players ?



Or they could employ the lads from the local secondary school.


----------



## mybike (17 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> Mundane,i am back but i do not know for how long for.Some contractor has dug through a Virgin Media cable in our area.So we are having good days and bad days,in out in out off on off on.Date given for full service back on 3-15pm 20th Jan.



In my experience, Virgin are quicker in sorting that sort of fault than most.


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I realised that I was feeling left out by all the YS activity on here so I downloaded the Too Good To Go app and bought these for£3.50...
> 
> 
> A big sourdough, a spelt loaf, 4 ciabatta and a roll/bap/collitwatthawill...
> It's a good bakery too!



How does that app work then, in a nutshell? 
That would be a nutshell that goes in my compost heaps, wouldn't it?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2020)

Had a very fine lunch of a bowl of alphabet soup, a turkey, brie and chutney sandwich, half an avocado and a couple of crackers with some seville marmalade. 

Sorted all my gubbins until I need to get supper on the go, so sat with in front of the telly with a tortie cat on my lap and relaxing.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2020)

Oh, and it has finally stopped raining here.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and it has finally stopped raining here.


Stopped just before 6 this morning here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> How does that app work then, in a nutshell?
> That would be a nutshell that goes in my compost heaps, wouldn't it?


It probably works best in cities because there are more food outlets. In fact, I don't know whether it has a use away from London. You tell it where you are and it shows you which local food outlets have spare capacity. In my case, bread which would have been sold for over £10 was to be had for £3.50. What you get is pretty much pot luck. You pay in advance online and roll up.

I live on the 5th floor so I can't advise you about nut composting.


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2020)

Yes, round here it would be the old-fashioned way of just turning up at the baker's and looking at the bagged up rolls that are to be sold that day.


Probs the same at the Butcher's but the items at the Candlestick Maker have a longer shelf life. I could of-course wax lyrical about the independent shops that there are in this town, but I will stop here.


----------



## slow scot (17 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yes, round here it would be the old-fashioned way of just turning up at the baker's and looking at the bagged up rolls that are to be sold that day.
> 
> 
> Probs the same at the Butcher's but the items at the Candlestick Maker have a longer shelf life. I could of-course wax lyrical about the independent shops that there are in this town, but I will stop here.


You could wax lyrical about most Candlestick Makers! 
Where's my coat, I'm just going.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2020)

slow scot said:


> You could wax lyrical about most Candlestick Makers!
> Where's my coat, I'm just going.


Where to, Wick?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2020)

Speaking of candles...

According to someone I know, soy wax candles apparently burn without emitting any CO2


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm back out .
> Schrodie has just given me some face rubs and is now settling down for a nap on my lap .
> 
> BT have contacted me to say that there is a problem with our internet. . That's funny as we are not with them !


Scammers, I bet they called themselves a British Telecom engineer (despite it being BT for years) we've had em trying to get remote access to the computer........................kept em on the phone for over an hour.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It probably works best in cities because there are more food outlets. In fact, I don't know whether it has a use away from London. You tell it where you are and it shows you which local food outlets have spare capacity. In my case, bread which would have been sold for over £10 was to be had for £3.50. What you get is pretty much pot luck. You pay in advance online and roll up.
> 
> I live on the 5th floor so I can't advise you about nut composting.



Ah, the techie version of scouring the shelves for yellow stickers peeking at you seductively, enticing you to buy...


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jan 2020)

I’ve had a horrible week, I’m so pleased it’s over!


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jan 2020)

@Andy in Germany did you get the job?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> @Andy in Germany did you get the job?



Thanks for asking.

I suspect not, partly because some of the job would be a carers job involving taking people out of wheelchairs and putting them on the bog, [_Edit: which I'm not trained to do and I don't have the upper body strength_] and partly because it involved driving, although probably not at the same time.

I'll be calling a couple of places I applied to (including the one in the next town that I'd like to work for) and see what they say...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks for asking.
> 
> I suspect not, partly because some of the job would be a carers job involving taking people out of wheelchairs and putting them on the bog, and partly because it involved driving, although probably not at the same time.
> 
> I'll be calling a couple of places I applied to (including the one in the next town that I'd like to work for) and see what they say...



Also, I came back by bike. My legs hurt.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2020)

And I just ate too much when I got back.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jan 2020)

Fingers crossed for you @Andy in Germany to get the job you want.


----------



## mybike (17 Jan 2020)

Temperature in the summer house has dropped to 37.6F

Note to self, must put sensor up outside.


----------



## mybike (17 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> Mundane news update.Many people in our area of Meanwood Leeds 6 are fed up of Virgin .There is a right uproar about the outage some are calling it.Some have demanded a payment for loss of service,help centre staff have been less than helpful say some posters.
> Well in a few weeks Mr and Mrs Postman are going to leave Virgin we have been with them decades,and never once do you get an offer of a loyalty reduction.
> Mrs P has been in to Leeds and has come up with this solution.New smart telly,Freeview box and a Freeview aerial.Seperate TalkTalk broadband and phone line.Once we buy the telly the box and aerial no more contracts and a saving of around £60 a month.
> I have been hankering about this for a couple of years,so an accident outside of Virgin's control and of mine has forced the issue,they just take take take,for bad progs and hours of commercials.
> Rant over and now calm.



Bear in mind how long the manufacturer guarantees upgrades for the TV. Ours works fine as a TV but apps on it have stopped working. We use a plug in for 'smart' functions and they are cheap to replace.


----------



## tyred (17 Jan 2020)

I am considering eating the Toblerone which I have in the cupboard.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jan 2020)

tyred said:


> I am considering eating the Toblerone which I have in the cupboard.



sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2020)

tyred said:


> I am considering eating the Toblerone which I have in the cupboard.



Just be careful

View: https://youtu.be/Ke6GrYbHKfY


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2020)

tyred said:


> I am considering eating the Toblerone which I have in the cupboard.



That is a big Toblerone


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2020)

I have also just eaten too much... 

Homemade turkey, bacon & leek pie, garlic mash and buttered savoy cabbage. 

Piggy Reynard...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Homemade turkey


How do you make those things?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How do you make those things?



Ah... You think I'm Bernard Matthews...


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How do you make those things?


You start with an egg...


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah... You think I'm Bernard Matthews...


He's been dead these last nine years!


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> He's been dead these last nine years!



Eh, don't let cold, hard facts get in the way of a good retort...


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eh, don't let cold, hard facts get in the way of a good retort...


A message from beyond the grave maybe.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah... You think I'm Bernard Matthews...


Could be worse he could think you're Bernard Manning


----------



## tyred (17 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> That is a big Toblerone



Because of my NY resolution I have cut down to just one bar a day.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2020)

tyred said:


> Because of my NY resolution I have cut down to just one bar a day.
> View attachment 500917


WHSmiths were selling those in the run-up to Christmas. First that sprang to mind when you mentioned it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2020)

Sleeting here. It was supposed to snow first, then sleet, then freezing rain, then just plain rain as the temperature rises. Then the temps will plummet tomorrow. 0F, or -17C overnight. Maybe. I think 4F is also forecast by others.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sleeting here. It was supposed to snow first, then sleet, then freezing rain, then just plain rain as the temperature rises. Then the temps will plummet tomorrow. 0F, or -17C overnight. Maybe. I think 4F is also forecast by others.


They keep on promising us heavy snow over here, but it never arrives.

Can I claim my money back?


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> You start with an egg...


Ah, but where does the egg come from?

Meanwhile, in slightly less mundane news, my niece passed her driving test this morning


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Ah, but where does the egg come from?
> 
> Meanwhile, in slightly less mundane news, my niece passed her driving test this morning


The previous generation, whatever that may have been. They only want to raise one generation.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Could be worse he could think you're Bernard Manning



Just a slight impossibility given the difference in plumbing, dahling...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2020)

Just going to finish my  and then toddle off to bed.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jan 2020)

It was my intention to have a lazy morning in bed, but my body clock has awoken and I’m up. Grrrr.

I’ll put the kettle on.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Scammers, I bet they called themselves a British Telecom engineer (despite it being BT for years) we've had em trying to get remote access to the computer........................kept em on the phone for over an hour.


The second call was a bit more convincing which was worrying ! I think it was a recording of someone with a posh British accent ! They wanted me to press 1 !! 
I put the phone down .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2020)

Morning ! It is brightening up outside . We have had a frost .

I will be going to see the Calne Model Railway Exhibition with my friends this morning .


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2020)

Nice chilly start and a nice weekend forecast 
Off biking at 9.30 with son in law, assuming nothing goes wrong this morning... 

Then off for lunch, shopping at Springfields later.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2020)

I'm going to have to go out and feed the birds . They seem to have emptied the feeder !


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm going to have to go out and feed the birds . They seem to have emptied the feeder !



I stripped and cleaned the feeders yesterday, they had cress growing from the bottom, wet mild weather, i only did them about 2 weeks ago. Which is fine in winter with frosts. 

Panic bought a load of fat blocks that were on offer, they destroy these


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I will be going to see the Calne Model Railway Exhibition with my friends this morning .


I built a 4x2 baseboard last night, next is to start collecting some n-gauge track


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2020)

Saturday waiting for APC


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jan 2020)

Clear skies, light westerly breeze, frosted rooves*. I reckon it's a winter morning. 

*That's how we spelled them when I were a lad.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2020)

I've been out and fed the lickle birdies !

It's the big fat grey ones that I'm not happy with !


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jan 2020)

I just looked out the window, there’s frost on the car, that’s the first I’ve seen this year.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just a slight impossibility given the difference in plumbing, dahling...


Bernard Manning was a plumber I never knew that, how did he get in an airing cupboard?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2020)

I've just sprayed on some deodorant which says ," Motion Sense " .

So it's not going to work that often then !


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> The second call was a bit more convincing which was worrying ! I think it was a recording of someone with a posh British accent ! They wanted me to press 1 !!
> I put the phone down .


 We get that on occasion. I generally let them go on for a bit then ask why, as this is a German number, they are speaking English, and that furthermore in Germany cold calling is illegal, so where did they get my number from?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Clear skies, light westerly breeze, frosted rooves*. I reckon it's a winter morning.
> 
> **That's how we spelled them when I were a lad.*



Me to, I'm not sure if I was supposed to though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Me to, I'm not sure if I was supposed to though.


This is from Grammarist.com :

*Roofs* is the plural of _roof _in all varieties of English. _*Rooves* _is an old secondary form, and it still appears occasionally by analogy with other irregular plurals such as _hooves_, but it is not common enough to be considered standard. 

If it is an old secondary form, then you were supposed to but you're not supposed to now.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I just looked out the window, there’s frost on the car, that’s the first I’ve seen this year.



Hundred Acre Wood does not have any cars, but I wood have expected to see more than one this year where you are.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> Hundred Acre Wood does not have any cars, but I wood have expected to see more than one this year where you are.


There is only one car outside that I can see.


----------



## postman (18 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> It was my intention to have a lazy morning in bed, but my body clock has awoken and I’m up. Grrrr.
> 
> I’ll put the kettle on.


I find a dressing gown looks better.


----------



## postman (18 Jan 2020)

The diabetes clinic says,30 mins a day for five days is all the exercise you need to help with your diabetes.So Cleaned the kitchen floor,hoovered the hallway front room and back room,ironed seven bits of clothing polo shirts and finally went in to the garden and broke down the soil in the strawberry patch and the new area for the raised bed.More than 30 mins,what a good boy am i .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> The diabetes clinic says,30 mins a day for five days is all the exercise you need to help with your diabetes.So Cleaned the kitchen floor,hoovered the hallway front room and back room,ironed seven bits of clothing polo shirts and finally went in to the garden and broke down the soil in the strawberry patch and the new area for the raised bed.More than 30 mins,what a good boy am i .



That would be the government 150 mins a week recommendation. I wonder what research that came out of, or did a committee just decide the public would accept 30 mins a day, with a rest at the weekend?


----------



## Ripple (18 Jan 2020)

Prozac dreams. 

This time I was a scientist in a secret underground bunker and trying to escape from my mad boss running into endless tunnels. Finally I took a tablet which enabled me to run very fast. 

Still


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> I find a dressing gown looks better.


But it is impressive he doesn't use his hands


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jan 2020)

Managed over 50 yrds on the bike before disaster... 
Rag wrapped around the rear mech bent the chain cage and buggered it. 

Fortunately everything else ok, fitted my spare and all good again. 
Had to re true the wheel too.. Dont know if that was from the lock up but it did go into the cassette so probably. 

I will try and have a bike ride tomorrow


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jan 2020)

Start of new workshop roof


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This is from Grammarist.com :
> 
> *Roofs* is the plural of _roof _in all varieties of English. _*Rooves* _is an old secondary form, and it still appears occasionally by analogy with other irregular plurals such as _hooves_, but it is not common enough to be considered standard.
> 
> If it is an old secondary form, then you were supposed to but you're not supposed to now.


In nineteen hunnert and sixty-five, we still said that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2020)

Mrs. GA, 8 years younger, has no recollection of that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jan 2020)

But she says it as rooves, but roofs is how it is spelled here, so the old usage is still common here


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2020)

I slept in this morning.  Then had tea, toasted fruit loaf and a generous dollop of seville orange marmalade.

Went out for a walk, did a few gubbins, watched the free practice from Santiago, and now I'm off for a lunch of alphabet soup and sausage rolls.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This is from Grammarist.com :
> 
> *Roofs* is the plural of _roof _in all varieties of English. _*Rooves* _is an old secondary form, and it still appears occasionally by analogy with other irregular plurals such as _hooves_, but it is not common enough to be considered standard.
> 
> If it is an old secondary form, then you were supposed to but you're not supposed to now.



Rooves is what I was taught in prep school - and this was the early / mid 80s...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Bernard Manning was a plumber I never knew that, how did he get in an airing cupboard?



With great difficulty, I believe is the answer...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2020)

And lastly, aaaaaargh!!!

I resent being called uneducated and narrow minded  Apparently, all the chemistry (organic and combustion theory) that I learnt for GCSE, A Level and as part of my MEng is all quite, quite wrong... 

Apparently I am totally unaware that candles made from wax do not emit carbon dioxide when they burn...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> But she says it as rooves, but roofs is how it is spelled here, so the old usage is still common here



Reminds me of my theatre studies final piece where I had to stage a play, and one character, from Gloucestershire, was supposed to say "Raise the roof". Unfortunately the actor was from Pennsylvania, not Gloucestershire, and so he naturally pronounced it as "Ruff".

Mind you, that was nothing compared to the pronunciation problems another actress had with "Gloucestershire"...


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jan 2020)

My neighbour and I have been clearing out the grated gulley that runs along our lane, now it is flowing properly.


----------



## postman (18 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> My neighbour and I have been clearing out the grated gulley that runs along our lane, now it is flowing properly.
> 
> View attachment 501001


When i wer a lad,we 'ad gulley suckers,saving money now all grates clogged up.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> When i wer a lad,we 'ad gulley suckers,saving money now all grates clogged up.


What is a gully sucker?


----------



## postman (18 Jan 2020)




----------



## postman (18 Jan 2020)

Corporation Works Dept used to lift all street grates and shove the tube down and suck out all the crap,mostly leaves with a few bits of paper.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> When i wer a lad,we 'ad gulley suckers,saving money now all grates clogged up.


Gosh, I'd forgotten about them. Not seen one in decades.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Gosh, I'd forgotten about them. Not seen one in decades.



Still seen round here, perhaps, three times a year.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2020)

About to make some simple tomato sauce, then commit sacrilege by eating it with fried potatoes and onions...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> About to make some simple tomato sauce, then commit sacrilege by eating it with fried potatoes and onions...



And what about the sausages?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> And what about the sausages?



I try to keep meat consumption down if I can, so meat is a "special" thing rather than everyday.

Chicken and chips tomorrow, as it's a Sunday.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I try to keep meat consumption down if I can, so meat is a "special" thing rather than everyday.
> 
> Chicken and chips tomorrow, as it's a Sunday.



They could've been glamorgan ones...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2020)

Also, vegetarian hot dogs are really rather nice...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2020)

On the subject of nice, a  would be just the thing right now...


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Saturday waiting for APC



They turned up at 8.58 am


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> They turned up at 8.58 am


All in one piece/not broken?


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2020)

Easter Eggs on the shelves, with three months to go.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> View attachment 501009



They're common round here


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Jan 2020)

It's about to rain cats & dogs here: a patch of rain on the Bureau of Meteorology radar picture is showing black (the highest intensity on the colour scale) and will be overhead in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Jan 2020)

Actually, sooner than that: we just got some heavy hail, and now it's raining heavily. The bushfire areas should get a lot of it, too.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Start of new workshop roof
> 
> View attachment 500983


Won't you bang your head ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2020)

Morning.
There is a clear blue sky out at the moment which is slowly turning an orange colour .
It looks like we have had a frost.
No need to worry ! Schrodie is keeping an eye on things. He is sat in the window .


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> All in one piece/not broken?


Yes


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2020)

Frost here as well so smuggling up


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2020)

I went over to see the model railway exhibition yesterday in Calne . I was a bit disappointed as it was in a smaller sports hall than usual. The 

model group had to change the venue at short notice due to building work being carried out in their previous place .

Despite the squeeze they had some good model layouts there. Most of the layouts were N gauge , there were a couple of Gauge layouts as 

well .

I was a naughty boy and spendid some money !


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2020)

Frosty clear morning, de-iced the bird baths. 

Hopefully out on the bikes with Mrs Lon today if she's up for it..


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jan 2020)

Just got up, I’m a bit tired this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2020)

Why is it that I'm more tired now than I was at 3 this morning ? 

I was wide awake thinking why Schrödinger or Pavlov didn't put their minds to better things like how to make a realistic model railway fit into a small bedroom ?
I was thinking about all the scenarios. Must have a station or 2 ! But then the time taken for the train to reach the next station is less than the time it would take the imaginary passengers to board and if it was that close why didn't they just walk !


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2020)

I'm a bit achy, this morning, as yesterday was spent decorating the kitchen. All that needs finishing today is behind the fridge and cooker, plus a few dabs of emulsion behind the pipework. 


Tea first, though, obviously 🍵


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jan 2020)

I’m a bit achy this morning as well after all the bending over to clear that gully out.
My cup of tea this morning is particularly enjoyable, don’t know why, it’s just really nice today.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jan 2020)

There i was out walking yesterday afternoon when a local authority gritting wagon came speeding towards me doing what must've been about 40mph in a 30mph zone. When i say towards me i mean i was on the pavement,not the actual road,but it was still quite scary(ish)
Anyway,a minute or so later it came towards me again having done a loop around the block. This time it was doing about 40mph in a 20mph zone. As it passed me i heard a slight bang and saw someone's wing mirror spinning in the road. The idiot driver should be reported!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Gosh, I'd forgotten about them. Not seen one in decades.


Come to the States, they are here, sucking gulleys.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jan 2020)

-17C here today. 
It got up to 3C yesterday morning, and melted the snow and ice, then dropped all afternoon, thanks to those 50 mph winds. But everything froze dry. Today may be sunny, and it may get up to -12C. We usually have a few weeks of this weather, so I am not complaining over three days of it. Normal weather resumes Wednesday, it appears, highs or 2 or 3C. Decent for this time of year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> -17C here today.
> It got up to 3C yesterday morning, and melted the snow and ice, then dropped all afternoon, thanks to those 50 mph winds. But everything froze dry. Today may be sunny, and it may get up to -12C. We usually have a few weeks of this weather, so I am not complaining over three days of it. Normal weather resumes Wednesday, it appears, highs or 2 or 3C. Decent for this time of year.


It sounds like Newfoundland had a light dusting of snow yesterday....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jan 2020)

Because of major works downstairs, our laundry is out of commission. However, I discovered that the local Morrison's has a laundromat. So I did the shopping while I washed and had a coffee while I tumbled.

Perhaps I should have had breakfast before going out because I seem to have bought a lot of snack-type stuff.

Oh, Morrison's coffee is really weak.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jan 2020)

View from the balcony this morning


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2020)

Yuk @Andy in Germany 

Glorious cold day here, fair bit of ice lurking in shaded ares which needed respect on our bike ride, only 13 miles but really nice to be out in the sunshine


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Yuk @Andy in Germany
> 
> Glorious cold day here, fair bit of ice lurking in shaded ares which needed respect on our bike ride, only 13 miles but really nice to be out in the sunshine



I see it as a good excuse to stay in doors and make models...


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jan 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> There i was out walking yesterday afternoon when a local authority gritting wagon came speeding towards me doing what must've been about 40mph in a 30mph zone. When i say towards me i mean i was on the pavement,not the actual road,but it was still quite scary(ish)
> Anyway,a minute or so later it came towards me again having done a loop around the block. This time it was doing about 40mph in a 20mph zone. As it passed me i heard a slight bang and saw someone's wing mirror spinning in the road. The idiot driver should be reported!!!


Who saw it happen?


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Who saw it happen?


I saw it happen.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jan 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I saw it happen.


Then you know the answer then


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jan 2020)

Healthy egg and chips for dinner tonight.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2020)

Healthy (not particularly! ) Sticky Toffee Pudding & custard for pud, this evening


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2020)

I managed to get out on my bike this afternoon and cycled over to Corsham and back. It was lovely clear blue sky and sunshine. There was a little bit of melting ice in places but no problems . 8.4 miles .


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Then you know the answer then


I'M not reporting it!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jan 2020)

I just had some chocolate Müsli.

That's _healthy_, that is: got oats in it, and everything.


----------



## tyred (19 Jan 2020)

My pear has a bruise


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jan 2020)

tyred said:


> My pear has a bruise



You mean it's less than pearfect?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> You mean it's less than pearfect?


You got your coat?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jan 2020)

tyred said:


> My pear has a bruise


Don't tell social services, they'll want to hold a Conference.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2020)

Well today is my first day at my new job , got to decide how I am going to commute to my new work place ?

I would normally use my Marin Bear Valley but I don't think it makes sense to work from the bedroom to the garage and then ride it back to my workspace under our stairs 😁


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'M not reporting it!!


Stop complaining about nobody reporting it then!


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2020)

Good morning all 

Frosty and icy today so I got a lift in, didn't want to slip over.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2020)

Good morning one n all, late up again. I have tea.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2020)

Frosty start, here in Hamtun. Riding over for my physio in a while, with a diversion via the charity shop to drop a few bits & bob's in.
Tea and porage first, though.. 👍🏼


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2020)

Morning!
We have had some pretty skies this morning.
In other news. I have been out and fed the birds .


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> We have had some pretty skies this morning.
> In other news. I have been out and fed the birds .


T’uppence a bag?


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well today is my first day at my new job , got to decide how I am going to commute to my new work place ?
> 
> I would normally use my Marin Bear Valley but I don't think it makes sense to work from the bedroom to the garage and then ride it back to my workspace under our stairs 😁



I think you need to do more investigating on this commute.

Does it take you longer to get back home after you finish work?

Here's my suggestion: Walk from the cupboard under the stairs to the garage, commute home the long way round, and then walk to the bedroom, via the kitchen. The rift in the space time continuum could mean that it takes you an hour to get home.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jan 2020)

It's a beautiful, sunny day here on the border between Derbyshire and Yorkshire. Beautiful, but cold. 0ºC. With lots of black ice on the roads and pavements.

It was colder yesterday. I know it was colder as the car refused to start. It doesn't like the cold and often refuses to start when the temperature drops below 3ºC (it was -1ºC). Jump start booster required. And before it's pointed out, the battery is only 2 months old. And yes, it is the correct battery for the car. But thank you for your help 

Now, I have to go food shopping. It's nice and warm in the house. I don't want to go. But we have no food left (I've just eaten one of my wife's brunch bar things and it was awful  ). Time to man up, get cold and (probably) jump start the car....


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It's a beautiful, sunny day here on the border between Derbyshire and Yorkshire. Beautiful, but cold. 0ºC. With lots of black ice on the roads and pavements.
> 
> It was colder yesterday. I know it was colder as the car refused to start. It doesn't like the cold and often refuses to start when the temperature drops below 3ºC (it was -1ºC). Jump start booster required. And before it's pointed out, the battery is only 2 months old. And yes, it is the correct battery for the car. But thank you for your help
> 
> Now, I have to go food shopping. It's nice and warm in the house. I don't want to go. But we have no food left (I've just eaten one of my wife's brunch bar things and it was awful  ). Time to man up, get cold and (probably) jump start the car....


Or have another of your wife's brunch bars.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Or have another of your wife's brunch bars.


No. It really tasted that bad. 3-layer coat, hat and gloves it is.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> And before it's pointed out, the battery is only 2 months old. And yes, it is the correct battery for the car.


Diesel?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Diesel?


Yes, it's a 2-litre Vauxhall diesel.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2020)

I’m having some toasted chocolate bread.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Yes, it's a 2-litre Vauxhall diesel.


Have your glowplugs & glowplug relay circuit checked


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Have your glowplugs & glowplug relay circuit checked


Thanks! It’s starting to drive me a little nuts having to use the booster all the time which won’t be good for the battery either.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Thanks! It’s starting to drive me a little nuts having to use the booster all the time which won’t be good for the battery either.


Are you any good with the Multimeter?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Thanks! It’s starting to drive me a little nuts having to use the booster all the time which won’t be good for the battery either.


Could be sensors or starter. Even water temp sensor goes into whether the glow plugs go. If it's anything like diesels I've dealt with. Might think about cold weather fuel additive, but usually that is more for like the conditions we have here in the States, where it is currently -12C where I am. Or fuel injectors.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Jan 2020)

I still keep typing 2019


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Thanks! It’s starting to drive me a little nuts having to use the booster all the time which won’t be good for the battery either.


Won't harm the battery, you're connecting them in parallel


----------



## mybike (20 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> You mean it's less than pearfect?



What about the other one?


----------



## mybike (20 Jan 2020)

Had our monster fir down Saturday, together with a smaller one.I've now got some logs I can't lift! Question is, axe or bomb for splitting. I might even hire a chain saw.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2020)

I've been bizzing! I took the old sink plug out . Who's bright idea was it to replace a chain with a rod linkage ? B****y useless piece of rubbish! 
Fitted a new thingummy with a flip plug in it . Then had to go toQ & B's as it wouldn't reach the waste pipe, bought a new trap and an extension pipe . Saw,saw, saw, fitted the new bits and now it leaks ! I'll sort it tomorrow.
Washed my car as we are going to a funeral tomorrow . 
I'm going to have a rest now .


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> Had our monster fir down Saturday, together with a smaller one.I've now got some logs I can't lift! Question is, axe or bomb for splitting. I might even hire a chain saw.


Axe, great for anger management. Bomb would require shaped charges, and leave you with a bit of a mess to clean up.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jan 2020)

I’ve had my dinner, and now I’m surfing the World Wide Web for a possible new bicycle.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2020)

Well as first days go i can't complain


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Are you any good with the Multimeter?


I have one (it was given to me), but have no idea how to use it. But then I’ve not had occasion to until now.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jan 2020)

Changed broadband supplier today. Everything is set up correctly, I checked! Internet connected, no webpages loading. Had this last time we swapped provider. Phone calls in the morning unless they sort it over night. Using my phone on 4G at the minute.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have one (it was given to me), but have no idea how to use it. But then I’ve not had occasion to until now.


It's fairly easy to test them, you just need to test the resistance of each one, disconnect the wire that goes to each one & test the contact to earth, I suspect a couple of them you'll get no reading.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2020)

Heated up grocery store barbacoa for dinner, with artichoke hearts.
A Y/S dinner. Except for the tortillas, which are special for my diet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2020)

I talked to my friend Tex .
He's in Dallas.
They were having a cold spell, highs only in the 50'sF.
I don't think we made it above 20F today here.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I talked to my friend Tex .
> He's in Dallas.
> They were having a cold spell, *highs only in the 50'sF.*
> I don't think we made it above 20F today here.


Slightly warmer than here.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> It's about to rain cats & dogs here: a patch of rain on the Bureau of Meteorology radar picture is showing black (the highest intensity on the colour scale) and will be overhead in about 10 minutes.


Well, did it last long?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jan 2020)

I’ve gotten up to early. Start a new part time job today, not sure if I wanna to be honest. Oh well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve gotten up to early. Start a new part time job today, not sure if I wanna to be honest. Oh well.



Is this to finance the new bike you were looking at online?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is this to finance the new bike you were looking at online?


No, it’s to get the mortgage paid off, 5 months to go. Then, I can buy what the feck I like.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2020)

Cold and frosty, i really need to bike to work, decisions decisions


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Cold and frosty, i really need to bike to work, decisions decisions



Not worth the risk personally

Hardest frost here so far this winter although only showing minus 1


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Not worth the risk personally
> 
> Hardest frost here so far this winter although only showing minus 1




It was ok ,minus2 but a dry frost and no skidding about, cleared my head which was needed..I'm a bit wound atm


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2020)

@Levo-Lon glad you got on ok


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2020)

Morning.
It is foggy out .
Schrodie is playing off ground tag ! He thinks by sitting on top of a cake tin lid that he is not sitting on the work surface .


----------



## Lullabelle (21 Jan 2020)




----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2020)

Ooh! 
It makes our blood boil !
They just announced on the local news that the police are looking for witnesses after a cyclist collided with a bus !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2020)

What I don't like is the way that they phrase it !

The woman who died from a heart attack after an accident at the top of our road was said to have collided with a vehicle .

I almost collided with 2 vehicles in the past fortnight due to them pulling out in front of me .


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I think the rider died !


In very bad taste then, wasn't meant that way, please delete your post @Illaveago


----------



## mybike (21 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Axe, great for anger management. Bomb would require shaped charges, and leave you with a bit of a mess to clean up.



Why do I think an axe suits you?

As for bomb, I was thinking of one of these:


----------



## mybike (21 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It's fairly easy to test them, you just need to test the resistance of each one, disconnect the wire that goes to each one & test the contact to earth, I suspect a couple of them you'll get no reading.



Um, that might be a bit complicated, seeing he hasn't used a meter.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> Why do I think an axe suits you?



Plenty of practice swinging a bladed weapon.


----------



## mybike (21 Jan 2020)

Jus


Gravity Aided said:


> I talked to my friend Tex .
> He's in Dallas.
> They were having a cold spell, highs only in the 50'sF.
> I don't think we made it above 20F today here.



Just before midnight, in the summerhouse, last night:





This morning:


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> Um, that might be a bit complicated, seeing he hasn't used a meter.


True but if he has some spare time, it's not costing him anything to try & may learn something, potentially saving money, I wouldn't suggest changing them himself if not confident as a broken one can get very very expensive


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> Why do I think an axe suits you?
> 
> As for bomb, I was thinking of one of these:
> View attachment 501458


Not the type of bomb I've seen used.


Andy in Germany said:


> Plenty of practice swinging a bladed weapon.





Andy in Germany said:


> Plenty of practice swinging a bladed weapon.


Nothing wrong with a bit of exercise!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not the type of bomb I've seen used.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a bit of exercise!



I'd just rather you didn't do it in crowded rooms...


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'd just rather you didn't do it in crowded rooms...


If there's room to swing a cat...


----------



## derrick (21 Jan 2020)

Just ate last nights leftovers. Shepherds pie. Lovely.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jan 2020)

derrick said:


> Just ate last nights leftovers. Shepherds pie. Lovely.


Were they yours to eat?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2020)

The sun has finally come out !
It has been freezing for most of the day .


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2020)

On a Tuesday the good lady has a light tea, weigh day.. Like a few ounces count

So i usually have a M&S low cal Be Good to Yourself meal quick and very tasty, saves me cooking for one. 

I particularly like the chicken mushroom and chive mash one. 

So as usual i peeled and chopped some carrots and a few more mushrooms.. 
Popped the oven on and get the meal out of the fridge.... Bugger curry tonight


----------



## derrick (21 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Were they yours to eat?


Yes i made it last night, it was so good i am making another one for tonight,


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jan 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> I still keep typing 2019



Yep, you did it again Lou.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> On a Tuesday the good lady has a light tea, weigh day.. Like a few ounces count
> 
> So i usually have a M&S low cal Be Good to Yourself meal quick and very tasty, saves me cooking for one.
> 
> ...


SiL and daughter rate the Iceland low calorie range.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jan 2020)

Thank feck that’s over.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2020)

I've done 100 'miles' on the turbo this year. I also bought a massage roller for a borked calf muscle. The turbo makes me sweat, the roller makes me wince. For some reason this is thought to be good for me.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2020)

I'm back... 

Absence was unexpected due to a doofus contractor taking out the whole street's phone lines by cutting through a cable with the back bucket of his digger.

On the flip side, I had a couple of very enjoyable evenings playing with my Christmas pressie


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> Had our monster fir down Saturday, together with a smaller one.I've now got some logs I can't lift! Question is, axe or bomb for splitting. I might even hire a chain saw.



Trim all the small crappy bits off first, chain saw into (roughly) 8 inch lengths, then use a long-handled axe to split where necessary. Start at the top and work your way down to the base.

Use the logs you cut off to support the trunk while cutting - you want it well up off the floor, as any dirt / soil will blunt the chain really quickly.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2020)

In other news, on Sunday, I went out on the bike for the first time in a couple of months.  Am still a touch lurgified, but reckoned that a gentle bimble (about 6 miles or so) would do me more good than harm.

Man, I was so sloooooooooooooooooooooooow... 

But did I need that or what... Was buzzing for ages after I got back.  Went out again for a bit today as well, despite the


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2020)

And now it's time for a nice


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jan 2020)

The cavalry is back flying over my house again.
It's the return of the Chinook.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jan 2020)

One little piece of mundane happines from Monday evening - I was in Cambridge for a gig at the Corn Exchange and parked at Grafton West (free added mundane info: its 80p per hour compared to the Grand Arcade next to the Corn Exchange at £1.20 per hour and less then 15 minute stroll away). I must have walked back quickly due to the cold, as expecting to pay for 4 hours parking, the machine showed 3hrs58minutes.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2020)

I have just bought some ink cartridges for my printer, three packs of expandable punch pockets, a handlebar extender thingy and two pairs of new old stock gardening gloves. The latter was a really good find, as they no longer make them in my size.

When I need to buy things off Amazon, I wait till I have enough things to qualify for free postage, then put in a batch order.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well today is my first day at my new job , got to decide how I am going to commute to my new work place ?
> 
> I would normally use my Marin Bear Valley but I don't think it makes sense to work from the bedroom to the garage and then ride it back to my workspace under our stairs 😁


You need to take the long route, otherwise we'll never see this gate or this gate again


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> *No, it’s to get the mortgage paid off*, 5 months to go. Then, I can buy what the feck I like.


It's a wonderfull feeling when it's done. I remember spending some time just looking at the letter from my building society confirming I'd paid everything off a few years ago.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm back...
> 
> Absence was unexpected due to a doofus contractor taking out the whole street's phone lines by cutting through a cable with the back bucket of his digger.
> 
> On the flip side,* I had a couple of very enjoyable evenings playing with my Christmas pressie*


Should we ask what it was or just leave it to people's imagination


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jan 2020)

Finally, sorry for the late flurry of posts, but I've had a couple of drinks in memory of my brother in law's father who passed away on Tuesday (liver cancer).

R.I.P. Eddie.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Should we ask what it was or just leave it to people's imagination



Given how imaginations can run riot in this place, no, it wasn't an all-singing, all-dancing vibrating dildo thingy... 

Actually, it was a collection of F3000 photos from 1990 and 1991, which needed to be catalogued, mounted and filed.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Finally, sorry for the late flurry of posts, but I've had a couple of drinks in memory of my brother in law's father who passed away on Tuesday (liver cancer).
> 
> R.I.P. Eddie.



*hugs*

I'll join you in the sentiments, although with me it's  

I lost a very dear cat show friend today. Blast, she was six months younger than me...


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> *Given how imaginations can run riot in this place, no,* it wasn't an all-singing, all-dancing vibrating dildo thingy...
> 
> Actually, it was a collection of F3000 photos from 1990 and 1991, which needed to be catalogued, mounted and filed.


They're not that bad!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> It's a wonderfull feeling when it's done. I remember spending some time just looking at the letter from my building society confirming I'd paid everything off a few years ago.



We did the same as well , we even talked about framing it


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> We did the same as well , we even talked about framing it




I'll be framing mine when i get there

Out last night looking at a house with the step daughter, they have a nice house, ex council and well modernised. 
They're looking at an older house in the village still a semi but 100k more, i so hope they dont get this as their mortgage is now only 60k, and this house is a money pit after seeing it, 20k minimum to do what's needed.. We'll see, but its a itch they want to scratch so cant blame them. 
Son in laws 47 so he'll be mortgaged until 65 if they do or longer

I remortgage in 07 against my wishes to build a large extension so FinL could stay, he changed his mind... Cheers mate. I'll just pay this off for yrs then.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2020)

I’ve been up 90 minutes I’m on my second cuppa.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2020)

Morning. It is foggy out . I wonder if it will last as long as yesterday's . I think we only had an hour of sunshine.

In other news I have put Dustbin Hoffbin out for collection .


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2020)

It's a foggy black bin day, today!


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jan 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Yep, you did it again Lou.



 see what I mean


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Jan 2020)

Bit of a foggy day but warmer than it has been and, no frost so no slippy pavements


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2020)

Foggy here now , wasn't earlier when I went out and had a nice 20 miles


----------



## mybike (22 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is foggy out . I wonder if it will last as long as yesterday's . I think we only had an hour of sunshine.





PeteXXX said:


> It's a foggy black bin day, today!





Lullabelle said:


> Bit of a foggy day but warmer than it has been and, no frost so no slippy pavements



Not quite as foggy Sunday - and we need to go out again.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2020)

The binmen have bin and gone.. Fog's lifting. 

I had a sliced banana on my Cornflakes, this morning 🍌


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2020)

It is drizzling fog! . Think it is set in for a couple of days !


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jan 2020)

Not bad here, damp cycle to work,mild and grey


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2020)

You know that part time job I started yesterday? I chucked it this morning.

In other news, I had a nice piece of hot buttered toast a few minutes ago, it was so nice I’m gonna have another piece.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> You know that part time job I started yesterday? I chucked it this morning.
> 
> In other news, I had a nice piece of hot buttered toast a few minutes ago, it was so nice I’m gonna have another piece.



Were you working with @biggs682 in his cupboard under the stairs?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> Were you working with @biggs682 in his cupboard under the stairs?


Did they fall out ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jan 2020)

Having sent my application for my exemption from a Chamber of Commerce mandated training course and exam to be a trainer in Germany (on the basis I'm already qualified) by registered post about two months ago, and having been told it would take "two to three weeks" for approval, I chased it up today. 

Apparently the Chamber of Commerce "lost the paperwork" between my local office and the central office in Stuttgart (which it turns out is closer than my "local" office anyway) so I need to send it again.

I was warned that they would quibble or delay before they gave me the certificate but I was expecting an excuse better than "The dog ate my homework"


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Having sent my application for my exemption from a Chamber of Commerce mandated training course and exam to be a trainer in Germany (on the basis I'm already qualified) by registered post about two months ago, and having been told it would take "two to three weeks" for approval, I chased it up today.
> 
> Apparently the Chamber of Commerce "lost the paperwork" between my local office and the central office in Stuttgart (which it turns out is closer than my "local" office anyway) so I need to send it again.
> 
> I was warned that they would quibble or delay before they gave me the certificate but I was expecting an excuse better than "The dog ate my homework"


I thought they were supposed to be efficient ?



At losing things perhaps !


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2020)

Did a spot of lumberjilling this morning. I will go back out shortly to collect the logs and stash them in the garage.

I had a fine lunch of two sausage rolls, one with sweet chilli sauce, one with mustard, two  and a very large persimmon.

It is murky here, with the odd spot of drizzle, and the murkiness seems to be getting more murky.

Didn't bother putting out either the blue recycling wheelie bin or the black bag this week.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Having sent my application for my exemption from a Chamber of Commerce mandated training course and exam to be a trainer in Germany (on the basis I'm already qualified) by registered post about two months ago, and having been told it would take "two to three weeks" for approval, I chased it up today.
> 
> Apparently the Chamber of Commerce "lost the paperwork" between my local office and the central office in Stuttgart (which it turns out is closer than my "local" office anyway) so I need to send it again.
> 
> I was warned that they would quibble or delay before they gave me the certificate but I was expecting an excuse better than "The dog ate my homework"



Can't you go directly to the central office and give it to the person responsible? 

Or maybe send multiple copies in the hope that one will get through - a bit like Harry Potter's Hogwarts letter...


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2020)

I’ve been out on my bike.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I thought they were supposed to be efficient ?
> 
> 
> 
> At losing things perhaps !



They just don't want to process it, because if I did the course they'd get about 2000€ for (I think) about 20 days training, whereas this way they can only charge me a 25€ handling fee.

On the other hand they cover the same topics as I was trained in, but I have about 200x the hours plus experience I'm not inclined to pay them through the nose to get an inferior qualification, and waste my time in the process...


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Having sent my application for my exemption from a Chamber of Commerce mandated training course and exam to be a trainer in Germany (on the basis I'm already qualified) by registered post about two months ago, and having been told it would take "two to three weeks" for approval, I chased it up today.
> 
> Apparently the Chamber of Commerce "lost the paperwork" between my local office and the central office in Stuttgart (which it turns out is closer than my "local" office anyway) so I need to send it again.
> 
> I was warned that they would quibble or delay before they gave me the certificate but I was expecting an excuse better than "The dog ate my homework"


Would they be willing to accept that reason from you? 
If not they shouldn't be using it themselves.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Would they be willing to accept that reason from you?
> If not they shouldn't be using it themselves.



Agreed. But you know what a big bureaucracy is like: they're the same in any country, and they all know they can get away with this...


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2020)

Logs hauled, work clothes off, onesie on, and I have a hot water bottle for my feetsies.

It is now *very* murky outside.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Agreed. But you know what a big bureaucracy is like: they're the same in any country,and they all know they can get away with this...


Up until they are asked lf they'd be willing to accept it from you. Then it's red faces and quiet answers all round.

They don't expect anyone to challenge them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Up until they are asked lf they'd be willing to accept it from you. Then it's red faces and quiet answers all round.
> 
> They don't expect anyone to challenge them.



Unfortunately that doesn't work so well in this case. I've had colleagues go through the process and they just stonewall you: You get there eventually but they just try and make it difficult.

It doesn't help that my German is good, but not perfect. I've noticed as my German improved, do did the politeness levels of German bureaucrats...


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2020)

I now know where Lancaster is.

I am preparing dinner.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2020)

I have just made myself a  

Will have a bag of cheese & onion crisps to go with it.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I now know where Lancaster is.
> 
> I am preparing dinner.


Wrong side o'Pennines, and on the River Lune(From where we get the word Lunetic).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2020)

I've just binge-watched 3 episodes of Life on Mars, streamed off the iPlayer. I enjoyed it first time round and my memory is so bad that I don't remember half of what I've been watching. Life's a marvel for people who can't remember the first time....they can have the first time again....


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2020)

Sitting down with a  to watch MOTD


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Given how imaginations can run riot in this place, no, it wasn't an all-singing, all-dancing vibrating dildo thingy...
> 
> Actually, it was a collection of F3000 photos from 1990 and 1991, which needed to be catalogued, mounted and filed.


 I was thinking more something baking/cat related...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I was thinking more something baking/cat related...



Maybe I should go wash my brain cavity out with some very strong soap...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2020)

Anyways, time for one last  before bed...


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I was thinking more something baking/cat related...


Something like,


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2020)

Recyclable bin today

Hope my passwords work today 

Why am I awake ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Something like,
> View attachment 501707




 very good


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Jan 2020)

Looks like a foggy damp ride in today, making the most of the still winds and mild spell.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2020)

Morning, I’m going to Canterbury later. First tea.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Looks like a foggy damp ride in today, making the most of the still winds and mild spell.


I won't be cycling in this weather ! It is bad enough in ideal conditions! Add poor visibility and the chances of being seen will drop to zero !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2020)

Morning!
It is grey here but not as foggy or wet as yesterday. Another few more days of it according to Carol !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2020)

Now that's what I call sensible !
Coronavirus has broken out in China and people are worried about it spreading !
Now where should we send our reporters ?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2020)

They were just talking about people buying presents has changed from actual presents to experiences .

Why not combine the two ? Buy a present and have it lost in delivery !


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2020)

Well damp underfoot outside and cycling jacket in the wash .


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jan 2020)

I went out to Esslingen.

I'm back now.

It was -2°c. My beard froze.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I went out to Esslingen.
> 
> I'm back now.
> 
> It was -2°c. My beard froze.


That's worrying you don't have a beard


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Jan 2020)

Don't know if it is the cold weather but I have to keep going for a wee


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jan 2020)

Bird feeder topped up. That's the last sunflower hearts. 

Shed News: I tidied up the shed this morning. A mouse jumped out of its furry little skin when I disturbed its nest. 
Now I know what's been nibbling holes in the bird seed bags and fat balls!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well damp underfoot outside and cycling jacket in the wash .
> 
> View attachment 501717


Still "Green, it's clean, Purple, it's proofed"?


----------



## mybike (23 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just binge-watched 3 episodes of Life on Mars, streamed off the iPlayer. I enjoyed it first time round and my memory is so bad that I don't remember half of what I've been watching. Life's a marvel for people who can't remember the first time....they can have the first time again....



My mother's memory is so bad she'd re-reading books & magazines all the time. Mind, this morning she told a the carer she didn't know who I was!


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> My mother's memory is so bad she'd re-reading books & magazines all the time. Mind, this morning she told a the carer she didn't know who I was!


It's not nice, I lost my mother years ago to dementia, she didn't know me for the last 3 years of her life, my father has just been confirmed with vascular dementia, mind you at 95 he's had a good innings.


----------



## mybike (23 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It's not nice, I lost my mother years ago to dementia, she didn't know me for the last 3 years of her life, my father has just been confirmed with vascular dementia, mind you at 95 he's had a good innings.



My mother's memory seems to be variable. It's the wanting to go and see her mother that I hate.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> My mother's memory seems to be variable. It's the wanting to go and see her mother that I hate.


I fully understand that & the pain you feel when you come back out.


----------



## mybike (23 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Trim all the small crappy bits off first, chain saw into (roughly) 8 inch lengths, then use a long-handled axe to split where necessary. Start at the top and work your way down to the base.
> 
> Use the logs you cut off to support the trunk while cutting - you want it well up off the floor, as any dirt / soil will blunt the chain really quickly.



Trouble is, my chain saw is just too small & some of the logs are heavy! Still I'm learning to use a long axe, I hit the same spot from time to time. 

The shredder is earning it's keep tho'.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2020)

I haven't left for Canterbury yet, I'm going to see my dad who does not know who I am. Sad innit?


----------



## postman (23 Jan 2020)

Mundane news,took a loaf of bread back to Sainsbury's today.Only bought it Tuesday it had a kind of white mess running through it.Looked like fluff.No problems.I had a laugh with security,as i was walking in i was holding the loaf in front of me to show them,and i said Irish shoplifter bringing stuff in .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2020)

Schrodie came running in, jumped up onto my lap , inspected my glasses and gave me some gentle chin rubs .
Total opposite to the acupuncture session we had this morning .


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> Mundane news,took a loaf of bread back to Sainsbury's today.Only bought it Tuesday it had a kind of white mess running through it.Looked like fluff.No problems.I had a laugh with security,as i was walking in i was holding the loaf in front of me to show them,and i said Irish shoplifter bringing stuff in .


Should have said you were delivering and couldn't find the delivery entrance.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Should have said you were delivering and couldn't find the delivery entrance.


Or walked in backwards going beep, beep, beep pretending to be a HGV


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2020)

Ran a load of errands in town this morning. Only downside is that the art shop were out of stock on the packs of card I wanted.

On the upside, I seem to have acquired a job lot of seville oranges...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> Trouble is, my chain saw is just too small & some of the logs are heavy! Still I'm learning to use a long axe, I hit the same spot from time to time.
> 
> The shredder is earning it's keep tho'.



How big is your saw? I have a petrol-powered Stihl with a 14 inch bar, which will deal with most things. If your bar is too short, rotate the logs, or, if too heavy, rotate the saw.

As for the axe, practice, practice, practice... Pretend the logs you are splitting is the head of someone you hate or something. I find that works a treat...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Something like,
> View attachment 501707



Ah, a kitty loaf!


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> Don't know if it is the cold weather but I have to keep going for a wee



Ah, when my feet are cold, it goes straight to my bladder, so yes, it probably is the cold weather...


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jan 2020)

Just got back from seeing my dad in Canterbury, he recognised me! That’s the first time in 18 months. It’s been a good day.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2020)

I had a very enjoyable evening, first having egg, beans and chips for supper, then watching the first night of the 6 dayer from Berlin.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I had a very enjoyable evening, first having egg, beans and chips for supper, then watching the first night of the 6 dayer from Berlin.


Just the one egg?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just the one egg?



Yeah, just the one egg. I could've had 22 eggs, as that's how many I got in, but one did me just fine.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, just the one egg. I could've had 22 eggs, as that's how many I got in, but one did me just fine.


You've one less now!


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2020)

I've just had a bowl of cocoa pops.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've just had a bowl of cocoa pops.


Just cocoa pops, no milk. Must have been a bit dry.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Something like,
> View attachment 501707





Reynard said:


> Ah, a kitty loaf!


A Poppy seeded loaf?


----------



## Ripple (24 Jan 2020)

"£$£"^% (insert any bad word here)   

Came to work only to be told that they cancelled me.  Waste of fuel and time  And all that after me phoning to the office yesterday and asking are they sure that I have to work today.  "Yes yes, no changes, 6am to 6pm shift"

Bunch of wa****


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2020)

Soon be time for a bowl of cereal , and then the day starts


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Soon be time for a bowl of cereal , and then the day starts



I've just had a bowl of cornflakes with a sprinkling of mixed dried fruit and mixed chopped nuts, and of course milk, washed down with a glass of orange juice, soon be time for my first  of the day.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2020)

No1 grandson, and I, are watching Peppa Pig 🐽


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2020)

I’m waiting for DPD to collect a package, I’m having a cuppa while I wait.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2020)

Morning.
Went out with my friends last night to a pub . It was our Christmas get together .
The weather this morning looks a bit brighter than yesterday . The grey sky has a blue tinge to it .
Trying to think of what to do today . I wonder if I can come up with something more exciting than tiling ?


----------



## mybike (24 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> How big is your saw? I have a petrol-powered Stihl with a 14 inch bar, which will deal with most things. If your bar is too short, rotate the logs, or, if too heavy, rotate the saw.
> 
> As for the axe, practice, practice, practice... Pretend the logs you are splitting is the head of someone you hate or something. I find that works a treat...



My bar is about 8 inches battery powered, adequate for anything else, except the remains of this tree. And yes, I'm practising with the axe!


----------



## Speicher (24 Jan 2020)

I have a question for peeps on here who order items from USA. Much as I like sewing, I like to occasionally buy clothes that are unusual and supporting people in the textile industry. In this case it is fairly traded and from Nepal. 

If I ordered this item https://store.greatergood.com/colle...ucts/46397-flowering-vines-fleece-wrap-jacket

What sort of import taxes will I pay? Or how do I find out please? Better still how do I find a UK supplier?


----------



## mybike (24 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> No1 grandson, and I, are watching Peppa Pig 🐽



I feel your pain.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have a question for peeps on here who order items from USA. Much as I like sewing, I like to occasionally buy clothes that are unusual and supporting people in the textile industry. In this case it is fairly traded and from Nepal.
> 
> If I ordered this item https://store.greatergood.com/colle...ucts/46397-flowering-vines-fleece-wrap-jacket
> 
> What sort of import taxes will I pay? Or how do I find out please? Better still how do I find a UK supplier?


I don't know, but I'm thinking about buying one for Mrs. GA.
Quite her style.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I don't know, but I'm thinking about buying one for Mrs. GA.
> Quite her style.



Let me know if you buy one, and if she likes it. 

I also like this brighter one. https://store.greatergood.com/collections/3275-tops/products/32923-diagonal-rays-stonewashed-tee

I have bought (unusual) printed patterns from USA and Australia. I do not think there are any import taxes for printed paper items.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jan 2020)

I'm washing my work clothes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm washing my work clothes.



Now washing them again because the soap didn't come out of the little dispenser wossname.


----------



## Ripple (24 Jan 2020)

I just have robbed local Ye Olde Sweet Shop.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now washing them again because the soap didn't come out of the little dispenser wossname.



The washing is now complete, soap dispensed and wossname told to behave itself in future.

No T-shirts were harmed.


----------



## postman (24 Jan 2020)

At lunchtime today.The computer stopped working.We turned it off,yes i know it was not working.We tried a different socket it came on the blue bar shone the went out.We tried again and same thing happened.So down to PC World.As we left i said lets take the lead with us,it could be a faulty connection.I was hoping we were not going to have to fork out £300 to £400 for a new one.So the first thing the chap did was plug it in with a shop lead and bingo it worked.So the cost for a lead £11-99 one very happy tight Yorkshire Postman.And as you can see it works perf


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2020)

Picard !  That's what I'm doing tonight ! 

On the MTB tomorrow, and given how wet it's been, Roman Lakes descent will be a fast flowing river - it never dries up, even in summer. Tomorrow will be river rapids.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2020)

I have been busy measuring, marking out and cutting some white board to cover some pipes in the downstairs shower room .
My wife offered some words of encouragement !
" That looks disgusting ! "


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2020)

A cup of hot bovril and some toast, I just fancied it ok.


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> So the cost for a lead £11-99 one very happy tight Yorkshire Postman


£11.99?! You was robbed bruvva!


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Jan 2020)

Off to the library to take a book back. Late night opening on Fridays. Surprisingly, it's not usually busy.


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Jan 2020)

I need help with an anagram, goblin, 5 letter word that ends with n, googled anagram solver and it didn't have 1


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> I need help with an anagram, goblin, 5 letter word that ends with n, googled anagram solver and it didn't have 1


There's 6 letters there.


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Jan 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> I need help with an anagram, goblin, 5 letter word that ends with n, googled anagram solver and it didn't have 1


There's a couple in here might do


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2020)

I keep thinking it's Thursday !


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I keep thinking it's Thursday ! :wacko


It's Saturday!


----------



## Lullabelle (24 Jan 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's 6 letters there.



Yes but within those 6 should be a 5 letter word that ends with an n.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> Yes but within those 6 should be a 5 letter word that ends with an n.


I'm not sure I understand but can you lose the /b/ and use 'login?'


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2020)

Sorry folks, I was unavoidably detained...

By a batch of gingered orange and lime marmalade.

I may have already succumbed to having the scrapings from the pot on some slices of hot buttered toast...


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> A Poppy seeded loaf?



Chapeau that man 

Mucho funnies.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sorry folks, I was unavoidably detained...
> 
> By a batch of gingered orange and lime marmalade.
> 
> I may have already succumbed to having the scrapings from the pot on some slices of hot buttered toast...


How exactly do you make your toast?


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> My bar is about 8 inches battery powered, adequate for anything else, except the remains of this tree. And yes, I'm practising with the axe!



Awh, a cute diddy little saw then - well, as much as chain saws can be cute.  I see your problem - may well be worthwhile hiring a bigger one for a couple of hours, then - something like what I use here. That would certainly make much lighter work of things.

Hitting things with an axe is incredibly therapeutic, isn't it?


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> How exactly do you make your toast?



In a toaster, like most other people, I'd imagine...


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> In a toaster, like most other people, I'd imagine...


Just wondering how you managed to get the pan scrapings, that's all.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just wondering how you managed to get the pan scrapings, that's all.



With a silicone spatula


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> With a silicone spatula


Something tells me you're not being serious about this!


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Something tells me you're not being serious about this!



Pot, kettle, black? 

In any case, I'm going to have a  and the last slice of chocolate cheesecake...


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jan 2020)

I ordered a globe for Lady Slowmotion on 7th December as a Christmas present. The vendor was a German company. Time passed, it didn't arrive in time for Christmas, and the vendor didn't seem to be very interested in telling me what was going on. Forty eight days after they had taken my money , they sent a tracking note showing that the parcel had been delivered to the shop over the road on Christmas Eve. Quite why they took a month to tell me I will never know. Anyway, I picked it up this afternoon and gave it to my wife. It's a very fine globe. We howled with laughter when we saw that all the place names were in German.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Pot, kettle, black?
> 
> In any case, I'm going to have a  and the last slice of chocolate cheesecake...


Can't help you on the first part. On the second, I've the cuppa at my side already.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can't help you on the first part. On the second, I've the cuppa at my side already.



Can't help you with the second part. The slice of cheesecake is now an ex-slice of cheesecake...


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Can't help you with the second part.* The slice of cheesecake is now an ex-slice of cheesecake... *


As in it's gone, there is none left.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> As in it's gone, there is none left.



I do believe you have it surrounded, Mister Morden...


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I ordered a globe for Lady Slowmotion on 7th December as a Christmas present. The vendor was a German company. Time passed, it didn't arrive in time for Christmas, and the vendor didn't seem to be very interested in telling me what was going on. Forty eight days after they had taken my money , they sent a tracking note showing that the parcel had been delivered to the shop over the road on Christmas Eve. Quite why they took a month to tell me I will never know. Anyway, I picked it up this afternoon and gave it to my wife. It's a very fine globe. We howled with laughter when we saw that all the place names were in German.


Greetings from Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika. I am just north of Springfield, about 100 kliks.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have a question for peeps on here who order items from USA. Much as I like sewing, I like to occasionally buy clothes that are unusual and supporting people in the textile industry. In this case it is fairly traded and from Nepal.
> 
> If I ordered this item https://store.greatergood.com/colle...ucts/46397-flowering-vines-fleece-wrap-jacket
> 
> What sort of import taxes will I pay? Or how do I find out please? Better still how do I find a UK supplier?


Bit of a late reply and the figures aren't exact, but here goes (this may be a bit boring for some, but it used to be my bread & butter)

Take the purchase price of $40 and add on the shipping cost ($10?) = $50 and convert that to GBP at around $1.28 to the £ = £39 delivered. You will therefore pay 12% import duty on the £39 = £4.68. On top of that VAT is charged on the delivered value and duty which is 20% of £43.68 which is £8.73. Finally the shipping company (UPS/DHL, etc) will slap a fee on top for completing the Customs declaration of around £8 - £10

In total therefore you will pay £39 (inc. delivery) for the top, £4.68 duty & £8.73 VAT = £52.41 plus the £8 - £10 handling fee which means your $40 top could end up costing you around £60 by the time it lands on your doorstep. Don't expect the parcel to be marked as a gift or declared with a low value (under $15) so you won't have to pay the duty/VAT/handling fee as the US imposes strict penalties on shippers who falsify values.

The worst thing is I remember this sort of thing and still know more about it than most of the HMRC people that do it on a daily basis!


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Greetings from Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika. I am just north of Springfield, about 100 kliks.


Despite the frustration of waiting for the globe for so long, we actually quite like the exotic German place names. We think it adds a certain sophistication to Chateau Slowmotion.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2020)

Time for bed.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2020)

Why does our cat come and sit with me when I am in the toilet ??


----------



## Speicher (25 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Bit of a late reply and the figures aren't exact, but here goes (this may be a bit boring for some, but it used to be my bread & butter)
> 
> Take the purchase price of $40 and add on the shipping cost ($10?) = $50 and convert that to GBP at around $1.28 to the £ = £39 delivered. You will therefore pay 12% import duty on the £39 = £4.68. On top of that VAT is charged on the delivered value and duty which is 20% of £43.68 which is £8.73. Finally the shipping company (UPS/DHL, etc) will slap a fee on top for completing the Customs declaration of around £8 - £10
> 
> ...



Thank you for those calculations. You have confirmed my suspicions, and It does rather rule it out, if I have to pay so much for delivery. 

The sewing patterns that I have ordered have a low value and were sent "printed paper rate" so not too bad in extra shipping costs.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Despite the frustration of waiting for the globe for so long, we actually quite like the exotic German place names. We think it adds a certain sophistication to Chateau Slowmotion.


I bought a globe at an auction thinking that my wife would like it! . Her response wasn't what I imagined! 

Anyway ! It made me think that it would be nice to have a moon to the same scale . The globe is 12 inches in diameter so the moon would be approximately 3 inches. When I worked out the scale distance they should be apart I was shocked ! 
You don't often get that perspective!


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2020)

Morning, I have tea. My back is a bit achy this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2020)

Morning!
I have just been downstairs to make another  and I feel shattered!

It doesn't bode well for a stint in the museum !


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> Thank you for those calculations. You have confirmed my suspicions, and It does rather rule it out, if I have to pay so much for delivery.
> 
> The sewing patterns that I have ordered have a low value and were sent "printed paper rate" so not too bad in extra shipping costs.


My wife just looked it up on her phone .
You pay customs duty on anything over £135 . You pay VAT on anything over £15 .
Search Gov UK for " Tax and Customs for goods sent from abroad ."


----------



## postman (25 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I have been busy measuring, marking out and cutting some white board to cover some pipes in the downstairs shower room .
> My wife offered some words of encouragement !
> " That looks disgusting ! "


Well i don't blame her.Shower room or not you could have worn some overalls.


----------



## Ripple (25 Jan 2020)

Very good start of the day. 

Got a Polish van driver few inches from the back of my car on the motorway. Finally I had enough of this so lightly pushed the brakes and when he overtook me I just showed him middle finger. 

Arrived at work only to find out that the intruder alarm has got a fault. Flashing yellow light and constant beeping sound. Phoned to 20 millions available 24/7 help numbers and nobody cares because it's Saturday. 

Bunch of students arrived to the building and tried to go inside by pulling the doors. No luck. Few tries and still no luck. So they all stood outside with confused faces. For some reason they didn't even think about pushing the doors. After sitting and watching their efforts I had to open the doors. Oh well ... Couldn't keep my mouth shut so I asked them - "if you don't know how to open the doors how do you manage your studies?"


----------



## Ripple (25 Jan 2020)

Faulty intruder alarm sorted out. The beeping sound actually is from fault on fire panel.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2020)

I'm feeling shattered ! I haven't felt like this for a long time .
Feeling as thick as two short planks !


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2020)

Big snow storm in the U.S. has just missed me, barely. I have about an inch of snow here, looks like about all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jan 2020)

Scientists tell us the star Betelgeuse may explode imminently.
That means anywhere from now, to 100,000 years from now, BTW.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Scientists tell us the star Betelgeuse may explode imminently.
> That means anywhere from now, to 100,000 years from now, BTW.



I believe bus timetables work on the same principle.


----------



## Ripple (25 Jan 2020)

End of January.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jan 2020)

I've just eaten _two _(2) pieces of fudge.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2020)

I’ve not been long back from being out.


----------



## postman (25 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve not been long back from being out.


I have no idea why,but your quote reminded me of this.I went into my local butcher and asked for some bacon.Lean back, he said well i can i said but it makes talking awkward.


----------



## mybike (25 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> At lunchtime today.The computer stopped working.We turned it off,yes i know it was not working.We tried a different socket it came on the blue bar shone the went out.We tried again and same thing happened.So down to PC World.As we left i said lets take the lead with us,it could be a faulty connection.I was hoping we were not going to have to fork out £300 to £400 for a new one.So the first thing the chap did was plug it in with a shop lead and bingo it worked.So the cost for a lead £11-99 one very happy tight Yorkshire Postman.And as you can see it works perf



Did you check the fuse in the plug?



IaninSheffield said:


> £11.99?! You was robbed bruvva!



It was PC World, I think he got off lightly - they might have offered him an extended guarantee for £25.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2020)

It's only taken this long to get back to near normal .
Feeling a bit cold and achy .
I'll console myself by looking at pictures of classic bikes .


----------



## mybike (25 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Awh, a cute diddy little saw then - well, as much as chain saws can be cute.  I see your problem - may well be worthwhile hiring a bigger one for a couple of hours, then - something like what I use here. That would certainly make much lighter work of things.
> 
> Hitting things with an axe is incredibly therapeutic, isn't it?



Hiring one is the plan, I don't need it for anything else & having used the diddy one I have some feel for how they work. I don't enjoy cleaning them tho'. Otherwise, yes, and I'm gradually getting more accurate.


----------



## mybike (25 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> As in it's gone, there is none left.



It is an ex-slice?


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Why does our cat come and sit with me when I am in the toilet ??



 curiosity killed the chat.


----------



## mybike (25 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Scientists tell us the star Betelgeuse may explode imminently.
> That means anywhere from now, to 100,000 years from now, BTW.



Or between 700 years ago and 99,300 from now?



Andy in Germany said:


> I believe bus timetables work on the same principle.



Perhaps the numbers are reversed for them.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jan 2020)

I finally filed my tax return and now I'm having some beers as a celebration.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2020)

I slept in, then spent what was left of the morning splitting logs.

After lunch, I've lounged in front of the telly watching assorted sport.

Not doing anything else constructive today other than cooking supper.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Why does our cat come and sit with me when I am in the toilet ??



Because this is what cats do. Poppy is the primary exponent of this here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Scientists tell us the star Betelgeuse may explode imminently.
> That means anywhere from now, to 100,000 years from now, BTW.



They've been saying this for years...


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> Hiring one is the plan, I don't need it for anything else & having used the diddy one I have some feel for how they work. I don't enjoy cleaning them tho'. Otherwise, yes, and I'm gradually getting more accurate.



Just make sure that you hire one with a quick start or easy start, as a petrol-powered saw without that is an absolute devil to get going.

My late male parental unit, many moons ago, bought a Bosch saw without one because it was light, it looked pretty and it was rather cheap as these things go. I hated the bloomin' thing with a vengeance. Starting it was such a lottery (not what you need when there's a lot of work to be done) and after an incident where I lost my temper and gave it the full Basil Fawlty treatment, it got traded in the very next day for the Stihl. Was worth every penny to splurge, as the Stihl is a pleasure to use.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Because this is what cats do. Poppy is the primary exponent of this here chez Casa Reynard.



Two of ours bang on the toilet door when you are in there. You come out, and there are usually 3 of the cats waiting.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2020)

Been planning my trip down to Alresford on Wednesday. Bikes not in the equation this time, taking public transport.

A return between Cambridge and Ely costs me the same whatever the time of day, so am going to split my ticket - and my journey. That means I can get to Cambridge before 10 am at no additional cost, and then continue my journey after 10 am once my railcard kicks in. OK, it only saves me a couple of quid, but if connections are playing ball it does get me into Alton an hour earlier than if I didn't. And in turn, it gives me more time to spend in Alresford.

Not too fussed on the homewards leg, as I'll probably just curl up with a book and my thoughts.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP and I have been watching a movie.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The Fragrant MrsP and I have been watching a movie.



Beautiful Wife will shortly be engaging in a similar activity with the boys.

I'll be going to bed.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Wife will shortly be engaging in a similar activity with the boys.
> 
> I'll be going to bed.


Where you'll be watching the telly.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jan 2020)

I am watching the IMSA Rolex 24hr on my TV thanks to a Chromecast.

Alcohol may just be about to be involved.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2020)

Whereas I'm watching the third night of the Berlin Six Day...


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2020)

Had homemade gnocchi arrabbiata with parmesan for supper.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jan 2020)

I'm in my local pub. There's no decker in apart from me,my dog and the lad behind the bar. How shoot is that!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jan 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm in my local pub. There's no fecker in apart from me,my dog and the lad behind the bar. How shoot is that!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Jan 2020)

I had to post that message again as I put decker,not fecker. For some reason I can't edit CC posts when I send them from my phone.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2020)

Match of the Day watched (ok, we're not playing till Monday night - away at Bournemouth), a  made, and now about to sit back and catch up with a few bits on the i-player.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2020)

Right, bedtime.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, bedtime.


_"Land of Nod"_?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Where you'll be watching the telly.



No, the plan was to go to sleep ASAP.

Instead I ended up chatting with Elder Son about something.

Bike ride today.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just make sure that you hire one with a quick start or easy start, as a petrol-powered saw without that is an absolute devil to get going.
> 
> My late male parental unit, many moons ago, bought a Bosch saw without one because it was light, it looked pretty and it was rather cheap as these things go. I hated the bloomin' thing with a vengeance. Starting it was such a lottery (not what you need when there's a lot of work to be done) and after an incident where I lost my temper and gave it the full Basil Fawlty treatment, it got traded in the very next day for the Stihl. Was worth every penny to splurge, as the Stihl is a pleasure to use.


Wasn't there a pop song where the singer finished the song by recommending one ?


Stihl !


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2020)

Sat in bed with a  looking out of the window thinking that I should have done the bird watch thingy yesterday. It looks like rain is moving in .
Never mind! I will just average out what I see over the two days !
7 Woodpigeons, 7 Starlings, 1/2 Robin, 1/2 Bluetit .


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Sat in bed with a  looking out of the window thinking that I should have done the bird watch thingy yesterday. It looks like rain is moving in .
> Never mind! I will just average out what I see over the two days !
> 7 Woodpigeons, 7 Starlings, 1/2 Robin, 1/2 Bluetit .




They must be sharing our feeders 

I had 7 pigeons.. Might try later tho i do it over the weekend. 


Off biking at 9 hopefully a successful bike day with no dramas like last sunday. 

Unfortunately we're waiting for the call from MK as FinL is at end of life, saw him yesterday but he he is a poor old thing and unaware of any visitors.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2020)

I reckon that the birds have twigged that they are being counted and that there are 100 Bluetits all lined up in a hedgerow somewhere and are flying in one by one just to confuse us !


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2020)

Tricky things to count, them there birds!!
I usually see, at/on/under my bird feeder, over the course of a few days:-

Pidgeons, up to 10
Magpies, 3
 Starlings, loads!! 
Collared Doves, 2
Assorted Coal, Great & Blue tits, too many to count. 
Goldfinches, up to 7
Jay, 1, a rarer visitor 
Dunnock, possibly, rare visitor 
Sparrows, 1, occasionally 2
Robins,1,occasionally 2
Blackbirds, male, 1,occasionally 2

E&OE


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Tricky things to count, them there birds!!
> I usually see, at/on/under my bird feeder, over the course of a few days:-
> 
> Pidgeons, up to 10
> ...


I don't think I have seen a Dunnock yet this year . We usually have a pair in our hedge .
There are usually 2 Herring Gulls sat on our chimneys. A Crow pops by and takes a dislike to them being there and a bit of a tif takes place .
We have had 5 Goldfinches in our Magnolia tree , a Blackcap, and a Pied Wagtail pops by from time to time . A few House Sparrows, 6 Blackbirds and loads of Woodpigeons .
Come the day to count them and they will all disappear!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2020)

And

 Squirrels,grey, 3, pesky things!!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2020)

Well it's Sunday morning and the world is still spinning


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2020)

Granddaughter's birthday cake has been finished.. 🎂 👍🏼


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Granddaughter's birthday cake has been finished.. 🎂 👍🏼


Photos please.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jan 2020)

I’m considering the matter of having a mug of coffee.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well it's Sunday morning and the world is still spinning


Wouldn't that be awful if it stopped spinning all of a sudden ? 0 to 24'000 mph in an instant !


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Photos please.














With lots of offcuts to make a jam & coconut sponge for pudding, later.. Waste not, want not 😉


----------



## Speicher (26 Jan 2020)

It is too wet to be gardening today. I think it is thyme for a large cup of tea.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> Or between 700 years ago and 99,300 from now?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the numbers are reversed for them.


Exactly.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2020)

Just put a sponge in the oven


----------



## postman (26 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Just put a sponge in the oven


 Well i have never said it,but i will now there are some reet funny folk on here.We have two one in the bathroom and one in the shower room never but never in the oven.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2020)

Speicher said:


> It is too wet to be gardening today. I think it is thyme for a large cup of tea.
> 
> View attachment 502115


Can you put thyme in a bottle though?


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2020)

It's the thyme and plaice for a  and a snackette here chez Casa Reynard.

Have had a quiet day so far, sleeping in a bit, then done some bike cleaning and fettling. Now sat listening to the footy on the radio.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2020)

When someone says. " I've come to join you ! "

Do they mean with glue ?


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> When someone says. " I've come to join you ! "
> 
> Do they mean with glue ?



Nah, surely a dovetail joint would be better...


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> When someone says. " I've come to join you ! "
> 
> Do they mean with glue ?


I usually say ‘ Why? Have I come apart?’ Oh how they laugh.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jan 2020)

I'm sure chicken & chips followed by 1/2 a can of salt & vinegar Pringles isn't on any good food guide, but as an end of the month treat


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jan 2020)

I'm wracked with guilt. Until this evening's news, I had never heard of Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jan 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I'm wracked with guilt. Until this evening's news, I had never heard of Kobe Bryant.




That's because his name was Bryan... 

But I've not heard of him either.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> That's because his name was Bryan...
> 
> But I've not heard of him either.



Same here but amazingly enough my daughter had .

Raining here well at least I won't get wet on my commute


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jan 2020)

Sitting at FinL ,he passed in the night so awaiting funeral director to collect him.
Finally he's at peace, we really need to sort the end of life situation in this country, euthanasia would have saved him so much confusion pain and being frightened of being alone.

Its pouring down , on a plus note I've got out of a whole day's first aid training


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2020)

Morning, I ate too much junk food last night while watching the Irishman. This morning I’m regretting it. Tea is imminent.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Morning, I ate too much junk food last night while watching the Irishman. This morning I’m regretting it. Tea is imminent.




 The Irishman requires a lot of time set aside with food and drink, some even cancel their holidays
.. I think it could have been shorter..


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> The Irishman requires a lot of time set aside with food and drink, some even cancel their holidays
> .. I think it could have been shorter..


We haven’t finished yet, we’re in for another go this evening.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I'm wracked with guilt. Until this evening's news, I had never heard of Kobe Bryant.



You're not the only one, I hadn't either.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2020)

Morning!
I've just seen a Heron fly by !


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2020)

Ooh! 
I'm losing patience with my lap top ! Don't know what it's doing but it's taking it's time ! A bit like trying to eat dry porridge flakes !

If it doesn't improve I can see my hammers coming out !


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I'm wracked with guilt. Until this evening's news, I had never heard of Kobe Bryant.


20 years as a shooting guard with the Los Angeles Lakers. I think his whole career spent with one team. Quite a few scoring records, also did some singing, and was in Tv and movies after he retired. I think Kobe Bryant also got a short subject Oscar for_ Dear Basketball_.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Jan 2020)

Another stoatin' bit of Mundanity:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGD-sSOjdc8&safe=active


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2020)

I think he also used to own a sizable stake in Body Armor sports drink.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Another stoatin' bit of Mundanity:
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGD-sSOjdc8&safe=active



Charming little subway system. Never been there, but always interesting to me. Almost like 3/4 scale.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2020)

I like a lot of Geoff Marshall's work.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2020)

I hope the RSPB appreciate the difficulty I'm having trying to do their survey.
If it isn't the weather trying to spoil things, it is my cat thinking that it can help by stopping those naughty birds from stealing all that food I put out !


----------



## postman (27 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can you put thyme in a bottle though?


 There is your answer.

View: https://youtu.be/dO1rMeYnOmM


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2020)

postman said:


> There is your answer.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/dO1rMeYnOmM



No prompting from the studio audience please!


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2020)

The ink cartridges I ordered for my printer have arrived damaged. 

I've bought from this supplier several times before - there aren't many that still make cartridges for a 20 year old printer - and I've been happy. Quality's usually really good for a 3rd party product. But they always arrived in a box, this time they were just in a plastic wrapper, and ink has leaked everywhere. I shall be putting in a complaint.

Needed them to print a birthday card for Wednesday. 

On the flip side, supper is prepped - just need to throw it all together. Having enchiladas tonight


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> 20 years as a shooting guard with the Los Angeles Lakers. I think his whole career spent with one team. Quite a few scoring records, also did some singing, and was in Tv and movies after he retired. I think Kobe Bryant also got a short subject Oscar for_ Dear Basketball_.



And two olympic gold medals - don't forget those.

Yes, he did spend his whole career with the Lakers - pretty unusual in a lot of sports for someone to stay with one team.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> And two olympic gold medals - don't forget those.
> 
> Yes, he did spend his whole career with the Lakers - pretty unusual in a lot of sports for someone to stay with one team.


I can only think of Bill Bradley, at Golden State. Kobe Bryant had 80+ points in a game, I think.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2020)

I went out for a ride, got wet. I’ve just had some toast.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I can only think of Bill Bradley, at Golden State. Kobe Bryant had 80+ points in a game, I think.


New York Knicks, actually. Then U.S.Senate


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2020)

The printer cartridges weren't quite the write-off I was thinking they might be... Once I opened the individual pouches, it was clear that the caps which cover the nozzle had been loosened in transit. So a wipe down with some and in the printer they went. And they're working fine - managed to print the card no problems. (Apart from the fact that this printer doesn't have a greetings card function, but that's another story...)

I will still be sending a complaint / writing a less than favourable review, as I shouldn't have to be mopping up spilled ink and handling new cartridges wearing latex gloves. I shall tell them that they do need to reconsider their packaging somewhat.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2020)

Oh, and I have put the green (garden / food waste) recycling wheelie bin out. No black bag this week as there's barely anything in it.

It is also pouring with rain.


----------



## mybike (27 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just make sure that you hire one with a quick start or easy start, as a petrol-powered saw without that is an absolute devil to get going.
> 
> My late male parental unit, many moons ago, bought a Bosch saw without one because it was light, it looked pretty and it was rather cheap as these things go. I hated the bloomin' thing with a vengeance. Starting it was such a lottery (not what you need when there's a lot of work to be done) and after an incident where I lost my temper and gave it the full Basil Fawlty treatment, it got traded in the very next day for the Stihl. Was worth every penny to splurge, as the Stihl is a pleasure to use.



Got really grumpy & the branch I was hitting sorta came off.


----------



## mybike (27 Jan 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I'm wracked with guilt. Until this evening's news, I had never heard of Kobe Bryant.



Who?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> Got really grumpy & the branch I was hitting sorta came off.



That's the way to do it!!!


----------



## mybike (27 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> 20 years as a shooting guard with the Los Angeles Lakers. I think his whole career spent with one team. Quite a few scoring records, also did some singing, and was in Tv and movies after he retired. I think Kobe Bryant also got a short subject Oscar for_ Dear Basketball_.



I always knew that the USA didn't speak English. I didn't understand that first sentence. I take it it's some sort of sport.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Charming little subway system. Never been there, but always interesting to me. Almost like 3/4 scale.


If you like small underground railways you could do a lot worse that take a ride on the Post Office Railway next time you are in London. The system is no longer being used for mail but a short length of track near Mount Pleasant is still being used for visitors. Enormous fun but you need to book in advance.
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLzLyK8H_ss[/media]


----------



## mybike (27 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and I have put the green (garden / food waste) recycling wheelie bin out. No black bag this week as there's barely anything in it.
> 
> It is also pouring with rain.



Brown & silver bins for me. The excitement comes tomorrow when we have a race to see who can bring the bins in. I may cheat, as I'm attempting to fasten the house numbers to the gate pillars. Just amazed how hard the brick is.


----------



## derrick (27 Jan 2020)

Just done another spin.🤣


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2020)

This evenings meal was a Italy/Indian fusion. Pizza toppings on nan bread a la Nigel Slater.

oh, and the grey bin is out.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2020)

About to slope off downstairs to cook supper. Then I plan on listening to Bournemouth v Arsenal on the radio.


----------



## Ripple (27 Jan 2020)

Got a phone call to come to work. Oh the joys of being available 24/7.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jan 2020)

New mudguard finally fitted to the touring bike, so it is now Rattle free.

Also: My supply of pear drops is dwindling.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Jan 2020)

Just finished watching the rest of the Irishman.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2020)

Those enchiladas were  if a bit 

Arsenal are 2-0 up at half time, but knowing what our defence is like, am not holding my breath... A 5th round tie away at Pompey awaits the winner.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2020)

Well, it finished 2-1 to the Arsenal. As I thought, the second half had some squeaky bum moments, but we're off to Fratton Park in the next round...


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jan 2020)

Just winding down with a mug of hot chocolate before bed. 

This is a busy week for me - 7am starts so the alarm goes off at 05:30. This evening I went to a gig at the Smokehouse, thankfully just 20 mins up the road in Ipswich and I'll be doing the same on Thursday. Saturday evening is the Bathurst 12hr GT race streamed on Youtube and then Sunday night is Superbowl Sunday (I've taken a couple of hours off work on Monday for recovery).


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Just winding down with a mug of hot chocolate before bed.
> 
> This is a busy week for me - 7am starts so the alarm goes off at 05:30. This evening I went to a gig at the Smokehouse, thankfully just 20 mins up the road in Ipswich and I'll be doing the same on Thursday. Saturday evening is the Bathurst 12hr GT race streamed on Youtube and then Sunday night is Superbowl Sunday (I've taken a couple of hours off work on Monday for recovery).



I was going to make myself a cup of tea as per usual, but now I might have a hot choccy instead... 

I'm off to Motorsport With Attitude in Peterborough on Sunday.  Stock cars, pickup trucks, touring cars, what's not to like?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2020)

Ummmm, and I might hit the memorabilia stands to see if I can't turn up some stuff for my archive. Have been very good and not looked at the Bay of E recently...


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I was going to make myself a cup of tea as per usual, but now I might have a hot choccy instead...
> 
> I'm off to Motorsport With Attitude in Peterborough on Sunday.  Stock cars, pickup trucks, *touring cars*, what's not to like?


Which reminds me, I must book hotels for the two Silverstone BTCC meetings I've got tickets for, as well as the Endurance GT weekend as well. Others to be booked once I know what the leave situation is for the summer as I'm due to sit around drinking coffee work.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ummmm, and I might hit the memorabilia stands to see if I can't turn up some stuff for my archive. Have been very good and not looked at the Bay of E recently...


Step away from the merchandise


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Which reminds me, I must book hotels for the two Silverstone BTCC meetings I've got tickets for, as well as the Endurance GT weekend as well. Others to be booked once I know what the leave situation is for the summer as I'm due to sit around drinking coffee work.



Then don't forget to pack the sou'wester, snorkel and flippers... I swear Silverstone has its own microclimate... 

Which reminds me, I need to see about getting some Formula E tickets for the London rounds.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Step away from the merchandise





The friend I'm going with is just as bad as me, though she's more into bikes.  

Her OH does the spanner work on a GP Midget - #512


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Just finished watching the rest of the Irishman.


Loved it, myself. I had friends at work who knew Jimmy, one even has a picture with him.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2020)

Morning all nearly tripped over the cat on down the stairs commute


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all nearly tripped over the cat on down the stairs commute


Were you wearing a helmet?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2020)

Morning !
It is sunny at the moment .
I've got to go and post a parcel .
Bye !


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all nearly tripped over the cat on down the stairs commute





EltonFrog said:


> Were you wearing a helmet?


More to the point, was the cat wearing a helmet?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Were you wearing a helmet?



No


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> More to the point, was the cat wearing a helmet?



He nearly wore my foot


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jan 2020)

I'm really not one for bartering... but needed a small 8gb flash drive and the only place i could find one was in an independent phone shop. 

£10 for an 8gb drive in this day and age! Nah... I told him I'd give him a fiver for it, he seemed reluctant but i blagged him and he conceded. Got it home, opened up the retail packaging and thought... this has been used (scratches on the socket). Plugged it in and i even know the name of the person who used to own it. I'm glad I blagged the shyster!


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2020)

Tax return done.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2020)

I went up the garden to see if there were any frogs in our pond! On the way out I noticed 2 Blackcaps at the bird feeder.

No Pogs in the Frond .


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jan 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm really not one for bartering... but needed a small 8gb flash drive and the only place i could find one was in an independent phone shop.
> 
> £10 for an 8gb drive in this day and age! Nah... I told him I'd give him a fiver for it, he seemed reluctant but i blagged him and he conceded. Got it home, opened up the retail packaging and thought... this has been used (scratches on the socket). Plugged it in and i even know the name of the person who used to own it. I'm glad I blagged the shyster!


not only was it 2nd hand, repackaged as new... it didn't' work either. Returned and got my fiver back. On the upside, there were quite a few customers in to overhear me telling them why i wanted my cash back. I won't be shopping there again.


----------



## mybike (28 Jan 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm really not one for bartering... but needed a small 8gb flash drive and the only place i could find one was in an independent phone shop.
> 
> £10 for an 8gb drive in this day and age! Nah... I told him I'd give him a fiver for it, he seemed reluctant but i blagged him and he conceded. Got it home, opened up the retail packaging and thought... this has been used (scratches on the socket). Plugged it in and i even know the name of the person who used to own it. I'm glad I blagged the shyster!



Just as long as you didn't get an unwanted extra with it. It's been known for naughty persons to drop one in a company car park to get access to their network.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> Just as long as you didn't get an unwanted extra with it. It's been known for naughty persons to drop one in a company car park to get access to their network.


nah nothing like that, it was empty but wouldn't format. Aside from putting it in new packaging and carefully resealing it, they didn't try very hard, the flash drive came up as J:SALIMPATEL


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2020)

Assorted errands done, lunch had etc. White roses bought for tomorrow.

Now chilling with a  and a banana.


----------



## Ripple (28 Jan 2020)

I bought a new mouse for my laptop. Finally.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2020)

I’m cooking this evenings meal, another Nigel Slater recipe.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m cooking this evenings meal, another Nigel Slater recipe.



What's cooking then?

I don't need to, have leftover enchiladas, so all I need to do is warm them up, then slice up an avocado to have on the side and add a dollop of half fat creme fraiche.

Note to self: crushed chipotle chillies are more  than ordinary crushed chillies...


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> What's cooking then?
> 
> I don't need to, have leftover enchiladas, so all I need to do is warm them up, then slice up an avocado to have on the side and add a dollop of half fat creme fraiche.
> 
> Note to self: crushed chipotle chillies are more  than ordinary crushed chillies...


Butter beans, peppers aubergines, with garlic and tomatoes all roasted together.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Butter beans, peppers aubergines, with garlic and tomatoes all roasted together.



Sounds good.  All it wants is a poached egg or two and some crusty bread to go with it.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sounds good.  All it wants is a poached egg or two and some crusty bread to go with it.


The butter beans were mashed with the garlic and butter then the roasted veg was laid on top. The Fragrant MrsP though it was lovely, I was a bit meh, the dish was uncharacteristically faffy for a Slater recipe.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The butter beans were mashed with the garlic and butter then the roasted veg was laid on top. The Fragrant MrsP though it was lovely, I was a bit meh, the dish was uncharacteristically faffy for a Slater recipe.



Mmmmok... I'm more of a Si & Dave gal myself.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2020)

I like si & Dave too, had there haggis , clapshot and whisky sauce the other night and their cauliflower cheese recipe is ACE.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2020)

The polar vortex is coming.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> The polar vortex is coming.



If "Game of Thrones" was written by scientists...


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2020)

I've been a naughty boy !
I've bought another frame !
My brother asked me why I needed another frame ?
It's blue ! What other reason does one need !


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2020)

Sausage, egg & chips for dinner today.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2020)

I’ve made some biscuits.


----------



## gbb (28 Jan 2020)

Almost 18k steps today. That was a busy day.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jan 2020)

Ripple said:


> I bought a new mouse for my laptop. Finally.


put new batteries in mine... and gave it a good wipe... they really do get filthy when i bother to look


----------



## Ripple (28 Jan 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> put new batteries in mine... and gave it a good wipe... they really do get filthy when i bother to look



Mine is USB, all of them. The old one was simply very old - 15 years or so. Scroll button wasn't working properly.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I like si & Dave too, had there haggis , clapshot and whisky sauce the other night and their cauliflower cheese recipe is ACE.



I made their turkey, ham & leek pie last week - man, that was so good...  And I love their recipe for gravlax, which gets made regularly here chez Casa Reynard, since sides of salmon turn up regular-ish on yellow sticker. In fact, I'm working my way through a side that I cured over the hols... 

Also like Jennifer & Clarissa's food too. Must be the motorbike thing...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2020)

Right, I need to go tie a bouquet...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2020)

Flowers tied into a bouquet, card printed and written, packup sorted, handbag sorted, so time to go get some sleep.

Nunnight folks!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Flowers tied into a bouquet, card printed and written, packup sorted, handbag sorted, so time to go get some sleep.
> 
> Nunnight folks!


Going somewhere?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Sausage, egg & chips for dinner today.


I had Sausages but with Colcannon and Broccoli, not to mention Onion Gravy (homemade)


----------



## Nigeyy (29 Jan 2020)

Is Colcannon similar to bubble and squeak?



raleighnut said:


> I had Sausages but with Colcannon and Broccoli, not to mention Onion Gravy (homemade)


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jan 2020)

Nigeyy said:


> Is Colcannon similar to bubble and squeak?


Sort of but 'Bubble and Squeak' is fried after mixing it up whereas Colcannon has dobs of butter mixed in just before serving and Scallions/Spring Onions are a must.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2020)

Well it's time to get on the road once I have done everything in the bathroom


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jan 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I had Sausages but with Colcannon and Broccoli, not to mention Onion Gravy (homemade)


I had HP sauce and Coleman's mustard (from the COOP) ..


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jan 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I had HP sauce and Coleman's mustard (from the COOP) ..


Yep a splodge of Colemans was involved  but brown sauce with Onion Gravy


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2020)

I’m having some buttered toast.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2020)

Ripple said:


> Mine is USB, all of them. The old one was simply very old - 15 years or so. Scroll button wasn't working properly.


Do you still use scrolls ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2020)

Morning! We have some sunshine at the moment. I'm not sure how long it will last !


----------



## Dayvo (29 Jan 2020)

Celebrating my 60th birthday with misses om Agonda beach in Goa. Quiet and low-key. 



Coffee and cake this evening with some friends and neighbours

Too bad none of you are here but I’ll have a slice of chocolate cake for you!


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jan 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Celebrating my 60th birthday with misses om Agonda beach in Goa. Quiet and low-key.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say "have a good un" but it sounds like you already are.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2020)

After weeks of half-hearted searching for the brush extension to the vacuum cleaner, I finally found it under the sofa. This does not necessarily imply that I'm in for a dose of cleaning - removing delinquent hair from places where it never used to grow has taken up a large portion of today's domesticity.


----------



## mybike (29 Jan 2020)

Ripple said:


> I bought a new mouse for my laptop. Finally.



Hamsters are better, they don't get their tails caught.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1kcTdzKb_E


Why am I reminded of motor racing?

Actually I use one of these:






It has the advantage I don't need clear space on my desk.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2020)

That was it: the last of the Pear Drops is gone.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That was it: the last of the Pear Drops is gone.


Crivens!


----------



## Ripple (29 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Do you still use scrolls ?



This:


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2020)

Time to collect Beautiful Daughter with the Bakfiets.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Celebrating my 60th birthday with misses om Agonda beach in Goa. Quiet and low-key.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday !


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time to collect Beautiful Daughter with the Bakfiets.



Collected and delivered.

In other news I just broke a glass while preparing a cabbage for lunch.


----------



## Ripple (29 Jan 2020)

Looks like my employer and I understand "full time job" differently. Got my February rota and it's ... 6 hours per week. I have no choice but to find another job.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jan 2020)

Homemade Stottie bread & marscapone for tea, today


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2020)

We’re having Leeks, Parsnips, Pastry with mash spuds.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2020)

Currently I am at the Secretary of State office, getting renewed health certificate for driving.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> We’re having Leeks, Parsnips, Pastry with mash spuds.
> 
> View attachment 502463


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Jan 2020)

Historic local pub dating back to the 1660s and popular cyclists' stop off severely damaged by fire


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2020)

Ripple said:


> Looks like my employer and I understand "full time job" differently. Got my February rota and it's ... 6 hours per week. I have no choice but to find another job.



That's a right PITA, especially as you seemed to be getting called at all hours.


----------



## Ripple (29 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a right PITA, especially as you seemed to be getting called at all hours.



There's lots of work for family and friends but not enough for the others.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jan 2020)

Ripple said:


> There's lots of work for family and friends but not enough for the others.



Oh, that sort of employer. Then I hope you find a better one as soon as possible.

"I press my thumbs for you", as the Germans rather curiously say when they mean "Good luck"


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2020)

Well, after MOT passes every year (2002 car), my car failed. 

Why, the 4 year old tyres had sidewall cracks. 3 of the 4 failed. I've never had such new tyres crack like this. There wasn't any ageing cracks, but on the front, there was two splits 2-3 inches long, and obviously deep enough to fail - I'd not noticed despite regualrly checking my tyres. Both rear's had cracks on the inside (and still had 6mm tread). It passed on everything else, so the car is booked for new tyres tomorrow, and I've just got to pop back to the garage with the car with new boots so they can issue a new MOT.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jan 2020)

I need a haircut, but can't decide whether to spend £10 on a proper cut, or to get the clippers out for a free all over grade 4.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I need a haircut, but can't decide whether to spend £10 on a proper cut, or to get the clippers out for a free all over grade 4.



Clippers - I can't stand the waiting around in the barbers.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jan 2020)

fossyant said:


> Clippers - I can't stand the waiting around in the barbers.


I'll probably go this route & use a cycling cap as an insulation substitite for hair if we do get a cold snap.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Jan 2020)

fossyant said:


> Well, after MOT passes every year (2002 car), my car failed.
> 
> Why, the 4 year old tyres had sidewall cracks. 3 of the 4 failed. I've never had such new tyres crack like this. There wasn't any ageing cracks, but on the front, there was two splits 2-3 inches long, and obviously deep enough to fail - I'd not noticed despite regualrly checking my tyres. Both rear's had cracks on the inside (and still had 6mm tread). It passed on everything else, so the car is booked for new tyres tomorrow, and I've just got to pop back to the garage with the car with new boots so they can issue a new MOT.


Which tyres, out of interest?


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Which tyres, out of interest?



Maxxis Victra MA Z3 (the makers of those rather good Minion DHF/DHRII that I have on my MTB). They are cheaper tyres, but had performed well in the dry and wet, but not this. There are splits that follow the circumference of the wheel, and are bang in the middle of the side wall. To have 3 fail at once would point to poor manufacture/dodgy batch. They have done around 30,000 miles in 4 years. Fronts have around 4mm, rears 6mm.

TBH, some of the bigger makes are known for cracking.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Going somewhere?



Yes, I travelled down to Alresford today to visit Paul Warwick's grave, as it is his birthday. He would've been 51... 

I let the train and bus take the strain (Ely to Kings X, a short hop on the tube, Waterloo to Alton, then bus from Alton to Alresford), and cadged a couple of lifts at this end, as I'm still too unfit to do the round trip to Ely station on the bike. Just got back an hour ago, now chilling out with a pot of tea and some marmalade on toast.

It's a 10 hour round trip. Ah well, sometimes a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do...


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep a splodge of Colemans was involved  but brown sauce with Onion Gravy



Brown sauce is  on everything, never mind onion gravy...


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2020)

Dayvo said:


> Celebrating my 60th birthday with misses om Agonda beach in Goa. Quiet and low-key.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy birthday from me and the furry girls xxx Have a good 'un 

You're in good company as per my earlier post.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'll probably go this route & use a cycling cap as an insulation substitite for hair if we do get a cold snap.



I have a spare roubaix-lined beanie you can borrow xxx


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2020)

It's time I was in bed. It's been a long old day and I'm cream crackered...


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's time I was in bed. It's been a long old day and I'm cream crackered...


Crumb's!


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Brown sauce is  on everything, never mind onion gravy...


Nah, it's nice on a Cheese Sandwich (grated cheese) bit like Branston but 'chunk free'. 

Even better if you then toast the aforementioned butty.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2020)

Black bin day today


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2020)

I like brown sauce, particularly in a fried egg sandwich. Yummy 😋.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2020)

Morning!
I've done the recyclebin!


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jan 2020)

Not so mundane perhaps. The A83 shut at the Rest due to landslide. A85 shut at Taynuilt due to landslip.Towards Lochgilphead floods. Somebody on the A82 at Loch Lomond wishes they had an amphibious car. Currently rain and wind here. Fortunately I am not travelling till Sunday. Off to get some soup on the go.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jan 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Black bin day today





Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> I've done the recyclebin!


Because I now feel left out: yesterday was compost bin day.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jan 2020)

I'm about to take our knackered tumble dryer to the recycling depot.


----------



## derrick (30 Jan 2020)

I am eating left over califlour cheese for breakfast, Very tasty.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jan 2020)

I'm here. It doesn't open until 10.00 (which I knew) but I'm first in the queue 🥇


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jan 2020)

fossyant said:


> Clippers - I can't stand the waiting around in the barbers.


Because you need baseball.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jan 2020)

Just booked the dogs in for a hair cut. They'll be (almost) scalped on Monday.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jan 2020)

Yesterday, I updated MacOS. Today, I've done a web search as usual, and Safari has defaulted to Google and not DuckDuckGo. Conspiracy to force us all to use Google? Hmmm, I wonder.

Anyway, I went into Preferences and changed it back to DuckDuckGo. Privacy pirates be damned.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Nah, it's nice on a Cheese Sandwich (grated cheese) bit like Branston but 'chunk free'.
> 
> Even better if you then toast the aforementioned butty.





EltonFrog said:


> I like brown sauce, particularly in a fried egg sandwich. Yummy 😋.



Brown sauce is ghastly. End of. 

Cheese sandwich needs chutney and a fried egg sandwich needs sweet chilli sauce.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Nah, it's nice on a Cheese Sandwich (grated cheese) bit like Branston but 'chunk free'.
> 
> Even better if you then toast the aforementioned butty.





EltonFrog said:


> I like brown sauce, particularly in a fried egg sandwich. Yummy 😋.





Reynard said:


> Brown sauce is ghastly. End of.
> 
> Cheese sandwich needs chutney and a fried egg sandwich needs sweet chilli sauce.


Food Fight!!!


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2020)

Having a quiet day today. Still feeling tired and drained after yesterday.

Finished the last of the enchiladas for lunch along with some sliced avocado, and I will be naughty tonight as I have prepared a bread and butter pudding to use up a pack of stale buns I found lurking in the back of the fridge.

Plus I am working on a new poem titled "The Laurel and the Rose"


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2020)

I’ve been out for a ride, now I’m baking some more biscuits.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been out for a ride, now I’m baking some more biscuits.


Do you usually get that hot after a ride ?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2020)

I've been making things ! As per my avatar I thought I'd have a go .

First thing was a chainstay protector to cover the rusty area on a chain stay . I fashioned it out of a piece of thin sheet aluminium, polished it and then put some double sided rubber tape on the back . I de rusted the chain stay and then sprayed some etch primer on . I will fit it later.
The other thing is work in progress . A cable guide to fit on the down tube near the bottom bracket . Not sure if it will work yet .


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Having a quiet day today. Still feeling tired and drained after yesterday.
> 
> Finished the last of the enchiladas for lunch along with some sliced avocado, and I will be naughty tonight as I have prepared a bread and butter pudding to use up a pack of stale buns I found lurking in the back of the fridge.
> 
> Plus I am working on a new poem titled "The Laurel and the Rose"


_*To an Athlete Dying Young*_
_The time you won your town the race
We chaired you through the market-place;
Man and boy stood cheering by,
And home we brought you shoulder-high.

To-day, the road all runners come,
Shoulder-high we bring you home,
And set you at your threshold down,
Townsman of a stiller town.

Smart lad, to slip betimes away
From fields where glory does not stay,
And early though the laurel grows
It withers quicker than the rose.

Eyes the shady night has shut
Cannot see the record cut,
And silence sounds no worse than cheers
After earth has stopped the ears:

Now you will not swell the rout
Of lads that wore their honours out,
Runners whom renown outran
And the name died before the man.

So set, before the echoes fade,
The fleet foot on the sill of shade,
And hold to the low lintel up
The still-defended challenge-cup.
_
_And round that early-laurelled head
Will flock to gaze the strengthless dead,
And find unwithered on its curls
The garland briefer than a girl’s._

A. E. Housman


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> _*To an Athlete Dying Young*_
> _The time you won your town the race
> We chaired you through the market-place;
> Man and boy stood cheering by,
> ...



Incidentally, that poem is in an anthology that I'm currently reading, so yes, I do know it, and yes, it does resonate.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Incidentally, that poem is in an anthology that I'm currently reading, so yes, I do know it, and yes, it does resonate.


First few lines came to mind(wrong order), don't know where I knew it from so a quick search followed.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2020)

Anyways, time for a  and some crisps. I have some Mcoys chip shop curry flavoured crisps. Oh so addictive...


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2020)

I’m waiting for someone to come and look at a bike.


----------



## Ripple (30 Jan 2020)

Another site - another cat.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2020)

Someone has bought the bike.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jan 2020)

So tonight I helped to rescue someone who was trapped. 

Sounds exciting doesn't it? Cue daring feats of bravery, swinging in from a rooftop, and aerial acrobatics the like of which has never been seen.... 

Well, not quite.

A chap had gone through an emergency exit in the school where my kids do martial arts, the door had shut behind him, and he was trapped in a grassed area with two-storey buildings on three sides and a 9' metal security fence on the other. So I went and found the security staff to let him out. 

That counts as a rescue, right?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jan 2020)

Just got another "No" from a local organisation.

This makes it increasingly likely that we'll end up moving, as current open applications are further away.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got another "No" from a local organisation.
> 
> This makes it increasingly likely that we'll end up moving, as current open applications are further away.


Sorry to see that. Don't give up though.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got another "No" from a local organisation.
> 
> This makes it increasingly likely that we'll end up moving, as current open applications are further away.



Oh, botheration xxx


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2020)

Ripple said:


> Another site - another cat.
> 
> View attachment 502614



I met a very gorgeous and friendly ginger cat yesterday. He was curled up among the flowers on Paul's grave and I almost didn't see him! Of course, he wasn't playing ball when it came to the camera, but he did decide that I needed some company for a while. The girls weren't impressed by the ginger cat hairs on my jeans...


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP has just come back from the shops after testing her new front light on her bike, she bought me a Raisin and Biscuit Yorkie. It’s gone now.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2020)

Sat down to relax, and get a phone call from my son, he's been rear ended on the motorway. He's only had the car 6 months. Fortunately his front and rear camera's got it. 

He's a bit stiff (been given ibuprofen) and his friend has gone to be checked out as he was on his phone so didn't see what was happening. Usual stuff, had to brake sharply due to another accident further up, he stopped but driver behind wasn't watching. 

The car isn't too bad, doesn't appear to have affected the body work but the bumper and crash bar seems to have done the job, although we won't know until the car goes in. The Audi looked worse (bumper, bonnet, light and wing).

I've just been out and temporarily wired in the dash cam my son bought me for my birthday (I was waiting for a permanent fitting kit).


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2020)

PS, car passed MOT - new tyres fitted, no advisorys.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2020)

fossyant said:


> Sat down to relax, and get a phone call from my son, he's been rear ended on the motorway. He's only had the car 6 months. Fortunately his front and rear camera's got it.
> 
> He's a bit stiff (been given ibuprofen) and his friend has gone to be checked out as he was on his phone so didn't see what was happening. Usual stuff, had to brake sharply due to another accident further up, he stopped but driver behind wasn't watching.
> 
> ...



Ah man, that sucks...  Hope he's just a bit creaky and that there's nowt worse. Likewise his mate.

Mind, the onus is on the other party as it was a rear impact, so he shouldn't have a problem getting it sorted via insurance.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2020)

fossyant said:


> Sat down to relax, and get a phone call from my son, he's been rear ended on the motorway. He's only had the car 6 months. Fortunately his front and rear camera's got it.
> 
> He's a bit stiff (been given ibuprofen) and his friend has gone to be checked out as he was on his phone so didn't see what was happening. Usual stuff, had to brake sharply due to another accident further up, he stopped but driver behind wasn't watching.
> 
> ...


Hope the pair of them are okay.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jan 2020)

fossyant said:


> The Audi looked worse (bumper, bonnet, light and wing).


There's a surprise



Reynard said:


> Mind, the onus is on the other party as it was a rear impact, so he shouldn't have a problem getting it sorted via insurance.


Will still affect his premiums next time around though


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jan 2020)

The ford was deeper than I expecting it was today was my thought as my foot went underwater


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> There's a surprise
> 
> 
> Will still affect his premiums next time around though



Undoubtedly...


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2020)

Am working on a sketch, supping a  and I have decapitated the penultimate lindt chocolate reindeer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Am working on a sketch, supping a  and I have decapitated the penultimate lindt chocolate reindeer.


And with that,Christmas is officially over.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2020)

Altered for clarity.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2020)

There are 28,363,968 seconds until Christmas!


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2020)

Not anymore.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not anymore.


There was when I posted!

Who's pinched them, own up.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> And with that,Christmas is officially over.



Rudolph the chocolate reindeer
Had a really shiny nose
But then Reynard came and ate it
And now her tummy glows...


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2020)

There were three swans
on a frozen pond
near my workplace 
today.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

But on a frozen pond
Three white swans
Were graceless


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Sorry to see that. Don't give up though.





Reynard said:


> Oh, botheration xxx



Indeed. It would have been a lovely commute: 10k along traffic free roads down the valley. Such is life.

On the other hand, I'm trying to be positive; the places I'm applying are likely to be a bit more rural and cheaper to live in than here, not quite as hilly, and a couple of them are known for being much more cycling friendly.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2020)

Time to get a few miles in me thinks


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2020)

Tea, dogs, all is a peace with the world. For now.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> There's a surprise
> 
> 
> Will still affect his premiums next time around though



Could be very expensive. Lets hope its a clear case and sorted before renewals. Got to pay his excess, so that will be me skint this month.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2020)

Morning!
It is grey out . I suppose I had better get out and feed the birds .
I am still pondering the clamp that I am making . It is a bit suck it and see at the moment . Filing stainless steel is hard even though it is thin sheet .
I can see a glimmer at the end of the tunnel !

Don't know what I'm doing in a tunnel !


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2020)

Well 12 mile ride done , shower done , 2 cuppas done , breakfast done time to feed the birds


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Jan 2020)

Day off, been a busy week with FinL passing. 
Loads to do down in MK, but a good day yesterday sorting out with the Coop legal and funeral services. 

But today is a day off so i think a quiet day required after all the driving and waiting around. 

My work allows one days paid compassionate leave.. Awesome  my wife's firm said take what you need..


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2020)

fossyant said:


> Could be very expensive. Lets hope its a clear case and sorted before renewals. Got to pay his excess, so that will be me skint this month.



Insurance have been good so far - no excess needed as 'rear ended' as other driver's fault. Should have the car collected within 24 hours. Insurance don't really need the camera footage, but he is sending it anyway. A&E checked out, no fractures just muscle strain. 

They will also arrange a hire car - I've never bothered myself in the past as I have use of bikes/other cars, but my son works shift hours so will need one.

Seen pictures of the Audi, and it's definitely come off much worse than it's little cousin Fabia.  The front all bent, bonnet and wing folded enough to cause door opening problems.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2020)

PS it's wet again. Had a dry drive into work and it's wet now . Out with about 9-10 others tomorrow on an off road social - a 'tame' ride this week (last week's ride was proper full on full gas). Tame Valley route to Delph from Stalybridge.

At least I'll get to try out my 'ebay special' 12v pressure washer on the MTB before it goes back in the car.


----------



## mybike (31 Jan 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Nah, it's nice on a Cheese Sandwich (grated cheese) bit like Branston but 'chunk free'.
> 
> Even better if you then toast the aforementioned butty.





EltonFrog said:


> I like brown sauce, particularly in a fried egg sandwich. Yummy 😋.


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Jan 2020)

Skelmersdale ...that should be suitably Mundane!
https://www.caferoyalbooks.com/shop/stephen-mccoy-skelmersdale-landscapes-1984


----------



## mybike (31 Jan 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> So tonight I helped to rescue someone who was trapped.
> 
> Sounds exciting doesn't it? Cue daring feats of bravery, swinging in from a rooftop, and aerial acrobatics the like of which has never been seen....
> 
> ...



I recall deciding to use a staircase in preference to the lift and realising, after the door had closed, that you couldn't get in through the stairwell doors.


----------



## mybike (31 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Am working on a sketch, supping a  and I have decapitated the penultimate lindt chocolate reindeer.



That reminds me, I have a chocolate bear somewhere. I usually put them in a plastic bag, smash them & keep them in the fridge.



Gravity Aided said:


> And with that,Christmas is officially over.



Obviously not.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2020)

mybike said:


> That reminds me, I have a chocolate bear somewhere. I usually put them in a plastic bag, smash them & keep them in the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously not.


Actually, getting pretty close to Lent. February 26.


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Jan 2020)

More essential Mundanity!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9llfUGKW4KI


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jan 2020)

Sitting here dithering about whether to call a possible employer in Freiburg.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfokPqeSNcw

Pretty much the office I worked in. Now I drive a bus. Too much energy required in office work. I may exaggerate. But there was dancing, and confetti, from time to time. And drinking.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXZuqlKzQXA


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2020)

The other half of yesterday's lunch, for lunch, today. Plus some Stottie bread to mop up the juice..


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pretty much the office I worked in. Now I drive a bus. Too much energy required in office work. I may exaggerate. But there was dancing, and confetti, from time to time. And drinking.



Ugh, sounds terrible.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pretty much the office I worked in. Now I drive a bus. Too much energy required in office work. I may exaggerate. But there was dancing, and confetti, from time to time. And drinking.


Whilst driving the bus?


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Jan 2020)

fossyant said:


> PS it's wet again. Had a dry drive into work and it's wet now . Out with about 9-10 others tomorrow on an off road social - a 'tame' ride this week (last week's ride was proper full on full gas). Tame Valley route to Delph from Stalybridge.
> 
> At least I'll get to try out my 'ebay special' 12v pressure washer on the MTB before it goes back in the car.




Hmmm i wonder if it's like the one i got.. Mine went wrong after a minute


----------



## ianrauk (31 Jan 2020)

Had a puncture this morning. Had a little trouble with the CO2 inflator. Gave up and used the normal bike pump.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Had a puncture this morning. Had a little trouble with the CO2 inflator. Gave up and used the normal bike pump.
> View attachment 502692


Hmmm.. Not to be sniffed at


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Hmmm i wonder if it's like the one i got.. Mine went wrong after a minute



I'll let you know !


----------



## Ripple (31 Jan 2020)

Q: How many people do you need to change a broken window?
A: 2.
Q: How much time do you need?
A: 2 days and still nothing has been done. 

That's at work. I was told that contractors arrived yesterday morning, built up scaffolding, gone, came back in the evening, dismantled the scaffolding, gone.
Exactly the same today.

Now I see why managers of one of the sites don't care about disconnected fire panel. It must be impossible to repair it.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

Have a veggie curry simmering away gently in the crock pot. A good way of using up all the last few random veg before I finally go and do a grocery shop / go yellow stickering tomorrow. This will be the first big shop I've done since the Christmas hols.

About to go and have lunch - a bagel with lox and a schmear is on the menu.

Then I have to go and run a few errands in town - need a new ironing board cover, some mounting card for my archive, a few boxes of cat food (Wilkos have a good offer on at the mo), a large sack of compost and fill up the car with fuel.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2020)

I’m trying not to doze off. 😴


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2020)

Well ! I decided to cycle over to see my brother in Lacock. I didn't know that it was going to be away of events !
The wind springing up into a strong headwind wasn't appreciated as the first gust almost blew me backwards . If it had been like that when I set off I wouldn't have . But no ! It had to wait until I was 2 miles from home .
I finally got to my brother's gasping for air ! 
On my return journey I had to wait for the " Unspeakable after the Uneatable "! They were running amok all over the place ! I don't know why an Acado van had beached itself in some deep mud . Probably trying to avoid the horsey types who were all over the road . I managed to get past them during a lull in the mayhem and raced off .
All was quiet and peaceful until I headed home . I spotted some discarded rubbish by the side of the road and thought I would do my bit and help clear it up . Now some people can say that they often pick up the odd discarded drinks can , I think I can beat that !
A kiddies electric pedal car ! Admittedly I didn't pick it up with my bike . I cycled home and collected it with my car . Whilst I was collecting it another motorist accused me of dumping it !. I told them that I was recycling it!


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Well ! I decided to cycle over to see my brother in Lacock. I didn't know that it was going to be away of events !
> The wind springing up into a strong headwind wasn't appreciated as the first gust almost blew me backwards . If it had been like that when I set off I wouldn't have . But no ! It had to wait until I was 2 miles from home .
> I finally got to my brother's gasping for air !
> On my return journey I had to wait for the " Unspeakable after the Uneatable "! They were running amok all over the place ! I don't know why an Acado van had beached itself in some deep mud . Probably trying to avoid the horsey types who were all over the road . I managed to get past them during a lull in the mayhem and raced off .
> ...



Yesterday whilst out on my bike I picked up what looked like a weighted down Sainsbury's plastic bag that I'd seen the evening before in my car, on inspection it was someones uneaten lunch, sandwiches, crisps, apple chocolate bar. I took it home and chucked it all in the bin.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Yesterday whilst out on my bike I picked up what looked like a weighted down Sainsbury's plastic bag that I'd seen the evening before in my car, on inspection it was someones uneaten lunch, sandwiches, crisps, apple chocolate bar. I took it home and chucked it all in the bin.


I thought for a minute you were going to say you ate it !


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

Right, need to tootle off into town.

I also need to buy some curry leaves and some turmeric for my curry.

Curry night chez Casa Reynard. Let me know how many I will be sitting for supper.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jan 2020)

Ripple said:


> Q: How many people do you need to change a broken window?
> A: 2.
> Q: How much time do you need?
> A: 2 days and still nothing has been done.
> ...



I remember colleagues of mine in carpentry college who went on an exchange to a UK company being absolutely astounded at how unproductive their host company was.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> , a few boxes of cat food (Wilkos have a good offer on at the mo),



Goes to check the website !


----------



## Lullabelle (31 Jan 2020)

Set myself a target of walking 100km in January, this afternoon we got back from a walk-100.5km


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Whilst driving the bus?


No, in the office.
The bus is more staid.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Yesterday whilst out on my bike I picked up what looked like a weighted down Sainsbury's plastic bag that I'd seen the evening before in my car, on inspection it was someones uneaten lunch, sandwiches, crisps, apple chocolate bar. I took it home and chucked it all in the bin.


Probably left it on the roof as they got in the car.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

Poppy, you are a cat! You shouldn't be liking curry flavoured crisps!!!


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

Only a semi-productive afternoon in town. Savers were out of stock on the things I wanted (Beconase and Fisherman's Friends sugar free mints) and in Wilkos, the tins of gourmet were no longer on offer. I knew I should have bought some on Tuesday... Aaaargh.

On the flip side, I scored a load of basmati rice on YS in Tesco at 30p a packet, plus a large tin of shortbread fingers for 33p because the tin was dented.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

Mmmmmmm, that curry was lush 

Butter beans, cauliflower, potato, sweet peppers, onion, leeks, parsnips and spinach.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmmmm, that curry was lush
> 
> Butter beans, cauliflower, potato, sweet peppers, onion, leeks, parsnips and spinach.


Sounds nice, we’ve just been down the rubba for a bit grub, liver and bacon for me, smashing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmmmm, that curry was lush
> 
> Butter beans, cauliflower, potato, sweet peppers, onion, leeks, parsnips and spinach.



If we're confessing that sort of things, I _may _have had several rather well filled toasted sandwiches earlier.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Sounds nice, we’ve just been down the rubba for a bit grub, liver and bacon for me, smashing.



Hopefully with lots of fried onions, mash and dripping...


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> If we're confessing that sort of things, I _may _have had several rather well filled toasted sandwiches earlier.



Mmmmmm, nothing wrong with that...


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hopefully with lots of fried onions, mash and dripping...


There was mash, but no dripping or onion in this instance but none the worse for it, there’s was a respectable portion of tasty gravy and fresh spinach.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> There was mash, but no dripping or onion in this instance but none the worse for it, there’s was a respectable portion of tasty gravy and fresh spinach.



I'll let you off, then...


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

I had to buy some emergency extra storage for my archive. 

A few cheap ring binders will do the job until I can get my mitts on a couple more foolscap arch levers.


----------



## tyred (31 Jan 2020)

I switched the radio off.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

I have finished the ink drawing for another watercolour.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2020)

All go here.

My son was shuttled to A&E by his mate this morning.. because of an un-related car incident last night.

My son's mate turned up earlier with his car mis-fireing - We think it's coil packs.. the car is an old Focus, but it's newer than my car but it has an unknown history - I've had mine since it was new (effectively). I can fix stuff, but not at night... (same friend).

Anyway, he goes home - phone call, the building next to the same friends has gone up in smoke. My lad is off up the road (in the hire car). 

What a day.

Just offered a place to sleep for my son's mate and his 'lodger' should they not be allowed back home..

Mates are the best thing. 

It's been a mad evening.......

PS if they turn up, I'm off early on the MTB tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

fossyant said:


> All go here.
> 
> My son was shuttled to A&E by his mate this morning.. because of an un-related car incident last night.
> 
> ...





Cor, you'll definitely be wanting a shot of something stronger in your  tonight...


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2020)

In the mean time, I'm sloping off to make myself a hot chocolate.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2020)

I'm eating some pizza while watching shabby Senate shenanigans and Brexitation Celebrations.
Mimosas will be good for that hangover, BTW.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Feb 2020)

Currently taking a break from the Bathurst coverage as they're on residents' access break before qualifying starts in 45 minutes. This morning's practice session was red flagged due to kangaroos on track!


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Currently taking a break from the Bathurst coverage as they're on residents' access break before qualifying starts in 45 minutes. This morning's practice session was red flagged due to kangaroos on track!




A clip of that turned up on my newsfeed on the Book of Faces...

Reminds me of the time Alessandro Nannini splatted a beaver during the Canadian GP (1990?), and the organisers turned the ex-beaver into a hat for him.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> A clip of that turned up on my newsfeed on the Book of Faces...
> 
> Reminds me of the time Alessandro Nannini splatted a beaver during the Canadian GP (1990?), and the organisers turned the ex-beaver into a hat for him.


Lauda in 1985 nearly got one.
https://f1since81.wordpress.com/tag/montreal/


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2020)

Time for some early miles


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2020)

Morning!
I did a bit of research into the electric pedal car last night . It seems to be about 5 years old . It was radio controlled so that the parents could take control of it which includes the steering . 2 X 12v 25 amp electric motors powered by 2 X 6 v batteries which are missing . Flashing front lights and Bluetooth to play music . I will try connecting a battery charger to each motor today to see if they work .
The things that people just dump by the side of the road down country lanes !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2020)

Morning!
I did a bit of research into the electric pedal car last night . It seems to be about 5 years old . It was radio controlled so that the parents could take control of it which includes the steering . 2 X 12v 25 amp electric motors powered by 2 X 6 v batteries which are missing . Flashing front lights and Bluetooth to play music . I will try connecting a battery charger to each motor today to see if they work .
The things that people just dump by the side of the road down country lanes !


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Feb 2020)

morning. It’s still dark out, I have too hounds sleeping on me , I’m on my second cuppa. What the hell, it’s Saturday.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2020)

I've forgotten what my New Year's revolution was !


----------



## Phaeton (1 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've forgotten what my New Year's revolution was !


It's New Year?


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> A clip of that turned up on my newsfeed on the Book of Faces...
> 
> Reminds me of the time Alessandro Nannini splatted a beaver during the Canadian GP (1990?), and the organisers turned the ex-beaver into a hat for him.



A short piece of film came up on my Facebook page recently, it showed one of the Moto GP riders head butting a seagull.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> A short piece of film came up on my Facebook page recently, it showed one of the Moto GP riders head butting a seagull.


I once headbutted a blackbird at about 40mph that hurt my neck, hate to think of a seagull at higher speed


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2020)

Here it is.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Here it is.




I had a sparrow hit my helmet while travelling at high speed, like a hammer blow!! 
A bumblebee at over a 100 is a big hit, you really notice the impact


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> I had a sparrow hit my helmet while travelling at high speed, like a hammer blow!!
> A bumblebee at over a 100 is a big hit, you really notice the impact



Reminds me of the (probably apocryphal) "chicken gun" story. Apparently when the new High Speed Trains were being built in the 1970's British Rail borrowed a gun from NASA that fired dead day-old chickens to test bird strikes on windscreens at certain speeds. Reportedly on the first tests the chicken went through the window, the cab bulkhead and into the engine compartment, causing severe damage and much consternation: If this was so serious the entire project was in jeopardy.
After some discussions with NASA where no cause was found, and checking the materials used for windscreen and bulkhead, it was agreed that they would video the entire procedure from procuring the chickens to firing and send this to NASA for evaluation. The VHS tapes were duly sent and analysed. The reply came from NASA:
"Next time, defrost the chickens."


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sitting here dithering about whether to call a possible employer in Freiburg.


Gaun yersel big man!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Feb 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Gaun yersel big man!



Wondering if it's a good idea as much as anything. I've decided to leave it over the weekend...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2020)

The electric motors work . I connected it up to some jump leads from one of our cars .


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> A short piece of film came up on my Facebook page recently, it showed one of the Moto GP riders head butting a seagull.


I remember that, Philip Island I seem to remember.

I also have a vague memory of someone in the Sheene era hitting a deer during 'practice', for some reason Mamola and Germany keep popping up but it was 40yrs ago. 

EDIT - Yep Philip Island from the clip.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (1 Feb 2020)

Is anyone else as disturbed as I am by the unnerving resemblance between Moon bunny's avatar and Smokin Joe's?

@Moon bunny:






@Smokin Joe:





It's the eyes that do it.


----------



## Moon bunny (1 Feb 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Hover Fly (1 Feb 2020)

I might need therapy now.


----------



## Speicher (1 Feb 2020)

@Hover Fly 🤗

How's things in the Lake District?

Fluttering and dancing beneath the trees?

A smidgeon early for a host of golden daffodils, I venture to suggest.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2020)

Speicher said:


> @Hover Fly 🤗
> 
> How's things in the Lake District?
> 
> ...


Here's 7 for you.


View: https://youtu.be/d7yegBfYCKc


A favourite song from my childhood, Mum was a big fan and had most of his records.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I remember that, Philip Island I seem to remember.
> 
> I also have a vague memory of someone in the Sheene era hitting a deer during 'practice', for some reason Mamola and Germany keep popping up but it was 40yrs ago.
> 
> EDIT - Yep Philip Island from the clip.


As soon as I read seagull & MotoGP it had to be Phillip Island, as to the deer there was something that ran across the track in Malaysia I think it was not too long ago, but possibly in the 125's maybe Simonelli, however just looking he died in 2011 so maybe my memory os fading


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Simonelli, however just looking he died in 2011 so maybe my memory os fading



That long! Blimey, I vaguely remember that race, and the helmet rolling across the track.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Feb 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Is anyone else as disturbed as I am by the unnerving resemblance between Moon bunny's avatar and Smokin Joe's?
> 
> @Moon bunny:
> View attachment 502829
> ...


We are not of this Earth.

We are here to prepare you for The Final Days.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Feb 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> We are not of this Earth.
> 
> We are here to prepare you for The Final Days.



That explains a lot.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> As soon as I read seagull & MotoGP it had to be Phillip Island, as to the deer there was something that ran across the track in Malaysia I think it was not too long ago, but possibly in the 125's maybe Simonelli, however just looking he died in 2011 so maybe my memory os fading


Google shows this one at Brno but there was one in the late 70s as well


View: https://youtu.be/IVx5Gkv14UU


----------



## Phaeton (1 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Google shows this one at Brno but there was one in the late 70s as well


That's the one I remember frightening it was 20 years ago,


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Reminds me of the (probably apocryphal) "chicken gun" story. Apparently when the new High Speed Trains were being built in the 1970's British Rail borrowed a gun from NASA that fired dead day-old chickens to test bird strikes on windscreens at certain speeds. Reportedly on the first tests the chicken went through the window, the cab bulkhead and into the engine compartment, causing severe damage and much consternation: If this was so serious the entire project was in jeopardy.
> After some discussions with NASA where no cause was found, and checking the materials used for windscreen and bulkhead, it was agreed that they would video the entire procedure from procuring the chickens to firing and send this to NASA for evaluation. The VHS tapes were duly sent and analysed. The reply came from NASA:
> "Next time, defrost the chickens."


No matter how many guises I hear this tale in, I love it. General Clark loves to tell it. I believe the actual earliest version was the story involving Canadian jet designers. Chicken ingestion tests are usually run on jet engine fans, and the FAA does them. I've been hearing this story since I was a young'un, and that was before the HST. So I'm guessing that one was used as a dig against Britain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> No matter how many guises I hear this tale in, I love it. General Clark loves to tell it. I believe the actual earliest version was the story involving Canadian jet designers. Chicken ingestion tests are usually run on jet engine fans, and the FAA does them. I've been hearing this story since I was a young'un, and that was before the HST. So I'm guessing that one was used as a dig against Britain.



Well, it was told to my by a _colonial_*, so you could be right.

On the other hand, I can't help thinking it would be typically British to miss that sort of thing...

*_Before someone jumps on me, she is a great friend who speaks fluent German with a very "British" humour: we regularly would roast each others homelands..._


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2020)

I seem to remember someone telling me this one on the British and the original jet engine. I mentioned that the British invented the jet engine, so why would we have testing apparatus for such a thing when we had no idea of anything other than piston engines at the time.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

I have spent the morning working on my new watercolour painting.

Still deciding on whether to go to the motorsport show in Peterborough tomorrow as I'm still very tired after Wednesday's trip to Alresford. Just gotta face the fact that two month's worth of sinusitis has taken more out of me than I'd care to admit...


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Reminds me of the (probably apocryphal) "chicken gun" story. Apparently when the new High Speed Trains were being built in the 1970's British Rail borrowed a gun from NASA that fired dead day-old chickens to test bird strikes on windscreens at certain speeds. Reportedly on the first tests the chicken went through the window, the cab bulkhead and into the engine compartment, causing severe damage and much consternation: If this was so serious the entire project was in jeopardy.
> After some discussions with NASA where no cause was found, and checking the materials used for windscreen and bulkhead, it was agreed that they would video the entire procedure from procuring the chickens to firing and send this to NASA for evaluation. The VHS tapes were duly sent and analysed. The reply came from NASA:
> "Next time, defrost the chickens."



I heard that one while doing my Mech Eng degree etc back in the mid '90s...


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> The electric motors work . I connected it up to some jump leads from one of our cars .



Yay!

The thing probably just needs new batteries...


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> That long! Blimey, I vaguely remember that race, and the helmet rolling across the track.



I remember it too - was one of those horrible moments where you just *know* the worst has happened.


----------



## mybike (1 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Actually, getting pretty close to Lent. February 26.



You may not borrow my chocolate bear.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I seem to remember someone telling me this one on the British and the original jet engine. I mentioned that the British invented the jet engine, so why would we have testing apparatus for such a thing when we had no idea of anything other than piston engines at the time.


Thing is 30 odd years ago all you ever saw were frozen chickens in shops unless it was Christmas, the concept of farming chickens for food didn't seem to be around like nowadays.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Feb 2020)

An oiled chain is so much quieter and smoother than a dry one.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Thing is 30 odd years ago all you ever saw were frozen chickens in shops unless it was Christmas, the concept of farming chickens for food didn't seem to be around like nowadays.



Unless you went to a proper butcher... I always remember the boiling chickens hanging upside down in the window.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

Anyways, lunch had. Ham, cheese and chutney sandwich, two  plus a pear and a tangerine.

Time to get back to my watercolour while there's still good daylight.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

Have had to stop painting as Poppy is doing a Greebo. Have five plus kilos of purry tortie draped around my neck.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

Right, time to pack everything away and toddle off for a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to pack everything away and toddle off for a spot of yellow stickering.



We have pink stickers here. They're _round _too.

Last week I got 30% off three packs of mozarella made from Bison milk.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Feb 2020)

The stray spray from my tropical-grade Jungle Formula mosquito repellent has removed some of the varnish from the arm of my chair. I failed to buff it out with my handkerchief and just left my thumb print in the sticky mess as incriminating evidence.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Feb 2020)

I'm looking at the places I've applied for, to see which one is in the place with the most cycling opportunities.

Priorities people, priorities.


----------



## Ripple (1 Feb 2020)




----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have pink stickers here. They're _round _too.
> 
> Last week I got 30% off three packs of mozarella made from Bison milk.



Round and pink... How very avant garde! 

Buffalo mozzarella is lovely. I like it in a salad with tomato and avocado, some salt and pepper and a drizzle of olive oil


----------



## Jenkins (1 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've forgotten what my New Year's revolution was !


I think it was to buy a memory improvement book.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

Ripple said:


> View attachment 502924



The same is true of chocolate


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

A moderate night's stickering... Nothing to be had in the fruit & veg bar a few bags of manky looking lettuce and some squashed tangerines. Most of the chilled stuff was uninspiring or were things I didn't need, but I somehow still managed to acquire a boxed selection of cheese... 

Did get some whole plaice, a large tub of prawns, sausages and a shoulder of lamb off the counters, and some nice pastries from the ISB.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Feb 2020)

Went to the local Sainsburys in store Argos to pick up a reserve & collect as part of today's ride. It consisted of a couple of light bulbs and a salt & pepper grinder set so I only took a small backpack. When the assistant handed me a plain cardboard box which was much larger & heavier than expected for the grinder set I was a bit surprised, but managed to get everything into the backpack and headed home. Having had a shower, I opened the box to get the grinder set out and found out why the box was bigger than expected...




They'd given me a complete shipping carton of four units instead of unboxing them first  At least I won't need to buy a refill for a while.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

Relaxing with a nice  and MOTD on the telly.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Relaxing with a nice  and MOTD* on the telly*.


Wouldn't the sofa be bit more comfortable?


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't the sofa be bit more comfortable?



Actually, I'm sat on a pouffe by the fire.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Actually, I'm sat on a pouffe by the fire.


I think, for me, it's a case of

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8vm51sR4tRY


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

One last  and then it's off to bed for me. Early night as didn't sleep well last night.

Assuming I'm not still feeling too  come the morning, I'm off to "Motorsport With Attitude" in Peterborough.


----------



## tyred (2 Feb 2020)

'Tis time for bed😴


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2020)

tyred said:


> 'Tis time for bed😴


Just fall asleep in the chair, your back will thank you later.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have pink stickers here. They're _round _too.
> 
> Last week I got 30% off three packs of mozarella made from Bison milk.


What's the difference between a Buffalo and a Bison



Spoiler



You can't wash your hands in a Buffalo


----------



## raleighnut (2 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Unless you went to a proper butcher... I always remember the boiling chickens hanging upside down in the window.


Yep but those were old 'layers' that had reached the end of their productive value not the 6-8 week old tasty tender lovelies we get now


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2020)

I think I will try some miles on the bike in a while


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I think I will try some miles on the bike in a while


I was considering riding this morning as we have a full day ahead. But not in the very heavy rain that is currently bucketing down.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2020)

Morning!
It is grey and raining here .
This time last year we had 6 inches of snow !


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Round and pink... How very avant garde!



Yeah, we're all over Avant Garde we are. Got lots of it.

Usually in the freezer section.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I was considering riding this morning as we have a full day ahead. But not in the very heavy rain that is currently bucketing down.



Must admit it was a damp and dismal 35 miles but well worth it .


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 Feb 2020)

Morning, damp wet and windy... Might go for a walk..


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2020)

I sliced a banana onto my Cornflakes this morning. 
Yesterday, I was going to slice one into my porage, but decided not to at the last moment.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 Feb 2020)

That my life has reached this point. Off to Shropshire potato day.


----------



## Speicher (2 Feb 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> That my life has reached this point. Off to Shropshire potato day.




Did you get a potato clock this morning?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 Feb 2020)

Speicher said:


> Did you get a potato clock this morning?


No, but I will have a choice of about 100 varieties of seed potatoes later!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2020)

Ahhhh.. SpudUlike!


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> No, but I will have a choice of about 100 varieties of seed potatoes later!


There's 147 commercially available varieties available in the UK.


----------



## Speicher (2 Feb 2020)

Speicher said:


> Did you get a potato clock this morning?



Up at eight o'clock?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Thing is 30 odd years ago all you ever saw were frozen chickens in shops unless it was Christmas, the concept of farming chickens for food didn't seem to be around like nowadays.


I'm in the States, though. We had a lot of chicken farms. And people raised chickens in their back yards. Like us. Then markets had many chickens as well. After the Napoleon incident,(wherein Louis Napoleon, the rooster, attacked my aunt as she was walking past the chicken yard, and received a summary court-martial and execution,) we culled the flock down and bought eggs and chickens from Herr Hopp at the Cardinal, a neighborhood grocery store. Part of the reason that we don't have the light trucks and vans Europe does is because Europeans did not want American chickens in their markets, so they placed a large tariff on chickens. We placed a large tariff on any mini van with a passenger interior coming from Europe. I believe interiors are still added here. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicken_tax


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have pink stickers here. They're _round _too.
> 
> Last week I got 30% off three packs of mozarella made from Bison milk.


Bison? You mean like an American buffalo? I sure wouldn't want to milk one of those. Testy old critters, they are. Tasty, also.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's 147 commercially available varieties available in the UK.


Purple ones?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep but those were old 'layers' that had reached the end of their productive value not the 6-8 week old tasty tender lovelies we get now


21 days in the egg, 42 days in the yard. I was appalled when I first heard that at university.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bison?


A Bison is something a Brummie washes their hands in?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm in the States, though. We had a lot of chicken farms. And people raised chickens in their back yards. Like us. Then markets had many chickens as well. After the Napoleon incident,(wherein Louis Napoleon, the rooster, attacked my aunt as she was walking past the chicken yard, and received a summary court-martial and execution,) we culled the flock down and bought eggs and chickens from Herr Hopp at the Cardinal, a neighborhood grocery store. Part of the reason that we don't have the light trucks and vans Europe does is because Europeans did not want American chickens in their markets, so they placed a large tariff on chickens. We placed a large tariff on any mini van with a passenger interior coming from Europe. I believe interiors are still added here.



A friend in Wales tells a similar story about a Cockrel of his called (and this was several years back, so no political commentary) "Boris the B*****d". Boris was very aggressive and liked to challenge my friend for supremacy. 

One day Boris went for my friend, launching himself from a haybale so he was at eye height. This resulted in a brief shower of feathers and Coq au vin for dinner.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Feb 2020)

Never mind the chair, the mosquitos really don't like it and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9kQtd4_WcU

Buffalo, like these. A mountain of ill temper and erratic behavior. Makes good hamburger, or mince, tatties and 'neeps.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2020)

The National Accelerator, about a hundred miles to my north, has a herd grazing there, by the way.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermilab#Wildlife_at_Fermilab
Mrs. GA has seen them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2020)

Just checked the weather for next week. I think the Apocalypse is arriving tomorrow:







More than 50L per m² in the next 24h. Then the same again on Tuesday but more so. 

Fortunately we live on the top of a hill.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

Had a fun day out at MWA with a cat show friend who is also into motorsports.

Saw some stunning racing cars - most, but not all were short oval, but there was some rally and rallycross machinery there too. Highlights of the day was a lovely display of classic Superstox from the 70s and 80s, a Lancia Stratos, a Ford RS200 rallycross car, a Ford RS1800 rally car and I bumped into an old friend as well. Namely an ex-Torquespeed Chevrolet Monte Carlo ASCAR that now races in the ELMS series.

Shame there were only two stands selling memorabilia. I did have a good rummage, but none of it was of any interest to me as it was mostly hot rod stuff and too recent.

Am really knackered now, so chilling with a  and going to reheat a bowl of curry in a bit.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep but those were old 'layers' that had reached the end of their productive value not the 6-8 week old tasty tender lovelies we get now



Tough they might have been, but they did make a damn good chicken soup or casserole.  They had so much more flavour than the chooks you can buy now...


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yeah, we're all over Avant Garde we are. Got lots of it.
> 
> Usually in the freezer section.



Cool! A man after my own heart.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> That my life has reached this point. Off to Shropshire potato day.



And was it fun? 

I'll admit I preferred my day out, but to be fair, racing cars aren't very edible...


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just checked the weather for next week. I think the Apocalypse is arriving tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 503010
> 
> ...



Just a wee bit soggy, then? Is there enough time to build an ark?


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just checked the weather for next week. I think the Apocalypse is arriving tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 503010
> 
> ...


Any sign or mention of the four horsemen?


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just checked the weather for next week. I think the Apocalypse is arriving tomorrow:
> 
> More than 50L per m² in the next 24h. Then the same again on Tuesday but more so.
> 
> Fortunately we live on the top of a hill.


We're okay as we're no longer in the EU we don't recognise Nachts, Morgens, Mittags & Abends, other than them being a set of dodgy solicitors in Slough.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2020)

This is my new all electric car.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any sign or mention of the four horsemen?



I thought you might ask that.

We may need you to audition.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> We're okay as we're no longer in the EU we don't recognise Nachts, Morgens, Mittags & Abends, other than them being a set of dodgy solicitors in Slough.



You'll recognise rain, though, I'm sure, you're still British after all.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> This is my new all electric car.
> View attachment 503033


You checked the registration, see if it's a write off, before you hit the open road?


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> This is my new all electric car.
> View attachment 503033



Looks like it's been modelled on one of those old Jags or Daimlers...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just a wee bit soggy, then? Is there enough time to build an ark?



It's already started, so probably not. Besides, it's a bit difficult in an attic apartment, although I suppose we can wait until the water gets to the balcony and launch then...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Looks like it's been modelled on one of those old Jags or Daimlers...



With that wheelbase it's definitely a Smart.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> With that wheelbase it's definitely a Smart.



Either that, or it's been put in a boil wash


----------



## Jenkins (2 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Had a fun day out at MWA with a cat show friend who is also into motorsports.
> 
> Saw some stunning racing cars - most, but not all were short oval, but there was some rally and rallycross machinery there too. Highlights of the day was a lovely display of *classic Superstox from the 70s and 80s*, a Lancia Stratos, a Ford RS200 rallycross car, a Ford RS1800 rally car and I bumped into an old friend as well. Namely an ex-Torquespeed Chevrolet Monte Carlo ASCAR that now races in the ELMS series.
> 
> ...


I would have seen them at Foxhall Heath 'back in the day' (that makes me feel old )


----------



## Jenkins (2 Feb 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> That my life has reached this point. Off to Shropshire potato day.


The local one to me is next Saturday and celebrates 25 years - my mum & stepdad have been known to attend.

https://www.stonhambarns.co.uk/whats-on/the-east-anglia-potato-day/


----------



## Jenkins (2 Feb 2020)

My sister got a new cat towards the end of last year to replace one that got run over and I got to see it for the first time today when I went to drop off my brother in law's birthday card. It's a friendly little thing as within one minute of me sitting down, it had made itself comforable on my lap and enjoyed half an hour's nap.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I would have seen them at Foxhall Heath 'back in the day' (that makes me feel old )


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

Oh, you might find this website of interest then @Jenkins 

http://www.retrostox.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Jenkins (2 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> View attachment 503075


"Custom Car Magazine" stickers 
I've not been for a few years, but I don't think they've changed much since.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Looks like it's been modelled on one of those old Jags or Daimlers...


I think it looks a bit like a cross between an old 50's style Mercedes and a new Bentley .


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I think it looks a bit like a cross between an old 50's style Mercedes and a new Bentley .



Hmm 1970s Jag XJ6 / XJ12 or Daimler Super 6...


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2020)

Settling back with a  to watch Superbowl LIV


----------



## Jenkins (3 Feb 2020)

Oh well, didn't win one of the major Premium Bond prizes so back to work at 10:00 Monday. 

Pity the half time show at the Superbowl can't be fast forwarded. Are Jenifer Lopez & Shakira really 'entertainment'?


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2020)

Half time in the Superbowl. I definitely need more 

No memorabilia of any note at MWA, but I've just managed to pin down a programme I've been after for quite some time on the Bay of E. 

Happy, happy Reynard, because I can *finally* replace a partial photocopy with the real McCoy.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Pity the half time show at the Superbowl can't be fast forwarded. Are Jenifer Lopez & Shakira really 'entertainment'?



I'm with you on that one. Ah well, it's a good time for a tea break and a pee break.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Oh well, didn't win one of the major Premium Bond prizes so back to work at 10:00 Monday.
> 
> Pity the half time show at the Superbowl can't be fast forwarded. Are Jenifer Lopez & Shakira really 'entertainment'?


Look on the bright side 



It could have been Lady GaGa & Myley Cyrus!


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2020)

Well, it’s been a shoot weekend ( except for doing a good show on Saturday afternoon) but onwards and upwards. Maybe some bicycle shopping.


----------



## Paulus (3 Feb 2020)

It's just about light outside now, and the binmen have just been. Just the recycling and the green bin collection to go.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Feb 2020)

Nice ride to work,its nearly light at 7.05 when I set off.
Windy but a nice fresh day..tomorrow  Yuk


----------



## snorri (3 Feb 2020)

I've just woken up on a train due into London Euston at 0745, but it's still moving and is just passing through a place called Wigan. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> You checked the registration, see if it's a write off, before you hit the open road?


I wonder if it was used as a get away car and had been dumped in the lane ?


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I wonder if it was used as a get away car and had been dumped in the lane ?


Not joy-riders?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm 1970s Jag XJ6 / XJ12 or Daimler Super 6...
> 
> View attachment 503090


The picture makes me feel sad . I had a Double Six but it rusted away faster than I could weld it up !
I still have the rear axle, grille and 2 rear doors .


----------



## Phaeton (3 Feb 2020)

snorri said:


> I've just woken up on a train due into London Euston at 0745, but it's still moving and is just passing through a place called Wigan. Anyone know what's going on?


You're on the wrong train, when you get to Glasgow you need to change 👍


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You're on the wrong train, when you get to Glasgow you need to change 👍


Bit late now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Feb 2020)

Well, that Super Bowl is over.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Feb 2020)

Mardi Gras next.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Feb 2020)

18 days until the spring training for baseball starts. Cactus League on 21st, and Grapefruit League on 22nd.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mardi Gras next.


Who's playing?


----------



## Phaeton (3 Feb 2020)

Anyone heard from @snorri yet, has he got as far as Inverness yet?


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2020)

Bit of a kitchen morning today - nice to be able to get ahead with things for later in the week.

Lunch consumed; a very fine prawn and avocado sandwich, two  and the very, very last of the job lot of christmas tangerines.

Going to do a little bit on my painting (need to put some washes on it) then while that dries, I will go and split a case or two of logs. Then I can come back and do some more on the painting.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who's playing?



Pancakes v Chocolate Sauce


----------



## Phaeton (3 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Going to do a little bit on my painting (need to put some washes on it) then while that dries, I will go and split a case or two of logs. Then I can come back and do some more on the painting.


Do you use the washes as the wheels on the car?


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2020)

I’ve been putting up reward posters around Oxford for the return of my bike that was stolen on Saturday.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been putting up reward posters around Oxford for the return of my bike that was stolen on Saturday.


I'm sorry to hear of your loss . I hope you get it back soon .


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2020)

Right, that's me done painting for the day. Even with the help of a daylight lamp, I've "lost" the light, which is not so good for delicate shading.

The timing's just right to knock off for a  and a smackerel of something.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Do you use the washes as the wheels on the car?



Yes, but not this time.

I'm doing a helmet & cockpit close-up, so it's mainly for shadows, reflections, etc. Masking fluid is my friend for this sort of thing too.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2020)

Apparently, cats like curry flavoured crisps...


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2020)

MrsPete and I visited two supermarkets and two other emporiums (emporia?) on a search for Windowlene and Gypsy Tart. 

We found, eventually, Windowlene.
I will be making Gypsy Tart myself..


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Feb 2020)

Nasi Goreng for tea, but wish it was pie and mash


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Feb 2020)

Beautiful Wife is booking her ticket to Japan for nearly three weeks in March/April (exact time to be confirmed), leaving me in the apartment with a tape measure, my carpentry tools, and a lot of paint.

Mwahahaaa...


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Wife is booking her ticket to Japan for nearly three weeks in March/April (exact time to be confirmed), leaving me in the apartment with a tape measure, my carpentry tools, and a lot of paint.
> 
> Mwahahaaa...


Remember, measure twice, cut once.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Remember, measure twice, cut once.



Spent this morning measuring the room and the furniture to see if my cunning plan can work.

Any suggestions that I allowed space for a small model railway are pure malicious rumour...


----------



## Slioch (3 Feb 2020)

Gave the grass it's first cut of the year today - just took the top inch off.

Also had a shot at making cranachan using half-fat creme fraiche instead of double-cream. It wasn't that great.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Spent this morning measuring the room and the furniture to see if my cunning plan can work.
> 
> Any suggestions that I allowed space for a small model railway are pure malicious rumour...


Run it down a wall, an end to end display.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Run it down a wall, an end to end display.



We have very little full-height wall space so we need that for furniture. I'm trying to work out a way to fit something onto a set of Ikea shelves.

I mean, I would be, except that I'm not actually planning anything like that. Obviously.


----------



## gbb (3 Feb 2020)

Somewhat potentially exciting news, our traveller neighbours might be moving out.

Lord help their new neighbours. Cannabis smoking in the garden, fierce arguments occasionally, parents fighting occasionally, dad fighting the son twice, kids screaming, kids in the garden at 1 to 3 am. And for all that, once you learn to shut off to it...they weren't too bad 

Wednesday I'm told. Let's hope eh ?


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have very little full-height wall space so we need that for furniture. I'm trying to work out a way to fit something onto a set of Ikea shelves.
> 
> I mean, I would be, except that I'm not actually planning anything like that. Obviously.


If you* were *planning something like that, what size space would you be looking at?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> If you* were *planning something like that, what size space would you be looking at?



I am would be thinking in terms of a micro, over two, possibly eventually 3 shelves. I built a baseboard which is about 170cm by 40cm from memory, designed thus so I could fit it onto two wide Ivar shelves.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am would be thinking in terms of a micro, over two, possibly eventually 3 shelves. I built a baseboard which is about 170cm by 40cm from memory, designed thus so I could fit it onto two wide Ivar shelves.


I remember seeing something like that in a magazine 25 years ago. The image has stuck with me because it looked fantastic. A sidings would work well on a shelf I always thought.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I remember seeing something like that in a magazine 25 years ago. The image has stuck with me because it looked fantastic. A sidings would work well on a shelf I always thought.



I''m hoping to use a design I made many years ago. I'll move over to the Hobbies thread tomorrow to avoid clogging this one up. 

Bedtime now though...


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I''m hoping to use a design I made many years ago. I'll move over to the Hobbies thread tomorrow to avoid clogging this one up.
> 
> Bedtime now though...


Would your trains run, and be on time?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Would your trains run, and be on time?


Of course they’d be efficient. He’s in Germany, not UK.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Feb 2020)

I’m going to bed, it’s been a trying day.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2020)

I am sitting by the fire and chatting with a friend via the Book of Faces


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Of course they’d be efficient. He’s in Germany, not UK.


Reckon he'd manage to keep these on time?


----------



## snorri (3 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Anyone heard from @snorri yet, has he got as far as Inverness yet?


Not due in Inverness until Friday! 
My train arrived in London today, three hours late, it only needed to be two hours late to get me a 100% refund of the fare.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2020)

I didn't bother putting out my blue recycling wheelie bin nor my black bag. Not enough in either to warrant it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Reckon he'd manage to keep these on time?
> View attachment 503213


I don't know if even the model would be on time. I had a Rock Island passenger train in HO scale back in the 70's. My Dad said it wasn't accurate. it had to be 20 minutes late for everything.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Reckon he'd manage to keep these on time?
> View attachment 503213


Class 150?


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I don't know if even the model would be on time. I had a Rock Island passenger train in HO scale back in the 70's. My Dad said it wasn't accurate. it had to be 20 minutes late for everything.


He could try, might even do better than the real thing. There's no way he could be worse.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

I don't know over much about railways, but I do know that i need a 

Off to put the kettle on.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Class 150?


Class 142 Pacer
https://www.hattons.co.uk/33153/dap...2065_in_northern_rail_livery/stockdetail.aspx


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I don't know over much about railways, but I do know that i need a
> 
> Off to put the kettle on.


Hold on there!
How were you actually going to pass the packages over, if you don't "know over much about railways"?


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hold on there!
> How were you actually going to pass the packages over, if you don't "know over much about railways"?



Isn't that what my trebuchet is for?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Class 142 Pacer
> https://www.hattons.co.uk/33153/dap...2065_in_northern_rail_livery/stockdetail.aspx


Bus on a flatcar?


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bus on a flatcar?


More or less. Hard plastic seats when they were introduced.

Some made their way to South Wales, returning many years later via North Wales.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bus on a flatcar?



Pretty well much - those things have even made the news in this neck of the woods... 

And I'm at the opposite end of the UK!


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Isn't that what my trebuchet is for?


You'd need to know where to aim though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> More or less. Hard plastic seats when they were introduced.
> 
> Some made their way to South Wales, returning many years later via North Wales.


Long, circuitous route?


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'd need to know where to aim though.



I have maps, a compass plus a book of WW2 artillery firing solutions. Should be enough, methinks.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

Anyways, this gal is getting a bit sleepy, so it's time she toddled off to bed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2020)

Good morning. So far we've been spared the torential rain, mudslides and floods suffered by the rest of the region; it's just been steady rain, and not even continual either.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Some made their way to South Wales, returning many years later via North Wales.






Gravity Aided said:


> Long, circuitous route?



Engineering works probably. It took longer than expected because there isn't actually a direct rail link between South Wales and North Wales...


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2020)

Morning all throbbing finger here


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2020)

Morning. I have tea. I have a Winnie. I have lethargy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2020)

Current view from the balcony: it's pretending to be good weather, but I don't trust it.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Engineering works probably. It took longer than expected because there isn't actually a direct rail link between South Wales and North Wales...


Engineering works! They took over ten years in some cases, to make the trip.

And there's no direct rail link between here and the Cardiff area either.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2020)

Morning ! There is sunshine and blue sky here at the moment, but there are also some big rain clouds about .

I have been out to feed the birds . Whilst I was putting the food out In could hear two birds singing . One seemed to be singing . " So it did so it did so it did ! "
Whilst the other one was trying to shoot it by singing " Pching Pching Pching !"


----------



## mybike (4 Feb 2020)

Paulus said:


> It's just about light outside now, and the binmen have just been. Just the recycling and the green bin collection to go.



Waiting for ours, to see if I can beat next door. Last week was a lose and tie.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2020)

Bin men have been. 
dogs walked. 
coffee is being consumed. 
about to take Timmythecat to the vet for a check up. 
Frankie-two-Chews is coming to for a pre-op check.

busy busy busy.


----------



## Slioch (4 Feb 2020)

It's a tad windy here, so decided to have a domestic day instead of going out on bike.

Two beds stripped, washed, and in the dryer. Ironing finished. Cat's fur hoovered off carpets (the long-haired diva is starting to moult). Bins emptied (black bin day tomorrow).

Just finished last night's left over haggis for breakfast - with a large squidge of HP sauce (is that wrong?).

And just off to B&Q to get creosote, so will spend rest of day painting the boundary walls of the estate.

I love this semi-retirement lark


----------



## mybike (4 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Long, circuitous route?



Aren't all the welsh rail routes long & circuitous?


----------



## mybike (4 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. So far we've been spared the torential rain, mudslides and floods suffered by the rest of the region; it's just been steady rain, and not even continual either.



Raining here too. difference is we get floods!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> Raining here too. difference is we get floods!



Advantage of being on top of a hill...


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Feb 2020)

But for the strong winds it would be a lovely day.
It's a cold wind too..


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2020)

I’m back from the vets. It was sunny out but now it isn’t.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

It's overcast, chilly and blowing a hoolie here chez Casa Reynard. Poppy and Lexi aren't interested in going out.

I have put the shoulder of lamb in the crock pot along with onion, rosemary, juniper and an insane amount of garlic. Tatties also bashed for tonight, and there is braised red cabbage too.

I plan on spending the afternoon painting.

Tesco have taken the points off my clubcard, so I should be getting money off vouchers soon.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Feb 2020)

I've had some dental work done today. 2 hours later I still can't feel half my face, or stop slavering.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Feb 2020)

To add to the misery of my frozen face. On my way home I went behind a tree for a pee. I stood with my back to the strong swirling wind,but the wind swirled some pee over my pants and shoes!


----------



## Slioch (4 Feb 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> To add to the misery of my frozen face. On my way home I went behind a tree for a pee. I stood with my back to the strong swirling wind,but the wind swirled some pee over my pants and shoes!



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

I have had some lunch; a wholemeal wrap filled with prawns, spinach and those little spicy peppers filled with cream cheese, two  and two little tangerines.

Am now waiting for some masking fluid to dry before continuing with my painting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 503227
> 
> 
> Current view from the balcony: it's pretending to be good weather, but I don't trust it.



I knew it:


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

Slioch said:


> Thanks for sharing


Shouldn't have stood near the tree.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Shouldn't have stood near the tree.



He should have peed downwind...


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

Anyways, my painting has been put away for the day - bad light stopped play. It's almost finished; I just need to add in the details on the driver's overalls, lift out some paint to create highlights and blur out a few hard edges.

This is the stage that always gives me the wibblies when working with watercolour.

I can understand why professional motorsport artists tend to stick to oils and acrylics, as there's far more margin for error.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> He should have peed downwind...



And I should also say, he should have been on Babylon 5, as on B5, there is no wind, up nor down...


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2020)

I’ve been to bike shop to look at shiny new bikes.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been to bike shop to look at shiny new bikes.



A "like" for the doing bit, but not for the reason why. Still gutted for you xxx

Anything catch your fancy, or are you just weighing options?


----------



## Ripple (4 Feb 2020)

Lost: good mood.
Special features: joy and happiness. 
If found please return to the owner (me).
Award: a big smile on face and one grumpy person less in the world. 
Thank you.


----------



## tyred (4 Feb 2020)

I've just had beans, toast and Marmite for tea


----------



## raleighnut (4 Feb 2020)

I had homemade Minestrone Soup, an Angela Hartnett recipe, served with Ciabatta cut in half then pressed onto a plate covered with Olive Oil and Garlic then onto a hot ridged Griddle Pan.

It was Lush.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2020)

I've just changed the shower hose.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m back from the vets. It was sunny out but now it isn’t.



Not even going to ask...


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just changed the shower hose.


Have you plugged it in?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have you plugged it in?



Oohhhhhh...


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2020)

I’m baking some more biscuits.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

I had slow roast lamb with garlic, duck fat roasties and braised red cabbage with orange. 

The fat for the roasties was saved from the Christmas quacker.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m baking some more biscuits.



Oh? What kind?


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

Bar a bit of minor tweaking, I have just about finished "The Laurel and the Rose"


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2020)

Homemade Gypsy Tart for pud today


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh? What kind?


Edible ones?


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh? What kind?


Just simple butter biscuits, butter, sugar, flour, mix it all up and bake for 15 minutes.

I should be in bed , can’t sleep.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Homemade Gypsy Tart for pud today


Ooooh, I love gypsy tart, I haven’t had that since school.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Edible ones?



Hey, that assumption should be a given, surely?


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Just simple butter biscuits, butter, sugar, flour, mix it all up and bake for 15 minutes.
> 
> I should be in bed , can’t sleep.



Ah, shortbread.

Hopefully that'll cure the insomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnia...


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Ooooh, I love gypsy tart, I haven’t had that since school.





Not my cup of tea. Much too sweet...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2020)

I'm still waiting for final results from Iowa Caucuses. 
I may get some snow tomorrow, 2-4 inches.
Stuffed pork chops are in the oven.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm still waiting for final results from Iowa Caucuses.
> I may get some snow tomorrow, 2-4 inches.
> Stuffed pork chops are in the oven.


_"62 per cent of votes counted, former South Bend, Indiana mayor Pete Buttigieg was narrowly leading ahead of Bernie Sanders, Elizabeth Warren, Joe Biden and Amy Klobuchar."_


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2020)

Whirly Birds overhead, again!


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2020)

I have just made myself a 

Not happy with one line of "The Laurel and the Rose". It's just a bit clunky.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have just made myself a
> 
> Not happy with one line of "The Laurel and the Rose". It's just a bit clunky.


Sup up n'look up.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Sup up n'look up.



That's exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Feb 2020)

Last night, I started wiring a dolls house. One room done, five more to go. Oh, and then I've got to build the basement and wire that too once my wife's decorated it. 

The room I have done looks quite good, if I say so myself. A candelabra, two uplight wall lights and a fireplace. Nice.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Last night, I started wiring a dolls house. One room done, five more to go. Oh, and then I've got to build the basement and wire that too once my wife's decorated it.
> 
> The room I have done looks quite good, if I say so myself. A candelabra, two uplight wall lights and a fireplace. Nice.



Is it a display model or for playing?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is it a display model or for playing?


For display. My wife has a vision of a Georgian interior design albeit with electric lights. A lot like the many National Trust properties we visit. Mostly old stuff with a touch of 100- and 50-year-old modernisation.


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Feb 2020)

Frosty misty ride in today, looks like a nice few days ahead, storms for weekend


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Frosty misty ride in today, looks like a nice few days ahead, storms for weekend



Roughly similar here. I'm hoping I can get a ride on Sunday, but it may be a bit damp...

Funny that: Cold I can live with; wet and windy is what kills motivation.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2020)

Hump day


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Roughly similar here. I'm hoping I can get a ride on Sunday, but it may be a bit damp...
> 
> Funny that: Cold I can live with; wet and windy is what kills motivation.



Quite cold,I have hot aches in my finger
My damaged right big toe and right index seem to dislike the cold

Rest of me is fine just the rosy cheeks look


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Hump day



Not heard that term...it sounds naughty


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Ooooh, I love gypsy tart, I haven’t had that since school.


Me neither! MrsPete and I were talking about 'old' food. Gypsy tart came up in the conversation, as did stottie bread.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Me neither! MrsPete and I were talking about 'old' food. Gypsy tart came up in the conversation, as did stottie bread.



I thought "old food" meant it went furry...


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Not heard that term...it sounds naughty



We can wish


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought "old food" meant it went furry...


I was hoping to avoid any confusion by only apostrophising 'old' 😂


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2020)

Second🍵


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> For display. My wife has a vision of a Georgian interior design albeit with electric lights. A lot like the many National Trust properties we visit. Mostly old stuff with a touch of 100- and 50-year-old modernisation.


Dolls houses featured in Mid Somer Murders last night !


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Dolls houses featured in Mid Somer Murders last night !



Does that come under "Small crime"?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2020)

Morning. 
It is sort of light grey out ! I can see some lighter grey bits through the breaks in the clouds .
I have put our dustbin out so there is no need to panic !


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2020)

Had to pull the curtains on the office/bedroom as the sun is too bright, must try to get out this afternoon, sod work


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2020)

Just had four notifications of organisations looking for an Occupational Therapist. All four from the same organisation, and demand I hold a minibus licence and I have my own car.

All four deleted.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Does that come under "Small crime"?


It was interesting that a weapon used was a Swedish WW 1 gun which fired wooden bullets !


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It was interesting that a weapon used was a Swedish WW 1 gun which fired wooden bullets !



That'd be a Beech loader?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It was interesting that a weapon used was a Swedish WW 1 gun which fired wooden bullets !





Andy in Germany said:


> That'd be a Beech loader?


Environmentally friendly bullets. Much better death than that nasty lead stuff!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Environmentally friendly bullets. Much better death than that nasty lead stuff!!



War with an environmental conscience. How long before we start seeing that in Propaganda films?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Dolls houses featured in Mid Somer Murders last night !


I'm glad my wife didn't see it. It may have given her ideas...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2020)

About to take Middle Son off to casualty: he got accidentally headbutted on the nose yesterday, and we think he's okay but we want to be sure.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2020)

I’ve only just got up.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve only just got up.


Where ?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2020)

I think I'm going to be getting down !
Just went and had a look at the disc pads on my car . 1/4" left on the nearside . I thought that will last a bit longer . Checked the offside and they are down to just over 1/8" . 
Better get my tatty clobber on !


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2020)

When you start to undo the bolts, decide what order you are going to do it in, then reverse it as it's always the last bolt that won't come out, so best to start with that one.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2020)

Easy peel oranges, my arris!! Darn near ripped my fingernails out...


----------



## tyred (5 Feb 2020)

My phone is 73% charged.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2020)

Are you sure it's not 27% discharged?


----------



## tyred (5 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Are you sure it's not 27% discharged?


Nope, i am an optimist


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2020)

tyred said:


> Nope, i am an optimist


But are you charging it or did it start charged?


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2020)

I'm going to a bike shop later.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> _"62 per cent of votes counted, former South Bend, Indiana mayor Pete Buttigieg was narrowly leading ahead of Bernie Sanders, Elizabeth Warren, Joe Biden and Amy Klobuchar."_


Still within margin of error.


----------



## tyred (5 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> But are you charging it or did it start charged?


I'm charging it.


----------



## mudsticks (5 Feb 2020)

Very far from mundane really.

Purple sprouting broccoli. 

Cropping well right now


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2020)

And still only 71% counted. When Rick Santorum ran some years ago, Iowa Caucuses reported Mitt Romney the winner. Then, a couple of weeks later, they reported that Santorum had won, but he was already practically out of the race. Either changes have to be made to the system there, or they need to quit wasting candidates time and money on their circus. Illinois has a primary. I have yet to see a presidential candidate in the Downstate. Trump came last election, but all that did was have his supporters park all over the graves in a graveyard across the road from the airport.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2020)

tyred said:


> I'm charging it.


Ah that explains your optimism & not anxiety


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> And still only 71% counted. When Rick Santorum ran some years ago, Iowa Caucuses reported Mitt Romney the winner. Then, a couple of weeks later, they reported that Santorum had won, but he was already practically out of the race. Either changes have to be made to the system there, or they need to quit wasting candidates time and money on their circus. Illinois has a primary. I have yet to see a presidential candidate in the Downstate. Trump came last election, *but all that did was have his supporters park all over the graves in a graveyard across the road from the airport.*


_“May the cat eat him and may the divil eat the cat”_
For that last part, where some respect should have been shown.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2020)

We have just the cat for that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve only just got up.



Now yer showing off.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> About to take Middle Son off to casualty: he got accidentally headbutted on the nose yesterday, and we think he's okay but we want to be sure.



Turns out he's fine. Now he's being as unsufferable as possible and tellling me that he knew this all along...


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Turns out he's fine. Now he's being as unsufferable as possible and tellling me that he knew this all along...


Always best to know, though. I told everyone i was fine after an off, but my Father made me go to the hospital. 
Fractured jaw, concussion, 33 stitches. No anesthetic.
Almost as good as having what I thought was the 'flu. Turned out to be a rather severe case of food poisoning.
The youth are good at resilience, but poor at diagnosis. Err on the side of caution.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2020)

I have some jars, some soil, and some herb seeds. I am starting a little herb garden, just to see how it goes. I am also starting to stockpile seeds.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2020)

I made a pot of soup this morning with the lamb bone and cooking juices, plus some leeks, celery, carrots and parsnips that wanted using up, Oddly, it made me think of @mudsticks and her lovely veggies, and lo and behold, she posts pics to tempt me! 

Spent the afternoon moving, sawing logs and splitting. It's nice to take advantage of this good weather before it turns shitty again, and I now have a good stash of logs laid by in the garage for immediate use.

I have also just about finished the painting I'm working on. Still a couple of minor things to do when I've got good daylight - namely adding some shading to the various sponsorship patches on the driver's overalls - but that's a 10 minute thing tops. Really pleased with this painting. It may end up as a gift to someone who I know will really treasure it.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I made a pot of soup this morning with the lamb bone and cooking juices, plus some leeks, celery, carrots and parsnips that wanted using up, Oddly, it made me think of @mudsticks and her lovely veggies, and lo and behold, she posts pics to tempt me!
> 
> Spent the afternoon moving, sawing logs and splitting. It's nice to take advantage of this good weather before it turns shitty again, and I now have a good stash of logs laid by in the garage for immediate use.
> 
> I have also just about finished the painting I'm working on. Still a couple of minor things to do when I've got good daylight - namely adding some shading to the various sponsorship patches on the driver's overalls - but that's a 10 minute thing tops. Really pleased with this painting. It may end up as a gift to someone who I know will really treasure it.


Did you watch Life Drawing Live last night ?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2020)

I have been crawling around jacking up my car,removing the wheels and then changing the pads . I'm glad they decided to stop using silly bolts to hold wheels on . My wheels are big and heavy and I would hate to think what a struggle it would be if they were bolts.
I will try the brakes out tomorrow. 
I have pumped them up so there won't be a panic as I first try them out .
I had a nice hot bath to celebrate .


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Did you watch Life Drawing Live last night ?



I was watching the football...


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2020)

Time for a  and a nice biskit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Always best to know, though. I told everyone i was fine after an off, but my Father made me go to the hospital.
> Fractured jaw, concussion, 33 stitches. No anesthetic.
> Almost as good as having what I thought was the 'flu. Turned out to be a rather severe case of food poisoning.
> The youth are good at resilience, but poor at diagnosis. Err on the side of caution.



Indeed. What annoyed me was a couple of the staff seemed to rather take exception to us being there and treated us as if I was over reacting.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2020)

I'm watching Hercule Poirot Death on the Nile and noticed that they are sailing on a strange boat.
When the close up shot of Poirot asking questions the background shows that the boat is sailing along at a steady pace . When the camera switches to the person answering the questions the background is still !  The boat must have hit something and is collapsing under the impact !


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2020)

I’ve been out looking at bikes in shops today. I have cooked and eaten the evening meal, just had a cuppa and a Chunky KitKat *.

*I’m beginning to think that the Chunky KitKat is not much bigger than a single finger of a normal bar.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2020)

Green bin day tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2020)

Having a nice quiet evening by the fire and listening to the football on the radio.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2020)

Do you speak football does it have anything good to say


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Do you speak football does it have anything good to say



Nothing good to say if one doesn't like Spurs... 

Anyway, game is finished, so might see if there's anything of interest on the i-player.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2020)

Caught up on a few episodes of Antiques Road Trip. Yeah, I know... 

Managed to finally get "The Laurel and the Rose" to where I want it to be and am now sitting down with a  and working on a new poem.

A few lines popped into my head while I was drifting off to sleep last night, and as they felt like something I could work with, I scribbled them down on a handy envelope. I now have two verses down pat, but now I need to think about where I'm going with this.

Writing poetry is this weird mixture of inspiration and frustration...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2020)

Morning Time for a cuddle close your eyes please


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2020)

Jerusalem Artichokes last night. They’re not from Jerusalem and they’re not Artichokes and I’m not having them again. ‘Nuff said.


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I have been crawling around jacking up my car,removing the wheels and then changing the pads . I'm glad they decided to stop using silly bolts to hold wheels on . My wheels are big and heavy and I would hate to think what a struggle it would be if they were bolts.
> I will try the brakes out tomorrow.
> I have pumped them up so there won't be a panic as I first try them out .
> I had a nice hot bath to celebrate .



My car has bolts, a Suzuki Swift, I prefer studs and wheel nuts.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Jerusalem Artichokes last night. They’re not from Jerusalem and they’re not Artichokes and I’m not having them again. ‘Nuff said.


Trade descriptions?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2020)

Gear cable on the Xtracycle has frozen, again.

This is a fairly regular occurence as the cable is nearly a metre long and low on the frame where it'll get splattered with water, so the stuff does get in, and then when I'm riding in -2°c like today it freezes.

The only solution I've found is to make sure the cable is well over length so I can clip the nipple off, hoik it out and flush the outer cable with WD40.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Jerusalem Artichokes last night. They’re not from Jerusalem and they’re not Artichokes and I’m not having them again. ‘Nuff said.



Open the windows for a bit and you'll be fine.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> My car has bolts, a Suzuki Swift, I prefer studs and wheel nuts.


They are a right pain !


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I have been crawling around jacking up my car,removing the wheels and then changing the pads . I'm glad they decided to stop using silly bolts to hold wheels on . My wheels are big and heavy and I would hate to think what a struggle it would be if they were bolts.
> I will try the brakes out tomorrow.
> I have pumped them up so there won't be a panic as I first try them out .
> I had a nice hot bath to celebrate .


No bolts? Scary.. What holds them on? A dab of glue? Willpower? Screws? 
My Jazz has bolts.


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> No bolts? Scary.. What holds them on? A dab of glue? Willpower? Screws?
> My Jazz has bolts.



studs and nuts, a far more civilized system


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Feb 2020)

I'm about to start my ablutions.. 🚿


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> No bolts? Scary.. What holds them on? A dab of glue? Willpower? Screws?
> My Jazz has bolts.


Velcro ! 
Even with the bolts off the wheels wouldn't come off !  One I managed to free one by alternating thumping one side and then the other. The other wheel had to be hit with a block of wood from underneath on the rim .


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Velcro !
> Even with the bolts off the wheels wouldn't come off !  One I managed to free one by alternating thumping one side and then the other. The other wheel had to be hit with a block of wood from underneath on the rim .



@Illaveago 
Next time, slacken wheel bolts 1 turn and move the car then dab the brake,this cracks the seized joint, or rock the car side to side. alloy wheels seen to weld.
Then apply coppa slip when refitting to the inner wheel..


----------



## raleighnut (6 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Next time, slacken wheel bolts 1 turn and move the car then dab the brake,this cracks the seized joint, or rock the car side to side. alloy wheels seen to weld.
> Then apply coppa slip when refitting to the inner wheel..


Galvanic corrosion, same chemistry as stuck seatpost/stem.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2020)

I may pop into a cycle shop later .
Pennies won't stretch to a bike so I may do with a bottom bracket axle and some loose bearings instead !


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I may pop into a cycle shop later .
> Pennies won't stretch to a bike so I may do with a bottom bracket axle and some loose bearings instead !



Can you do a video of you riding that


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Can you do a video of you riding that


Fill your floor with ball bearings and then make a dash for it !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2020)

We have fost and frog here which looks like it's here to stay !
Ooh! The brakes felt funny at first when I went out despite pumping them at first. They work well,it's just that they felt strange .


----------



## Phaeton (6 Feb 2020)

What is it with people who say they're going to come look my buggy in the avatar that I am selling, only not to turn up, if you can make arrangements to come, then surely it's not hard to say you're not coming.


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> What is it with people who say they're going to come look my buggy in the avatar that I am selling, only not to turn up, if you can make arrangements to come, then surely it's not hard to say you're not coming.



Maybe they want your address?
Be careful.

Hopefully you are not meeting at home..or looking to do a deal in a quiet place..


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2020)

I have had a tax rebate, sometimes my life feels like a game of Monopoly.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have had a tax rebate, sometimes my life feels like a game of Monopoly.


Have you been past Go yet ?


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Have you been past Go yet ?



Yeah, I landed on Community Chest. I say....ding dong.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2020)

Talking of Monopoly ! I wonder how much it would be if you received £5 from each member of CC on your birthday ?


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Talking of Monopoly ! I wonder how much it would be if you received £5 from each member of CC on your birthday ?



That'll be a bonus, how many of us is there?


----------



## Phaeton (6 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Talking of Monopoly ! I wonder how much it would be if you received £5 from each member of CC on your birthday ?


I hadn't before but I wonder how much it would cost if you had to pay out £5 to each member of CC on their birthday ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have had a tax rebate, sometimes my life feels like a game of Monopoly.



Is there a "Go to The Vet" card in the "Chance" pile these days?


----------



## Threevok (6 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Talking of Monopoly ! I wonder how much it would be if you received £5 from each member of CC on your birthday ?



The odds are better than me winning 2nd prize in a beauty contest


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Talking of Monopoly ! I wonder how much it would be if you received £5 from each member of CC on your birthday ?



Depends how the payment was done


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is there a "Go to The Vet" card in the "Chance" pile these days?


I hope not. I just shelled out a lot on getting my older dog's teeth cleaned, which requires sleep anesthetic, and having bad teeth pulled.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Jerusalem Artichokes last night. They’re not from Jerusalem and they’re not Artichokes and I’m not having them again. ‘Nuff said.


I think Jerusalem is a term applied as a substitute for _girasole_,(Italian) or follows the sun. I think they are a sort of sunflower.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Feb 2020)

Going to make lunch now.


----------



## postman (6 Feb 2020)

Just cleaned half of the house,dusted hoovered,shower room and bathroom.Totally knackered.Missed it last week with having three days in Nottingham just done three days in Goosnargh doing household jobs for in laws.So now catching up with our own.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2020)

Finally bit the bullet and moved my fig tree into its new bigger planter. There was virtually no soil left in the old one!  Have also topped up my kindling bin. Am contemplating a celebratory bimble on the bike this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Talking of Monopoly ! I wonder how much it would be if you received £5 from each member of CC on your birthday ?



Enough to buy a very nice racing car.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2020)

Exciting news !
We are going to be parents again ! There are 6 dollops of spogs frawn in our pond !


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think Jerusalem is a term applied as a substitute for _girasole_,(Italian) or follows the sun. I think they are a sort of sunflower.



They are, and I’m never ever eating them again.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2020)

Had a lunch of random bits. Finished off the last slice of ham, the last few prawns and the last two cheese-stuffed pepper things. Had bread & butter with that, two  and a tangerine.

Have a lovely home made soup for tonight, and the rest will be clearing up some more bitsas.

Just about to take advantage of the good daylight and finish off this painting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just changed the shower hose.



In exciting Shower Hose News: the new hose doesn't leak, and water _actually comes down out of the head,_ rather than squirting out of the wall outlet under pressure and hitting the skylight. Everyone is happy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Had a lunch of random bits. Finished off the last slice of ham, the last few prawns and the last two cheese-stuffed pepper things. Had bread & butter with that, two  and a tangerine.
> 
> Have a lovely home made soup for tonight, and the rest will be clearing up some more bitsas.
> 
> Just about to take advantage of the good daylight and finish off this painting.



How random are we talking here? Masking tape? camera batteries?


----------



## Threevok (6 Feb 2020)

I'm making Thai Chili Chicken noodles tonight

It's not orbital mechanics

I just boil some noodles, add some chicken and a jar of Thai chill sauce


----------



## mybike (6 Feb 2020)

I decided on Tuesday (well actually my wife reminded me the ingredients needed using) to finally make a garlic free Thai curry sauce from scratch. So, it went quite well on Tuesday, But it could have been better. So I had some again on Wednesday & it had changed, it was really hot  and lacking nothing!. I'll try it again tomorrow, my mouth needs a rest today.


----------



## mybike (6 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Last night, I started wiring a dolls house. One room done, five more to go. Oh, and then I've got to build the basement and wire that too once my wife's decorated it.
> 
> The room I have done looks quite good, if I say so myself. A candelabra, two uplight wall lights and a fireplace. Nice.



Tempted to move in?


----------



## mybike (6 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Jerusalem Artichokes last night. They’re not from Jerusalem and they’re not Artichokes and I’m not having them again. ‘Nuff said.



Looked at them the other day & wondered.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> Looked at them the other day & wondered.


Best leave it there if you value your friends and family.


----------



## mudsticks (6 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> Looked at them the other day & wondered.



Don't bother. Filthy things, and give one awful wind. 

The Jerusalem bit is a corruption of 'Girasol' - French for sunflower.. They have similarly tall yellow flowers in the summer..

Now Globe artichokes..
They're a whole next level of yumminess.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Best leave it there if you value your friends and family.



I get a feeling you may have formed a slight aversion to this variety of tuber.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I get a slight feeling yo may have formed a slight aversion to this variety of tuber.


You are correct.


----------



## postman (6 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Exciting news !
> We are going to be parents again ! There are 6 dollops of spogs frawn in our pond !




Don't croak before they arrive.


----------



## mybike (6 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Best leave it there if you value your friends and family.



I was hoping for a report, what are they like?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> I was hoping for a report, what are they like?



Perhaps ask his friends and family...

Alternatively type "Jerusalem Artichokes" into g**gle image search, if you're feeling brave.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> I was hoping for a report, what are they like?



they are strange looking things very knobbly and awkward to prepare, but they taste lovely, however they cause a chemical reaction in the gut and they cause wind in almost everyone.

Yesterday we had them roasted with celeriac, then with some stock they were liquidised to a smooth mash, this was served on a plate with roasted parsnips, carrots, beetroot, garlic and thyme. Seasoned with toasted pine nuts and smoked salt.
The whole combination is delicious, but the after effects are anti-social.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> Tempted to move in?


That one room is nicer than my whole house. By the time the doll's house is finished it will look palatial. My house will not. So, to answer your question: Yes.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2020)

Painting is finished. 

Also went for a 10 mile bimble in and around Littleport in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres. Less huffing and puffing like a demented teakettle today, but am still very slow. How slow? Well, that took me an hour and 20 minutes...  Ah well, at least I got out, and it was a lovely sunset. 

Am now enjoying a lovely post-ride  and a Mr Kipling Winter Whirl thingy.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> How random are we talking here? Masking tape? camera batteries?



Hey, I don't have pica! 

But there's a fillet of plaice left, some vegetable curry, a portion of red cabbage, 10 sprouts and a pork pie...


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Don't bother. Filthy things, and give one awful wind.
> 
> The Jerusalem bit is a corruption of 'Girasol' - French for sunflower.. They have similarly tall yellow flowers in the summer..
> 
> ...



It's been a while since I've had Jerusalem artichokes - they do crop up on yellow sticker sometimes. Will agree with you on the globe variety - I really love them, but they're a bit of a pain to prepare and eat. So I tend to buy the canned ones. 

Home made pizza with mushrooms, prosciutto, globe artichoke hearts, black olives and buffalo mozzarella...


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> they are strange looking things very knobbly and awkward to prepare, but they taste lovely, however they cause a chemical reaction in the gut and they cause wind in almost everyone.
> 
> ...the after effects are anti-social...



On the flip side, you'd get a whole train carriage to yourself...


----------



## mudsticks (6 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's been a while since I've had Jerusalem artichokes - they do crop up on yellow sticker sometimes. Will agree with you on the globe variety - I really love them, but they're a bit of a pain to prepare and eat. So I tend to buy the canned ones.
> 
> Home made pizza with mushrooms, prosciutto, globe artichoke hearts, black olives and buffalo mozzarella...



Eating a fresh globe artichoke is more of a delicious 'food event' rather than solely for nutrition. 

So much butter (or olive oil) can be consumed alongside too


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2020)

This is the start of this evenings meal.






Roasted with olive oil and garlic, later I will add butter beans to the tin, then the BBs will be mashed with the roasted garlic, and the rest of the veg will be served on top.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Eating a fresh globe artichoke is more of a delicious 'food event' rather than solely for nutrition.
> 
> So much butter (or olive oil) can be consumed alongside too



Yeah. One of those "naughty" things, but oh-so-good. 

But I would rather imagine the ones that you grow are so much nicer than the rather sorry specimens I sometimes run across...


----------



## mudsticks (6 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yeah. One of those "naughty" things, but oh-so-good.
> 
> But I would rather imagine the ones that you grow are so much nicer than the rather sorry specimens I sometimes run across...








Spikey b*ggers, but worth the fight


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 503504
> 
> 
> Spikey b*ggers, but worth the fight



Eating it is a satisfying form of revenge.

A bit like what I do with nettles - I pinch out the young tips and dry them for herbal teas.


----------



## mudsticks (6 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eating it is a satisfying form of revenge.
> 
> A bit like what I do with nettles - I pinch out the young tips and dry them for herbal teas.



Nettles are v good in a spring soup too. 
Full of calcium, and iron . 

Very good for ones liver as well - - 

Not that my liver is anything other than squeaky clean of course


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Nettles are v good in a spring soup too.
> Full of calcium, and iron .
> 
> Very good for ones liver as well - -
> ...



And very nice mixed with spinach, scallions, garlic and feta in spanakopita. 

They're a good all-round tonic. One of my go-to herbal tea blends is a mix of chamomile, nettle, lavender and lemon balm.


----------



## tyred (6 Feb 2020)

I have been listening to "your call is important to us. Thank you for continuing to hold" for over ten minutes now.

If my call really was important to you, you would employ some staff to actually answer the ******* phone


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2020)

Forgive me folks, I forgot to share something humdrum with the group earlier today.

I have washed my car.

There, that’s all better.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Talking of Monopoly ! I wonder how much it would be if you received £5 from each member of CC on your birthday ?


£500900


----------



## Lullabelle (6 Feb 2020)

We are at the theatre, interval time, Reginald D Hunter. Very funny.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> £500900



That would not only buy a nice racing car (as long as it's something not too fancypants) and you'd have enough money left over to be able to race it for a bit too.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> That would not only buy a nice racing car (as long as it's something not too fancypants) and you'd have enouugh money left over to be able to race it for a bit too.


You'd be able to have folders made for your collection.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'd be able to have folders made for your collection.



Never mind the folders, I'd be able to add a racing car to the collection.  Assuming the relevant ones have survived after three decades...


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Forgive me folks, I forgot to share something humdrum with the group earlier today.
> 
> I have washed my car.
> 
> There, that’s all better.


You will make it rain !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2020)

I think I remembered what my New Year's revolution was . I failed miserabubly ! 

I bought a cycle frame !


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Feb 2020)

I bought some what were supposed to be 'dark orange' shirt buttons off fleabay. They arrived today and when i opened the packet the seller had sent me some pale yellow ones. How difficult is it for some people to follow simple instructions? I ordered dark orange and expected dark orange!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Feb 2020)

They've just been talking about chips/French fries etc on the local radio phone in show. I think i'm right in saying that i haven't had a chip,either from a 'chippy',frozen,home made or microwaved since October 2017. Could this be a record for chip avoidance/abstention?


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2020)

Am sat here with a  trying to decide what to do for my next art project.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I get a feeling you may have formed a slight aversion to this variety of tuber.


Gut feeling?


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Am sat here with a  trying to decide what to do for my next art project.


The ceiling?


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> The ceiling?



That might be a bit much.

Anyways, I'm tired, so going to call it a night.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2020)

Time to start getting ready for the day ahead.
Frost outside


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Feb 2020)

I won £50 on the premium bonds this month. I'm still going to carry on working though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I won £50 on the premium bonds this month. I'm still going to carry on working though.



That's the spirit old chap.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Feb 2020)

Good lord, freezing fog on my ride to work..glasses are a pain,nearly hit a sign post painted in Fog gray that felt the coldest ride for a long while.

Half day and should be lovely by dinnertime, so my plan is to have a meander ride home and take my time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Good lord, freezing fog on my ride to work..glasses are a pain,*nearly hit a sign post painted in Fog gray* that felt the coldest ride for a long while.
> 
> Half day and should be lovely by dinnertime, so my plan is to have a meander ride home and take my time.



This may explain why local street signs all have a red-white-red band around the posts. I never thought of that.


----------



## Speicher (7 Feb 2020)

@biggs682 

What are you doing?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> This may explain why local street signs all have a red-white-red band around the posts. I never thought of that.


Barber shops !


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Barber shops !



Funny, now you say that I realised we don't have barbers poles here.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Funny, now you say that I realised we don't have barbers poles here.


They are all German ain’t they?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> They are all German ain’t they?



A lot -or at least a lot of the male barbers- are Turkish.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Feb 2020)

My goodness, it's cold outside! Hat, gloves... not enough! Freezing fog is not nice!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Funny, now you say that I realised we don't have barbers poles here.


That's because someone keeps stealing them for other purposes !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> That's because someone keeps stealing them for other purposes !


It's a cut-throat business!


----------



## Speicher (7 Feb 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a cut-throat business!



Razor-sharp wit!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2020)

I'm going to have a toasted brioche baguette with cheese for lunch soon..

Then, off to w*rk 😒


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Funny, now you say that I realised we don't have barbers poles here.


In Korea, sometimes a barber pole designates a brothel.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> In Korea, sometimes a barber pole designates a brothel.



"Sometimes"? 

Now there's a situation that makes every haircut a journey into the unknown.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Feb 2020)

Speaking of Korea... (trivia nuggetoid:Gangnam is a suburb of Seoul)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH1XGdu-hzQ


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

Finally got word thet Middle Son can go to the _Realschule _(middle level) instead of the "_Gymnasium_" (Grammar school) next week.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2020)

Speicher said:


> @biggs682
> 
> What are you doing?
> 
> ...



And Poppy is wondering what it is you're doing, Wol...


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> A lot -or at least a lot of the male barbers- are Turkish.



I thought barbers all came from Seville...


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a cut-throat business!



You selling sausages? Inna bun?


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2020)

Have spent the morning slicing oranges for marmalade.

Off to have a spot of lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2020)

My 'one-drive' on-line photo backup alert 'this time x years ago' came up with loads of photo's of my 90's MTB. 

8 years ago, a filthy MTB commute with snow tyres on.

4 years ago, fitted the bike with fat 2.4" comfy tyres as I was getting ready to ride again after breaking my spine 11 weeks earlier... guess who didn't tell anyone he was about to go for a ride... not even the consultant. 

Edit - just thought, my wife's photo's back up to the same one-drive location - just hope it doesn't do the same reminder as me, and she put's two and two together and checks dates....


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

Just got an interview in Rottweil (yes, where the dogs come from) in two weeks...


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2020)

Speicher said:


> @biggs682
> 
> What are you doing?
> 
> ...




@Speicher brilliant picture thanks 
I am contemplating a to do list for my boss


----------



## Threevok (7 Feb 2020)

Currently wondering what happened to the weekly "Friday Night is Music Night" thread

Have I missed something ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

I'm peeling carrots.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm peeling carrots.



I'm washing the Kitchen floor, bathroom and hall next.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm washing the Kitchen floor, bathroom and hall next.



I'm peeling potatoes now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm washing the Kitchen floor, bathroom and hall next.



I'm vacuuming tomorrow. Mopping is done sparingly because we have oak wood floors.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2020)

I've now got a chop under the grill, a pie in the oven, spuds on the stove and I'm sorting out a pan of peas.


----------



## tyred (7 Feb 2020)

I bought a book today in the charity shop and have now discovered there was a Status Quo CD (without a case) under the dust jacket. Strange place to keep a CD.

You read of people buying things in charity shops and then finding wads of cash or other things of value. I got the Quo!

Dare I risk a listen to it?


----------



## postman (7 Feb 2020)

As you know it was my 70th burfday on Tuesday,and i was in Lancashire doing housework and gardening for the outlaws.Well in 45 mins i go sit with George i did not tell him it was going to be my birthday on said day,cos i was going to be away.So i am taking two lovely buns and two mini bottles of Glenfiddich round.I think he might be mad i did not tell him.He is a great mate.


----------



## Ripple (7 Feb 2020)

Because sometimes I am an idiot I decided to catch a cold. Sneezing like mad and a running (overspeeding...) nose - isn't it lovely?


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> "Sometimes"?
> 
> Now there's a situation that makes every haircut a journey into the unknown.


Takes the _"Something for the weekend sir"_ to another level.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

Ripple said:


> Because sometimes I am an idiot I decided to catch a cold. Sneezing like mad and a running (overspeeding...) nose - isn't it lovely?



Don't sneeze at the computer then: I don't want to get it through the internetty thing.


----------



## Ripple (7 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Don't sneeze at the computer then: I don't want to get it through the internetty thing.



You are safe. I'm in bed already. Didn't sleep last night at all.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2020)

I’ve been out looking at bikes today. Confused 😐


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been out looking at bikes today. Confused 😐


I'm glad I'm not looking for another bike but I'll be near a stockist of Sonder bikes next week and their Colibri looks interesting....https://www.alpkit.com/sonder/sonder-colibri-ti


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been out looking at bikes today. Confused 😐



This may help you get started.







Hope it helps. You can work the rest out as you go.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2020)

Ripple said:


> Because sometimes I am an idiot I decided to catch a cold. Sneezing like mad and a running (overspeeding...) nose - isn't it lovely?



I'm just getting rid of mine.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Feb 2020)

It's nice and quiet now the kids have gone to bed.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> This may help you get started.
> 
> View attachment 503621
> 
> ...



I can do impressions. I was going to do an impression of a berk, but you beat me to it.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> This may help you get started.
> 
> View attachment 503621
> 
> ...



Reminds me of when I first learned to ride, it was the mid1950's and I would have been 5 or 6. he sat me on the bike and said "you turn the pedals to make it go, pull on the brake lever to stop it, I'll hold the back of the saddle and you pedal" I looked round a short time later and he was watching from the top of the road and I was on my own. I'd learnt how to ride a bike.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm glad I'm not looking for another bike but I'll be near a stockist of Sonder bikes next week and their Colibri looks interesting....https://www.alpkit.com/sonder/sonder-colibri-ti



I've never heard of them, a Ti bike with full Ultegra for 2300.00 seems pretty good.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> This may help you get started.
> 
> View attachment 503621
> 
> ...


She's not read that...


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I can do impressions. I was going to do an impression of a berk, but you beat me to it.



I resemble that remark.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Reminds me of when I first learned to ride, it was the mid1950's and I would have been 5 or 6. he sat me on the bike and said "you turn the pedals to make it go, pull on the brake lever to stop it, I'll hold the back of the saddle and you pedal" I looked round a short time later and he was watching from the top of the road and I was on my own. I'd learnt how to ride a bike.



Beautiful Daughter is right on the cusp of that moment.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Daughter is right on the cusp of that moment.



Its a lovely moment, I remember teaching my own sons to ride.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2020)

The whole house is perfumed with orange... 

Just cooking the fruit tonight, will make the marmalade with it tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2020)

tyred said:


> I bought a book today in the charity shop and have now discovered there was a Status Quo CD (without a case) under the dust jacket. Strange place to keep a CD.
> 
> You read of people buying things in charity shops and then finding wads of cash or other things of value. I got the Quo!
> 
> Dare I risk a listen to it?



I bought a motor racing book on Kingsland Road market in London a fair few moons ago. Was a 1963 F1 season review, a large format hardback, paid around a fiver for it. The dust jacket had been fixed to the cover with cellophane wrapping, so of course I removed it when I got home.

Underneath the dust jacket was a collection of motor racing photos from the 1950s, with the Motorsport News address stamped on the back of them. Quite an unexpected bonus. There were some of Moss and Hawthorne, plus a chap who used to be a works Lotus driver, but who was killed, I think, at the Belgian Grand Prix.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2020)

Ripple said:


> Because sometimes I am an idiot I decided to catch a cold. Sneezing like mad and a running (overspeeding...) nose - isn't it lovely?



Mend quickly xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Its a lovely moment, I remember teaching my own sons to ride.



Trouble is the bike is slightly too big, but she's surrounded by people riding and is getting too big for the balance bike and really wants to learn...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I've never heard of them, a Ti bike with full Ultegra for 2300.00 seems pretty good.


I know nothing about them either but while my brother's in the country he wanted to have a look at a ti mountain bike with pinion gears that they do. The initial plan was to drive him and his wife up to Sheffield and let them visit friends in the Peak District while I "researched" the Sheffield craft beer world. But as he's seeing a Sonder bike in Bakewell, I'm now tempted to meet them and have a look-see at their Camino and Colibra ti jobbies.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know nothing about them either but while my brother's in the country he wanted to have a look at a ti mountain bike with pinion gears that they do. The initial plan was to drive him and his wife up to Sheffield and let them visit friends in the Peak District while I "researched" the Sheffield craft beer world. But as he's seeing a Sonder bike in Bakewell, I'm now tempted to meet them and have a look-see at their Camino and Colibra to hobbies.


Report back please.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Report back please.


Will do if I can rendezvous with them.

Edit: oh, and sorry for widening the choice while you're trying to narrow it down.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Feb 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I won £50 on the premium bonds this month. I'm still going to carry on working though.


Snap. 

I've already spent it on a pair of ex display Hummvee 3/4 shorts from Evans.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Feb 2020)

Having had two evenings in Cambridge watching bands play loud music, I've finally caught up with the bits of Cyclechat that I read.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Takes the _"Something for the weekend sir"_ to another level.


I heard of one place where the barber pole went around one way, and the brothel pole the other. Both poles on the same building.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Snap.
> 
> I've already spent it on a pair of ex display Hummvee 3/4 shorts from Evans.



I'd have said don't spend it all at once...


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Having had two evenings in Cambridge watching bands play loud music, I've finally caught up with the bits of Cyclechat that I read.



Did you wave in the general direction of Casa Reynard as you went past on the train?

Hope you had a fabby time xxx


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2020)

Anyways, it's time this little Reynard toddled off to bed, to let visions of race cars dance in her head...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Feb 2020)

Morning all. I opened the back door to let the dogs out this morning and got caught by what felt like an arctic blast. I thought it was supposed to be warmer this weekend?!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Morning all. I opened the back door to let the dogs out this morning and got caught by what felt like an arctic blast. I thought it was supposed to be warmer this weekend?!



Soon let you know as I will be clipping in and heading out for a nice ride


----------



## gbb (8 Feb 2020)

Forgot how lovely blood oranges are.

House is cold this morning, 16 degrees, butter is hard to spread at those temps.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Reminds me of when I first learned to ride, it was the mid1950's and I would have been 5 or 6. he sat me on the bike and said "you turn the pedals to make it go, pull on the brake lever to stop it, I'll hold the back of the saddle and you pedal" I looked round a short time later and he was watching from the top of the road and I was on my own. I'd learnt how to ride a bike.


I remember a similar situation. But can you remember the next step ?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'd have said don't spend it all at once...


Can you buy one leg at a time ?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2020)

Morning. 
Sorry being late this morning. Schrodie demanded big cuddles .


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I remember a similar situation. But can you remember the next step ?



Learning to start off unaided.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2020)

gbb said:


> House is cold this morning, 16 degrees,


That's not cold, we only ever turn our up to 19


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2020)

Just got up, Timmythecat didn’t want me to move, snuggled into my neck, I had to move him I needed tea.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Just got up, Timmythecat didn’t want me to move, snuggled into my neck, I had to move him I needed tea.


Yuk, sorry animals in people's beds just makes me shudder


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Learning to start off unaided.


That must have been the difficult bit and must have resulted in numerous crashes before being successful.
It's funny how we don't remember the next stage .


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Feb 2020)

I've got a piece of crud in my camera lens. Nothing will shift it.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2020)

A card I received from my granddaughter several years ago.

♥


----------



## gbb (8 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That's not cold, we only ever turn our up to 19


Too cold to spread butter easily, its mildly cold to be wearing just a dressing gown...but about normal. Heatings on now but only because the grandkids are coming for the weekend. 18 degrees is nice., 16 degrees is doable when you're dressed.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2020)

My mum taught me to ride a bike, an old solid tyre thing I got for my sixth or seventh birthday from Portobello Road. This is ironic because she’d never ridden a bike in her life.


----------



## mybike (8 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> The whole house is perfumed with orange...
> 
> Just cooking the fruit tonight, will make the marmalade with it tomorrow.




Quite like marmalade, just don't like oranges.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Don't bother. Filthy things, and give one awful wind.
> 
> The Jerusalem bit is a corruption of 'Girasol' - French for sunflower.. They have similarly tall yellow flowers in the summer..
> 
> ...


I like Jerusalem artichokes as I have the less nobbly kind which are easy to just scrub up or peel. The problem is keeping them under control as they spread everywhere and are a pita unless contained. Mine are not contained and it is a constant battle.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Feb 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I like Jerusalem artichokes as I have the less nobbly kind which are easy to just scrub up or peel. The problem is keeping them under control as they spread everywhere and are a pita unless contained. Mine are not contained and it is a constant battle.



I planted a few yards of them here, as I thought i ought to at least grow them for my customers. 

Despite not liking them myself. 

The legend is indeed that they are impossible to eradicate, once established . 

However, I think the evil vibes (or neglect) they received from me, means there's nary a trace left of them here..


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Feb 2020)

Not a bad morning, maybe the quiet before.... 

Few chores, bike needs a clean after yesterday's amble.. Baton down stuff for the gales.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> I planted a few yards of them here, as I thought i ought to at least grow them for my customers.
> 
> Despite not liking them myself.
> 
> ...


Mine are totally neglected apart from slashing with a machete and/or digging up to eat.You must have really evil vibes. My neighbour has offered me weed killer which he claims will kill anything but I am not going that route.


----------



## postman (8 Feb 2020)

Trying out my birthday present a tablet Amazon Fire.This is going to be great on holiday.you can't get away from me now.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Feb 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Mine are totally neglected apart from slashing with a machete and/or digging up to eat.You must have really evil vibes. My neighbour has offered me weed killer which he claims will kill anything but I am not going that route.



My evil vibes are legendary 

Just ask anyone who's ever dared cross me. 

Tbh I think it was the black grass, combined with a hungry vole infestation that did for them in the end.


----------



## Ripple (8 Feb 2020)

I received a new bank card.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That's not cold, we only ever turn our up to 19



Same here and still using a 3 tog duvet


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> My evil vibes are legendary
> 
> Just ask anyone who's ever dared cross me.
> 
> Tbh I think it was the black grass, combined with a hungry vole infestation that did for them in the end.


Artichokes need consistent, but not too much moisture. They are a sort of thistle, the real ones. Jerusalem artichokes are a sunflower. They seem to thrive around here, where planted. If you store the tubers for a while, they get sweeter. Low fat, high carb, rich in iron and thiamine.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Feb 2020)

Been for a ride ahead of the storm


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Feb 2020)

Our Quad bike caught fire this morning......apparently it's my fault although l was 10 km away and not riding it when the trouble occurred .........not saying anything about feminine logic


----------



## mudsticks (8 Feb 2020)

Yes Girasol - sunflower, became Jerusalem.

Seems we've been mishearing / misspelling since before even t'internet began.

Globe artichokes are a proper treat.
I never 'evil vibe' them.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2020)

Been out for a ride on the bike with the daughter on a horse, not done that with her for over 20 years


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Feb 2020)

We are off out later to see Mark Steel.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Feb 2020)

Speicher said:


> @biggs682
> 
> What are you doing?
> 
> ...



This picture has been endorsed with the TinyPerson smile of approval.


----------



## mudsticks (8 Feb 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Our Quad bike caught fire this morning......apparently it's my fault although l was 10 km away and not riding it when the trouble occurred .........not saying anything about feminine logic



Ah, but she knows full well, that you left a magnifying glass on the seat..


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Feb 2020)

It's my wife's display dollhouse. It's her hobby. So why am I the one measuring and cutting the wallpaper? 

Then she's asks if I will stick the wallpaper on the walls! Not a chance.  time methinks.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2020)

It seems to have been a day for a cycle ride . I thought I would make the most of the sunshine before the storm and popped over to see my brother . Apparently he had done the same thing as he wasn't there when I arrived .
I met a few other cyclists while I was out . I tagged onto a group on my way back. Eventually I thought that I would make a break from the peleton and watched them disappear off into the distance in front of me !


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2020)

This morning I made a giant batch of "Double Orange" marmalade. It is a 1 to 1 mix of sweet and seville oranges.

It is mighty fine, dare I say so myself. 

I have had the pan scrapings on hot buttered toast. Umm, I may have deliberately left a goodly dollop in the bottom of the pan so that I could have more than one piece of toast.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It's my wife's display dollhouse. It's her hobby. So why am I the one measuring and cutting the wallpaper?
> 
> Then she's asks if I will stick the wallpaper on the walls! Not a chance.  time methinks.


Guess who ended up sticking the wallpaper on...


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Guess who ended up sticking the wallpaper on...



I suppose Madam was requiring of a minion... 

I don't tend to let anyone else near my projects, whether that's my archive, my painting or my sewing.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I suppose Madam was requiring of a minion...
> 
> I don't tend to let anyone else near my projects, whether that's my archive, my painting or my sewing.


Yes, minion is what I am. I know my place.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2020)

I have a nice  and am watching 30 men playing with a greased rugby ball in a rainstorm.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a nice  and am watching 30 men playing with a greased rugby ball in a rainstorm.



I suppose that's Cambridgeshire nightlife for you.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Yuk, sorry animals in people's beds just makes me shudder



Nowt better than a purry furry self-heating hot water bottle...


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2020)

Oh, I have posted my finished pen & watercolour in the painting thread:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ive-been-painting-again.243960/page-8#post-5876394


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nowt better than a purry furry self-heating hot water bottle...


No, no, no & just No! I hope you get yourself checked for tapeworm on a regular basis sorry but it's a disgusting habit which I can't get my head around. Just like letting dogs go on the furniture!


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> No, no, no & just No! I hope you get yourself checked for tapeworm on a regular basis sorry but it's a disgusting habit which I can't get my head around. Just like letting dogs go on the furniture!



The girls are flead and wormed regularly, so that's a non-issue. Can't say about dogs, never had a dog.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2020)

I cut the grass today, whilst the MTB's and car were soaking in snow foam, prior to washing. Spring is on the way.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2020)

My cherry plums are beginning to come into bloom. Only about three weeks early, like...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Feb 2020)

The wind is strengthening


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It seems to have been a day for a cycle ride . I thought I would make the most of the sunshine before the storm and popped over to see my brother . Apparently he had done the same thing as he wasn't there when I arrived .
> I met a few other cyclists while I was out . I tagged onto a group on my way back. Eventually I thought that I would make a break from the peleton and watched them disappear off into the distance in front of me !



I got a short ride in this morning, and watched the rugby this afternoon.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2020)

Local farm has some lambs seems a bit early


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2020)

@LeetleGreyCells , looking for something else I found a continuity Polaroid if me from an episode of Poirot. Somewhere on the south coast.





About 25 years ago.

Edited to add that costume/makeup/continuity Polaroid’s were often taken at an angle to get more in the photo.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2020)

But of a slope on the floor


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2020)

I went for a bit of a ride this afternoon, and had quite a snowstorm as I did so. Still beats riding indoors on a trainer.


----------



## postman (8 Feb 2020)

This is a bit more exciting than your normal news.Tonight we went out to our fave Indian restaurant.Five of us me,Mrs P kids and one girlfriend.So i thought when we arrive there are two of my cycling buddies my best man from our wedding and their lovely wives.They tricked me well what a night.Fantastic food and i had three pints that is big for me.I feel fantastic.Being 70 is just great.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2020)

postman said:


> This is a bit more exciting than your normal news.Tonight we went out to our fave Indian restaurant.Five of us me,Mrs P kids and one girlfriend.So i thought when we arrive there are two of my cycling buddies my best man from our wedding and their lovely wives.They tricked me well what a night.Fantastic food and i had three pints that is big for me.I feel fantastic.Being 70 is just great.


What a lovely family you have . Congratulations and happy birthday.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2020)

postman said:


> This is a bit more exciting than your normal news.Tonight we went out to our fave Indian restaurant.Five of us me,Mrs P kids and one girlfriend.So i thought when we arrive there are two of my cycling buddies my best man from our wedding and their lovely wives.They tricked me well what a night.Fantastic food and i had three pints that is big for me.I feel fantastic.Being 70 is just great.


How many girlfriends do you have @postman of only one turned up?


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'd have said don't spend it all at once...


Ex display price & British Cycling discount means I still have £17 left to spend on sweets, alcohol & coffee (not necessarily in that order)


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Did you wave in the general direction of Casa Reynard as you went past on the train?
> 
> Hope you had a fabby time xxx


Fantastic time, thank you. Especially the Wasuremono gig on Thursday.

These were both in the centre of Cambridge so I could drive up the A14 from Felixstowe, coming off at what I call the "dead speed camera" junction so no waving at Casa Reynard. I'll save that for my three trips to Nottingham - last weekend of February, 2nd Wednesday of March and 1st Wednesday in May


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Ex display price & British Cycling discount means I still have £17 left to spend on sweets, alcohol & coffee (not necessarily in that order)



That's more like it.  And you'll make that stretch a fair way with the 10p bin in the Co-op and all...


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Fantastic time, thank you. Especially the Wasuremono gig on Thursday.
> 
> These were both in the centre of Cambridge so I could drive up the A14 from Felixstowe, coming off at what I call the "dead speed camera" junction so no waving at Casa Reynard. I'll save that for my three trips to Nottingham - last weekend of February, 2nd Wednesday of March and 1st Wednesday in May



Ah, glad you had a fabby time. 

I'll hang out a musette with some chocolate and some marmalade sarnies to keep you going on those long journeys.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2020)

In common with @postman it seems, I have to start selecting a different age range tick box on application forms from today.
It also means that I can now apply for early retirement from work I may be able to afford to do so in a year or two.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 503816
> View attachment 503815
> View attachment 503817
> View attachment 503818
> ...



Happy birthday 

Sending hugs from me and purrs from the furry girls xxx


----------



## Phaeton (8 Feb 2020)

Looks like the weatherman/lady/persons of nondescript gender may have got it right the wind is picking up


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2020)

Slight increase in the wind speed, rain since approximately half seven. 
However, no sign of the snow that they promised.

J24 to J20, M62 should be "interesting".


----------



## snorri (9 Feb 2020)

I find it amusing when newspapers manage to find a local angle not included in the national press coverage.
Step forward the John O' Groat Journal.......
https://www.johnogroat-journal.co.u...married-in-caithness-comes-out-as-gay-191124/


----------



## Accy cyclist (9 Feb 2020)

I can't decide whether to have cauliflower and wensleydale,or broccoli and stilton soup for supper.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2020)

It's getting a tad blowy here chez Casa Reynard as well. 

The British F3000 spectator guide that came with the race programme I tracked down is a different - and earlier - edition than the photocopied one that was given to me back in '97. I can only surmise that each race meeting in the series likely had an updated guide. Or at least some of them did.

Which means that I need to do a bit more detectoring...

On a less frustrating note, I have found out which publication ran the very first photo I bought for this archive. So I can now backtrack through their archives and finally credit the photographer.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2020)

Anyways, time for bed, the little one said...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Feb 2020)

A typical day in my life as a software engineer...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> @LeetleGreyCells , looking for something else I found a continuity Polaroid if me from an episode of Poirot. Somewhere on the south coast.
> View attachment 503794
> 
> About 25 years ago.
> ...


Absolutely fantastic! I love the hat. You look very dapper. I’m slightly jealous - being in a Poirot episode! Wow! What an experience!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2020)

Morning.
There is a person walking outside, so the wind can't be too bad ! At least they are not horizontal !


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> There is a person walking outside, so the wind can't be too bad ! At least they are not horizontal !



What you don't know is that he was blown there from Brizzle !!!

No ride today for me


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2020)

I have tea. 
I have been looking for my bike online. 
I have to go to work later. 
It is a tad inclement outside


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2020)

off to the model railway show at Doncaster with my grandson, after breakfast in the pub


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> off to the model railway show at Doncaster with my grandson, after breakfast in the pub


I hope you have a good day !
Try not to spend too much like I did !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2020)

I dreamt I put some stuff on the bay last night !

I wonder if it has any bids yet !


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Feb 2020)

It's all getting a bit wild..hope the fence can hang on


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you have a good day !
> Try not to spend too much like I did !


I did that at rails of Sheffield the other day, took it home played for an hour decided N gauge wasn't for me so Fleecebay'd the lot


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I did that at rails of Sheffield the other day, took it home played for an hour decided N gauge wasn't for me so Fleecebay'd the lot


I bought a second hand N gauge Hall at the last model railway exhibition .


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> It's all getting a bit wild..hope the fence can hang on



Its already ripped our front gate off its hinges.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2020)

They were talking about litter on our local TV a few minutes ago .
I could have furnished a small flat yesterday by what I saw on my ride . A mattress, duvet , bath , small wooden cupboard, wooden laminate flooring , and a small metal cooker or fridge .


----------



## snorri (9 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> They were talking about litter on our local TV a few minutes ago .


According to an item in the Readers Letters section of my local newpaper, cyclists are responsible for most of the roadside litter in my locality.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2020)

snorri said:


> According to an item in the Readers Letters section of my local newpaper, cyclists are responsible for most of the roadside litter in my locality.



Of course, up to and including washing machines and large items of furniture I expect.


----------



## Ripple (9 Feb 2020)

Just have spoken with a friend and realised that my voice sounds funny. No sore throat though.

I also moved my car from the area under the trees into an open area.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2020)

snorri said:


> According to an item in the Readers Letters section of my local newpaper, cyclists are responsible for most of the roadside litter in my locality.


That's odd. I see very little in the way of litter along my cycle path/multiple use trail, and a great deal of litter has been witnessed along the roadside. I live in the States, though. Our littering patterns may be different. Some cheating does occur, as a good many of us clean litter from the trailside. Generally, those who clean litter from the roadside wear orange jumpsuits marked as "property of the County McLean" and have a kind gentleman with a weapon who points out possible trash they may wish to pick up, when it suits them.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2020)

It's a wee bit blowy here chez Casa Reynard.

I do have some large branches down from what I can see, but with all 2000-odd trees wanging around dementedly in the gale, I don't fancy going out to check exactly what the damage is.

Poppy, Lexi and I are chilling and taking it easy and having a duvet day. I haven't bothered with proper clothes and am slumming it in one of my fleecy onesies.

My big stainless steel flask is full of boiling water, so if the leccy goes *fzzzzzt* there will still be cups of tea.


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's a wee bit blowy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I do have some large branches down from what I can see, but with all 2000-odd trees wanging around dementedly in the gale, I don't fancy going out to check exactly what the damage is.
> 
> ...



Our damage so far is two fence panels and a gate.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2020)

We have water in our dining room, something is leaking above


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Our damage so far is two fence panels and a gate.



Now four fence panels and a gate.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's a wee bit blowy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I do have some large branches down from what I can see, but with all 2000-odd trees wanging around dementedly in the gale, I don't fancy going out to check exactly what the damage is.



Not sure what you'd do about it if you did know: try and nail them back on the tree?


----------



## Ripple (9 Feb 2020)

I'm trying not to sneeze out the remains of my brain.


----------



## mybike (9 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Been for a ride ahead of the storm



I gather the flight from USA to UK was quicker because of it, maybe you should have waited.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Feb 2020)

A Chez Fondo pork roast has trumped going out for a spin, looks great out there just now though?
'Headwind Fear' may win the day.
* + an apple & blackberry tart with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## snorri (9 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's odd. I see very little in the way of litter along my cycle path/multiple use trail, and a great deal of litter has been witnessed along the roadside. I live in the States, though.


It's not really odd, it's just an attack on a minority group. I often use the road referred to in the letter and the level of cycle traffic is low.
There are no segregated paths in my locality but the road side littering levels are, to my mind, quite appalling. Driving along at 60 or 70 mph can give a wonderful lack of awareness, but cyclists at less than 20mph see it all.
The local council no longer clears verges of litter, funding has been cut.


----------



## mybike (9 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 503816
> View attachment 503815
> View attachment 503817
> View attachment 503818
> ...



It's the guilt you feel, getting up in the morning and not going to work.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2020)

Pork pie, two  and then several sneaky slices of toast with marmalade for lunch.

Now doing the drawing for a new painting while watching thirty men playing with a funny shaped ball on the telly.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not sure what you'd do about it if you did know: try and nail them back on the tree?



I can't reach, for starters...


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2020)

One of the local schools has announced that we can decide if it is safe for the kids to go or not tomorrow. First time I've known this in Germany.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Now doing the drawing for a new painting while watching thirty men playing with a funny shaped ball on the telly.


The Phillip Scholfield thread has been locked, please don't refer to it again


----------



## mybike (9 Feb 2020)

While we've had wind we've also had torrential rain. The field has a very large puddle, next door a smaller one & I've been pumping waer out of a hole dug for that purpose.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> I gather the flight from USA to UK was quicker because of it, maybe you should have waited.



Looking at the tree debris today when out walking I think not. Besides my ride would be same time regardless, I’d just do a longer route if wind assisted,


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Pork pie, two  and then several sneaky slices of toast with marmalade for lunch.
> 
> Now doing the drawing for a new painting while watching thirty men playing with a funny shaped ball on the telly.



Is it made from balloons and looks like a sausage dog?


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Looking at the tree debris today when out walking I think not. Besides my ride would be same time regardless, I’d just do a longer route if wind assisted,


Whether you wanted to or not


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2020)

I have just eaten the last bit of lindt chocolate reindeer.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2020)

Flat roof that I repaired Tuesday is not leaking despite onslaught. Yay...


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2020)

The rain seems to have moved through here. We now have bright sunshine chez Casa Reynard, but it is still very blowy.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2020)

Strangely no kids playing in local square


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2020)

I've stood my mini greenhouse up and, hopefully, saved most of the pips, cuttings and bulbs that were doing so well. 
Some are lost, though 😒


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2020)

Done painting for the day. Well, drawing to be more accurate. Have got the basic foreground and the main bits of the car down in pencil, though not ready to go anywhere near it in ink yet. Still too many things that could go wrong.

Now sat back with a  and one of those Mr Kipling winter whirl things.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2020)

Saw over 100 deer in a field yesterday. According to a local old boy it’s common. Must ride that way more often.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2020)

We were supposed to have 1-3" of snow, but just got rain today, and some ice and hail to start, which I missed, being at mass. Now having a crispy chicken sandwich made in the air fryer, and topped with onion, mayo, and pepper jelly. Like chicken fillet. Sharing my chips(Not fried, air fried) with the dog as I study landscaping ideas.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> One of the local schools has announced that we can decide if it is safe for the kids to go or not tomorrow. First time I've known this in Germany.



This is now a general announcement for the whole state. At the moment it looks like 70-95km/h gusts in the morning, getting worse over midday, then dipping back overnight and back up to 85 km/h the day after.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is now a general announcement for the whole state. At the moment it looks like 70-95km/h gusts in the morning, getting worse over midday, then dipping back overnight and back up to 85 km/h the day after.


You'll be cycling there and back?


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2020)

Just had supper; a big bowl of soup, a hot lamb toastie and half a papaya.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll be cycling there and back?


Where and back?


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Where and back?


School, where else!

You'll then be able to look back in later life and gaze in wonder at your speed, uphill.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> School, where else!
> 
> You'll then be able to look back in later life and gaze in wonder at your speed, uphill.



Ah, I see.

Alas the schools are due east of here, and the wind is going to be blowing it's hooley from the south.

Subject of which, it's getting blustery out there, we can now hear it with the windows closed and the shutters down.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> Alas the schools are due east of here, and the wind is going to be blowing it's hooley from the south.
> 
> Subject of which, it's getting blustery out there, we can now hear it with the windows closed and the shutters down.


You could try "sailing", albeit close hauled.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> You could try "sailing", albeit close hauled.



We're on a very exposed plateau, 400m above sea level. I reckon going out with as much as an umbrella would result in being carried off and landing in @Unkraut's garden within the hour...


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We're on a very exposed plateau, 400m above sea level. I reckon going out with as much as an umbrella would result in being carried off to @Unkraut within the hour...


That'd take some beating on a bike. A KOM that'd stand.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2020)

Just chatting with a Dutch friend on the Book of Faces...

About his participation in today's Dutch national championships for cycling against the wind.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2020)

For a Guinness by chance.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2020)

Anyways, having a  while watching MOTD


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2020)

I can't find my 240 grit sandpaper.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Feb 2020)

Big chunk of tree has crashed into the neighbors garden..60ft tree..


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Big chunk of tree has crashed into the neighbors garden..60ft tree..



Hope nobody injured .

Well for the moment the whistling noise in the house has stopped but according to the weather man it will be back later


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2020)

I'm getting a sudden hankering to build a velomobile.

It usually happens this time of year.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2020)

Behind my desk, not loving it at all


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Hope nobody injured .
> 
> Well for the moment the whistling noise in the house has stopped but according to the weather man it will be back later



No but I think their shed may be unhappy..
Not sure what's under it, but it's a decent amount for the tree service to cut up a clear, 18-20" trunk.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2020)

9 drops of wallpaper to hang this morning, then the day is mine!!

By 'mine', I mean MrsPete wants to go shopping..


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> No but I think their shed may be unhappy..
> Not sure what's under it, but it's a decent amount for the tree service to cut up a clear, 18-20" trunk.



That's big enough 



PeteXXX said:


> 9 drops of wallpaper to hang this morning, then the day is mine!!
> 
> By 'mine', I mean MrsPete wants to go shopping..



Well it's too windy for a ride


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> That's big enough
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's too windy for a ride



I would ride, but we have sunshine and showers, at the moment we have bright sun and its raining at the same time.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can't find my 240 grit sandpaper.


I haven't got it !


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can't find my 240 grit sandpaper.


It's in the last place it was left, or did you run out the last time you used it, if so then you haven't got any, well not until you go buy some more, then immediately find the one you couldn't find before.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Behind my desk, not loving it at all


Are you sheltering from the storm ?


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Are you sheltering from the storm ?


We only got an hours worth, other than the leak in the dining room


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can't find my 240 grit sandpaper.



Okay, I've found some 180 grit to replace it: everyone stand down.


----------



## Threevok (10 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, I've found some 180 grit to replace it: everyone stand down.



_Sand down_ surely ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2020)

We may get down to around 0F (-17C) on Thursday. Warming up after that, though.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2020)

Threevok said:


> _Sand down_ surely ?


Is he on the Isle of Wight now ?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2020)

On the sandpaper conundrum.... Does that mean that @Andy in Germany has to rub it harder or gentler? 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2020)

It was absolutely hammering down a few minutes ago !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> On the sandpaper conundrum.... Does that mean that @Andy in Germany has to rub it harder or gentler? 🤔


If it was aluminium oxide it would be a carborundum conundrum !


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, I've found some 180 grit to replace it: everyone stand down.


Could you put two sheets together and get a 360 grit?


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Could you put two sheets together and get a 360 grit?



Kind of what I did, rub two 180 grit pieces against each other so they are a bit finer.

In a burst of technological brilliance, I also glued a couple of pieces to some thick card, so they'd stay flat.

I astonish myself sometimes.


----------



## mybike (10 Feb 2020)

It's cold, windy, was raining and now is snowing. The bird feeder has broken and I've found a tennis ball in the garden. It's mundane.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2020)

Half a dozen snapped bullaces, a large branch off the willow, a skittled ash tree and a fair few branches as thick as my arm off various. I think we got off lightly here chez Casa Reynard.

Still blowing a hoolie though, and rain and hail is coming down in stair rods.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> No but I think their shed may be unhappy..
> Not sure what's under it, but it's a decent amount for the tree service to cut up a clear, 18-20" trunk.



Cos it's a fair bit of work to clear that up. But then they'll have the poncy equipment to do it. 

Plenty of firewood though.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2020)

Gonna knock off for lunch. I has a hungry.

Did manage to move some of the downed branches before the wind picked up and the rain / hail moved in.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2020)

Slightly tricky moment chez moi this afternoon. MrsPete moved in for a quick kiss not realising that I'd just popped a whole Digestive Biscuit into my mouth 🍪


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Slightly tricky moment chez moi this afternoon. MrsPete moved in for a quick kiss not realising that I'd just popped a whole Digestive Biscuit into my mouth 🍪



TMI!!!


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2020)

Had a lovely chunk of a walkers fluted pork pie for lunch with a dollop of home made chutney, along with two  and a couple of tangerines.

Just put the green (garden & food waste) wheelie bin out ready for collection in the morning.

That's when I noticed that a large conifer branch from my hedge has also been skittled. I tried pulling it back through the gate, but the top of the drive is so muddy that I couldn't get enough traction. So rather than risk ending up on my backside, I pulled it the other way, so it's now along the verge and away from the road. I will tackle that with the chainsaw, most likely on Wednesday when there's due to be a break in the weather.

And it has finally stopped raining here.


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Feb 2020)

It's snowing


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2020)

Do you think she'd be any help in finding a fortune.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Feb 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> It's snowing


Please keep the snow where you are. You are under no obligation to share it around! 😬


----------



## Jenkins (10 Feb 2020)

Despite the wind yesterday & overnight, all the bins stayed upright and lids shut - even the recycling one that was out front overnight for emptying this morning. Once emptied, it only lasted five minutes before being blown over. The only casualty of Ciara for me.


----------



## postman (10 Feb 2020)

What a day lined up tomorrow.First,Hearing Aid test /repair.Followed by the shingles vaccine jab.Over the road for a dental inspection i will pass that they ae in good condition.Cross back over the road to pig out on a mega brekkie before i go in to Leeds for a lads meet up and two pints,yes i am having a couple of drinks now and again,after years of staying off it.Finally i might get my train tickets for visiting Ernie.What a fun packed life i lead.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2020)

It seems to be trying to snow here too. What's falling out of the sky sure as hell doesn't look like rain...


----------



## postman (10 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Strangely no kids playing in local square


 

No they are not their parents have taken them to Blackpool on the front,where a gust of wind took the pram down the road threw out the kid who tumbled over and over in the rain soaked gutter and tissing rain., and finished up in the road rolilng over and over.Parents don't you just love 'em.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2020)

postman said:


> What a day lined up tomorrow.First,Hearing Aid test /repair.Followed by the shingles vaccine jab.Over the road for a dental inspection i will pass that they ae in good condition.Cross back over the road to pig out on a mega brekkie before i go in to Leeds for a lads meet up and two pints,yes i am having a couple of drinks now and again,after years of staying off it.Finally i might get my train tickets for visiting Ernie.What a fun packed life i lead.


On that last part, check there will be a train on the service, not a rail replacement service before buying the ticket. Some stations are selling tickets when they know there will be no service.


----------



## postman (10 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> On that last part, check there will be a train on the service, not a rail replacement service before buying the ticket. Some stations are selling tickets when they know there will be no service.




I am not going till Monday 11-30 hoping the storm will be long gone by then ,but thanks for the info.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2020)

My new pen & watercolour is at at the squeaky bum stage of doing the ink drawing over the pencil construction lines. I need my head screwed on, because I can't afford to make a mistake.

So I'm taking a break and having a  with the very last of the Mr Kipling winter whirls.

The painting is an homage to what is probably my favourite rally car. The car is on exhibition at the venue for a cat show where I'll be judging, so I thought it would be a fun thing to do.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2020)

The local Tesco's had sold out of Mars Bars. I put it down to the weather causing panic buying.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Feb 2020)

It's a wild one ,light covering of snow on the lawn, birds need a feed and water


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2020)

No snow here this morning 
Feels chilly though due to the wind still blowing well


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2020)

Morning!
We have a bright clear sky here at the moment . Don't know what the temperature is as I haven't been out yet. It still looks a bit blowy .


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2020)

It's wild in Sheffield horizontal sleet, going to be fun for others getting into town, the main Parkway is just about closed, lots of blue lights flashing ahead so I turned off.


----------



## Lullabelle (11 Feb 2020)

Glad I didn't put our recycling out last night, who knows where it would have ended up


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2020)

How do you make a red bus greener ?


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> How do you make a red bus greener ?


tin of paint?


----------



## mybike (11 Feb 2020)

Sun, after some rain & hail, & the brown & silver bins are out. Who will win today?


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Feb 2020)

I’m currently in a cafe on their broadband because we haven’t had a phone line or broadband for 48 hours and mobile phone and data is almost non existent.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m currently in a cafe on their broadband because we haven’t had a phone line or broadband for 48 hours and mobile phone and data is almost non existent.


I could say i had wondered where you was, but I would be telling porkies


----------



## mybike (11 Feb 2020)

1-0, 1 to go.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2020)

Blowing a right hoolie here chez Casa Reynard. Neither Poppy nor Lexi are interested in going outside, so I am taking their advice and staying indoors as well.

So I am making a batch of Oxford marmalade.

Green wheelie bin has been emptied. Fortunately it hasn't ended up in Littleport.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> tin of paint?



I think he'll need more than just a tin of paint...


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2020)

Greta Thunberg's middle name is TinTin..


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2020)

Marmalade made.

Toaster broke at lunchtime.

Ergo no marmalade on toast.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ergo no marmalade on toast.


Praise the Lord for small mercy's


----------



## raleighnut (11 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Marmalade made.
> 
> Toaster broke at lunchtime.
> 
> Ergo no marmalade on toast.


No grill on the cooker ?



Spoiler



You know, like we used to toast bread


.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> No grill on the cooker ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, but I do have toasting forks...


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> No grill on the cooker ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blow torch!


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Blow torch!



Now that's like using a sledgehammer to crack a walnut!


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Now that's like using a sledgehammer to crack a walnut!


It works!


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Praise the Lord for small mercy's



Mercies!!!

No apostrophe, pleeeeeeeeeeease!  Otherwise there's half a sentence missing...


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> It works!



It's fine if you have the patience to pick out bits of shell from a pulverised walnut...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Feb 2020)

It's cold out


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Blow torch!





Reynard said:


> Now that's like using a sledgehammer to crack a walnut!


I have done that  in the back of the van


----------



## Ripple (11 Feb 2020)

On my way home I was dreaming about ice cream. Bravely wasted extra time in all available traffic jams en route and went to the shop to buy it.
Went home and ... I don't want it anymore. 
But I have to admit that I also bought a pack of 12 yum yums and only 4 are left now.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I have done that  in the back of the van


Blow torch or sledge hammer?


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Blow torch or sledge hammer?


Made toast with a blow torch using a sledgehammer would just be silly


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Made toast with a blow torch using a sledgehammer would just be silly


Could have been sledge hammer and nuts.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Feb 2020)

A massive downgrade in the normal haute cuisine we serve at Chez Fondo tonight eg. Sea bass fillets on risotto with edame beans, duck with pomegranete salad, bulgar wheat with lamb neck fillet and jerusalem artichoke.
Kebad guy is on the way!
How the mighty have fallen


----------



## raleighnut (11 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Blow torch!


Ah the 'Hoges' method.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Now that's like using a sledgehammer to crack a walnut!


No point in using half measures !


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2020)

I've found the 1990 F3000 yearbook which I've been chasing down for quite a while on the Bay of E. Ordinarily that would be a really good thing, but while the book is only a fraction of the typical asking price for one of these, it *is* damaged. 

Mega frustrating, as they really don't come up very often, and when they do, it's never the one I'm looking for. 

Not quite sure what to do.  

Have told the seller that I'll sleep on it. On the other hand, £12 isn't the earth and then at least I'll have a copy, but as a bibliophile, damaged books offend me. 

I do have the 1991 yearbook btw, which I bought in Foyles in around 1997 / 98 ish. Found it lurking in one of their many stacks of OOP motoring books, and I *may* have done a silly happy dance in the shop...


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2020)

Anyways, time I was in bed. Nunnight one and all.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Feb 2020)

Strange morning. Feels like -3ºC, but no ice on the cars in the street.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2020)

I still have no landline phone or broadband .


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I still have no landline phone or broadband .



My sister had no phone for a month after Sky lost the number After a change of provider..


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Feb 2020)

Funny how having 2-3mm of hair shaved off a bold head makes it feel 10° colder


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Funny how having 2-3mm of hair shaved off a bold head makes it feel 10° colder



Lucky you have enough to take that much of .

Another bright chilly start to the day outside here , pigeons are down for breakfast .


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2020)

Snowing here


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Feb 2020)

Major household repairs to do this morning. 
The plug for the bathroom sink had come off the chain!! 
I fixed with alacrity 

And, it's recycling bin day. Glad it wasn't a few days ago or it'd have been blown everywhere.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Lucky you have enough to take that much of .
> 
> Another bright chilly start to the day outside here , pigeons are down for breakfast .



Only at the back


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've found the 1990 F3000 yearbook which I've been chasing down for quite a while on the Bay of E. Ordinarily that would be a really good thing, but while the book is only a fraction of the typical asking price for one of these, it *is* damaged.
> 
> Mega frustrating, as they really don't come up very often, and when they do, it's never the one I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


Why not buy that one for now and if a better one comes up in the future you could buy it and sell on the not so good one .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2020)

Morning !
Bright sunshine but frosty here . I had to de ice my car so that my wife could collect our grandson .


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I fixed with alacrity


Not heard of that one is it anything like Gorilla glue or more like Evo Stik?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Not heard of that one is it anything like Gorilla glue or more like Evo Stik?


It's quite similar to Silly Putty


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's quite similar to Silly Putty


Oi I resemble the remark!


----------



## Threevok (12 Feb 2020)

I've just had a free sample of Dior Sauvage 

No wonder Johnny Depp buried it in the desert


----------



## mybike (12 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> 1-0, 1 to go.



Ended @ 2-0


----------



## mybike (12 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I still have no landline phone or broadband .



Are you still in the cafe?


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Feb 2020)

Yesterday I went into Tesco to get come coffee, only discovered this morning that I bought coffee beans in error 
Carried them into work, going to have to carry them back again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Feb 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> Yesterday I went into Tesco to get come coffee, only discovered this morning that I bought coffee beans in error
> Carried them into work, going to have to carry them back again.


No grinder available at work?


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> No grinder available at work?


Maybe they use Tinder


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Feb 2020)

I may get as many as six inches of snow. 
Then the temperatures will plummet to about -18C.
Then it warms up again.
If you count 0-2C as warm. 
I sure do for this time of year.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2020)

Right, that's the conifer, ash tree and one of the bullaces cleared up this morning, along with various other bits of collateral damage and deadfall. All the small bits have been either dumped in the wood or shoved under the hedge, and anything bigger than 2 ins in diameter has been turned into logs.

Just need to liberate the wheelbarrow to deposit the ready to burn stuff in the garage and haul the green wood to the wood pile where it can season. Then I need to split a case of logs and stock up the wood bin in the house.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Why not buy that one for now and if a better one comes up in the future you could buy it and sell on the not so good one .



This is what I'm leaning towards.

Although some bits of motorsport memorabilia can be like buses. You spend ages chasing something down, you buy it, and then a day or so later, several more pop up like mushrooms after the rain...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2020)

I'm signed up for a mail list when possible job opportunities come up in my area. I'm a cabinet maker/Occupational therapist and I live in South Germany, not that far from Switzerland.

Just got a suggestion for a "Sign language translator" 

In north Germany 

Methinks the algorithms need tweaking...


----------



## fossyant (12 Feb 2020)

Tonight I better pack for my walking holiday in Snowdonia whilst Storm Dennis is visiting  < that's a windy emoji !


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> No grinder available at work?



Nope, just a filter thing.


----------



## Lullabelle (12 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Maybe they use Tinder


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2020)

Right, that's me done for the day. Am cream crackered. Just sitting down with a  and a couple of biskits.

Going to have my "I can't be bothered to cook" supper of jacket spud, beans and cheese.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Feb 2020)

My love affair with raddichio, continues undimmed. 








#bittersweetisbest


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2020)

I finally got the frame I've been playing with working . It has been a bit of a hassle fitting bits and then removing them as they wouldn't quite reach.
The bits I made work but I may make another down tube cable guide out of thicker stainless as it flexes a bit.
My test ride this afternoon wasn't straight forward either . My first attempt I returned as the saddle was a bit too high and the rear tyre was soft . My second ride was a bit further before one crank fell off ! The third attempt was just right. I did about 5 1/2 miles in the end.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> My love affair with raddichio, continues undimmed.
> 
> 
> View attachment 504284
> ...



Nice with crispy streaky bacon and dripping.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2020)

Beautiful Daughter (5) loves cycle touring videos.

She also likes cats.

She's going to explode when she sees this video:


----------



## Ripple (12 Feb 2020)

6am to 6pm shift yesterday. 7 hours break and another 1am to 9am shift last night. 24 hours without a sleep.
Came back home around 9.30 am today and back to work for 5pm to 9am shift today. Yep. 16 hours. Managed to sleep for few hours though.
I'm completely lost what day is today. 
I still absolutely love my job. ❤


----------



## mudsticks (12 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nice with crispy streaky bacon and dripping.



And with roasted beetroot, and hard boiled eggs


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> And with roasted beetroot, and hard boiled eggs



I'll have to admit, I'm not the world's biggest fan of beetroot, although I will eat it. Mind, beetroot chutney is very nice, especially in a sandwich with stilton and cold roast beef.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll have to admit, I'm not the world's biggest fan of beetroot, although I will eat it. Mind, beetroot chutney is very nice, especially in a sandwich with stilton and cold roast beef.



Piclked, or kimchi'd beetroot, is my preference, its a bit too sweet by itself. 

But that's why it pairs so well with bitter raddichio..


----------



## Ripple (12 Feb 2020)

Mmmmmmm beetroots !


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Piclked, or kimchi'd beetroot, is my preference, its a bit too sweet by itself.
> 
> But that's why it pairs so well with bitter raddichio..



If I have as a veggie, I prefer to pair it with chilli...


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2020)

Well, for better or for worse, I've just bought that 1990 F3000 yearbook...


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2020)

Spoiler: Only for the strong willed



https://www.ebay.ie/sch/Sports-Memorabilia/64482/i.html?_sop=12&_nkw=f3000


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Spoiler: Only for the strong willed
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.ie/sch/Sports-Memorabilia/64482/i.html?_sop=12&_nkw=f3000



Nice try 

Most of that isn't at all relevant, and the few bits that are, I already have anyway. So no need to exercise my willpower. 

10/10 for effort though.  The first copy of Autosport that I ever bought (as opposed to reading in the newsagent and putting back on the shelf) is on that list, btw. I was a rather skint schoolgirl back in those days, and a copy of Autosport ate up nearly half my week's pocket money.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nice try
> 
> Most of that isn't at all relevant, and the few bits that are, I already have anyway. So no need to exercise my willpower.
> 
> 10/10 for effort though.  The first copy of Autosport that I ever bought (as opposed to reading in the newsagent and putting back on the shelf) is on that list, btw. I was a rather skint schoolgirl back in those days, and a copy of Autosport ate up nearly half my week's pocket money.


Just so you knew if you looked, you couldn't blame me.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just so you knew if you looked, you couldn't blame me.



I didn't look LOL... You used one of my standard search parameters.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I didn't look LOL... You used one of my standard search parameters.


If you didn't look, how'd you know what it was for?


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> If you didn't look, how'd you know what it was for?



Not visiting the link is what I meant by not looking.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2020)

Anyways, time to finish my  and toddle off to bed. Not sure that wearing my laptop keyboard on my forehead is ever going to be the height of sartorial elegance.

Besides, I feel really  so a nice hot bath with lots of bubbles and a chapter of my current "book at bedtime" is on the agenda.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to finish my  and toddle off to bed. *Not sure that wearing my laptop keyboard on my forehead is ever going to be the height of sartorial elegance.*
> 
> Besides, I feel really  so a nice hot bath with lots of bubbles and a chapter of my current "book at bedtime" is on the agenda.


It'll be a pain in the rear typing though.


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Feb 2020)

Went tesco today. Bought some apple trees. The regular gardener is away on holiday and wont be back for a month so it fell upon me and my Dad to plant them temporarily in giant buckets.

Dad's shovelling dirt around. makes an absolute mess on the concrete while packing it in the buckets, odds, sods and clods everywhere. I get on a knee and start flicking worms back into the soil.

Dad looks confused/weirded out: "What the f**k are you doing??"
I look up at him and said "Saving lives".

These apples better be the best apples ive ever tasted or im going to be really disappointed.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> It'll be a pain in the rear typing though.


I know @Reynard claims to be little but her forehead can't be that close to her ar5e.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2020)

Day five: no phone, no broadband.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Feb 2020)

I have a phone and broadband but nothing useful to say


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2020)

Morning all , black bin day 
Rained overnight 
And Dennis due at the weekend


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Feb 2020)

Off to MK for FinL funeral, as usual with family funerals you get to see people you only see when someone dies.

We'll all no doubt say see you soon keep in touch ... but probably won't.
Hopefully this heavy rain will be gone by 11..


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2020)

Morning! 
It is grey here . It isn't raining at the moment but last night I was woken by a very strong rain storm rattling against our window . 

I have put our black recycling box out .


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Feb 2020)

I forgot to mention, yesterday morning, that two pigeons were fighting on our back lawn. Poo & feathers everywhere! 


BTW. It was definitely a fight, not a birdie luurve session... 🐦 ♥ 🐦


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2020)

I don't understand why there are so many Wood Pigeons around when you see their failed attempts at making a nest ? 

We watched a pair for ages trying to build a nest in our neighbours cherry tree. All they succeeded in doing was to make a pile of sticks underneath the tree .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2020)

Ooh!
I can see some blue sky !


----------



## Ripple (13 Feb 2020)

I was dreaming about this moment since 8 pm yesterday. 

My bed. And sleeeeeep. Loads of sleep. Oh bliss.


----------



## Speicher (13 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh!
> I can see some blue sky !



Is there enough to make a pair of trousers for a sailor?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (13 Feb 2020)

Day 3 of the bug.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Feb 2020)

3 inches of snow, to be followed by bitter cold, then a warming trend by weekend.
In other news, I bought a steamer yesterday, thinking it will be helpful in cleaning old bicycle parts and the like.
I also got a bag for the top tube of my bikes, that holds my phone, a tube , some tire levers, and the air filler and cartridges.
I went looking for the Wal*Mart clone of the GSI cooking pot, but got a Stanley cooking pot instead, because all the Wal*Mart GSI clones seem to have gone away. Which is okay, I guess I'd rather have stainless than less than reliable non-stick.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Feb 2020)

Hello fellow Mundanites! This should be suitably Mundane...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ShILecSrZA


----------



## Threevok (13 Feb 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Hello fellow Mundanites! This should be suitably Mundane...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ShILecSrZA




So THAT's what a train looks like

We've had _Transport for Wales_ for so long, i'd forgotten


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2020)

Threevok said:


> So THAT's what a train looks like
> 
> We've had _Transport for Wales_ for so long, i'd forgotten



Look on the bright side, Wales is going to get some of the all not particularly new Class 230 trains. Which were built as London Underground trains and are 40 years old, but some will now be refurbished and sent to work in North Wales, because refurbishing trains designed to work on the London Underground to work in rural Wales is far more logical then refurbishing them and using them in London.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Feb 2020)

I want to buy a classic Beetle


----------



## Threevok (13 Feb 2020)

CRC just delivered my parcel and I must say, they are getting very skimpy on the packaging.

I expect them just to throw my next order at my head, as they drive past


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2020)

The state government has broken my system...

I'm off to an interview on Tuesday in Rottweil, on the Edge of the Black Forest: my plan was to cycle to the edge of Stuttgart, catch the intercity train to Rottweil, cycle to my interview and back, then catch the train to the edge of Stuttgart again, and cycle across to our apartment. This I thought, would save lots of money and increase the smug green glow.

Except that the tickets now include a "city ticket" at both ends, which are valid on all public transport in Stuttgart and Rottweil for the whole day. This is great, except that I didn't notice until after I'd paid an extra 10€ for a bike ticket...

Still, this way I don't have to go into central Stuttgart, and I have the option of taking the tram part of the way if it's raining, so I reckon I'm still ahead.

Bonus slightly random image of the commuter bike on a train:


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I want to buy a classic Beatle


John, Paul, George or Ringo?


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I want to buy a classic Beetle


Know alot about small engine mechanics and sheet metal working?


----------



## Phaeton (13 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> John, Paul, George or Ringo?


Probably Mrytle


Gravity Aided said:


> Know alot about small engine mechanics and sheet metal working?


Fair bit,


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2020)

Apparently the telephone line has been cut or broken down the road, they need to get traffic management in place, tree cutters and a cherry picker to get phone and broadband back on. It’s not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## Speicher (13 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I want to buy a classic Beetle



One of these?


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2020)

Busy bee Reynard today.

Off into town as it's market day. Market was a bit of a washout thanks to the rain coming down in stair rods, but the stall with herbs, spices and condiments was there, so I *did* manage to buy the giant bottle of sweet chilli sauce I was after. Tesco only sells microscopic bottles, and at the rate I go through chilli sauce... 

After that, it was off to Tesco to pick up a few bits and bobs - milk, butter, yoghurt, breakfast items, a bit of fruit & veg (mostly on sticker) and some sugar. Had luck in the green bins (dry / damaged goods) and picked up a load of cat treats and a bag of wholemeal spelt flour. Plus I used a gift voucher and some clubcard vouchers to buy a new toaster. Managed to find a two slice one with extra large slots, which is what I was looking for.

I did show admirable restraint to NOT buy the four boxes of Seville oranges that were on YS, despite the fact that £1.30 a kilo is *very* cheap for Seville oranges. 

Came home, had a late lunch, then prepped all the bits I need for supper. Spinach, walnut and ricotta cannelloni chez Casa Reynard tonight.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> It'll be a pain in the rear typing though.



The day I learn to type with my butt cheeks is the day I go on Britain's Got Talent


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> These apples better be the best apples ive ever tasted or im going to be really disappointed.



Depends on what varieties you bought, and whether you've got the right pollinators in the area.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I know @Reynard claims to be little but her forehead can't be that close to her ar5e.



I'm not that bendy either...


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I want to buy a classic Beetle



Are you sure that's wise?

You'd be FAR better off with a proper Mini.  (Not the excrescence that is currently being sold under the Mini name)


----------



## Phaeton (13 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure that's wise?
> You'd be FAR better off with a proper Mini.  (Not the excrescence that is currently being sold under the Mini name)


I've never been wise when it comes to cars, I've had Mini's hate them with a passion, cannot stand driving the boat anchor of an engine. My buggy started off with an A series, but it now runs a lovely injected K series. I've had 3 Beetles in the past but never had 1 on the road, something has always come along to make me sell them before I got them onto it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Hello fellow Mundanites! This should be suitably Mundane...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ShILecSrZA



Yes, it definitely stopped!


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> The day I learn to type with my butt cheeks is the day I go on Britain's Got Talent


I was trying to be polite.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> The day I learn to type with my butt cheeks is the day I go on Britain's Got Talent



Whilst simultaneously playing the William tell overture on a drum kit...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Feb 2020)

It is not windy and it is not raining, the lull before...


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Depends on what varieties you bought, and whether you've got the right pollinators in the area.









Basically one of each. Discovery, Golden Delicious, Jonagold & Cox's Orange Pippin

One of the folks that lives around the corner has had great success with Discovery or Golden Delicious and he makes some delicious apple pies.

'Giant' buckets are a little small, but its only temporary.


I guess i should read up on how to make your own cider.

--

I also like to note - Thanks to our Lavender plants that dominated our front yard. we regularly have a swarms of bees. So pollination shouldnt be a huge problem


----------



## Ripple (13 Feb 2020)

A very close relative of mine died today. She was almost 93 years old.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Feb 2020)

Betelgeuse is looking even dimmer than it did six weeks ago!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Feb 2020)

Ripple said:


> A very close relative of mine died today. She was almost 93 years old.


I'm sorry to hear this. Condolences for your loss.


----------



## Ripple (13 Feb 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. Condolences for your loss.



Thank you. She was the sun, the light, the love in all our lives. Ordinary woman with extraordinary heart and soul.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Betelgeuse is looking even dimmer than it did six weeks ago!


_"When it does go supernova, it's expected to result in a dramatic light show that could be visible in daylight and appear brighter than the full moon for a few weeks. The last time humans were treated to such a sight was the 17th century."_

https://www.cnet.com/news/huge-red-star-might-explode-soon-and-next-few-weeks-are-critical/


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I've never been wise when it comes to cars, I've had Mini's hate them with a passion, cannot stand driving the boat anchor of an engine. My buggy started off with an A series, but it now runs a lovely injected K series. I've had 3 Beetles in the past but never had 1 on the road, something has always come along to make me sell them before I got them onto it.



I would hardly say that the engine in mine is a boat anchor...


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> View attachment 504452
> 
> 
> Basically one of each. Discovery, Golden Delicious, Jonagold & Cox's Orange Pippin
> ...



I have had all four of those varieties in my orchard. Discovery is an early, the other three are mid-season apples. I now only have Jonagold, James Grieve, Granny Smith and Bramley now.

Discovery and Cox are in the same pollination group - B, while Golden Delicious is in group C and Jonagold is in group CT. (A is the earliest to flower and D the latest.)

The T stands for triploid, which means that Jonagold needs two other varieties for pollination. Golden Delicious, as a parent of Jonagold, will not pollinate it. So expect your Jonagold to be unreliable unless there are crab apple trees in the area. Crab apples are really good general pollinators.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2020)

Those cannelloni were totally lush


----------



## Jenkins (13 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> The day I learn to type with my butt cheeks is the day I go on Britain's Got Talent


And it's probably the only time any of us would watch Britain's Got Talent!


----------



## Jenkins (13 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I've never been wise when it comes to cars, I've had Mini's hate them with a passion, cannot stand driving the boat anchor of an engine. My buggy started off with an A series, but it now runs a lovely *injected K series*. I've had 3 Beetles in the past but never had 1 on the road, something has always come along to make me sell them before I got them onto it.


Wasn't that the one with the head gasket problems?


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have had all four of those varieties in my orchard. Discovery is an early, the other three are mid-season apples. I now only have Jonagold, James Grieve, Granny Smith and Bramley now.
> 
> Discovery and Cox are in the same pollination group - B, while Golden Delicious is in group C and Jonagold is in group CT. (A is the earliest to flower and D the latest.)
> 
> The T stands for triploid, which means that Jonagold needs two other varieties for pollination. Golden Delicious, as a parent of Jonagold, will not pollinate it. So expect your Jonagold to be unreliable unless there are crab apple trees in the area. Crab apples are really good general pollinators.



thank you very much for this info! I'll be sure to pass it on - I think there are a few local parks within a mile or two that have crab apple trees but i'll have to cross my fingers and hope that there are some in neighbouring gardens more local to me


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> thank you very much for this info! I'll be sure to pass it on - I think there are a few local parks within a mile or two that have crab apple trees but i'll have to cross my fingers and hope that there are some in neighbouring gardens more local to me



YVW 

Actually, bees will travel up to three miles from their hive, so you've a more than reasonable chance to be ok. I get the bees from the hives in the village community orchard well over a mile away on my fruit trees, and then, later in the summer, on my thyme and lavender.  Bumble bees are good at pollinating too. 

P.S. I love Jonagold apples, they do make lovely pies.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2020)

I'm currently listening to some owls a twit twit twooing at each other 🦉

Lovely sound to hear!


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I want to buy a classic Beetle


Check out this fellows' YouTube channel.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure that's wise?
> 
> You'd be FAR better off with a proper Mini.  (Not the excrescence that is currently being sold under the Mini name)


Yes. Proper Lee Cooper Mini. Not a BMW mIni.


----------



## Ripple (14 Feb 2020)

Some security guards do site patrols with their dogs. I prefer cats. 
This huge and soft male cat came out of the dark and decided to keep me safe by following me for a while.
Or maybe he just wanted more strokes.


----------



## Ripple (14 Feb 2020)

And this cat is 22 years old.    (I met the owner on my next patrol)


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2020)

Happy valentine's Day


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2020)

I’ve sort of got a bit of 3G on my mobile, but it’s a bit shite.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Feb 2020)

Day off, unpaid as was yesterday, so I'm thinking of going over to Rutland and do that on my Specialized Epic , could take the Levo ebike but I feel like burning a lot more calories.
24 miles of varying terrain and the wind should be ok. Thou it is very exposed in places.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Happy valentine's Day




 love you too darling


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Day off, unpaid as was yesterday, so I'm thinking of going over to Rutland and do that on my Specialized Epic , could take the Levo ebike but I feel like burning a lot more calories.
> 24 miles of varying terrain and the wind should be ok. Thou it is very exposed in places.


Rutland Water is a good ride though, as you mentioned, a bit exposed in places. Plus you can look at all the shiny new bikes in the Giant shop (and resist the urge to buy anything...). Enjoy!


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> _"When it does go supernova, it's expected to result in a dramatic light show that could be visible in daylight and appear brighter than the full moon for a few weeks. The last time humans were treated to such a sight was the 17th century."_
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/news/huge-red-star-might-explode-soon-and-next-few-weeks-are-critical/


Every time i look at it, for the last twenty-odd years... I've been willing it to blow ...I'm more than a little bit excited by the dimming.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> love you too darling



Thanks for the present @Levo-Lon i will take it for a ride later


----------



## Phaeton (14 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Wasn't that the one with the head gasket problems?


Only ones that have had poor maintenance the HGF is usually caused not by the HG but something else, faulty radiator, water pump, leaking pipe etc.


Gravity Aided said:


> Check out this fellows' YouTube channel.


Which fellow?


----------



## Phaeton (14 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I would hardly say that the engine in mine is a boat anchor...


If it's an A series, with an under slung gearbox then that's the best use for it.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2020)

I'm celebrating Friday by having some vappy milk in my porage 🎉


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2020)

Morning.
I'm feeling a bit carp today ! Wasn't too special last night, felt cold and shivery.
Something scared Schrodie last night. He came rushing into the living room looking round to make sure that whatever it was hadn't followed him ! He was so worried that it would get him that he sat up looking at the door with a very sad expression on his face .
He's alright this morning as he attacked me as I told him off for being on the work surface !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2020)

I had 2 Minis in the past. A 1965 850 and a 1970 1000. Both were great little cars. The main problem that I had was forgetting about checking the battery electrolyte levels as they were tucked away in the boot .
I also had an Austin Metro HLS with a 1300 A+series engine which kept using up alternators. Looking back I would prefer a mini .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2020)

I had 2 Minis in the past. A 1965 850 and a 1970 1000. Both were great little cars. The main problem that I had was forgetting about checking the battery electrolyte levels as they were tucked away in the boot .
I also had an Austin Metro HLS with a 1300 A+series engine which kept using up alternators. Looking back I would prefer a mini .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Feb 2020)

I had three Metros - two Austin, one Rover. Great little cars. Can't compare them to a proper Mini though as I never had one. A friend had one, she drove it into a wall at about 5mph as she was entering a car park as she saw a chap she fancied walking along the footpath.  There wasn't even a scratch on the bumper.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2020)

We have broadband.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> We have broadband.


Hooray! 

It’s about time they fixed it!


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Only ones that have had poor maintenance the HGF is usually caused not by the HG but something else, faulty radiator, water pump, leaking pipe etc.
> Which fellow?


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcSeeATlWJJbXpOZRYOfaDg


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2020)

Sorry, link didn't post before.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2020)

-22C here. I think the snow made it colder than it would have been, were there not snow. Pretty mild winter, come to think of it. We usually have 2-4 weeks of very cold. But this year, we've had sporadic cold spells and otherwise around 0C highs, which is warm for this place at this time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Feb 2020)

Damn, how do I get those extra 2 years so I can go for the age group world records?


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's the conifer, ash tree and one of the bullaces cleared up this morning, along with various other bits of collateral damage and deadfall. All the small bits have been either dumped in the wood or shoved under the hedge, and anything bigger than 2 ins in diameter has been turned into logs.
> 
> Just need to liberate the wheelbarrow to deposit the ready to burn stuff in the garage and haul the green wood to the wood pile where it can season. Then I need to split a case of logs and stock up the wood bin in the house.



Do you cover your wood pile?


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2020)

Seasonal pictures:






Not sure what they get up to in the charity shop.






Looks like it didn't go so well.


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2020)

I have 5 apple trees growing from seed, 3 need potting on. The excitement mounts.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Rutland Water is a good ride though, as you mentioned, a bit exposed in places. Plus you can look at all the shiny new bikes in the Giant shop (and resist the urge to buy anything...). Enjoy!



When Totally Fixed was organising forum rides I did a few rides in the Rutland area, a very nice area to ride in.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2020)

I thought I would take advantage of a sunny spell before Dennis arrived . By the time I had got kitted up the cloud had covered the sun and was blowing a bit . I had planned to get a quick 5 mile ride in before the rain started. Battling against a headwind on the way out delayed my progress somewhat .
I was glad to reach the halfway point and could benefit from a tail wind . I stopped off at my favourite railway bridge to take a photo . Whilst at the bridge I saw a pair of Ravens flying overhead . They are pretty rare around here .
I'm having a rest now .


----------



## postman (14 Feb 2020)

I got not one but two emails from Royal Mail The delivery office has got your parcel.delivery time today between just after 09-00 and 13-07 funny times.So i stays in ,guess what no no no sight of the van.Goes on to the tracking page yes delivery time same as,but this is not a guarantee ,BUT BUT BUT your delivery driver might bring it later WHAT WHAT is it on the van or not is it coming today or not.Why send out two emails with given times.I despair.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2020)

I can not make up my mind if I prefer cashew nuts or pecans. It's a bit of a dilemma.


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2020)

Off to Llanberis shortly for a 'beginners walking weekend'. Storm Dennis coming in tomorrow so organisers are doing low level walking (quite rightly) or if you chicken out, you can go to the pub. Got all my wet gear with me. Should be fun once back in the pub.

Just checked the location out and we are right next to a small river that caused all the flooding in recent years. The new flood improvements were completed in Autumn. Better hope they hold up as my car will be floating off and I won't be happy. 

Mrs F wan't impressed when I said 'can I take my bike'


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Feb 2020)

fossyant said:


> Off to Llanberis shortly for a 'beginners walking weekend'. Storm Dennis coming in tomorrow so organisers are doing low level walking (quite rightly) or if you chicken out, you can go to the pub. Got all my wet gear with me. Should be fun once back in the pub.
> 
> Just checked the location out and we are right next to a small river that caused all the flooding in recent years. The new flood improvements were completed in Autumn. Better hope they hold up as my car will be floating off and I won't be happy.
> 
> Mrs F wan't impressed when I said 'can I take my bike'



Enjoy , shame you won’t be able to go higher. Some lovely mountain views and walking round there.


----------



## Lullabelle (14 Feb 2020)

I have a sore throat


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> I have a sore throat


Oh dear ! .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2020)

My wife and I are having an argument! I reckon that face ache is a lot harder to use than CC. What do peeps think ?


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2020)

Eh, well that didn't go quite as planned... Driving license renewed, but had to traipse all the way to Soham to do it. Hey ho, there went my plan for an afternoon working on my painting.

At least I also now have a new battery for my watch, a fresh supply of archival mounting card and replacement lids for the jam jars...


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2020)

I'm almost certain I prefer pecans, they are very tasty.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I had 2 Minis in the past. A 1965 850 and a 1970 1000. Both were great little cars. The main problem that I had was forgetting about checking the battery electrolyte levels as they were tucked away in the boot .
> I also had an Austin Metro HLS with a 1300 A+series engine which kept using up alternators. Looking back I would prefer a mini .



1969 vintage, mine; 998cc, twin SU, competition cam...  Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> Do you cover your wood pile?



Not as such.

But the wood is stacked against a wire fence that faces the prevailing wind, and it's sheltered by a conifer hedge. Wood stays nice and dry under there.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> I have 5 apple trees growing from seed, 3 need potting on. The excitement mounts.



M'mother has just planted some Seville orange pips. She is horrendously green fingered. I am... not...


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2020)

fossyant said:


> Off to Llanberis shortly for a 'beginners walking weekend'. Storm Dennis coming in tomorrow so organisers are doing low level walking (quite rightly) or if you chicken out, you can go to the pub. Got all my wet gear with me. Should be fun once back in the pub.
> 
> Just checked the location out and we are right next to a small river that caused all the flooding in recent years. The new flood improvements were completed in Autumn. Better hope they hold up as my car will be floating off and I won't be happy.
> 
> Mrs F wan't impressed when I said 'can I take my bike'



Never mind a bike, I think you ought to pack a canoe... 

Have fun and stay safe xxx


----------



## Phaeton (14 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> 1969 vintage, mine; 998cc, twin SU, competition cam...  Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!









Twin SU whatever were you thinking, always out of sync, c'mon get with it, fit the injection system


----------



## Phaeton (14 Feb 2020)

My ferry time has been changed.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I had 2 Minis in the past. A 1965 850 and a 1970 1000. Both were great little cars. The main problem that I had was forgetting about checking the battery electrolyte levels as they were tucked away in the boot .
> I also had an Austin Metro HLS with a 1300 A+series engine which kept using up alternators. Looking back I would prefer a mini .





Reynard said:


> 1969 vintage, mine; 998cc, twin SU, competition cam...  Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!



I had a 1275 GT mini for a while, it was a knackered old thing and it was free. It broke down on the A3 just past Tolworth, I limped it over to a lay-by and left it there, with the keys in it. Never saw it again.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> View attachment 504575
> 
> 
> Twin SU whatever were you thinking, always out of sync, c'mon get with it, fit the injection system



What? And desecrate a Cooper?!?!?!?!?!?!?! 

Why the blazes would I want to do that?


----------



## Phaeton (14 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> What? And desecrate a Cooper?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Why the blazes would I want to do that?


Cos it would be the sensible thing to do, I made a windchime out of my last mini, best thing for them


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2020)

fossyant said:


> Off to Llanberis shortly for a 'beginners walking weekend'. Storm Dennis coming in tomorrow so organisers are doing low level walking (quite rightly) or if you chicken out, you can go to the pub. Got all my wet gear with me. Should be fun once back in the pub.
> 
> Just checked the location out and we are right next to a small river that caused all the flooding in recent years. The new flood improvements were completed in Autumn. Better hope they hold up as my car will be floating off and I won't be happy.
> 
> Mrs F wan't impressed when I said 'can I take my bike'


Low level walking ! Is that walking in a crouched position ?


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Cos it would be the sensible thing to do, I made a windchime out of my last mini, best thing for them
> 
> View attachment 504579



Hey, I've never made any claims to my sanity - or lack thereof... 

Besides, that's an 80s Mini - it's more permissible to muck around with them. If that were mine, I'd turn it into a Ministox and give it some welly on the short ovals.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> View attachment 504575
> 
> 
> Twin SU whatever were you thinking, always out of sync, c'mon get with it, fit the injection system


I don't understand why people had trouble balancing twin carburettors ? I had a Dolomite Sprint and the carbs never gave me any problems . The Two butterfly valves are linked by a shaft which once set should keep them them in synch .


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Low level walking ! Is that walking in a crouched position ?



Potholing, surely?


----------



## postman (14 Feb 2020)

Parcel came delivered at 14-14.Can't tell you what it is it's for a mates 70th birthday he might lurk on here.


----------



## postman (14 Feb 2020)

i have emailed the leader of a group here in Meanwood who do voluntary litter picking.i fancy helping to keep our streets tidy only a few hours every other month.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2020)

I just spotted this on the news:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-51500654 

The line was still closed when I went that way on the 29th Jan, it's nice to see the whole railway open again. It's been a while since I did the Mid Hants, so I reckon I shall have to treat myself at some point.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Feb 2020)

I purchased yet another gig ticket last night, but I really should have checked the date first. There's a possibility I may have to appear in Court in London (witness for the prosecution) at some point that week, and I'm supposed to be on 7am start the day after the gig which will be a problem as I probably won't get home until near midnight, so it looks like a day off work will need to be booked. 

Sensible planning did see me get return train tickets to Nottingham for £41 this morning for The Mission at Rock City however.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2020)

Have just been indulging in a bit of late night scrapbooking.

Good job I have a background in research, because I seem to keep finding things that want chasing up further...

Anyways, time to put the files away and make myself a


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Feb 2020)

A photo I saw on The Guardian just now:


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2020)

Anyways, time I toddled off to bed.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Feb 2020)

Morning all. Looks like it’s going to be a wet one today. 20 consecutive hours of rain forecast starting in an hour. Fun.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2020)

Got a long day at work today.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2020)

Morning!
Not sure what the weather is doing outside but it looks like rain !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2020)

Can't decide which bike I won't be taking out for a ride today !


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2020)

Not worried about the rain it's the wind that stopped me


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Not worried about the rain it's the wind that stopped me


Baked beans ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2020)

I thought "What the heck!" Yesterday and went for a ride, but when I saw the grey storm clouds building up I thought I'd better get back home quickly .


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Baked beans ?


Not this time


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2020)

Beautiful Daughter wants todays bike ride to include some of her favourite playgrounds, which are some distance apart, so I'm trying to combine this with a route checking outing to get to my interview on Tuesday.

Negotiations are continuing...


----------



## raleighnut (15 Feb 2020)

I'm a bit deaf this morning, 2 Marshall stacks in a small gig does funny things to yer ears


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I'm a bit deaf this morning, 2 Marshall stacks in a small gig does funny things to yer ears


What?


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2020)

Ready to go walking. Looks like we will be hiking round Bedgellert. Wind picking up and light rain so far.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Feb 2020)

Not too bad this morning, I think it's on its way.

I feel a bit tired after yesterday's bike ride.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Feb 2020)

Just started raining here


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Daughter wants todays bike ride to include some of her favourite playgrounds, which are some distance apart, so I'm trying to combine this with a route checking outing to get to my interview on Tuesday.
> 
> Negotiations are continuing...



Negotiations have hit a problem over whether Beautiful Daughter needs to wear waterproof trousers. I'm currently waiting for her realise we aren't going otherwise and to put them on...


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2020)

postman said:


> I got not one but two emails from Royal Mail The delivery office has got your parcel.delivery time today between just after 09-00 and 13-07 funny times.So i stays in ,guess what no no no sight of the van.Goes on to the tracking page yes delivery time same as,but this is not a guarantee ,BUT BUT BUT your delivery driver might bring it later WHAT WHAT is it on the van or not is it coming today or not.Why send out two emails with given times.I despair.



Gone downhill since you retired, I know the feeling.


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> 1969 vintage, mine; 998cc, twin SU, competition cam...  Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!



I had a mini estate, 998 but single carb. Great fun. Then I inherited a dolly sprint.


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I don't understand why people had trouble balancing twin carburettors ? I had a Dolomite Sprint and the carbs never gave me any problems . The Two butterfly valves are linked by a shaft which once set should keep them them in synch .



Mind, they did drink damper oil.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I'm almost certain I prefer pecans, they are very tasty.


I used to live near a growth of Pecan trees, at about the northern extent of their range. Beautiful trees. I should see if I can get a hardy one started here, but I'm not in much of a good spot. I'm not in a river valley, and I'm at a higher altitude than home.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2020)

I should replace my pear tree with either a hardy pecan or a hardy almond. Probably almond, although those would have to be on the south side of the house, and I would need two, I think. If I want about 15 pounds of nuts from each tree. I think I shall consult the arborist. My Father was an arborist on the side, but I was a bit young then, and it's been more than 50 years . Better to get some real expert advice. Or I could do what my Father did when he was stumped.
1- Call the United States Department of Agriculture Field Office
2-Call the University of Illinois Extension Service.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2020)

Raining and blowing a right old hoolie here. We're all tucked up indoors. And I have managed to find the time this morning to finish that ink drawing. After lunch, I can mask bits off and then finally start putting paint on it.

The postman brought the F3000 yearbook that I've bought. I haven't unwrapped it yet - want to sit down with a  and some biskits and make an occasion of it. 

I am currently watching Formula E free practice 1 from Mexico City.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I should replace my pear tree with either a hardy pecan or a hardy almond. Probably almond, although those would have to be on the south side of the house, and I would need two, I think. If I want about 15 pounds of nuts from each tree. I think I shall consult the arborist. My Father was an arborist on the side, but I was a bit young then, and it's been more than 50 years . Better to get some real expert advice. Or I could do what my Father did when he was stumped.
> 1- Call the United States Department of Agriculture Field Office
> 2-Call the University of Illinois Extension Service.



Mmm, what about an apricot?


----------



## Phaeton (15 Feb 2020)

The wind it be acoming


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> Mind, they did drink damper oil.


I found that I got better performance without the oil . With the dash pots full of oil the pistons wouldn't rise as fast when the butterflies opened causing the mixture to weaken and gave you poor acceleration .


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> I had a mini estate, 998 but single carb. Great fun. Then I inherited a dolly sprint.


What year was your Sprint ?


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2020)

Lunch consumed. Finished the last of the cannelloni along with two  then had an orange and the last of the strawberries.

Now about to start applying masking fluid to painting.

It can't quite decide whether it is going to rain or not. Just keep getting spits and spots.


----------



## postman (15 Feb 2020)

I have just had an e mail from the Rail company.If Storm Dennis continues on Monday my 11-27 train from Leeds will arrive in Scarborough at 11-35.


----------



## dave r (15 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> The wind it be acoming



The winds here, its blowing a hoolie, dinner time we were driving back from Ullesthorpe and the wind was moving the car around.


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear ! .



The joys of working in an office with parents


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2020)

Just settling down with a  and the qualifying for the Mexico City E-prix


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2020)

Gonna slope off for supper in a bit...

Saveloys, baked beans and home made chips


----------



## tyred (15 Feb 2020)

Despite the carpark being almost empty, some ****** in an Audi A4 estate parked over the white line and so close to my car that I had to get in the passenger side as I couldn't have fitted myself between the two cars never mind opened the door.

As there was nothing parked on the other side of the Audi, would it have been wrong of me to have swapped my car to the other side so he/she couldn't get the driver's door open and retreated to a distance and watched discretely


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2020)

tyred said:


> Despite the carpark being almost empty, some ****** in an Audi A4 estate parked over the white line and so close to my car that I had to get in the passenger side as I couldn't have fitted myself between the two cars never mind opened the door.
> 
> As there was nothing parked on the other side of the Audi, would it have been wrong of me to have swapped my car to the other side so he/she couldn't get the driver's door open and retreated to a distance and watched discretely



Well, do unto others...


----------



## Shearwater Missile (15 Feb 2020)

tyred said:


> Despite the carpark being almost empty, some ****** in an Audi A4 estate parked over the white line and so close to my car that I had to get in the passenger side as I couldn't have fitted myself between the two cars never mind opened the door.
> 
> As there was nothing parked on the other side of the Audi, would it have been wrong of me to have swapped my car to the other side so he/she couldn't get the driver's door open and retreated to a distance and watched discretely


We used to have a manager at work who parked that close. I called it Rizla parking as that would be the only thing you could slide between the vehicles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Negotiations have hit a problem over whether Beautiful Daughter needs to wear waterproof trousers. I'm currently waiting for her realise we aren't going otherwise and to put them on...



We finally made it out, and completed a tour. Beautiful Daughter was singing for most of it, but she wasn't trying to power us up the hills. We managed to get to both playgrounds as promised, and crossed her "favourite bridge" in between.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2020)

Settling down to watch the E-Prix...


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2020)

I’m a bit Jacobs’d so I’m away to me bed.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I'm a bit deaf this morning, 2 Marshall stacks in a small gig does funny things to yer ears


I hope the band were worth it - Steve Lamacq wrote a book called "Going Deaf for a Living"


----------



## Jenkins (15 Feb 2020)

Today's bike fettling was accompanied by the smell of a beef cassarole cooking in the oven. Why does something take 3 1/2 hours to cook, but 20 minutes to eat

(O.K. I did enough to split to three meals, but the principle stands)


----------



## Lullabelle (15 Feb 2020)

I have a new purse


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Feb 2020)

Woken in the middle of the night by the rain and wind as it pounded against the bedroom window. It didn't rain that hard last weekend! All quiet now though. 

Going off on a tangent, I'm now searching for motivation to start my next activity in my Zwift Gran Fondo workout programme, a 2h 55m endurance session. Three hours on a bike doesn't sound like much, but on a turbo trainer it's a little different as you are pedalling continuously for the duration on a bike that remains completely static underneath you. It helps to keep me in shape and to prepare me for audax.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2020)

Well, I ain’t going out in that!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2020)

_Morning!
I have yet to get up and discover what the wind has done !
So far things seem to be fine !_


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> _Morning!
> I have yet to get up and discover what the wind has done !
> So far things seem to be fine !_



It's blown all your text sideways.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2020)

I went down to watch a motorcycle auction yesterday. It was packed ! I only managed to get a glimpse of the bike I wanted to see, a Triumph T160v Trident . I wasn't bidding. I just like the look and sound of them. Don't know what it went for as I didn't hang around for long .
I did stay and watch a couple get involved in a bidding war for an old engine . They told me after winning that they originally had set a limit of £2000. They finally won with a bid of £3200!
The way I look at it was that someone else was willing to pay almost as much !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2020)

I have taken a brief look out of the window to see what has happened/ is happening and it seems to be relatively calm at the moment . It is raining a bit but not heavy . Our garden path is flooded and a pond is forming on our lawn . Everything looks to be okay .


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Feb 2020)

Wet and calm, very windy overnight ,fences and trees seem to have survived..

On a lighter note my orange marmalade M&S hot cross buns were


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2020)

The top blew off one of my bird feeder thingies!!
I bet the seed's gone soggy, now. 

Photo available, if anyone wants to see the damage.


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2020)

I've been out the back counting how many fence panels I need to replace, total stands at 5 so far.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2020)

All quiet here, got up at 3:30 for the loo & it was dead quiet then, is it all over? Supposed to be going to Pudsey to pick up a Beetle


----------



## raleighnut (16 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I hope the band were worth it - Steve Lamacq wrote a book called "Going Deaf for a Living"


Aye not bad (I'm not really a fan of cover/tribute bands) just waaaay too loud,

View: https://youtu.be/y7TeWYCuAq8


----------



## alicat (16 Feb 2020)

Large and growing wet patch on carpet next to the French windows. Nothing to do with me, gov.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2020)

alicat said:


> Large and growing wet patch on carpet next to the French windows. Nothing to do with me, gov.


You got dog or cats, or even little people?


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Aye not bad (I'm not really a fan of cover/tribute bands) just waaaay too loud,


I haven't been to a concert for years because of how loud the music is, it makes me feel physically ill, does it really need to be that loud, there seems to be a mantra, the louder the better, one I've never understood.


----------



## alicat (16 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You got dog or cats, or even little people?



Nope, just an incoming rain situation.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I haven't been to a concert for years because of how loud the music is, it makes me feel physically ill, does it really need to be that loud, there seems to be a mantra, the louder the better, one I've never understood.


Pardon ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2020)

The government's H2O project of linking the South , Midlands and the North seems to working !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2020)

Doing away with the internal combustion engined vehicles sounds fine !
But what is the government going to do about all the revenue it will lose from road tax and fuel duty ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Doing away with the internal combustion engined vehicles sounds fine !
> But what is the government going to do about all the revenue it will lose from road tax and fuel duty ?



As "Road tax" is Motor Vehicle Excise Duty ie: a payment to cover the cost of an activity to society as a whole, then road pricing, based on where and when people are driving, seems a rather more sensible solution to make sure that users of these heavy and inefficient vehicles pay for what they use.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Feb 2020)

Today's lesson involves hit water and teabags...you are supposed to put both in the teapot


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Doing away with the internal combustion engined vehicles sounds fine !
> But what is the government going to do about all the revenue it will lose from road tax and fuel duty ?





Andy in Germany said:


> As "Road tax" is Motor Vehicle Excise Duty ie: a payment to cover the cost of an activity to society as a whole, then road pricing, based on where and when people are driving, seems a rather more sensible solution to make sure that users of these heavy and inefficient vehicles pay for what they use.


People with big noses should be worries, they will soon try to tax fresh air, if they are able to find any.

But on a serious note, just do away with VED altogether & add it as an extra tax on fuel at the pumps, that way the people who use the most pay the most, problem they will say is it penalises the rural dweller more.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Feb 2020)

I am back after my turbo session. 

I think my legs are about to fall off.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Feb 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> Today's lesson involves hit water and teabags...you are supposed to put both in the teapot


A nice cup of cold tea or just a cup of hot water?

I'm waiting for my kitchen floor to dry (not flooding, steam mopped it earlier) so I can have a mug of coffee.


----------



## mybike (16 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> What year was your Sprint ?



M reg, whatever year that was. My uncle had only done about 1200 miles I think.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> M reg, whatever year that was. My uncle had only done about 1200 miles I think.


73-74 if it was the M at the end.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> All quiet here, got up at 3:30 for the loo & it was dead quiet then, is it all over? Supposed to be going to Pudsey to pick up a Beetle


Good luck with that. I wish I still had all the manuals, I'd send them along.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Doing away with the internal combustion engined vehicles sounds fine !
> But what is the government going to do about all the revenue it will lose from road tax and fuel duty ?


Dont tell that to @Phaeton .


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Feb 2020)

Bright and sunny out side, 50 mph gusts, guess its the turbo and jelly legs


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> M reg, whatever year that was. My uncle had only done about 1200 miles I think.


73/74 same year as mine! French blue made in Speke Liverpool . One of the early ones .


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Feb 2020)

Car related, the winds have meant no ferries for a few days, my LDV Maxus van needs a cam sensor, it doesn't start well, I have a new job on Tuesday delivering stuff in the van, the knock on effect of the lack of ferries is that parts have not been delivered, my mechanic has a workshop full of vehicles all waiting for parts, mine is towards the bottom of the list


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Feb 2020)

Pan fried some tinned pilchards with a couple of shallots bit of chilli, garlic some capers , lemon juice and a ton of black pepper on toast.

Might not look it but was mighty fine for lunch.


----------



## mybike (16 Feb 2020)

Water level is high, the field is becoming a lake & the pump is now working.


----------



## mybike (16 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> 73/74 same year as mine! French blue made in Speke Liverpool . One of the early ones .



Mine was yellow! Was a family car & thus suffered. I was sad when it went, but it was expensive to fix. Last job was a new prop shaft.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2020)

The rain is coming down horizontally here. It's very, very squelchy outside, but no discernable tree damage. I think that everything that was going to fall down / fall off did so last weekend.

I have spent the morning working on my painting; Talbot Sunbeam, 1980 Mintex Rally, on a muddy hill road somewhere out Scarborough way.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> Today's lesson involves hit water and teabags...you are supposed to put both in the teapot



Been there, done that, bought a whole load of the t-shirts... You would think the amount of tea I drink that i'd get it right...


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> But on a serious note, just do away with VED altogether & add it as an extra tax on fuel at the pumps, that way the people who use the most pay the most, problem they will say is it penalises the rural dweller more.



Yes and no. I won't take the car if I only have to do one thing. I'll wait until I have a raft of things to do to make it worthwhile, else I'll take the bike. Cat shows, I'll car share with a friend who lives in the same village if possible.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2020)

Anyways, time to knock off for lunch - bagels with lox and schmear await...


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Been there, done that, bought a whole load of the t-shirts... You would think the amount of tea I drink that i'd get it right...


Have made a few cups of black coffee in a brown stained (workshop, doesn't need a wash) only to find that I had made myself a lovely cup of hot water!!


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Feb 2020)

Wind at 50+ no cycling, no ferries either, van wont be fixed anytime soon


----------



## Jenkins (16 Feb 2020)

Ah, that's better ☕

Kitchen floor dry, ironing put away, towels out of the washing machine and onto the clothes horse, coffee made.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> Mine was yellow! Was a family car & thus suffered. I was sad when it went, but it was expensive to fix. Last job was a new prop shaft.


Mimosa yellow ! It was the colour of the first one I saw . My brother had a late model in Carmine red . It wasn't as good as the early ones .

I have a picture somewhere of how it looked after it hit an Escort van in the side at 70 mph .


----------



## Ripple (16 Feb 2020)

Security at McDonalds. Really ...


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Feb 2020)

Ripple said:


> Security at McDonalds. Really ...


We have security at the weekends as its 24hrs, lots of drunken kids at 3 in the morning, straight out of the clubs


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2020)

I have just fitted a new door bell and button, and I have filled the holes where the old door was, the Fragrant MrsP is fitting some new double plug sockets with usb and wi-fi extensions around the house.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Pan fried some tinned pilchards with a couple of shallots bit of chilli, garlic some spotters, lemon juice and a ton of black pepper on toast.
> 
> Might not look out but was mighty fine for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 504769


@slowmotion know you've been at his supply?


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have just fitted a new door bell and button, and I have filled the holes where the old door was, the Fragrant MrsP is fitting some new double plug sockets with usb and wi-fi extensions around the house.


Very interested to hear how your extenders are working? I currently have a plug in extender in the garage attached to the house, tin foil coated plasterboard stop the WIFI in its tracks, I have several USB double sockets, and find them invaluable in freeing up sockets, saw the extenders in my last trip to Screwfix and thought about buying one.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Very interested to hear how your extenders are working? I currently have a plug in extender in the garage attached to the house, tin foil coated plasterboard stop the WIFI in its tracks, I have several USB double sockets, and find them invaluable in freeing up sockets, saw the extenders in my last trip to Screwfix and thought about buying one.


I shall report back when the power is back on.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2020)

I am peeling masking fluid off my painting.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> @slowmotion know you've been at his supply?



Got my own stash man.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> Today's lesson involves hit water and teabags...you are supposed to put both in the teapot



I had a similar experience a few days ago: apparently water heats much more effeciently if you switch the kettle on.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2020)

Put the painting away for today. I've done more than I thought, but as I now need to switch from bold colours and working wet into wet to some fairly delicate shading, it's as good a place to stop as any.

Now have a  and a bag of crisps and am listening to Arsenal v Newcastle


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Dont tell that to @Phaeton .


I know it's happening hence why getting in all the cars I have always wanted before it happens, but doubt I'll get the Lotus


----------



## dave r (16 Feb 2020)

Down the pub this afternoon, half a chicken with chips and pea's, followed by treacle sponge and custard, all washed down with a pint of cider.  I might need a power nap later.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I know it's happening hence why getting in all the cars I have always wanted before it happens, but doubt I'll get the Lotus


Exception could be made for antique vehicles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to knock off for lunch - bagels with lox and schmear await...


I bought a packet of salmon this morning. Only it was tuna, mis labeled.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Settling down to watch the E-Prix...


Just watched race 1 has to rate as the best one I've seen, I'm sure partially as it was on a proper track rather than a made up from 90 & 180 degree corners on a street.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2020)

I am going to buy salmon I can see, henceforth.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Exception could be made for antique vehicles.



Wouldn't surprise me - basically anything that's VED or MOT exempt.

I think a similar concession will be made to motor racing as outside of the big budget series, you can't expect grass roots hobbyists and club racers to pay £££ for hybrid and EV tech.

Plus there's the spares / engine builders / restorers etc who would all be put out of business otherwise, plus all the R&D that's done in the UK for the global racing industry. Not sure BoJo and his yes men have really thought this through terribly well...


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wouldn't surprise me - basically anything that's VED or MOT exempt.
> 
> I think a similar concession will be made to motor racing as outside of the big budget series, you can't expect grass roots hobbyists and club racers to pay £££ for hybrid and EV tech.
> 
> Plus there's the spares / engine builders / restorers etc who would all be put out of business otherwise, plus all the R&D that's done in the UK for the global racing industry. Not sure BoJo and his yes men have really thought this through terribly well...


Word on.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Just watched race 1 has to rate as the best one I've seen, I'm sure partially as it was on a proper track rather than a made up from 90 & 180 degree corners on a street.



Mexico always throws up a cracker - they changed the circuit from previous years. Nice to see cars back on the old Peraltada as well...


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am going to buy salmon I can see, henceforth.



Might be wise. Mind, the other week I bought some green grapes that looked really nice, came home, realised they'd been labelled as red grapes. Someone bloopered somewhere along the line...


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2020)

I think it's time to feed the girls.

They're both sitting here staring at me with that "I haven't been fed in a month of Sundays" look on their faces...


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Feb 2020)

Just back from walking the dogs, they are both 10, the Labrador is an old maid and very stubborn, the wind doesn't help as they cant hear me properly, the Springer doesn't know she is 10 she still thinks she is 2 !!! maybe younger!!!


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mexico always throws up a cracker - they changed the circuit from previous years. Nice to see cars back on the old Peraltada as well...


Still a bit too much banging & bumping for me at this level, as I keep saying if I want to see contact motor racing there's stockcars & BTCC


----------



## tyred (16 Feb 2020)

I've somehow found myself at a country music gig and am actually enjoying it. 

Is this what happens when you pass 40?


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2020)

tyred said:


> I've somehow found myself at a country music gig and am actually enjoying it.
> 
> Is this what happens when you pass 40?


Possibly. Line dancing next and you'll know for certain.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2020)

Back from a 200km audax today. Good workout. I’ll sleep well tonight.


----------



## mybike (16 Feb 2020)

Seems police have closed some roads in Cambridge so some schoolkids can have a camp on a roundabout.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Still a bit too much banging & bumping for me at this level, as I keep saying if I want to see contact motor racing there's stockcars & BTCC



The car design doesn't exactly help - they've just released the Gen 2 evo car for next season, and they've totally changed the front wing assembly. Wheels are no longer faired in, and the wing is designed to break with minimal contact.

I actually don't mind the elbows out racing - it's what you generally get on street circuits anyway, plus it adds to the needle between drivers. If the FIA wanted it to be totally non-contact, they wouldn't be running the series on the tracks that they do.

And I'd rather see this kind of racing than the farce that F1 has become...


----------



## Jenkins (16 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> Seems police have closed some roads in Cambridge so some schoolkids can have a camp on a roundabout.
> 
> View attachment 504871


Thankfully away from the part of Cambridge I'll be at next Thursday, and not on my route in.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2020)

Time to make a  and settle down to watch MOTD


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2020)

Morning all well that was a washed out weekend , my heart goes out to anyone who suffered from storm Dennis


----------



## Phaeton (17 Feb 2020)

We go to this pub when we go camping in Crichollow






We camp just to the right of the arrow, suspect it's well under water


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2020)

@Phaeton those pictures are horrendous I can't start to think what it must be like to be flooded like that


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2020)

Gud moaning!
It is bright and sunny here at the moment. It's a bit chilly out but I can now get up the garden path to the bird feeders as the water has subsided .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Possibly. Line dancing next and you'll know for certain.


Ooh! That sounds exciting ! I can imagine a formation dance team a bit like the Red Arrows with smoke canisters strapped to their ankles !


----------



## Phaeton (17 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @Phaeton those pictures are horrendous I can't start to think what it must be like to be flooded like that


Not quite sure why you'd leave your car there, unless of course they were on holiday, you'd logically move it to higher ground before the flood.


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2020)

Snowdonia in storm Dennis wasn't too bad. Did a good 4 hours walk on Saturday and another 3 yesterday. 16 out Saturday, but only 6 on Sunday.

Saturday was wet. Started in Bedgellert, and walked to Gellert's grave, then along the river. Underfoot was tarmac and stone to start as we followed the river. The guide warned us the next 20 minutes were a bit tricky - we were clambering over rocks right next to the river. Some folk were a little unnerved by it as the river was pretty rough and fast flowing. No-one fell in, and we then tracked up into the forest as the wind was quite low in the valley (it was rough in Llanberis). There was a steady climb through the trees, but the guide pushed people on as the wind was picking up, and she didn't want anyone flattened by trees. At the summit we had some spectacular views, but the wind was now howling, so we made out way along the ridge and back to Bedgellert. Some folk fancied an extended walk, but the weather really turned in the last 30 minutes, and we all dived in the cars to get back to the guest house to get warm and dry. The drive over Llanberis Pass was spectacular, instant waterfalls every where, even onto the roads. The road was a torrent, and the stream was a raging river. The guide said she'd not seen it that bad before. Fortunately we got back before some of the roads flooded.

Day two saw most folk drop out, some opting to go to Conwy Castle. Today's walk was to a castle near the Electric Mountain, then a long walk through the woods opposite Llanberis Lake, then return along the shore.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2020)

Ooh! It is cold out there . I just managed to put the cranks back on and tighten them up before it started to rain .
I just thought I heard hail on the windows , but it was Schrodie at the door telling me he wanted to come in .


----------



## Phaeton (17 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! It is cold out there . I just managed to put the cranks back on and tighten them up before it started to rain .
> I just thought I heard hail on the windows , but it was Schrodie at the door telling me he wanted to come in .


Had you just sat down & got comfortable, that seems to be the time ours decides to signal


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Had you just sat down & got comfortable, that seems to be the time ours decides to signal


Yes! I had sat down with a hot cup of coffee to warm up . I could do with him sitting on me.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! I had sat down with a hot cup of coffee to warm up . I could do with him sitting on me.


Yuk!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2020)

tyred said:


> I've somehow found myself at a country music gig and am actually enjoying it.
> 
> Is this what happens when you pass 40?


When you play a country song backwards, your woman quits cheating on you, your pickup truck(de rigeur) starts working, and your dog returns to you.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Feb 2020)

Another one from my Mundane Megamix, pop pickers:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmBA7e-G21Q


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Feb 2020)

Just looked out of the front window and seen the van... all my other woes with it and now its got a puncture


----------



## Phaeton (17 Feb 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just looked out of the front window, der der da da, and seen the van, der der da da, all my other woes with it and now its got a puncture der der da da


FTFY it's now the first line of a C&W song, just need a guitar strumming away with the beat


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2020)

Had a kitchen morning... Bread baked, got the onion tarte tatin to the point where all it wants doing is wanging in the oven, green beans trimmed and waiting in the small steamer, sweet potatoes chopped and roasted with sage and garlic.

Bright and breezy here today, we seem to have escaped the forecast showers. Well, so far at any rate...

I got sidetracked by an archive of 70s and 80s Superstox photos last night. Lost track of time, and the next thing I know, it's 4 am!!!


----------



## mybike (17 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> The rain is coming down horizontally here. It's very, very squelchy outside, but no discernable tree damage. I think that everything that was going to fall down / fall off did so last weekend.
> 
> I have spent the morning working on my painting; Talbot Sunbeam, 1980 Mintex Rally, on a muddy hill road somewhere out Scarborough way.



How can rain come *down* horizontally?


----------



## mybike (17 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Mimosa yellow ! It was the colour of the first one I saw . My brother had a late model in Carmine red . It wasn't as good as the early ones .
> 
> I have a picture somewhere of how it looked after it hit an Escort van in the side at 70 mph .



Yellow was quite common. My uncle wanted overdrive but got tired of waiting. For some reason, people kept driving into the back!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> How can rain come *down* horizontally?


It's resting !


----------



## mybike (17 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had a similar experience a few days ago: apparently water heats much more effeciently if you switch the kettle on.



And plug it in.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> Yellow was quite common. My uncle wanted overdrive but got tired of waiting. For some reason, people kept driving into the back!


I found the brakes to be very poor at slowing me down! I found that I had to use engine braking by dropping down a couple of gears .


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Feb 2020)

Another job advert, this time in Freudenstadt.


----------



## mybike (17 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I found the brakes to be very poor at slowing me down! I found that I had to use engine braking by dropping down a couple of gears .



Always my technique! It doesn't work so well on a 1L 3 cylinder engine!

In other news, having turned the water pump down the garden off, it is now raining again! Still I had a nice walk round Leek this morning.


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> How can rain come *down* horizontally?



Its got a good wind behind it thats blowing it horizontal, or you're traveling at a great rate of knots and it appears to be horizontal.


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> Always my technique! It doesn't work so well on a 1L 3 cylinder engine!
> 
> In other news, having turned the water pump down the garden off, it is now raining again! Still I had a nice walk round Leek this morning.



It doesn't work well on most modern petrol engines.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> How can rain come *down* horizontally?


They recorded rain falling upwards when building the M62, over Scammonden way.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> They recorded rain falling upwards when building the M62, over *Scammonden *way.



Yebbut, you know: _Yorkshire_.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yebbut, you know: _Yorkshire_.


T'was a fellow from down south that recorded it.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2020)

That's me done painting for the day.

Tortie stopped play. Or paint.

One doesn't argue with a five and a half kilo cat who wants cuddles *RIGHT NOW*  Paint and cats with whims that want catering to aren't a good combination, but thank goodness I'm only working in watercolour and not oils...


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> How can rain come *down* horizontally?



In terms of theory and semantics, you do have a point. 

But in terms of real life practicalities, it was most definitely raining sideways.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Feb 2020)

I need to tidy up the toggles on my hoodie.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2020)

I have a


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2020)

My neighbour and me have been trying to unblock the culvert in our road today. It’s a work in progress.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2020)

Water goes back and up, too


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Thankfully away from the part of Cambridge I'll be at next Thursday, and not on my route in.



If you are on a bike Extinction rebellion are quite chatty and will happily let you through.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2020)

Lovely supper tonight... 

Red onion tarte tatin, sweet potato roasted with garlic and sage, green beans, and then a lovely ripe mango to finish.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> If you are on a bike Extinction rebellion are quite chatty and will happily let you through.


It's an evening gig and I don't know when it will finish, so will be driving up - I'll be 2 or 3 miles from Cambridge station, the last train leaves at 22:45, gets to Ipswich around midnight and I'd still be 10 miles from home so the train is out of the question. In the unlikely eveny they do extend the protest, I have the option of sticking a bike in the boot of the car, using the Newmarket Road or Milton park & ride sites and biking in from there.

As an aside, they've dug up the lawn at Trinity College as a protest against an industrial park on land the college owns vary local to me, on the same day that the plans were rejected by the public inquiry inspector


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2020)

Oh, I forgot to say that I put the blue (general recycling) wheelie bin out AND the black bag for collection in the morning.

I haven't put a black bag out since Christmas.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, I forgot to say that I put the blue (general recycling) wheelie bin out AND the black bag for collection in the morning.
> 
> I haven't put a black bag out since Christmas.


Our black bags are blue, and the blue bag is now green.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Our black bags are blue, and the blue bag is now green.



It's a wonder you can keep track of all this bin bag excitement...

What goes in the blue bag that is now green?


----------



## Jenkins (17 Feb 2020)

My last black bin bag was transparent - I re-use the polylopes and inner packaging bags from various deliveries once I've removed any address labels.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's a wonder you can keep track of all this bin bag excitement...
> 
> What goes in the blue bag that is now green?


Newspaper, no cardboard now(which used to go into the blue bag).


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2020)

I seem to have developed a really chesty cough. 

On the upsides, that archive of old stock car photos that I stumbled across last night... Well, I've hit paydirt. Happy Reynard.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> When you play a country song backwards, your woman quits cheating on you, your pickup truck(de rigeur) starts working, and your dog returns to you.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv13g44ROaw
The classics never die.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv13g44ROaw
> *The classics never die.*



You mean

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=poNxrtz_p40


----------



## slowmotion (18 Feb 2020)

My nose is telling me that there's a dead mouse in the floor below the sitting room.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2020)

slowmotion said:


> My nose is telling me that there's a dead mouse in the floor below the sitting room.


MouseyFecker?


----------



## slowmotion (18 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> MouseyFecker?


It's either him or one of his family. There's certainly been some form of life in the floor cavity. I could hear them scrabbling about from the kitchen below.
I may have to get one of those pong-generating "fragrancers" to mask the smell. "Turkish Brothel Patchouli" would be my first choice.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2020)

Morning .
It looks bright out this morning .
I haven't been up long and I have started seeing zig zag rainbow patterns around everything ! 
Not a bright start to the day !


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2020)

Frosty along by the old swimming pool


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2020)

My snow has melted, after yesterdays' rain. 
t may turn a tad colder,
but will become sunny for the near term.
Should be around 5C by the weekend.


----------



## mybike (18 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Its got a good wind behind it thats blowing it horizontal, or you're traveling at a great rate of knots and it appears to be horizontal.



I never cycle that fast.

In other news my mother decided to wander around at 4am.


----------



## mybike (18 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I seem to have developed a really chesty cough.
> 
> On the upsides, that archive of old stock car photos that I stumbled across last night... Well, I've hit paydirt. Happy Reynard.



Have you had any contact with china, cups saucers & the like, lately?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Feb 2020)

Grandkids here today as it's Half Term.. 

They are having a 'poke pinch push you started it' kind of day. 

Fortunately, my hair is very short, thus hard to pull out!


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Frosty along by the old swimming pool



Is it frosty by your new swimming pool as well?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> T'was a fellow from down south that recorded it.



Of course, to the locals it isn't noteworthy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2020)

Back from the Interview in Rottweil, which it turns out is a _very _nice place.

Two calls to make tomorrow...


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2020)

Only I can go to the Co-op for a lemon and come back with a job lot of yellow stickered tea bags... 

Anyways, cough seems to have subsided after hacking out a large quantity of goo overnight.

Time to settle down to do a spot of painting.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back from the Interview in Rottweil, which it turns out is a _very _nice place.
> 
> Two calls to make tomorrow...



Fingers, toes and paws crossed for you xxx Might make it a bit difficult to paint, though...


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> Have you had any contact with china, cups saucers & the like, lately?



Well, there's plenty in my crockery cupboard...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Fingers, toes and paws crossed for you xxx Might make it a bit difficult to paint, though...



Thanks. Tomorrows calls are to an organisation in Tübingen, and one in Freudenstadt.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back from the Interview in Rottweil, which it turns out is a _very _nice place.
> 
> Two calls to make tomorrow...


How do you think you got on? Was it a job you were interested in?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> How do you think you got on? Was it a job you were interested in?



Pretty well, I don't know what they'll offer me yet, it depends what contracts they get from the employment agency. They have branch workshops as well so there may be something going there.

There are several applicants, including people who worked in technical jobs in the car industry and are looking for a new career, I have an advantage because the Employment agency often puts a condition that an Occupational Therapist must be employed on a project they are financing.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Pretty well, I don't know what they'll offer me yet, it depends what contracts they get from the employment agency. They have branch workshops as well so there may be something going there.
> 
> There are several applicants, including people who worked in technical jobs in the car industry and are looking for a new career, I have an advantage because the Employment agency often puts a condition that an Occupational Therapist must be employed on a project they are financing.


Fingers crossed for you, especially as you liked the area too in case you have to move home.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is it frosty by your new swimming pool as well?



Not sure as that is on the opposite side of town


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2020)

The painting now resembles something that actually looks like a dirty, mucky rally car on a wet muddy road.

Light's gone, so time to knock off for a  and a biskit.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2020)

Oh, and I will have to buy a rigger paint brush when I go into town on Thursday.

I don't have one and I need one to do some detail work.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2020)

My head went away for a while but has come back again. . I have taken some parrots .


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Fingers crossed for you, especially as you liked the area too in case you have to move home.



Thanks. I forgot to mention that I _may _have got a bit excited when talking about the work I did at my last organisation. Fortunately my interviewer was also very excited about what they are doing so I think I got away with it.

Will try to be more boring in future.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and I will have to buy a rigger paint brush when I go into town on Thursday.
> 
> I don't have one and I need one to do some detail work.



What's one of those?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2020)

What's up with the search function ?  
My head isn't doing my mood any good and when I type in something and it comes up with no results it doesn't help ! Especially if I Google it and CC comes up !


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 Feb 2020)

I feel your pain ( I don't really) I have just nipped to the shop to get a box of 16 Parrots!!! for the wife


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> What's one of those?



A brush to do very long, fine lines. They look like this:


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> A brush to do very long, fine lines. They look like this:
> 
> View attachment 505162


Could you do 4 very long fine lines with those? 🤔


----------



## raleighnut (18 Feb 2020)

We've got Thunder and Lightning here


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Feb 2020)

raleighnut said:


> We've got Thunder and Lightning here


Are you very, very frightened? Galileo, Galileo, Galileo... Figaro...


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2020)

When you get home to find a big box in the hallway from Hope Technology of Barnoldswick. 











Containing a spare tyre for my son's car.


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2020)

PS someone had re-used the box..


----------



## Jenkins (18 Feb 2020)

Having the afternoon free after my brother in law's father's funeral, I decided to cut the grass - it's the first time that I can remember needing to do it this early in the year. I now have 4 charity sacks full of grass clipping to take to the recycling centre on Thiursday (it's closed on Wednesdays).

I then had to cut back the Fuschias as the ones in the front garden have started to bud out and those in the back garden were showing full leaf growth, so that was another sack ful, and there's still the lavender bushes to do...


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2020)

Full of snot again.  Will have to take some parrots in a bit to stave off the faceache.

Mind, I do have a nice big mug of honey and lemon  - at least that will soothe my sore throat.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Full of snot again.  Will have to take some parrots in a bit to stave off the faceache.
> 
> Mind, I do have a nice big mug of honey and lemon  - at least that will soothe my sore throat.


Try some ice cream, roundabout now, when you'll be doing very little


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2020)

White sack and black bin bags out for the morn.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Try some ice cream, roundabout now, when you'll be doing very little



Don't have any. And at this time of night, can't be arsed to go out for some.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> White sack and black bin bags out for the morn.



That's general waste, I assume, plus what else?


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2020)

Parrots taken. I'm off to bed.

Just want to sleep tonight, no really realistic dreams, the sort you wake up from and it just leaves you feeling so aaaaargh. It *was* a lovely dream though...


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's general waste, I assume, plus what else?


General waste goes in the blue bags,* which replaced the black bags. Or it should, if we had the blue bags.

White sack is clear plastics only, but nothing "contaminated" by raw meat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks. Tomorrows calls are to an organisation in Tübingen, and one in Freudenstadt.


You're a ways south of where my Mothers' people came from. (Wasserlos-Alzenau-over by Frankfurt)


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Having the afternoon free after my brother in law's father's funeral, I decided to cut the grass - it's the first time that I can remember needing to do it this early in the year. I now have 4 charity sacks full of grass clipping to take to the recycling centre on Thiursday (it's closed on Wednesdays).
> 
> I then had to cut back the Fuschias as the ones in the front garden have started to bud out and those in the back garden were showing full leaf growth, so that was another sack ful, and there's still the lavender bushes to do...


I had snow on the ground here until yesterday. Leaves? I've forgotten what those look like.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2020)

Looks a nice start to the day , if I had been awake early enough I could have done a few miles


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2020)

Morning. 
I'm feeling shattered and out of breath this morning. I have put the dustbin out but don't feel like doing much else for a while .
There was a pretty orange sunrise earlier but it has now all clouded over .


----------



## Shut Up Legs (19 Feb 2020)

I was reading a post in an Australian cycling forum just now, in which a cyclist described a particularly nasty case of road rage by a motorist towards him, and suddenly I felt very stressed and upset. Even reading about incidents like this affects me quite a bit, now. I'm beginning to think there's something wrong with me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I was reading a post in an Australian cycling forum just now, in which a cyclist described a particularly nasty case of road rage by a motorist towards him, and suddenly I felt very stressed and upset. Even reading about incidents like this affects me quite a bit, now. I'm beginning to think there's something wrong with me.



Not necessarily, it could be just that you have a lot of empathy.

I have a trait known as sensory processing sensitivity, shared to some level or other by an estimated 15-20% of the population, so I tend to empathise strongly with other people's emotions. I can't even watch movies without being overwhelmed. There's nothing _wrong _with this, in fact it also has advantages, but it can make life difficult.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Looks a nice start to the day , if I had been awake early enough I could have done a few miles


It was and I was for 13.5 miles. Just a pity that they were the morning commute to work.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back from the Interview in Rottweil, which it turns out is a _very _nice place.
> 
> Two calls to make tomorrow...



Calls made. First one says they will probably get funding but not until June, showing that the Job Centre in Germany is as dopey as it's British counterpart.

Next question: do I restart a dormant application with an organisation in Freiburg?  I wasn't rushing because it's a pretty expensive place to live but on the other hand it's a very bike friendly place, has good public transport, and I can get a lof of fun by using their flag on my bike...


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Calls made. First one says they will probably get funding but not until June, showing that the Job Centre in Germany is as dopey as it's British counterpart.
> 
> Next question: do I restart a dormant application with an organisation in Freiburg?  I wasn't rushing because it's a pretty expensive place to live but on the other hand it's a very bike friendly place, has good public transport, and I can get a lof of fun by using their flag on my bike...


I called them The Nearly Earning Centre.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I was reading a post in an Australian cycling forum just now, in which a cyclist described a particularly nasty case of road rage by a motorist towards him, and suddenly I felt very stressed and upset. Even reading about incidents like this affects me quite a bit, now. I'm beginning to think there's something wrong with me.



Take up MTB riding. Just watch out for speeding Roo's, snakes on the trail, and big bitey spiders (OK the little ones are the nasty ones). All we have to worry about in the UK is dog walkers on extending leads (not the dog).


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Calls made. First one says they will probably get funding but not until June, showing that the Job Centre in Germany is as dopey as it's British counterpart.
> 
> Next question: do I restart a dormant application with an organisation in Freiburg?  I wasn't rushing because it's a pretty expensive place to live but on the other hand it's a very bike friendly place, has good public transport, and I can get a lof of fun by using their flag on my bike...


Very apt flag, indeed!


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I was reading a post in an Australian cycling forum just now, in which a cyclist described a particularly nasty case of road rage by a motorist towards him, and suddenly I felt very stressed and upset. Even reading about incidents like this affects me quite a bit, now. I'm beginning to think there's something wrong with me.


N'owt wrong with that or you. I get very upset at this sort of thing and other injustices as I perceive them. I no longer read or watch video about cycling accidents or road rage events, too many negative vibes. Don't beat yourself up over it, as AndyinGermany says, it's perfectly normal.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2020)

I've been for a job interview for a part time role. I wonder if I'll get it.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2020)

A bit less snotified today.

Spent the morning sawing and hauling logs and gathering kindling before the rain came in. I finished just as it started raining.

Storm Dennis brought down two large ash trees right at the back of the garden. I only went in there to retrieve a dangling helium balloon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Feb 2020)

Four weeks until our primary elections. I still have not chosen a presidential candidate.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2020)

I just want to sleep today. How many to Christmas ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I just want to sleep today. How many to Christmas ?


310


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2020)

MrsPete and I were nearly twirlies this morning! Fortunately, the bus arrived at 09.31..... Phew! 
We did have to cut it fine, though, as our connecting bus (the X47) departed at 09.49


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2020)

Ladies and gentlemen.

Allow me to introduce you to my ...

“Eleventh Thousand and One Hundred and Eleventh” post.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> Allow me to introduce you to my ...
> 
> “Eleventh Thousand and One Hundred and Eleventh” post.



Sounds very Bilbo Baggins-ish...


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2020)

Done painting for the day. Light has gone, and so has my concentration. Been doing some really fiddly bits i.e. all the windows, driver & co-driver plus all the reflections and stuff.

Barring a few minor bits of shading and detail on the bodywork - which have to wait until I've gone to town tomorrow to buy a rigger brush, the car is just about done. Then it's just finishing off the figures in the background and spiky bush thing in the foreground.

Really pleased with it. Next project chosen - I'll be going short oval racing...


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2020)

Oh, and it's time for a  and a smackerel of something...


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I just want to sleep today. How many to Christmas ?


7421 hours, 55 minutes & 2 seconds, approximately.

At the time of posting this


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> Allow me to introduce you to my ...
> 
> “Eleventh Thousand and One Hundred and Eleventh” post.


Four Aces!


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Feb 2020)

I steamed some hamburgers for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I steamed some hamburgers for lunch.


Any good?


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2020)

I have chocolate cake.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have chocolate cake.


I have chocolate, Dairy Milk, Caramel and Galaxy!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Ladies and gentlemen.
> 
> Allow me to introduce you to my ...
> 
> “Eleventh Thousand and One Hundred and Eleventh” post.


What, only "31" ?


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> I have chocolate, Dairy Milk, Caramel and Galaxy!



I don't have chocolate cake.

It was one that was given to me and it's rather 

For the offence of insulting my taste buds, it has been sentenced to being detained in the green wheelie bin.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any good?


Of course. It is the best way to cook them. If I am considering cheese, it is the best way to a cheeseburger.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2020)

Anyways, time for bed.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I don't have chocolate cake.
> 
> It was one that was given to me and it's rather
> 
> For the offence of insulting my taste buds, it has been sentenced to being detained in the green wheelie bin.


I'm down to the Caramel and Galaxy, 180g each.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for bed.


East Riding of Yorkshire?


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2020)

Hey, I heard you first time! 

I know I'm hard of hearing, but...


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> East Riding of Yorkshire?



Bedfordshire. It's closer.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Bedfordshire. It's closer.


The Land of Nod is in the East Riding though.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2020)

Another day of wind blowing past the house today .

Green bin day here .


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Feb 2020)

The lurgy is doing the rounds at work folk are dropping like flies-now it is my turn-I sound like Barry White


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2020)

Another letter saying "no". In this case I'm happy about it as I really didn't want to work for that company anyway; I'd done an internship there and while my team were great the manager was known for being exceptionally controlling and to have a choleric disposition which led him to explode at the slightest problem. Also, the team interviewing me didn't seem to have a clue what they wanted.

The commute would have been a right pain as well.

All in all, a good result...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2020)

After much dithering, I called an organisation in Freiburg.

They can't find the person I need to talk to...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2020)

Ooooh, in other news, I may have to vacuum the living room later today.


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Feb 2020)

Either I'm pregnant  or I have worms  but all I want to do today is eat. I know I've been hitting the gym more this week, schools are still shut, but Henry viii didn't eat as much as I have today.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2020)

Morning it is grey damp and windy here .
Not sure what I'll be doing today . I feel like I've been trampled on .


----------



## Phaeton (20 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> They can't find the person I need to talk to...


Have they sent out a search party?


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2020)

I was watching a film om my tablet last night, Dragon Blade, I got to the end and the big fight between the good guy and the bad guy, then suddenly thought "I've seen this" , yes it was the second time I've seen this film, normally I'm very good at remembering what I've watched but I'd forgotten this one..


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Have they sent out a search party?



Apparently he's been located "in a meeting" and they will pass on my request to call me back.

How much do you want to bet he'll call in the 10 minutes I'm collecting Beautiful Daughter from Kindergarten?


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2020)

cookiemonster said:


> Either I'm pregnant  or I have worms  but all I want to do today is eat. I know I've been hitting the gym more this week, schools are still shut, but Henry viii didn't eat as much as I have today.


Twins maybe!!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> I was watching a film om my tablet last night, Dragon Blade, I got to the end and the big fight between the good guy and the bad guy, then suddenly thought "I've seen this" , yes it was the second time I've seen this film, normally I'm very good at remembering what I've watched but I'd forgotten this one..


Was it that memorable ?


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Was it that memorable ?



obviously not, it wasn't a bad film, it just wasn't a classic.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ooooh, in other news, I may have to vacuum the living room later today.


I did that about half an hour ago. I even did under the rug.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I did that about half an hour ago. I even did under the rug.



I've cleaned both the food cupboard and the fridge this morning.


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Feb 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I did that about half an hour ago. I even did under the rug.



I can’t do rugs or carpets, I sneeze non-stop.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Feb 2020)

Still waiting to hear back from the garage when our car will be ready. Took it in at 8AM on Tuesday for a service and issues with the gear interlock (for reverse) not springing back properly when moving into neutral, and the engine over-revving occasionally. Rang them yesterday about 4PM to find out when it would be done by (told would get a phone call) and still waiting. I have two kids and a wife with cabin fever as we only have the one car and no one fancies cycling in the pouring rain (of course, it'll be me that walks for 25 minutes in the rain to collect the car, but then I'll be very glad to get out the house!).


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2020)

I got the job!!dead chuffed actually.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I got the job!!dead chuffed actually.


Hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I got the job!!dead chuffed actually.




Well done!


----------



## Jenkins (20 Feb 2020)

Lavender bushes cut back this morning, total of six sacks of garden rubbish taken to the recycling centre.

I can tell it's half term round here as all I can hear are my neighbour's three grandchildren screaming the walls down.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I got the job!!dead chuffed actually.


Fantastic! Very pleased for you!


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I got the job!!dead chuffed actually.



Congratulations, I'm glad it's what you want...


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hope you enjoy yourself.





dave r said:


> Well done!





LeetleGreyCells said:


> Fantastic! Very pleased for you!





Andy in Germany said:


> Congratulations, I'm glad it's what you want...



Thanks folks, I was bit ambivalent about it on the way to the interview but when they told me what the job was for and about I got very interested in it, it's just part time but that is all I want.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Thanks folks, I was bit ambivalent about it on the way to the interview but when they told me what the job was for and about I got very interested in it, it's just part time but that is all I want.


As long as it's good for you that is the main thing


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Thanks folks, I was bit ambivalent about it on the way to the interview but when they told me what the job was for and about I got very interested in it, it's just part time but that is all I want.



Just after replying I got an email from an organisation in Freudenstadt inviting me to an interview; I only applied yesterday and they want me next week. The job description say I'd be working with "small groups, occupational therapy, cognitive training, assistance in occupational rehabilitation, and creative workshops" which could be pretty much what I'm trained to do, or it could be something I barely recognise. We shall see.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just after replying I got an email from an organisation in Freudenstadt inviting me to an interview; I only applied yesterday and they want me next week. The job description say I'd be working with "small groups, occupational therapy, cognitive training, assistance in occupational rehabilitation, and creative workshops" which could be pretty much what I'm trained to do, or it could be something I barely recognise. We shall see.


Good luck, I hope it’s what you’re after. I’ll be driving and and assisting in activities for For visually impaired people. It’s way out of my comfort zone, I’m looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just after replying I got an email from an organisation in Freudenstadt inviting me to an interview; I only applied yesterday and they want me next week. The job description say I'd be working with "small groups, occupational therapy, cognitive training, assistance in occupational rehabilitation, and creative workshops" which could be pretty much what I'm trained to do, or it could be something I barely recognise. We shall see.



And now I just had a call inviting me to an interview near Freiburg in two weeks. This looks a good place and happens to be right next to one of the most cycle friendly cities in Germany.

I'm going to be busy over the next 14 days...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Good luck, I hope it’s what you’re after. I’ll be driving and and assisting in activities for For visually impaired people. It’s way out of my comfort zone, I’m looking forward to the challenge.



Thanks. Your work sounds interesting too. I've had a few visually impaired people in my internships, in fact I worked with one lad for my first exam. He also was 90% deaf, and of Turkish background, so between his Turkish German + deafness and my English German we had a lot of fun communicating. 

He was sent to where I worked because he had "Learning difficulties"; yeah right. He could work out how to use the tools, including power tools, by touching them: I'd give him a power tool (unplugged, obviously) and he'd look at it with his one working (20%) eye and poke it or twist things, and three minutes later he could operate it.

"Learning difficulties" my bottom.

I think you'll have fun in your job. What activities will you be doing?


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks. Your work sounds interesting too. I've had a few visually impaired people in my internships, in fact I worked with one lad for my first exam. He also was 90% deaf, and of Turkish background, so between his Turkish German + deafness and my English German we had a lot of fun communicating.
> 
> He was sent to where I worked because he had "Learning difficulties"; yeah right. He could work out how to use the tools, including power tools, by touching them: I'd give him a power tool (unplugged, obviously) and he'd look at it with his one working (20%) eye and poke it or twist things, and three minutes later he could operate it.
> 
> ...


Various activities including but not limited to, tennis, running, bowling, and my fave cycling with a tandem.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2020)

Am I mad for being ridiculously happy at buying a giant bottle of authentic Thai chilli sauce on the market this morning? 

In other mundanities, I also bought a rigger brush in the art shop and have already used it.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2020)

Will raise a  and keep pawsies crossed for @Andy in Germany & @EltonFrog - hope it works out well for both of you xxx


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Thanks folks, I was bit ambivalent about it on the way to the interview but when they told me what the job was for and about I got very interested in it, it's just part time but that is all I want.


Prime Minestrone ?


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Prime Minestrone ?


Eh? Wha’?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2020)

I think my daughter's after something. She just told me I look exactly the same as I do in this recently recovered photo...


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think my daughter's after something. She just told me I look exactly the same as I do in this recently recovered photo...
> View attachment 505420


School uniform still fits you then!


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2020)

Bowl of vegetable soup and a sausage sandwich for supper while listening to Olympiakos v Arsenal.

Arsenal won 1-0. Return leg at the Emirates next week.

Will sort out my judge's specials for Saturday in a bit - just a few little parcels of treats, posh food and some toy mice.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Feb 2020)

It stopped raining around 6pm and May actually have a dry day tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2020)

Anyone round  Doncaster way this morning, approx 03:27:41.5?

If so, did the earth move for you?


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2020)

Right, that's my specials sorted for Saturday. Four parcels each with a pouch of posh food, some treat sticks, a ping pong ball and a catnip mouse.

Time to make myself a nice


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's my specials sorted for Saturday. Four parcels each with a pouch of posh food, some treat sticks, a ping pong ball and a catnip mouse.
> 
> Time to make myself a nice


What"ll the cats be having?


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I got the job!!dead chuffed actually.


Well done. Best of luck!


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> What"ll the cats be having?



The girls had a pouch of Gourmet Mon Petit each.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2020)

Anyways, beddy byes for me. Have to be up early to do my CP volunteering.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, beddy byes for me. Have to be up early to do my CP volunteering.


Enjoy the catnip. 
Sarnies are what I'd have taken though.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2020)

Time to get some miles in good night


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2020)

Good morning. A couple of of cycling based errands to run this morning, so naturally there's a severe weather warning out.

Ho hum...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Feb 2020)

Now we have the car back, I'll be taking my son out today (as it's half term). We're off to Warhammer World in Nottingham so he can see the exhibition (for the third/fourth time?) and he wants to pick up a couple of models for his army. He'll no doubt need a few pots of paint too. It's much better than his usual hobbies of playing video games or watching other people play video games on YouTube (- I really don't understand this latter one; maybe it's a sign I'm getting older).


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Four parcels each with a pouch of posh food, some treat sticks, a ping pong ball and a catnip mouse.


I'm on the hunt for extra strong toys. Molly eventually rips toys to shreds and starts eating them!

She loved these and they are good for keeping the teeth clean, but the tails were chewed off and swallowed within the first hour or so, then the rest got gradually shredded. I'm scared she comes to harm swallowing stuff 


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Petstages-327-Catnip-Chew-Mice/dp/B000HHQ74O?ref_=ast_bbp_dp


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Time to get some miles in good night



Back after 17 miles of harmony no better way to start the day


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2020)

Morning . It is grey out but dry .
I'm feeling sleepy!


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Feb 2020)

There is a male pheasant roosting on my right hand gatepost.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Feb 2020)

London next Wednesday already not looking forward to it


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2020)

Meeting with the tax advisor; I feel much better now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2020)

-11C here this morning, but getting warmer, 
before it gets colder again next week about this time.
Our Canadian friends keep importing 
this cold air to us.
It will be quite welcome, come summer.


----------



## Kryton521 (21 Feb 2020)

Waiting in for the courier bringing my stuff from Amazon


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2020)

I've been taking part in an episode of Das Boot this morning! I discovered that our engine room was flooding ! 
I traced the leak to some pipes behind our washing machine. It must have sprung a leak during the last depth charge attack !
It was sabotage!  One of the compression joints wasn't made properly ! I'm going to have to get some new gas so that I can solder some new pipework in .


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've been taking part in an episode of Das Boot this morning! I discovered that our engine room was flooding !
> I traced the leak to some pipes behind our washing machine. It must have sprung a leak during the last depth charge attack !
> It was sabotage!  One of the compression joints wasn't made properly ! I'm going to have to get some new gas so that I can solder some new pipework in .



I think you've used most of your monthly allowance of exclamation marks in that one post @Illaveago .


----------



## Phaeton (21 Feb 2020)

Once moved a pipe when taking our old boiler out, the soldered joint just came apart it had never been soldered, but it had never leaked!


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2020)

That's my CP volunteering done. Have photos of all the new fosters, which I'll then put up on the website.

Going to have my lunch in a bit, and then this afternoon I need to get my gubbins in order for tomorrow's judging engagement. And hopefully I can finish my painting. I'll also need to top up the log bins, as I don't want to be doing that when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Enjoy the catnip.
> Sarnies are what I'd have taken though.



Actually, fresh catnip makes a very nice tea. Just don't try drinking it in the close proximity of cats. DAMHIKT


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm on the hunt for extra strong toys. Molly eventually rips toys to shreds and starts eating them!
> 
> She loved these and they are good for keeping the teeth clean, but the tails were chewed off and swallowed within the first hour or so, then the rest got gradually shredded. I'm scared she comes to harm swallowing stuff
> 
> ...




Have you tried the Kong ones? They're pretty sturdy. The Yeeeow catnip toys are made from canvas, so might be worth a punt.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Feb 2020)

I've just read '200 facts that prove the Earth is flat' ...I'm still convinced it's a sphere.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2020)

I had to crawl behind the washing machine to solder in a short piece of pipe. I was there ages trying to melt the solder . Eventually the whole section came off . It's a good job I bought a new T piece as the old one came away with it . Just having a  before trying to connect the pipework back up.
Oh . I found a load of these things behind the washing machine !!!!!!!!!!!. Do they belong to anyone ?


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2020)

Weekend looks like a wash out, like last weekend, the one before it and the one before that, and so on. How to eat brake pads on an MTB in 15 miles.  Was going to do some car fettling, but it's going to be too wet.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Feb 2020)

Just ordered some custom mud flaps from these guys.

https://rawmudflap.uk/gallery/


----------



## postman (21 Feb 2020)

Ok i am back,what has been going on.Been in Hunmanby visiting 92 year old Ernie.This visit was a bit difficult.When i go he cancels his caring team so we can go out if we can.Well he was not well,and it turned out i became his carer for the week.Did a little bit of cooking nothing big so i a not bragging,made breakfast,washed,did some diy jobs.Helped him get dressed and undressed applied medication to his back a pain gel,made sure he took his meds,actually i gave them too him,he is getting forgetful.Picked him off his bedroom floor twice as he fell off the bed,how i don't know i was in the next bedroom,picked him off the landing floor and also called the Doctor as he needed treatment for a bleed.Even this morning with only 30 mins to go ,my bus runs one an hour and i needed that bus for my train connection ,i was on the phone again asking for Doctors advice.a bit of a 'heavy' visit this one.But this is what friendship is about.


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

@postman, Ernie is a lucky guy to have a friend like you


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

@postman, Ernie is a lucky guy to have a friend like you


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

@postman Ernie is a lucky guy to have a friend like you


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

no idea why that posted four times


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> no idea why that posted four times



Four? I can only see it in triplicate...


----------



## roadrash (21 Feb 2020)

I see 4 ……. checked again and see three, think I am losing the plot altogether


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2020)

Not a lot happening today really, I tidied up some paperwork, registered my remaining bikes on Bike Register, went for a ride to the little Sainsbury’s for some custard. That’s about it.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2020)

I have sorted out my white coat and judging gubbins, all batteries that need to be charged have been charged, clean clobber is laid out for the morning, venue address fed into the satnav and have sorted out a packup.

I've also finished the painting I've been working on, and Madam Poppy has just come for a cuddle.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Feb 2020)

I really can't recommend having a mouse corpse as a housemate.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2020)

Not doing much this evening either. I do have ☕ though.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I really can't recommend having a mouse corpse as a housemate.


Viking Funeral?


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2020)

I have a


----------



## slowmotion (21 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Viking Funeral?


I'll have to find The Departed first. I ordered a £3.29 inspection mirror from Ebay which should be able to fit through the downlighter holes in the plasterboard ceiling so I should be able to peek into the cavity.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TELESCOP...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Meanwhile, I'm just opening the windows to disperse the deeply unpleasant smell.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I'll have to find The Departed first. I ordered a £3.29 inspection mirror from Ebay which should be able to fit through the downlighter holes in the plasterboard ceiling so I should be able to peek into the cavity.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TELESCOP...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm just opening the windows to disperse the deeply unpleasant smell.


You certain it's only the one?


----------



## slowmotion (21 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> You certain it's only the one?


I'm reasonably sure that it's the only dead one. Lord knows how many live ones there are. None I hope.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I'm reasonably sure that it's the only dead one. Lord knows how many live ones there are. None I hope.


Hopefully you got the lot, if there was more than one live one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've been taking part in an episode of Das Boot this morning! I discovered that our engine room was flooding !
> I traced the leak to some pipes behind our washing machine. It must have sprung a leak during the last depth charge attack !
> It was sabotage!  One of the compression joints wasn't made properly ! I'm going to have to get some new gas so that I can solder some new pipework in .


I was thinking of going to see U-505 in Chicago. I'll post here if I get there this spring.
As for plumbing...
https://www.warhistoryonline.com/featured/u-1206-sub-sunk-dump-on-toilet.html


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2020)

roadrash said:


> no idea why that posted four times


You can say that again!


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2020)

Morning.
It is looking grey and horrible out . 
I think I will make another  soon .


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2020)

Grey and horrid here too. Work later


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2020)

Well I have made another  but the weather is still horrible. In fact it looks worse now.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2020)

Still blowing a hooley here 
Must get up I have a bike being collected soon


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Well I have made another  but the weather is still horrible. In fact it looks worse now.


You shouldn't have made that cuppa!


----------



## Kryton521 (22 Feb 2020)

Howling yet another gale, {S. Wales. Bridgend.} not cycling in this, I'm 100 kg and find myself being blown off the road and even worse across the road into oncoming traffic.
Think I'll look at You Tube for waxing my chain........ And make some bread.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2020)

Windy here but bright at the moment. Think this is beef goulash weather. 

Need to pop to the chemist to collect my sons new prescription for his new blood glucose meter, as he has a new insulin pump. Only a year late.


----------



## postman (22 Feb 2020)

My word i am glad i am home from Hunmanby,today is really windy.Some of the fields in North Yorkshire around York and towards Scarborough are mini lakes.There are two coming towards Leeds if they join over the tracks the line will be out of use.Two fields seperated by the rail line and banking.There is a lot of water that will take some getting shut of.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2020)

Okay, do I take my bike to the job interview next month?

In favour:

The interview location is about 3k from the railway station. I could get a tram, which runs every 8 minutes from the station to a stop not that far from the place I'll be interviewed in 7 minutes, but I have to find said tram, then find the way from the tram stop to the interview.
With 30 min from the train arriving to the interview appointment, that means a rush to the tram and a rush to find the interview.

On a bike, it also takes 8 min, along largely traffic free streets, but I can start straight away and ride straight there. I have a map and I'm pretty sure I won't get lost.

I'd be travelling on the tram in rush hour.

Freiburg is known as very cycling friendly and the route is mostly on cycleways or traffic free routes.

Against:

I'll spend the day in another town so I'll need a lift there and back. If I don't take the bike, I can probably get a lift straight back to the main station for my train. If I do take the bike, I'll need to go to the office again, and then to the station.

I'll need to schlep the bike all the way there and back, including at least one change of train: this means steps.

I get a free ticket on the tram in Freiburg, but carrying the bike will add to my train fare.

Cycling in rush hour.


----------



## fossyant (22 Feb 2020)

Goulash cooked and eaten. Enough for at least another 8 portions still in the pan.


----------



## carlosfandangus (22 Feb 2020)

Just showed my daughter the way to get the milk out of a coconut, the one soft eye of the three, then cracked it in half with the back of my "frog" ex army machete.


----------



## Ripple (22 Feb 2020)

One of these strange days at work. 

I will do 27 hours of work (3 different shifts in 3 different places) with only 3 hours breaks in total among them. 

I still enjoy my job!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2020)

Another grey damp and windy day here


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, do I take my bike to the job interview next month?
> 
> In favour:
> 
> ...


Never rush to a job interview. Even worse, don't be late. On yer bike. Set out early, arrive early. If German Germans are like German - Americans, they'll appreciate you all the more for showing up a minute or two early. Shows initiative and organization. My information may be 170 years or so out of date. Most German-Americans in my area came over in about 1848, after the failure of democratic reforms, the Badenweiler Revolt, and the Frankfurt Parliament. The American railroads, looking for people to pioneer the west, found attentive ears among the disaffected.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2020)

It’s better to be 20 minutes early than 1 minute late.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2020)

Morning !
Just about !
Been a bit busy .
I think the sun is trying to come out .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2020)

Arrive the day before and show them you are really keen !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2020)

We watched Bargain Hunt earlier this afternoon and watched 4 teams make large losses at an auction . Some of the prices were ridiculously low and we wondered if the auction house survived !


----------



## postman (23 Feb 2020)

You can say anything you like about me today.I won't hear most of it.I have lost/put down/misplaced one of my hearing aids.I have had the place upside down,still cannot find it.So tomorrow a grovelling phone call the the surgery to try and blag a replacement.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2020)

postman said:


> You can say anything you like about me today.I won't hear most of it.I have lost/put down/misplaced one of my hearing aids.I have had the place upside down,still cannot find it.So tomorrow a grovelling phone call the the surgery to try and blag a replacement.


Down the back of the settee?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2020)

Meanwhile on Jupiter just 3 days ago


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2020)

I may have purchased a new bicycle today.


----------



## gbb (23 Feb 2020)

Just scanning through the TV and saw Dr Who is on...with the Cybermen.
As a youngster in the late 60s, early 70s...the cybermen used to sh1t me up....I mean seriously.
If I needed the loo while it was on, I'd run upstairs, pee as fast as I could then tear downstairs , frightened to death


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Another grey damp and windy day here



What’s it like outside?


----------



## Jenkins (23 Feb 2020)

It's quite surprising how much you can get done when the weather's miserable and cycling is curtailed. There was even time to improve the aerodynamics on all of my bikes with a simple tool...


Spoiler: Aerodynamic aid


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> What’s it like outside?



What the house or ??


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2020)

gbb said:


> Just scanning through the TV and saw Dr Who is on...with the Cybermen.
> As a youngster in the late 60s, early 70s...the cybermen used to sh1t me up....I mean seriously.
> If I needed the loo while it was on, I'd run upstairs, pee as fast as I could then tear downstairs , frightened to death


Not Dr Who and the Cider Men ?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2020)

I have been trying to wrap a box up in cardboard for posting. Schrodie has been helping me ! . I cut the cardboard into two pieces and gave him one ,but he decided that mine was much nicer ! 
I eventually managed to finish it without his help .
I thought that I would wind down by watching the BBC Agatha Christie Pale Horse . I watched a couple of minutes of it before switching off. I couldn't stand the going back and forth bits . Didn't they learn from the War of the World's fiasco !


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Not Dr Who and the Cider Men ?


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I have been trying to wrap a box up in cardboard for posting. Schrodie has been helping me ! . I cut the cardboard into two pieces and gave him one ,but he decided that mine was much nicer !
> I eventually managed to finish it without his help .
> I thought that I would wind down by watching the BBC Agatha Christie Pale Horse . I watched a couple of minutes of it before switching off. I couldn't stand the going back and forth bits . Didn't they learn from the War of the World's fiasco !


We watched it last week, utter utter shite.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> We watched it last week, utter utter shite.


That's what I thought! I don't mind a " Who Dunnit ? " But In would like to know what's going !


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Feb 2020)

I had some vegetarian garlic sausage on a butty about 2 hours ago. I feel . I keep tasting the very strong garlic taste. Surely it must be flavouring and not real garlic for it to be so strong? My fridge stinks of the stuff. I don't mind the smell,just the aftertaste.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2020)

Morning all guess what.... It's rainingand set to for most of the day

Happy Monday


----------



## Kryton521 (24 Feb 2020)

Yet another howling bloody gale and weather warnings! DO I get the rollers out again? For the bike not my hair! The hair blew away years ago. Seriously over this shyte weather! 

I had to get my chain out of it's overnight soak in petrol. Didn't fancy doing it outdoors in this weather...... Wish I had. Strong smell of petrol in the air now!


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all guess what.... It's rainingand set to for most of the day
> 
> Happy Monday



Looks about the same here. Fortunately the Bakfiets has a cover so Beautiful Daughter will remain dry and warm on the way to Kindy.

Unfortunately I don't fit under the cover as well, but that's what leather Akubra hats were made for...


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2020)

Morning . It is grey out but dry .
We could have done without the surprise that was awaiting me this morning. The kitchen was covered in black feathers. 
Schrodie the culprit was nowhere to be seen ! He eventually turned up wanting cuddles. I didn't give him any as he was a bad boy. 
I assumed that he had taken the bird out . A little while later I noticed a worried Schrodie staring towards the back door. I went to investigate! I saw a very tatty looking Blackbird flapping around . I tried to catch it but it flew over my head and ended up being chased by Schrodie. I managed to get Schrodie and locked him in the living room . 
It is amazing how a bird can hide when it wants to . The bird eventually escaped to freedom . We couldn't catch it.
The clean up operation was next .


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2020)

Two cups of tea this morning, I watched the end of Bargain Hunt, complete train crash this episode. Frankie-Two-Chews is asleep on my lap. She doesn’t yet know that she has to go to the V.E.T., later this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning . It is grey out but dry .
> We could have done without the surprise that was awaiting me this morning. The kitchen was covered in black feathers.
> Schrodie the culprit was nowhere to be seen ! He eventually turned up wanting cuddles. I didn't give him any as he was a bad boy.
> I assumed that he had taken the bird out . A little while later I noticed a worried Schrodie staring towards the back door. I went to investigate! I saw a very tatty looking Blackbird flapping around . I tried to catch it but it flew over my head and ended up being chased by Schrodie. I managed to get Schrodie and locked him in the living room .
> ...



So glad ours is a house cat


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Feb 2020)

Raining heavily here, but only a very gentle breeze. The dogs looked out the back door and tried to run back into the living room. I did get them outside eventually. Not for long though. I don't blame them.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2020)




----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2020)

Some bad news this morning. Another of my clubmates has 'died' in his early 50's - last year was Malc, and this year Dave - he was British Best All rounder (top 5) and Manchester and District champ for many years. Died of cancer. He was apparently still winning his age group in park runs and other races up until recently. Another one gone too early.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Feb 2020)

fossyant said:


> Some bad news this morning. Another of my clubmates has 'died' in his early 50's - last year was Malc, and this year Dave - he was British Best All rounder (top 5) and Manchester and District champ for many years. Died of cancer. He was apparently still winning his age group in park runs and other races up until recently. Another one gone too early.


It’s just so sad, cancer is a complete twunt.


----------



## Ripple (24 Feb 2020)

Caught a student smoking weed in his room. Windows closed. 
The stench ...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Feb 2020)

Ripple said:


> Caught a student smoking weed in his room. Windows closed.
> The stench ...



I once had a client do that in his apartment, and only opened the door.

The landlord was not amused and called the police.

My client was most annoyed that the police were not even interested in the hydroponics system he'd built for his cannabis plant, and just took it away _without looking at how it worked_...


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2020)

I have resurfaced...

Had a lovely day judging household pets on Saturday, and cuddled some really super cats. 

But then I got roped into wrangling cats for Best in Show - hard work when you've three shows sharing the same venue. So I didn't get the chance to visit the museum in the end. 

The journey to and from the show was ghastly, as the A14 was shut at Huntingdon, and it wasn't on the travel news. The bits that they said were shut were in fact open.  So that added an extra hour on the drive each way.  So of course I was late, although I did get there before judging actually started. But it meant I had to forgo the cups of tea I need to function. 

Did my reports yesterday and had a generally quiet day.

Today I have prepared a lamb hotpot and I have put the green recycling wheelie bin out.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have resurfaced...
> 
> Had a lovely day judging household pets on Saturday, and cuddled some really super cats.
> 
> ...


*One Question*
Why's your wheelie bin require a hotpot before being put out?


----------



## Low Gear Guy (24 Feb 2020)

Probably for the last time I was referred to by a passerby as Young man'.

Admittedly, the other person was old enough to be my mother.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Feb 2020)

Low Gear Guy said:


> Probably for the last time I was referred to by a passerby as Young man'.
> 
> Admittedly, the other person was old enough to be my mother.


I still get called 'Son' by the odd copper despite me rapidly approaching 60.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> *One Question*
> Why's your wheelie bin require a hotpot before being put out?



Well, I got the hotpot and it got the peelings.


----------



## tyred (24 Feb 2020)

I am eating a Fisherman's Friend.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Feb 2020)

tyred said:


> I am eating a Fisherman's Friend.



Does the Fisherman know?


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2020)

tyred said:


> I am eating a Fisherman's Friend.





Andy in Germany said:


> Does the Fisherman know?


Does he mind?


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2020)

Right, I need sleep.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, I need sleep.


You'll be headed for Bedfordshire I take it!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2020)

It's Tuesday and all is well with the world and Donald's gone to India let's hope they keep him


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2020)

Morning.
Not again! 
I was in the kitchen making my breakfast, Schrodie came in from outside and said hello. He suddenly looked up startled and rushed over to the corner of the room . I then noticed some black feathers on the floor. I heard a cheap from behind the curtains! It was a Blackbird again !
I opened the door and it flew off up the garden .

Schrodie is in the doghouse ! .


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Feb 2020)

Talks of snow..bins out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Schrodie is in the doghouse ! .



All very well, but what about the poor dog?


----------



## Lullabelle (25 Feb 2020)

Good morning all


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> All very well, but what about the poor dog?


She will miss him !

Next door have a young Greyhound . They have invented a game between them. She comes up to the fence all excited, Schrodie stands 10 feet from the fence watching her intently . All of a sudden Schrodie will rush towards the fence hissing and spitting causing the Greyhound to rush off up the garden.
They must enjoy it as they seem to do it every day .


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning



Hi. 

Made the toast this morning and then had to deal with a minor family crisis. and take Beautiful Daughter to Kindy.

Toast now like rusks.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2020)

Right, time to get ready for the interview later today...


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Right, time to get ready for the interview later today...


Break a leg...


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Feb 2020)

Morning. Good Bargain Hunt this morning, both teams Golden Gavelled.


----------



## alicat (25 Feb 2020)

My beansprouts sprouted yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Right, time to get ready for the interview later today...


Good luck !


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Right, time to get ready for the interview later today...


I hope it goes well.


----------



## Kryton521 (25 Feb 2020)

S.O.A.B. Me, not anyone else. Woke up feeling good, job interview today at 1300. Good. Put the recycling and rubbish bag out, would have loved to go for a bike ride but..... Contact lens trial at 0940 and interview this afternoon? Not risking it, but it's mild, dry and calm. No, stand firm, leave the bike for another day.
It's TUESDAY Moron!!! Recycling is Wednesday. So had to bring it all back. Getting ready for walking into town, twenty minute walk? Hammers it down with rain! Great! Get to SpecSavers....... Wrong DAY!!! Trial is Wednesday as well???

So, mundane? Bloody stupid!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> S.O.A.B. Me, not anyone else. Woke up feeling good, job interview today at 1300. Good. Put the recycling and rubbish bag out, would have loved to go for a bike ride but..... Contact lens trial at 0940 and interview this afternoon? Not risking it, but it's mild, dry and calm. No, stand firm, leave the bike for another day.
> It's TUESDAY Moron!!! Recycling is Wednesday. So had to bring it all back. Getting ready for walking into town, twenty minute walk? Hammers it down with rain! Great! Get to SpecSavers....... Wrong DAY!!! Trial is Wednesday as well???
> 
> So, mundane? Bloody stupid!


What day is the interview ?
Good luck for whenever it is !


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2020)

I was fed up with some brown parcel tape not sticking a parcel yesterday. It would stick for a few seconds and then start lifting . Must be some safety feature ! Anyway I went out and bought some of that David Attenborough's friends tape. Had a job getting it off the roll ! 

Should hold now !


----------



## Kryton521 (25 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> What day is the interview ?
> Good luck for whenever it is !


It is this afternoon, checked a rechecked. Pretty sure a good way to not get a job is to turn up a day early or worse, a day late!

And thank you, really need this for my peace of mind!


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2020)

I'm making cheese soufflé and rice for tea this evening. It's No1 daughters birthday today and it's her favourite meal. 🍴
The grandkids, obviously, will demand chopsticks as that's what you really have to eat rice with, obv..


----------



## tyred (25 Feb 2020)

My day cannot get much worse.

I went to buy a bar of Dairy Milk from the vending machine at work and in a lapse od concentration, I pressed the wrong button and got a Bounty


----------



## Kryton521 (25 Feb 2020)

tyred said:


> My day cannot get much worse.
> 
> I went to buy a bar of Dairy Milk from the vending machine at work and in a lapse od concentration, I pressed the wrong button and got a Bounty


Could have been worse. Your unwanted could of got hung up as so often happens to me with vending machines. Then you have to buy something else you don't want to get the crap you didn't want to start with!!


----------



## mybike (25 Feb 2020)

tyred said:


> I am eating a Fisherman's Friend.



I had to give them up as they were giving me nosebleeds.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Talks of snow..bins out.


4-6" here for tomorrow, but gradually.
Much more farther north.


----------



## Beebo (25 Feb 2020)

I have my first new plastic £20 today.


----------



## tyred (25 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> I had to give them up as they were giving me nosebleeds.


Thankfully they have never caused me any problems.


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2020)

It's Shrove Tuesday, so pancake batter made for later. 

Have also sliced up the last of the oranges for marmalade.


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2020)

Pawsies crossed for @Andy in Germany and @Kryton521 from everyone here chez Casa Reynard


----------



## Kryton521 (25 Feb 2020)

Beebo said:


> I have my first new plastic £20 today.



I had to give those up already. I'm too poor to qualify for them and they give me a nose bleed trying to inhale the coke & ketamine mix........


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Feb 2020)

I have things to do, but I can’t get up because Jessiethepup is asleep on my lap.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Feb 2020)

@Reynard any use? https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Cardboard-Smartphone-Film-Scanner-v2/


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Feb 2020)

I've completed the Tibetan five Himalayan salt workout level 2. Next levitation...


----------



## Kryton521 (25 Feb 2020)

In breaking, [mundane] news! The interview I feel went well. My car failed it's MOT, had it less than a year, brought from a dealer that had "MOT'd" it. So how has it got so bad in less than a year???

B/S cars!!! Sh*tty things and should all be scrapped!!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2020)

I've got the flu. I've prescribed hot toddies, Lemsips and a streaming fest of Ashes to Ashes. Alex has failed to meet up with Boris Johnson. She should consider herself lucky.


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2020)

That did not go to plan...

Had to take Lexi to the vet in an emergency. She came in from outside and was trying to reverse away from her mouth, drooling and bleeding and pawing at her face. Poor wee toot has an abscess - vet reckons it's more likely she's been bitten by a snack-on-legs rather than it being a tooth gone bad. So she's back to the vet early doors to have that cleaned out and checked, and they'll do a dental at the same time, as I'd planned to book her in for one next month anyway.


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> @Reynard any use? https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Cardboard-Smartphone-Film-Scanner-v2/



Neat idea, but 'fraid not. My flatbed scanner has a lightbox so that I can scan film and slides.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Feb 2020)

Savoury pancakes for tea.
Lemon & sugar pancakes for dessert.

stuffed full.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Savoury pancakes for tea.
> Lemon & sugar pancakes for dessert.
> 
> stuffed full.


Of what?


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Of what?


Water biscuits.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Water biscuits.



Those always sound like some kind of homeopathic remedy for incontinence.


----------



## Ripple (25 Feb 2020)

Oh dear, my day off is over


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Those always sound like some kind of homeopathic remedy for incontinence.


Oh nay, nay and thrice nay, they are yummy with a slab of butter.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2020)

Smart meters! Huh! Ours has stopped working . So what are we going to watch now ?


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Savoury pancakes for tea.
> Lemon & sugar pancakes for dessert.
> 
> stuffed full.


Same chez moi.. 👍🏼


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2020)

Back from the interview: the place looks pretty good, the team looks really good -to say I was junior with the experience in the room would be an understatement- so I'd learn lots. It's a very nice town in a very nice place.

On the flip side, the town is quite hilly and doesn't seem to have much cycling infrastructure, but does have lots of narrow busy roads. Also, they don't have a wood workshop...


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back from the interview: the place looks pretty good, the team looks really good -to say I was junior with the experience in the room would be an understatement- so I'd learn lots. It's a very nice town in a very nice place.
> 
> On the flip side, the town is quite hilly and doesn't seem to have much cycling infrastructure, but does have lots of narrow busy roads. Also, they don't have a wood workshop...



Swings & roundabouts, huh...


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2020)

Pancakes shovelled down the hatch here too. 

With butter and muscovado sugar.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Swings & roundabouts, huh...



Those too.

Next interview is in exactly a week and I've said I'll call todays place the day after.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Swings & roundabouts, huh...


Didn't think he made playground equipment!


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Didn't think he made playground equipment!



Not without a wood workshop.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Neat idea, but 'fraid not. My flatbed scanner has a lightbox so that I can scan film and slides.


Ah seemed to remember a while back you couldn't find it or was that for negatives?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Swings & roundabouts, huh...


It would be nice if all work places had swings and roundabouts. It would help to break up the monotony .


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It would be nice if all work places had swings and roundabouts. It would help to break up the monotony .


Try the revolving doors!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Try the revolving doors!


My favourite was the roundabout .


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My favourite was the roundabout .


Hang on to the handrail as the door goes round.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2020)

I had a Popeye's chicken sandwich, and some red beans and rice for dinner. Best chicken sandwich anywhere, at least in the fried classification. I go to some local fellows for full-on fried chicken. They make it when I order, and we all sit around and watch History Channel until it's done. But I usually can't get there on Friday night, they're next to a mosque. 
In American election primary news, I still haven't made up my mind on a candidate.
In snow news, it looks like maybe only 1-3 inches of snow tonight.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2020)

We had a tornado drill at work at 9 a.m. this morning, and I lost all interest in work for the rest of the day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> @Reynard any use? https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Cardboard-Smartphone-Film-Scanner-v2/


Nice Leica. Looks like a IIIg. Kind of funny to see such a nice camera in an article about a film scanner made from card-board.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Ah seemed to remember a while back you couldn't find it or was that for negatives?



I found it alright - well, I use my flatbed scanner regularly. I just couldn't remember how the lightbox worked. 

The last time I'd used it to scan film was in the summer of 2003.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2020)

Anyways, bed for me. I need to get Lexi to the vet by 9am.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2020)

And so the day begins


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> And so the day begins


Mine is about to come to an end. I've been up most of the night and it's time to go back to bed. Take care of the day for me while I'm gone.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Feb 2020)

Lord Fluffington has been out all night, he looks knackered but very pleased with himself, the joys of being a Tomcat.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2020)

Morning!
I didn't think that I'd ever admit to ever wearing a pair of designer torn jeans. Well not until this morning .
My big toe managed to find a weak spot in the knee of my Jean leg and went through !


----------



## dave r (26 Feb 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2020)

Another train crash on Bargain Hunt today, no one made any money.

I’ve got to take the doggies out now for a walk.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2020)

Schrodie didn't seem to mind being locked in the kitchen last night . He enjoyed having a cuddle before I gave him his breakfast.
We thought we would lock him in so that he couldn't attack the Blackbirds again .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Feb 2020)

It's a beautiful day outside. Until you step outdoors. Then you need your extra-thickness thermals and it doesn't seem so beautiful any more.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Another train crash on Bargain Hunt today, no one made any money.
> 
> I’ve got to take the doggies out now for a walk.


What gets me are the Road Trips where the auction houses start off at a ridiculously low price and go up in £1 ! How on earth they can justify a starting price which wouldn't cover the insertion price gets me !


----------



## Phaeton (26 Feb 2020)

On a train to London after a horrible sleepless night, why do I get so worked up about a couple of mundane meetings


----------



## Kryton521 (26 Feb 2020)

Car! Now sold for scrap/salvage. Paid £1400 last year, at about this time, online from a car yard. Failed it's MOT on so many things there is no way on this Earth that last years MOT was valid. Broken suspension coils! Brake lines corroded to the point of, "Don't drive it will you?" when I got it back. Less than 600 metres back to mine and I've emptied it, except for the half tank of fuel

Why are cars so ing s???


----------



## mybike (26 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Neat idea, but 'fraid not. My flatbed scanner has a lightbox so that I can scan film and slides.



I had an Agfa like that, was pretty good.


----------



## mybike (26 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Try the revolving doors!



See how many you can fit in at once.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> I had an Agfa like that, was pretty good.


I have an Epson V200 Photo and that also does both colour slides and negatives. One weekend I scanned about 800 slides. The slides are now in the loft and all the photos are on my other computer.

I use my scanner all the time.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2020)

I'm knackered ! I thought I would take advantage of a lull in the weather and go for a ride on my bike . I did my usual trip over to Lacock and back . It was a bit gusty but the bike was stable . I didn't like the return journey so much as most of it was into a head wind .
I found out what some people mean when they say that a certain bike makes them want to ride fast . The Clubman has that effect .
I now have to give it a wash off . At least it is sunny today .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Car! Now sold for scrap/salvage. Paid £1400 last year, at about this time, online from a car yard. Failed it's MOT on so many things there is no way on this Earth that last years MOT was valid. Broken suspension coils! Brake lines corroded to the point of, "Don't drive it will you?" when I got it back. Less than 600 metres back to mine and I've emptied it, except for the half tank of fuel
> 
> Why are cars so ing s???


What car was it ?


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2020)

Lexi is at the vets so they can sort out her mouth. One very stressed cat slave here.

But I have hauled logs, picked kindling, cooked the oranges I'd sliced for marmalade, taken pancakes to my neighbour and decanted a sack of dry cat food into airtight boxes.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> I had an Agfa like that, was pretty good.



Mine's an Epson 2540 - still going strong, although there are a few spots of mould under the scan plate. Nothing a bit of photoshopping can't solve though.


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2020)

We had a decent Canon Scanner, but with various windows upgrades it wasn't supported. We've got an old ish HP Photo Smart all in one that works very well and scans direct to pdf which is handy for legal documents. We use copy inks with about 95% success (occasionally get a duff one, but at £2 a cartridge, it's not the £15 HP want).


----------



## Kryton521 (26 Feb 2020)

'56 toyota Yaris.

Thought the front tires were worn and needed replacing but...... Shocks not just cracked but actually broken?! Rear sub-frame, {What's that?} rotted away to a dangerous level??? And the list just went on.
The garage I took it to, didn't charge me for MOT or anything just half hour labour which I thought really good of them.
Waiting for recovery/salvage truck to take it away. £111 return from £2000+. Cars? Waste of money and clean air!


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Rear sub-frame, {What's that?}



It's the bit what joins the suspension components (wheel hub, uprights, link arms, shocks & springs) and the brakes to the back of the bodyshell.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2020)

fossyant said:


> We had a decent Canon Scanner, but with various windows upgrades it wasn't supported. We've got an old ish HP Photo Smart all in one that works very well and scans direct to pdf which is handy for legal documents. We use copy inks with about 95% success (occasionally get a duff one, but at £2 a cartridge, it's not the £15 HP want).



I've still got a Canon printer that's the same vintage as the scanner. I buy the copy inks for it as well - pay the same for a complete set of six cartridges what Canon want for just the one.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2020)

Anyways, off to run some errands.


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> '56 toyota Yaris.
> 
> Thought the front tires were worn and needed replacing but...... Shocks not just cracked but actually broken?! Rear sub-frame, {What's that?} rotted away to a dangerous level??? And the list just went on.
> The garage I took it to, didn't charge me for MOT or anything just half hour labour which I thought really good of them.
> Waiting for recovery/salvage truck to take it away. £111 return from £2000+. Cars? Waste of money and clean air!



Ouch. Possibly an issue way before you got it. Yaris's aren't generally prone to rust, unless it's never been hosed off underneath - our '99 was perfect at 18 years old before we sold it - it's still running about locally. And the shocks, again, most likely broken before.

I was stung for 4 new tyres this year. Loads of tread, 4 years old, looked after, but 3 had developed splits in the side walls.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> '56 toyota Yaris.
> 
> Thought the front tires were worn and needed replacing but...... Shocks not just cracked but actually broken?! Rear sub-frame, {What's that?} rotted away to a dangerous level??? And the list just went on.
> The garage I took it to, didn't charge me for MOT or anything just half hour labour which I thought really good of them.
> Waiting for recovery/salvage truck to take it away. £111 return from £2000+. Cars? Waste of money and clean air!


Sorry to hear that ! 
I do most of my own mechanical work but last year's mot foxed me on the way back for a re test . I heard a bang as I set off but thought it was just the brake shoes unsticking . Driving along the road I dabbed the brakes and the car almost shot off to one side ! I crawled to the mot station . Doing the re test they discovered that the front wishbone had sheared off ! I let them fit a new one .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2020)

fossyant said:


> Ouch. Possibly an issue way before you got it. Yaris's aren't generally prone to rust, unless it's never been hosed off underneath - our '99 was perfect at 18 years old before we sold it - it's still running about locally. And the shocks, again, most likely broken before.
> 
> I was stung for 4 new tyres this year. Loads of tread, 4 years old, looked after, but 3 had developed splits in the side walls.


These mot testers have never seen " The World's Fastest Indian ". Over 200 mph on tyres with splits in .


----------



## Kryton521 (26 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> These not testers have never seen " The World's Fastest Indian ". Over 200 mph on tyres with splits in .



It had one previous owner; No, it really had. Probably an old man/woman as they'd clearly never taken their foot off the clutch so that had to be replaced.
My "Old" Yaris, 02. I've just brought back off my Sister/Niece and it's still in perfect condition, except the scrape on the rear bumper which I did at a bike park in Wales when it was still brand new 
So yes, definitely think I was sold a bad one!


----------



## Phaeton (26 Feb 2020)

Not good, are you anywhere near the sea, or did the car come from anywhere near the sea? Look at it another I know it's not good to lose £1400 but you've had 12 months running out of that, some people pay that for 3 months on a PLP/PCP/PIP or whatever the acronym is.


----------



## Kryton521 (26 Feb 2020)

Got it in Peterborough? Midlands I think so unless it had been sea front it must have been parked in salt water??!!


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2020)

Back from errands. Mum took the call from the vet when I was out - I go to pick Lexi up at 6.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Got it in Peterborough? Midlands I think so unless it had been sea front it must have been parked in salt water??!!



Fen roads more like if it was bought in this neck of the woods... Narrow, very bumpy, potholed, and in winter so totally slimed with mud. especially when they're moving potatoes or sugar beet.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2020)

Shovels at the ready in Hamtun tomorrow morning, folks.. 

🌨️☃️☃️☃️🌨️

Yellow Sticker cod fishcakes for tea. Two for 80p (They're proper fat ones, too!!)


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2020)

Which reminds, picked up a 3 kg sack of expensive cat biscuits for £4 in Tesco this morning when I popped in for some tins of pate style cat food, just because the packaging was a bit dog-eared. Otherwise that would have been £15.

It's not the girls' usual, but it's one that they'll eat quite happily. Makes a nice change for them too.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2020)

I’ve been cleaning, washing, decorating and shopping today.

At the risk of sounding quite interesting, I might be collecting my new bike tomorrow.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been cleaning, washing, decorating and shopping today.
> 
> At the risk of sounding quite interesting, I might be collecting my new bike tomorrow.


Ah, you went and spoiled it right at the end! It was sounding quite mundane until then.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been cleaning, washing, decorating and shopping today.
> 
> At the risk of sounding quite interesting, I might be collecting my new bike tomorrow.


There's a place for this!!!! 

~ New bike news ~


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Ah, you went and spoiled it right at the end! It was sounding quite mundane until then.


My bad.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Feb 2020)

He/she is still stinking. I hope it isn't a rat. If it's still smelling in a fortnight, I'll rip up the carpet and floorboards. That'll be a bit of a pain.

EDIT: Oh Lordy! I hope it doesn't come to that....
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8-i7lA5gic[/media]


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Ah, you went and spoiled it right at the end! It was sounding quite mundane until then.


Ooh! I’ve just remembered something. The new Argos in Sainsbury’s opened today, they had balloons.


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 Feb 2020)

Did you get one for your new bike?


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Did you get one for your new bike?


Oh shoot!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Oh shoot!


Arrghos in Sainsburys can help
https://www.argos.co.uk/product/2871732


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Arrghos in Sainsburys can help
> https://www.argos.co.uk/product/2871732
> View attachment 506097


Don’t need that, I have an account with Qualatex. 😙


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2020)

Lexi home, all done. It were manky teeth that caused that horrible swelling.

Madam has already demolished a can of gourmet pate


----------



## raleighnut (26 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lexi home, all done. It were manky teeth that caused that horrible swelling.
> 
> Madam has already demolished a can of gourmet pate


Glad to hear she's OK.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lexi home, all done. It were manky teeth that caused that horrible swelling.
> 
> Madam has already demolished a can of gourmet pate


Poor little mite, pleased she’s back home.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2020)

I've got 3 puncture wounds in my arm where Schrodie bit me ! He was a very naughty boy and wouldn't get off the work surface .
He had been a good boy all day until that moment .


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Mine is about to come to an end. I've been up most of the night and it's time to go back to bed. Take care of the day for me while I'm gone.



Well at last i am now relaxing its been a long busy day for sure


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lexi home, all done. It were manky teeth that caused that horrible swelling.
> 
> Madam has already demolished a can of gourmet pate



Good stuff. Leo the rescue had all his teeth out nearly 2 years ago. Gosh, he's been here that long as the two Raggies are 2 in June. Leo must be around 3 then. Mrs F keeps getting the twins and new raggie birthday's mixed up. Little raggie needs her op soon as she's 6 months - Mrs F thought born June not Sept - didn't take my word for it (I've been the VET driver/payer).


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2020)

Thanks everyone, she already looks a lot happier. 

My purse has taken a bit of a bashing thanks to the x-rays and bloods that needed doing, plus the four teeth out. But I don't begrudge a single penny, she brings so much to my life.  As does Poppy, for that matter. 

Lexi came from a household where calici virus was rampant, so teeth & mouth problems come with the territory.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2020)

And I am having a well deserved


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Thanks everyone, she already looks a lot happier.
> 
> My purse has taken a bit of a bashing thanks to the x-rays and bloods that needed doing, plus the four teeth out. But I don't begrudge a single penny, she brings so much to my life.  As does Poppy, for that matter.
> 
> Lexi came from a household where calici virus was rampant, so teeth & mouth problems come with the territory.



We have a calci-virus cat, but the rest are vaccinated as is poor Leo stil with a non-reactive one. Not had any issues though in 2 years.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2020)

I started my day early, Ash Wednesday Mass, two doctor appointments and a visit to get an appointment with the brace specialist, then lunch with Mrs. GA. Now lazing about. We only got a bit of snow, maybe 2 inches all told. And the cold is not as cold as it has been(around 0C is common for this time of year). We are looking to have highs in the 40s and 50s Fahrenheit next week. That will get me on the bike more.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've got 3 puncture wounds in my arm where Schrodie bit me ! He was a very naughty boy and wouldn't get off the work surface .
> He had been a good boy all day until that moment .



Oh Schrodie...

Just keep an eye on that bite @Illaveago if he punctured the skin - if it shows any sign of swelling or redness, best you trot off to the quack for AB. Cat bites have a habit of turning nasty xxx


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2020)

Today I have just passed through 1000 miles of cycling for the year.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2020)

My latest completed painting is now up on the painting thread:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ive-been-painting-again.243960/page-9#post-5895505

One of my favourite cars, but I never got the chance to see it at the weekend. Hey ho, there's always another chance to go see it at some point.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> These mot testers have never seen " The World's Fastest Indian ". Over 200 mph on tyres with splits in .


And some black polish!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Today I have just passed through 1000 miles of cycling for the year.


...and one year's worth of wind, 5 months worth of rain.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ...and one year's worth of wind, 5 months worth of rain.



Yeah hopefully get more miles in once it “improves” moving into Spring.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2020)

I need more


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I need more


Get kettle on then!


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2020)

I'm all tea-d out. Time for some shut eye. It's been a very stressful couple of days.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2020)

Out with the Rennie's


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2020)

Listening to the gentle rain fall outside and hearing tyres driving through puddles


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2020)

It’s snowing a little bit in South Oxfordcestershirey.

Bargain Hunt isn’t on BBC 2 this morning.

I have tea.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2020)

Snow !
Morning.
It isn't pitching as it is too wet out .
In other news I will be putting our black recycling box out for the last time . A new scheme will be rolling out in the next fortnight .


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2020)

good morning


----------



## dave r (27 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Today I have just passed through 1000 miles of cycling for the year.



Well done, I'm a little behind you at 700 miles


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2020)

I'm 3 short of a hundred !
Does looking at your bike whistfully count ?


----------



## Phaeton (27 Feb 2020)

I'm a long way behind at 158, but off to Isle of Wight tomorrow, bike going with me so hopefully weather permitting might double that next week.


----------



## postman (27 Feb 2020)

So today visit to a Garden Centre,for more compost or as our cousins in the good old US of A say com post.Then across to sshhh Halfords,where the fragrant Mrs P would like to look at cycle racks.Exciting day ahead.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Feb 2020)

postman said:


> So today visit to a Garden Centre,for more compost or as our cousins in the good old US of A say com post.Then across to sshhh Halfords,where the fragrant Mrs P would like to look at cycle racks.Exciting day ahead.


I have a aluminium disc brake one for 26.27.7,29 if you want a cheapo one


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2020)

Somewhere between wet snow and sleet at the moment. As rain has already claimed the ground, it's all a bit pointless.

I've just run a bath.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2020)

I was doing the washing up a few minutes ago. Whilst I was enjoying that job I was staring out of the kitchen window looking at the birds. I spotted a female Chaffinch! They have become very rare around here. We used to hear one or two daily but not now .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2020)

Note to self: if you don't put the plug in properly, the bath you've run will half run away.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2020)

Now the great blizzard of 1.5 inches of snow is past, so spring is fast approaching. Around 6 or 7C by the weekend, maybe 10 or 12C by Monday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2020)

postman said:


> So today visit to a Garden Centre,for more compost or as our cousins in the good old US of A say com post.Then across to sshhh Halfords,where the fragrant Mrs P would like to look at cycle racks.Exciting day ahead.


Good luck with your comm poast, and your shhhh cycle rack.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2020)

Did someone order snow?







Because it seems to have been delivered to us by mistake...


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Feb 2020)

I forgot to put out my full-to-the-brim orange bin last night, so I now have two weeks of wondering what to do with any new recycling stuff. Bummer.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2020)

I was going to polish my work steelies but I've not got any black Cherry Blossom. Light brown or Neutral is all I have in the bootcare basket (3rd shelf up, right, in the kitchen cupboard.)


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2020)

It’s not new bike day after all.
We have been down the shop and bought doggies a new coat each.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> It’s not new bike day after all.
> We have been down the shop and bought doggies a new coat each.


"Happiness is a warm puppy" - Charlie Brown


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Feb 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> "Happiness is a warm puppy" - Charlie Brown


True dat.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2020)

It is lovely and sunny out but the wind is chilly . I had thought about going for a ride but ended up doing some plumbing instead .


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2020)

Lexi had a good night (and so did I, I slept like a log) and she's had a few brief nibbles at the biscuits as well as scarfing the balance of a tin of gourmet pate.

Me? Well I made the last batch of marmalade with seville oranges this morning. And I have washed one of the cats' favourite furry throws as someone barfed on it.

Now having some me time. Have started the drawing for a new painting, and I plan on watching the track cycling later. Not bothering to cook as there are a load of bitsas in the fridge that want eating.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lexi had a good night (and so did I, I slept like a log) and she's had a few brief nibbles at the biscuits as well as scarfing the balance of a tin of gourmet pate.
> 
> Me? Well I made the last batch of marmalade with seville oranges this morning. And I have washed one of the cats' favourite furry throws as someone barfed on it.
> 
> Now having some me time. Have started the drawing for a new painting, and I plan on watching the track cycling later. Not bothering to cook as there are a load of bitsas in the fridge that want eating.


Ooh, thanks for reminding me about the track cycling! 👍


----------



## postman (27 Feb 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Note to self: if you don't put the plug in properly, the bath you've run will half run away.



Ha ha another senior moment.Like me a few months ago,i was in the shower and thought the water sounds loud this morning.I had left both hearing aids in .


----------



## postman (27 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Me? Well I made the last batch of marmalade with seville oranges this morning.




It is a well know fact that Postman loves homemade marmalade,so if you find your pantry or cupboards are too full i will gladly accept a few jars.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ooh, thanks for reminding me about the track cycling! 👍



Have just settled down in front of the TV with a  and a plate of biskits


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2020)

postman said:


> It is a well know fact that Postman loves homemade marmalade,so if you find your pantry or cupboards are too full i will gladly accept a few jars.



I'll have to see if my trebuchet has the range to reach Leeds...


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Somewhere between wet snow and sleet at the moment. As rain has already claimed the ground, it's all a bit pointless.
> 
> I've just run a bath.


Who won?


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll have to see if my trebuchet has the range to reach Leeds...


Half a degree to the right and you'll hit Pontefract.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who won?


The plughole.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll have to see if my trebuchet has the range to reach Leeds...


I'll bet it can reach Bedford. Just sayin'...


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I'll bet it can reach Bedford. Just sayin'...



That's right into the prevailing wind, though, and a jar of marmalade's got all the aerodynamic qualities of a brick... 

You might have to wait till Storm Jorge is gone, because anything I'll launch in your direction will probably end up in Carlisle...


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2020)

Anyways time to put the kettle on for a


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Feb 2020)

*sadface*


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> *sadface*



Hmm, if I rigged up a bucket with an elastic band-powered propeller, maybe I could float a jar all the way to chez Casa Kempstonian instead?


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, if I rigged up a bucket with an elastic band-powered propeller, maybe I could float a jar all the way to chez Casa Kempstonian instead?


A nice thought but I doubt that it would get here. The sight of a jar of delicious Seville orange marmalade floating past would be too much of a temptation for those poor folks along the way. Somebody is sure to nick it. I'll just imagine you sent one while I open a jar of Tesco's finest...


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, if I rigged up a bucket with an elastic band-powered propeller, maybe I could float a jar all the way to chez Casa Kempstonian instead?


On yer bike?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> A nice thought but I doubt that it would get here. The sight of a jar of delicious Seville orange marmalade floating past would be too much of a temptation for those poor folks along the way. Somebody is sure to nick it. I'll just imagine you sent one while I open a jar of Tesco's finest...



It would float past me untroubled 

Morning all I actually slept last night


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Feb 2020)

Hmmm, right, ok. It’s Friday, I have to work this morning, then it’s NBD.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2020)

good morning


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Feb 2020)

I forgot to mention that I bought a pair of trousers yesterday.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (28 Feb 2020)

The allotment is flooding again. It has flooded twice in the 16 years we have doing it. The first time was a week ago. I am thinking of planting rice.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2020)

A carrot rolled of the work surface and landed on my toe. 
Luckily, it was medium sized, not large, or I could have been in trouble! 
🥕


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Hmmm, right, ok. It’s Friday, I have to work this morning, then it’s NBD.


Non-Deductible Breakfast!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2020)

Morning all, fever's gone, laundry's done. 

Featuring on today's task list: the 7 day quiz, and a beer order because stocks are low.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2020)

Morning.
Grey wet and horrible here.
It was lovely yesterday it's a shame I didn't make the most of it .
My life seems to be going down the drain !  My wife has roped me into sorting out her friend's cistern .


----------



## Kryton521 (28 Feb 2020)

Horrible, horrible, horrible weather.

Eaten two rounds of toast! Very naught but 👅 I love this bread wot I made.

Going to pick up my new contact lenses later.


----------



## postman (28 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Grey wet and horrible here.




Yes ok but less about you how is the weather.


----------



## Kryton521 (28 Feb 2020)

postman said:


> Yes ok but less about you how is the weather.



"Got a window? OPEN IT!!!"


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Feb 2020)

It’s raining so just having a cup of tea before donning the waterproof and heading out for some fresh air.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It’s raining so just having a cup of tea before donning the waterproof and heading out for some fresh air.


We've snow.
What brand of air will you be getting?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Feb 2020)

Much of our snow has melted. Not particularly warm, but not particularly snowy, either. Our high temperature will be about 0C today.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Much of our snow has melted. Not particularly warm, but not particularly snowy, either. Our high temperature will be about 0C today.


Fancy swapping weather?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Feb 2020)

Nae, I'll take what God gives this place. You don't want my weather.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Nae, I'll take what God gives this place. You don't want my weather.
> View attachment 506302


Oh I don't know!
Looks as though it could be interesting.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Feb 2020)

Todays ride took me past 250 miles for this week. But my god it was wet, and floods in places I never seen them before in 30 years of traversing those lanes. Paramo waterproofs getting plenty of outings this winter.


----------



## mybike (28 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I started my day early, Ash Wednesday Mass, two doctor appointments and a visit to get an appointment with the brace specialist, then lunch with Mrs. GA. Now lazing about. We only got a bit of snow, maybe 2 inches all told. And the cold is not as cold as it has been(around 0C is common for this time of year). We are looking to have highs in the 40s and 50s Fahrenheit next week. That will get me on the bike more.



It was 32F here last night, then after midnight it was 36! Pouring with rain at 7.

In other news, I've made 7 individual lasagnas, 6 are in the fridge, one in my tum.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2020)

A good film with Christopher Plummer and Yul Brynner called Triple Cross is on Sony Movies at the moment .


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2020)

Good weather for Centauri Cats here chez Casa Reynard. The road to Welney is under 2 feet of water.

Lexi is taking her meds like a trouper.  But it does help to be competent in solo cat pilling.

Going to settle back and carry on with the drawing for a new painting. I have swapped motorsport disciplines from rallying to short ovals.

Oh, and there's FP1 from the Marrakesh E-prix later, followed by the track cycling from Berlin.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> On yer bike?



I'll be blown backwards!!!


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It would float past me untroubled
> 
> Morning all I actually slept last night



It wouldn't. You're in the wrong direction.


----------



## mybike (28 Feb 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> The allotment is flooding again. It has flooded twice in the 16 years we have doing it. The first time was a week ago. I am thinking of planting rice.



The bottom of our garden, and most of next doors, has been flooded for about a week. I had a couple of guys from the council round to look at the problem but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2020)

When people say that we should eat more fibre . Does that include broadband ?


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Feb 2020)

I’ve spilt tea down my white shirt.



Spoiler: Possibly quite interesting 



I have a new bike.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll be blown backwards!!!


Set off in the opposite direction.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Feb 2020)

I saw this on the way to my interview this week, and thought @Reynard and other cat enthusiasts would appreciate it:


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2020)

Got a  and a plate of biskits and just put the telly on for the cycling.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2020)

A Grey Heron was in our pond this morning by the time I managed to scare it off it had it had caught one of our frogs and flew off with it .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Feb 2020)

mybike said:


> The bottom of our garden, and most of next doors, has been flooded for about a week. I had a couple of guys from the council round to look at the problem but I'm not holding my breath



Do you have a snorkel for breathing then?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2020)

Disappointed at my £1 (less 10% staff discount) purchase, today. 
Cherry Blossom Black shoe polish no longer has a twiddly bit to pop the top off! 
Whatever's next.. No key on my sardines or Spam tins?!!


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Feb 2020)

Enchilada pie for this evening’s meal. Yummy 😋


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Feb 2020)

I have a vague hankering for toast.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> A Grey Heron was in our pond this morning by the time I managed to scare it off it had it had caught one of our frogs and flew off with it .



Circle of life man.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Feb 2020)

Poor froggy. He was there and then he croaked. RIP


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Feb 2020)

Fish and chips and beer going down well.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Feb 2020)

I just had pizza. Could have done with five more minutes in the oven tbh. Dough!


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2020)

Lamb hotpot ready meal from Iceland - very nice. Reason was I was putting in the new washer, so it was an easy tea. Our old washer still works, but the bearings have been rough for a few years, but getting to the point that you can 'rattle' the drum, so decided to get a new one - I know you can replace bearings, but it's an old washer. Found a new one in Currys that's not too deep as the pipes stop us going above 54cm deep machines unless it sticks out a mile.

Washing machine on, and the cats have noticed it's 'different'. Even though it's very quiet (unlike the old one), Luna's not so sure of it and Kyoto is watching it like a TV. Crazy cats.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2020)

Saveloy, homemade pommes parmentier (square chips) and baked beans here. With a dollop of mayonnaise on the side.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have a vague hankering for toast.


How about some


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> How about some
> View attachment 506368


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> How about some
> View attachment 506368


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> How about some
> View attachment 506368



Not bad...

But I do prefer the rice cakes...


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2020)

Two "No", one "Yes" vote.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Two "No", one "Yes" vote.


Another “No” from me. 🤢


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> How about some
> View attachment 506368


Crumble them up and roll your roasties it them for their final 10 minutes in the oven.... 😁 🏃


----------



## Ripple (28 Feb 2020)

I think a duvet is the best invention of the mankind. Nite nite.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2020)

Ripple said:


> I think a duvet is the best invention of the mankind. Nite nite.



Nunnight, sleep well xxx


----------



## slowmotion (28 Feb 2020)

Reasons to be cheerful. The awful smell of putrescine from the floor cavity between the kitchen and the sitting room has diminished this evening. I suppose that whatever died in there can't have been a rat. Their stinking decomposition lasts considerably longer than the eleven days we have endured.
BTW, you don't expect to come home from holiday to find an avalanche of letters...…. and a smelly corpse as well.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Reasons to be cheerful. The awful smell of putrescine from the floor cavity between the kitchen and the sitting room has diminished this evening. I suppose that whatever died in there can't have been a rat. Their stinking decomposition lasts considerably longer than the eleven days we have endured.
> *BTW, you don't expect to come home from holiday to find an avalanche of letters...…. and a smelly corpse as well.*


Your trap for "MouseyFecker" caught the postman, who suffered the "drowning by post" when hit by their delivery bag.


----------



## tyred (28 Feb 2020)

My flapjacks are cooking in the oven.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Your trap for "MouseyFecker" caught the postman, who suffered the "drowning by post" when hit by their delivery bag.


Never mind postie. I suspect that the rodent was an early victim of COVID 19.
I'm self-isolating myself to the loo for the next couple of minutes


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> Oh I don't know!
> Looks as though it could be interesting.


Oh, it is. Especially with the 70+ mph inflow winds, and the baseball size hail.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have a vague hankering for toast.


I had some Italian garlic bread (toasted) with some artichoke and spinach dip. And a fish sandwich from the Burger King. Lent and all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Feb 2020)

classic33 said:


> How about some
> View attachment 506368


No. Just no.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Feb 2020)

Bloody football. Went to Norwich this evening for The Orielles at the Waterfront - didn't realise that Norwich City had a home match with Carrow Road being just around the corner and got caught up in all the traffic so missed most of the support act.

Off to Nottingham tomorrow and returning on Sunday, so will be traversing @Reynard territory, but don't worry, I've had the innoculations.

And finally, thanks to the Lidl weekend special, I've picked up 14 packs of cheap coffee to keep me going at work for a few weeks.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Feb 2020)

The rain is lashing down on the Velox windows upstairs and has woken me up. Bollix to it.

tea is brewing.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Feb 2020)

Another grey and damp start to the day here as well 
Got some e bay sales bits to get posted and then no idea what the plans are for today


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Feb 2020)

It's bloody horrible.
Neighbor has bought a fiat 500 soft top  . Well we can but hope


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Feb 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> It's bloody horrible.
> Neighbor has bought a fiat 500 *soft top*  . Well we can but hope


Now that’s optimism


----------



## Illaveago (29 Feb 2020)

Morning.
Sorry I was delayed. I was being held captive as a cuddle slave by a Schrodie . Cat's seem to like their ears being stroked !


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Feb 2020)

I’ve had a coffee and a hot cross bun for breakfast.

no work today. This is good.


----------



## dave r (29 Feb 2020)

good morning


----------



## Illaveago (29 Feb 2020)

I'm sorry but I find it difficult to tell the difference between a rice cake and a piece of expanded polystyrene !


----------



## Phaeton (29 Feb 2020)

A good night's sleep last night, unusual for a first night on holiday, weather could be better, it was blowing a right gale last night & is raining this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Feb 2020)

Off to watch granddaughter play football for her new team, soon.

Kickoff @ 10.30 
40mph winds forecast @ 11.00


----------



## Illaveago (29 Feb 2020)

Has George arrived ?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Feb 2020)

What happened to Elgar and Freda? Last one I noticed was Dennis!


----------



## Phaeton (29 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Has George arrived ?


SOunded like he was knocking on our door last night


----------



## Kryton521 (29 Feb 2020)

Weather is fairly calm at the mo'. Going to cycle the 15km to LBS, changing the brake pads for me, [disc]. Because If I do it I'll drop/lose a bit then be totally frelled!
Also brought some cheap[?] shoes for winter use, DHB something or other. Size 46??? Yeah right! But I can comfortably wear two pairs of socks and silver foil if it's cold enough 😊


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm sorry but I find it difficult to tell the difference between a rice cake and a piece of expanded polystyrene !


Easy if you do the taste test. Polystyrene tastes better. HTH


----------



## Phaeton (29 Feb 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Easy if you do the taste test. Polystyrene tastes better. HTH


You're not wrong


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Feb 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Has George arrived ?


No, he got delayed in Asda, so a rather incontinent Jorge took his place.


----------



## dave r (29 Feb 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, he got delayed in Asda, so a rather incontinent Jorge took his place.



Jorge is here, my ride out was done in heavy intermittent showers with a strong breeze, I'm now sat in the cafe and the suns out, though not for long I suspect.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> What happened to Elgar and Freda? Last one I noticed was Dennis!


Apparently, Ireland, UK and Netherlands had decided on something like Eileen and Finn, but Spain jumped the gun.


----------



## fossyant (29 Feb 2020)

Major deep clean and declutter of the kitchen this morning. Removed 4 bin bags of stuff we don't use. I, however, smell like Domestos.


----------



## Ripple (29 Feb 2020)

It looks like UK has got only 2 seasons now:

1. Dry - when you stay indoors.

2. Wet - when you go out.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> What happened to Elgar and Freda? Last one I noticed was Dennis!



Jorge is Spanish. Ellen and Francis will be along soon enough.


----------



## GM (29 Feb 2020)

Reynard said:


> Saveloy, homemade pommes parmentier (square chips) and baked beans here. With a dollop of mayonnaise on the side.




Another school day on CC. We've been cooking them for the last couple of months instead of frying chips, and neither of us knew the proper name for them. They are delicious!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Feb 2020)

Back from a ride ahead of the forecast hail storm that Jorge is bringing. I rode through 24 floods and a few lanes were basically rivers for substantial sections. Never known it so flooded and we’re not known for floods round here. Only other cyclists I saw out were on mtn bikes. Glad I have robust tyres on the recumbent this time of year.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Feb 2020)

I’ve just been washing the car, it started to rain and hail while I was doing, but I carried on ‘cos the car couldn’t have got any wetter.

I have just had some soup, I am considering the matter of riding my bike to little Tesco for a bottle of milk.

Stand by.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Feb 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Jorge is Spanish. Ellen and Francis will be along soon enough.


Spain has a different alphabet? 🤔


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Feb 2020)

Bright sunshiny day here.




And -12C


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Feb 2020)

Just had a yumtastic four sausage butty with mustard and ketchup on


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Feb 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Spain has a different alphabet? 🤔



Who is to say Spain have had the same number of storms as us and are therefore on the same letter!


----------



## Reynard (29 Feb 2020)

Blowing a hoolie here, but at least it is sunny.

I have finished the ink drawing for the painting I am working on.

Am now settled down with a  and a plate of snacks and the Formula E from Marrakesh.


----------



## Reynard (29 Feb 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Off to Nottingham tomorrow and returning on Sunday, so will be traversing @Reynard territory, but don't worry, I've had the innoculations.



Oi!


----------



## Reynard (29 Feb 2020)

GM said:


> Another school day on CC. We've been cooking them for the last couple of months instead of frying chips, and neither of us knew the proper name for them. They are delicious!





I do 'em cos they're less of a faff to cut.


----------



## dave r (29 Feb 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bright sunshiny day here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A tad chilly then.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Feb 2020)

We've gone from glorious sunshine, hail, rain & now back to sun


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Feb 2020)

Just back in from the shops on my bike. Got feckin soaked.


----------



## dave r (29 Feb 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Just back in from the shops on my bike. Got feckin soaked.



I got wet on the ride out to the cafe, but it was a dry ride home


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Feb 2020)

I thought I'd passed 1,000 miles this week but it much have been last week as just looked at my year summary of outdoor rides. I've reached 2020km after today's ride, which I thought was kind of appropriate for this year. What were the chances of being exactly on 2020!


----------



## Reynard (29 Feb 2020)

I have about an hour's painting time before I have to pack up and think about toddling off to Tesco to do a spot of yellow stickering.

The painting on this piece is the easy bit, the ink drawing was a bit of a headache. But need to start by keeping the highlights on the car by covering them with masking fluid.


----------



## fossyant (29 Feb 2020)

Oh well that's progressed. The de-clutter has turned into a complete re-paint of the kitchen units. They are solid wood fronts, but a dark oak and dated. They are now being painted a pale grey. Should brighten the kitchen massively. Found a 'magic corner unit' that I'll have to order in to retro fit to our kitchen (baskets that pull out and slide into the recess.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Feb 2020)

Just got back from visiting Stuttgart's Natural History Museum with a very enthusiastic five year old whose default state is to be interested in _anything _she sees. You can imagine the result...


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Feb 2020)

I have just discovered the delicious, delectable, scrumptious confection Cadbury Starbar. They are without a single shadow of a doubt feckin ACE.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Feb 2020)

dave r said:


> A tad chilly then.


A tad. We've skyrocketed to +1.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got back from visiting Stuttgart's Natural History Museum with a very enthusiastic five year old whose default state is to be interested in _anything _she sees. You can imagine the result...


I was the same. They took us to the Museum of Science and Industry in Chicago on the train, which got me pretty wound up, then took us to the museum, which had a U-Boat, a coal mine exhibit with an effect like an elevator going down into a mine shaft, and a working exhibit of a steam locomotive. Among many other things. Then we went to the aquarium, and the Natural History Museum.(Which is where _The Ghost_ and _The Darkness_ wound up. Still stuffed, still on display.)


----------



## Lullabelle (29 Feb 2020)

Sorry not mundane


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Feb 2020)

I am back from a local Chinese buffet. I had various incarnations of shrimp and prawns, frog legs, and a fillet of walleye (a sort of pickerel) and some fried squid.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Feb 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> Sorry not mundane
> 
> View attachment 506511


But good, nonetheless, if memory serves me correctly. We called it Pentax Beer.


----------



## Reynard (29 Feb 2020)

Slim pickings on yellow sticker tonight, especially on fruit & veg and in the bakery, but as usual, there's always stuff to be had if you're willing to be unfussy.

Picked up beef mince, basa, trout and cooked turkey with sage & onion stuffing off the counters, prawns and two ginsters chicken & mushroom slice things in the chilled reductions, a few pastries from the bakery, plus stir fry veg, tomatoes, raspberries, blueberries and an avocado.

Am having a  and a portuguese custard tart while watching MOTD.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2020)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2020)

Morning.
It is sunny out !
I don't like talking behind people's backs . But has George gone ?


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is sunny out !
> I don't like talking behind people's backs . But has George gone ?


Sunny here too. I hope George has gone forever and never comes back.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Mar 2020)

Sunny here, just looks like the trees are fighting or rioting

On the plus it's drying everything out.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2020)

I think George must have heard me as it has gone dark and is now raining !


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Mar 2020)

Pick up the new car 9,30 I think I'm going to miss having a diesel estate car with lots of storage pods...a lot.
But Mrs Lon will like the new car...I hope


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2020)

Bright and sunny here but still blowing well


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Pick up the new car 9,30 I think I'm going to miss having a diesel estate car with lots of storage pods...a lot.
> But Mrs Lon will like the new car...I hope



So what you getting then ?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2020)

Pancakes for breakfast 🥞 

An added bonus when No1 granddaughter stays 👌


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2020)

With this new virus spreading would it be OTT to wear a deep sea diving suit ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> With this new virus spreading would it be OTT to wear a deep sea diving suit ?



Make sure you still wear a cycle helmet.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2020)

Stair rods here


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2020)

Weather report shows red & yellow warnings stretching into the future. Bright and sunny, just windy.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2020)

Avocado on toast with poached eggs garnished with sesame and poppy seeds, fresh coriander and smoked sea salt for breakfast this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2020)

PPFDOTM NR 😁


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR 😁


WTF?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> WTF?


Pinch punch first day of the month. No return 😉


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Pinch punch first day of the month. No return 😉


WTF?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2020)

I wish my page wouldn't keep dancing around . I keep getting into all sorts of trouble by tapping on the wrong things !


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I wish my page wouldn't keep dancing around . I keep getting into all sorts of trouble by tapping on the wrong things !


I hate that, too!


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> So what you getting then ?



Kia xceed, and very nice it is too..


----------



## GM (1 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Avocado on toast with poached eggs garnished with sesame and poppy seeds, fresh coriander and smoked sea salt for breakfast this morning.




You've been watching that Waitrose ad, it does look delicious!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Kia xceed, and very nice it is too..
> 
> View attachment 506580



Looks nice
They are getting a good reputation for sure Kia and especially when they come with a 7 year warranty if I remember correctly


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Kia xceed, and very nice it is too..
> 
> View attachment 506580


Plenty of room for bikes, slabs, compost & gardening stuff in that boot!!


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Looks nice
> They are getting a good reputation for sure Kia and especially when they come with a 7 year warranty if I remember correctly



Our 3rd, brilliant cars and a great service , thoroughly recommend a Kia


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Plenty of room for bikes, slabs, compost & gardening stuff in that boot!!




I have a Van


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> WTF?


A ritual practiced on the first day of each month. Salt was believed to weaken witches so the “pinch” refers to a pinch of salt. The “punch” is exactly what it is believed to be – a whack to try and get rid of the witch for good.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Our 3rd, brilliant cars and a great service , thoroughly recommend a Kia


Shame they are so plasticy but I suppose not much more than other cars even expensive ones


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2020)

First of the month rituals,more elaborate in my area. People would hit you on the arm repeatedly until you recited a nonsense verse. I lived in a tough neighborhood, though. The things we did before computers and smartphones.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> First of the month rituals,more elaborate in my area. People would hit you on the arm repeatedly until you recited a nonsense verse. I lived in a tough neighborhood, though. The things we did before computers and smartphones.


Beats tying their arms and legs together, before throwing them in a deep pond or river.

Or, in the case of "faeries", throwing them on the fire to make them reveal their true form.


----------



## postman (1 Mar 2020)

Very shortly Mr and Mrs P will be having a go at putting the just bought bike rack on the car.Going to have a couple of practices ,along with putting the bikes on,should be an interesting afternoon.


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 Mar 2020)

Just put my daughters shirts in the wash for next week's school, I used to iron them on a Sunday night too, however she gets pocket money for ironing them now..... blazer all day, I know they don't get ironed anymore, dirty ones straight off and hung on the floor, might get the bike out in this wind once they are washed and on the line..... if the pegs are strong enough to keep them on, it is sunny though!! no rain today


----------



## postman (1 Mar 2020)

Well the day went well.Cycle rack is a doddle to put on Thank you Steve from Halfords.It sits that well Tarzan could have swung from it.It needs some velco straps to keep the wheels together and keep the pedals away from the spokes.And not one swear word passed my lips.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Shame they are so plasticy but I suppose not much more than other cars even expensive ones


Nearly everything in cars has to be recyclable ♻ 
Hence, plasticy.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2020)

Had a bit of a kitchen morning - prepped some stuff for supper and put away the rest of the shopping.

Then had a very fine lunch of fillet americain on toast, two  plus a pear and a tangerine.

I have spent the afternoon working on my stock car painting and watching the track cycling.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> A ritual practiced on the first day of each month. Salt was believed to weaken witches so the “pinch” refers to a pinch of salt. The “punch” is exactly what it is believed to be – a whack to try and get rid of the witch for good.



Hmm... 

A bit odd that, given salt is used in purification and cleansing rituals...


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2020)

Finished.


----------



## Speicher (1 Mar 2020)

@fossyant 

Looks lovely! What paint did you use?


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> @fossyant
> 
> Looks lovely! What paint did you use?



B&Q's sliky smooth furniture paint (that's what it's called). I foam rollered most of it, but used a brush in the recesses. I've got a a tin 'clear satin gloss' to apply for extra toughness (recommended on the tin). Dries quickly, and fully hardens after 10 days, so I'll pop the final coat on then. £9 per tin, and we've gone through 3 x 500ml tins, so not bad, with 1 tin as spare.

It's certainly modernised the kitchen. I took the old fashioned handles off and we've replaced them all (filling and drilling). Add in a huge de-clutter and we are really pleased. The units are good quality, and I don't have a spare £10k to spend. Who would have thought, buying a shiny new washer has resulted in a major refurb.


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2020)

PS the sticker is still on the washer to remind me to register it.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2020)

Done painting today as the light's gone. But I now have something that is beginning to look like the top half of a Colin Higman-built Superstox. Bottom half will be more tricky, as I'll be working wet-into-wet.

Now sat back with a  and a couple of lindor.


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Shame they are so plasticy but I suppose not much more than other cars even expensive ones




That's a bit like saying the ocean is a bit salty

You've not been inside a modern Kia then? very nice feel, lots of leather on the high spec models.

There not exactly cheap either
My mate just paid 20k for a 2016 Merc, it's very nice but I wouldn't touch it, no warranty fook that


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Mar 2020)

Sorry to keep crapping on about food, but flamed mackerel followed by quail wellington with poached pear for lunch.
Yum a mundo 💜


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2020)

It's dinner time here.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2020)

And shortly, I'm about to go and cook supper.

Chinese chicken curry, steamed rice (well, I have a rice cooker) and stir fried spring greens with sesame and chilli.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2020)

Air fried turkey tails marinated in sweet pepper pickling juice, with bread crumb covering. A hit with humans and canines alike. Oh, and a spring greens salad.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> You've not been inside a modern Kia then? very nice feel, lots of leather on the high spec models.


Depends what you call modern? Does a late 2018 Sorento class as modern? BIL has one, yep it has leather but it also has lots of tacky shiney plastic, best part of £34K I think it was.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2020)

Lunch time here. Just after the noonday sireen.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Mar 2020)

Shh but it's been sunny today and rather nice. Need a number of days like this for the water to drain away.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2020)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...9AF37EAA5A24E22167CA9AF&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2020)

Here's the old one
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...25A63EBF8E77DE40BF6625A&view=detail&FORM=VIRE
Because of tornadoes, and the ever present red menace, we usually test all sirens on the first Tuesday of the month, but some small towns, like Hudson, also still blow a traditional noonday as well. I can hear this one from my house. As can Max, who sings along.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Nearly everything in cars has to be recyclable ♻
> Hence, plasticy.


I don't see the reasoning behind that idea . A lot of things used to be made of cardboard and natural fibres.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2020)

And were about as durable as cardboard as well.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's dinner time here.


I never heard the ol dinner bell a clangin!


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Here's the old one
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...25A63EBF8E77DE40BF6625A&view=detail&FORM=VIRE
> Because of tornadoes, and the ever present red menace, we usually test all sirens on the first Tuesday of the month, but some small towns, like Hudson, also still blow a traditional noonday as well. I can hear this one from my house. As can Max, who sings along.


We have one too.... there is 28 around the island and they are tested in March, July and November...... I think it is in case the Vikings come back


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> We have one too.... there is 28 around the island and they are tested in March, July and November...... I think it is in case the Vikings come back


We made it to the playoffs this year.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2020)

GM said:


> You've been watching that Waitrose ad, it does look delicious!



Nope, been making that for years in one way or another.

had a busy day today.

Fish finger sandwich and homemade oven chips for tea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Fish finger sandwich and homemade oven chips for tea.



How did you make the oven?


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> How did you make the oven?


Go to your room.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2020)

I have just had a Cadbury’s Star Bar with a cuppa.


----------



## roadrash (1 Mar 2020)

no hot cross buns left,  had to make do with crumpets, its a tough life....


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2020)

Supper was lovely.  And so much nicer than getting it as a ready meal or from the take-away. 

Finished off my meal with some lovely raspberries. I love raspberries.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> no hot cross buns left,  had to make do with crumpets, its a tough life....


Late evening crumpets and it's "a tough life".


----------



## Jenkins (1 Mar 2020)

Nice little stroll along the Nottingham Canal this morning - I'm hoping it will at least partially offset the damage done by a few drinks at last night's gig, then a couple more at the hotel, then this morning's cooked breafast...


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2020)

I had a nice bike ride through the countryside this afternoon, and a chicken sandwich for dinner afterward. My neighbor was flying one of those big kites controlled by two lines. Very spring-like today, lots of people out walking.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2020)

I have a Lexicat on my lap.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Mar 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Sorry to keep crapping on about food, but flamed mackerel followed by quail wellington with poached pear for lunch.
> Yum a mundo 💜


The 'Pretentious nobbery' thread is thataway >>>>>>>


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2020)

Monday morning already 
First 🍵 done


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Mar 2020)

Need to take Beautiful Daughter to the doc's for her 5 years old checkup today.

And once again the weather is blowing a hooley...


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2020)

Scores on the doors.
Motivation: 0
Sitting about: 2

I might need more tea.


----------



## dave r (2 Mar 2020)

good morning


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> And were about as durable as cardboard as well.


You only have to look at classic cars to see how well they survived . 
A lot of the padding and sound proofing was made of sacking material, horse hair or felt . Vauxhall which was owned by GM used to recycle the chrome bumpers by applying a surcharge if the old one wasn't exchanged .
A lot of scrapyards provided a recycling service whereby motorists went to them for all sorts of replacement parts. With a lot of modern cars this isn't possible as a lot of parts are programmed in . Also some modern plastics can only be recycled a certain number of times .
When I used to work in a body shop getting rid of the old plastic bumpers was a real problem. They used to get hidden in the bottom of the scrap metal skip .


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2020)

Morning.
It is dry here with quite bit a bit of cloud about. I can see some blue sky to the South and North .
I think I may have to go on a training scheme as our recycling has changed . Different boxes/ wheelie bin will be used for different products and put out on different days .


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2020)

I was shocked to hear on Good Morning Britain that air travel has more than doubled in the last 10 years .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I was shocked to hear on Good Morning Britain that air travel has more than doubled in the last 10 years .


This site, FlightFree, has a lot of info on what air travel is doing to the environment plus you can sign up to a yearly personal pledge that you will find alternate and greener methods of travel.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2020)

I'm happy to not fly anywhere anytime anymore. I did my World travelling earlier in my life (and that only involved three flights). I didn't even bother renewing my passport when it expired 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2020)

MrsPete and I are catching the bus into town for our cheapo Seniors fish & chip lunch today, then walking to the hospital for her appointment.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2020)

Well, with only three more mortgage payments to go, I expect the Fragrant MrsP and I will be doing a lot more flying in the near future. As far as the socio/environmental/economic consequences are concerned...stuff it. I’m doing my bit, I pick up litter everyday, I don’t waste food, I don’t drive unless I have to, I’ve changed all our lights to led just to name a few things.
The amount of money we spend I sometimes feel we’re keeping the economy going.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> This site, FlightFree, has a lot of info on what air travel is doing to the environment plus you can sign up to a yearly personal pledge that you will find alternate and greener methods of travel.


Trebuchet !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2020)

I was having thinks ! 

Some airlines and companies are saying that they are planting trees to offset their CO2 emissions .

So where are these large forrests ? Or is somebody selling the same Forrest to several people ?


----------



## Kryton521 (2 Mar 2020)

Sorry, what thread is this again?

Sunny here in Bridgend. S.Wales. Think the wind has died down a bit. Will stop delaying and get out on the bike.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2020)

I've opened the front flap on my little greenhouse, for the day, and taken the fleece off a young hydrangea and the three Erysimum Bowles. 

I hope I'm not being a tad premature 😮


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Need to take Beautiful Daughter to the doc's for her 5 years old checkup today.
> 
> And once again the weather is blowing a hooley...



Back from the Doc. Beautiful Daughter had a great time showing off all the things she can do like hopping, playing with a ball, et c. 

She was less impressed by the tetanus jab.

Doc says she's fit and healthy and intelligent. I knew that already.

We came back via a "new" cycleway that we'd seen from the tram, thank goodness for Xtracycles...


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2020)

I've just been genning up on the recycling! 
I can only put paired shoes in for recycling .
So if I have the odd one I will have to wait until I find an identical one to go with it !


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've just been genning up on the recycling!
> I can only put paired shoes in for recycling .
> So if I have the odd one I will have to wait until I find an identical one to go with it !


So..... If you only put one shoe in the recycling, would they tell you to hop it? 🤔


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've just been genning up on the recycling!
> I can only put paired shoes in for recycling .
> So if I have the odd one I will have to wait until I find an identical one to go with it !


How are they to know you only put one out. There's hundred's of single shoes get pinched every year from shops. Where do they go?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> You only have to look at classic cars to see how well they survived .
> A lot of the padding and sound proofing was made of sacking material, horse hair or felt . Vauxhall which was owned by GM used to recycle the chrome bumpers by applying a surcharge if the old one wasn't exchanged .
> A lot of scrapyards provided a recycling service whereby motorists went to them for all sorts of replacement parts. With a lot of modern cars this isn't possible as a lot of parts are programmed in . Also some modern plastics can only be recycled a certain number of times .
> When I used to work in a body shop getting rid of the old plastic bumpers was a real problem. They used to get hidden in the bottom of the scrap metal skip .


Horsehair and felt, quite different. But let us not forget that any of those older cars had a metal dash and many other features that would kill you in a crash. Air bags, plastics, and the plethora of conveniences people expect from a car nowadays make moldable plastics the way to go. Mind you, I usually react to cars in the way my Dad did when I brought home an Audi Fox station wagon-
"Well, I suppose it beats walking".


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2020)

We have had an entire 24 hour period without the temperature slipping below freezing, for the first time in a long while.


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Mar 2020)

it cost 8d [3p] to post a 4oz [100g] letter in 1865. 
it only cost 6d [2.5p] in 1965.
It costs 70p today.
Ah, road haulage... one of Beeching's unintended consequences?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2020)

Road haulage in the U.S. was a problem that caused the demise of the U.S. passenger rail system in the private sector. That, and having the railways and their equipment worn out by the war, while the government financed and promoted other forms of transportation like highways and airports.


----------



## Archie_tect (2 Mar 2020)

Be an interesting exercise to find out if Beeching or his family had any links to, or financial benefit from, road haulage and/ or buses and coaches or motorway infrastructure construction before or after his axe fell!!

It would be all over social media if he did these days.


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Mar 2020)

Money for old rope!
This was coined years ago as prisoners (prisons were run by the navy in the beginning) were made to cut the loops off worn hawsers and re loop, the cuttings were sold on and used to stuff mattresses and the like, hence the saying "money for old rope" anyway, going out on the bike as its sunny although a bit windy,


----------



## Phaeton (2 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Horsehair and felt, quite different. But let us not forget that any of those older cars had a metal dash and many other features that would kill you in a crash.


Maybe we ought to go back to the olden days, it would certainly slow people down & stop people having multiple accidents, daughter of a friend wrote 3 cars off in 2 years, walked away unscathed on each occasion, inappropriate speed outweighed ability in each instance.


Gravity Aided said:


> Air bags


Should be banned!


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2020)

I have prepped veggies for tonight's supper, sliced up a net of red oranges to make one final batch of marmalade and I have washed the car.

Well, strictly speaking, I have scrubbed the mud and green goo off it. I need to go over it again as it's a bit streaky Apparently, the car is red underneath all of that. 

Time for lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2020)

Not bothering to put the recycling wheelie bin or the black bag out. There's not enough in either to make it worthwhile.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP and I have been out for a bike ride, we are back now.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Mar 2020)

Cleaned and lubed the bike. Running nicely now.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Be an interesting exercise to find out if Beeching or his family had any links to, or financial benefit from, road haulage and/ or buses and coaches or motorway infrastructure construction before or after his axe fell!!
> 
> It would be all over social media if he did these days.


I think Ernest Marples the Ministrone of Transport at the time had a transport company or was some way involved in one .


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Mar 2020)

13 year old daughter's hamster is on its last legs... it is 2 and we have been expecting to find him lifeless every morning, he is old in hamster terms.
Anyhow, just given him some sugary water to try and perk him up for an hour or two.
Daughter wants to make him some nice clothes to die in tonight!!!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2020)

Well I've been out crawling around underneath my car changing the oil and filter. I had to get on my bike halfway through as they had given me the wrong filter. It started to hail as I was finishing the job off .
Just got to finally check the oil level now .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I think Ernest Marples the Ministrone of Transport at the time had a transport company or was some way involved in one .


He was MD of Marples Ridgeway who were into road (including motorway) construction. Pure coincidence of course.


----------



## Kryton521 (2 Mar 2020)

It's sad that such energetic little creatures burn up their life so very quickly. Unless like mine they like to bite you???


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Mar 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> ??


He has outlived his brother by 6 months, we know when they are about to die, they go crazy for a few days beforehand, bit like a dying fly!!
Worst bite was from a Chipmunk many years ago, straight to the bone!


----------



## Phaeton (2 Mar 2020)

I'd have chipmunks over hamsters anyday


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2020)

Lexi has no preference. Hamsters and chipmunks both get filed into the snacks-on-legs category...


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2020)

Just put my painting away, as I've lost the light, my concentration has gone (all used up working wet-into-wet) plus I need to let the bit I've done dry completely before carrying on anyways.

Now sat down with a  and a biskit.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Trebuchet !



I may have to charge for the use of mine, then...


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2020)

Heathy egg and chips tonight. I’m hoping that the Fragrant MrsP has another Starbar hidden away for me later. ( she has to hide them otherwise I’d stuff the lot ) .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2020)

Covid19 has reached my town.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2020)

Tea✅
Starbar✅


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Mar 2020)

Unpacking my bicycle pannier preparatory to repacking for tomorrows interview, I discovered I've been riding about with a package of half a kilo of clay in there for about a week.

At least I can now continue with the modelmaking project...


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2020)

Thai red curry with basa and king prawns, rice and steamed veg (purple sprouting broccoli, asparagus, sugar snap peas, spring onions). I may have eaten too much. 

Am listening to Portsmouth v Arsenal in the 5th round of the FA Cup.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Thai red curry with basa and king prawns, rice and steamed veg (purple sprouting broccoli, asparagus, sugar snap peas, spring onions). I may have eaten too much.
> 
> Am listening to Portsmouth v Arsenal in the 5th round of the FA Cup.


I had to google Basa, never heard of it.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I had to google Basa, never heard of it.



It's a species of catfish. Used to be sold under the name of River Cobbler. It's lovely fish.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2020)

Oh, and Poppy and Lexi had their share of the basa - it's one of their favourite things to eat.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and Poppy and Lexi had their share of the basa - it's one of their favourite things to eat.


When we had take away fish n chips our old cat , Murphy would literally jump on the table and take the fish from the paper , little bugger.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> When we had take away fish n chips our old cat , Murphy would literally jump on the table and take the fish from the paper , little bugger.



Wouldn't be the only one. I've heard this so often.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Unpacking my bicycle pannier preparatory to repacking for tomorrows interview, I discovered *I've been riding about with a package of half a kilo of clay* in there for about a week.
> 
> At least I can now continue with the modelmaking project...


Das annoying.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2020)

Time for a  and a mince pie...


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and a mince pie...


Why not!

Keeps on trying to snow, with very little success.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wouldn't be the only one. I've heard this so often.


I know a beagle that could help. Especially where cod, and the pollock are concerned.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why not!
> 
> Keeps on trying to snow, with very little success.



And very nice it was too...


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I know a beagle that could help. Especially where cod, and the pollock are concerned.
> View attachment 506785



With that face...

Resistance is most certainly futile...


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> And very nice it was too...


The snow!!


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> The snow!!



Not sure I'd choose it over a mince pie and a  though...


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not sure I'd choose it over a mince pie and a  though...


Have you tried?
Looks just like icing sugar.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have you tried?
> Looks just like icing sugar.



And tastes like horse poo, mud and rotting sugar beet. No thanks...


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> And tastes like horse poo, mud and rotting sugar beet. No thanks...


Not having tried tasting any of those, I'll bow to your judgement.

I've moved a lot of them all though.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not having tried tasting any of those, I'll bow to your judgement.
> 
> I've moved a lot of them all though.



Well, if you've moved 'em, no need to bother tasting.  You'll know that the smell is enough. Especially the sugar beet. That's rank.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, if you've moved 'em, no need to bother tasting.  You'll know that the smell is enough. Especially the sugar beet. That's rank.


No sense of smell.

I've been able to move carcasses that others wouldn't go near because of the smell.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

Calling?


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 506786
> 
> Calling?



Yep. I'm just about to make tracks.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> No sense of smell.
> 
> I've been able to move carcasses that others wouldn't go near because of the smell.



That puts your "walk in the woods" quote in a different light...


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2020)

I’m up. I was supposed to be up earlier, things to do but I wasn’t, so now I’m all behind.

I need tea.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2020)

Dorning.
I deem do dav a dose bleed !


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m up. I was supposed to be up earlier, things to do but I wasn’t, so now I’m all behind.
> 
> I need tea.



I wouldn't say your behind looked big 

Morning would slight frost here but ok otherwise .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Covid19 has reached my town.


Malmesbury! 8 miles away from me .


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2020)

Good morning, yoga this morning, housework this afternoon


----------



## Kryton521 (3 Mar 2020)

Two cups of coffee done.  Breakfast time! Porridge me thinks. Just waved goodbye to the failed yaris . Going to brave the cold and ride the bike this morning


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2020)

I was delayed a bit this morning as I was watching some birds feeding in the garden. I counted a pair of Goldfinches , a pair of Chaffinches, a pair of Blackcaps, 3 Blue Tits, plus some Sparrows, Blackbirds, and Starlings .
I must not forget to decant the old engine oil into a container before I accidentally knock it over and end up with a spillage larger than that of the Torrey Canyon !


----------



## postman (3 Mar 2020)

Mrs P thinks we need one of these,the bike rack covers the number plate,and masks part of the lights.This cycling keeping fit lark is getting expensive cos we might need a wiring kit also.It was so much easier solo cycling.And cheaper.


----------



## postman (3 Mar 2020)

More mundanery i am waiting for my out patients appointment ,my blurred vision needs checking.i might be in trouble cos i did not follow his instructions.Guess i might get a rollocking this morning,ah well it won't be the first or the last,wish me luck.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> Mrs P thinks we need one of these,the bike rack covers the number plate,and masks part of the lights.This cycling keeping fit lark is getting expensive cos we might need a wiring kit also.It was so much easier solo cycling.And cheaper.
> View attachment 506815


Try PF Jones in Manchester although they're from the dark side they're not all bad, they do model specific wiring harnesses, not cheap but very easy to fit, you unclip your existing harness & click the new one in place, far better than using IDC scotch locks.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yep. I'm just about to make tracks.


You'll have the sleepers I take it?


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That puts your "walk in the woods" quote in a different light...


In what way!!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2020)

Is that the time ?


----------



## Phaeton (3 Mar 2020)

Nope it's later than that


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Is that the time ?


What would you like it to be?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> With that face...
> 
> Resistance is most certainly futile...


She came from a shelter, litter abandoned near Route 66. She still had a little domed head when we got her, still a puppy. Mrs. GA was ready to take her then and there at the shelter,but she was underage for spaying (any dog who winds up on the wrong side of things at the shelter or pound in this county has to be spayed or neutered before they are adopted to another family) and we had to wait for a week or two. She is a wonderful dog, but with all the Beagle drawbacks, (barking,howling, bladder the size of a snow pea, so must go out several times a night for peeing) . She's a smaller type of Beagle, what is called an Elizabethan Beagle over here, bigger than a miniature, but smaller, and less prone to overweight, than a full beagle.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2020)

I'm back from yoga, our teacher found muscles to stretch that I didn't know I had, she's always good for a good workout.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2020)

Crumpets with jam and cheddar cheese melted on the top for lunch..


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> Mrs P thinks we need one of these,the bike rack covers the number plate,and masks part of the lights.This cycling keeping fit lark is getting expensive cos we might need a wiring kit also.It was so much easier solo cycling.And cheaper.


Since we got the tandem my solo cycling has ground to a halt.


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Dorning.
> I deem do dav a dose bleed !


I thought my nose was bleeding but it s'not


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2020)

Just panic bought 4 x 27.5 inner tubes. Realised I've only been carrying one tube when out on the MTB in the middle of nowhere, and I usually carry two, just in case I get stuck on a Zombie infested hillside (aka a sneezing farmer).


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2020)

The result of this morning's kitchen endeavours is that there is a beef ragu simmering away in the crock pot. 

Almost time to knock off for lunch.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Mar 2020)

Basingstoke...always good for some mundanity:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rElXHu8sx3s


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2020)

I've been a naughty boy !
I couldn't help it! It was looking all sad and looked at me with those pleading little eyelets.
So I came home with a Raleigh Record Ace frame .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2020)

There's nothing to beat the pleasure one can get from going out for a quiet ride on a sunny day. Blue sky with a few clouds around .The feeling one can get by sitting back in the saddle gently holding the bars with one hand whilst freewheeling allowing the wind to blow you along with one leg wet from having ridden through a deep puddle .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Mar 2020)

Made a corn tortilla wrap, heated up some BBQ chicken. Added guacomole, cheese and chives, chilli sauces. Added cheese and melted under the grill. Perfeeeect.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2020)

Spent most of the the afternoon in the garden clearing up after Jorge.

No motorbikes left in there, but quite a few large branches down. The dozen or so that I have rounded up have already been trimmed and hauled onto a pile for sawing. It's dead wood, so good for burning straight away.

There are also two very large branches that have come off my curly willow, but that's a chainsaw job. Plus it's green wood, so when I get round to that, it'll be sawn into logs and wanged on the wood pile.

I have also worked on my painting, putting in the main colour wash for the background. I need to wait for that to dry before continuing, as there is more shading to be done under the car.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2020)

Well, I have never made Macaroni Cheese like that before. Yummy 😋


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2020)

I'm waiting for my bolognese pasta bake with four cheese topping to finish cooking.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've been a naughty boy !
> I couldn't help it! It was looking all sad and looked at me with those pleading little eyelets.
> So I came home with a Raleigh Record Ace frame .


Pics.....


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2020)

That was very nice indeed.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Mar 2020)

Just had a quarter of a Shepherds Pie I made with the meat left from Sunday's Leg of Lamb, mind I'd had to hide the 'leftovers' from Maz's Son and his Wife and 2 of the Granddaughters, like bloody Locusts that lot.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2020)

Starbar and a cuppa?

Well, I don’t mind if I do.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Mar 2020)

I'm moving house in just over a week. Meanwhile, it's a never-ending round of

mail redirection
electricity, gas, water and internet switchovers
bond, periodic rent payments
new rental condition report
organising removalists
working out my new home/work/home commutes (the most fun part )
and of course, heaps of packing...


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm moving house in just over a week. Meanwhile, it's a never-ending round of
> 
> mail redirection
> electricity, gas, water and internet switchovers
> ...


You're not moving your own stuff then?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> Pics.....


Tomorrow .


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Mar 2020)

This morning we had a short rain shower. May have been lake effect. Then it became very windy indeed, but all is calm now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Mar 2020)

Frozen(but now baked) pizza time!


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2020)

I have a nice


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Frozen(but now baked) pizza time!



Bon appetit. Or valtoo if for are a Centauri...


----------



## Jenkins (4 Mar 2020)

I have finally caught up with CycleChat after a busy weekend.

Friday evening - Norwich, battling the football traffic for The Orielles at the Waterfront.
Saturday - Train to Nottingham for Big Thief at Rock City (alcohol may have been involved during & after)
Suday - A stroll along Nottingham Canal towpath & a stop at Lidl for some more cheap coffee before getting the train home.
Monday - Time for a metric 100 bike ride, then Norwich again in the evening for Marika Hackman at the Arts Centre. Finally got to bed just before 1am.
Today - Up at 05:30 and into work before 7am for a coffee before a trip to Heathrow - 5 1/2 hours of driving for a 3hr meeting!

I'm knackered and looking forward to a late shift of doing as little as possible.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Mar 2020)

I have a job interview today - an all-day assessment type. The job sounds good and something I know I'd be good at doing plus it's working for a not-for-profit which is encouraging. We'll see how it goes. If I get through today, then I'll have to go back for a 1:1 final interview.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2020)

Good luck @LeetleGreyCells 

First 🍵 done
First March miles done


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Mar 2020)

Good luck @LeetleGreyCells .

I have tea, not much planned for to today, I might go for a short ride later . Rain is forecast.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have a job interview today - an all-day assessment type. The job sounds good and something I know I'd be good at doing plus it's working for a not-for-profit which is encouraging. We'll see how it goes. If I get through today, then I'll have to go back for a 1:1 final interview.


Good luck with your interview .


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Rain is forecast.


Just let the dog out into the garden she came back wet


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2020)

Exciting news !
I have put our dustbin out ! I was one of the first. 
It made me wonder if I had the right day.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Mar 2020)

Our bin day was yesterday, the bin man moaned because there were potato peelings on top of the garden rubbish. I told him I couldn’t care less, or words to that effect.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2020)

morning people


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're not moving your own stuff then?
> View attachment 506882


Jeez, I hope those tyres are Marathon Plus.


----------



## Kryton521 (4 Mar 2020)

This morning I have; put out the recycling, drunk coffee. Listened and sent a text in to Virgin radio. Read quite a few post on this forum. Had breakfast AND washed up!
Got a driving assessment later for the new job.

Wondering if I should take a beta blocker or not??? Beta blocker + driving


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2020)

Well that was a new experience . As our smart meter  has stopped working I just tried to do it manually !
Went outside to read the gas meter . Dead as a Dodo ! Just like our smart meter  . Crawled into the cupboard under the stairs expecting both readings might be on that . Nope ! Just electrickery !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2020)

Ooh! I learnt a new skill! How to read the gas meter ? Press the red button A until you see the display and then press the black button B for an update !


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! I learnt a new skill! How to read the gas meter ? Press the red button A until you see the display and then press the black button B for an update !


Then the phone is engaged and you lose the tuppence.


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Then the phone is engaged and you lose the tuppence.



There is a button you should have pressed to get unused coins back, isn't there?


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> There is a button you should have pressed to get unused coins back, isn't there?


Yeah, but sometimes it didn’t work. GPO , thieving gits.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> There is a button you should have pressed to get unused coins back, isn't there?


If someone has used paper to block the return slot, he'll think he's used them.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Mar 2020)

Many years ago, I was doing some building work on a house, the son of the occupants thought, as I was a skinhead with lots of tattoo's I was a bit of a "rum one" he confided with me that he used to put a car jack between the phone and the cash box in phone boxes to force them open, he also had a sideline in stealing bikes and re painting them before selling them on for drink money, any way, a call to the police that evening (before mobiles) they soon put a stop to his enterprise.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Mar 2020)

"Grizzly" the hamster has finally croaked, burial ceremony in the garden after school, headstone will be made and he will be laid to rest with the other 3 at the base of the apple tree.


----------



## mybike (4 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> There is a button you should have pressed to get unused coins back, isn't there?



Button B, I am reliably informed.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> Button B, I am reliably informed.


That only gives him an update now, no cash back.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have a job interview today - an all-day assessment type. The job sounds good and something I know I'd be good at doing plus it's working for a not-for-profit which is encouraging. We'll see how it goes. If I get through today, then I'll have to go back for a 1:1 final interview.



All the best @LeetleGreyCells


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2020)

I have just eaten a M&S buttered cold hot cross bun . Mmmm. They've all gone now ! 

I shall now drink my .


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Mar 2020)

Black bin day, today, already emptied of its solitary little bag of rubbish.

Yesterday's left overs for lunch, plus a banana custard for pud


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2020)

I've spent most of the morning cleaning the car, we're out to lunch and its raining.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Mar 2020)

Hope all goes for the best today, @LeetleGreyCells !


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2020)

Just checked my work's laptop, and it can connect to all works systems via VPN on my mobile phone. Well that's me sorted if the virus breaks out, working from the caravan by the beech. Just hope sand doesn't get into the keyboard.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Mar 2020)

Just had an email from NSI, I have won £25, total this year £100


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2020)

Well it may have been Super Tuesday yesterday but I have had soup for lunch today .


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> its raining.


It is here too & I'm getting bored, it's not supposed to rain on your holidays


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just had an email from NSI, I have won £25, total this year £100


Ooh, I've got an email from them too. I don't have my log in details here so I'll have to wait till tonight to count my winnings.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Mar 2020)

It’s raining, 
I’ve been to the shop on my shopper bike
I’ve had lunch.
I made crumpets for the first time ever.


----------



## Threevok (4 Mar 2020)

Our water here in work is dirty

The bloke from DCWW blames the Fire Station across the way, for running drills and stealing all the clean stuff

Not sure what to make of that, but he did give us some nice bottled water


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2020)

Spent the morning making red orange marmalade.

I am now about to have lunch.

I have had to put Lexi into the threatened kitty jumper as she keeps chewing the spot on her back where the vet gave her two shots of meds last week. She does look quite dapper in it, I must say, much better than a Cone of Shame...


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have a job interview today - an all-day assessment type. The job sounds good and something I know I'd be good at doing plus it's working for a not-for-profit which is encouraging. We'll see how it goes. If I get through today, then I'll have to go back for a 1:1 final interview.



Fingers and paws crossed for you xxx


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2020)

Lexi doesn't seem to be minding the jumper too much. Poppy, on the other hand, is as paranoid as a paranoid thing, and she's not even wearing it... 

Off to the vet in a bit for Lexi's post-op check up. I bet that jumper will make the receptionist and nurses giggle.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2020)

Here is a picture of the Raleigh Record Ace frame I bought yesterday as promised . It has been raining all day but I eventually braved the elements .
It's not the most inspiring colour and it had some nasty rust areas on the rear seat stays. I'm treating them .


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2020)

First garden waste bin collection of 2020 due tomorrow


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Mar 2020)

Burying the hamster soon!!! after daughter has finished her twinkie, box is made and he just needs putting in and burying, I did ask if she had kept him in the fridge today.....I was met with a very disapproving stare


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2020)

Back from the vet. Lexi's mouth has healed really nicely so happy Reynard. 

Although Madam has to go back on Monday to check that patch on her back where she had a reaction to the meds. Vet said I'd done the right thing by keeping her away from it i.e. the jumper.

Now sitting back with a nice


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ooh, I've got an email from them too. I don't have my log in details here so I'll have to wait till tonight to count my winnings.


Yup, £25, as I expected. Still, that's got to be worth a celebratory beer.....


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yup, £25, as I expected. Still, that's got to be worth a celebratory beer.....



Don't spend it all at once!


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Mar 2020)

It will soon be time for a cuppa and a Starbar.


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> Just checked my work's laptop, and it can connect to all works systems via VPN on my mobile phone. Well that's me sorted if the virus breaks out, working from the caravan by the beech. Just hope sand doesn't get into the keyboard.



Perhaps you could move away from the beech and log on nearer the oak.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Mar 2020)

Just had a lovely 🐓 pizza


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Just had a lovely 🐓 pizza


Mine had free range n'duja.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2020)

Bitsas here tonight. Had some chicken left, some greens, some asparagus, rice and the rest of the red curry sauce. Was a tasty meal, and I always feel virtuous using up leftovers. 

And there is a portuguese custard tart for dessert!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have a job interview today - an all-day assessment type. The job sounds good and something I know I'd be good at doing plus it's working for a not-for-profit which is encouraging. We'll see how it goes. If I get through today, then I'll have to go back for a 1:1 final interview.



How'd it go?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Mine had free range n'duja.



Sounds like something out of Star Wars.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> It’s raining,
> I’ve been to the shop on my shopper bike
> I’ve had lunch.
> I made crumpets for the first time ever.
> View attachment 506957


Look like English Muffins.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Mar 2020)

Well, I had my group interview-cum-assessment day and it seemed to go well. At first, seeing the number of people there was a little disconcerting (approx 30), but it turned out that there were a number of jobs on offer. Some in different areas. Some in the same area but more than one vacancy. So while not trying to get my hopes up, I am optimistic.

They went into depth a little more about the job and it’s a mix of the jobs I’ve done before so I understand exactly how it works and what it entails. I’d be very happy to do this job and to do the qualification on offer too.

Now I have to wait until Friday to hear if I go to the next and final stage which is a 1:1 interview. Fingers crossed. 🤞

EDIT: They gave us lunch too which was quite nice if mostly carbs (rice/pasta/bread). I think I was the only one not bothered by this. I’d guess no one else there is a cyclist!


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sounds like something out of Star Wars.



Or something a Narn might eat...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sounds like something out of Star Wars.


Sounds like a sobrassada out of Italy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like a sobrassada out of Italy.


I'd never heard of sobrassada before but you're right, it's an Italian sausage, though with rather more chilli than paprika.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Mar 2020)

The old folks used to tie it up and cure it in an ox bung or intestine. Hotter than the hubs of H-ll.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Or something a Narn might eat...


Bread!!


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Look like English Muffins.


Similar, but crumpets have baking powder and no egg.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Similar, but crumpets have baking powder and no egg.



Hmm... The recipes I have for crumpets are all yeasted... 

The main difference between crumpets and muffins is that the former is a batter that you pour into rings, while the other is a dough that you cut out. Both are usually cooked on a griddle though.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2020)

I need a  because I has a thirsty.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I need a  because I has a thirsty.


No biscuit?


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> No biscuit?



Not this time. Had a portuguese custard tart a little while ago.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Mar 2020)

One for yellow stickering fans - a bag of seven brown seeded rolls from Morrison's pick & mix section, usually £1 for five but reduced to 7p for the lot. Perfectly fresh and very nice with a bowl of soup after work and will do for lunch before work tomorrow as well.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Mar 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just had an email from NSI, I have won £25, total this year £100


£50 for me. This makes it a round £1000 over the last 6 months apparently.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bread!!



Badum-_ching_.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> £50 for me. This makes it a round £1000 over the last 6 months apparently.


Just bought a load more bond's so hopefully I will be getting a few more letters from them 

Double bin day today here so mega excited 

And as it's Thursday I get to have breakfast with my daughter


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Mar 2020)

Good morning. Today will be a recovery day after the excitement of interviews on Tuesday and a bout of experimental sociableness last night.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2020)

Morning . Another grey wet day here .


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2020)

I would like to allay the fears of stockpiling due to the virus.

I have been collecting old steel framed bikes for a while now .


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2020)

Good morning, bike ride later.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning, bike ride later.


Hope you do better than me, we woke up to rain yesterday morning, it didn't stop all day & we've woken up to it again this morning & it seems to mean business


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Hope you do better than me, we woke up to rain yesterday morning, it didn't stop all day & we've woken up to it again this morning & it seems to mean business



At the moment the ride has been put back, we have rain here, no rain on the forecast though, the rain radar shows a rogue shower so should be able to get out for a short one later.

https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public...&fcTime=1583352600&zoom=8&lon=-1.53&lat=52.42


----------



## Phaeton (5 Mar 2020)

Scroll down to the IOW & you'll see what I mean


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Scroll down to the IOW & you'll see what I mean



Yes, a tad damp.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I would like to allay the fears of stockpiling due to the virus.
> 
> I have been collecting old steel framed bikes for a while now .



So _that's_ where they've all gone...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> So _that's_ where they've all gone...


I don't have them all . I believe there are pockets of them stashed away among the members around the world .

It would be silly to have them all in one place in case of a disaster happening .


----------



## Kryton521 (5 Mar 2020)

Cack weather here. Todays rIde is delayed by some time.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2020)

It's good weather for washing things . I did most of my car, garage door which had turned green, back door and rear windows.


----------



## Kryton521 (5 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It's good weather for washing things . I did most of my car,


 ????? "Most of the car"??? Which bit did you miss? The roof? I bet it was the roof got missed!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2020)

Ooh! Carol the weather girl is all optimistic! The weather should brighten up in the South West later .

Midnight ? 

Yes. I only washed halfway up and missed out the front . No point in over doing things !


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 Mar 2020)

Lovely sunny and frosty start to the day here, no wind either


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Mar 2020)

It’s wet.
It’s grey 
I’m going out on the scooter. 
laterrrrrz.


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> ????? "Most of the car"??? Which bit did you miss? The roof? I bet it was the roof got missed!



I tend to miss the roof, I have trouble reaching it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I don't have them all . I believe there are pockets of them stashed away among the members around the world .
> 
> It would be silly to have them all in one place in case of a disaster happening .


Some are being sheltered at our bike co-op. Others are taking their place of greatest safety in my basement or garage.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Some are being sheltered at our bike co-op. Others are taking their place of greatest safety in my basement or garage.



I have given refuge to three four in in this corner of Germany. Two have had their identity changed and one is disguised as an Xtracycle, you can't be too careful.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2020)

Christmas Pud for pud this lunchtime 🎅


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Christmas Pud for pud this lunchtime 🎅


That reminds me, I bought an Aldi Stollen which I've still got stashed in the bread bin. I wonder what the gobble by date is.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Mar 2020)

Oh for goodness sake. Gale warnings again tomorrow.
I'm getting sick of this.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Christmas Pud for pud this lunchtime 🎅



That's a good idea


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That reminds me, I bought an Aldi Stollen which I've still got stashed in the bread bin. I wonder what the gobble by date is.


Best Christmas type cake/bread was a long traveled Panettoni, it traveled from Italy to my eldest's previous employer in the Isle of Man, was then sent to New York to a relative, it was then given to my daughter who was visiting the family in New york, who then took it back to Grand Caymen where she was living/working, who then passed it onto my ex wife who was visiting grand Caymen, who then bought it home to the Isle of Man and handed it over to me! bit of a round trip but it was lovely


----------



## postman (5 Mar 2020)

Right postie back from Goosnargh,sort of three day visit.our turn to do the cleaning no diy this time.So all went well at St Jims i did not get a rollocking,she just rolled her eyes.Nothing to worry about dry eye just needs drops 4 times a day and one other drop morning and night.Might be some time before it clears up or it might never clear up,but eye sight is in no danger.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Mar 2020)

It appears to have stopped raining first time in about 48 hours, we had water coming into the back door of the lodge, called the owner & they've had to sandbag the door, there's a grate to the soakaway that must be so full it can't cope. Seen loads of flooded roads as we've driven around IOW


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2020)

I'm on a 21 bus and it's still raining in the Smoke.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2020)

Spent the morning running errands in town. Some had to be postponed as I didn't fancy waiting in long queues at the till. The perils of going in on market day, I suppose...

Dropped into Tesco for a few extra bits, and somehow managed to emerge with a whole unwrapped Dolcelatte for £3 on yellow sticker... 

Have finished one half of my stock car diptych. Will start the other half tomorrow.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Mar 2020)




----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm on a 21 bus and it's still raining in the Smoke.



Catford to Newington Green iirc?


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> One for yellow stickering fans - a bag of seven brown seeded rolls from Morrison's pick & mix section, usually £1 for five but reduced to 7p for the lot. Perfectly fresh and very nice with a bowl of soup after work and will do for lunch before work tomorrow as well.



Good spot.  Shame you're not closer, I got YS cheese and ham today that would go nicely with those...


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I don't have them all . I believe there are pockets of them stashed away among the members around the world .
> 
> It would be silly to have them all in one place in case of a disaster happening .



I have two small ones stashed away in my garage... Just in case, like...


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Mar 2020)

Annoyingly, my outside light at the back of the house keeps coming on. I look out and there's nothing there - I think it must be the bird feeders blowing in the wind that's setting it off. I think I'll stick some tape over the sensor until the wind calms down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Catford to Newington Green iirc?


It definitely said Newington Green on the front though I was only on it to the end of the Old Kent Road.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Mar 2020)

Sensor taped. Garden in darkness. Burglars are safe now.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It definitely said Newington Green on the front though I was only on it to the end of the Old Kent Road.



Whew! My memory is definitely not faulty.


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2020)

Chippy tea time. Mother and daughter in PJs in front of me. Classy.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Sensor taped. Garden in darkness. Burglars are safe now.


Just leave a few garden rakes lying around .


----------



## Kryton521 (5 Mar 2020)

I got a part time job today so I'm good to go!


----------



## tyred (5 Mar 2020)

I think I have a loose headset.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Mar 2020)

tyred said:


> I think I have a loose headset.


Better than having a loose head


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Mar 2020)

It rained today for a change


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It rained today for a change


It's not raining for a change. Bus
afficionados will be glad to know that I was on a P12 when I started that message.


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not raining for a change. Bus
> afficionados will be glad to know that I was on a P12 when I started that message.


And when you finished it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> And when you finished it?


I walked the rest home and posted from there. Rest of the journey, I mean, not a rest home.


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Just leave a few garden rakes lying around .


Good idea but guess who would be the first person to step on one!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Mar 2020)

It is very windy here. 30-35 mph, with 40-45 gusts. Frontal passage just changed the wind direction. It did not rain.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is very windy here. 30-35 mph, with 40-45 gusts. Frontal passage just changed the wind direction. It did not rain.


Snow?


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Better than having a loose head



You mean like Nearly Headless Nick...


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2020)

Anyway, time for this little Reynard to trundle off to bed.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2020)

Oh well here we go


----------



## Speicher (6 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Oh well here we go



How long does it take you to get there?

I am not riding with you today, because last time I think we did nearly forty miles. AND I didn't get a bacon butty!


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Mar 2020)

Wow ,a decent morning,dry and no wind...


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2020)

I’ve been up for nearly an hour, time for a second cuppa.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> How long does it take you to get there?
> 
> I am not riding with you today, because last time I think we did nearly forty miles. AND I didn't get a bacon butty!



Back now only a gentle 12 miles listening to the birds


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> How long does it take you to get there?
> 
> I am not riding with you today, because last time I think we did nearly forty miles. AND I didn't get a bacon butty!



My word, you have high standards @Speicher.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Mar 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Wow ,a decent morning,dry and no wind...



The wind appears to have been directed to us. Again.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Mar 2020)

After 2 days of biblical proportions rain this morning on the day we will spend most of it in the car the glorious sun is shining very brightly across the fields.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Oh well here we go


Where ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Back now only a gentle 12 miles listening to the birds



My 7 mile ride to work was lovely , as you say birds in full song..perfect morning, and a half day


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2020)

Morning.
A bright but frosty start to the day here .
I had better go out and feed the birds .


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2020)

Morning folks


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> After 2 days of biblical proportions rain this morning on the day we will spend most of it in the car the glorious sun is shining very brightly across the fields.



Its annoying ain't it! I rode yesterday and today is shopping and chores day, its glorious out there this morning, perfect riding weather.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> My 7 mile ride to work was lovely , as you say birds in full song..perfect morning, and a half day



Take the long route home


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2020)

Groan, really do wish my son would get the importance of getting to work 'on-time'. Yesterday, 9 am start, didn't get there until 11, despite me phoning him at 9am and 10am. Same today, we left before 7am, he was up. He went back to bed, due to start at 8am, and he was still in bed when I called. Just get 'I'm getting ready' - no apology, no oh heck. Grrr


----------



## mybike (6 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> That only gives him an update now, no cash back.



He'd already pressed button A, it only works if you don't do that.


----------



## Speicher (6 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Back now only a gentle 12 miles listening to the birds


----------



## Phaeton (6 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Its annoying ain't it! I rode yesterday and today is shopping and chores day, its glorious out there this morning, perfect riding weather.


Very, I'll give you a wave as we come up the M40 to the M42 & depending on traffic may jump onto the M69 instead


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2020)

No Byrd's singing but plenty turned up after I put the food out .
It was interesting watching a pair of Chaffinches turn up . I'm not sure if I am imagining it but the males breast appears to be getting redder.


----------



## Speicher (6 Mar 2020)

Not far from the end of my garden there are some very extremely tall trees. Some ravens nest there. I am sure they are big enough to pick up a small cat.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> Not far from the end of my garden there are some very extremely tall trees. Some ravens nest there. I am sure they are big enough to pick up a small cat.



Probably too intelligent: can you imagine how the cat would respond?


----------



## Speicher (6 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Probably too intelligent: can you imagine how the cat would respond?



Yes, I would hope that the parent ravens know about the sharp claws and bitey teeth of domestic cats. There is also a "retired" "gun" ? dog living next door. 

There are foxes around as well. One sauntered into the garden while Tasha the cat was hiding behind a shrub. It is interesting to note how foxes can do "can we play statues, and I am not really here, and I am going to back off really,really slowly now that I have seen you".


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I would hope that the parent ravens know about the sharp claws and bitey teeth of domestic cats. There is also a "retired" "gun" ? dog living next door.
> 
> There are foxes around as well. One sauntered into the garden while Tasha the cat was hiding behind a shrub. It is interesting to note how foxes can do "can we play statues, and I am not really here, and I am going to back off really,really slowly now that I have seen you".



I guess they are also smart enough to know it's not in their interests to start a random fight with another species.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Mar 2020)

PS in not particularly mundane news, I just called the place I visited last week in Freiburg and said I'd take a job of they're offering one.
I'll hear back "by Monday"...


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Mar 2020)

just got an email saying that an application for a job had been received and no signed copy required yet, the HR lady is back next week and will respond (hopefully) then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Mar 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> just got an email saying that an application for a job had been received and no signed copy required yet, the HR lady is back next week and will respond (hopefully) then.



Good news, I hope it works out for you...


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2020)

I’ve just been down to post office on my £10 Raleigh Twenty. It was mundane.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Very, I'll give you a wave as we come up the M40 to the M42 & depending on traffic may jump onto the M69 instead



I'm told the work on the M6 is now finished.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2020)

I have washing on the line, sheets out.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2020)

Oh, and I caught him out yesterday. Texted Son at 10:20am saying you better let your boss know you are late... I got a reply 'I am at work',

I replied 'No you are not, I can see your car on the drive and I've just seen you open the front door on CCTV' - no reply !


----------



## Ripple (6 Mar 2020)

I'm in massive panic. Handed in my repeated prescription to the pharmacy 2 weeks ago. Still no reply from surgery and no medication. 
And I ran out of medication. 
FFS.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2020)

Ripple said:


> I'm in massive panic. Handed in my repeated prescription to the pharmacy 2 weeks ago. Still no reply from surgery and no medication.
> And I ran out of medication.
> FFS.



I'm not surprised. Been having a nightmare with mine. Decided to do it 'on-line' and both months so far have seen delays, and me using the on-line help and phoning the surgery. Once I phone the surgery, the prescription is sent next day - problems with the email addresses.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Mar 2020)

Moving house is exhausting.  The move is still 1 week away, and I'm already knackered. I'll be spending tomorrow, Sunday and Monday packing (Monday is a public holiday over here), then the move is on Friday next week.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Snow?


No, I'm hoping we are finally past that. But it has snowed as late as April here .


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Mar 2020)

Still very windy here.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2020)

I celebration of a rare, beautifully sunny day, my 2 doors down neighbour has decided to burn lots of old paperwork in his garden.. 

How happy we were to have to close all our windows!


----------



## Phaeton (6 Mar 2020)

In the middle of the Solent


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> In the middle of the Solent


Where should you be?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2020)

It is nice and sunny here . I've just come back from a round trip over to Lacock. My brother wasn't there so I only stopped for a couple of minutes. Primroses are out and I heard a couple of Skylarks .
I'm having a rest now .


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Mar 2020)

Going out on the bike, fed up of staying in, Mrs Fandangus is making "twinkies" should be cooked when I get back


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Where should you be?



He hasn't replied for a bit. Should we worry?


----------



## Kryton521 (6 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> He hasn't replied for a bit. Should we worry?


Too late now! If he's out there on his bike he's past our help!

And a question, kind of fits in with mundane news: Why in all the frelling universe are people stock piling loo paper? If you run out do you have a sink? Running water? Bucket? Shower? Why stock pile loo roll???

PS. If you need any I hijacked a delivery truck on it's way into Waitrose!!??


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Mar 2020)

I've just found an entire YouTube channel of tutorials on how to use free graphic editing software for making logos and editing photos.

I may be some time...


----------



## Ripple (6 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> I'm not surprised. Been having a nightmare with mine. Decided to do it 'on-line' and both months so far have seen delays, and me using the on-line help and phoning the surgery. Once I phone the surgery, the prescription is sent next day - problems with the email addresses.



My prescription has been lost somewhere between pharmacy and surgery. In the best case it will take another few days to get medications. I can only hope that sudden withdrawal symptoms of Prozac won't be awful.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2020)

Ripple said:


> My prescription has been lost somewhere between pharmacy and surgery. In the best case it will take another few days to get medications. I can only hope that sudden withdrawal symptoms of Prozac won't be awful.



Will the pharmacy not give you a 'loan' - it's quite serious running out of certain drugs.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Too late now! If he's out there on his bike he's past our help!
> 
> And a question, kind of fits in with mundane news: Why in all the frelling universe are people stock piling loo paper? If you run out do you have a sink? Running water? Bucket? Shower? Why stock pile loo roll???
> 
> PS. If you need any I hijacked a delivery truck on it's way into Waitrose!!??



Hmm, maybe it's because one person panicked, then the rest followed - it's not a bug that gives you the squits. So long as red wine and Prosecco doesn't run out.


----------



## postman (6 Mar 2020)

Catch that virus,i think not.I am too busy to stand still.Today reads like this.Stripped bed,washed bedding dried bedding ironed bedding.Went shopping.Cleaned bike,cleaned four plastic garden chairs,might throw them away new ones only cost £10 each.Cut lawn.think i'll sit down now.Virus bah humbug.


----------



## Ripple (6 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> Will the pharmacy not give you a 'loan' - it's quite serious running out of certain drugs.


I was given that loan few days ago. I spoke to the surgery and unfortunately Prozac isn't on their "urgent meds" list. And it's weekend ahead. Oh well, things happen.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2020)

Ripple said:


> I was given that loan few days ago. I spoke to the surgery and unfortunately Prozac isn't on their "urgent meds" list. And it's weekend ahead. Oh well, things happen.



Oh no ! It's always awkward when you get very little leeway with prescriptions - I find it always takes longer than the 28 days to get mine back. One of mine I need, but I'll only get tired if I don't take it, the other has no effect. Having been on a few various pain meds that are terrible for side effects, I can feel your worry.


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Mar 2020)

Just back from a sunny 22 miles, the twinkies are not yet done


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2020)

Spoiler: Almost interesting 



I've been out for a ride on my new bike.



I had a nice bacon sandwich earlier today.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2020)

The sheets I put on the line this morning have dried and are now in the ironing basket.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2020)

Well that was a good Friday thanks to all that helped


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2020)

This afternoon I discovered that 3 of our water butts were nearly empty despite all this rain we have been having.
The water butt was leaning over at a jaunty angle . I had to disconnect the butt and drain what water was in there before I could lift it off .
Not sure if it it was due to the ground giving way or the fact that the hedge was pushing it over. I attacked both just to be on the safe side and placed some concrete blocks under the base . It is back in place now and standing firm but slightly higher than the rest .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2020)

Three pints went down well this afternoon. Hic


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2020)

I have taken the advantage of this window in the weather to clear up Dennis and Jorge's leavings.

Two large ash trees (about 14 inches wide at the base) plus three slightly smaller (8 inches) oak trees have been safely taken down and sawed into sections. I had to womanhandle the bits that were left dangling in neighbouring trees. Some other large branches that had come down were given the same treatment. Tomorrow's job is to move around half a tonne of firewood - well, make a start on moving it anyways - to where I can saw it into logs.

Have been chilling with a nice  but oh man, I don't half ache all over now... Who needs gym membership?


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2020)

Oh, and I have stretched a new piece of watercolour paper.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2020)

Roasted peppers, Tomatoes, Olives and Orzo with Mozzarella tonight.

Alas I there are no Starbars left.


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Mar 2020)

Twinkies tasted and all good, lemon and lime, bubblegum!!! my favorite were gingerbread icing.

Just been to inspect the flat that we have rented to the same couple for 15 years! they are moving out to go to a corpy flat, gave them £50 to have a drink and said they can have a few more days to move completely, they had said 6 O'clock tonight and god bless them they were trying to stick to the deadline.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Where should you be?


Exactly where I should have been  I even survived.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Exactly where I should have been * I even survived.*


Or you're on the other side, posting that.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Or you're on the other side, posting that.


I did wonder why it was so dark, but figured it was because I was just back oop North


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Or you're on the other side, posting that.



Can't be, or you'd have seen him on the way past.

Beautiful Wife reports that there's no pasta at the local shop because some plonkers have started panic buying. Sometimes I think we deserve to disappear in a pandemic.

As an aside, North Tyrol has just been declared "at risk" and anyone who was there this month has been asked to stay at home for two weeks. This includes a teacher at Middle Son's school, who has now been teaching there for five days and ran a parents evening, so if she has it, we've all got it, as has Beautiful Daughters Kindergarten and the clients at the protected workshop I visited on Tuesday...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2020)

Apart from driving 2½ hours back to the depot, I've nearly finished w*rk for the day 😒


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Can't be, or you'd have seen him on the way past.
> 
> Beautiful Wife reports that there's no pasta at the local shop because some plonkers have started panic buying. Sometimes I think we deserve to disappear in a pandemic.
> 
> As an aside, North Tyrol has just been declared "at risk" and anyone who was there this month has been asked to stay at home for two weeks. This includes a teacher at Middle Son's school, who has now been teaching there for five days and ran a parents evening, so if she has it, we've all got it, as has Beautiful Daughters Kindergarten and the clients at the protected workshop I visited on Tuesday...


"We" were on our way eastwards. Cuppa on offer.
Someone bought forty 2kg bags at the local Tesco's, clearing the shelf in the process.

Marmite stocks running low!


----------



## Phaeton (6 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Marmite stocks running low!


So there is some good news


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> So there is some good news


Vegimite remains on the shelves though.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Vegimite remains on the shelves though.


You have to go & spoil it didn't you


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You have to go & spoil it didn't you


When the Marmite runs out, they'll have to settle for Vegimite or nothing.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Someone bought forty 2kg bags at the local Tesco's, clearing the shelf in the process.



That's just shy of 1100 portions of pasta...


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's just shy of 1100 portions of pasta...


She might be hungry!


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> She might be hungry!


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


>


Toilet paper is "flying out the door" in the same store. Not certain if it's the same family though


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Toilet paper is "flying out the door" in the same store. Not certain if it's the same family though



Hmm...


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2020)

All we need now is heavy snow forecast, and it'll be the "end of the world" for some.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> All we need now is heavy snow forecast, and it'll be the "end of the world" for some.



Yeah...

Actually, they mentioned the stockpiling on the 6pm news, to which one expert retorted "it's just like Christmas" (when the shops are shut for one day)


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2020)

I managed to set the smoke alarms off cooking tea tonight,  our alarms are mains powered with battery backup, once one gets set off the other two join in, my Good Lady wasn't impressed.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2020)

I noticed that they


Andy in Germany said:


> Can't be, or you'd have seen him on the way past.
> 
> Beautiful Wife reports that there's no pasta at the local shop because some plonkers have started panic buying. Sometimes I think we deserve to disappear in a pandemic.
> 
> As an aside, North Tyrol has just been declared "at risk" and anyone who was there this month has been asked to stay at home for two weeks. This includes a teacher at Middle Son's school, who has now been teaching there for five days and ran a parents evening, so if she has it, we've all got it, as has Beautiful Daughters Kindergarten and the clients at the protected workshop I visited on Tuesday...


What I like is the cough or sneeze in to your elbow and then greet people by rubbing elbows !


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I noticed that they
> 
> What I like is the cough or sneeze in to your elbow and then greet people by rubbing elbows !


You could take up rubbing noses instead, when you meet folk.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> When the Marmite runs out, they'll have to settle for Vegimite or nothing.


Pale horse, Pale Rider.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pale horse, Pale Rider.


White charger


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> White charger


A quart of Vegemite for a Denarius.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> A quart of Vegemite for a Denarius.


You want it posting?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2020)

No, it's good. I'll try and survive without.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, it's good. I'll try and survive without.


Fair do's


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2020)

I have spent the evening cataloguing some of the new stuff for my archive.

Time for one last  before bed.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Actually, they mentioned the stockpiling on the 6pm news, to which one expert retorted "it's just like Christmas" (when the shops are shut for one day)


You've been stickpiling for a while now !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2020)

Morning !
Nothing to report at the moment apart from it being grey out .


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2020)

I might be going to Hayling Island later, but I might not.


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, grey and cold this morning, on chauffeur duties later, taking my Good Lady down the hairdressers.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Mar 2020)

Apologies, but I forgot to mention that I deadheaded my Primulas before going to work, yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2020)

Bit of a delay as my tablet's battery was flat .
Ooh! The sun is breaking through .
The birds were gathering round our bird feeders making me feel guilty . Don't they realise that it's Saturday .


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2020)

Time to get my butt out of bed me thinks


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Mar 2020)

I'm off to watch Granddaughter play in her football match, soon. 😍


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Mar 2020)

It took 6 clicks this morning to cancel my wife’s Amazon prime membership. For gawds sake. It should take the same number of clicks as to join and should be just as easy. Shady practices getting people signing up by mistake.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Time to get my butt out of bed me thinks



I'm wondering how you left it there in the first place.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm wondering how you left it there in the first place.



Maybe Butt sleeps with Beavis?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm wondering how you left it there in the first place.



It wasn't hard this morning


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It wasn't hard this morning


I have that problem too !


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It wasn't hard this morning





Illaveago said:


> I have that problem too !


They have pills for that, you know.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2020)

There's no neighbor to wake me up by playing the pipes or the practice chanter early early in the morning anymore, he retired and moved to Florida, where I'm sure everyone is thrilled to hear _Road to the Isles_, and _The Lass of Fivvie_, well before breakfast.


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 Mar 2020)

Washed and hung out to dry


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It took 6 clicks this morning to cancel my wife’s Amazon prime membership. For gawds sake. It should take the same number of clicks as to join and should be just as easy. Shady practices getting people signing up by mistake.


I've had to cancel it twice for my mum. It's one of the reasons I have never ever bought anything on Amazon and don't intend to either.


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> They have pills for that, you know.



Its just a shame they don't work for me


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> There's no neighbor to wake me up by playing the pipes or the practice chanter early early in the morning anymore, he retired and moved to Florida, where I'm sure everyone is thrilled to hear _Road to the Isles_, and *The Lass of Fivvie, *well before breakfast.


Just so you're not missing out

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GyUZJxBSJGA


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

Travelled to Bradford on _"Barbara Castle"_ earlier today.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2020)

I went to Hayling Island.
I’m back now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Mar 2020)

Avengers: Infinity Wart


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Avengers: Infinity Wart


Correct thread?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Correct thread?



NopeM


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> NopeM


Good, all the same.


----------



## Ripple (7 Mar 2020)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I went to Hayling Island.
> I’m back now.


Does the ferry to Southsea run these days? I seem to remember it stopping 5 or 6 years ago


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does the ferry to Southsea run these days? I seem to remember it stopping 5 or 6 years ago


Well I got on a ferry from the island today, but I wasn’t paying attention to where it took me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Well I got on a ferry from the island today, but I wasn’t paying attention to where it took me.
> View attachment 507526


That's the one. Somebody must have taken it over.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's the one. Somebody must have taken it over.


£5.50 for a return trip.


----------



## tyred (7 Mar 2020)

I had my hair cut today.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

tyred said:


> I had my hair cut today.


Just the one?


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2020)

This morning, I hauled some of the wood that I cut yesterday.

I spent the afternoon doing the ink drawing for the other half of my stock car project, but I kept being distracted by various, and as a result, I'm not happy with it. It looks "off" somehow, and I can't quite pin it down. The composition is part of the problem.

Rather than waste more time on it, I'll stretch another piece of paper and start again.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> You've been stickpiling for a while now !



Stickpiling!

That's as good a description as any as to what I'm doing with all that firewood.


----------



## tyred (7 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just the one?



They're getting a bit thin. Visits to the barber don't take as long as they used to (but the price goes up)


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

tyred said:


> They're getting a bit thin. Visits to the barber don't take as long as they used to (but the price goes up)


Point out they've cut less next time, before parting with your money.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2020)

Got me a  and settling down to watch MOTD


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Got me a  and settling down to watch MOTD


I'll not say who won/lost. Mainly because I don't know who was playing who.


----------



## tyred (7 Mar 2020)

I'm listening to Neil Young


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Mar 2020)

I just spent 5.5 hours packing for my upcoming house move on Friday.  Tomorrow will be similar, and hopefully I can get almost all the remainder done tomorrow, because I definitely don't fancy doing any after work on Tue/Wed/Thu.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2020)

@Shut Up Legs hopefully today's packing goes well .
Right time to get some miles in for me


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2020)

It poured with rain all night last night. When is it going to stop?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Mar 2020)

I've been offered and accepted the job in Freiburg. 

I thought I'd be excited but I'm now worrying about being away from my family and wondering if it's the right place to go. I've told myself there's a mandatory 6-month trial period and I can always look for something closer during that time.

Now I'm tying to find an apartment and Freiburgs rental prices are eye-watering.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Its just a shame they don't work for me


Don't feel alone . I can't take them as I've got to keep my blood pressure low .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been offered and accepted the job in Freiburg.
> 
> I thought I'd be excited but I'm now worrying about being away from my family and wondering if it's the right place to go. I've told myself there's a mandatory 6-month trial period and I can always look for something closer during that time.
> 
> Now I'm tying to find an apartment and Freiburgs rental prices are eye-watering.


I know you’re having doubts, but congratulations on the new job .

Remember, the trial period isn‘t only for the employer—it’s for you to discover more about the job, the company and the people who work there. And whether you want to stay. Good luck with the house-hunting.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been offered and accepted the job in Freiburg.
> 
> I thought I'd be excited but I'm now worrying about being away from my family and wondering if it's the right place to go. I've told myself there's a mandatory 6-month trial period and I can always look for something closer during that time.
> 
> Now I'm tying to find an apartment and Freiburgs rental prices are eye-watering.


I wish you all the very best, I hope it works out for you all.


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been offered and accepted the job in Freiburg.
> 
> I thought I'd be excited but I'm now worrying about being away from my family and wondering if it's the right place to go. I've told myself there's a mandatory 6-month trial period and I can always look for something closer during that time.
> 
> Now I'm tying to find an apartment and Freiburgs rental prices are eye-watering.



Well done!


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been offered and accepted the job in Freiburg.
> 
> I thought I'd be excited but I'm now worrying about being away from my family and wondering if it's the right place to go. I've told myself there's a mandatory 6-month trial period and I can always look for something closer during that time.
> 
> Now I'm tying to find an apartment and Freiburgs rental prices are eye-watering.


Good luck in your new job.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2020)

Morning. 
The sun is shining and I can see some blue sky!


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Mar 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just had an email from NSI, I have won £25, total this year £100





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ooh, I've got an email from them too. I don't have my log in details here so I'll have to wait till tonight to count my winnings.





Jenkins said:


> £50 for me. This makes it a round £1000 over the last 6 months apparently.



25 quids for me too. That's 75 of them in the two months I've had them. 

And another £30 on a lucky dip on the lotto.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Mar 2020)

Bin news. Belatedly announcing that my black bin was blown over in the wind the other week. Both have now been secured with string.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Mar 2020)

Well done @Andy in Germany , big change then, hope it turns out well for you.

Pity about the housing aspect as that a tough obstacle to get over.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Mar 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> 25 quids for me too. That's 75 of them in the two months I've had them.
> 
> And another £30 on a lucky dip on the lotto.




Same here, good old earnie


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> 25 quids for me too. That's 75 of them in the two months I've had them.
> 
> And another £30 on a lucky dip on the lotto.


Is that £25 X 75 or £75 in total ?


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Is that £25 X 75 or £75 in total ?



£75 in total. If only it were the other.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been offered and accepted the job in Freiburg.
> 
> I thought I'd be excited but I'm now worrying about being away from my family and wondering if it's the right place to go. I've told myself there's a mandatory 6-month trial period and I can always look for something closer during that time.
> 
> Now I'm tying to find an apartment and Freiburgs rental prices are eye-watering.


Best o'luck with all three parts.

Take it it's too far to cycle there every day.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2020)

Is there a trots epidemic which might explain the sudden demand for streamers ?

Apparently they cleared the shelves in Malmesbury.

I wonder what they are going for on the bay ?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> It poured with rain all night last night. When is it going to stop?


It was dry when I went out at 6am here still dry now .


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been offered and accepted the job in Freiburg.
> 
> I thought I'd be excited but I'm now worrying about being away from my family and wondering if it's the right place to go. I've told myself there's a mandatory 6-month trial period and I can always look for something closer during that time.
> 
> Now I'm tying to find an apartment and Freiburgs rental prices are eye-watering.


I stayed in the Youth Hostel in Freiburg. It was in about 1967, though 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2020)

I got 2 big bottles of Innocent coconut 'milk' from work @ 30p each.

I used some to make my porage this morning.
Now, that was a peculiar taste! 😂


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Is there a trots epidemic which might explain the sudden demand for streamers ?
> 
> Apparently they cleared the shelves in Malmesbury.
> 
> I wonder what they are going for on the bay ?


There was talk of the United States building up a strategic reserve of t.p., just so people don't hoard. That's okay, worst come to worst, I live near a field or few that produce a multiplicity of corn cobs.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2020)

Good luck on the new job, @Andy in Germany .


----------



## Ripple (8 Mar 2020)

I had a luck to be a witness of a "facepalm" situation yesterday at work. 

A young man took out his ID before entering the pub. And at the same moment he managed to drop a small bag of white powder from his wallet.  What a clumsy.  He acted like nothing happened. I picked that bag and followed the procedures (fill in the book of what's happened etc).
Few hours later leaving the bar that man came to me - "can I get that bag back?"  Well, you can't because it's already gone to the safe in the pub and will be destroyed.
I wished him to be not so clumsy next time.
And it was a dose of cocaine.


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Mar 2020)

No riding today, off to Peel for fish and chips for a late lunch/early tea followed by an ice cream...... if the girls can get their act together!!!


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2020)

Had a lazy morning, but there is a leek, potato and bacon soup simmering away in the crock pot for later. 

Have re-started the ink drawing for the second stock car painting. I'm trying to be more careful with it this time.

It is pouring with rain and blowing a hoolie out here.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been offered and accepted the job in Freiburg.
> 
> I thought I'd be excited but I'm now worrying about being away from my family and wondering if it's the right place to go. I've told myself there's a mandatory 6-month trial period and I can always look for something closer during that time.
> 
> Now I'm tying to find an apartment and Freiburgs rental prices are eye-watering.



Yay, good for you! 

Hope you can iron all the logistical kinks out. That's what trial periods are for xxx


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Mar 2020)

Just noticed the rain..... I have washing out!!! it has had to go in the dryer, nearly dry as well


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2020)

Some pretty hefty showers here this afternoon. Looks like they've all blown through now, as we have clear skies and brilliant sunshine.

I am watching the rugby.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Mar 2020)

I must remember to put the recycling bin out this evening. If it wasn't raining at the moment, I'd do it now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Mar 2020)

On today’s bike ride it was so nice I took my gloves off for first time in months. It was lovely out.


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Mar 2020)

Got the washing in then went to Peel for fish and chips and an ice cream, got back and went out and did 11 miles to help the fish and chips down, having a beer now to make sure


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2020)

I grilled some hamburgers for lunch, first time I've had opportunity to use the grill since November. So windy here it blew out the grill, once.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2020)

There were 9 magpies on the tree outside. They were involved in an intricate changing places game until war broke out. And then the ones that chased the others away went away themselves.

So I went to the pub


----------



## roadrash (8 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I managed to set the smoke alarms off cooking tea tonight,  our alarms are mains powered with battery backup, once one gets set off the other two join in, my Good Lady wasn't impressed.




if you stand within 100 yards of our smoke alarms and whisper the word "toast"...…….. THEY KNOW


----------



## Phaeton (8 Mar 2020)

It's hammering it down here just for a change


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2020)

Just got back from the cinema.


----------



## Ripple (8 Mar 2020)

That moment when going to work takes more time than actual work itself.  
Drove to the site - and I was told that they don't need security. Went home. Voila.
This time I'm very happy with this fail of the office because 1. I live only 5 minutes from that site and 2. it's my first 24 hours of staying at home after 4 weeks working without a day off. 
Woohoo !!!


----------



## Jenkins (8 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I must remember to put the recycling bin out this evening. If it wasn't raining at the moment, I'd do it now.


The bin is now out front ready for emptying tomorrow. It's a lovely clear evening with a full moon now.

Thanks to one of the people I went to Heathrow with on Tuesday, I seem to have got the beginnings of a cold.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The bin is now out front ready for emptying tomorrow. It's a lovely clear evening with a full moon now.
> 
> Thanks to one of the people I went to Heathrow with on Tuesday, I seem to have got the beginnings of a cold.



You have C O - - - - -


----------



## Jenkins (8 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You have C O - - - - -


Cockles?


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Cockles?


Coca Cola!


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Cockles?



Cocoa!


----------



## Jenkins (8 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cocoa!


I do now!


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2020)

I've redone the drawing for the superstox watercolour. Much, much happier with it.  Kept phone and Book of Faces turned off, so no distractions this time, which means I have a car that doesn't look weirdly "off". 

Unlike the pros, I don't use things like lightboxes, projectors, pantographs or tracing paper. I do square up or grid, but I still have to *draw* the car...


----------



## Phaeton (8 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've redone the drawing for the superstox watercolour. Much, much happier with it.  Kept phone and Book of Faces turned off, so no distractions this time, which means I have a car that doesn't look weirdly "off".
> 
> Unlike the pros, I don't use things like lightboxes, projectors, pantographs or tracing paper. I do square up or grid, but I still have to *draw* the car...


Photo or it didn't happen


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Photo or it didn't happen



The "off" drawing's already gone in the recycling...


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've redone the drawing for the superstox watercolour. Much, much happier with it.  Kept phone and Book of Faces turned off, so no distractions this time, which means I have a car that doesn't look weirdly "off".
> 
> Unlike the pros, I don't use things like lightboxes, projectors, pantographs or tracing paper. I do square up or grid, but I still have to *draw* the car...


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 507661



Aaaaargh, my poor eyes!!!  That's just like that trick staircase drawing...


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaargh, my poor eyes!!!  That's just like that trick staircase drawing...


Wait whilst you pass it in a car park.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2020)

Just made myself a nice 

And got some custard creams to go with it.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 507661


I bet that goes around corners without even trying.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Mar 2020)

Another 6.5 hours of packing today, on top of the same amount yesterday, and I'm getting close to finishing it.  Only 3 full days now until I move house on Friday.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2020)

Morning cycle chatters another dry start to the day hear although a bit grey .

Let's hope it is a good day


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2020)

I’m up, I have tea, and a warm Winnie on my lap.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2020)

Morning people, its grey and dry this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 507661


The tracking is a bit out !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning cycle chatters another dry start to the day hear although a bit grey .
> 
> Let's hope it is a good day


Grecian 2000 ?


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2020)

It's blood donoring day, today. The church opposite has a Bolt, apparently, so I'll do a recce before, or after, I eat all the NHS biscuits.


----------



## Kryton521 (9 Mar 2020)

Just waiting for postie, then I'll be out on my bike as this afternoon the weather is threatening another rainfall of biblical proportions! Just what soggy Wales needs, more rain!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2020)

Morning.
Sunny start to the day here.
To carry on with the grey theme I have been grey for a while now . 
We had our 2 year old grandson round yesterday so there is a bit of clearing up to do . He has progressed from picking a toy out of the box one at a time to now tipping the box up . 
Later on he discovered his balance bike . He isn't tall enough to ride it yet so he walked it in from the kitchen through the living room and across his farm .


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Morning people, its grey and dry this morning.


That's it rub it in, it's grey & wet here


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That's it rub it in, it's grey & wet here



Wet here this afternoon, I should be able to ride this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2020)

It seems like yesterday was a bit of a drawing day for peeps . Even I got my pencil and paper out to draw some plans for a 1/18 scale model. 
I fancy doing a bit of whitling and don't fancy spending hundreds on a model . I'm scaling up an Airfix 1/32 Cooper T53. Not sure what to use yet , either a chair leg or some balsa .


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2020)

Came to work in the Beetle this morning first 20 mile drive with no real issues


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2020)

I've renewed my driving licence today and signed up for organ donation.


----------



## Speicher (9 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It seems like yesterday was a bit of a drawing day for peeps . Even I got my pencil and paper out to draw some plans for a 1/18 scale model.
> I fancy doing a bit of whitling and don't fancy spending hundreds on a model . I'm scaling up an Airfix 1/32 Cooper T53. Not sure what to use yet , either a chair leg or some balsa .



Yesterday I parpened some shencils.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2020)

Has anyone seen the Cyclechat sheep ? Our back lawn looks like it needs cutting but I don't know if the ground is dry enough for the electric lawn mower .


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Another 6.5 hours of packing today, on top of the same amount yesterday, and I'm getting close to finishing it.  Only 3 full days now until I move house on Friday.


+ 1 more hour after dinner. Now I have very little packing left to do, so I'll be able to relax the next 3 nights.  I'm looking forward to the new commute: the old one is roughly 57km / 650m climbing round trip per day, and the new one (as far as I can estimate) is roughly 56km / 730m.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yesterday I parpened some shencils.


Very stressful job, that. There's always the risk you might over sharpen and break them. Dutch courage is sometimes required.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone seen the Cyclechat sheep ? Our back lawn looks like it needs cutting but I don't know if the ground is dry enough for the electric lawn mower .


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone seen the Cyclechat sheep ? Our back lawn looks like it needs cutting but I don't know if the ground is dry enough for the electric lawn mower .


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> + 1 more hour after dinner. Now I have very little packing left to do, so I'll be able to relax the next 3 nights.  I'm looking forward to the new commute: the old one is roughly 57km / 650m climbing round trip per day, and the new one (as far as I can estimate) is roughly 56km / 730m.


Which way will the wind be blowing though. Moving to avoid a headwind is a bit extreme.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Which way will the wind be blowing though. Moving to avoid a headwind is a bit extreme.


Actually, it's quite possible I'll have more head/cross winds on my new commutes than on the old. Never let it be said that I shirked my fair share of cycling pain and suffering. Shut up, legs!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2020)

I've just been up to our pond and discovered 6 new dollops of spogs frawn. The trouble is some of the older ones are cannibalising them .


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've just been up to our pond and discovered 6 new dollops of spogs frawn. The trouble is some of the older ones are cannibalising them .


Survival of the fitest.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Survival of the fitest.


Yes! But I feel sorry for the little things .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Survival of the fitest.



Survival of the hungriest


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Mar 2020)

There always seem to be enough frogs, though. I have a sand and gravel company near the cycle path atop a little ridge near me. There is a small section of a drainage ditch on the other side of the fence that sounds like it is full of frogs. It has only just gotten reliably above freezing here, and I'm already hearing tree frogs, as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2020)

Bin Day - 1.
Garden and recycling, tomorrow. 

Action plan formed with neighbour for the next year as local council is starting to charge for collection.
I compost most of ours, but other stuff will be going in theirs as of April 5th and we'll pay them half of the charge.


----------



## Ripple (9 Mar 2020)

Just have done my timesheet for February 2020. Total hours worked - 219.5


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2020)

Grey and overcast here chez Casa Reynard. Wind is pretty gusty, but it is very mild.

I've been struggling with a head cold and bunged sinuses the last few days. I feel rather  and 

Decided not to go out and run errands this morning, so stayed in and tackled a load of stuff that wanted doing. Log bins are filled up, decanted a sack of cat biscuits into clip top tupperwares, puttered about in the kitchen prepping supper for tonight and sorted out the stuff for specials, best in show pens and the tombola for Saturday.

I do have to take Lexi to the vet for a check up at tea time. I bet they'll laugh that I had to *sew* madam into her jumper to stop her from wiggling out of it. Her back is healing nicely, though...


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It seems like yesterday was a bit of a drawing day for peeps . Even I got my pencil and paper out to draw some plans for a 1/18 scale model.
> I fancy doing a bit of whitling and don't fancy spending hundreds on a model . I'm scaling up an Airfix 1/32 Cooper T53. Not sure what to use yet , either a chair leg or some balsa .



What about wire & papier mache for modelling?


----------



## postman (9 Mar 2020)

Mundane news,i am going into my garage,to put the best tyre on the mountain bike,time to get if off the turbo and go get muddy.I need to get out and about.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2020)

I’ve been out to the bike shop today, I’m back now and had a fish finger sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been out to the bike shop today, I’m back now and had a fish finger sandwich for lunch.


The bike shop sells fish finger sandwiches, that's a great shop you have there


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been out to the bike shop today, I’m back now and had a fish finger sandwich for lunch.



Used ot have those as a kid and still ocassionally indulge. Yummy


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2020)

After last weekends major kitchen de-clutter and refurbish, Mrs F showed her mum the pictures. 'Oh you can do that to my kitchen'. Mrs F relays this to me (MIL in a nursing home) saying it might make the house more 'sell-able'. I said I've not got time to do that, and anyone buying that house will rip the kitchen out (it's falling to bits). Anyway, your sister has trashed the upstair's ceiling trying to help - she ripped down polystyrene tiles, and forgot about all the glue etc - the whole ceiling needs a skim.

I've not got much spare time as it is, never mind re-furbing someone else's house when I won't get paid. 

I must start doing 'rubbish' DIY, then no-one will ask ! Serves me right.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Mar 2020)

Spent the entire morning finding and chasing up rooms and apartments that I could afford in the region of Freiburg im Breisgau.

It isn't looking very promising, frankly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> I must start doing 'rubbish' DIY, then no-one will ask ! Serves me right.



It's the same once people realise I'm a cabinet maker...


----------



## Lullabelle (9 Mar 2020)

I am sooo bored


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's the same once people realise I'm a cabinet maker...



Nobody want's to pay. Hence not doing lengthy DIY for anyone. MIL's kitchen would be a good weeks work - she wouldn't want to pay me even labourer rates of £150 a day (or the family would expect me to do it for free). She's not living there and we know the kitchen will be ripped out. The house will be great for someone wanting a "do-er upper" - needs a re-wire too, so that would be kitchen out.

Folk have asked my wife why doesn't she make clothes for people - answer, people won't pay when you can get a top for less than £10 in Primark. Add in the hours that go into making something decent, not worth it. 

It's why I've only occasionally fixed bikes for mates - they have no idea. One mate gave me a 00's GT full suspension to service, but the brakes were dead (busted bladder on the hydraulic levers). Fixed everything else, and said you need new brakes, about £60-£100 depending on quality.... ouch. I spent a fair few hours on it (all XT and XTR).

I even fixed up another mate's son's BSO - was only 6 months old, but lived outside in the rain. I only charged the cost of pads and cables. Time sorting it out would have been more than the bike was worth.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Used ot have those as a kid and still ocassionally indulge. Yummy


The Fragrant MrsP and I have them quite regularly, there’s always a big pack of FFs in the freezer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Mar 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> I am sooo bored



We need the washing up doing, if you want to come over.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Mar 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> I am sooo bored





Andy in Germany said:


> We need the washing up doing, if you want to come over.



and when that’s finished I need the rose bushes pruning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> and when that’s finished I need the rose bushes pruning.



Not so fast, I've just noticed the living room is looking a bit dusty, and there's washing to fold...


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> and anyone buying that house will rip the kitchen out (it's falling to bits).


My father's house is the same, when he eventually goes it will need a new kitchen & boiler, I'd rather sell it at a lower price & let the new buyers do what they want, rather than putting something in they don't want.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> My father's house is the same, when he eventually goes it will need a new kitchen & boiler, I'd rather sell it at a lower price & let the new buyers do what they want, rather than putting something in they don't want.



When we moved in here 12 years ago it wanted some serious updating, when we go I suspect it will need the same, we're on small pensions now and can only afford the essential repairs to keep it habitable.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2020)

Lexi's been signed off by the vet. Yipeeeee!!! 

And yes, they were howling with laughter at the surgery regarding her being sewn into her jumper. She needs to keep it on till the weekend.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2020)

About to toddle off downstairs and throw supper together.

Making quiche to use up eggs, cheese and pastry, and will do some fried mushrooms and tomatoes to go on the side.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2020)

I was in China and some sort of medical emergency started just as I got out to Hong Kong. From there I managed to hitch a lift on a cruise ship to Japan. But that got grounded with some health issue just after I’d disembarked. Decided to travel overland via Iran and they were having problems by time I got to Turkey. Continued on to Italy, lots of coughing going on when I left, then took a flight to Tenerife. Bloody hotel had some health issues with guests as well. Managed to sneak away and get flight back to UK.

Is there something I’ve missed?


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Is there something I’ve missed?


Yes the Chinese government experimenting on their own citizens but it got out of hand, or was that what you were there for?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I was in China and some sort of medical emergency started just as I got out to Hong Kong. From there I managed to hitch a lift on a cruise ship to Japan. But that got grounded with some health issue just after I’d disembarked. Decided to travel overland via Iran and they were having problems by time I got to Turkey. Continued on to Italy, lots of coughing going on when I left, then took a flight to Tenerife. Bloody hotel had some health issues with guests as well. Managed to sneak away and get flight back to UK.
> 
> Is there something I’ve missed?


You should have stayed on the Grand Princess. You'd have just sailed under the Golden Gate.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You should have stayed on the Grand Princess. You'd have just sailed under the Golden Gate.



Thats the sister ship not the one that was in Japan


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I was in China and some sort of medical emergency started just as I got out to Hong Kong. From there I managed to hitch a lift on a cruise ship to Japan. But that got grounded with some health issue just after I’d disembarked. Decided to travel overland via Iran and they were having problems by time I got to Turkey. Continued on to Italy, lots of coughing going on when I left, then took a flight to Tenerife. Bloody hotel had some health issues with guests as well. Managed to sneak away and get flight back to UK.
> 
> Is there something I’ve missed?


Are you related to Typhoid Annie ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Thats the sister ship not the one that was in Japan


That's a really unlucky pair of sisters!


----------



## postman (9 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> After last weekends major kitchen de-clutter and refurbish, Mrs F showed her mum the pictures. 'Oh you can do that to my kitchen'. Mrs F relays this to me (MIL in a nursing home) saying it might make the house more 'sell-able'. I said I've not got time to do that, and anyone buying that house will rip the kitchen out (it's falling to bits). Anyway, your sister has trashed the upstair's ceiling trying to help - she ripped down polystyrene tiles, and forgot about all the glue etc - the whole ceiling needs a skim.
> 
> I've not got much spare time as it is, never mind re-furbing someone else's house when I won't get paid.
> 
> I must start doing 'rubbish' DIY, then no-one will ask ! Serves me right.


 I know your pain.I stopped years ago after getting stiffed by one person i helped.Didn't even leave me the kettle in the kitchen,never had a cuppa all the first day.Now i just do the mil and fil diy.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Mar 2020)

I woke up 40 minutes later than usual, used a few choice swear words, then was out the door 4 minutes after getting out of bed, a new record for me. I then cycled to work faster than usual. About 16-17 hours of packing over a long weekend (yesterday was a public holiday over here) has left me very tired.


----------



## postman (9 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I woke up 40 minutes later than usual, used a few choice swear words, then was out the door 4 minutes after getting out of bed, a new record for me. I then cycled to work faster than usual. About 16-17 hours of packing over a long weekend (yesterday was a public holiday over here) has left me very tired.




I once woke up at 5-30 it was dark outside As a postman we started work six mornings a week at 05-00.I got dressed without a shave or wash ran downstairs to find my mum making the evening meal.It was 5-30 in the evening.Fool.


----------



## Kryton521 (9 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> I once woke up at 5-30 it was dark outside As a postman we started work six mornings a week at 05-00.I got dressed without a shave or wash ran downstairs to find my mum making the evening meal.It was 5-30 in the evening.Fool.



Ah yes, the joys of being a Postman! How I laughed when I did that! More than once. About as funny as syphilis!!!


PS. I am, currently, ever so slightly drunk. Me who has no resistance to alchol has drunk vodka!!! Giggle giggle...... Fall down now!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Mar 2020)

I've got lots of jobs need doing in my house. Maybe if I leave them long enough, someone will do them...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've got lots of jobs need doing in my house. Maybe if I leave them long enough, someone will do them...



Or the house will return to nature


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Are you related to Typhoid Annie ?


Mary!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've got lots of jobs need doing in my house. Maybe if I leave them long enough, someone will do them...


Just wait, eventually the mould will grow, evolve, become self-aware, then do the job for you. Unless it dies from a pandemic virus, of course.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Mar 2020)

I completed my British Cycling Guided Ride Leader Level 1 course on Saturday. Mundane to some, but exciting for me. Had a great day and enjoyed the course which is the probably the first and only time I'll enjoy being constantly assessed throughout the whole day! The other people on the course were great and we all worked well together. The tutor/assessor was brilliant - putting everyone at ease, having a laugh with us; he made it a great day and experience.

I have to wait up to 5 days for BC to put me into their various computer systems to give me access so I can start organising rides. Although I have thought that I may look for existing rides put on by experienced Ride Leaders and ask if I can assist to give me more experience before I put on my own. Guided rides are most definitely not like club rides and are a very different kettle of fish. I can't wait 

On a side note, one of the attendees works for Sheffield Cycling 4 All which is a charity that puts on rides with specialist bikes in one of the local parks for people that are disabled. It looks like a really interesting and very worthwhile project and I was thinking of going and seeing what they do. I don't know if I'd have time to volunteer on a regular basis (although I'd really like to, I have two young kids, Go Ride coaching and now Guided Rides), but I can appreciate and understand the joy that this project would bring to people. The specialist bikes they have alone are really interesting - low riders, side by side trikes, wheelchair tandems, hand cycles, etc. Worth checking out in your areas if there's something similar and you're interested.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2020)

Oh, I put my green recycling bin out when I got back from the vet. No black bag this week, there's hardly anything in it.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone seen the Cyclechat sheep ? Our back lawn looks like it needs cutting but I don't know if the ground is dry enough for the electric lawn mower .


I saw them on Sunday, but they were a bit busy stuffing themselves on cauliflowers.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I saw them on Sunday, but they were a bit busy stuffing themselves on cauliflowers.
> View attachment 507793


Making a meal of it, by the looks of it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Mary!


I think you all are thinking of Tug Boat Annie, of print and screen fame.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaXiahuN7-0


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think you all are thinking of Tug Boat Annie, of print and screen fame.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaXiahuN7-0



Mary, the cook. 
28 years in isolation.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I saw them on Sunday, but they were a bit busy stuffing themselves on cauliflowers.
> View attachment 507793


Posh sheep down there......ours just get a field of neeps!


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Posh sheep down there......ours just get a field of neeps!


No tatties!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Mary, the cook.
> 28 years in isolation.


Yes, because she carried typhoid, and wouldn't quit taking kitchen jobs and infecting whole families.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> No tatties!!


Nor mince.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Nor mince.


Would that be cannibalism if it were lamb mince.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2020)

I've never heard of lamb mince. We mostly have beef, pork, turkey and surprisingly, buffalo, readily available.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I've never heard of lamb mince. We mostly have beef, pork, turkey and surprisingly, buffalo, readily available.



With what do you make a shepherd's pie, then?


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2020)

Beef, believe it or not. Although any pie with mashed potatoes atop it gets called shepherds pie, including what I perceive as cottage pie.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2020)

I have a big mug of honey and lemon.

That 1990 F3000 yearbook that I took a punt on turned out to be almost pristine - the seller massively overstated the damage on the listing. Only two pages were partially stuck together; the paper is scuffed where it's been prised apart, perhaps the size of a 10p piece on each side.

One happy camper here, as I've snaffled a rare book for a fraction of the list price. 

Plus it's the source of two scanned images I was given years ago, whose origin I hadn't been able to pin down until now.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Beef, believe it or not. Although any pie with mashed potatoes atop it gets called shepherds pie, including what I perceive as cottage pie.


Your perception would be correct.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Beef, believe it or not. Although any pie with mashed potatoes atop it gets called shepherds pie, including what I perceive as cottage pie.



Nooooooooooo!!! 

Cottage pie is beef, and shepherd's pie is lamb. Both are topped with mashed potato.

Fish pie is also topped with mashed potato, as is admiral's pie - which is fish pie that's got prawns added.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2020)

Some of the things I see sold in super-markets are often in error as to proper ingredients. Especially frozen foods, although we finally have a decently tall steak and ale pie, though it is expensive, as such pies go. $8 for two, Marie Callenders'. May be cheaper in the south.





Good, but a tad salty.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Some of the things I see sold in super-markets are often in error as to proper ingredients. Especially frozen foods, although we finally have a decently tall steak and ale pie, though it is expensive, as such pies go. $8 for two, Marie Callenders'. May be cheaper in the south.
> View attachment 507799
> 
> Good, but a tad salty.


No top crust, is it really a pie.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2020)

I dunno, sort of makes its' own crust up there, so I submit my findings to be of acceptable, though not authentic, British fare, M'Lud.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2020)

Right, I'd better toddle off to bedfordshire...


----------



## Phaeton (10 Mar 2020)

Wow first to post this morning, has Armageddon happened?


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2020)

good morning.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2020)

*Morning all *


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Mary!


Sorry ! My wife came up with the name and I went along with it .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've got lots of jobs need doing in my house. Maybe if I leave them long enough, someone will do them...


I've got lots of pairs of rose tinted glasses for sale for people in a similar situation!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> I am sooo bored


You need a hobby !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Wow first to post this morning, has Armageddon happened?


Yes! It's taken me that long to catch up !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2020)

Morning . It is grey and wet out.
It was a bit therapeutic drawing out a plan , scratching my head and starting to assemble my model from some scrap balsa yesterday . I wasn't too happy when the bits I had glued together fell apart ! . I re did it with contact adhesive .
It reminded me of making models from the free plans you used to get in the Aeomodeller magazine .
Just like the initial steps in making a model mine doesn't look like much at the moment .


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> You need a hobby !



I am at work, just don't have much to do


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> I am at work, just don't have much to do


Day dream .


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Mar 2020)

I have completely finished packing for Friday's house move, with 2.5 days to spare.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I have completely finished packing for Friday's house move, with 2.5 days to spare.


Everything!
Bed, seat, kettle!!


----------



## Phaeton (10 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I have completely finished packing for Friday's house move, with 2.5 days to spare.


I bet you haven't, you only think you have, look behind you, you've missed that....................


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Mar 2020)

Well of course there are a few things I have to delay packing until the morning of the move, but it's no more than about 1 hour to pack them. I swear it, I'm super-organised this time.  Look upon my works, ye mighty, and despair!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2020)

Have you ever wondered why a cat will suddenly stop what it is doing and stare off into space ?

It is due to the hairs in their ears ! Mine are doing it ! It is like someone eating a packet of crisps next to your ear .


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2020)

I found a couple of bananas in my work bag. They'd got lovely and black. 

Hence, two banana cakes are now baking in the oven. Should be ready in a short while


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2020)




----------



## Phaeton (10 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> View attachment 507821


Simply What?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Have you ever wondered why a cat will suddenly stop what it is doing and stare off into space ?
> 
> It is due to the hairs in their ears ! Mine are doing it ! It is like someone eating a packet of crisps next to your ear .


Ooh, follicular tomtinnitus!


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Day dream .


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Mar 2020)

The room next to our office is having the floor taken up, plenty of noise, the floor is rotten and mouldy so when you go out there it stinks so I am trying to stay in here as much as possible.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I found a couple of bananas in my work bag. They'd got lovely and black.
> 
> Hence, two banana cakes are now baking in the oven. Should be ready in a short while



Can't smell them cooking?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Can't smell them cooking?


Wind's blowing WNW, so it'll be smelling nice just north of you!


----------



## mybike (10 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Moving house is exhausting.  The move is still 1 week away, and I'm already knackered. I'll be spending tomorrow, Sunday and Monday packing (Monday is a public holiday over here), then the move is on Friday next week.



I've not recovered yet after 18 months.


----------



## mybike (10 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> Oh no ! It's always awkward when you get very little leeway with prescriptions - I find it always takes longer than the 28 days to get mine back. One of mine I need, but I'll only get tired if I don't take it, the other has no effect. Having been on a few various pain meds that are terrible for side effects, I can feel your worry.



The local pharmacies always seem to lack at least one of my wife's medicines. And when you do drop the prescription in & come back later they've never done it!


----------



## mybike (10 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> There's no neighbor to wake me up by playing the pipes or the practice chanter early early in the morning anymore, he retired and moved to Florida, where I'm sure everyone is thrilled to hear _Road to the Isles_, and _The Lass of Fivvie_, well before breakfast.



Trouble is, it's such a loooonnng road.


----------



## mybike (10 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone seen the Cyclechat sheep ? Our back lawn looks like it needs cutting but I don't know if the ground is dry enough for the electric lawn mower .



Our lawn was starting to dry, but now it's too wet. The moss will have to wait a bit.


----------



## mybike (10 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Bin Day - 1.
> Garden and recycling, tomorrow.
> 
> Action plan formed with neighbour for the next year as local council is starting to charge for collection.
> I compost most of ours, but other stuff will be going in theirs as of April 5th and we'll pay them half of the charge.



A decent shredder helps!


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2020)

Still feeling rather  and  today. So am opting for a plumpitty day.


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> The local pharmacies always seem to lack at least one of my wife's medicines. And when you do drop the prescription in & come back later they've never done it!



Snap, although the pharmacy didn't have my son's insulin yesterday, got to go back today. I've tried on-line prescriptions, and so far that's as un-reliable.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> A decent shredder helps!


We don't have enough to warrant buying one..


----------



## mybike (10 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> My father's house is the same, when he eventually goes it will need a new kitchen & boiler, I'd rather sell it at a lower price & let the new buyers do what they want, rather than putting something in they don't want.



You're unlikely to get your money back if you do it up. It might sell quicker tho'.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> We don't have enough to warrant buying one..


Buy a half decent one then.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2020)

Made good progress on my superstox painting. Need to re-apply masking fluid to some spots before carrying on.

I actually had to use some Prussian Blue, as the car is (mainly) a very dark blue. It's a colour I use very, very rarely. Same applies to Phthalo Green.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2020)

Oh, and they didn't empty my green wheelie bin.


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2020)

Been out panic buying....


Drill bits. Phew, Aldi had some left from last week.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2020)

I fancy a little bit of late night scrapbooking...


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I fancy a little bit of late night scrapbooking...


Well?


----------



## Kryton521 (10 Mar 2020)

Very late night. Been to see, "1917". A kick in the guts film, not one if you want a happy ending. Also today had to buy a new "door" for my electric meter box, "thingy" as it's outside and exposed to the weather. Complete box of one sort or another, anything up to and over £70!!!
Just the frelling door? £30 ????? It's plastic! It's a plastic door!!!! £30 frelling quid???


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Well?



Been busy labelling and mounting some photos to go in the scrapbook / archive.

Someone's been peeling onions nearby.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2020)

Time to knock off for a  and a custard cream or three...


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Been busy labelling and mounting some photos to go in the scrapbook / archive.
> 
> *Someone's been peeling onions nearby.*


Odd that, I've had the taste of onions in my mouth all night, and I've been nowhere* near an onion this week.

Unless you count going past them, along with a load of other veg in Tesco's.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Odd that, I've had the taste of onions in my mouth all night, and I've been nowhere* near an onion this week.
> 
> Unless you count going past them, along with a load of other veg in Tesco's.



Yeah, that's right bizarre...  Someone's not slipped you joke sweets by any chance? 

Had to pack in the scrapbooking so's not to blub all over the pages. The collection of photos I'm working with are just a little bit poignant, so yeah, onions...


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2020)

What a nice start to the day outside , shame I didn't wake up early enough to go out on the bike


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Phaeton (11 Mar 2020)

Morning all, there appears to have been a yellow thing in the sky briefly earlier


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2020)

I am about to make a shock announcement ! 

For those of you who were expecting me to put out our recycling bin today I'm afraid it has been changed to Friday !
I'm sorry but this is totally out of my control due to the new changes .


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I am about to make a shock announcement !
> 
> For those of you who were expecting me to put out our recycling bin today I'm afraid it has been changed to Friday !
> I'm sorry but this is totally out of my control due to the new changes .


Thanks for reminding me...........it's our blue bin today.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Thanks for reminding me...........it's our blue bin today.


Oh! I'm having withdrawal symptoms !


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Morning all, there appears to have been a yellow thing in the sky briefly earlier



We have it here at the moment, tempting me out for a bike ride.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2020)

Alright ! Own up ?
Now who was it that flew all the way to Australia when they heard that a store had just received a new stock of toilet rolls ?


----------



## Phaeton (11 Mar 2020)

Probably the family round the corner who recently had a delivery from Tesco's for £500+ & within the same hour an order from Sainsbury's for over £600


----------



## Sterlo (11 Mar 2020)

We've had a story in our local rag about possible closing the public toilets in the shopping centre because people are nicking the toilet rolls


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Alright ! Own up ?
> Now who was it that flew all the way to Australia when they heard that a store had just received a new stock of toilet rolls ?


Unless the flight only lasted 10 minutes (at warp factor 'ridiculous'), they'd be out of luck.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Mar 2020)

Morning, late reporting in this morning. I took the dogs out early then went for a run.

I trust all is well in Mundania?*

*it took me seven attempts to type the word ‘well’ because I kept hitting the delete button instead of the ‘L’


----------



## mybike (11 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I am about to make a shock announcement !
> 
> For those of you who were expecting me to put out our recycling bin today I'm afraid it has been changed to Friday !
> I'm sorry but this is totally out of my control due to the new changes .



I'm happy to report, on this subject, that I won 2-0 yesterday.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Mar 2020)

Just like to report we still have toilet roll in the house. Dooooon‘t Paniiiiiic.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2020)

Well today is the first time in 2020 that we have hung our washing out on the line


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Mar 2020)

Hung some washing out.... does't look to promising!! on a lighter note I have received a phone call from HR re a job that I have applied for, going to meet them at 14:00


----------



## Phaeton (11 Mar 2020)

Mundane question, if the bib shorts are shorts & bib longs go all the way to your ankles what do you call the ones that go below your knees?


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Mar 2020)

Knickers.... ooh er missus


----------



## Speicher (11 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Mundane question, if the bib shorts are shorts & bib longs go all the way to your ankles what do you call the ones that go below your knees?


Bibknees


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Mundane question, if the bib shorts are shorts & bib longs go all the way to your ankles what do you call the ones that go below your knees?



3/4s


----------



## Phaeton (11 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> 3/4s


That's what I thought but they weren't coming up on a search


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2020)

Work's told us to take our laptops home in the evening, just in case of closure.

That's fine, except when you forget to bring it back in the next day. Had go go back home after rush hour to collect it. 

I wouldn't mind, I'd left it next to the front door !


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That's what I thought but they weren't coming up on a search


Try searching cycling knickers, you get some interesting pics, however most of the retailers call them "Knickers"


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2020)

I wonder if the neighbours would complain if I parked my 44 tonne artic in our Close if I have to work from home....


----------



## Ripple (11 Mar 2020)

Naughty me (more likely stupid me) - engine oil in my car was almost gone. Didn't check it for a while + loads of driving = oil level below minimum. Rushed to the shop and bought 4 litres of oil, topped up and still loads of it left for the future.


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2020)

Loo roll thief spotted.







Andrex kitten


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder if the neighbours would complain if I parked my 44 tonne artic in our Close if I have to work from home....



You can park it in front of my idiot neighbour's house !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder if the neighbours would complain if I parked my 44 tonne artic in our Close if I have to work from home....



Does the artic contain this week‘s toilet roll shop?


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2020)

Sunny intervals and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Brace yourselves folks, my green wheelie bin has been emptied!

Has anyone seen my get-up-and-go? I seem to have misplaced it today.


----------



## Ripple (11 Mar 2020)

A student forgot his room key so we as security have to let him in. I asked what's his flat number. Student thinks for a few seconds and then answers - "it's on a third floor..."


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Does the artic contain this week‘s toilet roll shop?


It contains most life saving stuff!! 😂


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Mar 2020)

Been for my interview.... I must have made an impression, they offered me the job after 3/4 an hour, I start on Monday!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Mar 2020)

Congratulations, @carlosfandangus !


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Mar 2020)

Thank you


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Been for my interview.... I must have made an impression, they offered me the job after 3/4 an hour, I start on Monday!!!



Well done


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Been for my interview.... I must have made an impression, they offered me the job after 3/4 an hour, I start on Monday!!!



How cool is that?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Mar 2020)

I think my dinner this evening will be a beef sandwich from the Bloomington Country Club , last nights dinner. Leftovers, but with special significance for @postman,( the place Col. Blake always mentioned on M*A*S*H.)


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2020)

Time to put the painting away for the day. I can't do anything until the background & foreground washes dry anyways.

A  calls.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Mar 2020)

Fish and chips and beer later tonight. Yummmmy


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2020)

No one told me that there has also been a run on pasta sauces! I'll have to do proper cooking.


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Mar 2020)

Chips, sausage and egg for me and Mrs fandangus, the kids have to make do with homemade samosa's


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2020)

Leek, potato & bacon soup here tonight, followed by marmalade bread & butter pudding.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Mar 2020)

I have cancelled my milk delivery for tomorrow as I won't be home until late afternoon. Yet another trip to Nottingham - this time for Sisters of Mercy at Rock City.

Leaving the hotel in a short while for the 5 minute walk to the venue. With any luck the coughing and runny nose from this cold should guarantee plenty of space around me 😃


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Mar 2020)

I’ve been out all day, I’m home now and I have had my dinner.
@carlosfandangus congratulations .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2020)

I went out and caught some fish and chips tonight . There weren't many peeps in the shop.
Earlier on this morning I started sanding down my model. It is to the same scale as the Lotus 49 it is placed next to. The strange blocks are glued on where some low spots are.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder if the neighbours would complain if I parked my 44 tonne artic in our Close if I have to work from home....


Next door neighbour brought hers home from time to time. No-one said anything to her about parking up on the street.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Mar 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Been for my interview.... I must have made an impression, they offered me the job after 3/4 an hour, I start on Monday!!!


Excellent! Congratulations @carlosfandangus


----------



## snorri (11 Mar 2020)

Mystified by the current public demand for toilet rolls, I asked Google what was going on. It's quite a complicated business, funny how some of our minds work.
https://www.edinburghnews.scotsman....s-has-people-panic-buying-toilet-roll-2445952


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Mar 2020)

I'm stressed.  

Moving house is stressful enough (my move is tomorrow), but I also found out while inspecting the new rental house on Tuesday that its letterbox is locked with a built-in lock, and no key to be found, which means that when I start receiving mail in it tomorrow, I have no way to open the letterbox. In addition to that, I have to do some major shopping on the weekend to restock the fridge, which given people's recent propensity for panic-buying various staples,is going to be more difficult than usual.

It's also quite possible that any time soon, someone at work may get COVID-19 and everyone will be forced to work from home, which is not an option for me, since my software development work involves me needing access to a computer which isn't available from outside the building due to our current network setup.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm stressed.
> 
> Moving house is stressful enough (my move is tomorrow), but I also found out while inspecting the new rental house on Tuesday that its letterbox is locked with a built-in lock, and no key to be found, which means that when I start receiving mail in it tomorrow, I have no way to open the letterbox. In addition to that, I have to do some major shopping on the weekend to restock the fridge, which given people's recent propensity for panic-buying various staples,is going to be more difficult than usual.
> 
> It's also quite possible that any time soon, someone at work may get COVID-19 and everyone will be forced to work from home, which is not an option for me, since my software development work involves me needing access to a computer which isn't available from outside the building due to our current network setup.


Could you self isolate at work. Allowing no-one else in?

You'll need a bed and other creature comforts as well though.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2020)

I am in need of a  so am about to head off to the kitchen to rectify the situation.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Could you self isolate at work. Allowing no-one else in?
> 
> You'll need a bed and other creature comforts as well though.


Not a chance, it's an open-plan office, with no barriers between any of the desks. Even the higher managers sit in this open area, i.e. there are no walled-off offices like there used to be. It's all very modern and inclusive, so if anyone gets the virus, we're all stuffed.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I am in need of a  so am about to head off to the kitchen to rectify the situation.


Drop of milk, one sugar in mine...


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Not a chance, it's an open-plan office, with no barriers between any of the desks. Even the higher managers sit in this open area, i.e. there are no walled-off offices like there used to be. It's all very modern and inclusive, so if anyone gets the virus, we're all stuffed.


Could you not build walls out of rolls of toilet paper?


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I am in need of a  so am about to head off to the kitchen to rectify the situation.



I'm OK for now, I had one just now, black no sugar.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Drop of milk, one sugar in mine...



Custard creams or garbialdis to go with that?


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Custard creams or garbialdis to go with that?


Custard Creams


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Custard Creams



Righty ho... Incoming!!!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Could you not build walls out of rolls of toilet paper?


No, I've heard that particular building material is in critically short supply lately, haven't the foggiest idea why.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> No, I've heard that particular building material is in critically short supply lately, haven't the foggiest idea why.


They're all planning to sh*t themselves.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> No, I've heard that particular building material is in critically short supply lately, haven't the foggiest idea why.


If you get hold of enough, you could make a fortune whilst you're there.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Custard creams or garbialdis to go with that?


Custard Creams for me please. Don't forget to change the trajectory from east to west to account for me being away from home.

Hopefully my hearing will have returned by Thursday morning.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Custard Creams for me please. Don't forget to change the trajectory from east to west to account for me being away from home.
> 
> Hopefully my hearing will have returned by Thursday morning.


First ones caught your ear!


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> First ones caught your ear!


No, band were somewhat loud!


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> No, band were somewhat loud!


Self inflicted then?


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Custard Creams for me please. Don't forget to change the trajectory from east to west to account for me being away from home.
> 
> Hopefully my hearing will have returned by Thursday morning.



Righty ho.  Incoming!!!

Sorry about the delay. I got distracted planning my next art project...  I'm thinking Hot Rods... George Polley or Barry Lee?


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2020)

BTW, did you enjoy the gig, @Jenkins ?


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> BTW, did you enjoy the gig, @Jenkins ?


You'll have to shout(His ears are playing up.) but not too loud at this time of day.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Mar 2020)

Up an at ‘em this morning. Tea first though.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2020)

Black bin day .
Oh and my it's chilly outside.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, odd jobs this morning, down the club this afternoon, involves beer, bingo and socializing.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2020)

Morning.
It is sunny here at the moment .
I wondered what that rattling on the roof was ! Some biscuits must have strayed .


----------



## Kryton521 (12 Mar 2020)

Breakfast. Cycle ride. Maybe cinema this afternoon? Looking online at something called a "BumGun"!!! £80 and never buy or need a loo roll again! So F*** You's stockpiling fools!


----------



## Low Gear Guy (12 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Not a chance, it's an open-plan office, with no barriers between any of the desks. Even the higher managers sit in this open area, i.e. there are no walled-off offices like there used to be. It's all very modern and inclusive, so if anyone gets the virus, we're all stuffed.


Our office is also like that. On the positive side, there is lots of toilet roll in the cleaners cupboard.


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2020)

The lady whose husband has just returned from Italy isn't in - he's been told to self isolate, NHS said for her to carry on and go into work until/if she gets symptoms. She may have decided its safer to work from home.


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Not a chance, it's an open-plan office, with no barriers between any of the desks. Even the higher managers sit in this open area, i.e. there are no walled-off offices like there used to be. It's all very modern and inclusive, so if anyone gets the virus, we're all stuffed.



the last office I worked in, up to January this year was the same, 100 people on the floor and I had to walk past 96 people to get to my desk!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Mar 2020)

My Sweet Peas have germinated nicely 👍🏼


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> The lady whose husband has just returned from Italy isn't in - he's been told to self isolate, NHS said for her to carry on and go into work until/if she gets symptoms. She may have decided its safer to work from home.



She is in. Apparently she's talking to her husband behind closed doors. If he is poorly, not exactly sure how isolating in the same house will work - 😷


----------



## oldwheels (12 Mar 2020)

My council tax plus water and sewage has gone up this year by a massive £37. Electricity is also going up, probably by a similar amount and coal is also costing more. Not been told about ferry fares yet but price rises are also likely at the start of the summer season.


----------



## Threevok (12 Mar 2020)

Today I will be mostly panic buying Neapolitan Ice Cream and Pirelli tyres


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2020)

I have lent all my digital cameras to the local Uni for professors to make videos of class sessions for students. I have a couple of elderly Nikons which don't make video, and they can handle the pressing needs of my media empire.
Well, really, just this.
https://midlifecyclistblog.wordpress.com


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Righty ho.  Incoming!!!
> 
> Sorry about the delay. I got distracted planning my next art project...  I'm thinking Hot Rods... George Polley or Barry Lee?


306 & 351 respectfully. Frequent racers at Foxhall Heath which is about 8 miles up the road from me. I used to bike there on Sunday racedays as a youth.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> BTW, did you enjoy the gig, @Jenkins ?



However when chatting with the hotel receptionist about why I was there, she commented "Oh, my dad listens to them a lot"!. 
I now feel very old...


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is sunny here at the moment .
> I wondered what that rattling on the roof was ! Some biscuits must have strayed .


If they're custard creams, forward them in this direction!


----------



## mybike (12 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Black bin day .
> Oh and my it's chilly outside.



We're having a log burner installed, front door has been open all week & now there's a hole in the wall.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> We're having a log burner installed, front door has been open all week & now there's a hole in the wall.


What's odd about a hole in the wall, most doors require one.


----------



## Threevok (12 Mar 2020)

According to my inbox, Discount Coffee are giving their first 50 customers; who spend more than £40; a free face mask.

Apparently, late or tightfisted customers can go to hell

Shame you have to take them off to drink coffee


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2020)

In a moment of impressive incompetence, I've managed to get super glue all over my index finger.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> In a moment of impressive incompetence, I've managed to get super glue all over my index finger.


DON'T PICK YOUR NOSE!!!!


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2020)

Just been very sweary on the phone. Got two teams of admin staff who can't decide who between them needs to put an order on the finance system - it's a two minute job. There is a massive email trail now. I've emailed the supervisor and bluntly asked what the hell is going on. It's not something I should even be involved with


----------



## postman (12 Mar 2020)

Well a morning out to Otley,on the bus for a few lattes,was cancelled with a phone call from my cycling buddy.All was not lost i did some gardening,a really good time was had by me.I have managed to get my neighbour's 'land' in to some shape,all the digging for the year was done this morning.Rest of the year i will only need to wave the hoe at the sprouting weeds.I have created him a flower bed across the top of his 'land' and a border down the side.My side has our super hedge.I also got rid of a load of leaves,my what a super productive time that was.i am feeling really good about myself.Garden tidy,exercise and fresh air all in one morning.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Mar 2020)

Out early doors today for a breaky bike ride with the Fragrant MrsP, then I got home and I've been digging a small ditch to drain away some spring water from the house.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2020)

This morning I gave my bike its weekly check, washed the kitchen, bathroom and hall floors, and changed the light in the kitchen that had failed. We had lunch out and spent the afternoon down the club.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Mar 2020)

Cleaned three bikes. My daughter's Frog bike was particularly filthy. It is extremely windy out too. The bikes dried quickly which was a bonus.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Mar 2020)

I cleaned my bike today too, just finished doing it in fact.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Mar 2020)

Changed 4 plugs & HT leads on the Beetle you have to be a contortionist


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Mar 2020)

Been to the dentist, I was a good boy and didn't cry (much) I was applauded for keeping on top of my gum disease, apparently most patients do not heed advice and lose teeth.
Went to Tesco too.... no toilet rolls and no dry Pasta!!!


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2020)

Ran errands in town this morning. Bought a new wall clock for the bathroom in Wilkinsons. No bog roll, soap or hand gel on the shelves.

Have spent the afternoon painting.

My get-up-and-go seems to be returning slowly.


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> 306 & 351 respectfully. Frequent racers at Foxhall Heath which is about 8 miles up the road from me. I used to bike there on Sunday racedays as a youth.



Or do I go left-of-field and go #718 

Ran across a couple of archives stuffed with good pics - one general short oval, one concentrating on superstox.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ran errands in town this morning. Bought a new wall clock for the bathroom in Wilkinsons. No bog roll, soap or hand gel on the shelves.
> 
> Have spent the afternoon painting.
> 
> My get-up-and-go seems to be returning slowly.


Take some laxatives to help speed it up !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2020)

A bit of plumbing didn't go according to plan so I cheered myself up by doing a bit of whittling on my Cooper T 53 .
It is starting to look a bit more like one now . Still some work to be done and then my thoughts will turn to how to make the wheels and suspension .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> DON'T PICK YOUR NOSE!!!!



It is ok the virus is permanently stuck to their finger now.


----------



## Kryton521 (12 Mar 2020)

I spent a very unpleasant two hours out on the bike this morning. Set off in a brisk wind, sunshine and blue skies. Cold but liveable. Rain, hail, [gale force wind driven] reduced me to a blubbering wreck within seconds, really hurt!!! Then torrential rain, water running off the fields into the roads. Got home. After shower went to bed for a recover!


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Mar 2020)

There is a really nice 'rubbery' smell in the hallway from the new tyres on my bike.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Mar 2020)

I’ve been updating my blog. No one reads it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been updating my blog. No one reads it.



and you missed an opportunity to provide a link 🤫


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> and you missed an opportunity to provide a link 🤫


It’s in my sig line.


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2020)

I need a 

BRB...


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ran errands in town this morning. Bought a new wall clock for the bathroom in Wilkinsons. No bog roll, soap or hand gel on the shelves.
> 
> Have spent the afternoon painting.
> 
> *My get-up-and-go seems to be returning slowly.*


Why hasn't that been disappearing off the shelves?


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why hasn't that been disappearing off the shelves?



Cos no one wants it...


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cos no one wants it...


Yet!
Wait whilst the toilet roll supply runs out.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Mar 2020)

Rechargeable batteries in radios - why do they just stop providing enough power and not tail off slowly so you know they need changing? And, why does it always happen part way through a shower, never when I can immediately fit the spare charged ones?


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Rechargeable batteries in radios - why do they just stop providing enough power and not tail off slowly so you know they need changing? And, why does it always happen part way through a shower, never when I can immediately fit the spare charged ones?



Law of Sod...


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2020)

Just had a  and a mince pie.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just had a  *and a mince pie*.


But it's the wrong time of year, despite what the weather trying to prove otherwise!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2020)

I'm home from w*rk, now.. 👍🏼


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Mar 2020)

I'm at my next home, it's 2pm, and I'm at a local café having coffee & cheesecake.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Mar 2020)

I've unpacked the bed, sofa and TV, and some kitchen and bathroom essentials, and so I'm ready to have a relaxing night in. I'm very tired.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been updating my blog. No one reads it.



Yes mine gets a lot less views than it use to as well.

Morning all a nice almost full moon here and it's Friday


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been updating my blog. No one reads it.


I’ve just read your posts on the BSA TdF and Scorpio restorations. Excellent stuff. Love the British Racing Green.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2020)

The day appears to be running to schedule from a cosmological point of view. As I've been up since 4am, I might go and have a second lie down and see how it's getting on later.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ve just read your posts on the BSA TdF and Scorpio restorations. Excellent stuff. Love the British Racing Green.


Thanks, I enjoyed the process of doing them up.

In other news: I have tea, and absolutely nothing planned for the day, I was considering the matter of joining the FNRttC Windsor-Winchester edition but I’m not now.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 Mar 2020)

It's pizzaclock! 
I rarely indulge in pizza but I just moved house.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2020)

Morning.
I have put both recycling bins out as per the new regime .
Not too sure if have put things in the correct bins . We will see .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2020)

In other news. I was a bit concerned about this virus outbreak and the information about not putting our hands near our faces .
I have come across a simple solution ! Sew a long stick between the cuff of your shirt or pullover and the neck. This means that your hands shouldn't get anywhere near your face . Riding a bicycle and doing hand signals should be fine. Reading a book or newspaper should be fine unless you are short sighted .


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Phaeton (13 Mar 2020)

I have nothing to report how mundane is that?


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Rechargeable batteries in radios - why do they just stop providing enough power and not tail off slowly so you know they need changing? And, why does it always happen part way through a shower, never when I can immediately fit the spare charged ones?



My electric tooth brush is the same, battery just dies suddenly no warning.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks



Morning @dave r have a good day 

So just been to Tesco and stocked up on essentials not that we needed a lot .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning @dave r have a good day
> 
> So just been to Tesco and stocked up on essentials not that we needed a lot .


Andrex ?


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning @dave r have a good day
> 
> So just been to Tesco and stocked up on essentials not that we needed a lot .



good morning @biggs682, I'm going to Tesco's later, then meeting my stepdaughter in town.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2020)

Did peeps see the van that was stopped by police for being 1 ton overweight ? It was crammed full of streamers !


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> My electric tooth brush is the same, battery just dies suddenly no warning.


As does my razor.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2020)

I'm going big shopping, soon. Wish me luck 🤞
🍀


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2020)

I can't find the Marmite.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can't find the Marmite.


You say that as if it’s a bad thing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Yes mine gets a lot less views than it use to as well.
> 
> Morning all a nice almost full moon here and it's Friday


Same here. I may do more with Instagram soon.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2020)

I'm back from Tesco's, pretty much a normal Friday just a few empty shelves, though I did have to queue to get into Bedworth.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Mar 2020)

I may have some cereal for breakfast.
I am still driving a bus,
although the office complexes I serve will be mostly empty for today,
and for a couple of weeks.
So I suspect the lay-off.
Stores were packed last night, when they sent everyone home. 
People panic buying, I was just there to buy a couple of pears, but gave up on that, and ate canned instead.
I am always stocked up on essentials,
t.p., water, meat pies, inner tubes, gas canisters,
old bicycles, chocolate, handlebars, pulled pork BBQ,
and the internet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Mar 2020)

And watercolor supplies.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Mar 2020)

And a smart woman.


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 Mar 2020)

Off to paint the flat that the tenants just vacated, doesn't need much just freshening up, I think/hope I have a large trade tub of magnolia in the shed, just ordered some new work trousers for my new job on Monday, should pick up in store on Tuesday night, jeans for first two days.


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 Mar 2020)

New job on Monday should be able to cycle off road for 90% of the journey (old railway track) and it looks as though I will have secure parking in one of the warehouses away from the public, just doing the first week in the van to make sure.


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 Mar 2020)

IF I can get off this forum i will paint!!!!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Mar 2020)

Breaking news. Normal quantities of toilet paper obtained this morning. Fellow residents of our street can rest easy.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I've unpacked the bed, sofa and TV, and some kitchen and bathroom essentials, and so I'm ready to have a relaxing night in. I'm very tired.


Enjoy your first night, we'll be over for the housewarming party later.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2020)

I was invaded by a little person . Schrodie shot out once he realised he was coming in .


----------



## mybike (13 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's odd about a hole in the wall, most doors require one.



Different wall.


----------



## mybike (13 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> Just been very sweary on the phone. Got two teams of admin staff who can't decide who between them needs to put an order on the finance system - it's a two minute job. There is a massive email trail now. I've emailed the supervisor and bluntly asked what the hell is going on. It's not something I should even be involved with



I had a session last week with a support team! kept telling them that their web page kept rejecting my email as invalid, even though it clearly wasn't, since I was using it. Even sent them a screen dump!


----------



## mybike (13 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ran errands in town this morning. Bought a new wall clock for the bathroom in Wilkinsons. No bog roll, soap or hand gel on the shelves.
> 
> Have spent the afternoon painting.
> 
> My get-up-and-go seems to be returning slowly.



You have a clock in the bathroom?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Same here. I may do more with Instagram soon.


That's what I do


----------



## Phaeton (13 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> That's what I do


What's Instagram? Is it like Fecesbook?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2020)

I'm back.. Morrisons was heaving! No1 daughter said Aldi & lidl had no parking spaces (or toilet rolls, pasta etc)


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> What's Instagram? Is it like Fecesbook?



This is one of my Instagram pages


View: https://www.instagram.com/p/B9oAs-0lxPx/?igshid=yjiftaarogsk


----------



## Sterlo (13 Mar 2020)

I don't get the pasta thing. At the start everyone was saying not to eat chinese food but then they go and buy pasta?


----------



## postman (13 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm back.. Morrisons was heaving! No1 daughter said Aldi & lidl had no parking spaces (or toilet rolls, pasta etc)



Sainsbugs here in Moortown is just the same.Just got back large gaps,but they are doing a massive makeover and moving things around.Much to the annoyance of it's customers.Why can't they leave well alone.It seems it's all to do with increasing vanity products.Makeup and all that sort of stuff,it seems there might be live demonstrations on makeup.I might find the body shop part.


----------



## Threevok (13 Mar 2020)

Today, I will mostly be panic buying Peroni lager and Alfresco paint


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Mar 2020)

I had to wait over 20 minutes in Asda for my wife's click and collect parcel this morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Mar 2020)

Looks like we're viewing a property tomorrow morning...
Could be interesting


----------



## GM (13 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> Sainsbugs here in Moortown is just the same.Just got back large gaps,but they are doing a massive makeover and moving things around.Much to the annoyance of it's customers.Why can't they leave well alone.It seems it's all to do with increasing vanity products.Makeup and all that sort of stuff,it seems there might be live demonstrations on makeup.I might find the body shop part.




They're doing the same in our local one in N21. Rearranging the shelves and building a Specsavers as well, might come in handy one day!


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> Sainsbugs here in Moortown is just the same.Just got back large gaps,but they are doing a massive makeover and moving things around.Much to the annoyance of it's customers.Why can't they leave well alone.It seems it's all to do with increasing vanity products.Makeup and all that sort of stuff,it seems there might be live demonstrations on makeup.I might find the body shop part.



This sounds like a minor nuisance for most people but it's a nightmare for our clients who have issues like Autism or who can't see.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2020)

Two cats show prepped this morning and had their claws clipped, carriers sorted, show kit sorted.

Also dropped a parcel off at the post office. We have a travelling post office here in the village. The lady who does that post office asked me if there were cat treats in the parcel...  Not this time, it was a jar of homemade marmalade as a thank you for someone.

Now just having a quiet afternoon painting. Am back out at 6pm to help set up the show hall for tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> You have a clock in the bathroom?



Yes.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes.


How Sheldon of you


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Mar 2020)

I’ve made a curry. I have tea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve made a curry. I have tea.



Our local Aldi is selling "Curry flavoured" and "Chilli flavoured" baked beans.

Apparently they were not dangerous enough already.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Mar 2020)

Cleaned bike, tightened up a few loose bolts, and oiled chain. All set for my 200km audax ride tomorrow.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Mar 2020)

I’ve never done an Audax.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve never done an Audax.



I've not done an audax for about 6 years, but I never did a 200km one, usually did the 100 mile distance, thy used to be a good ride.


----------



## Threevok (13 Mar 2020)

Wales V Scotland postponed

There's going to be a lot of Scotsmen in Wales, with very little to do, come Saturday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve never done an Audax.



Me neither: it's on my New Years resolutions, but it took several years of writing "Imperial century" on my new years resolutions before I actually managed it, so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Mar 2020)

Threevok said:


> Wales V Scotland postponed
> 
> There's going to be a lot of Scotsmen in Wales, with very little to do, come Saturday.


Well it’s lambing season...


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> How Sheldon of you



I was thinking more along the lines Ambassador Kosh...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Mar 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/p7ea2J0vGIo


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2020)

Right, going to finish my  and then I'm off to go help set up a cat show.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Mar 2020)

I did my first audax three weeks ago. 100km. My next is scheduled for next week, but I’m afraid it may be cancelled as several up and down the country have already been.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Mar 2020)

Seriously, I really don’t see the point of Aubergine. It’s not very attractive to look at, especially when it’s sliced, it doesn’t look good when it’s cooked and it doesn’t taste of anything and has negligible nutritional value. Stupid pointless vegetable.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Mar 2020)

Carbonara and garlic bread tonight


----------



## Jenkins (13 Mar 2020)

My shopping on the way home from work this afternoon consisted of 3 packs of dark chocolate digestives, a loaf of bead, some milk, but no toilet paper. I know my priorities when it comes to panic buying.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Mar 2020)

Slightly more seriously, I have received my first Coronavirus related cancellation today - the Agnes Obel concert scheduled for the start of April in Cambridge has been postponed until September. There's also a couple of motorsport events at Silverstone which may be cancelled (BTCC in April & GT Endurance in May) - I've already booked hotels for each weekend, but being a tightar5e I went for the cheapest option so no cancellation refunds.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2020)

Likewise here @Jenkins - one cat show I'm meant to be stewarding at in June has gone down the can. Suspect the ones I'm meant to be stewarding at in a fortnight and judging in a month and a half's time will also go the same way.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> Different wall.


You opened the door to check?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2020)

I've delivered lots of toilet rolls to a town beginning with 'D' on the A47 to a supermarket beginning with 'M' 

Jus' saying.... 😉


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've delivered lots of toilet rolls to a town beginning with 'D' on the A47 to a supermarket beginning with 'M'
> 
> Jus' saying.... 😉


Anywhere near a station?


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anywhere near a station?


Could be...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Mar 2020)

I did some shopping to restock my fridge/freezer after yesterday's house move, and found it very difficult to find frozen veges. 
For one living alone, such as myself, frozen veges kept in a freezer are a good option, because unfrozen veges just don't last as long (although I do buy them, just not a lot). At the local supermarkets, the frozen vege fridges were almost empty: more panic buying, by the look of it.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Mar 2020)

I just ran a speed test on the new 4G wireless internet I bought and setup before moving house, and it's almost as fast as the wired internet I had at the old place.  I got about 43Mbps downstream and 11Mbps upstream. Probably not much by UK standards (Australia is a bit backwards in internet connectivity), but it's enough for my needs.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2020)

Well I think it is time to clip in and do some miles


----------



## Ripple (14 Mar 2020)

Oh yes.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2020)

It’s wet outside. Again.

I have tea and Frankie-two-chews on my lap.

I wonder if it’s raining in Winchester.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> Different wall.


Does this mean that the notorious " Hole in the Wall Gang " just went round fitting doors ?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Seriously, I really don’t see the point of Aubergine. It’s not very attractive to look at, especially when it’s sliced, it doesn’t look good when it’s cooked and it doesn’t taste of anything and has negligible nutritional value. Stupid pointless vegetable.


A bit like cucumber ?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2020)

Morning.
It looks a bit sunny out, a bit damp but not raining at the moment .
We went to an 80's quiz night last night . It was arranged by the town's museum and held in the library.
We came 2nd from last. Mind you we were 3 peeps down .
I think I will go and make another .


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, nothing planned today, it might be a good day to do some fettling.


----------



## dave r (14 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I did some shopping to restock my fridge/freezer after yesterday's house move, and found it very difficult to find frozen veges.
> For one living alone, such as myself, frozen veges kept in a freezer are a good option, because unfrozen veges just don't last as long (although I do buy them, just not a lot). At the local supermarkets, the frozen vege fridges were almost empty: more panic buying, by the look of it.



We do frozen veg rather than fresh, there's only the two of us, if we did fresh we'd only end up freezing it to save throwing it away. Our local supermarket had plenty of frozen veg it was medicenes, cleaning stuff and bog roll they were short of.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> A bit like cucumber ?


At least cucumbers are refreshing.


----------



## postman (14 Mar 2020)

Up early cos i got a filling to be sorted at the dentists.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2020)

Another  made but I had to get past a Schrodie who insisted on a fuss. He was lying on the landing just where the radiator pipes run under the floor . When he saw me he immediately rolled onto his back . Ah! Tummy tickles! But only the exact amount before the biting and kicking starts !


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well I think it is time to clip in and do some miles



Back now 41 miles


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2020)

I'm multi tasking ! I'm watching Deeper Wheelers whilst typing this !


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 Mar 2020)

One of my neighbours is certainly vigilant!  I was just having a shower, and heard a loud knock on my bathroom window, and a torch being shone on it, and someone told me to open the front door. It was the police, because someone had assumed I was a squatter (apparently the presence of a large removal van yesterday was missed by the neighbour). If he/she is also a decent neighbour, then I expect an apology tomorrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> One of my neighbours is certainly vigilant!  I was just having a shower, and heard a loud knock on my bathroom window, and a torch being shone on it, and someone told me to open the front door. It was the police, because someone had assumed I was a squatter (apparently the presence of a large removal van yesterday was missed by the neighbour). If he/she is also a decent neighbour, then I expect an apology tomorrow.


Wow! used to be the sold sign was a dead giveaway the house had changed hands. I think some of my neighbors saw the kitchen and interior of the house before GAgf, now Mrs. GA, saw it. I think they like to come and see the furniture and the like. Of course, the whole house, while perfectly good to my eyes, needed a makeover for the living room and kitchen once GAgf got there.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Mar 2020)

The future's bright... but not orange!


Just noticed that the street light outside my window has been changed. No more orange glow but a bluey-white LED, i expect. I'll report back after sundown with an update on this mundanest of mundane news stories


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2020)

The Marmite crisis was resolved: it was lurking behind the biscuit tin.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2020)

Well, that was an... interesting... day at the Ely CP pet cat show today. 

The girls finished last in just about every class they were entered in, bless them. Lexi did pick up a second in a class of six for best groomed which I'm well chuffed about, and Poppy totally blotted her last place copybook by winning "cat judge would most like to take home" 

But it's not about winning really. It's about raising funds for the branch, and I'm happy to contribute, not just with two entries, but I also do various specials, chocolates for all the competition pens and some of the Best in Show prizes.

I'm shattered. Am chilling out with a  accompanied by a bag of crisps and a kit kat.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The Marmite crisis was resolved: it was lurking behind the biscuit tin.


I'm certain it was left in the biscuit tin.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2020)

In deference to me boiling some Spring Greens for my dinner (to accompany steak pie & mash) I've closed the kitchen door


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2020)

I thought I would take advantage of the dryish weather and go for a cycle ride . It was sunny and cloudy when I set off but turned grey as got closer to Lacock . I didn't like the headwind and my legs wanted to know why I wanted to go for a ride. . I did my usual 9 miles.
When I got back I did some sanding on my balsa model . It is starting to take shape .


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2020)

Sat by the fire in the company of a tortoiseshell cat.

I'll probably have an instant noodle for supper.


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Mar 2020)

I think I'm turning into John Shuttleworth.

Noticed the ever deepening twilight and thought... _I'm sure the old street light would have come on by now_ ...and found myself stood in the window watching and waiting for the new street light to illuminate. Got distracted and it came on when i wasn't looking!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2020)

Here it is after some sanding .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2020)

My brother went into the local Morrisons and discovered that the Locusts have been busy and stripped the shelves clean .


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I think I'm turning into John Shuttleworth.
> 
> Noticed the ever deepening twilight and thought... _I'm sure the old street light would have come on by now_ ...and found myself stood in the window watching and waiting for the new street light to illuminate. Got distracted and it came on when i wasn't looking!


Not the best lights for a streetlight though.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2020)

There's summat odd going on. 
Note the wording and the times!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Mar 2020)

Audax completed and went well, about 207-210km. Unsure of exact distance as didn’t follow my planned route for the last leg exactly.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My brother went into the local Morrisons and discovered that the Locusts have been busy and stripped the shelves clean .


I'm delivering it as fast as I can!! 🚚


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm delivering it as fast as I can!! 🚚


Bigger lorry?


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Here it is after some sanding .
> View attachment 508449



Is that the Jack Brabham one? 

Looks good


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bigger lorry?



Undetectable extension charm...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Here it is after some sanding .
> View attachment 508449


British Racing Grain?


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bigger lorry?


Already the largest legal possible...


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Undetectable extension charm...


Tardis, A to B in time for the rush.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Already the largest legal possible...


82 foot double decker,


----------



## Jenkins (14 Mar 2020)

A mixed day - startng with chaging & washing the bedding, then sorting & clearing some old junk from the spare room and taking it down to the local recycling centre/tip which I've been meaning to do for some time. Followed by 'heavy' shopping - big box of washing powder, 6 bottles of orangeade, box of beer, but still not panic buying bog roll - as I had the car, and then a few hours in the shed cleaning & general maintenance on 5 of the fleet.


----------



## mybike (14 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> You opened the door to check?



Yes.



Illaveago said:


> Does this mean that the notorious " Hole in the Wall Gang " just went round fitting doors ?



No.

It's all done now, just waiting for the plaster to dry before firing up, prob Monday. Global warming here I come!


----------



## Kryton521 (14 Mar 2020)

Errrrr.......... Guys? I think I'm infected. throat is really bad now, head ache, burning up......... Frell this. Just about to start the new job. Why the frell now?

Night all. Hope you all stay well.


----------



## mybike (14 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> At least cucumbers are refreshing.


----------



## mybike (14 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> Up early cos i got a filling to be sorted at the dentists.



I've been on the local dentist's waiting list for 18 months.


----------



## mybike (14 Mar 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Errrrr.......... Guys? I think I'm infected. throat is really bad now, head ache, burning up......... Frell this. Just about to start the new job. Why the frell now?
> 
> Night all. Hope you all stay well.



I'm assuming that virtual hugs don't pass on the infection.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Mar 2020)

I'm tired again  even though it's only 4:10pm here. I spent all of Friday afternoon, and yesterday and today, either shopping or unpacking after the move, and the house is starting to look liveable, and I'm ready to try my new bicycle commute to/from work tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Is that the Jack Brabham one?
> 
> Looks good


Yes , it will be .


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2020)

Morning. 
Grey but dry here !
I applied a liberal amount of alcohol to my insides last night just to be on the safe side .


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Mar 2020)

Good morning! Grey and dry here too. Hopefully a bike ride later.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Errrrr.......... Guys? I think I'm infected. throat is really bad now, head ache, burning up......... Frell this. Just about to start the new job. Why the frell now?
> 
> Night all. Hope you all stay well.


Not quite sure what to say apart from feeling sorry for you and that you get over it soon .

Hope you feel better soon !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2020)

Stop panic buying !

I haven't had one of those chocolate bars for ages !

Do they contain nuts ?


----------



## dave r (15 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, a bit  here this morning, family round in a bit, if it dries up some gardening this afternoon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Mar 2020)

Morning, I thought the weather was supposed to be good today...
Doesn't seem that great atm.

Going to go out on he bikes later,get away from the TV and everything


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2020)

I'm going to to walk to the shops soon. I'm going to panic buy some new slippers and spray enamel paint. (Green and Black) and some garlic granules, if I don't have to queue for an hour at the tills.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to to walk to the shops soon. I'm going to panic buy some new slippers and spray enamel paint. (Green and Black) and some garlic granules, if I don't have to queue for an hour at the tills.


3 and 33 or 33 & 37?


----------



## Kryton521 (15 Mar 2020)

Wow! Took a spoonful of minced ginger last night before going to bed, same again this morning, throat is lots better, don't feel so groggy. Probably wasn't Covid19 to start with? But I'm feeling better and it's raining but I really, really want to get a bike ride in!


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not the best lights for a streetlight though.


The LED lights they've just fitted are as good as the sodium (?) ones they replaced... and significantly better than the LED lights fitted elsewhere in town a few years ago.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Errrrr.......... Guys? I think I'm infected. throat is really bad now, head ache, burning up......... Frell this. Just about to start the new job. Why the frell now?
> 
> Night all. Hope you all stay well.


Tree pollen allergy? Hay fever?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2020)

I may go for a bike ride later, if more of yesterday's snow melts.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2020)

Mass is being both live, and live streamed. I suppose not first service, though, as i don't think the video fellow will be there, and all of my video equipment has been sent to the uni for making online classes. Still waiting to hear what my job may entail this week.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mass is being both live, and live streamed. I suppose not first service, though, as i don't think the video fellow will be there, and all of my video equipment has been sent to the uni for making online classes. Still waiting to hear what my job may entail this week.


At work we have been split 50:50 into regional offices, so A group can work from home or 5 out of 10 offices, B group same from other 5 offices, Skype meetings so A and B can stay in touch, et voila!


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Mar 2020)

2 loads of washing done and on the line, it is very windy but sunny, may go to our flat and do some more painting  the joiner came yesterday and repaired the windows (UPVC) they needed new hinges and locks/handles, he took the casements out from inside, 4 floors up!!


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Mar 2020)

It’s been pissing down all day. Is it ever going to stop raining?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Mar 2020)

A double doggie cuddle.


----------



## Kryton521 (15 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Tree pollen allergy? Hay fever?



As far as I'm aware, not got hay fever or tree pollen allergy. Just yesterday I felt wiped out. Went to bed [again.] in the morning, slept all day, no energy. Sore throat as I say, coughed a few times. Today, still slightly sore throat, fever/hot flush has gone. Been for a cycle ride and enjoyed it but did a lot of puffing and panting, seemed to lack energy.
Otherwise I feel fine. If that's me done with Covid 19 Yippee. Or just a weird bug


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2020)

It's raining here chez Casa Reynard.

Put the carriers and show kit away this morning. Had to wash one of the litter trays as Lexi had a wee in hers yesterday, Poppy kept her knees crossed until we got home.

Had hawaiian toasties for lunch - cheese, ham, pineapple, red onion and chilli sauce. 

Now a quiet afternoon listening to Castleford v St Helens on the radio.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> As far as I'm aware, not got hay fever or tree pollen allergy. Just yesterday I felt wiped out. Went to bed [again.] in the morning, slept all day, no energy. Sore throat as I say, coughed a few times. Today, still slightly sore throat, fever/hot flush has gone. Been for a cycle ride and enjoyed it but did a lot of puffing and panting, seemed to lack energy.
> Otherwise I feel fine. If that's me done with Covid 19 Yippee. Or just a weird bug



Feel more chipper soon xxx Sending a virtual hug, plus purrs from the furry girls.


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Mar 2020)

Just finished the painting, just got to take the flooring up, and down 4 flights of stairs, no rush as we need new carpets fitted, the removal can keep until next weekend, just need to assemble some toys to take to my new job, they have a good selection apparently, however I like my own (tools)


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2020)

I need a  and a snack...


----------



## postman (15 Mar 2020)

What a busy afternoon.Back from church.Lunch,then ironing,hoovering floors downstairs and first part of staircase.cleaned oven top and one side of the work surfaces and the cooker splashback,Mrs P searing the joint ( i'll have to stop her smoking that stuff) .this morning before it went into the slow cooker.Then Mrs P did my hair.Sadly it has now turned dark and i cannot gp out to potter in the garden.Good productive afternoon and i feel great.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2020)

I have finished my pair of Superstox pen & watercolours.  Really very happy with them, as they've both been quite challenging to do.

Will need to select something to do next - I've nabbed some promising hot rod photos from one of the archives I've been browsing.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> tug
> I have finished my pair of Superstox pen & watercolours.  Really very happy with them, as they've both been quite challenging to do.
> 
> Will need to select something to do next - I've nabbed some promising hot rod photos from one of the archives I've been browsing.


How about

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BrTF3lLCxfo


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> How about
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BrTF3lLCxfo




Nice try...


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> At work we have been split 50:50 into regional offices, so A group can work from home or 5 out of 10 offices, B group same from other 5 offices, Skype meetings so A and B can stay in touch, et voila!


They sent everyone they could home, to work from home, last Friday. I still don't know what i'll be doing this week, but I hope I'm put on leave. I could use a bit of paid vacation.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2020)

I just ate a Banana


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2020)

I did go to the stock for the now postponed church book sale, and bought some jigsaw puzzles, as I love those
And a copy of _King of Kings_(1965) as I need an epic or two.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just ate a Banana


Did you peel it first.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did you peel it first.



Oh, wait...

I _thought _it was chewy.


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Mar 2020)

When I was a prison officer, we used to microwave colleagues bananas to with in an inch of death, the outside looks untouched, the insides are cooked, or use a pin, insert about 1/3 down and cut left to right, when the person peels the top falls off, childish I know, we used to substitute fresh eggs for hard boiled ones too, that was always a laugh in the mess


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> When I was a prison officer, we used to microwave colleagues bananas to with in an inch of death, the outside looks untouched, the insides are cooked, or use a pin, insert about 1/3 down and cut left to right, when the person peels the top falls off, childish I know, we used to substitute fresh eggs for hard boiled ones too, that was always a laugh in the mess



Is that why it was called the "mess"?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2020)

After spending an hour debating social distancing versus social drinking, I decided that this was about the only country in Europe where you can still go out for a drink and, besides, it could be the last chance for a while. Cheers all!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2020)

I wish I hadn't put sliced baby plum tomatoes in my omelette. 
They made the bottom go soggy...


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just ate a Banana


Banana (plugs) here. Just fitted eight of them, how very sunday.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Mar 2020)

Sticky toffee pudding and custard . Yummmmm


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Sticky toffee pudding and custard . Yummmmm



Would be nice, except I don't like sticky toffee pudding...


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2020)

Am sitting by the fire with a  and some custard creams.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Mar 2020)

I think the holiday advert i've just seen on TV may be a bit optomistic given the current circumstances


----------



## tyred (15 Mar 2020)

All sorted now, my bulk order of toilet roll has arrived. Hopefully this with be sufficient.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2020)

@Reynard, how goes the YSS in the current conditions.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard, how goes the YSS in the current conditions.



I haven't been yellow stickering for a couple of weeks, but given the rate at which people are buying stuff, doubt there would be that much to be had anyways.

Although the damaged goods bins have been rather productive of late... 

Am fortunate that my freezer and cupboards are very well stocked at the best of times, so if I had to do a stayputnik, the only thing I'd be tight on would be milk.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2020)

Right, a  and then hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Mar 2020)

I was actually looking forward to my new commute (I moved house on Friday), but now it looks like I'll be working from home later this week, and this arrangement may continue for months.  This will of course give me heaps of time to continue unpacking and work on the garden at the new place, but I prefer the daily routine of the commute, because it gives some structure to my day.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2020)

I dreamed, last night, that MrsPete had eaten the last slice of banana cake!
More of a nightmare, actually...


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I was actually looking forward to my new commute (I moved house on Friday), but now it looks like I'll be working from home later this week, and this arrangement may continue for months.  This will of course give me heaps of time to continue unpacking and work on the garden at the new place, but I prefer the daily routine of the commute, because it gives some structure to my day.



When I worked from home I rode a shortish loop around the local fields every morning. I timed it so that I'd arrive back in time to start at 08:30 like I should... honest.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2020)

Morning folks, bright and sunny here, car in the garage first thing, then out for a bike ride.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2020)

Looks like a nice day ahead here , wish I had got up earlier and went for a ride .

Why do people text you at 4.47 am and apologize about waking you even though it wasn't important .


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Mar 2020)

I’m going to that there London today.


----------



## Kryton521 (16 Mar 2020)

First day of the new job! Yay Me! Part time but may lead on to bigger and better....... Or get shut down for virus issues???


----------



## raleighnut (16 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I haven't been yellow stickering for a couple of weeks, but given the rate at which people are buying stuff, doubt there would be that much to be had anyways.
> 
> Although the damaged goods bins have been rather productive of late...
> 
> Am fortunate that my freezer and cupboards are very well stocked at the best of times, so if I had to do a stayputnik, the only thing I'd be tight on would be milk.


I got 4 1/4lb Beefburgers for 66p yesterday, very nice with 'skinny' Chips and a Salad.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m going to that there London today.


You have my deepest sympathy, there is normally a joke about washing your hands when you leave, but currently it is a good idea.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2020)

I'm baking a French Stick bread & butter pudding.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2020)

Monday appears to be domestic frenzy day. Bed stripped, laundry washed and dried, bed remade. And I haven't even had a coffee!


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m going to that there London today.



Somebody has to, I suppose...


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> First day of the new job! Yay Me! Part time but may lead on to bigger and better....... Or get shut down for virus issues???



Congratulations on the job, whatever the globetrotting virus does.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Looks like a nice day ahead here , wish I had got up earlier and went for a ride .
> 
> Why do people text you at 4.47 am and apologize about waking you even though it wasn't important .



Because then they don't feel guilty about waking you for something trivial...


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2020)

Quite happy with that..


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm baking a French Stick bread & butter pudding.



I tried that with local ingredients, but German sticks don't seem to work the same...

(I'll get my coat)


----------



## oldwheels (16 Mar 2020)

I lost about 5 kilos of weight last October/November due to a gallstone problem. With the weather we have had all winter and getting no exercise it is creeping up and this morning was 79.7 K. Unfortunately I like to bake and cook and end up eating too much. More self control and dieting required. I had hoped to be off this week for several days triking but that has been knocked on the head. Clearing out rubbish from my sheds and several dump runs does not give enough exercise but that has to be done.


----------



## Dave7 (16 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm baking a French Stick bread & butter pudding.


If I may say.....that sounds awful to me. Even as a kid I have never liked the texture of b&b pudding


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If I may say.....that sounds awful to me. Even as a kid I have never liked the texture of b&b pudding


That one though looks dead crunchy!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That one though looks dead crunchy!


Yes, but with juicy sultanas


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes, but with juicy sultanas


I find it odd when baking a cake that the things which start off wet become dry and dry things become wet !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2020)

Morning.
Bright clear sky here. I can see that my bike will be going for a ride soon !


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Mar 2020)

I’m on the train from Staines to Clapham jct.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2020)

Dave7 said:


> If I may say.....that sounds awful to me. Even as a kid I have never liked the texture of b&b pudding



I thought I was the only one to have that experience as a child.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m on the train from Staines to Clapham jct.


May I be the first to welcome you to that there London.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2020)

The 2 inches of snow here all melted yesterday. Primary election tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2020)

Help !
I've run out of toilet paper! Could somebody post a picture of a sheet so that I can print some off on my printer ?


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2020)

My get-up-and-go has b*ggered off again... It's a pain, as I've got things that really want doing. It's almost lunchtime, though.

I have put my blue wheelie bin and black bag out ready for tomorrow morning's collection.


----------



## Kryton521 (16 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Help !
> I've run out of toilet paper! Could somebody post a picture of a sheet so that I can print some off on my printer ?



Always happy to lend a helping, well a finger of fun!


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2020)

I've decided I don't like cherry cake unless it uses fresh cherries.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Help !
> I've run out of toilet paper! Could somebody post a picture of a sheet so that I can print some off on my printer ?


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> My get-up-and-go has b*ggered off again... It's a pain, as I've got things that really want doing. It's almost lunchtime, though.
> 
> I have put my blue wheelie bin and black bag out ready for tomorrow morning's collection.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Mar 2020)

I've been for a job interview today. It was a 1:1 (or rather 2:1) after the assessment day thingamabob I had a little under two weeks ago. 🤞 Hopefully hear by Friday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've been for a job interview today. It was a 1:1 (or rather 2:1) after the assessment day thingamabob I had a little under two weeks ago. 🤞 Hopefully hear by Friday.



Excellent news. Hope it's a good result...


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2020)

I'm back home. The dogs are happy to see me. I got a complete set of gouache paints at the local resale for $3.99. I was told to go home and lay around and ride my bike today. Well, they said go home, and I can be the provisional transportation driver Tuesday and Friday, and take a class on Thursday.


----------



## postman (16 Mar 2020)

More gardening today.Weeded our driveway,which is in a terrible state,but finances mean it will have to wait.Then weeded back garden border.Which according to Mrs P is going to be ripped out this year,and better plants going in,i look forward to that,i wonder who will get that job.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> More gardening today.Weeded our driveway,which is in a terrible state,but finances mean it will have to wait.Then weeded back garden border.Which according to Mrs P is going to be ripped out this year,and better plants going in,i look forward to that,i wonder who will get that job.


Won't be you, you'll be too busy wandering round Leeds in torn jeans, mobile in hand and cap on't ead(backwards) trying to make out your not as old as folk think you might be.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2020)

There were 11 bikes outside Bermondsey Lidl today. I've never seen so many.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2020)

Called back to work. Need more vans than originally thought. Glad I'm one of these fellows who is always packed


----------



## Ripple (16 Mar 2020)

I'm working in Tunbridge Wells today. It feels like I am in exile.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2020)

I have stretched my last piece of NOT watercolour paper.

I shall have to order some more online, as the local art shop does not have a good selection, and Friday's trip to Cass Art now looks like a non-starter.


----------



## Salad Dodger (16 Mar 2020)

New wood flooring fitted in the living room today. Best of all, I didn't have to do it. We got someone in to do it properly, and I just made a couple of tip runs to dispose of the old laminate floor.
The room is now back straight again.
I'm just hoping that the TV and associated gubbins all work, now they have been knitted back together with many cables and plugs!


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2020)

Sitting in a van at work, watcher of traffic, guardian of the parking lot, conveyor of management.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sitting in a van at work, watcher of traffic, guardian of the parking lot, conveyor of management.


Bored out of your mind.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Help !
> I've run out of toilet paper! Could somebody post a picture of a sheet so that I can print some off on my printer ?



You can save on toilet paper, use both sides.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Mar 2020)

I’m back from that there London.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m back from that there London.


May I be the first to say cheerio, etc.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Mar 2020)

Just washed my hands for the fifteenth time today.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m back from that there London.


You will need decontaminating now !


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2020)

I'm feeling sleepy.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm feeling sleepy.


Grumpy, Sneezy?


----------



## Jenkins (16 Mar 2020)

Arsebiscuits! The BTCC test day at Silverstone tomorrow has been closed to public access so it looks like I'll have to go to work instead. It's not a lot of fun at the moment on a 'demand led' team when there's no demand.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Arsebiscuits! The BTCC test day at Silverstone tomorrow has been closed to public access so it looks like I'll have to go to work instead. It's not a lot of fun at the moment on a 'demand led' team when there's no demand.



I feel your pain...

The Bedford and BOBcats shows have just been canned as well.  I was supposed to be judging at both.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

@Reynard, a question on animal cages.
A cage that is 16" from front to back, 10" wide and 18" high, suitable for long term use?


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard, a question on animal cages.
> A cage that is 16" from front to back, 10" wide and 18" high, suitable for long term use?



It would be useful if you said what species that was for 

Might be fine for a mouse, but an elephant, not so much...


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> It would be useful if you said what species that was for
> 
> Might be fine for a mouse, but an elephant, not so much...


Small dog, over half of the day every day.

Like to see you get an elephant in one though.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Small dog, over half of the day every day.
> 
> Like to see you get an elephant in one though.



Much too small...

A standard single pen at a cat show is 24" x 24" x 24", which doesn't leave much room to, well, swing a cat... I usually get the girls a double i.e 48" x 24" x 24"

At a minimum, something halfway in between the two, but IMHO the bigger the better really.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Mar 2020)

Another quick question - as virtually all sports have been suspended, do those of us with subscriptions to BT & Sky Sports get any form of refund? It's curently like watching Dave Sports instead with all the repeats.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bored out of your mind.


Probably so. I shall have to sneak a DVD player in to the van to-morrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard, a question on animal cages.
> A cage that is 16" from front to back, 10" wide and 18" high, suitable for long term use?


21 wide, 24 tall, 30 long works quite well for Heidi. 27 pound Elizabethan Beagle. Smaller than a full size Beagle, bigger than a miniature Beagle


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Probably so. I shall have to sneak a DVD player in to the van to-morrow.


Just be careful what you watch. _"The Andromeda Strain"_ might not be the best.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Much too small...
> 
> A standard single pen at a cat show is 24" x 24" x 24", which doesn't leave much room to, well, swing a cat... I usually get the girls a double i.e 48" x 24" x 24"
> 
> At a minimum, something halfway in between the two, but IMHO the bigger the better really.





Gravity Aided said:


> 21 wide, 24 tall, 30 long works quite well for Heidi. 27 pound Elizabethan Beagle. Smaller than a full size Beagle, bigger than a miniature Beagle


Not a size either of you would use then.

They're in them now, for the last hour at least, until around midday tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not a size either of you would use then.
> 
> They're in them now, for the last hour at least, until around midday tomorrow.



Nope - that's smaller than my cat carriers...


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2020)

Well good morning to one and all 

I wonder what announcements will be made today ?


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, not sure what I'm doing today, the yoga class has been called off


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2020)

Morning.
Grey here but dry . I wonder if we have had 50 shades yet ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 Mar 2020)

Another nice morning, God its quiet..even cycling


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2020)

Well I am in lock down mode as from yesterday's advice being an endangered species . I should have bought some balsa wood yesterday as I will have a bit of time on my hands . I drew a plan last night for the next model , a Ferrari 156 Sharknose.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Well I am in lock down mode as from yesterday's advice being an endangered species . I should have bought some balsa wood yesterday as I will have a bit of time on my hands . I drew a plan last night for the next model , a Ferrari 156 Sharknose.


If you were closer I'd ride past & throw you some over the fence


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> If you were closer I'd ride past & throw you some over the fence


Thanks ! That can be difficult if the wind is blowing in the wrong direction .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Mar 2020)

Well, we have no choice but to go food shopping as yesterday (our normal day) was taken up with other things.

So off to the supermarket. I have my club-with-a-nail-in-it, a rammer to attach to the front of the trolley, and a determined Mrs LGC with elbows at-the-ready.

We may be some time....


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Mar 2020)

Good morning, I hope all is well with you, yours and all about you.

I’m going to work in a minute, I’m half expecting to be sent home when I get there.


----------



## Sterlo (17 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Another quick question - as virtually all sports have been suspended, do those of us with subscriptions to BT & Sky Sports get any form of refund? It's curently like watching Dave Sports instead with all the repeats.


What do you think! There's no way because they'll claim it's out of their control.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Another quick question - as virtually all sports have been suspended, do those of us with subscriptions to BT & Sky Sports get any form of refund? It's curently like watching Dave Sports instead with all the repeats.


Be assured, they will still have a team of pundits talking twatwaffle.....


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Well I am in lock down mode as from yesterday's advice being an endangered species . I should have bought some balsa wood yesterday as I will have a bit of time on my hands . I drew a plan last night for the next model , a Ferrari 156 Sharknose.



Naver mind bog roll; first thing I did when I thought we may be self isolating was stock up on model making supplies. Priorities, people, Priorities...


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Well I am in lock down mode as from yesterday's advice being an endangered species . I should have bought some balsa wood yesterday as I will have a bit of time on my hands . I drew a plan last night for the next model , a Ferrari 156 Sharknose.


Can you order some? I should think most of a tree would work out well. Or find a linden tree, and expand into basswood. Or take up watercolors. That's a tough pony to master, though.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Mar 2020)

I was right, today has been cancelled.


----------



## mybike (17 Mar 2020)

Plaster has dried & the stove has had it's initial light. It's actually a bit darker than this.


----------



## Speicher (17 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I was right, today has been cancelled.



I have passed your message on to some of the other ressy dents of Hundred Acre Wood.


----------



## Ripple (17 Mar 2020)

I also have got a cancellation. My day off. 
I'm also not looking forward to the weekend.  Will start work at 0600 hours on Saturday morning and will finish it at 1800 hours on Sunday evening. 
Many of our staff self isolated themselves so the rest of us are trying to cover them ...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2020)

Now I know where my apartment will hopefully be, I'm Idly looking at where I could go cycling. I'm going to be right on the edge of the Black Forest/Rhine valley, about 5km from work. If I finish work at about 4pm, and assume I can ride a comfortable 15km/h, that gives me a range of about 60k max to be back in time to say goodnight to Beautiful Daughter on Skype. If I go west that covers a comfortable circle to the Rhine and possibly over to France & back, and if I go east there's a nice looking valley route into the Black Forest.

It could be worse.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Mar 2020)

Calmac have cancelled their £10 handling fee for refund of unused tickets so rather than hang on to them for a month before cancelling I went down to the office this morning and got my whole fare back. Had to go to the office because I paid cash but they will only refund to a credit card. The girl there was wearing latex gloves to avoid contact with anything potentially contaminated. When I get another hospital appointment and if my family are not in isolation I will go by Fishnish to Corran Ferry as I do not have to leave the car unlike the Oban route where there is no option but to leave the car unless in an ambulance. Calmac are encouraging passengers on the small ferries to remain in their vehicles as most tourists get out to look at the scenery.
The tourist business here is taking a big hit which is a possibility I have been warning about for years now.


----------



## Kryton521 (17 Mar 2020)

Finished work. Had pizza for lunch, ate it all myself cos I'm a git! And now, small glass of vodka and I'm slightly piddly so shall go to bed for a few hours!

That's about all!


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Finished work. Had pizza for lunch, ate it all myself cos I'm a git! And now, small glass of vodka and I'm slightly piddly so shall go to bed for a few hours!
> 
> That's about all!



I suppose any nasty virusisis in your throat will have been dealt with...


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2020)

Ran a bunch of errands this morning. Ely was very quiet, but the Co-op in Littleport was absolutely heaving as I went past.

I am going to have a quiet afternoon, then as I am going to Tesco tonight (on the night owl shift), I will see if my 92 year old neighbour needs anything. He's almost housebound these days with arthritis, and his relations (also of pensionable age) usually drive down from Bourne to do his shopping...


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Naver mind bog roll; first thing I did when I thought we may be self isolating was stock up on model making supplies. Priorities, people, Priorities...



Deffo... 

I still need art paper, but the situation isn't quite as dire, as I found half a large sheet of Bockingford NOT and two sheets of pastel paper that I'd forgotten I had. And I've got it in my head that somewhere, I should have most of an oil / acrylic pad. Now if only I could remember where I put the damn thing...

I've measured up the Bockingford, and I can cut five pieces of 8 x 6 and one 6 x 6 and only have a few scraps left.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Well, we have no choice but to go food shopping as yesterday (our normal day) was taken up with other things.
> 
> So off to the supermarket. I have my club-with-a-nail-in-it, a rammer to attach to the front of the trolley, and a determined Mrs LGC with elbows at-the-ready.
> 
> We may be some time....


We managed to get our full food shopping done minus only two items. We did have to visit *6* different supermarkets to get everything though... 

Word to the wise, Aldi is where to find toilet roll... 🤫


----------



## mybike (17 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We managed to get our full food shopping done minus only two items. We did have to visit *6* different supermarkets to get everything though...
> 
> Word to the wise, Aldi is where to find toilet roll... 🤫



They were limiting sales of everything to 4 items yesterday. Mind, 4x16 loo rolls should last a while.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> They were limiting sales of everything to 4 items yesterday. Mind, 4x16 loo rolls should last a while.


Yes, there was a poster to this effect as we entered the store.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2020)

Well, time for a  and a biskit or three...


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2020)

I've been doing a bit more whittling . It hasn't been easy! I'm hoping that I may be able to use this to make a mould from which to make other wheels which can then be trued up.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've been doing a bit more whittling . It hasn't been easy! I'm hoping that I may be able to use this to make a mould from which to make other wheels which can then be trued up.
> View attachment 508833


In order to make a mould you must have a 'split' line beyond which everything is angled outwards (i.e. no undercuts) in foundry terms this is called the 'draw' of a pattern. It doesn't matter where this line is as long as everything tapers away from it.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2020)

Next art project on the go... Time to dip into the world of Hot Rods...


----------



## Speicher (17 Mar 2020)

Can anyone clarify for me why someone thinks they can buy a German Pharmaceutical factory. I assume that Angela Merkel's response might be short and to the point.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2020)

Playing around with models you get the chance to see how big things are by comparing one with another . I hadn't realized the difference in size between the Lotus 49 and the Ferrari 156 or the Cooper T53. I'd always assumed that the Ferrari and Cooper were smaller than the Lotus but that is not the case .


----------



## Ripple (17 Mar 2020)

It's been very busy day at work.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2020)

Ripple said:


> It's been very busy day at work.
> 
> View attachment 508839


I may have to make one of those,sit it up in my van, and go home. Actually, I have been busier today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2020)

I made myself a nice corned beef and cabbage sandwich for my lunch. I heated it on the van manifold.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2020)

I may make a chicken fillet sandwich for lunch Friday, continuing the Irish theme. I don't want to bring that Thursday, as I have training classes all day, and I brought one the last time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2020)

Mahooosive great Yippee here:

Finally, after four months of badgering, I've got my "Certificate of Exemption" from the _Handwerkskammer_, or Chamber of Commerce. This says that I am qualified to train people on the basis of my Occupational Therapist qualification. The "Exemption" is that I don't need to take their course which costs about €2000 and covers about 10% of what I learned, so it is effectively a certificate allowing me to teach in a technical college or similar.

I was incredibly fortunate here: this is what I really want to do eventually and there are several ways to get qualified: get a "masters letter" as a Cabinet Maker on top of my journeyman's cabinet maker certificate (2 years, Ca.€20 000, heavy maths component), the Chamber of Commerce certificate (Ten weekends, about €2000) or learn to be an Occupational therapist which was three years, lots of pedagogy and teaching training, and because I had Asthma, paid for by the Employment Agency.

Now I can apply for teaching positions and in workshops specialising in working with young people with learning or social issues which is what I really want to do...


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mahooosive great Yippee here:
> 
> Finally, after four months of badgering, I've got my "Certificate of Exemption" from the _Handwerkskammer_, or Chamber of Commerce. This says that I am qualified to train people on the basis of my Occupational Therapist qualification. The "Exemption" is that I don't need to take their course which costs about €2000 and covers about 10% of what I learned, so it is effectively a certificate allowing me to teach in a technical college or similar.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. This however, is not mundane by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mahooosive great Yippee here:
> 
> Finally, after four months of badgering, I've got my "Certificate of Exemption" from the _Handwerkskammer_, or Chamber of Commerce. This says that I am qualified to train people on the basis of my Occupational Therapist qualification. The "Exemption" is that I don't need to take their course which costs about €2000 and covers about 10% of what I learned, so it is effectively a certificate allowing me to teach in a technical college or similar.
> 
> ...


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Mar 2020)

I’m wondering, whilst eating some mixed nuts, why there were no walnuts for sale in Sainsbury’s today. Not even for ready money.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m wondering, whilst eating some mixed nuts, why there were no walnuts for sale in Sainsbury’s today. Not even for ready money.


I know of a tree nearby.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m wondering, whilst eating some mixed nuts, why there were no walnuts for sale in Sainsbury’s today. Not even for ready money.


Did you try the "baking needs"section?


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Did you try the "baking needs"section?


Yes I did, it was uncontaminated by walnuts and eggs, amongst other things.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mahooosive great Yippee here:
> 
> Finally, after four months of badgering, I've got my "Certificate of Exemption" from the _Handwerkskammer_, or Chamber of Commerce. This says that I am qualified to train people on the basis of my Occupational Therapist qualification. The "Exemption" is that I don't need to take their course which costs about €2000 and covers about 10% of what I learned, so it is effectively a certificate allowing me to teach in a technical college or similar.
> 
> ...


Fantastic news! Congratulations on surviving the bureaucracy and remaining persistent after so many time delays (ploys) to get you to give up.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Mar 2020)

Today's good news/bad news...

Good news: Got home from work and found that my tickets for the Silverstone round of the BTCC in April had been delivered.
Bad news: Then checked my emails and the top one was from Silverstone confirming that the meeting had been cancelled.

I've got a room & breakfast booked & paid for (non-refundable) at the Ibis in Rugby for the Saturday which I'll still take up. At the moment my new plan is to stick a bike in the boot of the car and do Rutland Water on the way out, then Pitsford Water & Grafham Water on the way home.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mahooosive great Yippee here:
> 
> Finally, after four months of badgering, I've got my "Certificate of Exemption" from the _Handwerkskammer_, or Chamber of Commerce. This says that I am qualified to train people on the basis of my Occupational Therapist qualification. The "Exemption" is that I don't need to take their course which costs about €2000 and covers about 10% of what I learned, so it is effectively a certificate allowing me to teach in a technical college or similar.
> 
> ...



Oooh, how cool is that? 

Really pleased for you xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2020)

Homemade soda bread, with butter and blackberry jam, as well as a couple of sausages, made up dinner tonight. I was the only one voting at my precinct when I was there, but folks have been trickling in all day, I'm told. Unconstrained by work. or fearful of the virus.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2020)

Tesco in Ely... It was total carnage in there this evening. No bread, no milk (not even soya milk), not a sniff of a teabag, no bananas, nothing canned or dried, no meat, no biscuits, no breakfast cereal, no flour, no crackers or rice cakes, virtually no jam, hardly any sugar, a single case of eggs... They've had to put in emergency temporary opening hours to allow the staff to completely re-stock. (Usually open 24/7) I got what I wanted more or less, namely some fresh fruit and veg, eggs, deli, plus a few other sundries, but there wasn't much choice.

The lady on the till was actually relieved that I was pretty philosophical about the situation; she said the staff have been run ragged and have had to put up with a lot of stick and abuse. It's sad that situations like this seem to bring out the worst in people.

I've given up yellow stickering for the moment as it's the sensible thing to do - I don't want to be hanging around waiting for stuff to be brought out. But I still managed to snaffle a nice bunch of flowers on sticker and, believe it or not, some fresh pasta! Well, these tomato ravioli things.

And I was left scratching my head as people were buying half a gross of eggs at the time...


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2020)

I now have 5 pieces of 8 x 6 and one piece of 6 x 6 watercolour paper.

Time for a celebratory


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Mar 2020)

My son’s school has closed for his year group and the one above. My daughter’s school hasn’t closed so it’s going to be fun this morning where one child has to go to school and the other doesn’t. I’m can already hear the obligatory “It’s not fair!”

Although to be fair, they both love school and complain if they can’t go so I can’t win either way.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Mar 2020)

We have drizzle here


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2020)

Morning all it looks a bit John Majorish out side ie grey


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> We have drizzle here


Cake ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2020)

Morning.
It's a different grey here today.
I haven't been out to feed the birds yet but I have fed Schrodie and had a .


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Mar 2020)

Good morning, I trust you’re all well and tickety-boo.

I over slept this morning.

I’ve had another long email from ‘Mike’ at Sainsbury’s, basically saying ‘we’re doing our best, so stop your shite’ .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2020)

"I just don't believe it !"
I found a booklet full of instructions and safety advice for a set of bungee straps ! 

There was nothing in there saying that you shouldn't use them as a slingshot with another bike .
I thought it would be fun fitting them between 2 bikes . One person would sit on their bike with the brakes on whilst the other person cycled off . When the person cycling found the resistance too great they applied their brakes and signalled the other person to release theirs ! 

People of a nervous temperament shouldn't try this at home .


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Good morning, I trust you’re all well and tickety-boo.
> 
> I over slept this morning.
> 
> I’ve had another long email from ‘Mike’ at Sainsbury’s, basically saying *‘we’re doing our best, so stop your shite’ *.


He's tied your legs together, crossed?


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> "I just don't believe it !"
> I found a booklet full of instructions and safety advice for a set of bungee straps !
> 
> There was nothing in there saying that you shouldn't use them as a slingshot with another bike .
> ...


You'd hit a wall, best attempting it outside.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Mar 2020)

Despite very little biomedical expertise, I'm going to spend the day cell fisolating.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Mar 2020)

Is it painful?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Is it painful?


Beer works as an anaesthetic, I find.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Mar 2020)

I have been busy this morning, what with one thing and another


----------



## Phaeton (18 Mar 2020)

Stop the world we've run out of milk, off to steal a cow


----------



## MichaelW2 (18 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> "I just don't believe it !"
> I found a booklet full of instructions and safety advice for a set of bungee straps !
> .



I almost blinded my best friend at school with a bungie chord. We were strapping cases to a roofrack and the tensioned elastic slipped out of my hand.
Perhaps we need a thread on horrible accidents that almost happened but didn't.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2020)

Remember don't panic buy ! 3 peas, 3 carrots , 3 noodles


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> I almost blinded my best friend at school with a bungie chord. We were strapping cases to a roofrack and the tensioned elastic slipped out of my hand.
> Perhaps we need a thread on horrible accidents that almost happened but didn't.


Yes ! They can be nasty things if they slip out of your hands


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2020)

Mrs. GAs office is slowly moving back into our keeping room.
I can still go to the podiatrist, but not the dentist, unless it's an emergency.
Saturday mornings are now free, I have no busses that need to be inspected, and our bike co-op has been shut down.
Our church has been limited as to our activities. Meetings are on Zoom, services must be 50 people or less.
All bars and restaurants are closed to dining in, in Illinois. Gyms and schools are closed as well
Bicycle paths are still open. The bicycle stores are encouraging appointments and e-commerce.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Stop the world we've run out of milk, off to steal a cow


Careful that your stolen cow doesn't steal something of yours...


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Careful that your stolen cow doesn't steal something of yours...
> 
> View attachment 509008


A chianna cow could do that, but with a tandem.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> A chianna cow could do that, but with a tandem.


Searching for 'chianna cow' now...

That's a large cow! https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chianina

It could even lift a Halfrauds Apollo MTB!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2020)

They can get well over 3/4 ton.


----------



## mybike (18 Mar 2020)

Went to Sainbos for weekly shop. No potatoes, carrots, cauliflower. lots of chilled food gaps, few tinned foods, freezers empty. Seems some people are going to have to eat a lot.

Oh, and I forgot - no eggs.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> They can get well over 3/4 ton.


that would need a big burger bun & a lot of onions


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> that would need a big burger bun & a lot of onions


I might suggest steaming that burger. You don't have to flip them when you steam them.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> They can get well over 3/4 ton.


That's a lot of burgers. I wonder if that's their beef of choice at the Heart Attack Grill, Las Vegas:


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2020)

I dunno, but those paper baskets are a sign of fine dining, in my books.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2020)

Of course, I have also been known to warm food on the manifold of a van.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I dunno, but those paper baskets are a sign of fine dining, in my books.


My parents once went there and were both fascinated and disgusted with the amount of food being consumed, nearly all of it red meat. And my parents aren't exactly light on their feet.


----------



## mybike (18 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Stop the world we've run out of milk, off to steal a cow



Nahh, they've all gone mate.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My parents once went there and were both fascinated and disgusted with the amount of food being consumed, nearly all of it red meat. And my parents aren't exactly light on their feet.


I think every restaurant in Texas may be problematic for them, then .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think every restaurant in Texas may be problematic for them, then .


Actually, they really like Texas. Apparently, the Heart Attack Grill in Las Vegas was a whole other level of carnivorous decadence. They said the hospital theme was a little strange for a restaurant but fit with what the restaurant aims for (jokingly, one hopes).


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> Nahh, they've all gone mate.


They are not!
I can see at least a dozen from here.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> I almost blinded my best friend at school with a bungie chord. We were strapping cases to a roofrack and the tensioned elastic slipped out of my hand.
> Perhaps we need a thread on horrible accidents that almost happened but didn't.


Yes ! They can be nasty things if they slip out of your hands


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Mar 2020)

I’ve just donated blood.


----------



## Paulus (18 Mar 2020)

My potato masher just broke. The handle has come away from the masher part.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Mar 2020)

Paulus said:


> My potato masher just broke. The handle has come away from the masher part.


What you need is a potato ricer.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2020)

Ran a few errands this morning. I now have a goodly supply of art paper and stuff to work on my archive, as well as the nasal spray I use to help control my sinusitis. My GP knows I take it - it's under her direction. It's just I can get it cheaper OTC than on prescription, especially since I have found a generic version.

Am having a bit of a plumpitty day. The communists are in the funhouse, and I'm resorting to a hot water bottle rather than take paracetamol.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2020)

I am having greater trouble finding bread. Meanwhile, Trump is telling us he's like a wartime president. Because, you know, it's all about him.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am having greater trouble finding bread. Meanwhile, Trump is telling us he's like a wartime president. Because, you know, it's all about him.



There was no bread in Tesco last night. But I do have around 12kg of bread flour... Thank goodness I just bought a fresh can of dried yeast, but I have sourdough culture to hand as well, both frozen and dried.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2020)

I did my census forms.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2020)

I have bread flour, still no yeast shortages. But if it looks like things are going poorly, I'll buy a big old bag.


----------



## Ripple (18 Mar 2020)

I've done my panic buying. It was 8 packs of yum yums, 12 of them in each pack.
Got a strange look from another shopper, I wonder why.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Mar 2020)

17 minutes saved to and from work, bonza 👍


----------



## raleighnut (18 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am having greater trouble finding bread. Meanwhile, Trump is telling us he's like a wartime president. Because, you know, it's all about him.


Ditto BoJo over here


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2020)

Stir fry tonight and sticky toffee pudding and custard to follow.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> There was no bread in Tesco last night. But I do have around 12kg of bread flour... Thank goodness I just bought a fresh can of dried yeast, but I have sourdough culture to hand as well, both frozen and dried.


I was in the Co-op last night when a spotty youth announced to his (pregnant) girlfriend/wife "There's no bread" good job I looked cos there were 3 loaves of Allinsons 'Scandalous Seeds'* on the shelves, obviously this doesn't count as bread in their eyes.

* BTW this is the Bread I normally buy, often on 'YS' and there is never more than 4-5 loaves at any one time which often sit for days before they get reduced, I know cos I watch them daily and if forced to pay full whack always get the best dated one there.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (18 Mar 2020)

It must have been a dirty telephone...
https://hitchhikers.fandom.com/wiki/Golgafrinchan_Ark_Fleet_Ship_B


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I was in the Co-op last night when a spotty youth announced to his (pregnant) girlfriend/wife "There's no bread" good job I looked cos there were 3 loaves of Allinsons 'Scandalous Seeds'* on the shelves, obviously this doesn't count as bread in their eyes.
> 
> * BTW this is the Bread I normally buy, often on 'YS' and there is never more than 4-5 loaves at any one time which often sit for days before they get reduced, I know cos I watch them daily and if forced to pay full whack always get the best dated one there.



Ooops...   

I do reckon things will get back to normal fairly soon once folk who are stockpiling suddenly realise that a) they've no more room in the house and b) they've run out of money...

In the mean time, Reynard's Boulangerie "Au Fin Bec" is open for business.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Mar 2020)

Couldn't be bothered with the shops on the way home from work today - sausage & chips from the local chippie instead.

I'll have to do battle on the way in tomorrow instead. Either a loaf of bread or some rolls plus some bacon or sausages as a relief from the tedium of work at the moment. I must also remember to buy a birthday card for my step brother as it's his 50th on Monday and a Mother's Day card as well for Sunday.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooops...
> 
> *I do reckon things will get back to normal fairly soon once folk who are stockpiling suddenly realise that a) they've no more room in the house and b) they've run out of money...*
> 
> In the mean time, Reynard's Boulangerie "Au Fin Bec" is open for business.


When things do get back to normal, there may be some major promotions/bargains to be had as stores try to shift excess stock to people that already have 100 bog rolls, 15kg of pasta and 10kg of rice at home 'just in case'.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> When things do get back to normal, there may be some major promotions/bargains to be had has stores try to shift excess stock to people that already have 100 bog rolls, 15kg of pasta and 10kg of rice at home 'just in case'.



I've been thinking along similar lines... 

BTW, you've forgotten the 300 cans of baked beans. Although if they eat all of those in reasonably short order, they're going to need that bog roll


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Mar 2020)

I went to Lidl on Monday and they had most things, but the popular items had gone. You could still get bread but maybe not the brand you normally have, same with other products. I saw cheese, meat (with a sign to say 'only one of each item per customer'), fish, biscuits, cereals and plenty of fruit & veg. They were far from empty shelves, I could have done my normal weekly shopping in fact. I just bought some shrimps, some frankfurters and an avocado. 
I really went in to see if any of the cycling stuff was still there - and it was. I bought a couple of saddles and a multi tool set. The lighting sets and saddlebags were there too.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2020)

I have a  and a mince pie.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Mar 2020)

My mate says he couldn't get any toilet rolls so he's going to stock up on Imodium. He says if the family can't wipe they're just not going to go.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooops...
> 
> I do reckon things will get back to normal fairly soon once folk who are stockpiling suddenly realise that *a) they've no more room in the house* and b) they've run out of money...
> 
> In the mean time, Reynard's Boulangerie "Au Fin Bec" is open for business.


Or as one person did, go into Curry's and order three chest freezers for the garage, to hold what he'd bought foodwise.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2020)

It's the shop staff I feel sorry for. Stacking the shelves takes time. A lot more than it does to empty them. And they are only in the way whilst putting the stock out.

Get to the till and they've to inform folk that there is now a limit on the number of similar items they can purchase. Not always well received I've noticed.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's the shop staff I feel sorry for. Stacking the shelves takes time. A lot more than it does to empty them. And they are only in the way whilst putting the stock out.
> 
> Get to the till and they've to inform folk that there is now a limit on the number of similar items they can purchase. Not always well received I've noticed.



That's pretty well much what the lady on the till in Tesco last night was saying. She seemed genuinely surprised that I was being philosophical about the situation, but if that's what the situation is, it is what it is, and there's no point making a scene about it.

I'm always really appreciative of the staff in my local Tesco - they're a great bunch of people and they work really hard. And I found out yesterday that a kind word, a sympathetic ear and a smile goes a long way when things are going down the can.


----------



## Magpies (18 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> a kind word, a sympathetic ear and a smile goes a long way



..... Not only at Tesco's! I'm constantly horrified by how people treat porters, delivery men or till staff as if they don't exist .....


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's pretty well much what the lady on the till in Tesco last night was saying. She seemed genuinely surprised that I was being philosophical about the situation, but if that's what the situation is, it is what it is, and there's no point making a scene about it.
> 
> I'm always really appreciative of the staff in my local Tesco - they're a great bunch of people and they work really hard. And I found out yesterday that a kind word, a sympathetic ear and a smile goes a long way when things are going down the can.


Same here in Bedford. None of this false-sounding "Have a nice day" kinda thing, they actually talk to you as if they are interested in what you say. This current situation might be rough for them but they must be doing a roaring trade! The silly thing is there are NO shortages - its all down to the greedy panickers who have stripped the shelves. I feel sorry for the people who can't get to the shops very easily and when they do most of the stuff has gone.
A similar stupid thing happened back in the 1970s over (of all things) Swann-Morton Surgical Blades. Before artwork was done digitally we used to cut stuff up and paste it onto board which was then photographed... and we used scalpels to cut the paper up. Some idiot, as a joke I think, put it around that these blades (No.10a) were about to go in short supply - and within a week you couldn't buy them anywhere. You couldn't get any for weeks in fact. He had CAUSED the shortage, Swann-Morton actually announced that there was no problem with the manufacturing and supplies would continue as normal but it took some time to fully stock all the stockists. In the meantime many a finger got sliced from using blunt blades...


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2020)

500 Fray Bentos pies have been snapped up at the local Tesco's, non left in the store warehouse. How many will actually be eaten, given that there seems to be very few willing to say they actually buy them.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2020)

Right, bed...


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2020)

Morning. 
Grey and light drizzle here .
This self isolation thing ! Where can you get those large inflatable balls that you can get inside and walk around in ?


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Mar 2020)

Morning! What’s going on today?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2020)

A lovely morning for a ride so that's what I did .

Here's hoping we all have a good day


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Morning! What’s going on today?



Well it's green and brown bins today


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well it's green and brown bins today


What! Again?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2020)

Important bin news.. 
My neighbours bin didn't get emptied yesterday!! It was by the kerb, as was everyone else's. Letters will be written. Calls will be made, they say. 

Disgusted of E. Hamtun


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2020)

It's yeuky here! I've just been out and fed the birds. I wish they would choose a better time to congregate in the garden. Yesterday I put their food out and they didn't turn up .
I put some polyurethane varnish on my balsa model yesterday. The shape is almost there so I was trying to seal the wood and flat it back before putting more varnish on . I will need to make the bulge for the carburettors on the nearside rear bodywork , this will be added on later. I'm thinking of ways of taking a mould from it to make a fibre glass version .


----------



## Phaeton (19 Mar 2020)

Just had to turn Today on R4 off, it's just too depressing


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, bed...


Left, kitchen...?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Important bin news..
> My neighbours bin didn't get emptied yesterday!! It was by the kerb, as was everyone else's. Letters will be written. Calls will be made, they say.
> 
> Disgusted of E. Hamtun


I hope it doesn't get so bad that they stop emptying bins or there will be even more disease. 😢


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2020)

My wife has just come back from doing some shopping . It is amazing how many elderly people were there first thing as the supermarket car park was full .
The other thing she mentioned was that some of the shelves were empty. It seems strange that they allot a certain time for the elderly yet the shelves haven't been re stocked .


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My wife has just come back from doing some shopping . It is amazing how many elderly people were there first thing as the supermarket car park was full .
> The other thing she mentioned was that some of the shelves were empty. It seems strange that they allot a certain time for the elderly yet the shelves haven't been re stocked .


Less of it put out on the shelves at that time, and still refilling. Making it look just as empty.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Mar 2020)

I’ve just sanded down some polyfilla.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Ditto BoJo over here


I'm thinking the electorate may be tired of New Yorkers running things, Bloomberg sure didn't go anywhere, after all the money he spent. I'll count BoJo as a New Yorker, as he was born there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Or as one person did, go into Curry's and order three chest freezers for the garage, to hold what he'd bought foodwise.


With the new refrigerants, I don't believe you can keep chest freezers in the garage/carriage house anymore. I was advised not to.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2020)

I'm settling into the new routines. I hope everyone else is getting along okay. I suppose when things get going again, the bicycle co-op will be flooded with people, and hopefully, donations of bicycles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2020)

They have been floating the idea that wartime rationing of 1942-45 created a great deal of good health in the States. From what I was told of the experiments in the U.K. and U.S. in public health classes, I would also advise bigger sewer systems.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Mar 2020)

Got my son sorted for his time off school - we walked to the library in the next village and he came back with 18 books. However, at the rate he reads we'll have to go back again this time next week as he'll have read them all. It beats buying books for him though as it'd cost a fortune with the number of books he goes through.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Mar 2020)

We now have a 50" TV/ Infoscreen at work running a constant loop video on how to wash your hands.

Stopped at the main CoOp in Felixstowe on the way to work to pick up a loaf of bread and they must have had a delivery - the place was packed and every person was clutching 2 of the 9 roll packs of Cushelle toilet rolls. Needless to say the shelves had been emptied - am I the only person in the UK that doesn't need any at the moment?


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Mar 2020)

I’ve just cleaned the Kingpin, it had got a bit of mud on it on Monday when I’d misjudged a puddle.


----------



## mybike (19 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> They are not!
> I can see at least a dozen from here.



Nary a one here, the sheep have gone too.


----------



## mybike (19 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have bread flour, still no yeast shortages. But if it looks like things are going poorly, I'll buy a big old bag.



I was watching Gordon making rolls with bread & beer last night.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Morning! What’s going on today?


Something Mundane, no doubt.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (19 Mar 2020)

Planted many trays of broad beans. It'll be peas next.


----------



## mybike (19 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> With the new refrigerants, I don't believe you can keep chest freezers in the garage/carriage house anymore. I was advised not to.



That's where mine is, mind, our temperatures don't drop as low as yours.

In other news, I played with the stove yesterday & made the house a bit too hot!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Morning! What’s going on today?


Afternoon! The kettle.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Mar 2020)

Another waxing from my Mundane Megamix...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDcRCAg2xsw


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> I was watching Gordon making rolls with bread & beer last night.


Did it not get stuck in his fur,


----------



## Phaeton (19 Mar 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Did it not get stuck in his fur,
> 
> 
> View attachment 509179


There has to be a Philip Scholfield joke in there somewhere


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> There has to be a Philip Scholfield joke in there somewhere


Given the recent revelations regarding his proclivities it would be very un PC to even try.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> We now have a 50" TV/ Infoscreen at work running a constant loop video on how to wash your hands.
> 
> Stopped at the main CoOp in Felixstowe on the way to work to pick up a loaf of bread and they must have had a delivery - the place was packed and every person was clutching 2 of the 9 roll packs of Cushelle toilet rolls. Needless to say the shelves had been emptied - am I the only person in the UK that doesn't need any at the moment?


Do you use a sponge on a stick soaked in vinegar like the Romans ?


----------



## Sterlo (19 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Do you use a sponge on a stick soaked in vinegar like the Romans ?


That's gotta smart


----------



## Kryton521 (19 Mar 2020)

Day off work. Did some vacuuming. Thought about making some bread. Went for a bike ride, got a very wet and cold botty as I'd forgotten to refit the rear mud guard after bike washing the other day. Turned a wet and cold ride into a miserable wet and cold ride.
Cup of tea and reading through the joke thread.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2020)

Stripped and laundered my bed this morning. Swapped an Arsenal duvet set for a Star Trek one.  Also laundered my white coat. I shan't be needing that for the foreseeable future.

Also made some hummus with the tin of chickpeas I picked up on Tuesday night. The quality has definitely gone down - the damn things were tiny and as hard as bloody bullets. Mashing them was a challenge, what with them whizzing around the kitchen as soon as you tried to squash them...

Spent the afternoon gathering kindling and splitting logs.

Now it's time to sit down with a  and a slice of birthday cake


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2020)

Oh, and I made a start on digging over my abandoned veg patch. Might as well take this time to grow some nice veggies.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Stripped and laundered my bed this morning. *Swapped an Arsenal duvet set for a Star Trek one.*


 WHY??? Did somebody make you?


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2020)

Has anyone seen my tweezers?


----------



## Phaeton (19 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Has anyone seen my tweezers?


They are where you left them


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> They are where you left them


They are not!
They've fallen since then, having been knocked.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2020)

Well it's official that was a busy day


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Has anyone seen my tweezers?


Have you checked in the laundry basket? I find all sorts of things in there. Not odd socks, though, obviously.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2020)

I've delivered some toilet paper to Leighton Buzzard 👍🏼


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Stripped and laundered my bed this morning. Swapped an Arsenal duvet set for a Star Trek one.


Which one TOS, TTNG, DS9, VOY, ENT, DISCO, PICARD?

And is it _your_ birthday cake? Having been your birthday?


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've delivered some toilet paper to Leighton Buzzard 👍🏼


Staff escorted the latest delivey through the local Sainsburys, whilst it was still on the pallet truck.

First time I can say I've seen that needing to be done.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> WHY??? Did somebody make you?



Err, no 

This is one of my favourite duvet sets. Make it so!!!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Mar 2020)

Well, that makes two visits to the library today. When my daughter found out my son and I had been this morning, she wanted to go too. My son came with us to pick up two extra books he’d thought of too. My wife wanted to look at the baking books, so it was a family outing. Muggins got to carry 25 books back, three of which were Bake Off books about 1.5” thick each.

It did increase today’s step count to nearly 17,000.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have you checked in the laundry basket? I find all sorts of things in there. Not odd socks, though, obviously.



Yes - cos I laundered today. They usually live on my desk in my pot of pens etc.

I suspect one of two furry madams.


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes - cos I laundered today. They usually live on my desk in my pot of pens etc.
> 
> I suspect one of two furry madams.


Dusted for prints?


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Which one TOS, TTNG, DS9, VOY, ENT, DISCO, PICARD?
> 
> And is it _your_ birthday cake? Having been your birthday?



TNG - it's got the Enterprise D on it. 

And yes, my birthday cake. Well, a tray of chocolate brownies.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Staff escorted the latest delivey through the local Sainsburys, whilst it was still on the pallet truck.
> 
> First time I can say I've seen that needing to be done.



I sense an employment opportunity for those of us who are handy with things like sabres and quarterstaves...


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I sense an employment opportunity for those of us who are handy with things like sabres and quarterstaves...


Confined Space Close Quarter Combat.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Confined Space Close Quarter Combat.



Pretty well much.


----------



## Ripple (19 Mar 2020)

My dog has been put to sleep today. Though she was a stupid monster I still feel sad.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Mar 2020)

Ripple said:


> My dog has been put to sleep today. Though she was a stupid monster I still feel sad.


Sorry to hear that when ours go it will be the last I can't deal with the loss


----------



## Ripple (19 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry to hear that when ours go it will be the last I can't deal with the loss


My mother (the dog lived with her) said the same. But I told her - if there will be a dog or a cat waiting for you - give them a chance to live a happy life and a home. Don't turn away because you can be their last hope.
Most of our cats and dogs were poor homeless creatures before they came to our house.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2020)

Been dancing to DISCO on radio


View: https://youtu.be/GSi4HE0OBcA


----------



## Phaeton (19 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> They are not!
> They've fallen since then, having been knocked.


I forget that she has Felis catus so highly possible


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> TNG - it's got the Enterprise D on it.
> 
> And yes, my birthday cake. Well, a tray of chocolate brownies.


Happy birthday! 

TTNG and the Enterprise D are my favourites. Although the NX-01 is a close second.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Mar 2020)

I have had a truly exasperating afternoon. Time for a piece of the Fragrant MrsP’s fruit cake I think.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Mar 2020)

Roast beef and yorkshire puds tonight. No idea why. Strange times.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> TTNG and the Enterprise D are my favourites. Although the NX-01 is a close second.


I am a big fan of CVN-65
A very happy birthday to You, @Reynard


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2020)

I am a bit sleepy, having had a full day of training, and being let out of work early.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Mar 2020)

Happy Birthday @Reynard .


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Staff escorted the latest delivey through the local Sainsburys, whilst it was still on the pallet truck.
> 
> First time I can say I've seen that needing to be done.


It won't be long before I'll be escorted from depot to store... I've not had to press my Emergency Panic button yet!


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2020)

Thank you for the birthday wishes folks


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> TTNG and the Enterprise D are my favourites. Although the NX-01 is a close second.



I'm in agreement there. 

I once did this for the Supreme Cat Show... And I cosplayed as well...







... As Bones McCoy...


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2020)

@PeteXXX, was this your lorry?




Some went a wee bit overboard.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2020)

Panic over.

I have found my tweezers.

They were on the floor under my desk.

Reckon the culprit was a cat of the Lexi variety.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm in agreement there.
> 
> I once did this for the Supreme Cat Show...* And I cosplayed as wel*l...
> 
> ...


And I thought you were just a normal, if slightly eccentric cat woman 

Happy birthday from me as well.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> And I thought you were just a normal, if slightly eccentric cat woman
> 
> Happy birthday from me as well.



Eh, I've never made any claims to my sanity - or lack thereof...  When you're the only motor racing fan in a school of 1000+ girls, you know you sure as hell aren't what people would consider normal. And nearly 30 years down the line, nothing much has changed. 

Thanks for the birthday wishes xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> @PeteXXX, was this your lorry?
> View attachment 509263
> 
> Some went a wee
> View attachment 509264





classic33 said:


> @PeteXXX, was this your lorry?
> View attachment 509263



Nope.. I don't do Flatbed work 😉


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Nope.. I don't do Flatbed work 😉


Curtainsider, not flatbed.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Curtainsider, not flatbed.


Nor curtainsider.... Mainly Fridges


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Mar 2020)

I'm having lunch: a Mediterranean foccacia and a small bottle of Chinotto. _Buongiorno_! 
I got them from a café downstairs in my office building, run by an Italian couple. I hope they're still there (and not out of business) when I return a month (or more) from now, as my working from home starts next week.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2020)

Am having a  of Earl Grey, hot.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Am having a  of Earl Grey, *hot. *


Is there any other way?


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Nor curtainsider.... Mainly Fridges


How'd tha deliver toilet roll in a fridge. Why in a fridge?


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is there any other way?



Not, according to Jean Luc Picard.

I reckon it makes a rather nice iced tea myself...


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2020)

Anyways, wilting. Time for some shut-eye.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2020)

Time for a few gentle miles me thinks


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Mar 2020)

I’m very slowly working my way through ST:TNG episodes. Introduced my son to it with The Best of Both Worlds. As soon as it finished, he asked if we could watch the next episode straightaway. That’s my boy! My daughter doesn’t really have any interest in TV shows, but she started asking questions about Worf and Data. That’s my girl! She was especially impressed when she discovered Data plays violin like her. Converted!


----------



## Phaeton (20 Mar 2020)

@Reynard Happy belated B'day


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> How'd tha deliver toilet roll in a fridge. Why in a fridge?


The fridge doesn't necessarily have to be on, plus they're dual temperature..


----------



## Phaeton (20 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Some went a wee bit overboard.
> View attachment 509264


The question would have to be for what, if it's all tissue type product then it wouldn't be for being overweight.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, our son is down to see us later, before that I've shopping to do.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes folks


Happy Birthday +1.
Sorry I missed it yesterday .


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eh, I've never made any claims to my sanity - or lack thereof...  When you're the only motor racing fan in a school of 1000+ girls, you know you sure as hell aren't what people would consider normal. And nearly 30 years down the line, nothing much has changed.
> 
> Thanks for the birthday wishes xxx



May I wish you a belated Happy Birthday, hope you had a great day.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2020)

Morning.
My brain is a bit slow this morning. I think it is working on too many projects.
I was just looking at my mileage for this year and have come to the conclusion that I won't be setting any new records . Not even the least miles covered as I have already passed that one !


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Mar 2020)

I’m repairing a damp patch, then I’m going to make a gooseberry crumble.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes folks


Happy birthday, it's mine too. (19th)


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2020)

I hope nobody is feeling isoscelated under these present conditions .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Happy birthday, it's mine too. (19th)


Happy Birthday !


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Mar 2020)

@raleighnut merry happy new Easter. There , that’s sorted for the year.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> @raleighnut merry happy new Easter. There , that’s sorted for the year.


What about Hanukkah,


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Mar 2020)

raleighnut said:


> What about Hanukkah,


oy vey!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2020)

Happy Birthday,@raleighnut ! Best wishes.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Mar 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Happy birthday, it's mine too. (19th)


I don't believe that you are only 19!!


----------



## oldwheels (20 Mar 2020)

CalMac have stopped taking ferry bookings and only operate a turn up on spec system. So while I have no intention of travelling I have to travel 21 miles if I require to be on the mainland before finding if I can get my car on a specific ferry. Those from Fionnphort have 40 miles to find out.
This is obviously to deter frivolous car journeys and make people on the mainland nervous of coming but is clearly a policy designed by somebody who does not live on an island.
I am pretty sure that diagnosing non life threatening conditions will be put off but CT scans done by radiographers may go ahead as they would not be on front line duty I think.
Anyway I would like to know if my liver is going to last a few years yet so I would make a 160 mile return trip involving 2 ferries where I can stay in my car the whole time to get there. Happy days not.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Mar 2020)

Can you not ring?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2020)

Yep, happy birthday @Reynard and @raleighnut 

Better late than never.....


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes folks





raleighnut said:


> Happy birthday, it's mine too. (19th)


Happy birthday to you both (Late as usual in both cases)...


----------



## oldwheels (20 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Can you not ring?


Yes and after listening to 5 minutes of verbal garbage I will get a person who can tell me nothing useful. They will be instructed to tell people nothing but just turn up and take your chance. Probably no problem but it depends on the number of lorries and still tour buses. Yesterday there was a bus load of ancients from a Shearings coach wandering around. They probably felt a bit unwelcome as everybody took wide detours to avoid them.


----------



## Speicher (20 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I hope nobody is feeling isoscelated under these present conditions .




I am going off on a tangent.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yep, happy birthday @Reynard and @raleighnut
> 
> Better late than never.....


Ditto to that!

While I'm at it I would just like to wish everybody on CC a happy birthday for whenever it is in 2020. Now if I forget to do so at the right time I won't feel guilty!


----------



## Sterlo (20 Mar 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Ditto to that!
> 
> While I'm at it I would just like to wish everybody on CC a happy birthday for whenever it is in 2020. Now if I forget to do so at the right time I won't feel guilty!


Thanks in case I forgot in 4 months


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Happy birthday, it's mine too. (19th)



Happy Birthday


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2020)

Happy birthday too @raleighnut - let's raise a  to that


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2020)

Just wanted to say thank you all for the birthday wishes - and the laughs. Don't know where I'd be without my daily dose of mundane giggles.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2020)

This morning I have planted two types of dwarf beans, cherry tomatoes, salad tomatoes, pointy peppers, courgettes and pumpkins.

Am about to go and haul some bits of tree.


----------



## postman (20 Mar 2020)

i have just been sent out of the garden by Mrs P.She is sorting out compost.We have four bins on the land.It has turned in to the most beautiful looking stuff.Anyway it seems i am not wanted.We have only been self isolating a week or so.It's going to get harder.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes folks





raleighnut said:


> Happy birthday, it's mine too. (19th)


A belated happy birthday to you both.


----------



## Lullabelle (20 Mar 2020)

Well that was an afternoon! We went to a coop store, farm shop and butcher, we now have food, took a 4 pint bottle of milk and our spare bottle of hand wash to my brother, we can make other arrangements for hand washing.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Yes and after listening to 5 minutes of verbal garbage I will get a person who can tell me nothing useful. They will be instructed to tell people nothing but just turn up and take your chance. Probably no problem but it depends on the number of lorries and still tour buses. Yesterday there was a bus load of ancients from a Shearings coach wandering around. They probably felt a bit unwelcome as everybody took wide detours to avoid them.


See if Morag still drives for them. From their Normanton exchange. She'll put them right


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just wanted to say thank you all for the birthday wishes - and the laughs. Don't know where I'd be without my daily dose of mundane giggles.


Out lugging logs


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Out lugging logs



Well, a girl's gotta keep her heating fed. None of that pamby namby oil stuff here chez Casa Reynard. 

Plus it's good exercise.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A belated happy birthday to you both.



Thanks Phil


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2020)

Feeling swish... Just had a choccy digestive with my


----------



## oldwheels (20 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> See if Morag still drives for them. From their Normanton exchange. She'll put them right


No idea and I wouldn’t go anywhere near them.
There is a Morag works for CalMac. The only one I think with real background knowledge and she addresses me by name on the phone before asking.


----------



## Kryton521 (20 Mar 2020)

Well, that's it. I'm over this sh*t! No eggs in the shops, no rice, pasta, couscous. Everything pretty much gone. Grabbing selfish stupidity and now the gyms and cinemas are to be closed.

Thank Frell I still have my bike, last remaining thread cling to sanity!

But I am over this C19 dren!!!


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, a girl's gotta keep her heating fed. None of that pamby namby oil stuff here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Plus it's good exercise.


We just had 10 sacks of Ash logs delivered.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> No idea and I wouldn’t go anywhere near them.
> There is a Morag works for CalMac. The only one I think with real background knowledge and she addresses me by name on the phone before asking.


Short(5'5"- 5'7") heavy build, dark hair?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2020)

My whole state has been told to shelter in place. Except me, I'm essential. Right now essentially sitting in a van listening to Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2020)

raleighnut said:


> We just had 10 sacks of Ash logs delivered.



It's ash I'm currently hauling...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Mar 2020)

Had a beer. Just the one in case the hoarders strike again locally. Got to pace out what we have.

First world problems. If I have to give up beer a while, I’ll live.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Had a beer. Just the one in case the hoarders strike again locally. Got to pace out what we have.
> 
> First world problems. If I have to give up beer a while, I’ll live.



Brew your own, maybe?


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2020)

I am having a


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I am having a


Cheesecake?


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2020)

I am having a 🍺 or 🍺🍺 as it's not a work day tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I am having a 🍺 or 🍺🍺 as it's not a work day tomorrow.


At home?


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> At home?


Where else - I'm being a good social isolator.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2020)

For once, I am not working all Saturday morning, I may get to like this whole weekend thing. My self isolation is not as strict as New York's, I can go more than a mile from my home when running, hiking, or cycling.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2020)

I had mock lobster, stuffed flounder, and shrimp for dinner, with a small potato. I find, much like others, that if I go to the market looking for healthy food, there are few shortages. This being said by a man with a permanent and maintained stockpile of t.p.. Because blizzards.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> For once, I am not working all Saturday morning, I may get to like this whole weekend thing. My self isolation is not as strict as New York's, I can go more than a mile from my home when running, hiking, or cycling.


Who set the one mile limit?


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2020)

The milkman has just delivered a pint of full fat milk.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The milkman has just delivered a pint of full fat milk.


She's not due whilst two round here.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> She's not due whilst two round here.


Two hours for a drive from Suffolk to Yorkshire & a sex change on the way is some going!


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Two hours for a drive from Suffolk to Yorkshire & a sex change on the way is some going!


And they say HST2 will be fast.
Possible she may be related to Ernie.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2020)

One of my trouser belts is giving up the ghost.. It has a split in it. 
I would have thought it should have lasted more than 48 years!! 

Pfffft


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> One of my trouser belts is giving up the ghost.. It has a split in it.
> I would have thought it should have lasted more than 48 years!!
> 
> Pfffft


Poor workmanship, take it back.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Cheesecake?



Err, no... But I ate half a sharing bag of these cracker things...


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

A badger came on the street earlier(Never knew there were any round these parts). Followed less than five minutes later by the first of two police vehicle's. Vehichle access is from one end only, with the badger continuing out on the footpath.

Clever things these badgers. Wonder what it had done though.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2020)

Anyways, I've finished answering my e-mails, so I am going to slope off to bed.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Mar 2020)

Setup of my work laptop PC on my PC desk at home is getting messy. 

At home, I have a desktop PC (Linux), a laptop PC (Linux) and another laptop PC (Win10), and now the work laptop PC (Win10) has joined the horde. I'm still trying to find the best arrangement of my 2 large monitors and their HDMI (and other) cables, not to mention the keyboard / mouse setup for each. I brought my work docking station home, but it takes HDMI for 1 display and DisplayPort (a kind of asymmetrical HDMI) for the other display, but I only have HDMI cables, and the 2nd monitor's HDMI socket is already used for the home PCs. It has a VGA socket, which means to get the 2nd monitor working for the work PC I'll have to get both a VGA-HDMI adapter and a DisplayPort-HDMI adapter. 

Let the working from home begin...


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Setup of my work laptop PC on my PC desk at home is getting messy.
> 
> At home, I have a desktop PC (Linux), a laptop PC (Linux) and another laptop PC (Win10), and now the work laptop PC (Win10) has joined the horde. I'm still trying to find the best arrangement of my 2 large monitors and their HDMI (and other) cables, not to mention the keyboard / mouse setup for each. I brought my work docking station home, but it takes HDMI for 1 display and DisplayPort (a kind of asymmetrical HDMI) for the other display, but I only have HDMI cables, and the 2nd monitor's HDMI socket is already used for the home PCs. It has a VGA socket, which means to get the 2nd monitor working for the work PC I'll have to get both a VGA-HDMI adapter and a DisplayPort-HDMI adapter.
> 
> Let the working from home begin...


Work never supplied the leads & adaptors?


----------



## Aussie Mike (21 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Unless the flight only lasted 10 minutes (at warp factor 'ridiculous'), they'd be out of luck.


 And they won't be able to get home again now ...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Work never supplied the leads & adaptors?


Yes, they did. The I.T. and Site support people where I work are very good, and all our equipment is supplied when we need it. The only problem is: it's now a bit crowded on my home PC desk, what with 3 home PCs (1 desktop, 2 laptop) and 1 work laptop PC. I'm still trying to find the best way for them to coexist, and the setup which makes it as convenient as possible to switch between home and work PC usage. The main reason I need those 2 adaptors is that I couldn't bring the work monitors home (just everything else), and my monitors at home don't quite use the same display sockets/plugs as the ones at work.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2020)

Morning all hope we are all managing ok ?

I am going to go and self isolate on my bike for a few miles see you later


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2020)

Morning .
It is a light grey out at the moment . Just been catching up on what has been going on .
I think I will go and make another .


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2020)

Good morning! Sun is out. I’ve been trawling the sites for my nicked bike, I have tea.

Timmythecat is being noisy upstairs.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Good morning! Sun is out. I’ve been trawling the sites for my nicked bike, I have tea.
> 
> Timmythecat is being noisy upstairs.


Has anything similar turned up ?
It's been a while now and you also posted a reward ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Mar 2020)

Glorious morning here, says 3° feels like 0°
Off to Milton Keynes while we can to do a bit more at the Bungalow.

Already told Mummy Dearest I'll only be seeing her at the door tomorrow.
Wife's birthday tomorrow too but kids are staying away..they seemed ok with this 

And tomorrow is lighter evenings....well that's some good news I think


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2020)

I've made another  and now sitting back in bed . The Sun is trying to break through some very thin cloud .


----------



## alicat (21 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> At home, I have a desktop PC (Linux), a laptop PC (Linux) and another laptop PC (Win10), and now the work laptop PC (Win10) has joined the horde. I'm still trying to find the best arrangement of my 2 large monitors and their HDMI (and other) cables, not to mention the keyboard / mouse setup for each. I brought my work docking station home, but it takes HDMI for 1 display and DisplayPort (a kind of asymmetrical HDMI) for the other display, but I only have HDMI cables, and the 2nd monitor's HDMI socket is already used for the home PCs. It has a VGA socket, which means to get the 2nd monitor working for the work PC I'll have to get both a VGA-HDMI adapter and a DisplayPort-HDMI adapter.



I followed most of that. Who'd have thunk it?!

Can I join in this thread? Better than going on about that bothersome bug. 

My mundane news is that I'm working (from home) today, playing spot the difference in a 150 page moving feast that I'm translating from French to English.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Poor workmanship, take it back.


I think I bought it in Ramsgate.. It'll be worth driving there and trying to remember where I got it!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I think I bought it in Ramsgate.. It'll be worth driving there and trying to remember where I got it!


I wonder if the place still exists ?


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I wonder if the place still exists ?


Ramsgate? Yes, I went there a couple of months ago..


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2020)

alicat said:


> I followed most of that. Who'd have thunk it?!
> 
> Can I join in this thread? Better than going on about that bothersome bug.
> 
> My mundane news is that I'm working (from home) today, playing spot the difference in a 150 page moving feast that I'm translating from French to English.


Welcome. Two points:
Have you read from Page 1?
What day is your bin day? We need to know 👍🏼


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Ramsgate? Yes, I went there a couple of months ago..



I think I was last there about 35 years ago, I was brought up not far away in Folkestone.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Short(5'5"- 5'7") heavy build, dark hair?


Could be.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2020)

alicat said:


> I followed most of that. Who'd have thunk it?!
> 
> Can I join in this thread? Better than going on about that bothersome bug.
> 
> My mundane news is that I'm working (from home) today, playing spot the difference in a 150 page moving feast that I'm translating from French to English.


Technically speaking, I'm qualified to translate from French into English. Dip.Trans. I think it was. These days I have difficulty translating English into English.

Oh, and coffee doesn't taste good this morning. I never know how it's going to taste - sometimes it's just perfect, others it's just bitter. Like today.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I think I was last there about 35 years ago, I was brought up not far away in Folkestone.


I still have family there, so an occasional visit is on the cards.


----------



## dave r (21 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I still have family there, so an occasional visit is on the cards.


1989 was the last time i was in Folkestone, my mothers funeral.


----------



## alicat (21 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Welcome. Two points:
> Have you read from Page 1?
> What day is your bin day? We need to know 👍🏼



Hi @PeteXXX, I could be mischievous and asking if you are referring to part 1 or part 2 but the short answer is no, I do have a life some of the time. 

My bin day is Thursday, but I hardly notice because one neighbour puts one bin out for me and I share the other two with the other neighbour and the binmen come and fetch those. That's one area of my life that's quite well sorted DG.




deptfordmarmoset said:


> Technically speaking, I'm qualified to translate from French into English. Dip.Trans. I think it was. These days I have difficulty translating English into English.



Parfait; tu peux m'aider. Une tranche de 50 pages te va? Retour avant ce soir? [and so as not to upset the mods by writing in a foreign tongue, I am enlisting @deptfordmarmoset to take on 50 pages for me by teatime]


----------



## raleighnut (21 Mar 2020)

Mon Dieu


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Mar 2020)

alicat said:


> but the short answer is no, I do have a life some of the time.



Careful, that could make you far too interesting for this thread.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2020)

alicat said:


> Hi @PeteXXX, I could be mischievous and asking if you are referring to part 1 or part 2 but the short answer is no, I do have a life some of the time.
> 
> My bin day is Thursday, but I hardly notice because one neighbour puts one bin out for me and I share the other two with the other neighbour and the binmen come and fetch those. That's one area of my life that's quite well sorted DG.
> 
> ...


Well, that's got me well and truly frightened off! How did you manage to get yourself into such a tight deadline?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2020)

Schrodie has just woken up . He stretched out lying on the settee with his paws clenching and unclenching and half closing his eyes. I think he was going to go back to sleep but has now decided he needs a wash. 
He is now looking at me with sleepy eyes !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2020)

Guess what ?





He's going back to sleep again !


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Has anything similar turned up ?
> It's been a while now and you also posted a reward ?


Nothing, there’s two bikes the same but wrong size, seem to have been up for sale for weeks. I’ve got a new bike now, but I would like my stolen on back


----------



## mybike (21 Mar 2020)

Having yesterday stripprd down the circular saw because the blade guard & it takes that to refit it, I've decided the garage needs sorting, The exciting question is, how far will I get?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2020)

alicat said:


> Hi @PeteXXX, I could be mischievous and asking if you are referring to part 1 or part 2 but the short answer is no, I do have a life some of the time.
> 
> My bin day is Thursday, but I hardly notice because one neighbour puts one bin out for me and I share the other two with the other neighbour and the binmen come and fetch those. That's one area of my life that's quite well sorted DG.
> 
> ...


Mange tout mange tout, bonnet de douche! I can do it, cireur de chaussures


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I think I was last there about 35 years ago, I was brought up not far away in Folkestone.


My grandparents used to live half way between Ashford & Folkstone in a small village called Aldington, so I was a frequent visitor to Folkstone as they always took us to the seaside when we visited as children.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2020)

Anyhow, today is bright & sunny but quite windy - a perfect day for line drying washing. My second load is on the spin cycles judging by the noise from the kitchen, while the first load should be almost dry by now. At least one more to go.

I've also completed the sorting & filing of the last 3 months worth of household bills & acounts and I'm just about to embark on the shredding of the older stuff. A cross cut shredded will be used for those interested.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> Having yesterday stripprd down the circular saw because the blade guard & it takes that to refit it, I've decided the garage needs sorting, The exciting question is, how far will I get?


I start a workshop clean up most weeks it lasts less then 10 minutes before I decide I have no place to put the stuff I want to keep whist I get to the stuff I don't & then have no way of getting rid of the stuff I don't want anyway


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2020)

I’ve just painted the chimney breast, it might need another coat later.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2020)

I'm off to work soon. 
Another 50 tons of stuff for folk to strip off the shelves...


----------



## gavroche (21 Mar 2020)

alicat said:


> Hi @PeteXXX, I could be mischievous and asking if you are referring to part 1 or part 2 but the short answer is no, I do have a life some of the time.
> 
> My bin day is Thursday, but I hardly notice because one neighbour puts one bin out for me and I share the other two with the other neighbour and the binmen come and fetch those. That's one area of my life that's quite well sorted DG.
> 
> ...


Blimey!! 50 pages translated by tonight? That is some going unless it is very easy translation. Bon courage mon brave.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who set the one mile limit?


I think that was New York,too. or at least there was talk of such. Sounds unenforceable, unless by mutual cooperation.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> Having yesterday stripprd down the circular saw because the blade guard & it takes that to refit it, I've decided the garage needs sorting, The exciting question is, how far will I get?


I started sorting my garage yesterday. I lasted one hour and one car load to the tip. I did focus on what was important first, however. All my bike tools and bits and bobs are all neatly tidied away and easy to get to. Anything not bike-related... I'll get round to it. Eventually. When the weather gets warmer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2020)

alicat said:


> Hi @PeteXXX, I could be mischievous and asking if you are referring to part 1 or part 2 but the short answer is no, I do have a life some of the time.
> 
> My bin day is Thursday, but I hardly notice because one neighbour puts one bin out for me and I share the other two with the other neighbour and the binmen come and fetch those. That's one area of my life that's quite well sorted DG.
> 
> ...


C'est dans le besoin que l'on reconnaît ses vrais amis! Ennius
A friend in need, is a friend, indeed. Ennius


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Mar 2020)

I am drinking a cup of tea.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> I am drinking a cup of tea.


I think I might join you. (Not that you’ve come apart)


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2020)

I've been out on my bike . It is a bit gusty blowy from the East.
I've tried to take some picturescy pictures, I'll see how they've turned out when I download them .


----------



## postman (21 Mar 2020)

Litter picking and gardening,but oh tonight ,tonight.i am looking forward to tonight. going to have two beers and a big block of mint Aero.oh i can't wait.


----------



## CharlesF (21 Mar 2020)

We don't have to put bins out - green blue and grey - as they live in the back lane. 

We did tidy the garden where I had the difficult job of supervision and encouragement. A mutual effort got the results in the car and to the tip.

Our local, brilliant, plant nursery couldn't full-fill my request for a ground cover that would swamp the grass immediately. The alternative is still a ground cover with flowers for the insects.

Planting commences shortly.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> Having yesterday stripprd down the circular saw because the blade guard & it takes that to refit it, I've decided the garage needs sorting, ]B]The exciting question is, how far will I get?[/B]


Far wall, no further.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm off to work soon. Another 50 tons of stuff for folk to strip off the shelves...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eSn0vpDeUAU


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2020)

Came down to our caravan last night, which may be the last visit we get in a while. Keeping away from folk and just chilling, except our electric went last night. No heating or light, but we could at least use the hob and oven. Had two camping lights in the cupboard so we managed, if frozen. Electrician came about 11am this morning and replaced a module on the consumer unit (the main trip switch). Toastie now. I think I'll be taking my 'arcade' machine home as I'm not sure we will be back (thinking lockdown end next week).


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> Came down to our caravan last night, which may be the last visit we get in a while. Keeping away from folk and just chilling, except our electric went last night. No heating or light, but we could at least use the hob and oven. Had two camping lights in the cupboard so we managed, if frozen. Electrician came about 11am this morning and replaced a module on the consumer unit (the main trip switch). Toastie now. I think I'll be taking my 'arcade' machine home as I'm not sure we will be back (thinking lockdown end next week).


Can you think of a better way to self isolate?


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2020)

Spent some of the morning prepping a new section of fence for log storage; clearing away twiggy stuff, levelling out the soil, that kind of thing. Then I started sawing sections of tree into logs and stacking them. It's wood I could use straight away, but it'll benefit from a summer of drying out.

Thinking about a bike ride in a bit. It's been a while, what with one thing and another.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2020)

But first, will spend a little while working on the drawing for my Hot Rod painting. I've gone #351 @Jenkins


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Mar 2020)

Finished painting, cleared everything away, vacuumed and dusted and washed the floors.

Now, another cuppa.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2020)

A nice 5 mile bimble on the bike. Been off the bike more or less for 4 months due to health and the weather, and oh boy, was it good to get out, even if it was hard work.

I now have a  and a bag of crisps.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can you think of a better way to self isolate?



We're closing the van down, having only opened it last week. We had essential maintenance to do last week (fence in bits), now have to shut gas and water off, as well as remove anything fom fridge/freezer having seen how this 'CV19' has progressed in the week. We've not mixed with anyone, and taking some food home (especially cat food). We couldn't have left not 'shut down'. It's very quiet down here.

Shoot happens, we've just paid the £3.5k ground rent, with £450 insurance/alarm cover due next month


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Mar 2020)

First barbecue of the year and a very sunny day for it. Drunk in charge of a rotivator, irresponsible at any time but especially right now, won't happen again.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2020)

Final total for the day - 3 loads of washing done, dried & ironed as necessary.
3 months worh of accounts filing and old bill shredding
Front & back lawns cut & 3 bags of clippings taken to recycling centre.
I think I've earned tonight's 🍺


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> But first, will spend a little while working on the drawing for my Hot Rod painting. I've gone #351 @Jenkins


Mark 1 or Mark 2 Escort era?
I've probably got a pic on film somewhere, but here's one from when he did a demo run at Brands in one of the old machines...


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Mark 1 or Mark 2 Escort era?
> I've probably got a pic on film somewhere, but here's one from when he did a demo run at Brands in one of the old machines...
> View attachment 509625



Mk2 Escort - preferred the colour scheme


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mk2 Escort - preferred the colour scheme


Is the correct answer.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2020)

Will be interesting to see how this one goes - I'm trying out a very different type of paper to what I usually use. Got the basic lines of the car done and inked in, will start on the detail work tomorrow.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2020)

Post It Note news flash..... 

I bought some new Post It notes a few days ago. Imagine my surprise when I found that they have no, yes, NO gummy bit on the back to stick them on the fridge door!! 
😲


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Mar 2020)

The most annoying thing about moving house is that, no matter how carefully you label the boxes, you inevitably find yourself searching through at least half a dozen boxes for one small item you happen to need.  I've had this several times over the last 2 weekends.
Anyway, the house is starting to look liveable, which is good, because I'll be working from home starting next week, and thus spending a lot of time in the house.

My feet hurt, because I've been doing a lot of exploratory (and shopping related) walking around my new neighbourhood last weekend and this one. The area is very hilly, even more so than my previous area, which I like: there's hills and trees everywhere.  It's also nice living in a suburb with a French name: Montmorency. It was named after an early farm, which itself was named after Montmorency not far north of Paris. In a humorous coincidence, the shower in my new rental has a French style shower head: attached to a long, flexible cord, the shower head fits into a small cradle attached to the side of the shower recess. I saw a lot of these in my visits to France.


----------



## Kryton521 (22 Mar 2020)

Early start this morning. Got to be at work for six. Bit of a shock to the system after so long of not getting up before 0700.

Just hope I can get out on deliveries and not stuck in the office again.

Cycle ride this afternoon after I finish Yay!!!


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Mar 2020)

I’m up, top of the morning to you.
I have tea, and Winnie snoozing on my lap.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2020)

good morning folks


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2020)

Morning.
It is dry out . It looks like the sun is trying to shine through some thin cloud again . 
I'm about to go and make another .
I just saw a pair of Magpies flying across.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Mar 2020)

We have sunshine, but on letting the dog out it is COLD


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2020)

I forgot to mention that we tried to make some bread yesterday from what we had lying around in our cupboard,as I had run out of bread .
We found some yeast which had a sell by date of 2017. 
It tastes fine, a bit on the hard side and looks a bit like a discus that they throw in the Olympics. I could probably use it to knock out a few Wood Pigeons if food becomes scarce. Could also be used to tip masonry drills !


----------



## Phaeton (22 Mar 2020)

I have earache this morning, think it was caused by the East wind yesterday when I was out with the dog.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Mar 2020)

Wind is a chilly one..
Lovely bright morning ,I may do a bit in the garden later..


----------



## Phaeton (22 Mar 2020)

Just been out with the dog, 3 mile walk, was strange to see people cross the road rather than walking in the same footpath


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2020)

Morning all, coffee tastes good again. That's a relief.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Mar 2020)

I’ve just got back from a run.

I had another email from Mike at Sainsbury’s today, which was nice.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2020)

I don't mind feeding 'our' hedgehogs, but I wish they didn't leave little piles of poo on the doorstep as a token of their appreciation.. 💩


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Post It Note news flash.....
> 
> I bought some new Post It notes a few days ago. Imagine my surprise when I found that they have no, yes, NO gummy bit on the back to stick them on the fridge door!!
> 😲


Called that a notepad, back in the day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> The most annoying thing about moving house is that, no matter how carefully you label the boxes, you inevitably find yourself searching through at least half a dozen boxes for one small item you happen to need.  I've had this several times over the last 2 weekends.
> Anyway, the house is starting to look liveable, which is good, because I'll be working from home starting next week, and thus spending a lot of time in the house.
> 
> My feet hurt, because I've been doing a lot of exploratory (and shopping related) walking around my new neighbourhood last weekend and this one. The area is very hilly, even more so than my previous area, which I like: there's hills and trees everywhere.  It's also nice living in a suburb with a French name: Montmorency. It was named after an early farm, which itself was named after Montmorency not far north of Paris. In a humorous coincidence, the shower in my new rental has a French style shower head: attached to a long, flexible cord, the shower head fits into a small cradle attached to the side of the shower recess. I saw a lot of these in my visits to France.


We used to have one of those, quite popular in the States as well.
Montmorency has an illustrious history, also.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2020)

Didn't sleep too good, so feeling a bit tortie-ish. But I have done a load of laundry and put my flatbed scanner away.

Going to spend the afternoon working on my painting and I may even go for another short bike ride.

It is lovely and sunny here, but just a tad nippy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I forgot to mention that we tried to make some bread yesterday from what we had lying around in our cupboard,as I had run out of bread .
> We found some yeast which had a sell by date of 2017.
> It tastes fine, a bit on the hard side and looks a bit like a discus that they throw in the Olympics. I could probably use it to knock out a few Wood Pigeons if food becomes scarce. Could also be used to tip masonry drills !


Despite the ridiculous hat, worn indoors, this gentleman seemed to get good results.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEEd8RsjujA


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I forgot to mention that we tried to make some bread yesterday from what we had lying around in our cupboard,as I had run out of bread .
> We found some yeast which had a sell by date of 2017.
> It tastes fine, a bit on the hard side and looks a bit like a discus that they throw in the Olympics. I could probably use it to knock out a few Wood Pigeons if food becomes scarce. Could also be used to tip masonry drills !



You mean a bit like these? 







Tha baking thread is thataway ---------->


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2020)

When you make your own bread, it is an all-day process, due to the waiting times. Once you are going, though, a lot can be made in that day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> You mean a bit like these?
> 
> View attachment 509717
> 
> ...


That looks like the bread of haste from the time of the Exodus.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> That looks like the bread of haste from the time of the Exodus.



Nope, that's the bread of "I got my timings completely wrong and overproved the dough massively"


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> When you make your own bread, it is an all-day process, due to the waiting times. Once you are going, though, a lot can be made in that day.



Yes and no - depends how much yeast or culture you put in. And if you're making soda bread, it's quite literally a mix it together and wang it in the oven job


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2020)

Pretty good, like that, too. 
No bread is bad, just different.
Chiabatta is flatter, sandwich is taller.
Irish soda bread is easiest, I find.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nope, that's the bread of "I got my timings completely wrong and overproved the dough massively"


That's a very successful Chiabatta.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's a very successful Chiabatta.



You can't knock someone out with Ciabatta, trust me...


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2020)

I dunno, I've had some paninni with pretty dense bread before.


----------



## Lullabelle (22 Mar 2020)

Beautiful sunny day


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I dunno, I've had some paninni with pretty dense bread before.



Dense? Even my friend's chooks refused to eat these...


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2020)

I wonder if the MOD would be interested in our recipe ? I reckon it could survive a rocket attack .

It is lovely and sunny like people have been saying . But the wind is freezing . I've been working on a bike outside and I've come in to thaw out my head .


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2020)

I've been working on the drawing for the Barry Lee hot rod painting.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2020)

When I was at the grocery store, the had good tracing paper pads for 1.25 USD.
I have made a fried Spam sandwich and a salad for lunch.
There appear to be no shortages at my Aldi.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2020)

They say we may get an inch of snow this afternoon and tonight.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2020)

Time for a  and some chocolate. I have the chocolate horrors.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2020)

Now sitting comfortably and watching the e-sports Bahrain Grand Prix


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Mar 2020)

I’ve had a busy day. Went for a run, had a vegan sausage sandwich for breakfast, ( I’m not a vegan) , took the dogs out, deep cleaned the inside of the car, walked to Asda (3 miles away) came back, washed the outside of the car, took the dogs out again, made dinner. Sitting down now. Kernackered.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Now sitting comfortably and watching the e-sports Bahrain Grand Prix


Is there any overtaking?


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Now sitting comfortably and watching the e-sports Bahrain Grand Prix


Virtual e-Sports Grand Prix!!

Explains Chris Hoy "driving".


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Is there any overtaking?



They do reverse grid racing, so most definitely 

Was surprisingly entertaining to watch. Plus they had Lando Cam


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2020)

I have a  and a mince pie


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a mince pie


Well, it seems silly not to really. Doesn’t it?


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Well, it seems silly not to really. Doesn’t it?



Indeedy doodly


----------



## Jenkins (22 Mar 2020)

I'm hoping the Council haven't cancelled the recycling collection tomorrow as they have with the green bins. Mine's full and out already.

Back to work tomorrow for a rest from housework.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2020)

If I don't go to bed I'll have another beer. So I'll be sensible, go to bed, and reorder fridgefulsomeness tomorrow.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2020)

HiiiYaa! Everyone awright?

I’ve had my tea, considering the matter of another one.

The weather is still out there.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Mar 2020)

Lovely bright frosty morning, bird baths need the ice clearing.
Have a good day mundaners


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2020)

Frost here but had to go for a ride it was glorious .

A good🍵 when I got back and soon be time to get up


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2020)

Morning.
It is bright and sunny here, clear light blue sky with sparkly bits on the roof of our cars from the frost .
I might make another .


----------



## alicat (23 Mar 2020)

Discovered at the dough stage that scones made with spread don't have the right consistency. Turned half into a half-edible sponge pudding and custard. Dad is going to turn the other half into rock cakes.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Mar 2020)

What a lovely cold fresh morning, shame I have to sit here working


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2020)

Lovely and bright here, but very windy.

I dropped my toast during breakfast.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lovely and bright here, but very windy.
> 
> I dropped my toast during breakfast.


Butter side up I hope


----------



## Phaeton (23 Mar 2020)

As we have some milk I may treat myself to some cereals


----------



## oldwheels (23 Mar 2020)

Well that is it now. We are in lockdown here. Only island residents and essential workers are allowed onto the island and visitors are encouraged to go home. The holiday home opposite me has obviously not heeded that advice so far. The wife of my dive buddy has to go to Oban for chemo treatment and that sort of thing is ok but anything of lesser importance is cancelled. Emergency accommodation for transport drivers who may be stuck here is being set up. The Coop has announced that daily papers will not be put out on arrival as for reasons beyond me there is a rush to get them and it is too crowded. I cannot remember when I last bought a newspaper but if bog roll runs out I may have to.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Butter side up I hope



Alas no.



Phaeton said:


> As we have some milk I may treat myself to some cereals



I don't think I'll risk that, after experience so far this morning...


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2020)

Cup of coffee and a piece of Rocky Road? I don’t mind if I do.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2020)

Half inch of snow here, but above zero C now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Half inch of snow here, but above zero C now.



I can see snow on the hills in the distance.

Also a buzzard is circling just outside the kitchen window.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2020)

Illinois is on lockdown, so there was no mass yesterday, except over the internet. So I don't know if other people even see the outside,nonetheless care. My work continues as amended. In terms of a buzzard, do you mean a hawk, or a buzzard?




Hawk (Red Shouldered Hawk)




Buzzard (Turkey Buzzard)


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> In terms of a buzzard, do you mean a hawk, or a buzzard?



Common buzzard:






They are literally quite comon here. We also have kites, hobbies, sparrowhawks, and my personal favourite, kestrels. Yesterday a kestrel was taking on a buzzard over the houses opposite, but today only the buzzards seem to be out, possily because of the wind.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2020)

Here, we see the turkey buzzard as a buzzard, and the bird of prey as a hawk. A buzzard, in our nomenclature, is a larger bird, a carrion eater, more closely related to the stork. It also cools itself by pooping on its' legs as storks do. Buzzards hardly flap their wings in flight, being beautiful soarers. Where I work, due to the large number of buildings located in an open field near woods, there are a large number of buzzards who roost there. Hawks also co exist quite well with them. A turkey buzzard is attracted by the smell of captan from decaying flesh, sometimes from a great distance.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2020)

Spent the morning in the garden hauling logs. And falling arse over tit in a nettle patch. My botty is now very tingly.

In other news, I was left a box full of wonky veg on my doorstep by a neighbour, and another brought me 4 pints of milk as they were donated a whole lot at work and there was no way they were going to use it all.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Spent the morning in the garden hauling logs. And falling arse over tit in a nettle patch. My botty is now very tingly.
> 
> In other news, I was left a box full of wonky veg on my doorstep by a neighbour, and another brought me 4 pints of milk as they were donated a whole lot at work and there was no way they were going to use it all.


Ouch!


----------



## Lullabelle (23 Mar 2020)

Beautiful sunny day, lawns done, patio door open, glorious.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Mar 2020)

Dog walk time I think, had enough of work


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2020)

Just had a nice ride, a bacon sandwich and two cups of tea. Timmythecat cat has been in the garden for the first time this year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2020)

After a moment or two of uncharacteristic peckishness I can now report that the Smiths salt and vinegar crisps (7 a pack at Poundland) were far superior to the Walkers salt and vinegar crisps (Lidl, no idea how much though).


----------



## postman (23 Mar 2020)

Well with this self isolating thing,i have spent more time gardening.It looks lovely,all weeded lawn cut and edged,i don't think a weed dare pop it's head up.My neighbour has gone away to see his GF parents.So i have weeded his front garden and cut and edged his lawn,notice no close contact he is away.Today i have been over on the land weeding,his and ours.Created him a border and opened up the compacted soil around our new hedge,which is coming along nicely.Shame is WE ARE NOT going to any garden centres.Not worth the risk.Keep safe one and all.


----------



## Speicher (23 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Just had a nice ride, a bacon sandwich and two cups of tea. Timmythecat cat has been in the garden for the first time this year.



How is the little, or not so little now, kitten that you found a home for, complete with older brother?


----------



## Jenkins (23 Mar 2020)

I can report from this morning's commute that it's still cold & breezy on the Suffolk coast. The good news is that the recycling bin was emptied as normal so I was able to put it round the back of the house before leaving for work.


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Spent the morning in the garden hauling logs. And falling arse over tit in a nettle patch. My botty is now very tingly.
> 
> In other news, I was left a box full of wonky veg on my doorstep by a neighbour, and another brought me 4 pints of milk as they were donated a whole lot at work and there was no way they were going to use it all.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Mar 2020)

I'm back from the walk it was surprisingly warm warner than in the house that's for sure


----------



## mybike (23 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'm hoping the Council haven't cancelled the recycling collection tomorrow as they have with the green bins. Mine's full and out already.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow for a rest from housework.



Brown & silver bins out, ready. Last week, next door brought the bin in - I wasn't concentrating!

In other news, car collected for servicing & MOT, just in time as they are closing next week. Missus wanted to cycle to pharmacy for prescription, so went with her. First ride this year & all of 1.8 miles. Why am I feeling tired?


----------



## mybike (23 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lovely and bright here, but very windy.
> 
> I dropped my toast during breakfast.



I have to wonder at the frequency with which someone as talented as you drops your toast. 

BTW, which side down?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Mar 2020)

I've had my first day as (home)school teacher today with my two kids. My respect for school teachers has increased significantly (like 10,000%). 

Oh, and until today, I thought I was good at fractions...  (more embarrassing is that this was primary school work!  )

Plus, my son's Spanish pronunciation is abysmal. We'll have to work on that. 

Day 2 of self-isolating school room tomorrow. I can't wait...


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2020)

Botty has stopped being tingly. 

Been baking bread for a friend who hasn't been able to get any. Plus I'll be whizzing a loaf up for myself as well.

Sitting down with a  and a chocolate biskit while bread #1 is in the oven.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Mar 2020)

The first bluebells are out!


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> The first bluebells are out!



Mine have mostly been munched...


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mine have mostly been munched...


You sleep walking again!!


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> How is the little, or not so little now, kitten that you found a home for, complete with older brother?


Thanks for asking, the kitten we found , Charlie is fabulous, he lives with Snowy and they’re best buddies , even better though, Charlie is a very cuddly cat and adores his new owner.





Charlie.

I’m also pleased to report that his brother, Winter, who was found separately a few days earlier lives two doors down and is a brazen little thing that fights with Suki the French Bulldog who shares his house.




Winter.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mine have mostly been munched...



Couldn’t get fresh veg at the supermarket again eh?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2020)

As it was nice and sunny this afternoon I did some metal detecting with our lawnmower . It makes a loud clanging noise when it finds some !


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> I have to wonder at the frequency with which someone as talented as you drops your toast.
> 
> BTW, which side down?



It's just that I report it more, so it seems there's more cases...


----------



## tyred (23 Mar 2020)

It occurred to me this evening as I walked home from work that one of the very few businesses still open for business on the main street is the travel agent. 

Why? Who on earth is s going to be booking holidays in the current situation?


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2020)

Time for supper. The last of the bacon, vegetable and barley casserole plus some spaetzle.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Mar 2020)

Self isolating has its upsides, just had a game of 'fetch' with the cat, she has only dropped the ball of paper in my hand once, good going though, for a cat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2020)

I get to work security guard work now, as there are no people around, so no busses. Same hours, not much expected of a 60-year old with health issues.

Beats the dole.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2020)

I'm off to bed. Things might feel better after a good night's sleep.


----------



## Ripple (24 Mar 2020)

Morning. I'm at work as usual. 
Got an email and a text message from the boss late evening yesterday saying that we security are classified as key workers and we will continue working as usual. 
It's been madness at work in the last few days. I had to cover 2 sites at the same time yesterday. Went home after work and fell asleep immediately. It's not physical work but I'm getting tired. Only 2 days off in whole March.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2020)

Good morning people, housework today.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2020)

Hello. I’ve had my tea, I want another but I can’t be arsed to get up.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2020)

Its a bright cold morning, I've just put the washing out, a top to bottom line full.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2020)

Morning.
It is a lovely bright frosty start here . No rush to do anything at the moment. I might make another  in a few minutes .


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2020)

Well that was a rank 🍵 hope the next one is better
Lovely blue skies here with a slight frost


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2020)

I’m having some cereal for breakfast. I still haven’t made my mind up about another cuppa.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2020)

Work on my model has stalled for the moment but this is as far as I have got to at the moment . I have started to put some balsa sheet underneath as I have changed my idea of how to take a mould from it .
Big brother with the little one from which I took the measurements.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2020)

I've changed both beds, our lad visited us at the weekend so two beds to change instead of one, mucky sheets in the washing machine and clean sheets on the beds.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Mar 2020)

Wind and rain and have to go do some food shopping. I have a stock of disposable gloves I kept for the bikes but they will be changing duties. Could wash them I suppose but they could contaminate the steering wheel in the car unless I remove them which means inside out and then having to turn the other way round opening the way for contamination again. Dump them I think but how long will my supply last?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Mar 2020)

I'm playing at being school teacher again. The kids set work is a little easier today (thank goodness). 

I have to say the 'PE with Joe' (Wicks) live on YouTube every morning at 9AM is working very well. The kids love it and even my wife joined in.


----------



## Ripple (24 Mar 2020)

Self-isolation according to a student: need to go out - going out.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2020)

I’ve been gardening, it’s a nice day and I’m wearing a T-shirt. However, I loath gardening, my dislike of gardening has no limit. I wouldn’t mind if once finished I didn’t have to do it again for a few years, like decorating, but you don’t, it’s a constant chore. Gardening is something up with which I find difficult to put.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been gardening, it’s a nice day and I’m wearing a T-shirt. However, I loath gardening, my dislike of gardening has no limit. I wouldn’t mind if once finished I didn’t have to do it again for a few years, like decorating, but you don’t it’s a constant chore. Gardening is something up with which I find difficult to put.



I'm looking forward to spending time in the garden, its waking up after the winter and I'm eager to find out whats survived the winter and what hasn't and what condition they're in.


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Mar 2020)

I'm taking my dogs for an anti rabies injection this afternoon, it isn't likely to be amusing !!


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2020)

I’ve cut the grass. This afternoon I’m determined to do some I like doing.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2020)

I've filled up the various wood bins in the house. I have separate ones for different sizes; kindling, small to medium, split chunks and large lumps.

I have also made bread for myself - soda bread in this instance, as I had a carton of buttermilk that wanted using.

Will have to venture out shortly to pick up mum's prescription. Currently debating whether to take the bike or the car.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Work on my model has stalled for the moment but this is as far as I have got to at the moment . I have started to put some balsa sheet underneath as I have changed my idea of how to take a mould from it .
> Big brother with the little one from which I took the measurements.
> View attachment 510124



I think you'll probably have to do that mould in two halves - top half and bottom half. What you use to make the mould depends on what you'll be making the casting (and I use that term loosely) from. Plus you'll want to make sure that you can get the mould off the former - in this case the wood, so that might preclude some materials being used.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2020)

All the washing I put out this morning is dry and in the ironing basket, I was supposed to be finishing the housework this afternoon, instead I've been pottering round the garden in the sun.


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Mar 2020)

Just back home after having the dogs vaccinated ( rabies not C. virus ) ! Car stopped by the Gendarmes at a crossroad on the way to the vet. Very pretty young woman gendarme wanted to see my "Attestation" which l had filled in slightly incorrectly. She was most amused that l had declared that l was walking with the dog for l'activité physique individuelle instead of engaging in liste sur gouvernement.fr. activité. Saw her again on the way home and she waved and smiled ...made my day , silly old fool that l am !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2020)

I've just come back from an exercise ride . I think I did over 10 miles . It was a break from doing some gardening . Weeding and trimming back the lavender hedge .
Earlier on today I was working on my new old bike , sorting out the problems I discovered yesterday and fitting some red handlebar tape .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2020)

Oh! I saw 3 Peacock flutterbies in the garden this afternoon .


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2020)

I took the bike in the end - such a lovely sunny afternoon, it seemed criminal to take the car. I really enjoyed my 8 mile ride. Roads were almost deserted, people here seem to be taking things seriously.

The dispensary in the surgery now works through a hole in the wall - well, a window, passing meds out with an extending hand thing. Tape markings and cones in the car park showing where you can stand.

Didn't even need to confirm my ID - the first thing the lady said to me was "Mum's prescription?"

Well, I *am* probably the only person who turns up there on a bicycle.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2020)

Tomorrow is my final Brown Bin (garden stuff) Day as we're sharing bins with our neighbour next financial year. 
Recycling Bin out, as usual, ready for collection..


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2020)

I’m making 🥘 (paella)


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2020)

Baked a loaf of bread yesterday for a friend who couldn't get any.

Bless her, she's got me and my bread mentioned on Classic FM's "reasons to be cheerful"


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Baked a loaf of bread yesterday for a friend who couldn't get any.
> 
> Bless her, she's got me and my bread mentioned on Classic FM's "reasons to be cheerful"


Chapeau! to you Madam!


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m making 🥘 (paella)


Actually that’s bollix, it was Jambalaya.


----------



## alicat (24 Mar 2020)

Google alert on my phone says 'traffic moderate. No delays.'


----------



## Phaeton (24 Mar 2020)

Nice to go out in the dry, come home in the dry & not get muddied up for a change


----------



## tyred (24 Mar 2020)

I've just washed the dishes.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Mar 2020)

I shouldn't be posting here now, I should be in Norwich watching Squid playing live, but it's a minor inconvenience considering what's happening all over the world.

Had a phone call from the boss this afternooon - I'm 'working' from home tomorrow, but without any equipment except my own mobile making me the on call reserve. Apparently there's been drastic cuts to the shift roster & attendance requirements with the latest restrictions which I'll find out about when I go in on Thursday.


----------



## Kryton521 (24 Mar 2020)

Woke up stupid early as I couldn't figure out how to turn the alarm off from the other day. Early morning bike ride, so little traffic it was quieter than the average Sunday, cold but lovely sun.
Home, shower, breakfast then off to work I went. "Essential Service" provider me!!!  Never had that before. Delivering stuff to peoples homes so either I'm immune to the dreaded or sooner or later I'm going to be so frelling ill!!!
Going to bed now, two days off so do some extra cycling!


----------



## Jenkins (24 Mar 2020)

Just had a look at Strava Flybys for today's ride - glad to see that I'm not the only one trying to find a bit of levity in the current situation. 
My ride's titled "Boris says it's OK", others have been titled "Lockdown Ride No1", "Today's alloted Boris exercise" and my favourite "Tell Boris it's hard doing headwinds on your own"


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2020)

I had a good day today, saw some people I haven't seen in a while at work, as I do a different job, and heard many a funny story.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2020)

Mmmm, I did see the odd cyclist out and about, and oddly enough, they all seemed to be far more cheery than usual.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Mar 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Woke up stupid early as* I couldn't figure out how to turn the alarm off from the other day*. Early morning bike ride, so little traffic it was quieter than the average Sunday, cold but lovely sun.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 510308



Don't think I'd want to try that on mine. It bites...


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2020)

Just put some dried cannellini beans on to soak for tomorrow's veggie curry.

And I've made myself a


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just put some dried cannellini beans on to soak for tomorrow's veggie curry.
> 
> And I've made myself a


I made a Roast Beetroot, Red Wine and Smoked Brie Risotto tonight, while rocking out to Metallica...like totally most excellent!. Also roasted a whole Celeriac for tomorrow. Somehow I managed to tear myself away from 'Vikings' long enough to do a bit of cooking.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> I made a Roast Beetroot, Red Wine and Smoked Brie Risotto tonight, while rocking out to Metallica...like totally most excellent!. Also roasted a whole Celeriac for tomorrow. Somehow I managed to tear myself away from 'Vikings' long enough to do a bit of cooking.


You posting on your mobile?


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> I made a Roast Beetroot, Red Wine and Smoked Brie Risotto tonight, while rocking out to Metallica...like totally most excellent!. Also roasted a whole Celeriac for tomorrow. Somehow I managed to tear myself away from 'Vikings' long enough to do a bit of cooking.



Sounds good 

I slummed it tonight with a cheese and mushroom omelette and some freshly baked soda bread.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2020)

First cuppa of the day has been drunk 
First and only outdoor exercise has been ridden. 
Next is the commute down the stairs to the dining room / office .


----------



## dave r (25 Mar 2020)

Good morning, a bright and sunny morning again, I've washing out, a top to bottom line full, plus a clothes horse full.


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 Mar 2020)

Lovely drive to work, no traffic, brilliant sunshine. 

Got to go to the medical centre at dinnertime for my B12 injection..dreading going in there...alcohol gel bath please


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2020)

Morning.
Lovely and sunny here.
I'm aching from yesterday's exercise . I blame it on the bit of gardening I did earlier .
Better go and do some washing up now .


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Got to go to the medical centre at dinnertime for my B12 injection..dreading going in there...alcohol gel bath please


Can you ask them to come out into the car park to give you the injection at arms length, I was out on the bike yesterday & had one of those silly thoughts that if I did fall off it would have to be a bad one before I would allow myself to be taken to hospital.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2020)

We have a pedestrianised square out front. Normally they’d be kids playing or people walking dogs past and in general just people walking past. Deadly quiet yesterday and so far today. People seem to be taking it serious here. Which is fantastic news. Just hope it’s the same elsewhere.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Mar 2020)

Went down to get some shopping yesterday about 1100. Parked in front of the Coop as the street was nearly deserted. Given a lecture at the door by management wielding a spray bottle of something. Newspaper sales and lottery sales are suspended and I am only allowed into the shop once in a blue moon.He seemed a bit disappointed when I said I never bought newspapers or lottery tickets. Not sure what else he said as it kind of washed over my head. [Forgotten to put in my hearing aid] There was only one other person shopping but no visible eggs or porridge oats and they do not stock oatmeal. A helpful shop assistant conjured up a half dozen eggs from somewhere but the shelves were a bit bare in many areas. 
Very weird feeling as at that time of day the place would normally be buzzing.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2020)

Our very last Brown Bin collection... 😔


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2020)

Still no information from prospective employer. I know they'll have their hands full dealing with other matters but I've got to organise my apartment contract and inform a dozen different government agencies that I've got a job, or not.

Alarm set for midday, and I'll call if I don't hear anything by then.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Our very last Brown Bin collection... 😔


Why?


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Why?


Because we now have to pay extra for it, so as I compost most stuff, we're sharing the cost with our neighbour and using their bin.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I think you'll probably have to do that mould in two halves - top half and bottom half. What you use to make the mould depends on what you'll be making the casting (and I use that term loosely) from. Plus you'll want to make sure that you can get the mould off the former - in this case the wood, so that might preclude some materials being used.


That was my initial thoughts, but then I had another idea of doing a vertically split mould incorporating the undersides of the model .
All of this has been put on hold due to the present lockdown .
I was wondering of how to make some tyres . Racing cars in the early 60's had tread which is going to be a right pain to replicate . I was wondering if bald tyres could be made from old cycle inner tubes .
I have a plan for a Ferrari 156 Sharknose to the same scale . I need to see if I have enough balsa left .


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2020)

Oh my word,this beautiful day here in Meanwood is screaming for a bike ride.Warm,sunny no wind.But Mrs P has just said no long distance rides at the moment.Oh dear At 8-45 this morning the local busy roads were not busy,it looked great.Anyway i'll abide by what she says.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Because we now have to pay extra for it, so as I compost most stuff, we're sharing the cost with our neighbour and using their bin.


Ah we have always had to pay for ours, not that we have one not having a garden


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Mar 2020)

I'm thinking about buying these 'trendy/fashionable' Clark's Wallabee shoes.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Mar 2020)

What do you reckon folks? Yay  or nay?


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm thinking about buying these 'trendy/fashionable' Clark's Wallabee Wannabee shoes.


Sorry but the thought of a 50+ man wearing those is quite a funny thought


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry but the thought of a 50+ man wearing those is quite a funny thought


I bet you wear white socks with sandals...and those cargo shorts!


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2020)

Me and Mrs P have just spent 30 mins slowly cycling around the deserted streets of our estate.It has been lovely.My reward a latte coffee from our coffee machine,great result.


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> What do you reckon folks? Yay  or nay?




Accy i am very fond of you.No not in that way.Please youngman don't even think about it.But if you do go the whole hog and get a tennis jumper slung over your shoulders and a Slazenger tennis racket and bag.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bet you wear white socks with sandals...and those cargo shorts!


I'll take that, how much do you want to lose? Bear in mind I am not a gambling man & didn't lay down a dime in Las Vegas


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> Accy i am very fond of you.No not in that way.Please youngman don't even think about it.But if you do go the whole hog and get a tennis jumper slung over your shoulders and a Slazenger tennis racket and bag.


But,but i saw a 'celeb' about my age wearing similar the other day...in a newspaper,not in Accy i hasten to add! Surely if they can,i can!


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> But,but i saw a 'celeb' about my age wearing similar the other day...in a newspaper,not in Accy i hasten to add! Surely if they can,i can!


My English has never been good, but even I know could, should & can are different words


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I'll take that, how much do you want to lose? Bear in mind I am not a gambling man & didn't lay down a dime in Las Vegas




Las Vegas.Oh boy.We did a Titan Tour of America and spent a few days in Las Vegas.Not liking crowded places,i was not looking forward to it.But once there i loved it.The madness the frenzy the heat the warmth.The size everything is big.The hotels,i love it.I could not stop gawking at everything.My two teenagers loved it.Gambling i walked out out of one casino with $1,000 mind you i walked in with $5,000 boom boom.


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> But,but i saw a 'celeb' about my age wearing similar the other day...in a newspaper,not in Accy i hasten to add! Surely if they can,i can!




look i don't care what Peter Andre wears,you are not wearing those on CycleChat.Moderators take Accy in hand,and isolate him.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Mar 2020)

Hmmmm, nothing to report.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Hmmmm, nothing to report.


Now mundane!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> look i don't care what Peter Andre wears,you are not wearing those on CycleChat.Moderators take Accy in hand,and isolate him.


I just thought they'd look ok with the burgundy velvet jacket i bought the other week! And yes i did actually buy it,but now the pubs are shut i can't wear it.

That's not me in the photos by the way.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I just thought they'd look ok with the burgundy velvet jacket i bought the other week! And yes i did actually buy it,but now the pubs are shut i can't wear it.


Silver lining & all that


----------



## oldwheels (25 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Because we now have to pay extra for it, so as I compost most stuff, we're sharing the cost with our neighbour and using their bin.


Argyll & Bute council seem to have abandoned recycling and glass collection. We are now told to store recycling stuff till service resumes which is a problem for those with little space. I presume that the sorting which is done by hand has been stopped due to fear of infection.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Mar 2020)

Nobody's replied yet. I hope they're all searching frantically to find the jacket online to buy for themselves and not thinking of how to ridicule it!


----------



## mybike (25 Mar 2020)

I'm in the process of taking decking up that the previous owner put down to 'tidy the area up'! Circular saw hasn't been used this much in years!

Anyone got any thought on whether you can burn the wood in a stove if you leave it to weather?



Reynard said:


> Currently debating whether to take the bike or the car.



The roads are really quiet around here, the bike might be rather nice.

I see you took my advice.


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Nobody's replied yet. I hope they're all searching frantically to find the jacket online to buy for themselves and not thinking of how to ridicule it!



i'm looking for a straight one.A jacket that is.


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2020)

right i must go,going to spend sometime in the lovely sunshine reading but first going to photograph some super daffodils on our land.See you all later.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Mar 2020)

Yeah,i'm off too. I'm going to the local cemy to visit my dead 'relos' and to ask how they're coping with this C19 stuff.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Yeah,i'm off too. I'm going to the local cemy to visit my dead 'relos' and to ask how they're coping with this C19 stuff.


Take the jacket with you & leave it there, it will look better on them than you


----------



## mybike (25 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> What do you reckon folks? Yay  or nay?



Def nay, unless you really want to.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Still no information from prospective employer. I know they'll have their hands full dealing with other matters but I've got to organise my apartment contract and inform a dozen different government agencies that I've got a job, or not.
> 
> Alarm set for midday, and I'll call if I don't hear anything by then.



No email, left voice mail message.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2020)

About to go sit in garden in the sun and read a book for a while. Do not disturb.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Mar 2020)

Ooooh! I have some news! Decaffeinated Earl Grey tea has arrived in the post.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2020)

Kitchen day today - am making a big cauldron of veggie curry with some of the wonky veg that I was gifted the other day. Still got a few things left to prep, but the sauce is simmering away in the crock pot. Smells really lovely.

I plan on spending the afternoon working on my hot rod painting. I haven't touched it for a couple of days.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2020)

Heading up north soon for doctor appointment. Podiatrist in another town today.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

5 minutes left & I'm calling it a day


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> You posting on your mobile?


Laptop.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2020)

Today's just like yesterday but quieter. Apart from a brief ruckus while a neighbour's dog got overexcited when its owner tried to mow the lawn. The dog won.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2020)

Anyone near. Pontrilas, Herefordshire yesterday at approximately
17:19:20.1 hrs?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anyone near. Pontrilas, Herefordshire yesterday at approximately
> 17:19:20.1 hrs?


Nope


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

It was warmer out than I thought, started with 4 layers & ended up with 2


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anyone near. Pontrilas, Herefordshire yesterday at approximately
> 17:19:20.1 hrs?



Not me.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not me.


Nor me


----------



## oldwheels (25 Mar 2020)

A very vocal Tiree resident is reporting with fury that holiday home owners are still arriving by using underhand methods to get round the travel ban for non residents.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> A very vocal Tiree resident is reporting with fury that holiday home owners are still arriving by using underhand methods to get round the travel ban for non residents.


I don't know what a Tiree is, I thought it was something that you got soup out of, but if people are isolating does it matter where are long as once they are there they don't move?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2020)

Ouch ! That hurt .
"Look what all those negative waves have done Moriarty!"
My wife has been saying not to have an accident .
I was starting off on a gradient and standing on the pedals to power away when all of a sudden the left hand pedal fell off ! No warning ! Just a sudden Ooh! Crash bang bouncy bouncy ouchy hurt!
My crash helmet hit the ground with a bang with my head in it . I got up quickly and looked to see what had happened and saw the pedal was missing . It was lying in the road a few yards away. A woman walking by stopped to ask if I was alright . I said that I was fine . Mainly embarrassed that I had witnesses to see me fall off .
I picked up my bike , collected the pedal and tried to put it back on . It wouldn't go back on as the thread needed cleaning out . I tried to cycle back using just the one pedal but discovered that the bars were loose . I walked to a park bench and called for a breakdown . She was just about to go and do some gardening .
I have a graze on my left elbow and a bruise the size of an egg on the inside of my right thigh .
On the Plus side I saw a Kingfisher at Reybridge. Seeing that bright blue bird flying along the river was worth the pain .


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2020)

I have a  and a kit kat. Well, Tesco's own brand version of. It was the last one in the house.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Ouch ! That hurt .
> "Look what all those negative waves have done Moriarty!"
> My wife has been saying not to have an accident .
> I was starting off on a gradient and standing on the pedals to power away when all of a sudden the left hand pedal fell off ! No warning ! Just a sudden Ooh! Crash bang bouncy bouncy ouchy hurt!
> ...



Oooooops... 

Nowt worse than an audience when things go a bit pear-shaped. Hope you're none the worse for that erm... unscheduled... dismount...

Bin that helmet btw, and buy a new one.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I have a graze on my left elbow and a bruise the size of an egg on the inside of my right thigh .


Take care of yourself, do not go to hospital except as a very last resort,


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Ouch ! That hurt .
> "Look what all those negative waves have done Moriarty!"
> My wife has been saying not to have an accident .
> I was starting off on a gradient and standing on the pedals to power away when all of a sudden the left hand pedal fell off ! No warning ! Just a sudden Ooh! Crash bang bouncy bouncy ouchy hurt!
> ...





Dr Bob's prescription for this type of accident is as follows,Cake and chocolate to be taken four tines a day for two weeks,plus a small whisky twice a night for two weeks.If symptoms go away,try falling off again and repeat.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anyone near. Pontrilas, Herefordshire yesterday at approximately
> 17:19:20.1 hrs?


No ! It wasn't me !


----------



## oldwheels (25 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I don't know what a Tiree is, I thought it was something that you got soup out of, but if people are isolating does it matter where are long as once they are there they don't move?


Tiree is a small island of the west coast of Scotland with virtually no medical facilities where they are trying to stop people importing the virus. All tourists are told specifically to keep away especially as they all probably come from areas which already have infection. Access is restricted to residents and essential people like medical staff.
I suppose if they were royalty it would be alright to carry the virus to your holiday home and expect to get tested unlike the working plebs. Totally selfish bunch with no regard for the local population.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Still no information from prospective employer. I know they'll have their hands full dealing with other matters but I've got to organise my apartment contract and inform a dozen different government agencies that I've got a job, or not.
> 
> Alarm set for midday, and I'll call if I don't hear anything by then.





Andy in Germany said:


> No email, left voice mail message.



Just got a call from the future boss: Start of work is postponed one month, but I still have a job. Now I need to make sure I still have an apartment...

I asked about the holiday, boss says he chose the wrong time to go to the USA...


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2020)

Sods Law ! I've been saying that I won't have an accident and this happens !
I've had a banana and a KitKat .
I have cleaned out the thread using another pedal shaft from the wrong side and refitted the pedal. I have also tightened the bars and adjusted the rear mech , it must have taken a hit on the way down .
I'm still trying to figure out how I managed to bruise both sides of my body . I must have bounced !


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2020)

I have finished the ink drawing for my hot rod painting.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Sods Law ! I've been saying that I won't have an accident and this happens !
> I've had a banana and a KitKat .
> I have cleaned out the thread using another pedal shaft from the wrong side and refitted the pedal. I have also tightened the bars and adjusted the rear mech , it must have taken a hit on the way down .
> I'm still trying to figure out how I managed to bruise both sides of my body . I must have bounced !



A banana!!!

I really fancy one and haven't been able to buy one for more than a fortnight!


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> A banana!!!
> 
> I really fancy one and haven't been able to buy one for more than a fortnight!



We've got some, shall I get the Trebuchet out?


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We've got some, shall I get the Trebuchet out?



Are you sure it's got the range? 

Thanks for offering though xxx


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Mar 2020)

@Illaveago I hope you feel better soon.

@classic33 I wasn’t there and neither wasThe Fragrant MrsP.

I made some crisps.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Nope





Reynard said:


> Not me.





Phaeton said:


> Nor me





Illaveago said:


> No ! It wasn't me !


You're all quite certain?

Plus, someone sounds guilty, saying it wasn't them


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure it's got the range?
> 
> Thanks for offering though xxx


I'll not say that I ate my last one earlier


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> A banana!!!
> 
> I really fancy one and haven't been able to buy one for more than a fortnight!


While here, my Easter Egg Hunt has started far earlier than I expected it to. Can't find the buggers anywhere!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2020)

Oh, and a big bee just bumbled its way onto my windowsill. When it realised I was maintaining strict social distancing it buzzed off again.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> While here, my Easter Egg Hunt has started far earlier than I expected it to. Can't find the buggers anywhere!


We have a Tesco delivery scheduled for next week, Mrs P looked to to see about Easter eggs, they are on offer 3x £10 so she put them into the basket, when she tried to checkout it wouldn't let her as she was being restricted to 2 off any items


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure it's got the range?
> 
> Thanks for offering though xxx



I tried but they kept coming back...


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I tried but they kept coming back...



o/~ rubber ball come bouncing back to me... o/~


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> We have a Tesco delivery scheduled for next week, Mrs P looked to to see about Easter eggs, they are on offer 3x £10 so she put them into the basket, when she tried to checkout it wouldn't let her as she was being restricted to 2 off any items


I didn't actually mean the eggs that chocolate hens lay, I meant the little brown porcelain ones they used to sell in the supermarkets.


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I tried but they kept coming back...



I could never understand why frisbees looked bigger coming back,then it hit me.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I tried but they kept coming back...


Put the force through the centre of the banana. It should then fly straight and true.


----------



## postman (25 Mar 2020)

Well good folks of CC land i must leave you.It is time for a binge with Mr Finch and Mr Reese


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> o/~ rubber ball come bouncing back to me... o/~


_"Gave a letter to the postman, he put it in his sack, but early the very next morning he brought my letter back..."_


----------



## Phaeton (25 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> Well good folks of CC land i must leave you.It is time for a binge with Mr Finch and Mr Reese
> View attachment 510462


Are they still going not seen them for a few years


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Mar 2020)

I've just found an extra Onion I didn't realise I had!


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh, and a big bee just bumbled its way onto my windowsill. When it realised I was maintaining strict social distancing it buzzed off again.


BCCTV?


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've just found an extra Onion I didn't realise I had!


Red, French, Spring?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> BCCTV?


Summat just flew over my head!


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Red, French, Spring?


Just a regular brown one, though I do have half a red one as well...totally 'core!


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Mar 2020)

I have just 'bunged' my rear ported speakers! Fnaar!


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Just a regular brown one, though I do have half a red one as well...totally 'core!


What's on the menu now you've an onion you didn't have.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2020)

Well, that curry was surprisingly good given the somewhat unexpected selection of veggies; turnip, parsnip, carrot, celery, green beans and cannellini beans. Mind, the tikka masala sauce was made from scratch.  Pilau rice and poppadoms on the side.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2020)

Been doing a little late night scrapbooking to help take the mind off things. Archive meet birthday present, birthday present meet archive...


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2020)

Anyways,  then bed.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways,  then bed.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry but the thought of a 50+ man wearing those is quite a funny thought


What about these then....better?


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks. I have tea and a snoring Winnie by my side.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2020)

Good morning people, I've been awake since half four, bike ride later.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2020)

Morning.
It is a sunny start here. There doesn't appear to be as much frost as yesterday , the cars are clear of frost but the back lawn looks frosty .
Feeling a bit sore in places and have a lovely purple bruise on my inner thigh .
It was lovely seeing that Kingfisher yesterday. I first heard a whistle and thought that it sounded like one and as I went to look over the side of the bridge it flew off down the river .


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Mar 2020)

She wore her yellow sun-bonnet,
She wore her greenest gown;
She turned to the south wind
And curtsied up and down.
She turned to the sunlight
And shook her yellow head,
And whispered to her neighbour:
"Winter is dead."

AA Milne.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2020)

Thanks for all .your hugs .
I'm fine , just a bit sore . I suppose it's my pride that has taken the biggest hit . Falling off at a slow speed due to a simple thing .
Why I didn't get any warning of the problem annoys me the most .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2020)

Oh ! One other point I would like to make is that I wasn't aerodynamic and was wearing jeans, and a pullover underneath my Aldi cycling jacket which only has a small abrasion on the sleeve where my elbow was . Oh and leather motorcycle gloves .


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2020)

Morning world all good here and we have our rainbow on display .
First 🍵 done just going for a cuddle then it's time to get up .


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Ouch ! That hurt .
> "Look what all those negative waves have done Moriarty!"
> My wife has been saying not to have an accident .
> I was starting off on a gradient and standing on the pedals to power away when all of a sudden the left hand pedal fell off ! No warning ! Just a sudden Ooh! Crash bang bouncy bouncy ouchy hurt!
> ...



Ouch hope the bruises are ok today . Roadside repair is to find a branch and push that into pedal hole and use that seen it done a few times


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> What about these then....better?
> View attachment 510518
> 
> 
> ...


They are hideous and shouldn’t be seen in public by anyone anywhere ever.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Ouch hope the bruises are ok today . Roadside repair is to find a branch and push that into pedal hole and use that seen it done a few times


Ooh! Another whittling project! I had my Swiss Army knife with me to tighten up the screw holding the front gear changer.
That is a good idea but sadly my handlebars had come loose and were useless at steering . I almost crashed again as I tried to pedal using one leg .


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got a call from the future boss: Start of work is postponed one month, but I still have a job. Now I need to make sure I still have an apartment...
> 
> I asked about the holiday, boss says he chose the wrong time to go to the USA...



Landlady says they can wait a month. They're only renting the apartment to me as I'm a friend of their son in law, so they wouldn't have put it on the market anyway after some previous tenants changed the locks and trashed the place...

This means I'm set, just need to get the work contract through, signed and returned. Then I can sign for the apartment, and we're good to go.


----------



## postman (26 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Are they still going not seen them for a few years




It finished after season 5.Shame really it had a large following.


----------



## postman (26 Mar 2020)

That's it then brekkie over.So my job today,if i decide to take it on is clean the guttering over the front bay window,then clean al the downstair windows


View: https://youtu.be/sfmAeijj5cM


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Mar 2020)

Stunning morning, watching my new next box with expectation...blue tit in and out but not nest building.. possible female sitting as I'm only seeing one.

Garden is alive,frogs have been very busy,netted the pond to protect the spawn.
I love spring


----------



## Phaeton (26 Mar 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> I love spring


Several mouthful's of midges when out on the bike yesterday along with some Butterflies


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Mar 2020)

My 'smart' TV has just had a software update. As it already has a habit of switching itself on or off at will and ignoring the remote, I wonder what new insubordination they've just added to it.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2020)

Black bin has been emptied will have to glove up when I bring that in for sure 

Right time for some Wii action


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Mar 2020)

Just been to M&S..omg fantastic,20 people allowed fully stocked car par empty.

Morrisons looks a lot busier but we're just sticking to m&s

I could get used to this


----------



## Phaeton (26 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Black bin has been emptied will have to glove up when I bring that in for sure


Leave it for 10 hours, it should be safe by then


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2020)

Do other peeps have problems with traffic lights ?
I have a set at a tunnel under the railway which don't seem to recognise cyclists. I usually have to wait for a motorist to come along to trigger them . Yesterday I went via a different route as with the shut down I could have been waiting there all day .


----------



## Phaeton (26 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Do other peeps have problems with traffic lights ?
> I have a set at a tunnel under the railway which don't seem to recognise cyclists. I usually have to wait for a motorist to come along to trigger them . Yesterday I went via a different route as with the shut down I could have been waiting there all day .


Carbon or Ali bike?


----------



## postman (26 Mar 2020)

Well well well.I had cleared the guttering,cleaned the bay window.I had cleaned the lower windows down the side.I had cleaned the two panes of glass in the Everest kitchen door.I had just finished the little windows on the outside of the small conservatory.The door anf two large panes were left to do.Mrs P appears,ARE WE GOING CYCLING.yes after i have done these three,oh leave them you can do those later.

I think Mrs P is a keeper.30 years on June 30th.


----------



## Speicher (26 Mar 2020)

@Reynard - Do you have a recipe in your repertoire for soda bread made using yoghurt instead of lemons? I think I have used the lemon juice to sour the milk, so as to not to need yeast. Do you know what I mean?


----------



## Speicher (26 Mar 2020)

Oh I thought it would be more difficult to find such a resopy.

https://www.joskitchenlarder.com/irish-soda-bread/


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Landlady says they can wait a month. They're only renting the apartment to me as I'm a friend of their son in law, so they wouldn't have put it on the market anyway after some previous tenants changed the locks and trashed the place...
> 
> This means I'm set, just need to get the work contract through, signed and returned. Then I can sign for the apartment, and we're good to go.


Glad it’s all coming together for you Andy. Once the current crisis passes, you’ll be set to start. If the job works out, how long until you move the family out?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Do other peeps have problems with traffic lights ?
> I have a set at a tunnel under the railway which don't seem to recognise cyclists. I usually have to wait for a motorist to come along to trigger them . Yesterday I went via a different route as with the shut down I could have been waiting there all day .


Yes, the set at Shelton on the old Shrewsbury bypass often doesn't recognise me. Frustrating as the sequence is set up so it'll miss out the approaches where it thinks there is no traffic.

Just catching up after a day without logging in. 79 alerts since I was last here. The day off was partly caused by having to have a new boiler fitted. Don't they always time it well to pack up?

While the guys were here they got the call to say the business was shutting down until further notice so we were lucky to be the last job completed.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2020)

A good morning outside cutting and stacking firewood.

Almost time to knock off for lunch, but I think I will go for a bike ride later.


----------



## Kryton521 (26 Mar 2020)

Lovely ride today. Was very social and kissed and hugged everyone I met.......... No in reality I waved and smiled at the dogs out walking, ignored what little traffic was out. Did see a brand spanking new Aston Martin DBX, £168 thousand before "optional extras"!!!
And as I was heading out of Cowbridge I saw Geraint Thomas going in, [opposite direction to me.] I'm always afraid to say "Hi", I waved at him, but did no more. Still embarrassed at my previous meeting where I bored him with, "when I've had my knee replaced...... Get back into cycling....... You have a lovely bike etc". Without ever realising who it was till I was safely in Waitrose!!!


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - Do you have a recipe in your repertoire for soda bread made using yoghurt instead of lemons? I think I have used the lemon juice to sour the milk, so as to not to need yeast. Do you know what I mean?



Hmm, the recipe I use has buttermilk (can also use ordinary milk), bicarb and cream of tartar. Not a lemon in sight.

You still have to use a raising agent regardless (see above) or else you'll end up with a house brick. It's just like making scones really, mix dry ingredients first, then add the liquid, work quickly and only knead lightly.

My recipe is this one:

350g wholemeal or brown flour
250g plain flour
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon bicarb
2 teaspoons cream of tartar
300 ml milk
Four tablespoons water (may need more depending on flour)

Sift plain flour, salt and raising agents into a bowl. Stir in the wholemeal flour. Add the milk and water and mix to a soft dough. Knead lightly on a floured surface, then shape into a large round about 2 inches thick. Place on a floured baking sheet, cut a deep cross on the loaf, sprinkle top with flour. Bake for 25 to 30 mins in preheated oven 220c / gas 7. Cool on wire rack.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Glad it’s all coming together for you Andy. Once the current crisis passes, you’ll be set to start. If the job works out, how long until you move the family out?



Thanks @LeetleGreyCells. I'm not sure how we'll deal with that step, partly because Middle Son has exams in Sept 2021, so it may be too much upheaval after this year. The organisation also has smaller shops and workshops in more rural areas so I may apply to work there if an opening comes up: I'm happy to start where I'll be working in May, but I don't see it as a long term prospect...

We'll see how things roll...


----------



## Phaeton (26 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Several mouthful's of midges when out on the bike yesterday along with some Butterflies


Just re-read this, to say my first language is English, although maybe I should state I am fluent in Gobbledegook as well, that really should have read:- Several mouthful's of midges when out on the bike yesterday also saw some Butterflies


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Mar 2020)

Whatever happened to the 'News Too Exciting For The Mundane Thread' btw?🙃


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Mar 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Whatever happened to the 'News Too Exciting For The Mundane Thread' btw?🙃


It's still around waiting for contributions: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/news-too-exciting-for-the-mundane-news-thread.173933/


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Carbon or Ali bike?


Steel.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Mar 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Whatever happened to the 'News Too Exciting For The Mundane Thread' btw?🙃





Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's still around waiting for contributions: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/news-too-exciting-for-the-mundane-news-thread.173933/


Apparently we are all too boring...


----------



## Phaeton (26 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Steel.


I used to have to cross one a few years ago, I use to have to half lay the bike down to get it to work, presumably it causes a rift in the time warp continuum to get the flux capacitor to alternate the frequency, to electrocute the monkey to get it to flick the switch


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Apparently we are all too boring...


I know I am.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2020)

Bike ride done. Was good to get out, but not the best ride I've ever had.

Will have to re-think my routes, because there were far too many people out and about in Pymoor and clueless occasional cyclists in large groups wibbly-wobblying all the way across the road...  I had to yell at some to ride in single file to maintain proper social distancing, as the roads there are quite narrow, even more so with cars now parked on both sides. 

Usually I can ride through Pymoor without seeing a soul, never mind another cyclist. That's fecked my rides out in that direction. 

Looks like I'll have to stay on the Ely side of Littleport to avoid the hoi polloi. I don't mind riding along main roads, so that's always an option.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Mar 2020)

There i was out walking my dog this afternoon,when a police car pulled up beside me. Fearing i was going to get some big brother/1984 roadside interrogation about why i was out,i stood still while the copper wound his window down. "Excuse me sir can i ask...where did you get that velvet jacket from? It looks so "!









I gave him the website address after complementing him on his taste and left him to carry on his way.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Mar 2020)

Was it the dog unit, did he have his Labrador in the back with his supply of white sticks


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Mar 2020)

I’ve just had my dinner. Other than that, I have achieved the square root of feck all today.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Just re-read this, to say my first language is English, although maybe I should state I am fluent in Gobbledegook as well, that really should have read:- Several mouthful's of midges when out on the bike yesterday also saw some Butterflies


I was going to ask what do butterflies taste like ?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2020)

We have just had some runes and price !


----------



## mybike (26 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anyone near. Pontrilas, Herefordshire yesterday at approximately
> 17:19:20.1 hrs?



Where? No.


----------



## mybike (26 Mar 2020)

Did some shopping for the son who was going to shop for us until his son got a temperature. They're all OK.

Shared my exercise walk with their dog, who required 3 bags! His sheer joy at being off the lead on the path makes it worth while. He found a stick & laid it on the path for me to kick as well.


----------



## mybike (26 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Take care of yourself, do not go to hospital except as a very last resort,



I always follow that rule - doctors as well.


----------



## Speicher (26 Mar 2020)

@Reynard - I may have got myself confused. 

I looked up scone recipes using soured milk (with lemon juice). Perhaps I have conflagrated soda bread, sour dough and scones.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Mar 2020)

Fish and chip tonight. Yummy


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - I may have got myself confused.
> 
> I looked up scone recipes using soured milk (with lemon juice). Perhaps I have conflagrated soda bread, sour dough and scones.



Some use soured milk or yoghurt, others don't. The acid element is there just to give the baking powder (or bicarb & cream of tartar) some extra "ooooomph".

If you drop a teaspoon of bicarb into a glass of vinegar, you'll see exactly what I mean


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Fish and chip tonight. Yummy


Only the one chip?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Only the one chip?



It were big


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Fish and chip tonight. Yummy



Half a turkey wing, spuds and pea's tonight, I'll save the other half of the wing for another day. Now having a  before I tackle the washing up.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Half a turkey wing, spuds and pea's tonight, I'll save the other half of the wing for another day. Now having a  before I tackle the washing up.



Gonna join you in that


----------



## Jenkins (26 Mar 2020)

Where have all the bikes and dogs suddenly appeared from?


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Where have all the bikes and dogs suddenly appeared from?



Yeah... Normally you see neither hide nor hair...


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2020)

Got myself a  and am working on a new poem titled "Four Walls"


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Where have all the bikes and dogs suddenly appeared from?


Local bike shop has sold three ebikes to folk local to me.

I'm assuming this will have been repeated elsewhere.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Got myself a  and am working on a new poem titled "Four Walls"


Feeling boxed in?


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Where have all the bikes and dogs suddenly appeared from?


Who let them out?🙃

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qkuu0Lwb5EM


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2020)

I need sleep. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2020)

Time for my allowed outside exercise 

Looks cold as well


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Mar 2020)

Lovely bright frosty start.
Work for me today,see what's happening today.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2020)

Well that was a much-needed exercise session for some reason .

Only a crisp 12 miles .

Roads quiet , glorious sunrise only spoilt by some plonker who had some really loud squeaky brakes


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Mar 2020)

Morning! I have tea and Winnie again. I’m going to try and achieve something today.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - I may have got myself confused.
> 
> I looked up scone recipes using soured milk (with lemon juice). Perhaps I have conflagrated soda bread, sour dough and scones.


Maybe, but you can substitute yogurt to provide the acidity to work with the bicarb.: https://www.recipesmadeeasy.co.uk/irish-soda-bread/


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks,another bright, sunny and cold morning, shopping and odd jobs today.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2020)

Morning!
I have put our recycling bins out and fed the birds. It is nice and sunny out .
Our neighborhood came out and clapped at 8 o' clock last night in support of the health workers . I didn't know how big our neighborhood was in having separate times zones .


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2020)

R4 going on for 10 minutes let's see how much doom & gloom they can repeat in that time


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> R4 going on for 10 minutes let's see how much doom & gloom they can repeat in that time


And off again


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2020)

It has clouded over here ! 
My wife banned me from going out on my bike for exercise yesterday due to my bruise . It is the size of a fist now but is starting to fade in the middle . I was rather glad in a way as I was feeling tired .
I did a bit of fettling instead . I made a chain stay protector out of a piece of aluminium sheet from a takeaway meal. I flattened it out with the back of a spoon and polished it up before cutting it to shape and fitting some double sided tape . It should provide a bit of protection if the chain comes off .
I have started work on my model Ferrari using what scraps of balsa I can find . It looks a bit like coffin made from the pieces from a Jenga puzzle .


----------



## Threevok (27 Mar 2020)

Kind of pissed off today, at people who were out on their doorstops clapping the NHS last night, only to be out in force this morning, in large groups, walking their dogs and chatting away to each other.

How come when some unknown person on social media tells people to do something - they do it, but when the Prime Minister says stay in or people die - they all act like cockwombles ?


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2020)

Threevok said:


> Kind of pissed off today, at people who were out on their doorstops clapping the NHS last night, only to be out in force this morning, in large groups, walking their dogs and chatting away to each other.
> 
> How come when some unknown person on social media tells people to do something - they do it, but when the Prime Minister says stay in or people die - they all act like cockwombles ?


I also hope somebody comes along & suggests doing it for all the shop workers who are also putting themselves at risk going into work everyday.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2020)

Just watching an interesting programme on BBC 2 about butterflies .


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2020)

I'm queuing to get into Tesco.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2020)

Now queuing at the check out.


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Mar 2020)

Five minutes ago in our garden, sure fire cure for "the blues" if you have them ....our cherry tree in full blossom


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Now queuing at the check out.


40 Minutes & no update, starting to get worried


----------



## postman (27 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks,another bright, sunny and cold morning, shopping and odd jobs today.




I am doing the even jobs today.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Now queuing at the check out.


Chapeau! to you Sir-a true Hero of the Mundane Thread!


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> I am doing the even jobs today.


But it's the 27th


----------



## postman (27 Mar 2020)

Shopping done,including the in laws.Now the plan was to drive over to York and leave it on the sister in laws doorstep.Well that is going to happen but i am not going with Mrs P .It seems North Yorkshire Police are stopping cars and checking the reason you are travelling.So Mrs P is orf by herself.But she is going the pretty way.Wetherby,Long Marston,Rufforth the quiet way.The way a cyclist would go to York.Well i would.


----------



## postman (27 Mar 2020)

Right i can't sit here any longer i have even jobs to do.Including a little cycle riding,got to keep fit.Bye all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I also hope somebody comes along & suggests doing it for all the shop workers who are also putting themselves at risk going into work everyday.


Out of sight, out of mind, as it always has been.

In Illinois, all the restaurants closed and it's takeout only, and many retail stores have also closed, excepting pick-up.
I have to work security instead of driving a shuttle bus, and many others have just taken the unemployment.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> 40 Minutes & no update, starting to get worried



Home, shopping away, bread delivered to our neighbors and now having a


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Mar 2020)

I walked to the Post Office to send a letter to my sister.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I walked to the Post Office to send a letter to my sister.


Have you rung & emailed her to say it's on it's way


----------



## postman (27 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I walked to the Post Office to send a letter to my sister.




View: https://youtu.be/PU5xxh5UX4U


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Have you rung & emailed her to say it's on it's way


Just a text.. 👍🏼 


postman said:


> View: https://youtu.be/PU5xxh5UX4U



Address unknown 😲


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Mar 2020)

I have fixed an email account which wasn't synchronising with the mail app properly on any device. 

It works wonderfully now. 

Not that I'll get any email worth having. 

Probably just an update from stores previously used to tell me how they are protecting customers and staff from coronavirus.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have fixed an email account which wasn't synchronising with the mail app properly on any device.
> 
> It works wonderfully now.
> 
> ...


There we go. Just had one from Boots telling me how they are protecting customers and staff from coronavirus.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2020)

Spent the morning hauling cut wood and deadfall. Still need the heating here, but might as well get ahead with these things. Plus it's a glorious day to be outside in the garden.

Also dropped a note in my neighbour's letterbox re his shopping arrangements for next week. He's 92 and can't get about much, and his closest rellies who usually do his shopping live almost two hours away.

Will have to go head off to Tesco myself today. I'm not scraping the bottom of the barrel by any means, but I want to make sure that everything is kept topped up. Plus I do need milk and I really want some bananas. It's been well over a fortnight since I've had any. Hopefully the shop will be well stocked - unlike last time.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I walked to the Post Office to send a letter to my sister.


We could send letters...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EtMaeFAnn8


----------



## oldwheels (27 Mar 2020)

Son has to go to work next week and since the airlines have shut down he is going to have to drive from Oban to Great Yarmouth which will take between 10 and 12 hours. The company supply a car anyway and they have taken over a complete hotel for their staff who all get tested in and out. In a fortnight there will be a return journey and he is supplied with a letter saying he is a key worker in case he gets stopped by police.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2020)

A week in Great Yarmouth is not a mundane event


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> A week in Great Yarmouth is not a mundane event


That depends on how many times you been to Great Yarmouth.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2020)

Was supposed to be going for a ride just after 2, boss called for a video meeting at 2:30, still waiting for it to start Grrrrrr,


----------



## postman (27 Mar 2020)

It's amazing how just riding around four streets makes you feel great.Our street is a Crescent with a wood in the middle,we all own a piece of it.So fur or five times around that,then out on to the Drive ,Gardens and finally Stonegate Road and around four of five more times withtwo more circles of our street gives you four miles there about,according to Mrs P .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2020)

Why don't gardeners grow weeds ?
They are low maintenance , easy to grow and grow anywhere , survive even when you don't water them !


----------



## postman (27 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Why don't gardeners grow weeds ?
> They are low maintenance , easy to grow and grow anywhere , survive even when you don't water them !




You have not been to Chapletown in Leeds then.They have special houses that grow weed .


----------



## oldwheels (27 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> A week in Great Yarmouth is not a mundane event


I don't think he will remain in Great Yarmouth but will be joining a ship for offshore work. The whole crew will be tested before they leave shore.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I don't think he will remain in Great Yarmouth but will be joining a ship for offshore work. The whole crew will be tested before they leave shore.


What killed the cat question.
Will those already on the vessel have been tested?


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> It's amazing how just riding around four streets makes you feel great.Our street is a Crescent with a wood in the middle,we all own a piece of it.So fur or five times around that,then out on to the Drive ,Gardens and finally Stonegate Road and around four of five more times withtwo more circles of our street gives you four miles there about,according to Mrs P .


Great isn't it, just come in after 12 miles offroad, been feeling down all day, wasn't going to bother as the meeting got pushed back further & further, lasted less than 10 minutes in the end, but now I'm back I'm glad I went out.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> What killed the cat question.
> Will those already on the vessel have been tested?


I think that is very likely. It is not a UK company.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> What killed the cat question.


Our cat doesn't seem very well currently, won't even eat tuna


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Our cat doesn't seem very well currently, won't even eat tuna


Don't give her this then.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Mar 2020)

My kids had an online martial arts lesson tonight. We were the guinea pigs to see how it would work - it went brilliantly. The kids were pleased as they have been missing it.


----------



## Speicher (27 Mar 2020)

This week I received my "Shielding" letter. It gives all sorts of details about websites and who to contact and what to do. This means staying at home for twelve weeks. Strangely the envelope did not contain a shield of any description.

There are lots of sci-fi aficionados on this thread, so may I ask what sort of shield they would suggest. Chakotay in Star Trek Voyager may have had one, or Daft Invader, but what do you recommend? It needs to be lightweight and portable.

The price may be an issue, as I think I only have seventy bars of pressed Latinum.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> This week I received my "Shielding" letter. It gives all sorts of details about websites and who to contact and what to do. This means staying at home for twelve weeks. Strangely the envelope did not contain a shield of any description.
> 
> There are lots of sci-fi aficionados on this thread, so may I ask what sort of shield they would suggest. Chakotay in Star Trek Voyager may have had one, or Daft Invader, but what do you recommend? It needs to be lightweight and portable.


I have no idea what you are talking about?


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Mar 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP went to the shops and came back with stuff including toilet paper.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> This week I received my "Shielding" letter. It gives all sorts of details about websites and who to contact and what to do. This means staying at home for twelve weeks. Strangely the envelope did not contain a shield of any description.
> 
> There are lots of sci-fi aficionados on this thread, so may I ask what sort of shield they would suggest. Chakotay in Star Trek Voyager may have had one, or Daft Invader, but what do you recommend? It needs to be lightweight and portable.
> 
> The price may be an issue, as I think I only have seventy bars of pressed Latinum.



Captain America’s shield may fit those requirements.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about?


I'm glad I'm not the only one, I first thought @Speicher might be one of the special 1.5 million, then I did wonder if it was just another name for froughlowing but still no wiser.


----------



## Speicher (27 Mar 2020)

According to the NHS I am one of the 1.5 million at high risk. I do not know what froughlowing is, can I do that in my garden?


----------



## Speicher (27 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Captain America’s shield may fit those requirements.


Is it available in other colours?


----------



## Phaeton (27 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> According to the NHS I am one of the 1.5 million at high risk. I do not know what froughlowing is, can I do that in my garden?


You may know of it as the Job Retention Scheme, being paid 80% wages


----------



## slowmotion (27 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The Fragrant MrsP went to the shops and came back with stuff including toilet paper.


You're rich beyond my wildest dreams!


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Mar 2020)

slowmotion said:


> You're rich beyond my wildest dreams!


It’s how I imagine winning the lottery might feel.


----------



## alicat (27 Mar 2020)

I finished my bust-a-gut work project two hours ago and already I am Bored As Hell. Help, how much longer of this have we got?!


----------



## tyred (27 Mar 2020)

This is about as exciting as Friday nights get nowadays!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Mar 2020)

I'd like to make a public(ish) apology to the three people sat in a car in front of my truck at some roadworks traffic lights, today.. 
You see, the windscreen washer button in my usual Scania is at the end of the left steering column stalk. I took the opportunity to clean the screen as I was waiting for the lights to change 🚥 

Unfortunately, in the DAF I am driving at the moment, the same positioned button operates the air horns 📯 

I'm sure the three dents in the car roof will smooth out easily enough...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Mar 2020)

Hi, all! 

I spent way too much time at home this week, although this new rental house I moved into is very nice. I worked from home all this week, and the technology worked reasonably well: I was able to have audio [and visual] discussions with various work colleagues. I'm lucky to work for a company that builds software and hardware, and so they're pretty technologically clued-up. I really miss my bicycle commutes, though.  I had only done 1 week of my new commute, which is about 53km round trip with about 870m climbing, a real workout for the legs, and I was getting used to it. Now it's on indefinite hold. 

This morning (it's already Saturday here in the Melbourne 'burbs), I would normally have headed to a nearby café for breakfast and coffee, but very few cafés are open, now, and strictly for takeaway only. I'm not even sure my favourite café in my new neighbourhood will even still be in business when the ***coronakerfuffle is all over. 

I've had to call a plumber over to deal with the plumbing for my washing machine, since I have a bit of a backlog of washing to do after the move, and haven't had time to properly setup the plumbing. Of course, there will be no shaking of hands, or close encounters of any kind (the 3rd, or otherwise ).

I have plenty to do, though, because the house still has a lot of unpacked boxes in various rooms, and I could easily fill the whole weekend just dealing with those. I also plan to go for some longish walks this weekend, to get to know my new (and very hilly) neighbourhood this weekend. There will even be a few grocery shopping trips in there, as I do have some essential items to buy (in a carefully isolated manner, of course).

More on the technology front: I've been using ProtonMail for several weeks now, and I'm pretty happy with it. It's based in Switzerland, and obviously they're pretty keen on their privacy, and it shows. Not only are my mails stored on their server encrypted, but it also gives the option (which I activated) of 2-factor authentication to login. For the uninitiated, this means that after you enter your username and password to login, you're then presented with another dialog asking you for a 2-factor authentication 6-digit number. This actually comes from your phone. I have an app called 'Authy' installed on my Android phone, which can be setup to provide these 6-digit authentication codes for various external web sites that request them. Hope that all made sense! It's a bit geeky, I know, but it's getting more common these days: 2-factor authentication is commonly used in net banking web sites.

As well as the 2FA (abbreviation for 2-factor authentication), I've combined the ProtonMail account with a ProtonVPN account, which adds more privacy to my internet connections, and it appears to work well enough. Various times last night, Google thought I was in Sydney, then Singapore, then... 
ProtonMail also has an Android app, which I installed on my phone, and it works very well.

I'm extremely introverted, but even I need some social contact, and there hasn't been much lately, so I do hope the coronakerfuffle is over sooner rather than later. 

*** yes, I just added a new word to the English lexicon. 


Regards, and stay safe and well all of you,

--- Victor.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> This week I received my "Shielding" letter. It gives all sorts of details about websites and who to contact and what to do. This means staying at home for twelve weeks. Strangely the envelope did not contain a shield of any description.
> 
> There are lots of sci-fi aficionados on this thread, so may I ask what sort of shield they would suggest. Chakotay in Star Trek Voyager may have had one, or Daft Invader, but what do you recommend? It needs to be lightweight and portable.
> 
> The price may be an issue, as I think I only have seventy bars of pressed Latinum.



I think a Vorlon encounter suit might be just the ticket... 

Stay safe, hun xxx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2020)

tyred said:


> This is about as exciting as Friday nights get nowadays!
> View attachment 510919


I've got one of those radios, it's a Roberts, isn't it? Mine lives in my bathroom.

I think we should go on a virtual pub crawl. As the pubs are shut, there won't be a lot of cask or keg beers, but there'll be bottles and cans and more bottles, and we can all send each other photos of drinks we don't have to hand.... So, anyway, I don't have any Guinness but I do have a fridge full of beer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> I spent way too much time at home this week, although this new rental house I moved into is very nice. I worked from home all this week, and the technology worked reasonably well: I was able to have audio [and visual] discussions with various work colleagues. I'm lucky to work for a company that builds software and hardware, and so they're pretty technologically clued-up. I really miss my bicycle commutes, though.  I had only done 1 week of my new commute, which is about 53km round trip with about 870m climbing, a real workout for the legs, and I was getting used to it. Now it's on indefinite hold.
> 
> ...


Reckon a bike commute to work would help, if you're still allowed to ride outdoors. Anyway, those computers are far too close! At least, a little work out will freshen you up for the day's work.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2020)

Well, I went to Tesco at tea time. New distancing measures in place (sensible) but many people ignoring them (not so sensible). I was the only one sanitizing my trolley prior to use.

A fair few products still very conspicuous in their absence, including tinned goods, baking supplies, tea, cleaning products, paper products and most cupboard staples...

But bar three items (tinned tomatoes, kitchen roll and cream of tartar) I got everything that was on my list, including milk and bread.

All my groceries are now in a 72 hour quarantine in the utility room.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2020)

Oh, and I managed to get bananas!!!

i am sooooooooooooooo happy, I got bananas!


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and I managed to get bananas!!!
> 
> i am sooooooooooooooo happy, I got bananas!


Will they still be there in three days time though.


----------



## Speicher (27 Mar 2020)

One of the wholesalers here who usually supplies restaurants and cafes etc, has changed their modus operandi to sell to general public. 

I can download a form, order items and they will deliver. They mostly supply fresh fruit and vegetables, but have added bread, milk, eggs, ham and similar things to their stock. If you want to buy pasta that is in 5kg bags, but I suppose for a family that would be okay. I placed a small order today to see how it goes.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Will they still be there in three days time though.



They're under lock and key


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> This week I received my "Shielding" letter. It gives all sorts of details about websites and who to contact and what to do. This means staying at home for twelve weeks. Strangely the envelope did not contain a shield of any description.
> 
> There are lots of sci-fi aficionados on this thread, so may I ask what sort of shield they would suggest. Chakotay in Star Trek Voyager may have had one, or Daft Invader, but what do you recommend? It needs to be lightweight and portable.
> 
> The price may be an issue, as I think I only have seventy bars of pressed Latinum.


Lakota, or Hopi. I know Chakotay is identified as Sioux, but Sioux is what their enemies called them, and means adversary or enemy. I think also that later on he was said to be descended from the "Rubber Tree People" .
Lakota




Hopi
i


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Lakota, or Hopi. I know Chakotay is identified as Sioux, but Sioux is what their enemies called them, and means adversary or enemy. I think also that later on he was said to be descended from the "Rubber Tree People" .
> Lakota
> View attachment 510944
> 
> ...


So Sioux is an attributed name? Like Welsh, which meant foreigner/outsider to a bunch of AngloSaxons who'd arrived in SE England. So, it's what outsiders call outsiders or what enemies call enemies.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Mar 2020)

Speicher said:


> According to the NHS I am one of the 1.5 million at high risk. I do not know what froughlowing is, can I do that in my garden?


I think it means you have to walk up and down your garden for 220 yards every day.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and I managed to get bananas!!!
> 
> i am sooooooooooooooo happy, I got bananas!


I hope they were yellow. Bananas have been readily available here, but they've all been green so I've not bothered.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I hope they were yellow. Bananas have been readily available here, but they've all been green so I've not bothered.


They'd have been okay come Sunday!


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I hope they were yellow. Bananas have been readily available here, but they've all been green so I've not bothered.



Yes, they were yellow.

I don't get it with green bananas. They're so woefully underripe...



classic33 said:


> They'd have been okay come Sunday!



My utility room is unheated, so they'll definitely be OK come Monday tea time, which is when their quarantine ends.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

I am being indulgent.

I have a bowl of cocoa pops with milk. I finally managed to get hold of some milk today as well, so I'm treating myself.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes, they were yellow.
> 
> I don't get it with green bananas. They're so woefully underripe...
> 
> ...


Provided they're still there when you open the door. In the meantime you can work out the trajectory required, and where best to place them for maximum distance.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Mar 2020)

Good morning Mr, Ms, Mrs Mundaners. I hope this morning finds you all ticketyboo.

I have had my tea, Jessiethepup is wondering around with ‘Green Thing’, Frankie is up stairs with Timmythecat, and Winnie is snoozing by my side. The sun is out.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2020)

Good morning people, change in the weather here, cold, cloudy and very windy, washings out, ironing later.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2020)

Morning.
It is sunny here this morning . I am just about to go and make another .
I thought I was recovering well from my bounce until I noticed that the bruise on my leg was getting bigger ! It is the size of my hand now and is a pretty purple . We are thinking that I should stop taking my blood thinners . Not sure what caused it whether it was the saddle or crossbar . At the time I was more concerned about my head recieving a bash in my helmet . I wasn't too keen on them before and mainly used them to keep the sun off my bonce , but now I'm glad I was wearing one .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2020)

I've just started a new bar of soap!


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is sunny here this morning . I am just about to go and make another .
> I thought I was recovering well from my bounce until I noticed that the bruise on my leg was getting bigger ! It is the size of my hand now and is a pretty purple . We are thinking that I should stop taking my blood thinners . Not sure what caused it whether it was the saddle or crossbar . At the time I was more concerned about my head recieving a bash in my helmet . I wasn't too keen on them before and mainly used them to keep the sun off my bonce , but now I'm glad I was wearing one .



Its most likely the nose of the saddle that caught you, if you're taking blood thinners you need to keep an eye on that bruise, stopping the blood thinners till its gone is a good idea, but a chat with a nurse or a doctor might be a good idea if you do that.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Mar 2020)

There are Blue Tits in the Pyracantha, I shall keep you abreast of the situation.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, change in the weather here, cold, cloudy and very windy.


I was just about to type the same, but as I am the sun is trying to come through, but I did read last night we are due snow in 2 weeks


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2020)

Morning all , i have decided overnight that no more cycling for me outside of our rear gate till the covid 19 is all over


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I was just about to type the same, but as I am the sun is trying to come through, but I did read last night we are due snow in 2 weeks



The suns broke through here as well.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Mar 2020)

I think I'll finish my coffee & then take the dog a walk hopefully before everybody else gets out & about


----------



## tyred (28 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got one of those radios, it's a Roberts, isn't it? Mine lives in my bathroom.
> 
> I think we should go on a virtual pub crawl. As the pubs are shut, there won't be a lot of cask or keg beers, but there'll be bottles and cans and more bottles, and we can all send each other photos of drinks we don't have to hand.... So, anyway, I don't have any Guinness but I do have a fridge full of beer.


Yes it is a Roberts.

It seems everything needs to be done virtually these days


----------



## Phaeton (28 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all , i have decided overnight that no more cycling for me outside of our rear gate till the covid 19 is all over


I think that's a shame, I know my cycling is doing my state of mind good, I'm very glad we're having reasonable weather currently


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2020)

I'm a right pain !
We called 111 and are waiting for a call back . I hope they don't say that I have got to go to the R.U.H in Bath.
Just had a long chat and waiting for a call back from an out of hours doctor .
The bruise is now 6 inches by 4.
The medical peeps were very helpful .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I think that's a shame, I know my cycling is doing my state of mind good, I'm very glad we're having reasonable weather currently



It was a tough decision and i agree re state of mind , but i just don't think it's the right thing and it's not as if i need to cycle to get to work as i work from home


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> There are Blue Tits in the Pyracantha, I shall keep you abreast of the situation.




Smart blue tits,even burglars don't go in pyracantha 

My blue tit box seems to be busy


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm a right pain !
> We called 111 and are waiting for a call back . I hope they don't say that I have got to go to the R.U.H in Bath.
> Just had a long chat and waiting for a call back from an out of hours doctor .
> The bruise is now 6 inches by 4.
> The medical peeps were very helpful .



Oh dear fingers crossed


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It was a tough decision and i agree re state of mind , but i just don't think it's the right thing and it's not as if i need to cycle to get to work as i work from home


I've felt uncomfortable cycling outdoors so I'm doing nearly all my cycling on the turbo.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've felt uncomfortable cycling outdoors so I'm doing nearly all my cycling on the turbo.



Yes i shall be connecting our tandem to the turbo trainer later on , and i will position it somewhere in the rear garden so we can enjoy the weather as we cycle


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm a right pain !
> We called 111 and are waiting for a call back . I hope they don't say that I have got to go to the R.U.H in Bath.
> Just had a long chat and waiting for a call back from an out of hours doctor .
> The bruise is now 6 inches by 4.
> The medical peeps were very helpful .




If you do need to go they will be very on the ball and your safety will be paramount.
All masked up at reception,temp taken and you will be as safe as you can be.

As said if you on warfarin you may need to be looked at.
Hopefully all ok


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Mar 2020)

Went for a walk around the village,only saw 4-5 people.

Chilly weekend it would appear


----------



## Ripple (28 Mar 2020)

I'm at work. Had my No.3 day off yesterday (serious reason).

Our shops are full of bog rolls again, back to normal.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2020)

Ripple said:


> Our shops are full of bog rolls again, back to normal.


That's because there's none here.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It was a tough decision and i agree re state of mind , but i just don't think it's the right thing and it's not as if i need to cycle to get to work as i work from home


I suppose it depends where you live. I'm doing 13 mile rides offroad, within 1/4 mile of where I live I'm onto tracks, I'm hardly seeing anybody, or at least if I am we're able to pass without any contact, but you have to do what you feel is right.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm a right pain !
> We called 111 and are waiting for a call back . I hope they don't say that I have got to go to the R.U.H in Bath.
> Just had a long chat and waiting for a call back from an out of hours doctor .
> The bruise is now 6 inches by 4.
> The medical peeps were very helpful .



I'm on low dose aspirin, bisoprolol and a statin, I used to be on Clopidogrel as well, whilst on the Clopidogrel i did similar to you, foot slipped on the pedal and nearly launched myself off the bike, I bruised the top of my thigh on the saddle, by the time it started to fade it stretched from my hip down to my knee. So no you're not a pain, it needs checking out.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Mar 2020)

Tea and cake? awww, gwaan then.


----------



## Kryton521 (28 Mar 2020)

Making bread. Running low on bread flour. Bread flour now rarer than loo paper and rocking horse poo.

Oh and I was stopped walking home from work last night and quizzed by two very polite young people wearing Police uniforms, neither looked old enough to be out that late without their Mums! Jeez I've gotten old???


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2020)

I made up an arbitrary rule the other day: if I weigh below 70kg, I can have a bacon sandwich. No bacon today then.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2020)

My new cycling rig is ready for a ride so time to try it


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I hope they were yellow. Bananas have been readily available here, but they've all been green so I've not bothered.


Oh dear...you have my sympathy!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRgHSxWnhqk


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So Sioux is an attributed name? Like Welsh, which meant foreigner/outsider to a bunch of AngloSaxons who'd arrived in SE England. So, it's what outsiders call outsiders or what enemies call enemies.


Yes, it's much more complicated, but Sioux is a kind of exonym, but the longer term of the Objibwe means little snakes, as opposed to the Iroquois, who were the big snakes. Mostly, Dakota and Lakota tribes make up the Sioux. The Welsh, despite their name, I was always told made up the remnant of the original Britons. A lot of First Nation history in the States is rather murky and involved and embarrassing.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2020)

Sorry for the delay . I was waiting to hear back from a doctor and then had to charge my tablet .
They were very helpful and were concerned about me bashing my head . So if I start to make sense please let me know .
They said that we could go down to the R.U.H. to get things checked out but we decided that things seem to have improved from first thing this morning . If my leg becomes hot or painful I will let them know . I am on clopidogrel.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2020)

It is freezing cold and very blowy out . I was sat outside sanding my balsa model so my brain is still functioning . 
My head hit the ground with a bit of a bang . That expanded polystyrene isn't very soft ! No visible damage to the helmet or my head . The doctor was more concerned that as I was on blood thinners I could have an internal bleed. No problems so far .


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Oh dear...you have my sympathy!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRgHSxWnhqk




Hey kids! Lets learn more about tear gas and smoke grenades!
(The most clean cut demonstrators I have ever seen.)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ94dxikb2w
I have no idea why they hate the Studebaker so much...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> My new cycling rig is ready for a ride so time to try it
> 
> View attachment 511002
> 
> ...



Well I managed 40+ minutes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well I managed 40+ minutes


I hope you angled the tandem just right so that you had a tailwind the whole way.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLNMKRqOrMo


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope you angled the tandem just right so that you had a tailwind the whole way.


Certainly did and slightly uphill as well


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well I managed 40+ minutes


Are you using any kind of cycling app? RGT Cycling app is currently free. Rouvy is offering their Free Rides for free. You will need to take your laptop or tablet outside with you, of course


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Are you using any kind of cycling app? RGT Cycling app is currently free. Rouvy is offering their Free Rides for free. You will need to take your laptop or tablet outside with you, of course


No I normally just yes my Garmin


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> No I normally just yes my Garmin


BigRingVR is also free at the minute if you wanted to check it out.

I offer all these up as I find using the turbo very boring without some visual motivation. Real life is always better because there's always something to see. On the turbo, the same view becomes boring after... 5 seconds.


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I hope they were yellow. Bananas have been readily available here, but they've all been green so I've not bothered.



If they're yellow I won't eat them.


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people, change in the weather here, cold, cloudy and very windy, washings out, ironing later.



And here, we've had some sun, but it's cold.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> And here, we've had some sun, but it's cold.



Same here 



LeetleGreyCells said:


> BigRingVR is also free at the minute if you wanted to check it out.
> 
> I offer all these up as I find using the turbo very boring without some visual motivation. Real life is always better because there's always something to see. On the turbo, the same view becomes boring after... 5 seconds.




Will any of them work with no sensors to detect rear wheel speed or cadence ?


----------



## Phaeton (28 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Will any of them work with no sensors to detect rear wheel speed or cadence ?


It will in the sense it will show you that you haven't moved, so in actual fact it will be even more real


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately not. I'd assumed you had some as you mentioned the Garmin which really was stupid of me. I'm remembering something about a rhyme about assuming. Sorry!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Unfortunately not. I'd assumed you had some as you mentioned the Garmin which really was stupid of me. I'm remembering something about a rhyme about assuming. Sorry!



Hey no need to be sorry at all .
I will just do timed sessions


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Hey no need to be sorry at all .
> I will just do timed sessions


Now I come to think, The Sufferfest have released some YouTube videos for doing training sessions that you can do without sensors link here


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Now I come to think, The Sufferfest have released some YouTube videos for doing training sessions that you can do without sensors link here



Luckily i have it pointing up the garden so i can do some feathered bird watching or i could just watch our home grown vegetable plants grow


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It is freezing cold and very blowy out . I was sat outside sanding my balsa model so my brain is still functioning .
> My head hit the ground with a bit of a bang . That expanded polystyrene isn't very soft ! No visible damage to the helmet or my head . The doctor was more concerned that as I was on blood thinners I could have an internal bleed. No problems so far .



you will need to bin that helmet that's for sure 
But glad your ok and still sanding away


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

Very much a "Kitchen Day" here chez Casa Reynard.

I have a loaf of bread about to go into the oven, plus I've been prepping beef mince, lentils, veg and tatties to make a giant batch of cottage pie.

Haven't done much in the way of sitting down - my legs are really feeling it now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2020)

Lockdown century completed! (Not in one go, of course, I'm not entirely bonkers.)


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> you will need to bin that helmet that's for sure



^^^ this, most definitely. Although the inside might not look deformed from the impact, it probably will be in some way, most likely in the internal structure. And it certainly won't take another hit. Chances are the outer shell has also delaminated from the polystyrene core.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

It's raining here chez Casa Reynard. And there are more showers moving in according to the local forecast - which involves looking out of the window.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all , i have decided overnight that no more cycling for me outside of our rear gate till the covid 19 is all over



I can see the logic in that.

I think I'm going to be switching to going out after dark, as there were far too many people out and about for my tastes the other day. As I've done my fair share of commuting, I'm well set up for night time cycling.


----------



## mudsticks (28 Mar 2020)

In these times of crisis, we have decided the best thing is to hunker down and form an on-farm cult.

With Kitty as our 'charismatic leader'. 









She isn't in the slightest bit impressed, as she thought that was how things were ordered anyhow.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

mudsticks said:


> In these times of crisis, we have decided the best thing is to hunker down and form an on-farm cult.
> 
> With Kitty as our 'charismatic leader'.
> 
> ...



It's the same order here chez Casa Reynard...

Say, it wasn't you who trebuchet-ed a box of wonky veg to land on my doorstep the other day? 

P.S. Thanks for the veg growing advice xxx


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Mar 2020)

The yellow thing has been stolen. Please report if you find it. Potential reward for return.


----------



## postman (28 Mar 2020)

Tonight folks,Mr and Mrs P will be sat watching a film.One of our many dvd's.QUARTET never seen it but Billy Connolly and Tom Courtney Michael Gambon Maggie Smith Pauline Collins.Plus two cans of Polish beer which i intend to polish off,pop corn provided by Mrs P and a mint choc aero bar to finish.What more do you need.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> Tonight folks,Mr and Mrs P will be sat watching a film.One of our many dvd's.QUARTET never seen it but Billy Connolly and Tom Courtney Michael Gambon Maggie Smith Pauline Collins.Plus two cans of Polish beer which i intend to polish off,pop corn provided by Mrs P and a mint choc aero bar to finish.What more do you need.



A self-heating, vibrating hot water bottle in a plush, furry cover.


----------



## mudsticks (28 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's the same order here chez Casa Reynard...
> 
> Say, it wasn't you who trebuchet-ed a box of wonky veg to land on my doorstep the other day?
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the veg growing advice xxx



Twas not I, but I'm considering installing a similar device to repel the hungry hoardes if the normal supply chain breaks down. 
Ammo being rotten cabbages.. 

As a lighter antidote to the strict protocols we've imposed on ourselves around cleaning and distancing, we've devised an entertainments list. 

That spans from spoon carving, through knot tying, to sock puppetry, and storytelling.. Via an overnight camp on the hill top (separate tents natch) pasty making  and a personally distanced disco.. 

Oh and a tidying-up-to-music 

The last one is definitely not my idea of fun... 

No worries on the veg advice. 

My normal teaching schedule being suspended, I've got to bestow my nollige on someone. 

There's only so much 'splaining I can expect the folks here to tolerate


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Mar 2020)

I’ve been doing more stuff today.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

I have just taken a bread out of the oven. It is now cooling on a wire rack.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Twas not I, but I'm considering installing a similar device to repel the hungry hoardes if the normal supply chain breaks down.
> Ammo being rotten cabbages..
> 
> As a lighter antidote to the strict protocols we've imposed on ourselves around cleaning and distancing, we've devised an entertainments list.
> ...



Have you tried rotten sugar beet? Those would certainly keep the marauding hordes away should it be required... 

Pasty making sounds good.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I can see the logic in that.
> 
> I think I'm going to be switching to going out after dark, as there were far too many people out and about for my tastes the other day. As I've done my fair share of commuting, I'm well set up for night time cycling.


Don't forget 'after dark' will be a bit later from tomorrow🌙


----------



## mudsticks (28 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have you tried rotten sugar beet? Those would certainly keep the marauding hordes away should it be required...
> 
> Pasty making sounds good.



I don't grow sugar beet.. 

But, I found some eggs of an 'uncertain vintage' under a caravan, they might do as well.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I can see the logic in that.
> 
> I think I'm going to be switching to going out after dark, as there were far too many people out and about for my tastes the other day. As I've done my fair share of commuting, I'm well set up for night time cycling.



My rides last week just didn't feel right what with being told to stay in .

We are in lockdown due to my partner's health so it also didn't seem fair .

Enjoy your night time cycling


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Mar 2020)

Well, I think I've discovered a hidden talent. What with hairdressers being closed, I decided to have a go myself with the clippers. 

Of course, I'm not daft.

I volunteered my son to be my first customer. 

It went well. I've definitely missed my calling. His hair is now 10mm long, all over. His mother is pleased 

Next, my turn. Not the easiest to cut your own hair I discovered, but therapeutic. I wanted mine a bit shorter so opted for a 5mm cut all over.

I'm pleased with the result. My wife not so much. She says she's sure I featured on Crimewatch recently...  

My daughter likes my new 'do'. She keeps coming up to me and rubbing my head shouting, "It's so _fluffffyyyy_!" And running away.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Mar 2020)

a beautiful night sky tonight... crescent moon, Venus, and Betelgeuse is looking a little brighter.


----------



## tyred (28 Mar 2020)

After last night's excitement, it is time to live even more recklessly and begin re-reading Thomas Hardy's "Far from the madding crowd!"

Life just doesn't get more exciting


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2020)

I've spent most of this evening doing the ironing, all done with a head full of Deep Purple


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Mar 2020)

Chicken and flat breads tonight. Yummy


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

Beef & lentil cottage pie topped with garlic mash and cheese, with steamed sprouts, carrots and parsnips on the side.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Beef & lentil cottage pie topped with garlic mash and cheese, with steamed sprouts, carrots and parsnips on the side.


What did you have for a main course?


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Don't forget 'after dark' will be a bit later from tomorrow🌙



I know.  But I'm a night owl, so night does mean well after most people have packed it in for the day.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> My rides last week just didn't feel right what with being told to stay in .
> 
> We are in lockdown due to my partner's health so it also didn't seem fair .
> 
> Enjoy your night time cycling



That's fair enough. Better to err well on the side of caution.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> What did you have more a main course?



Well, there is some chocolate brownie for afters...


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, there is some chocolate brownie for afters...


I made a typo that should read ‘for a main course. ‘


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I made a typo that should read ‘for a main course. ‘



I figured that...


----------



## postman (28 Mar 2020)

I shared my Aero chocolate bar with Mrs P ,cos i'm nice like that.Mind you it is difficult to say no,when somebody's knee is across your throat.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> I shared my Aero chocolate bar with Mrs P ,cos i'm nice like that.Mind you it is difficult to say no,when somebody's knee is across your throat.


Be a bit hard say anything in that situation.


----------



## postman (28 Mar 2020)

Finally before i go to bed.I was the only bidder on a Halfords 10 function cycle computer £6-99 and free postage.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2020)

Done a bit of work on my archive. Now going to toddle off to the kitchen to make myself a


----------



## Jenkins (28 Mar 2020)

I thought it would take longer for the effects of this lockdown to show, but I've just started watching marble racing 


View: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSmWeUDtr9fBm-OMFrcYtDRnmPwvjKt_s


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I thought it would take longer for the effects of this lockdown to show, but I've just started watching marble racing
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSmWeUDtr9fBm-OMFrcYtDRnmPwvjKt_s



Wait until you start building your own marble run, then you've problems.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I thought it would take longer for the effects of this lockdown to show, but I've just started watching marble racing
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSmWeUDtr9fBm-OMFrcYtDRnmPwvjKt_s




So have I... Have had some crop up on my Facebook feed. It's actually quite good fun in a really weird way.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

There's a championship for it!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O2AbcCbyJ2U


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I can see the logic in that.
> 
> I think I'm going to be switching to going out after dark, as there were far too many people out and about for my tastes the other day. As I've done my fair share of commuting, I'm well set up for night time cycling.


We only come out at night...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8ERT1BoIZg


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> We only come out at night...
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8ERT1BoIZg



You're a creature of the night!!


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

I now appear to have moved to Suffolk, Waveney District, in the hour we just lost!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2020)

As I clocked out at 02.15,though my shift ended at 01.15, who says I should be paid the extra hour? 🤔 



*Me..... 😂*


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> As I clocked out at 02.15,though my shift ended at 01.15, who says I should be paid the extra hour? 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> *Me..... 😂*


Trying to remember what happened when I was night shift in the prison service. Honestly can't remember if it was just your Donald Duck whether you were on for the clock changes or whether the wages were adjusted.


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Mar 2020)

Porridge volcano in the microwave this morning. Serves me right for not paying attention.


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

good morning folks, decorating stuff to pick up today, apart from that I'm not sure what I'm doing.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Mar 2020)

Good morning! Welcome to British Summer Time! Hurrah, and may I add for good measure Huzzah! My favourite day of the year!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's fair enough. Better to err well on the side of caution.



Perhaps others ought to

Well I am outside on the turbo and it's sleeting !!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2020)

Morning!
It was dark when the alarm went off this morning !
Strange what moving the clock by an hour can do !


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> It was dark when the alarm went off this morning !
> Strange what moving the clock by an hour can do !



Try moving it a mile


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Good morning! Welcome to British Summer Time! Hurrah, and may I add for good measure Huzzah! My favourite day of the year!


What, they've just stolen an hour from all of us!


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Mar 2020)

Stayed in bed until 8.30..odd for me but I am a bit under the weather..

Post gone on the fence ,right near the blue tits box..I'll have to see if I can bodge it from neighbors garden..it is their fence but it's built post and rail my side due to hedges.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Trying to remember what happened when I was night shift in the prison service. Honestly can't remember if it was just your Donald Duck whether you were on for the clock changes or whether the wages were adjusted.


It was just my Donald Duck, a few years ago, to be on nights in the autumn, and days in the Spring.. Lose lose 😂


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2020)

_The weather chap on the beeb just said . " If you are taking the kids out into the garden today to put an extra layer on them !"

Soil ? _


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Mar 2020)

Next door but one have had scaffolding delivered and erected at 8:15 AM this morning. They've had a mini digger and two chaps doing their garden and driveway all week. Is this essential work? Hmmm...


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2020)

Thanks for all the hugs yesterday .​The bruise has stopped growing and is fading in the centre and taking on a yellow tinge . It is still sore in the centre and bulging slightly . It is the size of a hens egg now .​If I was writing a crime novel I could use a leather saddle as the blunt object used in the crime . ​​


----------



## Phaeton (29 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Next door but one have had scaffolding delivered and erected at 8:15 AM this morning. They've had a mini digger and two chaps doing their garden and driveway all week. Is this essential work? Hmmm...


No, but if they are only mixing with themselves & not coming into contact with others, are they not self isolating together, the problem is likely to be they are not.


Illaveago said:


> The bruise has stopped growing and is fading in the centre and taking on a yellow tinge . It is still sore in the centre and bulging slightly . It is the size of a hens egg now


Good to hear


----------



## Phaeton (29 Mar 2020)

Sinuses are playing up badly this morning, eyes really pulling, ears hurting & a cracking headache, was going to go for a ride whilst it's really quiet, but it's cold & drab here, not got any love for it, I think I'll take the dog for a walk instead.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2020)

I just messed up a sudoku. I was all at fives and sixes with it.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2020)

I have discovered that the material we made from the failed home bread making the other day has some interesting properties .
It is quite hard yet rubbery. Ideal for using as an impact absorbing material should I call off a bike again . It also looks like it could be used for moulds as I discovered the metal paddle was still inside it and had left a perfect impression .
Whether it can be used as a bird feed substitute has yet to be seen .


----------



## Phaeton (29 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> Tonight folks,Mr and Mrs P will be sat watching a film.One of our many dvd's.QUARTET never seen it but Billy Connolly and Tom Courtney Michael Gambon Maggie Smith Pauline Collins.Plus two cans of Polish beer which i intend to polish off,pop corn provided by Mrs P and a mint choc aero bar to finish.What more do you need.


Thank you, we watched it last night, enjoyed it, nothing particularly good about it, just a nice film with some wonderful actors


----------



## Phaeton (29 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just messed up a sudoku. I was all at fives and sixes with it.


I've just sat nearly 5 minutes waiting for the next puzzle to appear & couldn't understand why this one hadn't cleared till I saw a lone square without a number.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Mar 2020)

While walking the dogs earlier The Fragrant MrsP noticed one of the sheep in the field laying on its back with two lambs by its side. She thought it was dead, then saw it move and said it can’t get up. She made me go in the lift it up, which I did and then it buggered off leaving a trail of poo.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Mar 2020)

We have just had some snow, 5 minutes later bright sunshine


----------



## Jenkins (29 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> I now appear to have moved to Suffolk, Waveney District, in the hour we just lost!


Bloody newcomers, we don't want your type round here!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> While walking the dogs earlier The Fragrant MrsP noticed one of the sheep in the field laying on its back with two lambs by its side. She thought it was dead, then saw it move and said it can’t get up. She made me go in the lift it up, which I did and then it buggered off leaving a trail of poo.


My grandchildren would have a right giggle if I said ''ewe poo.''


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2020)

A quiet day here chez Casa Reynard today. I'm well tired. An hour less sleep added to the interrupted sleep I had the previous night. I mean, I had a nightmare about a nightmare - if that makes any sense.

Anyways, I made a pot of asparagus soup with the stalks that were lurking in the vegetable drawer in the fridge and i've done a load of laundry.

Also, my kind benefactor left another box full of veg on my doorstep. There's a larger savoy cabbage, a cauliflower, leeks, parsnips, carrots and tatties...


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Perhaps others ought to



Indeed. The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the one. Or the few...


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It was just my Donald Duck, a few years ago, to be on nights in the autumn, and days in the Spring.. Lose lose 😂


Hey Pete, is it you who's been buying up all the flour so you can keep making cakes?...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> I shared my Aero chocolate bar with Mrs P ,cos i'm nice like that.Mind you it is difficult to say no,when somebody's knee is across your throat.



You rang NHS 111 and croaked you were struggling to breath. A few questions later they indicated the knee was the problem and it wasn’t Covid-19.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Mar 2020)

It is very windy out today in the Midwest, after yesterdays' storms. (We set our clocks forward three weeks ago.) Yesterday, I saw a fine goldfinch.





Our only native canary.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2020)

It was snowing here, plus strong winds, when out on today’s exercise. Wasn’t expecting that. At least it meant it was less busy, we took a chance and routed through park without meeting or seeing anyone.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Mar 2020)

We decided a couple of weeks ago that we'd start looking to move...I know but the upshot is my good lady has finally come around to clearing junk...
So we have started.

I've just removed all the old cassettes from 3 drawers and black sacked them,I've not played a cassette for yrs and yrs.


Sorted I thought 
Wrong ,now my wife is going through everything and sorting..ffs I give up ,I'll wash the car


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Hey Pete, is it you who's been buying up all the flour so you can keep making cakes?...


I do have a few bags in the pantry.. 
I was thinking of a Spotted Dick later today..


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I do have a few bags in the pantry..
> I was thinking of a Spotted Dick later today..


Pudding or loaf?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Pudding or loaf?


Pudding


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> While walking the dogs earlier The Fragrant MrsP noticed one of the sheep in the field laying on its back with two lambs by its side. She thought it was dead, then saw it move and said it can’t get up. She made me go in the lift it up, which I did and then it buggered off leaving a trail of poo.




Well done for righting it, there was an article about a while ago about this asking people to turn them over, I must admit I did wonder if it was a p take, but perhaps not.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2020)

Time to do a spot of work on my painting.

Didn't get the chance yesterday.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> Well done for righting it, there was an article about a while ago about this asking people to turn them over, I must admit I did wonder if it was a p take, but perhaps not.



Well, I wasn’t sure,The Fragrant MrsP said they can’t get up if they’re on their backs, as I walked across the field I thought it would get up, any way I grabbed it by it’s fleece and lifted and off it went , without a by-your-leave or a grateful grunt. Nuffink.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2020)

Time to put the painting to one side for a moment and get myself a 

Might even be incredibly indulgent and have a chocolate biskit with it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Bloody newcomers, we don't want your type round here!


Seem to have moved, again. Now in...


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Mar 2020)

19.34 and it’s still light outside.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Mar 2020)

Looks like we're ringing the vet in the morning, cat still not well, not eaten since Friday, is well off colour & not his/her usual self


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2020)

I am in need of a  and some chocolate.

Plus I have decided what my next art project is going to be. I will be leaving the short ovals and going Group C racing with one of my all time favourite racing cars...


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I am in need of a  and some chocolate.
> 
> Plus I have decided what my next art project is going to be. I will be leaving the short ovals and going Group C racing with one of my all time favourite racing cars...


I have a cuppa *and* mars bars!


----------



## Jenkins (29 Mar 2020)

I am currently watching the 1987 BTCC review on Youtube 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRfsdrb8XX4


A couple of hours were spent in the garden this afternoon weeding, cutting back the daffodils (the flowers, not something changed by the forum swearword filter) and lightly forking over the front borders and the flower patch in the back garden. The bits have been bagged and hidden under the normal rubbish in the bin for collection tomorrow.

This was followed by the level of activity this lockdown has reduced me to - sorting the CDs I have purchased over the last year into alphabetical order and then putting them into their correct place with all the others.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I am currently watching the 1987 BTCC review on Youtube
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRfsdrb8XX4
> 
> ...



By artist or album name?


----------



## Jenkins (29 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> By artist or album name?


By artist of course. Then, where they've released more than one album, in order of release. The only things that should be filed by album name are compilation albums with multiple artists.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> By artist of course. Then, where they've released more than one album, in order of release. The only things that should be filed by album name are compilation albums with multiple artists.


I've known two do it by album title, and then complain they can't find anything.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've known two do it by album title, and then complain they can't find anything.


Disown then - they're wierdos!


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Disown then - they're wierdos!


One was the local library system. New manager wanting to leave his mark.

Suppose it looked good on paper.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> By artist of course. Then, where they've released more than one album, in order of release. The only things that should be filed by album name are compilation albums with multiple artists.


It can be a tricky matter!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2msCS8dvSok


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> I have a cuppa *and* mars bars!



I had a cuppa and one of those miniature bars of green & black


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I am currently watching the 1987 BTCC review on Youtube
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRfsdrb8XX4




Ooo, I'd better bookmark that... 

I spent the evening watching the Challenge Lando e-sports thing.  This girl likes the odd dose of Lando Norris...


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2020)

Hah, my CDs and DVDs are filed using the "shove 'em wherever they'll fit" principle.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2020)

Anyways, I'm wilting, so going to head off up the wooden hill.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Mar 2020)

Back to the grindstone..cold and windy so I won't be cycling ..


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2020)

Week 2 of isolation ahead .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2020)

Right, that's a load of laundry done. The thing about this isolation business is that it doesn't matter if you wake at 4 in the morning because you'll have plenty of time for a lie down later. Not yet though, I've got the washing up to do.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2020)

Good morning folks, a short before breakfast ride for me this morning, my first time on gears since last October and my first ride in the dark for a while.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Mar 2020)

Good morning, I hope everyone is hale & hearty this morning.

my tea has gone a bit cold.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> my tea has gone a bit cold.


Pop it in the popty-ping.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Mar 2020)

Aggrh it's 08:02 & I'm still getting the OOH recording from the vet


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Will they still be there in three days time though.



If not we know who to blame...




Gravity Aided said:


> Lakota, or Hopi. I know Chakotay is identified as Sioux, but Sioux is what their enemies called them, and means adversary or enemy. I think also that later on he was said to be descended from the "Rubber Tree People" .



This is a bit of a bummer as our local city farm has a horse they named "Sioux". 

All the kids call it "See-ux"...




classic33 said:


> There's a championship for it!
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O2AbcCbyJ2U




I'm finding myself strangely drawn to diecast racing:



There's even a rallying tournament:


----------



## Phaeton (30 Mar 2020)

SO ANGRY with myself, rang the vets got an appointment, closed all the doors/windows, then realised there wasn't a towel in the carry case, went & got one, like ******* idiot that I am I didn't close the kitchen door properly, so when I tried to catch the cat, she was out the kitchen door & up the street before I could do anything. Now have to wait till she decides to come home before I can take her, I'm sat here fuming about my own stupidity.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is very windy out today in the Midwest, after yesterdays' storms. (We set our clocks forward three weeks ago.) Yesterday, I saw a fine goldfinch.
> View attachment 511177
> 
> Our only native canary.


I miss read that as you had put your clocks forwards by 3 weeks !


----------



## Phaeton (30 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I miss read that as you had put your clocks forwards by 3 weeks !


Can we all do that, we're then likely to have a better idea how much longer these restrictions are going on for.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Looks like we're ringing the vet in the morning, cat still not well, not eaten since Friday, is well off colour & not his/her usual self


My old cat was a bit like that and the only food she would take was some salmon flavoured Lucky Licks off my finger. We think that she may have had a sore throat. After a few days she gradually started to feed herself .
I hope your cat soon gets better .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> If not we know who to blame...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it annoying when the film director isn't a fan of the subject and let's the camera pan away from the action to film watch something trivial !


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Mar 2020)

What a difference a couple of days make....Friday and Saturday were sunshine and warm (ish) ! Today chucking it down with snow and very chilly !
It must be spring struggling to arrive


----------



## Phaeton (30 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My old cat was a bit like that and the only food she would take was some salmon flavoured Lucky Licks off my finger. We think that she may have had a sore throat. After a few days she gradually started to feed herself .
> I hope your cat soon gets better .


Last time that we know she had anything to either eat or drink was Thursday, so we are now concerned, I should have taken her to the OOH's yesterday when we had her confined, she's made an appearance in the garden about 15 minutes, but has now disappeared again,


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I find it annoying when the film director isn't a fan of the subject and let's the camera pan away from the action to film watch something trivial !




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZpJ2dUIEGg


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I43hwYVSDEs


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bASLGE4VNdA

Some fellows to help with the necessary repairs and refurbishments, as well.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I find it annoying when the film director isn't a fan of the subject and let's the camera pan away from the action to film watch something trivial !


I find that with TV directors, there's an act on the stage worse when it's a group dancing & they start to show the audience or some arty farty panning shot, I want to see the dancers, not the other stuff


----------



## mybike (30 Mar 2020)

postman said:


> I shared my Aero chocolate bar with Mrs P ,cos i'm nice like that.Mind you it is difficult to say no,when somebody's knee is across your throat.



I'd suspect it's difficult to say anything.


----------



## mybike (30 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> As I clocked out at 02.15,though my shift ended at 01.15, who says I should be paid the extra hour? 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> *Me..... 😂*



At Electra House we used to adjust the clocks at 02:00, so you probably won't.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I find that with TV directors, there's an act on the stage worse when it's a group dancing & they start to show the audience or some arty farty panning shot, I want to see the dancers, not the other stuff


This is probably why I've found telly unwatchable for the last several years.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2020)

mybike said:


> At Electra House we used to adjust the clocks at 02:00, so you probably won't.


Probably a Department E-H thing.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Mar 2020)

Update Cat recaptured, new appointment 14:45


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2020)

Didn't feel like hauling wood this morning, so took the loppers and started the Great Annual Elderberry Cull instead.

Looking forward to lunch as I have a hungry.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Mar 2020)

Back now my wallet is a lot lighter, apparently cat has an ulcer on her tongue, they did tests to prove it wasn't first sign of kidney failure, so on something like Ibuprofen for cats. Thinks she may have licked something, or walked on then licked herself something that which was toxic, weird thing it's almost exactly 2 years within 2 weeks when it happened last time


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2020)

I've cleared the front, and everything is now chopped up, on a pile and ready for the green wheelie bin after that gets emptied next week. It's blue wheelie bin this week, but there's not enough in it, so not putting it out tonight.

Sat down with a well-earnt  and some cheese biskits. I am sharing the biskits with Poppy as she's rather partial to them.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Back now my wallet is a lot lighter, apparently cat has an ulcer on her tongue, they did tests to prove it wasn't first sign of kidney failure, so on something like Ibuprofen for cats. Thinks she may have licked something, or walked on then licked herself something that which was toxic, weird thing it's almost exactly 2 years within 2 weeks when it happened last time



Oww, poor wee toot xxx Sending her gentle hear rubs.

That'll be Metacam I presume. Little white bottle in a purple box, and once a day dose according to body weight given via syringe into the mouth.


----------



## alicat (30 Mar 2020)

R4 has just broadcast the weather forecast.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Mar 2020)

I’ve got a pie in the oven. My hands have gone a bit dry from all the bike cleaning.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oww, poor wee toot xxx Sending her gentle hear rubs.
> 
> That'll be Metacam I presume. Little white bottle in a purple box, and once a day dose according to body weight given via syringe into the mouth.


Sounds about right, she's had some tuna, is now begging for something but Tuna isn't good enough apparently


----------



## Phaeton (30 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve got a pie in the oven. My hands have gone a bit dry from all the bike cleaning.


Good job it's not a bun


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2020)

I've changed into a onesie and have a hot water bottle for my feet.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've changed into a onesie and have a hot water bottle for my feet.


Probably seems a fair exchange now, but wait until you want a cuppa.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Good job it's not a bun



Funnily enough I only heard that expression last month, a few weeks ago I'd have been completely confused.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2020)

Had a call from Potential New Boss today, and he's confirmed that the contract will be in the post for me to sign, and I can assume I start work at 07:30 (in the _morning_, for goodness sakes...) on May the 15th, assuming there's not too many travel restrictions in the meantime.

It means crossing the Black Forest to get to my apartment, but I'm considered a key worker because we provide front line care for people with psychological disabilities.


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2020)

Got to go now got a Zoom meeting with some lads.Back later.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Had a call from Potential New Boss today, and he's confirmed that the contract will be in the post for me to sign, and I can assume I start work at 07:30 (in the _morning_, for goodness sakes...) on May the 15th, assuming there's not too many travel restrictions in the meantime.
> 
> It means crossing the *Black Forest *to get to my apartment, but I'm considered a key worker because we provide front line care for people with psychological disabilities.


Oooh gateau...

Best o'luck though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Oooh gateau...
> 
> Best o'luck though.



Heck yeah. Cake is good...

And Cuckoo clocks. You forgot Cuckoo Clocks...


----------



## raleighnut (30 Mar 2020)

I had a grilled Salmon Tail with Mushroom Risotto for my Dinner.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Heck yeah. Cake is good...
> 
> And Cuckoo clocks. You forgot Cuckoo Clocks...


Thought the Swiss were cuckoo about cuckoo clocks!

Besides can you eat a cuckoo clock.


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2020)

We had a steak and kidney pie with cabbage and gravy.Followed by pancakes with maple syrup.The pie stated three portions,ah but we are not letting anyone else in .So we got half each.It was lovely.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Thought the Swiss were cuckoo about cuckoo clocks!
> 
> Besides can you eat a cuckoo clock.



Possibly, but the Black forest is big on them.

To make up for the in edibility of novelty timepieces there's also smoked pork, and freshwater salmon, and Flammkuchen. The latter is also made in France apparently.

Oh, and I'm between the Black Forest proper and the Kaiserstühl region which apparently has a Mediterranean climate and is a wine growing area.

ETA: Also Wikipedia says Praying Mantisisis.. is live there.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Possibly, but the Black forest is big on them.
> 
> To make up for the in edibility of novelty timepieces there's also smoked pork, and freshwater salmon, and Flammkuchen. The latter is also made in France apparently.
> 
> Oh, and I'm between the Black Forest proper and the Kaiserstühl region which apparently has a Mediterranean climate and is a wine growing area.


Are there any bears in the forest and if there are, will you be riding alone?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Are there any bears in the forest and if there are, will you be riding alone?



No, but there will soon be wolves, hopefully. Actually Corona has probably helped with this as the biggest obstacle until now was the Autobahn along the French border, so with the reduced traffic they may stand a better chance of crossing it.

Bears, sadly are deemed too dangerous. One wandered into Bavaria a decade or so ago from the Czech Republic and was shot.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, but there will soon be wolves, hopefully. Actually Corona has probably helped with this as the biggest obstacle until now was the Autobahn along the French border, so with the reduced traffic they may stand a better chance of crossing it.
> 
> Bears, sadly are deemed too dangerous. One wandered into Bavaria a decade or so ago from the Czech Republic and was shot.


Deadly snails though,
_"The Giant Deadly Kamikaze Black Forest Trail Snail is very real, and every bit as dangerous as its name implies. This lethal scourge of the Black Forest lies in wait now for the unsuspecting and uneducated."_


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Welcome. Two points:
> Have you read from Page 1?
> What day is your bin day? We need to know 👍🏼



The very essence of the thread. Recycling bin tomorrow. Checked council website, collection as normal.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Mar 2020)

9 QUOTE="dave r, post: 5920525, member: 1258"]
I think I was last there about 35 years ago, I was brought up not far away in Folkestone.
[/QUOTE]


PeteXXX said:


> I still have family there, so an occasional visit is on the cards.



I'll just pop this here again. I know Pete has seen this one before.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2020)

This is as far as I've got with my balsa models during the lock down.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2020)

Why is it that whenever I see Professor Chris Whitty on TV I think of the Giant Sloth from the Ice Age cartoon ?


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> 9 QUOTE="dave r, post: 5920525, member: 1258"]
> I think I was last there about 35 years ago, I was brought up not far away in Folkestone.




I'll just pop this here again. I know Pete has seen this one before.

View attachment 511530

[/QUOTE]
I used to live a few hundred yards from that 😉


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'll just pop this here again. I know Pete has seen this one before.
> 
> View attachment 511530


I used to live a few hundred yards from that 😉
[/QUOTE]

Yes I remember, the 'Sportsman' maybe that was just a second home..


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2020)

Asparagus soup followed by cottage pie, buttered cabbage and steamed carrots here.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Mar 2020)

Penne pasta, bolognese , and garlic bread. Now having rice pudding and jam.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Why is it that whenever I see Professor Chris Whitty on TV I think of the Giant Sloth from the Ice Age cartoon ?


Wasn't that Vallance? Whitty is experimenting with coronavirus, last time I heard.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Deadly snails though,
> _"The Giant Deadly Kamikaze Black Forest Trail Snail is very real, and every bit as dangerous as its name implies. This lethal scourge of the Black Forest lies in wait now for the unsuspecting and *uneducated*."_



S'okay, M'edumacated, snail can't get me.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> S'okay, M'edumacated, snail can't get me.


You say you're not too fast, and they do lay in wait for their victims!

Edited to add
http://www.tradedmyhusbandforabackpack.com/evil-at-the-heart-of-the-black-forest.html


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Mar 2020)

I’ve been watching Die Cast model repairs on you tube. It’s @Gravity Aided ’s fault.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I thought it would take longer for the effects of this lockdown to show, but I've just started watching marble racing
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLSmWeUDtr9fBm-OMFrcYtDRnmPwvjKt_s



Last night was the premier of race 7 in the series - there were 14,500 live viewers!

Bin men were running late today so I'd gone to work by the time they emptied my bin and left it blocking my path. When I got home & moved it, the noise disturbed a cat that was making use of the freshly turned over earth in the front border 💩


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Last night was the premier of race 7 in the series - there were 14,500 live viewers!


And you were amongst them.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> And you were amongst them.


I refuse to answer that as I may incriminate myself!


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2020)

I have a  and a mince pie.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I refuse to answer that as I may incriminate myself!


Did you bet anything on the race?


----------



## Jenkins (30 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did you bet anything on the race?


What race - I wasn't watching anythig at all. Honest.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Mar 2020)

I went to see a friend today,on my way home from my bike ride. He wouldn't let me in saying i might have the virus etc etc. He spoke to me through his open window. I couldn't help notice that he as wearing a Superman dressing gown! This was at around 4.30 in the afternoon. I asked him if he was ill,if he was about to have a bath,or was he about to go to bed. Neither,he replied.Call me a snob,but wearing such a tacky garb does very little for one's appearance,even if the wearer thinks that no one can see you. I suggested that he should smarten his appearance,which would make him feel better and not make visitors like me think 'scruffy get'! i suggested something like this...







It's absolutely spiffing,wouldn't you say?!


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I went to see a friend today,on my way home from my bike ride. He wouldn't let me in saying i might have the virus etc etc. He spoke to me through his open window. I couldn't help notice that he as wearing a Superman dressing gown! This was at around 4.30 in the afternoon. I asked him if he was ill,if he was about to have a bath,or was he about to go to bed. Neither,he replied.Call me a snob,but wearing such a tacky garb does very little for one's appearance,even if the wearer thinks that no one can see you. I suggested that he should smarten his appearance,which would make him feel better and not make visitors like me think 'scruffy get'! i suggested something like this...
> 
> View attachment 511580
> 
> ...


Nah


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> What race - I wasn't watching anythig at all. Honest.


We believe you, don't we?

Was it the Ferrari that threw you.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> We believe you, don't we?
> 
> Was it the Ferrari that threw you.


I didn't see any Ferrari in the marble race that I didn't watch at all.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I didn't see any Ferrari in the marble race that I didn't watch at all.


You know, that, "Ferrari Red" one that convinced you that it'd be the Ferrari that won in the die cast race.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Back now my wallet is a lot lighter, apparently cat has an ulcer on her tongue, they did tests to prove it wasn't first sign of kidney failure, so on something like Ibuprofen for cats. Thinks she may have licked something, or walked on then licked herself something that which was toxic, weird thing it's almost exactly 2 years within 2 weeks when it happened last time


Seasonal plant, or the like?


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Heck yeah. Cake is good...
> 
> And Cuckoo clocks. You forgot Cuckoo Clocks...


Schnitzel.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nah


Maybe a cap to go with it would help?


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2020)

I am making a lasagna and garlic bread. Well, Michael-Angelo made it,froze it, and delivered it to the Jewel, and I placed it in the oven


----------



## Jenkins (31 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Schnitzel.


Gesundheit


----------



## derrick (31 Mar 2020)

I have just eaten this.made with double cream.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Maybe a cap to go with it would help?
> View attachment 511582


Now, that's just plain Kufi.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Schnitzel.


From the same litter as Schnorbitz?


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2020)

classic33 said:


> From the same litter as Schnorbitz?


https://www.foodnetwork.ca/recipe/pork-schnitzel/16312/


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've changed into a onesie and have a hot water bottle for my feet.


There can be only onesie...


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2020)

In my area, schnitzel is called a tenderloin, and served on a bun. Although one place in town gives you a few buns, and a giant schnitzel way beyond comprehension. The last time I got one of these, it was good for 4-6 meals.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> In my area, schnitzel is called a tenderloin, and served on a bun. Although one place in town gives you a few buns, and a giant schnitzel way beyond comprehension. The last time I got one of these, it was good for 4-6 meals.


Why on a bun, it's not as though they're (buns) are that big.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2020)

I dunno, it's how we've always eaten them. Some places it is called a pork fritter, other places schnitzel, others a tenderloin. Tenderloin is often served on a bun with onions, pickles, and ketchup. Amazing.


----------



## Levo-Lon (31 Mar 2020)

Another chilly day, but at least it's not raining..I'm missing my bike rides


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Mar 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Schnitzel.



Also good, but not a Black Forest speciality. This won't stop me eating them of course...


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2020)

Morning I have tea. Frankie is on my lap. The Fragrant MrsP has gone out, I know not where.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Mar 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Morning I have tea. Frankie is on my lap. The Fragrant MrsP has gone out, I know not where.



Reminds me, I haven't made mine yet...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2020)

Morning, I also have tea but I have a laptop on my lap,


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2020)

Morning first cup of tea downed , not been outside yet but clear blue skies looks damp underfoot .


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2020)

Good morning people, I spent yesterday stripping, today I'm going to be patching, tidying, repairing and painting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Reminds me, I haven't made mine yet...



@EltonFrog Tea made, everyone relax...


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> @EltonFrog Tea made, everyone relax...


Well, that’s a relief!


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> @EltonFrog Tea made, everyone relax...



I haven't had tea yet but I have had orange juice.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2020)

Blue milk instead of green today

Birds fed time for second🍵


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2020)

dave r said:


> I haven't had tea yet but I have had orange juice.


You posh bugger


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2020)

I had prune juice. What does that make me, then? 😲

Tuesday treat, for myself. Vappy milk stirred into my porage


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I had prune juice. What does that make me, then? 😲


A constipated bugger?


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> A constipated bugger?



Not any more, presumably.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2020)

Morning .
It is sunny here . I don't know what it's like outside as I haven't been out yet .
In other news . I lost a sneeze ! I had all of the build up and then nothing !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2020)

I've moved onto coffee now.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2020)

@Illaveago How's the bruise?


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You posh bugger



Now having a


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2020)

I've just been out , fed the birds and put some kitchen waste in the compost bin . The sky is a clear blue, there is a mild chilly wind but not as bad as the past few days .
I might pop out later and sit outside and do some bird watching .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> @Illaveago How's the bruise?


The bruise is changing colour in the centre. I haven't had a real good look this morning . There is a hardish lump in the centre which is sore to touch but has shrunk a bit , a bit smaller than a hens egg now .
My wife checked me for a stroke this morning as I've been having woozies. I think I've got a cold which is messing me about . The doctor on the phone was concerned that I had bashed my head in the crash and suggested That I should pop to hospital . My head is fine , I've had worse bashes and survived .
I will have to go to Halfords to buy a new Easter Egg soon but not at the moment .
Easter Eggs are Cycle helmets . That's what I called them when I worked there .


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2020)

I went out for a quick ride and had porridge and banana for breakfast. And a cuppa, obsv.


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2020)

Ordered some plug plants via Suttons - web site warned it might crash on order but it will go through (check bank). Well it did crash and the money is showing as pending on my bank. Let's hope some get delivered (sometime during April) as my garden is looking rather empty.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2020)

Boiler has decided it needs to start leaking


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2020)

a 20mm plastic pipe 440mm long has split, it's taped up for now, but a new one delivered is £23.45 ridiculous for something that must cost 1p to produce it's not even anything special that I can see, just a piece of copex tubing. I'd be looking for an alternative under normal circumstance, 

Dam you Covid-19 causing this Yorkshireman to spend more money than he needs to!!!!!!! 

I hate it when people use more than 1 ! but today it seems appropriate.


----------



## derrick (31 Mar 2020)

Just ordered a summer jersey.👍


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2020)

I have yet another month before I can safely plant in the garden, we still get frost, and sometimes snow, in April. Hopefully the current unpleasantness will be over and done with by then.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2020)

derrick said:


> Just ordered a summer jersey.👍


Are we having one this year, do you have a good forecaster?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2020)

The next band off my rubber band ball will be Green.


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 Mar 2020)

I was wondering what a capsule wardrobe is-is it what you wear if you're self isolating?Something to ponder with a cup of.


----------



## swee'pea99 (31 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> The next band off my rubber band ball will be Green.


Did you somehow miss the title? No exciting revelations, please.


----------



## woodbutcher (31 Mar 2020)

Chers amis, petits et grands

La vie nous offre une expérience inédite, un temps suspendu, qui pour certains laisse le luxe d'avoir le temps, et pour d'autres le défi courageux de prendre soin des autres.

Tous autant que nous sommes, avons notre histoire particulière de ce confinement, certainement riche en émotions. 
Seriez vous partants de partager les résultats de vos passe-temps ? que ce soit artistique, artisanal ou banal... ?
Bon et bien, nous on a envie de connaître vos histoires singulières que vous pourriez traduire sur différents supports sous quelques formes que ce soit, à votre choix.

Vos reflexions, témoins de ras-de-bol, vos bricolages, vos inspirations, vos rêves, vos vécus de confinement sous toutes leur formes, recettes de cuisine, palais en lego, photos, cahiers, journal de bord, peinture, ... enfants, ados, adultes, bienvenue à toutes et à tous.

Et si on a de la matière on imaginerait bien une exposition dans le nouveau lieu du Tympan à l’ancien presbytère de Goujounac.

Pour commencer, cherchons ensemble le titre de cette expo collective: '...','.......','....','..............

à vos plumes, à vos idées,
Haut les cœurs, changeons le monde
Make of this what you will :
I will exhibit myself, at least l think thats what l mean !


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2020)

It's not great when stuff goes wrong, in time like this. Weekend before last, the electric tripped in the house on the Friday afternoon. Wouldn't come back on as it tripped again. Had to run round the house unplugging everything, then found upstairs sockets were the issue. discovered it was an outside security light that had got a bit of rain in it. 

Then, next day at the caravan, the electric tripped there - that needed an electrician.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> Did you somehow miss the title? No exciting revelations, please.


Copious apologies.. I should have known better


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2020)

fossyant said:


> It's not great when stuff goes wrong, in time like this. Weekend before last, the electric tripped in the house on the Friday afternoon. Wouldn't come back on as it tripped again. Had to run round the house unplugging everything, then found upstairs sockets were the issue. discovered it was an outside security light that had got a bit of rain in it.
> 
> Then, next day at the caravan, the electric tripped there - that needed an electrician.


EEEK you should not really have outside lights on a ring main circuit, without their own breaker


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2020)

[QUOTE = "Phaeton, post: 5935030, member: 26715"]
EEEK you should not really have outside lights on a ring main circuit, without their own breaker
[/ QUOTE]

They are off a spur which supposedly is fused (there is a fused switch specifically for the light) and this was installed by an electrician. Makes you wonder. : whistle:


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2020)

Kitchen morning... Got a pasta sauce simmering away in the crock pot for tonight's pasta bake. Had to be creative as I don't want to use up my canned tomatoes. So have fresh tomatoes, sun dried ones and a dab of tomato paste. Plus onion, grated carrot, garlic, fresh herbs from the garden and some chopped chorizo. Will add courgette and sweet peppers later.

About to toodle pipski for lunch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Chers amis, petits et grands
> 
> La vie nous offre une expérience inédite, un temps suspendu, qui pour certains laisse le luxe d'avoir le temps, et pour d'autres le défi courageux de prendre soin des autres.
> 
> ...



So, what would you exhibit in the old Goujounac presbytery?


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Heck yeah. Cake is good...
> 
> And Cuckoo clocks. You forgot Cuckoo Clocks...



And Badische Uhrenfabrik, I have two of their clocks.


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I went to see a friend today,on my way home from my bike ride. He wouldn't let me in saying i might have the virus etc etc. He spoke to me through his open window. I couldn't help notice that he as wearing a Superman dressing gown! This was at around 4.30 in the afternoon. I asked him if he was ill,if he was about to have a bath,or was he about to go to bed. Neither,he replied.Call me a snob,but wearing such a tacky garb does very little for one's appearance,even if the wearer thinks that no one can see you. I suggested that he should smarten his appearance,which would make him feel better and not make visitors like me think 'scruffy get'! i suggested something like this...
> 
> View attachment 511580
> 
> ...



Have you been stalking me?



Accy cyclist said:


> Maybe a cap to go with it would help?
> View attachment 511582




Humph.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Mar 2020)

It's popular in some circles to say that kids are better at using technology than adults. So why is it that my kids are shouting me every 2-3 minutes to ask how to do something on the computer? And while I'm gently ranting away here, shouldn't the teachers setting school work set it at an appropriate level for the student? 

Rant over. 

PS. If my son asks me how to save his work again, I may scream...


----------



## woodbutcher (31 Mar 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, what would you exhibit in the old Goujounac presbytery?


I am working on it at the moment.... l will give you a sneak preview, please keep it to yourself 





With apologies to Mondrian / Look cycles and anyone else who has a claim to the study of colour / light etc.


----------



## swee'pea99 (31 Mar 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I am working on it at the moment.... l will give you a sneak preview, please keep it to yourself
> View attachment 511670
> 
> With apologies to Mondrian / Look cycles and anyone else who has a claim to the study of colour / light etc.


Where did you get that picture of me?


----------



## woodbutcher (31 Mar 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> Where did you get that picture of me?


Thats a professional secret !!


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2020)

swee'pea99 said:


> Where did you get that picture of me?


You should see the others he passes round secretly via PM, Oh how you would laugh


----------



## swee'pea99 (31 Mar 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You should see the others he passes round secretly via PM, Oh how you would laugh


----------



## The Bystander (31 Mar 2020)

I've just listened to a podcast but when I took the headphones off I discovered I'd had them on the wrong way round. It was as if I'd been listening through a mirror but I was completely unaware.
What a crazy mixed up world I live in


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I am working on it at the moment.... l will give you a sneak preview, please keep it to yourself
> View attachment 511670
> 
> With apologies to Mondrian / Look cycles and anyone else who has a claim to the study of colour / light etc.


Looks like he's a bit burnt and should have applied more sun cream !


----------



## woodbutcher (31 Mar 2020)

You are perhaps no stranger to peyote


----------



## oldwheels (31 Mar 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It's popular in some circles to say that kids are better at using technology than adults. So why is it that my kids are shouting me every 2-3 minutes to ask how to do something on the computer? And while I'm gently ranting away here, shouldn't the teachers setting school work set it at an appropriate level for the student?
> 
> Rant over.
> 
> PS. If my son asks me how to save his work again, I may scream...


Nearly everything I know or use on Mac comes from my grandchildren who at that time were pre teens. I did go to computer classes but it was all Microsoft and very basic.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I had prune juice. What does that make me, then? 😲



A warrior, according to Lt. Worf 

ST: TNG season 3 episode "Yesterday's Enterprise" if anyone wants to look up the reference.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2020)

Didn't get the time to do any firewood this afternoon. Was busy doing stuff in the kitchen, had some chores, plus more chores where I had to undo mum's "help" 

Did have a bit of time to work on my hot rod painting - it's almost finished. Just need to do the background & foreground washes and touch up a bit of shading inside the car.


----------



## The Bystander (31 Mar 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> You are perhaps no stranger to peyote


Not sure who that was aimed at @woodbutcher , but the realisation that I'd been listening through the looking glass was a pretty wild trip.


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2020)

OK, we're playing on VR this evening. Son bought a used HTC Vibe VR full setup recently, and we're 'apparently' playing games tonight. This involves him taking over the lounge with sensors and his gaming PC and wires, and more wires..... 

The 'Borg' - 'resistance is futile' !


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2020)

I hosted an on-line quiz late this afternoon. It was fun, I’d never done that before.

the Fragrant MrsP has gone to attempt shopping, I’ve not gone ‘cos I’ve got a bit of a cough.


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2020)

Been asked for a pic of me when I was a baby for a works on-line quiz, unfortunately, my 'mother' can't upload a picture to me via her phone camera.... ah well, I tried.


----------



## woodbutcher (31 Mar 2020)

The Bystander said:


> Not sure who that was aimed at @woodbutcher , but the realisation that I'd been listening through the looking glass was a pretty wild trip.


If the hat fits my man...


----------



## tyred (31 Mar 2020)

I saw four magpies on my walk this evening.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Mar 2020)

Went on a pub crawl tonight, but something was missing from the experience.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Mar 2020)

Reynard said:


> A warrior, according to Lt. Worf
> 
> ST: TNG season 3 episode "Yesterday's Enterprise" if anyone wants to look up the reference.


I only watched that episode three days ago.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2020)

Just come back from a lovely 8 mile ride in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres. Almost deserted roads, was quite literally one man and his dog when I rode through Littleport.

Lovely starry night, a bit of moonlight, but heck it was cold. Really enjoyed it though, far less stressful than my last ride when there were just too many people out and about.

Post ride  and mince pie is tasting fabby


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> You are perhaps no stranger to peyote


Maybe gone full wormwood, perhaps.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2020)

Time for bed. Nunnight one and all.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

For those up and about at 06:41 this morning. 

Because Mars, Jupiter and Saturn are closely grouped today you might feel a bit light headed on standing up. Best countered by laying straight back down.

A few of you have reported similar over the last two days, now you know the cause. 

The next time will be on the 21st December 2020, when a _"great conjunction” of Jupiter and Saturn: on the the exact date of the winter solstice, the two planets will appear just 0.06º apart right after sunset. It’s not happened since the year 2000 and won’t happen again until 2040."_ with similar effects possibly being felt.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2020)

Early morning turbo session underway only planning 20 minutes before I start getting ready for the day ahead.

My partner's carer is due later with our click and collect delivery so will be interesting to see what we get.

Oops just noticed that I have not got the resistance wheel touching the rear tyre


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I am working on it at the moment.... l will give you a sneak preview, please keep it to yourself
> View attachment 511670
> 
> With apologies to Mondrian / Look cycles and anyone else who has a claim to the study of colour / light etc.



Wow that's good well done


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2020)

good morning people, today I'm going to be mostly papering.


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Wow that's good well done


Thanks Mr B.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Thanks Mr B.



Credit where credit is due


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Apr 2020)

tyred said:


> I saw four magpies on my walk this evening.


One for sorrow, two for joy, three for a girl and four for a boy !!!!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> For those up and about at 06:41 this morning.
> 
> Because Mars, Jupiter and Saturn are closely grouped today you might feel a bit light headed on standing up. Best countered by laying straight back down.
> 
> ...


Ah ! That's why I'm having woozies !


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Apr 2020)

I’m a bit late for muster this morning.Soz.
Tea✅
Frankie on lap✅
peace and quiet ✅


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Apr 2020)

First ride to work in a couple of weeks. 

What a fix that was, I think it's fair to say I'm missing my weekend biking sessions..

The air is nice and clean,birds singing their heads off..and it's April


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2020)

Good morning.



fossyant said:


> Been asked for a pic of me when I was a baby for a works on-line quiz, unfortunately, my 'mother' can't upload a picture to me via her phone camera.... ah well, I tried.



If I was asked for a picture of me as a baby, I can guarantee my mum would have _exactly _the same problem...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2020)

Morning. 
It's a bit frosty today .
You will be glad to hear that I have put our dustbin out .


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2020)

By the sounds of it, Tinybug has just woken up.

She overslept because yesterday we wore her out going for a 'long' ride on her balance bike.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> Ordered some plug plants via Suttons - web site warned it might crash on order but it will go through (check bank). Well it did crash and the money is showing as pending on my bank. Let's hope some get delivered (sometime during April) as my garden is looking rather empty.


I, too, ordered some goodies from them. Same thing here. Ordered, paid via PayPal, they're sending the £££, but Suttons site crashed before I could input delivery address etc. 
I am now number 2173 in the queue to get on their site. Two emails sent, so far. 
BTW, did you use global10 to get 10%discount?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2020)

More importantly, the Black bin has recently been emptied. MrsPete has fetched it back in.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Apr 2020)

I have some news which might be too exciting for here, we have a Tesco's delivery, the suspense of what they are not going to deliver is getting quite intense


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I, too, ordered some goodies from them. Same thing here. Ordered, paid via PayPal, they're sending the £££, but Suttons site crashed before I could input delivery address etc.
> I am now number 2173 in the queue to get on their site. Two emails sent, so far.
> BTW, did you use global10 to get 10%discount?



Ah, didn't get the 10%, buy my order has been confirmed this morning, 30 mins ago. Some plants will arrive in a week, the rest end of April, which is fine as I can't plant out yet.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> Ah, didn't get the 10%, buy my order has been confirmed this morning, 30 mins ago. Some plants will arrive in a week, the rest end of April, which is fine as I can't plant out yet.


Nice one. At lease they had your delivery address. 
I'm now down to a 30 minute wait to access the site!


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Nice one. At lease they had your delivery address.
> I'm now down to a 30 minute wait to access the site!



Good luck, I was 3,600 when I tried to log in earlier, but then found my email !


----------



## postman (1 Apr 2020)

Mundane news i am going out for my allotted walk.Did three circuits of the streets yesterday on the bike it was cold so i packed that in.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> A warrior, according to Lt. Worf
> 
> ST: TNG season 3 episode "Yesterday's Enterprise" if anyone wants to look up the reference.


Well if you're self isolating , then watching every episode of the original Star Trek, plus Next Gen, plus all the spinoffs should keep you busy!


----------



## mybike (1 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> OK, we're playing on VR this evening. Son bought a used HTC Vibe VR full setup recently, and we're 'apparently' playing games tonight. This involves him taking over the lounge with sensors and his gaming PC and wires, and more wires.....
> 
> The 'Borg' - 'resistance is futile' !



Just looked up the price.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Early morning turbo session underway only planning 20 minutes before I start getting ready for the day ahead.
> 
> My partner's carer is due later with our click and collect delivery so will be interesting to see what we get.
> 
> Oops just noticed that I have not got the resistance wheel touching the rear tyre



Easy session then!😂🤣🤫


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2020)

Beautiful Wife has braved the shops. Went on the _Bakfiets _as well, so she did.

Apparently they're getting back to normalish.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Apr 2020)

Well we order 3 loaves of bread for 3 adults to last 2 weeks, they delivered 1, so it looks like I will have to brave the shops at some point.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Easy session then!😂🤣🤫


Yes till I corrected the error


----------



## Ripple (1 Apr 2020)

First letter is missing.


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Apr 2020)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OY_dQs4pd4


----------



## Phaeton (1 Apr 2020)

Sorry but at some point that all could end not very well, I don't care how well behaved they appear to be & WTF's is it about letting a dog into your bed.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Apr 2020)

Managed a walk round to edge of golf course. Cannot cycle this as somebody had the bright idea of putting half crushed scallop shells down which love inserting sharp corners into bike tyres.
Which does remind me that tho' my diving days are over due to the cost of equipment there should be some good catches after this is over with no scallop dredgers around and as boat handler I get a share.
Calmac often get criticised often with good cause but there are exceptions. A friend has to travel to Oban weekly for chemo. Escorted with appropriate distancing on and off the boat and given a private deep cleaned room as she is ultra high risk. When I was a wheelchair pilot I also had good service from them.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2020)

My courgettes have sprouted!!! 

Have got a bread doing its bulk ferment - it's not for me, but for a friend who didn't get one when her shopping was delivered. Plus I am making a big cauldron of alphabet soup with the veggies I was gifted.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Wife has braved the shops. Went on the _Bakfiets _as well, so she did.
> 
> Apparently they're getting back to normalish.



Spoke too soon: it appears there wasn't much garlic.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Spoke too soon: it appears there wasn't much garlic.


Vampires much of a problem round that neck o'woods, or just pre-stashing?


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Vampires much of a problem round that neck o'woods, or just pre-stashing?


Could grow your own, come the autumn.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2020)

I have made a few orange danish rolls.
Now less by 2.
Probably why I don't bake often.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Spoke too soon: it appears there wasn't much garlic.


If we all eat lots of raw Garlic, that's social distancing sorted!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Apr 2020)

Apparently the sun has gone into self isolation, at 92 million miles, after a large eruption from its Corona , and following government advice. It now won’t be seen for 7 days.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2020)

It's over here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2020)

Tet another 30 days of self-isolation to go for most Americans. After that, another few months until we rid ourselves of the Trump virus in November, hopefully.


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> Just looked up the price.



He got it for £200 second hand - it was around £1k.


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 Apr 2020)

My regulated weapon certificate turned up in the post today, its normally hand delivered so they can check out my gun safes, with the social distancing going on they have postponed a visit.
Tomorrow the neighbors will be talking, we have 2 lots of 48 rolls of loo roll being delivered from Amazon..... not stockpiling, we have 48 delivered on a regular order, they were so cheap that when we received the email saying they were to be delivered they offered another pack of 48 for £16


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2020)

A goldfinch has just inspected the buds on the tree outside.

Also, as the email I was promised about a delivery today hasn't arrived, I don't think the parcel will either.


----------



## gbb (1 Apr 2020)

Back to work tomorrow


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Could grow your own, come the autumn.



I didn't know you could cultivate Vampires.

Presumably harvesting is on Oct 31st. After Sunset.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2020)

Just got an email from Potential Employer asking for my GCSE certificates and references from employers I had in the UK. I've lived in Germany for 20 years, so I doubt anyone I know will be working in Halfords in Taunton any more...


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 Apr 2020)

Talking of vampires and garlic, I have recently dug up a few bulbs of wild garlic and i am growing them in a bed just for their leaves, almost an oniony tasting spinach with a bit more "meat" to them


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Vampires much of a problem round that neck o'woods, or just pre-stashing?



It would appear they are more of a problem than I was aware.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2020)

gbb said:


> Back to work tomorrow



Is that a good thing?


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 Apr 2020)

Procrastination !!! I have put a ride off and off, (turbo) I just might have half an hour, I might not!


----------



## gbb (1 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that a good thing?


I like my work, I'm not overly eager to go back to a busy busy packhouse with lot of people in it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2020)

gbb said:


> I like my work, I'm not overly eager to go back to a busy busy packhouse with lot of people in it.



I thought it better to ask. I hope you manage to stay healthy...


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 Apr 2020)

Procrastination 2, just poured a gin and tonic, no turbo today


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2020)

Finally done for the day. Too tired to work on my painting. At least I won't need to cook later, as I made a lovely vegetable and chorizo pasta bake yesterday, plus I have the soup that is currently simmering away.

Have just sat down with a  and a banana. Goodness that stupid bloody banana tastes soooooooo goood. Until Friday night, I hadn't been able to get any for three weeks. It's odd that it's the simple things in life that seem to matter more right now. Who thought I'd be waxing lyrical about a humble banana...


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Spoke too soon: it appears there wasn't much garlic.



I can crank up my trebuchet as I bought a load in Tesco on Friday. People here don't seem to use much in the way of garlic. Their loss, my gain.

Failing fresh, can the mrs get dried garlic granules? It's a good standby to keep in the cupboard.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> If we all eat lots of raw Garlic, that's social distancing sorted!



That's precisely my approach. 

Mind, I loooooove garlic.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Apr 2020)

Anyone want to my Beatles hologram* i got from Albert Dock? It wont work on your phone btw.
* i am bored.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I can crank up my trebuchet as I bought a load in Tesco on Friday. People here don't seem to use much in the way of garlic. Their loss, my gain.
> 
> Failing fresh, can the mrs get dried garlic granules?* It's a good standby to keep in the cupboard.


*That as good as the fresh stuff against vampires?


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> *That as good as the fresh stuff against vampires?



Can't say, I've never tried it that way. It *is* pretty pungent, though...


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Apr 2020)

Making pad thai with mixed prawns and shrimps, noodles , veggie/ egg stir fry and a super hot and tasty Pad Thai sauce .
Got my hands full here tonight ...wok on the go , noodles cooked and drained/oiled resting. Gotta toast some peanuts and break out the wasabi . 
Comes of spending too much of my life in Vietnam, China, da Philippines and Thailand


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Apr 2020)

I got Babylon 5 today - every episode plus specials. 

Despite always being a sci-fi fan, especially all Star Trek series and Stargate, etc. I've never seen an episode of Babylon 5 (yet)


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't know you could cultivate Vampires.
> 
> Presumably harvesting is on Oct 31st. After Sunset.


Don't bring yer vampyrs here. 
We'll set about yeh.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> *That as good as the fresh stuff against vampires?


Shotgun loads


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's precisely my approach.
> 
> Mind, I loooooove garlic.


You know, you can plant cloves of garlic and they make a whole bulb. I think they plant in the fall, but in your area, they may be a perennial crop.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's precisely my approach.
> 
> Mind, I loooooove garlic.



I have to admit, I'm appreciating the reduction in social pressure due to social distancing: it's like being an introvert suddenly became acceptable.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2020)

Speaking of, I just planted seeds for Roma( sauce ) tomatoes in little peat pots, in small transparent storage boxes, so they are safe from harm of wind and cold. Couple dozen plants. They are going to letting but 10 people in the Wal-Mart at a time, I think I was one of the last to get in as a part of the general open range herd.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Apparently the sun has gone into self isolation, at 92 million miles, after a large eruption from its Corona , and following government advice. It now won’t be seen for 7 days.


I won't let the sun go down on me!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0JZiM74sQs


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Shotgun loads


There is that I suppose.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> There is that I suppose.


Yes. Close up, Remington 12 gauge Wingmaster full choke. Like a little ray of sunshine in an otherwise cloudy day...


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Finally done for the day. Too tired to work on my painting. At least I won't need to cook later, as I made a lovely vegetable and chorizo pasta bake yesterday, plus I have the soup that is currently simmering away.
> 
> Have just sat down with a  and a banana. Goodness that stupid bloody banana tastes soooooooo goood. Until Friday night, I hadn't been able to get any for three weeks. It's odd that it's the simple things in life that seem to matter more right now. Who thought I'd be waxing lyrical about a humble banana...


Try not to go bananas Reynard...IGMC


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes. Close up, Remington 12 gauge Wingmaster full choke. Like a little ray of sunshine in an otherwise cloudy day...


Does he stop, take aim and fire or carry on pedalling though.

http://www.websters.net/blackforest/legends.html


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Does he stop, take aim and fire or carry on pedalling though.
> 
> http://www.websters.net/blackforest/legends.html


They call the shotgun a "street sweeper" for a good reason.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> They call the shotgun a "street sweeper" for a good reason.


He'll be travelling through a forest though. Danger round the next tree, possibly!


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Apr 2020)

I made a cake today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's precisely my approach.
> 
> Mind, I loooooove garlic.


On the other hand, if we all eat lots of garlic a sort of herd immunity develops and nobody smells it. Though, if you lose your sense of smell, it could be something else....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I made a cake today.
> View attachment 511982


Bimey, it looks like there's a whole shoal of almond fish in that stargazy pie!


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I got Babylon 5 today - every episode plus specials.
> 
> Despite always being a sci-fi fan, especially all Star Trek series and Stargate, etc. I've never seen an episode of Babylon 5 (yet)



Ooh, enjoy! 

I recommend you start with the pilot episode "The Gathering", and then head straight into Season 1. Bear in mind that the pilot is the pilot - but it does lay the groundwork for a fair bit that happens much later in the story arc.

There is a recommended order in which to watch things, as some of the movies slot into the story arc at various points. Plus this way, you will avoid the issue of spoilers. If you want that order, I can give it to you.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On the other hand, if we all eat lots of garlic a sort of herd immunity develops and nobody smells it. Though, if you lose your sense of smell, it could be something else....



I'd be none the wiser - mine's mostly boogered thanks to the chronic sinus issues...


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> He'll be travelling through a forest though. Danger round the next tree, possibly!


Overenthusiastic woodcarvers?


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Overenthusiastic woodcarvers?


He'd join them, not be bothered by them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2020)

My tomatoes have not grown a bit. I may be too impatient. I did just plant the seeds a couple of hours ago.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> My tomatoes have not grown a bit. *I may be too impatient.* I did just plant the seeds a couple of hours ago.


Always possible.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2020)

Time for a  and a mince pie.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2020)

I'm just about to take a couple of panini out of the freezer. I'm in need of a shopping trip because that's just about the end of bread supplies in Marmosettia.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Apr 2020)

I'm reaping the benefits of having switched to wireless internet after my house move 3 weeks ago. An electrician is here to convert a single powerpoint to a double, and he's just switched the power off, but my home and work laptops are still running and connected to internet.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm just about to take a couple of panini out of the freezer. I'm in need of a shopping trip because that's just about the end of bread supplies in Marmosettia.


I've normally got a couple of packs in the freezer, I thaw em out the slice em in half (bun style) then drizzle a tablespoon of Olive oil onto a plate with a crushed Garlic clove then rub the cut side onto the Oil before giving em a couple of minutes on one of these,





One of the best kitchen gadjects Maz ever bought me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I've normally got a couple of packs in the freezer, I thaw em out the slice em in half (bun style) then drizzle a tablespoon of Olive oil onto a plate with a crushed Garlic clove then rub the cut side onto the Oil before giving em a couple of minutes on one of these,
> 
> 
> View attachment 512005
> ...


Ooh, you riddle onto a griddle!


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2020)

Aaaaargh! You lot have now given me the horrors for garlic bread...


----------



## Phaeton (1 Apr 2020)

Just got out of shower & thought I'd have a laugh, no I didn't look in the mirror, I stood on the scales, I even turned them on this time, under 95kg for the first time in a long time, this food shortage might not be as bad a thing as I first thought.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaargh! You lot have now given me the horrors for garlic bread...



I remember the little butchers across from our lads primary school many years ago, he used to make his own garlic sausages, I won't say they were strong, but after I had eaten a couple even my Good Lady wouldn't come close for a couple of days, and my work mates would complain.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Apr 2020)

I dropped a loaf of bread & some milk of at my mum's on the way home work this afternoon. It's quite surreal having a natter with her & my stepfather while they're in the garage (door open) and I'm leaning on their car outisde, but at least I got to talk to them face to face. There was one young child I saw holding pictures up to the window of a house and talking on a mobile phone to what I took to be his grandparents shut in on the other side of the glass 

There was a bright side, though - another youngster who couldn't have been more than two years old out on a balance bike with her mum by her side, gave me a cheery cyclists wave


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Apr 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I got Babylon 5 today - every episode plus specials.
> 
> Despite always being a sci-fi fan, especially all Star Trek series and Stargate, etc. I've never seen an episode of Babylon 5 (yet)


How can we reach Nerdvana?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVFFQYz_Awk


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Apr 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I got Babylon 5 today - every episode plus specials.
> 
> Despite always being a sci-fi fan, especially all Star Trek series and Stargate, etc. I've never seen an episode of Babylon 5 (yet)


Wouldn't be surprised if @Reynard had something to with it? Saw the series originally (yes, I'm that old!) and am now working my way through the box set ... after someone giving me a nudge


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

I'm on the move again,


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if @Reynard had something to with it? Saw the series originally (yes, I'm that old!) and am now working my way through the box set ... after someone giving me a nudge


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2020)

Right, going to finish this  and toddle off to bed.

I'm cream crackered. Never mind this whole lockdown malarkey, I've never been so busy...


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2020)

good morning folks, today is a painting day, and that will be one side of the back of the through lounge done, the front and the other side to go.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (2 Apr 2020)

I just got an office accessory which should help me work from home: a HP Omen Citadel gaming chair:






Its features include:

adjustable seat height;
adjustable arm rest height;
arm rests are rotatable horizontally;
adjustable back rest tilt;
on/off lever for "relaxation" mode (it locks/unlocks the back rest tilt position) [correction: allows/disallows the seat to tilt on its base];
lumbar support cushion, with removable cover so it can be washed; and
neck support cushion also with removable cover.
Based on brief usage so far, I find it to be fragging awesome! (if I may be allowed to use a bit of gaming slang).  I particularly like the lumbar support cushion, because I've been getting frequent backaches with the PC chair I've been using to work from home the last few weeks. It took 6 days from online order to delivery, which isn't too bad: I expected worse, given how many people are working from home these days.

Regards,

--- Victor.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Apr 2020)

Double whammy of news today. 

Another £50 won on the premium bonds this month. Blooming marvelous. 

And more importantly in 'Bin News', due to lack of need I am not putting out the cardboard recycling tub this week.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Apr 2020)

I added the milk bottle tops I've been accumulating, to the glass, plastic and metal recycling bin today. Hope they don't overload the collection lorry.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Apr 2020)

Tea✅
Frankie on lap✅
It is grey out side.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2020)

Green & brown bins out ready for emptying MUST WEAR GLOVES WHEN I BRING THEM IN
First cuppa downed 
If i was still cycling i think it would be a nice day to sneak a 50 miler in


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I've normally got a couple of packs in the freezer, I thaw em out the slice em in half (bun style) then drizzle a tablespoon of Olive oil onto a plate with a crushed Garlic clove then rub the cut side onto the Oil before giving em a couple of minutes on one of these,
> 
> 
> View attachment 512005
> ...


I thought the handle was a padlock !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2020)

Morning .
It is grey out .
Nothing out of the usual to report .


----------



## Phaeton (2 Apr 2020)

Pusscat still not very well, just about to ring the vets again.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2020)

I'm watching Good Morning Britain and couldn't understand a thing the Weather Girl said trying to deliver the weather report from home !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Pusscat still not very well, just about to ring the vets again.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Fingers crossed !


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Double whammy of news today.
> 
> Another £50 won on the premium bonds this month. Blooming marvelous.
> 
> And more importantly in 'Bin News', due to lack of need I am not putting out the cardboard recycling tub this week.


My winning Premium Bond email must have gone astray, then... 😒


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Double whammy of news today.
> 
> Another £50 won on the premium bonds this month. Blooming marvelous.
> 
> And more importantly in 'Bin News', due to lack of need I am not putting out the cardboard recycling tub this week.


If you feel like you are missing out I'm sure that we could all club together and send you some ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My winning Premium Bond email must have gone astray, then... 😒


Mine too. They must have sent ours to @Salty seadog by mistake.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Apr 2020)

I'm sure I have a £1 Premium band somewhere, seem to remember being given it by my Grandma or Granddad for a birthday maybe 50 years ago, don't think I've seen it for over 30 years, how would I find out if I do or if I imagined it?


----------



## Jenkins (2 Apr 2020)

In further premium bond news, I've just checked online and there will be £25 heading my way in a few days. If only I could rush out and spend it on something.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm on the move again,
> View attachment 512009


It's almost like Yorkshire doesn't want you!


----------



## raleighnut (2 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I'm sure I have a £1 Premium band somewhere, seem to remember being given it by my Grandma or Granddad for a birthday maybe 50 years ago, don't think I've seen it for over 30 years, how would I find out if I do or if I imagined it?


Same here, I think my mum might have it in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## Beebo (2 Apr 2020)

I’ve just had the most bonkers discussion with a courier delivery man. 

We had a text telling us the parcel would be delivered between 10.09-11.09. 

He arrived at my door at 10.07, ie 2 minutes early and had to wait for 2 minutes before his tablet would let him actually deliver the parcel. 

A classic case of the “Computer says no”.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Apr 2020)

Yeah I've had that on the past


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Apr 2020)

I’ve been out but I’m back now.


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My winning Premium Bond email must have gone astray, then... 😒


Mine too, just checked the app.... no win this month


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Apr 2020)

Its grey and miserable outside


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Double whammy of news today.
> 
> Another £50 won on the premium bonds this month. Blooming marvelous.
> 
> And more importantly in 'Bin News', due to lack of need I am not putting out the cardboard recycling tub this week.


Two wins in two days, hat trick tomorrow?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2020)

Tomatoes, still no progress.


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Apr 2020)

Peas have just started to shoot


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2020)

I was watching an old(1950) movie about the Massey/Fergusson #35 tractor. I now do not have any idea how I have lived my life without one. I don't have a farm, or anything. Not that it matters.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLUry11WOy8


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Peas have just started to shoot


I hope you're shooting back.


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Apr 2020)

Re the Massey Ferguson, I once drove similar, well I was towed around a farm house with a chain, me driving the tractor (very scary) the owner was pulling me with a 20 ton tipper truck, we never did get it to start


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6VAoPBGwBA
Here's a little series of restoration videos. An orchard local to me had a couple of these.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2020)

BTW, I think they were grey and green originally. I think the red was adopted later. I remember the dealer near our house had red ones when i was a kid. So in the 60's they were red. There was a showroom (we were the county seat, after all) and a rail spur with the heaviest, biggest platform I ever saw, right across from the passenger stations (New York Central as well as Santa Fe).


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Apr 2020)

It was very similar to the red one, imagine being towed in a big circle at speeds approaching 30 miles per hour with no way of communicating with the truck driver


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I'm sure I have a £1 Premium band somewhere, seem to remember being given it by my Grandma or Granddad for a birthday maybe 50 years ago, don't think I've seen it for over 30 years, how would I find out if I do or if I imagined it?


Go on the Premium Bonds site and put the number in, or ask the question...


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Apr 2020)

procrastination 3, its over, I am putting my bib tights on and going out for 10 miles


----------



## Phaeton (2 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> procrastination 3, its over, I am putting my bib tights on and going out for 10 miles


You'll be too warm, bib shorts or middles required


----------



## Phaeton (2 Apr 2020)

Cat now on a drip trying to hydrate her


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2020)

I got eggs! I got toilet paper! No coffee though but it's not a crisis yet.


----------



## mybike (2 Apr 2020)

Five small oxcheek pies made & in the freezer. Window cleaners came today.


----------



## mybike (2 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> He got it for £200 second hand - it was around £1k.



Saw one on eBay for £600+. There's another for £400+.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Re the Massey Ferguson, I once drove similar, well I was towed around a farm house with a chain, me driving the tractor (very scary) the owner was pulling me with a 20 ton tipper truck, we never did get it to start


Air leak in the diesel feed, just about the only thing that can stop the old Fergy's


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> Saw one on eBay for £600+. There's another for £400+.



He got the controllers, 2 laser sensors, upgraded headband and some 'tripods' for use anywhere (rather than drilling holes in walls).

I think Half Life Alyx might be on the cards.... big Half Life fan here.


----------



## mybike (2 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> If you feel like you are missing out I'm sure that we could all club together and send you some ?



I think I've got a $0.01 somewhere.


----------



## mybike (2 Apr 2020)

It is now windy & raining.

Mother was wandering around at 05:00 last night, feeling the result.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2020)

A very blustery day here chez Casa Reynard.

I have planted some more vegetables and then spent the rest of the morning wrangling firewood.

The big news here is that my dwarf beans and pumpkins have sprouted!


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Apr 2020)

back now 15.5 miles and a cup of T in hand, it was cold enough for longs.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooh, enjoy!
> 
> I recommend you start with the pilot episode "The Gathering", and then head straight into Season 1. Bear in mind that the pilot is the pilot - but it does lay the groundwork for a fair bit that happens much later in the story arc.
> 
> There is a recommended order in which to watch things, as some of the movies slot into the story arc at various points. Plus this way, you will avoid the issue of spoilers. If you want that order, I can give it to you.


I'm a pedant when it comes to watching TV or reading books - everything has to be in chronological story order. To which, I have already sourced a viewing order list, but thank you for the offer 😊



IaninSheffield said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if @Reynard had something to with it? Saw the series originally (yes, I'm that old!) and am now working my way through the box set ... after someone giving me a nudge


Yes, it was several references by @Reynard and one or two others that peaked my interest


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2020)

Just got a delivery of model making supplies. You know, fairly small items for building, well, equally small items, things you can carry in one hand; you get the idea.

Also, we don't have a large disposable income, so even after saving my pocket money for a bit, I didn't order too much.

So what _have _they sent me?







Okay, so the store specialises in supplying architects, but I wasn't expecting to get an entire building...


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Apr 2020)

Go on show us, we know you want to


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2020)

What happens when a teenager with a penchant for drawing Anime gets hold of your stationary _stationery_, [thanks @Reynard] during a pandemic caused lockdown:


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2020)

A rather fine lunch of two slices of wholemeal bread & butter, some Polish sausage and a nice chunk of Manchego cheese, along with two  and rounded off with an orange and a yellow plum.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> What happens when a teenager with a penchant for drawing Anime gets hold of your stationary during a pandemic caused lockdown:
> 
> View attachment 512125
> 
> ...



Stationery you mean.

Stationary is going nowhere.  Although that's kind of apt for the current situation...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Pusscat still not very well, just about to ring the vets again.



Pawsies crossed from me and the furry girls xxx


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2020)

Phone call from my neighbour asking if I can collect a prescription. No problem I said. Just been in one queue for my sons stuff, now in another pharmacy queue for my neighbour.


----------



## gbb (2 Apr 2020)

gbb said:


> Back to work tomorrow





Andy in Germany said:


> Is that a good thing?





gbb said:


> I like my work, I'm not overly eager to go back to a busy busy packhouse with lot of people in it.


Ah well, back today but wasnt so bad. 
They have opened another large room and split the large canteen in two to spread people around. 
Tables that sit six are set up with two chairs, one at opposing ends of the other. 
2 mtr space signs are on the walls, on the floors, everywhere.
All the normally closed doors are now tied wide open, I guess to allow airflow and a healthier environment.
They've split the shifts in two and now effectively have a morning shift and an afternoon shift, this stops the packing lines being so crowded.

I'd settle for being at home on 80% wages though...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Stationery you mean.
> 
> Stationary is going nowhere.  Although that's kind of apt for the current situation...



I even looked at that twice and missed it... ho hum, edited


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2020)

Aaaargh!!! Hot pressed watercolour paper, bits that have already been painted and a layer of masking fluid are NOT a good combination.

Ah well, I know not to try that again... Hopefully this is fixable.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Go on show us, we know you want to



If you mean me, it isn't that exciting: I buy sheets of thin plastic to make models like this from. I turns out that on this occasion I accidentally ordered my 0.5mm and 0.3mm sheets in sizes big enough to fill the box.

Also some brass rod, which they managed to bend, and pencil leads for my clicky pencils, and binders for the bale of paperwork I'm about to get hit by when I start work...


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Apr 2020)

Nice work Andy


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> I think I've got a $0.01 somewhere.


I was talking about cardboard !


----------



## Phaeton (2 Apr 2020)

Back from vets, I know they have expenses, but so did Dick Turpin, but on the good side, she's come home, almost finished a full tin of Tuna & a load of drugs


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Apr 2020)

I’ve been quite busy today, what with one thing and another. But I have lost a ball bearing, which is irksome.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have lost a ball bearing, which is irksome.



I have days like that...


----------



## Phaeton (2 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> So what _have _they sent me?


Lots of packaging that you don't need?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you mean me, it isn't that exciting: I buy sheets of thin plastic to make models like this from. I turns out that on this occasion I accidentally ordered my 0.5mm and 0.3mm sheets in sizes big enough to fill the box.
> 
> Also some brass rod, which they managed to bend, and pencil leads for my clicky pencils, and binders for the bale of paperwork I'm about to get hit by when I start work...


A mundane hut has to belong on here, Andy...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been quite busy today, what with one thing and another. But I have lost a ball bearing, which is irksome.


I've got a ball bearing on my kitchen worktop. I think it must have come out of my grandson's front wheel.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a ball bearing on my kitchen worktop. I think it must have come out of my grandson's front wheel.


If it’s 3/16 post it to me please.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> If it’s 3/16 post it to me please.


It probably is but I've no calipers to measure it with. I'm pretty sure it's the same size as the ones in his wheel though. 

As part of my recent daily isolation routine, I get sent whatsapp videos of the g-kids. Today, I was sent one of g-son doing wheelies on the patio. I doubt the front wheel came more than an inch off the ground but, hey, you've got to start somewhere....


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It probably is but I've no calipers to measure it with. I'm pretty sure it's the same size as the ones in his wheel though.



I've got some calipers, if that helps.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got some calipers, if that helps.


Ok, what size is it then? 





(The banana's there to give you a better idea of scale.)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2020)

Right, why didn't anyone tell me it was well past beer o'clock?


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

No longer down South it seems. Nor the UK!


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ok, what size is it then?
> View attachment 512232
> 
> 
> (The banana's there to give you a better idea of scale.)


5/64"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> 5/64"


Maybe, but I should have said that it was a metric banana so you might have got the scale all out.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a ball bearing on my kitchen worktop. I think it must have come out of my grandson's front wheel.



Which leg is the wheel bolted to?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Which leg is the wheel bolted to?


The front foot, obviously.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is grey out .
> Nothing out of the usual to report .


Well you've come to the right place then!


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2020)

I am in need of a


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> No longer down South it seems. Nor the UK!
> View attachment 512243


I'm on the move again, back down South!





And there's no flights either!!


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2020)

Looks like @classic33 has stumbled upon a job lot of portkeys...


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Looks like @classic33 has stumbled upon a job lot of portkeys...


Who knows where I'll turn up next, I don't!


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who knows where I'll turn up next, I don't!



It's still better than taking the Knight Bus, I suppose...


----------



## Jenkins (2 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got eggs! I got toilet paper! *No coffee though *but it's not a crisis yet.


How much do you want?




There's another 12 packs of the stronger blue version in my trundle trolley at work thanks to Lidl's special offers.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2020)

I have a  and a chocolate brownie


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a chocolate brownie


I've two bananas left!!


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've two bananas left!!



I've five... 

They'll just do me till I go shopping on Monday. I'll be shopping for my 92 year old neighbour rather than for myself, well, mostly anyway, so will snag another bunch then.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2020)

For some reason I really fancy a bacon roll.

With brown sauce.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> No longer down South it seems. Nor the UK!
> View attachment 512243


I'm just waiting for the system to put you somewhere in Lancashire


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'm just waiting for the system to put you somewhere in Lancashire


Wash yer mouth out!

Fairy Liquid and water mixed two parts to one.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'm just waiting for the system to put you somewhere in Lancashire


All this from the system that people say can track where you are, and when.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2020)

gbb said:


> Ah well, back today but wasnt so bad.
> They have opened another large room and split the large canteen in two to spread people around.
> Tables that sit six are set up with two chairs, one at opposing ends of the other.
> 2 mtr space signs are on the walls, on the floors, everywhere.
> ...


Eighty bl^^dy %!!!!!
And they tell me people on layoff over here get 66%, part of why I'm still working.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Apr 2020)

I've got the door, hinges and lock fitted. I'm looking for a door knob. Most of them are hideous.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2020)

My Horlicks is a tad hot to drink at the moment. 
I'll wander around CC for a while until it cools down..


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My Horlicks is a tad hot to drink at the moment.
> I'll wander around CC for a while until it cools down..


Might not be there when you get back.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2020)

Oh, OK, then.. And another biscuit 👌


----------



## slowmotion (3 Apr 2020)

Don't let it cool too much. There might be a thin skin on the top of it when you return.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

@Gravity Aided, anywhere nearby?
https://earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk/earthquakes/recent_events/20200331235230.html


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Lots of packaging that you don't need?


You mean the _"Stress Sheets™"_?


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Apr 2020)

It's Friday.. I'm ready for a couple of days off.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ok, what size is it then?
> View attachment 512232
> 
> 
> (The banana's there to give you a better idea of scale.)



Hmm... I'd say that was 3/45ths of a banana.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Double whammy of news today.
> 
> Another £50 won on the premium bonds this month. Blooming marvelous.
> 
> And more importantly in 'Bin News', due to lack of need I am not putting out the cardboard recycling tub this week.



Quoting myself to add my dad won 4 £25 prizes and 1 £500 on the premium bonds this month, that means he's already beaten bank interest rates for the year.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm on the move again, back down South!
> View attachment 512255
> 
> And there's no flights either!!


Glacier ? Continental Drift ?


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2020)

Good morning people, today's a shopping and chores day, though I also need to move the clutter across the lounge and put it where it usually goes to make room so I can start the other side of the back of the through lounge.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2020)

Morning all just had my memory strings tugged


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Apr 2020)

I have tea.✅
Caught up on Mundane News✅
That’s about it really.

Oh, and The Fragrant MrsP has volunteered and been excepted for a testing programme for the Covid Vaccine.

Frankie is asleep on my lap.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Apr 2020)

Cat seemed okay when she came back from the vets last night but I'm not convinced she's okay this morning, seems to want to eat, but still frightened of doing it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Quoting myself to add my dad won 4 £25 prizes and 1 £500 on the premium bonds this month, that means he's already beaten bank interest rates for the year.


NS&I eventually got their announcements into gear and told me I'd also won 4 x £25. No ''good news'' email this time though.


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Apr 2020)

Having pegged out the washing, this will now provide my entertainment for the rest of the day as I watch it dry ... through the window of course. Then I can bring it, fold it and iron it.
Almost trembling with anticipation! 

Wait!

Does hanging out the washing count as my daily exercise?
Can I now not go out on the bike?!
Have I got to wait until tomorrow to bring the washing in?
Will that be tomorrow's exercise?!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Don't let it cool too much. There might be a thin skin on the top of it when you return.


Reporting back.. It got cool enough to drink after a short while. No skin was allowed to form due to the horlicky bubbles on the top.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Having pegged out the washing, this will now provide my entertainment for the rest of the day as I watch it dry ... through the window of course. Then I can bring it, fold it and iron it.
> Almost trembling with anticipation!
> 
> Wait!
> ...


Well it was your fault in hanging the washing out in Rotherham now wasn't it, hope it's still there tomorrow


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Apr 2020)

I just cleaned my teeth.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2020)

Morning .
It is grey out . I've fed the birds but I'm having to ration them as stocks are getting low .


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Well it was your fault in hanging the washing out in Rotherham now wasn't it, hope it's still there tomorrow


<_Having been distracted by CC, now rushes to check on washing_>
Damn!
Well, at least they left my undergarments


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2020)

Bruise report .
Most of the bruise is returning to a more normal colour with a purple halo surrounding it . In the centre where the main impact landed there is still a hard lump. . I haven't tried getting back on a bike since the fall and I'm not sure if the bruised area will miss the saddle . I may try it out later .


----------



## Phaeton (3 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Bruise report .
> Most of the bruise is returning to a more normal colour with a purple halo surrounding it . In the centre where the main impact landed there is still a hard lump. . I haven't tried getting back on a bike since the fall and I'm not sure if the bruised area will miss the saddle . I may try it out later .


It's amazing what colours the human body can produce


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2020)

Oh dear ! It's Das Boot time again !
I just noticed a damp patch on the ceiling ! Looks like a plumbing job to do !


----------



## Phaeton (3 Apr 2020)

2 Banana breakfast


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> NS&I eventually got their announcements into gear and told me I'd also won 4 x £25. No ''good news'' email this time though.



I had 2 X £25 this month just a shame that I can't get out to spend them


----------



## oldwheels (3 Apr 2020)

Sunshine just at the moment but very cold. A light dusting of snow on the higher Morvern hills overnight and markedly more snow on the Mull hills I can see from my window.
There is also a noticeable decrease in marine traffic as there are usually boats of some kind on the move. In the last couple of days some fish farm cage rafts and a few small workboats plus the very occasional ferry.
At night it is very strange as the only light in the Sound is every 4 seconds the Bonavuillin navigation buoy and a cattle shed higher up on the Morvern side.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Apr 2020)

I’ve been out again, but I’m back now. Again.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2020)

First coffee drunk
Washing just about to start the spin cycle
Only decision to make today is where to go on the Boris approved ride


----------



## Phaeton (3 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been out again, but I’m back now. Again.


Did you have your phone on you, Google might be watching!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (3 Apr 2020)

One of the pitcher plants is flowering:







The pitchers which were around 200mm tall all went brown and died over winter. Wasn't expecting this flower! Hopefully new pitchers will grow.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> NS&I eventually got their announcements into gear and told me I'd also won 4 x £25. No ''good news'' email this time though.



I check it on the app on my phone.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2020)

Pipework and wall feels dry . About to take up the floor !
We are rigged for silent running but I can't stop the chief engineer from using a load of swear words !


----------



## mybike (3 Apr 2020)

It strikes me that there have been a lot of updates for Linux Mint this week. Clearly other work has been put to one side.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear ! It's Das Boot time again !
> I just noticed a damp patch on the ceiling ! Looks like a plumbing job to do !


We had a small brown dot appear on Monday night, boiler had a leak on a plastic condensation pipe, £23.65 for a replacement 440mm of convoluted plastic pipe!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> @Gravity Aided, anywhere nearby?
> https://earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk/earthquakes/recent_events/20200331235230.html


No, quite far from me. Although I have quite a few relatives in Washington State. I am more affected by the New Madrid Fault.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Quoting myself to add my dad won 4 £25 prizes and 1 £500 on the premium bonds this month, that means he's already beaten bank interest rates for the year.


Friends of Ernie?


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Did you have your phone on you, Google might be watching!


No I didn't eckshoooally.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Pipework and wall feels dry . About to take up the floor !
> We are rigged for silent running but I can't stop the chief engineer from using a load of swear words !


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear ! It's Das Boot time again !
> I just noticed a damp patch on the ceiling ! Looks like a plumbing job to do !


A plumbing job, or ...
"Who ya gonna call?"


----------



## Phaeton (3 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> A plumbing job, or ...
> "Who ya gonna call?"


Plumbbusters, you don't want to cross a stream, you'll get wet


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2020)

I'm playing battleships ! 
I've rolled up the flooring and lifted several floorboards . I can't seem to get access to where I want to . I tried using my mobile phone to look under the floor and it is b****y useless ! The damp area seems to be where the bathroom sink unit is fitted and I don't fancy removing that as it is all sealed to the wall along with the sink .
All of the pipework I can reach feels dry .


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been out again, but I’m back now. Again.



Yeah, I did that too.


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 Apr 2020)

Mine went on the bend of the pipework to the sink (below the floor), when copper is bent the outside of the bend stretches and becomes thinner (pin hole in the tube), I was lucky as the pipework involved was above the set back front door and I managed to access it by taking the ceiling down (piece of plywood) that went back easily.

Good luck in tracing, I feel your pain.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2020)

Unlike earlier gadabouts, I haven't been out and I can't therefore be back.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm playing battleships !
> I've rolled up the flooring and lifted several floorboards . I can't seem to get access to where I want to . I tried using my mobile phone to look under the floor and it is b****y useless ! The damp area seems to be where the bathroom sink unit is fitted and I don't fancy removing that as it is all sealed to the wall along with the sink .
> All of the pipework I can reach feels dry .


Problem with water is it flows to the lowest point, I once took up a full oak floor only to find the leak in another room. Are you sure it's the pipes & not the waste that's leaking?


----------



## derrick (3 Apr 2020)

Just hung new door in our loft conversion.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> Just hung new door in our loft conversion.


What crime did it commit?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Apr 2020)

I have made a homemade front wheel stand for the dumb turbo trainer out of wood, sanded. Then I found some silver spray paint and thought, 'Why not?' It's now drying in the garage. It'll do and will stop the kids moaning that their bike's front wheel is moving when on Zwift.

Is this too exciting news for this thread? My apologies.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2020)

Spent the morning sawing and stacking logs.

I now have a purry Poppycat on my lap. She doesn't often do this, so am feeling really privileged.

My get-up-and-go is awol again, so can you bods look to see if you can't find it.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Friends of Ernie?



Know him well and he owed us a favour.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Cat seemed okay when she came back from the vets last night but I'm not convinced she's okay this morning, seems to want to eat, but still frightened of doing it



What are you feeding her? Have you got any pate style food?

If not, add some warm water to her usual food and blitz that to a soupy glop. Or do the same if you've got something like pilchards or sardines in tomato sauce.


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 Apr 2020)

Just going out in the garden to make a backstop out of a few pallets, then a lesson in air gunning for the girls, shouldn't really do this at home, however I have promised ( last nights beer made me do it)


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Did you have your phone on you, Google might be watching!


Doing a "very good job" of tracking me of late.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Apr 2020)

Good news! A ball bearing of the 3/16th variety has been acquired. My neighbour had a few in an old tobacco tin. You can stand down @deptfordmarmoset , your ball bearing is no longer required.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Apr 2020)

Kevin Costner may have danced with wolves but I've been cycling with cows. The whole herd were running alongside me as I cycled up this really quiet lane. I love these kind of random encounters.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Kevin Costner may have danced with Wolves but I've been cycling with cows. The whole herd were running alongside me as I cycled up this really quiet lane. I love these kind of random encounters.
> 
> View attachment 512357


Early symptoms of cow roamer virus there.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> What are you feeding her? Have you got any pate style food?
> 
> If not, add some warm water to her usual food and blitz that to a soupy glop. Or do the same if you've got something like pilchards or sardines in tomato sauce.


When she came back last night she tucked into Tuna & her usual Asda jelly food, tried her with Pate & eggs, but not having it, think we'll be going back to the vets tomorrow. But just heard that she has left a deposit in the bath, so at least something is going through


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2020)

I may have bought more bedding plants on the essential food (wine) run. Not quite as bedraggled as yesterday's lot from Morrisons (yes same store again). 36 lobelia (6 x 6 packs), 12 Pansies and 6 "Plugs" of Yellow baby tomatoes - It's not as though I've not got time to look after them.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2020)

Lexi 0 - 1 Shampoo & Blow Dry

Match summary: dirty and smelly cat now squeaky clean despite protestations of a professional foul at the referee.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> When she came back last night she tucked into Tuna & her usual Asda jelly food, tried her with Pate & eggs, but not having it, think we'll be going back to the vets tomorrow. But just heard that she has left a deposit in the bath, so at least something is going through



It's probably the meds wearing off, so I'd still give blitzing her food a try if her mouth is sore. But as you say, at least the system isn't clogged up.  Fingers and paws crossed for Madam. Please give her gentle head rubs from me xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Apr 2020)

Making a "house" out of a carboard box with Beautiful Daughter. I keep getting into trouble for drawing steampunk details.


----------



## tyred (3 Apr 2020)

Work over for another week 

Can look foward to a hugely exciting weekend sitting on a chair on my own looking out the window with the occasional wander down the road to avoid seizing up.

Pass me the valium (from two metres away and disinfect your hands first).


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2020)

tyred said:


> Work over for another week
> 
> Can look foward to a hugely exciting weekend sitting on a chair on my own looking out the window with the occasional wander down the road to avoid seizing up.
> 
> Pass me the valium (from two metres away and disinfect your hands first).



I can trebuchet some art supplies over xxx


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2020)

Oh, my cherry tomatoes have germinated! 

The tardy laggards from my first sowing are now the salad tomatoes and the pointy peppers. Lexi knocked over the seed plugs when I was sowing the salad tomatoes, so fook knows where they are in the plug.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Early symptoms of cow roamer virus there.



It is alright they have herd immunity


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Problem with water is it flows to the lowest point, I once took up a full oak floor only to find the leak in another room. Are you sure it's the pipes & not the waste that's leaking?


Yes ! It could be . Although I can't find it I'm glad that it doesn't seem to be from the shower unit which I fitted last year. There is a wooden joist running 2 inches parallel to where the leak is showing so I can't reach that area . The waste enters a brick wall and up to that point there is no sign of a leak . I have given up for now and having a rest .


----------



## Phaeton (3 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I have given up for now and having a rest .


I hate water leaks,


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I hate water leaks,


I like leeks though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2020)

250km on lockdown turbo! A triumph of stubborness over boredom.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2020)

Right, it's  time.

I've managed to fix the masking fluid damage on my painting. I ended up having to scrape back the top layer of paper back with a razor blade, and then re-doing that section. It's not perfect, but unless you know where to look, it'll pass muster.


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 Apr 2020)

My komodo Dragon chillies have already started to fruit, I overwintered last years plants (3) they are to hot to eat, I dry them, grind them and put in a pepper mill to add to dishes, by crikey they are hot, nearly as hot as some Bhut Jaloki I grew a few years ago, they made people cry (just a slither)


----------



## Phaeton (3 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I like leeks though.


I like them for a few weeks then go off them, usually before I admit it to the wife I've gone off them


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2020)

I have a  and a chocolate biskit.

Might I say, that the Tesco own brand choccy digestives are rather fine. And they're half the price of the big brand. Kerching!


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, it's  time.



I'll raise you 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷

Just back from an hours wait at the pharmacy for tablets that my neighbour needs. It must be so stressful for them (i.e. those having to self isolate due to health). The pharmacy wouldn't pick up the phone all day, and didn't deliver as promised.


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 Apr 2020)

I will see you... gin and tonic, 
must be so frustrating going to the pharmacy, and stressful for your neighbors, one of mine is over 70 and had heart surgery last year (emergency!!!) even his children dare not come close.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a chocolate biskit.
> 
> Might I say, that the Tesco own brand choccy digestives are rather fine. And they're half the price of the big brand. Kerching!


Same price as McVities digestives now Tesco's are selling those at half price.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Same price as McVities digestives now Tesco's are selling those at half price.



Well, I haven't been to Tesco since last Friday, so wouldn't know.

Besides, the packs of the Tescos ones are bigger than the packs of McVities ones, so I still win.


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I will see you... gin and tonic,
> must be so frustrating going to the pharmacy, and stressful for your neighbors, one of mine is over 70 and had heart surgery last year (emergency!!!) even his children dare not come close.



I did spend most of the time chatting to a good friend's son. Known my mate 45 years since primary, but he can't go out due to many health issues. He's only 50.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> I'll raise you 🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷
> 
> Just back from an hours wait at the pharmacy for tablets that my neighbour needs. It must be so stressful for them (i.e. those having to self isolate due to health). The pharmacy wouldn't pick up the phone all day, and didn't deliver as promised.



I think you most definitely deserve that glass of something!


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

I'm on the move again!


----------



## tyred (3 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I can trebuchet some art supplies over xxx



I have things that I can do to keep me occupied but am distinctly under-whelmed and under-motivated. 

Sunny spring evening + spare time should equalbut not tonight or any night for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Ripple (3 Apr 2020)

I am afraid even to dream about it but it looks like I've got whole 2 days off. And it will be this weekend.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm on the move again!
> View attachment 512421
> 
> View attachment 512422


Stop bloody fidgeting.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Stop bloody fidgeting.


Can't help it.


----------



## Speicher (3 Apr 2020)

Please add my Premium Bonds Prizes of £50 to the Mundane News Team total.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2020)

I'm just watching a 1955 film Out of the Clouds on Talking Pictures . It is a bit like Crossroads version of BOAC !  It's nice to see some old aircraft . Rubbish story! The language has also changed a lot .


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2020)

I've spent most of the evening moving our clutter from one side of the back of the lounge to the other, I'm almost ready to start decorating on that side.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2020)

Just had an 8 mile ride to Littleport and back - my usual Parson's Lane loop.

What ruined a nice ride was the plonker in a poncy car who didn't dip his lights while passing me on Black Bank. Instead, he turned on his fog lights so I couldn't see where the feck I was going, blasted on his horn and hurled some rather unprintable terminology through an open window. And judging by the clunking noise, I think something was thrown as well. 

I am much in need of chocolate right now.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can't help it.



What if we glue @classic33 to the ground? 

Then it should be far harder for him to migrate in Brownian Motion. Well, in theory, anyway...


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2020)

Having dropped some shopping off at mum's this afternoon, my sister popped round with my birthday presents - just short of a month late


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> What if we glue @classic33 to the ground?
> 
> Then it should be far harder for him to migrate in Brownian Motion. Well, in theory, anyway...


Not moved since, at least.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2020)

Anyways, I have a and a chocolate brownie.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I have a and a chocolate brownie.


I have mars bars


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> I have mars bars





Keep 'em. Me no likey.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2020)

I'm not enjoying a particularly nasty glass of Shiraz...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> What if we glue @classic33 to the ground?
> 
> Then it should be far harder for him to migrate in Brownian Motion. Well, in theory, anyway...


Migrate, h*ll. He's folding space like a class 3 navigator!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Apr 2020)

I've just heard a joke on the radio. I thought it was quite funny,so here goes.

_I've just seen a film about life on a tea plantation. It was rated PG._

I suppose some of you have heard it before,but i haven't so there!.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2020)

Happy 31st Wedding Anniversary to MrsPete and I. 

🥂 🎉 🥂


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Happy 31st Wedding Anniversary to MrsPete and I.
> 
> 🥂 🎉 🥂



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiy1llB-ow


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Happy 31st Wedding Anniversary to MrsPete and I.
> 
> 🥂 🎉 🥂


_"On the 31st anniversary of your marriage you would have been married for 11,315 days or 271,560 hours or 16,293,600 minutes which is over 977 million seconds!"_

Hope you enjoyed each and every one.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Happy 31st Wedding Anniversary to MrsPete and I.
> 
> 🥂 🎉 🥂



I'll raise a  in your honour. Happy anniversary xxx


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2020)

Right. Time to decamp up the wooden hill to my nice comfortable bed.

Nunnight one and all!


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right. Time to decamp up the wooden hill to my nice comfortable bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all!


Sithi


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll raise a  in your honour. Happy anniversary xxx


Thank you. Me, too 🍵


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> _"On the 31st anniversary of your marriage you would have been married for 11,315 days or 271,560 hours or 16,293,600 minutes which is over 977 million seconds!"_
> 
> Hope you enjoyed each and every one.


Well, most of them..


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Apr 2020)

Morning!

I’m up early with a cuppa. Frankie is sitting with the Fragrant MrsP. 
i had a night if bizarre dreams, I was glad to wake up.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2020)

Morning!
Someone has given me the wrong weather ! 
They promised me a lovely day . It is all grey and horrible !


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2020)

Morning folks, bike ride this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Morning!
> 
> I’m up early with a cuppa. Frankie is sitting with the Fragrant MrsP.
> i had a night if bizarre dreams, I was glad to wake up.


I was going to ask . Who is responsible for what dreams you watch in the night ?
Whoever it is was was having a good laugh last night . I was terrified! They only had me climbing up very tall flimsy structures to repair them.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2020)

I've got sea mist and I'm nowhere near the sea !


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> i had a night if bizarre dreams, I was glad to wake up.





Illaveago said:


> Who is responsible for what dreams you watch in the night ?
> Whoever it is was was having a good laugh last night .


Seems to have been a night of weird dreams. Me too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've got sea mist and I'm nowhere near the sea !


Be an optimist and believe the sun will burn off the clouds. 

It's all rather sunny here so you might manage to catch us up.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Apr 2020)

There’s no currant bun here this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2020)

Ventnor on the Isle of Wight have also got my weather !
Must be localised !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> There’s no currant bun here this morning.


Is it out of date ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2020)

Good morning. I overslept a bit: probably because I stayed up too late.


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Seems to have been a night of weird dreams. Me too.



A nights sleep would be nice, I'm not getting a lot of them lately.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2020)

It was quite interesting watching that film last night. Seeing the old aeroplanes , Boeing Strato cruiser, Lockheed Constellation, and Vickers Viscount along with their vast number of passengers, 40 to 50 max .


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> There’s no currant bun here this morning.



It's well and truly planted over Wellingborough and I am not out riding ☹️.

Either way at least I am being safe .

Gardening jobs for us today along with some turbo riding .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It's well and truly planted over Wellingborough and I am not out riding ☹.
> 
> Either way at least I am being safe .
> 
> Gardening jobs for us today along with some turbo riding .


Do you need the Ktel rotorvator cycle attachment so you can cycle whilst gardening ?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Do you need the Ktel rotorvator cycle attachment so you can cycle whilst gardening ?


No thanks that sounds like hard work


----------



## Jenkins (4 Apr 2020)

From a cold and very misty Felixstowe. At work drinking the first coffee of the day.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> From a cold and very misty Felixstowe. At work drinking the first coffee of the day.


Have you got sea mist too ?


----------



## Jenkins (4 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Have you got sea mist too ?


Oh yes - hopefully it'll hang around and put the day trippers off.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Apr 2020)

Oops, I spoke too soon - it's all hazed over now. 

3 mugs of tea and one coffee dispensed with. Bed stripped and a load of laundry done.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2020)

Back from shopping.. I survived 👍🏼


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Apr 2020)

Oh well, the Houses of Poorlierment have disappeared from view behind the haze. Just like real life!


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Apr 2020)

Lovely morning, wife in bed, had my m&s orange marmalade hot X buns and now enjoying a summer berries fruit tea courtesy of Tetley 
I know I should be happy that I am still going to work but a weekend off is very welcome at the moment.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Apr 2020)

Not misty with me but the clouds are a bit low on the hill tops so cannot see if the snow has gone yet.
This pandemic has flushed out a lot of nasty people but probably all over the country there are good stories.
At last after 5 years of locums we have a more permanent GP who has been as a locum and is one of the few good ones. He is German and came to southern England by boat, hired a car and drove his wife with 2 children and 2 dogs to Glasgow. West Coast Motors our local bus company sent a bus specially to Glasgow which took them to Oban and they then transferred to a fast RIB which took them the rest of the way. Kudos for them helping the community who hopefully will not forget the generosity.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Apr 2020)

I went out again.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I went out again.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Apr 2020)

Our nearest neighbours house . Hasn't been seen for about two years, unsurprising since he is in prison because he murdered someone


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Our nearest neighbours house . Hasn't been seen for about two years, unsurprising since he is in prison because he murdered someone



The idyllic French coutryside eh?


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Apr 2020)

Got up very late, I too didnt sleep well, I just couldnt switch off, probably going out for 10 or more, no more than 15, just need to clear my head


----------



## Phaeton (4 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Our nearest neighbours house . Hasn't been seen for about two years, unsurprising since he is in prison because he murdered someone
> View attachment 512492


Did he take the house with him if it hasn't been there for 2 years


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Apr 2020)

I will shortly be making kedgeree for lunch. This will be done using ;

Wild salmon fillet, 
Rice, 
1 chopped onion, 
4 Burford Brown eggs, 
Frozen peas, 
Fresh chilli, 
Fresh coriander, 
Two Bay leaves, 
Ground coriander, 
Ground cumin, 
Ground turmeric. 

OOh, and the juice and zest of a lime.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Did he take the house with him if it hasn't been there for 2 years


Oooh get you, bit of a stickler for the grammar are we ? Oops North (ish).


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


>



Ahhh, my eyes and ears! Make it stop.....


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Apr 2020)

I’m eating cake.


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m eating cake.


I'm not.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I went out again.


Were you alight ?


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Were you alight ?


I did alight my bike when got home, yes.😙


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Apr 2020)

That "wild" salmon. If you kill them before cooking they are not as wild.
Just back from 13 miles down the track and along the sea front, a few walkers out getting their daily exercise in, no groups, unless family units.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Apr 2020)

Just so you can see how near the sea I am


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2020)

I got a little 50 mile ride in this morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Apr 2020)

Cold and rainy here, 2C and windy.
I shall call the Weather Service,
and see if they can send a person out to fix it.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> View attachment 512520
> 
> 
> Just so you can see how near the sea I am


Ooo, it's over thirty years since I was there, but is Newsons on the quayside still trading? Loved the shop and always came away with a bargain.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Apr 2020)

I’m browsing the internet, but keep dosing off.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Apr 2020)

Newsons are still trading ( I hope) they are no longer on the quay, they have moved the shop into Strand street (2 years IIRC)


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2020)

I keep wanting a quiet day, but lockdown, my arse... I've never been busier!!!  I've only just sat down with a  and a biskit.

Anyways, there is a venison casserole simmering away in the crock pot for tonight. I'll be doing that with mashed tatties, baby carrots and the last of the spouts spRouts.

A former neighbour used to call them spouts, and it kind of stuck.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Apr 2020)

Venison casserole!!! thats a bit dear is it not, (deer)


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Venison casserole!!! thats a bit dear is it not, (deer)





Fear not, it's a Reynard Yellow Sticker Special 

Failing that, there's always the Muntjac buck who keeps eating my roses. One day he *WILL* end up in my crock pot...


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2020)

Anyways, am taking part in a photography challenge run by a cat show friend on the Book of Faces. Other than the odd sundry shot, it's a while since I've really applied myself to anything other than cat photography. Today's theme was flowers:


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Apr 2020)

I'm now in shorts and tee-shirt. When the sun wheels round to the west and if I don't completely shut the curtains, it really heats up in my living room. It's currently 26.9 degrees. This is deemed too hot for a turbo session. 1st turbo-free day since lockdown.

So, anyway, the haze disappeared and the houses of parliament reappeared.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Newsons are still trading ( I hope) they are no longer on the quay, they have moved the shop into Strand street (2 years IIRC)


Ah, that's good to hear thanks. Pity about the move to Strand St. Understandable I guess, but a lot of the joy of each visit was the character of the building itself... and its location of course.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Apr 2020)

Fantastic location right by the marina, you will not recognise it now, lots of wine bars and restaurants (all sadly closed) the quay has a pontoon system now and lots of boats are moored up, plans are afoot to develop Newsons old building up towards the Steam packet into a hotel and retail units, if that ever happens!!


----------



## tyred (4 Apr 2020)

I usually try to eat reasonably healthy but tonight I made pie and chips for tea. Very nice it was too


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Apr 2020)

Macaroni cheese and salad tonight. Yummy 😋.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2020)

Work contract arrived, and signed. 

Will post it back on Monday.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2020)

Bedding plants planted. Tomatoes and lettuce re-potted from their 'plugs'.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2020)

I'm on the move again!




Where will I appear next?


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2020)

tyred said:


> I usually try to eat reasonably healthy but tonight I made pie and chips for tea. Very nice it was too



I did us fish and chips, my Good Lady had peas and I had beans.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2020)

I had alphabet soup, plus the aforementioned venison casserole, garlic mash, steamed sprouts and baby carrots


----------



## Jenkins (4 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m browsing the internet, but *keep dosing off*.


That happened to me when I got home from work this afternoon. I put it down to the strenuous effort I put into eating a chocolate bar.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2020)

My neighbour asked me if I wanted a bike !
Now how could I refuse !


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Apr 2020)

I can see the future!  I predict (with high certainty) that the world's major dictionaries will have added the phrase "social distancing" within a year.

[edit] ... and "self-isolation".


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2020)

Bed for me. Nunnight.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Apr 2020)

Tata all!


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Tata all!


Going somewhere?


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Bed for me. Nunnight.


Sithi


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Apr 2020)

https://www.sadanduseless.com/recre...LO1U-jvmezVeET0NZt4KJvU#.XoT2puXRU28.facebook

Enjoy!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (5 Apr 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/kPlR9n_6uas


Apologies if it's already been posted.

Regards,

--- Victor.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Apr 2020)

Being and early bird, being Sunday and having the TV to myself, I thought I’d start my newly acquired Babylon 5. So I am currently watching the first episode, The Gathering, as I type this (I’m 32 minutes into the episode).

I’ve already spotted two Star Trek actors which is positive. The aliens all look great. But I am struggling with the writing. The story is a little underwhelming and the dialogue atrocious (sorry, @Reynard ). I will stick with it as pilot episodes are usually bad. I do see the potential. I’m hoping this episode improves and the next couple are much better written and more engaging.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2020)

Morning. I have tea. 
the Fragrant MrsP is going to run a virtual half marathon today.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, it looks a beautiful morning out there, having rode yesterday I'm back to the decorating this morning, I've got to empty and move our big cabinet.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2020)

Morning.
It is nice and sunny outside. I've just made  and now looking out of the window .
I'm aching from yesterday's self isolation !


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2020)

Such a glorious start to the day here so out doing a 30 minute turbo session complete with a🍵 .

More gardening duties today


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Apr 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Being and early bird, being Sunday and having the TV to myself, I thought I’d start my newly acquired Babylon 5. So I am currently watching the first episode, The Gathering, as I type this (I’m 32 minutes into the episode).
> 
> I’ve already spotted two Star Trek actors which is positive. The aliens all look great. But I am struggling with the writing. The story is a little underwhelming and the dialogue atrocious (sorry, @Reynard ). I will stick with it as pilot episodes are usually bad. I do see the potential. I’m hoping this episode improves and the next couple are much better written and more engaging.


Yeah, you will need to persist a little. In my rewatching I've found the dialogue to be ... of its time! But the same could be said of ST of that vintage too. What you will find is you begin to warm to the characters and that the storylines and running themes and threads develop more richness. Hopefully!


----------



## Kryton521 (5 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Day is looking good, even better for having won £30 on lottery! Woo Hoo! Few more like that and I can afford to buy some tools to service my bike!


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Apr 2020)

Lovely sunny day here, wife is up we're going to have a little bike ride in a bit but it will only be next village loop.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Apr 2020)

Why won't my Stihl strimmer start. It has got fuel in it , what more does the ungrateful contraption want ?


----------



## Phaeton (5 Apr 2020)

Wow haven't been up this late in a morning for a long time


----------



## Phaeton (5 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Why won't my Stihl strimmer start. It has got fuel in it , what more does the ungrateful contraption want ?


Has it got a spark?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2020)

Yes ! Check for a spark first and then see if petrol is getting through .
Sometimes if a petrol engine hasn't been run for a long time gunge can form in the carburettor .


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 Apr 2020)

I had this issue with my Stihl chainsaw, after non use for a while, it was flooded, try taking out the spark plug and pulling the cord 10 times without it in, then try with, no choke, good luck.

Edit.... I flooded it


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2020)

I am in a bit of a grumpy mood .
It is sunny out and it would be nice to go for a ride. My conscience is saying that I should stay in to be on the safe side . I have an exercise bike but find that it is boring ! Part of the fun I find in cycling is freewheeling . I tried that on the exercise bike and almost went over the handlebars. 
I'm also grumpy with the weather peeps. They seem to be getting things wrong a lot more now . Today they said that there will be a weather front moving in later today . It looks like there is grey cloud already moving in from the West.
Rant over ! I think In will go outside now whilst there is still some sunshine .


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2020)

Anyone near Brackley, around 16:28:17.1	
approximately, yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2020)

Well that's enough exercise for me today ! Up and down the stairs more than 4 times already !
I know that for some people this may be difficult .

Especially if they live in a bungalow !


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I am in a bit of a grumpy mood .
> It is sunny out and it would be nice to go for a ride. My conscience is saying that I should stay in to be on the safe side . I have an exercise bike but find that it is boring ! Part of the fun I find in cycling is freewheeling . I tried that on the exercise bike and almost went over the handlebars.
> I'm also grumpy with the weather peeps. They seem to be getting things wrong a lot more now . Today they said that there will be a weather front moving in later today . It looks like there is grey cloud already moving in from the West.
> Rant over ! I think In will go outside now whilst there is still some sunshine .


Yes some stonking weather coming up, but i am staying put, you never know do you?
The irony is most of my cycling this year has been in either freezing or really windy conditions (those stormy weekends feel like years ago?). Need to get the turbo set up pronto, the old legs are going into sedentary phase. Plenty of nice long roads and tracks ahead of us later in the year


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Apr 2020)

There was a pip in my seedless tangerine, this morning..
If I was allowed out, I'd take it to Trading Standards!!


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 Apr 2020)

Just seen this on faceache, made me laugh.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2020)

I went out for a ride.

I'm back now.

It's really quiet, even the Autobahns are empty.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I had this issue with my Stihl chainsaw, after non use for a while, it was flooded, try taking out the spark plug and pulling the cord 10 times without it in, then try with, no choke, good luck.
> 
> Edit.... I flooded it


Success it started and ran just fine. Now there is another problem which is taxing my brain cell . I have forgotten how to replace the cutter string


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2020)

If agora means marketplace, then I appear to have both claustrophobia and agoraphobia at the same time. I never knew that was possible.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2020)

Beautiful Wife has announced that Aldi was selling "British foods" yesterday. 
She bought some ginger jam.

She told me this _after _I'd finished my breakfast...


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Wife has announced that Aldi was selling "British foods" yesterday.
> She bought some ginger jam.
> 
> She told me this _after _I'd finished my breakfast...


Rationing!!


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Apr 2020)

Contemplating abandoning the strimmer idea and go for an exciting ride instead . 






Or l could encourage the dogs in their desire to tear one of the cats apart...decisions , decisions !!


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Wife has announced that Aldi was selling "British foods" yesterday.
> She bought some ginger jam.
> 
> She told me this _after _I'd finished my breakfast...


Have seconds !


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Have seconds !



I'll be even more hobbit shaped if I do that...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2020)

So I went out for a ride on the basis that I need the exercise, positive endorphins, et, c and it would make me more alert and awake and fresh for the rest of the day...

Now I'm bushed.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Apr 2020)

Me too, so l'm sitting near my bike enjoying the sun although the wind is slightly chilly.Three of the four dogs are asleep next to me. I don't think l can put up with much more excitement.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2020)

Lawns cut , moss raked , cake cooked and cooling time for a🍵


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 Apr 2020)

Just for you @IaninSheffield, this mornings ride, I had to turn back and use another route, I was going to go around Douglas Head on the way home, however the winds were so strong I couldn't stay in the centre of the road, the cliffs were getting too close!


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2020)

I’ve been out, came back in, went out again, now back in having a cuppa


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 Apr 2020)

Going in the garden for an hour or two, grass to cut and beds to get ready


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2020)

This just arrived:






The doorbell rang and I couldn't figure who it was so I went downstairs and a lady handed this to me: "The Bürgerstiftung (Lit: "Citizens foundation", or "Civic foundation") is giving these out to younger children because we realise it must be really boring being stuck at home all day."

It contains a craft set to make some unicorns and a bubble toy for Beautiful Daughter. There was no charge; it's a free gift. It was delivered because we are registered here and Beautiful Daughter goes to Kindergarten, and someone decided it would be a nice idea.

There are at a couple of hundred children of kindergarten age in our village alone, and a heck of a lot more in the rest of the town they serve. It's also clearly ordered from a shop in the village, which means a local shop had a bulk order at a time they desperately need some income.

They could have ordered it online from a wholesaler, but they didn't.

They could have said "only German families", but they didn't.

Many of you know I'm a grumpy old cynic, but I will happily admit to getting a bit emotional about this...


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2020)

0C here this morning. Sunny though. The dogs are restless, I have no idea why.
In other news, I got some chestnuts at the store the other day. First time I have seen chestnuts for sale in the last 50 years.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Apr 2020)

I've cleaned out the guttering on the house this morning. 

Now, watching the Tour of Flanders being raced virtually on BKool - I'm watching 'live' on GCN Racing on YouTube. The BKool system stream is periodically freezing, but the GCN commentator accepts this is a new way of doing things and is just getting on with it. Good for him! Van Aert, De Gendt, Evenepoel, Lampaert plus many others racing (apologies for my spelling of names).


----------



## Phaeton (5 Apr 2020)

So how does this work, do they have to have identical trainers? how does drafting work,


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> So how does this work, do they have to have identical trainers? how does drafting work,


I don't know, but I very much doubt they all have the same trainer. Drafting probably works same as on Zwift. The riders are working the same as in a real life race.

Unfortunately, I can't tell you any more as I've given up - the BKool stream is freezing and glitching so often I've lost patience. So now, I'm watching how Hank did on his 24 hour Zwift ride on GCN.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2020)

Spent the morning on the continuation of the Great Annual Elderberry Cull.

Had a very fine lunch of a ham sandwich, two  and a wedge of Manchego cheese with fresh figs and a pear. 

Now spending an afternoon simply chillaxing. Haven't done that for a while and it feels good.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> This just arrived:
> 
> View attachment 512736
> 
> ...



Oh, that's a really lovely thing for the local council to have done. A win-win for everyone involved. 

I think it's now that we realise that it are the little moments and unexpected gestures that matter so very much.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photo challenge is yellow.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Apr 2020)

How the lockdown is having effect locally. This is Sea Road in Felixstowe which runs parallel with th prom at 13:15 today. On any other Sunday in this sort of weather you wouldn't find a parking space for love or money




And this is the other end of the prom. Two weeks ago this was solid with walkers, joggers, etc


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 Apr 2020)

Could be a full moon, I believe you have a Super moon coming within the next 2 days, my dogs are useless when its full moon time



Gravity Aided said:


> 0C here this morning. Sunny though. The dogs are restless, I have no idea why.
> In other news, I got some chestnuts at the store the other day. First time I have seen chestnuts for sale in the last 50 years.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2020)

I've been outside being blown around by the wind trying to fix up the bike I was given yesterday . I cleaned up the rusty forks and chain . The gears wouldn't change . I thought the cables were rusted but it was the mechs that were are fault . After freeing them up with 3in1 and manually moving them they were all working . I pumped up the tyres and tried riding it up my garden . My first ride since my crash .


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2020)

I am in dire need of some chocolate.

Off to raid my stash...


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Being and early bird, being Sunday and having the TV to myself, I thought I’d start my newly acquired Babylon 5. So I am currently watching the first episode, The Gathering, as I type this (I’m 32 minutes into the episode).
> 
> I’ve already spotted two Star Trek actors which is positive. The aliens all look great. But I am struggling with the writing. The story is a little underwhelming and the dialogue atrocious (sorry, @Reynard ). I will stick with it as pilot episodes are usually bad. I do see the potential. I’m hoping this episode improves and the next couple are much better written and more engaging.



Bear with it. It's worth that early pain, really.

The pilot is pretty pants when you compare it to the series, and I'll be the first to admit that, but do watch it carefully, because it does lay in a fair bit of groundwork. This is one of the things you get with Babylon 5 that you *don't* get with Trek; because it was conceived from the get-go as a novel for TV, it's just like getting stuck into an epic like Lord of the Rings or The Wheel of Time. What seems like a throwaway line from one of the characters can then hold great weight several episodes or more further down the line.

Without spoilering you, there is a bit almost at the end of the pilot which starts a very important plot thread that extends all the way to the end of season 3, ending in probably one of the best ever episodes of the entire story arc.

One thing that is great about Babylon 5 is that many of the actors are from a stage rather than TV background, and it really adds a refreshing dimension to the whole watching experience. I usually play "spot the B5 actor" while watching Trek. There are about fifty who have done both to look out for. 

And lastly, to quote Ambassador G'kar from the episode "Mind War": Let me pass on to you the one thing I've learned about this place. No one here is exactly what he appears. Not Mollari, not Delenn, not Sinclair, and not me.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2020)

I fancy some chocolate but I ate all my chocolate buttons yesterday.
I’ll probably have cake instead, or maybe some Wine Gums that I just remembered we have. I like Wine Gums.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2020)

Facebook has gone *phut*


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Facebook has gone *phut*


Oh dear. How sad. What a shame. Never mind.


----------



## Ripple (5 Apr 2020)

I found Haagen-Dazs Salted Caramel ice cream in a freezer. Bliss. 
I also discovered Belgian Chocolate cheesecake in the freezer - that's a bliss for the future. Unless I will forget about it again.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2020)

Time to go feed the furry girls.

Then it's time to feed me.


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 Apr 2020)

Just found our hedghog in the garden, very thin and shaking, I rescued him/her last year after i trod on her/him, now in the house having a warm by the fire and dinner of cat food (pouches) and a drink of water.
I only bought the cat food to make sure a good meal was had, he/she has been hibernating under the wood store, I may have disturbed earlier ( I did)


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just for you @IaninSheffield, this mornings ride, I had to turn back and use another route, I was going to go around Douglas Head on the way home, however the winds were so strong I couldn't stay in the centre of the road, the cliffs were getting too close!


Oh, wow! Thank you so much ... and for risking life and limb!
Still recognisably 'Big D' (as we affectionately used to call it) but as you mentioned earlier, some distinct changes too. Thank you 👍.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Apr 2020)

Not only does a watched pot never boil, but a freshly made jar of marmalade never cools .
Spotted some limes on yellow sticker on Friday so today was my first shot at lime marmalade. My patience is now being tested by the desire to get stuck in!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2020)

We have just had some tinned runes and price .
The runes were nice but the Taste Goes Low Fat price were 'orrible! The price were crunchy and it was more like crunchy noodle soup .


----------



## Hugh Manatee (5 Apr 2020)

I am hoping that epoxy resin is strong enough to glue my cycling shoe back together. I'll give it overnight and hope for the best!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Being and early bird, being Sunday and having the TV to myself, I thought I’d start my newly acquired Babylon 5. So I am currently watching the first episode, The Gathering, as I type this (I’m 32 minutes into the episode).
> 
> I’ve already spotted two Star Trek actors which is positive. The aliens all look great. But I am struggling with the writing. The story is a little underwhelming and the dialogue atrocious (sorry, @Reynard ). I will stick with it as pilot episodes are usually bad. I do see the potential. I’m hoping this episode improves and the next couple are much better written and more engaging.



Agreed on both counts re: the pilot: it generally gets into its stride later although there are occasionally points where dialogue stumbles in later episodes it improves. Many more likeable and interesting characters gradually turn up as the first series progresses.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2020)

I’ve never heard of Babylon5 is it a Star Trek thing?


----------



## mudsticks (5 Apr 2020)

Not in the slightest bit mundane, fascinating in fact, just found my maternal grandmother's diaries detailing every single day from 1946 -1976.
Just a few lines entered each day, as a busy life. 

Never seen them before. 
Ideal nostalgic 'lockdown reafing' 

Recipes too 

She and my grandpa were market gardeners in the North. 

Would probs laugh at my southern softie ways now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve never heard of Babylon5 is it a Star Trek thing?



Uh, oh...

Babylon5/Star Trek is a bit like Apple/Windows...


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Uh, oh...
> 
> Babylon5/Star Trek is a bit like Apple/Windows...


So, Star Trek is better then?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Not in the slightest bit mundane, fascinating in fact, just found my maternal grandmother's diaries detailing every single day from 1946 -1976.
> Just a few lines entered each day, as a busy life.
> 
> Never seen them before.
> ...



My mum showed me my Grandpa's diaries when I was last in the UK. He lived in Sheffield and was a keen cyclist. Bearing in mind that this was the 1930's and most bikes were single speed and made of tubes that we'd now think too heavy for making scaffolding, each week from his teenage years has an entry like "Rode to Hope Valley" or "Mum and Dad took train to Manchester: cycled over to meet them." Makes me feel a right loafer.

More poignantly it's clear he didn't want to take over the family saw making business and always wanted to look after people... Funny how things turn out.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Apr 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I am hoping that epoxy resin is strong enough to glue my cycling shoe back together. I'll give it overnight and hope for the best!
> 
> View attachment 512860



That weight you’ve glued to the shoe may not be optimal for running.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Apr 2020)

Formula 1 e-sports on TV. Even more boring than the real thing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> So, Star Trek is better then?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I am hoping that epoxy resin is strong enough to glue my cycling shoe back together. I'll give it overnight and hope for the best!
> 
> View attachment 512860


I would have thought contact adhesive or Sikaflex or Tiger Seal would have been better. Sikaflex and Tiger Seal are the types of material used to bond windscreens into cars .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


>



Is that your virus protection suit for the shopping?


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2020)

Cheers


A year ago. Cc'ers MTB weekend.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Apr 2020)

Around about now, Agnes Obel should have been starting her set at Cambridge Corn Exchange and I should be in seat XK10 enjoying it


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve never heard of Babylon5 is it a Star Trek thing?



No


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Is that your virus protection suit for the shopping?



Yes


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> So, Star Trek is better then?



No


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2020)

Sorry, I've gone all Ambassador Kosh.

Anyways, I have put my green wheelie bin out - due to the Easter hols, it's being emptied a day early.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Apr 2020)

I didn’t have Wine Gums in the end, I had cake, and a peanut butter sandwich .


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> No


Certain?
https://b5books.com/the-star-trek-ds9-vs-babylon-5-controversy/


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Certain?
> https://b5books.com/the-star-trek-ds9-vs-babylon-5-controversy/



Absofragginlutely dammit!


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Has it got a spark?


You can't start a fire without a spark...


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> You can't start a fire without a spark...


Not true!!
"Lofty" Wiseman had a homemade mix that allowed you to start a fire with a few drops of battery acid.

Potassium Permanganate & glycerin will start one on their own, when done correctly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not true!!
> "Lofty" Wiseman had a homemade mix that allowed you to start a fire with a few drops of battery acid.
> 
> Potassium Permanganate & glycerin will start one on their own, when done correctly.


You can't start a fire without a bright spark, then.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

Going to finish my  and toddle off to bed.

I have ordered a good night's sleep. Hopefully this particular order will be better than the last two.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve never heard of Babylon5 is it a Star Trek thing?






Reynard said:


> No





classic33 said:


> Certain?
> https://b5books.com/the-star-trek-ds9-vs-babylon-5-controversy/



According to that, Star trek (DS9)_ is a Babylon 5 thing_.


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> According to that, Star trek (DS9)_ is a Babylon 5 thing_.


No-one ever told you about poking a lion through the cage bars with a short stick?


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not true!!
> "Lofty" Wiseman had a homemade mix that allowed you to start a fire with a few drops of battery acid.
> 
> Potassium Permanganate & glycerin will start one on their own, when done correctly.



WOW! That’s jogged a memory! Used to mix those two in a bit of kitchen foil and make mini bombs and put them in my Corgi cars! What larks!

Strange thing though, I don’t recall how I learnt how to do that.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2020)

Good morning people, a tad damp here this morning, today I'm mostly stripping wallpaper.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Apr 2020)

Morning. It is wetter than a pile of wet ones in a puddle of wetness out there today.

I have tea and Winnie by my side.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2020)

Second job of the day included getting the mop bucket 

All sorted now though so 🍵 going down .

Just about mizzling here .

Please stay in today 🙏


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Apr 2020)

Daylight Savings ended in The Land of Down Under yesterday, now I have that slight jetlagged feeling that always follows it.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2020)

Morning.
It looks like we had a bit of rain in the night but not much as there aren't any puddles around . It was grey out when I first looked out but I can see some bits of blue sky now .


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Apr 2020)

Just back from a mad half hour with the dogs ( can't really call it a walk , more a riot) . A bit overcast this morning, cool but not cold . Good weather for a ride .....err, botheration !


----------



## Phaeton (6 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> WOW! That’s jogged a memory! Used to mix those two in a bit of kitchen foil and make mini bombs and put them in my Corgi cars! What larks!
> 
> Strange thing though, I don’t recall how I learnt how to do that.


Probably Jack Hargreaves on How! back when they made proper programs


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Apr 2020)

My porridge was a bit too runny this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> My porridge was a bit too runny this morning.


That's not good 

A Robin is sitting on my handlebars  whilst the rest of the bike is undercover.


----------



## tyred (6 Apr 2020)

It is always a good idea to have a spare pair of glasses. I was able to wear the spares so that I could see what I was doing when carrying out a repair of my main specs


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Apr 2020)

Nice and sunny here, not riding until later maybe, going to Tesco shortly


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Probably Jack Hargreaves on How! back when they made proper programs


Possibly, but wouldn't it have been more likely to be Jon Miller? Didn't he tend to do the more sciency bits? Or Fred - he often seemed to draw the short straw if something was likely to 'explode'?
You're right though, How was definitely a 'proper' programme. Happy days.


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Apr 2020)

tyred said:


> It is always a good idea to have a spare pair of glasses. I was able to wear the spares so that I could see what I was doing when carrying out a repair of my main specs


I need 1.5 for reading, however I have a pair of 3.5 for really close detail work, I dont half bump into things if I dont take them off straight away


----------



## Phaeton (6 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Nice and sunny here, not riding until later maybe, going to Tesco shortly


Stay safe I think they are the most dangerous places at the moment


----------



## Jenkins (6 Apr 2020)

Flat, grey day here, no rain so far.
Woke up an hour after I was supposed to be starting my working from home shift so I'll have to put in an extra hour at the end of the afternoon 
First coffee drunk, breakfast next.


biggs682 said:


> <snip>
> Please stay in today 🙏


Your wish is my command. I plan on changing the handlebars on one of the bikes and doing basic chain cleaning on others so most of the day will be spent in the shed.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2020)

Thanks @Jenkins 

Right the sun is shining here now


----------



## Ripple (6 Apr 2020)

There are 3 phones on my desk at work. One of them suddenly decided to ring. Ok, not no.1 ... not no.2 ... ermmm ... not no.3 ... 
Wtf...
And it sounds strange - like it's somewhere underground.
Finally I found phone no.4 which for some reason has been deported on the floor and hidden among countless cables.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> No


Whatever.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Absofragginlutely dammit!


Dream on.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2020)

Ripple said:


> There are 3 phones on my desk at work. One of them suddenly decided to ring. Ok, not no.1 ... not no.2 ... ermmm ... not no.3 ...
> Wtf...
> And it sounds strange - like it's somewhere underground.
> Finally I found phone no.4 which for some reason has been deported on the floor and hidden among countless cables.


That's the emergency phone. Don't touch it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> No-one ever told you about poking a lion through the cage bars with a short stick?


One advantage of living half a continent away from most people here...


----------



## Phaeton (6 Apr 2020)

Survived Tesco's it was a 'nicer' experience than last time, far less people, so keeping distance was easier, but when I came out there must have been 30 people queuing to get in.


----------



## Ripple (6 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's the emergency phone. Don't touch it.





I must answer any phone call. I am the only one person in a large 5 story building. We do communicate via radios but private things are sorted via phone calls. And that was a call from security supervisor.


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Apr 2020)

back from Tesco, just a 200 yard queue, let the hedgehog go in the shrubbery at the back of the house (it backs onto a large park)


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's the emergency phone. Don't touch it.


The Bat Phone ???????


----------



## Phaeton (6 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> back from Tesco, just a 200 yard queue, let the hedgehog go in the shrubbery at the back of the house (it backs onto a large park)


You bought a Hedgehog at Tesco's how long have they been selling those?


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Apr 2020)

I went out earlier, then I came back, I had lunch. I think I might go and dig up a tree.


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Stay safe I think they are the most dangerous places at the moment



It was very civilised, the older folk were bought to the front of the queue by the trolley collectors, some looked to infirm to wait in the 200 yard queue


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Apr 2020)

As so many people are staying at home, Admiral insurance have very few people in their call centre. They advised that it could take up to an hour to answer my call. You have to ring up to re-new as you can't amend the policy to re-new on-line, but they ask people to only call within 1-3 days of the renewal date to free up as many people for urgent calls.

So, this morning I called and waited patiently with all the documents open on my laptop.... at just over 50 minutes someone answered, in my panic at someone actually getting to speak to someone I pressed the wrong button on my mobile and cut them off...... Ahhhhh!! 

So having a cup of tea and a jaffa cake before starting again.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> It was very civilised, the older folk were bought to the front of the queue by the trolley collectors, some looked to infirm to wait in the 200 yard queue


I was lucky when I got there nobody was waiting & I walked straight in, young lad wiping down the trolleys before you got one, but when I came out there was well over 20 people waiting, maybe as many as 30, but it was nice to see an old couple who were going to have to walk to the end of the queue (as you say 200M there & then 200M back) being offered a place by a young woman to save them the walk.

I made a point of thanking every member of staff I come in contact (not physically) with, they are doing a great job putting themselves in danger to help the rest of us.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Bear with it. It's worth that early pain, really.
> 
> The pilot is pretty pants when you compare it to the series, and I'll be the first to admit that, but do watch it carefully, because it does lay in a fair bit of groundwork. This is one of the things you get with Babylon 5 that you *don't* get with Trek; because it was conceived from the get-go as a novel for TV, it's just like getting stuck into an epic like Lord of the Rings or The Wheel of Time. What seems like a throwaway line from one of the characters can then hold great weight several episodes or more further down the line.
> 
> ...





Andy in Germany said:


> Agreed on both counts re: the pilot: it generally gets into its stride later although there are occasionally points where dialogue stumbles in later episodes it improves. Many more likeable and interesting characters gradually turn up as the first series progresses.


I shall stick with it then based on your recommendations and expertise. 

It was strange though hearing the distinctive voice of Sub-Commander Tomalok from STTNG (The Enemy, The Defector, Future Imperfect, All Good Things) coming from G'Kar's mouth. 

I didn't get chance to finish the pilot, but will do and proceed to episode 1 onwards.


----------



## Ripple (6 Apr 2020)

I'm watching "Bones".


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Apr 2020)

I am reading this thread!! I may get the bike out in a while and combine a ride with a trip to Marks and sparks


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Apr 2020)

Ripple said:


> I'm watching "Bones".


I enjoyed Bones. It definitely makes forensic anthropology fascinating. The books are even better.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It looks like we had a bit of rain in the night but not much as there aren't any puddles around . It was grey out when I first looked out but I can see some bits of blue sky now .


Hey Mr Blue Sky!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQUlA8Hcv4s


----------



## Phaeton (6 Apr 2020)

Apparently we have rain on the way


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Apr 2020)

The temperature here has just dropped considerably.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

Busy morning of elderberry clippage in the garden.

Now about to go have some lunch.

I'll be heading off to Tesco later. My 92 year old neighbour didn't want me to get his groceries. I'm concerned that he's going out unnecessarily, but what's a girl to do? I can only offer...


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Apr 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> As so many people are staying at home, Admiral insurance have very few people in their call centre. They advised that it could take up to an hour to answer my call. You have to ring up to re-new as you can't amend the policy to re-new on-line, but they ask people to only call within 1-3 days of the renewal date to free up as many people for urgent calls.
> 
> So, this morning I called and waited patiently with all the documents open on my laptop.... at just over 50 minutes someone answered, in my panic at someone actually getting to speak to someone I pressed the wrong button on my mobile and cut them off...... Ahhhhh!!
> 
> So having a cup of tea and a jaffa cake before starting again.


Got fed up holding the second time, Mrs A_T got a cheaper quote with Direct Line on her laptop so Admiral just lost our business... never liked them anyway!


----------



## Phaeton (6 Apr 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Got fed up holding the second time, Mrs A_T got a cheaper quote with Direct Line on her laptop so Admiral just lost our business... never liked them anyway!


Just make sure the barstools don't have you on auto renew


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Apr 2020)

I have pulled down the tree, chopped it up, and I am now having a cuppa, and some mixed nut.


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Apr 2020)

Putting my bib shorts on and heading to Markses, sort of


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Apr 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Got fed up holding the second time, Mrs A_T got a cheaper quote with Direct Line on her laptop so Admiral just lost our business... never liked them anyway!





Phaeton said:


> Just make sure the barstools don't have you on auto renew



I’ve been using Direct Line for a few years now, every year they have been cheaper than the next nearest quotes. Last year the premium only went up by £8. This year it was £30 more, but I had bought a brand new car.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photo challenge is "patterns"







I visited my wood pile to take this. For anyone interested, the timber is ornamental bay.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2020)

Unusual problems crop up now. A care home near Oban have a 6 month old Labrador pup being trained as a companion dog for the ancients. With staff shortages and the general current chaos my daughter in law had in the past offered to look after this pup in emergency. The care home felt that at the moment they could not cope with it so it arrived on her doorstep last week. They already have a very large and boisterous 3 year old Polloywollydoodle or some such make. It is now delighted to have a playmate equally daft and the pair of them are rioting around constantly and driving her mad she says. She swears that they are definitely finally having no more dogs.


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Just make sure the barstools don't have you on auto renew


Sadly the website won't let you unblock auto-renew so have made a note to ring them when they have resumed telephone support to cancel it... it's a sneaky business practice that should be outlawed by the Insurance companies.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Apr 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Sadly the website won't let you unblock auto-renew so have made a note to ring them when they have resumed telephone support to cancel it... it's a sneaky business practice that should be outlawed by the Insurance companies.


100% whole heartily agree, are you paying on CC or Debit, I would contact them & tell them to refuse payment, advise them that you are unable to get through via the phone so need them to block the transaction as they do not have authority to take any funds.


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Apr 2020)

Back from Marks's, nothing I wanted in stock (curry) managed 11 miles for a round trip of 6


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photo challenge is "patterns"
> 
> View attachment 512985
> 
> ...


It's got more shakes than The UAE...


----------



## roadrash (6 Apr 2020)

Rusty and socks catching a few rays.













don't know where they have been but they have both come home with oil on their left leg , in the same spot


----------



## Kryton521 (6 Apr 2020)

I see Geraint Thomas has had a hair cut. He passed me in a very narrow Country lane this morning as I was making my deliveries.

I'll rephrase that before the tiddle takers get a chance: He was on his bike, I was in a van, I pulled into the side to let him pass as it was a very narrow country lane.

Am I the only one who isn't the slightest bit bothered that the Plastic-Dicktator is still ill?


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

I am sharing a piece of Manchego cheese with Poppy. She's not impressed with the figs though.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

Hi ho, hi hi ho, it's off shopping I go...


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Apr 2020)

Good luck


----------



## Archie_tect (6 Apr 2020)

roadrash said:


> Rusty and socks catching a few rays.
> 
> don't know where they have been but they have both come home with oil on their left leg , in the same spot


It's always the way when their chains come off...


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 Apr 2020)

Well my cupboards are looking a lot tidier these days, as I steadily use up all my odds and ends (flapjacks and soda bread this morning), as is my freezer. Oh and I'm listening to Bon Jovi:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZQyVUTcpM4


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

Well, I negotiated Tesco successfully. 

They're now sanitizing the trolleys and have perspex screens and the full works. Stock levels are almost back to normal, but tinned tomatoes, flour and chocolate biscuits are still conspicuous by their absence. Oddly, there's plenty of pasta, baked beans and bog roll on the shelves... 

Got everything I wanted except for tinned tomatoes, and managed to get ham, polish sausage, cooked chicken, avocadoes, fruited teacakes and hot cross buns on yellow sticker.

Also bought some easter gifts - beers for my neighbour, and some bars of thorntons 70% dark for assorted friends, some of whom are self isolating. Those will be hitting the post on Friday.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Apr 2020)

The cake my sister brought round with my birthday bits last Friday claimed that it...




It most certainly doesn't! 🍽🍽🍽🍽


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, I negotiated Tesco successfully.
> 
> They're now sanitizing the trolleys and have perspex screens and the full works. Stock levels are almost back to normal, but tinned tomatoes, flour and chocolate biscuits are still conspicuous by their absence. Oddly, there's plenty of pasta, baked beans and bog roll on the shelves...
> 
> ...


One way system I'm operation?


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> One way system I'm operation?



Yeah, but it's a pain when trying to do the Social Distancing Tango...


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, but it's a pain when trying to do the Social Distancing Tango...


Especially when someone doubles back.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Especially when someone doubles back.



Yes... Reverse gear is very useful  And ducking down an empty aisle.

Although the latter tactic resulted in the odd snaccident...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes... Reverse gear is very useful  And ducking down an empty aisle.
> 
> Although the latter tactic resulted in the odd snaccident...


Just emit a few coughs, then watch the space around you widen..


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The cake my sister brought round with my birthday bits last Friday claimed that it...
> View attachment 513094
> 
> It most certainly doesn't! 🍽🍽🍽🍽



You do know it's 50 calories per mile cycled.  To work that lot off, you'd need to cycle from Jenkins Towers to Casa Reynard near enough...


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes... Reverse gear is very useful  And ducking down an empty aisle.
> 
> Although the latter tactic resulted in the odd snaccident...


One way system not working if you can "duck down an empty aisle".


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Just emit a few coughs, then watch the space around you widen..



Are you sure that's wise, Sir? (said in my best Sergeant Wilson voice)


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> One way system not working if you can "duck down an empty aisle".



Well, no, it isn't.

Damned if you do, damned if you don't...

What's the best choice? Follow the system blindly and come into unnecessary contact with others, or use common sense and walk down an empty aisle?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2020)

I went out to the shops today. Nearest supermarket is Aldi. There was a queue of about 70 people outside in a space of about 70 metres. Not even distantly social distancing distances. So I went on to Lidl, one block further on. Twice the space, half the customers, and no queues anywhere. They had pasta. No idea about bog roll, though.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2020)

On a seriously non-mundane matter, let's all wish Boris (love or hate his politics) a speedy recovery, and that his fiancée, Carrie Symonds remains safe and well..


----------



## Jenkins (6 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> You do know it's 50 calories per mile cycled.  To work that lot off, you'd need to cycle from Jenkins Towers to Casa Reynard near enough...


Approximately 1700 calories based on the nutrition info panel on the pack, so something like 35 miles. Which means that you'd need to supply another cake when I made it to yours to account for the difference


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Approximately 1700 calories based on the nutrition info panel on the pack, so something like 35 miles. Which means that you'd need to supply another cake when I made it to yours to account for the difference


Plus two more for the return journey.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Plus two more for the return journey.


Oh goodness no - I'd get the train from either Ely or Manea (which, by the way, is for some reason pronounced Maena)


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Follow the system, like everyone else!
> Suppose you meet someone coming the other way, who'd had the same idea.



In theory it would work fine if everyone behaved the same. Alas people don't, which introduces that random element.

Trouble is, the system doesn't account for "ditherers" who loiter for ages trying to think about what to choose. It would work perfectly if people had a list and just took what was on the list and moved on.

IMHO better to avoid any sort of unnecessary contact.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Approximately 1700 calories based on the nutrition info panel on the pack, so something like 35 miles. Which means that you'd need to supply another cake when I made it to yours to account for the difference



Oh, I'm sure I can make up the difference. You haven't seen my stash of chocolate!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2020)

I'm having an end of day brandy. I recommend it. Though you'll have to buy your own.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> In theory it would work fine if everyone behaved the same. Alas people don't, which introduces that random element.
> 
> Trouble is, the system doesn't account for "ditherers" who loiter for ages trying to think about what to choose. It would work perfectly if people had a list and just took what was on the list and moved on.
> 
> IMHO better to avoid any sort of unnecessary contact.


You need one of these for your next trip, a snip at only $1,238.80.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm having an end of day brandy. I recommend it. Though you'll have to buy your own.



End of day  here.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> You need one of these for your next trip, a snip at only $1,238.80.
> View attachment 513121



I think a pair of cuban heels and a glittery costume might be more useful, given the Social Distancing Tango that most people are dancing. 

We're all tripping the light fantastic!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> End of day  here.


I've had 5 mugs of tea already today. I needed a change.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I think a pair of cuban heels and a glittery costume might be more useful, given the Social Distancing Tango that most people are dancing.
> 
> We're all tripping the light fantastic!


If you saw that coming in the Door after you, what would you do?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2020)

Ripple said:


> I must answer any phone call. I am the only one person in a large 5 story building. We do communicate via radios but private things are sorted via phone calls. And that was a call from security supervisor.


I'm used to just hollering across the room to my security supervisor, at present.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm having an end of day brandy. I recommend it. Though you'll have to buy your own.


Before I got the gout, I sure used to enjoy that.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2020)

Just remembered, I left some washing on the line while on holiday in 2013.

Wonder if it'll still be there.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've had 5 mugs of tea already today. I needed a change.



Lightweight!!!


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> If you saw that coming in the Door after you, what would you do?



Smile. It would cheer me up no end.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> You do know it's 50 calories per mile cycled.  To work that lot off, you'd need to cycle from Jenkins Towers to Casa Reynard near enough...


Might need to rethink your figures.
_"According to Harvard University, biking at a moderate speed of 12 to 13.9 miles per hour will cause a 155-pound person to burn 298 calories in 30 minutes. At a faster rate of 14 to 15.9 miles per hour, a person of the same weight will burn 372 calories."_


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Oh goodness no - I'd get the train from either Ely or Manea (which, by the way, is for some reason pronounced Maena)



Ely's way closer. You can't get directly to Manea from Casa Reynard - you'd have to divert via Welney or Mepal to get across the Hundred Foot.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2020)

Anyway, bed calls. Nunnight one and all


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2020)

Morning sailors
So far showered , tea brewing , fed the cat had a successful visit to the loo .
Time to pour the tea out and catch up with what's happened overnight .


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, a day of papering and emulsioning beckons.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2020)

Morning .
I may need another  after reading through a lot of your posts trying to catch up .
It is lovely and sunny here with a light frost on the cars .
Yesterday I was trying to get rid of some unwanted photos off our computer . It takes time in finding them and then choosing which one to keep or get rid of . 
In the afternoon I decided to try to find out why the suspension on the new bike wasn't working . That was after I did 3 laps of our back garden on it .


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2020)

Good morning.
Apart from having a cuppa , I’m not sure what else I’m doing today.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Yesterday I was trying to get rid of some unwanted photos off our computer. It takes time in finding them and then choosing which one to keep or get rid of .


You know they are still there, no matter what you do, I've seen it on NCIS


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2020)

I haven’t driven or been in a car for over three weeks.


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Apr 2020)

Fabulous morning, cycle to work was surreal again..just nobody about .


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I haven’t driven or been in a car for over three weeks.




My wife has to pop to the post office today.
She hasn't driven her new car for 3 weeks .
I've put a few hundred miles on it though..


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Apr 2020)

Yesterday afternoon a very large "curtain side" truck (l believe thats the correct description) negotiated its way up the very steep, twisting track which leads to this property. The driver said he had a delivery for me ....who am l to argue ? Anyway l assumed it was horse feed.....how wrong l was.
When he detached one of those portable fork lift truck things from the rear of the lorry l admit l started to wonder what was behind the curtain wall. I have never seen such enormous sacks , four of them each containing hundreds of kg's of fertiliser ! Not however for us but for our neighbour , a kilometre away and up a similar steep , narrow and twisting unmade road. 
How that driver turned the vehicle round is another story and was remarkable to behold . Especially for some one like me who has problems doing a three point turn in a car.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Fabulous morning, cycle to work was surreal again..just nobody about .


Yes ! We are not here either! It's just a clever computer programme !


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> In the afternoon I decided to try to find out why the suspension on the new bike wasn't working .


.........and did you?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Yesterday afternoon a very large "curtain side" truck (l believe thats the correct description) negotiated its way up the very steep, twisting track which leads to this property. The driver said he had a delivery for me ....who am l to argue ? Anyway l assumed it was horse feed.....how wrong l was.
> When he detached one of those portable fork lift truck things from the rear of the lorry l admit l started to wonder what was behind the curtain wall. I have never seen such enormous sacks , four of them each containing hundreds of kg's of fertiliser ! Not however for us but for our neighbour , a kilometre away and up a similar steep , narrow and twisting unmade road.
> How that driver turned the vehicle round is another story and was remarkable to behold . Especially for some one like me who has problems doing a three point turn in a car.


I bet it had you wondering "What bikes have I bought ?".


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> .........and did you?


Ooh! After undoing the bottom bolts, and stuff like the wheel the brake caliper I turned the bike upside down and stood on the bars and heaved !. Nothing! They wouldn't budge !
Scurry scurry! Just imagine a cartoon picture of bits being thrown out of a garage whilst I looked for what I needed .
My haudraulic wedge and 2 blocks of wood ! Nothing is going to stop me now ! With the wedge placed between two blocks of wood between the fork crown and the "U" shaped joining bit on the forks a few pumps had it moving . I had to put some 3,in 1 on the stanchions and pushed them back again before pumping again . Eventually they came off . Water and rust had built up inside . 
I couldn't strip the forks down any further as the top nuts are those funny castellated ones. I cleaned the stanchions with some rust remover but they were pitted . I greased them up and put them back together. The grease may be too thick, perhaps light oil might be better as they still don't bounce . Another look at them today .


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! After undoing the bottom bolts, and stuff like the wheel the brake caliper I turned the bike upside down and stood on the bars and heaved !. Nothing! They wouldn't budge !
> Scurry scurry! Just imagine a cartoon picture of bits being thrown out of a garage whilst I looked for what I needed .
> My haudraulic wedge and 2 blocks of wood ! Nothing is going to stop me now ! With the wedge placed between two blocks of wood between the fork crown and the "U" shaped joining bit on the forks a few pumps had it moving . I had to put some 3,in 1 on the stanchions and pushed them back again before pumping again . Eventually they came off . Water and rust had built up inside .
> I couldn't strip the forks down any further as the top nuts are those funny castellated ones. I cleaned the stanchions with some rust remover but they were pitted . I greased them up and put them back together. The grease may be too thick, perhaps light oil might be better as they still don't bounce . Another look at them today .


Wow, and here was me thinking you had just forgotten to unlock them!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Yesterday afternoon a very large "curtain side" truck (l believe thats the correct description) negotiated its way up the very steep, twisting track which leads to this property. The driver said he had a delivery for me ....who am l to argue ? Anyway l assumed it was horse feed.....how wrong l was.
> When he detached one of those portable fork lift truck things from the rear of the lorry l admit l started to wonder what was behind the curtain wall. I have never seen such enormous sacks , four of them each containing hundreds of kg's of fertiliser ! Not however for us but for our neighbour , a kilometre away and up a similar steep , narrow and twisting unmade road.
> How that driver turned the vehicle round is another story and was remarkable to behold . Especially for some one like me who has problems doing a three point turn in a car.



Bet you thought it was my collection of bikes 😂


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2020)

I’ve just cleaned the wishdosher filter.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve just cleaned the wishdosher filter.


I do my doshing by wand.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I do my doshing by wand.


Magic!


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Bet you thought it was my collection of bikes 😂


Bike version of food donations to the struggling French peasant


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Magic!


Fairy helps with this.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2020)

I wonder if I should have offered to do the 10:00 shift working from home as I was 1.5 hours late for the rostered 07:00 again.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Yesterday afternoon a very large "curtain side" truck (l believe thats the correct description) negotiated its way up the very steep, twisting track which leads to this property. The driver said he had a delivery for me ....who am l to argue ? Anyway l assumed it was horse feed.....how wrong l was.
> When he detached one of those portable fork lift truck things from the rear of the lorry l admit l started to wonder what was behind the curtain wall. I have never seen such enormous sacks , four of them each containing hundreds of kg's of fertiliser ! Not however for us but for our neighbour , a kilometre away and up a similar steep , narrow and twisting unmade road.
> How that driver turned the vehicle round is another story and was remarkable to behold . Especially for some one like me who has problems doing a three point turn in a car.


There are some very skilled drivers out there, a lot get a bad press, but did he not think to give details of he delivery like to whom it was for & what it was before unloading, I always ensured I was in the right place before starting out, been caught like that before. Or the other one, yeah you're in the right place for the invoice, but the goods need to be x miles away.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> There are some very skilled drivers out there, a lot get a bad press, but did he not think to give details of he delivery like to whom it was for & what it was before unloading, I always ensured I was in the right place before starting out, been caught like that before. Or the other one, yeah you're in the right place for the invoice, but the goods need to be x miles away.


It was the latter, right place according to sat nav but wrong side of the valley


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2020)

I used to run a gate house at a large company, so I always look at the bill of lading/invoice, just old habit. Good thing, often there's a trip across the cul-de-sac for the delivery. As my hunting weapon is not a gun, I have no use for several cases of ammunition. (twice) and while I know a bit about autos, I don't have any need for car parts (several instances). I tend to get deliveries for people on the outside of the street, I'm on the inner curve. In the States, we often, as in my case, have mailboxes on posts next to the street, which also leads to jolly confusion. Partly my fault, my numbers keep falling off the box. Bicycle stuff always makes its' way here


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I do my doshing by wand.


Or even your hoshing by wand


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Apr 2020)

I've been listening to Miles Davis and waiting for my bread to prove, not to mention reading the Mundane Thread.


----------



## mybike (7 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just going out in the garden to make a backstop out of a few pallets, then a lesson in air gunning for the girls, shouldn't really do this at home, however I have promised ( last nights beer made me do it)



Stil got my old Webley Ranger, new garage is ideal.


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2020)

Glorious out. Just done 16 miles off road as daily exercise. My matching Rock Shox stickers are arriving shortly, so a bit of bike tarting going on later, and Mrs F's BMC MTB will be getting autoglymed.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2020)

I have been on the telephone to Trek UK.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have been on the telephone to Trek UK.


How did that go?


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> Stil got my old Webley Ranger, new garage is ideal.



I used to have a long garage at the back of a previous house with a fully enclosed carport at the side of the house, I used to have a contraption that I made with pennies and two pence pieces hanging on a light chain, amused me for hours


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 Apr 2020)

Just back from Marks's, got what i needed, 17.5 miles


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2020)

Spent the morning potting on my first sowing of veggie seedlings. My second sowing is starting to sprout - well, the french beans at any rate. The only laggards are the pointy peppers. No sign of the first lot yet, never mind the second.

Wondering if @mudsticks could use an apprentice. All done by distance learning, of course...


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photo challenge is shadows.







P.S. This was done with my tea pot trivet, a bike light duck taped to a chair and my camera on a tripod.


----------



## mudsticks (7 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Spent the morning potting on my first sowing of veggie seedlings. My second sowing is starting to sprout - well, the french beans at any rate. The only laggards are the pointy peppers. No sign of the first lot yet, never mind the second.
> 
> Wondering if @mudsticks could use an apprentice. All done by distance learning, of course...



Peppers need a goodly amount of heat for germination - usually in excess of 22' to sprout well - not too late to try again - although the seed itself can be unreliable - even from reputable sources.

I'm afraid to say the apprentice slot is already filled for this season - indeed she* was only potting on sweet peppers this very morning.


i do run courses here from time to time - sadly this springs' have been cancelled because of you- know-who..
I'm attempting teaching yoga classes online - maybe Market Gardening next - But i think there's enough bods already out there doing that already .. 

*Currently sowing Basil


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Oh, wow! Thank you so much ... and for risking life and limb!
> Still recognisably 'Big D' (as we affectionately used to call it) but as you mentioned earlier, some distinct changes too. Thank you 👍.



Managed to get around Douglas head this morning, the sea has reclaimed 2 parts of the road (cliff 's have collapsed) so it is not safe for car divers only walkers and cyclists, the walkers, mainly with dogs park up and walk, it is closed off from both ends with a half mile gap, however is open for walkers and cyclists, lovely view over the sea.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've been listening to Miles Davis and waiting for my bread to prove, not to mention reading the Mundane Thread.


 MJQ to you


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Peppers need a goodly amount of heat for germination - usually in excess of 22' to sprout well - not too late to try again - although the seed itself can be unreliable - even from reputable sources.
> 
> I'm afraid to say the apprentice slot is already filled for this season - indeed she* was only potting on sweet peppers this very morning.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm doing the germinating thing in the dining room, which is by far the warmest room of the house, plus it faces southwest, so lots of lovely sunshine streaming in through the window. Everything else likes it in there, as it's a veritable explosion of green in the seed plugs.  Hopefully the peppers will also find it amenable. Might put those on top of the storage heater - thanks for the heads up on the temperature thing.

I've also been sowing basil and parsley.  Great minds think alike! 

Will do a third sowing later in the week. Got some courgettes and pumpkins to put in, and I want some more tomatoes and beans too.  Just hoping that my yields are equal to my plans... 

Anyways, I had better carry on with the Great Annual Elderberry Cull...


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 Apr 2020)

2 loads of bedding on the washing line, nice and sunny with a gentle breeze, might make some boxes for the strawberry plants that are living in a bed that is reserved for veg, lots of pallets to take apart for the box materials


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2020)

I just sneezed.

It seems to happen once a day...


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2020)

Nothing going on here today. Carry on.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> How did that go?



it went ok, email has been sent.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2020)

Just sitting down to a  and a banana


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2020)

The reaction buttons are giving me the hump. It used to be one click on like, job done, sorted bosh, Tuesday, end of.
But now you click on the Like button then you’ve got multiple choices.

it’s feckin exhausting.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The reaction buttons are giving me the hump. It used to be one click on like, job done, sorted bosh, Tuesday, end of.
> But now you click on the Like button than you’ve got multiple choices.
> 
> it’s feckin exhausting.


I agree!
Sometimes you get little smiley faces and when you want to put one on they don't appear .


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The reaction buttons are giving me the hump. It used to be one click on like, job done, sorted bosh, Tuesday, end of.
> But now you click on the Like button than you’ve got multiple choices.
> 
> it’s feckin exhausting.


Isn't it a quick tap for plain thumbs up 'Like' and a slightly longer tap & hold for options?


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Isn't it a quick tap for plain thumbs up 'Like' and a slightly longer tap & hold for options?



Yes, but on my tablet if I hold a fraction too long I get a sub menu with a list of options, and once in a while it doesn't work at all.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, but on my tablet if I hold a fraction too long I get a sub menu with a list of options, and once in a while it doesn't work at all.


True enough. It can be frustrating at times


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Isn't it a quick tap for plain thumbs up 'Like' and a slightly longer tap & hold for options?


Not on my phone of I it isn’t, no.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Not on my phone of I it isn’t, no.



I'm trying to annoy you now by passively-aggressively putting different reactions on your posts...


----------



## Ripple (7 Apr 2020)

I've got a payrise.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Or even your hoshing by wand


You're right, of course. I got distracted by wish doshing and ended up borrowing a d.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2020)

Anyhow, 200 imperial covid-19 stationary miles. I do hope this going nowhere is getting us all somewhere....


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2020)

Off to cook supper. Making gnocchi with some leftover mashed potato.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, but on my tablet if I hold a fraction too long I get a sub menu with a list of options, and once in a while it doesn't work at all.


I had the site ask me if I was sure I wanted to give someone a like............................Can't remember who though.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I wonder if I should have offered to do the 10:00 shift working from home as I was 1.5 hours late for the rostered 07:00 again.


Perhaps I should clarify that I wasn't 1.5 hours late to the office, but that I didn't wake up until around half past eight for a nominal 7am work from home shift


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2020)

I made flat bread tonight, I’ve never done that before.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I made flat bread tonight, I’ve never done that before.


Did you rise to the occasion


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Did you rise to the occasion


Yeast, I did.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Yeast, I did.


Well done , l hope !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Yeast, I did.


Oi, there's no knead for that!


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2020)

Oh crumbs, the puns have started!


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Apr 2020)

Too true, now you'll have to use your loaf !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Oh crumbs, the puns have started!


@woodbutcher started it and I can prove it!


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Of to cook supper. Making gnocchi with some leftover mashed potato.


Don't gnocchi it till you've tried it.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Apr 2020)

mmm. potato gnocchi ....thick , small and round ...sounds like my ex wife ( only kidding if you see this Jeanne)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2020)

Four years old but amazing what you find during lockdown.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-37047168


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I made flat bread tonight, I’ve never done that before.


The question is - did you mean to?


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The question is - did you mean to?



That's exactly what i was thinking...


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Don't gnocchi it till you've tried it.



LOL!

Actually, they're a regular menu item chez Casa Reynard when there's mashed potato left. Did them with a sage and pepper butter, and with parmesan on top. Lush!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The question is - did you mean to?


Maybe he normally makes house bread.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The question is - did you mean to?





Reynard said:


> That's exactly what i was thinking...



Well! Really!


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2020)

Just had a lovely 7 mile ride via Downham, Pymoor and O Furlong in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres. Lovely clear, still night, a big full moon and not a soul to be seen.

As it should be.

Absolute bliss!!!


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Well! Really!



What do you expect from us?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2020)

BMI just under 22 at the moment. Wonder how lockdown will affect it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> BMI just under 22 at the moment. Wonder how lockdown will affect it?


NHS reckons I'm 20.4. I started lockdown earlier than most, reckoning the government were well behind the curve, but my weight has remained the same. My resting heart rate has gone down a little - 59 from 62 - but that's probably down to moderate daily turbo sessions.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2020)

Recycling bin is now by the roadside, awaiting collection in the morning. ♻


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Recycling bin is now by the roadside, awaiting collection in the morning. ♻


It's always a pleasure to hear from such a connoisseur of Mundanity as your good self, Sir!


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2020)

I'm on the move again!


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2020)

Tired. So decamping. See you all again once I've had some sleep.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Tired. So decamping. See you all again once I've had some sleep.


Bbbut it's early yet!


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Apr 2020)

Milkman's just delivered. He's usually here well before six.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Apr 2020)

Bought a pedestal fan yesterday for when on the turbo. Tried it last night and it worked wonderfully. I didn't plan on buying it. I saw it on the shelf when I went to get something else from the food aisle.


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Apr 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Bought a pedestal fan yesterday for when on the turbo. Tried it last night and it worked wonderfully. I didn't plan on buying it. I saw it on the shelf when I went to get something else from the food aisle.


Missing the headwind?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Missing the headwind?


Well, when I realised I wasn't riding as fast as normal during yesterday's Zwift session, I changed the fan to a lower setting and found the going much easier


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2020)

Morning people, I should finish the back of our through lounge today.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2020)

Two buckets this morning 

First Brew downed 

Another ideal day outside 

Hump day


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2020)

Morning.
I can't remember if it is dustbin day today or recycling on Friday !  I'll take a look outside and see what other people think !


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I can't remember if it is dustbin day today or recycling on Friday !  I'll take a look outside and see what other people think !



Ours is tomorrow and I think it is the black one .

That's breakfast and second🍵 done

Birds fed might just jump on the turbo for a session


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2020)

I need to have a shave soon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2020)

1 load of laundry, 3 mugs of tea, and 5 sudoku done. Coffee's now on the horizon.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, I hope all is well with you, yours and all about you.
Forgive my tardiness for reporting in on Mundania, I’ve been busy this morning with some items so trivial that I do not want to trouble your pretty little heads with .

Now, where were we?


----------



## raleighnut (8 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Good morning folks, I hope all is well with you, yours and all about you.
> Forgive my tardiness for reporting in on Mundania, I’ve been busy this morning with some items so trivial that I do not want to trouble your pretty little heads with .
> 
> Now, where were we?


Discussing bins again.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Apr 2020)

Just had a stretch ready for a cup of green tea


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Forgive my tardiness for reporting in on Mundania, I’ve been busy this morning with some items so trivial that I do not want to trouble your pretty little heads with .



Now we're all suspicious that you're hiding something interesting.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Apr 2020)

Just had a huge wasp in the bedroom/office, where has it come from the window was closed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Just had a huge wasp in the bedroom/office, where has it come from the window was closed.


Maybe it came in through the door, as you probably do.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Maybe it came in through the door, as you probably do.


It was big but not that big to be able to use the handle


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2020)

Bins have bin.. Bins back in, now..


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Apr 2020)

Good morning all, nothing doing at the moment, had to order some screws by mail order last night, no where on the island is open


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Apr 2020)

For screws that is...


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2020)

I do hope your screw requirements are not urgent, then!


----------



## Phaeton (8 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I do hope your screw requirements are not urgent, then!


I find at my age they aren't anymore


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Apr 2020)

No not urgent, keeping myself busy in the garden, making planters for strawberry plants etc, i will put at the front of the house where it is open to next door I have told next doors children that they can help their selves when they fruit, they have already (last year) helped their selves to the flowers to give to there mum


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2020)

It's not the greater spotted woodpecker in the tree outside that's mundane, it's the fact that it flew away at the moment I'd got my camera ready. That part is pretty much par for the course.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2020)

I'm sat here twiddling my thumbs . If I think of anything more interesting I will let you know !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2020)

My wife has reminded me that she has bought me some hot cross buns !


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Apr 2020)

Just had a thought, if I glue some (2) slats together I can then rip down to 73 mm X 36 and I can then use the longer screws I have plenty of


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Apr 2020)

Just hung another load of washing out.... gluing next, however I have remembered I have 2 lengths of 100 mm x 125, might be a better solution, let ripping commence !!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just hung another load of washing out.... gluing next, however I have remembered I have 2 lengths of 100 mm x 125, might be a better solution, let ripping commence !!!



My word, all this breakneck creativity, planning and executive level decision making is getting a bit too exciting for the Mundane News thread.

In other news, I still haven't had a shave.


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Apr 2020)

I have not had a shave in quite awhile, I am one of the lucky ones, light hair that does not grow very fast at all, might get the clippers out tonight and do my head and face, its about time..... tidy myself up a bit


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just had a thought, if I glue some (2) slats together I can then rip down to 73 mm X 36 and I can then use the longer screws I have plenty of


If you already have longer screws, couldn't you cut them in half and then file them to pointiness again?

HTH


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2020)

I thought I would look at the tracking of my parcel. Hailsham to Rugby ? Next it will be Bristol and then on to me. Surely there must be a better way of delivering parcels ?


----------



## Lullabelle (8 Apr 2020)

One of the women who works here was sat outside in the company yard yesterday, her daughter and her pal turned up and the 3 of them were smoking and chatting, the production manager was tipped off so he went out and told the 2 to clear off, don't need to be here, don't want them here. What is wrong with people


----------



## Low Gear Guy (8 Apr 2020)

The garden is growing slowly in the sun.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I have not had a shave in quite awhile, I am one of the lucky ones, light hair that does not grow very fast at all, might get the clippers out tonight and do my head and face, its about time..... tidy myself up a bit



Ah, but I have the advantage that I can have a goatee and look suave and artistic.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Apr 2020)

Macabre facts crop up. Just reading a long and learned book about the Silk Roads and the general history of the whole area.
There seemed to be constant fighting among various factions. In 1340 the Mongols were besieging the Genoese trading port of Caffa and since there were a lot of bodies lying around they used catapults to sling them over the city walls hoping the smell would drive out the population. Instead the plague infected bodies spread the disease and wiped out the population. An early accidental application of germ warfare.
The disease was spread widely by travellers but I have not got any further yet in the book to find how long this lasted.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Apr 2020)

I believe the plague was still hitting London in waves until the 1660's, during the Long Parliament. About the time of the fire, if I recall my recollection of DeFoe .
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Journal_of_the_Plague_Year


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Apr 2020)

And then there's this:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Decameron


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2020)

Spent a morning making a couple of batches of bread dough. Lunch will have to wait a bit as the dough's nearly ready for knocking back and shaping.

Not sure what I'll be doing after lunch. The bread needs to be baked, obviously...


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2020)

Today, the theme in the photo challenge is "morning"







Deduce what you will from my photo...


----------



## Phaeton (8 Apr 2020)

You didn't get out of bed until 13:50 Smile time


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word, all this breakneck creativity, planning and executive level decision making is getting a bit too exciting for the Mundane News thread.
> 
> In other news, I still haven't had a shave.


I say Mr Cholmondley-Warner, whatever is the world coming to?


----------



## dave r (8 Apr 2020)

I've about finished the back of the lounge, just got to slap some emulsion on the ceiling and put the junk back in the cupboard and that's it, I'll start the front next week, I'm now half way through the job.


----------



## mybike (8 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just sneezed.
> 
> It seems to happen once a day...



Only once? I usually have six in a row,


----------



## alicat (8 Apr 2020)

The 'vital update about coronavirus' envelope was useful to record my Countdown score.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I thought I would look at the tracking of my parcel. Hailsham to Rugby ? Next it will be Bristol and then on to me. Surely there must be a better way of delivering parcels ?


I once had one coming from Edinburgh which went to Derby then Glasgow and on to Oban. Madness.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2020)

Just took Beautiful Daughter out to practice riding a bike again. Today she managed to work out corners, and I managed not to pull my back. All is right with our world.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> I say Mr Cholmondley-Warner, whatever is the world coming to?



Is that smiley reading a Daily Telegraph?


----------



## mybike (8 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I once had one coming from Edinburgh which went to Derby then Glasgow and on to Oban. Madness.



I thought you were talking about sneezes for a mo.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2020)

Bread is in the oven.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Bread is in the oven.


Better than a bun, this appears to be a Déjà vu moment


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm on the move again!
> View attachment 513377


From Saxmundham, near the Sizewell Nuclear reactors, to


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> Only once? I usually have six in a row,


Why have 6 when a really good one will do ! Mind you , you could lose your teeth !


----------



## postman (8 Apr 2020)

Hello one and all.Nowt to post about so i have had a few days off.Did anyone miss me.Been cycling around the local streets it's abot 4 miles in 20 mins.It's great.Cut the lawn today and my neighbours he is away.Cleaned some windows.Mrs P planted the new strawberry plants,but today a highlight our Damson tree came,so that went in.Other than that naff all to tell you,keep well keep inside.Oh and i got back to reading the newspapers after 24 hours,nothing to moan about had i not.poor old Eddie Large,and Honor Blackman.Right let's catch up with wot you lot have been or not been doing.


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2020)

Hmm, we've had what looks like a military transport fly over about 3 times, in both directions. We're just off Manchester airport's flight path, but the plane isn't following the flight path, flying at a height I'd expect for landing, but no gear down.

Maybe it's doing some sort of traffic/people out and about survey ?


----------



## postman (8 Apr 2020)

Mrs P won't let me do two cycles rides in one day,i only go round four streets i can do 4 miles in 20 mins.But as i was trying to go out again she stopped me.So the spare bike is going back on the turbo tonight.Too soft i am i tell you.


----------



## postman (8 Apr 2020)

Mrs P went out for her walk today,i got laid out on the sun lounger arbour thingy.Resting after the gardening,and i went back to the 60's with The Who,h my word the feet were taping the head was nodding.Anyway that's enough about my mundane daily life.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2020)

I am having snuggles with a Poppycat


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> Hmm, we've had what looks like a military transport fly over about 3 times, in both directions. We're just off Manchester airport's flight path, but the plane isn't following the flight path, flying at a height I'd expect for landing, but no gear down.
> 
> Maybe it's doing some sort of traffic/people out and about survey ?


Did it have a "T" tail, prop driven and make a funny noise ? If the answer is yes then it was probably an Airbus A400 M Grizzly .


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2020)

It's been over another 4 times.

Not the best pic.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today, the theme in the photo challenge is "morning"
> 
> View attachment 513466
> 
> ...



Its a but Dali-esque innit?


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Did it have a "T" tail, prop driven and make a funny noise ? If the answer is yes then it was probably an Airbus A400 M Grizzly .



Jet. T tail, 4 engines but quiet and not as big as a globemaster ?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> Jet. T tail, 4 engines but quiet and not as big as a globemaster ?


It looks like a Globemaster from the pics. 
The RAF have a few on lease .
As you haven't got anything to compare it with the size can be deceptive.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Its a but Dali-esque innit?



Ah... "The Persistence of Memory" I do believe ;-)

I had fun smashing the clocks - they were waiting to go to the tip, so figured a bit more damage wouldn't hurt LOL


----------



## crossfire (8 Apr 2020)

Don`t know much about planes, but a C17 Globemaster landed at Luton Airport. Could it be the same one looking for somewhere


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah... "The Persistence of Memory" I do believe ;-)
> 
> I had fun smashing the clocks - they were waiting to go to the tip, so figured a bit more damage wouldn't hurt LOL


Damn, I was just about to say you've had a smashing time but you've already just about said it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Why have 6 when a really good one will do ! Mind you , you could lose your teeth !



Sneezed twice today. Teeth fine.

Plaster on the wall can be replaced.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Damn, I was just about to say you've had a smashing time but you've already just about said it.



Well now you got to hammer the point home.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2020)

I dismantled the forks again yesterday to see if I could improve things . One of the sliders would move up and down easily whereas the other one wouldn't . By trying to compress the stiff slider as if it was a Bullworker exercise thing water poured out . I continued to do this until water stopped coming out. Once empty of water the slider would compress a bit but required some force . I reassembled the forks after greasing them and tested them again. The forks will compress but will not return . I've given up on them .
I compared them with the forks on my Carrera Vulcan this afternoon . The ones on my Carrera are much better and resemble motorcycle forks in having springs visible behind the gators.


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It looks like a Globemaster from the pics.
> The RAF have a few on lease .
> As you haven't got anything to compare it with the size can be deceptive.



Thanks, must have been, as not many jet's that look like them. I had thought of the Airbus on googling, but it's prop.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2020)

Right, time for a


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2020)

BBQ lit. Last year's briquettes have been fine. Dusted off the old cast iron portable BBQ - must have had it 15 years. It's about 16" diameter. I give it a good scrape down, then usually paint the outside to look a bit smarter than rusty iron. Applied some 'q-rust' type stuff this time (I have a litre bottle of it). Worked a treat, ant the BBQ is black, and not rust coloured.

We never use the big BBQ - actually, thinking about it, I chucked it last year !


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Apr 2020)

We used to have a gas barbecue, I could never see the point, got chucked as it rusted to badly


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah... "The Persistence of Memory" I do believe ;-)
> 
> I had fun smashing the clocks - they were waiting to go to the tip, so figured a bit more damage wouldn't hurt LOL



I've been enjoying your photo challenge pics.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> From Saxmundham, near the Sizewell Nuclear reactors, to


Can't have been keen on Sudbury, as I'm back in




If I were to ask nicely, would they let me near the reactor?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Apr 2020)

Lunch is two hot dogs, buns, sauerkraut in equal proportion to the hot dogs, and some cole slaw. Assisted by dogs in the eating portion of the program.


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can't have been keen on Sudbury, as I'm back in
> View attachment 513528
> 
> If I were to ask nicely, would they let me near the reactor?


Have you logged everywhere you've been? Maybe there's an underlying pattern? Maybe someone's trying to send you a message from beyond the grave/outer space/a soviet gulag/Royal Mail*?

* _Delete as appropriate. _


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Apr 2020)

It is sunny here


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Have you logged everywhere you've been? Maybe there's an underlying pattern? Maybe someone's trying to send you a message from beyond the grave/outer space/a soviet gulag/Royal Mail*?
> 
> * _Delete as appropriate. _


There's been:
Bath, Bristol and Somerset, Ayrshire, Dublin, London, County Dublin, Galway, Greater London, Cork, Greater London, Saxmundham, Sudbury and back to Saxmundham. 

And that's only this week!


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> It's been over another 4 times.
> 
> Not the best pic.
> 
> ...


C-17, note the winglets.


----------



## IaninSheffield (8 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's been:
> Bath, Bristol and Somerset, Ayrshire, Dublin, London, County Dublin, Galway, Greater London, Cork, Greater London, Saxmundham, Sudbury and back to Saxmundham.
> 
> And that's only this week!


Maybe it's a cyclist working in a data centre somewhere trying to suggest a tour?


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I've been enjoying your photo challenge pics.



Thanks 

Just thought I'd try putting a smile on people's faces. 

It's some cat show friends who have set this group up on facebook. I'm enjoying the challenge of thinking how to work each theme, but I'm doing stunningly badly...  A teensy weensy bit embarrassing for a former pro snappy...


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2020)

Anyways, time to go feed the cats and cook supper.

I have some toads that want going in a hole.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Maybe it's a cyclist working in a data centre somewhere trying to suggest a tour?


I've already done the Dublin/Galway part In that case. But they're making no suggestion on how to get to Ireland from this side.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> Thanks, must have been, as not many jet's that look like them. I had thought of the Airbus on googling, but it's prop.


You can usually hear the Grizzly miles away as they have a very distinctive sound .


----------



## Speicher (8 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Thanks
> 
> Just thought I'd try putting a smile on people's faces.
> 
> It's some cat show friends who have set this group up on facebook. I'm enjoying the challenge of thinking how to work each theme, but I'm doing stunningly badly...  A teensy weensy bit embarrassing for a former pro snappy...



Your skill lies in taking well-composed photographs of cacing rars moving at 78 mph round a tight left hand bend with an incline of 1 in 12, and a reverse camber. 

Taking snaps of inanimate objects is not enough of a challenge.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm on the move again!
> View attachment 513377


https://www.ipswichstar.co.uk/news/carlton-rendham-road-thatch-fire-suffolk-latest-1-6598367

☎ Hello. is that the Police? I think I have a suspect for you


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> https://www.ipswichstar.co.uk/news/carlton-rendham-road-thatch-fire-suffolk-latest-1-6598367
> 
> ☎ Hello. is that the Police? I think I have a suspect for you


If it was me, would I return to the area?


----------



## Jenkins (8 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can't have been keen on Sudbury, as I'm back in
> View attachment 513528
> 
> If I were to ask nicely, would they let me near the reactor?


Perhaps, if you pop down the coast to Aldeburgh and get them some fish & chips.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's been:
> Bath, Bristol and Somerset, Ayrshire, Dublin, London, County Dublin, Galway, Greater London, Cork, Greater London, Saxmundham, Sudbury and back to Saxmundham.
> 
> And that's only this week!





IaninSheffield said:


> Maybe it's a cyclist working in a data centre somewhere trying to suggest a tour?


Or someone doing a very poor cover of Ramblin Man by Lemon Jelly


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2020)

Speicher said:


> Your skill lies in taking well-composed photographs of cacing rars moving at 78 mph round a tight left hand bend with an incline of 1 in 12, and a reverse camber.
> 
> Taking snaps of inanimate objects is not enough of a challenge.



You mean like this?


----------



## Jenkins (8 Apr 2020)

There were 6 people in the queue to get into the Tesco Metro in Felixstowe this afternoon. The independant hardware store further up the road had a queue of 7 people.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Apr 2020)

If you have a spare second or two, you could do a lot worse than going outside to marvel at the moon.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2020)

slowmotion said:


> If you have a spare second or two, you could do a lot worse than going outside to marvel at the moon.


It is a marvellous sight, isn't it!! I messaged my granddaughter, earlier, to remind her to look at it.. It's the big, shiny thing in the sky that's not the streetlamp, I said.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2020)

Oh.. I forgot to say. When I took two Fig Rolls out of the packet, a third one stuck to the second one, so I ate that, too 🐽


----------



## Speicher (8 Apr 2020)

Which direction do I need to look in?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2020)

Speicher said:


> Which direction do I need to look in?


Up, and left a bit.. 👍🏼


----------



## Speicher (8 Apr 2020)

Let it be noted that anyone who replies "up" to the above question will get no biskits tomorrow, or next week.


----------



## Speicher (8 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Up, and left a bit.. 👍🏼



Assume I am facing west. Is that left, or right. Being at the top of a hill, there is somewhat of an expanse of dark sky.


----------



## Speicher (8 Apr 2020)

aha Yes!

I founded it - up and to the right.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2020)

Speicher said:


> Assume I am facing west. Is that left, or right. Being at the top of a hill, there is somewhat of an expanse of dark sky.








There it is... Simples 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2020)

Speicher said:


> aha Yes!
> 
> I founded it - up and to the right.


And you said 'up', so no biskits for you!! 🥊


----------



## Speicher (9 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> And you said 'up', so no biskits for you!! 🥊



Hmmpfff, not got any biskits anyway!


----------



## Speicher (9 Apr 2020)

It is time I wasn't here.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

Speicher said:


> It is time I wasn't here.


Off to the East Riding of Yorkshire?


----------



## slowmotion (9 Apr 2020)

Speicher said:


> Which direction do I need to look in?


From here, towards Buckingham Palace. I think that's East.

Edit: BTW, so is Ulan Bator.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Off to the East Riding of Yorkshire?



I'd better put away my drawing and head off in the same direction...


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2020)

Speicher said:


> Hmmpfff, not got any biskits anyway!



I can trebuchet some over in the morning. Custard creams or choccy digestives?


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'd better put away my drawing and head off in the same direction...


Not Bedfordshire!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2020)

The birds are twittering well outside


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Apr 2020)

There’s a pigeon nesting in our Pyracantha bush. That means my car is going to get crapped on.

I’ve had my tea, I’m considering the matter of whether to have another.


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, today I'll be mostly sorting out the contents of our big cupboard and putting it back


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> There’s a pigeon nesting in our Pyracantha bush. That means my car is going to get crapped on.
> 
> I’ve had my tea, I’m considering the matter of whether to have another.


Pigeon, pyracantha, car or what ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2020)

Morning.
Another clear sky this morning. It looks as though we had a light frost in the night .
It was really hot yesterday afternoon. My wife and I were trying to dig up some weeds in our front driveway and eventually had to give up and find some shade.
It was also a lovely warm evening and I went out for some exercise on my new old bike. I spotted a few other people from a distance who were either cycling or out jogging .
The forks are slowly freeing up .


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Pigeon, pyracantha, car or what ?


I can see how my post might have confused you, I realise that it may be perceived by the weary and the tired as somewhat ambiguous, so let me be clear and for the avoidance of any doubt, that I was considering the matter of having another cup of tea.
You may ( or may not, as the fancy takes you) be interested to know that after due consideration, I made the decision to have another cup of tea, which I am sure you will be pleased to know ( if you haven't lost interest by now) that I am now enjoying it (the tea that is) as I write this post.

I am at your service.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Another clear sky this morning. It looks as though we had a light frost in the night .
> It was really hot yesterday afternoon. My wife and I were trying to dig up some weeds in our front driveway and eventually had to give up and find some shade.
> It was also a lovely warm evening and I went out for some exercise on my new old bike. I spotted a few other people from a distance who were either cycling or out jogging .
> The forks are slowly freeing up .



What are the forks freeing and how do dig up shade?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2020)

Oh! I've noticed a few flutterbies flitting around the past few days . Not sure what make they are as they don't stay still for very long . I did see a light yellowish white one yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I can see how my post might have confused you, I realise that it may be perceived by the weary and the tired as somewhat ambiguous, so let me be clear and for the avoidance of any doubt, that I was considering the matter of having another cup of tea.
> You may ( or may not, as the fancy takes you) be interested to know that after due consideration, I made the decision to have another cup of tea, which I am sure you will be pleased to know ( if you haven't lost interest by now) that I am now enjoying it (the tea that is) as I write this post.
> 
> I am at your service.


Thanks for making that clear !
If it was a Pigeon you were after I could let you have a few ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> What are the forks freeing and how do dig up shade?


See! That's what the hot sun did to my head .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2020)

3 teas drunk and a coffee underway. Sunny, still, hazy though. Visibility about 3 miles. This means I can see the Shard but the Houses of Parliament have disappeared. Last time they disappeared I went for a nap and they'd reappeared when I got up. I'm considering a nap now, as a matter of fact. I got up far too early.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2020)

Breakfast done
Two cuppas drunk
Birds fed
Time to start work 
Have a good day all


----------



## Kryton521 (9 Apr 2020)

Mmmm......... Since it's going to be a nice sunny day, [warm enough for shorts?] time to shave the legs!


----------



## raleighnut (9 Apr 2020)

I'm running low on Tea bags


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2020)

I have some. If I can borrow @Reynard s trebuchet, I'll launch some in your general direction...
PG Tips or Yorkshire?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2020)

I'm having a buttered cold hot cross bun ! 
If I said it was a cold cross bun it would make it sound like it was angry !


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2020)

I made MrsPete a picnic bench t'other day..


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Apr 2020)

Elder Son decided to commute into Stuttgart by bike this morning so I rode with him.


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2020)

Half way through sorting the stuff from our big cupboard, been sorting it out for an hour and a half, got a black bag full of junk and a small pile for the local charity shop, I've now stopped for a


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Apr 2020)

It’s sunny again and soon I will venture out for the exciting task of getting bread


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

Moved in the early hours, now in


----------



## Phaeton (9 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Moved in the early hours, now in
> View attachment 513683


I hope you are keeping a note of all these moves & be invoicing Google for all your expenses


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Apr 2020)

MORE washing out on the line, still very wet, I think the impeller is blocked and it did not spin properly... I will investigate later


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I hope you are keeping a note of all these moves & be invoicing Google for all your expenses


Do you think they'd cough up?

Upon checking Woking out, I found this,
_"In literature, Woking (or, more precisely, its suburb Horsell Common) is where the Martians first land, in a planned invasion of the earth, in the science fiction novel The War of the Worlds."_

Maybe @IaninSheffield was onto something after all.


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Apr 2020)

I have investigated, small piece of foil, garage floor is now wet, old towel down soaking the water up


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Apr 2020)

Am I remembering incorrectly, or do _Gullivers' Travels_ originate from Woking? May just be misinformation from movies.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Am I remembering incorrectly, or do _Gullivers' Travels_ originate from Woking? May just be misinformation from movies.


I think it was War of the Worlds.
I used to live in Woking.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Am I remembering incorrectly, or do _Gullivers' Travels_ originate from Woking? May just be misinformation from movies.


It gets a mention in the original "War Of The Worlds", along with Woking.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 513655
> 
> 
> I made MrsPete a picnic bench t'other day..


Do you think she may have been wanting something a wee bit bigger for the garden.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Do you think she may have been wanting something a wee bit bigger for the garden.


She didn't actually specify a size, so I used the wood I had..


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> She didn't actually specify a size, so I used the wood I had..


Fair enough.
It'll be easier look after as well.


----------



## postman (9 Apr 2020)

Well a good 45 mins on the turbo,cos Mrs P won't allow me a second bike ride during the day.Also according to my phone i have just been upgraded.To what i have no idea.


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Apr 2020)

I might get on the turbo later, feeling guilty riding as I also take the dogs out in the evening, I dont feel too bad if I get a ride in while going to the shop, however I dont need anything today


----------



## Eziemnaik (9 Apr 2020)

Those damn migrants, NOT coming here to take the jobs....
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...extra-40-000-people-volunteer-pick-crops.html


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It’s sunny again and soon I will venture out for the exciting task of getting bread



Even more exciting they had skimmed milk which had been out of stock since the panic buying kicked off. Happy days


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I think it was War of the Worlds.
> I used to live in Woking.


Is it the past tense of waking ?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have some. If I can borrow @Reynard s trebuchet, I'll launch some in your general direction...
> PG Tips or Yorkshire?


I drink Green (Chinese) Tea but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Apr 2020)

Think I’ll just make a cup of green tea. Thanks @raleighnut for the prompt.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2020)

Laundry done and hung up to dry, veggies bashed for tonight, assorted chores all done.

About to have lunch.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Apr 2020)

Lunch, yes must eat. Thanks @Reynard for that prompt.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2020)

The theme in today's photo challenge is "love". Is my heart made of stone?


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> She didn't actually specify a size, so I used the wood I had..


A wise man always uses his wood correctly!


----------



## raleighnut (9 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Think I’ll just make a cup of green tea. Thanks @raleighnut for the prompt.


When I say Green Tea I mean the proper stuff BTW, none of this added herb/leaf/fruit type thingies, it's just tea leaves but processed in a different way to the Black (Indian) Tea. I get mine from ALDI at less than a quid for 40 and they're pretty good, certainly better than Twinings at £3+ for 20.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> When I say Green Tea I mean the proper stuff BTW, none of this added herb/leaf/fruit type thingies, it's just tea leaves but processed in a different way to the Black (Indian) Tea. I get mine from ALDI at less than a quid for 40 and they're pretty good, certainly better than Twinings at £3+ for 20.



I know exactly what you mean, been drinking Green tea since 2001 when I was travelling in Japan then China. I didn’t mean herbal or fruit teas, something else entirely.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2020)

Mmmmmmm, home baked bread, dolcelatte, two  and a very fine orange.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Apr 2020)

Exercise time


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Apr 2020)

Yes


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Apr 2020)

I've been fettlin' I've stopped now. I might do some ironing.


----------



## mybike (9 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Why have 6 when a really good one will do ! Mind you , you could lose your teeth !



All mine are good ones, the first acts as a warning to get under cover.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2020)

Spent the afternoon gardening. And I had a sneaky 10 minute sit down in the sunshine. 

Time to do a bit of drawing now, methinks...


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Think I’ll just make a cup of green tea. Thanks @raleighnut for the prompt.



I like green tea, but I can't drink it, unfortunately it makes me P a lot


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I like green tea, but I can't drink it, unfortunately it makes me P a lot



Green Peas?


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Apr 2020)

Just put 15 strawberry plants in the boxes (5) that I made yesterday, put them at the front between us and the neighbor , told them to help themselves when they fruit, still got 20 plants for us and the birds


----------



## Phaeton (9 Apr 2020)

We have a cat that we have just seen grooming herself for the first time in 2 weeks, hopefully we have turned the corner


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> We have a cat that we have just seen grooming herself for the first time in 2 weeks, hopefully we have turned the corner



Pawsies crossed that's the case xxx


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2020)

The lovely thing about drawing a portrait from a selection of photos is that I don't need to worry about social distancing.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2020)

Been another busy day at work today 
Would love to get out on the bike like some of the other idiots out there , one day they will realise hopefully 
Not expecting to use a bike on tarmac for at least 6 - 8 weeks why can't others except that


----------



## Ripple (9 Apr 2020)

Well, things happen. Instead of promised payrise I got reduced pay. I was even paid less than agreed in my contract. Said bye bye to my employer. Not the best time to be unemployed but I hate to be treated like an idiot.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2020)

Ripple said:


> Well, things happen. Instead of promised payrise I got reduced pay. I was even paid less than agreed in my contract. Said bye bye to my employer. Not the best time to be unemployed but I hate to be treated like an idiot.



That's not good but hey ho could be worse


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Apr 2020)

Had a cold shower earlier


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2020)

When beer o'clock arrived everybody outside started clapping. They must have been very thirsty.


----------



## tyred (9 Apr 2020)

Trying to choose between orange or blackcurrant squash is about the most challenging thing I've done all day.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2020)

I have had a supper of bitsas. Still have a bit of a hungry, so might have a couple of slices of toast in a bit.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

On the move again


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> On the move again
> View attachment 513819


You must have a feckin Tardis or summat.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> You must have a feckin Tardis or summat.



Or a set of unauthorized portkeys


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2020)

I am having a  and two slices of toast with peanut butter


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> On the move again
> View attachment 513819


With most people we ask ''what's the time.'' With you we need to ask ''where's the time!''


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Green Peas?



???


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2020)

Just uploaded my three latest completed art projects to the "I've been painting again" thread.

Should be right up your street @Jenkins


----------



## Jenkins (9 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I can trebuchet some over in the morning. Custard creams or choccy digestives?


Oi - get out of my cupboard.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Oi - get out of my cupboard.



I have my own very comprehensive stash. Why on Earth would I want to be nicking yours?


----------



## Jenkins (9 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have my own very comprehensive stash. Why on Earth would I want to be nicking yours?


Panic stealing?


----------



## postman (9 Apr 2020)

Mrs P has bought 5 yes 5 Easter Eggs today.Lord knows how we are going to get three of them to the two kids and one girlfriend.Do you think if i am clever i could get them out eat them without her finding out and say some mice must have got to them


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Panic stealing?



I'd hardly go out panic stealing wearing a pink onesie with sheep on it, fluffy striped socks and sparkly Hello Kitty crocs...


----------



## Jenkins (9 Apr 2020)

Very busy at work today. The good news for everyone is that while you are still in lockdown, you should be able to buy as much shite as you want from Amazon or Ebay as most of the stuff seemed to be for Chinese based "Fulfilled by..." sellers.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

postman said:


> Mrs P has bought 5 yes 5 Easter Eggs today.Lord knows how we are going to get three of them to the two kids and one girlfriend.Do you think if i am clever i could get them out eat them without her finding out and say some mice must have got to them


You can eat half of each one, possibly anything else inside. Then repack the front, untouched, half facing the front.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'd hardly go out panic stealing wearing a pink onesie with sheep on it, fluffy striped socks and sparkly Hello Kitty crocs...


That's what most of the girls round here wear to go shop(lift)ing, maybe a dressing gown too if it's icy.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2020)

Final move of the day?


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> That's what most of the girls round here wear to go shop(lift)ing, maybe a dressing gown too if it's icy.



My rule of thumb is that the onesie doesn't go out of the gate - even if it is comfortable and covers all the pertinent bits. If I'm heading out, I'll wear proper clothes.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2020)

Time for one last  before bed, methinks...


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> You can eat half of each one, possibly anything else inside. Then repack the front, untouched, half facing the front.



Ooooooo, sneaky!!! 

But then I don't think I'd have expected anything less from the mighty @classic33


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooooooo, sneaky!!!
> 
> But then I don't think I'd have expected anything less from the mighty @classic33


What's sneaky about eating something that's yours?


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's sneaky about eating something that's yours?



Well the inference was that four of the five were intended as gifts...  Unless, of course,a) your definition of "gift" is different to mine, and b) you are operating under the assumption that possession is nine tenths of the law...


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> It gets a mention in the original "War Of The Worlds", along with Woking.


May have been Wapping, now that I think of it.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well the inference was that four of the five were intended as gifts...  Unless, of course,a) your definition of "gift" is different to mine, and b) you are operating under the assumption that possession is nine tenths of the law...


There's only three intended as gifts, leaving two, to which he hasn't got possession.

But if he follows the instructions given, he'll have the chance to eat some of those eggs.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just put 15 strawberry plants in the boxes (5) that I made yesterday, put them at the front between us and the neighbor , told them to help themselves when they fruit, still got 20 plants for us and the birds


Don't forget the dogs. I had strawberry plants that I thought never bore, near the sandbox at our old house. What actually was happening was that our Yellow Labrador Retriever of blessed memory would go out at dawn, turn over the leaves, and eat the ripe ones.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> When beer o'clock arrived everybody outside started clapping. They must have been very thirsty.


We should set off a cannon, as at the yacht club in the olden days, come sunset...


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Or a set of unauthorized portkeys


Or a large ready supply of the spice _Melange_.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2020)

Right, time for some zzzzzzzzz


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2020)

Caerphilly now a memory





As I listen to an early rendition of the Dawn Chorus, taking place just out of reach, outside the window.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Apr 2020)

I’m up. Now I don’t want anyone to panic but this morning I’m having fresh mint tea.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2020)

I accidentally made myself a pot of hot water this morning. Annoying because I'd just emptied some leaf tea into the caddy.

Incidentally, there seems to have been a run on leaf tea in the supermarket. Cooking oil seems to have disappeared as well. Are they all frying tea to put on their pasta?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Looks like it’ll be a warm one today. Another group workout at 8 this morning on the turbo. Looking forward to it.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2020)

good morning people, Friday today, a shopping and chores day.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2020)

Morning!
I have just put our recycling bins out . I almost forgot ! 
I must wash my ears out ! I thought I heard them say that "You must stay with Homer Simpson " when it should have been " You should stay home with the symptoms !"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> good morning people, Friday today, a shopping and chores day.


And a good morning to you too. What an exciting day you have in front of you!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2020)

Just woke up Elder Son thinking he was late for work, and he reminded me it was a Public Holiday...


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Apr 2020)

4 days off, decent weather
Yes we can't do much but I really don't want too


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> 4 days off, decent weather
> Yes we can't do much but I really don't want too


Same here might do a box set binge


----------



## carlosfandangus (10 Apr 2020)

Good morning all, might get a ride in today


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2020)

It's a cat food run day. We've gone through the stocks and there are some 'tins' left but the fussy buggers stick their noses up. It's Felix AGAIL or Whiskas pouches (2 won't eat Whiskas). Still not great stocks in the supermarkets, only 12 packs, which last a day.

B&M ow Wilkos - got to drive to the next but one village, but both stores are near each other. 

MIL has been mithering about getting her some bird seed (I shall see if there is any) - she is locked down in a Nursing Home, but bird seed and getting it to her is "very important". I'll have to drop the seed at SIL's for her to take as she's currently working at the home - don't think they would be impressed if I or Mrs F took the seed (but MIL insists and she will keep phoning all three daughters until someone does). Other SIL isn't leaving the home as BIL is at risk (dodgy heart) and other SIL is being very careful with working at the home.

I also need to drop an easter egg off for my brother's little boy - that can be done within my daily exercise - all off road route.


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Apr 2020)

Had a seed feeder full of good seed feed in a cage to keep the starlings away.

Not touched all week.
Just removed the cage and a gold Finch was straight on it

Well that was a waste of £18


----------



## oldwheels (10 Apr 2020)

Got an email from Hermes yesterday telling me my parcel would be delivered between 5 and 7PM by my friendly local courier. Aye right. The other part of the tracking site tells me that the courier has not even got it yet. Not too bothered as it is not a great rush. Public holidays tend to be not observed here anyway and it will just get dumped on the doorstep. One courier will be back in his van and off before the parcel even hits the ground. He only has one speed and that is full ahead, not under employer pressure but just that kind of person. His recent ancestors built lighthouses which stand still so he must be compensating.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> It's a cat food run day. We've gone through the stocks and there are some 'tins' left but the fussy buggers stick their noses up. It's Felix AGAIL or Whiskas pouches (2 won't eat Whiskas). Still not great stocks in the supermarkets, only 12 packs, which last a day.
> 
> B&M ow Wilkos - got to drive to the next but one village, but both stores are near each other.
> 
> ...


Your cats aren't the only ones which won't eat Whiskas. Ours would only eat one type of Felix .
Just been attacked by lovey pet !


----------



## carlosfandangus (10 Apr 2020)

Right, Going out for a ride, the rest of the household is still in bed, Mrs and 2 girls, they have become nocturnal since the restrictions have been in place, Mrs thought I was odd because wanted an early night at 22:30


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2020)

I know some people have an expenable income .
But would eating too many baked beans give you an explodable outcome ?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Got an email from Hermes yesterday telling me my parcel would be delivered between 5 and 7PM by my friendly local courier. Aye right. The other part of the tracking site tells me that the courier has not even got it yet. Not too bothered as it is not a great rush. Public holidays tend to be not observed here anyway and it will just get dumped on the doorstep. One courier will be back in his van and off before the parcel even hits the ground. He only has one speed and that is full ahead, not under employer pressure but just that kind of person. His recent ancestors built lighthouses which stand still so he must be compensating.


Mine arrived yesterday! It went to Swindon instead of Bristol. It also said that it was waiting to be collected by our courier so I wasn't expecting it to arrive .
It was an old aluminium double clanger if anyone is interested !


----------



## carlosfandangus (10 Apr 2020)

Back now, 17 miles, just heard a noise upstairs, one of the nocturnal 's has risen


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Apr 2020)

0C again, and windy.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Apr 2020)

You know i value fellow CCers opinions on fashion!
So,what d'ya make of the above...good or bad? Three Kangol beauties,but i'm not that keen on the brown stripe one,more the white!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (10 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 513934
> 
> View attachment 513935
> 
> ...



The white one would look at home worn while playing bowls perhaps?

As for other two? Just burn them.


----------



## carlosfandangus (10 Apr 2020)

i would go for the first two, light a fire with the third


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2020)

We had a large gathering of 8 Buzzards flying over earlier .
I have fitted the crank which arrived yesterday .


----------



## Phaeton (10 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 513934
> 
> View attachment 513935
> 
> ...


What are they sock puppets?


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Apr 2020)

I've been comiling a playlist of feelgood choons...he's a jukebox hero got staaaaaaaaaaaaaars in his eyes!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic02W1bWeFU


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2020)

There's a fine line between toasting bread and burning it. I've just crossed that line.


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2020)

Just ran some errands. After cat food and litter purchase, dropped choc choc with 2 year old nephew Thomas. Then home, then back out to drop new baby supplies (nappies and stuff) with SIL (niece is due soon with No2). Dropped cash off with SIL's from MIL to keep them afloat. Then dropped of choc and bird seed at the nursing home for MIL.

Got given a load of sunflower seeds from SIL, so I've potted about 40. 🌻


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Apr 2020)

Happy Birthday @gavgav

I hope you're enjoying it in spite of everything.


----------



## gavgav (10 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Happy Birthday @gavgav
> 
> I hope you're enjoying it in spite of everything.


Thanks! The weather and a glorious ride are certainly staging off some of the surrealness of today. Not being able to celebrate with family and friends is hard, but just sat out in the sun enjoying a beer now 🍺


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2020)

Spent the morning colouring bard hoiled eggs for Easter. We may be on lockdown, but some traditions don't change. Plus finally put away the shopping I did on Monday night after its exit from quarantine. I have bananas! And HCB! 

A very fine lunch of herrings in cream sauce, bread & butter, two  and an orange.

Now about to go and bash some tatties and carrots for supper tonight - doing fish in a parcel with tarragon and capers, steamed carrots and pommes parmentier. Well, that'll be square chips to you and me.  Now shall I be really extravagant and crack open a can of peas to go with that?


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a fine line between toasting bread and burning it. I've just crossed that line.



Between that and the tea, you're really having one of *THOSE* days... 

Don't worry, you are not alone.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2020)

gavgav said:


> Thanks! The weather and a glorious ride are certainly staging off some of the surrealness of today. Not being able to celebrate with family and friends is hard, but just sat out in the sun enjoying a beer now 🍺



Happy birthday from me and the furry girls xxx


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2020)

gavgav said:


> Thanks! The weather and a glorious ride are certainly staging off some of the surrealness of today. Not being able to celebrate with family and friends is hard, but just sat out in the sun enjoying a beer now 🍺



Sitting in the garden with a beer isn't too bad. Happy birthday. I'll join you - sitting in the garden with a red wine !🍷


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photo challenge is animals. And seeings that it's Easter, tradition is tradition...


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2020)

gavgav said:


> Thanks! The weather and a glorious ride are certainly staging off some of the surrealness of today. Not being able to celebrate with family and friends is hard, but just sat out in the sun enjoying a beer now 🍺



Happy Brthday gavgav.


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2020)

Got the shopping done this morning, this afternoon I'm cleaning the oven.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2020)

Right, off to bash some tatties into submission...


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Got the shopping done this morning, this afternoon I'm cleaning the oven.



It's a bit hot for that. Let Mr Muscle do it.


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2020)

Listening to "100 Happy Songs" on Amazon.


----------



## carlosfandangus (10 Apr 2020)

16:00 hrs, gin and tonic poured, just gave my neighbor a lesson in wood splitting... my axe was being used, social distancing was observed and gloves worn, hands washed


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2020)

Think we will have a family outside cooking tea. I have sandwich steak for tea, with chips. Chips can go in the air fryer, but the sandwich steak, onion and mushrooms can be cooked by everyone other than me, sat around the garden table on a 3ft hot plate (it's great for stir fry, but cooked as a family). Best used outdoors, or with a large towel underneath when inside on the dining room table.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2020)

gavgav said:


> Thanks! The weather and a glorious ride are certainly staging off some of the surrealness of today. Not being able to celebrate with family and friends is hard, but just sat out in the sun enjoying a beer now 🍺


Happy Birthday !


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2020)

gavgav said:


> Thanks! The weather and a glorious ride are certainly staging off some of the surrealness of today. Not being able to celebrate with family and friends is hard, but just sat out in the sun enjoying a beer now 🍺



Happy Birthday from Germany...


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2020)

I've just had a nice 20 minute sit down in the Costa del Garden


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> It's a bit hot for that. Let Mr Muscle do it.



I was ably assisted by my friend Mr Muscle.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> 16:00 hrs, gin and tonic poured, just gave my neighbor a lesson in wood splitting... my axe was being used, social distancing was observed and gloves worn, hands washed


Always be careful with axes, especially if your name is Eugene

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtZqNAI4pBk


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I was ably assisted by my friend Mr Muscle.



or Mr Motivator😃


----------



## dave r (10 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> or Mr Motivator😃



No definitely mr muscle


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Apr 2020)

Only 2 hours 14 minutes to go then i can crack open the first bottle!


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Apr 2020)

Happy Birthday @gavgav .

I’m getting fed up with people. Before all this lockdown stuff I could walk the dogs for an hour and not see a single person, now, it’s likePiccafeckindilly feckin circus everywhere I go. I have to keep dodging out the way of people. Someone, please make it stop.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2020)

Well the main road that goes past the bottom of our cul de sac has been as busy as ever today , thought people were meant to be only doing essential journeys


----------



## tyred (10 Apr 2020)

After getting the (predictable) news that I was going to have to spend at least another three weeks in my 2km radius goldfish bowl I decided to make myself a nice proper burger in a proper toasted bap with real tomatoes and few chips and a bottle or two of Guinness to wash it down with. I can confirm that it was very, very nice.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Apr 2020)

And...while I’m in a ranty mood. Where the buck fuggering heck are my ball bearings I ordered over a week ago?! Ffs!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> And...while I’m in a ranty mood. Where the buck fuggering heck are my ball bearings I ordered over a week ago?! Ffs!


I'm sure they'll roll up some time. After Easter, most likely....


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2020)

Just had another lovely ride in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres. A beautiful starlit night, not a soul to be seen. A real pleasure to be out. 

Now having a post-ride


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Apr 2020)

I bought some Aldi brand 'weetabix' and noticed the serving suggestion picture on the front of the box. It shows what looks like a poached egg on a weetabix. Who the feck would eat such a combination?!


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I bought some Aldi brand 'weetabix' and noticed the serving suggestion picture on the front of the box. It shows what looks like a poached egg on a weetabix. Who the feck would eat such a combination?!


Ham, egg and weetabix?


----------



## Jenkins (10 Apr 2020)

After today's ride, I have re-established my cyclist tan lines, even if the tan is a bit on the bright red side!


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Ham, egg and weetabix?
> View attachment 514116


I'm seriously thinking about trying that. It looks naff,but maybe the combination tastes er nice(ish)?


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2020)

I'm here and there at present.


----------



## derrick (11 Apr 2020)

My Freedom pass has still not arrived.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2020)

Well, I was going to take a traditional Easter Weekend this week, but since I am in an office instead of driving a bus, with the present situation going on, I am just getting the week-end off. Which is okay, as I also have less rigamarole to deal with.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Well, I was going to take a traditional Easter Weekend this week, but since I am in an office instead of driving a bus, with the present situation going on, I am just getting the week-end off. Which is okay, as I also have less rigamarole to deal with.


How long can you manage to drive a desk though!

Take it easy...


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2020)

I have spent the evening working on my drawing. But it's time to put paper and pencils away and head off up the wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Apr 2020)

I just started installing Windows 10 on my main desktop PC. The Linux experiment has finished, for now. Wish me luck! 

Whew! That's a relief, the 2nd phase of the installation (reboot from main hard disk) successfully detected and connected to my Wifi, which is fortunate, as I no longer have wired internet. If this hadn't worked, the installation would have been a complete waste of time!


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I just started installing Windows 10 on my main desktop PC. The Linux experiment has finished, for now. Wish me luck!


Luck


----------



## Shut Up Legs (11 Apr 2020)

Windows 10 is up and running on my desktop PC, the installation was very quick and easy. Now I just have to setup the hard disks. My desktop PC is one of those full-tower style PCs, and has (among other things):

250GB SSD disk (boot, Windows)
2TB non-SSD disk (my applications will go here)
8TB non-SSD disk (my data will go here)
graphics adaptor with enough power to run graphic-intensive games

Regards,

--- Victor.


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, off for a bike ride later, it looks like a lovely morning.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Apr 2020)

Morning. Mint tea 🍵 again. I’m hoping my caged bearing arrives today.


----------



## alicat (11 Apr 2020)

Morning. I forgot to buy coffee when I went shopping yesterday.


----------



## Kryton521 (11 Apr 2020)

alicat said:


> Morning. I forgot to buy coffee when I went shopping yesterday.


Now you're in trouble. Two hour queue at the shops today?


----------



## alicat (11 Apr 2020)

Yes, I'm going to try the petrol station that has a small Waitrose attached. I have a voucher for the Saturday paper so I can do one mini-shop.


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Apr 2020)

Wondering why, if 'the supply chains are flowing' as well as they claim, the supermarket shelves remain devoid of bread flour?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2020)

Morning all just doing a turbo session and so far loads of bird's flitting around the garden .

Another glorious start to the day here .

Local main road sounds busy again when will people start behaving


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2020)

Morning.
Sunny out . I'm in no rush so I will sit here looking out of the window and drink my .

Why do cats have a strange fascination with water ? Apparently Schrodie was so fascinated yesterday by my wife watering the plants that he got his head wet by getting it under the spout .
Our old cats used to sit in the bath waiting for someone to turn a tap on to trickle so that they could drink from it .


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Apr 2020)

<sigh> this time last year I was on my way to Canada for a lovely Holiday. </sigh>


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> <sigh> this time last year I was on my way to Canada for a lovely Holiday. </sigh>


Well I'm on my way to make another .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2020)

I'm back !


----------



## Phaeton (11 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm here and there at present.
> View attachment 514122
> 
> View attachment 514123
> ...


Looks like the virus is catching


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Apr 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP has just come back from the shop with some essential supplies.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Apr 2020)

Cracking morning, wife popped to tesco hunter gathering 

I'm such a modern man

She doesn't trust me with shopping duties 
Might have an hr on the bike later...


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wondering why, if 'the supply chains are flowing' as well as they claim, the supermarket shelves remain devoid of bread flour?


The shops are shutting for one whole day this weekend, so some are panic buying again, just in case.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wondering why, if 'the supply chains are flowing' as well as they claim, the supermarket shelves remain devoid of bread flour?


I can report a positive sighting in Booths, Penrith last Wednesday. I also ordered some online from souschef.co.uk (a very useful site for hard to find ingredients btw).


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> I can report a positive sighting in Booths, Penrith last Wednesday. I also ordered some online from souschef.co.uk (a very useful site for hard to find ingredients btw).


Hmm, not sure I can swing a trip to Penrith under a 'necssary travel' banner, but the sous chef site looks interesting. Never knew there was such a thing as beetroot powder for example. I see an extended browse might be in order.
Thank you kindly 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Apr 2020)

I'm going to cut the grass soon..


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'd hardly go out panic stealing wearing a pink onesie with sheep on it, fluffy striped socks and sparkly Hello Kitty crocs...



We'd need a photo to confirm that.


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> You can eat half of each one, possibly anything else inside. Then repack the front, untouched, half facing the front.



Sounds like experience speaking.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I hate water leaks,


Spoke too soon, went out into the utility (fancy name back of garage) I could hear a noise, on closer inspection found it flooded, the small pipe feeding the American fridge had a small hole in it & was spraying water everywhere. Luckily I had bought a connector to put on my son's recovery truck & not got round to fitting it yet. So that's been repurposed & all fixed now, just a lot of wet towels.


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2020)

I've just planted the cherry tree I purchased from the Sunneyside Rural Trust some years ago. It has languished in a pot for some time, but now the pot is collapsing & I have the room I thought I'd be kind. It has white flowers.


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 513934
> 
> View attachment 513935
> 
> ...



#3 is the one for you, deffo.



Tenacious Sloth said:


> The white one would look at home worn while playing bowls perhaps?
> 
> As for other two? Just burn them.





carlosfandangus said:


> i would go for the first two, light a fire with the third




You're no fun.



Phaeton said:


> What are they sock puppets?



There are some people on here with no class.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Apr 2020)

The lady next door but one is 105 (106) in May, and her gardener hasn’t been round for ages. So I’ve just been round to mow the lawn. ( she doesn’t know this) but it’s the internet so I’ll tell everyone.


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Happy Birthday @gavgav .
> 
> I’m getting fed up with people. Before all this lockdown stuff I could walk the dogs for an hour and not see a single person, now, it’s likePiccafeckindilly feckin circus everywhere I go. I have to keep dodging out the way of people. Someone, please make it stop.



I've taken to walking along an unlit route after dark, with a good headlight.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Hmm, not sure I can swing a trip to Penrith under a 'necssary travel' banner, but the sous chef site looks interesting. Never knew there was such a thing as beetroot powder for example. I see an extended browse might be in order.
> Thank you kindly 👍


There might be a Waitrose near you? Beware of extended browsing on that site...it can be all too tempting!


----------



## postman (11 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> View attachment 513934
> 
> View attachment 513935
> 
> ...


 No Accy not of them go with that beautiful crushed red velvet jacket.


----------



## postman (11 Apr 2020)

What a lovely day. First job was to break open some soil to create a flower bed for my next door neighbour. Then i did 40 mins on the turbo ,it is getting easier. Now just finished a sarnie and some fruit. Not sure what i will do this afternoon. Have i left enough space after the full stops. I am trying. Well Mrs P says i am trying.


----------



## derrick (11 Apr 2020)

My freedom pass has arrived.no ******* good to me at the moment.🤣🤣


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> How long can you manage to drive a desk though!
> 
> Take it easy...


I'd guess about 6 weeks, so maybe 3-4 weeks more, so I can depart with fond memories and good graces.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2020)

Supper tonight is a cheese, onion, leek and spinach pie. All assorted bits all prepped, just need to throw it all together and pop it in the oven when I get back from Tesco later.

It were supposed to be pastry parcels, but half my filo pastry had gone t**s up, so I will just put the filling into a pie dish and scrunch the rest of the filo on top.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photo challenge is "Happiness". Well, losing myself in an art project makes me happy, and this is especially true of my latest project...


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wondering why, if 'the supply chains are flowing' as well as they claim, the supermarket shelves remain devoid of bread flour?


Shop upwards. I quit going to Kroger, as it had all sorts of shortages, and went to Jewel instead. In the States, the more expensive, regional super-markets have things like bread and t.p., the bigger national chains do not. Except for Aldi. No troubles there, as far as I see. Fresh seafood, in the Midwest, iscurrently limited to cod, salmon, shrimp, and catfish or tilapia. Of those, I will only eat cod or pollock, which is always frozen in these parts


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Apr 2020)

Just back from Tesco it was well stocked however the queue was very long, while I was there I used the self service post thing, I have sent a left pedal to a fellow CC'r it only cost£1.61 to send, quite surprised


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2020)

I managed to get a ride in this morning, 56 miles, spoilt by 2 punctures, thats about as many punctures as I get in a year most times, I finished the ride by riding in from Balsall Common across Coventry home on a flat back tyre.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2020)

I only got about 2 miles when I had my flat, the other day. I also had the wrong size spare tube, and no patches. I had to tie a knot in the tube and then refill with air for a lumpy ride home.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Apr 2020)

I just realised that I posted something in another thread instead of this one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2020)

I tried to have a nap earlier but a delivery man arrived with 2 cases of North Brewing beer. I'm going to have another nap now.


----------



## postman (11 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I managed to get a ride in this morning, 56 miles, spoilt by 2 punctures, thats about as many punctures as I get in a year most times, I finished the ride by riding in from Balsall Common across Coventry home on a flat back tyre.




Well done dave r. Mrs P won't let me go out. She says quite rightly what if you have an accident. They have enough on their plates at the moment. So we went out for a walk locally together. My reward was a mint choc magnom ice cream,well worth it.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2020)

I've been outside doing a bit of head scratching and then hacksawing and then drilling some steel angle iron to make an extractor / puller to remove a blade adaptor from a petrol lawn mower engine . It worked! I managed to fit the damaged one with the drive pulley on . It now needs two holes drilled into it where the previous locating pins snapped off .
I don't like the idea of a direct drive from the crankshaft to the cutting blade as our mower's crankshaft bent when the blade hit a hard object burried in the grass . A rubber cush drive might have stopped the crankshaft from being bent .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wondering why, if 'the supply chains are flowing' as well as they claim, the supermarket shelves remain devoid of bread flour?



They can be running fine but if demand is out stripping max supply capability you’ll still end up with empty shelves.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> They can be running fine but if demand is out stripping max supply capability you’ll still end up with empty shelves.


There has to more to it than that, there has logically got to be more flour in the system than there was this time last year, just think of all the restaurants, cafes, bakeries etc. not needing it, yet it's still a very scarce commodity a month on.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2020)

Can everyone please look under the cushions of their sofas for a get-up-and-go?

I seem to have lost mine.


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Apr 2020)

Get up and go required too, on the message above re flour, tesco had very little of the normal Homepride etc, however there was an abundance of locally grown/milled Laxey flour in all varieties, comes with having a local mill


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Apr 2020)

My get up an go, got up and left. If you see it point it in this direction.


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Apr 2020)

postman said:


> No Accy not of them go with that beautiful crushed red velvet jacket.


Er,it's burgundy,not red Mr Postman! Besides,i just wouldn't wear a summer flat cap with that jacket anyway.


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> There might be a Waitrose near you? Beware of extended browsing on that site...it can be all too tempting!


They're (perhaps unsurprisingly) rare around here, the nearest being 15 miles away, although I'm sure I could work with that one way or another. However, in checking online, they had no bread flour listed, only plain, SR and bread mixes. It did say they'd reduced the range of products available online though?


Gravity Aided said:


> Shop upwards. I quit going to Kroger, as it had all sorts of shortages, and went to Jewel instead. In the States, the more expensive, regional super-markets have things like bread and t.p., the bigger national chains do not. Except for Aldi. No troubles there, as far as I see. Fresh seafood, in the Midwest, iscurrently limited to cod, salmon, shrimp, and catfish or tilapia. Of those, I will only eat cod or pollock, which is always frozen in these parts


Good point, along similar lines to @Maverick Goose 


YukonBoy said:


> They can be running fine but if demand is out stripping max supply capability you’ll still end up with empty shelves.


True, but I'd have thought i might have been lucky enough to have dropped in at the right time at least once in the last few weeks? Bread flour was never this 'popular' round these parts in the past.
When searching for hard to find products under normal circumstances I'd have a pootle around different stores, but that doesn't seem appropriate atm. What's frustrating is there's an enormous flour mill just a few miles away in Worksop (no retail counter though)! Not had much luck finding an online flour retailer yet either.
Oh well, bought bread it is for a while then. Could be worse. Much, much worse.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> Sounds like experience speaking.


Tried and tested, why give a way/method that wouldn't work!


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2020)

Decided not to go to Tesco. Not exactly going to run out of anything in the next few days, just wanted to keep the cupboards and fridge contents stocked up and get a new mop as mum has somehow inexplicably managed to break mine. Would have been a good night for stickering as well, but it's not urgent.

Will probably go on Monday or Tuesday instead.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Apr 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP has just come into the lounge with beer and pringles. Life seems worth living again.


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> They're (perhaps unsurprisingly) rare around here, the nearest being 15 miles away, although I'm sure I could work with that one way or another. However, in checking online, they had no bread flour listed, only plain, SR and bread mixes. It did say they'd reduced the range of products available online though?
> 
> Good point, along similar lines to @Maverick Goose
> 
> ...


When I worked for the YHA in Edale, I used to go to the Buxton Waitrose when I went walking over that way.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Can everyone please look under the cushions of their sofas for a get-up-and-go?
> 
> I seem to have lost mine.


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Apr 2020)

I am going to have a good look for mine, I might need it tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> They're (perhaps unsurprisingly) rare around here, the nearest being 15 miles away, although I'm sure I could work with that one way or another. However, in checking online, they had no bread flour listed, only plain, SR and bread mixes. It did say they'd reduced the range of products available online though?
> 
> Good point, along similar lines to @Maverick Goose
> 
> ...


Tesco's, Sainsburys & Asda all say they have it in stock.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Tesco's, Sainsburys & Asda all say they have it in stock.


The question is it worth 30 minutes to an hours wait to find out they are telling porkies


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> The question is it worth 30 minutes to an hours wait to find out they are telling porkies


Buy online, local Tesco's only had a 10 minute queue.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Buy online, local Tesco's only had a 10 minute queue.


We can't buy online for Tesco's, Morrisons or Asda around here, none of the websites will let you place an order.


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Apr 2020)

We only have Tesco or Shoprite (manx) I queued for an hour earlier today


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> We can't buy online for Tesco's, Morrisons or Asda around here, none of the websites will let you place an order.


It's the same for me; however Starfruits (Greengrocers), Cranston's (Butchers) and Graham's (deli) will all deliver locally. TBH I'd rather support local shops anyway.


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Can everyone please look under the cushions of their sofas for a get-up-and-go?
> 
> I seem to have lost mine.



Mine got up and left just after tea, just as I was about to start the ironing, so keep an eye out for my get up and go as well please.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> It's the same for me; however Starfruits (Greengrocers), Cranston's (Butchers) and Graham's (deli) will all deliver locally. TBH I'd rather support local shops anyway.


We've been customers of Tesco for just short of 40 years but that's all over now, won't be going back to them again.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Apr 2020)

As I'm now working on Monday (the wife of the bloke due to work is showing Covid symptons and I live the closest to work) I needed to go shopping for food, but made the mistake of phoning my mum & asking if there was anything they needed while I was out. I didn't know a baguettee and some pâté counted as esential foods!


----------



## Jenkins (12 Apr 2020)

This afternoon was something different for me - exercise without cycling. I downloaded the Radcliffe & Maconie breakfast show from 6 music and spent a very pleasant 3 hours listening to it while walking the local lanes, paths & bridleways for 9.5 miles. When I got home I treated myself to a very cold beer in the back garden exchanging messages with my sister who was well in to a bottle of red wine in her garden.


----------



## derrick (12 Apr 2020)

Sunday ride sorted.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Apr 2020)

I'm listening to the White Stripes:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7aHXryt0pg


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

I spent a very pleasant evening watching, first, the 2009 JJ Abrams Star Trek reboot with Chris Pine and Zachary Quinto, which was then followed by Ender's Game.

It's not often I'll watch two films on the trot like that. 

Anyways, I have two cats telling me that it is time for their pre-bed dreamies. So on that note, I shall sign off and see y'all in just under 12 hours time.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2020)

Mid way through an early morning turbo session what a glorious start to the day again .

Got radio 2 on the headphones .

Birds are twittering well .

Hope you are all ok ?


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, happy easter, back to the decorating today.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Apr 2020)

I think my mojo is furloughed .


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I think my mojo is furloughed .



My mojo is quite strong this morning and I'm eager to get started, but my Good Lady hasn't stired yet so I'm going to have to wait until she stirs from the land of nod.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Apr 2020)

I'm looking everywhere for mine, the house is asleep, the bike is calling, but I'm just not feeling the vibe


----------



## Phaeton (12 Apr 2020)

I think I've found a little bit, I'm going to get the bike out & see if I can encourage a bit more to surface


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2020)

I washed my car, this morning. It's now very red & shiny. 

I'm planning to make a lemon meringue pie for pud later.. 🥧


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Apr 2020)

Its drizzling here, might go down to the national sport centre (NSC) and do some laps, its exactly 1/2 mile around, going by road as the old railway track has had lots of people on it, its only 1.5 miles away


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Apr 2020)

Oh BTW I lost a large filling from one of my back teeth last night, Mrs was smoking some salmon and large prawns outside on my camping stove, I tried a prawn and my tooth started to fall apart, I will have to ring the dentist on Tuesday, dont know how covid has affected treatment


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Apr 2020)

Urbi et Orbi is on. Gulp.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2020)

Well that's the main jobs done time to decide what is next. 

Oh and Michael Ball is back


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Apr 2020)

I’ve just eaten half of quite a large chocolate Easter egg, now I feel sick.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I think my mojo is furloughed .


You need to get it workin' man, yeahhh!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gNs-29s-0Q


----------



## MontyVeda (12 Apr 2020)

two poached eggs on hot buttered toast with lashings of Marmite = one happy tummy


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Apr 2020)

One kids Easter chocolate hunt completed. Unsurprisingly, they found them all.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2020)

Oh dear!
I'm going to have to get some virtual polish and dusters as I've been given a trophy. Now to find my virtual glass cabinet !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2020)

I've gone right off my new Lenovo tablet. Keeps going flat too quickly . Not as good as the original one I had .


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2020)

Brown bap, with extra mature Yorkshire Cheddar & piccalilli, for lunch.. 

Off out for some (legal) exercise with MrsPete soon.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've gone right off my new Lenovo tablet. Keeps going flat too quickly . Not as good as the original one I had .


What shape do you want it?


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> They're (perhaps unsurprisingly) rare around here, the nearest being 15 miles away, although I'm sure I could work with that one way or another. However, in checking online, they had no bread flour listed, only plain, SR and bread mixes. It did say they'd reduced the range of products available online though?
> 
> Good point, along similar lines to @Maverick Goose
> 
> ...


There for a while, in the States, there was a shortage/dearth of both flour and bought bread. Luckily, I always have a few pounds of flour available.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Er,it's burgundy,not red Mr Postman! Besides,i just wouldn't wear a summer flat cap with that jacket anyway.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Apr 2020)

Quite a productive morning - I must be unwell! Kitchen floor scrubbed, towels washed and on the line to dry and my personal aerodynamics improved with a grade 2 haircut.

After some lunch (ham rolls) I may go out for a slow back lane & bridleway ride or walk - I haven't decided yet.


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Its drizzling here, might go down to the national sport centre (NSC) and do some laps, its exactly 1/2 mile around, going by road as the old railway track has had lots of people on it, its only 1.5 miles away


I did 20 laps at an average of 19 mph, I then went to the seafront to have a look at how man people were about... not many, grey skies and light drizzle has put them off, 21 miles in total, home now with a black coffee


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

Happy Easter to my fellow Mundaners!

Bit of a kitchen morning here chez Casa Reynard. Bulgur wheat on to soak with garlic, mint, pepper and oregano, have a selection of veggies (baby san marzano tomatoes, sweet peppers, courgettes, onions and garlic) ready for roasting, and there's a lamb rack marinating in oil, mint, garlic and oregano ready to hit the pan later.

It's almost time for lunch - keeping it traditional here, with ham, smoked sausage, hard boiled eggs, cheese and babka.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Letterbox"...


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've gone right off my new Lenovo tablet. Keeps going flat too quickly . Not as good as the original one I had .


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Apr 2020)

Well. I just came across this gem.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Apr 2020)

This won't last long


----------



## alicat (12 Apr 2020)

I got a delivery slot at Tescos. Next Tuesday 20:00 to 21:00


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Apr 2020)

My mother has posted a picture of me and my sister, brother holding Easter eggs when I was four. Got to love mothers !


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Apr 2020)

Only 7 hours,4 minutes to go till beer o clock!


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Apr 2020)

HOW long?????


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

Off to go and pot on some vegetable seedlings.

Oh, and @mudsticks I have two peppers that have finally sprouted! They've taken their own sweet time, but yay!!!


----------



## Phaeton (12 Apr 2020)

Sky's have just opened & it's now pouring it down


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Off to go and pot on some vegetable seedlings.
> 
> Oh, and @mudsticks I have two peppers that have finally sprouted! They've taken their own sweet time, but yay!!!



Well done - the positive vibes (and possibly the heat) paid off.

I'm giving myself a day off off farming and growing (save for the bare survival essentials.

But shall be potting on the Aubergines tomorrow


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Sky's have just opened & it's now pouring it down


Sun has come out here, however we are expecting strong winds 29 mph with gusts up to 44 mph, gladly gone by tomorrow morning


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Sky's have just opened & it's now pouring it down


Still dry here.


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Sky's have just opened & it's now pouring it down


Here too. Hoping it's enough to replenish the water butt.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Apr 2020)

Stopped 5 mins later


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> My mother has posted a picture of me and my sister, brother holding Easter eggs when I was four. Got to love mothers !


Let’s see it then?


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Well done - the positive vibes (and possibly the heat) paid off.
> 
> I'm giving myself a day off off farming and growing (save for the bare survival essentials.
> 
> But shall be potting on the Aubergines tomorrow



I'll be doing another sowing tomorrow. Have taken the seeds out of one the the plum tomatoes destined for tonight's supper, and will plant those too. 

I love aubergines, but mum can't eat them, ergo I don't either.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I love aubergines, but mum can't eat them, ergo I don't either.


No loss, they are tasteless slop with negligible nutritional value.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> No loss, they are tasteless slop with negligible nutritional value.


Mr Mousakka would disagree with you!


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Mr Mousakka would disagree with you!


He’d be wrong, and he can’t sing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Only 7 hours,4 minutes to go till beer o clock!


You're still working on GMT, BST gets you there an hour earlier. You know it makes sense.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

I've slipped past google it would appear.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> No loss, they are tasteless slop with negligible nutritional value.


That good ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2020)

I've been outside putting my lawnmower back together again ? It has been a bit of a head scratching session with putting things on and then taking them off to fit something else first . It is a bit like a 3D jigsaw but it is nice to see it coming together. I've got to take the front wheels off again tomorrow as the ride height connecting rod has become disconnected .


----------



## Phaeton (12 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> That good ?


I think he over exaggerated it, it's not that good


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've been outside putting my lawnmower back together again ? It has been a bit of a head scratching session with putting things on and then taking them off to fit something else first . It is a bit like a 3D jigsaw but it is nice to see it coming together. I've got to take the front wheels off again tomorrow as the ride height connecting rod has become disconnected .


 What is it now????


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> No loss, they are tasteless slop with negligible nutritional value.



Slow-roasted aubergine with lots of garlic and a good drizzle of olive oil, served with hummus and warm pitta breads. So totally lush...

Or baked in tomato sauce with oodles of parmesan and mozzarella...

Maybe a lovely ratatouille...

Perhaps a curry...

And as @PeteXXX says, a moussaka


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

Anyway, the light has pretty well much gone. Time to put the drawing away and settle down with a  and some peanut butter chocolate things.

Soon it will be time to cook supper.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Slow-roasted aubergine with lots of garlic and a good drizzle of olive oil, served with hummus and warm pitta breads. So totally lush...
> 
> Or baked in tomato sauce with oodles of parmesan and mozzarella...
> 
> ...


An aubergine spoils all those other lovely ingredients.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I think he over exaggerated it, it's not that good


Over egging the egg plant?


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Apr 2020)

Just had to share this... bought 15 years ago when I went to Moto GP, used it on every ride over the last 6 years (commuted every day for 6) its still going strong, it was worth every penny of the £10 I paid from Valentino's official merchandise stall, I thought it expensive at the time


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Still dry here.


 'Appen did naughty peeps from ower t'Pennines steal it all?


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> 'Appen did naughty peeps from ower t'Pennines steal it all?


We'll get it overnight, not during daylight hours the proper side o'Pennines.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You're still working on GMT, BST gets you there an hour earlier. You know it makes sense.


He'd have to finish an hour earlier though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> He'd have to finish an hour earlier though.


If we were proper Europeans, we'd have started already! Now there's a thought. I've got a beer made in collaboration with a Danish brewery. It's half European, so I can split the time difference. 7:30pm isn't that long to wait....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2020)

Aaah!


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

Hardly mundane really. 

But I won 'first prize' in the Farm Easter Egg Hunt today. 

Which meant I got first choice of sticker out of The Unofficial Justin Beiber Fan Club Book. 

"Making your own fun in the Country" has reached unforeseen heights of silliness. 






And there aren't even any children here.

(Maybe that's for the best )


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll be doing another sowing tomorrow. Have taken the seeds out of one the the plum tomatoes destined for tonight's supper, and will plant those too.
> 
> I love aubergines, but mum can't eat them, ergo I don't either.



They're a divisive ingredient, I love em, properly cooked. 
But some folks just can't tolerate, or react badly to the solanacae family.



EltonFrog said:


> No loss, they are tasteless slop with negligible nutritional value.



Oooh provocative.

Aubergines 🍆

It's what you do with them, that counts 

A poor workman will often blame his tools


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Hardly mundane really.
> 
> But I won 'first prize' in the Farm Easter Egg Hunt today.
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with silly.  Laughter is by far the best medicine.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> They're a divisive ingredient, I love em, properly cooked.
> But some folks just can't tolerate, or react badly to the solanacae family.



Like my mum. She loves aubergines, but they really do not love her... 



> Oooh provocative.
> 
> Aubergines 🍆
> 
> ...



Oh, THIS in spades. 

The pun was intentional, btw...


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

Oh dear, I may have eaten too much... 

Seared lamb rack with garlic and mint, tabbouleh and roasted mediterranean veg - peppers, courgettes, onions, a ridiculous amount of garlic and baby San Marzano tomatoes.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nothing wrong with silly.  Laughter is by far the best medicine.



Maybe that's why I'm generally in such _rude _health. 

I'm a _firm_ believer in the tonic giving properties, conferred by a good vibrate of the diaphragm


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh dear, I may have eaten too much...
> 
> Seared lamb rack with garlic and mint, tabbouleh and roasted mediterranean veg - peppers, courgettes, onions, a ridiculous amount of garlic and baby San Marzano tomatoes.



As I opined elsewhere. 

This is a real 'John Lewis' Apocalypse for some folks


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> As I opined elsewhere.
> 
> This is a real 'John Lewis' Apocalypse for some folks



I do shop in Tesco, I'll have you know... 

Most of the ingredients were either yellow sticker, value or free.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Maybe that's why I'm generally in such _rude _health.
> 
> I'm a _firm_ believer in the tonic giving properties, conferred by a good vibrate of the diaphragm



Mmmm, I've never taken myself too seriously...


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I do shop in Tesco, I'll have you know...
> 
> Most of the ingredients were either yellow sticker, value or free.



Absolutely zero requirement for _you_ to justify your shopping habits to _me _Mon Cherie ... 

I have been known to frequent the pudding aisle in Wa1trose, doncha know.. 

Lurking in hope, of the discounted chocolate Gü pots


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 514609
> 
> 
> Aaah!


You followed the instructions on the can?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> You followed the instructions on the can?


Drink fresh? Yes, I was particularly anxious that it would go off shortly after 8.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Absolutely zero requirement for _you_ to justify your shopping habits to _me _Mon Cherie ...
> 
> I have been known to frequent the pudding aisle in Wa1trose, doncha know..
> 
> Lurking in hope, of the discounted chocolate Gü pots



Nothing wrong with lurking in the hope of obtaining deliciousness... 

And it's *MA* cherie, btw


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2020)

Ahem, _ma chérie_! Pardon my accent.


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nothing wrong with lurking in the hope of obtaining deliciousness...
> 
> And it's *MA* cherie, btw



Of course it is, what a terrible dereliction of grammar, on my part... 

Too much Sunday evening relaxant can be my only excuse


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

Looks like you're _everyones _darling tonight @Reynard


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Of course it is, what a terrible dereliction of grammar, on my part...
> 
> Too much Sunday evening relaxant can be my only excuse



It's an adequate excuse for getting your grammatical ting in a twost. 

Alas it's not one I can gainfully employ. But I will slope off to the kitchen to pour myself another


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Looks like you're _everyones _darling tonight @Reynard


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's an adequate excuse for getting your grammatical ting in a twost.
> 
> Alas it's not one I can gainfully employ. But I will slope off to the kitchen to pour myself another



Oh I only meant fennel tea - of course


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ahem, _ma chérie_! Pardon my accent.


Parce que je vaut bien!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFr8ORjAYQ4


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Parce que je vaut bien!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFr8ORjAYQ4



Moi, je le vaux bien, L'Oréal ne vaut rien.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Apr 2020)

alicat said:


> I got a delivery slot at Tescos. Next Tuesday 20:00 to 21:00


Excellent - what are you delivering to them?


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2020)

That's a batch of e-mails answered. Now to go find a  and something chocolatey.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 514609
> 
> 
> Aaah!



Stout and chocolate works, but the addition of mushrooms seems a bit ...


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Stout and chocolate works, but the addition of mushrooms seems a bit ...


Magic?

Although it could well be garlic.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Apr 2020)

I'm thinking about thinking about doing some brickwork repointing in the loft. I may have to think about it some more.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Stout and chocolate works, but the addition of mushrooms seems a bit ...


It adds a nice bit of earthy Umami punch Grasshopper!


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 514519
> 
> I've slipped past google it would appear.


Surfaced in


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Surfaced in
> View attachment 514691


And there's talk of using an app employing location services as a tool to support the nation's exit strategy? Yep, can't see a problem with that 🤔


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> And there's talk of using an app employing location services as a tool to support the nation's exit strategy? Yep, can't see a problem with that 🤔


Nor can I.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Apr 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I'm thinking about thinking about doing some brickwork repointing in the loft. I may have to think about it some more.


Same here with the painting that needs to be done in my kitchen and bathroom. I bought the paint on Good Friday.....in 2019. It's still in the tin!


----------



## slowmotion (13 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Same here with the painting that needs to be done in my kitchen and bathroom. I bought the paint on Good Friday.....in 2019. It's still in the tin!


Compared to me, you're a human dynamo!


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Apr 2020)

This day last year I was in Toronto.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2020)

good morning folks, its gone cold and windy here this morning, I've got walls to tidy and painting to do today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2020)

I can confirm that it's windy but I shut my bedroom window because it's north-facing. I haven't felt the cold yet.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Apr 2020)

It’s windy and cold here in South Oxfordcestershirey too. I shivered when I went outside to get some mint.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2020)

Morning.
Looks like summer is over and winter is back for this year ! 
Woke up to find that the wind had rearranged the garden furniture !  I had left the garden parasol thing up and it had gone for a long walk .
Did I get any sympathy from SWMBO ? Not on your nelly! . So I went out and brought the parachute back inside and all before I made a .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> good morning folks, its gone cold and windy here this morning, I've got walls to tidy and painting to do today.


Are you going for the distressed look or leaving that for the decorating ?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> This day last year I was in Toronto.


The way the wind is blowing you could be there later today !


----------



## Phaeton (13 Apr 2020)

About to brave the wind & rain to take the dog, get it in early then slob the rest of the day


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2020)

Morning all i don't think we had any rain overnight as per forecast 

Windy outside but at least i wont be riding into a headwind on the turbo trainer later 

Had my first cuppa of the day and now just chillin as the youth of today would say


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Apr 2020)

Fair bit of rain ,thunder and lightning.
Bit wild this morning, but ok, dry outside surprisingly


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2020)

It rained overnight, mainly because cleaned the car yesterday, but it's cool, dry and windy now.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2020)

One of our visiting squirrels is sat on the lawn eating its nuts..


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2020)

I wondered what had happened !  I was responding to a thread and I couldn't post it ! Whilst I was writing it had been locked down !


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2020)

B****y weather peeps ! Why don't they step outside and have a look at what the weather is actually doing !

Light winds! Pah!


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Apr 2020)

Potty places l have cycled (ON MY TRAINER) these are the views from our terrace in the sky ....well ok , in the trees. There must be worse places to be locked up , sorry locked down ! Up -down round and round , what do l know


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> The way the wind is blowing you could be there later today !


Any way the wind blows nothing really matters.


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> One of our visiting squirrels is sat on the lawn eating its nuts..


OUCH !!


----------



## Phaeton (13 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Any way the wind blows nothing really matters.


To meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> To meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



To meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2020)

Garden supplies just ordered time to wash up


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> To meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Any way the wind blows.


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 Apr 2020)

Sun is out, wind is slowly dying down, no plans for today


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2020)

I might go for a walk, soon. 🚶


----------



## mybike (13 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Er,it's burgundy,not red Mr Postman! Besides,i just wouldn't wear a summer flat cap with that jacket anyway.



I thought they were fancy cycle helmets.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Apr 2020)

I rebuilt the Bianchi hybrid bike I got some time ago for my errand bike, so the Dawes can go to storage until winter.I took it for a ride that afternoon, and it's a good riding bicycle. I also made a container of carrot dirt and planted some carrots therein. I got my plants ready for the cold spell and arrival of the Boreads. Right now, about 2C with 40mph winds. I also planted some herbs in little containers.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> I thought they were fancy cycle helmets.


I've decided on the white one with the blue stripes. I must have about 20 baseball caps and about 10 flat caps now. I have so many to wear that on days out(not now during the lockdown obviously!)i take one,maybe two out with me besides the one i'm wearing and then change them after an hour or so.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Apr 2020)

Breakfast:
Cumberland Sausages 2 days out of date
All butter Muffins 3 days out of date
Coffee with 2 days out of date milk
Still yummamungo, all is good Chez Fondo


----------



## Jenkins (13 Apr 2020)

Hmmm, I may have gone with the grade 2 a bit too early judging by this morning's chilly ride to work.


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Hmmm, I may have gone with the grade 2 a bit too early judging by this morning's chilly ride to work.



I did the same the other day, had to wear a bandanna under my helmet and a hat in the garden so my head didn't get burnt, should have gone wide brimmed not baseball as the top of my ears got burnt!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Breakfast:
> Cumberland Sausages 2 days out of date
> All butter Muffins 3 days out of date
> Coffee with 2 days out of date milk
> Still yummamungo, all is good Chez Fondo


Most out of date stuff is ok if you blitzkrieg it in the microwave or under the grill.


----------



## Ripple (13 Apr 2020)

I just wanted to watch a movie.


----------



## Speicher (13 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> This day last year I was in Toronto.



Did you go up the CN Tower?


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2020)

My get-up-and-go is still awol and it's too cold to do much outside. Ergo I'm having a lazy day, although I'll drop off a couple of beers off for my neighbour after lunch.

I'll also start moving the firewood out of the garage and back to the pile along the fence, and I'm unlikely to need logs by the bucket load anymore, and I really do need to be able to get the mower out before the grass gets neck high... 

I also need the log bins to use as planters for my veggies, as my seedlings are almost ready to be planted out.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "nature"


----------



## mybike (13 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Garden supplies just ordered time to wash up



Put my list in Monday, sorted what they hadn't got Friday, paid Saturday, just waiting now.

My Garmin wristy thing is telling me I need to do some walking


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Apr 2020)

Speicher said:


> Did you go up the CN Tower?


Yes we did.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Apr 2020)

I haven’t driven or been in a car for four weeks.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Let’s see it then?



Here you go, It’s Easter 1971. I’m the four year old in the middle.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2020)

It is lovely and sunny out but the wind is freezing! 

I have managed to get the 150cc petrol engine in the new old lawn mower which used to have a 125 engine before the crankshaft got bent . I had to file out the mounting bolt holes as the engine bolts were bigger. The engine turns over but I need to connect up the throttle linkage before I can try to start it .


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2020)

I have unblocked a sink.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Apr 2020)

I have vacuumed the floors and washed them.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2020)

I have a


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Apr 2020)

Adult Lancastrians have just noticed that some trees blossom in the springtime


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 Apr 2020)

I have just sharpened 3 of my 5 axes, they are now sharp enough to sharpen pencils..... I was bored


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I have just sharpened 3 of my 5 axes, they are now sharp enough to sharpen pencils..... I was bored



You will be ready when the virus laden zombies attack.


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 Apr 2020)

My Father in law and his wife loved going for a drink in Lancaster (train from Doulton) since covid they are going stir crazy


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You will be ready when the virus laden zombies attack.


Sadly I have only two hands, I did watch Abraham Lincoln Vampire hunter in the week so I am partially trained


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Sadly I have only two hands, I did watch Abraham Lincoln Vampire hunter in the week so I am partially trained



Think B&Q have a five axe thrower in stock


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Apr 2020)

I made flatbread again today. I’m about make tea and watch a film. Laterrrrzzzz.


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Think B&Q have a five axe thrower in stock


Speaking of axesand their uses:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLYOy15gz_Q


----------



## Magpies (13 Apr 2020)

Never been so busy at work as in the past few weeks. 
At long last ..... some time over the weekend to see what I've been missing around me .....


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2020)

I have  and a slightly stale chocolate brownie (I am making the tray last) and working on my poem "Four Walls"


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Apr 2020)

Been watching Kinsmen - secret service. Excellent film. Time for bed. Night night Zebedee.


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Apr 2020)

Cold winds today but lots of sunshine and blue skies in the afternoon-no blue hats needed. What a fnatastic day!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsF4suwvpsY


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2020)

Soon be that time of year again!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T4cpfDiUMqo


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2020)

Bed for me. Nunnight one and all.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2020)

Summat odd going on!
Check the times, top and bottom.



Anyone willing to let yon weary traveller have summat to eat.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have  and a slightly stale chocolate brownie *(I am making the tray last)* and working on my poem "Four Walls"


Why'd you want to eat the tray. Not very healthy, to say the least.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2020)

Morning all blurry eyes at mo but looks cloudy outside.

Time to get the kettle on and start waking up I suppose


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2020)

Morning people, I got a lot of work done yesterday, I'll be wallpapering today.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2020)

Now i can open my eye's it's patchy blue sky outside and looks nice although i should think chilly 

I reckon the water pressure has been lowered since lockdown , way too many bucket uses recently


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Morning people, I got a lot of work done yesterday, I'll be wallpapering today.


Give it a rest will ya, it’s exhausting reading your posts. 😌


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Apr 2020)

Made mandarin marmalade on Monday.
Now enjoying it on some toast. Almost as satisfying as alliterating that opening sentence.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2020)

Morning.
It is another bright day with a light frost outside.
I didn't like finding what greeted me when I opened the door to our out back room . It was full of black feathers! . Schrodie was a Bad Boy! . I don't know where the Blackbird is . I got the vacuum out and Schrodie shot out of the door. No cuddles this morning .


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Give it a rest will ya, it’s exhausting reading your posts. 😌



Nearly done.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2020)

I can remember hearing a statement on the TV once , that under ideal conditions and given enough food that a single greenfly could fill a super tanker in a certain amount of time ! 
Why ?
Must be to infect the garden of someone you don't like .


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2020)

Well second cuppa done
Fed the birds
Had breakfast
Read my emails
Let's get started


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Apr 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP is doing this today 
https://covid19vaccinetrial.co.uk/volunteer

Actually that’s not mundane really.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The Fragrant MrsP is doing this today
> https://covid19vaccinetrial.co.uk/volunteer
> 
> Actually that’s not mundane really.


No, not mundane at all! Well done, MrsP!


----------



## Phaeton (14 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Let's get started


How do you do that? Sat at my desk trying to work, well trying to try to work


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2020)

Yesterday, I decided to pressure wash two of my three bins. They are now sparkly clean and smelling of Jeyes Fluid.
As I don't use the garden waste one now, I'm going to keep my winemaking demi-Jon's in it.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> How do you do that? Sat at my desk trying to work, well trying to try to work



I'd agree, trying to work study or concentrate on anything complex, or a bit dull, whilst having easy access to the instantaneous fleshpots of the Internet, is a trial indeed. 

So glad to have work in 'the real world' to do... Internet is for tea breaks 😇


----------



## Phaeton (14 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Internet is for tea breaks 😇


Unfortunately it appears now to be my life having spent the last 25 years on it or associated with things on it


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> How do you do that? Sat at my desk trying to work, well trying to try to work



Not sure how but I just do


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2020)

Just been told by my mother that a close friend died earlier today from covid 19


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Just been told by my mother that a close friend died earlier today from covid 19


Sorry to hear of the sad news .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2020)

A little while ago I heard some banging coming from our French windows. It was my wife stood outside in the cold wearing her dressing gown! 
I thought she was locked out ! She was in a way! The Blackbird had survived the attack and had come out of hiding and was stood at the back door. My wife didn't want to scare it back into hiding and was trying to come in another way .
We think the bird has flown off now ! 

Unless it's gone back into hiding .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2020)

I can't decide: bath or shower?

Morning all and sundry!


----------



## Phaeton (14 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't decide: bath or shower?


Neither there must be a drought coming


----------



## mudsticks (14 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Neither there must be a drought coming



Nah, 
I'm laying out lots of drip irrigation tape today. 

That's even better than hanging washing, for making rain


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Neither there must be a drought coming


But if I put a brick in the bath it will save water, right?


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2020)

Slightly early Elevenses, today.
Black coffee and a scone with a dollop of blackcurrant jam. 👌


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2020)

We are a meal apart, just finishing breakfast here. 5:30 a.m..


----------



## mudsticks (14 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But if I put a brick in the bath it will save water, right?


Two (or more*) people in one bath, saves even more water. 

*So long as they are all 'household' members under present circs, of course.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Two (or more*) people in one bath, saves even more water.
> 
> *So long as they are all 'household' members under present circs, of course.


Didn't that cause a lot of upset a few years ago when in a drought it was suggested that people share a shower, not sure if it was implicit who you should share with.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Apr 2020)

Magpies said:


> Never been so busy at work as in the past few weeks.
> At long last ..... some time over the weekend to see what I've been missing around me .....


An Egret ?


----------



## raleighnut (14 Apr 2020)

20 pages of Mundanity and I'd only missed from Friday afto onwards, think I need a lie down now


----------



## Hugh Manatee (14 Apr 2020)

Artist at work on Day ? Of the lockdown:


----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> Put my list in Monday, sorted what they hadn't got Friday, paid Saturday, just waiting now.
> 
> My Garmin wristy thing is telling me I need to do some walking



And arrived Monday afternoon.


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Nah,
> I'm laying out lots of drip irrigation tape today.
> 
> That's even better than hanging washing, for making rain


Normally Bank Holiday weekends are a reliable bet for rain! Oh and I've been browsing through various books of photographs online:

View: https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Isle-Dogs-Before-Big-Money/dp/191056639X/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=mike+seaborne&qid=1586861673&s=books&sr=1-1


----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Soon be that time of year again!
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T4cpfDiUMqo




Already is.

Which reminds me, I'm eating my Christmas bear & Easter bunny.


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2020)

My Good lady is disappointed, I've papered down one wall, round the corner, round the end of the window, past the 2 double sockets and round the telephone socket, all without one contribution to her swear box.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> My Good lady is disappointed, I've papered down one wall, round the corner, round the end of the window, past the 2 double sockets and round the telephone socket, all without one contribution to her swear box.


LOL I first read that as "My Good lady has disappeared" I was going to suggest looking back & see if you could see a bump in the papering


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> LOL I first read that as "My Good lady has disappeared" I was going to suggest looking back & see if you could see a bump in the papering



Reminds me of the story about the carpet fitter and the cat.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Didn't that cause a lot of upset a few years ago when in a drought it was suggested that people share a shower, not sure if it was implicit who you should share with.



Did it ??

I don't recall...

Maybe it caused _most_ upset among those who found themselves lacking in suitable co-showeree perhaps ??


----------



## carlosfandangus (14 Apr 2020)

Just called the dentist, if its not life threatening they cant help, well they can sort of, I spoke with the emergency dentist, they are making me a kit to put the filling in myself (temporary putty job) I only have a shell left of one of my back teeth


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Reminds me of the story about the carpet fitter and the cat.


I thought it was a Budgie !


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I thought it was a Budgie !



I think there were two versions of the tale kicking round.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2020)

Did a load of laundry, puttered about with a few chores and dusted off Wiggy #1, the Rouen in preparation for tonight's ride.

About to slope off for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2020)

And speaking of, the theme in today's photography challenge is... "lunch"


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Apr 2020)

That yellow thing has been out in the sky for several hours today. Do I need to report it?


----------



## Phaeton (14 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> That yellow thing has been out in the sky for several hours today. Do I need to report it?


No it will go away soon


----------



## Magpies (14 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> An Egret ?



And here I was thinking I'd spotted a Dalmatian pelican in my garden .....


----------



## Magpies (14 Apr 2020)

... or a greater spotted woodpecker on my TV aerial!


----------



## carlosfandangus (14 Apr 2020)

back from the dentist and Tesco, filling in, very strange doing it yourself as you cant see what you are doing


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2020)

I'm past 250 lockdown miles on the turbo. I'll report back when 450km comes up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2020)

Magpies said:


> ... or a greater spotted woodpecker on my TV aerial!


I'm surprised how downy its breast feathers are.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm surprised how downy its breast feathers are.


Pining for the Fjords.


----------



## fossyant (14 Apr 2020)

Working in the shed today (summer house). Really should have worn winter boots and a warmer top at 7am on the commute to work (home). Got home and the 'balls of my foot' were purple after coming out of the shower. The skin on my stomach and chest was bright red and cold. My fingers were a little cool to start, but warmed up fast, but from halfway (8 miles) my feet were frozen. That said it was lovely out this morning - mist over the canal surface, no wind, just fabulous.


----------



## carlosfandangus (14 Apr 2020)

Just looked online for temporary filling kits, i thought I would buy one to keep this tooth going until the dentists re open, everyone is sold out, looks like the emergency dentist again in a few weeks for another blob of filling material. ( I think all the people who stock piled loo roll have also been at the dental kits too)


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2020)

I've just finished sucking a Sherbet Lemon.

And that's quite tricky to say when you're actually doing it!


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2020)

Magpies said:


> ... or a greater spotted woodpecker on my TV aerial!



Ah, it's Mr Woodpecker.

Mrs Woodpecker doesn't have a red hat.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2020)

Mmmmm, almost time for a 

Going to poddle off downstairs to put the kettle on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, almost time for a
> 
> Going to poddle off downstairs to put the kettle on.


Is that a waddle, a pootle, or a combination of both?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2020)

This morning I was tinkering with the petrol lawnmower again .
I had to deliver some supplies to my daughter and my brother this afternoon.
I noticed that there are bluebells out in the ditches by the roadside. The weather is a lot warmer than yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2020)

Why is Norman Collier on a lot of these Corona updates?


----------



## Phaeton (14 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> This morning I was tinkering with the petrol lawnmower again .
> I had to deliver some supplies to my daughter and my brother this afternoon.


You're delivering supplies on your lawn mower, you're Robert Boucher Jr & I claim my £5.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is that a waddle, a pootle, or a combination of both?



It's a "as long as I don't fall flat on my face as I walk down the stairs it's fine" kind of thing 

Fortunately the tripper-uppers are both fast asleep.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Apr 2020)

I have just eaten slightly more than half of a Lindt chocolate Easter bunny. I had it with a cup of tea, there are few things finer in life that tea and chocolate.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2020)

Beer o'clock sunset isn't far away


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have just eaten slightly more than half of a Lindt chocolate Easter bunny. I had it with a cup of tea, there are few things finer in life that tea and chocolate.



White wine and chocolate.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> This morning I was tinkering with the petrol lawnmower again .
> I had to deliver some supplies to my daughter and my brother this afternoon.





Phaeton said:


> You're delivering supplies on your lawn mower, you're Robert Boucher Jr & I claim my £5.


You’re Tom Good and I claim my £5.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Apr 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> You’re Tom Good and I claim my £5.


Wow, did he I don't remember that, but then as a pubescent teenager I was fascinated by Felicity Kendall's bottom


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2020)

The blue light in the sky over on the right of the picture is the Shard. They claim it's NHS blue but it's more turquoise in reality.




Edited to get my left right.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2020)

See! I said they look like Easter Eggs.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Apr 2020)

@Andy in Germany is conspicuous by his absence.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> See! I said they look like Easter Eggs.
> View attachment 515137


Did it taste as nice though.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did it taste as nice though.


Tastes just like a rice cake !


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, it's Mr Woodpecker.
> 
> Mrs Woodpecker doesn't have a red hat.


Yes its a male. Females don't have any red on the head but juveniles have a complete red cap, which they lose later - either completely (females) or it recedes to the back of the neck (males), as the one in the photo.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Apr 2020)

When I woke up this morning I had a strong urge to jump out of bed and get cracking on all the jobs I have to do around here. But I found that if I shut my eyes again and concentrated really hard I could get that urge to go away.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2020)

Just sitting down to a post-ride 

Lovely ride out in the company of Wiggy #1, the Rouen. Not ridden the Rouen for about five months, and I'd forgotten how twitchy a road bike on skinny tyres can be. On the other hand, it's 3kg lighter than the Chartres, so it was *wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> When I woke up this morning I had a strong urge to jump out of bed and get cracking on all the jobs I have to do around here. But I found that if I shut my eyes again and concentrated really hard I could get that urge to go away.


It's a lesson for our days: doing nothing can require a surprising amount of hard work.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a lesson for our days: doing nothing can require a surprising amount of hard work.


Yeah, you really have to stick at it!


----------



## Jenkins (14 Apr 2020)

Today's cut price shopping haul from Lidl





There would have been more, but I'd fillled my backpack with non-essential foods and this is all I could get in the smaller carrier. It turns out that I broke one of the larger bunnies on the way home so it will be put out of its misery tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Today's cut price shopping haul from Lidl
> View attachment 515174
> 
> There would have been more, but I'd fillled my backpack with non-essential foods and this is all I could get in the smaller carrier. It turns out that I broke one of the larger bunnies on the way home so it will be put out of its misery tomorrow.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


>


To use a famous quote "I'll be back" - in this case for more chocolate as they've got their




on offer this weekend for only £1.24 per pack. You can never have too much coffee or chocolate.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have just eaten slightly more than half of a Lindt chocolate Easter bunny. I had runied it with a cup of tea, there are few things finer in life than tea coffee and chocolate.


Much better.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> To use a famous quote "I'll be back" - in this case for more chocolate as they've got their
> View attachment 515175
> 
> on offer this weekend for only £1.24 per pack. You can never have too much coffee or chocolate.


That click to zoom "button" at the bottom doesn't work.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> That click to zoom "button" at the bottom doesn't work.


It does for me


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You're delivering supplies on your lawn mower, you're Robert Boucher Jr & I claim my £5.


No, you're Alvin Straight, and I claim my $10.00.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Beer o'clock sunset isn't far away
> View attachment 515115


Sun's below the yardarm.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Today's cut price shopping haul from Lidl
> View attachment 515174
> 
> There would have been more, but I'd fillled my backpack with non-essential foods and this is all I could get in the smaller carrier. It turns out that I broke one of the larger bunnies on the way home so it will be put out of its misery tomorrow.


Little candy lambs. Those are cute, and easier to give than a whole cake shaped like a lamb, traditional over here. But without a Cross of St George Banner. Unless you add it yourself.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Much better.



nope. Coffee and chocolate is wrong.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> nope. Coffee and chocolate is wrong.




Reported..

Coffee and chocolate is a reason for living


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Reported..
> 
> Coffee and chocolate is a reason for living


You’re just a feckin weird. Or you need therapy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> @Andy in Germany is conspicuous by his absence.



It takes a surprisingly long time to do an easter egg hunt with an enthusiastic 5 year old and three indulgent teenagers, even in a small living room...


----------



## dave r (15 Apr 2020)

Good morning people, emulsioning day today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> nope. Coffee and chocolate is wrong.



Careful, Beautiful Wife's bike is named "Chocofee"


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2020)

Morning fellow cc'ers 
£ years ago we were having fun in Bath Spa now we only have a shower 
Cat fed , first cuppa drunk and i have showered now relaxing before commuting to the dining room office


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2020)

Morning.
It's another lovely sunny start to today . There's no rush at the moment as I put our dustbin out last night .


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Apr 2020)

I have to go in to work this morning , I will be using a scooter, today will be the first time using motorised transport in over four weeks.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Apr 2020)

Good start to the day
..sealant didn't work
Nice little 15 min walk..and another good walk to rutland cycles Peterborough..
Need a tube as the cut is too big for sealer..

Not had a walk flat in tubeless ever ..


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2020)

Second cuppa downed 
Breakfast eaten
First batch of e mail's sorted
Patio swept as the magpies have been rumaging in our gutters


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2020)

Black bin has just bin emptied. I missed seeing if all the binmen stopped to admire how sparkly clean and fresh smelling it was after my pressure washing t'other day.

I did hear a few coo's of admiration, though..


----------



## Phaeton (15 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Not had a walk flat in tubeless ever ..


Maybe if it was like this it wouldn't have sealed


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Apr 2020)

I've just ordered a new Aeropress Coffee thingummybob. The old one has given good service but the inside has become scored by the ground coffee. Time to retire it


----------



## Jenkins (15 Apr 2020)

First coffee downed, now for breakfast - Weetabix or half a chocolate bunny?


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Apr 2020)

Good morning all, 2nd black coffee, sunny and no wind, might get a little ride in, we were disturbed by the hospital helicopter Monday night ( we are close to the hospital and on the flight path) some poor 80 year old man crashed his car and went down the cliff's where I have been riding lately, sadly he died in hospital yesterday


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2020)

Pop Master is on Radio 2 at 10 .30 with Ken Bruce .


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Apr 2020)

Last nights sunset at the front of the house.


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Apr 2020)

I know this really belongs in another section, however my father in law just sent this.

Absolutely devastated. A very sad day today. After 7 years of medical training and hard work, a very good friend of mine has been struck off after one minor indiscretion and why during this terrible time?
He slept with one of his patients (they were good friends) and can now no longer work in the profession he loves.
What a waste of time, effort, training and money. A genuinely nice guy and a brilliant vet.


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Apr 2020)

Rutland cycles saved the day.
Got a tube,so I'll be riding home..good walk to the shop I'm already at 12000 steps


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2020)

Helen Shapiro!
I almost missed the programme !


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I thought it was a Budgie !


Legally transported, I hope!


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Apr 2020)

I am still procrastinating about riding.
I have just made coffee no 3 and went out to let the rabbits out of their hutch, they have free reign in the garden, I found a dead Great Tit outside the kitchen window, looks like it had flown into the glass this morning, I also found a slug in a small plastic pot with a meal of lettuce by the door, looks like youngest has been collecting again!!!


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Apr 2020)

Undressed in the garage, shorts on, its a start!!


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Apr 2020)

Heard the helicopter again about 15 mins ago, the Army are here to give logistical advice according to the local radio.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2020)

I was going to sneak in a ride this morning, between dr. visit for me and vet visit for the dog, but it has snowed. -1C, it will probably melt, but not before Mrs. GA has a Skype meeting. As head dog wrangler, I must be present in to fulfill that office.


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Apr 2020)

back now, 15.5 miles, most people are distancing well, however on a short shared path, a couple backed out of the way for me 6' at least, only for a runner to dive through the gap as i passed them, suitably told!


----------



## fossyant (15 Apr 2020)

I'm keeping the neighbour rolling (from a distance). He borrowed a pedal spaner off me at weekend after struggling for a few days to remove his pedals - passed him a large Campagnolo spanner - I said if that doesn't get it off nothing will - it worked. Now passed him some tyre levers as he has a new rear tyre arriving in the post.

Now, both he and his missus ride every day to work/nursery, wife riding about 3 miles, him a mile or two with the toddler. Now how have they managed without tyre levers ? Very lucky not to have had a visit from the fairy !


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2020)

I've had better nights sleep than this one...  A certain blue & white madam decided she wanted to sleep on my head, and if I moved her, she kept biting me. So she was banned from the bedroom and I shut the door. By then it was already 5 am, and well, between her shouting to be let back in and scrabbling at the door, not to mention the increasing daylight... 

Anyways, spent the morning potting on veggies. The first lot of beans are in their planter now, and the courgettes and pumpkins have been moved to bigger pots. Second lot of beans still need repotting, and need to sow more beans, tomatoes, peppers and courgettes.

Had a very fine lunch of bread, butter, salami and Manchego cheese, two  and an orange. And the ears off my chocolate easter bunny.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photo challenge is "comfort", so here is Paul Bear and Derek Bear







I've had Derek Bear since I was seven, and he is looking a bit worn. But he still gets a cuddle every now and again.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2020)

Right, that's all me veggie-related matters sorted for today.

Have planted two types of french beans, pointy peppers, courgettes and three kinds of tomatoes as well as potting on and planting out stuff. Found a stash of old window boxes in the garage, and they'll be purrfect for planting out the next batch of beans.

Now time to sit back with a  and a snack, and maybe work on my drawing.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Apr 2020)

I’ve been out all day doing essential work, but now I’m home with the Fragrant MrsP, the doggies, Timmythecat, a cuppa and some chocolate biscuits. It’s been nice out, first time I’ve used motorised transportation for over four weeks.


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Apr 2020)

Just finished cleaning the shower, sprayed with bleach solution and scrubbed with a brush in my cordless drill, white tiles and white grout, I may have to rip the grout out and the sealant around the tray and re do ...... again


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just finished cleaning the shower, sprayed with bleach solution and scrubbed with a brush in my cordless drill, white tiles and white grout, I may have to rip the grout out and the sealant around the tray and re do ...... again



I put a cap of bleach in a spray bottle topped up with water, spray on shower walls and wipe down with a microfibre cloth after every shower, no more stains no mould clean shower all the time.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2020)

Ordinary white vinegar should work well for this too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2020)

My snow appears to be melting, and the sun is coming out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ordinary white vinegar should work well for this too.


What I use.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2020)

Time to put the drawing stuff away and head off downstairs to cook supper.

Chinese chicken curry, rice and steamed greens tonight.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2020)

Success! 
Sort of .
The engine transplant I have been carrying out on my lawnmower fired up this afternoon. It didn't start earlier when I tried as I wasn't using the correct procedure. It runs but I think the throttle needs to be looked at, I don't think it is getting full throttle. I have had to make a few modifications as the engine is bigger and was from a different mower which wasn't powered. I need to drill some hole in the blade pulley adaptor as the locating pins were sheared off by the impact .
It was nice to hear it run as we bought it second hand years ago and weren't sure if it was a runner although we were told that it was .


----------



## mybike (15 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> And arrived Monday afternoon.


 Now I have lettuce planted for the slugs & snails. Carrots planted in a broken sewage pipe found in the garden & boringly tomatoes. Next potatoes to be planted in the front garden.


----------



## mybike (15 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sun's below the yardarm.



And shining in my eyes.


----------



## woodbutcher (15 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> And shining in my eyes.


Shut your eyes and think of England


----------



## mybike (15 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Shut your eyes and think of England



It was hard to read that with my eyes closed.


----------



## mudsticks (15 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> @Andy in Germany is conspicuous by his absence.


I had that same musing this very morning..
Isn't it weird that you should be concerned about someone, that you only know through hieroglyphs on a screen??



Andy in Germany said:


> It takes a surprisingly long time to do an easter egg hunt with an enthusiastic 5 year old and three indulgent teenagers, even in a small living room...



And then you think.

Ah there he is the old fekker.. 






Lifted the last half tonne of carrots this morning.

Still in very good condition, sweet and juicy.

Too many to store and distribute through the usual channels

So the local foodbank (who do veg too) will be getting a good few cratefuls..

Good deed for the day done'ded


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Apr 2020)

Thanks Elton, however due to my wife's disability we end up with hair dye etc and the fact that she cant clean the shower, hand rails are fitted so she can stand safely, if it was just me I would.

Just been in the loft to put away the Christmas tree's and decorations.... I know that we are now past Easter, they have lived in the spare room !!!!


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Apr 2020)

Fixed the young man across the road's snakebite on the rear of his BMX, he had a 3 mile walk back home, wondered why it went down so quickly!!!!


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Thanks Elton, however due to my wife's disability we end up with hair dye etc and the fact that she cant clean the shower, hand rails are fitted so she can stand safely, if it was just me I would.
> 
> Just been in the loft to put away the Christmas tree's and decorations.... I know that we are now past Easter, they have lived in the spare room !!!!


The guy across the road from me still has his Christmas lights hanging from his gutter (the ones the look like icicles) - and he still turns them on every night!


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> I had that same musing this very morning..
> Isn't it weird that you should be concerned about someone, that you only know through hieroglyphs on a screen??
> 
> And then you think.
> Ah there he is the old fekker..



You say the sweetest things @mudsticks...


----------



## Jenkins (15 Apr 2020)

Human 1 - Chocolate bunny 0






In more mundane news, I've changed the batteries in my weather station thingie. As I could see the display properly, I could see the low battery warning for the outside temperature sender so they had to be changed as well.


----------



## mudsticks (15 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> You say the sweetest things @mudsticks...




No expense spared on the charm school


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2020)

Were there two?


----------



## Donger (15 Apr 2020)

This is Archie:


Five minutes ago, my wife found a "Made in China" label stuck to his paw. Who knew? They didn't mention that when we picked him up from the Cats Protection League shelter 15 years ago.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Apr 2020)

Here's some inspo from Morgan Freeman (and may you have all the Mundanity you ever wanted):

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCblBVin57o


----------



## Speicher (15 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Were there two?
> View attachment 515346


I hope not!


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2020)

Speicher said:


> I hope not!



Some kind of Star Trek mirror universe perhaps?


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Human 1 - Chocolate bunny 0
> View attachment 515340
> 
> 
> In more mundane news, I've changed the batteries in my weather station thingie. As I could see the display properly, I could see the low battery warning for the outside temperature sender so they had to be changed as well.



Alas poor Yorick, I knew him well...


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2020)

Just finished the prop for the next photo challenge.

Bed for me, I reckon...


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> *Just finished the prop for the next photo challenge.*
> 
> Bed for me, I reckon...


Spitfire or Hurricane?


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Apr 2020)

Stunning morning, 28500 steps yesterday, I'm going in the car today


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2020)

Morning all fellow members 
Cat's been fed 
My honed body has been showered 
Waiting for tea to brew 
Recyclable and garden rubbish bins are standing to attention at the kerbside ready for emptying .
Oh and the volcano like spot on the side of my face has erupted


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, today's an important day, I've got one wall to paper and I've finished the through lounge.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, today's an important day, I've got one wall to paper and I've finished the through lounge.


Thank goodness for that.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Apr 2020)

My ball bearings arrived yesterday. Ten days after ordering them.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Apr 2020)

Green (waste paper and card) bin today. Colour seems aposite, as too the brown bin for garden waste. Wonder then why the standard, non-recyclable waste bin is grey with a pink lid? 🤔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Apr 2020)

The bin people are outside but I don't have a bin because I live on the 5th floor. My recycling bag is full though so I might join in later on.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Apr 2020)

The M6 bolts I ordered have arrived. Minimum order quantity was 5. Anyone need four 60mm M6 bolts?


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Apr 2020)

"Life begins at forty" or to put it another way "August 29th"


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> "Life begins at forty" or to put it another way "August 29th"



Hopefully


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2020)

Well two cuppas drunk
Breakfast scoffed
Posted letter
Dropped cat poo in dog poo bin
And now sifting through work e mail's


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> The M6 bolts I ordered have arrived. Minimum order quantity was 5. Anyone need four 60mm M6 bolts?



I just had to order 10x M 10 bolts, you want to do a swap?


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Hopefully


I wouldn't put money on it but no harm in hoping for the best !
Meantime l will put four dog beds and assorted rugs out in the sun and give them an airing . Busy schedule today ...weeding a flower bed


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2020)

Morning.
It is sunny but with a thin cloud layer here .
I haven't been out yet. Feeling a bit woozy with the sniffles.
It is a good job that I stocked up with bike frames before the lockdown as I running out of ideas of what to do .


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is sunny but with a thin cloud layer here .
> I haven't been out yet. Feeling a bit woozy with the sniffles.
> It is a good job that I stocked up with bike frames before the lockdown as I running out of ideas of what to do .


How many frames have you got?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is sunny but with a thin cloud layer here .
> I haven't been out yet. Feeling a bit woozy with the sniffles.
> It is a good job that I stocked up with bike frames before the lockdown as I running out of ideas of what to do .



Something like this?


----------



## mybike (16 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> The M6 bolts I ordered have arrived. Minimum order quantity was 5. Anyone need four 60mm M6 bolts?





Andy in Germany said:


> I just had to order 10x M 10 bolts, you want to do a swap?



As soon as they depart you will discover you need them.


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Apr 2020)

You are very right, you cant have enough random nuts and bolts in stock, I still have 5 lengths of threaded bar that I "borrowed" from a site 25 years ago, and the associated nuts and washers, I have used about 300 mm in the last 10 years, however cant throw them away.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2020)

2-3" of snow tomorrow in the forecast, should be the last snow for this year. Potatoes are healing over before I plant them, and my chayote squash has a good start on things as well. Tomato seedlings were thinned yesterday. Radishes and cabbages are proceeding apace. Summer hybrid bike is now on the active roster, and the winter bike awaits cleaning, lubing, and adjusting.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> The M6 bolts I ordered have arrived. Minimum order quantity was 5. Anyone need four 60mm M6 bolts?





carlosfandangus said:


> You are very right, you cant have enough random nuts and bolts in stock, I still have 5 lengths of threaded bar that I "borrowed" from a site 25 years ago, and the associated nuts and washers, I have used about 300 mm in the last 10 years, however cant throw them away.



A pack of seatpost/handlebar notched bolts have arrived, 9 to be exact. I only need one. Oh what to do!


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Apr 2020)

Buy more bikes, get the most out of your new bolts, you have the perfect excuse


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> A pack of seatpost/handlebar notched bolts have arrived, 9 to be exact. I only need one. Oh what to do!


While the rest of the UK is out stockpiling toilet paper and pasta, us lot seem to have emptied the stores of nuts and bolts with our panic buying....


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> How many frames have you got?


Frames to do at least 5.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> While the rest of the UK is out stockpiling toilet paper and pasta, us lot seem to have emptied the stores of nuts and bolts with our panic buying....


Toilet paper might be a bit passe now...plenty in Penrith yesterday, as well as pasta. Flour's where it's at now!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Toilet paper might be a bit passe now...plenty in Penrith yesterday, as well as pasta. Flour's where it's at now!


New Cross, however, seems to have bought up all the peppers, no matter which traffic light colour they might have been.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Flour's where it's at now!


This really is a puzzle, there must be more in the supply chain then you can shake a stick at, but can you get any absolutely not, is there a Government/Bakers plot to buy all of it up so that we can be put on a bread & water diet under further lock down rules,


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> This really is a puzzle, there must be more in the supply chain then you can shake a stick at, but can you get any absolutely not, is there a Government/Bakers plot to buy all of it up so that we can be put on a bread & water diet under further lock down rules,


I've managed to order some online (sous-chef.co.uk) and I already had a decent amount anyway. Well the next Bakeoff should be good!


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2020)

I've finished the decorating. just got to tidy up and put the furniture back.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've managed to order some online (sous-chef.co.uk) and I already had a decent amount anyway. Well the next Bakeoff should be good!


We're not too bothered the wife bakes each decade & as she was bored the other days thought she would,


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Frames to do at least 5.


Nice! 

Need any seatpost/handlebar notched bolts? I know where you can get some...


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I've finished the decorating. just got to tidy up and put the furniture back.


About time..... You were wearing us out


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Apr 2020)

Just back, 12.5 miles, 6 on gravel the rest on the road


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2020)

I am going to Tesco at teatime, so spent the morning re-jigging the fridge in the utility room. I now have two empty shelves where I can quarantine the new intake of fridgeable groceries and not get them confused with the stuff that's already in there.

In the process, I have discovered an unopened tub containing 2kg of Sicilian olives.

Shopping list is also written. it's a lot less vague than usual, as I want to make sure I don't forget anything.

A good lunch of smoked Polish sausage, wholemeal bread and butter, two  plus half an avocado and an orange.

I am chilling this afternoon. Might do some bits on my drawing, and I also want to wash my hair.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2020)

The theme in today's photography challenge is "handwriting"







And yes, the poem "Four Walls" is one of mine. The latter half is still under construction somewhat...


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> The theme in today's photography challenge is "handwriting"
> 
> View attachment 515496
> 
> ...


At least you've got the foundations there!


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> About time..... You were wearing us out



Wearing you out! What do you think it was doing to me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I've finished the decorating. just got to tidy up and put the furniture back.




You missed a bit. Best do it again...


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Wearing you out! What do you think it was doing to me.


Are you sure you haven’t done one strip upside down?


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2020)

Right... It's off to Tesco I go...


----------



## postman (16 Apr 2020)

Postman gone mad in garden. Well as i have stated before,i help look after part of my next door neighbour's garden. So on Sunday i cleared some small weeds from his brick driveway,then i moved on to the weeds on his small patio. Then i noticed a fallen tree resting on his greenhouse. I sorted that on Monday plus his flower bed under his hedge. Well today having nothing to do in my own garden, i set about his lawns,edged them cut them then i cleared his two veg beds of weeds mostly dandelions,finally i trimmed down his nine foot Buddleia to five foot,i took advice from Mrs Postman for that. Next job is to call an Estate Agent and get it on the market before he comes home from where he is isolating. Got to say it looks tidy and it has given me some exercise. I can't wait to see his face. I bet he is thinking oh my gawd i have all that gardening to do when i get back.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right... It's off to Tesco I go...


Stay safe, they are just about the most dangerous places around at the moment


----------



## Phaeton (16 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've managed to order some online (sous-chef.co.uk) and I already had a decent amount anyway. Well the next Bakeoff should be good!


That website doesn't work it's on redirect, 1st time took me to Totaljobs, 2nd time markselectrical, lol 3rd time took me to google, there is no'-' in the url


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> While the rest of the UK is out stockpiling toilet paper and pasta, us lot seem to have emptied the stores of nuts and bolts with our panic buying....



When the flour/bog roll hoarders find they need a bike but there's a screw loose, we can name our price: we'll corner the cereal derivatives black market...


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Nice!
> 
> Need any seatpost/handlebar notched bolts? I know where you can get some...


Thanks ! I was a bit envious of that !


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Apr 2020)

what a lovely evening, sun is still out and a light breeze, I hope all have had a good day, I have


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Apr 2020)

I've had a pretty good one. Though not a productive one, by any means.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Apr 2020)

This made me laugh....


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Apr 2020)

postman said:


> Postman gone mad in garden. Well as i have stated before,i help look after part of my next door neighbour's garden. So on Sunday i cleared some small weeds from his brick driveway,then i moved on to the weeds on his small patio. Then i noticed a fallen tree resting on his greenhouse. I sorted that on Monday plus his flower bed under his hedge. Well today having nothing to do in my own garden, i set about his lawns,edged them cut them then i cleared his two veg beds of weeds mostly dandelions,finally i trimmed down his nine foot Buddleia to five foot,i took advice from Mrs Postman for that. Next job is to call an Estate Agent and get it on the market before he comes home from where he is isolating. Got to say it looks tidy and it has given me some exercise. I can't wait to see his face. I bet he is thinking oh my gawd i have all that gardening to do when i get back.


Take care when trimming other people's lawns...


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That website doesn't work it's on redirect, 1st time took me to Totaljobs, 2nd time markselectrical, lol 3rd time took me to google, there is no'-' in the url


Danged autocorrect!
https://www.souschef.co.uk/


----------



## raleighnut (16 Apr 2020)

Just had a Beef and Mushroom pie,






Well a 1/4 of it anyway


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Apr 2020)

Just poured a pint of Spitfire


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Apr 2020)

Tea✅
Warm doggie on lap✅
Chocolate Lindt bunny ✅
sorted.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2020)

I was fitting some bits onto a frame and my wife asked me why I was taking some parts off another one to do so .

Recycling obviously !


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2020)

Well that was Thursday 
Busy busy work wise 
And i managed to get the rear lawn cut after tea and before the clap


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I was fitting some bits onto a frame and my wife asked me why I was taking some parts off another one to do so .
> 
> Recycling obviously !



Badum - _ching_...


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Just poured a pint of Spitfire


No Fokker comes close!


----------



## Kryton521 (16 Apr 2020)

Good day at work, one or two exceptions. F**kwits driving like nothing else matters. Aren't they supposed to be staying at home? New pain relief med's are brilliant..... One tablet last night and it's only really wearing off now!!?? Do have to wonder what it's doing to my insides though?


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2020)

I've spent the evening hanging pictures and sorting clutter, I now urgently need a trip to a charity shop, and one to the tip recycling centre, use of a van might be needed.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2020)

Tesco successfully and rapidly negotiated. Won't need to go for nearly a fortnight, even if there were a few things I couldn't get (celery, courgettes, rice cakes, flour and custard creams). I can do without. Went a touch earlier than last time and bagged a good chunk of my groceries on yellow sticker.

Not sure I can blame one and a half kilos of YS Gruyere cheese on a mere snaccident however 

Although I can blame certainly @Jenkins for the acquisition of a Thornton's chocolate Easter bunny


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Apr 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Good day at work, one or two exceptions. F**kwits driving like nothing else matters. Aren't they supposed to be staying at home? New pain relief med's are brilliant..... One tablet last night and it's only really wearing off now!!?? Do have to wonder what it's doing to my insides though?


The few times I've been out in the car recently I've noticed that the roads are really clear. That means that there's absolutely no reason for driving like you are late. Doesn't stop them though, it's a compulsion to speed, to get there first, even if it's just to the next red light. I dread to think what's going on on the motorways right now.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Stay safe, they are just about the most dangerous places around at the moment



I know xxx 

I did my level best. Sanitized my trolley with stuff brought from home - even though they are cleaning the trolleys in between each customer. Did a good performance of the Social Distancing Tango, was in and out reasonably quickly, groceries are quarantining in the utility room, the clothes I wore are quarantining in the garage and I had a good head-to-toe scrub down with hot water and soap.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2020)

Time for a  and a biskit.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Apr 2020)

"Breathe in for 6 seconds then out for 6 seconds"-sound advice for us all, as long as you observe social distancing obvs!


----------



## Jenkins (17 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> <snip>
> Although I can blame certainly @Jenkins for the acquisition of a Thornton's chocolate Easter bunny


Just the one? While parental shopping at Morrisons yesterday, 4 of their chocolate lambs (25p each, down from £1) jumped into my basket.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Just the one? While parental shopping at Morrisons yesterday, 4 of their chocolate lambs (25p each, down from £1) jumped into my basket.



Just the one. 

I had to practice restraint after acquiring two kilos of cheese on yellow sticker...  I also bought stilton to go with the gruyere


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Just the one? While parental shopping at Morrisons yesterday, 4 of their chocolate lambs (25p each, down from £1) jumped into my basket.


Lamb shaped cake was 1/2 price yesterday.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2020)

I know it's early, but I'm going to finish my  and toodle pipski.

I fancy curling up in bed with a good book for a while. Just started revisiting Jack Chalker's "Well of Souls" series. It's been a fair while since I read it, and now's as good a time as any.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I know it's early, but I'm going to finish my  and toodle pipski.
> 
> I fancy curling up in bed with a good book for a while. Just started revisiting Jack Chalker's "Well of Souls" series. It's been a fair while since I read it, and now's as good a time as any.


Summat along these lines, maybe?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2020)

Not ready to wake up yet 
But needs must etc etc 
Tea needed


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Apr 2020)

Up before the shipping forecast so I wish us all a safe cruise on the SS Isolation without knowing what today's weather will bring. I can report a fresh northerly breeze, evidence of showers, and good visibility for those navigating London waters. Of course, if you were navigating London waters, you'd know that already.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, a dull and breezy morning, shopping and chores today.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Apr 2020)

Eh up! Got work to do today, I might go for a bike ride, I might not.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Eh up! Got work to do today, I might go for a bike ride, I might not.



I bet your still working out how to get to Banbury in these troubled time 
First cuppa has got me awake 
Could be a fun day got to explain to a super Yacht owner why the part i told him was going to be a min of 14 days away should be turning up here later ready for his arrival in UK waters not sure how he will take it .
Looks like another nice day .
So China are saying that 50% more people died in Wuhan than originally reported .... well that's a surprise not


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2020)

Morning .
The weather looks a bit like yesterday's. I thought we were supposed to have some rain in the night ! 
I've got the sniffles again ! I just lost a sneeze !


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Apr 2020)

Good morning all, just had a notification from IOM constabulary via faceache, they have 9 in the cells for covid offences, 5 due in court this morning.
Might not ride today, however the day is early


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2020)

The sky has greyed over. I think they have forecast rain for later .
I have just eaten 2 crumpets.


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Apr 2020)

still blue sky here and no wind, 2nd black coffee


----------



## Phaeton (17 Apr 2020)

We had a visit from a slug in our lounge last night, left a silver trail all over one of the sofa's


----------



## raleighnut (17 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Good morning all, just had a notification from IOM constabulary via faceache, they have 9 in the cells for covid offences, 5 due in court this morning.
> Might not ride today, however the day is early


Too many people aren't taking this seriously


----------



## Phaeton (17 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Good morning all, just had a notification from IOM constabulary via faceache, they have 9 in the cells for covid offences, 5 due in court this morning.


What are they being charged with to be arrested?


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Apr 2020)

I dont know yet, we have emergency powers in place here, the fixed penalty has not yet come into force, however the emergency powers enable the courts to levy a fine up to £10,000 or 3 months in jail, most offenders have been warned before about there behavior, and arrest is a last resort


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Apr 2020)

@Phaeton I know you are genuinely interested, however I never intended to derail this thread, however if you PM me I will gladly send you the links etc.

Thanks.
Carl


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Apr 2020)

Back to normality.... another coffee and I may go out, high winds in the sun shine are forecast later


----------



## Kryton521 (17 Apr 2020)

Bloody windy here. Chilly too.  Going to have to make a huge effort to go out on the bike, "I know it's good for me. Doesn't mean I'm going to enjoy it though!"


----------



## Phaeton (17 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> @Phaeton I know you are genuinely interested, however I never intended to derail this thread, however if you PM me I will gladly send you the links etc.


No worries they are a bit vague on their Fecesbook page, I was more curious than anything, but i see the Police have extra powers over there. I must visit the island again, I have only ever spent 24 hours there in 1973 you can probably guess why


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> We had a visit from a slug in our lounge last night, left a silver trail all over one of the sofa's


Just checked, its not my daughters, hers is still safely locked up in its plastic pot by the backdoor


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Apr 2020)

I'm still working, and having a coffee and a Choco Leibniz. Weird or what?


----------



## Phaeton (17 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just checked, its not my daughters, hers is still safely locked up in its plastic pot by the backdoor


It would have had to have been a good swimmer


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I'm still working, and having a coffee and a Choco Leibniz. Weird or what?



Very weird, but not really unexpected, don't worry.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2020)

The local Aldi is selling "British" Ginger jam, in case you want some.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2020)

It's rainy here. Sure beats the seven inches of snow forecast, which appears to be occurring a few miles to my north.


----------



## JPBoothy (17 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> We had a visit from a slug in our lounge last night, left a silver trail all over one of the sofa's


I remember trying to use that excuse on my parents when I was a teenage lad


----------



## Phaeton (17 Apr 2020)

JPBoothy said:


> I remember trying to use that excuse on my parents when I was a teenage lad


YUK! just YUK!


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Apr 2020)

How about this little bargain folks!
https://www.atomretro.com/product_i...d-perry-madras-short-sleeve-check-shirt-coral
Less than half price! usually when they're reduced so much they only have sizes S or XXXXXXL left,but the only one left was my size large,so i just had to have it!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2020)




----------



## Phaeton (17 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> How about this little bargain folks!
> https://www.atomretro.com/product_i...d-perry-madras-short-sleeve-check-shirt-coral
> Less than half price! usually when they're reduced so much they only have sizes S or XXXXXXL left,but the only one left was my size large,so i just had to have it!!


It could be free & only people with white sticks & Labradors would want to buy it


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It could be free & only people with white sticks & Labradors would want to buy it


That kind of sums up your knowledge of fashion and style.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 515726


To go with the shirt?


----------



## Phaeton (17 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> That kind of sums up your knowledge of fashion and style.


Bit of a sweeping personal statement, but I will let it pass, there is an old saying, If that is right I don't want to be, pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Kryton521 (17 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 515726


No! Just NO!!!!!!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 515726


Didn't Harry Worth wear a hat like that ?


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Apr 2020)

Just back, nice and sunny but the wind is getting up, finish my coffee and more washing out so I can put my cycling kit in the washer


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Didn't Harry Worth wear a hat like that ?


My name is.......


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2020)

A quiet morning here chez Casa Reynard. Sunny here, but with a brisk, chilly breeze. And a high pollen count. My eyes are as itchy as blazes.

Puttered about doing a few chores, but spent most of the day so far just catching up with a bit of writing, photography and answering e-mails.

Going to have some lunch in a bit, and then I might putter around the garden doing a few things.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Apr 2020)

I have a cheese and pickle sandwich.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Thankful".


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Apr 2020)

Quick question..... shouldn't that bar tape be red?


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Quick question..... shouldn't that bar tape be red?



But then I'd need a red saddle... And Charge Ladles don't come in red...


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Apr 2020)

Break the rules....


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2020)

It is raining here . A soaking wet Schrodie came running in and gave me some face rubs ! . He is now sleeping on my lap . I think I'll join him .
Not on my lap that is !


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Break the rules....



Nah... That would mess with my head.

And my head is messed up enough as it is


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Apr 2020)

Mine too... I have a black felt saddle... titanium rails don't you know and green bar tape, it works for me as most of the saddle is covered by bum


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2020)

Doh!
Things are updating slowly and just as my finger touches the screen it updates and I'm getting into all sorts of problems ! It would help if I knew what symbol I had hit and how to return things back to normal .


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Apr 2020)

I like the red/white/black colour scheme. Tried and trusted!


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Apr 2020)

Just been to pets at Home to get rabbit food, we have two, I feed them clean them out etc, I have renamed them "casserole and Stew" real names are Alice and Haribo


----------



## Phaeton (17 Apr 2020)

That's it I've had enough, I've asked everybody on the office (read front bedroom) & we (I) am in total agreement that today's work ends at 15:15 countdown has started, (easy @Drago not that countdown & no Carol) then try to look under the sofa to see if my enthusiasm is there to go for a ride


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

Today, I appear to be on the


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just been to pets at Home to get rabbit food, we have two, I feed them clean them out etc, I have renamed them "casserole and Stew" real names are Alice and Haribo



I so get that...


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Break the rules....


Be careful you will have the moderators moaning


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Apr 2020)

As long as he hasn't named Mrs Fandangus 'Chief Bunny Boiler'!


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2020)

Right, time to put the drawing away and get myself a nice 

Think it did me good to have a nice, quiet, stress-free day for a change.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Apr 2020)

It's now out of stock.
https://www.atomretro.com/product_i...d-perry-madras-short-sleeve-check-shirt-coral
C'mon,own up! Which one of you bought the last one,after seeing it on here?!


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Apr 2020)

It would have only looked good with braces, skin tight jeans, a Crombie and the right colour Doc's (oxblood)


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2020)

I have a  and a banana


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2020)

About to go for a walk followed by Fish and Chips


----------



## tyred (17 Apr 2020)

Now I know for certain that this crisis is getting serious.

My local supermarket has run out of Marmite How can I possibly enjoy my toast tomorrow morning?

This is the end For it is written in the book of Revelations that "when there are shortages and rumours of shortages and thou cannot find Marmite to apply to thy daily bread, the end of the earth draweth nigh and the Lord thy God will not hold him blameless, he who stockpiled all the Marmite and the toilet roll and brought untold suffering onto his brethren."


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

tyred said:


> Now I know for certain that this crisis is getting serious.
> 
> My local supermarket has run out of Marmite How can I possibly enjoy my toast tomorrow morning?
> 
> This is the end For it is written in the book of Revelations that "when there are shortages and rumours of shortages and thou cannot find Marmite to apply to thy daily bread, the end of the earth draweth nigh and the Lord thy God will not hold him blameless, he who stockpiled all the Marmite and the toilet roll and brought untold suffering onto his brethren."


No Gala nearby?


----------



## tyred (17 Apr 2020)

The lightbulb in my bathroom appears to have departed this life.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Apr 2020)

I’ve eaten the last of the chocolate Easter bunny while watching a movie.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> About to go for a walk followed by Fish and Chips


Are you being stalked by a fish and chips van?


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve eaten the last of the chocolate Easter bunny while watching a movie.


What was the movie though?


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2020)

Just come back from a nice brisk ten miler in the company of Wiggy #1, the Rouen, on a very cool and blustery evening. Nothing quite like a good tail wind, a straight fen road and a road bike. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! 

And the post-ride  is going down rather nicely, as are the shortbread biskits.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are you being stalked by a fish and chips van?



Yep and a pint of beer as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Yep and a pint of beer as well.


I had to check, in case they were the names of your 2 guard rabbits.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had to check, in case they were the names of your 2 guard rabbits.



I have the death squirrels on patrol


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I have the death squirrels on patrol


Gulp...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueO4V2lYrAo


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I have the death squirrels on patrol


My 2 attack gulls, Cheese and Crackers, protect me from renegade rodents.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2020)

Where?


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> It would have only looked good with braces, skin tight jeans, a Crombie and the right colour Doc's (oxblood)



Not according to the suggestion of what to wear with it.

_Fred Perry men's mod short sleeve madras check shirt in coral blush. Classic button down two finger collar for a genuine 60s ivy league vibe. The striking retro textured madras check fabric is sure to stand out, fusing light pastel colours with bold black hues. _*This Fred Perry men's madras check shirt looks great teamed with denim jeans and trainers for a cool, casual mod look.*


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2020)

Hi, honey, I'm home...
Another shift over, delivering approximately 48 tonnes of goodies to a supermarket that starts with 'M', ends with 'S' and has 'orrison' ' in the middle.

Can't name the place, though 🤫


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> To go with the shirt?


Yes. I think it kind of works a tropical vibe.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Didn't Harry Worth wear a hat like that ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not according to the suggestion of what to wear with it.
> 
> _Fred Perry men's mod short sleeve madras check shirt in coral blush. Classic button down two finger collar for a genuine 60s ivy league vibe. The striking retro textured madras check fabric is sure to stand out, fusing light pastel colours with bold black hues. _*This Fred Perry men's madras check shirt looks great teamed with denim jeans and trainers for a cool, casual mod look.*


Shows what they know. I'm thinking pale blue slacks, white cleated shoes, and a golf cart. Daquiri optional.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 515862
> 
> Where?


Suffolk.

Bugger off - we don't want your type round here


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are you being stalked by a fish and chips van?


I wish a fish and chips van would stalk me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Apr 2020)

Hamburger casserole is progressing toward a dinner meeting with me.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2020)

Oh, and MrsPete buried my favourite Coconut Ring biscuits under her boring Digestives in the biscuit barrel!! 
Words will be had in the morning, mark my words....


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Apr 2020)

Coconut ring cookies are fab.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Coconut ring cookies are fab.


Yes.. If you can find them under the boring Digestives


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks.  this mornings bike ride has been postponed.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks! It’s precipitating it down out there this morning.
I’m on my second big cuppa. 
Nothing planned for today.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> What was the movie though?


Raiders of the Lost .... um oh. 



PeteXXX said:


> Oh, and MrsPete buried my favourite Coconut Ring biscuits under her boring Digestives in the biscuit barrel!!
> Words will be had in the morning, mark my words....


She’s a caution that one. 🌴 🥥 🍪


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> It would have only looked good with braces, skin tight jeans, a Crombie and the right colour Doc's (oxblood)


What ! Like that chap on that Kia advert ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2020)

Morning. 
It is raining here and there are floodles appearing . It looks like rain for as far as I can see. It rained for most of yesterday.
I think I'll go and make another .


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Apr 2020)

Raining all night ,still raining..I had so many plans..


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> boring Digestives



@PeteXXX digestives are not boring in any form 

Morning all we have had gentle rain all night and the garden needed it so much .

First cuppa has been and gone . 
I think a proper lazy day is called for as this afternoon we are watching Phantom of the opera via YouTube


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2020)

Well that was a bit of a shock ! I walked into the kitchen and was greeted by a Schrodie, who in the meantime had been outside and had come back in soaking wet . He then proceeded to brush up against me using his tail as a paintbrush. I'm wearing shorts and it came as a bit of a shock !


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Raining all night ,still raining..I had so many plans..


Build an ark ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Build an ark ?




The good lady is up, we're going shopping


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2020)

I don't know why I bothered to wake up yesterday as I was asleep for most of it . I just felt so tired . Not sure if I had been doing too much the past few days. I saw some of Bargain Hunt, can't remember the end ! Missed the beginning of Combat Dealers and fell asleep again during the Virus update .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> The good lady is up, we're going shopping


Do they sell arks there or are you going to buy some timber ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> The good lady is up, we're going shopping


If you're going to Sainsburys, they're only letting one adult in at a time (or they were in New Cross yesterday). I don't know whether that's the case at other shops, but it could be a get out for you.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2020)

Well our bean plants are liking the damp and the back lawn looks greener . 

Time to do some baking and today I am going to make crumbles


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you're going to Sainsburys, they're only letting one adult in at a time (or they were in New Cross yesterday). I don't know whether that's the case at other shops, but it could be a get out for you.


Yes-us men have the perfect excuse for not going shopping now!


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Raiders of the Lost .... um oh.


I was hoping you were going to say Watership Down


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2020)

The first mile of my bike ride, this morning, was dry. 
The final 9 miles were rather soggy 

☔ ☔ ☔ ☔


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 Apr 2020)

Its dry here, we should have had light rain last night, I see no evidence, overcast but warmish and dry, the sun is due later.
I am going to have a lazy day, no work in the garden until later, my neighbor, an ex colleague is on nights (prison officer) so its not fair to make a noise


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 Apr 2020)

I will cut the grass after 4 then make something or do some more tidying up, I dont know yet


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Apr 2020)

Was raining here but the sky has become noticeably lighter in the last few minutes. I expect the sun to break through at some point in the not too distant future.


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not according to the suggestion of what to wear with it.
> 
> _Fred Perry men's mod short sleeve madras check shirt in coral blush. Classic button down two finger collar for a genuine 60s ivy league vibe. The striking retro textured madras check fabric is sure to stand out, fusing light pastel colours with bold black hues. _*This Fred Perry men's madras check shirt looks great teamed with denim jeans and trainers for a cool, casual mod look.*



You are an ad mans dream..... You will be buying one of them new fangled carbon framed gravel bikes with hydraulic discs next


----------



## raleighnut (18 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Its dry here, we should have had light rain last night, I see no evidence, overcast but warmish and dry, the sun is due later.
> I am going to have a lazy day, no work in the garden until later, my neighbor, an ex colleague is on nights (prison officer) so its not fair to make a noise


Feck him, If I had one of those as a neighbour I'd have the HiFi on loud every day


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Feck him, If I had one of those as a neighbour I'd have the HiFi on loud every day



There was 3 of us in a line of houses all prison officers, I realised Steve next door had been on nights, I apologised for making so much noise in the day, he said " I never heard you, however that helicopter keeping on going over the house did" It was me using a chainsaw all day


----------



## mybike (18 Apr 2020)

It droppeth like the gentle rain from heaven,

but just a bit harder.

Still no drought is good.


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 Apr 2020)

Just been in the garden to let the rabbits out, it is warm, the sun has come out and the wind is light, forecast for next week is sun every day.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Apr 2020)

I got soaked earlier this morning on my ride, but the rain had stopped by the time we took the dogs out.


----------



## mybike (18 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The local Aldi is selling "British" Ginger jam, in case you want some.



What my mother has for breakfast.


----------



## mybike (18 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> How about this little bargain folks!
> https://www.atomretro.com/product_i...d-perry-madras-short-sleeve-check-shirt-coral
> Less than half price! usually when they're reduced so much they only have sizes S or XXXXXXL left,but the only one left was my size large,so i just had to have it!!




Nah, short sleeves.


----------



## mybike (18 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Well that was a bit of a shock ! I walked into the kitchen and was greeted by a Schrodie, who in the meantime had been outside and had come back in soaking wet . He then proceeded to brush up against me using his tail as a paintbrush. I'm wearing shorts and it came as a bit of a shock !



That's what you get for wearing shorts.


----------



## mybike (18 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you're going to Sainsburys, they're only letting one adult in at a time (or they were in New Cross yesterday). I don't know whether that's the case at other shops, but it could be a get out for you.



He could always get in the trolley.


----------



## mybike (18 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I got soaked earlier this morning on my ride, but the rain dad stopped by the time we took the dogs out.



Who's dad?


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 Apr 2020)

Missed that


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> You are an ad mans dream..... You will be buying one of them new fangled carbon framed gravel bikes with hydraulic discs next


Funnily enough i saw a Bianchi electric bike on e bay the other day. It's just short of 4 grand and has a 55 Cm frame. Way too much for me to pay for a bike and too small for me(i usually have a 57/58 Cm frame),but i was soooo tempted!


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> It would have only looked good with braces, skin tight jeans, a Crombie and the right colour Doc's (oxblood)



Oxblood Docs. 
Been some years since my last pair.


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Funnily enough i saw a Bianchi electric bike on e bay the other day. It's just short of 4 grand and has a 55 Cm frame. Way too much to pay for a bike and too small for me(i usually have a 57/58 Cm frame),but i was soooo tempted!


Funnily enough i was only talking to my wife last night about a young lad (16) who is the son of a friend, he is tall and as fit as a butchers dog, he was riding one of these to the shop https://www.rutlandcycling.com/bike...c038eRz63JzdbmciG5EaAmezEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I have the





PeteXXX said:


> Hi, honey, I'm home...
> Another shift over, delivering approximately 48 tonnes of goodies to a supermarket that starts with 'M', ends with 'S' and has 'orrison' ' in the middle.
> 
> Can't name the place, though 🤫



M&S?


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 515884


I've just mentioned Harry Worth in another thread. How strange.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Funnily enough i was only talking to my wife last night about a young lad (16) who is the son of a friend, he is tall and as fit as a butchers dog, he was riding one of these to the shop https://www.rutlandcycling.com/bike...c038eRz63JzdbmciG5EaAmezEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


I don't like the look of that!
I'd rather have the Bianchi anyday!






I saw similar the other day. There's a local hill i huff and puff up. As i was walking down it,a bloke who looked about late 30's and quite athletic looking came flying up it on an electric bike.They make a kind of a humming sound and i always look for the large downtube,just to confirm my suspicions. He looked so smug flying up that hill,but i just thought 'lazy get'!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2020)

Right, I'm going to have a siesta. Keep the noise down for an hour or so, please.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Apr 2020)

Checking this out on Netflix, looking good so far


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Oxblood Docs.
> Been some years since my last pair.


Still have a pair, however they have never broken in properly like the last pair I had, they are only worn once in a while as i cant make them comfortable, they appear to be painted leather, not the original dyed


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Apr 2020)

I think I might fall asleep in front of a movie.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Do they sell arks there or are you going to buy some timber ?


Gopher-wood.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> That's what you get for wearing shorts.


They were my Jim jams!


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 Apr 2020)

I have just given my mechanic an ultimatum, fix the van (cam sensor) it is not starting well, or I use somebody else, I have waited months for this to be fixed, first the storms meant that the part could not be shipped over, then the virus, he just texted me back and is picking the van up Tuesday lunch time...... we will see


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Apr 2020)

Crikey! These have got a kick


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 Apr 2020)

I think the key statement on the pack is "perfect with beer" lots of beer


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I think the key statement on the pack is "perfect with beer" lots of beer



Do you dunk them, like biscuits in tea?


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Was raining here but the sky has become noticeably lighter in the last few minutes. I expect the sun to break through at some point in the not too distant future.


... and it took until 3:35 but the sun did come out! At 3:37 it went back in again.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2020)

Well, the sun's making a decent effort to stay out here. It did rain overnight, but the garden really needed it.

I overslept massively this morning. The classic waking up too early and turning over in bed thinking that you'll have just another half an hour... Well, a couple of hours later... 

Anyways, I've had lunch, puttered about some, and am about to tootle off to the kitchen to put a curry on in the crock pot for later.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "black & white" - so as usual, I went off on a sideways tangent... 







And I reckon my Sparco karting boots are better than Doc Martens, so there!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2020)

If turbos flew like crows, I could have got to Berwick on Tweed, or Quimper, or Dublin, or Groningen or Cologne during this lockdown.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Still have a pair, however they have never broken in properly like the last pair I had, they are only worn once in a while as i cant make them comfortable, they appear to be painted leather, not the original dyed


The last pair of DM's i bought was about 30 years ago. I found the leather to be a bit cardboard(ish) then,but the ones i've felt lately(in shops,not while someone's wearing them) feel even more cardboard leather(ish) now. I've gone up in the world lately,so i'm into Loake boots now!


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> The last pair of DM's i bought was about 30 years ago. I found the leather to be a bit cardboard(ish) then,but the ones i've felt lately(in shops,not while someone's wearing them) feel even more cardboard leather(ish) now. I've gone up in the world lately,so i'm into Loake boots now!


My previous pair were bought about 30 years ago were very good, the latest pair about 15 years old are quite cardboardish, I had to wait a while for both pairs as DM only tooled up for up to size 11's and as i needed 14's had to wait until they had a line free to make a run of normal mens size


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2020)

On about DM's,i just hate it when i see folk wearing them all scuffed at the toe and crying out to be polished and buffed up! Is it considered to be fashionable now to wear scruffy,unpolished footwear? When i buy new shoes i wear them a few times to loosen up the leather.Then i polish,brush and buff them up with a soft cloth about 3 times,before their next outing. I missed my way in life. I should've been one of those 'shoe shine boys' you used to see outside railway stations,hotels etc. 


Watch this folks,it's sooo entertaining!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Apr 2020)

I went past Pennyfathers lane today. A slight play on words for riders who ride penny farthings.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> On about DM's,i just hate it when i see folk wearing them all scuffed at the toe and crying out to be polished and buffed up! Is it considered to be fashionable now to wear scruffy,unpolished footwear? When i buy new shoes i wear them a few times to loosen up the leather.Then i polish,brush and buff them up with a soft cloth about 3 times,before their next outing. I missed my way in life. I should've been one of those 'shoe shine boys' you used to see outside railway stations,hotels etc.
> 
> 
> Watch this folks,it's sooo entertaining!!



I think the scuffed toes originated with skinheads wearing steel toe-capped DMs. They'd get the steel to show. Perhaps it's an echo of that.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think the scuffed toes originated with skinheads wearing steel toe-capped DMs. They'd get the steel to show. Perhaps it's an echo of that.


Or people like me who don't clean them or any possession for that matter, the car gets washed when it rains & the bike gets washed when it goes through puddles


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2020)

Right, time to sit down with a  and a biskit.

Curry night here tonight; sweet potato, parsnip and butterbean tikka masala, bulgur wheat, mint yoghurt and poppadoms. Get your orders in, the trebuchet gets fired up at 7:30 pm.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to sit down with a  and a biskit.
> 
> Curry night here tonight; sweet potato, parsnip and butterbean tikka masala, bulgur wheat, mint yoghurt and poppadoms. Get your orders in, the trebuchet gets fired up at 7:30 pm.



I'm on my way down! Don't forget to text me your address  and get some decent beers in....no larger or cider either!!


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm on my way down! Don't forget to text me your address  and get some decent beers in....no larger or cider either!!



You'll have to make do with tea. I'm teetotal, ergo no beers.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> You'll have to make do with tea. I'm teetotal, ergo no beers.


I'll fetch my own down then,if that's ok?


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2020)

I managed to get out for a ride this afternoon, 45 miles, the rain had stopped by dinner time so I got my gear on and grabbed my bike.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'll fetch my own down then,if that's ok?





Reynard said:


> You'll have to make do with tea. I'm teetotal, ergo no beers.



I think you have your first lockdown stalker.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Apr 2020)

Just poured a pint of Hobgoblin, and no @Accy cyclist you can’t pop round.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I think you have your first lockdown stalker.



He's got to get past the guard cats first... And the moat.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> He's got to get past the guard cats first... And the moat.



My killer squirrels are out on duty. No nuts will get past them.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> No nuts will get past them.


Don't talk about @Accy cyclist like that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2020)

I've scambled Cheese and Crackers in case this gets a bit tasty.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've scambled Cheese and Crackers in case this gets a bit tasty.



You mean you've dropped the plate on the floor and made a mess...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> You mean you've dropped the plate on the floor and made a mess...


Attack gull Crackers is particularly known for making a mess.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2020)

The onions in the curry must be stronger than I thought.

Suddenly find myself missing someone rather dreadfully tonight.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Suddenly find myself missing someone rather dreadfully tonight.


I didn't know you cared


----------



## oldwheels (18 Apr 2020)

I used to keep my hair pretty short but not being able to get it cut I was surprised to find I have more hair on my head than I thought. Not one single grey hair there either. They are all stark white.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Apr 2020)

I’ve watched two movies today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve watched two movies today.


I'm onto my second Murder in Paradise streamathon for this evening.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Apr 2020)

Just been out to water and feed my palm trees. They haven't seen rain  for about a month,apart from a 1 hour downpour 9 days ago. I hope i'm not tempting fate and it pees down for weeks,though the forecast is for next week,albeit with a strong cool east wind.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm onto my second Murder in Paradise streamathon for this evening.


What you doing with the bodies?


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> What you doing with the bodies?


He has a large patio (allegedly).


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> He has a large patio (allegedly).


Wonder how large it'll be when he's finished.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2020)

Here endeth a long shift... 
Will ya'll stop buying stuff online.. 

N'night
:Horlicks.gif: <--- made up smiley


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2020)

Morning.
It is grey out but at least it is dry .
Just about to drink my first .


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2020)

good morning people, nowt to do and all day to do it today, though the bolt on the front gate wants sorting.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2020)

I noticed a house which had some scaffolding put up before the lockdown and has since been left untouched . I was wondering if they were still paying rent on it !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> good morning people, nowt to do and all day to do it today, though the bolt on the front gate wants sorting.


You could polish your bike and improve it's error dynamics!


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> You could polish your bike and improve it's error dynamics!



I'd rather ride it than polish it, I rode yesterday so I'd get complaints from management if I rode again today.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2020)

Morning turbo session underway in the garden. 
Grey and cool but sky looks brighter than yesterday .
More baking later , hope I have enough flour


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2020)

4500 pages of mundanity.
Morning everybody 
My phone of i has stopped working , I'm using my tablet which I haven't used for about two years and I ca t find my way around it.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Apr 2020)

Coffee made, cereals being eaten, wearing cycling attire looks like I'm going out before the weather changes


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2020)

I had blueberries in my porage this morning as a Sunday treat.. 

🥣


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2020)

Oh, and Mrs wants me to stick pins in her ankles, soon. 
Or sort out the length of the legs on her new trousers, as she calls it.


----------



## carlosfandangus (19 Apr 2020)

Morning all,lovely and sunny here, might get a ride in later


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Oh, and Mrs wants me to stick pins in her ankles, soon.
> Or sort out the length of the legs on her new trousers, as she calls it.


She just wants you on your knees at her feet.*

*It's comments like these that explain why I live alone....


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Apr 2020)

Nice sunny morning in peterboroughshire...
The good lady has just beat the nine bells wake UP call

I shall have a think about what I'm not going to do today


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2020)

It has brightened up here and the sun has come out and we have some blue sky .


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2020)

Ferry service has been further reduced and the only Sunday ferry is Fishnish to Lochaline. Who travels on it now I have no idea but it is further complicated by Corran Ferry being broken down until further notice. This means for anyone travelling south a 46 mile detour partly on single track and then through Fort William. Now with limited traffic not too bad but in normal times a nightmare fighting tourist traffic on the single track and then negotiating Ft William which seems in permanent gridlock. 
There was an irate posting yesterday on FB about tourists having sneaked on to the island somehow but this has now been removed. Perhaps fake news but the moderators tend to keep the site totally sanitised.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> She just wants you on your knees at her feet.*
> 
> *It's comments like these that explain why I live alone....


Ahhh, no! She stands on the table,but I get your drift


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2020)

In my youth I was happy to consider myself a little Bohemian. These days, we all seem to be a lot more Behomeian.


----------



## tyred (19 Apr 2020)

For some reason, my Casio digital watch has decided that it is now 3 minutes past midnight on January 1st 2010. I think it is telling porkies.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Apr 2020)

Handy....


----------



## Jenkins (19 Apr 2020)

Is it Sunday already?

Washing's on the go, sun's out and there's a bit of a breeze. I may go out for a quick spin to check the set-up on the main commuter having changed the seatpost yesterday, followed by a walk down to Levington marina and back home along the river bank this afternoon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2020)

Nearly all the cranes - and there are a lot - are facing SW. However, the wind direction is set to change to a moderate NE wind. What I want to know is whether the capital's crane drivers will all come in and point them in the opposite direction on Monday.


----------



## carlosfandangus (19 Apr 2020)

Just back, 16 miles, a few laps of the NSC and a trip along the prom and back, quite a few people out, mainly runners in groups of one,
came back on the road because the track home was quite busy on the way out.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Nearly all the cranes - and there are a lot - are facing SW. However, the wind direction is set to change to a moderate NE wind. What I want to know is whether the capital's crane drivers will all come in and point them in the opposite direction on Monday.



They'll all be turned round and no one will know why......


----------



## carlosfandangus (19 Apr 2020)

Mrs has just gone for a lap outside the hospital on her mobility scooter, I think she is going stir crazy, cant walk outdoors so the scooter it is


----------



## Phaeton (19 Apr 2020)

Just got back 29.5 miles as I was about to turn into our road so had to go round the block to make it over 30 not too shabby on a MTB


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2020)

Only did just over 5 miles this morning on the trike which may not appear much but it takes a couple of miles before my leg muscles get warmed up and then there seems to be more than half of the total climbing. Not very interesting as most is on single track with poor sight lines and on the longest climb a long way between passing places. Cannot get anywhere easily to get a long run on mixed gradients. 
Passed a couple of strangers who looked like tourists but on reflection may be a new doctor who is very tall but I thought he lived 10 miles away. I have met him before but people sometimes look different out of context.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2020)

I've been weeding ! No not reading .
It is lovely and sunny out . 
I spotted 4 Buzzards that were gathering together and way , way above them I spotted 2 other raptors which weren't interested in joining them . The last time I saw birds flying way above some Buzzards they turned out to be Peregrines.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have met him before but people sometimes look different out of context.


Used to to be the secretary of a pony club, also did most of the setting up/tearing down, when I used to go into town, many people would talk to me but mostly I had no idea who they were if they weren't in their riding gear & have a horse/pony at the side of them.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Apr 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> He has a large patio (allegedly).


Something like this?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT5T5mBg2BU


----------



## mybike (19 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just been out to water and feed my palm trees. They haven't seen rain  for about a month,apart from a 1 hour downpour 9 days ago. I hope i'm not tempting fate and it pees down for weeks,though the forecast is for next week,albeit with a strong cool east wind.



We'll blame you.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2020)

I have spent the morning gently puttering about doing not a lot. Feel a lot less down than yesterday, but it took me a long time to get to sleep.

Anyways, it's a lovely and sunny - if rather blustery - day here chez Casa Reynard.

Will go and find something to have for lunch in a bit.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2020)

The theme in today's photography challenge is "Small" 







Now I couldn't not do this, couldn't I?  My 1:43 scale Toleman-Hart TG183


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2020)

tyred said:


> For some reason, my Casio digital watch has decided that it is now 3 minutes past midnight on January 1st 2010. I think it is telling porkies.


Is it -10°C outside, heavy snow with a strong North West wind?

If not, the watch is telling porkies.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> The theme in today's photography challenge is "Small"
> 
> View attachment 516274
> 
> ...


Think i found the engine! Cosworth?


----------



## Phaeton (19 Apr 2020)

How can a single gel made that much mess inside a rack bag!


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Apr 2020)

Been planting potatoes this morning and burning garden rubbish....found the largest moth l have ever seen . Apparently they are called Emperor moths , it's wings outstretched were as big as my hand . Wish l had photographed it


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Think i found the engine! Cosworth?
> View attachment 516287



Well, it's not the 1.5 litre 4 cylinder Hart turbo. But it would sit rather nicely in some of my McLaren MP4 model.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Think i found the engine! Cosworth?
> View attachment 516287



Quarter Scale Conley 327 v8 Engine.




Scroll down for the price...
http://www.classic.rc-junkies.net/?p=3661


----------



## Phaeton (19 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Quarter Scale Conley 327 v8 Engine.
> Scroll down for the price...


Bargain


----------



## carlosfandangus (19 Apr 2020)

I think that should go in someones lawnmower


----------



## tyred (19 Apr 2020)

A quick survey of my fridge reveals I could make up a nice healthy salad for tea; or I could have a steak and kidney pie...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2020)

500km on the coronaturbo. That takes in the whole of England and Wales, Belgium, Luxembourg; capitals Belfast, Dublin, Paris, den Haag, Brussels, Luxembourg and the old capital of W Germany, Bonn. By tomorrow, I should have conquered the Netherlands.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2020)

Been out chatting to a few people and my impression re tourists are reinforced by others and one in particular who due to his jobs knows virtually everybody on the island. Despited being warned to stay away and checks by Calmac and sometimes police it is becoming clear that a lot are sneaking on to the island. The two small ferries have local crews and they can weed out those who should not be coming here.
The Oban office however does not have that local knowledge. It appears clear that uncaring holiday home owners from the south are providing fake documents which purport to show local residence to enable tourists to travel where they have been told they are not welcome. Those without documents have been turned away and police have also got some who have driving licenses for example which do not match their alleged resident status. There is increasing local anger at this influx.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> There is increasing local anger at this influx.


Then involve the local Police & your MP


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Then involve the local Police & your MP


They are already involved but police do not have the staff numbers to monitor every sailing.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> They are already involved but police do not have the staff numbers to monitor every sailing.


Vigilante monitoring it is then, all the islanders stand across the road as each sailing arrives & decide who can disembark & who has ot go back.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2020)

My phone of I has been in the airing cupboard most of the day and is now working.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Vigilante monitoring it is then, all the islanders stand across the road as each sailing arrives & decide who can disembark & who has ot go back.


Better not mention vigilante or we might just follow the Wales example and fire the offending houses. Accidentally of course.
There have been occasions in the past when large numbers were involved in subversive action but that would be a long story, albeit quite funny in order to get media attention.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Been out chatting to a few people and my impression re tourists are reinforced by others and one in particular who due to his jobs knows virtually everybody on the island. Despited being warned to stay away and checks by Calmac and sometimes police it is becoming clear that a lot are sneaking on to the island. The two small ferries have local crews and they can weed out those who should not be coming here.
> The Oban office however does not have that local knowledge. It appears clear that uncaring holiday home owners from the south are providing fake documents which purport to show local residence to enable tourists to travel where they have been told they are not welcome. Those without documents have been turned away and police have also got some who have driving licenses for example which do not match their alleged resident status. There is increasing local anger at this influx.



Stop the ferries, no one gets off on the island.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> My phone of I has been in the airing cupboard most of the day and is now working.



Does it get a better signal in there?


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> My phone of I has been in the airing cupboard most of the day and is now working.



Dropped it in the loo, did you?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Better not mention vigilante or we might just follow the Wales example and fire the offending houses. Accidentally of course.
> There have been occasions in the past when large numbers were involved in subversive action but that would be a long story, albeit quite funny in order to get media attention.


You'll have the local burns unit complaining!


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Stop the ferries, no one gets off on the island.


We have to get food and mail order is getting hammered now. There are also essential workers so while we have few ferries now they have to keep going for lifeline use. It is much like it was when I came here nearly 50 years ago.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> We have to get food and mail order is getting hammered now. There are also essential workers so while we have few ferries now they have to keep going for lifeline use. It is much like it was when I came here nearly 50 years ago.



So allow essential workers off and on. Everyone else stays on island and food comes in on lorries. Cut out the inessential travel to the mainland.


----------



## carlosfandangus (19 Apr 2020)

We have closed our borders, if you want to leave you can, however you aint coming back, the ferries still operate bringing in goods and the mail plane comes in every day, however you cant come to the island if you have no business here, it is very strict.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You'll have the local burns unit complaining!


Why do you think the large Calmac ferries have the company name emblazoned along the side? Some subversive elements on Mull took a RIB over to Oban one night before the sides had the company name painted on them. The ferry left Oban next morning with " Save Tobermory Pier" painted from bow to stern. They subsequently put their own lettering on to make this sort of thing more difficult.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> So allow essential workers off and on. Everyone else stays on island and food comes in on lorries. Cut out the inessential travel to the mainland.


That is what is supposed to happen but some residents have essential hospital appointments for example. One friend has to go once per week for chemo and there are other examples of potentially life threatening conditions having to be investigated urgently.
I have two appointments which are on hold but one could be dangerous if left too long.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Quarter Scale Conley 327 v8 Engine.
> View attachment 516344
> j,!
> Scroll down for the price...
> http://www.classic.rc-junkies.net/?p=3661


I can remember back in the 60s or 70s there was a photo in a model magazine of a scale working model of a BRM V16 engine .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Apr 2020)

Just poured a pint of Honeydew.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Does it get a better signal in there?


Not that you’d notice no, but is does now have a fragrance of fresh laundry.



Reynard said:


> Dropped it in the loo, did you?



lolz, no but it did get soaked in the fron pocket of my jacket yesterday whilst out on my MTB ride.

On a completely unrelated note, I’d like to mention that some posters are posting items that are far too interesting. Stop it please.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2020)

So why are things that are close so far away in these torrid times


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Apr 2020)

Sounds like looking through the wrong end of a telescope !


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Apr 2020)

What flippity blasty heck are you supposed to do with the ribbon and bell from a Lindt chocolate bunny?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> What flippity blasty heck are you supposed to do with the ribbon and bell from a Lindt chocolate bunny?


Mount them on your bike and warn pedestrians of your approach


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2020)

I've just finished my first Zoom conference (because, for reasons I no longer remember, she doesn't use Skype) with my daughter and 3 youngest grandchildren. It's a lot quieter here than there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> What flippity blasty heck are you supposed to do with the ribbon and bell from a Lindt chocolate bunny?


Put the bell on the ribbon, hang it around your neck, and shake it when you're in the 300 yard supermarket queue. For added effectiveness, do this while shouting ''Unclean, Unclean''. The queue will get much shorter in no time.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2020)

I've just had an hour's spin around some country lanes in the company of Wiggy #1, the Rouen.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> So why are things that are close so far away in these torrid times





woodbutcher said:


> Sounds like looking through the wrong end of a telescope !


I do hope that somebody has put black boot polish on the end


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> What flippity blasty heck are you supposed to do with the ribbon and bell from a Lindt chocolate bunny?



I've been wondering about that, both ours ended up in the kitchen bin, if our granddaughter had still been visiting we might have given them to her to play with.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Just poured a pint of Honeydew.


"He on Honeydew hath fed and drunk the milk of paradise" (Coleridge)


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2020)

Always check that what looks like a slightly muddy patch on a footpath is not actually ankle deep...


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Always check that what looks like a slightly muddy patch on a footpath is not actuallly ankle deep...
> View attachment 516500


How long before you make the same mistake again though.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> How long before you make the same mistake again though.


Never. I did wonder while there was a second path parallel to the one I was on so it's obviously a long standing problem (drainage channel).


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2020)

This morning's washing was line dried and then put away when I got home from a walk this afternoon. Once I'd had a shower, a second load of washing was done and put on the clothes horse to dry.

My recycling bin has been put out ready for emptying on Monday morning


EltonFrog said:


> <snip>
> On a completely unrelated note, I’d like to mention that some posters are posting items that are far too interesting. Stop it please.


Is that better?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2020)

According to the telemetry app for my work/driving thingie, I achieved 24.97 litres per 100km fuel economy over 517km driven, yesterday.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2020)

And, as added mundanity, my work biro ran out of ink. 
I'll have to borrow/steal another one tomorrow


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> According to the telemetry app for my work/driving thingie, I achieved 24.97 litres per 100km fuel economy over 517km driven, yesterday.


Impressive for an artic, crap for a supermini. Roughly 11.3mpg.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Always check that what looks like a slightly muddy patch on a footpath is not actually ankle deep...
> View attachment 516500



Ah... Your "Vicar of Dibley" moment...


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

I finished the piece of artwork I've been working on.

Have another piece of watercolour paper stretching overnight, but not entirely sure what I'm going to do next.

Anyways, bed calls. Nunnight one and all.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Apr 2020)

A mouse wandered out from under the oven, and darted back when I moved.


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Apr 2020)

Just brought the milk in.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks I hope you have had a good weekend.

I have tea, the sun is out, Winnie is snoozing by my side. My five week run of not using a car will end this afternoon.


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, a bright and breezy morning, bike ride later.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2020)

And welcome to Monday with blue skies outside here in Poshshire 
That was the first time for year that i didn't get up for a wee during the night 
First cuppa downed
Things i would like are still just out of reach in current situation might have to see if they will hold said item for me


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> My five week run of not using a car will end this afternoon.


Glad or sad about that?


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Glad or sad about that?


I’m quite looking forward to it actually, it’s nice car, new, and I’m taking the refurbished Raleigh Twenty to the Windrush project so that they can give it a NHS key worker.



EltonFrog said:


> If you’d like to make a donation to the Windrush bike project here’s the link Howard Needs here it is http://windrushbikeproject.uk/make-a-donation/



(soz, this post almost became interesting).


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2020)

Back to green milk 
I do hope that this Turkish sweat shop are not pulling the wool over the UK governments eye


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2020)

Morning .
It is sunny out . I haven't been out yet to see what it's like out . I have done the washing up though !


----------



## Phaeton (20 Apr 2020)

2nd coffee downed, still no enthusiasm for work


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2020)

The dawn chorus was a bit loud this morning - it woke me up at around half past five.

The bin men have been, but I've yet to retrieve the empty bin from the front of the house. Nice & sunny out although quite windy so today will be mostly an indoor domestics day with a work from home round trip 'commute' later this afternoon.


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 Apr 2020)

Nice and sunny, first black coffee, maybe more


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2020)

Trying to see which food Schrodie doesn't like . . Beef pate came back up a minute after he ate it the other day. This morning's pate seems to be as welcome as the Black Death as he sniffs it and then goes for his stale biscuits .
I'll have to try to tell him how lucky he is and say how my mum's cats used to survive on table scraps . The cats were so concerned that they would sometimes bring in a dead rat to help out .
My mum would shriek with joy on discovering one !


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Impressive for an artic, crap for a supermini. Roughly 11.3mpg.


Thank you. I'm quite light footed.. 👍🏼


----------



## Kryton521 (20 Apr 2020)

Still not showered or dressed. Work is in 2 hours or so........... Hope to get out for a bike ride after work.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Thank you. I'm quite light footed.. 👍🏼


When I was driving for DHL (via agency) they used to run a chart of MPG displayed in the signing on office, heard many an argument based on it, each driver got a bonus if they achieved a required level, some of the drivers doing the long runs would get it most of the time, whilst those working in the city/town centres didn't, also if they were borderline & a heavy footed agency driver took their tractor.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2020)

Don't ask me what's going on ? 
I've just come downstairs to find the kitchen door shut and the backdoor wide open ! . My wife has walked off to go and collect some patterns to make some things . I think it is to help out in this present situation .
I'm wondering why the cat needs to be locked in whilst every other cat can come in ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Apr 2020)

Waiting in the telephone queue for the Employment Agency


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2020)

In the pharmacy queue for my neighbour. Not open until 10.30 so popped to the other pharmacy for allergy tablets for her, now in the other queue for her prescription. Must say the independent we use is much better than this Lloyds on opening times.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Waiting in the telephone queue for the Employment Agency



Whoever chose the holding music really shouldn't have been trusted with the assignment.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> In the pharmacy queue for my neighbour. Not open until 10.30 so popped to the other pharmacy for allergy tablets for her, now in the other queue for her prescription. Must say the independent we use is much better than this Lloyds on opening times.


Yes! We find that the independent chemist can get some tablets for my wife which Lloyds can't.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2020)

Can you get Marie Celeste commemorative biscuits ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2020)

The patterns are for making scrubs !

The Marie Celeste moment has been explained ! She thought she had shut the door when she locked it . It couldn't have been shut properly and had blown open !


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 Apr 2020)

My wife has just gone shopping on her scooter, first shopping for 4 weeks, I had to let her go, her scooter will do 20 miles on a full charge so the 3 miles to town and back was a regular thing, I have to wait an hour for a phone call, I will go out and pick up the first batch of shopping up in the van, the second shop (tesco) will be bought back on the scooter....... more coffee for me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2020)

My grandson rode his bike into the hot tub yesterday. He has an amazing talent for disconnecting the v brake cables. I've had to send my daughter a youtube video to show her how to reconnect it. 

Good morning all!


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 Apr 2020)

Didnt mean to laugh about your grandson, hope he didnt hurt himself.
Just reminded me of a bathroom that I tiled for a friend many years ago, his son (6 year old) "borrowed" a philips screwdriver from my tool bag, went to his bedroom and took all of his bedroom furniture to bits!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> My wife has just gone shopping on her scooter, first shopping for 4 weeks, I had to let her go, her scooter will do 20 miles on a full charge so the 3 miles to town and back was a regular thing, I have to wait an hour for a phone call, I will go out and pick up the first batch of shopping up in the van, the second shop (tesco) will be bought back on the scooter....... more coffee for me.



We have a similar arrangement using the Bakfiets


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Waiting in the telephone queue for the Employment Agency



Moderately exciting, both the Job Center and Employment Agency people were friendly, competent and helpful, which was quite a shock. Now I know what I need to send in to avoid awkwardness, so they'll get it twice...


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 Apr 2020)

Thanks for the prompt @Andy in Germany 
Just tried to call the social security office, they are paying me sick pay that I am not entitled to, phone lines are busy and a recorded message saying call back, I have emailed them instead


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2020)

My taxes are done, despite not having to file them for a couple of months.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2020)

My dog just howled, apropos of nothing I can detect.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Didnt mean to laugh about your grandson, hope he didnt hurt himself.
> Just reminded me of a bathroom that I tiled for a friend many years ago, his son (6 year old) "borrowed" a philips screwdriver from my tool bag, went to his bedroom and took all of his bedroom furniture to bits!!!


No worry, he's absolutely fine and probably hasn't learnt any lesson from it. It won't have done the bike's bottom bracket any good though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Thanks for the prompt @Andy in Germany
> Just tried to call the social security office, they are paying me sick pay that I am not entitled to, phone lines are busy and a recorded message saying call back, I have emailed them instead



Good idea. If in doubt I send faxes, because then they know I can prove what I sent and when. We had problems with a "charity" in the past that ran for several months despite repeated letters until we sent a fax and they acknowledged it in 24h...

Now sent a copy of my contract by registered post and email with a return receipt: I don't trust the Employment Agency having had threatening letters in the past...


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2020)

That's the housework done and I could do with a mug of coffee. How long does it take for a kitchen flooor to dry after it's been steam mopped?

Typical Civil Service level of planning!


----------



## mybike (20 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> In the pharmacy queue for my neighbour. Not open until 10.30 so popped to the other pharmacy for allergy tablets for her, now in the other queue for her prescription. Must say the independent we use is much better than this Lloyds on opening times.



The pharmacies in town invariably do not have one of my wife's medications. You also know that when you drop the prescription in & come back later it won't be ready.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Whoever chose the holding music really shouldn't have been trusted with the assignment.


The R.U.H in Bath used to play Eric Clapton s Let It Grow. I didn't think it would be very good if you had cancer. 
I didn't get it when I rang up about my prostate cancer but I would have seen the funny side of it .


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> The R.U.H in Bath used to play Eric Clapton s Let It Grow. I didn't think it would be very good if you had cancer.
> I didn't get it when I rang up about my prostate cancer but I would have seen the funny side of it .



Ouch.

This one was a sort of German pop music that sounded like it was from the 1990's.

This is no surprise: most German pop music sounds like it was from the 1990's


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

It's a sunny but blustery day here chez Casa Reynard.

All the groceries have now served their quarantine and have been properly put away. We will be "putting away" a chicken and mushroom pies for lunch, along with some of the YS tangerines as I spotted the odd bashed one.

The ride on mower has been fettled and serviced and the battery is now on the charger. I should be able to start cutting the grass before it gets neck high.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Trying to see which food Schrodie doesn't like . . Beef pate came back up a minute after he ate it the other day. This morning's pate seems to be as welcome as the Black Death as he sniffs it and then goes for his stale biscuits .
> I'll have to try to tell him how lucky he is and say how my mum's cats used to survive on table scraps . The cats were so concerned that they would sometimes bring in a dead rat to help out .
> My mum would shriek with joy on discovering one !



Is it the Gourmet pate in those little tins?


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 Apr 2020)

Glad I let my wife out!! just picked up the shopping from M&S, 2 Easter eggs, 490 grams and they also have a selection of chocs too, both were £2 each!!! (for the girls)


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Symmetry"






I had thought about doing the cassette on the MTB rear wheel, but rotational symmetry isn't quite so obvious...


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2020)

I got a little 50 miler in this morning, hard work with the stiff breeze.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

I've just put my green wheelie bin out for tomorrow morning's garden waste collection.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Apr 2020)

Today I passed through 4,000km of riding in 2020. Not as far as I'd normally be, but managing to tick over on shorter rides since lockdown.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Apr 2020)

Opened the summer house/Gazebo/Undercover/Bike store this weekend, just gone in to sit down with the laptop only to find we must have had a visitor over the winter, looks like I left a couple of choccy biscuits in there.






Also looks like he/she thought it might be a good place to start a nest


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 Apr 2020)

4 X what I have managed


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2020)

How we all feeling.I feel fab,walking,eating well,exercise,and the turbo is just superb.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Is it the Gourmet pate in those little tins?


No ! This is some cheap stuff, Coshida adult. We have got some Gourmet which he usually eats but only have a couple left .
So I've discovered that he doesn't like beef or white fish of Coshida. I just stopped writing due to a big chin rub . He's nice and warm. He must have been sitting somewhere in the sun .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2020)

I haven't been outside yet .
I've finished cutting out the patterns and taping them together before tracing them on to masking paper to make templates .
I will have to do some more for smaller sizes .


----------



## Phaeton (20 Apr 2020)

postman said:


> How we all feeling.I feel fab,walking,eating well,exercise,and the turbo is just superb.


I was with you up to the last point, now I know you're telling porkies


----------



## dave r (20 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I was with you up to the last point, now I know you're telling porkies



I haven't used my turbo all winter.


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 Apr 2020)

I was bored.... made this


----------



## Phaeton (20 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I haven't used my turbo all winter.


Only used mine a couple of times, bored me rigid so promptly sold it, bought a smart turbo, used that a couple times bored me rigid so sold that as well.


carlosfandangus said:


> I was bored.... made this
> View attachment 516623


Apart from being a container with pipe, what is it?


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> No ! This is some cheap stuff, Coshida adult. We have got some Gourmet which he usually eats but only have a couple left .
> So I've discovered that he doesn't like beef or white fish of Coshida. I just stopped writing due to a big chin rub . He's nice and warm. He must have been sitting somewhere in the sun .



Ah, the Lidl own brand. Poppy and Lexi refuse to eat it. Only bought some the once. They didn't even get past the first pouch, and the rest went into the CP donation bin. Fortunately ferals aren't quite as fussy


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 Apr 2020)

Its an Airshot to mount tubeless tyres, I didnt need one I just had an old fire extinguisher and the other bits, I dont need one, all my tubeless tyres are fine with a track pump.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

I've lost my tweezers again...


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 Apr 2020)

They are under the sofa.... blame the cats


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

Eh, they were on my desk - in the mug I keep pens and pencils in.

Crisis averted!


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Apr 2020)

I took the bike to the bike charity and came home with two more. That wasn’t supposed to happen.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2020)

Beer o'clock! Cheers all!


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Apr 2020)

A few minutes entertainment for those allowed outside tonight?

View: https://twitter.com/VirtualAstro/status/1252318717612040195


Although they also have a decidedly negative side too, as fellow CCers discussed a while ago.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> A few minutes entertainment for those allowed outside tonight?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/VirtualAstro/status/1252318717612040195
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up. Literally!


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I haven't been outside yet .
> I've finished cutting out the patterns and taping them together before tracing them on to masking paper to make templates .
> I will have to do some more for smaller sizes .


Don't go too small. At least two sizes up from what they recommend.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Always check that what looks like a slightly muddy patch on a footpath is not actually ankle deep...
> View attachment 516500



Your left shoe is too long.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've lost my tweezers again...



Use a splinter for find them


----------



## alicat (20 Apr 2020)

I made brawn today.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Your left shoe is too long.


Both are also much cleaner. I stuck them in a pillow case and put them through a quick wash with a few other bits and they seem to have survived.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> <snip>The ride on mower has been fettled and serviced and the battery is now on the charger. I should be able to start cutting the grass before it gets neck high.


Is it two foot high already?


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Both are also much cleaner. I stuck them in a pillow case and put them through a quick wash with a few other bits and they seem to have survived.



Good stuff, however if they both shrunk in the wash you have the same problem.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Good stuff, however if they both shrunk in the wash you have the same problem.


I'll just trim my feet to fit.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Apr 2020)

I used my last Avocado today (to make a Salsa to go with my Chilli).


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Is it two foot high already?



The nettles are...


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'll just trim my feet to fit.



Chinese foot binding!


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

Have decided on my next art project - IMHO the most beautiful racing car of its type and era, possibly one of the most beautiful ever. Don't care who drove it, it's


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2020)

Oh, and at the risk of upsetting @EltonFrog with some slightly exciting news in the mundane thread, my niece has been accepted to study chemistry at Sheffield university.


----------



## Maverick Goose (20 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> The nettles are...


...good for making soup or Pesto, so I've heard.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have decided on my next art project - IMHO the most beautiful racing car of its type and era, possibly one of the most beautiful ever. Don't care who drove it, it's








???


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> ...good for making soup or Pesto, so I've heard.



... and tea... I do get my revenge on them that way, but there's only so many of the damn things I can eat


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 516708
> 
> ???



Oh, what *ARE* you thinking?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

And surely you can come up with a better guess @Jenkins 

This one should be a coffee and cake run for you


----------



## raleighnut (20 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> And surely you can come up with a better guess @Jenkins
> 
> This one should be a coffee and cake run for you


Bizzarrinni,


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2020)

alicat said:


> I made brawn today.


Ross?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Ross?


Nah, brawn cocktail, obviously.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> And surely you can come up with a better guess @Jenkins
> 
> This one should be a coffee and cake run for you


Not much room to put the coffee & cake but: Aston Martin DBR1.





However I'll take any race car from a weird little 500cc jobbie




To a modern Toyota sportscar at the moment


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Bizzarrinni,
> 
> 
> View attachment 516712



Nice try... You're sort of on the right track, but wrong era and wrong colour.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Ross?



Mmmmm, are you playing?  If so...


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Not much room to put the coffee & cake but: Aston Martin DBR1.
> View attachment 516714
> 
> However I'll take any race car from a weird little 500cc jobbie
> ...



The diddy little Reynard-sized car aside, you've got the idea. But think bookends with the two suggestions... What comes in between?


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> The diddy little Reynard-sized car aside, you've got the idea. But think bookends with the two suggestions... What comes in between?


So we're looking at Ford GT40 era?


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> So we're looking at Ford GT40 era?



A bit more modern than that. Although I'll concede that the GT40 is a very fine-looking race car 

The food-related comments are a little clue.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Apr 2020)

The early Renault turbo F1 cars were known as teapots is the nearest, although weren't Williams sponsored by Lavazzi (coffee suppliers)? 
Other than that you'd better post a pic as I'm a bit tired and may have had a 🍺.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The early Renault turbo F1 cars were known as teapots is the nearest, although weren't *Williams sponsored by Lavazzi* (coffee suppliers)?
> Other than that you'd better post a pic as I'm a bit tired and may have had a 🍺.


Also by one B. Laden.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Also by one B. Laden.


Stop that - too interesting.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Stop that - too interesting.


Front wing endplates


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The early Renault turbo F1 cars were known as teapots is the nearest, although weren't Williams sponsored by Lavazzi (coffee suppliers)?
> Other than that you'd better post a pic as I'm a bit tired and may have had a 🍺.



Ross

Brawn

Group C

Not a tea kettle in sight...


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ross
> 
> Brawn
> 
> ...


Tea in a kettle, where's yer class?


----------



## Jenkins (21 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ross
> 
> Brawn
> 
> ...


Ah- the Jaguar XJR 14/Mazda MXR-01/Porsche WSC 95.

Just remember, no ciggie sponsorship allowed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Symmetry"
> 
> View attachment 516564
> 
> ...


Sort of calls to mind Pennsylvania Dutch barn decorations, popularly refrred to as hex signs. The birds are called _distelfinks._


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ross
> 
> Brawn
> 
> ...


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2020)

Are we looking for a food related sports/racing car 🏁?? 

_Lamb_orghini 🐑 
_Spam_borghini 🥫 
_Ham_borghini 🐽 
_Jam_borghini 🍓


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Are we looking for a food related sports/racing car 🏁??
> 
> _Lamb_orghini 🐑
> _Spam_borghini 🥫
> ...



You mean the Pink Pig, surely?


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2020)

That's very pink!!! 😂


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Ah- the Jaguar XJR 14/Mazda MXR-01/Porsche WSC 95.
> 
> Just remember, no ciggie sponsorship allowed.



I do believe you have it surrounded 

The original (full) purple livery is still the best though.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> That's very pink!!! 😂



It's not pink.

It's PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINK!!!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's not pink.
> 
> It's PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINK!!!


In that case, I'm happy to only be viewing it on a phone screen


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2020)

Anyways, I've finished my tea and put my drawing stuff away. Time to be heading off to bed.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> I used my last Avocado today (to make a Salsa to go with my Chilli).



I bought an Avocado yesterday, it isn’t ripe yet. 


Jenkins said:


> View attachment 516708
> 
> ???


WTAF is that?







This is the most beautiful car ever made. End of.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2020)

Morning all
Time to start the process of getting up


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks, housework to do and tablets to collect, nothing else planned.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2020)

Right first cuppa downed
Soon be time to get ready for work and the down stair commute


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> The nettles are...


Just think of the wildlife you will be helping by letting them grow .


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, housework to do and tablets to collect, nothing else planned.


Good morning one and all, it's 8.20 , just back from exercising the dogs (not myself) very dull and rainy outside !
First strong black coffee of the day tastes really good, ho-hum , s'pose l should find something constructive to occupy myself .....decisions , decisions !


----------



## Phaeton (21 Apr 2020)

First coffee just about drunk, it's not had the desired effect, R4 switched off, Smooth Radio switched on, R4 is just too depressing


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2020)

Second cuppa downed
Breakfast scoffed
Birds fed 
Family texts answered sounds like my daughter is having parking issues bless her.
First lot of e mail's sorted


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2020)

Morning folk. Midway through my third tea, third sudoku completed and one bowl of washing up done. So, another sudoku and finsh the tea while the next installment of crockery soaks.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Apr 2020)

Good morning from a sunny & windy Suffolk.

First coffee downed, breakfast next - probably Shreddies. Today's working from home will involve some ironing, cutting the grass and a bit of bike fettling as the new seatpost for the Bootzipper was delivered yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2020)

Morning .
It is nice and sunny out . I have done the washing up and about to drink my second .
I will soon start cutting down the patterns for the scrubs for the next size down . My wife has cut some material and is sewing up a gown now .


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2020)

I had some vappy milk in my porage this morning to celebrate the fact that I now have two days off work.. 🤗 

And, I have to report that both of my small wooden spoons are in the dishwasher so I had to stir it with a big one!


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Apr 2020)

Are there any horticulturalists out there ? This is one of our apple trees which appears to be doing a "strip-tease" !
Has anyone an idea of what the cause could be ? It is the only one out of half a dozen trees afflicted at the moment !


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Apr 2020)

A year ago today I was sailing under this bridge.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2020)

Right, I won't claim that the kitchen is now spotless. What I can say is that I can certainly spot less mess.

Café le 2ième entamé.


----------



## carlosfandangus (21 Apr 2020)

Morning all, 2nd coffee, spent half an hour looking through photos on my Google drive to find one of my Peugeot.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2020)

I don't know who these giants are that we are doing these scrubs for ? The trousers 2x large come up to my chest ! 
Some people would need a periscope to see over them !


----------



## oldwheels (21 Apr 2020)

Fine sunny morning fortunately. Weekly shop. No eating apples,no button mushrooms,no eggs,no longlife milk,no fruit of any kind apart from bananas which are not really fruit anyway,no ordinary firefighters, no broccoli. This after waiting in a queue outside for about half an hour and cheek from the manager for being 6 inches over the line for the only checkout working as the other tills have gone down. 
Not a good start to the day and now the grass needs cut. Oh joy. It can only get better.


----------



## carlosfandangus (21 Apr 2020)

3rd coffee, beautiful sunny day out and a light wind, going out on the bike for an hour when I have finished this coffee, to much procrastinating going on.


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> A few minutes entertainment for those allowed outside tonight?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/VirtualAstro/status/1252318717612040195
> 
> ...




I was out about then, only saw Venus.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> I was out about then, only saw Venus.


Yep, Venus was incredibly bright. I didn't spot the satellites either


----------



## alicat (21 Apr 2020)

Dad and I finished the crossword at 11.28am.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Are there any horticulturalists out there ? This is one of our apple trees which appears to be doing a "strip-tease" !
> Has anyone an idea of what the cause could be ? It is the only one out of half a dozen trees afflicted at the moment !
> View attachment 516757


I'm guessing sunscald, if the tree was previously shaded. Otherwise it could be the work of insect pests, or borers. Also, when you trim apple trees, you must get the trim close to the trunk, leaving a trunk may invite sappy bark fungus, which can infect the tree and cause some of the bark to fall off. Those are just first things pop into my mind. I would have a arborist conversant with orchard trees have a look at this, a picture should suffice. I'm in the States, and I would approach a local university or my county agricultural agent.


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm guessing sunscald, if the tree was previously shaded. Otherwise it could be the work of insect pests, or borers. Also, when you trim apple trees, you must get the trim close to the trunk, leaving a trunk may invite sappy bark fungus, which can infect the tree and cause some of the bark to fall off. Those are just first things pop into my mind. I would have a arborist conversant with orchard trees have a look at this, a picture should suffice. I'm in the States, and I would approach a local university or my county agricultural agent.


Sounds like a good plan and yes there are some fairly large bore holes in the trunk and some white "fluffy" fungus for want of a better description !


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2020)

I've given our front bedroom a thorough clean and clear out this morning, our pile for the local charity shop has grown somewhat, if this keeps going I'll need to hire a transit when the charity shop reopens.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Apr 2020)

I cannot be the only one. Predictive text drives me mad. I have to go back and check constantly for the rubbish it thinks I want. I did not expect to find firefighters in the Coop but I did hope to get firelighters which has just been changed to firefighters again.
On a brighter note I have located garden lime so have a 10 miles each way drive to collect it on a nice sunny day with traffic volume like it used to be all those years ago.


----------



## carlosfandangus (21 Apr 2020)

Just back, 20 miles in the sun, quite windy though, mechanic has just picked up the van to do the cam sensor (eventually) all inside wiped down with isopropyl alcohol at 70%.
I only bought this to clean disc rotors etc, who would have thought I would be using it on the van and bin handles!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2020)

Had quiche beans and a slice of bread and butter for dinner


----------



## carlosfandangus (21 Apr 2020)

Less of the butter, I have not had butter or marge etc since I was about 5, just cannot do the texture


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Apr 2020)

Fish Finger sandwich for lunch with loads of butter.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Predictive text drives me mad.


Switch it off, I like swipe text myself


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2020)

A bright and blustery day here chez Casa Reynard.

I didn't sleep well. I hate dreams like that.  Even though I like them while I'm dreaming. But when they make you wake up... 

The fettled and serviced ride on mower fired up at the first turn of the key, and the grass around the house is now cut. It does look a lot neater.  I had to use the track pump to put some air in the tyres though, as they's gone a bit flat.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> had to use the track pump to put some air in the tyres though, as they's gone a bit flat.


Bet it was at the bottom, it's always the bottom, never at the top


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Switch it off, I like swipe text myself



All that is turned off on all my devices. I really *detest* any kind of predictive texty-type stuff


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "movement"







I had real fun with this one


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks, housework to do and tablets to collect, nothing else planned.


I should hope not Sirrah-this is Mundane after all!


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Apr 2020)

I'm in the park. They're just about to cut the grass.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm in the park. They're just about to cut the grass.


I hope you're not sun bathing


----------



## carlosfandangus (21 Apr 2020)

ours was cut yesterday by my mate Harvey, he had a letter from our local Commissioners to show the police or anyone else that asked to say that he had permission to work


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Fish Finger sandwich for lunch with loads of butter.



Oh love those but no fish fingers in the house...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm in the park. They're just about to cut the grass.



How much of it do you smoke and how much you paying?


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I hope you're not sun bathing


Of course I am! I need my vitamin D!


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Apr 2020)

Hell the wind's horrendous!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Apr 2020)

shoot! Two coppers are now in the park!!!


----------



## Phaeton (21 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> shoot! Two coppers are now in the park!!!


What are you doing going in the park with a firearm?


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Apr 2020)

They've finished mowing the grass and have just left.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Apr 2020)

As I post they're putting the plastic bollard back that stops non council traffic entering the park.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> They've finished mowing the grass and have just left.


Why were the coppers were mowing the grass, what kind of place do you live? Mind you it is on the wrong side of the hill isn't it, so anything is possible


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2020)

Time to get kitted up, get the hybrid out and tootle off to Littleport to pick up mum's prescription.


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I took the bike to the bike charity and came home with two more. That wasn’t supposed to happen.


Breed like rabbits. Don't they.


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2020)

Mrs P has volunteered to go to a local skool,and make face masks. Postman on the other hand,can't even take the brown paper coating off his hearing aid batteries,without cursing and getting worked up. Fingers like bananas.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Switch it off, I like swipe text myself


Does’nt seem to switch off on my iPad or if it does it reinserts itself on next use. I notice quite a lot of people seem to be caught out but is often possible to guess at the intended word. It also tends to put in a full stop and start a new sentence seemingly at random.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2020)

When you roll up outside the dispensary, the lady sticks her head out of the window and hands you what you came for without even saying anything.  I'm likely the only person who turns up to the surgery on a bicycle. 

That was bloody hard work though, that wind is right vicious... 

Time for a nice post-ride  and biskit.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Does’nt seem to switch off on my iPad or if it does it reinserts itself on next use. I notice quite a lot of people seem to be caught out but is often possible to guess at the intended word. It also tends to put in a full stop and start a new sentence seemingly at random.


Ah Apple, say no more, however this may help https://support.apple.com/en-gb/guide/ipad/ipad736a3ca8/ipados


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2020)

I had a bag of crisps with my  as I was craving something salty.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just back, 20 miles in the sun, quite windy though, mechanic has just picked up the van to do the cam sensor (eventually) all inside wiped down with isopropyl alcohol at 70%.
> I only bought this to clean disc rotors etc, who would have thought I would be using it on the van and bin handles!!


I have had a 500 ml bottle of isopropyl alcohol for some time now which was originally for disc brakes but I also found it useful for wheel rims to get the gunge off. I decanted some into a smaller bottle for use and put the rest somewhere safe. So safe I cannot now find it.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Ah Apple, say no more, however this may help https://support.apple.com/en-gb/guide/ipad/ipad736a3ca8/ipados



Thanks for that I will try it later.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> They've finished mowing the grass and have just left.



You were in the police station garden not the park. That’s why coppers were mowing the lawn!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I had a bag of crisps with my  as I was craving something salty.



Tibetan tea with yak milk will make it salty ..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> A bright and blustery day here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I didn't sleep well. I hate dreams like that.  Even though I like them while I'm dreaming. But when they make you wake up...
> 
> The fettled and serviced ride on mower fired up at the first turn of the key, and the grass around the house is now cut. It does look a lot neater.  I had to use the track pump to put some air in the tyres though, as they's gone a bit flat.



Ride on mower, you don’t live at Wimpole Hall do you?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2020)

I got locked in my car with alarm going off this afternoon. Don’t leave it too late to give the car a run to keep battery topped up.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Apr 2020)

I suspect Mundane News followers might appreciate:


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2020)

It's that time again....






cheers!


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Apr 2020)

I’ve just had a cuppa and the last of the Lindt chocolate bunny.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2020)

Well it's been busy today 
Time to relax


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Apr 2020)

I’ve just made some carrot and coriander loop de loop.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Had quiche beans and a slice of bread and butter for dinner



You got that wrong then. 

Quiche and beans be seperate bits and never the twain should mix.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> You got that wrong then.
> 
> Quiche and beans be seperate bits and never the twain should mix.



Blasphemy , blasphemy


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Apr 2020)

Supper this evening was prepared and cooked by yours truly : 
Tagliatelle and a sauce made with creme fraiche , garlic and anchovies over steamed broccoli spears picked this afternoon and accompanied as always by good old Malbec.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2020)

I had linguini with a sauce made from creme fraiche, hot smoked salmon, spinach and chilli.


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I had linguini with a sauce made from creme fraiche, hot smoked salmon, spinach and chilli.


Culinary minds think along similar lines ....


----------



## raleighnut (21 Apr 2020)

I had a Fish Finger butty (battered fish fingers on wholemeal bread)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Supper this evening was prepared and cooked by yours truly :
> Tagliatelle and a sauce made with creme fraiche , garlic and anchovies over steamed broccoli spears picked this afternoon and accompanied as always by good old Malbec.


Malbec's a funny name for your dog. I can just imagine you wandering about the French countryside, desperately shouting ''Malbec, Malbec!''


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Culinary minds think along similar lines ....



Indeedy doodly


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm in the park. They're just about to cut the grass.


Now there's a man who understands what Mundanity is all about!


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2020)

I have a  and a slice of chocolate tart. Happy Reynard.

Am a bit stumped for tomorrow's photography theme.  Here's hoping I'll think of something interesting...


----------



## Phaeton (21 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a slice of chocolate tart. Happy Reynard.
> 
> Am a bit stumped for tomorrow's photography theme.  Here's hoping I'll think of something interesting...


I thought you were going to say you were stumped at tomorrow's crossword I was gong say don't ask me


----------



## Maverick Goose (21 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a slice of chocolate tart. Happy Reynard.
> 
> Am a bit stumped for tomorrow's photography theme.  Here's hoping I'll think of something interesting...


What about Mundanity? Dogs are always interesting as well (google Elliott Erwitt/Magnum Photos):


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> What about Mundanity? Dogs are always interesting as well (google Elliott Erwitt/Magnum Photos):
> View attachment 516956


Lass on the left has put her feet on the wrong way round again.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Apr 2020)

I paid £19.00 to Barclaycard this afternoon. I had to have a lie down with all the excitement.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I had a bag of crisps with my  as I was craving something salty.





YukonBoy said:


> Tibetan tea with yak milk will make it salty ..


Or just use salt instead of sugar in the tea.

I forgot to wish all tea drinkers happy National Tea Day on Tuesday. https://www.nationalteaday.co.uk/


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> What about Mundanity? Dogs are always interesting as well (google Elliott Erwitt/Magnum Photos):
> View attachment 516956


You need a look at Elliot Erwitts' Book _Dogs_.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lass on the left has put her feet on the wrong way round again.





Gravity Aided said:


> You need a look at Elliot Erwitts' Book _Dogs_.


I went to a talk by him at the Hayward Gallery in London once-he barked at dogs to get a reaction!


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> What about Mundanity? Dogs are always interesting as well (google Elliott Erwitt/Magnum Photos):
> View attachment 516956



A bit difficult if you don't have a dog. 

I've gone for the "if in doubt, choose something related to motor racing" get out clause...


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2020)

Anyways, bed for me. After last night, I'm really struggling to stay awake.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, bed for me. *After last night*, I'm really struggling to stay awake.


???


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2020)

After being in





for three days, I've moved to




this morning.


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2020)

good morning folks, another bright and sunny morning, it looks like the wind has eased, washing to put out when I get up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2020)

Good morning. I need to go and pick up the post.

This means riding a bike at some point. It's a tough life being car-free...


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Apr 2020)

Wondering whether to put the bins out a day early ... 🤔


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Apr 2020)

Right then, the sun is up, the tea is consumed, the dogs are snuggled. Oh what to do next?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wondering whether to put the bins out a day early ... 🤔


In a village not far from me, the bin lorry came round at 6:30 AM and half the bins in the village hadn’t been put out to be emptied. Previously, the bins were emptied in the afternoon, but with a third of bin staff self-isolating (last I heard, 3 weeks ago), the schedule changed.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Apr 2020)

I’m wearing my Swindon Town shirt today.


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Malbec's a funny name for your dog. I can just imagine you wandering about the French countryside, desperately shouting ''Malbec, Malbec!''


Now that isn't such a bad idea , knowing the folk around here it is not unlikely that someone would take pity on me with

"monsieur, monsieur permettez-moi de vous aider, voici une bouteille ouverte pour vous"

or words to that effect


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2020)

I think I heard the shipping forecaster announce ''brief radiance cedes, becoming flabby'' this morning. I've no idea what he actually said but I couldn't get back to sleep afterwards. Also, it was chilly last night.

As the morning is pretty radiant, I think we should all keep an eye out for flabby weather today.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2020)

Morning all another glorious start to the day 

Say what you want about the goverment they certainly arranged the right weather for this lockdown , can you imagine doing it in winter ?


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Apr 2020)

Just for the sake of wasting a bit of time l have been scanning the Guardian newspaper this am. when l came across the headline "Bicycles are the New Toilet Paper" in Australia. My the Aussies are a bunch of "hard asses"


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all another glorious start to the day
> 
> Say what you want about the goverment they certainly arranged the right weather for this lockdown , can you imagine doing it in winter ?



It'd be better in winter, I wouldn't keep looking out of the window wishing I was outside, all this lovely sunshine is really making it difficult.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2020)

Well two cuppas have started my day off along with a mixed bowl of cereals .
I thing an early turbo session calls


----------



## Phaeton (22 Apr 2020)

I have a sore throat this morning, just on the left side


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2020)

Morning .
It is sunny here but there is some thin cloud about too.
I'm not sure if it is bin day today! . I've taken a look outside and the general opinion is that it isn't .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2020)

I'm not half missing the fish and chip shop ! 

It's like having my hall bladder problem again ! . Which is very strange as they removed it !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2020)

Defective prext stokes again !


----------



## Phaeton (22 Apr 2020)

Sorry if this breaks the mundane rules, but I'm quite excited, today is the day I switch from Tesco strength 5 French coffee to Asda strength 5 French coffee.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Apr 2020)

Good morning from Suffolk on yet another gloriously sunny morning. Hopefully the wind should be slightly lighter today - the 20+mph easterlies of the past few days have resulted in me using some very strong language at times on the work from home commute rides.

First coffee has been downed,breakfast and a second cuppa to follow shortly, then out to pick up a few bits of shopping for my mum & stepdad.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry if this breaks the mundane rules, but I'm quite excited, today is the day I switch from Tesco strength 5 French coffee to Asda strength 5 French coffee.


Bit too strong for me. I prefer the Lidl strength 4 Colombian (the one in the blue packs)


----------



## Phaeton (22 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Bit too strong for me. I prefer the Lidl strength 4 Colombian (the one in the blue packs)


First mouthful is it appears stronger than Tesco, may have to make the next with a little less of a heaped spoonful


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Just for the sake of wasting a bit of time l have been scanning the Guardian newspaper this am. when l came across the headline "Bicycles are the New Toilet Paper" in Australia. My the Aussies are a bunch of "hard asses"


Does it say if they're panic buying them, taking as many as they can, or if there's a limit been imposed on the number they can buy in one go.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2020)

I didn't know that it was experiment with coffee morning! I just tried making my Aldi Italian style coffee first at 80 degrees and then at 90. The 80 degrees tasted better but it was too tepid. I might go for an approximate 85 degrees


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Apr 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP has gone for a bike ride, I couldn't go because I have a hurty back but I went for a run instead.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2020)

They keep talking about wearing face masks but they don't say anything about wearing charcoal impregnated underpants ?


----------



## Phaeton (22 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The Fragrant MrsP has gone for a bike ride, I couldn't go because I have a hurty back but I went for a run instead.


Shirley running will hurt your back more than riding?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Shirley running will hurt your back more than riding?



Especially if she's running on his back.


----------



## carlosfandangus (22 Apr 2020)

Good morning all, lovely day here, had a lie in for a change, may build a barbecue later


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 Apr 2020)

Morning all! 've just had a Blacksticks Blue and apple toastie for breakfast and currently have 3 teabags (PG Tips) left...hmm need to go and buy some more some time. Luckily I still have a 3/4 full tin of Kenco Americano woohoo.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4IahEqXF_o


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Shirley running will hurt your back more than riding?


I was told by a physio that running is one of the best things you can do to help alleviate a hurty back, she also told me what stretches to do.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I was told by a physio that running is one of the best things you can do to help alleviate a hurty back, she also told me what stretches to do.



Thankfully my knee is so shot I can't run on it so I have to cycle instead.

Yeah, it's tough.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> After being in
> View attachment 516961
> 
> for three days, I've moved to
> ...


Don't worry........ I know where to find you.

Mwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Just for the sake of wasting a bit of time l have been scanning the Guardian newspaper this am. when l came across the headline "Bicycles are the New Toilet Paper" in Australia. My the Aussies are a bunch of "hard asses"


I guess I'll never ever be buying a bicycle from Australia.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2020)

With coffee as the topic this morning, as well as tea, I have to state that I am drinking Papanicholas hazelnut coffee. Rather local to Chicago and surrounding areas out to Central Illinois.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2020)

The lawnmower which I did an engine transplant on took me for a walk earlier. It seems to cut the lawn quicker than our electric one but is running a little bit rough . I may have another look at the carb later .
It is lovely and sunny out . I may dig my bike out .


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Don't worry........ I know where to find you.
> 
> Mwahahahahahaha!


You're doing better than Google then.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Apr 2020)

I'm in the local cemetery. It's pretty much dead in here today.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're doing better than Google then.


Pfft. What does Google know?............

 More than I'd be happy with I suspect.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Apr 2020)

My gravedigger friend has taken early retirement so I don't have him now to chat to.


----------



## Accy cyclist (22 Apr 2020)

He's now working in the crematorium till September,when he officially retires. I might go and visit him.Not today as I don't want to miss out on the sun.Maybe when we get some bad weather,as it'll be nice and warm in there.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Pfft. What does Google know?............
> 
> More than I'd be happy with I suspect.


People are bothered about being tracked by them, and that's the best they can do.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2020)

I just ordered some Isolation IPA. They're local lads, proceeds to the NatEmergTrust


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2020)

As mentioned last week, I pressure washed the recycling bin after the chaps had emptied it earlier. 

Ahhh, I love the smell of Jeyes in the morning....


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Apr 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP and I have just had afternoon tea, lapsang souchong tea, in a teapot, with cups and saucers, fresh scones, with clotted cream and raspberry jam, then a nice piece of fruit cake. Just a little treat in these tedious times.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2020)

I overslept...  But a girl's gotta catch up on her beauty sleep sometime... 

Have spent the day cutting the grass nettles. The garden looks a lot better for it, and i can now see most of the massive drifts of forget-me-nots. I love forget-me-nots.  Along with white roses and daffodils, they're my favourite flowers. 

Tomorrow I'll start tackling the orchard.

I am now sat here with a  and a packet of crisps.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> As mentioned last week, I pressure washed the recycling bin after the chaps had emptied it earlier.
> 
> Ahhh, I love the smell of Jeyes in the morning....



Castrol R and hot tyres for me.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Hopefully the wind should be slightly lighter today - the 20+mph easterlies of the past few days have resulted in me using some very strong language at times on the work from home commute rides.



Looks like it's better today. I could hear you from here yesterday...


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Smiles"






Dug into the 1991 volume of my Paul Warwick archive for this one. I've always loved this photo of Paul - and his smile.


----------



## mybike (22 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> shoot! Two coppers are now in the park!!!



They've got to have their exercise too.



EltonFrog said:


> I’ve just had a cuppa and the last of the Lindt chocolate bunny.



Still got a fair bit of mine & the Christmas chocolate bear.

In other news, I've mown the back lawn & walked down the road between the trees.


----------



## carlosfandangus (22 Apr 2020)

Back in, 10 bricks short of completion, my neighbor is getting them from work (builders merchants) they are getting ready for construction to open up on Friday


----------



## mybike (22 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Just for the sake of wasting a bit of time l have been scanning the Guardian newspaper this am. when l came across the headline "Bicycles are the New Toilet Paper" in Australia. My the Aussies are a bunch of "hard asses"



The independent was having a whine about cyclists yesterday: https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...down-coronavirus-rules-exercise-a9476196.html


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2020)

Been a busy lad. After painting the arbour yesterday, the summer house needed a top up, so that took me a couple of hours this morning. Impressed with the Cuprinol Colours paints - they last really well ! The arbour is a pale blue and cream, and the summer house is a pale bluey green, and cream inside. I, however, am partially blue/green as round the side of the summer house was tricky to get to. 

Got busy with the rust killer, after making a great job of the rusty candle lamps with it, another candle holder was done (outdoor). At least the rust won't destroy the lamps now, just adds to the distressed look. Mrs F happy with the results. Sun tan coming on great !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2020)

Flat breads with ham and melted cheese for dinner today. Having burgers for tea later.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Apr 2020)

I forgot to mention that for lunch we had homemade carrot and coriander soup, I made it last night.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2020)

Makes me thirsty just looking at it!


----------



## oldwheels (22 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Thanks for that I will try it later.


Went into settings and predictive text is already turned off so may be an Apple quirk. No idea why but cannot get any other system to work. I have a PC where the software is already so scrambled as to be useless.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2020)

Mac & cheese with bacon and steamed veg here tonight.


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Castrol R and hot tyres for me.



Diesel locomotives for me.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Smiles"
> 
> View attachment 517082
> 
> ...



Is it wrong to admit that I have just checked and I have the programme from the Snetterton BTCC meeting two weeks previous to the one in your file?


----------



## Jenkins (22 Apr 2020)

Sausage baps with HP fruity sauce for tea here - thanks to my favourite sausages being half price at the local CoOp this morning.

Tomorrow will be a bit of a shock - I actually have to get up and be AT work for 7am rather than being awake and ready for work if needed at 7am.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Is it wrong to admit that I have just checked and I have the programme from the Snetterton BTCC meeting two weeks previous to the one in your file?



Nothing wrong with that!  Motorsport geeks of cyclechat unite!  Virtually - well, for now at least...


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2020)

Anyways, I have a  and the last slice of chocolate tart.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I have a  and* the last slice of chocolate tart.*


Homemade or store bought?


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Homemade or store bought?



One of last week's yellow sticker finds.

I haven't got so much flour in the house to waste it on baking cakey things.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2020)

Speicher said:


> Diesel locomotives for me.


Oh hayull yesss.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2020)

The bike in the foreground is a Facet Biotour 2000, since converted to single speed.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh hayull yesss.
> View attachment 517157


General Electric?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> General Electric?


Yes.
C45AH, if rosters are correct and current.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Pfft. What does Google know?............
> 
> More than I'd be happy with I suspect.


GIYF!


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2020)

Anyways, hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...


Sleepy & Sneezy, Grumpy or Happy when you wake up?


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2020)

On the move, again!


----------



## Phaeton (23 Apr 2020)

Just woke up no idea what day it was had to look at phone to see


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2020)

Awake early so thought I would have a turbo session only a 30 minutes one though . 
Watching the birds feeding whilst listening to radio 2 can't beat it  
Black bin day today .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Just woke up no idea what day it was had to look at phone to see


I just ''booked'' the laundry room for yesterday, thinking it was Wednesday. Booking the laundry is a covid thing that's just started, it's all one at a time now.

Annoyingly, I'd already read of your date confusion...without bothering to figure out what day it was.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Apr 2020)

Morning. I have tea and I’m above ground and still breathing.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 Apr 2020)

Probably best day of the week today.
Enjoy it if you can.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Apr 2020)

I think I might have another tea.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2020)

Tesco's gold label leaf tea for me today. Not impressed with the blend. 4/10.

Ooh, I just discovered that my phone does little numbers. 10³.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2020)

good morning people, cool and cloudy this morning, bike ride later.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2020)

Turbo session number 1 done 
First cuppa done 
Showered now just chilling before commuting to the dining room table / office


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all another glorious start to the day
> 
> Say what you want about the goverment they certainly arranged the right weather for this lockdown , can you imagine doing it in winter ?


Oi ! you've nicked our weather ....at's dull, cool and drizzle here 


EltonFrog said:


> Morning. I have tea and I’m above ground and still breathing.


**RESULT**


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Oi ! you've nicked our weather ....at's dull, cool and drizzle here
> 
> **RESULT**



Sorry honest , hope you are enjoying our weather


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Apr 2020)

Far too much emphasis on tea around this am. "rise and shine" fellow coffee addicts (always assuming that there are some)


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Sorry honest , hope you are enjoying our weather


Absolutely , l'm happy that you have nice weather . Said without a hint of envy , honestly


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Absolutely , l'm happy that you have nice weather . Said without a hint of envy , honestly



That's good then as we were not intending to surrender it yet


----------



## Jenkins (23 Apr 2020)

Good morning from work. The kettle has just boiled.


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Apr 2020)

I have an exciting and possibly risky task to undertake today involving tractors, chains, huge tree and chainsaw. Detaching phone lines from posts etc. Photos later (l hope).


----------



## Jenkins (23 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> On the move, again!
> View attachment 517160


If I can get the message out to some of my work colleagues in other ports & airports, perhaps we can stop him coming back into the UK


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Apr 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP has been accepted for the C19 vaccine trial, she’ll be in the first wave of volunteers for the trial jab. (Gulp) .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> The independent was having a whine about cyclists yesterday: https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...down-coronavirus-rules-exercise-a9476196.html


Well I know what paper not to buy in the future ! 

Why don't they pick on joggers ?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2020)

Speicher said:


> Diesel locomotives for me.


I liked the smell of Easy Start ! Ether!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Far too much emphasis on tea around this am. "rise and shine" fellow coffee addicts (always assuming that there are some)


I'm onto it.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh hayull yesss.
> View attachment 517157


Pretty bike !


----------



## Jenkins (23 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Far too much emphasis on tea around this am. "rise and shine" fellow coffee addicts (always assuming that there are some)


Halfway through the first coffee of the day.


----------



## Kryton521 (23 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm onto it.



Done one cup, considering to have the second now or wait till after porridge. And that's about as exciting as today is going to get!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> good morning people, cool and cloudy this morning, bike ride later.


You have similar weather to me then ? The weather peeps say there is sunshine everywhere !
It is as grey as a grey thing on a grey day here !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Sorry honest , hope you are enjoying our weather


How come you've been singled out for having the sunshine ? 

Apparently it's like the South of France here !


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2020)

☀ ☀ ☀ ☀ ☀ 

Here in Hamtun


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> You have similar weather to me then ? The weather peeps say there is sunshine everywhere !
> It is as grey as a grey thing on a grey day here !



Its also a bit cool, summer tights rather than shorts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2020)

☀️☀️☀️☀️


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> ☀ ☀ ☀ ☀ ☀
> 
> Here in Hamtun



Same along the A45 



dave r said:


> Its also a bit cool, summer tights rather than shorts.



We don't need pictures


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> Its also a bit cool, summer tights rather than shorts.


Snow later then ?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2020)

Morning!
As I have said earlier it is grey here ! 
As I was having withdrawal symptoms of not having fish and chips for a while my wife bought some Birdsear cod in batter yesterday . It was very bland ! 
It looks like we might be back on the scrubs production again later . There was a bit of a hold up yesterday. Sewing them together proved to be quite difficult . My wife tried on one she had finished last night . Looks like I will be cutting the patterns down for the smaller sizes later.
Not sure how much material we have left over .


----------



## Phaeton (23 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Far too much emphasis on tea around this am. "rise and shine" fellow coffee addicts (always assuming that there are some)


Tea is the spawn of the Devil & should never be drunk on any day that has an A in it's name.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Tea is the spawn of the Devil & should never be drunk on any day that has an A in it's name.


I drink it every morning and thereby avoid your alphabanishment.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Apr 2020)

Not enjoying the Asda coffee as much as I like the Tesco coffee


----------



## carlosfandangus (23 Apr 2020)

2nd cup of black coffee, lovely day out, had a delivery of 45 toilet rolls (normal delivery) from Amazon in the early hours. just left outside, just looked on Ebay for some cables I ordered, they were due in 5 days time, the post lady brought them today!! they were originally due on the 8th April


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2020)

Restarted tomatoes and carrots yesterday after some unsuccessful attempts to grow from seed. I have some fine cabbage starts, and the radishes are coming along as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2020)

Of course, with my climate, I'm about a month behind most people on this forum.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Of course, with my climate, I'm about a month behind most people on this forum.


You're years ahead of me


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I think I might have another tea.


Good thinking!


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2020)

Didn't sleep well again.  Hey ho.

But tea and HCB was consumed for breakfast, and I have puttered around doing assorted bits. Will be having lunch soon, and then I will have another session of gardening.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Breakfast"







It's very "me" don't you think?


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Breakfast"
> 
> View attachment 517250
> 
> ...


Totes! Also I've tracked down some bread flour online, which is good as I've just finished my last bag (still have several other kinds though):https://www.souschef.co.uk/products/foricher-french-traditional-white-t65-flour-1kg


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Breakfast"
> 
> View attachment 517250
> 
> ...



Wow, if that's breakfast, what do you eat for lunch?


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wow, if that's breakfast, what do you eat for lunch?



I did pick up a 1.5kg wedge of Gruyere at the same time...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> The independent was having a whine about cyclists yesterday: https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...down-coronavirus-rules-exercise-a9476196.html





Illaveago said:


> Well I know what paper not to buy in the future !
> 
> Why don't they pick on joggers ?



I’m normally the last person to defend the media in this country, but have you guys actually read the full article?

I found it to be surprisingly well balanced and wouldn’t have said they were_ whining_ at all. If anything, I sensed the overall bias towards the benefits of cycling to be positive.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Apr 2020)

I’m wearing my England Fly Fishing Team polo shirt today.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2020)

I got a little 52 miler in this morning, hard work into the breeze on the way out but a little easier on the way back, it was nice to be out in the spring sunshine.


----------



## mybike (23 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Well I know what paper not to buy in the future !
> 
> Why don't they pick on joggers ?



Nah, I don't buy it, 'twas on Apple News.



Illaveago said:


> I liked the smell of Easy Start ! Ether!



They used to use it on the school bus - not the actual one but like it:







We had a RT as well.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Apr 2020)

The sun is shining and it looks warm outside. Looks can be deceiving...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2020)

365 lockdown miles completed. I did today's session a little earlier today. In fact I'm doing everything a little earlier today. I even had my siesta before lunchtime. I have been up since 5am, though. I'm now waiting for a beer delivery.


----------



## mybike (23 Apr 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The sun is shining and it looks warm outside. Looks can be deceiving...



Outside it is after a dull start. Now where's my floppy hat.


----------



## carlosfandangus (23 Apr 2020)

Back in now, going to get a beer, this has stopped me riding for 2 days.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Apr 2020)

Erm isn't it supposed to be 6" to the right?


----------



## oldwheels (23 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> Outside it is after a dull start. Now where's my floppy hat.


Had to do garden work today. The annual run for the cultivator which started without too much fuss. Shorts on for the first time this year and not at all cold.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Back in now, going to get a beer, this has stopped me riding for 2 days.
> View attachment 517275
> 
> 
> ...


So what kind of marinade will you use for the barbecued rabbit?


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> On the move, again!
> View attachment 517160


It gets worse, checking on something for another thread. My nearest stores


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Tea is the spawn of the Devil & should never be drunk on any day that has an A in it's name.


I've just bought enough to see me through 'til next month.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2020)

Garden taming done for the day. Now sat down to a  and a couple of biskits.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Breakfast"
> 
> View attachment 517250
> 
> ...


Is that just one session's stickering?!
Never have that much stuff in our local Tesco ... and certainly not cheese by the tonne!


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Totes! Also I've tracked down some bread flour online, which is good as I've just finished my last bag (still have several other kinds though):https://www.souschef.co.uk/products/foricher-french-traditional-white-t65-flour-1kg


"Where has all the flour gone?
Long time passing.
Where has all the flour gone?
Long time ago"


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Is that just one session's stickering?!
> Never have that much stuff in our local Tesco ... and certainly not cheese by the tonne!



Pretty well much. The two boxes of tea and the cornflakes were the result of an earlier YS hunt, but the buns and tangerines were last week's haul. Along with cheese, ham and cooked chicken.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2020)

Have been doing the drawing for my new painting. Wasn't happy with the original composition, so better to rub it all out and start again at this stage, rather than when the ink goes on.

I now have something that is beginning to look like a Group C car...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Apr 2020)

I wondered why I could hear sirens earlier:






(Photo by Sophie Cheadle and taken from the local Facebook group: 
View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10157087976242791&set=p.10157087976242791&type=3&theater
)


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2020)

It was hot working outside this morning . I was working on my tandem frame . I thought I would have a go at straightening the frame as I had put it off for long enough .


----------



## gavgav (23 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I wondered why I could hear sirens earlier:
> View attachment 517348
> 
> 
> ...



Where’s that?!


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I wondered why I could hear sirens earlier:
> View attachment 517348
> 
> 
> ...



Bit of an overreaction just because you were put on hold whilst on the phone to Openreach.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Apr 2020)

gavgav said:


> Where’s that?!


Overdale Road. Eon were relaying the pavement after some work and one of their guys was a little careless with a blowtorch apparently.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2020)

No beer o'clock sunset photo tonight so here's a beer instead


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Apr 2020)

I’m having a gin. Cheers (hic!)


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Overdale Road. Eon were relaying the pavement after some work and one of their guys was a little careless with a blowtorch apparently.


Did the wheelie bin survive?


----------



## gavgav (23 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Overdale Road. Eon were relaying the pavement after some work and one of their guys was a little careless with a blowtorch apparently.


Crikey!!


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I wondered why I could hear sirens earlier:
> View attachment 517348
> 
> 
> ...




Ooooooops...


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2020)

Had a vegetable and cheese frittata tonight, with two slices of wholemeal toast. Wasn't the original plan for supper, but I noticed that the bread was contemplating the development of language skills, so figured it was better to eat it.

Went outside at 8pm to honk my horn.

Now it's  o'clock.


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m having a gin. Cheers (hic!)
> View attachment 517383


You have impeccable taste in gin sir ! For me it has to be Hendrick's or Tanqueray


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did the wheelie bin survive?


Don't know. It doesn't look promising though from that photo. I might have a detour round there to be nosy on my ride tomorrow.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Apr 2020)

Fish and chips and broadside tonight.


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Apr 2020)

President Macron has announced that we will be able to move freely within the borders of France after May 11th. 
Boy am l looking forward to that , l will be able to ride my bikes again whoopee . no more dreary turbo trainer rubbish


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Fish and chips and broadside tonight.


Hells bells l haven't had paint of broadside for at least ten years ...probably longer if truth were told


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> President Macron has announced that we will be able to move freely within the borders of France after May 11th.
> Boy am l looking forward to that , l will be able to ride my bikes again whoopee . no more dreary turbo trainer rubbish


I hope that's not an invitation to a second wave. But it'll feel good to be less constrained. 

Anyhow, back to lockdown world: I've just challenged my daughter to a 100 mile turbo race. She'll make sure that she wins. The prize is likely to come in a bottle topped with a wire cage.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2020)

Anyways, it's high time I toodle pipski up the wooden hill. Nunnight one and all.

Hoping for a better night's sleep.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Apr 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I wondered why I could hear sirens earlier:
> View attachment 517348
> 
> 
> ...





classic33 said:


> Did the wheelie bin survive?




This is the question we need an answer to. 
C'mon Phil, you know us mundaners feel about bins. 🧐


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> President Macron has announced that we will be able to move freely within the borders of France after May 11th.
> Boy am l looking forward to that , l will be able to ride my bikes again whoopee . no more dreary turbo trainer rubbish



Did he say 2021 or 2020 ?

Morning fellow cc'ers well the black bin got emptied yesterday ok 
My partner and i sorted out a company facebook page
Todays challenge is to add Linkedin and facebook links to company e mail signature line 
Another glorious day in poshshire 
And the first cuppa is starting to kick the mind into action


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Did he say 2021 or 2020 ?
> 
> Morning fellow cc'ers well the black bin got emptied yesterday ok
> My partner and i sorted out a company facebook page
> ...


I only hope he was meaning this year 😢


----------



## Jenkins (24 Apr 2020)

Good morning from sunny Suffolk.

just another day in paradise here - work PC finally booted up, kettle boiled, coffee about to be made.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Apr 2020)

Morning. I’ve had my tea.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2020)

Morning.
The weather is looking better than yesterday's with a yellow glow everywhere .
I put our recycling bins out last night but I may just top them up with a few more items .


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2020)

good morning folks


----------



## mudsticks (24 Apr 2020)

First sugar snaps should be ready next week


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 517431
> 
> 
> First sugar snaps should be ready next week



That's a big poly tunnel


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope that's not an invitation to a second wave. But it'll feel good to be less constrained.
> 
> Anyhow, back to lockdown world: I've just challenged my daughter to a 100 mile turbo race. She'll make sure that she wins. The prize is likely to come in a bottle topped with a wire cage.


Yes the restrictions have definitely had a positive (no pun intended) effect at least in my region which is the Lot. So far there have been 17 cases hospitalised and only 2 deaths. This info is from the health authority in Cahors, the capital city of the Lot .
Good idea re. the turbo race , you both deserve a champers or three


----------



## mudsticks (24 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> That's a big poly tunnel



I know.. 

And I've got three of 'em.. 

500 tomato plants to go in one of them them next week. 

The 'fun' just never stops


----------



## Phaeton (24 Apr 2020)

Asda coffee tastes a little better this morning, my taste buds must be getting used to it


----------



## mudsticks (24 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Asda coffee tastes a little better this morning, my taste buds must be getting used to it



OK, but why would you put yourself through that level of unnecessary suffering??


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2020)

These mobile test facilities! Will they be a bit like in-flight refueling?


----------



## Phaeton (24 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> OK, but why would you put yourself through that level of unnecessary suffering??


My wife is in an at risk category so we are limiting ourselves as best we can, that includes going into shops as little as possible, which I perceive rightly or wrongly as one of the worst places as many people are congregating, so we are relying on Click & Collect, which in our area only Asda are able to do, I have just looked whilst I am typing this, Tesco are now offering C&C over 20 miles away for the first time since it all started, but not until 21st May, for which they are also charging. So as I think I have put before Tesco's & us is now over, although I may have to sneak in for coffee


----------



## mudsticks (24 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> My wife is in an at risk category so we are limiting ourselves as best we can, that includes going into shops as little as possible, which I perceive rightly or wrongly as one of the worst places as many people are congregating, so we are relying on Click & Collect, which in our area only Asda are able to do, I have just looked whilst I am typing this, Tesco are now offering C&C over 20 miles away for the first time since it all started, but not until 21st May, for which they are also charging. So as I think I have put before Tesco's & us is now over, although I may have to sneak in for coffee



All very sensible 

But you can buy coffee online, from smaller outfits too.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> But you can buy coffee online, from smaller outfits too.


True but it's finding one I like, I suppose I could try to find somebody who offers a batch of taster bags to find one,


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2020)

Late start for me. I may have drunk too much last night. The tea is mashing. Morning all!


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Late start for me. I may have drunk too much last night. The tea is mashing. Morning all!


I'm happy you say "may" always good not to be too precise about how much to drink or not.
à propos of nothing much .....what is the origin of tea mashing ? It sounds violent for this time of day


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I'm happy you say "may" always good not to be too precise about how much to drink or not.
> à propos of nothing much .....what is the origin of tea mashing ? It sounds violent for this time of day


Mashing and brewing are terms used for both tea and beer brewing. I think they're regional phrases. I'd imagine the beer usage came first and tea drinkers borrowed them. Tee total tea tipplers can borrow from cooking and call it stewing.


----------



## Kryton521 (24 Apr 2020)

My cat was killed in a RTA the other night whilst I was out at work, very sad. Picked up her food & water bowl this morning as I couldn't before, made it all a bit final.
Slightly more mundane I've had one coffee this morning, will have the second with porridge in a minute.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> My cat was killed in a RTA the other night whilst I was out at work, very sad. Picked up her food & water bowl this morning as I couldn't before, made it all a bit final.
> Slightly more mundane I've had one coffee this morning, will have the second with porridge in a minute.


Sorry to hear your news!
It is very sad when you lose a much loved pet .


----------



## mudsticks (24 Apr 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> My cat was killed in a RTA the other night whilst I was out at work, very sad. Picked up her food & water bowl this morning as I couldn't before, made it all a bit final.
> Slightly more mundane I've had one coffee this morning, will have the second with porridge in a minute.


Too sad


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> President Macron has announced that we will be able to move freely within the borders of France after May 11th.
> Boy am l looking forward to that , l will be able to ride my bikes again whoopee . no more dreary turbo trainer rubbish



Just in time for me to move next door in Freiburg: that means I can ride over the border for longer rides...

[ETA: Not sure if the border will be opened though, given that the covid-19 infection rates and mortality rates are much higher in France...]


----------



## Phaeton (24 Apr 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> My cat was killed in a RTA the other night whilst I was out at work, very sad. Picked up her food & water bowl this morning as I couldn't before, made it all a bit final.


Sorry to hear this, I'm not particularity a cat lover, but they do get under your skin, especially when they use their claws


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Apr 2020)

Today I am wearing one of my old green drab t-shirts from my days in the military, which prompted the question “Honey, do my moobs look big in this?”.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> My cat was killed in a RTA the other night whilst I was out at work, very sad. Picked up her food & water bowl this morning as I couldn't before, made it all a bit final.
> Slightly more mundane I've had one coffee this morning, will have the second with porridge in a minute.



I'm sorry to hear that @Kryton521.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Apr 2020)

I'm having cake for breakfast, as far as I know there isn't any law in the world that say's I cant have cake for breakfast, so, I'm having cake for breakfast. Fruit Cake.


----------



## carlosfandangus (24 Apr 2020)

Good morning all, sunny and warm here, 2nd coffee of the day


----------



## carlosfandangus (24 Apr 2020)

Cramp in my left calf.... Ouch!!!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> My cat was killed in a RTA the other night whilst I was out at work, very sad. Picked up her food & water bowl this morning as I couldn't before, made it all a bit final.
> Slightly more mundane I've had one coffee this morning, will have the second with porridge in a minute.



Oh sorry to hear that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2020)

My so-called smart TV just lost all radio stations so I ran a channel scan and I now have no stations at all!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My so-called smart TV just lost all radio stations so I ran a channel scan and I now have no stations at all!


Update: all I needed to do was unfug the plucker!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2020)

I have fog here.
At least it isn't raining, 
as I have to work outdoors this morning.


----------



## mybike (24 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bit of an overreaction just because you were put on hold whilst on the phone to Openreach.



Except it is power, not phone.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2020)

I've discovered where the mousey smell was coming from in one of my less important sheds... 
It had climbed into an old milk bottle I use for the sacrometer. Poor little crittur couldn't get out and popped its tiny clogs and decomposed in the bottom of it.. 
It's quite amazing how smelly it was when I eaked it out with some bamboo cane.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> Except it is power, not phone.


He got the wrong pole, the OpenReach one is closer to the camera.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Apr 2020)

'Is This The Way To Amarillo?' is playing on a loop in my head. 

It'll go. Eventually.


----------



## carlosfandangus (24 Apr 2020)

Get up and go has gone


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> 'Is This The Way To Amarillo?' is playing on a loop in my head.
> 
> It'll go. Eventually.


This'll cure you


----------



## mybike (24 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have fog here.
> At least it isn't raining,
> as I have to work outdoors this morning.



No one can see how hard you're working.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2020)

Saw my first Swift of the year today . I had to use my binoculars as it was flying high and far away .


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2020)

Lovely sunny spring day here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning continuing the garden-taming efforts. I am working on the edge of the wood, and taking the mower around the trees is a bit like doing an autotest.

Am about to have some lunch in a bit. I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> My cat was killed in a RTA the other night whilst I was out at work, very sad. Picked up her food & water bowl this morning as I couldn't before, made it all a bit final.
> Slightly more mundane I've had one coffee this morning, will have the second with porridge in a minute.



Oh noes 

Sending hugs from me and purrs from Poppy and Lexi xxx

Play hard on the Bridge, sweet girl xxx


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photo challenge is "Springtime"






I think this one is right up @mudsticks street. Or polytunnel. Or... well, whatever she propagates her beans in...


----------



## mudsticks (24 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photo challenge is "Springtime"
> 
> View attachment 517485
> 
> ...



I generally propagate Frenchies in a glasshouse. 

Runners straight in the ground


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> I generally propagate Frenchies in a glasshouse.
> 
> Runners straight in the ground



Cool  These are french beans btw.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Apr 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> 'Is This The Way To Amarillo?' is playing on a loop in my head.


You should sing the cleaner version, 'Is This The Way To Hammer Brillo?'


mudsticks said:


> I generally propagate Frenchies in a glasshouse.


Is that a double entente or a euphemism?


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Apr 2020)

I might get plums on my plum tree this year.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Apr 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> My cat was killed in a RTA the other night whilst I was out at work, very sad. Picked up her food & water bowl this morning as I couldn't before, made it all a bit final.
> Slightly more mundane I've had one coffee this morning, will have the second with porridge in a minute.


Aw, sad to hear that. Too many feckers driving like lunatics on the quieter roads in this 'lockdown'


----------



## carlosfandangus (24 Apr 2020)

Me too, we had a few plums last year, lots of blossom this time, fingers crossed


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just in time for me to move next door in Freiburg: that means I can ride over the border for longer rides...
> 
> [ETA: Not sure if the border will be opened though, given that the covid-19 infection rates and mortality rates are much higher in France...]


No the border will remain closed !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2020)

B & Q is evidently the place to be...and queue and queue. All that essential patio furniture....


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> B & Q is evidently the place to be...and queue and queue. All that essential patio furniture....



I tried to get on their website earlier, an hours wait just to get on the website.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> No the border will remain closed !



Looking at the number of deaths in France and Germany I'm not surprised.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I tried to get on their website earlier, an hours wait just to get on the website.


And an hour's wait to get into the store in Charlton.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> This is the question we need an answer to.
> C'mon Phil, you know us mundaners feel about bins. 🧐


Good news everybody. It looks like the bin survived. The tree adjacent to the pole didn't.


----------



## carlosfandangus (24 Apr 2020)

My day has been Mundane, I have been to Tesco and queued, I came back and had to go to the chemist for my daughters prescription, I queued.

I am having a beer


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Apr 2020)

I need a wee


----------



## carlosfandangus (24 Apr 2020)

Me too, going to wait though, I will enjoy it more


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Me too, going to wait though, I will enjoy it more



I suppose everyone needs a hobby, especially now.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2020)

I don't need a wee.

So I'm having another 

That will make me want to go. For a wee, that is...


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Looking at the number of deaths in France and Germany I'm not surprised.


Sad but true ! The one thing l am grateful for is that here in the Lot there are only 17 confirmed cases and there have been 2 deaths from the virus. I guess its a big area with a fairly widespread population and the lockdown is total (including absolutely no cycling for any reason including so called exercise). The gendarmes seem to stop every car they see so you better have a correct attestation de déplacement dérogatoire filled out and signed . Having said that when l was pulled over the gendarmes said l had "ticked the wrong box" . Story of my life  but they were very nice and after they gave me a slightly tongue in cheek lecture they waved me on ....phew that could've been €135 down the tube! Vivre le France !!


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Apr 2020)

I’ve been to the supermarket for our three weekly shopping. No queues, but really stupid people.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2020)

Right, time to put the drawing away and see what's in the fridge that wants eating.

And then will go and have a nice bicycley bimble.


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2020)

Like others on here I have had a mundane day, shopping this morning, checked and washed my bike this afternoon, and cleaned the cooker, tonight I've been pottering round the garden.


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Apr 2020)

My choice of beverage is Malbec and at €2.30 per Ltr. yes €23 for a ten ltr. box .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2020)

Which planet is this?


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Which planet is this?
> View attachment 517623


The "Red Planet", must be Mars. 
They're on their way!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> The "Red Planet", must be Mars.
> They're on their way!


Will they help us work, rest and play?


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Will they help us work, rest and play?


Maybe


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Apr 2020)




----------



## EltonFrog (24 Apr 2020)

It’s nearly time for bed, then I can get up and have tea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> The "Red Planet", must be Mars.
> They're on their way!



Remember what happened last time though. They wouldn't last long at the moment...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Remember what happened last time though. They wouldn't last long at the moment...



They would if not DNA based life forms


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Remember what happened last time though. They wouldn't last long at the moment...


You're not relying on that Trumpian disinjectant weaponry, are you?


----------



## Jenkins (24 Apr 2020)

Tonight's film choice will be one of the following:

Star Wars, the rise of Skywalker
X-Men Dark Phoenix
Farmageddon - a Shaun the Sheep movie
Not yet decided.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> View attachment 517640


They made the Snickers Bar smaller last year. They can't make it much smaller.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Tonight's film choice will be one of the following:
> 
> Star Wars, the rise of Skywalker
> X-Men Dark Phoenix
> ...


Starmageddon Rises from the Ashes. Mash it up, innit.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Remember what happened last time though. They wouldn't last long at the moment...


Not around at the time myself, but they could have adapted to survive this time.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lovely sunny spring day here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I have spent the morning continuing the garden-taming efforts. I am working on the edge of the wood, and *taking the mower around the trees is a bit like doing an autotest.*
> 
> Am about to have some lunch in a bit. I has a hungry.


Have you mastered the fast handbrake turn and reverse into the cone garage followed by the 360 round the next cone, the slalom and finally and brake with only your front wheels over the finish line?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Apr 2020)

Hubble continues to capture amazing images.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> It’s nearly time for bed, then I can get up and have tea.


That's what I call planning!


----------



## Jenkins (24 Apr 2020)

Decision made - it comes with a book as well for some bedtime reading:





I may be slightly over the target audience age!


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2020)

Bicycle ride done and dusted. A nice 10 miler in and around Littleport. Lots of traffic tonight for some reason.

I now have  and a slice of salted caramel cake.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Have you mastered the fast handbrake turn and reverse into the cone garage followed by the 360 round the next cone, the slalom and finally and brake with only your front wheels over the finish line?



That's a doddle!  And I can even do it while mowing nettles!


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Which planet is this?
> View attachment 517623



That looks like Mos Eisley... 

So this is not the beer you are looking for.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2020)

Mmmmm, am thinking that another  might be on the agenda.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, am thinking that another  might be on the agenda.


Already got mine. And a packet of Crunch Creams.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Already got mine. And a packet of Crunch Creams.



Neat. I had a slice of cake with the previous cuppa, so just a cuppa this time.


----------



## Speicher (25 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Already got mine. And a packet of Crunch Creams.


Fox's?


----------



## Speicher (25 Apr 2020)

I have some ginger biskits.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2020)

Speicher said:


> Fox's?


Aye


----------



## Speicher (25 Apr 2020)

Time I wasn't here!


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2020)

Speicher said:


> Time I wasn't here!


I'm not here, I'm lost in France.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Update: all I needed to do was unfug the plucker!


Hmmm...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2F1rFmyQmY


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2020)

I'm calling it a night too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not around at the time myself, but they could have adapted to survive this time.


So have we. Got more than _H.M.S.Thunder Child _to throw at them this time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> That looks like Mos Eisley...
> 
> So this is not the beer you are looking for.


So does Tunisia.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> So have we. Got more than _H.M.S.Thunder Child _to throw at them this time.


You'll have a spare carrier or two, won't you?


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Apr 2020)

Morning. I have my tea.
Nothing pressing on for the day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2020)

And tea tastes very good this morning. Perhaps this Tesco's Gold is growing on me.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Apr 2020)

We just had a brief power cut. All the electrical items switched off and on again like they were dialling in to the Mother Ship.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2020)

Right, being one of that rare sub-set of humanity that has never watched Star Wars, I googled, and I now know what Mos Eisley is. Every day's a home schooling day!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> We just had a brief power cut. All the electrical items switched off and on again like they were dialling in to the Mother Ship.



Morning all 
We had four power cuts between 6 and 6.30 pm yesterday  bought back childhood memories .
Out watching the birds feeding whilst listening to radio 2 sitting on the turbo trainer.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2020)

Morning!
It is sunny out.
The bin men didn't collect our recycling yesterday so I assume that they may do it today.


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2020)

The government has come up with an acronym S.A.G.E.

I was wondering if somebody could come up with one for Onion ?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all
> We had four power cuts between 6 and 6.30 pm yesterday  bought back childhood memories .
> Out watching the birds feeding whilst listening to radio 2 sitting on the turbo trainer.


Do the birds like radio 2. ?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2020)

Back in bed chilling and surfing 
I can already hear the road outside is as busy as normal 
My 45 minute turbo session has been done 
First brew of the day has been downed


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Do the birds like radio 2. ?



They seem to chirp along to it


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2020)

I've just been doing a vital part of the making the scrubs! I got to thread the pyjama cord through the trousers ! 

They have to be delivered now !


----------



## Phaeton (25 Apr 2020)

Bad night's sleep last night, one of those where you think you are awake all the time & it gets more & more frustrating why you can't get to sleep which means you can't get to sleep, Seem to watch the clock until 4am


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2020)

They were just talking about the use of drones to drop off deliveries on Breakfast TV .

Knowing some delivery firms the items will get dropped !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Bad night's sleep last night, one of those where you think you are awake all the time & it gets more & more frustrating why you can't get to sleep which means you can't get to sleep, Seem to watch the clock until 4am


I have no trouble going to sleep, it's staying asleep that I can't manage.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Apr 2020)

Not mundane at all, I'm all excited as it's the Cycle Touring Festival starting today. It couldn't take place physically for obvious reasons so they have taken it virtual! As a father of young kids, I'm especially looking forward to the talk given by the Cline family on bikepacking along the TPT with their 7 and 9 year olds for 10 nights, and the talk by author Andrew Sykes on one of his recent journeys (I'm in the middle of reading his second book _Along The Med On A Bike Called Reggie_. Plus lots of other events I shall be checking out. 

I think my daughter is excited too, but she's too cool to show it, even for an 8 year old. It's probably coincidence she's arranged her day around the events... My son is as laid back as ever. I'm amazed he can even get out of bed in a morning.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have no trouble going to sleep, it's staying asleep that I can't manage.


Not had any trouble up until last night, been fairly regular going to bed around 11, waking up at 5:30 to go pee, going back to sleep & getting up at 7:15-7:30, hopefully it's just a one off,


----------



## carlosfandangus (25 Apr 2020)

Morning all, coffee in hand, got dressed this morning and cramp in left calf has come back  it will be ok in an hour or so, then I will think about doing sumat


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Apr 2020)

I’m considering the matter of having another cuppa and a piece of cake.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m considering the matter of having another cuppa and a piece of cake.



What sort of cake?


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> What sort of cake?


Fruit cake. D'uh!


----------



## Speicher (25 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And tea tastes very good this morning. Perhaps this Tesco's Gold is growing on me.



When we see the leaves growing out of your ears, we will let you know.


----------



## Speicher (25 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, being one of that rare sub-set of humanity that has never watched Star Wars, I googled, and I now know what Mos Eisley is. Every day's a home schooling day!



I can join that rare sub-set!


----------



## Phaeton (25 Apr 2020)

Speicher said:


> I can join that rare sub-set!


I've watched the originals but don't know who/what it/he/she is


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2020)

Lunch is in the oven.. 35 minutes on Gas Mk6 🐮


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I've watched the originals but don't know who/what it/he/she is


Hmm, I don't think you qualify for membership of the ''Obi Who??'' club.


----------



## carlosfandangus (25 Apr 2020)

Just concreted the pad at the side of the BBQ, its sort of a table, made the shuttering the other day, mundanely I have put orange and black laces in my old blue and yellow trainers, the wife laughs when I save laces, the shoes normally go before the laces


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Apr 2020)

I am baking a cake.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m considering the matter of having another cuppa and a piece of cake.






EltonFrog said:


> I am baking a cake.



Are you chain caking?


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Are you chain caking?


I think I must be.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2020)

Well a lovely couple of hours cutting the rear lawn and doing a bit of gentle weeding 
I have also transplanted some plants into an area of the garden that previously been left bare for what ever reason .
Now some for some lunch before we settle down to watch another of Andrew Lloyd Webber of non paying tax fame opera's


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2020)

Slept well, but feel very tired and unmotivated for some reason.

Have puttered about a bit this morning, shall have lunch shortly, and then I shall putter about some more.

Then there's the Formula E sim race at teatime.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Purple"







She who takes purple is purple and follows purple leader... Unless you're Ambassador Mollari, who just happens to be stunning in purple anyway...


----------



## Phaeton (25 Apr 2020)

Height of mundanity to me


----------



## carlosfandangus (25 Apr 2020)

just back from a 16 miler, there is lots of people out... they lifted the restrictions on essential journeys only on Friday


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2020)

I've been pottering round tidying the kitchen this afternoon, I've also given my spider plant a trim, I've had it 10 or 15 years, brought it for 50p as a seedling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2020)

600 turbo kilometres since lockdown began. That's Dundee in one direction, Limerick in a second, and Mainz nr Frankfurt in another.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2020)

I'm having a rest . It is nice and warm out . I've been outside for most of the day struggling to fit an inner tube and tyre and then looking for bits to build up my tandem . It rolls at the moment . I will need to order some chains .


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 600 turbo kilometres since lockdown began. That's Dundee in one direction, Limerick in a second, and Mainz nr Frankfurt in another.



A bit further and you could visit @Unkraut...


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> It is sunny out.
> The bin men didn't collect our recycling yesterday so I assume that they may do it today.



Keep us updated....


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2020)

Right, I'm very much in want of a


----------



## dave r (25 Apr 2020)

I've got Rod Stewart on the I-Player and I'm cooking fish and chips for tea.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm very much in want of a


Top idea!


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2020)

I got a bit sidetracked looking for props for tomorrow's photography challenge. I have a problem here, having far too *many* things to choose from.

But I now have a  and some peanut butter chocolate things.


----------



## JPBoothy (25 Apr 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been pottering round tidying the kitchen this afternoon, I've also given my spider plant a trim, I've had it 10 or 15 years, brought it for 50p as a seedling.
> 
> 
> View attachment 517800


Phew, I though it was Cress on steroids


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2020)

I'm about to go to the Sofa Arms...


----------



## postman (25 Apr 2020)

Just waiting to get sat down for a night at the cinema.Two cans of 1664 plus areo mint choc bar and a bag of popcorn.Then the feature film Mr Harry Potter.So i will say night all.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Apr 2020)

I’ve just eaten a bag of crisps.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve just eaten a bag of crisps.


I'm out of crisps. If Poundland is open tomorrow I might pick up a 7 pack of Smith's Salt and Vinegar crisps.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Keep us updated....


They collected the recycling later in the morning . I missed the excitement as I was struggling to put a tyre on a wheel .


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm out of crisps. If Poundland is open tomorrow I might pick up a 7 pack of Smith's Salt and Vinegar crisps.


How much do you expect to pay for them? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2020)

I'm home.. Nice earlyish finish before my 3 days off 
I might celebrate with a cheeky Merlot 🍷


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Apr 2020)

Today was World Penguin Day...Coolio!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNJmkyl9KNQ


----------



## Speicher (25 Apr 2020)

More penguins


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2020)

Speicher said:


> More penguins



You can't eat one of them with your cuppa!


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2020)

morning all, I've got some photos to scan into the computer this morning, I've also got the ironing to do, and we might have a walk in the park later.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2020)

Morning all , out in the garden on the turbo trainer getting my daily exercise .
Another glorious day here.
Cooking today and I might have a bike being dropped off for some of grandads attention


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2020)

Morning.
I'm just about to go and make another .
It is nice and sunny out, but I'm in no rush to get up and do anything as I'm stiff and achy after yesterday.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Apr 2020)

I had my tea, going for a shower now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2020)

God morning. Beautiful Daughter and I just cycled to the bakery to get some bread...


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Apr 2020)

Just sitting, day dreaming and trying to remember the last time l saw another human being ,apart from Birgitta my partner. Keeping track of the days is becoming tricky but l think it was about ten days ago. l did hear a rifle shot not too far away somewhere in the forest so there is at least one other person around .
It's all a bit creepy here today , very damp and misty even the dogs are lying around not showing interest in anything.
Ho-hum , another coffee, l guess


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all , out in the garden on the turbo trainer getting my daily exercise .
> Another glorious day here.
> Cooking today and I might have a bike being dropped off for some of grandads attention



Chicken a'la King today.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Chicken a'la King today.


Rhubarb crumble


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Just sitting, day dreaming and trying to remember the last time l saw another human being ,apart from Birgitta my partner. Keeping track of the days is becoming tricky but l think it was about ten days ago. l did hear a rifle shot not too far away somewhere in the forest so there is at least one other person around .
> It's all a bit creepy here today , very damp and misty even the dogs are lying around not showing interest in anything.
> Ho-hum , another coffee, l guess


Unless they shot themselves ! . Did you hear any more afterwards ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2020)

This morning's interim Beverage Report: 3 mugs tea, coffee on horizon.

Morning all from me and the goldfinch, who is in fine voice and presumably on the phone mast on the roof.


----------



## Kryton521 (26 Apr 2020)

My BB is frelled. I didn't win the lottery. I've a spot on me right bum cheek....... No I'm not going to post the photo'. Welsh Govt. have tightened the rules about how far we can cycle, within walking distance of home??? I've had one cup of coffee, not made porridge yet. Bored already!
House is very lonely without my little cat, [RIP Tiggy].


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2020)

Well just over the hour done on the turbo 
First cup of tea downed 
Time for a chill before cracking on with the day ahead 
oh and like @Kryton521 i have a spot but thankfully mine is on my face rather than bum


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well just over the hour done on the turbo
> First cup of tea downed
> Time for a chill before cracking on with the day ahead
> oh and like @Kryton521 i have a spot but thankfully mine is on my face rather than bum



You don't want to know where my spot is.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2020)

Even the clouds are self isolating!


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Unless they shot themselves ! . Did you hear any more afterwards ?


Nope, just the one shot.....of course the shooter could have shot someone else  Not an uncommon thing around here.
I mentioned before that the owner of this house (our closest neighbour) is currently in prison because he murdered someone. Rural France eh!


----------



## Phaeton (26 Apr 2020)

First coffee drunk, need another, wife's birthday today, bit depressing as we can't go anywhere & she can't get hugs from the grandkids, can see it being a long day,


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> First coffee drunk, need another, wife's birthday today, bit depressing as we can't go anywhere & she can't get hugs from the grandkids, can see it being a long day,


I'm missing my g-kids badly too. They're my major source of hugs and snuggly-up-tos.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Apr 2020)

Lovely morning in Cambridgeshire.

Just about to tuck into seeded batch toast, butter and Roses Lime Marmalade and my third cup of Lavazza Rosso out of the Bean-to-Cup machine.

Will probably go for a ride this afternoon as the forecast doesn’t look too good for the next week.

Black T-Shirt today bearing the legend “Still crazy after all of these beers”.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Even the clouds are self isolating!
> View attachment 518010


_"I wandered lonely as a cloud
That floats on high o'er vales and hills,
When all at once I saw a crowd,
A host, of golden daffodils;
Beside the lake, beneath the trees,
Fluttering and dancing in the breeze..."_


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Apr 2020)

For breakfast today we had French Toast with fresh Raspberries, Strawberries with Haagen Daas ice cream.


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 Apr 2020)

morning all, going to get my 2nd coffee, overcast here, weather is changing, cooler and less sun


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> For breakfast today we had French Toast with fresh Raspberries, Strawberries with Haagen Daas ice ream.



Sounds lovely, just a question, what did you ream Haagen Dass with and why did you need to?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (26 Apr 2020)

The picture of the day. I found it on The Guardian newspaper site:


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2020)

3.25 inches of rain here the last two days, 2.41 inches having fallen yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2020)

I've just completed a successful nap !


----------



## Phaeton (26 Apr 2020)

To go out & risk getting wet or not to go out that is the question?


----------



## Phaeton (26 Apr 2020)

Still here, still deciding, but had I gone I would have had at least 20 minutes with no rain


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> To go out & risk getting wet or not to go out that is the question?


We're still squeezing out the last of the sunshine from behind increasing cloud cover.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2020)

Lovely sunny day here. Spent the morning cutting the grass / weeds / cow parsley / elderberries (delete where appropriate) along the drain so it wouldn't get out of control. Normally the drainage board does that, but not seen hide nor hair of them.

Cloud has been bubbling up a bit since lunchtime, but still very pleasant here nonetheless.

Had a lovely lunch of vegetable frittata, chilli sauce, two slices of toast, a pear and a tangerine.

Am spending the afternoon just chilling and working on my painting.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Books"






This girl couldn't be happier with a selection of nice books, accompanied by a supply of tea and chocolate.  The stock car book was written by a good friend of mine.


----------



## postman (26 Apr 2020)

[QUOTE= l did hear a rifle shot not too far away somewhere in the forest so there is at least one other person around .
There might have been two before the shot.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2020)

I am having a  and some peanut butter chocolate things.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Apr 2020)

I’ve assembled charcoal BBQ. I even read the instructions and no spare bits left over at the end!


----------



## Phaeton (26 Apr 2020)

I went out, I got wet!


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 Apr 2020)

Finished my BBQ today, mosaic top is cut from a round table that has been stored in one of the sheds for 10 years, legs went but the top was good, I had to use a 9" angle grinder with a diamond blade to cut the top and a 4" with a metal cutting disc for the frame the top was in, need to clean it up in a couple of days, BBQ grill etc should be here late next week........ Yes I know its not that mundane


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I went out, I got wet!


Good on you


----------



## oldwheels (26 Apr 2020)

Nice morning but a cold wind so out on the trike for a training run. No cars on the road while I was cycling. One side issue of the present restrictions is that I can go on a single track road with longish gaps between passing places particularly uphill when I am still fairly slow. In normal times I would not even attempt this road unless starting about 0600 as the lemmings would be hammering across to Calgary beach and a long queue behind me and probably many coming towards me would cause traffic chaos at every passing place.
I prefer a quiet life but doing this fairly regularly now I am definitely getting at least a semblance of recumbent legs. When I got home in time for lunch a heavy rain shower came on.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2020)

Need to think about throwing some supper together. I has a hungry.


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Apr 2020)

Well after World Penguin Day comes Worldwide Pinhole Photography Day-I've been out and about with my trusty Zero Image 5x4 inch Pinhole camera, as well as baking some Malted Cookies (yumtus!)


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2020)

oldwheels said:


> the lemmings would be hammering across to Calgary beach and a long queue behind me and probably many coming towards me *would cause traffic chaos at every passing place*.



You say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Apr 2020)

Bbq chicken with potato salad and salad , followed by BBQ bananas with Easter egg chocolate plus Doom Bar. Life is good.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Apr 2020)

I’ve been out on the bike, it didn’t rain. I’ve had my evening meal, I might have a cuppa tea in a minute .


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2020)

I had american-style pancakes for supper, with butter and cherry sauce. 

  

Too full to go for a bike ride tonight...


----------



## oldwheels (26 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing...


You have never been on the road to Iona about an hour after a ferry has got in from Oban and you are heading back up the road behind a large lorry. You need to have food and water while you wait until they have sorted themselves out. The ones in the ditch can sort themselves out I am not wasting time on them. Don’t think I am joking this is real life in tourist season.


----------



## mybike (26 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> They made the Snickers Bar smaller last year. They can't make it much smaller.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> View attachment 518258


They're their Minis, next size down is their Celebration size.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2020)

I definitely ate too much. I'm feeling very sleepy.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Apr 2020)

No cycling today, way too many people on the roads. I went for a walk instead - 13 miles!

I did take a small flask of coffee with me as well as a bottle of squash and it was most pleasant having a cuppa at couple of stops on the seafront near Felixstowe Ferry and on the main prom .

Main bin (non recyclable items) is out for emptying in the morning. Don't tell the Council, but I've hidden a sack of grass clippings under the two bags of normal rubbish.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Apr 2020)

i went out today and saw more people wearing pants than wearing shorts. What is wrong with these people?! I find wearing pants in spring and summer weird,unless they have to wear them for their work or formal dress requirements.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2020)

Would it be fair to class this as daily exercise?
From





to




Via


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2020)

I have nearly finished the ink drawing for my new painting. One more session should do it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Would it be fair to class this as daily exercise?


I didn't come into contact with anyone,apart from a few on the walk and we all kept our distance. The bike ride was done a third of a mile from home doing 25 laps of my local park.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2020)

I've just hand washed two dog harnesses and a pair of Bianchi cycling socks.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Would it be fair to class this as daily exercise?
> From
> View attachment 518284
> 
> ...


Ah,just realised! I thought you meant me.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ah, just realised! I thought you meant me.


With or without shorts?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> With or without shorts?


Definitely shorts!


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Apr 2020)

Tea✅
another cup of tea✅


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2020)

Grey but looks ok start to the day here in poshshire
First cuppa drunk
First and only shower done 
Soon be time for the daily commute


----------



## Phaeton (27 Apr 2020)

Sat at desk with my coffee, I have searched all my folders & still can't find my enthusiasm


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Tea✅
> another cup of tea✅


You're ahead of me in the beverage league but the tea's made so I'm not so far behind.


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## alicat (27 Apr 2020)

Good morning Holbrooks. I'm psyching myself up for a quick spin on my fixed over my side of Cannock Chase.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Apr 2020)

I just made a speculative bid for something on an auction site.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2020)

First tea about to be poured.. 🍵 

I might cut the grass, today, as the forecast is for ☔ later in the week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2020)

I'm running a bath for a change.

Also, my legs are tired, which they really shouldn't be considering how little exercise I had yesterday.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Apr 2020)

Morning all. I was awake far too early today considering it's not a work or work from home day. If the weather forecast is correct it's supposed to be the last day of good weather for a few days so I my make the best of it later.

Just made the first coffee of the day.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> i went out today and saw more people wearing pants than wearing shorts. What is wrong with these people?! I find wearing pants in spring and summer weird,unless they have to wear them for their work or formal dress requirements.


I've very rarely worn shorts since I was 7 unless for sporting purposes.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Apr 2020)

Houston we may have a problem, that's the last of the Morrison's Bramble jelly just spread on the toast with little prospect of anymore till after lockdown is over.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2020)

Morning.
The weather keeps changing here at the moment . It keeps changing from grey to Ooh! That looks promising !
I discovered that I had missed a whole episode of Mundaners on Friday and so had to catch up . I don't know how that happened ?


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Sat at desk with my coffee, I have searched all my folders & still can't find my enthusiasm


----------



## Phaeton (27 Apr 2020)

Do you have a link to an online supplier, none of the supermarkets have stock, I think it's hidden behind the flour


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2020)

Might not be having many cuppas today as getting low on milk  all the spare milk has just come out of the freezer with no fresh due till Thursday


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Apr 2020)

Forgot the house p
For a moment l thought the label on the bottle read Euthanasia


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Apr 2020)

The sky is black with storm clouds and the rain it is raining ! Thats put an end to my gardening efforts. A small light aircraft has just passed overhead in the downpour under the low clouds ...wouldn't care to be up there


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I had american-style pancakes for supper, with butter and cherry sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> Too full to go for a bike ride tonight...


You should have had maple syrup!


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I had american-style pancakes for supper, with butter and cherry sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> Too full to go for a bike ride tonight...


Or lingonberries. (May just be in my locality).


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Houston we may have a problem, that's the last of the Morrison's Bramble jelly just spread on the toast with little prospect of anymore till after lockdown is over.


I'll have a word with the boss for you


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Apr 2020)

Monday is Sunday in the Lot


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Apr 2020)

I'm a bit cold, I might put another layer on.


----------



## carlosfandangus (27 Apr 2020)

down in the dumps today, might go for a ride to put the black dog back to sleep


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2020)

Have spent the morning puttering about. Not in the mood to do any gardening today, but we'll see how things are after lunch.

It's a grey old day here today, but the sun is doing its damndest to try and break through the heavy cloud.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> You should have had maple syrup!



I know,, I know, and I do have a bottle of maple syrup. But the jar of cherries was open and needed using...


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Silly"







Never said I was sane...


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2020)

I've been out on my bike this morning, my Hatton loop, 55 miles.


----------



## postman (27 Apr 2020)

My jobs for today have been.The bedroom,Mrs P thinks it's time to decorate. So this morning i was gouging out lots of cracks in the plaster,then first filling. Then i had to clean up,what a lot of dust. Tomorrow sand down and lightly fill again,but this afternoon i have cut four lawns,which included the neighbou'rs. I found him on FB and let him know he has not got to worry about his garden i am on top of it. This morning i took a video and sent it too him. He says and i quote,you are a star,and i owe you 1,000 favours. By next week we shall be going to Homebase to buy paint. Buy time coming up.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2020)

Sod the gardening. I'm off to bash some vegetables into submission instead...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2020)

400 lockdown turbo miles. I'm virtually past Frankfurt and Limoges, just south of Aberdeen and in the middle of Galway town. I'm virtually everywhere!


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 400 lockdown turbo miles. I'm virtually past Frankfurt and Limoges, just south of Aberdeen and in the middle of Galway town. I'm virtually everywhere!


Some friends of mine singing a Steve Earle song for you,


View: https://youtu.be/6PEqOBv4QIo


Actually it's my mate Dan Britton singing and the rest are playing but you get the idea.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2020)

MrsPete and I went to the local shopping centre today. She was doing Tesco as I was getting stuff in Wilko. 
As I waited for her for a few minutes as she was using the ATM, some people started queuing behind me, 2 metres away, I hasten to add..
I had to point out that I wasn't actually waiting to get into somewhere


----------



## carlosfandangus (27 Apr 2020)

Back now, 16 mile loop with a detour to M&S, a lot happier now, black dog has gone back to sleep, cycling kit and a few T shirts in the wash, should get all dry before sunset


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Apr 2020)

Just moved my right big toe. Lockdown exercising at home...


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2020)

Veggies now bashed into submission. Now sat down with a  and a banana.


----------



## postman (27 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Just moved my right big toe. Lockdown exercising at home...


oh i can beat that.I have just blinked, twice i might add,going for a lay down.


----------



## Kryton521 (27 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Forgot the house p
> 
> 
> For a moment l thought the label on the bottle read Euthanasia


That's Ok so did I! Wondered what had gone so horribly wrong!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Apr 2020)

postman said:


> oh i can beat that.I have just blinked, twice i might add,going for a lay down.



Now I’ve moved 3 hairs on my left fore arm.


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Now I’ve moved 3 hairs on my left fore arm.


Where'd you move them to ?


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 400 lockdown turbo miles. I'm virtually past Frankfurt and Limoges, just south of Aberdeen and in the middle of Galway town*. I'm virtually everywhere!


*Town!
_The *city's name *comes from the Irish name Gaillimhe, which formed the western boundary of the earliest settlement, Dún Gaillimhe "Fort Gaillimh".[5] (Mythical and alternative derivations of the name are given in History of Galway). Historically, the name was Anglicised as Galliv or Gallive,[6] closer to the Irish pronunciation. The city's name in Latin is Galvia. Residents of the city are referred to as Galwegians." _

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galway


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> *Town!
> _The *city's name *comes from the Irish name Gaillimhe, which formed the western boundary of the earliest settlement, Dún Gaillimhe "Fort Gaillimh".[5] (Mythical and alternative derivations of the name are given in History of Galway). Historically, the name was Anglicised as Galliv or Gallive,[6] closer to the Irish pronunciation. The city's name in Latin is Galvia. Residents of the city are referred to as Galwegians." _
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galway


Soz🤔


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Soz🤔


Even the travel guides can't agree!
_*"Galway is safe town* by any standards. It's a small town compared to Dublin or Cork,"_

https://wikitravel.org/en/Galway

Head North and bump into @tyred


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2020)

I'm way up on exercise compared to you lot I roll my own cigarettes (without using a machine too)


----------



## Phaeton (27 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I'm way up on exercise compared to you lot I roll my own cigarettes (without using a machine too)


I used to love my granddads rolling machine, he had one that was like a tin & when you shut the lid the rolled cig came out, could never work out how it did it.


----------



## carlosfandangus (27 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I used to love my granddads rolling machine, he had one that was like a tin & when you shut the lid the rolled cig came out, could never work out how it did it.


I was out with a mate and his girlfriend many moons ago, she had just bought one of the above machines, anyway, I had just bought a new 2 oz tin of Golden Virginia, she rolled the whole tin... I would have needed a boil plaster on the back of my neck to draw any of them, they were that tight, next morning every ciggy was stripped and put back in the tin


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Apr 2020)

Deweeded a few more metres of the block paved driveway today. Trying not to do it all at once so I have something to keep me amused in the coming weeks.


----------



## carlosfandangus (27 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Deweeded a few more metres of the block paved driveway today. Trying not to do it all at once so I have something to keep me amused in the coming weeks.


I have weed killed mine, my Wife sowed a lot of flower seeds in a long trough that divides us from next door, however they have self seeded so the block paved drive is covered in seedlings!!!!


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2020)

I have finished the ink drawing for my new pen & watercolour. The next stage is putting on the masking fluid for the bits that need to be kept white. Only then can I start thinking about putting any paint on.

Time to go downstairs and put supper on.

Mustn't eat too much tonight as I want to squeeze in a bike ride before the weather goes down the can.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I have weed killed mine, my Wife sowed a lot of flower seeds in a long trough that divides us from next door, however they have self seeded so the block paved drive is covered in seedlings!!!!


Ooo that could start a whole new trend! Flowers springing up through the cracks would be so much better than couch grass and dandelions (though would doubtless be equally harmful to the paving )


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I'm way up on exercise compared to you lot I roll my own cigarettes (without using a machine too)



I hope you’re doing it one-handed?

If not, now is the perfect time to practice.


----------



## mybike (27 Apr 2020)

Black bin is out, initial thinning of carrots in drain pipe carried out, airsoft gun repaired.

Nearly forgot, got the weather sensors up outside as well.


----------



## mybike (27 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> i went out today and saw more people wearing pants than wearing shorts. What is wrong with these people?! I find wearing pants in spring and summer weird,unless they have to wear them for their work or formal dress requirements.



I finished wearing shorts when I was 13.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> I finished wearing shorts when I was 13.


But you haven't got @Accy cyclist style


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I was out with a mate and his girlfriend many moons ago, she had just bought one of the above machines, anyway, I had just bought a new 2 oz tin of Golden Virginia, she rolled the whole tin... I would have needed a boil plaster on the back of my neck to draw any of them, they were that tight, next morning every ciggy was stripped and put back in the tin


New pouches of Golden Virginia  tend to be really damp anyway.

I'm a Holborn/Holborn Yellow smoker although the odd pouch of Amber Leaf might sneak in there from time to time, getting dismayed at paying british prices nowadays though as an old shopfitter mate used to work on the continent a lot and would bring me EU baccy back (he'd normally fill his van with Diesel in Luxembourg and pick up some baccy* there as well)

* BTW I wasn't allowed to sell it on, it was just for me but then I used to keep an eye on his house whilst he was away, water his greenhouse etc. for him.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> I finished wearing shorts when I was 13.


So you don't wear shorts on hot days,or for cycling?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> So you don't wear shorts on hot days,or for cycling?


Funny Hats and Shorts, you are 'Lofty' AICMFP


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Veggies now bashed into submission. Now sat down with a  and a banana.


What did they do to deserve such treatment ?


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Apr 2020)

There is virtually no natural light tonight complete cloud cover, no starlight , and no artificial light from human activity!
It is black as pitch outside this house which is completely isolated in the forest. (The murderers chateau is un occupied).
The strange thing is that our four dogs are very unsettled and keep waking up and barking, for no reason that l can fathom. This calls for another glass of Malbec (any excuse)


----------



## pawl (27 Apr 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I hope you’re doing it one-handed?
> 
> If not, now is the perfect time to practice.
> 
> ...


----------



## mybike (27 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> But you haven't got @Accy cyclist style



True









Thankfully



Accy cyclist said:


> So you don't wear shorts on hot days,or for cycling?



You've got it.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> There is virtually no natural light tonight complete cloud cover, no starlight , and no artificial light from human activity!
> It is black as pitch outside this house which is completely isolated in the forest. (The murderers chateau is un occupied).
> The strange thing is that our four dogs are very unsettled and keep waking up and barking, for no reason that l can fathom. This calls for another glass of Malbec (any excuse)


First one maybe?
https://tails.com/blog/2017/01/13/5-superstitions-about-dogs/


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2020)

I'm about to have a shower 🚿

No peeping!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> There is virtually no natural light tonight complete cloud cover, no starlight , and no artificial light from human activity!
> It is black as pitch outside this house which is completely isolated in the forest. (The murderers chateau is un occupied).
> The strange thing is that our four dogs are very unsettled and keep waking up and barking, for no reason that l can fathom. This calls for another glass of Malbec (any excuse)


Electric storm in the region?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm about to have a shower 🚿
> 
> No peeping!!


I had one last night






Tucking into this now





And killing time watching Killing Eve.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had one last night
> View attachment 518435
> 
> 
> ...


Candlestick or lead piping?


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> Black bin is out, initial thinning of carrots in drain pipe carried out, airsoft gun repaired.
> 
> Nearly forgot, got the weather sensors up outside as well.



Thanks for reminding me. I have put my blue general recycling wheelie bin out. I have also put my black bin bag out this week.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2020)

Sod the bike ride, I've eaten too much... again... 

Chicken, leek and tarragon pie, duck fat roasties and steamed carrots and green beans.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sod the bike ride, I've eaten too much... again...
> 
> Chicken, leek and tarragon pie, duck fat roasties and steamed carrots and green beans.


Get some decent lights and go on a night ride.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Get some decent lights and go on a night ride.



I have got decent lights  Been going out at half 8 / 9pm three times a week to avoid the daytime hoi polloi 

But right now, I have the density of plutonium, and moving anywhere, never mind on a bicycle, is just a bit too... taxing...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Candlestick or lead piping?


One off a roof, one with a gun and one bludgeoned to death with a shop artefact.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have got decent lights  Been going out at half 8 / 9pm three times a week to avoid the daytime hoi polloi
> 
> But right now, I have the density of plutonium, and moving anywhere, never mind on a bicycle, is just a bit too... taxing...


Excuses, excuses...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Excuses, excuses...


Yes, every cyclist knows they don't do road taxing.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> One off a *roof*, one with a gun and one *bludgeoned to death with a shop artefact.*


Never saw those cards in any Cluedo Set!


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> True
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shorts whatsoever! I just can't get my head around that! Mind you,i know a few folk who only wear kecks on very hot days,for some reason or another.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2020)

It was National Hug an Australian Day yesterday, 26th April.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> It was National Hug an Australian Day yesterday, 26th April.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 518463


What ever takes your fancy.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2020)

Time for a  methinks...


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 518463


----------



## Jenkins (28 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> It was National Hug an Australian Day yesterday, 26th April.


Oh, if you insist...


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Oh, if you insist...
> 
> View attachment 518474


Well it may be _"International Put Your Head Between Your Legs And Kiss Your Backside Goodbye Day"_ tomorrow, 29th April. 

There's an Everest sized asteroid on a close pass path. 09:54 BST.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm about to have a shower 🚿
> 
> No peeping!!


You done in there, or do we throw in the lifejacket?


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> You done in there, or do we throw in the lifejacket?



Maybe he's dissolved...


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2020)

Anyways, I'm calling it a night.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Maybe he's dissolved...


Down the plug hole you mean?
Would it be to late to try and find out where he might have ended up.
http://flushtracker.com/index.php?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2020)

Well it looks like we have had some rain overnight that's just what the garden needed.
Kettle is on .
Cat is waiting to be fed as are the birds 
But they will have to wait.
Morning all


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Well it may be _"International Put Your Head Between Your Legs And Kiss Your Backside Goodbye Day"_ tomorrow, 29th April.
> 
> There's an Everest sized asteroid on a close pass path. 09:54 BST.


I have an online meeting starting at 9:00. Should I aim to complete it early?


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2020)

Coffee, give me some coffee


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2020)

I just looked out of the window and had a sneezing fit. I must be allergic to rain.

I'm still in shorts. Right, tea!


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Apr 2020)

Yup rain it is..we do need it


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Yup rain it is..we do need it



Sure looks like our weeds have grown a fair bit due to it 
First cuppa downed
cat fed


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Cat is waiting to be fed as are the birds


I see a solution which would sort out both with one action


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I see a solution which would sort out both with one action



He's a house cat so that means i would have to go and get the birds


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> He's a house cat so that means i would have to go and get the birds


Although having one in the household I see little point in owning a cat, I see even less point in owning a house cat


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I was out with a mate and his girlfriend many moons ago, she had just bought one of the above machines, anyway, I had just bought a new 2 oz tin of Golden Virginia, she rolled the whole tin... I would have needed a boil plaster on the back of my neck to draw any of them, they were that tight, next morning every ciggy was stripped and put back in the tin


I can remember my dad saying about that when my wife and I made cigarettes for him when he was ill .


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2020)

Good morning people,  should bring the garden on a treat.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2020)

Need another coffee but I am drinking too much of it, so self restraint is required, breakfast cereal at 8:30 along with another coffee see if I can last.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm about to have a shower 🚿
> 
> No peeping!!


It's been raining here for a while now !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I have an online meeting starting at 9:00. Should I aim to complete it early?


Don't forget to stay 2 metres apart !


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Apr 2020)

Please excuse my tardiness, I’m a bit late, I’ve had my tea. The Fragrant MrsP had her trial C19 vaccine injection last night. She’s still here and hasn’t grown another leg or anything.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2020)

Morning!
It has been raining here for a while now .
I seem to be getting a few headaches recently. It started on Sunday and then yesterday morning and then again just when I went to bed !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2020)

It is wet out there ! 
My on the spot reporter has been out and wetted me ! 
I think he does it on purpose as he seems to enjoy being towelled down .


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2020)

Not raining here yet, I'm weakening on the coffee front, 20 more minutes required


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2020)

☔ here in Hamtun.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2020)

A question for the Mundane Massive.. 
I have several pounds of plum and carrot gunk left over after boiling, simmering and stewing to make a few gallons of wine. 
Q: should I put the residue on the compost heap, or not? 🤔


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2020)

Made it!!!

Well going to make it


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Apr 2020)

My jeans are wet up to my shins.


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 Apr 2020)

Good morning all, bin out last night and handle etc sprayed with bleach solution to protect the bin men, same when it comes back, they must touch 1000's of bins in a day.
Anyway, time for another coffee


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> A question for the Mundane Massive..
> I have several pounds of plum and carrot gunk left over after boiling, simmering and stewing to make a few gallons of wine.
> Q: should I put the residue on the compost heap, or not? 🤔


I would definitely put it on the compost, the worms will like an exotic treat


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2020)

Raining here too, Cats look very miffed they can't sprawl in the garden as they have been able to lately.


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 Apr 2020)

No rain yet, will let the rabbits out soon, youngest daughters 12th birthday today, not very exiting due to present circumstances, may go out and get some ice cream later and a load of sweets so she can have a "make your own flavour" party with her sister later


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 Apr 2020)

Oh, the bin wagon has just been past the house, should be empty soon


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2020)

I'm having a break from unpicking an embroidered frilly edge on a duvet . My wife is back into scrubs making and using donated material .
The colour of the duvet is a nice custard yellow .
In the meantime I'm waiting for Pop Master .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2020)

Curiously, I can see the BT tower from my window but not the Shard, which is actually much closer. Parliament has slipped out of sight as well.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Parliament has slipped out of sight as well.


That might be a good thing


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> i went out today and saw more people wearing pants than wearing shorts. What is wrong with these people?! I find wearing pants in spring and summer weird,unless they have to wear them for their work or formal dress requirements.



I never wear anything shorter than 3/4 length cargo trousers: there is a riding stables nearby and horses are easily frightnened.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2020)

I just tidied the woodworking workbench: I found all sorts of useful things.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Apr 2020)

I'm supposed to be working from home, but there isn't very much to do today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2020)

The Shard's reappeared but the BT tower has disappeared. Still no concrete signs of government.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I'm supposed to be working from home, but there isn't very much to do today.


Yeah I'm scraping around for stuff, there is a big report to dissect but can't be bothered



deptfordmarmoset said:


> Still no concrete signs of government.


May I remind my right Honorable friend of my previous answer


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Shard's reappeared


Actually I've changed my mind, I'd like to respond with "That's a shame"


----------



## Beebo (28 Apr 2020)

Just put the heating on. 
It’s freezing!


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Apr 2020)

Oooh, I've been paid.


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 Apr 2020)

So have I... thanks for the reminder, I would much rather be working for it though, boredom and lack of routine takes its toll.


EltonFrog said:


> Oooh, I've been paid.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2020)

Beebo said:


> Just put the heating on.
> It’s freezing!


best call an engineer out if your heating is freezing that's not good when it's so cold.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2020)

The one on the right is a cardamon and orange bun, the one on the left is a Kouign Amann, which, as you all knew, is Breton for butter cake.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The one on the right is a cardamon and orange bun, the one on the left is a Kouign Amann, which, as you all knew, is Breton for butter cake.


Oooh la-de-da posh.

I had peanut butter on toast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2020)

Parliament has reappeared but the Shard now has its head stuck in the clouds.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Oooh la-de-da posh.
> 
> I had peanut butter on toast.


My daughter has established an 11 mile lead over me in our 100 mile challenge. I reckoned I needed the extra sugar. 

Or, to tell the truth, I wanted some sourdough bread, waited for ages for a local baker's online shop to come back online, got fed up waiting and ordered a delivery from one a couple of miles away. So while I was ordering, I threw in a couple of extras to make the delivery worthwhile. I was surprised by the delivery charge but even more surprised when the stuff turned up half an hour ago. I'd only made the order an hour earlier.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Parliament Shard has reappeared but the Shard Parliament now has its head stuck in the clouds up it's own [Censored].


I feel this is somewhat better


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2020)

Shardwatch latest:


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2020)

I went for a meal in the GPO Tower when it used to revolve. 

Even more mundanely, I once knew a girl who a mate was going out with who's father helped design some of the electronics housed within....


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> First one maybe?
> https://tails.com/blog/2017/01/13/5-superstitions-about-dogs/


Could be , l guess the bad vibes from a murder victim or the anger felt by the murderer could be detected by the dogs in some conditions.
I am going to have a poke about the chateau (in daylight ) . l will take "Conor", my large Braque Pyrénées hunting dog with me , just for company , you understand.
I know people often pore scorn on the so called "supernatural" but l have an open mind despite the fact that my maternal grandmother was from Romany family. she was fondly referred to as "Dirty Gertie Lee" > She did like to fill my childish head with tales of the supernatural !


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I went for a meal in the GPO Tower when it used to revolve.
> 
> Even more mundanely, I once knew a girl who a mate was going out with who's father helped design some of the electronics housed within....





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Electric storm in the region?


Possibly , but not as romantic as classic33 suggested


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Don't forget to stay 2 metres apart !


I did thanks ... and wore a mask for good measure.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Apr 2020)

I'm slumming it today, I just had some soup and a cheese sandwich.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Apr 2020)

Just wrangled a multiseed dough into shape. I shall now leave it to do its thing whilst I conduct a thorough inspection of the interior surface of my eyelids. An hour should do it ... or maybe two. We'll both be the better for it.


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> Well it may be _"International Put Your Head Between Your Legs And Kiss Your Backside Goodbye Day"_ tomorrow, 29th April.
> 
> There's an Everest sized asteroid on a close pass path. 09:54 BST.


Send up Bruce Willis!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkM88GnQN8M


----------



## mybike (28 Apr 2020)

I won the race today - walked down to the end of the road as the bin lorry was turning in. They arrived at my house after I'd completed my 1000 steps so I was ready & waiting to bring neighbours & our bin in. Bit cold today & moisture in the air.


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I went for a meal in the GPO Tower when it used to revolve.
> 
> Even more mundanely, I once knew a girl who a mate was going out with who's father helped design some of the electronics housed within....


Not sure if this counts as mundane but it is about the GPO tower.In the late 1960's l had a flat in Harley Street (how l ended up in Harley St is a story for another occasion) and l was there when the top of the tower exploded . I can't remember if it was an oxygen cylinder or a bomb but it was a hell of an explosion .
Come to think of it l was also living in Harley St. when the Chinese embassy occupants went on the rampage firing handguns at nothing in particular and the local residents retaliated by aiming flowerpots from their window boxes at the Chinese embassy rebels. Those were the days !!


----------



## mybike (28 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> One off a roof, one with a gun and one bludgeoned to death with a shop artefact.



Been breaking quarantine & doing some shopping I see.


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Just wrangled a multiseed dough into shape. I shall now leave it to do its thing whilst I conduct a thorough inspection of the interior surface of my eyelids. An hour should do it ... or maybe two. We'll both be the better for it.


Eeeek ! how on earth do you do that ? On second thoughts, l'd rather not know !


----------



## mybike (28 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> No shorts whatsoever! I just can't get my head around that! Mind you,i know a few folk who only wear kecks on very hot days,for some reason or another.



I tend to go red & burn if I expose too much flesh, to say nothing of the shock to the neighbours. Beach wear for me is a floppy hat, long sleeves & long trousers.


----------



## mybike (28 Apr 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Oh, if you insist...
> 
> View attachment 518474



That is not the way to treat delicate audio equipment!


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2020)

It's raining here. And it looks like it's set in for the day. So we're having a quiet day here chez Casa Reynard.

Well, except I have to go to Tesco later...


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> I tend to go red & burn if I expose too much flesh, to say nothing of the shock to the neighbours. Beach wear for me is a floppy hat, long sleeves & long trousers.



I don't tend to wear anything where the hemline is above the knee. I have a few too many wobbly bits. Likewise, I like my tops to have sleeves...


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> I won the race today - walked down to the end of the road as the bin lorry was turning in. They arrived at my house after I'd completed my 1000 steps so I was ready & waiting to bring neighbours & our bin in. Bit cold today & moisture in the air.
> 
> View attachment 518535


Is there anywhere we can get a detailed data set?


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> ☔ here in Hamtun.



Hallelujah, you didn't dissolve in the shower!


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2020)

Black bin bag has been collected. Recycling bin not been emptied yet.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Not sure if this counts as mundane but it is about the GPO tower.In the late 1960's l had a flat in Harley Street (how l ended up in Harley St is a story for another occasion) and l was there when the top of the tower exploded . I can't remember if it was an oxygen cylinder or a bomb but it was a hell of an explosion .
> Come to think of it l was also living in Harley St. when the Chinese embassy occupants went on the rampage firing handguns at nothing in particular and the local residents retaliated by aiming flowerpots from their window boxes at the Chinese embassy rebels. Those were the days !!


That explosion could have been my cheese fondue!!


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Reflections"


----------



## mybike (28 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> It has been raining here for a while now .
> I seem to be getting a few headaches recently. It started on Sunday and then yesterday morning and then again just when I went to bed !



Interesting, I've been getting a few too.

And the rain in the air has got a bit more rain than air.


----------



## mybike (28 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Curiously, I can see the BT tower from my window but not the Shard, which is actually much closer. Parliament has slipped out of sight as well.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Shard's reappeared but the BT tower has disappeared. Still no concrete signs of government.




I hope you've not started to wander like classic33. Can you see Shooters Hill?



PeteXXX said:


> I went for a meal in the GPO Tower when it used to revolve.
> 
> Even more mundanely, I once knew a girl who a mate was going out with who's father helped design some of the electronics housed within....



I was working th night it was bombed, all our teleprinters switched off because the telegraph circuits were routed through it. Eerily quiet.


----------



## mybike (28 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Is there anywhere we can get a detailed data set?



It's only the first day of real data.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (28 Apr 2020)

Working from home and listening to Steve Wright in the afternoon. I remember doing this thirty years ago.


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 Apr 2020)

Radio 1 then, what is he on now?


----------



## Low Gear Guy (28 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Radio 1 then, what is he on now?


Radio 2


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> No rain yet, will let the rabbits out soon, youngest daughters 12th birthday today, not very exiting due to present circumstances, may go out and get some ice cream later and a load of sweets so she can have a "make your own flavour" party with her sister later


Bought the wrong ice cream... Bought walls soft scoop vanilla, had to go out again to get Davisons, locally made and 3 times the cost, should learn not to be a penny pinching dad


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> Been breaking quarantine & doing some shopping I see.


I had some time to kill.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2020)

I have a wet & dry conundrum again today


----------



## postman (28 Apr 2020)

Day two of bedroom. So today i sandpapered down the filling up i did yesterday. The i filled over it all again. So after sanding down tomorrow i should be ready to go and buy the paint. I also got out in to my next door neighbours garden, well actually his parking area, and i weeded between the pebbles, and got shut of the weeds. I also tried a little trick, i have poured boiling water over some weeds on my driveway,, so i'll see if that tip works.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2020)

My blue general recycling wheelie bin has been emptied.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I have a wet & dry conundrum again today


I think I have made the right decision


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2020)

In less mundane news, a racing driver I know and have worked with in the past has lost his life to this *%$@#! disease.


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> I hope you've not started to wander like classic33. Can you see Shooters Hill?
> 
> 
> 
> I was working th night it was bombed, all our teleprinters switched off because the telegraph circuits were routed through it. Eerily quiet.


I can't remember if the IRA were the guilty party ?


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I can't remember if the IRA were the guilty party ?


http://news.bbc.co.uk/onthisday/hi/dates/stories/october/31/newsid_2464000/2464143.stm

My old man used to work for the GPO, did all his life (well 40 years of it), I was always promised as a kid that we could go up it, I think it was all arranged & then had to be cancelled because of the bomb, never have been up it


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2020)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to Tesco I go...


----------



## Phaeton (28 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to Tesco I go...


Good luck, if they have any flour get me some please, none of the gold plated stuff though


----------



## Jenkins (28 Apr 2020)

A nice healthy lunch today of a fresh grapefruit and a banana.

I plan to make up for it with bacon rolls later.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2020)

Today has been exciting. After cleaning out the woodworking workbench this morning, I'm tidying up the desk/modelmaking bench this afternoon.I'm not sure either have been this tidy in a long time.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Apr 2020)

It's just started raining again.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Apr 2020)

Didn’t realise it had dropped to 7C in today’s rain. Maybe shorts wasn’t best idea? Though to be honest my fleece under the waterproof kept me warm enough. At least it meant the footpaths were empty. Just a farmer in his tractor 🚜 and a single runner encountered.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Apr 2020)

I’ve just caught up on today’s mundaneness. I’m exhausted.


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2020)

My local chippy has opened for click and collect.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2020)

fossyant said:


> My local chippy has opened for click and collect.


As long as the cards have chips....


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> I hope you've not started to wander like classic33. Can you see Shooters Hill?
> 
> 
> 
> I was working th night it was bombed, all our teleprinters switched off because the telegraph circuits were routed through it. Eerily quiet.


I was born atop Shooters Hill, and went to school at the bottom of it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I was born atop Shooters Hill, and went to school at the bottom of it


That's an easy journey to school. I hope you didn't have to go home for lunch.

Oh, and I'm down near Peckham so Blackheath hill blocks Shooters Hill from view.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2020)

Tesco successfully negotiated.

I am now the proud owner of 20kg of Atta flour.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Tesco successfully negotiated.
> 
> I am now the proud owner of 20kg of Atta flour.


Attagirl! And Tesco is now the proud owner of an empty shelf.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Attagirl! And Tesco is now the proud owner of an empty shelf.



Not.  There were still eight sacks left.

But the advantage of being short, is that you spot things at floor level that other people might miss. 

Although half of the flour will go to a friend and her husband who are shielding for 12 weeks.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Send up Bruce Willis!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkM88GnQN8M



Too late, when you posted. Now it's less than 11 hours to go.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2020)

Anyways, I've sorted the props for tomorrow's photography challenge. Now I'm going to take two paracetamol (owie sinuses again) and tootle off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I've sorted the props for tomorrow's photography challenge. Now I'm going to take two paracetamol (owie sinuses again) and tootle off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


09:54 BST, "Near Miss", they hope.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> I hope you've not started to wander like classic33.


It's happened again!




I wasn't, honest

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zYngpjTCXXg

But I appear to be West of the old River Shannon!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2020)

Morning from a drizzly poshshire 
Getting a quick turbo session in before the rain arrives.
No tea yet 
First job when I finish on the turbo though .


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Apr 2020)

Good morning. Any smugness about the weather is gone now that it's being thoroughly British, if not positively Mancunian outside.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Curiously, I can see the BT tower from my window but not the Shard, which is actually much closer. Parliament has slipped out of sight as well.



You're not looking out of my window are you, I can't see the Shard or parliament either. Mind you my window is 70 miles away from them.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just tidied the woodworking workbench: I found all sorts of useful things.



A woodworking bench no doubt.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2020)

good morning folks, a dull and damp morning.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Apr 2020)

Allo! Tea is brewing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Apr 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> A woodworking bench no doubt.



Indeed, as reported in the "tea" thread I found:


Several pieces of wood of various types prepared and planed down ready for making spatulas as gifts
One apron;
Some Cherry and Sycamore wood which I'll take with me to make wooden plates;
Several spiders;
The cover for my Japanese saw;
A bevel sided chisel I'd forgotten I had;
Several more spiders;
A large lump of oak which will also come with me to start a new life as a heat mat.
The floor.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2020)

Turbo session done 
Cat fed 
showered and first cuppa downed


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2020)

Black bin day, today.. It's already by the kerbside. 

Bran Flakes for breakfast, with some sultanas, I think 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2020)

Morning !
Did the World end yesterday? 
Sorry if I missed it but I was busy getting some material ready .

Hello ! Is anybody there ?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2020)

@Illaveago no the world didn't but another lot of good people lost their lives due to covid 

On a brighter note I have downed the second🍵
And sorted first lot of e mail's out 
And fed the birds


----------



## Phaeton (29 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'll have a word with the boss for you


Has she been to our house? I was just contemplating dry toast & thought I'd go look in the fridge to see what else I could put on it & found another jar Happy Days!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Apr 2020)

Much concern yesterday as the Yellow Bin (Plastics and light metals) wasn't emptied, but I heard a dustbin lorry go past this morning so we're good.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Apr 2020)

In other news, my right ear is getting clogged up with wax.

If I don't respond, it's not that I'm ignoring you, just type louder.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> If I don't respond, it's not that I'm ignoring you, just type louder.


ARE YOU OKAY ANDY?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Has she been to our house? I was just contemplating dry toast & thought I'd go look in the fridge to see what else I could put on it & found another jar Happy Days!!


I was talking about ~this~ boss


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2020)

Bins have bin. Coffee time ☕


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> ARE YOU OKAY ANDY?



Whut?


----------



## Phaeton (29 Apr 2020)

YES IT IS ISN'T IT, ABOUT 10 TO 10


----------



## Phaeton (29 Apr 2020)

It's my nephews birthday today he's over 40 but no children so my wife still sends him a card, or she did until this year but because of not going out she didn't get him a card. So we Funky Pigeon'd him one, but it's quite weird ordering a belated card before somebodies birthday knowing it will arrive after, apologising for something before the event.


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 Apr 2020)

My Daughter had a card from my BIL yesterday, however it was addressed to her sister, inside also wished her sister happy birthday, poor David, best intentions and all


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 Apr 2020)

For our evening meal, Mrs and I had posh sausage buns and fried onions, rare porkers (the ginger variety) on artisan buns!!! what a let down.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Apr 2020)

Contemplating a second cup of green tea


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 Apr 2020)

Already on 2nd black coffee, cold and windy outside, very grey also


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2020)

Even my pigeons are practicing Social Distancing..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Already on 2nd black coffee, cold and windy outside, very grey also


I think we had your weather yesterday. There's even watery sunshine here now - not much warmth in it though.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Apr 2020)

Still wet here, even Fluff has decided it's too wet for 'tomcattin', he tried last night but returned (very soggy) about an hour later and joined the rest of em in the kitchen staring longingly at the catflap. Today he's claimed the settee as his kipping spot.


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 Apr 2020)

Thank you for sending it


deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think we had your weather yesterday. There's even watery sunshine here now - not much warmth in it though.


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 Apr 2020)

3rd black coffee, no enthusiasm today


----------



## Phaeton (29 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> 3rd black coffee, no enthusiasm today


3rd black coffee, teeny weeny minute bit of enthusiasm today


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> 3rd black coffee, teeny weeny minute bit of enthusiasm today


Was that instead of sugar/sweetener.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> sugar/sweetener.


Gave up on those when the wife went on a diet in the mid 80's, apparently I was giving support


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 Apr 2020)

My ex wife was on a diet many years ago, I used to buy a Chinese takeaway after I had been the pub, I used to eat it on the way home,and put the wrappers/containers in a neighbours bin.... hows that for support?
sugar/sweetners in drinks, I just went cold turkey many years ago, its surprising how good coffee tastes without


----------



## Phaeton (29 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Its surprising how good coffee tastes without


But it makes the choice of brand more critical


----------



## postman (29 Apr 2020)

Today marks 5 weeks of isolation without sugar. Walking 3 miles a day, no meat, dairy or flour. The change has been fantastic! I feel great! Zero alcohol! A healthy vegan diet, gluten free, caffeine free, sugar free and a 2 hour home workout each day! Lost 30 lbs of fat and gained muscle mass.
I have no idea whose status this is, but I am really proud of them so I decided to copy-paste!


----------



## Maverick Goose (29 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 518680
> 
> 
> Even my pigeons are practicing Social Distancing..


Maybe they need extra space for their funky dance moves?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Maybe they need extra space for their funky dance moves?


Like that Virgin Money Pigeon?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOSdM6zU2ww


----------



## postman (29 Apr 2020)

Well back from Homebase, all very civilised people staying apart,waiting till you had finished in your isle,or asking could they pass. I turned away from them,,and all well done by the staff. So now the painting begins.Walls and ceiling matt finish ocean calm and satin finish blue lace on the woodwork.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Apr 2020)

I got my exercise in before the rain. Beat it back to house by 30 mins. Take that weather


----------



## Phaeton (29 Apr 2020)

It's been dry all day, now that I have just finished work, it's pissing it down, not going out in this


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Apr 2020)

I’ve been out for a few hours but I’m back now. I’ve just had some peanut butter and toast and a cuppa. I might have another cuppa in a minute.


----------



## mybike (29 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, my right ear is getting clogged up with wax.
> 
> If I don't respond, it's not that I'm ignoring you, just type louder.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t7q2TdYLDE

Pardon?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Apr 2020)

I do not have any socks on, my feet are naked. Before anyone gets too excited I have them tucked under a blanket on the sofa.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> ARE YOU OKAY ANDY?


*Somehow I don't think he is, are you Andy.*


----------



## mybike (29 Apr 2020)

Suns come out - still raining.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I do not have any socks on, my feet are naked. Before anyone gets too excited I have them tucked under a blanket on the sofa.


Why have you tucked your socks under a blanket?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, my right ear is getting clogged up with wax.
> 
> If I don't respond, it's not that I'm ignoring you, just type louder.



What would you like to wax lyrical about?


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2020)

Is piddling it down with rain here. I feel a bit more chipper today after shifting some serious snottage last night.

Have had a most excellent lunch of toast, some super extra extra extra mature Wensleydale (it's dated October... 2017) and home made tomato chutney. Plus two  and two tangerines. And I might have sneaked in a bit of chocolate as well.

I plan on spending the afternoon working on my painting.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Food"







Chocolate is a valid food group, right...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Food"
> 
> View attachment 518755
> 
> ...



Was that taken with a high speed camera before the chocolate disappeared?


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 Apr 2020)

Sun is out rain is coming straight down!!!
Just finished cleaning the Fryer .... my least favorite task, before anyone asks, no he was not one of Robins men


----------



## Phaeton (29 Apr 2020)

After you have cleaned it Tuck it away

I'm going to brave the shops, I have no cereals for the morning & getting fed up of toast, even though I found more jelly


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 Apr 2020)

Sun is out, rain has stopped, there is mist coming up from the road and my drive!!


----------



## Phaeton (29 Apr 2020)

We have flour


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> We have flour


Hurrah and Huzzah!


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> We have flour



Yay! 

Type? Quantity? Usage intentions?

We need to know these sorts of things, you know...


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Was that taken with a high speed camera before the chocolate disappeared?



Well, my 1D mk2 can do 8fps, so yeah


----------



## tyred (29 Apr 2020)

It would appear that my mobile phone charger works better if I switch on the socket.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yay!
> 
> Type? Quantity? Usage intentions?
> 
> We need to know these sorts of things, you know...


Well, the son brought home 2x 1Kg bags of plain flour unbeknown to me, I also brought 2x 1Kg self raising flour, as to they're use I have no clue, apart from using it as a paperweight.


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Apr 2020)

Made tamarind paste today from block of whole tam. fruit.
Going to make a fish curry this evening if l can find my turmeric and l have enough garlic , onions, cumin, coriander etc. etc. 
Decided to serve with spicy green lentils instead of rice just for a change , and with char grilled aubergine side dish.
First things first though .....large Gordons & tonic with a twist (no slice for me) at 07.00 hrs.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Apr 2020)

Just printed off both post office confirmation of letter to Job Center and Employment Agency, ready to wave under the nose of the first official that claims they weren't notified on time.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just printed off both post office confirmation of letter to Job Center and Employment Agency, ready to wave under the nose of the first official that claims they weren't notified on time.


_"Proof of postage is not proof of receipt"_ though.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2020)

Time to go cook supper.

Eggs florentine tonight.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Apr 2020)

Spaghetti Bolognese here


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Apr 2020)

classic33 said:


> _"Proof of postage is not proof of receipt"_ though.



No it isn't, which is why I printed off copies of the receipts of delivery. They correspond to my receipts of sending with the same number et, c.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Food"
> 
> View attachment 518755
> 
> ...


Yes, but it's not really a challenge, is it?


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 Apr 2020)

Just been out in the sun to do more work on the BBQ, I had an email from the company who were supplying me and next door with the grill etc yesterday....... out of stock!!! nearly everyone is, managed to get 2 kits from Amazon, a little more but no postage, fingers crossed, I put the order in and they reduced the price after, but out of stock now


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, but it's not really a challenge, is it?


It is to eat before your camera that is doing 8 FPS takes another shot


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Apr 2020)

I’ve been out with the dogs, but we’re all back now and chillaxing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2020)

In my turbo race to a ton with my daughter, she did a serious couple of stints and now has under 8 miles to go. So, that's me coming a worthy 2nd then (only 80 miles completed). She says she's lost 6 pounds, while I've lost £10 to the Family Frippery Fund. If she beats me on the second 100 mile challenge, the FFF gets £20, and so on.

Meanwhile, I'm making progress on my lockdown turbo tour. I've just touched Denmark and a bit of Switzerland, or Westport in Ireland if I head that way.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Apr 2020)

Rice pudding for dessert, yummmm


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Rice pudding for dessert, yummmm


Rice pudding ....Those two words remind me of my boarding school ......not in a bad way, l hasten to add !


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> In my turbo race to a ton with my daughter, she did a serious couple of stints and now has under 8 miles to go. So, that's me coming a worthy 2nd then (only 80 miles completed). She says she's lost 6 pounds, while I've lost £10 to the Family Frippery Fund. If she beats me on the second 100 mile challenge, the FFF gets £20, and so on.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm making progress on my lockdown turbo tour. I've just touched Denmark and a bit of Switzerland, or *Westport in Ireland* if I head that way.


Did you see Micky?
Usually drives a John Deere, whilst he wears JCB overalls.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Apr 2020)

Car tax paid today. The Government needs all the tax revenue it can get at the moment.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Food"
> 
> View attachment 518755
> 
> ...


Is this for the "appetiser" sub category?


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Apr 2020)

Morning ,sunny here,rain on way..not cycling to work this week so not fussed.

My blue tits seem settled in their home on the fence..


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2020)

Morning world 
Wasn't expecting to see blue sky this morning so that's good 
First cuppa downed 
Garden & recycling bin out ready


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Apr 2020)

Wondering why the neighbours have put their bins out; Thursday is our bin day. Maybe I missed the memo?


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2020)

Good morning people, I'm hoping to get a bike ride in this morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2020)

Morning all. Sunny here, tea poured, slightly blocked sinuses. 

Most of London's cranes are now facing north east.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Apr 2020)

It’s a bit grey out, and there’s a pigeon on the tree outside not moving.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2020)

A bit sludgy overhead here. 

Hopefully it'll lay off soon so Beautiful Daughter and I can go for a ride.

On the other hand, Freiburg apparently has a Mediterranean climate, which sounds good.


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Apr 2020)

This morning is bottom of a fish tank weather, uniformly pale grey on top and uniformly damp and green underneath. No wind and no fish , which is a good thing or l would be even more disoriented than l am already


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2020)

Morning.
It was raining a few minutes ago and a damp Schrodie came in to tell me about it !
I'm feeling really really shattered this morning . Don't know why !


----------



## Phaeton (30 Apr 2020)

Morning All, plan was to get up & go for a ride before work, sun is shining, just couldn't get revved up to do it, so behind desk already with coffee & cereal


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> A bit sludgy overhead here.
> 
> Hopefully it'll lay off soon so Beautiful Daughter and I can go for a ride.
> 
> On the other hand, Freiburg apparently has a Mediterranean climate, which sounds good.


I just reached Freiburg on my virtual turbo tour. If it's the Breisgau one.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2020)

Face masks !
I can remember that I had a Harold Hare one in 1959 !


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Apr 2020)

Spitfire and the Hurricane left Conningsby about ten mins ago,hopefully I'll see them in a bit.
I'm on the flight path as a rule
Captain Tom's fly past


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Apr 2020)

Heard them but missed the sighting


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Apr 2020)

Today is penultimate mortgage day.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Today is penultimate mortgage day.




Nice


----------



## Phaeton (30 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Today is penultimate mortgage day.


It's a good feeling but our mortgage company Northern Rock completely screwed the whole process up & took the shine off it for us, we had to make a Chairman complaint to get them to sort it out in the end.


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Spitfire and the Hurricane left Conningsby about ten mins ago,hopefully I'll see them in a bit.
> I'm on the flight path as a rule
> Captain Tom's fly past


Holy smoke Conningsby , thats a name l was familiar with as a child. My father did his training from there before he was posted to N. Africa ...ww2, Hurricanes (and Lightnings the yanks were there as well) , so many stories and characters


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wondering why the neighbours have put their bins out; Thursday is our bin day. Maybe I missed the memo?


Turns out they did know after all i.e. that it *is* Thursday.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Turns out they did know after all i.e. that it *is* Thursday.


Erm Yeah


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Turns out they did know after all i.e. that it *is* Thursday.


I have to look at the weather forecast online to tell what day it is lately.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I have to look at the weather forecast online to tell what day it is lately.


So it's Windsday?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2020)

In not-quite-mundane news, I just blew my nose and got a sudden strong aroma of vanilla. If I sneeze caramel, I'll let you know.


----------



## Levo-Lon (30 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Holy smoke Conningsby , thats a name l was familiar with as a child. My father did his training from there before he was posted to N. Africa ...ww2, Hurricanes (and Lightnings the yanks were there as well) , so many stories and characters




I worked on the camp for 6 months in the mid 80s Phantoms just finishing.
Also Bimbrook, they had the Lightning "wow they were noisy",Brampton and the officer training college Cranwel.. I remember a full breakfast in the nafi being 27p  Much heartburn, but a lovely start to a long hard day on the camps, happy time in my working life


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2020)

I've been busy this morning! 

Oil, coolant & screenwash topped up, lights checked (and it's not even MOT time! 🥇) 

Two Acers planted (no, not from Suttons bl**dy useless Seeds) 

Moved the settees out so MrsPete could hoover behind them. 

Direct Debit changed for our broadband. 

Stayed out of the kitchen so the floor could be mopped. 

Phew, knackered!!! Coffee time ☕


----------



## carlosfandangus (30 Apr 2020)

Morning all, wet here, light winds, hail forecast for this afternoon, 2nd coffee, might get a ride in if I can summon some get up and go.

On a good point, the BBQ kits I ordered from Amazon have been dispatched.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just reached Freiburg on my virtual turbo tour. If it's the Breisgau one.



Yes, that's the one. You could drop in for a virtual cuppa next week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2020)

Went to the post with Beautiful Daughter on the back of the long bike. 

We may have made a small detour through the fields afterwards, and fed some rabbits.

Time for a cuppa and eats.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes, that's the one. You could drop in for a virtual cuppa next week.


Gladly. Though I could bring you some leaf tea from Blighty and we could have a virtually good cup.

I got confused with Freiburg. I think that maybe the Swiss Germans call Fribourg, which is in a French-speaking Canton, Freiburg.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2020)

Two cuppas🍵 and now a hot orange squash
Contemplating a between showers turbo session


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> I worked on the camp for 6 months in the mid 80s Phantoms just finishing.
> Also Bimbrook, they had the Lightning "wow they were noisy",Brampton and the officer training college Cranwel.. I remember a full breakfast in the nafi being 27p  Much heartburn, but a lovely start to a long hard day on the camps, happy time in my working life


As far as l remember the Lightnings in Morocco and Algeria where my father was for most of the war were P38's. He seemed to think they were vulnerable in aerial combat but quick in a straight line!


----------



## alicat (30 Apr 2020)

I'm feeling glum. I've Just said goodbye to my Carradice College saddlebag because it was getting a bit too battered for reliable use. I bought it in autumn 1983 when i was nobbut a lass.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2020)

Microwaved Pasta and nice flavoursome things for lunch


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2020)

Rather windy and rainy here, drying out and warming up a bit after today. Went to Wal*Mart yesterday for some bicycle inner tubes and some Pepsi, as well as a couple of tomato plants, also some garlic bread to go with lasagna for dinner.


----------



## carlosfandangus (30 Apr 2020)

Going out for awhile, longs going on, its bloody cold


----------



## mybike (30 Apr 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been busy this morning!
> ...
> Two Acers planted (no, not from Suttons bl**dy useless Seeds)
> ...
> Phew, knackered!!! Coffee time ☕



Suttons seem to want to discourage people from visiting their site. You have to wonder what sort of cheapskate operation they are running:


----------



## Low Gear Guy (30 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> Suttons seem to want to discourage people from visiting their site. You have to wonder what sort of cheapskate operation they are running:
> 
> View attachment 518941


2 minutes! It was twenty minutes when I placed an order at the start of the month. Half of order now received.


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> Suttons seem to want to discourage people from visiting their site. You have to wonder what sort of cheapskate operation they are running:
> 
> View attachment 518941



B & Q were the same a while ago, anything up to an hour to get on their website, you can get on straight away now.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2020)

We've had showers of biblical proportions here. Things are a tad... soggy...

Spent the morning slicing red oranges to make a batch of marmalade.

Now about to tootle off for a bit of lunch.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Home"






Home is where the heart hearth is. And the heating. This hearth does my back boiler and hence my radiators.


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2020)

A short ride for me this morning, 32 miles, unfortunately rain stopped play


----------



## Phaeton (30 Apr 2020)

alicat said:


> I'm feeling glum. I've Just said goodbye to my Carradice College saddlebag because it was getting a bit too battered for reliable use. I bought it in autumn 1983 when i was nobbut a lass.


Still under warranty, but only if you can find the original receipt


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2020)

mybike said:


> Suttons seem to want to discourage people from visiting their site. You have to wonder what sort of cheapskate operation they are running:
> 
> View attachment 518941


Yes.. I have received one tomato plant, so far, other things aren't due until May (or autumn, as Suttons like to call it) one other Hong is already a month late. 
Happily, I received a TrustPilot review request this morning 👿 🔥 👿


----------



## carlosfandangus (30 Apr 2020)

5 miles in the dry, 15 in the rain, no hail yet having a cuppa and getting warm


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> We've had showers of biblical proportions here. Things are a tad... soggy...
> 
> Spent the morning slicing red oranges to make a batch of marmalade.
> 
> Now about to tootle off for a bit of lunch.


There's no way shower can do justice to the current deluge we have here!


----------



## Phaeton (30 Apr 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> 5 miles in the dry, 15 in the rain, no hail yet having a cuppa and getting warm


I seemed to have been lucky I managed to have just in front of the rain only issue was head wind in every single direction, so I should have been working whilst out on bike, so I suspect I ought to try to do a bit.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's no way shower can do justice to the current deluge we have here!



Well, it's definitely snorkel and flippers weather here...


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2020)

Uh oh, we now have donner und blitzen...


----------



## alicat (30 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Still under warranty, but only if you can find the original receipt



Yeah, i was wondering what I paid for it and how I afforded it. They're £55 now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Uh oh, we now have donner und blitzen...


Sunshine here now. Where's the hail, it must be somewhere!


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2020)

Low Gear Guy said:


> 2 minutes! It was twenty minutes when I placed an order at the start of the month. Half of order now received.



You've got some, I placed my order in March, nothing's arrived. It's a pain waiting in the queue to check the account status. I ordered £65 worth of plugs.


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2020)

Rain just about to start. Managed to get a gap between skype meetings as we rattled through a two hour meeting in a few minutes at the end of another meeting, so the 2 hour one got cancelled. I jumped on my bike for 16 miles instead. Trails still dry !


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2020)

alicat said:


> Yeah, i was wondering what I paid for it and how I afforded it. They're £55 now.



Can't it serve a useful service inside the house where waterproofing or solidity isn't an issue, like a Tool bag / Bog roll storage / Cat bed?


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2020)

alicat said:


> Yeah, i was wondering what I paid for it and how I afforded it. They're £55 now.


Can't Carradice repair it, send it back with a nice letter about how you bought it as a youngster and it's a one owner bag, yerneverknow.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Apr 2020)

My eyes hurt from researching stuff online.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> My eyes hurt from researching stuff online.


We'll believe you thousands wouldn't


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Still under warranty, but only if you can find the original receipt


Ah! A warranty will only apply to faulty manufacture !
Perhaps they didn't make it strong enough ?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's definitely snorkel and flippers weather here...


You have PPE then ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Apr 2020)

On walk to shop the speed gizmo clocked me at 5mph. Good job I wasn’t speeding!


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Can't Carradice repair it, send it back with a nice letter about how you bought it as a youngster and it's a one owner bag, yerneverknow.


The Repair Shop ?


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2020)

I need a  so I'm off to the kitchen to put the kettle on.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2020)

Well ! Another productive day !
I've slept for most of it !


----------



## Phaeton (30 Apr 2020)

You'll look silly


----------



## carlosfandangus (30 Apr 2020)

Its so cold and damp.... I have lit the fire


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2020)

Aaaah, that's better...

Got sidetracked along the way, hence the wait...


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2020)

Another biblical downpour here...

Sod snorkel and flippers, i'm going to need a boat.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2020)

Reynard said:


> Aaaah, that's better...
> 
> Got sidetracked along the way, hence the wait...


Ah! The aaah or argh number ? Try to keep it below Oh argh !


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! The aaah or argh number ? Try to keep it below Oh argh !



The argh number is reserved for when Madam Lexi stabs her clawsies into my glutesies...


----------



## alicat (30 Apr 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Can't it serve a useful service inside the house where waterproofing or solidity isn't an issue, like a Tool bag / Bog roll storage / Cat bed?





raleighnut said:


> Can't Carradice repair it, send it back with a nice letter about how you bought it as a youngster and it's a one owner bag, yerneverknow.





Illaveago said:


> The Repair Shop ?


Thanks for all the suggestions. Alas, I watched the bin men taking it away. And I've fitted its replacement, a s/h Carradice longflap - with a sort of cutaway where the rack goes. It's not a current model as far as I can tell.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2020)

More weather: rainbow over Deptford






Still no hail though....


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Apr 2020)

Another 11 hour day in my home/office bolthole. Is it Easter yet?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Another 11 hour day in my home/office bolthole. Is it Easter yet?


How flexible are you with deadlines?


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Apr 2020)

I’ve just been out with the dogs for a walk, I saw two rainbows, no sign of Finnegan though.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2020)

I've just been outside, taking photos of storm clouds and big fen skies... It ain't half cold out there...


----------



## Speicher (30 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve just been out with the dogs for a walk, I saw two rainbows, no sign of Finnegan though.



I have also just seen two rainbows. One had the colour sequence reversed, but paler. Below the brighter one, the sky was a very different colour to the sky between the rainbows.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2020)

alicat said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. Alas, I watched the bin men taking it away. And I've fitted its replacement, a s/h Carradice longflap - with a sort of cutaway where the rack goes. It's not a current model as far as I can tell.


Piccies ?

I've got a Camper Longflap and that has an extra bit of Fabric where the saddlebag sits on the rack, mind I treated it to a couple of mates 'Originals' pannier bags.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Piccies ?
> 
> I've got a Camper Longflap and that has an extra bit of Fabric where the saddlebag sits on the rack, mind I treated it to a couple of mates 'Originals' pannier bags.
> 
> ...



They are lovely bags. Maybe one day when I'm a wealthy Occupational Therapist...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Apr 2020)

For April I have managed just under 61 hours of exercise. Less cycling but more walking to compensate.


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 Apr 2020)

It rained here in Penrith this morning and again in the afternoon. Bluer skies now though.


----------



## alicat (30 Apr 2020)

Old and newer. The newer one extends below the rack. Any.one know what model the newer one is?
View attachment 519021


View attachment 519023


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2020)

alicat said:


> Old and newer. The newer one extends below the rack. Any.one know what model the newer one is?
> View attachment 519021
> 
> 
> View attachment 519023


Oooh are those the sidebags that extend below or part of the main compartment.


----------



## alicat (30 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Oooh are those the sidebags that extend below or part of the main compartment.


Yes, they're part of the main compartment - they're handy for increasing the capacity.


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Apr 2020)

For the first time in ten days l ventured out from our hideaway in the forest and drove to Prayssac Intermaché for food shopping. So weird , instead of the normal French bon ami atmosphere , the few shoppers were very aware of personal space and the whole experience was low key and nervous .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2020)

NHS blue things:


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2020)

alicat said:


> Yes, they're part of the main compartment - they're handy for increasing the capacity.


Never seen one like that before, wonder if they were made for smaller frames where the bag loop to rack/mudguard length is shorter than medium/large frames ?


----------



## alicat (30 Apr 2020)

^^^ yes, i think so. It fits my shopper bike perfectly.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2020)

You should have seen all of the Wood Pigeons flying about when we went out to start clapping ! They must have been startled by the noise.
There were masses of them !


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2020)

Illaveago said:


> You should have seen all of the Wood Pigeons flying about when we went out to start clapping ! They must have been startled by the noise.
> There were masses of them !



Next time, take a shotgun


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve just been out with the dogs for a walk, I saw two rainbows, no sign of Finnegan though.


What about Finian though?


----------



## Jenkins (30 Apr 2020)

Late on parade again - been busy as things are starting to pick up again at work. I've had to (unofficially) email things home to do working from home at the weekend and I'm going in for a few hours tomorrow as there's stuff to do that I can't at home.

We only had one really heavy prolonged shower with strong winds this afternoon - while I was in the nice warm & dry office. It was the lighter short, sharp shower that caught me out on the way home!


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2020)

And, unless I've suddenly moved to Inner London or become a female from Gloucestershire, I've not won the £1,000,000 from Ernie this month. The smaller value prizes aren't released until midnight tomorrow when I find out whether or not there's a bit of bonus spending money this month.

The standout among the higher prize winners was someone from Cardiff who's won £25,000 from a total holding of £7  Looks like their investment in 1976 has finally paid off.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> And, unless I've suddenly moved to Inner London or become a female from Gloucestershire, I've not won the £1,000,000 from Ernie this month. The smaller value prizes aren't released until midnight tomorrow when I find out whether or not there's a bit of bonus spending money this month.
> 
> The standout among the higher prize winners was someone from Cardiff who's won £25,000 from a total holding of £7  Looks like their investment in 1976 has finally paid off.


Moving about is easy. I'm Here and There, then back Here. The second part may be harder do, not impossible though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> What about Finian though?


First time I ever heard of Francis Ford Coppola as a director. Good show. 
How are things in Gloca Mora?


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2020)

What if they were to combine _Finnegans' Wake_ and _Finians' Rainbow_, though? Food for thought.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> First time I ever heard of Francis Ford Coppola as a director. Good show.
> How are things in Gloca Mora?



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w4pSMUHpsyQ


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> What if they were to combine _Finnegans' Wake_ and _Finians' Rainbow_, though? Food for thought.


Liquid gold/The Water of Life at the end of the rainbow?


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2020)

Happy Friday everyone
Time to start waking up
Sure our cat is trying to bark 😂


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 519058



View: https://youtu.be/yCANZ2QHkj0


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2020)

Just bought my first return ticket from Freiburg to Stuttgart so I can see the family. I have a railcard that gives 25% off, but I think I may need to upgrade to the 50% off railcard...


----------



## dave r (1 May 2020)

Good morning folks, Friday's come round again, shopping and chores.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 May 2020)

It’s Friday? Every day seems the same.


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2020)

Right first cuppa has been drunk got a calling for a second one


----------



## Phaeton (1 May 2020)

Back to Tesco coffee as we have run out of Asda coffee & we had stock of the former


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 May 2020)

3rd cuppa, chilly start, dry atm.

The grass at work has gone mad
Need some petrol and a bit of sunshine


----------



## Phaeton (1 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> The grass at work has gone mad
> Need some petrol and a bit of sunshine


Petrol will burn grass even when it's raining if you use enough


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Petrol will burn grass even when it's raining if you use enough


Especially if you start it off with a weed burner.... 🔥 💣


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2020)

Porage for breakfast, today, with a small dose of Tate & Lyle stirred in


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Especially if you start it off with a weed burner.... 🔥 💣


The spirit of @vernon lives on


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The spirit of @vernon lives on


Indeed. One of the loveliest people I never met...


----------



## woodbutcher (1 May 2020)

Am l alone in thinking this is baffling bull...t ?
The Occitanie Regional Health Agency communicates: "As we learned during the national press conference this evening, a first series of cards ranks the Lot department among the departments in red for an indicator of active circulation of the virus . As the Minister of Solidarity and Health reminded us, this card is completely provisional. It aims to give a first overview of the preparation of the deconfinement conditions. However, this classification has aroused strong and legitimate misunderstandings, in a department which is not at this stage among the most affected by the epidemic in progress in Occitania. To date, the number of hospitalizations for covid is down in this department (from 27 people on 04/22 to 15/30/04) and the number of people hospitalized in intensive care has gone from 9 on 04/22 to single person on April 30. This map was constructed at the national level from data directly consolidated by Santé Publique France. The evaluation of the active circulation of the virus is based on the calculation of a single indicator which compares the number of emergency visits for suspected coronavirus and the total number of emergency visits. These quantified indicators are provided by each of the hospitals across France. For the Lot, ARS Occitanie would like to point out that the number of emergency visits recorded represents a low volume (around one hundred emergency visits per day on average). A rapid analysis of these data concluded this evening that a number of samples recently taken by Lot's emergency services had led in recent weeks to overstate the percentage of visits to the emergency room for suspected Coronavirus compared to reality. The indicator used at the national level was probably skewed for the Lot department. The data imputed by error will be corrected in the hospitals concerned so that the indicator calculated for the Lot is the same as in the other departments. ARS Occitanie has contacted Santé Publique France so that the indicators used at the national level can evolve by taking into account several parameters to qualify the epidemiological situation of the departments. "
Clear as mud ??


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Am l alone in thinking this is baffling bull...t ?
> The Occitanie Regional Health Agency communicates: "As we learned during the national press conference this evening, a first series of cards ranks the Lot department among the departments in red for an indicator of active circulation of the virus . As the Minister of Solidarity and Health reminded us, this card is completely provisional. It aims to give a first overview of the preparation of the deconfinement conditions. However, this classification has aroused strong and legitimate misunderstandings, in a department which is not at this stage among the most affected by the epidemic in progress in Occitania. To date, the number of hospitalizations for covid is down in this department (from 27 people on 04/22 to 15/30/04) and the number of people hospitalized in intensive care has gone from 9 on 04/22 to single person on April 30. This map was constructed at the national level from data directly consolidated by Santé Publique France. The evaluation of the active circulation of the virus is based on the calculation of a single indicator which compares the number of emergency visits for suspected coronavirus and the total number of emergency visits. These quantified indicators are provided by each of the hospitals across France. For the Lot, ARS Occitanie would like to point out that the number of emergency visits recorded represents a low volume (around one hundred emergency visits per day on average). A rapid analysis of these data concluded this evening that a number of samples recently taken by Lot's emergency services had led in recent weeks to overstate the percentage of visits to the emergency room for suspected Coronavirus compared to reality. The indicator used at the national level was probably skewed for the Lot department. The data imputed by error will be corrected in the hospitals concerned so that the indicator calculated for the Lot is the same as in the other departments. ARS Occitanie has contacted Santé Publique France so that the indicators used at the national level can evolve by taking into account several parameters to qualify the epidemiological situation of the departments. "
> Clear as mud ??


Bah, Proust would have written that as a single sentence!

It looks like a high incidence of A&E covid testing but a low incidence of covid has led to the Lot being classified as a red département when it should be the other way round. Reassuring to know that they'll probably correct the error....


----------



## EltonFrog (1 May 2020)

Morning, I'm late, I've been for a run and walked the dogs, had my tea and breakfast.


----------



## dave r (1 May 2020)

Queuing for the checkout in Tesco, I may be some time.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2020)

PPFOTMNR


----------



## dave r (1 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Queuing for the checkout in Tesco, I may be some time.



I'm home with a  and a cream cake.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Queuing for the checkout in Tesco, I may be some time.



Say hi to Captain Porridge Oats


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It’s Friday? Every day seems the same.




I had never actually seen this video. Thanks for that.


----------



## Phaeton (1 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Am l alone in thinking this is baffling bull...t ?
> The Occitanie Regional Health Agency communicates: "As we learned during the national press conference this evening, a first series of cards ranks the Lot department among the departments in red for an indicator of active circulation of the virus . As the Minister of Solidarity and Health reminded us, this card is completely provisional. It aims to give a first overview of the preparation of the deconfinement conditions. However, this classification has aroused strong and legitimate misunderstandings, in a department which is not at this stage among the most affected by the epidemic in progress in Occitania. To date, the number of hospitalizations for covid is down in this department (from 27 people on 04/22 to 15/30/04) and the number of people hospitalized in intensive care has gone from 9 on 04/22 to single person on April 30. This map was constructed at the national level from data directly consolidated by Santé Publique France. The evaluation of the active circulation of the virus is based on the calculation of a single indicator which compares the number of emergency visits for suspected coronavirus and the total number of emergency visits. These quantified indicators are provided by each of the hospitals across France. For the Lot, ARS Occitanie would like to point out that the number of emergency visits recorded represents a low volume (around one hundred emergency visits per day on average). A rapid analysis of these data concluded this evening that a number of samples recently taken by Lot's emergency services had led in recent weeks to overstate the percentage of visits to the emergency room for suspected Coronavirus compared to reality. The indicator used at the national level was probably skewed for the Lot department. The data imputed by error will be corrected in the hospitals concerned so that the indicator calculated for the Lot is the same as in the other departments. ARS Occitanie has contacted Santé Publique France so that the indicators used at the national level can evolve by taking into account several parameters to qualify the epidemiological situation of the departments. "
> Clear as mud ??


Once I read "hospitalized" realised it was Merkin speak & had to be False News


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> NHS blue things:
> View attachment 519029
> View attachment 519030



Are you sure it’s not the cyber men taking advantage and taking over?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2020)

I’ve started on the VeloViewer square collecting. Something a bit different I can do locally during lockdown


----------



## Phaeton (1 May 2020)

Working from home & have 1 of the monitors showing the CCTV around the house, just noticed that our neighbour are on their 4th delivery today, 1st was a vegetable delivery, then DPD arrived, since then 2 white unmarked vans.


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 May 2020)

Morning all, Happy Friday.... Have i got the right day? nothing to report apart from 3rd cuppa and washing out on the line


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 May 2020)

You are taking this neighborhood watch to seriously



Phaeton said:


> Working from home & have 1 of the monitors showing the CCTV around the house, just noticed that our neighbour are on their 4th delivery today, 1st was a vegetable delivery, then DPD arrived, since then 2 white unmarked vans.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Working from home & have 1 of the monitors showing the CCTV around the house, just noticed that our neighbour are on their 4th delivery today, 1st was a vegetable delivery, then DPD arrived, since then 2 white unmarked vans.



Not much work going on then


----------



## Phaeton (1 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> You are taking this neighborhood watch to seriously





YukonBoy said:


> Not much work going on then


I'm suffering from a severe bout of idleitus with a side order of lack of motivation


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2020)

Morning.
I'm late this morning . I've been busy .
I won't need to do any exercise as I've done enough chasing the bl****d Wood Pigeons off of the bird feeders !


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 May 2020)

My 13 year old loves wood pigeons.... Just the breast lightly pan fried, she did have me deep fry a whole one once just to try!!


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Am l alone in thinking this is baffling bull...t ?
> The Occitanie Regional Health Agency communicates: "As we learned during the national press conference this evening, a first series of cards ranks the Lot department among the departments in red for an indicator of active circulation of the virus . As the Minister of Solidarity and Health reminded us, this card is completely provisional. It aims to give a first overview of the preparation of the deconfinement conditions. However, this classification has aroused strong and legitimate misunderstandings, in a department which is not at this stage among the most affected by the epidemic in progress in Occitania. To date, the number of hospitalizations for covid is down in this department (from 27 people on 04/22 to 15/30/04) and the number of people hospitalized in intensive care has gone from 9 on 04/22 to single person on April 30. This map was constructed at the national level from data directly consolidated by Santé Publique France. The evaluation of the active circulation of the virus is based on the calculation of a single indicator which compares the number of emergency visits for suspected coronavirus and the total number of emergency visits. These quantified indicators are provided by each of the hospitals across France. For the Lot, ARS Occitanie would like to point out that the number of emergency visits recorded represents a low volume (around one hundred emergency visits per day on average). A rapid analysis of these data concluded this evening that a number of samples recently taken by Lot's emergency services had led in recent weeks to overstate the percentage of visits to the emergency room for suspected Coronavirus compared to reality. The indicator used at the national level was probably skewed for the Lot department. The data imputed by error will be corrected in the hospitals concerned so that the indicator calculated for the Lot is the same as in the other departments. ARS Occitanie has contacted Santé Publique France so that the indicators used at the national level can evolve by taking into account several parameters to qualify the epidemiological situation of the departments. "
> Clear as mud ??


I didn't know Allo Allo was filmed there ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2020)

I've just acquired a new pair of sandals despite the best efforts of Schuh and UPS to thwart me. It meant going to collect it because they claimed I wasn't available. What this turned out to mean is that I didn't answer the shipping code number when the corner shop clown tried phoning. If they'd tried the door or even my phone number they'd have found that I was available. They've just texted me to say it's been delivered. No it most definitely hasn't - it's been *collected.*

Anyhow, recycling materials into the bank downstairs and laundry spot booked for tomorrow morning.

Coffee time, then turbo. What a busy life!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Am l alone in thinking this is baffling bull...t ?
> The Occitanie Regional Health Agency communicates: "As we learned during the national press conference this evening, a first series of cards ranks the Lot department among the departments in red for an indicator of active circulation of the virus . As the Minister of Solidarity and Health reminded us, this card is completely provisional. It aims to give a first overview of the preparation of the deconfinement conditions. However, this classification has aroused strong and legitimate misunderstandings, in a department which is not at this stage among the most affected by the epidemic in progress in Occitania. To date, the number of hospitalizations for covid is down in this department (from 27 people on 04/22 to 15/30/04) and the number of people hospitalized in intensive care has gone from 9 on 04/22 to single person on April 30. This map was constructed at the national level from data directly consolidated by Santé Publique France. The evaluation of the active circulation of the virus is based on the calculation of a single indicator which compares the number of emergency visits for suspected coronavirus and the total number of emergency visits. These quantified indicators are provided by each of the hospitals across France. For the Lot, ARS Occitanie would like to point out that the number of emergency visits recorded represents a low volume (around one hundred emergency visits per day on average). A rapid analysis of these data concluded this evening that a number of samples recently taken by Lot's emergency services had led in recent weeks to overstate the percentage of visits to the emergency room for suspected Coronavirus compared to reality. The indicator used at the national level was probably skewed for the Lot department. The data imputed by error will be corrected in the hospitals concerned so that the indicator calculated for the Lot is the same as in the other departments. ARS Occitanie has contacted Santé Publique France so that the indicators used at the national level can evolve by taking into account several parameters to qualify the epidemiological situation of the departments. "
> Clear as mud ??


So Occitanie has to sit out the rest of the game due to a red card?


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2020)

P.S.-Target, the low cost brand of Dayton-Hudson, also calls their credit card the Red Card. I wonder if they sell much football (soccer here) equipment?


----------



## dave r (1 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Am l alone in thinking this is baffling bull...t ?
> The Occitanie Regional Health Agency communicates: "As we learned during the national press conference this evening, a first series of cards ranks the Lot department among the departments in red for an indicator of active circulation of the virus . As the Minister of Solidarity and Health reminded us, this card is completely provisional. It aims to give a first overview of the preparation of the deconfinement conditions. However, this classification has aroused strong and legitimate misunderstandings, in a department which is not at this stage among the most affected by the epidemic in progress in Occitania. To date, the number of hospitalizations for covid is down in this department (from 27 people on 04/22 to 15/30/04) and the number of people hospitalized in intensive care has gone from 9 on 04/22 to single person on April 30. This map was constructed at the national level from data directly consolidated by Santé Publique France. The evaluation of the active circulation of the virus is based on the calculation of a single indicator which compares the number of emergency visits for suspected coronavirus and the total number of emergency visits. These quantified indicators are provided by each of the hospitals across France. For the Lot, ARS Occitanie would like to point out that the number of emergency visits recorded represents a low volume (around one hundred emergency visits per day on average). A rapid analysis of these data concluded this evening that a number of samples recently taken by Lot's emergency services had led in recent weeks to overstate the percentage of visits to the emergency room for suspected Coronavirus compared to reality. The indicator used at the national level was probably skewed for the Lot department. The data imputed by error will be corrected in the hospitals concerned so that the indicator calculated for the Lot is the same as in the other departments. ARS Occitanie has contacted Santé Publique France so that the indicators used at the national level can evolve by taking into account several parameters to qualify the epidemiological situation of the departments. "
> Clear as mud ??


----------



## woodbutcher (1 May 2020)

dave r said:


>


My reaction as well. However l am glad to say that the nonsense has been recognised and a "re evaluation of the data is happening" . So l live in hope that within a week or so l will actually be allowed to ride a bike again, for no other reason than it gives me pleasure . Oh how could l be so selfish in these stressful times ?


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 May 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It’s Friday? Every day seems the same.



I know the feeling...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MH4TVYT1OYQ


----------



## woodbutcher (1 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> So Occitanie has to sit out the rest of the game due to a red card?


Thats what it looked like this morning but l feel a change of mind is on the cards , after due consideration of the facts and other lame excuses


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Am l alone in thinking this is baffling bull...t ?
> The Occitanie Regional Health Agency communicates: "As we learned during the national press conference this evening, a first series of cards ranks the Lot department among the departments in red for an indicator of active circulation of the virus . As the Minister of Solidarity and Health reminded us, this card is completely provisional. It aims to give a first overview of the preparation of the deconfinement conditions. However, this classification has aroused strong and legitimate misunderstandings, in a department which is not at this stage among the most affected by the epidemic in progress in Occitania. To date, the number of hospitalizations for covid is down in this department (from 27 people on 04/22 to 15/30/04) and the number of people hospitalized in intensive care has gone from 9 on 04/22 to single person on April 30. This map was constructed at the national level from data directly consolidated by Santé Publique France. The evaluation of the active circulation of the virus is based on the calculation of a single indicator which compares the number of emergency visits for suspected coronavirus and the total number of emergency visits. These quantified indicators are provided by each of the hospitals across France. For the Lot, ARS Occitanie would like to point out that the number of emergency visits recorded represents a low volume (around one hundred emergency visits per day on average). A rapid analysis of these data concluded this evening that a number of samples recently taken by Lot's emergency services had led in recent weeks to overstate the percentage of visits to the emergency room for suspected Coronavirus compared to reality. The indicator used at the national level was probably skewed for the Lot department. The data imputed by error will be corrected in the hospitals concerned so that the indicator calculated for the Lot is the same as in the other departments. ARS Occitanie has contacted Santé Publique France so that the indicators used at the national level can evolve by taking into account several parameters to qualify the epidemiological situation of the departments. "
> Clear as mud ??



Oh good grief. And I thought Germans were enthusiastic about bureaucracy; at least the Länder are allowed to organise themselves.

Rather selfishly, I guess this means the border will remain closed for a bit longer... I'm really looking forward to visiting Neuf-Brisach.


----------



## woodbutcher (1 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh good grief. And I thought Germans were enthusiastic about bureaucracy; at least the Länder are allowerd to organise themselves.
> 
> Rather selfishly, I guess this means the border will remain closed for a bit longer... I'm really looking forward to visiting Neuf-Brisach.


Yes the French border is not even being considered for re opening, only internal regions such as Occitanie and even then it won't be the whole region, each department such as the Lot where l live will be evaluated separately , got my fingers crossed !


----------



## EltonFrog (1 May 2020)

I've been working, but I'm finished now.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 May 2020)

Oh, no! I've only got enough cocoa left for a couple of mugs and it seems there is none to be had in the shops. Not even for ready money.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Oh, no! I've only got enough cocoa left for a couple of mugs and it seems there is none to be had in the shops. Not even for ready money.



May the 1st is a public holiday here which means _everything _is shut: the only thing disturbing the tumbleweed on the street is the occasional empty bus...

Of course, the resident organisational genius planned to do last minute shopping today. I've only lived here 20 years after all...


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh good grief. And I thought Germans were enthusiastic about bureaucracy; at least the Länder are allowerd to organise themselves.
> 
> Rather selfishly, I guess this means the border will remain closed for a bit longer... I'm really looking forward to visiting Neuf-Brisach.



I've just looked at the Covid-19 figures for today from the European centre for Disease Prevention, and it seems the German ones are the same as yesterday.

Apparently, Germans are really good at organising, *except on public holidays*.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just looked at the Covid-19 figures for today from the European centre for Disease Prevention, and it seems the German ones are the same as yesterday.
> 
> Apparently, Germans are really good at organising, *except on public holidays*.


You can't let people go around catching diseases on public holidays, after all! Where will it end, etc?


----------



## Phaeton (1 May 2020)

Without thread slide & making this an interesting thread what did the Germans do that the UK didn't they seem to have fared far better than us? I'm sure the answer is on the dark side but don't want to go there for health reasons


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2020)

Very nearly had an accident on the bike today. Not my fault, but when two young adults go speeding way too fast down a steep hill on their MTB's and round a blind bend on the wrong side of the road, there is bugger all I can do when I'm on the left coming up. 

One missed me and went to my right. The other locked up, slid around my left, onto gravel and promptly into undergrowth, and over the bars sliding down the path on the back of his head and back. An older chap then came down at a sensible speed (he was with them). I would have stopped to help, but when I got called a 'fing ahole' I thought nurse your gravel rash yourself you plonker. Could have got messy if I'd have told them both they were on the wrong side of the road and going way too fast - it's in a country park, and the lane usually has families walking on it.

I bet the lads ruddy sore now !


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2020)

I have done a load of laundry, sliced and cooked some red oranges to make a small batch of marmalade and I've had lunch.

It has been raining here.

I am now sat eating a bag of crisps and surfing the net. I am researching the techniques needed for tomorrow's photography challenge as my idea is something I've never tried before.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2020)

Today's topic in the photography challenge is "Yawning"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2020)

Hail! Only a day late.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2020)

Today is a beer day. Probably Ghost Ship for me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Without thread slide & making this an interesting thread what did the Germans do that the UK didn't they seem to have fared far better than us? I'm sure the answer is on the dark side but don't want to go there for health reasons



A couple of ideas, as seen from a end user, bear in mind I'm in the Deep South which is as like to the north as Kent is to Yorkshire...

The healthcare system is financed differently, is more decentralised, and has greater independence from the government, so there's more slack for a situation like this.

We had testing and contact tracing fairly quickly: Youngest Son was in a classroom with someone who tested positive right at the start of the outbreak, and both kids in the school were immediately put in 2 week quarantine a week before the generalised lockdown was even discussed, so the spread is being carefully monitored and tracked.

That said, the lockdown wasn't ever as strict as the UK.

I think there's a cultural side, and this is a sweeping generalisation here: I think Germans are good at organising quickly in a crisis, our political system is a bit more localised and relatively resilient in situations like this and politicians have to be fairly honest in their appraisal of the situation (For example, this announcement about the lockdown from our state president -turn on subtitles for a translation). I think it also helped that a lot of the guidelines were presented by the Robart Koch institute which is a semi-independent federal public health institute.

Most people took the lockdown fairly seriously and conformed to it, this may be a cultural thing, (although I live in a part of Germany that is notoriously conformist, others elsewhere may see a different picture). There's a strong sense of the responsibility of the individual in this culture, & I think the feeling was that the health system was doing what it could, so we needed to do the same.

I wish we could get the locals to think the same way about Climate Change, but we are the home of Mercedes...


----------



## Kryton521 (1 May 2020)

Is Monday going to be a Bank Holiday? Will we notice?

In other news I've ordered replacement BB thingies. Built a "tool, [Bodged!?] to put new ones in. Been told off at work for possibly scratching a van, it's on the plastic and I didn't see it or didn't do it!!!
Read an interesting article on ceramic bearings and their benefits or otherwise to us cyclists. Expensive, is what I decided, but all the more desirable for when I win the lotto......


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wish we could get the locals to think the same way about Climate Change, but we are the home of Mercedes...



You need to spread the rumour that the virus was transmitted on the tyres of Mercedes vehicles.


----------



## EltonFrog (1 May 2020)

I haven’t done much today.


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Is Monday going to be a Bank Holiday? Will we notice?
> 
> In other news I've ordered replacement BB thingies. Built a "tool, [Bodged!?] to put new ones in. Been told off at work for possibly scratching a van, it's on the plastic and I didn't see it or didn't do it!!!
> Read an interesting article on ceramic bearings and their benefits or otherwise to us cyclists. Expensive, is what I decided, but all the more desirable for when I win the lotto......



The Bank Holiday is next Friday.


----------



## Kryton521 (1 May 2020)

^ Cool thank you. Think I'm down to work Friday, am off Monday!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I haven’t done much today.


I virtually completed a cycle tour to Stuttgart, though it could have been Lyon or Esjberg, for that matter. I might get to Bern tomorrow.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 May 2020)

For those with feline friends:


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hail! Only a day late.


And Hearty?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> And Hearty?


I was wondering how I managed to get 3 notifications from the same person in the space of 10 seconds....


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2020)

I haven't done over much today either.

Although I've made some good progress on my painting of a Jaguar XJR-14


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Today is a beer day. Probably *Ghost Ship* for me.


Snap. Followed by Shipyard, Proper Job & Old Empire (if I'm still awake)


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Yes the French border is not even being considered for re opening, only internal regions such as Occitanie and even then it won't be the whole region, each department such as the Lot where l live will be evaluated separately , got my fingers crossed !


For a whole lotta love!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIQMktyP90s


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Snap. Followed by Shipyard, Proper Job & Old Empire (if I'm still awake)


Villages Isolation IPA for starters, a Northern Monk jam and custard pale ale (!) on the go and a Verdant Don't Tell Gus waiting patiently in line.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2020)

And will I hear you two gentlemen singing a duet like Sir Toby Belch and Sir Andrew Aguecheek in "Twelfth Night" and have to admonish like Malvolio to hold thy peace and not to gabble like tinkers at this time of night?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2020)

Got my Vit D top up dose today. Going to do same tomorrow.


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> And will I hear you two gentlemen singing a duet like Sir Toby Belch and Sir Andrew Aguecheek in "Twelfth Night" and have to admonish like Malvolio to hold thy peace and not to gabble like tinkers at this time of night?


I'm more likely to fall asleep holding my glass or bottle and be woken up by the contents tipping into my lap.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'm more likely to fall asleep holding my glass or bottle and be woken up by the contents tipping into my lap.



Be careful, you might wake up wearing yellow stockings and we'll see thee ever cross-gartered


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2020)

Odds bodkins - what is this strageness? Have you become one of the weird sisters?


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Odds bodkins - what is this strageness? Have you become one of the weird sisters?



Wrong play, mate! 

The Scottish Play is thataway ----->


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2020)

Right, time to make a  to go with that slice of toffee cake


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to make a  to go with that slice of toffee cake


I'm unfamiliar with that Shakespeare quote.


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wrong play, mate!
> 
> The Scottish Play is thataway ----->


I know it's the wrong play - I'm just not into William Shakespeare having been forced to study Romeo & Juliet for my English 'O' level. At which point I will therefore exit stage left pursued by bear.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm unfamiliar with that Shakespeare quote.



In that case...

If music be the food of love, play on...


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I know it's the wrong play - I'm just not into William Shakespeare having been forced to study Romeo & Juliet for my English 'O' level. At which point I will therefore exit stage left pursued by bear.



Hmm... Romeo and Juliet is a bit sappy. Perhaps something like Titus Andronicus might be more to your tastes. Two of the characters are murdered, baked into a pie, and the pie presented at a banquet...


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'm more likely to fall asleep holding my glass or bottle and be woken up by the contents tipping into my lap.


Can't hold your drink?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> May the 1st is a public holiday here which means _everything _is shut: the only thing disturbing the tumbleweed on the street is the occasional empty bus...
> 
> Of course, the resident organisational genius planned to do last minute shopping today. I've only lived here 20 years after all...


Speaking of tumbleweeds....

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZhddWaog84


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wrong play, mate!
> 
> The Scottish Play is thataway ----->


I was in the Scottish Play in high school. Banquo. I chewed more scenery than a Caterpillar bulldozer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2020)

Morning all! It's a rather lovely morning to be doing a spot of early laundry. Third mug of tea underway.


----------



## woodbutcher (2 May 2020)

Gone right off the colour green , especially when it is wet , like it is today ....rain


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2020)

Breakfast and tea consumed; boxes in the landing; Lift to Freiburg is coming in an hour.

Weather, contrary to reports is sunny and dry.

Paperwork to hand in case the civil authority wants to know why we are driving 200k in a lockdown...


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Gone right off the colour green , especially when it is wet , like it is today ....rain



Full blue sky here .
The grass is green 
Time to do a turbo session for me


----------



## dave r (2 May 2020)

Good morning people, suns shining, washings out, breakfast next then I must do the washing up.


----------



## Phaeton (2 May 2020)

I'm dressed in cycling gear I must be going out but the wind appears to also be up I don't like the wind


----------



## Salty seadog (2 May 2020)

£75 on the premium bonds this month. 

No bin news other than to say they are fouled by the soggy moss blown from the roof.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I'm dressed in cycling gear I must be going out but the wind appears to also be up I don't like the wind



Hide under the duvet /stairs. Should be less windy depending on diet.


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2020)

Morning .
It is sunny out .
I think my legs are feeling a bit better as I have been up and down the stairs to make a  and didn't notice them ! Legs that is !
I think I'll try them out again to make sure !


----------



## Phaeton (2 May 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Hide under the duvet /stairs. Should be less windy depending on diet.


Too late was the cry


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2020)

They were just saying on the news that people may be asked their temperature before they use public transport .

Our thermostat is set at 20 C.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2020)

Google has just notified me that I have no events planned for today.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Google has just notified me that I have no events planned for today.


What a coincidence! Neither have I..


----------



## EltonFrog (2 May 2020)

Morning, just been for a 3.5 mile run. Now for breakfast.


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2020)

Well that was a good 85 minutes on the turbo actually managed to get a sweat on  .
First cuppa has been and gone .
What a fantastic day outside let's all enjoy it


----------



## woodbutcher (2 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was a good 85 minutes on the turbo actually managed to get a sweat on  .
> First cuppa has been and gone .
> What a fantastic day outside let's all enjoy it


Thats right rub it in !! I can't tell which way is up here it's all the same grey/green and dripping wet . I would be an improvement if there was a heavy downpour but instead it is the environmental version of a "Chinese water torture"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Thats right rub it in !! I can't tell which way is up here it's all the same grey/green and dripping wet . I would be an improvement if there was a heavy downpour but instead it is the environmental version of a "Chinese water torture"


It's just an aversion to _averses!_


----------



## woodbutcher (2 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's just an aversion to _averses!_


Yes, it's sort of "not liking' not liking, in a two wrongs make a right frame of mind


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Yes, it's sort of "not liking' not liking, in a two wrongs make a right frame of mind


I'll give this post a like as soon as I've figured out what it means.


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 May 2020)

Good morning all, 3rd coffee, van was picked up at 08:15, hopefully it will come back later fixed!!!


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 May 2020)

£25 on the premium bonds, thanks Salty Sea Dog, just checked


----------



## Salty seadog (2 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Google has just notified me that I have no events planned for today.





PeteXXX said:


> What a coincidence! Neither have I..



Bugger, me too. 
Trouble is I've just stripped the bed for laundering. Now what...?


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> £25 on the premium bonds, thanks Salty Sea Dog, just checked



£50 for me this month


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 May 2020)

Rub it in why dont you


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> £50 for me this month


£25 this month, and hoping for a big win on Monday


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2020)

Can the Mundane Massive tell me why it's not Bank Holiday on Monday but it is next Friday?? 

Confused of Hamtun


----------



## Asa Post (2 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Can the Mundane Massive tell me why it's not Bank Holiday on Monday but it is next Friday??
> 
> Confused of Hamtun


Moved to coincide with the anniversary of VE Day.

Knowall of Sheffield


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 May 2020)

Just going to post this^^^^^^^^


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2020)

Asa Post said:


> Moved to coincide with the anniversary of VE Day.
> 
> Knowall of Sheffield


Thank you. No one asked me if I wanted, though!


----------



## Jenkins (2 May 2020)

Working from home at the weekend is just wrong - especially as I actually have work to do. First report from last week written up so time for another coffee & a quick perusal of CycleChat before back to work.

p.s. £25 on the Premium Bonds here as well.


----------



## Speicher (2 May 2020)

£50 on the Bremium Ponds.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 May 2020)

Well I've just baked a load of malted cookies...yumtus!I'm also waiting for a veg delivery while looking through some recipes-and of course reading the Mundane Thread obvs😉.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Gone right off the colour green , especially when it is wet , like it is today ....rain


You've green rain!


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 May 2020)

Just waiting for some filler to dry in the BBQ cover I have made out of some pallet wood, I planned it, sanded and gave a coat of varnish yesterday, sanding again soon


----------



## Jenkins (2 May 2020)

Ooohh - just checked my bank account and the savings interest has been paid in a couple of days earlier than expected. I can feel a visit to www.adnams.co.uk/beer coming on when I've completed my next report.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Google has just notified me that I have no events planned for today.


Don't believe everything google tells you
It's saying I'm currently in County Clare *and* Greater London!


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've green rain!


We'll all be laughing in the purple rain...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvnYmWpD_T8


----------



## Phaeton (2 May 2020)

Just back from 30 miles off road, well I reckon 22 off & 8 on, last few straight into the headwind, made me chug


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 May 2020)

Out of sheer boredom i have decided to convert my desktop computer from air cooling to watercooling. I will of course post up a picure for my fellow Mundaneers, who I am sure will hardly sleep with excited anticipation


----------



## Jenkins (2 May 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Out of sheer boredom i have decided to convert my desktop computer from air cooling to watercooling. I will of course post up a picure for my fellow Mundaneers, who I am sure will hardly sleep with excited anticipation


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 519328


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2020)

Well time for a hot orange squash as just cut our front lawn and the old girls next door and done a bit of weeding as well .

Next job is to pot on the sunflowers


----------



## EltonFrog (2 May 2020)

I’ve just made an erection. I’ve put my new tent up in the garden for practice.


----------



## Jenkins (2 May 2020)

Right, that's work completed and the paperwork emailed to work ready for Monday. I'll need to check them before submission as we're using forms created on Microsoft Word 97-2003 with some strange formatting which MS Works can't open and even Open Office struggles with.


Jenkins said:


> Ooohh - just checked my bank account and the savings interest has been paid in a couple of days earlier than expected. I can feel a visit to www.adnams.co.uk/beer coming on when I've completed my next report.


Cheers (in a few days when they're delivered )


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> £50 on the Bremium Ponds.


I think Premium Bonds, and ERNIE, would be a hit in the States. I think I shall approach the Great and Powerful Oz about this.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 May 2020)

My veg delivery has arrived !🥳


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Full blue sky here .
> The grass is green
> Time to do a turbo session for me



Is that a Haiku?


----------



## Phaeton (2 May 2020)

Leaking tap in utility, need new inserts, normally get 20% at Screwfix now having to pay the full amount no staff discount since Coronavirus, not sure I can manage the extra £1 it will cost.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Google has just notified me that I have no events planned for today.



Wow, organised, online mundanity, that's really impressive...


----------



## dave r (2 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Right, that's work completed and the paperwork emailed to work ready for Monday. I'll need to check them before submission as we're using forms created on Microsoft Word 97-2003 with some strange formatting which MS Works can't open and even Open Office struggles with.
> 
> Cheers (in a few days when they're delivered )
> 
> View attachment 519348




I'm om Ubuntu with Libre Office and that doesn't like Microsoft Word 97-2003, I can't access my fonts, it works better on word 2007 - 365, a docx file.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2020)

Hi. I arrived and I'm now in my very nice apartment near Freiburg.

It's raining: this wasn't what I was expecting; they told me a Mediterranean climate, not Mancunian...

I can't find the bed covers...


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve just made an erection. I’ve put my new tent up in the garden for practice.


No photo?


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 May 2020)

Please.... no photo of your recent erection


----------



## Phaeton (2 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm om Ubuntu with Libre Office and that doesn't like Microsoft Word 97-2003, I can't access my fonts, it works better on word 2007 - 365, a docx file.


Never had a problem with LibreOffice it will load everything


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2020)

Curry night here chez Casa Reynard, so have been cooking up a bit of a storm in the kitchen today.

I overslept somewhat as well. Oops...

Mind, serves me right being up till nearly 4 am, waiting for the rain to feck off.


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Good morning all, 3rd coffee, van was picked up at 08:15, hopefully it will come back later fixed!!!



Its back.... not entirely fixed, new battery and new cam sensor, however there is a problem with the ECU so it needs to be taken off and sent to the UK for a repair ( take something out) my mechanic will lend me a car/van when the next shipment of ECU's go from the auto electricians, it will be unusable for a week


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2020)

...because the theme in today's photography challenge is "Sky"







This is right out of my comfort zone and a first attempt at this sort of thing...


----------



## dave r (2 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Never had a problem with LibreOffice it will load everything



It will load the file, but won't give me access to the fonts, 2007 - 365, a docx file will give me access to the fonts


----------



## EltonFrog (2 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> No photo?


Well if you insist.


Spoiler: You have been warned.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hi. I arrived and I'm now in my very nice apartment near Freiburg.
> 
> It's raining: this wasn't what I was expecting; they told me a Mediterranean climate, not Mancunian...
> 
> I can't find the bed covers...


No sleeping bag for the first night there?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> No sleeping bag for the first night there?



Well, yes actually, but I thought I'd packed the duvet cover.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, yes actually, but I though I'd packed the duvet cover.


You could cycle back and get it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2020)

Kiel, Worb (where my cousin lives), Bordeaux, they're all virtualities.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2020)

Fish and chips for tea.


----------



## postman (2 May 2020)

Tonight it's Harry Potter and his horcruxes, two cans of Polish beer, it's very nice, plus sweet popcorn and a mint aero bar.Mrs P has got four of the largest Stella bottles of beer i have seen in ages, 660 ml.Whoppers,all set for tonight, Forget the disappointment of the decorating.


----------



## postman (2 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> ...because the theme in today's photography challenge is "Sky"
> 
> View attachment 519406
> 
> ...




Nice,a couple of years ago,,we were on holiday in Calan Bosch Menorca.Mrs P and both our kids,were taking night photos,at midnight during a thunder storm,,With having good cameras they got some superb lightening shots.


----------



## postman (2 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Well if you insist.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You have been warned.
> ...


How does a butcher keep his tent up in the wind? Steaks.


----------



## Phaeton (2 May 2020)

dave r said:


> It will load the file, but won't give me access to the fonts, 2007 - 365, a docx file will give me access to the fonts


Might be worth a read https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/17479/how-do-i-install-new-fonts-to-libreoffice-writer/


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2020)

I've been fiddling around with some gear cables, old Shimano handlebar changer, a small piece of brass tubing, solder and iron . I've been trying to cobble up a gear change mechanism for my tandem . It sort of worked and I was able to take it out for a 5 mile test run .


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Kiel, Worb (where my cousin lives), Bordeaux, they're all virtualities.



I went past Kiel today.

Didn't see your virtual self.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 May 2020)

Having a BBQ and drinking Hobgoblin Gold


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've been fiddling around with some gear cables, old Shimano handlebar changer, a small piece of brass tubing, solder and iron . I've been trying to cobble up a gear change mechanism for my tandem . It sort of worked and I was able to take it out for a 5 mile test run .



Never run with a tandem before, does it slow you down?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I went past Kiel today.
> 
> Didn't see your virtual self.


Are there 2 Kiels? I didn't think you were anywhere near the Baltic.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are there 2 Kiels? I didn't think you were anywhere near the Baltic.


There's an Even Kiel!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's an Even Kiel!


Candidate for Kielhauling!


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2020)

postman said:


> Nice,a couple of years ago,,we were on holiday in Calan Bosch Menorca.Mrs P and both our kids,were taking night photos,at midnight during a thunder storm,,With having good cameras they got some superb lightening shots.



Sounds good. 

That's another one on the photography bucket list.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2020)

Right, time to put the painting away as the light's pretty well much gone.

Then I need to feed the cats, and shortly afterwards, I will be feeding me.


----------



## Phaeton (2 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's an Even Kiel!


Didn't he do stunts on a motorcycle?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> You could cycle back and get it.



A tempting thought... I'm hoping to get out on the bike tomorrow and I may explore the valley to the north east, going into the Black Forest


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2020)

It won't be long before the sun sets on parliament. That's the tower (Victoria Tower?) at the other end of the Houses of Parliament.






Oh, and it's now way past beer o'clock.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> A tempting thought... I'm hoping to get out on the bike tomorrow and I may explore the valley to the north east, going into the Black Forest


Keep an eye open for the Gateau!


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Didn't he do stunts on a motorcycle?


That may have been after he realised he'd never get over being seasick.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Keep an eye open for the Gateau!



Is that the gateau from the chateau?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Is that the gateau from the chateau?


...served on a silver plateau...


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ...served on a silver plateau...



At Cafe Rene...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are there 2 Kiels? I didn't think you were anywhere near the Baltic.



Ah, _Kiel_, I had Kehl in my mind.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> At Cafe Rene...


I sail my boat à l'eau, à l'eau....


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Is that the gateau from the chateau?


Hansel and Gretel was set in that area.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ah, _Kiel_, I had Kehl in my mind.


After a brief scuttling off to the map, I see where you mean. Further north, I notice, east of Baden-Baden there's a Bad Wildbad. They've got this Bad thing real bad.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hansel and Gretel was set in that area.



Indeed...


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2020)

Well, I wasn't happy with my efforts for the photo challenge, so I had another go this evening. I learnt from the mistakes I made yesterday, but admittedly a clear night makes one heck of a difference...





Cassiopeia bottom left of frame, Cepheus top right, with a faint meteor trail just below Mu Cephei, the Garnet Star.






Venus (bottom right) was low on the horizon, and really bright, just below the constellation of Auriga. Castor & Pollux (Gemini) are top left.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 May 2020)

I'm waiting for a new spin dryer to be delivered to the house this (mostly) fine Sunday morning. The bizarre part of this is that the courier company texted me yesterday to say that the time range for the delivery is 10:48am to 1:28pm!  WTH?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, I wasn't happy with my efforts for the photo challenge, so I had another go this evening. I learnt from the mistakes I made yesterday, but admittedly a clear night makes one heck of a difference...
> 
> View attachment 519576
> 
> ...


Venus was the only bright thingy to shine through the murk this evening..


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2020)

Tonight, Davina, I'm going to to be an Ovaltinie!! 
Cos I've run out of Horlicks


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2020)

Anyways, I'm going to tootle off to bed.

An early night is on the cards. Sleepy Reynard.


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I'm waiting for a new spin dryer to be delivered to the house this (mostly) fine Sunday morning. The bizarre part of this is that the courier company texted me yesterday to say that the time range for the delivery is 10:48am to 1:28pm!  WTH?


Had one or two deliveries where it was a minute before the hour, never two minutes. Something to do with the delivery slots running from the hour when queried.

Sounds as plausible now as it did then.


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Tonight, Davina, I'm going to to be an Ovaltinie!!
> Cos I've run out of Horlicks


Why not Hot Chocolate?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why not Hot Chocolate?



The assumption is that I have some.. 
I do, but I don't want it at bedtime.


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> The assumption is that I have some..
> I do, but I don't want it at bedtime.


Well, I Believe Every 1's a Winner.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> A tempting thought... I'm hoping to get out on the bike tomorrow and I may explore the valley to the north east, going into the Black Forest


Well that sounds like a piece of cake...


----------



## EltonFrog (3 May 2020)

Morning. It’s cold out!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2020)

My, these tealeaves are very fine! And they heap really high on the spoon! Oh, I've just filled the teapot with coffee! Well, it's one way of starting the day. Morning you morning people. Afternoon to those who appear after noon.


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Well if you insist.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You have been warned.
> ...


👏
Mine has a snapped pole which I really should get on with replacing. Struggling to work up the enthusiasm when there's no date to plan for.


----------



## woodbutcher (3 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've green rain!


It must be green ....it's dyed every damn thing wet coloured !


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2020)

Morning.
It is grey out .
It took me a while this morning to figure out what day it was and then I remembered watching Dad's Army last night . Ah! It must be Sunday today .


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2020)

Good morning. Apartment a mess, but it's sunny.

Experimenting with the oven grill for the purposes of making toast; it's one culinary adventure after another here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Apartment a mess, but it's sunny.
> 
> Experimenting with the oven grill for the purposes of making toast; it's one culinary adventure after another here.



Oops. Burnt the first one to a crisp, but there's no doubt the _principle _is sound... Setting the timer this time.


----------



## dave r (3 May 2020)

good morning people, a cool grey morning, washings out, settee covers, breakfast eaten, I'll have a  later.


----------



## Phaeton (3 May 2020)

Sat outside undercover, first coffee, bit chilly, let's see what today brings


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oops. Burnt the first one to a crisp, but there's no doubt the _principle _is sound... Setting the timer this time.



It turns out that at 150°c in the oven, the optimal time is 1 min 20 secs.

You're welcome.


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2020)

Well early morning turbo session stopped at 1hr 3 minutes due to rain in poshire 
Not impressed as i was intending to do another 30 minutes so will try again later 
First cuppa was a bit weak but ok 
i can feel a lazyish day coming


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2020)

I've cleaned the top of the HP sauce bottle. 
Fortunately, the Tomato sauce top didn't need doing so the rest of the morning is mine, now.


----------



## Phaeton (3 May 2020)

2nd coffee along with some cereals then rebuild the taps in the utility


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 May 2020)

Morning all, first of many black coffees drunk, sunny out, if I can get some enthusiasm together I may get out


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It turns out that at 150°c in the oven, the optimal time is 1 min 20 secs.
> 
> You're welcome.


I don't think that my grill has a set temperature. If I want to grill cheese, I have to lower the tray because the toast level grills the cheese too fiercely. And I don't like a fiercely grilled cheese.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2020)

Breakfast enjoyed _al fresco_, accompanied by the sound of next doors chickens and a faint smell of burnt toast...







There's some talk on the electronic telegraphic device of a video call later this morning. If the weather holds this will be followed by a bike ride.


----------



## Phaeton (3 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And I don't like a fiercely grilled cheese.


That's better


----------



## Phaeton (3 May 2020)

Maybe the inserts from Screwfix aren't the right ones afterall but they'll do for noe


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 May 2020)

Just for any budding night time photographers (Reynard?)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well early morning turbo session stopped at 1hr 3 minutes due to rain in poshire
> Not impressed as i was intending to do another 30 minutes so will try again later
> First cuppa was a bit weak but ok
> i can feel a lazyish day coming



Turbo on patio?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 May 2020)

Bike ride delayed till after lunch as rain now forecast with high probability. That forecast has changed since yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Maybe the inserts from Screwfix aren't the right ones afterall but they'll do for noe
> 
> View attachment 519596


You should be proud of that ! 
They are !


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2020)

It has been raining on and off here .
I was going to do some technical type pictures but not now as it is wet .


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Turbo on patio?


Yep pointing uphill


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2020)

I appear to have curated a boil on my left buttock so no turbo touring for me today. I might try changing saddle simply to see whether I can change friction spot. Or I might just rest.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Yep pointing uphill
> 
> 
> View attachment 519634



I do turbo on patio as well! No where indoors to leave it setup.


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I do turbo on patio as well! No where indoors to leave it setup.



It works well watching the garden birds


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It works well watching the garden birds



I can see red kites from mine


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I can see red kites from mine


 not seen our local kites whilst on mine but i don't look that high normally


----------



## Kryton521 (3 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I appear to have curated a boil on my left buttock so no turbo touring for me today. I might try changing saddle simply to see whether I can change friction spot. Or I might just rest.



If you have a very sharp knife and a steady hand.......? Or if you're in South Wales I'll happily stab you in the boil! Purely for my own entertainment of course!


----------



## EltonFrog (3 May 2020)

I’ve just had a fish finger sandwich, I’m now going to take down my erection.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve just had a fish finger sandwich, I’m now going to take down my erection.


Thank you for letting us know


----------



## mybike (3 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Without thread slide & making this an interesting thread what did the Germans do that the UK didn't they seem to have fared far better than us? I'm sure the answer is on the dark side but don't want to go there for health reasons



I think the answer has more to do with counting than actually catching the virus.


----------



## mybike (3 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> In that case...
> 
> If music be the food of love, play on...



Or, in your case?

If food be the music of love, ....


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 May 2020)

Just been out for a 17 mile loop, got stung at 7 miles by a bee or wasp, upper right thigh, 5 years ago it was upper left thigh.... i was ordered to visit hospital every day for a week that time!!!!
Sitting in the garage in just my undies and a T shirt, piece of kitchen roll soaked in bi carb on the sting


----------



## mybike (3 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Breakfast and tea consumed; boxes in the landing; Lift to Freiburg is coming in an hour.
> 
> Weather, contrary to reports is sunny and dry.
> 
> Paperwork to hand in case the civil authority wants to know why we are driving 200k in a lockdown...



As here, tho' it has clouded over.


----------



## dave r (3 May 2020)

We've been for a walk in the park, pushing my Good Lady round the park for an hour in her wheelchair is a good workout for me.


----------



## mybike (3 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, I wasn't happy with my efforts for the photo challenge, so I had another go this evening. I learnt from the mistakes I made yesterday, but admittedly a clear night makes one heck of a difference...
> 
> View attachment 519576
> 
> ...



OK, so you inspired me to play with one of my night shots of Venus recently.







Surprising how many stars are there. Panasonic DMC-TZ100 F2.8 1/4 s ISO 6400 both contrast & brightness increased, hand held. I'm rather pleased with the camera.


----------



## Phaeton (3 May 2020)

I'm tired


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 May 2020)

Buy her a mobility scooter Dave, I did quite a bit with Mrs Fandangus before, I can only keep up with the scooter on my bike, it does 8 Mph I cant run that fast.


dave r said:


> We've been for a walk in the park, pushing my Good Lady round the park for an hour in her wheelchair is a good workout for me.


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It works well watching the garden birds


Do they queue up to watch you ?


----------



## dave r (3 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Buy her a mobility scooter Dave, I did quite a bit with Mrs Fandangus before, I can only keep up with the scooter on my bike, it does 8 Mph I cant run that fast.



We've talked about this, she's not keen or confident, when things are open I'll have to see how she gets on with a hired one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I appear to have curated a boil on my left buttock so no turbo touring for me today. I might try changing saddle simply to see whether I can change friction spot. Or I might just rest.


I went outside for a rare ride in fresh air and only experienced mild discomfort. Round 2 of the 100 mile challenge with my daughter can recommence tomorrow provided she considers proper cycling as excercise cycling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2020)

I can't find the NHS Street art thread so I'll post this one here. It's on the quietway 1 under a railway bridge in Waterloo.


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Do they queue up to watch you ?



Yes and i charge them


----------



## Phaeton (3 May 2020)

Just about to step into the shower when I noticed a huge cat turd, how does such a small thing produce such large things


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 May 2020)

dave r said:


> We've talked about this, she's not keen or confident, when things are open I'll have to see how she gets on with a hired one.


My wife was the same, I first bought a second hand one, after trying a hire one, now on her 3rd, the 2nd two have been (driven into the ground) large go anywhere versions (pride colt) now she will think nothing of going on a 6 mile round trip to the shops on her own, the sense of freedom is massive


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2020)

Made a batch of marmalade this morning. I had some red oranges that really needed using, so it was a good excuse.  Something to slather on the morning croissants.

Had a late lunch, did a spot of photography and am now having a lazy afternoon as I don't need to cook. I have plenty of curry left over from last night.

Going to have a  shortly.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Still Life"






As it was a topic I chose, I'm not allowed to submit a photo for voting, but to keep things ticking over, I did the shoot anyway.


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 May 2020)

Having a beer, been out on the Synapse today instead of the gravel bike I built, now its down off the workbench i can have a bit of a tidy up


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just for any budding night time photographers (Reynard?)
> 
> View attachment 519602



Ooo, thanks for the heads up.  Have made a note of that.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2020)

mybike said:


> OK, so you inspired me to play with one of my night shots of Venus recently.
> 
> View attachment 519701
> 
> ...



Neat  Especially since it's hand held.

I used some pretty venerable kit for mine: Canon Eos 1D mk2, 28-70 2.8L plus tripod. Both shots were done at 30 sec, f5.6 and 800 iso.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2020)

My landlady's dog has moved from "Stranger! Warning! Must protect family! BarkBarkBarkBarkGrrrrrrBark!"
to:
"I think I know you but Bark, Bark, so Mum knows you're here; then it's not my problem..."
Then:
"Okay, I recognise your smell, but you know, for the look of the thing: Wuff."
This afternoon she reached:
"Human, foozle my ears and we'll be friends"
And has just wandered into my apartment with a "So... any cookies?" air, sniffed about the place, came to be fussed over for a bit, and wandered off out the French window.
We'll see if this is permanent or of it repeats every 24h or so. If not I'll try and post pictures of my adoptive furry friend...


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just been out for a 17 mile loop, got stung at 7 miles by a bee or wasp, upper right thigh, 5 years ago it was upper left thigh.... i was ordered to visit hospital every day for a week that time!!!!
> Sitting in the garage in just my undies and a T shirt, piece of kitchen roll soaked in bi carb on the sting


Feeling better, or worse?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> My wife was the same, I first bought a second hand one, after trying a hire one, now on her 3rd, the 2nd two have been (driven into the ground) large go anywhere versions (pride colt) now she will think nothing of going on a 6 mile round trip to the shops on her own, the sense of freedom is massive


Mrs. GA uses a rolling walker, or a wheelchair if absolutely need be.
I have been informed mobility scooters are out of the question.
I know better than to argue with a small, feisty redhead.


----------



## postman (3 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Still Life"
> 
> View attachment 519720
> 
> ...


 Great photo shame someone knocked your vase over though.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2020)

postman said:


> Great photo shame someone knocked your vase over though.





A true artist is never appreciated in her own lifetime... 

P.S. It's not a vase. It's a claret jug.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2020)

Talking of claret, I don't think I've drunk any wine this year. And I haven't drunk any gin either. If you forget the beer, whisky and brandy, I'm practically teetotal.


----------



## Jenkins (4 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Still Life"


Or just use a picture of me hard at work!

On a similar note - the way things are at the moment, just how much time can you spend at the kitchen window watchig the birds looking for insects? The occasional squadron of starlings working their way across in formation are fascinating.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Or just use a picture of me hard at work!
> 
> On a similar note - the way things are at the moment, just how much time can you spend at the kitchen window watchig the birds looking for insects? The occasional squadron of starlings working their way across in formation are fascinating.



Don't get so many starlings here, but there is a very handsome male pheasant who likes to take his daily constitutional along the fence and past the dining room window before heading off towards the orchard. Oddly I see neither hide nor hair of him during the shooting season...


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2020)

Anyways, time this little Reynard was in bed...


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'm just waiting for the system to put you somewhere in Lancashire


Closest it's got so far, still not in Lancashire though.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 May 2020)

"Help me, Obi-Wan Kenobi. You’re my only hope"


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 May 2020)

Monday.....it's grey and not very nice...........................monday


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2020)

A bit grey here as well. I need to make an appointment to get registered locally.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 May 2020)

I have tea, today I have tea in my favourite mug.


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Monday.....it's grey and not very nice...........................monday



Same greyness here but at least we are lucky enough to still be alive and not another victim of Covid 19 , but hang on uncle Donald has promised us all a vaccine before the end of 2020 ........ he is a legend


----------



## woodbutcher (4 May 2020)

After days of "iffy" weather , this morning dawned cloud free and calm as a mill pond....it's going to be in the mid 20's c. , warm enough for me not to do anything. 
But my workshop looks in need of a bit of TLC. maybe l will , maybe l won't ! ....l need time to consider my options !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2020)

Good morning all. At 7:08am I weighed 7.08kg. How's that for coordination!


----------



## woodbutcher (4 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Same greyness here but at least we are lucky enough to still be alive and not another victim of Covid 19 , but hang on uncle Donald has promised us all a vaccine before the end of 2020 ........ he is a legend


Yep, a legend for being a total "plonker" Rodney !!


----------



## Kryton521 (4 May 2020)

So far, eaten breakfast. Taken a couple of my med's. Got to go to the surgery to pick up the repeat prescription for the other one, then queue with all the sick people to get "Happy pills".
Hermes have my parcel from Wiggle. I'll not hold my breath waiting for delivery.
Should dig out the front "garden", get rid of the gravel........... Seems like hard work.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2020)

Good morning folks, its bright and sunny and I'm off for a bike ride later.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good morning all. At 7:08am I weighed 7.08kg. How's that for coordination!


Not sure about coordination, sounds more like a miracle to me


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 May 2020)

Apropos of nothing: does anyone know what happened to @Lumiparta ? He posted some absolutely gorgeous pictures back in 2013 of a Pyrénées cycling tour he did, and I've seen nothing from him since, which is a pity.


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2020)

Morning.
It is a milky yellowish colour out . There is a thin layer of cloud which the sun is trying to shine through .
At least it is dry !
Not sure what I'm doing at the moment . My brain must be having an upload !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good morning all. At 7:08am I weighed 7.08kg. How's that for coordination!


Oops, misplaced decimal point. I meant 70.8kg. I'll check my imperial weight at 11:20am. It should be 11st 2lb.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Feeling better, or worse?


I feel OK, however on day 2 its following the path that the other sting took, its swollen, red and hot, its the proximity I think, high up near my groin again, I have picked up the Wasp/Bee on the down stroke and it has stung me on the up, maybe as my leg has been on the upstroke in the fold, its gone from a small red mark to a 2 inch diameter red swelling, this is the last sting, it has a burn dressing on so looks worse.


----------



## Phaeton (4 May 2020)

Nasty, ring the GP they might be able to prescribe you something,


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 May 2020)

Just in case nobody got there first:


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (4 May 2020)

Today I shall be wearing a Jim Beam Branded t-shirt.

The thought of a bourbon/rocks may help me make it through a grey Monday.


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2020)

Is this rider on cycle chat ? 

https://road.cc/content/news/bristol-cyclist-flagged-strava-crossing-wales-273187


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 May 2020)

Sunny and very still here.


Phaeton said:


> Nasty, ring the GP they might be able to prescribe you something,


Last time I went to A&E before work, it was about 6 in the morning, a male nurse said "oh you have a bee sting" in a very condescending way, "lets have a look" as soon as I pulled my cycling shorts down his face and tone changed, I was seen by a doctor in minutes, they started blood tests and antibiotics straight away, I had a large injection of steroids and a big dose of anti histamines, that knocked me out for nearly an hour!! I didnt get to work that day or the next week, i had to go back every morning to check on its progress, I will see what the day brings.


----------



## Phaeton (4 May 2020)

That's why I suggested the GP rather than A&E they may want an image but can do a lot via the phone


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That's why I suggested the GP rather than A&E they may want an image but can do a lot via the phone


Yeah I understand that the modern phones can even make calls to another similar device


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2020)

The bird feeders are very busy this morning!


----------



## EltonFrog (4 May 2020)

Not sure what this ginger bread man is so happy about.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good morning all. At 7:08am I weighed 7.08kg. How's that for coordination!


That's some diet you're on!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2020)

I decided to treat myself and got a prepared salad at Lidl.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I feel OK, however on day 2 its following the path that the other sting took, its swollen, red and hot, its the proximity I think, high up near my groin again, I have picked up the Wasp/Bee on the down stroke and it has stung me on the up, maybe as my leg has been on the upstroke in the fold, its gone from a small red mark to a 2 inch diameter red swelling, this is the last sting, it has a burn dressing on so looks worse.
> View attachment 519862


Looks a bit bad, You definitely should be seen by a medical professional.(No matter the present situation, though the phone picture may be all they need.)


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Same greyness here but at least we are lucky enough to still be alive and not another victim of Covid 19 , but hang on uncle Donald has promised us all a vaccine before the end of 2020 ........ he is a legend



How will we know it's not a syringe filled with Dettol?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> After days of "iffy" weather , this morning dawned cloud free and calm as a mill pond....it's going to be in the mid 20's c. , warm enough for me not to do anything.
> But my workshop looks in need of a bit of TLC. maybe l will , maybe l won't ! ....l need time to consider my options !
> View attachment 519860



Workshop Envy...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> How will we know it's not a syringe filled with Dettol?


He's a stable genius.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2020)




----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2020)

He was elected president on the first try!
If you forget 2000 (which he obviously has).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Trump_2000_presidential_campaign


----------



## slowmotion (4 May 2020)

The two little girls who live opposite shouted to my wife.....
"Happy Star Wars Day!". Mrs Slowmotion asked back "Why today??"
"May the Fourth Be With You."


----------



## Phaeton (4 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> The bird feeders are very busy this morning!


Are they using the roads to get there,


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> A bit grey here as well. I need to make an appointment to get registered locally.



I called the office at 08:00, expecting to be told to come sometime later in the week. Instead they said "What about 08:30?"


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2020)

In other news, after getting my registration document I went to open a bank account, and got an appointment tomorrow: they don't hang about here...

I also went to Lidl and Drogerie Markt, which is the local version of Boots.

After completing this wild admin and grocery session I boiled four (4) eggs _at the same time_. That's multitasking that is...


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 May 2020)

Been out for 12 miles, delivered a proposal form to my van insurers, called my GP re the sting, it has grown larger in the last few hours, waiting for a call back from one of the doctors


----------



## woodbutcher (4 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Workshop Envy...


If l turn round 180 degrees and take a photo you might feel sympathy rather than envy


----------



## Phaeton (4 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> If l turn round


Bonnie is that you?


----------



## dave r (4 May 2020)

I got out for a ride this morning, 55 miles down to Willoughby and back


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> If l turn round 180 degrees and take a photo you might feel sympathy rather than envy



After writing the post it occured to me that all that space means it needs to be maintained and cleaned...


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That's why I suggested the GP rather than A&E they may want an image but can do a lot via the phone


I have had the call from a doctor, you were right, photo taken and sent, not heard back yet, however call was only an hour ago


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2020)

Puttered about this morning doing various things. The mysterious puddle on the utility room floor was down to carrots. Fresh ones I bought the other day, and they're already rotting.  I hate wasting food, but into the green bin they've gone.

Newly-emptied green wheelie bin - because of the bank holiday, they've come a day early here. Fortunately I remembered to put it out last night.

I also want a refund on the weather forecast.  I definitely did not order nearly an inch of rain in the space of half an hour.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2020)

The theme in today's photo challenge is "Leaves"







Found this challenge hard, never mind that I live on the edge of a wood... Plus I had to put these under glass to photograph them to stop them from moving. But not after I shot a load of blurry pics...


----------



## woodbutcher (4 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> After writing the post it occured to me that all that space means it needs to be maintained and cleaned...


Got it in one !!


----------



## EltonFrog (4 May 2020)

I've been for a ride to test my new (second hand) Go Pro camera on my bike.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I've been for a ride to test my new (second hand) Go Pro camera on my bike.



You realise now that pictures/video are mandatory?


----------



## EltonFrog (4 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> You realise now that pictures/video are mandatory?


Nope, it's just a security blanket, I have two on the bike now, unless I think something interesting happened I don't even look at them, just clear the card. Nearly every bike video is boring as heck.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I shot a load of blurry pics


'Blurry'? Or artistic?


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> 'Blurry'? Or artistic?



Blurry. They kept moving each time I breathed. And considering my camera is 15 years old, I'll run out of ISO before I run out of shutter speed


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2020)

I sold my lovely Trek Fuel EX9 today 






😢


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 May 2020)

Consultation with the Doc complete, prescription faxed to the pharmacy as we spoke, collected 10 mins later, week of antibiotics and some high strength (1 a day) antihistamines, Thanks for giving me a nudge @Phaeton


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2020)

I have a 

Then shortly off downstairs to make some onion and carrot bhajis.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2020)

Smith's Salt and Vinegar crisps now come in packs of 6 at Poundland. It used to be 7.

So, anyway, I bought two packs.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Bonnie is that you?


Sir. you have a one track mind (nothing wrong with that though )


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Blurry. *They kept moving each time I breathed.* And considering my camera is 15 years old, I'll run out of ISO before I run out of shutter speed


There's a simple solution to that problem...


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2020)

Just followed Jamie Oliver's ingredients (roughly) for his lockdown burger. Very nice. Ours ended up about 60% veg. 300g of mince, 2 blitzed slices of bread, 1 onion, 1 grated carrot, cup of lentils, chopped rocket for spice, black pepper, and your are off. His recipe had 1kg of mince. It was lovely, far better than the crappy burgers he serves in his restaurants.

My son did say... this isnt vegie is it....


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Made a batch of marmalade this morning. I had some red oranges that really needed using, so it was a good excuse.  Something to slather on the morning croissants.
> 
> Had a late lunch, did a spot of photography and am now having a lazy afternoon as I don't need to cook. I have plenty of curry left over from last night.
> 
> Going to have a  shortly.


Slather...what a word!I've just baked some cocoa brownies, which I'll go and sample once I've finished listening to The Skinny by Ian Siegal and catching up on today's dose of Mundanity.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1uwxKynGP4


----------



## woodbutcher (4 May 2020)

Roll on May 11th. and l can bin this boring contraption .....l will hang on to the bike though


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2020)

Made carrot & onion bhajis tonight, to go with the leftover curry.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Slather...what a word!I've just baked some cocoa brownies, which I'll go and sample once I've finished listening to The Skinny by Ian Siegal and catching up on today's dose of Mundanity.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1uwxKynGP4




Bon appetit!!!


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2020)

@Reynard, from Clare County Library


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard, from Clare County Library
> View attachment 520009



Thank you @classic33 - a lovely find.


----------



## Jenkins (4 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I sold my lovely Trek Fuel EX9 today
> 
> View attachment 519956
> 
> ...


N-1 is not an option. It need replacing immediately.


----------



## Jenkins (4 May 2020)

My day has been so mundane I have nothing to report. No bin put out or collected, no housework done. Just got up, had a coffee, went to work, drunk more coffee, did something boring, came home.

More of the same tomorrow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> ...did something boring....


Tell us more, tease!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> N-1 is not an option. It need replacing immediately.


My N+1 needs have, sadly, reduced to N-3 + 1...


----------



## Jenkins (4 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tell us more, tease!


Stamped forms, pressed buttons, refilled the kettle - that sort of thing.


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Stamped forms, pressed buttons, refilled the kettle - that sort of thing.


How many of each though?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 May 2020)

I have done little
at work this day,
But that is okay.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> My day has been so mundane I have nothing to report. No bin put out or collected, no housework done. Just got up, had a coffee, went to work, drunk more coffee, did something boring, came home.
> 
> More of the same tomorrow.


Well done for keeping the Mundane flame burning!


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have done little
> at work this day,
> But that is okay.


Was it more or less than the day before.


----------



## slowmotion (5 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have done little
> at work this day,
> But that is okay.


You are E.J. Thribb and ICMFP.


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Well done for keeping the Mundane flame burning!


Don't encourage him!


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

I'm on my way down South again






Attachment 520025!


----------



## Jenkins (5 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> How many of each though?


Forms stamped - 409, but some more then once (we keep statistics, but only on the number of forms, not the number of stamps)
Buttons pressed - not known (we dont keep statistics)
Kettles refilled - one kettle, refilled once as it was full when I got to work and there were only two of us on duty this afternoon. Does not form part of the official statistics

Plus one phone call answered - to confirm there was no outgoing post to be collected.



classic33 said:


> Don't encourage him!


Too late!


----------



## slowmotion (5 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Forms stamped - 409, but some more then once (we keep statistics, but only on the number of forms, not the number of stamps)
> Buttons pressed - not known (we dont keep statistics)
> Kettles refilled - one kettle, refilled once as it was full when I got to work and there were only two of us on duty this afternoon. Does not form part of the official statistics
> 
> ...


How about ending the day with a real sense of achievement?

Pencils sharpened.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have done little
> at work this day,
> *But that is okay.*


Tell that to your boss!


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

slowmotion said:


> How about ending the day with a real sense of achievement?
> 
> Pencils sharpened.


Last office based job I did, pencils and pencil sharpners were deemed a health risk.

One person stabbed themself with a freshly sharpened pencil, another cut themselves on the pencil sharpner, small hand held plastic type, in the same afternoon.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Last office based job I did, pencils and pencil sharpners were deemed a health risk.
> 
> One person stabbed themself with a freshly sharpened pencil, another cut themselves on the pencil sharpner, small hand held plastic type, in the same afternoon.


When I was a technical illustrator I used to sharpen my pencils with a scalpel. Never cut myself once. I sliced into my fingers a few times cutting up paper with it though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Was it more or less than the day before.


More.


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> When I was a technical illustrator I used to sharpen my pencils with a scalpel. Never cut myself once. I sliced into my fingers a few times cutting up paper with it though.


Wonder how many would have injured themselves if I'd taken mine in?

Death by 5H maybe!!


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> More.


Don't go getting carried away now.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's a simple solution to that problem...


Brave. I didn't have the guts to go there.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2020)

Hmmm, nothing to see here. I’ll make another cuppa.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2020)

I put some more compost in my hanging baskets of Sweet Peas yesterday evening.


----------



## Kryton521 (5 May 2020)

Mmmmm......... Hoping that today becomes an exciting day if Postie brings my replacement BB. If not? Might play an online game, not gambling. Lie on the couch. Highlight will be to go for a walk, might attempt to use Strava when I do.
None of the above is News. I should be banished from this thread.......


----------



## dave r (5 May 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2020)

Good morning. I think the trees are waving at me.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good morning. I think the trees are waving at me.


It’s a bit early in the morning to be pissed innit?


----------



## dave r (5 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good morning. I think the trees are waving at me.



The tree's at the back of us have been waving at me for weeks, I wish they'd stop.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2020)

Can anybody who might annoy me keep quiet today please 
Otherwise toys and pram come to mind
And you would all miss me


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 May 2020)

Good morning. 

I need to visit the bank manager about opening an account today.

Whoopee.


----------



## raleighnut (5 May 2020)

Halfway through my 2nd cup of (Green) Tea.


----------



## Phaeton (5 May 2020)

2nd coffee in the Cafetière cereals being eaten


----------



## raleighnut (5 May 2020)

Onto a 3rd Cup and Toast


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 May 2020)

Rode to work ,not a bad morning, no one about today to speak of..

Breezy but nice, grass cutting I think shall be the order of the day..


----------



## Jenkins (5 May 2020)

Morning all, first coffee drunk so I'm ready for a day of mundanity.



slowmotion said:


> How about ending the day with a real sense of achievement?
> 
> Pencils sharpened.



None

We're treated like adults at work so we use pens which don't need sharpening. Or perhaps they just don't trust us with sharp objects...


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> My day has been so mundane I have nothing to report. No bin put out or collected, no housework done. Just got up, had a coffee, went to work, drunk more coffee, did something boring, came home.
> 
> More of the same tomorrow.


You lead such an exciting life !


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Can anybody who might annoy me keep quiet today please
> Otherwise toys and pram come to mind
> And you would all miss me


No we wouldn't! We have a pretty good aim !


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2020)

Morning .
Grey and very windy here .
I woke up this morning at 5 with heartburn ! Been feeling carp since .
I wonder if it was due to mixing Rhubarb and custard and mint choc chip ice-cream which caused it ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2020)

The weather vane crane outside my bedroom window is now facing SW. I feel for the guy who has to climb up all those stairs just to turn the crane round 180 degrees only to climb down again because the building site is idle.


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 May 2020)

Morning all, late to rise, first coffee, just heard the bins collected and the postie has just been, to idle to go and check what has come through the letterbox


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2020)

That daughter of mine is remorseless - she's already sent me her exercise bike mileage for this morning. 19 miles! I thought my 21 miles from yesterday - bike and turbo - would have kept me ahead a little longer. I better dust down the padded shorts pretty soon or she'll breeze round 2 of the 100 mile challenge.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 May 2020)

Went to the bank and got my shiny new account, or rather membership, as it's like a cooperative bank. 

Had a look at the farmers cooperative but unfortunately their range is a bit limited. There's bread mixes though, and more wellies than anyone will ever need.

Then it started raining so I hightailed it back...


----------



## raleighnut (5 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The weather vane crane outside my bedroom window is now facing SW. I feel for the guy who has to climb up all those stairs just to turn the crane round 180 degrees only to climb down again because the building site is idle.


Mandatory daily check.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good morning. I think the trees are waving at me.


Is your name Prince Charles by any chance?


----------



## woodbutcher (5 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Made carrot & onion bhajis tonight, to go with the leftover curry.


I don't suppose you would care to share the method for making the bhajis and make a fellow curry addict very happy ?


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Is your name Prince Charles by any chance?


He's not letting on, but the grass whispers to him as well. The trees don't need to know that though.


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 May 2020)

Windy and sunny here, finishing coffee number 3 and girls bedding is going on the line, strip our bed and get the bedding washed too


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2020)

Bitsa for lunch, before work, today..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Bitsa for lunch, before work, today..


Bitsa dis or bitsa dat?


----------



## Phaeton (5 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bitsa dis or bitsa dat?


At my age it certainly won't be bitsathe other


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bitsa dis or bitsa dat?


Bitsa both.. All the bitsa stuff in the fridge that need using up 👌


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> He's not letting on, but the grass whispers to him as well. The trees don't need to know that though.


Hey that's far out man...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl_VfGXf6kQ


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2020)

Stuff ready prepped for tonight's dinner, photoshoot done, props found for tomorrow's photoshoot and beers delivered to my neighbour.

Lunch calls shortly, then I do need to fill the wood bins in the house. With the spate of chilly evenings and the weather that's coming in later in the week, I don't want to be caught on the hop.


----------



## Phaeton (5 May 2020)

Over the top of the radio noise I can hear my bile calling, only 45 minutes & I will be able to answer

Edit:- I will try again

Over the top of the radio noise I can hear my *bike* calling, only 35 minutes & I will be able to answer


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Naughty"







Well, a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do...


----------



## woodbutcher (5 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Over the top of the radio noise I can hear my bile calling, only 45 minutes & I will be able to answer


Look out !! sounds like you about to be sick


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I don't suppose you would care to share the method for making the bhajis and make a fellow curry addict very happy ?



Your wish is my command. 

1 large onion, sliced
2 goodly-sized carrots (or equivalent thereof), grated
1 heaped teaspoon ground cumin
1 heaped teaspoon garam masala
1 teaspoon ground turmeric
1 teaspoon kalonji seeds
1/4 teaspoon salt
generous grind of black pepper

Mix that lot together and let it stand for a little while. Then add...

190g self-raising flour
1 cup of either plain yoghurt or buttermilk
Just enough water to make a stiff batter

Take a small to medium (but deep) frying pan and pour in vegetable oil to a finger's depth. Heat the oil, and when a small dollop of batter sizzles and crisps up immediately, the oil is hot enough. Fry in dessert spoon sized dollops, turning the bhajis halfway through. When done, remove with a slotted spoon and drain on kitchen paper.

Top tip: Cool the remaining oil, reserve in a jar and keep in the fridge. Use either for another batch of bhajis or use it to fry paste for another curry.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Naughty"
> 
> View attachment 520088
> 
> ...


Quite a few "boys" would agree with that sentiment


----------



## woodbutcher (5 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> 1 large onion, sliced
> 2 goodly-sized carrots (or equivalent thereof), grated
> ...


Marvellous ..many thanks , l will have a go, I virtually live on lentil curry so l'm always looking for ways to vary the menu


----------



## Phaeton (5 May 2020)

Whoop whoop it's Chinese Dentist time,


----------



## mybike (5 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Workshop Envy...



Oh dear, here we go. Workshop Porn.

Me, I'd just like a bench.


----------



## tyred (5 May 2020)

I can't find the top for my biro


----------



## mybike (5 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Puttered about this morning doing various things. The mysterious puddle on the utility room floor was down to carrots. Fresh ones I bought the other day, and they're already rotting.  I hate wasting food, but into the green bin they've gone.
> 
> Newly-emptied green wheelie bin - because of the bank holiday, they've come a day early here. Fortunately I remembered to put it out last night.
> 
> I also want a refund on the weather forecast.  I definitely did not order nearly an inch of rain in the space of half an hour.



Can I have some of your rain?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2020)

I've been sent to Coventry


----------



## mybike (5 May 2020)

Bins brought in, one by the binman!


----------



## mybike (5 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Rode to work ,not a bad morning, no one about today to speak of..
> 
> Breezy but nice, grass cutting I think shall be the order of the day..



My grass is waving at me.


----------



## dave r (5 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been sent to Coventry



Welcome


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Quite a few "boys" would agree with that sentiment



Tell me about it  The hours I've spent with gay bloke friends discussing our various tastes in men.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Marvellous ..many thanks , l will have a go, I virtually live on lentil curry so l'm always looking for ways to vary the menu



Coolio, you're very welcome.

BTW, how does a sweet potato, parsnip and butterbean tikka masala sound to you? I found the original recipe in a Tesco magazine and have tweaked it somewhat, especially since I make the curry paste rather than buying it.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2020)

Anyways, time to go fill some wood bins...


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Over the top of the radio noise I can hear my bile calling, only 45 minutes & I will be able to answer
> 
> Edit:- I will try again
> 
> Over the top of the radio noise I can hear my *bike* calling, only 35 minutes & I will be able to answer


Is it calling you owt rude?


----------



## postman (5 May 2020)

mybike said:


> My grass is waving at me.


I have never tried grass or weed.But they do say you can see pink elephants if you get too drunk.I will be glad when this virus thing is all over.I can go to the coffee shop rather than the off license.


----------



## postman (5 May 2020)

Wow ,after a week of painting, today I cut and edged three lawns,two of my next door neighbour s,and did him a barrow full of weeding. Then I came in for a latte.Having finished that I fell asleep in the conservatory,I feel as though my energy has dropped out of me like a leaking tap.Feeling knackered.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Coolio, you're very welcome.
> 
> BTW, how does a sweet potato, parsnip and butterbean tikka masala sound to you? I found the original recipe in a Tesco magazine and have tweaked it somewhat, especially since I make the curry paste rather than buying it.


You are talking my language ...sounds yummy !


----------



## woodbutcher (5 May 2020)

Wow its been one of those days.....work, work, work and l've only just got in, so missed lots of cyclechat "chat" but look what we have been doing 
First detach the phone line !!





then a strategically placed saw cut .




Then heave-ho with the tractor 




And start cutting up the tree..




The ants had eaten the heart of the tree right through , they must love acacia 




Done job and no injuries....except to the ants (and the tree l guess)
Time for a glass or two


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 May 2020)

Not very mundane, however a good job, well done


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Wow its been one of those days.....work, work, work and l've only just got in, so missed lots of cyclechat "chat" but look what we have been doing
> First detach the phone line !!
> View attachment 520141
> 
> ...


No more trunk calls then.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> You are talking my language ...sounds yummy !



Will post it later this evening. Seems rude not to share.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Wow its been one of those days.....work, work, work and l've only just got in, so missed lots of cyclechat "chat" but look what we have been doing
> First detach the phone line !!
> View attachment 520141
> 
> ...



That's a decent supply of firewood - once it's been sawn up and seasoned


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2020)

Right, time to cook supper... No trips to the chippy, so have dusted off the deep fat fryer and going to do fish & chips.

Will be sharing the fish with the girls, as it's Lexi's 6th Adoption Anniversary today


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 May 2020)

TV Licensing website corona'd?
"_Our website is temporarily unavailable.
We are working really hard to correct this and
apologise for any inconvenience this may cause._"​


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2020)

Now I've been sent to Cambridge.. 👋


----------



## woodbutcher (5 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Tell me about it  The hours I've spent with gay bloke friends discussing our various tastes in men.


I love the English language, for example if you replaced the preposition "in" with "of" ...brings an interesting dimension to the subject


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2020)

I’m planning to cycle to the nearest airport tomorrow to see if I can see all the grounded planes.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2020)

mybike said:


> My grass is waving at me.



Been smoking too much of it?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No more trunk calls then.



It was a branch line


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2020)

Sun's setting further and further north. And sunset is no longer a reliable indicator of beer o'clock.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sun's setting further and further north. And sunset is no longer a reliable indicator of beer o'clock.
> View attachment 520184



You will have to use sunrise for beer 🍺 o’clock instead


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2020)

Cor! I ain't 'arf been busy today, I'm jacobs'd


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You will have to use sunrise for beer 🍺 o’clock instead


Never below the yardarm.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Cor! I ain't 'arf been busy today, I'm jacobs'd


Me too , but l'm not Brahms .....at least nor yet


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I love the English language, for example if you replaced the preposition "in" with "of" ...brings an interesting dimension to the subject



*chuckle*


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2020)

mybike said:


> Can I have some of your rain?



We haven't had any more...


----------



## woodbutcher (5 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It was a branch line


Leaf it out, you're barking mad


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Now I've been sent to Cambridge.. 👋



Did you wave in my general direction?


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Leaf it out, you're barking mad


It's yew, barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Leaf it out, you're barking mad



Has no one twigged yet?


----------



## woodbutcher (5 May 2020)

No , l nipped that one in the bud !


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2020)

Sweet Potato, Parsnip & Butterbean Curry

1 large sweet potato
2 large parsnips (or equivalent)
2 large onions
2 sweet peppers
1 can butter beans
1 can chopped tomatoes
Half a head of garlic
Generous thumb-sized piece of fresh ginger
1 teaspoon curry powder
1 heaped teaspoon garam masala
1 teaspoon turmeric
6 green cardamom pods
1 vegetable stock cube

Note: I make this curry in a slow cooker rather than on the hob, so you may have to tweak this.

Put slow cooker on low. Put can of tomatoes (plus rinsings), stock cube and cardamom pods in. On the hob, heat two generous tablespoons of vegetable oil in a frying pan. Add the finely chopped ginger and garlic, fry for short while, then add spices and let it bubble for a minute or so. Then add the sliced onions and saute until the onions are translucent. Add that to slow cooker. Use some of the tomato juice to deglaze the frying pan.

Peel and cut the sweet potato and parsnips into roughly even sized chunks. Tip into a baking tray, toss the veg in a little oil, salt & pepper, and roast in the oven (around half an hour to 40 mins at 180C fan) until just tender. Cool and set aside. Deseed the peppers and cut into generous chunks.

I load my slow cooker around midday to eat somewhere between 7 and 8pm. So I usually let the tomato, onion and spices simmer away until around 4pm. Then I throw in the peppers and leave. About an hour-ish before serving, I throw in the sweet potato and parsnips, and then with about half an hour to go, in go the butter beans with about half the liquid in the can.

On serving, veg should be tender but not mushy.

This curry is good with a mint and garlic raita (plain yoghurt, a couple of garlic cloves, a generous amount of chopped fresh mint plus salt and pepper to taste)

Rice and poppadoms are also a good accompaniment.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Did you wave in my general direction?


I went for a lovely walk, but didn't see you..









Just some ducks 🦆 🦆 🦆


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I went for a lovely walk, but didn't see you..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, likely those reeds are taller than me, so...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> No , l nipped that one in the bud !



Now I have an idea germinating.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2020)

All these puns have made me thirsty.

Time for a


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Now I've been sent to Cambridge.. 👋


Take it easy Pete

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DAdWcsM7Po


----------



## Jenkins (6 May 2020)

Tuesday's office update - much quieter.

Forms stamped: 81
Buttons pressed: less than Monday
Kettle refilled: Twice as it was empty when I got in.
2 x postmen/couriers informed that there was no outgoing post for them to collect.

There endeth the office updates for a while as, due to a combination of rest days & working from home, I don't have to go back in until a week on Saturday. The 05:30 alarm on the 16th is going to be a big shock!

Wednedsay will be mostly spend doing housework instead of going to Nottingham to see The Mission at Rock City


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Take it easy Pete
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DAdWcsM7Po



Nah, let him

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=stjIjkduN40


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Tuesday's office update - much quieter.
> 
> Forms stamped: 81
> Buttons pressed: less than Monday
> ...


Cuppas supped!!


----------



## Jenkins (6 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Cuppas supped!!


Three (Lidl Colombian Supremo filter for completists)

Plus three pints of Tesco orange & mango squash, three digestive biscuits, a pack of salt & vinegar crisps and two packs of ham & cheese sandwiches also consumed.

I really need this lockdown to finish so I can get out and do something interesting!


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Three (Lidl Colombian Supremo filter for completists)
> 
> Plus three pints of Tesco orange & mango squash, three digestive biscuits, a pack of salt & vinegar crisps and two packs of ham & cheese sandwiches also consumed.
> 
> I really need this lockdown to finish so I can get out and do something interesting!


You've time to sleep on it and think of something. Naked hang gliding for instance.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2020)

Someone can see the future.




Note the date!





In other news, I've moved again.


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2020)

Fresh outside in poshshire this morning
Lovely clear blue skies.
Early morning turbo session going well only another 15 minutes to go


----------



## Salty seadog (6 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I sold my lovely Trek Fuel EX9 today
> 
> View attachment 519956
> 
> ...



I've always loved that bike Pete. Enjoyed pics from your rides.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 May 2020)

I have tea in my second favourite mug, my best mug is in the wishdosher. It’s sunny out.
I’m a bit tired this morning.


----------



## Phaeton (6 May 2020)

Early first coffee, just suddenly woke up & decided I didn't want to stay in bed


----------



## Levo-Lon (6 May 2020)

Chilly start.
I did a track day at Silverstone not that many yrs ago, 2°C occasional rain and windy of course on May 8th.
Oh how I enjoyed being in my bike leathers and not much else.


Funny how you remember things


----------



## EltonFrog (6 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Chilly start.
> I did a track day at Silverstone not that many yrs ago, 2°C occasional rain and windy of course on May 8th.
> Oh how I enjoyed being in my bike leathers and not much else.
> 
> ...


I wonder if it was the same day/year I did it? Was it a Ron Haslam thing?


----------



## Phaeton (6 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I wonder if it was the same day/year I did it? Was it a Ron Haslam thing?


I thought Ron Haslam ones were at Donnington


----------



## EltonFrog (6 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I thought Ron Haslam ones were at Donnington


They were, the Fragrant MrsP did one at Donnington, then a couple of years later she, my dad, my nephew , me and a friend did one a Silverstone.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2020)

Good morning people, bright and fresh, a bike ride beckons.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 May 2020)

Today I shall be wearing a blue t-shirt sporting the words “Stay Fit. Don’t Quit”...

stretched tightly over my beer belly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2020)

I woke at 3 to find that the radio wasn't working. So I switched on the light to find out what was going on but the light didn't come on. Plus there was the faint sound of of an alarm going off and a flashing red light in my hallway. Then fire engines turned up outside, so I had blue flashing lights outside to go with the red lights inside. All this disturbance to the normal way the world worked meant I wasn't going to go back to sleep any time soon. So, my first reaction was to make a pot of tea. I got quite panicky when I realised I couldn't heat the water.

Everything's back to normal now. The trees are less wavy, more ripply.


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2020)

Morning. 
Sunny here with a clear blue sky .
I think that the posting of bin news is a good thing, as if you are not sure what day your bin is due you can look back to your previous week's post to check .
That's what I'll be doing as I'm not sure !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2020)

Well, not quite back to normal. The water's gone off. The shop steward of the local Utilities Union is definitely in a bad mood.


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2020)

Just checked that I didn't mention recycling on Friday so it must be due this Friday .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 May 2020)

Black bin for us today.

In the current climate I just hope they leave the emptied bin within 1/2 mile of my house.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2020)

In a new and exciting bin related development, my Landlord has delivered two bag holders with about 60l capacity.​​I'm not sure what he thinks I'll find to put in them, or where I'm supposed to keep them in this rather small apartment.​


----------



## Phaeton (6 May 2020)

Why do they do that, measure capacity of bags etc. in Litres, I find it of no use at all, I cannot visualise 10L, 20L, 30L but I can visualise 30x30x20 etc.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Why do they do that, measure capacity of bags etc. in Litres, I find it of no use at all, I cannot visualise 10L, 20L, 30L but I can visualise 30x30x20 etc.



I've got used to it now, as it is the standard here. In the same way, despite growing up in the UK and living there until I was 20, I can't visualise 30 miles any more, but I can visualise 50k.


----------



## Phaeton (6 May 2020)

Just before the lockdown the wife was looking for suitcases for our trip to the US, she was asking what size we needed, reading a suitcase is 20L or 30L means absolutely nothing to me, about the only thing that works for me is a 5L petrol can.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I've always loved that bike Pete. Enjoyed pics from your rides.


Thank you, and me too. I can't ride with the vigour it needs to enjoy it properly since my knee went foobar, sadly. 
It's a shame to leave it languishing in the shed, all sad and dusty, so I'll let someone else enjoy it.


----------



## woodbutcher (6 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sweet Potato, Parsnip & Butterbean Curry
> 
> 1 large sweet potato
> 2 large parsnips (or equivalent)
> ...


I am already feeling hungry , this sounds so good ! l dunno if there is a slow cooker knocking around somewhere , l will send out a search party (me) .....this is a very large and disorganised house so l better take a picnic


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Just before the lockdown the wife was looking for suitcases for our trip to the US, she was asking what size we needed, reading a suitcase is 20L or 30L means absolutely nothing to me, about the only thing that works for me is a 5L petrol can.


If you put 4 petrol cans into a suitcase, it'll be a 20 litres. If 6, it's a 30 litre... 
HTH


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2020)

It's recycling bin day, today. 
MrsPete has just added an empty milk container and the instructions for a coffee machine we no longer have.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2020)

Ooh, I've just heard the sound of water running somewhere in the building! I'll investigate.

News: It was the sound of my own cistern refilling! The water's running elsewhere but the hot stuff is not yet hot enough for a shower.


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got used to it now, as it is the standard here. In the same way, despite growing up in the UK and living there until I was 20, I can't visualise 30 miles any more, but I can visualise 50k.


It's just the same ! Think of those 50kms as 30 miles. Simple !


----------



## Phaeton (6 May 2020)

Isn't 50kms about 2 inch, that's not a very long ride?


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2020)

No! 2 inches is 50 millipedes !


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2020)

Why did they change the name of centigrade ? 

They didn't ask me !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Why did they change the name of centigrade ?
> 
> They didn't ask me !


Ask Kelvin, he's sure to know.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Just checked that I didn't mention recycling on Friday so it must be due this Friday .


Bank Holiday Friday!!


----------



## Phaeton (6 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bank Holiday Friday!!


Not be the one to burst your bubble it's only Wednesday, we have 2 more Boris day's before Friday


----------



## postman (6 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It was a branch line


Oh i have just twigged this joke.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2020)

postman said:


> Oh i have just twigged this joke.


And your verdict: funny or knot?


----------



## postman (6 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And your verdict: funny or knot?


Do i have to log on to tell you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2020)

postman said:


> Do i have to log on to tell you.


Good question. I'm stumped.


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 May 2020)

Up a while, 2nd coffee, no ride today as bee sting redness has reached my knee!!! going to give it a rest today and let the antibiotics and anti histamines do their work


----------



## Phaeton (6 May 2020)

My Beetle was stolen at 6:30 this morning, son tried to go to work in his car, battery was dead, (intermittent fault) so he went in the Beetle


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 May 2020)

Dog is on the drive watching the world go by, need to put her on her extendable lead, fixed to the wall, while I go to make another coffee.... she will take herself for a walk down the park to the skatepark section, just to rob some food off an unsuspecting youf...... typical labrador just been fed but is never enough


----------



## Kempstonian (6 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good question. I'm stumped.


Leaf it out you lot!


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Leaf it out you lot!


They have folk weeping into their willows at this rate.


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> They have folk weeping into their willows at this rate.


This is getting a little too poplar for my liking!


----------



## Phaeton (6 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> This is getting a little too poplar for my liking!


Not that old Chestnut again


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> This is getting a little too poplar for my liking!


Bring back the birch?


----------



## raleighnut (6 May 2020)

Oakay we've had about enough now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Never below the yardarm.


Always below the yardarm, and at the sunset gun.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2020)

3C here this morning, 
maybe 0C Friday night. 
So I shall have to cover my tomatoes and purple peppers.
I think the little cabbages, carrots, and radishes will be okay.

I have a new clothes dryer, in other news.


----------



## Kryton521 (6 May 2020)

Nice afternoon here in sunny south Wales...... Finished work, might go for a snooze as I didn't sleep well again last night. Cup of tea is in order first though


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 May 2020)

Washing some towels at the mo, now I am upright the leg is a lot better, may try a ride after all


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 May 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Nice afternoon here in sunny south Wales...... Finished work, might go for a snooze as I didn't sleep well again last night. Cup of tea is in order first though


I was woken at 1 AM by the nocturnal creatures that my wife and daughters have turned into, my wake up call is " its that time of the day again, midday" I managed to get back to sleep but was late getting up today


----------



## EltonFrog (6 May 2020)

I've just bought something on the bay of E.


----------



## Phaeton (6 May 2020)

My wife has just spotted some marks on the lounge ceiling, we may have a central heating water leak on the landing upstairs


----------



## dave r (6 May 2020)

They've finally delivered our new curtain rail, they lost the first one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Just before the lockdown the wife was looking for suitcases for our trip to the US, she was asking what size we needed, reading a suitcase is 20L or 30L means absolutely nothing to me, about the only thing that works for me is a 5L petrol can.



Imagine four petrol cans. Or six.

I see the problem though. It took a while to adjust.


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bank Holiday Friday!!


My wife said that they are still due to turn up so we will put the bins out Thursday night just in case they are early .


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2020)

I popped out for a short 5 mile ride after lunch as it is nice and sunny . 
When I got back I had a nap .


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 May 2020)

I'm just marinating a Lamb breast with some Baharat, olive oil, Urfa Chilli flakes and Garlic.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It's just the same ! Think of those 50kms as 30 miles. Simple !



That's what I mean: I now have to convert everything from miles to KM. And as for the 12hr clock...


----------



## EltonFrog (6 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm just marinating a Lamb breast with some Baharat, olive oil, Urfa Chilli flakes and Garlic.


Oooh, 'ark at you with ya la-de-da Baharat and ya Urfa chilli. Posh. I bet you've got fruit in bowl on the front window sill and no one is ill.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm just marinating a Lamb breast with some Baharat, olive oil, Urfa Chilli flakes and Garlic.


I've no idea what baharat is but it sounds lush anyway.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2020)

I cycled over to Countesthorpe this morning, rode 57 miles.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2020)

Spent the morning cutting grass. I will be spending the afternoon cutting grass. I have had lunch in between. And I have a zit on my nose.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I am already feeling hungry , this sounds so good ! l dunno if there is a slow cooker knocking around somewhere , l will send out a search party (me) .....this is a very large and disorganised house so l better take a picnic



You can always make it on the hob - which is what the original recipe says. I just think slow cooking the sauce gives it so much more flavour.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Spent the morning cutting grass. I will be spending the afternoon cutting grass. I have had lunch in between. And I have a zit on my nose.



You may find it takes less time if you don't use scissors.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Pink"


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> You may find it takes less time if you don't use scissors.





I have a ride on mower


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I cycled over to Countesthorpe this morning, rode 57 miles.



"Liked" after a quick conversion to Km in my head.


----------



## dave r (6 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> "Liked" after a quick conversion to Km in my head.



I'm old school, brought up on imperial.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's what I mean: I now have to convert everything from miles to KM. And as for the 12hr clock...


That clock thing - all the hard arithmetic comes late in the day when you're less fresh.


----------



## mybike (6 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Wow its been one of those days.....work, work, work and l've only just got in, so missed lots of cyclechat "chat" but look what we have been doing
> First detach the phone line !!
> View attachment 520141
> 
> ...


When disconnecting a phone line ensure that no one is about to make a call. Ringing current hurts!!!


----------



## Speicher (6 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Pink"
> 
> View attachment 520349
> 
> ...


----------



## mybike (6 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Been smoking too much of it?



You have to cut it first.


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 May 2020)

12.5 miles, no further........ the world is full of stupid people and their kids on scooters, came back home for a G&T


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 May 2020)

mybike said:


> You have to cut it first.


Dont forget to starve the plant of water for a few days..... dont ask how I know


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 May 2020)

@Reynard
Just wondering about the "pink" theme........ what colour is your nose? especially now the spot has been squeezed... Inspiration maybe?


----------



## mybike (6 May 2020)

Had a letter delivered for previous owners a few days ago. Too far to walk, so an excuse for a bike rid!!! It's surprising how you can do 7 miles to deliver a letter to someone a mile away.

And I found out where Mill Hill Lane goes!


----------



## mybike (6 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> My wife has just spotted some marks on the lounge ceiling, we may have a central heating water leak on the landing upstairs



Blame her.


----------



## mybike (6 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> You may find it takes less time if you don't use scissors.



She is only little & they are big scissors.


----------



## mybike (6 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Dont forget to starve the plant of water for a few days..... dont ask how I know



Not easy to do if it rains.


----------



## Phaeton (6 May 2020)

mybike said:


> Blame her.


It was the professional plumber who was involved in the house extension, which is why I normally don't allow trades in the house, it's bodged up for tonight, have to get the parts tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It was the professional plumber who was involved in the house extension, which is why I normally don't allow trades in the house, it's bodged up for tonight, have to get the parts tomorrow.



Hate water leaks !


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2020)

We've ordered Italian food from the local family run restaurant - they've been really busy doing deliveries, so that keeps them going as they are only small. One of their speciality starters is ribs in an orange sauce - utterly delicious. They say they usually do 4 boxes a week of ribs, and are currently doing 14 boxes. We'll probably do the same again in a month when it's Mrs F's birthday.


----------



## Kryton521 (6 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> My wife has just spotted some marks on the lounge ceiling, we may have a central heating water leak on the landing upstairs



Oh I hope not! That'll be costly, not to mention messy!


----------



## woodbutcher (6 May 2020)

What's the verdict regarding eating mussels in May ( no R in the month and all that) ?


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2020)

Today's grass cutting done and the watercolour painting mostly finished.

Still need to do the bits outside that the council and drainage board usually do, but haven't. That's on the agenda for tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> I get the impression that @Andy in Germany has a beautiful daughter who is keen on pink.



Alas, my vintage crockery isn't up for grabs. 

I've got three more of those, one blue, one green and one yellow.


----------



## Speicher (6 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Alas, my vintage crockery isn't up for grabs.
> 
> I've got three more of those, one blue, one green and one yellow.



I was thinking that Beautiful Daughter would be a good judge of the pinky pinkness of pink, rather than "borrowing" your vintage crockery.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> I was thinking that Beautiful Daughter would be a good judge of the pinky pinkness of pink, rather than "borrowing" your vintage crockery.



True...  

Does make me wish I had a spare set though.  I did have the opportunity to acquire more, but didn't - a charity I was volunteering for was packing up, and the crockery was going to go into the skip. More fool me as I really like this kind of stuff.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've no idea what baharat is but it sounds lush anyway.


It's a North African spice mix.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 May 2020)

'Would you like me to french trim your lamb cutlets?' I imagined my local butcher saying to me.
'Yes please' my imaginery self answered.


----------



## Speicher (6 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> True...
> 
> Does make me wish I had a spare set though.  I did have the opportunity to acquire more, but didn't - a charity I was volunteering for was packing up, and the crockery was going to go into the skip. More fool me as I really like this kind of stuff.



There is a Charity shop near here that concentrates on China, glassware and kitchen items, plus some books. There is also a tea shop that takes (and I presume pays for) all the odd cups and saucers and plates. So both parties gain. I like the idea of mismatched crockery as it reminds me of my grandma.


----------



## Maverick Goose (6 May 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> 'Would you like me to french trim your lamb cutlets?' I imagined my local butcher saying to me.
> 'Yes please' my imaginery self answered.


I hope your imaginary self is practising social distancing.


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2020)

Delivery was spot on time from our local Italian (own drivers), and hot - very hot (ribs). We've popped the bones in a pan to do a stock, and have some of the secret orange sauce left. ooohhhh. Kept the two teens at the table for an hour, so must have worked. Tweeted the restaurant to say thanks (no farcebook for me). And I have left over's for tomorrow lunch.

Lunch break from working in 'the shed' was productive. Cut and strimmed two small lawns, then did a quick 8 miles on the MTB - utterly shattered as I hit the hilly bits quite hard - very intense 40 minutes.

Colleagues are quite surprised I'm working in a shed, but it's pleasant, not disturbed, and no cats walking over the keyboard - a major problem when you have five of the blighters. Wifi has been rock solid as we have a 'mesh' system, which was the best upgrade I did last year. Just had to sign off on a colleague getting a 4g dongle for their internet. I'm a bit 'suspicious' as they are an academic, and all the buggers work from home as it is at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It was the professional plumber who was involved in the house extension, which is why I normally don't allow trades in the house, it's bodged up for tonight, have to get the parts tomorrow.



This is one reason I learned to be a cabinet maker and not a plumber or electrician: the stakes are much higher for those trades if things go wrong...


----------



## postman (6 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> We've ordered Italian food from the local family run restaurant - they've been really busy doing deliveries, so that keeps them going as they are only small.


Nothing wrong with small Italians,Chelsea have bought plenty of them and won cups.


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2020)

postman said:


> Nothing wrong with small Italians,Chelsea have bought plenty of them and won cups.


There were a few good small Italian cyclists too. PS they have the father's tourer hung up in the restaurant. I asked a load of questions, and poor Alex, who runs it now, hadn't a clue about the bike.... I let him off.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2020)

I don't remember such a series of glorious sunsets. I'm amazed at how quickly the sun sets further and further north.






Beer o'clock!


----------



## Phaeton (6 May 2020)

Are you seeing these as the smog has cleared?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Are you seeing these as the smog has cleared?


It probably helps but for some reason the wind's blown all the clouds away as well.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 May 2020)

Just ordered some new jockey wheels for the derailleur on my recumbent. The derailleur came off my retired mtn bike. It’s probably about 10 years old, and wheels a bit worn when I looked yesterday!


----------



## woodbutcher (6 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is one reason I learned to be a cabinet maker and not a plumber or electrician: the stakes are much higher for those trades if things go wrong...


You and me both, l had my own cabinetmaking business up until the day came when an American client turned up at the door of my workshop in Suffolk and asked me to make a "group" for Bloomingdales in New York and by the way l would like you to come to NY and launch the range of English oak furniture. Life was never the same after that l assure you


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2020)

Painting finished,  made and alternative pack of chocolate found.

Tesco's 85% cocoa dark chocolate is just too bitter.  I bought it on YS, so no great loss. Will make a cake or pudding with it so's not to waste it.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> @Reynard
> Just wondering about the "pink" theme........ what colour is your nose? especially now the spot has been squeezed... Inspiration maybe?



I'm not subjecting you lot to my purulent pustule...


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> There is a Charity shop near here that concentrates on China, glassware and kitchen items, plus some books. There is also a tea shop that takes (and I presume pays for) all the odd cups and saucers and plates. So both parties gain. I like the idea of mismatched crockery as it reminds me of my grandma.



Yep, mismatched crockery here, mismatched furniture... Mind, in a teeny, tiny cottage, it kind of works


----------



## Kempstonian (6 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Alas, my vintage crockery isn't up for grabs.
> 
> I've got three more of those, one blue, one green and one yellow.


I think I might be able to guess what the themes will be for the next three days


----------



## Jenkins (6 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Chilly start.
> I did a track day at Silverstone not that many yrs ago, 2°C occasional rain and windy of course on May 8th.
> Oh how I enjoyed being in my bike leathers and not much else.
> 
> ...


World Endurance Championship (Le Mans Type cars) at Silverstone, Easter time(ish) a few years ago - the Saturday morning practice was cancelled due to snow - didn't stop me doing a lap of the circuit via the public road on my bike 'though.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> World Endurance Championship (Le Mans Type cars) at Silverstone, Easter time(ish) a few years ago - the Saturday morning practice was cancelled due to snow - didn't stop me doing a lap of the circuit via the public road on my bike 'though.



Snetterton in June... 24 hour 2CV race, muggins covering the meeting for Autosport...

3 am, close to freezing, lashing with rain, and Alan Hyde, bless him, drags me off the gantry where I'm trying to take photos but can't stop shivering, and into the commentary box to share the circuit's only working heater. By dawn, the circuit had effectively sunk without trace...

And yes, I was wearing a skiiing jacket and waterproofs...


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2020)

I've been on the move






Now they can't give a location, other than I'm currently on this planet.

Back in Northern Ireland, it seems!


----------



## Jenkins (6 May 2020)

As a working from home day, I actually managed to get a lot done...

Two lots of washing done & line dried
Bedding changed
All rooms vacuumed
Kitchen floor steam mopped (coffee made before starting this time)
New 1 year bond savings account set up & money paid in
Six mile walk
Kitchen floor steam mopped again due to not noticing something on the sole of my shoe when I got back from the walk.
Gammon steak, new potatoes & peas consumed.

Phone calls from work - none.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2020)

I have lost my main bike light.

Was using it as a torch, put it somewhere safe, and now can I find it? can I heck...

To console myself, I have been trying my hand at some life drawing.

Anyways, time for bed.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have lost my main bike light.
> 
> Was using it as a torch, put it somewhere safe, and now can I find it? can I heck...
> 
> ...


Buy a brand new one. Once they have your money/you've opened the packaging, the one you bought it to replace will turn up. 

Guaranteed to work.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2020)

Good morning people, trip down our local community library this morning and a curtain rail to put up this afternoon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2020)

Good morning. I need to figure out how the local buses work today so I can get to the railway station and catch a train back to Stuttgart tomorrow.


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2020)

Another fantastic start to the day in Poshshire 
First cuppa downed
Hopefully later today we will have a shipment of bird seed


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2020)

🎵Good Morning, Good Morning, it’s nice to wake up late, good morning, good morning to you. 🎵
Except it’s early. Why can’t I lie in ‘till 10am any more?

I have tea, and Winnie by my side.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 May 2020)

Just finished second strong coffee, dogs are all outside and quiet ( pretty weird) . No wind , humid, and temp. forecast 26c for today. 
The President is due to make an announcement this evening , no bets on what it will be about


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a ride on mower


Yes I can see how that would speed things up . Trimming the grass with scissors whilst being propelled along on a mower !


----------



## Phaeton (7 May 2020)

I really should start working & stop reading on here


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I wonder if it was the same day/year I did it? Was it a Ron Haslam thing?




No it was a track day organisation..
Ron wasn't there that day.

He's got more sense


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 May 2020)

What fabulous morning, lovely cycle to work ..ferry meadows was just stunning. 
4 days off from tomorrow  Cant wait


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2020)

Morning all. There's a very agitated robin in a tree outside whose warning call sounds like a furiously clipping hairdresser.


----------



## Phaeton (7 May 2020)

just walked up to the post box & back obviously, what a lovely day


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2020)

Morning all from sunny Suffolk. First coffee downed with breakfast to follow shortly.

Looks like a lovely day to get out for a long but local bike ride.


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2020)

Morning !
I've done my exercise for this morning . I've been chasing Woodpigeons out of the garden. They've really got me angry as one landed on our gazebo and immediately carpped on my bike which was leaning against it .


----------



## Kryton521 (7 May 2020)

Coffee'd. Eaten porridge and toast. Hung out the washing, came in, turned around and it was raining! One of those little cloud bursts. No harm. Going for a cycle ride soon. Still a bit chilly, leg warmers or bib tights?


----------



## Phaeton (7 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've been chasing Woodpigeons out of the garden


You need a dog or if desperate a cat


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Yes I can see how that would speed things up . Trimming the grass with scissors whilst being propelled along on a mower !



The Indiana Jones approach to lawn maintenance...


----------



## dave r (7 May 2020)

I've unpacked our new curtain rail, all pretty standard stuff, I've got a similar one upstairs, the fun will be bending it round the bay


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> No it was a track day organisation..
> Ron wasn't there that day.
> 
> He's got more sense



Over here a few/many years ago when the new Firebird came out a local brewery ran a competition to have a lap of the course with Ron riding and the winner on pillion, he wheelied the full length of the straight from Quarterbridge to Braddan roundabout and completed the lap 10 seconds slower than race pace...... the poor girl could not speak when she got off


----------



## postman (7 May 2020)

dave r said:


> the fun will be bending it round the bay


 Your are kidding right.There is not a coastline in Coventry.


----------



## postman (7 May 2020)

Postman is getting excited.After spending a week painting and one day gardening next door.I have a free day.So a long scenic walk is on the cards today.


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 May 2020)

We have rain until after lunch


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2020)

My daughter has just posted 44 kms on the exercise bike for this morning! She's merciless.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. I need to figure out how the local buses work today so I can get to the railway station and catch a train back to Stuttgart tomorrow.



Hmm... public transport is working on a weekend service which means the bus will take 20 minutes to the station and I'll have to wait another 45 for the train.

I think I'll walk...


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2020)

I haven't been for a run or a bike ride today. 

Yet.


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 May 2020)

Me too..... Yet!!!


----------



## Phaeton (7 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My daughter has just posted 44 kms on the exercise bike for this morning! She's merciless.


But it's not real


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> But it's not real


The 3,700 kcal on her fitbit suggests there's a bit of reality in there somewhere.


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 May 2020)

Going now


----------



## Phaeton (7 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The 3,700 kcal on her fitbit suggests there's a bit of reality in there somewhere.


That seems a little optimistic, do they have a tie up with Volkswagon?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That seems a little optimistic, do they have a tie up with Volkswagon?


Ah yes, silly me, it's actually 2130 kcal. I should pay more attention to reading things properly.


----------



## Phaeton (7 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ah yes, silly me, it's actually 2130 kcal. I should pay more attention to reading things properly.


Unless of course she had the front of the exercise bike on a couple of books so it's uphill all the way


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Over here a few/many years ago when the new Firebird came out a local brewery ran a competition to have a lap of the course with Ron riding and the winner on pillion, he wheelied the full length of the straight from Quarterbridge to Braddan roundabout and completed the lap 10 seconds slower than race pace...... the poor girl could not speak when she got off



My wife often had the same problem....I do miss taking her out on the bike..the peace and quiet


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm old school, brought up on imperial.


I'm American, old school is the only school over here.


----------



## Phaeton (7 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm American, old school is the only school over here.


I'm Yorkshire we're not allowed to have skools, Lardun don't want us to have any in case we rise up & overthrow the rulin classes, afterall we're only 500 people short of being bigger than Skotlund


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> You and me both, l had my own cabinetmaking business up until the day came when an American client turned up at the door of my workshop in Suffolk and asked me to make a "group" for Bloomingdales in New York and by the way l would like you to come to NY and launch the range of English oak furniture. Life was never the same after that l assure you


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
Bloomingdales....
I may have to go shopping.
I'd have to go to Peoria to find a Macy's, now. I think. Hard to keep up with stuff that is closing at times.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2020)

I am supposed to be working, but I'm finding it difficult to concentrate.


----------



## Speicher (7 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I've unpacked our new curtain rail, all pretty standard stuff, I've got a similar one upstairs, the fun will be bending it round the bay



I thought Coventry was a long way from the sea.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> I thought Coventry was a long way from the sea.


Accelerated coastal erosion.


----------



## Speicher (7 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Accelerated coastal erosion.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I'm Yorkshire we're not allowed to have skools, Lardun don't want us to have any in case we rise up & overthrow the rulin classes, afterall we're only 500 people short of being bigger than Skotlund



_"Some context. Yorkshire as a region has a population of almost 5.4 million, greater than that of Scotland. It’s economy is bigger than that of Wales. It has an area of nearly 12,000 sq km, comprising coastline, mountains, miles of open countryside and cities. Three of the 10 largest cities in the UK – Leeds, Sheffield and Bradford – are in Yorkshire."_

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...thern-powerhouse-george-osborne-a8015556.html


----------



## woodbutcher (7 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> Bloomingdales....
> I may have to go shopping.
> I'd have to go to Peoria to find a Macy's, now. I think. Hard to keep up with stuff that is closing at times.


Blooming pricy is Bloomingdales but what a store. I got very drunk at the launch party and unfortunately it is all on film because we took a bloody crew with us from England . I lent the dvd to a mate and he hasn't returned it yet , when he does l might share a clip from it on cycle chat . I have never before or since known such attention or money being lavished ! The saddest thing is that "The Twin Towers" changed everything and commerce as well as people died. Life is full of surprises and not all of them are pleasant


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2020)

Adversity !


A place where you study marketing ?


----------



## Phaeton (7 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I am supposed to be working, but I'm finding it difficult to concentrate.


I know the feeling very well


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 May 2020)

Back for 45 mins, it was glorious sun on the ride, rain had stopped before I went out, warm and a bit rainy now


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 May 2020)

Early finish, 3pm, I shall have a nice long ride home, fitzwilliam estate beckons ,nice xc ride all off road


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Just finished second strong coffee, dogs are all outside and quiet ( pretty weird) . No wind , humid, and temp. forecast 26c for today.
> The President is due to make an announcement this evening , no bets on what it will be about


How many coffees he's had today?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 May 2020)

Just taken a stroll down to the Co-op to get the essentials.

That case of San Miguel was bloody heavy after half-a-mile!

Fortunately, crisps don’t weigh much.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> I thought Coventry was a long way from the sea.



Wrong bay.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2020)

I'm in the cemetery. A funeral is taking place. All the mourners are 'social distancing'.


----------



## postman (7 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm in the cemetery.


This is a world's first,a message from the otherside,Lancashire is it as bad as they say,or is it hotter.


----------



## postman (7 May 2020)

The walk was superb.Nearly six miles in sunshine and lovely woods around our area.Plus and a big plus,we have found a riding stable that gives free manure away.Just bring your own bags,they even provide the pitchforks,going to have lots of that.Also great to see so many cyclists out,it might give me ideas to go awol.


----------



## Phaeton (7 May 2020)

I still have my headache, but the blurred vision has gone, let's see if the bike will get rid of the rest of it, just need to find a big glass of water to take it with.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I am supposed to be working, but I'm finding it difficult to concentrate.



Mmmm? What?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I still have my headache, but the *blurred vision* has gone, let's see if the bike will get rid of the rest of it, just need to find a big glass of water to take it with.



it didn't look like this did it?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2020)

The old people's home across the field from my apartment is hosting an accordion singing group who are performing with enthusiasm on the back terrace.

Accordion music travels a surprisingly long way.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2020)

The service is now over. They did the social distancing thing for the service,yet now they're all stood around the grave,very close to each other!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 May 2020)

Now the JCB has arrived to fill the grave in.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2020)

Speaking of mortality.. I saved the lives of two bee's today. 
A honey bee was flitting around our lounge, so I caught it in the aquarium net. 
T'other, a bumble bee, flew into my car as I drove to work. I had to stop and let it out or it might have not bee..n able to find its way home 🏡


----------



## dave r (7 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> I thought Coventry was a long way from the sea.




Rail fitted, bent round the bay no problem, curtain up, job done, sorted.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> it didn't look like this did it?


I know know that I occasionally get acephalgic scintillating scotomas. The words alone are enough to give you a headache.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Rail fitted, bent round the bay no problem, curtain up, job done, sorted.
> 
> View attachment 520562


Oh, I was hoping for one of these


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2020)

More grass cut this morning. Lunch consumed - a bit of a bitsas, but the fridge is now cleared of leftovers. About to go out and cut some more grass now that I've had my pee break and  break.

It is lovely and sunny here.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Mirror Images"






A two part mould is a mirror image, as is the sugar casting. Which are both in a mirror, which also gives a mirror image...


----------



## fossyant (7 May 2020)

Half my Sutton's seeds order turned up. These were the plugs that were supposed to be the 'earliest' ready - 42 Begonias and 42 Gazania. I was getting worried as some reviews recently have said the plants turned up with half the plugs dead. Fortunately all mine are fine. Going to let the plug plants settle a day or two, then plant in tubs in the greenhouse for them to harden off. I thought I had loads missing, but then realised they are plugs, and 21 plants do actually fit in a small space. 

Left to arrive are 42 Impatiens, 42 Antirrhinum Crackle & Pop and 3 more tomato plants - sweet aperitif. I've got 6 of the yellow baby tomato plants and 2 beef tomatoes. Here is hoping for the sun now.

Hoping to have quite a colourful garden this year !


----------



## Phaeton (7 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> it didn't look like this did it?


Yeah that's the type of thing, don't get migraines very often well not in the last few years, was okay out on the ride apart from being a bit warm which is another side effect I get. Going to have a shower, take some Solphedeine tablets & sit with closed eyes for a bit. have some food & a quiet night, after a good nights sleep I'll be fine again


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2020)

That's another day of grass cutting behind me. Got another hour's worth tomorrow, and then we're done and dusted. Well, till next time anyway... 

Have me a nice  and looking forward to supper. Took a nice slab of ribeye out of the freezer.


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2020)

I have been putting another frame together hoping that I could try it out this evening . I had a bit of difficulty trying to find all the bits but finally managed it . I did a 5 mile test ride . I thought that it was going to rain as it started to get a bit dark , but luckily it stayed away .
The frame was a chrome plated Carlton Cobra . I need a new chain as the one I used kept clunking .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The old people's home across the field from my apartment is hosting an accordion singing group who are performing with enthusiasm on the back terrace.
> 
> Accordion music travels a surprisingly long way. *Unfortunately*.



Fixed that for you. No charge.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Yeah that's the type of thing, don't get migraines very often well not in the last few years, was okay out on the ride apart from being a bit warm which is another side effect I get. Going to have a shower, take some Solphedeine tablets & sit with closed eyes for a bit. have some food & a quiet night, after a good nights sleep I'll be fine again





Phaeton said:


> Yeah that's the type of thing, don't get migraines very often well not in the last few years, was okay out on the ride apart from being a bit warm which is another side effect I get. Going to have a shower, take some Solphedeine tablets & sit with closed eyes for a bit. have some food & a quiet night, after a good nights sleep I'll be fine again


I had one this afternoon , not that its of any comfort for you...l get the jagged ring of bright light and a slight headache , and l have successfully convinced myself that they are an indicator of superior brain activity ....if that helps


----------



## EltonFrog (7 May 2020)

I took part in an online quiz today with work colleagues, most of whom I have never met face to face. I started the part time job about two days into the lock down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2020)

Tonight I will be devoting my time to outwitting squirrels.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tonight I will be devoting my time to outwitting squirrels.
> View attachment 520662


Is that a mushroom cloud?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that a mushroom cloud?


No, it's Victoria's parasol.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, it's Victoria's parasol.


Thought you'd taken your war against the squirrels just that bit too far.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Thought you'd taken your war against the squirrels just that bit too far.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2020)

Pushed the boat out a bit for supper tonight. Just because... 

Medium rare ribeye, new potatoes with butter, parsley and mint, steamed green beans and roasted baby plum tomatoes.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Pushed the boat out a bit for supper tonight. Just because...
> 
> Medium rare ribeye, new potatoes with butter, parsley and mint, steamed green beans and roasted baby plum tomatoes.


Parsley AND mint? Blimey, you lot in the next county like the posh life don't you?


----------



## woodbutcher (7 May 2020)

Where as l sank my boat with this bloody silly contraption....l make a decent pizza dough but it needs a proper oven not a toy


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Parsley AND mint? Blimey, you lot in the next county like the posh life don't you?



The stuff in the garden's gone rampant, so may as well use it rather than let it go to waste


----------



## Kempstonian (7 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Where as l sank my boat with this bloody silly contraption....l make a decent pizza dough but it needs a proper oven not a toy
> View attachment 520700


I saw a Youtube video the other day where they made pizza dough using just self raising flour and Greek yoghurt. The results looked pretty good.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2020)

Right, a  and some biskits would be good right now.


----------



## Maverick Goose (7 May 2020)

Homemade Beetroot Relish + Cranston's Cumberland Sausage+roasted Red Onion & Sweet Potato wedges= yumtus!


----------



## mybike (8 May 2020)

OK, knowing the erudite nature of the folk around hear I thought I'd post a sound I recorded tonight outside the front of our house. It's presumably birds, owls? They seem to be calling each other, 
View: https://youtu.be/it1k57iI2oc


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Blooming pricy is Bloomingdales but what a store. I got very drunk at the launch party and unfortunately it is all on film because we took a bloody crew with us from England . I lent the dvd to a mate and he hasn't returned it yet , when he does l might share a clip from it on cycle chat . I have never before or since known such attention or money being lavished ! The saddest thing is that "The Twin Towers" changed everything and commerce as well as people died. Life is full of surprises and not all of them are pleasant


I was in the photo business, labs and merchandise and framing. By 2004, It was all gone. Digital photo did not harm the bottom line nearly as much as September 11.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Adversity !
> 
> 
> A place where you study marketing ?


I sure did. Great school. Highly recommended.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that a mushroom cloud?


Looks like the Tower of London to me. Or an episode of _Threads_.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I saw a Youtube video the other day where they made pizza dough using just self raising flour and Greek yoghurt. The results looked pretty good.


Or riced cauliflower, egg, and parmagian. No carbohydrates.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2020)

mybike said:


> OK, knowing the erudite nature of the folk around hear I thought I'd post a sound I recorded tonight outside the front of our house. It's presumably birds, owls? They seem to be calling each other,
> 
> https://youtu.be/it1k57iI2oc


Sure sounds like some sort of owl, but I know precious little of European birds.


----------



## Jenkins (8 May 2020)

The best thing about Thursday - not the fantastic weather, a lovely bike ride, nattering with my mum on the phone or exchanging a load of texts with my sister, but sausage & chips from my local chippie as they re-opened this week.

It's amazing how much something so simple as this, along with a good helping of their salt & 'vinegar' can bring normality that little bit closer.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Or riced cauliflower, egg, and parmagian. No carbohydrates.


On a pizza!!


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2020)

Anyways, it's high time little Reynards were in bed...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, it's high time little Reynards were in bed...
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi

How many of you are there?


----------



## Kryton521 (8 May 2020)

Came home from work last night, feeling very jolly. Actually really love my job & having a job.

Checked emails whilst having cup of tea. One from Glad study. Mental health thing; survey, "Ok", thinks I, I'll play.
Two hours and a lot of questions later I went to bed. Didn't get to sleep for a long time, woke up early this morning, should have left the survey till this morning with coffee for a wake me up!

And, yes, apart from lack of sleep and a little restless, I'm all good.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning !
> I've done my exercise for this morning . I've been chasing Woodpigeons out of the garden. They've really got me angry as one landed on our gazebo and immediately carpped on my bike which was leaning against it .



The Starlings are getting back in the swing of things here. My cars taking a hammering. They are also very loud birds with a huge range of song /din.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My daughter has just posted 44 kms on the exercise bike for this morning! She's merciless.



That's gonna cost you a score isn't it?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2020)

Good morning. Getting ready to go and visit the family for the weekend.


----------



## woodbutcher (8 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I saw a Youtube video the other day where they made pizza dough using just self raising flour and Greek yoghurt. The results looked pretty good.


was it baked in the Ferrari like the one in my post ?


----------



## dave r (8 May 2020)

Good morning folks, Friday already, that came round quick.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> That's gonna cost you a score isn't it?


Well, I could have gone for a Fibonacci sequence but I'd have ended up paying for it in the end. She actually did 65 km yesterday. How can anyone do that much on an excercise bike? Anyhow, rest day today, round 3 starts tomorrow....

Oh, and good morning world!


----------



## Salty seadog (8 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, I could have gone for a Fibonacci sequence but I'd have ended up paying for it in the end.



I think that would probably bankrupt you.


----------



## woodbutcher (8 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Or riced cauliflower, egg, and parmagian. No carbohydrates.


Sounds suspiciously like a omelette to me


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I think that would probably bankrupt you.


The trouble is that I'm going to have to do 100 miles in 3 days to beat her and there's no way I can do that on the turbo. It's going to take a sunny spell so that I can do it on a real bike.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The trouble is that I'm going to have to do 100 miles in 3 days to beat her and there's no way I can do that on the turbo. It's going to take a sunny spell so that I can do it on a real bike.



If only there was a sunny spell around.... 🧐


----------



## EltonFrog (8 May 2020)

Eh up, how’s everyone? All good I hope. Tea is being consumed and Winnie is by my side.


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2020)

All good thanks @EltonFrog till i took last swig of 2nd cuppa and i felt my self swallowing something very soft , i have no idea what it was but rather hoping it was a bit of digestive that had fallen off the bit i was dunking but will see


----------



## Phaeton (8 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The trouble is that I'm going to have to do 100 miles in 3 days to beat her and there's no way I can do that on the turbo. It's going to take a sunny spell so that I can do it on a real bike.


I'm with on that one, I could never do 3 miles in 100 days on a trainer

Morning All BTW


----------



## Kryton521 (8 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I'm with on that one, I could never do 3 miles in 100 days on a trainer
> 
> Morning All BTW



I can just about manage 3 km on rollers, fall off, start again, repeat until bored/bruised enough to call it quits!


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2020)

Morning!
I've done my exercises for this morning . I'm not sure if the Pigeons were too happy about it ! 
I have put our recycling bins out if anyone is worried .


----------



## woodbutcher (8 May 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> I can just about manage 3 km on rollers, fall off, start again, repeat until bored/bruised enough to call it quits!


It's my opinion that bicycle trainers are the cycling equivalent of "self abuse" in sexual gratification terms !


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2020)

I was just watching a Piper playing some bagpipes on the TV just now and was amazed that he was managing to keep the bag inflated despite the air escaping out of 4 pipes, especially when you know what it's like to pump up a tyre with a puncture !


----------



## EltonFrog (8 May 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP and I had poached eggs with toast this morning. Afterwards TFMP cut my hair.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> was it baked in the Ferrari like the one in my post ?


Haha... no! This is the video I watched although there are several others on Youtube



Poor old 'Shotgun Red' is no longer with us unfortunately.


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 May 2020)

Morning all, warm and a little overcast here,sun is due out later.... anyway off to the shops


----------



## Phaeton (8 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Afterwards TFMP cut my hair.


I'm married to a hairdresser & can't get mine cut!


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2020)

What would happen if you magnetised someone's Newton's Cradle ?


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 May 2020)

4 days of freedom, glorious morning.
Birds fed ,tea supped, bike on charge, hoovering done...... shopping awaits


----------



## MontyVeda (8 May 2020)

My relatively new downstairs neighbour began talking to me about chemtrails yesterday... as a possible cause of the sticky mess in his fridge


----------



## Kempstonian (8 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> What would happen if you magnetised someone's Newton's Cradle ?


Or superglued the balls together? (NEVER a good thing!)


----------



## Kempstonian (8 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> 4 days of freedom, glorious morning.
> Birds fed ,tea supped, bike on charge, hoovering done...... shopping awaits


I ran out of bird seed yasterday, so they will have to go hungry in my garden for a while. The pigeons get 90% of it anyway and they all look like they should be on a diet.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2020)

Free lunch at work, today, to commemorate VE Day. 

Pie, chips and gravy... 👍🏼


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> What would happen if you magnetised someone's Newton's Cradle ?


They'd end up with sticky balls.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> On a pizza!!


As the dough.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Haha... no! This is the video I watched although there are several others on Youtube
> 
> 
> 
> Poor old 'Shotgun Red' is no longer with us unfortunately.



But Miss Sheila and Jennifer still are releasing recipes and making videos.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The trouble is that I'm going to have to do 100 miles in 3 days to beat her and there's no way I can do that on the turbo. It's going to take a sunny spell so that I can do it on a real bike.


Battery powered drill attached to the bike to spin the wheel when you're not on it!


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2020)

When I came home, my neighbor was cleaning her garage, and throwing things out for bin day. I took her discarded gas strimmer, as it was about 2 times better than my old Homelite. I believe I just need to replace the cord on the pull start.


----------



## oldwheels (8 May 2020)

Why not believe everything on TV? BBC News at 10 had a recent bit about an island on lockdown and how we survive. Talking to friends the general reaction about those interviewed is "who were these people?" I have never heard of most of them before. Alan "Winker" MacLean was the only real local and nobody who knows him would address him as Winker anyway. He barely got time for a sentence. A couple of others would just about qualify but those given most prominence I have never even seen before. Settlers talking to settlers.


----------



## postman (8 May 2020)

A cleaning morning today.First ironed the bedding,then made up said bed.Dusted and polished hoovered back and front room,hallway and hoovered the stair carpet.Now that is it for today.No gardening no walking,just about to go sit in a chair in the garden.It would be a shame not to.


----------



## mybike (8 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Over here a few/many years ago when the new Firebird came out a local brewery ran a competition to have a lap of the course with Ron riding and the winner on pillion, he wheelied the full length of the straight from Quarterbridge to Braddan roundabout and completed the lap 10 seconds slower than race pace...... the poor girl could not speak when she got off



Can't say I ever liked being pillion!


----------



## Phaeton (8 May 2020)

Back to the water leak, trying to make the bodged job permanent, but as usual, all makes of pipe are different & instead of needing 6 inches & 2 bends, it's now 6 feet, 2x 45 bends, 4x 90 bends, 2x straight connectors & 5 clips


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 May 2020)

Back from the shops, I understand your frustration @Phaeton, I ended up replacing most of my plumbing in one bathroom, it made sense as I was replacing the suite and fitting a shower, luckily no leaks in ceilings beforehand


----------



## mybike (8 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sure sounds like some sort of owl, but I know precious little of European birds.



An owl I'd expect, but none of the videos seem to match.


----------



## mybike (8 May 2020)

New water barbel arrived yesterday. Water transferred from the old, inherited one & the muck in the bottom of the old now poured out. Hole made for overflow & the two barbels now connected. Biggest job was rolling up the lay flat hose afterwards


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 May 2020)

mybike said:


> New water barbel arrived yesterday. Water transferred from the old, inherited one & the muck in the bottom of the old now poured out. Hole made for overflow & the two barbels now connected. Biggest job was rolling up the lay flat hose afterwards


Are you weight lifting with those?


----------



## Phaeton (8 May 2020)

I have just witnessed a new phenomenon I have always talked to myself, but now I have found I am giving myself instructions on how to do the plumbing, is it one of my past life's coming through?


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2020)

Have spent the morning puttering about. Feel a bit meh. Am about to have some lunch.

Got some seafood stick things in - really pushing the boat out


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Eyes"







Cos every cat has three eyes, right... 

Actually, my original idea was cats eyes in the road, but the nearest ones have all been smashed up by the tractors and machinery.


----------



## tyred (8 May 2020)

I've cleaned my laptop screen. Now I can see how out of focus my photographs really are...


----------



## EltonFrog (8 May 2020)

Apparently there was a two minute silence at 11am. Well, I didn’t hear anything.


----------



## Phaeton (8 May 2020)

I feel there is somewhat of an irony that the family over the back from us have Abba 'Thank you for the music' blaring out of their speakers so loud that it is annoying.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (8 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Why not believe everything on TV? BBC News at 10 had a recent bit about an island on lockdown and how we survive. Talking to friends the general reaction about those interviewed is "who were these people?" I have never heard of most of them before. Alan "Winker" MacLean was the only real local and nobody who knows him would address him as Winker anyway. He barely got time for a sentence. A couple of others would just about qualify but those given most prominence I have never even seen before. Settlers talking to settlers.


Have you got a microswitch on the front door of your ‘local’ pub that turns the jukebox off so you can all turn round and stare at the newcomers?


----------



## Phaeton (8 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Have you got a microswitch on the front door of your ‘local’ pub that turns the jukebox off so you can all turn round and stare at the newcomers?


I've been in a few pubs like that, once went in one in a little Nottinghamshire village & the piano player actually did stop playing as we walked in


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2020)

mybike said:


> New water barbel arrived yesterday. Water transferred from the old, inherited one & the muck in the bottom of the old now poured out. Hole made for overflow & the two barbels now connected. Biggest job was rolling up the lay flat hose afterwards



Someone been fishing? 

I'm assuming you mean *barrel*


----------



## Phaeton (8 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm assuming you mean *barrel*


That is always dangerous


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2020)

Really hacked off...

Was cutting the grass and weeds on the road side of the hedge before it got out of hand (council is supposed to do that, but have they heck...) and ended up beaching the mower. Had to tow it out with the car.

Fecking fly tippers. 

Chunks of chipboard, a job lot of empty drinks cans, fubared work wear, rubble and some household waste.

Not impressed.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> When I came home, my neighbor was cleaning her garage, and throwing things out for bin day. I took her discarded gas strimmer, as it was about 2 times better than my old Homelite. I believe I just need to replace the cord on the pull start.


Cost approximately $1, assuming you bought the correct type of cord/rope and made your own.


----------



## dave r (8 May 2020)

I haven't made one of these for ages, shepherds pie for tea.


----------



## oldwheels (8 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Have you got a microswitch on the front door of your ‘local’ pub that turns the jukebox off so you can all turn round and stare at the newcomers?


What local pub? Everything is shut. I now along with quite a few ancients here find we know nobody. There are so many strangers walking about just now because they have to get out for exercise so they are on foot instead of in a motorised vehicle. Nobody knows who they are anyway but not to worry they will be back in the Range Rover or other 4wd as soon as possible.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2020)

I has a thirsty.

Time for a


----------



## Kempstonian (8 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I haven't made one of these for ages, shepherds pie for tea.
> 
> 
> View attachment 520878


Nice fork work... just like a Zen garden!


----------



## Kempstonian (8 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> But Miss Sheila and Jennifer still are releasing recipes and making videos.


They are. I saw one and that's how I found out Red had gone. R.I.P.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I have just witnessed a new phenomenon I have always talked to myself, but now I have found I am giving myself instructions on how to do the plumbing, is it one of my past life's coming through?


Did you listen to the advice though?


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I haven't made one of these for ages, shepherds pie for tea.
> 
> 
> View attachment 520878


Pickled red cabbage or beetroot? Yum


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Eyes"
> 
> View attachment 520829
> 
> ...


Factory where they made them, and Percy Shaws house are a little under three miles away.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I feel there is somewhat of an irony that the family over the back from us have Abba 'Thank you for the music' blaring out of their speakers so loud that it is annoying.


Try "The Sound of Silence" at half one in the morning!


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Factory where they made them, and Percy Shaws house are a little under three miles away.



Neat 

I bought the mug years ago because it made me laugh. The vase I won on a raffle at a cat show.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2020)

Anyways, time to put the drawing away and bash some carrots into submission for supper.


----------



## slowmotion (8 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to put the drawing away and bash some carrots into submission for supper.


Don't forget to add a reckless amount of butter and garlic.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 May 2020)

I have a bit of a hurty tummy.


----------



## dave r (8 May 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Pickled red cabbage or beetroot? Yum



I had oven chips and baked beans with mine, followed it up with a triffle and an apple, and very nice it was to


----------



## tyred (8 May 2020)

I dropped a raisin and it rolled down between the cushions on the sofa and I can't find it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 May 2020)

Drinking Spitfire, feels appropriate


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2020)

About to pull a bread out of the oven.

Fresh crusty bread for brekkie tomorrow


----------



## Jenkins (9 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Eyes"
> 
> View attachment 520829
> 
> ...



It's not a third eye - it's the inspiration for the desk mounted pencil sharpeners we used to have at school


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2020)

I have covered my peppers and tomatoes, as the temperature is forecast drop to -2C overnight.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 May 2020)

Just looked outside. It's dark..


----------



## Jenkins (9 May 2020)

Anyhow, not a lot to report from Suffolk except sunshine, parental shopping, a nice afternoon bike ride and becoming obsessed with a remix of Heard it Through the Grapevine by CCR thanks to Craig Charles on 6Music


----------



## dave r (9 May 2020)

Good morning people, shopping again this morning, we got down the market yesterday and it was closed because of the bank holiday..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2020)

Morning all, tea underway. No looking because I'm wandering around in my boxers.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2020)

I have finished my tea and would like another but Winnie is laying on my lap.


----------



## Phaeton (9 May 2020)

About to drink my first coffee, dressed in cycling gear so it looks like I'm going out, looks a bit breezy though


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2020)

Morning.
Sunny here .
We were a bit busy yesterday as we had arranged to have a bit of a bit of a street party with a few of our neighbours . We were distancing. We were just talking loudly to one another . It might explain why I went down with a migraine, trying to concentrate hard on what they were saying . The first inclination was that I started to notice bits of people's face were missing . I found it hard to understand any of the TV programmes later in the evening and then a headache arrived .
Not sure how I am this morning. There seems to be a headache lurking in the background . 
I will drink my  and see what develops .


----------



## Phaeton (9 May 2020)

You have my sympathies I think mine has passed, yesterday the head was sort of wooley, today it's just a little sore so I think it's going the right way.


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You have my sympathies I think mine has passed, yesterday the head was sort of wooley, today it's just a little sore so I think it's going the right way.


Thanks !
It started off in a subtle way so I wasn't sure at first. Ooh! His eye is missing and then a bit more disappeared! Eventually things had a shimmering rainbow edge to them . It was then time to quit the party for a rest .


----------



## Phaeton (9 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks !
> It started off in a subtle way so I wasn't sure at first. Ooh! His eye is missing and then a bit more disappeared! Eventually things had a shimmering rainbow edge to them . It was then time to quit the party for a rest .


Not sure but I'm wondering if the sunshine & the increase in the pressure with it being muggy is having an affect


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2020)

Morning from a turbo session
Another cracking day in poshire
Looks like a bird lost a few feathers l


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2020)

This morning's tea was frankly disappointing so I've moved onto coffee. The local goldfinch is in fine voice, near to the ear yet shy from the eye.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 May 2020)

I'm enjoying Ringtons tea which I was given as a thankyou from work.
It's rather lovely, good strong breakfast tea.

Cracking morning here.
Blue tits are flat out..I think they're about to start feeding young?
My headg hog food den has had a visit I think..got the wildlife camera on it.
Could be a rat but hopefully a hog.

Need to get out on the bike today as tomorrow looks like a return to winter


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 May 2020)

Have to share...

Just opened a jar of Cornish Meadow Preserve

Peach & Apricot

Bought in Cornwall last summer ..omg 

It's the simple things in life


----------



## postman (9 May 2020)

Today i have no cleaning no gardening to do.So a full day of exercise,soon the turbo is coming out,i will lather myself in suncream and pedal away to my hearts content,then a few weights.It's me day today.


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 May 2020)

Morning all, late logging on, my alarm went off at 8, I cant remember setting it!!!! it gave me a bit of a start, going out for a ride now


----------



## Poacher (9 May 2020)

mybike said:


> OK, knowing the erudite nature of the folk around hear I thought I'd post a sound I recorded tonight outside the front of our house. It's presumably birds, owls? They seem to be calling each other,
> View: https://youtu.be/it1k57iI2oc



Mutant monster mice! Call in the exterminators!

Almost certainly Tawny Owl(s) begging calls; compare with this recording.


----------



## Jenkins (9 May 2020)

Morning all, first coffee downed, trying to decide on porridge or Shreddies for breakfast. Then a bit of faffing about listening to the radio and drinking more coffee & squash before a bike ride in the sunshine - should be fun trying to find a quiet route considering how many people I saw out & about over the past couple of days.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2020)

While we're on birds, I noticed swifts for the first time this year.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> While we're on birds, I noticed swifts for the first time this year.




Nice, not seen any yet, the sound of summer .
Used to get tons of them when I was a kid, bit rarer these days


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2020)

I’ve just been for a seven mile run. It’s too hot to for a seven mile run.


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 May 2020)

Local recycling/waste disposal facility reopened today. There's a supermarket-style, coned off area for cars to queue outside. Around 20 cars waiting when I went past earlier. All seems to be well organised.


----------



## Phaeton (9 May 2020)

Back from 30 miles, 40/60 road off road, reckon I saw more bikes on the road than I did cars, it's very quiet out there, but still some knob decided in a completely open road to overtake with only a foot to spare.

Just downed, scrambled eggs, bacon & a burger, burger was out of date yesterday so it seemed to be silly to waste it. Coffee is now waiting


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve just been for a seven mile run. It’s too hot to for a seven mile run.


Seven mile run removed from to do list.


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 May 2020)

21.5 very sunny miles done, 80% on gravel, what a glorious day, I hope you are all well and had as best a VE day has could be had


----------



## gbb (9 May 2020)

For the first time in years, we just had a sausage sandwich.


Cumberland sausage on dry bread with a healthy layer of brown sauce...I'd forgotten how nice they taste.


----------



## postman (9 May 2020)

45 mins on turbo with music via Spotify.


----------



## Phaeton (9 May 2020)

I've just had a hair cut


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2020)

I saw a Swallow flying over the house last night . It's the first time I've seen one here this year . We have had Swift's flying around here for a few days now .
The other day we had a lone Raven flying around .not wasn't bunyip it got mobbed by some Crows that I could be certain that it was a Raven.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Nice, not seen any yet, the sound of summer .
> Used to get tons of them when I was a kid, bit rarer these days


We saw them too, as children. But I lived in a stone house with a brick chimney then, and the swifts were in the chimney. Also had a nearby school with brick chimneys which also had a huge flock of swifts. Now I live in a newish house in a big subdivision, but I still have barn swallows, when they get here. Which they have not.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2020)

Happy V-E Day.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I've been in a few pubs like that, once went in one in a little Nottinghamshire village & the piano player actually did stop playing as we walked in


Welcome to The Slaughtered Lamb...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHItywaQVi4


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2020)

Turbo news: daughter has hangover, next 100 mile challenge delayed. My lockdown turbo tour has made slow progress while I did a bit of outside riding. I'm now simultaneously over John o'Groats, Odense, Nuremburg and Grenoble.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 May 2020)

tyred said:


> I dropped a raisin and it rolled down between the cushions on the sofa and I can't find it.


Raisins to be cheerful 1,2,3...


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2020)

Just been puttering about variously this morning. It's too hot to do any major gardening type stuff, though I might take the clippers to the forsythia later as it really does need a bit of a haircut.

Circumstances have currently separated me from some of my art supplies and my regular sources, so am looking at doing some online shopping. Question is, do I want a tin of 36 Faber Castell Albrecht Durer pencils or a tin of 60.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Beverages"







Tea, Russian style. And yes, the crockery is Russian as well...


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> It's not a third eye - it's the inspiration for the desk mounted pencil sharpeners we used to have at school
> View attachment 520972



Oh man, yes... 

I've done my fair share of pencil sharpening in infant school with one of those. I was the pencil monitor, so the sharpener was in my demesne.

I wanted to be milk monitor, but never was...


----------



## Phaeton (9 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Welcome to The Slaughtered Lamb...


Back Lion actually


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2020)

Lunch consumed. Home made bread just lush... 

Now off to go give a shrub a haircut. Well, make a start on it at least...


----------



## Kryton521 (9 May 2020)

Had a good morning at work, coming out of Maesteg, Police van with blue lights on, [flashing] was parked outside a corner shop, police officer was standing on guard in the doorway. As I headed back towards Bridgend 7 ambulances and similar number of Police cars all with blues & twos going headed in opposite direction.
What ever it is, it's neither nice nor good for some one.


----------



## Phaeton (9 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks !
> It started off in a subtle way so I wasn't sure at first. Ooh! His eye is missing and then a bit more disappeared! Eventually things had a shimmering rainbow edge to them . It was then time to quit the party for a rest .


I've just had a thought, since I've been working from home more, (normally only 2 days a week) I've been drinking far more coffee, normally I will only drink 1-2 a day, that has a least doubled to 3-4 a day, not having any issues sleeping which was the initial reason I cut my intake, but I wonder if caffeine has been building up to cause the migraine?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I've just had a thought, since I've been working from home more, (normally only 2 days a week) I've been drinking far more coffee, normally I will only drink 1-2 a day, that has a least doubled to 3-4 a day, not having any issues sleeping which was the initial reason I cut my intake, but I wonder if caffeine has been building up to cause the migraine?


I think my migraines are aggravated by caffeine combined with fatigue.


----------



## woodbutcher (9 May 2020)

Just finished a turbo session. With any luck that will be bye-bye turbo because as of Monday we are allowed to ride bikes and drive cars etc. to within a 100km radius of home , no paperwork or questions asked. It has been a long time coming but worth the effort on all our behalf


----------



## woodbutcher (9 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think my migraines are aggravated by caffeine combined with fatigue.


I find that drinking plenty of water helps....much as l dislike the stuff !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 May 2020)

Lovely ride today before winter temps return tomorrow.


----------



## Phaeton (9 May 2020)

You're doing 120MPH


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP and I were talking just now and SIRI on my watch thought I was talking to it.


Spoiler: A bit sweary


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2020)

My knees and elbows are tingling from the nettles. This project "give the forsythia a haircut" is going to take at least a week, as it's layered like mad...


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 May 2020)

25 degrees at the front of the house, had to come into the garage to get some shade


----------



## mybike (9 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Are you weight lifting with those?





Reynard said:


> Someone been fishing?
> 
> I'm assuming you mean *barrel*




No, I ensure they are empty before moving them. We use that spelling ever since we received a strawberry barbel.

I will say the hose *is* rather heavy and long.


----------



## tyred (9 May 2020)

I heard the cuckoo for the first time this year on my early morning ride 

Or perhaps someone had dumped an unwanted cuckoo clock in the woods!


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyPSbLWNX0c


----------



## mybike (9 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Not sure but I'm wondering if the sunshine & the increase in the pressure with it being muggy is having an affect



I certainly seem to end the day with a headache.


----------



## mybike (9 May 2020)

Poacher said:


> Mutant monster mice! Call in the exterminators!
> 
> Almost certainly Tawny Owl(s) begging calls; compare with this recording.



Very much like it. There's a call, then a reply. It was interesting that the calls continued when I moved under the street light but the replies stopped for a while.


----------



## mybike (9 May 2020)

gbb said:


> For the first time in years, we just had a sausage sandwich.
> 
> 
> Cumberland sausage on dry bread with a healthy layer of brown sauce...I'd forgotten how nice they taste.



Better with 1/4" butter &n no sauce.


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 May 2020)

No.... no butter lots of sauce


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You're doing 120MPH



You should have seen how fast I went uphill!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2020)

Bit further north...
(Big Ben is housed in the box with a witch's hat to the left* of the tall skinny thing.)





*When I say left I, of course, mean right.


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2020)

Just seen a large Hedgehog in the garden . Schrodie just walked straight past it without even noticing it .


----------



## EltonFrog (9 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Just seen a large Hedgehog in the garden . Schrodie just walked straight past it without even noticing it .


Was it a stealth hedgehog?


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2020)

My knees are still jingly jangling from the nettles.

Was a bit naughty and made a batch of fruit scones for supper. There are only four left from a batch of twelve...


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2020)

And I'm now wondering whether I should get a tin of 120 Faber Castell Albrecht Durer pencils... 

The smaller tins don't have all of the ones I need to buy / replace and a certain rainforest internet selling site has a very good price on the tins of 120.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> My knees are still jingly jangling from the nettles.
> 
> Was a bit naughty and made a batch of fruit scones for supper. There are only four left from a batch of twelve...


You'll have dusted for prints I'm assuming?


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The Fragrant MrsP and I were talking just now and SIRI on my watch thought I was talking to it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A bit sweary
> ...



Aaahh good old Siri!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-SVvtxHJGU


----------



## tyred (9 May 2020)

Having a nice glass of Tullamore DEW. Not a bad whiskey at all


----------



## Speicher (9 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Just seen a large Hedgehog in the garden . Schrodie just walked straight past it without even noticing it .


----------



## Jenkins (10 May 2020)

If anyone was disturbed by howls of laughter this afternoon, please accept my appologies. I'd queued up a whole load of Goon Shows on a playlist and spent a very pleaseant 3.5 hours riding around listening to them.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll have dusted for prints I'm assuming?



Nope...

I **LEFT** dusty, floury prints... 

Guilty as charged, m'lud.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2020)

My knees are still jingly jangling...


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nope...
> 
> I **LEFT** dusty, floury prints...
> 
> Guilty as charged, m'lud.


I sentence you to two days watching over the remaining scones. 

Sentence to be carried out immediately!


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2020)

I planted three Canna Lilies and re-planted tomatoes and peppers this afternoon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2020)

It warmed up a bit, so I went for a bike ride. I saw a lady with the same recumbent trike as I have, only green instead of yellow. She was carrying a Boston terrier in her lap as she rode.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> It warmed up a bit, so I went for a bike ride. I saw a lady with the same recumbent trike as I have, only green instead of yellow. She was carrying a Boston terrier in her lap as she rode.


What caught your eye the most, the dog or the other recumbent?


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2020)

Right, bed for me. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, bed for me. Nunnight one and all xxx


You're on _"Scone Watch"_!!


----------



## dave r (10 May 2020)

Good morning folks,  this morning, must get the ironing done today, I'm starting to run out of pants.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Was it a stealth hedgehog?


It's a wonder he didn't leap out of his skin as he leaps over areas where he gets bitten by fleas !


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2020)

Morning.
It is dry here at the moment.
I'm drinking my first  but I expect to pop back downstairs soon to make another one .


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2020)

Remember! We have to keep the R0 number down !

Actually I quite like the mint ones !


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2020)

Morning! Suns out. I have to go for a short run later to complete my 26.2 mile challenge for May.


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2020)

Morning world fingers crossed that Boris is sensible later as I feel the country has lost enough and we can't afford another dose 

Meanwhile turbo session going well and another nice start to a Sunday . 
I feel a lazy day ahead . 

Fingers crossed


----------



## woodbutcher (10 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning world fingers crossed that Boris is sensible later as I feel the country has lost enough and we can't afford another dose
> 
> Meanwhile turbo session going well and another nice start to a Sunday .
> I feel a lazy day ahead .
> ...


I've missed something , what is young Boris up to now ...don't tell me he going to offer more pearls of wisdom


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I've missed something , what is young Boris up to now ...don't tell me he going to offer more pearls of wisdom


Yes due tonight


----------



## Phaeton (10 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> I sentence you to two days watching over the remaining scones.


Which remaining scones?

In other news it's cold & raining here, we must have had quite a bit overnight, it's blown right into the undercover seating


----------



## Phaeton (10 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I've missed something , what is young Boris up to now ...don't tell me he going to offer more pearls of wisdom


I find this quite an interesting one, I don't think he wants to change anything, I think he wants to leave the status quo for at least another 2 weeks, but the media have been chipping away saying that the lockdown is to be eased because it is in other countries. But we are at a different stage to them, we have to do everything to stop the 2nd/3rd & 4th waves. Sorry to get serious & political.

On a different note my first coffee tastes very nice this morning


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 May 2020)

Morning, bit hostile outside, no rain yet but it's as the weather girl said..

Checked my headghog cam, nothing yet,only cats and pidgeons wandering by..

Had my toast and Cornish jam fix


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Yes due tonight


Is it one of those dramatic pauses ?


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Is it one of those dramatic pauses ?



Stay alert


----------



## woodbutcher (10 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I find this quite an interesting one, I don't think he wants to change anything, I think he wants to leave the status quo for at least another 2 weeks, but the media have been chipping away saying that the lockdown is to be eased because it is in other countries. But we are at a different stage to them, we have to do everything to stop the 2nd/3rd & 4th waves. Sorry to get serious & political.
> 
> On a different note my first coffee tastes very nice this morning


It's good to take it seriously , after all the situation is not a joke .


----------



## Phaeton (10 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Stay alert


I second that, the country needs Lerts


----------



## carlosfandangus (10 May 2020)

Morning all, overcast and very windy today, 42 mph gusts with a steady 30, not going to do much today, kettle boiled, first coffee


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I second that, the country needs Lerts



Sure does and sensible ones at that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Morning! Suns out. I have to go for a short run later to complete my 26.2 mile challenge for May.


A Mayrathon?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 May 2020)

Will be going for a walk today for bone health. Currently pondering what route to take.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning folks,  this morning, must get the ironing done today, I'm starting to run out of pants.


You iron your pants! 😳

We had a most excellent breakfast this morning, I won’t tell you what we had as it far too interesting and would contravene the mundane news protocol. Soz.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (10 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> If anyone was disturbed by howls of laughter this afternoon, please accept my appologies. I'd queued up a whole load of Goon Shows on a playlist and spent a very pleaseant 3.5 hours riding around listening to them.


I had similar, only listening to Test Match Special. They are re-running all of the commentary from the 2nd 2005 Ashes Test. Nothing funnier than listening to the Aussies getting beaten at something.


----------



## postman (10 May 2020)

This lock down thingy has got me and Mrs P walking together as exercise. It has taken us in to lovely wooded areas near home,and further. And now i come to the point of the story, we have found a riding stable very close to home. Who allow the public to take as much horse manure as they want, they even provide the pitchforks to dig it. Oh boy are we going to fill our boots very soon,well not boots that would be silly. But our soil needs improving and this will be fantastic.Mrs P even suggested leaving a little financial gift as a thank you.Good lass she is.


----------



## postman (10 May 2020)

Well i fancy a brew,seeing as how someone has pinched the sun out of the sky.


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I second that, the country needs Lerts


I seem to remember the appropriate response is "Be aware. Britain has enough Lerts."


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 May 2020)

Just had toast with Kaya jam. Nom nom 😋


----------



## woodbutcher (10 May 2020)

Just back from the open air fruit and veg. market in Cazals. A fair number of stall holders including our regular fruit and veg man. On the whole a pretty low key event but the highlight was the Dutch lady who sells her homemade cakes and pastries..... No one (not even the French ) can make chocolate cakes like the Dutch !
Have to go now and brew a strong black espresso to accompany my scrumptious chocolate muffin !


----------



## carlosfandangus (10 May 2020)

Just let the rabbits out, I checked the planters (long concrete block boxes against a retaining wall) and last years carrots have self seeded and are coming through in an abundance, the section with peas in has a few small tomato plants that have seeded from the pots that were on the wall, they will get potted later today


----------



## PeteXXX (10 May 2020)

It's blowing a hoolie here 🍃 🌪


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's blowing a hoolie here 🍃 🌪



And here down the A45


----------



## dave r (10 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> You iron your pants! 😳
> 
> We had a most excellent breakfast this morning, I won’t tell you what we had as it far too interesting and would contravene the mundane news protocol. Soz.



Of course.


----------



## carlosfandangus (10 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's blowing a hoolie here 🍃 🌪


Here too, glad the back garden is somewhat sheltered, 8 foot high retaining wall on one side, 5 foot fence on the other, I live on a hill and the wind comes up from the valley below, must get out and do something


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Stay alert


----------



## dave r (10 May 2020)

I've finished our ironing, just got to put it away


----------



## dave r (10 May 2020)

Cold grey and bowing a hoolie here, a big contrast from the previous few days, I was working in the garden in my shirt sleeves yesterday.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> No.... no butter lots of sauce


And you thought B***** was divisive


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> What caught your eye the most, the dog or the other recumbent?


The other recumbent. It had a metallic green paint scheme.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I find this quite an interesting one, I don't think he wants to change anything, I think he wants to leave the status quo for at least another 2 weeks, but the media have been chipping away saying that the lockdown is to be eased because it is in other countries. But we are at a different stage to them, we have to do everything to stop the 2nd/3rd & 4th waves. Sorry to get serious & political.
> 
> On a different note my first coffee tastes very nice this morning



In the States, there is no organized opening, just as there was no organized closing. The federal government abdicated control of the situation, and let the state governors close things, then would not bargain on the world markets for PPE. just told the state governments to do so. Trump doesn't want to take responsibility for anything that may cost him the election. So it is a state by state response over here. Which means each state has to compete in the world market for all of the things needed to ease the situation. It is a good thing my states' governor had the foresight to close things down and implement sensible guidelines when he did. He's shown me has the ability to lead, where others have shown me a complete lack of the necessary responsibility, foresight, and circumspection needed to run a nation.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Stay alert


I could never do that ! Stay asleep is more my style !


----------



## PeteXXX (10 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Of course.


I do hope you're not wearing them at the time.... 🔥


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2020)

It's  here chez Casa Reynard.

We're having a "go slow" day, for which the dress code is fleece onesie and fluffy pink socks.

It's almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Old"






Grandad Arthur.


----------



## CharlesF (10 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Old"
> 
> View attachment 521314
> 
> ...


You need to be “unmundane”, and tell us more about your Grandad, I see some interesting medals there, which will have interesting stories. I need details!


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Sure does and sensible ones at that


And not nonsensical ones......
https://nationalpost.com/news/world...earing-a-gas-mask-now-hes-in-virus-quarantine


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Just had toast with Kaya jam. Nom nom 😋


Tell her hello for me.
I think we were at University together.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 May 2020)

Done walk, much fresher but no rain yet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2020)

Cottage pie in the making.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2020)

It's still  here...


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's still  here...


We had rain for about 5 minutes, but sunny and windy now.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2020)

I’ve just had some rice pudding.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's still  here...


Persistently down also here


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2020)

CharlesF said:


> You need to be “unmundane”, and tell us more about your Grandad, I see some interesting medals there, which will have interesting stories. I need details!



Well, he went on holiday with Lenin in 1913 - and I have the photos to prove it... 

In short, got chucked in a Russian gulag for leading a university student protest, fought on the Axis side in the Great War in Pilsudski's Legions in the Austro-Hungarian army, rose from a rifleman to the rank of Major. When the Austro-Hungarian empire collapsed, the soldiers were transferred to the German army, but grandad was chucked in the stockade for refusing to swear an oath of allegiance to the Kaiser. Then served in the Polish-Bolshevik war with distinction.

Left the army with the rank of Colonel and served in the border force for many years in what is now modern day Lithuania and Ukraine. Then in the mid 30s went into politics and served as governor of province, first in Poznan and then in Vilnius right up until September 1939. His political views were definitely left-leaning, as he was instrumental in setting up the Polish co-operative society. A legacy of spending time with Lenin, perhaps?

When WW2 broke out, he helped the local population get access to their savings and then got most of the rest of the bank money out on rail cars ahead of the Soviet advance, plus destroyed what couldn't be saved. He was given $500 in gold to help smuggle the family of the Polish president out of Vilnius where they lived to safety - which he did, via the Baltic States, Sweden and Holland.

He was recalled to the Polish army on arrival in France, and was the commandant of one of the military camps (St Loup) until the evacuation of allied troops. He was on the planning committee to get the troops out via La Rochelle (I have some interesting documentation for this). Left France on a troop ship that docked in Liverpool, and ended up in Scotland, working on the Polish General Staff on matters relating to soldier welfare.

Alas he died shortly after the end of the war due to ill health - and probably at the realisation that he could never go back home.


----------



## CharlesF (10 May 2020)

@Reynard Thanks, that’s an amazing story and could become a book, the reference to France explains the French Legion of Honour - Commandeur, amongst the Polish(?) medals. What an amazing and brave man. Makes our lives mundane!

A very slight connection, before the virus, I spent one week every month in Poznan and spent my spare time exploring.

As an aside, I was amazed to find some of the guys from the Great Escape buried in the Poznan military cemetery.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2020)

Cottage Pie now cooling.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2020)

Lenin was quite the cyclist.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2020)

Great story about your grandad @Reynard there has to be a book in that.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2020)

CharlesF said:


> @Reynard Thanks, that’s an amazing story and could become a book, the reference to France explains the French Legion of Honour - Commandeur, amongst the Polish(?) medals. What an amazing and brave man. Makes our lives mundane!
> 
> A very slight connection, before the virus, I spent one week every month in Poznan and spent my spare time exploring.
> 
> As an aside, I was amazed to find some of the guys from the Great Escape buried in the Poznan military cemetery.



I'll get there, one day. My late dad and late uncle didn't care so much for this, and all of grandad's stuff was chucked in a leaky old shed. I've been slowly sorting out the paperwork etc and trying to make various trails match. I'm ok with the typed documents, but the handwritten stuff is absolute murder...

My grandmother came from the Poznan area (Kalisz and Stawiszyn mainly). They were ethnic German, prominent in various local businesses (originally Jewish, though that was kept very, very quiet) who variously ended up on the wrong side of a border that migrated every few years, and eventually became Poles-by-choice. She met grandad when he was in the stockade at the tail end of WW1 and she was doing charity work.


----------



## CharlesF (10 May 2020)

I’m sure you will succeed in sorting it all out, I feel you’re tenacious. What a family history you have!


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll get there, one day. My late dad and late uncle didn't care so much for this, and all of grandad's stuff was chucked in a leaky old shed. I've been slowly sorting out the paperwork etc and trying to make various trails match. I'm ok with the typed documents, but the handwritten stuff is absolute murder...
> 
> My grandmother came from the Poznan area (Kalisz and Stawiszyn mainly). They were ethnic German, prominent in various local businesses (originally Jewish, though that was kept very, very quiet) who variously ended up on the wrong side of a border that migrated every few years, and eventually became Poles-by-choice. She met grandad when he was in the stockade at the tail end of WW1 and she was doing charity work.


When I was copying my grandads hand written diary’s I scanned them on to my PC and zoomed in on them it made transposing them much easier.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2020)

I fell asleep during Inspector Morse !
It turned into a "Ugh what!" Who Dunnit ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2020)

I've just cleaned my TV remote with the aid of a baby wipe. While doing this, I discovered that there is a channel called Yaaas! It's so hard not to press those buttons.


----------



## carlosfandangus (10 May 2020)

Still very windy but the sun has now come out, Washing done last night is now on the line, 5 hrs in the garden, cream crackered now.
@Reynard, what a fantastic piece of history.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2020)

CharlesF said:


> I’m sure you will succeed in sorting it all out, I feel you’re tenacious. What a family history you have!



I'm keen on WW2 era military history, so it kind of helps. It's funny though, a lot of the stuff out there is the "big picture", but this has put a lot of that "big picture" into context with the little moments that just make it so much more personal. And interesting.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> When I was copying my grandads hand written diary’s I scanned them on to my PC and zoomed in on them it made transposing them much easier.



I might try that, thanks for the tip.  Though the problem is the style of the handwriting that's making it so hard to read.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2020)

I have  and chocolate and am looking for my next art project as the one I'm working on is nearly finished. I fancy having a go at another male nude, as I've really enjoyed doing this one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 May 2020)

Drinking Black Sheep. It is going down well.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 May 2020)

I've just taken my Lemon drizzle cake out of the oven.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2020)

@classic33 , wanna volunteer to be a model for @Reynard ’s next male nude art project?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> @classic33 , wanna volunteer to be a model for @Reynard ’s next male nude art project?


Remember @classic33 sythe doesn't matter.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> I've just taken my Lemon drizzle cake out of the oven.


I love lemon drizzle cake. I made a rhubarb crumble this evening.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2020)

Just listened to the Dear Leader's verbal diarrhea. Nothing much changes really, though I hope peeps won't be taking the pish.

Anyways, a steak sandwich beckons, so I shall disappear for now.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 May 2020)

Hank Marvin! No not the 60s guitarist.
Me.
Drooling at the prospect of sirloin steak, jacket potato, walnut and blue cheese salad for tea.
YUMAMUNGO


----------



## CharlesF (10 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm keen on WW2 era military history, so it kind of helps. It's funny though, a lot of the stuff out there is the "big picture", but this has put a lot of that "big picture" into context with the little moments that just make it so much more personal. And interesting.


That’s a very good point, history can seem to be dates and facts, until you hear or read a personal story. 

I knew a Para who survived Arnhem and his story was harrowing and put “A Bridge too Far” into context. Even years later when he told me about his experiences you could see the effects they still had on him. Most of his friends being killed around him and then hiding in a Dutch barn for 3 weeks as the Germans scoured the area for survivors.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 May 2020)

A little footnote to history (l hope) as of tomorrow l will no longer have to carry this document correctly filled in if l am leaving my house to go anywhere or do anything within 100km of home.


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> A little footnote to history (l hope) as of tomorrow l will no longer have to carry this document correctly filled in if l am leaving my house to go anywhere or do anything within 100km of home.
> View attachment 521395




I wish our goverment had done the same a few weeks ago instead of all the pussyfooting about that we have endured 

We need a goverment that have some b@lls


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2020)

CharlesF said:


> That’s a very good point, history can seem to be dates and facts, until you hear or read a personal story.
> 
> I knew a Para who survived Arnhem and his story was harrowing and put “A Bridge too Far” into context. Even years later when he told me about his experiences you could see the effects they still had on him. Most of his friends being killed around him and then hiding in a Dutch barn for 3 weeks as the Germans scoured the area for survivors.



M'mother was a young girl living on the coast in occupied Belgium during the war - she remembers seeing the gliders en route to Arnhem.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2020)

Anyways, this little Reynard is going to toddle off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2020)

Morning world or what's left of it 
Monday morning is here
Time to start moving
Cat is calling for his breakfast even though he doesn't get fed till after 7


----------



## EltonFrog (11 May 2020)

I’m up, I have tea, apart from that I haven’t got a clue what is going on.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 May 2020)

Day off,it's a bit wild out but dry.
Got a good xc ride lined up for today.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2020)

Good morning people, bright and breezy this morning, off for a bike ride later.


----------



## woodbutcher (11 May 2020)

Just in from walking the dogs, very wet day trees dripping, long grass very wet, dogs very wet and me ,.... very wet .
And just to be more irritating this is the first day we are allowed to get on a bicycle and ride on the public roads. Oh yeah l'm going to do that .....not bloody likely  .....me, grumpy , what makes anyone jump to that conclusion


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m up, I have tea, apart from that I haven’t got a clue what is going on.


You have to stay home but it now comes with added go-out-as-much-as-you-like.


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2020)

Morning .
It is sunny here at the moment.
I was sorry to hear that Mark Spitz has been diagnosed with aphids !


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2020)

It's windy out there @dave r


----------



## Jenkins (11 May 2020)

Morning all. I guess it must be Monday as I heard the sound of bins being emptied while I was drinking the first coffee of the day.

Working from home today so it will be mostly spent in the shed cleaning & lubricating bike chains and giving the frames a quick wipe down. Very windy so I probably won't be out for a ride for the 2nd day in a row, but I could do with a bit of a recovery after yesterday's 10 mile walk.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2020)

A rather large truck has driven past my house. I guess the driver doesn't know that there's no turning space at the end.. Yet..


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2020)

Beep beep beep beep beep beep.. A rather large truck is reversing past my house..


----------



## Jenkins (11 May 2020)

My £25 Premium Bond winnings has been paid into my bank account.


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 May 2020)

Morning all, sunny but windy, may go out for a ride, finish this 2nd coffee then we will see, temperature has dropped too, its not getting into double figures today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Morning all, sunny but windy, may go out for a ride, finish this 2nd coffee then we will see, temperature has dropped too, its not getting into double figures today


I have an aversion to riding in the wind. It's just too noisy, for a start. That's before taking the wind into account: in any out-and-back journey there's only a 2% chance of a tailwind at any stage of the ride.


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 May 2020)

What the hell.... 10 miles planned, long sleeve jersey, just down to the sea front and back


----------



## oldwheels (11 May 2020)

Got a pack of burgers and sausage from the local Glengorm Estate. No invoice and no payment instructions so far. Payment is probably by bank transfer but no account info given. They know me anyway as the owner was one of my wife's school pupils at one time.
A common problem is that everything is packed and frozen on the assumption that there are two or more people in the household so the freezer will be shortly getting loads of cooked burgers and sausage.
One return to the old days is that the custom of handing parcels into the local service bus has resumed.
If you have something to go to say Fionnphort which is 60 miles away just hand it to the driver with instructions and it gets transferred at Craignure and arrives at the destination the same day.


----------



## Kryton521 (11 May 2020)

I've had breakfast. Awful night, lack of sleep, great deal of pain and discomfort from the knee, [osteoarthritis] really being a pain in the, well, knee! Two coffees, waiting for Postie in the hope that my replacement Hope jockey wheels arrive.
Managed to get the pedals off and cleaned & re-greased.

Bit bored now.


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 May 2020)

Just back, glorious sunshine but very windy 11 miles done, took a couple of photos, small tree down and the Tower of Refuge


----------



## Maverick Goose (11 May 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Hank Marvin! No not the 60s guitarist.
> Me.
> Drooling at the prospect of sirloin steak, jacket potato, walnut and blue cheese salad for tea.
> YUMAMUNGO


Patience kemosabe!


EltonFrog said:


> I’m up, I have tea, apart from that I haven’t got a clue what is going on.


Then you know more than some!


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 May 2020)

Had a lovely xc ride this morning,20 miles ,windy in parts ,one classic failed to unclip off
Big rut, and I was on my ass in a second..bike was ok 

Thoroughly enjoyed my road free people free couple of hrs.


----------



## Phaeton (11 May 2020)

I awoke to the new roof of our outdoor sitting area on the front drive, he'd arrived, delivered & gone by 7:15, not sure what time he started but if they came from where I bought then they are 100 miles away.


----------



## Ripple (11 May 2020)

Pidgeons just have had a diarrhoea competition. On my car.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 May 2020)

I forgot to mention, yesterday I tidied the shed, and hung things up with new nails and rubber bands I made by cutting old inner tubes.


----------



## dave r (11 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It's windy out there @dave r



I know, I've put in 54 miles this morning, hard graft and I didn't seem to get a tail wind at any point.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2020)

Spent the morning doing the pusual puttering. 

Plus I've loaded the slow cooker with lamb neck, onions fried in the dripping from the steak, copious amounts of garlic, swede, carrots, celery, some stock plus mint, oregano, bay and rosemary.

Have had lunch, and now I'm about to go continue with Operation Haircut on the forsythia.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Glass"


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 May 2020)

Going out on the drive to clean the bike, it doesn't need doing, I just need to do it


----------



## mybike (11 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> My knees are still jingly jangling...



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lq7wO1qtQuM

{edit} That started a session of listening to old songs.


----------



## Phaeton (11 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Going out on the drive to clean the bike, it doesn't need doing, I just need to do it


If I remove your bike & replace it with mine will you notice,


----------



## EltonFrog (11 May 2020)

I've been out to get some custard, we forgot to get it yesterday.


----------



## Phaeton (11 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I've been out to get some custard, we forgot to get it yesterday.


I like chocolate custard


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 May 2020)

Just waiting for it to dry then I can lube up the mech etc, had to use special soap as its a carbon frame


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I've been out to get some custard, we forgot to get it yesterday.



There is a certain low tech device called a shopping list that I believe Sir might find useful in future in order to prevent such... forgetfulness...


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2020)

I've managed to cut back another whole chunk of the forsythia jungle. Still need another couple of goes at it though...  But that part of the garden is looking a LOT better.

And I have just dropped £137 on coloured pencils. 

I definitely need a  after *THAT*


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2020)

I'm back (in my lovely little apartment in Freiburg)

Now drinking tea. while the apartment airs out. I have 55 notifications on CC.

Also, I know I'm now in rural Germany, and not just because the local supermarket sells a dozen types of wellies: my "Cooperative Bank" bank card arrived & the landlady left it on the mat outside, so my bank card has been sitting in the garden for at least 24h...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2020)

Oh, and the washing on the veranda is still damp...


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, and the washing on the veranda is still damp...


Yes ! We didn't want it drying out whilst you were away, or should that have been the plants ?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (11 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I awoke to the new roof of our outdoor sitting area on the front drive, he'd arrived, delivered & gone by 7:15, not sure what time he started but if they came from where I bought then they are 100 miles away.



i must have drunk too much wine as this makes no sense to me whatsoever?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2020)

My new jockey wheels have arrived for the recumbent. I’m barely containing my excitement and will aim to fit tomorrow or Wed.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> There is a certain low tech device called a shopping list that I believe Sir might find useful in future in order to prevent such... forgetfulness...


I had vinegar written on my shopping list, today, and I still forgot it.

When the chips are down....


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2020)

In other news, I now have a toaster.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, I now have a toaster.


If you lay it on its side you can grill cheese on toast in it. I've done it once and was surprised at how successful it was. I never did it again, though. Beginner's luck doesn't last.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 May 2020)

We had rhubarb crumble and custard this evening for afters.

chocolate custard is *not and never will* be custard . 🤢


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (11 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> My new jockey wheels have arrived for the recumbent. I’m barely containing my excitement and will aim to fit tomorrow or Wed.


You could have waited until tomorrow to post this. 
How am I going to get any sleep tonight now?


----------



## woodbutcher (11 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you lay it on its side you can grill cheese on toast in it. I've done it once and was surprised at how successful it was. I never did it again, though. Beginner's luck doesn't last.


Great idea , l will try at the first opportunity


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2020)

Lovely lamb and veg casserole tonight, with buttered new potatoes with mint.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> We had rhubarb crumble and custard this evening for afters.
> 
> chocolate custard is *not and never will* be custard . 🤢


You can get egg custard, you can get chocolate eggs...


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you lay it on its side you can grill cheese on toast in it. I've done it once and was surprised at how successful it was. I never did it again, though. Beginner's luck doesn't last.


How far did it fire it across the table when done and the pop-mechanism fired it out?


----------



## Jenkins (11 May 2020)

An unusually productive day - I must be unwell!

Not only did I clean the frames and clean & lube the chains on the 7 bikes, I replaced a punctured tube on one bike and the chainrings on another. Then the grass was cut and there was still time to do some ironing (which I've been putting off since last Wednesday) and have a shower before tea.

Perhaps I need to spend less time working and more time drinking coffee.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 May 2020)

I'm getting all sorts of ideas from this supposed Mundane Thread. Tomorrow I'll be having a cottage pie with fruit and chocolate custard to follow. 

Shopping... I make shopping lists and then leave them at home. I don't mean to.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 May 2020)

mybike said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lq7wO1qtQuM
> 
> {edit} That started a session of listening to old songs.



Kay Kyser and his College of Musical Knowledge.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2020)

Anyways, time to go toddle up the wooden hill. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2020)

Up and out on the turbo trainer early today it's a bit chilly but bright blue sky and the sun is shining .

Yesterday was another busyish work day which is good .

Have a good day folks


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2020)

Morning! There’s a frost on the lawn and cars.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 May 2020)

Fresh bright start..biking to work, so that will be the highlight of the day bar riding home


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2020)

Back inside now with a cuppa 
The frost never made it up the A34


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2020)

Good morning...



Levo-Lon said:


> Fresh bright start..biking to work, so that will be the highlight of the day bar riding home



It's funny how the working day ends when I get on my bike: even if I've been travelling by tram or bus first, the moment I start riding is the moment that "work" ends and "Free time" begins...


----------



## dave r (12 May 2020)

Good morning people, the highlight for today would appear to be taking some wallpaper back to B & Q.


----------



## woodbutcher (12 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> How far did it fire it across the table when done and the pop-mechanism fired it out?


I can see the birth of a "lock down" competition with different categories for sliced white , crusty loaf , home made , whole grain etc.


----------



## Phaeton (12 May 2020)

Broken nights sleep, put it down to all the rubbish snack food I ate last night


----------



## PeteXXX (12 May 2020)

I had to chase a pigeon out of my kitchen. It was sitting on the work surface trying to peck its way into MrsPete's Jammy Marshmallows!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2020)

Morning all. The local goldfinch is going through his trills on the roof and tea tastes good this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2020)

Morning.
It is sunny here . I haven't been out to feed the birds yet .
It looks like a better day for cycling today . No chance of a new world record being ruled out due to wind speed ! Is there a world's slowest record I could go for ?


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 May 2020)

Morning all, first coffee, its sunny outside although very windy, just heard the bin wagon go past, that's the highlights so far


----------



## PeteXXX (12 May 2020)

I'm descaling my coffee machine and have put 5 peas, saved from last nights dinner, into the aquarium 🐠 

I do hope I haven't confused the two jobs 🙄


----------



## postman (12 May 2020)

I'm going to phone the surgery soon.i need to know how to get hold of more hearing aid batteries,I SAID HEARING AID oh forget it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2020)

I've just had a visit from my adoptive dog:







Now she's ensured that I still smell the same she's gone to check the perimeter for dangerous intruders and cats.


----------



## postman (12 May 2020)

How quick was that ,pick them up in 30 mins.i am going to ride there on my bicycle..


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2020)

Morning all. Coffee & breakfast consumed, just waiting for the washing to finish the spin cycle. Hopefully back to the normal level of lethargy today with a bike ride later in the day.

At some point this week I must take the car for a quick run up to Ipswich & back just to keep the battery charged as I've not used it for a fortnight.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2020)

I'm going to find a shop locally that sells hole punches.


----------



## alicat (12 May 2020)

The first shoots from my potatoes came up yesterday.


----------



## alicat (12 May 2020)

Dad and I finished the crossword at 10 am precisely.


----------



## alicat (12 May 2020)

The dishwasher is making a very soothing noise.


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2020)

Bit of rain over last two hours - should have gone out at 6:30am but couldn't be bothered - I may get a late lunch ride in though


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 May 2020)

Need to sort my mojo out, I am sitting in the garage, I know the milk was delivered early this morning and is sitting in a box by the front door.... oh well, going to get it and put it in the fridge


----------



## postman (12 May 2020)

Oh boy,it does not matter how many hours you put on the turbo.The number of times you lift weights,do stretches or bends.Nothing equals the bike on the road.i have just got back from picking up hearing aid batteries from the surgery.Oh boy i am unfit,chest heaving and knee aches,only been out 15-20 mins.It is going to be interesting when i start to go out properly.I am so off the mark,i can't believe it.


----------



## alicat (12 May 2020)

^^^ Pardon? Did you say something @postman?


----------



## alicat (12 May 2020)

Yikes! Nearly forgot my most important piece of mundane news. Just had my first junk mail in 50 days. 

How should I deal with it if I'm Staying Alert?


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I can see the birth of a "lock down" competition with different categories for sliced white , crusty loaf , home made , whole grain etc.


Maybe even a bit of mechanical doping taking place!

Stronger springs fitted to the ejection/pop-up mechanism


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2020)

I've done 10% of the 3rd round of my lockdown ton challenge. I'll need to do the remaining 90% in 3 days if I'm not going to have to pay into the family frippery fund for the 3rd time running.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2020)

alicat said:


> Yikes! Nearly forgot my most important piece of mundane news. Just had my first junk mail in 50 days.
> 
> How should I deal with it if I'm Staying Alert?


Quarantine it for 2 weeks. Then recycling bin.


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 May 2020)

just emptied the dishwasher, may brighten up later so may go out


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 May 2020)

1C here this morning. It may warm up after this.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> 1C here this morning. It may warm up after this.


The gritters were out here early on.


----------



## CharlesF (12 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you lay it on its side you can grill cheese on toast in it. I've done it once and was surprised at how successful it was. I never did it again, though. Beginner's luck doesn't last.


Or use these
Toastie Bags


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2020)

CharlesF said:


> Or use these
> Toastie Bags


But where's the fun?


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But where's the fun?


Not having a messy toaster. 
I also like toastie bags.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2020)

All this has given me an idea for brunch....


----------



## dave r (12 May 2020)

I have sausages in the oven for Lunch


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2020)

I have just replaced the batteries in my mouse. More expense! Still, I have't put fuel in my car since March 5th.


----------



## Phaeton (12 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I have sausages in the oven for Lunch


hope you turned the oven on, now did you? I sowed that seed of doubt, you're going to have to go & check aren't you


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 May 2020)

I received a small clothing item through the post yesterday. I like the item and so want to keep it,but with the item came a nice free postage return form and package. So nice in fact that it'd be a shame to waste it! I'm now tempted to send the item back,even though i do like it,just so the return form and package don't go to waste! Or maybe i could send something else 'back' to them. What do you reckon?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I received a small clothing item through the post yesterday. I like the item and so want to keep it,but with the item came a nice free postage return form and package. So nice in fact that it'd be a shame to waste it! I'm now tempted to send the item back,even though i do like it,just so the return form and package don't go to waste! Or maybe i could send something else 'back' to them. What do you reckon?


I reckon you should buy another item and use the 2nd packet to return the 1st.


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I reckon you should buy another item and use the 2nd packet to return the 1st.


Typical! I only seem to get free P&P returns on stuff i like. When i receive items and find i'm not too keen on on them,i have to pay for the return myself!


----------



## woodbutcher (12 May 2020)

When l'm not on my bike this is where l spend a lot of happy hours. i guess l am firmly in the "Live to eat category". l'm aware that it looks bit untidy but l hey-ho maybe l'll have a sort out later


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2020)

Some general puttering around this morning. Also cleared two shelves in the fridge in the utility room to quarantine new groceries, as I will be going to Tesco later.

Didn't bother putting my blue general recycling wheelie bin out or my black bag. Not enough in either to warrant it.

Am about to have some lunch.

Feeling really tired and run down. Everything just seems too much hassle right now.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Footwear"


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Typical! I only seem to get free P&P returns on stuff i like. When i receive items and find i'm not too keen on on them,i have to pay for the return myself!


Send them a nice piece of cake or some biscuits with a thank you note in, I am sure the warehouse staff will appreciate your gesture


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 May 2020)

Postman has delivered the BBQ kits today..... Hooray, the grill pan etc was a little to narrow for the supporting pegs I built in (15 mm), knocked the originals out carefully, been to B&Q for more steel bar, longer ones cut and fitted, just need appropriate weather, or do I?


----------



## postman (12 May 2020)

alicat said:


> ^^^ Pardon? Did you say something @postman?


I'll send you a spare card of batteries,i said, i'll never mind.


----------



## postman (12 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Postman has delivered the BBQ kits today..... Hooray, the grill pan etc was a little to narrow for the supporting pegs I built in (15 mm), knocked the originals out carefully, been to B&Q for more steel bar, longer ones cut and fitted, just need appropriate weather, or do I?


No i did not,i only went local for my ride.i don't want plod knocking on my door thank you.


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 May 2020)

Going out for an hour or so, already looking forward to my post ride recovery drink...... G&T


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> When l'm not on my bike this is where l spend a lot of happy hours. i guess l am firmly in the "Live to eat category". l'm aware that it looks bit untidy but l hey-ho maybe l'll have a sort out later
> View attachment 521686


There's a cracked tile, under the power point. You've two empty hooks on that metric 1/2 inch pipe, and is that a Sagem handset on the right?


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> When l'm not on my bike this is where l spend a lot of happy hours. i guess l am firmly in the "Live to eat category". l'm aware that it looks bit untidy but l hey-ho maybe l'll have a sort out later
> View attachment 521686



Ah, if only...

Just a galley kitchen here chez Casa Reynard - 6ft x 9ft. The downside of living in a teeny tiny cottage, but that aside, I just totally *get* this


----------



## woodbutcher (12 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's a cracked tile, under the power point. You've two empty hooks on that metric 1/2 inch pipe, and is that a Sagem handset on the right?


You are spot on with the two empty hooks on the copper pipe , l hasten to add that it is just a means of supporting cooking equipment ...it isn't part of dodgy French plumbing. The Sagem handset is actually a box of sel de mer "Baleine" fine salt. but it does look very like a Sagem.And the cracked tile is actually one arm of a set of very long tweezers which l use for picking bits and bobs out of hot liquid but there again "A" for observation classic33 !


----------



## woodbutcher (12 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, if only...
> 
> Just a galley kitchen here chez Casa Reynard - 6ft x 9ft. The downside of living in a teeny tiny cottage, but that aside, I just totally *get* this


I won't be an utter meanie and show you what the wine cellar looks like , anyway its a chilly down there and l am feeling a bit wimpy today !


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 May 2020)

Just back from 18 sunny but windy miles, hit a bus so deserve my G&T, it was entirely my fault... however he didn't stop


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I won't be an utter meanie and show you what the wine cellar looks like , anyway its a chilly down there and l am feeling a bit wimpy today !



That'd be lost on me. I'm teetotal...


----------



## woodbutcher (12 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> That'd be lost on me. I'm teetotal...





Reynard said:


> That'd be lost on me. I'm teetotal...


Ah well, l'm afraid l'm far to weak willed even though l'm sure it would do me no harm to lay off the red wine.


----------



## woodbutcher (12 May 2020)

Today has been a "red letter day" by which l mean that for the first time in 8 weeks l have been riding my bike on the public highway in fact l rode two bikes ....not at the same time, l hasten to add. 
I can report that despite sitting on the turbo (and pedalling) from time to time l feel absolutely "cream cracker'd". But how great it feels to be able to ride again and experience that feeling you only get on a real bike


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Ah well, l'm afraid l'm far to weak willed even though l'm sure it would do me no harm to lay off the red wine.



On the other hand, I *do* have my chocolate stash...


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2020)

Anyways, time to gird myself up with whatever needs to be girded up and toddle off to Tesco...


----------



## woodbutcher (12 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to gird myself up with whatever needs to be girded up and toddle off to Tesco...


I just noticed the motto on your avatar ,interesting ...."loyalty will hold me forever" , unless l am mistaken ?
How was Tesco


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2020)

I’ve had another hurty tummy today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I just noticed the motto on your avatar ,interesting ...."loyalty will hold me forever" , unless l am mistaken ?
> How was Tesco


I reckon some form of ''bound'' could translate _lier. _Loyalty forever my bond. Forever bound by my loyalty


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2020)

Right, I've finished 10km ahead of my daughter. Let's see whether I can keep it up for another couple of days.


----------



## mudsticks (12 May 2020)

Artichokes have started producing


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> On the other hand, I *do* have my chocolate stash...


"Still behind the tins", on the first shelf, left-hand side!


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2020)

I've been helping to build a chicken run. As the chickens are unexpectedly already here this was rather urgent.

I've been given enough eggs to make three people constipated for a week; I may need to do some baking...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 521839
> 
> 
> I've been helping to build a chicken run. As the chickens are unexpectedly already here this was rather urgent.
> ...


Who killed the very long snake you're burying?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 May 2020)

Didn’t fit the jockey wheels today. Off on unlimited exercise tomorrow so may fit them on Thu.


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2020)

The clippers have been plugged in to charge overnight. Tomorrow is haircut day.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2020)

Tesco went ok - timed my arrival for final reductions... 

Managed to pick up a fair few bits on my list on YS - breakfast items, fruit, veg, that sort of thing. Although they brought out the chilled stuff and the fruit & veg at the same time, so lost out to the opportunist who walked off with a trolley full of cheesecakes.

I wanted a cheesecake. 

Did pick up some smoked fish that's a standing request from a friend who is shielding, however.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I just noticed the motto on your avatar ,interesting ...."loyalty will hold me forever" , unless l am mistaken ?





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I reckon some form of ''bound'' could translate _lier. _Loyalty forever my bond. Forever bound by my loyalty



Close. 

Loyalty will always bind me. 

It's based on Richard III's personal motto "loyaute me lie" i.e. "loyalty binds me" but in my case it refers to my motor racing loyalties.  The clue to that is the helmet that's in the avatar.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> The clue to that is the helmet that's in the avatar.


So *that's* what's pixellated in your avatar!


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 521838
> 
> 
> Artichokes have started producing



Lob a few in this direction, will you? 

I'll chuck some bread flour in your direction in recompense.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> So *that's* what's pixellated in your avatar!



Yes...


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2020)

Anyways, hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2020)

Another pre work turbo session going on here
Looks like it will be another nice day outside in poshshire
Tea will be made after the shower


----------



## EltonFrog (13 May 2020)

I’m up. I have tea.

I went to bed at 19:45 yesterday, I was a bit Jacobs’d for some reason.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 May 2020)

Going to be a chilly ride to work, Blue Tits are feeding ,I can hear the chicks now ..
Hopefully we can keep the cats away..


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2020)

Talking of keeping cats away when i finished my turbo session earlier after 45 minutes one of the neighbourhood moggies appeared from a bush further down the garden and sauntered over the garden fence , he must have been in hiding awaiting birds all the time i was on the turbo as i didn't see him come into the garden .

First cuppa done 
Now relaxing and scanning the internet


----------



## dave r (13 May 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Who killed the very long snake you're burying?



Don't be silly, that's the _moat_.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2020)

Good morning. I just checked my official retirement date and it was a week ago. It's not going to change my life very much. I think my Oyster bus pass might have expired though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Don't be silly, that's the _moat_.


Ah, I'm with you! It's a rabbit swim.


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I received a small clothing item through the post yesterday. I like the item and so want to keep it,but with the item came a nice free postage return form and package. So nice in fact that it'd be a shame to waste it! I'm now tempted to send the item back,even though i do like it,just so the return form and package don't go to waste! Or maybe i could send something else 'back' to them. What do you reckon?


You must keep the economy going by sending it back . 
Send it back with a teabag in it as a thank you !


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2020)

Black bin day, today.. 👍🏼


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> When l'm not on my bike this is where l spend a lot of happy hours. i guess l am firmly in the "Live to eat category". l'm aware that it looks bit untidy but l hey-ho maybe l'll have a sort out later
> View attachment 521686


Why not just use the coming tool and edit the picture ?


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I won't be an utter meanie and show you what the wine cellar looks like , anyway its a chilly down there and l am feeling a bit wimpy today !


And Big spiders !


----------



## Phaeton (13 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Black bin day, today.. 👍🏼


Thank you, I had forgotten the Blue bin so just had to run out & put it on the end of the drive, they are sometimes early for Blue


----------



## EltonFrog (13 May 2020)

My tummy isn’t so hurty today, I’ve just done 30 minutes on the rowing machine whilst watch Cheers on the TV.


----------



## woodbutcher (13 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Why not just use the coming tool and edit the picture ?


I am probably being thick but l don't know what a "coming tool" is


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 May 2020)

So I got to the railway bridge crossing pedestrian walk way, and thought I feel about light....ahh no back pack

So cycled back home and came to work in the car...I know
Short bike ride today it is then


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2020)

Morning .
I'm worn out ! I've just been catching up on what has been going on .
I have put our rubbish bin out.
Oh! They came and collected our recycling bin on Monday . I just managed to see them out of our window and rushed out with our bin before they arrived .


----------



## Phaeton (13 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I am probably being thick but l don't know what a "coming tool" is


Is it not a lady or gentleman of the night?


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2020)

I'm fed up with destructive text! 
It keeps changing my worms !
I check it for terrors, post it, and then when my black it tinned it changes them !


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I am probably being thick but l don't know what a "coming tool" is


It should have been a clowning tool ! For clowning things on your computer .


----------



## postman (13 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Tea will be made after the shower


I can send you some bottled water.So you don't have to stand outside getting wet,collecting enough for a cuppa.


----------



## postman (13 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm fed up with destructive text!
> It keeps changing my worms !
> I check it for terrors, post it, and then when my black it tinned it changes them !







Got you a new avatar.


----------



## postman (13 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I went to bed at 19:45


Sorry i thought that read in 1945.I was going to give you a potted history right up to 2020.


----------



## woodbutcher (13 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, if only...
> 
> Just a galley kitchen here chez Casa Reynard - 6ft x 9ft. The downside of living in a teeny tiny cottage, but that aside, I just totally *get* this


By the way, l meant to thank you loads for the sweet potato / parsnip etc. etc. curry recipe ! l made it yesterday afternoon through evening and though l l hadn't all the exact ingredients ..eg. had no butterbeans so substituted chickpeas and l finished off the cooking in a le creuset on the stove top, it was delish! Since my eating habits are almost completely vegetable based l am always on the lookout for different recipes .


----------



## Kryton521 (13 May 2020)

Breakfasted and dressed. Coffee drunk, told myself off for demanding more toast...... "Fatty does not *NEED* more toast! Fatty is fat enough!" Waiting on DPD driver who is apparently called Jamie who has my new, replacement jockey wheels on his van....... Any minute now.........


----------



## raleighnut (13 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I am probably being thick but l don't know what a "coming tool" is


*Don't* google it


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 May 2020)

2nd coffee, sitting here very achy and feeling stupid, after yesterdays off I have not slept well, up at 4 am to take codeine, didnt realise my right hand had gone somewhat numb as I braked for the roundabout, hence hitting the bus!! left side sore, ribs, arm, leg (big plaster on knee)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Breakfasted and dressed. Coffee drunk, told myself off for demanding more toast...... "Fatty does not *NEED* more toast! Fatty is fat enough!" Waiting on DPD driver who is apparently called Jamie who has my new, replacement jockey wheels on his van....... Any minute now.........


I'm awaiting a DPD delivery too. Drayman duties for him today.


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 May 2020)

Just checked Hermes tracking, parcel containing glass screen protectors for the girls phones and a new bottom bracket, I dont need a BB yet, however needed to spend £20 to get free postage, the parcel is sitting in the milk etc box by the front door, they have very kindly sent me a photo so I know its there


----------



## Phaeton (13 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> 2nd coffee, sitting here very achy and feeling stupid, after yesterdays off I have not slept well, up at 4 am to take codeine, didnt realise my right hand had gone somewhat numb as I braked for the roundabout, hence hitting the bus!! left side sore, ribs, arm, leg (big plaster on knee)


Sorry to hear you're feeling achy, but have to ask how if you were not on the roundabout how you hit the bus with your left hand?


----------



## woodbutcher (13 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> *Don't* google it


Don't worry , l wouldn't touch it with a barge pole .


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 May 2020)

I was approaching the roundabout, the bus was already on it, I went to squeeze the front brake and my right hand was numb, so no braking force, I clipped the last 6 inches of the bus and got thrown down the road, my fault entirely, I should have approached the roundabout slower


----------



## Phaeton (13 May 2020)

Read it you had hit the bus with your left hand, not the floor


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry to hear you're feeling achy, but have to ask how if you were not on the roundabout how you hit the bud with your left hand?


See! It has struck again !!!

Either that or Carlosfandangus was carrying a bunch of flowers .


----------



## woodbutcher (13 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I was approaching the roundabout, the bus was already on it, I went to squeeze the front brake and my right hand was numb, so no braking force, I clipped the last 6 inches of the bus and got thrown down the road, my fault entirely, I should have approached the roundabout slower


Don't be hard on yourself , if you lived here your front brake would be operated by your left hand leaving your right hand to be "comfortably numb"
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FrOQC-zEog


----------



## Phaeton (13 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> See! It has struck again !!!
> 
> Either that or Carlosfandangus was carrying a bunch of flowers .


Not productive tuxedo, this timpani, joust lingers plissing in wong Kleenex


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2020)

Busy morning here .
Washing out the bird feeder after the Pigeons had decorated it !!!! Put some more food in . Brought in the red cross food parcel from the front door and then loaded some into the back of my car . Car wouldn't start so I had to remove a bike from my garage so that I could get inside to find my battery charger . Car battery is now on charge .


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 May 2020)

Not doing anything today, just received an email from the retail park I work at, they are looking to open in a weeks time (non essential) staffing will initially be 3 managers and 13 shop floor staff, got to wait for a phone call this week to see if I am included (repair and maintenance), before I started, my job was done by the warehouse manager (the husband of the park manager)


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2020)

Oh! Deep joy ,splendy most! The battery chargery at almosty 3 Impy loders !


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm fed up with destructive text!
> It keeps changing my worms !
> I check it for terrors, post it, and then when my black it tinned it changes them !


I was going to send you:

View: https://youtu.be/zGNVU5ZjlgA


but it looks like @postman beat me to it.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! Deep joy ,splendy most! The battery chargery at almosty 3 Impy loders !


Ah, now that's more like:

View: https://youtu.be/0UJZF5iRhNg


More comprehensible than a No. 10 press briefing though.


----------



## Phaeton (13 May 2020)

Or the other true master of the art


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2020)

First batch of e mail's sorted
Just got a food delivery slot for 3 weeks time


----------



## Jenkins (13 May 2020)

Good morning (just) all. About as busy a morning as I could face in a cool and breezy Suffolk. Two coffees, two glasses of squash, breakfast & elvensies consumed, towels washed & on the line and hair gone over with the clippers - grade 3 length. 

Sod all else to do, not that I could be bothered to do it even if there was, so it's out for a ride shortly.


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 May 2020)

Thinking of a Tramadol and a lie down, catch up on the sleep I didnt get last night


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2020)

I'm sitting watching swifts flying over the Serpentine. I was surprised how quiet London was.


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 May 2020)

Up now..... young boy across the road has just shouted me..... another puncture, I will fix it later, I have shown him and his dad how to do it in the past, however "when we do it it keeps going down"


----------



## Phaeton (13 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Up now..... young boy across the road has just shouted me..... another puncture, I will fix it later, I have shown him and his dad how to do it in the past, however "when we do it it keeps going down"


Slime


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 May 2020)

He keeps getting snakebites on the rear, I have told him he needs to bunny hop his BMX over things, not just lift the front wheel and crash the back one over, I have lots of tubeless liquid, however we will see if this puncture follows the usual pattern.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2020)

The usual puttering about this morning, plus I did a load of laundry. It's hanging out and nearly dry.

Lunch has been consumed.

And I am shortly about to go and continue Operation Haircut on the forsythia.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Pets"







Madam Poppy in all her tortie splendour. Madam Lexi was outside somewhere...


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> By the way, l meant to thank you loads for the sweet potato / parsnip etc. etc. curry recipe ! l made it yesterday afternoon through evening and though l l hadn't all the exact ingredients ..eg. had no butterbeans so substituted chickpeas and l finished off the cooking in a le creuset on the stove top, it was delish! Since my eating habits are almost completely vegetable based l am always on the lookout for different recipes .



Ah, glad it went down a treat.  The Tesco magazine always has some nice veggie recipes in it - the latest one has a chilli non carne which I will have a look at once its served its quarantine along with the rest of the groceries.

And btw, the face under that helmet...


----------



## Phaeton (13 May 2020)

Somebody has stolen my roof






Oh there it is


----------



## Kryton521 (13 May 2020)

Jockey wheels are in. BBB ceramic balls....... No, not me. The jockey wheels. Quite smart! No creak from anywhere so hopefully I've found and sorted it. Put some grip stuff on the seat post.
So, tomorrow, hopefully a long a ride as I'm allowed

Edit: Replaced the original BB with Treks "own", which, if the same as the one I took out should give me 18 months? use.


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 May 2020)

Fixed the snakebite, on the front this time!!! one side had holed the other side was weakened, 2 patches on and bars moved to their previous position, apparently when he hit the rock that caused the snakebite he almost went over the bars!!


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 May 2020)

Just returned, his dad had been telling him not to pump up so high, both tyres inflated to what they should be and lesson given in a "squeeze" test to keep them inflated to something similar in the future


----------



## dave r (13 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Somebody has stolen my roof
> 
> View attachment 521963
> 
> ...



Thats not mundane., wind damage?


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 May 2020)

Too many tins of beans me thinks


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Slime


That's a bit harsh. I'm sure he's a nice lad really.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2020)

Nearly finished taming the forsythia 

But for the last bit I do need to sit on the ground and clip it from the underside.

Time for a well earned  methinks...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (13 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> That's a bit harsh. I'm sure he's a nice lad really.


You beat me to it.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Somebody has stolen my roof
> 
> View attachment 521963
> 
> ...



Windy ??


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 May 2020)

Update..... the lad bought the bike back, it was still going down although slowly, I trust my patching, so off with the wheel and tube in a bucket of water, I had missed another hole, 4 patches on this tube now. one previous 3 today


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2020)

I forgot to mention that I cut the grass yesterday..


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2020)

My Suttons Seeds plugs have all arrived - final delivery today. So that's 160 plants to pot. My 3 tomato plants weren't available, so I was sent a mixed variety of 6 plants - can't complain. I've had 3 or 4 plugs that hadn't sprouted, but they send 21 plugs per tray (order is 20) so I've not lost any overall (8 trays). I've so far planted 50 ! 

They have mainly gone into tubs and hanging baskets and will remain in the greenhouse for a little longer.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 May 2020)

Looks like I might be lucky with the figs this year. I have two small bushes in my raised bed. One has 39 tiny figs on it and the other has 50! Fingers crossed but they seem to have got past the stage where in the past they have dropped off (probably due to adverse weather conditions). That was when they were planted in outside pots though. Moving them to the more sheltered raised bed was a good idea I think.


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2020)

My car battery is charged up . Well enough to be able to start the car which it did .

In other news a cd arrived this morning .It is Vanwall Victory. I fancied watching a bit of old style motor racing . 1957.


----------



## Phaeton (13 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats not mundane., wind damage?


Self inflicted the corrugated panels have been up for over 10 years & have got brittle & cracked so I've bought some polycarbonate sheetings, was hoping to reuse all the wood & just move all the batoning, but it's all warped & twisted so had to placed an order with Wickes to get some more tomorrow, not sure anybody else os open.


----------



## postman (13 May 2020)

To cheer myself up,i have bought off e bay,Rambo Trilogy for the great price of £4-70 including postage.I like Rambo First Blood,one of his best,not sure about the other two,but lots of action plus a cycle computer for the turbo.Going to put it o the back wheel,then set up the old really old spare laptop that weighs as much as a bag of concrete.Then got three training videos to try and keep up to their cycling speeds.I have picked slow ones to start with.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2020)

I am feeling rather sleepy.

At least I do not need to cook today as I have leftover lamb casserole and potatoes.

I will stretch a new piece of watercolour paper later.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm awaiting a DPD delivery too. Drayman duties for him today.




View: https://youtu.be/3D6KBqgNGDw


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> View: https://youtu.be/3D6KBqgNGDw



Just like that!


----------



## Salty seadog (13 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just like that!



So you've got some new beers now?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2020)

Damn it, my 3-day ton strategy isn't going to work! When defiant daughter saw that I was heading for over 33 miles a day, she put in stint of just under 40 miles to catch up with me. If she can sit on an exercise bike for 40 miles, she can do 35 miles tomorrow. This means I'm either going to have to go out at silly o'clock tomorrow or pay up.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2020)

I have just fed the cats.

Now it is time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> So you've got some new beers now?


Happen. Siren with a few Anspach & Hobdays.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> My Suttons Seeds plugs have all arrived - final delivery today. So that's 160 plants to pot. My 3 tomato plants weren't available, so I was sent a mixed variety of 6 plants - can't complain. I've had 3 or 4 plugs that hadn't sprouted, but they send 21 plugs per tray (order is 20) so I've not lost any overall (8 trays). I've so far planted 50 !
> 
> They have mainly gone into tubs and hanging baskets and will remain in the greenhouse for a little longer.


I, too, received 6 various tomato plants instead of the 3 I ordered. No idea what variety they are! 
Only Cosmos and Gazenia to turn up now..


----------



## Jenkins (13 May 2020)

It's bloody cold here - almost enough to put the heating back on.

It's my niece's 18th birthday tomorrow, so she's been doing the round of relatives this side of Ipswich with my sister today. We were sat outside at mums this afternoon in the sunshine (and socially distanced), all wrapped up in multiple layers of warm clothing.


----------



## Phaeton (13 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> It's bloody cold here - almost enough to put the heating back on.


I came in from the outside roofing job to find the wife had put the heating on, upstairs windows wide open but heating on!


----------



## oldwheels (13 May 2020)

Nice sunny day but still cold wind. No frost forecast tho' so taking a chance and leaving the courgettes uncovered. Grass cut as showery forecast for next few days.
Looking out my front windows still very little marine traffic. Enormous bulk stone carriers and a small cargo vessel which could be a tanker for the Outer Isles. The rest workboats of various kinds from the fish farms and of course the usual Calmac ferries. I could set my watch at 1730 as every night a small power boat comes tearing through the Doirlinn. Fish farm workers from further down the Sound making for home.
Just as well there are no idiot yachties anchored in the centre of the fairway as they get mercilessly buzzed by fishing boats and other workboats heading out at crack of dawn.
Sand martins around the house as they nest in the steep slopes off the edge of the golf course but no swallows now.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2020)

Popped out and covered a few plant pots with the new plug plants. Rest are in greenhouse. Frost forecast


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 May 2020)

Have you ever wondered what a 45 gigapixel image looks like? Well, here's one:
http://hyper-resolution.org/view.ht...ijksmuseum/SK-C-5/SK-C-5_VIS_20-um_2019-12-21
You can zoom in either by left-clicking part of the image, or by moving the mouse scroll wheel forward. Zooming out can be done by moving the scroll wheel backwards. Panning (dragging left/right/up/down) can be done simply by left-click and drag. It's interesting to zoom in a lot, and see the detail on one particular part of the painting.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2020)

Got the fire going as it's a wee bit nippy here chez Casa Reynard this evening.

Evening wear is thick fleecy onesie and fluffy thermal socks.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (13 May 2020)

I saw a news article quoting some airline executive saying normal airline travel might not resume until 2023. I was looking forward to my next trip to the French Pyrénées in mid 2021, and now I'm feeling even more depressed than usual.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2020)

Time for a  and a chocolate muffin.


----------



## slowmotion (14 May 2020)

Well I never! Judging by the eBay reviews, I thought it would be some kind of a miracle if the ludicrously cheap Chinese tachometer module actually managed to work. It did. Spot on 180 rpm.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2020)

Right, bed for me. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I saw a news article quoting some airline executive saying normal airline travel might not resume until 2023. I was looking forward to my next trip to the French Pyrénées in mid 2021, and now I'm feeling even more depressed than usual.


Their "normal" includes such things as short-haul flights. Using a plane as a quicker way of getting there, over land travel. And numbers being flown, possibly by their airline, getting close to matching last years figures.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 May 2020)

I feel really bad. I was considering buying one of these, but then felt guilty for contributing to the extinction of the acrylic/polyester wolf breeds...


----------



## dave r (14 May 2020)

Good morning folks, bright sunny and cold, bike ride later.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 May 2020)

This talk of putting the heating On..ours hasn't really been off bar the warm spell.
Wife pays the bill and working from home...I'm pleased about that

Right I'm going to cycle to work with my back pack today


----------



## EltonFrog (14 May 2020)

Morning!
Yesterday the green bin was emptied by the green bin waste and recycling operatives. Then I filled it right up again. But it won’t be emptied again for two weeks.
I have my tea.


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 May 2020)

Maneuvering two full recycling bins (for the afficionados, brown and green) down the drive is much like taking two frisky male Rottweilers for their daily exercise across a park full of female pooches.

_[Edit: sp]_


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2020)

It's green and brown bin day here today as well
Had to remind the neighbour to put his mum's brown bin out seeing as we filled it up with her grass cuttings
First brew of the day ticked off 
No early trainer session


----------



## Phaeton (14 May 2020)

We're venturing out today, order on at Wickes for some timber, of course I have missed a length off but no way to amend the order.


----------



## carlosfandangus (14 May 2020)

sitting in the garage on a garden chair, another restless night of pain, I had supposed to be going in to work tomorrow!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> sitting in the garage on a garden chair, another restless night of pain, I had supposed to be going in to work tomorrow!!


If a little empathy is any consolation to you, the boil on my bum makes biking blooming bothersome. I'll not ask you to feel my pain...


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If a little empathy is any consolation to you, the boil on my bum makes biking blooming bothersome. I'll not ask you to feel my pain...


Or the boil!


----------



## Kryton521 (14 May 2020)

Seriously considering going back to bed! Working this afternoon which is something to look forward to!


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2020)

Morning. 
It was bright and sunny with a clear blue sky earlier but now we seem to have a lot of broken cloud whizzing past .
Just been going through my tablets checking to see which ones are running low and require repeating .


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> sitting in the garage on a garden chair, another restless night of pain, I had supposed to be going in to work tomorrow!!


 I hope you feel better soon !
Where is the pain ? 
Just asking as I thought I had pulled a stomach muscle which kept me awake . It turned out to be a lot worse .


----------



## carlosfandangus (14 May 2020)

Left upper arm and ribs to the inside, I must have landed quite hard on my left side so stretched my ribs over my upper arm


----------



## carlosfandangus (14 May 2020)

All I can remember is making contact with the last 6 inches of the bus and my head bouncing about on the road


----------



## Kryton521 (14 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It was bright and sunny with a clear blue sky earlier but now we seem to have a lot of broken cloud whizzing past .
> Just been going through my tablets checking to see which ones are running low and require repeating .


Did that, the pill thing, the other day. Should check to see if the repeat has been approved.

Still not gone back to bed. Might have a shower and shave instead! Exciting as life gets at the mo'.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2020)

Laundry done, 3 mugs tea, 3 slices toast, 3 rashers bacon, 2 eggs fried, lots of pepper, 1st coffee alongside. I can now rest till my bread delivery comes and then I'll have to stand up and walk to the door.

I got a slight twinge of nostalgia when I heard the bin lorry outside so I took the recycling out so's not to feel too left out of the bin action.


----------



## Speicher (14 May 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I feel really bad. I was considering buying one of these, but then felt guilty for contributing to the extinction of the acrylic/polyester wolf breeds...
> 
> View attachment 522146



Can you add more lynx to the product?

It would be very soft to lion.


----------



## Phaeton (14 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> Can you add more lynx to the product?
> 
> It would be very soft to lion.


I would have thought you would feel a bit a of a cheetah thinking it was real


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2020)

When it comes to clothing, I doubt he has an ounce of sense.


----------



## Speicher (14 May 2020)

My new dishwasher is coming out of quarantine today.


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> All I can remember is making contact with the last 6 inches of the bus and my head bouncing about on the road


Oh dear ! Were you wearing a helmet ?


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2020)

I think I can remember seeing something on the news that some people were passing off real fur as simulated !


----------



## carlosfandangus (14 May 2020)

Yes always do, not for everyone though. 
I have worn one for many years, my wife wont let me out of the house without, she suffered a brain hemorrhage years ago.... her reasoning is that you only have one head!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 May 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I saw a news article quoting some airline executive saying normal airline travel might not resume until 2023. I was looking forward to my next trip to the French Pyrénées in mid 2021, and now I'm feeling even more depressed than usual.


I hear there's a train. Albeit a French one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I hear there's a train. Albeit a French one.


Still difficult when you're coming from Australia though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2020)

Right, my daughter's done 35 miles so that's another £30 transferred out of my account.


----------



## Phaeton (14 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, my daughter's done 35 miles so that's another £30 transferred out of my account.


Can anyone get part of this action, I'll ride 35 miles if somebody pays me £30


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Still difficult when you're coming from Australia though.


Sorry, thought you were in Deptford near Lewisham.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sorry, thought you were in Deptford near Lewisham.


I am* but @Shut Up Legs isn't.

*more or less. I've moved over the border to another fiefdom of Lewisham borough.


----------



## carlosfandangus (14 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Can anyone get part of this action, I'll ride 35 miles if somebody pays me £30


Get that roof on, ride after, money or not


----------



## Phaeton (14 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Get that roof on, ride after, money or not


Still waiting for the SMS from Wickes to say I can go collect, they claim 8 hours, that was 18 hours ago, if they only mean open hours (which they don't say) then it's still 7 hours, but as it's 15 miles away I'm not just going over, the one 3 miles away didn't have stock.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Can anyone get part of this action, I'll ride 35 miles if somebody pays me £30


You'll have to be inducted into the family to qualify for the family frippery fund. The fact that it's a very small family indicates that very few people have completed the switch. Then you'll have to be the first to complete 100 miles and you'll be competing against Dani too. And she's, er, competitive.


----------



## Phaeton (14 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You'll have to be inducted into the family to qualify for the family frippery fund. The fact that it's a very small family indicates that very few people have completed the switch. Then you'll have to be the first to complete 100 miles and you'll be competing against Dani too. And she's, er, competitive.


Is £35 worth having 2 wives, as I presume being her bit on the side would not qualify me?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Is £35 worth having 2 wives, as I presume being her bit on the side would not qualify me?


Paying for her wedding would take a long time to make it financially worthwhile for you.


----------



## Phaeton (14 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Paying for her wedding would take a long time to make it financially worthwhile for you.


That & unless she has a white stick & a Labrador she is unlikely to be physically attracted to me


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2020)

I've just watched the DVD I got yesterday . It was of the Monaco Grand Prix of 1957 and Aintree GP of Europe featuring the Vanwall racing car . A bit of nostalgia.
You don't see modern racing drivers repair their broken throttle linkage with bailer twine these days!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 May 2020)

I have just replaced the batteries in all four smoke detectors installed in Sloth Towers.


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2020)

Hardly got a wink of sleep last night, Kizzy was in a 'snuggly' mood. I don't know how 1 cat is able to generate so much heat.


----------



## Phaeton (14 May 2020)

SMS arrived off at 2 o'clock, work might notice if I 'disappear' too early


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2020)

Usual general puttering around this morning. Plus I took a letter to the postbox.

Came back with several kilos of potatoes I found lying in the grass on the verge.

That'll be chips for supper, then...


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Games"







I've been playing chess with this travelling set since I was about 5. That would be 40 years, then...


----------



## Phaeton (14 May 2020)

Now stood in 20 deep queue oh well it's not raining, mmmm maybe I shouldn't have said that


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Games"
> 
> View attachment 522220
> 
> ...


A lot of thought went into those moves then ?


----------



## Phaeton (14 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> A lot of thought went into those moves then ?


Certainly not a speed game


----------



## dave r (14 May 2020)

I've been out on my bike this morning, 55 miles, cold, breezy, bright and sunny, a lovely mornings cycling on Warwickshires leafy lanes.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> A lot of thought went into those moves then ?



Said I've been playing for that long. Never said I was any good


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2020)

Anyways, half of the tatties I found this morning have been cut into chips for tonight.


----------



## postman (14 May 2020)

Feeling livelier today,i got the turbo out.Sunny with a breeze excellent.Well i did fifteen mins then thought nah.So a cold drink then a sarnie and a yoghurt for lunch,sat in the conservatory reading,i fell asleep nearly two hours i was out,what the heck.


----------



## postman (14 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I heard the bin lorry outside so I took the recycling out so's not to feel too left out of the bin action.


Where's yer bin.I as bin asleep in the conservatory where's you bin.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2020)

postman said:


> Where's yer bin.I as bin asleep in the conservatory where's you bin.


There's a big bin on the ground floor. Because I'd be bound to miss otherwise, I use the chute on the 5th floor, which ingeniously guides the rubbish into it. Recycling, however, is not that clever so I have to take that down myself and stick it in a different big bin. 
I'm a has bin who had bin.


----------



## postman (14 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a big bin on the ground floor. Because I'd be bound to miss otherwise, I use the chute on the 5th floor, which ingeniously guides the rubbish into it. Recycling, however, is not that clever so I have to take that down myself and stick it in a different big bin.
> I'm a has bin who had bin.


It's a good job you can seperate your bin waste otherwise you might have been bin laden.


----------



## carlosfandangus (14 May 2020)

Just made the call.... off to work tomorrow, the store is opening Monday, explained about my injuries and they have said they will do any heavy work, its just my tools and expertise that they need, I will see how I go, 10 am start


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2020)

Got a  and working on the drawing for a new painting.

We're going pickup truck racing with this one. 

Assuming the drawing isn't beyond my skill level...


----------



## Phaeton (14 May 2020)

First panel up 90% secure 2nd beam in food stops ply


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2020)

I went down to Lacock on my Carlton Cobra . We had forgotten my brother's milk and cheese earlier. 8 pints of milk and 2 large packs of cheese on my back . I was glad to drop that load off . It was nice and sunny but quite a strong wind from the East . Another 9 miles .


----------



## raleighnut (14 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Got a  and working on the drawing for a new painting.
> 
> We're going pickup truck racing with this one.
> 
> Assuming the drawing isn't beyond my skill level...


The Australian ones,


View: https://youtu.be/PB02Gd_yC_g


Now that's hat I call 'fun' racing


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2020)

First day at the new job tomorrow, packing the bag.

Thanks to @HobbesOnTour and others for the tips about Ortlieb bags: they've been in daily use since I got here and they're really as good as you said...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2020)

I've just posted this evening's sunset onto the wrong thread.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Games"
> 
> View attachment 522220
> 
> ...


Pssst! I think your horse is dead.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 May 2020)

I had the munchies so I had an apple and cheddar cheese.

good evening by the way, I hope you all had an interesting and productive day.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 May 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Have you ever wondered what a 45 gigapixel image looks like? Well, here's one:
> http://hyper-resolution.org/view.ht...ijksmuseum/SK-C-5/SK-C-5_VIS_20-um_2019-12-21
> You can zoom in either by left-clicking part of the image, or by moving the mouse scroll wheel forward. Zooming out can be done by moving the scroll wheel backwards. Panning (dragging left/right/up/down) can be done simply by left-click and drag. It's interesting to zoom in a lot, and see the detail on one particular part of the painting.


I think this one held the pixel record at one time. I don't know if it still does. Its a mere 320 Gigapixel panorama of London and it scrolls! Near the centre of the picture is a white building in the distance - if you zoom right in you can see the London Eye next to it.

https://360gigapixels.com/london-320-gigapixel-panorama/


----------



## Salty seadog (14 May 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Well I never! Judging by the eBay reviews, I thought it would be some kind of a miracle if the ludicrously cheap Chinese tachometer module actually managed to work. It did. Spot on 180 rpm.
> View attachment 522128



What was doing 180rpm?


----------



## slowmotion (14 May 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> What was doing 180rpm?


A stepper motor. You can see that there's a small disc with a black spot on it stuck to the side of the motor shaft. It's a magnet. The shiny thing with the threaded barrel (clipped to a handy reel of full-fat leaded solder) is a Hall Effect sensor which issues an electrical pulse every time the magnet passes it. The tachometer module displays the number of pulses per minute.


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 May 2020)

Daft Punk are playing in my room.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 May 2020)

slowmotion said:


> A stepper motor. You can see that there's a small disc with a black spot on it stuck to the side of the motor shaft. It's a magnet. The shiny thing with the threaded barrel (clipped to a handy reel of full-fat leaded solder) is a Hall Effect sensor which issues an electrical pulse every time the magnet passes it. The tachometer module displays the number of pulses per minute.
> 
> View attachment 522371
> 
> ...



Ok so from the second pic I assume the vertical shaft rotates about its vertical axis and that's what you're measuring.

Should I be worried?

Eta., just read this on Wiki. 

Is this the automation of your cat repelling water projector?


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2020)

There's summat odd going on!
Note the times, and the message.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Daft Punk are playing in my room.


How much did that set you back?


----------



## slowmotion (14 May 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Ok so from the second pic I assume the vertical shaft rotates about its vertical axis and that's what you're measuring.
> 
> Should I be worried?
> 
> ...


I haven't the faintest idea what you're talking about...……


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2020)

I have  and chocolate biskits.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The Australian ones,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/PB02Gd_yC_g
> ...




Someone I know actually races one of those.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The Australian ones,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/PB02Gd_yC_g
> ...



A new way if doubling up on road use.


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2020)

Life's been so mundane here in Suffolk that the most interesting thing I have to report is that there was a queue for the CoOp this morning, but not for Tesco. However, there was no queue at the CoOp's checkouts (no self service) while there was at Tesco (both the manned & self service ones).

29 Hours until the alarms go off for the first early shift where I have to be in the office for some time.


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2020)

Assuming that it is now just gone half past midnight, making it Friday regarding the alarms!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That & unless she has a white stick & a Labrador she is unlikely to be physically attracted to me


First time my father saw a picture of my fiancee, he says
"See she's got glasses. How blind is she, that she wound up with you?


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Assuming that it is now just gone half past midnight, making it Friday regarding the alarms!


29 hours from the time of posting would make it Saturday regarding the alarms.

Or have you longer days down there, than us folk just North of the M62?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 May 2020)

After 8 weeks of working from home, I just found out that I'll probably be able to return to working at the office from Monday week. The sooner the better: I've struggled with motivation for cycling while at home, and I've gained weight.
Vive la  commute.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2020)

Time to put the drawing away and toddle off to bed to rest my eyes.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time to put the drawing away and toddle off to bed to rest my eyes.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


_"... of my poor eyes : — Oh cursed be the hand that made those holes Cursed ... as yon are weary of the weight, Rest you, whiles I lament....._

_"Ere sleep comes down to soothe the weary eyes, How questioneth the soul that other soul, — The inner sense..."_


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> After 8 weeks of working from home, I just found out that I'll probably be able to return to working at the office from Monday week. The sooner the better: I've struggled with motivation for cycling while at home, and I've gained weight.
> Vive la  commute.


How you gonna fit all that stuff on your bike though, when you go back.


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 May 2020)

Good morning all, up since 3 lot of pain, supposed to be going in to work today to put a partition up, hard work just putting my tools in the van never mind using them, what a time to have to go off sick!!!


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 May 2020)

Its still dark out there


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Its still dark out there


Light now 
Grabbing an early morning turbo session here.
Another nice start to the day ahead here in poshshire
Even the birds are twittering well


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 May 2020)

Its lightened up now, birds are twittering away, enjoy that time on the turbo, if you can!!


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 May 2020)

Good morning @EltonFrog


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Good morning @EltonFrog


Back at ya, I hope you feel better soon.
I’ve got my tea and Winnie snoozing by my side.


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 May 2020)

3rd coffee already... pondering work or not, waiting until 8 when I can have more co codomol


----------



## dave r (15 May 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 May 2020)

Good morning dave r


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2020)

Good morning all. 2 1/2 mugs of tea consumed. I'll be back in bed soon. I had trouble staying unalert this morning.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> How you gonna fit all that stuff on your bike though, when you go back.


Fit what stuff? The unwanted extra lard? It'll melt off with enough cycling.


----------



## Kryton521 (15 May 2020)

Morning all. Cold but incredibly sunny here in S. Wales. Will dress and go for my limited distance cycle ride.
Swapped shifts yesterday evening so working this afternoon. Now realise I should have ignored the call and got to cycle in the warmth and worked in the cold!


----------



## woodbutcher (15 May 2020)

One of my dogs ( the one with long legs) discovered yesterday that if he leaped high enough he could grab hold of a cherry tree branch and thus get access to the ripe fruit . Problem was that the inevitable process of digestion and excretion was evident in generous quantity on the kitchen floor this morning. Oh joy !


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Its lightened up now, birds are twittering away, enjoy that time on the turbo, if you can!!



It's my only way to ride at this time


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 May 2020)

Nearly eight.... more co codomol then back to bed methinks


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 May 2020)

Phoned in sick, what a time to do this!!! back to bed in a min


----------



## Phaeton (15 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Nearly eight.... more co codomol then back to bed methinks


I think you need to consider ringing your GP surgery


----------



## dave r (15 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I think you need to consider ringing your GP surgery



Thats a good idea.


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 May 2020)

Need to do that later, bed is calling and docs not open yet


----------



## Phaeton (15 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Need to do that later, bed is calling and docs not open yet


Please do, if only to talk through your pain, it must be bad if you are preferring bed to work & already been up 5 hours, under normal circumstances I would have said A&E


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Please do, if only to talk through your pain, it must be bad if you are preferring bed to work & already been up 5 hours, under normal circumstances I would have said A&E


It might be just the right time to go to A&E. Attendance has been very low so quick attention is more likely than usual.


----------



## Kryton521 (15 May 2020)

22 km loop completed, stayed within the Welsh Govt. rules.

Annoyingly the bike still has that creak, taken the chain off and soaking it in degreaser. Wondering if it's not that, then it's either the seat rails? Or the rear hub, really hope not as there's no way I can do anything about that!


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2020)

Morning all, first coffee just finished and a load of washing on the go. Bit of an early start as I need to get some bits for work this weekend. Looks like I've picked the right weekend to be working if this sunny weather continues with the lockdown slightly eased. Keeps me away from the idiots!


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> 29 hours from the time of posting would make it Saturday regarding the alarms.
> 
> Or have you longer days down there, than us folk just North of the M62?


Good, as it's Saturday that I go back in - I'd started to loose track of the days. 10 days away and I'm not looking forward to the backlog of emails - the temptation to ctrl+A then ctrl+d may be to much


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2020)

Morning.
I've done my mornings exercise of scaring the Pigeons off . I'm about to go and see why my friend's bike gears keep slipping .


----------



## woodbutcher (15 May 2020)

In my online uk newspaper this morning l saw a photograph of the interior of a London tube train taken this wednesday ,
Are these people nuts or am l just a worry guts ?


----------



## IaninSheffield (15 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> In my online uk newspaper this morning l saw a photograph of the interior of a London tube train taken this wednesday ,
> Are these people nuts or am l just a worry guts ?
> View attachment 522413


Perhaps they have few options?


----------



## Kryton521 (15 May 2020)

Putting the "Herd" to the test. How long before there's a huge upward surge of C19 cases?

Whichever way they do it. A lot more have to get sick & die. Fact of life when a new unstoppable virus comes along.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Fit what stuff? The unwanted extra lard? It'll melt off with enough cycling.


You don't have to take this back?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> 22 km loop completed, stayed within the Welsh Govt. rules.
> 
> Annoyingly the bike still has that creak, taken the chain off and soaking it in degreaser. Wondering if it's not that, then it's either the seat rails? Or the rear hub, really hope not as there's no way I can do anything about that!


BB or pedals?


----------



## raleighnut (15 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> In my online uk newspaper this morning l saw a photograph of the interior of a London tube train taken this wednesday ,
> Are these people nuts or am l just a worry guts ?
> View attachment 522413


Yep, Boris' message that we should Cycle or Walk to work appears to have been ignored by many.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2020)

1.63 inches of rain here overnight.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> You don't have to take this back?
> View attachment 522425


No, I bought it with my own money, I'll just have to be careful what % of it I claim on tax.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> No, I bought it with my own money, I'll just have to be careful what % of it I claim on tax.


T'was bought for work purposes, for an indefinite period. I say all, with an explanation given.

They'll let you know if they agree.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 May 2020)

I'm listening to some choons and compiling playlists on Spotify

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCbNTGCB_vg


----------



## woodbutcher (15 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Perhaps they have few options?


Between a"rock and a hard place" not a comfortable place to live !


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2020)

Hayfever has come and hit me with a vengeance. I am rather allergic to elderflower pollen. I feel so fecking miserable, and I'm stressed because I'm miserable, with the inevitable consequences. 

Didn't sleep well either.

Off to try and have some lunch. I couldn't face breakfast.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Spots"


----------



## raleighnut (15 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Spots"
> 
> View attachment 522459


Not tempted to use a picture of that pimple on yer bum.


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 May 2020)

It was on her nose


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 May 2020)

Postman has delivered a Park tools chain checker, addressed to my wife, mine comes tomorrow!!!! we have confused 2 orders hence one each (she doesn't need one) we have also recently received 2 packs of 3 gorilla glass protectors (same) for 2 phones.... we must start to speak to each other


----------



## mybike (15 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Kay Kyser and his College of Musical Knowledge.



Just had to listen again, childhood memories!


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Not tempted to use a picture of that pimple on yer bum.





carlosfandangus said:


> It was on her nose



Oi, you two!!! Put those thoughts back where they came from 

I am not subjecting *anyone* to views of purulent pustules on *any* part of my anatomy. Besides, the one on my nose (thank you @carlosfandangus ) has gone down.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2020)

Did manage to negotiate some lunch. Now just feeling really tired. 

Going to try and work on my pickup truck drawing. I have two of the four trucks down pat, plus half of the third.

Am working from one of my own photos taken at Rockingham (outside of Turn 4) in 2007. Is it freaky that I remembered who was who without even looking it up?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2020)

I’ve been working with a Microsoft product that I know nothing about, Took the dogs out, had coffee, I had cheese on toast for lunch, I did thirty minutes on the rowing machine and a seven mile bike ride. Not necessarily all in that order.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oi, you two!!! Put those thoughts back where they came from
> 
> I am not subjecting *anyone* to views of purulent pustules on *any* part of my anatomy. Besides, the one on my nose (thank you @carlosfandangus ) has gone down.


The boil on my bum hasn't gone yet.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The boil on my bum hasn't gone yet.


It will clear up soon. Just sit tight... oh...


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The boil on my bum hasn't gone yet.



TMI!!!


----------



## mybike (15 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> *Don't* google it



I think you must have worn it out.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2020)

Third truck done, now for the fourth. Fortunately, each truck is progressively smaller.

Anyways, I need  and some meds.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 May 2020)

My sister gets hay fever. No fun at all. Years ago my optician said I get it as well but its too mild for me to even notice I have it. Lucky me! (I have no idea how he knew that but it must have shown in my eyes somehow )


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2020)

No, it's no fun. This is the worst time of year for me. This year's been particularly bad (it's tree pollen and flowering shrubs for me) as we've not had much rain while everything is in bloom, and its, on the whole, been pretty warm. So of course everything is blooming at once.


----------



## Phaeton (15 May 2020)

Roof 4/6th done


----------



## Phaeton (15 May 2020)

@carlosfandangus How you feeling, did you ring the Quaks?


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Roof 4/6th done


Not 2/3?


----------



## Phaeton (15 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not 2/3?


No I have my 8 year old maths head on


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2020)

Time to go throw something together for supper. Something quick and easy.

Tuna and sweetcorn pasta bake, methinks...


----------



## postman (15 May 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> 22 km loop completed, stayed within the Welsh Govt. rules.
> 
> Annoyingly the bike still has that creak, taken the chain off and soaking it in degreaser. Wondering if it's not that, then it's either the seat rails? Or the rear hub, really hope not as there's no way I can do anything about that!


Has one inspected the knees.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2020)

My second pot of tea for the day is exactly what I needed.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Roof 4/6th done


I’d take a rest when you get to 2/3 done.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> No I have my 8 year old maths head on


Neat, interchangeable heads.


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2020)

I've been trying to sort out a jumping chain today . The rear mech was seized up and wasn't taking up the slack . Took a bit of work to get it moving properly .


----------



## mybike (15 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, Boris' message that we should Cycle or Walk to work appears to have been ignored by many.



I used to live 12 miles away from central London where I worked. I could have walked then & would have arrived in time for lunch, but there was a big hill in the way & cycling wouldn't have been much quicker. There is no alternative to public transport for most commuters.


----------



## mybike (15 May 2020)

The field at the back now has a fence dividing it & three sheep installed in the smaller portion. One of said sheep has migrated to the larger portion.


----------



## raleighnut (15 May 2020)

mybike said:


> I used to live 12 miles away from central London where I worked. I could have walked then & would have arrived in time for lunch, but there was a big hill in the way & cycling wouldn't have been much quicker. There is no alternative to public transport for most commuters.


A 12 mile commute, easy peasy or are you just a 'weekend warrior'.


----------



## Kryton521 (15 May 2020)

postman said:


> Has one inspected the knees.











You'll have to look close/carefully at the left knee. Scar is from replacement. So if it is "a" new creaking, it'll be the cr*ppy right that is in need of doing!


----------



## dave r (15 May 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> View attachment 522584
> 
> 
> View attachment 522584
> ...



The creak on my bike was, I was sure, my left shoe, when I put a new wheelset on the bike it disappeared, I'm now thinking it was actually the front wheel that was creaking, the wheel was getting a bit tired.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2020)

Another lovely clear skied sunset. You'll have to take my word for it tonight.


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2020)

Backpack packed ready for tomorrow's commute - bananas and coffee filter papers in the front section, clean uniform (2 shirts, 1 pair of trousers & a polo shirt) in the main section, building pass & keys in the side pocket. Just got to remember to take the rolls out of the fridge* in the morning and some semblance of normality** will return for a couple of days.

* The house keys are on the fridge door handle so I should remember
** Whatever that may be at the moment


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2020)

Turned my back for a split second while cooking and found Madam Lexi with her mush in the can of tuna I was about to add to the sauce, blithely helping herself...


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Backpack packed ready for tomorrow's commute - bananas and coffee filter papers in the front section, clean uniform (2 shirts, 1 pair of trousers & a polo shirt) in the main section, building pass & keys in the side pocket. Just got to remember to take the rolls out of the fridge* in the morning and some semblance of normality** will return for a couple of days.
> 
> * The house keys are on the fridge door handle so I should remember
> ** Whatever that may be at the moment


*Won't they get a bit damp in there?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 May 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> After 8 weeks of working from home, I just found out that I'll probably be able to return to working at the office from Monday week. The sooner the better: I've struggled with motivation for cycling while at home, and I've gained weight.
> Vive la  commute.


I've changed my mind.  After reading the return to work health & safety induction, and the list of things I'll have to do throughout each day to avoid getting infected, I started feeling stressed, and now I don't want to return yet. I just emailed a few people at work to tell them I no longer wish to return to work in this particular batch of employees, and will instead wait for the next batch.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 May 2020)

Melbourne's going through a cold period: the minimum was 3.5° on Thursday morning, and 2° yesterday and this morning.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Melbourne's going through a cold period: the minimum was 3.5° on Thursday morning, and 2° yesterday and this morning.


Snow?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Snow?


There's been some in the Alps east/north of Melbourne, which is frustrating the hell out of the ski resort operators, because normally under these conditions they'd be starting the ski season early, but thanks to COVID-19...


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> There's been some in the Alps east/north of Melbourne, which is frustrating the hell out of the ski resort operators, because normally under these conditions they'd be starting the ski season early, but thanks to COVID-19...


You never have to cycle in it then.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2020)

I've just had a mug of hot milk.


----------



## Pablo Biscuitbar (16 May 2020)

Upon reflection, I have to agree, my wife could have done a lot better for herself.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2020)

I am glad I have the job I do, at least I'm working, though not driving a bus. I have a good boss and co-workers. That makes much of this quite bearable.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2020)

Right, off to bed this little one said.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, off to bed this little one said.


Not _"Roll Over"_?


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

Anyone any good with numbers?
Summat doesn't add up right below.


----------



## dave r (16 May 2020)

Good morning folks, cool and clouy here.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anyone any good with numbers?
> Summat doesn't add up right below.
> View attachment 522638


Y'aven't installed yon Isle of Wight Covid app by any chance?


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am glad I have the job I do, at least I'm working, though not driving a bus. I have a good boss and co-workers. That makes much of this quite bearable.


Same here


dave r said:


> Good morning folks, cool and clouy here.


Same here

good morning.
Yesterday I went in the car again (first time in three weeks) for the big shop. The last time I bought fuel was on the 3rd March. It was about £1.35 yesterday I filled up for £100.09!

I have tea and two snoozing pups with me.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2020)

Morning.
It is a bit grey here.
We have just been watching a Greater Spotted Woodpecker climbing up a telegraph pole across from house.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2020)

The Beeb asked some teenagers to record their day from the time they got up to the time they went to bed .

Uh! Zzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2020)

Poshshire resident checking in whilst sat on the turbo trainer. 
Another nice start to the day patchy whispy cloud but warm enough 
Not had a brew ☹️ will have to be my recovery drink 
Exciting day ahead other half wants me to help do a stock take on the freezers so I said yes love then next weekend you can help with a stock take of the bike related stuff in the garage 😁


----------



## dave r (16 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Same here
> 
> Same here
> 
> ...



I've gone from putting about 10 litres in once a week to 10 litres about once every three weeks.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Poshshire resident checking in whilst sat on the turbo trainer.
> Another nice start to the day patchy whispy cloud but warm enough
> Not had a brew ☹ will have to be my recovery drink
> Exciting day ahead other half wants me to help do a stock take on the freezers so I said yes love then next weekend you can help with a stock take of the bike related stuff in the garage 😁


Ooh! Dangerous territory there! She'll be saying . ". Why do you need all this junk ? ".


----------



## Phaeton (16 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> The Beeb asked some teenagers to record their day from the time they got up to the time they went to bed .
> 
> Uh! Zzzzzzzzzzzz.


I thought Big Brother was already on TV


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! Dangerous territory there! She'll be saying . ". Why do you need all this junk ? ".



My answer would be it's worth quite a bit


----------



## Phaeton (16 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> My answer would be it's worth quite a bit


Which then opens you up to, "Where did the money come from" or "Good, get it sold we need X replacing" you are playing a dangerous game


----------



## Phaeton (16 May 2020)

Now it's after 9am I'm off to start the last 2/6th


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> @carlosfandangus How you feeling, did you ring the Quaks?


No I didnt ring, settled down a bit, still hurts like hell when I move, a better night last night, still difficult when I get up/out of bed, just need to be careful, work rang yesterday, they are putting me in the next phase of return in 2 weeks, they have said not to go sick as my wage will drop, just keep in touch, if the pain/movement gets better over the weekend I will not bother with the GP as all they can give me is pain killers, they will not Xray chests anymore, just a phone consultation at the moment, breathing is OK, just need to manage the pain


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 May 2020)

Got undressed ready for bed and then checked my messages on the phone, why didn't i do it the other way around? I had a message from my mechanic, he is picking the van up first thing " can I put the keys in the visor?" dressed and down and out to the van, its still on the drive!


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2020)

Does anyone have a blunt removing tool that I can borrow ?
I have a James Blunt singing away in my head and I can't stop it ! 
It's the same pitch as an annoying gnat that keeps flying past your ear .


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 May 2020)

Not the "postman" has just knocked, went out to get a parcel, van has gone hope its my mechanic as there is 5 grands worth of powertools in the back!!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2020)

Morning all. I'm feeling a little out of sorts today so, if anybody has any spare sorts, could they send them over to me?

Also, there's a strange electronic pulsing hum somewhere nearby that I can't trace. It's not a mains hum, it's closer to an e than a badly tuned g, and it pulses at around 90 times per minute. It's not loud but it's not quiet enough for me to forget about either. So I'm wearing earplugs to shut it out.


----------



## Kempstonian (16 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. I'm feeling a little out of sorts today so, if anybody has any spare sorts, could they send them over to me?
> 
> Also, there's a strange electronic pulsing hum somewhere nearby that I can't trace. It's not a mains hum, it's closer to an e than a badly tuned g, and it pulses at around 90 times per minute. It's not loud but it's not quiet enough for me to forget about either. So I'm wearing earplugs to shut it out.


Are you using a computer? The fans on mine make that sort of noise.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Are you using a computer? The fans on mine make that sort of noise.


It's not that. I just switched the mains off, and shut down the laptop, and the noise continued.


----------



## Kempstonian (16 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not that. I just switched the mains off, and shut down the laptop, and the noise continued.


Hmmm... tinitus?


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 May 2020)

I was just thinking "is it in your head?" nothing more annoying than a strange noise


----------



## Kempstonian (16 May 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> View attachment 522584
> 
> 
> View attachment 522584
> ...


And the photo theme for today is...'My bike in front of a corpse'


----------



## Kempstonian (16 May 2020)

There's a goldfinch on one of my feeders.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> There's a goldfinch on one of my feeders.


Lovely birds, surprisingly common in London.

It's not tinnitus. Earplugs shut the noise out. I did go out of the flat and could still hear it, then I went to the stairwell, where there was a constant hum at the same frequency. If it's the same source, why would it be constant in one place but pulse everywhere else?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2020)

I had to go over the cars' windows with a chamois leather as they'd been strafed by the Starlings that are nesting in our guttering..


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> There's a goldfinch on one of my feeders.


We have several that flit around our feeder. They love Niger seed and sunflower hearts.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 May 2020)

First time in MK for 2 months..
Hr,10 mins drive seemed like half a day sat in the car
Spiders have been very happy, wife not so much

Weeds have been quietly getting on with it...but all ok, even the water leak has stopped which I was going to fix 2 months ago!! Tank in loft with a dodgy ball valve.

Roads were very quiet so the news may be over exaggerating the 15 million cars on the roads today..


----------



## Speicher (16 May 2020)

There was a snake in my garden yesterday. 

I could not see all of it, so I do not know how long it was. The body was a thick as a man's thumb, and dark brown in colour. I do not think it was a slow worm, as they are small in length and girth, and silvery shiny In colour. 

I have to presume that it is more frightened of me, than I am of it.  As my father would say, "How many thousands of times bigger are you, compared to it?" It would therefore hide away and slither rapidly away. Does the panel know what it could be? Can I rule out owl-eating adder? 

Slow worms are not worms and are not slow, they are a legless lizard.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> Slow worms are not worms and are not slow, they are a legless lizard.


Curiously, grass snakes are not grass.


----------



## Speicher (16 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Curiously, grass snakes are not grass.



You'll be telling me next that Adders are hopeless at rithmetic.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> You'll be telling me next that Adders are hopeless at rithmetic.


Adders are hopeless at rithmetic. How did you know I was going to say that?


----------



## Kryton521 (16 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> And the photo theme for today is...'My bike in front of a corpse'


I'm not quite dead yet......... Nope. Just checked still got a heart rate so I'm good to go!


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not tinnitus. Earplugs shut the noise out. I did go out of the flat and could still hear it, then I went to the stairwell, where there was a constant hum at the same frequency. If it's the same source, why would it be constant in one place but pulse everywhere else?


It sounds <_ahem!_> like you're hearing 'beats' although it beats <_ahem again!_> me what the cause could be.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Adders are hopeless at rithmetic. How did you know I was going to say that?


And why don't the vindscreen vipers on my car clear properly?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> It sounds <_ahem!_> like you're hearing 'beats' although it beats <_ahem again!_> me what the cause could be.


I think you're right. The link gave me another link to a tone generator. I've narrowed the tone down to between 101 and 102 Hz, which takes it very close to being double the mains hum frequency. Odd that I thought it so far away from G! There are 2 lifts here - could they be humming slightly out of tune?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2020)

The morning after the first day at work...

I'm on the staff at a protected workshop for clients with psychological disabilities, There re several departments with no apparent link, so I'll be part of the department dealing with the laundry and making wooden toys; I have about eight clients in each department.

I've discovered that all the report writing is dealt with by a social worker who comes in once a week (hooray...)

On the other hand, we have to run the department and deal with supplies and suppliers and make sure things are delivered on time. The system allows for a lot of slack and the systems are in place and apparently well designed and we have admin support.

This is good because the person currently in charge of this department is leaving in about two months and I'll have to take over.

That's going to be a challenge, but on the other hand, useful experience...


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 May 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I've changed my mind.  After reading the return to work health & safety induction, and the list of things I'll have to do throughout each day to avoid getting infected, I started feeling stressed, and now I don't want to return yet. I just emailed a few people at work to tell them I no longer wish to return to work in this particular batch of employees, and will instead wait for the next batch.


I know how you feel-just got a similar email from my work.TBH I'm more worried about the muppet drivers on my commute.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I was just thinking "is it in your head?" nothing more annoying than a strange noise


James Blunt when you can't get rid of him !


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think you're right. The link gave me another link to a tone generator. I've narrowed the tone down to between 101 and 102 Hz, which takes it very close to being double the mains hum frequency. Odd that I thought it so far away from G! There are 2 lifts here - could they be humming slightly out of tune?



I think you are looking in to this too far


----------



## Speicher (16 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. I'm feeling a little out of sorts today so, if anybody has any spare sorts, could they send them over to me?



Very sorry to say that I have no spare sorts. I do seem to have a fair amount of sixes and sevens, if that helps.

Or I could try to find a Round Tuit for you.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> There was a snake in my garden yesterday.
> 
> I could not see all of it, so I do not know how long it was. The body was a thick as a man's thumb, and dark brown in colour. I do not think it was a slow worm, as they are small in length and girth, and silvery shiny In colour.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an Adder .


----------



## Speicher (16 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Sounds like an Adder .





Oh heck, the cat was trying to catch it yesterday. Are they poisonous?


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 May 2020)

Or even more rare a subtract er


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 May 2020)

adders are the only venomous snake in the UK


----------



## Speicher (16 May 2020)

I think it was like this one, a very large slow worm.


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 May 2020)

That looks more like a slow worm to me, adders have chevron markings on their head IIRC


----------



## Speicher (16 May 2020)

Another photo for scale. Yes, it is nearly as big as a man's thumb.


----------



## Speicher (16 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> That looks more like a slow worm to me, adders have chevron markings on their head IIRC




It was definitely a plain colour as opposed to chevrons.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think you're right. The link gave me another link to a tone generator. I've narrowed the tone down to between 101 and 102 Hz, which takes it very close to being double the mains hum frequency. Odd that I thought it so far away from G! There are 2 lifts here - could they be humming slightly out of tune?


Maybe, but if they're both on the same supply, I'd expect the hum to be the same. Very curious!


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 May 2020)

Its James Blunt, let it go


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2020)

Foggy here. Looks to be a nice spring day, otherwise.


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 May 2020)

Here's a nice little bit of Mundanity I just found:
https://www.rrbphotobooks.com/products/martin-parr-remote-scottish-postboxes


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 May 2020)

Very mundane, I will not be buying one


----------



## Kryton521 (16 May 2020)

I have cycled, strictly within the guidelines as set out by Welsh Govt. I have showered. I have lunched. I have also found the source of irritating creaking noise, it's the rear hub, fades and goes away completely when pedalling. Free wheeling down a hill and it sounds like the whole wheel is going to come to pieces which at 50+ kph is a terrifying thought and prompts immediate and heavy breaking!

Sadly the replacement/service/repair is beyond my means & knowledge. Wonder if I can borrow enough money to buy a new rear wheel?


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 May 2020)

Van is back, I am £160 lighter, new starter fitted, lets see if this was the problem!!!!


----------



## raleighnut (16 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Maybe, but if they're both on the same supply, I'd expect the hum to be the same. Very curious!


Mains 'Hum' 

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...ki/Mains_hum&usg=AOvVaw3jvodZI1J6iLrjGYAnfcif


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 May 2020)

As I posted above ..... its James Blunt.... he has a lot to answer for


----------



## Phaeton (16 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> It was definitely a plain colour as opposed to chevrons.
> View attachment 522703


Adders are quite beautiful, only ever seen them once I was crossing an old pit top & there was about 10-15 of them all together sunning themselves, there was a guy there photographing them, he was even picking them up by their tails to tray to get them into better shots.


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 May 2020)

Never seen one in the wild


----------



## Phaeton (16 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Never seen one in the wild


I have only the once as above, funny thing is it is less than 1/2 mile from my house & I ride there most weeks.


----------



## Kryton521 (16 May 2020)

*Sigh* another £40 spent on the bike. The "Bank Miser" is not going to be happy. Ordered replacement bearings for rear hub, hopefully the right ones!


----------



## Kryton521 (16 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I have only the once as above, funny thing is it is less than 1/2 mile from my house & I ride there most weeks.


They'll feel the vibrations and skittle off out of the way


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Mains 'Hum'
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwj_mInXuLjpAhXRRhUIHTDiC5wQFjAAegQIBBAB&url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mains_hum&usg=AOvVaw3jvodZI1J6iLrjGYAnfcif


But why would it ''throb?'' Two slightly different frequencies (1.5 Hz out, if that's what 90 beats a minute works out at) would explain it. Incidentally, I went and had a nap, reran the tone generator and found the note(s) to be closest to 155 Hz which puts it a little flat of E. I first thought that it must be around E but I must have got some harmonic interference going.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2020)

Still struggling with hayfever today... Eyes, nose, mouth and sinuses just so dry and throbbing. My lips are also very chapped and I feel so very tired. 

Other than putting away the now un-quarantined shopping, I have not done very much today. I think I have even fewer sorts than @deptfordmarmoset


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2020)

The theme for today's photography challenge is "Red, white and blue"







Red and white race overalls, blue and white helmet. One of my paintings. How could I not?


----------



## pawl (16 May 2020)

I am sitting down in comfy easy chair.Ice cream cone in left hand .Cup of tea to hand on table to my right.and reading Mundane News.That seems pretty mundane to me.🤪😇😜


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> Very sorry to say that I have no spare sorts. I do seem to have a fair amount of sixes and sevens, if that helps.
> 
> Or I could try to find a Round Tuit for you.



I have a round tuit if anyone needs one...


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Does anyone have a blunt removing tool that I can borrow ?
> I have a James Blunt singing away in my head and I can't stop it !
> It's the same pitch as an annoying gnat that keeps flying past your ear .



Could be worse...

Could be the chicken song from spitting image...


----------



## Phaeton (16 May 2020)

6/6th done


----------



## postman (16 May 2020)

Ok back from our allotted exercise walk.Very nice it is too.So Mrs P stopped orf and purchased some garden canes,while i stayed outside.I had a bid, make an offer type, accepted on season 4 Person of Interest.Great result he came back with a little higher offer which worked out at 18p per disc.Six discs in the set.No going to pass that up.I have also decided week after next i am going to start going out on the bike.On the walk this afternonon saw loads of people out and about in our local park.Well i can get really away from here all on my own.Bring it on.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2020)

I have finished the ink drawing for the pickup truck painting. Really pleased with it.

Next step will be to mask off the bits that need to stay white, but that's for tomorrow. Eyes are too tired.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 May 2020)

My beer is following social distancing guidelines whilst waiting to get in the pint glass.


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2020)

I've put two bikes up on ebay - Ridgeback MX24 kids bike and my fixie. They have only been on for an hour and someone has asked for a buy it now price for the Ridgeback. We've had the bike about 10 years, and it wasn't new when we got it. It's cleaned up well and everything works, including the 'suspension'. Don't mind if it goes now, or by next week, just want the extra space. Shame my fixie is going, but I don't use it, and I may want a new 'project'.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> My beer is following social distancing guidelines whilst waiting to get in the pint glass.
> 
> View attachment 522786


Have you got a 2 metre straw to drink it through as well?


----------



## mybike (16 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> A 12 mile commute, easy peasy or are you just a 'weekend warrior'.



I'm afraid the hill put me off. I'd have walked most of it pushing my Palm Beach!


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. I'm feeling a little out of sorts today so, if anybody has any spare sorts, could they send them over to me?
> 
> Also, there's a strange electronic pulsing hum somewhere nearby that I can't trace. It's not a mains hum, it's closer to an e than a badly tuned g, and it pulses at around 90 times per minute. It's not loud but it's not quiet enough for me to forget about either. So I'm wearing earplugs to shut it out.


The sound of silence!!
http://www.drchrisbarnes.co.uk/Silence.htm


----------



## mybike (16 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lovely birds, surprisingly common in London.
> 
> It's not tinnitus. Earplugs shut the noise out. I did go out of the flat and could still hear it, then I went to the stairwell, where there was a constant hum at the same frequency. If it's the same source, why would it be constant in one place but pulse everywhere else?



Two hums at almost the same frequency, say 1Hz apart, will appear to pulse.

See you've figured this. I don't s'pose anyone near you has solar panels. They have to produce an AC signal, could be one has sync problems. Or maybe a couple of fans, one with rather stiff bearings?


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2020)

Looks like the Ridgeback has sold - buyer coming tomorrow.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have you got a 2 metre straw to drink it through as well?



The pint glass lives with me, so we don’t need to maintain distance.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> Oh heck, the cat was trying to catch it yesterday. Are they poisonous?


Cats ? 


Yes ! The Adder is our poisonous snake .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2020)

mybike said:


> Two hums at almost the same frequency, say 1Hz apart, will appear to pulse.


Yes, 1Hz apart will give 1 pulse per second. I counted 90 pulses in a minute earlier but it's now pulsing at around 50 times per minute, so it's now less than 1 Hz.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> The sound of silence!!
> http://www.drchrisbarnes.co.uk/Silence.htm


I do have pretty sensitive low-frequency hearing - I think it developed playing bass instruments over the years. So today I'm definitely a hummer.
Though, when it comes to the statement below, I have to underline that I don't have a downstairs toilet:
*Downstairs toilet Hum strongly perceived. *


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I do have pretty sensitive low-frequency hearing - I think it developed playing bass instruments over the years. So today I'm definitely a hummer.
> Though, when it comes to the statement below, I have to underline that I don't have a downstairs toilet:
> *Downstairs toilet Hum strongly perceived. *


Any one below you have one?


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Could be worse...
> 
> Could be the chicken song from spitting image...


OR

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XutaTTNihe0


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> OR
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XutaTTNihe0




Oh no, don't you start...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any one below you have one?


Yes, though I've never heard them humming. I occasionally hear the guy upstairs tapping out rhythms.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2020)

Sunset's getting ever closer to the London Eye


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, though I've never heard them humming. I occasionally hear the guy upstairs tapping out rhythms.


And both have toilets!


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2020)

I have an emergency stunt kettle down from the loft.
It’s Timmythecat’s birthday today.


----------



## Phaeton (16 May 2020)

Went to the tip today to get rid of the old roof, it was closed


----------



## gbb (16 May 2020)

Just reading another post regarding banking, it occured to me ...
Circa 1974, I had an account with either the TSB or maybe the National Savings Bank, it had 47p in it. No idea why I remember that amount so precisely ?...it must be worth £1 by now eh?


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have an emergency stunt kettle down from the loft.
> It’s Timmythecat’s birthday today.


As a result of the latter you're using the first to make it a drink?


----------



## postman (16 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> My beer is following social distancing guidelines whilst waiting to get in the pint glass.
> 
> View attachment 522786


I am going to pinch this and put it o my FB page.Can i please please please.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 May 2020)

postman said:


> I am going to pinch this and put it o my FB page.Can i please please please.



Go for it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Cats ?
> 
> 
> Yes ! The Adder is our poisonous snake .



Not entirely true; we have others in the UK, but they generally wear a suit.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2020)

gbb said:


> Just reading another post regarding banking, it occured to me ...
> Circa 1974, I had an account with either the TSB or maybe the National Savings Bank, it had 47p in it. No idea why I remember that amount so precisely ?...it must be worth £1 by now eh?


77-71** sort code?


----------



## Jenkins (16 May 2020)

Why didn't anybody from work think to call me and let me know the weekend shifts have tempoarily changed from 07:00 starts to 08:00?

Still, not too bad and only 47 emails for 10 days away. Five of them were actually relevant to me & my work area!


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Its James Blunt, let it go


Did somebody say let it go?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moSFlvxnbgk


----------



## Jenkins (16 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've just had a mug of hot milk.


Tonight you must remember to add the chocolate/cocoa powder.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2020)

I'm rather intrigued with the notion of a stunt kettle. I think I'd like one too but I think I should sleep on it first.


----------



## Jenkins (16 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Its James Blunt, let it go


No, that's sung by Elsa, not James. You must be hearing something else


Edited to add: I should read to the end of a thread before adding replies. @Maverick Goose just got there ahead of me. Git.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2020)

It's midnight at the oasis.. 
I'm sending my camel to bed 🐫


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's midnight at the oasis..
> I'm sending my camel to bed 🐫


One hump or two?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 May 2020)

Aïe, il fait très froid ce matin!  It was another cold one this morning, only 2.5°, so the minima for the last 4 mornings are 3.5, 2, 2, and 2.5.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Aïe, il fait très froid ce matin!  It was another cold one this morning, only 2.5°, so the minima for the last 4 mornings are 3.5, 2, 2, and 2.5.


Winter is coming down there though. Similar early morning temperatures up here at present, and we're headed into summer.


----------



## raleighnut (17 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have an emergency stunt kettle down from the loft.
> It’s Timmythecat’s birthday today.


Happy birthday Timmythecat


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have an emergency stunt kettle down from the loft.
> It’s Timmythecat’s birthday today.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Happy birthday Timmythecat





Shut Up Legs said:


> View attachment 522907


He said thank you.
@deptfordmarmoset its an _emergency _stunt kettle. Only used in emergencies.

I have my tea, Winnie is being a pest this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2020)

Morning just back from my weekly walk to nearest dog poo bin , on my way back I spotted a cowslip in amongst the weeds .

It's time for my daily turbo session aiming for a 90 minute one so will see .

Cloudy but nice here


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning just back from my weekly walk to nearest dog poo bin , ...


Some folks worry about social media promoting unhealthy envy of the apparently amazing lifestyles that others seem to enjoy. And then there's the folks on CC.


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2020)

Morning.
It is a bit dull here at the moment but I can see some light blue sky in the distance . 
Just about to go and make another .


----------



## dave r (17 May 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Some folks worry about social media promoting unhealthy envy of the apparently amazing lifestyles that others seem to enjoy. And then there's the folks on CC.


It's the only time in the week where I leave our property apart from a weekly food parcel drop off at my parents due to isolation shielding


----------



## dave r (17 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's midnight at the oasis..
> I'm sending my camel to bed 🐫



Shadows painting our faces
Traces of romance in our heads


----------



## Levo-Lon (17 May 2020)

Nice morning, tea and hot cross buns for brekkie.
Watching Ozark on Netflix instead of the BBC ,far better for the mind and feelings of well being.
Sick of negatively from the media


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 May 2020)

Good morning all, dull and overcast here


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 May 2020)

Morning, and it's a good one for tea. The hum's either gone or I simply can't hear it any more.


----------



## Phaeton (17 May 2020)

All dressed up in cycling gear, not been out since last Saturday, eating cereals & coffee is ready, just noticed I have odd socks on, not only are they different colours they are both right footed ones. Have to creep back into the bedroom to see if I can find the left ones without waiting the sleeping dragon.


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Shadows painting our faces
> Traces of romance in our heads


Don't start me off on that one ! James Blunt Is bad enough !


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2020)

I've now got Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush singing "Don't Give Up! "

That's much better !


----------



## dave r (17 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Don't start me off on that one ! James Blunt Is bad enough !


----------



## Phaeton (17 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've now got Peter Gabriel and Kate Bush singing "Don't Give Up! "


Not David Soul with "Don't give up on us baby"


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2020)

dave r said:


>



Aaaaargh !


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2020)

I've now turned up the volume in my head !


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2020)

"Don't Give Up ! " Merged into " Beko!" And now Jon Farnham "You're the Voice !"


----------



## dave r (17 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> "Don't Give Up ! " Merged into " Beko!" And now Jon Farnham "You're the Voice !"



How about adding 10cc to the cacophony?


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 May 2020)

Just watched a pod cast made for Christian Varley, a local man who is doing 19 marathons in 19 days over here to raise funds for struggling businesses/people, the podcast was by Mo Farah and organised by our own Mark Cavendish, well done Christian and thank you Mo and Mark


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2020)

I once heard Midnight at the Oasis, playing on the radio, when I was camping in the Sinai Desert.. 
It wasn't quite midnight, though! 

🐫 🌴


----------



## woodbutcher (17 May 2020)

The sun is hot and the sky is blue....l've got my mask and l'm off to do battle at the sunday open air produce market in Cazals.


----------



## oldwheels (17 May 2020)

Proper rain here and forecast for several days not so good. The garden needs a good soak but unfortunately this also includes the weeds.


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 May 2020)

Overcast here, however the sun is trying its hardest to break through, no rain forecast, next week it looks like the same every day according to the Met Office


----------



## Kryton521 (17 May 2020)

I've had two cups of coffee. Eaten breakfast and shaved all my body hair off....... Not sure the two are related but I'm feeling slightly full and a little chilly now!

I saw that a LBS was opening for limited hours to take in repairs, also found a company that has mobile bike mechanics so hopefully one or the other can sort out the rear hub.
One more late shift tonight, then a day off. My right knee is really being a pain today & last night. Didn't sleep at all well.


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 May 2020)

All your body hair? I thought that was a religious thing not something to do at the breakfast table, I hope the neighbors weren't watching through the window


----------



## EltonFrog (17 May 2020)

James Blunt. 
Singer / Songwriter
Or
Cockney Rhyming Slang?


----------



## dave r (17 May 2020)

I've spent most of the morning ironing, just got to put it away now, whilst I was ironing I was watching a documentary on the apolo 17 moon mission on my tablet.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's midnight at the oasis..
> I'm sending my camel to bed 🐫


Totes! Sweet dreams

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMO84Twq9Ow


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Totes! Sweet dreams
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMO84Twq9Ow



My word! It wasn't like that in the mid 70's


----------



## Phaeton (17 May 2020)

Just back from my ride, the motorcyclists have clearly decided lockdown is over, 50+ including 3 groups of 10+ all going in the same direction East out of Bawtry along at A631, nothing wrong with them riding together but what happens when they all get to where they are going, if it's the usual Willingham Woods, I doubt there will be enough space for them all to spread out.


----------



## mybike (17 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sunset's getting ever closer to the London Eye
> View attachment 522868



I look forward to the sunset of the London Eye.


----------



## mybike (17 May 2020)

This is what you need going round in your head.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuBeBjqKSGQ

Actually this one's rather good, she changes her dress & earrings during it.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJJW0dE5GF0


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning just back from my weekly walk to nearest dog poo bin , on my way back I spotted a cowslip in amongst the weeds .
> 
> It's time for my daily turbo session aiming for a 90 minute one so will see .
> 
> Cloudy but nice here


You did of course help it back onto all fours, whilst not laughing.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2020)

Still feel really grotty and stressy today. Grotty I can cope with, that's usually a temporary state of matters, but stressy... I'm stressing about something that's out of my control thanks to lockdown. Can't do anything about it right now, but it's doing my head in.

I need a spare head like Kryten from Red Dwarf.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Wood"







So I just opened the front door and walked about 20 meters...


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning, and it's a good one for tea. The hum's either gone or I simply can't hear it any more.


Anywhere near a tube or railway line, and what time do they start running a service on a Sunday?


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Wood"
> 
> View attachment 522972
> 
> ...


Gas, electric or water?


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2020)

In other mundane news, I have opened a 10 kg sack of cat biscuits and decanted the contents into three large airtight clip top boxes.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Proper rain here and forecast for several days not so good. The garden needs a good soak but unfortunately this also includes the weeds.


Hosepipe ban in the offing down these parts. We're being asked to save water.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Still feel really grotty and stressy today. Grotty I can cope with, that's usually a temporary state of matters, but stressy... I'm stressing about something that's out of my control thanks to lockdown. Can't do anything about it right now, but it's doing my head in.
> 
> *I need a spare head like Kryten from Red Dwarf.*


Have a word with @Phaeton, he might have one he could lend you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anywhere near a tube or railway line, and what time do they start running a service on a Sunday?


There's a railway embankment about 400 yards away. The first train I noticed was around 8:30. No accompanying hum.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a railway embankment about 400 yards away. The first train I noticed was around 8:30. No accompanying hum.


It'd build up over the day though.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But why would it ''throb?'' Two slightly different frequencies (1.5 Hz out, if that's what 90 beats a minute works out at) would explain it. Incidentally, I went and had a nap, reran the tone generator and found the note(s) to be closest to 155 Hz which puts it a little flat of E. I first thought that it must be around E but I must have got some harmonic interference going.


How are you doing in lockdown isolation.......

Any new hobbies.🧐


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 May 2020)

I forgot to buy cards!!!!! Rabbits are 5 today.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Could be worse...
> 
> Could be the chicken song from spitting image...



Where is my deckchair? 

Rgds. 
Keith.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 May 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Any new hobbies.🧐


Auditory hallucinations, apparently.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Auditory hallucinations, apparently.



I've suffered from them. In a state of semi consciousness during poor sleep with the TV on I can hear the TV that I've left on and am convinced that I hear the words from the program before they are said. 

It's a sort of deja vu crossed with an echo and quite unsettling.


----------



## Phaeton (17 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Can't do anything about it right now, but it's doing my head in.


They can take time to get your head or even your spare head around, but you'll manage it soon


Reynard said:


> I need a spare head like Kryten from Red Dwarf.





classic33 said:


> Have a word with @Phaeton, he might have one he could lend you.


It was only a borrowed one from my Grandson


----------



## Phaeton (17 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I forgot to buy cards!!!!! Rabbits are 5 today.
> View attachment 522990


Don't like to worry you, but if your rabbits are 5 then you appear to have lost 3 of them


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Nice morning, tea and hot cross buns for brekkie.
> Watching Ozark on Netflix instead of the BBC ,far better for the mind and feelings of well being.
> Sick of negatively from the media


I'm so glad I'm not Marty Byrde. That helps my feelings of well-being.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Wood"
> 
> View attachment 522972
> 
> ...


W. Eugene Smith, under the influence of Frederick Delius


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2020)

I put wider tires on my bicycle yesterday. Just about the limit of what it can take, at 35mm.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2020)

Listening to Elgars Piano Concerto. (post.)


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzVaGLJX1SM


----------



## EltonFrog (17 May 2020)

I’ve just had some ambrosia rice pudding with raspberry jam.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> James Blunt.
> Singer / Songwriter
> Or
> Cockney Rhyming Slang?


Have I missed him doing something despicable as he seems like a decent enough bloke to me?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2020)

I forgot to mention that I have a new hole punch.


----------



## Phaeton (17 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Have I missed him doing something despicable as he seems like a decent enough bloke to me?


No but he does appear to be a bit of a Marmite act


----------



## woodbutcher (17 May 2020)

Spent a hot afternoon sitting with our four listless dogs , by the empty pool which leaks. Just some stagnant rainwater in the bottom. Life gets tedious don't it.


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 May 2020)

Not been for a ride since crashing to the ground on Tuesday, however keep finding myself going to check the tyres and chain, I have done it every day since Tuesday!!!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Not been for a ride since crashing to the ground on Tuesday, however keep finding myself going to check the tyres and chain, I have done it every day since Tuesday!!!


Don’t let it get inside your head. Get back on the horse.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2020)

I have been to Aldi, and returned.


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 May 2020)

Getting back on the horse tomorrow, well the turbo, cant risk going out yet, not got full movement in my left arm yet (ribs)... it is getting better by the day though


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have been to Aldi, and returned.


Returned what ?


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2020)

I sold a bike today . I might now have a bit of room in my garage .


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2020)

The 'buyer' hasn't bothered to get back in touch about the Ridgback, so I've added more pictures. It has a fair number of watchers and one bid, so I'll leave it for the week.

The 'buyer' was offered a good price, said they'd have it, oh now can't collect until Sunday afternoon, now nothing. Well you do get messed about a little some times. I've also got a tag-a-long to sell too.


----------



## Phaeton (17 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> The 'buyer' was offered a good price, said they'd have it, oh now can't collect until Sunday afternoon, now nothing. Well you do get messed about a little some times. I've also got a tag-a-long to sell too.


I really don't understand people like that, I'd rather they just say, they don't want it, it's not what they want, it's too much etc. rather than arrange to come & not.


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 May 2020)

I have painted seven wood strips ready to replace the broken ones on the fence between my house and the ginnel.
As one can only bear so much excitement in one day, I shall fit them tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2020)

On another note, someone want's to buy the fixie tonight. We will see. I'll mention I was messed about with the other bike.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Don't like to worry you, but if your rabbits are 5 then you appear to have lost 3 of them


Cider is very good with rabbits!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hosepipe ban in the offing down these parts. We're being asked to save water.


Dilute it... Simples 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2020)

Tonight's 🎶 gift to music.. 👍🏼


----------



## dave r (17 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve just had some ambrosia rice pudding with raspberry jam.



I washed down my roast pork dinner with most of a bottle of Chardonnay I found on top of the cupboard under the boiler, everybody had forgotten about it, but it went down well, the only trouble is I spent a lot of this evening asleep and nothing got done.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I washed down my roast pork dinner with most of a bottle of Chardonnay I found on top of the cupboard under the boiler, everybody had forgotten about it, but it went down well, the only trouble is I spent a lot of this evening asleep and nothing got done.


That's okay, you can do all the stuff you should have done tonight, when you can't sleep.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Have I missed him doing something despicable as he seems like a decent enough bloke to me?


Earworm super-spreader.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzVaGLJX1SM



It's odd but, not knowing the piece, I listened to it and thought I heard some early Bernstein. Did Bernstein count Elgar as an influence?


----------



## dave r (17 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's okay, you can do all the stuff you should have done tonight, when you can't sleep.



I think the neighbors might call the old bill if I'm out in the early hours doing the gardening by torch light.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I think the neighbors might call the old bill if I'm out in the early hours doing the gardening by torch light.


You were "Moon Gardening" if questioned.
https://themicrogardener.com/benefits-of-moon-gardening/


----------



## Jenkins (17 May 2020)

Mundane day today - nothing to report of exception. Went to work, did something, came home, shower & shave, cooked & ate tea, put the recycling bin out, read CycleChat.

More of the same tomorrow. I don't care how dull it is, sometimes mindless routine is good.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's odd but, not knowing the piece, I listened to it and thought I heard some early Bernstein. Did Bernstein count Elgar as an influence?


I think his early influences were Dmitri Mitropoulos and Aaron Copland. Bernstein, probably under Mitropoulos' tutelage, was the man who brought the music of Mahler back to audiences in the 60's and 70's. I believe he was buried with a score of Mahlers' 5th symphony.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Mundane day today - nothing to report of exception. Went to work, did something, came home, shower & shave, cooked & *ate tea,** put the recycling bin out, read CycleChat.
> 
> More of the same tomorrow. I don't care how dull it is, sometimes mindless routine is good.


How strong do you make it, I drink mine!


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> How strong do you make it, I drink mine!


Builder's tea turned up to 11!


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Builder's tea turned up to 11!


A bite at a time as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2020)

Lovely quiet nocturnal ride after work.. Midnight start.. 🌃 
I didn't see evidence of one single person (apart from condensation on the inside of a car window by Pitsford Res... How does _that_ happen at half past midnight )
I did have to swerve round a badger, though, and many many wabbits!! 
Only 8 miles, but most calming.. 







That's my favourite tree in the background 🤗


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2020)

Morning all its Monday already where do these weeks go ? 
Grabbing an early turbo session some light clouds just waiting for the sun to appear. 
Another 15 minutes before I get a 🍵


----------



## Phaeton (18 May 2020)

Morning all, already behind the desk, coffee in hand


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 May 2020)

Off to work.... sorry that was uncalled for 

Not a bad morning, going in the van today so I shall see what the traffic is like


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Off to work.... sorry that was uncalled for
> 
> Not a bad morning, going in the van today so I shall see what the traffic is like



Sounds quite busy here 
Oh well my commute is just a walk down the stairs 
First cuppa had
Cat fed done
Showered done 
enjoy the day


----------



## dave r (18 May 2020)

Good morning people, bright and breezy this morning, out on my bike later, then I must finish putting the plants in.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 May 2020)

Morning! The sun is out.


----------



## Phaeton (18 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> On another note, someone want's to buy the fixie tonight. We will see. I'll mention I was messed about with the other bike.


Did they turn up?


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all its Monday already where do these weeks go ?
> Grabbing an early turbo session some light clouds just waiting for the sun to appear.
> Another 15 minutes before I get a 🍵


It's old age !
Billy Connolly had a good way of explaining it .


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Morning! The sun is out.


Quick! Light it again !


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2020)

Morning.
It is sunny here .
I've done some washing up and have been out and fed the birds .
I've been looking up some bits for a bike and have noticed that the prices have rocketed!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2020)

Morning mundanishers. I've emptied the teapot and moved on to coffee. I'm considering an early return to bed though. It's a kind of top up.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Did they turn up?



Asked the question, never responded. Going to leave both now to run as they have a reasonable number of watchers.


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 May 2020)

Good morning all, been up a while about to make my 2nd coffee, we had rain last night, none at the moment but maybe later


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2020)

We've run out of coffee.  Didn't realise I'd bought decaff ground coffee for the Mokka pot until the last brew this morning. We've even run out of Dolce Gusto pods.

I must make an emergency dash to the supermarket.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2020)

Service resumed. Aldi Columbian ground coffee, and 32 Aldi pods sourced, plus additional milk. Phew.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> Service resumed. Aldi Columbian ground coffee, and 32 Aldi pods sourced, plus additional milk. Phew.


You dodged a bullet there, that whole episode could've ruined our day.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 May 2020)

And today's earworm will be...


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 May 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Kempstonian (18 May 2020)

I quite like this one though


----------



## Kempstonian (18 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Thank you


I aim to please


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 May 2020)

You have a lot to answer for @Kempstonian , I just made another coffee and found myself humming the "frog song" in my head, I sincerely hope I am the only one


----------



## Jenkins (18 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> How strong do you make it, I drink mine!


I will have you know that for us cultivated southerners, tea is also a late afternoon or early evening meal, not just a foul tasting brew that is just as bad whether the milk is added to the cup/mug first or not!


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> You dodged a bullet there, that whole episode could've ruined our day.



Quite, I was joking with the lady on the till in Aldi that we'd run out of coffee whilst working from home. She though the sales of coffee were going up !


----------



## Moon bunny (18 May 2020)

Yesterday Hover took the twins sliding down a local rock, known as _The Slides, _It was like watching the first part of a public information film on why children should not slide down rocks.


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 May 2020)

My wife calls me a southerner (potteries)!!!! she comes from Cumbria so I do see that, however for us cultured people above Watford "tea" is also the last meal of the day.

First meal... Breakfast.

Second meal... Dinner, I think this is also called lunch, however my mother would have clouted me if I had uttered this in her presence.

Evening meal.... Tea.



Jenkins said:


> I will have you know that for us cultivated southerners, tea is also a late afternoon or early evening meal, not just a foul tasting brew that is just as bad whether the milk is added to the cup/mug first or not!


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2020)

There's a Russian Doll in the window,in a charity shop down the road i fancy. By that i mean one of those below,not one of those young ladies looking for a sugar daddy and a passport, you can find on a website.





It's been in the window since lockdown. It's going for 4 quid,which is good, as new they're around 60 quid! It's the Lenin (middle figure) one by the way. I walk past nearly every day and wonder if/when they re-open i'll get there before someone else does. In reality,there's probably only me that wants it!


----------



## Jenkins (18 May 2020)

Anyhow, good morning from sunny & warm Suffolk. The recycling bin was emptied just before I left for work so this was put round the back of the house and an 18 mile commute followed. Two more bottles of squash purchased at Tesco on the way in - I seem to be getting through quite a lot.


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 May 2020)

Give them a ring and get it bought, the worst that can happen is Putin sends you a tea bag laced with polonium for your support of Lenin.


Accy cyclist said:


> There's a Russian Doll in the window,in a charity shop down the road i fancy. By that i mean one of those below,not one of those young ladies looking for a sugar daddy and a passport you can find on a website


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a Russian Doll in the window,in a charity shop down the road i fancy. By that i mean one of those below,not one of those young ladies looking for a sugar daddy and a passport you can find on a website.
> View attachment 523146
> 
> It's been in the window since lockdown. It's going for 4 quid,which is good, as new they're around 60 quid! It's the Lenin (middle figure) one by the way. I walk past nearly every day and wonder if/when they re-open i'll get there before someone else does. In reality,there's probably only me that wants it!


Pop an envelope with your name and £4 in it and claim them as yours when the shop reopens..


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Pop an envelope with your name and £4 in it and claim them as yours when the shop reopens..


I don't think i'll be able to reach the letterbox! There's a sign in the window saying 'no more donations please'! It's been there since lockdown started. It hasn't made much difference, as folk are dumping their unwanted tat in charity shop doorways,pretending to be charitable,but sneakely (is there such a word as 'sneakely? if not i've just invented it!) getting rid of tat,instead of holding onto it until the recycling centres re-open.


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 May 2020)

Its now raining, looks like its in for the day... never mind, nothing planned, bet the queue for our local Tesco is non existent or full of bedraggled people with umbrellas


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Its now raining, looks like its in for the day... never mind, nothing planned, bet the queue for our local Tesco is non existent or full of bedraggled people with umbrellas


More drizzling than raining here. It's more like March or October, than May.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a Russian Doll in the window,in a charity shop down the road i fancy. By that i mean one of those below,not one of those young ladies looking for a sugar daddy and a passport you can find on a website.
> View attachment 523146
> 
> It's been in the window since lockdown. It's going for 4 quid,which is good, as new they're around 60 quid! It's the Lenin (middle figure) one by the way. I walk past nearly every day and wonder if/when they re-open i'll get there before someone else does. In reality,there's probably only me that wants it!


Where's Malenkov?


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> More drizzling than raining here. It's more like March or October, than May.


Same here. Although it rained about 1.3 inches for each of the last two days. All in all, I got out on a bicycle ride, both days, and hardly got wet.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Where's Malenkov?


I bet you can name them all!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2020)

It is difficult. Because you get some co-leadership fellows as well. Like Lenin/Zinoviev, Kruschev/Bulganin, Brezhniev/Kosygin. Does Beria count as a leader? He was in charge for a wee bit after Stalins' death, but then disappeared once Malenkov found some new friends (Kruschev/Bulganin/Zhukov).


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is difficult. Because you get some co-leadership fellows as well. Like Lenin/Zinoviev, Kruschev/Bulganin, Brezhniev/Kosygin. Does Beria count as a leader? He was in charge for a wee bit after Stalins' death, but then disappeared once Malenkov found some new friends (Kruschev/Bulganin/Zhukov).









Heck,just realised that it's all the same doll....obviously! There was me thinking all the dolls inside the Lenin doll will be Lenins as well.


----------



## mybike (18 May 2020)

All you folk talking of rain! We've some heavy looking clouds - but no rain!


----------



## Phaeton (18 May 2020)

Well that's 4 hours I'll not get back, went to get the C&C from Asda, but had to go via the tip as I'd loaded the car up the other day, 2 1/4 hours queuing to get in less than 10 minutes to empty it, guy reckoned we were the first people not bringing garden rubbish. But there were people there for 2 hours in the queue that were just sat there with the engine running all the time!!

Then we had to come back home as both of us needed the toilet, then off to Asda to find all the bread had been cancelled from order, so had to call at Aldi on way back.


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2020)

mybike said:


> All you folk talking of rain! We've some heavy looking clouds - but no rain!


Not just drizzle now! Quite heavy and you can almost hear the greenery sighing in relief.


----------



## raleighnut (18 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I don't think i'll be able to reach the letterbox! There's a sign in the window saying 'no more donations please'! It's been there since lockdown started. It hasn't made much difference, as folk are dumping their unwanted tat in charity shop doorways,pretending to be charitable,but sneakely (is there such a word as 'sneakely? if not i've just invented it!) getting rid of tat,instead of holding onto it until the recycling centres re-open.


The e is a new spelling, sneakily doesn't even go red so it must be a worm.


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 May 2020)

or word even.


raleighnut said:


> The e is a new spelling, sneakily doesn't even go red so it must be a worm.


----------



## Kryton521 (18 May 2020)

Afternoon all. Day off today! Breakfasted, almost eaten lunch too! [Fat B'stard!!!] Walked down to T***o. Queue wasn't too bad, collected meds. Happily stupefied now, [not really.] knee is comfortable.
Heard from LBS about replacing the bearings in rear hub. Glad they are going to re-open-ish soon. Or at least sensible repairs and social distance.
Might dig some stones out of the garden....... That's pushing it though. As it's hard work and it's my day off!


----------



## dave r (18 May 2020)

Got a ride in this morning, my usual Hatton loop, 55 miles in the sun.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 May 2020)

Finally got round to replacing the jockey wheels.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Finally got round to replacing the jockey wheels.
> View attachment 523194


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2020)

Kitchen day today. Making my sweet potato, parsnip and butterbean tikka masala.  Although the last two parsnips were past their best, so I have chopped up a courgette to add to it instead.

Lunch has been consumed and I'm working on my pickup truck painting.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2020)

The Ridgeback's had two more offers, one wanting to come from Deeside (Welsh essential travel eh) to look at it - I've said I'm letting the auction run now. Crazy travelling a 100 mile round trip for a 'cheap' bike. Will probably add 50% to the bike cost in fuel.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Silver"


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> My wife calls me a southerner (potteries)!!!! she comes from Cumbria so I do see that, however for us cultured people above Watford "tea" is also the last meal of the day.
> 
> First meal... Breakfast.
> 
> ...



Breakfast

Lunch

Supper

Although the cats have tea as they're fed somewhat earlier than me.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> There's a Russian Doll in the window,in a charity shop down the road i fancy. By that i mean one of those below,not one of those young ladies looking for a sugar daddy and a passport you can find on a website.
> View attachment 523146
> 
> It's been in the window since lockdown. It's going for 4 quid,which is good, as new they're around 60 quid! It's the Lenin (middle figure) one by the way. I walk past nearly every day and wonder if/when they re-open i'll get there before someone else does. In reality,there's probably only me that wants it!



*WANTS*

Actually, I do have one of these, but it's older and considerably more battered...


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> The Ridgeback's had two more offers, one wanting to come from Deeside (Welsh essential travel eh) to look at it - I've said I'm letting the auction run now. Crazy travelling a 100 mile round trip for a 'cheap' bike. Will probably add 50% to the bike cost in fuel.



If it was a 13 inch frame and you weren't about as far west of Casa Reynard as it's possible to get, I'd be having a gander...


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> And today's earworm will be...



Never heard either before, but try this one.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmpk4dYJRNk


----------



## postman (18 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Silver"
> 
> View attachment 523203


Is that from Gringott's Bank.


----------



## postman (18 May 2020)

I have being doing a lumberjack impression this morning. Mrs P wanted a holly tree reducing. And I did a really good job.even though I say it myself.


----------



## Starchivore (18 May 2020)

I've been cutting my own hair- tomorrow I get to cut my girlfriend's, really looking forward to it!


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2020)

Starchivore said:


> I've been cutting my own hair- tomorrow I get to cut my girlfriend's, really looking forward to it!


Is she though?

And have you got a decent first aid kit, just in case.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 May 2020)

fossyant said:


>



Indeed, bit worn, after 11 years use.


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 May 2020)

Starchivore said:


> I've been cutting my own hair- tomorrow I get to cut my girlfriend's, really looking forward to it!



Be very careful.... we had someone inside quite a few years ago on a charge of assault, they were both enjoying a bottle of vodka while he took his turn to cut hers, they had a row half way through and he cut the top of her ear off!!!


----------



## Hover Fly (18 May 2020)

Moon bunny said:


> Yesterday Hover took the twins sliding down a local rock, known as _The Slides, _It was like watching the first part of a public information film on why children should not slide down rocks.


Interesting change in attitudes over the years. When I did it as a kid mother was most concerned about wearing out my trousers. Now it seems the main danger is spinning around mid-descent and head butting the ground.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2020)

postman said:


> Is that from Gringott's Bank.



Nope, bought it at a cat show.


----------



## pawl (18 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Breakfast
> 
> Lunch
> 
> ...




North Leicestershire Mid day meal was always called dinner. Now we have gone all posh and it’s lunch

Mid day always tended at one time to be the main meal of the day.Myself brother sister dad we all worked locally either within walking or cycling distance .It seems main meal of the day is now early evening. Oh dear we are becoming southernised😠😠😠


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2020)

Main meal of the day has always been early evening (half 7-ish) chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 May 2020)

What do you call it other than "main meal"?


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2020)

Taking a break from the painting to have a  and a couple of biskits.

Must say, Tesco's chocolate chip digestives are 

Never bought them before, but when I went the other week, it were those or nothing when it came to biskits. And since we can't be doing without biskits... But they are very noms.


----------



## dave r (18 May 2020)

pawl said:


> North Leicestershire Mid day meal was always called dinner. Now we have gone all posh and it’s lunch
> 
> Mid day always tended at one time to be the main meal of the day.Myself brother sister dad we all worked locally either within walking or cycling distance .It seems main meal of the day is now early evening. Oh dear we are becoming southernised😠😠😠



And if you have your lunch early it becomes brunch.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> You have a lot to answer for @Kempstonian , I just made another coffee and found myself humming the "frog song" in my head, I sincerely hope I am the only one


Shall I post the Birdie Song so you can get rid of the frog?


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 May 2020)

NO


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 May 2020)

Going to take the dogs out and listen to some real birds!!! look what you have started


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Shall I post the Birdie Song so you can get rid of the frog?


How's it compare to _"Chicken Talk"_?


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2020)

Time to put the painting away and go feed the cats and then feed me.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> How's it compare to _"Chicken Talk"_?


Its less sweary. Except by me.


----------



## Speicher (18 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Kitchen day today. Making my sweet potato, parsnip and butterbean tikka masala.  Although the last two parsnips were past their best, so I have chopped up a courgette to add to it instead.
> 
> Lunch has been consumed and I'm working on my pickup truck painting.



Don't forget to put masking tape around the tow bar.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Its less sweary. Except by me.


Are you saying you learnt a naughty word of a bunch of chickens!!


----------



## Kempstonian (18 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> NO


Well in that case it has to be...



or...


----------



## Kempstonian (18 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Are you saying you learnt a naughty word of a bunch of chickens!!


No, they learnt it from me. All I did was play Agadoo to them.


----------



## Kryton521 (18 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Finally got round to replacing the jockey wheels.
> View attachment 523194



Personally speaking, and I'm no cycle mechanic..... Think you may have left it a little late![/QUOTE]


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2020)

The hum's back, slowly throbbing away. I'd listen to some of those earworm links if I thought it'd go away.


----------



## Phaeton (18 May 2020)

Been building a mounting block that afternoon


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The hum's back, slowly throbbing away. I'd listen to some of those earworm links if I thought it'd go away.


Is it the building itself?


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Been building a mounting block that afternoon
> 
> View attachment 523252
> 
> ...


Trouble getting your leg over?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is it the building itself?


I don't think so but I can't be sure. Maybe I could borrow a stethoscope from some unsuspecting doctor and have a listen out for it.

That said, I just managed to get the sound using a glass to the wall. But only in one place so maybe part of a wall is resonating to it.


----------



## Phaeton (18 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Trouble getting your leg over?


Yep but that's nothing to do with the mounting block


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't think so but I can't be sure. Maybe I could borrow a stethoscope from some unsuspecting doctor and have a listen out for it.
> 
> That said, I just managed to get the sound using a glass to the wall. But only in one place so maybe part of a wall is resonating to it.


Machine Mart sell them for around the £5 mark.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 May 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Personally speaking, and I'm no cycle mechanic..... Think you may have left it a little late!


[/QUOTE]

The derailleur has never missed a beat and whilst it was on mtn bike never really looked at the jockey wheels. Maybe should have looked closer whilst it was between bikes! Anyway will get to see how it runs with new (jockey) wheels when I next ride recumbent on Wednesday.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> The derailleur has never missed a beat and whilst it was on mtn bike never really looked at the jockey wheels. Maybe should have looked closer whilst it was between bikes! Anyway will get to see how it runs with new (jockey) wheels when I next ride recumbent on Wednesday.


I doubt you'll notice any difference.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> Don't forget to put masking tape around the tow bar.



I used Windsor & Newton masking fluid


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Well in that case it has to be...
> 
> 
> 
> or...




I'll one up you with...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ4i3lQM5lg


----------



## raleighnut (18 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll one up you with...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ4i3lQM5lg



Right, that does it

The Ultimate 'Earworm'


View: https://youtu.be/zRozKfYGFVc


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Right, that does it
> 
> The Ultimate 'Earworm'
> 
> ...



Nay, try this one.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RN8Li7kYNnw


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 May 2020)

A bloke came from the housing association today to do my annual gas boiler safety check. We got on to the subject of wanting the pubs to re-open asap. He told me that he's taken up brewing his own,just for a hobby while he's stuck at home at night. He asked if by any chance i had a few spare beer bottles,as he needs them to put his beer in...obviously. 'A few' i said. 'Just help yourself to that glass and plastic recycling bin on your way out'. He went to his van to get a screwdriver and came back saying 'bloody 'ell,it's full t'brim'! 'Fill your boots' i told him. He must've taken 4 carrier bags of beer bottles away with him,saying when his stout is ready he'll drop me a few bottles off. I told him whenever he's passing by to help himself to the re-cycling bin.


----------



## Maverick Goose (18 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Shall I post the Birdie Song so you can get rid of the frog?


What about this?🥳

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWZKuuFli2o&pbjreload=10


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2020)

I'm sitting in my garden, with a cold beer, listening to 'our' hedgehog eating its supper 🦔


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> What about this?🥳
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWZKuuFli2o&pbjreload=10



Just about to post this,

thinking it was the https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-chain-aka-tune-association.155895/page-2729#post-6000743 thread.


----------



## Accy cyclist (19 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm sitting in my garden, with a cold beer, listening to 'our' hedgehog eating its supper 🦔


I love tales of people showing kindness to animals!🦊 The other night on the local radio phone in a bloke told of him feeding a fox that had a limp. He said he left food out every night for a week or so. He then said he worried as he didn't see the fox for a while.Then one day it came up to his house and ran around as if to show the bloke he was ok and wasn't limping anymore. Best wishes to you and your friend the hedgehog!


----------



## Kempstonian (19 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Right, that does it
> 
> The Ultimate 'Earworm'
> 
> ...



Aaaaagh! Make it stop! You win....


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Aaaaagh! Make it stop! You win....


There's a free download of it, should you want it.

The Llama Song MP3 Free Download 
https://mp3paw.com/mp3-download/6659681/The-Llama-Song


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> What about this?🥳
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWZKuuFli2o&pbjreload=10




Eh, that's where it all started...

Just when I managed to get it out of my head and all...


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2020)

Anyways, bed for me.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, bed for me.


Morning!


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2020)

Morning peeps early of poshshire here. 

Up and out early for a turbo session .

Birds are busy already .


----------



## EltonFrog (19 May 2020)

Just got up, the initial morning mayhem of excited doggies has calmed down and we’re all sitting quietly.

I have my tea.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't think so but I can't be sure. Maybe I could borrow a stethoscope from some unsuspecting doctor and have a listen out for it.
> 
> That said, I just managed to get the sound using a glass to the wall. But only in one place so maybe part of a wall is resonating to it.


The slightly warmer weather has brought on the hum I get during the summer months. It only begins around midday and lasts until after the sun is set, and then only in warmer summer weather, so appears to be temperature dependant. The source? The burglar alarm control box in the loft. 
No pulsing though.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2020)

good morning folks.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 May 2020)

Hoping for a quiet day, spent several hours yesterday driving an ancient International Harvester tractor with a brush cutter in tow. No cab, no power steering and bloody hard seat . I don't suffer from hay fever but there was so much dust and pollen in the air that it made my eyes sore. Couple that with stiff wrists caused by gripping the skinny steering wheel rim and you have a grumpy "woodbutcher" this (very beautiful) morning......bonne journée tout le monde


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2020)

@woodbutcher at least today should be better hopefully


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 May 2020)

Morning, nice ride into work in just a Tshirt. 
Hard to beat an early morning bike ride


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I love tales of people showing kindness to animals!🦊 The other night on the local radio phone in a bloke told of him feeding a fox that had a limp. He said he left food out every night for a week or so. He then said he worried as he didn't see the fox for a while.Then one day it came up to his house and ran around as if to show the bloke he was ok and wasn't limping anymore. Best wishes to you and your friend the hedgehog!


Lovely story! 







Here's 'our' 🦔 

😊


----------



## raleighnut (19 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nay, try this one.
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RN8Li7kYNnw




View: https://youtu.be/FtSbnql66j8


----------



## Phaeton (19 May 2020)

Mounting block delivered, first coffee of the day


----------



## Kryton521 (19 May 2020)

Morning all. Little rain over night. One coffee drunk, porridge is in the pan, "soaking". Working this afternoon, second fave shift. Like early mornings best.


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2020)

Morning .
It is a bit grey here this morning although there are a few breaks where I can see blue sky showing through.


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2020)

I was wondering that once this virus epademic is over that we should all get together. I was thinking of February 30th.

I will pencil it in my diary when I manage to unstick the pages between February 28th and March 1st .


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Lovely story!
> 
> View attachment 523304
> 
> ...





I've got the wildlife camera set up at my hog food den..food keeps going but I think it maybe mice as imnot getting any photos. 

Cats are patrolling the area so probably mice..


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2020)

The derailleur has never missed a beat and whilst it was on mtn bike never really looked at the jockey wheels. Maybe should have looked closer whilst it was between bikes! Anyway will get to see how it runs with new (jockey) wheels when I next ride recumbent on Wednesday.
[/QUOTE]
Campagnolo used to run just plain disc wheels .


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The hum's back, slowly throbbing away. I'd listen to some of those earworm links if I thought it'd go away.


I was wondering if somebody is running a fan which is then resonating through the floor above you ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering if somebody is running a fan which is then resonating through the floor above you ?


The hum has been at it since 7am and it's still quite cool. I think the building has resin ants.


----------



## pawl (19 May 2020)

dave r said:


> And if you have your lunch early it becomes brunch.




That has has to have originated in the good oldUS of A


----------



## dave r (19 May 2020)

pawl said:


> That has has to have originated in the good oldUS of A


 Sounds like it doesn't it.


----------



## carlosfandangus (19 May 2020)

Up for an hour or so, 2nd coffee now, its not to bad outside, overcast but dry, bin men have been, once my arm/ribs have woken up I will get the bin in from the end of the drive, siting in my sanctuary (garage)and having some peace, my eldest daughter bought me this a few years ago (below) it is fixed on the door from the kitchen to the garage.


----------



## carlosfandangus (19 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Been building a mounting block that afternoon


You cant take that on every bike ride


----------



## Phaeton (19 May 2020)

I had similar outside the workshop but the weather has taken the words, but I think it was Caution Grumpy Old Man Inside or something like that


----------



## Phaeton (19 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> You cant take that on every bike ride


You haven't seen the trailer I'm building


----------



## carlosfandangus (19 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm sitting in my garden, with a cold beer, listening to 'our' hedgehog eating its supper 🦔


Have you ever heard them mating? what a noise, I know where the "Hog" originates, noisy little buggers


----------



## dave r (19 May 2020)

Tis bonkers, its warmer outside than it is inside


----------



## carlosfandangus (19 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just about to post this,
> 
> thinking it was the https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-chain-aka-tune-association.155895/page-2729#post-6000743 thread.



First record I ever owned, my grandmother gave it to me, must have been my fathers, I was quite young at the time


----------



## carlosfandangus (19 May 2020)

Busy day here, first the binmen, then the milk person then the post lady, just delivered the second of my Park Tools chain checker to go with the one that turned up on Friday


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2020)

The GP's practice have just texted me to tell me that I am due a blood pressure test. They want me to either do it at home or book an appointment when the pandemic is over. It's going to be quicker to text the results back to them, methinks. (120/72. I'm surprised how high my diastolic is but they're more concerned about the systolic.) I'll not tell them about the hum....


----------



## oldwheels (19 May 2020)

Another dismal day which matches my mood. Rain but may get the odd dryish bit sometime. Need to go and do battle with the coop again to see if they actually have anything I might want to buy. Plenty of booze in stock but since I no longer indulge this is of little comfort to me. Their priorities are not the same as mine unfortunately. Does a packet of tea biscuits actually cost £1.00 to transport?


----------



## Phaeton (19 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Another dismal day which matches my mood. Rain but may get the odd dryish bit sometime. Need to go and do battle with the coop again to see if they actually have anything I might want to buy. Plenty of booze in stock but since I no longer indulge this is of little comfort to me. Their priorities are not the same as mine unfortunately. Does a packet of tea biscuits actually cost £1.00 to transport?


They would do a roaring trade in the Philippines there has been an alcohol ban since their lockdown


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2020)

pawl said:


> That has has to have originated in the good oldUS of AA


_"*Brunch* originated in England in the late 1800s, served in a buffet style manner, and became popular in the United States in the 1930s."_


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The hum has been at it since 7am and it's still quite cool. I think the building has resin ants.



Could you request a visit from a Health Insector?


----------



## carlosfandangus (19 May 2020)

Christian Varleys lat day, 19 marathons done in 19 days, well done, £62,000 raised so far


----------



## dave r (19 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> _"*Brunch* originated in England in the late 1800s, served in a buffet style manner, and became popular in the United States in the 1930s."_



So did elevensis become brunch or brunch become elevensis, or did brunch get forgotten in this country then reinterduced from the states.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2020)

A new stick on, super slim TV areal has arrived for the conservatory TV - old TV antenna won't get most of the channels and as I'm working in here most of the time, a little background noise is appreciated - I'm used to a busy office !


----------



## Phaeton (19 May 2020)

dave r said:


> So did elevensis become brunch or brunch become elevensis, or did brunch get forgotten in this country then reinterduced from the states.


But what about Tiffen?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> Could you request a visit from a Health Insector?


I fear I already have an elfin spectre on the premises.


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> But what about Tiffen?


I think that originates from India. The Tiffenwallah would deliver people's lunch. The tiffen being the container.


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2020)

The container is now called a Tiffen.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> But what about Tiffen?



I didn't know that one, I had to look it up, the Indian equivalent to the English high tea?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (19 May 2020)

Something I've been wondering about today...

Why is a film or tv program trailer called a 'trailer' and not a preview?

A trailer to me is something that 'trails' along behind, such as a vehicle trailer.


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I didn't know that one, I had to look it up, the Indian equivalent to the English high tea?



I think it is a delivered lunch rather than tea. I can remember getting my lunch delivered in a tiffen when I was at school in India.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> I think it is a delivered lunch rather than tea. I can remember getting my lunch delivered in a tiffen when I was at school in India.



Sounds like a late lunch in some places.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiffin


----------



## Phaeton (19 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I didn't know that one, I had to look it up, the Indian equivalent to the English high tea?



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQFiKT7rtfs


----------



## Phaeton (19 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> I think it is a delivered lunch rather than tea. I can remember getting my lunch delivered in a tiffen when I was at school in India.


The word's originally meaning is meal, but then changed by the British to mean Afternoon tea around 3pm(ish) but then went onto mean the tin that a meal would be served in, like a sandwich box, or at least that is my understanding.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> The word's originally meaning is meal, but then changed by the British to mean Afternoon tea around 3pm(ish) but then went onto mean the tin that a meal would be served in, like a sandwich box, or at least that is my understanding.



That sounds about right.


----------



## carlosfandangus (19 May 2020)

Just for @Reynard or any other photographers out there, in June there will be a solar and lunar eclipse.
https://anewspost.com/june-2020-wil..._QHK4BSLJ6G_HQX8IkFmdisARkWxObfh8WL6OPTnjmvZ4


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2020)

TV doodah works and we can get BBC1 and 2 now in the conservatory. Remarkable really as it's no bigger than a small notepad, and wafer thin. PS, we've got similar antennas in the teens rooms, rather than poke holes in walls.


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> The word's originally meaning is meal, but then changed by the British to mean Afternoon tea around 3pm(ish) but then went onto mean the tin that a meal would be served in, like a sandwich box, or at least that is my understanding.



I was at school in India more than half a century ago. My Tiffen was delivered at lunch time. The meaning has probably evolved since then.
I recall it being round and in two or three layers, with a large handle, and made of some sort of metal.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> I was at school in India more than half a century ago. My Tiffen was delivered at lunch time. The meaning has probably evolved since then.
> I recall it being round and in two or three layers, with a large handle, and made of some sort of metal.



I think the meal time varied according to where you were in India.


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I think the meal time varied according to where you were in India.



You are correct, I think.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2020)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...h?q=little+red+rooster+howlin+wolf&FORM=QSRE8


----------



## dave r (19 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=little+red+rooster+howlin+wolf&view=detail&mid=F536E2EFECB371CEBE9BF536E2EFECB371CEBE9B&FORM=VIRE0&ru=/search?q=little+red+rooster+howlin+wolf&FORM=QSRE8




Or Big Mamma Thorton's version


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Have you ever heard them mating? what a noise, I know where the "Hog" originates, noisy little buggers


I thought that noise was my neighbours


----------



## Hover Fly (19 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just for @Reynard or any other photographers out there, in June there will be a solar and lunar eclipse.
> https://anewspost.com/june-2020-wil..._QHK4BSLJ6G_HQX8IkFmdisARkWxObfh8WL6OPTnjmvZ4


The solar eclipse won’t be visible in Britain. But there are 2 lunar eclipses in succession, 5 June then 5 July.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2020)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...38FC706AF126565AD91E38F&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Or Big Mamma Thorton's version



Unknown to me. But blues records were a fairly local phenomenon back then, so I mostly heard and had Chess(and also Checkers) records.


----------



## Phaeton (19 May 2020)

Aldi Mackerel with cracked pepper & fresh bakers white bread yum yum yum


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 May 2020)

After a slightly damp and cloudy start, it's a sunny day here in Penrith...the only way is up

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjD3EVC1-zU


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2020)

Woke up to a power cut this morning. No tea - not the best start to the day... 

But have potted on some vegetable seedlings this morning, and in better news, my pencils are now out of quarantine. 

Forgot to say that I put the green garden waste wheelie bin out yesterday, ready for collection this morning. Pleased to report that the bin had been emptied by the time I came downstairs.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Textures"


----------



## woodbutcher (19 May 2020)

Ok here's a texture for you....it is a gift from a supper guest yesterday evening . He can come again 




No prizes on offer for knowing what it is


----------



## pawl (19 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> I was at school in India more than half a century ago. My Tiffen was delivered at lunch time. The meaning has probably evolved since then.
> I recall it being round and in two or three layers, with a large handle, and made of some sort of metal.




I seem to remember there was I think a toffee bar coated with chocolate called Tiffen.Would have been in late fourties early fifties Cant remember who made it.


----------



## pawl (19 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Something I've been wondering about today...
> 
> Why is a film or tv program trailer called a 'trailer' and not a preview?
> 
> A trailer to me is something that 'trails' along behind, such as a vehicle trailer.




Good point


----------



## mybike (19 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not just drizzle now! Quite heavy and you can almost hear the greenery sighing in relief.



We had some rain overnight, judging by the drops on the window, but not enough to make a difference.

Getting quite warm, but lots of cloud & very humid.


----------



## Phaeton (19 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Woke up to a power cut this morning. No tea - not the best start to the day...


No generator?


----------



## carlosfandangus (19 May 2020)

Just back from Tesco, twice!!! Mrs Fandangus went out to do a small amount of shopping! I received a call a couple of hours later " I have bought too much to bring home, can you get it from me in the van? Of I go, when I got there "just nip in and get 4 of those garden chairs, I will see you at home" got back and one was damaged, back to Tesco for a swap, lucky I went straight back as they had almost sold out, 4 chairs= £50


----------



## Phaeton (19 May 2020)

What's that I hear, oh it's my linguistic pedals calling me


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Ok here's a texture for you....it is a gift from a supper guest yesterday evening . He can come again
> View attachment 523372
> 
> No prizes on offer for knowing what it is



Oooooh!!! 

What are your plans for that?

Tesco do a brie layered with that in their Christmas cheese selection. I always buy several because it's soooooo goooood.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> No generator?



Alas not.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2020)

Lunch consumed.

Painting time now. But I will have to go to the quack later and pick up the parental unit's prescription.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2020)

I've just been down to the river. Lots of strollers and excercisers about.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 May 2020)

It comes to something when the noisiest neighbours (apart from the chickens) is the local old people's home when the accordion group comes to do a show for the residents..


----------



## Hover Fly (19 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Something I've been wondering about today...
> 
> Why is a film or tv program trailer called a 'trailer' and not a preview?
> 
> A trailer to me is something that 'trails' along behind, such as a vehicle trailer.


In the early days, films were sent on to the next cinema unrewound, so it was easier to splice the promotionals on to the end, which meant they were shown after the main film, ie. trailing, but the audience was already leaving, so the procedure was changed so that the trailer was shown separately at the start.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oooooh!!!
> 
> What are your plans for that?
> 
> Tesco do a brie layered with that in their Christmas cheese selection. I always buy several because it's soooooo goooood.


To start with l am parboiling some fairly thinly sliced potatoes, then l am going to cover them in a mix of crème fraiche and left over crème entière, grated liberally , even generously with the black gold dust


----------



## Hugh Manatee (19 May 2020)

Just got a puncture whilst on the bike.

Thing is, it was on rollers. How does that work? Had to climb 400 steps to make up for the lost time.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 May 2020)

Just checked the wildlife camera..I have a headghog visiting my Hog food station.
Really pleased ,fat little hog too


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 May 2020)

The accordion playing has ceased. There was a tractor in the field at the bottom of the garden too,


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It comes to something when the noisiest neighbours (apart from the chickens) is the local old people's home when the accordion group comes to do a show for the residents..



Mmmmm, it could've been an Oompah band...


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> To start with l am parboiling some fairly thinly sliced potatoes, then l am going to cover them in a mix of crème fraiche and left over crème entière, grated liberally , even generously with the black gold dust



Mmm, that sounds lovely 

Some nice cheese wouldn't go amiss on that too.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2020)

Anyways, time to put the painting away.

A certain pair of furry someones are pointedly reminding me that it's food time.

Gourmet gold for them, veggie curry, pilau rice, mint raita and poppadoms for me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, it could've been an Oompah band...



I'm not sure we're in Oompah Country.


----------



## Phaeton (19 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Just checked the wildlife camera..I have a headghog visiting my Hog food station.
> Really pleased ,fat little hog too


Chased a little hedgehog down a trail today, first time I've ever seen one in the wild in the middle of the day, thought it was a rat until I got closer & it didn't have a tail.


----------



## postman (19 May 2020)

Let's see what have I done today.30 good mins on the turbo.cleaned two of our largest windows.bought season 5 Person of Interest.what a cracking series it is.and that's about it.mundane isn't it.


----------



## gbb (19 May 2020)

Short version...
Yay, Halfords have my bike chain ready to collect.
Nooo...they cant find it.

Long version...
Got my email, my click and collect bike chain is in. I'll cyc,e down and get it.
6 miles ride, arrive to a queue to get in. Queued for maybe 20 mins, because I want bike parts I had to wait while others could go In for car related stuff, quicker turnaround i guess. No problem, it's for the best.
One guy walked in , smiled and said...blimey, youre not having much luck. No problem was my answer, I'm chilled.
Made it in to join another short queue in the bike section. Another 5 or so minutes...yes, my turn. Showed him the email...he went off and came back slightly bemused....sorry, I cant find it.

Ah well, 6 miles back home, at least I got a ride in.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (19 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It comes to something when the noisiest neighbours (apart from the chickens) is the local old people's home when the accordion group comes to do a show for the residents..


I bet there was also some hot leather trouser action going on in there as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2020)

gbb said:


> Short version...
> Yay, Halfords have my bike chain ready to collect.
> Nooo...they cant find it.
> 
> ...


Remarkable patience shown there. You obviously have experience of Halfords ways of working.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Chased a little hedgehog down a trail today,



Did you catch him?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I bet there was also some hot leather trouser action going on in there as well.



Don't be silly: chickens don't wear leather trousers.


----------



## Phaeton (19 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Did you catch him?


I was aiming for him/her until I realised it wasn't a rat so swerved around him/her


----------



## Phaeton (19 May 2020)

gbb said:


> Short version...
> Yay, Halfords have my bike chain ready to collect.
> Nooo...they cant find it.
> 
> ...


Son ordered a stereo for the car the other day, he works for Screwfix, they share a car park, so as the guys arrived he mentioned his order to them. They called him over over an hour later & said here's your stereo, he looked at it realising it wasn't what he ordered & mentioned it, it's the only one we can find was the response. The one they gave him was £99 instead of £48


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Son ordered a stereo for the car the other day, he works for Screwfix, they share a car park, so as the guys arrived he mentioned his order to them. They called him over over an hour later & said here's your stereo, he looked at it realising it wasn't what he ordered & mentioned it, it's the only one we can find was the response. The one they gave him was £99 instead of £48


🔈🔉🔊🔊🎸🎸


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2020)

I've just had sunsetty spaghetti.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmm, that sounds lovely
> 
> Some nice cheese wouldn't go amiss on that too.


Too right , there was brie and a hard sheeps cheese to accompany ( can't remember the variety of sheep cheese , firm but crumbly at the same time). By the way that truffle is over 5cms across so many more exciting additions to come


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Too right , there was brie and a hard sheeps cheese to accompany ( can't remember the variety of sheep cheese , firm but crumbly at the same time). By the way that truffle is over 5cms across so many more exciting additions to come



Oooooo, how lovely


----------



## EltonFrog (19 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had sunsetty spaghetti.
> View attachment 523449


That is such a good photo.


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 May 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> In the early days, films were sent on to the next cinema unrewound, so it was easier to splice the promotionals on to the end, which meant they were shown after the main film, ie. trailing, but the audience was already leaving, so the procedure was changed so that the trailer was shown separately at the start.


Thank you kindly for that nice little Mundane Factoid.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> That is such a good photo.


Ta, I'm no photographer, I just seem to be indoors a lot more and the recent sunsets have been unbelieveably beautiful.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2020)

pawl said:


> I seem to remember there was I think a toffee bar coated with chocolate called Tiffen.Would have been in late fourties early fifties Cant remember who made it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2020)

I'm not sure I could eat three of them.....


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not sure I could eat three of them.....


Two thirds of the temptation gone!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Two thirds of the temptation gone!!


Greedy bugger!


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It comes to something when the noisiest neighbours (apart from the chickens) is the local old people's home when the accordion group comes to do a show for the residents..


Accordion
https://www.classicfm.com/music-news/videos/accordion-jig-cows/

On the Fiddle

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4JUHZZTaC2E


----------



## Maverick Goose (19 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, it could've been an Oompah band...


Speaking of which...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jdobowvu12I


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Don't be silly: chickens don't wear leather trousers.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWjxRwHTZiw


----------



## slowmotion (19 May 2020)

Somebody tried to drill out the back door lock of my van, some time in the last three days. I've had a number of grubby white vans parked outside on the street in the last thirty years, and this is a first. I'm taking it personally.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2020)

Going to finish my  and call it a night.


----------



## Kryton521 (20 May 2020)

Early start for me. Actually was wide awake at 0330, so got up, coffee'd, showered. Breakfast done. Off to work then!


----------



## EltonFrog (20 May 2020)

Another day...another tea...another dollar.
Well two out of three anyway.


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Another day...another tea...another dollar.
> Well two out of three anyway.


You're out of tea, that's a bummer although i don't personally drink the vile stuff


----------



## dave r (20 May 2020)

good morning people, warm and  this morning, the most exciting thing today is I need to clean the car.


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2020)

@dave r you can come and do ours as well ?

Well decided to miss the early am turbo session and stay in bed today 
Will try and squeeze one in later between phone calls


----------



## dave r (20 May 2020)

I've got the washing out, a top to bottom lineful, its glorious out there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2020)

Morning all! (I wrote this about 40 minutes ago but forgot to post it.)
I noticed that petrol was down at 99p a litre yesterday and thought I must fill up while it's cheap. Then I remembered that I'd filled up 2 months ago and had only done 9 miles since then.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 May 2020)

Day off,it's a glorious day..

Little funny vid , I think I may have been as bad a few times


View: https://www.facebook.com/119931168177292/posts/1340940002743063/


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2020)

Morning.
It was a bit foggy first thing this morning. It has brightened up but it still looks a bit misty in places .
Schrodie walked into the kitchen and lay on his side to allow me to rub his chest . He sunk his claws into my knee in appreciation !


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2020)

Recycling bin day today ♻ 

I'm going in the shower now.. No peeping 🚿


----------



## pawl (20 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 523478





Thanks 🙏


----------



## Kempstonian (20 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Day off,it's a glorious day..
> 
> Little funny vid , I think I may have been as bad a few times
> 
> ...



Reminds me of this one from 10 years ago



and this:


----------



## alicat (20 May 2020)

A small fly arrived with my salad box last week. I wish it would buzz off.


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2020)

Could you talk a bit slower please? I'm trying to catch up !


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 May 2020)

good morning all, been up a while, lots of coffee consumed, been reading all the other threads first, nothing to report.... I may wash some towels later


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2020)

alicat said:


> A small fly arrived with my salad box last week. I wish it would buzz off.


Give it a bite to eat, it might just go once it's been fed.


----------



## Hover Fly (20 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> After a slightly damp and cloudy start, it's a sunny day here in Penrith...the only way is up
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjD3EVC1-zU



You’re not supposed to let the English know we ever have good weather in Cumbria.


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Give it a bite to eat, it might just go once it's been fed.


And leave you some bacteria as a Thank You.


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 May 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> You’re not supposed to let the English know we ever have good weather in Cumbria.


Never had great weather in that neck of the woods, I have been a lot, FIL still lives in Dalton, many years ago on a visit I said "lets have a drive around the lakes" my wife used to be a relief cashier in all the lakes branches of Barclays so was very used to the place, I received a resounding NO, (to many years of driving to work) I was allowed to go to kendal once  just to see the start of the Kendal to Barrow walk that she had completed as a youngster


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> And leave you some bacteria as a Thank You.


On it's own plate of course.


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

We've had both, fantastic/horrendous, but there does not seem to be anything inbetween


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 May 2020)

Ginormous.... that's about half way


----------



## EltonFrog (20 May 2020)

Gosh! I have done an awful lot of procrastinating today.


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Gosh! I have done an awful lot of procrastinating today.


Me too, towels are finally in the washer, could have started them 2 hours ago, may switch the machine on soon, may leave it to later though


----------



## Hover Fly (20 May 2020)

I m leaving all my procrastination until tomorrow.


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> I m leaving all my procrastination until tomorrow.


I couldn't decide whether to do that or not


----------



## EltonFrog (20 May 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> I m leaving all my procrastination until tomorrow.


I might join you...on the other hand...


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I might join you...on the other hand...


C'mon you can't leave it at that, what's on the other hand, a pot of paint?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Gosh! I have done an awful lot of procrastinating today.


You've started early!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2020)

Wrong thread, possibly, but an _interesting_ thing about my recycling bin is that it is Date Stamped 2018!


----------



## MontyVeda (20 May 2020)

very happy that today is the day the *opt out organ donor *register begins


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> very happy that today is the day the *opt out organ donor *register begins


Do you need any, I would suggest giving of mine a wide berth, they have been preabused.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2020)

We may not have rain today, which will be first for a week or so.


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

I've decided to work outside in the summer house now it has a new roof, but seeing the screen is proving problamatic, the shades haven't been put back up yet.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2020)

Didn't sleep well last night. Hay fever is making me feel really bleurgh.

Hopefully these few really warm days will see the elderflower blossom season done and dusted soon.

I've started reading Jack Chalker's "Well of Souls" series. Must be at least 15 years since I read it last.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Ceramics"


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I've decided to work outside in the summer house now it has a new roof, but seeing the screen is proving problamatic, the shades haven't been put back up yet.


Too bright, back inside, RM are useless currently fixing for shades should have been here today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Ceramics"
> 
> View attachment 523594


Pusselain.


----------



## tyred (20 May 2020)

My local supermarket's own brand orange squash used to come in short, fat two litre bottles.

Now it comes in tall bottles which don't fit in the shelf in my cupboard. Most inconvenient and inconsiderate


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2020)

Caught some fly tippers red handed whilst doing my local 'green area' urban 11 mile loop. Got the reg, Busted and reported.


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2020)

I forgot to mention that I might have seen a Spice Station go overhead at about 11 ish last night . It was traveling West to East . I wasn't sure at first if it was a star and I imagined it moved or not . By the time it got close to the horizon I was sure by then .


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2020)

It is very hot out !


----------



## postman (20 May 2020)

At 08-30 this morning the car was poorly.Now at 14-30 it is well again.At 15-30 bank account will have lost some weight.About 500 pounds.But that does include it's service,which Mrs P has brought forward seeing as it's nearly that time of year.


----------



## raleighnut (20 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I might join you...on the other hand...


Why put off til tomorrow something you can easily put off til next week.


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2020)

Can you imagine the mayhem that would occur if they released the back of the grid before the front in a race ?
Well the minkeys that plan twaffic lights don't. I watched as two vehicles fought for the same space as the road narrowed because of that situation .


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I forgot to mention that I might have seen a Spice Station go overhead at about 11 ish last night . It was traveling West to East . I wasn't sure at first if it was a star and I imagined it moved or not . By the time it got close to the horizon I was sure by then .


What was the station delivering? was it being driven by Girls?


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2020)

The council has phoned me back - they are going to take photos and send them to me to verify.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Why put off til tomorrow something you can easily put off til next week.


Now, there speaks the voice of experience. You truly are a master of the art.


----------



## Kryton521 (20 May 2020)

Great day, or rather morning and part of afternoon at work. Do enjoy that job. Glorious sunny weather. Already had, "It's too hot!" Nope! Never! Too hot is when the sun expands to swallow the Earth!
Bearings for rear hub have arrived, shall go get petrol and some beer later, petrol so I can get to the LBS, beer as a thank you for going above and beyond.
Also ordered a new chain & a chain breaker/tool.

Good job petrol has dropped in price!


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 May 2020)

Just driven out for a ride (I know) and went past a couple of petrol stations Diesel is only £1.19 a litre


Kryton521 said:


> Good job petrol has dropped in price!


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2020)

It's so hot here that my masking fluid is drying on the brush before I can even get it onto the paper.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pusselain.



Genius!!! 

Chapeau that man. You have won the internet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2020)

I am currently making a couple of chicken cutlets(breaded) for lunch. I saw the sawbones today, everything seems well for now. Lost more weight. I credit cycling(and not eating carbohydrates for two).


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am currently making a couple of chicken cutlets(breaded) for lunch. *I saw the sawbones today*, everything seems well for now. *Lost more weight. *I credit cycling(and not eating carbohydrates for two).



I'm glad you added the last sentence: for a minute there I thought you'd gone for something more drastic.


----------



## carlosfandangus (20 May 2020)

Just learned something today, I use a lezyne Macro computer on the bike, it wouldn't connect to the speed and cadance sensor, I had turned Bluetooth off on my phone last night to save some battery power, If your phone has Bluetooth switched off it wont connect.... I didn't know, now I do


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm glad you added the last sentence: for a minute there I thought you'd gone for something more drastic.



Sorry, nautical term for Medical Doctor.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2020)

Have had to stop painting. My eyes are watering so badly from the hay fever that it seems I've doubled the number of trucks in the painting from four to eight...


----------



## EltonFrog (20 May 2020)

Tonight’s evening meal will be this recipe


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> Caught some fly tippers red handed whilst doing my local 'green area' urban 11 mile loop. Got the reg, Busted and reported.


They should have their vehicle crushed and made to walk home .


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Tonight’s evening meal will be this recipe



Eggs florentine here tonight


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Genius!!!
> 
> Chapeau that man. You have won the internet.


Actually, I think I prefer purrcelain. It goes better with the smiling faces.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2020)

Right, time to sign off, round up supper ingredients, feed the cats and then feed myself...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have had to stop painting. My eyes are watering so badly from the hay fever that it seems I've doubled the number of trucks in the painting from four to eight...



To think some people pay to get that effect...


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2020)

Follow up, the council went up to the fly tipping site and got photos. I've confirmed what I saw and the tyre the guy threw is where I said it went. Lets see if they can get them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2020)

Because of what for the sake of delicate ears I shall call saddlesores, I've given up my 100 mile challenges with my daughter. I was going to have to do it in 2 days and I can't sit in the saddle for that long. I'm not even sure that my legs are up to it either. So we've begun a One Mile More challenge. Each day we have to ride one mile further than the day before. One rest day per week allowed. We're at the really easy part of it (we're only up to 3 miles a day) but it's going to get tough.


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 May 2020)

I fear I may have been rather rash. I've just fitted the summer duvet on the bed. 😯


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I fear I may have been rather rash. I've just fitted the summer duvet on the bed. 😯


It's 29.3 degrees in my living room so it's just the duvet cover in the bedroom, where it's a little cooler but still warm.


----------



## pawl (20 May 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> very happy that today is the day the *opt out organ donor *register begins


 Mrs P offered money to the body shop.said she take it to the antiques road show😊😢😢😢😢


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 May 2020)

Ride to meet fellow audaxer for a socially distanced beer and picnic. We only brought one beer 🍺 each else we’d still be there. Nice to have a social beer and chat at distance after all this time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2020)

Not long now....London Eye bullseye could be on the Bank Holiday.


----------



## mybike (20 May 2020)

postman said:


> I have being doing a lumberjack impression this morning. Mrs P wanted a holly tree reducing. And I did a really good job.even though I say it myself.



For some reason our predecessors here liked prickly plants. I've become an expert at hollycide.


----------



## mybike (20 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Been building a mounting block that afternoon
> 
> View attachment 523252
> 
> ...



I could do with one of them for the bike. Can you fit wheels so it can be towed.


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2020)

Struggled to work in the conservatory today. Heat gain was high after 3pm. Gave up at 4 and kept popping back to the screen, do a bit then escape. Couldn't open the doors because of the house cats. I think I'll need a solution as going to be stuck in there for some months, or the shed.


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

mybike said:


> I could do with one of them for the bike. Can you fit wheels so it can be towed.


Just bought the wood to make another one, one of the daughters friends saw the first one & now wants one. What size wheels are you thinking


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2020)

I've just seen Captain Snort ! He / She was rummaging around amongst the flowers doing a lot of heavy breathing!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2020)

The space station traversed the sky just as I was listening to 🦔 snuffing its food.. 
Double joy. 

I think I'm going to celebrate with a glass of wine 🍷


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Why put off til tomorrow something you can easily put off til next week.


Why put off 'til next week, something you can put off doing at all?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2020)

Tesco offering, today, on the 'get rid of' shelf. 
Hmmmm.. Not quite sure was is actually in the packet! 😂


----------



## raleighnut (20 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why put off 'til next week, something you can put off doing at all?


Some things need to be done.................................................................................eventually.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2020)

Apparently, the space station will be zooming over again at 23.45 ish. 
🚀


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, the space station will be zooming over again at 23.45 ish.
> 🚀


Which horizon


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Which horizon


Up.. 
I got a pic!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Which horizon


Probably over again @ 01.15 ish?


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 May 2020)

I made a deep dish pizza for supper, 
Engine repair fellow has picked up my riding mower.
I used the electric push mower to cut the front lawn.
Then I seeded some grass and put down lawn food.


----------



## Jenkins (21 May 2020)

Five consecutive days of office attendance is something of a rarity for me at the moment, but it was good to have a bit of human interraction and to use the grey matter a bit. Working from home, rest days and the public holiday mean I'm not back in until next Wednesday afternoon. 

Milkman's just delivered my Thursday pint of full fat milk so I'll have to get that off the doorstep and put it into the fridge. Might as well remove a beer from the fridge while I'm there to balance things up.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

Struggling to stay awake, so I think I'm going to bimble off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2020)

Local council Highways Department has made it known that they will not be doing any further gritting. At least until later this year.

Always reassuring to know that they're up to date with current weather conditions.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 May 2020)

I have my tea, the doggies are not sitting with me this morning.

it may interest you to know that this is my 12000 post.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 May 2020)

dave r said:


> good morning people, warm and  this morning, the most exciting thing today is I need to clean the car.



I only do mine a couple of times a year. My drive to work is down dirty or dusty lanes depending on the time of year.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just driven out for a ride (I know) and went past a couple of petrol stations Diesel is only £1.19 a litre



£1.08 I've paid for diesel for the last 2 months.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have my tea, the doggies are not sitting with me this morning.
> 
> it may interest you to know that this is my 12000 post.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2020)

Good morning folks, dull and warm this morning, bike ride later.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2020)

Morning all. Woken by cramp in my left calf but managed to stretch it back to normal with no damage. Tea!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2020)

I _really _need to tidy the apartment today.


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2020)

Morning.
The clouds are looking pretty in the way they are lit up this morning .
I thought I could hear rain falling earlier this morning. There are spots of water on our cars .


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Local council Highways Department has made it known that they will not be doing any further gritting. At least until later this year.
> 
> Always reassuring to know that they're up to date with current weather conditions.



I expect they'll soon announce you no longer need a servant with a flag to walk in front of your motorised carriage.


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2020)

Black bin day today 
Just fed the cat and noticed it said "taste's as good as it looks "
Looks like my office will be the patio table again today


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Black bin day today
> Just fed the cat and noticed it said "taste's as good as it looks "
> Looks like my office will be the patio table again today


You have a talking cat ? .


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 May 2020)

General waste (pink-lidded) bin deposited at the kerbside.
Might wait by the window and watch for the arrival of the refuse collectors; it's not like I have much else to do. Well, OK, there are plenty of chores I _could be _doing, but I need to save them until ... tomorrow.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> General waste (pink-lidded) bin deposited at the kerbside.
> Might wait by the window and watch for the arrival of the refuse collectors; it's not like I have much else to do. Well, OK, there are plenty of chores I _could be _doing, but I need to save them until ... tomorrow.


They're here.
Fine workmanship. Two-person crew plus driver. Nine bins on our close emptied in 2'37".


Now, what shall I do for the remainder of the day ... ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2020)

Outside, they're using a red crane to take down a blue crane.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> They're here.
> Fine workmanship. Two-person crew plus driver. Nine bins on our close emptied in 2'37".
> 
> 
> Now, what shall I do for the remainder of the day ... ?


Bin retrieved.
Hands washed.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Outside, they're using a red crane to take down a blue crane.
> View attachment 523811


As Mick Dundee might say, "Now, *that's *a crane!"


----------



## Phaeton (21 May 2020)

Late out of bed this morning, my mojo/enthusiasm has completely left the county or possibly country


----------



## carlosfandangus (21 May 2020)

Morning all, rain overnight but now sunny, it is going to get better as the day progresses, had a ride yesterday, just 30 laps of the NSC, 15 quite steady miles, this morning I ache where I didn't before!!! just washing planned for today, nothing else


----------



## Kryton521 (21 May 2020)

Morning. Breakfasted, coffee'd. Ready to go to the LBS to get this wheel sorted....... No wait, hang on. Flat battery!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2020)

That's the boom, or arm, or whatever you call it, away. This is all very distracting.


----------



## carlosfandangus (21 May 2020)

Just read a report on the local news website, 70% rise in sales of E bikes and one retailer has sold out of entry level bikes, the bike shops over here don't sell Halford esq entry level bikes, most start at £350


----------



## carlosfandangus (21 May 2020)

But by no way mundane to watch it come down, quite interesting to watch methinks.

"That's the boom, or arm, or whatever you call it, away. This is all very distracting. "


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> But by no way mundane to watch it come down, quite interesting to watch methinks.
> 
> "That's the boom, or arm, or whatever you call it, away. This is all very distracting. "


Definitely rather interesting. To bring things back to rather more mundane levels, they're now dismantling the boom with the aid of mallets. Reassuringly old school techniques. This has allowed me the time needed to make a coffee.


----------



## Jenkins (21 May 2020)

Morning all. Working from home today will mostly involve housework. First load of washing is on, the bedding will be changed once I've finished the first coffee of the day & got out of bed, then breakfast followed by vacuuming & kitchen floor mopping.

Doesn't look like we'll be getting the rain or thunderstorms that were forecast earlier in the week.


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> You have a talking cat ? .



Yes don't all cats talk ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2020)

It's no good: I'll have to wash up at some point soon...

Also trying to decide if I should bring my Xtracycle to Freiburg this weekend, so I have a utility/backup bike...


----------



## carlosfandangus (21 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's no good: I'll have to wash up at some point soon...


Only if you have run out of clean dishes, 
My Father went to visit my Uncle in Las Vegas many years ago for a 3 month stay, the first things he had to buy were a bowl, plate, mug and some cutlery, my Uncle only had one of each!!


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2020)

Black bin has been emptied just waiting for our neighbor to bring it down the drive as I did them last week


----------



## postman (21 May 2020)

Well a varied day today.First job,Mrs P wants me to cut back or down a little tree.Then i have to clear some soil away from a banking i made,so our beautiful hedge can have more space to grow.They are looking great. .Then some weeding in next doors garden. Bit of ironing,finally dust front bedroom.Variety is the spice of life. See you all later.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2020)

When I washed my hands, after potting up some Celosia, I pushed the pump thing on the soap dispenser and it missed my awaiting hand and splurted all over the draining board.

I hate it when that happens...


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just read a report on the local news website, 70% rise in sales of E bikes and one retailer has sold out of entry level bikes, the bike shops over here don't sell Halford esq entry level bikes, most start at £350



My sister and BIL want a second bike each (their bikes are at their caravan and locked down), and they can't get any. They've asked me and I've said you are stuck - not a chance. Budget £300 each.


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2020)

My brother's little lad is obsessed by the bin truck - he waits at the window every week to watch for the bin men, and they wave to him. It's his birthday soon, so I've ordered a bin truck with lights and sound, plus a set of 6 bins for him to 'collect'. He will be made up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2020)

There goes the crane operator's cab


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> My brother's little lad is obsessed by the bin truck - he waits at the window every week to watch for the bin men, and they wave to him. It's his birthday soon, so I've ordered a bin truck with lights and sound, plus a set of 6 bins for him to 'collect'. He will be made up.


Maybe a word with the bin men to sing Happy Birthday when it's nearest to (or even on) his birthday. 
I'm sure they'd oblige as most are nice friendly chaps.


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2020)

Just been on Hoflards web site to crick and correct . It was all singing and dancing ! I don't mind the singing but I could do without the dancing . The bl***y thing wouldn't keep still. It kept scrolling everywhere !


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There goes the crane operator's cab
> View attachment 523838



I hope the operator doesn't try to get out for a bit. It looks like one of those cartoons where the supporting structure vanishes and the character is left standing on thin air.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2020)

So far I've cleaned the dishes, floor, my work clothes and the oven.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just read a report on the local news website, 70% rise in sales of E bikes and one retailer has sold out of entry level bikes, the bike shops over here don't sell Halford esq entry level bikes, most start at £350


Wal*Mart was pretty much out of bikes the other day, near me. I live in the Midwest U.S., though. So we're pretty much an afterthought. Unless you want corn, or soybeans.


----------



## mybike (21 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Just bought the wood to make another one, one of the daughters friends saw the first one & now wants one. What size wheels are you thinking



Maybe what I need is a trike with steps at the back! Anyone else have the problem of being fine on the bike, once you're on?


----------



## mybike (21 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Black bin has been emptied just waiting for our neighbor to bring it down the drive as I did them last week



You mean you don't have a competition to see who can get there first?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2020)

Now I've just burned lunch.

Seriously, I can burn _anything _when cooking.

Except salad*.















*_Maybe_.


----------



## postman (21 May 2020)

I'm back jobs done in a jiffy. Plus i hoovered all the staircase. Now extra mundane news. Rambo Trilogy dvd has arrived in the post, plus the cycle computer for the turbo bike. Now extra extra mundane news,daughter coming home from Edinburgh Saturday she has finished,no job nowhere to live so we welcome her home, also this morning son has managed to find a flat in Salford so he is not coming home.


----------



## carlosfandangus (21 May 2020)

2nd load of washing on the line, socks and pants going in the dryer.... no room on line, Mrs has gone to M&S to get curry for tomorrow night and sushi for the girls


----------



## Phaeton (21 May 2020)

mybike said:


> Maybe what I need is a trike with steps at the back! Anyone else have the problem of being fine on the bike, once you're on?


Once sat in a cafe just outside Gainsborough many years ago whilst out motorbiking when a group of cyclists came in, one of them an old boy lent his bike against the glass window on the sign that said "Don't lean bikes against this window" He then proceeded to come into the cafe, he could not walk unless he was holding onto something, either the wall, a chair or somebody else. I quietly mentioned it to one of his fellows cyclists & received the comment back, that they all thought he was amazing, he was in his late 70's, still rode out with them on 50 mile social loops, he was never dropped as he could keep up with them, just his legs couldn't carry his body without being on the bike.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

Just been puttering about doing oddments this morning. I think we're going to miss all the thunderstorms here too, it's hot, sunny and a cloudless sky. Low pollen count according to the forecast, but if you're allergic to the pollen that *is* about, then the fact that it's low is neither here nor there...

Itchy eyes, tight chest and a rash on my arms are today's afflictions.

Anyways, about to toddle off for a spot of lunch.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Transport"






Class 66 loco (66087) and waggons. Didn't even have to leave the garden for this one. Hope it's a pleasing shot to the Mundane News Thread's resident train buffs @Andy in Germany and @Gravity Aided


----------



## Phaeton (21 May 2020)

Looks like a model


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now I've just burned lunch.
> 
> Seriously, I can burn _anything _when cooking.
> 
> ...



Can't you just have a sandwich? 

On the other hand, charcoal *is* good for the digestion...


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Looks like a model



I assure you it's most definitely not.  Casa Reynard is situated a stone's throw from the Ely-March-Peterborough line.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just driven out for a ride (I know) and went past a couple of petrol stations Diesel is only £1.19 a litre





Salty seadog said:


> £1.08 I've paid for diesel for the last 2 months.



Just filled up and it is now down to £1.04.7 for diesel and just below a quid for petrol.


----------



## Phaeton (21 May 2020)

We've used 1/2 a tank since around 15th March, only used that because the Click & Collect is 14 miles away, but we get to call around via wife's aunt who lives a few miles past to make sure she's doing okay.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2020)

Oh well, that's this year's crane harvest over and done with


----------



## woodbutcher (21 May 2020)

I'm sleepy, rode my bike earlier today ....hardly a soul around (oh yes it's ascension day) !
Did meet one guy on a knackered old bike , he was riding up the middle of the road without a care in the world.
l'm hiding in the house windows open , shutters closed , outside hardly a breath of wind, and it is around 30c . Dogs are all sleeping in the shade. Southern French summer is on its way , better get used to it pronto .


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

Lunch consumed. Sandwich with polish sausage and cheese, an orange, half an avocado and two 

Now off to go and pot on some tomato seedlings.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2020)

I've been out on my bike today, 60 miles, rode over to Rosliston.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Can't you just have a sandwich?



That appears to be the remaining option...


----------



## Kempstonian (21 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh well, that's this year's crane harvest over and done with
> View attachment 523875


Now they will bring in the even larger green crane to dismantle the red one no doubt.


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2020)

mybike said:


> You mean you don't have a competition to see who can get there first?



No we take it in turns


----------



## woodbutcher (21 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lunch consumed. Sandwich with polish sausage and cheese, an orange, half an avocado and two
> 
> Now off to go and pot on some tomato seedlings.


Making your curry again for this evening ......going to add fish maybe , if l can think how it could best be done


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Making your curry again for this evening ......going to add fish maybe , if l can think how it could best be done



Brill! Glad it's a recipe that's going to get some mileage chez Maison Woodbutcher.  Incidentally, that's what I'm also having. Just need to make some naan bread to go with it.

I would just lay the fish fillets on top of the curry, put the lid back on and let them steam gently, maybe basting with pan juices halfway through. If you leave the skin on, they're less likely to break up.

Or else, poach the fish in a separate pan in some vegetable stock and coconut milk (or creamed coconut) with a few curry leaves and a pinch of turmeric thrown in for good measure. Then serve the fish on the side and put the pan juices in the curry.


----------



## postman (21 May 2020)

Son update,he might not have the flat. Oh dear.


----------



## postman (21 May 2020)

We have just offered him a loan of first months rent to see if that can help.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 May 2020)

Went to farm butchers and got our meats for weekend BBQ. It’s hot out there


----------



## postman (21 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Went to farm butchers and got our meats for weekend BBQ. It’s hot out there




View: https://youtu.be/sPnayr6iSpY

COPY


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2020)

Weather as forecast, rain and then sunny which worked out quite well. Morning got needled by the practice nurse and afternoon out on trike.
Very clear cuckoo and clear sighting which is only the second time I have actually seen one. It followed me along the road for a bit which is something I have noticed in previous years.
Had my spotting scope out checking a track over Auliston Point at entrance to Loch Sunart which I will never now be able to do but accidentally got clear sight of a Sea Eagle over Morvern. This was not visible to the naked eye at that distance but clear enough using the scope.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh well, that's this year's crane harvest over and done with
> View attachment 523875



Was it a good year?

Can I get carbon free cranes as I feel that's important in these times?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now I've just burned lunch.
> 
> Seriously, I can burn _anything _when cooking.



So I decided it was time to clean up the neighbourhood. 

It's bad: There's a layer of burned pasta across the bottom of the pot. It's thick, so thick it couldn't add five plus four.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Was it a good year?
> 
> Can I get carbon free cranes as I feel that's important in these times?


Cranes are all over the place this year. London's going to be great when they finish building it....

Carbon free cranes? Steel is real, man!


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> So I decided it was time to clean up the neighbourhood.
> 
> It's bad: There's a layer of burned pasta across the bottom of the pot. It's thick, so thick it couldn't add five plus four.



Leave to soak overnight with water and soda crystals xxx


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

I have a nice  and a biskit


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Leave to soak overnight with water and soda crystals xxx


And maybe buy an oven thermometer. It'll save on your cleaning bill.


----------



## woodbutcher (21 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Brill! Glad it's a recipe that's going to get some mileage chez Maison Woodbutcher.  Incidentally, that's what I'm also having. Just need to make some naan bread to go with it.
> 
> I would just lay the fish fillets on top of the curry, put the lid back on and let them steam gently, maybe basting with pan juices halfway through. If you leave the skin on, they're less likely to break up.
> 
> Or else, poach the fish in a separate pan in some vegetable stock and coconut milk (or creamed coconut) with a few curry leaves and a pinch of turmeric thrown in for good measure. Then serve the fish on the side and put the pan juices in the curry.


Gotcha ! great idea to do them separately , l was just going to chuck em in and hope for the best but your method is much more exciting...and l have got some coconut milk. 
I am also addicted to the taste of tamarind and l make my own paste from the fruit so l will add a spoonful too the fish ,
my god l am getting hungry


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Leave to soak overnight with water and soda crystals xxx



I wonder what "soda crystals" is in German?


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> My brother's little lad is obsessed by the bin truck - he waits at the window every week to watch for the bin men, and they wave to him. It's his birthday soon, so I've ordered a bin truck with lights and sound, plus a set of 6 bins for him to 'collect'. He will be made up.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2020)

mybike said:


> Maybe what I need is a trike with steps at the back! Anyone else have the problem of being fine on the bike, once you're on?


Get a recumbent trike.


----------



## woodbutcher (21 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wonder what "soda crystals" is in German?


How about Kristall Soda ?


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 May 2020)

"Coffee"? asked my work colleague at an 'actual' meeting today.
"No thanks", I answered.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> How about Kristall Soda ?


Sodakristalle?


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Weather as forecast, rain and then sunny which worked out quite well. Morning got needled by the practice nurse and afternoon out on trike.
> Very clear cuckoo and clear sighting which is only the second time I have actually seen one. It followed me along the road for a bit which is something I have noticed in previous years.
> Had my spotting scope out checking a track over Auliston Point at entrance to Loch Sunart which I will never now be able to do but accidentally got clear sight of a Sea Eagle over Morvern. This was not visible to the naked eye at that distance but clear enough using the scope.


What scope have you got ?


----------



## raleighnut (21 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> How about Kristall Soda ?


I've seen her in an XXX Film.


----------



## dave r (21 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I've seen her in an XXX Film.



Emanuel?


----------



## postman (21 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 523921


On his birthday are you going to leave it outside next doors gate.


----------



## postman (21 May 2020)

Son is on the march. He has enquired about a roomier flat at Salford Quays same monthly rent.These modern flats look very nice. Kitchen and living area in one space.Seems the washing machine is in the hallway cupboard.The lad is trying.


----------



## woodbutcher (21 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> So I decided it was time to clean up the neighbourhood.
> 
> It's bad: There's a layer of burned pasta across the bottom of the pot. It's thick, so thick it couldn't add five plus four.


Is it "nein"


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> What scope have you got ?


Can’t remember it is out in the car. Not an expensive one. Somewhere about £40 or £50 I seem to remember. Will have a look perhaps tomorrow weather permitting. Very good tho’.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Is it "nein"



Sir, you win the internet tonight.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2020)

Space Station due over Hamtun in 4 minutes 👍🏼


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 May 2020)

Put a banana in one of my back pockets today as I was planning on 60+ miles and then took it on a tour of Cambridgeshire, as I totally forgot it was there.

It didn’t look that appetising when I finally retrieved it after getting home.

I was riding out towards Reynard’s neck of the woods for a change as I fancied a flat one, but didn’t see any shortish lumberjacks mooching about.


----------



## Phaeton (21 May 2020)

Another mounting block built, daughters friend saw the last one & wanted one.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Put a banana in one of my back pockets today as I was planning on 60+ miles and then took it on a tour of Cambridgeshire, as I totally forgot it was there.
> 
> It didn’t look that appetising when I finally retrieved it after getting home.
> 
> I was riding out towards Reynard’s neck of the woods for a change as I fancied a flat one, but didn’t see any shortish lumberjacks mooching about.



Hope you had a good 'un out there.  Hot though, and a fairly brisk breeze... If you used the section of NCN 11 northwest of Ely, you wouldn't have been far from Casa Reynard.

I haven't been lumberjacking as there were tomatoes and courgettes that wanted potting on.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hope you had a good 'un out there.  Hot though, and a fairly brisk breeze... If you used the section of NCN 11 northwest of Ely, you wouldn't have been far from Casa Reynard.
> 
> I haven't been lumberjacking as there were tomatoes and courgettes that wanted potting on.


Didn’t make it that far over. Had intended to go through Manea, but missed the turn. I may do a lot more riding out that way though, as the roads were flat and the traffic was light. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/3489357441


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Didn’t make it that far over. Had intended to go through Manea, but missed the turn. I may do a lot more riding out that way though, as the roads were flat and the traffic was light.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3489357441



Ah, you stayed on t'other side of the Hundred Foot.  To come over this side, you'd have to come via Welney or Mepal Bridge. Both have their plus sides.

The ride from Mepal to Ely cross country via Witcham, Coveney and West Fen is one of the more unusual ones around here as it *isn't* flat. But you get some seriously spectacular views across the fen, and of the cathedral.


----------



## Kryton521 (21 May 2020)

Well b*gger & blast! Only went and got the wrong frelling bearings!!! Apparently I got the ones meant for mtb...... Didn't say that on the web site??? So still not got the wheel fixed and suppliers are all out of stock of the, _actual,_ ones I need. Going to go to bed and cry!


----------



## Jenkins (21 May 2020)

So much for today's plans. The lure of the afternoon sunshine was too much and I ended up going out for a quick 50km ride in the heat, so the kitchen floor still needs doing.

This was folowed by a drive up to my sister's to pick up her bike (an old one of mine) for a bit of a service. The round trip of just over 40 miles was the furthest I've driven since a round trip to Norwich in early March and made it a total of only 250 miles driven since March 1st. For comparison I cycled 235 miles last week alone!


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2020)

Started the day in





Spent this evening around London 

















Where next!


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Started the day in
> View attachment 524015
> 
> Spent this evening around London
> ...


Mars?


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Mars?



Naaah, probably a drain full of stagnant water if he's fumbling around my neck of the woods in the dark...


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2020)

I won today's photo challenge with my train photo 

Now I need to decide on the topic for two days hence...


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2020)

Anyways, off to the Land of Nod for me...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Mars?


t'wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2020)

Still trying to find the ideal setting on the toaster.

Today will be busy: after work I'll have enough time to leg it back, get changed and ride to the station, then catch the train to visit Beautiful Wife and family...


----------



## EltonFrog (22 May 2020)

Good morning, the doggies have had their breakfast.
I have my tea. 
And technically it’s MFD! But it’ll have to wait 10 Days.


----------



## tyred (22 May 2020)

'Tis a bit stormy out.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 May 2020)

I just had scrambled eggs on toast ,eggs from son's 5 hens  
Day off... weather looks decidedly different but as my good lady is working from home I shall be out regardless


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> I just had scrambled eggs on toast ,eggs from son's 5 hens
> Day off... weather looks decidedly different but as my good lady is working from home I shall be out regardless


That’s a bit greedy. If you’ve had the eggs from five hens then it follows that you had a minimum of five eggs?


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2020)

Morning all


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2020)

Morning.
I'm tired ! There was an industrial dispute going on in the night between my head and my ears . My ears kept complaining that it hurt when my head was on its side . My head wouldn't fall asleep when I laid on my back . So for hours I kept rolling around .
Schrodie has come in and is sitting on my lap . I think it must mean that his favourite dirt bath must be muddy.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2020)

It wasn't a Partridge in a pear tree this morning but a Partridge on our patio !  I was a bit startled to see it so by the time I decided to get my camera it had gone for a stroll up the garden path .


----------



## woodbutcher (22 May 2020)

Looks like the day ahead will be one of minimal activity , no wind ,no clouds and 28c average temp. I might wash a car....or l might not


----------



## Salty seadog (22 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> That’s a bit greedy. If you’ve had the eggs from five hens then it follows that you had a minimum of five eggs?



That's the correct dose. 
I generally have five egg omelets. Bacon mushroom and cheese is a current favourite. 

*one omelet made with five eggs before anyone starts. *


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 May 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> That's the correct dose.
> I generally have five egg omelets. Bacon mushroom and cheese is a current favourite.
> 
> *one omelet made with five eggs before anyone starts. *


Does it have to be eggsactly five, or can you have more?


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> What scope have you got ?


It says on it Visionary M-12 and is 12 x 50. It also has 246ft @ 1000yds. Can't remember where I got it or how much I paid but it was on internet somewhere. I did try one which somebody else had before I bought and the optics seem really good for the price.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Looks like the day ahead will be one of minimal activity , no wind ,no clouds and 28c average temp. I might wash a car....or l might not


You are as decisive as Mike Nesmith about going down to Rio then ?


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> It says on it Visionary M-12 and is 12 x 50. It also has 246ft @ 1000yds. Can't remember where I got it or how much I paid but it was on internet somewhere. I did try one which somebody else had before I bought and the optics seem really good for the price.


Has it got an angled eyepiece or is the conventional type ? I prefer the conventional type as I find it easier to locate things .


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Has it got an angled eyepiece or is the conventional type ? I prefer the conventional type as I find it easier to locate things .


Not angled but completely straight. I will take a photo but not until I am on a different computer as the Mac book seems to have a mind of its own and can be a problem.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Not angled but completely straight. I will take a photo but not until I am on a different computer as the Mac book seems to have a mind of its own and can be a problem. It weighs 400 gm so is fairly heavy but compact.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Has it got an angled eyepiece or is the conventional type ? I prefer the conventional type as I find it easier to locate things .



Oh dear done it again. I seem to have replied to myself but if you scroll around you should find a picture.


----------



## carlosfandangus (22 May 2020)

Up for an hour or two, 2nd coffee, its sunny with a consistent 32 mph wind and gusts to 45, extra strong pegs required for the jeans I washed last night, will they stay on the line? should only take 25 mins to dry


----------



## mybike (22 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cranes are all over the place this year. London's going to be great when they finish building it....
> 
> Carbon free cranes? Steel is real, man!



That's what they said in the 1960s


----------



## mybike (22 May 2020)

Seems washing the car did the trick - it rained overnight, enough to put some in the barrel


----------



## raleighnut (22 May 2020)

oldwheels said:


> It says on it Visionary M-12 and is 12 x 50. It also has 246ft @ 1000yds. Can't remember where I got it or how much I paid but it was on internet somewhere. I did try one which somebody else had before I bought and the optics seem really good for the price.


The figure at 1.000yds is the 'field of view', also note 12x magnification is about all you can get away with 'hand held', any more than that and you need a tripod to avoid shake.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The figure at 1.000yds is the 'field of view', also note 12x magnification is about all you can get away with 'hand held', any more than that and you need a tripod to avoid shake.


I just posted that for the information. It is possible to put this model on a tripod if required but without it being angled it would involve a bit of contortion if used on it's own. It is probably supposed to be on top of the main scope so would be higher up. My main use is hand held and while it is heavy for the bike it is nice and compact. Anyway with all the gubbins I mostly carry it is not going to be noticed that much. It also fits nicely in the centre storage bit in the car.


----------



## carlosfandangus (22 May 2020)

Its that windy the ferries are cancelled today, maybe tomorrow too, borders are closed so its only freight that is departing/arriving and some essential workers


----------



## Jenkins (22 May 2020)

Morning all. The weather report from Suffolk is cloudy & breezy with the rain appearing to have fizzled out before it got here. First job this morning will be to empty the shed of my bikes so that I can work on my sister's one.

Before that, a second coffee may be called for 'though.


----------



## woodbutcher (22 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Does it have to be eggsactly five, or can you have more?





Illaveago said:


> You are as decisive as Mike Nesmith about going down to Rio then ?


A whimsical notion


----------



## Speicher (22 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Up for an hour or two, 2nd coffee, its sunny with a consistent 32 mph wind and gusts to 45, extra strong pegs required for the jeans I washed last night, will they stay on the line? should only take 25 mins to dry



The jeans might blow up the garden. 



How long will it take to fill in the resultant crater?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2020)

I just opened the window and the wind shut it again as soon as I'd sat down. I'm going to have to get up and open it again if I'm to get any of that abundance of fresh air.


----------



## carlosfandangus (22 May 2020)

Going to Tesco for essentials (beer and wine) have to get something for my athletes foot too, shouldn't be to many queuing in this wind.... I hope


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> A whimsical notion


Not the first guy to have that thought, you know.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKvVV5orMBM


----------



## Poacher (22 May 2020)

Following last night's strong winds, I found this lying on our driveway; no idea where it came from.
I took it as a sign.


----------



## carlosfandangus (22 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Going to Tesco for essentials (beer and wine) have to get something for my athletes foot too, shouldn't be to many queuing in this wind.... I hope


I was wrong!!!! queue was about 100 m long


----------



## carlosfandangus (22 May 2020)

just heard on the local radio station, winds are now gusting to 55 mph, I did follow a cyclist on my way to Tesco, I didn't overtake until he turned off, the wind meant he could only just stay in the lane!!


----------



## Phaeton (22 May 2020)

This is concerning I was hoping to go out later, but I can hear it howling outside, I may not go


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2020)

It's blowing a right hoolie here chez Casa Reynard. We never had any rain overnight either. But we did have a planned power cut this morning as they were doing some works down the drove.

I will have to go out later for some petrol, as the two cans I keep for the mower are empty. May as well fill up the car even though I've still got half a tank. Have barely used the car since the beginning of March.

And if I'm heading that way, I will pop into Tesco, grab some extra milk and cheese and see what's to be had in final reductions.

I prefer to go out in the evening as there are generally fewer people about.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Round"






I think this one will be appreciated around these parts...


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> *Still trying to find the ideal setting on the toaster.*
> 
> Today will be busy: after work I'll have enough time to leg it back, get changed and ride to the station, then catch the train to visit Beautiful Wife and family...


*3.5.*


----------



## fossyant (22 May 2020)

Blimey, it's windy.

Been out at lunch for a quick MTB ride. Crashed through half a tree - too late to stop (blind bend), so just went through it - don't try that on a road bike.

Loads of debris, and bits of branches falling down around you. Got home, pot with tomatoes in has been blown over, daughter's basketball back panel has been blown off, another pot is over, and a large cloche has been blown over the fence into the visitor parking spaces. Bit blowy !!


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I'm tired ! There was an industrial dispute going on in the night between my head and my ears . My ears kept complaining that it hurt when my head was on its side . My head wouldn't fall asleep when I laid on my back . So for hours I kept rolling around .
> Schrodie has come in and is sitting on my lap . I think it must mean that his favourite dirt bath must be muddy.


Did you try the opposite side to your back, or even sleeping sitting up?


----------



## woodbutcher (22 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Round"
> 
> View attachment 524115
> 
> ...


l hope it is ok to join in your "round" challenge ......do you know what this is ?


----------



## carlosfandangus (22 May 2020)

Please tell us


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The figure at 1.000yds is the 'field of view', also note 12x magnification is about all you can get away with 'hand held', any more than that and you need a tripod to avoid shake.


I managed to spot the International Space Station using my Optolyth 20-60 X 80 spotting scope hand held on full mag. Mind you it did wobble around a bit !


----------



## woodbutcher (22 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Please tell us


It's the underside of this.....and the Chinese characters signify who the maker was (l think). It is a calligraphers ink stone on which the ink powder was ground with water to the desired consistency .


----------



## Phaeton (22 May 2020)

I sent 2 emails today in hindsight would have been better deleted


----------



## carlosfandangus (22 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I sent 2 emails today in hindsight would have been better deleted


A previous manager of mine demanded that he proof read any emails I sent, too many upset recipients


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2020)

That's a nice round doodad @woodbutcher 

Our photography challenge is on the book of faces. If you want to join in, let me know.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2020)

Anyways, hi ho, hi ho, it's off for petrol I go...


----------



## gbb (22 May 2020)

Got a nagging feeling something I have forgotten at work today may kick me in the unmentionables, Testing film and packaging for a new line of grapes, I nodded in the production meeting when it was mentioned this morning...then forgot all about it. My boss tells me it's already been done a week ago...but I have a nagging feeling this is new packaging that arrived today...to pack tomorrow, when I'm at home and they might struggle.
Have to PM my colleague on FB, let him know I will come in if he struggles. It will prey on my mind now....


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 May 2020)

Pleased to report the hunt for bread flour has at last been successful! 
Tracked my quarry down in Sainsburys, where I even had a choice of brands.
Next mission, yeast.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> *3.5.*



Coincidentally. it takes almost 3.5 hours to travel to visit Beautiful Wife and family.

I'm in Stuttgart now.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2020)

Petrol purchased for both car and mower.

Didn't go to Tesco in the end as the queue was halfway round the carpark.  Usually the tumbleweed is blowing past at that time of an evening, which is why I go then. To avoid the queues, that is.

Fortunately nothing on my list is terribly pressing. It was more a case of "while I'm here I may as well..."


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Petrol purchased for both car and mower.
> 
> Didn't go to Tesco in the end as the queue was halfway round the carpark.  Usually the tumbleweed is blowing past at that time of an evening, which is why I go then. To avoid the queues, that is.
> 
> Fortunately nothing on my list is terribly pressing. It was more a case of "while I'm here I may as well..."


As I was going near Asda today, my wife asked me to call in to pick up a few things. The queue to get inside wrapped around *all four sides* of the building. I left and called in at the local Co-op on the way home: no queue, few customers inside and had everything we wanted.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> As I was going near Asda today, my wife asked me to call in to pick up a few things. The queue to get inside wrapped around *all four sides* of the building. I left and called in at the local Co-op on the way home: no queue, few customers inside and had everything we wanted.



Eeeeek! 

Ordinarily I could have done that on the way home, but the Co-op now shuts at 6pm rather than 10pm...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2020)

I went to Aldi today, the second nearest, because the nearest one is a little cramped and had a queue outside. No queue and they had callers... not callers, telephone... capers.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eeeeek!
> 
> Ordinarily I could have done that on the way home, but the Co-op now shuts at 6pm rather than 10pm...


I put the queue size down to the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I put the queue size down to the bank holiday weekend.



I think you're right. I'd forgotten about that. 

To quote Babylon 5, "We are on a space station Ambassador. One day is very much like another."


----------



## postman (22 May 2020)

One is in Edinburgh.cleaning a student flat.the shower room was grotty oh my word.daughter finished up here.no job so home till she finds one.cleaned the kitchen also.busy day tomorrow.got to leave the flat as we found it.it was a shi h when she took over .we cleaned it then.it wants ripping out and .gutting.it seems it's up for rent again.I would not touch it with charge pole.anyway home very late Saturday.just had a double 12 year old Glenfiddich.very nice.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> As I was going near Asda today, my wife asked me to call in to pick up a few things. The queue to get inside wrapped around *all four sides* of the building. I left and called in at the local Co-op on the way home: no queue, few customers inside and had everything we wanted.



I was trying to think of any reason, any at all, to queue to get into an Asda.

Then I realised that I haven't been in an Asda for at least a decade, probably much longer.


----------



## gbb (22 May 2020)

I was working on a hydraulic dock leveller today. Ive washed my hands several times since, changed clothes, had a bath...and around 10 hours later, I can still smell hydraulic oil on me. The stuff stinks.


----------



## mybike (22 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Space Station due over Hamtun in 4 minutes 👍🏼



Just saw it tonight. Been wanting to see it for ages.


----------



## Maverick Goose (22 May 2020)

I haven't been inside a supermarket since April 15th.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2020)

They've upped the limit on contactless payment this week. Up by 50%


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2020)

Right, Land of Nod for me...


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, Land of Nod for me...


Sithi


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> They've upped the limit on contactless payment this week. Up by 50%


I thought they'd done that about a month ago. Or have they added another 50% on top of that?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2020)

Anyhow, good morning all. Laundry underway, tea poured, still breezy outside but not as strong as yesterday.


----------



## postman (23 May 2020)

It is stupid o'clock.had a terrible sleep in a sleeping bag.on a scrappy student bed.the more I look at this flat.the bigger shi hol it looks.what a dump.how my lovely daughter has lived here have no idea.landlords a disgrace seems Mrs p did not like it from day one two years ago.anyway final hours today.still loads of cleaning then a van and a car to load up.Then away.I have been awake since 5-30.wide awake.going to be knackered by tonight.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2020)

Morning all.


----------



## raleighnut (23 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Morning all.


Morning.


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2020)

Rise and shine
A nice early morning turbo session going down here. 
No work for three days apart from household tasks 
Garden looks windswept


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2020)

Morning.
Sunny out with a clear blue sky. It looks a bit blowy by the way the trees are waving .
About to drink my .


----------



## Kryton521 (23 May 2020)

Been up for several hours  Winds howling again! Had my coffee. Read the news, [web site.] not impressed, pretty much full stop. THink I'll go back to bed and see if that doesn't "re-boot" the day?


----------



## woodbutcher (23 May 2020)

What is it about dogs and cats, why do dogs want to tear cats apart and more specifically why does my English pointer hate them so much that he stands at the bottom of a tree frantically barking at a cat up said tree, knowing full well that l don't appreciate being woken up at silly o'clock this morning and that l will be giving him a severe boll+++ing when l catch him ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Been up for several hours  Winds howling again! Had my coffee. Read the news, [web site.] not impressed, pretty much full stop. THink I'll go back to bed and see if that doesn't "re-boot" the day?


Rebooting the day seems like the most sensible thing to do. I may try the same.


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> What is it about dogs and cats, why do dogs want to tear cats apart and more specifically why does my English pointer hate them so much that he stands at the bottom of a tree frantically barking at a cat up said tree, knowing full well that l don't appreciate being woken up at silly o'clock this morning and that l will be giving him a severe boll+++ing when l catch him ?


My neighbours Greyhound loves playing with our cat . They meet at the fence and he rushes forward and he bops her with his paw . She gets so excited that she does a lap of the garden before returning . She dropped her soft toy next to Schrodie the other day for him to throw it for her !


----------



## woodbutcher (23 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My neighbours Greyhound loves playing with our cat . They meet at the fence and he rushes forward and he bops her with his paw . She gets so excited that she does a lap of the garden before returning . She dropped her soft toy next to Schrodie the other day for him to throw it for her !


Your neighbours Greyhound could give my Pointer a few "pointers" in good behaviour


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 May 2020)

Sunny windy ..baby starlings are the devil's spawn who'd be a mummy staring


----------



## woodbutcher (23 May 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Sunny windy ..baby starlings are the devil's spawn who'd be a mummy staring


Mrs. devil


----------



## woodbutcher (23 May 2020)

Just hatched a cunning plan , how about l post you a feral cat to deal with the spawn of the devil birds ? Thereby "killing two birds with one stone" ...you get to waste the starlings and l get rid of a dogs obsession


----------



## carlosfandangus (23 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> What is it about dogs and cats, why do dogs want to tear cats apart and more specifically why does my English pointer hate them so much that he stands at the bottom of a tree frantically barking at a cat up said tree, knowing full well that l don't appreciate being woken up at silly o'clock this morning and that l will be giving him a severe boll+++ing when l catch him ?


My Springer needs to be on a lead until we get to the park, she knows where all the cats live and even tries to get through the cat flaps to get them, she also tries to climb trees if she finds/runs one up a tree, the Labrador.... just doesn't need to expend the energy, to busy marking her territory teaspoon full at a time


----------



## Jenkins (23 May 2020)

Morning all. First coffee downed while sitting in bed watching the line of trees the other side of the rail line bending in the very strong breeze. Seems like a good day to catch up with the things I should have been doing earlier in the week such as mopping the kitchen floor and the ironing.

I guess it must be the weekend as there's different presenters on the radio.


----------



## Levo-Lon (23 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Just hatched a cunning plan , how about l post you a feral cat to deal with the spawn of the devil birds ? Thereby "killing two birds with one stone" ...you get to waste the starlings and l get rid of a dogs obsession




Just kill the cat and save postage
Next doors 3 bastid cats are working their way through em so you'll be wasting your time


----------



## carlosfandangus (23 May 2020)

Good morning @Jenkins, 3rd coffee... going to make it now, wind is still howling and ferry's have been canceled again, glad I went to Tesco yesterday, today they will be fighting in the isles for the last loaf of bread!!


----------



## Jenkins (23 May 2020)

And don't forget the pre-public holiday panic buying - or is this public holiday where everybody spend the day queuing to go shopping? I've lost track at the moment


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 May 2020)

Just settled down with a coffee to listen to Test Match Special.

The’re repeating live commentaries from England’s matches in last year’s World Cup tournament.

My wife thinks I’m mad listening to live cricket commentary when I know what’s going to happen.

Philistine.


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> What is it about dogs and cats, why do dogs want to tear cats apart and more specifically why does my English pointer hate them so much that he stands at the bottom of a tree frantically barking at a cat up said tree, knowing full well that l don't appreciate being woken up at silly o'clock this morning and that l will be giving him a severe boll+++ing when l catch him ?


Surely you've seen:

View: https://youtu.be/BN1f3AfoKX4?t=62


----------



## carlosfandangus (23 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Just settled down with a coffee to listen to Test Match Special.
> 
> The’re repeating live commentaries from England’s matches in last year’s World Cup tournament.
> 
> ...



Just like watching a film again..... you hope the good guy doesn't die this time


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2020)

Blimey, bidding on the kids Ridgeback has ramped up. Over £70 with 5 hours left. Offered it to someone for £30. More fool them.


----------



## woodbutcher (23 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Surely you've seen:
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/BN1f3AfoKX4?t=62



Just watched it....spot on


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 May 2020)

I'm just about to have two boiled eggs that have a best before 21st of April date.

Meaning i've boiled them just now,not i boiled them a month ago.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2020)

Just back from a local ride to drop a GWS card through a mate's letterbox. He had a bad Off recently. Bl**dy wander leads...


----------



## carlosfandangus (23 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm just about to have two boiled eggs that have a best before 21st of April date.
> 
> Meaning i've boiled them just now,not i boiled them a month ago.


Many years ago, my daughter explained " I really like those crunchy eggs" she had eaten, for the first time on her own 2 soft boiled eggs....... the lot, shells and all!!!!


----------



## carlosfandangus (23 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Just back from a local ride to drop a GWS card through a mate's letterbox. He had a bad Off recently. Bl**dy wander leads...


They are so annoying and dangerous, no control over the dog at all, I hope your mate wasn't to badly hurt


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> They are so annoying and dangerous, no control over the dog at all, I hope your mate wasn't to badly hurt


Fractured skull, collar bone and several fingers. He woke up in hospital not remembering what happened. A friend he was riding with was a short distance behind him. Paramedics arrived and they were going to get the air ambulance but he was driven to hospital. 
I hate those leads!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> Blimey, bidding on the kids Ridgeback has ramped up. Over £70 with 5 hours left. Offered it to someone for £30. More fool them.


Put a Fred Perry clothing item on fleabay and watch them bid like crazy! I saw some FP shorts the other day going for a starting price of £7.50. I bid £12,which i thought was a fair price for a near as new,but still second hand item.They eventually sold for 40 quid!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 May 2020)

The boiled eggs were ok,but the wholemeal toast was a problem. It makes me sneeze like mad,as the tiny 'roughage' bits get up my nose.


----------



## carlosfandangus (23 May 2020)

You had supposed to dip the toast in the egg, not your nose


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> You had supposed to dip the toast in the egg, not your nose


As usual i way over boiled the eggs. You'd be lucky to knock a nail into them,never mind dip bread!


----------



## Phaeton (23 May 2020)

The wind was evil out there today, glad I went out on the ebike


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Surely you've seen:
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/BN1f3AfoKX4?t=62



Like one of the old Warner Brothers cartoons, in live action. Redbone hounds seem to have problems with cats as well as English Springer Spaniels.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 May 2020)

My veg delivery just arrived!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 May 2020)

Due to get warm here over the weekend. Our Memorial Day. We started observing that after our Civil War. It started as Decoration Day on May 5 in 1868, and has moved as the years have passed, for various reasons. John A Logan, a Union General from the area where I went to Uni, started the practice as president of the G.A.R., or Grand Army of the Republic, a Union Veterans organization.(As opposed o the U.C.V. or United Conf***erate Veterans) National Holiday, so i and the other drivers, even though we are not driving, get the day off. On a regular year, I would travel 40 miles or so, and put some peonies on my fathers' grave from his mothers' ancestors plants, but they have not bloomed yet, and I shouldn't travel that far with this all going on.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2020)

Very, very blustery here chez Casa Reynard. Had some storm clouds whizzing over but no rain.

Have meatballs and tomato sauce simmering away in the crock pot. Will have that Belgian style for supper with chips and a chicory salad.

And lunch would be a really good idea now. I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2020)

The theme in today's photography challenge is "Grass"







No, not *that* kind of grass...  But I did have fun with a long lens, tripod, slow shutter speed and flash.


----------



## Jenkins (23 May 2020)

There's real, actual rain here at the moment! OK it's more of a passing shower, but it's the first rain since the start of May.

And to continue the exciting news, I had to open a new bag of sugar to go with my Weetabix this morning. I don't use much as the previous 1kg bag lasted for over 5 months.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 May 2020)

We've had more actual rain here in Penrith as well🌧...well it is the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Ripple (23 May 2020)

Caught a colleague drinking alcohol at work. He's been sent home. I doubt if anything will be done (though it's gross misconduct) because he's been drinking at work for months, other colleagues complained countless times and management don't care. "He's a nice guy" and case closed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2020)

First bit of real rain for all of 15 minutes happened as I was out on the bike. Sheltered under a railway bridge and survived unscathed. The roads became all soapy, with a lather similar to the kind you get at car washes. They must have been spraying the roads with some kind of detergent.


----------



## mybike (23 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Its that windy the ferries are cancelled today, maybe tomorrow too, borders are closed so its only freight that is departing/arriving and some essential workers



I was watching a guy cutting down a scots pine yesterday, 'twas swaying a bit. On one of my walks I commented to his mate on the ground that he appeared to be, shall we say, crazy. He wholeheartedly agreed. Just before I left he was swinging from one side of the tree to the other!


----------



## EltonFrog (23 May 2020)

arternoon, just ‘avin’ a cuppa Rosie Lea.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2020)

That's a really cool mug @EltonFrog 

Me likey.


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2020)

Had a cheeky flipper asking if I'd take £100 for my fixed gear, I'd told him last week what I was looking for. Bidding going well on the Ridgeback.


----------



## mybike (23 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> What is it about dogs and cats, why do dogs want to tear cats apart and more specifically why does my English pointer hate them so much that he stands at the bottom of a tree frantically barking at a cat up said tree, knowing full well that l don't appreciate being woken up at silly o'clock this morning and that l will be giving him a severe boll+++ing when l catch him ?



They don't want to tear them apart, they just want to play. Cat's simply don't understand.



IaninSheffield said:


> Surely you've seen:
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/BN1f3AfoKX4?t=62




Like I said.


----------



## mybike (23 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Good morning @Jenkins, 3rd coffee... going to make it now, wind is still howling and ferry's have been canceled again, glad I went to Tesco yesterday, today they will be fighting in the isles for the last loaf of bread!!



That's globalisation for you.


----------



## mybike (23 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Due to get warm here over the weekend. Our Memorial Day. We started observing that after our Civil War. It started as Decoration Day on May 5 in 1868, and has moved as the years have passed, for various reasons. John A Logan, a Union General from the area where I went to Uni, started the practice as president of the G.A.R., or Grand Army of the Republic, a Union Veterans organization.(As opposed o the U.C.V. or United Conf***erate Veterans) National Holiday, so i and the other drivers, even though we are not driving, get the day off. On a regular year, I would travel 40 miles or so, and put some peonies on my fathers' grave from his mothers' ancestors plants, but they have not bloomed yet, and I shouldn't travel that far with this all going on.



Our peonies have pretty much lost their petals to the wind.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> I doubt you'll notice any difference.



Actually I do think the derailleur is running smoother with the new wheels. Quieter at least.


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2020)

The Ridgeback went for £122 and my fixie for my reserve of £200, so that's a fair bit of garage space. Tag a long next.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> The Ridgeback went for £122 and my fixie for my reserve of £200, so that's a fair bit of garage space. Tag a long next.



And some readies to spend on... Hmm...


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2020)

I need to go and turn some potatoes into chips in a little while.

Have resurrected my deep fat fryer as the idea of using the local chippies (any of them) doesn't particularly appeal. Drove past a couple last night and no one seemed to be socially distancing in the queues at all.


----------



## carlosfandangus (23 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I need to go and turn some potatoes into chips in a little while.
> 
> Have resurrected my deep fat fryer as the idea of using the local chippies (any of them) doesn't particularly appeal. Drove past a couple last night and no one seemed to be socially distancing in the queues at all.


Just switched mine off, prawn crackers fried and girls are sitting down to crispy duck and some dim sum, youngest wont touch the dim sum as they look like....... Brains
Back on later to cook some chips to go with our burgers (Mrs)


----------



## carlosfandangus (23 May 2020)

Must change the oil tomorrow, my least favorite job, washing all the associated parts in the garage sink ( that's where the fryer lives, in the garage)


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> And some readies to spend on... Hmm...



It's going in a tin, then we can have a nice weekend away - in a few years, when we are allowed to.


----------



## carlosfandangus (23 May 2020)

Hide the tin well, it may end up like a time capsule, well done on your sales


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Hide the tin well, it may end up like a time capsule, well done on your sales


I've no idea what the inflation forecast is going to be. Bikes look to be a very good investment right now....


----------



## carlosfandangus (23 May 2020)

Don't put ideas in @fossyant 's head


----------



## woodbutcher (23 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I need to go and turn some potatoes into chips in a little while.
> 
> Have resurrected my deep fat fryer as the idea of using the local chippies (any of them) doesn't particularly appeal. Drove past a couple last night and no one seemed to be socially distancing in the queues at all.


Can l give a plug for an air fryer . we have a Tefal "Actifry" which will "fry" up to 1 kg of potato chips at a go !
And thats on one TEASPOON of sunflower oil. 'course you can fry other stuff like chicken , fish etc, and when you get used to operating method it is pretty damn good !


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Can l give a plug for an air fryer . we have a Tefal "Actifry" which will "fry" up to 1 kg of potato chips at a go !
> And thats on one TEASPOON of sunflower oil. 'course you can fry other stuff like chicken , fish etc, and when you get used to operating method it is pretty damn good !



I've thought about one of those on a number of occasions, but realised I simply wouldn't use it enough. 

I usually do home made oven chips / spicy wedges, or nip to the village chippy if I'm feeling lazy, but right now, trotting off to the chippy is right out and I fancy proper chips. 

Anyways, off to the kitchen I go...


----------



## woodbutcher (23 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've thought about one of those on a number of occasions, but realised I simply wouldn't use it enough.
> 
> I usually do home made oven chips / spicy wedges, or nip to the village chippy if I'm feeling lazy, but right now, trotting off to the chippy is right out and I fancy proper chips.
> 
> Anyways, off to the kitchen I go...


Thats ok 'cos you live in UK ...there ain't no village chippy in darkest Midi-Pyrénées but l couldn't give a damn !


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Thats ok 'cos you live in UK ...there ain't no village chippy in darkest Midi-Pyrénées but l couldn't give a damn !



Actually, I might only go twice a year, maybe three times tops.  They're expensive, and, if I were brutally honest, not that good.

But they get a lot of trade because we're so far out into the boonies.

And besides, I fry my chips in beef dripping.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've thought about one of those on a number of occasions, but realised I simply wouldn't use it enough.
> 
> I usually do home made oven chips / spicy wedges, or nip to the village chippy if I'm feeling lazy, but right now, trotting off to the chippy is right out and I fancy proper chips.
> 
> Anyways, off to the kitchen I go...


Spicy wedges tonight for me, along with roasted red onions and a Cranston's Cumberland sausage (and some Fell Brewery Mosaic).


----------



## EltonFrog (23 May 2020)

We bought far too much Chinese takeaway yesterday, so we had the rest today.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2020)

Well, I have enough for tomorrow as well. 

Used sausages for meatballs - just snipped each sausage into three, tomato sauce with LOTS of garlic, still have some shredded chicory. All I need to do is fry the blanched chips till they crisp up.


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Thats ok 'cos you live in UK ...there ain't no village chippy in darkest Midi-Pyrénées but l couldn't give a damn !


A golden opportunity to convert that spare room into a chip shop ! Be the envy of the village in being the first person to have one !


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Actually, I might only go twice a year, maybe three times tops.  They're expensive, and, if I were brutally honest, not that good.
> 
> But they get a lot of trade because we're so far out into the boonies.
> 
> And besides, I fry my chips in beef dripping.


Sorry have to disagree with you there about chips in beef dripping. I tried Hairy Pramsdens once and they had me continually burping afterwards with a beefy taste .


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2020)

Morning .
I'm rushing around like a mad thing here !
I wish there wasn't so much fake news on the net ! 
I think I'll go and make another .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2020)

Good morning, one and all. My phone had gone into battery saving mode so I'm charging it up.


----------



## dave r (24 May 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2020)

I was just listening to a bit of an item on the TV . 2 peeps were discussing shops having old stock and possibly having to discount it so that they could get some new fashions in .One of the peeps said that how a new dress lifts their spirits. I was just thinking that you don't see Monty Don turning up on Gardeners World with a new wheelbarrow or wearing new wellies !
Each to their own I suppose !


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> We bought far too much Chinese takeaway yesterday, so we had the rest today.


Same here 

Anyway morning all
Getting an hour on the turbo trainer with a cuppa another nice start to the day here. 
Can't believe how much fresh growth our Christmas tree has at the moment


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2020)

Good morning. 

Getting ready to go back to Freiburg. I'm trying an early train this time in the hope of missing the rush. Unfortunately that means leaving here at 11:30ish


----------



## Phaeton (24 May 2020)

It's trying to start raining here which is disappointing, still a far bit of wind, but not quite as bad as yesterday


----------



## EltonFrog (24 May 2020)

Poached eggs, on avocado and toast for breakfast this morning with orange juice, then coffee, if you’re interested.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2020)

I've realised I'll be making my last train connection mid-afternoon at Offenburg, which is about 50k from my apartment and connected to my village by one of the Rhine cycleways.

I'm debating the wisdom of dropping the last connection and cycling up the valley.

Only problem is that my map doesn't cover most of the route...


----------



## Phaeton (24 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Only problem is that my map doesn't cover most of the route...


But any cyclist can always find their way home 

On a more trivial note, I've had to have a 2nd coffee the 1st was just not enough


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Poached eggs, on avocado and toast for breakfast this morning with orange juice, then coffee, if you’re interested.


Scrambled for me and a couple of rashers, please.


----------



## postman (24 May 2020)

Left that ruddy flat sparkling.What a job. Anyway left Edinburgh at 19-30 last night a home Leeds 23-10 . How about that.Miles and miles of motorway without a car lorry or whatever. Now my back and hip ache and my ankle is also in a bit of trouble,why you ask ,staircases hard stone Edinburgh staircases.Up and down up and down she was the top floor it seems the building is a 140 years old.So no service lifts ha ha.Carried everything out by hand. Did i tell you i slept very well last night.Anyway in about half a hour the rental van is coming with the final household stuff,which is going in the conservatory, the one which looks lovely at the moment,,but by 11-00 it will be full of stuff ,for months i think. It is great to have daughter home.


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2020)

I've just seen my first young Goldfinch !


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2020)

My stomach is very gurgly.. 
MrsPete is giving me sideways glances at the sluice noises it's making


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've just seen my first young Goldfinch !


It's almost rare to not hear them here - they're all over the place. Lovely birds.


----------



## carlosfandangus (24 May 2020)

Good morning all, 2nd coffee on the go, just let the rabbits out and marveled at our Christmas tree, 8 years ago it was 2 ft tall in a pot, I planted it in the tree border from the back of the house to the park, its now about 30 ft tall, too tall to put a star on !!!!.


biggs682 said:


> Can't believe how much fresh growth our Christmas tree has at the moment


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Good morning all, 2nd coffee on the go, just let the rabbits out and marveled at our Christmas tree, 8 years ago it was 2 ft tall in a pot, I planted it in the tree border from the back of the house to the park, its now about 30 ft tall, too tall to put a star on !!!!.



Our has been in the garden about 5 years and is about 6ft tall but has only really started growing in the last couple


----------



## carlosfandangus (24 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Our has been in the garden about 5 years and is about 6ft tall but has only really started growing in the last couple


Ours has gone through a real growth spurt the last 2 years, since I cut back the neigbours laurel hedge and an overhanging oak, the extra sun has meant it has shot up, lots of new bright green growth on it, I used to put a string of solar lights on it in winter, its too big now


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Thats ok 'cos you live in UK ...there ain't no village chippy in darkest Midi-Pyrénées but l couldn't give a damn !


Air fryer grants fast-food independence.


----------



## Kempstonian (24 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've just seen my first young Goldfinch !


I have three in my garden at the moment - 2 on the niger feeder and one looking like it wants to join them


----------



## EltonFrog (24 May 2020)

I’m making crumpets again.


----------



## Kempstonian (24 May 2020)

I made a gooseberry, apple and sultana crumble last night. With cinnamon. Its nice


----------



## mybike (24 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've thought about one of those on a number of occasions, but realised I simply wouldn't use it enough.
> 
> I usually do home made oven chips / spicy wedges, or nip to the village chippy if I'm feeling lazy, but right now, trotting off to the chippy is right out and I fancy proper chips.
> 
> Anyways, off to the kitchen I go...



I use ours like a mini fan assisted oven.


----------



## mybike (24 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Get a recumbent trike.



I'd have trouble getting up off that!


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2020)

Anyways, just general bimbling around this morning doing stuff.

I am about to trot off to Tesco and see if I can't get the bits that I wanted on Friday.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2020)

Today's theme for the photography challenge is "Three"







Three cake slice thingies. Am right out of cake though...


----------



## dave r (24 May 2020)

I've done the ironing this morning, watched a film on my tablet while I did it.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry have to disagree with you there about chips in beef dripping. I tried Hairy Pramsdens once and they had me continually burping afterwards with a beefy taste .



Eh, the old home made versus takeaway thing... 

I got taught how to make chips by an elderly Belgian lady who was a family friend. She'd been in service as a cook in the 1930s and her chips were just the bees knees.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2020)

Anyways, time to toddle off... BBL8r...


----------



## carlosfandangus (24 May 2020)

Lovely and sunny out, still very windy, bed stripped and just waiting for the washer to finish, out on the line soon


----------



## postman (24 May 2020)

oh this moving lark is easy.Now the van has gone,we have boxes and bags all over downstairs.What can i do, i asked. Keep out of the way.  Yes .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2020)

I just wandered up to the Southbank and then let the wind blow me back home. I may go for my siesta now.


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 May 2020)

postman said:


> Left that ruddy flat sparkling.What a job. Anyway left Edinburgh at 19-30 last night a home Leeds 23-10 . How about that.Miles and miles of motorway without a car lorry or whatever. Now my back and hip ache and my ankle is also in a bit of trouble,why you ask ,staircases hard stone Edinburgh staircases.Up and down up and down she was the top floor it seems the building is a 140 years old.So no service lifts ha ha.Carried everything out by hand. Did i tell you i slept very well last night.Anyway in about half a hour the rental van is coming with the final household stuff,which is going in the conservatory, the one which looks lovely at the moment,,but by 11-00 it will be full of stuff ,for months i think. It is great to have daughter home.


Chapeau! to you Sir


----------



## woodbutcher (24 May 2020)

Beef dripping ....you have activated a Time Machine and taken me back to my childhood 


Reynard said:


> Eh, the old home made versus takeaway thing...
> 
> I got taught how to make chips by an elderly Belgian lady who was a family friend. She'd been in service as a cook in the 1930s and her chips were just the bees knees.


 Chips especially with a side order of mayo. Blindfold me and ask me which country l am in ? No hesitation Belgium...masters of the art !


----------



## carlosfandangus (24 May 2020)

2 minutes then the quilt cover can go on the line to dry..... oh what a life I lead at the moment


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Beef dripping ....you have activated a Time Machine and taken me back to my childhood
> Chips especially with a side order of mayo. Blindfold me and ask me which country l am in ? No hesitation Belgium...masters of the art !



Heh, well I *am* half Belgian. 

It's not just the frieten-mayonnaise, but the chocolate, the cheeses, the charcuterie, sausages, waffles and those poncy little decorated cake things you see in the brood en banketbakkerij... 

P.S. M'mother hails from Ghent but lived on the coast until she moved to the UK.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2020)

Tesco was a bust. Queue was much the same as Friday night with loads of families and definite breaks in social distancing,

Thanks but no thanks...

In that case, I need to get a batch of bread dough going.


----------



## postman (24 May 2020)

Well i told you this moving lark was easy. Well it just got even better. Tonight we are going to crack open a bottle of fizzy,prosecco or something,well that led me to go to the off license. I am now the proud owner of four cans of Budweiser can't say i have had this before, got to celebrate daughter coming home,she and Mrs P are having a right clear out of things,i have nailed the dining room door shut,i'm not taking any chances.


----------



## woodbutcher (24 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Heh, well I *am* half Belgian.
> 
> It's not just the frieten-mayonnaise, but the chocolate, the cheeses, the charcuterie, sausages, waffles and those poncy little decorated cake things you see in the brood en banketbakkerij...
> 
> P.S. M'mother hails from Ghent but lived on the coast until she moved to the UK.


Ahh ! now l get the picture . In another life l had a lot of Belgian customers and l have spent many hours eating and drinking in their most convivial company ! Mind you , and this is not the place to go into any details, some of my Belgian business "compadres" had "interesting" intentions and backgrounds. No criticism inferred , l have fond memories of them all  !


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2020)

What worms did they use before they invented the worm Consensus? . It seems to get everywhere these days.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

mybike said:


> I'd have trouble getting up off that!


You can just throw a blanket over yourself and fall asleep on it.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2020)

Well, the bread dough is made and is slowly getting on with itself.

Have gone for 2 parts atta flour to one part white bread flour at 70% hydration, with some malted flaked wheat and a dollop of honey thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Ahh ! now l get the picture . In another life l had a lot of Belgian customers and l have spent many hours eating and drinking in their most convivial company ! Mind you , and this is not the place to go into any details, some of my Belgian business "compadres" had "interesting" intentions and backgrounds. No criticism inferred , l have fond memories of them all  !



Belgian hospitality (especially in the Flanders) is epic. 

The only thing the Belgians don't do terribly well is a decent cup of tea. Which is a problem, since, like most dwellers here in Albion, I drink tea by the gallon.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2020)

Had to put the bread dough in the fridge to slow it down. The thing was in danger of going into orbit!


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Belgian hospitality (especially in the Flanders) is epic.
> 
> The only thing the Belgians don't do terribly well is a decent cup of tea. Which is a problem, since, like most dwellers here in Albion,* I drink tea by the gallon.*


Beginner


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2020)

I got off at Lahr-im-Schwarzwald and cycled the last 30k. Very nice it was too...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2020)

I went red stickering on Friday and got some bacon. Lidl has a "Buy it or we chuck it" shelf, and I'll only get meat if it's there.

Now I'm having a BLT for the first time in years.


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eh, the old home made versus takeaway thing...
> 
> I got taught how to make chips by an elderly Belgian lady who was a family friend. She'd been in service as a cook in the 1930s and her chips were just the bees knees.


My mum and dad were in service . I think my dad was a butler up in Derbyshire at one time . He was quite young at the time but if you think about it quite a lot of men had been wiped out by the 1st WW.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eh, the old home made versus takeaway thing...
> 
> I got taught how to make chips by an elderly Belgian lady who was a family friend. She'd been in service as a cook in the 1930s and her chips were just the bees knees.


I’ve always wondered. What’s so good about bees knees?


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I went red stickering on Friday and got some bacon. Lidl has a "Buy it or we chuck it" shelf, *and I'll only get meat if it's there.*
> 
> Now I'm having a BLT for the first time in years.


If it's not there, you can't buy it!


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve always wondered. What’s so good about bees knees?


I think they are hairy !


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Beginner



Yes, but I *am* half your size...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 May 2020)

I can understand the expression “The dogs danglies” as on some models of dogs they stand out. Hence “outstanding”.

But the bees knees? They’re not particularly knobbly as far as I’m aware.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve always wondered. What’s so good about bees knees?



They're crunchy.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I can understand the expression “The dogs danglies” as on some models of dogs they stand out. Hence “outstanding”.
> 
> But the bees knees? They’re not particularly knobbly as far as I’m aware.



I dunno... But the meaning is essentially the same...


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I dunno... But the meaning is essentially the same...


But does the dog use them for carrying anything though?


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2020)

Anyways, time to feed the cats and then time to feed me...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 May 2020)

I’ve always been a San Miguel man after a hard ride - it just seems to take the edge off a good thirst.

However, lately I’ve been feeling the love for Adnams’ Ghost Ship.

I think it could be my new post-ride recovery drink.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve always been a San Miguel man after a hard ride - it just seems to take the edge off a good thirst.
> 
> *However, lately I’ve been feeling the love for Adnams’ Ghost Ship.*
> 
> I think it could be my new post-ride recovery drink.


How long have you had that hum, in relation to your "love for Adnam's Ghost Ship"?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> If it's not there, you can't buy it!



Unless it's Pork Futures...


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Unless it's Pork Futures...


Trading Places


----------



## Phaeton (24 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Trading Places


Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Jamie Lee Curtis


Daisy, Bo & Luke


----------



## Phaeton (24 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Daisy, Bo & Luke


General Lee


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> General Lee


Golden Eagle


----------



## EltonFrog (24 May 2020)

I’ve just had some Carr’s Water Biscuits with butter and blackberry jam. Oh and tea.


----------



## woodbutcher (24 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Belgian hospitality (especially in the Flanders) is epic.
> 
> The only thing the Belgians don't do terribly well is a decent cup of tea. Which is a problem, since, like most dwellers here in Albion, I drink tea by the gallon.


Yes but it is a bit weird with all that milk and heaven forbid , bloody sugar eeeugh !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2020)

We've had banks of cloud for the last 2 sunsets. It was clear again tonight but the sun overshot the London eye bullseye. Oh well, next chance will be when it's on its way back.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve always wondered. What’s so good about bees knees?


They just fly off the plate.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve just had some Carr’s Water Biscuits with butter and blackberry jam. Oh and tea.



What are "Carr's Water Biscuits"? The name is anything but appetising.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2020)

I just found this video about the boats made at the Reha workshop I work in. It's fairly self-explanatory despite being in German.

My workshop deals with the boat making up until the stamp in the video, and the sails:



The work is done by people with a long-term psychological disability, and/or learning disability.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> What are "Carr's Water Biscuits"? The name is anything but appetising.


They are like Jacobs crackers but round and thinner.


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2020)

My wife and I were up the top of the garden watering some plants when all of a sudden some brambles started twitching . The rustling got louder and then a frog leapt out followed by 2 Hedgehogs. The hedgehogs continued to wander around in our plants close together as if one was towing the other. They ended up disappearing into nextdoor garden .


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Yes but it is a bit weird with all that milk and heaven forbid , bloody sugar eeeugh !



I don't put sugar in my tea. And only a sploosh of milk rather than a deluge.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2020)

The sun's escaped for now but the moon's just given me an idea....


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2020)

That's a lovely photo @deptfordmarmoset


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My wife and I were up the top of the garden watering some plants when all of a sudden some brambles started twitching . The rustling got louder and then a frog leapt out followed by 2 Hedgehogs. The hedgehogs continued to wander around in our plants close together as if one was towing the other. They ended up disappearing into nextdoor garden .


Where'd the frog go?
Other than it hopped it as fast as possible.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I don't put sugar in my tea. And only a sploosh of milk rather than a deluge.


I remember a French woman who translated the French ''une nuage de lait'' into English. Apparently, the people serving her had never heard of a cloud of milk.


----------



## Kempstonian (24 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We've had banks of cloud for the last 2 sunsets. It was clear again tonight but the sun overshot the London eye bullseye. Oh well, next chance will be when it's on its way back.
> View attachment 524640


Or you could have moved to your left and taken another photo?


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Or you could have moved to your left and taken another photo?


Moved to his right. If he'd moved left, it would have been more off-centre.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2020)

Well, one's feet are the original zoom and tilt/shift lenses in photography


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I remember a French woman who translated the French ''une nuage de lait'' into English. Apparently, the people serving her had never heard of a cloud of milk.



I first ran across it in the Asterix books.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2020)

Anyways, bath and bed for me. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2020)

postman said:


> Well i told you this moving lark was easy. Well it just got even better. Tonight we are going to crack open a bottle of fizzy,prosecco or something,well that led me to go to the off license. I am now the proud owner of four cans of Budweiser can't say i have had this before, got to celebrate daughter coming home,she and Mrs P are having a right clear out of things,i have nailed the dining room door shut,i'm not taking any chances.


A very common beer in these parts, part of that Anhueser- Busch/Stella Artois conglomerate. They used to give you free run of the beer when you took the factory tour. Beer hall with the taps representing each beer they made. I think you are limited to one beer each now. Never on Sunday. Strong Blue laws in St. Louis, or used to be. I went in the 1980's, a great time. But now they have trolleys in St Louis. And a new Busch Stadium, along with a little theme park adjoining.


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’ve always been a San Miguel man after a hard ride - it just seems to take the edge off a good thirst.
> 
> However, lately I’ve been feeling the love for Adnams’ Ghost Ship.
> 
> I think it could be my new post-ride recovery drink.


I prefer it in bottles, but there's still more then 50% left from a home delivery treat from the start of the month


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2020)

postman said:


> Well i told you this moving lark was easy. Well it just got even better. Tonight we are going to crack open a bottle of fizzy,prosecco or something,well that led me to go to the off license. I am now the proud owner of four cans of Budweiser can't say i have had this before, got to celebrate daughter coming home,she and Mrs P are having a right clear out of things,i have nailed the dining room door shut,i'm not taking any chances.


When you say Budweiser, you've said it all!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aWzuQ1ufGs


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Or you could have moved to your left and taken another photo?





classic33 said:


> Moved to his right. If he'd moved left, it would have been more off-centre.


I think you're overestimating the size of my flat.



Reynard said:


> Well, one's feet are the original zoom and tilt/shift lenses in photography


I'd probably have had to go a few miles to get an unobstructed view. But then it wouldn't be the view from my window.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2020)

Tea's up! I'll serve coffee if you prefer, though I may first have to wash a few of the mugs that seem to have accumulated on the worktop.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2020)

Tea for me please @deptfordmarmoset as I have just finished mine 
Seal is playing as I start this morning's turbo session going to try for an houtand half today .
Another cracking start to the day .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Tea for me please @deptfordmarmoset as I have just finished mine
> Seal is playing as I start this morning's turbo session going to try for an houtand half today .
> Another cracking start to the day .


Righty ho, I'm just about to pour myself another one anyway. Yes, it's a lovely morning.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Righty ho, I'm just about to pour myself another one anyway. Yes, it's a lovely morning.


Thanks


----------



## EltonFrog (25 May 2020)

I’m a bit late this morning. I have tea. 
Frankie & Winnie are sitting with me.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2020)

Good morning folks, it looks like a glorious morning, out pedalling later.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Tea for me please @deptfordmarmoset as I have just finished mine
> Seal is playing as I start this morning's turbo session going to try for an houtand half today .
> Another cracking start to the day .



Still going on the turbo trainer


----------



## Levo-Lon (25 May 2020)

Nice morning, out for a good xc ride in a bit with son in law.
Then a bike ride with Mrs Lon later..I don't think the weekends food and drink will all be burned off


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Where'd the frog go?
> Other than it hopped it as fast as possible.


Sploosh ! It jumped into the pond . It wasn't going to hang around .


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2020)

Morning.
It looks lovely out . I'm taking it easy as I'm feeling tired and achy . I've overdosed on bike fixing upping !
Just about to go and make another .


----------



## woodbutcher (25 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I can understand the expression “The dogs danglies” as on some models of dogs they stand out. Hence “outstanding”.
> 
> But the bees knees? They’re not particularly knobbly as far as I’m aware.


Isn't it where they stuff their pollen ,


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2020)

Still going strong


----------



## woodbutcher (25 May 2020)

Is it Monday ? It feels like another Sunday , l seem to be experiencing temporal free-fall


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2020)

Oh! So that's what they meant when it said " Folding bike tyre ".
I thought the tyre was a bit big for a folding bike !


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 May 2020)

The forecast overnight minimum is 2°C


----------



## carlosfandangus (25 May 2020)

Morning all, 2nd coffee, lad across the roads brakes fixed last night, nothing planned for today, still ache 13 days after crash, early night last night as I didn't feel so good, the nocturnals were still up at midnight, came down at 6:30 to find the 3 of them had eaten a large Easter egg between them, I had been keeping in safe in the garage!!! why they cant get rid of the evidence I will never know


----------



## carlosfandangus (25 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My wife and I were up the top of the garden watering some plants when all of a sudden some brambles started twitching . The rustling got louder and then a frog leapt out followed by 2 Hedgehogs. The hedgehogs continued to wander around in our plants close together as if one was towing the other. They ended up disappearing into nextdoor garden .


Maybe mating? noisy buggers when they start, must be all those spines they are trying to miss


----------



## Phaeton (25 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> When you say Budweiser, you've said it all!


I was in Daytona in March 2014 for Bike week, when I was making my way back to my car I came across the Cyldesdales they were going joining the parade.























I adore horses especially shires.


----------



## carlosfandangus (25 May 2020)

Horses... my fathers friend had a couple of Hunters, when he came to visit he never got off his horse he just waited at the end of the drive, the stable girls used to help him up the step ladders to get on, he rode to our house and back for them to help him dismount, they always left shoe prints in the tarmac, they were very big handsome horses


----------



## oldwheels (25 May 2020)

Sunny start but rain forecast later. The grass awaits. I hate grass cutting but the front at least has to be kept tidy and the back harbours too many ticks if allowed to get long.
The cougettes I put out have been battered to death by the rain so back to square one.


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2020)

Morning all. Early start for me as I was woken by the sound of the bins being emptied which means it must be Monday. 

Seems I'm not alone in having a glorious sunny morning and, with light winds, it looks like a good day for a bike ride. For the first time since the lockdown, I may venture into the countryside outside of Ipswich. 

The first coffee of the day has been consumed and Flightradar24 confirms that the con trail I can see from my window is from ABR1470, A Cargologic Germany Boing 737 from Cologne to East Midlands Airport.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> When you say Budweiser, you've said it all!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aWzuQ1ufGs




View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pVcbasIb8lQ


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I prefer it in bottles, but there's still more then 50% left from a home delivery treat from the start of the month
> View attachment 524720


Yes, it does drink especially well when chugged directly from the bottle.

Does it make me a philistine that I prefer it cold from the fridge?


----------



## carlosfandangus (25 May 2020)

Just let the Labrador out in the back garden, what I thought was an emergency wee, turned out to be a raid on the open rabbit hutch to steal their food..... greedy dog was fed at 06:30!!!


----------



## Speicher (25 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I was just listening to a bit of an item on the TV . 2 peeps were discussing shops having old stock and possibly having to discount it so that they could get some new fashions in .One of the peeps said that how a new dress lifts their spirits. I was just thinking that you don't see Monty Don turning up on Gardeners World with a new wheelbarrow or wearing new wellies !
> Each to their own I suppose !



I would rather like to have his potting shed, a small greenhouse, and some of his garden. Oh, and live next door to him.


----------



## Phaeton (25 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just let the Labrador out in the back garden, what I thought was an emergency wee, turned out to be a raid on the open rabbit hutch to steal their food..... greedy dog was fed at 06:30!!!


It is a known fact that Labrador's are born without the I'm Full Gene, that is why you see so many overweight ones.


----------



## carlosfandangus (25 May 2020)

When she was a pup, she managed to sneak in the garage while I was at work, she chewed a hole in a full bag of dog food and eat until her belly was below her feet, I didn't dare give her a drink in case she exploded!!!!


----------



## alicat (25 May 2020)

My last potato has come up, two weeks after the others.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I was in Daytona in March 2014 for Bike week, when I was making my way back to my car I came across the Cyldesdales they were going joining the parade.
> 
> 
> View attachment 524732
> ...


Back in the days of horsecars, my fathers' family bred Percherons, supplied a lot of the transit market in the States.
Dang trolleys/trams, and little dinging bells, and their electrocity, and their fancy paint-jobs! 
Think they're so cute. 
Until the electrocity fails.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Horses... my fathers friend had a couple of Hunters, when he came to visit he never got off his horse he just waited at the end of the drive, the stable girls used to help him up the step ladders to get on, he rode to our house and back for them to help him dismount, they always left shoe prints in the tarmac, they were very big handsome horses


I rode a hunter, when at Uni, where there was a stable near my house.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yes, it does drink especially well when chugged directly from the bottle.
> 
> Does it make me a philistine that I prefer it cold from the fridge?


No, you'd be just fine in the States. Almost every refrigerator except mine probably has a case of Budweiser or Busch or Stell Artois in it. Although craft brewing has returned. Many good local beers. In this part of the country, close to the grain supply and a good supply of German-Americans and Irish Americans, local brewing was a tradition, killed by the prohibition of alcohol 1919-1932, but just in the last 20 years coming back quite well.
https://www.destihl.com
https://lilbeaverbrewery.com
http://www.whiteoak.beer
https://www.visitbn.org/visit/12940/keg-grove-brewing-company/


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2020)

alicat said:


> My last potato has come up, two weeks after the others.


Same sort of thing here. I am growing potatoes in 5 gallon buckets, one just broke the surface yesterday. And some old tomato seeds that did not germinate have now sent up shoots.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2020)

Just the usual puttering around this morning.It is very hot and sunny here chez Casa Witty. Had fun rummaging in the garage looking for inspiration for today's photo shoot.

Am about to have lunch, then try Tesco again. Third time's supposed to be a charm, right?


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Tools"


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, you'd be just fine in the States. Almost every refrigerator except mine probably has a case of Budweiser or Busch or Stell Artois in it. Although craft brewing has returned. Many good local beers. In this part of the country, close to the grain supply and a good supply of German-Americans and Irish Americans, local brewing was a tradition, killed by the prohibition of alcohol 1919-1932, but just in the last 20 years coming back quite well.
> https://www.destihl.com
> https://lilbeaverbrewery.com
> http://www.whiteoak.beer
> https://www.visitbn.org/visit/12940/keg-grove-brewing-company/



This was my favourite the last time I went fly fishing up in the rockies.

https://bigskybrew.com/beers/trout-slayer/


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 May 2020)

I'm in the park up the road,sat on a wooden bench. The park's handyman wants to give it a coat of paint.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Tools"
> 
> View attachment 524811


That's a fine saw.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 May 2020)

I'm sat on a bench in the local park. The park's handyman wants to give it a coat of paint.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> This was my favourite the last time I went fly fishing up in the rockies.
> 
> https://bigskybrew.com/beers/trout-slayer/


I believe the big cycling tourist association in the States is headquartered there in Missoula, Montana, as well.
https://www.adventurecycling.org


----------



## mybike (25 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm sat on a bench in the local park. The park's handyman wants to give it a coat of paint.



I'm sure he'd let you do it.


----------



## carlosfandangus (25 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Tools"
> SNAP!!!!!!
> View attachment 524811


That is the same saw that I have, swapped it for a shotgun that I couldn't sell. our local farm supplier is also a firearms dealer, he did a trade for a new one and a helmet with visor.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 May 2020)

mybike said:


> I'm sure he'd let you do it.


He's sulking a bit. I sometimes help out with gardening and tidying in the park,but I hate painting,so I'm not helping him to do the park benches.😬


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2020)

Imagine it's sunset....


----------



## Phaeton (25 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Although craft brewing has returned.


My boss who lives in Florida has a 3rd share in a Brewery somewhere up North, Montana rings a bell but not 100%, best thing is he can't sample his own beer due to some tax problem or old prohibition rules stopping them exporting out of Montana to Florida. If he wants to drink it he has to go up there


----------



## Phaeton (25 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Tools"
> 
> View attachment 524811


Wish you lived closer, I'd be around borrowing that to accidently try to trim a piece of wood or something & accidently cut the fudgin neighbours conifers down they are 12ft tall & hang over our fence, I really hate them!


----------



## tyred (25 May 2020)

I hadn't noticed that it has started raining and now my washing has got wet again


----------



## Phaeton (25 May 2020)

I want to go for a ride, but it's a bit warm, not acclimatised yet.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2020)

I've ridden 62 miles this morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I want to go for a ride, but it's a bit warm, not acclimatised yet.


Do it! It's really good cycling weather here, 25 degrees but with a light dry breeze - none of that sweaty Atlantic air.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Tools"
> 
> View attachment 524811


*Googles for photo of Piers Morgan*


----------



## Kempstonian (25 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Moved to his right. If he'd moved left, it would have been more off-centre.


Are you sure? If I look at an object at the bottom of my garden and compare it to one in the foreground, then move my head to the left, the object down the garden moves to the left compared to the foreground object.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think you're overestimating the size of my flat.


What about asking the folks in the flat next door? Or isn't there one?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> What about asking the folks in the flat next door? Or isn't there one?


Aye, there is a flat next door but the problem is elevation. I'd need to be down on the ground floor (or lower) but then I wouldn't have a line of sight.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's a fine saw.



Thank you.


----------



## Phaeton (25 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> *Googles for photo of Piers Morgan*


Why just why, it's really not worth it for any reason


----------



## Phaeton (25 May 2020)

I might be in trouble


----------



## carlosfandangus (25 May 2020)

Oh dear


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> That is the same saw that I have, swapped it for a shotgun that I couldn't sell. our local farm supplier is also a firearms dealer, he did a trade for a new one and a helmet with visor.
> View attachment 524825



It's a cracking bit of kit, very capable and easy to use. It copes with just about anything I throw at it. 

Bought mine to replace a Bosch I inherited from dad that I couldn't get on with. That one was a devil to start, and after ending up kicking it the length of the drive in frustration one afternoon, I traded it in for the Stihl the very next day.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I might be in trouble



Uh oh...


----------



## carlosfandangus (25 May 2020)

You are right, Cracking bit of kit, mine usually saws logs that I have been given, however its also gone down the park and dropped a few dangerous ones (with permission)


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Wish you lived closer, I'd be around borrowing that to accidently try to trim a piece of wood or something & accidently cut the fudgin neighbours conifers down they are 12ft tall & hang over our fence, I really hate them!



Drill a small but deep hole in and regularly stick some roundup in said hole. Shhhhhhhhh, I didn't say that....


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> You are right, Cracking bit of kit, mine usually saws logs that I have been given, however its also gone down the park and dropped a few dangerous ones (with permission)



Neat. 

I do all my firewood here (solid fuel heating out here in the boonies) plus keep 7 acres of orchard and woodland in check. That includes trimming and felling trees.


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2020)

The tag-a-long is now on ebay. Loads of interest, about 5 folk already asked to buy it now, but I've said the auction can run due to the interest.


----------



## pawl (25 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I've ridden 62 miles this morning.




Well done .Idid thirty


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Aye, there is a flat next door but the problem is elevation. I'd need to be down on the ground floor (or lower) but then I wouldn't have a line of sight.


Line of sight would definitely be an issue from below ground level.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2020)

If anything, Tesco queue was even longer than yesterday.



Needless to say I didn't bother.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Well done .Idid thirty



Well done! Theres a post on the retirement thread with more details of the ride.


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2020)

I've recently come back from a nice ride over to Lacock and back. It is nice and warm and sunny out . 9 miles.
I managed to do some nice freewheeling bits. It is nice to just ease off and try to see how far you can go on a gentle slope . Just to sit up and listen to the freewheel making a whiring ratchet noise like a demented fisherman rapidly trying to reel in his fishing line .
Does Strava have a your best freewheel section ?


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2020)

I am in desperate need of a


----------



## Phaeton (25 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do it! It's really good cycling weather here, 25 degrees but with a light dry breeze - none of that sweaty Atlantic air.


I did in the end, but the breeze here wasn't light it still had evil about it, some real gusts over 20mph I reckon.


----------



## postman (25 May 2020)

Let's see my tasks today. Weeding two gardens,killing weeds on a block driveway using boiling water, it works. Ironing,carrying boxes upstairs so daughter can continue sorting out and throwing things away. Cutting a large branch off a tree over hanging our garden. Neighbour said yes.. Finally a delivery of a dvd from Hermes.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 May 2020)

I’ve had a busy day, and a 30 mile ride. I think I might have a cuppa splosh.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2020)

Oops, I seem to have demolished half a loaf of fresh bread. 

Mind, that atta flour does make a banging loaf.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 May 2020)

I've just eaten some grilled aubergine wedges with spicy potatoes and red onion wedges


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2020)

I made swordfish tacos for lunch from last nights' swordfish steaks.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 May 2020)

I actually saw a bloke out with a macaw parrot tonight. I was driving along when i saw what at first looked like a stuffed parrot. I slowed down to have a closer look, then saw it flap it's wings as the bloke who's shoulder it was on fed it some food. A beautiful coloured bird as well. It was bright red,pale blue and yellow.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2020)

The late night munchies =  + crisp sandwich


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yes, it does drink especially well when chugged directly from the bottle.
> 
> Does it make me a philistine that I prefer it cold from the fridge?


Absolutely not as I prefer mine from the fridge as well, but I do prefer to use a glass and not drink direct from the bottle/can.


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I've ridden 62 miles this morning.


65 for me this afternoon, on top of the 6 miles I did when I popped out to get a loaf of bread.


----------



## Jenkins (25 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Tools"
> View attachment 524811





carlosfandangus said:


> That is the same saw that I have, swapped it for a shotgun that I couldn't sell. our local farm supplier is also a firearms dealer, he did a trade for a new one and a helmet with visor.
> View attachment 524825


*Makes a mental note not to argue with either of these posters, just in case*


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2020)

Morning all 
Another nice start to the day
Having a pre work turbo session
Only 4 days till the next weekend


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I actually saw a bloke out with a macaw parrot tonight. I was driving along when i saw what at first looked like a stuffed parrot. I slowed down to have a closer look, then saw it flap it's wings as the bloke who's shoulder it was on fed it some food. A beautiful coloured bird as well. It was bright red,pale blue and yellow.


Not a Norwegian Blue then?


----------



## EltonFrog (26 May 2020)

Morning. That’s all I’ve got at the moment.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Morning. That’s all I’ve got at the moment.


You need a tea. Morning all.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You need a tea. Morning all.


I knew something was missing! I now have tea, all is well.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Phaeton (26 May 2020)

Morning all, coffee made, going to see if I can work from the summer house today now it has a new roof & I put the sunshades back up yesterday. Will see if I can manage with 1 monitor & no phone


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2020)

Morning . It is sunny here.
I had a front mech delivered yesterday . I'm hoping that a few more bits might arrive today . I'm rebuilding a mountain bike. It was a frame , bars and wheels. It's looking a bit more like a bike now but needs just a few more bits .


----------



## woodbutcher (26 May 2020)

Drinking coffee, sitting outside in the sunshine , idly scrolling through C C offerings and came across the attached . Thats the mundane news bit because there isn't anything mundane about this guy. 
http://www.mountainpassions.com/summer/summer-activities/cycling-col-du-parpaillon/
I guess we can all dream about such a trip !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Not a Norwegian Blue then?


You can always tell a Norwegian Blue when seen in this country. They always appear sad. Pining for the fjords.


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> A very common beer in these parts, part of that Anhueser- Busch/Stella Artois conglomerate. They used to give you free run of the beer when you took the factory tour. Beer hall with the taps representing each beer they made. I think you are limited to one beer each now. Never on Sunday. Strong Blue laws in St. Louis, or used to be. I went in the 1980's, a great time. But now they have trolleys in St Louis. And a new Busch Stadium, along with a little theme park adjoining.


One of the Pubs I frequent sells the original 'Budvar' Budwieser brewed in the Czech Republic,

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...dvar_Brewery&usg=AOvVaw3SLuR3k8AfzlNfA1EdLKdv


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 May 2020)

Back to work, roads still quiet.
Not a bad morning


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 May 2020)

Morning all, may go out for a nice slow ride later, i have promised my wife I will slow down and take in the view, its got to be better than crashing into things.
I have pondered all of my accidents starting with 2 bones broken in my forearm when I was 11 until now (14 bones broken in total) I was at fault in most through bravado, stupidity in some, I have realised that it is time to step back and use a bit more caution, I don't mend the same anymore and the pain of previous accidents has been long forgotten.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Morning all, may go out for a nice slow ride later, i have promised my wife I will slow down and take in the view, its got to be better than crashing into things.
> I have pondered all of my accidents starting with 2 bones broken in my forearm when I was 11 until now (14 bones broken in total) I was at fault in most through bravado, stupidity in some, I have realised that it is time to step back and use a bit more caution, I don't mend the same anymore and the pain of previous accidents has been long forgotten.


Steady as you go (and come back).


----------



## Jenkins (26 May 2020)

Morning all. Another quiet day here, sunshine, light winds & coffee on the go. Just trying to decide whether to head north to the roads around Rendlesham & Tunstall or west to Elmsett & Wattisham on this afternoon's ride.


----------



## postman (26 May 2020)

Some time on the turbo today.Virtual ride to Scarborough.Today Meanwood to Wetherby about 12 miles.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2020)

Shopping done. Tenner in the tank as the petrol station was empty. 
Feet up in the garden, now, drinking ☕ before trying not to think about work this afternoon..


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Not a Norwegian Blue then?


Funnily enough he was walking past the cemetery when i saw him and the bird. Out of curiosity i looked it up to see how much macaws are. You can't call one 'second hand' like you would a car.  No,they're 'pre-loved'. https://www.preloved.co.uk/classifieds/pets/birds/all/uk/macaw


----------



## Phaeton (26 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Funnily enough he was walking past the cemetery when i saw him and the bird. Out of curiosity i looked it up to see how much macaws are. You can't call one 'second hand' like you would a car.  No,they're 'pre-loved'. https://www.preloved.co.uk/classifieds/pets/birds/all/uk/macaw


Erm that's the website, nothing to do with Macaw's


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2020)

Looks nice out, will pop for a lunch ride before a 2pm Skype. Looks like the local nutters were out from Brinnington. 1 murder and an assault with a knife this bank weekend in the local Reddish Vale country park (two separate incidents). Might give the country park a miss, as the police are still blocking some of the routes off.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Funnily enough he was walking past the cemetery when i saw him and the bird. Out of curiosity i looked it up to see how much macaws are. You can't call one 'second hand' like you would a car.  No,they're 'pre-loved'. https://www.preloved.co.uk/classifieds/pets/birds/all/uk/macaw


'Pre-loved'? 🤔
I'm not sure that's much better than 'Used' if I'm honest.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 May 2020)

Oo, oo! 'A House Through Time' is back on BBC2 tonight.
I find such social history fascinating.


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 May 2020)

just been out for a steady 10 along the old railway track, it was enlightening not trying to keep my speed up, more to see,feel so much better.... I am in one piece too


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2020)

Been out helping my wife gardening . Our niece dropped off some shrubberies yesterday . Must cross her off our Christmas list ! 

There were some lovely plants we had to dig up that have spread everywhere. Must put them on the endangered plant list along with Japanese Knotweed.


----------



## dave r (26 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> just been out for a steady 10 along the old railway track, it was enlightening not trying to keep my speed up, more to see,feel so much better.... I am in one piece too



Well done.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> 'Pre-loved'? 🤔
> I'm not sure that's much better than 'Used' if I'm honest.


I think parrots and Macaws live a long long time.
https://animals.mom.me/average-life-span-blue-gold-macaws-8478.html


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2020)

Black bin has been placed outside the gate in preparation for me moving it to the end of the drive, for collection tomorrow, when I finish work at stupid o'clock. 
Baked spud for lunch 🥔


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 May 2020)

2 bins collected from the end of the drive, handles etc sprayed with bleach solution, one our house one delivered next door


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Morning all. Another quiet day here, sunshine, light winds & coffee on the go. Just trying to decide whether to head north to the roads around Rendlesham & Tunstall or west to Elmsett & Wattisham on this afternoon's ride.


Those all sound like TV detectives.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 May 2020)

In May the Fragrant MrsP and I took part in ‘virtual full marathon’ that is to run 26.2 miles in the month either in one go or over the month. We did it in aid of Blue Cross for Pets, raised a bit of cash. 
TFMP did it in one day, I did it over eight days. We got our medals today.


----------



## mybike (26 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Wish you lived closer, I'd be around borrowing that to accidently try to trim a piece of wood or something & accidently cut the fudgin neighbours conifers down they are 12ft tall & hang over our fence, I really hate them!



Would this help?






You could even keep 2M away.


----------



## postman (26 May 2020)

Well i did not get out on the turbo,,lazy sod i cleaned the conservatory windows inside and out instead.Ironed a small amount of bedding,and final bit of news,Son has texted depending on us being accepted as his references as to paying his rent if he cannot,looks like he has a very nice modern flat ,in Manchester,Salford Quays,one bedroomed and living room and kitchen combined.He is setting up home with his GF ,i am really pleased for them both.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2020)

It's a hot but slightly blustery day here chez Casa Reynard. I have been busy sorting photos this morning as I am judging in a virtual cat show.

I will be going to Tesco later as it's got to the point where I *need* stuff rather than *would like* stuff. If there is a queue, I shall stay in the car till it subsides. A book might be a good thing to take.


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 May 2020)

Update.... it was the wrong bin I put nextdoor!!!!



carlosfandangus said:


> 2 bins collected from the end of the drive, handles etc sprayed with bleach solution, one our house one delivered next door


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Something with legs"


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2020)

mybike said:


> Would this help?
> 
> View attachment 525145
> 
> ...



I was about to buy the stihl version of that before lockdown hit. Better than teeter-tottering on a ladder because I can't reach stuff!


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's a hot but slightly blustery day here chez Casa Reynard. I have been busy sorting photos this morning as I am judging in a virtual cat show.
> 
> I will be going to Tesco later as it's got to the point where I *need* stuff rather than *would like* stuff. If there is a queue, I shall stay in the car till it subsides. A book might be a good thing to take.



In my experience..... the queue gets longer the longer you sit and wait, bite the bullet, if there is a queue get in it, just stay 2 m apart


----------



## mybike (26 May 2020)

Put the bike on the turbo today, after freeing up a bit of room in the garage. Then I discovered the sensor batteries were dead. Appears they last worked in March!


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I was about to buy the stihl version of that before lockdown hit. Better than teeter-tottering on a ladder because I can't reach stuff!



Better get the long one than getting up a ladder with a chainsaw, have seen pictures of some horrific accidents on ladders with chainsaws


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 May 2020)

mybike said:


> Put the bike on the turbo today, after freeing up a bit of room in the garage. Then I discovered the sensor batteries were dead. Appears they last worked in March!


Which march?


----------



## mybike (26 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I was about to buy the stihl version of that before lockdown hit. Better than teeter-tottering on a ladder because I can't reach stuff!



I think the petrol ones have all the weight at the bottom, this has a motor at the top so it's a bit heavy. It's adequate for me tho'.


----------



## mybike (26 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> In my experience..... the queue gets longer the longer you sit and wait, bite the bullet, if there is a queue get in it, just stay 2 m apart



And cough.


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 May 2020)

mybike said:


> I think the petrol ones have all the weight at the bottom, this has a motor at the top so it's a bit heavy. It's adequate for me tho'.


Just going to say that too, better get one that is nicely balanced


----------



## mybike (26 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Which march?



The one two months ago.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Better get the long one than getting up a ladder with a chainsaw, have seen pictures of some horrific accidents on ladders with chainsaws



I'm not that silly. 

I prefer to do things from ground level. I have telescopic loppers and a mechanical tree pruner on a pole, but the former are no good if stuff's too high up and the latter's no good if stuff is more than half an inch thick...


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 May 2020)

I must admit I did consider a ladder to lop off the bough of an Oak that was over the top of my shed, it was also blocking light to my Christmas tree, a lot of deliberation and I dropped the tree, I left it 2 ft above ground and luckily has a lot of bushy growth this year


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2020)

I need a


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Something with legs"
> 
> View attachment 525154


I think you should post the photo and challenge Mundaners to suggest the theme for which it is being submitted


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2020)

I was in a queue outside Haflords the other day paying attention to the 2metre markers and thought about the game Snakes and Ladders!
A couple of minutes later I went up a ladder as they called out for anyone who had placed an online order.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 May 2020)

(Re) painted the shed today.


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2020)

Bruce Lee was good at staying 2 metres apart from people when using one of those flail things !


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I think you should post the photo and challenge Mundaners to suggest the theme for which it is being submitted



Now there's a thought...


----------



## dave r (26 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Something with legs"
> 
> View attachment 525154



A few years ago my Good lady brought a big doll from a local antiques centre, a few weeks later, just before i left for work, I set it up at the table with a dish and a spoon, gave my Good lady a bit of a wtf moment when she got up.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2020)

dave r said:


> A few years ago my Good lady brought a big doll from a local antiques centre, a few weeks later, just before i left for work, I set it up at the table with a dish and a spoon, gave my Good lady a bit of a wtf moment when she got up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 525178



Oh, that's *genius*


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2020)

Right, time to get changed, use the loo and then toddle off for groceries...


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 May 2020)

I can see a contrail in the sky. First I've seen since ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 May 2020)

Almost home


----------



## Phaeton (26 May 2020)

mybike said:


> Would this help?
> 
> View attachment 525145
> 
> ...


That looks like it would do a "Proper Job" & maybe able to slip & bring the whole set of fudging trees down, conifers should be banned from housing estates.

They may want them to stop anybody looking out of our back bedroom window into their conservatory but they should keep them under control.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 May 2020)

I've just found a new drawer in the kitchen.


----------



## Phaeton (26 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just found a new drawer in the kitchen.


Where was it in the cupboard?


----------



## dave r (26 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I was in a queue outside Haflords the other day paying attention to the 2metre markers and thought about the game Snakes and Ladders!
> A couple of minutes later I went up a ladder as they called out for anyone who had placed an online order.



Now theres an idea, a giant snakes and ladders board with people as the counter's, could be fun.


----------



## carlosfandangus (26 May 2020)

Next photo challenge???????


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 May 2020)

dave r said:


> Now theres an idea, a giant snakes and ladders board with people as the counter's, could be fun.


Didn't the Queen of Hearts do something similar for Chess?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Where was it in the cupboard?



I am not discussing intimate details of where I found my drawers on a public forum...


----------



## EltonFrog (26 May 2020)

Today I haven’t 
1.been in a queue
2.Done any laundry 
3.Been for a ride
4.Completed a photo challenge 
5. Gone to the shops
6. Eaten a Magnum.
One of the above statements is untrue. A shiny silver sixpence if you can guess correctly which one.


----------



## postman (26 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Today I haven’t
> 1.been in a queue
> 2.Done any laundry
> 3.Been for a ride
> ...



View: https://youtu.be/Ze1xp9hYDl4


----------



## postman (26 May 2020)

Tomorrow i will begin my ride to Scarborough. I found an old battered map, so i marked out villages and York in miles and kilometers,It is going to make the turbo just a little more interesting i think.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 May 2020)

Wonder how @Reynard 's getting on at Tescos?


----------



## Speicher (26 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am not discussing intimate details of where I found my drawers on a public forum...



If you change your mind, please keep it brief.


----------



## Speicher (26 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Today I haven’t
> 1.been in a queue
> 2.Done any laundry
> 3.Been for a ride
> ...



Why would you want to eat a large bottle of champagne?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just found a new drawer in the kitchen.



I've found a mixer, with a _dough hook_.


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I can see a contrail in the sky. First I've seen since ...


You're lucky! Bl***y dozens over here today !


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That looks like it would do a "Proper Job" & maybe able to slip & bring the whole set of fudging trees down, conifers should be banned from housing estates.
> 
> They may want them to stop anybody looking out of our back bedroom window into their conservatory but they should keep them under control.
> 
> View attachment 525188


You have the legal right to cut back to six inches beyond the boundary, but everything you cut/remove has to be returned to the owner.

Did it when replacing the rear fence, making certain everything went back to the owner.


----------



## Phaeton (26 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> You have the legal right to cut back to six inches beyond the boundary, but everything you cut/remove has to be returned to the owner.
> 
> Did it when replacing the rear fence, making certain everything went back to the owner.


I knew I could go straight up, didn't know about 6" on their side, but they will definitely getting all the cuttings back


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I knew I could go straight up, didn't know about 6" on their side, but they will definitely getting all the cuttings back


It'd be classed as theft if you don't return what you cut. The trees aren't yours, meaning whatever you cut off isn't yours either.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> It'd be classed as theft if you don't return what you cut. The trees aren't yours, meaning whatever you cut off isn't yours either.


I think you have to offer the bits back. I did that with branches I cut off my neighbour's hedge once. He said "Nah.. that's ok, you can keep 'em!". I chucked them back over the fence anyway.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Today I haven’t
> 1.been in a queue
> 2.Done any laundry
> 3.Been for a ride
> ...


Number six!


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wonder how @Reynard 's getting on at Tescos?



I emerged... Eventually... 

No queue to get in, managed to get chilled and fruit & veg on YS, though I gave up on the fruit loaves, croissants and pains au chocolat I had my eye on as they took them out the back and there they stayed.

But I did manage to get chick peas, hand gel and white bread flour after not being able to get any since March. 

Umm, and cheese. I seem to have spent nearly £20 on cheese...


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2020)

On a more sombre note, I found out today that two people I know in the cat world have passed away from this ghastly disease. One was a lady my age who bred Somalis and was actively involved in the household pet section as a judge, and the other was an older lady who was involved with rescue.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I emerged... Eventually...
> 
> No queue to get in, managed to get chilled and fruit & veg on YS, though I gave up on the fruit loaves, croissants and pains au chocolat I had my eye on as they took them out the back and there they stayed.
> 
> ...


They found you trying to hide in the back, after they'd shut, and let you go with what you'd paid for.


----------



## Jenkins (27 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Morning all. Another quiet day here, sunshine, light winds & coffee on the go. Just trying to decide whether to head north to the roads around Rendlesham & Tunstall or west to Elmsett & Wattisham on this afternoon's ride.


In the end I headed north and did a 50 mile loop round Tunstall & Rendlesham forests. It resulted in the sad demise of a chocolate easter lamb when I got home.

Wednesday means a return to the office for a few days. I must remember to turn right at the High Road junction whatever the temptation to do otherwise.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Something with legs"
> 
> View attachment 525154


No! Not Holly Hobbie!
If Mrs. GA sees this, I will be forced to re-live the "American Country" decorating scheme all over again. I think I might rather move to Canada.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> No! Not Holly Hobbie!
> If Mrs. GA sees this, I will be forced to re-live the "American Country" decorating scheme all over again. I think I might rather move to Canada.



Oops...


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2020)

I've also just found out that another cat show friend lost her husband to Covid. Gah, it doesn't stop...


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2020)

And on that note, I shall slope off to bed.

Does this year come with a "reset" button?


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> And on that note, I shall slope off to bed.
> 
> Does this year come with a "reset" button?


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2020)

Rise and shine turbo session time 
Manic day at work yesterday might even grab an hour after the turbo to try and get ahead of the day 
Another glorious start to the day here
Anybody got any gossip ?


----------



## dave r (27 May 2020)

good morning people.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 May 2020)

I remembered my tea this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2020)

Sat on the patio chair after my earlier turbo session and watched a little mouse scurry across the patio it was way too quick for me to get the camera etc etc 
First cup of tea drunk
Showered
Cat fed 
Soon be time for my down the stairs commute


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2020)

Good morning, ladies and gentlemen. Sorry I'm a little late this morning. Anyhow, there's a fresh pot on.


----------



## dave r (27 May 2020)

I've just put the washing out, its a lovely morning, the bird are singing, and its bright, warm and calm.


----------



## Phaeton (27 May 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Number six!


I am not a number!

Morning all, working from the summer house again, although a little cool currently, coffee about to be drunk


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2020)

Morning.
Schrodie was a very naughty boy last night . He didn't want to go to bed when we did and attacked me and drew blood ! He got a smack and a Grrr when I locked him in the kitchen.
He was all cuddles this morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 May 2020)

Struggled to get off to sleep and awoken extra early by baby magpies and a baby squirrel on the fence screeeeeeeeeching to its mum  Cracking morning and a lovely ride to work scenic route which is 7.6 miles Pity I have to be at work


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2020)

Black bin day, today.. 

Two pigeons are facing of to each other on the garden fence. 🥊 🥊


----------



## EltonFrog (27 May 2020)

The answer to yesterdays quiz was No. 6 Magnum.

In other news! The lady next door but one, known in the village as Auntie is 106 today. Happy Birthday


----------



## carlosfandangus (27 May 2020)

Good morning all, first coffee is on its way down, small ride again this morning after yesterdays success


----------



## carlosfandangus (27 May 2020)

Shorts on... Off I go in a min, another coffee first


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2020)

Schrodie was being a naughty boy again ! He was playing with a frog on the lawn . I rushed out and rescued it . The frog that is ! I placed it under a shrubbery.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The answer to yesterdays quiz was No. 6 Magnum.
> 
> In other news! The lady next door but one, known in the village as Auntie is 106 today. Happy Birthday


Well done, that lady next door! I'm sure we'll all join you in wishing her a happy birthday.

Meanwhile, I've just removed a pair of socks from the couch. By my calculations, they've been lying there since 14:25 on 22 May. I know this because I'd taken them off for my last turbo session (SPD sandals) and technology appears to have recorded the time. An inspection of my laundry basket indicates that this was the last time I wore socks.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 May 2020)

I have my Hawaiin shirt on today.


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have my Hawaiin shirt on today.


Does that have bits of pineapple stuck to it ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2020)

5 planes have been over so far .
When I got up at 3 this morning I thought I would have a look for that comet . What comet ? Couldn't see it !


----------



## Jenkins (27 May 2020)

Morning all, one coffee downed, towels being washed on the 'intensive' (long) cycle and still trying to find the motivation to get up and do something useful.

2 hours until the commute starts.


----------



## Jenkins (27 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> <snip>
> *Anybody got any gossip ?*


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2020)

Big green parcel van's just arrived. 'What have you ordered' I get asked. Nothing... shout's son... 'oh yeh, my mate has ordered a bike for me to put together for him'.

Not got rid of my two excess bikes yet, and another has turned up, and the corresponding cardboard to get rid of now. 

It's only a Coyote cheap hybrid.


----------



## carlosfandangus (27 May 2020)

Just back from a pleasant 13 miles, warm but overcast day, sun may come out later.
Anyhoo, late to the party I know "legs"


----------



## carlosfandangus (27 May 2020)

Just as an interesting aside, the breakwater on the seaward side of the pier is made of concrete "stabits" they are very large and 3 legged.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’m pleased with the finish, just need to bolt them on
> 
> View attachment 519127
> 
> ...





carlosfandangus said:


> View attachment 525343
> 
> 
> Just back from a pleasant 13 miles, warm but overcast day, sun may come out later.
> Anyhoo, late to the party I know "legs"





carlosfandangus said:


> Just as an interesting aside, the breakwater on the seaward side of the pier is made of concrete "stabits" they are very large and 3 legged.








This was on the HMS Manxman, A WWII minelayer on which my granddad served.


----------



## raleighnut (27 May 2020)

My plan to get out of some DIY has backfired, as you may or may not know we live in an ex-Council 'concrete' house (cast in situ) and drilling holes in the wall is a problem. I'd always said that I needed an SDS drill to mount anything to the walls and that my 700w Bosch drill wasn't up to it (it isn't)

Well today Maz went off to B&Q to get some horticultural grit in order to pot up a couple of plants that need good drainage but they'd sold out so in order for it not to be a 'wasted trip' she remembered what I'd said last year to get out of doing something and not only that even remembered the drill I'd picked to be able to do it (it was too expensive then)
Unfortunately it's on 'sale' in B&Q now at £67 so I'm now the reluctant proud owner of a MAC Allister 1500w SDS drill.


----------



## pawl (27 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well done, that lady next door! I'm sure we'll all join you in wishing her a happy birthday.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've just removed a pair of socks from the couch. By my calculations, they've been lying there since 14:25 on 22 May. I know this because I'd taken them off for my last turbo session (SPD sandals) and technology appears to have recorded the time. An inspection of my laundry basket indicates that this was the last time I wore socks.




Mrs P put a pair of my cycling socks in with the washing.Took the washing out or the machine only one sock .

Checked every ware no sock. Found it this morning when I put my short sleeve top on hiding in the sleeve..


----------



## mybike (27 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Update.... it was the wrong bin I put nextdoor!!!!



Did that the other week, they didn't notice either.


----------



## Phaeton (27 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Mrs P put a pair of my cycling socks in with the washing.Took the washing out or the machine only one sock .
> 
> Checked every ware no sock. Found it this morning when I put my short sleeve top on hiding in the sleeve..


Make sure it hadn't left any young in the nest it had built


----------



## pawl (27 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Make sure it hadn't left any young in the nest it had built




For sale twenty odd trainer socks 😀😀😀


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 May 2020)

Scanning slides from my trip round the world 2000-2002. This one is from July 2001. Might need some slight colour correction but this is the original scan of a 19 year old slide.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Many years ago, my daughter explained " I really like those crunchy eggs" she had eaten, for the first time on her own 2 soft boiled eggs....... the lot, shells and all!!!!



I like those "Range Eggs" what a money saver. ￼🤫


----------



## mybike (27 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> My plan to get out of some DIY has backfired, as you may or may not know we live in an ex-Council 'concrete' house (cast in situ) and drilling holes in the wall is a problem. I'd always said that I needed an SDS drill to mount anything to the walls and that my 700w Bosch drill wasn't up to it (it isn't)
> 
> Well today Maz went off to B&Q to get some horticultural grit in order to pot up a couple of plants that need good drainage but they'd sold out so in order for it not to be a 'wasted trip' she remembered what I'd said last year to get out of doing something and not only that even remembered the drill I'd picked to be able to do it (it was too expensive then)
> Unfortunately it's on 'sale' in B&Q now at £67 so I'm now the reluctant proud owner of a MAC Allister 1500w SDS drill.



The bricks my house, front wall & garage, is made of are incredibly hard, most things seem to have been screwed into the mortar. Thankfully the guy who put the chimney up didn't do that. My Bosch Li powered drill just about managed to drill holes for the house number, but needed recharging at least once!

At some stage I'd like to put a pole for radio aerials, but I might have to hire something to make the holes.


----------



## postman (27 May 2020)

oh boy it's fun.Computer set up on a table in front of the bike.I have stopped in Long Marston 19 miles today.This is going to be a lot of fun.The virtual tour on the computer is fabulous.Great fun as i said.


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2020)

Waiting for some bike parts to arrive .
A case of a watched letterbox never delivers .


----------



## carlosfandangus (27 May 2020)

Just been to Pets at Home to get rabbit food..... some twats on the road, I pulled in on a country lane (narrow) to let a car come past from the opposite direction, the car behind me took this as a signal to overtake me, he didn't get far!!!, driving so close to my van he couldn't see what was coming


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2020)

I've just seen a biplane fly over . It sounded like a radial but I couldn't see as it was against a bright sky . Don't think it was a Boeing Stearman as the tailplane looked different .


----------



## raleighnut (27 May 2020)

mybike said:


> The bricks my house, front wall & garage, is made of are incredibly hard, most things seem to have been screwed into the mortar. Thankfully the guy who put the chimney up didn't do that. My Bosch Li powered drill just about managed to drill holes for the house number, but needed recharging at least once!
> 
> At some stage I'd like to put a pole for radio aerials, but I might have to hire something to make the holes.


I've just redrilled some holes that failed to hold a hanging basket bracket cos my Bosch 700w hammer drill wouldn't drill deeper than an inch and a half despite being at it for ten minutes (hit a pebble)

Got the new drill set up with an 8mm bit and it went straight through the outer wall to the cavity.  I've now got a couple of 4 inch screws holding the bracket up, they won't pull out in a hurry.

Time taken to drill, mere seconds.  it does weigh a bloody ton though but on the whole seems like money well spent but time will tell.


----------



## Phaeton (27 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just been to Pets at Home to get rabbit food.....


You are Daddy Warbucks & I claim my £5, how anybody can afford to shop there is beyond me, we needed some fish food our local pet shop was closed, it's such a cramped shop it wouldn't be safe to open, so we called in a Pets at Home, £32 they wanted for a 5L tub, I just walked back out. Went to Home Bargains or some such the next day, £7 for 5L tub, granted not branded but the fish have never complained.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You are Daddy Warbucks & I claim my £5, how anybody can afford to shop there is beyond me, we needed some fish food our local pet shop was closed, it's such a cramped shop it wouldn't be safe to open, so we called in a Pets at Home, £32 they wanted for a 5L tub, I just walked back out. Went to Home Bargains or some such the next day, £7 for 5L tub, granted not branded but the fish have never complained.


Carp would.


----------



## Phaeton (27 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Carp would.


Never did in the past, although we haven't got any anymore, all 3 died one night, although the goldfish survived.


----------



## Maverick Goose (27 May 2020)

My beer delivery from Wylam arrived this morning


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> My beer delivery from Wylam arrived this morning


Lucky you! I'm stuck indoors waiting for a Northern Monk delivery.


----------



## Phaeton (27 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lucky you! I'm stuck indoors waiting for a Northern Monk delivery.


COuld be worse, it could be a Northern Monkey delivery


----------



## Kempstonian (27 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Carp would.


Carp will eat almost anything. There's a guy on Youtube, an angler, who went one Christmas to a lake and caught a carp on every element of his Christmas dinner, just to see if it could be done! TA Fishing is the channel (or it might have been Totally Awesome Fishing back then).


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2020)

PDC'ed the Coyote. hmm. Headset very loose, pads not aligned brakes in a funny position. All sorted so my son's mate can come and collect it.

Fixie was picked up. Bloke had seen my bike in the past going through Cheadle and thought it was smart - I only said I knew of one other, but that was a geared road bike. He was well chuffed, and I was pleased it was going to a good home.


----------



## postman (27 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just been to Pets at Home to get rabbit food..


Watch out they will ask you for some feed back.


----------



## carlosfandangus (27 May 2020)

They are having none of the rabbits feed back....... or do you mean "how was your server today?"


----------



## Hugh Manatee (27 May 2020)

Just done something I thought I never would do ever again.




Bought a hair dryer!


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2020)

I had a kitchen day today. Everything is prepped for a ginormous veggie lasagne (lentils, mushrooms, spinach, peppers, courgette, leek, butternut squash) and the sauce is simmering away in the crock pot. Looking forward to supper tonight.

I'm about to go for a walk with a basket and gardening gloves, as I spotted potatoes that have been tipped in the verge about half a mile away.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Instruments"


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2020)

Chippy tea - local is doing click and collect through the 'hatch' on the side. They have just allowed folk to queue for in-store service - why bother when it's there at your allotted collection time - no waiting.


----------



## raleighnut (27 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Instruments"
> 
> View attachment 525389


I like the way you've cleverly obscured the headstock so nobody can see it disnae say _Fender _


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 May 2020)

postman said:


> Watch out they will ask you for some feed back.



and when giving the feed back it’s best not to rabbit on and on


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I like the way you've cleverly obscured the headstock so nobody can see it disnae say _Fender _


Is it an Ibanez?


----------



## dave r (27 May 2020)

postman said:


> oh boy it's fun.Computer set up on a table in front of the bike.I have stopped in Long Marston 19 miles today.This is going to be a lot of fun.The virtual tour on the computer is fabulous.Great fun as i said.



I haven't been in Long Marston for ages, I can get onto the Stratford Greenway from there.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Scanning slides from my trip round the world 2000-2002. This one is from July 2001. Might need some slight colour correction but this is the original scan of a 19 year old slide.
> View attachment 525370


Nice! Where 'bouts?


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is it an Ibanez?



No idea, there aren't any labels on it other than one that says "Top Twenty". Dad used to make cases for musical instruments, so I have ended up with various. Less useful than a chocolate teapot to me, because I'm the most unmusical person on the planet.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2020)

Anyways, time to go construct a lasagne...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2020)

DHL still haven't delivered my beer and I haven't been out for a ride because I've been waiting in. It's been ''out for delivery'' since 8 this morning. Grrr!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Nice! Where 'bouts?



It is up the Dart river near Queenstown, New Zealand. I’d need to to check my round the world journals to be sure. But pretty sure that’s the river we headed up.


----------



## postman (27 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I haven't been in Long Marston for ages, I can get onto the Stratford Greenway from there.


Long Marston is a village and civil parish in the Harrogate district of North Yorkshire, England. Historically part of the West Riding of Yorkshire, it is situated on the B1224 road from Wetherby to York, 7 miles west of York 

Long Marston is a village about 5 miles southwest of Stratford-upon-Avon in Warwickshire, England. The southern and western boundaries of the parish form part of the county boundary with Worcestershire. The civil parish is called Marston Sicca. The 2011 Census recorded the parish's population as 436


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2020)

2 long Marston's did you say?


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 May 2020)

Went out to photograph the ISS last night (just after 10pm) when this little hunter began buzzing about:

View: https://youtu.be/Z83MiuP9QUI

Haven't seen any bats in ages. The first house I bought had a large picture window through which I could watch them fitting about as twilight came on each night. I used to be mesmerised.


----------



## raleighnut (27 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> No idea, there aren't any labels on it other than one that says "Top Twenty". Dad used to make cases for musical instruments, so I have ended up with various. Less useful than a chocolate teapot to me, because I'm the most unmusical person on the planet.


That's the brand, Teisco Top Twenty


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 May 2020)

Green tea incoming...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2020)

Tonight's 8 o'clock drink is a coffee.☕


----------



## EltonFrog (27 May 2020)

I’ve just made a cuppa tea.


----------



## raleighnut (27 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Green tea incoming...


Just made one myself too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2020)

I'm on to a strawberry and basil drink now...


----------



## dave r (27 May 2020)

postman said:


> Long Marston is a village and civil parish in the Harrogate district of North Yorkshire, England. Historically part of the West Riding of Yorkshire, it is situated on the B1224 road from Wetherby to York, 7 miles west of York
> 
> Long Marston is a village about 5 miles southwest of Stratford-upon-Avon in Warwickshire, England. The southern and western boundaries of the parish form part of the county boundary with Worcestershire. The civil parish is called Marston Sicca. The 2011 Census recorded the parish's population as 436



I didn't realize there were a pair of them, but I'm not surprised, in fact there may be a few more.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


>




View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-8bZ2EoqTOI


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> That's the brand, Teisco Top Twenty
> 
> 
> View attachment 525467



For a moment, I thought you said TESCO...


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2020)

Lasagne was 

Still have enough for a couple of days.

Have judged one of my four virtual cat show classes.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2020)

pawl said:


> For sale twenty odd trainer socks 😀😀😀


Exactly how "odd"?


----------



## derrick (28 May 2020)

I'm bored.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I didn't realize there were a pair of them, but I'm not surprised, in fact there may be a few more.


_"Long Marston is a small village to the north of Tring in Hertfordshire, in the Tring Rural parish council area. It is in the Borough of Dacorum, Tring West and Rural Ward. It is located roughly 5 miles east of Aylesbury and 11 miles north-west of Hemel Hempstead."_


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2020)

That's two of my four classes judged.

Time for a  and a biskit.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's two of my four classes judged.
> 
> Time for a  and a biskit.


Cat show, at this time!!


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2020)

Morning all
Yes you got it another early turbo session going down.
Bit overcast but not cold 
Brown and green bins waiting to be collected
Could do with a brew if anyone has a spare moment please


----------



## dave r (28 May 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## woodbutcher (28 May 2020)

Back from the first mad exercise session for the dogs(not me) ! Freshly brewed pot of coffee in front of me , you are most welcome to a cup Mr B.


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Back from the first mad exercise session for the dogs(not me) ! Freshly brewed pot of coffee in front of me , you are most welcome to a cup Mr B.



Thank you Mr W i will be along soon with a pack of digestives


----------



## EltonFrog (28 May 2020)

I’m a bit late this morning. Tea is brewing.


----------



## woodbutcher (28 May 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Thank you Mr W i will be along soon with a pack of digestives


😄 That would hit the spot Mr B.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 May 2020)

Double bin day today. Brown for garden waste and grey for metal & glass recycling. Injected a little excitement by playing bin lorry chicken - how long dare I wait before putting the bins out? Beaten all the neighbours so might be pushing my luck.


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I didn't realize there were a pair of them, but I'm not surprised, in fact there may be a few more.


There is a South Marston in Swindon .


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2020)

Morning !
Is Tress and Taste being rolled out today ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning !
> Is Tress and Taste being rolled out today ?


Morning all. I'm on my 3rd tea. Yes, it's testy Tracey Thursday.


----------



## Phaeton (28 May 2020)

I think I need a 2nd coffee


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 May 2020)

Good morning all, tried the BBQ out last night, very good, just grazed on the sausages, beef and chicken for tea, first coffee of many more on its way down


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2020)

A bit in the news recently made me think of the Two Ronnie's Eye Test sketch .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm on to a strawberry and basil drink now...
> View attachment 525477


Strawberry and basil beer. My arse! Get yourself a proper drink man.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 May 2020)

derrick said:


> I'm bored.


Yes. Every day is turning into a bit of a Groundhog Day at the moment.

To liven things up I’ve borrowed some training rollers off a mate and am currently learning to use them.

Note: When I say currently, I don’t mean while typing this response. I’m not _that_ good on them yet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Strawberry and basil beer. My arse! Get yourself a proper drink man.


I was surprised how well the combination worked. I'm minded to try them together with real strawberries and basil. 

As for proper drinks, I've just made myself my first coffee of the day.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 May 2020)

I’ve just started my second coffee of the day. Lavazza Rosso freshly ground beans. Lovely.

I have both sets of patio doors open to create a nice through breeze.

Am currently listening to the birds and wondering where to ride today?

First, i’ll probably have 30 minutes on the rollers, but clipped in for the first time. Gulp.


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was surprised how well the combination worked. I'm minded to try them together with real strawberries and basil.



I once had some white Stilton with Strawberries and black pepper, it was lovely and the combination just worked, that was many years ago and I look for it every time I go shopping, alas I have not been able to find any since that first try, cant even remember where it was bought from


----------



## postman (28 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 2 long Marston's did you say?
> View attachment 525463


I like your Long Marston's better than our Long Marston's.


----------



## raleighnut (28 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> For a moment, I thought you said TESCO...


Nah it stands for the Tokyo Electronic Instrument and Sound Company, becoming quite collectible 

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r.../wiki/Teisco&usg=AOvVaw2Q2jpF7csjDURgKgbN9q3e


----------



## postman (28 May 2020)

Right very soon i shall tootle off to collect my Bee Gees pills.The staying alive ones.Then continue walking over to the supermarket,my razor has snapped this morning. Then i should be back in time for a latte at home. Then cut and edge the lawns ours and next doors.. Then i shall continue my ride to Scarborough. Long Marston ,stopping at Rufforth for another latte, well you have to keep these cafes open in these trying times. York for another latte,then i might need a pee at Stamford Bridge,, i'll see what time it is,as to whether i stop here for the night.


----------



## Phaeton (28 May 2020)

Wife informed me the washer has packed up again, just had a look, I can hear the motor spin but the drum is not turning, when I opened the door it was well over the loaded limit of 10Kg, when I mentioned this I was informed that she had already removed half the load!! Hopefully only a snapped belt or if I'm really lucky it's just come off the wheel after giving up.


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2020)

Phew ! It is hot out there. I have just been putting some panes of glass back in a greenhouse for a neighbour .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 May 2020)

postman said:


> my razor has snapped this morning..



Tough stubble?


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yes. Every day is turning into a bit of a Groundhog Day at the moment.
> 
> To liven things up I’ve borrowed some training rollers off a mate and am currently learning to use them.
> 
> Note: When I say currently, I don’t mean while typing this response. I’m not _that_ good on them yet.


Do you both have curly hair ?


----------



## Salty seadog (28 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm on to a strawberry and basil drink now...
> View attachment 525477



Are you still doing the "new beer each day" thing? After a while the flavours will head this way.


----------



## Phaeton (28 May 2020)

Oops is the motor supposed to be lying on the floor like that?


----------



## Salty seadog (28 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Double bin day today. Brown for garden waste and grey for metal & glass recycling. Injected a little excitement by playing bin lorry chicken - how long dare I wait before putting the bins out? Beaten all the neighbours so might be pushing my luck.



Get back to us when you're chasing the lorry with wheelie bin in tow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Are you still doing the "new beer each day" thing? After a while the flavours will head this way.


No, I only did it for a year. But I'm still curious....

My current daily activity is cycling one mile more than than I did the previous day. I'm already 2 days ahead of my daughter. I allowed one rest day per week so she promptly took 2.


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Oops is the motor supposed to be lying on the floor like that?
> 
> View attachment 525543


It's having a lay down !
It looks like it should have 3 mounting bolts! Plus a drive belt .


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 May 2020)

Nice 20 miles done, blue sky. hardly any wind, back for a coffee


----------



## Salty seadog (28 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, I only did it for a year. But I'm still curious....
> 
> My current daily activity is cycling one mile more than than I did the previous day. I'm already 2 days ahead of my daughter. I allowed one rest day per week so she promptly took 2.



Beer Curious.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It's having a lay down !
> It looks like it should have 3 mounting bolts! Plus a drive belt .


Maybe it is direct drive, through some sort of clutch. Doesn't look good. Any sign of sheared bolts? Or did they just fall out?


----------



## Phaeton (28 May 2020)

Isn't the Internet a wonderful thing!
Motor remounted, pushed back, still not working properly, pulled back out, set running comes up with error code F01 onto Internet, searcg Fagoe F01, first hit, either low water pressure or faulty inlet valve. Which then prompts me to think did I switch the water back on in both paces, B*****R I only switched it back on in one, tests resumed!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Do you both have curly hair ?


Absolutely. Riding on the rollers is enough to make _anyone’s_ hair curl.


----------



## mybike (28 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I had a kitchen day today. Everything is prepped for a ginormous veggie lasagne (lentils, mushrooms, spinach, peppers, courgette, leek, butternut squash) and the sauce is simmering away in the crock pot. Looking forward to supper tonight.



I read that ground nutmeg in the white sauce is nice - and it is.



Reynard said:


> I'm about to go for a walk with a basket and gardening gloves, as I spotted potatoes that have been tipped in the verge about half a mile away.



For eating or planting?


----------



## Phaeton (28 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Do you both have curly hair ?


I know this game, do you have a moustache?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2020)

mybike said:


> I read that ground nutmeg in the white sauce is nice - and it is.


Good in mashed potatoes too.


----------



## mybike (28 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I didn't realize there were a pair of them, but I'm not surprised, in fact there may be a few more.



I see the one near Tring has already been mentioned.


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 May 2020)

Cycle kit and a few t shirts etc washed and now on the line drying in the sun


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2020)

Made hummus this morning.  That'll do good for lunch.

Will need to plant some beans and courgettes out this afternoon as they are getting too big for their pots. They're flowering as well...


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Something in your kitchen"







Do you think I might be a keen cook?


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2020)

mybike said:


> I read that ground nutmeg in the white sauce is nice - and it is.



Nutmeg and bay are the classic flavourings for a bechamel. 



> For eating or planting?



Eating!  Most of them had been squashed overnight (I spotted them coming back from Tesco) but I still found enough undamaged ones for a few portions of chips.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Nah it stands for the Tokyo Electronic Instrument and Sound Company, becoming quite collectible
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwi-17GCk9bpAhVAaRUIHWYXCBkQFjAAegQIAxAB&url=https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teisco&usg=AOvVaw2Q2jpF7csjDURgKgbN9q3e



Ah, thanks for that


----------



## EltonFrog (28 May 2020)

I’ve just a made a vegetable curry. I now have tea.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2020)

I've been out on my bike this morning, rode 56 miles to Earlswood and back.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2020)

My ride appears to have turned into sitting on a park bench. I'm having a lazy.


----------



## postman (28 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Something in your kitchen"
> 
> View attachment 525608
> 
> ...


You have too much thyme on your hands.


----------



## postman (28 May 2020)

I have not set off yet.Still stuck in Long Marston,it's those beers. There are really refreshing,I might just have another,,then find a b and b and stay the night.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2020)

postman said:


> You have too much thyme on your hands.



Are you sure this is the right plaice for this? 

Actually, bottom right, next to the plastic tub of oregano, on top of the jar of my secret lebkuchengewuerz mix.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2020)

I may have been rather generous with the garlic in the hummus.

At least I won't have any problems social distancing for the rest of the day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I may have been rather generous with the garlic in the hummus.
> 
> At least I won't have any problems social distancing for the rest of the day.


Are the cats avoiding you yet?


----------



## EltonFrog (28 May 2020)

I have just finished a job ( the details of which I won’t bother you with) that I have been putting off for many many many months. It is now finished and I’m rewarding myself with a Magnum Classic.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I may have been rather generous with the garlic in the hummus.
> 
> At least I won't have any problems social distancing for the rest of the day.



I remember when our lads were at primary school, there was a small butchers across the road from the school, he made his own garlic sausages, a couple of them for tea and no one would come near me for a couple of days.


----------



## postman (28 May 2020)

It was a hot day today,i got a late start due to cutting lawns and other gardening tasks..So i only got to York.But two lovely lattes in one of fave cafes in Rufforth.Only six miles today,better tomorrow,going to get an early start.












https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...HviSVH88QNAHeVqdZUGmofzlfAdFW1Iuu4RfJjhlyRVYU


----------



## raleighnut (28 May 2020)

postman said:


> You have too much thyme on your hands.


Sage advice.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 May 2020)

postman said:


> It was a hot day today,i got a late start due to cutting lawns and other gardening tasks..So i only got to York.But two lovely lattes in one of fave cafes in Rufforth.Only six miles today,better tomorrow,going to get an early start.
> 
> View attachment 525638
> 
> ...




Wrong fred Posty, far to interesting for here. You need the Your Ride Today fred.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 May 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP has bought a tent. She is currently pitching it in the garden, when I say tent, it looks more like she’s building a feckin’ extension! You wanna see the size of the feckin thing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2020)

I have a visitor:


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Something in your kitchen"
> 
> View attachment 525608
> 
> ...


You could have taken a picture of your cat .


----------



## postman (28 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Wrong fred Posty, far to interesting for here. You need the Your Ride Today fred.


 

I hope you have realized it's a virtual ride.So it is not worthy of posting in the real riding thread.It's great going through my photos looking back , those days are coming to a road near me soon.


----------



## woodbutcher (28 May 2020)

I have lost the back door keys to my house and the front door is locked with the keys inside ! 
Don't panic Mr Mannering just find me a jemmy


----------



## pawl (28 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The Fragrant MrsP has bought a tent. She is currently pitching it in the garden, when I say tent, it looks more like she’s building a feckin’ extension! You wanna see the size of the feckin thing.



Go on be a devil show us pictures


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I have lost the back door keys to my house and the front door is locked with the keys inside !
> Don't panic Mr Mannering just find me a jemmy



Once got a call from one of my team "I will be a bit late today" Boyfriend/partner had locked her in the flat, he had both sets of keys and couldn't get back to let her out for a couple of hours.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Sage advice.


If so, shouldn't this be over on one of the Corona threads?


----------



## pawl (28 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have just finished a job ( the details of which I won’t bother you with) that I have been putting off for many many many months. It is now finished and I’m rewarding myself with a Magnum Classic.




The hand gun or the ice cream


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 May 2020)

I think that @Reynard is parsley to blame for not having all the labels facing the camera


----------



## carlosfandangus (28 May 2020)

My friend has a .45 Magnum..... the flames that come out of the barrel are frightening


----------



## pawl (28 May 2020)

Mine only said Magnum on the label Dark chocolate and ice cream Luvlly


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> My friend has a .45 Magnum..... the flames that come out of the barrel are frightening



I'd get my ice cream from another shop if I were you.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2020)

Well-earnt  after planting out all my beans, trimming the grape vine and judging the third of my virtual cat show classes.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are the cats avoiding you yet?



I don't think they even noticed. I think their noses might be garlic blind


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> You could have taken a picture of your cat .



I thought I'd do something a bit different for a change


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2020)

The Ridgeback has been collected this afternoon. Chap was really happy, and more importantly, he sent me a message just now that his son loves it. Win win.


----------



## postman (28 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> The Ridgeback has been collected this afternoon. Chap was really happy, and more importantly, he sent me a message just now that his son loves it. Win win.


That is because a real cyclist takes care of his/her bicycles. I did the same when i let my Dawes Super Galaxy go.Now i wish i hadn't,i was under pressure. Bloke in London text me and thanked me for it. He had not seen it his b. i. l came for it.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2020)

postman said:


> That is because a real cyclist takes care of his/her bicycles. I did the same when i let my Dawes Super Galaxy go.Now i wish i hadn't,i was under pressure. Bloke in London text me and thanked me for it. He had not seen it his b. i. l came for it.



It sold for quite a bit, but they are a half decent kids bike. We bought it used and I fixed it up, but it was in good condition. It must be over 10 years old. After it sold I spent an hour or two making sure it was spot on, and touched up any scratches.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Go on be a devil show us pictures


G’waaan then.


----------



## raleighnut (28 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> G’waaan then.
> View attachment 525699


Bit bigger than mine 






But does yours fit on the handlebars.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> G’waaan then.
> View attachment 525699



Excellent, now you've got somewhere to keep your bikes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2020)

I wonder, is there a market for canvas 2 car garages?


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It's having a lay down !
> It looks like it should have 3 mounting bolts! Plus a drive belt .


Two, one as a pivot the other to tension the belt.


----------



## Maverick Goose (28 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm on to a strawberry and basil drink now...
> View attachment 525477


Boom boom


----------



## slowmotion (29 May 2020)

This little story cheered me up immensely.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-52843846

Edit: I particularly liked....
….."Sorry mate"


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2020)

I have finally finished judging my classes in the online show, and I have chosen my Best of Variety out of those classes.

My poor head.

Anyways, going to finish my  and head off to bed.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have finally finished judging my classes in the online show, and I have chosen my Best of Variety out of those classes.
> 
> My poor head.
> 
> Anyways, going to finish my  and head off to bed.


You entered your head in a cat competition!
Isn't there a conflict of interests somewhere there.


----------



## Phaeton (29 May 2020)

Early morning ride before the sun gets up


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2020)

Morning all back out on the turbo trainer for another session. 
Yesterday evening we had the thrill of watching a large hedgehog walking between the pots on the patio before disappearing with loads of greenery


----------



## dave r (29 May 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2020)

fossyant said:


> The Ridgeback has been collected this afternoon. Chap was really happy, and more importantly, he sent me a message just now that his son loves it. Win win.


It's nice when they contact you to say how much they enjoy the things you've sold to them .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2020)

Good morning everybody. Cloudless blue sky, breezy, very much like yesterday morning. Top tea though, better than yesterday's.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2020)

Morning.
Remember ! When they ease off the restrictions if you go into other people's home try not to touch any surfaces .
It would be ideal if you can levitate !


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 May 2020)

Good morning all, happy Friday..... I think its Friday, lovely and sunny here, no wind, another ride is on the cards.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2020)

The Ospreys came back before 6 last night and I think they may have been about when it was dark . Not sure if there is an exercise on the plains . I haven't heard any gunfire . Maybe they are not using live rounds due to the dry conditions .


----------



## EltonFrog (29 May 2020)

Lovely morning ✅
Tea✅
30 minutes on the rowing machine ✅
Breakfast ✅
Shower ✅

That’s me done for the day I think.


----------



## pawl (29 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> G’waaan then.
> View attachment 525699
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2020)

My wife and I are watching the film Lost Horizon and I just wondered if any members are bursting into song and leaping around like mad things ?


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Lovely morning ✅
> Tea✅
> 30 minutes on the rowing machine ✅
> Breakfast ✅
> ...



You missed something important.... bike ride.


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2020)

Morning All.

Coffee brewed, garden watered, now logging into the office from the Shed !  Looks like I'm here for at least another 3 months , then only part time in the office, if at all ! Strange times.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2020)

Serious Light !
How much ?
You cannot be serious !


----------



## Phaeton (29 May 2020)

Back from ride, 2x bananas eaten, 2nd coffee being drunk


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Remember ! When they ease off the restrictions if you go into other people's home try not to touch any surfaces .
> It would be ideal if you can levitate !


Do you think I'll be OK if I wear the usual gloves when I'm breaking and entering?


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 May 2020)

Just back, 19 miles, coffee being drunk too


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 May 2020)

Just take your socks off and use them as mit's if you forget your gloves.


IaninSheffield said:


> Do you think I'll be OK if I wear the usual gloves when I'm breaking and entering?


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Do you think I'll be OK if I wear the usual gloves when I'm breaking and entering?


Don't forget the mask !


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My wife and I are watching the film Lost Horizon and I just wondered if any members are bursting into song and leaping around like mad things ?


I've only seen the one from the 1930's, no leaping about or singing. I trust you are speaking of the 1973 version, with songs by Burt Bacharach.


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2020)

Just had a 'Door to Door' Mattress salesman ring the bell, well apparently he'd been delivering to one of my neighbours and he'd got 2 doubles on the van.


----------



## Phaeton (29 May 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Just had a 'Door to Door' Mattress salesman ring the bell, well apparently he'd been delivering to one of my neighbours and he'd got 2 doubles on the van.


Offering a cash nudge, nudge sale?


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Offering a cash nudge, nudge sale?


Well it didnae look like he had a contactless card reader on him, I spose it's a variation on the Travellers selling Carpets or offering to do guttering, fascias etc.


----------



## Phaeton (29 May 2020)

It's alright this getting up at 5:30 for a ride before work, but now I don't want to work, mind you if I hadn't of gon for a ride I still probably wouldn't want to work, but might not be quite as tired & want to nod off in the sun.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2020)

Another hot and hayfevery day here chez Casa Reynard. To add to the misery from the elderflowers, I now have loads of willow fluff floating past. The grass is coated in white fluffy bits.

They are doing roadworks outside, There is a man standing with a stop-go board t'other side of my gate.

I have slept on my decisions in the cat show and I may be changing the odd placing here or there. It's hard when you've got so many good entries in a very big class. I had 104 cats to judge, and I split the class into four sections.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2020)

The theme in today's photography challenge is "That Friday Feeling"







Just a few plans for later...


----------



## raleighnut (29 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> The theme in today's photography challenge is "That Friday Feeling"
> 
> View attachment 525852
> 
> ...


Did you nae have a 'Crunchie' in your choccy stash or is that too obvious.


----------



## Phaeton (29 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> The theme in today's photography challenge is "That Friday Feeling"


I tried a Friday Feeling & got my face slapped


----------



## EltonFrog (29 May 2020)

Tonight we’ll be camping in the aircraft hanger  tent in the garden.


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 May 2020)

Have you got a couple of table tennis bats to direct people in?


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 May 2020)

Just sneezed.... It really hurt under my arm, have had to go and prop myself up on the bed, ribs do take a long time to heal


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 May 2020)

Couple of Brufen. all is well in my world..... going to walk up the shop in a min to see if they have any beer in


----------



## Salty seadog (29 May 2020)

dave r said:


> I remember when our lads were at primary school, there was a small butchers across the road from the school, he made his own garlic sausages, a couple of them for tea and no one would come near me for a couple of days.



It's closed now but Canterbury had a shop dedicated to the banger. I bought a batch of garlic snags. I had them double bagged and on the train home I had the whole carriage to myself.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2020)

It's MrsPete's 70th birthday today 🎂 
She doesn't know it, yet, but I've made a cake and left messages with all the neighbours in our Close to be outside their front doors at 18.00 to sing Happy Birthday to her...

She's gonna kill me 😂


----------



## carlosfandangus (29 May 2020)

Wish her happy birthday from me, what a wonderful thing to do (she probably will kill you)


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> The theme in today's photography challenge is "That Friday Feeling"
> 
> View attachment 525852
> 
> ...


Where's the cabbage?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (29 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> The theme in today's photography challenge is "That Friday Feeling"
> 
> View attachment 525852
> 
> ...


Not enough crisps.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (29 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Tonight we’ll be camping in the aircraft hanger  tent in the garden.


Just like being kids again. Have you got a bottle of warm cider and a pack of Embassy No.6?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Wish her happy birthday from me, what a wonderful thing to do (she probably will kill you)


Thank you. I will... 👍🏼 

It went really well!! 🎂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2020)

Strawberry and basil news: pretty good combination but it's reminiscent of mint and mint is better at doing mint than most other things.

I went out to the Kent coast today and cycled into a monstrous headwind. The journey back took about a third of the time.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Just like being kids again. Have you got a bottle of warm cider and a pack of Embassy No.6?


No! God no! I’ve never so much as touched a cigarette, ever and cider is vile muck. I had a non alcoholic lager top and pizza.


----------



## tyred (29 May 2020)

I've put a steak and kidney pie in the oven


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2020)

I think I've finished building up a bike . I will try it out later when it cools down . It is hot out there.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2020)

The previous post was much earlier. I have since been out and done a 10+ mile test ride on it .

It is nice to have a pint of cider on a hot day.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 May 2020)

I cycled from my home in England to Ireland and back.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2020)

Reports written, results collages done and sorted my certificates. My job as a judge in the Household Pet Cat Club virtual show is over. Time for a well-earnt 

And there might be a slice of cake to go with it as well. 

Will put the B5 box set away for another evening as I'm just too tired.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's MrsPete's 70th birthday today 🎂
> She doesn't know it, yet, but I've made a cake and left messages with all the neighbours in our Close to be outside their front doors at 18.00 to sing Happy Birthday to her...
> 
> She's gonna kill me 😂



Please wish Mrs Pete a happy birthday from me and the furry girls xxx


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Not enough crisps.



And what would Sir consider enough crisps? Bearing in mind I have another 36 packets in the house


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Please wish Mrs Pete a happy birthday from me and the furry girls xxx


I will, thank you. 





Would you all like a slice of cake? 

😊


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2020)

I would also like to wish Mrs @PeteXXX a very happy birthday, and many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2020)

Right, bed for me. I'm bushed.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2020)

tyred said:


> I've put a steak and kidney pie in the oven


You remembered to take it out I hope.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, bed for me. I'm bushed.



Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2020)

Looks like I missed the cake 
Morning all 15. Minutes into my regular turbo session . 
Another cracking start to the day here in Poshshire although a chilly wind .
First🍵 had
Cat fed
Birds fed
Must crack on have a good day


----------



## woodbutcher (30 May 2020)

stick with it


----------



## woodbutcher (30 May 2020)

Made the curry à la Reynard last night.....thats the fourth time . It is addictive , in the nicest possible way


----------



## dave r (30 May 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I would also like to wish Mrs @PeteXXX a very happy birthday, and many happy returns of the day.


I shall pass on your birthday good wishes, thank you. 

Note: All cake is now eaten. The birds have enjoyed the crumbs.. 😋


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I will, thank you.
> View attachment 526041
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice .


Did you use real ball bearings ?


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2020)

Morning .
Bright and sunny here .
Schrodie was a naughty boy last night . He wouldn't come in when I whistled for him. He eventually turned up at midnight just as I was about to lock him out the back . We try to lock him in now at night as we don't want feathers everywhere .


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2020)

@Illaveago Indeed! I had some spare in the shed..


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2020)

Morning All


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2020)

Good morning all. I made the tea too strong this morning but it's not too strong to drink.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 May 2020)

Hello, had an odd night in the tent, gave up a 4am went back in the house to bed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Hello, had an odd night in the tent, gave up a 4am went back in the house to bed.


Noises, creepy crawlies? There'll be more questions.


----------



## carlosfandangus (30 May 2020)

Good morning all, 1st coffee on its way down, late night so late get up, lovely and sunny out, shame it had supposed to be the start of practice for the TT today, glorious weather for the first day


----------



## EltonFrog (30 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Noises, creepy crawlies? There'll be more questions.


Well, camping in our garden is a bit noisier than we thought (traffic) then the dawn chorus kicked off at four am.
we had tea and Camp cooked breakfast in the tent.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2020)

Something tells me it's breakfast time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2020)

Our stay-at-home orders were lifted last night, and outdoor dining may resume, as may barbers and beauty salons. Some shops may also open on a restricted basis. I haven't been so much affected, because as an essential person I did not have to self-quarantine.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Well, camping in our garden is a bit noisier than we thought (traffic) then the dawn chorus kicked off at four am.
> we had tea and Camp cooked breakfast in the tent.
> 
> 
> View attachment 526070



That's a carpet. You've got a carpet in your tent?

How do you carry it on the bike?


----------



## carlosfandangus (30 May 2020)

Just been out for a sunny 11, came home as it was so busy!!!! the roads were full of inconsiderate drivers, nearly got taken out on a roundabout as an "R" plate driver was just steaming through, the tracks are full, every man/woman and their dog, runners, bloody cyclists, the prom was full too


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a carpet. You've got a carpet in your tent?
> 
> How do you carry it on the bike?


You should see the tent!


----------



## carlosfandangus (30 May 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Our stay-at-home orders were lifted last night, and outdoor dining may resume, as may barbers and beauty salons. Some shops may also open on a restricted basis. I haven't been so much affected, because as an essential person I did not have to self-quarantine.



Ours too, hairdressers soon and outdoor dinning, shops are already open if they can meet the social distance rule, schools start opening from the middle of next month


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Ours too, hairdressers soon and outdoor dinning, shops are already open if they can meet the social distance rule, schools start opening from the middle of next month


Our schools still close in summer, but preparations are being made for fall.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Well, camping in our garden is a bit noisier than we thought (traffic) then the dawn chorus kicked off at four am.
> we had tea and Camp cooked breakfast in the tent.
> View attachment 526069
> 
> ...



Is that fake bacon in the pan with the real stuff?


----------



## pawl (30 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Well, camping in our garden is a bit noisier than we thought (traffic) then the dawn chorus kicked off at four am.
> we had tea and Camp cooked breakfast in the tent.
> View attachment 526069
> 
> ...






I am sitting here mouth watering wondering what to have for lunch and I get to your post.Toast and Marmite just doesn’t seem to cut it🤪🤪🤪🤪


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2020)

Lovely hot and sunny day here chez Casa Reynard, but hot + sunny = hayfever. 

Shopping is now out of quarantine and have been putting away the stuff that hasn't needed being put in the utility room fridge.

It's almost lunchtime here, and I will probably have toast, some with avocado and chilli sauce and some with my social distancing hummus.  And washed down with a pot of tea, of course. There may also be satsumas and grapes on the menu too.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Artwork"







Here's some of my pencil work. The large portrait of Paul Warwick (top left) usually hangs on the wall above my desk. The other live in my folio.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Made the curry à la Reynard last night.....thats the fourth time . It is addictive , in the nicest possible way



Ah, brilliant  I'm chuffed the recipe is getting good mileage chez Maison Woodbutcher.

It's good with home made naan bread too...


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lovely hot and sunny day here chez Casa Reynard,


I know I would be complaining if it were raining but it is too hot to work on the kitcar on the drive


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2020)

I've just had a cinnamon bun and am tempted to have another because I meant to have it with my coffee but I forgot about the coffee first time.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a carpet. You've got a carpet in your tent?
> 
> How do you carry it on the bike?





Salty seadog said:


> Is that fake bacon in the pan with the real stuff?



yes is the answer to both questions. Please don’t ask me to explain, these decisions are made by a much higher power.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> yes is the answer to both questions. Please don’t ask me to explain, these decisions are made by a much higher power.


No, I understand completely.
The Administration does things her way. 
I may or may not go along with it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2020)

I can't find the cleaning bucket.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 May 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can't find the cleaning bucket.



Under the sink normally. 

Have you actually got one to be found? Gotta ask the right questions.


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Have you actually got one to be found? Gotta ask the right questions.


It's surprising how much time you can spend looking for something you haven't got, I find them very hard to locate


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2020)

Just back from the supermercardo. MrsPete needed some things with wings, apparently..


----------



## Ripple (30 May 2020)

Colleague looking at CCTV:
- Oh, look, that black BMW is here again!
Me:
- It's not black. It's blue. And it's not BMW. It's my car.


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2020)

Ripple said:


> Colleague looking at CCTV:
> - Oh, look, that black BMW is here again!
> Me:
> - It's not black. It's blue. And it's not BMW. It's my car.


How often do they give Police statements?


----------



## Ripple (30 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> How often do they give Police statements?



*That* black BMW belongs to a drug dealer.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 May 2020)

Ripple said:


> Colleague looking at CCTV:
> - Oh, look, that black BMW is here again!
> Me:
> - It's not black. It's blue. And it's not BMW. It's my car.


Are you *sure* it's blue? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_dress


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Just back from the supermercardo. MrsPete needed some things with wings, apparently..


Ooh goody! A plane !


----------



## Ripple (30 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Are you *sure* it's blue? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_dress


DVLA says - DVLA knows.


----------



## carlosfandangus (30 May 2020)

When you do find it it will have a hole in it dear Liza (is that how you spell it?)

I can't find the cleaning bucket.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> When you do find it it will have a hole in it dear Liza (is that how you spell it?)
> 
> I can't find the cleaning bucket.


Then fix it dear Henry, dear Henry ...


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> When you do find it it will have a hole in it dear Liza (is that how you spell it?)
> 
> I can't find the cleaning bucket.


Is that not Liza with a Zee not Lisa with an Ess?


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2020)

Ripple said:


> DVLA says - DVLA knows.


Excuse me, they have spend £25 Million rebranding from DVLA to DSA, it was clearly wasted on you


----------



## carlosfandangus (30 May 2020)

Just fixed the lad across the road's front skewer on his MTB, " I don't know what happened, I hit it with a hammer and it just broke!!!!"

I had only rear spares in my draw, got one off another bike in the shed at the back of the house, why cant you just buy a front? more searching on the bay of deals required, If I have to buy a pair I will have 3 spare rears.


----------



## postman (30 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just back, 19 miles, coffee being drunk too


Too what..Hot,late,quick,fast,tell us don't keep us in suspense.


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2020)

postman said:


> don't keep us in suspense.


It's Saturday night, you know you can wear your suspenders


----------



## carlosfandangus (30 May 2020)

Too..... Also @Phaeton was drinking coffee at the same time ...Also, sorry if you have been in suspense all this time


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Too..... Also @Phaeton was drinking coffee at the same time ...Also, sorry if you have been in suspense all this time


Was I? How bloody good are your binoculars to be able to see that


----------



## carlosfandangus (30 May 2020)

I got thrown out of a night club once for that, I swapped with a young lady, she was wearing my trousers, I wore the stockings and suspenders, very drunk IRC


Phaeton said:


> It's Saturday night, you know you can wear your suspenders


----------



## Ripple (30 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Excuse me, they have spend £25 Million rebranding from DVLA to DSA, it was clearly wasted on you



My previous car was blue and this one is also blue. But previous one was "wash-it-every-2-days-and-it's-still-dirty" blue. This one is "wash-it-once-a-year-and-it's-still-clean" blue. Unless fookin pigeons complicate things.


----------



## carlosfandangus (30 May 2020)

Very good, however it was yesterday and you had just come in from a ride and had 2 bananas and were drinking coffee ( thought I was losing my mind when I read the post from @postman)


Phaeton said:


> Was I? How bloody good are your binoculars to be able to see that


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Very good, however it was yesterday and you had just come in from a ride and had 2 bananas and were drinking coffee ( thought I was losing my mind when I read the post from @postman)


I remember the bananas but not the coffee, I plan the same tomorrow morning


----------



## EltonFrog (30 May 2020)

I’m about to have my evening meal in the tent/hanger/warehouse.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m about to have my evening meal in the tent/hanger/warehouse.


Take care. It could end up requisitioned as a Nightingale when the second wave comes along!


----------



## carlosfandangus (30 May 2020)

Just mopped the kitchen floor.... (I had to) I had cleaned up a spill/mess that Mrs had made dropping a flan using leather cleaner instead of detox, the floor was very slippy, who's idea was it to make the bottles the same..... never read the labels, just picked up a familiar looking bottle


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Excuse me, they have spend £25 Million rebranding from DVLA to DSA, it was clearly wasted on you


DSA has been replaced





However the DVLA is still there


----------



## Maverick Goose (30 May 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I got thrown out of a night club once for that, I swapped with a young lady, she was wearing my trousers, I wore the stockings and suspenders, very drunk IRC


Very, very drunk?🥳

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh8CQRerBVA&pbjreload=101


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2020)

Saw my first 2020 registered car earlier today.


----------



## Speicher (31 May 2020)

Kizzy the cat had something Very Important to tell me this yesterday evening! A fox has dared to walk too close to the garden fence! 

In other news, I tidied the patio today. Just in case someone wants to visit me next week and needs to sit outdoors. 

Supper last night was piced parsip snoop.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2020)

I'm frustrated and more than just a bit pissed off...

Someone has won an online cat show using my photos without my permission.  At the very least it would have been common courtesy to ask if they could use them, but it *IS* a breach of copyright whichever way you look at it.

And I've spent the evening struggling with the drawing of a gaggle of FF1600 cars.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2020)

So I'm going to be a grumpy guts and sod off to bed.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm frustrated and more than just a bit pissed off...
> 
> Someone has won an online cat show using my photos without my permission.  At the very least it would have been common courtesy to ask if they could use them, but it *IS* a breach of copyright whichever way you look at it.
> 
> And I've spent the evening struggling with the drawing of a gaggle of FF1600 cars.


Inform whoever was running the competition, mentioning the copyright issue is now their problem as well. They've published them after all.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 May 2020)

Morning. The dawn chorus was very noisy again this morning.

I have my tea.
And I transferred my last ever mortgage payment into the account this morning, ready for tomorrow.


----------



## woodbutcher (31 May 2020)

Sitting outside on the terrace drinking my first strong coffee of the day. The dogs are unusually quiet and almost relaxed, l fear something is about to kick off . 
It's going to be a hot one !


----------



## dave r (31 May 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2020)

Morning.
It looks lovely and sunny out . I've just finished a  and about to go and make another .


----------



## EltonFrog (31 May 2020)

I can’t find the ‘How much your having a laugh’ fred.


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2020)

Morning all just watched the last hour of le man's from 2019 whilst sat on the turbo .
Only another 20 minutes to go.
Another cracking day I wonder what lies ahead ?


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

Ferrari pit crew wannabe out changing the wheels on his car, again. The sound of the impact driver fills the morning air, drowning out the birdsong.


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2020)

Morning all. Sorry for being a bit late on parade (3 days or so!) but life's been even more mundane than usual here. To summarise...
Wake, coffee while reading the news, go to work (which has started to pick up again) and drink more coffee, come home, drink hot chocolate or beer instead of coffee, sleep. Repeat.

About the most interesting thing was getting out of bed post coffee on Thursday and falling over back onto the bed as my right foot had gone numb while sat cross legged and I hadn't noticed.

Today looks like a lovely day for a ride, so I may put the bike into the car and head inland to start somewhere different for a change.


----------



## Phaeton (31 May 2020)

Decided last night to go for an early ride this morning, but when I woke up at 5:30 that it was too early & fancied another hour, 2.75 hours later I woke up. Having coffee & muesli before I now go.



classic33 said:


> Ferrari pit crew wannabe out changing the wheels on his car, again. The sound of the impact driver fills the morning air, drowning out the birdsong.


That's very inconsiderate, I have an unwritten rule, no noisy jobs on the cars till after 9am, then it's fair game.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2020)

Morning mundane world citizens. I'm having real difficulty concentrating this morning. Another tea might help.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm frustrated and more than just a bit pissed off...
> 
> Someone has won an online cat show using my photos without my permission.  At the very least it would have been common courtesy to ask if they could use them, but it *IS* a breach of copyright whichever way you look at it


Damn charlatans!! If I could draw, or paint, a pic decent enough to win anything I'd be more than a bit plssed off! 🥊 🥊 
Go kick some ass.. You'll have the full support of the Mundane Massive backing you up.. 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2020)

One of the Cornflakes in my bowl was burnt! I pushed up to the rim but it slid back in. 
I still didn't eat it, though..


----------



## pawl (31 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning mundane world citizens. I'm having real difficulty concentrating this morning. Another tea might help.




Make it a coffee instead of tea and you will be buzzing 😀😀😀😀👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2020)

pawl said:


> Make it a coffee instead of tea and you will be buzzing 😀😀😀😀👍


You have successfully guessed my next activity.


----------



## postman (31 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Someone has won an online cat show using my photos without my permission.  At the very least it would have been common courtesy to ask if they could use them, but it *IS* a breach of copyright whichever way you look at it.




Reynard has just explained to the cat,it has won a competition.It looked up and purred me ow.


----------



## carlosfandangus (31 May 2020)

Morning all, woke at 6, thought I would have a lie in until 8, got up at 08:30, done nothing yet apart from drink coffee and let the rabbits out, daughter told me last night that she wants some chickens, she has seen some fertilized eggs for sale on e bay, I have explained that due to them being posted and post is hit and miss at the moment she may get eggs to eat and not to hatch!!


----------



## Speicher (31 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I can’t find the ‘How much your having a laugh’ fred.



You need to look for the giraffe! 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-how-much-or-youre-havin-a-giraffe-thread.202777/


----------



## EltonFrog (31 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> You need to look for the giraffe!
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-how-much-or-youre-havin-a-giraffe-thread.202777/


Ta, I found it earlier.


----------



## woodbutcher (31 May 2020)

Just returned home from the weekly produce market in Cazals, bought olives (three sorts) from a Portuguese guy, home made chocolate cakes from a Dutch guy and last but not least, lots of vegetables from Bernard, French guy.
Just reflecting on the feeling that l am a lucky son of a gun , this is the road running past our house, and its the only house until you get to the empty Chateau .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Just returned home from the weekly produce market in Cazals, bought olives (three sorts) from a Portuguese guy, home made chocolate cakes from a Dutch guy and last but not least, lots of vegetables from Bernard, French guy.
> Just reflecting on the feeling that l am a lucky son of a gun , this is the road running past our house, and its the only house until you get to the empty Chateau .
> View attachment 526449


Plutôt pas mal. (Or rather not bad, as the French has it.)


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Just returned home from the weekly produce market in Cazals, bought olives (three sorts) from a Portuguese guy, home made chocolate cakes from a Dutch guy and last but not least, lots of vegetables from Bernard, French guy.
> Just reflecting on the feeling that l am a lucky son of a gun , this is the road running past our house, and its the only house until you get to the empty Chateau .
> View attachment 526449


_"Anything"_ in the empty chateau?


----------



## Speicher (31 May 2020)

What a strange world.  I appear to have been transmogrified.


----------



## Phaeton (31 May 2020)

Slightly later than planned ride over, drinking coffee minus bananas as informed Sunday lunch is only 1 hour away


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Slightly later than planned ride over, drinking coffee minus bananas as informed Sunday lunch is only 1 hour away


If you were to have pedalled quicker would it have been less than an hour away?


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 May 2020)

Got some hot cross buns on yellow sticker but failed to notice they were wheat/gulten free.
Just had one. Not at all inedible.


----------



## Phaeton (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> If you were to have pedalled quicker would it have been less than an hour away?


Is it not logical that had I pedalled slower lunch would have been less than an hour away?


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Is it not logical that had I pedalled slower lunch would have been less than an hour away?


No


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 May 2020)

I found a half used bag of Bulghur Wheat at the back of a cupboard...that'll come in handy for stuffing a Butternut Squash.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (31 May 2020)

Speicher said:


> What a strange world.  I appear to have been transmogrified.
> 
> View attachment 526454


Just looking at the head in isolation, it’s amazing how much like a cat it looks.

Edit: I assume I’ve missed something and it is a cat?


----------



## mybike (31 May 2020)

Just spent 10 minutes drinking coffee in the shade of the fir, trying to read CC on my iPad. Just too bright & glasses too dark.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (31 May 2020)

I’m listening to a replay of last year’s World Cup Final on Test Match Special.

Shhhhh. Don’t tell me who won.


----------



## mybike (31 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The Fragrant MrsP has bought a tent. She is currently pitching it in the garden, when I say tent, it looks more like she’s building a feckin’ extension! You wanna see the size of the feckin thing.



People at the back have a construction that must take up a third of their garden!


----------



## Phaeton (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> No


It's immaterial now anyway as lunch has been eaten it was very nice, I feel like a snooze,


----------



## EltonFrog (31 May 2020)

mybike said:


> People at the back have a construction that must take up a third of their garden!


Must be us!


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Ferrari pit crew wannabe out changing the wheels on his car, again. The sound of the impact driver fills the morning air, drowning out the birdsong.


_Ferrari pit crew wannabe,
out
Changing the wheels on his car, 
again
The sound of the impact driver
fills the morning air
Drowning out the birdsong._
Some of the everyday poetry around here.


----------



## Phaeton (31 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’m listening to a replay of last year’s World Cup Final on Test Match Special.


ROFL Sorry but the only thing I can think more boring than TMS is listening to a repeat of a TMS, I suppose the only good thing is you know when it is going to end as opposed to not knowing when the agony is going to end.

@Tenacious Sloth


Spoiler: DO NOT OPEN



The team with the most runs won[/spolier]


----------



## mybike (31 May 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Don't forget the mask !



I'm just wondering how long it'll be before mask wearing will be frowned on again.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It's immaterial now anyway as lunch has been eaten it was very nice, I feel like a snooze,


Never have a snooze on a full stomach!
Lay on your back or side instead.


----------



## Phaeton (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Never have a snooze on a full stomach!
> Lay on your back or side instead.


There is no fear, I will not be allowed to have one,


----------



## EltonFrog (31 May 2020)

Today’s Magnum is Almond .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (31 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> ROFL Sorry but the only thing I can think more boring than TMS is listening to a repeat of a TMS, I suppose the only good thing is you know when it is going to end as opposed to not knowing when the agony is going to end.


Well. This _is_ the mundane news thread. 



> @Tenacious SlothThe team with the most runs won[/spolier]



That’s where you’re wrong smarty-pants. Both teams scored exactly the same number of runs, even after the super over.


----------



## carlosfandangus (31 May 2020)

Just back from a sunny and warm 18.5 ride, lots of people out, first 2 miles of the old railway track were heaving.

Tried my Craft bib shorts on today instead of my DHB Aerons, not sure yet, I did buy 4 pairs of the craft ones Planet X had them at £18 a pair in winter


----------



## woodbutcher (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> _"Anything"_ in the empty chateau?


I'm not sure about that because after it was sold and the previous owners left with their worldly goods , the new owner had a dispute with someone and he murdered the "someone" before moving in . Chances are that the place is empty, maybe if l can work up enough courage/cheek , l will try to find a way inside for a mooch around


----------



## Phaeton (31 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> l will try to find a way inside for a mooch around


But isn't that where you thought your dog had run off to, didn't you think you him/her going inside?


----------



## mybike (31 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Decided last night to go for an early ride this morning, but when I woke up at 5:30 that it was too early & fancied another hour, 2.75 hours later I woke up. Having coffee & muesli before I now go.
> 
> 
> That's very inconsiderate, I have an unwritten rule, no noisy jobs on the cars till after 9am, then it's fair game.



I find muesli before a ride to be unwise.


----------



## Phaeton (31 May 2020)

mybike said:


> I find muesli before a ride to be unwise.


Dare I ask why?


----------



## mybike (31 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Must be us!



Don't think so.


----------



## mybike (31 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Dare I ask why?



Probably not.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2020)

Another sunny, blustery and hayfevery day here chez Casa Reynard.

Made pitta bread this morning, and we had them for lunch with my Social Distancing Hummus. 

I'm just having a quiet afternoon. Might work on my FF1600 painting.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I'm not sure about that because after it was sold and the previous owners left with their worldly goods , *the new owner had a dispute with someone and he murdered the "someone" before moving in . *Chances are that the place is empty, maybe if l can work up enough courage/cheek , l will try to find a way inside for a mooch around


There could be _"something"_ within then!


----------



## woodbutcher (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> There could be _"something"_ within then!


You trying to freak me out  Funnily enough l admit to having "previous" with regard to the supernatural ...for want of a better word . I might be tempted to explain at some point , though l prefer not to dwell on such matters for too long


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2020)

Pastor Jenrick, reading the daily Government covid service just said ''unprecedented since world war 2''. So, it never happened before since then? Hmm.


----------



## woodbutcher (31 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> But isn't that where you thought your dog had run off to, didn't you think you him/her going inside?


Yes it's the same place, and l have had a look around the courtyard but not tried to get into the house yet.
There are some carvings in the stone of the house which l am intrigued by , when l get the time and the inclination l will take a few photos .....l am sure one depicts the "All seeing eye" . Dunno if that has a benign or malign significance


----------



## carlosfandangus (31 May 2020)

Just been out to get some milk, the milk person doesn't deliver until Tuesday, my kids have taken to drinking it straight from the carton with a straw, pint at a time.
Anyhow, looks like we will have an Island full of athletes by next year, never seen so many runners and speed walkers out and about


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2020)

That's one Van Diemen drawn, and half a Quest.

Time to knock off for a


----------



## postman (31 May 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’m listening to a replay of last year’s World Cup Final on Test Match Special.
> 
> Shhhhh. Don’t tell me who won.


 

i watch highlights of the 66 World Cup often.I think today with VAR that goal would not have counted.Mind you Jack Charlton would not have been punished for that free kick either.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2020)

postman said:


> i watch highlights of the 66 World Cup often.I think today with VAR that goal would not have counted.Mind you Jack Charlton would not have been punished for that free kick either.


''They think it's all over again...''


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

mybike said:


> Don't think so.
> 
> View attachment 526516


Just hope the window doesn't drop in on them.


----------



## Speicher (31 May 2020)

Today's wildlife in the garden:






That's not my hand, it is stock photo from Bing. I rescued it from Kizzy and with advice from a neighbour, who just happens to know about these things, he said put it near the long grass at the edge of the field. He lent the grass snake a small saucer with water and rocks in it.

When I sat down and watched Country File, someone was filming grass snakes. He said they should be called water snakes, as they are so at home in water. Adult grass snakes can be up to one metre in length. The baby one in my garden was about 150mm in length.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (31 May 2020)

I listened to the last couple of hours of the TMS coverage of last year’s World Cup Final while I was out on my ride this afternoon and was relieved to discover that we still won, although I think TMS missed a trick here.

They could have re-recorded the final super over and had New Zealand win it on the final ball. 

That would have been a great wind up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2020)

I must be the only one that gets these sunsets. There's a strange corona thingy going on in this one as it inches towards the BT tower.


----------



## Maverick Goose (31 May 2020)

Amazeballs sunset DM!


----------



## tyred (31 May 2020)

I'm watching Fred Dibnah's "Made in Britain" and wishing I could afford a traction engine.


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2020)

Senior moment - I went out to the kitchen and then couldn't remember why so, rather than waste the effort, I made a mug of hot chocolate.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Amazeballs sunset DM!


Never known such a sequence of sunsets where you can actually see the sun. Not that you can see the sun in that photo. And I'd normally be in a place of emboozement at this time of night. But we've been disemboozled.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2020)

Just had a light supper earlier of pitta bread, roasted vine tomatoes and mushrooms stuffed with cream cheese and garlic and topped with parmesan breadcrumbs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just had a light supper earlier of pitta bread, roasted vine tomatoes and mushrooms stuffed with cream cheese and garlic and topped with parmesan breadcrumbs.


I can't imagine a big supper chez Reynard if that's just a light one.


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2020)

Now I remember why I went to the kitchen - I was going to go out the back door and check if I needed to put the recycling bin out.

Back in a few seconds.


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2020)

Nope, not even 1/4 full.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Now I remember why I went to the kitchen - I was going to go out the back door and check if I needed to put the recycling bin out.
> 
> Back in a few seconds.


Who thinks he'll lock himself out?


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who thinks he'll lock himself out?


Ha, you don't get rid of me that easily. The bin is right by the back door so I just need to lean out.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't imagine a big supper chez Reynard if that's just a light one.



It's usually our main meal of the day. But we were a bit    at lunch today.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2020)

Ooops, I forgot to post my photography challenge photo... The theme was "Whimsical"






So let me introduce you all to Mr Plonkypaws 

And yes, I *did* make him.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jun 2020)

I've been wondering if dentists actually use dental mirrors, or if they use other technology to peer into the dark corners of patients' mouths.
Every time I stick a mirror in there, it fogs up in about five seconds.
Any suggestions before the professionals come on stream again some time in 2021?


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Jun 2020)

Back at school today for the first time since 22/01. 

Kids are back next week.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I've been wondering if dentists actually use dental mirrors, or if they use other technology to peer into the dark corners of patients' mouths.
> Every time I stick a mirror in there, it fogs up in about five seconds.
> Any suggestions before the professionals come on stream again some time in 2021?


Thought they were being allowed to reopen from next week.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2020)

One for the night owls.

Bright object/star in the morning sky.
Bearing: 150° magnetic, at 01:45
Expected to increase to 170° magnetic around 04:00.
Inclination: 10°, expected to increase to approximately 15° by same time.

Smaller/distant object following same course. Visible from 03:00, 10° behind, approximately.

Any ideas on what they are?

First thoughts of them being other than natural, ruled out due to slow speed across the sky. First noticed Saturday morning, same times, in an otherwise clear sky.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jun 2020)

Visitors from Planet Zog checking up on the G5 phone masts and having a cuppa with David Icke.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Visitors from Planet Zog checking up on the G5 phone masts and having a cuppa with David Icke.


These two!


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I must be the only one that gets these sunsets. There's a strange corona thingy going on in this one as it inches towards the BT tower.
> 
> View attachment 526645


Thought you'd got that under control in your locale?


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> One for the night owls.
> 
> Bright object/star in the morning sky.
> Bearing: 150° magnetic, at 01:45
> ...


Tried Stellarium?


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I've been wondering if dentists actually use dental mirrors, or if they use other technology to peer into the dark corners of patients' mouths.
> Every time I stick a mirror in there, it fogs up in about five seconds.
> Any suggestions before the professionals come on stream again some time in 2021?



I assume an anti fog coating.


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2020)

Back to work 😠 Eric the Beetle goes to his new home today 😠


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2020)

Well that was a strange experience 
Hope we are all ok 
Another nice start to the day outside 
June the 1st and no holidays yet what is going on


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jun 2020)

I’m up. I’m late. I have tea, outside in the garden.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2020)

Morning all! Tea, cloudless skies, the local goldfinch has popped off somewhere else leaving me to try and judge whether traffic noise levels are back to normal. 

I'm off to see my grandkids this afternoon for the first time since mid-March.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I've been wondering if dentists actually use dental mirrors, or if they use other technology to peer into the dark corners of patients' mouths.
> Every time I stick a mirror in there, it fogs up in about five seconds.
> Any suggestions before the professionals come on stream again some time in 2021?


Put a tiny dab of washing up liquid on the mirror and rub it in.

It probably won’t stop it misting up, but it will serve you right for swearing. 😄

seriously though, it should prevent the mirror fogging.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2020)

PPFDOTM NR 👍🏼


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR 👍🏼


K?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2020)

Pinch, punch, first day of the month.. No returns 😊


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 Jun 2020)

Off to the post office to post some brifters i sold on the forum yesterday, finish my coffee first.

Another lovely day out there, blue sky, no wind and already quite warm


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Another lovely day out there, blue sky, no wind and already quite warm


We have 2 out of 3 so it ain't bad


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 Jun 2020)

Just in case anyone needs to know, 2 105 brifters wrapped in bubble wrap, set of brake cables in a jiffy bag £5.97 cheapest option with tracking


----------



## looker (1 Jun 2020)

June already, where did the last 5 months go?


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Jun 2020)

Just had my first strawberry from the garden. Yes, just the one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2020)

looker said:


> June already, where did the last 5 months go?


Lots of things seem to have been cancelled this year.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just in case anyone needs to know, 2 105 brifters wrapped in bubble wrap, set of brake cables in a jiffy bag £5.97 cheapest option with tracking


How much did you charge the buyer £4 that's what I seem to do.


----------



## looker (1 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Just had my first strawberry from the garden. Yes, just the one.



With Champagne ?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> I'm just wondering how long it'll be before mask wearing will be frowned on again.


Fashions seem to be repeated now and then . How long has it been since Dick Turpin ?


----------



## looker (1 Jun 2020)

Do we stop clapping now or wait until all the neighbours have stopped?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2020)

Morning !
I was outside putting water into some cans and then putting the hose away earlier . And then I spent an age catching up .
I am now letting the news filter in .


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Yes it's the same place, and l have had a look around the courtyard but not tried to get into the house yet.
> There are some carvings in the stone of the house which l am intrigued by , when l get the time and the inclination l will take a few photos .....l am sure one depicts the "All seeing eye" . Dunno if that has a benign or malign significance


Probably just Masonic. The French were big into Freemasonry at one time.


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 Jun 2020)

Just included postage in the price, I envisaged it costing £5, I did send a pedal to another member for free, it cost £1.65 to post, I didnt charge for the pedal and just said give the postage to a charity of your choice


Phaeton said:


> How much did you charge the buyer £4 that's what I seem to do.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jun 2020)

Happy World Milk Day!


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 Jun 2020)

Mine have just started to colour up, I have over 30 plants on the dividing wall at the front for the kids, mine and nextdoor (if they are quick enough)


IaninSheffield said:


> Just had my first strawberry from the garden. Yes, just the one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2020)

The grandkids' primary school has marked the return to school by.........taking a day off for training!


----------



## JRTemple (1 Jun 2020)

4 mile queue to get into McDonalds near me on the A41 Watford!

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/593560425879029321/


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2020)

JRTemple said:


> 4 mile queue to get into McDonalds near me on the A41 Watford!


Very sensible driver there using his/he phone whilst driving


----------



## mybike (1 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Yes it's the same place, and l have had a look around the courtyard but not tried to get into the house yet.
> There are some carvings in the stone of the house which l am intrigued by , when l get the time and the inclination l will take a few photos .....l am sure one depicts the "All seeing eye" . Dunno if that has a benign or malign significance



Depends whether it's watching over you or watching out for you.


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> Depends whether it's watching over you or watching out for you.


Hmm, not altogether reassuring


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Probably just Masonic. The French were big into Freemasonry at one time.


That was my first thought as well, although l wasn't aware that Freemasonry was around in France....interesting !


----------



## mybike (1 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just hope the window doesn't drop in on them.



Yeah, there is something very odd about the window hinges in those houses. I've see similar in badly opened tip'n tilt windows.


----------



## mybike (1 Jun 2020)

JRTemple said:


> 4 mile queue to get into McDonalds near me on the A41 Watford!
> 
> https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/593560425879029321/



South side I presume.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Visitors from Planet Zog checking up on the G5 phone masts and having a cuppa with David Icke.


Maybe Dominic Cummings has some relatives visiting?


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2020)

Eric has gone to his new home


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2020)

Had a quiet morning puttering around and doing assorted stuff. Now it's time to knock off for a spot of lunch.

I may plant some courgettes out later on.

And I have finished the ink drawing for my new painting. That was... challenging...

Oh, and I am watching an item on the Bay of E that will sit nicely in my archive if I can get my mitts on it.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Communication"


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Visitors from Planet Zog checking up on the G5 phone masts and having a cuppa with David Icke.



Zog? Zog yes, zog no?

I'll go put a bucket on my head and pretend to be the Vorlon god Boojie


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> That was my first thought as well, although l wasn't aware that Freemasonry was around in France....interesting !


https://www.richardcassaro.com/tag/all-seeing-eye-in-the-triangle/


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2020)

I've been out for a ride this morning, 53 miles out round the Twycross, Market Bosworth area.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2020)

I went up to visit the pogs in the frond a little while ago and noticed a small tadpole swimming on its back. It had legs! I then noticed another one and thought . Ooh! That's a big one ! It was a newt !


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Jun 2020)

looker said:


> With Champagne ?


Of course! A mug of Yorkshire Tea.


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Communication"
> 
> View attachment 526765


Unusual keyboard layout? Y and Z interchanged.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> _Ferrari pit crew wannabe,
> out
> Changing the wheels on his car,
> again
> ...



View: https://youtu.be/57q6TUMTS_M


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/57q6TUMTS_M





I actually think that is the correct amount of people they should be allowed to use.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Unusual keyboard layout? Y and Z interchanged.



It's a Polish language keyboard. There are other keys that are different if you look closely.

The typewriter is WW2 issue and belonged to Grandad Arthur.


----------



## carlosfandangus (1 Jun 2020)

Is it not the bear minimum that you should use in a pit stop?


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2020)

Time to put the painting away. I need that background to dry completely before I can start working on the cars.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Is it not the bear minimum that you should use in a pit stop?



It depends on the claws in the contract. No one wants a Grisly End.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2020)

I really have a hankering for a big bag of chips. 
With salt and malt vinegar... 

🍟


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Is it not the bear minimum that you should use in a pit stop?


This post deserves a hug!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I really have a hankering for a big bag of chips.
> With salt and malt vinegar...
> 
> 🍟


I've just made inroads into these...


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This post deserves a hug!


Or even a HuggyBear


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just made inroads into these...
> View attachment 526856


Looks tasty, but they're crisps, not fat, juicy, great chips!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Looks tasty, but they're crisps, not fat, juicy, great chips!!


Ok, I'll put my glasses on


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jun 2020)

I had a glass of alcohol free wine today. It was really rather jolly good.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I had a glass of alcohol free wine today. It was really rather jolly good.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jun 2020)

Im not wearing socks 🧦 right now


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Im not wearing socks 🧦 right now


You rebel!


----------



## Speicher (1 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Im not wearing socks 🧦 right now



Neither am I!


----------



## Speicher (1 Jun 2020)

For clarification I am not wearing your socks, or my own socks.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2020)

I'm wearing pink fluffy socks. 

I think they more than make up for the sock deficit of @Speicher and @YukonBoy


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Im not wearing socks 🧦 right now





Speicher said:


> Neither am I!


Neither am I wearing my socks or anyone else’s.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2020)

Eeek, I'm not sure my socks cover the sock deficit of three people whose feet are likely much bigger than mine! 

I'll have to go find my super-extra-double fluffy socks now...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Neither am I wearing my socks or anyone else’s.


There seems to be a pattern forming here !
How many other members of CC aren't wearing each others socks ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2020)

I admit to being more bare footed than fair booted.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jun 2020)

I've not worn socks since I got home from work this afternoon. Or trousers (shorts instead).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2020)

I've not felt the need to wear shorts since I got home. Nor the need to post selfies, you'll be reassured to know.


----------



## Maverick Goose (1 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Fashions seem to be repeated now and then . How long has it been since Dick Turpin ?


I spend my cash on looking flash and grabbing your attention...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4B2a6l6wM2k


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2020)

I've got my Desert Boots on


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I've got my Desert Boots on


Socks?


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Socks?


Of course.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Of course.


Your own!


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2020)

I of course mean a pair like these but mine are 10yrs old so aren't as clean


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I assume an anti fog coating.


Hmmmmm.

_{geek hat ON}_
I'm not a great believer in "anti-fog" miracle products. I've never found a pair of ski goggles that doesn't fog, despite the laughable price tags. Anyway, the inside of your mouth must be a condensing environment, I think. How can the mirror shrug the moisture off unless it's heated?
It's a worry!
_{geek hat OFF}_


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I of course mean a pair like these but mine are 10yrs old so aren't as clean
> 
> View attachment 526909


Liquid fat from a take-away doner kebab dripped on to my last pair of "brothel-creepers" in about 1970 after a gig at the Marquee, Wardour Street. They never looked quite the same ever again.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jun 2020)

Premium Bond checking time. £150 worth of beer tokens for me this month


----------



## slowmotion (2 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Premium Bond checking time. £150 worth of beer tokens for me this month


Splendid!


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Premium Bond checking time. £150 worth of beer tokens for me this month



£25 for me.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2020)

good morning people.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks! Another nice morning.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2020)

bit cool this morning but the coffee seems better


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Premium Bond checking time. £150 worth of beer tokens for me this month



Just another £50 for me 
Good start to the day here thanks 
First cuppa downed 
Showered 
Now chilling before the daily down the stairs commute


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2020)

Morning.
Feeling sleepy this morning after a broken night's sleep .
We were woken by a high pitched noise! Not knowing if it was part of a dream we looked at one another for clarification. We assumed smoke alarm ! My wife assumed as it was only a brief one peep that it was caused by an open window . Once convinced that everything was fine we went back to sleep. Nicely fast asleep it went off again !  A tour of the house followed. It didn't go off again . We are assuming that the battery is on it's way out .


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jun 2020)

Morning all. Lousy night's sleep - been awake since about quarter past six, so only around 5 hours. Showered & coffee done already, with breakfast next followed by an extended cycle commute to work as it's a lovely day and I have the time.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jun 2020)

Just completed 30 minutes on the rowing machine. Now breakfast.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (2 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Hmmmmm.
> 
> _{geek hat ON}_
> I'm not a great believer in "anti-fog" miracle products. I've never found a pair of ski goggles that doesn't fog, despite the laughable price tags. Anyway, the inside of your mouth must be a condensing environment, I think. How can the mirror shrug the moisture off unless it's heated?
> ...



Try sucking ice cubes before inserting the mirror.

As long as you get done within 1.5 seconds you should be mist free.

I’m not helping, am I?


----------



## JRTemple (2 Jun 2020)

Hundreds of people queued from daybreak outside Ikea near the M6 as the store reopened for the first time since the coronavirus outbreak.


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2020)

JRTemple said:


> Hundreds of people queued from daybreak outside Ikea near the M6 as the store reopened for the first time since the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> View attachment 526933




https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ikea-warrington-re-opened-today-no-thank-you.262370/


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Jun 2020)

Good morning all, first coffee drunk, going to make a second, another lovely day today (note to self... Check premium bonds)


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Premium Bond checking time. £150 worth of beer tokens for me this month





Salty seadog said:


> £25 for me.





biggs682 said:


> Just another £50 for me


Apologies to the mundaners, but it hardly warrants a new thread
Just sold the Beetle so I have a bit of money sat in a bank account earning zero interest, I don't intend to go looking for something else to buy, but something may drop into my lap. If it does how long does it take to get your money out of the PB's?

Oh just to mundane it, 2nd coffee brewing


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Jun 2020)

Checked "sorry no win in June"
Might draw my £5 out and invest in Northern Rock


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Jun 2020)

Never drawn mine out, Mrs uses hers as a savings account and gets the money repaid in a couple of days, always waits until the draw has taken place though


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2020)

Good morning all. I managed to sleep until 8am this morning. This is very unusual.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Apologies to the mundaners, but it hardly warrants a new thread
> Just sold the Beetle so I have a bit of money sat in a bank account earning zero interest, I don't intend to go looking for something else to buy, but something may drop into my lap. If it does how long does it take to get your money out of the PB's?
> 
> Oh just to mundane it, 2nd coffee brewing



I think it is the next month but not 100% on that


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I've not worn socks since I got home from work this afternoon. Or trousers (shorts instead).



I haven’t worn trousers for a few weeks


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2020)

Sorry for the gibberish earlier . My worms seem to have been placed in the wrong order . Still a bit sleepy .


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jun 2020)

Hey you aficionados of cool fashion,what do you reckon to this?






https://www.countryattire.com/fred-...-t-shirt/ca50163930.html?colour=Citrus+Yellow
Yellow is maybe my favourite colour,but it does seem to attract bees and wasps in the summer. Walking down the street thinking 'wow,how cool am i'?!. you soon lose that coolness when you start flapping your arms and duck and dive to fend the annoying gits off!


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2020)

Bremium Ponds win of £25 for me!


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2020)

Why are there so many abandoned socks in the Mundane Lounge? Small pink fluffy ones, grey stripy ones, bamboo ones ad infinitum. 

This explosion of hosiery means only one thing, it is time to call in the experts on footwear crime, yes of course, contact Soco!


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jun 2020)

Maybe these shades to go with the t-shirt?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry for the gibberish earlier . My worms seem to have been placed in the wrong order . Still a bit sleepy .


Earworm?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2020)

It seems daft that a mains powered smoke alarm which has batteries as a back up now has flat batteries !


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Premium Bond checking time. £150 worth of beer tokens for me this month





Salty seadog said:


> £25 for me.





biggs682 said:


> Just another £50 for me
> Good start to the day here thanks
> First cuppa downed
> Showered
> Now chilling before the daily down the stairs commute





Speicher said:


> Bremium Ponds win of £25 for me!



I ask merely out of curiosity because I do not have PBs but do you folks re-invest the winnings back into PBs or do you spend the cash on a little treat?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jun 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hey you aficionados of cool fashion,what do you reckon to this?
> 
> View attachment 526958
> 
> ...



Have. you joined the Liberals?


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Jun 2020)

I just have mine set to re invest (PB) I also have some shares that I do the same with dividend payments


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I ask merely out of curiosity because I do not have PBs but do you folks re-invest the winnings back into PBs or do you spend the cash on a little treat?



The prizes are paid direct into my bank account. Sometimes, like this month I will be lending someone a small amount (interest free obvs) on Kiva. 
https://www.kiva.org/lend/1968334

The above link is just an example of the sort of lending I can do.

There is even a CycleChat team, but I am not sure how many people in that team are still active on here now.
Sometimes I spend the money on a plant or extra tasty food items, like Waitrose curries etc.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I ask merely out of curiosity because I do not have PBs but do you folks re-invest the winnings back into PBs or do you spend the cash on a little treat?


I don't have a lot of PBs but I reinvest for now.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Jun 2020)

I made roasted butternut squash and sweet potato soup last night and some bread to go with it as well. Happy Monday!🥳 Top one like our chatters

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFBQ0PH5rM4


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> That was my first thought as well, although l wasn't aware that Freemasonry was around in France....interesting !


Quite in vogue, from the Revolution until the Twentieth Century.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> The prizes are paid direct into my bank account. Sometimes, like this month I will be lending someone a small amount (interest free obvs) on Kiva.
> https://www.kiva.org/lend/1968334
> 
> The above link is just an example of the sort of lending I can do.
> ...


This is awesome & not mundane at all, maybe even worthy of it's own thread, are there risks?


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Jun 2020)

I had the same thoughts too, please tell us how it works, mundane or not


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> The prizes are paid direct into my bank account. Sometimes, like this month I will be lending someone a small amount (interest free obvs) on Kiva.
> https://www.kiva.org/lend/1968334
> 
> The above link is just an example of the sort of lending I can do.
> ...



I have a premium bond, brought for me when I was a nipper. Apart from the checker I can't get on their website, it just tells me my browser is unsupported and advises me to update it, I'm on chromium and its up to date, I tried firefox and got the same.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> This is awesome & not mundane at all, maybe even worthy of it's own thread, are there risks?





carlosfandangus said:


> I had the same thoughts too, please tell us how it works, mundane or not



I am just about to have a very early lunch, and have Things to Do. I will try to compose an easy explanation, and post later today. 

Briefly, yes there are risks, but the riskier ones are highlighted, and you are told the reasons why. The minimum lend is $25, so it is a small amount to risk. I will try to see how many of "my" loans have defaulted, not many I think.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jun 2020)

A bit of looting at the Wal*Mart and Target here, and a lot of unrest. Peaceful protesters dispersed by tear gas and rubber bullets so Trump could cross the street and talk before St.Johns Episcopal Church(even though he's a Presbyterian) over in D.C.. He's threatening to call out the National Guard presently. Other than that, pretty mundane here....


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I have a premium bond, brought for me when I was a nipper. Apart from the checker I can't get on their website, it just tells me my browser is unsupported and advises me to update it, I'm on chromium and its up to date, I tried firefox and got the same.


I'm sure I had one given to me by my Grandmother/father when £1 was a lot of money, but no-one else in the family remembers it, so it may not have happened & I have no idea were it is now, if it ever existed


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I ask merely out of curiosity because I do not have PBs but do you folks re-invest the winnings back into PBs or do you spend the cash on a little treat?



We just have it paid into the bank and use as required .


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am just about to have a very early lunch, and have Things to Do. I will try to compose an easy explanation, and post later today.
> 
> Briefly, yes there are risks, but the riskier ones are highlighted, and you are told the reasons why. The minimum lend is $25, so it is a small amount to risk. I will try to see how many of "my" loans have defaulted, not many I think.


No rush whatsoever but please do


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Why are there so many abandoned socks in the Mundane Lounge? Small pink fluffy ones, grey stripy ones, bamboo ones ad infinitum.
> 
> This explosion of hosiery means only one thing, it is time to call in the experts on footwear crime, yes of course, contact Soco!


If they're in the lounge, they are not mine as they are neatly strewn around the bedroom.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I ask merely out of curiosity because I do not have PBs but do you folks re-invest the winnings back into PBs or do you spend the cash on a little treat?


My winnings are used to treat myself as I'm already maxed out on the bonds themselves (part of my early retirement fund planning)


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Apologies to the mundaners, but it hardly warrants a new thread
> Just sold the Beetle so I have a bit of money sat in a bank account earning zero interest, I don't intend to go looking for something else to buy, but something may drop into my lap. If it does how long does it take to get your money out of the PB's?
> 
> Oh just to mundane it, 2nd coffee brewing


And finally, if you mean the prize money, it is usually paid around the 10th of the month. However if you are looking to invest the Beetle funds in Premium Bonds, be aware that they do not become eligible for the prize draw for a couple of months, but if you want to cash them in and withdraw the funds, this will only take around a week (or it did when I needed new car funds).

I hope the above has been suitably mundane information and you will all shortly receive an invoice for £10 each to cover my financial services advice.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I hope the above has been suitably mundane information and you will all shortly receive an invoice for £10 each to cover my financial services advice.


Which would have clearly paid had the advice being correct, the PB person tells me that if requested online before 20:00 they will be available in the bank on the next but 1 working day.

Loophole for not paying invoice


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2020)

Another mundaner with an interrupted night's sleep - a combo of lady issues, an overactive mind and a cat determined to sleep on my head. Hey ho...

Puttered around some this morning doing the things that needed doing, and am now going to knock off for some lunch.

Oh, and last night I put my green garden waste wheelie bin out, and it was emptied about half 10 this morning.

I am wearing red fluffy socks today. They clash a bit with my pink crocs, but I've only myself to please.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Bumble bees"







My hayfever is still giving me the gyp. Didn't fancy going outside to photograph bees, so got the paints out and did a quick five minute sketch instead.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Which would have clearly paid had the advice being correct, the PB person tells me that if requested online before 20:00 they will be available in the bank on the next but 1 working day.
> 
> Loophole for not paying invoice


Hence my qualifier as it was a few years ago when I had to withdraw funds. Therefore I'll reduce my rate to a fiver each, you can charge everybody a fiver as well and we'll call it evens


----------



## gaijintendo (2 Jun 2020)

I have left groin pain. That's how it all starts going wrong, isn't it?


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Jun 2020)

@Reynard 
Is that one of yours? I am guessing it is. I love its simplicity, great painting


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Jun 2020)

First check.
Make sure you have the correct size pants on.


gaijintendo said:


> I have left groin pain. That's how it all starts going wrong, isn't it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2020)

Google just told a passing cyclist to turn right. They'll be going down Exhibition road.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> @Reynard
> Is that one of yours? I am guessing it is. I love its simplicity, great painting



Yes, one of mine, did this morning while fortifying myself with a large mug of tea.  Glad you like it.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2020)

You know you're just having one of *those* days when you open your bottle of masking fluid only to find that it has congealed into one solid lump...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> You know you're just having one of *those* days when you open your bottle of masking fluid only to find that it has congealed into one solid lump...



You shouldn't be drinking that stuff anyway.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jun 2020)

After several years of being officially "unable to work" then getting rehabilitation and retraining I'm finally earning a living wage again. More importantly after I send this month's bank statement to the Job centre and show them I'm earning money, we don't have to keep giving them all our financial details to go through with a fine toothcomb.

Beautiful Wife can accept more customers for music lessons without the Job Centre taking most of what she earns.

We aren't out of the woods financially just yet and there's a fair bit of paperwork still to do, but It's probably a similar feeling of freedom to when you make the last mortgage payment on a house...


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Maybe these shades to go with the t-shirt?
> 
> View attachment 526964


Ooh! It's the invisible Man !


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Jun 2020)

@Andy in Germany 

Really happy for you... Glad all is well in your and your families world


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I just have mine set to re invest (PB) I also have some shares that I do the same with dividend payments


Oh so that's what PB's mean when they put them up next to athletes at Olympics !


----------



## fossyant (2 Jun 2020)

Bath hot water tap has been 'working loose'. anyway it's very loose so time to tighten it up. Not the easiest of jobs as the side of the bath is tiled. Prising the 'panel' off usually knocks of a number of tiles and they need re-grouting. 

Had to repair it urgently to stop leaks. Side off and two tiles came off as expected. My daughter held onto tap whilst I crawled under the bath and eventually got a tap wrench to grab the top hat. Having had stupid plastic top hats fail, I'd used copper this time. All tight, and side panel re-grouted and back in place. Way too hot for jobs like that.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jun 2020)

I'm in the NS& I queuing system.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (2 Jun 2020)

gaijintendo said:


> I have left groin pain. That's how it all starts going wrong, isn't it?



Yep, ‘fraid so. You’ll have to ride side-saddle from now on.

No more KOMs for you.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jun 2020)

And now I'm at the back of the queue again, 'cos I didn't know I already had an NS&I number and had to email for it. There are 1722 people ahead of me.


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Jun 2020)

That's why I do everything online..... How many?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (2 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> And now I'm at the back of the queue again, 'cos I didn't know I already had an NS&I number and had to email for it. There are 1722 people ahead of me.


Don’t believe you. I bet you got confused and 1722 is your NS&I number.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> That's why I do everything online..... How many?!!!!!!!!!!


THIS IS ON-LINE


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jun 2020)

I can't log in, can't remember PW, they can't reset it because 1. They don't have a current phone number registered and 2. They are having tech issues. FFS.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jun 2020)

Currently wearing socks


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Jun 2020)

Today I have cleared an outside grey water drain.
As a result it now ... drains!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> After several years of being officially "unable to work" then getting rehabilitation and retraining I'm finally earning a living wage again. More importantly after I send this month's bank statement to the Job centre and show them I'm earning money, we don't have to keep giving them all our financial details to go through with a fine toothcomb.
> 
> Beautiful Wife can accept more customers for music lessons without the Job Centre taking most of what she earns.
> 
> We aren't out of the woods financially just yet and there's a fair bit of paperwork still to do, but It's probably a similar feeling of freedom to when you make the last mortgage payment on a house...


Fantastic! Very pleased for you @Andy in Germany


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Google just told a passing cyclist to turn right. They'll be going down Exhibition road.



Good road for a cycle, smooth and quiet up the top and turn left and it'd more good road past more museums etc. At least that's hours I remember it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Good road for a cycle, smooth and quiet up the top and turn left and it'd more good road past more museums etc. At least that's hours I remember it.


Yes, I just went round all the roads on that block. I'd forgotten that Imperial College also occupied buildings up there.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! It's the invisible Man !


Who said that ?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> You shouldn't be drinking that stuff anyway.



Given it's glue with dye in, I'd come to a bit of a sticky end if I tried...  Naah, I'll stick to tea LOL


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, I just went round all the roads on that block. I'd forgotten that Imperial College also occupied buildings up there.



Ah, my Alma Mater is Imperial... Did my PhD there.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> After several years of being officially "unable to work" then getting rehabilitation and retraining I'm finally earning a living wage again. More importantly after I send this month's bank statement to the Job centre and show them I'm earning money, we don't have to keep giving them all our financial details to go through with a fine toothcomb.
> 
> Beautiful Wife can accept more customers for music lessons without the Job Centre taking most of what she earns.
> 
> We aren't out of the woods financially just yet and there's a fair bit of paperwork still to do, but It's probably a similar feeling of freedom to when you make the last mortgage payment on a house...



Yayyyy!!! So pleased for you!!! 

I'll raise my  in your honour xxx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, my Alma Mater is Imperial... Did my PhD there.


You'll probably know the answer to this then: I did a gig a few years ago at an Imperial College building but it wasn't there. I seem to remember it was near to Baker Street. Does that sound possible?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You'll probably know the answer to this then: I did a gig a few years ago at an Imperial College building but it wasn't there. I seem to remember it was near to Baker Street. Does that sound possible?



Must have been related to the St Mary's medical lot. One of the ladies' fencing team was a medic who didn't have lectures on campus, the rest of us on the team were assorted engineering students.

I spent my 5 years there in the Mech Eng building on Exhibition Road smashing bits of racing car to smithereens.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> THIS IS ON-LINE


It was impossible to get onto their site earlier today. It just logged me off automatically when I tried to log on.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2020)

Time to throw some more paint at some FF1600 cars...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Must have been related to the St Mary's medical lot. One of the ladies' fencing team was a medic who didn't have lectures on campus, the rest of us on the team were assorted engineering students.
> 
> I spent my 5 years there in the Mech Eng building on Exhibition Road smashing bits of racing car to smithereens.


Ah, likely, there were med students around.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2020)

I've tidied up my most important shed. 
Tomorrow, I and making a start on the less important ones. Probably..


----------



## carlosfandangus (2 Jun 2020)

Procrastination is King


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jun 2020)

I am not wearing socks


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2020)

I'm still wearing my fluffy red ones.

Anyways, time to put the paints away for today. 

Soon it will be time to feed the cats and then feed me. A bitsas night here tonight.


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jun 2020)

Someone at NS&I has broken the internet.

There’s a carrot cake in the oven if anyone is interested.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Someone at NS&I has broken the internet.
> 
> There’s a carrot cake in the oven if anyone is interested.


Ooo, just a small piece then. If you insist.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Jun 2020)

Time to water my gooseberries.
They really haven't swollen up much this year


----------



## fossyant (2 Jun 2020)

Gah, internetty folk.....

Personal email has failed, can receive not send. Happened in last few days. Something to do with SSL security. I couldn't fix it (we pay for a fixed email for like £20 a year) so ask son. He works for a big IT company, oh yeh, we've had the same with clients as the SSL security has changed at weekend - not that they knew either. I've had to raise a 'ticket' with the host.... can't see me being priority at £20 a year... Web mail still works....

My wife was not happy at me for her computer (always my fault) , I had a look, checked settings, nope, same as me, then tested sending emails, nope... called the Techy from his bedroom, er no, you need to log a ticket....


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, my Alma Mater is Imperial... Did my PhD there.


So did Brian May.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jun 2020)

Just for a change, work today involved having to engage brain and do some thinking. Manual calculation of duty payable on beer of various bottle sizes, quantities & alcoholic strength (£19.08 per hectolitre for each 1% of ABV if you are interested), which is all very well, but difficult when the only information you are given is "we have 6000 bottles of mixed beers, do you know how much they should be paying?". Two hours later and with a full beakdown of quantities of bottle sizes and ABVs supplied, I was able to show (with workings) the duty was underpaid by around £4000 +VAT so the lot was forfeited.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jun 2020)

What is Hectolitre?


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> What is Hectolitre?


100 litres

As opposed to Hector's House


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jun 2020)

Meanwhile I've given up trying to update my TomTom's map as the servers are constantly busy apparently.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

Recycling, locally, are 43 days behind on collections.
This from over the last ten weeks.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2020)

Thirsty... So one last  before bed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2020)

Chicken fillets for supper.
Made the nuggets in the air-fryer.
Hoping there's a bit less unrest tonight.
I should like to actually buy some things in the near future.
Another big department store looted last night.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2020)

Right, off up the wooden hill for me. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Thirsty... So one last  before bed.


They say it stops you sleeping, tea late at night.

Can't say I've ever noticed though.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Chicken fillets for supper.
> Made the nuggets in the air-fryer.
> Hoping there's a bit less unrest tonight.
> I should like to actually buy some things in the near future.
> Another big department store looted last night.


I hope it quietens down for you over there, sooner rather than later.

On top of the lockdown, there'll be a few just venting their anger/frustration. Using what happened, as an excuse.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

Who's got the thunder then. Rain started here at 01:17, but there's thunder in the air.

When this clears, it'll be warmer than last weekend.


Edited to add
Rain stopped at 02:36


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2020)

Good morning people, dull this morning and we've had rain overnight.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2020)

Morning all dull here as well but no sign of rain in poshshire 
First cuppa drank
First emptying of cat tray
First clear up of a fur ball 
Hope the day gets better


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jun 2020)

fossyant said:


> Gah, internetty folk.....
> 
> Personal email has failed, can receive not send. Happened in last few days. Something to do with SSL security. I couldn't fix it (we pay for a fixed email for like £20 a year) so ask son. He works for a big IT company, oh yeh, we've had the same with clients as the SSL security has changed at weekend - not that they knew either. I've had to raise a 'ticket' with the host.... can't see me being priority at £20 a year... Web mail still works....
> 
> My wife was not happy at me for her computer (always my fault) , I had a look, checked settings, nope, same as me, then tested sending emails, nope... called the Techy from his bedroom, er no, you need to log a ticket....





Jenkins said:


> Meanwhile I've given up trying to update my TomTom's map as the servers are constantly busy apparently.



I told you, NS&I broke the internet yesterday.

Morning! I’m very late, it’s trying to rain. And I haven’t had my tea yet!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2020)

Morning all.

Light grey skies but the cloud cover is still pretty high. It feels like it might have rained overnight but everything looks completely dry. The forecast predicts a few early victories of sun over cloud followed by an afternoon of showers.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2020)

It's recycling bin day, today.. 
I wonder where the chaps will leave it once it's been emptied!


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> 100 litres


Why is it not a Centalitre/Centelitre/Centolitre?

Absolutely crap night, one of those where you can't got off to sleep then when you wake up feel that you haven't slept, nose blocked, ears blocked, pain in eyes, how can you get a head cold in June!


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Jun 2020)

Wildlife camera on hedgehog den shows a Fox popping in for a nightly treat


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 Jun 2020)

up at 7, it started to rain last night, not too heavy, its a very windy and overcast day, nice and fresh though


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 Jun 2020)

Picked up my 2nd hedghog in 2 days last evening, must be the same litter, both were out in the open down the park in broad daylight, taken home for release in the dark somewhere a bit quieter.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jun 2020)

Yep rain here too, I've been waiting for some as the 'flagged' patio (Limestone) needs cleaning and it comes up better if it has had a soaking for a couple of hours.
(well that's been my excuse for putting it off for about a month )


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jun 2020)

Another action packed day ahead .....it began at 5am this morning when the dogs went loopy about a perceived "threat" outside. Just for good measure they repeated the performance at 6am and again at just before 7. At which point l gave up trying to sleep and got up , made coffee and sulked !
It's going to be a hot day , predicted 26-30 c and with thunderstorms later . I just trapped a finger while trying to shut a door in a hurry , all in an attempt to keep the dogs inside so that they don't have a go at the man who is operating a mini-digger near the house trying to dig a drain. 
All in all this is shaping up to be "one of those days"


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2020)

Morning .
Bit late this morning as I had to go and have an early PSA test .
It rained a little bit earlier and the air outside feels damp .
I refuse a couple of kiddies bikes from a neighbour who had put them out for scrap . I just noticed that the small one doesn't have a BB or cranks .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2020)

My tank and tank transporter has just arrived !
It's not a real one ! Well ,it is but not a real big one ! It's a Dinky one !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2020)

Weather update: dryness still reigns.

But only just.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Someone at NS&I has broken the internet.


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jun 2020)

The day is improving....just listened to Richie Havens sing Peace Train. A voice from the past ....just fits my mood today .

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T_bowzT8tw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> The day is improving....just listened to Richie Havens sing Peace Train. A voice from the past ....just fits my mood today .
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T_bowzT8tw&feature=youtu.be



He wrote one of my all time favourite songs,


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jun 2020)

Morning all. Working from home today so late on parade after a good night's sleep for a change. The weather report from south east Suffolk is grey skies, cool and light winds. No rain yet and, having had a quick look at the rain radar app, it doesn't look like we'll get much (if at all).

I think today may be housework day.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jun 2020)

I'm supposed to be working, but I can't be arsed. 



Illaveago said:


> My tank and tank transporter has just arrived !
> It's not a real one ! Well ,it is but not a real big one ! It's a Dinky one !



Pictures please.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2020)

As it was raining I thought I would do a rain dance and wash my wife's car .
It isn't raining much but I thought I might help it along .


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2020)

Email sending still broken - changed everything as per my host's settings, and sent screen shots (had to upload them to the support site as I can't reply to their 'emails'. Still receiving though.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jun 2020)

fossyant said:


> Email sending still broken - changed everything as per my host's settings, and sent screen shots (had to upload them to the support site as I can't reply to their 'emails'. Still receiving though.


What port are you trying to send on?


----------



## mybike (3 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Unusual keyboard layout? Y and Z interchanged.



And a bunch of strange symbols on the RHS.



Reynard said:


> It's a Polish language keyboard. There are other keys that are different if you look closely.
> 
> The typewriter is WW2 issue and belonged to Grandad Arthur.



Very similar design to the special typewriters that were used in the telegraph office. They were capitals only and had a very limited set of non alphabetic characters.


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> He wrote one of my all time favourite songs,


Fire and rain ....by any chance ?


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 Jun 2020)

Our one and only Mcdonalds reopened today as a drive through only at 11, customers started queuing at 7:30


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Fire and rain ....by any chance ?


oops that was James Taylor l think


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Our one and only Mcdonalds reopened today as a drive through only at 11, customers started queuing at 7:30


They may be "dying for a Mcdonalds"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> And a bunch of strange symbols on the RHS.
> 
> 
> 
> Very similar design to the special typewriters that were used in the telegraph office. They were capitals only and had a very limited set of non alphabetic characters.


As some of the accents are lower case I'd guess that there's a shift key out of shot. Polish, I assume.


----------



## mybike (3 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Feeling sleepy this morning after a broken night's sleep .
> We were woken by a high pitched noise! Not knowing if it was part of a dream we looked at one another for clarification. We assumed smoke alarm ! My wife assumed as it was only a brief one peep that it was caused by an open window . Once convinced that everything was fine we went back to sleep. Nicely fast asleep it went off again !  A tour of the house followed. It didn't go off again . We are assuming that the battery is on it's way out .



Our dog was an excellent pointer to the need for a new smoke alarm battery. We eventually decided it must put out a very high pitched squeak when it was almost flat.


----------



## Maverick Goose (3 Jun 2020)

A suitably Mundane tune for a grey day

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0jqR-ZHGng


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2020)

Judging by the string of expletives audible in the bathroom, the chap resetting the air extractor on the roof is not having a good day.


----------



## mybike (3 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, my Alma Mater is Imperial... Did my PhD there.



I'm sure there's a typewriter joke there.


----------



## pawl (3 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> They may be "dying for a Mcdonalds"




Investment opportunity.Open an undertakers next door.Flat pack coffins ⚰️


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 Jun 2020)

Just put some washing on the line, its very windy outside, hitting 50 mph gusts by Friday


----------



## mybike (3 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who's got the thunder then. Rain started here at 01:17, but there's thunder in the air.
> 
> When this clears, it'll be warmer than last weekend.
> 
> ...



Rain here, but no thunder. Deliciously cool. I am wearing socks & tee shirt (free, from my last employer).


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2020)

I installed a new Soft Close toilet seat yesterday.
Interestingly, when I flushed the loo, and tapped the seat to start it's leisurely descent, the cistern stopped filling just as the seat touched the rim of the toilet bowl.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> No rush whatsoever but please do




I have looked at my Kiva Loan history. I have made about 40 loans, and about three of those have defaulted, or not been repaid. There were some currency losses, but I have not counted those. It is inevitable that some countries are going to have volatile currency exchange rates.

The minimum amount to lend is $25, and they ask for a donation of about $4 for their admin costs, and overseas staff costs. I have not loaned 40 times $25, as when loans are repaid, I choose another loan. I can read the Field Updates for the borrowers. 

If you register with Kiva, you do not get inundated with emails. You get notified when you receive repayments. The website is very informative, and you can choose the sort of categories you would like to support. For instance shelter (housing), education, and health. You can also choose a country, or Underbanked areas, conflict zones areas, and crisis support loans. 

I would suggest you have a look at the website, they can explain the process much better. I hope you find it interesting.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep rain here too, I've been waiting for some as the 'flagged' patio (Limestone) needs cleaning and it comes up better if it has had a soaking for a couple of hours.
> (well that's been my excuse for putting it off for about a month )


We used to have a limestone walkway, fun to clean, for sure.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2020)

Not the best night's sleep again, and my eyes are incredibly itchy today. Hey ho...

I have loaded up the slow cooker with carrots, leeks, celery, onion, garlic, bay, sage, pepper, stock and half a dozen faggots. 

Some c**t has tipped a load of builders waste outside my gate, and in order to put up a temporary roadworks sign for stuff going on further down the road, the water board's workmen have cut back my hedge and the cherry tree on the corner without asking for permission first. I have a mind to ram a sabre up someone's jacksy right now. And yes, I'm on my monthly, so it comes with added pissed-offness.

I have not yet taken my daily photograph for the challenge.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> As some of the accents are lower case I'd guess that there's a shift key out of shot. Polish, I assume.



Yes, it's a polish language keyboard.


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 Jun 2020)

Just had a £10 voucher from Ebay, I need to spend a minimum of £20....... What can I buy?


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just had a £10 voucher from Ebay, I need to spend a minimum of £20....... What can I buy?


A £30 voucher?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Some c**t has tipped a load of builders waste outside my gate, and in order to put up a temporary roadworks sign for stuff going on further down the road, the water board's workmen have cut back my hedge and the cherry tree on the corner without asking for permission first. I have a mind to ram a sabre up someone's jacksy right now. And yes, I'm on my monthly, so it comes with added pissed-offness.



I think anyone convicted of fly-tipping should have their address published on a special website so that anyone who wants to can go and dump rubbish in their garden. The punishment should fit the crime.

Fly-tipping makes me so mad!


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> Rain here, but no thunder. Deliciously cool. I am wearing socks & tee shirt (free, from my last employer).


I've seen some odd work uniforms issued, but only socks and a tee shirt!

Do they at least match?


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not the best night's sleep again, and my eyes are incredibly itchy today. Hey ho...
> 
> I have loaded up the slow cooker with carrots, leeks, celery, onion, garlic, bay, sage, pepper, stock and half a dozen faggots.
> 
> ...


File a claim and complaint with the company involved, not the contractor, for damage caused.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Procrastination is King



I agree, between that and still going to work full time, my life has not changed a bit due to Covid. With the exception of steering clear of people more than usual, not touching my face (this is a bugger cos I'm an avid nose picker so have to wait until I've just washed my hands, you should see me in the car on the way home) and using hand sanitizer before entering a shop and again before getting in the car.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> File a claim and complaint with the company involved, not the contractor, for damage caused.



That'll be Anglia Water, then...

A stiff note has already been sent.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I think anyone convicted of fly-tipping should have their address published on a special website so that anyone who wants to can go and dump rubbish in their garden. The punishment should fit the crime.
> 
> Fly-tipping makes me so mad!



It gets my goat as well, especially since I'm only 10 mins away from the local recycling centre.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> It gets my goat as well, especially since I'm only 10 mins away from the local recycling centre.


That is likely to be the issue, they have either been turned away, it wasn't open, or the queue was too long.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That is likely to be the issue, they have either been turned away, it wasn't open, or the queue was too long.



It would be more trouble for the casual fly tipper to drive out here right into the boonies... Like last time, it's most likely railway / highways / electric / water contractors not bothering to clear up after themselves.

Does get very tiresome.


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 Jun 2020)

Funnily enough, just before Christmas I did buy a £30 voucher from Planet X, with every voucher you got £30 worth of kit, some tat some good (cleaning brushes, small pump, cafe lock etc), I then used the voucher to buy some tyres in January.


EltonFrog said:


> A £30 voucher?


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 Jun 2020)

Just been to the flat and to see a potential tenant, the flat has been empty since 2 weeks before all the restrictions came in, first time I have opened the door for 8 weeks, young lady wants it and ready to move in next month, new carpets are due to be fitted on the 16th of this month


----------



## Speicher (3 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I agree, between that and still going to work full time, my life has not changed a bit due to Covid. With the exception of steering clear of people more than usual, not touching my face (this is a bugger cos I'm an avid nose picker so have to wait until I've just washed my hands, you should see me in the car on the way home) and using hand sanitizer before entering a ship and again before getting in the car.



Ship? or shop?


----------



## Speicher (3 Jun 2020)

Boarding a ship? You must mean shop.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Ship? or shop?



That would be shop. I'll edit. 🤫


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Boarding a ship? You must mean shop.





Salty seadog said:


> That would be shop. I'll edit. 🤫


 I read that & wondered, but then reading the username thought it could be correct


----------



## carlosfandangus (3 Jun 2020)

Going off your user name @Salty seadog I genuinely thought you meant "ship"


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I'm supposed to be working, but I can't be arsed.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures please.


Here are some pictures plus some of my other Dinky's.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Here are some pictures plus some of my other Dinky's.
> View attachment 527279


Nice, I had some of those when I was a kid.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2020)

I saw this Stearman Fly over the other day . It looks totally different to the biplane that I couldn't identify.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Nice, I had some of those when I was a kid.


Yes, a bit of nostalgia. 
I can remember getting a Quad, 25 pounder and limber set and a Scammell breakdown recovery vehicle on 2 of my birthdays .


----------



## tyred (3 Jun 2020)

After a really hot, bright and sunny weekend I was running a bit low on sun screen on Monday so bought a new bottle on Monday evening when getting some groceries.

It has been cold and overcast ever since


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I read that & wondered, but then reading the username thought it could be correct





carlosfandangus said:


> Going off your user name @Salty seadog I genuinely thought you meant "ship"



Aye, and for 26 years you'd have been right. 
I'm on land now.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Yes, a bit of nostalgia.
> I can remember getting a Quad, 25 pounder and limber set and a Scammell breakdown recovery vehicle on 2 of my birthdays .


I used to have 100’s of diecast vehicles sold them all about 15 years ago...except one.




Quite nice condition but not perfect. I’ve got the front and rear wings too. Somewhere.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> That'll be Anglia Water, then...
> 
> A stiff note has already been sent.


Used card in place of paper then.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Premium Bond checking time. £150 worth of beer tokens for me this month



My dad's on a roll, £150 this month, £600 last month. 

I've had £100 between the 2.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2020)

Time to put the paints away for the day.

Going to have a and then I have some potatoes to peel for supper.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I used to have 100’s I’d diecast vehicles sold them all about 15 years ago...except one.
> View attachment 527293
> 
> Quite nice condition but not perfect. I’ve got the front and rear wings too. Somewhere.




Ah ha! So that is how you knew all the words to the song!


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Ah ha! So that is how you knew all the words to the song!


It is my all time favourite film, the best film ever made.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jun 2020)

I’m considering the matter of purchasing a cycling cap. I have never owned a cycling cap, and I think it would make me look rather dashing. Bontrager have one in a colour very close to that of my road bike for one penny under fifteen pounds. I am tempted, I shall give the idea some thought.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Aye, and for 26 years you'd have been right.
> I'm on land now.


I'm sorry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> It is my all time favourite film, the best film ever made.


A lot of convolutions in that tale. Ian Fleming wrote the books, and the fellow who produced the James Bond Films, Albert Broccoli, produced Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. He originally was going to work from a script by Earl Hamner(_The Waltons_) but wound up having Roald Dahl lead the script. Broccoli got the idea after the success of Mary Poppins, and got Dick Van Dyke to play the lead, which he did with aplomb, although with the usually poor interpretation of a British accent.(like you would have, being born quite nearer to me than you).


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> A lot of convolutions in that tale. Ian Fleming wrote the books, and the fellow who produced the James Bond Films, Albert Broccoli, produced Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. He originally was going to work from a script by Earl Hamner(_The Waltons_) but wound up having Roald Dahl lead the script. Broccoli got the idea after the success of Mary Poppins, and got Dick Van Dyke to play the lead, which he did with aplomb, although with the usually poor interpretation of a British accent.(like you would have, being born quite nearer to me than you).


Quite a lot of that film’s location is near me, the windmill is about 40 minutes bike ride away.

I believe the song writers on chitty were the same as on poppins.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2020)

Dick Van Dyke is from a town about a days' ride from me, on the Indiana border. You can go to his boyhood home, and then go to The Beef House in Covington, Indiana. Dinner and a show. (although Indianans aren't exactly the acting/singing sensations that Illinoisans are...)


https://www.commercial-news.com/new...cle_c8065306-d060-563c-8687-2a4332de2af5.html

https://beefhouserolls.com


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m considering the matter of purchasing a cycling cap. I have never owned a cycling cap, and I think it would make me look rather dashing. Bontrager have one in a colour very close to that of my road bike for one penny under fifteen pounds. I am tempted, I shall give the idea some thought.



My word, there's no end to your recklessness.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word, there's no end to your recklessness.


I’ve calmed down a lot, when I was younger I ran all the way across Clapham Common with top button of my shirt undone.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve calmed down a lot, when I was younger I ran all the way across Clapham Common with top button of my shirt undone.


I think we all did such things, when we were younger.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> A lot of convolutions in that tale. Ian Fleming wrote the books, and the fellow who produced the James Bond Films, Albert Broccoli, produced Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. He originally was going to work from a script by Earl Hamner(_The Waltons_) but wound up having Roald Dahl lead the script. Broccoli got the idea after the success of Mary Poppins, and got Dick Van Dyke to play the lead, which he did with aplomb, although with the usually poor interpretation of a British accent.(like you would have, being born quite nearer to me than you).


In the book the car was a racing Bentley.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2020)

I'm not sure I woke up enough today to get tired enough to go to sleep but I'm not awake enough to stay awake. Evening for you lot, night night for me.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not sure I woke up enough today to get tired enough to go to sleep but I'm not awake enough to stay awake. Evening for you lot, night night for me.



That's how I've felt today.

Maybe a nice squishy chocolate and cream dessert might perk me up a bit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's how I've felt today.
> 
> Maybe a nice squishy chocolate and cream dessert might perk me up a bit.


I think it's the change in the weather that's got me.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think it's the change in the weather that's got me.



Lady issues here. I'll be back up to full fettle by the weekend.

In the mean time, there's chocolate.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not sure I woke up enough today to get tired enough to go to sleep but I'm not awake enough to stay awake. Evening for you lot, night night for me.


Maybe you're still asleep, and what you thought happened was all a dream, just a dream...


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jun 2020)

More useless information discovered today - doing a bottlebank run I found the maximum carrying capacity of the main compartment of my PlanetX backpack to be 4 x 660ml bottles, 8 x 500ml bottles, 8 x 250ml bottles and 2 x 500g pasta sauce jars. 

And I still can't update my TomTom as the servers are too busy. t's a good job I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> More useless information discovered today - doing a bottlebank run I found the maximum carrying capacity of the main compartment of my PlanetX backpack to be 4 x 660ml bottles, 8 x 500ml bottles, 8 x 250ml bottles and 2 x 500g pasta sauce jars.
> 
> And I still can't update my TomTom as the servers are too busy. t's a good job I'm not going anywhere.


No A to Z handy?


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> No A to Z handy?


No - just A to T (Artois to Tyskie)

You did mean the beer bottle brands didn't you?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> No - just A to T (Artois to Tyskie)
> 
> You did mean the beer bottle brands didn't you?


Only if they require updating.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2020)

Right, time for me to toodle pipski.

Kippers for breakfast, anyone?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, time for me to toodle pipski.
> 
> Kippers for breakfast, anyone?


Sithi

Lightly done for me, I'm assuming you'll have smoked them first.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2020)

Morning. Tea is brewing.
Job for today is to see if NS&I have fixed the internet.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Jun 2020)

Watched Premium Rush on one of the backwater channels last night. Not exactly a classic, but provided some welcome 'check your brain in at the cloakroom' hokum. Good to see a bike themed movie, even if hardly a ringing endorsement for safe riding .
Some of the stunts by the legendary Danny MacAskill.

View: https://youtu.be/TZ4oFX5Bvf8


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2020)

Morning .
I was just watching an advert on the TV about pain relief.
The advert stated that you apply the medication to where the pain is just like a plaster and the pain just goes !
I wonder if anyone has stuck one on their partner ?


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2020)

Morning all
Greyish here not sure but don't think we had any more rain overnight 
What's wrong with if it aint broke why fit it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2020)

Good morning all. Tea's poured. I'm wearing socks this morning because it's not as warm as it has been.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jun 2020)

Morning all, slightly better night but still took a long time to get to sleep & woke up about 6 times but was able to get back off again apart from 4:30 where I was awake for over 20 minutes


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jun 2020)

Come on coffee - do your job. If I have to be at work at this time of day, at least make it bearable.

I am wearing socks, simply because uniform.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2020)

I am wearing some Christmas flavoured socks !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Watched Premium Rush on one of the backwater channels last night. Not exactly a classic, but provided some welcome 'check your brain in at the cloakroom' hokum. Good to see a bike themed movie, even if hardly a ringing endorsement for safe riding .
> Some of the stunts by the legendary Danny MacAskill.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/TZ4oFX5Bvf8



"The Flying Scotsman " is a good cycling based film.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2020)

Took the dogs out for a walk, in the sheep field a lady was trying to get a sheep off the ground but it was too heavy, I climbed over the barbed wire fence to help, lifted the sheep and off she went. Climbed back over the fence, cut my knee on the barbed wire and ripped a hole in the arse of my jeans.

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

Morning all, overcast and windy.... not me, the weather (well I suppose I am today) first coffee on its way down, no plans for today


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2020)

I was looking out of the window whilst doing the washing up and the birds were making me feel guilty for not putting their food out as they queued up waiting .


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jun 2020)

No breakfast today no cereals left, have to call at Aldi on way back from the MOT


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

Is "under the weather" a real thing? its been on the change here and I have not felt quite right for a couple of days


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jun 2020)

I’m finally going to meet the person who bought some wheels off me just before lockdown. A socially distanced meet at some services half way between us. Will be good to clear the space.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Is "under the weather" a real thing? its been on the change here and I have not felt quite right for a couple of days


It gets me, particularly after an extended warm and sunny period. It's like I build up a level of fatigue that doesn't bother me while the weather's good but it kicks in when the light and the temperature drop.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2020)

MrsPete and I are going out for a walk.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It gets me, particularly after an extended warm and sunny period. It's like I build up a level of fatigue that doesn't bother me while the weather's good but it kicks in when the light and the temperature drop.


I have had this for the past 2 days


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2020)

I've just washed both the cars. They seem to get dirtier just sitting in the drive than they do when we are using them.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

I have found this too, have been out in the van the last 2 days and the wind screen has been covered in dust.


EltonFrog said:


> I've just washed both the cars. They seem to get dirtier just sitting in the drive than they do when we are using them.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2020)

Finally, I've managed to get onto the NS&I website.


----------



## postman (4 Jun 2020)

This fat igue thing you talk about.I also have it.Feeling empty and drained,like i have used up all my energy.I have done a couple of silly jobs that were strenuous but i feel shattered..Seems to be a bit of it about..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Finally, I've managed to get onto the NS&I website.


I went on this morning, queued for a couple of minutes and then while navigating I hit the back button. This, I now know, is a log out offence. I earned that £25!

My main consideration for now is whether to put long trousers on for a couple of miles journey to the pharmacy. 12 degrees, windy, not far enough to warm up properly. I think I've just decided.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

Just seen this on face book!!! think I will go out on the bike sooner rather than later.

*Isle of Man Constabulary Media Page*

tJuSpusfmctonsl nootgSrwaed
·










Weather warning from the Met office at Ronaldsway. Gales.
Valid From: 05 / 19:00 Valid Until: 06 / 09:00
Expected Conditions:
Northwesterly winds will increase to gale force tomorrow (Friday) evening and night with gusts to 50 miles per hour in many places. The winds will slowly ease during Saturday morning.
This will cause a significant amount of leaf debris to fall onto roads, with the potential for some trees to fall or be damaged.
Many items of outdoor furniture (tables/chairs etc) are likely to be moved by the wind and could cause damage or injury.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (4 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve calmed down a lot, when I was younger I ran all the way across Clapham Common with top button of my shirt undone.


This is the best explanation of the correct level of buttonage...

View: https://youtu.be/PC-Ke9HZWGM


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just seen this on face book!!! think I will go out on the bike sooner rather than later.
> 
> *Isle of Man Constabulary Media Page*
> 
> ...


Ooh, flying trampolines!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (4 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m considering the matter of purchasing a cycling cap. I have never owned a cycling cap, and I think it would make me look rather dashing. Bontrager have one in a colour very close to that of my road bike for one penny under fifteen pounds. I am tempted, I shall give the idea some thought.


I wear a Castelli bandana under my helmet. I thought it would make me look a bit cool with the long ties flying behind me in the wind.

A little bit Pantani, a little dangerous maybe?

Caught sight of myself in the mirror the other day after coming back from a ride...

An old, slightly overweight sweaty bloke squeezed into some lycra and wearing a bandana.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> This fat igue thing you talk about.I also have it.Feeling empty and drained,like i have used up all my energy.I have done a couple of silly jobs that were strenuous but i feel shattered..Seems to be a bit of it about..


Same here . I'm feeling shattered .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2020)

I've just cut my toenails.
I wasn't wearing any socks at the time .


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2020)

I've been on the telephone to a 90 year old vicar. Don't feckin' ask.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

Confession? maybe about having your top button open all those years ago, has it been playing on your mind?


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

Just back from a pleasant 18 miles, nearly came home at 10 miles because of the wind, i carried on and it dropped to a pleasant warm breeze


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

Just seen an announcement from Manx Utilities, we have a hosepipe ban coming in to force tomorrow with a fine up to £2000, we have had the driest spring since 1984 only 78.7 mm of rainfall versus the usual average of 172 mm


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jun 2020)

I’m wearing socks


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

What colour..Mine are black with black Crocs.... socks and Crocks rock


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2020)

Another one here feeling under the weather. Speaking of weather, it rained some overnight, and it's very cool and blustery.

Have puttered about this morning doing various. This includes seeding a fresh batch of sourdough starter with some dry culture.

I am wearing fluffy pink socks with pink crocs.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

Tried the sourdough starter thing, it smelled like a jar full of baby sick.... perhaps we did something wrong? it got thrown away, stunk the house out


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Fur & Feather"







Something furry with a feathery toy...


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I’m wearing socks


Me too, but I’ll be changing mine in a m


carlosfandangus said:


> What colour..Mine are black with black Crocs.... socks and Crocks rock


No. Just no. And definitely not in public. Never.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Tried the sourdough starter thing, it smelled like a jar full of baby sick.... perhaps we did something wrong? it got thrown away, stunk the house out



It shouldn't do... Smell like sick, that is...

Of course, it's working with yeast present in the environment around you, so it will smell a little boozy.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

Not allowed out in them.... wore them for years, so comfortable (with socks) due to the size of my feet they are the only real alternative to shoes or boots


EltonFrog said:


> No. Just no. And definitely not in public. Never.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Is "under the weather" a real thing? its been on the change here and I have not felt quite right for a couple of days



Yes, I've been a bit tired and slightly below par the last couple of days


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2020)

I’m sad to read that some of you aren’t feeling 100% ticketyboo. 

I myself, me, personally am in fine fettle, I’m sure you’re all pleased to know.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

Good to hear @EltonFrog a ride this morning has sorted me out, I didn't really want to go out, however once out I felt so much better, I think some of it is down to uncertainty about my job at present


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Another one here feeling under the weather. Speaking of weather, it rained some overnight, and it's very cool and blustery.
> 
> Have puttered about this morning doing various. This includes seeding a fresh batch of sourdough starter with some dry culture.
> 
> I am wearing fluffy pink socks with pink crocs.


Just wondering! 
If a few of us are feeling a bit under the weather, considering we are in a bit of a lockdown where or how did we get it ?


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

I blame the internet


Illaveago said:


> Just wondering!
> If a few of us are feeling a bit under the weather, considering we are in a bit of a lockdown where or how did we get it ?


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Good to hear @EltonFrog a ride this morning has sorted me out, I didn't really want to go out, however once out I felt so much better, I think some of it is down to uncertainty about my job at present



I've been out this morning, 54 miles out to Cosby and back, I didn't feel like going but went anyway, hard work and not a lot in the legs.


----------



## mybike (4 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> Rain here, but no thunder. Deliciously cool. I am wearing socks & tee shirt (free, from my last employer).



Rain again, but quite cold.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2020)

My nephew's 2nd birthday today. He loves the bin men, and waits for them at the window every week, so I've got him his own bin truck and wheelie bins.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

Just going out in the garden to plant out some radishes and a few outdoor tomato plants, Stella is coming with me to help, she is a cruel mistress






The Christmas star variety of Stella


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Finally, I've managed to get onto the NS&I website.



Say hi from me.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Jun 2020)

I started the day wearing socks, I took them off a while ago. They are now in the bin along with the hole one of them has in it.


----------



## mybike (4 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've seen some odd work uniforms issued, but only socks and a tee shirt!
> 
> Do they at least match?



Did I say uniforms?


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2020)

Happiness is a new computer mouse.  The old 'laser' HP mouse has been dodgy for ages, not tracking properly, so bought a decent Logitech, and this one works, yay !!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> It is my all time favourite film, the best film ever made.


Useless fact for you: Ian Fleming got the name from a real racing car owned and driven by Count Louis Zborowski.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (4 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> It shouldn't do... Smell like sick, that is...
> 
> Of course, it's working with yeast present in the environment around you, so it will smell a little boozy.


Maybe carlosfandangus’ baby had a drinking problem?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (4 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Just wondering!
> If a few of us are feeling a bit under the weather, considering we are in a bit of a lockdown where or how did we get it ?


I have also been feeling under the weather today, but believe the sinus/headache problems I’m experiencing are driven by hay fever?


----------



## mybike (4 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, time for me to toodle pipski.
> 
> Kippers for breakfast, anyone?


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I have also been feeling under the weather today, but believe the sinus/headache problems I’m experiencing are driven by hay fever?



Well, I'm allergic to elderflower pollen. And we're slap bang in the middle of elderflower season.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, I'm allergic to elderflower pollen. And we're slap bang in the middle of elderflower season.


Get your own back on elderflowers and turn them into cordial ....délicieuse or délicieux . I just can't get my head round masculine and feminine ( in grammar that is )


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jun 2020)

I bought a red short sleeve cycling jersey today , from the intriguingly named Light IN The box . Dunno why since it is persisting down here with much thunder and lightening to boot !


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

Dont throw them away, All my socks have a hole in them..... I cant get them otherwise, did you mean an extra hole?


Salty seadog said:


> I started the day wearing socks, I took them off a while ago. They are now in the bin along with the hole one of them has in it.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

All the mice at work were optical, its amazing how much fun you can have with a roll of small stickers


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jun 2020)

Will be having fish and chips tonight


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Get your own back on elderflowers and turn them into cordial ....délicieuse or délicieux . I just can't get my head round masculine and feminine ( in grammar that is )



It's the latter when it comes to grammar.

And no, I can't take my revenge that way, because I end up scratching like a baboon.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Jun 2020)

What is this "like a baboon" that you scratch? 


Reynard said:


> because I end up scratching like a baboon.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2020)

Right, time to start thinking about putting supper together. I will also have to feed a pair of furry girls.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's the latter when it comes to grammar.
> 
> And no, I can't take my revenge that way, because I end up scratching like a baboon.


Find a victim (sorry volunteer) to pick them for you !


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> What is this "like a baboon" that you scratch?



You just don't want to know... 

Let's just say it's not terribly ladylike.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Find a victim (sorry volunteer) to pick them for you !



That's no good, it's the cordial that makes me itch.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2020)

Experimenting with cooking a bit extra for dinner so I have something to eat at work the next day. 

Roast potatoes and onions were not a success.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's no good, it's the cordial that makes me itch.


Ah well , l guess l know when l am beaten


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2020)

Rhubarb crumble & custard for pud, today.
My crumble is usually rubbish, but today it turned out bl00dy wonderfully lovely!!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I have also been feeling under the weather today, but believe the sinus/headache problems I’m experiencing are driven by hay fever?


Yes. I'm wondering along the same lines .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jun 2020)

On the beer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> On the beer


The arrival of beer o'clock did not pass unnoticed here either.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jun 2020)

Vin rouge heure ici... and at 2 euros 30 per liter w'hoo's moaning !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Vin rouge heure ici... and at 2 euros 30 per liter w'hoo's moaning !


I don't think I've had a red wine this year but I admit to quite fancying one or two now. It would save having to get up and go to the fridge all evening. (My energy mode is so low it's positively ecological.)


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2020)

It's  o'clock here

And slice of squishy chocolate cake o'clock too


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2020)

Red wine doesn’t like me. It is as far as I know the only thing I am allergic to.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Jun 2020)

I've just opened a new tin of dog food,then looked for the plastic cap i put on the top to keep it fresh. I couldn't find it,then i looked in the fridge and saw it was on top of a over half full dog food tin. So i've opened a new tin,not knowing i already had over half a tin still to go! How annoying is that!!


----------



## fossyant (4 Jun 2020)

My nephew loved his 'bin truck' - as soon as he was opening it, we said 'what is it ?' , Bin truck, bin truck. He kept pressing all the buttons. He also shared out the extra wheelie bins between us whilst we sat freezing outside.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> What colour..Mine are black with black Crocs.... socks and Crocks rock


Once you croc, you can't stop…


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2020)

Lexi has a tongue like carborundum. It feels like she's in the process of removing my face


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2020)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


No saws at this time, it might wake those who are sleeping.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2020)

Good morning... I'm responsible for opening and locking up at work this week so I have to be there about 15 minutes early. As usual my system took this to heart and I'm sleeping very lightly and waking up a good 40 minutes before I normally do.

My work ethic is apparently subconscious...


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Jun 2020)

Summers over


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2020)

Good morning. 
I have tea.
It’s a bit brighter outside this morning. 
I have no need for NS&I website today.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2020)

Blue skies earlier when i sneaked out for a blast
Grey now looks like we had some rain overnight but not much as dry roads 
It's Friday at last


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2020)

Morning all. I forgot to put tea in the teapot and managed to shower the bathroom floor. But I'm not really bothered so it's alright.


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning... I'm responsible for opening and locking up at work this week so I have to be there about 15 minutes early. As usual my system took this to heart and I'm sleeping very lightly and waking up a good 40 minutes before I normally do.
> 
> My work ethic is apparently subconscious...


It's a shame you don't get paid for all those extra hours of work !


----------



## Levo-Lon (5 Jun 2020)

Drove to work in decent rain..chilly but we do need a drop or 2


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2020)

Morning . I can see some nice blue sky .
I had put our recycling bins out last night and am now wearing a pair of my socks . The socks are a loose kind as I find that some socks cut the blood supply just above my ankles .


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jun 2020)

Morning folks, Aldi coffee being drunk, not convinced yet


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Morning folks, Aldi coffee being drunk, not convinced yet


That it's morning ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Morning folks, Aldi coffee being drunk, not convinced yet


Aldi just changed their coffee blends and I'm not convinced either. I'm having a little exploration of different coffees until I find the right one.


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2020)

I put the washing out at quarter past seven this morning, by half seven it was piddling with rain, now the suns shinning.


----------



## postman (5 Jun 2020)

Right Postman has put his money where his mouth is. He has ordered a tube of hydration tablets and some Sports Fuel powder,berry fruit taste..Last years was unflavoured,and he has ordered two new water bottles..So now he has spent his money,,he needs to put his rather large harse on the bicycle saddle and get some riding done.Next week a pie ride to Otley is first.Wish me loooook.


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 Jun 2020)

Morning all, lovely and sunny here..... wind, mid 20's gusting to mid 30's and getting stronger as the day goes on, it started last night, sounded as though Armageddon had started


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jun 2020)

Morning all. Ether there's a phantom car washer at large or we had some rain overnight that's got rid of the loose dirt & pollen that was covering my car.

Coffee (Lidl's Colombian, strength 4) drunk and just waiting for the washing to finish. Judging by the way the trees are blowing in the wind it doesn't look like a good day for a ride - unless I can do the homeward bit only!


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Aldi just changed their coffee blends and I'm not convinced either. I'm having a little exploration of different coffees until I find the right one.


Are we talking "instant" or ground / beans ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Are we talking "instant" or ground / beans ?


Beans or ground, I'm not too fussed which. Freshly ground gives a good first cup but then it swiftly goes back to being like ready ground stuff. A bean to cup machine would sort that but I get along well enough with an aeropress.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jun 2020)

I realise that l am putting my ignorance on show but up until now l was under the impression that lady gaga was a misogynistic comment . However, not having any pressing tasks to undertake l have just watched a Graham Norton "chat-show" where a singer who is known as Lady Gaga appeared as a guest. Very attractive in a slightly showy way (no criticism intended).....One lives and learns


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Beans or ground, I'm not too fussed which. Freshly ground gives a good first cup but then it swiftly goes back to being like ready ground stuff. A bean to cup machine would sort that but I get along well enough with an aeropress.


Me too , except l am into Brazilian , intensity 7...... l am convinced that it is the only substance that keeps my heart functioning


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 Jun 2020)

I like freshly ground, however my go to is instant... this


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jun 2020)

Just been downstairs to find the wife in tears, she had just been watching the live stream of a memorial service for her great aunt, who wasn't actually her great aunt, she was moved to tears by her non cousins.

The aunt in question was engaged to Kenneth who would have been my wife's great uncle had he come back from Italy in WWII, unfortunately he was killed on one of the beach invasions there. She clearly never got over it, she went on to marry Walter who was Kenneth cousin (we think, they certainly shared the same unusual surname) & when they had their first child he was named Kenneth. Walter died a long time ago, I don't ever remember meeting him but the bit that got my wife was Kenneth (son) saying that to the day she died the aunt had pictures of both men in her purse.


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 Jun 2020)

Just an update, if any one cares, the wind is now high 20's with low 40 gusts


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Summers over




My thought as well.

The old barrel, that I emptied into the new barrel & washed out, is now full, while the new barrel, that I emptied the old barrel into, which was nearly empty, is half full.


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Aldi just changed their coffee blends and I'm not convinced either. I'm having a little exploration of different coffees until I find the right one.



I tend to go for single origin coffees. I prefer African coffee to that from S America.


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just an update, if any one cares, the wind is now high 20's with low 40 gusts



Looks like it's gusting up to 9.7 here, I tell a lie, 11.2. Mostly NW I think.


----------



## postman (5 Jun 2020)

Postman's afternoon job, was filling a brown bin with tree cuttings..Using secateurs ,,but it's just started to chuck it down,,feet up instead.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2020)

I'm going out.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2020)

Still feel really 

It rained fairly heavily here overnight, and it looks like there are more showers on the way. It's right blustery too.

About to knock off for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Souvenirs"


----------



## postman (5 Jun 2020)

Postman has to report he went out when a bit of sunshine appeared. Filled the brown bin and raked up the rest of the rubbish..It did shower again twice,but once out finished the job off. Happy now,,i even got to clean the hallway floor and kitchen floor,muddy boots.Bit of weeding tomorrow.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jun 2020)

Deciding if better part of valour is to wait until tomorrow to see if it brings batter weather


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 Jun 2020)

Are you putting fish in your weather?

"Deciding if better part of valour is to wait until tomorrow to see if it brings batter weather"


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Are you putting fish in your weather?
> 
> "Deciding if better part of valour is to wait until tomorrow to see if it brings batter weather"


Well if the rain that came down earlier is anything to go by I may be swimming on the bike rather than riding


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I'm going out.



Make sure you go to the toilet first.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jun 2020)

It's now immaterial if I wanted to go out, I've just had a 308Mb file that needs to be carved up into byte sized (did you see what I did there) pieces all my notes on how I normally do it as in the office


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Jun 2020)

Feeling slightly guilty.

A local film maker and drone flyer is always posting his films on FB, and the latest is 'finding the source of the mighty River Lune'. It's a nice little film with a few errors in the captions... but the one glaring error is that he's found the source of the mighty river Eden, not the Lune.

...so after a whole day of nice comments on FB from the locals, I've had to point this out


----------



## postman (5 Jun 2020)

Can you see a difference in these two bags. Both are on e-bay,I am watching one of them,with an interest in buying. So the difference is,,one is ^
£6-19p the other a staggering £23-88p,,which one should i buy.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> View attachment 527652
> View attachment 527653
> Can you see a difference in these two bags. Both are on e-bay,I am watching one of them,with an interest in buying. So the difference is,,one is ^
> £6-19p the other a staggering £23-88p,,which one should i buy.


the top one


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2020)

Sleepy Reynard


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2020)

The heavens have just opened here. It's coming down so hard I can barely see anything out of the window.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It's a shame you don't get paid for all those extra hours of work !



I get an hour of overtime, unfortunately that's only after I get to work, so it doesn't include all the small hours wandering about half asleep.

On the other hand, I've got a job, and it isn't too badly paid, so I won't complain.


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2020)

I did our supermarket shop this morning, then went into Coventry market to get our meat, fish and veg, most of the market has been closed the last few weeks, but they've now got a few more stalls open, including the stall we usually get our spuds from, so we can look forward to having decent spuds this week.


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> The heavens have just opened here. It's coming down so hard I can barely see anything out of the window.



Suprisingly, dispite the showers, I've got a line full of washing dried today.


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 Jun 2020)

Its lovely and sunny out, very windy though, the dog has been on the drive trying to sunbathe!!, however after trying about 6 spots she has given up, and come inside, no matter how warm the sun is, there is no way of getting out of the wind


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I started the day wearing socks, I took them off a while ago. They are now in the bin along with the hole one of them has in it.


Windows !


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (5 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> The old barrel, that I emptied into the new barrel & washed out, is now full, while the new barrel, that I emptied the old barrel into, which was nearly empty, is half full.


Thought this was going to turn into a cunning puzzle where we have to tell you the capacity of the new barrel in gallons.

Realised it wasn’t when you missed three vital pieces of information; the hardness of the rain, the ratio in size of the old barrel to the new barrel, and whether you were wearing socks or not. 

But I’m guessing 10 gallons.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2020)

I'm feeling tired .
My vintage Corgi Lotus 11 has turned up . It's a bit battered but it was cheap. It will go with the Ferrari Berlinetta 250 LM and Porsche Carrera 6.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Windows !



Holes in the sock are like a window to the bunion.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Suprisingly, dispite the showers, I've got a line full of washing dried today.



Washing line umbrellas.... They're great aren't they.?


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Washing line umbrellas.... They're great aren't they.?



I've not seen one of them before, a bit impractical with the length of our line.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I've not seen one of them before, a bit impractical with the length of our line.



Neither have I but I'm submitting a patent.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Neither have I but I'm submitting a patent.


The business might have big overheads.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2020)

I have just put the finishing touches to my Formula Ford painting.

That was an odd one. The drawing was pretty challenging, the rest of it somewhat less so than I thought. But I'm liking combining ink, watercolour and coloured pencil on the hot pressed paper. I can get far more "oooomph" into the colours than I could get on the NOT paper with watercolour alone.

Time for a  methinks. And need to decide what to do next.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Jun 2020)

Red lentil dahl with homemade naan tonight. And plenty left for tomorrow. 😋


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2020)

I’m back now.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Holes in the sock are like a window to the bunion.


I find that the big toe wants to see where it's going at times !


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’m back now.


Which begs the inevitable question ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Which begs the inevitable question ?



Did he have his top button undone while he was out?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2020)

Finally the washing machine has finished its cycle.

Oh, wait, no it hasn't...


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jun 2020)

Hopefully tomorrow will be more produtive than today. All I managed to to was one load of washing and a slow ride round to deliver a CD to my mum that I'd ordered on her behalf*, followed by a bit of shopping at the CoOp and then Lidl. Got home just as a rain shower started and I've done nothing since. 

* Kris Kristofferson, The Silver Tongued Devil & I. Which, along with the Bobby Bear Lullabies, Legends & Lies CD ordered for her at the same time, should provide some interesting recommendations on the Amazon emails.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Neither have I but I'm submitting a patent.


http://www.clothesmac.co.uk/how-it-works/


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jun 2020)

I don’t have socks on


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I don’t have socks on


I do.


----------



## Maverick Goose (5 Jun 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Useless fact for you: Ian Fleming got the name from a real racing car owned and driven by Count Louis Zborowski.


You, Sir, are a true hero of Mundanity!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2020)

I have two pairs of socks on.

And I have the fire on.

And I have a hot chocolate.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have two pairs of socks on.
> 
> And I have the fire on.
> 
> And I have a hot chocolate.


Where have you the fire and chocolate though.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jun 2020)

I’m up. 
I have tea. 
Winnie is snoozing by my side.
I’m not sure what is on for the rest of the day.


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2020)

Good morning people.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2020)

Morning.
It looks nice and sunny out but a bit windy .
It's a bit cold so I've put my dressing gown on .


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jun 2020)

I’ve just had a bacon sandwich and a cuppa.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2020)

Why is it blowing a hooley


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jun 2020)

After feeling absolutely terrible yesterday from dawn to dusk (headache, stomachache, very fatigued, regular dashes to the little boys’ room), I’ve woken this morning and feel completely and utterly fine. So I’ll make yesterday’s planned trip to the pet shop then I have a 2.2 hour ride on Zwift to complete as part of my new endurance training plan. After lunch, I may also fit in some ‘dancing’ with my daughter who is loving her new Just Dance video game. I can’t dance by any stretch of the imagination (my dancing is really not a pleasant sight to see), but it’s a great cardio workout and makes my daughter laugh so very much worth it.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2020)

Well finally settled in on the turbo for this morning's session bit  as I was hoping to actually get a 15 mile ride in .
Cat has been asking for breakfast since 5.30 then when I come downstairs I find he has booby trapped from the bottom of the stairs to his bowl with big lumps of cat litter


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jun 2020)

Morning all. Yesterday's sock came back to visit me - it got caught in the right leg of my trousers behind my calf. I'm trying to decide whether I could claim to have been wearing 3 socks. Tea underway.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jun 2020)

It's a right miserable day here, persisting it down, cool, windy, on the other hand the coffee doesn't taste too bad.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2020)

One of our old cats was so enthused by digging that the garden resembled the battle of the Somme .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jun 2020)

I do have socks on


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2020)

Not wearing socks ! Still in bed.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2020)

Isn't it strange how things annoy you ?
When manufacturers improve things. Usually means that they have found a way of making it cheaper and not as good .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It's a right miserable day here, persisting it down, cool, windy, on the other hand the coffee doesn't taste too bad.


Clouds and rain are doing the morning shift at yours. They're booked for the afternoon here. I might just manage to get the bread I ordered from Deptford without getting wet if I do it before lunch


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It looks nice and sunny out but a bit windy .
> It's a bit cold so I've put my dressing gown on .



Don't get the draw cord trapped in the chain. 😢


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Why is it blowing a hooley



Something to do with the weather I heard.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't it strange how things annoy you ?
> When manufacturers improve things. Usually means that they have found a way of making it cheaper and not as good .


And better for them, never mind if it's what the customer wants!


deptfordmarmoset said:


> Clouds and rain are doing the morning shift at yours. They're booked for the afternoon here. I might just manage to get the bread I ordered from Deptford without getting wet if I do it before lunch


About 5 minutes ago somebody switched off the tap, the sun is now trying to break through, I do hope it manages it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jun 2020)

About to go for a walk. Debating probability of rain whilst drinking a cup of green tea.


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Not wearing socks ! Still in bed.



I'm up and about, but only wearing a dressing gown nowt else.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> About to go for a walk. Debating probability of rain whilst drinking a cup of green tea.


The longer you take to drink your tea, the greater the probability of rain.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jun 2020)

We have beautiful blue skies here now


----------



## gbb (6 Jun 2020)

Woke up at 9am tea toast and looking at cloudy skies and light rain. Gonna be a quiet day I think.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2020)

It is absolutely widdling it down here. Still, we need it after several weeks of warm sunshine.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2020)

My b***dy favourite programme is on the TV. . Homes under the b***dy hammer !


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Jun 2020)

Wet and windy here, no not me, outside, its only in the mid teens with 30 mph gusts, calmed down from last night


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2020)

I've just organised the sock drawer.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jun 2020)

Was just about to take the dog a walk but the bright blue skies are greying & there is black skies moving in from the North West, I do wish those pesky Lancastrians would keep their weather to themselves rather than pushing it over the hill to us.


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Jun 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> Feeling slightly guilty.
> 
> A local film maker and drone flyer is always posting his films on FB, and the latest is 'finding the source of the mighty River Lune'. It's a nice little film with a few errors in the captions... but the one glaring error is that he's found the source of the mighty river Eden, not the Lune.
> 
> ...so after a whole day of nice comments on FB from the locals, I've had to point this out


 The video's been removed from FB for some reason 

I wonder if he'll post another after his next jaunt up into the Howgills


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Homes under the b***day hammer !


Is that a documentary about Phil Milner?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2020)

It only stopped raining here an hour or so ago, but it's very blustery. Sunny at the moment, but there is more cloud rolling in. And it's cold.

I am wearing two pairs of socks. Umm, and a thick fleece and fleecy joggers. I've just realised, that other than the socks, everything else I am wearing was bought in Decathlon. 

Slept a solid nine hours, but still feel like I've not slept at all. Head is bunged, eyes, nose and mouth are so dry and my lips and tongue are itchy and tingling.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just organised the sock drawer.



Careful now, have you seen what's been going on round here recently?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Most Treasured Possession"







I don't need to explain this one. All four arch lever files' worth of it. But the programme is signed on the cover by both Paul and Derek. Shame it's Ross Hockenhull on the cover, though.

And whoever is peeling onions, would they please kindly desist...


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jun 2020)

When we took the dogs out this morning it was the first time in 10 weeks we managed to get round the 2 mile loop without seeing anyone . Hurrah!

I’ve removed six broken slabs from our pathway this morning and laid down some new ones, except three were half slabs so I had to cut them with an angle grinder. Bloody dirty heavy work.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It is absolutely widdling it down here. Still, we need it after several weeks of warm sunshine.



Went out to the shops in the window predicted to be mostly dry in the weather report, so of course it started raining much harder as I left the shop.

Thankfully it only takes about five minutes to get back to the apartment, so now I'll close the door and let the weather do as it wishes until tomorrow I think...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jun 2020)

About to plan a 60 mile ride to a pub 4 miles away.


----------



## mybike (6 Jun 2020)

I need a third water barrel, the two I have are full.



Tenacious Sloth said:


> Thought this was going to turn into a cunning puzzle where we have to tell you the capacity of the new barrel in gallons.
> 
> Realised it wasn’t when you missed three vital pieces of information; the hardness of the rain, the ratio in size of the old barrel to the new barrel, and whether you were wearing socks or not.
> 
> But I’m guessing 10 gallons.



The ad said 210l, and yes, I am wearing socks.

In other news, the birdbath I repaired broke again yesterday, depositing its contents on my left foot. Shoe & socks damp.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2020)

Just put up two pieces of artwork in the "I've been painting again" thread - a Jaguar XJR14 and some pickup trucks.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ive-been-painting-again.243960/page-9#post-6024038


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2020)

I sold something at auction on the bay and now the winning bidder doesn't want it ! . They should have removed their bids long ago .


----------



## mybike (6 Jun 2020)

I didn't light the fire today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2020)

Just went online to see when our local gov. picks up plastics and metals for recycling. You can tell what kind of area we live in because the information on wine making is much easier to find than the rubbish collection...

I found it eventually though, apparently it happens every two weeks and it was this morning...


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> I didn't light the fire today.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFTLKWw542g


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jun 2020)

The Fragrant MrsP is ordering pizza.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> About to plan a 60 mile ride to a pub 4 miles away.



and now planned. Approx 68 miles depending which lane variants I opt for tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2020)

It is raining here again.

I have put warmer socks on.


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Jun 2020)

2 M&S burgers out of the freezer for later, G&T already poured and a couple of episodes of Vera on TV later methinks


----------



## carlosfandangus (6 Jun 2020)

I saw your post and seriously considered it


mybike said:


> I didn't light the fire today.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2020)

Leftovers tonight. But putting a pan of chips on as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jun 2020)

While the wind, pouring rain and thunder and lightning go about their business outside, I've been practising the surprisingly arduous martial art of Thai Jing-up.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jun 2020)

Beer o’clock


----------



## Speicher (6 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> 2 M&S burgers out of the freezer for later, G&T already poured and a couple of episodes of Vera on TV later methinks



I am watching "Brokenwood Mysteries", set in New Zealand.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2020)

I was watching "Moana"

Anyway, off to put some chips on.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jun 2020)

Just finished off a chicken kebab nice change after 3 months


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (6 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I was watching "Moana"


Must... bite... tongue...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jun 2020)

Beer curfew underway.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jun 2020)

It's all a bit sunsetty here.


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2020)

I see now that the take-aways are open again, all the body kit and big bore exhaust brigade are back to sit in the car park beside McDonalds to eat crap and rev the nuts of the car and then cruise around the town looking cool 

The peace was nice whilst it lasted.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> ... the body kit and *big bore exhaust brigade* ...



So true...


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I was watching "Moana"
> 
> Anyway, off to put some chips on.


Anything like Lady Gaga's beef dress?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anything like Lady Gaga's beef dress?



I dunno about that, but they went down rather nicely with a generous dollop of mayonnaise


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> I see now that the take-aways are open again, all the body kit and big bore exhaust brigade are back to sit in the car park beside McDonalds to eat crap and rev the nuts of the car and then cruise around the town looking cool
> 
> The peace was nice whilst it lasted.


Can you travel county wide yet?


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can you travel county wide yet?



County wide from Monday. Country wide probably at the end of themonth.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> County wide from Monday. Country wide probably at the end of the month.


So long as you're not at one side of the county, you'll have a bigger area to cover.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2020)

Happy Jenkins - live motorsport is back on TV. 

OK it's IndyCars on an oval from Texas with no spectators, but who cares. Race programme starts at 1am on Sunday (Sky Sports F1 channel) so lets see how long I can stay awake.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Happy Jenkins - live motorsport is back on TV.
> 
> OK it's IndyCars on an oval from Texas with no spectators, but who cares. Race programme starts at 1am on Sunday (Sky Sports F1 channel) so lets see how long I can stay awake.


Channel 145, SkySp mix as well.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2020)

Something we'd all have wanted to say at some time.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eIjEauGiRLo


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Happy Jenkins - live motorsport is back on TV.
> 
> OK it's IndyCars on an oval from Texas with no spectators, but who cares. Race programme starts at 1am on Sunday (Sky Sports F1 channel) so lets see how long I can stay awake.



At least you've got Sky... I'm still watching Formula E sim and marble racing 

And there's nowt wrong with oval racing.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

I have a 

And am working on a poem that's not being terribly cooperative.


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Jun 2020)

Hmmm... very tasty PlanetX... Very tasty.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Hmmm... very tasty PlanetX... Very tasty.
> View attachment 528023


You sure you got the site name correct when searching?


----------



## RoubaixCube (7 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You sure you got the site name correct when searching?



Theres only one planetX


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

The flour shortages are obviously getting to someone


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2020)

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CLCORPTGIL/corratec-pro-team-sleeveless-jersey---small--8262601066


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

Anyways, time for me to ascend the wooden hill.

A tub with hot water, lots of bubbles and a good book awaits me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for me to ascend the wooden hill.
> 
> A tub with hot water, lots of bubbles and a good book awaits me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


I've a feeling that a bed would be a better place to sleep.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> I see now that the take-aways are open again, all the body kit and big bore exhaust brigade are back to sit in the car park beside McDonalds to eat crap and rev the nuts of the car and then cruise around the town looking cool
> 
> The peace was nice whilst it lasted.



I too am glad to see the McDonalds rubbish back in the roadside hedges.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jun 2020)

I’ve been up 45 minutes. 
I have tea. 
Winnie didn’t want to sit with me this morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2020)

Morning, first tea poured. The wind's died down and it's all a lot more peaceful outside than yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Just finished off a chicken kebab nice change after 3 months


It's always good to make sure that chicken is thoroughly cooked !


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2020)

Morning. 
It is sunny out with blue sky and a thin layer of cloud . We had a little bit of rain yesterday but not much .
I've made our first . No doubt I will be going down in a while to make some more .

Does anyone have a Goblin teasmade? Just asking ?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2020)

Still fuming over the buyer not buying ! 
All of the hassle it has caused.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is sunny out with blue sky and a thin layer of cloud . We had a little bit of rain yesterday but not much .
> I've made our first . No doubt I will be going down in a while to make some more .
> 
> Does anyone have a Goblin teasmade? Just asking ?


I used to have a Goblin Teasmade in a box in the loft, but that was two houses ago, so I doubt it's still there.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2020)

Light grey day in this area of Poshshire .
Cat fed
Birds fed
Legs exercised 
First cuppa drank 
What a good start oh and morning all


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jun 2020)

Miserable day here again & the weather is no better, I don't mind getting caught out in the rain but refuse to start out in it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2020)

Coffee and croissants time!


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jun 2020)

Must have been tired,got up 8.20 .... unheard-of for me.
2hr lie in !!
Raining ..dull day


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Good morning people




Afternoon @dave r


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 Jun 2020)

Good morning all, late to get up too, first coffee going down, no plans for today


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is sunny out with blue sky and a thin layer of cloud . We had a little bit of rain yesterday but not much .
> I've made our first . No doubt I will be going down in a while to make some more .
> 
> Does anyone have a Goblin teasmade? Just asking ?



I think the 1970's has a few unused ones.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Does anyone have a Goblin teasmade? Just asking ?


My father used to, only used it a couple of times, it made that much noise it woke him up 30 minutes before it was ready


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Hmmm... very tasty PlanetX... Very tasty.
> View attachment 528023





I never did understand that advert.I checked no gravy or a Cumberland sausage


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jun 2020)

Morning all. Today could be a day heavier on coffee than normal.

Managed to stay awake for the first hour of the race last night but had to give up as I kept dozing off! Lousy night's sleep as my legs kept cramping - possibly as a result of spending too much time standing up while bike fettling during the day followed by a test ride in the strong wind.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Managed to stay awake for the first hour of the race last night


There's some racing going on?


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> At least you've got Sky... I'm still watching Formula E sim and marble racing
> 
> And there's nowt wrong with oval racing.


That is bad - Formula E is bad enough on it's own, but the sim version sounds like the ultimate cure for insomnia.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> There's some racing going on?


IndyCars from Texas last night on Sky Sports.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> IndyCars from Texas last night on Sky Sports.


I have a dodgy Sky Go of my BIL have to see if there's a repeat


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jun 2020)

Sunny just now but very cold northerly wind. The trike ( minus seat) is tucked into the polytunnel. It went in the top garden gate ok on it’s wheels but had to turn sideways for the polytunnel. Don’t feel like taking a bike out somehow but it would probably do me good.
Been shifting pictures from the solid drives to the ipad but there are some which I cannot access at the moment for some unknown reason. Probably apple and microsoft not talking as they were put on from a pc. The memory cards probably wiped but may hunt around among the older cameras.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jun 2020)

Yesterday in Hundred Acre Wood some of the younger residents did not like the rain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2020)

I've just cleaned the burnt pan.


----------



## mybike (7 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> I need a third water barrel, the two I have are full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it has rained enough for a fourth. The hole I dug to pump water out from the bottom of the garden was dry, now it has water in.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2020)

It's my daughter's birthday coming up, and as usual want's money to put towards a new laptop or gaming pc. She usually falls a bit short on money, and buys something else (she bought a used Xbox One last time). So we've decided to build her one as a surprise. She currently games on an older laptop that came from her grandad. We've specced up an AMD Rizen 5 and my son has upgraded his graphics card and is giving her his older one (for those that don't know, this is where the cost is as a graphics card can cost upwards of £150 to £1000. Bits and pieces are starting to arrive in the post, and we should have everything by mid next week to put it together.


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 Jun 2020)

My friend used to have one in his kitchen, when I asked why he said it was too noisy to have in the bedroom, it was set to have a drink ready when he came down before going to work.


Phaeton said:


> My father used to, only used it a couple of times, it made that much noise it woke him up 30 minutes before it was ready


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> I see now that the take-aways are open again, all the body kit and big bore exhaust brigade are back to sit in the car park beside McDonalds to eat crap and rev the nuts of the car and then cruise around the town looking cool
> 
> The peace was nice whilst it lasted.


Gad! You have that over there too. I think it must be from the psychological effect of eating McDonald's food or something. Stay away from that McRib, btw.


----------



## postman (7 Jun 2020)

Mundane mundane..Do you know i can iron a polo shirt in one min thirty seconds. I was doing the ironing this morning,when a clock appeared on the tv screen counting down to a televised church service. It was the last item to do,,and i had to finish so Mrs P could sit and watch on youtube..I managed it.


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2020)

Cleaned the chain cogs chain wheel.Is that mundane enough.Really boring


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 Jun 2020)

Did you turn the collar up and do it flat? or did you put a crease in the collar?


postman said:


> Mundane mundane..Do you know i can iron a polo shirt in one min thirty seconds. I was doing the ironing this morning,when a clock appeared on the tv screen counting down to a televised church service. It was the last item to do,,and i had to finish so Mrs P could sit and watch on youtube..I managed it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Theres only one planetX


And that listing is still the same, with same illustration. Which is interesting, because I was just thinking about a SRAM front derailleur. But it looks unfit for purpose.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jun 2020)

I may have mentioned this before, I have only eaten food from McD's twice in my lifetime. Once in Basel, Switzerland, and again in Dusseldorf. The reason was that the alternative on both occasions was very expensive restaurants. 

What I should have done in Basel, is bought food from the small shops at the station, but the brain was rather tired after travelling all day. The other (two) times that I have been to McD's I had a coffee, or on one occasion, as they had run out of coffee, and doughnuts, I had nothing.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2020)

Had a week off the bike this week - been busy with 'birthdays' after work - dropping pressies off etc. Following on from my son upgrading his graphics card, he hadn't checked the connectors on the card had changed from DVI to Display port. That meant I had to rob two cables off my Zwift computer in the garage. Amazon to the rescue and new cables delivered. Will Zwift tomorrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> I may have mentioned this before, I have only eaten food from McD's twice in my lifetime. Once in Basel, Switzerland, and again in Dusseldorf. The reason was that the alternative on both occasions was very expensive restaurants.
> 
> What I should have done in Basel, is bought food from the small shops at the station, but the brain was rather tired after travelling all day. The other (two) times that I have been to McD's I had a coffee, or on one occasion, as they had run out of coffee, and doughnuts, I had nothing.


Your McDonald's has donuts?


----------



## Speicher (7 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Your McDonald's has donuts?



 About twenty years ago, no they didn't, they had sold out.

This small market town does not have a McDonald's, though we do have a fish and chip shop (or two). It is to be noted that this quiet part of quiet west Worcestershire is very quiet, and really we are still in the C20th.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> About twenty years ago, no they didn't, they had sold out.



They had a lot then, if it took 20 years to run out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> Mundane mundane..Do you know i can iron a polo shirt in one min thirty seconds. I was doing the ironing this morning,when a clock appeared on the tv screen counting down to a televised church service. It was the last item to do,,and i had to finish so Mrs P could sit and watch on youtube..I managed it.



Is this a challenge?


----------



## Speicher (7 Jun 2020)

I can iron a polo shirt or any other shirt, or item of clothing, for that matter, at the speed of light. So fast that you cannot see me do it.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jun 2020)

Anyway I will be out in the garden, if you need me, and out in the garden if you don't need me!


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jun 2020)

I’ve been out in the garden all morning, tidying up, pulling weeds, cutting the hedges. I feckin hate gardening.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 Jun 2020)

Having served 25 years in the military, I’m quite good at ironing. Only my own stuff mind, as my wife’s clothes are too small, made from strange materials that seem to require temperature adjustment every 10 seconds, and the buttons are on the wrong side. And don’t get me started on pleats and frilly bits 

All of my clothes are purchased with ease of ironing in mind. One of my pet hates is cheap t-shirts and polo shirts which, when laid flat, have side-seams that don’t line up. There is always that ‘really difficult to iron’ shirt in the pile that is always left to last. Although, I’ve recently discovered that doing the difficult item first makes the whole ironing experience much more relaxed and enjoyable. 

In other, ironing related news, I ordered a new ironing board cover yesterday. 

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B075M5TXQP


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2020)

Did some work on a bike thing this morning 😁


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

It is a very grey and damp, soggy day here chez Casa Reynard. It rained all morning and it's still spitting and spotting a wee bit.

I did some laundry this morning, have drunk several  and put pay to about half a loaf of fresh bread for lunch. I made a potato bread a la Hairy Bikers as I had leftover mash that needed using.

I have also made good progress on the poem I am working on.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Little & Large"


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> That is bad - Formula E is bad enough on it's own, but the sim version sounds like the ultimate cure for insomnia.



Actually, the sim racing is a lark - you usually get cars wanging through the air completely upside down


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jun 2020)

Just woken up from dozing off on the sofa.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (7 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Just woken up from dozing off on the sofa.


I’d have another snooze. That waking up thing can really take it out of you.


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 Jun 2020)

@Accy cyclist , did you ever manage to get those Russian leader doll's?


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> @Accy cyclist , did you ever manage to get those Russian leader doll's?


No,the shop's still shut,though i spoke to a woman who works in the shop. She said she'll put them to one side for me,if they open up before i get chance to go in.


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 Jun 2020)

Been out for a very relaxed 19 miles down the old railway track and down the prom and back, I was about 4 miles along the track and I passed an older couple who had their back to me, I slowed right down to walking speed and asked, very politely "can I get past please" this was met by a move and a scowl, I turned around after about 1 mile and headed to the prom, I met the same couple on the way back, blocking the track completely, I did the same, slow to walking and politely asked, I was met by the lady shaking her fist at me and exclaiming "bloody cyclists" I would have rung my bell, however its been somewhere in the garage for years, too late to go back for it.


----------



## carlosfandangus (7 Jun 2020)

Good, I hope you get them, quite quirky, different from the usual, sorry @Reynard


Accy cyclist said:


> No,the shop's still shut,though i spoke to a woman who works in the shop. She said she'll put them to one side for me,if they open up before i get chance to go in.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

I need a


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Good, I hope you get them, quite quirky, different from the usual, sorry @Reynard



I actually have a rather battered set of russian politician dolls, which I mentioned upthread... Not to mention various other different ones, including cats, santa clauses and sailors. I only used this set as it was the one I could open - they're a devil to open.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Been out for a very relaxed 19 miles down the old railway track and down the prom and back, I was about 4 miles along the track and I passed an older couple who had their back to me, I slowed right down to walking speed and asked, very politely "can I get past please" this was met by a move and a scowl, I turned around after about 1 mile and headed to the prom, I met the same couple on the way back, blocking the track completely, I did the same, slow to walking and politely asked, I was met by the lady shaking her fist at me and exclaiming "bloody cyclists" I would have rung my bell, however its been somewhere in the garage for years, too late to go back for it.


I'm just back from a ride around Mayfair. Coming up through Hyde Park there's a really wide path with a cycle lane which has pedestrian priority marked. 2 guys deliberately walked in the cycle lane and when a woman complained to them for blocking the cycle lane they retorted that it was pedestrian priority. There was about 15 ft of path to their left but, no, they had to completely block the designated cyce route. Members of the spite is right brigade.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Been out for a very relaxed 19 miles down the old railway track and down the prom and back, I was about 4 miles along the track and I passed an older couple who had their back to me, I slowed right down to walking speed and asked, very politely "can I get past please" this was met by a move and a scowl, I turned around after about 1 mile and headed to the prom, I met the same couple on the way back, blocking the track completely, I did the same, slow to walking and politely asked, I was met by the lady shaking her fist at me and exclaiming "bloody cyclists" I would have rung my bell, however its been somewhere in the garage for years, too late to go back for it.



Well, there's always one; usually several, but there's always one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm just back from a ride around Mayfair. Coming up through Hyde Park there's a really wide path with a cycle lane which has pedestrian priority marked. 2 guys deliberately walked in the cycle lane and when a woman complained to them for blocking the cycle lane they retorted that it was pedestrian priority. There was about 15 ft of path to their left but, no, they had to completely block the designated cyce route. Members of the spite is right brigade.



See, there's usually several... clearly they were out in force today.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

I have a  and some of those belgian chocolate seashell thingies.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

It is still drizzling here by the way.

And those chocolate things are very nice. Well, the dark ones are. I've yet to try the other ones.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and some of those belgian chocolate seashell thingies.


In Flemish, Zeevruchten or sea fruit, so you can prolly count them as one of your '5 a day.'


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> In Flemish, Zeevruchten or sea fruit, so you can prolly count them as one of your '5 a day.'



Eh, well I *am* half Belgian, so... And yes, from the Flanders.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Jun 2020)

Guess what l am cooking for supper this evening Reynard...Yep "Curry Reynard" once more. This time however l am adding button mushrooms and pois chiches and lots of Thai red curry paste .


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

Speaking of which, I need to feed the cats, and then I need to feed me.

Chicken, chips and roasted veggies for me tonight. The girls will get a can of Gourmet. And some chicken.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2020)

I'm sucking a Sherbet Lemon 🍋


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve been out in the garden all morning, tidying up, pulling weeds, cutting the hedges. I feckin hate gardening.


I went for a bicycle ride instead.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’d have another snooze. That waking up thing can really take it out of you.


Good advice that. I did.

I’ve been catching up on the mundane news backwards.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2020)

I'm making a large pizza, which will become lunch for tomorrow.

I also have some sliced potatoes in the fridge. I wonder if "potato pizza" would work?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm sucking a Sherbet Lemon 🍋



You have the same taste in sweets as Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore...


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm making a large pizza, which will become lunch for tomorrow.
> 
> I also have some sliced potatoes in the fridge. I wonder if "potato pizza" would work?



No, but a tartiflette might. Assuming you have cream, bacon, onions and cheese on hand.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jun 2020)

Waiting for my green tea to cool


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> You have the same taste in sweets as Albus Percival Wulfric Brian Dumbledore...


And proud to do so 👌


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2020)

You know the question as to whether half a glass is half full of half empty ? 

Ask a cat and it will tell you that it's empty.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2020)

Still struggling with this poem.


----------



## postman (7 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Been out for a very relaxed 19 miles down the old railway track


 
I find the constant bumperty bump along the sleepers makes it rather painful.Need good padded shorts.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eh, well I *am* half Belgian, so... And yes, from the Flanders.


Vertically or horizontally ?


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Jun 2020)

I'm about to try Pimm's strawberry,tangerine and mint jam.


----------



## Maverick Goose (8 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just organised the sock drawer.


Once you sock you can't stop!


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jun 2020)

Mundane news today seems to have been about ironing & gardening which sums up my day set to music. Ironing while listening to the new album by Hinds (The Prettiest Curse), weeding while listening to the new Sports Team album (Deep Down Happy) and mowing what remains of the lawn to the BBC Introducing Mixtape on 6Music.

The grass clippings filled my last black plastic sack* but I can't hide them under the non recycling collection tomorrow as that only fills a small polylope reused from a Spa Cycles delivery.

*Note: add to next shopping list


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jun 2020)

A lawyer friend sent me this clip today......
[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CIovFllOTs&feature=youtu.be[/media]


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2020)

Chilly this morning. Tea's hot though. Morning all.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jun 2020)

Morning! I trust all is well with you, yours and all about you?
I’ve had my tea. 
I’m a little late reporting in this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2020)

All good here thanks @EltonFrog
I think we are all running late today
Bit grey but dry here 
Could be a busy day me thinks


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2020)

Morning!

I have just been reading all of the posts about ironing .

Now come on and own up ! Who amongst you has been standing on their ironing board practicing their surf board moves ?


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> 
> I have just been reading all of the posts about ironing .
> 
> Now come on and own up ! Who amongst you has been standing on their ironing board practicing their surf board moves ?



Try some extreme ironing, it's a real thing.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jun 2020)

Morning, enthusiasm has already left the building, I'm feeling the fact I've not been on the bike since last Tuesday


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Jun 2020)

Morning,nicer ide into work..not too bad but needed my cycling coat..

The rain has done its job, everything looks fresh and watered


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Jun 2020)

Anyone got a remedy for a sprained wrist ? Done my left one in good and proper, can't even tie my shoe laces effectively never mind ride a bike. Incidentally "sprained"is a strange word ,is it not ? Sort of a combination of pain, strain, rain all adding up to a right royal inconvenience


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> I find the constant bumperty bump along the sleepers makes it rather painful.Need good padded shorts.


I find that riding on the rails is far better, takes a bit more concentration though.


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Jun 2020)

Good morning all, up at 07:00 just been reading the posts on CC and drinking coffee so far


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2020)

I fell asleep ! 

I was feeling a bit tired .


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Anyone got a remedy for a sprained wrist ? Done my left one in good and proper, can't even tie my shoe laces effectively never mind ride a bike. Incidentally "sprained"is a strange word ,is it not ? Sort of a combination of pain, strain, rain all adding up to a right royal inconvenience


Ouch... lots of rest and cold compresses regularly, bag of peas out of the freezer are good if you don't have a gell thingy already, take ibuprofen regularly too.
I am quite lucky/unlucky as I have hypermobility syndrome that has got better with age (risk of dislocation when I was younger) the only sprains I have had lasted 1 to 2 days (long tendons) if it does not improve in a few days, a trip to the doc may be on the cards


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Jun 2020)

By way of adding insult to injury my large black hunting dog has legged it into the forest (his legs are longer than my arms and he can shift) . Just have to wait until he returns and hope he hasn't got up to any mischief 
I don't suppose he swam the channel but this is him !


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Ouch... lots of rest and cold compresses regularly, bag of peas out of the freezer are good if you don't have a gell thingy already, take ibuprofen regularly too.
> I am quite lucky/unlucky as I have hypermobility syndrome that has got better with age (risk of dislocation when I was younger) the only sprains I have had lasted 1 to 2 days (long tendons) if it does not improve in a few days, a trip to the doc may be on the cards


Thanks for that info. l hadn't thought of cold compress . l have been trying a tight elastic wrap thing with applied warmth, thinking it would relax the tendons ( it hasn't been very effective).


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Jun 2020)

Warm compress may make it feel better, however cold will reduce the swelling, keep it up if possible as this will help any extra fluid generated at the joint disperse too, cold compress is recommended every 20 minutes or so.

On a side note, when I took the dogs out last night, the jackdaws gathered and were dive bombing the spaniel (young about fallen out of the nest no doubt) it was funny watching her jumping up at them and also trying her hardest to climb trees, they dont bother with me or the Labrador, they know the spaniel of old!!!


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> And that listing is still the same, with same illustration. Which is interesting, because I was just thinking about a SRAM front derailleur. But it looks unfit for purpose.


It will work fine, it is fit for purpose, it just needs plenty of gravy


----------



## mybike (8 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> In Flemish, Zeevruchten or sea fruit, so you can prolly count them as one of your '5 a day.'



Being chocolate makes them so.


----------



## mybike (8 Jun 2020)

I must go and trim the hawthorn bush.

Unless it rains.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> I must go and trim the hawthorn bush.


Can you not wax?


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Jun 2020)

Mundanity at its best..... some washing in the washer


----------



## postman (8 Jun 2020)

Up early and out in next doors garden.I had a small tree to cut down the one growing behind his shed and up next to our garage. A few years ago a bramble left to roam got inside my garage..No more everything is down this morning. Plus a little weeding back,,driveway and front,a whole barrow full of assorted greenery. That should sort it for a good few weeks. Also the postie van called,,but that is another thread..


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> A few years ago a bramble left to roam got inside my garage..No more everything is down this morning.


The garage, or the brambles?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31fbTh7Xkeo


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Jun 2020)

Conor....my black hound has returned , now asleep in the sun as though nothing had happened ( and l hope that is the case) On the other hand my pointer has tree'd a cat and if l can get hold of him ....with my one good hand , he will be severely chastised ‼


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Jun 2020)

Waiting for my green tea to cool. Am I stuck in a glitch the Matrix?


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Jun 2020)

In the interests of mundanity, first load of washing is now on the line, second load in


----------



## postman (8 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> The garage, or the brambles?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31fbTh7Xkeo



The brambles


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Conor....my black hound has returned , now asleep in the sun


Best keep a close eye on the drive way in about 9 weeks time, when somebody comes to try to hand over the bundles of fur he's created


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Jun 2020)

Mundanity update, 2nd load finished and pegged out, both washing lines now full


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jun 2020)

I was going to do a separate thread for this but I'll post here. I have to host an online quiz tomorrow and I have written a set of cryptic questions for one of the rounds. 

Anyone want to have a play? EXAMPLE : 12M in AY = 12 months in a year. 


46 B of OT
30 SA of EJ
3 M on T B
110 Y of BVH
13 in ABD
2 Ws OAB
20,000 LUTS
42.195 K in a M
874M LETJOG
100 PTAP 
A packet of virtual Sherbet Lemons to the first person to get them all correct in the by 10pm this evening.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2020)

It is not raining here. But it's cool, damp and blustery.

I've prepped the veggies to make spanakopita for supper.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Black"







Cue the Imperial March!


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Vertically or horizontally ?



I dunno... I've never seen any dividing lines on me.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I was going to do a separate thread for this but I'll post here. I have to host an online quiz tomorrow and I have written a set of cryptic questions for one of the rounds.
> 
> Anyone want to have a play? EXAMPLE : 12M in AY = 12 months in a year.
> 
> ...


Ninth ⚫ is wrong. I did it 1,100 miles 😅


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jun 2020)

As regular Radio4 listener, I'm thoroughly enjoying not having to hear The Archers theme in the afternoon. I hope this is the new normal.


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Best keep a close eye on the drive way in about 9 weeks time, when somebody comes to try to hand over the bundles of fur he's created


I'd take one of them if it was a bitch ! Lovely hounds , Very affectionate but single minded hunters 👍


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2020)

I have had lunch.

Blue recycling wheelie bin has been put out ready for emptying in the morning. I have also put out my black bag. I think it's been about seven weeks since I last put out a black bag, and it's only half full at that.


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2020)

I've been out on my bike this morning, 62 miles, I've been down to Barby


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been out on my bike this morning, 62 miles, I've been down to Barby


How's Ken ?


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> How's Ken ?





dave r said:


> I've been out on my bike this morning, 62 miles, I've been down to Barby


Holy smoke, so glad you chose the correct preposition with reference to "Barby"


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2020)

This poem is beginning to cooperate.


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Jun 2020)

sun is shining, no wind, lovely evening, just back from 16 mile ride


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jun 2020)

My mouse has packed up


----------



## carlosfandangus (8 Jun 2020)

Its leaving home I presume.


Phaeton said:


> My mouse has packed up


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jun 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> As regular Radio4 listener, I'm thoroughly enjoying not having to hear The Archers theme in the afternoon. I hope this is the new normal.


Is it no longer on? I stopped listening to R4 less than week into lock down, I couldn't listen to Today anymore without considering self harm


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2020)

Can't remember the last time I listened to R4... 

I'm a 5 Live / 5 Live Sports Extra kind of gal.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Is it no longer on? I stopped listening to R4 less than week into lock down, I couldn't listen to Today anymore without considering self harm


only in the evenings, which is good because it reminds me that the woeful drivetime slot on 6music has ended and Mark Riley's show is about to start


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2020)

Right, a nice  and a couple of those chocolate seashell things might be a good thing right now.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I was going to do a separate thread for this but I'll post here. I have to host an online quiz tomorrow and I have written a set of cryptic questions for one of the rounds.
> 
> Anyone want to have a play? EXAMPLE : 12M in AY = 12 months in a year.
> 
> ...


I don't know all of them but:-

30 Stupid Answers of Eddie Jordan
3 Men on a tandem bike
110 Years of Brian Van-Halen
13 in a Bakers Dozen
2 Wees Over Active Bladder
20,000 League under the sea
42.195 Kilometres in a Mile
874 miles Lands End to John O'groats


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> 
> I have just been reading all of the posts about ironing .
> 
> Now come on and own up ! Who amongst you has been standing on their ironing board practicing their surf board moves ?


You could kickstart Extreme Ironing again.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (8 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I don't know all of them but:-
> 
> 30 Stupid Answers of Eddie Jordan
> 3 Men on a tandem bike
> ...


Blimey! If there’s 42.195 kilometres in a mile, I’m glad my GPS reads/records in miles.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2020)

I noticed a chap up a very tall poplar tree this afternoon . He seemed to be cutting branches off of it . I noticed that there are still ropes hanging from it so I assume that they are cutting it down . I just looked on the Forestry Commission website and it says that it's illegal to cut a tree down during the breeding season . I would have thought that we are in the breeding season !


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I noticed a chap up a very tall poplar tree this afternoon . He seemed to be cutting branches off of it . I noticed that there are still ropes hanging from it so I assume that they are cutting it down . I just looked on the Forestry Commission website and it says that it's illegal to cut a tree down during the breeding season . I would have thought that we are in the breeding season !


Diseased or dead, with a chance of someone coming to harm? Either way, report it before too much is cut from it.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Just woken up from dozing off on the sofa.


That's a very woke post


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Jun 2020)




----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2020)

Good morning. My body seems to have decided it has a work ethic: I woke up several times in the night thinking that it was time to go to work.

Of course this is a self-defeating strategy because now it is time to get up, I'm exhausted...


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks! WAKEY WAKEEEEEE!
Arrrrfg, feck it. Go back to bed.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Go back to bed.


If only


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2020)

good morning folks


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jun 2020)

Everything is shrouded in mist, there isn't a breath of wind and it is rather chilly. Just one bird repeating the same irritating refrain over and over again, whats the point of doing that ?


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Good morning folks! WAKEY WAKEEEEEE!
> Arrrrfg, feck it. Go back to bed.



I haven't got up yet, I'm laying in my pit on my tablet roaming round CC land with my Good Lady sleeping beside me.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2020)

Morning all in cc land 
First bike ride of the day done 
First cuppa drunk
Cat fed 
Just doing the same as @dave r is


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2020)

I've deadhead my petunias.


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've deadhead my petunias.



Ouch!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Everything is shrouded in mist, there isn't a breath of wind and it is rather chilly. Just one bird repeating the same irritating refrain over and over again, whats the point of doing that ?


It's a highly effective way of preventing ships colliding with it in reduced visibility. Oh, and good morning all!


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jun 2020)

On hold for Tui 15 minutes so far


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jun 2020)

On hold for Tui 36 minutes so far


----------



## mybike (9 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> I must go and trim the hawthorn bush.
> 
> Unless it rains.



It now looks a lot tidier. However I got carried away, and now the brown bin is full of prickly cuttings.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jun 2020)

They answered BANG on 9am


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> They answered BANG on 9am


Strange greeting. Their service seems far from explosive.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've deadhead my petunias.



Slipped off the saddle and hit the top tube?


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Jun 2020)

Morning all, bin wagon outside, 2nd cup of coffee, down to the post office when this one is drunk


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Strange greeting. Their service seems far from explosive.


Their wakeup call maybe!


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jun 2020)

Morning all. First coffee consumed, slightly stronger than normal as it seems to be one of those days.



EltonFrog said:


> Good morning folks! WAKEY WAKEEEEEE!
> Arrrrfg, feck it.* Go back to bed*.



The best way to start a non-working day - get up, make a cuppa and go back to bed to drink it.


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a highly effective way of preventing ships colliding with it in reduced visibility. Oh, and good morning all!


I assume you mean Airships


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jun 2020)

I have made a rhubarb crumble, what did l do wrong ?


----------



## postman (9 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I have made a rhubarb crumble, what did l do wrong ?


You sound real tough,i once made a jelly wobble.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jun 2020)

Just heard/seen the bin wagon reversing up the road & thought I hadn't put the bin out, started to panic thinking it was Wednesday then realised it's still only Tuesday & the wagon was for the garden waste which we don't have one.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2020)

Bed changed, washing on and vacuuming done, time for a  .


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Jun 2020)

Back from the post office, another coffee on the go, more washing on the line, no 2 daughter (troglodyte) changed her bedding last night..... eventually


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2020)

My app tells me that I slept for 6hrs 37mins last night. I'm going next door and shutting the curtains for an hour or so.


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Jun 2020)

Did next door keep you awake? what good will come of shutting their curtains?


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Did next door keep you awake? what good will come of shutting their curtains?


So the other neighbours can't see the blood


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Jun 2020)

Met office says its sunny at the moment, my eyes tell me its grey and overcast, washing not yet out, wait for the met office promise of sun!!!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2020)

We have just come back from having our car MOT'd. It passed but the examiner thinks that our head gasket is leaking . It could explain why it loses some water now and then .
Whilst we were waiting to have the MOT we went for a wander . We spotted a large Scorpion on the side of a house, possibly 3 ft long  . Some crop circles which were rectangular . . Probably something to do with RAF Lyneham. Some fluffy poppies.

It looks like both poplar trees are being cut down. I went out to try to see where they are but it seems as though they are in someone's back garden .


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2020)

Just back from a ride and the plodcopter is hovering nearby. 
I'm sure I didn't RLJ atall, this morning!!


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2020)

I've now done the polishing, some lunch next.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2020)

Pre defective text strikes again ! How does why become baby ?


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> You sound real tough,i once made a jelly wobble.



I saw an elephant fly.

*disclaimer, I may’ve been drunk*


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Jun 2020)

Just changed the bedsheets. Nice fresh ones on and cleaned the fish tanks.


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2020)

cookiemonster said:


> I saw an elephant fly.
> 
> *disclaimer, I may’ve been drunk*



You've met Dumbo then?


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> You've met Dumbo then?



How dare you call Mr Cookiemonster that!

That’s my job.😂


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jun 2020)

cookiemonster said:


> I saw an elephant fly.
> 
> *disclaimer, I may’ve been drunk*



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cwyq3XWeHE


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Cwyq3XWeHE


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Still struggling with this poem.


Carpe diem Reynard!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7OE6bDfM2M


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2020)

General puttering about done. Sourdough bread left to get on with its bulk ferment.

Breezy and overcast here, although it was sunny earlier. It's not quite as cold and miserable as it has been, but I did appreciate the extra blanket on the bed last night.

Will have lunch shortly, then I will do a load of laundry.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Something Borrowed"







Spot the ex library books! "Countdown to a Grand Prix" was the first "proper" book on motor racing that I read after borrowing it from my then local library back in 1984. When the library withdrew all their motor racing books, I snapped them all up!


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I have made a rhubarb crumble, what did l do wrong ?



You used rhubarb.


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jun 2020)

The chestnut trees are luminous against a sky the colour of wet slate and there isn't a breath of wind to stir their leaves.
Will the storm break or do l have to suffer a migraine and moody restless dogs all afternoon ?😵


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> You used rhubarb.


But how to make said crumble sans Rheum ?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (9 Jun 2020)

’Two Hundred Popular Flies” has got to be the best book title ever?


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jun 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> As regular Radio4 listener, I'm thoroughly enjoying not having to hear The Archers theme in the afternoon. I hope this is the new normal.


well Sods Law kicked in... The Archers was on this afternoon (boooo)


----------



## postman (9 Jun 2020)

Mr and Mrs P have just returned from a walk along the Meanwood Valley Trail.Which included supporting the local cafe in the park.Two lattes were purchased.Well we have to support them.Also Postman broke in to his wallet,and bought two 99 I've creams.They were massive. I will call there again.That was the ice cream can outside the park.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> That was the ice cream can outside the park.


You get your ice cream out of a can


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> But how to make said crumble sans Rheum ?



Simples. Use some other fruit that's far more tasty. 

Besides, rhubarb is technically a vegetable.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You get your ice cream out of a can



I reckon Postie has fallen foul of predictive text...


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2020)

Laundry is in the machine.

Both black bag and blue wheelie bin contents have been collected.

I have also re-filled the tea caddy with loose leaf tea.


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Simples. Use some other fruit that's far more tasty.
> 
> Besides, rhubarb is technically a vegetable.


Agreed, technically a veg. but legally a "fruit" or at least so declared by some court in the USA. Just shows you how dumb the Yanks can be 
Anyhow l have solved the issue by removing the crumble bit and chucking out the veg/fruit and substituting ice-cream.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Agreed, technically a veg. but legally a "fruit" or at least so declared by some court in the USA. Just shows you how dumb the Yanks can be



Well, actually, some things we class as vegetables (tomatoes, peppers, assorted squashes) are actually fruit. Some things we class as fruit are actually seeds (strawberries), and peanuts are not nuts and are actually related to peas and beans.... There's a big difference between actuality and convention. 



> Anyhow l have solved the issue by removing the crumble bit and chucking out the veg/fruit and substituting ice-cream.



Good choice.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jun 2020)

Well well, my son must be feeling poorly. He's ordered a cheap car boot bike carrier - he plans on riding round Clayton Vale at weekend with a couple of friends (it's a MTB circuit near Manchester Velodrome) and, get this, wants to start riding some more. 

Time for this old man to give him a kicking


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, actually, some things we class as vegetables (tomatoes, peppers, assorted squashes) are actually fruit. Some things we class as fruit are actually seeds (strawberries), and peanuts are not nuts and are actually related to peas and beans.... There's a big difference between actuality and convention.
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice.


Yes and who wants oxalic acid crumble


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Yes and who wants oxalic acid crumble



Strictly speaking, the oxalic acid is present in the leaves rather than the stalks. If you eat the leaves, it'll clear you out from your ears to your ar*e and then some...


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2020)

Anyways, I have just made a nice


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, actually, some things we class as vegetables (tomatoes, peppers, assorted squashes) are actually fruit. Some things we class as fruit are actually seeds (strawberries), and peanuts are not nuts and are actually related to peas and beans.... There's a big difference between actuality and convention.


I believe bananas are berries, surprisingly enough.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I believe bananas are berries, surprisingly enough.



I think so... And figs are actually a flower bud.


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Jun 2020)

You will be saying cauliflower is a flower next!!! it should be thrown straight on the compost heap...... with cucumbers...... both devils whatnots


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> You will be saying cauliflower is a flower next!!! it should be thrown straight on the compost heap...... with cucumbers...... both devils whatnots



Oi! I happen to like cauliflower cheese... 

Turning it into a fake rice though, bleurgh. Don't see the point in that one little bit.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> ’Two Hundred Popular Flies” has got to be the best book title ever?
> View attachment 528633


Do you have that copy by J. R . Hartley ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2020)

Those 2 majestic poplar trees have gone !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2020)

I went out for a ride with my friends this afternoon. We did 12 miles . It was nice and mild out and it was quite sunny at times.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2020)

Gosh, today has been eventful. I had my gloves in my jacket pocket when cycling to work, I dropped the right hand one without realising.

I found it on the way back this afternoon.

Embarassingly this isn't the first time I've managed this. On at least one other occasion one of my gloives languished for the day on a cycleway near Stuttgart waiting for its twit owner to find it again. On this occasion I upped the ante by depositing the glove on a road: It has clearly been in the path of several cars but is generally unscathed.

I knew my work clothes were solid but didn't realise they were idiot proof.


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Jun 2020)

You need some wool attached to each glove and going through your sleeves..... just ask my Mum, it always worked with mittens


----------



## carlosfandangus (9 Jun 2020)

Spent all afternoon trying to buy some DHB Aeron bib shorts from Wiggle, their web site is so slow today!!!! these will match a pair that I already have (wash and wear) XXL as I am 6'4 and about 95 kilos.
Does any body want to buy some Craft Bibs (rise) as e bay would say BNIB with tags still in the bag!!1, I foolishly bought 4 pairs while they were on offer at £25 a pair
@Reynard I am sure they will fit, maybe a bit long and baggy, nothing you couldn't fix with a Singer


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Strictly speaking, the oxalic acid is present in the leaves rather than the stalks. If you eat the leaves, it'll clear you out from your ears to your ar*e and then some...


You are true as usual


----------



## pawl (9 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Yes and who wants oxalic acid crumble




An old gardener friend of mine advised me about problems I had with club root in my green vegetables especially Brussels sprouts to put rhubarb leaves in the planting hole.Apparently the oxalis acid prevents club root.Seemed to work.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> good morning folks



Morning


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jun 2020)

After a day grappling with Boolean logic, a bike ride is long overdue. I'm off.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I believe bananas are berries, surprisingly enough.


Raspberries aren't though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> You need some wool attached to each glove and going through your sleeves..... just ask my Mum, it always worked with mittens



Or possibly elastic?

Knowing me I'd find myself heading in the wrong direction at 100km/h having become attached to a passing car...

IN other news, I've made far too many Maultaschen this evening, even taking tomorrow's lunch into account.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Raspberries aren't though.



True, Raspberries are an abomination.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Or possibly elastic?
> 
> Knowing me I'd find myself heading in the wrong direction at 100km/h having become attached to a passing car...
> 
> IN other news, I've made far too many Maultaschen this evening, even taking tomorrow's lunch into account.




The dessert version sounds very tasty!


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Jun 2020)

I’ve made some scones. I’ve eaten one. I have a bakers dozen left.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2020)

I have shaped (well, attempted to) some very sticky bread dough. It is now proving prior to wanging in the oven.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> After a day grappling with Boolean logic, a bike ride is long overdue. I'm off.



Nope you are on


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Nope you are on


You bounder! You inverted my signal.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve made some scones. I’ve eaten one. I have a bakers dozen left.


14 is an odd number to make.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Pre defective text strikes again ! How does why become baby ?


I had dusting become fisting once...


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Just shows you how dumb the Yanks can be


This was from case law dating back to 1947, in New York State. It was probably as a way of classifying rhubarb as a fruit, which had a lower tax schedule, than vegetables, which would have been taxed more. Rhubarb is a vegetable, albeit one with poisonous leaves. However, IIRC, both tomatoes and potatoes are derived, at some point in their heritage, from nightshade.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oi! I happen to like cauliflower cheese...
> 
> Turning it into a fake rice though, bleurgh. Don't see the point in that one little bit.


No carbohydrates. You can also add an egg and some Parmesan cheese, and make a pizza crust.


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> Mr and Mrs P have just returned from a walk along the Meanwood Valley Trail.Which included supporting the local cafe in the park.Two lattes were purchased.Well we have to support them.Also Postman broke in to his wallet,and bought two 99 I've creams.They were massive. I will call there again.That was the ice cream can outside the park.


99 problems but your icecream ain't one.


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> You used rhubarb.





Reynard said:


> You used rhubarb.





View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4aVXeDg3U4&t=53s




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> This was from case law dating back to 1947, in New York State. It was probably as a way of classifying rhubarb as a fruit, which had a lower tax schedule, than vegetables, which would have been taxed more. Rhubarb is a vegetable, albeit one with poisonous leaves. However, IIRC, both tomatoes and potatoes are derived, at some point in their heritage, from nightshade.


Green spuds being a fair indicator of which to avoid eating. Unless you're intending to do some mischief.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2020)

cookiemonster said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4aVXeDg3U4&t=53s
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did he have Custard as well though!


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jun 2020)




----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jun 2020)

Just had a quick Zoom English lesson with my P1 kids. One of the boys decided to sit in front of his laptop in just his pants. 

Just as I was telling him to put some clothes on, in rushes his mum into his bedroom with an armful of clothes and so saving the day.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2020)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 528816


Who put the brain in charge!!


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve made some scones. I’ve eaten one. I have a bakers dozen left.


Ooo, I know this! It was a question on O Level Maths Paper II in ... 1968 if I remember rightly?


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> 14 is an odd number to make.


I think you'll find it's even. Consider yourself Classic'd 

Or were you being ironic, rather than classic?


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> After a day grappling with Boolean logic, a bike ride is long overdue. I'm off.



Watch out for that C stack error.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Watch out for that C stack error.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaagh. Please stop!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2020)

Morning all
Just about drizzling here so glad i cut the grass last night 
Anyway first cuppa drunk 
No just relaxing before commuting down the stairs 
Have a good day all


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jun 2020)

Toast and grapefruit marmalade for breakfast this morning, and another cuppa.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2020)

Morning .
A damp Schrodie has just come in and given me a weather report .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2020)

I put our dustbin out last night and it is waiting to be emptied .


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2020)

Morning folks


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2020)

Black bin day, today. Quite a bit in it, actually, as I 'tidied up' two sheds and a lot of tat wasn't recyclable.


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jun 2020)

Is it bad that I haven't typed a single post about cycling to any cycling forum in about 10 years?


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jun 2020)

cookiemonster said:


> Is it bad that I haven't typed a single post about cycling to any cycling forum in about 10 years?


Yes & your punishment is to continue for the next 10 years


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Black bin day, today. Quite a bit in it, actually, as I 'tidied up' two sheds and a lot of tat wasn't recyclable.


Thank you just remembered it's our Blue today, must brave the p****g down rain & put it out


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Yes & your punishment is to continue for the next 10 years


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaagh. Please stop!



There it is.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jun 2020)

Blue bin yesterday. I increased its fill while it was waiting at the end of the path.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2020)

Waiting for my works MacBook Pro to finish doing an auto update been going about 25 minutes so far


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jun 2020)

Mention of bins reminds me that calendars for 2021 are now on sale or will be soon. "A Bin Man's View of Mull and Iona".
This is a bin lorry driver who takes photos while doing his rounds [ only during his tea breaks of course].
He started posting them on Facebook and there was such a demand that he is now sponsored by local businesses and last year produced the first calendar with £2 from each sale going to local charities. Now demand has risen and there is world wide demand for the ones which will be on sale any day now.
Pictures are really good but he is not giving up the day job.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jun 2020)

cookiemonster said:


> Is it bad that I haven't typed a single post about cycling to any cycling forum in about 10 years?


I seem to remember a post from you about cycling in heat and very high humidity, possibly a commute to work. But, there again, my mind might have made that up.

More tea is needed before I can assess the reliability of my memory.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Waiting for my works MacBook Pro to finish doing an auto update been going about 25 minutes so far


They are lying barstools aren't they, mine did one a while ago, 45 minutes to go, 20 minutes later 43 minutes to go.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Thank you just remembered it's our Blue today, must brave the p****g down rain & put it out


You're welcome.
We don't have a blue bin, just a black bin with a blue lid, a black bin with a black lid and a brown bin with a brown lid.

Edit: Our bin has just been emptied. I'll Don my waterproof hat and bring it back in soon.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Edit: Our bin has just been emptied. I'll Don my waterproof hat and bring it back in soon.


I can hear them on our street now


----------



## pawl (10 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> You're welcome.
> We don't have a blue bin, just a black bin with a blue lid, a black bin with a black lid and a brown bin with a brown lid.
> 
> Edit: Our bin has just been emptied. I'll Don my waterproof hat and bring it back in soon.




Exactly the same as our bins.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2020)

With all this rain, our lawn is in danger of becoming green again!!


----------



## pawl (10 Jun 2020)

The talk of Rhubarb got me thinking back as a child when rationing was still in force.Mum would cut rhubarb into small sticks and we would dip them in sugar to eat.Sweets back then were virtually non existent.


----------



## carlosfandangus (10 Jun 2020)

Morning all, wet and miserable here, weather is too


----------



## carlosfandangus (10 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> The talk of Rhubarb got me thinking back as a child when rationing was still in force.Mum would cut rhubarb into small sticks and we would dip them in sugar to eat.Sweets back then were virtually non existent.



Gran used to give us kids a stick each, fresh out of the garden with a paper bag with sugar in too


----------



## pawl (10 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Gran used to give us kids a stick each, fresh out of the garden with a paper bag with sugar in too



Happy days.😀😀😀


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jun 2020)

Oh joy I have customers waiting for a new PBX system & have our own developers arguing with 3rd party developers as to which bit of code is wrong so that the system is not working, both sides blaming each other


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> You bounder! You inverted my signal.



Sorry I replaced your garden gate with an XOR gate


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jun 2020)

Drinking a cup of green tea and about to boil some water for another.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2020)

My wife is making face masks with gnomes on ! 

Well not garden gnomes obviously !


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2020)

I did manage to make a passable loaf of bread from that sticky mess of a dough. I had to plop it into the banneton, and then I had to plop it into my clay pot. No point even trying to fold or score it...

It's been raining all morning here chez Casa Reynard. Doesn't seem to be quite so chilly, but it ain't half miserable. Neither Poppy nor Lexi have bothered going out.

Puttered around as usual this morning, did some work on a writing project and there is a pasta sauce simmering away in the crock pot. A can of tomatoes, some tomato puree, onions, garlic, assorted other seasonings and some leftover roast veggies (courgette, peppers, cherry tomatoes and butternut squash). I'll be adding some bacon to that later.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Teeth"


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> No carbohydrates. You can also add an egg and some Parmesan cheese, and make a pizza crust.



Everything has carbohydrates in it.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> They are lying barstools aren't they, mine did one a while ago, 45 minutes to go, 20 minutes later 43 minutes to go.



It took about 45 minutes to do


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Teeth"
> 
> View attachment 528893


----------



## mybike (10 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Just back from a ride and the plodcopter is hovering nearby.
> I'm sure I didn't RLJ atall, this morning!!



He's probably checking your thoughts.


----------



## mybike (10 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You get your ice cream out of a can



I've creams, not sure what they are but he obviously enjoyed them & they come in cans.


----------



## mybike (10 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Simples. Use some other fruit that's far more tasty.
> 
> Besides, rhubarb is technically a vegetable.



Tomatoes?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2020)

I've been outside doing some puncture repairs. I think I discovered why my friend's tyre went down yesterday. The valve was coming out of the tube . I fitted a new inner tube . I then set about putting some patches on the inner tube of a BMX bike that I rescued the other day .


----------



## Speicher (10 Jun 2020)

Like lots of people I have about umpty hundred things that need doing. So where do I start? 

I think I should start with some of the most difficult tasks.  Ones that I have been putting off for a long time. 

I know everyone would have been very sympathetic, and provided me with lots of cups of tea, and cake and biskits, and more importantly hugs. 🤗 However, at the time of diagnosis, I struggled to think clearly, and knew I had a long hard challenge ahead me. I needed some sort of normality. This thread and my friends in it helped a lot. 

Last summer, July to be precise, I was diagnosed with Cancer. I needed a fairly major operation, and then Chemotherapy, and finally Radiotherapy which finished five weeks ago. Only two people, and the Moderator Team knew about it. I thought I would tell people on this thread first. 

Please be reassured that tea, cake, biskits, especially custard cream and choc digestives are always welcome. Oh and virtual hugs. 🤗


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> View attachment 528897



That's not something I'd want to get my fingers anywhere near...


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> Tomatoes?



Actually, a savoury vegetable crumble is really rather tasty. Sauteed veggies (onion, pepper, courgette, broccoli, green beans) in a cheese sauce and topped with crumble made with wholemeal flour, butter and parmesan cheese.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jun 2020)

A bird just crashed into the living room window. It flew off again as far as I can tell...


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Like lots of people I have about umpty hundred things that need doing. So where do I start?
> 
> I think I should start with some of the most difficult tasks.  Ones that I have been putting off for a long time.
> 
> ...



Well, whaddaya know... I've just opened a pack of custard creams to put in the biskit barrel. I'll go and fire up my trebuchet. 

Anyways, we're always here for you, hun xxx

That's the best thing about this thread - we're always here for each other.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2020)

My plop of a dough actually made a really nice sourdough bread. Went down a treat with some extra mature red leicester and a rather ripe camembert.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Like lots of people I have about umpty hundred things that need doing. So where do I start?
> 
> I think I should start with some of the most difficult tasks.  Ones that I have been putting off for a long time.
> 
> ...



Thanks for trusting us with this @Speicher. I can understand why you wanted to keep things "normal" here...


----------



## mybike (10 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> After a day grappling with Boolean logic, a bike ride is long overdue. I'm off.



I sooo miss Boolean logic!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> ...In other news, I've made far too many Maultaschen this evening, even taking tomorrow's lunch into account.



Guess what I'm going to have for dinner?


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Guess what I'm going to have for dinner?



Leftovers?


----------



## Lullabelle (10 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Like lots of people I have about umpty hundred things that need doing. So where do I start?
> 
> I think I should start with some of the most difficult tasks.  Ones that I have been putting off for a long time.
> 
> ...



I am sending you oodles of


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Like lots of people I have about umpty hundred things that need doing. So where do I start?
> 
> I think I should start with some of the most difficult tasks.  Ones that I have been putting off for a long time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Everything has carbohydrates in it.


Few, compared to bread dough.


----------



## carlosfandangus (10 Jun 2020)

Camembert.... we hid a VERY ripe piece in the Senior officers office on a wing once, it stunk the place out, we opened the wall safe that housed the CCTV tapes (yes tapes) the Camembert was put in between 2 tapes and the safe locked, it was an in for the last tape at the top, out of the bottom for the newest 14 day rotation, give him is due, he found it within 3 days My word, did it smell


Reynard said:


> My plop of a dough actually made a really nice sourdough bread. Went down a treat with some extra mature red leicester and a rather ripe camembert.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2020)

cookiemonster said:


> Is it bad that I haven't typed a single post about cycling to any cycling forum in about 10 years?


Did your "new steed" not arrive last June?


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2020)

The extra-tropical depression Cristobal has left my area, to a great extent. About 1/2 inch of rain, and some high winds. Every now and again a tropical storm or hurricane spins up this way. Most of the flooding rains went west of me. Now headed for Canada.
Today is Herbs and Spices Day, And Ball Point Pen Day.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Everything has carbohydrates in it.


Chicken included?


----------



## carlosfandangus (10 Jun 2020)

Only if it is coated in breadcrumbs then deep fried.


classic33 said:


> Chicken included?


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Camembert.... we hid a VERY ripe piece in the Senior officers office on a wing once, it stunk the place out, we opened the wall safe that housed the CCTV tapes (yes tapes) the Camembert was put in between 2 tapes and the safe locked, it was an in for the last tape at the top, out of the bottom for the newest 14 day rotation, give him is due, he found it within 3 days My word, did it smell



Never mind Camembert, you should have tried using Herve or Maroual...


----------



## carlosfandangus (10 Jun 2020)

Going to round up the rabbits and then take the dogs for a walk, rain has just started, Barbour coat and leather bush hat for a change


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Going to round up the rabbits and then take the dogs for a walk, rain has just started, Barbour coat and leather bush hat for a change


Aiming for this sorta look?


----------



## carlosfandangus (10 Jun 2020)

YUP


----------



## Hugh Manatee (10 Jun 2020)

Just used the first peas from the garden in a meal.


Both of them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Only if it is coated in breadcrumbs then deep fried.


Is there some other way to eat chicken? Don't forget honey....


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jun 2020)

I’ve been quite busy today what with one thing and another, and a bike ride.


@Speicher may I, The Fragrant MrsP, Jessiethepup, Winnie, Frankie and Timmythecat wish you all the very best for the future. I’m opening a packet of Chocolate Leibniz biskit especially for you.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Teeth"
> 
> View attachment 528893



Wow do you us Colgate on your teeth?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's not something I'd want to get my fingers anywhere near...


Door window regulator .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Like lots of people I have about umpty hundred things that need doing. So where do I start?
> 
> I think I should start with some of the most difficult tasks.  Ones that I have been putting off for a long time.
> 
> ...


Take care !


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2020)

PC build going OK for Daughter. It's a tight case, and with a big f-off gaming graphics card in there it's very tight (and my old eye sight and big hands don't help). Tiny connectors for cables..

Looks like the 'storage' 2TB drive we were sent in a jiffy bag is goosed (who sends something like that in a jiffy - ebuyer !!! ) - struggled to format it, clicking loads, struggled to copy files. The M2 SSD (a 5cm by 2cm circuit board) is incredible, so small for 500gb, and that's been great, just need game file storage. 

Had an issue with the case's USB3 front ports draining too much power according to the PC motherboard, so have left them disabled - can't fix it - might need a new front panel, but it would mean pulling the lot to bits - can live without 2 sockets. The fancy RBG 'Rainbow' LED case and fan lighting looks awesome - my daughter will love it when finished. 

Got Win 10 Professional for £22 on-line and Office 365 for free via work. It's a budget gaming build, about £600 finished I think... I hope she likes it.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Jun 2020)

fossyant said:


> PC build going OK for Daughter. It's a tight case, and with a big f-off gaming graphics card in there it's very tight (and my old eye sight and big hands don't help). Tiny connectors for cables..
> 
> Looks like the 'storage' 2TB drive we were sent in a jiffy bag is goosed (who sends something like that in a jiffy - ebuyer !!! ) - struggled to format it, clicking loads, struggled to copy files. The M2 SSD (a 5cm by 2cm circuit board) is incredible, so small for 500gb, and that's been great, just need game file storage.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you’re talking about. Not a clue. Still, as long as you’re happy.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have no idea what you’re talking about. Not a clue. Still, as long as you’re happy.



Hee hee.....


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Wow do you us Colgate on your teeth?



Not in this instance, no... 

Just the usual selection of oily rags.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I did manage to make a passable loaf of bread from that sticky mess of a dough. I had to plop it into the banneton, and then I had to plop it into my clay pot. No point even trying to fold or score it...
> 
> It's been raining all morning here chez Casa Reynard. Doesn't seem to be quite so chilly, but it ain't half miserable. Neither Poppy nor Lexi have bothered going out.
> 
> Puttered around as usual this morning, did some work on a writing project and there is a pasta sauce simmering away in the crock pot. *A can of tomatoes, *some tomato puree, onions, garlic, assorted other seasonings and some leftover roast veggies (courgette, peppers, cherry tomatoes and butternut squash). I'll be adding some bacon to that later.


Just the one tin?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (10 Jun 2020)

Had my beer delivery from Adnams today so just winding down the day with a couple of bottles of Ghost Ship.

Nice.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2020)

This evenings dinner entertainment was provided by a Sparrowhawk on top of the Summerhouse busily devouring something feathered. 

Ah well 1 less to buy seed for and it's a good job we saw it as one of the moggies would have got the blame for the feathers otherwise.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (10 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> This evenings dinner entertainment was provided by a Sparrowhawk on top of the Summerhouse busily devouring something feathered.
> 
> Ah well 1 less to buy seed for and it's a good job we saw it as one of the moggies would have got the blame for the feathers otherwise.


Did it leave the plucked feathers in a perfect circle around the corpse?


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Jun 2020)

i've vacuumed cleaned my flat tonight. I'm glad i've done it as it's so hard to do. Not so much physically hard,but moving stuff around to get to the carpet is quite difficult. I haven't done it since the 29th of April. Anyway,a few weeks ago i found something in my flat that needed a vacuuming to get the muck out. As i was cleaning i tried to remember what it was,but i couldn't remember. I've left my vacuum cleaner out in case i remember,so i can clean whatever it is. I'll leave it out till tomorrow,in case i remember,but if i can't i'll put it away. I bet as soon as i put it away i'll remember what needs cleaning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jun 2020)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Just used the first peas from the garden in a meal.
> 
> 
> Both of them.


Were they alike?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Did it leave the plucked feathers in a perfect circle around the corpse?


I dunno I've not been up on the Summerhouse roof for a look but there was a veritable 'snowstorm' of downy fluff flying all around before the Hawk flew off.


----------



## mybike (10 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Oh joy I have customers waiting for a new PBX system & have our own developers arguing with 3rd party developers as to which bit of code is wrong so that the system is not working, both sides blaming each other



I recall working with a carrier in the states. I'd spent hours tracking down the fault & has proved it to their end. But they kept denying it.

Then it suddenly started working, so I rang them & asked what had they done. They simply denied they'd done anything.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jun 2020)

Good evening/night/morning all. I'm beginning to loose track of what time it is, let alone what day and I can't remember what an early morning is either. I may have trouble making it in to work for the 8am shift this weekend. Had to phone in to work to check next week's shifts (management are doing them on a week by week basis) and I'm doing the late shift yet again .

Must get the milk in and put it in the fridge.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Good evening/night/morning all. I'm beginning to loose track of what time it is, let alone what day and I can't remember what an early morning is either. I may have trouble making it in to work for the 8am shift this weekend. Had to phone in to work to check next week's shifts (management are doing them on a week by week basis) and I'm doing the late shift yet again .
> 
> *Must get the milk in and put it in the fridge.*


Not on your cornflakes?


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jun 2020)

Blueeergh. Ugh! Ka.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Blueeergh. Ugh! Ka.


Good morning to you too. Tea's brewing and I've run a bath. I think I've developed an allergy to chilli - my sensitive bits are very, very sensitive.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good morning to you too. Tea's brewing and I've run a bath. I think I've developed an allergy to chilli - my sensitive bits are very, very sensitive.


Spicy food is always hotter coming out than it is going in.

Good morning. I have tea.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Spicy food is always hotter coming out than it is going in.
> 
> Good morning. I have tea.



I will let you know later after last nights curry 

Anyway morning all 
Looks grey outside and dryish
Could be a fun day today me thinks


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2020)

Good morning people


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> I recall working with a carrier in the states. I'd spent hours tracking down the fault & has proved it to their end. But they kept denying it.
> 
> Then it suddenly started working, so I rang them & asked what had they done. They simply denied they'd done anything.


Thats very common


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jun 2020)

Son borrowed bike the other day, apart from the cadence sensor having disappeared he appears to have changed the saddle position, took 3 attempts whilst out to get the height right, still not sure I have as my hip, knees & thigh muscles are uncomfortable this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2020)

Morning!
It is grey but dry here.
Still pondering about what to do about our car . 
I think I will make another  and have another ponder.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I will let you know later after last nights curry
> 
> Anyway morning all
> Looks grey outside and dryish
> Could be a fun day today me thinks


It looks grey and dry here too but the forecast is for heavy showers and a fresh breeze so I may spend the day indoors.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2020)

Greek yoghurt and prunes for breakfast, this morning.. 
Keeps me regular 🤞


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Still pondering about what to do about our car .


I must have missed the excitement what's up with it?


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jun 2020)

Bright sunny day with with a cold northerly wind. I think I will take the trike out around midday to avoid the early delivery vans blasting around to make it back to the ferry in time. The tourist hordes are not around so should not be too busy but when they open up again then I think I will just have to get bolshie and make them with till I get a passing place.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2020)

We just thought we would waste some time by getting some car insurance quotes. Now that I am bored with that I will talk to some car salesmen to see how busy they are .


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Jun 2020)

Morning all, washing out, its quite blustery but no rain (we had it all last night) milk and buttermilk in (yes we have a milkman)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Morning all, washing out, its quite blustery but no rain (we had it all last night) milk and buttermilk in (yes we have a milkman)


It's now persisting it down here. No doubt gardeners will be overjoyed.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I must have missed the excitement what's up with it?


Whilst it was having it's MOT the examiner spotted some water and possibly oil coming from the back of the cylinder head . He thinks it could be the head gasket . The car has used a bit of water for years. I wasn't sure if it was just a thing with that type of engine . If I had mentioned it to the garage they would probably have said to keep topping it up and keep an eye on it .
It would be out of warranty if I had kept on having it serviced, but I didn't see the point in continuing paying to have something replaced which hadn't had much use . I did the servicing myself . I must have saved over a £1,000 over the years .


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jun 2020)

I am supposed to be working, making telephone calls, but instead here I am on MN drinking coffee and eating scones.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2020)

My app tells me I slept for 6hrs 51mins last night. My body tells me this is not enough. I'm off to see Esther.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Whilst it was having it's MOT the examiner spotted some water and possibly oil coming from the back of the cylinder head . He thinks it could be the head gasket . The car has used a bit of water for years. I wasn't sure if it was just a thing with that type of engine . If I had mentioned it to the garage they would probably have said to keep topping it up and keep an eye on it .
> It would be out of warranty if I had kept on having it serviced, but I didn't see the point in continuing paying to have something replaced which hadn't had much use . I did the servicing myself . I must have saved over a £1,000 over the years .


Best of luck with the head gasket.


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Jun 2020)

Wife has gone off to M&S, waiting for the plumber to pick the keys up to the flat to do the gas check before the new tenant moves in, Postie has just bought me a rather nice FDX jersey....... as the car salesmen would say "seen in blue with a blue, black and reflective back"


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My app tells me I slept for 6hrs 51mins last night. My body tells me this is not enough. I'm off to see Esther.


Not Esther Rantzen? met her once, she called me a young man!!!! her quote was "why are you working your bloody arse of while that lot are just standing around"


----------



## pawl (11 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good morning to you too. Tea's brewing and I've run a bath. I think I've developed an allergy to chilli - my sensitive bits are very, very sensitive.





Who won you or the bath.


----------



## postman (11 Jun 2020)

With the help of my home from Uni daughter. I - she has purchased eight kindle books today.The Charlie Parker series by John Connolly. How much different it is to read on the screen,,i love it. Bigger fonts,light screen and i can rest it on the case stand and keep my hands free.. What a great idea.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Who won you or the bath.


I drew the water.


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Jun 2020)

Weather, that's mundane isn't it, its currently blowing a hoolie, mid 20's steady and gusting to high 30's low 40's


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I drew the water.


Did you draw the curtains?


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2020)

No weather here today. Monochrome grey skies, no wind.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Did you draw the curtains?


I most certainly did.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2020)

It's grey, murky, blustery and humid here, though we did have a little bit of sun earlier. Must've chucked it down overnight as well, as all the trays holding my plants are overflowing with water.

Today I made my first non-essential trip since lockdown - dropping off a birthday present for a friend who lives in the village. We had a nice socially distanced chat in her front garden which was really nice, as I haven't seen her since mid March.

I am about to have some lunch, and then I need to re-jig the fridge in the utility room, as I will be going to Tesco later.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Tiles"







A box of broken ones on the loft.

I lost out in a tie-breaker yesterday. My bike photo has the joint top number of votes. Mind, you have to admit, a set of clockwork dentures *are* funny LOL


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jun 2020)

I’ve finished work, I made some phone calls.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2020)

I have just stretched a piece of watercolour paper.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2020)

Lee from the Beer Shop just dropped a couple of bags of beer off. It'll keep me going over the weekend but I might need something for the beginning of next week.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jun 2020)

Been out for a nice run on the trike. Sunny and a moderate northerly breeze but not too cold. Visibility was reasonable as far as the Cairns of Coll and I could just make out the Uist peaks in the far distance tho' they would not show on a photo.
I know I live somewhere many people envy and I expect to end my days here. I will certainly be buried here as my name is already on a gravestone waiting on the age and date to be added.
However having been always of a wandering disposition the runs I do are ok but I would really like to see somewhere different. I know every stone and dip in the road and the bits where I need to keep an eye out for other traffic and the blind corners where I know there is space to pass safely. It gets boring.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (11 Jun 2020)

After borrowing a mate’s training rollers for a couple of weeks, I’ve just been into Peterborough to pick up a set of Kreitler rollers I bought on eBay.

Chatting to the seller I asked how long he’s had them? “Three weeks” he said, looking a bit shame faced.

Apparently, first time on them he came an absolute cropper and has not been on them since. 

I’ll have to exercise caution as, unlike the parabolic TACXones I’ve been borrowing, these are perfectly flat.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (11 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lee from the Beer Shop just dropped a couple of bags of beer off. It'll keep me going over the weekend but I might need something for the beginning of next week.


Beer comes in bags now?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Beer comes in bags now?


Carrier bags are quite the thing these days for people who shop.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jun 2020)

Blimey the local free newspaper has turned up for the first time in a few months.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2020)

Time for a


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time for a



Just finished mine but could soon have another.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Just finished mine but could soon have another.



Sounds like a plan.

I now have a  and two custard cream biskits.


----------



## carlosfandangus (11 Jun 2020)

Just watched the Isle of Man Government briefing, we have had no new cases of Covid for 22 days, all social distancing rules are lifted on Monday, a very big step towards normality, borders are still closed


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> I now have a  and two custard cream biskits.



That reminds me, your trebuchet needs a bit of adjustment. I think my custard creams ended up on the other side of the Malvern Hills.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> That reminds me, your trebuchet needs a bit of adjustment. I think my custard creams ended up on the other side of the Malvern Hills.



Bother, must've been the rain...


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2020)

Anyways, time for me to squelch off to Tesco.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Just watched the Isle of Man Government briefing, we have had no new cases of Covid for 22 days, all social distancing rules are lifted on Monday, a very big step towards normality, borders are still closed



I hear they may offer preference to Ireland first


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Bother, must've been the rain...



Yes, you might be right. Wet air would be heavier than dry air, and your coefficient of friction would be compromised. Your calculations for the trajectory would also need to include parameters for wet wrappers, not to mention the soggy biskits gaining weight exponentially.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jun 2020)

All scones are Very Fast Cakes...s’gone. 

I’ve made another carrot cake.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yes, you might be right. Wet air would be heavier than dry air, and your coefficient of friction would be compromised. Your calculations for the trajectory would also need to include parameters for wet wrappers, not to mention the soggy biskits gaining weight exponentially.


And wet skeins of the trebuchet.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yes, you might be right. Wet air would be heavier than dry air, and your coefficient of friction would be compromised. Your calculations for the trajectory would also need to include parameters for wet wrappers, not to mention the soggy biskits gaining weight exponentially.



Plus lift, drag, whether the airflow is laminar or turbulent... Ouch. I should remember this...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2020)

Tesco was pretty successful tonight. Got everything on my list except for butternut squash. I wanted a small one and they only had very big ones, so I didn't bother.

I got basmati rice, herbal teas, a fruit loaf, crumpets, pesto, sausage rolls, yoghurt, green beans, tomatoes, chinese leaf, mushrooms, watermelon, papaya, mangoes, avocados and a job lot of satsumas on yellow sticker.

Also on sticker in the green bins was a load of stationery all 95% off. So I picked up glue, sellotape, a pack of 50 HB pencils and an assortment of pens. Best buy was a pack of Staedtler artists pens for 65p that normally retail for £13. I may have acquired more than one pack...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2020)

Anyways, time for a  and a smackerel of something...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2020)

Right, time for bed this little one said.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, time for bed this little one said.


You were taught a different version to me.


----------



## Kryton521 (12 Jun 2020)

Coffee'd and porrige'd. Ready to start the work day.
Feel a bit like I've been missing in action last week or so. Not posted, been a bit blue and at odds with myself. Seem to be good now, helped largely by having the bike running again, although still got a, "noise", [loose spokes in rear wheel.] but can live with it. Cycling really does lift your mind and spirit.
What else? Seem to have a *Huge* amount of holiday hours stacked up, which is nice.
Yeast for bread making is back in Waitrose, [favouritism?]. So two home made loaves!
Getting a new kitten first week of July, named her "Pink" as she's jet black........


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jun 2020)

Good morning! It’s Friday!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2020)

Good morning all. My tea looks weaker than usual.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2020)

Morning.
It is a bit grey out.
I was wondering what day it was .


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2020)

Happy 13 smiles earlier so a nice start to a Friday
grey with a damp look about it but not actually raining 
Lets hope it's a bit less manic today as we have a week's worth of soaps to catch up on


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jun 2020)

Jessiethepup has decided she wants to sit on my lap, this has displaced Frankie and she’s got the hump and buggered off.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2020)

My second tea is only marginally better. Hmm, I may make an early switch to coffee.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jun 2020)

I got a full 8 hours sleep last night, been getting less than 6 each all week, not sure I feel any better


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Jessiethepup has decided she wants to sit on my lap, this has displaced Frankie and she’s got the hump and buggered off.


Poor 'twochews'.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Jessiethepup has decided she wants to sit on my lap,


Just think about how big it will get, what you allow it to do now it will expect to do when it is full sized, dogs live on the floor as far as I'm concerned, or if you must 1 piece of furniture which is theirs & theirs only.


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Jun 2020)

First typhoon/Tropical Storm of the season winding itself up in the South China Sea just now and is heading our way.

Sunday may be a bit blowy.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jun 2020)

Facebook has it's uses. Locally there is an advert for courses for deep cleaning certification for rental properties which is implied to be compulsory. Some insurance companies are a but sniffy about cleaning between punters but there is no government legislation.
Somebody soon pointed out that a person associated in some way with this advert ignored the lockdown and evaded security to come and have as it was put an" eagle photo jolly". This may be the same one whose vehicle was spotted by a ranger somewhere it should not have been and reported to the police who called on him and his vehicle soon vanished from the scene. You cannot hide here.
Since the holiday renters are desperate to start they were initially very enthusiastic about this course but now seem to have cooled off somewhat and had second thoughts.
Immediately after this came another post warning of scammers and pointing out what to look for in any advert. With only word of mouth this would not have spread so far and so fast.
Tourism in Scotland is supposed to be allowed to open up to some extent at least on July 15th.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2020)

Ooh! I'm having a mad life crisis! 

It can't be a mid one as I'm way beyond that .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jun 2020)

As of yesterday I have cycled 6,044km this year


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Jun 2020)

Total wash out today, wet and windy.... no plans again


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> As of yesterday I have cycled 6,044km this year


So from my answer at https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mundane-news.209575/post-6026802 that's about 143 miles (which is a real measurement for distance), I'm beating you on a MTB


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Poor 'twochews'.



Good memory. 



Phaeton said:


> Just think about how big it will get, what you allow it to do now it will expect to do when it is full sized, dogs live on the floor as far as I'm concerned, or if you must 1 piece of furniture which is theirs & theirs only.



Jessie is actually 8 but she's called a pup, she's only small. They are allowed on all the furniture except the bed.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Jessie is actually 8 but she's called a pup, she's only small.


Strangely enough our Jessie is coming up 13 & still called a pup & she isn't that small being of Border Collie origina


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2020)

Schrodie got me today. He lay down wanting a stroke when all of a sudden he grabbed my sleeve with his teeth and paws and then let rip into my hand with both 25 pounders! I've got some lovely long scratches on my hand .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2020)

I jacked up my car on one side and crawled underneath to see if I could see where the mechanic was talking about .

It is an awkward place to see as the engine is canted backwards underneath the bulkhead. I found the place using a mirror . There seems to be oil there .

I'm going to have a rest now .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Schrodie got me today. He lay down wanting a stroke when all of a sudden he grabbed my sleeve with his teeth and paws and then let rip into my hand with both 25 pounders! I've got some lovely long scratches on my hand .


I reckon I'd have given him back to Schrödinger by now.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jun 2020)

Ah the old when is an attack cat not an attack cat


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Jun 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> i've vacuumed cleaned my flat tonight. I'm glad i've done it as it's so hard to do. Not so much physically hard,but moving stuff around to get to the carpet is quite difficult. I haven't done it since the 29th of April. Anyway,a few weeks ago i found something in my flat that needed a vacuuming to get the muck out. As i was cleaning i tried to remember what it was,but i couldn't remember. I've left my vacuum cleaner out in case i remember,so i can clean whatever it is. I'll leave it out till tomorrow,in case i remember,but if i can't i'll put it away. I bet as soon as i put it away i'll remember what needs cleaning.


Just remembered what needed vacuuming folks! Dusty old cobwebs hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## Maverick Goose (12 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good morning to you too. Tea's brewing and I've run a bath. I think I've developed an allergy to chilli - my sensitive bits are very, very sensitive.


Thanks for the share


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2020)

It is mild, blustery and humid here chez Casa Reynard. It rained much of the evening and into the night, so things are a bit squelchy. I didn't sleep very well and my hayfever is making me feel miserable.

Neither Poppy nor Lexi have wanted to go out. Poppy, bless her, is pretty well much an indoor cat these days, though she does enjoy a perambulation around the garden on her terms. Lexi is in the middle of bashing the bejesus out of her current favourite toy - a trixie mouse from Zooplus.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Unbalanced"







And yes, I still do use these scales.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Yeast for bread making is back in Waitrose, [favouritism?]. So two home made loaves!



Lucky you, not a sniff in Tesco. Plenty of flour to be had now though. Mind, I have a good sourdough culture, so lack of yeast isn't a biggie. Plus you can make a good loaf with just a pinch of yeast if you give it enough time. 



> Getting a new kitten first week of July, named her "Pink" as she's jet black........



Cool!  We will be wanting lots of pics you know.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2020)

The Beeb economic correspondents say that they have never seen anything shrink as fast as our economy has done in the past.

So they have never sat in an ice cold bath then !


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> That reminds me, your trebuchet needs a bit of adjustment. I think my custard creams ended up on the other side of the Malvern Hills.



Oh, they were _your _custard creams were they? They tasted good, by the way.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jun 2020)

Erm somebody has borrowed my doors


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2020)

Having got the shopping done this morning I've spent the afternoon giving the bike its weekly check and cleaning the oven.


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Jun 2020)

Just got back, 20 mile ride, it was still wet and windy when I got ready, shorts, thin LS base layer, thin waterproof, I even used the gaiters made from the cuffs of a pair of black rubber gloves to seal the leg/hole interface with my over boots, got to the top of the drive and it had stopped raining, 15 miles in and it still hadn't rained, the last 5...... well

Hardly any other athletes about you know what I mean, a few dog walkers, a very quiet promenade


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jun 2020)

I’ve been for a ride, I’m back now. It’s precipitating down out there atm.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Erm somebody has borrowed my doors
> 
> View attachment 529404



What did that use to be?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jun 2020)

Had a notification from Amazon saying our delivery is only 5 stops away. That was 4 hours ago. Must be quite a distance between stops....


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2020)

It is spitting with rain here.

Poppy went out and now she doesn't want to come in. Daft cat is sitting on the trusses under the porch roof.


----------



## Kryton521 (12 Jun 2020)

Afternoon all. Had an enjoyable morning at work, [0600-1400] so a bit of the afternoon too.
Had a lot of "stuff" to take out to the prison. Will say nuffink about that. But......... Someone must know what's what.

Had to have a sleep when came home. Looking forward to getting the new mattress, hopefully will get a decent nights sleep on it, or I'll take up the offer of returning it within a 100 days!

Decided since the wheel specialist at LBS is off, sick, possibly the dreaded C19 bug. To buy a spoke key and just, tighten, ever so slightly the three really soft spokes. Get this wrong and it'll be a costly repair and my own stupidity. 

Now, just as I lace my shoes. It's absolutely bucketing down with rain. Bouncing up high enough to drown a child standing up!


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2020)

I have just made myself a


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, they were _your _custard creams were they? They tasted good, by the way.



I didn't think my aim was quite that bad... 

At least they didn't go to waste, though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jun 2020)

Beer o’clock , the chimes have sounded. Pint of Abbot for me.


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Jun 2020)

I have a rule, I never drink beer before 4 O'clock on the afternoon, however it is always after 4 somewhere in the world


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I have a rule, I never drink beer before 4 O'clock on the afternoon, however it is always after 4 somewhere in the world



Pick a time at the South Pole.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> What did that use to be?


It still is a GTM Rossa K3, now the other side looks like this again after I swapped the hinges from the passenger side to the drivers, I'm repairing one of the old drivers but will be putting it on the passenger side as it will be used less.


----------



## mybike (12 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I most certainly did.



For which the neighbours are grateful.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Beer o’clock , the chimes have sounded. Pint of Abbot for me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> I have a rule, I never drink beer before 4 O'clock on the afternoon, however it is always after 4 somewhere in the world


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Pick a time at the South Pole.


I used to know the landlord at the North Pole in Greenwich.

Damn all you early starters. I've still got 1:10 hours to go.


----------



## mybike (12 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Thats very common



The company clearly had a rather dishonest attitude, since it was eventually went bankrupt after an accounting scandal.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> The company clearly had a rather dishonest attitude, since it was eventually went bankrupt after an accounting scandal.


That sadly is not uncommon either


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2020)




----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2020)

I had bacon, eggs and beans on toast for supper.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2020)

Have started the drawing for my new painting. I may have bitten off more than I can chew with this one...


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Jun 2020)

I’ve done the ironing. It’s Friday FFS!


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Good morning! It’s Friday!


And my first day back in the office after a long weekend off & two days working from home. I've now got to do a whole six days in a row! 

Usual rules applied with the backlog of emails - sort by sender - delete everything from certain senders as they have no relevance - read email header on what's left & delete all the irelevant ones leaving 10 out of the original 45 to deal with. Finish drinking first coffee of the day while reading the remaining emails and realise that they could have been deleted without reading as well. 

No beer this evening due to the 06:30 alarm on Saturday morning so I can get to work for 08:00. I've not been waking up 'till around 09:00 recently so this will be 'fun'!


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jun 2020)

I've made a lovely steak on the grill, with a half spud and a cob of sweet corn. Lovely day, warm and sunny. Mrs. GA may be ready to eat food from restaurant soon.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2020)

Morning all - so much for needing an alarm clock. Woke up at around half past three this morning and just couldn't drop off to sleep again. Still, at least I won't be late for work. 

First coffee already finished and it looks like it's going to be a lovely morning for the commute.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2020)

Right time for some daily smile's 
Just got to decide what route etc etc


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2020)

good morning people.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jun 2020)

Morning folks off to Wickes for a sheet of OSB


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jun 2020)

Morning, just got up. Still, there’s no rush is there? 
I have tea. Frankietwochews is in my lap.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2020)

⛅


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jun 2020)

Off to MK ,should only need 2more visits and bungalow will be ready for the buyer.
He's happy to clear all the stuff we can't take home , lockdown and local tip isn't allowing none residents to go in.
So hopefully this will be a couple of weeks then solicitors can get on with it.

Got the petrol strimmer from work in the van for Jungle clearing  it has gone mad in the garden, thankfully it looks like being ok weather wise


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2020)

There is a strange shiny yellow thing in the sky (which, incidentally, has turned a funny blue colour!)
I have tea.. Cornflakes to follow, soon.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2020)

Morning.
I think I'm awake !
Some cats woke me up early singing . I thought it might be Schrodie so I got up to let him in . It turned out to be 2 neighbours cat's getting together .
Our cars seem to be seeking attention ! I discovered that our old car seems to be leaking from it's crankshaft oil seal. Deep joy! I love crawling around on the floor !


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Jun 2020)

Had a mega workout at the gym this morning, back and shoulders.

All I’ve done since is eat for 2.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Right time for some daily smile's
> Just got to decide what route etc etc


Right back in bed now after 20 smiles


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Pick a time at the South Pole.



Well it’s 3.32pm here so you only have 28 mins to wait.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jun 2020)

Back from Wickes, 2nd coffee next to me, now to work out how to cut up this OSB to make a crate to send a set of alloys to California.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I've made a lovely steak on the grill, with a half spud and a cob of sweet corn. Lovely day, warm and sunny. Mrs. GA may be ready to eat food from restaurant soon.



I had a corn on the cob last night. Lots of butter and black pepper.


----------



## postman (13 Jun 2020)

Finished my first ever Kindle book yesterday.I found i read longer,and it was so much easier.Larger font on the pad..Going to start number two this morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2020)

☕🌤


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 Jun 2020)

Going to the flat today, got to carry the laminate flooring down from the 4th floor and put in the van for disposal, 17 years ago I had to carry it all up there, it seems daunting now, if I remember it didn't then, oh got to fit a new single socket for the washing machine too


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jun 2020)

Breaking News. A tortoise is making a run for it down the pavement in Rockfield Rd. Nobody here can catch it. Anybody know who the owner is as it has no name or phone number visible? 
Facebook uses.


----------



## mybike (13 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> Finished my first ever Kindle book yesterday.I found i read longer,and it was so much easier.Larger font on the pad..Going to start number two this morning.



Kindles are very good to read from, eve in bright sunlight. And being able to change the font is great!


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Breaking News. A tortoise is making a run for it down the pavement in Rockfield Rd. Nobody here can catch it. Anybody know who the owner is as it has no name or phone number visible?
> Facebook uses.


Try some lettuce.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Jun 2020)

Front was all bramble and horse hair weeds and Rose's.. viscous buggers..
3ft high
And the rear was mainly grass horse hair and bramble..
Soaked in sweat..but pleased with my 3 hrs toil..

This rear garden was all sheeted and gravel a few yrs ago when I made it low maintenance..


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2020)

Done the usual puttering about this morning. The courgettes and beans I planted out yesterday are doing fine. Getting rained on overnight certainly helped them there. I will be potting some tomatoes on later.

Warm and humid here today, not quite as blustery as it has been. Am still hayfevery, but the elderflowers seem to be on the way out, so hopefully soon I'll be able to feel almost human again.

In slightly less mundane news, I have a possible commission in the offing to paint a Tyrrell P34

70s F1 isn't a big "thing" with me, so I don't have that many useable images to hand of the car. Much of what I have is either too early or too late. I will have to avail myself of Mr Google to look for photos I can use.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Red"


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jun 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Front was all bramble and horse hair weeds and Rose's.. viscous buggers..
> 3ft high
> And the rear was mainly grass horse hair and bramble..
> Soaked in sweat..but pleased with my 3 hrs toil..
> ...


One summer holidays I worked for a local nursery and that was the kind of job I got sent to when a neglected house was for sale. Start at the front gate and hack a way to the front door and if I could find the path even better.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Jun 2020)

A virtual athletics meet complied from various locations. Get in. No Steve cram though.


----------



## carlosfandangus (13 Jun 2020)

Just back home, all laminate and some other things down, in the van and at the tip, not much of a queue when I got there, when I was coming out the queue was very long.
On a good note HR called me when I was at the flat, I start back work on Monday...... Whoo Hoo


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have started the drawing for my new painting. I may have bitten off more than I can chew with this one...



I know that feeling.

PS: Boat still unfinished...


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jun 2020)

Today, when I got back from my ride, I put the bike back on the hanger the other way round to what I usually do. I don’t know why, I just felt like it. I can be funny that way sometimes.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I know that feeling.
> 
> PS: Boat still unfinished...



Actually, crisis averted. Well, regarding the car at least. That was solved by halving the scale on the grid in the trickier areas. I now have a complete pencil drawing, which I will go over in ink shortly.

The background is another matter as it's very landscapey and I am not a competent landscape painter. But I have an idea as to how I might do that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Today, when I got back from my ride, I put the bike back on the hanger the other way round to what I usually do. I don’t know why, I just felt like it. I can be funny that way sometimes.



You will of course be giving regular updates on the Suspended Bicycle Situation.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

Ferrari 318T?


----------



## postman (13 Jun 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Front was all bramble and horse hair weeds and Rose's.. viscous buggers..
> 3ft high
> And the rear was mainly grass horse hair and bramble..
> Soaked in sweat..but pleased with my 3 hrs toil..
> ...


That looks a big job.How come you are doing the renovation.It cannot have been touched in years,,good luck.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> You will of course be giving regular updates on the Suspended Bicycle Situation.


I’m not sure I will. I have come to terms with The situation, or, if I may use a popular vernacular, I’m sooo over it.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2020)

I have been cleaning my car in case we took it to the garage .
I cleaned off the area where the oil was last night with some thinners on a rag . I checked it again before we went for a ,30 mile test ride this afternoon . I checked it again once we got back and it had cooled down a bit . It looked clean . I will check it again tomorrow .
Fingers crossed .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 529663
> 
> Ferrari 318T?


Never seen one of those before !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2020)

I've just had my first hug since the first half of March. I'm the pops in the family support bubble. Robyn, aged 3, beat me at bows and arrows, Bella. 10, rode a very reluctant pony, and Jude, 8, traded hugs for jelly beans.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Never seen one of those before !


They, Ferrari, built a six wheeler and wanted to keep people talking about them. Rumoured that the prototype lies abandoned in one of their factories.

It'd give them twice as many chances of releasing the car with a loose wheel though.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> They, Ferrari, built a six wheeler and wanted to keep people talking about them. Rumoured that the prototype lies abandoned in one of their factories.
> 
> It'd give them twice as many chances of releasing the car with a loose wheel though.



Quite a few teams played around with the concept including Williams and March, although the P34 was the only one that was actually raced back in the day. If I remember rightly, the six-wheelers were banned because the turning arc was different to that of a 4-wheeled car. Mind, by then the performance gain from reducing the head on profile of the car had already been superseded by that of the skirted "ground effect" cars.

You do see the non-Tyrrell 6 wheelers on the historic racing circuit though. As well as various P34s.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jun 2020)

Beer o’clock . This time it’s Hobgoblin IPA


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Beer o’clock . This time it’s Hobgoblin IPA


43 minutes early for me.


----------



## Paulus (13 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Beer o’clock . This time it’s Hobgoblin IPA


Nice ale, doesn't taste like a 5% beer though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jun 2020)

Paulus said:


> Nice ale, doesn't taste like a 5% beer though.



5.3% according to label and you’re right


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jun 2020)

I’ve had a glass of alcohol free Sauvignon this evening.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I’ve had a glass of alcohol free Sauvignon this evening.


Alcohol-free wine makes as much sense as genital-free sex. (I may or may not be entirely serious.)


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Quite a few teams played around with the concept including Williams and March, although the P34 was the only one that was actually raced back in the day. If I remember rightly, the six-wheelers were banned because the turning arc was different to that of a 4-wheeled car. Mind, by then the performance gain from reducing the head on profile of the car had already been superseded by that of the skirted "ground effect" cars.
> 
> You do see the non-Tyrrell 6 wheelers on the historic racing circuit though. As well as various P34s.


Seen the Williams six wheeler and the March, at a car dealers in Limerick, Ireland.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Beer o’clock . This time it’s Hobgoblin IPA


It seems like as good a time as any for a Burning Sky pint.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2020)

My son spent a few hours MTB'ing round Clayton Vale with two friends. Looks like he stacked it taking the 'shortcut' down part of the black run, and he says he needs a better bike - no, you need to ride your bike more, blaming the rather large bruise on his undercarriage on a lack of a dropper post. Bear in mind he hasn't done any proper off road for a few years - thinks he can pick it up just like that ?

Anyway, they had fun.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2020)

Just checked the weather report: they say that tonight we'll have golfball sized hailstones, gusts of wind, rain, more rain and even bigger hailstones.






So I brought the bike into the living room.

Priorities...


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just checked the weather report: they say that tonight we'll have golfball sized hailstones, gusts of wind, rain, more rain and even bigger hailstones.
> 
> View attachment 529775
> 
> ...


You've swapped places, for tonight, with it!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jun 2020)

Video on K2 if you’re wondering what to watch.


View: https://youtu.be/cvFt2Xcuois


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2020)

Well, I'm sat here with a  and a crisp sandwich and watching / listening to the Le Mans 24 Hours Virtuel.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Video on K2 if you’re wondering what to watch.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/cvFt2Xcuois



Long way to go to watch something isn't it!


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jun 2020)

I have just watched the most boring film ever made.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have just watched the most boring film ever made.


Fifty Shades of Grey.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> <snip>
> In slightly less mundane news, I have a possible commission in the offing to paint a Tyrrell P34
> 
> 70s F1 isn't a big "thing" with me, so I don't have that many useable images to hand of the car. Much of what I have is either too early or too late. I will have to avail myself of Mr Google to look for photos I can use.


I can do a few pics from when they were in the Masters F1 series recently by Roger Wills




Or Mauro Pane




(other pics are available - what do you need?)


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2020)

And just because I can, here's the March 2-4-0 running at Donington in 2012. It never ran as an F1 car, but did run in hillclimbs with the F1 engine. I've also seen the Williams F1 six wheeler as a static display at one of the Coys festivals and that also used the dual rear whel concept.





And it's still around 22 hours until beer o'clock at the Jenkins residence due to another early(ish) start for work on Sunday.


----------



## Kryton521 (13 Jun 2020)

Long as day at work. 1300-200. Tired now, and to top it off I've had a beer......... So in my head it's, "blurp. Blurb. flfffb . Gigglegiggle hic!" Might be bed time then


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jun 2020)

I sat down in my tiny study this morning. There seemed to be faint whiff that got my nose twitching. It didn't smell quite like a gas leak so I checked on the mousetrap behind the set of mobile drawers. A dead mouse. I took him/her down to the loo and flushed.....but with no success. (It's not pleasant looking at a mouse corpse stubbornly circling round the bottom of the pan as you flush again and again). A four gallon bucket of water from the garden tap eventually sent the victim to a water treatment plant somewhere near Twickenham.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I sat down in my tiny study this morning. There seemed to be faint whiff that got my nose twitching. It didn't smell quite like a gas leak so I checked on the mousetrap behind the set of mobile drawers. A dead mouse. I took him/her down to the loo and flushed.....but with no success. (It's not pleasant looking at a mouse corpse stubbornly circling round the bottom of the pan as you flush again and again). A four gallon bucket of water from the garden tap eventually sent the victim to a water treatment plant somewhere near Twickenham.


Another one bites the dust!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2020)

And a very early morning to all. I managed to get myself dehydrated yesterday so I got up for a pot of tea. I'll be back in bed soon. It's a very still and misty dawn.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2020)

Off for some early morning smiles in a mo


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Another one bites the dust!


I just wish they would leave us alone. I'm not picking a fight.
Anyway, I'm grateful that he pegged out above the floor boards this time.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jun 2020)

Another satisfied customer..


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jun 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Another satisfied customer..
> 
> View attachment 529818


They wouldn’t allow that in Waitrose, nosireebob.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jun 2020)

Morning ladies and gentlemen, it’s bright and sunny here today. I have Earl Grey tea.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> They wouldn’t allow that in Waitrose, nosireebob.



Or they'd have to be from under the counter only


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jun 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Or they'd have to be from under the counter only


In a brown paper bag.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (14 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And a very early morning to all. I managed to get myself dehydrated yesterday so I got up for a pot of tea. I'll be back in bed soon. It's a very still and misty dawn.


Same here. Tea drunk. Now SWMBO has gone down to make a fresh fruit breakfast and coffee. Then she will bring it up for some decadent indulgence. Yummy🙂


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2020)

Good morning folks


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Fifty Shades of Grey.


Was it in black and white ?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2020)

Morning.
I had a hard job remembering what day it was ! 

I think it's Sunday .


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Off for some early morning smiles in a mo



Back now 19 smiles time for a cuppa


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2020)

It's cool here got mt base layer top on, coffee & cereals, then off I go


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I had a hard job remembering what day it was !
> 
> I think it's Sunday .



I've got the ironing to do so it must be Sunday


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It's cool here got mt base layer top on, coffee & cereals, then off I go


I have the same problem of spilling things down me !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I've got the ironing to do so it must be Sunday
> [/QUOTE
> I find that if you put things on coat hangers it can reduce the amount of ironing .


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jun 2020)

A question for the farmers, @mudsticks and others.
There’s a lot farmery in my area, one crop(s) in one field in particular has aroused my interest, it looks like a mix of small rapeseed plants, some kind of bean and an explosion of poppies. What’s that all about please?


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> A question for the farmers, @mudsticks and others.
> There’s a lot farmery in my area, one crop(s) in one field in particular has aroused my interest, it looks like a mix of small rapeseed plants, some kind of bean and an explosion of poppies. What’s that all about please?


The poppies have come up as 'weed' from the seedbed most likely.

Probs field beans (like broad beans) but it's a fodder crop for grinding down for animules.

The rape again, may have self seeded from a previous crop, or it maybe an undersowing of another brassica (such as turnips, to provide winter grazing forage after the beans have been harvested.

Some random guesses, hard to tell without seeing.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (14 Jun 2020)

Could it be green manure? Farmer will just plough it back to enrich the soil.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I've got the ironing to do so it must be Sunday


What is this 'ironing' of which you speak ?


----------



## carlosfandangus (14 Jun 2020)

Morning all, up at 8, 2nd coffee on the go, rabbits out, washing put on the line overnight, it was a very warm and dry night, off up to the flat soonish, last couple of little jobs then all done


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I had a hard job remembering what day it was !
> 
> I think it's Sunday .






Pick any one from seven.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> Finished my first ever Kindle book yesterday.I found i read longer,and it was so much easier.Larger font on the pad..Going to start number two this morning.


I love my Kindle. I could never go back to paper books now.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have just watched the most boring film ever made.


Fried Green Tomatoes At The Whistle Stop Cafe?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Jun 2020)

Had an excellent day yesterday.

65 mile ride in the morning followed by an afternoon in the garden with the (grown up) kids and my lovely wife drinking too much beer and chatting/ having a laugh.

It’s not often we all sit together for any length of time and it was great. 

My head isn’t as clear as I’d like this morning though.


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I love my Kindle. I could never go back to paper books now.





I have a Kindle only ever take it on holiday.I much prefer to hold a book.


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2020)

Mrs P friend just called round with a dozen fresh cooked Yorkshire puddings. Will I be banned from CC if I have them with roast pork.Not the whole dozen I hasten to add.Will have to buy beef for the next two weeks


----------



## carlosfandangus (14 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Mrs P friend just called round with a dozen fresh cooked Yorkshire puddings. Will I be banned from CC if I have them with roast pork.Not the whole dozen I hasten to add.Will have to buy beef for the next two weeks


No.... Planet X sell them if you run out


----------



## carlosfandangus (14 Jun 2020)

Oh, procrastination has reared its ugly head again, 3rd coffee and still not gone to the flat


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2020)

Doh!
I've done a Richard Harris and left our car mats out in the rain ! 

McKia carpets!
Someone left their car mats out in the rain ,
I don't think that I can take it ,
Because I took so long to clean it,
And I don't think I will ever buy those same mats again !

Oh no !
Oh no!


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jun 2020)

A belated good morning to you all.

Lovely ride in to work this morning - sunshine & light winds all the way. Loads of people already on the beach fishing, setting up paddle boards & kayaks and generally getting ready for a day of fun & relaxation on Felixstowe seafront at 07:30. Lucky b*uggers.

Three hours, two coffees, one banana, one mini swiss roll & a mini battenburg completed of the shift, but still no real work done.


----------



## southcoast (14 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> A belated good morning to you all.
> 
> Lovely ride in to work this morning - sunshine & light winds all the way. Loads of people already on the beach fishing, setting up paddle boards & kayaks and generally getting ready for a day of fun & relaxation on Felixstowe seafront at 07:30. Lucky b*uggers.
> 
> Three hours, two coffees, one banana, one mini swiss roll & a mini battenburg completed of the shift, but still no real work done.



Sounds a great job any vacancies?


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2020)

I've got the ironing done this morning, been listening to Elvis Presley singing country whilst I was doing it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2020)

southcoast said:


> Sounds a great job any vacancies?


It sounds like @Jenkins has cornered all the local opportunities.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jun 2020)

southcoast said:


> Sounds a great job any vacancies?


You can have mine as long as they give me early retirement with an enhanced payoff


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2020)

Snapped chain ride today, chain splitter in workshop not in bike bag. Improvised with allen key & large pebble after walking a mile to find one.


----------



## mybike (14 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I know that feeling.
> 
> PS: Boat still unfinished...



Noah took 100 years.


----------



## mybike (14 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have just watched the most boring film ever made.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMUZect_pgY


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> Noah took 100 years.



At least his floated though...


----------



## mybike (14 Jun 2020)

Folk seem to have given up on 2m. Out chatting with the neighbours (2m away) and folk didn't even try to avoid us.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Could it be green manure? Farmer will just plough it back to enrich the soil.



Beans are not often used as a green manure at scale.. The bean seed cost to benefit ratio doesn't make for a good enough economic return

I think they're more likely to use a rye / clover / vetch mix for a fertility building ley 

But we're both guessing in the dark really. 

Maybe our op could take a picture so we can see, and speculate further...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I can do a few pics from when they were in the Masters F1 series recently by Roger Wills
> View attachment 529795
> 
> Or Mauro Pane
> ...



What was the advantage of the extra wheels?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> Pick any one from seven.


Any one from ten!
You forgetting Yesterday, Today and Tomorrow?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> What was the advantage of the extra wheels?


Reduced aero drag and a bigger contact patch with the track.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any one from ten!


Snow White had 10 vertically challenged men?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Fried Green Tomatoes At The Whistle Stop Cafe?


Killed with a frying pan, barbecued and served up to the person looking for them


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Snapped chain ride today, chain splitter in workshop not in bike bag. Improvised with allen key & large pebble after walking a mile to find one.


You were lucky finding that Allen key.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Reduced aero drag and a bigger contact patch with the track.



Makes sense. I'm guessing that the disadvantages outweighed this advantage, apart from anything else I guess they had you're increased pit stop time...


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Makes sense. I'm guessing that the disadvantages outweighed this advantage, apart from anything else I guess they had you're increased pit stop time...


I think it was more about gamesmanship that any actual effect, it was a loophole in the rules & claims that the theoretical improvement was huge, sort of a spending money to get your competitors to spend even more to try to catch you up & divert resources away from other things.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You were lucky finding that Allen key.


I know, good job I had the large pebble in my bag or I would have been looking for one of them as well


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I think it was more about gamesmanship that any actual effect, it was a loophole in the rules & claims that the theoretical improvement was huge, sort of a spending money to get your competitors to spend even more to try to catch you up & divert resources away from other things.


You want a way round the rules, cars limited to four wheels/tyres. Only they never really said what the arrangement of those wheels had to be.






Rear wheel steering as well.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2020)

Not that good a night's sleep. So head feeling rather fuzzy today.

The Le Mans 24 Virtuel was fun - 25 seconds covered the top three cars at the finish, though I guess the second place crew are now rueing their mistake at the beginning of the race. I dipped into it regularly - enjoyed listening to the commentary and the interviews.

My milk has gone off, and the fresh stuff is still in quarantine till the morning. So I've had to crack open one of my bottles of UHT milk that i always keep stashed in the cupboard. Madam Lexi likes UHT milk...


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Close Up"






I had to improvise, as I'm not interested in macro photography and thus don't have any close-focus lenses. So this is with a 400mm lens at its minimum focus of 2 metres...


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> What was the advantage of the extra wheels?



Extra mechanical grip under acceleration and during cornering, as well as better laminar airflow over the front of the car.

You have to remember that at this stage (1976) wings had only been on racing cars for eight years, and constructors were still playing around with ideas and concepts that would be laughable today. Of course it was still very much pen-and-paper work then, even wind tunnels were still not really used for such for a few more years yet, so it was more often than not a case of "build it and let's see..."

Though the gain from running 6 wheels to get extra grip was marginal, and the concept was quickly rendered obsolete by Colin Chapman's introduction of side skirts. These created a much bigger pressure differential between the underside of the car and the bodywork and wings, effectively sucking the car down onto the track. The effect increased with speed, so the faster you went, the more the tyres were pressed into the track surface, meaning that the cornering speeds were far higher.

However, the downside of the side skirts was if the venturi under the car was disrupted, the car would fly up into the air.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I can do a few pics from when they were in the Masters F1 series recently by Roger Wills
> View attachment 529795
> 
> Or Mauro Pane
> ...



Nice. 

I found a pic online of Scheckter at the '76 Monaco GP that would work well... I hope... Couldn't find out who took the photo though.

Need to finish the Lotus 49 I'm currently working on first though.


----------



## carlosfandangus (14 Jun 2020)

Flat all done, just the carpets to be fitted on the 20th, work tomorrow is daunting, just like the new boy all over again, I only managed 7 days from starting before the site was closed


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2020)

Maybe Aldi tools are not the best quality






, but this is the first time any has failed on me


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jun 2020)

I’ve been out, I’m back now, I have tea and a piece of cake. I haven’t turned my bike around on its rack.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nice.
> 
> I found a pic online of Scheckter at the '76 Monaco GP that would work well... I hope... Couldn't find out who took the photo though.
> 
> Need to finish the Lotus 49 I'm currently working on first though.


1967 green & yellow livery or the Gold Leaf ? Driven by Jim Clark or Graham Hill?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> 1967 green & yellow livery or the Gold Leaf ? Driven by Jim Clark or Graham Hill?



Gold Leaf.

Am working from a photo I took at the Goodwood Festival of Speed some years ago. But since it's a pan shot, and as a result, could've been taken anywhere at any time, I'm using a bit of artistic licence and painting it as being driven by Graham Hill.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2020)

Roast cabbage, baked potato and Wenslydale cheese (with cranberries) for tea, today.. 

I've warned MrsPete so she can anchor the duvet down tonight 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2020)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I bought some Hellmans mayo and the bottle us too tall to stand up in the fridge. 
This is not a problem for the Heinz salad cream as the bottle is a tad shorter. 
In a years time, when the mayo is finished, I'll get Heinz, I think 🤔


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Gold Leaf.
> 
> Am working from a photo I took at the Goodwood Festival of Speed some years ago. But since it's a pan shot, and as a result, could've been taken anywhere at any time, I'm using a bit of artistic licence and painting it as being driven by Graham Hill.


Oh brilliant! That's my favourite one. I expect you have a lot of reference photos already but there are some really good ones in Google images. I hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that I bought some Hellmans mayo and the bottle us too tall to stand up in the fridge.
> This is not a problem for the Heinz salad cream as the bottle is a tad shorter.
> In a years time, when the mayo is finished, I'll get Heinz, I think 🤔


Can't you decant it into a smaller bottle/jar? By smaller I mean lower.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jun 2020)

I apologise in advance because this doesn't reall qualify as 'mundane' but I didn't know where else to post it. If it doesn't bring a smile to your face you have no sense of humour IMO! 





It comes from here: https://www.boredpanda.com/dogs-cat...ckgo&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Can't you decant it into a smaller bottle/jar? By smaller I mean lower.


I thought of emptying it, removing a lateral section and melting it back together with a soldering iron, but I really don't have the time, presently... 
I have an empty Horlicks jar I could use, as per your helpful suggestion, but I might get confused when I make my bedtime drink. 🤮


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I thought of emptying it, removing a lateral section and melting it back together with a soldering iron, but I really don't have the time, presently...
> I have an empty Horlicks jar I could use, as per your helpful suggestion, but I might get confused when I make my bedtime drink. 🤮


Ah just put some sugar in it. You'll soon get used to the taste!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Maybe Aldi tools are not the best quality
> View attachment 529932
> 
> 
> , but this is the first time any has failed on me



I had one do that too. I expect it's not by accident that Elder Son's bike repairing apprenticeship started with him making a chain whip out of thick steel in the metalwork module...


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2020)

I had a nice, but windy, ride on the Trek 600 today. Very snazzy bike, although limited. Braze-ons for fenders, but not racks, but good geometry for distance rides. I need to shorten the reach on my stem, bars are as high, and seat as far forward, as I care to go.


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I apologise in advance because this doesn't reall qualify as 'mundane' but I didn't know where else to post it. If it doesn't bring a smile to your face you have no sense of humour IMO!
> View attachment 529999
> 
> 
> It comes from here: https://www.boredpanda.com/dogs-cat...ckgo&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=organic





😊😄😃😊😋


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Gold Leaf.
> 
> Am working from a photo I took at the Goodwood Festival of Speed some years ago. But since it's a pan shot, and as a result, could've been taken anywhere at any time, I'm using a bit of artistic licence and painting it as being driven by Graham Hill.


Lotus 49B with Damon driving at Brands of any use?


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jun 2020)

I really am out of practice with early starts at work. Yet another 1/2 hour went missing from the afternoon when I got home.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jun 2020)

I’m currently fettling some Ben & Jerry’s ice cream out of a tub.


----------



## Kryton521 (14 Jun 2020)

"Blibble. Wibble and blfffffft.......... I have one beer, and it's all over. Certainly wouldn't dare go anywhere near a car, not mine or anyone else's. If I could even find it!!!
Forgotten what I meant to say....... Had a beer y'see


----------



## Maverick Goose (14 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Morning all, up at 8, 2nd coffee on the go, rabbits out, washing put on the line overnight, it was a very warm and dry night, off up to the flat soonish, last couple of little jobs then all done


I almost read that as putting the rabbits on the line!


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Roast cabbage, baked potato and Wenslydale cheese (with cranberries) for tea, today..
> 
> I've warned MrsPete so she can anchor the duvet down tonight 👍🏼


Aren't Cranberries one of them superfoods?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Aren't Cranberries one of them superfoods?


You mean he should have fastened it down all the way around?


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Oh brilliant! That's my favourite one. I expect you have a lot of reference photos already but there are some really good ones in Google images. I hope it turns out well for you.



I've got a lot of contemporary stuff that I've picked up over the years. Casa Reynard is this black hole for motor racing books, magazines and photos.  I swear my place has a gravitational pull all of its own due to the accumulated mass. 

Cars aren't the problem. I'm a shite painter of landscapes, so this may not go well...


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Lotus 49B with Damon driving at Brands of any use?
> View attachment 530051



'fraid not. Different wing configuration - that one's from later, after they banned the wings on stalks.

Damon Hill is generally not mentioned here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

Anyways, time this Reynard trundled off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jun 2020)

Peter During...….."we found some bottles of_ vino _and had a bit of a party...…"

[media]
]View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaN7B4NwmrQ[/media]


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2020)

Good morning. Time to go to work...


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2020)

Forgot to mention that I cleaned the bathroom yesterday.

I had to use washing up liquid to clean the loo, and now the water has a head on it...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2020)

This early morning insomnia is a pain! Shower and then back to bed is the plan. I'll leave the rest of this early morning to the rest of you. I'm sure you've got better things to do.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jun 2020)

Well, I’m up anyway. 
blluuueerrrgh.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2020)

Well another fantastic start to the day in Poshshire
I took the Queen out for a ride this morning


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jun 2020)

It was hard to get out of bed this morning I wonder if it's work today had any bearing?


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Jun 2020)

Not to bad here, day off, few jobs to do ,guy coming round at 12 to give us a valuation..

Sold my 2bike Thule bike rack for £90 yesterday on Facebook market place, only paid £125 for it 8 yrs ago sold within an hour, start clearing stuff ready for selling the house


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Jun 2020)

Lovely day here, just going to go off to work, first day since 24th march woke up at 5, brain was awake, not the body though, start at 9 and only 15 minute drive, cant go on the bike as I need to take some toys in (tools), may look at riding in soon, now the track is open I can do 6 1/2 miles of the 7 off road


----------



## derrick (15 Jun 2020)

I am not going to the shops.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2020)

Not really mundane, and just posted elsewhere on CC, but here's a little vid I captured in my garden at midnightish..

🦔


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> I am not going to the shops.


That's a coincidence, neither am I!!


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2020)

Morning.
It is quite cloudy here but I can see a bit of blue sky .
I watched that Salisbury Novichok drama last night . It was very interesting .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have just watched the most boring film ever made.


Remains of the Day?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jun 2020)

I’m at the office this morning, I cycled in. 17.80 miles.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have just watched the most boring film ever made.



Bridges of Madison County?


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Bridges of Madison County?


Shame as the book was quite good


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Bridges of Madison County?


Are any of them interesting ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Shame as the book was quite good


I used to use them to make bridges. If you open them you have the ideal ramp to drive your Dinky or Corgi cars up .


----------



## Speicher (15 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Shame as the book was quite good



I watched the second half last night. I enjoyed it, but thought it might be the sort of film that @EltonFrog would describe as boring. 

Btw, did you look at the "Kiva" website? I composed a brief description and posted it .... ..last week or the week before.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Are any of them interesting ?


I think that has been covered before.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Btw, did you look at the "Kiva" website? I composed a brief description and posted it .... ..last week or the week before.


I did, but felt it's one I need to have a proper look with a clear head & a while to go through it, not had the time since, but will ensure I do over the coming week.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I did, but felt it's one I need to have a proper look with a clear head & a while to go through it, not had the time since, but will ensure I do over the coming week.



Yes I know what you mean. I have had nearly a year of not having a clear head.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yes I know what you mean. I have had nearly a year of not having a clear head.


For understandable reasons, mine is just life in general & not something as serious


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have just watched the most boring film ever made.


My hedghog film!!? 🦔😔


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Shame as the book was quite good


See Noel Cowards' _Still Life_, then.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My hedghog film!!? 🦔😔


Your hedgehog film at least inspires conversation and a wish to know more. That is a good thing for any film to do.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My hedghog film!!? 🦔😔


No, I thought it was quite a dramatic enter stage left.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> I think that has been covered before.


From end to end ?


----------



## mybike (15 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not that good a night's sleep. So head feeling rather fuzzy today.
> 
> The Le Mans 24 Virtuel was fun - 25 seconds covered the top three cars at the finish, though I guess the second place crew are now rueing their mistake at the beginning of the race. I dipped into it regularly - enjoyed listening to the commentary and the interviews.
> 
> My milk has gone off, and the fresh stuff is still in quarantine till the morning. So I've had to crack open one of my bottles of UHT milk that i always keep stashed in the cupboard. Madam Lexi likes UHT milk...



I doubt quarantine is necessary any longer. Unless you've been out demonstrating, that is.


----------



## mybike (15 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that I bought some Hellmans mayo and the bottle us too tall to stand up in the fridge.
> This is not a problem for the Heinz salad cream as the bottle is a tad shorter.
> In a years time, when the mayo is finished, I'll get Heinz, I think 🤔



But mayo is so much nicer - buy a new fridge.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> I am not going to the shops.



I didn't go to the shops either, I went out on my bike and rode 50 miles instead, I rode over to Middleton and back and had a lovely ride in the sun shine.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

General puttering about this morning. Almost time for lunch.

Sunny intervals here, rather warm, not much in the way of a breeze. And my hayfever is making me feel really bleurgh.

Will take a couple of beers to my neighbour later this afternoon and have a socially distanced chat.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Paper"







FYI: flapping bird, boat, salt cellar and samurai hat...


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> I doubt quarantine is necessary any longer. Unless you've been out demonstrating, that is.



Mum lives with me and she's 90. I'd much rather err on the side of caution.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2020)

I've tightened up the whirlygig. It was getting a tad slack.. 

Our laundry will now flap around evenly. ☀


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> I am not going to the shops.



Oh what a coincidence. Neither am I. 

I have better things to do in life than standing in queues.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've tightened up the whirlygig. It was getting a tad slack..
> 
> Our laundry will now flap around evenly. ☀



Ahhh man, I broke the plastic pin in mine for locking it in place etc... and now it's staying up until I can fashion a new one.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've tightened up the whirlygig. It was getting a tad slack..
> 
> Our laundry will now flap around evenly. ☀





Salty seadog said:


> Ahhh man, I broke the plastic pin in mine for locking it in place etc... and now it's staying up until I can fashion a new one.




Are we in need of a domestic sub forum for all our bin news and washing line news?


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jun 2020)

Mr Amazon arrived this morning with my new cassette & cassette hold tool, no wonder the Aldi one broke I had to get a 18" breaker bar to undo the old one.







I'm not sure exactly how tight 4NM is but it certainly was a lot tighter than that I'm sure


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Mr Amazon arrived this morning with my new cassette & cassette hold tool, no wonder the Aldi one broke I had to get a 18" breaker bar to undo the old one.
> 
> View attachment 530134
> 
> ...



Shouldn't a cassette be tightened to about 45Nm?


----------



## Kryton521 (15 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Shouldn't a cassette be tightened to about 45Nm?


Yes, should be 40Nm, or Shimano cassette says that. 4 is less than carbon seat post. Give a whole new meaning to the word, "spiining out" if only done to four!!!!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Are we in need of a domestic sub forum for all our bin news and washing line news?


If so, I could report that when we moved into this house, the whirlygig was cemented into the ground! 
Eventually, I got around to splitting the cement, cleaning up the shaft and making a proper hole so it can be removed when not in use..


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Shouldn't a cassette be tightened to about 45Nm?





Kryton521 said:


> Yes, should be 40Nm, or Shimano cassette says that. 4 is less than carbon seat post. Give a whole new meaning to the word, "spiining out" if only done to four!!!!


SO how tight is that, the one tht was on was TIGHT I had to grapple a few times before it released


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2020)

I'm currently thinking about going out to the shops. The theory is that everybody will be queuing to get into Primark, leaving the Aldi all nice and quiet.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> SO how tight is that, the one tht was on was TIGHT I had to grapple a few times before it released



Yes it's right. When you unlock one to take off you feel a definite crack as it comes loose. I think if you know how things 'feel' going for the resistance you feel with a three inch alan key at 8Nm and feeling that with a 18 inch cassette tool won't see you far wrong..

Nobody do the maths on that please. It's about right for me. 🧐


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

I have had lunch and I have put my green garden waste wheelie bin out ready for collection tomorrow.

Has gone rather dark here, so perhaps a thundery shower in the offing. Better scoot off to my neighbour with his beers then.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Are we in need of a domestic sub forum for all our bin news and washing line news?


You mean air the dirty laundry and dish the dirt, in public.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2020)

Diving out for a quick early lunch time spin on the MTB was a good idea. Showers on and off this afternoon since getting back.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2020)

derrick said:


> I am not going to the shops.





PeteXXX said:


> That's a coincidence, neither am I!!





Reynard said:


> Oh what a coincidence. Neither am I.



I am also refraining from any commercial activity today.



Salty seadog said:


> Are we in need of a domestic sub forum for all our bin news and washing line news?



So all the cool kids can go there?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm currently thinking about going out to the shops. The theory is that everybody will be queuing to get into Primark, leaving the Aldi all nice and quiet.


The theory proved correct, though I don't think Primark was open in Charlton. My other theory is that the checkout queue is the best place for remembering what you were supposed to buy in the shop.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jun 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> No,the shop's still shut,though i spoke to a woman who works in the shop. She said she'll put them to one side for me,if they open up before i get chance to go in.


Not good news! I went into a shop across from the charity shop where the doll is today. When i mentioned that i was waiting for the charity shop to open,so i could buy the doll,the shop owner told me that she was after it as well and that the woman who works in the shop had said the same to her about saving it for her. she then told me that her friend also wanted it!! 
This makes me think of this Dave Allen sketch.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

Beers delivered to neighbour and had a nice socially distanced chinwag.

I also harvested the first of my french beans. All three of them. 

And i now have a  and some custard creams.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh what a coincidence. Neither am I.
> 
> I have better things to do in life than standing in queues.



I should also have said...

... for things I don't want or need.

It's not as if what I currently have clothing and footwear-wise is going to fall into pieces. My idea of fast fashion is a cycling jersey.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jun 2020)

Stood outside Halfords trying to get my chain


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2020)

I think I desperately need to do some non essential shopping so that I can queue up for hours to buy something I don't really need .
Now what don't I need ?


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am also refraining from any commercial activity today.



I might swing for something on the Bay of E later that would sit well in my archive.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I think I desperately need to do some non essential shopping so that I can queue up for hours to buy something I don't really need .
> Now what don't I need ?



A man after my own mind.


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Jun 2020)

Back from work at about 16:00 I had a return to work interview, with 4 other returning staff, it only lasted 15 mins, I then checked and started the petrol mower, the strimmer and the hedge cutter, went to get some weedkiller in the works van and spent the rest of the day spraying, another 2 hours spraying in the morning and then its strimming time in the playground.... its such a good job to go back to, oh my Bolle safety specs fell of my head, and the lens broke!!!! another couple of pairs to order tonight methinks


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2020)

Pizza in the oven.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jun 2020)

I got home from a 40 mile ride today and I was right Hank Marvin but there was feck all in the cupboard to eat, no bread nuffink. I had to drag some kind of bread like object out the freezer and make some kind of toast thing out of it. I was thoroughly and abjectly pissed off. Oh and I found the last piece of carrot cake. And tea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2020)

Pizza out of the oven.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

Time to put the paints away for today. I need to let a large patch of background that's painted wet-into-wet dry before I can do anything else.

Still keeps looking like rain, but so far we've had nary a drop...


----------



## carlosfandangus (15 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Pizza out of the oven.


Well, was it cooked? Burnt? please put me out of my misery, What was on it?


----------



## IaninSheffield (15 Jun 2020)

Also managed to get through the day without going shopping.

I did however complete stage 3 (of 4) in the conifer trimming marathon. The next bit is the stepladders stage - me no like! Think I might wait until the bad weather returns so I have an excuse to postpone it further.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

Time to go make some waffle batter.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jun 2020)

Looks like it might rain.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2020)

I couldn't find my Greek yoghurt with lemon 🍋 for pud in the fridge.. I know I bought a pack of four t'other day. 
I eventually found them festering in the boot of MrsPete's car. ☀ ☀ 

No pud, today 😔


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jun 2020)

It isn’t raining


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2020)

I have eaten too much. A confabulated curry from left overs, from which there are now left overs.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

I have eaten too much...

Those waffles were lush. Had them with butter, maple syrup and fried bacon.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2020)

And it's raining here. Has been for the last couple of hours.


----------



## mudsticks (15 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> And it's raining here. Has been for the last couple of hours.



Send some this way will you.. 

In fact I'll take, everyone's rain for the next week, quite gladly. 

In other mundane news - I was ill in bed most of the weekend - not like me - but now I'm feeling much better - so light duties for the rest of this week to recuperate 

Rain would water the crops, and drive me back indoors to tackle, the dreaded accounts...


----------



## mudsticks (15 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have eaten too much. A confabulated curry from left overs, from which there are now left overs.



Sounds like that pot of stew over the fire, that allegedly just got more chucked into it, over time.. 

At some point you have to start afresh I think.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jun 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Sounds like that pot of stew over the fire, that allegedly just got more chucked into it, over time..
> 
> At some point you have to start afresh I think.


It seems to work for Mongolian nomads.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> And it's raining here. Has been for the last couple of hours.


It's close, and going the wrong colour outside.


----------



## Kryton521 (15 Jun 2020)

End of a Monday. Did a short ride. Rear wheel in desperate need of a "trueing", making a really horrible noise and can feel it squirm under me.
Going to make a serious effort to eat less, [since the bike is complaining.] and try to lose some of the excess weight.
Think I'll go to bed and leave the dough to prove over night.


----------



## Maverick Goose (15 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My hedghog film!!? 🦔😔


Somebody's being a bit prickly...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Somebody's being a bit prickly...


Might be the heat


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Sounds like that pot of stew over the fire, that allegedly just got more chucked into it, over time..
> 
> At some point you have to start afresh I think.


I'll finish it off tomorrow and then think of new beginnings. This may involve pasta. I appear to have a lot of Parmesan.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll finish it off tomorrow and then think of new beginnings. This may involve pasta. *I appear to have a lot of Parmesan.*


You've raided Reynard's cheese supply!


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Send some this way will you..
> 
> In fact I'll take, everyone's rain for the next week, quite gladly.
> 
> ...



Hmm... If I send you some of my rain, then I have to put up with the grumbly diesel generator and irrigation pump that's been set up across the road from my bedroom window for longer than is strictly necessary. 

Sleep will not be forthcoming for the next few nights.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've raided Reynard's cheese supply!



I only have one small piece of Parmiggiano, so it's rather unlikely... 

I do have one and a half kilos of gruyere and a kilo of cheddar though...  (not to mention the brie, stilton, torta di dolcelatte, manchego, jarlsberg etc etc etc)


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I only have one small piece of Parmiggiano, so it's rather unlikely...
> 
> I do have one and a half kilos of gruyere and a kilo of cheddar though...  (not to mention the brie, stilton, torta di dolcelatte, manchego, jarlsberg etc etc etc)


Maybe he doesn't realise he's got the wrong cheese.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> If so, I could report that when we moved into this house, the whirlygig was cemented into the ground!
> Eventually, I got around to splitting the cement, cleaning up the shaft and making a proper hole so it can be removed when not in use..


American style. When we had one, before we got the gas dryer, ours was permanent, and very substantial.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2020)

I've run out of steam for today... So it's off to bed for me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Pizza in the oven.


Same as here. Jacks'- a Midwestern favorite. (Because it is cheap.) It is also good.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> A man after my own mind.


Do you still have yours?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Same as here. Jacks'- a Midwestern favorite. (Because it is cheap.) It is also good.


You put yours in the microwave as well?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Well, was it cooked? Burnt? please put me out of my misery, What was on it?



Cooked, unburned Cheese and tomato, and bonus information: I've got some for lunch today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2020)

Yesterday I spent most of the day trying to get our two CNC woodcutting machines to work, a job for which my Occupational Therapist training, left me monumentally unqualified for: it turns out that no matter how often you ask a CNC machine won't sit down and tell you its _feelings_. I had some assistance from an incredibly patient tech type in Dortmund, which is rather a long way away, so it was a bit like a challenge on a game show with contestants telling the twit in the game what buttons to poke.

You will be surprised to hear that this combination was less than effective.

Guess what I'll be doing today...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yesterday I spent most of the day trying to get our two CNC woodcutting machines to work, a job for which my Occupational Therapist training, left me monumentally unqualified for: it turns out that no matter how often you ask a CNC machine won't sit down and tell you its _feelings_. I had some assistance from an incredibly patient tech type in Dortmund, which is rather a long way away, so it was a bit like a challenge on a game show with contestants telling the twit in the game what buttons to poke.
> 
> You will be surprised to hear that this combination was less than effective.
> 
> Guess what I'll be doing today...


Cutting by hand?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2020)

Can't see across the road here due to mist. 
It was clear at 5.30 but all of a sudden the mist descended .


----------



## Rocky (16 Jun 2020)

@Fab Foodie ..... you appeared on my Twitter timeline with this picture


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jun 2020)

Back to work..
Estate agent valued our house at 280k  so we're definitely moving..
After getting all sorted for viewing I'd quite like to buy our house 
Can't find anything but it's really spacious


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (16 Jun 2020)

Woken up by crows cawing this morning.

This is happening every morning and is becoming annoying.

I find crows difficult to like.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (16 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I have just watched the most boring film ever made.


Death in Venice?


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Jun 2020)

Good morning all, going in earlier today, spraying weedkiller before the cafe opens at 10, have a good day all


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jun 2020)

I’m a bit late this morning. I just don’t care.
It rained overnight, it is not raining now. 
I’ve nearly finished my tea.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Woken up by crows cawing this morning.
> 
> This is happening every morning and is becoming annoying.
> 
> I find crows difficult to like.


Does this help?

View: https://youtu.be/cbSu2PXOTOc

Or make things worse?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (16 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Does this help?


No. Although at least it’s not making a bloody racket while performing the tasks.


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Woken up by crows cawing this morning.
> 
> This is happening every morning and is becoming annoying.
> 
> I find crows difficult to like.




Well you should take Crows more seriously.

A recent study showed Crows to be the only creatures on earth that can understand the English language.


If you see two Crows on a road one will shout CAR and warn the other


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2020)

Morning.
Stayed up to watch the final part of the Salisbury Poisoning . They handled that situation really well considering they didn't know what they were dealing with .


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm... If I send you some of my rain, then I have to put up with the grumbly diesel generator and irrigation pump that's been set up across the road from my bedroom window for longer than is strictly necessary.
> 
> Sleep will not be forthcoming for the next few nights.


(The generator will have an 'Off' switch... Shhhhhhhh) 

😉


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jun 2020)

Gord, it persisted it down last night here, Thunder and Lightning and torrential rain.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jun 2020)

A spinach and feta cheese omelette for breakfast.  . Accompanied with coffee.


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2020)

We may have trouble ahead:


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mum lives with me and she's 90. I'd much rather err on the side of caution.



Mine is 96 and we've had no problems.


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Ahhh man, I broke the plastic pin in mine for locking it in place etc... and now it's staying up until I can fashion a new one.



Ours has a drunken lean, the ground was harder than expected.

BTW, it's raining.


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2020)

Silver & brown bins are out & standing to attention.

When the bin men have been they will be more at ease.

I cut back a lot of hawthorn & blackthorn so the brown bin is rather heavy.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2020)

I bought a Corgi model of an E type that I remember having briefly back in the 60's until I took it to school . A classmate showed my friends what he had found in the playground who told him that it was mine . His reply was " Finder's keepers losers weepers! "
Why I didn't thump him and get it back I don't know! Probably I hadn't got worked up enough .
If I saw him today I might just go over and thump him !


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I bought a Corgi model of an E type that I remember having briefly back in the 60's until I took it to school . A classmate showed my friends what he had found in the playground who told him that it was mine . His reply was " Finder's keepers losers weepers! "
> Why I didn't thump him and get it back I don't know! Probably I hadn't got worked up enough .
> If I saw him today I might just go over and thump him !


Is it this one? I had one of these until about ten years ago.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jun 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> @Fab Foodie ..... you appeared on my Twitter timeline with this picture
> 
> View attachment 530275


Bizarrely enough, my MIL in her younger years bore a passable resemblance to Frances de la Tour in that withing my family she was known a Miss Jones!

Love this shot where am looking suitably raffish!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Is it this one. I had one of these until about ten years ago.
> View attachment 530285


That's the one !
I pestered my mum so much to let me have one . Always loved Jags!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bizarrely enough, my MIL in her younger years bore a passable resemblance to Frances de la Tour in that withing my family she was known a Miss Jones!
> 
> Love this shot where am looking suitably raffish!
> View attachment 530287


I can see the likeness!


----------



## Rocky (16 Jun 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Bizarrely enough, my MIL in her younger years bore a passable resemblance to Frances de la Tour in that withing my family she was known a Miss Jones!
> 
> Love this shot where am looking suitably raffish!
> View attachment 530287


The likeness with you and Leonard Rossiter is uncanny Fabbers - do you think he's wearing shorts and Crocs?


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jun 2020)

Black bin is out. Not emptied yet.

Nothing on the washing whirler.


----------



## derrick (16 Jun 2020)

Been banned from my own thread.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jun 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> The likeness with you and Leonard Rossiter is uncanny Fabbers - do you think he's wearing shorts and Crocs?


Eh? I have never ever ever worn Crocks, nor even tried on a pair - that's tantamount to slander Sir!
I do have quite a growing sandal collection though....


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jun 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Eh? I have never ever ever worn Crocks, nor even tried on a pair - that's tantamount to slander Sir!
> I do have quite a growing sandal collection though....



We know.......


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> We know.......
> 
> View attachment 530294


You promised never to reveal that picture!


----------



## Rocky (16 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> We know.......
> 
> View attachment 530294


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> We know.......
> 
> View attachment 530294


Annanotherthing....I know where you found it!


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Is it this one? I had one of these until about ten years ago.
> View attachment 530285





I remember in my childhood having a Dinky Toy Frazer Nash racing car in British racing green.Wish I had the foresight to keep all my Dinky toys I understand good condition ones along with original package are now quite collectible.


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jun 2020)

Currently lounging in my Decathlon cheapies....I have no shame :-)


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jun 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Annanotherthing....I know where you found it!


🤫


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jun 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> View attachment 530300
> 
> 
> 
> Currently lounging in my Decathlon cheapies....I have no shame :-)



Gardens filling up again. Are you growing food again?


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> That's the one !
> I pestered my mum so much to let me have one . Always loved Jags!


I did have a collection of these with the boxes too. 







I had all the colours, six I think, complete with the suitcase in the boot.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You put yours in the microwave as well?


No, pizza does not belong in a microwave.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jun 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Well you should take Crows more seriously.
> 
> A recent study showed Crows to be the only creatures on earth that can understand the English language.
> 
> ...


Smart as chimps, when problem solving.
Must be true, it's in the Daily Mail.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...performed-primates-problem-solving-tasks.html


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2020)

Brown bin is emptied & I won the first heat to bring the bins in.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2020)

It is possible to fit a cast iron 3 seater garden seat into the back of a Honda Jazz.. 🚙 🎺


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jun 2020)

There's a rumble of Thunder up here in Leicester.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> Brown bin is emptied & I won the first heat to bring the bins in.



I think I won the heat to bring the food bin in and i'd be surprised if I wasn't placed for the black bin too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It is possible to fit a cast iron 3 seater garden seat into the back of a Honda Jazz.. 🚙 🎺


A trumpet will also fit in easily. (I've got a Jazz. It's a surprisingly big space for a little car.)


----------



## fossyant (16 Jun 2020)

Big storm just now - good job my shed is waterproof - I'm working in it. The Skype meeting in a few minutes isn't going to go well...'pardon'...


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2020)

Kitchen day today... Guess what's for supper @woodbutcher 

Poppadoms, rice, naan and raita waiting in the wings.

Done some other general puttering, have had some lunch and now I'm watching the horse racing.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Flight"






This was a 20p jumble sale find. And yes, the autograph is genuine


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A trumpet will also fit in easily. (I've got a Jazz. It's a surprisingly big space for a little car.)


If I had a trumpet, I'm sure that would fit is as well! 👍🏼


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jun 2020)

I’ve cut what’s left of the lawn. Chickpeas and tomato curry tonight. I think I’ll do the ironing now.

laterzzzzz.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Well you should take Crows more seriously.
> 
> A recent study showed Crows to be the only creatures on earth that can understand the English language.
> 
> ...



That's not all: German Crows are bilingual...


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> Silver & brown bins are out & standing to attention.
> 
> When the bin men have been they will be more at ease.
> 
> I cut back a lot of hawthorn & blackthorn so the brown bin is rather heavy.



You have a _silver bin_? now that's posh.



Fab Foodie said:


> You promised never to reveal that picture!



For the good of humanity?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Cutting by hand?



As it turns out, no, crawling into stupidly small gaps while trying to figure out what was wrong with the machine.

This required a surprisingly liberal amount of ancient Anglo-Saxon vernacular...


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2020)

My green garden waste wheelie bin was emptied at lunchtime.

Didn't put my black bag out, there's hardly anything in it.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It is possible to fit a cast iron 3 seater garden seat into the back of a Honda Jazz.. 🚙 🎺


Of course it will if you cut it into enough pieces


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jun 2020)

I hate violins. I did not know how much I hated violins until I had to tune my daughter's new violin. First the strings kept stretching so re-tune, re-tune, re-tune. Then the D, A and E strings would stay in tune, but G wouldn't. Cue faffing. Then the string snaps. I order a new one yesterday and it comes today. Fit, tighten and tune. Well, two out of three. It wouldn't tune to G. Then a peg breaks (yes, the one for G). I've ordered some spares. 

I predict that soon - very, very, very soon; a purple, sparkly half-size violin will be defenestrated. With extreme prejudice. From the highest window. Onto concrete.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Jun 2020)

I like bagpipes & brass bands, there I've said it


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I like bagpipes & brass bands, there I've said it


We had a piper at our wedding. He played wonderfully.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2020)

Bought a Jag!


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jun 2020)

We have thunder a rain.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2020)

Just now we had bright sunshine and torrential rain at the same time, bonkers weather.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2020)

Cycled back from work in stunning weather through beautiful scenery and now I'm back it started kersplooging it down with additional thunderstorms.

Because of the big veranda I can leave the doors and window in the living room open so I'm listening to the rain.







Life doesn't get much better than this...


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Jun 2020)

Back a couple of hours now, its been very warm but high cloud, it was even foggy this morning going to work, 15 gallons of weedkiller applied, at least that and more needed, closing the kids play area tomorrow so I can strim it, a contractor had supposed to do it, however he has only done the flat bit of mowing and left all the bumpy stuff (landscaped), I think he is about to lose the contract.

Anyhow in the interest of mundanity I am now having a beer, its very warm outside, so I am sitting in the garage with the door open, waiting for it to cool down before I take the dogs out.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2020)

I am having a  while I wait for some masking fluid to dry.


----------



## carlosfandangus (16 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I am having a  while I wait for some masking fluid to dry.


On you or a painting? I used to love picking that and PVA of my fingers, it was worth the wait😄


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Cycled back from work in stunning weather through beautiful scenery and now I'm back it started kersplooging it down with additional thunderstorms.
> 
> Because of the big veranda I can leave the doors and window in the living room open so I'm listening to the rain.
> 
> ...



In other news, the makeshift drainpipe repair is working:







German Engineering.


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2020)

Lost the second heat, neighbours brought the bin in.

In other news, I had to get the water pump out as the garden is flooding & getting close to the garage. Bit of a storm.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> On you or a painting? I used to love picking that and PVA of my fingers, it was worth the wait😄



On the painting. 

Although I did make one hell of a mess on the kitchen worktop when I was trying to get the congealed lump out of the bottle previous week...


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2020)

Right, time to put the paints away for today and finish putting supper together.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2020)

It is now pouring with rain here.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, the makeshift drainpipe repair is working:
> 
> View attachment 530364
> 
> ...


Vorsprung durch technik?

Too obvious? Tut mir leid.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jun 2020)

Ooo, who turned the lights out?

What was 'black over Bill's mothers' is now very much over here!


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jun 2020)

Been in this house nearly 25 years. Don't recall it ever raining so hard the gutters couldn't cope and overflowed. 🌧🌧🌧 ⛈⛈⛈ Eek!


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2020)

Well, we've got the full works here. Thunder, lightning, rain coming down in a deluge of biblical proportions.

On the upsides, I won't need to water my veggies tomorrow. And maybe I can now share my rain with @mudsticks as things are beginning to look distinctly squelchy outside.

Anyways, curry time!


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jun 2020)

It’s quite bright here now, having a cuppa and some homemade biscuits.


----------



## postman (16 Jun 2020)

My word we escaped today.A visit to s i laws in Amble.So nice we went down to a beach.Missed the rain apart from a little shower on the motorway.


----------



## postman (16 Jun 2020)

Mrs P has bought a 4,000 piece jigsaw puzzle,sad thing is it's bigger than the table.


----------



## Dec66 (16 Jun 2020)

I went for a walk today, eight and a half miles, took me two hours and two minutes.

According to Strava, though, I did 6.22 miles in a shade over 13 minutes. My average mile split was 2:10, and my best was a mile in 12 seconds.

I took the phone out while I was walking round the lake at Beckenham Place Park, and Strava told me that I was walking at 224mph.

I could make the Olympics next year, I reckon.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2020)

Das Boot!

We have just had a storm cell pass over us . Our front garden was under 2 inches of water and water has come through the ceiling of or kitchen extension . Far too much water came down in a few minutes . Far too much for our gutters and drainpipes to cope with .


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Cycled back from work in stunning weather through beautiful scenery and now I'm back it started kersplooging it down with additional thunderstorms.
> 
> Because of the big veranda I can leave the doors and window in the living room open so I'm listening to the rain.
> 
> ...



As an update, I've now cleaned the marble table in behind the bike in that image. 

So now I have a big veranda _and a clean table_.

It just gets better and better this evening...


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> We may have trouble ahead:
> 
> View attachment 530284


Looks like somebody's having a bad fur day!


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> Looks like somebody's having a bad fur day!



I bet it was driving him nuts...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jun 2020)

Waiting for green tea to cool


----------



## alicat (16 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, we've got the full works here. Thunder, lightning, rain coming down in a deluge of biblical proportions.



Just arrived here. Hope my potatoes are okay.


----------



## Old jon (16 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yesterday I spent most of the day trying to get our two CNC woodcutting machines to work, a job for which my Occupational Therapist training, left me monumentally unqualified for: it turns out that no matter how often you ask a CNC machine won't sit down and tell you its _feelings_. I had some assistance from an incredibly patient tech type in Dortmund, which is rather a long way away, so it was a bit like a challenge on a game show with contestants telling the twit in the game what buttons to poke.
> 
> You will be surprised to hear that this combination was less than effective.
> 
> Guess what I'll be doing today...



Hmm, if you really need, just pm me. I did cnc programming for a living


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Smart as chimps, when problem solving.
> Must be true, it's in the Daily Mail.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...performed-primates-problem-solving-tasks.html


Naahh, crows are far too smart to read the Daily Wail...


----------



## Maverick Goose (16 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I bet it was driving him nuts...


He should have drunk Carling Black Label :

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qen5kgikbVI


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jun 2020)

Sounds like you folks are getting what I received from extra-tropical storm Cristobal the other day. Hope no one has gotten too inundated.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like you folks are getting what I received from extra-tropical storm Cristobal the other day. Hope no one has gotten too inundated.


A bit of rolling thunder followed by less than 10 minutes of rain on Thursday last. Other than that just a damp Friday, here at least.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2020)

Old jon said:


> Hmm, if you really need, just pm me. I did cnc programming for a living



Many thanks, I may take you up on that as the company still can't work out what went wrong. My Predecessor (who helped set the machines up and now works in a different department) will swing by today to try and get the things to cooperate as the general opinion now is that the programming is to blame...


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2020)

Let's get some fresh air


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2020)

Home now just like yesterday morning the mist descended very quickly so only 5 gentle miles.

Home now with tea brewing


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Jun 2020)

Dec66 said:


> I went for a walk today, eight and a half miles, took me two hours and two minutes.
> 
> According to Strava, though, I did 6.22 miles in a shade over 13 minutes. My average mile split was 2:10, and my best was a mile in 12 seconds.
> 
> ...


Suspect you might be first on the International Testing Agency's anti-doping list. There might be some taking the p*ss, though of whom and by whom would seem to be a little unclear from those times.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jun 2020)

Morning! I have my tea.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2020)

Good morning, we have a warm misty murky morning.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2020)

Morning .
It is very misty here this morning .
I cut the power to our extension last night just to be on the safe side as the water poured in . It is dry out there this morning but the ceiling has damp trails where the plasterboard joins.
On our way home yesterday I can remember seeing a huge cloud and thought that there was an impending storm underneath it . I didn't realize that one of those clouds was aimed at us .
I had a look to see where the possible entry point was last night and came to the conclusion that the shower and cooker hood extractor vents must have been overwhelmed by the amount of water and it just poured in .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2020)

Morning all, tea's up.

We had a peaceful dry night here. I'm almost jealous of all the weather that seems to be missing us.


----------



## alicat (17 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We had a peaceful dry night here. I'm almost jealous of all the weather that seems to be missing us.



Please don't rub it in. My potatoes have flopped over. I can't earth them up any more so I'll try staking them. Never knew I was so good at growing them!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all, tea's up.
> 
> We had a peaceful dry night here. I'm almost jealous of all the weather that seems to be missing us.


 Our weather forecast is for more heavy storm showers !


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jun 2020)

Had a glass of oj and now sat back in bed with a coffee and the today programme.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2020)

Recycling bin day, today. It's full to overflowing due to a couple of shed clear outs!

Yesterday, I took a rucksack full of bike bits & bob's to the Umbrella Fair bike charity. Its not reopened properly, yet, but the chaps were there about to start a tidy up while they have the chance. I have another rucksack full ready for my next ride there 👍🏼


----------



## Phaeton (17 Jun 2020)

Green bin out, 1st coffee drunk


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jun 2020)

Just back from a 5K run, it’s quite misty out there this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Just back from a 5K run, it’s quite misty out there this morning.


It would have been quicker on a bike... HTH 😉


----------



## Kryton521 (17 Jun 2020)

Morning all. Recycling been and done. Bags put away. Mattress has been dragged, fighting and kicking, all the way to the front door. New one is hopefully been delivered this afternoon before I go to work.
Had my now, frelled, rear wheel collected to be repaired by a local guy, [Sorry fella, I've completely forgotten your name!] I'll find his details and give him a shout out to any one in the Bridgend area.
Started taking? Drinking? Apple cider vinegar, [ginger & water mix.] try to lose some weight. Probably will help, as it's suppressed my appetite/greed impulses.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2020)

Just been on to the insurance company who seem to be doing what they are good at and are trying to wriggle out of it ! They are sending out an assessor.
I think my wife said that the insurance company believe that it was due to the design of the roof . It had passed building regs! Well they can get their money back off them as they should have been insured .
It is amazing that insurance companies aren't featured on the Beeb programme" Named and Shamed".


----------



## tyred (17 Jun 2020)

I keep getting emails from Scot Rail giving me Covid-19 related travel news. 

I did have a browse last year of their time tables and possible routes on their website to see if what I was planning to do was possible. I did not sign up to anything or book anything as it wasn't possible to book a bike place on the train. I didn't give them my email address. I bought my ticket in person at the ticket desk in Inverness Station with cash. I did not give them any information whatsoever. 

So how did they get my email address and why am I on their mailing list?

Big brother is watching


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> You have a _silver bin_? now that's posh.



Don't blame me, it's what the council call it.


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I like bagpipes & brass bands, there I've said it



I'm hoping you are a gentleman.



LeetleGreyCells said:


> We had a piper at our wedding. He played wonderfully.



Over the hills & fat away?


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Cycled back from work in stunning weather through beautiful scenery and now I'm back it started kersplooging it down with additional thunderstorms.
> 
> Because of the big veranda I can leave the doors and window in the living room open so I'm listening to the rain.
> 
> ...




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmF_bG5IVnM

Or if you prefer:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vTUAXsN5wk[/MEDIA]

Haven't found a German version I'm afraid.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jun 2020)

Dry so far with spits of rain but heavy showers forecast.
Been looking at the local FB page where the local transport committee are reporting on their survey and report to government regarding reopening for business. Most people are very cagey about opening the floodgates and priority for islanders is much favoured on any booking system on the ferries. Distancing is a priority for most and this restricts passenger numbers. Some traveling by public transport have to travel for some hours before reaching the ferry and if unable to get on have a severe problem regardless of which terminal they are at.
Motorhomes seem to be much disliked probably due to past behaviour of a minority. 
Bus parties and day trippers are very low priority and the only way a cyclist would get here is to have a fixed and paid for booking for a minimum period of probably a week.
This of course is only in the planning stage so not yet set in stone.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmF_bG5IVnM
> 
> Or if you prefer:
> 
> ...




View: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3kwuy4


----------



## Speicher (17 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> I'm hoping you are a gentleman.
> 
> 
> 
> Over the hills & fat away?



That's not very nice, he has tried lots of diets.


----------



## Speicher (17 Jun 2020)

I played football for short while yesterday morning. My opponent did not know all the rules, she is only eight years old. We were so engrossed in the tactics, that I forgot about the two metre rule. 

She could run much further and faster than me, but I had more strength when kicking the ball. Eventtually she lay down in the shade, tired out, and wanted to recover before walking home. 




Can I get The Virus from a dog?


----------



## Old jon (17 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> the programming is to blame...



The usual suspect


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jun 2020)

There’s some fish fingers in the oven.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> There’s some fish fingers in the oven.



Are they the nice really chunky ones from M&S which have a good bit of fish in or captain birds eye?


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Are they the nice really chunky ones from M&S which have a good bit of fish in or captain birds eye?


Captain’s.


----------



## Dec66 (17 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Suspect you might be first on the International Testing Agency's anti-doping list. There might be some taking the p*ss, though of whom and by whom would seem to be a little unclear from those times.


Imagine if I ran instead of walking..?


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2020)

The limes are starting to blossom, always love the scent.







And Mr Frog. Not sure if he's trying to get out. In any case he will need to when the ground water gets back to normal.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

Did the usual general puttering about this morning. This included bringing in a new box of cat food pouches from the utility room, pouring out the excess water from the plant pots that are outside and walking to the postbox to post a letter. The postbox is the other side of the level crossing. Today I did not have to wait for a train to pass.

I will be having lunch shortly.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Birds"


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> He should have drunk Carling Black Label :
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qen5kgikbVI




I think mine is just trying to knock the pole over.


----------



## Maverick Goose (17 Jun 2020)

I'm writing a list for my next veg order.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2020)

My appeal to the providers of interesting weather was briefly successful: a spell of heavy rain and thunder, which woke me up from my nap. We're now back to still and grey. I'm going to have a gentle leg-warmer on the turbo to try out a new saddle that was delivered today. It'll have to be gentle because it's warm and very humid.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

Thunderstorm right overhead here. Lights in the house keep flickering.

I will have to go out later to pick up mum's prescription, but will take the car. I have no intention of getting soaked.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2020)

Old jon said:


> The usual suspect



Turns out one had somehow got it's "base" point reset and was going all over the place. The other one is still a mystery to us and the manufacturers. They're sending a couple of replacement cables in the hope that is the source of the problem.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2020)

Better go clean the bike and dry out 1 shoe - the mud and puddles have returned.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

The rain has gotten harder.

I think I'm going to be wanting an umbrella and galoshes later.


----------



## Old jon (17 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Turns out one had somehow got it's "base" point reset and was going all over the place. The other one is still a mystery to us and the manufacturers. They're sending a couple of replacement cables in the hope that is the source of the problem.



Glad it ain't my fault then. Aptly, once had a vertical borer that had somehow damaged a cable in one of the most inaccessible places. Blamed gremlins . . .


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Jun 2020)

Good morning all..... well it isn't really, sorry I didn't say it earlier, busy watching you tube videos on the strimmer I was using today, its a 4 stroke Honda with "aeroplane" controls!!!!!!
It rained very heavily at 06:00 hrs, and on the local news a few manhole covers on main commute routes had blown clean off!! nothing today just warm and high cloud cover, rain due later


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

Well, it's finally stopped raining here. Mum's prescription has been collected - it was pouring in Littleport, so cue the circus tent waterproof from my "fat" days.

I now have a  and am listening to Aston Villa v Sheffield United

Oh, and the diesel generator has been removed. The pump is still there though.


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's finally stopped raining here. Mum's prescription has been collected - it was pouring in Littleport, so cue the circus tent waterproof from my "fat" days.
> 
> I now have a  and am listening to Aston Villa v Sheffield United
> 
> Oh, and the diesel generator has been removed. The pump is still there though.


Are we winning?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Are we winning?



Half an hour gone and it's still 0 - 0

It's on Radio 5 Live btw. We're away at Man City later. Not holding out much hope...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2020)

Do you footologists happen to know which Premiership game the BBC will be showing this weekend?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2020)

carlosfandangus said:


> Good morning all..... well it isn't really, sorry I didn't say it earlier, busy watching you tube videos on the strimmer I was using today, its a 4 stroke Honda with "aeroplane" controls!!!!!!
> It rained very heavily at 06:00 hrs, and on the local news a few manhole covers on main commute routes had blown clean off!! nothing today just warm and high cloud cover, rain due later


Have you been strafing the shrubbery?


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 Jun 2020)

Just the childrens play ground at work, the hilly stuff was left for me, our contractor did a small section of flat stuff 1 hrs work for him 6 left for me


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Kitchen day today... Guess what's for supper @woodbutcher
> 
> Poppadoms, rice, naan and raita waiting in the wings.
> 
> Done some other general puttering, have had some lunch and now I'm watching the horse racing.


l'm a dollar short and a day too late as usual but l know what you had for supper


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you footologists happen to know which Premiership game the BBC will be showing this weekend?



I'm not sure... One of the Norwich games, I think... Can't seem to find it on the BBC website schedule, so maybe not this weekend.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

Anyways, homemade pizza tonight


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm not sure... One of the Norwich games, I think... Can't seem to find it on the BBC website schedule, so maybe not this weekend.


I just found it: Saturday 19:30, BBC1, Bournemouth v Crystal Palace.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you footologists happen to know which Premiership game the BBC will be showing this weekend?



Sky are showing some of their games free on Freeview Pick Channel e.g. Norwich game on Friday.

I believe the Amazon Prime games are also going to be free to everyone.



*Premier League Fixtures*

Wednesday 17 June 

6pm Aston Villa vs Sheffield United (Sky Sports)
8.15pm Manchester City vs Arsenal (Sky Sports)

Friday 19 June

6pm Norwich City vs Southampton (FREE on Sky Sports/Pick)
8.15pm Spurs vs Man United (Sky Sports)

Saturday 20 June

12.30pm Watford vs Leicester City (BT Sport)
3pm Brighton vs Arsenal (BT Sport)
5.30pm West Ham vs Wolves (Sky Sports)
7.45pm AFC Bournemouth vs Crystal Palace (FREE on the BBC)

Sunday 21 June

2pm Newcastle United vs Sheffield United (FREE on Sky Sports/Pick)
4.15pm Aston Villa vs Chelsea (Sky Sports)
7pm Everton vs Liverpool (FREE on Sky Sports/Pick)

Monday 22 June

8pm Manchester City vs Burnley (Sky Sports)

Tuesday 23 June

6pm Leicester City vs Brighton (Sky Sports)
8.15pm Spurs vs West Ham (Sky Sports)

Wednesday 24 June

6pm Manchester United vs Sheffield United (FREE on Sky Sports/Pick)
6pm Newcastle United vs Aston Villa (BT Sport)
6pm Norwich City vs Everton (FREE on the BBC)
6pm Wolves vs AFC Bournemouth (BT Sport)
8.15pm Liverpool vs Crystal Palace (Sky Sports)

Thursday 25 June

6pm Burnley vs Watford (FREE on Sky Sports/Pick)
6pm Southampton vs Arsenal (Sky Sports)
8.15pm Chelsea vs Manchester City (BT Sport)

Saturday 27 June

12.30pm Aston Villa vs Wolves (BT Sport)

Sunday 28 June

4.30pm Watford vs Southampton (FREE on Sky Sports/Pick)

Monday 29 June

8pm Crystal Palace vs Burnley (FREE on Amazon Prime Video)

Tuesday 30 June

8.15pm Brighton vs Manchester United (FREE on Sky Sports/Pick)

Wednesday 1 July

6pm Arsenal vs Norwich City (BT Sport)
6pm AFC Bournemouth vs Newcastle United (FREE on Sky Sports/Pick)
6pm Everton vs Leicester City (Sky Sports)
8.15pm West Ham vs Chelsea (Sky Sports)

Thursday 2 July

6pm Sheffield United vs Spurs (Sky Sports)

8.15pm Manchester City vs Liverpool (Sky Sports)


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

Ah, thanks for that @Tenacious Sloth 

Irritatingly, none of the Arsenal games are on free to air.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, thanks for that @Tenacious Sloth
> 
> Irritatingly, none of the Arsenal games are on free to air.


I'm keeping up on the Sky Sports football page. It still 0-0 but we have lost both Xhaka and now Mari to injuries with only half an hour gone. We are well in the game though.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2020)

Here: https://www.skysports.com/football/man-city-vs-arsenal/408255


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2020)

I actually think the radio commentary would be better with faked crowd noise.

obviously, it would also be better if Arsenal weren’t playing.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I actually think the radio commentary would be better with faked crowd noise.
> 
> obviously, it would also be better if Arsenal weren’t playing.


OI! That's enough of that!


----------



## Speicher (17 Jun 2020)

Most days when it has been dry, I have been in the garden gradually catching up, Sometimes sitting in my reclining garden chair, drinking coffee and dunking biskits. By the end of the day, I have been tired. 

Today, the ground was very soggy. It is heavy clay which has a propensity to morph into concrete if you walk on it when it is soggy. So no gardening was done. I did some laundry, and a very small amount of tidying. So why do I now feel just as tired as if I had spent all day in the garden? 

The Swing Bee is on later, so I shall watch that.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> The Swing Bee is on later, so I shall watch that.


Bees can swing?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I'm keeping up on the Sky Sports football page. It still 0-0 but we have lost both Xhaka and now Mari to injuries with only half an hour gone. We are well in the game though.



I've got Radio 5 Live.


----------



## Speicher (17 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Bees can swing?



The buzz word is that they are good at Sewing.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2020)

I’m also listening on Radio 5,

and eating chocolate coated peanuts...

and drinking wine.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

Oh cockitty bollix... What was David Luiz thinking?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2020)

Hmmm... was that a goal? It’s difficult to tell.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2020)

According to Sky it was


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2020)

Oh well, lose a central defender and your defensive midfielder and things are bound to be difficult I suppose.

Luiz wouldn't have even been on the pitch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Sky are showing some of their games free on Freeview Pick Channel e.g. Norwich game on Friday.
> 
> I believe the Amazon Prime games are also going to be free to everyone.
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks. I didn't know that there was a channel called Pick but I'll check it out.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

David Luiz drives me nuts. He can be brilliant one game and absolutely hopeless the next. And that's without mentioning his disciplinary record.

Leno is keeping us in the game.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2020)

A quick reminder for everyone...

If there is not enough mundanity in your life, the whole of the Test Match Special coverage of the 5th Test between England and India from 2018 starts tomorrow. 

I _love_ TMS.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> David Luiz drives me nuts. He can be brilliant one game and absolutely hopeless the next. And that's without mentioning his disciplinary record.
> 
> Leno is keeping us in the game.


If lockdown goes on much longer - I’m going to have a David Luiz hairstyle.

I’ve always think he cheats just a little bit too much. He just can’t help himself. Sometimes he’ll hold onto another player’s arm as they run past when there’s no need to and give away a needless free kick/ yellow card.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

Mmmm, that pizza was nice... 

Just a basic bread dough made with atta flour, some leftover pasta sauce made with roasted tomatoes, butternut squash and onions, then yellow pepper, onion, mushrooms, pepperoni and loads of cheddar and mozzarella.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> If lockdown goes on much longer - I’m going to have a David Luiz hairstyle.
> 
> I’ve always think he cheats just a little bit too much. He just can’t help himself. Sometimes he’ll hold onto another player’s arm as they run past when there’s no need to and give away a needless free kick/ yellow card.



Well my hair now reached the small of my back. 

Anyway, David Luiz. He's good enough not to have to do those sorts of things. I hope Mikel gave him an earful at half time.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2020)

Well that's done it!


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

Oh *&%$£*&!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2020)

Did Arteta tell Luiz to go out and commit a foul in the penalty area within 5 minutes of the restart? I think not.

He's off and we're two down.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

Well, on the upsides, his contract runs out at the end of the season. He could have been a good buy, but we really don't need this kind of idiocy.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2020)

It’s very weird listening to this on the radio. It just sounds like two chaps chatting in a studio.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2020)

Goodnight Vienna...


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, on the upsides, his contract runs out at the end of the season. He could have been a good buy, but we really don't need this kind of idiocy.


We certainly don't. When he's good he's very good but when he's bad he's horrid!


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2020)

We should have every scout we've got scouring the world for a solid centre back. Or two.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> We certainly don't. When he's good he's very good but when he's bad he's horrid!



A bit like Matilda 

He makes Skhodran Mustafi look like a pillar of virtue in defence.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> We should have every scout we've got scouring the world for a solid centre back. Or two.



It's at times like these that I wish we hadn't let Gabriel Paulista go...


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2020)

I'd rather have Koscielny back. He was at least reliable (most of the time).


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jun 2020)

Have we let in any more yet? (I've turned it off)


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> I'm writing a list for my next veg order.



You've got a little list?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Turns out one had somehow got it's "base" point reset and was going all over the place. The other one is still a mystery to us and the manufacturers. They're sending a couple of replacement cables in the hope that is the source of the problem.


Poor craftsman, tools, blame.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's finally stopped raining here. Mum's prescription has been collected - it was pouring in Littleport, so cue the circus tent waterproof from my "fat" days.
> 
> I now have a  and am listening to Aston Villa v Sheffield United
> 
> Oh, and the diesel generator has been removed.* The pump is still there though.*


Couldn't you make that disappear overnight!!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Bees can swing?


Either way, and backwards and forwards.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Have we let in any more yet? (I've turned it off)



Yes. 

Not one of our finest hours.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2020)

Anyways, I have a date with a bathtub filled with hot water and lots of scented soapy bubbles. And a book.

The perfect way to unwind before bed.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I have a date with a bathtub filled with hot water and lots of scented soapy bubbles. And a book.
> 
> The perfect way to unwind before bed.


Just how big is this "bathtub", that it requires its own water pump AND generator!!


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> A quick reminder for everyone...
> 
> If there is not enough mundanity in your life, the whole of the Test Match Special coverage of the 5th Test between England and India from 2018 starts tomorrow.
> 
> I _love_ TMS.



My dad's been listening to it all day for ages.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2020)

Morning all nice and damp here so the weeds will be happy
No thunderstorms but grey .
Black bin day today


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jun 2020)

It’s really raining quite hard this morning.
Kettle is on the boil.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jun 2020)

According to the Met Office, it's going to rain where I am until about 19:00. Which is nice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2020)

Morning campers! Tea dispensed with and I'm now onto coffee. I'm currently favouring my pink mug over the others but this will no doubt change soon.
Oh, rain's doing a professional job outside and I've got a load of laundry underway in the machine. Luckily, there's a tumble dryer.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jun 2020)

A gentle rain has fallen all night here so it will be absorbed into the ground nicely. 

Which was nice.


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Jun 2020)

I'm missing being able to pop down to our local library. My list of books to borrow has run over onto a second page


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I'm missing being able to pop down to our local library. My list of books to borrow has run over onto a second page


We managed to get to the library the day before they all closed. The kids got 20 books each. I think they've read all 20 at least twice each now. I think I get the question, "When is the library opening again?" at least once a day, every day.


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Jun 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We managed to get to the library the day before they all closed. The kids got 20 books each. I think they've read all 20 at least twice each now. I think I get the question, "When is the library opening again?" at least once a day, every day.


You should encourage your kids to pose that question to the daily briefing ... once a day, every day.


----------



## Levo-Lon (18 Jun 2020)

So glad I cut and strimmed all the grounds yesterday...bloody monsoon season today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2020)

The washing machine waited till I was out of the laundry room before it decided it had a technical fault. So I had to come back upstairs, get more washing powder and fabric conditioner, go down again, and use the other machine. Which started before I pressed the start button, so it's all a bit iffy this morning. 

Second coffee now started.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2020)

Yeuky day!

Sorry I'm not trying to speak Welsh .


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Yeuky day!
> 
> Sorry I'm not trying to speak Welsh .


Yep none of the Cats show any enthusiasm for venturing outside,


----------



## Kryton521 (18 Jun 2020)

Rhonda Valley is flooded again, that town should probably be given up. Or rebuilt on stilts.

Hammering it down with rain. Quite glad I don't have a rideable bike or I'd feel compelled to go for a ride, [day off.] I'm told there is another heat wave headed this way!

Making a loaf of bread, seeded wholemeal. Waiting for DHL to deliver my parcel......... And that's my day so far!


Oh the new mattress is really nice, bit soft when you sit on it. When you lie down it seems very supportive and very, very comfy...... THink I'll go and have another go.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2020)

I've got rain bespotted spectacles from when I went outside to put a new CD on the bird feeder. 

☔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Oh the new mattress is really nice, bit soft when you sit on it. When you lie down it seems very supportive and very, very comfy...... THink I'll go and have another go.


A similar research project is about to start here.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (18 Jun 2020)

It's not raining here. 
Yet.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (18 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The washing machine waited till I was out of the laundry room before it decided it had a technical fault. So I had to come back upstairs, get more washing powder and fabric conditioner, go down again, and use the other machine. Which started before I pressed the start button, so it's all a bit iffy this morning.
> 
> Second coffee now started.


You have two washing machines?????


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've got rain bespotted spectacles from when I went outside to put a new CD on the bird feeder.
> 
> ☔


What kind of music do they like? is it that strange concerto stuff that plays in a posh restaurant or the modern stuff they play so loud you can't have a conversation over your meal?


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> What kind of music do they like? is it that strange concerto stuff that plays in a posh restaurant or the modern stuff they play so loud you can't have a conversation over your meal?





What else but the Birdie song You can get the lyrics on Twitter😋😋😋😋


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Jun 2020)

He has a bird feeder with a built in CD player? Piped music while they eat... must be quite a tweet for them!

When I bred budgies I used to leave a radio on in the breeding shed. They loved it


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2020)

Well I'm not impressed with that!
I've been outside trying to vacuum the carpets in our car with a T Geck hand held vacuum cleaner. No danger of accidentally sucking up little children with that. I think you could even use it to separate flour from sugar ! I wondered why there was so much gravel on the carpet. It must have sucked it up in one place and dropped it in another .
I think I might use a dustpan and brush !


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Well I'm not impressed with that!


Is that you Shania?


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> I keep getting emails from Scot Rail giving me Covid-19 related travel news.
> 
> I did have a browse last year of their time tables and possible routes on their website to see if what I was planning to do was possible. I did not sign up to anything or book anything as it wasn't possible to book a bike place on the train. I didn't give them my email address. I bought my ticket in person at the ticket desk in Inverness Station with cash. I did not give them any information whatsoever.
> 
> ...







You are a Person of Interest.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> What kind of music do they like? is it that strange concerto stuff that plays in a posh restaurant or the modern stuff they play so loud you can't have a conversation over your meal?





pawl said:


> What else but the Birdie song You can get the lyrics on Twitter😋😋😋😋





Kempstonian said:


> He has a bird feeder with a built in CD player? Piped music while they eat... must be quite a tweet for them!
> 
> When I bred budgies I used to leave a radio on in the breeding shed. They loved it


Nay, nay and thrice nay!! 
It's to squirrel proof my nuts.. 




They can't find a way past this contraption... Yet!

Anyways.. I'd play The Byrds 😋


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's to squirrel proof my nuts..


I fully understand


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jun 2020)

Rather apt that my new windscreen wiper switch arrives today


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2020)

Well a dustpan and brush worked and it was quiet!
Having a .

Did the Quo sing about a dustpipe ? If they did I know where they would be quite safe .


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (18 Jun 2020)

Here you go


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUOAtDU5yFY


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> You have two washing machines?????


The block has a laundry. Some renovation work started before covid and it got rehoused temporarily, going down from 4 washing machines and 2 dryers to 2 and 1 respectively. The machines are big Miele ones and usually pretty reliable but today we're down to one.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jun 2020)

pawl said:


> What else but the Birdie song You can get the lyrics on Twitter😋😋😋😋



Today they want to listen to "Bluebirds over the White Cliffs of Dover".


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jun 2020)

My dogs have just warned off a huge rottweiler at my fence line. He seems quite friendly, and has a collar with gunmetal stars on it. Maximilian acquitted himself well, considering how ill he is.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Rather apt that my new windscreen wiper switch arrives today
> 
> View attachment 530665



Is that off a Rover ? Looks just like the one that was on my Metro.

PS your keyboard needs a hoovering. - I can see the last years biscuit crumbs.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jun 2020)

Well, it started raining here about 7:00 and it's forecast until 19:00. So far the forecast has been accurate.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Today they want to listen to "Bluebirds over the White Cliffs of Dover".


Beats the chicken dance, but just by a little...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xmV5uHWNag

In my part of the States, I don't know if you can go to a wedding, and not be plagued by this. Especially Missouri Synod Lutheran(German) and the Evangelical Free Church (Evangelish Freikirche-Old Prussian Union Churches)


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jun 2020)

fossyant said:


> Is that off a Rover ? Looks just like the one that was on my Metro.


More than just a Rover in fact a Rover Metro, although once fitted it doesn't work, i have less functions with that one than the one that is currently fitted


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> More than just a Rover in fact a Rover Metro, although once fitted it doesn't work, i have less functions with that one than the one that is currently fitted



Saddo alert - I had a 1.4 GTa, went like a rocket as it weighed nothing.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> More than just a Rover in fact a Rover Metro, although once fitted it doesn't work, i have less functions with that one than the one that is currently fitted


I loved my Rover Metro.  

It was an 1.1S(ports) version (apparently) because it had a spoiler around the back window!


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jun 2020)

I had a an MG Metro for a while, it went like sh!t of a hot shovel it was sh!t.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2020)

I couldn't quite afford the insurance on the GTi 16v as I was a youngster. I'm always surprised when I see one as they weren't particularly rust proof.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2020)

Decided to pop 2 new LED bulbs in the lights in my summer house shedoffice - blooming good job as the sun has migrated and the sky has sprung a leak. Dark and gloomy out.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jun 2020)

fossyant said:


> Saddo alert - I had a 1.4 GTa, went like a rocket as it weighed nothing.


Hoping mine is quicker than that as it's all fibreglass & the engine is where it should be also the 16V GTi


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Hoping mine is quicker than that as it's all fibreglass & the engine is where it should be also the 16V GTi
> 
> 
> View attachment 530700



That looks fun - good engines !


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jun 2020)

fossyant said:


> That looks fun - good engines !


It's due a transplant next year to a 1.8 VVC


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2020)

Really dreich here chez Casa Reynard. It's been raining since about midnight, though it's finally beginning to let up. I can now see the treeline in the village, whereas half an hour ago, I couldn't. Poppy and Lexi didn't want to go out. Can't say I blame them.

Didn't get much sleep either for some reason. So am feeling like a right old grump today.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2020)

The theme in today's photography challenge is "Sweet"







Well, everyone knows that cyclists are fuelled by Haribo


----------



## mybike (18 Jun 2020)

Frog has gone, which is fortunate, as I had to pump out the garden.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2020)

It has stopped raining here.

Although they've forecast thunderstorms for the afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I'm missing being able to pop down to our local library. My list of books to borrow has run over onto a second page


Use smaller writing.

Local one is open according to the council, and has been since Monday. The date they gave nearly 13 weeks ago now. Pity they never told the library staff that though.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just how big is this "bathtub", that it requires its own water pump AND generator!!



It's one of those old style cast iron jobbies.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've got rain bespotted spectacles from when I went outside to put a new CD on the bird feeder.
> 
> ☔


The birdy song by any chance?


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> Frog has gone, which is fortunate, as I had to pump out the garden.


Hopped it then?


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2020)

Look what I've done to my peachy lawn. We cooked outside last week on a hot plate, and I brought a pan of rice outside, and plonked it down on my lawn, whilst cooking the meat and veg.

Don't put hot pans on your lawn, it wrecks it. Doh !


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jun 2020)

Another very hot day here with virtually no wind.
Got my CT Scan results and not only did they find a brain it is apparently the size of somebody 20 years younger than me and nothing wrong with it. It appears that commonly the brain shrinks in size with age but mine does not appear to have. Use it or lose it I wonder?
To celebrate had another run a bit further down Loch na Keal and as I suspected here was virtually no traffic on a weekday apart from a couple of working vehicles.
There is an inconspicuous monument down there which nobody I have asked knows anything about and they have never even seen it. Possibly I noticed it because of the reclining position on the trike. Could not read the plaque on the side as it was in the shade and too far off the road for my current parlous walking. Somebody must know so will persevere on this.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Another very hot day here with virtually no wind.



You can go off some people


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2020)

I finally get to remove the trampoline off my patio this weekend - time for it to be sold on, and I get my patio back !


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2020)

fossyant said:


> I finally get to remove the trampoline off my patio this weekend - time for it to be sold on, and I get my patio back !


I bet you are jumping for joy.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2020)

fossyant said:


> I finally get to remove the trampoline off my patio this weekend - time for it to be sold on, and I get my patio back !


So no more 'Pan Rings' on the lawn,


fossyant said:


> Look what I've done to my peachy lawn. We cooked outside last week on a hot plate, and I brought a pan of rice outside, and plonked it down on my lawn, whilst cooking the meat and veg.
> 
> Don't put hot pans on your lawn, it wrecks it. Doh !


 
You could say it was Aliens wot did it though.


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2020)

What one legged aliens.give over.we all know they have eight.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> So no more 'Pan Rings' on the lawn,
> 
> 
> You could say it was Aliens wot did it though.



Yeh, it will be great to get the patio back - I couldn't put a hot pan on a glass table !


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2020)

Having a break from working on my painting to have a  and a smackerel of something.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's one of those old style cast iron jobbies.



I remember the big cast iron bath in the shared bathroom when I was in a bedsit, it could take two people.  it had a boiler on the wall at one end with a coin in the slot meter underneath it, and if it could have talked it could have told a tale or two that would make you blush.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I remember the big cast iron bath in the shared bathroom when I was in a bedsit, it could take two people.  it had a boiler on the wall at one end with a coin in the slot meter underneath it, and if it could have talked it could have told a tale or two that would make you blush.



Ooooer... 

Mine is much more modest - I do live in a teeny tiny cottage after all. But it's the purrfect place to unwind at the end of the day. Usually supervised by a cat perched on the edge. Madam Poppy is the main bathroom supervisor here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2020)

Anyways, time to put the painting away. I'm in the middle of doing some fiddly bits (engine and cockpit mainly) and am beginning to lose concentration.


----------



## carlosfandangus (18 Jun 2020)

Morning/evening all, another dry and warm day today, light rain started at 4 it is so nice, went to Tesco and there was only 15 in the queue in front, it was really nice standing in the rain in just a T shirt (other clothes were worn as well)
Its strange being at work again, I appear to have added "gardener/grounds keeper" to my job description, I have spent all week strimming, hedge cutting, weed killing and more of the same tomorrow


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Poor craftsman, tools, blame.



Good job it wasn't me that found the problem then...


----------



## Kryton521 (18 Jun 2020)

My poor thumbs are red raw from the struggle to get the tire back on! Inflated it seems good. Front tire needs a compressor and a bigger shot of air than I can manage. Slacker than the Vicars wife's knickers and believe me, they were slack!
Slightly annoying really as I'm finding sealant sprayed over the front room into every corner and surface. Quite hard to clean up too........
Think I'll go to bed early.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> My poor thumbs are red raw from the struggle to get the tire back on! Inflated it seems good. Front tire needs a compressor and a bigger shot of air than I can manage. Slacker than the Vicars wife's knickers and believe me, they were slack!
> Slightly annoying really as I'm finding sealant sprayed over the front room into every corner and surface. Quite hard to clean up too........
> Think I'll go to bed early.


Would this work,


View: https://youtu.be/63RAFk1Ae84


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2020)

Sun's doing its usual showy bit at the end of the day. It wont set much further north than this.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Would this work,


SSon does that regularly when they are swapping 20+ tyres for a drift weekend, never tried it on a bike.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jun 2020)

With the exception of having the locking mechanism for the back door replaced this morning and finally getting a refund from Greater Anglia this evening, life's been so mundane round here that it makes rain discussions* interesting.

*Just for info it rained in the early hours of Thursday here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> What one legged aliens.give over.we all know they have eight.


Maybe it is a tiny crop circle.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Maybe it is a tiny crop circle.


Would that mean he'd need a few more nearby?


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2020)

Well, this Reynard is tireder than a tired thing. So she is heading off up the wooden hill to the Land of Nod.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, this Reynard is tireder than a tired thing. So she is heading off up the wooden hill to the* Land of Nod.*


Now is your journey really necessary?
All the way up to the East Riding.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2020)

Time for some smiles


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Jun 2020)

I have brought the milk in; two pints today.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2020)

Right back now with a quick report.
Very slight drizzle outside but not enough to dampen the roads , gentle breeze but feels ideal temperature .

First brew going down a treat 🍵


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2020)

Morning.
It rained all day yesterday. It doesn't look any different today . 
My daughter bought me fish and chips last night as a father's Day present . 
I haven't had real fish and chips since a week before lock down .


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jun 2020)

I haven’t been in my car for four weeks and only twice in the last 14 weeks.
I’ve finished my tea.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2020)

I pick up my car on Wednesday if anyone is interested.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I pick up my car on Wednesday if anyone is interested.


The Jag?


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I pick up my car on Wednesday if anyone is interested.


Strong man, once say an article where a mother lifted a US 4x4 off her son when it had slipped off the jack, she was something like 9st wet through the fire department couldn't understand how she had managed it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2020)

Now seems a timely moment to alert you to the fact that it's 7:51.

The washing up water in the bowl is too hot. It's just going to have to soak for a while.


----------



## Dec66 (19 Jun 2020)

I should be on my way to France with my bike now.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Now seems a timely moment to alert you to the fact that it's 7:51.


I beg to differ


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I beg to differ


You want to defer? What time would suit you?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2020)

I was in a bit of a tizz. I was rushing around trying to get a car ready for someone to come and look at it when I noticed our neighbour's recycling bin out ! . I had completely forgotten and so rushed to put them out . When I got back indoors I noticed that the lid for the recycling bin under the sink was missing ! . My wife asked if I had put it in the recycling bin by mistake . She went out to check and found out that it was in the bin .


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jun 2020)

Still dry and warm but overcast. Forecast is for thunderstorms this evening. All my tubs and the neighbouring gardens got watered yesterday evening as my neighbour has just got a new longer hose to play with so it is now bound to rain.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> The Jag?


Yes!
A pretty blue one . Caesium blue metallic.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2020)

I was killing some time by looking at a car brochure to see what extra things would have cost if it was new.

An electrically deplorable tow bar would have added £1,000 !


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> An electrically *deplorable* tow bar


Now that's conjured up a few images


----------



## Speicher (19 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I was killing some time by looking at a car brochure to see what extra things would have cost if it was new.
> 
> An electrically deplorable tow bar would have added £1,000 !



Was it easy to deploy?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Was it easy to deploy?


I don't know! I haven't read the instructions yet.
Whilst waiting for the salesman peep I saw a video of a Landrover one being deployed and it looked rather naughty !


----------



## Speicher (19 Jun 2020)

This is a little bit naughty! 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3rfaCfImwE


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jun 2020)

I like that I may have to buy a Chelsea tractor just to have one 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS1GhyoAjG8


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Would that mean he'd need a few more nearby?


They could be very, very tiny.


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hopped it then?



Yep, and I'd better put the boots on and check the lake again.


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2020)

fossyant said:


> Look what I've done to my peachy lawn. We cooked outside last week on a hot plate, and I brought a pan of rice outside, and plonked it down on my lawn, whilst cooking the meat and veg.
> 
> Don't put hot pans on your lawn, it wrecks it. Doh !
> 
> View attachment 530736



Dig a little hole & use it to practice your putting.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> Dig a little hole & use it to practice your putting.



My BIL would !


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2020)

My boots are still damp.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2020)

It's been raining on and off here all morning. And the girls have just had a full-on spat over the snoozing spot and fur throw on the window ledge next to my desk. They are currently staring daggers at each other.

I have taken some beef mince out of the freezer as I fancy burger and chips. That'll be for tomorrow though. There's the last of the curry for tonight, and I'll be making naan bread.

Anyways, time to knock off for lunch in a bit.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jun 2020)

I have had a cup of tea and two Bahlsen 'PICK UP!' milk chocolate biscuits.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Guilty Pleasure"







One of mine is old books on military history. These two volumes are from 1897, £2 each in a charity shop.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Guilty Pleasure"
> 
> View attachment 530957
> 
> ...


Mmm... must watch Sharpe and Hornblower again (admittedly, I may have watched every episode of each before... once or twice... well, maybe eight or nine times... no more than twelve times... then again...  )


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2020)

It's belting down with rain and one of my mulberry trees has split in two.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2020)

Time to put the paints and pencils away for today - my concentration has gone. I should have this one done if not tomorrow, then by Sunday. All that's left are the exhausts, the gearbox, the rear wing and the last few touches on the background.

I'm currently listening to Norwich v Southampton.

I've had a closer look at the damage to the mulberry. I'm hoping I can pull the branch free with the mower as it's still attached - but only just. If I can't do that, I'll have to remove that whole section of the tree as there's no way I'm shinning up a ladder.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jun 2020)

Stood outside waiting to see Elvis again


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Jun 2020)

Soaking my shitakes for a beef yakisoba


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jun 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Soaking my shitakes for a beef yakisoba


Dirty basted.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2020)

Off to make some naan bread to go with the last of the curry.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2020)

Beer o’clock


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Beer o’clock



Can you not just wait for @deptfordmarmoset for once. Is this some cruel game for you?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Can you not just wait for @deptfordmarmoset for once. Is this some cruel game for you?


Oh I don't know, he's done well for a Friday night. Me, I'm a regular drinker so I have to keep my consumption down just low enough to be able to continue being a regular drinker for longer.

Edit: I thought I'd sneak in this last shot of the sun taking a final peak at us. (The BT tower reads ''Alert Control.'' I know this because I magnificated it.)


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2020)

Time to drag this up from the lower reaches of the page to its rightful spot at the top.

Today's daily summary: Woke up, put the washing on, coffee, hung the washing out, swore as a passing heavy rain shower 5 minutes later. More coffee, bike ride for some shopping. Shower & coffee, got the washing in, tea (sausages & Jersey Royals), final coffee, catch up with Cyclechat, have first beer.

There are times when I feel my life needs a bit more excitement in it


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Time to drag this up from the lower reaches of the page to its rightful spot at the top.
> 
> Today's daily summary: Woke up, put the washing on, coffee, hung the washing out, swore as a passing heavy rain shower 5 minutes later. More coffee, bike ride for some shopping. Shower & coffee, got the washing in, tea (sausages & Jersey Royals), final coffee, catch up with Cyclechat, *have first beer.*
> 
> There are times when I feel my life needs a bit more excitement in it


Just the one?


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just the one?


So far...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just the one?


I've only ever managed one first beer.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2020)

My baking stone has split in two


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2020)

On the other hand, the naan bread was lush.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> My baking stone has split in two


How hard did you hit it?


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> How hard did you hit it?



Hey, my breads aren't *that* dense!!!


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hey, my breads aren't *that* dense!!!


I was thinking frustration rather than anything else.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2020)

Morning time for some smiles


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jun 2020)

Sat catching up, drinking coffee, eating cereals deciding which direction to go in


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2020)

Morning! It must have been quite chilly last night. It's still just a bit too cool for the comfort of my toes but not cold enough to have to get up and put socks on.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jun 2020)

Morning! I’ve had my breakfast. I’m going for a run in a minute.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2020)

First tea quaffed. Fresh strawberries and plain yoghurt for breakfast, soon.. 👍🏼


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning time for some smiles



Back now 25 smiles 
Cuppa going down well 
Picked first lot of blueberries 😁
Time for browsing now


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Jun 2020)

Hmm... I was going out for a long Fen ride towards Ely today, but the weather forecast is looking a bit dodgy.

I’m turning into a real pussy when it comes to riding in a huge thunderstorm in the middle of nowhere.

And then the banjos start up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2020)

I appear to have mislaid my big kitchen scissors. I've searched high and low so presumably they're somewhere in between.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2020)

I've found my big scissors. They were in between as I presumed, between 2 plates waiting for a wash.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've found my big scissors. They were in between as I presumed, between 2 plates waiting for a wash.


Top mundaneness.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh I don't know, he's done well for a Friday night. Me, I'm a regular drinker so I have to keep my consumption down just low enough to be able to continue being a regular drinker for longer.
> 
> Edit: I thought I'd sneak in this last shot of the sun taking a final peak at us. (The BT tower reads ''Alert Control.'' I know this because I magnificated it.)
> View attachment 531101


Thats a great pic!


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jun 2020)

Morning all. Coffee number 1 of the day just finished, time for some breakfast. Biggest decision of the weekend will be whether to do the ironing this morning or tomorrow morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Thats a great pic!


We've had an amazing series of sunsets this year. And, because of covid, I've simply been indoors during the evening far more than usual.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jun 2020)

Just back from a 10k run. I have tea and three Choco Leibniz biscuits now. ‘cos I’m worth it.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I appear to have mislaid my big kitchen scissors. I've searched high and low so presumably they're somewhere in between.



I have lost my garden scissors. They may be in the compost heap.
Also lost my leucanthemum superbum, but they may reappear.

I have also lost about six pounds, but do not need to find them again.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2020)

Morning ! Just !


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jun 2020)

Back, 30 quite greuling MTB miles virtually all on road unusual for me, got overtaken multiple times by those cheaters on their new fangled lightweight road bikes with skinny bald tyres, they should be ashamed of themselves. Present delivering this afternoon


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have lost my garden scissors. They may be in the compost heap.
> Also lost my leucanthemum superbum, but they may reappear.
> 
> I have also lost about six pounds, but do not need to find them again.


It's a long time since my super bum has been seen.


----------



## postman (20 Jun 2020)

Wow I feel bettwr.Got rid of the sluggish feeling.just spent two hours in the garden.One hour in ours and one hour in the neighbours.didn't do anything.just stood there.no I did some easy light weeding.rain and shot of sun has made the weeds pop up.feeling rather smug.


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I appear to have mislaid my big kitchen scissors. I've searched high and low so presumably they're somewhere in between.





Speicher said:


> I have lost my garden scissors. They may be in the compost heap.
> Also lost my leucanthemum superbum, but they may reappear.
> 
> I have also lost about six pounds, but do not need to find them again.



It would appear that CC is getting me and deptfordmarmoset mixed up again, Speicher quoted your post and I got an Alert that I've been mentioned in the Mundane news thread.


----------



## mybike (20 Jun 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Mmm... must watch Sharpe and Hornblower again (admittedly, I may have watched every episode of each before... once or twice... well, maybe eight or nine times... no more than twelve times... then again...  )



I especially liked Hornblower. Thankfully they didn't try to produce more, that way disaster lies.


----------



## mybike (20 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh I don't know, he's done well for a Friday night. Me, I'm a regular drinker so I have to keep my consumption down just low enough to be able to continue being a regular drinker for longer.
> 
> Edit: I thought I'd sneak in this last shot of the sun taking a final peak at us. (The BT tower reads ''Alert Control.'' I know this because I magnificated it.)
> View attachment 531101



Not many horns left on the tower.







Indeed it does.


----------



## mybike (20 Jun 2020)

Pump & hose cleaned & put away. I just hope we don't have any more deluges.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2020)

Back in Stuttgart scheming to get the Xtracycle to Freiburg: I miss that bike.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jun 2020)

Had tear and share bread, platter of thin meats, hot chicken, mozerella balls, olives, tomato’s. Rather nice lunch.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2020)

Sitting with Maximilian at the vet. Waiting on tests


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2020)

General puttering about this morning. Food prepped for this evening. Burger and chips, so beef mince mixed with onion, pepper, salt, parsley, garlic, mustard, breadcrumbs and a splash of worcestershire sauce, and potatoes cut and soaking in salted water. Just need to sort out something salad-y.

Had a bleu d'auvergne and tomato chutney sandwich, half an avocado, a pear, some cherries and two  for lunch.

I am now listening to Brighton v Arsenal. Still 0 - 0 at half time, but Bernd Leno has picked up a pretty bad injury. Never rains but it pours for us...


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2020)

The theme in today's photography challenge is "Sports"


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2020)

And to add to the list of mundaners' misplacements...

I can't find my tweezers.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Hmm... I was going out for a long Fen ride towards Ely today, but the weather forecast is looking a bit dodgy.
> 
> I’m turning into a real pussy when it comes to riding in a huge thunderstorm in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> And then the banjos start up.



And it's sod's law that it's dry around here, and has been all day.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> And it's sod's law that it's dry around here, and has been all day.


I decided to man up and do the ride anyway. Needless to say it stayed dry. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/3643966372

Went past the end of your road. Kudos to you for cycling around there. The road surfaces west of you are biblically bad. 

I found Ely cathedral a little disappointing - although some of the surrounding buildings were lovely.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2020)

Oh c**k

Another "not our finest moment" game...


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I decided to man up and do the ride anyway. Needless to say it stayed dry.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3643966372
> 
> ...



I don't "do" strava, so can't see your route...  So exactly where did you go?

But yeah, tell me about the road surfaces. S'not surprising I came a cropper a while back.  And it's also why I'm looking for a hardtail MTB as an N+1


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Jun 2020)

I’ve cocked up and not put any Ghost Ship in the beer fridge to chill.

Am having to slum it with San Miguel as my post-ride recovery drink.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I don't "do" strava, so can't see your route...  So exactly where did you go?
> 
> But yeah, tell me about the road surfaces. S'not surprising I came a cropper a while back.  And it's also why I'm looking for a hardtail MTB as an N+1



I came past the end of Third Drove At one point. Didn't see any Lumberjacks up in the trees though. 

I got stared at by a few guys in a pickup further up First Drove. I don’t think they’ve seen a ‘Fat Lad at the Back’ cycling top before.

In fact, I’m not sure they’ve seen anyone outside of their immediate family before. 

View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/51103938


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> The theme in today's photography challenge is "Sports"
> 
> View attachment 531228



On the middle and left examples I'm not sure which end is the dangerous one...


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I came past the end of Third Drove At one point. Didn't see any Lumberjacks up in the trees though.
> 
> I got stared at by a few guys in a pickup further up First Drove. I don’t think they’ve seen a ‘Fat Lad at the Back’ cycling top before.
> 
> ...



Ah, you mean Main Drove, surely? There isn't a First Drove, not anymore. There's Black Bank, then Second Drove. You turned right, crossed over the railway, then it's Third, Fourth, Seventh and Head Fen before you get to Pymoor Sidings.

The road between Fourth Drove and Pymoor Sidings is really rather crap. I avoid it.

You'd have been better off going either a) through Downham, down Mill Hill and past Adventurer's Drove, or, b) if coming out this way, cycling via Dunkirk and O Furlong i.e. not going over the railway crossing and carrying on straight, over the drain, keeping the railway line to your right.

I did see a cyclist whizz past while I was in the kitchen cutting chips for supper. I wonder if that was you? 

P.S. Ely Cathedral is better from the inside. It's got the most stunning painted ceiling, and then the beautiful octagon. Outside, well, it's mostly Norman, so not as elegant as some. But it does predate some other cathedrals by a good 100 years or so...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, you mean Main Drove, surely? There isn't a First Drove, not anymore. There's Black Bank, then Second Drove. You turned right, crossed over the railway, then it's Third, Fourth, Seventh and Head Fen before you get to Pymoor Sidings.
> 
> The road between Fourth Drove and Pymoor Sidings is really rather crap. I avoid it.
> 
> ...


Yes. I did mean Main Drove. Although nothing ‘Main’ about it as far as road surface is concerned. 

Good Cathedral knowledge - for an engineer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2020)

I have begun tentatively experimenting with saddle height on my tourer.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yes. I did mean Main Drove. Although nothing ‘Main’ about it as far as road surface is concerned.
> 
> Good Cathedral knowledge - for an engineer.



Where do you think I get my regular supply of free potatoes from?


----------



## fossyant (20 Jun 2020)

Bike ride done, 2 cars washed, 1 trampoline dismantled, 1 patio back in use, shopping done and now sat outside on my patio, eating chicken and chickpea curry.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Jun 2020)

fossyant said:


> Bike ride done, 2 cars washed, 1 trampoline dismantled, 1 patio back in use, shopping done and now sat outside on my patio, eating chicken and chickpea curry.


It’s making me tired just reading what you’ve been doing today.

Take Sunday off.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jun 2020)

Stopped by the local cheese place this morning and got some bacon. The main business is a dairy farm but all the milk is used for cheese and they have pigs as a sideline.
So fried bacon for lunch with none of that horrible white gunk you get in the supermarket stuff. Costs a bit more but supports local jobs and certainly tastes much better. Trouble is you have to keep an eye out for when the cold shelf is restocked and get there PDQ or it is all gone.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2020)

I have finished my painting of a Lotus 49B.

Time to feed the cats, and then time to feed me.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> It’s making me tired just reading what you’ve been doing today.
> 
> Take Sunday off.



Oh and 1 dirty MTB washed, missed that out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> The theme in today's photography challenge is "Sports"
> 
> View attachment 531228


Foiled again!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I don't "do" strava, so can't see your route...  So exactly where did you go?
> 
> But yeah, tell me about the road surfaces. S'not surprising I came a cropper a while back.  And it's also why I'm looking for a hardtail MTB as an N+1


----------



## dave r (20 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Stopped by the local cheese place this morning and got some bacon. The main business is a dairy farm but all the milk is used for cheese and they have pigs as a sideline.
> So fried bacon for lunch with none of that horrible white gunk you get in the supermarket stuff. Costs a bit more but supports local jobs and certainly tastes much better. Trouble is you have to keep an eye out for when the cold shelf is restocked and get there PDQ or it is all gone.



I had some supermarket bacon a few weeks ago, it was sliced so thin I could almost see through it, not a patch on our butchers bacon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Yes. I did mean Main Drove. Although nothing ‘Main’ about it as far as road surface is concerned.
> 
> Good Cathedral knowledge - for an engineer.


Ely is very pretty, to my eye. I have family connections to St John on the Wall, down in Bristol, though, and Exeter. But I still think Ely is very elegant. I find the rood screen impressive, and the nave, octagon, and lantern are really spectacular.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2020)

BTW, Maximilian probably will survive his illness, so the vets say at this point. They conferred among themselves, and are referring the case to the University. With surgery, he will probably be okay.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2020)

The 66 plate truck I've been driving today now has 770,933 km (481,833 miles) on the odometer..


----------



## fossyant (20 Jun 2020)

Still sitting out on the patio - it might be chilly, but maxing the use. Vino too. Looking at desk solutions for daughter's room with Mrs F via the internet on the laptop.

A bunch of about 6 girls are getting piddled on the field near our house, but so long as a few hundred ravers don't arrive, it's fine. They are loud and young, but sound like they are having fun - they need some down time. Can't hear the music much at all - small speakers.


----------



## Hover Fly (20 Jun 2020)

Summer solstice at 22:43. Cloudy here and I,m locked in the spare bedroom anyway.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2020)

That burger and chips hit the spot. 

Who needs McDonalds when you can have a McReynard


----------



## Hover Fly (20 Jun 2020)

You have burgers made from fox meat?


----------



## Hover Fly (20 Jun 2020)

One. Of the two young women who has just passed my house has, apparently, a boyfriend with “fingers like Richmond sausages”.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 531278



At least there ain't no potholes that you can disappear in to, or cracks in the road as wide as your arm... That's a pretty decent road if you ask me.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> On the middle and left examples I'm not sure which end is the dangerous one...



Ah, those are the pistol grips on my foil and epee. The astute observer can figure out that I'm left handed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> At least there ain't no potholes that you can disappear in to, or cracks in the road as wide as your arm... That's a pretty decent road if you ask me.


It goes to a gas well. It's fairly bumpy gravel farther up. Most of my roads are oil and gravel in rural areas, asphalt and concrete in urban areas. A few dirt roads here and again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2020)

I went for a ride after I was missed by a thunderstorm, which passed off to my east. After I returned home, a thunderstorm did not miss. Still pouring down, now.


----------



## Moon bunny (20 Jun 2020)

I have made supper. Black pudding and tomato sandwich. Now I have to slide hover fly’s under the door to him.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> <snip>
> I am now listening to Brighton v Arsenal. Still 0 - 0 at half time, but Bernd Leno has picked up a pretty bad injury. Never rains but it pours for us...



I hope you didn't listen up to the final whistle



Reynard said:


> Oh c**k
> 
> Another "not our finest moment" game...



Oh dear - you did


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2020)

Yeah, well, hey ho @Jenkins c'est la vie...


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> Summer solstice at 22:43. Cloudy here and *I,m locked in the spare bedroom anyway.*


What you done?


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2020)

Moon bunny said:


> I have made supper. Black pudding and tomato sandwich. Now I have to slide hover fly’s under the door to him.


Have you fitted a Judas gate on the door, or did you use very thin bread?


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jun 2020)

Morning. I have tea, someone has turned the tap on outside.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2020)

Happy father's Day to all the other father's out there . 

We have blinding sun and people are cooking eggs on the pavement


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jun 2020)

Morning all. I have coffee & grey skies.


----------



## mybike (21 Jun 2020)

Blue skies at the moment, but the Sun has just disappeared.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2020)

Morning.
I'm feeling very tired today. I think I have been doing too much recently. Thoroughly cleaning 2 cars and then the added excitement of road testing and buying a newer car. It has been a busy few weeks, just remembered that I also sold a couple of bikes as well .
I think I will take things easy today, especially as my friends want to go for a ride on Tuesday.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> buying a newer car.


I hate doing this, even though I seem to do it on a regular basis


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jun 2020)

The ironing has now been done so I have shirts for work tomorrow. One of the neighbours has a skip in their garden for a garden clearance and while doing the ironing, I watched another neighbour from further round help themselves to some of the scrap wood and badly damaged fence panels.

I need a second cuppa.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2020)

I can see sunshine over in SW London. Unfortunately I'm in SE London. Sainsburys Gold Label tea is ok but nowhere near a good tea. Anyhoots, I'm onto coffee now. I've made it a little stronger than usual.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (21 Jun 2020)

This is more like it... lots of rain overnight followed by a nice, sunny day.

Had a bit of a lay in this morning after a longish ride yesterday. Now sipping my first (of 3) cups of Lavazza Rossa while reading the bollox spouted on CC since my last visit.


----------



## postman (21 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have finished my painting of a Lotus 49B.




Oh my this reminds me of my first day as an apprentice decorator.The boss left me on my own,we painting the outside of a large private house. He told me to paint the porch outside the front door.Well at the front i could not find the porch so i painted the Rolls Royce instead.I was back on the dole next morning.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I hate doing this, even though I seem to do it on a regular basis


We don't do it that often. The last new one we bought is an 11 plate Kia . The one prior to that was a 19 year old Vauxhall.
I'm looking forward to the newer car .


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2020)

Made hummus this morning, and made a new board for painting from a piece of scrap plywood, as the one I use is rather small. Put a chamfer on the corners and smoothed down all the edges with a succession of files, then sanded the whole thing. Still managed to get a splinter in one of my fingers.

Am about to knock off for lunch.

It's grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard, and everything outside is sopping wet. Must've chucked it down during the night.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Fruit & Veg"


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jun 2020)

I went to the Wal*Mart yesterday, first time I have been since the :
a) riot
b) looting
c) fire
d) all of the above
They are moving all the departments about, changing the store so it can be even more inconvenient. There are no bicycle sales racks in evidence at this point in time. Nor bicycles. Some accessories, but no bicycles. May be time to start making our own bicycles in this country again. Not just specialty bicycles, but mass-market bicycles from the ground up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Fruit & Veg"
> 
> 
> View attachment 531423


Where are the vegetables?


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Where are the vegetables?



It's a play on the slang term for the image that arrangement conjures up. I thought you would have heard that one as its very British.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Where are the vegetables?


In Parliament !


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jun 2020)

Sat here in the undercover, one minute sweating as the sun beats down, next cold as the rain comes down that hard, next comes the gale then back to baking sun, the world's gone mad I tell you mad.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Sat here in the undercover, one minute sweating as the sun beats down, next cold as the rain comes down that hard, next comes the gale then back to baking sun, the world's gone mad I tell you mad.



We need a change of government. No one voted for that.


----------



## carlosfandangus (21 Jun 2020)

Rain all morning, now its blistering hot and sunny, washing I did this morning on the line, bedding was over the banister drying, that is now out too.
Just back from Tesco, back to normal..... chaos, no queuing to get in, no lane direction.... free for all, all social distance requirements were lifted on Friday, Pubs opened on Thursday night too


----------



## Hover Fly (21 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> What you done?


Out now, bunny was taking no chances after I rescued neighbours’ pets after they were left locked in alone.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jun 2020)

I am making a pork shoulder (or butt) in the crock pot. Ancestral recipe for the dry rub in place. I am making pork pita bread sandwiches. I can then be the hero of my own gyro.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2020)

It's very windy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> It's a play on the slang term for the image that arrangement conjures up. I thought you would have heard that one as its very British.


I must have missed that one.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2020)

My daughter just brought round a Tamiya 1/12 scale Honda F1 kit as my Father's Day present . She had already bought me fish and chips earlier in the week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2020)

I'm cooking Pasta for lunch for the next two days. I know this isn't healthy but I'm too tired after this to do anything else...


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jun 2020)

I have just been offered a silly sum of money for a bike I have for sale - £100 more than I was expecting & only £10 less than I paid for it 2 1/2 years ago 

For that price I may offer to deliver if the person is serious.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2020)

Spaghetti with spinach, pesto and lashings of parmiggiano for supper. Just the ticket.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm cooking Pasta for lunch for the next two days. I know this isn't healthy but I'm too tired after this to do anything else...


It should be just about cooked by then .


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2020)

I have a  and a slice of chocolate & orange cake.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2020)

Time for bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jun 2020)

Morning all. After yesterday's rain, today looks to be a beautiful day with blue skies and bright sunshine. Yesterday's cancelled ride may become reality today


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2020)

Morning all early 12 smiles done 
Work station all set up 
Tea drunk
Cat fed 
Just breakfast to be had


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2020)

Morning .
Nice and sunny here .
I was all excited by receiving by that kit from my daughter yesterday. My wife wasn't ! 
Got to sort out some car insurance .


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jun 2020)

Monday motivation = 0


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Monday motivation = 0




Au contraire young @ pheaton ,I have the day off


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jun 2020)

Fisheries protection boat passed going south yesterday evening.Everything including the weather was a bit grey and I could not see the bow tho' it could have been customs. The last one they had was a joke. Underpowered with a small engine that made so much noise it could be heard for miles. Any fishing boats with gear in the wrong place had lots of warning.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jun 2020)

The commute across the garden was met by a traffic jam. I'd got my hands full with a monitor, laptop and a brew, and I'd left a garden chair in my way, so had to double back and walk round the cars to get to the shedoffice. Added an extra 10m to the journey. Blooming terrible. 

On a serious note, a friend is back at work in Manchester, and apparently the traffic is bad again ! An hour to do 10 miles.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jun 2020)

I notice on Twitter that Go Outdoors is in administration. I was just considering ordering a tent online but not now. The nearest store is about 100 miles away from me and under current ferry timetables would take 2 days for a return trip so no chance of visiting in search of a bargain to take away.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I notice on Twitter that Go Outdoors is in administration. I was just considering ordering a tent online but not now. The nearest store is about 100 miles away from me and under current ferry timetables would take 2 days for a return trip so no chance of visiting in search of a bargain to take away.



It was being discussed on singletrack yesterday - doesn't sound good.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jun 2020)

One of our major systems has been down since 18:30 yesterday & despite a supposed full shift by colleagues neither of them had noticed.


----------



## postman (22 Jun 2020)

Yesterday our daughter mad a Mississippi Mud pie,just for FD It is scrummy but along with the large bar of chocolate i also had yesterday.Postman is sat in his cycling gear,because he is going out for a little ride.I would like to go to Otley,but checking my journal i have not done a proper ride 42 since August 21st.I know shameful,but things got in the way,and i lost my mojo.So today a very slow but enjoyable ride is coming.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> So today a very slow but *enjoyable* ride is coming.


That is the main thing


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jun 2020)

fossyant said:


> It was being discussed on singletrack yesterday - doesn't sound good.


It will be a moneymaking opportunity for somebody apart from the staff but I don't pretend to know how it all works.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> It will be a moneymaking opportunity for somebody apart from the staff but I don't pretend to know how it all works.


Paging Mike Ashley, paging Mike Ashley


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jun 2020)

This is going to be a long day. Three hours & two coffees into the shift and still nothing to do apart from delete pointless emails and send time sheets to goodness knows where. No vessels in port and nothing due until the early hours of Tuesday either!

The only good part to the day so far was the ride in to work - just under 14 miles in the sunshine & light winds.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jun 2020)

Nipping out for an early lunch ride. Got a 2 hour Skype scheduled for 2pm, so going out for an hour on the bike a bit earlier. Slightly cool out, but that's perfect for a ride.

Getting a steady flow of strawberries and raspberries from the garden now - although the raspberries are a bit bitter, so my wife is planning on turning them into jam. We have loads of peas growing, but might not make it into a meal - they are too nice raw.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2020)

I'm having a very slow start to the day. I'll wish you all good day as it feels a bit late for good morning.

I've got a ''Dad you are awesome'' balloon in front of me. Yesterday, my granddaughters showed me their ''Stop, don't touch me there'' dance routine. I think it's a tiktok thing. Whatever it is, it seems to be aimed at reducing the R number.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yesterday, my granddaughters showed me their ''Stop, don't touch me there'' dance routine. I think it's a tiktok thing. Whatever it is, it seems to be aimed at reducing the R number.


Whoosh, what?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Whoosh, what?


I doubt you really want to know but just in case.... Apologies to all.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jun 2020)

I despair sometimes, I must have now edged past being a grumpy old barstool & into a new dimension.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2020)

One Call Insurance! Pah! 
We have made 4 calls and still haven't got anywhere !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2020)

Number 42 in the queue. I think the previous 2 people died waiting !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Number 42 in the queue. I think the previous 2 people died waiting !


Have you considered life insurance....?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2020)

I have some good weather today, but it's sort of the dry season here in the summer. Most of the rain comes from thunderstorms, when and if it comes. But I had a good storm the other day, and may have more today. Then dry for most of the rest of the week. Just getting ready for the Sahara dust plume.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I despair sometimes, I must have now edged past being a grumpy old barstool & into a new dimension.



I felt really old a few days ago. Someone was complaining at great length and detail about their phone bill, and download charges.
The last time I had that much trouble with my phone bill was when the gravity buttons on the phone were faulty and the calls were not ended by putting the receiver down. There are lots of peeps who would not have a clue what I was talking about.

I have mobile (handy) phone, but only for my own emergencies, and it is pay as you go.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2020)

Ring back between 2 to 3 for the quietest times.
It's £15 cheaper if you do it through the porthole !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2020)

So if the 40 ahead of us in the queue all ring back between 2 to 3 will it become busy ?


----------



## Speicher (22 Jun 2020)

Today I have been to the airport to pick up two new residents for Hundred Acre Wood.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> The last time I had that much trouble with my phone bill was when the gravity buttons on the phone were faulty and the calls were not ended by putting the receiver down.


Or when you could tap them multiple times & wake the operator up


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (22 Jun 2020)

Our window cleaner won't be coming back.
SWMBO isn't very pleased. We've had him for 20 years and pay peanuts. 
Got to find a new guy who will wreck the domestic budget.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jun 2020)

Just had a shower and used the fluffiest towel ever. Isn't it great when the old bathroom towels get retired for other duties, and you use the new fluffy towels for the first time. I could have wrapped the towel round me and wandered around all day in it.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> Yesterday our daughter mad a Mississippi Mud pie,just for FD It is scrummy but along with the large bar of chocolate i also had yesterday.Postman is sat in his cycling gear,because he is going out for a little ride.I would like to go to Otley,but checking my journal i have not done a proper ride 42 since August 21st.I know shameful,but things got in the way,and i lost my mojo.So today a very slow but enjoyable ride is coming.


Are you actually two people?

I only ask because you started your post in first-person, then for your second sentence you changed to the third-person, and then back to first-person for the remainder of your post.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Ring back between 2 to 3 for the quietest times.
> It's £15 cheaper if you do it through the porthole !


Why don’t you use an aggregator site like Compare The Market or Money Supermarket?

Car insurance can generally be done online without the need to speak to anyone nowadays.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Our window cleaner won't be coming back.
> SWMBO isn't very pleased. We've had him for 20 years and pay peanuts.
> Got to find a new guy who will wreck the domestic budget.


Are peanuts legal tender up there? Are they being used to destabilise the pound?


----------



## alicat (22 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yesterday, my granddaughters showed me their ''Stop, don't touch me there'' dance routine. I think it's a tiktok thing. Whatever it is, it seems to be aimed at reducing the R number.



It looked to me about enabling kids to say 'no' to sexual abuse.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Or when you could tap them multiple times & wake the operator up



I used to have a telephone number that was only three digits.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2020)

Only about 25 cars in front of me at the tip.... Sorry, recycling centre.. this morning 👍🏼


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2020)

alicat said:


> It looked to me about enabling kids to say 'no' to sexual abuse.


Yes, I think so too but I've no idea how long its been around. I think it's pretty recent so there's probably also a social distancing element to it.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jun 2020)

alicat said:


> It looked to me about enabling kids to say 'no' to sexual abuse.


I have to say that was my first thought


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Why don’t you use an aggregator site like Compare The Market or Money Supermarket?
> 
> Car insurance can generally be done online without the need to speak to anyone nowadays.


Not for me it can't. I am always instructed to phone them so that they can refuse in person as I am too old even tho' I have a clean record and no medical issues.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2020)

Did some general puttering around this morning. Plus a bit of lumberjacking. One of the conifers in my hedge split in two and sort of half collapsed thanks to the recent heavy rain, so I had to get the chainsaw out to cut it down. 

Most of it will go in the green wheelie bin, but there is a good bit of firewood to be had as well. So this afternoon I'll be tackling it with the loppers to remove the bits I don't want so that I can get to the bits that I do.

Right now, lunch is on the agenda. There's the last of that bleu d'auvergne, some ham and the tub of hummus that I made yesterday. And some homemade pitta bread.


----------



## pawl (22 Jun 2020)

Watered the lawn fertiliser in

Fed the hanging baskets 

Pruned two shrubs. 

Watered containers containing foliage plants.

How mundane can you get


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Petals"


----------



## fossyant (22 Jun 2020)

Ride done. Quieter out there than recently, but the cool wind might be a reason. Managed to 'clear' a nemesis climb off the canal near me - it's about 3 cobbles wide, slippy and tricky with a wide handlebars due to a fence ! If you try and spin up it, you tend to end up hitting the fence. Managed to clear it using a bigger gear, and despite bouncing off the fence twice, I cleared it. Phew. Well chuffed.

Right off to a boring skype.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2020)

Sorted !
In a quarter of the time it took not to get anywhere with my wife's insurance we managed to contact a human person and changed my insurance for the newer car and take out insurance for my wife to drive my old car. 
The price increase for my newer car over my old car's insurance will only be £2.00 per month .


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (22 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Are peanuts legal tender up there? Are they being used to destabilise the pound?


Up there? How far north do you think I am. You are Oop North(ish). Mind you, to a suvern softie Watford is the edge of civilisation


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2020)

Our Xmas cactus has keeled over and died, I'm not sure why, it had been struggling for a while, though I may have over watered it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Up there? How far north do you think I am. You are Oop North(ish). Mind you, to a suvern softie Watford is the edge of civilisation


Well with having Jedburgh your username I added 2 & 2 together but clearly forgot to take off my socks


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2020)

I've been out on my bike this morning, I've been over to Wellesbourne and back and ridden 53 miles. When I got back my Good lady said to me, "our friend across the road has some banana's for us can you pick them up when you take over her paper and I'll have a banana sandwich when you get back". So when I got back I made her a banana sandwich and got her a cuppa and a piece of cake to go with her dinnertime sandwich.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (22 Jun 2020)

My user name is Darius Jedburgh, not Darius from Jedburgh. 
Ever seen Edge of Darkness? If not track it down. 
Bob Peck, Joe Don Baker, Zoe Wannamaker and the lovely Joanne Whalley


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Our Xmas cactus has keeled over and died, I'm not sure why, it had been struggling for a while, though I may have over watered it a few weeks ago.



That's mundane.

All of mine keeled over after Poppy piddled in the pots. 

She's too big for that sort of thing now, but she was a plant pot piddler as a kitten, and ergo, I don't keep much in the way of pot plants. Just in case, you know...


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's mundane.
> 
> All of mine keeled over after Poppy piddled in the pots.
> 
> She's too big for that sort of thing now, but she was a plant pot piddler as a kitten, and ergo, I don't keep much in the way of pot plants. Just in case, you know...



I'm normally very good with pot plants, but I suspect I may have over watered this one and hastened its demise.


----------



## tyred (22 Jun 2020)

There appears to be some precipitation outside.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2020)

Anyway, I have to go and introduce a felled conifer to some telescopic loppers.


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> I used to have a telephone number that was only three digits.



So did we when I was at primary school. 
Woden Mill 411 was it.


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Fruit & Veg"
> 
> 
> View attachment 531423



I can see only fruit & the banana is ready for the compost bin.


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Our window cleaner won't be coming back.
> SWMBO isn't very pleased. We've had him for 20 years and pay peanuts.
> Got to find a new guy who will wreck the domestic budget.



We were quire shocked to only pay £10 when we moved. In that other place you needed a mortgage.



Speicher said:


> I used to have a telephone number that was only three digits.



Still remember my childhood home number, pre STD & 4 digits, plus exchange name of course.



Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Up there? How far north do you think I am. You are Oop North(ish). Mind you, to a suvern softie Watford is the edge of civilisation



Nothing civilised about Watford!


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyway, I have to go and introduce a felled conifer to some telescopic loppers.



Introduced some lopped blackthorn to the shredder. That stuff can go round corners!


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2020)

Right, conifer reduced to manageable chunks. Ordinarily I would take it to the tip, but as I can't be doing with waiting in a queue, it can wait until the green wheelie bin is emptied next week.

It's blue wheelie bin this week, but not bothering putting it or my black bag out, as there's not enough in either to make it worthwhile.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2020)

I just took my bike to the metal zoo.


----------



## postman (22 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Are you actually two people?
> 
> I only ask because you started your post in first-person, then for your second sentence you changed to the third-person, and then back to first-person for the remainder of your post.



I know I missed a lot of schooling .


----------



## postman (22 Jun 2020)

Not going to miss out on another ride this week,despite the broken spoke.I am going to use the mountain bike.I have got my mojo back.I feel wonderful.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2020)

Well, I figured I'd better share the Lotus 49B painting that I finished. I hope it meets the approval of my fellow Mundaners...






10 x 7 inch mixed media (ink, watercolour, coloured pencil) on Langton's hot pressed paper. FYI I have used a bit of artistic licence in this, as I've put Graham Hill behind the wheel, even if I did take the photo I worked from at the 2003 Goodwood Festival of Speed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, I figured I'd better share the Lotus 49B painting that I finished. I hope it meets the approval of my fellow Mundaners...
> 
> View attachment 531718
> 
> ...



Beautiful work @Reynard.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2020)

I've just noticed that when I leave my front door open I can sit at the dining room table and take a picture:


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful work @Reynard.



Thanks @Andy in Germany 

I'm having fun with that big tin of coloured pencils.


----------



## Hover Fly (22 Jun 2020)

Booked a haircut for 4th July. Before lockdown £8, now £12.50.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jun 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> Booked a haircut for 4th July. Before lockdown £8, now £12.50.


Mask compulsory?


----------



## Hover Fly (22 Jun 2020)

Mask, wash hair before, clean clothes, apron provided, chit signed by two doctors and an archbishop to say I really need a haircut.


----------



## tyred (22 Jun 2020)

Running a few errands earlier and the wannabe Hitler who works in the post office gave me a telling off because water was dripping from my umbrella on to the floor. 

Pardon me for having the audacity to go out and about on a wet day. I'll wait for perfect weather conditions before going to the post office in future.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> Running a few errands earlier and the wannabe Hitler who works in the post office gave me a telling off because water was dripping from my umbrella on to the floor.
> 
> Pardon me for having the audacity to go out and about on a wet day. I'll wait for perfect weather conditions before going to the post office in future.


Wrong thread. This is the rant thread.


----------



## pawl (22 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> Running a few errands earlier and the wannabe Hitler who works in the post office gave me a telling off because water was dripping from my umbrella on to the floor.
> 
> Pardon me for having the audacity to go out and about on a wet day. I'll wait for perfect weather conditions before going to the post office in future.




That happened to me in outdoor shop that I had gone into to buy some waterproof gloves.It had been pouring with rain all day .Was wearing full waterproofs .Was told in no uncertain terms not to brush against the garments. Bit ironic I was in the isle full of waterproof garments.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2020)

Oh dear. I planned fish and chips this weekend because I'll not be going to visit family in Stuttgart this week and bought some frozen fish for same, nearly overfilling the panniers again. Got home to find the freezer box is full, mostly of frozen fish.

Really, really, really should check what is in the freezer before going shopping...


----------



## Ripple (22 Jun 2020)

Just have received a text message saying that my phone provider failed to authorise my last payment. I was asked to update my payment details on the website updateh3g-onlinebill.com   
Looks like scammers ran out of imagination.


----------



## Dec66 (22 Jun 2020)

I baked some bread this morning, having prepared my dough yesterday.




Not bad for something I tried for the first time in my life. A bit doughy but that was down to putting too much water in the mix, and it consequently being too sticky to knead properly. It could also have done with a smidge more salt. But, overall, encouraging.

Then this evening I went a stroll.




I think I've earned this. Cheers.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2020)

Dec66 said:


> I baked some bread this morning, having prepared my dough yesterday.
> View attachment 531792
> 
> 
> ...



2% salt per weight of flour
60 % water per weight of flour
Yeast - according to how much time you do or don't have.



That's a good starting point. If your bread was doughy, either it didn't have long enough in the oven or it was overproved.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2020)

In moderately less mundane news, I hung around after work today and made a ramp for the step outside my apartment so I don't have to keep lifting the loaded bike up it.

Now I'm trying to work out how to get said ramp from the workshop to the apartment where it can actually be useful, using my bike.

The ramp is is about 1 metre (3'3 5/8") long, and now I'm officially German I obviously had to over engineer the thing. It probably weighs four kilos (or several bags of sugar). 

I really need to get my backside into gear and bring my longtail cargo bike to Freiburg...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> In moderately less mundane news, I hung around after work today and made a ramp for the step outside my apartment so I don't have to keep lifting the loaded bike up it.
> 
> Now I'm trying to work out how to get said ramp from the workshop to the apartment where it can actually be useful, using my bike.
> 
> ...


Add wheels on one end and a tow rope on the other?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2020)

Dec66 said:


> I baked some bread this morning, having prepared my dough yesterday.
> View attachment 531792
> 
> 
> ...


I had an All Together last week but I can't for the life of me remember which brewery it came out of, there are simply too many of them.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Are you actually two people?
> 
> I only ask because you started your post in first-person, then for your second sentence you changed to the third-person, and then back to first-person for the remainder of your post.


Wouldn't that make him three people?


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's mundane.
> 
> All of mine keeled over after Poppy piddled in the pots.
> 
> She's too big for that sort of thing now, but she was a plant pot piddler as a kitten, and ergo,* I don't keep much in the way of pot plants.* Just in case, you know...


You have pot plants!!


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> In moderately less mundane news, I hung around after work today and made a ramp for the step outside my apartment so I don't have to keep lifting the loaded bike up it.
> 
> Now I'm trying to work out how to get said ramp from the workshop to the apartment where it can actually be useful, using my bike.
> 
> ...


A length of rope and make a harness, that you then fasten to yourself, and ride home with it on your back.

Easy really.


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2020)

Black bin is out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You have pot plants!!


I may have three, according to the law. I have none, just don't need the stuff.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I may have three, according to the law. I have none, just don't need the stuff.


Do they say how large the plants can be?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> In moderately less mundane news, I hung around after work today and made a ramp for the step outside my apartment so I don't have to keep lifting the loaded bike up it.
> 
> Now I'm trying to work out how to get said ramp from the workshop to the apartment where it can actually be useful, using my bike.
> 
> ...



You mean you didn't take disassembly, transportation and reassembly into account when building the thing?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You have pot plants!!



I have a spider plant in a pot. And some cacti and succulents, also in pots.

At no time ever did I imply that I had a pot plant in a pot.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2020)

Anyway, I'm about to pull a bread out of the oven.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a spider plant in a pot. And some cacti and succulents, also in pots.
> 
> At no time ever did I imply that I had a pot plant in a pot.


Where do you have your pot plant then?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> You mean you didn't take disassembly, transportation and reassembly into account when building the thing?


Disassemble!!
No disassemble No. 5...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2020)

Hrmph...

Anyways, sleep needed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hrmph...
> 
> Anyways, sleep needed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi Grumpy
Watch out for Sneezy though.
Have a word with Doc later today if still Sleepy


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had an All Together last week but I can't for the life of me remember which brewery it came out of, there are simply too many of them.



I passed a burnt out brewery while cycling on the weekend: it's clearly been that way for some time. Ironically, there's now a brand new fire station across the road...


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2020)

Morning all 12.5 smiles delivering a birthday card earlier 
showered , cat fed , tea drunk along with a dunked biscuit 
Got a busy start today carrying on with an estimate from yesterday 
Have a good one


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jun 2020)

Forgot the sun cream for my ride yesterday. Didn’t realise until I was half way round an 85km loop. You could fry an egg on my face today. My knees are glowing. Ouch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2020)

It's a fine, sunny morning out there. Still cool but it looks like it's going to be a very warm one.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (23 Jun 2020)

Cold grey and breezy. Looks like rain. 
Just like nearly every other day this "summer".
No need for sun cream round here. Don't forget the rain jacket.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a fine, sunny morning out there. Still cool but it looks like it's going to be a very warm one.


Supposed to be getting hotter, 30C+ by Thursday,


Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Cold grey and breezy. Looks like rain.
> Just like nearly every other day this "summer".
> No need for sun cream round here. Don't forget the rain jacket.



Except for those the other side of the split in the weather.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Are you actually two people?
> 
> I only ask because you started your post in first-person, then for your second sentence you changed to the third-person, and then back to first-person for the remainder of your post.


I make that three people .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Why don’t you use an aggregator site like Compare The Market or Money Supermarket?
> 
> Car insurance can generally be done online without the need to speak to anyone nowadays.


We had two existing policies but had to change them because of the newer car . The online service was appalling and was supposed to be a phone line service . We did check up as to what other insurance companies were offering but some policies charge for ending a policy. One of ours charges £50.
After being frustrated by the one which was getting us nowhere, the one where we could speak to someone gave us what we wanted in a very short space on time and with a bit of humour . 
It was a complicated matter which just filling in forms doesn't take into account .


----------



## postman (23 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Rather apt that my new windscreen wiper switch arrives today
> 
> View attachment 530665


Oh good a chance to tell my really old joke.A German friend of mine,his wiper snapped off during a heavy rain storm.So he tied a snake to the remains and set off again.What use is that i asked .Watch he said it is a vindscreen viper.( no snakes were hurt in the telling off this awful joke)


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> In moderately less mundane news, I hung around after work today and made a ramp for the step outside my apartment so I don't have to keep lifting the loaded bike up it.
> 
> Now I'm trying to work out how to get said ramp from the workshop to the apartment where it can actually be useful, using my bike.
> 
> ...


I was going to say to look to Hobart's Funnies for inspiration .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2020)

Schrodie was a very naughty boy this morning . He had caught a young Blackbird and brought it indoors . I managed to get it off him and locked him away . The bird disappeared into some shrubbery. I just hope that it's parent's find it.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2020)

I may ask my wife to cut my hair .
Now which one ? 
Hair that is !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2020)

The sky is lightly punctuated by clouds. Look, there's a parenthesis and a hyphen....


----------



## Dec66 (23 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had an All Together last week but I can't for the life of me remember which brewery it came out of, there are simply too many of them.


Brewed and canned by Signature Brewery, Unit 15, Uplands Business Park, Blackhorse Lane, London E17 5QJ.

It was part of a Signature Brew "Pub In A Box" which my lad sent me as a Father's Day present. He's a kind and thoughtful boy


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Do they say how large the plants can be?


I do not believe so. Limits on amount possessed, I think.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2020)

@Reynard - would you like to give us the recipe for your beefburghers. Bought ones are not nice, so homemade ones would be much better.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (23 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Cold grey and breezy. Looks like rain.
> Just like nearly every other day this "summer".
> No need for sun cream round here. Don't forget the rain jacket.


And it blew. And it rained. And I had to sit behind a tractor full of shoot for 6 miles down a singletrack road. 

What's this weather split?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Do they say how large the plants can be?


I may carry, if I were to do so, 30 grams of marijuana, 5 grams of concentrate, or the equivalent of 500 mg in tinctures or edibles. If I were a medical marijuana patient, I could have 5 plants. Or I could apply to be a craft grower and have 5,000 sq ft.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2020)

Oh, and I don't mean to harsh any ones' buzz, but visitors may only have half these amounts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2020)

Dec66 said:


> Brewed and canned by Signature Brewery, Unit 15, Uplands Business Park, Blackhorse Lane, London E17 5QJ.
> 
> It was part of a Signature Brew "Pub In A Box" which my lad sent me as a Father's Day present. He's a kind and thoughtful boy


I managed to find my online order this morning. It was the same Signature one.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I may carry, if I were to do so, 30 grams of marijuana, 5 grams of concentrate, or the equivalent of 500 mg in tinctures or edibles. If I were a medical marijuana patient, I could have 5 plants. Or I could apply to be a craft grower and have 5,000 sq ft.


Don't think the "personal use" limit is quite as high over here.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2020)

Baked a sourdough bread this morning. Then cut the grass around the house. Have had a visit from the p*ncture fairy on the mower. Have reinflated the tyre and will see - I suspect a rose or japonica thorn might be the culprit.

Lunch is on the agenda shortly. I have fresh bread, italian salami, hummus and a choice of cheeses and fruit.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Hands"






Handy when your mum is a keen lacemaker...


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2020)

I will be out in the garden this afternoon. Mostly sitting in the shade of the berberis, cooled by the breeze. I have one plant that needs repotting, that may be the extent of garden "activity" today, as it is so warm.


----------



## Rocky (23 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> I will be out in the garden this afternoon. Mostly sitting in the shade of the berberis, cooled by the breeze. I have one plant that needs repotting, that may be the extent of garden "activity" today, as it is so warm.


Enjoy your time in the garden, Wol.........I may just do the same as you


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - would you like to give us the recipe for your beefburghers. Bought ones are not nice, so homemade ones would be much better.



It's not so much a recipe as a method... 

Beef mince (not lean mince, 10 to 15 % fat minimum)
Finely chopped onion
Salt
Pepper
Chopped parsley
Dollop of mustard
Splooshette of Worcestershire sauce
Fresh breadcrumbs (a slice or two of crumbled up bread sans crusts)

Mix it all together, let it stand in the fridge for a few hours, then form into patties and fry / grill / bbq etc. I have one of those George Foreman grilly machine things.

N.B. If you have a lot of beef, an egg to help bind won't go amiss.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2020)

I am been lifting, dividing and separating lots of plants. Also eliminating the umpty three thousand weeds that invaded the garden during My Illness. There comes a time, when one has to relax in a reclining garden chair, with a cool drink to hand, and admire one's handiwork.

Fortunately there is usually a cool breeze to make things comfortable.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's not so much a recipe as a method...
> 
> Beef mince (not lean mince, 10 to 15 % fat minimum)
> Finely chopped onion
> ...



Thank you 

My mistake in the past may have been to use mince with too low a fat content.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> And it blew. And it rained. And I had to sit behind a tractor full of shoot for 6 miles down a singletrack road.
> 
> What's this weather split?


Looked at the weather forecast yesterday evening, there's low pressure in the Atlantic and high pressure over Spain/France with warm air being drawn up over most of the country (well the South East and Middle bit) but Ireland/NI/North West Wales/North West England and Scotland were under a big cloud, Funnily enough Jedburgh* which is where my best mate's Dad and 2 other mates Mum (they're Cousins) came from. is forecast as Sunny.


* a lovely little town


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Thank you
> 
> My mistake in the past may have been to use mince with too low a fat content.


That'd make em a bit dry.


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I pick up my car on Wednesday if anyone is interested.


Well this is the Mundane Thread after all!


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2020)

Lunch has been consumed. I went with tilzitser cheese in the end. Very nice. Oh, and Beretta salami milano is


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Thank you
> 
> My mistake in the past may have been to use mince with too low a fat content.



Burgers are one of the occasions when you do need mince with a higher fat content, as the fat keeps them moist and flavoursome. The finely chopped onion also helps prevent them from drying out.

I cook mine on one of those George Foreman grills (I have a little diddy one) so the fat drips out while the burgers cook. I use the dripping for frying, so it's not wasted.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

@tyred, T minus seven days and counting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> You mean you didn't take disassembly, transportation and reassembly into account when building the thing?



Yes, in so far as I decided I could worry about it later.


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Jun 2020)

30c in the shade, the breeze is quite strong but hot , the sky is pale blue but too bright to look at for long....summer has arrived and we better get used to it


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (23 Jun 2020)

Really mundane news.
Our new three piece suite is arriving tomorrow morning.
Ordered in January from local store.
Made, and schedulded to be delivered to said store on 24 March.
We all know what happened on 23 March, don't we?
We have been sitting on patio furniture for 14 weeks.
Suite reached local store today.
We might have a party tomorrow night.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2020)

I have a  and a packet of crisps.


----------



## postman (23 Jun 2020)

Mrs P has cut Postman's hair. Well not cut shaved.Looks really tidy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2020)

As a postscript to the above:







It turns out moving several pieces of wood wasn't as complex as I thought. It helped that I added two cross pieces just wide enough to fit over the luggage rack.

It doesn't do much for aerodynamics though.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a packet of crisps.


Not enough info. What kind of crisps?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2020)

Well! You don't often see that !

My friends and I had decided to go for a cycle ride . We stopped off in Lacock and sat down by a wall opposite the Fox Talbot Museum. We then noticed a chap in a Mobility scooter with a Cockatoo, a Green Parrot, and a Blue and a Red Macaw on his arms !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> As a postscript to the above:
> 
> View attachment 531948
> 
> ...


You will start a new trend. Decking on push bikes !


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Jun 2020)

Finished work at 1600.

Then replaced the drive belt and 6 x bearings on training rollers As it was way too hot to go for a ride.

I’m sitting drinking a couple of pints of water to pre-hydrate before going out for a ride. But it’s bloody hot out there and I’m procrastinating and thinking about an ice cold beer out on the patio instead.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (23 Jun 2020)

I do wish folk would stop going on about how hot it is. I've taken shorts off and put trousers back on.
Ice Cold beer? Cafetiere of coffee just made.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2020)

In other news, it's pizza for dinner:






And lunch tomorrow, and probably Thursday...


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Jun 2020)

Oh I dunno. Angle it up just right and you really could be flying!
Wonder what the take off speed might be?
It could catch on.


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, it's pizza for dinner:
> 
> View attachment 531952
> 
> ...


A fine looking pizza of two halves ?


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> As a postscript to the above:
> 
> View attachment 531948
> 
> ...


Better remember it is sticking out behind you a bit further than expected probably.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Better remember it is sticking out behind you a bit further than expected probably.



Yeah, I had to keep that in mind and not try to squeeze through small gaps.

On the other hand, cars overtaking gave me more space.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yeah, I had to keep that in mind and not try to squeeze through small gaps.
> 
> On he other hand, cars overtaking gave me more space.


You'll have tied it down before setting off, I presume.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Not enough info. What kind of crisps?



The last packet of brussel sprout flavour crisps that I bought on clearance after Xmas.

Taste a bit like bubble & squeak.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll have tied it down before setting off, I presume.


Didn't Eric Sykes make a film with a similar theme ?
The Plank !


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> The last packet of brussel sprout flavour crisps that I bought on clearance after Xmas.
> 
> Taste a bit like bubble & squeak.


Brussel Sprout.  Well I wasn’t expecting that.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Brussel Sprout.  Well I wasn’t expecting that.



What were you expecting?


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Didn't Eric Sykes make a film with a similar theme ?
> The Plank !


Co starring Tommy Cooper.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (23 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Co starring Tommy Cooper.


And Jimmy Edwards.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Jun 2020)

Well it was touch and go, but I delayed the beer and went for a 35 miler.

Now I can enjoy a couple of cold ones without feeling too guilty.


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2020)

Had a lovely 20 mile ride after work in the summer sunshine monsoon. I think a family of ducklings have taken up residence in my shoes.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> Had a lovely 20 mile ride after work in the summer sunshine monsoon. I think a family of ducklings have taken up residence in my shoes.


Aye I'd seen the weather forecast map thingy the other day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2020)

This stuff keeps happening!


----------



## Maverick Goose (23 Jun 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Soaking my shitakes for a beef yakisoba


Very good Grasshopper!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jun 2020)

Got a ride in today cos sod it if I’m going out in tomorrow’s heat wave


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2020)

Really nice supper tonight. Made a tart with puff pastry filled with a layer of creme fraiche, then a layer of parmiggiano, dollops of pesto, loads of halved cherry tomatoes and a layer of mozzarella.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2020)

I need a  and something biscuity.

And I have a zit on the end of my nose.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I need a  and something biscuity.
> 
> And I have a zit on the end of my nose.


You can't have the zit and a biscuit, that's just being greedy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's not so much a recipe as a method...
> 
> Beef mince (not lean mince, 10 to 15 % fat minimum)
> Finely chopped onion
> ...


You may wish to steam them.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2020)

Morning all
Another cracking start to the day in Poshshire 
First cuppa downed 
cat fed 
time for some r & r before my daily commute


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jun 2020)

1st coffee at the side of me, would rather be laying down, but currently propped up in a chair waiting for the painkillers to kick in.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> 1st coffee at the side of me, would rather be laying down, but currently propped up in a chair waiting for the painkillers to kick in.


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2020)

I'm sure you will all be relieved to hear that I have put our dustbin out .

We are going to pick up our newer car this morning .


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2020)

Black bin day here, today, too..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2020)

I keep thinking of things to do but my body seems to be resisting any activity.


----------



## pawl (24 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Black bin day here, today, too..




Blue and brown for me.Highlight of the day. 

Edit Oh joy forgotten have a click and collect to pick up from Tesco🍭🥟🍔🌭🍜🥬


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2020)

Our bin has been emptied .
Wasn't that kind of them .

We are also waiting for a food delivery but from Asda .


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Jun 2020)

You 


Illaveago said:


> Our bin has been emptied .
> Wasn't that kind of them .
> 
> We are also waiting for a food delivery but from Asda .


You mean to tell me that you have people come to your house , collect your waste items and then take them away and dispose of them for you and you don't have to ask them to do it 😵


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> You
> 
> You mean to tell me that you have people come to your house , collect your waste items and then take them away and dispose of them for you and you don't have to ask them to do it 😵


Yes ! Remarkable isn't it !


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> You
> 
> You mean to tell me that you have people come to your house , collect your waste items and then take them away and dispose of them for you and you don't have to ask them to do it 😵


Same here, though we have to play 'Hunt the bin' when they've gone..


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2020)

Flipping nora, it's hot already.

Had to dash to Homebase for a fan for the shedoffice, as it's roasting in here !


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2020)

I'm off to work soon 😭
I do hope the air con in the truck is fully operational!


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2020)

I've taken a car full to the local charity shop this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I've taken a car full to the local charity shop this morning.


People ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2020)

The garage rang to say that there will be a bit of a delay as they will be fitting 4 new tyres on the car. I don't mind that ! 

They have also given the car a new MOT .


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2020)

Missing the 'cool' office - it's not air con, but uses fancy pumped ground water to cool/heat the concrete pillars ! It works.


----------



## dave r (24 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> People ?



Clutter.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Clutter.


Wasn't he the Colonel in charge at the battle of the little big horn?


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2020)

Melting ☀


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Same here, though we have to play 'Hunt the bin' when they've gone..


If l did rubbish collecting l would hide the bins as well. That way the owners of the rubbish would need to dispose of it themselves.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Wasn't he the Colonel in charge at the battle of the little big horn?


Why didn't they simplify it to average or medium ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> 1st coffee at the side of me, would rather be laying down, but currently propped up in a chair waiting for the painkillers to kick in.


Get feeling better soon, @Phaeton


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Why didn't they simplify it to average or medium ?


The Wind River becomes the Bighorn River and then the Little Bighorn River empties into it , before it gets to the Yellowstone River.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2020)

The Saharan Dust Plume is coming my way.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2020)

It's a right scorcher here chez Casa Reynard here today. All the upstairs windows are open. Was a choice between melting and sneezing. I think I'd much rather sneeze.

A morning spent doing the usual puttering about. Watered the veggies and then did some woodwork - namely making a new board for my easel / lap. The one I tidied up the other day is a tad too big for my current projects, so I found another scrap of ply and cut a smaller one.

All I need to do is finish sanding it down, as the grain on the surface is rather prominent - not so good for pencil work. But can I find my electric sander? Nope. So muggins is sanding it down by hand.

Time to tootle off for a spot of lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2020)

The theme in today's photography challenge is "Blue"


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> The Saharan Dust Plume is coming my way.


I do hope two don't turn up or you might get a breeding pair!!


----------



## Ripple (24 Jun 2020)

It's +31'C in my town today. I'm thriving!


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jun 2020)

House thermostat says 25.5 degrees, I'm melting


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2020)

It's pretty warm here too. Fortunately it's cooler in the garage, where I've been all afternoon, than in the house.

My art board is all nicely sanded down. A rummage on the shelves turned up a bonus pot of matte varnish, so I've applied the first coat on the top surface. I'll let that dry overnight, then sand it down and put a second coat on.

So when it's done, I'll have a waterproof surface on which to stretch any paper that needs stretching, and the varnish will be nice and smooth to work on. Plus it'll stop the edges from delaminating.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2020)

I'm a freegan: I eat anything offered for nothing, so this evening I was quite happy to accept two free meals from the cafeteria especially as they would throw them out otherwise. They are "airline" type meals but all organically sourced.

It was steak.

I feel full.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2020)

We usually get to about 32C for the months of June and July.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2020)

Next week will be the week Aldis' has bicycle merchandise here. We get none of the selection you guys do,nor as often.


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Jun 2020)

The air is still, not a breath of wind it is currently 33c in the shade and l have to feed four dogs and mix up feed for three horses ....oh joy !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2020)

We picked up my newer car. It is a 4 year old Jaguar XE 2.0 t petrol. 
We have been looking at the hand book and trying to figure out what all the switches and things do . 
It is too hot out at the moment to investigate all of the controls.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Jun 2020)

Find the air con button.


----------



## mybike (24 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> As a postscript to the above:
> 
> View attachment 531948
> 
> ...



You need to get the angle right so that the forces are pushing your back wheel down, not lifting it up.


----------



## mybike (24 Jun 2020)

Got tired of hair being too long & took beard trimmer fro a longer trip. 7/8" if anyone is interested. Won't bother looking for a barber.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jun 2020)

It’s hotter than the surface of sun here. I’m just smelting Iron on the patio, no furnace required.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (24 Jun 2020)

Quite cool here now. 
New suite delivered today. 
Time for a celebration so the last of our home grown strawberries with ice cream and creme fresh will be washed down with a nice bottle of bubbles. 
Because we're worth it


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2020)

Well, that didn't go quite as planned...

Went out with the mower at teatime once the sun had moved round. The damn thing broke through the top surface and sank into a couple of rabbit runs.

Which were spaced the exact wheelbase of the mower.

Took me an hour to dig, jack, get a plank under each wheel etc.

I'm fecking knackered.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2020)

I just got back from a ride along the Thames. Though the sun's hot there's a strong cooling breeze that stops any sensation of sweating. Very pleasant indeed.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jun 2020)

My hair is only about half an inch long (cos it all fell out last October) so it is Important that I wear a hat in the sun. It is a very wide brim hat. and it keeps blowing off in the wind.


----------



## Rocky (24 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> My hair is only about half an inch long (cos it all fell out last October) so it is Important that I wear a hat in the sun. It is a very wide brim hat. and it keeps blowing off in the wind.


The Prof (Mrs Bruce) is very good at cutting hair........she did mine yesterday and I now look like, Matt Lucas. Can I borrow your hat when you've finished with it?


----------



## Speicher (24 Jun 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> The Prof (Mrs Bruce) is very good at cutting hair........she did mine yesterday and I now look like, Matt Lucas. Can I borrow your hat when you've finished with it?



It is a very old hat, purchased in Portugal about ten years ago.


----------



## Rocky (24 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> It is a very old hat, purchased in Portugal about ten years ago.


I have a nice cap I bought from Australia a few years ago - it doesnt have corks on strings but it does hide my lack of hair. So I'll persist with that one......


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2020)

It's warm outside


----------



## Speicher (24 Jun 2020)

I will be watching the final of Great British Sewing Bee (the only one of that genre that I watch). I think Claire will win.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> My hair is only about half an inch long (cos it all fell out last October) so it is Important that I wear a hat in the sun. It is a very wide brim hat. and it keeps blowing off in the wind.



Elastic under the chin. Like we all did with the wide-brimmed felt hats that were part of our school uniform.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2020)

I am now starting to ache all over after the mower incident. Plus I seem to have picked up bruises on my shins and elbows.

Had a sandwich and a  for supper. It's too hot / am too tired to want anything more.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> I will be watching the final of Great British Sewing Bee (the only one of that genre that I watch). I think Claire will win.





Spoiler: Gives away the result



Well you were right.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2020)

I have been listening to the football on the radio.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> My hair is only about half an inch long (cos it all fell out last October) so it is Important that I wear a hat in the sun. It is a very wide brim hat. and it keeps blowing off in the wind.


You'll have to give the hat a name, may I suggest 'The Answer' cos as we know "The answer is blowing in the wind"


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have been listening to the football on the radio.


Was it saying anything?


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jun 2020)

What sort of idiot goes out in the height of the late morning/early afternoon sunshine for 3 hours on the bike and only puts sunblock on their arms?



My thighs have a very pronounced red colouring up to a very sharp line where they turn white


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> What sort of idiot goes out in the height of the late morning/early afternoon sunshine for 3 hours on the bike and only puts sunblock on their arms?
> 
> 
> 
> My thighs have a very pronounced red colouring up to a very sharp line where they turn white


And cycling in sandals makes your feet burn right now.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And cycling in sandals makes your feet burn right now.


You should have worn socks...


----------



## Maverick Goose (24 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Spaghetti with spinach, pesto and lashings of parmiggiano for supper. Just the ticket.


Chickpea, Cauliflower, Mango and Spinach salad for me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2020)

I had a bit of ham for dinner, with pineapple and escalloped potatoes. 
I did not ride the bicycle today, as I had an M.R.I. this afternoon.
I am currently listening to _Three Places in New England_, by Charles Ives.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had a bit of ham for dinner, with pineapple and escalloped potatoes.
> I did not ride the bicycle today, as *I had an M.R.I. this afternoon.*
> I am currently listening to _Three Places in New England_, by Charles Ives.


Nowt serious I hope.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

One last  and then I'm off to soak my aches, pains and bruises in a nice hot bath.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nowt serious I hope.


Shouldn't be. Mostly making sure things aren't going sideways.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had a bit of ham for dinner, with pineapple and escalloped potatoes.
> I did not ride the bicycle today, as I had an M.R.I. this afternoon.
> I am currently listening to _Three Places in New England_, by Charles Ives.



I'm assuming that what you call ham is what we call gammon or bacon...


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2020)

Ham is cured and smoked, and does not need to be cooked before eating. Although it usually is.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Shouldn't be. Mostly making sure things aren't going sideways.


Here's to nothing "going sideways" then.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2020)

Morning all 
14+ smiles done
Showered
Bins out
Cuppa drank 
Cat fed


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Jun 2020)

Maneouvered two bins down the drive (at the same time) without running over my toes or bumping into my heels. This is a victory which shall earn me a celebratory cup of tea. Cheers


----------



## mybike (25 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> What sort of idiot goes out in the height of the late morning/early afternoon sunshine for 3 hours on the bike and only puts sunblock on their arms?
> 
> 
> 
> My thighs have a very pronounced red colouring up to a very sharp line where they turn white



We probably don't want photos, thanks.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2020)

Yawn ! Morning . Yawn !
Sleep deprivation !
What a night ! B ****y burglar alarms ! 
Everything thing was going fine until the car refused to lock because it said that the bonnet wasn't closed . If I opened the bonnet and closed it so that one side was still open it was happy or so I thought ! An hour later the alarm went off ! Probably a cat . Half an hour later , cat again ?  Quarter of an hour off it goes again !  
We couldn't have this all night so we called a help line. They would get someone out . In the meantime I curled up on the back seat with the keys and waited. 
A breakdown chap eventually arrived and had a look. He tinkered around with the bonnet locks and sprayed some penetrating oil on and shut the bonnet . We waited . It was gone 12 now. He left saying that if it starts up again, to give someone a call who was a Jaguar specialist to come out . 
I went back indoors and camped on the settee. Didn't sleep . At 2 I decided to risk going upstairs and lay on the bed. I kept my clothes on just in case I needed to sleep in the car . I didn't get much sleep as I kept listening for the dreaded alarm ! 
It has been uneerily silent !


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jun 2020)

I'd have disconnected the battery


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2020)

Pots watered. Dianthus and petunias deadheaded. Pancakes eaten... 👍🏼


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2020)

Good morning. I'm up a little late today. But I've eventually got round to taking the recycling down so that makes it a relatively productive morning. It's all gloriously sunny here, by the way. I've got my green sandals on.


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2020)

I've made a mistake doing my Sudoko


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> I've made a mistake doing my Sudoko


You put a '10' in?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> I've made a mistake doing my Sudoko


I've done 7 already this morning but I'm as error prone as I'm quick today. More coffee might help.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2020)

It is very hot out .
I am feeling tired but I can't sleep . No doubt I'll fall asleep through Bargain Hunt .


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2020)

Can anyone recommend a good frying pan please? There is a local Kitchen shop, but I would need to have some idea of what to get. I think the size would be 28cm diameter. I thought about getting a stainless steel one, cos non-stick ones do not seem to retain their non-stickiness for very long. However, steel ones also have steel handles, which get very hot. Does the panel have any suggestions, preferably reasonable in price.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2020)

Cast iron. heats evenly, non-stick, if properly seasoned. Stainless gets hot spots. Some have a handle made of spring steel coil for heat dissipation. Many can be found second-hand.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2020)

If not that, then T-Fal has always been my second choice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Cast iron. heats evenly, non-stick, if properly seasoned. Stainless gets hot spots. Some have a handle made of spring steel coil for heat dissipation. Many can be found second-hand.


I second the cast iron recommendation. They won't look all silvery and shiny but they're excellent for non-stickeriness.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2020)

I use a Lodge branded one. Cheap, if I recall correctly. 
I also have a little one I bought second-hand, for camping. 
Large enough to cook for one.


----------



## Maverick Goose (25 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Why didn't they simplify it to average or medium ?


It should be differently sized if you're being suitably woke...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 Jun 2020)

I can’t believe I’m saying this, but I may go out for a ride this afternoon.

I had intended to set off early this morning but I couldn’t lever myself out of bed.

I’d better get the P20 sun screen on and take a couple of bottles of drink as it’s hotter than a snakes arse in a wagon rut out there.


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I can’t believe I’m saying this, but I may go out for a ride this afternoon.
> 
> I had intended to set off early this morning but I couldn’t lever myself out of bed.
> 
> I’d better get the P20 sun screen on and take a couple of bottles of drink as it’s hotter than a snakes arse in a wagon rut out there.


Is that you Roosevelt E Roosevelt?


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

Cor, it's scorchio here chez Casa Witty.

Done some general pottering around this morning. Then sanded down the first coat of varnish on my art board and applied a second coat.

I will probably pick some cherries this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Cosy"







Tea cosy, of course. De rigueur for an inveterate tea drinker like me.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2020)

The local cookshop has closed, permanently. 

The alternative is to buy it from John Lewis. They give the weight of cast iron pans in the size I would like, as 2kg. That is heavy, but do you find it heavy when you are cooking. As an "older" lady, lifting heavy things with my right arm is not easy. How much "seasoning" does a cast iron pan need? I recall my Father spending ages doing that..... um..... fifty years ago.

I also need some new bathroom scales, as the current ones have now got a mind of their own, as to whether they will show kgs or stones, or think the battery is "low". 

The oven has decided not to work. The lovely Engineer person will be here next week. It could be the thermostat (again). Oven is only 22 years old.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I can’t believe I’m saying this, but I may go out for a ride this afternoon.
> 
> I had intended to set off early this morning but I couldn’t lever myself out of bed.
> 
> I’d better get the P20 sun screen on and take a couple of bottles of drink as it’s hotter than a snakes arse in a wagon rut out there.



I got a ride in this morning, 55 miles, Willoughby and back, I was using factor 30, and ran out of water right at the end.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I got a ride in this morning, 55 miles, Willoughby and back, I was using factor 30, and ran out of water right at the end.


I can't ride, bending is still difficult


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2020)

I thought I would try and join a 4 wheeled forum and was accused of being a spammer ! 

Well that was a nice welcome !


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I thought I would try and join a 4 wheeled forum and was accused of being a spammer !
> 
> Well that was a nice welcome !


Well your opening comments that all Jaguar owners should buy your Viagra probably didn't go down too well.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jun 2020)

Nuts, just had a message from a mate (ex work colleague) that another one of my mates has dropped dead in their early 50's (edit, he would have been 50 in November). He lives in Lytham, and I still follow him on Strava - he's a very good runner. He was out running yesterday and died yesterday some time. He did have a pacemaker fitted in his 30's (marathon runner then) but has been fine. He only got married last year ! RIP Rick !


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2020)

The Internet is wonderful but I have spotted a flaw - a rolled up newspaper is much better for swatting a fly that a laptop.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

Had a nice cheese and salami sandwich on sourdough bread, two  and a pear and satsuma for lunch.

The varnish I applied this morning is already dry!  But I will wait until tomorrow to sand it down and apply another coat.

Neither Poppy nor Lexi want to go outside. It's too darn hot.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Can anyone recommend a good frying pan please? There is a local Kitchen shop, but I would need to have some idea of what to get. I think the size would be 28cm diameter. I thought about getting a stainless steel one, cos non-stick ones do not seem to retain their non-stickiness for very long. However, steel ones also have steel handles, which get very hot. Does the panel have any suggestions, preferably reasonable in price.



I have both stainless steel and cast iron pans. Both have pros and cons.

Stainless steel ones are really hard wearing but can be prone to stuff sticking if frying with oil. Lard or butter usually mitigates that. Not all of them come with metal handles - I have with both metal and plastic handled pans, so you may want to look around. The former are well useful though, as you can sear stuff on the hob, then chuck the whole shebang in the oven.

I use a cast iron pan for pancakes. Mind, mum had it before me, so it's been in use for around 50 years. It's rather well-seasoned. The trick with this is not to wash it at all, but just to wipe it out with a bit of kitchen towel after each use. Or if you must clean it, then get it nice and hot, put a thin layer of table salt in the bottom, take it off the heat and let it cool.

I also have a cast iron griddle pan, but it doesn't get much use these days as I prefer my George Foreman grilly machine thing.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

I've watered my courgettes and pumpkins and I've prepared the levain for a loaf of bread.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> The alternative is to buy it from John Lewis. They give the weight of cast iron pans in the size I would like, as 2kg. That is heavy, but do you find it heavy when you are cooking. As an "older" lady, lifting heavy things with my right arm is not easy. How much "seasoning" does a cast iron pan need? I recall my Father spending ages doing that..... um..... fifty years ago.


Mine is slightly heavier than that but, yes, they are heavy. I think I tend to slide it off the heat, tilt, and use a decent fish/egg slice to remove cooked food rather than carry the pan to the plate. Pancake tossing would be an Olympic event.

Seasoning only takes a few minutes. From what I remember, the point is to use salt over a high heat long enough to remove any moisture and then, after disposing of the salt, using a light vegetable oil to seal the pan and prevent moisture getting in. As Reynard says, as little washing as possible.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Mine is slightly heavier than that but, yes, they are heavy. I think I tend to slide it off the heat, tilt, and use a decent fish/egg slice to remove cooked food rather than carry the pan to the plate. Pancake tossing would be an Olympic event.
> 
> Seasoning only takes a few minutes. From what I remember, the point is to use salt over a high heat long enough to remove any moisture and then, after disposing of the salt, using a light vegetable oil to seal the pan and prevent moisture getting in. As Reynard says, as little washing as possible.


I have both SS and cast iron pans and frying pans as well as a cast iron griddle.
I do not find sticking a problem with the SS ones.
I have never used salt on the cast iron ones and just use veg oil until it smokes and then let it cool and wipe off surplus oil if required.
I think the cast iron pan makes better curry but no idea why that should be. 
The griddle gets heated to a level I have learned by use and a very little oil put on and wiped with a tissue. After every pancake or flatbread the tissue is used to give a wipe again and when finished wiped again and left to cool. 
The stainless ones are washed with detergent if required but the cast ones never get soap or detergent near them


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

I have just picked the first mulberries of the season.

Might have eaten a few straight off the tree while doing that. They are lovely and sweet. My fingers are now purple, however...

It is still ridiculously hot outside.


----------



## postman (25 Jun 2020)

Just to say the last eight pieces of my large chocolate bar melted in to mush in the saddlebag,along with one of the three bananas that i took out with me.It was hot.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> Just to say the last eight pieces of my large chocolate bar melted in to mush in the saddlebag,along with one of the three bananas that i took out with me.It was hot.



Hmmm, maybe a re-think needed on the cycling comestibles front next time?


----------



## postman (25 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, maybe a re-think needed on the cycling comestibles front next time?


I have a cunning plan said Baldrick.My old sandwich bag from work.Yes retired 14 years and still have it,an ice block next time.That should work.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

Also just picked a couple of kilos of Napoleon Bigarreau cherries.

Quite a few ended up in me. 

It's a ladder / pole job for the rest, but it's too hot and too breezy.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

Now sat down listening to Southampton v Arsenal with a  and a pack of chocolate viennese.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> I got a ride in this morning, 55 miles, Willoughby and back, I was using factor 30, and ran out of water right at the end.


I ended up doing just over 50 miles, unfortunately during the hottest part of the day 2-5pm. 

I hadn’t eaten enough beforehand and ended up bonking with 5 miles to go. I had to stop for 20 minutes and lie down in the shade on a village green. Straight after arriving home I grabbed a mahoosive bottle of Indian Tonic Water (first thing to hand) from the beer fridge and guzzled the lot! 

I haven’t ever crashed like that on the bike before - so I suspect the heat had something to do with it.

Still, I now have a very cold beer in hand and the curry is in the oven, so all is well with the world.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2020)

I am eating toast.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I ended up doing just over 50 miles, unfortunately during the hottest part of the day 2-5pm.
> 
> I hadn’t eaten enough beforehand and ended up bonking with 5 miles to go. I had to stop for 20 minutes and lie down in the shade on a village green. Straight after arriving home I grabbed a mahoosive bottle of Indian Tonic Water (first thing to hand) from the beer fridge and guzzled the lot!
> 
> ...



Oww, be careful xxx

It's been radioactively hot on this side of the Hundred Foot. When the cats don't want to go out, I tend to heed their advice.

Well, I did pick some fruit. Even though I only spent half an hour outside in total, I now have a walloping headache and feel a tad *bleurgh*


----------



## postman (25 Jun 2020)

Hot so hot Mrs P has open the two windows in the front room and opened the blinds.This should have been on the BBC six o'clock news.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2020)

Now I've swept the floor.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2020)

Also, tomorrow is Friday, which means fish and chips for dinner.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Also, tomorrow is Friday, which means fish and chips for dinner.


Dinner as at dinner time (northerner), or dinner as at tea time (suvvener)?


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Dinner as at dinner time (northerner), or dinner as at tea time (suvvener)?



In the evening. I can't really claim to be a northerner or a southerner, possibly a sojourner...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> In the evening. I can't really claim to be a northerner or a southerner, possibly a sojourner...


I too am neither from the north nor south, and eat lunch at midday and dinner in the evening.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Jun 2020)

What do you eat at tea time?


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> What do you eat at tea time?


Scones with Clotted Cream and (seedless) Jam.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (25 Jun 2020)

Ooh. Stop that. No need for language like that. You're just making me hungry.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

Lunch and Supper here chez Casa Reynard.

Tea is, well,  with a smackerel of something.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

Too hot for a cooked meal tonight, so just had a bagel with lox and a schmear, and then some mulberries to fill in the gaps.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Too hot for a cooked meal tonight, so just had a bagel with lox and a schmear, and then some mulberries to fill in the gaps.


Aye tell me about it, Maz was moaning at me to cook up a Shepherds Pie with the Lamb left from last Sunday* "Or it'll go off" so I duly complied. I had to sit further back from the table to avoid the sweat running down my face landing on my plate. On the upside at least I've got meals for another 2 days and it's supposed to get cooler from tomorrow.

* It was a lovely 'Full Leg' joint, a bit expensive (£22) but absolutely lush.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Aye tell me about it, Maz was moaning at me to cook up a Shepherds Pie with the Lamb left from last Sunday* "Or it'll go off" so I duly complied. I had to sit further back from the table to avoid the sweat running down my face landing on my plate. On the upside at least I've got meals for another 2 days and it's supposed to get cooler from tomorrow.
> 
> * It was a lovely 'Full Leg' joint, a bit expensive (£22) but absolutely lush.



Would've been wonderful just in a sandwich. 

Failing that, you could have frozen the meat if it *had* to be turned into a shepherd's pie.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2020)

By the way, this is the reason I had to sweep the floor. I had a visit from my Landlady's dog.







Now it's time to pull the bike inside for the night...


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> We probably don't want photos, thanks.



Are you sure about that?



Spoiler: Not for the feint hearted



Don't worry, I wouldn't do that to you


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Would've been wonderful just in a sandwich.
> 
> Failing that, you could have frozen the meat if it *had* to be turned into a shepherd's pie.


Nah the Freezer is full and when Maz tells me to do something I generally have to do it*, on the upside I now have Dinner for another 2 nights cooked (apart from the veggies.)

* I do all the cookery bar Cakes/Biscuits/Scones chez 'Nut' and have done so for the past 20+ yrs.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Nah the Freezer is full and when Maz tells me to do something I generally have to do it*, on the upside I now have Dinner for another 2 nights cooked (apart from the veggies.)
> 
> * I do all the cookery bar Cakes/Biscuits/Scones chez 'Nut' and have done so for the past 20+ yrs.



Cooking is good.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2020)

As there wasn't much on TV tonight apart from repeats my wife and I decided to watch a DVD. It was" What We Did On Our Holiday ".

We had a good laugh .


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jun 2020)

Well, it's finally cool enough to be comfortable in my living room, but the back of the house which gets the afternoon & evening sun is still roasting so the back door and kitchen windows are wide open. 

It appears tht someone out there is a Liverpool supporter based on the sounds I can hear, but they must be watching on some form of delayed stream as they've just celebrated the Chelsea goal a minute after it happened!


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

Sort of starting to think about an N+1

Am wanting a hardtail MTB as a winter / mucky weather bike but can't find something in my budget with the specs I want. Don't see the point of buying a new bike only to strip and replace drivetrain, shifters etc.

So will be looking for a used frame & forks and build up to my taste. Well, at some point. Will wait till the autumn when people will be getting fed up of this covid cycling lark...


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Well, it's finally cool enough to be comfortable in my living room, but the back of the house which gets the afternoon & evening sun is still roasting so the back door and kitchen windows are wide open.
> 
> It appears tht someone out there is a Liverpool supporter based on the sounds I can hear, but they must be watching on some form of delayed stream as they've just celebrated the Chelsea goal a minute after it happened!



I'm listening to the match on the radio.

We won earlier.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cooking is good.


Yep I love cooking but that's the secret (along with good ingredients)


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep I love cooking but that's the secret (along with good ingredients)



We're birds of a feather, you and I


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> We're birds of a feather, you and I


Along with @Fab Foodie , @TVC * and many more on here. 

* I do wish he'd use plates instead of rooftiles and chopping boards though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> By the way, this is the reason I had to sweep the floor. I had a visit from my Landlady's dog.
> 
> View attachment 532421
> 
> ...


You'll never get that dog in a dustpan, will you?


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Along with @Fab Foodie , @TVC * and many more on here.
> 
> * I do wish he'd use plates instead of rooftiles and chopping boards though.



Seems to come hand-in-hand with cycling, doesn't it? 

And like you, I do prefer plates to put my food on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2020)

In other news, I went out for an evening cool down ride and saw a hawk over Rotherhithe. The zoom on my phone isn't very good and I didn't have my camera with me, so no photos and I couldn't identify it. Still, good to see anyway.

Meanwhile, clouds on the horizon. There are no proper clouds around now - they only turned up for the sunset.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jun 2020)

Loving my Anker Soundcore 2 my son bought for me 18 months ago for Christmas - best portable speaker ever. £40, sounds great, 12 hour battery. Been using it loads in the garden. Mundane, but it was a good £40 spent. Great sound range and won't hiss of the neighbours...


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2020)

Am watching MOTD


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jun 2020)

Am watching LCD Soundsystem on the BBC iPlayer's Glastonbury channel


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> Just to say the last eight pieces of my large chocolate bar melted in to mush in the saddlebag,along with one of the three bananas that i took out with me.It was hot.


One of your bananas melted!
Didn't think it was _that_ warm today.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm listening to the match on the radio.
> 
> We won earlier.


Were you expecting the result to be different the second time around.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Were you expecting the result to be different the second time around.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


>


Third time lucky?


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Third time lucky?



Yes - after chalking up two defeats, it's nice to win a game.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You'll never get that dog in a dustpan, will you?



She'll try and get into anything if there's a cookie in it.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, it's pizza for dinner:
> 
> View attachment 531952
> 
> ...



A his and hers pizza.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2020)

Morning all are we ready for the thunderstorms ?

Anybody heading off to Bournemouth today ??


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm off to work soon 😭
> I do hope the air con in the truck is fully operational!



The fan motor in my car has died. 😢


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all are we ready for the thunderstorms ?
> 
> Anybody heading off to Bournemouth today ??


No thanks, please keep the storms to yourself. I don’t mind if you don’t want to share 

Yesterday, I told my wife I wanted to go to the seaside and she looked at me with a disbelieving look on her face, “But you hate the beach! And why would you want to go when it‘ll be so busy and during the pandemic?” [she narrows her eyes, and looks at me closely] She says accusingly, “You mean you want to ride your bike there and back, don’t you? You wouldn‘t even go near the beach!”

[With a look of injured innocence] I said, “I would go to the beach. That’s where the ice cream vans are for a quick 99 before setting off back!”


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Can anyone recommend a good frying pan please? There is a local Kitchen shop, but I would need to have some idea of what to get. I think the size would be 28cm diameter. I thought about getting a stainless steel one, cos non-stick ones do not seem to retain their non-stickiness for very long. However, steel ones also have steel handles, which get very hot. Does the panel have any suggestions, preferably reasonable in price.



I've got a 'Professional' non stick omelette pan. I've had it about 15 years and it's still in great shape.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I thought I would try and join a 4 wheeled forum and was accused of being a spammer !
> 
> Well that was a nice welcome !



Ok, who are you and what are you selling?


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all are we ready for the thunderstorms ?
> 
> Anybody heading off to Bournemouth today ??



Had occasional thunder and lightening and a few showers over the last few hours. Lovely.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Had occasional thunder and lightening and a few showers over the last few hours. Lovely.


Had about 12 spots of rain earlier


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Ok, who are you and what are you selling?


Tins of cooked ham .


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Tins of cooked ham .



Ok, I'll have 2 and a half tins then.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2020)

Loads of little Tits and sparrows are flitting on & off the bird feeder.. Feeding time for the chicks. There's still three baby sparrows so far. I hope they survive and stay nearby!


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2020)

Morning.
Taking the car back for them to check out the bonnet catch later. I don't want a repeat of the other night .
The sight of all of the rubbish left on the beaches was disgusting , but then it doesn't look much different to the rubbish left after a pop concert . There should be hefty fines to discourage that type of thing .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Were you expecting the result to be different the second time around.


Well the goalie normally saves it in the replay ‘cos he knows which way it’s going to go.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Taking the car back for them to check out the bonnet catch later. I don't want a repeat of the other night .
> The sight of all of the rubbish left on the beaches was disgusting , but then it doesn't look much different to the rubbish left after a pop concert . There should be hefty fines to discourage that type of thing .


I think I hate littering/fly tipping more than just about anything else. It shows a total disregard for other people.

The strange thing is, when you talk to other people about this problem they always agree that it’s a disgrace. So who is it that’s doing it? Or are there a lot of liars about? It makes me _so _mad I could visit the rant thread.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (26 Jun 2020)

My wife has just had a phone call from her hairdresser and has made an appointment. 
She's happy, so I'm happy😊


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2020)

Morning all. A bit late today: my brain's turned to thick soup and tea doesn't seem to be doing the
business.

Anyhow, some of you will no doubt be tiring of sunset photos, so here's something completely different....


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Cast iron. heats evenly, non-stick, if properly seasoned. Stainless gets hot spots. Some have a handle made of spring steel coil for heat dissipation. Many can be found second-hand.



I'll second cast iron, but it is heavy & you need to take care to season it, depending on what you cook. I've not seen any whose handles don't get hot in the UK, but an oven glove sorts that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> I'll second cast iron, but it is heavy & you need to take care to season it, depending on what you cook. I've not seen any whose handles don't get hot in the UK, but an oven glove sorts that.


If you're not going to use it in the oven, then a wooden handle keeps cool enough.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2020)

Well I've been down to the garage to sort some things out . They showed me how the bonnet should be shut .
Got back home and a quarter of an hour later and the alarm went off! 
Not sure why ! I will keep my keys close by .
Fingers crossed it doesn't happen again .


----------



## Lullabelle (26 Jun 2020)

Will be going home if 15 minutes-the week over, I have lost the will to do anything 

Tired and need sleep


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2020)

I studied Spanish up to A level, so I can understand my email service now that it is written in Spanish.


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Along with @Fab Foodie , @TVC * and many more on here.
> 
> * I do wish he'd use plates instead of rooftiles and chopping boards though.


You've got to be careful with those roofies!😄


----------



## Maverick Goose (26 Jun 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> No thanks, please keep the storms to yourself. I don’t mind if you don’t want to share
> 
> Yesterday, I told my wife I wanted to go to the seaside and she looked at me with a disbelieving look on her face, “But you hate the beach! And why would you want to go when it‘ll be so busy and during the pandemic?” [she narrows her eyes, and looks at me closely] She says accusingly, “You mean you want to ride your bike there and back, don’t you? You wouldn‘t even go near the beach!”
> 
> [With a look of injured innocence] I said, “I would go to the beach. That’s where the ice cream vans are for a quick 99 before setting off back!”


99 problems but my flake ain't one...


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

Really hot and sunny this morning. Popped into the village to give a friend some cherries. She reciprocated with a dozen fresh eggs from her chooks.

It's clouded over in the last half an hour.

Time for lunch, methinks...


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Obsolete"


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2020)

Fixed the 'hot tub' this morning - it packed up last night with a blockage error code. 

A quick google suggested it might be the impeller shaft. Opened up the pump unit, and low and behold, the ceramic shaft had split in two. We bought it quite a few years ago and had the original pump unit fail within warranty. We weren't required to send the pump/heater unit back, so I kept it, just in case. Pulled that apart and replaced the impeller and shaft on the working unit. All working again !


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2020)

I've been catching up on some sleep .
It is red hot outside.
I will just stay indoors and read my car's hand book . Still trying to figure out what it's got and what it ain't. 
Oh! It hasn't got a cd player .


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jun 2020)

Ok so l have too much time on my hands ....now look what l've gone and bought for no reason than it amuses me ...not sure why


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've been catching up on some sleep .
> It is red hot outside.
> I will just stay indoors and read my car's hand book . Still trying to figure out what it's got and what it ain't.
> Oh! It hasn't got a cd player .


For a moment there l read your post as "my cat's hand book"


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Obsolete"
> 
> View attachment 532535


I wonder, were they planned obsolescence or just a step in the right direction ?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (26 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> For a moment there l read your post as "my cat's hand book"


That's funny. So did I.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> For a moment there l read your post as "my cat's hand book"





Darius_Jedburgh said:


> That's funny. So did I.


Yep, another here, but would it not just be blank pages, as they will do what they like anyway


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> A his and hers pizza.



No, it's _Mine_, all mine... Today, pizza, tomorrow _more _pizza*. 

Mwahahahaaaaa...

*_Cold, in a plastic box..._


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2020)

Eating dinner/tea: sea salmon in breadcrumbs with new potatoes.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

It is spitting with rain here, but that's about as far as the weather seems to want to go as far as thunderstorms are concerned. It is also still very hot.

I have sanded and varnished my art board again. That'll probably be the last coat before I sand it down for the last time.

Plus I have also effected a temporary repair on the bottom bar of the gate. The hinge has pulled free, so I've reattached it with cable ties. The timber is rotten, so I will have to replace the bottom bar at the very minimum. Hopefully I can get my mitts on a yard or so of 2x4 in order to do that.

Ultimately I think a new pair of gates will be needed - after 30 years they are looking a bit tired and I've already had to repair them on a number of occasions. The current pair were made by a local carpenter who has since retired, but this should be within my woodworking capabilities. Admittedly it might take me a while, but why not?


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Yep, another here, but would it not just be blank pages, as they will do what they like anyway



Not so... 

https://www.andreas.com/catman.html


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

Uh oh, it's just gone very dark here all of a sudden...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> It is spitting with rain here, but that's about as far as the weather seems to want to go as far as thunderstorms are concerned. It is also still very hot.
> 
> I have sanded and varnished my art board again. That'll probably be the last coat before I sand it down for the last time.
> 
> ...


That place just up the road from you had about 10 billion old wooden crates stacked out by the road. Probably just right for making a gate out of.


----------



## Hover Fly (26 Jun 2020)

The hedge is completely cut, right round, inside, outside and top, for the first time since we moved in.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Uh oh, it's just gone very dark here all of a sudden...



Yup, it's now wazzing it down with rain


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> That place just up the road from you had about 10 billion old wooden crates stacked out by the road. Probably just right for making a gate out of.



I'm not nicking Dale and Cynthia's chitting trays if that's what you're thinking...


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

It has stopped raining.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jun 2020)

Biblical downpour now over, but it was fun whilst it lasted, my mini guttering on the summer house could not cope


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2020)

I'm about to walk to the supermarket for some supplies.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

Here we go again!


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

Gawd, this is *biblical*

And we've hailstones the size of peas...


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

Eeeek! Hailstones the size of marbles!!!


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eeeek! Hailstones the size of marbles!!!


Watch out for the golf balls


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Eating dinner/tea: sea salmon in breadcrumbs with new potatoes.



A thought occurs to me: the company that makes this _sea salmon in breadcrumbs_ that I scrounged has the slogan "_Local food, delivered fresh_".

This is where I live:







Anyone else see the problem?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eeeek! Hailstones the size of marbles!!!



Hope you're all okay. Are the cats in?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jun 2020)

It’s hotter than the event horizon of a black hole. I’m moving in slow motion


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> A thought occurs to me: the company that makes this _sea salmon in breadcrumbs_ that I scrounged has the slogan "_Local food, delivered fresh_".
> 
> This is where I live:
> 
> ...


Maybe they're talking about the breadcrumbs..


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2020)

I could barely have my little snooze with the hail ricocheting off the cab roof... 
Had to close the windows, too 🔥 🔥


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Jun 2020)

Friday is extra questions day on the Covid Symptoms Study.
I like that extra excitement.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jun 2020)

Few spots of rain here but there are some good 'Hammerhead' clouds building so fingers crossed a bit of relief soon


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hope you're all okay. Are the cats in?



Yup, we're all ok and all indoors thanks xxx 

Those'd sure as hell sting a bit if one *was* stood outside...


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Few spots of rain here but there are some good 'Hammerhead' clouds building so fingers crossed a bit of relief soon


If anything like here it will be short live, it came it's gone, normal service has been resumed


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Yep, another here, but would it not just be blank pages, as they will do what they like anyway



It would probably be a list of obligations you have as their servant/subject/residential peasant.


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> A thought occurs to me: the company that makes this _sea salmon in breadcrumbs_ that I scrounged has the slogan "_Local food, delivered fresh_".
> 
> This is where I live:
> 
> ...


They ought to add "but not necessarily local to you"


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> If anything like here it will be short live, it came it's gone, normal service has been resumed


I bloody hope not, warm I can cope with but this muggy cloying blanket of hot air is just horrible, if we get a thunderstorm I for one will be out in it (only in the garden with escape through the French Doors in easy reach yunnerstand )


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eeeek! Hailstones the size of marbles!!!


20 years ago I was living in the south of France and there was a car in the town that I'd see regularly that had golf ball sized dents all over the body work. According to the neighbours, it had been left outside in a particularly fierce hailstorm. Don't know if that's true, but there was no denying the state of the car's bodywork.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> if we get a thunderstorm I for one will be out in it


You would be very brave to go out in what we had, we have flash flooding all over the area around here.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2020)

The cat's are getting a 3m x 2m extension to their cat run. It's a specific animal pen, and we will connect it up to their existing run. Just got to go wild with the hedge trimmer and chain saw to clear a space.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

I've now got the back half of a Tyrrell P34 down onto paper.

Time to put that away and think about cooking supper.


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jun 2020)

Made Briam for supper it is cooling from blast furnace temp. to moderately hot, as l write....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2020)

It's still dry here but I can see heavy rain over in SW London. Meanwhile, my back has just slipped out of place somewhere low down and it hurts in a very hurty way.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jun 2020)

Saw a big metal bird in the sky. The aliens are coming.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2020)

I appear to be the local mosquito all-you-can-eat buffet tonight.


----------



## IaninSheffield (26 Jun 2020)

Ragging a few weeds out from under the conifers earlier on and this little chap* gave me a right scare:







Not the best of weather for an amphibian to be on the roam I would have thought?

*If anyone can help me with gender-neutral version of 'chap' I'd be grateful


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2020)

Managed to avoid the rain for a 35 mile ride, suffered my first unscheduled deflation event of 2020 due to a small piece of glass.

228 miles completed since last Friday.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> Managed to avoid the rain for a 35 mile ride, suffered my first unscheduled deflation event of 2020 due to a small piece of glass.
> 
> 228 miles completed since last Friday.



A "like" for the ride and the rain avoidance, but not for the unscheduled deflation.


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> The local cookshop has closed, permanently.
> 
> The alternative is to buy it from John Lewis. They give the weight of cast iron pans in the size I would like, as 2kg. That is heavy, but do you find it heavy when you are cooking. As an "older" lady, lifting heavy things with my right arm is not easy. How much "seasoning" does a cast iron pan need? I recall my Father spending ages doing that..... um..... fifty years ago.
> 
> ...



What do you plan to cook (three tries to type that word!)


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2020)

Just seen a baby Hedgehog on our back lawn . I sprinkled some cat food in its direction and it went off in a different direction .


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2020)

Bliss, it's raining too


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sort of starting to think about an N+1
> 
> Am wanting a hardtail MTB as a winter / mucky weather bike but can't find something in my budget with the specs I want. Don't see the point of buying a new bike only to strip and replace drivetrain, shifters etc.
> 
> So will be looking for a used frame & forks and build up to my taste. Well, at some point. Will wait till the autumn when people will be getting fed up of this covid cycling lark...



I think there will be a lot of S/H bikes for sale.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

Trawling through the "bikes for sale" in the local small ads.

Most can be filed under "You're having a Giraffe"


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> I think there will be a lot of S/H bikes for sale.



Yes, but at ridiculously inflated prices...


----------



## derrick (26 Jun 2020)

Nothing worth watching on tv again


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> The hedge is completely cut, right round, inside, outside and top, for the first time since we moved in.



Still working on one of mine, trying to get it down to about 6' so it's manageable. Blackthorn is not nice.


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes, but at ridiculously inflated prices...



When there are a lot of them the prices will come down.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> When there are a lot of them the prices will come down.



This is the thing. There *are* loads...

But £100 for a used Apollo kids MTB? Really? 

N.B. I'm looking at junior bikes on the account that I'm somewhat undertall. For a MTB, I'm wanting a 13 inch frame, and obviously I want something vaguely decent as opposed to a BSO...


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Obsolete"
> 
> View attachment 532535


I still use them.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jun 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Bliss, it's raining too
> 
> View attachment 532631


Naff all precipitation here but a drop of white wine with icecubes is hitting the spot.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> I still use them.



They make good drinks coasters...


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sort of starting to think about an N+1
> 
> Am wanting a hardtail MTB as a winter / mucky weather bike but can't find something in my budget with the specs I want. Don't see the point of buying a new bike only to strip and replace drivetrain, shifters etc.
> 
> So will be looking for a used frame & forks and build up to my taste. Well, at some point. Will wait till the autumn when people will be getting fed up of this covid cycling lark...


I'm currently seling a hardtail MTB, but as a large sized 29er, it may be _slightly_ too big for you


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jun 2020)

We did have some rain and a few grumbles of thunder this morning, but not enough to make much of a difference to the dried out patch of scrubland that was my lawn. I did run the mower over it this afternoon although the only thing that needed cutting was the dandelions - why are they the only things growing at the moment?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> They make good drinks coasters...


I've tape drives, zip drives and the 51/4" discs still.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Naff all precipitation here but a drop of white wine with icecubes is hitting the spot.




Been murder today, I had 2beers when I finished work and 2more after shopping..
I could have sat outside until midnight drinking cold beers, but Zebedee said Milton Keynes in the morning dear..  I tell ya life's no fun


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2020)

'Tis time to visit the Land of Nod.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> 'Tis time to vkisit the Land of Nod.


You coming over here?


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jun 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Been murder today, I had 2beers when I finished work and 2more after shopping..
> I could have sat outside until midnight drinking cold beers, but Zebedee said Milton Keynes in the morning dear..  I tell ya life's no fun


Got this on ATM.


View: https://youtu.be/ftbPKNeraj4


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> A thought occurs to me: the company that makes this _sea salmon in breadcrumbs_ that I scrounged has the slogan "_Local food, delivered fresh_".
> 
> This is where I live:
> 
> ...


I get "fresh" salmon, cod, and crab legs as well. And I live 863 miles from the ocean.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I get "fresh" salmon, cod, and crab legs as well. And I live 863 miles from the ocean.


You leave the crabs legless!


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You leave the crabs legless!


Why would I want to eat the rest of it? I'm sure it winds up in crab cakes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2020)

I generally eat a crab flavored surimi, truth be told.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've tape drives, zip drives and the 51/4" discs still.



Hmm, now that you mention it, I've got a zip drive lurking somewhere...


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'm currently seling a hardtail MTB, but as a large sized 29er, it may be _slightly_ too big for you



Heh, it'd need a few runs through a boil wash before it's even remotely suitable


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

Anyways, off to bed, this little one said.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, now that you mention it, I've got a zip drive lurking somewhere...


I've got two. Three, if you count the one that doesn't want to work if it doesn't want to.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

The night sky is quiet


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2020)

Right time for a few smiles before the rain starts


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Jun 2020)

Early start, MK, then back to view a bungalow ..glad it's cooler


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2020)

*Well* I did well then the heavens opened and got wet 

Back in bed with a cuppa


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2020)

Morning.
It rained a bit in the night and it is now a lot cooler this morning .
I discovered last night that I'm no good at multi tasking . I found out that I can't top and tail gooseberries and chat on CycleChat at the same time .


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2020)

Well, I _was _going to cut the grass, today. 

☔ ☔ ☔


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> For a moment there l read your post as "my cat's hand book"


Well it is a big cat .


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jun 2020)

Bit miserable here today, the weather is not much better either


----------



## mybike (27 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> This is the thing. There *are* loads...
> 
> But £100 for a used Apollo kids MTB? Really?
> 
> N.B. I'm looking at junior bikes on the account that I'm somewhat undertall. For a MTB, I'm wanting a 13 inch frame, and obviously I want something vaguely decent as opposed to a BSO...



We're still at the stage where people want bikes, a couple of months after normality they'll start discarding.


----------



## mybike (27 Jun 2020)

I see the garage roof has puddles but it has stopped raining, might pop out to the summerhouse.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2020)

It's raining again ! 

I'd better go and Chamois my car !


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> I see the garage roof has puddles but it has stopped raining, might pop out to the summerhouse.



It's summer in the UK? I wondered what day it would be this year.

Before someone jumps on me, there's some seriously dark cloud approaching here. This is supposed to be the "German Tuscany"... Humpf.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> I see the garage roof has puddles but it has stopped raining, might pop out to the summerhouse.


Our chipboard timber started turning a darker colour earlier in the year, it was obvious there was a leak somewhere, I went out & bought some galvanised sheets, put a fibreglass (I think) membrane down then just screwed the sheets to the existing boards, reroofed in under an hour about £150 if I remember correctly


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Jun 2020)

It ai'nt raining here, but it's blowing a real hoolie. Fortunately I've got to wait in for DPD while SWMBO is at Tesco. Good excuse not to go out.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jun 2020)

Heavy rain forecast with brisk wind today. Actually quite bright but big scattered drops of rain so it may yet dump it on us.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2020)

Ooh! The sun has come out but there are some huge clouds zooming past.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2020)

I've just disconnected the battery on my friend's Vaughan and Schrodie has given the engine a good inspection . I don't know what he thinks.
He seemed a bit noncommittal !


----------



## mudsticks (27 Jun 2020)

Sideshooters privelege.

First orange cherries are ripe 😊
Plus basil 

Top tip to get the green stuff off of your skin. 

Use a squished unripe tomato, the acids in it clean everything up, very nicely.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2020)

It's no good, I can't keep putting it off:

It's time to go to Lidl...


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jun 2020)

My UV light has gone, need to go buy a new one, pond is getting V green


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Jun 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Top tip to get the green stuff off of your skin.
> 
> Use a squished unripe tomato, the acids in it clean everything up, very nicely.


Picking your nose works as well, although I do struggle to get my thumb clean.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Jun 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Picking your nose works as well, although I do struggle to get my thumb clean.





Note to self... bring. own. picnic.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2020)

@mudsticks - I have two very large verbascum Bombyciferum in my garden. There are some black and yellow caterpillars on a few of the leaves. Where there should be, or were, flowers, is now a sticky brown substance. Is that the cocoon (?) for a pupae?


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2020)

I have saved some seeds from this plant. There are three very young plants, but I do think they like to be moved.


----------



## Kryton521 (27 Jun 2020)

"Tendonitis in my poor knee! Frell. Although so long as I don't over do it or exert myself on the climbs I can cycle Ok. It's a horrible feeling though, coming downstairs and feeling the ligament twanging back and forth over the knee cap! 

Left my washing out last night, "it's not going to rain", says I. Woken in the early hours to the sound of torrential rain. Pants! My leg warmers won't work now! {they were hanging out on the line.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> @mudsticks - I have two very large verbascum Bombyciferum in my garden. There are some black and yellow caterpillars on a few of the leaves. Where there should be, or were, flowers, is now a sticky brown substance. Is that the cocoon (?) for a pupae?
> 
> View attachment 532700


The sticky brown substance is probs just caterpillar poo.

But yes the mullein moth youngster is a 'very hungry caterpillar' he will strip whole plants. 

Up to you if you squish them to save the plants, or let nature do its thing.. 
But don't use insecticide at least..


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2020)

mudsticks said:


> The sticky brown substance is probs just caterpillar poo.
> 
> But yes the mullein moth youngster is a 'very hungry caterpillar' he will strip whole plants.
> 
> ...



Thank you

They are such large plants, getting up to about six feet tall, and very few caterpillars. I do not use insecticides. My solomon's seals always get munched by something very small and white, but only after they have flowered.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2020)

They are rather bright (in colour). Then this morning there was a large brown moth in my bedroom , presumably the Mullein Moth.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Thank you
> 
> They are such large plants, getting up to about six feet tall, and very few caterpillars. I do not use insecticides. My solomon's seals always get munched by something very small and white, but only after they have flowered.



I do like verbascum, when I eventually get round to creating an ornamental perennial garden here, they will definitely figure. 

Making do with annuals amongst the vegetables for now. 

I allowed a species Mullien to grow in one of the polytunnels a few years back, it got huuuge, like a triffid.. 

It then fed loads of caterpillars...

Isnt nature a marvel..


----------



## Speicher (27 Jun 2020)

I also have lots of Lamb's ears, but no lambs. 

It looks like "newer/younger" plants do not grow as tall, and they stay upright. The older ones flop in a very ungainly way. I try not to cut them down as bees like this plant so much. There are however, only so many lamb's ears trying to lie down, that I can tolerate, before it makes the garden look very messy. Is it the older ones that flop because in a big clump the plants get tangled over each other, and then get longer before they get to the right height. No, that is not daft,  they end up in a L shape. @mudsticks - should I remove the old clumps more frequently?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

It's blowing a hoolie in this little corner of East Anglia, and it's been raining on and off all morning. Currently off, but looking out of the window, it will shortly be on again.

I have baked a bread, done a load of laundry and prepped stuff for tonight. Making eggs florentine with some of the fresh eggs my friend Linda gave me yesterday. (She keeps Marans.)

It's almost time for lunch.

And my milk has turned, so I will be making cheese. Fortunately there are 4 litres of UHT milk in the cupboard, so I don't have to go out just for milk.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Sparkle"






And no, I didn't raid the Tower of London  This is a life-size papier mache model that I made for a Royalty-themed cat show pen.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 532692
> 
> 
> View attachment 532692
> ...



Mmmmm!  Some mozzarella will go down a treat with that. 

My basil ended up being a bit of a damp squib. But I did cut my first courgettes yesterday.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Jun 2020)

Yes indeedy..
But I'd have to go to the shops for Mozzerella..

I'm thinking. 

Broad beans, French beans, agretti, tomatoes, New potatoes, baby carrots, basil, cucumbers, tomatoes and hard boiled eggs.. all mixed up in a 'salad' for tea. 

Bonus of all being available within 500yds of the porch steps


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> We're still at the stage where people want bikes, a couple of months after normality they'll start discarding.



That's my rationale as well. Maybe something will crop up on here as well.

Other than a few toddlers' trikes, the local tip / recycling centre is sold out of bikes, even the ones that have been there for ages...


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 532716
> 
> 
> Yes indeedy..
> ...



Other than broad beans (yuk!) that sounds lush.  Some home made sourdough would go well with that. 

Mozzarella is one of the things that i always have in, as I do cook a lot of Italian food. Those tomatoes would have been lovely in the tart I baked last night. I had to resort to shop bought tomatoes as something has eaten most of my tomato plants.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> I also have lots of Lamb's ears, but no lambs.
> 
> It looks like "newer/younger" plants do not grow as tall, and they stay upright. The older ones flop in a very ungainly way. I try not to cut them down as bees like this plant so much. There are however, only so many lamb's ears trying to lie down, that I can tolerate, before it makes the garden look very messy. Is it the older ones that flop because in a big clump the plants get tangled over each other, and then get longer before they get to the right height. No, that is not daft,  they end up in a L shape. @mudsticks - should I remove the old clumps more frequently?
> 
> View attachment 532707



Cut them back, dig them up and divide them, and then replant fresher plants in the autumn. 

Spread them round the neighbourhood too 



Reynard said:


> Other than broad beans (yuk!) that sounds lush.  Some home made sourdough would go well with that.
> 
> Mozzarella is one of the things that i always have in, as I do cook a lot of Italian food. Those tomatoes would have been lovely in the tart I baked last night. I had to resort to shop bought tomatoes as something has eaten most of my tomato plants.



Broadbeans eaten very small, not old leathery sort. 

Yes will probs have some home made sourdough with it too. 

But I didn't want to come across too* "Overheard in Waitrose" / "Felicity Kendal in the Good life" about it all 

*Although I fear that ship may have already. sailed some time back


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2020)

I forgot to mention, but I stubbed my toe when I got up for a drink of water in the middle of the night. 
It was the toe that went Wee wee wee, all the way home! 

It still hurts..


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Broadbeans eaten very small, not old leathery sort.
> 
> Yes will probs have some home made sourdough with it too.
> 
> ...



Hah, I think you and I are birds of a feather.  Nothing like a good, fresh sourdough loaf. 

It's the flavour of broad beans that I don't like. Am pretty unfussy, I'll eat almost anything, but that's one of the few things I won't.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2020)

By the sound of the constant buzzing there are approximately 1284 flies in this apartment, but I can't see more than one at a time.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jun 2020)

How can that possibly be comfortable?


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Jun 2020)

Lunch over , just mozzarella piled high with french beans á la dent and smothered with pesto "ooh! get you" l hear you mutter, quite rightly 
It's hot , it's humid and sticky. tried sitting outside with the dogs , they became fractious and irritating. and l became ill tempered and irritated.
Can't get overly enthusiastic about food this evening ! It may be a bit weird but l fancy a pile of just cooked new spuds surmounted by eggs florentine with a side order of baby courgettes washed down with Crémant d’Alsace.🍸


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> How can that possibly be comfortable?
> 
> View attachment 532737



Did you assemble that correctly?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Lunch over , just mozzarella piled high with french beans á la dent and smothered with pesto "ooh! get you" l hear you mutter, quite rightly
> It's hot , it's humid and sticky. tried sitting outside with the dogs , they became fractious and irritating. and l became ill tempered and irritated.
> Can't get overly enthusiastic about food this evening ! It may be a bit weird but l fancy a pile of just cooked new spuds surmounted by eggs florentine with a side order of baby courgettes washed down with Crémant d’Alsace.🍸



Eggs florentine here tonight too.

Great minds think alike.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> How can that possibly be comfortable?
> 
> View attachment 532737


Practising his John Travolta moves ?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

Just made myself a  and sitting down to watch the Norwich - Man U cup quarter final.


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> How can that possibly be comfortable?
> 
> View attachment 532737



I've seen geese whiffle before but never a cat.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

Oh, and I have chocolate.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jun 2020)

I’ve booked my next blood donation.

However....

When I registered online back in April I couldn’t find my donor card, so registered without. Back then no sessions local till June, so I left it. Got an email earlier this week saying they were coming to town soon.

Soo today logged in. Could I update donor number with my correct one? Nooo. Could I delete the registered account? nooo. So rang them up and asked if they could do it. They tried but could not find my old donor number despite donating in last five years. They could update number of donations but they don’t know my blood group. So treated as new donor... Only been donating since 1984. But they’ve lost the records when they went digital.

Tried booking appointment on website. It had no suggested places despite it has my address and could use that as a starter. So put town name in to search. Appointment available in next town in 3 days great, click on that. Oh no sessions fully booked. So page back and click on next place. You get the idea donation sessions listed where they are already full. Find an advanced search open to only show available sessions. Nope that brings up fully booked session dates as well, I don’t want to book sessions for November. Later after back and forth with fully booked sessions and a million clicks.

I almost gave up on booking a session to give blood. Did they ever do user acceptance testing on this? It’s rubbish. If a session is fully booked do not show it in the listings, and let me click on it, to be told it’s fully booked. Why on earth would I want to be shown sessions I can’t book? Session now booked for end of September

Rant over and now drinking Hobgoblin.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2020)

Just had a two hour chat with my parents on Skype: we're all introverts but we can talk for _hours _when we're together...


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (27 Jun 2020)

@YukonBoy 
I was a regular donor. Over 75 pints. 
They introduced appointments round here. Great, I thought. No more musical chairs taking 45 mins just to get to a bed. 
Booked a time and turned up. Yes they said. Sit down at the end of the queue and work your way forward, just as before. 

Time reserved was a time for turning up, not giving blood. I complained. They never wrote to me again. 

They are almost the most inefficient part of NHS, and that takes some doing.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

Mmmmm, that was nice... 

Eggs florentine (a la Delia Smith), steamed green beans and home made sourdough bread to dunk into the eggs and cheese sauce.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I’ve booked my next blood donation.
> 
> However....
> 
> ...


I'm donating on Monday. My 56th.
I got a txt reminder today telling me that I have to wear a mask.. How can I scoff all the biscuits whilst wearing a mask 😢 

Have you phoned the blood place in Ireland? They're always helpful, I've found 👍🏼


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, that was nice...
> 
> Eggs florentine (a la Delia Smith), steamed green beans and home made sourdough bread to dunk into the eggs and cheese sauce.


Delia puts cheese into the Hollandaise !!! what sort of cheese ?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Delia puts cheese into the Hollandaise !!! what sort of cheese ?



Not a hollandaise, but an ordinary cheese sauce.

She says Lancashire, with Parmesan on top. I just use a nice sharp cheddar. Though I added the last of the mozzarella to the cheddar on top tonight simply to use it up.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not a hollandaise, but an ordinary cheese sauce.
> 
> She says Lancashire, with Parmesan on top. I just use a nice sharp cheddar. Though I added the last of the mozzarella to the cheddar on top tonight simply to use it up.


Parmesan adds that umami to a cheese sauce.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jun 2020)

Following an email frm Priviledge Insurance, I've just applied for a partial refund on this year's car insurance based on not driving anywhere at the moment. I put in an estimated mileage of 10,000 on renewal last August, but 5,000 looks like a more realistic total instead!

Also armchair dancing like a loon to the Chemical Brothers Glastonbury set on the iPlayer. Soon to be followed by Underworld.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2020)

There are 2 small Hedgehogs out on our back lawn this evening . By the way they are searching together I would assume that they are from the same litter .


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jun 2020)

And now my wrist has just buzzed - the Garmin Vivosport seeps to interpret armchair dancing as steps so I've met my target for the day 

Also the chap jogging circuits of the Close keeps seting off the security light of the bungalow opposite as the sensor is either incorrectly placed or overly sensitive.


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2020)

I went on my first non-grocery related shopping expedition since lockdown this morning to buy a new pair of trainers - mainly because my old ones were falling apart.

Had to wait as there was already a customer in the shop, get inspected by the girl at the door who ensured I sanitised my hands, follow the one way system, get served by someone with a face shield, sit on a disposable paper thing on the stool when I tried the shoes on, followed the one way system out the back of the shop and around a pile of cones and tape to bring me back out to the street again and ensured I didn't mix with anyone who might have been going to the stationery shop next door to the shoe shop.

Each to their own but I don't understand people who go shopping for fun!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I’ve booked my next blood donation.
> 
> However....
> 
> ...



I was going to point out that there is a rant thread (which I’ve been attempting to resurrect), but the members of this forum are rubbish at ranting.

The rant thread is currently descending into some lame You Tube critique thread and meanwhile members are ranting on the mundane news thread?

The World is going mad I tell you.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Jun 2020)

I seem to have finished my delivery of Ghost Ship from the Adnams brewery. 

So I’ve ordered some more.

Kudos to @Jenkins for the 15% discount tip.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> I went on my first non-grocery related shopping expedition since lockdown this morning to buy a new pair of trainers - mainly because my old ones were falling apart.
> 
> Had to wait as there was already a customer in the shop, get inspected by the girl at the door who ensured I sanitised my hands, follow the one way system, get served by someone with a face shield, sit on a disposable paper thing on the stool when I tried the shoes on, followed the one way system out the back of the shop and around a pile of cones and tape to bring me back out to the street again and end ensured I didn't mix with anyone who might have been going to the stationery shop next door to the shoe shop.
> 
> Each to their own but I don't understand people who go shopping for fun!


Lockdown ends on the 29th for you. A little over a day from now.


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Lockdown ends on the 29th for you. A little over a day from now.



Won't make a huge amount of difference to me apart from the fact I can stray out of my county and I can stay overnight away from home so may try a little overnight camping trip on a one of the beaches if the weather plays ball.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> Won't make a huge amount of difference to me apart from the fact I can stray out of my county and I can stay overnight away from home so may try a little overnight camping trip on a one of the beaches if the weather plays ball.


Pubs re-open don't they?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Parmesan adds that umami to a cheese sauce.



Indeed, as does gorgonzola.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2020)

Am thinking that a  would go down rather nicely just now.

Off to the kitchen to put the kettle on, then...


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Pubs re-open don't they?



Pubs that serve food and can claim to be restaurants re-open. Ordinary pubs should be allowed to open on the 20th July.

I can't see myself going to any of them as I don't actually have anyone to go out to dinner with and I doubt a pub would want me there on my own to take up a table that they could use for a group of four. Also I don't think live music is allowed at the moment which is the only reason I might have gone to a pub on my own.

Edit: There is also a time limit of 105 minutes in the pub. Also all the hassle of giving contact info etc. I may as well buy a few bottles of beer and sit on the patio.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> Pubs that serve food and can claim to be restaurants re-open. Ordinary pubs should be allowed to open on the 20th July.
> 
> I can't see myself going to any of them as I don't actually have anyone to go out to dinner with and I doubt a pub would want me there on my own to take up a table that they could use for a group of four. Also I don't think live music is allowed at the moment which is the only reason I might have gone to a pub on my own.
> 
> Edit: There is also a time limit of 105 minutes in the pub. Also all the hassle of giving contact info etc. I may as well buy a few bottles of beer and sit on the patio.


Most I've been to over there all seem to serve food, even at night during the week.

It sounds better, over there, when heard over here. Even through RTE.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> Pubs that serve food and can claim to be restaurants re-open. Ordinary pubs should be allowed to open on the 20th July.
> 
> I can't see myself going to any of them as I don't actually have anyone to go out to dinner with and I doubt a pub would want me there on my own to take up a table that they could use for a group of four. Also I don't think live music is allowed at the moment which is the only reason I might have gone to a pub on my own.
> 
> Edit: There is also a time limit of 105 minutes in the pub. Also all the hassle of giving contact info etc. I may as well buy a few bottles of beer and sit on the patio.


Having said that the option to stop for a cool pint outside whilst on a ride is lovely, it's one of the few times i'll pay 'pub prices' for a beer.


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Having said that the option to stop for a cool pint outside whilst on a ride is lovely, it's one of the few times i'll pay 'pub prices' for a beer.



That is true and I'll see how it works out in practice. If I am expected to book a table and give contact information and all that stuff, then I don't consider it worth the hassle.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2020)

_"An employee of a luxury perfumes manufacturer has been awarded €40,000 in compensation by a French court after it was found to have inflicted extreme boredom on him, which amounted to harassment.

Frédéric Desnard had so little to do at his job – that he suffered from “bore-out”, which caused his health to deteriorate."_


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> That is true and I'll see how it works out in practice. If I am expected to book a table and give contact information and all that stuff, then I don't consider it worth the hassle.


Aye but sitting outside would always be my preference if I've a bike out there.


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Indeed, as does gorgonzola.


fine but don't call it hollandaise ...its just cheese sauce.


----------



## postman (27 Jun 2020)

It was our turn to set questions for a zoom quiz.This has been going on for a few weeks now.our son,daughter and their friends.I have been rubbish.I am 70 they are around 23 25 in age.So I got the opportunity to set ten sporting questions.see if you can spot the mistake in one off my first two questions.question one.how many times have Leeds United appeared in fa cup finals.question two name one of their four opponents.I must say it got a very good laugh.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> fine but don't call it hollandaise ...its just cheese sauce.



I never did... 

Two completely different sauces. One made with a white roux and milk, the other with egg yolks, butter and lemon juice.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2020)

I've finished the pencil drawing of the Tyrrell P34. Will go over it in ink when I've got a clear head and good daylight.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've finished the pencil drawing of the Tyrrell P34. Will go over it in ink when I've got a clear head and good daylight.


Might be waiting a while for that second one.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Might be waiting a while for that second one.



Well, let me get a good night's sleep first!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, let me get a good night's sleep first!


How will that improve the daylight?


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> How will that improve the daylight?



Well, there ain't any right now.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, there ain't any right now.


I'll give you that bit...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2020)

Anyways, one last  for tonight.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2020)

Time for some early morning smiles


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I never did...
> 
> Two completely different sauces. One made with a white roux and milk, the other with egg yolks, butter and lemon juice.


My mistake , l thought when you said "eggs florentine" a la Delia Smith, that it was the classic method with a hollandaise heart stopper


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2020)

Morning. 
Just downed one . Will go and make another soon .

If a butterfly flapping it's wings in the Amazon can have such an effect, what would a good sneeze do ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2020)

Good morning. To my rather great surprise it seems the weather isn't miserable this morning but the overnight rain has cleared the mugginess away. I think it may be good enough for a short ride after breakfast...


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> It was our turn to set questions for a zoom quiz.This has been going on for a few weeks now.our son,daughter and their friends.I have been rubbish.I am 70 they are around 23 25 in age.So I got the opportunity to set ten sporting questions.see if you can spot the mistake in one off my first two questions.question one.how many times have Leeds United appeared in fa cup finals.question two name one of their four opponents.I must say it got a very good laugh.


Surely they would know that Leeds Rhino's never played in the FA cup?


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jun 2020)

Nice temperature this morning, but that wind is a bit keen, back is slowly getting better, but it is slowly does it not know I have mileage to do.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. To my rather great surprise it seems the weather isn't miserable this morning but the overnight rain has cleared the mugginess away. I think it may be good enough for a short ride after breakfast...


It is amazing how far you can see when the air has cleared.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It is amazing how far you can see when the air has cleared.


I can see clearly now the rain is gone..
I think there's a song there, somewhere! 🎶


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It is amazing how far you can see when the air has cleared.


Just looked up & can see the sun, that's 94,000,000 million miles, how far do you want to see


----------



## mybike (28 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's summer in the UK? I wondered what day it would be this year.
> 
> Before someone jumps on me, there's some seriously dark cloud approaching here. This is supposed to be the "German Tuscany"... Humpf.



FWIW, the rain trapped me in the summerhouse.



Phaeton said:


> Our chipboard timber started turning a darker colour earlier in the year, it was obvious there was a leak somewhere, I went out & bought some galvanised sheets, put a fibreglass (I think) membrane down then just screwed the sheets to the existing boards, reroofed in under an hour about £150 if I remember correctly



The garage roof seems fine, but it, together with next doors paved area, does contribute to the rising of the local water table above ground level.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2020)

I swatted a rather large spider on our bedroom curtains this morning. 
A bit of a dilemma followed.. 
MrsPete is an arachnophobe and it dropped into her handbag 😂 Errrrrr, I mean 😢
Do I tell her? Rummage through her handbag? (I never go through her handbag!!) Or take it downstairs and tell her about the dead arachnid lurking within? 🤔


----------



## pawl (28 Jun 2020)

I know Amazon sell almost anything,but Butterflies really.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I swatted a rather large spider on our bedroom curtains this morning.


That was your error, murderer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2020)

Good morning all. I just managed to make a pot of tea, something I was incapable of doing yesterday because I couldn't stand up for long enough to make it.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Did you assemble that correctly?


I followed the advice from your aforementioned site, https://www.andreas.com/catman.html on poking said unit deployed it's "Twin D-shaped five-pin spike connectors have an average seek rate of 3 nanoseconds." Both hit target with precise accuracy so I think so.


----------



## mybike (28 Jun 2020)

Mrs MY decided to change the duvet for a lighter one, so I'm afraid the blame for the sudden chill in the weather is quite clear.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jun 2020)

Had boiled eggs and toast for brekkie, on my second cuppa..
Windy bright day, wife still in the pit..need to do something today.
Though I suspect my job will involve an oven and some cleaner


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I swatted a rather large spider on our bedroom curtains this morning.
> A bit of a dilemma followed..
> MrsPete is an arachnophobe and it dropped into her handbag 😂 Errrrrr, I mean 😢
> Do I tell her? Rummage through her handbag? (I never go through her handbag!!) Or take it downstairs and tell her about the dead arachnid lurking within? 🤔


Why swat it. Just chuck it outside or even leave it alone and it will go away anyway.


----------



## postman (28 Jun 2020)

One year ago today i was in New York,having a holiday.What a difference.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> It was our turn to set questions for a zoom quiz.This has been going on for a few weeks now.our son,daughter and their friends.I have been rubbish.I am 70 they are around 23 25 in age.So I got the opportunity to set ten sporting questions.see if you can spot the mistake in one off my first two questions.question one.how many times have Leeds United appeared in fa cup finals.question two name one of their four opponents.I must say it got a very good laugh.


I hope the following were answers to three of your old boys sports quiz?

Teofilo Stevenson
Alberto Juantorena
Mary Peters

It’s not a proper sports quiz otherwise.


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2020)

I've got my flippers and snorkel all ready for this morning's ride. 

Summer is wonderful


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jun 2020)

Typical West Highland morning. No wind so probably lots of midges and suitably damp. I do not plan to go out soon to check but will have to sometime to go dig some tatties up.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I swatted a rather large spider on our bedroom curtains this morning.
> A bit of a dilemma followed..
> MrsPete is an arachnophobe and it dropped into her handbag 😂 Errrrrr, I mean 😢
> Do I tell her? Rummage through her handbag? (I never go through her handbag!!) Or take it downstairs and tell her about the dead arachnid lurking within? 🤔


Tut tut.

You should never let it slip that you’ve even squashed a thunderbug on this lefty, vegan, tree-hugging moralistic forum, let alone a spider.

You need the Fly Fishing, Crossbow Hunters or Hot Rodders forums. 

By the way, I wouldn’t tell her.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some early morning smiles



Morning 25 smiles completed fantastic ride .
First cuppa drank
Time for some breakfast


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jun 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning 25 smiles completed fantastic ride .
> First cuppa drank
> Time for some breakfast




Bloody people smiling.. I just don't get it


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2020)

Doorbell just rang, it's a friend/daughter of landlady asking for help moving two 1000 litre water containers for use as rainwater collection.

During this operation Landlady reports that I may have been adopted by a cat: apparently it used to belong to someone living here and has been seen/heard trying to get into the apartment in recent days. I've been leaving water out for the dog, so maybe the cat has noticed too. We shall see.

In other news I realised while hauling water tanks that it is unspeakably hot so I think I'll forgo riding today and do something achievable in the shade instead...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jun 2020)

It’s gusting at 40+ mph here today. Hence Zwift for me. I was hoping to get outside.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Just looked up & can see the sun, that's 94,000,000 million miles, how far do you want to see


How far is Jupiter ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2020)

Encouraged by this newly discovered ability to stand up and walk around at a snail's pace, I'm now going to try a cup of coffee.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> How far is Jupiter ?


About 85 yards, but I still think it's a silly name to call a child


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Encouraged by this newly discovered ability to stand up and walk around at a snail's pace, I'm now going to try a cup of coffee.


I must have missed something? but I know the feeling well, especially as you're trying to hold yourself so you don't hurt yourself, but hurt yourself more because of how tight you've tightened your muscles.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I must have missed something? but I know the feeling well, especially as you're trying to hold yourself so you don't hurt yourself, but hurt yourself more because of how tight you've tightened your muscles.


I thought I mentioned it on Friday but perhaps not. I put my back out while putting a fresh bin liner into my kitchen pedal bin and spent the following 24 hours virtually immobile and in bad pain. It's now easing off, thank goodness and paracetamol.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I thought I mentioned it on Friday but perhaps not. I put my back out while putting a fresh bin liner into my kitchen pedal bin and spent the following 24 hours virtually immobile and in bad pain. It's now easing off, thank goodness and paracetamol.


I have found Ibuprofen have a better effect for me, they seem relax the muscles better, I normally don't take them for headaches or anything as they don't seem to give me any pain relief but they are certainly working on the back.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2020)

I've reorganised the veranda, now I have a breakfast table:







And a sitting area:






It's ´_Country Living_' heaven here, I tell you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I have found Ibuprofen have a better effect for me, they seem relax the muscles better, I normally don't take them for headaches or anything as they don't seem to give me any pain relief but they are certainly working on the back.


I just looked at the sell/use by date of my Ibuprofen and they're a year or so out of date and I'm not in fit state to go out and buy any more. Let's hope it was a good vintage....


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2020)

It's windy and warm here, so I'm going to risk washing the bedclothes.

Don't talk to me about living dangerously...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jun 2020)

I’m two hours into a three-hour workout. Unfortunately, I’m having to do it on Zwift as the ridiculous crosswinds outside today would probably have me doing a Chris Froome. Constant pedalling at 85rpm is not nice. But then I’d feel worse if I didn’t do the workout.

Do you ever feel like your own worst enemy?


----------



## pawl (28 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> I've got my flippers and snorkel all ready for this morning's ride.
> 
> Summer is wonderful
> 
> ...


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2020)

I cut my planned ride short today. I had an 80 mile loop to the coast planned but it was just too wet and definitely too windy so I'm back here now after a blustery 33 miles and sitting on the sofa eating the sandwiches which I had made for the half way picnic.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2020)

It absolutely belted it down with rain overnight. I want a refund on the forecast because it wasn't supposed to. I'd left the window on the landing open, and had to mop up a rather large puddle and dry a soggy rug.

Other than that, I had some milk on the verge of turning, so I'm in the middle of making cheese. The curds are currently dripping out.

And i am listening to Sheffield Utd v Arsenal in the FA Cup


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "That Smells Nice"







I keep these in my smalls drawer...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Jun 2020)

My body is my temple?

A Chinese temple?

I think I fancy a chinese takeaway.

No problem talking the kids into it.

Just have to work on the Missus.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2020)

I now have an ink drawing of a Tyrrell P34.

Been one of those days. Am sitting here struggling to stay awake.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2020)

Finally it's raining. The tension all afternoon has been unbearable.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finally it's raining. The tension all afternoon has been unbearable.


Wait whilst you cycle to work in the morning, in it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2020)

I went out today, and bought a grill/griddle to put on my gas BBQ. It is great. Now I can caramelize onions, and other grilly/griddly type things. Gives kind of a way to brown and sear and caramelize like you cannot with open grating. Cheaper than a frying pan, and more versatile. I made some bratwurst/bacon/cheese patties, caramelized onions for them, then toasted the buns as well. Took about ten minutes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finally it's raining. The tension all afternoon has been unbearable.


How's the washing?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2020)

Oh, and for the first time since March, I have been able to go to mass. A great many precautions in place.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wait whilst you cycle to work in the morning, in it.



Wait for what? I'd only get wetter.

(Another post-payday item on the shopping list: a lightweight waterproof jacket)


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2020)

By the way, am I the only one who likes sitting outside under an overhanging roof and listening to the rain?


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How's the washing?



I did a risk assessment earlier and concluded that the evidence of the big grey clouds meant it would be statistically probable I'd have damp bedsheets if I didn't bring them under cover.

So I did.


----------



## snorri (28 Jun 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Bloody people smiling.. I just don't get it


Smiling I can put up with, but not before before breakfast has been consumed.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> By the way, am I the only one who likes sitting outside under an overhanging roof and listening to the rain?
> View attachment 532989


I'd say so.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'd say so.



Someone obviously hasn't watched the babylon 5 episode "Messages From Earth"


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2020)

I have a


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jun 2020)

I was bidding on a new 2nd hand kit car, I bid 10 days ago with my maximum bid, I was winning with 3 minutes to go, when it suddenly jumped to 50% more than my maximum bid, I think there were 2 desperate people after it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Someone obviously hasn't watched the babylon 5 episode "Messages From Earth"



I guess not everyone understands high culture.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I guess not everyone understands high culture.


It comes and goes.


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2020)

I put on a coat I hadn't worn in a while and found a fiver I didn't know I had in the pocket


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> I put on a coat I hadn't worn in a while and found a fiver I didn't know I had in the pocket



That happened to me the other day. Although it is one of the old paper fivers, so until I can get to the bank, and assuming they will still exchange it...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I guess not everyone understands high culture.



Absofragginlutely!


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2020)

Wasn't hungry at supper time. But now I am, so making some singapore noodles.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> That happened to me the other day. Although it is one of the old paper fivers, so until I can get to the bank, and assuming they will still exchange it...


The bank is the only place you can take it. Old notes remain exchangeable, once they've been withdrawn.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> I put on a coat I hadn't worn in a while and found a fiver I didn't know I had in the pocket


In a while!
T'is twenty years since they were around.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> It comes and goes.


Culture Club Karma Cameleon


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> In a while!
> T'is twenty years since they were around.



It was a bit of a shock when I went back to the UK and found this. When I left the "George Stephenson" notes were still pretty new...


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Culture Club Karma Cameleon


I hoped someone would 'get it'


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2020)

Morning all 
Breezy here outside 
Smells like the cat has just used his litter box


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jun 2020)

Two of our dogs are out of sight barking frantically at some real or perceived threat in the forest. Another one is looking rather disconsolate , he has a worryingly noisy stomach and won't move from the hall floor. last but not least the big black one is grumbling because l haven't fed him yet. They can all "get lost" until l have had more strong black coffee


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jun 2020)

Certainly Grim up North currently


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jun 2020)

Rain on the windows front and back which is a bit odd, Temp is 11C outside and 19C inside. I am tempted to light the fire but often find that the house warms up especially as the oven will be on to make biscuits. Not really tried this yet but will give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Certainly Grim up North currently



Grim everywhere I recon.


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Certainly Grim up North currently


Is that a euphemism or have l missed the point ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2020)

dave r said:


> Grim everywhere I recon.


Definitely grimbly down south.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Is that a euphemism or have l missed the point ?


Have this one on me


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It was a bit of a shock when I went back to the UK and found this. When I left the "George Stephenson" notes were still pretty new...


Tyred's would be either of these


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2020)

I've had to water the pots in the garden, especially the two fuschias under the tree. 

It's been 1 hour 27 minutes since I pressed 'Start' on the dishwasher.


----------



## postman (29 Jun 2020)

Well in ten mins,postman is going for a walk.Tomorrow is my brother's anniversary,so a card is in order.It also happens to be Mr and Mrs Postman's 30th Wedding Anniversary,.So i shall venture further afield and get some flowers for Mrs P .After 30 years i think that is a good swap.Our plans like zillions of others have taken a battering.A nice meal and a concert featuring one Miss Diana Ross have been cancelled.So it looks like cake and sarnies in the garden or conservatory and i am told a couple of bottles of fizzy pop stuff,poshecho or something sounding similar that i cannot spell.It will be a good day.To be on the safe side and not get in to trouble,i had better not go out for a ride.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2020)

Morning .
It's been raining here but has stopped at the moment .
I went and had a nap earlier as my eyes were burning . They are feeling better at the moment .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2020)

I've just carried a big case of beer from the front door to the kitchen without back pain. I'm in the men's. I actually just typed 'I'm on the mend.'


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jun 2020)

I went on a bike ride yesterday. I had the mother of all blow-outs. Sidewall of the tire parted from the clincher wires, and the tube blew up, then wrapped around the front quick release and axle. I got the bicycle stopped before an endo, and did not topple off, either. Called Mrs. GA, and was picked up . It may be hard to find reasonably priced 26" 100 p.s.i. tires in the current situation without resorting to Amazon.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2020)

Thats a bit spectacular, glad to hear you didn't do yourself any harm


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jun 2020)

And the Trek 950 will be up on the hard for a few days as I get everything repaired. I got it in that condition, when the weather moderates around here, I shall fire up the airbrush, and repaint.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2020)

I've spent the morning doing the housework, now thinking about sausage batches for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2020)

It's very cool and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. I have resorted to fluffy winter socks.

I have bailed out the vegetable planters, re-jigged the fridge in the utility room, found some ingredients to cook with tonight and sanded down and varnished the easel board I'm making. I think this might be the last coat of varnish prior to a final sand and polish.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Ink"






A quick pen and ink portrait of someone very dear to me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's very cool and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. I have resorted to fluffy winter socks.
> 
> I have bailed out the vegetable planters, re-jigged the fridge in the utility room, found some ingredients to cook with tonight and sanded down and varnished the easel board I'm making. I think this might be the last coat of varnish prior to a final sand and polish.


I've got socks on too.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jun 2020)

My biscuits using one of my made up on the spur of the moment recipes turned out rather well. Mebbe I should call it a BoJo recipe. The only improvement is to use plain flour and not self raising when I get some.

The Islands seem to be in a bit of a ferment regarding lifting lockdown. The holiday home owners of course want every restriction lifted immediately since they do not live here and want to start making money again.
Most B&B's are not taking guests in the foreseeable future and restaurants and tea rooms are not opening their doors tho' most are doing carry out with advance payment. One hotel at least is remaining closed but don't know about the others.
People like myself who should really be shielding tho' that is a different proposition here are not too keen on floods of incomers from dodgy areas as it makes shopping difficult and also liable to bring infection.
The ferry is also a problem as with limited capacity it is likely to get booked up by tourists and local residents are going to have a problem travelling at short notice for medical appointments or any other reason. In effect we are likely to be imprisoned because of some wanting to start making money. Probably those who came here expecting to make an easy living off the back of the tourists.
The ferries are now taking bookings but the real flash point will not be till mid July. We just wait and see.


----------



## pawl (29 Jun 2020)

Started to trim the conifer hedging.Estimate it’s going to take three brown bin loads to complete.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jun 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I went on a bike ride yesterday. I had the mother of all blow-outs. Sidewall of the tire parted from the clincher wires, and the tube blew up, then wrapped around the front quick release and axle. I got the bicycle stopped before an endo, and did not topple off, either. Called Mrs. GA, and was picked up . It may be hard to find reasonably priced 26" 100 p.s.i. tires in the current situation without resorting to Amazon.
> View attachment 533153
> 
> View attachment 533154
> ...



check that brake pad out - hope that wasn't like that before the blow out. If it was... whoops.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jun 2020)

I actually put Fuel in the car yesterday - £40 to almost full. Last time was about 14 weeks ago. It's usually nearly £40 a week.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2020)

Had a bitsas for lunch. There was some smoked mackerel left, and a dollop of hummus, so put pay to that with a couple of slices of sourdough bread and two 

Also had a couple of satsumas.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got socks on too.



I doubt they're fluffy and pink though


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jun 2020)

fossyant said:


> I actually put Fuel in the car yesterday - £40 to almost full. Last time was about 14 weeks ago. It's usually nearly £40 a week.


I've noticed the price appears to have gone up at least 10p in the last 2 weeks


----------



## fossyant (29 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I've noticed the price appears to have gone up at least 10p in the last 2 weeks



2p here. Was 99.9 now 101.9 at Morrisons. Esso were always 10p dearer.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I've noticed the price appears to have gone up at least 10p in the last 2 weeks


I last put fuel in the car on 31 January 2020 and its still got quarter of a tank, not bad eh?


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Jun 2020)

Just priced up a new pc for some casual gaming and light internet use.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Just priced up a new pc for some casual gaming and light internet use.
> View attachment 533204



That would buy a fair few bicycles...


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jun 2020)

Instead of wearing a face mask when going shopping l have now got one of those visor objects. Absolutely fine until l wanted to speak to a shop assistant ....sounds as though l have my head in a bucket and l have to speak clearly and loudly or l can't be heard. And as far as speaking to and being heard by a fellow visor wearer !! Oh boy will l be happy when this unhealthy situation comes to an end


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2020)

I seem to be good at having these naps. I've just woken up from another one !


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jun 2020)

I am having to contemplate going in & putting trousers on


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Instead of wearing a face mask when going shopping l have now got one of those visor objects. Absolutely fine until l wanted to speak to a shop assistant ....sounds as though l have my head in a bucket and l have to speak clearly and loudly or l can't be heard. And as far as speaking to and being heard by a fellow visor wearer !! Oh boy will l be happy when this unhealthy situation comes to an end



Maybe my strimmer visor will be staying on the shelf in the garage for a wee while longer then... 

But yeah, on a serious note, I most definitely agree with your last sentiment.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2020)

I've given in and reached for a fleecy throw. It's well


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jun 2020)

Finished installing parental control on the laptop my son uses for his school work. The cheeky beggar has been sneaking on YouTube to watch gaming videos when he’s supposed to have been working! 

Now he can’t. And if he needs to go on YouTube for his school work, he has to ask me to unblock it (which I don’t mind doing if it keeps him focused).


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jun 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Finished installing parental control on the laptop my son uses for his school work. The cheeky beggar has been sneaking on YouTube to watch gaming videos when he’s supposed to have been working!
> 
> Now he can’t. And if he needs to go on YouTube for his school work, he has to ask me to unblock it (which I don’t mind doing if it keeps him focused).


LOL, wrong, how old is he
5-7 3 days
7-9 2 days
9-11 1 day
11-13 6 hours
13+ He's already watching Youtube


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've given in and reached for a fleecy throw. It's well


Come and live in SW. France , today has been lovely , clear blue sky , light breeze and 27c


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2020)

I thought the moon was lighting up the clouds nicely a few days ago .





The tall tree in the background is sadly no more .


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jun 2020)

Just realised I made a terrible mistake in my last post. I said that my made up recipe for biscuits which had turned out well could be called a BoJo recipe. If they had been a disaster yes but since they were ok it is not appropriate. I can only apologise and cannot even offer them to anybody as somebody seems to have eaten them all.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Come and live in SW. France , today has been lovely , clear blue sky , light breeze and 27c


_Volontiers_


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> _Volontiers_


You would be made welcome , in my little village as well as the French inhabitants there are S. Africans , British, American, Irish and possibly other nationalities. The nice thing is that its not important where you hail from , what counts is that you make a bit of effort to communicate and join in with all the stuff that goes on, from live music to street markets. The icing on the cake is that our mayor , M. jacques roux is a very strong supporter of cycling and both of his sons were professionals.


----------



## mybike (29 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I thought I mentioned it on Friday but perhaps not. I put my back out while putting a fresh bin liner into my kitchen pedal bin and spent the following 24 hours virtually immobile and in bad pain. It's now easing off, thank goodness and paracetamol.



It never ceases to amaze me how I can hurt my back doing the most innocuous things. You have my sympathy & best wishes.


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2020)

eek  I am trying to watch a programme about the Glacier Express. Two minutes in, and the first mistake. The Glacier Express was described as a locomotive. It is not, its a route.

They are showing the top of the Jungfrau, which is not part of the Glacier Express, at least not in my book.


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2020)

Now they have moved to New Zealand.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> eek  I am trying to watch a programme about the Glacier Express. Two minutes in, and the first mistake. The Glacier Express was described as a locomotive. It is not, its a route.
> 
> They are showing the top of the Jungfrau, which is not part of the Glacier Express, at least not in my book.


I'm watching that too. Never let the facts get in the way of a good story. 
We've been all over those hills and railways and agree with all you say.


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2020)

One programme, they were saying how the driver slowed down specifically so the passengers could get a better view. Er no.... it was an ancient wooden bridge in Morocco, so no doubt there was a speed restriction on it.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2020)

The bottom hinge on my bathroom door is squeaking. 
I might have to unleash the GT85!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2020)

It's the TV equivalent of a coffee table book. Lovely to look at, but little substance.
They've just gone down a 1.5 mile zip wire and said you have to walk all the way back up!!!


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> It's the TV equivalent of a coffee table book. Lovely to look at, but little substance.
> They've just gone down a 1.5 mile zip wire and said you have to walk all the way back up!!!


Dunno about a 'zip line' but I'd love a go on one of there,


View: https://youtu.be/OVcwcvwzRPs


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (29 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Dunno about a 'zip line' but I'd love a go on one of there,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/OVcwcvwzRPs



Done that, or something similar. Must be 20 years ago. Was good fun. 

Now they are going up the Gornergrat. Been there. Many times.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Dunno about a 'zip line' but I'd love a go on one of there,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/OVcwcvwzRPs



I remember seeing something similar in Wales many years ago. Sure it was around Llandudno...maybe on the Orme


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2020)

Probably a poor imitation, but it still seems to be there. https://www.jnlllandudno.co.uk/slopes/tubing-tobogganing/


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Landlady reports that I may have been adopted by a cat: apparently it used to belong to someone living here and has been seen/heard trying to get into the apartment in recent days.



I've found out a bit more: the cat belonged to Elder Son of Landlady and his family, who lived in this flat. They emigrated to the US for some reason, and the cat was adopted by a neighbour. It's probably a bit confused now there's someone in the house, but if I see a "little red cat" it answers to the name "Leon".

Being a cat I suspect "answers to" means "ignores as much as it ignores anything else..." but we'll see.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2020)

Mmmmm, that was a nice tortilla / frittata. It was packed full of jersey royals and a load of random vegetables found in the fridge, and then topped with cheese.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Come and live in SW. France , today has been lovely , clear blue sky , light breeze and 27c



Sounds lovely, but I don't do hot weather very well. When it's cold, one can always put another layer on. When it's hot, there are only so many layers one can remove... 

Shame, the food is amazing, I'm sure.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Come and live in SW. France , today has been lovely , clear blue sky , light breeze and 27c


I'd love to but I'm stuck here for a while. Though, if the world opens up a bit more towards the end of summer, I'd love to stick the bike in the car, find a little hotel and spend a couple of weeks exploring the area


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sounds lovely, but I don't do hot weather very well. When it's cold, one can always put another layer on. When it's hot, there are only so many layers one can remove...
> 
> Shame, the food is amazing, I'm sure.


You could stand under a cool shower if it got too hot. However , and l know this sounds very decadent but since all the houses are ancient and the stone walls are very thick and the windows have shutters (rarely opened fully) the interiors stay fairly cool. Apart from that as l am sure you are aware , from 12pm until at least 2or 3pm it is siesta . It is only in the evening until after dark that we socialise . As l write this at 22.15 it is still light enough to see two or three hundred meters across the fields.
Oh yes and food is of the *utmost* importance and of course it is to be enjoyed in the company of friends if possible!🍸sorry


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jun 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd love to but I'm stuck here for a while. Though, if the world opens up a bit more towards the end of summer, I'd love to stick the bike in the car, find a little hotel and spend a couple of weeks exploring the area


If you get round to it drop me a line and l can give you one or two hotel options that won't break the bank !


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> You could stand under a cool shower if it got too hot. However , and l know this sounds very decadent but since all the houses are ancient and the stone walls are very thick and the windows have shutters (rarely opened fully) the interiors stay fairly cool. Apart from that as l am sure you are aware , from 12pm until at least 2or 3pm it is siesta . It is only in the evening until after dark that we socialise . As l write this at 22.15 it is still light enough to see two or three hundred meters across the fields.
> Oh yes and food is of the *utmost* importance and of course it is to be enjoyed in the company of friends if possible!🍸sorry



Well, my mum is Belgian, so I certainly recognise the value of good food and good hospitality. 

I'm not a terribly social animal at the best of times (I am painfully shy), but I do quite like hanging out with a few close friends, usually with an ample supply of tea and cake.


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, my mum is Belgian, so I certainly recognise the value of good food and good hospitality.
> 
> I'm not a terribly social animal at the best of times (I am painfully shy), but I do quite like hanging out with a few close friends, usually with an ample supply of tea and cake.


Don't apologise for not being overly sociable , just be true to yourself . in my book that's what's important . 👍


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2020)

I washed the dishes. I need to have a lie down now


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> You could stand under a cool shower if it got too hot. However , and l know this sounds very decadent but since all the houses are ancient and the stone walls are very thick and the windows have shutters (rarely opened fully) the interiors stay fairly cool. Apart from that as l am sure you are aware , from 12pm until at least 2or 3pm it is siesta . It is only in the evening until after dark that we socialise . As l write this at 22.15 it is still light enough to see two or three hundred meters across the fields.
> Oh yes and food is of the *utmost* importance and of course it is to be enjoyed in the company of friends if possible!🍸sorry



Sounds very civilized.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jun 2020)

It’s 22:32


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2020)

tyred said:


> I washed the dishes. I need to have a lie down now


You dried them as well!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It’s 22:32


UTC, BST or GMT?


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2020)

Not in the mood to paint today, so have come back to my poem, "Love Lingers Softly" instead.

A break from it has helped, and I managed to do a fair bit of work on it.


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> You dried them as well!



Of course. I do things properly!


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Dunno about a 'zip line' but I'd love a go on one of there,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/OVcwcvwzRPs




I went on something similar in Austria, perhaps not as long as that one. It started raining shortly after I left the top. By the time I reached the bottom, I had very little in the way of braking power. I did my best to lose some speed, but I was reliably informed that the crash at the end was spectacular.  The ensuing headache was spectacular.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2020)

I am currently massacring a packet of milk chocolate digestives.

My poem now has three completed verses and a whole load of lines that may or may not be useful in constructing the rest.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jun 2020)

I have gone down to N-1 on the bike count today as the one I sold on Ebay was collected. The depreciation these days is ridiculous - I lost £10 in 2 1/2 years on that one!

On the bright side, it's now easier to get the mower out of the shed as I'll only have to move one bike, not two.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2020)

fossyant said:


> check that brake pad out - hope that wasn't like that before the blow out. If it was... whoops.


No, caused by the tire wires coming around. It was fine when I crested the hill. I had done some untangling before I took the picture of the tube wrapped around the hub.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2020)

I also want to thank my Chuck Taylors for helping in the stopping of me before an endo.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2020)

Bed for me. I'm tired.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Bed for me. I'm tired.


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2020)

Rise and shine fellow ccer's
Nice little ride earlier to blow the cobwebs away
First cuppa downed 
Time for my commute soon


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2020)

The Starlings are misbehaving on the bird feeder this morning..


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jun 2020)

Shopping done, fish smoked for Cullen Skink later and sun is out. A sad day when I have to buy fish for my smoker. At least I got out in the sun and did not have to wait in a queue to shop and even got most of what I wanted. Ran the car up to where we call "The Doughnut" which is a parking and turning place about 2 miles out and contemplated MacLeans Nose, the Stirks were prominent as well as the Red Rocks. Kilchoan ferry well on it's way for the first run of the day.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2020)

Morning.
We had some drizzle here earlier.
I was just wondering! With some of the easing of lock down and marriages taking place but with safety restrictions. I was just wondering if the wrong people could get married to one another due to face masks being worn ?


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jun 2020)

Morning all, it's a bit quiet on here this morning isn't it?

Summer's arrived with some light liquid sunshine and a stiff breeze, so I may put off my plans to go for a ride until tomorrow and do some work at home instead. Coffee number 1 just finished.


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> We had some drizzle here earlier.
> I was just wondering! With some of the easing of lock down and marriages taking place but with safety restrictions. I was just wondering if the wrong people could get married to one another due to face masks being worn ?


I was once married to the wrong person or vice versa and we could both see one another faces.....l guess you just can't rely on "what you see being what you get"


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jun 2020)

Just washed my car with a jet washer gadget ....rubbish ! Next time l'll go back to a bucket of hot soapy water and a sponge.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jun 2020)

In case anyone is wanting to go to Iona this year the campsite at Fidden is not opening although all the other ones are although probably not Killiechronan but nothing from them on facebook.
Thank goodness I am not intending to travel just now as the CalMac Craignure office appears to be chaos and nobody answering phones apparently although this may be due to a fault in the phone system. Panic is setting in as people with urgent hospital appointments cannot find out if they can get on a ferry. For some unknown reason the office is stated as shut until 1200. So somebody who was going to drive to the office due to phone problems was told anyway. Another of the joys of island life.


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> It's the TV equivalent of a coffee table book. Lovely to look at, but little substance.
> They've just gone down a 1.5 mile zip wire and said you have to walk all the way back up!!!



I agree with your description. It is not intended for people who have done lots of train travel in Europe and Canada, and who can remember where they have been. I am also interested in railway maps and timetables.

There are so many errors in Michael Portillo's railway programme, that it is almost (to me) unwatchable. Drei Annen Hohe in Germany translates to three witches summit. That explains why there was a lady at the station dressed as a witch, complete with broom. He "dismissed" her with the comment "I don't know why she is here". Lazy researchers? or they assumed it was three Anns?


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've found out a bit more: the cat belonged to Elder Son of Landlady and his family, who lived in this flat. They emigrated to the US for some reason, and the cat was adopted by a neighbour. It's probably a bit confused now there's someone in the house, but if I see a "little red cat" it answers to the name "Leon".
> 
> Being a cat I suspect "answers to" means "ignores as much as it ignores anything else..." but we'll see.



Do the large dog and cat get on with each other? Does Beautiful daughter like cats and dogs? 
(Even if they are not pink.)


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> I agree with your description. It is not intended for people who have done lots of train travel in Europe and Canada, and who can remember where they have been. I am also interested in railway maps and timetables.
> 
> There are so many errors in Michael Portillo's railway programme, that it is almost (to me) unwatchable. Drei Annen Hohe in Germany translates to three witches summit. That explains why there was a lady at the station dressed as a witch, complete with broom. He "dismissed" her with the comment "I don't know why she is here". Lazy researchers? or they assumed it was three Anns?


I talked to a fellow who was planning, after all the pestilence is over, to travel from Lisbon to Saigon via Moscow and Beijiing. I suggested he may wish to continue on down the Malay Peninsula to Singapore, and thence to India, if things have not gone all sideways there. I also advised him that that was a dreadfully long distance to travel by rail. I also pointed out to him some books by Paul Theroux.


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> I agree with your description. It is not intended for people who have done lots of train travel in Europe and Canada, and who can remember where they have been. I am also interested in railway maps and timetables.
> 
> There are so many errors in Michael Portillo's railway programme, that it is almost (to me) unwatchable. Drei Annen Hohe in Germany translates to three witches summit. That explains why there was a lady at the station dressed as a witch, complete with broom. He "dismissed" her with the comment "I don't know why she is here". Lazy researchers? or they assumed it was three Anns?


Could be port-a-loo's attempt at sarcasm . Never take a politician at face value ...not even a retired one


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2020)

I slept really well but still feel rather tired and bleurgh, and as a result, I have skipped breakfast.

Have done some general puttering around this morning however. It is still cool, overcast and blustery here, and so the fluffy pink socks and fleece leggings have been pressed into service again.

Green wheelie bin has been emptied.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Spirals"


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jun 2020)

I have to ask has @Speicher been in my Gazebo


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2020)

My homemade cream cheese is really rather nice.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2020)

Speicher said:


> Do the large dog and cat get on with each other? Does Beautiful daughter like cats and dogs?
> (Even if they are not pink.)



The large dog belongs to the neighbours and is big enough to be rented out for rides on Blackpool beach. The Landlord's dog is much smaller and has already stolen Beautiful Daughters heart... She's big on cats too though.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2020)

Time for a  and a snackette. Will be tootling off to Tesco for groceries in about an hour or so - it's been just shy of three weeks since I went last...


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jun 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and a snackette. Will be tootling off to Tesco for groceries in about an hour or so - it's been just shy of three weeks since I went last...


Hope you will be wearing your mask .... for goodness sake l sound like an old fuddy-duddy !


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Hope you will be wearing your mask .... for goodness sake l sound like an old fuddy-duddy !



I have a choice of cycling buff or jumper with a high roll neck. Either will work admirably. Going on your experiences, my strimmer face shield will be staying on its shelf in the garage.

Anyways, time to tootle off. See y'all t'other side.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Hope you will be wearing your mask .... for goodness sake l sound like an old fuddy-duddy !


Why does she need a mask?


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Why does she need a mask?


+155 reasons today https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/?utm_campaign=homeAdvegas1?#countries


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> +155 reasons today https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/?utm_campaign=homeAdvegas1?#countries


But unless she has been confirmed as being a carrier therefore protecting others, then it's a 99% chance she isn't therefore wearing a mask is not going to prevent her becoming one of the 1%


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> But unless she has been confirmed as being a carrier therefore protecting others, then it's a 99% chance she isn't therefore wearing a mask is not going to prevent her becoming one of the 1%


👎 is the polite answer


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2020)

Fish, chips & mushy peas for dinner this evening.. 🐠 

Oh, and the recycling bin is out, ready for collection tomorrow morning ♻


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Jun 2020)

Wonder what the parallels are between the 'wearing a mask' and the 'wearing a bike helmet' debates?
Not looking for an answer. Just wondering.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2020)

I'm going to have to record my cd's onto a USB stick so that I can listen to my favourite music in my car as it doesn't have a cd player.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jun 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wonder what the parallels are between the 'wearing a mask' and the 'wearing a bike helmet' debates?
> Not looking for an answer. Just wondering.


Well one is of dubious value and the other is even more so.


----------



## postman (30 Jun 2020)

Son phoned at tea time,right in the middle of our Anniversary tea.He went to see his 'new' flat.He took photos of it so we could see it.It is filthy even he is disgusted.Never been cleaned last year seeing the state of it.I am sick of landlords and letting agents.Over the years our two have been away we have cleaned more times than i want to remember.Well tomorrow said letting agents are in for a shock,he is not taking it,it's that bad.We are going over to see it for ourselves,then the fun will start,we want OUR money back,and son is going looking again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2020)

Beer o'clock, folks!


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> 👎 is the polite answer


Okay is the polite response


----------



## mybike (30 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> We had some drizzle here earlier.
> I was just wondering! With some of the easing of lock down and marriages taking place but with safety restrictions. I was just wondering if the wrong people could get married to one another due to face masks being worn ?



I understand the couple have to wash their hands & wear PPE after the ceremony.


----------



## mybike (30 Jun 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> 👎 is the polite answer



What answer did you have in mind, was it the same as mine?


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jun 2020)

mybike said:


> What answer did you have in mind, was it the same as mine?


Very probably


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2020)

I've just had an email about my bitcoin account. Apparently I'm $1500.00 up. I'm getting very forgetful these days. I don't even remember buying them....


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm going to have to record my cd's onto a USB stick so that I can listen to my favourite music in my car as it doesn't have a cd player.



I've got a CD player in the car but have never used it, I've got a USB stick plugged in and set on random play, its got most of the music off my computer loaded on it.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2020)

That's Tesco negotiated. It's been nearly three weeks, so had a list as long as my arm and then some! As ever, I timed things for final reductions, and given the place was pretty unbusy, I had everything near enough to myself.

Oddly though, there were a lot of gaps on the shelves and in the chiller cabinets again, with a fair few things out of stock - something I've not come across for a while. It meant that there were several things that I needed (admittedly not desperately) but couldn't get, like rice cakes, lard, bubble bath, butternut squash and peppermint tea. So had to be a bit creative here and there. Hey ho. On the baking front, they now have baking powder and bicarb along with a good selection of flour, but still no cream of tartar or yeast.

But on sticker I picked up beer battered cod, two kinds of smoked salmon, cheddar, yoghurts, mushrooms, peppers, green beans, chicory, new potatoes, large mangoes, avocadoes, blueberries, tangerines, pomegranates, breakfast cereal, bronze die penne and spaghetti and two bags of brioche rolls. Certainly not to be sniffed at.

All groceries now serving their customary quarantine in the utility room.

I have had a cheese sandwich and two  for supper, and am now rather kaput.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> But unless she has been confirmed as being a carrier therefore protecting others, then it's a 99% chance she isn't therefore wearing a mask is not going to prevent her becoming one of the 1%



It's simply being considerate towards other people.  

Went for the roll neck jumper in the end.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jul 2020)

As Tuesday turned out to be a day of drizzle, wind & constant grey skies, I ended up going through a spare room/junk store and clearing it if stuff that should have been thrown out years ago - VHS box sets (remember them?) that wouldn't even cover the postage cost if put up for sale on Ebay, calendars from the late '90s onwards, giveaway posters and the like from various motorsport events, packaging boxes, that sort of thing. I now have 10 black sacks, 1 bookcase, 1 x 3 drawer unit & 1 x storage unit that now need to be taken to the tip/recycling centre. On the other hand I now also have plenty of storage room for more junk


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> As Tuesday turned out to be a day of drizzle, wind & constant grey skies, I ended up going through a spare room/junk store and clearing it if stuff that should have been thrown out years ago - VHS box sets (remember them?) that wouldn't even cover the postage cost if put up for sale on Ebay, calendars from the late '90s onwards, giveaway posters and the like from various motorsport events, packaging boxes, that sort of thing. I now have 10 black sacks, 1 bookcase, 1 x 3 drawer unit & 1 x storage unit that now need to be taken to the tip/recycling centre. On the other hand I now also have plenty of storage room for more junk



If you've got any Derek Warwick stuff or motorsport vids I don't have, let me know xxx 

I still have space to add to my own collection of junk.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> If you've got any Derek Warwick stuff or motorsport vids I don't have, let me know xxx
> 
> I still have space to add to my own collection of junk.


Don't worry, I did check as I went through the stuff, but didn't find anything for either Warwick, otherwise you would have had an alert. I did find a signed jenson Button card from his days in F3 'though. I've kept the motorsport tapes until I can get the DVDs - BTCC from '88 to '99 especially.

There was some good news today. When I finally got to sit down and have a coffee & a catch up, there was an email from MSV - they are opening their circuits up to spectators from next weekend   I have next weekend off and it also just happens to be the HSCC meeting at Brands Hatch on the GP circuit so I need to get a photo done for my MSV season ticket and put some credit on to the Dart Charge account 🏎🏎🏎 and my cycling mileage will be dropping off quite a bit!


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Don't worry, I did check as I went through the stuff, but didn't find anything for either Warwick, otherwise you would have had an alert. I did find a signed jenson Button card from his days in F3 'though. I've kept the motorsport tapes until I can get the DVDs - BTCC from '88 to '99 especially.



Ah, thanks for thinking of me xxx 



> There was some good news today. When I finally got to sit down and have a coffee & a catch up, there was an email from MSV - they are opening their circuits up to spectators from next weekend   I have next weekend off and it also just happens to be the HSCC meeting at Brands Hatch on the GP circuit so I need to get a photo done for my MSV season ticket and put some credit on to the Dart Charge account 🏎🏎🏎 and my cycling mileage will be dropping off quite a bit!



Ooooo, have fun!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2020)

I bought three store-fresh bacon cheddar bratwurst, and added some carmelized grilled onions, garlic, and peppers. I also toasted the buns for same on the grill. Maximilian was able to eat a small bite of bratwurst before his op to-morrow. First thing.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I bought three store-fresh bacon cheddar bratwurst, and added some carmelized grilled onions, garlic, and peppers. I also toasted the buns for same on the grill. Maximilian was able to eat a small bite of bratwurst before his op to-morrow. First thing.



Keeping fingers and paws crossed for Max


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's simply being considerate towards other people.
> 
> Went for the roll neck jumper in the end.


I agree completely and it offers you a degree of protection as well ( and l know it isn't complete protection but every little helps) . Just to add that my partner is Swedish , she worked as a senior theatre nurse in Sweden and wore a mask in theatre both for her protection and for the patients protection. She then became a paramedic for the military helicopter rescue team in Sweden and wore a mask when at any incident. Cut a long story short she knows the benefits of wearing masks and the possible hazards of not doing so and who am l to argue


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2020)

Morning all
Blue skies with some clouds 
Must remember to put the bins out tonight


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2020)

Our heating came on this morning 🔥 🤯


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2020)

It's ♻ bin day, today..


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had an email about my bitcoin account. Apparently I'm $1500.00 up. I'm getting very forgetful these days. I don't even remember buying them....


Quick trade them in for some bitbikes.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2020)

PPFDOTM No Returns


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2020)

Morning all. Tea tastes good this morning.

My fridge-freezer needs defrosting. I've been slowly emptying the contents of the freezer and now there's little else but fish in there. That's supper sorted then.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2020)

Morning.
I put our garden waste bin out last night and is waiting to be emptied . Life can be exciting at times !


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jul 2020)

Must get up and get into Felixstowe as I need food for home & work for the next few days. But first a second coffee.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2020)

Our bin has bin emptied. I took the opportunity to squeegee the muck off the drizzle coated car windows when I went to bring the bin in..

Time & motion perfection in operation chez moi 👍🏼


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2020)

All this bin day excitement - lock down fun - although my nephew loves the bin men turning up. Glad our green bin was collected yesterday as it's also used for food waste (within bio degradable bags) but it was whiffing after last weeks heat as my bins are in the sun all day long. Glad to be able to hose both the green and black out. Think I'll keep this up as I gave all 4 a deep clean during lockdown !


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2020)

I've been to Screwfix (it's not a dating site!) to pick up my new extension lead.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2020)

I believe a big brunch beckons....


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jul 2020)

Back from town. Paid in the cash I got for the bike sale at the bank and then had a successful shopping run. No queues, everything in stock and I've got ahead of the second wave of the bog roll pandemic with a pack of something koala based. 

I think a proper bike ride is called for.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Keeping fingers and paws crossed for Max


Soon to be on his way to the vet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Back from town. Paid in the cash I got for the bike sale at the bank and then had a successful shopping run. No queues, everything in stock and I've got ahead of the second wave of the bog roll pandemic with a pack of something koala based.
> 
> I think a proper bike ride is called for.


These koala-based bog rolls, can you flush them or are they reusable?


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2020)

I thought money from bike sales was to be spent on upgrades or N+1, not wasted on koala bog roll and luxuries like food.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Soon to be on his way to the vet.


I hope the operation goes well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope the operation goes well.


Thank you, I'm hopeful all goes well. I want to thank @Reynard and @deptfordmarmoset and everyone else in Cyclechat for all the good thoughts, Maximilian has good vets and a hopeful prognosis, considering his age. He had a rough start in life, but under the very strict guidance of Sophia (late of this parish) he became a very fine fellow indeed.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2020)

It's  here, and has been for most of the morning. At least I don't need to water the veg.

The change in temperature has really changed the curing time for the varnish I'm using. I'll have to wait until tomorrow to sand it down ready for the final coat on the "working" surface - I applied the most recent coat yesterday morning! Then I'll need to sand down the back and give that a coat or two as well. This piece of plywood is a bit on the splintery side, so the varnish will keep that under control.

It is almost lunchtime. I am hungry.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Metal"







Do you reckon I might have a screw loose?


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Thank you, I'm hopeful all goes well. I want to thank @Reynard and @deptfordmarmoset and everyone else in Cyclechat for all the good thoughts, Maximilian has good vets and a hopeful prognosis, considering his age. He had a rough start in life, but under the very strict guidance of Sophia (late of this parish) he became a very fine fellow indeed.



Pawsies crossed xxx


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Metal"
> 
> View attachment 533535
> 
> ...


Several I'd think


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been to Screwfix (it's not a dating site!) to pick up my new extension lead.




That’s why I can’t find a bit on the side then.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Several I'd think



Just as I thought...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2020)

Thinking about it, I couldn't have picked better weather for doing my back in. Not once have I felt in need of a cold shower in a wind tunnel.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2020)

Building rarely benefits the cyclist. But a new housing estate in a village not far from here, means a new access road to a trunk road has appeared. It’s within 50 metres of a nice quiet lane on the other side. The trunk road has a new filter lane within 10 metres. Nice lane will now make for a pleasant ride without a mad dash along a trunk road to get back to nice lanes.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2020)

It is raining again.

I have succumbed to snuggling with a fleece throw while working on my poem. I now have four verses that are behaving (more or less).


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2020)

The replacement CMOS battery that I had ordered for my laptop has arrived. I can hardly contain my excitement. Life doesn't get much better


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

@fossyant, two for you

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HpYvUsymYhw



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=86RKUoX2WQA


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> That’s why I can’t find a bit on the side then.


Do you

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dFtLONl4cNc

though!


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2020)

Listening to Arsenal v Norwich on BBC Radio Norfolk


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Listening to Arsenal v Norwich on BBC Radio Norfolk


Want the full time score?


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Want the full time score?



I'll pass... 

Just in case @Kempstonian drops in later and hasn't listened to the game.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll pass...
> 
> Just in case @Kempstonian drops in later and hasn't listened to the game.





Spoiler



She cheated and listened to the full game!


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> She cheated and listened to the full game!



I wouldn't be a Gooner worth my salt otherwise...


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I wouldn't be a Gooner *worth my salt otherwise*...


And are you?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been to Screwfix (it's not a dating site!) to pick up my new extension lead.


And that’s not a euphemism either.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> And are you?



Of course!


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2020)

My bottom bracket has developed a very pronounced click. Investigative surgery required.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2020)

Mmmmmm, a  would be a good thing right now.

I now have four verses of "Love Lingers Softly" that are behaving themselves. Though they still may need a little tweaking once I've joined them up with the verses and random lines that are still throwing a collective temper tantrum in a separate word document.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> These koala-based bog rolls, can you flush them or are they reusable?



No idea but they do have a lovely eucalyptus smell.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> No idea but they do have a lovely eucalyptus smell.


Before or after use?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Pawsies crossed xxx


Max came through with flying colors, all was well with the operation, and much of the recovery will be over the week-end. He is sleeping now. The tumor was entirely encysted, it is believed, and the operation went well as could be expected. One of the ladies who works in the veterinary was working at the animal welfare when both he and Heidi were adopted by us from there, and she remembered both of them well. Especially Heidi, whom she personally fostered. She was so young that she was under the age when she could be spayed, and was also too young to be adopted. She was given over to us as soon as possible, though. She was still very young when she came to live here.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

Here's to as full a recovery as can be expected.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Max came through with flying colors, all was well with the operation, and much of the recovery will be over the week-end. He is sleeping now. The tumor was entirely encysted, it is believed, and the operation went well as could be expected. One of the ladies who works in the veterinary was working at the animal welfare when both he and Heidi were adopted by us from there, and she remembered both of them well. Especially Heidi, whom she personally fostered. She was so young that she was under the age when she could be spayed, and was also too young to be adopted. She was given over to us as soon as possible, though. She was still very young when she came to live here.


Great news both for you and for Max.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Max came through with flying colors, all was well with the operation, and much of the recovery will be over the week-end. He is sleeping now. The tumor was entirely encysted, it is believed, and the operation went well as could be expected. One of the ladies who works in the veterinary was working at the animal welfare when both he and Heidi were adopted by us from there, and she remembered both of them well. Especially Heidi, whom she personally fostered. She was so young that she was under the age when she could be spayed, and was also too young to be adopted. She was given over to us as soon as possible, though. She was still very young when she came to live here.



Awh, glad to hear that xxx Do give Max a gentle chin tickle from me.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2020)

Have been trawling the Bay of E this evening. One item that on first sight was an "oooooooh, I *must* have that" very quickly turned, on closer inspection, into a "ffs, this seller *really* needs to go to Specsavers." 

Or at the very least, do a little bit of basic research before listing an item. Wrong driver, wrong car, wrong team, wrong year even... 

The only thing that he *did* get right was the circuit.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2020)

Anyways, it's off to bed I go. Nunnight one and all.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Jul 2020)

Premium Bonds news. £150 this month. 6x £25 prizes.🤫


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Jul 2020)

Bottom of a fish tank weather here this morning, four muddy damp dogs to deal with. On the other hand l think l may make some black and red currant jam and forget the dogs.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2020)

ooh home made jam sounds good @woodbutcher 
Nice blue skies over my section of poshshire 
Black bin out ready for it's emptying 
Soon be time to commute down the stairs


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jul 2020)

Morning.
It's raining here! 
Yesterday we thought we would take advantage of the bad weather and pop to the coast to get some exercise and fresh sea air. When we arrived it was sunny but with a strong wind . The beach was virtually deserted.
It was nice to see some different wildlife. There were Sand Martins skimming low over the sand at the water's edge catching insects. A Kestrel popped up and flew along the cliff edge and would stop and hover with its wings folded to its sides as the wind was so strong .
Back to normality today .


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jul 2020)

Blondie looked at the last remaining hair on his bald head and started singing !

" Oh your hair is beautiful ! "


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Premium Bonds news. £150 this month. 6x £25 prizes.🤫


I must have missed my email....


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2020)

I was up at 06.30 this morning as I'm expecting a delivery from Wickes twixt 07.00 & 13.00.

I could have stayed in bed for another hour or so


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I must have missed my email....


I reckon they're still adding ours up.

And, while I'm here, morning all!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> LOL, wrong, how old is he
> 5-7 3 days
> 7-9 2 days
> 9-11 1 day
> ...


He's 12 and the block is still working. What I might have failed to tell him too is that whenever he goes on YouTube, I get an email letting me know... 

_Mwahahahahahahaha! _


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Jul 2020)

Waiting for a UPS delivery !


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll pass...
> 
> Just in case @Kempstonian drops in later and hasn't listened to the game.


I didn't listen but I had the live action page open on Sky Sports website. I know it was 'only Norwich' but it was 3 very welcome points! Great to see Auba back in the goals again, wasn't it? I might be a bit premature here but the defence looks like it might be improving at last too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RlKkvH4R9k

Forgot this yesterday, by the way.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2020)

Middle of the year today, sort of. As it is a leap year.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2020)

Feel rather under the weather today, just really tired and run down. But then again, it *is* raining. Again. Showers rolling through at depressingly regular intervals.

And it rained on me while I was picking fruit earlier.

On the upsides, I will be having a socially distanced catch up with a friend later. I haven't seen her for the best part of six months, what with one thing and another, and she's been shielding as her husband is vulnerable. I think umbrella and waterproofs might be a good idea, as we're meeting on a village green that's equidistant between her place and mine.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Something you bought online during lockdown"







I'm very predictable, aren't I?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I didn't listen but I had the live action page open on Sky Sports website. I know it was 'only Norwich' but it was 3 very welcome points! Great to see Auba back in the goals again, wasn't it? I might be a bit premature here but the defence looks like it might be improving at last too.



Three points is three points. 

As well as Auba, Dani Ceballos had a good game too. Shame his loan spell is nearly over...


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Jul 2020)

Still waiting for UPS delivery


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I must have missed my email....



I have the app. Instant check.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I have the app. Instant check.


I must get round to downloading that. Anyhow, I logged in and found there was only £25 left for me because some other greedy people had taken the rest.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2020)

I have been picking cherries. I'm afraid just as many ended up in me as ended up in the basket...

They are very good right now. Might make a clafoutis aux cerises


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2020)

Anyways, time to tootle off and meet my friend.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jul 2020)

3rd coffee of the day, before I put a new chain on this bike, need to work out how to hang a carbon bike on my stand so I can do the gears.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jul 2020)

Huge black cloud hanging over my house at the moment. I'm just deciding whether to risk going out to the shed for a while but I don't want to be marooned out there if the heavens open!

I think I'll have a  instead!


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Three points is three points.
> 
> As well as Auba, Dani Ceballos had a good game too. Shame his loan spell is nearly over...


I think we might be buying him. He doesn't get on with Zidane, so there's a good chance of it. General opinion is that its unlikely that he'll return to Real.

Its raining now!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2020)

Before I finished eating a Jaffa Cake, I popped a custard cream in. 
What a wonderfully tasty combination !! 
I'll be doing it again soon...


----------



## pawl (2 Jul 2020)

Steak and Kidney pie for me tonight Chicken for her lady ship Mashed spuds garden peas and plenty of gravy. Apple turnover for pudding( or for the more refined than what I am )sweet with custard.😳😝😝😝😝


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2020)

Szechuan Chicken with Cashew nuts here,

https://www.food.com/recipe/szechuan-chicken-with-cashew-nuts-170720

Mine recipe has cubed Green Pepper in too.

Cooked by yours truly.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jul 2020)

Getting my boiler serviced tomorrow. I'll have to go out in the shed while he's doing it I think.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2020)

Fray Bentos steak pie, mash & peas tonight. 
Not sure about pud yet. It's a toss up between ginger sponge and custard or raspberry ripple ice cream. 
Decisions, decisions 🤔


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I think we might be buying him. He doesn't get on with Zidane, so there's a good chance of it. General opinion is that its unlikely that he'll return to Real.
> 
> Its raining now!



Well, we'll see.

I think it depends on what happens with Ozil... Still trying to figure out what's going on there.

Good to see Bukayo Saka get a new contract. That lad looks like a fabby prospect.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Szechuan Chicken with Cashew nuts here,
> 
> https://www.food.com/recipe/szechuan-chicken-with-cashew-nuts-170720
> 
> ...



Mmmm, I'll have to try that. Don't have any chicken in the freezer, but turkey will do nicely.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2020)

A cold supper here tonight. Hard boiled eggs, assorted salads and cheeses, sourdough bread and a pot of tea. And a choice of cherries, mulberries and bananas for afters. Oh, and several  will be involved as well.

The eggs come from one friend's maran hens, and the sourdough bread (from a small artisan bakery) via another friend who volunteers for a local community food project.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2020)

I can hear chunks of ice falling in my fridge. Judging by the sound and the size of the puddle on the floor, defrosting is progressing perfectly.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2020)

And I had a lovely socially distanced catch up with a friend this afternoon.  Only half an hour, but it made me feel a lot better. We're planning on having a socially distanced picnic at some point in the near future. The green in Coveney has some spectacular views and will be a brilliant place for such.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2020)

About to go get fish and chips


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jul 2020)

I've just had a pizza for tea. Made in Southern Ireland by some Dr chappy. I didn't realize that there was a cheese shortage there !


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, I'll have to try that. Don't have any chicken in the freezer, but turkey will do nicely.


I'd never cook a Chinese stir fry with any meat that has been frozen, freezing damages the cell structure of the meat and makes it a bit tough and chewy.Frozen meat is fine for other cooking methods but the 'flash' frying of a stir fry relies on the meat staying tender and being barely cooked for it's succulence.


----------



## woodbutcher (2 Jul 2020)

Guess what , still waiting for UPS delivery ! The tracking info. is still showing that the delivery will be by 9pm today. 
Hey UPS it is 21.23 in France so where is the delivery 
you have to laugh !


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2020)

There's pidgeons bonking on my fence at the moment. 
Isn't a bit late in the season for bird lurve?? 🐦 🐦


----------



## Low Gear Guy (2 Jul 2020)

I have just been to the compost bin which contains a fine range of partially decomposed vegetables.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (2 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> There's pidgeons bonking on my fence at the moment.
> Isn't a bit late in the season for bird lurve?? 🐦 🐦


No, pigeons breed all year round. This gives them the edge over more intelligent life forms.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jul 2020)

The baby Hedgehog is out in the garden feeding by the bird feeder. I don't know where the other one is but I did see a squashed one down the road. I hope it wasn't that one .


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I'd never cook a Chinese stir fry with any meat that has been frozen, freezing damages the cell structure of the meat and makes it a bit tough and chewy.Frozen meat is fine for other cooking methods but the 'flash' frying of a stir fry relies on the meat staying tender and being barely cooked for it's succulence.



For stir fries I tend to prefer to use cooked meat and then throw in at the last minute. Traditionalists will be up in arms, but I don't think I can fit half a turkey in my wok!


----------



## Kryton521 (2 Jul 2020)

Thought I was going to die today for sure! Went out for a ride, Me; "Ooh. Wait, I've forgotten my other bottle and food". Also me; "pfft sakes man! You're fat and you're not going that far!" Had to hide in a bus shelter to give myself a chance to stop shaking !

Also, "What a lot of weather we're having!" It was warm and damp when I set off. Got very wet and cold, then cold and warm, hot & heavy rain. Bloody freezing! Hot, hot enough that I took leg warmers off, [again.] unzipped light jacket. chucked it down with rain and got very cold.
Very glad to get home.

Got a "patio cherry tree" delivered today, paid for from my £30 something win from the lottery  Also a insect screen for my kitchen window to try and reduce the flies that come in from next door neighbours ............


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

Going on 10pm and there's nine people out changing street lights.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> There's pidgeons bonking on my fence at the moment.
> Isn't a bit late in the season for bird lurve?? 🐦 🐦


You peep at the bees as well as the birds?


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Premium Bonds news. £150 this month. 6x £25 prizes.🤫


Just 1 x £25 for me this month but that's enough to pay for Eurosport for a year and some cheap beer from Lidl.


----------



## Maverick Goose (2 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Morning all, it's a bit quiet on here this morning isn't it?
> 
> Summer's arrived with some light liquid sunshine and a stiff breeze, so I may put off my plans to go for a ride until tomorrow and do some work at home instead. Coffee number 1 just finished.


That's Mundanity for you!


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jul 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> That's Mundanity for you!


I'd rather have that level of mundanity than today's busy day at work followed by the homeward cycle commute being interrupted by the sort of downpour that I don't even like driving in.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2020)

Still cycling at 194

https://apple.news/Amil9H6uERTukPTNQ3uexVg


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jul 2020)

Reminder sent to my work's email address to check if the old Chromebook I have there can run the NowTV app for Sky Sports F1 free practice from Austria tomorrow morning. I may take the Fire tablet in as a backup just in case and hope it's a quiet day!


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2020)

Bremium Ponds this month: £25 

Probs spend it on a pair of shorts.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jul 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Still cycling at 194
> 
> https://apple.news/Amil9H6uERTukPTNQ3uexVg



194?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> 194?


Large digits


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Going on 10pm and there's nine people out changing street lights.


Now have an answer to that age old question of how many does it take to change a lightbulb, and a bit extra.

Nine men, six vehicles and just over half an hour per light.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Now have an answer to that age old question of how many does it take to change a lightbulb, and a bit extra.
> 
> Nine men, six vehicles and just over half an hour per light.



How many Minbari does it take to change a lightbulb?

One, but they stop halfway through and never tell you why.


How many Centauri does it take to change a lightbulb?

Just one. But in the grand days of the Old Republic, hundreds of servants would change thousands of lightbulbs at our whim.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Anyway, last  before bed. There may also be a chocolate biskit involved.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Jul 2020)

Woken up by our cat at 0445 this morning meowing loudly on the upstairs landing.

She started doing this at all times of day about 6 months ago, no idea why as she seems healthy enough.

She does seem to especially enjoy getting up with the birds to do it though.

Which is nice.


----------



## Hitchington (3 Jul 2020)

Geordie Shore's Gaz Beadle has a moan about bin day


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jul 2020)

What do you make of this 

View: https://www.facebook.com/uruguayciclismototal/videos/2881312025329690/


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jul 2020)

TGIF

Kettle's on.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> For stir fries I tend to prefer to use cooked meat and then throw in at the last minute. Traditionalists will be up in arms, but I don't think I can fit half a turkey in my wok!


I'd do that with Char Sui Pork (Barbeque Pork) if I make one out of a Loin.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2020)

First cuppa drank
Showered
Woke up too late for a pre work ride


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2020)

I've just opened the curtains and looked out, its raining, and I've got washing out.


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2020)

There was one of those rubber grip things which are fitted to clutch and brake pedals lying in the road this morning when I was out walking. 

How can anyone lose such a thing?  Even in the unlikely event that it came off the pedal when driving it would remain in the car footwell and why would anyone throw it away?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2020)

Back from shopping. Isn't spinach expensive now!!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2020)

Morning!
I'll be going for a ride in a few minutes .
Bye!


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I've just opened the curtains and looked out, its raining, and I've got washing out.




Damp and dismal here.can here the sound of some one mowing the lawn.Oh well the garage needs tidying up


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jul 2020)

Latest exciting news ....still waiting for UPS delivery. Mind you they have had a change of tactics . Instead of delivery by 9pm yesterday , the tracking site has the interesting observation that it was in Toulouse at 7am this morning and now they don't even hazard a guess as to when it will arrive at my place. The way this is going l could have got on my bike yesterday and collected it from Toulouse and still have been back here by lunchtime today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2020)

Morning all. I've been to the shops to restock the freezer. Veggie sausage sarnie and coffee as a reward. Well, it'll be 2 coffees very soon.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2020)

I'm back .
I did 13 + miles. I've got to work out the + bit .


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Just 1 x £25 for me this month but that's enough to pay for Eurosport for a year and some cheap beer from Lidl.


I'm surprised anybody uses their system what a complete & utter pile of pooh, went to https://www.nsandi.com/ tried to register & ended up on a queuing system which randomly told me it was my turn, then 87 in the queue, then 147 in the queue. Eventually got to the site then went round & round in loops trying to create an account, being thrown back into the queueing system, in the end I managed to create an account & transfer some funds in, or at least I think I have. Now when I go to the sign-in page it tells me my details are incorrect (which they are not), hopefully they haven't been hacked & I've just lost some money


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

A cool and very blustery day here chez Casa Reynard. It will be interesting using the fruit picking pole later to get at some more cherries.

Anyways, the friend who I met up with yesterday is involved with a community food project, and she gave me a box of stuff that was otherwise going to go into the bin. Amongst said items was a job lot of lemons, tangerines and five kilos of sugar. That lot will be having a date with each other shortly - I have spent the morning cutting fruit for marmalade!

Lunch is on the agenda, I have a hungry.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2020)

£50 on Ernie


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Cutting Edge"







I've gone for the "OMG, do we really let her loose with that" kind of approach...


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> There was one of those rubber grip things which are fitted to clutch and brake pedals lying in the road this morning when I was out walking.
> 
> How can anyone lose such a thing?  Even in the unlikely event that it came off the pedal when driving it would remain in the car footwell and why would anyone throw it away?


Tractor maybe?


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Cutting Edge"
> 
> View attachment 533912
> 
> ...


Loose head!


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2020)

Just 1 hour and 2 minutes of work left this week


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Might need to take a rain check on picking fruit...

Because it is currently... raining...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I'm surprised anybody uses their system what a complete & utter pile of pooh, went to https://www.nsandi.com/ tried to register & ended up on a queuing system which randomly told me it was my turn, then 87 in the queue, then 147 in the queue. Eventually got to the site then went round & round in loops trying to create an account, being thrown back into the queueing system, in the end I managed to create an account & transfer some funds in, or at least I think I have. Now when I go to the sign-in page it tells me my details are incorrect (which they are not), hopefully they haven't been hacked & I've just lost some money


I think it's a bad time of the month to be doing it. It was all queuing at the beginning of last month when people were trying to find out their winnings online. Mid month and I suspect it will be plain sailing. Their server isn't up to it at ''winnings time.''


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> Just 1 hour and 2 minutes of work left this week


33 minutes now.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Latest exciting news ....still waiting for UPS delivery. Mind you they have had a change of tactics . Instead of delivery by 9pm yesterday , the tracking site has the interesting observation that it was in Toulouse at 7am this morning and now they don't even hazard a guess as to when it will arrive at my place. The way this is going l could have got on my bike yesterday and collected it from Toulouse and still have been back here by lunchtime today


I hope yours arrives. When they did that to mine I never saw it !


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Jul 2020)

I think I will take up Tench fishing again.

The last time I fished for tench was 1979.


----------



## Salar (3 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I think I will take up Tench fishing again.
> 
> The last time I fished for tench was 1979.



I'm more of a game angler , but I sometimes dabble in coarse fishing.

Here's a lump I had a couple of seasons ago, lovely colour. Caught using lift method on float.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Rain stopped, so off I went to pick cherries. Another couple of kilos in the basket - not counting those that ended up in me. They are so lovely and ripe. 

Interesting handling a 15 foot picking pole in this gale though...


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Might need to take a rain check on picking fruit...
> 
> Because it is currently... raining...


Managed to get just enough goosegogs for a crumble before the pitter patter began here.

Edit: No pole required, 15' or otherwise


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Woken up by our cat at 0445 this morning meowing loudly on the upstairs landing.
> 
> She started doing this at all times of day about 6 months ago, no idea why as she seems healthy enough.
> 
> ...



How old is she? Yowling like that in older cats can be a sign of dementia.


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I hope yours arrives. When they did that to mine I never saw it !


Success , they delivered it but to the bar across the road . Fortunately they know me well at said bar....can't think why


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

I've just made myself a 

Am in the mood for a snack, but something savoury.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2020)

I had a good nap after I got home . I had done 17 miles.
It is raining here .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> How old is she? Yowling like that in older cats can be a sign of dementia.


We suspect it is dementia. She’s 15 now, and had better learn to yowl quietly if she wants to see 16.


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've just made myself a
> 
> Am in the mood for a snack, but something savoury.


Not really snack size but l am making another briam with home grown potatoes , courgettes and tomatoes , 'fraid l had to buy the onions . oh and the olive oil is from Portugal not Greece. In my defence l get it from the grower and maker of the oil ....he is a rogue but very charming


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> £50 on Ernie



My dad's copped just short of £1000 in the last 4 months. I've had £375 in the last 6 month's. Can we swap numbers....


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

It's  here again.

On the upsides, I now have five verses (including the first verse) of "Love Lingers Softly" cooperating with each other. I just need to figure out how to get them to join up with the last four lines.

Which, incidentally, were the first four lines of this poem that jumped into my head. Inevitably while I was in the bath. Bathtime is often good thinking time for writing.

The next four lines I came up with after those have now found a home in verse 3.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I think I will take up Tench fishing again.
> 
> The last time I fished for tench was 1979.


I haven't been fishing for two years and I'm definitely missing it. I love tench, they are my favourite lake fish. My favourite river fish is the chub (closely followed by barbel).

Up in the loft I have masses of fly tying materials. I had a chance to buy a job lot some years ago - remains of a closed down shop I think - but I have so much of it that I think I'd like to get rid of most of it. I have probably at least 1000 tied flies too.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

Salar said:


> I'm more of a game angler , but I sometimes dabble in coarse fishing.
> 
> Here's a lump I had a couple of seasons ago, lovely colour. Caught using lift method on float.
> 
> View attachment 533956


That's nice! How much did it weigh? Looks to be over 5lbs to me...


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Not really snack size but l am making another briam with home grown potatoes , courgettes and tomatoes , 'fraid l had to buy the onions . oh and the olive oil is from Portugal not Greece. In my defence l get it from the grower and maker of the oil ....he is a rogue but very charming



Mmmmm, that sounds lush. 

It's another "raid the fridge" night here. In this case some of the things that were in the box of bits given to me by aforementioned friend. Admittedly I'd rather have a hot meal tonight, but the bread, salads and taramasalata are far too good to waste.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I haven't been fishing for two years and I'm definitely missing it. I love tench, they are my favourite lake fish. My favourite river fish is the chub (closely followed by barbel).
> 
> Up in the loft I have masses of fly tying materials. I had a chance to buy a job lot some years ago - remains of a closed down shop I think - but I have so much of it that I think I'd like to get rid of most of it. I have probably at least 1000 tied flies too.



You lot are reminding me that I haven't gone fishing for far too long.


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, that sounds lush.
> 
> It's another "raid the fridge" night here. In this case some of the things that were in the box of bits given to me by aforementioned friend. Admittedly I'd rather have a hot meal tonight, but the bread, salads and taramasalata are far too good to waste.


Nothing wrong with that ...bon appetit !


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jul 2020)

Fags, Mags & Bags.

Back for a ninth series. Wonderful fast paced Scottish Asian corner shop community shenanigans

The brilliant Sanjeev Kohli and Donald McLeary deliver time after time. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00fbnb7


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> You lot are reminding me that I haven't gone fishing for far too long.


I'm determined to get back into fishing once the lockdown is over. I'm on the at risk register so I'm still not allowed to leave the house 😠

Gives me time to sort out all my gear and chuck away a lot of out of date bait though...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Jul 2020)

Salar said:


> I'm more of a game angler , but I sometimes dabble in coarse fishing.
> 
> Here's a lump I had a couple of seasons ago, lovely colour. Caught using lift method on float.
> 
> View attachment 533956


Nice.

Yes, I’m the same. Have been exclusively game fishing for the past 40 years.

I just fancy something a little more low key and have just got a season membership for Ramsey and District Angling Society. I’m going to fish the River Nene (old course) near Ramsey St. Mary Which is only a few miles down the road.

The season membership was only £15 for the year! A lot cheaper than fly fishing.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Nothing wrong with that ...bon appetit !



Thank you! And same to you.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Fags, Mags & Bags.
> 
> Back for a ninth series. Wonderful fast paced Scottish Asian corner shop community shenanigans
> 
> ...


I'd never heard of it but I just found this on Youtube


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I'm determined to get back into fishing once the lockdown is over. I'm on the at risk register so I'm still not allowed to leave the house 😠
> 
> Gives me time to sort out all my gear and chuck away a lot of out of date bait though...



Good for you, nice to have something to look forward to.  A friend's husband is also shielding xxx So sending a  from me and purrs from the twosome.

My gear is gathering dust in the garage and may well do for a while yet. Unless someone develops a time turner and lets me have more than 24 hours in a day...


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I haven't been fishing for two years and I'm definitely missing it. I love tench, they are my favourite lake fish. My favourite river fish is the chub (closely followed by barbel).
> 
> Up in the loft I have masses of fly tying materials. I had a chance to buy a job lot some years ago - remains of a closed down shop I think - but I have so much of it that I think I'd like to get rid of most of it. I have probably at least 1000 tied flies too.




Have you heard of Roderick Tye?


----------



## Rocky (3 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Have you heard of Roderick Tye?


Is he related to JR Hartley?


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> Is he related to JR Hartley?



No, he is real person who was well-known in Ireland for tying flies. I sat next to him at school.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Nice.
> 
> Yes, I’m the same. Have been exclusively game fishing for the past 40 years.
> 
> ...



If it's anything like the other watercourses here, it'll be mainly roach, perch and eels. Plus pike and zander. And maybe the odd shoal of dustbin lids, sorry, bream.

I used to fish the Ouse at Black Horse / Ten Mile Bank. You can tell if the tide is running or they're pumping, as the water on the river changes direction!


----------



## Rocky (3 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> No, he is real person who was well-known in Ireland for tying flies. I sat next to him at school.


He was quite a good sculptor as well (I've just Googled him)


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I'd never heard of it but I just found this on Youtube




Get digesting it . It's fabulous.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> My dad's copped just short of £1000 in the last 4 months. I've had £375 in the last 6 month's. Can we swap numbers....



We have had a minimum of £50 a month for the last 4 months


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I'd never heard of it but I just found this on Youtube




The dialogue is so well thought out and the little details are awesome. 

BBC sounds had all the series on recently but only a few episodes now. Get it while you can.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> We have had a minimum of £50 a month for the last 4 months


After you have paid money how long does it take to get to the account, created an account & still can't log on


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> No, he is real person who was well-known in Ireland for tying flies. I sat next to him at school.




Tying flies.Get a zip 🐟🐟🧜🏻‍♂️🧚🏼‍♀️🧞‍♂️


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> After you have paid money how long does it take to get to the account, created an account & still can't log on



i think it's the following month's draw


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Nice.
> 
> Yes, I’m the same. Have been exclusively game fishing for the past 40 years.
> 
> ...


As a teenager l caught one or two tench but always put them back . Now l am wondering if l should have cooked and eaten them or would that be unsporting behaviour ? Do you know if they are edible .


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's  here again.
> 
> On the upsides, I now have five verses (including the first verse) of "Love Lingers Softly" cooperating with each other. I just need to figure out how to get them to join up with the last four lines.
> 
> ...


"with sweet repose" ?


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> As a teenager l caught one or two tench but always put them back . Now l am wondering if l should have cooked and eaten them or would that be unsporting behaviour ? Do you know if they are edible .



They're bottom feeders, so likely they'll taste a tad muddy.

Eels, on the other hand...


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> As a teenager l caught one or two tench but always put them back . Now l am wondering if l should have cooked and eaten them or would that be unsporting behaviour ? Do you know if they are edible .


Yes they are but I'm not sure that I would want to try one! A Polish friend gave me some Polish fishing magazines once and they have much the same fish over there as we do. I couldn't read a word of it but the fish were recogniseable (even if they did have different names!) and there was one fella holding a large tench. He was standing in his kitchen. I like them too much to eat one.

I know bream are edible because I once saw one about 8lbs on a fishmonger's slab in the Luton market. I think they get them from Ireland. The owner of a fishery I used to go to visited Ireland every year just to catch bream. Talk about a busman's holiday! 

Also I've read that perch are delicious - and of course we know that pike are popular with travelling folk.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> They're bottom feeders, so likely they'll taste a tad muddy.
> 
> Eels, on the other hand...


Oh yeah, I forgot eels! But aren't they endangered now?


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Have you heard of Roderick Tye?


Never heard of him I'm afraid - but I haven't really got far with trout fishing, having only been once! I did enjoy it though and wanted to go more but I just never got round to it as I was more into coarse fishing and had memberships at a couple of places. It came down to cost really. I did tie a few flies though. Somebody at the fishery gave me a couple of lovebirds to put in my aviary (I bred budgies at the time), so I made him a couple of flies from their discarded feathers - he was tickled pink with them!


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Yes they are but I'm not sure that I would want to try one! A Polish friend gave me some Polish fishing magazines once and they have much the same fish over there as we do. I couldn't read a word of it but the fish were recogniseable (even if they did have different names!) and there was one fella holding a large tench. He was standing in his kitchen. I like them too much to eat one.
> 
> I know bream are edible because I once saw one about 8lbs on a fishmonger's slab in the Luton market. I think they get them from Ireland. The owner of a fishery I used to go to visited Ireland every year just to catch bream. Talk about a busman's holiday!
> 
> Also I've read that perch are delicious - and of course we know that pike are popular with travelling folk.



Poles prize freshwater fish over sea fish, because for most of their (recent) history, they were effectively landlocked. Dad always insisted on carp for Christmas, but it's horribly bony and doesn't taste very nice IMHO. Likewise most freshwater fish.

Perch *is* very good though, as is Zander.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot eels! But aren't they endangered now?



Probably. It's been that long since I last went fishing that the regs have almost certainly changed. Back then, you could take eels (they're great sport too, got real fight to them) as long as they were above a certain size.

I used to hot smoke them. Smoked eel is just lush.


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2020)

In the past week or so I've had a puncture on my mountain bike, a collapsed bottom bracket bearing on my mountain bike (which I will fix this weekend) and now tonight a spoke went ping on the rear wheel of my fixed wheel Raleigh (typically it's the driveside too so added hassle).

My long trouble-free run has come to an end...


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> "with sweet repose" ?



It's not that kind of a poem... 

The theme is about the progression of grief, from loss to acceptance.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

My boiler passed its annual inspection with flying colours! The engineer said it was spotless and needed nothing doing to it. He couldn't even find any dust to hoover out...  So he stood about for a bit (12 feet away fro me) and we talked about bikes (he owns a Trek). Then he left.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Poles prize freshwater fish over sea fish, because for most of their (recent) history, they were effectively landlocked. Dad always insisted on carp for Christmas, but it's horribly bony and doesn't taste very nice IMHO. Likewise most freshwater fish.
> 
> Perch *is* very good though, as is Zander.


My friend came from Gdansk (about 40 years ago) and he said they had carp at Christmas too. Other people (English ones) have told me its a bit like eating warm soap. An acquired taste obviously! I would expect zander to be tasty because they are in the same group as perch and pike. I tok a small pike from a river and gave it to my Polish mate. He BBQ'd it and said it was lovely.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2020)

Last went fly fishing on the River Moy, Foxford, County Mayo a number of years ago. 

Never even caught a cold, whilst my cousin just cast and reeled them in. 
Somethings are unfair


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Yes they are but I'm not sure that I would want to try one! A Polish friend gave me some Polish fishing magazines once and they have much the same fish over there as we do. I couldn't read a word of it but the fish were recogniseable (even if they did have different names!) and there was one fella holding a large tench. He was standing in his kitchen. I like them too much to eat one.
> 
> I know bream are edible because I once saw one about 8lbs on a fishmonger's slab in the Luton market. I think they get them from Ireland. The owner of a fishery I used to go to visited Ireland every year just to catch bream. Talk about a busman's holiday!
> 
> Also I've read that perch are delicious - and of course we know that pike are popular with travelling folk.


Americans also like the Walleye Pike, and the Northern Pike. Wonderful fried, BTW.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Americans also like the Walleye Pike, and the Northern Pike. Wonderful fried, BTW.


I think our pike is the one you call northern pike. The walleye looks very similar but I don't know what the difference is.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Poles prize freshwater fish over sea fish, because for most of their (recent) history, they were effectively landlocked. Dad always insisted on carp for Christmas, but it's horribly bony and doesn't taste very nice IMHO. Likewise most freshwater fish.
> 
> Perch *is* very good though, as is Zander.


I hear carp is good, when prepared in a certain way. The mud ring must be removed, and a sweey sauce should be made for it as a glaze. My father recollected his mother making it, and she was the daughter of a game guide.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> My friend came from Gdansk (about 40 years ago) and he said they had carp at Christmas too. Other people (English ones) have told me its a bit like eating warm soap. An acquired taste obviously! I would expect zander to be tasty because they are in the same group as perch and pike. I tok a small pike from a river and gave it to my Polish mate. He BBQ'd it and said it was lovely.



Mud with bones is my recollection of eating carp. Mum eventually put her foot down, and rightly so, as most of it ended up in the bin. It's not what I would choose for a celebration meal.

Dad's family is from the Poznan / Kalisz area.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I hear carp is good, when prepared in a certain way. The mud ring must be removed, and a sweey sauce should be made for it as a glaze. My father recollected his mother making it, and she was the daughter of a game guide.



The traditional way of serving it in Poland is "karp w szarym sosie" i.e. carp in grey sauce. Which is actually made from gingerbread (piernik / lebkuchen)


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

I remember a programme on TV where chef Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall caught a grass carp from an estate lake, then he cooked it and served it at a dinner held by the estate owner. I remember he kept the fish in fresh water for a few days beforehand to get rid of the muddy taste. Grass carp are a different species but I would imagine that might work with ordinary carp too.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Funny though, carp has always graced tables throughout history. Think of monastery and manor stew ponds. I think the appeal was more that they pack on weight very quickly as opposed to their actual eating qualities.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> The traditional way of serving it in Poland is "karp w szarym sosie" i.e. carp in grey sauce. Which is actually made from gingerbread (piernik / lebkuchen)


Interesting... does the ginger flavour take away any of the muddiness?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2020)

Northern





Walleye






Sauger

My aunt had a picture of a Northern Pike my uncle caught, probably in the Boundary Water between Minnesota and Canada. The fish was nearly as big as he was.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

Yeah that northern pike is just like ours. The walleye looks very much like a zander. (sometimes called a pike perch)


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Interesting... does the ginger flavour take away any of the muddiness?



I wouldn't recommend it as a dish. 

There's no ginger in piernik btw - the flavouring is pepper, cinnamon and clove.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I wouldn't recommend it as a dish.
> 
> There's no ginger in piernik btw - the flavouring is pepper, cinnamon and clove.


Oh right. That sounds like a stronger flavour to me. I won't be trying it anytime soon...


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Just sitting here with my copy of "Kuchnia Polska"

Grey sauce...

4 dkg butter
3 dkg flour
fish stock cooked down with salt and sugar
5 dkg piernik / lebkuchen
lemon juice
3 dkg raisins
3 dkg slivered almonds
125 ml red wine


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Yeah that northern pike is just like ours. The walleye looks very much like a zander. (sometimes called a pike perch)


Just don't try that in Minneapolis-St. Paul. A few years ago, some restaurants sold Zander as Walleye, and got in trouble from the Food and Drug Administration.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Oh right. That sounds like a stronger flavour to me. I won't be trying it anytime soon...



It's the flavour of Lebkuchen as well - surely you've had some of that at Christmastime?

But with fish? No... Just... no...


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2020)

Catfish-some people love them, I hear. That just wouldn't be me. Although I am more of a seafood eater myself. Shame I live more than 800 miles from an ocean anymore...


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

I just found a 48 disc set of Art Explosion CDs that I'd forgotten about. No good to me now because I don't have a Mac any more! Cost me a fortune too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's the flavour of Lebkuchen as well - surely you've had some of that at Christmastime?
> 
> But with fish? No... Just... no...


Same aunt, as mentioned above, made a variety of Christmas cookies at Christmastide. Including Lebkuchen, from previously mentioned uncles' family recipe.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Catfish-some people love them, I hear. That just wouldn't be me. Although I am more of a seafood eater myself. Shame I live more than 800 miles from an ocean anymore...



Oh, I *love* catfish. So do the cats.

It's sold here as basa. It's a lovely, delicate white fish that's really versatile. I'll either do it in a parcel with butter, tarragon and capers, or roll it in bacon / cured ham or poach it in coconut milk and add to thai dishes.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Same aunt, as mentioned above, made a variety of Christmas cookies at Christmastide. Including Lebkuchen, from previously mentioned uncles' family recipe.



Any chance of the recipe? 

To add to my collection.  I have well over a hundred different Lebkuchen recipes, dating back to the 1890s. Though my go-to recipe is a Bavarian one from the 1930s.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's the flavour of *Lebkuchen* as well - surely you've had some of that at Christmastime?
> 
> But with fish? No... Just... no...


Sounds like the things I bought from Lidl a couple of years ago. They were very nice!


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Sounds like the things I bought from Lidl a couple of years ago. They were very nice!



Oh yes, Lidl's Lebkuchen is very good. I'm rather partial to the jam-filled ones covered in dark chocolate...


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

I get fish from Regal Fish (they will be delivering again in a couple of weeks). I was going to try Basa this time to see what its like. Its actually Pangasius, which I know as a tropical fish, so I was curious to know whether it lives in the sea as well.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

It's an estuary species native to Vietnam, I do believe. Used to be sold here as river cobbler before being rebranded.

I "discovered" it after watching a BBC documentary on food fraud about 10 years ago, where they caught chippies passing it off as cod and making a pretty penny as it's considerably cheaper. So I was kinda curious and had to try it. Have been buying it ever since as it's just really lovely fish. Sort of like a cross between plaice and hake in terms of flavour and texture.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

Must sort my bookshelves out tomorrow! Apart from the clip art discs I've found five booke on fly tying and several on fuchsias! lol


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's an estuary species native to Vietnam, I do believe. Used to be sold here as river cobbler before being rebranded.
> 
> I "discovered" it after watching a BBC documentary on food fraud about 10 years ago, where they caught chippies passing it off as cod and making a pretty penny as it's considerably cheaper. So I was kinda curious and had to try it. Have been buying it ever since as it's just really lovely fish. Sort of like a cross between plaice and hake in terms of flavour and texture.


Well that's made my mind up, I'm certainly going to get some on this next order. (I wondered what river cobbler was!). It does sound like the same fish we keep in aquariums but obviously much bigger.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jul 2020)

This thread's getting far too interesting. Not nearly mundane enough!


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Well that's made my mind up, I'm certainly going to get some on this next order. (I wondered what river cobbler was!). It does sound like the same fish we keep in aquariums but obviously much bigger.



Any foodstuff that gets past both the Chief Quality Control Officer and the Assistant Chief Quality Control Officer (aka Poppy and Lexi) generally gets a thumbs up here. 

That is, if they don't have my fingers during the sampling sessions...


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2020)

Well, time to make myself a 

That's pretty mundane.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jul 2020)

The past few pages of this thread have been worse than being at work - my boss talks about nothing other than fishing and food and insists on showing everybody pictures of the fish he's caught and the meals he's cooked. Nobody else in the office cares!


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jul 2020)

Anyhow, my need for coffee has caused a knackered shoulder to get much worse. I stopped off at Lidl on the way home from work for a few bits and they had their cheap coffee offer on again which meant that my backpack was full, but it didn't stop me calling at the 2nd one in town for a few more pcks. These went into a carrier type bag and I set off from the shop only for the bag the get caught between the wheel & forks resulting in an instant stop and me landing on my elbow sending the shock straight up to the shoulder. Doesn't appear to be any damage that I can feel, just very sore & limited movement.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Any chance of the recipe?
> 
> To add to my collection.  I have well over a hundred different Lebkuchen recipes, dating back to the 1890s. Though my go-to recipe is a Bavarian one from the 1930s.


No, that was a jealously guarded secret she was going to reveal to me, but she went into dementia before she could do so.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The past few pages of this thread have been worse than being at work - my boss talks about nothing other than fishing and food and insists on showing everybody pictures of the fish he's caught and the meals he's cooked. Nobody else in the office cares!


I have a boss like that at work, and we think he's a gem. But we all talk about sports cars and cooking and weather.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Anyhow, my need for coffee has caused a knackered shoulder to get much worse. I stopped off at Lidl on the way home from work for a few bits and they had their cheap coffee offer on again which meant that my backpack was full, but it didn't stop me calling at the 2nd one in town for a few more pcks. These went into a carrier type bag and I set off from the shop only for the bag the get caught between the wheel & forks resulting in an instant stop and me landing on my elbow sending the shock straight up to the shoulder. Doesn't appear to be any damage that I can feel, just very sore & limited movement.



Ouch!!!


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

Time for me to toddle off to bed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Anyhow, my need for coffee has caused a knackered shoulder to get much worse. I stopped off at Lidl on the way home from work for a few bits and they had their cheap coffee offer on again which meant that my backpack was full, but it didn't stop me calling at the 2nd one in town for a few more pcks. These went into a carrier type bag and I set off from the shop only for the bag the get caught between the wheel & forks resulting in an instant stop and me landing on my elbow sending the shock straight up to the shoulder. Doesn't appear to be any damage that I can feel, just very sore & limited movement.


Ouch! Still, coffee would just be a cee without an off in the middle.

Morning all. I'll whisper it so as not to wake those having a lie in.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot eels! But aren't they endangered now?


Aren't we all  ?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2020)

Has anyone been to the pub, yet, this morning? Or going later? 
I haven't, and I'm not!


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Catfish-some people love them, I hear. That just wouldn't be me. Although I am more of a seafood eater myself. Shame I live more than 800 miles from an ocean anymore...


I have been waiting for the subject of salt water in contrast to fresh water fish. I love fish but the only "fresh"water one worth eating is a sea trout when caught running up a river to spawn, in my opinion. Mind you l am totally biased because when was a young lad ( many, many years ago ) l worked on an East coast drifter from Boston Lincs. fishing in the Wash . We were after shrimp which were boiled on board the boat , spread out in nets to dry then packed in long thin sacks to be sent off to London . Any fish which were caught accidentally in the nets we were allowed to keep . Nothing better than a flat fish straight from the sea into boiling water for a minute or two then devoured with some bread and butter ( sea air is a great appetite booster).
The boat was the Nellie and Leslie .. she was sold to some wooden boat enthusiasts and restored . She is now in Germany l think.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2020)

Morning .
It was raining earlier. It's stopped now !
Off to make some more .


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jul 2020)

Debating whether I can summon the energy to go back inside & make a 2nd coffee, run out of semi-skimmed milk so may have to have toast.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jul 2020)

Another rainy day in prospect with high winds forecast for tomorrow with possibly damage to buildings and bridges.
Which reminds me of a couple of years ago we when had a horrendous downpour with thunder. My neighbour worked for the local council at that time and was told to go and check on the bridges on the side of Loch na Keal where I often cycle. He reported back in 4 words. " There are no bridges". People caught between the various bridges had to be rescued by boat as bits of the road had vanished also.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jul 2020)

I made the coffee, then decided to do something & didn't drink it


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I made the coffee, then decided to do something & didn't drink it


Make a fresh one.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Make a fresh one.


Drank it cold when I found it, funny that I would never go into Starosta to buy a cold coffee but will drink one I made


----------



## Dec66 (4 Jul 2020)

I'm not going to the pub today.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2020)

Dec66 said:


> I'm not going to the pub today.


Me too.


----------



## Salar (4 Jul 2020)

Just caught up with all the fishy posts 

Hi @Kempstonian I caught the tench in a Herefordshire lake, didn't weigh it, but it was definitely + 4lb.

I think we need a new thread in the Hobbies & Interests forum to talk fishing as it's much too interesting a pastime to be mundane 

I'll start one now.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Drank it cold when I found it, funny that I would never go into Starosta to buy a cold coffee but will drink one I made


Wouldn't buy a cold coffee, so can't comment.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jul 2020)

Salar said:


> Just caught up with all the fishy posts
> 
> Hi @Kempstonian I caught the tench in a Herefordshire lake, didn't weigh it, but it was definitely + 4lb.
> 
> ...



I'll keep away, I couldn't stand the Tench-ion...


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Me too.


Me three


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2020)

Me four


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2020)

Me 5..

This pub is going to be very empty


----------



## Salar (4 Jul 2020)

We can't..........Not open until 13th July.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2020)

Happy Fourth of July!


Oops.
Never mind.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2020)

Dec66 said:


> I'm not going to the pub today.


Me neither. I'm on the Quarantini IPA


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2020)

How good is your memory ?

With the TV companies showing repeat series of Perry Mason or the Saint can anyone remember who committed the crimes from the first showing ?


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jul 2020)

The guy what done it, that was easy


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Drank it cold when I found it, funny that I would never go into Starosta to buy a cold coffee but will drink one I made


You don't like to see all that hard work put to waste !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Me four


I'll second that ! 

Oops!


----------



## pawl (4 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> How good is your memory ?
> 
> With the TV companies showing repeat series of Perry Mason or the Saint can anyone remember who committed the crimes from the first showing ?





Usually after I have watched if half way through.


----------



## pawl (4 Jul 2020)

Just heard a song on Smooth Ellie Brooks singing Fool If You Think it’s Over.Quite appropriate given the current situation.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

It's a cool, blustery day here chez Casa Reynard, with the odd shower rattling through.

I have put the un-quarantined shopping away, done my photo shoot and had lunch. I'm now listening to the qualifying from Austria on 5 LIve Sports Extra.

Shortly, I shall be heading out to deliver some cherries to a friend and have a good socially-distanced chat. I'd better take an umbrella, though...


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Wheels"







Yeah, these are mine, all *very* well played with. On pole, we have a Tyrrell P34, then a Brabham BT44B, a Lotus 72, McLaren M19A, a Surtees TS9B, a Tyrrell 006 / 2 and a Hesketh 308.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Wheels"
> 
> View attachment 534112
> 
> ...








Next, the rear set of wheels on a Scania G450


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2020)

My email telling me I've won summat on the Premium Bonds has just dropped into my inbox!!! 

Unfortunately, I'm in Wisbech, and my account number & login is in Hamtun. 

I could be rich beyond my wildest dreams, but I've still got to finish my shift


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2020)

I got our petrol lawnmower out and did our back lawn. The mower runs a lot better on fresh petrol, or I should say that it goes better and I run after it !
Perhaps I shouldn't have fitted a larger engine to it .


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2020)

Close to murdering my daughter today. Long story about college, but she went to a tiny college (with her boyfriend) and has realised the course isn't very good. We 'agreed' that we'd do our best to get her a place at a local college (even though she was over 6 months too late and the place was oversubscribed). Anyway we managed to get her a place. She's just turned round and told us she's applied to another college with a provisional offer. Guess what, her boyfriend has applied there, but he can't get into the 'first' one. She has done this behind out back. This other college is one of the lowest rated colleges in 25 miles. She says it's not because of her boyfriend - it is as she followed him to the crap college, then decided she didn't want this other college as he can't get in (he isn't the brightest of buttons and is lazy).

I've said no chance - she is going to the first where she has a place. We've already allowed her to cock this last year up, so now it's time to put some rules down. The other college is one of the best in the area, and has a really good reputation. Also, the second choice college is a fair old bus ride away. She is incredibly stubborn and doesn't make logical decisions. I've told her that her decision making has been poor in the last year, so we are making sure she makes an informed choice, not because of boyfriend.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

I am listening to Wolves v Arsenal on Talksport.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I got our petrol lawnmower out and did our back lawn. The mower runs a lot better on fresh petrol, or I should say that it goes better and I run after it !
> Perhaps I shouldn't have fitted a larger engine to it .



View: https://youtu.be/52FK1v6lErQ


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2020)

I spotted these two boats making large plumes of spray in the choppy sea the other day. They were the only boats at sea and both were painted in battleship grey.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2020)

BTW @Illaveago when Allen says he might make a V twin out of it he has form for that kind of stuff,


View: https://youtu.be/PJS8NO2Koic


He's also the bloke that built a bike around an 8 litre V 10 from a Viper 

He's done a few cycles too


View: https://youtu.be/iUak9sqJmnM


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2020)

While the laundry's tumble drying, I'm contemplating the scary prospect of Leeds United getting back into the Premiership. They've almost left it too late to lose their automatic qualification. I'm sure they can still do it, though, and then lose the play-offs. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

I need a  but I shall wait until half time.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (4 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Has anyone been to the pub, yet, this morning? Or going later?
> I haven't, and I'm not!





PeteXXX said:


> Me 5..
> 
> This pub is going to be very empty


I stopped at the pub in the next village to us towards the end of my ride today and was very impressed with the special measures they’ve introduced to reduce the risk of infection.

Nobody except staff goes inside the pub (except to use toilet). Order, drink and pay out in the large beer garden.

Customers have to queue out in the garden to use the toilet. One person at a time - and hand sanitiser used before entry (shame they can’t enforce it on the way out ).

Obviously, this is ok as long as it’s warm and dry. Not sure what they’re going to do when it rains.

I was happy to catch up with a couple of friends who I saw in the beer garden as I cycled past and decided on the spur of the moment to stop. Also happy to put a few quid into the Landlord’s pocket. Wouldn’t like to see him go bust. 

Edit: To be honest, I’ve felt there is a lot higher risk the couple of times I’ve been to the supermarket in the last few months. But this is a country pub with a large beer garden. Different kettle of fish with a city centre pub. Don’t think I’ll be visiting them anytime soon.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

I have finished listening to Wolves v Arsenal.

Now to feed the cats and then to feed me.

Bacon & eggs tonight. For me, that is...


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> *I have finished listening to Wolves v Arsenal.*
> 
> Now to feed the cats and then to feed me.
> 
> Bacon & eggs tonight. For me, that is...


Happy? I know I am! 😊😊😊😊😊


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Jul 2020)

I just celebrated with mince beef, peas, sweetcorn in tomato & ricotta pesto and spaghetti. It was quite nice (which is a good job because I made too much and will have to have it again tomorrow!)


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Happy? I know I am! 😊😊😊😊😊



Course I'm happy! 

I have a date with Match of the Day later. 

AND Lando Norris is 4th on the grid for tomorrow's F1 race.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Course I'm happy!
> 
> I have a date with Match of the Day later.
> 
> AND Lando Norris is 4th on the grid for tomorrow's F1 race.


And I'm just watching the start of Q3.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> And I'm just watching the start of Q3.



Ouch, didn't mean to spoiler it for you


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ouch, didn't mean to spoiler it for you


Well, you never said who was where in the first three.


----------



## theclaud (4 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> Close to murdering my daughter today. Long story about college, but she went to a tiny college (with her boyfriend) and has realised the course isn't very good. We 'agreed' that we'd do our best to get her a place at a local college (even though she was over 6 months too late and the place was oversubscribed). Anyway we managed to get her a place. She's just turned round and told us she's applied to another college with a provisional offer. Guess what, her boyfriend has applied there, but he can't get into the 'first' one. She has done this behind out back. This other college is one of the lowest rated colleges in 25 miles. She says it's not because of her boyfriend - it is as she followed him to the crap college, then decided she didn't want this other college as he can't get in (he isn't the brightest of buttons and is lazy).
> 
> I've said no chance - she is going to the first where she has a place. We've already allowed her to cock this last year up, so now it's time to put some rules down. The other college is one of the best in the area, and has a really good reputation. Also, the second choice college is a fair old bus ride away. She is incredibly stubborn and doesn't make logical decisions. I've told her that her decision making has been poor in the last year, so we are making sure she makes an informed choice, not because of boyfriend.



Maybe he's great in the sack. There are other things in life besides college rankings, you know...


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Mercedes won't win the constructors title this year. They"be ditched the silver scheme for black.


----------



## tyred (4 Jul 2020)

I've just finished servicing my bottom bracket. Now silky smooth once again. 

One of the ball bearings had apparently collapsed. Lucky I stopped riding the bike when I noticed the problem or I would have done damage. It's annoying that the bike has a 70mm shell as I'd love to bin it and fit a sealed unit.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> I've just finished servicing my bottom bracket. Now silky smooth once again.
> 
> One of the ball bearings had apparently collapsed. Lucky I stopped riding the bike when I noticed the problem or I would have done damage. It's annoying that the bike has a 70mm shell as I'd love to bin it and fit a sealed unit.


Sounds as though it was painful.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Jul 2020)

Ursula Andress has just walked out of the sea.


----------



## Kryton521 (4 Jul 2020)

Hopefully Tuesday evening I'll get new kitten, very small and young, She's only 8 weeks but I guess the people that have them want them out.

Miserable weather day, fInally decided I couldn't put it off any longer and walked down to T***o as I'm very short of porridge oats.
Made two loaves of bread, happily the first one came out Ok enough to give to my neighbour as a Birthday present.

Think I'll go to bed and hope the weather is better tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Ursula Andress has just walked out of the sea.



Watching Dr No?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Watching Dr No?


Yup. It's a lot better than the present Bond films.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Crew appear to be "lost"


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Hopefully Tuesday evening I'll get new kitten, very small and young, She's only 8 weeks but I guess the people that have them want them out.
> 
> Miserable weather day, fInally decided I couldn't put it off any longer and walked down to T***o as I'm very short of porridge oats.
> Made two loaves of bread, happily the first one came out Ok enough to give to my neighbour as a Birthday present.
> ...



Just to be aware, at 8 weeks she's still not old enough to be away from mum and siblings, likely won't be very well socialised and will only just be properly weaned. Recommended age for homing a kitten is 13 weeks, as the age between 6 to 12 weeks is very important for kittens to learn how to be a cat.

Trouble is, most people want (mostly non-pedigree) kittens as 6 weeks, by the time they're 8 weeks, they're too old to sell. That's how I ended up with Poppy - she was handed over to the branch of Cats Protection that I volunteer for at 9 weeks because she wasn't commercially viable anymore. Though I was lucky, because my other cat, Pearl, took Pops under her wing, became her "mum" and taught her what she needed to know, albeit a little later than ideal.

So you will need to be patient with your new wee girl. 

Oh, and we'll be wanting lots of photos!!!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Crew appear to be "lost"
> View attachment 534184


Looking for Barnard Castle.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

Tea. Check

Chocolate. Check.

Match of the Day. Check.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Tea. Check
> 
> Chocolate. Check.
> 
> Match of the Day. Check.


Biscuits, cake!!


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Biscuits, cake?



I've got those belgian chocolate seashell things. I'm in the mood for chocolate.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Crew appear to be "lost"
> View attachment 534184


Looking for Barnard Castle?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've got those belgian chocolate seashell things. I'm in the mood for chocolate.


I was trying to remember the brand the other day, is it something like guilyan?


----------



## Dec66 (4 Jul 2020)

I finally emptied my old shed this afternoon/evening. Most of the stuff has been moved to the garage, the rest will go into the skip when that arrives.

Also, when that skip arrives, I shall be indulging in a therapeutic bout of violence, involving the old shed and a big hammer.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was trying to remember the brand the other day, is it something like guilyan?



Yep, Guylian.

I got a job lot on clearance after Christmas.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yep, Guylian.
> 
> I got a job lot on clearance after Christmas.


And six months later you still have some left!


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> And six months later you still have some left!



I bought five kilos of them...  Not to mention a case of Lindor and assorted other stuff...


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I bought five kilos of them...  Not to mention a case of Lindor and assorted other stuff...


That's only a few large bars of chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

Hmm, there's a 24 inch wheel rigid Raleigh MTB (15 inch compact frame) up for grabs at the local tip for £25... Am debating whether to bite. Will probably want a bit of work and upgrading the drivetrain. And a better saddle.






My old Emmelle (I know, I know...) has a horizontal top tube and a 19 inch seat tube and is just that bit too big.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's only a few large bars of chocolate.



Yeah, but unlike some, I'm not one for putting a sizeable dent in that lot in one go.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, but unlike some, I'm not one for putting a sizeable dent in that lot in one go.


It'd only be a 250g bar a week, less over six months.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2020)

Picked these up today. Had to get... better not mix it up with my chain oil..


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> It'd only be a 250g bar a week, less over six months.



A 250 gramme bar would probably last me several weeks. I love chocolate, just don't eat a great deal of it, but when I do, I prefer something decent.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> A 250 gramme bar would probably last me several weeks. I love chocolate, just don't eat a great deal of it, but when I do, I prefer something decent.


So you buy it by the kilo.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2020)

Still in negotiations with daughter over college choice..... bloody boy friends. Trial by bike ride....  I'd kill him.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> Still in negotiations with daughter over college choice..... bloody boy friends. Trial by bike ride....  I'd kill him.


You could try it


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You could try it



Tempting, but it would be child abuse as he's not 17 yet...


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> Tempting, but it would be child abuse as he's not 17 yet...


He might think he couldn't loose.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> So you buy it by the kilo.



I lay in a year's supply thanks to the post-Christmas clearances. But I also take the female parental unit into account. She is responsible for around 3/4 of the chocolate consumption.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I lay in a year's supply thanks to the post-Christmas clearances. But I also take the female parental unit into account. She is responsible for around 3/4 of the chocolate consumption.


No-one gets near my chocolate supplies!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> No-one gets near my chocolate supplies!



I keep the really good stuff hidden away.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jul 2020)

Somewhat late on parade today, but it's been a long day of doing quite a lot while not actually doing anything.Quite a good night's sleep despite the very painful shoulder, and it's eased up a lot during the day. Today essentially consisted of...

Wake up 
Make coffee & put washing on
Drink coffee while listening to 6Music
Get up, put washing out on the line to dry, have breakfast
Photograph a load of old camera kit that I no longer use while listening to F1 practice 3
Spend afternoon listing old camera kit on Ebay while watching F1 qualifying or listening to football on the radio
Tea (sausages, scrambled eggs & beans) while watching Indycar racing 
Spend evening catching up with the news & rejecting stupidly low offers for old camera kit on Ebay while listening to more football on the radio.
Drink beer. Accept two offers for camera kit and start watching IMSA racing from Daytona.

Hopefully Sunday will involve actually getting out & about for an hour or so!


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I stopped at the pub in the next village to us towards the end of my ride today and was very impressed with the special measures they’ve introduced to reduce the risk of infection.
> 
> Nobody except staff goes inside the pub (except to use toilet). Order, drink and pay out in the large beer garden.
> 
> ...


All our restaurants are either al fresco, or doing business from tents. And it's a right warm one here this summer.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> All our restaurants are either al fresco, or doing business from tents. And it's a right warm one here this summer.


Wet, and now getting windy, here. Just North of the M62. 

It'll mean fewer out at pubs later today, if it stays this way.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2020)

Since Monday, restaurants are allowed limited dine-in, Churches are allowed to have 50 at a service if social distancing is practiced. Communion, and altar procedure around it, are quite altered.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Since Monday, restaurants are allowed limited dine-in, Churches are allowed to have 50 at a service if social distancing is practiced. Communion, and altar procedure around it, are quite altered.


Singing/chanting isn't allowed. Nor is the use of any air powered, especially lung powered, instruments. 

Limit on numbers attending seem to be the same, here as there.

Restaurants, uncertain. It's been a few years since I used one, so never followed what the rules are now as I'm not likely to be using one anytime soon.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Jul 2020)

Just watching this... a TV remake of The Plank (contains cyclists!)

Brilliant old comedy starring the best British comedians of the day. I think it was written by Eric Sykes but I'm not certain of that. As it says in the description, this 1979 remake isn't as good as the original 1967 film but its still good IMO.



Here's the earlier one for comparison...


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2020)

Time to get blown away


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Jul 2020)

Hmmm... the wind seems particularly fierce this morning, far more so than yesterday with gusts up to 37mph. Is it worth going out? Or should I just go on Zwift?

Decisions, decisions.

Rain, I'm fine with. Wind, not so much.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2020)

Morning.
It doesn't look too windy out here at the moment. I could be wrong though as I'm looking at it from the safety of my bed.
I have been down and fed Schrodie and made the s.
I'm sure you will be glad to here that there were 2 small Hedgehogs back in the garden last night .


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2020)

I'm up.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jul 2020)

Sitting on the terrace drinking second coffee of the morning, dogs are mooching around no doubt looking for mischief . Sun is up above the trees, just a hint of a breeze, sky is that thin silvery blue colour which means it's gonna be smokin' hot ....suckers !


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Time to get blown away


Enjoy the ride🚴‍♂️


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jul 2020)

Took down my father's lean to conservatory yesterday afternoon there was some good sheets of 5x2ft toughened glass sheets. Put them on FB for free & was swamped with people wanting them, somebody is supposed to be coming at 9am, we will wait & see.


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have been trawling the Bay of E this evening. One item that on first sight was an "oooooooh, I *must* have that" very quickly turned, on closer inspection, into a "ffs, this seller *really* needs to go to Specsavers."
> 
> Or at the very least, do a little bit of basic research before listing an item. Wrong driver, wrong car, wrong team, wrong year even...
> 
> The only thing that he *did* get right was the circuit.



Yeah, drivers are important.

Oh, you mean car driver, silly me, I was thinking computers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2020)

I can see a bit of blue sky. Not a lot but it must be sunny somewhere local.


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've just had a pizza for tea. Made in Southern Ireland by some Dr chappy. I didn't realize that there was a cheese shortage there !



These places that make Pizza always have a lack of cheese. They never seem to have any pineapple either.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> They never seem to have any pineapple either.


You say that like it is a bad thing?


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> What do you make of this
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/uruguayciclismototal/videos/2881312025329690/




You run uBlock Origin?


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jul 2020)

What is going on with the weather, 2 weeks ago we were melting, 1 week ago we were drowning, now we're being blown away


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> What do you make of this


Noticed that wherever it's been filmed it's very flat, I wonder how easy it is on hills


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jul 2020)

Packing to go back to Freiburg*.

I'm always ambivalent about this. I love my family and I miss them when I'm gone, and I worry about not being there for the boys and Beautiful Daughter.

On the other hand my family is finally getting a reasonable income after a long time of me being trained, off sick, and retrained.

I enjoy my work (far more than I expected), and I'm gaining the trust of my colleagues and clients. I'm very much at home in my apartment and the village I live in, and I have lots of nice, flat, beautiful places to explore.

For the time being I'll tell myself I've got the best of both worlds: I'm happy to come here and I'm happy to go back, but it's still a very strange situation to be in...

*_Or more accurately, putting off packing for Freiburg by messing about on CC..._


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> What do you make of this
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/uruguayciclismototal/videos/2881312025329690/



Much of the time, I ride a bike so I don't have to walk.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Packing to go back to Freiburg*.
> 
> I'm always ambivalent about this. I love my family and I miss them when I'm gone, and I worry about not being there for the boys and Beautiful Daughter.
> 
> ...


So are you commuting between the UK and Germany or two distant places in Germany ....sorry lm being a bit thick !


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Enjoy the ride🚴‍♂️


I did thank you .
Just had my first brew 
Now back in bed relaxing


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I did thank you .
> Just had my first brew
> Now back in bed relaxing


For a moment there l was confused until l realised that it is Sunday...!


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jul 2020)

Right that's the first cuppa of the day done. Time to get up and see what the world has to offer.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> What is going on with the weather, 2 weeks ago we were melting, 1 week ago we were drowning, now we're being blown away


Look out for the plague of locusts.....it is getting a bit old testament in merry England


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> So are you commuting between the UK and Germany or two distant places in Germany ....sorry lm being a bit thick !



More a problem of me assuming that if I know what I mean everyone else should too...

Right now I live and work in the Breisgau region, near Freiburg, in the week, and visit the family in Stuttgart every second weekend. That's about 200km apart, but take longer because the Black Forest is in the way.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Much of the time, I ride a bike so I don't have to walk.


Very much the same for me, I have been advised to ride & not walk keeps the weight off my knees


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Happy Fourth of July!
> 
> 
> Oops.
> Never mind.



Colonials, hmph!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You say that like it is a bad thing?


Cheese and pineapple are the two main ingredients! You can forget about the rest !


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Cheese and pineapple are the two main ingredients! You can forget about the rest !


We will have to agree to disagree, hot pineapple is simply


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Jul 2020)

Blowy ride today. You know it's a bit brisk when they've had to put the wind turbines into lockdown.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> These places that make Pizza always have a lack of cheese. They never seem to have any pineapple either.





Phaeton said:


> We will have to agree to disagree, hot pineapple is simply



And don't start me on anchovies..
They truly are the poo of beelzebub!!


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> And don't start me on anchovies..
> They truly are the poo of beelzebub!!


And Olives, they are to be used as a film prop to choke an unexpecting diner & to make oil, they shouldn't be eaten, vile things?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2020)

I'll have the anchovies and olives if you lot don't want them.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll have the anchovies and olives if you lot don't want them.


You'll not be having _my _olives!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> You'll not be having _my _olives!!


Can I have some of your n'duja then?


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2020)

Or mine


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> You'll not be having _my _olives!!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2020)

What is that horrible green stuff that tastes like thrupenny bits that they insist on throwing on your pizza! That tastes vile !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Jul 2020)

I once had a pizza made with barbecue sauce instead of tomato puree. Never again


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2020)

I've just decided what I'm going to have for my dinner.


----------



## Speicher (5 Jul 2020)

I have noticed the absence of @EltonFrog

How are you Elton? 🤗

You could send me a private message if you prefer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> Colonials, hmph!


Not by choice, but by transportation from Ireland after the Roundheads won, so I am told.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I once had a pizza made with barbecue sauce instead of tomato puree. Never again


Very good with chicken bbq pizza


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

It is very blustery here chez Casa Reynard, but the sun is shining. For now. General puttering about this morning.

Now sat here with a  and a pack of choccy biskits while listening to the F1 from Austria.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Flowers in Black & White"


----------



## tyred (5 Jul 2020)

58 extremely windy miles this morning. I think I deserve to eat some liquorice all sorts.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

Oh, puhleeeeeeeeeeeeeese give me your unwanted olives and anchovies 

And hot pineapple... What about sweet & sour sauce?  And Hawaiian toast.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Jul 2020)

Hawaiian rice is a favourite - boiled rice cooked with pineapple... Yum!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! 

Happy, happy Reynard!


----------



## postman (5 Jul 2020)

Feeling rather smug.This afternoon I decided to cut my neighbours lawns plus a bit of weeding.I was stopping at four.So just before four Mrs P brought me out a latte.So I stopped gardening and decided to finish off tomorrow.it then started raining.So I did not get wet and I did a fan job on the garden.I love it when a plan comes together.easy day tomorrow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have noticed the absence of @EltonFrog
> 
> How are you Elton? 🤗
> 
> You could send me a private message if you prefer.



A good point now you mention it.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> Happy, happy Reynard!


The F1 result? I'm very happy with Lando getting a podium place and Saintz wasn't far back in 5th either. Nice to see Bottas get a win, I suppose (if it HAS to be Mercedes again). Hammy blew it by using the same tactic he used to do to Rosberg and he did Albon out of a certain podium place. Quite a drive by Leclerc too...

On a different topic, a spitfire flew right over my house a little while ago. He did a couple of circles to make sure everybody saw him and then continued on. I used to work in Biggleswade and they often visited Old Warden - a spitfire and a hurricane - so I recognised that lovely engine sound long before I saw it! Its been a good afternoon!


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, but unlike some, I'm not one for putting a sizeable dent in that lot in one go.



Boarding school did that to me, we got sweets once a week. Learnt to make the last.

I recommend keeping it in the fridge.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> The F1 result? I'm very happy with Lando getting a podium place and Saintz wasn't far back in 5th either. Nice to see Bottas get a win, I suppose (if it HAS to be Mercedes again). Hammy blew it by using the same tactic he used to do to Rosberg and he did Albon out of a certain podium place. Quite a drive by Leclerc too...
> 
> On a different topic, a spitfire flew right over my house a little while ago. He did a couple of circles to make sure everybody saw him and then continued on. I used to work in Biggleswade and they often visited Old Warden - a spitfire and a hurricane - so I recognised that lovely engine sound long before I saw it! Its been a good afternoon!



Yes... I'm a McLaren gal through and through these days.

And I have a *thing* for Lando Norris.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes... I'm a McLaren gal through and through these days.
> 
> And I have a *thing* for Lando Norris.


Ooooer! Look out Lando!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Ooooer! Look out Lando!



Eye candy is important when selecting a driver to cheer for. 

It was one of the reasons Mansellmania rather passed me by...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

Anyway, I have a


----------



## Ripple (5 Jul 2020)

Sunburn.  ouch


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Jul 2020)

Here's the follow up to The Plank...


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You say that like it is a bad thing?


Yep


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> Boarding school did that to me, we got sweets once a week. Learnt to make the last.
> 
> I recommend keeping it in the fridge.



Keeping choccy in the fridge is a big no-no... Cool and dark does it.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

Anyways, time to go decamp downstairs and put the oven on.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Here's the follow up to The Plank...



There were a few done by Eric Sykes,



View: https://youtu.be/EOiwJkMvIYI


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not by choice, but by transportation from Ireland after the Roundheads won, so I am told.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hyBzGiWquxU

By any chance?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> *The F1 result? * I'm very happy with Lando getting a podium place and Saintz wasn't far back in 5th either. Nice to see Bottas get a win, I suppose (if it HAS to be Mercedes again). Hammy blew it by using the same tactic he used to do to Rosberg and he did Albon out of a certain podium place. Quite a drive by Leclerc too...
> 
> On a different topic, a spitfire flew right over my house a little while ago. He did a couple of circles to make sure everybody saw him and then continued on. I used to work in Biggleswade and they often visited Old Warden - a spitfire and a hurricane - so I recognised that lovely engine sound long before I saw it! Its been a good afternoon!


Just as well I was watching it live.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hyBzGiWquxU
> 
> By any chance?



Lucky not to be shipped of to Australia.


View: https://youtu.be/c5_wZmTHfo8


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Lucky not to be shipped of to Australia.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/c5_wZmTHfo8



Aye,

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0T6KTP-WfVs


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2020)

I'm watching The Young Montalbano, which I didn't know existed until I found it on the last page of the BBC's iPlayer Drama listings. It's killing time.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> 58 extremely windy miles this morning. I think I deserve to eat some liquorice all sorts.


Or some Wind Ease.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Or some Wind Ease.


Or, in case of a crosswind, Wind, oh, lean!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm watching The Young Montalbano, which I didn't know existed until I found it on the last page of the BBC's iPlayer Drama listings. It's killing time.



Better late to the party rather than never arriving 

I actually prefer this to the original series.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

Nearly finished the background for the Tyrrell P34 painting. It's Monaco, so...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's Monaco, so...


...the underpass?


----------



## Magpies (5 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> I recommend keeping it in the fridge.



Cold chocolate is not good chocolate! Good chocolate's got to be at room temperature when you eat it IMO - or its sensual texture and taste is lost .....


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ...the underpass?



Nope, the harbour at the Swimming Pool section.


----------



## Magpies (5 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nope, the harbour at the Swimming Pool section.


Never seen an F1 GP in person but a few years ago a friend took me to watch the team practice runs the night before the Singapore GP..... from the viewing deck of a skyscraper restaurant overlooking the harbour. Unforgettable!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nearly finished the background for the Tyrrell P34 painting. It's Monaco, so...


Onboard camera systems have come on a bit though.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

Magpies said:


> Never seen an F1 GP in person but a few years ago a friend took me to watch the team practice runs the night before the Singapore GP..... from the viewing deck of a skyscraper restaurant overlooking the harbour. Unforgettable!



I bet it was. 

The closest I've got to F1 modern F1 cars is either a) smashing bits of them to pieces and b) doing some Minardi promo days at Rockingham.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Onboard camera systems have come on a bit though.
> View attachment 534391



That looks like Patrick Depailler...


----------



## Magpies (5 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Minardi promo days at Rockingham



Wow!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

Magpies said:


> Wow!



Yeah... All in a day's general busyness... That's me on the left, btw...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

F1 highlights watched, now a  and MOTD


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nearly finished the background for the Tyrrell P34 painting. It's Monaco, so...


...some armco?


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> ...some armco?



Inevitably 

Although it's been jazzed up with some nifty Texaco banners.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2020)

Sold our trampoline last week and it was collected today. Family pleased as their trampoline had recently broken. 

The wind so far hasn't got my tall sunflowers. I did need to go out and tie up the three largest though.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2020)

Time to put the kettle on. I could use another


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hyBzGiWquxU
> 
> By any chance?



I dunno. I tend to like my butter salted.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Lucky not to be shipped of to Australia.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/c5_wZmTHfo8



I don't even know if they knew Australia was there. The penal colony at the time was Georgia, but I think my ancestors wound up in Carolina after getting thrown out of the Isles for rowdiness/backing the wrong side/Norman arrogance.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Keeping choccy in the fridge is a big no-no... Cool and dark does it.


The way you guys' climate is going, the refrigerator is just the place for it, unless you get A/C. Down south, in the States, before there was A/C in the stores, merchants switched over to carob for the summer, as it didn't melt.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Lucky not to be shipped of to Australia.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/c5_wZmTHfo8



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vST6hVRj2A


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2020)

If you ever find yourselves on Lake Superior/ Michigan in late fall, keep a weather eye for the November Witch.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> The way you guys' climate is going, the refrigerator is just the place for it, unless you get A/C. Down south, in the States, before there was A/C in the stores, merchants switched over to carob for the summer, as it didn't melt.



We get like, one day of summer... Of late, normal weather service has resumed.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2020)

Anyways, time for bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I don't even know if they knew Australia was there. The penal colony at the time was Georgia, but I think my ancestors wound up in Carolina after getting thrown out of the Isles for rowdiness/backing the wrong side/Norman arrogance.


Maybe landowners/looked at them the wrong way/stole a loaf...

Any idea which area of Ireland?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> If you ever find yourselves on Lake Superior/ Michigan in late fall, keep a weather eye for the November Witch.


Will do.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2020)

The hot weather finally broke* in the night and it is now absolutely pishing it down at intervals. Hopefully I'll be able to get to work _between _rainy moments...

Also, it looks like the local fox was investigating my rubbish bin which may explain the barking frenzy from Landlady's Dog in the night.

*_Wasn't me that broke it: I was asleep at the time..._


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2020)

Morning time for a few blustery smiles


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2020)

I'm about 60% awake, which is pretty good by my standards. Another tea and I might get it up to 70%


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm about 60% awake, which is pretty good by my standards. Another tea and I might get it up to 70%



hey we all have mornings like that 
my cure is o go out on the bike and wake up mid ride


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2020)

Morning .
I'm not sufficiently awake to figure out what percentage I'm awake yet. Perhaps a bit later I will be able to do so .


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2020)

There's a big yellow shiny thing in the sky!! 
I might look at my Patrick Moore annual to find out what it is..


----------



## Ripple (6 Jul 2020)

Ripple said:


> Sunburn.  ouch



Today is OUCH ! 🌋


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> We get like, one day of summer... Of late, normal weather service has resumed.



We did OK until the end of May, all gone to pot now.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> There's a big yellow shiny thing in the sky!!
> I might look at my Patrick Moore annual to find out what it is..



No there isn't. Wet, cold and grim in Manchester - heating is ON ! My shedoffice is a bit chilly.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> No there isn't. Wet, cold and grim in Manchester - heating is ON ! My shedoffice is a bit chilly.


Not to worry,.. It's gone now 😔


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Jul 2020)

For anyone interested in celestial bodies, tonight's Horizon is on the findings of the, rather appropriately named, New Horizon's probe's visit to Pluto. Worth a watch methinks.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2020)

I'm off to Wilko. I need fat balls.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Maybe landowners/looked at them the wrong way/stole a loaf...
> 
> Any idea which area of Ireland?


Dillon's Country.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Dillon's Country.


Mallone?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ojiqyGvjbg8


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2020)

And I think they were landowners


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm off to Wilko. I need fat balls.


Each to their own. 
Just don't go swinging them about, you might hurt someone.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> And I think they were landowners


Good enough reason to send them over there then.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> And I think they were landowners


And done all right for themselves over here. Horse folk, up until me.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2020)

Frying Pan update:  I bought a Tefal one. Thank you for your recommendation @Gravity Aided. Mr Ocado also sells kitchen items as well as food, so that was handy, not paying extra for delivery.

New bathroom scales were also purchased. Brabantia ones, they are very good as I have lost a pound already, since buying them last week. 

Now I have a tecknowledge question. My computer says I can link it to my phone. Does it mean that if I take a photo with my phone, I can see it on my laptop puter, and then print if off if I wanted to, or email it to other people, or post the photo somewhere on a forum? Currently I would have to faff about sending myself an email with the photo as an attachment.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2020)

Just whizzed the soup maker on - lovely soup in 25 minutes during a quick lunch break.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Now I have a tecknowledge question. My computer says I can link it to my phone. Does it mean that if I take a photo with my phone, I can see it on my laptop puter, and then print if off if I wanted to, or email it to other people, or post the photo somewhere on a forum? Currently I would have to faff about sending myself an email with the photo as an attachment.



Yes, it usually treats it as a drive if you just plug it in via USB, or you can access wirelessly - Samsung have an app. Just plugging in is what I usually use, then copy off the photos, if needed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Frying Pan update: I bought a Tefal one. Thank you for your recommendation @Gravity Aided. Mr Ocado also sells kitchen items as well as food, so that was handy, not paying extra for delivery.
> 
> New bathroom scales were also purchased. Brabantia ones, they are very good as I have lost a pound already, since buying them last week.
> 
> Now I have a tecknowledge question. My computer says I can link it to my phone. Does it mean that if I take a photo with my phone, I can see it on my laptop puter, and then print if off if I wanted to, or email it to other people, or post the photo somewhere on a forum? Currently I would have to faff about sending myself an email with the photo as an attachment.


If it's the M$ Your Phone app, yes you can but, looking at it, I can't see a direct option to print so you may have to save it (RH click on photo for the option) first and then print as normal.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2020)

A cool, overcast and very blustery morning here chez Casa Reynard. No sign of that yellow thingumy whatsit in the sky.

Had a productive morning. Fruit is sliced ready for making marmalade - I got given a job lot of tangerines and 5kg of sugar that were surplus to requirements at a local community food project. And I have removed the excess (uncured) varnish from the underside of my new easel board with my diddy little chisel thingy. That can now dry, and then I can sand that back.

It's almost lunchtime. Good, because i have a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Tins, bottles and boxes"







What am I like?  Yes, those are originally sweetie tins. I bought them for the tins, not the sweets!


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jul 2020)

Boring cheese sandwich for lunch? Oh no, yesterdays beef hot pot with pickled beetroot!
Yumamungo


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> And done all right for themselves over here. Horse folk, up until me.


You took up the "iron horse" though.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> We did OK until the end of May, all gone to pot now.



My fault, I brought a couple of pairs of shorts towards the end of May, weathers been crap since.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> My fault, I brought a couple of pairs of shorts towards the end of May, weathers been crap since.



I'm back to wearing MTB winter boots as it's got quite muddy again.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2020)

It's gone ominously dark here.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2020)

It was bright sunshine earlier with a bit of cloud, but it has clouded over a bit now and got a bit windier. Not sure what the weather forecast is for today .


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2020)

Well, the wind has dropped here, and we've had a few spits and spots of rain.

I now have a  and a couple of chocolate biskits.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's gone ominously dark here.


I've had a skinful of this weather. I may burn my shorts in the hope some warmth returns


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2020)

I have done a rain dance. My car was dirty so I washed it and tried some ceramic polish on it . It has come up looking like glass.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've had a skinful of this weather. I may burn my shorts in the hope some warmth returns


Whilst wearing them ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Whilst wearing them ?


That will depend on how cold I feel.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2020)

Time to put the paints away for today. The light is iffy, even with my super duper lamp, and since this particular painting is a commission, I don't want to blooper.


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Jul 2020)

I have a hangover , this is a very bad thing . The sun is strong and the temperature is around 30c ,this is a very good thing but NOT however as an accompaniment to my hangover


----------



## mybike (6 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Keeping choccy in the fridge is a big no-no... Cool and dark does it.



Cool & dark describes my fridge.


----------



## mybike (6 Jul 2020)

Magpies said:


> Cold chocolate is not good chocolate! Good chocolate's got to be at room temperature when you eat it IMO - or its sensual texture and taste is lost .....



When you eat chocolate you should allow it to melt in the mouth, to savour the taste. At room temperature it is already halfway there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2020)

I've been shopping.

I'm back now.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 534139
> 
> 
> Next, the rear set of wheels on a Scania G450



Chains slack.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> While the laundry's tumble drying, I'm contemplating the scary prospect of Leeds United getting back into the Premiership. They've almost left it too late to lose their automatic qualification. I'm sure they can still do it, though, and then lose the play-offs. It wouldn't be the first time.



The prem just reacted. Leeds will need to wash before entering. Dirty, dirty Leeds.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Chains slack.


Probably because it's getting loaded up with 26 tonnes of frozen stuff


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2020)

A quick 2 hours out and back on the MTB after work. Only one grumpy old git.

Climbing a hill, I'd dinged a couple of times approaching folk, then came up to an old couple. Ding from a good distance and ding again as I got closer. No response so passed wide.

Old bloke says 'you should have rang your bell'

Me 'Mate I did twice'

Him 'Well I didn't hear you'

Me 'like this.... ding (on bell) TWICE'


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2020)

I have begun experimenting with powdered milk in cereal. 

Will report back on the results...


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have begun experimenting with powdered milk in cereal.
> 
> Will report back on the results...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have begun experimenting with powdered milk in cereal.
> 
> Will report back on the results...


Won't that make your Wheaty-Bangs taste a tad dry?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2020)

Bruschetta with grilled courgettes, peppers and garlic, followed by a clafoutis aux cerises.


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Bruschetta with grilled courgettes, peppers and garlic, followed by a *clafoutis aux cerises*.


You're going to make me ask aren't you? Oh all right then... what's clafoutis aux cerises?

(Forgive my ignorance)


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Jul 2020)

I've done nothing all day. Slept most of it. Life is so mundane. 🙃


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> *I've done nothing all day. * Slept most of it. Life is so mundane. 🙃


Not quite true, you'll have blinked 15-20 times per minute. That's up to 1,200 times per hour and a whopping 28,800 times, and between 17,280 and 23,040 breaths today.


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not quite true, you'll have blinked 15-20 times per minute. That's up to 1,200 times per hour and a whopping 28,800 times, and between 17,280 and 23,040 breaths today.


Wow, I feel tired just reading that! I think I'll go back to sleep...


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Wow, I feel tired just reading that! I think I'll go back to sleep...


That could require between 392 and 504 calories for a full night of sleep. More if you dream!


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have begun experimenting with powdered milk in cereal.
> 
> Will report back on the results...


You'll start using water as well next week?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll start using water as well next week?


Shh-you'll skew his results.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Bruschetta with grilled courgettes, peppers and garlic, followed by a clafoutis aux cerises.


Stones in? or stones removed?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Shh-you'll skew his results.


It can be the next stage in his latest "experiment".


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> You're going to make me ask aren't you? Oh all right then... what's clafoutis aux cerises?
> 
> (Forgive my ignorance)



It's a baked custard pudding with cherries.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Tins, bottles and boxes"
> 
> View attachment 534457
> 
> ...


I don't have the Porsche one, but I do have the Bellm/Weaver & Bellm/Sala Gulf McLaren F1 GTR and the Sugden/O'Rourke EMI McLaren GTR vesrions instead.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Stones in? or stones removed?



I pitted the cherries. I've got this nifty little machine that removes the stones.

No fun in eating something full of cherry stones...


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I don't have the Porsche one, but I do have the Bellm/Weaver & Bellm/Sala Gulf McLaren F1 GTR and the Sugden/O'Rourke EMI McLaren GTR vesrions instead.



I have both those McLarens as well, plus a couple of others. Oh, and a Dale Jr NASCAR. Those three just happened to be the ones I didn't have to move half the house to find. 

Might have a spare Porsche knocking around somewhere...


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

Anyways, time for beddy-byes.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2020)

Time to get the Look out for some early morning smiles


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll start using water as well next week?





Gravity Aided said:


> Shh-you'll skew his results.



Exactly, step at a time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2020)

Time to go to work: I'm on opening/locking up duty so I need to be on time.

Thankfully it's only 15 minutes by bike, and I never have to deal with a traffic jam, unlike colleagues who regularly turn up complaining about them.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2020)

Have a good day @Andy in Germany 

Back from some early morning smiles only 13 of them .
Now having a cuppa 
Got a works zoom meeting later should be fun 😊


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jul 2020)

We have bright blue skies this morning, looking good. 
Met Office says we have 90% chance of heavy rain from 12 PM, not so good.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2020)

Morning.
It is sunny here with blue sky and a bit of cloud .
My car looks nice and shiny this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2020)

They were just talking about newspaper sales dropping .
I was just wondering what other uses they used for ? Wrapping up food scraps before putting them into the bin . In my early years as an apprentice they were used to mask up vehicles before spraying .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> They were just talking about newspaper sales dropping .
> I was just wondering what other uses they used for ? Wrapping up food scraps before putting them into the bin . In my early years as an apprentice they were used to mask up vehicles before spraying .


Werent they used a lot in shop windows when they were vacant or being refitted?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2020)

Used for wrapping up China and glass for when you are either moving home or taking stuff to a car boot sale .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Used for wrapping up China


Those old broadsheets must have been enormous.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2020)

Oh! That was a bit unfortunate!
I just popped up to the docs to drop off a repeat prescription on my Falcon. On the way back coming down a hill I heard a Psst sound. My rear tub had blown out ! . One good thing, it was a test ride and not our planned ride for later.
Now to choose between a different bike or wheel ?


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> They were just talking about newspaper sales dropping .
> I was just wondering what other uses they used for ? Wrapping up food scraps before putting them into the bin . In my early years as an apprentice they were used to mask up vehicles before spraying .


i use em to light the Woodburner.


----------



## Landsurfer (7 Jul 2020)

Making kites ..... the Telegraph is particularly effective in my experience.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jul 2020)

Currently sewing a bag for the handlebars on my recumbent. I’m using double d rings for the securing straps cause Velcro and other fasteners don’t last long.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jul 2020)

I can remember when newspapers were black and white and read all over.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Used for wrapping up China and glass for when you are either moving home or taking stuff to a car boot sale .



Last time I moved house, I saved up all the large colour supplements from Sunday papers to wrap china and glass and fragile items. That was in the days when newspapers left black splodges on your fingers. 

I was getting help from the Removal Company a few days' ahead of moving day, and the removal men packed all the supplements in the van.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> I can remember when newspapers were black and white and read all over.


I thought that was a Penguin on holiday?


----------



## Landsurfer (7 Jul 2020)

My grandfather would iron the newspaper before reading to prevent the ink coming off ... i did point out that washing your hands to get rid of the ink was a lot quicker than ironing the paper ..... he just glared at me ..... and keep on ironing his papers ..........


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2020)

Soybean based inks, and recycled paper, as well as offset printing, have brought the newspaper business down a bit, in my opinion. When they still used the Mergenthaler process, apprentice printers had to know the English language inside and out. Their work was set in lead, and you had to use stiffer, higher quality paper than the toilet paper used by offset. Printers could edit for spelling and the like as well as any editor. Older inks did not run or get splodges on people. A newspaper was something to be proud of, every day. Before I graduated University, I had to take a state mandated test on grammar and punctuation the likes of which was failed by far too many, and those of us who passed had to tutor the others so they could pass. (I pretty much spent my junior year at Uni with a Warriner's English Grammar ) It would have been a fine career, had the business not been shedding jobs and downsizing in the 1980's when i got out of school.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

Eh, well it's  here chez Casa Reynard. So I put the morning to good use carrying on with a bit of woodwork and masking off the bits of the background in the Tyrrell painting that need to be masked. Now that it's cooler, the fluid isn't drying on the brush, which is kind of handy.

Will have a break for lunch in a little while, and then I'll be making tangerine & lemon marmalade.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Soybean based inks, and recycled paper, as well as offset printing, have brought the newspaper business down a bit, in my opinion. When they still used the Mergenthaler process, apprentice printers had to know the English language inside and out. Their work was set in lead, and you had to use stiffer, higher quality paper than the toilet paper used by offset. Printers could edit for spelling and the like as well as any editor. Older inks did not run or get splodges on people. A newspaper was something to be proud of, every day. Before I graduated University, I had to take a state mandated test on grammar and punctuation the likes of which was failed by far too many, and those of us who passed had to tutor the others so they could pass. (I pretty much spent my junior year at Uni with a Warriner's English Grammar ) It would have been a fine career, had the business not been shedding jobs and downsizing in the 1980's when i got out of school.



In my journalist days, my editor knew he could drop my articles and race reports directly into the magazine without worrying about my spelling or grammar.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Nostalgia"







And nostalgia is still mucking about with crayons when you're 45 like you did back when you were 4!


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> They were just talking about newspaper sales dropping .
> I was just wondering what other uses they used for ? Wrapping up food scraps before putting them into the bin . In my early years as an apprentice they were used to mask up vehicles before spraying .



I use them to light the fire and to wrap up peelings and tea leaves before putting them in the green wheelie bin.

Although I always snag the free papers from the station. I haven't *bought* a newspaper in years


----------



## Speicher (7 Jul 2020)

Talking of language skills - have I mentioned before that I have learnt shorthand.......in French?  

Tis a good way to increase your written French. The shorthand is the same (sounds) as English, but you have to get all the agreements correct, as you are typing it. That's tie pin on a manual trypewriter , not one of these fancy electrickery machines.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2020)

I'm back after my ride . My friend and I did the same route as the other day so it was easy to know the distance . It was getting a bit chilly towards the end of our ride .
I went out on my Falcon Black Diamond in the end . It was a nice pleasant ride .


----------



## Speicher (7 Jul 2020)

This evening I will be trying to join a Webinar. If I am not back by about 9pm can someone send out a search party. 

It is a local Climate Change group. Although this part of west Worcestershire is decades behind the rest of the county, I still would like to find out if there is anything we can do. Yes, I know, lots that we _could _ do. What would people like to concentrate on?


----------



## Landsurfer (7 Jul 2020)

I've given up on webinar's .... i just read the Q&A sheets after the event which seem to sum up all the good and bad bits in a couple of pages instead of listening to people i don't know preach at me ... or lecture me ... or something like that. For ages.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

I am multitasking.

There's a batch of marmalade going in in the kitchen (tangerine & lemon) and am working on my Tyrrell painting here in the dining room whilst eating pretzels.

Oh, and it is raining.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

Oh, and I didn't bother putting out my blue wheelie bin yesterday. Didn't put the black bag out either.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and I didn't bother putting out my blue wheelie bin yesterday. Didn't put the black bag out either.


You rebel!


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's a baked custard pudding with cherries.


You are selling yourself short.... "custard pudding" sounds disturbingly like the desert we got at my boarding school on Sundays . Come clean "Reynard" what about the eggs , the vanilla pod steeped heavy cream , the sugar and the flour combined to make magic ....oh and the cherries with the pits left in (thats just me being difficult)


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> You rebel!



If I'm honest, I kind of forgot... But in my defence, there wasn't enough in either to warrant bothering.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> You are selling yourself short.... "custard pudding" sounds disturbingly like the desert we got at my boarding school on Sundays . Come clean "Reynard" what about the eggs , the vanilla pod steeped heavy cream , the sugar and the flour combined to make magic ....oh and the cherries with the pits left in (thats just me being difficult)



300g *pitted* cherries - cos it's inelegant to spit at the table
2 organic free range maran brown eggs
100 ml milk
50 ml creme fraiche (cos that's what I had)
2 tsp cornflour mixed with a splooshette of milk
30g sugar
glug of vanilla extract


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> 300g *pitted* cherries - cos it's inelegant to spit at the table
> 2 organic free range maran brown eggs
> 100 ml milk
> 50 ml creme fraiche (cos that's what I had)
> ...


Doesn't that measure change with neck size?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2020)

Faire un clafoutis sounds like the kind of pained commotion you get when someone cracks a tooth on an unpitted cherry.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't that measure change with neck size?



Well, that was a "serves two after a light supper" sized clafoutis. 

Admittedly it would have been lovely with vanilla ice cream on the side, but I don't have any.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> 300g *pitted* cherries - cos it's inelegant to spit at the table
> 2 organic free range maran brown eggs
> 100 ml milk
> 50 ml creme fraiche (cos that's what I had)
> ...


There you are that looks much more impressive.....l still think pits in is more fun though


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

Marmalade is made and in the jars. I have four large jars and a dollop.

Also time tim put the paints and pencils away for the day, as the light has pretty well much gone. Not that it's been particularly stellar today... But I now have something that looks like Monaco in the background of the painting.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> There you are that looks much more impressive.....l still think pits in is more fun though



Yebbut I'm really ladylike, you know...


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, that was a "serves two after a light supper" sized clafoutis.
> 
> Admittedly it would have been lovely with vanilla ice cream on the side, but I don't have any.


More the "Glug" of vanilla.
Wouldn't you get more per "glug" if the bottle neck was larger?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> More the "Glug" of vanilla.
> Wouldn't you get more per "glug" if the bottle neck was larger?



In this case, a glug equates to a somewhat generous teaspoon.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

It is still  here btw, just in case anyone wanted to know.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Marmalade is made and in the jars. I have four large jars and a dollop.
> 
> Also time tim put the paints and pencils away for the day, as the light has pretty well much gone. Not that it's been particularly stellar today... But I now have something that looks like Monaco in the background of the painting.


Boobs, Balconies and Boats ?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Boobs, Balconies and Boats ?



Pretty well much... 

Or rather Boats, Balconies and Three Men in Orange Romper Suits... (not in a boat)

It's at Rascasse, but from the apex of the corner, so you're looking back across the harbour to the bit that comes down the hill, heading towards Nouvelle Chicane.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jul 2020)

Handlebar bag completed, mounted and perfect. Give it a short run tomorrow before a longer on Thu.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2020)

Black bin's out ready for tomorrow morning's collection.. 👍🏼


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't that measure change with neck size?


You going to wear it like a tie ?


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yebbut I'm really ladylike, you know...


Let another mortal dare gainsay it on pain of something nasty happening to them


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

Eddie Nketiah, you blithering eejit!!! 

Aaaargh...


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> You going to wear it like a tie ?


Bottles have necks too you know!


----------



## tyred (7 Jul 2020)

It's deceptively cold out. I'm pleased I had a jacket in my saddle bag.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

That could have been a LOT worse...

The lads dodged a bullet there,


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> That could have been a LOT worse...
> 
> The lads dodged a bullet there,


What sort of game were they playing?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What sort of game were they playing?



The "not putting it to bed when they should've done" kind of game...


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jul 2020)

I went out in the rain this evening and was riding down a very quiet cul-de-sac . At the end of it was a man in a Hi-Viz jacket with big blue lettering on the back, holding a camera the size of a big DSLR, pointing it into a less minor road to his left. I asked him how many he had got. He thought for a few seconds before coming up with an accurate score.
"About forty-seven in the last five hours. I ought to be on commission.....". We both laughed.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> The "not putting it to bed when they should've done" kind of game...


Shooting in the bed(room) games. How'd you miss at that range?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Shooting in the bed(room) games. How'd you miss at that range?



I dunno, ask the guys out on the park...


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jul 2020)

At least we didn't blow it completely and lose. That's not much but its something.

We could lose a couple of places when the others have played 34 games though. Two teams could overtake us.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jul 2020)

I have downloaded & printed out my first raceday timetable of 2020 ready for Brands Hatch at the weekend.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I have downloaded & printed out my first raceday timetable of 2020 ready for Brands Hatch at the weekend.


It'll chuck it down now!


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jul 2020)

Does anybody know if an 8 speed freewheel is wider than a 7 speed?


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> At least we didn't blow it completely and lose. That's not much but its something.
> 
> We could lose a couple of places when the others have played 34 games though. Two teams could overtake us.



Yeah... Could've been a lot better, but on the flip side, it could've been a lot worse. We've had far too many of the latter in recent years.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

Anyways, hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Does anybody know if an 8 speed freewheel is wider than a 7 speed?


Extra spacer and cog makes them wider.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2020)

Morning campers 
Nice gentle rain here in Poshshire 
Boy do the gardens need it


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bottles have necks too you know!


So do roads (of a sort) sometimes 🚴‍♂️


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I went out in the rain this evening and was riding down a very quiet cul-de-sac . At the end of it was a man in a Hi-Viz jacket with big blue lettering on the back, holding a camera the size of a big DSLR, pointing it into a less minor road to his left. I asked him how many he had got. He thought for a few seconds before coming up with an accurate score.
> "About forty-seven in the last five hours. I ought to be on commission.....". We both laughed.


It sounds a bit sinister , what was going on , or am l just being thick


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2020)

Morning.
I'm just trying to figure out what an advert is trying to say . She starts off by saying that she is a fire starter and then goes on to say that she wears the pants .
Must be made of asbestos .
I wonder if she has had a curry ?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Does anybody know if an 8 speed freewheel is wider than a 7 speed?


Is this an "Ask a friend ?" question ?


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jul 2020)

It rained most of the day yesterday, it was raining when we went to bed it's still raining now, is it April instead of July, but at least the coffee tastes particularly good this morning for some unknown reason


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It rained most of the day yesterday, it was raining when we went to bed it's still raining now, is it April instead of July, but at least the coffee tastes particularly good this morning for some unknown reason


Not sure! I've lost all track of time .


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2020)

Schrodie thought he would help me polish my car the other day. He jumped up on to the bonnet and then on to the roof . As I tried to buff up the wax he thought he would help by grabbing the cloth . He eventually climbed back down to the bonnet and rolled onto his back. He didn't realize how slippery the wax was and slid straight off !


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (8 Jul 2020)

@Illaveago I do like a nicely polished Jag. You’re going to have to upload a picture of your new toy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2020)

Morning! I slept in until just before 8am. That's very late for me.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> It sounds a bit sinister , what was going on , or am l just being thick


Speeding motorists.. 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2020)

The binmen cometh..


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Speeding motorists.. 👍🏼


That'll teach them ....


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> @Illaveago I do like a nicely polished *Mondeo*. You’re going to have to upload a picture of your new toy.



FTFY


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2020)

Order has returned chez moi.
The lost tiddlywink from yesterday's game with grandson has been found.. 

It was under the breadboard, in the kitchen, which is quite an achievement as we were playing it in the lounge! 😂


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2020)

Exciting news!
The bin men have been and emptied our bin.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> The binmen cometh..


The bin men beeneth!


----------



## Kryton521 (8 Jul 2020)

Not very "mundane", unless of course you are "Pink", my little kitten who has decided that a world without Brothers & Sisters is too scary and won't engage! I cuddled her till quite late last night, had to nip to the loo, after that she hid under the couch.
I've put food out and I'll just leave her for now.

Unless any cat people know a trick or something I'm not doing?


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> The bin men beeneth!


This is concerning, either the bin men are doing synchronised emptying or you live up the street from me


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> @Illaveago I do like a nicely polished Jag. You’re going to have to upload a picture of your new toy.


This is it this morning after I applied Meguiars ceramic wax last night






. Not sure if I applied it correctly as they say that you have to do a base layer the first time . It is very shiny and cats just slide off it . 
I love the colour.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> FTFY


It has the Ford Mondeo 2.0 litre turbo engine in it.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Is this an "Ask a friend ?" question ?


Haha... no, I'm trying to get a bike back on the road. When I got it there was no saddle and no back wheel. It should have an 8 speed freewheel (or cassette perhaps) but the only wheel I have which might be suitable has a 7 speed on it (now removed). I'll probably have to buy an 8 speed but I was trying to work out if it would be ok on this wheel. Mr classic has put doubts in my mind so more thought needed methinks.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jul 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Not very "mundane", unless of course you are "Pink", my little kitten who has decided that a world without Brothers & Sisters is too scary and won't engage! I cuddled her till quite late last night, had to nip to the loo, after that she hid under the couch.
> I've put food out and I'll just leave her for now.
> 
> Unless any cat people know a trick or something I'm not doing?


This maybe?

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Robelli-Fancy-Dress-Shepherds-Nativity/dp/B07HRYH659/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&hvadid=80882855609990&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvqmt=e&keywords=shepherd%27s+crook&qid=1594204358&sr=8-5&tag=mh0a9-21


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yeah... Could've been a lot better, but on the flip side, it could've been a lot worse. We've had far too many of the latter in recent years.


We've had too many draws this season. Man City, Chelsea, Leicester and Spurs have all lost more matches than us. But I suppose we weren't expected to get anywhere near Europe this year, so we are about where we should be. Next year WILL be better!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It has the Ford Mondeo 2.0 litre turbo engine in it.


The whole car was based on the Mondeo which is a much better platform than it's humble origins would suggest, didn't it win 'car of the year' I know JC was a big fan of the Ford when it came out praising the handling and 'feel'of the car.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2020)

According to the weather forecast, the sun is not due to peek through the clouds until 11am on Friday. I'll be waiting.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> *According to the weather forecast, the sun is not due to peek through the clouds until 11am on Friday*. I'll be waiting.


The great British summer...


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jul 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Not very "mundane", unless of course you are "Pink", my little kitten who has decided that a world without Brothers & Sisters is too scary and won't engage! I cuddled her till quite late last night, had to nip to the loo, after that she hid under the couch.
> I've put food out and I'll just leave her for now.
> 
> Unless any cat people know a trick or something I'm not doing?


Yep leaving her alone is probably the best thing to do when she 'hides'. After a few days she'll get used to her new home, a few toys are probably a good idea, they can be as simple as getting her to paw at a piece of string or a cardboard box to explore. Ping pong balls are good too.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jul 2020)

As @raleightnut says, she needs time to adjust and somewhere to hide. 

Our Cat Expert will no doubt be posting more advice this afternoon.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jul 2020)

Last night's Webinar was very interesting. It was well thought out and presented, and informative.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Haha... no, I'm trying to get a bike back on the road. When I got it there was no saddle and no back wheel. It should have an 8 speed freewheel (or cassette perhaps) but the only wheel I have which might be suitable has a 7 speed on it (now removed). I'll probably have to buy an 8 speed but I was trying to work out if it would be ok on this wheel. Mr classic has put doubts in my mind so more thought needed methinks.


Your old 7 speed hub may have a screw thread whereas 8 speed cassettes are splined I think . You might be able to use a longer axle and use spacers with a 7 speed sprockets and just adjust the limit screws to suit .


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The whole car was based on the Mondeo which is a much better platform than it's humble origins would suggest, didn't it win 'car of the year' I know JC was a big fan of the Ford when it came out praising the handling and 'feel'of the car.


I think the whole car was a new Jaguar design using 75% aluminium built in a new factory . I think after 2017 they brought out a new series of Jaguar engines instead of the Ford ones.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> The bin men beeneth!


#minetoo


----------



## Ripple (8 Jul 2020)

Came back from dentist. Broken tooth. Last time I was at the dentist was 20 years ago. 
Still no other problems with my teeth.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The whole car was based on the Mondeo which is a much better platform than it's humble origins would suggest, didn't it win 'car of the year' I know JC was a big fan of the Ford when it came out praising the handling and 'feel'of the car.


Most Fords of my acquaintance are made from a cookie sheet, and handle about like one as well. When they are not in the garage for some factory recall or issue with the car which Ford won't issue a recall for. Your results, being overseas, may be different. My Ford dealership has historically never been a gem. Now all Mrs. GA, who buys her own automobile, cannot get over how sexist her last salesperson was. When we went to the dealership, the salesman would only talk to me about the car, attributes, etc. That being said, I love the old Coventry Jaguars. And the last iteration of the Ford Thunderbird had a Jaguar engine in it, IIRC. Ford will announce a new Bronco, either today or to-morrow, in an effort to compete with Jeep, BTW. I believe the original was produced as a co-operative effort with Land Rover, who contributed much to the design.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2020)

Ripple said:


> Came back from dentist. Broken tooth. Last time I was at the dentist was 20 years ago.
> Still no other problems with my teeth.


That's amazing! Continued good fortune!


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

A dreary, dreich day here chez Casa Reynard. I *think* it's stopped raining, but it's so murky that it's hard to tell. 

Spent the morning doing some bits and bobs in the garage, and have applied the last coat of varnish on the underside of my new easel board. Just an inch and a half around the edge.

The "dollop" of marmalade set fine yesterday, but the four jars didn't. That's right puzzling. But I will be rectifying that after lunch. Speaking of which...


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Oversized"







Do you think my "scrapbook" is big enough? Kind of hard to believe this started out 33 years ago with a few newspaper clippings in a history exercise book (feint lined, orangey-brown cover) blagged from school stores...


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Not very "mundane", unless of course you are "Pink", my little kitten who has decided that a world without Brothers & Sisters is too scary and won't engage! I cuddled her till quite late last night, had to nip to the loo, after that she hid under the couch.
> I've put food out and I'll just leave her for now.
> 
> Unless any cat people know a trick or something I'm not doing?



Awh bless 

As I mentioned t'other day, she's probably still too young to be away from her mum and siblings, and likely hasn't been socialised very well. Give her time, she is in a completely strange environment after all, so it may just be sensory overload. The first night I had Poppy, Poppy spent that night in the airing cupboard hiding behind the hot water tank.

What you can do is sit on the floor, bringing yourself down to her level. Just sit calmly, with a book or something, and then she will eventually decide that you might not be quite so scary after all. A human is, from a kitten's perspective, a giant in truth. Toys are also a good start - something like a feather tickle stick is generally irresistible, or any kind of teaser / interactive toy. Yummy treats (dreamies, tuna, lick-e-lix) are also good, though you don't want to go overboard just incase they lead to rear end explosions.

Do you have something like an igloo bed? Or even a cardboard box with a nice fleece blanket, cushion and maybe a soft toy to snuggle up against. Something like that will make her feel far more secure.

This can take time, and it's best to do it in little baby steps. Don't go "all in" on her, let her learn to trust at her own pace.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2020)

I've been to the dentist, and had a couple of fillings. Pretty good to have the dentist back in operation. I shall have to set up with the ophthalmologist next. I needed fillings and an eye exam when the pestilence struck.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2020)

The corn is getting tall enough to start cutting off the view of the countryside.


----------



## tyred (8 Jul 2020)

I think I will have smoked mackerel on toast.


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2020)

Trooper74 said:


> Making kites ..... the Telegraph is particularly effective in my experience.



Most of the others are too small.


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> The corn is getting tall enough to start cutting off the view of the countryside.



As high as an elephants eye?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have begun experimenting with powdered milk in cereal.
> 
> Will report back on the results...



I can report that the Powdered Milk Experiments are proving successful: wastage of milk has gone down to zero and I no longer have to binge drink the stuff. Also costs are reduced to the bare minimum.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Nostalgia"
> 
> View attachment 534615
> 
> ...



We're almost the same age, assuming you mean you did that today...


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> In my journalist days, my editor knew he could drop my articles and race reports directly into the magazine without worrying about my spelling or grammar.



I think they still do that with journalists today.


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> This evening I will be trying to join a Webinar. If I am not back by about 9pm can someone send out a search party.
> 
> It is a local Climate Change group. Although this part of west Worcestershire is decades behind the rest of the county, I still would like to find out if there is anything we can do. Yes, I know, lots that we _could _ do. What would people like to concentrate on?



Why are you trying to change the climate?


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We're almost the same age, assuming you mean you did that today...



Well, I did that scribble yesterday.  Just for fun, you know...


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> I think they still do that with journalists today.



Oi!!!

You're talking to the person who submitted a 200,000 word PhD thesis without a single typo in it. And yes, the external examiners check for grammar, spelling etc.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

Well, it's still  and has been all afternoon. Given how murky it is, I think it will be  for a while yet.

But marmalade is now sorted and have been working on my Tyrrell painting. Time to put it away for the day, need the washes and masking fluid to dry completely before carrying on.


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Let another mortal dare gainsay it on pain of something nasty happening to them



An Axeident?


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> So do roads (of a sort) sometimes 🚴‍♂️



My car does, I've been gulled.


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> An Axeident?


oui bien sur


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

Hmm, I've identified the Raleigh junior MTB that's up for sale. it's a Raleigh Max 24. Rigid frame, centre pull brakes, triple up front, 5 speed at the back, twist shifters. Looking at size guides, it's in the ballpark in terms of fit.

Without going to see it, it's hard to see how much work it's going to need, although it looks in reasonable nick for what I'd guess to be a 15 to 20 year old bike. Saddle and pedals definitely, probably new tyres, tubes and brake blocks, and a good going over of the mechanicals.

Am planning to reserve it and then pop over for a gander. If it suits, I think it will make a good knockabout bike while I look for a decent hardtail.

Oh, and it's RED


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> As high as an elephants eye?


_"I see the corn is as high as a clergyman's eye." _
Sherman T. Potter Col. US Army Ret.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> *oui *bien sur


Not in public, please!


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I've been to the dentist, and had a couple of fillings. Pretty good to have the dentist back in operation. I shall have to set up with the ophthalmologist next. I needed fillings and an eye exam when the pestilence struck.



Been on a dentist's waiting list since we moved, getting on for 2 years!


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oi!!!
> 
> You're talking to the person who submitted a 200,000 word PhD thesis without a single typo in it. And yes, the external examiners check for grammar, spelling etc.



I was comparing the (lack) of skills today with your obvious skill.


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, I've identified the Raleigh junior MTB that's up for sale. it's a Raleigh Max 24. Rigid frame, centre pull brakes, triple up front, 5 speed at the back, twist shifters. Looking at size guides, it's in the ballpark in terms of fit.
> 
> Without going to see it, it's hard to see how much work it's going to need, although it looks in reasonable nick for what I'd guess to be a 15 to 20 year old bike. Saddle and pedals definitely, probably new tyres, tubes and brake blocks, and a good going over of the mechanicals.
> 
> ...



I simply had to change twist shifters for triggers!


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> I was comparing the (lack) of skills today with your obvious skill.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> I simply had to change twist shifters for triggers!



That may well be the case at some point. But I don't want to get ahead of myself yet.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> That may well be the case at some point. But I don't want to get ahead of myself yet.


Just think of the fun of chasing yourself down though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Jul 2020)

Had my first puncture on recumbent after 6,500km. Sod’s law said the tyre levers were in rack pack on road bike. Walked 4km home and puncture now patched and levers in recumbent seat bag. Lucky not during longer ride tomorrow. Must pay attention when moving toolkit between bikes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and it's RED



Discussion ended: A keeper.


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Jul 2020)

For the first time this summer the temperature hit 40c. l stopped going outside to check how it felt after about half an hour ! lt's a balmy 30c right now ...l can deal with that ok but 40 is just a bit excessive methinks


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

I'm on the move again, it seems.



Or maybe even


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

Am waiting for some spaghetti to cook.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm on the move again, it seems.
> View attachment 534834
> 
> Or maybe even
> View attachment 534833



Where exactly? Somewhere around Winchester-ish?


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Had my first puncture on recumbent after 6,500km. Sod’s law said the tyre levers were in rack pack on road bike. Walked 4km home and puncture now patched and levers in recumbent seat bag. Lucky not during longer ride tomorrow. Must pay attention when moving toolkit between bikes.



Maybe time to invest in a separate tool kit for each bike? That way you won't be caught on the hop. DAMHIKT.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Discussion ended: A keeper.



Assuming it fits...


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Where exactly? Somewhere around Winchester-ish?


Well google says earth.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2020)

Making potato salad for tomorrow. Although I have been allowed access to the microwave I'm trying to keep some variety.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> For the first time this summer the temperature hit 40c. l stopped going outside to check how it felt after about half an hour ! lt's a balmy 30c right now ...l can deal with that ok but 40 is just a bit excessive methinks


If we split the difference it would takes us all to just below 30. I vote for climate sharing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I vote for climate sharing.



That is the most Treehuggy New Age hippyesque statement on the entire internet. Ever.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

That was 

Spaghetti with spinach, pesto and parmesan, plus roasted peppers, courgettes and garlic on the side. And for afters, the juiciest, sweetest, ripest mango ever.


----------



## tyred (8 Jul 2020)

I changed the brake pads on the back of my mountain bike. Building a '90s MTB up into touring spec works really well and I am very happy with the bike but......

I ****ing hate cantilever brakes


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Your old 7 speed hub may have a screw thread whereas 8 speed cassettes are splined I think . You might be able to use a longer axle and use spacers with a 7 speed sprockets and just adjust the limit screws to suit .


There are plenty of screw on 8 speed freewheels on Ebay mate.. like this one:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cycle-Bi...660501?hash=item4b6d801fd5:g:pXMAAOSwoPJdtAro


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> For the first time this summer *the temperature hit 40c*. l stopped going outside to check how it felt after about half an hour ! *lt's a balmy 30c right now* ...l can deal with that ok but 40 is just a bit excessive methinks


I think I hate you! Get back here and suffer with the rest of us! Cold, damp, miserable... that's PROPER weather!


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Making potato salad for tomorrow. Although I have been allowed access to the microwave I'm trying to keep some variety.


You'll have told them about the "accident" you had when you put your enamel mug in the last one?


----------



## Kryton521 (8 Jul 2020)

Update on Pink, the pretty little kitten. Came out of hiding, ate some food, went back into hiding. Threw a few kitten friendly toys in her direction. Several hours of hiding, suddenly, She's exploring, discovered the joy of climbing up me for cuddles and leaping from one chair to another. Surprised at how quickly the nervous has been replaced with, "oh well I'm here, might as well wee on the carpet and call this place home!"

......... Not the wee on the carpet bit, but she's into everything, just have to look where I'm putting my feet or that would not be good!


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Update on Pink, the pretty little kitten. Came out of hiding, ate some food, went back into hiding. Threw a few kitten friendly toys in her direction. Several hours of hiding, suddenly, She's exploring, discovered the joy of climbing up me for cuddles and leaping from one chair to another. Surprised at how quickly the nervous has been replaced with, "oh well I'm here, might as well wee on the carpet and call this place home!"
> 
> ......... Not the wee on the carpet bit, but she's into everything, just have to look where I'm putting my feet or that would not be good!



She'll be swinging from the curtains and piddling in the plant pots in no time then! 

Good to see she's coming out of her shell.

And pics. We need pics, you know!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Update on Pink...


She's not pink, she's black


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2020)

Anyway, a  whilst watching MOTD


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2020)

I think I should warn you about kittens and shoulders. If Pink decides to sit on your shoulder just remember that when she is fully grown and weighs three kilos or more, you may decide that it is not such a good idea.  

Bob is a very large and very heavy cat, and still likes to sit on my shoulder.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> I think I should warn you about kittens and shoulders. If Pink decides to sit on your shoulder just remember that when she is fully grown and weighs three kilos or more, you may decide that it is not such a good idea.
> 
> Bob is a very large and very heavy cat, and still likes to sit on my shoulder.



Lexi likes to sit on my shoulders. In fact, she is currently "doing a Greebo" 

It's not just kittens who "do" shoulders, I got her as an adult!


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> It'll chuck it down now!


Think posititvely - it'll be lovely, sunny & warm this weekend.


And if it isn't, I can at least watch from the car!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Think posititvely - it'll be lovely, sunny & warm this weekend.
> 
> 
> And if it isn't, I can at least watch from the car!


Now, if you'd done none of what you've done, and decided not to go, the sun would have been splitting the rocks.


What are waterproofs for anyway.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What are waterproofs for anyway.


Emergencies, when the shelter of a car isn't available.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Emergencies, when the shelter of a car isn't available.


They also allow you to get out and enjoy the fresh air. And whatever you're doing.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Think posititvely - it'll be lovely, sunny & warm this weekend.
> 
> 
> And if it isn't, I can at least watch from the car!



The banking at Graham Hill Bend?


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

Anyways, time for bed this Reynard said...


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for bed this Reynard said...


There's more than one of you!!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I think I hate you! Get back here and suffer with the rest of us! Cold, damp, miserable... that's PROPER weather!


Just think, 25 years ago today, there were people praying for rain, as they tried to keep cool and hydrated. You were being advised not to go swimming in lakes, rivers and reservoirs. Where they had water in them.

And at around 14:00, dinner ate, pots sided and with the kettles on overtime, some three gallons of tea was being supped.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> I changed the brake pads on the back of my mountain bike. Building a '90s MTB up into touring spec works really well and I am very happy with the bike but......
> 
> I ****ing hate cantilever brakes



I've found swapping the cantis for V's works well most of the time, unless the frame is so elderly that it won't take V's, of course.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2020)

Time for damp smiles


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jul 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Update on Pink, the pretty little kitten. Came out of hiding, ate some food, went back into hiding. Threw a few kitten friendly toys in her direction. Several hours of hiding, suddenly, She's exploring, discovered the joy of climbing up me for cuddles and leaping from one chair to another. Surprised at how quickly the nervous has been replaced with, "oh well I'm here, might as well wee on the carpet and call this place home!"
> 
> ......... Not the wee on the carpet bit, but she's into everything, just have to look where I'm putting my feet or that would not be good!


Told ya. Mind you watch the climbing up bit, kittens can't tell the difference between clothes and bare legs, I remember my first kitten many years ago (a Ginger and White Tom called Spike) climbing up my girlfriends leg when she got out of the bath, Glynis* screamed and the kitten freaked out and froze so muggins here had to unpeel all 20 little razorblades cos he wasn't letting go.** 

*This would have been in @82 my first long time partner,

** I didn't know the 'scruffing' trick then.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> ** I didn't know the 'scruffing' trick then.


Tell me more, Morning BTW


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It rained most of the day yesterday, it was raining when we went to bed it's still raining now, is it April instead of July, but at least the coffee tastes particularly good this morning for some unknown reason


Almost 24 hours later it's still raining, not impressed now


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Tell me more, Morning BTW



View: https://youtu.be/mRMDiaaJOYM

They relax and go limp, normally the claws retract as part of the 'reflex'


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Jul 2020)

'Tis green and brown bin day today.
Don't envy the refuse collectors being out in this


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jul 2020)

In my area, the rain should stop about 9 PM tomorrow


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jul 2020)

Just back from walking with the dogs, not so steamy at this time of day , just about 25c. but the signs are there that it will be a "shed load" warmer . Also there is a plague of common redstarts , tiny little birds ,sort of brown with distinctive brick red rear end. I rescued one from a down pipe on the guttering and this morning l found a dead one in may shoe (that may have been a dogs fault) ! They seem to be everywhere and quite unafraid of us


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2020)

I like a red start to the morning 
Not sure if i have ever seen a common redstart though


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jul 2020)

I wish I was doing the Friday quiz now, at least it would be the weekend tomorrow...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2020)

I have no prejudice against Thursdays but they really aren't living up to their potential.


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I like a red start to the morning
> Not sure if i have ever seen a common redstart though


Here you go :


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2020)

I had to carry a bag of stone chippingsfrom my car, to the end of the garden.

It makes you think how heavy the world must be if my bag weighed so much!! 🏋️


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I had to carry a bag of stone chippingsfrom my car, to the end of the garden.
> 
> It makes you think how heavy the world must be if my bag weighed so much!! 🏋


Atlas managed it you whimp


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I had to carry a bag of stone chippingsfrom my car, to the end of the garden.
> 
> It makes you think how heavy the world must be if my bag weighed so much!! 🏋


It's the worlds fault that your bag weighed a lot .....far to much gravity for my liking


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2020)

I just applied for a Freedom Pass. It just occurred to me that my Oyster 60+ card had expired a couple of months ago. Well, actually, I mean I knew it had expired but I only got round to doing it now.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Just back from walking with the dogs, not so steamy at this time of day , just about 25c. but the signs are there that it will be a "shed load" warmer . Also there is a plague of common redstarts , tiny little birds ,sort of brown with distinctive brick red rear end. I rescued one from a down pipe on the guttering and this morning l found a dead one in may shoe (that may have been a dogs fault) ! They seem to be everywhere and quite unafraid of us


I think they are a member of the Thrush family along with Robins . I found a dead Black Redstart once .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I think they are a member of the Thrush family along with Robins . I found a dead Black Redstart once .


A bit of useless information for you: they were formerly classed as belonging to the thrush family but they're now classed as old world flycatchers.


----------



## Kryton521 (9 Jul 2020)

Morning all, Pink is well and truly out of hiding and getting into her stride. Which includes using me as a climbing frame, kindly washed my head this morning...... Why do kittens like string so much? Spent a small fortune on "safe" toys for her. What does she choose to play with? String!

Stretched and pilates done.Porridge done, coffee done. Played with kitten. Weighed, showered & dressed. Off to give blood, always with me is the question, is this the one where I pass out? [When they stab your thumb most likely!].


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2020)

@deptfordmarmoset as our resident crane expert... Did you see this? 

http://news.sky.com/story/people-trapped-after-crane-collapses-on-house-in-bow-east-london-12024177


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A bit of useless information for you: they were formerly classed as belonging to the thrush family but they're now classed as old world flycatchers.


Nice little creatures no matter what we call them, very friendly ( a bit too friendly with two hunting dogs around) .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> @deptfordmarmoset as our resident crane expert... Did you see this?
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/people-trapped-after-crane-collapses-on-house-in-bow-east-london-12024177


Yes, I did but I've no idea what happened. It was certainly unaffected by the wind because - exceptionally - there wasn't any.


----------



## mybike (9 Jul 2020)

Yesterday was cloudy, misty even, so I didn't wear a hat. My face last night was a bit red, as it still is. Will wear a hat today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> Yesterday was cloudy, misty even, so I didn't wear a hat. My face last night was a bit red, as it still is. Will wear a hat today.


I take my hat off to anyone who can tan in yesterday's weather.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2020)

I got 1/3 inch of rain yesterday, thanks to a random thunderstorm that struck as I was getting ready to go for a bike ride. Glad for the rain, it is usually quite arid here in the summer.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have no prejudice against Thursdays but they really aren't living up to their potential.




I was thinking (er yes I do that sometimes), this morning, that the purpose of Thursdays is to remind me of the things I intended to do this week, and now there is only one and half days in which to not be able to accomplish those things.  Is that Thursdays in general, or just in Lockdown, cos I am still "shielding" myself? I have no interest in reacquainting myself with the layout of the nearest Hopsital.

I have also noticed that, as my hair is only about 1 inch long at present, it only takes five minutes to dry after a shower.
I have further noted that It does not react badly to wind and/or rain when I am gardening. 

When I finally start getting out and about more, if I keep it this short, no one will redcognise me.  That could be fun! I could pretend to be someone else.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

It is still  here chez Casa Reynard. We had a brief interlude where it rained a bit less, but normal (squelchy) service has been resumed.

There is a chilli non carne simmering away in the crock pot.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Naughty but Nice"






Well, a girl's gotta sample her freshly-made tangerine marmalade...


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jul 2020)

We had a powercut at 13:19 & still no power expected update 15:00


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jul 2020)

l am lazing around in a hammock , dog keeps trying to tip me out. 35c too warm for much action


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

It's still 

And I have a zit on the end of my nose.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jul 2020)

Now expected 16:00, only 44% battery left will it survive


----------



## postman (9 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> New bathroom scales were also purchased. Brabantia ones, they are very good as I have lost a pound already, since buying them last week.


So now you need a sewing machine to mend hole in pockets.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jul 2020)

We have power again, those pesky Sherwood Rangers nicking all the 50p's


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

I have a  and some chocolate digestives.

And am quickly discovering that Charge Ladle saddles seem rarer than sparkly unicorn farts at the moment.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> _"Gave a letter to the postman, he put it in his sack, but early the very next morning he brought my letter back..."_


I don't know about you, but I would rather not have a letter that's been any where near Postmans sack!


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

Anyways, time to put the paints and pencils away for today.

Looking forward to the veggie chilli. I have creme fraiche and avocado to go with it. Wish I had some tortilla chips though...


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

Cats are fed and rice cooker is on.

I'll need to nip out to drop off mum's prescription in the surgery (it's a postbox) in a bit. But when I get back, it'll be an evening for spicy comfort food, a fleecy onesie, fluffy pink socks and football on the radio.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2020)

We have a mitre saw at work. it's a beast of a saw with a constantly rotating blade about 60cm in diameter, and a track over five metres long bolted into the concrete floor. It holds planks down with a compressed air clamp and the saw whips out of the base and slices the wood. We use it -or rather our clients use it- to cut planks by the hundred to make pallets. As this particular section of the workshop basically makes pallets, you'll appreciate it is a fairly important piece of kit.

Well on Monday I broke it, possibly. I was interrupted while working on it and absent-mindedly switched it off with the emergency button. Apparently this can cause some kind of disturbance in the force or something and the saw will refuse to turn on again.

My boss was remarkably generous and didn't bawl me out, although he did say I was a plonker, or the German equivalent thereof.

Anyway, it took a couple of days to get the electrician to come and perform the right incantations for for the blue smoke to return or whatever it is that needs to happen, during which I felt suitably guilty. Also, I'm still in my 6 month probation, if I wreck too much equipment they won't let me stay...

Today the electrician came: he looked at the switch and gave his opinion that it was the "on" switch being gummed up with sawdust that caused the problem, this was half pressed down and sending a permanent signal to the saw to start: amn undesirable situation for a saw that can cut through a tree in seconds. Fortunately it only caused the system to gradually be fried; a new switch is on the way.

So it was the little green button at fault, not the big red one I'd pressed.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have a mitre saw at work. Don't think in terms of something from a DIY shop: this is a beast of a saw with a constantly rotating blade about 60cm in diameter, and a track over five metres long bolted into the concrete floor. It holds planks down with a compressed air clamp and the saw whips out of the base and slices the wood. We use it -or rather our clients use it- to cut planks by the hundred to make pallets. As this particular section of the workshop basically makes pallets, you'll appreciate it is a fairly important piece of kit.
> 
> Well on Monday I broke it, possibly. I was interrupted while working on it and absent-mindedly switched it off with the emergency button. Apparently this can cause some kind of disturbance in the force or something and the saw will refuse to turn on again.
> 
> ...


Can they not fit the clear, flexible covers over the switchbox, for dusty environments.

Doesn't interfere with switch operation.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

Mmmmmmm, that chilli was 

FYI, haricot beans, black beans, onions, red peppers, courgettes and sweetcorn, plus my "secret" sauce...

  

And there was more of that ripe mango for afters.


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cats are fed and rice cooker is on.
> 
> I'll need to nip out to drop off mum's prescription in the surgery (it's a postbox) in a bit. But when I get back, it'll be an evening for spicy comfort food, a fleecy onesie, fluffy pink socks and football on the radio.


Hells bells sounds as though you are living in Sweden or somewhere equally chilly !


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jul 2020)

Do you al know what a "mandolin" is in a culinary environment ? 
In the process of making a leek and potato bake l used a mandolin and managed , with no effort at all to slice the end of my index finger ! "That is of not off , l'm happy to say"


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Hells bells sounds as though you are living in Sweden or somewhere equally chilly !



Deepest, darkest East Anglia... 

It is still  btw.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Do you al know what a "mandolin" is in a culinary environment ?
> In the process of making a leek and potato bake l used a mandolin and managed , with no effort at all to slice the end of my index finger ! "That is of not off , l'm happy to say"



Yes.

You can get this doodad that's a small handle with some short prongs in it that you stab into the end of the potato, meaning your fingers don't go anywhere near the blade.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have a mitre saw at work. Don't think in terms of something from a DIY shop: this is a beast of a saw with a constantly rotating blade about 60cm in diameter, and a track over five metres long bolted into the concrete floor. It holds planks down with a compressed air clamp and the saw whips out of the base and slices the wood. We use it -or rather our clients use it- to cut planks by the hundred to make pallets. As this particular section of the workshop basically makes pallets, you'll appreciate it is a fairly important piece of kit.
> 
> Well on Monday I broke it, possibly. I was interrupted while working on it and absent-mindedly switched it off with the emergency button. Apparently this can cause some kind of disturbance in the force or something and the saw will refuse to turn on again.
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit like a beam saw,






I'm surprised the 'elf 'n' safety bod in the workshop allowed a machine with a known fault to be operated, surprising lack of maintenance for a company in Germany. I'd always turn off a machine with the 'turn to release' off button rather than the simple 'stop' button if walking away from it but then that was part of my training through my 'City & Guilds.


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes.
> 
> You can get this doodad that's a small handle with some short prongs in it that you stab into the end of the potato, meaning your fingers don't go anywhere near the blade.


I have got one but sh*t for brains me ....thought l could do without it


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Sounds a bit like a beam saw,
> View attachment 535061
> 
> 
> I'm surprised the 'elf 'n' safety bod in the workshop allowed a machine with a known fault to be operated, surprising lack of maintenance for a company in Germany. I'd always turn off a machine with the 'turn to release' off button rather than the simple 'stop' button if walking away from it but then that was part of my training through my 'City & Guilds.


To be fair to him, he did say it wasn't hit on purpose.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> To be fair to him, he did say it wasn't hit on purpose.


It is still a faulty machine and as such should be sorted out.


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Sounds a bit like a beam saw,
> View attachment 535061
> 
> 
> I'm surprised the 'elf 'n' safety bod in the workshop allowed a machine with a known fault to be operated, surprising lack of maintenance for a company in Germany. I'd always turn off a machine with the 'turn to release' off button rather than the simple 'stop' button if walking away from it but then that was part of my training through my 'City & Guilds.


Looks like you are off the hook ! And as an ex furniture maker running my own business with several employees l think your employer got off lightly for not servicing the gear properly . I remember being brought up sharply by factory inspectors for that kind of thing , that was years ago and in silly Suffolk


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2020)

I'm listening to Johnny Cash


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> I'm listening to Johnny Cash


Walking the line or Ring of fire?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Looks like you are off the hook ! And as an ex furniture maker running my own business with several employees l think your employer got off lightly for not servicing the gear properly . I remember being brought up sharply by factory inspectors for that kind of thing , that was years ago and in silly Suffolk


Not my problem, that was @Andy in Germany pushed the button, as a City & Guilds furniture maker myself I merely pointed out that in the UK the factory inspectors would quite rightly condemn the machine and if I was operating that machine I would report it as faulty to the management (I'd also refuse to operate it but that's me)

Luckily I was generally employed as a 'Bench Hand' but have done a fair bit on Overhead Routers, Spindle Moulders and the like, I worked at one place where another guy used to take the Riving Knife off the Dimension Saw (cos it got in the way) and moaned whenever I'd been using it cos I always refitted it, then one day another bloke was cutting some Beech up for Lipping on a counter top and the plank was 'case hardened' so it grabbed the back of the blade and that threw it backwards with enough force to send it through the (closed) workshop door.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

Have a  and am watching MOTD


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Walking the line or Ring of fire?



Neither - the first American Recordings album. I had forgotten what a great album it is.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> The banking at Graham Hill Bend?


Yup, South Bank.

Now have the timetable printed, photo attached to the MSV season card, radio batteries charged, sunblock & waterproofs ready and Dart Charge account topped up. Just got to get the food for the weekend and I'm ready to go.


As long as the car starts on Saturday morning, having not been used for 3 weeks.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Almost 24 hours later it's still raining, not impressed now


It's been the same here - wet commute both ways yesterday and constant fine drizzle with intermittent proper rain all day today. I want a return to the lockdown levels of warmth & sunshine.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Yup, South Bank.
> 
> Now have the timetable printed, photo attached to the MSV season card, radio batteries charged, sunblock & waterproofs ready and Dart Charge account topped up. Just got to get the food for the weekend and I'm ready to go.
> 
> ...



Hope you have a fabby time


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hope you have a fabby time


The only downside will be the Dartford Tunnel on the way home on Sunday. Never had a clear run through there on a Sunday evening.

Edited to add - On the bright side - Saturday morning on the way in, if I can drag my backside out of bed earlier enough there may be a stop at Decathlon in Lakeside for a bit of bike bits shopping


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The only downside will be the Dartford Tunnel on the way home on Sunday. Never had a clear run through there on a Sunday evening.



Eh, tell me about it...

Mind, you can always listen to Arsenal v Spurs on the radio while you wait for the traffic to clear.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eh, tell me about it...
> 
> Mind, you can always listen to Arsenal v Spurs on the radio while you wait for the traffic to clear.


Torture on top of miserableness????


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Torture on top of miserableness????



Failing that, there's always Test Match Special. 

Assuming England last that long, that is...


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jul 2020)

Or Now Playing with Tom Robinson on 6Music or all the stuff I've prrchased this year and stuck on the USB stick for the ICE

And it's the start of the Test matches that have brought on this lousy weather. Cricket is the UK's equivalent of a rain dance.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Cricket is the UK's equivalent of a rain dance.



And lawn tennis.

if Wimbledon was on (as it would've been), we'd be needing Noah's Ark to get around...


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> And lawn tennis.
> 
> if Wimbledon was on (as it would've been), we'd be needing Noah's Ark to get around...


You mean 

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5gjeGCfRNWk


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Or Now Playing with Tom Robinson on 6Music or all the stuff I've prrchased this year and stuck on the USB stick for the ICE
> 
> And it's the start of the Test matches that have brought on this lousy weather. Cricket is the UK's equivalent of a rain dance.


Quick 'lockdown' video* for ya

* They're his kids and Julie his wife is filming


View: https://youtu.be/N9v8vtQRRQA

Not doing too bad for a 75 year old bloke


View: https://youtu.be/2qW2139LKN0


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jul 2020)

I watered my patio tomato, which produces such an embarrassment of tomato riches that it needs a brace to hold it up.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5gjeGCfRNWk




Don't have a canoe...

There is a rather rickety tin bath in the shed though.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Don't have a canoe...
> 
> There is a rather rickety tin bath in the shed though.


You do have a paddle though!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Sounds a bit like a beam saw,
> View attachment 535061
> 
> 
> I'm surprised the 'elf 'n' safety bod in the workshop allowed a machine with a known fault to be operated, surprising lack of maintenance for a company in Germany. I'd always turn off a machine with the 'turn to release' off button rather than the simple 'stop' button if walking away from it but then that was part of my training through my 'City & Guilds.



It looks similar, although ours is long and thin, to deal with rough cut lumber rather than for sheets. 

To be fair the fault wasn't known: that's why they assumed it was the "Turn to release" switch. It was a fairly small amount of crud, just in the wrong place. The crud is now cleared and the switch will be replaced today to make sure.

Accepted wisdom here (I now know) is that the "turn to release" switch shouldn't be used except in emergencies. On the other hand all machines here have two switches, usually in different places, so if you want to be sure it's safe you switch both off.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jul 2020)

Apparently, the rain is going to stop today, yay! A few showers throughout the day, but it should be all over by 1800!


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have no prejudice against Thursdays but they really aren't living up to their potential.



In the words of Arthur Dent, 

'This must be Thursday, I never could get the hang of Thursdays'


----------



## IaninSheffield (10 Jul 2020)

Phew! We seem to have got through the run of devil's machinery posts without loss of limb (or digit) and blood spraying everywhere!
In the words of Phil Esterhaus on Hill Street Blues, "Let's be ...

And that includes those using mandolins, cheese graters or cleavers in their kitchens! 👨‍🍳


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A bit of useless information for you: they were formerly classed as belonging to the thrush family but they're now classed as old world flycatchers.


Is it a bit like the Pluto debate ?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2020)

Morning.
It is a lovely sunny start to the day here .
I had a tiring day yesterday grandson walking . He had the easy bit of sitting on his scooter whilst I pushed.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2020)

Blue skies here although some cloud as well
I want today to be dry please all day


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Jul 2020)

I saw a cloud this morning ....maybe it will rain, drizzle or perhaps an odd shower or two. Quickly check local forecast , are you kidding me NO rain, just not quite as hot as yesterday . 🙏


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2020)

My wife and I were just talking about shops on the high street and the subject turned to out of town shopping malls. I said that they didn't have anything to interest men . My wife replied that not all men still wear clothes from the 80's.
I replied that clothes lasted longer then !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I saw a cloud this morning ....maybe it will rain, drizzle or perhaps an odd shower or two. Quickly check local forecast , are you kidding me NO rain, just not quite as hot as yesterday . 🙏


We appear to have only one cloud too. It is a very very big cloud though. Still, the Met office is still predicting a solar appearance at 11am.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2020)

There's some blue sky and the sun briefly popped its head out about 15 minutes ago. Meanwhile, I've just graduated to coffee.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2020)

Started sunny, but it's gone very cloudy and dull. Atmosphere in my house is very tense with daughter's decisions about college - causing us serious stress. MrsF is insisting I take daughter with me when I open the caravan up - not sure I want to - might bury her in the sand dunes ! If I've got to take her, I'm only there to clean the van - jet wash the outside, shampoo carpets and run all the pipework clean. I'm taking my old MTB as it fits in my boot easier than the full suspension, so I'll go for a ride. Sunday is my dad's birthday, so I'll drag her to nana and grandad for another ear bashing - both sides of the family think she's stupid. MIL has said 'you have to stop her' ! Unfortunately we can't. 

Anyway, got a good 20 mile off road/cycle route circuit planned with a return trip via Rhyl's pump track and along the coast back to Gronant.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2020)

I have to post a letter to Leeds this morning.


----------



## mybike (10 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I take my hat off to anyone who can tan in yesterday's weather.



I didn't say tan.


----------



## mybike (10 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have a mitre saw at work. it's a beast of a saw with a constantly rotating blade about 60cm in diameter, and a track over five metres long bolted into the concrete floor. It holds planks down with a compressed air clamp and the saw whips out of the base and slices the wood. We use it -or rather our clients use it- to cut planks by the hundred to make pallets. As this particular section of the workshop basically makes pallets, you'll appreciate it is a fairly important piece of kit.
> 
> Well on Monday I broke it, possibly. I was interrupted while working on it and absent-mindedly switched it off with the emergency button. Apparently this can cause some kind of disturbance in the force or something and the saw will refuse to turn on again.
> 
> ...



My experience with big scary electrical machinery is that the off switch usually doubles as the 'Yikes, switch it off NOW" big red button. How else would you switch it off?

[edit] I see you've answered my question. These Germans are crazy. [/edit]

I recall an occasion, as an apprentice, when, needing some cutting oil, I switched on a lathe. Unbeknown to me, the chuck was loose & continued to rotate when I switched off and fell on the bed. I was reprimanded, and felt guilty as I watched the bed being filed smooth again, but I did wonder why the chuck was loose.


----------



## Speicher (10 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> Started sunny, but it's gone very cloudy and dull. Atmosphere in my house is very tense with daughter's decisions about college - causing us serious stress. MrsF is insisting I take daughter with me when I open the caravan up - not sure I want to - might bury her in the sand dunes ! If I've got to take her, I'm only there to clean the van - jet wash the outside, shampoo carpets and run all the pipework clean. I'm taking my old MTB as it fits in my boot easier than the full suspension, so I'll go for a ride. Sunday is my dad's birthday, so I'll drag her to nana and grandad for another ear bashing - both sides of the family think she's stupid. MIL has said 'you have to stop her' ! Unfortunately we can't.
> 
> Anyway, got a good 20 mile off road/cycle route circuit planned with a return trip via Rhyl's pump track and along the coast back to Gronant.



If it was me in that very tense situation, I would go and open up the caravan by myself. Then I could work at my own pace, allowing time for sitting down in peace and quiet in between those tasks. Time away from a problem, can help, sometimes, possibly.


----------



## mybike (10 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> I'm listening to Johnny Cash



I can't like that.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> If it was me in that very tense situation, I would go and open up the caravan by myself. Then I could work at my own pace, allowing time for sitting down in peace and quiet in between those tasks. Time away from a problem, can help, sometimes, possibly.



I don't want to take her but Mrs F doesn't want her at home !


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> My experience with big scary electrical machinery is that the off switch usually doubles as the 'Yikes, switch it off NOW" big red button. How else would you switch it off?
> 
> I recall an occasion, as an apprentice, when, needing some cutting oil, I switched on a lathe. Unbeknown to me, the chuck was loose & continued to rotate when I switched off and fell on the bed. I was reprimanded, and felt guilty as I watched the bed being filed smooth again, but I did wonder why the chuck was loose.


That's not a big scary machine, this is though,






I worked in a place which used one of these, it's called a rubber mill and it's used to mix and heat up sheets of Raw Rubber before processing. Those 2 solid steel drums weigh a ton each* and ours was driven by an 80hp 3 phase motor. if you switched it off it would take it a couple of minutes to stop due to the momentum. Due to the fact it was capable of squeezing a person through it like toothpaste there was a safety device which was capable of stopping the machine in 1/6 of a revolution which was achieved by cutting power to the motor, reversing the connection of 2 of the phases then turning the power back on effectively reversing the motor. They used to test the 'emergency stop' once a week for safety purposes (Friday afternoon after all the other work had finished) and it was a sight to behold, all the lights in the factory used to dim and the whole machine rocked on it's mounts.

* for a sense of scale the drums are 18 inches in diameter and are centred at shoulder height so you could just about see over the top of them.

EDIT actually I'm wrong, one of the rollers is hollow and water cooled,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_r...towards each other, one faster than the other.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jul 2020)

Because I watered the plants, we had 0.70 inch of rain last night, making nearly an inch of rain this week, pretty good for a dry month. Also, the overall momentum of the temperatures now seems to be shifting toward cooler, rather than hotter, temperatures, although this will take a bit of time to become noticeable.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Because I watered the plants, we had 0.70 inch of rain last night, making nearly an inch of rain this week, pretty good for a dry month. Also, the overall momentum of the temperatures now seems to be shifting toward cooler, rather than hotter, temperatures, although this will take a bit of time to become noticeable.


LOL an inch of rain this week, I wish, no idea how much we have had but it feels like 4 inch


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Is it a bit like the Pluto debate ?


Nah, Pluto is definitely a Disney character.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jul 2020)

I’m hungry. Crisps or not to crisp, that is the question.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2020)

Dull and gloomy here chez Casa Reynard, though the sun is making a passable effort of trying to show his face. It's also a little bit breezy.

Did some general puttering around this morning. My new easel board is also now finished and ready for use.

Had a lovely lunch of buttered wholemeal toast, topped variously smoked salmon mousse, tilzitser cheese and tangerine marmalade. Plus a pear, some mango and half an avocado. And two  of course.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Spooky"


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jul 2020)

Storage on the bike sorted (for now). I got a new rear camera light for the bike and once opened realised it would only mount on the seat post - where my saddle bag goes, and there's no room for both. So for now I've removed the saddle bag and decanted my repair kit into a small frame bag so I can have the camera light on the back. Now got cameras front and rear on the bike which will make my wife very happy. I will need a better solution though which is looking like coming in the form of a top bar bag too. I'm not too bothered about the weight as I'd prefer to have my repair kit and other bits and bobs (e.g. mini first aid supplies for when I'm out with the kids) than not.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jul 2020)

Bouncing down with rain again


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Dull and gloomy here chez Casa Reynard, though the sun is making a passable effort of trying to show his face. It's also a little bit breezy.
> 
> Did some general puttering around this morning. My new easel board is also now finished and ready for use.
> 
> Had a lovely lunch of buttered wholemeal toast, topped variously smoked salmon mousse, tilzitser cheese and tangerine marmalade. Plus a pear, some mango and half an avocado. And two  of course.


Million dollar question Reynard , now l know that you forgo alcohol but please tell me that the tea you drink after such delicacies .....does not contain milk and sugar


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2020)

Ooooops, I appear to have bought another bicycle.  N+1 is in the house.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooooops, I appear to have bought another bicycle.  N+1 is in the house.


Whatcha got?


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Million dollar question Reynard , now l know that you forgo alcohol but please tell me that the tea you drink after such delicacies .....does not contain milk and sugar



Depends on what i'm drinking... Milk and no sugar, or lemon and sugar. Unless it's green tea, and then that has neither.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Whatcha got?



Late 90s Raleigh Max rigid MTB.

Needs a bit of work, but a girl's gotta learn how to do these things. It's a nice bit of motivation to be able to build up a bike to the spec that I want.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2020)

Gorn ! 
It ain't there any more ! 
Weymouth is but it ain't .
The doughnut thing that used to go up and down doesn't because it ain't there !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jul 2020)

Had fish and chips and drinking ghost ship


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2020)

Steak here tonight chez Casa Reynard. I'm just waiting for the meat to rest before tucking in.

Also have jersey royals with butter and dill, roasted baby san marzano tomatoes and some salad-y stuff.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2020)

Hmm... one of the chickens has wandered past the window, despite being theoretically shut up for the night. 

I'd better catch her before the dog notices...


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmm... one of the chickens has wandered past the window, despite being theoretically shut up for the night.
> 
> I'd better catch her before the dog notices...



Or she becomes dinner...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Or she becomes dinner...



She's one of the Landlady's and apparently they've all been named by her granddaughter...


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> She's one of the Landlady's and apparently they've all been named by her granddaughter...



Oh dear...

A friend of mine had a hen hatch some eggs as the hen was really broody. One of the chicks was a cockerel. Who was annoying and a bit of a tearaway. And so my friend called him Lunch.

Lunch ended up as... lunch...

Inevitably. 

He was very tasty, apparently.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Or she becomes dinner...


He could blame the dog though.


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2020)

Been out tonight.Up to see George.Took him two pints of Stella and some chocolate.We had a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## tyred (10 Jul 2020)

I'm studying an OS map as I try to plan my weekend's riding.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> I'm studying an OS map as I try to plan my weekend's riding.


Over the border?


----------



## tyred (10 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Over the border?



Nope - going way out west...


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> Nope - going way out west...


Enjoy, and don't get geographically embarrassed.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2020)

Eh, time for a  and a biskit.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jul 2020)

Time for a few zzzz's just watching these two doing 'The sound of silence', might stay up for a bit more .... well its the weekend.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2020)

One batch of bread dough made (I almost forgot!) and left to do its thing overnight.

And *NOW* am going to have that  and a biskit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2020)

I had some spaghetti and meatballs with a piece of chicken and a small bit of bread.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had some spaghetti and meatballs with a piece of chicken and a small bit of bread.


How small was the "small bit of bread"?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2020)

Small as a plum.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Small as a plum.


Is that normally the size?


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Small as a plum.



Hmmm... Plums come in many varieties and many sizes...


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2020)

Off to get some early morning smiles in


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

Good morning. Just put the work clothes in the washer with the "normal" programme. The washer has two settings: "Quick" which takes 20 minutes, and "Normal" which is a geological timescale, but does make sure things are properly cleaned.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jul 2020)

Woke up at 5, unable to get back to sleep, so decided to get up, about to drink first coffee need to go to the tip 😠


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

just opened the windows. If temperatures stay like this I may have to wear a long sleeved shirt when I go out on my bike.

In other news, the washing machine is still going...


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Time for a few zzzz's just watching these two doing 'The sound of silence', might stay up for a bit more .... well its the weekend.
> View attachment 535233


I had my original copy of Dire Straits on the turntable last night, superb album


View: https://youtu.be/Q5mfz4393NA


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Time for a few zzzz's just watching these two doing 'The sound of silence', might stay up for a bit more .... well its the weekend.
> View attachment 535233




This is a nice version.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Off to get some early morning smiles in



Well that was hard work headwind majority of the way but 32 miles


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jul 2020)

Car all loaded up waiting for tip to open at 8:00 4th in line oh wait it's already 8:05 & not open


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

Got back from Lidl, Marmite delivery has arrived.

In other news, the washer appears to have stopped, but it may just be pretending.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2020)

Morning.
It is bright and sunny this morning .
I'm not rushing to get up at the moment as I'm feeling knackered .


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Got back from Lidl, Marmite delivery has arrived.
> 
> In other news, the washer appears to have stopped, but it may just be pretending.



It was pretending.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It was pretending.


Or having a rest


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jul 2020)

So far today, got up had coffee, did some work, went up to my fathers, loaded the car up with chipboard flooring from when I took down his conservatory last weekend, along with the carpet. Went to the tip, waited for it to open, dumped all the stuff, over to Argos to pick up a new bike cover, into Sainsbury's to buy some lemon jellies, then to the pharmacy in Tesco, back home & 2nd coffee made all before 9am. Wife still in bed, which seems a good place to be right now, we have 2 friends coming over for a BBQ tonight 1st time this year, it's going to be a very stressful day preparing, it always is, my wife seems to turn into another person when guests are coming, I just want to go hide.

Actually I'm going to add, I rather go ride more than hide, but after 2.5 weeks my back still won't let me, or at least I don't want to risk it, I'm sure that's not helping my mood, I can't think of a time this year when it's been so long between rides.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2020)

Oops! I forgot to have a shave...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Oops! I forgot to have a shave...




Me too. I was furry on the face this morning.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Oops! I forgot to have a shave...


I forgot to buy razor blades when I went out


----------



## mybike (11 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> That's not a big scary machine, this is though,
> 
> View attachment 535085
> 
> ...



Yep, but a large (and it was large) chuck failing to stop was decidedly frightening!


----------



## mybike (11 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Oops! I forgot to have a shave...





Andy in Germany said:


> Me too. I was furry on the face this morning.



Wash your mouth out with soap after using that word.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

The washing machine has subsided. Perhaps it's finished its cycle, perhaps it's sulking.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> Yep, but a large (and it was large) chuck failing to stop was decidedly frightening!



My dad told the story from his school days of a teacher spotting a student about to start a lathe with the key still in. Said teacher gathered the class around for a lesson on the importance of removing chuck keys before switching lathes on. Then switched the lathe on.
Apparently the sound of the key smashing the window was soon drowned by the cheers of the class...


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I forgot to buy razor blades when I went out


My beard trimmer packed up years ago and as I had to go to a 'family gathering' I bought some razors and had a 'shave' for the first time in 20+ years, Maz saw this and said "Don't ever do that again" and bought me a new beard trimmer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The washing machine has subsided. Perhaps it's finished its cycle, perhaps it's sulking.



It had finished. Washing is now on the line, where the warm sun and light breeze are drying it in less time than the cycle took.

In the meantime I've gone a bit wild and put the sofa cover in the washer, on the "normal" programme again...


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Or having a rest


The clothes can't have been that dirty!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My dad told the story from his school days of a teacher spotting a student about to start a lathe with the key still in. Said teacher gathered the class around for a lesson on the importance of removing chuck keys before switching lathes on. Then switched the lathe on.
> Apparently the sound of the key smashing the window was soon drowned by the cheers of the class...


He had it in reverse.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I forgot to buy razor blades when I went out





mybike said:


> Wash your mouth out with soap after using that word.


And then, my razor ran out of power ½ way through so I had to plug it in but the plug had a loose connection so I had to take it apart and tighten the screws. By this time, I had to go out all dishevelled, but nobody commented as I cycled past them.. 

I shall finish my ablutions upon my return as the thingummybob will be charged by then.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2020)

Schrodie is being educated. He is watching a documentary about big cats .
He has seen enough now and is having a wash before a nap nap .


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Schrodie is being educated. He is watching a documentary about big cats .
> He has seen enough now and is having a wash before a nap nap .



Careful, he'll be getting ideas.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

Fish and ships for lunch.

Frozen*, but you have to make allowances when living overseas.

*_But will be defrosted and cooked before eating, before the usual suspects make comment (@classic33 I'm looking at you)..._


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Fish and ships for lunch.
> 
> Frozen*, but you have to make allowances when living overseas.
> 
> *_But will be defrosted and cooked before eating, before the usual suspects make comment (@classic33 I'm looking at you)..._


You've decent eyesight then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2020)

In yet more shaving news, I just gave myself a number 5. What little there is left is still sticking out in all directions.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> In yet more shaving news, I just gave myself a number 5. What little there is left is still sticking out in all directions.


I need to cut my hair again, but couldn't be bothered after my ride this morning. Perhaps tomorrow...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've decent eyesight then.



Better than you'd think...


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2020)

I couldn't find the Weather Loach (Misgurnus anguillicaudatus), in my aquarium, so I checked the filtration and pump section.
Sure enough, it'd worked its way under the pump housing. It was hiding from me but I could just see its whiskers poking out 

It's now back in the main tank (until it skidaddles again). I took the opportunity to clean the pump filters and clear gubbins from the vicinity. 

👍🏼


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Better than you'd think...


What am I doing right now then?


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What am I doing right now then?


Put it away we don't need to see that


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What am I doing right now then?



I wouldn't like to say in public.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Put it away we don't need to see that


That coffee seems to have worked on you.


Andy in Germany said:


> I wouldn't like to say in public.


Why not, although I think someone else is thinking along similar lines.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It had finished. Washing is now on the line, where the warm sun and light breeze are drying it in less time than the cycle took.
> 
> In the meantime I've gone a bit wild and put the sofa cover in the washer, on the "normal" programme again...



Now the sofa cover is on the line and I've got the bedding in the washer.

Thoroughly domestic it is here.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2020)

Sunny intervals here chez Casa Reynard, and a touch blustery. Did a load of laundry this morning, tidied away some tools and had a closer look at my N+1, who is now called Max.

Had a cheese, bacon and chilli sauce toastie for lunch, with two  and an orange and an apricot.

Am now listening to qualifying from Austria over the interwebs.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now the sofa cover is on the line and I've got the bedding in the washer.
> 
> Thoroughly domestic it is here.


You'll have swept the floor, wiped down the work surfaces, washed the windows inside and out. Leaving outside for tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography is "Cool"







This cool bag has done its share of packed lunches over the last two decades...


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Am now listening to qualifying from Austria over the interwebs.


Currently watching it on Sky Go, quite strange the commentary is about 6 seconds in front of the image


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2020)

I have a  and some pretzels and am listening to Sports Report.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jul 2020)

I am tired.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jul 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I am tired.


I am too been awake since 5am


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll have swept the floor, wiped down the work surfaces, washed the windows inside and out. Leaving outside for tomorrow.



I swept the floor; my goodness but it was filthy. Other jobs were podtponed because the Landlady's dog came looking for someone to throw a ball for her, which obviously took precedence.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I swept the floor; my goodness but it was filthy. Other jobs were podtponed because the Landlady's dog came looking for someone to throw a ball for her, which obviously took precedence.


Dog has you well trained, didn't take long.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2020)

I have fed the cats. And now it is time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2020)

I'm watching cricket on the BBC. It would be just like old times except the ground is deserted


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

I should have been doing boring stuff* this evening.

For someone who has lived here for 20 years I don't half do a good impression of the "Englishman abroad" sometimes...

*_Like tidy up that blue bin bag, for a start..._


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 535383
> 
> 
> I should have been doing boring stuff this evening.
> ...


You keep the book open with your thumb against the spine. You'll break it.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 535383
> 
> 
> I should have been doing boring stuff* this evening.
> ...


They your boots?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You keep the book open with your thumb against the spine. You'll break it.



The book is a second hand arrival, from my Dad...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> They your boots?



Who elses?


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Who elses?


The dog might have brought them to you, for you to clean.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The book is a second hand arrival, from my Dad...


Damage looks recent.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Damage looks recent.



It arrived last week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> The dog might have brought them to you, for you to clean.



I get the impression you aren't a "dog person".


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2020)

Right, bed, in the hope of a vaguely early start and bike ride before it gets too hot outside tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Right, bed, in the hope of a vaguely early start and bike ride before it gets too hot outside tomorrow.


Well, if you're expecting it to be sunny for the ride that rain 'all turn up. You realise that, don't you?


----------



## fossyant (11 Jul 2020)

Invaded Wales today. Despite our caravan site saying they had been cuting the grass - they hadn't. Grass was a foot high. Fortunately had taken my trusty old strimmer from home as the one at the van won't cut anything. We've all come back to find a mess, so the site has lied to us. Taken £4k in fees for nothing. Grrr.

But, it was so nice to sit in my parent's caravan's garden with them and my sister and BIL. My dad's birthday tomorrow = more of the same ! We all turned up with hand sanitiser, then if needed the loo, we went back to out own vans. 3 of us have vans on the same site.


----------



## gbb (11 Jul 2020)

Went to Ely today, never been, just fancied a little drive and a relaxed walk around. On the way back my wife suggested we drop into Sainsburys to pick up so e bread...no problem.
We came out £72 lighter.....ooh she said, we could get 2 of the grandkids some school uniform bits and bobs.

Ever felt it was destined...but you just didsnt realise it until it was too late


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2020)

gbb said:


> Went to Ely today, never been, just fancied a little drive and a relaxed walk around. On the way back my wife suggested we drop into Sainsburys to pick up so e bread...no problem.
> We came out £72 lighter.....ooh she said, we could get 2 of the grandkids some school uniform bits and bobs.
> 
> Ever felt it was destined...but you just didsnt realise it until it was too late



Welcome to my neck of the woods 

Hope you enjoyed puttering about town. Even if your wallet didn't...


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2020)

Anyway, a  and MOTD


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2020)

Morning time for some early morning smiles 😊


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Well, if you're expecting it to be sunny for the ride that rain 'all turn up. You realise that, don't you?



Ah, the Yorkshire weather service is working as well as ever, I see.

I'm working on the hypothesis that if I'm quick the weather won't have noticed I'm out until it's too late.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 535383
> 
> 
> I should have been doing boring stuff* this evening.
> ...


I thought I was looking at a scene from a modern day Marie Celeste ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2020)

Morning.
I have been downstairs to make a  and to feed Schrodie . Schrodie insisted on some carpet cuddles . Head and chest rubs . I think he enjoyed the rubs as he was purring and pulled himself along the carpet sideways .
I will have to pop down again to make more .


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jul 2020)

Up and about (too) early ready for the drive to Brands Hatch for day 2 of the HSCC meeting. Highlights of yesterday - walking through Dingle Dell during practice and having my ears assaulted by a group consisting of a DSV powered F1 Hesketh, big V8 powered Chevron F5000 and a raucous March F2. Then in the next session the thunderous noise of 8 litres of Chevrolet V8 in a McLaren M8F CanAm monster at full chat along the start finish straight.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2020)

I scared a squirrel off my lawn just as it was about to start digging.
Pesky pests!!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning time for some early morning smiles 😊


Back now in bed after 33 miles


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2020)

I was just watching Country file and they were talking about narrow boats . I was wondering if you could have a narrow submarine ?


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jul 2020)

It would make operating the locks from underwater quite difficult


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It would make operating the locks from underwater quite difficult


Ah! You would have to sneak through just when a narrow boat goes through.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (12 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 535383
> 
> 
> I should have been doing boring stuff* this evening.
> ...


I think your copy of ‘_The Lynton & Barnsaple Railway 1895-1935’_ beats my copy of _‘Two Hundred Popular Flies’ _ into a cocked-hat for mundaneness.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! You would have to sneak through just when a narrow boat goes through.


Hope it's a very thin submarine as once the water is let out there's not much space


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2020)

I've cleaned out my cookies and backed up my computer. It's a comparatively clean machine. On the inside, at least.


----------



## gbb (12 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Welcome to my neck of the woods
> 
> Hope you enjoyed puttering about town. Even if your wallet didn't...


Isnt it such a nice place though, I really liked it there, proper character.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've cleaned out my cookies and backed up my computer. It's a comparatively clean machine. On the inside, at least.


Did you get the vacuum inside the case?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2020)

It's flying ant day in New Cross.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2020)

It hasn't taken the airline companies long to make the skies milky again.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It hasn't taken the airline companies long to make the skies milky again.


I wonder how much the airlines‘ carbon footprint has been reduced during the last 17 weeks..?


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2020)

Had some weather, yesterday. This wall cloud came near my house, had dime-sized hail for a good bit, as well as some rain. Between that and another rain/wind event that evening, 1.3 inches of rain. At least the wall cloud did not produce a tornado.


----------



## mybike (12 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My dad told the story from his school days of a teacher spotting a student about to start a lathe with the key still in. Said teacher gathered the class around for a lesson on the importance of removing chuck keys before switching lathes on. Then switched the lathe on.
> Apparently the sound of the key smashing the window was soon drowned by the cheers of the class...



Interestingly, the teleprinters I worked on had a similar hazard. The were provided with a governor attached to the end of the motor & a switch on one side of the +/- 80v centre earthed supply. Adjusting the governor was carried out by inserting a screwdriver into the hole in the (earthed) governor housing. Shorting the adjusting screw to earth would cause the motor to start and possibly fling the screwdriver across the workshop.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jul 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I wonder how much the airlines‘ carbon footprint has been reduced during the last 17 weeks..?


Not enough


----------



## mybike (12 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> In yet more shaving news, I just gave myself a number 5. What little there is left is still sticking out in all directions.



I recommend #9 for beard.



LeetleGreyCells said:


> I need to cut my hair again, but couldn't be bothered after my ride this morning. Perhaps tomorrow...




#12?


----------



## mybike (12 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What am I doing right now then?



Typing on CC.

See, I can even see you in the past.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> Typing on CC.
> 
> See, I can even see you in the past.


Don't always have to type.


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 Jul 2020)

Last ever trip to Milton Keynes today to clear bungalow.

Can't tell you how happy I am to report.. bungalow sold so very happy .


----------



## mybike (12 Jul 2020)

gbb said:


> Went to Ely today, never been, just fancied a little drive and a relaxed walk around. On the way back my wife suggested we drop into Sainsburys to pick up so e bread...no problem.
> We came out £72 lighter.....ooh she said, we could get 2 of the grandkids some school uniform bits and bobs.
> 
> Ever felt it was destined...but you just didsnt realise it until it was too late



Much my experience with Sains.


----------



## mybike (12 Jul 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Last ever trip to Milton Keynes today to clear bungalow.
> 
> Can't tell you how happy I am to report.. bungalow sold so very happy .



Recalling doing the same!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2020)

Aled Jones is going to announce who is the nations favourite him.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Don't always have to type.


Like I said before, put it away we don't want to see that


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2020)

It's Flying Ant Day!! 🐜


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's Flying Ant Day!! 🐜


Ah, you too. I was wondering whether there'd be more.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ah, you too. I was wondering whether there'd be more.


Plenty enough here! The swifts are having a Sunday lunch, sounding like Nazgûl as they gorge overhead.. .


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2020)

I had swifts in the chimney in the house I grew up in. Wonderful birds. Fastest fliers of North American birds. The school nearby had a large masonry chimney as well, and a huge flock was there as well.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2020)

Slept in a bit, then spent the morning tinkering with Max the Mountain Bike.

Lunch (chilli and all the trimmings) was had while listening to the Styrian Grand Prix.

Now listening to the North London derby.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Suspicious"







"The dribbles of milk on the work surface are absolutely nothing to do with me, mum. And no, I'm not looking at the milk jug..."


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Now listening to the North London derby.


Erm Derby is not in North London, I know some people think it's the Laardun centre of the universe but Derby is not part of it.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2020)

It's half time.

So time for a


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2020)

Contrail alert... Overhead now.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 535538
> 
> 
> Contrail alert... Overhead now.


SHoot, I was talking yesterday to a friend who lives in Orlando, I was asking how they are doing, he said Orlando was okay but Miami was really in the dodo, the hospitals were beyond capacity, hope anyone getting off that plane goes into quarantine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2020)

Looks like a cargo flight.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2020)

I don't know if cargo plane pilots go into quarantine or just turn the plane around and fly back again..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2020)

I don't know if it's just me but I'd really like to go out for a drink this evening. The evening just seems perfect for it.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't know if it's just me but I'd really like to go out for a drink this evening. The evening just seems perfect for it.



Well, at the final whistle of this edition of the north london derby, I've been just about driven to drink...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, at the final whistle of this edition of the north london derby, I've been just about driven to drink...


I always thought Spurs were a fun team to follow without any allegiance. Mind, this might be a little different for an Arsenal supporter....

Meanwhile, Leeds continue to miss their chance of staying in the Championship....


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jul 2020)

I'll be glad once my daughter masters her current assigned piece on the violin. Going by today's practice, I think it's fair to say that it won't be today. End of next week may be optimistic. To say the piece is difficult is understating it.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I'll be glad once my daughter masters her current assigned piece on the violin. Going by today's practice, I think it's fair to say that it won't be today. End of next week may be optimistic. To say the piece is difficult is understating it.



In the mean time, I have some Rockingham Motor Speedway-branded earplugs you can use


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Jul 2020)

Been thinking. Fig roll - cake or biscuit?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Been thinking. Fig roll - cake or biscuit?


Biscuit


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Biscuit


Interested in your 'biscuit/cake-decision-making-algorithm.'


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Interested in your 'biscuit/cake-decision-making-algorithm.'


You eat fig rolls as you ride. You eat cake at the stop. Simple.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jul 2020)

But if they are rolls why are they flat & don't?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2020)

I just had a mixed salad with couscous and a lime and garlic dressing. That's so healthy I now need to have a beer to rebalance things. Beer o'clock is only 6 minutes away.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> In the mean time, I have some Rockingham Motor Speedway-branded earplugs you can use


Trebuchet 'em over! PLEASE!! 🆘


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2020)

Just swapped bikes around in the garage and anybody going to guess whats come to the top of the pile ?


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Trebuchet 'em over! PLEASE!! 🆘



*INCOMING*

Failing that, you could use cheese or wet celery like chez Cafe Rene


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Been thinking. Fig roll - cake or biscuit?


Both, simple choice.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Just swapped bikes around in the garage and anybody going to guess whats come to the top of the pile ?


Your Chopper!


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jul 2020)

Scratches if they are in a pile


----------



## Milzy (12 Jul 2020)

I have sold my Waxed Barbour jacket for £78


----------



## Cavalol (12 Jul 2020)

New personal best of 11 days in a row going to work in/on a different vehicle.

Lifan electric moped
Honda SS50
Vespa PX
Scomadi 200
MBX50
FS1M
750/4
TS185ER
Car (people carrier)
Van
Car (saloon).


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2020)

Cavalol said:


> New personal best of 11 days in a row going to work in/on a different vehicle.
> 
> Lifan electric moped
> Honda SS50
> ...


Unicycle, tricycle!!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Your Chopper!


Lol not since I was 13 



Phaeton said:


> Scratches if they are in a pile



They all wear patina with pride


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (12 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just had a mixed salad with couscous and a lime and garlic dressing. That's so healthy I now need to have a beer to rebalance things. Beer o'clock is only 6 minutes away.


I agree that eating a salad allows you to drink more beer, but waiting until 2000 difficult to swallow.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I agree that eating a salad allows you to drink more beer, but waiting until 2000 difficult to swallow.


Must resist, must resist...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Up and about (too) early ready for the drive to Brands Hatch for day 2 of the HSCC meeting. Highlights of yesterday - walking through Dingle Dell during practice and having my ears assaulted by a group consisting of a DSV powered F1 Hesketh, big V8 powered Chevron F5000 and a raucous March F2. Then in the next session the thunderous noise of 8 litres of Chevrolet V8 in a McLaren M8F CanAm monster at full chat along the start finish straight.



Ooooo, good noise 

Hope you had an enjoyable weekend at Brands.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2020)

Anyways, a  while watching MOTD.

Although I'm multitasking as I'm also looking at bicycle parts.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jul 2020)

A couple of friends from eight doors away came for a drink in the garden. It turned out that one of them had a 30% discount rail card because she was officially disabled although you would never have guessed. She explained that her hearing had been impaired since birth and that it was often linked to kidney defects in foetuses because the ears and kidneys develop at the same time in the womb. She had four kidneys, two normally sized ones and two satellites. You live and learn.

Edit: Lookee here....
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0085253815497194


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2020)

Time for a last  before bed.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooooo, good noise
> 
> Hope you had an enjoyable weekend at Brands.


Fantastic weekend thanks - good weather, lovely circuit and some great cars. Just good to get out and do something 'normal' for the first time in months.

Back to reaity on Monday 'though - Need to do the vacuuming, cut the grass and wash & polish the car. May have a pub lunch instead


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2020)

Some useless info for you - car mileage March 2nd to July 10th = 353 miles. Car mileage July 11th & 12th = 351 miles. Bike mileage March 2nd to July 12th = 3536 miles


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Some useless info for you - car mileage March 2nd to July 10th = 353 miles. Car mileage July 11th & 12th = 351 miles. Bike mileage March 2nd to July 12th = 3536 miles


Nothing today then?


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Fantastic weekend thanks - good weather, lovely circuit and some great cars. Just good to get out and do something 'normal' for the first time in months.
> 
> Back to reaity on Monday 'though - Need to do the vacuuming, cut the grass and wash & polish the car. May have a pub lunch instead



Ah, glad you had a great weekend out 

Grass cutting is also on the agenda here for tomorrow. Well, later today if I'm to be truly pedantic. But for me it's tomorrow, as I haven't gone to bed yet. 

Which I will be doing shortly.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, glad you had a great weekend out
> 
> Grass cutting is also on the agenda here for tomorrow. Well, later today if I'm to be truly pedantic. But for me it's tomorrow, as I haven't gone to bed yet.
> 
> Which I will be doing shortly.


'as tha gon!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2020)

Time for a few smiles


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a few smiles



Same here. Of course I'll have 8 hours at work in the middle, but such is life...


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Same here. Of course I'll have 8 hours at work in the middle, but such is life...



Mine was just a 10 mile shakedown on my Vitus after being unused for 10 months .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2020)

Morning. I think the washing might be ready for transferring to the tumble dryer. I'll finish my tea first to save waiting around in the laundry.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2020)

Morning.
The weather girl on Good Morning Britain just showed a radar map of the country from yesterday showing all of the flying ant swarms from around the country .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> The weather girl on Good Morning Britain just showed a radar map of the country from yesterday showing all of the flying ant swarms from around the country .


It's dead clever how they coordinate their coming out party!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's dead clever how they coordinate their coming out party!


They must use their antennae


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> They must use their antennae


I wonder what the wing makers do for the rest of the year, though.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2020)

Oh great, Monday again. 

At least I remembered to put the recycling bin out for emptying last night.


----------



## Kryton521 (13 Jul 2020)

Morning all. Weather a little cloudy, possibility of rain apparently. Did a better ride yesterday in quite warm weather, still seem to be recovering from donating blood. Never knew it took so much, [literally.] out of you. Loss of blood= Loss of same amount of energy. Who knew???
Kitten, [Pink, so called as it was the stupidest name I could come up with.] is growing fast.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jul 2020)

It's been raining here all morning. It was bright sunshine over the weekend. I believe today may be the last of the rain for the next few days at least.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2020)

I had to take my wife up to collect her prescription . The chemist's were deep cleaning their shop as someone had been into the shop and one of their family has tested positive for the virus. After cleaning the place they were only letting people in one at a time wearing face masks.

To be on the safe side wipe your screen with disinfectant before reading this .


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jul 2020)

Just seen some bird of prey buzzing the pigeons sat on the TV aerials, we don't normally get them that low over the housing estate


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> The weather girl on Good Morning Britain just showed a radar map of the country from yesterday showing all of the flying ant swarms from around the country .


Similar sized swarms of locusts are hard to find at present.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2020)

I haven't seen any Dragonflies in or near our pond this year. Even the Damselflies are few and far between !


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Been thinking. Fig roll - cake or biscuit?


Cookie.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Cookie.


You'll confuse him now.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jul 2020)

3 shovels against a wall & told to take your pick


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2020)

Biscuit


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Biscuit
> View attachment 535720


I honestly don't know how you eat those things, I've tried multiple times in the past & do not understand what they are supposed to be other than trebuchet fodder


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I honestly don't know how you eat those things, I've tried multiple times in the past & do not understand what they are supposed to be other than trebuchet fodder


They are quite good, especially with the gravy.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> They are quite good, especially with the gravy.


An acquired taste which I clearly don't have


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2020)

It seems our office re-opening has been delayed for at least another month as the water system has tested positive for legionnaires disease.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> It seems our office re-opening has been delayed for at least another month as the water system has tested positive for legionnaires disease.


Good job somebody checked


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2020)

We came across a cyclist with a death wish this morning .
I was stopped at a set of traffic lights waiting to turn right when I noticed a cyclist riding up between me and a vehicle to my left. He continued right to the front. It made me a bit suspicious and sure enough as the lights changed he set off. He could have gone straight across but he decided to turn right and without looking behind or signalling he pulled straight across in front of me . He then proceeded up the road and did a similar thing . Pulled right over and turned right without even a glance or a gesture of what he was doing .
How he has managed to live so long is beyond me !


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2020)

It's warm, muggy, overcast and the rain is having a "shall I, shan't I" kind of thing.

Anyways, I spent the morning tinkering with things mechanical. First attempt to replace a blown headlight bulb on the car hasn't gone well. I need to dig out the handbook, because the thing looks like a logic puzzle and I don't want to yank out the wrong thing.

Then I tinkered a bit on Max the Mountain Bike to the point where I can take him for a brief spin to see what's what.

Had a marvelous lunch of prosciutto, homemade sourdough bread, two  and the last of the mango.

I will shortly go and cut some grass.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Insects"


----------



## Kryton521 (13 Jul 2020)

Wet. Wet with a capital WET!!! Blood & sand but the rain came down. Sadly I was half way home from T***o. Knew I should have taken the lightweight rain jacket. It's what it's for!
Hoping for clear weather tomorrow.

I signed up to "Noom", not usually keen to advertise something if I don't get paid or something from it. But for me, this thing is really good, keeps a track of what I eat, [sceptics gather to announce you can do that anyway.] and exercise/weight. Plus of course some really good and interesting articles to keep you on track. Which as I say, for me has been really useful. Lost nearly a kilo in weight already.........
Emptied my pockets of loose change........


----------



## fossyant (13 Jul 2020)

What a change in the weather. Had a 5 mile walk yesterday in the sun along Gronant Beach - forgot about sun cream , and was a little red on the face last night - been out in it too long. MrsF was bright red.

The beaches were lovely and quiet - Presthaven caravan park only had owners back so we ventured to the beach near their site, before walking back to the one near us.

Our site pub is opening 'outdoors' only later this week (technically can from today), but they are keeping it quiet so they can see what demand is like - especially when Presthaven opens to rental vans as we get a fair amount of folk coming due to the crazy prices on Presthaven.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2020)

I dodged the showers this morning and got 53 miles in.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's warm, muggy, overcast and the rain is having a "shall I, shan't I" kind of thing.
> 
> Anyways, I spent the morning tinkering with things mechanical. First attempt to replace a blown headlight bulb on the car hasn't gone well. I need to dig out the handbook, because the thing looks like a logic puzzle and I don't want to yank out the wrong thing.
> 
> ...


What car is it ? I used to change bulbs at Halfords part time.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Cookie.





classic33 said:


> You'll confuse him now.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> What car is it ? I used to change bulbs at Halfords part time.



Series 1 Skoda Fabia.

There's a cover that you pop off, but I'm not sure how you remove the bulbs. Also, on the passenger side, the battery casing makes for tight spacing, so I guess that'll have to come off. Even I can't get my diddy hands in there! 

I need to do side light on driver side and dipped on passenger side.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2020)

Cut the grass this afternoon. Managed to get what needed doing done despite it spitting with rain.

I then took the MTB out for a test ride to see what was what. The one time I go out without a toolkit...  I had to walk a mile and a bit home.  But on the flip side, I'm a couple of kilos of onions to the good after finding some in the verge. 

Now having a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Series 1 Skoda Fabia.
> 
> There's a cover that you pop off, but I'm not sure how you remove the bulbs. Also, on the passenger side, the battery casing makes for tight spacing, so I guess that'll have to come off. Even I can't get my diddy hands in there!
> 
> I need to do side light on driver side and dipped on passenger side.


I think that is one car that I didn't get to work on . It could be the case but on some cars the headlights had to be removed . Do you have the owners handbook which may tell you how to change bulbs . 
Some Smart cars were fun in that you had to put your arm in through the front air vent aperture and remove the bulb by feel .


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I think that is one car that I didn't get to work on . It could be the case but on some cars the headlights had to be removed . Do you have the owners handbook which may tell you how to change bulbs .
> Some Smart cars were fun in that you had to put your arm in through the front air vent aperture and remove the bulb by feel .



Yes, of course I have the handbook. I plan on checking it out later this evening. Failing that, there's always google and the tube of you. As long as I've got a diagram and a method, it's not a problem. On the older Favorits and Felicias you just pulled the old bulb out and popped a new one in.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes, of course I have the handbook. I plan on checking it out later this evening. Failing that, there's always google and the tube of you. As long as I've got a diagram and a method, it's not a problem. On the older Favorits and Felicias you just pulled the old bulb out and popped a new one in.


Ah! The manufacturers cottoned on to that and started to make things difficult .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2020)

What is , where and when is this comet visible that people are taking pictures of ?


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2020)

Sometimes I look at the website of a local garage that I trust, to see if they have a car that I would like to buy to replace my old car.

One has come up, in a lovely blue (Nautical Blue) with a very low mileage of 15k. However, it is a 2012 model. Does this mean that some of the major components are eight years old, and in need of replacement regardless of the extremely low mileage?


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Sometimes I look at the website of a local garage that I trust, to see if they have a car that I would like to buy to replace my old car.
> 
> One has come up, in a lovely blue (Nautical Blue) with a very low mileage of 15k. However, it is a 2012 model. Does this mean that some of the major components are eight years old, and in need of replacement regardless of the extremely low mileage?


Depends on what it is, if it had a cambelt it needs changing


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2020)

Nice supper of a bacon, onion, mushroom and cherry tomato frittata, with new potatoes in a herby butter.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> What is , where and when is this comet visible that people are taking pictures of ?


https://inews.co.uk/news/uk/comet-neowise-tracker-when-comet-visible-uk-july-2020-how-see-514781


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cut the grass this afternoon. Managed to get what needed doing done despite it spitting with rain.
> 
> I then took the MTB out for a test ride to see what was what. The one time I go out without a toolkit...  I had to walk a mile and a bit home.  *But on the flip side, I'm a couple of kilos of onions to the good after finding some in the verge*.
> 
> Now having a  and a chocolate biskit.


You have reported your find I'm assuming?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2020)

When I pulled the plug out of the bath, this evening, the plug stayed in the plughole and the chain came away from the link thingie.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Depends on what it is, if it had a cambelt it needs changing


It could have a timing chain as some manufacturers reverted to using them .


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You have reported your find I'm assuming?



If I find some gold sovereigns jammed inside one of the onions, then maybe. Otherwise I shall be making french onion soup.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> If I find some gold sovereigns jammed inside one of the onions, then maybe. Otherwise I shall be making french onion soup.


That'll be "theft by finding" though.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> That'll be "theft by finding" though.



Technically, yes. 

But when a trailer holds at least 10 tonnes of onions, is a farmer going to worry about the ones that roll off the top and into the nettles by the side of the road?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Technically, yes.
> 
> But when a trailer holds at least 10 tonnes of onions, is a farmer going to worry about the ones that roll off the top and into the nettles by the side of the road?


Yes, as someone who has had to pick up what was on the verge. A one mile walk, picking up what fell off is "fun".

Counts as travelling with an unsafe load.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Yes, as someone who has had to pick up what was on the verge. A one mile walk, picking up what fell off is "fun".
> 
> Counts as travelling with an unsafe load.



Hardly... 

I tightened the elastic at the bottom of my waterproof and lobbed the onions down the front.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2020)

Quite a productive morning today. Popped into town and posted a parcel, then got a little bit of cash out of the bank and did this week's shopping. Got home, had a mug of coffee and then moved the lawn (or what remains of it).

Another short break and a glass of squash while deciding whether to do the vacuuming or wash & polish the car. Decision made, I got the bike out and went for a ride instead (this may have included a stop for a couple of drinks at the Levington Ship while watching the world go by).


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hardly...
> 
> I tightened the elastic at the bottom of my waterproof and lobbed the onions down the front.


Done it more than once. Because I couldn't drive I was the perfect choice. Along with opening/closing the gates.

You don't carry a plastic bag just in case? 

I'll have to own up to picking up three crates(shop size) of oranges I found on the road. My defence being that I was removing them from the road, safety reasons.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Done it more than once. Because I couldn't drive I was the perfect choice. Along with opening/closing the gates.
> 
> You don't carry a plastic bag just in case?
> 
> I'll have to own up to picking up three crates(shop size) of oranges I found on the road. My defence being that I was removing them from the road, safety reasons.



Usually, yes. I keep carrier bags in the panniers on my hybrid specifically for such purposes. Plus there's plenty of good foraging in the hedgerows hereabouts late summer and into the autumn, so a girl's gotta be prepared. 

But I was on the mountain bike - only intended to take it out for a quick spin to see how it rode.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Quite a productive morning today. Popped into town and posted a parcel, then got a little bit of cash out of the bank and did this week's shopping. Got home, had a mug of coffee and then moved the lawn (or what remains of it).
> 
> Another short break and a glass of squash while deciding whether to do the vacuuming or wash & polish the car. Decision made, I got the bike out and went for a ride instead (this may have included a stop for a couple of drinks at the Levington Ship while watching the world go by).



Where did you move the lawn to?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Where did you move the lawn to?



Well, he certainly didn't move it here.

Unless he hid it under the nettles somewhere...


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

Anyways, a  and a biskit for me and some cheese dreamies for the girls.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

I changed my mind about the biskit. Decided to swing for a mince pie instead.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

Bingo!!! 

Patience is indeed a virtue. I've just managed to get my mitts on another nice addition to my archive. I actually already have it - but only as a partial photocopy that was given to me some 20-odd years ago.

Happy Reynard!


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> Patience is indeed a virtue. I've just managed to get my mitts on another nice addition to my archive. I actually already have it - but only as a partial photocopy that was given to me some 20-odd years ago.
> 
> Happy Reynard!


Which arm did you give?
You wouldn't have given a leg, as you need two for riding your "new" bike.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Which arm did you give?
> You wouldn't have given a leg, as you need two for riding your "new" bike.



No arms or legs were removed in the process. All I did was hand over eight of the very finest British Pounds. Don't think the person selling it knew what they had.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> No arms or legs were removed in the process. All I did was hand over eight of the very finest British Pounds. Don't think the person selling it knew what they had.


Don't let on, they may have more.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Where did you move the lawn to?





Reynard said:


> *Well, he certainly didn't move it here.*



Can't blame him with the endemic "found" fauna theft in the Cambridgeshire region...


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2020)

Morning smiles completed 
Rain till quite late last night but dry at moment.
Busy day ahead


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Sometimes I look at the website of a local garage that I trust, to see if they have a car that I would like to buy to replace my old car.
> 
> One has come up, in a lovely blue (Nautical Blue) with a very low mileage of 15k. However, it is a 2012 model. Does this mean that some of the major components are eight years old, and in need of replacement regardless of the extremely low mileage?


If it is a garage you trust then that can ease your mind a bit . As for wear on parts it should be minimal, it is just about run in . You could check the reg number on the net to check previous MOT history or just ask the garage . It should look pristine inside with that mileage unless they took cattle to the market in it . 
So the car has averaged just under 2,000 miles a year, so it has been used but not much. The battery if still the original will be coming to the end of it's life . The one on our Venga is 9 and will probably need replacing soon . As I said before the MOT history may say what parts have been replaced over the years due to perishing .
Good luck with whatever you decide.
Is it an Aston Martin ?


----------



## Rocky (14 Jul 2020)

@Speicher ...... a friend of mine from Zurich is cycling to St Gallen and has just sent me this picture. I thought of you......


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Where did you move the lawn to?


I may have moved the clippings to a bin bag at the bottom of the non-recycling bin where they can't be seen under the rest of the rubbish to be collected on Monday morning.

I hate early shifts, especially ones as wet on the commute as this morning. Seriously in need of a second coffee.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2020)

I sliced a banana into my porage this morning. 🍌


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2020)

The squeaky wheelbarrow is back! It went into lockdown retirement back in March but the workmen have now returned. 100+ days of idleness have not loosened it up. Also, the windows are open so it sounds about 10 times louder.

Morning. I've run a bath. Off for a quick soak.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The squeaky wheelbarrow is back! It went into lockdown retirement back in March but the workmen have now returned. 100+ days of idleness have not loosened it up. Also, the windows are open so it sounds about 10 times louder.


They are using a wheelbarrow inside a house?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> They are using a wheelbarrow inside a house?


No, they're using a wheelbarrow in the garden outside the flats. I was told that they were planning to start on the roof and work their way down. They must have flipped a coin because they're now lifting paving stones.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I had to take my wife up to collect her prescription . The chemist's were deep cleaning their shop as someone had been into the shop and one of their family has tested positive for the virus. After cleaning the place they were only letting people in one at a time wearing face masks.
> 
> To be on the safe side wipe your screen with disinfectant before reading this .


Damn! It isn’t until you get to the end that you find out you need to clean your screen before starting.

Did you have a job in the 1980s writing assembly instructions for MFI flat pack furniture?


----------



## Speicher (14 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Depends on what it is, if it had a cambelt it needs changing





Illaveago said:


> It could have a timing chain as some manufacturers reverted to using them .





Illaveago said:


> If it is a garage you trust then that can ease your mind a bit . As for wear on parts it should be minimal, it is just about run in . You could check the reg number on the net to check previous MOT history or just ask the garage . It should look pristine inside with that mileage unless they took cattle to the market in it .
> So the car has averaged just under 2,000 miles a year, so it has been used but not much. The battery if still the original will be coming to the end of it's life . The one on our Venga is 9 and will probably need replacing soon . As I said before the MOT history may say what parts have been replaced over the years due to perishing .
> Good luck with whatever you decide.
> Is it an Aston Martin ?



Thank you all for your replies. It is a 1.0L Ford Fiesta Titanium, (not an Aston Martin). It has a full service history. 

Using logic, I think that as I am still recovering from serious illness, and we still have the Lockdown, I will not be going anywhere for at least a few months. I have enough to think about, without the added complication of changing vehicles. 

One litre, strikes me as being a small engine. I have always thought that a car should have a large chunk of "oomph" in the acceleration department, to manoeuvre out of trouble, if necessary. 

At least I now know the colour I would like, Nautical Blue.


----------



## Rocky (14 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Thank you all for your replies. It is a 1.0L Ford Fiesta Titanium, (not an Aston Martin). It has a full service history.
> 
> Using logic, I think that as I am still recovering from serious illness, and we still have the Lockdown, I will not be going anywhere for at least a few months. I have enough to think about, without the added complication of changing vehicles.
> 
> ...


Nautical blue......the same colour as @Drago ‘s jokes.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jul 2020)

It also seems that the Titanium is the top of the range with lots of bells and whistles that I may not need.

For a similar car in a more basic 2018 model, the price difference is comparatively small (aka £1,000). I think the older car would run up that amount in a short time, or when the next MOT is due.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jul 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> Nautical blue......the same colour as @Drago ‘s jokes.



I will avoid dark grey then!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2020)

I spy your workman


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Thank you all for your replies. It is a 1.0L Ford Fiesta Titanium, (not an Aston Martin). It has a full service history.


I agree it's not the most logical time to be changing your car, prices seem to be high currently not sure on the future, the cambelt appears to be guaranteed for 10 years, but whether that is transferable to a 2nd/3rd owner not sure, i'm not a Ford lover, but that stems from childhood where my father had nothing but Fords & then when I started driving, 2 of my first cars were Fords, but then I went onto better cars.
https://www.motorreviewer.com/engine.php?engine_id=131


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2020)

How to rub someone up the wrong way !




Just took my car down to the garage to sort out a few niggles!
Bonnet not shutting properly or sensor playing up .
Receptionist. If the problem isn't covered by the extended warranty I will be charged £147 plus vat for the privilege! 
See my blood boil ! 
I've already had one sleepless night over it! I quietly listened to what was said and arranged to take it in next month whilst planning my next move .
When I got home I got straight on to Jaguar Customer Services. I told them that I liked the car but not the alarm going off and that I might have to pay for them to sort it out . I now have a reference number.
Perhaps someone might give the garage a quiet word .


----------



## Speicher (14 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I agree it's not the most logical time to be changing your car, prices seem to be high currently not sure on the future, the cambelt appears to be guaranteed for 10 years, but whether that is transferable to a 2nd/3rd owner not sure, i'm not a Ford lover, but that stems from childhood where my father had nothing but Fords & then when I started driving, 2 of my first cars were Fords, but then I went onto better cars.
> https://www.motorreviewer.com/engine.php?engine_id=131



Reading that review, it seems that a modern one litre engine with turbo would have good performance. I suppose I am used to the idea that you need at least 1.3 or 1.6 to get excellent acceleration. 

Although my father was an engineer, he believed that girls do not need to know what goes on under the bonnet of a car.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Thank you all for your replies. It is a 1.0L Ford Fiesta Titanium, (not an Aston Martin). It has a full service history.
> 
> Using logic, I think that as I am still recovering from serious illness, and we still have the Lockdown, I will not be going anywhere for at least a few months. I have enough to think about, without the added complication of changing vehicles.
> 
> ...


I think they are pretty reliable engines. The engine in my Jag is a Ford turbo.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jul 2020)

I cannot sit here all morning talking about colours of cars, Nautical Blue or Ruby Red, I have Things To Do.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2020)

I don't know, I'm kind of thinking about the Rivian R1s. I could ride a bicycle to the factory to pick it up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2020)




----------



## mybike (14 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Reading that review, it seems that a modern one litre engine with turbo would have good performance. I suppose I am used to the idea that you need at least 1.3 or 1.6 to get excellent acceleration.
> 
> Although my father was an engineer, he believed that girls do not need to know what goes on under the bonnet of a car.



I'd say that my C-Max with a 125HP 1l engine is at least as fast as the Focus with the 1.6l engine.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2020)

Another lockdown win. After perfecting poached eggs during lockdown, another win this lunch. Omelette that came out of the pan whole, and not in bits as it stuck to the pan !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jul 2020)

This morning I have reorganised the conservatory. Everything that was on the right side of the room is now on the left and vice versa. It did give me a chance to tidy up all the cables for the son's Xbox, etc. It's amazing how much crap accumulates in a room.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

It's cool, overcast and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Dug out the handbook for the car and lo and behold, instructions!!! Piece of cake. or so one thinks. Removed the bulbs only to find out that they look like aliens compared to the ones inhabiting my spares box. 

Have sent an e-mail to the garage in the village to see if they have the right bulbs knocking around on their parts shelf. With luck they should have, as they service a lot of Skodas.

Then I got sidetracked by doing a bit of work on the MTB. Back wheel is now off, tyre removed and discarded and have scraped off some of the brake pad goo from the rim.

As a result of the faffage and tinkering, I have not yet taken a photo for the daily challenge.  I shall do that after lunch.

And so, of to lunch I go...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Thank you all for your replies. It is a 1.0L Ford Fiesta Titanium, (not an Aston Martin). It has a full service history.
> 
> Using logic, I think that as I am still recovering from serious illness, and we still have the Lockdown, I will not be going anywhere for at least a few months. I have enough to think about, without the added complication of changing vehicles.
> 
> ...


We have a 2016 1.0L Ecoboost Fiesta and it’s surprised me how quick it is! We’ve owned it for two years and it’s averaged 49.9 mpg during that time, mostly 7-10 mile trips.

Also, if you look at it from the front and squint, in some lights in can look like a baby Aston.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Garden"







An adequate reference library, no? Although these are my mum's. She's green-fingered, whereas I am... not...


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Also, if you look at it from the front and squint, in some lights in can look like a baby Aston.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

Off to the LBS in a bit... Need a couple of tools (freewheel remover and crank puller thingies) and some bits and pieces.

The cranks are stuck on royally, and the pedals are even stucker than the cranks. Plan is to remove the cranks, stick them in a vice and then try and get the pedals off.

First though, the rear wheel has a date with a bucket of hot soapy water and a scrubbing brush.


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Jul 2020)

Last length of conifer hedge trimmed. Brown bin full again.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

One trip to the LBS negotiated. Am now furnished with brake blocks, brake cables (inners & outers), new inner tubes, some light cadmium red enamel paint and tools to get the cranks and freewheel off.

And Wilko yielded a bottle of cleaner containing oxalic acid, so I can also clean up the gunky metal bits etc.

Now sat down with a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Reading that review, it seems that a modern one litre engine with turbo would have good performance. I suppose I am used to the idea that you need at least 1.3 or 1.6 to get excellent acceleration.
> 
> Although my father was an engineer, he believed that girls do not need to know what goes on under the bonnet of a car.



Ouch xxx  My dad wasn't an engineer, but he did teach me to do the basics, despite the fact he was a rather inept mechanic.

He gave in when he realised I preferred cars and tools and mechanical stuff to dolls and pink and frills and I wasn't going to budge - although I doubt he ever quite got his head around the fact I wasn't the girly daughter he wanted.  And I think I pissed him off by proving to be reasonably competent in the workshop. And more importantly, knowing when I was out of my depth with something.

And then I toddled off to uni to read automotive engineering.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> And more importantly, knowing when I was out of my depth with something.


That's the most important bit, knowing when to stop and consult someone who does know what they're doing.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I don't know, I'm kind of thinking about the Rivian R1s. I could ride a bicycle to the factory to pick it up.


_"Suggested Retail Price (MSRP) starting at $72,500."_

Question is, how do you fit it on the bike?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> That's the most important bit, knowing when to stop and consult someone who does know what they're doing.



Having witnessed some of dad's more spectacular DIY / mechanical fails, this was impressed upon me from a rather early age. 

Likewise with RTFM


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jul 2020)

Had a puncture today. Patched it. Continued on my ride.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Having witnessed some of dad's more spectacular DIY / mechanical fails, this was impressed upon me from a rather early age.
> 
> Likewise with RTFM



My rule is to stop when I start getting tired or impatient. That’s where I’ll take a shortcut and mess it up.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> My rule is to stop when I start getting tired or impatient. That’s where I’ll take a shortcut and mess it up.



That too.

Same's with the art or the writing. Although with the latter, it's easier to change something that you've made a mess of than the former.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> That too.
> 
> Same's with the art or the writing. Although with the latter, it's easier to change something that you've made a mess of than the former.



Writing for me is to get down what I want to say. Don’t edit it as you put it down. Then revisit it once it’s written and then do your editing.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Writing for me is to get down what I want to say. Don’t edit it as you put it down. Then revisit it once it’s written and then do your editing.



When I'm writing fiction, articles, race reports, essays, research papers etc then pretty well much that's how I go about it. Although with longer things, I will work out an outline before I start to keep me on track. Poetry on the other hand, it's constantly juggling things, moving words around, figuring out how to put a line together, so near enough the total opposite.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jul 2020)

There are holes in the sky
Where the rain gets in
But they're ever so small
That's why rain is thin
- _Spike Milligan_

The sum total of my remembered poetry.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2020)

Right, time for a  and a mince pie
A delectable treat for mid July
For should you ever wonder why
Because I can is my reply


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> We have a 2016 1.0L Ecoboost Fiesta and it’s surprised me how quick it is! We’ve owned it for two years and it’s averaged 49.9 mpg during that time, mostly 7-10 mile trips.
> 
> Also, if you look at it from the front and squint, in some lights in can look like a baby Aston.


No.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> _"Suggested Retail Price (MSRP) starting at $72,500."_
> 
> Question is, how do you fit it on the bike?


I fit the bike on it. It is electric, so i don't have to pay for gasoline. If you price an American pickup truck or SUV, similarly equipped, you wind up in the same ballpark.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2020)

I currently drive a Nissan Murano, and it may be some time before I feel the need to get a different car. I can fit a full sized bicycle, or tricycle recumbent in that. It has a timing chain, btw, to reference a previous entry or two.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2020)

Time for the daily bike ride with eight hour interlude at work...


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2020)

Morning world no early morning smiles here 
Hoping today is a bit like yesterday work wise
Dry in Poshshire just lacking the clear blue skies


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> There are holes in the sky
> Where the rain gets in
> But they're ever so small
> That's why rain is thin
> ...


My only remembered poetry is also by Spike Milligan

String is a very important thing
Rope is thicker
But string is quicker


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2020)

Morning .
Grey and drizzle here .
If anything exciting happens I will let you know .


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2020)

I've put our garden waste bin out !


----------



## dave r (15 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> There are holes in the sky
> Where the rain gets in
> But they're ever so small
> That's why rain is thin
> ...



Spike Milligan again

Smiling is infectious,
you catch it like the flu,
When someone smiled at me today,
I started smiling too.
I passed around the corner
and someone saw my grin.
When he smiled I realized
I'd passed it on to him.
I thought about that smile,
then I realized its worth.
A single smile, just like mine
could travel round the earth.
So, if you feel a smile begin,
don't leave it undetected.
Let's start an epidemic quick,
and get the world infected!


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> and get the world infected!


He was a Prophet


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2020)

orning. Oops, my finger missed a letter.

My phone just updated its operating system.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My phone just updated its operating system.


So is mine it will never work aga


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2020)

It's amazing how you can read a cat's mind .
I just put a few biscuits into Schrodie bowl whilst he watched me . He immediately looked at the few in the bowl and thought . "'Ere there were more biscuits than that in the container! ".


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2020)

Recycling bin has bin and bin emptied ♻


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2020)

The lady over the road has just had some men in to trim her bush.
It was overhanging and looking a bit straggly, I must admit!


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> The lady over the road has just had some men in to trim her bush.
> It was overhanging and looking a bit straggly, I must admit!


Can you send them over here to trim our neighbours conifers, I may trim them with petrol otherwise


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Can you send them over here to trim our neighbours conifers, I may trim them with petrol otherwise


Ahhh.. The napalm approach to conifers.. I like it 👍🏼


----------



## raleighnut (15 Jul 2020)

Just back from a nerve conductance test at the LRI (very ouchy*) Seems I have a trapped nerve in my Elbow and 'Carpel Tunnel syndrome' in my wrist. 

* they put sensors on your fingers (one at a time) then give you an electric shock down your arm


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2020)

I've just woken up from my nap .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jul 2020)

I've just lost my rag with my son. Every sentence he utters starts with "_Can you..._" and not "_How do I..._" When you do help him, he's not happy with how you're helping him. Probably because I refuse to either give him the answer or do the work for him.

Kids...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've just woken up from my nap .


My nap ended at 12:48.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

Cool, grey and occasionally rainy here chez Casa Reynard.

Productive morning. Have a pasta sauce simmering away in the crock pot, dropped some beers off for my neighbour, went over both MTB wheels with "Bar Keep's Help" which made them come up really good (thanks to whoever recommended it) and *FINALLY* managed to get the stuck pedals off the cranks. 

Anyways, time for lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Make do and Mend"







Don't think this one needs much of an explanation...


----------



## midlife (15 Jul 2020)

Is that an icetoolz pedal spanner ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2020)

midlife said:


> Is that an icetoolz pedal spanner ?


If it's guessing time, I'm going for Decathlon tyre levers.


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2020)

For some reason, every time I open up Google Maps on this computer it seems to give me directions to Krakow


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

It's a Tobe pedal spanner and yes, Decathlon tyre levers.

Finished my lunch, it's  and so much of this afternoon will be spent on indoor type things.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cool, grey and occasionally rainy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Productive morning. Have a pasta sauce simmering away in the crock pot, dropped some beers off for my neighbour, went over both MTB wheels with "Bar Keep's Help" which made them come up really good (thanks to whoever recommended it) and *FINALLY* managed to get the stuck pedals off the cranks.
> 
> Anyways, time for lunch. I has a hungry.


Bar Keepers Friend?


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2020)

I am currently watching swallows while I wait for an oil change on my auto.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bar Keepers Friend?



It's a cleaner that's got oxalic acid in it. I've seen it mentioned a fair few times on here regarding the cleaning / reviving of metallic parts.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

Anyways, time to go off and chop some peppers, courgettes and mushrooms for tonight's pasta bake.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's a cleaner that's got oxalic acid in it. I've seen it mentioned a fair few times on here regarding the cleaning / reviving of metallic parts.


It is very good, and much cheaper than other such products


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jul 2020)

Strange when people much younger than yourself die and not from the virus.
Got back home today and the scourge is upon us. A party of tourists having a picnic lunch in my normal parking slot. Cannot imagine why as the view on one side is a row of houses and the other a hedge. They did send their sprogs out to water the hedge before they locked the car and went off for a walk. We are supposed to welcome such people. Friend who lives down a dead end road at the back end of nowhere but with a nice view reports his first road rage incident and 3 adult geese were flattened on his road by somebody who did not stop. 
Prospects for getting out safely on the trike do not look good.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

Anyway, it's still 

I'm off to the garage to tinker with the bike as the light's not decent enough to work on my Tyrrell painting. Will need to go pick up mum's prescription from the quack before half 5 though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2020)

Somebody's greased the squealbarrow! I didn't know it was being used.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Somebody's greased the squealbarrow! I didn't know it was being used.


You're welcome


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

Errands run. Mum's prescription picked up and sourced the two light bulbs I needed in a car spares place near the quack. Was lucky, as it was all they had. Will e-mail the garage in the village later to say I only want one of each for spares now.

Now sat back with a  and a chocolate biskit and watching Burnley v Wolves.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2020)

Sorry, I can't write much now as I really need to concentrate on the culinary situation: I'm _boiling an egg_.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jul 2020)

It's not my day today. I've gone through the back gate at home and the head of the bolt holding the top hinge has sheared so the gate is only being held onto the wall by the bottom bolt. Good job I'm a cyclist with old inner tubes - I've managed to secure the top of the gate with an old tube until I can fix it tomorrow. Which is going to be a swine as I'll need to drill the rest of the bolt out of the wall. 

_Sigh_


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sorry, I can't write much now as I really need to concentrate on the culinary situation: I'm _boiling an egg_.



Actually, I'm boiling _two _eggs. that's _Multitasking_, that is.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sorry, I can't write much now as I really need to concentrate on the culinary situation: I'm _boiling an egg_.


Best keep an Ei on it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Jul 2020)

"How have things been?" I enquired , to the company receptionist on my first day back in the office after a four month break.
"Crap" she replied.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've just lost my rag with my son. Every sentence he utters starts with "_Can you..._" and not "_How do I..._" When you do help him, he's not happy with how you're helping him. Probably because I refuse to either give him the answer or do the work for him.
> 
> Kids...


How do I put this. Can you not explain it's not you doing it?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sorry, I can't write much now as I really need to concentrate on the culinary situation: I'm _boiling an egg_.


Three or five minute?


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

I have put the oven on to preheat and have weighed out some pasta.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have put the oven on to preheat and have weighed out some pasta.


You do pasta in the oven?


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

And grated some cheddar and parmesan.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You do pasta in the oven?



Well, it will go in the oven once it's cooked. Along with the sauce, roasted veggies, pepperoni and cheese.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Three or five minute?



Oh, so now you're getting all _technical_...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, so now you're getting all _technical_...


You were doing two it seems. One of each maybe!


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

Pasta bake is in the oven.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Pasta bake is in the oven.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm7t3mHsdBM


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, so now you're getting all _technical_...


Were you using water!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You do pasta in the oven?


Yes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2020)

I am under a tornado watch. Until 9 p.m.. I guess it is a good thing I shortened my bicycle ride. I did have to use my rain coat. I at least got more than half-way before I needed it, as it is quite warm here this time of year.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am under a tornado watch. Until 9 p.m. I guess it is a good thing I shortened my bicycle ride. I did have to use my rain coat. I at least got more than half-way before I needed it, as it is quite warm here this time of year.


Good luck! Mild drizzle in NW England today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Good luck! Mild drizzle in NW England today.


https://radar.weather.gov/radar_lite.php?rid=ilx&product=N0R&loop=yes


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

Mmmmmm, that was tasty. 

Comfort food for a dreary, grey and wet day.

Am listening to Arsenal v Liverpool on Radio 5 Live.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

I'll take that result from the Emirates.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Jul 2020)

Asda was very quiet tonight.
The yellow sticker offers were very sub standard. Only Tiger bread , that look over baked , even at 10p I wasn't tempted.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Jul 2020)

We don't appear to have a 'stunned' emoticon, so I'll settle for


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> We don't appear to have a 'stunned' emoticon, so I'll settle for


How about




or


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll take that result from the Emirates.


We needed it too, what with Spurs winning and Burnley picking up a point in their game with Wolves. We would have dropped to 10th otherwise. But as it is we are just 3 points off 6th placed Wolves now, after a game nobody was giving us any chance in. Funny old game, innit?


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> How about
> View attachment 536202
> or
> View attachment 536203


Oh yeah... well I must admit I didn't look very hard for one...


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2020)

Just carried out a small repair on the draw-string bag which holds my sleeping bag as one of the straps had pulled off.

I found it surprising difficult to thread the needle as I couldn't really see the eye of it, or the end of the thread; leaving me wondering is it time for reading glasses or a more powerful light bulb


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> We needed it too, what with Spurs winning and Burnley picking up a point in their game with Wolves. We would have dropped to 10th otherwise. But as it is we are just 3 points off 6th placed Wolves now, after a game nobody was giving us any chance in. Funny old game, innit?



Tell me about it... 

Now there's Saturday night to negotiate. *wibble*


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Oh yeah... well I must admit I didn't look very hard for one...


Nor did I, first two found.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jul 2020)

I'm thinking of riding 4.7 miles to Cricklewood Broadway tomorrow. I won't be able to sleep tonight with all the excitement.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> Just carried out a small repair on the draw-string bag which holds my sleeping bag as one of the straps had pulled off.
> 
> I found it surprising difficult to thread the needle as I couldn't really see the eye of it, or the end of the thread; leaving me wondering is it time for reading glasses or a more powerful light bulb


Bigger needle?


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

Anyways, a hot chocolate and MOTD.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, a hot chocolate and MOTD.


Dunking the MOTD in the hot chocolate.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Jul 2020)

Can anybody identify this bike? Sorry the picture is not very good but if it had been better I might not have had to ask for identification! 







The headbadge is reminiscent of a Gillot, but its not the same...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> Just carried out a small repair on the draw-string bag which holds my sleeping bag as one of the straps had pulled off.
> 
> I found it surprising difficult to thread the needle as I couldn't really see the eye of it, or the end of the thread; leaving me wondering is it time for reading glasses or a more powerful light bulb


Sometimes the end of the thread splays out and actively resists threading. With a little humidity, fold the thread near the end and see whether the folded end threads more easily without the splaying. (Family of boys, we had to learn these things.....)


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Tell me about it...
> 
> Now there's Saturday night to negotiate. *wibble*


A bridge to be crossed when we get to it... I do feel slightly less apprehensive though, after the way our (once more changed) defence coped with the constant Liverpool pressure tonight. Martinez was magnificent again from what I saw and heard. I certainly don't worry about him being in goal now.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> A bridge to be crossed when we get to it... I do feel slightly less apprehensive though, after the way our (once more changed) defence coped with the constant Liverpool pressure tonight. Martinez was magnificent again from what I saw and heard. I certainly don't worry about him being in goal now.



Emi Martinez has pretty well much been our best player alongside Bukayo Saka since the restart. When Leno recovers from injury, the gaffer is going to have one heck of a decision - there's no guarantee Leno will go straight back into the side the way Martinez is playing. 

And that's not just my thoughts on the matter. Various pundits and commentators have said much the same.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Can anybody identify this bike? Sorry the picture is not very good but if it had been better I might not have had to ask for identification!
> 
> View attachment 536210
> 
> ...


Why the mudguard on a fixed


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sometimes the end of the thread splays out and actively resists threading. With a little humidity, fold the thread near the end and see whether the folded end threads more easily without the splaying. (Family of boys, we had to learn these things.....)


Sharp scissors and cut at an angle, not straight through.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2020)

The area circled would be a tornado, albeit from about 20 miles and, as is so often in the Midwest, wrapped in rain.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why the mudguard on a fixed


To keep the water from a wet road off the rider. It was his work bike and he had a 15 mile journey every morning (and evening) all though the winter.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jul 2020)

This part of the storm looks cooler, though. Manipulated in Photoshop


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 536214
> 
> This part of the storm looks cooler, though. Manipulated in Photoshop


Do you live in 'tornado alley' then GA?


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Emi Martinez has pretty well much been our best player alongside Bukayo Saka since the restart. When Leno recovers from injury, the gaffer is going to have one heck of a decision - there's no guarantee Leno will go straight back into the side the way Martinez is playing.
> 
> And that's not just my thoughts on the matter. Various pundits and commentators have said much the same.


Apart from the City game, we have just two matches left in the Prem - away to Villa and home to Watford. Both very winnable but Watford are one of our bogey teams and they (along with Villa) are fighting against relegation. If Bournemouth get a result against Southampton on Sunday, and Watford lose to City on Monday, Watford may well drop into the bottom 3 by the time we play them. We could potentially relegate two teams in our last two Prem matches this season!


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Do you live in 'tornado alley' then GA?


No, I live east of there. That's why I have more moisture than they, but that also means my tornadoes are usually wrapped in rain, hence the use of Doppler radar. Often, tornado warnings come from radar indicted threats. Often, around here, tornadoes may come at night, and be hard to distinguish as well. Like in the deep south.




I live in the middle of Illinois, but we get quite a few tornadoes as well. I have seen about ten, but I photograph weather phenomenon as a hobby, so these were probably a part of the territory. I don't particularly look for tornadoes. Too many accompanying dangers, and everything can go sideways on you in a great big hurry. For an example: just now, as I was eating dinner, there was a gentle rain and some thunder. Now, high winds, torrential rain. All in the space of two minutes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2020)

I live north of Bloomington, just north of the "S" in Illinois. A town called Normal, because Illinois State "Normal" University (teachers college, 
once) was located there.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2020)

Hmmm, I wonder if Alton, Ilinois was settled by people from Alton in Hampshire.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if Alton, Ilinois was settled by people from Alton in Hampshire.


Are sure there isn't a Tornado Ride at Alton Towers???


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Are sure there isn't a Tornado Ride at Alton Towers???



I wouldn't know, theme parks are most definitely not my


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if Alton, Ilinois was settled by people from Alton in Hampshire.


Named for Alton Easton, son of Rufus Easton, who ran a ferry across the Mississippi at that juncture.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2020)

I have had a tornado warning here. I had to eat brownies and ice cream in the laundry room. If there was a tornado, it was close.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2020)

Time to get ready for the daily bike ride work again.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2020)

Time to get started with the day ahead 
Black bin awaiting collection


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Jul 2020)

Orange bin and green bin waiting at the gate, pending collection later today. Hopefully.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jul 2020)

It's pink-lidded black bin day today.


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Jul 2020)

I have a rope burn across my foot , it is weeping and it won't heal (no pun intended)


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sorry, I can't write much now as I really need to concentrate on the culinary situation: I'm _boiling an egg_.


I am amazed at your level of culinary skills. I have progressed from making a sandwich to cooking baked beans but have discovered that they taste nicer cold . 
Will you be going on Master Chef ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You were doing two it seems. One of each maybe!


Is this a maths question?
If it takes a person 3 or 5 minutes to boil an egg ? How long will it take to boil 2 ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I have a rope burn across my foot , it is weeping and it won't heal (no pun intended)


Ooh! Nasty .
I hope it feels better soon.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I have a rope burn across my foot , it is weeping and it won't heal (no pun intended)


Ouch! How did you come by said rope burn? (_Visions of channelling John McClane. Abseiling down the side of a burning skyscraper to escape a burning inferno above?_)


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2020)

Grrrrr! I've put a plaster on my thumb and had to wash my hands. Guess what ?

They've used water based blue !


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jul 2020)

Day 3 of 4 early shifts this week and it's not getting any easier. The only good part of the day so far was getting in to work and finding out that an inspection of something resembling a cheap version of Wagon Wheels by the late shift has resulted in a pack being left for general consumption so that's breakfast sorted.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jul 2020)

Oh, and I forgot to wish you all happy St Swithin's day yesterday. I hope you enjoy the next 39 days of grey, cloudy & drizzly weather.


----------



## Lullabelle (16 Jul 2020)

My brother passed away on Friday, his eldest daughter made a lovely announcement on facebook-it is amazing the amount of people who have crawled out of the woodwork claiming to have known him for years-his daughters have no idea who some of them actually are


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> My brother passed away on Friday, his eldest daughter made a lovely announcement on facebook-it is amazing the amount of people who have crawled out of the woodwork claiming to have known him for years-his daughters have no idea who some of them actually are


I am sorry to hear of your very sad news.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jul 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> My brother passed away on Friday, his eldest daughter made a lovely announcement on facebook-it is amazing the amount of people who have crawled out of the woodwork claiming to have known him for years-his daughters have no idea who some of them actually are


Sorry to hear that Lu.


----------



## mybike (16 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sorry, I can't write much now as I really need to concentrate on the culinary situation: I'm _boiling an egg_.



You really need to go in for Master Chef, it would be a breeze for you.



Andy in Germany said:


> Actually, I'm boiling _two _eggs. that's _Multitasking_, that is.



In fact, they'd probably make you one of the judges.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2020)

@Lullabelle , very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2020)

I received 2.4 inches of rain, most of it in the half-hour when the tornado warning occurred.
Max, when the warning went out, felt it necessary to have a round of "Sing Along with Sirens", which is always humorous.
I always know when the Civil Defense sirens are going off, Maximilian acts as a repeater siren in the middle of the living-room.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2020)

I've mended the house after grandkids stayed over last night due to No1 daughter having hospital stuff going on..


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2020)

Cool, grey and overcast here chez Casa Reynard today. At least it's not  though...

Spent the morning puttering about in the garage working on the bike. It's weird, I'm loving learning new stuff, but my mind is swinging wildly between "you've got this, girl" and "what the hell were you thinking" 

I can't get the freewheel off the back wheel. 

Anyways, lunch calls.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Freedom"







Was meant to be doing this ride again on Tuesday (bike, train, bike), but I'll be staying closer to home instead.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> My brother passed away on Friday, his eldest daughter made a lovely announcement on facebook-it is amazing the amount of people who have crawled out of the woodwork claiming to have known him for years-his daughters have no idea who some of them actually are



Sorry for your loss, Lu xxx

Sending healing hugs and purrs from all of us girls here chez Casa Reynard


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Jul 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Ouch! How did you come by said rope burn? (_Visions of channelling John McClane. Abseiling down the side of a burning skyscraper to escape a burning inferno above?_)


I thought it would be a good idea to temporarily restrain my very strong and lively one of the below . It worked fine until he spotted something worth pursuing and l hadn't noticed that the rope was very close to my flip flop shod bare foot...l leave the rest to your imagination


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2020)

I'm starting to regret buying some helicopter tape clear vinyl tape . It was supposed to have arrived yesterday so I thought that I would just check their feedback 99% . Just looked at the stream of negatives a lot of which seem to refer to how wonderful their material was . 
At one point you could have faith in feedback. It seems to have gone out of the window now .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cool, grey and overcast here chez Casa Reynard today. At least it's not  though...
> 
> Spent the morning puttering about in the garage working on the bike. It's weird, I'm loving learning new stuff, but my mind is swinging wildly between "you've got this, girl" and "what the hell were you thinking"
> 
> ...


You could spray on penetrating oil leave it to soak and try it again later or take it to a LBS and see if they can help .


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cool, grey and overcast here chez Casa Reynard today. At least it's not  though...
> 
> Spent the morning puttering about in the garage working on the bike. It's weird, I'm loving learning new stuff, but my mind is swinging wildly between "you've got this, girl" and "what the hell were you thinking"
> 
> ...


Here's one way:


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Jul 2020)

Another way is to clamp the removal tool in a vice and rotate the wheel. I've got several off that way.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I am amazed at your level of culinary skills. I have progressed from making a sandwich to cooking baked beans but have discovered that they taste nicer cold .
> Will you be going on Master Chef ?



I'm planning a future project where I boil an egg and then _put it on a sandwich_.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 536213
> 
> The area circled would be a tornado, albeit from *about 20 miles* and, as is so often in the Midwest, wrapped in rain.



That's not much comfort. How fast do they travel?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> My brother passed away on Friday, his eldest daughter made a lovely announcement on facebook-it is amazing the amount of people who have crawled out of the woodwork claiming to have known him for years-his daughters have no idea who some of them actually are



My condolences @Lullabelle.


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> My brother passed away on Friday, his eldest daughter made a lovely announcement on facebook-it is amazing the amount of people who have crawled out of the woodwork claiming to have known him for years-his daughters have no idea who some of them actually are



My condolences Lullabelle.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jul 2020)

Yep John at Bob Warners always takes them off that way, less likely to slip and graze knuckles.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm planning a future project where I boil an egg and then _put it on a sandwich_.


Do you remove it from the saucepan first or is it part of your meal ?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Do you remove it from the saucepan first or is it part of your meal ?


Well if he wasn't using water to boil them, the pan wouldn't be needed. Unless he's to increase his iron intake.

Will he be slicing the egg next time as well, before placing between the slices of bread?


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2020)

Do you know what the best bit of a bike ride is?

Yep, that's right, peeling off a sweaty bra when you get back home. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, bliss...


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2020)

Anyway, I got the freewheel off. 

Put the wheel in the workmate, had to use a bamboo skewer to gouge out all the dirt and goo from around the splines, tapped the tool on, 21mm socket over the top, long handle in there, old seat post over the handle, sprinkle a little help from an ancient greek mathematician et voila! 

Mind, it doesn't half take some welly to remove...


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Do you remove it from the saucepan first or is it part of your meal ?





classic33 said:


> Well if he wasn't using water to boil them, the pan wouldn't be needed. Unless he's to increase his iron intake.
> 
> Will he be slicing the egg next time as well, before placing between the slices of bread?



I'm not telling: I'm going to cruelly keep you in suspense...

Mwahahaaaa... et c.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not telling: I'm going to cruelly keep you in suspense...
> 
> Mwahahaaaa... et c.


Well I'm not going to tell you how to boil an egg without water then.

And it doesn't require a microwave either!


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Do you know what the best bit of a bike ride is?
> 
> Yep, that's right, peeling off a sweaty bra when you get back home. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, bliss...


I'm willing to take your word on that.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm willing to take your word on that.



You'll have to.


----------



## Kryton521 (16 Jul 2020)

My kitten, [Pink.] has doubled in size. Very skinny but getting tall. Loves racing round the house and, "ambushing" me at any and every opportunity.

Had a really nice cycle ride. One day I'll figure out how I post from S****a to here. Head wind was a bugger!
I'm still dedicated to "Noom", and yes, it really is working for me. Takes commitment and somehow having this thing in my pocket, [on phone app.] is really helping me keep on track. Although I was horrified at how much weight I gained from having one lousy take away curry!


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> My kitten, [Pink.] has doubled in size. Very skinny but getting tall. Loves racing round the house and, "ambushing" me at any and every opportunity.



They grow like the proverbial weed at that age  Give her a cuddle from me, btw xxx


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2020)

A nice  and MOTD


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm planning a future project where I boil an egg and then _put it on a sandwich_.


Sorry to do a @classic33 on you, but wouldn't you put the egg *in* a sandwich?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Sorry to do a @classic33 on you, but wouldn't you put the egg *in* a sandwich?


I was allowing for his excitement at the time. They are next to each other on the keypad/keyboard.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Do you know what the best bit of a bike ride is?
> 
> Yep, that's right, peeling off a sweaty bra when you get back home. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, bliss...


I'll take your word for that, but can I put forward the gentleman's version which is removing bib shorts/tights (for those that wear them) when you get home and putting on a pair of baggy shorts/trousers commando style.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'll take your word for that, but can I put forward the gentleman's version which is removing bib shorts/tights (for those that wear them) when you get home and putting on a pair of baggy shorts/trousers commando style.



I'll have to take your word for that 

But the sense of relief is surely universal whether it's bra or bib shorts.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's not much comfort. How fast do they travel?


It depends on storm motion overall, and winds acting upon the front. The Tri-State Tornado in the 1920's, which went from Missouri to Southern Illinois to Indiana, was figured to have a forward speed of about 60-70 mph. Others hardly move at all. At least one I know of reversed course parallel to it's track.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Here's one way:



I have a 2-foot long socket drive.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> It depends on storm motion overall, and winds acting upon the front. The Tri-State Tornado in the 1920's, which went from Missouri to Southern Illinois to Indiana, was figured to have a forward speed of about 60-70 mph. Others hardly move at all. At least one I know of reversed course parallel to it's track.


Any storm chasers nearby?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2020)

One last  before bed. And maybe a chocolate biskit to go with it as well.

The girls have had their "last-cup-of-tea-of-the-day" dreamies. Cheese ones for those who may be interested.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> One last  before bed. And maybe a chocolate biskit to go with it as well.
> 
> The girls have had their "last-cup-of-tea-of-the-day" dreamies. Cheese ones for those who may be interested.


It'll affect your sleep!
http://pilgrimschoice.com/the-cheese-of-your-dreams/


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any storm chasers nearby?


I hope not.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I hope not.


Thought they helped the weather service on these.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> It'll affect your sleep!
> http://pilgrimschoice.com/the-cheese-of-your-dreams/



Funnily enough, I've got some Pilgrim's Choice in the fridge. 

But how cheese dreamies will affect my sleep when it's the girls wot ate them - not sure I can figure that one out.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Funnily enough, I've got some Pilgrim's Choice in the fridge.
> 
> But how cheese dreamies will affect my sleep when it's the girls wot ate them - not sure I can figure that one out.


Sleep on it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Thought they helped the weather service on these.


Outside of getting footage for documentaries and the like, the Weather Service probably is more worried about storm chasers getting killed in car accidents and foolish driving exploits. The Weather Service did its' own chasing back in the day. Popularization of such things has led to traffic and the like around tornadic supercells, not a good place for traffic to be.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Outside of getting footage for documentaries and the like, the Weather Service probably is more worried about storm chasers getting killed in car accidents and foolish driving exploits. The Weather Service did its' own chasing back in the day. Popularization of such things has led to traffic and the like around tornadic supercells, not a good place for traffic to be.


I was thinking along this line, vehiclewise


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Sorry to do a @classic33 on you, but wouldn't you put the egg *in* a sandwich?



Oh.

Hang on, I'll make a note of that.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh.
> 
> Hang on, I'll make a note of that.



Wouldn't catch me doing that as I don't like eggs 

Anyway time for a few smiles


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll have to take your word for that
> 
> But the sense of relief *freedom *is surely universal whether it's bra or bib shorts.


Probably a better way of putting it 

Anyhow, it's Friday, I'm half way through the first coffee of the day and the 14 mile commute was warm & with very light winds. Even better is that I have next week off work (not even working from home) and don't go back until Saturday


----------



## mybike (17 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Sorry to do a @classic33 on you, but wouldn't you put the egg *in* a sandwich?





classic33 said:


> I was allowing for his excitement at the time. They are next to each other on the keypad/keyboard.



I think you both need to wait and see what our contestant come up with in the realm of innovative cuisine.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Well if he wasn't using water to boil them, the pan wouldn't be needed. Unless he's to increase his iron intake.
> 
> Will he be slicing the egg next time as well, before placing between the slices of bread?


That's complicated !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2020)

Morning.
The sky is starting to clear up a bit . It was all grey and cloudy first thing . I can now see some sunlight and some blue sky .


----------



## mybike (17 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh.
> 
> Hang on, I'll make a note of that.



Aha, more innovation on the way.


----------



## Kryton521 (17 Jul 2020)

Another grey start to the day. Played with kitten, walked to T***o for milk, [oat.] played with kitten. Ate breakfast, playing with kitten.........

Something I'm quite proud of and forgot yesterday, did manage to ride no handed for 20-30 metres! Used to be able to on the MTB but forgot how on the road bike??? Can't wheelie or bunny hop either but getting there.


----------



## mybike (17 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> The sky is starting to clear up a bit . It was all grey and cloudy first thing . I can now see some sunlight and some blue sky .



Mist here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jul 2020)

I went to bed sober last night and now I feel rough. The day's shaping up nicely though.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2020)

I had an email, yesterday, saying that Hot Cross Buns would be missing from my online shopping delivery!! 🛒


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I had an email, yesterday, saying that Hot Cross Buns would be missing from my online shopping delivery!! 🛒


What !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2020)

I was about to take a shower, turned round and noticed I had been burgled ! My towel was missing !


----------



## Phaeton (17 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> Mist here.


Mist what?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2020)

Are ants flying ? It's just that I can see a load of gulls circling in a small area .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2020)

Oh ! I forgot to mention that my wife has made a sedimentary cake . It should have been a fruit cake but the fruit sank .


----------



## Salar (17 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Are ants flying ? It's just that I can see a load of gulls circling in a small area .



If they are circling in a tight area they are probably riding thermals to gain altitude to save energy when flying so that they can glide.

Or they have spotted food on the ground.

More random circle, catching insects.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> I was thinking along this line, vehiclewise
> View attachment 536407








Try the Osh Kosh LCTV, a bit higher quality.


----------



## pawl (17 Jul 2020)

Morning all Just back from a pre booked visit to the tip.couldnt have been easier.Perhaps might be a good idea for post Covid Never been in and out so quickly 👍👍👍


----------



## pawl (17 Jul 2020)

Just been in the local garden centre to the on site butchers..Decided to try out my face mask.Specs steamed up felt as though I was going to pass out.Had to take the mask off think it was to small felt I was having difficulty breathing 

Just had a delivery of masks from Planet X .Much better fit is perfect and more comfortable.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2020)

Rushing in and out. Back from work, and now getting ready to catch the Bus, train; train; train; tram; and bus again. 

This journey is much less stressful when I have a bike with me.

On the other hand, I get to see Beautiful Daughter and I'll be returning with the Xtracycle, so I can carry the overambitious projects I've got planned I mean the shopping more easily from next week...


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2020)

Warm, humid and intermittently sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

The lightbulb change on the car didn't go entirely to plan. Did the sidelight on the driver side, but when doing the low beam on the passenger side, and hampered by the tiny, cramped space you're given to work in thanks to the battery and plumbing, the bulb squirted out of my fingers and into the bowels of the engine bay, never to be seen again. 

I will have to go to the garage after lunch for another one.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Creativity"






Some lockdown art (you may recognise the odd one in there) and the WIP of the Tyrrell.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Warm, humid and intermittently sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> The lightbulb change on the car didn't go entirely to plan. Did the sidelight on the driver side, but when doing the low beam on the passenger side, and hampered by the tiny, cramped space you're given to work in thanks to the battery and plumbing, the bulb squirted out of my fingers and into the bowels of the engine bay, never to be seen again.
> 
> I will have to go to the garage after lunch for another one.



When I had my KA I was in Halfords getting a bulb changed, I'd managed to change the first bulb that went and wasn't going to attempt to change the second one, but I heard the Halfords fella tell the driver of a 4 wheel drive he would have to go to the dealer to get his bulb changed as it needed too much dismantling for Halfords to do it.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> When I had my KA I was in Halfords getting a bulb changed, I'd managed to change the first bulb that went and wasn't going to attempt to change the second one, but I heard the Halfords fella tell the driver of a 4 wheel drive he would have to go to the dealer to get his bulb changed as it needed too much dismantling for Halfords to do it.



I did need to take the battery cover off, but that's easy. But even with that off, there's only a couple of inches of clearance to get your hands in there. But note to self. I shall be using a dust sheet to plug the hole down which the first bulb fell. And all the other nearby holes as well.

On the flip side, the bulb in question from the garage is half the price of what I paid in the spares place t'other day.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> When I had my KA I was in Halfords getting a bulb changed, I'd managed to change the first bulb that went and wasn't going to attempt to change the second one, but I heard the Halfords fella tell the driver of a 4 wheel drive he would have to go to the dealer to get his bulb changed as it needed too much dismantling for Halfords to do it.


Yes. They had a list of ones which said do not attempt. It was a shame they told me about the list afterwards . Working on a Vauxhall Astra the bulb slipped out of my fingers and into the headlight .  Halfords paid a garage to complete the job .
It was surprising despite the number of tools Halfords sold we didn't have the tools to get us out of a jam .
Some welding wire and something sticky would have retrieved the bulb .


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Yes. They had a list of ones which said do not attempt. It was a shame they told me about the list afterwards . Working on a Vauxhall Astra the bulb slipped out of my fingers and into the headlight .  Halfords paid a garage to complete the job .
> It was surprising despite the number of tools Halfords sold we didn't have the tools to get us out of a jam .
> Some welding wire and something sticky would have retrieved the bulb .



It sounds like Halfords are as good with cars as they are with bikes. With the first bulb that blew on my old KA I changed the bulb but discovered that my hands were too big, finished the job with multiple lumps out of my knuckles, after that I decided to leave the fitting to someone else.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2020)

Anyways, off on Wiggy #2 to the garage.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jul 2020)

I'm just leaving Blackburn hospital after having an X-ray on my right hip/leg. From parking up to now leaving it's only taken 25 minutes!! That's got to be a record for my shortest hospital appointment!!👍


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Warm, humid and intermittently sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> The lightbulb change on the car didn't go entirely to plan. Did the sidelight on the driver side, but when doing the low beam on the passenger side, and hampered by the tiny, cramped space you're given to work in thanks to the battery and plumbing, the bulb squirted out of my fingers and into the bowels of the engine bay, never to be seen again.
> 
> I will have to go to the garage after lunch for another one.


Friend of mine uses a quad bike for work and got delivery of a nice new one. First outing dropped the key and like your bulb it just vanished. His work partner suggested dropping the spare key in the same place and watching where it went. Not a good idea. They had to dismantle half the bike in the pouring rain before they found them.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Friend of mine uses a quad bike for work and got delivery of a nice new one. First outing dropped the key and like your bulb it just vanished. His work partner suggested dropping the spare key in the same place and watching where it went. Not a good idea. They had to dismantle half the bike in the pouring rain before they found them.



Oh my word!!! 

Anyways, two new bulbs have been purchased. And here's the magic trick. Now that I've bought more, what's the bet I'll find the one I dropped on the drive in the morning?


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh my word!!!
> 
> Anyways, two new bulbs have been purchased. And here's the magic trick. Now that I've bought more, what's the bet I'll find the one I dropped on the drive in the morning?



That's pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2020)

Mind, the parts guy at the garage said I wasn't the first person to do that, nor will I be the last. Apparently this is a rite of passage for their mechanics as well. 

So I'm in good company at least. 

Anyways, off to do a spot of tinkering. Bicycle, not car. Not tempting my luck right now.


----------



## tyred (17 Jul 2020)

My neighbours cats are having a severe disagreement outside my kitchen window and making a horrendous racket.

Might be time to fill a bucket of water


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> My neighbours cats are having a severe disagreement outside my kitchen window and making a horrendous racket.
> 
> Might be time to fill a bucket of water



Hmm, knowing how loud the girls can be when they have one of their spats...

Anyway, I originally read this as your actual neighbours, not their cats LOL...


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2020)

Anyways, tinkering done for the day, and I now have a  and a biskit.

In about an hour I will be tootling off to Tesco to fill up the car with fuel and to buy some white roses for Sunday.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jul 2020)

Supposed to be at the caravan 'relaxing'. Nope.

Flipping loo stopped flushing. Thought it would be the diaphram in the flush. Popped out to the local DIY supplier (400 yards down the road from the van), said part was £13 (they had the diaphrams, but I said I'm replacing the lot).

What a pig of a job. Concealed cistern in a caravan. Got the wood cover off eventually after hack sawing a bolt off the plastic plunger puller to get that off. Then had all the 3 sets of lock nuts to remove to get the handle off before I could get the cover off. Had 2 inches of space to get my arm in and undo the cistern pipework - cue loads of swearing ! Got marks all over my arm now. 90 minute job for what should be 20 minutes on a normal loo.

Fortunately I'd been for a ride before the loo packed up. Went to the pub for a bit after that (pre-booked yesterday).


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh my word!!!
> 
> Anyways, two new bulbs have been purchased. And here's the magic trick. Now that I've bought more, what's the bet I'll find the one I dropped on the drive in the morning?


Pick the car up and shake it. The bulb will probably drop out (along with a few other things maybe)


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jul 2020)

Just got back from my hospital and retail therapy trip to find a dead rat outside my flat. It looks like it's been run over by a car as it's squashed with all its intestines hanging out. As i post two magpies are having a good nibble at it. Imagine eating a raw rat!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh.
> 
> Hang on, I'll make a note of that.


Just keep the note to hand/nearby for when you might need it.


----------



## tyred (17 Jul 2020)

I think I need to carry out a repair on my clothes horse.

Or should I phone for the vet


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jul 2020)

I rode to Hammersmith Hospital for an MRI scan. They ask you to take your clothes off, put on a surgical gown, and walk to the scanner suite in your shoes. You take off your shoes and lie on the motorised scanner table before it glides into the magic tube. A very noisy hour later, mostly filled with bizarre Dr Who-style whirrings, whines and clunks, you slide out again. I reached down for my shoes which were grabbed from my hands by a very powerful invisible force, flew 18 inches horizontally through the air and fixed themselves with a loud clunk to the outer casing of The Medical Marvel. My SPD cleats had formed a powerful attraction to the electromagnets. I idly wondered if people who had been slightly coy about their more private piercings had been caught out in a similar way.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> I think I need to carry out a repair on my clothes horse.
> 
> Or should I phone for the vet


Is a clothes horse what we call a maiden?


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jul 2020)

I've just ironed 12 shirts. I find it quite therapeutic and i seem to get better at it the more items i iron.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> I think I need to carry out a repair on my clothes horse.
> 
> Or should I phone for the vet


Burial in the bog, no question.
In years to come, when it's found, they'll wonder what it was and the reason for it's burial.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2020)

Flowers acquired. Had to buy two small bunches of roses as the blooms in the large bunches were blown and wouldn't have lasted till Sunday, never mind till Tuesday.

And I just happened (ahem) to time things for final reductions, and I therefore I also have buns, avocados, raspberries, blueberries, lemons and a job lot each of tomatoes and "finest" custard.

And *FINALLY* there was yeast in the baking aisle!!!  So I bought a tin as I'm a bit fed up of my sourdough "plops"


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> I think I need to carry out a repair on my clothes horse.
> 
> Or should I phone for the vet


I wouldn't bother. Its a right mare trying to get a vet with this lockdown nonsense going on


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Flowers acquired. Had to buy two small bunches of roses as the blooms in the large bunches were blown and wouldn't have lasted till Sunday, never mind till Tuesday.
> 
> And I just happened (ahem) to time things for final reductions, and I therefore I also have buns, avocados, raspberries, blueberries, lemons and a job lot each of tomatoes and "finest" custard.
> 
> And *FINALLY* there was yeast in the baking aisle!!!  So I bought a tin as I'm a bit fed up of my sourdough "plops"


Is sourdough easy to make? I've never tried it. (I'm one stage up from egg sandwiches but no expert)


----------



## postman (17 Jul 2020)

You might have missed it.But just letting you know.Leeds United have been promoted to play with the big boys now.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2020)

postman said:


> You might have missed it.But just letting you know.Leeds United have been promoted to play with the big boys now.


Not a football?


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Even better is that I have next week off work (not even working from home) and don't go back until Saturday


Totally jinxed myself by posting that - due to a lack of staff, I now have to go in on Tuesday and spend the morning playing with wheat.

As a bit of compensation I stopped off on the way home and got some rolls from the local bakers and some lovely smoked back bacon from the butcher just down the road as a treat for dinner. Brown sauce before anyone asks.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Totally jinxed myself by posting that - due to a lack of staff, I now have to go in on Tuesday and spend the morning playing with wheat.
> 
> As a bit of compensation I stopped off on the way home and got some rolls from the local bakers and some lovely smoked back bacon from the butcher just down the road as a treat for dinner. Brown sauce before anyone asks.


Are the two items purchased for immediate use, or on Tuesday, when you play with the wheat?


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Are the two items purchased for immediate use, or on Tuesday, when you play with the wheat?


They were purchased for almost immediate consumption when I got home. I think the wheat would make even slightly overgrilled bacon rolls too crunchy to eat.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Is sourdough easy to make? I've never tried it. (I'm one stage up from egg sandwiches but no expert)



It can be temperamental. Well, my current culture is. Although now that I have more yeast, I'm probably going to ditch it and start again when I can get a reliable supply of rye flour to feed it.

But when you've got a culture that is vigorous and reliable, it's no harder than making yeasted bread if you don't go for the high hydration recipes. Although the mantra (as with all bread) is "watch the dough, not the clock."


----------



## Speicher (18 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I wouldn't bother. Its a right mare trying to get a vet with this lockdown nonsense going on



OOOOhhh you are an inveterate joker.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

I have just updated my satnav.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not a football?


Have they had much success with that?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2020)

It's been a good night's sleep so time for some smiles see ya later


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2020)

Morning.
It is grey out . It was much clearer at about 2.45 this morning so I got up and looked for that comet . Couldn't see it ! . I could see the Plough and loads of other stars. Not sure if it was hiding behind a bank of cloud which was drifting over slowly . I did see a satellite which shone really brightly for a second before drifting off . I went back to bed at 5 past 3.
Schrodie turned up to see what I was doing but decided to stay out for the night as he had much better things to do .


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It's been a good night's sleep so time for some smiles see ya later


I am back and have had my cuppa


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Jul 2020)

postman said:


> You might have missed it.But just letting you know.Leeds United have been promoted to play with the big boys now.


They’ll have to deep clean the stadium before playing in the Premier League, ‘cos as far as I can remember, Leeds United are really, really dirty.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Have they had much success with that?


Not in recent years.
This one was for Jack though.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2020)

Bloomin' pesky varmint squirrels have eaten the tops off my sunflowers 🌻


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> They’ll have to deep clean the stadium before playing in the Premier League, ‘cos as far as I can remember, Leeds United are really, really dirty.


Those of us who happen to have been born in Leeds have no choice which team to support. Leeds is written on the Birth Certificate. They were dirty, though - I'll happily concede that - but that was back in the 70s. 

Right, I'm off for my 3rd mug of tea and, who knows, I may even take the recycling down after I've drunk that.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2020)

Found a site which seems to explain a bit better as to where to look for the comet.
It's in the sky! Just about! Just under two fists above the northern horizon with your arm at arm's length. It could explain why I didn't see it last night. A houses and trees at the end of our garden and low cloud moving in from the north .
Need some clear skies now .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Jul 2020)

Finally managed to get out tench fishing in the Fens yesterday.

A lot of the rivers and drains run very close to busy roads and so to avoid traffic noise I did a fair bit of scoping out in preparation over the proceeding few days and found a nice quiet spot on the River Nene (Old Course) near Benwick.






I made an effort and got there early (about 0430) and while it was still relatively dark cleared a lot of the floating weed directly in front of me. The bottom didn't look as if it was too weedy, so I decided not to rake the bottom and chucked out half a tin of hemp seed and some sweet corn (which I was going to use as hook bait) to hopefully get any fish interested.

It took me a while to get my float depth set up correctly as this was the first time I’d Coarse fished since 1979. 

I wasn’t really expecting to catch much but had a nice Rudd on my very first cast, followed by about another dozen. To be honest I lost count and release the fish immediately rather than use a keep net.





So, this was one of about a dozen Rudd - or the same fish caught a dozen times. 

I carried on feeding the swim with hemp and corn in the hope of getting some tench interested. Eventually, about 0730 I had my first tench for over 40 years. Not huge, but very welcome all the same.





At one point the swim came alive with bubbles caused by a visiting shoal of Bream and I managed to catch a couple. The biggest was just over 4Ib.





At about 1030 the sun was bright, hot and high in the sky and the fishy action tailed off, so I decided to call it a day. All in all I’d been far more successful than expected and had really enjoyed myself. Rather than just tench, I’d experienced a Smorgasbord of coarse fish species (including a roach and a perch I didn’t photograph).

I also saw a Very large deer, complete with antlers galloping down the far bank just as dawn broke and at one point a 4ft snake swam across the river. 

End of report. I’ll try and make it more mundane next time, but it was just a great morning!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Found a site which seems to explain a bit better as to where to look for the comet.
> It's in the sky! Just about! Just under two fists above the northern horizon with your arm at arm's length. It could explain why I didn't see it last night. A houses and trees at the end of our garden and low cloud moving in from the north .
> Need some clear skies now .


If you lie on your back with your head pointing south, it'll be right under your nose.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you lie on your back with your head pointing south, it'll be right under your nose.


I tried that, but all I could see was my mantlepiece.


----------



## Salar (18 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Finally managed to get out tench fishing in the Fens yesterday.
> 
> A lot of the rivers and drains run very close to busy roads and so to avoid traffic noise I did a fair bit of scoping out in preparation over the proceeding few days and found a nice quiet spot on the River Nene (Old Course) near Benwick.
> View attachment 536687
> ...



Not mundane 

This is where it needs to be posted https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/lets-talk-fishing.263988/


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I tried that, but all I could see was my mantlepiece.


Lucky you, my belly gets in the way


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jul 2020)

Bit grimey out there, so fettle then ride later. Huge fry up beckons, but safe in the knowledge i can burn off the lard later. Have a good one guys


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Found a site which seems to explain a bit better as to where to look for the comet.
> It's in the sky! Just about! Just under two fists above the northern horizon with your arm at arm's length. It could explain why I didn't see it last night. A houses and trees at the end of our garden and low cloud moving in from the north .
> Need some clear skies now .


And a lot less light.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Jul 2020)

If the comet is due north I have no chance of seeing it. There's a 50ft apple tree in the way.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Found a site which seems to explain a bit better as to where to look for the comet.
> It's in the sky! Just about! Just under two fists above the northern horizon with your arm at arm's length. It could explain why I didn't see it last night. A houses and trees at the end of our garden and low cloud moving in from the north .
> Need some clear skies now .


Will have a look out for that, in rural Anglesey tomorrow, which should help!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2020)

It's raining in Manchester. (Based on the fact that the BBC is broadcasting the UK world cricket cup final for the agai_n_th time instead of the test match.)


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

It's overcast here chez Casa Reynard, and rather humid.

This morning I peeled, cored and cut up a pineapple for later, and then I changed the headlight bulb on the car without any shenanigans whatsoever. Mind, I did take a dust sheet and jammed it in all the possible escape holes before I started.  Plus I also gave the car a bit of a basic service while I was at it. That's something I usually do once a month, like, but I've barely used the car since the end of February. I've only used £20 of petrol since then.

Haven't taken my daily photo yet, I shall do that after lunch.

Speaking of which, I am going to toddle off for lunch as I'm hungry. (skipped breakfast)


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

Listening to Q3 from Hungary.


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I tried that, but all I could see was my mantlepiece.




If you can see your mantlepiece and the comet at the same time you may be in for a closer view than anticipated.

I would check your house insurance to check if you’re covered for lumps of rock from outer space coming through your roof.😱😱😱


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Listening to Q3 from Hungary.


Mercedes
Mercedes
Racing Point
Racing Point
Ferrari
Ferrari
Red Bull
McLaren
McLaren
Alpha Tauri

Its all about the car. Never more obvious.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

Busy afternoon tinkering and doing other stuff and getting ready for tomorrow. I'm cream crackered. Going to have a quiet evening and just chill. And listen to the footy later.

I am cooking potatoes for supper. Will fry them to go alongside a tomato omelette and some mushrooms.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of us have it recorded for later viewing.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Busy afternoon tinkering and doing other stuff and getting ready for tomorrow. I'm cream crackered. Going to have a quiet evening and just chill. And listen to the footy later.
> 
> I am cooking potatoes for supper. Will fry them to go alongside a tomato omelette and *some mushrooms.*


Magic?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Magic?



Maybe they'll give me a bit more va va voom 

But alas not, just ordinary chestnut mushrooms.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Some of us have it recorded for later viewing.


Ooops! Sorry mate!  I won't do it again...


----------



## Ripple (18 Jul 2020)

Laziness at it's highest level = sunburn (too lazy to apply suncream). Swollen ankle and frozen pieces of melon as treatment.


----------



## midlife (18 Jul 2020)

You have sun! Alston Moor with flask of coffee and layers of warm clothing today


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Ooops! Sorry mate!  I won't do it again...


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2020)

7,30 PM and the sun has finally made an appearance 😎😎😎


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

Apart from about an hour, it's been overcast and humid here today.

I didn't get the time to take a photo for the challenge today.

Anyways, am about to settle down to Arsenal v Man City along with a supper of tomato omelette, fried potatoes, fried mushrooms, salad and a


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 536783


But he got it wrong


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Apart from about an hour, it's been overcast and humid here today.
> 
> I didn't get the time to take a photo for the challenge today.
> 
> Anyways, am about to settle down to Arsenal v Man City along with a supper of tomato omelette, fried potatoes, fried mushrooms, salad and a




Waiting for tomorrow afternoon when the Foxes thrash Tottenham on there own muck heap.Well I can always live in hope.⚽️⚽️⚽️


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Jul 2020)

It's been a smoking' hot day today 30c plus and the air was crystal clear ...l predict some newly arrived tourists are going to be a bit sore tonight. 
Me l'm digging into a large gin and tonic while watching my pizzas (2) bake to perfection ....well l live in hope


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Waiting for tomorrow afternoon when the Foxes thrash Tottenham on there own muck heap.Well I can always live in hope.⚽⚽⚽



I'll be hoping there right alongside you.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> It's been a smoking' hot day today 30c plus and the air was crystal clear ...l predict some newly arrived tourists are going to be a bit sore tonight.
> Me l'm digging into a large gin and tonic while watching my pizzas (2) bake to perfection ....*well l live in hope *


Room for @pawl?


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Room for @pawl?


Always make space for another paw


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

I feel really  all of a sudden...


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I feel really  all of a sudden...


You finished eating that lot you were cooking?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You finished eating that lot you were cooking?



This isn't a "Man vs Food" challenge...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2020)

I went to the pharmacy this morning by bicycle. Sixteen hot and humid miles, but I was back home by noon, so missing out on the heat of the day. 85F or 29C, but with 77% relative humidity. I had a lovely ride. I may make some pork ribs and spuds for dinner.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


??


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> ??



FA Cup semi-final! 

Definitely wasn't expecting that result...


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> ??





Reynard said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


I thought someones shorts had come off whilst playing.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I thought someones shorts had come off whilst playing.



Now, that wouldn't have been a bad thing...


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


You finished all you cooked!


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

Anyways, time for a  and MOTD.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2020)

I've had 365 days of being 65. Tomorrow I start playing with sixty-sixery. After 300 days, I'll have had 300 days of 66ery. And it won't even be a leap year!

As it's a Sunday tomorrow, I'll get a roast chez ma fille and cuddles chez les petits enfants. Cuddles are the best!


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've had 365 days of being 65. Tomorrow I start playing with sixty-sixery. After 300 days, I'll have had 300 days of 66ery. And it won't even be a leap year!
> 
> As it's a Sunday tomorrow, I'll get a roast chez ma fille and cuddles chez les petits enfants. Cuddles are the best!


366 days, t'was a Leap Year this year.

Enjoy the day, put your feet up, have a beer or two and do as little as possible.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> FA Cup semi-final!
> 
> Definitely wasn't expecting that result...


That means FA to me didn't even know the overpaid wasters were back playing


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> 366 days, t'was a Leap Year this year.
> 
> Enjoy the day, put your feet up, have a beer or two and do as little as possible.


Ah, I thought the year had been dragging!

As for enjoyery, foot-uppery, beer downery and little doery, I spend most of the year doing that.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

Have a fabby day tomorrow @deptfordmarmoset


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2020)

More repairs at the caravan. HD TV channels were badly pixilated, so i pulled the arial down to find come of the connecting screws badly corroded inside. Its only been on the van a year. Cleaned the corrosion off, replaced some screws, reconnected the coax cable. HD channels seem ok. 

Our elderly deaf neighbours at the van have had their TV blasting all day, and now its some horrendous music. They are usually quiet on a Saturday as they go to the site's club, then roll in steaming at about 1:30am. They aren't quiet then, and one one occasion the bloke fell up the steps due to ale. At least they are having fun, and it was good to see the virus hadn't got them.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2020)

I have just flicked about 20 big slugs over my fence into an adjoining area of derelict land.. 
Once I've finished my Horlicks, I'll do a second hunt... 👾


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have just flicked about 20 big slugs over my fence into an adjoining area of derelict land..
> Once I've finished my Horlicks, I'll do a second hunt... 👾


They'll be back!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> They'll be back!


6 more have joined them... I don't think so. They're not Homing slugs.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2020)

I did read somewhere that snails have a homing instinct and will return to their "patch" if displaced. Whether the same is true for slugs, I've no idea.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2020)

I'll let you know once/if they've slimed their way back 👍🏼


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2020)

Anyway, another  wouldn't go amiss. I need time to mull over the choice of words for a card.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'll let you know once/if they've slimed their way back 👍🏼



They tagged the snails in the study with nail varnish.

Would that work on slugs?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I did read somewhere that snails have a homing instinct and will return to their "patch" if displaced. Whether the same is true for slugs, I've no idea.


Quick check says Yes, they do have a homing instinct. *And* they'll follow old trails.

Did you know?
Slugs can move at 30 to 150 feet per hour.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2020)

Anyways, bed time. Sleep needed.

See y'all the other side, folks xxx


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, bed time. Sleep needed.
> 
> *See y'all the other side,* folks xxx


Other side of what?


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Other side of what?


The Grim Reaper should know !


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jul 2020)

Nearly 4 weeks since I came off, still don't feel my back would survive a ride yet, I'm missing not getting out


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I tried that, but all I could see was my mantlepiece.


That's posh ! I've just got a moustache!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> They tagged the snails in the study with nail varnish.
> 
> Would that work on slugs?


Tippex, or maybe salt? 🤔


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Tippex, or maybe salt? 🤔


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-10856523


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Jul 2020)

Geoff Hamilton, that gardening chap who used to be on the BBC said the best way to use slug pellets is to throw a handful over the fence into your neighbour's garden!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Ooops! Sorry mate!  I won't do it again...


Do you work for the BBC? They did that to me last week. I'm not too fussed if I hear the result beforehand like some other people. Sometimes it can ease the suspense.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Geoff Hamilton, that gardening chap who used to be on the BBC said the best way to use slug pellets is to throw a handful over the fence into your neighbour's garden!



He wasn't the only one to say that. Are they banned now?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2020)

Morning.
It rained quite a lot in the night . There are a few large puddles outside.
I have just been downstairs to make some more . On the way downstairs Schrodie made me do some exercises. Cat Aerobics! He insisted on laying down 3 steps below me and rubbed his head against my foot whilst I had to bend over and stroke him. I also had to stop him from rolling off the step .
That's enough exercising for the day .


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-10856523


Yep, snails... Hopefully not slugs! 


Kempstonian said:


> Geoff Hamilton, that gardening chap who used to be on the BBC said the best way to use slug pellets is to throw a handful over the fence into your neighbour's garden!


I never use slug pellets. We have resident hedgehogs 🦔 🦔 


dave r said:


> He wasn't the only one to say that. Are they banned now?



You can still buy them. Maybe the formula is different, though, but they're on the shelves next to the ant powder and weedkiller..


----------



## pawl (19 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Quick check says Yes, they do have a homing instinct. *And* they'll follow old trails.
> 
> Did you know?
> Slugs can move at 30 to 150 feet per hour.




That’s about my cycling pace.


----------



## pawl (19 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That means FA to me didn't even know the overpaid wasters were back playing




I may be wrong but I get the impression that you not a fan of football ⚽️⚽️⚽️😊


----------



## mybike (19 Jul 2020)

Salar said:


> If they are circling in a tight area they are probably riding thermals to gain altitude to save energy when flying so that they can glide.
> 
> Or they have spotted food on the ground.
> 
> More random circle, catching insects.



Pasties or ice cream.


----------



## mybike (19 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I did need to take the battery cover off, but that's easy. But even with that off, there's only a couple of inches of clearance to get your hands in there. But note to self. I shall be using a dust sheet to plug the hole down which the first bulb fell. And all the other nearby holes as well.
> 
> On the flip side, the bulb in question from the garage is half the price of what I paid in the spares place t'other day.



I paid a rather high price for a bulb with a red coating from the dealer to go behind a coloured lens. The clear ones were remarkably cheaper!


----------



## Speicher (19 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> I may be wrong but I get the impression that you not a fan of football ⚽⚽⚽😊



I think he used to play football. and his usual position was left back.

Left back at the changing rooms.


----------



## Speicher (19 Jul 2020)

The old ones are the best.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> I may be wrong but I get the impression that you not a fan of football ⚽⚽⚽😊


*“Then ye returned to your trinkets; then ye contented your souls, With the flannelled fools at the wicket, or the muddied oafs at the goals.” Sums up most team "games" for me . Now rowing competitively in a coxed four or a pair in a scull ......that is the ultimate form of sport (or torture) depending if you win or if you loose*


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> I think he used to play football. and his usual position was left back.
> 
> Left back at the changing rooms.


Never played football, but played rugby, used to play in the stand off position 

Stand off the pitch so no exercise was involved


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> I paid a rather high price for a bulb with a red coating from the dealer to go behind a coloured lens. The clear ones were remarkably cheaper!


Get some clear orange/red and paint them yourself. Still be cheaper.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Do you work for the BBC? They did that to me last week. I'm not too fussed if I hear the result beforehand like some other people. Sometimes it can ease the suspense.


No, I just wasn't thinking. I'm actually one of those who won't watch an event if I already know the result, so I know how aggravating it can be. At least I didn't talk about Hamilton's win in the race itself!


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> At least I didn't talk about Hamilton's win in the race itself!


Or the crash involving 6 cars on the first corner that would really have spoilt it


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Or the crash involving 6 cars on the first corner that would really have spoilt it


Wouldn't it be funny if that actually happened now? As long as nobody got hurt of course.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Get some clear orange/red and paint them yourself. Still be cheaper.


Buy a box of quality street, my father always used to save the red & orange wrappers


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> The old ones are the best.


That's you and me then


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Buy a box of quality street, my father always used to save the red & orange wrappers


Cracknel(red), Malt Toffee(orange).

Now both have gone. Too dangerous it would seem.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> That's you and me then


You saying she's old?


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You saying she's old?


<<ducks>> errr......... <<ducks>>


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if that actually happened now? As long as nobody got hurt of course.



I haven't seen one of them for ages, most of the time the current drivers seem better on the first lap than drivers used to be.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I haven't seen one of them for ages, most of the time the current drivers seem better on the first lap than drivers used to be.


There's an old saying "You can't win a race on the first lap but you can certainly lose one"


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> There's an old saying "You can't win a race on the first lap but you can certainly lose one"



Very true.


----------



## Speicher (19 Jul 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> <<ducks>> errr......... <<ducks>>




Have you got a pond in your garden?


Talking of which, there are some new residents next door. Two rabbits, one gecko, some fish and the resident cat.

Add in the fox, snakes and roe deer, and it could get busy round here.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> There's an old saying "You can't win a race on the first lap but you can certainly lose one"


There's another similar "To finish first, first you have to finish" maybe they should have told the Furruri's that last weekend


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2020)

My first ever ballooncycle!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2020)

The Beeb have done it again ! If you don't want to know the results of the GP look away now !

Channel 4 ought to retaliate by revealing results of Beeb things before they do .


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My first ever ballooncycle!
> View attachment 536887


Monoshock as well!


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2020)

I went to Stuttgart, and now I'm back.

Tinybug and I went for bike rides, and fed the local rabbits.






I brought my longtail Xtracycle back with me on the train:






So there'll be no more of these shenanigans:


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I went to Stuttgart, and now I'm back.
> 
> Tinybug and I went for bike rides, and fed the local rabbits.
> View attachment 536958
> ...


You can carry bigger loads, in the same fashion.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jul 2020)

Just don't try to go down any narrow alleys


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2020)

Is that to keep the back wheel on the ground whilst speeding along? 🤔


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2020)




----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (19 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Have you got a pond in your garden?


Indeed I have. And once upon a time two mallards landed on it. They didn't half make my pond look small. I guess they thought that too as they buzzed off never to return.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2020)

Best chance of a bullseye this year:


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (19 Jul 2020)

Tonight I am mainly drinking Pinot Grigio and eating Cadbury’s Whole Nut.


----------



## Moon bunny (19 Jul 2020)

It doesn’t get much mundaner than:
https://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/18591881.new-signs-put-m-s-store-nears-opening-date/


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2020)

Drove down to Alresford today - took advantage of free parking as well as avoiding the hoi polloi (and Covid) on public transport. If I'd have gone on Tuesday, it would have cost me all of £1.50 more. 3 hours each way, with my right knee giving up on me somewhere in the environs of St Albans on the way home. That last hour of driving was uncomfortable.

Always mixed feelings, visiting Paul's grave, but it's one of those things a girl's gotta do, y'know. I'd feel bad if I didn't.

Now settling down with a


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2020)

I've seen the comet ! 
We drove all the way out to Cherhill thinking that e would get a clear view on a clear evening not knowing how light it would be at 10.30. We waited a long time for it to get darkish . Saw a few satellites, a few shooting stars and stars. Jupiter was very bright but we didn't see the comet .
Came home, went into the back garden and climbed up on to a chair with my binoculars and looked around from the north east to North and spotted it! It was very distinct through the binocs with a plume pointing almost vertically upwards. It was to the right hand side of the Plough , another pan length across and about a pan deep lower.
The Sky at Night people will be astounded by how technical I am .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> I paid a rather high price for a bulb with a red coating from the dealer to go behind a coloured lens. The clear ones were remarkably cheaper!


Yes. At one time you could paint the bulbs, but then the manufacturers got wise to it and painted them with coloured lacquer and offset the bayonet pins.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2020)

This Reynard is emotionally drained and is heading off to bed.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> This Reynard is emotionally drained and is heading off to bed.


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2020)

Time to do some early morning smiles


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2020)

Getting ready for work: early today as I'm on opening /locking up this week.

Will need to go shopping after work.

Apartment a mess, as is usual after a foray to Stuttgart over the weekend.

In other news, I had a haircut on Saturday.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jul 2020)

Sitting in the summer house with my first coffee working, but very little enthusiasm


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2020)

Morning.
Bright blue clear sky here at the moment.
I made some blue this morning as my packets of ready made porridge have run out .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2020)

I got Amber Rudd mixed up with Amber Heard. 
I wondered why she was at the High Court !


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2020)

☀


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I got Amber Rudd mixed up with Amber Heard.
> I wondered why she was at the High Court !


You mixed a fish up with a cow?

Okay maybe inappropriate, in my defence I had no idea who Amber Heard was, just a play on words.


----------



## Moon bunny (20 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've seen the comet !
> We drove all the way out to Cherhill thinking that e would get a clear view on a clear evening not knowing how light it would be at 10.30. We waited a long time for it to get darkish . Saw a few satellites, a few shooting stars and stars. Jupiter was very bright but we didn't see the comet .
> Came home, went into the back garden and climbed up on to a chair with my binoculars and looked around from the north east to North and spotted it! It was very distinct through the binocs with a plume pointing almost vertically upwards. It was to the right hand side of the Plough , another pan length across and about a pan deep lower.
> The Sky at Night people will be astounded by how technical I am .


I was prodded awake at 1:30, “Do you want to see the comet?” Rolled over, looked through bedroom window, saw comet, went back to sleep. We may go out tonight for a better look.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

Moon bunny said:


> I was prodded awake at 1:30, “Do you want to see the comet?” Rolled over, looked through bedroom window, saw comet, went back to sleep. We may go out tonight for a better look.


Not enough excitement to stop you sleeping then.


----------



## Moon bunny (20 Jul 2020)

Not as good as Hale-Bopp.
Anyway, aren’t comets supposed to warn of impending disasters? This one’s a bit late.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

Moon bunny said:


> Not as good as Hale-Bopp.
> Anyway, aren’t comets supposed to warn of impending disasters? This one’s a bit late.


Maybe there's something they're not telling us, just in case.


----------



## crossfire (20 Jul 2020)

with regard to the subject of painted/coloured bulbs, I presume we are talking indicators? I have a vague memory of my Peugeot 405 using clear bulbs inside an orange coloured top hat sort of thing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2020)

I think i considered buying one of those. Good thing I didn't , as Peugeot left the States a few years after.( GAGF talked me into a Mitsubishi Precis, which was actually a rebadged Hyundai GL. )


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think i considered buying one of those. Good thing I didn't , as Peugeot left the States a few years after.( GAGF talked me into a Mitsubishi Precis, which was actually a rebadged Hyundai GL. )


They're, Peugeot, are coming back to America.
https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a26531911/peugeot-psa-cars-return-north-america/


----------



## Speicher (20 Jul 2020)

Quite by chance I discovered that there is a direct train from Salzburg to St Anton. Getting from the airport to the main station is an easy bus ride. Austria is one of my favourite countries for hollybobs. 

For those who like mountains, you could look at these webcams. https://www.stantonamarlberg.com/en/service/webcams

It may be a year (or two) before I get there but I think some planning is in order. I could do a two centre holiday with St Anton and Strobl. Ten days at each place.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2020)

Well, I've emerged into the world of wakefulness. That's about it, really. Oh, and I'm hungry.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Signs"


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2020)

That didn't go to plan...

Went to post a letter, and the post box has gone.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> That didn't go to plan...
> 
> Went to post a letter, and the post box has gone.



My word, "Neighbourhood watch" are _really _ineffective in your area...


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> That didn't go to plan...
> 
> Went to post a letter, and the post box has gone.


Can you describe the post box, just in case we come across one that's out of place.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can you describe the post box, just in case we come across one that's out of place.



Hang on, is this it?






It's just outside Tübingen, so it may be a long way to carry on a bike. Perhaps you could post it?


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jul 2020)

@Reynard - I see my favourite ex-Gunner Santi Cazorla has left Villareal and moved to Al Sadd (Qatar Stars League champions), managed by his ex international teammate Xavi. Arteta has dropped a hint that he would like him back at the Emirates in a coaching role in the future. I'd be all for that!


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> @Reynard - I see my favourite ex-Gunner Santi Cazorla has left Villareal and moved to Al Sadd (Qatar Stars League champions), managed by his ex international teammate Xavi. Arteta has dropped a hint that he would like him back at the Emirates in a coaching role in the future. I'd be all for that!


I've read that 3 times & all I can hear is Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I've read that 3 times & all I can hear is Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah


Funny, that's what happens to me when people post about rugby or cricket.


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hang on, is this it?
> 
> View attachment 537129
> 
> ...


Brilliant how have you managed to balance it on your crossbar.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2020)

Lunch ride with a slight detour - took 35 face coverings round to SIL's shop. They can't keep up with demand. SIL is sewing face coverings and they are selling like hot cakes, so MrsF made a big batch this weekend. BIL said - I just need to sell some light bulbs now (it's an electrical shop).


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2020)

Shattered,knackered.Been over to Manchester to move son out of townhouse.He has had to come home due to having nowhere to go.Still waiting for a response to his visit to a lovely flat last week.We did some major cleaning again today.Fluff under bed oh my lord.Don't students clean.Shower doors filthy,and i had to silicone around the tray,i did not do a good job either,but the flat was inspected and passed muster,we hope.Not cooking tonight it's going to be a take away.Too old for this malarky.Got three bikes to fettle tomorrow we are going for a picnic ride on Wednesday.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Funny, that's what happens to me when people post about rugby or cricket.


What's them?


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Jul 2020)

postman said:


> We did some major cleaning again today.Fluff under bed oh my lord.Don'tdents clean.Shower doors filthy,and i had to silicone around the tray,i did not do a good job either,but the flat was inspected and passed muster,we hope.


Would it be fair to assume then that the deposit will be coming to you in payment for the cleaning services rendered?


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jul 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Would it be fair to assume then that the deposit will be coming to you in payment for the cleaning services rendered?


I could be wrong here but my guess is that @postman paid the deposit in the first place!


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Jul 2020)

Tourer and folder cleaned this afternoon. One needed it, the other didn't.
What can I say? I got carried away.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2020)

I put the blue recycling wheelie bin and the black general waste bag out for collection.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can you describe the post box, just in case we come across one that's out of place.



A small red cast iron box on a metal post. Post about 3ft high, box 2ft x 1ft x 1ft approx.



Andy in Germany said:


> Hang on, is this it?
> 
> View attachment 537129
> 
> ...



Alas not. See above...


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2020)

Mundane news.Just been to offy got two cans of 1664,if it's good enough for Eric Cantona it's good enough for postie.plus i have a Glenfiddich miniature i might even open that.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> @Reynard - I see my favourite ex-Gunner Santi Cazorla has left Villareal and moved to Al Sadd (Qatar Stars League champions), managed by his ex international teammate Xavi. Arteta has dropped a hint that he would like him back at the Emirates in a coaching role in the future. I'd be all for that!



Mmmm, would be lovely to see Santi Cazorla back at the Emirates.  Will have to sit tight and keep fingers and paws crossed. Like Arteta, Santi "gets" what Arsenal are about.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2020)

Swings and roundabouts with the bike project.

The brake calipers came off without any problems, and I found out where the random washer I found on the floor came from. But the cranks are royally stuck, even accounting for the right tool to remove them. I've left them marinating in WD40 and will try again tomorrow.

I am now sitting down with a  and some of those chocolate seashell thingies.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Funny, that's what happens to me when people post about rugby or cricket.


Meanwhile, in the test match it's all getting a bit tense....


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Swings and roundabouts with the bike project.
> 
> The brake calipers came off without any problems, and I found out where the random washer I found on the floor came from. But the cranks are royally stuck, even accounting for the right tool to remove them. I've left them marinating in WD40 and will try again tomorrow.
> 
> I am now sitting down with a  and some of those chocolate seashell thingies.


RJ The Bike Guy has some tips for removing stuck cranks, including one for when you don't have a removing tool. Might be worth checking him out on Youtube?


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Meanwhile, in the test match it's all getting a bit tense....


Actually, I don't hear 'blah blah blah'. Its more like the sound the teacher makes in Peanuts.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> RJ The Bike Guy has some tips for removing stuck cranks, including one for when you don't have a removing tool. Might be worth checking him out on Youtube?



Thanks.  

This is my first strip & build, so lots of learning how to do stuff.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Meanwhile, in the test match it's all getting a bit tense....


Now we all know you're talking porkies that an oxymoron cricket & tense, or cricket & exciting


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> What's them?



From experience at at school, "Rugby" is a form of inter tribal warfare. Occasionally it involves a ball, but this isn't strictly necessary.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This is my first strip & build, so lots of learning how to do stuff.


RJ is well worth following, as is Monkeyshred and the guy from Park Tools. I've learnt a lot from them. I even took apart and reassembled a Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub - just to see if I could do it! (I could, by following RJ's video) 😊


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> From experience at at school, "Rugby" is a form of inter tribal warfare. Occasionally it involves a ball, but this isn't strictly necessary.


Somebody wrote a book about rugby entitled 'Tight Head, Loose Balls'. Didn't make me want to try it...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Somebody wrote a book about rugby entitled 'Tight Head, Loose Balls'. Didn't make me want to try it...



I didn't much want to try it either. Unfortunately I never got the choice. It put me off "team sports" for life.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2020)

I've tensioned my Brooks saddle by one quarter turn, with due ceremony.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2020)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> That didn't go to plan...
> 
> Went to post a letter, and the post box has gone.



What is the difference between an elephant and a post box?


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hang on, is this it?
> 
> View attachment 537129
> 
> ...


Could you wrap it?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Could you wrap it?



I could try, but I'm afraid it would fall of the crossbar...


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I could try, but I'm afraid it would fall of the crossbar...


You could use the rack on the xtracycle.

There's only 171 known Edward VII postboxes surviving, and that one isn't on the list.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've tensioned my Brooks saddle by one quarter turn, with due ceremony.


I do like stories with a little twist.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You could use the rack on the xtracycle.
> 
> There's only 171 known Edward VII postboxes surviving, and that one isn't on the list.



I should have known someone had made a list.

I can pass on the location if you want: it's in a lovely, if rather obscure part of the Neckar valley near Tübingen, and is serving as a postbox: it's used by a local business in a restored weaving shed. I think there is a cafe too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2020)

Just had a look. The post box is at the entrance to this building. The business is called the _Alte Weberei_ and the whole is a very high end restaurant, event venue, with a British theme and lots of extremely expensive looking classic cars. They have a gallery here. Unfortunately it doesn't include the post box.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just had a look. The post box is at the entrance to this building. The business is called the _Alte Weberei_ and the whole is a very high end restaurant, event venue, with a British theme and lots of extremely expensive looking classic cars. They have a gallery here. Unfortunately it doesn't include the post box.


Given it's not listed, does it come as a surprise they're not admitting to having it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Given it's not listed, does it come as a surprise they're not admitting to having it.



I suspect they don't think anybody would be eccentric enough to list them.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I suspect they don't think anybody would be eccentric enough to list them.


They'd be wrong though. Even wiki lists them.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> What is the difference between an elephant and a post box?



I don't know. 

What is the difference between an elephant and a post box?

(This sounds like it should be the joke in a Christmas cracker...  )


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I don't know.
> 
> What is the difference between an elephant and a post box?
> 
> (This sounds like it should be the joke in a Christmas cracker...  )


https://wikidiff.com/elephant/postbox


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jul 2020)

Patched a front wheel puncture today. I was able to get tyre over rim lip with just my hands. Never able to do that with rear.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> What is the difference between an elephant and a post box?



If you've ever tried posting a letter in an elephant you'd know the answer.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I don't know.
> 
> What is the difference between an elephant and a post box?
> 
> (This sounds like it should be the joke in a Christmas cracker...  )



I won't be asking you to post a letter then!


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I do like stories with a little twist.


Try Charles Dickens.


----------



## postman (20 Jul 2020)

With son home for a few weeks.It seems we are going for a cycling picnic on Wednesday.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2020)

Thanks to a filled in results sheet in a programme that someone posted on a FB superstox group, I have managed to attribute a date and meeting to some photos in my archive. I do love it when random pieces finally fall into place.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> https://wikidiff.com/elephant/postbox


And there was me thinking it was just the colour... 🙃


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jul 2020)

If the "exp: 03.2019" marking on my tube of antihistamine is correct, it could explain why the right side of my chest is somewhat larger & warmer than the left side following an insect bite or sting on a quick ride yesterday. Does this stuff really have an expiry date and should I get a new tube?


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> If the "exp: 03.2019" marking on my tube of antihistamine is correct, it could explain why the right side of my chest is somewhat larger & warmer than the left side following an insect bite or sting on a quick ride yesterday. Does this stuff really have an expiry date and should I get a new tube?


Yes and No.
To all parts of the question.

https://www.health.harvard.edu/stay...o-use-medications-past-their-expiration-dates


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2020)

Time for a  and a snackette.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> They're, Peugeot, are coming back to America.
> https://www.caranddriver.com/news/a26531911/peugeot-psa-cars-return-north-america/


I think Chrysler sells some of their trade-vans under the Ram name


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> A small red cast iron box on a metal post. Post about 3ft high, box 2ft x 1ft x 1ft approx.
> 
> 
> 
> Alas not. See above...


Monogrammed?


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I suspect they don't think anybody would be eccentric enough to list them.


You might be surprised to know there's a site for that.
http://lbsg.org/about-boxes/ciphers/king-edward-vii/


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2020)

What a glorious morning outside way too nice to miss so time for some early morning smiles


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> What a glorious morning outside way too nice to miss so time for some early morning smiles


Morning, yes, it's all clear, wind and cloudless here too. Tea first for me, though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jul 2020)

I just put the washing out to dry. 

Now to tidy up breakfast and get ready for work.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jul 2020)

Oh, and it is sunny here too. It'll be hot when I ride back.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just put the washing out to dry.
> 
> Now to tidy up breakfast and get ready for work.


I've just put my laundry into the tumble dryer. We're domestic deities!


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jul 2020)

It's quite cool here


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2020)

Morning.
It is sunny here with a lovely clear blue sky . 
I'm not in the mood to rush round and do things at the moment so I may just sit and mull things over for a while . Best not be too hasty !


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2020)

Porage on the patio this morning.. 

☀ 

(I really am a messy eater!)


----------



## Kryton521 (21 Jul 2020)

Second day of work later. Really enjoyed my two weeks off. Feel really rejuvenated.

Decided to shave my arms, something I haven't done in many years but now it seems a good idea as bees seem to get tangled up and sting me. Never thought my arms that hairy or the hairs long enough, but it'll save the bees and save me from being stung. Might make getting the wet suit on and off a little less painful too. And no, I don't wear the wet suit when I go cycling! [Pre-empt the jokes!]


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jul 2020)

Just had melted cheese on hot crumpet


----------



## postman (21 Jul 2020)

My job today folks,is to fettle five bikes.A gentle tickle with a cloth and check tyres and brakes.I know they are already in good nick as i do them often.But we are having a picnic ride tomorrow.Did i mention that yesterday.Also today is a visit to a charity shop loads of our son's stuff.


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Jul 2020)

The church bells are ringing ......no not to call believers to prayer , they ring to remind everyone that for the next two hours it is time to eat and do nothing else ! Oh how l love living in such a civilised country


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Just had melted cheese on hot crumpet


Try that with a swirl of jam, too... Mmmmmm.. Tasty


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2020)

MrsPete drove me to shopping, and back.. 

Mirror, hair, manoeuvre, as they say


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2020)

I've become a 'Legend', I thought most of them were dead people.


----------



## midlife (21 Jul 2020)

Posts to check what I am


----------



## Phaeton (21 Jul 2020)

midlife said:


> Posts to check what I am


I am a grumpy old barstool but mine doesn't say that


----------



## Speicher (21 Jul 2020)

This morning I tried to learn some yoga.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jul 2020)

There was a large spider trapped in the kitchen sink. Thanks to a wooden spoon, it's now stalking about in the garden.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2020)

It's cool and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

Am missing someone very special today. Can't believe it's been 29 years... 

Took out my pain and frustration on those stuck cranks this morning, and they are *finally* starting to budge. A few mm at the time, but I will get the better of those barstools. Another item that needs adding to the toolbox is a long-handled 15mm spanner. A bit more leverage while doing this job wouldn't be amiss.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Fancy"






I chose the verb. Hence this is a bit of what I fancy. Quel surprise!


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Jul 2020)

Conditions have reached that combination of high humidity and high temperature which makes my dogs listless. They dont know if they should be inside the house, outside in the shade or somewhere between the two and it is making me irritable !
And another thing , whats the point of eating ice-cream on a hot day (which l have just done) ? All it does is emphasise the fact that l am hot, the air is hot ,the chair l am sitting on is hot, etc etc. From now on l will only eat ice cream on cold days, then, relatively speaking, the chilly conditions will not seem as cold compared with the ice-cream.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Conditions have reached that combination of high humidity and high temperature which makes my dogs listless. They dont know if they should be inside the house, outside in the shade or somewhere between the two and it is making me irritable !
> And another thing , whats the point of eating ice-cream on a hot day (which l have just done) ? All it does is emphasise the fact that l am hot, the air is hot ,the chair l am sitting on is hot, etc etc. From now on l will only eat ice cream on cold days, then, relatively speaking, the chilly conditions will not seem as cold compared with the ice-cream.


It sounds like you need a good pot of tea to get those sweat glands exercising.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2020)

I'm going to footle off to the LBS for a BB removal thingy.


----------



## mybike (21 Jul 2020)

Yesterday I didn't put the black bin out as it was empty. Today I didn't bring it in.

Just keeping you up to date.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Conditions have reached that combination of high humidity and high temperature which makes my dogs listless. They dont know if they should be inside the house, outside in the shade or somewhere between the two and it is making me irritable !
> And another thing , whats the point of eating ice-cream on a hot day (which l have just done) ? All it does is emphasise the fact that l am hot, the air is hot ,the chair l am sitting on is hot, etc etc. From now on l will only eat ice cream on cold days, then, relatively speaking, the chilly conditions will not seem as cold compared with the ice-cream.



Stop Moaning - it's Cloudy with a chance of meatballs here (film pun).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2020)

Why does today feel like Friday? Not that I have anything against Friday.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Conditions have reached that combination of high humidity and high temperature which makes my dogs listless. They dont know if they should be inside the house, outside in the shade or somewhere between the two and it is making me irritable !
> *And another thing , whats the point of eating ice-cream on a hot day (which l have just done) ? All it does is emphasise the fact that l am hot, the air is hot ,the chair l am sitting on is hot, etc etc. From now on l will only eat ice cream on cold days, then, relatively speaking, the chilly conditions will not seem as cold compared with the ice-cream.*


You want a hot drink to cool you down, as you've found out, cold food/drinks only warm you up.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2020)

Well, that didn't go to plan...

The LBS didn't have the tool I needed, and the Cathedral was closed today so I couldn't light a candle and have a few moments of quiet reflection.

At least I got a bike ride in, so my afternoon wasn't entirely wasted.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I've become a 'Legend', I thought most of them were dead people.



A leg end eh?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, that didn't go to plan...
> 
> The LBS didn't have the tool I needed, and the Cathedral was closed today so I couldn't light a candle and have a few moments of quiet reflection.
> 
> At least I got a bike ride in, so my afternoon wasn't entirely wasted.


If the crank has started to move spray some WD 40 on and wind it back in and out again. If it has started to move it should come off.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2020)

I've been playing with a 1950's Kenwood Chef. The owner wanted the gears greasing and couldn't remember how it came apart. I watched James May's Reassembled programme but the didn't show the bit I wanted to see. I eventually found a written description of one which I found very useful .
The front part which they said might need a bit of jiggling needed a block of nylon and a hammer to get it moving . Once that was removed I could get at 7 screws which held part of the casing together. There were a further 10 screws to find . Eventually the casing came off revealing some very old grease which had dried hard in places. I spent the next half hour removing grease and spreading it everywhere . 
I packed new grease in and reassembled it . I cleaned it and myself up and tested it . It worked ! 
They were well made .


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> If the crank has started to move spray some WD 40 on and wind it back in and out again. If it has started to move it should come off.



That's pretty well much what I have been doing.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2020)

A  would be a nice thing right now.

I'm just glad the 21st July is over for another year.


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> A  would be a nice thing right now.
> 
> I'm just glad the 21st July is over for another year.


Am l just being thick (not unusual ) ,what's the significance of the date ?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jul 2020)

Morning .
It is cloudy this morning and a little bit chilly when I put our dustbin out .
I was also wondering what the significance of the 21st July apart from that it is divisible by 3 and 7.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2020)

Well today's mundane news is 16 years ago today i met my other half for the first time


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Am l just being thick (not unusual ) ,what's the significance of the date ?


There was a long drive a few days ago to visit a grave, so putting 2 & 2 together it could be an anniversary.

On a more mundane note I walked up to my dad's house to pull his Blue bin round from the back of the house onto the drive so the bin men can see it, so they can empty it


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jul 2020)

Morning.
A bit of useful news!
If you are a spy working for a foreign power please can you make yourself known to the authorities who will issue you with an official lapel badge !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> There was a long drive a few days ago to visit a grave, so putting 2 & 2 together it could be an anniversary.
> 
> On a more mundane note I walked up to my dad's house to pull his Blue bin round from the back of the house onto the drive so the bin men can see it, so they can empty it


Oh ! I see .


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2020)

Black bin day, today. 

Bird feeder is very quiet at the moment. 

I'm drinking tea, and about have Greek yoghurt with added prunes.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Oh ! I see .


I could be wide of the mark, so wide the trebuchet might be firing into the wrong county


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jul 2020)

Bin men on our street making lots of noise


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2020)

Ground hog day again.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2020)

A very noisy fly flew in our back door, did a circuit of the house and flew back out again...


----------



## mybike (22 Jul 2020)

Rain overnight!

Was intending to mow the lawn today or tomorrow, now it will have to wait.


----------



## postman (22 Jul 2020)

We have a picnic bike ride planned.Both kids at at home due to various things.So a family day is planned.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> On a more mundane note I walked up to my dad's house to pull his Blue bin round from the back of the house onto the drive so the bin men can see it, so they can empty it


Bad form I know quoting oneself but I didn't tell you the whole story, when I got there I'd forgotten I did it on Sunday so didn't have to go at all!


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2020)

Just started raining - might not be able to be heard in skype meetings later as I'm in the conservatory.


----------



## postman (22 Jul 2020)

Ok who sent the rain.Picnic in the balance.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> There was a large spider trapped in the kitchen sink. Thanks to a wooden spoon, it's now stalking about in the garden.


In all my days, I never saw a wooden spoon used as anything other than an instrument of discipline.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2020)

If you do not like large spiders, it would be no good living here. 

How many thousands of times bigger are you than they are? 

You will telling me next that you do not like worms, snakes, mice and beetles. 

Which reminds me, there was a beetle on my garden table earlier this week, and I am sure he was singing about a yellow submarine.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2020)

It's warm, occasionally sunny and a touch breezy here chez Casa Reynard. We had a few spits and spots of rain earlier as well.

I am not feeling terribly chipper today thanks to lady problems. I am achy, bloated, grumpy and tired, and hibernating would be an attractive option. I may cut some grass later if I can muster an iota of motivation.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "That Summer Feeling"


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Am l just being thick (not unusual ) ,what's the significance of the date ?





Illaveago said:


> I was also wondering what the significance of the 21st July apart from that it is divisible by 3 and 7.





Phaeton said:


> There was a long drive a few days ago to visit a grave, so putting 2 & 2 together it could be an anniversary.



Indeed, an anniversary - the day I lost my hero and mentor in a motorsport accident that was esentially an avoidable clusterfark. And after 29 years, it doesn't get any easier.


----------



## pawl (22 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Black bin day, today.
> 
> Bird feeder is very quiet at the moment.
> 
> I'm drinking tea, and about have Greek yoghurt with added prunes.




My bird feeders are the same.A few days ago I couldn’t fill them fast enough.Perhaps the young have flown the nest.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> In all my days, I never saw a wooden spoon used as anything other than an instrument of discipline.


https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...6D9A51B11B30AC6E60806D9&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Jul 2020)

I have come to the conclusion that there are no people left in Belgium, thats because they all arrived here in France a few days ago. Lots of pale skinned blokes dressed in team this and that kit with lights on their helmets and flashing ones at the rear of expensive looking bicycles . It must have come as a bit of a shock to them that the roads around here go up before they go down. Lots of cyclists in the lowest of their low gears struggling to rise to the challenge


----------



## Ripple (22 Jul 2020)

I just have came back from the dentist. 
I must confess I liked to be there. 
How abnormal am I ?


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...6D9A51B11B30AC6E60806D9&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


And when it came to the rolling pin jeesus !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jul 2020)

Kids need new cycling shorts and my son new SPD shoes. Wife decides we'll go to Decathlon. We go. There is absolutely nothing on the shelves for kids. Very little for adults. A couple of top end Van Rysel bikes in stock and the odd tyre and cassette. And that was it. Three aisles of empty shelves and arms.

Plenty of yoga and other sports stuff though (but to be fair I wasn't looking too closely at other sports stuff).


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2020)

Not exactly mundane, but...

The cranks are off!!!


----------



## postman (22 Jul 2020)

We got out, a ride of about seven miles,Roundhay Park.Ice cream visit,it was great to ride out with my kids,and Mrs P also.It did rain for about five mins but nothing to talk about.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2020)

postman said:


> We got out, a ride of about seven miles,Roundhay Park.Ice cream visit,it was great to ride out with my kids,and Mrs P also.It did rain for about five mins but nothing to talk about.



Well done


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jul 2020)

Had a lovely 100km ride today. Currently enjoying copious green tea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Bird feeder is very quiet at the moment.



What does it normally do? Play music? recite sonnets?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Had a lovely 100km ride today. Currently enjoying copious green tea.



If you can have "Ride envy" I'm having it now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Indeed, an anniversary - the day *I lost my hero and mentor* in a motorsport accident that was esentially an avoidable clusterfark. And after 29 years, it doesn't get any easier.



My Sympathies @Reynard: I wasn't aware you knew him personally.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My Sympathies @Reynard: I wasn't aware you knew him personally.



I didn't, though I wish I did. It's one of my biggest regrets. But I looked up to him (as you do when you're in your mid teens) and was inspired to get into engineering because of him. Not just because of the racing, though that was a big part of it, but also because of what he did off the track as well; he was a talented engineer, welder and fabricator as well racing driver.

I know his older brother, albeit not terribly well - our paths haven't crossed for some years now, but we do have mutual friends and know a lot of the same racing people generally.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2020)

Time for a  and two paracetamol.

Baked rice pudding with blueberry compote for supper here tonight. I am much in need of some comforting stodge that is easy to cook.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> What does it normally do? Play music? recite sonnets?


Nope, just the birdie song...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Nope, just the birdie song...



I was hoping for a whinchat show.


----------



## gbb (22 Jul 2020)

Boiler news...
Ours is 25 years old and broke down yesterday, i think for the first time ever (barring external controls /pumps) no pilot light, unable to light it.
Rang as engineer son, probable faults either restricted pilot, gas valve or thermo couple I think he said. But hes in Cornwall.
Hes back today, quick look, almost got it fired up, thinks it's a restricted pilot, will service it tomorrow.

Tonight was a 5 kettle, 2 large pans of boiling water bath...all of 3 inches deep, I was that desperate for a hot bath, even that was enough to reduce the aches.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2020)

I had a fine 12k bicycle ride this afternoon, with a little rain as i rode home with the groceries. There is a regional grocery store with great trail access near me. I have mostly gone to the regional stores lately. The national stores seem to have more shortages, generally. Not as much in terms of Y/S, but when bargains are there, they are quite impressive.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2020)

Last  before bed.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2020)

Time to move and get some smiles in


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> A very noisy fly flew in our back door, did a circuit of the house and flew back out again...



It's a spy fly. Has it registered with the authorities?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2020)

Morning.
I went for a 13 mile cycle ride with my friends at 5 o'clock last night. It was quite warm for the first part of the ride . We stopped off at a pub had a chat and a couple of shandies. We came across quite a few other cyclists out and about enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2020)

I'm working on something a bit technical. My friend has dropped round a Hornby Merchant Navy class loco to repair . My friends layout is as smooth as a ploughed field. . It would be no problem for the old Triang or metal bodied Hornby locos but not very good for the highly detailed modern stuff. It seems as there is too much sideways play on the driving wheel axles allowing them to go sideways willy nilly! When one axle decides to go one way and another the other the connecting rods don't seem to like it and get all tangled up . I am trying to straighten one connecting rod at the moment . I have got it straight in one plane , it needs straightening bin the other now . I'm wondering if the axles could be shimmed with plastic washers to take up some slack or would it mean that it won't go round bends very well ?


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2020)

I have a visitor.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm working on something a bit technical. My friend has dropped round a Hornby Merchant Navy class loco to repair . My friends layout is as smooth as a ploughed field. . It would be no problem for the old Triang or metal bodied Hornby locos but not very good for the highly detailed modern stuff. It seems as there is too much sideways play on the driving wheel axles allowing them to go sideways willy nilly! When one axle decides to go one way and another the other the connecting rods don't seem to like it and get all tangled up . I am trying to straighten one connecting rod at the moment . I have got it straight in one plane , it needs straightening bin the other now . I'm wondering if the axles could be shimmed with plastic washers to take up some slack or would it mean that it won't go round bends very well ?


I think that could create more problems than it solves, but @Cycleops may have more insight into this matter.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2020)

He may need to widen the radius of his curves.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> He may need to widen the radius of his curves.


Yes I was wondering if it may create more problem . What he really needs to do is to level off his layout and pin the track down .

These highly detailed locos might look good but they are too fragile for his layout .


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> These highly detailed locos might look good but they are too fragile for his layout .


I am surprised they are highly detailed, the ones I've have seen of my grandson's are a poor imitation of what they used to be.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2020)

Absolutely, pin the track down, and gauge it properly as well. I have some experience with both HO/OO scale, as well as 1:1 scale, although many years ago, and also used to work in a photo store that had both photography equipment and HO/OO trains.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I am surprised they are highly detailed, the ones I've have seen of my grandson's are a poor imitation of what they used to be.


There are some beautiful models out there with digital proportional control and all the literal bells and whistles. It is a rich man's game now, at the higher levels. I took all my trains to a swap meet some years ago, sold them all when it became too much to afford.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2020)

Overcast and blustery here chez Casa Reynard today, but it is warm and humid.

Still not feeling terribly chipper, but it's an improvement on yesterday. Have been puttering around in the kitchen mainly, and then did some measuring of things in the garage.

Lunchtime shortly, then it'll be off to the garage to see to a bottom bracket.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Oops"


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Jul 2020)

Someone wants to buy my Olmo bike.....hurrah ! They want it shipped to their home in Thailand ...boo !


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jul 2020)

I've just sent a set of 4 alloy wheels to California wasn't a deal of hassle


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> There are some beautiful models out there with digital proportional control and all the literal bells and whistles. It is a rich man's game now, at the higher levels. I took all my trains to a swap meet some years ago, sold them all when it became too much to afford.



Always was a rich mans game in Germany if you bought Märklin, oir even if you didn't with HO/OO scale. One advantage of working in a scale so obscure no-one bothers making ready to run models: it's dirt cheap.


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I've just sent a set of 4 alloy wheels to California wasn't a deal of hassle


no hassle except for the cost .....its a non starter !


----------



## MontyVeda (23 Jul 2020)

only one more cycle commute before i'm walking to work


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> no hassle except for the cost .....its a non starter !


Buyer paid all the costs including the timber to make the container to send them in


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2020)

Sorted the BB on my project bike. Feels weirdly satisfying. 

Need to decide what to tackle next...


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2020)

Just done my P87 online to update my professional fees tax relief (goes up each year) and added the £6 per week for home office. Should get some tax back on the £609 annual amount, so might buy me a few extra coffees.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm working on something a bit technical. My friend has dropped round a Hornby Merchant Navy class loco to repair . My friends layout is as smooth as a ploughed field. . It would be no problem for the old Triang or metal bodied Hornby locos but not very good for the highly detailed modern stuff. It seems as there is too much sideways play on the driving wheel axles allowing them to go sideways willy nilly! When one axle decides to go one way and another the other the connecting rods don't seem to like it and get all tangled up . I am trying to straighten one connecting rod at the moment . I have got it straight in one plane , it needs straightening bin the other now . I'm wondering if the axles could be shimmed with plastic washers to take up some slack or would it mean that it won't go round bends very well ?


Thanks @Gravity Aided , I don't do much these days and used to concentrate on American and European outline.

If this is a model made in recent years I'm surprised you're having problems with the chassis. Model rail enthusiasts today are much more discerning than those of yore and demand accurate well running models. Perhaps this one had had a hard life. Maybe try and find a replacement chassis from eBay or similar. Today's models are less tolerant of poor trackwork than the old Hornby steam roller wheeled locos.
Good luck with the fettling but I'm afraid you might be fighting a losing battle until the track gets fixed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2020)

The washing has dried. Actually, it's baked...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2020)

Having a nice  and deciding what to cook for supper.

I have tomatoes, mushrooms and four eggs that need using. I suspect that an omelette of some description might be in the offing.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2020)

Freezer surprise again. Getting there, I'll have the freezers empty by Christmas !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2020)

I ran out of deodorant so started one I was gifted a couple of years ago. Fresh out of the shower, I now smell of watermelon. Why would you want to make people smell like that?


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2020)

Tried to be more adventurous for the cooking today. it didn't work.

I don't understand how people _enjoy _cooking: It seems a very stressful enterprise.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jul 2020)

Just to inform the house that I have 14p available to spend in my main current account.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Just to inform the house that I have 14p available to spend in my main current account.


I think that is about £1208.14 more than me


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Just to inform the house that I have 14p available to spend in my main current account.



You metropolitan elite you, flashing your wealth at the plebs.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2020)

It's


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Buyer paid all the costs including the timber to make the container to send them in


How about £350 shipping cost to Thailand plus packaging ...l just couldn't be arsed to bother with it !


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tried to be more adventurous for the cooking today. it didn't work.
> 
> I don't understand how people _enjoy _cooking: It seems a very stressful enterprise.


 Maybe you were too adventurous , try salads and stuff ,no cooking required and more time for a glass of decent vino !


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Just to inform the house that I have 14p available to spend in my main current account.



Are you on freezer surprise as well ?

Teens had noodles and turkey curry, I had chicken stew.


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> Are you on freezer surprise as well ?
> 
> Teens had noodles and turkey curry, I had chicken stew.



Nope, got two stocked freezers and just had a nice beef pie with mash and veg. 

Did dip into the Brexit stockpile for a tin of corned beef as a dirty treat of corn beef hash.


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Jul 2020)

an exciting event happened today ....l found a compilation CD of hits from the 1970's and 80's ....the memories came flooding back, it would have been emotional overkill if l wasn't such a cold hearted bar steward


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2020)

Forgot to mention, I went the long way back from work today.


----------



## gbb (23 Jul 2020)

gbb said:


> Boiler news...
> Ours is 25 years old and broke down yesterday, i think for the first time ever (barring external controls /pumps) no pilot light, unable to light it.
> Rang as engineer son, probable faults either restricted pilot, gas valve or thermo couple I think he said. But hes in Cornwall.
> Hes back today, quick look, almost got it fired up, thinks it's a restricted pilot, will service it tomorrow.
> ...


Boiler now working, apparently it was fairly sooty inside. Good clean and check over, it seems the insulation panel ( whatever that is) needs replacing but its obsolete. Further enquiries to follow but tonight a good hot, deep bath was had.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2020)

I ended up simply chucking everything at a frying pan except the potatoes. So boiled new potatoes, plus fried eggs, tomatoes and mushrooms. With a generous dab of chilli sauce on the side.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jul 2020)

Thanks to paying for virtually everything by card at the moment, I have a rather large collection of receipts that now need to be shredded.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jul 2020)

gbb said:


> Boiler now working, apparently it was fairly sooty inside. Good clean and check over, it seems the insulation panel ( whatever that is) needs replacing but its obsolete. Further enquiries to follow but tonight a good hot, deep bath was had.




Sooty inside? What about Sweep?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Sooty inside? What about Sweep?



I think Sweep was what was used to clean the Soot...


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm working on something a bit technical. My friend has dropped round a Hornby Merchant Navy class loco to repair . My friends layout is as smooth as a ploughed field. . It would be no problem for the old Triang or metal bodied Hornby locos but not very good for the highly detailed modern stuff. It seems as there is too much sideways play on the driving wheel axles allowing them to go sideways willy nilly! When one axle decides to go one way and another the other the connecting rods don't seem to like it and get all tangled up . I am trying to straighten one connecting rod at the moment . I have got it straight in one plane , it needs straightening bin the other now . I'm wondering if the axles could be shimmed with plastic washers to take up some slack or would it mean that it won't go round bends very well ?


There should be some play, but nothing excessive, which allows for uneven track laying.

Has he been running it on a tighter curve than it's supposed to be run on.

Do you know the "R" number, if not that, the name of the loco. Don't bin anything yet, you may be able to put them back on, avoiding paying for replacement parts which may get damaged if all the axles aren't turning in the same direction.

"Heavy hands" are the biggest source of damage to the running gear. Slowly moving them until they catch on something whilst moving.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tried to be more adventurous for the cooking today. it didn't work.
> 
> I don't understand how people _enjoy _cooking: It seems a very stressful enterprise.


You tried putting the egg(s) between slices of bread!!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Forgot to mention, I went the long way back from work today.
> 
> View attachment 537623


You driving a combine...


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I think Sweep was what was used to clean the Soot...


Whilst Soo watched on?


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Whilst Soo watched on?



More than likely LOL


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

Anyways, a  would be a rather nice thing right now.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2020)

We're staying in a remote part of Herefordshire where the mobile phone signal is distinctly iffy. Being in a position to receive an important call scheduled for 4pm today involved waiting for seventy minutes while standing in a field watching four hundred sheep eating grass. The excitement wore off after ten minutes.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

Anyways, I have a nice  and the world is a much better place as a result.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I have a nice  and the world is a much better place as a result.


Did you have to wait in a field for seventy minutes watching 400 sheep before the kettle boiled?


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Did you have to wait in a field for seventy minutes watching 400 sheep before the kettle boiled?



Fortunately not. The farmland is all arable here.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Did you have to wait in a field for seventy minutes watching 400 sheep before the kettle boiled?


She'd either need a decent extension lead, or a portable gas stove, to boil a kettle in a field.

Were/are you certain it was 400 sheep.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> She'd either need a decent extension lead, or a portable gas stove, to boil a kettle in a field.
> 
> Were/are you certain it was 400 sheep.


I had seventy minutes to work on the sheep census problem. I started with the sheep to the far left and drew an imaginary vertical line (cursor). Moving left to right, I counted every sheep that the cursor encountered. That was easy with the sheep in the left side of the field because they were close to me but it got increasingly difficult as the sample stretched further and further into the distance. Besides, the little buggers tended to move about. In the end, I took the data from the first 20% of my left to right scan and "eyeballed" it into a "one eye closed" estimate of sheep density in the whole field. It's an entirely valid technique used by all statisticians 

Yes, it was a very long seventy minutes.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I had seventy minutes to work on the sheep census problem. I started with the sheep to the far left and drew an imaginary vertical line (cursor). Moving left to right, I counted every sheep that the cursor encountered. That was easy with the sheep in the left side of the field because they were close to me but it got increasingly difficult as the sample stretched further and further into the distance. Besides, the little buggers tended to move about. In the end, I took the data from the first 20% of my left to right scan and "eyeballed" it into a "one eye closed" estimate of sheep density in the whole field. It's an entirely valid technique used by all statisticians
> 
> Yes, it was a very long seventy minutes.


Easier if you work front to back/back to front rather than side to side.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I had seventy minutes to work on the sheep census problem. I started with the sheep to the far left and drew an imaginary vertical line (cursor). Moving left to right, I counted every sheep that the cursor encountered. That was easy with the sheep in the left side of the field because they were close to me but it got increasingly difficult as the sample stretched further and further into the distance. Besides, the little buggers tended to move about. In the end, I took the data from the first 20% of my left to right scan and "eyeballed" it into a "one eye closed" estimate of sheep density in the whole field. It's an entirely valid technique used by all statisticians
> 
> Yes, it was a very long seventy minutes.



And you were still awake at the end of the seventy minutes? I'm impressed...


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

Now I lay me down to sleep
Counting kitties instead of sheep
There's one at my head and one on my feet
So where the blazes do I sleep?


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Now I lay me down to sleep
> Counting kitties instead of sheep
> There's one at my head and one on my feet
> So where the blazes do I sleep?


On the floor!


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Easier if you work front to back/back to front rather than side to side.


Sorry old bean, horizontal cursors don't come easily to me. I'm strictly a left to right mental scanner.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> You driving a combine...



I'm not giving _you _the key...


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Now I lay me down to sleep
> Counting kitties instead of sheep
> There's one at my head and one on my feet
> So where the blazes do I sleep?


Where they let you?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jul 2020)

The sun is shining, the sky is blue, there's no wind and a traffic-free bike ride with the kids is planned. 

Why do I feel apprehensive?


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jul 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Why do I feel apprehensive?


There are so many answers to that question


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Just to inform the house that I have 14p available to spend in my main current account.



Still got than 14p if I need it.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> an exciting event happened today ....l found a compilation CD of hits from the 1970's and 80's ....the memories came flooding back, it would have been emotional overkill if l wasn't such a cold hearted bar steward


I didn't think they had cd's back then.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I didn't think they had cd's back then.


I'll take a stab (without Google) 1987 possibly 1986 when CD's came out, but today is a day when your first coffee of the day is not enough & I've had to go make another, but it has had to be renamed second coffee as first was already drunk.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Still got than 14p if I need it.


World cruise ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2020)

Morning.
Concentrating on the two locos yesterday wore me out. I got one working and had it running backwards and forwards on a piece of track.
The models are a lot more detailed than they used to be with tiny pipes and handrails which makes handling them difficult . I think people must tend to display them nowadays rather than use them . At least not on ancient track.
The second loco which is becoming a pain would run backwards but would make grinding noises when running forwards . After removing the body I discovered that the motor was loose. Not sure if it has damaged the gears .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2020)

Morning all! There's a man on the roof with a big power tool. If you want to know what it sounds like, I just discovered, use an electric toothbrush while wearing earplugs. The main difference is that the roof noise is closer to B flat, while the resonant frequency of my skull is closer to the G above.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I'll take a stab (without Google) 1987 possibly 1986 when CD's came out, but today is a day when your first coffee of the day is not enough & I've had to go make another, but it has had to be renamed second coffee as first was already drunk.



About 1985 I bought a "music centre" that had a cd player in it. It also has a record player and twin cassette thingummies. I still have it.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> There should be some play, but nothing excessive, which allows for uneven track laying.
> 
> Has he been running it on a tighter curve than it's supposed to be run on.
> 
> ...


He doesn't learn. He dropped them off in 2 plastic bags !


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> He doesn't learn. He dropped them off in 2 plastic bags !


Them! 
You working on more than one?


----------



## mybike (24 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all! There's a man on the roof with a big power tool. If you want to know what it sounds like, I just discovered, use an electric toothbrush while wearing earplugs. The main difference is that the roof noise is closer to B flat, while the resonant frequency of my skull is closer to the G above.



Better than seagulls on the roof.

In other news, Garmin is still down. If it is ransomware, it may be some time.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Them!
> You working on more than one?


He said two ages ago


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> Better than seagulls on the roof.


Or Pigeons on the aerial.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2020)

None of you would want this Fettler on the Roof!


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2020)

Groundhog day again  I'll break up the monotony by going out to the bakery later.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Them!
> You working on more than one?


Yes 2. On one he bent a connecting rod and the other one won't go forwards. It won't go anywhere at the moment !


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Yes 2. On one he bent a connecting rod and the other one won't go forwards. It won't go anywhere at the moment !


Heavy hand syndrome.
Take a look at them from the underside first.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jul 2020)

got a self inflicted headache today, made worse by builders demolishing an extension on house opposite, inconsiderate so an so's


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I didn't think they had cd's back then.


COMPILATION CD from 1994 not original CD's


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2020)

I think it's time to pop to the bakery. Leave it until 12 and they sell out. Can't be having that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I'll take a stab (without Google) 1987 possibly 1986 when CD's came out, but today is a day when your first coffee of the day is not enough & I've had to go make another, but it has had to be renamed second coffee as first was already drunk.


I think it was 1983 or so, as MCA was converting a plant near me where I lived at Uni. I had a copy of _Brothers in Arms_, by Dire Straits. First million selling CD, IIRC. Around here somewhere is a big old CD player made for a Sony modular stereo setup I had. So I'm thinking mid-80's.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> I think it's time to pop to the bakery. Leave it until 12 and they sell out. Can't be having that.



Argh, beaten to it. No hot pots. Settled with a steak pie and a cheese and onion pie.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think it was 1983 or so, as MCA was converting a plant near me where I lived at Uni. I had a copy of _Brothers in Arms_, by Dire Straits. First million selling CD, IIRC. Around here somewhere is a big old CD player made for a Sony modular stereo setup I had. So I'm thinking mid-80's.


Aye but the Digital recording was so 'harsh' they had to run the signal through 'valve amps' a dozen times before it sounded acceptable (they converted it to 'analogue' ran it through a 'valve' amp then re-recorded that back to a digital signal)


----------



## Salar (24 Jul 2020)

Never mind CD's. 

I still play metal cassettes and have two "Walkmans" which I use (not both at the same time though) when walking the dog.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jul 2020)

Salar said:


> Never mind CD's.
> 
> I still play metal cassettes and have two "Walkmans" which I use (not both at the same time though) when walking the dog.


Although 'Metal' cassettes are very abrasive and wreck the 'heads' in tape decks.


----------



## Salar (24 Jul 2020)

I've got some good quality recordings on IV tapes, Police, Springsteen etc.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> Better than seagulls on the roof.
> 
> In other news, Garmin is still down. If it is ransomware, it may be some time.


Garmin device in my car seems to be working ok this morning. The trike uses a wheel sensor for speed and distance.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> In other news, Garmin is still down. If it is ransomware, it may be some time.


I didn't know it was but you are not incorrect, me thinks they forgot to pay their hosting fees


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

Warm, overcast and blustery here chez Casa Reynard today. And it keeps looking as though it might rain.

Am still feeling rather fragile, but have been puttering about in the kitchen this morning. Guess what I've got going in the crock pot for tonight's supper @woodbutcher 

I've also managed to wrestle the grips off the bars. One came off easily, the other required a bit of persuasion with a screwdriver. I'm going to re-use them as they're perfectly serviceable. I may decide to change them at a later date, I may not.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Figurines and Statuettes"


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Warm, overcast and blustery here chez Casa Reynard today. And it keeps looking as though it might rain.
> 
> Am still feeling rather fragile, but have been puttering about in the kitchen this morning. Guess what I've got going in the crock pot for tonight's supper @woodbutcher
> 
> I've also managed to wrestle the grips off the bars. One came off easily, the other required a bit of persuasion with a screwdriver. I'm going to re-use them as they're perfectly serviceable. I may decide to change them at a later date, I may not.


Its got to be your delicious curry ....bon app.


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Jul 2020)

It's hot, with a hot wind from somewhere hot, the dogs are sleeping because it's too hot to run around, and l have just been mucking out horses because they spend the HOT part of the day in their stables. So now l am hot and smell most unattractively of hot horse and warm horse sh*t !!


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Jul 2020)

Oh l forgot , one of the horses has somehow managed to slice a 4" cut into its muzzle ... while in my care 😢


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2020)

This afternoon I've fettled my bike and I've cleaned the oven, just the kitchen floor to sweep next.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jul 2020)

This afternoon I gave I gave my neighbours conifers back to them


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all! There's a man on the roof with a big power tool. If you want to know what it sounds like, I just discovered, use an electric toothbrush while wearing earplugs. The main difference is that the roof noise is closer to B flat, while the resonant frequency of my skull is closer to the G above.



That sounds like the result of some considerable and time consuming research there


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2020)

If the weather carries on like this I may be able to eat my fish and chips _al fresco_.


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Its got to be your delicious curry ....bon app.



Could you or @Reynard please link me to the post with the recipe. I'm on the crock pot tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2020)

I managed to sort out both locos and got them running again . I had to solder a wire back on to the one which wouldn't run forwards . It must have become detached when I removed the body . The problem with the running was due to a loose motor . In reverse the motor would pull itself back into position and whilst going forwards it would pull itself out of mesh . I tightened up the screw which held the rear mounting bracket in place .


----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2020)

Have just put my now traditional Friday night steak and kidnety pie in the oven while my bottle of beer cools in the fridge. 

This has become my normal Friday night treat since lock down started.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Could you or @Reynard please link me to the post with the recipe. I'm on the crock pot tomorrow.



Here you go.  Tonight I have swapped the parsnip for courgettes (added the same time as the peppers) and the butter beans for chickpeas.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mundane-news.209575/page-4593#post-5983780


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

Spent the afternoon, first tinkering with Max the MTB and then going off for a pootle in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

I am now sat down with a nice


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jul 2020)

Had a bit of a scare this afternoon/evening. Our Westie (16) has been asleep for about 5 hours straight without moving other than shuddering quite violently in his sleep. He ate lying down at about 12 PM (which he's never done). When he did wake up about 5:30 PM he stood up, fell down, stood up, walked into lots of furniture and repeat several times. My daughter is crying thinking he's about to pass. So off to the vet we go. 

It turns out he has a high temperature so they've given him antibiotics. By the time we get back (about 20 minutes ago) he's back to pottering around as usual and wanted feeding - he ate every bite. 

Big sigh of relief from all of us here. 😌


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Jul 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Could you or @Reynard please link me to the post with the recipe. I'm on the crock pot tomorrow.


I'm sure Reynard will oblige , l don't want to take credit for her recipe


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I'm sure Reynard will oblige , l don't want to take credit for her recipe



Already done 

It's based on a Jamie Oliver recipe in the Tesco magazine, but that recipe used a bought paste etc. I've just tweaked it to my own taste as I make my curries completely from scratch.


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2020)

Just heard I have been a member for ten years .Doesn't time when you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Warm, overcast and blustery here chez Casa Reynard today. And it keeps looking as though it might rain.
> 
> Am still feeling rather fragile, but have been puttering about in the kitchen this morning. Guess what I've got going in the crock pot for tonight's supper @woodbutcher
> 
> I've also managed to wrestle the grips off the bars. One came off easily, the other required a bit of persuasion with a screwdriver. I'm going to re-use them as they're perfectly serviceable. I may decide to change them at a later date, I may not.


Knitting needle inserted between grip and bar, followed by few drops of washing up liquid. Works for getting them back on as well, only less liquid required.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I managed to sort out both locos and got them running again . I had to solder a wire back on to the one which wouldn't run forwards . It must have become detached when I removed the body . The problem with the running was due to a loose motor . In reverse the motor would pull itself back into position and whilst going forwards it would pull itself out of mesh . I tightened up the screw which held the rear mounting bracket in place .


Might need a new, possibly larger, screw on the motor retaining plate. If it's worked loose through the motor moving about, it tends to enlarge the hole slightly.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2020)

I put 20 gallons of water in our pond this evening . I thought it looked a bit low .


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

I rather enjoyed my curry this evening. Had it with basmati rice and with a dollop of plain yoghurt on the side.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jul 2020)

Hot Chocolate at the BBC on BBC 4.


----------



## Cavalol (24 Jul 2020)

If an on-line steps-to-miles calculator is correct, I've walked 1,302 miles in 6 months, the vast majority of which was at work. Fully expect to be sad enough to next calculate how much we lift on a daily basis soon, current estimate about one tonne.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2020)

Salar said:


> Never mind CD's.
> 
> I still play metal cassettes and have two "Walkmans" which I use (not both at the same time though) when walking the dog.


If I'd known, you could have had the pack of three unopened C90s I found while clearing out the spare room a couple of weeks ago. They went into the bin that was emptied on Monday.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2020)

In CD news, I purchased my first player in 1985 along with the only CD I had to play on it - The Cars Greatest hits which had only just been released. I still have the CD but not that player.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

I have just made myself a


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Cavalol said:


> If an on-line steps-to-miles calculator is correct, I've walked 1,302 miles in 6 months, the vast majority of which was at work. Fully expect to be sad enough to next calculate how much we lift on a daily basis soon, current estimate about one tonne.


Used to be around the 15 mark on that last part.

Just a quick, rough check.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2020)

8 hours and 20 minutes to go until I find out if I got all the grain out of my work boots on Tuesday.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

I now have two chocolate biskits to accompany said


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I now have two chocolate biskits to accompany said


Only the two.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Only the two.



Only the two.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Only the two.


One of the two?


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jul 2020)

Here's a special treat for insomniacs.....


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> One of the two?
> View attachment 537803



No point trying that one on me - I can't stand bourbon creams.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Here's a special treat for insomniacs.....
> View attachment 537804


I get 347.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> I get 347.


The other 53 are lurking off-screen to the right.
BTW, did you know that there are about 600,000 sheep in the county of Herefordshire? (You get curious about sheep if you have to stare at them for seventy minutes.)


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> The other 53 are lurking off-screen to the right.
> BTW, did you know that there are about 600,000 sheep in the county of Herefordshire? (You get curious about sheep if you have to stare at them for seventy minutes.)


For the next time you're stuck in a field of sheep, awaiting a phonecalls.

http://www.sheep101.info/stupidsheep.html


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Aye but the Digital recording was so 'harsh' they had to run the signal through 'valve amps' a dozen times before it sounded acceptable (they converted it to 'analogue' ran it through a 'valve' amp then re-recorded that back to a digital signal)


Like some of the digital LPs they made before compact discs.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> The other 53 are lurking off-screen to the right.
> BTW, did you know that there are about 600,000 sheep in the county of Herefordshire? (You get curious about sheep if you have to stare at them for seventy minutes.)



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CIkgiTPUx8

For some background on the wool trade back about 1951.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Only the two.


She had already eaten the other four


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2020)

Time to get clipped in and get some smiles done


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2020)

Morning.
My wife and I were talking about the curtains not being level. I think the curtain on the left needs closing more .
What do you think ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Jul 2020)

Shortly, I'll be making another trip to the vets to have the dog checked over after yesterday's scare. He seems to be back to his usual self though after his antibiotic injection from yesterday's visit.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> My wife and I were talking about the curtains not being level. I think the curtain on the left needs closing more .
> What do you think ?


Looks more to me that the curtain on the right needs opening a bit. HTH


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2020)

Right! I have just pulled the curtain on the right open a bit. How does it look now ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2020)

I probably need to go shopping today.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Right! I have just pulled the curtain on the right open a bit. How does it look now ?


It's getting a bit crowded in this bed & your wife still has cold feet


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like some of the digital LPs they made before compact discs.


Yep similar, Digital recording was around for years before they invented the Compact Disc, some people got absolute bargains when studios ripped out their old kit to install Digital recorders capable of recording 24 track, pro level 8 track desks and recorders were worth nothing anymore and 'bands' like Lennie Kravitz in the US and Gomez in the UK made their first albums on them.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2020)

I'm just sitting watching the clouds drift by at the moment . No rush to get up . I've been and made 2 cakes . The bit about the cakes is a lie spread about by unpredictable text. 
Back to the subject of clouds. I find them fascinating at times in the way that they move. You can watch them all moving in the same direction and then one will start to expand or move against the flow and link up with another whilst some just seem to fade away .


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jul 2020)

I've just had a swig of coffee & missed my mouth, I need a clean shirt now


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm just sitting watching the clouds drift by at the moment . No rush to get up . I've been and made 2 cakes . The bit about the cakes is a lie spread about by unpredictable text.
> Back to the subject of clouds. I find them fascinating at times in the way that they move. You can watch them all moving in the same direction and then one will start to expand or move against the flow and link up with another whilst some just seem to fade away .


Proponents of blue-sky thinking will be struggling here today.

I'm just off to check the weather in Manchester.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2020)

Now that's a ringing endorsement from Ed China.

". Now that the flat six engine is out of the Porsche 911 you can easily get to the spark plugs. "


----------



## IaninSheffield (25 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> My wife and I were talking about the curtains not being level. I think the curtain on the left needs closing more .
> What do you think ?


Blinds?


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Now that's a ringing endorsement from Ed China.
> 
> ". Now that the flat six engine is out of the Porsche 911 you can easily get to the spark plugs. "


Any servicing on a 911 is 'engine out', I worked for a time at 'Clark's of Narborough' and an offshoot of the company was 'Roger Clark Cars' (yes that Roger Clark) although the garage was more his brother Stan's dream place as by that time Roger was more into powerboats and had 'Roger Clark Marine' as his project.

Anyhoo I knew most of the mechanics and they didn't scrabble around in/under a 911 they'd just pull the motor and work on it on the bench, it's only an overgrown Beetle after all so it's about 6 bolts, a couple of cables and the fuel lines to disconnect and then lift the car off the motor (they had special trolleys for the engines)


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jul 2020)

What the hell's going on around here . This is the quiet and isolated Lot but no more . I have just seen more cyclists in about 10km than l would see in a year or more of driving the same route. All of them dressed to kill (metaphorically speaking) and riding modern carbon ...take out your wallet and say after me, "help yourself" bikes.
Not only that but there was a traffic jam here in my little village of less than 200 residents. A bloody traffic jam


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> What the hell's going on around here . This is the quiet and isolated Lot but no more . I have just seen more cyclists in about 10km than l would see in a year or more of driving the same route. All of them dressed to kill (metaphorically speaking) and riding modern carbon ...take out your wallet and say after me, "help yourself" bikes.
> Not only that but there was a traffic jam here in my little village of less than 200 residents. A bloody traffic jam



That's why we don't tell people about the Breisgau region: otherwise the same would happen here.


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Any servicing on a 911 is 'engine out', I worked for a time at 'Clark's of Narborough' and an offshoot of the company was 'Roger Clark Cars' (yes that Roger Clark) although the garage was more his brother Stan's dream place as by that time Roger was more into powerboats and had 'Roger Clark Marine' as his project.
> 
> Anyhoo I knew most of the mechanics and they didn't scrabble around in/under a 911 they'd just pull the motor and work on it on the bench, it's only an overgrown Beetle after all so it's about 6 bolts, a couple of cables and the fuel lines to disconnect and then lift the car off the motor (they had special trolleys for the engines)


I kind of wish l hadn't read this because it reminded me that too many years ago l owned a red 911sc targa with the whale tail.
I loved it but it did need more tlc than i could give it (financially) ! They weren't as desirable as the coupé but hey it was still a 911. It pains me to say that l eventually sold it for about £4000 ....oh well easy come easy go 😢


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2020)

I'm sure the membership will be keen to know I'm about to sweep the patio.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2020)

Assisting son clean his car. He was actually up reasonable early, so he's been doing the engine bay and I've shampooed his seats and hoovered it out. Down side of having pale grey, black and red seats - they show the dirt. He's now washing the exterior.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's an estuary species native to Vietnam, I do believe. Used to be sold here as river cobbler before being rebranded.
> 
> I "discovered" it after watching a BBC documentary on food fraud about 10 years ago, where they caught chippies passing it off as cod and making a pretty penny as it's considerably cheaper. So I was kinda curious and had to try it. Have been buying it ever since as it's just really lovely fish. Sort of like a cross between plaice and hake in terms of flavour and texture.


Tried it yesterday - loved it! Very mild flavour and not too 'fishy', so even people who aren't keen on fish may well like it. I fried it in butter and sprinkled it with black pepper. Yum!


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm sure the membership will be keen to know I'm about to sweep the patio.


Careful now , don't overdo the physical stuff !


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm sure the membership will be keen to know I'm about to sweep the patio.



Patio brushed washed, and scrubbed. Turns out the stones are a reddish colour.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Any servicing on a 911 is 'engine out', I worked for a time at 'Clark's of Narborough' and an offshoot of the company was 'Roger Clark Cars' (yes that Roger Clark) although the garage was more his brother Stan's dream place as by that time Roger was more into powerboats and had 'Roger Clark Marine' as his project.
> 
> Anyhoo I knew most of the mechanics and they didn't scrabble around in/under a 911 they'd just pull the motor and work on it on the bench, it's only an overgrown Beetle after all so it's about 6 bolts, a couple of cables and the fuel lines to disconnect and then lift the car off the motor (they had special trolleys for the engines)


I saw Roger's Escort at Castle Combe . It was a Ford day, they had racing drivers against rally drivers race.

So changing the plugs is a simple job which anyone could do at home ?


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Aye but the Digital recording was so 'harsh' they had to run the signal through 'valve amps' a dozen times before it sounded acceptable (they converted it to 'analogue' ran it through a 'valve' amp then re-recorded that back to a digital signal)



Yeah, but it is pop music.


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Garmin device in my car seems to be working ok this morning. The trike uses a wheel sensor for speed and distance.



But their Connect website isn't. There's a lot of IT guys having a very busy weekend & no sign of an estimate of when it will be fixed.


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Knitting needle inserted between grip and bar, followed by few drops of washing up liquid. Works for getting them back on as well, only less liquid required.



Too much liquid & they come off again.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> Too much liquid & they come off again.


For fitting them I always use Hairspray.


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> The other 53 are lurking off-screen to the right.
> BTW, did you know that there are about 600,000 sheep in the county of Herefordshire? (You get curious about sheep if you have to stare at them for seventy minutes.)



Must be where the ones from out the back have gone.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Knitting needle inserted between grip and bar, followed by few drops of washing up liquid. Works for getting them back on as well, only less liquid required.



If you do the same but with hair spray it has exactly the same effect then glues the grips on afterwards. You can get them off again with water.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2020)

I put washing out first thing this morning, its now wetter than it was when I put it out. We drove out to a favourite cafe for lunch earlier and found out they are only doing take aways, we had lunch parked at the side of a country lane out in the sticks.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2020)

Spent the morning picking fruit and getting rather wet. We've had some biblical showers of rain here.

Plenty of cherry plums to be had, but the mulberries are a disappointment after a stellar start to this year's crop. Although there is a new batch of berries beginning to ripen, so we shall see...

Lunch has been had; two slices of wholemeal toast, Pate d'Ardennes, two  and half a large punnet of raspberries.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> She had already eaten the other four





You questioning my willpower?


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> I put washing out first thing this morning,



Thanks for the reminder, puts laptop down and get's the washing out of the washer.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Tried it yesterday - loved it! Very mild flavour and not too 'fishy', so even people who aren't keen on fish may well like it. I fried it in butter and sprinkled it with black pepper. Yum!



Ah, brill! 

It is lovely fish. Glad you liked it. 

Actually, brill is very nice too. Oven roasted with tarragon, capers and butter. It's a member of the turbot family.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> For fitting them I always use Hairspray.



No hairspray here, but I do have a large can of fixative spray for pastel and charcoal drawings. It's more or less the same stuff sans the rather overwhelming perfume. 

And before you lot get any ideas, no, I don't use it on my hair.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Antique"








Not in the best condition, I know, but it was a 50p buy off the Cats Protection bric-a-brac stall. I love stuff like this and have a fair few, but this is one of my favourites.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2020)

I didn't go for a ride today because it is scary hot. 

The plan is to make an nearly start and get back before the temperatures get too silly, but I looked at the weather report just now and the coolest it gets in the night is 20°c, egad...


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Spent the morning picking fruit and getting rather wet. We've had some biblical showers of rain here.
> 
> Plenty of cherry plums to be had, but the mulberries are a disappointment after a stellar start to this year's crop. Although there is a new batch of berries beginning to ripen, so we shall see...
> 
> Lunch has been had; two slices of wholemeal toast, Pate d'Ardennes, two  and half a large punnet of raspberries.


"biblical rain " thats the weather forecast for the next forty days and forty nights then, dig out your wellies !


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Jul 2020)

I saw a man on a bike this afternoon. From a distance l thought he was wearing a shiny tight fitting cycle top but as l passed him ( in my car) l could see that he had no shirt on just his cycle shorts. He was completely soaked with sweat , head down pedalling like mad to get up the hill. It is 30c and no wind to speak of and the sun is a fearsome thing in a silvery blue sky. I predict that the guy will have a very painful and sleepless night tonight.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2020)

My car insurence is up next month, I've just spent an hour on the comparison sites, at least Dick Turpin wore a mask.


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> For fitting them I always use Hairspray.



I don't have much of that.



Andy in Germany said:


> If you do the same but with hair spray it has exactly the same effect then glues the grips on afterwards. You can get them off again with water.



I do worry about guys with hairspray, It's like having to make appointments at the barbers.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> I don't have much of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I do worry about guys with hairspray, It's like having to make appointments at the barbers.


Ah but we both have women in our lives.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> I don't have much of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I do worry about guys with hairspray, It's like having to make appointments at the barbers.



It's handy stuff, for removing bike handlebars, stopping pencil sketches from smudging, and believe it or not an important ingredient in getting things to look rusty like this:


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Ah but we both have women in our lives.



Beautiful wife's hair falls dead straight with no tangles whatever she does: it even rejects a perm.


----------



## Dec66 (25 Jul 2020)

Just had my hair cut for the first time in eight and a half months.

This morning, Jim Morrison was looking back at me in the mirror. Now, it's my dad.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2020)

I gave my hair a no. 5 today. This was to match my newly trimmed beard.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jul 2020)

Dec66 said:


> Just had my hair cut for the first time in eight and a half months.
> 
> This morning, Jim Morrison was looking back at me in the mirror. Now, it's my dad.


It's nigh on 30 years since I cut my hair,


View: https://youtu.be/p1M3-m9VDqc


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2020)

It's still raining here. I may need waders and a snorkel to head off to Tesco later.

I'm trying to think of ways to send my excess rain to @Andy in Germany and @woodbutcher as it sounds like they could use some.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't go for a ride today because it is scary hot.
> 
> The plan is to make an nearly start and get back before the temperatures get too silly, but I looked at the weather report just now and the coolest it gets in the night is 20°c, egad...



I like the idea of a nearly start. 

I think I have lots of those, when I wake up before 7am and nearly get up, but decide to go back to sleep. 

There are also occasions when I nearly start to do some housework, but something much more interesting gets done instead.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2020)

It's nearly time for me to toddle off to Tesco for a few bits and bobs.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't go for a ride today because it is scary hot.
> 
> The plan is to make an nearly start and get back before the temperatures get too silly, but I looked at the weather report just now and the coolest it gets in the night is 20°c, egad...


What's the problem?


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's the problem?



Says the person who complained all through December because of the lack of snow.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Says the person who complained all through December because of the lack of snow.


They kept on promising heavy snowfall though.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> I like the idea of a nearly start.
> 
> I think I have lots of those, when I wake up before 7am and nearly get up, but decide to go back to sleep.
> 
> There are also occasions when I nearly start to do some housework, but something much more interesting gets done instead.



I've had a few of those recently, I've woken up early and looked at the clock then thought, "shall I ride" before turning over and going back to sleep.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2020)

Looks like a spot of rain is on it's way... ☔


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jul 2020)

dave r said:


> My car insurence is up next month, I've just spent an hour on the comparison sites, at least Dick Turpin wore a mask.


Thanks for the reminder - mine will be due some time in August which will mean a bit of time on the various comparison sites and then back to Priviledge to get them to price match.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jul 2020)

Two pieces of good news:

1 - It appears that I was successfull in removing all the grain from my boots as there was no 'princess and the pea' moment at work this morning
2 - There is one less chocolate Easter bunny in this world.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2020)

There were about a dozen cases of assorted meat on YS in Tesco - mostly chickens, meatballs and an array of BBQ stuff, but nothing that took my fancy, so I left the other regulars (Duck Chap, Mr Moustache, Asian Cyclist & Nigerian Guy) to it. 

I did get salmon, tuna, cooked turkey, vegetarian sausages, ready to use pizza dough, tubs of spicy tomato and bean soup, green beans, tenderstem broccoli, mushrooms, tangerines, pears, raspberries, two bunches of bananas, a raspberry & frangipane tart, some croissants and eleven chestnut maran eggs.

So a reasonably successful evening.

Still trying to figure out what Duck Chap is going to do with his haul of meat. He had a big trolley and it was completely full.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jul 2020)

Stunning photo isn’t it? Taken by Hubble this month and at 839 million miles away.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Stunning photo isn’t it? Taken by Hubble this month and at 839 million miles away.
> 
> 
> View attachment 537941


A clearer picture for @cisamcgu's avatar?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Stunning photo isn’t it? Taken by Hubble this month and at 839 million miles away.
> 
> 
> View attachment 537941


This one was taken from my living room a month ago. It's not a planet though.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This one was taken from my living room a month ago. It's not a planet though.
> View attachment 537946


What distance was it taken at though?


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What distance was it taken at though?


94.41 million miles, give or take, I'd hazard.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2020)

I've just made myself a


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2020)

I encountered the farthest leg of my ride today just as the township gravel truck was spreading gravel on the oil and gravel road, soon to be followed by tar oil.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2020)

It was a good time to find out my touring bicycle handles gravel well.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> 94.41 million miles, give or take, I'd hazard.


Not as far as the other one then!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> It was a good time to find out my touring bicycle handles gravel well.


And how easy it is to clean it up/off the bike.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

It's raining here now. They said it'd be dry.
An hour ago we'd a couple of helicopters overhead, for close on half an hour.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2020)

Contrary to the weather report I was woken up by rain this morning and the temperatures are actually sensible. 

Allegedly the sun will be out by nine so I'll let it dry a bit then venture out to explore, methinks.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2020)

Morning.
We had quite a bit of rain yesterday .
Can't remember much about what I did yesterday. Oh! I had to repair one of my leather shoes . The sole was starting to come away so I stuck it back with some Evo sticky stuff .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2020)

I didn't know that Roger Moore was 3 years older than Sean Connery ! 

I thought it was the other way round .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2020)

I've been trying to tell Schrodie that his boss will be looking after him for the next few days. Do you think he would listen ?


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not as far as the other one then!


If he had shouted "Back a bit", do you think it would have moved?


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, brill!
> 
> It is lovely fish. Glad you liked it.
> 
> Actually, brill is very nice too. Oven roasted with tarragon, capers and butter. It's a member of the turbot family.


I've never heard of brill and Regal Fish don't sell it. They do sell turbot as whole fish but you have to buy 1.5Kg minimum due to the size of the whole fish (so I wonder why they don't cut it smaller?). Oh yeah, and its £21 a kilo.

Those Basa skinned & boned fillets at £7.50 a kilo are looking to be quite a bargain!

They have quite a few fish I've never tried... Hake, Monkfish, Ray, Coley, Ling, Whiting, Whitebait, Halibut, Turbot, Lemon Sole, Redfish, Catfish, Red Snapper, Swordfish, Tilapia. Anybody recommend trying any of those? Some are quite pricy, which is why I haven't tried them.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2020)

Well morning all 
We had some very heavy showers in this part of Poshshire last night , but dryish roads for my 35 smiles earlier although in places it was like a river


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I've never heard of brill and Regal Fish don't sell it. They do sell turbot as whole fish but you have to buy 1.5Kg minimum due to the size of the whole fish (so I wonder why they don't cut it smaller?). Oh yeah, and its £21 a kilo.
> 
> Those Basa skinned & boned fillets at £7.50 a kilo are looking to be quite a bargain!
> 
> They have quite a few fish I've never tried... Hake, Monkfish, Ray, Coley, Ling, Whiting, Whitebait, Halibut, Turbot, Lemon Sole, Redfish, Catfish, Red Snapper, Swordfish, Tilapia. Anybody recommend trying any of those? Some are quite pricy, which is why I haven't tried them.


Coley, Ling and Tilapia should be the cheapest and to be fair, have the least amount of flavour . On the other hand they a great for making fish curry . Do you cook with a wok ? if so experiment with them and maybe fresh ginger/garlic and coconut cream etc etc . 
On the other hand , Halibut, turbot, lemon sole are delicious and expensive as for Swordfish steaks so so nice but in my opinion the fish should be left in the sea !


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jul 2020)

Just about to go to the hospital to have my nether regions ultrasounded, can't say I'm looking forward to it, not so much the ultrasound, but going into the hospital


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jul 2020)

Just broke my face mask virginity


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2020)

Mmm, coffee's good!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> If he had shouted "Back a bit", do you think it would have moved?


Would it have been able to hear him, in time, if he had.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jul 2020)

Back from the hospital, let's see if I caught anything in about 5 days time!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Just about to go to the hospital to have my nether regions ultrasounded, can't say I'm looking forward to it, not so much the ultrasound, but going into the hospital


Hope it goes in your favour.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2020)

Just back from a nice walk with MrsPete. I popped into the local shop, as I had the mask, to pick up 30 squid from last nights lottery win, and purchase a brace of Magnum ice creams... 🍦


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2020)

Cool here chez Casa Reynard, with sunny intervals and very breezy. Sometimes it looks like we might get more rain, but nary a drop since last night's deluges.

Anyway, I clipped the grape vine - actually have a reasonable crop this year, and spent the rest of the morning removing decal glue from a bike frame.

I will be having lunch shortly.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hope it goes in your favour.



What you meant to say was "May the odds ever be in your favour"


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jul 2020)

Garage door repaired after son reversed his flatbed truck into it


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I've never heard of brill and Regal Fish don't sell it. They do sell turbot as whole fish but you have to buy 1.5Kg minimum due to the size of the whole fish (so I wonder why they don't cut it smaller?). Oh yeah, and its £21 a kilo.
> 
> Those Basa skinned & boned fillets at £7.50 a kilo are looking to be quite a bargain!
> 
> They have quite a few fish I've never tried... Hake, Monkfish, Ray, Coley, Ling, Whiting, Whitebait, Halibut, Turbot, Lemon Sole, Redfish, Catfish, Red Snapper, Swordfish, Tilapia. Anybody recommend trying any of those? Some are quite pricy, which is why I haven't tried them.



Hake is lovely. It's used a lot on Spanish cooking. It's delicate in texture and flavour and quite fragile to handle, so best to cook it simply. I like to do it either steamed in a foil parcel (I cook a lot of fish that way) or rolled in streaky bacon or cured ham with a couple of sage leaves tucked inside.

I adore monkfish. It's very firm, so a good candidate for fish stews / curries / kebabs, but I like to roast it in the oven, giving it the old "wrap it in bacon" thing again.

Coley, ling and whiting are your all-round basic white fish very much in the mode of haddock and cod, though the flakes are somewhat smaller. Good to use in curries, fish pies etc, or battered and deep fried a la chip shop. It's cheaper because it's seen as less desirable (coley can look slightly greyish when raw) but there's nothing wrong with it at all.

Lemon sole is lovely just pan-fried in butter. It's firmer than plaice but not quite as firm as Dover sole, which is a tad more pricey. Worth it if you like the latter but can't be doing with coughing up the cash.

Ray is skate - so you eat the wings, well, scrape the flesh off the cartilage. Again, I absolutely love this fish, it's just so good. Cook's tip is to oven bake the fish with butter in a non-stick roasting ton rather than attempting to pan fry - just makes life a LOT easier.

Halibut is a big flat fish, good too, but even better cold smoked.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2020)

Arrived back at the apartment fifteen minutes ago after a 4 hour ride. Two minutes ago it started absolutely hooning it down.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hake is lovely. It's used a lot on Spanish cooking. It's delicate in texture and flavour and quite fragile to handle, so best to cook it simply. I like to do it either steamed in a foil parcel (I cook a lot of fish that way) or rolled in streaky bacon or cured ham with a couple of sage leaves tucked inside.
> 
> I adore monkfish. It's very firm, so a good candidate for fish stews / curries / kebabs, but I like to roast it in the oven, giving it the old "wrap it in bacon" thing again.
> 
> ...


I have copied & pasted this into Notepad for future reference! (Also the reply from @woodbutcher).. Thank you both.

So ray is skate... well I have tried that and I wasn't keen - but I didn't realise you're supposed to scrape the flesh off the cartilege! The taste was ok though, so maybe I'll try it again. I was at the time getting my fish from a different supplier and I had ordered Sea Bass, but I got skate instead. Two huge wings. I threw the other one away!

Lemon sole is seasonal but they do frozen boned fillets (skin on) for £20 per kilo. Swordfish is £18 for a 5 portion pack (about 900 grams). Coley, ling and whiting are all around the £11.50-£12.50 per kilo, as is Hake. Halibut is just about the most expensive fish they do at £28/Kg.

I'm going to have a job deciding what to get next time!


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2020)

With skate, if you have leftover cooked fish, scrape it off the cartilage while it's still warm. Don't put put a cooked wing in the fridge and then try and eat it "off the bone" the next day. DAMHIKT


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2020)

Anyways, time to sit down with the footy on the radio and a nice


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I have copied & pasted this into Notepad for future reference! (Also the reply from @woodbutcher).. Thank you both.
> 
> So ray is skate... well I have tried that and I wasn't keen - but I didn't realise you're supposed to scrape the flesh off the cartilege! The taste was ok though, so maybe I'll try it again. I was at the time getting my fish from a different supplier and I had ordered Sea Bass, but I got skate instead. Two huge wings. I threw the other one away!
> 
> ...


Definitely try skate wings again, tell the fish monger that you are going to cook the wings in black butter and ask them to take the fillets off for you (saves time and if you dont have a razor sharp filleting knife it could be tricky).
Actually to be more accurate the wings are poached in a court bouillon , they are served with a black butter sauce poured over the fillets . I like a few capers sprinkled on top and a generous serving of samphire to accompany them . Sounds like a lot of effort but they taste wonderful and look impressive (if you are out to impress someone) .


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2020)

Samphire is a funny one - I find it waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too salty. 

I prefer to bake skate in the oven with butter, tarragon and capers.

Actually, tarragon & capers is a classic combo that works well with almost any fish.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2020)

Half time in the footy. Snackette time methinks...


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2020)

Oh, and today's theme in the photography challenge is "Mechanical"


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> And how easy it is to clean it up/off the bike.


just gravel, no oil.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I've never heard of brill and Regal Fish don't sell it. They do sell turbot as whole fish but you have to buy 1.5Kg minimum due to the size of the whole fish (so I wonder why they don't cut it smaller?). Oh yeah, and its £21 a kilo.
> 
> Those Basa skinned & boned fillets at £7.50 a kilo are looking to be quite a bargain!
> 
> They have quite a few fish I've never tried... Hake, Monkfish, Ray, Coley, Ling, Whiting, Whitebait, Halibut, Turbot, Lemon Sole, Redfish, Catfish, Red Snapper, Swordfish, Tilapia. Anybody recommend trying any of those? Some are quite pricy, which is why I haven't tried them.


I'll vouch for swordfish. Try and get a piece with less red in the meat. Buy about 3/4 to half what you think you'd eat, it is very dense and filling. I pay less than US$7.50 per pound . I often grill it on the BBQ. Tilapia is a cheap fish, farmed in huge ponds. Acceptable in taste. Halibut and Turbot, much like the flounder. Good in pie, if they are cheap. Catfish is an American staple for those who eat fresh water fish. I do not. Excepting the Bream, the Walleye, the Pike, and the Largemouth Bass


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2020)

Uses of a longtail bike #2847291; dryer for bedsheets:






Even the touring bike, which has just travelled about 65k, suffers the ignominy of being a fitted sheet support:


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2020)

I am currently making Swiss Steak for dinner. About 6 hours from now, it will be ready. I'm using a crock pot, after searing the meat and onions on the grill. I have to meet diocesan officials this afternoon, so I'm all set to get home and serve the Swiss Steak.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2020)

My Ma used to poach Turbot in milk, IIRC. Both for just fish, and also for fish pie. May have been cream.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jul 2020)

Beer o’clock, drinking Landlord


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> My Ma used to poach Turbot in milk, IIRC. Both for just fish, and also for fish pie. May have been cream.


My ma did similar with cod, then make a roux with some of the liquor and chuck in some chopped parsley. 
I had to like it, or go hungry


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Samphire is a funny one - I find it waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too salty.
> 
> I prefer to bake skate in the oven with butter, tarragon and capers.
> 
> Actually, tarragon & capers is a classic combo that works well with almost any fish.


If you had been brought up in the fens you wouldn't have thought samphire was funny ! Especially when accompanied by stolen blackheaded gulls eggs (that was a risky business , the gulls would dive bomb us thieving "fen tigers")


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> If you had been brought up in the fens you wouldn't have thought samphire was funny ! Especially when accompanied by stolen blackheaded gulls eggs (that was a risky business , the gulls would dive bomb us thieving "fen tigers")



How would I know, I was born a Cockney and raised a Gooner. 

I just find samphire so horribly salty no matter what I do to it. 

I do like eels though.


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> How would I know, I was born a Cockney and raised a Gooner.
> 
> I just find samphire so horribly salty no matter what I do to it.
> 
> I do like eels though.


Ahh ! mitigating circumstances due to place of birth  It is salty l agree but l like salty food, very pleased about eels though but spare me the thought of the jelly treatment , on the other hand smoked eel is one of my favourites !


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Ahh ! mitigating circumstances due to place of birth  It is salty l agree but l like salty food, very pleased about eels though but spare me the thought of the jelly treatment , on the other hand smoked eel is one of my favourites !



I'm not a big fan of jellied eels. I much prefer them just grilled. They're brilliant on the BBQ. And smoked... Well let's just say that I used to hot smoke eels back in the day when a) I used to fish the local waterways and b) you could take any eels you caught.

I love smoked eel.

Actually, I just love smoked fish full stop.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2020)

I might go to B&M tomorrow to see how many plants they've killed by not bothering to water them..


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> just gravel, no oil.


Easy enough then


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Beer o’clock, drinking Landlord









Beer o'clock glass, Siren.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 538218
> 
> 
> Beer o'clock glass, Siren.


Wow! That beer’s a dodgy looking colour.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Wow! That beer’s a dodgy looking colour.


Well, it's one of those fruited sours, guava being the fruit.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, it's one of those fruited sours, guava being the fruit.


Should really have an umbrella and a sparkler then.


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Wow! That beer’s a dodgy looking colour.


looks disturbingly like the by product of drinking beer


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2020)

Makes a girl want to turn to... tea


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2020)

Anyways, a  while watching the last MOTD of the season.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2020)

Does the new season start next week?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> Does the new season start next week?



Hang on, we haven't had the cup final yet!!! 

That's wot dots the i and crosses the t.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2020)

Or I should have said puts the tittle on the i


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Easy enough then


Rather like riding on small marbles. A bit dodgy, but doable. I'm sure it has all been oiled by now. Until some heavy rains and cooler weather, I'll be riding on the trails, or the streets and roads that are not oil and gravel.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Rather like riding on small marbles. A bit dodgy, but doable. I'm sure it has all been oiled by now. Until some heavy rains and cooler weather, I'll be riding on the trails, or the streets and roads that are not oil and gravel.


And if you've to turn whilst on it, have you a good chance of your wheels going from under you?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> just gravel, no oil.


Over here they do it the other way round, they pour hot Tar on the roads then chuck the chippings on the top, it wouldn't be too bad if they then 'rollered' it but no they leave that up to traffic, can be really dodgy for a couple of weeks on a bike and a lot of cars can end up with chipped/cracked windsheilds.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Over here they do it the other way round, they pour hot Tar on the roads then chuck the chippings on the top, it wouldn't be too bad if they then 'rollered' it but no they leave that up to traffic, can be really dodgy for a couple of weeks on a bike and a lot of cars can end up with chipped/cracked windsheilds.



That brings back memories. I'm not sure I've ever seen that being used here; will have to be more attentive.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2020)

Morning world hope you are all good ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Jul 2020)

Morning. Bright-eyed and bushy-tailed?

No?

Me, neither.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2020)

Well that was 7 minutes of my life waster waiting for my first cuppa , went to pour it out and hot clear water came out 
I had put the tea bag in the mug and the boiling water in the cattle


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Should really have an umbrella and a sparkler then.


And a plastic sword with a glacé cherry skewered on it.. 👍🏼


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I had put the tea bag in the mug and the boiling water in the cattle


What have those poor moo cow ever done wrong to you?

On another note my coffee just hasn't done it, it doesn't even taste right


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Over here they do it the other way round, they pour hot Tar on the roads then chuck the chippings on the top, it wouldn't be too bad if they then 'rollered' it but no they leave that up to traffic, can be really dodgy for a couple of weeks on a bike and a lot of cars can end up with chipped/cracked windsheilds.


Yes and they stick a 20mph limit on it too.


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Yes and they stick a 20mph limit on it too.



Up here on one road they've forgotton to take the 20mph signs down after the resurfacing they did months ago and are confusing people .


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Wow! That beer’s a dodgy looking colour.




Say what you mean.Urine.🤮🤮🤮


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2020)

It's very grey and wet outside. Best stay indoors and have another mug of tea.


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> What have those poor moo cow ever done wrong to you?
> 
> On another note my coffee just hasn't done it, it doesn't even taste right


In life it is as well to remember this 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pzs-Lz5i108


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Jul 2020)

Thought I might manage to sneak in a short run before the 🌧 arrived this morning. I was wrong.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2020)

There's a small, isolated patch of blue sky up above. Not enough to tempt me away from my caffeinated beverage research.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Yes and they stick a 20mph limit on it too.


Which everyone obeys.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2020)

I am not usually a selfish person, but today I have been extremely selfish.

I have taken an extremely long length of Slack, including the very last bit.

So I offer my apologies, if anyone wants any Slack cutting for themselves, they will have to wait for the new consignment to arrive from Sweden, or is it Norway? Or perhaps @Gravity Aided can find a new source in Canada?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2020)

I dunno, might even be able to find some in the States.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> And if you've to turn whilst on it, have you a good chance of your wheels going from under you?


Possibly. Although this bike was pretty stable in this situation.


----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I gave my hair a no. 5 today. This was to match my newly trimmed beard.



#7 & #2 here

In other news, we have my son's dog staying & he was reluctant to go out in the garden first thing because it was raining! The ex farm dog has become a softy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Over here they do it the other way round, they pour hot Tar on the roads then chuck the chippings on the top, it wouldn't be too bad if they then 'rollered' it but no they leave that up to traffic, can be really dodgy for a couple of weeks on a bike and a lot of cars can end up with chipped/cracked windsheilds.


I think that is the usual way, but training may not be what it should be. I usually stay off the rural roads in August, as they are usually oiling and gravelling the roads as the mood strikes them. The oil tar is hard to get off a bicycle with anything short of oil and tar remover. Or gasoline. I usually wax the bikes well in case of any chance encounters, and stay in town and use the trails for a few weeks. Which is probably best, as the weather is quite warm here until the hurricane season starts down south, and the atmospheric ridging breaks down over the Midwest.


----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Stunning photo isn’t it? Taken by Hubble this month and at 839 million miles away.
> 
> 
> View attachment 537941



Still remember the feeling I had the first time I saw it through my telescope!


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2020)

Taken more shrub prunings to the tip .Timed it wrong as it was tipping it down wit rain.No pun intended 😀😀😀 
Called in the garden centre for a coffee and toasted tea cake All these mundane things are getting in the way of cycling 🚴🏻‍♂️🚵‍♀️🚴🏽 Stocked up with potatoes,peaches and bananas at the fruit and veg stall outside the garden centre 

Good to see big majority of people wearing face coverings


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2020)

Just been up a step ladder hammering in some substantial bamboo poles to support the 'big' sunflowers - this wind was giving them a battering, and we don't want them to snap as they are about to flower. Four months of lock down growing.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2020)

FWENDS


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2020)

It's tipping it down with rain here chez Casa Reynard. Very much a day for doing indoorsy type things.

Bike fettling didn't go to plan this morning, and I'm stuck for an idea for today's photography challenge.

Maybe some thinking time over lunch might be a good idea. There's a lox & schmear sandwich and a pot of tea with my name on it waiting for me.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am not usually a selfish person, but today I have been extremely selfish.
> 
> I have taken an extremely long length of Slack, including the very last bit.
> 
> So I offer my apologies, if anyone wants any Slack cutting for themselves, they will have to wait for the new consignment to arrive from Sweden, or is it Norway? Or perhaps @Gravity Aided can find a new source in Canada?



I may have some old slack hiding in my fabric stash. But I will have to shin up on the loft in order to have a look...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> FWENDS
> 
> View attachment 538313


Is that a re-purr-pussed car seat?


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am not usually a selfish person, but today I have been extremely selfish.
> 
> I have taken an extremely long length of Slack, including the very last bit.
> 
> So I offer my apologies, if anyone wants any Slack cutting for themselves, they will have to wait for the new consignment to arrive from Sweden, or is it Norway? Or perhaps @Gravity Aided can find a new source in Canada?


There be plenty of Slack near ColinJ, including a Slack Top and a Slack Bottom.


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2020)

I speed mopped our new laminate floor this morning and was suprised at how much muck came off it, its been down about a week.


----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Just about to go to the hospital to have my nether regions ultrasounded, can't say I'm looking forward to it, not so much the ultrasound, but going into the hospital



I had an Abdominal Aorta Ultrasound, it was agony. Although to be fair, perhaps I shouldn't have had porage for breakfast.


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Just broke my face mask virginity


That revelation conjures up all manner of unpalatable images, must be my twisted imagination


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2020)

I didn't notice the tissue in the pocket of my shorts when I put them in the washing machine


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Jul 2020)

I am hiding in the house with my dogs, no l haven't committed a shameful indiscretion , it is just that the temperature in the shade outside is 37.5 c and there is no breeze. l love the heat but this is beyond whats reasonable .


----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> How would I know, I was born a Cockney and raised a Gooner.
> 
> I just find samphire so horribly salty no matter what I do to it.
> 
> I do like eels though.



I remember the eel shop in Tower Bridge Road, but my Grandfather was from Rowhedge and fish was his trade, so never tasted them. Wouldn't buy prawns in London either.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> I remember the eel shop in Tower Bridge Road, but my Grandfather was from Rowhedge and fish was his trade, so never tasted them. Wouldn't buy prawns in London either.



The only one that's left that I know of is Manze's in Walthamstow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> The only one that's left that I know of is Manze's in Walthamstow.


There's still a Manze's in Deptford High Street. I've never been in it, though. Not to my taste.


----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2020)

Garmin web page is back, but, despite allowing syncing showing updated data, the mobile app says it is not.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2020)

It must know I'm going to attempt a ride after 5 weeks of falling off


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> I didn't notice the tissue in the pocket of my shorts when I put them in the washing machine



Yes, I remember the mess one day when a family member chucked their pants in the wash without removing their incontinence pad first.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's still a Manze's in Deptford High Street. I've never been in it, though. Not to my taste.



Not really mine either... But then eating out isn't really a "thing" for me, now when I can cook the same thing far better at home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not really mine either... But then eating out isn't really a "thing" for me, now when I can cook the same thing far better at home.



I know what you mean; not with food, obviously, as I can't cook, but I feel the same about Ikea furniture...


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2020)

We're having an horrific storm, high winds, horizontal rain


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jul 2020)

Storm finished blue skies now


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2020)

We've just had another heavy shower blow through.

I am in need of a  and a snackette.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Recycling"







Someone I knew at uni was going to chuck these in the bin!!!  So I gave them a home in my archive, where they've lived happily for the last 23 years.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2020)

Anyways, I have a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2020)

Oooooh! I am the first person to post on page 5000!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2020)

I heard a great story today from one of my clients: he's nearly 70 but wants to keep working so he works with us where the days are shorter and we don't complain if he occasionally falls asleep. He's a massive bear of a man and still pretty darn strong, happy to spend all day making pallets, but we try and make sure he's on lighter duties.

Anyway, occasionally a memory is triggered, and today it was a pear tree. Apparently he worked as casual labour on a farm and they turned around after some weeks and refused to pay him. He was probably working "off the grid" so the farmer knew there was no legal recourse. After failing to negotiate for a while our hero saw a cherry tree on the farm. Pointing at it, he said "Can I take some cherries as payment?"
"Sure " said the farmer. "Then leave".
He went to the barn, grabbed a chainsaw, cut the tree down, and drove off with it on his truck.
Apparently he didn't go back to work there again.


----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> The only one that's left that I know of is Manze's in Walthamstow.




Seems there was one still in TBR as recently as 2019:


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Jul 2020)

I just wanted to be on page 5,000.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I just wanted to be on page 5,000.


I wonder what page it would be if the 2 previous Mundane News threads were counted. (I don't know if you were around at the time when too many pages in a thread threatened the stability of the internet so a mod armed with thread scissors would give long threads a snip.)


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2020)

Time to shovel some curry down the hatch. I has a hungry.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time to shovel some curry down the hatch. I has a hungry.



I had a similar realisation but went for salad. The landlord was very nice after we cleared up the mess from my last culinary disaster learning experience, but I don't want to push my luck.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had a similar realisation but went for salad. The landlord was very nice after we cleared up the mess from my last culinary disaster learning experience, but I don't want to push my luck.


Three minute eggs in between slices of bread?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Wow! That beer’s a dodgy looking colour.


Maybe I should see a doctor....


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wonder what page it would be if the 2 previous Mundane News threads were counted. (I don't know if you were around at the time when too many pages in a thread threatened the stability of the internet so a mod armed with thread scissors would give long threads a snip.)


Page 8606


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Page 8606


I very nearly asked you but I see there was no need


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2020)

Anyway, curry, rice, raita and poppadoms duly shovelled down the hatch.

The right sort of food to cheer me up on a cool, rainy evening.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Maybe I should see a doctor....
> View attachment 538372





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Maybe I should see a doctor....
> View attachment 538372



Y
Must be good, I'm seeing double!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Three minute eggs in between slices of bread?



Oh, three _minutes _was it? 

Does that including scraping the ceiling?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Y
> Must be good, I'm seeing double!


Yes, I started to post on the laptop before I remembered the picture was on the phone. I deleted the laptop post but the system remembered it and incorporated it in the phone post. Your double vision should have recovered by now....


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, three _minutes _was it?
> 
> Does that including scraping the ceiling?


Three minutes relates to cooking time only, not clearing up after.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Maybe I should see a doctor....
> View attachment 538372


That’s a really unusual glass as well. It looks like it would be really easy to knock over, but I assume it has a lot of weight in that base?


----------



## gaijintendo (27 Jul 2020)

I was in the shed assessing a leak, and I noticed some tongue wasn't in a groove.

Being a genius I fetched my dutch hoe and applied pressure on the errant groove to get it the correct side of the tongue... which promptly snapped off sending the hoe through the felt.

I have stapled some plastic sheeting inside, and filled the crack with sealant as best I can.

I am going to bostic tape it for now, and eventuially board over the t+g and try some of that edpm sheeting.

Most mundane post yet?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> That’s a really unusual glass as well. It looks like it would be really easy to knock over, but I assume it has a lot of weight in that base?


Yes, it's Dartington glass, whatever that might mean, well weighted at the base, so it's pretty stable. My daughter attached the letters and presented a set of them to me on my birthday last week.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> That’s a really unusual glass as well. It looks like it would be really easy to knock over, but I assume it has a lot of weight in that base?


It's an optic expert he needs to see then, not a doctor.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2020)

Got the penultimate verse of "Love Lingers Softly" nailed down.

Alas, the last verse is now not playing ball. Drat...


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jul 2020)

We came home from a week away and were greeted inside our front door by a faintly nasty niff.

This time, the dead mouse is in the floor cavity between the shower room and my tiny study. All the pipes from the boiler go through that void which means the corpse is simmering rather unpleasantly.

What did I do to deserve this?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> We came home from a week away and were greeted inside our front door by a faintly nasty niff.
> 
> This time, the dead mouse is in the floor cavity between the shower room and my tiny study. All the pipes from the boiler go through that void which means the corpse is simmering rather unpleasantly.
> 
> What did I do to deserve this?


Mouseyfecker: The Revenge.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> We came home from a week away and were greeted inside our front door by a faintly nasty niff.
> 
> This time, the dead mouse is in the floor cavity between the shower room and my tiny study. All the pipes from the boiler go through that void which means the corpse is simmering rather unpleasantly.
> 
> What did I do to deserve this?


Mouseyfecker: The Revenge.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jul 2020)

I can't open the window to let the smell out. The most disgusting cat in the neighbourhood, a £1500 Burmese, likes pissing and crapping in strangers' houses.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2020)

I have just made myself a 

Last one before turning in, methinks.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I can't open the window to let the smell out. The most disgusting cat in the neighbourhood, a £1500 Burmese, likes pissing and crapping in strangers' houses.



Please don't tell me it's an entire male... 

BTW, £1500 seems rather a lot for a Burmese, even one on the active register.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Please don't tell me it's an entire male...
> 
> BTW, £1500 seems rather a lot for a Burmese, even one on the active register.


It used to use the son of a neighbour's bed as a latrine.

I never quite got the point of cats. Nasty creepy animals that will piss in your headphones just for the fun of it.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I can't open the window to let the smell out. The most disgusting cat in the neighbourhood, a £1500 Burmese, likes pissing and crapping in strangers' houses.


Is a cat or mouse responsible for the smell that greeted you?


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I never quite got the point of cats. Nasty creepy animals that will piss in your headphones just for the fun of it.



Well, they *would* sort your mouse problem...


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is a cat or mouse responsible for the smell that greeted you?


Believe me, a dead cat would have smelled like a bunch of roses to me.

It was a dead mouse unfortunately.....and it's still simmering away up there.


----------



## velo.mouse (28 Jul 2020)

Katherine said:


> [*Admin edit: Part 2 of this thread can be found here - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mundane-news.173256/}*
> 
> 
> 
> Sending you and


Drink more 🍷🍸🍻🍹🥃🍺


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Believe me, a dead cat would have smelled like a bunch of roses to me.
> 
> It was a dead mouse unfortunately.....and it's still simmering away up there.


That bad eh?


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> That bad eh?


I'm not at all fond of cats. I hold no grudge against mice but I don't like finding their poo in the crumb tray of my toaster, and I would rather they didn't croak in my floor cavities.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I'm not at all fond of cats. I hold no grudge against mice but I don't like finding their poo in the crumb tray of my toaster, and I would rather they didn't croak in my floor cavities.


It's not the crumbs from the tray of your toaster that did it in?


----------



## slowmotion (28 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's not the crumbs from the tray of your toaster that did it in?


The crumbs from our toaster are from bread that is 100% endorsed by the food pages of glossy magazines that cost at least £8.99 for endless pages of even glossier adverts.
Actually, I think the latest mouse just died of old age.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2020)

Eh... I'm off to bed.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eh... I'm off to bed.


Sleep on the above you mean.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> The crumbs from our toaster are from bread that is 100% endorsed by the food pages of glossy magazines that cost at least £8.99 for endless pages of even glossier adverts.
> Actually, I think the latest mouse just died of old age.


Could be the mouse that came in from the cold.

The heating runs nearby, and it has got slightly colder these last few days.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2020)

I need some early morning smiles


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I would rather they didn't croak in my floor cavities.



A mouse that impersonates a frog could be valuable.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jul 2020)

I just cleaned my glasses.

I mopped the kitchen floor yesterday as well.


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jul 2020)

Bin news. 

Black bin is out ready and waiting.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2020)

A great first cuppa so much better than yesterdays


----------



## mistyoptic (28 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I never quite got the point of cats. Nasty creepy animals that will piss in your headphones just for the fun of it.


Indeed! There's even a book about it


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2020)

The starlings are back on the bird feeder, misbehaving, as usual..


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2020)

Is it just my garden, or are the Summer flowers already needing to be on their way to the compost bin?


----------



## pawl (28 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Is it just my garden, or are the Summer flowers already needing to be on their way to the compost bin?




Are you dead heading your plants.once a flower head has died Dahlias will keep flowering till the first frosts Penstmums is another example Delphiniums flower quite early in the summer.once they completed the flowering cycle then
can be cut back to ground level if we’ll watered and fed will often respond with a second flush of flowers towards the end of summer 

You have to remember that once a plant produces seed head it’s job is done by dead heading you are making the plant to start the process again.Not all but most plants will respond to this treatment 

Sorry I don’t mean to teach you to suck eggs


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2020)

What type of labels do the gardeners on this thread like to use?

I take lots of cuttings, and often divide plants. The larger ones that I have divided are recognisable, so do not need a label. But some of the smaller ones do. I have tried using large loppiplop  poppli lollipop sticks, but the lettering soon goes runny and they take a very long time to decompost afterwards. Ideally it would be compostable, or reuseable lots of times. What does the panel suggest?


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I may have some old slack hiding in my fabric stash. But I will have to shin up on the loft in order to have a look...



The one I chose, ha! the only one left, was a sort of dark pink with gold, blue and green spots. Some people might find that colour combination is too bright. 

So far today, the slack is working well. I know that it can take a few days or even weeks for the Slack to mould to the owner, and then to take on the appropriate structural integrity. I gather that the parameters of use of Slack is unique to the wearer, but it can be changed according to their Whim. My Whim has not been used much over the past year. 

A problem has arisen whereby other peeps consider they can dictate to my Whim, regardless of mine own opinions.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Are you dead heading your plants.once a flower head has died Dahlias will keep flowering till the first frosts Penstmums is another example Delphiniums flower quite early in the summer.once they completed the flowering cycle then
> can be cut back to ground level if we’ll watered and fed will often respond with a second flush of flowers towards the end of summer
> 
> You have to remember that once a plant produces seed head it’s job is done by dead heading you are making the plant to start the process again.Not all but most plants will respond to this treatment
> ...


Yep.. Dead heading regularly. I'm not an expert, but know roughly what I'm doing..


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> What type of labels do the gardeners on this thread like to use?
> 
> I take lots of cuttings, and often divide plants. The larger ones that I have divided are recognisable, so do not need a label. But some of the smaller ones do. I have tried using large loppiplop  poppli lollipop sticks, but the lettering soon goes runny and they take a very long time to decompost afterwards. Ideally it would be compostable, or reuseable lots of times. What does the panel suggest?


Collect some empty jam jars, then write your label on paper, fix it to a lolly stick and cover with a jam jar to keep the rain off.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2020)

Cool, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

So I've had a kitchen morning. I've chopped up some lemons and tangerines that needed using for a small batch of marmalade, and I've made hummus and tabbouleh.

I fancy boiled eggs and toast soldiers for lunch. Still have two lovely eggs my friend Linda gave me from her chooks the other day. They'd just been laid and were still warm.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Frames"


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> The one I chose, ha! the only one left, was a sort of dark pink with gold, blue and green spots. Some people might find that colour combination is too bright.
> 
> So far today, the slack is working well. I know that it can take a few days or even weeks for the Slack to mould to the owner, and then to take on the appropriate structural integrity. I gather that the parameters of use of Slack is unique to the wearer, but it can be changed according to their Whim. My Whim has not been used much over the past year.
> 
> A problem has arisen whereby other peeps consider they can dictate to my Whim, regardless of mine own opinions.



Hmm... Mine is dark blue with white flashes and pink sparkles, and a chequered border in sky blue and pale yellow... I think slack tends to be a bit bright in its general nature. The colour of mine has been consistent for some time now.

Whims are generally best accompanied by a sabre. I have a spare one I can lend you. 

P.S.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2020)

My green garden waste wheelie bin has not yet been emptied.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> My green garden waste wheelie bin has not yet been emptied.



Neither has ours but then it's not due for another 9 days


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, three _minutes _was it?
> 
> Does that including scraping the ceiling?



I recall clearing out my grandmother's home when she came to live with us. There were some eggs of indeterminate age that we decided to hard boil to throw away. The eggs had other ideas, they'd made great hand grenades. Took a while to get rid of the smell.

In other news, I'm having the last of the mince & onion puddings for lunch.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jul 2020)

I feel really F'd off today for some unknown reason, possible because I was going to try to go for the first ride since the off & the wind is howling around here & I just don't fancy it.


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Mouseyfecker: The Revenge.





classic33 said:


> Mouseyfecker: The Revenge.



Oh dear, I'm seeing double now.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> Oh dear, I'm seeing double now.


Parts I & II

What else?


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just cleaned my glasses.
> 
> I mopped the kitchen floor yesterday as well.



The ones you look through or drink out of?


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Parts I & II
> 
> What else?


Thought it might be a remake.


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> The one I chose, ha! the only one left, was a sort of dark pink with gold, blue and green spots. Some people might find that colour combination is too bright.
> 
> So far today, the slack is working well. I know that it can take a few days or even weeks for the Slack to mould to the owner, and then to take on the appropriate structural integrity. I gather that the parameters of use of Slack is unique to the wearer, but it can be changed according to their Whim. My Whim has not been used much over the past year.
> 
> A problem has arisen whereby other peeps consider they can dictate to my Whim, regardless of mine own opinions.



You're allowed a whim?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Thought it might be a remake.


They could come later. Be set in America and MouseyFecker will be armed with a chainsaw. That or we wait whilst we get MouseyFecker of past, present and future, and do A Christmas Carol remake.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2020)

I've been out on my bike this morning, 56 miles, a hard but enjoyable morning.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> My green garden waste wheelie bin has not yet been emptied.


We no longer have such a thing as apparently there is not enough available to make it an economic proposition as not enough compost can be produced for sale. It was tried and seemed popular but in any case I have umpteen compost bins in the garden which take anything compostable.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> We no longer have such a thing as apparently there is not enough available to make it an economic proposition as not enough compost can be produced for sale. It was tried and seemed popular but in any case I have umpteen compost bins in the garden which take anything compostable.



Most stuff I have just goes on the heap or just gets left in situ, but prickly things and conifery things do not good compost make.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Most stuff I have just goes on the heap or just gets left in situ, but prickly things and conifery things do not good compost make.


I shred hard stuff and it goes into long term bins mixed with some softer stuff. Seems to work.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cool, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> So I've had a kitchen morning. I've chopped up some lemons and tangerines that needed using for a small batch of marmalade, and I've made hummus and tabbouleh.
> 
> I fancy boiled eggs and toast soldiers for lunch. Still have two lovely eggs my friend Linda gave me from her chooks the other day. They'd just been laid and were still warm.


Hope you weren't using the lemons you posted in a photo the other day! 😲
Marmalade made with them might be a bit ... tangy?


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I shred hard stuff and it goes into long term bins mixed with some softer stuff. Seems to work.



If I did that i.e. shredding, I'd be doing nothing else.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Hope you weren't using the lemons you posted in a photo the other day! 😲
> Marmalade made with them might be a bit ... tangy?



Of a sort. The peel went in the kitchen waste, but the flesh was fine, so that has gone in the marmalade.

It'll be for immediate use though, wouldn't trust it otherwise. Mind, I have plans for a marmalade bread & butter pudding.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2020)

Picked up the Tyrrell painting again this afternoon after a bit of a break.

But now it's time to stop for a  and a biskit.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Oh l forgot , one of the horses has somehow managed to slice a 4" cut into its muzzle ... while in my care 😢
> View attachment 537714


Thats right up there on the Mun-dane-ometer


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Thats right up there on the Mun-dane-ometer


Yeah and when l said to the horse thats a dumb ass thing to do she said "who you calling an ass ? you donkey"


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2020)

Anyways, time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2020)

I had to pull the curtains earlier when I was working as the strong made it impossible to see the computer monitor.

Now that work is done for today and I can go out to play it is very grey and raining!


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jul 2020)

Spicy crispy beef on its way....i may well set a new world record for hoovering it up as i'm


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jul 2020)

Made pizza. 
Kitchen still standing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2020)

I wasn't hungry, just peckish, so I grilled some cheese on toast with tomato purée and spring onions. And I enjoyed it. Unfortunately, the nectarines I was planning to finish off with are still rock hard. They now have pride of place by the window ledge.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2020)

Time for the cricket highlights.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2020)

Scottish salmon in a parcel (with just a bit of butter, salt & pepper), the tabbouleh I made this morning and some steamed green beans and tenderstem broccoli. And raspberries for afters.

Not bad at all for a yellow sticker special!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Made pizza.
> Kitchen still standing.


Did you make it in the kitchen though!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just cleaned my glasses.
> 
> I mopped the kitchen floor yesterday as well.


What fell off/from the ceiling being cleaned up?


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> My green garden waste wheelie bin has not yet been emptied.


In the great tradition of Cyclechat threads - I don't have a TV green wheelie bin


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> In the great tradition of Cyclechat threads - I don't have a TV green wheelie bin



LOL!

FYI it was finally emptied around 6pm.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> In the great tradition of Cyclechat threads - I don't have a TV green wheelie bin


We have them here, but it's either a black bin with a large green sticker, or a large green nylon sack.

The green bin, isn't a bin but a black box. Which is owned by another company, but the council thought they'd save money by not returning them.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jul 2020)

Green wheelie bins (which used to be brown & smaller when free) are available round here, but I refuse to pay the additional £45 per year to the council. One or two trips per year to the local recycling centre and hiding the rest in the general rubbish bin will do for me.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jul 2020)

It looks like my BT TV recorder will be busy this weekend - F1 & supports at Silverstone Friday to Sunday and the BTCC starts off at Donington Park on Sunday. I will be at Brands Hatch for the BARC/CTCRC meeting.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Green wheelie bins (which used to be brown & smaller when free) are available round here, but I refuse to pay the additional £45 per year to the council. One or two trips per year to the local recycling centre and hiding the rest in the general rubbish bin will do for me.


£45, you're getting it cheap.
£79 round these parts.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> £45, you're getting it cheap.
> £79 round these parts.



The first bin here is free. But you have to pay £30 p/a for an additional one.

And strictly speaking, the wheelie bin isn't green. It's actually black with a green lid. Although ECDC call it a green bin.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> It looks like my BT TV recorder will be busy this weekend - F1 & supports at Silverstone Friday to Sunday and the BTCC starts off at Donington Park on Sunday. I will be at Brands Hatch for the BARC/CTCRC meeting.



F1 and BTCC for me, plus there's the snooker and the FA Cup final.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

I have a  and a bun.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a bun.


Cream?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

It's raining.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a bun.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnvYymrCn4g

Remember the six rules of tea making. #Epic Eyebrows, BTW


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2020)

It's that time of day


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jul 2020)

Here is my report....l have nothing to report


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jul 2020)

I woke up with an headache


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I woke up with an headache


Iv'e done that occasionally, fortunately l didn't marry her


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnvYymrCn4g
> 
> Remember the six rules of tea making. #Epic Eyebrows, BTW



I think you may have spoiled my morning tea - it just doesn't taste right now.


----------



## pawl (29 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> In the great tradition of Cyclechat threads - I don't have a TV green wheelie bin





My green bin is brown oh I forgot I have two TV


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> My green bin is brown oh I forgot I have two TV


What colour are they?


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2020)

Weather looking like it's picking up. Booked Friday off on the promise of good weather. It will be snowing now I've done that.


----------



## Dec66 (29 Jul 2020)

We're currently having a smart meter installed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> Weather looking like it's picking up. Booked Friday off on the promise of good weather. It will be snowing now I've done that.


🤞


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2020)

Dec66 said:


> We're currently having a smart meter installed.


Mine goes in next Monday.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jul 2020)

Dec66 said:


> We're currently having a smart meter installed.


I had them (electric/gas) installed in my Father's in February, still doesn't work, they say I have to post the unit back to them at my cost so they can reset it, I told them what they can do with that idea.


----------



## pawl (29 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What colour are they?





Black with silver edging When I switch the Tv on it displays all sorts of colours 😊😊😊


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Black with silver edging When I switch the Tv on it displays all sorts of colours 😊😊😊


I have one of those things, only I do not switch it on. Been on computers so long, I haven't even given it much thought.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

Warm, but overcast and blustery here chez Casa Reynard today.

I have been puttering around in the kitchen this morning sorting stuff and de-quarantining shopping. I've also done some work on the Tyrrell painting and made some face masks.

Spicy tomato and bean soup for lunch in a bit. Then I may have the time to go for a bike ride.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

Today's theme in the photography challenge is "Soft"







Dad's old hankies have certainly come in handy. There's a few funky ones in there too.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Cream?



Nope, a toasted HCB with butter and tangerine marmalade.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Here is my report....l have nothing to report



So absolutely nothing happened today in sector 83 by 9 by 12? 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZt5_27mGcE


----------



## alicat (29 Jul 2020)

I've just been accused of being a cheat on an online board games site.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2020)

Half moons!

I'm back!

Been down to Devony Devon for a few days. Went along the river Dart a bit and then went up to see a bit of the Moors , a few sheep and some ponies. Oh! And we saw a bit of sea .


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2020)

Quick 1 hour 20 mins ride this lunch break. Ended up adjusting a girls rear brake after her mum asked me if I had any tools. Daughter looked fed up as the rear brake was dragging a little. Looking at it, it wouldn't really have slowed her down, but you know what kids are like, moan, moan, and mum looked as though she had had enough. Out with the multi tool and a minute later all fixed. Need to pop some hand gel in my camelbak. didn't take my gloves off and they were in the wash as soon as I got home.

Good deed of the day done.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

Can't do anymore on the painting until what I've just done dries.

So time for a trip to the little girls' room, then get changed (not sure cycling in a fleecy onesie is truly au fait) and then off for a ride. Will purchase a 6mm allen key en route.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2020)

Got back from work and discovered I'd left my apartment unlocked all day.

Okay so it's entirely hidden from the road, but I still like living somewhere where I can get away with that.

Or I've just got nothing worth stealing.

Either way I'll be locking it in the morning, just in case.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jul 2020)

Sounds like here 30 years ago


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2020)

My car's sat nav discovered some really narrow lanes to go down !  I was wincing at the thought of having to squeeze up against the sides in order to let oncoming vehicles past . My nice shiny paintwork ! 

Which reminds me . I saw a car with fancy paintwork . It seemed to be painted with chrome effect paint with a rainbow effect lacquer on top. I couldn't get a good look at it as it was driving towards us .


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2020)

I was trying to get something out from the back of the top shelf of my cupboard and was over-stretching a bit, knocked over a tin of beans which landed on the worktop but knocked a spoon which fell from the worktop onto my toes. I bent over to pick the spoon up and then stood up and banged my head on the cupboard door which was still open. 

I think that in my previous life I had a bowler hat, was known as Stanley and had a fat friend.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2020)

I just had a shower.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2020)

Now I'm going to have some cereal.

Basically I'm going through the same day twice and this time it's backwards.


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just had a shower.


Is it that time of the year already?


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> Is it that time of the year already?


I didn't get him a card


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> Is it that time of the year already?



I skipped it last Christmas so I thought I'd catch up.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

Ride done. Stopped off at a local hardware place en route and bought a decent set of allen keys.

Now having a  and a banana.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2020)

By the way, I'm making an experimental cooking experiment in the oven so you may want to close the doors and windows.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> By the way, I'm making an experimental cooking experiment in the oven so you may want to close the doors and windows.



Steady on, old bean!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Steady on, *old bean*!!!



Yeah, that's what I'm using as it happens.

It occurs to me that the shower may have been premature.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

Leftover curry here tonight. Will do it with a jacket potato and a dollop of plain yoghurt on top. Quick and easy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2020)

I am making chicken nuggets for lunch in the air fryer. I have been to the doctor, the dogs have been to their doctor, and I have cut the grass in the the front yard, despite the hundred little flags marking utility placements. I have no idea why they are there, they just appeared, like mushrooms. Gives the yard a festive look.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Jul 2020)

A very middle class chicken tagine and bulgar wheat and pomegranette thingy on the side at chez Mondo... i will be looking on Ebay for a labrador very shortly


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2020)

Experiment 50% successful: I still have a kitchen.

Will report on the other 50% tomorrow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Experiment 50% successful: I still have a kitchen.
> 
> Will report on the other 50% tomorrow.


You forgot to turn the oven on, didn't you?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You forgot to turn the oven on, didn't you?



Why did you have to go and spoil it?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Experiment 50% successful: I still have a kitchen.
> 
> Will report on the other 50% tomorrow.


And if it didn't work, who'll post to let us know?


----------



## postman (29 Jul 2020)

Just back from a visit to our fave Indian restaurant.It was Feb when we were last there.Great to be there with our son and daughter.Son has got a flat,Mrs P went over to Manchester with him today.It's a private let and Mrs P says it is beautiful.It has been the home of the person letting for 14 years.It is immaculate.Mrs P has told the lady that our son WILL keep it tidy,and Mrs P also says the lady is really nice.He has fallen on his feet.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You forgot to turn the oven on, didn't you?


Better than turning it on and not lighting it though.

And a wee bit safer.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Jul 2020)

I cooked Chicken Fajita's for dinner although the way Maz folded hers up it could have been a Burrito.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2020)

Landlady's dog is going berserk because next doors chicken looked at her funny.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Landlady's dog is going berserk because next doors chicken looked at her funny.


Maybe the chicken was actually looking at you, whilst thinking about those eggs.

The dog simply thought it was the one being watched.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> And if it didn't work, who'll post to let us know?



Surely the digestive explosions will be loud enough to be self-explanatory...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jul 2020)

Tomorrow, I get to have a few hours to myself so will avail myself of a ride by bicycle. My excitement knows no bounds although I am trying to keep it internal as my wife and kids already think I'm a little strange thinking every ride is a cause for celebration


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Tomorrow, I get to have a few hours to myself so will avail myself of a ride by bicycle. My excitement knows no bounds although I am trying to keep it internal as my wife and kids already think I'm a little strange thinking every ride is a cause for celebration



I had the same feelings at college when thinking of the ride home. The irony was that most people thought I cycled because I was too poor to afford a car.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had the same feelings at college when thinking of the ride home. The irony was that most people thought I cycled because I was too poor to afford a car.


The joke was on them


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

Same is true of some of my cat show / cat rescue friends. They think the car is the automatic default for short local journeys, but most times, the bike is actually far less of a faff. And you get a ride at the same time as Doing Things Useful.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jul 2020)

The family and I were in the car today as part of the traffic at some road works. A cyclist came by and whizzed past the line of us all stuck in cars. It was rather more than a good five minutes until we passed her. 

All I could do was look wistfully as she cycled by - a beautiful day, a gentle breeze, the sun shining and the sound of the bike rolling along. And us, stuck in the car trying desperately not to breathe in the toxic fumes the line off traffic and our car were producing. I know which I'd rather be doing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2020)

The flat is making lots of cracking noises. If it's not different air foreshadowing lovely warm weather tomorrow then I might wake up 5 floors down.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

I've just put the kettle on to make a


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2020)

My internet appears to be running with about as much speed as an arthritic snail moving through treacle.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> My internet appears to be running with about as much speed as an arthritic snail moving through treacle.


My PC was running very slowly earlier. I wondered whether there was a Microsoft update going on in the background.


----------



## Old jon (29 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> I think that in my previous life I had a bowler hat, was known as Stanley and had a fat friend.



Always wondered who these two were . . .


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> My internet appears to be running with about as much speed as an arthritic snail moving through treacle.



That's about the usual speed of broadband out here...


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> My internet appears to be running with about as much speed as an arthritic snail moving through treacle.


That fast!
You lucky bugger.


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Jul 2020)

Tomorrow will be a day for total inactivity, temperature is forecast to be 38 to 40 centigrade and little or no wind.
l really hope l don't see yet another Belgian on a road bike heading for sunstroke !


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Tomorrow will be a day for total inactivity, temperature is forecast to be 38 to 40 centigrade and little or no wind.
> l really hope l don't see yet another Belgian on a road bike heading for sunstroke !



Well, for holing up indoors with a good book or an art project or something of that ilk...


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Tomorrow will be a day for total inactivity, temperature is forecast to be 38 to 40 centigrade and little or no wind.
> l really hope l don't see yet another Belgian on a road bike heading for sunstroke !


Have some beans on toast tonight, and again on the morrow. Should help with the wind. Should you come across another "Belgian on a road bike heading for sunstroke", how fast can you pedal?


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jul 2020)

Last night, while smelling the decomposing corpse in the floor under my study, I read that dead mice smell for about ten days.
This morning I opened the door and the stink had definitely diminished overnight. I'm no forensic pathologist but I suppose that puts the time of death as sometime early last week when we were away. I think we got lucky!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Last night, while smelling the decomposing corpse in the floor under my study, I read that dead mice smell for about ten days.
> This morning I opened the door and the stink had definitely diminished overnight. * I'm no forensic pathologist* but I suppose that puts the time of death as sometime early last week when we were away. I think we got lucky!


New line of work for you to have a ponder over?


----------



## slowmotion (29 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> New line of work for you to have a ponder over?


No! If you Google "downdraught autopsy table", you'll find out why. What a bleak working environment.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2020)

I've just had a cheese and marmalade toastie.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> No! If you Google "downdraught autopsy table", you'll find out why. What a bleak working environment.


Beats the cold marble slab though. With the drain off one corner.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Experiment 50% successful: I still have a kitchen.
> 
> Will report on the other 50% tomorrow.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> You forgot to turn the oven on, didn't you?


My money's on having switched the oven on, but forgotten to put the culinary experiment inside.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2020)

I've just had a flashback to when my mum and dad came to see me in Accrington Victoria Hospital in 1968,when i had my tonsils out. I imagined the Victory V, TCP type disinfectant smell/taste,the painted stone walls and the domineering "man up wimp"! type ward sister,complete with huge needle to inject my backside!

Edit..Just remembered that the boy next to me said that if you cry and complain of pain in your throat they'll bring you a big bowl of ice cream to soothe it,so i cried. They brought a syringe full of painkillers,not ice cream instead. He laughed afterwards,knowing he'd set me up. I've hated that kid for 52 years!


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jul 2020)

Judging by the queues outside the seafront chippies for the past few weeks, I wonder if we are in for a potato shortage later in the year.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Judging by the queues outside the seafront chippies for the past few weeks, I wonder if we are in for a potato shortage later in the year.


Going on previous years, where it's been bad weather, I'd say yes.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Judging by the queues outside the seafront chippies for the past few weeks, I wonder if we are in for a potato shortage later in the year.


Maybe they're just having fish and mushy peas,or pie and peas.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2020)

I would be more worried about the cod. You can take a few organic potato eyes, stick some dirt in a garbage can, and throw the eyes in with about 4" of dirt. Keep adding dirt as the plants grow, and a bit of fertilizer. When the tops flower, and fall over, you can harvest. Cod is much more complex.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I would be more worried about the cod. You can take a few organic potato eyes, stick some dirt in a garbage can, and throw the eyes in with about 4" of dirt. Keep adding dirt as the plants grow, and a bit of fertilizer. When the tops flower, and fall over, you can harvest. Cod is much more complex.


Garbage cans are in short supply since we got wheelie bins over here.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jul 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Maybe they're just having fish and mushy peas,or pie and peas.


Mushy peas and pies? Not this far south & east - unless they're from that there oop north and having a staycation


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Mushy peas and pies? Not this far south & east - unless they're from that there oop north and having a staycation


Landaners are fond of a Pie.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jul 2020)

Yeah, but they'd be in Saarfend, not Sufolk


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Mushy peas and pies? Not this far south & east - unless they're from that there oop north and having a staycation


Worse, he's from Lancashire!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Mushy peas and pies? Not this far south & east - unless they're from that there oop north and having a staycation


No steak puddings then?


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Judging by the queues outside the seafront chippies for the past few weeks, I wonder if we are in for a potato shortage later in the year.



In that case, we should send to Belgium. Their equivalent of the potato marketing board was encouraging people to chomp through two portions of chips a week, as due to the lack of tourists, they had close to a million tonnes of tatties sitting in warehouses. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-52439934


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Landaners are fond of a Pie.



Yebbut them's drowned in liquor (parsley sauce) not mushy peas.

Besides, I've never figured out the purpose of mushy peas.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> In that case, we should send to Belgium. Their equivalent of the potato marketing board was encouraging people to chomp through two portions of chips a week, as due to the lack of tourists, they had close to a million tonnes of tatties sitting in warehouses.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-52439934


They'll be "old spuds" now though. New ones will be on the shelves soon.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> They'll be "old spuds" now though. New ones will be on the shelves soon.



Ah, but they're the best for chips.

New crop tatties are too watery. Generates too much steam during cooking, leading to soggy chips. And we can't be having that.


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Landaners are fond of a Pie.


and 'wiv' mash.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Garbage cans are in short supply since we got wheelie bins over here.


Or a 5 or 10 gallon bucket. I have three 5 gallon buckets of potatoes growing now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I would be more worried about the cod. You can take a few organic potato eyes, stick some dirt in a garbage can, and throw the eyes in with about 4" of dirt. Keep adding dirt as the plants grow, and a bit of fertilizer. When the tops flower, and fall over, you can harvest. Cod is much more complex.



So potatoes are replaceable but a fish shortage is simply an act of cod.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2020)

Bin is out ready.
Time for some smiles me thinks


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have some beans on toast tonight, and again on the morrow. Should help with the wind. Should you come across another "Belgian on a road bike heading for sunstroke", how fast can you pedal?


l'll be in my car, you wouldn't get me on a bike in those temperatures


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jul 2020)

Thats it, back in the house after walk with the dogs.It's already 24c Time for coffee and contemplation


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jul 2020)

l've had an idea, it may not be a good idea but l am going to make Kimchi today .🥒


----------



## pawl (30 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yebbut them's drowned in liquor (parsley sauce) not mushy peas.
> 
> Besides, I've never figured out the purpose of mushy peas.





Good for constipation.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2020)

Morning.
It is lovely and sunny here this morning. Gradually getting back into normality after having a few days away. I would have been reading a paper back book at this moment If I was still away . "Night Fighter". I've read it a couple of times before. Once at school and then again in the 70's.
Looking at the weather I'm thinking that I might take my bike out . The trouble is is that the lawn also needs cutting .


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jul 2020)

pawl said:


> Good for constipation.


If they are good for constipation then why eat them, surely it's a good idea to avoid constipation?


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is lovely and sunny here this morning. Gradually getting back into normality after having a few days away. I would have been reading a paper back book at this moment If I was still away . "Night Fighter". I've read it a couple of times before. Once at school and then again in the 70's.
> Looking at the weather I'm thinking that I might take my bike out . The trouble is is that the lawn also needs cutting .


Might I suggest ...

View: https://youtu.be/P_D1MxJk2Uk


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jul 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> No steak puddings then?


You'll be wanting gravy with your chips next - heathen.

Anyhow, good morning all. Clear blue skies, light winds and a decent mug of black coffee providing a great start to the day.


----------



## postman (30 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Judging by the queues outside the seafront chippies for the past few weeks, I wonder if we are in for a potato shortage later in the year.




It's amazing how seagulls know when food is about.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> If they are good for constipation then why eat them, surely it's a good idea to avoid constipation?


It does get a bit confusing when some things are advertised as for things and some are for getting rid of things .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2020)

It is getting warm out there. I think I might have finished mowing the lawn . . Well our electric mower took me for a walk anyway .


----------



## mybike (30 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> In the great tradition of Cyclechat threads - I don't have a TV green wheelie bin



Nor do I, black, brown & silver.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2020)

mybike said:


> Nor do I, black, brown & silver.


Dark brown, recycling has a yellow lid.


----------



## woodbutcher (30 Jul 2020)

The weather forecast underestimated the temperature .....it is currently 43.5c and rising , the dogs and l are just lazing around . The poor postman just delivered a parcel and the packaging is hot , goodness knows what the temperature is in his uninsulated van


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2020)

Morning, just about. Today's meteorology is shaping up really nicely.


----------



## pawl (30 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> If they are good for constipation then why eat them, surely it's a good idea to avoid constipation?




Ha Ha you know what I mean😊😊😊Also good if you want a perpetual following wid when out on your bike.😖😖😖


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2020)

We've got 2 lifts. The one on the left permanently displays ^3 and the one on the right scrolls infinitely through the letter EEEEEEEEEE. I just had to reassure a neighbour that he was on the ground floor. I have a preference for the ^3 lift because the voice is less shouty.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2020)

Hot, sunny and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning I have cleared up a furball that one of my little darlings hacked up on the rug next to my bed (yes, I *did* step in it), cut up a load of potatoes for chips, chopped up tomatoes and chicory for salad and made a batch of tangerine & lemon marmalade.

It's almost lunchtime. There's a sandwich with lox and a schmear waiting for me.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2020)

Well I was enjoying an apple until I tasted a bitter bit , looked and saw a horrible rotten bit ! 

I wonder where the maggot went ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2020)

I've just booked a beer outing to Bristol next week. It's the first time I've done one since before pandemic pandemonium.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2020)

Allen Key 1 - 0 Quill Stem


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2020)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then time to feed me.


----------



## Poacher (30 Jul 2020)

News from Oxfordshire; 'Curious' cow gets head stuck in tree.

'Curious' may be an unintentional _bon mot_. I'm not the world's leading expert on bovine anatomy, but that undercarriage doesn't look to me like that of a cow. I call fake news, nay, I'll go further and call bullock's.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jul 2020)

So another trip to the vets this afternoon. Last week it was the elderly westie, today it's the not-quite-as-elderly yorkie. The yorkie has the same illness as the westie. Injection of antibiotics and he's back to his usual self.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2020)

Much excitement; the replacement for the replacement* Brooks saddle has arrived and has been attached to the touring bike with due ceremony and playing of the anthem.

*_Yup, you did read that right..._


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Much excitement; the replacement for the replacement* Brooks saddle has arrived and has been attached to the touring bike with due ceremony and playing of the anthem.
> 
> *_Yup, you did read that right..._


When the replacement for this replacement arrives, let us know.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

Poacher said:


> News from Oxfordshire; 'Curious' cow gets head stuck in tree.
> 
> 'Curious' may be an unintentional _bon mot_. I'm not the world's leading expert on bovine anatomy, but that undercarriage doesn't look to me like that of a cow. I call fake news, nay, I'll go further and call bullock's.


T'ain't a bullock, t'is a cow. 

With it's own YouTube channel.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> When the replacement for this replacement arrives, let us know.



I'm hoping that's the end of the Saga, but I'll know in a couple of hundred K's...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> T'ain't a bullock, t'is a cow.



It's a moot point, really...


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm hoping that's the end of the Saga, but I'll know in a couple of hundred K's...


Would it not be easier to tan yer backside.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Would it not be easier to tan yer backside.



I have sometimes wondered...


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have sometimes wondered...


Try it, then let the rest of us know. If it works you could make a fortune.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2020)

I've been out on my bike and went over to Lacock to see my brother . It is quite warm out and I may have ruined my carefully controlled diet by swallowing a few flying insects. 
I did 11.8 miles .


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2020)

Late bin news.. 
MrsPete and I were away yesterday, so we had to put the recycling bin out earlier than usual. 
Our neighbours put it back for us as we didn't get back until quite late.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've been out on my bike and went over to Lacock to see my brother . It is quite warm out and I may have ruined my carefully controlled diet by swallowing a few flying insects.
> I did 11.8 miles .


Any idea what you swallowed?


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2020)

Those Wicked Kitchen vegan chorizo-style sausages were actually really rather nice. Nothing like a proper sausage, but eminently edible nonetheless. Wouldn't pay full whack for them, but on sticker, wouldn't hesitate to have them again.

They went down a treat with chips, sliced tomatoes and chicory salad.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Those Wicked Kitchen vegan chorizo-style sausages were actually really rather nice. Nothing like a proper sausage, but eminently edible nonetheless. Wouldn't pay full whack for them, but on sticker, wouldn't hesitate to have them again.
> 
> They went down a treat with chips, sliced tomatoes and chicory salad.


Iceland briefly did a very good English-style chorizo sausage but it must have had too much flavour in it for Iceland shoppers because it disappeared without trace.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Iceland briefly did a very good English-style chorizo sausage but it must have had too much flavour in it for Iceland shoppers because it disappeared without trace.



More than likely. Mum and I always say that stuff is made for Mr & Mrs Average, as we find a lot of prepared stuff too bland. These ones were good because they were really well seasoned, but then the Wicked Kitchen stuff does tend towards the spicy.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any idea what you swallowed?


No . Didn't taste of chicken. Probably a flying ant as there seemed to be a few about . Can't recommend harvesting them as a cheap alternative to normal food .


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> No . Didn't taste of chicken. Probably a flying ant as there seemed to be a few about . Can't recommend harvesting them as a cheap alternative to normal food .


Maybe you should reconsider.
_"A 3.5-ounce serving of red ants supplies about 14 grams of protein, according to the National Geographic website. The same serving of red ants also supplies 6 milligrams of iron, which is 71 percent of the 8 milligrams men need each day and about one-third of the 18 milligrams women require on a daily basis. Ants are also a good source of calcium."_
https://healthyeating.sfgate.com/nutrition-values-edible-bugs-insects-9602.html


----------



## Speicher (30 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Maybe you should reconsider.
> _"A 3.5-ounce serving of red ants supplies about 14 grams of protein, according to the National Geographic website. The same serving of red ants also supplies 6 milligrams of iron, which is 71 percent of the 8 milligrams men need each day and about one-third of the 18 milligrams women require on a daily basis. Ants are also a good source of calcium."_
> https://healthyeating.sfgate.com/nutrition-values-edible-bugs-insects-9602.html



I am adamant that I will not follow the above advice, and indignant.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am adamant that I will not follow the above advice, and indignant.



I think I'll join you in that. It's all them bloomin' legs...


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am adamant that I will not follow the above advice, and indignant.





Reynard said:


> I think I'll join you in that. It's all them bloomin' legs...


Where's yer sense of adventure?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am adamant that I will not follow the above advice, and indignant.


You'll get reported for being ant agonistic.


----------



## slowmotion (31 Jul 2020)

There's another corpse decomposing in the tiny room under the steps to the street. This one is really on the up-curve in the world of pong.

I wonder if a Doomsday Mouse cult invaded our house when we were away last week?


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2020)

Time for a  and a choccy biskit. Or two.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> There's another corpse decomposing in the tiny room under the steps to the street. This one is really on the up-curve in the world of pong.
> 
> I wonder if a Doomsday Mouse cult invaded our house when we were away last week?


Not put anything down for them?


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and a choccy biskit. Or two.


Only one or two, no more?


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Only one or two, no more?



I could. But then I'd have to get up and open another packet, as the biscuit barrel is nearly empty.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> I could. But then I'd have to get up and open another packet, as the biscuit barrel is nearly empty.


Most folk make do with a biscuit tin, but not you. You have to have a biscuit barrel!

No weevils in the barrel.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Most folk make do with a biscuit tin, but not you. You have to have a biscuit barrel!
> 
> No weevils in the barrel.



It's a proper ceramic one - British racing green with "Biscuits" painted on it in gold.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's a proper ceramic one - British racing green with "Biscuits" painted on it in gold.


Proper ceramic barrel!
How big is this biscuit barrel.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Proper ceramic barrel!
> How big is this biscuit barrel.



Not counting the lid, 7 inches in height and 6 inches in diameter. Enough for a decently large packet of biskits.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not counting the lid, 7 inches in height and 6 inches in diameter. Enough for a decently large packet of biskits.


Not a proper barrel then.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not a proper barrel then.



Yes it is. That's the correct term for it.

The posh Victorian ones were actually made in silver to look like miniature barrels (and the slightly less posh ones in plate), hence the term biscuit barrel. As back then, biscuits were bought loose from the grocer.

Was only towards the end of the Victorian era when tins became the norm. And then you get all the poncy collectable biscuit tins...


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Much excitement; the replacement for the replacement* Brooks saddle has arrived and has been attached to the touring bike with due ceremony and playing of the anthem.
> 
> *_Yup, you did read that right..._


Which anthem?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8KSAtos-dk


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIff7EB7pvc


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FyaaaNKokM


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqeYKf8tdsU


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Which anthem?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8KSAtos-dk
> 
> ...



What about Wales!!


----------



## slowmotion (31 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not put anything down for them?


No poison. I might have put a trap in there six months ago but mice really don't get off on ancient peanut butter. I reckon a nutjob Mouse Messiah led his tribe into our humble home and decided that the Time had come.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> No poison. I might have put a trap in there six months ago but mice really don't get off on ancient peanut butter. I reckon a nutjob Mouse Messiah led his tribe into our humble home and decided that the Time had come.


Maybe you killed their leader and the latest arrivals are journeying to where he last walked this earth.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2020)

Anyways, off to bed go I...


----------



## slowmotion (31 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Maybe you killed their leader and the latest arrivals are journeying to where he last walked this earth.


I didn't kill any VIP mice, at least, not recently! I don't like that idea of Chateau Slowmotion becoming some kind of mouse pilgrimage destination. Imagine the social distancing and the expense of having to issue masks.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I didn't kill any VIP mice, at least, not recently! I don't like that idea of Chateau Slowmotion becoming some kind of mouse pilgrimage destination. Imagine the social distancing and the expense of having to issue masks.


They've only just eased the rules, maybe the mice were sticking to the no visiting other households.

It's only recently they've been arriving.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, off to bed go I...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HI0x0KYChq4


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> What about Wales!!



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTWtHJmGoHY


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OetAvMnzO_k


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRPGPAnPNa8


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeIWcxP2tnI


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W01sBHymxE


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2020)

Working from home on Friday means that I currently have approximately 600g of jelly sweets in my kitchen to assist with the inspection write up following today's exam.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Working from home on Friday means that *I currently have approximately 600g of jelly sweets in my kitchen *to assist with the inspection write up following today's exam


None of this metric malarkey, what's that in pounds and ounces?


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2020)

Imperial measures!


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Imperial measures!


Aye, good old fashioned measurements, that haven't had to be redefined in recent years.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2020)

My milk just converted itself from liquid to solid when I poured the tea in. Let's see how the ''Speed Defrost'' button on the microwave converts the frozen pint from solid to liquid.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not put anything down for them?


Won't it be a bit late to put cheese down for them ?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2020)

Morning.
I've put our recycling bins out .
No plans of what to do today. I will probably be told what I will be doing when she gets up .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2020)

It turns out that if you enter the time before you press ''Speed Defrost'' it zaps as normal. And the hot milk curdled just like the old milk. 

Meanwhile, coffee's tasting good....


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes it is. That's the correct term for it.
> 
> The posh Victorian ones were actually made in silver to look like miniature barrels (and the slightly less posh ones in plate), hence the term biscuit barrel. As back then, biscuits were bought loose from the grocer.
> 
> Was only towards the end of the Victorian era when tins became the norm. And then you get all the poncy collectable biscuit tins...


When I were a lad we had a Tin Biscuit Barrel about 14" tall and 8-9 inch diameter that had a recess on the inside of the lid that held a little perforated tin with dessicant in it, every couple of months my Mum would take this out and pop it into the oven for half an hour then once it was cool pop it back into it's hole. Stopped the biscuits from going soft in the Barrel


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> None of this metric malarkey, what's that in pounds and ounces?


For complete accuracy there's 16 x 40g retail packs to give a total of 640g or 22.57oz (we have to work in metric as it's an EU mandated check).

What a lovely day to be working from home. More clear skies, nice & warm with a bit of a breeze and no need to battle the day trippers on Felixstowe's seafront roads on the commute.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> ....we have to work in metric as it's an EU mandated check....


Avoirdupois sounds European enough to me.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2020)

There are 3 way roadworks traffic lights by the Lumbertubs Pub. 🚥


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jul 2020)

Only 4 more sleeps to me becoming a millionaire, having taken the collectives advice I bought a PB I will be upset if I don't win first time out.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Maybe you should reconsider.
> _"A 3.5-ounce serving of red ants supplies about 14 grams of protein, according to the National Geographic website. The same serving of red ants also supplies 6 milligrams of iron, which is 71 percent of the 8 milligrams men need each day and about one-third of the 18 milligrams women require on a daily basis. Ants are also a good source of calcium."_
> https://healthyeating.sfgate.com/nutrition-values-edible-bugs-insects-9602.html


That is just an ugly rumour that we are running out of food that has been spread about by those who have invested heavily in insect farms .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2020)

It is getting hot out there ! 

I've just been fitting a pair of helicopter tape bits to the front sections of my sills in order to try to prevent some stone chips . The rear ones that I made are looking fine .


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It is getting hot out there !


Still very breezy


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2020)

There's a new mobile crane out the back. This one's got counterweights near the ground. It only took an hour to erect


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2020)

Cloudless skies, hot and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Too hot to be outside so have spent the morning doing paperwork and working on the Tyrrell painting.

Oh and watching FP1 from Silverstone and the snooker from Sheffield.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> When I were a lad we had a Tin Biscuit Barrel about 14" tall and 8-9 inch diameter that had a recess on the inside of the lid that held a little perforated tin with dessicant in it, every couple of months my Mum would take this out and pop it into the oven for half an hour then once it was cool pop it back into it's hole. Stopped the biscuits from going soft in the Barrel



I do have a couple of those lurking in the cupboard. 

Though the ceramic one I use matches the Lotus mug that I sometimes use.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jul 2020)

Birthday present from the kids, they must have just got paid


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fSNsrvWyJc


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2020)

It is hot hot hot out there ! Just went out to my car and it is 40c in the sunshine .


----------



## Salar (31 Jul 2020)

@Phaeton 

Just think you are lucky that you didn't get this one.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbABocOdSCk&feature=emb_rel_end


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2020)

Settling down to watch FP2 and the snooker.


----------



## mybike (31 Jul 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Late bin news..
> MrsPete and I were away yesterday, so we had to put the recycling bin out earlier than usual.
> Our neighbours put it back for us as we didn't get back until quite late.



as per usual, I brought the neighbour's bin in with our own. Then neighbour called to ask the wife if we'd seen their bins. Both bins were where I left them the following morning.


----------



## mybike (31 Jul 2020)

slowmotion said:


> No poison. I might have put a trap in there six months ago but mice really don't get off on ancient peanut butter. I reckon a nutjob Mouse Messiah led his tribe into our humble home and decided that the Time had come.



Drinking the Kool-Aid.


----------



## mybike (31 Jul 2020)

We now have lost the blue sky, to uniform grey. The temperature has only dropped 5deg F tho.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2020)

Still not a cloud to be seen here.

Lexi brought me a big mouse while I was eating my lunch. Evidently she thinks it goes well with tomato soup.

Was most definitely dead though, as the head had been bitten clean off.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jul 2020)

It's currently 33°c. The ride back from work was into a _warm _headwind.

Now I'm in the apartment, showered (I know:_ again_) and in my nice cool basement apartment.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jul 2020)

Reynard said:


> Was most definitely dead though, as the head had been bitten clean off.



Will add this to my Rodent Vitality Checklist.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's currently 33°c. The ride back from work was into a _warm _headwind.
> 
> Now I'm in the apartment, showered (I know:_ again_) and in my nice cool basement apartment.


35°here but a bank of clouds has just rolled in so it no longer feels like being in a fan oven. I'm sitting by the Riverside by the O2.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2020)

I've just about finished the Tyrrell painting.

It's been interesting to do, but it's not something I personally would have chosen. Next project will definitely be something more to my taste / something I've wanted to try for a while.


----------



## pawl (31 Jul 2020)

Just looked at the BBC weather site 30 Degrees in Desford. No wonder I felt like a grease spot i returned from my ride
Edit
Now we’re having the mother and father of a thunder storm


----------



## Kempstonian (31 Jul 2020)

After careful consideration I have decided that I _will_ renew my TV licence because I don't want to give up all the other channels simply because I hate and don't watch the BBC. However I WILL be paying it weekly, so the b******s don't get all their blackmail proceeds in one go. Also it will be easier to cancel if Boris does the right thing and makes it optional.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2020)

I have a  and the last two choccy biskits from the barrel.

I have re-filled my biskit barrel with custard creams.


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 Jul 2020)

Painted half the fence at the back of the house this afternoon. Am now done to a crisp so will do the other half when the temperature drops below 'damned hot'!


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2020)

I'm going to be toddling off to Tesco later. Proper shop this time, not a top-up.

At least I don't need snorkel and flippers like I did on Saturday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2020)

The crane's gone. I'll send pics if it reappears.


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 Jul 2020)

We haz thunder!


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 Jul 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> We haz thunder!


And now rain. Biblical rain!
And dark, so, so, dark!
Except for the ⚡


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Won't it be a bit late to put cheese down for them ?


Possibly, but I was thinking have they eaten there, then returned to their final resting place.

Along with their leader, MouseyFecker.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jul 2020)

Riding is off for a few days. The silly injury I picked up off the wheelie bin on Monday seems to be infected. Salt water bathed it and recovered it. Lots of goo unfortunately. A one handed shower was a challenge.


----------



## gbb (31 Jul 2020)

Last day at work, 2 weeks off. We should have flown to Turkey for 10 days of beach, sum, a wonderful hotel and city. 
Instead, I have around a weeks worth of kitchen refurbishment.

I dont seem to have come out of this deal very well


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

A moderately successful trip to Tesco. Cleared the shopping list and did a spot of yellow stickering. And good news - the meat and fish counters are operational again!!! 

Anyways, I picked up tuna, plaice, basa, smoked haddock, cooked chicken, two chicken pies, green beans, button mushrooms, spinach, sprouting broccoli, avocadoes, raspberries, rhubarb (for the parental unit, me no likey rhubarb), brioche, fruited teacakes and two slices of chocolate cheesecake.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

Anyways, time for a  and a custard cream.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Aug 2020)

I went to the Hy-Vee and got Chinese food, which was bland as Iowa cooking usually is. But quite good just the same. 
(Hy-Vee is short for Hyde and Vredestein)
A Wahlburgers will open in there soon. 
Mark Wahlberg and Donny Wahlberg and their brother Paul, who is a chef, have a restaurant chain.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I went to the Hy-Vee and got Chinese food, which was bland as Iowa cooking usually is. But quite good just the same.
> (Hy-Vee is short for Hyde and Vredestein)
> A Wahlburgers will open in there soon.
> Mark Wahlberg and Donny Wahlberg and their brother Paul, who is a chef, have a restaurant chain.


And you'll be trying it out, when it opens?


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

My  has gone cold


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

Anyways, time to call it a night.

Bed via a nice hot bath with lots of scented bubbles.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> My  has gone cold


Sup up whilst you brew a fresh one.

And next time, sup a bit quicker.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2020)

Well I am awake so I might as well do some smiles


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2020)

Morning all. There's a strong cool breeze this morning. I considered closing the windows because it's almost chilly.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. There's a strong cool breeze this morning. I considered closing the windows because it's almost chilly.


I'm enjoying the cool.


----------



## woodbutcher (1 Aug 2020)

About an hour ago l was out with my dogs, the sky was heavy and grey , the air still and humid. I was thinking "sturm und drang" or at least a shower , nothing ! Now all thats left is "drang" But then it never was a weather report


----------



## Jenkins (1 Aug 2020)

Morning all, extra strong coffee required this morning as a result of a really bad night's sleep (or lack of) due to the heat.

Also went to get the milk in on the way to bed last night - the empty bottle had been taken but nothing left in return. I may have to resort to the semi-skimmed I have in for hot chocolate on my breakfast cereal instead of the usual full fat version.

Off to Brands Hatch in just over half an hour.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2020)

Morning.
It got a bit chilly in the night . Had to put blanket back on .
It seems like our council has implemented the governmints new cycling policy by putting a load of bollards along the side of a 40 limit . Haven't seen it yet but don't know why they couldn't have converted a wide pavement into dual purpose use .


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2020)

Sweaty nights sleep, last night.. 

I did beat No1 daughter PPFDOTM but it was a draw with granddaughter. 

Tea has been drinked and I'm now going to water the pots, and the hydrangeas before it gets too hot.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Sweaty nights sleep, last night..
> 
> I did beat No1 daughter PPFDOTM but it was a draw with granddaughter.
> 
> Tea has been drinked and I'm now going to water the pots, and the hydrangeas before it gets too hot.


Ok, remind me, what's PPFDOTM?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2020)

Pinch punch first day of the month.. 
Got you, too 😊


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Pinch punch first day of the month..
> Got you, too 😊


Damn, you got me a couple of months ago!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2020)

'Ere ! What's going on ? When I try to log in it has forgotten who I am ! . It used to come up all nicely filled in and all I had to do was just click on it . Now it is completely blank and I have to try to remember who I am .


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> 'Ere ! What's going on ? When I try to log in it has forgotten who I am ! . It used to come up all nicely filled in and all I had to do was just click on it . Now it is completely blank and I have to try to remember who I am .



Who are you?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Who are you?


Don't ask me !


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2020)

I went out for a bit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 539199
> 
> 
> I went out for a bit.


Looks like quite a big bit to me.


----------



## Speicher (1 Aug 2020)

@Andy in Germany - That is a lovely photo. 

"Blue Remembered Hills" - was that a book or a song?

On an entirely different note, have any of you tried this sort of drawing? https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/795377984179159060/

Other than CC, Pinterest is my other online "forum". A forum of ideas, and pictures (of owls, landscapes etc) and ideas for sewing and knitting.


----------



## Speicher (1 Aug 2020)

There is also this one that I might try. I have some thickish computer paper I could start with. Does anyone know what sort of pencil he is using .... @Reynard ......?

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/434527064051249412/


----------



## Speicher (1 Aug 2020)

And this one! 

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/738942251352560545/


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> There is also this one that I might try. I have some thickish computer paper I could start with. Does anyone know what sort of pencil he is using .... @Reynard ......?
> 
> https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/434527064051249412/


It looks like a very soft pencil but it doesn't wear down that quickly.
Different types of paper can give different results and some are better suited to different pencils .


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2020)

I buttered two scones for my elevenses.. 
You'll not believe this but when I stuck them back together, I joined the two tops, and the two bottoms!!


----------



## Speicher (1 Aug 2020)

I have heard about Mary Berry's soggy bottoms, but joining two bottoms is beyond the pale! 

Were they homemade scones? Or scoones, as I sometimes call them, as in Scone Palace, which is near Kinfauns Castle where I had a holiday many decades ago.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> 'Ere ! What's going on ? When I try to log in it has forgotten who I am ! . It used to come up all nicely filled in and all I had to do was just click on it . Now it is completely blank and I have to try to remember who I am .


I think somebody has been trying to delete their browser history


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I think somebody has been trying to delete their browser history


Ooooh, intrigue...


----------



## Speicher (1 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Ooooh, intrigue...



Or in Cognito!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> And you'll be trying it out, when it opens?


I think so. They seem to have an appreciation for the Irish-American/German-American combination palate. And it is in the grocery store, replacing their rather good but dark and overly formal restaurant.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have heard about Mary Berry's soggy bottoms, but joining two bottoms is beyond the pale!
> 
> Were they homemade scones? Or scoones, as I sometimes call them, as in Scone Palace, which is near Kinfauns Castle where I had a holiday many decades ago.


Not home-made, but Morrisons finest! (15% discount!) 
Aaand.. everyone knows that scone rhymes with gone, not loan or moon.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 539199
> 
> I went out for a bit.


Of what?


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Not home-made, but Morrisons finest! (15% discount!)
> Aaand.. everyone knows that scone rhymes with gone, not loan or moon.


Fell of the back of a lorry, by any chance.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Aug 2020)

Sounds painful. A lot to go through for a scone, no matter how good it is.


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> And this one!
> 
> https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/738942251352560545/


This one could be pastels and the first one graphite pencil perhaps?


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Aug 2020)

btw this might be of interest to you @Speicher 

https://forum.slowtwitch.com/gforum...w=forum_view_collapsed;;page%20=unread#unread


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

Cool (well, compared to yesterday), breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Didn't sleep well either. Too hot, mt left shoulder complained, my right knee complained, couldn't get comfy... I eventually drifted off at around half six in the morning. Meh...

All I've done today is stretched some watercolour paper and trimmed some pastel paper. Oh, and watched qualifying for tomorrow. Whoop, whoop!!!


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Morning all, extra strong coffee required this morning as a result of a really bad night's sleep (or lack of) due to the heat.
> 
> Also went to get the milk in on the way to bed last night - the empty bottle had been taken but nothing left in return. I may have to resort to the semi-skimmed I have in for hot chocolate on my breakfast cereal instead of the usual full fat version.
> 
> Off to Brands Hatch in just over half an hour.



One of my mates is racing there today - Britcar. Ash Woodman in the #60 green, red and white Seat-y thing.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Who are you?



What do you want?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I buttered two scones for my elevenses..
> You'll not believe this but when I stuck them back together, I joined the two tops, and the two bottoms!!



I admire your courage, admitting this on a public forum. Well done Sirrah.


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Aug 2020)

I like Fridays. Always have done.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> There is also this one that I might try. I have some thickish computer paper I could start with. Does anyone know what sort of pencil he is using .... @Reynard ......?
> 
> https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/434527064051249412/



Hmmm, one of those graphite / charcoal things perhaps?  Doesn't look like anything I have to hand, so can't say for certain.



Speicher said:


> And this one!
> 
> https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/738942251352560545/



That's definitely pastel. I've used techniques like that in the past when I used to use pastel a lot. Pastels come in different grades, so you can do lots of different effects with them.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Different types of paper can give different results and some are better suited to different pencils .



Oh yes, very definitely. Paper thickness and grain can make a real difference to the effects you get with the same type of pencil.


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, one of those graphite / charcoal things perhaps?  Doesn't look like anything I have to hand, so can't say for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely pastel. I've used techniques like that in the past when I used to use pastel a lot. Pastels come in different grades, so you can do lots of different effects with them.


Pastels of all sorts here:

https://www.dickblick.com/categorie...=Drawing&utm_term=pastels&utm_content=Pastels


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Aug 2020)

Sky Sports are really annoying me. Their football main page has hardly mentioned the FA Cup Final because its Arsenal v Chelsea - two clubs they don't really like. If it had been Man Utd v Liverpool we would have had pages and pages about it all week.

Ah... a pox on them!


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> What do you want?


A Shadow query?


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cool (well, compared to yesterday), breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Didn't sleep well either. Too hot, mt left shoulder complained, my right knee complained, couldn't get comfy... I eventually drifted off at around half six in the morning. Meh...
> 
> All I've done today is stretched some watercolour paper and trimmed some pastel paper. Oh, and watched *qualifying for tomorrow*. Whoop, whoop!!!


I was going to comment on that but thought better of it!


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> A Shadow query?



Yes

Never ask that question


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It looks like a very soft pencil but it doesn't wear down that quickly.
> Different types of paper can give different results and some are better suited to different pencils .


2B or not 2B, whether it is...


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> 2B or not 2B, whether it is...



You're sharp tonight...


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> 2B or not 2B, whether it is...


And to the point.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

COYG!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> COYG!!!


Drinks are on @Reynard


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Drinks are on @Reynard



That's how many pots of tea? 

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Although I think @Kempstonian should chip in too...


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> COYG!!!


Summat happen?


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Drinks are on @Reynard


I'll get my cup in that case.


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's how many pots of tea?
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> Although I think @Kempstonian should chip in too...


OK, I'll chip in a box of Typhoo tea bags. I have ONE can of beer in the house and that's MINE!

Woohooooo!


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Summat happen?


Yeah... for once we didn't get screwed over by the ref! Sadly for them, I don't think this one did Chelsea any favours today though. We needed that win more than they did, so I'll take it


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> OK, I'll chip in a box of Typhoo tea bags. I have ONE can of beer in the house and that's MINE!
> 
> Woohooooo!



That'll do, kettle's on! 

Chocolate cheesecake, anyone? Custard creams? May as well turn it into a tea party.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Yeah... for once we didn't get screwed over by the ref! Sadly for them, I don't think this one did Chelsea any favours today though. We needed that win more than they did, so I'll take it



Usually a ref only gets one FA Cup final, but this chap was the same fella who refereed when we beat Chelsea back in the 2017 final - sent Victor Moses off for two yellows that time. Maybe he didn't do Chelsea any favours today either, but sometimes those are given, sometimes they're not.

All in all, I think we were the better side, though not by much. Arteta got his tactics spot on, we had pace out wide and Chelsea couldn't cope with that, and David Luiz didn't muck up.

Emi Martinez was epic, so was Dani Ceballos and Kieran Tierney, and that finish from Auba - wow!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> OK, I'll chip in a box of Typhoo tea bags. I have ONE can of beer in the house and that's MINE!
> 
> Woohooooo!


This is why you should never go out for drinks with Arsenal fans....


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This is why you should never go out for drinks with Arsenal fans....



Sod drinks, isn't tea and cakes far better?


----------



## fossyant (1 Aug 2020)

Press ganged into decorating. Emulsioning walls. Not my favourite job at the top of the landing stood on wooden beams going from the landing over to a windowsill to get at the wall above the stairs.

Silly wound on wrist leaking again so popped to pharmacy and he recommended iodine dressings. Still leaking goo but this should prevent further infection.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sod drinks, isn't tea and cakes far better?


The Fudge Sundaze Cacao and Chocolate imperial stout I'm drinking now is far better, by 12°in fact.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Fudge Sundaze Cacao and Chocolate imperial stout I'm drinking now is far better, by 12°in fact.
> View attachment 539325



Hmm... I'd much rather have a slice of squishy, gooey rich chocolate cake oozing with a thick layer of dark ganache. Maybe with some whipped cream on the side, and a dollop of sour cherry compote as well.

Utterly, utterly sinful...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm... I'd much rather have a slice of squishy, gooey rich chocolate cake oozing with a thick layer of dark ganache. Maybe with some whipped cream on the side, and a dollop of sour cherry compote as well.
> 
> Utterly, utterly sinful...


There's a style of what I think of as dessert beers, particularly stouts, that have all the indulgence levels of your example but without the crumbs.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a style of what I think of as dessert beers, particularly stouts, that have all the indulgence levels of your example but without the crumbs.



Equal in calories maybe, but at least I'll remember the morning after...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2020)

Watching James Bond with Lazy Georgemby in . Very slow. If it gets any slower it will be a photograph. Was it a flop ?

The only thing worth watching in it is Diana Rigg.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Aug 2020)

listening to the Peter Green tribute show on 'Planet Rock' now, the first song they played (Shake Your Moneymaker) is actually a Jeremy Spencer song, Peter only played rhythm guitar on it.

Now onto the 3rd song and again it's Jeremy singing and playing lead guitar (slide)


----------



## raleighnut (1 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> listening to the Peter Green tribute show on 'Planet Rock' now, the first song they played (Shake Your Moneymaker) is actually a Jeremy Spencer song, Peter only played rhythm guitar on it.
> 
> Now onto the 3rd song and again it's Jeremy singing and playing lead guitar (slide)


Ah FFS now it's Judas Priest mangling 'Green Manalishi', bunch of talentless nerks. 

Mind you when I saw Peter live I overheard someone ask his mate why they played a Santana song (Black Magic Woman)


----------



## raleighnut (1 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Ah FFS now it's Judas Priest mangling 'Green Manalishi', bunch of talentless nerks.
> 
> Mind you when I saw Peter live I overheard someone ask his mate why they played a Santana song (Black Magic Woman)


After another couple of cover versions we're back to Fleetwood Mac and yep it's another Jeremy Spencer song. 

Yay they finally played a 'Greeny' song...........World Keeps Turning.


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2020)

Something is causing interference on my radio tonight.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> Something is causing interference on my radio tonight.


You're listening to it, but is anyone listening to you.
Is it transmitting by any chance


----------



## Illaveago (2 Aug 2020)

Morning.
I had to give up on that James Bond film as I was becoming far too excitable and that was after half an hour. I was wondering if Lazy Georgemby made any more films ? Perhaps a boxed set for people with a nervous disposition !


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2020)

Apparently, a football game was played yesterday and one of the teams won! 

🥇


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, a football game was played yesterday and one of the teams won!
> 
> 🥇



Yes, I heard that had happened, I was watching F1 qualifying and listening to cricket.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2020)

I had a bee in my living room this morning. It was a very frantically buzzy bee that kept on missing the open window and hitting the closed one next to it. So I opened the closed window and it flew out of the window that had been open all along.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Usually a ref only gets one FA Cup final, but this chap was the same fella who refereed when we beat Chelsea back in the 2017 final - sent Victor Moses off for two yellows that time. Maybe he didn't do Chelsea any favours today either, but sometimes those are given, sometimes they're not.
> 
> All in all, I think we were the better side, though not by much. Arteta got his tactics spot on, we had pace out wide and Chelsea couldn't cope with that, and David Luiz didn't muck up.
> 
> Emi Martinez was epic, so was Dani Ceballos and Kieran Tierney, and that finish from Auba - wow!!!


Sky Sports player ratings here: https://www.skysports.com/football/...lsea-player-ratings-as-gunners-win-at-wembley

The Gunners came out well on top. Dani and Auba both got 9s. Auba was man of the match (for his goals I expect) but I would have given it to Dani.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2020)

I've pulled several weeds out of the flower beds. 🌸


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2020)

Busy day today: after neglecting the apartment for some time I've got a decidedly daunting jobs list to work through.

It involves cooking.


----------



## gbb (2 Aug 2020)

Little wins.
As we assemble all the parts for a kitchen refurb (cupboard doors, worktops, plinths etc etc etc), a couple small wins in a sea of spending (overdramatising it there a bit).
We got a large lot of stuff in one go, sink, taps, doors etc. And got home to find they hadn't charged us for the taps...ah well, I had spent £600, so saved £48.
Ordered a new cooker 45amp outlet from Amazon...box arrived with 5 in it. I suspect theyve made an error in the original advert, it was a box of 5 for the price of a single unit. That item has now disappeared off Amazon. We now have £40 worth of surplus outlets.


----------



## dave r (2 Aug 2020)

gbb said:


> Little wins.
> As we assemble all the parts for a kitchen refurb (cupboard doors, worktops, plinths etc etc etc), a couple small wins in a sea of spending (overdramatising it there a bit).
> We got a large lot of stuff in one go, sink, taps, doors etc. And got home to find they hadn't charged us for the taps...ah well, I had spent £600, so saved £48.
> Ordered a new cooker 45amp outlet from Amazon...box arrived with 5 in it. I suspect theyve made an error in the original advert, it was a box of 5 for the price of a single unit. That item has now disappeared off Amazon. We now have £40 worth of surplus outlets.



Bonus!


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2020)

gbb said:


> We now have £40 worth of surplus outlets.



You can open an outlet store.

Okay, I'm going...


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2020)

A butterfly just fluttered by..


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2020)

Cleaning done, cooking complete, inevitable post-cooking cleaning up and cosmetic repairs to the apartment finished.

Now designing model making bench.


----------



## derrick (2 Aug 2020)

After yesterdays epic ride i am knackered.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2020)

The weather is getting somewhat gloomy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 539403
> 
> 
> The weather is getting somewhat gloomy.



It is now pishing it down.

I thought members would appreciate being kept up to date.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 539403
> 
> 
> The weather is getting somewhat gloomy.


You never said you had a slide.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You never said you had a slide.



Well it doesn't do to show off.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

Bright and breezy here chez Casa Reynard, and occasionally sunny.

I plan on spending the day overdosing on motor racing. Been watching the BTCC meet from Donny, and then there's the small matter of the British GP.

Am loving Dan Cammish's new helmet. It's very Warwick-esque.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Sky Sports player ratings here: https://www.skysports.com/football/...lsea-player-ratings-as-gunners-win-at-wembley
> 
> The Gunners came out well on top. Dani and Auba both got 9s. Auba was man of the match (for his goals I expect) but I would have given it to Dani.



Same true on the BBC player ratings.

I'd have given Man of the Match to Dani as well. I really hope we can hang onto him, as he'd be a good addition to the squad. Especially since Ozil and Guendouzi seem to have exited stage left.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

BTCC Race 2, here we come...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Aug 2020)

Back to work tomorrow 

Shirt and trousers ironed, shoes polished, diary filled, new car, can't wait! 146 days stuck at home ends tomorrow


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2020)

I just sent the Landlady's dog into a frenzy.

There's a metal door from my apartment to their cellar which is permanently locked but you can hear some sound through it. I just dropped a pencil on the wooden floor and the dog was on the cellar steps.

She is now charging about defending her family from dangerous gravitationally affected pencils. By the sound of it, she's currently pacifying the hallway upstairs.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Back to work tomorrow
> 
> Shirt and trousers ironed, shoes polished, diary filled, new car, can't wait! 146 days stuck at home ends tomorrow



Glad to hear you're getting back to normal(ish).

What is this "Ironed" of which you speak?


----------



## derrick (2 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Bright and breezy here chez Casa Reynard, and occasionally sunny.
> 
> I plan on spending the day overdosing on motor racing. Been watching the BTCC meet from Donny, and then there's the small matter of the British GP.
> 
> Am loving Dan Cammish's new helmet. It's very Warwick-esque.


Thanks for the Grand Prix reminder. Forgot all about it.👍


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Glad to hear you're getting back to "normal".
> 
> What is this "Ironed" of which you speak?


Creases so sharp you can trim your nails on them.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

BTCC done for now.

Grand Prix time.

Tea, and a cheese, onion and chilli toastie to accompany.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2020)

Meteorological conditions continue to be moist:









classic33 said:


> You never said you had a slide.



Well, currently it's more of a water feature.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Aug 2020)

I was doing some touring training yesterday, bringing home much of the weeks groceries from the store, and got home just before the skies opened up and the deluge arrived. A great ride, other than that. Temperatures are much cooler for now. They'll work their way back into the mid 80's F and back down to the low 80's F , but most of the heat in the 90's+ stops after the hurricanes begin down south.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

Lexi has just brought me a mouse.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

Lexi has eaten said mouse.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

Ouff!!! That was a big hit!


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2020)

In "Country living" news, I've cleaned the wood stove.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ouff!!! That was a big hit!



Are we still referring to feline rodent consumption?


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Are we still referring to feline rodent consumption?



Nope... Back to the F1 now.

The rodent excitement has subsided.


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Garbage cans are in short supply since we got wheelie bins over here.



I use 10" pots.


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Mushy peas and pies? Not this far south & east - unless they're from that there oop north and having a staycation



Never have anything green with fish & chips. That's my motto.



raleighnut said:


> Landaners are fond of a Pie.



With mash, not fried fish.


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 539199
> 
> 
> I went out for a bit.



Showing off your saddle by any chance?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nope... Back to the F1 now.
> 
> The rodent excitement has subsided.



Probably best, all that excitement at once would be overpowering.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

Oh my Sainted Aunt!!! 

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

Well, that one one heck of a denouement in the Grand Prix... 

Eeeeee, but good points for Lando Norris again


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ouff!!! That was a big hit!


Remembeerrr!!


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lexi has just brought me a mouse.


She been to Slowmotion's place?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Aug 2020)

Something interesting almost happened in F1. Quick, change the rules so it never happens again.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> She been to Slowmotion's place?



I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> listening to the Peter Green tribute show on 'Planet Rock' now, the first song they played (Shake Your Moneymaker) is actually a Jeremy Spencer song, Peter only played rhythm guitar on it.
> 
> Now onto the 3rd song and again it's Jeremy singing and playing lead guitar (slide)



Is that about tomatoes?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Is that about tomatoes?


Yep and this one is about playing with your pet, nothing to do with w@nking at all. 


View: https://youtu.be/NaTd_oItViI

BTW I'm also a massive fan of Jeremy Spencer too,


View: https://youtu.be/0PrUVWpiKvA


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

F1 done and dusted, back to the touring cars!


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

Take your entry list and take a pin...

Reverse grid BTCC race, here we come!


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

Meh, that was surprisingly tame. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Meh, that was surprisingly tame. I'm disappointed.


Pretty obvious who was going to win


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Pretty obvious who was going to win



Hopefully it won't be long before TOCA put the brakes on that car - just like they did on the BMWs last year. One thing Alan Gow isn't so keen on these days is a car capable of clearing off into the distance.

I thought he was going to get a penalty for a jump start as he was under investigation for it.  Obviously TPTB like him far more than I do... 

Still, "my" man is second in the standings, and off to Brands next week, which should suit the front wheel drive cars better.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Aug 2020)

I have some pork skewers in barbacoa sauce going on the BBQ.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

Not terribly hungry tonight after spending most of the afternoon on the snacks. 

I should not buy anything marmite-flavoured.

I should not buy anything marmite-flavoured

I should not buy anything marmite-flavoured

Aaaargh.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have some pork skewers in barbacoa sauce going on the BBQ.


It's you with the barbeque is it!


----------



## Phaeton (2 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hopefully it won't be long before TOCA put the brakes on that car - just like they did on the BMWs last year. One thing Alan Gow isn't so keen on these days is a car capable of clearing off into the distance.


But aren't the BMW's using BMW engine, whereas the Infiniti is using the Toca one?


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> But aren't the BMW's using BMW engine, whereas the Infiniti is using the Toca one?



Yes, I believe so.

Wouldn't stop TOCA adding ballast to the car if they think it's too fast though. Guess we'll see how things pan out next weekend, as the first weekend of the season can be a bit funny.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes, I believe so.
> 
> Wouldn't stop TOCA adding ballast to the car if they think it's too fast though. Guess we'll see how things pan out next weekend, as the first weekend of the season can be a bit funny.


Also different tracks suit different cars, interesting how similar shape the BMW & Infiniti is


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Aug 2020)

My zucchini were not successful, due to weevils, apparently. We will see how the weevils like a nice crop of onions, sewn in the same planter.
A few marigolds may also make an appearance. I have wonderful luck with both peppers and tomatoes when sewn with onions, marigolds, and nasturtiums.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Also different tracks suit different cars, interesting how similar shape the BMW & Infiniti is



Yes, very much so. Brands usually favours the FWD cars.

Now that you mention it... And both RWD. Funny though, Aiden Moffat ran the Infiniti for the second half of last season after ditching his A-class Merc, and it was a middling car, nothing to write home about. So either Ash Sutton is a bloody genius or they've done something whizz-bang to it in the off season. Mind, Ash *is* a much classier driver than either Moffat or Proctor, but still...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Aug 2020)

Really need to check the use by dates more often. Some of this expired in 2016


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View attachment 539509
> 
> 
> Really need to check the use by dates more often. Some of this expired in 2016


Threw an unopened box of Jaffa cakes yesterday. 
The best before date was the end of 09-07.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

The dried stuff will definitely be fine. As will the maple syrup and the worcestershire sauce. And anything that's unopened.

Anything mayonnaise-y and cream-y should head off to the bin.

As for the rest, unless they've developed language skills, use the traditional method of sniffing and tasting prior to culling.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Aug 2020)

The chives are a bit ... grey


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not terribly hungry tonight after spending most of the afternoon on the snacks.
> 
> I should not buy anything marmite-flavoured.
> 
> ...


Twiglets are to Marmite as methodone is to heroin. Or something like that.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Twiglets are to Marmite as methodone is to heroin. Or something like that.



I scarfed an entire packet of marmite rice cakes. They are like crack cocaine. 

Twiglets are good too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I scarfed an entire packet of marmite rice cakes. They are like crack cocaine.
> 
> Twiglets are good too.


So you're on the MRC. I reckon beers are safer.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So you're on the MRC. I reckon beers are safer.



Maybe...

Trouble is, you start with good intentions and take two. The two becomes four, and then, oh go on, have another one, and before you know it, you've eaten the whole pack.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So you're on the MRC. I reckon beers are safer.


MRC Speed Controller?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> MRC Speed Controller?


Wonderful things, back in the day. Copper plated steel, quality all the way. Now all plastic and tech-y. I haven't been in the model railroad club and all that since my _affairs de coeur_ got all dramatic, and after that, I got married, and that was that. A shame, in a way, I had a very nice replica of The Broadway Limited, which tells you where I stood as an American model railroader. I was a Pennsylvania Railroad aficionado, and most of those around me were New York Central. Great club, great fellows. Fine miniature railway lay-out.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2020)

Local show, the end of next month, cancelled.

First show at the new venue as well.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Aug 2020)

The tiny room under the steps to the street no longer smells overpoweringly of decomposing mouse.

EEEEEEEEEK!!!!! Maybe I'm suffering from anosmia and am about to succumb to the plague.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2020)

slowmotion said:


> The tiny room under the steps to the street no longer smells overpoweringly of decomposing mouse.
> 
> EEEEEEEEEK!!!!! Maybe I'm suffering from anosmia and am about to succumb to the plague.


Give it a day, or two, before thinking the worst.

They may not have passed on the entrance details, or left the markers on place, for the next one.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Give it a day, or two, before thinking the worst.
> 
> They may not have passed on the entrance details, or left the markers on place, for the next one.


The "entrance details" for a domestic mouse is actually any hole bigger than the diameter of a pencil. They make limbo dancers look like elephants.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

I have just clipped Madam Lexi's claws.

Hopefully things will be a bit less velcro-y when she sits on my lap.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have just clipped Madam Lexi's claws.
> 
> Hopefully things will be a bit less velcro-y when she sits on my lap.


Unclipped toe nails in Bri-Nylon sheets?


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2020)

slowmotion said:


> The "entrance details" for a domestic mouse is actually any hole bigger than the diameter of a pencil. They make limbo dancers look like elephants.


They may be trying to get in round the back though, unaware the entrance is round the front.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Unclipped toe nails in Bri-Nylon sheets?



Eugh!

Pass the mind bleach, plz...


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eugh!
> 
> Pass the mind bleach, plz...


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 539528



Thanks. Just the ticket.


----------



## Nomadski (3 Aug 2020)

The remnants of my old PC...







And the case waiting for new bits...






(Excuse the, ahem, decorative sheet...)


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

Time to put the paper and pencils away and meander off to bed.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2020)

Morning world 
I missed out on 2 e bay auctions over the weekend but hey ho lot's more to look at and who knows
Thankfully the builders have finished next door so a quieter week at chez biggs


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning world
> I missed out on 2 e bay auctions over the weekend but hey ho lot's more to look at and who knows
> Thankfully the builders have finished next door so a quieter week at chez biggs


We've had builders working on the house next-door-but-one since the first week of lockdown who come 6 days a week with two vans. We live in a tiny cul-de-sac and due to said vans have trouble parking the car on the drive. We are looking forward to the day the builders finish work.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We've had builders working on the house next-door-but-one since the first week of lockdown who come 6 days a week with two vans. We live in a tiny cul-de-sac and due to said vans have trouble parking the car on the drive. We are looking forward to the day the builders finish work.



These were only here for a week and that was enough 
i feel for you @LeetleGreyCells


----------



## Phaeton (3 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mind, Ash *is* a much classier driver than either Moffat or Proctor, but still...


I know he's not one of your favourites, but he *is* good, & for the most part fair, unlike some others, to be turned around on the 1st (??) lap & then come back to 14th overtaking your team mate & finishing ahead of him.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> View attachment 539509
> 
> 
> Really need to check the use by dates more often. Some of this expired in 2016


Simple just put +4 on and they will be fine .


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2020)

Back to work (in the shed) for a rest after more decorating yesterday. Iodine dressing doing the job. Will leave the bike for a few more days.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2020)

Morning .
Sunny and warm here with a gentle breeze.
Not sure if a pain in my back is my kidneys or not. Might have a hot bath to soothe it .


----------



## Speicher (3 Aug 2020)

What is the mouse decomposing? A piano concerto or a violin minuet?


----------



## mybike (3 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Threw an unopened box of Jaffa cakes yesterday.
> The best before date was the end of 09-07.



Best thing to do with Jaffa cakes.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2020)

Nomadski said:


> The remnants of my old PC...
> 
> 
> View attachment 539530
> ...


No floppy!


----------



## Phaeton (3 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> No floppy!


Bit personal


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Simple just put +4 on and they will be fine .


How is him donning plus fours going to help with use by dates?


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Best thing to do with Jaffa cakes.


Heathen!


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

Cool, overcast and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Bit of a kitchen morning here today, sorting out tabbouleh, fish and veggies for tonight. Bought a mahoosive plaice on sticker on Friday, and will oven bake it, as I don't have a pan that's big enough!

Am thinking of cutting some grass this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I know he's not one of your favourites, but he *is* good, & for the most part fair, unlike some others, to be turned around on the 1st (??) lap & then come back to 14th overtaking your team mate & finishing ahead of him.



Not denying he's right up there. And I know you're not a fan of Jason Plato. 

Funny that, I'm not a fan of JP as a driver - have always been in the Matt Neal camp since before JP even thought about touring cars, but as a person, he's a blast, if a bit... erm... batty. Looking forward to next season though, as the BTCC without Plato feels rather... odd. 

These days I'm a Dan Cammish girl.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not denying he's right up there. And I know you're not a fan of Jason Plato.


I am, but just occasionally he gets a little too rough for me, although not as much as MN, although MN seems to have calmed down in the last couple of years. But I agree it's not quite the same without JP, bit of an odd decision, presumably not made by him.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I am, but just occasionally he gets a little too rough for me, although not as much as MN, although MN seems to have calmed down in the last couple of years. But I agree it's not quite the same without JP, bit of an odd decision, presumably not made by him.



Jason's definitely a "give him an inch and he'll take a mile" driver. He's a hard racer, but maybe quite doesn't have the finesse of others. Love him or loathe him, he's definitely one of the series' characters. I believe it was the team's decision to not commit to the series this year, not his, but he is signed up for next year.

I think Matt has found his place as the team anchor, providing experience to back up Cammish's speed. Dan was a good replacement for Flash, and i actually think he's better.

Turkington's still the benchmark though. A sort of modern-day Andy Rouse.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

Lunch has been had.

Grass cutting has been deferred.

it is raining.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> How is him donning plus fours going to help with use by dates?


That should take him back a few years .


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Aug 2020)

I have a new Rory Gallagher () album. I'm listening to it now. Its good.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lunch has been had.
> 
> Grass cutting has been deferred.
> 
> it is raining.


It isn't here !


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It isn't here !



Am attempting to send it your way then. It's rude not to share...


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It isn't here !


We've had no rain here either, which is strange as we're quite close by.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It isn't here !


Nor here.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Aug 2020)

We had 187 spots of rain, I went out & counted each 1 individually


----------



## raleighnut (3 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I have a new Rory Gallagher () album. I'm listening to it now. Its good.


The 'Blues' Lp ?


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The 'Blues' Lp ?


Its called Against the Grain. It was new & still sealed. A 2018 repressing.


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2020)

No rain here, I've been out this morning and ridden 58 miles.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2020)

I've now got a smart meter. I'm currently using 91W. This, at 1p an hour, is unlikely to make a great difference to my life. Once I get over a bit of curiousity as how much the fridge is consuming*, that is. I could switch the router off and see what that uses but, frankly, I can't be bothered waiting for it to fire up again.

*just under 50W


----------



## raleighnut (3 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Its called Against the Grain. It was new & still sealed. A 2018 repressing.


Aye a good album, 'Souped Up Ford' Bought And Sold and 'Out On The Western Plain' if memory serves me right.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

It is still raining here.

Sat here working on a pencil drawing and watching the snooker. The cats are asleep on the bed.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Aye a good album, 'Souped Up Ford' Bought And Sold and 'Out On The Western Plain' if memory serves me right.


Nothing wrong with your memory mate!


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2020)

It's 5:15pm local time. 
I left work at 4:10, had a chat with a colleague, been to the doctors and picked up a prescription.
In my old job I'd be getting off the tram about now, with a few kilometres to go before I made it back to my apartment. 
This is infinitely better in terms of general lifestyle.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Am attempting to send it your way then. It's rude not to share...



You overshot and sent it here.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> You overshot and sent it here.



Hardly, it's a completely different direction.  

Anyway, it has stopped raining here. For now...


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2020)

Going to risk the turbo. Take off the bandage, see how the wound is after it's covered in sweat then showered, then re-cover. It's healed over nicely now with the iodine dressing. 

Then cook tea. We have left over gravy and beef from yesterday, so will cook some 'real' chips in the air fryer. Just picked some more pod peas from the garden - looks like this is the end of the crop.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2020)

Cumulus accumulating but not precipitating.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2020)

Oh, and I may have made some more room in my garage. Mrs F wanted a reclining chair saving, but being in the garage for about 3 years hasn't done it any good, so I've agreed it can go - she's having a massive decorating and clear out session, so I've sneaked this in.  It's not made much more room, but it's cleared space below a roof box and where my bike roof rack hangs, so some of the tool boxes can live below them now.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

Sun now shining here.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

I think that's the rain done for the day.

Anyways, time for a  and a packet of crisps.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

I actually decided on a pack of blue cheese mini cheddars.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Aug 2020)

The fairy appears to have visited in the last 6 weeks the bike has been idle, I think I may repair it & if I feel okay in the morning, attempt the first ride.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> We had 187 spots of rain, I went out & counted each 1 individually


And the drop pattern/drops per square yard?


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Aug 2020)

Painted the last third of the back fence this afternoon.
Will hopefully last for another few years now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hardly, it's a completely different direction.



That's the answer I tried on my teacher after the Rugby Ball Incident; It didn't work.



Reynard said:


> Anyway, it has stopped raining here. For now...



That's because you sent the rest over here after the first batch. If you'll excuse me, I need to go and bail.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2020)

"Eat out to help out"
I thought it was a new type of diet .


----------



## woodbutcher (3 Aug 2020)

I'm cooking with my favourite kitchen equipment ....my tagine which l bought fo 30p in a charity shop in Andover years ago. No one seemed to know what it was .....a bit exotic for Hampshire in those days .


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2020)

Quite a successful afternoon...

I ran over the cord on the lawnmower and ripped it to shreds as I was cutting the grass. This blew the fuse on the consumer unit. 

Then, putting my rear light back on the bike, after recharging it, I managed to snap it in half. I've glued it, and clamped it lightly in my vice. 

Then, I decided to clear the boot of the car out after taking grandkids for a ride this morning only to find that a bottle of juice hadn't had the lid screwed on tightly so it'd leaked. Fortunately, the car has a rubber boot mat insert thingy so I rinsed it with the hose.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

Had a tasty supper of fish, tabbouleh and steamed beans and broccoli.

Bought the fish as plaice, but while it was a flatfish, it sure as hell wasn't plaice. The skin was darker and the spots were black, the fish was wider across the beam and the skeletal structure at the edges was different.

Not that I care, it was bloody lovely whatever it was. And only 69p


----------



## mybike (3 Aug 2020)

Weird & probably not mundane.

Our bin collection day is tomorrow, so I walked the dog to my son's house, put their bin out & on my return put our bin out. 

Went out later & the neighbour had brought our empty bin in.

Duoble checked online, bin day tomorrow.

So do I put the bin out tonight?


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2020)

Not bothered putting the blue general recycling wheelie bin out, or the black bag. Not enough in either to warrant it.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not bothered putting the blue general recycling wheelie bin out, or the black bag. Not enough in either to warrant it.


We've to put them out whether there's enough in them or not.

I'm gonna dig that letter out which banned me from recycling. Wave that at them when they try to fine me.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Aug 2020)

I had so much planned for today - vacuuming, grass cutting, tidying up, etc. Thanks to a major CBA moment I went for a bike ride instead. I've the week off work so plenty of time for boring stuff.

In slightly less mundane Premium Bond news...


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I had so much planned for today - vacuuming, grass cutting, tidying up, etc. Thanks to a major CBA moment I went for a bike ride instead. I've the week off work so plenty of time for boring stuff.
> 
> In slightly less mundane Premium Bond news...
> 
> View attachment 539721


What we having?


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> What we having?



I think it'll stretch to enough tea, cake and biskits to satisfy us mundaners


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

There is a moth whizzing around the lightbulb.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> There is a moth whizzing around the lightbulb.


Have you tried turning out the light?


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have you tried turning out the light?



I'm not in the mood to sit in the dark


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

Latest art project has gone a bit Pete Tong. No, not the Tyrrell, I finished that on Saturday, but a pencil piece I've been working on.

Not sure if it's salvageable, but as I like what I've done with it, I'll have another try. Only downside, that was the last piece of paper I had in that colour and texture. Drat...


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I had so much planned for today - vacuuming, grass cutting, tidying up, etc. Thanks to a major CBA moment I went for a bike ride instead. I've the week off work so plenty of time for boring stuff.
> 
> In slightly less mundane Premium Bond news...
> 
> View attachment 539721


Snap! 

So that is £25 to Kiva, and the rest for me, or should it be tother way round?


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2020)

It's time I wasn't here!


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

Time I toddled off as well...


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> It's time I wasn't here!


Should you be elsewhere?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2020)

Time to clip in


----------



## Phaeton (4 Aug 2020)

Back quite sore this morning, but I'm having a coffee & then off on a little bimble, to see how it goes


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Time to clip in



Back now


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Had a tasty supper of fish, tabbouleh and steamed beans and broccoli.
> 
> Bought the fish as plaice, but while it was a flatfish, it sure as hell wasn't plaice. The skin was darker and the spots were black, the fish was wider across the beam and the skeletal structure at the edges was different.
> 
> Not that I care, it was bloody lovely whatever it was. And only 69p


The cover all name for such a fish used to be a "flatty" or maybe "flattie" ...... maybe thats not a good selling name tho'


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Back now


That was quick


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Aug 2020)

Premium bonds news.. 

Just a measly £25 this month. 

Bin news.. 

The recycling is out.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> That was quick


Yeah only a gentle 13 miles


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2020)

Morning tea tipplers. 

I woke from a very vivid dream in which I'd had my wallet stolen. I had to check that it was only a dream. So, I lost all my cards and around £300 cash in dream money but won £25 premium bonds in electric money.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2020)

Oh, and it looks like a lovely morning here.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Weird & probably not mundane
> 
> So do I put the bin out tonight?


I hope you did! Can't be too careful, you know..


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Quite a successful afternoon...
> 
> I ran over the cord on the lawnmower and ripped it to shreds as I was cutting the grass. This blew the fuse on the consumer unit.
> 
> ...


Kenny Everett used to have a keen DIYer sketch a bit like you .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2020)

Morning.
I'm sorry to say that I won't be putting out any bins today . It's not the right day .
After hearing the news about BP and Shell I'm wondering if I should go for a drive in my car to help the economy.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I had so much planned for today - vacuuming, grass cutting, tidying up, etc. Thanks to a major CBA moment I went for a bike ride instead. I've the week off work so plenty of time for boring stuff.
> 
> In slightly less mundane Premium Bond news...
> 
> View attachment 539721





Salty seadog said:


> Premium bonds news..
> 
> Just a measly £25 this month.
> 
> ...


Checks Spam folder, Damn Damn & double Damn, I had made arrangements to retire tomorrow!


----------



## Salar (4 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Had a tasty supper of fish, tabbouleh and steamed beans and broccoli.
> 
> Bought the fish as plaice, but while it was a flatfish, it sure as hell wasn't plaice. The skin was darker and the spots were black, the fish was wider across the beam and the skeletal structure at the edges was different.
> 
> Not that I care, it was bloody lovely whatever it was. And only 69p



Difficult to say without a picture. Might have been a flounder, they can have dark spots. Could also have been a brill, but they are more rounded, or even a baby turbot.

I was staying in a Birmingham hotel a few years ago and had a bar meal of plaice and it chips. 
Well that's what the menu said, it was obviously flounder, which is a lot cheaper.

I told the waiter, who went to get the chef, who wouldn't show his face. So the waiter brought the box out from the freezer. 
All it had on the box was "Flatfish". All the same the waiter said. I then gave him a mini lecture on fish species, which surprisingly he found quite interesting and he toddled off no doubt to tell the chef of his new found knowledge.

And don't get me going on "sea bass" it's bass.

The other thing which rubs me up the wrong way is when TV "chefs" use rainbow trout and pretend it is sea trout or salmon.

Rant over.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2020)

I surprised myself by having müsli for the second morning in a row.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2020)

Salar said:


> Difficult to say without a picture. Might have been a flounder, they can have dark spots. Could also have been a brill, but they are more rounded, or even a baby turbot.
> 
> I was staying in a Birmingham hotel a few years ago and had a bar meal of plaice and it chips.
> Well that's what the menu said, it was obviously flounder, which is a lot cheaper.
> ...


Could you vent your spleen on phrases such as 'pan fried', please? 
😁


----------



## raleighnut (4 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Could you vent your spleen on phrases such as 'pan fried', please?
> 😁


Oi I 'pan fry' some fish, lightly dusted with flour and seasoned with freshly ground Black Pepper and Sea Salt.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Premium bonds news..
> 
> Just a measly £25 this month.
> 
> ...




Hope you can find a 'bank' to pay it in. My wife has a cheque and one for her mum, but it's a trip to the big town or city centre for a bank. Out of the blue, her mum phoned up last night telling her to go pay her cheque in. Wife explained she wasn't working and there are no banks locally and would mean a special trip. We've had the cheque since before Covid.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Premium bonds news..
> 
> Just a measly £25 this month.
> 
> ...


Me too disappointing £25 also this month.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> Hope you can find a 'bank' to pay it in. My wife has a cheque and one for her mum, but it's a trip to the big town or city centre for a bank. Out of the blue, her mum phoned up last night telling her to go pay her cheque in. Wife explained she wasn't working and there are no banks locally and would mean a special trip. We've had the cheque since before Covid.


I have never tried it but I think you can now pay in cheques on line by taking a photo of back and front. Probably only some banks offer this but I have a handy local branch so no need to try.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2020)

Salar said:


> Difficult to say without a picture. Might have been a flounder, they can have dark spots. Could also have been a brill, but they are more rounded, or even a baby turbot.
> 
> I was staying in a Birmingham hotel a few years ago and had a bar meal of plaice and it chips.
> Well that's what the menu said, it was obviously flounder, which is a lot cheaper.
> ...


What about dogfish dyed pink and served up as rock salmon? Some dogfish are not too bad and conger is ok as well.


----------



## Salty seadog (4 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> Hope you can find a 'bank' to pay it in. My wife has a cheque and one for her mum, but it's a trip to the big town or city centre for a bank. Out of the blue, her mum phoned up last night telling her to go pay her cheque in. Wife explained she wasn't working and there are no banks locally and would mean a special trip. We've had the cheque since before Covid.



I get my prizes reinvested in bonds. I'm about 5 grand short of maxing out (so that's the minimum I want to win next month ). I'm sure you can get any winnings played into a nominated account automatically.


----------



## Salar (4 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> What about dogfish dyed pink and served up as rock salmon? Some dogfish are not too bad and conger is ok as well.



And yellow dyed haddock to imitate proper smoking.


----------



## Salar (4 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> What about dogfish dyed pink and served up as rock salmon?



Must admit I've never seen dogfish dyed, there flesh is naturally a light pink colour.


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I get my prizes reinvested in bonds. I'm about 5 grand short of maxing out (so that's the minimum I want to win next month ). I'm sure you can get any winnings played into a nominated account automatically.



Yes, my prizes are paid directly into my bank account.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yes, my prizes are paid directly into my bank account.


What prizes, you're all in on the scam, get me to invest then rub my nose in it when you win & I don't!!!!!!!


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Aug 2020)

Salar said:


> Difficult to say without a picture. Might have been a flounder, they can have dark spots. Could also have been a brill, but they are more rounded, or even a baby turbot.
> 
> I was staying in a Birmingham hotel a few years ago and had a bar meal of plaice and it chips.
> Well that's what the menu said, it was obviously flounder, which is a lot cheaper.
> ...


Whats your view on the way we used to determine if a flattie was a plaice or not, which was to run your finger above the eye and there should be some boney lumps in an arc, six or seven l think .If not, he not a plaice !


----------



## Salar (4 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Whats your view on the way we used to determine if a flattie was a plaice or not, which was to run your finger above the eye and there should be some boney lumps in an arc, six or seven l think .If not, he not a plaice !



That's right, plaice have a bony ridge behind the eyes, flounders don't.


----------



## Salar (4 Aug 2020)

The other one to watch out for is Basa aka river cobbler a type of catfish from Vietnam which can be passed off as cod. I believe the USA have banned it.

I think @Reynard had some a while ago. Not for me.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2020)

Going to pop to the local cafe for a coffee and a snack. Going to kick the old folk out !!!  Us 'workers' need a break - first time since lockdown.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2020)

Salar said:


> The other one to watch out for is Basa aka river cobbler a type of catfish from Vietnam which can be passed off as cod. I believe the USA have banned it.
> 
> I think @Reynard had some a while ago. Not for me.


I don't think it has been banned, it is just called Swai over here, to avoid it being confused with catfish, which it was being sold as. Actually, testing revealed that people preferred its' taste to Catfish. Catfish farming has powerful friends in government, though, so Basa gets called Swai. I think tariffs may be higher as well. For me, if I want to eat Cod, I buy Cod. Accept no substitutes.


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Aug 2020)

Salar said:


> The other one to watch out for is Basa aka river cobbler a type of catfish from Vietnam which can be passed off as cod. I believe the USA have banned it.
> 
> I think @Reynard had some a while ago. Not for me.


Thought you might like to see the boat l used to help out on from time to time when l was a youngster.
BN27 didn't look like she does now, fully restored and living in Bremerhaven not Boston Lincs.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2020)

Salar said:


> Must admit I've never seen dogfish dyed, there flesh is naturally a light pink colour.


Never noticed any pinkish colour but I suppose it may depend on their feeding ground. I got the info about dying with cochineal from somebody who lived around Newcastle somewhere.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2020)

Salar said:


> And yellow dyed haddock to imitate proper smoking.


Yuk.


----------



## Salar (4 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Never noticed any pinkish colour but I suppose it may depend on their feeding ground. I got the info about dying with cochineal from somebody who lived around Newcastle somewhere.



Interesting, I'm a Geordie myself, but never caught a dogfish when I lived there. But now they are everywhere. The Bristol channel is full of them.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2020)

Two Americano's and two Pannini's for the grand sum of £5. Mask on as you go order, sit down, mask off. Mask on as you leave. Didn't have to kick the oldies out as there was space at 11:45am.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning tea tipplers.
> 
> I woke from a very vivid dream in which I'd had my wallet stolen. I had to check that it was only a dream. So, I lost all my cards and around £300 cash in dream money but won £25 premium bonds in electric money.


Shocking!


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2020)

Salar said:


> Interesting, I'm a Geordie myself, but never caught a dogfish when I lived there. But now they are everywhere. The Bristol channel is full of them.


Got dogfish mainly in creels when fishing for prawns {langoustine to you}. A few years ago there was an English guy with an ancient French trawler who had set lines off the entrance to Loch Sunart and seemed to catch enough to make it pay when selling to an English market. At the time I was for my sins effectively piermaster of the Fisherman's Pier and I had to keep shifting him off as I was frightened the boat would sink and block the pier. He eventually abandoned it on the non working side of the pier and one of the larger boats here towed it out to deep water where it accidentally sank.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2020)

There's a workman outside with an allergic reaction to Tuesday. Every minute or so he erupts with a noise resembling 'Hwuikgh'


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

I want a refund on the weather forecast - it was pishing it with rain this morning and they said it would be sunny.  Now it's warm, overcast and breezy.

Anyways, I had a kitchen morning instead of cutting grass. So stewed the rhubarb I bought the other day, dough made, tomato sauce made, onions, peppers, courgettes and mushrooms sauteed and pepperoni sliced.

Pizza night tonight! 

And I've managed to get the penultimate verse of "Love Lingers Softly" to behave. Now it's just the last verse (easier said than done) and just polishing some of the phrasing. Gawd this one's been a right pain...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Should you be elsewhere?



Saw you coming perhaps.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> The cover all name for such a fish used to be a "flatty" or maybe "flattie" ...... maybe thats not a good selling name tho'



I think that's what it's going to have to be 



Salar said:


> Difficult to say without a picture. Might have been a flounder, they can have dark spots. Could also have been a brill, but they are more rounded, or even a baby turbot.



It's a bit late in the day for a picture.  It was the wrong shape for a flounder, closest would be a brill, except it wasn't, because the fins were wrong for a brill. Definitely not a turbot, it wasn't fugly enough.

Whatever it was, it was very nice - beautiful, delicate fish. If I'd have paid the full whack, I'd have wanted it to be what it said on the label, but as it was well reduced on sticker, I'm not fussed. Most people probably wouldn't have noticed that it wasn't plaice anyways.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

Salar said:


> The other one to watch out for is Basa aka river cobbler a type of catfish from Vietnam which can be passed off as cod. I believe the USA have banned it.
> 
> I think @Reynard had some a while ago. Not for me.



I love basa. So do Poppy and Lexi - it's one of their favourite things to eat.

There was a scam about ten years ago where a lot of chippies were passing it off as cod. Basa is lovely fish, but there's no way it could be mistaken for cod as the texture is totally different.


----------



## Salar (4 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's a bit late in the day for a picture.  It was the wrong shape for a flounder, closest would be a brill, except it wasn't, because the fins were wrong for a brill. Definitely not a turbot, it wasn't fugly enough.



Thing is if you bought it at Tescos it could be from anywhere in the world.

No excuses now, I expect a nice drawing.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2020)

A massive explosion in Beirut !


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

Salar said:


> Thing is if you bought it at Tescos it could be from anywhere in the world.
> 
> No excuses now, I expect a nice drawing.



Good point...


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> A massive explosion in Beirut !



That was one almighty *BOOM*


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

Spent the afternoon tinkering with the MTB in the garage.

Now having a  and a couple of custard creams.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2020)

For anyone who hasn't experienced it, I am here to tell you that no matter how hard you try, it is impossible to open a bike lock using the key for your place of work.
You're welcome.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> For anyone who hasn't tried it, I am here to tell you that no matter how hard you try, it is impossible to open a bike lock using the key for your place of work.
> You're welcome.



You are finite, Zathras is finite, this is wrong tool. No, never use that...


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Saw you coming perhaps.


She seemed uncertain as to where, just it was somewhere else.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> She seemed uncertain as to where, just it was somewhere else.



My sentiments exactly if a cowl wielding a scythe and speaking with a Yorkshire accent turned up.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My sentiments exactly if a cowl wielding a scythe and speaking with a Yorkshire accent turned up.


Just the feeling you should be elsewhere, not actually there?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just the feeling you should be elsewhere, not actually there?



Definitely. Actual coordinates of destination not important.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Definitely. Actual coordinates of destination not important.


So you're there, not here and want to be elsewhere

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=re61B8sKQWk


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2020)

I think I might dismantle my toaster to see why it won't stay down anymore unless I hold it.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I think I might dismantle my toaster to see why it won't stay down anymore unless I hold it.


Maybe it just wants a reassuring hand.


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2020)

I had to hold the toast down while it toasted earlier but it appears fine now.

I also see it's put together with those strange screws which I have nothing to fit.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> So you're there, not here and want to be elsewhere
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=re61B8sKQWk



Not at the usual 45 then ?


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

Mmmmmm, that pizza was lovely.

So was the almond and raspberry tart with a dollop of custard on top.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I had to hold the toast down while it toasted earlier but it appears fine now.
> 
> I also see it's put together with those strange screws which I have nothing to fit.


Small self-tappers?


----------



## raleighnut (4 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I had to hold the toast down while it toasted earlier but it appears fine now.
> 
> I also see it's put together with those strange screws which I have nothing to fit.


That's so that people can't take em apart.


----------



## postman (4 Aug 2020)

Today Postman and Mrs Postman went to Hornsea to get away from the rain in Leeds.It was really nice.Also I had the best fish ever.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> That's so that people can't take em apart.


You can, getting them back together is the problem.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You can, getting them back together is the problem.



Whenever my late dad did anything like this, he was invariably left with a pile of random bits *after* having put whatever it was back together again. 

Sometimes it would work, most times, well, lets just say you might have been trying for a Darwin award...


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Whenever my late dad did anything like this, he was invariably left with a pile of random bits *after* having put whatever it was back together again.
> 
> Sometimes it would work, most times, well, lets just say you might have been trying for a Darwin award...


He's only working on a toaster, what could go wrong?


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Definitely. Actual coordinates of destination not important.



I am here now.

Later on I will not be here, I will be wented somewhere else. I wouldn't start from here if I was you.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am here now.
> 
> Later on I will not be here, I will be wented somewhere else.* I wouldn't start from here if I was you.*


Why not, you are.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> He's only working on a toaster, what could go wrong?



Anyone who has experienced my dad's botchery (especially electrical botchery) would not be saying that. 

As Draal would say "Do NOT approach."

(I can hear that in John Shuck's voice and all...)


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyone who has experienced my dad's botchery (especially electrical botchery) would not be saying that.
> 
> As Draal would say "Do NOT approach."
> 
> (I can hear that in John Shuck's voice and all...)


But @tyred fixed an iron that would have been thrown away. A 50p part was all he needed.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> But @tyred fixed an iron that would have been thrown away. A 50p part was all he needed.



Yebbut there is a big difference between someone doing things competently and by the book and someone throwing the book away without even looking at it because they think they know best.

I'll take @tyred 's repairs any day.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yebbut there is a big difference between someone doing things competently and by the book and someone throwing the book away without even looking at it because they think they know best.
> 
> I'll take @tyred 's repairs any day.


New line of income for Tyred then.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2020)

Never mind electrical repairs, time for a 

Plus the odd custard cream. And maybe an even custard cream as well...


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Never mind electrical repairs, time for a
> 
> Plus the odd custard cream. And maybe an* even custard cream* as well...


Not the odd custard cream for you then


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a workman outside with an allergic reaction to Tuesday. Every minute or so he erupts with a noise resembling 'Hwuikgh'


Sounds Welsh.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Aug 2020)

KFC for dinner this evening, although I did re-heat it in the air fryer. Because teenagers don't know what fried chicken looks like when it's done right, and also because the nearest KFC is about 10 miles from my home.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2020)

It's high time I toddled off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Aug 2020)

The house l live in has three stories , the top floor consists of a bedroom and a bathroom , shower etc. There is a plumbing leak up there !
This has become all too apparent on the ground floor, in the kitchen where water from the top floor has found its weary way through the building and is dripping through the ceiling .
There is a French plumber coming today to examine the problem, this scenario does not fill me with joy


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2020)

Black bin day, today.
I wonder where they'll leave it this week once they've emptied it.. 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2020)

Morning.
There is light drizzle here at the moment .
I had put our bin out and it has bin emptied .
Whilst I was watching the TV Schrodie stepped on the controller and the settings caption appeared. Obviously he thought that the colours needed changing . It took me ages to figure out how to get out and back to the normal picture .


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2020)

I have a pair of jeans which has decided all by itself to become trendy and developed a hole in the knee. 

How do these fashion conscious people manage to prevent their foot from taking a shortcut and popping out of the holes when putting their jeans on ?


----------



## postman (5 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I have a pair of jeans which has decided all by itself to become trendy and developed a hole in the knee.
> 
> How do these fashion conscious people manage to prevent their foot from taking a shortcut and popping out of the holes when putting their jeans on ?



What an incredible question.Also i think they look stupid,but aged 70 what do i know about fashion.


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2020)

aqws


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2020)

dewq


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2020)

Careful of the wheelie bins, they bite back. The wound on my wrist is healing slowly now after the black bin bit me last week.


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2020)

Been working in the shed (dressed before anyone says) with slippers on this week, rather than socks and shoes. Sooo much better.


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2020)

Bob's typing skills leave a lot to be desired, and he has fallen asleep on the kyeb


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Aug 2020)

French plumber has been and declared that the house is shrinking and this means that gaps are appearing through which water will find its way. He has used a mastic gun filler type tool . 
I am still trying to come to grips with his analysis of the problem.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> French plumber has been and declared that the house is shrinking and this means that gaps are appearing through which water will find its way. He has used a mastic gun filler type tool .
> I am still trying to come to grips with his analysis of the problem.


I thought French plumbing was a hole in the ground for waste and a bucket in the house.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Aug 2020)

Would it not be easier/better just to fix the leak then the size of the house is immaterial?


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I thought French plumbing was a hole in the ground for waste and a bucket in the house.


Oh no we are quite posh these days , you can buy all the appropriate hardware , its just fitting it properly thats the problem.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Would it not be easier/better just to fix the leak then the size of the house is immaterial?


Thats what the mastic gun was for apparently .....gap-mastic, mastic-gap ...ergo job done !


----------



## pawl (5 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Black bin day, today.
> I wonder where they'll leave it this week once they've emptied it.. 🤔




Big day in the bin collection here Two bins collected today Brown bin for garden waste.Blue lidded bin for plastic and any thing that can be recycled except black plastic.Cant stand the excitement.


----------



## pawl (5 Aug 2020)

postman said:


> What an incredible question.Also i think they look stupid,but aged 70 what do i know about fashion.


 

If I found out I had purchased a pair of jeans like that I would be returning them as unsuitable for purpose.

I do remember when skin tight jeans were in fashion laying in a bath full of water in an attempt to make them shrink a little more.Succesful as I changed from tenor in the church choir to alto Good job I got out of the bath before I became a soprano 😜😜😜


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Aug 2020)

It is quite cool here this morning, due to warm up quite a bit this weekend, but still cooler than July was.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Oh no we are quite posh these days , you can buy all the appropriate hardware , its just fitting it properly thats the problem.



View: https://youtu.be/W6KkdhwVP4w


----------



## postman (5 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> Bob's typing skills leave a lot to be desired, and he has fallen asleep on the kyeb




I think that is a bit mean.I am 70 and school was a long time ago,i do my best.Yours Bob Mee.


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2020)

"My" Bob has four legs, and a long whiskers, and he likes catching mice.


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> Been working in the shed (dressed before anyone says) with slippers on this week, rather than socks and shoes. Sooo much better.



I ended up in the shed once, while I was wearing my dressing gown, and accompanied by the man from the Water Board.


----------



## mybike (5 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I'm cooking with my favourite kitchen equipment ....my tagine which l bought fo 30p in a charity shop in Andover years ago. No one seemed to know what it was .....a bit exotic for Hampshire in those days .



Reminds me, I haven't used mine for a while. I wonder if you can cook rice in it?


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2020)

No rain today. It is sunny, warm and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

So I dusted off the mower and went to cut some grass. It is definitely more than knee high in place. Ooops. I may also have sampled a few plums while mowing. They are starting to ripen, so plum crumble may well be on the agenda.

I'll do some more this afternoon. Then I will have earned some art time / tinkering time.

Oh, and there's Formula E later too. The series is being sensible and is holding all the remaining races in Berlin.

And I need to decide what I shall be having for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> aqws





Speicher said:


> dewq



The first thing that sprung to mind was feline "help" with typing.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> "My" Bob has four legs, and a long whiskers, and he likes catching mice.


How'd you know @postman doesn't fit that description too.


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2020)

Amazon's here. Now't exciting ! My Wiggle order is ready to collect from the local shop - two days faster to use collect plus than delivery to my house.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> No rain today. It is sunny, warm and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> So I dusted off the mower and went to cut some grass. It is definitely more than knee high in place. Ooops. I may also have sampled a few plums while mowing. They are starting to ripen, so plum crumble may well be on the agenda.
> 
> ...


Oh, what time and which channel please? I wouldn't mind watching that!


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Aug 2020)

Balls. They're quite mundane aren't they? We take them for granted but we can't do without them.

Here's how they are made...


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Oh, what time and which channel please? I wouldn't mind watching that!



BBC red button, 6pm

But also via website / i-player.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> BBC red button, 6pm
> 
> But also via website / i-player.


ok thanks! I'll take a look later then. Not to everybody's taste but I quite like Formula E.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> ok thanks! I'll take a look later then. Not to everybody's taste but I quite like Formula E.



So do I  Like Formula E, that is.

Anyways, I have an appointment with a mower and some grass. Best get going.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Reminds me, I haven't used mine for a while. I wonder if you can cook rice in it?


I've been thinking about this, l guess if you were really careful and knew the right amount of water to right amount of rice it might be possible. The old one l have is made of glazed clay and it is cracked and blackened from use , l'm pretty sure that it would end in a messy disaster if l tried it. To be honest l always cook rice or couscous separately from whats going on in the tagine


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Aug 2020)

Apparently, I'm going to building a guinea pig run. My wife and daughter have informed me of this today.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2020)

Bonkers! Yesterday when I wanted to put the washing out I had to wait for a shower to pass, today I want to put washing out and I'm having to wait for a shower to pass, both days didn't have any rain in the weather forecast.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am here now.
> 
> Later on I will not be here, I will be wented somewhere else. I wouldn't start from here if I was you.



I didn't start from here: I'm just passing through.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Bonkers! Yesterday when I wanted to put the washing out I had to wait for a shower to pass, today I want to put washing out and I'm having to wait for a shower to pass, both days didn't have any rain in the weather forecast.



@Reynard: Have you been "Sharing" the weather again?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2020)

I just ordered a beer online from the bar and got an email confirming it. The bar's only 5 yards away! That's covid for you.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2020)

Grass mown, tinkering done, crisps and  acquired.

Formula E time!!!


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just ordered a beer online from the bar and got an email confirming it. The bar's only 5 yards away! That's covid for you.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> @Reynard: Have you been "Sharing" the weather again?



Can't pin that one on me today, it's been mostly sunny, dry, warm and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

I'd happily share warmth and sunshine.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


>


The app invited me to track my shipment. So I watched the chap bring it over.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The app invited me to track my shipment. So I watched the chap bring it over.


Were you *in* when the shipment arrived, or did the deliverer have to leave it round the back of the bin?


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> ok thanks! I'll take a look later then. Not to everybody's taste but I quite like Formula E.


Zzzzzt zzzzttt zzzzt

Suppose you don't need ear muffs.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> Zzzzzt zzzzttt zzzzt
> 
> Suppose you don't need ear muffs.


Yeah they ought to put playing cards in the spokes or something.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> Zzzzzt zzzzttt zzzzt
> 
> Suppose you don't need ear muffs.


Can't beat Megaphone Exhausts,


View: https://youtu.be/g-I38mZmZNk


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2020)

Ouf! That was a race that took a while to get going, but when it did...


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2020)

No 1 grandson learned 3 valuable life lessons this afternoon. 

1. When asked, then told to stop doing something. Stop doing it. 

2. Wooden swing seats, once pushed quite hard, return after a short while. 

3. Cold water on a cotton pad is quite soothing on a bumped forehead. 

No children were harmed (much) during the creation of this post


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2020)

Time to go feed the cats, and then time to go feed me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Aug 2020)

Fish and chips and beer tonight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> No 1 grandson learned 3 valuable life lessons this afternoon.
> 
> 1. When asked, then told to stop doing something. Stop doing it.
> 
> ...


Any hugs given to be passed on to g-kid. I had a swing swoop down on me in Roundhay Park, caught me on the lip. Much blood, 5 stitches, almost as many as my years back then


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> No 1 grandson learned 3 valuable life lessons this afternoon.
> 
> 1. When asked, then told to stop doing something. Stop doing it.
> 
> ...



It was amazing to me how many experiences it took Beautiful Daughter to accept the existence of gravity.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It was amazing to me how many experiences it took Beautiful Daughter to accept the existence of gravity.



Fake news. Gravity is made up by governments to keep us on the ground and support the airline industry.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Any hugs given to be passed on to g-kid. I had a swing swoop down on me in Roundhay Park, caught me on the lip. Much blood, 5 stitches, almost as many as my years back then


He is 5, too, but no stitches or blood,happily..


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2020)

postman said:


> What an incredible question.Also i think they look stupid,but aged 70 what do i know about fashion.


And the people for buying worn out jeans .


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Fake news. Gravity is made up by governments to keep us on the ground and support the airline industry.



That certainly seems to be her opinion, that or it is something for _other _people.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> French plumber has been and declared that the house is shrinking and this means that gaps are appearing through which water will find its way. He has used a mastic gun filler type tool .
> I am still trying to come to grips with his analysis of the problem.


Should you get out whilst you still can ?


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> Zzzzzt zzzzttt zzzzt
> 
> Suppose you don't need ear muffs.


No I don't. I do need an alarm clock though. I nodded off this afternoon and missed the race completely!


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Should you get out whilst you still can ?


On closely questioning the plumber it turns out that the house is not shrinking but some of the timbers are . This puts things like tiled showers under unfair amounts of agro so they give up and leak


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Can't beat Megaphone Exhausts,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/g-I38mZmZNk



Some great old bikes there! I like the sidecars. I used to know a guy who rode sidecar at the Isle of Man a few times. He said in places the bike was 3 feet off the ground and he was a further 3 feet above that! I believe his driver was quite successful though.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Some great old bikes there! I like the sidecars. I used to know a guy who rode sidecar at the Isle of Man a few times. He said in places the bike was 3 feet off the ground and he was a further 3 feet above that! I believe his driver was quite successful though.


Sounds like Ballaugh Bridge,


View: https://youtu.be/dHFiMTmp2eM


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Sounds like Ballaugh Bridge,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/dHFiMTmp2eM



I believe that was the name he mentioned! Hairy innit? lol

Edit: It probably just felt like 3 feet!


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I believe that was the name he mentioned! Hairy innit? lol
> 
> Edit: It probably just felt like 3 feet!


The solos get some serious 'air'



View: https://youtu.be/BE7ByP1uV7M


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Aug 2020)

Some of these get a bit more airborne!


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The solos get some serious 'air'
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/BE7ByP1uV7M



They certainly do! One or two came down on their front wheel, which got me a bit worried


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2020)

Cats got a tin of gourmet to share.

I got a cheese, spinach, onion, pepper and mushroom omelette, the last of the tabbouleh and then raspberries to finish,


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> No I don't. I do need an alarm clock though. I nodded off this afternoon and missed the race completely!



Catch up on the i-player.

I won't spoiler it for you xxx

And we do it all again tomorrow!!! Actually, all the races are on at 6pm, so that's an easy one to remember.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Aug 2020)

Nothing much to report from Suffolk. Usual housework, dandelion beheading and coffee drinking chores completed over the past couple of days.

About the only interesting thing to happen was going past Ipswich Hospital as the air ambulance took off yesterday afternoon. Dust & leaves blown by the rotors' downdraft & turbine exhaust can be quite painful.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> <snip>
> Oh, and there's Formula E later too. The series is being sensible and is holding all the remaining races in Berlin fitting proper engines.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


>



Oi!!!


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Aug 2020)

A new record... walked round Aldi so many times today my fitbit clocked up 13 miles. No wonder I'm knackered.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2020)

Right, time for a  and some even custard creams.

I have just bought some bike bits.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, time for a  and some even custard creams.
> 
> I have just bought some bike bits.


Remember it's bike bits, not bis kits.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Remember it's bike bits, not bis kits.



Well, it should be easy to tell them apart.

One lot's edible, the other lot isn't.

Unless, of course, you come up with one of your, ahem, classic finds...  Which you probably will. Someone, somewhere undoubtedly makes chocolate bicycle parts...


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Aug 2020)

I spent the afternoon in a small town in the Midwest. Roanoke has about 2,000 people. I went there because it also has a drivers license facility. It only took about an hour there. With social distancing, they only let four people in at a time, so I had to wait in a four person line, instead of a hundred person line I would have had locally. Both lines moved about the same speed, about a person every 10 minutes. I would rather drive 30 miles to spend an hour waiting for a license, then drive 10 miles and spend about 3 hours waiting in a line, due to my bum foot and leg.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, it should be easy to tell them apart.
> 
> One lot's edible, the other lot isn't.
> 
> Unless, of course, you come up with one of your, ahem, classic finds...  Which you probably will. Someone, somewhere undoubtedly makes chocolate bicycle parts...













Only one lot edible, eh!


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Aug 2020)

Two bin (day), or not two bin (day), that is the question.


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Two bin (day), or not two bin (day), that is the question.


Be careful that you don't suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune !


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Be careful that you don't suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune !


Good point! But if I do, I shall take arms against that sea of troubles and by opposing, end them.


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Good point! But if I do, I shall take arms against that sea of troubles and by opposing, end them.


Fair enough but make sure that you avoid that undiscovered country from who's bourn no traveller returns .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I spent the afternoon in a small town in the Midwest. Roanoke has about 2,000 people. I went there because it also has a drivers license facility. It only took about an hour there. With social distancing, they only let four people in at a time, so I had to wait in a four person line, instead of a hundred person line I would have had locally. Both lines moved about the same speed, about a person every 10 minutes. I would rather drive 30 miles to spend an hour waiting for a license, then drive 10 miles and spend about 3 hours waiting in a line, due to my bum foot and leg.


Is that the same Roanoke where everyone in the recent settlement once vanished overnight?


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Fair enough but make sure that you avoid that undiscovered country from who's bourn no traveller returns .


Fair counsel indeed 👍

Wonder what the Bard would have done with emoticons?

[Edit: emoji]


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Fair counsel indeed 👍
> 
> Wonder what the Bard would have done with emoticons?
> 
> [Edit: emoji]


Ay, there's the rub


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2020)

Green and brown bin collection day today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2020)

I've just had 2 (TWO!) bacon rolls.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had 2 (TWO!) bacon rolls.


I'm twice as jealous than if you had only 1 (one)


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2020)

Had a bit of a rant at my son last night. He'd been at our caravan since Thursday until late Monday. This happened as our lockdown came in (Greater Manchester) - anyway, they ignored it as in a different 'country'. None of them showered over the 4 days. Chucked him in the shower on Tuesday morning 

Anyway, yesterday, he was up early and said he was going walking with a couple of friends. OK - an hour or two we thought. Nope, turned up wet through at midnight (had taken spare clothes) some 16 hours later. I did explain he shouldn't be spending that much time with others - clothes straight in the washing machine and him in the shower. 'Oh the rules are confusing' !  He'd been really good during lockdown, but now it's been eased the younger lot are back to normal !


----------



## pawl (6 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, it should be easy to tell them apart.
> 
> One lot's edible, the other lot isn't.
> 
> Unless, of course, you come up with one of your, ahem, classic finds...  Which you probably will. Someone, somewhere undoubtedly makes chocolate bicycle parts...





From what I’ve seen on this website some bike parts are made of cheese.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2020)

Morning.
It is grey and drizzling here. The grey has brightened up a bit though .
Yesterday afternoon we decided to go out for a drive to Chew Valley reservoir for a trip out . As there were some road closures around our normal route around Bath we let our sat nav work out a route . 
Never knew those places existed or the narrow twisting roads . We didn't arrive at our destination. I got fed up of being led down narrow lanes and not coming across a major road so that I could figure out where I was . Once I found a place on a sign I recognised I headed for it . West Harptree! It was a place I was familiar with which we used to pass through on our way to Weston Super Mare when the kids were young. We eventually found the lake, a straight road running through it with a large lake to one side and a smaller bit to the other, with parking alongside the road . Although it looked familiar there were certain bits which didn't seem quite right . 
I parked the car and got out . It wasn't half windy. I could almost lean into the wind and be supported by it at an angle . . I pittied a cyclist that was having to battle against that .
We stayed for a while, had an ice-cream and watched the Ducks, Swans , Coots, oh! And a big Egret. The rain moved in I decided to wait until it had blown over before we moved on towards West Harptree.
We eventually went through the village heading towards Bath and saw what we had been looking for, the lake! But it was a bit like dejavu. We thought we had just been here, but not ! It was confusing in that the two places could look so similar yet have subtle differences that made you think things had changed over the years. Even the place that we remembered had changed , the water reeds have spread so that the lake is now further away. We stayed a while before setting off on what was a familiar road to me .
Although it was very confusing we have now discovered another place to visit on a day out .


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> From what I’ve seen on this website some bike parts are made of cheese.



I've noticed that as well.


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2020)

Deja Vu with last Thursday - grey and muggy. Hopefully it will turn out much nicer like last week - was a bit hot last Thursday evening - sat outside in the garden with some wine and I may have drank too much hearing about the lockdown rules last week. Nearly wrote off my day off work with the hang over. Off work tomorrow (using leave up).

This evening I'm off to the van, just me and MrsF as the teens are staying home (son working doing Dominoes delivery) and daughter heard we might be doing lots of walking and cycling. MrsF taking her hybrid this time. She said the Full suspension BMC just want's to be ridden fast, and she goes too hard on it and knackers herself out.  She finds the hybrid more relaxing ! - First time I've heard anyone say that about a mountain bike.

I'm hoping to spot a dolphin or two as we are doing a trip to North Anglesey - Point Lynas - as there has been some recent sightings


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Is that the same Roanoke where everyone in the recent settlement once vanished overnight?


No, this one was a bit late for Sir Walter Raleigh, being founded in the 1870's, or thereabouts. It is not an island. It has about 2,000 people, which makes it big enough for a grocery store (IGA). It had a railroad, but that has been gone since the 1980's. About 6 streets of downtown, a furniture store, a roadhouse, a grocery store, and the like.


----------



## tyred (6 Aug 2020)

I suspect a heavy shower of rain is imminent


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Fair enough but make sure that you avoid that undiscovered country from who's bourn no traveller returns .


I wonder how many know what that means.


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I wonder how many know what that means.





oldwheels said:


> I wonder how many know what that means.


I suppose if you've either read or seen a performance of Hamlet you will know .


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I suppose if you've either read or seen a performance of Hamlet you will know .


I do know what it means. Did not learn it at school but came across it later in life. I just wondered how widespread that knowledge is tho'.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2020)

Intermittent drizzle (cap on, cap off, cap on type stuff) turning into more settled cap on drizzle.


----------



## woodbutcher (6 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I do know what it means. Did not learn it at school but came across it later in life. I just wondered how widespread that knowledge is tho'.


Fair point, and since you mention school , l wonder if Shakespeare is even part of the English curriculum these days ?


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Aug 2020)

I wonder if anyone in Germany knows someone who would love this?? 🤔


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2020)

Overcast, warm and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. Keeps looking like rain, but never does.

Had a bit of a kitchen morning, and have prepped everything for a plum crumble. All I need to do to it later is just throw the topping on top of the fruit and wang it in the oven when the Formula E race is done.

Anyway, it's lunchtime. There may well be sausage rolls on the agenda.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> From what I’ve seen on this website some bike parts are made of cheese.



Not made from my stash of Gruyere, though...


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2020)

I've been out on my bike this morning, I've ridden 53 miles, brings my weeks total to 111miles.


----------



## pawl (6 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been out on my bike this morning, I've ridden 53 miles, brings my weeks total to 111miles.


Nice one👍👍👍


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Aug 2020)

I've filled the car up with petrol, for the first time since March.


----------



## pawl (6 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not made from my stash of Gruyere, though...


 

Can’t say I have ever eaten that sort of cheese Is it a bit more durable than Red Leicester 🦴🦴🦴


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Can’t say I have ever eaten that sort of cheese Is it a bit more durable than Red Leicester 🦴🦴🦴


It's less friable than Leicester. Not that I've ever fried Leicester.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Can’t say I have ever eaten that sort of cheese Is it a bit more durable than Red Leicester 🦴🦴🦴



It's quite elastic, but full of holes...


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2020)

Anyways, cut another load of grass and did a bit of DIY.

The cutlery drawer in the kitchen parted company with its handle. As luck would have it, the screw thread doesn't match those on the handles of the other units, and neither have I the right kind of glue to hand.

So I waxed some upholstery thread, wrapped it around the screw thread and re-fitted the handle. It's a workable temporary solution until I get to town and acquire some anaerobic adhesive aka superglue.

Now having a  and a bag of crisps and settling down to watch the Formula E. It's on the i-player this evening rather than on the red button.


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Aug 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> I've filled the car up with petrol, for the first time since March.


Last fill up January. Still got half a tank left. I've heard that fuel can go 'off' - time for a top up?


----------



## Phaeton (6 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> watch the Formula E. It's on the i-player this evening rather than on the red button.


I tried that last night but with typical BBC incompetence it wasn't available


----------



## raleighnut (6 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Last fill up January. Still got half a tank left. I've heard that fuel can go 'off' - time for a top up?


Aye it's the Ethanol that degrades


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I tried that last night but with typical BBC incompetence it wasn't available



How odd... I've had no problems. But sometimes you have to go looking for it as it won't be on the main page.

Tonight's race was pretty decent. More tactical than yesterday, but eminently watchable nonetheless.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Last fill up January. Still got half a tank left. I've heard that fuel can go 'off' - time for a top up?





raleighnut said:


> Aye it's the Ethanol that degrades



That's right, but it's reckoned to be good for a year apparently.

I normally fill up every week or so, meaning lockdown has saved me a fortune.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> How odd... I've had no problems. But sometimes you have to go looking for it as it won't be on the main page.
> 
> Tonight's race was pretty decent. More tactical than yesterday, but eminently watchable nonetheless.


Qualifying for Race 7 was there but no Race 6, but Race 6 was there tonight, so possibly their usual incompetence that you have to wait until they see fit to make it available,


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> How odd... I've had no problems. But sometimes you have to go looking for it as it won't be on the main page.
> 
> Tonight's race was pretty decent. More tactical than yesterday, but eminently watchable nonetheless.


Is it only on the Beeb? Only I tried the red button the other day, hoping I might get at least the end of the race, and the first thing that happened was a box sprung up asking if I have a TV licence! I assume that if I had said no it wouldn't have let me watch it - so I didn't bother.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2020)

Mmmmmmm, that plum crumble and custard was 

I may have been a bit


----------



## Phaeton (6 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Is it only on the Beeb? Only I tried the red button the other day, hoping I might get at least the end of the race, and the first thing that happened was a box sprung up asking if I have a TV licence! I assume that if I had said no it wouldn't have let me watch it - so I didn't bother.


Tried to see if it was on Channel 5 I'm sure it used to be but didn't come up on My5 either, nor Youtube, so I went to bed, watched race 6 this afternoon & I still can't get enthused by it, the track is better being wide, but why put the boost so far off the racing line, they are guaranteed to lose a place thereby making the boost ineffective. To me the boost should be on the racing line so they have to go round it each lap & then when they take if they get both a boost & a shorter/quicker track


----------



## tyred (6 Aug 2020)

The click that I thought was coming from the bottom bracket seems to be coming from the the bearing on my right pedal.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Fair point, and since you mention school , l wonder if Shakespeare is even part of the English curriculum these days ?


I've been telling my kids how 'cool' Shakespeare is since they were born. My 9-year-old drew a parallel between a situation we were talking about and one of Shakespeare's plays the other day. I was so proud (and surprised) I nearly fell off my chair. I'm still feeling smug nearly a week later!


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2020)

I've just bought some more bike bits.

These ones are a bit more rubbery than yesterday's choice.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> That's right, but it's reckoned to be good for a year apparently.
> 
> I normally fill up every week or so, meaning lockdown has saved me a fortune.



I usually put 10 litres in the car once a week, during full lockdown I was putting in 10 litres a fortnight, I saved a bob or two as well.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

All this talk of petrol "going off", has me wondering what some 25 year old petrol will be like.

I've two litres(fuel bottle size), waiting for me to use it.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2020)

@Jenkins, I blame you.
Happily spending two days in





right up to 03:00 this morning

Then,





Now I'm in


----------



## raleighnut (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> All this talk of petrol "going off", has me wondering what some 25 year old petrol will be like.
> 
> I've two litres(fuel bottle size), waiting for me to use it.


It'll be fine in a stove


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> It'll be fine in a stove


It's not even been opened in that time. Sat/stored in the dark, in sealed containers.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> @Jenkins, I blame you.
> Happily spending two days in
> View attachment 540203
> 
> ...


I don't know why you're blaming me - it's not my fault you purchased a Ryanair ticket to London (Bristol) airport and they just diverted to the 'nearest'!


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I don't know why you're blaming me - it's not my fault you purchased a Ryanair ticket to London (Bristol) airport and they just diverted to the 'nearest'!



I've no idea why my lunchtime sausage rolls have got anything to do with @classic33 's perambulations around britain & Ireland... 

Am I missing something?


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Anyways, more importantly, I have a  and two custard creams.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've no idea why my lunchtime sausage rolls have got anything to do with @classic33 's perambulations around britain & Ireland...
> 
> Am I missing something?


Explain Please!


----------



## raleighnut (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's not even been opened in that time. Sat/stored in the dark, in sealed containers.


Maz's Son in Law an ex squaddie was given the job of returning fuel from an Army fuel store to the refinery once, a few of the 5 gallon cans 'might' have made it into his cars petrol tank whilst they were emptying thousands of these into the fuel bowser for transport to 'recycling' 
The Car 'pinked' a bit with this old stuff in it but other than that it was OK 

BTW they were at the job for months, 3 of em climbing up a ladder and pouring it into the top hatch of one bowser which then drove a couple of hundred miles to offload whilst they refilled the 'jerry cans' with fresh juice, affixed the wire seals and returned them to the secure storage,naturally this was all done well away from the buildings on the barracks and the fresh stuff had to be accounted for but the 'stale' fuel wasn't checked. His Sergeant was the one who instigated this caper, apparently it's a regular thing.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Had a bit of a kitchen morning, and have prepped everything for a plum crumble. All I need to do to it later is just throw the topping on top of the fruit and wang it in the oven when the Formula E race is done.
> 
> Anyway, it's lunchtime. *There may well be sausage rolls on the agenda*.


Any left? If so break out the trebuchet and don't forget to account for the light south easterly breeze.

If not I may have to make some comment about watching the plum crumble being more interesting than Formula zzzzz


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've no idea why my lunchtime sausage rolls have got anything to do with @classic33 's perambulations around britain & Ireland...
> 
> Am I missing something?


Yes - my edit to remove an errant quote. Sorry.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Explain Please!



How can I explain if I'm just as clueless as you? 

I mean I might have lost the plot years ago, but this one takes the biskit...


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I don't know why you're blaming me - it's not my fault you purchased a Ryanair ticket to London (Bristol) airport and they just diverted to the 'nearest'!


You mean you don't remember this,


Jenkins said:


> I'm just waiting for the system to put you somewhere in Lancashire


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> How can I explain if I'm just as clueless as you?
> 
> I mean I might have lost the plot years ago, but this one takes the biskit...


You quote Jenkins, but blame me for your sausage rolls.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Any left? If so break out the trebuchet and don't forget to account for the light south easterly breeze.
> 
> If not I may have to make some comment about watching the plum crumble being more interesting than Formula zzzzz



Alas no sausage rolls left, but I do still have plum crumble.

We'll have to have a pillow fight over your Formula zzzzzzzz... Suitably socially distanced, of course


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You quote Jenkins, but blame me for your sausage rolls.



Feck, I really have lost the plot, haven't I? And I can't blame it on being drunk.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2020)

If anyone's lost the plot here it's me. I couldn't even find it with full guidance programmed into a Garmin.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> If anyone's lost the plot here it's me. I couldn't even find it with full guidance programmed into a Garmin.



Ah well, you know what they say about birds of a feather...


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> If anyone's lost the plot here it's me. I couldn't even find it with full guidance programmed into a Garmin.


Have you tried a map & compass?


----------



## raleighnut (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have you tried a map & compass?


He'd end up sticking the Compass into his leg.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2020)

And as for being drunk, it brings to mind one of my favouite Douglas Adams quotes (other than "Ford, you're turning into a penguin. Stop it")

“It's unpleasantly like being drunk." 
"What's so unpleasant about being drunk?" 
"You ask a glass of water.”


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> He'd end up sticking the Compass into his leg.



Maybe a divining rod and chicken entrails might be safer...


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> He'd end up sticking the Compass into his leg.


Once I'd bandaged my hand having grabbed the compass the wrong way up.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Or, to quote B5

... so far off the star maps, you needed a hunting dog and a ouija board...


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Maybe a divining rod and chicken entrails might be safer...


I can get the chicken entrails, who has a divining rod spare?


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> I can get the chicken entrails, who has a divining rod spare?



Alas not me. But I do have runes, several tarot decks and a crystal ball...


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Once I'd bandaged my hand having grabbed the compass the wrong way up.


Paper cuts from the map I presume.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Paper cuts from the map I presume.


No, with my lack of aptitude I'd grab the pointed end of the compass and put it straight through my palm. The papercuts would come while filling out the HSW3 afterwards.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Alas not me. But I do have runes, several tarot decks and a crystal ball...


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 540212



Well, that's far better than Sybill Trelawney. And not a bottle of cooking sherry in sight


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, that's far better than Sybill Trelawney. And not a bottle of cooking sherry in sight


You have cooking sherry!


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You have cooking sherry!



No.

But I do have a bottle of 20 year old Shaoxing rice wine that I won on a raffle at a cat show.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> No.
> 
> But I do have a bottle of 20 year old Shaoxing rice wine that I won on a raffle at a cat show.


Is it time to get rid of it, or are you planning on letting it "age a bit"?


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is it time to get rid of it, or are you planning on letting it "age a bit"?



The latter, but if nothing else, it comes in a beautiful ceramic bottle - which is surely worth more than the £1 strip of raffle tickets.

It was on one of those raffles where you put your tickets into the pots for specific prizes. No one else knew what it was, I don't think.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Right, time I toddled off to bed. Sleepy Reynard.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've been telling my kids how 'cool' Shakespeare is since they were born. My 9-year-old drew a parallel between a situation we were talking about and one of Shakespeare's plays the other day. I was so proud (and surprised) I nearly fell off my chair. I'm still feeling smug nearly a week later!
> Point proven re Shakespeare ....as relevant today as ever! And you're 9-year-old proved it perfectly....nice one young sir/madam


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Aug 2020)

Back from a quick walk with my dogs, sitting outside on the terrace with my first coffee of the day . Better enjoy the moment because it is going to get rather hot today and there isn't a breath of wind.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2020)

Just back from a 5 mile shakedown ride 
Time to start thinking about work i suppose


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> No.
> 
> But I do have a bottle of 20 year old Shaoxing rice wine that I won on a raffle at a cat show.



In the back of our kitchen cupboard we have a 37 year old bottle of port left over from our wedding reception.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> In the back of our kitchen cupboard we have a 37 year old bottle of port left over from our wedding reception.


I misread that as 37 bottles!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> All this talk of petrol "going off", has me wondering what some 25 year old petrol will be like.
> 
> I've two litres(fuel bottle size), waiting for me to use it.


Vintage ?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2020)

Morning.
It was a bit foggy first thing this morning . It is now bright and sunny.
I went out for a 13 mile cycle ride with my friends last night. It was a bit grey when we set off but it brightened up later .


----------



## Phaeton (7 Aug 2020)

2nd recovery ride, back fine, still a bit of discomfort from the left hip, but that is susceptible since the motorbike accident 40 years ago. Whilst I've not been riding I fitted a Suntour SP12 seatpost like I have on the ebike, it's moved the seat 25mm back & has transformed the bike, it's always seemed twitchy on the front & almost impossible to ride no handed as the slightest upper body movement would have to make a grab for the bars, now it's solid rode 1/2 mile without hands round corners, much improved.

Edit:- Just seen on ridewithgps I have just topped 1000 miles this year


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2020)

Morning all. Looks like being a warm & sunny day - perfect for a trip to the seaside.

In which case I'm going to have to get into Felixstowe for food shopping soon before all the day trippers arrive.


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> I can get the chicken entrails, who has a divining rod spare?


Cannot help you there, but I do know what "pinking" is!


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Just back from a 5 mile shakedown ride
> Time to start thinking about work i suppose



What happens when you finish thinking about it?


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Aug 2020)

Temperatures are forecast to be 40c plus for the next few days .....its an ill wind etc. l can make some sun dried tomatoes and bottle them in olive oil .


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> What happens when you finish thinking about it?


Go for another ride to clear your head ?


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Go for another ride to clear your head ?



Excellent strategy!

Tis a good thing that my Slack is made of fabric and not something that would melt in this heat.

I can park my reclining garden chair in the shade of a giant Berberis "tree" which also happens to be in the path of a pleasant breeze coming off the Malverns.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Vintage ?


You mean it might be worth more now!


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Temperatures are forecast to be 40c plus for the next few days .....*its an ill wind *etc. l can make some sun dried tomatoes and bottle them in olive oil .


Thought you said there was no wind.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Thought you said there was no wind.


Nothing more than a metaphorical mix to add piquancy to my tomatoes


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2020)

I've been out in the garden trimming our hazelnut bush which has shot up this year. We then had to cut up what I had cut off to put into our compost bin.
We have come in now as it is getting too hot out .
There are a lot of boos busy in our lavender .


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Nothing more than a metaphorical mix to add piquancy to my tomatoes


Does it alter the taste much then, an ill wind?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2020)

Grrr! Homes Under the Hammer is on ! 

Is the main presenter sleeping rough ? It sure looks like it .


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Does it alter the taste much then, an ill wind?


Theoretically maybe , realistically hopefully, practically dunno l haven't dried them yet !


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> What happens when you finish thinking about it?



Not a lot


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2020)

I've just driven home from Bristol and I'm now having a proper cup of tea! Tastes good.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Sunny, still and meltingly hot here chez Casa Reynard.

I dropped off mum's prescription slip off at the quacks this morning, but other than that, i have been doing indoor type things.

Poppy has caught a shrew and let it go in the dining room. She is currently entertaining herself hunting it.

I am going to have some lunch, then spend the afternoon working on a couple of art projects and watching the snooker. Planned trip to LBS is off as it's too hot and it's not urgent.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sunny, still and meltingly hot here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I dropped off mum's prescription slip off at the quacks this morning, but other than that, i have been doing indoor type things.
> 
> ...


Hot sunny and spitting with rain here in Leicester


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Had a turkey and avocado sandwich, two  and some plums for lunch. Now sat watching the snooker.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> Excellent strategy!
> 
> Tis a good thing that my Slack is made of fabric and not something that would melt in this heat.
> 
> I can park my reclining garden chair in the shade of a giant Berberis "tree" which also happens to be in the path of a pleasant breeze coming off the Malverns.



My slack is also made of fabric. But, pray, what is this pleasant breeze of which you speak?


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> Cannot help you there, but I do know what "pinking" is!



As do I. And I have the shears that'll do it.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Aug 2020)

I suddely have a hankering for plum jam.

Which is unfortunate because
a. I don't have any
and
b. I couldn't eat it even if I did, as I'm diabetic.

Bummer.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Aug 2020)

Hopefully a car mechanic is coming later to take my car away for a service & MOT. Should get it back on Monday.

Then I can look at it on the drive for a few more weeks...


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I suddely have a hankering for plum jam.
> 
> Which is unfortunate because
> a. I don't have any
> ...



Drat...

You could try plum butter instead, which is made with two parts fruit to one part sugar, as opposed to jam, which (bought) is usually 65% sugar, 35% fruit...


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Drat...
> 
> You could try plum butter instead, which is made with two parts fruit to one part sugar, as opposed to jam, which (bought) is usually 65% sugar, 35% fruit...


Usually with fruit (other than oranges, apples and grapes) I boil it down to make a sauce, using Stevia as a sweetener. Then have it with diabetic ice cream (which is very nice). I have done that with plums, gooseberries and apples too.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Usually with fruit (other than oranges, apples and grapes) I boil it down to make a sauce, using Stevia as a sweetener. Then have it with diabetic ice cream (which is very nice). I have done that with plums, gooseberries and apples too.



Mmmm, I do this too. Usually with raspberries if I can get them cheaply, or with blackberries that I've foraged from the hedgerows. Although I use sugar. It's lovely swirled into plain yoghurt with just a dash of vanilla extract. Which you can then also freeze if you want. I like frozen yoghurt, as I find a lot of ice cream too sweet.


----------



## pawl (7 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Hot sunny and spitting with rain here in Leicester




It’s as dry as Dragos y fronts here😱😱😱


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

It's clouding over here.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Aug 2020)

I am being plagued by 'seed hoovers' aka pigeons! I don't know why I bother to try and feed the small birds. If the hoovers don't get it the starlings will.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I am being plagued by 'seed hoovers' aka pigeons! I don't know why I bother to try and feed the small birds. If the hoovers don't get it the starlings will.



Pigeon pie is very good, btw...


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Pigeon pie is very good, btw...


A bit too 'gamey' for me I'm afraid. When I worked at Biggleswade there were flocks of 500-1000 going after the nearby fields of brussels sprouts, so we went pigeon shooting at lunchtime. I took a few home and mum made a pie... but I wasn't keen.

I just found three tubs of gooseberry sauce in the freezer and I had 3 apples, So I've just made a crumble. Its in the oven now


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> A bit too 'gamey' for me I'm afraid. When I worked at Biggleswade there were flocks of 500-1000 going after the nearby fields of brussels sprouts, so we went pigeon shooting at lunchtime. I took a few home and mum made a pie... but I wasn't keen.
> 
> I just found three tubs of gooseberry sauce in the freezer and I had 3 apples, So I've just made a crumble. Its in the oven now



Each to his or her own, I suppose. I don't mind pigeon, but other than the breast, there's not an awful lot of meat on one. The cats like them though, but they operate a pick-your-own service. It's hilarious watching pigeons drunk on windfall fruit, and for Poppy and Lexi, it's as easy as shooting fish in a barrel. What's not such fun is if they decide to pluck them indoors... 

Crumble is good. I still have plum crumble for tonight.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

I'm going to nip out for a quick bike ride. I'd prefer to go later, but those clouds on the horizon are getting darker...


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Aug 2020)

Yes there isn't much meat on them. Mum just used the breasts because the rest wasn't worth the effort.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2020)

Our local TV news put out a public information warning earlier about the Asian Hornet which can devastate beehives saying that people should be on the look out for then . So you would think that they would show some pictures clearly illustrating what people should be on the look out for . So they showed a person who studies insects , some honey bees , a wooden display case and some very dark pictures of some hornets. So now I know what to look out for !


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Ah, I needed that hour in the company of Wiggy #1, the Rouen roadie.

Haven't ridden it since late April / early May, mainly because the hybrid was nearer the front door.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2020)

An Asian Hornet.. 👍🏼


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2020)

I'm dining out tonight - socially distancing as nearest human probably at least two metres miles away.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Speaking of... Time I fed the cats, and then time to feed me.

Going to be a bitsas tonight to help clear out the fridge.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 540362
> 
> 
> An Asian Hornet.. 👍🏼


I hope that man has very very small hands!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope that man has very very small hands!


And very fast legs if he releases it


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2020)

Sat here with a  and watching O'Sullivan v Ding


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2020)

Having done the shopping this morning I entered into an aternoon of inactivicy. With the exception of the effort of loading the washing machine 3 times and then hanging the washed items on the line, I did nothing except read and listen to the radio and a couple of podcasts while drinking coffee & orange squash (from separate vessels before @classic33 chimes in). 

Despite sitting in the shade I have still managed to go a bit red somehow.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Having done the shopping this morning I entered into an aternoon of inactivicy. With the exception of the effort of loading the washing machine 3 times and then hanging the washed items on the line, I did nothing except read and listen to the radio and a couple of podcasts while *drinking coffee & orange squash (from separate vessels before @classic33 chimes in)*.
> 
> Despite sitting in the shade I have still managed to go a bit red somehow.


At the same time?
Was the coffee that bad.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> At the same time?
> Was the coffee that bad.


2 straws
No, but the orange squash was.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> 2 straws
> No, but the orange squash was.


You'll not be buying it again then.

Coffee through a straw though!


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll not be buying it again then.
> 
> Coffee through a straw though!



Could've been iced coffee...


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Could've been iced coffee...


You mean like that stuff Costa say they now sell?


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean like that stuff Costa say they now sell?



Wouldn't know, I don't tend to frequent coffee shops. Besides, on looking at their prices, I've discovered that I've short arms and deep pockets...


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2020)

Anyways, I has a thirsty, so time for a


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wouldn't know, I don't tend to frequent coffee shops. Besides, on looking at their prices, I've discovered that I've short arms and deep pockets...


Aside from their ad on telly tonight, I'd not know either.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2020)

Anyways, tea made, just waiting for it to brew.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Aug 2020)

Fish sticks and french fries are ready, here. My nephew is getting married next year. That is all the current news from the Midwest. Oh, and Aldi was crowded.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fish sticks and french fries are ready, here. My nephew is getting married next year. That is all the current news from the Midwest. Oh, and Aldi was crowded.


How much rain have you had. If no rain, how warm did they forecast. Were they right?


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, tea made, just waiting for it to brew.


And then you'll be putting it in the freezer!


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2020)

Right, 's time I wasn't here. Nunnight xxx


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2020)

Time for some early morning smiles before it gets warm ☺️


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Aug 2020)

Not going to mention weather again after this but slight change forecast today ....average temp. 35c daytime humidity 95% so who needs a sauna


----------



## Phaeton (8 Aug 2020)

Quite refreshingly cool here today (currently) coffee being enjoyed


----------



## Phaeton (8 Aug 2020)

Do I go get another coffee is the question, I do fancy one, the last one was very good, but do I need the caffeine


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 540362
> 
> 
> An Asian Hornet.. 👍🏼


Now why couldn't they have done something simple like that ?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2020)

Morning.
I was being a cat servant . Hen I went downstairs to make another  Schrodie was waiting at the for wanting to go out . When I came back with the hot  he was waiting at the window wanting to come in .


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Aug 2020)

Woop woop! I've just discovered that Formula E is on the Quest channel! Also Eurosport... and practice sessions & qualifying are on Youtube (I'm watching now), Facebook and The Formula E website.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Now why couldn't they have done something simple like that ?


What, pick them up one by one? That would take ages!


----------



## woodbutcher (8 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Do I go get another coffee is the question, I do fancy one, the last one was very good, but do I need the caffeine


Thats four yes's .....sounds like Britains got "talent"


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I was being a cat servant . Hen I went downstairs to make another  Schrodie was waiting at the for wanting to go out . When I came back with the hot  he was waiting at the window wanting to come in .


Las night I knew 3 of ours were out the front so before retiring I went and called Kizzy, Fifi and Cinders........................Merlin* came running in. no sign of the others. 

* The Cat arrived with that name BTW


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Aug 2020)

I have the sleepy bug today. Coffee isn't working. I'll retreat to my bedroom and close the curtains.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> It’s as dry as Dragos y fronts here😱😱😱


We had the one really black cloud come over and do its best, I think it was a baby thunderstorm.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have the sleepy bug today. Coffee isn't working. I'll retreat to my bedroom and close the curtains.










I thought you were going to close the curtains!


----------



## midlife (8 Aug 2020)

What happened to the retirement thread, was it retired?


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2020)

midlife said:


> What happened to the retirement thread, was it retired?



Still there - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/page-3351


----------



## mybike (8 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, cut another load of grass and did a bit of DIY.
> 
> The cutlery drawer in the kitchen parted company with its handle. As luck would have it, the screw thread doesn't match those on the handles of the other units, and neither have I the right kind of glue to hand.
> 
> ...



It is always the cutlery drawer! has it been repaired previously?


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> It is always the cutlery drawer! has it been repaired previously?


I don't think she'd prayed enough to,


----------



## Phaeton (8 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I don't think she'd prayed enough to,
> 
> View attachment 540453


Those weren't the drawers she was referring to, why does that sound like a line from Star Wars


----------



## Jenkins (8 Aug 2020)

First day back at work after 7 days off. Only just caught up with the backlog of emails, stats that needed sending and general cr*p. They also installed Skype phones on Monday and I've already been notified that my account has been restricted as I've not used the system in 45 days!

Only another 7 more days of this to go...


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> How much rain have you had. If no rain, how warm did they forecast. Were they right?


No rain, about 84F, or 28C, may get up to 31 over the weekend, but back to the upper 20's C next week . Right on the forecast, I do observations as a volunteer for the Weather Service. A bit cooler than July, days are shorter, and less ridging in the atmosphere.


----------



## mybike (8 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmmmm, that plum crumble and custard was
> 
> I may have been a bit



I'm partial English plums but the foreign ones just disappoint. Maybe I should chop down the holly & plant a plum.


----------



## mybike (8 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I don't know why you're blaming me - it's not my fault you purchased a Ryanair ticket to London (Bristol) airport and they just diverted to the 'nearest'!



That's unusual for Ryanair, I thought they were using airports in a different country & then coaches.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> That's unusual for Ryanair, I thought they were using airports in a different country & then coaches.



View: https://youtu.be/ZAg0lUYHHFc


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Aug 2020)

Guniea pig run build update:

Wood is cut to length, first coat of paint is drying, second about to go on.

End of update.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Aug 2020)

Warnings have been put out on our local FB page about a family of rogue haggis roaming around Mull. Normally they do not attack humans but prefer sheep. However there are so many English campers free camping by the roadsides that they are much easier to attack and some half eaten remains have been found in tents. This has been kept secret in case it frightens a tourist which is a serious offence and incurs instant banishment so please keep this knowledge strictly private.


----------



## mybike (8 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Alas not me. But I do have runes, several tarot decks and a crystal ball...



I'd heard you had a crystal ball.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> I'd heard you had a crystal ball.


I thought that was @fossyant


----------



## mybike (8 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> View attachment 540364
> 
> 
> I'm dining out tonight - socially distancing as nearest human probably at least two metres miles away.



I could swear I could see a roof tile there.


----------



## mybike (8 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll not be buying it again then.
> 
> Coffee through a straw though!



Better than cider.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Aug 2020)

My chain came off this morning, so I stopped and put it back on.

Apologies if this is a bit racy for the mundane news thread.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2020)

Hot, breezy and somewhat overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

I did some gardening this morning - have started to cut back the big mulberry tree next to the garage. One branch needs to come off as it's starting to come away from the main trunk, but I need to take it back enough so that when I tackle it with the chainsaw, I can drop the branch without it taking a bite out of the garage on the way down.

I have watched Formula E qualifying and then listened to the F1 qualifying on the radio whilst having lunch. I am now watching O'Sullivan v Ding. It is five frames all.

Lunch was a chicken, chilli sauce and avocado sandwich, two  and some greengages.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Aug 2020)

Guinea pig run build update:

Second coat of paint is on. I really thought the paint would dry more quickly than this. 

End of update.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> It is always the cutlery drawer! has it been repaired previously?



Not sure, but it sure as hell looks like one of my dad's botches. 

Maybe he lost the original screw fitting during assembly, I don't know, but it looks like a screw that's had the end taken off with a hacksaw, and the hole on the wooden handle has been drilled out to fit. My bet is that the hole was done using too large a drill bit, and that over time it's just worked itself loose because there was never enough purchase between the screw thread and the wood.

When the handle came off, there was a lot of bits of wood that fell out of the hole.

Anyways, my temporary fix is holding. I could fit a wider / bigger screw, but I don't fancy dismantling the drawer, so glue it will be.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2020)

midlife said:


> What happened to the retirement thread, was it retired?



We're thriving.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2020)

There's a problem with this hot weather, I have a window in the car that doesn't open, new switch being fitted Thursday, the old switch has been taken out so I can't even open it from the drivers side. We've been to a favourite garden centre for lunch today and it was  in the car.


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I thought that was @fossyant



I missed something ?


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2020)

Escaped to the caravan Thursday, but bikes didn't come. Friday was off to a lovely little bay at Point Lynas - didn't see any dolphins but spent a couple of hours relaxing, then a walk upto the lighthouse. Managed to book a table for early tea at The Black Seal in Treaddur Bay - very busy, but we were seating at the far end of their outdoor area. Food came surprisingly quickly given they warned us of delays. Had some lovely Sea Bass fillet.

Like most visits to our caravan this year, I had some more 'jobs' - the van is a 2000 model, so you do get the odd issue, but we've had a few this year (electrics went off, loo leak, loo flush broke, tv aerial broke, fence needed re-building after winter). 

Got here after my son had been in with his mates. All OK other than they had tried to clean a stain on the kitchen carpet, then hoover it up wet, so the hoover was in a right mess (concrete type substance stuck on the brushes and in the base plate/pipes). Fixed that, then found the loo seat hanging off. Argh. 

Not too bothered as the seat was loose, but I'd not pulled off previously as the nuts were stuck. Needed a hack saw on the last fixing, but came off OK. Oh I hate crap loo seat fixings !

Then this morning, the combi boiler fan started howling. Quick google confirmed it was a similar issue to our boiler at home, so cover off, front panel off, and a liberal application of bike chain lube to the fan spindle. Fixed. 

My brother in law is funny. He's got a gardener at home to cut his grass, as he can't be bothered cutting it after coming home from the caravan - my dad usually cuts his the caravan grass for him (we've got 3 of us on this site). I don't ask my dad to do anything now as he's in his mid 70's but still cut's sister's grass. BIL does nothing really, hates gardening, won't do DIY, nothing. He's probably got the right idea as he'd have got someone in to do all the jobs. I hate wasting money on stuff I can do a better job - also couldn't afford to get someone in all the time.

Anyway, relaxing now, low 20's in N Wales.


----------



## postman (8 Aug 2020)

I have turned down the offer of four cans of Guinness.Mrs P was orf to the local shop,did i want any beers.No thank you,i intend to go for a ride on Monday and i don't want to have any booze inside me.The riding has been superb since i started to go out again.It was 25 miles last time.Monday i would like to go a bit further.So no booze this weekend.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2020)

Another half an hour or so of chill time, and then I'm off to Tesco to top up the fridge and do a spot of yellow stickering.

I will watch today's Formula E race later on catch-up.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2020)

Oh, and the tyres for my MTB build have turned up. The courier delivered them to the neighbour.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> I could swear I could see a roof tile there.


I think that was his sandwich.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Another half an hour or so of chill time, and then I'm off to Tesco to top up the fridge and do a spot of yellow stickering.
> 
> I will watch today's Formula E race later on catch-up.


I'm watching it on Quest!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> I missed something ?


Nah just a crappy joke I tried making.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Aug 2020)

I am looking into another Ernie Clements Falcon bicycle, just trying to get a time to meet worked out. I think this one may be an Olympic. Just to go with my San Remo I fixed up from a roadside find last year. Splendid Bicycles. When they wind up in The States, people do not know what they are, and they go for small coin. About the price of a good dinner for two at a medium level restaurant, in this case.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2020)

Some good news! My hair has been slowly growing (it all fell out last October) and now it is long enough for me to have a very short fringe. It is also much curlier than before, it used to be wavy. I like having short curly hair.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Aug 2020)

Guinea pig run build update:

Four sides assembled and screwed together. Started putting the mesh roof on, but lack of light stopped work. Wife and daughter pleased with progress. 

To be continued...

End of update


----------



## Jenkins (8 Aug 2020)

Excitement knows no beginning in this south east corner of Suffolk. A couple of hours sitting in the garden after work reading and listening to the cricket, followed later in the evening by a load of ironing. Living the dream on a Saturday.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2020)

Really quiet in Tesco this evening - just me and two other regulars, Tall Guy and Asian Cyclist, and plenty to go around between us.

Pre-packed chilled stuff was a bust, it was nearly all ready meals, rhubarb crumbles and some chicken portions that didn't look terribly stellar. But excellent pickings to be had off the meat and fish counters and in the fruit & veg. Still no deli counter though. Bummer. I've been really hankering after one of their Walkers pork pies...

Anyways, picked up a shoulder of lamb, fillet steak, rump steak, salmon fillets, fresh haddock, smoked haddock, a tub of "finest" mushroom soup, coleslaw, two custard tarts, asparagus, tenderstem broccoli, fresh peas, sugar snap peas, baby sweetcorn, green beans, pre-cut chips, rhubarb, strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, peaches and two loaves of bread.

Groceries currently serving their quarantine as per usual. Poppy and Lexi will definitely enjoy that fresh haddock, and they'll get some lamb too. Wouldn't take the chips if they weren't on sticker as full whack they're stupid expensive for what they are, but I needed potatoes and this saves me bashing them!


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2020)

Been a long day. I'm relaxing with a bottle of Tyskie and packet of cheese and onion crisps


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> Been a long day. I'm relaxing with a bottle of Tyskie and packet of cheese and onion crisps


Tayto?


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2020)

I have just made myself a 

And Lexi has misjudged a jump, and she's now swinging from the back of the chair like Epke Zonderland on the high bar, although with far less grace...


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Tayto?


O'Donnell's


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> O'Donnell's


From Munster!


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2020)

Back from East Peoria...


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Back from East Peoria...
> View attachment 540562


Chains hanging loose!


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Aug 2020)

Shaping up to be another hot one ," life gets tedious, don't it"?


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Back from East Peoria...
> View attachment 540562



That looks tidy.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Back from East Peoria...
> View attachment 540562


Lovely colour.
They do ride well. I like going out on my Black Diamond now that it has alloy wheels.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2020)

Morning.
It looks grey and gloomy out. It also feels a lot cooler .
I might get up in a while .


----------



## Phaeton (9 Aug 2020)

Intention was to get up & ride this morning, the back had other ideas, let's see what the day brings, but it's dull & overcast at the minute, wind had swung around & coming from the North, feels like there is a bit of precipitation in the air.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> From Munster!


Herman makes crisps now


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2020)

I watched some BTCC racing yesterday and I'm sorry to say that I found it extremely boring ! People complain about F1 but at least the car's look different . I watched what to me looked like a swarm of bees going round Donnington all in a similar colour scheme and shape, there could have been overtaking but I couldn't tell if any cars had swapped places .
Rant over !


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Aug 2020)

Loaded our 17 hand , half ton of French "ex Trot " horse into the trailer this morning ! It could have gone so wrong but he went as quiet as a little lamb. His name by the way is "Boris" . If you know of another that needs similar treatment ? my fee would be nominal


----------



## Phaeton (9 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I watched some BTCC racing yesterday and I'm sorry to say that I found it extremely boring ! People complain about F1 but at least the car's look different . I watched what to me looked like a swarm of bees going round Donnington all in a similar colour scheme and shape, there could have been overtaking but I couldn't tell if any cars had swapped places .
> Rant over !


Are you sure it wasn't qualifying? I thought the racing was today?


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Chains hanging loose!


Yes, but it is not really hanging, as it is rusted into a solid form.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Lovely colour.
> They do ride well. I like going out on my Black Diamond now that it has alloy wheels.


This will soon have alloy 700c wheels, it currently has 27" wheels.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2020)

By the way, that Pryma saddle is quite nice considering the condition of the bike in general. It may swap over, after i see how much beeswax it will soak up...


----------



## Jenkins (9 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I watched some BTCC racing yesterday and I'm sorry to say that I found it extremely boring ! People complain about F1 but at least the car's look different . I watched what to me looked like a swarm of bees going round Donnington all in a similar colour scheme and shape, there could have been overtaking but I couldn't tell if any cars had swapped places .
> Rant over !





Phaeton said:


> Are you sure it wasn't qualifying? I thought the racing was today?


The Donington race was last week, today it's Brands Hatch GP circuit. What with that, the F1 and the ELMS series at Spa (which I'm currently watching on my Chromebook at work ) there's plenty of choice.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2020)

I also had a nice ride on the recumbent tricycle yesterday. I may fit SPDs today. No danger of clipless moments with a recumbent tricycle. I hardly ever take my feet off the pedals on the recumbent anyhoo.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Aug 2020)

More useless information from Felixstowe seafront this morning - at 07:20 there were 11 motorhome/campervans, 2 VW busses and a further 3 or 4 panel vans that may have been used for overnight stays on the short section between the Fludyers and Bath Hill.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Are you sure it wasn't qualifying? I thought the racing was today?


I thought they were just out for an afternoon drive .


----------



## Jenkins (9 Aug 2020)

To describe the people replacing the carpet tiles in the office this weekend as *work*men would be completely the wrong term. As for their choice of 'Smooth Radio' to accompany their presence...


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2020)

My handlebar tape is beginning to look slightly worn.

Updates will follow.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2020)

Hot and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Banging first BTCC race today, made even more exciting by both Poppy and Lexi each bringing in a shrew. Poppy let hers go, and there is now a Mexican standoff in the dining room... 

Anyways, toasties ready to go in the machine, tea ready to brew, and now settling down for race 2 from Brands.

And then there's the F1 and the Formula E as well!  Happy Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My handlebar tape is beginning to look slightly worn.
> 
> Updates will follow.



Isn't that a bit too racy for the mundane news thread?


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My handlebar tape is beginning to look slightly worn.
> 
> Updates will follow.




Usually when that happens I just wind electrical tape over the top of it, tidies it up a treat.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Aug 2020)

Guinea pig run build - final update

The run is completed. Made out of scrap wood from FiL and metal mesh that I've had for over 18 months doing nothing. Half of the screws were recycled, the other half were new. Paint colour chosen by daughter. We did buy the 2m X 1m artificial grass strip. Total cost: £34. 

I would have liked to have made a better hatch, but didn't have enough wood. Still, it's hinged and works a treat, opening by lifting the bar at the front and the weight of which holds it closed.

Most importantly, my daughter and wife are pleased. 











End of update.


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Guinea pig run build - final update
> 
> The run is completed. Made out of scrap wood from FiL and metal mesh that I've had for over 18 months doing nothing. Half of the screws were recycled, the other half were new. Paint colour chosen by daughter. We did buy the 2m X 1m artificial grass strip. Total cost: £34.
> 
> ...




Well done, I'm sure that is worthy of its own thread, its not mundane.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Well done, I'm sure that is worthy of its own thread, its not mundane.


Cheers


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Guinea pig run build - final update
> 
> The run is completed. Made out of scrap wood from FiL and metal mesh that I've had for over 18 months doing nothing. Half of the screws were recycled, the other half were new. Paint colour chosen by daughter. We did buy the 2m X 1m artificial grass strip. Total cost: £34.
> 
> ...



A most excellent construction, and I agree, not Mundane.

I commend your daughter's choice of colour by the way.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2020)

That's twice in a row now that I've gone though the "do you want a receipt - no" routine and then forgotten that I could now go. Somewhere in the back of my mind, the transaction doesn't feel finished.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2020)

Last BTCC race of the day. They're running late at Brands after a spate of safety cars in the Porsches and Ginettas, so will watch the Formula E on the lappy and the BTCC on the telly.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I commend your daughter's choice of colour by the way.



As a fellow Babylon 5 fan, I'm wondering whether you've had a beer too many. 

Purple and green together...


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2020)

Just rescued sister in law - she'd been for a bike ride with friends and suffered terrible stomach cramps about 15 miles from our caravan. I've just been out to collect her and bring her back to her van.

Reports of major traffic on M56 near Manchester airport, so we've decided to travel home tomorrow morning and not tonight - time to open a beer then.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I also had a nice ride on the recumbent tricycle yesterday. I may fit SPDs today. No danger of clipless moments with a recumbent tricycle. I hardly ever take my feet off the pedals on the recumbent anyhoo.


The biggest danger without feet clipped in is that your foot slips off a pedal and ends up under the trike at speed. Broken leg perhaps?


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> The biggest danger without feet clipped in is that your foot slips off a pedal and ends up under the trike at speed. Broken leg perhaps?



I know a lot of MTB'ers have flat pedals, but have you seen the pointy pins on the pedals. The worst I get from hitting my SPD pedals is a sore shin, but I've seen some nasty gouges with those flat pedals.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> I know a lot of MTB'ers have flat pedals, but have you seen the pointy pins on the pedals. The worst I get from hitting my SPD pedals is a sore shin, but I've seen some nasty gouges with those flat pedals.


I once got bitten on the back of my lower leg by a pedal on my Brompton. Initially neglected it and ended up on massive dose of antibiotics for 2 weeks.


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I once got bitten on the back of my lower leg by a pedal on my Brompton. Initially neglected it and ended up on massive dose of antibiotics for 2 weeks.



OOF !


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I once got bitten on the back of my lower leg by a pedal on my Brompton. Initially neglected it and ended up on massive dose of antibiotics for 2 weeks.



I didn't know Bromptons were carnivorous.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2020)

Just looked out of my front window and the skipper of one of our ferries is passing with his ancient looking labrador and closely followed by a cat. He comes this way regularly with his dog and the cat is always with them but looks to be keeping a low profile.


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't know Bromptons were carnivorous.



Wheelie Bins are carnivorous, so nothing surprises me.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> As a fellow Babylon 5 fan, I'm wondering whether you've had a beer too many.
> 
> Purple and green together...


You were saying?


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> As a fellow Babylon 5 fan, I'm wondering whether you've had a beer too many.
> 
> Purple and green together...


Mother nature she say yes


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Mother nature she say yes
> View attachment 540745



Now that would really mess with a Drazi's head...


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2020)

Boringly ordered some new charge cables via amazon this afternoon - delivered this evening to home (I'm in Wales) as all our cables have started to be 'rubbish' this weekend. 

Other boring news, also ordered a new rear tyre for the MTB - I'm wearing it out quickly with this lockdown... £45 delivered is the cheapest I could get it. Will continue with the old tyre at the moment as doing nothing that 'tricky' but if I hit a trail centre etc I have a tyre with double the tread on it - it's getting seriously worn.


----------



## alicat (9 Aug 2020)

My laptop and my 'spare/practice' laptop are both working again.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Aug 2020)

I've skipped a few pages (about 30 ) as I haven't logged in for a while so hope I haven't missed anything important.

In that time I've had my first professional haircut since February, my first trip to a pub since March and a Birthday trip on the Severn Valley Railway. All much appreciated.


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've skipped a few pages (about 30 ) as I haven't logged in for a while so hope I haven't missed anything important.
> 
> In that time I've had my first professional haircut since February, my first trip to a pub since March and a Birthday trip on the Severn Valley Railway. All much appreciated.



Obviously evryone has been good here, quick, someone, delete those comments about Rickshaw Phil 10 pages ago......


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2020)

I really _should have_ put on some insect repellent before today's hike through heather and peat bog__


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2020)

No wonder my get-up-and-go has gotten up and left. My sinusitis has decided to flare up, and it feels like someone has stuck a drill bit in my right ear while kicking my face with steel-capped safety shoes.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not sure, but it sure as hell looks like one of my dad's botches.
> 
> Maybe he lost the original screw fitting during assembly, I don't know, but it looks like a screw that's had the end taken off with a hacksaw, and the hole on the wooden handle has been drilled out to fit. My bet is that the hole was done using too large a drill bit, and that over time it's just worked itself loose because there was never enough purchase between the screw thread and the wood.
> 
> ...



I think everyone underestimates the stress involved in a cutlery drawer. The weight of implements in ours would be a challenge to a weightlifter.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> I think everyone underestimates the stress involved in a cutlery drawer. The weight of implements in ours would be a challenge to a weightlifter.



Well, at least it's not my "cooking cutlery" drawer. Although I have culled things in there recently, relegating the stuff I don't use much to a box in the utility room. Even so, you'd still need the assistance of Eddie Hall


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Guinea pig run build - final update
> 
> The run is completed. Made out of scrap wood from FiL and metal mesh that I've had for over 18 months doing nothing. Half of the screws were recycled, the other half were new. Paint colour chosen by daughter. We did buy the 2m X 1m artificial grass strip. Total cost: £34.
> 
> ...



How do the occupants feel about it?


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've skipped a few pages (about 30 ) as I haven't logged in for a while so hope I haven't missed anything important.
> 
> In that time I've had my first professional haircut since February, my first trip to a pub since March and a Birthday trip on the Severn Valley Railway. All much appreciated.



You haven't read the new rule?


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2020)

I have just made myself a


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have just made myself a


As have I. 

Now I remembered to turn the gas on.

Pass the Custard Creams...


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Just looked out of my front window and the skipper of one of our ferries is passing with his ancient looking labrador and closely followed by a cat. He comes this way regularly with his dog and the cat is always with them but looks to be keeping a low profile.


I have that with a lady who walks a Scots Terrier which is white, along with a little white cat, near church. Symbolic?


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> As have I.
> 
> Now I remembered to turn the gas on.
> 
> Pass the Custard Creams...



I've got four left. So that'll be two each, assuming yours didn't get lost in transit.

Will need to re-fill the biscuit barrel. Big decision. Do I go for dark chocolate digestives, chocolate chip digestives, shortbread fingers or gingerbread hearts filled with jam? 

I realised I forgot to buy pink wafers yesterday.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have that with a lady who walks a Scots Terrier which is white, along with a little white cat, near church. Symbolic?



Back when I was a postgrad student and lived in a very urban area, my then cat was an indoor cat as there was no was I could cat-proof the garden. But I used to take him on a lead and harness for a regular constitutional to the local park, which was at the end of the road.

Made people do a double take to see a cat trotting along on a lead as opposed to a dog!  He even learnt to sit at the kerb while we waited to cross the road. Smart boy, and I miss him.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've got four left. So that'll be two each,* assuming yours didn't get lost in transit.*
> 
> Will need to re-fill the biscuit barrel. Big decision. Do I go for dark chocolate digestives, chocolate chip digestives, shortbread fingers or gingerbread hearts filled with jam?
> 
> I realised I forgot to buy pink wafers yesterday.


They haven't arrived yet!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> How do the occupants feel about it?


They seemed to like it a lot. Running around, 'pop corning' and generally being in a different location than normal. The guinea pigs spent about 4 hours in there - they were happy, my daughter and wife are happy, and therefore I am happy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2020)

Good morning.

Looks like another scorcher today, so the shutters on the south facing windows are all closed.

Time for work...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2020)

Morning world hope we are all ok ?


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Now that would really mess with a Drazi's head...


What is a Drazil


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2020)

Morning.
Grey here at the moment. No I'm not about to use some Grecian 2000, it's the weather that's grey. 
I have got to take my car to the garage to sort the bonnet locking and alarm out .


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Aug 2020)

I just looked up Drazil and now l know that it is drazi and babylon five , l live a sheltered life ....not having heard of either up until now !


----------



## Phaeton (10 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I just looked up Drazil and now l know that it is drazi and babylon five , l live a sheltered life ....not having heard of either up until now !


Don't sweat it you're not missing much


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I just looked up Drazil and now l know that it is drazi and babylon five , l live a sheltered life ....not having heard of either up until now !


I don't know what a drazi is but I've seen references to Babylon 5 on this thread. That's all I need to know really.

In other news, it's good morning tea time.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't know Bromptons were carnivorous.


Mine is. It was parked peacefully as I turned to lock the motorhome door and it saw its chance and leapt at me.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2020)

Well I've taken my car in for them to sort it out . Being woken up at 2.45 isn't a pleasant experience ! . Everything was going well until they mentioned some magic words which set me off! " Not everything is covered by the extended warranty ! ". 
I almost turned green and started ripping my shirt. I explained that when I last heard those words I immediately got onto Jaguar Customer Services and that they should have a quiet word with the sales manager as I had only bought the car in June and it has been agreed that the work is to be done .
I'm a bit fiery at the moment !


----------



## Speicher (10 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I just looked up Drazil and now l know that it is drazi and babylon five , l live a sheltered life ....not having heard of either up until now !



You are not the only one. Am I the only person who has not seen a Star War film? Or shall we form a (very small) elite club?


----------



## Speicher (10 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've got four left. So that'll be two each, assuming yours didn't get lost in transit.
> 
> Will need to re-fill the biscuit barrel. Big decision. Do I go for dark chocolate digestives , chocolate chip digestives, shortbread fingers or gingerbread hearts filled with jam?
> 
> I realised I forgot to buy pink wafers yesterday.



Dark chocolate suggestives, custard creams and shortbread fingers please, or better still "Highlanders" those round shortbread biscuits, and custard creams. 

On third thoughts, not the chocolate suggestive biskits. In an effort to continue losing weight, I have cut out the choccy. After one week's abstention, I no longer miss it.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Aug 2020)

Perhaps the visual strangeness of a TV programme (Babylon 5) that reminded me of a visit to a place near where l live. It is called Pech Merle . Now if you feel the need to be aware of your place in the evolution of human beings, just go and visit Pech Merle. Approximately 25,000 years ago our forbears made these truly beautiful images deep underground . To me they raise so many more questions than answers, it is a place you will never forget !!
pech merle


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2020)

Back to work from the shed.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> You are not the only one. Am I the only person who has not seen a Star War film? Or shall we form a (very small) elite club?


It may just be you and me ,


----------



## gavroche (10 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> It may just be you and me ,


and me.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning world hope we are all ok ?


I'm as normal as ever, does that count?


----------



## Ripple (10 Aug 2020)

When one tomato is big enough to feed 2 people. And it's not even the biggest one from our greenhouse.


----------



## Speicher (10 Aug 2020)

Ripple said:


> When one tomato is big enough to feed 2 people. And it's not even the biggest one from our greenhouse.
> 
> View attachment 540846



Have you read the "How green is my tomato thread"?


----------



## gavroche (10 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Perhaps the visual strangeness of a TV programme (Babylon 5) that reminded me of a visit to a place near where l live. It is called Pech Merle . Now if you feel the need to be aware of your place in the evolution of human beings, just go and visit Pech Merle. Approximately 25,000 years ago our forbears made these truly beautiful images deep underground . To me they raise so many more questions than answers, it is a place you will never forget !!
> pech merle


There is another one in the Ardeche too that we went to visit a couple of years ago in Chauvet Pont d'Arc, it is fascinating and well worth seeing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> You are not the only one. Am I the only person who has not seen a Star War film? Or shall we form a (very small) elite club?


I'd be in with you if I thought I could afford the subs for such an elite club.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Aug 2020)

Ripple said:


> When one tomato is big enough to feed 2 people. And it's not even the biggest one from our greenhouse.
> 
> View attachment 540846


Radiator Charlie/Mortgage Lifter? Those were hybridized by an amateur who had a radiator shop in the Appalachians, near a coal mine, so he could fix truck radiators as they often blew out back then. During the depression, he started hybridizing tomatoes as a sideline, and sold the seeds for a dollar each package, claiming a tomato could feed a whole family. These sales allowed him to pay off the loan on his property, hence the odd names for the hybrid. That was what I was told, any way.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd be in with you if I thought I could afford the subs for such an elite club.


Its free, to qualify for membership all you need is an open mind


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Perhaps the visual strangeness of a TV programme (Babylon 5) that reminded me of a visit to a place near where l live. It is called Pech Merle . Now if you feel the need to be aware of your place in the evolution of human beings, just go and visit Pech Merle. Approximately 25,000 years ago our forbears made these truly beautiful images deep underground . To me they raise so many more questions than answers, it is a place you will never forget !!
> pech merle


Amazing, like Lascaux and Alta Mira. I've never heard of Pech Merle before.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Amazing, like Lascaux and Alta Mira. I've never heard of Pech Merle before.


The great thing about Pech Merle is that the drawings and symbols are the original works unlike Lascaux which is a reproduction ( the real cave had to be closed to the public because the images were being destroyed by bacteria in human breath and by the artificial lights) .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2020)

After a brief shopping trip to Aldi, I can now give a full weather report. PHEW!


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

It's still, hot, sunny and rather sticky here chez Casa Reynard.

Am feeling a bit more chipper as I had a decent night's sleep. A bit of a kitchen morning here, and I now have the makings of enchiladas for tonight's supper. 

And according to the tracking from the courier, the new wheels for my bike build should be arriving shortly.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I just looked up Drazil and now l know that it is drazi and babylon five , l live a sheltered life ....not having heard of either up until now !



Oh dear... 

Mind you, Babylon 5 is quite niche, even among sci-fi enthusiasts.  But anyone who has settled down to a modern box set of any genre owes a hell of a lot to Babylon 5, as it was the first series to be conceived as a novel for TV and thus written as a continuing story.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

Ripple said:


> When one tomato is big enough to feed 2 people. And it's not even the biggest one from our greenhouse.
> 
> View attachment 540846



Hmm, that's crying out to be sliced, added to sliced mozzarella, avocado, salt, pepper, a drizzle of olive oil and a dab of pesto on the side. Umm, and some crusty bread.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, that's crying out to be sliced, added to sliced mozzarella, avocado, salt, pepper, a drizzle of olive oil and a dab of pesto on the side. Umm, and some crusty bread.


thats my kind of food


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> After a brief shopping trip to Aldi, I can now give a full weather report. PHEW!


 

Oh how I love those technical terms 😀😀😀


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd be in with you if I thought I could afford the subs for such an elite club.



I’m in


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Oh how I love those technical terms 😀😀😀


Preposterously Hot Extreme Weather (PHEW)


----------



## Ripple (10 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, that's crying out to be sliced, added to sliced mozzarella, avocado, salt, pepper, a drizzle of olive oil and a dab of pesto on the side. Umm, and some crusty bread.



Chop it, add some salt, pepper and here we go. That's how we eat tomatoes.


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Preposterously Hot Extreme Weather (PHEW)




Brilliant 🌞🌞🌞


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, that's crying out to be sliced, added to sliced mozzarella, avocado, salt, pepper, a drizzle of olive oil and a dab of pesto on the side. Umm, and some crusty bread.


Oh l almost forgot .....perhaps the casually applied dash of Aceto Balsamico di Modena !


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Oh l almost forgot .....perhaps the casually applied dash of Aceto Balsamico di Modena !


I have been favouring Spanish over Italian, its from Waitrose and tastes bloody great


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2020)

Warm and muggy. Got the fan on in the shed after the lunch time ride. Oh and my shins are tingling from numerous nettle stings - joys of off road this time of year


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2020)

I've been out on my bike this morning, 55 miles, and I've discovered that another favourite cafe has reopened.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been out on my bike this morning, 55miles, and I've discovered that another favourite cafe has reopened.


I was going to go out this morning but looked at the number of emails & decided to go tonight, WRONG decision, after spending the day in the heat I have no energy to go anywhere.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2020)

Thundering here. We had a good one a few minutes ago which sounded more like an explosion than thunder. I looked out to see the sky full of startled birds.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> thats my kind of food



It's my hot weather "I can't be bothered to cook" supper.

My cold weather "I can't be bothered to cook" supper is a jacket potato, beans and cheese.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

My wheels have arrived!!!  Or more accurately, Max the mountain bike's wheels have arrived.

In slightly more mundane news, I have put my green wheelie bin out for collection. No black bag, not enough in it.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Thundering here. We had a good one a few minutes ago which sounded more like an explosion than thunder. I looked out to see the sky full of startled birds.



You are south of me - better go check lightning strikes website - just washed the MTB, now to cut the grass before it rains.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2020)

Lightning strikes says Snowdonia is getting a hammering - just loads of hits.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> My wheels have arrived!!!  Or more accurately, Max the mountain bike's wheels have arrived.
> 
> In slightly more mundane news, I have put my green wheelie bin out for collection. No black bag, not enough in it.


l did a double take there , l read it as "l put my green welly bin"out for collection. I was thinking wow Reynard lives in an uber posh part of town


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> You are south of me - better go check lightning strikes website - just washed the MTB, now to cut the grass before it rains.


I think what went across us will probably miss you but a few showers starting to bubble up over Staffordshire & the Peak District that are drifting north though.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

Anyways, time for a


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> Had a bit of a rant at my son last night. He'd been at our caravan since Thursday until late Monday. This happened as our lockdown came in (Greater Manchester) - anyway, they ignored it as in a different 'country'. None of them showered over the 4 days. Chucked him in the shower on Tuesday morning
> 
> Anyway, yesterday, he was up early and said he was going walking with a couple of friends. OK - an hour or two we thought. Nope, turned up wet through at midnight (had taken spare clothes) some 16 hours later. I did explain he shouldn't be spending that much time with others - clothes straight in the washing machine and him in the shower. 'Oh the rules are confusing' !  He'd been really good during lockdown, but now it's been eased the younger lot are back to normal !



They are not confusing. That’s just an excuse used by people who can’t be bothered.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Aug 2020)

Just back from Cahors, went to the huge Leclerc to buy a mobile phone ! Came away with a new iphone to replace the old one l broke (will l ever understand how to use it).And more importantly wine and Scottish salmon. Had to make the trip worthwhile. The security was amazing , loads of guys (big ones) all dressed in black uniforms, watching everyone who came into the store to make sure they wore properly fitting masks. One poor old dear had hers under her nose and she was promptly told to fit it correctly.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2020)

The garage rang me at 4 o'clock to say that they have ordered the parts and that they will ring me tomorrow when it is done .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2020)

Plugged into an IV drip of green tea as a heat combating measure


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Aug 2020)

I'm contemplating going and sitting outside in the shade for a while.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Aug 2020)

Then I found this on Youtube. Why are little Chinese girls so cute...?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Then I found this on Youtube. Why are little Chinese girls so cute...?



Very tidy footwork in there!


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

It's time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> Lightning strikes says Snowdonia is getting a hammering - just loads of hits.


It does look like they had it pretty bad earlier. The beeb reports plenty of flash flooding and power cuts: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-53726444


----------



## gavgav (10 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Thundering here. We had a good one a few minutes ago which sounded more like an explosion than thunder. I looked out to see the sky full of startled birds.


There were some impressive lightning bolts visbile towards the South, from my office (spare bedroom) whilst I was working/gazing out of the window! That one clap was certainly a “boom” !


----------



## Phaeton (10 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


Talking of which his do you keep flies off cat food?


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

Mmmmm, those chicken enchiladas went down a treat with soured cream and guacamole. 

P.S. Also had black beans, sweetcorn, pepper, onion and courgette in the enchiladas.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Talking of which his do you keep flies off cat food?



Right now, it's a struggle.

Basically I only give them a couple of forkfuls of wet at the time. They won't go hungry, as they have a dispenser for biscuits.


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2020)

The nights are fair drawing in. I felt the need to fire up ye old dynamo on tonight's ride.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, those chicken enchiladas went down a treat with soured cream and guacamole.
> 
> P.S. Also had black beans, sweetcorn, pepper, onion and courgette in the enchiladas.


Sounds good, we just had a Fajita each.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Sounds good, we just had a Fajita each.



It's obviously Mexican Night chez Ristorante CycleChat


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It does look like they had it pretty bad earlier. The beeb reports plenty of flash flooding and power cuts: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-53726444


Todmorden and the Valley on flood alert again. Forecast similar to earlier this year.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's obviously Mexican Night chez Ristorante CycleChat


Maz is back on the 5:2 diet and a Fajita is reasonably low calorie as I don't use much oil when frying them*, the only 'naughty' bit is some Sour Cream and Chive dip on the top of the salad.

* I fry the Chicken, Peppers, Onion, Chilli and Spices in the traditional Wok so I can use a metal slotted spoon to stop it sticking if I used a 'non stick'pan I'd need much more Oil or risk damaging the pan


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's obviously Mexican Night chez Ristorante CycleChat


I declared this evening too hot for cooking as it was over 30 degrees indoors. A substantial salad stood in for sustenance.*

*I just tried and that's a surprisingly tricky sentence to say out loud.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Maz is back on the 5:2 diet and a Fajita is reasonably low calorie as I don't use much oil when frying them*, the only 'naughty' bit is some Sour Cream and Chive dip on the top of the salad.
> 
> * I fry the Chicken, Peppers, Onion, Chilli and Spices in the traditional Wok so I can use a metal slotted spoon to stop it sticking if I used a 'non stick'pan I'd need much more Oil or risk damaging the pan



Likewise my enchiladas are reasonably healthy.

I do the tomato sauce in the crock pot (can of tomatoes plus water to rinse, a stock cube, onion, garlic, oregano, cinnamon, cumin, smoked paprika and chipotle chillies), then a couple of hours before supper, I take out just over half the sauce and put that aside to pour over. Then I throw the vegetables (minus beans and sweetcorn) into the crock pot and they effectively steam in the sauce. I tend to use cooked chicken as well, ergo no oil needed.

The only really naughty bits are the cheese on top and the sour cream on the side.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I declared this evening too hot for cooking as it was over 30 degrees indoors. A substantial salad stood in for sustenance.*
> 
> *I just tried and that's a surprisingly tricky sentence to say out loud.



She sells seashells by the seashore...


----------



## Low Gear Guy (10 Aug 2020)

*The bright white and red lights in the sky turned out to be a police helicopter and not little green men from Mars.*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2020)

Low Gear Guy said:


> *The bright white and red lights in the sky turned out to be a police helicopter and not little green men from Mars.*


That's what they want you to believe.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

Low Gear Guy said:


> *The bright white and red lights in the sky turned out to be a police helicopter and not little green men from Mars.*



Are you telling me you have *seen* a Vorlon?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Likewise my enchiladas are reasonably healthy.
> 
> I do the tomato sauce in the crock pot (can of tomatoes plus water to rinse, a stock cube, onion, garlic, oregano, cinnamon, cumin, smoked paprika and chipotle chillies), then a couple of hours before supper, I take out just over half the sauce and put that aside to pour over. Then I throw the vegetables (minus beans and sweetcorn) into the crock pot and they effectively steam in the sauce. I tend to use cooked chicken as well, ergo no oil needed.
> 
> The only really naughty bits are the cheese on top and the sour cream on the side.


The only time I've done Beef Enchiladas is when you could get square 'wraps', I know I could trim tortillas down but TBH I like being able to eat with my fingers and a Fajita or a Burrito are perfect for that. 

BTW the full meal version involves potato wedges and a Garlic Mayo dip, the 'light version' is only 1 large Chicken breast between the 2 of us sliced quite thinly.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The only time I've done Beef Enchiladas is when you could get square 'wraps', I know I could trim tortillas down but TBH I like being able to eat with my fingers and a Fajita or a Burrito are perfect for that.
> 
> BTW the full meal version involves potato wedges and a Garlic Mayo dip, the 'light version' is only 1 large Chicken breast between the 2 of us sliced quite thinly.



There is a knack to folding the tortillas so that the filling no fall out. 

I used one of those 200g packs of cooked chicken chunks - but that's done mum and me enough for two days. I ram my enchiladas full of veggies and beans, so they're very substantial.


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2020)

I'm going to have to put on the duvet cover before going to bed.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I'm going to have to put on the duvet cover before going to bed.


You feeling the cold?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Are you telling me you have *seen* a Vorlon?


Before you ask, @woodbutcher , I've no idea....


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2020)

Derecho winds and thunderstorm at 3:30, came from the storm that hit Iowa earlier in the afternoon. Big rain until a bit ago, now thundering again.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2020)

I'm feeling decidedly somnolent. This heat is very soporific. Ergo off to bed go I.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm feeling decidedly somnolent. This heat is very soporific. Ergo off to bed go I.


Hi Ho...


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2020)

Well that was just what the doctor ordered a nice gentle 13 miles watching the sun turn the red sky


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2020)

Morning .
It is sunny and hot here so I have opened the windows . Schrodie is using this to practice his gymnastics and has climbed up them , along and on to our porch . .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2020)

Low Gear Guy said:


> *The bright white and red lights in the sky turned out to be a police helicopter and not little green men from Mars.*


How do you know that the police helicopter wasn't full of little green men ?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2020)

I haven't got used to my car not being on my drive yet. I panicked last night when I went to bed as I hadn't got my car keys . I was about to rush downstairs when I remembered that the garage had them . Doh!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2020)

Yesterday evening, whilst walking up Royal Parade, in Ramsgate, I spotted a credit card on the pavement. I was going to ring the bank and let them know I'd found it when MrsPete pointed out a few people that had just been at the very place I'd found it. 
I wandered down to them and asked the chap if he was Mr summat ending in wicz. Surely enough, it was and he was happy to be reunited with his card. 
Smiles and waves followed us as we went our separate ways.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2020)

Oh, and it's bin day ♻ tomorrow but we're 150 miles away..


----------



## Phaeton (11 Aug 2020)

22 miles commute into work today & ended up only 20 yards from my bed


----------



## Phaeton (11 Aug 2020)

Somebody has opened the sky tap


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2020)

It is H O T warm out there ! 

I've come in to cool down .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2020)

I just got stuck in the lift. There's one thing I forgot to put on my bucket list.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just got stuck in the lift. There's one thing I forgot to put on my bucket list.


Everything okay now?


----------



## midlife (11 Aug 2020)

Had skip delivered for clear out of old sheds. Moved to somewhere quieter last year so skip is off the road. Last time I had a skip in Manchester the first night it was completely full of other people's rubbish.... Including the front bumper off a car!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Everything okay now?


Yes, thanks. The door refused to open, so I went up a floor, still shut. But as I pressed the alarm button, someone on the 4th summoned it and the doors opened while I was confirming for the 3rd time that I was alone in the lift. The person who'd called it saw me shouting at the emergency guy over a very bad phone line and asked me if it was fixed. As though shouting at someone who can hardly hear you actually fixes lifts! The daftest question I'm likely to hear all day.


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2020)

It has occurred to me that I have only worn shorts this summer. 

The day in March when we got chased out the office and ordered to work from home was the last day that I wore trousers. Not allowed to go to the office and no social events allowed so no reason to get dressed up and the weather has been warm so shorts it is. 

Will feel strange when it gets colder and I need to wear long trousers again.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2020)

Hot, humid, overcast and not a breath of wind here chez Casa Reynard. Not even last night's beans made a difference... The odd spit and spot of rain, but not actually amounting to anything.

We had a brief power cut this morning, probably a lightning strike somewhere.

Spent the morning cutting grass, and I have also prepared some ingredients for tonight's supper. I only have a little bit of grass left to cut after lunch, and that's as much as I can do until it cools down. I'll need to wear jeans and long sleeves to do the rest, and that's not going to happen right now.

Then maybe I can spent the rest of the afternoon working on the bike build.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hi Ho...
> View attachment 541009



I actually slept ok-ish last night. Although that meme certainly sums up most of the previous nights...


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2020)

My phone is now fully charged.


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2020)

Sweltering. De-camped my work into the garden as the shed and conservatory is too hot. Did 10 miles or so at lunch on the MTB, and my word, was it warm... Had to catch a breather at the top of a climb before hauling the MTB up some steep steps to the canal - just no air. My jersey was dripping wet and as heavy as if it had come out of a bucket of water.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2020)

I had a siesta today as it is so warm .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2020)

The garage rang to say that they are working on my car and that it won't be ready today as they will have to drop the headling to fit a high level brake light . The bonnet also needs realigning so they will ring me tomorrow .


----------



## mybike (11 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Mine is. It was parked peacefully as I turned to lock the motorhome door and it saw its chance and leapt at me.



A relative had a crank (I believe) bite him on the leg.


----------



## mybike (11 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Its free, to qualify for membership all you need is an open mind



You've not missed much.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Aug 2020)

🚹 a quick visit is required


----------



## mybike (11 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It is H O T warm out there !
> 
> I've come in to cool down .



My grandfather used to say "HOT warm". When I went to Netherlands I realised 'warm' meant hot. As he was a seaman on the east coast I wonder if that was the connection.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2020)

Schrodie is laying on some cool concrete in the shade . He's not mad .


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2020)

The cloud has burnt off, and bggr, is it hot.

I did cut the grass straight after lunch, as it was a case of "if I don't, I won't"

My treat was to work on the bike build. Tyres have gone on the new wheels, and my do they look smart.  Did hit a couple of snags though. One is that it's very tight to get the wheel into the dropouts, so will need to get some threaded bar to sort that. And two, the pair of QR skewers that came with the wheels don't match.  So I shall have to send in a suitably-worded complaint.

As Germany is an hour ahead of the UK, no point doing that right now. And as in all these situations, a  is called for.


----------



## postman (11 Aug 2020)

Sorted mtb out new break blocks gone on.Bar tape sorted it was coming loose.General tickle all over.Next ride tow path.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2020)

postman said:


> Sorted mtb out new break blocks gone on.Bar tape sorted it was coming loose.General tickle all over.Next ride tow path.



Oh dear, *break* blocks aren't going to do you much good when it comes to stopping, Postie xxx 

It're *brake* blocks you're wanting.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2020)

Well, I have my


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Aug 2020)

Sun ☀️ has been out playing. No lightning today.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> The cloud has burnt off, and bggr, is it hot.
> 
> I did cut the grass straight after lunch, as it was a case of "if I don't, I won't"
> 
> ...



Its been 80 Fahrenheit in our lounge this afternoon and hotter outside.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> Its been 80 Fahrenheit in our lounge this afternoon and hotter outside.



It's hovering around 27C here too, but I'm upstairs, and the room I'm in faces southwest and is above the treeline. It is about 22C downstairs.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2020)

Right, time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hot, humid, overcast and not a breath of wind here chez Casa Reynard. Not even last night's beans made a difference... The odd spit and spot of rain, but not actually amounting to anything.
> 
> We had a brief power cut this morning, probably a lightning strike somewhere.


Snap! Just a brief power cut. No nearby lightning that I know of. As it's 31.4° in here, I somehow doubt it was people turning up the central heating.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Fish and chips and beer tonight.



I'll have a pint of fish and chips ta......


----------



## Jenkins (11 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> It has occurred to me that I have only worn shorts this summer.
> 
> The day in March when we got chased out the office and ordered to work from home was the last day that I wore trousers. Not allowed to go to the office and no social events allowed so no reason to get dressed up and the weather has been warm so shorts it is.
> 
> Will feel strange when it gets colder and I need to wear long trousers again.


Other than at the office, I've not worn a shirt since Friday as it's been so hot.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Aug 2020)

Today was numptie day at work - does the sun bring out the stupid in some people? 

If it wasn't for being on a run of early shifts where I don't drink, a couple of cold cans of something lager flavoured would go down a treat right now. Instead a mug of hot chocolate and a large helping of ice cream before bed will have to do.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> It has occurred to me that I have only worn shorts this summer.


Don't think my son had written long trousers since he came back from NZ over 2 years ago.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2020)

Salmon, tabbouleh and steamed green beans for supper tonight. Thank you yellow stickers!!!

The only things full price were the bulgur wheat, lemon juice, beans, salt and pepper.  Everything else was either YS or free.


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Don't think my son had written long trousers since he came back from NZ over 2 years ago.


If I was still in the office I would have do the "smart business casual" thing which probably rules out shorts.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2020)

I just went out to my car to check what temp it is . 35C in the sunshine. It must have been hotter earlier as it a teeny bit cooler now .​


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I just went out to my car to check what temp it is . 35C in the sunshine. It must have been hotter earlier as it a teeny bit cooler now .​



You got it back from the garage, then? Hope they've sorted all the issues.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, thanks. The door refused to open, so I went up a floor, still shut. But as I pressed the alarm button, someone on the 4th summoned it and the doors opened while I was confirming for the 3rd time that I was alone in the lift. The person who'd called it saw me shouting at the emergency guy over a very bad phone line and asked me if it was fixed. As though shouting at someone who can hardly hear you actually fixes lifts! The daftest question I'm likely to hear all day.


Only time I was stuck in a lift, the person on the other end of the phone sounded more distressed than me. The panic in her voice was clear.

Having left work(YOP scheme) early I'd still half a flask of "coffee" and something to eat. Three hours after the first call, the fire brigade lowered the lift to the floor below. They asked if I wanted the doors closing for a while longer.


----------



## mybike (11 Aug 2020)

No chance of seeing Pleiades tonight, we're in the middle of a thunderstorm!


----------



## raleighnut (11 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> No chance of seeing Pleiades tonight, we're in the middle of a thunderstorm!


Still to the west of us, nearest has been a grumble over Atherstone way.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2020)

Nothing here. A hot and stifling night.

Time for a


----------



## raleighnut (11 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nothing here. A hot and stifling night.
> 
> Time for a


That's a good idea, too hot to go to bed yet.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> That's a good idea, too hot to go to bed yet.



A  is always a good idea.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> A  is always a good idea.


Biscuits?


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Biscuits?



Slice of toast with marmalade.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Slice of toast with marmalade.


That'll do, wang one this way.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> That'll do, wang one this way.



With this weather, it'll still be hot when it gets there.


----------



## Speicher (12 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> With this weather, it'll still be hot when it gets there.


But err, are you going to put marmalade on it? Otherwise it will jam in the tree bucket.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> But err, are you going to put marmalade on it? Otherwise it will jam in the tree bucket.


Nay, don't want jam!


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> But err, are you going to put marmalade on it? Otherwise it will jam in the tree bucket.



can always cut the slice in half and sandwich the marmalade in the middle. Then it shouldn't stick.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2020)

I have just sent a letter (well, e-mail to be more precise) of complaint.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2020)

Right, time for me to toddle off to bed.

Sleep might be optional, however...


----------



## raleighnut (12 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Biscuits?


Yep, a couple of dark choccy digestives (McVities of course)


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, a couple of dark choccy digestives (McVities of course)


Finished them whilst waiting on the toast and marmalade.

Blame @Reynard.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

We have the odd drop of rain falling here.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Aug 2020)

Wow! Now THIS is a storm!


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Aug 2020)

Do you CCers never sleep, ?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Aug 2020)

Got woken up by the storm, then had a look at Twitter where there were some amazing images. Best was from Spain though -


View: https://twitter.com/ScottDuncanWX/status/1293246533576675329


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Aug 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Got woken up by the storm, then had a look at Twitter where there were some amazing images. Best was from Spain though -
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ScottDuncanWX/status/1293246533576675329



We could do with rain but not on that scale


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2020)

Morning all 
Sounds and look like a lot of places had some horrendous storms last night i do hope no cc ers were effected


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2020)

Morning.
We went outside at 11.30 last night to watch the Percy Thrower meteor shower. I think that's what they are called.
I think there might have been thin layer of cloud moving about as the stars weren't too clear .
We could see faint flashes of lightning way off in the distance , no sounds. I managed to see 1 satellite, the Spice Station . I think! It was traveling West to East. 5 meteors.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> You got it back from the garage, then? Hope they've sorted all the issues.


No , sorry that is my old car which is now my wife's . Mine is still on holiday .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2020)

Although it is bright and sunny here there seems to be a thin layer of milky cloud about . I wondered why the stars didn't look very crisp last night. I thought my eyes were playing up .


----------



## woodbutcher (12 Aug 2020)

What is this strange thing drifting around in the air ? it seems damp to the touch and not at all unpleasant . It is evaporating when it reaches the hot and arid ground .


----------



## Phaeton (12 Aug 2020)

Slept in till 7:30 this morning unlike me


----------



## postman (12 Aug 2020)

Mrs P has booked us a trip to the local tip.You are given a time slot.So a load of old and worn out things are being dumped.I hope i have a return ticket.


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> We went outside at 11.30 last night to watch the Percy Thrower meteor shower. I think that's what they are called.
> I think there might have been thin layer of cloud moving about as the stars weren't too clear .
> We could see faint flashes of lightning way off in the distance , no sounds. I managed to see 1 satellite, the Spice Station . I think! It was traveling West to East. 5 meteors.



Did the same at about 10, but could see some massive flashes, so mad run round the garden covering up furniture, getting the cats in etc. Passed us by in the distance. Drat. Love a good thunderstorm.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Aug 2020)

Seems it chucked it down at @6 AM, not much of a 'storm' though.  I too love a thunderstorm.


----------



## Speicher (12 Aug 2020)

When my Father was working in Mauritius, we used to go and stay with him for six weeks in July and August. The house he lived in had a corrugated iron roof. In a heavy tropical rainstorm, we could barely hear ourselves think because of the noise. 

Having the Indian Ocean (or a bay thereof) at the end of the garden was a considerable bonus. In the sixties, Grande Baie was a tiny village with two shops. I expect it has changed slightly.


----------



## Speicher (12 Aug 2020)

Sheet lightning is rather different to the fork lightning we get in the UK.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> When my Father was working in Mauritius, we used to go and stay with him for six weeks in July and August. The house he lived in had a corrugated iron roof. In a heavy tropical rainstorm, we could barely hear ourselves think because of the noise.
> 
> Having the Indian Ocean (or a bay thereof) at the end of the garden was a considerable bonus. In the sixties, Grande Baie was a tiny village with two shops. *I expect it has changed slightly.*


A bit more than 'slightly' I think! Check it out on Google Earth


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> Sheet lightning is rather different to the fork lightning we get in the UK.


We get sheet lightning here too but I like to see forked lighning (as long as its not too near me!). A house down the bottom of the road had a hole blown in the roof once.


----------



## mybike (12 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> With this weather, it'll still be hot when it gets there.



might burn.



raleighnut said:


> Yep, a couple of dark choccy digestives (McVities of course)



Choc will melt & drip off on the way over.


----------



## Moon bunny (12 Aug 2020)

The smell of bacon is drifting into the office from the cafe.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2020)

I have battened down the hatches and drawn all of the curtains in the front of the house to try to stop the heat from coming in . It is 27C already in here . I bet it is in the high thirties outside .


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I have battened down the hatches and drawn all of the curtains in the front of the house to try to stop the heat from coming in . It is 27C already in here . I bet it is in the high thirties outside .


I think it may about time you all bought a/c units. That is about the temps we used to have in late August here. That has changed. We get heat in late June to late July here, in that range, August is cooler than it used to be, around 30 or less most of the time. In my humble opinion, about time we ditched most of the cars and went to electric vehicles fed by wind and solar power. We might contain and extract methane from cow manure as well.


----------



## Speicher (12 Aug 2020)

I have an anningversary today! 

It is 25 years ago today, I that I saw this house, and fell love with the garden. 

Where does the time go?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2020)

34 C in the shade here.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> 34 C in the shade here.


I have no idea what it is but it's definitely in the category of warm


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2020)

Sunny, still and stinking hot here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning clearing up the de-quarantined shopping and also put a gallon of go-juice in the car (I'm sure the mower will be happy to share) as I can't be arsed to go for fuel.

About to have a spot of lunch.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2020)

I was out on my bike this morning, 53 miles ridden, and very enjoyable it was.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2020)

We are at the liquid cat (and liquid Human) stage...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2020)

I've been to Poundland! And Tesco. And Decathlon - the g-kids have been shredding inner tubes by riding over blackberry thorns and then continuing to ride with flat tyres. It is not the weather for any kind of effort so I rode in true elderly fashion.

In other news, I had a bath this morning. My overlong toenails needed a good soak before I could cut them.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2020)

No car back today . . They are still not happy with the bonnet alignment .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2020)

With this heatwave going on , I wonder how Melting Mowbray is ?


----------



## Phaeton (12 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> We are at the liquid cat (and liquid Human) stage...
> 
> View attachment 541263


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think it may about time you all bought a/c units. That is about the temps we used to have in late August here. That has changed. We get heat in late June to late July here, in that range, August is cooler than it used to be, around 30 or less most of the time. In my humble opinion, about time we ditched most of the cars and went to electric vehicles fed by wind and solar power. We might contain and extract methane from cow manure as well.


I don't think we've even begun to think of external blinds yet. Better to do that than add to the ambient heat with A/C.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2020)

Everything done for the day. Now a  and the Formula E from Berlin.


----------



## tyred (12 Aug 2020)

My neighbour is listening to Phil Collins very loud.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Aug 2020)

33c when i left my air conditioned office this evening (up north). Turned out nice again!


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> My neighbour is listening to Phil Collins very loud.


Not too bad when he is drumming, just the rest of it is sh*te


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> My neighbour is listening to Phil Collins very loud.


I can hear it calli...............arrrgh!


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can hear it calli...............arrrgh!


Ooooh Lord, Oooooh Lord!


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2020)

Meanwhile, I've got a Chas & Dave earworm that's been bothering me since yesterday...


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2020)

Anyway, Formula E done and dusted.

Now it's time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Aug 2020)

I’ve drunk 11 litres of water on my ride today and I’m still dehydrated. Long distance rides in hot weather. Think I’ll take it easy tomorrow!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Aug 2020)

Now on second cup of green tea. Soon I might actually do my first pee today!


----------



## IaninSheffield (12 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Meanwhile, I've got a Chas & Dave earworm that's been bothering me since yesterday...


Rabbit
Rabbit
Rabbit
Rabbit
RabbitRabbitRabbitRabbit...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Aug 2020)

I must thank the builders, and car drivers who stopped and gave me water 💦 on my way round. I set off with 4.2 litres and got 1.4 litres from a cemetery. The rest was offered when they saw how baked I was resting in the shade.


----------



## midlife (12 Aug 2020)

Just about to watch Bob Ross paint


----------



## Phaeton (12 Aug 2020)

Just gone to the fridge & noticed a couple of Corona's so decided to have one, expiry date 0520. Opened new box of Stella to put a few in the fridge expiry date on those Jul20 lol we really did ought to drink a little more.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2020)

MrsPete got mugged by a seagull on Ramsgate beach, today. She was really looking forward to her ham sandwich, too!!


----------



## tyred (12 Aug 2020)

The shop assistant in the corner shop refused to accept a 10c coin as it was scratched.

As I had gone there knowing exactly what I wanted and how much it cost, I had counted the exact amount from my big pile of coins (which I am trying to get rid) before leaving so I had no other means of paying. I had to leave it and go to a different shop who did take the scratched coin without question!


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Rabbit
> Rabbit
> Rabbit
> Rabbit
> RabbitRabbitRabbitRabbit...



Snooker loopy, nuts are we
Me and him and them and me
We'll show you what we can do
With a load of balls and a snooker cue
Pot all the reds then screw back 
For the yellow, green, brown, blue, pink and black
Snooker loopy, nuts are we
We're all snooker loopy...


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

Moon bunny said:


> The smell of bacon is drifting into the office from the cafe.


Fried or boiled?


----------



## Moon bunny (12 Aug 2020)

Grilled, this is a posh place.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think it may about time you all bought a/c units. That is about the temps we used to have in late August here. That has changed. We get heat in late June to late July here, in that range, August is cooler than it used to be, around 30 or less most of the time. In my humble opinion, about time we ditched most of the cars and went to electric vehicles fed by wind and solar power. We might contain and extract methane from cow manure as well.


This is the first time since 1976 that we've had a "tropical heatwave" lasting more than five days though. Would it be worth buying and fitting an AC unit for such a rare event?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Just gone to the fridge & noticed a couple of Corona's so decided to have one, expiry date 0520. Opened new box of Stella to put a few in the fridge expiry date on those Jul20 lol we really did ought to drink a little more.



I think the Corona expiry date is roughly three weeks after you drink it.


----------



## mybike (12 Aug 2020)

Not quite as bad as last night, yet, but very wet.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2020)

Speaking of wet, time to put the kettle on for a


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can hear it calli...............arrrgh!


Should have gone to Charterhouse like the rest of them in Genesis. I hear they teach you to sing on key there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> This is the first time since 1976 that we've had a "tropical heatwave" lasting more than five days though. Would it be worth buying and fitting an AC unit for such a rare event?


I believe they will become more frequent.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2020)

My milk has turned.

Guess I'll be making cream cheese, then... 

And thank goodness for the UHT milk I keep in the cupboard.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I must thank the builders, and car drivers who stopped and gave me water 💦 on my way round. I set off with 4.2 litres and got 1.4 litres from a cemetery. The rest was offered when they saw how baked I was resting in the shade.


I like to carry an item called a sillcock key with me. Opens faucets that have no handles, like on industrial buildings and office complexes.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I believe they will become more frequent.


Would it be frequent enough to warrant fitting it though. I mean twice in forty years!!


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I like to carry an item called a sillcock key with me. Opens faucets that have no handles, like on industrial buildings and office complexes.


1/4" spanner or multitool.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> My milk has turned.
> 
> Guess I'll be making cream cheese, then...
> 
> And thank goodness for the UHT milk I keep in the cupboard.


There's thunder in the air!


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's thunder in the air!



Undoubtedly. Car radio was hissing and crackling like a good 'un when I drove out to meet with a friend this afternoon. Any storms that were around missed us completely, but they were still there IYSWIM...


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Undoubtedly. Car radio was hissing and crackling like a good 'un when I drove out to meet with a friend this afternoon. Any storms that were around missed us completely, but they were still there IYSWIM...


Rain that heavy that you've to swim!


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2020)

Right, bed for me. Nunnight one and all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> 1/4" spanner or multitool.


Sillcock key is more compact, and looks official.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's thunder in the air!


Thunder curdles milk, so the old folk used to say. I think the conditions that produced thunder may well have also curdled such milk, before refrigeration.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Would it be frequent enough to warrant fitting it though. I mean twice in forty years!!


I hope we don't look back on this conversation as prophetic...


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2020)

Fireflies are in my backyard.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Aug 2020)

Looks like our fridge freezer has given up the ghost. We only bought it April last year. The fridge freezer we had before that lasted 14 years. Currently looking for the warranty.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Looks like our fridge freezer has given up the ghost. We only bought it April last year. The fridge freezer we had before that lasted 14 years. Currently looking for the warranty.



Oh dear 
We go through microwaves at that rate 
Anyway morning all


----------



## raleighnut (13 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Looks like our fridge freezer has given up the ghost. We only bought it April last year. The fridge freezer we had before that lasted 14 years. Currently looking for the warranty.


Our Fridge Freezer is still going after nearly 40 years, Hitachi before you ask.


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Aug 2020)

Last night we had rain, blessed rain, steady downpour from leaden sky , no damaging wind just lovely real wet stuff.
It's a bit creepy this morning , the air is so still , not a leaf moving and the sky is uniformly grey


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2020)

We had a brief but very heavy shower this morning. I got up to look at the rain. It felt like a memorable weather event....

Anyhow, tea's up.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Aug 2020)

Dull & miserable here, the weather's not much better, had to put a padded jacket on this morning it's a bit chilly.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Thunder curdles milk, so the old folk used to say. I think the conditions that produced thunder may well have also curdled such milk, before refrigeration.



My parents never had a fridge, the milk was delivered daily and kept in a bucket of cold water during the summer, I remember that at times the milk went off.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> My milk has turned.
> 
> Guess I'll be making cream cheese, then...
> 
> And thank goodness for the UHT milk I keep in the cupboard.


Semi-skimmed freezes and defrosts fine.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Looks like our fridge freezer has given up the ghost. We only bought it April last year. The fridge freezer we had before that lasted 14 years. Currently looking for the warranty.


They can't even get a simple thing like that to work ? Not much in them . A compressor and a thermostat.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Our Fridge Freezer is still going after nearly 40 years, Hitachi before you ask.


Have you got hay fever ?


----------



## Speicher (13 Aug 2020)

A thought occurred to me last night, as they sometimes do. Even in Hundred Acre Wood we have televisions.

When I was a very young owlet, in a thunderstorm, we used to turn the tv off, and unplug it. What has changed, if anything, cos peeps do not seem to do that these days?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2020)

Morning.
We had a bit of a thunderstorm last night , we also had a bit of rain. It doesn't look like it this morning.
Still hot and muggy this morning and grey everywhere .
Waiting for a phone call from the garage .


----------



## Speicher (13 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> We had a bit of a thunderstorm last night , we also had a bit of rain. It doesn't look like it this morning.
> Still hot and muggy this morning and grey everywhere .
> Waiting for a phone call from the garage .



All this advanced technology! My garage just sits there and does not communicate with me, at all, ever. Not even to say, "Please let the cat out!"


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> A thought occurred to me last night, as they sometimes do. Even in Hundred Acre Wood we have televisions.
> 
> When I was a very young owlet, in a thunderstorm, we used to turn the tv off, and unplug it. What has changed, if anything, cos peeps do not seem to do that these days?


Yes, I can remember doing that. They also warned people not to use landline telephones or touch anything metal which can exit the house .
BIL's telephone exploded during a thunderstorm, it's a good job they weren't using it .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2020)

Storm ⛈ directly overhead. House just shook with thunder and lightning. At last it’s raining and cooling down. Hope it’s a proper amount of rain.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I like to carry an item called a sillcock key with me. Opens faucets that have no handles, like on industrial buildings and office complexes.



You have to find the faucets first!


----------



## Moon bunny (13 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> A thought occurred to me last night, as they sometimes do. Even in Hundred Acre Wood we have televisions.
> 
> When I was a very young owlet, in a thunderstorm, we used to turn the tv off, and unplug it. What has changed, if anything, cos peeps do not seem to do that these days?


It is still the official advice:
https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weathe...-wellbeing/stay-safe-in-thunder-and-lightning


----------



## Phaeton (13 Aug 2020)

Back in the 80's a house in the village of Cresswell in Derbyshire got hit by lightning I was working for BT at the time, we went into the house & the phone cable going up the stairs had melted & as it went over each step had blown out like a little explosion.


----------



## Speicher (13 Aug 2020)

Moon bunny said:


> It is still the official advice:
> https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weathe...-wellbeing/stay-safe-in-thunder-and-lightning



Would there be a surge protector in the (relatively new) electricity control panel? I think it has an RCD in there.
In the early days of computers, the surge protector was in the  socket gang.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> Would there be a surge protector in the (relatively new) electricity control panel? I think it has an RCD in there.
> In the early days of computers, the surge protector was in the  socket gang.


Again sorry to harp on about old BT days, but in the old old days, houses on the old country estates used to have fuses on the phone line just as they entered the house as a long drop wire run was susceptible to lightning strikes


----------



## tyred (13 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> A thought occurred to me last night, as they sometimes do. Even in Hundred Acre Wood we have televisions.
> 
> When I was a very young owlet, in a thunderstorm, we used to turn the tv off, and unplug it. What has changed, if anything, cos peeps do not seem to do that these days?


If you use an outdoor aerial mounted on your roof I would consider it a good idea to unplug the TV or the aerial cable during a thunderstorm.


----------



## tyred (13 Aug 2020)

My browser has just been updated but I don't see any change.


----------



## Speicher (13 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> If you use an outdoor aerial mounted on your roof I would consider it a good idea to unplug the TV or the aerial cable during a thunderstorm.



There is an aerial, but it is not connected to the TV. My tv receives programmes from the internet.


----------



## Speicher (13 Aug 2020)

On a lighter note, I have just had three blueberry pancakes, for Brunch. I have been watching Micheal Mosley on Channel 4, and decided to purchase the recipe book. It is based on eating a "lower" carbohydrate diet, and the recipe book has some excellent ideas.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You have to find the faucets first!


Generally not too hard to do. They are needed for lawn and garden maintenance. If I came across an older or unoccupied building, I would boil the water first, but I usually do that anyway.


----------



## Speicher (13 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> On a lighter note, I have just had three blueberry pancakes, for Brunch. I have been watching Micheal Mosley on Channel 4, and decided to purchase the recipe book. It is based on eating a "lower" carbohydrate diet, and the recipe book has some excellent ideas.



For the avoidance of doubt, each of the three pancakes contained more than three blueberries.


----------



## mybike (13 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have an anningversary today!
> 
> It is 25 years ago today, I that I saw this house, and fell love with the garden.
> 
> Where does the time go?



You should know that, it flies.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Aug 2020)

A couple of good evenings of thunder here. Tuesday; it started as I was heading for bed and we had a spectacular show for over an hour with constantly flickering lightning and the thunderclaps merging into a continuous rumble.

Yesterday the first rumbles came as I was just finishing with fettling the Raleigh about 5pm. More storms rolled in a couple of hours later and it got dark enough that the streetlights came on an hour early. After my computer got zapped by a close strike it suddenly seemed quite a good idea to switch off and unplug everything. Fortunately the device has booted up with no apparent ill effects this morning. The light show we got was even more spectacular than the previous night as we had storm cells on three sides and again that continuous roar. It eased a bit by about 11pm but I got woken a few times by more thunder into the early hours.

It's been a while since we've had a session like that.


----------



## mybike (13 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Not quite as bad as last night, yet, but very wet.



I think we missed the worst of the lightening.


----------



## mybike (13 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I believe they will become more frequent.



Unlikely.


----------



## mybike (13 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> My parents never had a fridge, the milk was delivered daily and kept in a bucket of cold water during the summer, I remember that at times the milk went off.



It's better to put it in a bowl of water with a wet cloth over it to evaporate the water. Add a fan blowing on the cloth for more coolth. But remember to keep topping up the water.



Speicher said:


> A thought occurred to me last night, as they sometimes do. Even in Hundred Acre Wood we have televisions.
> 
> When I was a very young owlet, in a thunderstorm, we used to turn the tv off, and unplug it. What has changed, if anything, cos peeps do not seem to do that these days?



Mostly it was unnecessary but there are occasional lightening strikes where TVs are seriously damaged. I've heard it said that you need to be careful with the unplugging as a serious voltage can build up on the lead in thundery conditions.



Phaeton said:


> Again sorry to harp on about old BT days, but in the old old days, houses on the old country estates used to have fuses on the phone line just as they entered the house as a long drop wire run was susceptible to lightning strikes



Not just in country houses, but where there was overhead provision. When I was an apprentice, before the days of the telephone socket, there was a surge arrester and fuse in the box where the outside telephone cable was terminated, as well as at the exchange. That was dropped, together with the earth wire, when sockets were introduced.


----------



## postman (13 Aug 2020)

This sort of lightening is popular in certain estates around here.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2020)

Overcast, muggy and surprisingly cool here. But what, in Valen's Name, are these thunderstorms of which everyone else is speaking of? Not a sausage here. No rain either.

Spent the morning clipping back the hedge on both sides of the drive. Clippings have been shoved under said hedge.

Time for lunch shortly, after which I intend on spending the afternoon tinkering with the bike project, watching the snooker and working on a couple of art projects.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Semi-skimmed freezes and defrosts fine.



Have you seen how full my freezer is?  The constant problem of the inveterate yellow sticker-er... 

P.S. Full fat milk here unless bought on YS. Tea with semi-skimmed tastes odd. Tea with skimmed milk doesn't warrant even contemplating...


----------



## Phaeton (13 Aug 2020)

Our cat has just tried to snare a butterfly & promptly fell off the storage locker


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> On a lighter note, I have just had three blueberry pancakes, for Brunch. I have been watching Micheal Mosley on Channel 4, and decided to purchase the recipe book. It is based on eating a "lower" carbohydrate diet, and the recipe book has some excellent ideas.


How many calories in the book ?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2020)

Still no news from the garage .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2020)

Sounds just like being at the seaside with all the gulls singing away outside. Better just check that the tide hasn't come in .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Overcast, muggy and surprisingly cool here. *But what, in Valen's Name, are these thunderstorms of which everyone else is speaking of? Not a sausage here. *No rain either.....................


I'd send one over for you to have a look at but not sure if I have an envelope big enough.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'd send one over for you to have a look at but not sure if I have an envelope big enough.



Not sure you'd want to pay the postage on that, either


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2020)

Rain! Finally!!!

    

Although it could best be described as a moderate drizzle. Still, a drizzle is better than nowt.


----------



## Speicher (13 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'd send one over for you to have a look at but not sure if I have an envelope big enough.



Be careful. Postmen can get very upset if you send dangerous items in the postage and it contravenes their H & S strict guidlines. They could call their Union Rep, who, in turn, will ....... call for a lightning strike.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Aug 2020)

Spent 35 minutes in a telephone queue this morning before speaking to a very nice operator about the broken fridge freezer. Now got to wait for the engineer to ring to arrange to come and fix it. Fortunately, the fridge freezer is still covered by its warranty as long as the issue is parts covered by said warranty. We shall see. The operator said they aim for it to be resolved in 48 hours, however due to the current pandemic and a backlog due to furlough, it may take longer.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Our cat has just tried to snare a butterfly & promptly fell off the storage locker



Lexi brought me a shrew while I was having my lunch.

She didn't bring me anything yesterday, so I told her that she was slacking and her treat ration would have to be curtailed. I swear she understands everything I say...


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2020)

Time for a  and some Formula E


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2020)

Lasagne and garlic bread with beer tonight.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2020)

Up and out at 7am for a quick 19 mile route near our Caravan (well not that quick on a full suspension lump).

Back, showered, logged into work on the veranda at the van. Skype with one of the bosses. Then jumped in the car passenger seat, as MrsF drove to a field in Valley, Anglesey, whilst I was on-line to work, then an hour and a half meeting, whilst doing 70 on the A55. Parked up in said field, with my laptop perched on the boot lid for the last 30 mins of the meeting.

Finished meeting, logged off (I was on half day). Cuppa brewed, then.....

The Red Arrows took off for a practice session. Amazing as we were so close to them. We were literally right at the end of the runway. There were less than 15 cars in a massive field - they had to restrict any access due to safety (not covid).

Then an hour or so in Menai, before returning to the van.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Aug 2020)

Just had to go and tell the lovely Mrs Landlady and Mr Landlord that their shower is leaking into the wall and it's going mouldy. They really could have done without this news. 

Selfishly, it is one moment where I'm glad I only rent my apartment...


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2020)

I've got my big cat back and I'm happy now.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2020)

Ment to add, we also went Strawberry picking on the way to Menai - MrsF shouted, 'oh strawberries' , so threw the anchor out of the car window, and swung into the farm. Guess what, all socially distanced and organised for paying etc.


----------



## gbb (13 Aug 2020)

Some pretty torrential rain here in Peterborough for maybe an hour or so, plenty of thunder and lightning., then rained a bit for a good while more. A day to potter then, a couple hours snagging on the kitchen, nice to get a few DIY details righted. Film this afternoon, meh, it was ok. 
Pie and new potatoes for tea.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2020)

Just had a couple of mini wraps for supper, filled with spicy Mexican beans, coleslaw and cheese. Plus the obligatory  of course.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2020)

Raining here and nice cool breeze through window. Blessed relief


----------



## Moon bunny (13 Aug 2020)

I am beginning to regret buying a house near a rookery.


----------



## Moon bunny (13 Aug 2020)

All quiet now, just one or two late arguments over a branch.


----------



## Moon bunny (13 Aug 2020)

I must get onto the council tomorrow, ask what they can do about noisy neighbours.


----------



## mybike (13 Aug 2020)

So I had just finished watering the pot plants when it rained. 

At least it's doing it quietly tonight


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2020)

Forgot to add that yesterday banjaxed by the heat I left my Polaroid cube camera at one of my stops. Went back today retracing route and found my cube sitting on a bench in a bus stop 15 miles from home. Today is a good day.


----------



## tyred (13 Aug 2020)

I am too hot


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2020)

That was a rather fine session of snooker.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Aug 2020)

What is this "rain" of which you all speak? Absolutely nothing here for some time, but there have been a few rumbles of thunder and some lighning flashes out to sea recently and the radar shows something may be heading this way - knowing my luck it will go to the South or just fizzle out into nothing.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> What is this "rain" of which you all speak? Absolutely nothing here for some time, but there have been a few rumbles of thunder and some lighning flashes out to sea recently and the radar shows something may be heading this way - knowing my luck it will go to the South or just fizzle out into nothing.
> View attachment 541528



The rain here didn't amount to much. About half an hour of medium drizzle and that was about it...


----------



## Jenkins (13 Aug 2020)

Work today provided some respite from the heat for a while this morning - 10 minutes working in a cold store freezer room at around -20°C and a further 40 minutes in the chill room at around 5°C. 

Didn't half notice the heat & humidity when I left the building!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2020)

In a period of spectacular incompetence, I visited 3 bike shops looking for a 24" presta valve inner tube today. Once I'd managed to find one, I discovered that the wheel was 20". I managed to lose 4 inches by a process I shall call equiscrunching. It will be interesting to see how long it lasts. I better go and buy the right size in the mean time. Just in case, like.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2020)

I need a  and a smackerel of something.

That "light supper" was a bit too light, and now I has a hungry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Unlikely.


We'll see.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Aug 2020)

postman said:


> View attachment 541404
> This sort of lightening is popular in certain estates around here.


Ours came packaged like this here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Aug 2020)

Moon bunny said:


> I must get onto the council tomorrow, ask what they can do about noisy neighbours.


Crow Pie.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Crow Pie.


Killing noisy neighbours, then eating them is taking it just that bit too far.

Too "Sweeney Todd" if you like.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2020)

Morning.
I was thinking of buying a new bike and by using ofqual's alagorical rhythm I should now be looking for a 14 inch frame with stabilisers. 

Perhaps I should try Scotland .


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2020)

Morning all just back from a lovely 35 smiles what a great start to a long weekend


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Killing noisy neighbours, then eating them is taking it just that bit too far.
> 
> Too "Sweeney Todd" if you like.


I believe such originated in the British Isles.
https://bertc.com/subfive/recipes/threecrows.htm


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I believe such originated in the British Isles.
> https://bertc.com/subfive/recipes/threecrows.htm


She'd not be short of neighbours to use, by the sound of things.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Aug 2020)

Quite true.
October 28 through February 28 is the hunting season for crow in Illinois.


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2020)

There is a recipe in Michael Mosley's book that I would like to try - "Crunchy Fish Bites". 

I have not got all the ingredients, the one missing is quick-cook polenta (fine oatmeal) Can I use light brown flour instead? I presume that cornmeal is lower in cardboard hydrates , but the method would be the same. 

Tonights menu is lamb steak with Swedish Spicy Carrots. 

I can add the polenta or fine cornmeal to next week's Ocado list. Yesterday's brunch of blueberry pancakes was tasty and filling.

In other new, my most favourite excellent all-purpose "do everything you need" builder/decorator finally visited today to see what needs doing, repair to bedroom ceiling and repair bathroom wall, etc.  He had a huge backlog after the the Lockdown.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Aug 2020)

Cornmeal is a fine coating for fish, especially catfish. I seriously wonder if it is lower in carbohydrates, though.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> There is a recipe in Michael Mosley's book that I would like to try - "Crunchy Fish Bites".
> 
> I have not got all the ingredients, the one missing is quick-cook polenta (fine oatmeal) Can I use light brown flour instead? I presume that cornmeal is lower in cardboard hydrates , but the method would be the same.
> 
> ...


I'd think you'd be better using cornflour, one of Maz's favourite dishes is ' Seafood Balti' which involves marinating small pieces of Cod, Prawns and Crabsticks in spices and cornflour then deep frying it, the cornflour turns into a kind of crunchy batter.


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Cornmeal is a fine coating for fish, especially catfish. I seriously wonder if it is lower in carbohydrates, though.



I think you are right. I will not be having potatoes. The serving suggestion is pea and broccoli mash. I haven't got, and do not like broccoli, so it will be just peas.


----------



## mybike (14 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> The Red Arrows took off for a practice session. Amazing as we were so close to them. We were literally right at the end of the runway. There were less than 15 cars in a massive field - they had to restrict any access due to safety (not covid).



Had that experience on VE day a few years back by Bournemouth. I couldn't reach my camera in time and a few children were quite upset by the noise.


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I'd think you'd be better using cornflour, one of Maz's favourite dishes is ' Seafood Balti' which involves marinating small pieces of Cod, Prawns and Crabsticks in spices and cornflour then deep frying it, the cornflour turns into a kind of crunchy batter.



Yes, I have got cornflour, so I will try that. What spices does she use? The fish is dipped in egg (seasoned with sea salt and black pepper) then shallow fried in olive oil, or rapeseed oil, but I have not got rapeseed oil. 

I presume olive oil is the more expensive than rapeseed oil, in financial terms. Can I get rapeseed oil produced in the this country, and save air miles. Or is that getting too complex?


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2020)

I am planning to go through the recipes that I like the sound of, and work out some substitutes from what is in my cupboard. Then I can buy exactly the right ingredients in small quantities.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I have got cornflour, so I will try that. What spices does she use? The fish is dipped in egg (seasoned with sea salt and black pepper) then shallow fried in olive oil, or rapeseed oil, but I have not got rapeseed oil.
> 
> I presume olive oil is the more expensive than rapeseed oil, in financial terms. Can I get rapeseed oil produced in the this country, and save air miles. Or is that getting too complex?


Oh in that case the Polenta is a substitute for breadcrumbs what with the Egg to stick it to the outside. I'll dig out the Seafood recipe when I've got time (I'm cutting a bit of hedge at the mo, just having a sit down and a cuppa to rest my leg)


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Oh in that case the Polenta is a substitute for breadcrumbs what with the Egg to stick it to the outside. I'll dig out the Seafood recipe when I've got time (I'm cutting a bit of hedge at the mo, just having a sit down and a cuppa to rest my leg)



No rush! In Hundred Acre Wood it is Illegal To Rush! 
Tonight is lamb, tomorrow is plain fish with lemon and parsley.

The fish bites are for Monday, possibly. My Ocado order is for Tuesday. It may sound tedious to plan ahead, but I am serious about losing weight gradually by making sustainable changes. I am not missing chocolate, or crisps. Full fat Greek style yoghurt is yummy even if you only have two tablespoons of it. Interestingly the recipe book uses mostly (when required) full fat, yoghurt, etc. I suspect that low fat versions have lots of sugar and other addictives in them. Lemonade now tastes funny!


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2020)

Cool, breezy and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

The house is noticeably cooler too, although I had another sleepless night. This is getting very tiresome. Didn't do anything this morning except watch a bit of snooker and putter about with the bike project.

I will need to pop into town later for a few bits and bobs; a birthday present for a dear friend, the car wants some petrol and I'm going to see what the LBS has in terms of bars and seatposts.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2020)

Hmm, cornflour and cornmeal are most definitely not the same things.

Also, rape seed oil is usually just sold as vegetable oil, and most of it is UK produced anyway. It's the bog standard el-cheapo in most supermarkets. OK, you an buy oil that's labeled as rape seed oil, but it is more expensive than the same stuff that's labeled as vegetable oil. It's just a marketing tool to relieve people of their money.


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2020)

In that case I will put cornmeal on my shoppsing list, and use olive oil for the frying. 

Thanks to all peeps for your helpful replies. 

There may be similar questions over the next few weeks. The weight loss is slow but steady. I would like to loose just over a stone by the end of the year (in addition to what have already lost) Please note that no about of bribery would lead to me disclosing my weight. After surgery, and huge does of steroids in the Chemotherapy. I was at my heaviest in January. Started to lose weight in May after finishing Radiotherapy. 

Now I have a large area of carpet to shampoo and some walls and skirting board to clean. Bob decided he did not like my full mug of coffee being on the table and sent it flying across the room.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> I suspect that low fat versions have lots of sugar and other addictives in them.


Yep, got it in one



Reynard said:


> Also, rape seed oil is usually just sold as vegetable oil, and most of it is UK produced anyway. It's the bog standard el-cheapo in most supermarkets. OK, you an buy oil that's labeled as rape seed oil, but it is more expensive than the same stuff that's labeled as vegetable oil. It's just a marketing tool to relieve people of their money.


You need to be careful, some 'Vegetable Oil' is Palm Oil or a blend with that in, I always go for Sunflower Oil for frying with Olive Oil and Rapeseed Oil for flavouring in some sauces or dressings,Oh and 'Groundnut Oil*' for stir-frying with Toasted Sesame Oil used just for flavouring if needed.

* Groundnut Oil (peanut) has the highest 'burn point' of any oil.


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2020)

Yes, a lot of controversy surrounds Palm Oil. I only do shallow frying, so is Sunflower oil better for that, rather than Olive Oil?


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, got it in one
> 
> 
> You need to be careful, some 'Vegetable Oil' is Palm Oil or a blend with that in, I always go for Sunflower Oil for frying with Olive Oil and Rapeseed Oil for flavouring in some sauces or dressings,Oh and 'Groundnut Oil*' for stir-frying with Toasted Sesame Oil used just for flavouring if needed.
> ...



Tesco's own brand vegetable oil is pure rapeseed oil.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yes, a lot of controversy surrounds Palm Oil. I only do shallow frying, so is Sunflower oil better for that, rather than Olive Oil?



Yes.

Although I prefer lard or dripping for shallow frying.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2020)

Anyways, lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2020)

Had a delectable lunch. One mini wrap with half a sliced avocado and chilli sauce, one mini wrap with cheese and coleslaw, two  plus a pear and a peach.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Aug 2020)

Some people find magicians a bit mundane. I do usually but I did enjoy watching this...


----------



## slowmotion (14 Aug 2020)

Bald eagle: 1
Drone: 0 

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/aug/14/eagle-drone-attack-lake-michigan


----------



## Moon bunny (14 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Crow Pie.



View: https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9v73c


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Aug 2020)

Green tea going down well


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Some people find magicians a bit mundane. I do usually but I did enjoy watching this...




Jerry Sadowitz, fantastic close up Magician. Try getting any video of him though online is nigh on impossible.


----------



## Moon bunny (14 Aug 2020)

Now, just for the giggles, we have a starling mimicking a swift, or at least we know it’s a starling now the swifts have gone.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2020)

I'm waiting for the cricket poor light highlights. 10 minutes to go.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2020)

The lights poor here too. I had to switch the light on before beer o'clock! First time since spring.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2020)

I'm feeling cold and tired despite the temperature being 24C.


----------



## Ripple (14 Aug 2020)

Relentless scammers. 
Somebody want me to update my bank details on the website "update-your-details.com"
Somebody want me to pay $1000 in bitcoins otherwise they will release a video with me watching porn.
Somebody want to share millions of dollars left by unknown relative. 

Yawn.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2020)

Popped to Tesco to buy a birthday box of chocolates for a dear friend. 

Came home with ham, green beans, chicory, apples, UHT milk and crumpets on YS.


----------



## woodbutcher (14 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Popped to Tesco to buy a birthday box of chocolates for a dear friend.
> 
> Came home with ham, green beans, chicory, apples, UHT milk and crumpets on YS.


Surely your friend will be surprised if not shocked to receive that lot , will you make it into a picnic hamper?


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Surely your friend will be surprised if not shocked to receive that lot , will you make it into a picnic hamper?





No, she'll be getting the box of chocolates I went in there to buy.  But resistance is futile when it comes to yellow stickers.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2020)

I've been taking a break from the photography challenge, but couldn't resist today's topic. Which is "Handles"


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2020)

That was a banging evening's snooker. 

Wow!!!

Actually, it's been a fabulous day's snooker. Really looking forward to this weekend's final.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've been taking a break from the photography challenge, but couldn't resist today's topic. Which is "Handles"
> 
> View attachment 541705


Quatre bougies just doesn't work the same....


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2020)

I've just started watching "The Railway Man".


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2020)




----------



## Jenkins (14 Aug 2020)

I'm looking forward to Saturday morning when my alarms won't be going off.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've been taking a break from the photography challenge, but couldn't resist today's topic. Which is "Handles"
> 
> View attachment 541705


Handles or Candles


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2020)

I have a slice of chocolate cheesecake.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Handles or Candles



Four candles. Or fork handles.

One of the best comedy sketches ever


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Four candles. Or fork handles.
> 
> One of the best comedy sketches ever


You might need this!


----------



## midlife (14 Aug 2020)

Gimme some 'ose


----------



## tyred (14 Aug 2020)

Met a friend for a socially distanced walk on the beach earlier. Now relaxing with a bottle of Pilsner Urquell and a packet of cheese and onion crisps. My book on the history of the Citroen 2CV also arrived in the post today

Oddly enough, despite the unbelievably hot and sunny day here it was unbelievably foggy at the coast.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2020)

I need a 

Time to put the kettle on.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2020)

Poppy has very proudly brought me... a spider. 

Bless her, she does try...


----------



## Speicher (15 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I need a
> 
> Time to put the kettle on.




No, it doesn't suit you!


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> No, it doesn't suit you!


You've not seen her new one though!


----------



## Speicher (15 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've not seen her new one though!



She didn't say she had two kettles, or a friend called Polly for that matter.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, got it in one
> 
> 
> You need to be careful, some 'Vegetable Oil' is Palm Oil or a blend with that in, I always go for Sunflower Oil for frying with Olive Oil and Rapeseed Oil for flavouring in some sauces or dressings,Oh and 'Groundnut Oil*' for stir-frying with Toasted Sesame Oil used just for flavouring if needed.
> ...


I know of a Chinese retauraunt in our town that fries the egg rolls in peanut oil. Far and away better than all the competition.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> She didn't say she had two kettles, or a friend called Polly for that matter.



That sounds like something out of "I'm sorry, I haven't a clue" 

Guests at the pony club ball... Mr and Mrs Source and their son Ray


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2020)

Anyway, I have started the drawing for a new watercolour.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I know of a Chinese retauraunt in our town that fries the egg rolls in peanut oil. Far and away better than all the competition.


Only trouble is that some people are allergic to Peanut which can be serious/fatal. T'other thing is if a place is popular/busy then they can afford to change the Oil regularly but a place that's not doing so well will try to 'economise' by not doing that so the customers go down and the quality further reduces, a vicious spiral.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2020)

Time for some smiles ☺️


----------



## woodbutcher (15 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> No, she'll be getting the box of chocolates I went in there to buy.  But resistance is futile when it comes to yellow stickers.


I've not come across a yellow sticker , it sounds like addictive chewing gum !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2020)

Ripple said:


> Relentless scammers.
> Somebody want me to update my bank details on the website "update-your-details.com"
> Somebody want me to pay $1000 in bitcoins otherwise they will release a video with me watching porn.
> Somebody want to share millions of dollars left by unknown relative.
> ...


You are becoming popular then ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2020)

Morning.
VJ Day. The Red Arrows should be flying around later.
It is grey and damp here .


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2020)

I'm on my first train journey since pre-covid. My mask is itchy and causing my glasses to steam up. My mouth is dry but I am probably not supposed to remove my mask to have a drink and eat my bar of Fry's chocolate cream.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Aug 2020)

For anyone who's interested, last winter's significant dimming of the star Betelgeuse has been explained as a huge hot, dense cloud of material that was ejected into space from the star's surface that cooled to form dust, shielding the star’s light and making it appear dimmer from the perspective of viewers on Earth.







(source)


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2020)

It's raining.

I am watching the snooker.

There is a cat on my lap who is currently washing my arm.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2020)

To celebrate the drizzle, I'm baking a lemon drizzle cake 🍋


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> To celebrate the drizzle, I'm baking a lemon drizzle cake 🍋



Fling a slice my way when it's done, will you?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Fling a slice my way when it's done, will you?


My trebuchet is locked and loaded!


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My trebuchet is locked and loaded!



Off to put the kettle on for a  and to put a plate on the target.


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My trebuchet is locked and loaded!



I remember taking the kids to Warwick Castle when they first built their replica Trebuchet - what an amazing bit of kit. Once they had finished flinging stuff, we were able to look at all the massive holes in the ground and go and look at it close up.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2020)

Weather depending i might start tidying the garage tomorrow but then again i might not


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2020)

That was a poor show. . The Red Arrows didn't show up ! We had walked a couple of miles to a viewing spot where we should have been able to see them and then discovered they had been cancelled .


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2020)

We found some nice blackberries which tasted nice and also some nice sloes which tasted unusually like damsons !


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2020)

The elastic band on the trebuchet has snapped.. Will a photograph be OK? 🤔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2020)

After two days of rain constipation, the weather has delivered an enema. Right proper rain.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 541813
> 
> 
> The elastic band on the trebuchet has snapped.. Will a photograph be OK? 🤔



It'll have to do, I suppose... 

Which means I'm relegated to the custard tarts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2020)

I've been watching the TV but I'd better go to bed now or I'll have another beer.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Aug 2020)

Donington Park on Sunday. I finally get to use the new bit of the A14. Twice.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2020)

Nice relaxing evening spent watching the snooker.

Almost time for a  and a smackerel of something to go with it. Today's successful bike tinkering needs to be celebrated.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2020)

Wonder if @Andy in Germany should be worried!! According to google...


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2020)

I have decided upon a bowl of porridge with a dollop of marmalade on top to go with my


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have decided upon a bowl of porridge with a dollop of marmalade on top to go with my


Plate still empty then?


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Plate still empty then?



Yes, didn't you see? The trebuchet had a technical problem.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes, didn't you see? The trebuchet had a technical problem.


The snapped elastic band you mean. There is no elastic on a trebuchet. One arm longer than the other.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> The snapped elastic band you mean. There is no elastic on a trebuchet. One arm longer than the other.



Either way, it equated to no cake, and I wasn't in the mood for custard tarts.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2020)

We have light rain, started 1/4 hour ago.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2020)

Off to bed go I...


----------



## raleighnut (16 Aug 2020)

Hedge cutting 3/4 done


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Aug 2020)

Awesome thunder and lightning last night plus rain, rain, rain. Hooray ! l can forget my least favourite pastime ...watering endless quantities of plants especially flowers ....can't eat flowers ! 
Grumpy old fa*t !!, Who me ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Aug 2020)

Morning. It's very wet outside. I can't stop sneezing.


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Aug 2020)

At last we haz rain.
I'm conflicted. The ground needs it, but I'm less inclined towards a ride in the wet.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Weather depending i might start tidying the garage tomorrow but then again i might not


Mike Nesmith syndrome!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2020)

Morning. 
Grey with drizzle here. Not lemon flavoured sadly.
My foot hurt when I went down to make the  a little while ago . I might have to brave it again to make some more .
I may be gone a while .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2020)

I'm back!
I've definitely got right foot hurty syndrome.
Now if I was a professional football player I would be rolling around on the floor in agony winning loads of Oscar nominations . Now do you hear me complaining? No ! 
That's because I typed it !


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2020)

Apologies, @Reynard but I had to eat your slice of lemon drizzle cake or it would have gone stale waiting for Ama zon to deliver the new rubber band 😔


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2020)

Why don't you just b****r off down to Rio Mike Nesmith ! And leave me out of it !

Guess who I've got singing away in my head right now ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2020)

It's a very good tea morning. My upstairs neighbour appears to be celebrating door-slam Sunday.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2020)

How about another tune as an earworm.. 😁 🙀


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Donington Park on Sunday. I finally get to use the new bit of the A14. Twice.



I suspect thats where my son went this morning. Up and out for 6.30am. Only sees that time of day for Wales WRC or GT racing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Aug 2020)

I had a nice bicycle ride yesterday, ran into some people from the club, as well as people from the co-op, on a much longer ride than mine. I am considering a fettling round for today, as I am planning some butterfly bars for my Univega.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Aug 2020)

I'm locked out of my Internet banking now.... 

https://newsthump.com/2020/08/13/cy...iling-to-identify-images-with-traffic-lights/


----------



## Phaeton (16 Aug 2020)

Wet stair rods coming from the sky


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2020)

A humid and soggy day here chez Casa Reynard. We have periodic deluges.

The cats are not happy and are blaming me for the weather. Lexi got caught outside when the heavens opened, and Poppy thought it was my fault, even though the door was propped open.

I picked plums this morning.

And I have just been listening to the F1 on the radio and watching the snooker on the telly.

I had a cheese (cheddar & mozzarella), tomato and pesto toastie for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2020)

Oh my sainted aunt, it's just gone night time dark here...


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wonder if @Andy in Germany should be worried!! According to google...
> View attachment 541864
> 
> View attachment 541863



I'm a long way from Lower Saxony, so I'm okay.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh my sainted aunt, it's just gone night time dark here...


Are there four men on horseback nearby?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2020)

I went to Stuttgart, and now I'm back.

Despite occasional thunder I managed not to get soaked while travelling, or while getting the shopping yesterday.

We really could do with some rain tonight though.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Are there four men on horseback nearby?



Probably.

But then I live across the road from two livery stables and an eventing center.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Are there four men on horseback nearby?



Wondering where your three mates have got to?


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wondering where your three mates have got to?



Or his three wives...


----------



## Phaeton (16 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Or his three wives...


He's a trigamist?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Or his three wives...



I suspect you do things differently in rural Cambridgeshire.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> He's a trigamist?



I thought that was an amateur cartographer, we live and learn.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I suspect you do things differently in rural Cambridgeshire.



Shame on you, call yourself a Babylon 5 fan? 

Timov, Daggair and Mariel...


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm a long way from Lower Saxony, so I'm okay.


Lower end of my route, it seems.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2020)

The ice cream van just stopped nearby. 
In a thunderstorm ⛈ 

No one ventured out for one


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Shame on you, call yourself a Babylon 5 fan?
> 
> Timov, Daggair and Mariel...



As soon as you said "Babylon 5" I got it...


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Lower end of my route, it seems.
> View attachment 541961



Where are you _trying _to get to?


----------



## Phaeton (16 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought that was an amateur cartographer, we live and learn.


I have no idea I just used logic that bi was 2 so tri would be 3, either way glutton for punishment


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I have no idea I just used logic that bi was 2 so tri would be 3, either way glutton for punishment



Polygamist  For more than two, that is...


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Aug 2020)

I and a tiny beagle are sharing a chicken sandwich.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2020)

Anyways, time to put the drawing away (I'm working on an Arrows A11 & McLaren MP4/5 combo) and scuttle off downstairs.

I need to get the orchard crumble (apple, pear & plum) into the oven and fry off the chips for the first time. Want to get supper ready for when the snooker starts (TV dinner tonight), although I fear we may only get one frame.

Failing that, there are always the F1 highlights, but after listening to that GP, I think I'd have to be a masochist to inflict the visual version of it upon myself.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Aug 2020)

Beer o’clock


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Aug 2020)

1 p.m. here, so yes. (if I didn't have the gout.) (or Kilbeggan.)


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Aug 2020)

Currently drinking limeade. About as exciting as it gets around here.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> He's a trigamist?


I am not!


----------



## Phaeton (16 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Polygamist  For more than two, that is...


Bloody fool if you asked me


----------



## Phaeton (16 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> I am not!


You're not what?


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You're not what?


A trigamist!
What were you thinking of?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Currently drinking limeade. About as exciting as it gets around here.


I've not had limeade for years...


----------



## Phaeton (16 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> A trigamist!
> What were you thinking of?


I wasn't thinking this is clearly part of the issue


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2020)

That was short and sweet.

Mind, it frees up the evening for other pursuits.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I have no idea I just used logic that bi was 2 so tri would be 3, either way glutton for punishment


Whereas sexogamists tri and tri again.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Whereas sexogamists tri and tri again.


You'll be needing this


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Where are you _trying _to get to?


Possibly here?


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2020)

I'm thinking that a  would be very nice right now.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm thinking that a  would be very nice right now.


Beat you to it.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Beat you to it.



I had no idea that competition was involved...


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2020)

Although  will have to be momentarily deferred, as I have a Lexicat sitting on my lap demanding cuddles. 

If I ignore her, she bites.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I had no idea that competition was involved...


And nor are biscuits!


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> And nor are biscuits!



Not tonight, as I rather pigged out on the fruit crumble I made.


----------



## mybike (16 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> The ice cream van just stopped nearby.
> In a thunderstorm ⛈
> 
> No one ventured out for one



Went to the garden centre yesterday. 

When we arrived there was an ice cream van doing great business.

When we came out it had gone.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

I now have a  and Poppy and Lexi have their dreamies.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Went to the garden centre yesterday.
> 
> When we arrived there was an ice cream van doing great business.
> 
> *When we came out it had gone.*


Sold Out?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've not had limeade for years...


I make it a lot, so i don't miss alcoholic beverages as much. Twenty years on the waggon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'll be needing this
> View attachment 542019


What's that? Brigham Young's overcoat?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Went to the garden centre yesterday.
> 
> When we arrived there was an ice cream van doing great business.
> 
> When we came out it had gone.


It will be in my neighborhood Monday night around 5p.m..


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

We don't get ice cream vans down here - no kids on this road anymore.

But when there were, the van used to come once a week or so. My then cat wasn't bothered by the van if it just drove past normally. But if it was playing its jingle, Toby would run and hide under the dresser in the hallway.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> *We don't get ice cream vans down here* - no kids on this road anymore.


Heck,that's a thought! Come to think of it,i haven't heard 'Greensleeves' or that other ice cream van, loud and annoying 'jingle' (but would miss it if it goes) which i can't remember as i post,for quite a while.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> I suspect thats where my son went this morning. Up and out for 6.30am. Only sees that time of day for Wales WRC or GT racing.


Donington or the new part of the A14?


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Heck,that's a thought! Come to think of it,i haven't heard 'Greensleeves' or that other ice cream van, loud and annoying 'jingle' (but would miss it if it goes) which i can't remember as i post,for quite a while.


Any of these?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi5GvLrTHkA


----------



## Jenkins (17 Aug 2020)

The map on my car's sat nav need updating.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any of these?
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi5GvLrTHkA




Sadly,none of those.😞

It's still bugging me,yon ice cream van jingle.🤔


----------



## slowmotion (17 Aug 2020)

Cripes! It looks like @Fab Foodie's been busy!

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...eturn-of-the-turkey-twizzler-bernard-matthews


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We really could do with some rain tonight though.



It absolutely hooned it down in the night and now everything is soaked, so I'm trying another:

"We really could do with large amounts of cash falling in the garden today"


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2020)

Time for a trip to local sorting office wish me luck please


----------



## Phaeton (17 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a trip to local sorting office wish me luck please


luck please


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2020)

Morning. Though it feels a bit like a meh-ning to me. Now, my main question for the near future is ''Will the man with the big drill on the roof come today?'' It's around his starting time.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Aug 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Cripes! It looks like @Fab Foodie's been busy!
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/busines...eturn-of-the-turkey-twizzler-bernard-matthews


Not guilty ‘lud....but I may know some who are....


----------



## Phaeton (17 Aug 2020)

I was due to ride in the Peak District today but my wife convinced me the weather would be against me, so decided I would ride local, but when I woke up I couldn't be bothered to do that either


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> luck please


Thanks @Phaeton all went well.

After trying to drop the same parcel of at a couple of post offices


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2020)

I'm about to take an Ama zon parcel to the Hermes shop to return it. It's an aquarium light that is remarkedly rubbish. 
Fortunately, MrsPete was on the ball this morning. She watched me recover the packaging from the recycling bin, wrap if up in a couple of jiffy bags, then point at the tank and say "why is the light still in there, then?" 

Silly me


----------



## Speicher (17 Aug 2020)

In the extreme temperatures of last week, a disaster befell the ice cream van.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm about to take an Ama zon parcel to the Hermes shop to return it. It's an aquarium light that is remarkedly rubbish.
> Fortunately, MrsPete was on the ball this morning. She watched me recover the packaging from the recycling bin, wrap if up in a couple of jiffy bags, then point at the tank and say "why is the light still in there, then?"
> 
> Silly me


That's almost as bad as me walking to the PO to drop the parcel off only to realise I'd left it on the kitchen side


----------



## postman (17 Aug 2020)

Well looking at my social calendar for this week.It will be Thursday and Friday that have the highlights.Ikea is coming to us.We took the lads bed and mattress to the tip,and we have ordered a sofa bed thingy.Then a large mirror ,what an exciting week ahead.I might go cycling Wednesday weather permitting.


----------



## postman (17 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That's almost as bad as me walking to the PO to drop the parcel off only to realise I'd left it on the kitchen side


Not as bad as my ex father in law.He walked to his delivery office at 04-30.Only to find it locked.Well it would be it was 04-30 Sunday morning.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2020)

Morning.
It was foggy when I first got up. A bit like my brain !  
I went back to bed for a while hoping to re boot the system . Still not sure if it was successful as I'm still a bit groggy .
At least the fog outside has lifted .


----------



## Jenkins (17 Aug 2020)

Morning all. Coffee seems to be working.

Time to retrieve the wheelie bin which was emptied this morning and start to re-fill it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Sadly,none of those.😞
> 
> It's still bugging me,yon ice cream van jingle.🤔


#3, _Turkey in the Straw_, and #5, _Sailing o'er the Boundy Main_.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> Not guilty ‘lud....but I may know some who are....


You may be asked to give evidence at The Hague. Keep the appropriate authorities apprised of your whereabouts.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> #3, _Turkey in the Straw_, and #5, _Sailing o'er the Boundy Main_.


I've sussed it!


I quite often tell people that there's an ice cream van jingle which was number one in the singles chart when i was born.


----------



## Fab Foodie (17 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> You may be asked to give evidence at The Hague. Keep the appropriate authorities apprised of your whereabouts.


Well will not be travelling to the Netherlands at the moment....


----------



## raleighnut (17 Aug 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've sussed it!
> 
> 
> I quite often tell people that there's an ice cream van jingle which was number one in the singles chart when i was born.



There is a bloke who so didn't want to go into the family Ice-cream business that he started a rock band,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis_Rossi


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

Sunny and warm at the moment here chez Casa Reynard, but the cloud is bubbling up, and the car radio was crackling and popping like a good'un when I went out a short while ago, so there are thunderstorms in the area.

I went to the post office to post a friend's birthday present (the box of chocs I bought the other day) but it was shut. We have a travelling PO here in the village, but the lady is on holiday this week. And had she not been, it would still have been shut as the opening hours have changed. Aaaaaargh!

I'll have to go to the next village along after lunch and hope their (permanent) post office is open.

In better news, my replacement QR skewer should be arriving today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> There is a bloke who so didn't want to go into the family Ice-cream business that he started a rock band,
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francis_Rossi


Yes, the family was in Catford when I was a lad.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2020)

There should be a Spitfire flying tomorrow afternoon over Swindon hospital, Chippenham , Trowbridge and Bath to celebrate the NHS.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

Just had a seriously biblical storm (rain, wind, hail) while I was eating my lunch. It's moved through, and now the sun is shining again.

My replacement QR skewer has arrived.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sunny and warm at the moment here chez Casa Reynard, but the cloud is bubbling up, and the car radio was crackling and popping like a good'un when I went out a short while ago, so there are thunderstorms in the area.



You just made me think: I wonder if I can ger a World Service Radio?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2020)

I thought I'd get wet on the commute back from work.

But I didn't.

I was complemented by an E-bike rider at the speed I was maintaining though.


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought I'd get wet on the commute back from work.
> 
> But I didn't.
> 
> I was complemented by an E-bike rider at the speed I was maintaining though.


What a cheek , l hope l'm a broad minded sort of bloke but l can't be doing with E-bikes ...especially when one passes me going up a hill


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> What a cheek , l hope l'm a broad minded sort of bloke but l can't be doing with E-bikes ...especially when one passes me going up a hill



Sorry, but what is a hill?


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

Anyways, trip to post office sorted. Plus I did a detour on the way home to check up on some places where I like to forage from the hedgerows. 

Now it's time for a  and some lebkuchen.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> You just made me think: I wonder if I can ger a World Service Radio?



Mmmmm, I have one of those knocking around somewhere...

Although I'm not exactly sure of where somewhere actually is.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Aug 2020)

Just found this video. One which may interest @Reynard perhaps?


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Just found this video. One which may interest @Reynard perhaps?




Ah, that's brill.  And there's a couple of things that he's done that I may well try in my current project.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Aug 2020)

Just read that scientists have detected a star orbiting the black hole at the centre of Sagittarius A at 8% of the speed of light. So fast, time dilation can be observed. Wow wow wow.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Just read that scientists have detected a star orbiting the black hole at the centre of Sagittarius A at 8% of the speed of light. So fast, time dilation can be observed. Wow wow wow.



never ceases to surprise me how strange the Universe actually is. You really wouldn't want to be snapping the string on that particular whizzing conker...


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Aug 2020)

Off out to the local Italian in a bit. First 'proper' meal out since March. They do the best seafood salad in christendom, squid, big prawns, mussels, its s blinkin work of art with a chilled verdeccio. Its a tough life, but.......


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> never ceases to surprise me how strange the Universe actually is. You really wouldn't want to be snapping the string on that particular whizzing conker...



Just shows how different underlying reality is to what we perceive of time etc.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Just read that scientists have detected a star orbiting the black hole at the centre of Sagittarius A at 8% of the speed of light. So fast, time dilation can be observed. Wow wow wow.



I have a clear memory of time dilating in maths lessons at high school.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, that's brill.  And there's a couple of things that he's done that I may well try in my current project.


I really like how he makes it look so easy and conveys the subject perfectly without a lot of detail. I wish I could paint like that!


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Aug 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Off out to the local Italian in a bit. First 'proper' meal out since March. They do the best seafood salad in christendom, squid, big prawns, mussels, its s blinkin work of art with a chilled verdeccio. Its a tough life, but.......


I've just eaten a paella, courtesy of Regal Fish in Grimsby. I've had them before and really like them!


----------



## woodbutcher (17 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sorry, but what is a hill?


Come to Occitane more specifically the Lot and l will point you skywards ( on a road that is not on the end of a rocket).
If you haven't heard of Occitane , Google it . It is our sort of semi autonomous region , in a French way


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2020)

It has been sunny here for most of the day, it has clouded over now .
My head has been foggy for most it .


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2020)

It was so wet this evening that I decided to cancel my usual after work 25 miler


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

I've just had salmon, scrambled eggs, two tomatoes, one massive (like 6 inches across) mushroom, toast and a pot of tea.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Off out to the local Italian in a bit. First 'proper' meal out since March. They do the best seafood salad in christendom, squid, big prawns, mussels, its s blinkin work of art with a chilled verdeccio. Its a tough life, but.......



Stop it!!! Aaaaargh!!! 

*WANTS*

Except for the wine, of course...

Even though I had a really nice supper anyway...


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I really like how he makes it look so easy and conveys the subject perfectly without a lot of detail. I wish I could paint like that!



Yeah... I have a Norwegian artist friend who sometimes paints live on FB - I love to watch her, as I can always learn something. 

Does depend on your subject matter though, but I find that less fine detail actually gives you a more vibrant painting. A lot of motorsport artists (e.g. Andrew Kitson and Arthur Benjamins) paint very photorealistically, which I don't particularly like. Just leaves me cold. If I wanted something that realistic, I'd rather have a really good photo.

Mind, they tend to paint on the scale of feet, whereas I paint on the scale of inches. That actually forces me to keep it simple.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, I have one of those knocking around somewhere...
> 
> Although I'm not exactly sure of where somewhere actually is.


Somewhere


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Come to Occitane more specifically the Lot and l will point you skywards ( on a road that is not on the end of a rocket).
> If you haven't heard of Occitane , Google it . It is our sort of semi autonomous region , in a French way



You will find, in me, a cyclist with the worst hill legs on the planet.  I'd be better off bringing walking shoes.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Somewhere



@classic33 strikes again...


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

I've just bought a rear derailleur.

Shimano Altus 8 speed, for anyone who might be interested.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've just bought a rear derailleur.
> 
> Shimano Altus 8 speed, for anyone who might be interested.


And for those who aren't, what is it?


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> And for those who aren't, what is it?



Mostly black with silver bits.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Aug 2020)

I've just been bitten on my leg by a flea. I always thought i had the blood type that fleas don't like,but obviously not. I picked the flea off after the bite,as it was unusually lethargic. It's now floating in some water in a cup in my sink. I checked my dog and thankfully he's clear,so i'm thinking it jumped on me when i went in the cemetery half an hour before the bite. I rubbed some alcoholic hand gel on the bite. It's certainly eased the itchiness.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2020)

Time for a  and a smackerel of something.

In this case, a toasted teacake with butter and marmalade.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and a smackerel of something.
> 
> In this case, a toasted teacake with butter and marmalade.


Not a barm or bun?


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not a barm or bun?



A warburton's teacake. It's wot it says on the packet.


----------



## Edwardoka (18 Aug 2020)

Just signed up to Microsoft's game pass to try the new Flight Simulator only to discover that they already knew the details of my recently replaced payment card.

My first instinct was to check all my transactions to see where they could have gotten them from, nothing doing, so my second instinct was "microsoft are harvesting card details from web browsers" and I started searching high and low for other people with this issue and tweeted very angrily about it.

... only to be calmly informed that Visa and Mastercard have a scheme where they automatically update some vendors with replacement card details.

Now to focus on getting my heart rate down...


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Aug 2020)

I remmeber the old Flight Simulator. I went through the whole ground school and learning flights to solo in my imaginary Cessna 172. Then I flew the Wright Flyer from Kill Devil Hill N.C. to Washington D.C. I had a lot of free time that day.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2020)

Forgot to say that I put my blue general recycling wheelie bin out earlier, ready for collection in the morning.

Didn't bother with the black bag, there's not enough in it.


----------



## Edwardoka (18 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Then I flew the Wright Flyer from Kill Devil Hill N.C. to Washington D.C. I had a lot of free time that day.


Didn't the Wright have a top speed of ~25mph? I hope you didn't do it in real time...

My main fascination with flight sims is landings, probably from watching the Krypton Factor as a wee lad.
I must have spent a dozen hours trying to land aforementioned Cessna onto an aircraft carrier in FS98, despite the Cessna not having a tailhook.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I remmeber the old Flight Simulator. I went through the whole ground school and learning flights to solo in my imaginary Cessna 172. Then I flew the Wright Flyer from Kill Devil Hill N.C. to Washington D.C. I had a lot of free time that day.


The only time I ever managed to leave the ground was when I overshot the runway and off a cliff.

Wasn't the Wright Flyer an expensive(for the time) add on?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2020)

In other news, yesterday I "emptied" my paper, recyclables and non-recyclable rubbish. After several months here the non-recyclable stuff amounted to a small carrier bag. 

I keep missing the recyclable pickup day and it is once a fortnight so I've dumped the bag in the barn where I can grab it quickly on the way to work and dump it by the kerb.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2020)

Morning all
The patio looks better after sweeping half the garden off it last night after it flooded the other day .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2020)

Morning.
It is bright and sunny with blue sky here at the moment , but it looks like there is some cloud moving in .
I wonder if my head will be clear .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2020)

Have you ever wondered what jobs the PG Tips Chimps went on to do after being axed by Brooke Bond ?


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Have you ever wondered what jobs the PG Tips Chimps went on to do after being axed by Brooke Bond ?


It's rather sad news unfortunately https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-36103383


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> It's rather sad news unfortunately https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-36103383


I didn't know that . I was using it in a sarcastic way .


----------



## mybike (18 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Sold Out?



Who knows, wife was disappointed.



Gravity Aided said:


> It will be in my neighborhood Monday night around 5p.m..



Yeah, clockwatcher.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2020)

I'm downloading the new LibreOffice version. While it's validating install I'm validating my 2nd mug of tea. It's a lot cooler this morning. My sock bucket should remain undisturbed for now though.


----------



## mybike (18 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Morning all. Coffee seems to be working.
> 
> Time to retrieve the wheelie bin which was emptied this morning and start to re-fill it.



My black bin is out, awaiting the cheery dustbin men.


----------



## mybike (18 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I remmeber the old Flight Simulator. I went through the whole ground school and learning flights to solo in my imaginary Cessna 172. Then I flew the Wright Flyer from Kill Devil Hill N.C. to Washington D.C. I had a lot of free time that day.



Used to fly a Spartan Executive, rather unrealistically, around the world visiting every continent.



Edwardoka said:


> Didn't the Wright have a top speed of ~25mph? I hope you didn't do it in real time...
> 
> My main fascination with flight sims is landings, probably from watching the Krypton Factor as a wee lad.
> I must have spent a dozen hours trying to land aforementioned Cessna onto an aircraft carrier in FS98, despite the Cessna not having a tailhook.



Would you need a tail hook? Your speed should be slow enough to stop.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Used to fly a Spartan Executive, rather unrealistically, around the world visiting every continent.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you need a tail hook? Your speed should be slow enough to stop.


Would it ever catch up with the aircraft carrier, if you take into account wind speed and the carrier steaming into wind ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2020)

I don't know what's been up over the past few days. Foggy head, belching a lot , lacking energy. It seems as I've gone back a few years, back to when I used to be with the fairies for most of the day .
I think I'll go and sniff some mint leaves to see if that might help .


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Used to fly a Spartan Executive, rather unrealistically, around the world visiting every continent.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you need a tail hook? Your speed should be slow enough to stop.


No, I skipped ahead, landed near the War Department, or what I thought was the War Department. Close to the White House, and the old State Department. I have never landed the Douglas DC-3 in Alaska successfully, but I have flown the Rocky Mountains in the DC-3.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> The only time I ever managed to leave the ground was when I overshot the runway and off a cliff.
> 
> Wasn't the Wright Flyer an expensive(for the time) add on?


I dunno. I got the disc at the Goodwill. Just like a radio controlled airplane training computer sim, with a controller and numerous simulations, different planes and locations. Must have cost a dime or two new, you betcha.


----------



## Kryton521 (18 Aug 2020)

Morning and hello all.

Day off, [already? Only been back at work two days from holiday!] I'm still following/sticking to the Noom program for weight loss. Now down to 96 kg! First time in I don't know how long.
Fact is, I'm feeling so much stronger and fitter I'm swapping out sub-compact chainrings for compact!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Aug 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Morning and hello all.
> 
> Day off, [already? Only been back at work two days from holiday!] I'm still following/sticking to the Noom program for weight loss. Now down to 96 kg! First time in I don't know how long.
> Fact is, I'm feeling so much stronger and fitter I'm swapping out sub-compact chainrings for compact!


Whoa, easy there bud!
Excellent news on the weight loss, BTW.


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm downloading the new LibreOffice version. While it's validating install I'm validating my 2nd mug of tea. It's a lot cooler this morning. My sock bucket should remain undisturbed for now though.


v7? Let us know what it's like.


----------



## Speicher (18 Aug 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Morning and hello all.
> 
> Day off, [already? Only been back at work two days from holiday!] I'm still following/sticking to the Noom program for weight loss. Now down to 96 kg! First time in I don't know how long.
> Fact is, I'm feeling so much stronger and fitter I'm swapping out sub-compact chainrings for compact!



Have you got time to taken some more photos of Pink please?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> v7? Let us know what it's like.


I've only opened Calc so far and the chief difference I've noted is that the save icon is mauve with a red dot when there's stuff to save. I haven't read the installation notes because they tend to go over my head. So, anyway, it's more colourful....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2020)

Though - curiousity piqued - if you care to read the release notes, you may be interested to learn that Writer will now transliterate into Old Hungarian and they've tweaked the Non-volatile Random Number generator in Calc.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2020)

Sunny intervals, warm and very breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Prompted by the forecast, I went out for a ride this morning to avoid the rain. Which still is avoiding us here. Anyways, I found a new-to-me patch of hedgerow. Good job I was on the hybrid, as I scrumped a pannier of apples from the tree growing at random in there.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Aug 2020)

Fitted new pads to disc brakes . Had the rear almost got to the metal? Oh dear!


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2020)

Time for a  methinks.


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sunny intervals, warm and very breezy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Prompted by the forecast, I went out for a ride this morning to avoid the rain. Which still is avoiding us here. Anyways, I found a new-to-me patch of hedgerow. Good job I was on the hybrid, as I scrumped a pannier of apples from the tree growing at random in there.


Bit early for hedgerow apples? I too came across a tree this morning and plucked a fruit to check for ripeness. At the first chomp my cheeks were drawn in and by the time I'd finished that mouthful I felt dehydrated to the point of dessication! Needless to say, I cast the remainder for the hedgerow beasts to finish off. Might need a few weeks before these fruit are edibly ripe methinks.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Bit early for hedgerow apples? I too came across a tree this morning and plucked a fruit to check for ripeness. At the first chomp my cheeks were drawn in and by the time I'd finished that mouthful I felt dehydrated to the point of dessication! Needless to say, I cast the remainder for the hedgerow beasts to finish off. Might need a few weeks before these fruit are edibly ripe methinks.



Depends on the variety. The earliest apples are ripe beginning of August.

The place I checked yesterday, those apples definitely weren't ready - was a struggle to pull a fruit off the tree. This place, there were already a lot of apples on the ground, and they were easy to pick, which is usually indicative of ripeness. Besides, if they're not quite ready, it's nothing a couple of weeks of storage in the utility room won't solve.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2020)

We saw the Spitfire.  It did 3 circuits. They had altered the route due to the bad weather so it was a bit early.


----------



## IaninSheffield (18 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> We saw the Spitfire.  It did 3 circuits. They had altered the route due to the bad weather so it was a bit early.


You did well with those photos 👍


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2020)

I've just affixed a notice to my letterbox saying "No adverts or free newspapers*" 

In theory this means the purveyors of Chinese meals, used cars, pizza delivery services and general junk that keep offering me their wares now have to leave my postbox inviolate; we shall see...

*_In German, for obvious reasons_.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just affixed a notice to my letterbox saying "No adverts or free newspapers*"
> 
> In theory this means the purveyors of Chinese meals, used cars, pizza delivery services and general junk that keep offering me their wares now have to leave my postbox inviolate; we shall see...
> 
> *_In German, for obvious reasons_.


You'll see, their wares stuffed through your letterbox.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> We saw the Spitfire.  It did 3 circuits. They had altered the route due to the bad weather so it was a bit early.
> View attachment 542311
> 
> 
> View attachment 542312



I see it is T Hanks flying it


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> You did well with those photos 👍


Thanks. It went right overhead at one point .
For some reason my computer reverted to the original pictures after I cropped them . 
The pilot and owner of the Spitfire is John Romain and is funding the project himself .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2020)

Well M&S certainly know how to treat their customers . 
My daughter bought me some Luxury hot cross buns and they have altered the recipe and taken a lot of the spice out .  
The company has been through a number of top bosses who don't understand who buys their products! The way they are going no one 
will !


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2020)

Pizza night here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Well M&S certainly know how to treat their customers .
> My daughter bought me some Luxury hot cross buns and they have altered the recipe and taken a lot of the spice out .
> The company has been through a number of top bosses who don't understand who buys their products! The way they are going no one
> will !


Possibly not for much longer though


----------



## Wobbly John (18 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sunny intervals, warm and very breezy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Prompted by the forecast, I went out for a ride this morning to avoid the rain. Which still is avoiding us here. Anyways, I found a new-to-me patch of hedgerow. Good job I was on the hybrid, as I scrumped a pannier of apples from the tree growing at random in there.


Was that you I saw twice while taking my grandsons (youngest on trailerbike) round the Main Drove - Pymoor loop?


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2020)

Wobbly John said:


> Was that you I saw twice while taking my grandsons (youngest on trailerbike) round the Main Drove - Pyrmoor loop?



Yes, that was me!  

First time I saw you, I'd quite literally just set out. I went out towards Way Head to drop off a magazine for a friend.  Hope you had a good ride.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

Wobbly John said:


> Was that you I saw twice while taking my grandsons (youngest on trailerbike) round the Main Drove - Pymoor loop?


She is real then!


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> She is real then!



Oh yes, very definitely


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Aug 2020)

Home made lamb tandoori dispatched. Crikey it was
Cracking taste though


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2020)

I managed to get a ride in this morning, 55 miles, ended up in Sutton Cheney, the same place I went to last Thursday, dull grey and breezy but the only shower only lasted a few minutes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2020)

Wobbly John said:


> Was that you I saw twice while taking my grandsons (youngest on trailerbike) round the Main Drove - Pymoor loop?


Are you sure she wasn't on the more pie loop?


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are you sure she wasn't on the more pie loop?



Oi!!!

I'd be the size of a small house if I went that way... 

As it is, I have the making for many apple pies.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Aug 2020)

hedge nearly finished.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> hedge nearly finished.


Bit late at night to be finishing intit?


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bit late at night to be finishing intit?



Better late than never


----------



## raleighnut (18 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bit late at night to be finishing intit?


Well if a man's gonna eat in this house then the poor fecker has to get on with the cooking whether he's been out in the garden or not and then I've gotta sit and eat it before coming on here and waffling on about how I've nearly finished the hedge without getting electrocuted.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Better late than never


A bit like painting the Forth Bridge.

Just how big is the garden though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Well if a man's gonna eat in this house then the poor fecker has to get on with the cooking whether he's been out in the garden or not and then I've gotta sit and eat it before coming on you chere and waffling on about how I've nearly finished the hedge without getting electrocuted.


If you could harness the power from your electric hedge you could have a barbecue....


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Well if a man's gonna eat in this house then the poor fecker has to get on with the cooking whether he's been out in the garden or not and then I've gotta sit and eat it before coming on here and waffling on about how I've nearly finished the hedge without getting electrocuted.


Never said you shouldn't eat.

A "what killed the cat" moment. 
How often does your hedge try to electrocute you?


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2020)

I got given a trophy. 

Been here for four years.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I got given a trophy.
> 
> Been here for four years.


Now you're trying to work out where the time went.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Now you're trying to work out where the time went.



You could say that


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

I'm having a  and a couple of slices of buttered toast.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm having a  and a couple of slices of buttered toast.


I've bananas!


----------



## Jenkins (19 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oi!!!
> 
> *I'd be the size of a small house if I went that way... *
> 
> As it is, I have the making for many apple pies.


Surely it would be a bungalow with your admitted petiteness


----------



## Jenkins (19 Aug 2020)

Anyhow, somebody had left half of a large Victoria Sponge cake at work with a "help yourself" note when I got in this afternoon. So I did. 

They can take the empty container home on Wednesday.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Surely it would be a bungalow with your admitted petiteness



Then I really *would* be wider than I'm tall...


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Anyhow, somebody had left half of a large Victoria Sponge cake at work with a "help yourself" note when I got in this afternoon. So I did.
> 
> *They can take the empty container home on Wednesday.*


You mean later today!


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Anyhow, somebody had left half of a large Victoria Sponge cake at work with a "help yourself" note when I got in this afternoon. So I did.
> 
> They can take the empty container home on Wednesday.



Good to see the cake didn't go to waste...


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean later today!



It's still yesterday if you haven't gone to bed yet


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's still yesterday if you haven't gone to bed yet


That'd mean it wer Monday then.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

Eh...

My brain is treacle. So off to bed I go.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Aug 2020)

TBH I'm losing track of what day it is. I rely on my socks to know where in the week I am.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> TBH I'm losing track of what day it is. I rely on my socks to know where in the week I am.
> 
> View attachment 542396


Well I'll tell you, it's Today again!
You're socks are wrong.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Aug 2020)

I thought of Monty Python.

https://www.pbs.org/newshour/politi...a-arizona-for-border-wall-construction-update


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2020)

Morning all what ever day it is


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Aug 2020)

Morning. Looks to be a day of very mixed weather.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Aug 2020)

Today l will have things to do, l suppose they should be done . Alternatively, if l don't do them no one except me will know, so where's the fun in that ? Coffee , l need more coffee


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Aug 2020)

I haz a foccacia dough on final rise after 12 hours in the fridge.
Waiting ...


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2020)

Morning .
It's simply tropical here .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2020)

In other news . I braved the weather and put our dustbin out .


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2020)

Black bin day here, too. I put mine out last night as, sometimes, it's emptied quite early.

Other mundane news. I bought some lens wipes, t'other day, but they're not very juicy.
I barely get the time/juicyness to clean both lenses of my spectacles and my phone screen before the wipes dry out..!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2020)

I think he is doing it on purpose !
Schrodie has been out twice now and come back in soaking wet and I've had to towel him dry .
I think he enjoys it .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2020)

The actress Emma Samms was on Good Morning Britain a couple of minutes ago explaining how the after effects of the virus has affected her . It was interesting to hear her saying how the symptoms that she is experiencing are like chronic fatigue , she definitely sounded out of breath just talking . One of her analogies was that of a long distance runner who is near collapsing when they near the finish line . The weird not with it expression on their face and the state of near collapse.
I thought it was a very good description of the symptoms one can get with CF .
Luckily I haven't had one of those for years.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Never said you shouldn't eat.
> 
> A "what killed the cat" moment.
> How often does your hedge try to electrocute you?


Let me paint you a picture, I own a rather nice Qualcast 'Hedge Master' 420 that has seen over 20 years usage and whilst not the best is a very capable machine unfortunately it needs to be plugged in to 240v AC in order to function. Of late there has been wet stuff falling from the sky and that combined with Mains electric is not a happy mix, things can tend to get a bit fizzly and I'd just as soon not be involved when they do.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2020)

It's still dry here but I can't figure out how all those clouds overhead manage to keep the water in.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2020)

Right, it's not raining but water is somehow seeping from the clouds. It's finer than mizzle. Not that the weather is in any respect fine.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Aug 2020)

I know its of very little interest to the majority of CC..folk who are in the UK , the weather here is really rather nice. The current temperature is 30c , clear sky with the lightest whips of high cloud and a light breeze. I have no wish to appear smug , heaven forbid that l should sink so low


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Aug 2020)

Is this the thin end of a rather inevitable wedge ....No Thomas or Froome competing in this years TDF , just seen this elsewhere on CC. Is it mundane enough to be eligible for inclusion here


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Anyhow, somebody had left half of a large Victoria Sponge cake at work with a "help yourself" note when I got in this afternoon. So I did.
> 
> They can take the empty container home on Wednesday.


 


I think the idea may have been just cut yourself a slce🍰🧁🥧😇


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> In other news . I braved the weather and put our dustbin out .




I’ve got to brave the rain to bring ours in.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Aug 2020)

Since there seems to be a black bin/weather obsession at the moment , here's another four pence worth . Actually there are no black bin thingies here but there is weather and l have just noticed that high whispery cloud has developed into a "mackerel sky" ...a change in the weather is on the way ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Since there seems to be a black bin/weather obsession at the moment , here's another four pence worth . Actually there are no black bin thingies here but there is weather and l have just noticed that high whispery cloud has developed into a "mackerel sky" ...a change in the weather is on the way ?


Mackerel sky, not 24 hours dry. Though I'd give it about 6 hours.


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Since there seems to be a black bin/weather obsession at the moment , here's another four pence worth . Actually there are no black bin thingies here but there is weather and l have just noticed that high whispery cloud has developed into a "mackerel sky" ...a change in the weather is on the way ?




We have a black bin which is all black bin which is all black A brown bin 🗑 all brown and a so called blue bin which is black with a blue lid Just to help all us old wrinkles out the local council send us a calendar to indicate which bin to put out in the appropriate week😜😜😜


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Mackerel sky, not 24 hours dry. Though I'd give it about 6 hours.


Me too, that should give me enough time to feed our horses and turn them out into a field for the night , and for me to get to a bar for an aperitif before it rains


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

It's  here chez Casa Reynard.

Poppy has brought in some rodent or other, and we have the traditional Mexican standoff by the credenza in the dining room.

I spent the morning preparing ingredients. I shall be making gingered plum chutney after lunch.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're socks are wrong.



As is your grammar.


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2020)

I choked on a bit of apple


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's  here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Poppy has brought in some rodent or other, and we have the traditional Mexican standoff by the credenza in the dining room.
> 
> I spent the morning preparing ingredients. I shall be making gingered plum chutney after lunch.



I make the (easy) mistake of calling them plums, but they are damsons on the trees at the end of my garden. They are so bitter, that they need 90 pounds of sugar to make palatable jam. Someone suggested chutney instead. 

In other news, this evening I will be trying Michael Mosley's version of Fish in Batter, aka Chunky Fish Bites. I have got the correct ingredients, which includes quick cook polenta and ground almonds. It is the final (of three) of his programmes tonight on um... Channel Four. I have been using his recipes for my main meal of the day. No tatoes, chips, crisps, chocolate etc. The weight is slowly reducing, which is good, as it shows the changes to my diet are sustainable. 

His human "guinea pigs" on the tv programme are sticking to 800 calories per day for three weeks. As I am still in recovery mode from serious illness, that, I guess would be too extreme. They managed to gain lots of weight during the lockdown, and some have been described as "pre-diabetic".


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2020)

Here is one of his recipes. I say "his" but I think he does the science and his wife does the recipes. This will probably be consumed at Speicher Towers this week. 

https://thefast800.com/low-carb-mediterranean-mozzarella-chicken/


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> As is your grammar.


I quite like the idea that "you are socks are wrong" not that l understand what it means


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> I think the idea may have been just cut yourself a slce🍰🧁🥧😇


A 180 degree slice is still a slice! 😄


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> A 180 degree slice is still a slice! 😄




Must try that one.Will it work in the cafe


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Aug 2020)

What is a fair price for olive oil produced from organically grown, hand picked, cold pressed olives, any ideas ?
I have seen an advertisement for such an oil, from Spain ...... 2.5 lt. including delivery to France €30. I am an olive oil addict but shame on me, l cannot for the life of me remember what l usually pay for similar, it has slipped my mind, one might say


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Aug 2020)

Oooooo the drama! This morning I had a visitor...

I was sitting at my computer and glanced out to the garden and saw this:






He/she had caught a sparrow and thought I might like to watch him/her eating it...





Then the catch was taken up the garden to a higher perch, where the meal was consumed





I wanted to get a shot of the bird in flight but it just sat there... for 20 minutes!





Then the drama. This guy appeared...





He gave the sparrow hawk the evils... and then struck!





Then there was a brief standoff...





... followed by another strike and both birds disappearing over the garden fence. It happened so quickly that I missed the shot altogether! So no shot of a sparrow hawk in flight today then.

DOH!


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> As is your grammar.


I never imagined that l would say that French is simpler than English but it is in this case ....votre - your and tu es - you are,
what could possibly go wrong


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I never imagined that l would say that French is simpler than English but it is in this case ....votre - your and tu es - you are,
> what could possibly go wrong


The problem comes about because of the lazy way people speak. If they said 'you are' instead of 'you're', there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> The problem comes about because of the lazy way people speak. If they said 'you are' instead of 'you're', there wouldn't be a problem.


You would of thought they'd pay more attention...


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You would of thought they'd pay more attention...



Stop playing games with my blood pressure!!!


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You would of thought they'd pay more attention...


An interesting abbreviation having two variations ....they had which would have to be followed by payed and they would , future tense pay (more attention)


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> I make the (easy) mistake of calling them plums, but they are damsons on the trees at the end of my garden. They are so bitter, that they need 90 pounds of sugar to make palatable jam. Someone suggested chutney instead.



They'll be bullaces then, not damsons. I have both in my garden, btw.

Damsons are sour, but not bitter (they are the plum equivalent of morello cherries) and make the most *DIVINE* jam.

Bullaces are ghastly and are good for nowt but the wasps. Chutney made from them, where you are combining them with vinegar, would be unpalatable. DAMHIKT...


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

Plum chutney is simmering away. Still a fair while away from being ready, but I couldn't resist a taste. 

First you get the plum, then it's like, hmmm, there's definitely a good bit of ginger in this, and then *KABOOM*

That'll be the chipotle chillies...


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Aug 2020)

Snap 


Reynard said:


> Plum chutney is simmering away. Still a fair while away from being ready, but I couldn't resist a taste.
> 
> First you get the plum, then it's like, hmmm, there's definitely a good bit of ginger in this, and then *KABOOM*
> 
> That'll be the chipotle chillies...


Snap...well almost . I have made plum/cinnamon confiture today


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> We have a black bin which is all black bin which is all black A brown bin 🗑 all brown and a so called blue bin which is black with a blue lid Just to help all us old wrinkles out *the local council send us a calendar to indicate which bin to put out in the appropriate week*😜😜😜


Ours did the same, as did the contractor doing the collections. The two didn't match each other though.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> As is your grammar.


My Gramma was always right!


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> I make the (easy) mistake of calling them plums, but they are damsons on the trees at the end of my garden. They are so bitter, that they need 90 pounds of sugar to make palatable jam. Someone suggested chutney instead.
> 
> In other news, this evening I will be trying Michael Mosley's version of Fish in Batter, aka Chunky Fish Bites. I have got the correct ingredients, which includes quick cook polenta and ground almonds. It is the final (of three) of his programmes tonight on um... Channel Four. I have been using his recipes for my main meal of the day. No tatoes, chips, crisps, chocolate etc. The weight is slowly reducing, which is good, as it shows the changes to my diet are sustainable.
> 
> His human "guinea pigs" on the tv programme are sticking to *800 calories per day* for three weeks. As I am still in recovery mode from serious illness, that, I guess would be too extreme. They managed to gain lots of weight during the lockdown, and some have been described as "pre-diabetic".


That's lower than is recommended for the ketogenic diet.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's lower than is recommended for the ketogenic diet.



Not sure it's even sensible, to be honest.

Sounds remarkably like crash dieting to me.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

I've finished the ink drawing for my Arrows A11 painting.

Am having a  while I wait for some masking fluid to dry, and then I can start splooshing paint onto the background.


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not sure it's even sensible, to be honest.
> 
> Sounds remarkably like crash dieting to me.


I agree. I think my calories intake would be about 1200 to 1500 per day. I use his recipes for main meals. Using "proper" ingredients means that I do not miss potatoes, pasta or rice. Lunch is as usual, but with no "low fat" spread, todays lunch was one cheese and tomato (medium sized) wholemeal roll. 

I have lost nearly a stone since the middle of May, so that is three months. Partly due, I expect, to discontinuing the steroids. I am happy with that rate of loss, but then I am not, as far as I know, prediabetic, and did not gain multiple kilos during lockdown. I gained nine pounds or thereabouts during chemotherapy. It is very strange that sitting in a Chemotherapy session for four or five hours, suddenly snacks become irrestistible. I was under strict instructions not to lose weight. 

The chunky fish bites were lovely. My experience led to them being not evenly coated. I like fish fingers, but find the bought ones are very salty, with not immediately identifiable content.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2020)

Discovered what was making the kitchen smelly: a potato in my recently bought bag had rotted. 

Now the gooey mess at the bottom of the cupboard is gone, and I have a cleaner smelling kitchen.


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2020)

I may succumb to temptation to buy a plate of cream cakes. Would you like one?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> I may succumb to temptation to buy a plate of cream cakes. Would you like one?
> 
> View attachment 542511


Casting purls before swine?


----------



## Jenkins (19 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> A 180 degree slice is still a slice! 😄


Is the correct answer. I was the only one on the late shift yesterday so there was no-one to share with.


----------



## mybike (19 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Would it ever catch up with the aircraft carrier, if you take into account wind speed and the carrier steaming into wind ?



A Cessna 150 can do 125mph, I don't think an aircraft carrier can match that.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Oooooo the drama! This morning I had a visitor...
> 
> I was sitting at my computer and glanced out to the garden and saw this:
> View attachment 542466
> ...



There's been a sparrowhawk at work in the garden. There are a pile of wood pigeon feathers near the door to the utility room at the back of the garage.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

My chutney is nearly ready to jar up.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Snap
> 
> Snap...well almost . I have made plum/cinnamon confiture today



Mmmmm, sounds good.


----------



## mybike (19 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Well M&S certainly know how to treat their customers .
> My daughter bought me some Luxury hot cross buns and they have altered the recipe and taken a lot of the spice out .
> The company has been through a number of top bosses who don't understand who buys their products! The way they are going no one
> will !



Much like the opinion my wife holds of their clothes.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Much like the opinion my wife holds of their clothes.



It's been a fair while since I've bought anything in M&S. They used to be my go-to for undercrackers and everyday jeans, but now I buy undies in Decathlon and jeans in the Gap sale as their sizing has gone really shonky.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's been a fair while since I've bought anything in *M&S*. They used to be my go-to for undercrackers and everyday jeans, but now I buy undies in Decathlon and jeans in the Gap sale as their sizing has gone really shonky.


There could be some "extreme yellow stickering" going on there soon.


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2020)

Well, that's me done until 1st September - time for a bit of time off. York for an overnight tomorrow, then home and off to the caravan for a little over a week.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> There could be some "extreme yellow stickering" going on there soon.



Not from me, there won't be. If there's nowt in there I want, what's the point? The nearest one is in Cambridge anyways...


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

Chutney all sorted now. Four jars plus the pan scrapings.

The latter are going into tonight's cheese toasties as I can't be arsed to cook. That and the bread is starting to go mouldy, and I don't want to waste it.


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> There are a pile of wood pigeon feathers





Reynard said:


> That and the bread is starting to go mouldy,


Channelling the '70s?

View: https://youtu.be/O465enGz03w


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2020)

Oh and booked a meal at The Oyster Catcher pub in Anglesey on 26th as its our Silver Wedding Anniversary. Where has the time gone.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Channelling the '70s?
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/O465enGz03w




The theme tune for banger racing... 

I'm more of a "Stock Car Racing is Magic" kinda gal. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXJPOMrXaWA


And I have numbers on my... socks...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2020)

Socks! It was either that or close the windows.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then time to feed me.


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to feed the cats, and then time to feed me.



Have they not reminded you. Just went to the loo, and Luna the quiet Ragdoll was waiting for me, did a little meow, and walked in kitchen. Hungry. She barged Leo out of the way of the freshly filled bowl.


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2020)

Normally, when in the loo, either Leo ginger ninja or Simba big boy Ragdoll are banging on the loo door. Little Kyoto ragdoll just waits with big bro.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Socks! It was either that or close the windows.


Hopefully you've more than a pair of socks on.


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> Oh and booked a meal at The Oyster Catcher pub in Anglesey on 26th as its our Silver Wedding Anniversary. Where has the time gone.





As the saying goes time flys when your enjoying yourself Nudge nudge Wink 😉 

Congratulations to you both.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> There could be some "extreme yellow stickering" going on there soon.


Yellow stickers on your knickers


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Yellow stickers on your knickers


What ever takes your fancy.


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2020)

Lovely refreshing ride on a damp, blustery winter's summer evening


----------



## Ripple (19 Aug 2020)

Scammers again. This time from PayPal and HMRC. And Three, of course. All so obviously fake that I'm having fun reading their messages. 
I probably need to change my phone number, got it too long.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> Have they not reminded you. Just went to the loo, and Luna the quiet Ragdoll was waiting for me, did a little meow, and walked in kitchen. Hungry. She barged Leo out of the way of the freshly filled bowl.



Yes. I was being stared at. Pointedly. The full-works silent treatment. 

But they know that when mummy is busy, they do have to wait.


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2020)

I'm listening the the Beatles red album


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

I have a Lexicat sat on my lap.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a Lexicat sat on my lap.


How does it differ from a "puddy tat"?


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> How does it differ from a "puddy tat"?
> View attachment 542585



One is general. T'other refers to a specific puttentat. In this case, Madam Lexi. 

Who incidentally is no longer on my lap, so it's as good a time as any to make myself a


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> A Cessna 150 can do 125mph, I don't think an aircraft carrier can match that.


But not flaps down in landing configuration, although I still think it would be able to land on an aircraft carrier.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> But not flaps down in landing configuration, although I still think it would be able to land on an aircraft carrier.


Your next mission, should you decide to undertake it...


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Aug 2020)

I cleaned my garage a bit more today.
I am planning a reorganization post pandemic, or during.
Big pile of rubbish for the bin men, but the steel has been removed, as I take it to the scrapyard myself.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Your next mission, should you decide to undertake it...


You know, in our navy, if you land on the wrong carrier, the graffiti sprayed on your plane is something awful. Stuff like "Please look after this bear, thank you, " and "please return to USS Kitty Hawk", and "USAF graduate".


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> You know, in our navy, if you land on the wrong carrier, the graffiti sprayed on your plane is something awful. Stuff like "Please look after this bear, thank you, " and "please return to USS Kitty Hawk", and "USAF graduate".


If you it were the only place to land, would you mind?


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2020)

My feet are cold. Time to break out the fluffy pink socks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> If you it were the only place to land, would you mind?


I have no idea why I would be in such a situation, trying to land a plane with a tricycle landing gear and no tailhook on an aircraft carrier, but I think it could be done in a 172. Taking off again without screwing up would be a feat as well. I think I would just let them unload it at port. They used a C-130 Hercules transport in trials once on a carrier, you know.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

In one famous incident during the Fall of Saigon in 1975 a single engine Cessna actually did land successfully aboard the USS Midway. 

It is possible.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Aug 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar-poc38C84


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> In one famous incident during the Fall of Saigon in 1975 a single engine Cessna actually did land successfully aboard the USS Midway.
> 
> It is possible.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUhUPvInYOU


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUhUPvInYOU



Possibly where they got the idea from.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar-poc38C84



Is there an option on flight simulator to try that one. Then the take-off.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> The theme tune for banger racing...
> 
> I'm more of a "Stock Car Racing is Magic" kinda gal.
> 
> ...




I'm sure we've been down this path before, but as a Hot Rod type I prefer their intro - I was Kaiser Bill's Batman by Whistling Jack Smith


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'm sure we've been down this path before, but as a Hot Rod type I prefer their intro - I was Kaiser Bill's Batman by Whistling Jack Smith




Yeah, I'm getting a sense of serious deja vu here too... 

Mind, it is true that I do have an extensive collection of socks with numbers on them. I was well known for wearing them at ASCAR meetings back in the day.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You would of thought they'd pay more attention...


You seem to have got away with the 'would of'! That would HAVE been embarrassing! 😄


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2020)

I'm calling it a day. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> *I'm calling it a day.* Nunnight one and all xxx


Which one though?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2020)

Good morning. The rain has stopped, forecast is for temperatures of 33°c today.

Incidentally, my patio needs sweeping.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2020)

Morning. Blue stuff up above. Laundry underway.


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> How does it differ from a "puddy tat"?
> View attachment 542585


It knows a lot more words !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Aug 2020)

The sky is blue, the sun is shining brightly. 

I don't trust it. I'm sure there's a rain cloud hiding just out of sight.


----------



## IaninSheffield (20 Aug 2020)

I'll see your


deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning. Blue stuff up above. Laundry underway.


And raise you 'black bin out'.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I'll see your
> And raise you 'black bin out'.


You're competitive this morning! 2 mugs of tea downed and the recycling out.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> I'll see your
> And raise you 'black bin out'.



Garden waste and the recycling bin ready to be collected 
Blue skies without a cloud in sight
It's Thursday which means first breakfast since lock down began with my daughter in about 30 minutes


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not sure it's even sensible, to be honest.
> 
> Sounds remarkably like crash dieting to me.


I don't like the sound of crash dieting . Filling in forms and losing your NCD.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Much like the opinion my wife holds of their clothes.


It's years since I bought any clothes there . They used to be good , I still have a leather jacket from the late 80's and the pair of leather shoes I use for cycling were from them . The final straw for clothes was when I had two pairs of jeans start to fall apart . The stitching came apart. The material is good and strong but the sewing was carp .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2020)

Nick Gibb Schools Minister.

After applying algae rhythm. Nick Gibb. Fools Minister.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Garden waste and the recycling bin ready to be collected
> Blue skies without a cloud in sight
> It's Thursday which means first breakfast since lock down began with my daughter in about 30 minutes


Cannibal ! .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2020)

Morning.
Sunny with blue sky here as well . Much better than yesterday's.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Aug 2020)

The wind is starting to pick up. 

Better open a window


----------



## Jenkins (20 Aug 2020)

Morning all. Quick coffee then off to collect my now seatpostless bike from the LBS.

Shoes are outside drying in the sunshine after yesterday's wet ride home from work.


----------



## woodbutcher (20 Aug 2020)

So much for "mackerel" skies indicating a change in the weather . Unless that is you regard yesterday afternoon temperature of low 30's followed by todays' temperature of the low 40's as a change ! It would be so good to break out a deckchair and do some "rain bathing"


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2020)

I've been out for a short ride . I wasn't too sure how I would get on as I've been tired over the past few days. I found the ride out was quite easy despite cycling into a gusty head wind. I stopped off at the damson tree to pick some to help me to keep going . No not like prunes ! 
I stopped off at my usual bridge to have a bit of a look round . I saw a female Sparrowhawk out hunting . She was spotted by a couple of House Martins who started making a racket and dived at her . They were very brave being only a few in number but they were really having a go at her . Eventually a few more Martins joined in the hawk flew off .
I did 5 1/2 miles.


----------



## mybike (20 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> But not flaps down in landing configuration, although I still think it would be able to land on an aircraft carrier.



I'm sure I've seen an adventure where you land on an aircraft carrier. I'm running 2004 but it might have been X.

You'd be seeking to match the speed of the carrier + headwind.

And it has been done: https://tacairnet.com/2015/08/20/a-...of-the-craziest-carrier-landings-of-all-time/

I see someone has already mentioned it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2020)

I'm going for the weekly food shopping.

See you on the other side...


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2020)

I was out on my bike this morning, I got 52 miles in.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm going for the weekly food shopping.
> 
> See you on the other side...



Made it, my goodness but it's hot outside. I've rolled the bike into the kitchen to unload so I can keep the front door closed and not warm up the apartment too much...


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2020)

Sorry bods and bodesses, busy day...

Anyways, it's warm, sunny but very blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning I put a load of laundry in, made some cream cheese and went for a bimble on Wiggy #2, the Chartres. 

Went to check out a different hedgerow which I know has apple trees in it. Up until this year, I never been able to access it because it would mean having to wade through someone's field, but over the winter, the old track / bridleway was cleared out, so now I can get to it from the road. The apples turned out to be cookers - not Bramley, they're the wrong colour, but i'm guessing something like a Grenadier, which is ready about this time of year. Couldn't reach anything on the trees, but did pick up some windfalls to make a crumble. Went home the long way round, and found another apple tree in a hedgerow, and a stand of damsons. 

This afternoon, I cut back the last of the hedge along the drive and tinkered with my project bike. Am now sat down with a  and a couple of lebkuchen.

Oh, and my new rear derailleur turned up!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2020)

My grandson showed me the cut on his finger, today. Just as I was about to ask him how he got the wound, No1 granddaughter piped up.. 
He tried to High 5 the hamster and it bit him... 

Kids, eh


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm going for the weekly food shopping.
> 
> See you on the other side...


Of what?


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2020)

This evening was just too wet and windy for even me to go for a ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Of what?



Lidl.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lidl.


Never use them, you're safe.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Aug 2020)

I've been continuing my adventures in new saddle buying today. Yesterday was a bike shop who had maybe three saddles in the shop so no go (bought the pannier rack my wife wanted for £20 instead of £35). While I was running errands today, I popped into an Evans to see what I could find there. I had looked at their selection online, but they only had one of the saddles in and I decided it wasn't suitable. They had other options, but I didn't fancy spending £200+ on a saddle. After a conversation with one of the staff who was very helpful, I have at least narrowed it down to (possibly) a Specialized saddle. Unfortunately, the one he recommended as possibly being suitable wasn't in stock (this is a saddle I am shopping for and one size definitely does not fit all and all types of riding). Checked when I got home and it is has been discontinued! So back to square one.


----------



## postman (20 Aug 2020)

Mr and Mrs P worked together.To put this superb Ikea sofa bed together.It took us 4 hours 20 mins with a 30 min coffee break today.i have to say it is magnificent.Such quality a superb finish on the paintwork.Solid and looks beautiful.We were so tired after finishing it,we ordered a Chinese takeaway.And tonight i have had three Guinness and two heavy belts of Glenfiddich whisky.I feel rather lightheaded.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

postman said:


> View attachment 542732
> Mr and Mrs P worked together.To put this superb Ikea sofa bed together.It took us 4 hours 20 mins with a 30 min coffee break today.i have to say it is magnificent.Such quality a superb finish on the paintwork.Solid and looks beautiful.We were so tired after finishing it,we ordered a Chinese takeaway.And tonight i have had three Guinness and two heavy belts of Glenfiddich whisky.I feel rather lightheaded.
> View attachment 542733


Will you be testing your construction skills?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2020)

postman said:


> View attachment 542732
> Mr and Mrs P worked together.To put this superb Ikea sofa bed together.It took us 4 hours 20 mins with a 30 min coffee break today.i have to say it is magnificent.Such quality a superb finish on the paintwork.Solid and looks beautiful.We were so tired after finishing it,we ordered a Chinese takeaway.And tonight i have had three Guinness and two heavy belts of Glenfiddich whisky.I feel rather lightheaded.
> View attachment 542733



Sounds like you need a lie down.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2020)

Had a lovely supper of tomato, mozzarella and pesto tart, plus steamed green beans, broccoli, sugar snap peas and carrots.

There is a custard tart waiting in the fridge for later.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Had a lovely supper of tomato, mozzarella and pesto tart, plus steamed green beans, broccoli, sugar snap peas and carrots.
> 
> There is a custard tart waiting in the fridge for later.


Supposing later doesn't know you're saving it for them. Who gets it then?


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Supposing later doesn't know you're saving it for them. Who gets it then?



Me, of course. It's for when I have my


----------



## Jenkins (21 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lidl.


Thank you for the reminder. They have their Colombian coffee on offer again this weekend and I need to get some in for work as I'm down to my last half dozen packs there. I should be OK for home stocks for a while though, as there's 20 packs in the cupboard!


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Thank you for the reminder. They have their Colombian coffee on offer again this weekend and I need to get some in for work as I'm down to my last half dozen packs there. I should be OK for home stocks for a while though, as there's 20 packs in the cupboard!



You have the same attitude to coffee that I have with tea. One can't let one's supplies run down too low. 

Speaking of, I am having a  and consuming the aforementioned custard tart.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Thank you for the reminder. They have their Colombian coffee on offer again this weekend and I need to get some in for work as I'm down to my last half dozen packs there. I should be OK for home stocks for a while though, as there's 20 packs in the cupboard!


You keen on coffee then.

You are aware that it takes more than twice the amount of water to produce coffee than it does tea.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2020)

Any interest?


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You keen on coffee then.
> 
> You are aware that it takes more than twice the amount of water to produce coffee than it does tea.


No, just about a cupful.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, just about a cupful.


But you could have a larger cup of tea, maybe even two, for one coffee.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2020)

Reaching for the Rennie


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2020)

We have a power cut so there's no tea or coffee for me this morning. No mains water either.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2020)

We have power again. The water's still off though. I did manage to fill the kettle with the dribble of water still remaining in the pipes and normal tea service is resumed.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Aug 2020)

Tis a wee bit windy outside this morning. And it was pitch black still when I got up.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2020)

Just back from a blustery 11 miles so time for a shower and then a cuppa.
Have a good day one and all .


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Aug 2020)

retuned from walking with my hounds, and now enjoying first coffee of the day.....laptop ,where else but open on lap ! Thinking about the first person l met on my walk , a bloody tourist dressed as if he was about to venture into darkest who knows where, hardly managed to acknowledge my "bonjour" too busy staring into his bloody Garmin navigation gizmo. C'mon almost everyone around here does have opposing fingers and thumb


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2020)

Morning.
It's Windsday here today .
I ordered some copper rivets to repair my old Brooks saddle . I thought I had put it off long enough .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2020)

Isn't there another travel correspondent apart from Simon Calder ? I'm getting fed up of seeing his cheerful face ! 

Where's Judith Chalmers ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Aug 2020)

I'm stuck in a telephone queue. Why do they make on-hold music so irritating?


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2020)

@Illaveago More like Kate Adie at the moment 

@LeetleGreyCells Its to make you so peeved that you slam the phone down and go away 😉


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2020)

Fortunately, I'd just finished watering some plants before it started ☔ ☔ it down!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2020)

I've just been in a telephone queue too. The weird thing was that after pressing the numerous options to get to speak to a human bean, they answered the phone with ''Is it about the water supply?'' They have my number, and using it brought up my details ''on the system'' down to the flat number. Spooky!


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I'm stuck in a telephone queue. Why do they make on-hold music so irritating?



And why is it so loud, we're not all deaf, though we might be after too much time on hold.


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> @LeetleGreyCells Its to make you so peeved that you slam the phone down and go away 😉



That would make sense.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Aug 2020)

Just back from a bike ride into town. Bought new underwear.
Figured I deserved a treat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> But you could have a larger cup of tea, maybe even two, for one coffee.


I usually have both, at some point in the morning.
Blonde coffee, black tea.


Make what you will of it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> And why is it so loud, we're not all deaf, though we might be after too much time on hold.


I dunno, one time I and Mrs. GA were dancing to the hold music.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't there another travel correspondent apart from Simon Calder ? I'm getting fed up of seeing his cheerful face !
> 
> Where's Judith Chalmers ?


Send Simon Calder to the Midwestern U.S., that'll wipe the smile off his face. That sardonic thing is contagious, by the way. I've spent a century or two here, the glory and adventure are in the details.(Not the small towns)


----------



## mybike (21 Aug 2020)

DiL has come round to sit with mum & wife wants to go out. The idea of going to shops has somewhat palled.


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Aug 2020)

Reynard where l you when l need you ? 
I have some risotto left over from last night and l am going to make arancini (not tried this previously) . Haven't got breadcrumbs so using oat flakes whizzed up a touch ! Rolled up a treat round a lump of goats cheese and now residing in the fridge. So any last minute tips, hints, do or do not instructions


----------



## Speicher (21 Aug 2020)

I know that you have to be extremely absolutely definitely very careful re-heating rice. I would not risk it, myself. @Reynard may have more accurate advice.


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> I know that you have to be extremely absolutely definitely very careful re-heating rice. I would not risk it, myself. @Reynard may have more accurate advice.


I will be guided by the fox


----------



## oldwheels (21 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> I know that you have to be extremely absolutely definitely very careful re-heating rice. I would not risk it, myself. @Reynard may have more accurate advice.


I never keep rice overnight in the fridge. It is probably ok but I prefer better odds than probably.


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I will be guided by the fox


Been reading NHS advice on the subject .....talk about "Russian roulette" , l think l will give it a miss this time !


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't there another travel correspondent apart from Simon Calder ? I'm getting fed up of seeing his cheerful face !
> 
> Where's Judith Chalmers ?




Trying to get back from COVID-19 infected European coutry


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't there another travel correspondent apart from Simon Calder ? I'm getting fed up of seeing his cheerful face !
> 
> Where's Judith Chalmers ?




Trying to get back from COVID-19 infected European coutry


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Just back from a bike ride into town. Bought new underwear.
> Figured I deserved a treat.




Did you get some for Drago


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Aug 2020)

A fine actress and avid cyclist that Emma Stone


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> I know that you have to be extremely absolutely definitely very careful re-heating rice. I would not risk it, myself. @Reynard may have more accurate advice.





woodbutcher said:


> I will be guided by the fox



Reheating once and making sure it's ultra piping hot it should be fine. But I certainly wouldn't reheat it more than once.

Nowt wrong with eating it cold, though.

P.S. I don't like arancini - whenever I've had them, I've found them underwhelming.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2020)

Warm here chez Casa Reynard, and occasionally sunny, but eeee by gum, it's blowing a hoolie!!!

One of my mulberry trees has shed a branch, so guess who will have to be going out with a chainsaw to clear things up when the weather has moved through.

I have spent the morning crafting a new house number sign-y thing to hang on the hedge from an offcut of plywood. It's cut to size, holes drilled, whole thing sanded down. It's now awaiting its paint. And I need to come up with an eye catching design.


----------



## postman (21 Aug 2020)

What a wonderful country we live in.Yesterday Mr and Mrs P.were up in the loft extention putting together a sofa bed.It was so hot we were lathered.At this moment I am sat in the conservatory and it is lashing down and a howling wind.Two different days.Good job I got out early and went for my new meds.More mundane newsness to come.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2020)

I'm about to go and have some lunch.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2020)

2 Buccaneer aircraft were moved to Kemble airfield today by road .


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Aug 2020)

Just threaded the strap on my new binoculars, bravo to me!


----------



## woodbutcher (21 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Reheating once and making sure it's ultra piping hot it should be fine. But I certainly wouldn't reheat it more than once.
> 
> Nowt wrong with eating it cold, though.
> 
> P.S. I don't like arancini - whenever I've had them, I've found them underwhelming.


Well l guess that since they are deep fried they would be quite warm , and l'm hoping these would have attitude because l snuck in a load of chilli .


----------



## oldwheels (21 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> 2 Buccaneer aircraft were moved to Kemble airfield today by road .


A light aircraft of some kind was transported from Mull to somewhere in Northern England by lorry with the wings detached and lashed alongside. The owner /driver of the lorry said he got a lot of stick on his CB radio as he was travelling south with much reference to Lady Penelope. [Not well up on these things now and it may have been Thunderbirds]


----------



## Speicher (21 Aug 2020)

I have a question about paint, that I would like some answers from the esteemed panel please.

The Bathroom was last decorated in 2007. The paint used was Extreme Clean Scrubbable Bathroom paint for walls and High Gloss for woodwork), both from Crown's Trade paint range. The painter/decorator closed the tins without denting the lid. Is the paint going to be usable after thirteen years? There is about half a large (plastic) container of the paint for the walls, and half a large tin of gloss. You will no doubt suggest that I open the tin to have a look, but if I do that, and then not close it again properly, I could inadvertently make it could be. 

The stock of paint in the garage needs to be edited. There is a wooden step ladder that I plan to make into an outside Plant stand, I will use up all the usable exterior paint on that.

There is also a tin labelled "The Wrong Green"*, has anyone got a use for that? Over the years I have tried to use the same colour paint in at least two rooms. However, after 24 years in the same house there is a good collection of paint.

* Someone mixed up the wrong colour. I did not take it back, as it is a lovely green, just not anything like the shade I was expecting. For the second attempt, I went somewhere else to get The Right Green.


----------



## IaninSheffield (21 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Did you get some for Drago


Not sure of his style choices (although Y-fronts are probably likely candidates) or his size ... or indeed whether 'new' would be acceptable.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have a question about paint, that I would like some answers from the esteemed panel please.
> 
> The Bathroom was last decorated in 2007. The paint used was Extreme Clean Scrubbable Bathroom paint for walls and High Gloss for woodwork), both from Crown's Trade paint range. The painter/decorator closed the tins without denting the lid. Is the paint going to be usable after thirteen years? There is about half a large (plastic) container of the paint for the walls, and half a large tin of gloss. You will no doubt suggest that I open the tin to have a look, but if I do that, and then not close it again properly, I could inadvertently make it could be.
> 
> ...


Well there really is only one way to find out if 17 year old paint is any good. Try painting with it. 

As for The Wrong Green - tastes change - you will probably be fine with it now. Aren't cataracts wonderful?


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2020)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> Well there really is only one way to find out if 17 year old paint is any good. Try painting with it.
> 
> As for The Wrong Green - tastes change - you will probably be fine with it now. Aren't cataracts wonderful?



When I had my last eye test, 18 months ago, there were no signs of cataracts, which I thought aint bad for 67.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2020)

I have finished painting a McLaren MP4/5


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Not sure of his style choices (although Y-fronts are probably likely candidates) or his size ... or indeed whether 'new' would be acceptable.



Not sure about the size Sure he would like them broken in😀😀😀


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2020)

I'm having tea to celebrate having running water again. And I'm listening to the cricket. Young England lad has got his maiden century and is still there around 160.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2020)

I have a  too


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Aug 2020)

I have green tea 🍵 as well


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2020)

Time to put the painting away for the day.

Then it's time to go feed the cats, and then, after, time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't there another travel correspondent apart from Simon Calder ? I'm getting fed up of seeing his cheerful face !
> 
> Where's Judith Chalmers ?





pawl said:


> Trying to get back from COVID-19 infected European country


_"Judith Chalmers never wore knickers on Wish You Were Here"_

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/...ever-wore-knickers-on-Wish-You-Were-Here.html


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> A fine actress and avid cyclist that Emma Stone
> View attachment 542856


Is that a Schwinn?


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't there another travel correspondent apart from Simon Calder ? I'm getting fed up of seeing his cheerful face !
> 
> Where's Judith Chalmers ?


He once travelled, by train, from a station that was no longer there.

Not many can do that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> _"Judith Chalmers never wore knickers on Wish You Were Here"_
> 
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/2191829/Judith-Chalmers-never-wore-knickers-on-Wish-You-Were-Here.html



If that's what the Telegraph considers news, I dread to think what the tabloids are publishing these days...


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> If that's what the Telegraph considers news, I dread to think what the tabloids are publishing these days...


It was said in an interview.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2020)

Just sorting myself out a bowl of pasta with pesto and parmesan


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2020)

Schrodie has spotted some little people so is staying outside where he thinks he is safe.


----------



## tyred (21 Aug 2020)

Had today off work, went for a wee bit of a coastal hike this morning, met friends on the beach for the afternoon, spent all evening helping a 2.5 year old to build sandcastles and generally running all over the beach. Back home again and completely knackered, relaxing with a bottle of beer. All parents have my utmost respect. An imperial century on a bike is easy compared to looking after a child


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> Had today off work, went for a wee bit of a coastal hike this morning, met friends on the beach for the afternoon, spent all evening helping a 2.5 year old to build sandcastles and generally running all over the beach. Back home again and completely knackered, relaxing with a bottle of beer. All parents have my utmost respect. An imperial century on a bike is easy compared to looking after a child



Why do you think I've stuck to cats?


----------



## tyred (21 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Why do you think I've stuck to cats?



They sleep 20 hours a day I believe. Highly intelligent creatures


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> They sleep 20 hours a day I believe. Highly intelligent creatures



With a taste for poppadoms, if Madam Poppy is anything to go by... 

I left the packet unattended for long enough to make a  and there she was, helping herself


----------



## tyred (21 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> With a taste for poppadoms, if Madam Poppy is anything to go by...
> 
> I left the packet unattended for long enough to make a  and there she was, helping herself



I'd love to have a cat but it's not really practical when I'm living on a 3rd floor flat as I believe they should have easy access to the outdoors.

A neighbour gave me a black kitten when I was about three or four and I had that cat until I was in my mid twenties and I often think about her. She was an expert at helping herself to things.

One of many favourite stories about her helping herself was when my mother had made a tray of homemade sausage rolls for some sort of event being held in the church hall and she left them sitting on the back seat of the car wrapped up in tin foil and went back into the house to get something else and left the car door open and when she came back out again a little later the cat had eaten all the sausage meat but not the pastry so the car was full of big fluffy bits of pastry.

There was the other time someone had given my Dad an enormous 15lb salmon which was left in the kitchen sink full of water and the cat had managed to pull it to the floor and start eating it.

There was also the time years ago when the owner of the local shop used to drive around all the remote farm. One time he left the door open and the cat ran off with a pound of mince out of the back of the van. He seen this when he was standing at the kitchen window and ran out and retrieved the mince, tidied up the packaging and set it back on the shelf in the van. No health and safety man then...


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I'd love to have a cat but it's not really practical when I'm living on a 3rd floor flat as I believe they should have easy access to the outdoors.
> 
> A neighbour gave me a black kitten when I was about three or four and I had that cat until I was in my mid twenties and I often think about her. She was an expert at helping herself to things.
> 
> ...



Ah, she sounds like quite the character 

To be fair, Poppy rarely steals food. Crisps is one of the few things she will pinch, as is cheese. She is a sucker for cheese. Lexi, on the other hand, you have to watch like a hawk. She thinks the milk jug and the butter dish are there for her exclusive use...  Wouldn't swap either of them for anything in the world, love them both to bits.

Even if not five minutes ago I ended up stepping on a "present" left camouflaged on the carpet... 

P.S. Rescues usually have cats needing indoor only homes if you're ever of a mind. Either they have an issue e.g. they're deaf, so outside is a no-no, or they're FIV+ and so can't really mix with other cats. If there's a means, there's a way


----------



## Jenkins (22 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I'm stuck in a telephone queue. Why do they make on-hold music so irritating?


It's because your call is important to us.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> It's because your call is important to us.


Can't be that important if they put you on hold.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Aug 2020)

My mum & stepfather have just got a new One 4 All remote for their TV & DVD player so their IT support will have to go round tomorrow to set it up for them.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> My mum & stepfather have just got a new One 4 All remote for their TV & DVD player so their IT support will have to go round tomorrow to set it up for them.



That would be you, I'd imagine...


----------



## tyred (22 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> It's because your call is important to us.



I worked in business telecoms for many years so can answer this.

Companies would usually need to pay royalties to use any commercial music from any recognised act as music on hold. Since few want to do that they use what is called "royalty free music" which roughly means it's shite. The default music on hold music for NEC telephones sound like ice cream van tunes or what you hear when you open a child's music box.

I recall one of our customers who elected to use a Beatles song (because the lyrics cryptically happened to use their company name) had to sort out all sorts of permissions (incase Sir Paul or Ringo are a bit short this week) and what for me was a head-wreck of having to buy a Beatles CD from petty cash (as their music was not available for MP3 download, not sure if it is nowadays) and rip the track, then convert it to one of the weird and generally obsolete audio formats favoured by telephone system manufacturers and experiment with the sampling rate and DSP settings so it was still reasonable sound quality over the reduced bandwidth of a telephone line.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2020)

Anyways, time for a


----------



## Jenkins (22 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> That would be you, I'd imagine...


Unfortunately, yes.

I know there's some tech savvy seniors out there but, apart from my mum at work for a couple of years, they've never had or used a computer/tablet, see no need for a mobile phone and only moved from a VHS recorder a couple of yeas ago and like it that way. Hence I have to help out with setting up the electronics.

As a result I'm preparing myself with a beer with a decent head on it!


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I worked in business telecoms for many years so can answer this.
> 
> Companies would usually need to pay royalties to use any commercial music from any recognised act as music on hold. Since few want to do that they use what is called "royalty free music" which roughly means it's shite. The default music on hold music for NEC telephones sound like ice cream van tunes or what you hear when you open a child's music box.
> 
> I recall one of our customers who elected to use a Beatles song (because the lyrics cryptically happened to use their company name) had to sort out all sorts of permissions (incase Sir Paul or Ringo are a bit short this week) and what for me was a head-wreck of having to buy a Beatles CD from petty cash (as their music was not available for MP3 download, not sure if it is nowadays) and rip the track, then convert it to one of the weird and generally obsolete audio formats favoured by telephone system manufacturers and experiment with the sampling rate and DSP settings so it was still reasonable sound quality over the reduced bandwidth of a telephone line.


I've had
"Hanging On The Telephone"
"You Keep Me Hangin' On" 
and 
"I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For"

All, and more, from Orange/EE.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Unfortunately, yes.
> 
> I know there's some tech savvy seniors out there but, apart from my mum at work for a couple of years, they've never had or used a computer/tablet, see no need for a mobile phone and only moved from a VHS recorder a couple of yeas ago and like it that way. Hence I have to help out with setting up the electronics.
> 
> ...





Someone's still got a stash of Larry the Lambs left over from Easter.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Unfortunately, yes.
> 
> I know there's some tech savvy seniors out there but, apart from my mum at work for a couple of years, they've never had or used a computer/tablet, see no need for a mobile phone and only moved from a VHS recorder a couple of yeas ago and like it that way. Hence I have to help out with setting up the electronics.
> 
> ...


Into head shrinking now!


----------



## tyred (22 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've had
> "Hanging On The Telephone"
> "You Keep Me Hangin' On"
> and
> ...



They're paying to use those - or they are breaking the law (which probably is at the bottom of a long list of priorities and not enforced anyway).


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> They're paying to use those - or they are breaking the law (which probably is at the bottom of a long list of priorities and not enforced anyway).


No idea, just odd tunes for a mobile phone company to use, whilst they have you on hold.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> No idea, just odd tunes for a mobile phone company to use, whilst they have you on hold.


Or just somebody with a sense of humour at the call centre.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Or just somebody with a sense of humour at the call centre.


Possibly, but the same ones when talking to their Indian call centre as their UK and Irish ones.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> A fine actress and avid cyclist that Emma Stone
> View attachment 542856


Nice (ahem) Stingray. Quite.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that a Schwinn?


Yes. With the famous stick-shift.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2020)

Eating a cannoli, (Italian Sausage/mozzarella) and listening to the Korngold 'cello concerto.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes. With the famous stick-shift.


Makes the Chopper look kind of tame in comparison.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2020)

I'm off to bed.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2020)

Time for some smiles 🙂
Oh sorry morning all


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> P.S. Rescues usually have cats needing indoor only homes if you're ever of a mind. Either they have an issue e.g. they're deaf, so outside is a no-no, or they're FIV+ and so can't really mix with other cats. If there's a means, there's a way



My inlaws cat used to spend the whole morning plotting ways to get out of the front door. Usually she'd manage it when the postman came and my MIL had to get the family stamp (Like a signature in Japan) to sign for a parcel. Cat would exit the door, and suddenly be confronted by trees, cars, people, sky, et c, panic, and run back inside. 

This would happen at least once a day, and usually more than that.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Aug 2020)

Morning.

I've just sneezed what felt like about 20 times consecutively. Front and rear windows open for airflow and sneezing stopped, thank goodness.


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just sorting myself out a bowl of pasta with pesto and parmesan


I expect that you have finished your pasta by now (didn't wish to spoil your appetite) . l decided to dump my arancini , it hurt to do so but hey ho , l found a lasagna in the freezer so had that instead. Please dont tell me that l am risking my very existence by eating that...oh yes l did heat it up first., l didn't fancy a "lasagna lolly"


----------



## woodbutcher (22 Aug 2020)

Hurrah ! last night we had a hum-dinger of a thunder storm . The lightning flashed through billowing black clouds and it RAINED  boy did it rain . I don't remember ever being so happy with the weather. This morning the air is completely still and when the sun gets going it will be like a Turkish bath here ....thats the downside . No pleasing me is there


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2020)

Morning.
The little people are gradually getting up and are glued to CBeebies.
I suppose I can't blame them as I used to watch" Do Not Adjust Your Set " when I was a teenager.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2020)

What was that programme which had 2 puppets Olly Beak and Fred Barker ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2020)

Morning all. I seem to have had a lie in this morning. Up at 9am is very late by my standards.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Aug 2020)

Scene of carnage at caravan site in Anglesey, Storm Ellen certainly did her worst, quick brew then clear up i think, hey ho


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> What was that programme which had 2 puppets Olly Beak and Fred Barker ?


Five o'clock club? https://nostalgiacentral.com/music/music-on-film-and-tv/five-o-clock-club/


----------



## raleighnut (22 Aug 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Scene of carnage at caravan site in Anglesey, Storm Ellen certainly did her worst, quick brew then clear up i think, hey ho



has Fossy been partying


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> The little people are gradually getting up and are glued to CBeebies.
> I suppose I can't blame them as I used to watch" Do Not Adjust Your Set " when I was a teenager.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hvSv85qqM_UU


Your real name isn't Darby O'Gill by any chance.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2020)

Finished cleaning the apartment after neglecting it over the week.

Next week looks to be even more busy at work, as the boss is away for a month and a half now, and I have to look after his department as well as my own. My more experienced colleague has been looking after three departments for a while now so I can't complain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2020)

It appears the washing machine has finally reached the end of its cycle.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Makes the Chopper look kind of tame in comparison.


They were rather heavy, and not so twitchy on the front end as the chopper. Extremely durable, well made, and sporty for the time. Don't fall off that banana seat, though! Fear of self impalement always a factor. Mine had a regular 3-speed Sturmey Archer shifter on the bars. It also had a higher "sissy bar" rising from the back of the seat, for transporting girlfriend. Speaking of, there was a girls' variant called the Fair Lady,(no relation to the Datsun 280Zin Japan) with step through frame. I borrowed Mrs. GA's one time when my car broke down, so I could get to work, so I have ridden one of those several miles. When I got to work, still early, the owner had driven down from distant lands to inspect the store, and bring stock. He thought it hilarious when I rode up on a pink and white Schwinn Fairlady. As did everyone else, when they got there.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> They were rather heavy, and not so twitchy on the front end as the chopper. Extremely durable, well made, and sporty for the time. Don't fall off that banana seat, though! Fear of self impalement always a factor. Mine had a regular 3-speed Sturmey Archer shifter on the bars. It also had a higher "sissy bar" rising from the back of the seat, for transporting girlfriend. Speaking of, there was a girls' variant called the Fair Lady,(no relation to the Datsun 280Zin Japan) with step through frame. I borrowed Mrs. GA's one time when my car broke down, so I could get to work, so I have ridden one of those several miles. When I got to work, still early, the owner had driven down from distant lands to inspect the store, and bring stock. He thought it hilarious when I rode up on a pink and white Schwinn Fairlady. As did everyone else, when they got there.


A man's gotta do what a mans gotta do...


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2020)

I might add that if you take away the "springer" front end, the small wheel front fork, and the banana seat, that frame is just a regular boy's bike. Genius of marketing. 
Every color had its own name;







Popular childrens' show host as a part of a coordinated marketing effort, as well as franchised, standard plan built stores.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> A man's gotta do what a mans gotta do...


I believe I was referred to as Strawberry Shortcake for a short time after that...




Although I think Mrs. GA's was a Fair Lady Stingray, it slightly resembled the more current Strawberry Shortcake variant.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2020)




----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I believe I was referred to as Strawberry Shortcake for a short time after that...
> View attachment 543050
> 
> Although I think Mrs. GA's was a Fair Lady Stingray, it slightly resembled the more current Strawberry Shortcake variant.



If Beautiful Daughter sees this she'll fall in love...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2020)

Beer and bread bought, blustery biking, big bacon buttie brunch beckons.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2020)

Bright, blustery and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning applying paint to things.

Now I am about to have lunch.

Oh, and Jimmy White has just beaten Stephen Hendry in the World Seniors semi.  I do believe it is the first time he has ever beaten Hendry in a major.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Bright, blustery and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I have spent the morning applying paint to things.
> 
> ...


It had to happen some day. I always said that Hendry guy was just a flash in the pan.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Aug 2020)

I'm posting this not for the main subject of the video (although I found it funny) - but for the incident at the 1:10 mark. Great amusement for anyone with a squirrel problem! 😄


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> It had to happen some day. I always said that Hendry guy was just a flash in the pan.



White v Doherty in the final.

I'll watch it on catch up, as I'll be off to Tesco later to do a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2020)

The aglet on my left work bootlace has vanished!!
It could be anywhere twixt Kidderminster and Hamtun via Burton Latimer.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> The aglet on my left work bootlace has vanished!!
> It could be anywhere twixt Kidderminster and Hamtun via Burton Latimer.


Are you going back to look for it?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Are you going back to look for it?


Only if I get the same job in 6 days time 😁


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Aug 2020)

Went out to start the car earlier. The throttle has gone again. No response whatsoever. 

Also the mechanic who took it away and did the service & MOT didn't put any diesel fuel in it as I requested, so even if it was running I don't know if it will even get me to a filling station!

I hate 2020.


----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> I know that you have to be extremely absolutely definitely very careful re-heating rice. I would not risk it, myself. @Reynard may have more accurate advice.



I will second that from personal experience.

You do not want to know.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2020)

I have just picked around 10kg of windfall walnuts.

Now time for a  and one of those Tunnocks wafer thingies.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2020)

The dehumidifier in the bathroom is getting annoying.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The dehumidifier in the bathroom is getting annoying.


You've electrical appliances in the bathroom! 

Are they at least battery powered.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've electrical appliances in the bathroom!
> 
> Are they at least battery powered.



Ah, yes I forgot about that.

No, it's quite normal here to have electrical plugs in the bathroom in Germany, in fact my washing machine is in the bathroom.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ah, yes I forgot about that.
> 
> No, it's quite normal here to have electrical plugs in the bathroom in Germany, in fact my washing machine is in the bathroom.


Laundry done whilst you shower.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Laundry done whilst you shower.



Not unknown.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> My mum & stepfather have just got a new One 4 All remote for their TV & DVD player so their IT support will have to go round tomorrow to set it up for them.


They really shouldn't be allowed out unsupervised. 

It turns out that they'd got a basic TV only version, when what they needed was one that also replaces the DVD control. And somehow managed to get theselves a Covid test while they were out and nearly broke the system!

The testing centre is in the car park of a closed down Toys R Us next to the Currys car park and, as you do as a pensioner with plenty of time, they drove round to have a look out of curiosity. They got talking to the to the person at the entrance - with one thing leading to another, it being very quiet, they got offered a test without the need to book. Unfortunately the test process & tracking relies on them having mobile phones or computer access - which they don't and that totally confused everybody. Apparently one of the test centre staff had to follow them round and record everything for them and took their details to post the results. 

Even worse, I found out what remote they should have got so were supposed to be going back to Currys this afternoon so goodness knows what they've got up to.


----------



## fossyant (22 Aug 2020)

I can tell I've not driven much in the last 6 months. Since Thursday Ive driven for about 5 hours, plus a fair bit of walking. My accelerator/brake foot is in agony tonight.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> They really shouldn't be allowed out unsupervised.
> 
> It turns out that they'd got a basic TV only version, when what they needed was one that also replaces the DVD control. And somehow managed to get theselves a Covid test while they were out and nearly broke the system!
> 
> ...


Two tests I've done so far, have relied on filling in a card with only a contact number required from me.


----------



## tyred (22 Aug 2020)

My internet is about as quick as a Trabant with dirt in the carburettor and a slipping clutch.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2020)

Excellent yellow stickering in Tesco this evening. 

I came back with a large beef brisket, Newmarket sausages, tuna steaks, smoked haddock, a job lot of salmon fillets, two pork pies, two tubs of soup, three tubs of ricotta, half a dozen free range eggs, spring greens, broccoli, mushrooms, plum tomatoes, salad onions, avocados, grapes, kiwi fruit, pears, plain flour, various bags of dried pasta and two packs of wholemeal sandwich thins. 

The tuna is for the terrible twosome. I do hope the little darlings appreciate it, as they flatly refused to eat the haddock I bought them last time...


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> My internet is about as quick as a Trabant with dirt in the carburettor and a slipping clutch.


That fast!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> I can tell I've not driven much in the last 6 months. Since Thursday Ive driven for about 5 hours, plus a fair bit of walking. My accelerator/brake foot is in agony tonight.


I get right foot pains that manifest mostly when cycling. But staying out of the car definitely helps.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

Time for a  and a smackerel of something to go with it.


----------



## Speicher (23 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> My internet is about as quick as a Trabant with dirt in the carburettor and a slipping clutch.



The centrifuge in the carburettor is blocked.


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I get right foot pains that manifest mostly when cycling. But staying out of the car definitely helps.



Thats me off my feet. Absolute agony last night, and got up at 6am as it was so painful. Can't bend my foot. Hobbled to the lounge. Will have to go to Boots later for co-codamol.

Ah well.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I'm posting this not for the main subject of the video (although I found it funny) - but for the incident at the 1:10 mark. Great amusement for anyone with a squirrel problem! 😄



How do I Shut Him Up ?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The dehumidifier in the bathroom is getting annoying.


Having problems filling the bath ?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2020)

Morning.
Where did that rain come from ? 
There are puddles outside .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2020)

I was just listening to the Beeb presenters talking about online shopping and it's effects on the high street. 
Well I just bought a couple of things the other day online. If they were available locally I would have nipped out and bought them . Brooks copper saddle rivets and some helicopter tape for my car .


----------



## Ripple (23 Aug 2020)

New comfy office chair isn't a very good thing when you start work at 6am ...


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2020)

Where are they going to put that Landing Craft Tank at Southsea?

It looks interesting !


----------



## pawl (23 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Where did that rain come from ?
> There are puddles outside .


----------



## pawl (23 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Where did that rain come from ?
> There are puddles outside .


Incontinent cats


----------



## Speicher (23 Aug 2020)

I saw this, on Pinterest, and though of @Reynard. 🤗


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

Overcast, cool and blustery chez Casa Reynard.

I am watching the BTCC meeting from Oulton Park. Oulton is not one of my favourite circuits.

That mulberry tree that lost it's top yesterday. The whole trunk is split, so I shall have to cut it down completely.


----------



## Speicher (23 Aug 2020)

Hmmm  talking of on-line shopping, I went into one shop for a swimsuit, and nearly bought a sofa.

I have been looking for a small sofa in dark navy for a long time, and found one in Next. My sensible head told me to "chat" to staff at the nearest big store, and see if they have one on display.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

BTCC race 2, here we come...


----------



## Phaeton (23 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Overcast, cool and blustery chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I am watching the BTCC meeting from Oulton Park. Oulton is not one of my favourite circuits.
> 
> That mulberry tree that lost it's top yesterday. The whole trunk is split, so I shall have to cut it down completely.


Hopefully my machine has recorded it this time, are they using the silly hairpin or the full big corner?


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Hopefully my machine has recorded it this time, are they using the silly hairpin or the full big corner?



Island circuit, so the former as opposed to the latter.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

Oooer, Ginetta GT4s pogoing around everywhere at Knickerbrook.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2020)

I've gone out to buy beer but bagged a barrel aged Brett beer from the keg at Brew by Numbers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oooer, Ginetta GT4s pogoing around everywhere at Knickerbrook.


Unlikely sentence of the day!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2020)

I have been watching Le Mans on the Beeb. I found it hard to follow as there was far too much dialogue .


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

BTCC race 3... Reverse grid, dry (mostly) circuit, bring it on!


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> Hmmm  talking of on-line shopping, I went into one shop for a swimsuit, and nearly bought a sofa.



Owls really shouldn't be allowed to go online shopping without supervision.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

BTCC meeting done. 

Time to put the paints away as well, as the light has gone and I don't want to mess things up.Would be a shame to do that with the painting nearly finished.

Going to slope off and see if I can't find a free-to-air live feed from the Indy 500


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

Watching the Indy 500. Almost half distance now.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Watching the Indy 500. Almost half distance now.


Alonso leaving it for a late lunge?


----------



## Phaeton (23 Aug 2020)

Oops


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

Ouch!!! Yellows always breed yellows. That was a whopping hit...


----------



## Phaeton (23 Aug 2020)

Swapping nicely


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

Oops... *splat*


----------



## Phaeton (23 Aug 2020)

Missed a bit has Rossi got sent right to the back because of the pit lane incident?


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

Yep, unsafe release - hit Sato leaving his box.

And now he's hit the wall


----------



## postman (23 Aug 2020)

As you may know.Our lad is settled in Manchester.So we have been clearing his bedroom and getting shut of stuff.So today an Ikea computer chair.Guess where it has gone.Sheffield I kid you not.Bloke working from home,cannot find this chair anywhere.His wife spotted it on a Fb page Mrs P had put it on.Cost in Ikea £90,ours £45.Everybody very happy, especially us cos we are keeping the money.


----------



## alicat (23 Aug 2020)

My weight has gone under 11st. 10st 13.5lb to be precise.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

Ouch, a big splat, 4 laps to go... Eeek!


----------



## Phaeton (23 Aug 2020)

Bet that caught his attention


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

Just a bit...


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

Going to finish the race behind the safety car.

Pleased with the result.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Aug 2020)

Did more garage cleaning, then went for a bicycle ride, just 7-8 miles to clear the (literal) cobwebs. Rode the Univega Supra Sport. At that point in their manufacture, same bicycle as a Miyata. Either the sportiest sport tourer around, or the touringest sport bike around at that time. IMHO.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

After the Indy 500, I'm in need of a wee and a tea


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Aug 2020)

We are starting another heat wave here, just so you are warned. Our weather seems to come your way. Heat until Thursday or Friday, then a rapid cool down to early fall temperatures.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> After the Indy 500, I'm in need of a wee and a tea


Don't they usually have that on Memorial Day? The Firecracker 500 on July 4th?


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Don't they usually have that on Memorial Day? The Firecracker 500 on July 4th?



It was delayed until today. Usually it's end of May.

Pleased for the winner. I knew him reasonably well during his F3 days, he's a truly lovely chap.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> We are starting another heat wave here, just so you are warned. Our weather seems to come your way. Heat until Thursday or Friday, then a rapid cool down to early fall temperatures.


You'll know if it gets here, folk'll be complaining it's too warm.


----------



## tyred (24 Aug 2020)

I had arranged to visit friends this evening who happen to live in a very picturesque part of the country so went early, ate a late breakfast outside outside a cafe overlooking the sea, ventured out for a bit of hiking (despite less than ideal weather -  - what has happened to summer) before making my visit. Ate too much cake and now home again, having been delayed by my first tin box related puncture in at least ten years - which conveniently happened in pitch darkness at the side of an unlit road in the rain...


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2020)

I need another


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I need another



So do I.

After yesterdays ride my legs are complaining.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2020)

Morning all 
Hope you all had a good one ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2020)

Morning.
Apparently it is sunny with showers today !
Well you could have fooled me !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2020)

Apparently I'm fed up of hearing apparently being used in nearly every news report apparently . 

Shrodie had just come in all wet apparently .


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2020)

I have tickets for the STP National Finals at Santa Pod 😁


----------



## alicat (24 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have tickets for the STP National Finals at Santa Pod 😁



The what? Have I not been paying enough attention to this thread.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2020)

alicat said:


> The what? Have I not been paying enough attention to this thread.









😎


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2020)

The bin lorry's outside right now. I hope you've all remembered your bins and outs.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> 😎


I'm always disappointed in Santa Pod, the facilities are poor to say it's UK if not EU premier drag strip.


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The bin lorry's outside right now. I hope you've all remembered your bins and outs.



I saw my son dash out on the CCTV as the bin truck arrived. The rest of us are in Wales. I'd checked the camera (before I was going to ring him) and saw the bins out, so rewound and saw him dash out at 8am


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2020)

Got dragged round Llandudno and top of The Orme with my dodgy foot. I was in agony last night, so hit ibuprofen and paracetamol. Got a decent night, and took ibuprofen at 6am.

Thinking about it I think its been triggered by doing my laces up slightly too tight on a specific pair of shoes as they have no give on the top of the foot. I've had this before where laces were too tight and the shoe has pressed on the nerves on the top of my foot. 

Hopefully back on the bike tomorrow as the weather is lovely this morning.


----------



## mybike (24 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have just picked around 10kg of windfall walnuts.
> 
> Now time for a  and one of those Tunnocks wafer thingies.



I find them a bit too gooey.

Not that I wouldn't accept one if offered. (57deg, 123miles, approx)

I do deserve a treat as I've been trimming our blackthorn hedge.


----------



## mybike (24 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> They really shouldn't be allowed out unsupervised.
> 
> It turns out that they'd got a basic TV only version, when what they needed was one that also replaces the DVD control. And somehow managed to get theselves a Covid test while they were out and nearly broke the system!
> 
> ...



You won't be allowed to visit them for 14 days.


----------



## mybike (24 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The bin lorry's outside right now. I hope you've all remembered your bins and outs.



Mine goes out tonight. Brown is fully of nasty spiny bits.


----------



## mybike (24 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> Got dragged round Llandudno and top of The Orme with my dodgy foot. I was in agony last night, so hit ibuprofen and paracetamol. Got a decent night, and took ibuprofen at 6am.
> 
> Thinking about it I think its been triggered by doing my laces up slightly too tight on a specific pair of shoes as they have no give on the top of the foot. I've had this before where laces were too tight and the shoe has pressed on the nerves on the top of my foot.
> 
> Hopefully back on the bike tomorrow as the weather is lovely this morning.



Plantar Fasciitis? I find rolling a rolling pin under my foot helps. But you need rest & gentle exercise for a while*.*


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Plantar Fasciitis? I find rolling a rolling pin under my foot helps. But you need rest & gentle exercise for a while*.*



Its actually on top of my foot. I've squished the nerves. I've had plantar fasciitis before too.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2020)

Warm, bright and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

i spent the morning running errands for the parental unit, so the afternoon is mine to do with what I will.

There is a bike ride planned in a bit.


----------



## IaninSheffield (24 Aug 2020)

Given the conifer hedge its second trim of the year, hopefully the last. Brown bin now full.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I'm always disappointed in Santa Pod, the facilities are poor to say it's UK if not EU premier drag strip.


But there is an open bridleway into the back of it! 😂 
Not that MrsPete and the rest of the family, including 6yr old on a Tagalong would countenance such silliness


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2020)

My copper rivets for my Brooks saddle repair arrived. I just need to find all of the parts that go with it now .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My copper rivets for my Brooks saddle repair arrived. I just need to find all of the parts that go with it now .


Your account of the repair work is going to be riveting, no doubt about it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2020)

I'm getting worse. Recently I mentioned that I'd forgotten to lock my door when going out to work. This evening I arrived to find I'd actually left the door open.
I was feeling a bit under the weather this morning after not sleeping well, but I didn't think I was that bad...


----------



## slowmotion (24 Aug 2020)

Here's a photo from the BBC website: a robin who has just hopped out of a birdbath. My brother-in-law said it reminded him of Boris' haircut.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2020)

Ah, that's better. A nice hour in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

Am now having a nice


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm getting worse. Recently I mentioned that I'd forgotten to lock my door when going out to work. This evening I arrived to find I'd actually left the door open.
> I was feeling a bit under the weather after not sleeping well, this morning but I didn't think I was that bad...


You're certain you left it open!
Your porridge is untouched, and there's no sign of anything in your bed?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're certain you left it open!
> Your porridge is untouched, and there's no sign of anything in your bed?



Indeed.

And my laptop is on the table where I left it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Indeed.
> 
> And my laptop is on the table where I left it.


The porridge will be fine tomorrow....
once you've peeled the crust off, that is.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Aug 2020)

Wonderful majestic billowing storm clouds rising up into the sky at the moment.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Indeed.
> 
> And my laptop is on the table where I left it.


Any "work" been done on it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2020)

My littlest granddaughter drew a picture of me. I'm the one on the far left


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2020)

I had a jacket potato with cheese and coleslaw for supper.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> I can tell I've not driven much in the last 6 months. Since Thursday Ive driven for about 5 hours, plus a fair bit of walking. My accelerator/brake foot is in agony tonight.


That sounds like me last Monday - 2.5 hours drive to Donington, 8 hours on my feet covering around 10 miles then 2.5 hours drive back. My calf muscles were sore as anything on Monday.

(Apologies in advance for potential multiple posts as I'm catching up on a few days)


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Overcast, cool and blustery chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I am watching the BTCC meeting from Oulton Park. Oulton is not one of my favourite circuits.
> 
> That mulberry tree that lost it's top yesterday. The whole trunk is split, so I shall have to cut it down completely.


I'm still catching up with the Brands Hatch meeting from two weeks ago. It was bright, warm and light winds at Brands yesterday (Masters historic racing)


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ouch, a big splat, 4 laps to go... Eeek!


That's one bit I did catch, thanks to Sky's random programming.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> That's one bit I did catch, thanks to Sky's random programming.



That's precisely the sort of *splat* my PhD research was on. It's nice to know I did my little bit for driver safety.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'm still catching up with the Brands Hatch meeting from two weeks ago. It was bright, warm and light winds at Brands yesterday (Masters historic racing)



Snorkel and flippers weather at Oulton yesterday...


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> You won't be allowed to visit them for 14 days.


I wish - guess who had to go round this afternoon & set up the replacement remote control. Subtle hint: it wasn't my sister who sent me a message from the airport at 06:15 this morning asking me to let them know she was on her way to Portugal with her husband for a short, well earned (for her at least) holiday.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2020)

And there endeth the catch up. 

No bin news as it was recycling day and the bin's not full, no doors left unlocked. Just a bog standard get up early ride to work, do work, ride home with a stop to sort out old people's technology day. The hearest thing to non-mundane was pulling up a few weeds from the borders before tea.

Waterproofs at the ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2020)

Oh, that reminds me. I put my green wheelie bin out for collection. Didn't bother with the black bag, there's not enough in it.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2020)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...


Leave your shovel and pick downstairs. The walking stick however...


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I had a jacket potato with cheese and coleslaw for supper.



Cheese _and _coleslaw?

Sometimes I think you live only for pleasure @Reynard.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2020)

Well the rain is falling .
I could do with being re started today please . 
Have fun one and all


----------



## alicat (25 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Snorkel and flippers weather at Oulton yesterday...



And here today.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2020)

Morning.
What a joke ! A chap has been sentenced for 56 weeks for trading in stuffed endangered animals


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2020)

Schrodie has just come in soaking wet ! 
He gave me a little warning meow to let me know he was coming and to prepare for the wetness . He enjoyed being rubbed down with his towel .


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2020)

May be a day to get the pump out.


----------



## tyred (25 Aug 2020)

It's extremely wet and windy here. Still insisted on doing my pre breakfast three mile brisk walk. Got very wetMostly due to being splashed by cars passing on the road.

I still felt alive and refreshed afterwards though. I must be one of the few that thrive in bad weather. Nice hot shower followed by a hot bowl of porridge and sitting down now for work while my umbrella drips dry in the sink.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

I'm waiting on hosepipe ban being lifted.

Meanwhile, next door bah one are getting new windows fitted today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm waiting on hosepipe ban being lifted.
> 
> Meanwhile, next door bah one are getting new windows fitted today.


Tha's gone all Yorkshire on us.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2020)

For those wishing to do LeJog the Berriedale Braes new road is open. Going north the horrible steep hairpin bend has been straightened a bit and should be a lot safer.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (25 Aug 2020)

I had forgotten what damp cottonduck was like until this morning.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2020)

Raining and blowing a hoolie here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning, I have made tabbouleh, stewed some plums and applied paint to stuff.

And something has triggered my allergies - My eyes are well itchy, my nose keeps dribbling and I can't stop sneezing.


----------



## Speicher (25 Aug 2020)

Today's recipe is roasted vegetables with Mozzarella and pasta. The pasta is going to be oodles. I only need a small quantity of Mozzarella. I tried to look it up on tinternet, but I am left confusled.

Currently the cheese is in a sealed bag with fluid - whey? How do I keep the rest of the cheese fresh? Do I keep the fluid and put it back in that in a bowl?


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> Today's recipe is roasted vegetables with Mozzarella and pasta. The pasta is going to be oodles. I only need a small quantity of Mozzarella. I tried to look it up on tinternet, but I am left confusled.
> 
> Currently the cheese is in a sealed bag with fluid - whey? How do I keep the rest of the cheese fresh? Do I keep the fluid and put it back in that in a bowl?



Just drain the cheese and pop what you don't need in a small tupperware with a tight-fitting lid. Mozzarella is very moist as a result of being bagged up with its whey, so even when drained, it won't dry out very quickly.

On its own though, Mozzarella hasn't got over much in the way of flavour (unless you go for buffalo or smoked), so you will need to add lots of seasoning. Pesto is good for that.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2020)

Oh, and watch out for the cheese strings. You may be wanting knitting needles


----------



## Speicher (25 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just drain the cheese and pop what you don't need in a small tupperware with a tight-fitting lid. Mozzarella is very moist as a result of being bagged up with its whey, so even when drained, it won't dry out very quickly.
> 
> On its own though, Mozzarella hasn't got over much in the way of flavour (unless you go for buffalo or smoked), so you will need to add lots of seasoning. Pesto is good for that.



Oh! I thought that Mozzarella was a strong cheese. There is plenty of veg, onions and tomatoes to give it some flavour. I will add the stronger versions to my Ocado list, thank you for your warning.

In other news, I have just spent this month's Bremium Pond Prize. I have purchased a lightweight spake and ford, and some new hand tools. I gave my neighbour some help in his front garden last weekend. I needed to use his giant spade, and was very surprised how lightweight it was, so bought similar ones (slightly shorter) to replace my extremely heavy ones bought during the last century. 

https://marshallsgarden.com/collect...rden-life-digging-spade-and-fork-duo-10907120


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> Oh! I thought that Mozzarella was a strong cheese. There is plenty of veg, onions and tomatoes to give it some flavour. I will add the stronger versions to my Ocado list, thank you for your warning.
> 
> In other news, I have just spent this month's Bremium Pond Prize. I have purchased a lightweight spake and ford, and some new hand tools. I gave my neighbour some help in his front garden last weekend. I needed to use his giant spade, and was very surprised how lightweight it was, so bought similar ones (slightly shorter) to replace my extremely heavy ones bought during the last century.
> 
> https://marshallsgarden.com/collect...rden-life-digging-spade-and-fork-duo-10907120



Mozzarrella is the mild and gooey stuff that's put on top of pizza. I usually pair it with extra mature cheddar, parmesan or gran padano if putting it with pasta.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2020)

Anyways, luncheon would be a good idea right now...


----------



## Speicher (25 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mozzarrella is the mild and gooey stuff that's put on top of pizza. I usually pair it with extra mature cheddar, parmesan or gran padano if putting it with pasta.



Thank you, I have some mature cheddar that I could use to increase the flavour.


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> Today's recipe is roasted vegetables with Mozzarella and pasta. The pasta is going to be oodles. I only need a small quantity of Mozzarella. I tried to look it up on tinternet, but I am left confusled.
> 
> Currently the cheese is in a sealed bag with fluid - whey? How do I keep the rest of the cheese fresh? Do I keep the fluid and put it back in that in a bowl?


If you want more flavour from your Mozzarella , avoid the buffalo type which is actually made from cows milk and is fairly bland. Try Mozzarella di Buffala which is made from water buffalo milk and has a more astringent favour and is a bit more stringy in texture ....Go to an Italian deli , l'm sure they will sort you out some good stuff !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Aug 2020)

I had blood tests last Thu and today. I have nhs online access to my records and can see the full lab results from Thu. It says I have 5.57 x 10^12 red blood cells in a litre of my blood. Didn’t realise we all had quite so many !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Aug 2020)

This morning I have mostly been fixing a website.


----------



## pawl (25 Aug 2020)

Just been too the local garden centre to pick up a few items Decided to have a cup of coffee Man in front of me no mask .Refused to give track and trace details Assistant politely the sign saying card payments only Refused to pay by card for such a small amount.Assistant poor girl finally gave up with him He did try to pay with a load of loose change She did point out to him he had a pound coin and 50p piece and said I’m not handling all that loose change.


Appeared he was trying to be as awkward as possible


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I had blood tests last Thu and today. I have nhs online access to my records and can see the full lab results from Thu. It says I have 5.57 x 10^12 red blood cells in a litre of my blood. Didn’t realise we all had quite so many !


I get a range of blood tests every 12 weeks. I have no online access but must enquire about that next time. I just expect to get a phone call if anything is amiss as I never understand what the figures mean anyway.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2020)

I need to make a list of the parts I still require to complete my bike build. Though the budget will need to be increased thanks to having to fork out for a new chainset. And I must stop looking at things and thinking "oooooh, look, red ones!!!"


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2020)

Back from work soon.

I am currently experiencing a critical toast deficit so I need to go shopping in a few minutes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2020)

If pigeons won't fly in this wind I won't cycle in it!






(I don't think they're genuinely handicapped though.)


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2020)

I have finished the painting titled "Apogee" in good time for a certain someone's birthday.

I have *FINALLY* finished the poem "Love Lingers Softly" after nearly nearly four months of writing-induced headaches.

And the bulb on my desk light has gone "fzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt" so I am using my daylight painting light as a temporary fix. I will have to go to Wilkinsons tomorrow for a replacement bulb.


----------



## Speicher (25 Aug 2020)

The roasted veg with Mozzarella. strong grated cheddar and noodles was very tasty. The Mozzarella melted easily to form a sauce, and the cheddar added stronger flavour. 

The weight loss is (very) slow but steady.

@Andy in Germany thinks I should not go shoppsing without supervision. I am therefore seeking his opinion on the swimsuit that I am likely to purchase. It is very demure, in keeping with my age.


----------



## tyred (25 Aug 2020)

I just entered a competition to win a Renault Zoe.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> The roasted veg with Mozzarella. strong grated cheddar and noodles was very tasty. The Mozzarella melted easily to form a sauce, and the cheddar added stronger flavour.
> 
> The weight loss is (very) slow but steady.
> 
> ...



No good asking me. I hate going swimming.

Don't even think I've got a cozzie anymore.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2020)

Anyways, time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> @Andy in Germany thinks I should not go shoppsing without supervision. I am therefore seeking his opinion on the swimsuit that I am likely to purchase. It is very demure, in keeping with my age.



I wouldn't dream of giving sartorial advice, but I would suggest that if this sort of "swimsuit" starts to look sensible, then maybe reassess your shopping priorities.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wouldn't dream of giving sartorial advice, but I would suggest that if this sort of swimsuit starts to look sensible, then maybe reassess your shopping priorities.


I think as long as she avoids one like these then it'll be fine.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I get a range of blood tests every 12 weeks. I have no online access but must enquire about that next time. I just expect to get a phone call if anything is amiss as I never understand what the figures mean anyway.



In my online account they have a link for each blood figure and that takes you to a web page with what it means and what the expected normal range for the numbers is.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I think as long as she avoids one like these then it'll be fine.
> 
> View attachment 543717



hiviz so car drivers notice you. Good idea.


----------



## tyred (25 Aug 2020)

My external DVD drive is playing up.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Aug 2020)

I just had to go out and affix some corrugated plastic (cheap greenhouse glazing) over one of my shed windows. The wind had blown out one of the plexiglass panels and sneppe it. My week just gets better and better.

Had another visitor earlier (from next door's pond no doubt)





"I washed my wings. Now I can't do a thing with them..."





Later... a double (just) rainybow...





Isn't it strange how the dark sky follows the curve of the rainbow? I thought so anyway.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> hiviz so car drivers notice you. Good idea.


I should think with one of those EVERYBODY will avoid you!


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Aug 2020)

btw stupid autofocus isn't autofocussing very well. Not sure why.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I just had to go out and affix some corrugated plastic (cheap greenhouse glazing) over one of my shed windows. The wind had blown out one of the plexiglass panels and sneppe it. My week just gets better and better.
> 
> Had another visitor earlier (from next door's pond no doubt)
> View attachment 543727
> ...


That's really odd. Like the clouds are pushing the rainbow down to the ground.


----------



## tyred (25 Aug 2020)

I can buy a new DVD drive for £12.99 from Ebay. Amazing how cheap electrical goods have got as I paid almost 200 for my existing drive years ago from what I remember. 

No wonder nobody tries to fix things nowadays.


----------



## Ripple (25 Aug 2020)

I don't mind reasonable sized spiders. This one was sitting in an ambush few inches from my legs  I simply cannot handle such monsters.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2020)

Ripple said:


> I don't mind reasonable sized spiders. This one was sitting in an ambush few inches from my legs  I simply cannot handle such monsters.
> 
> View attachment 543738
> 
> ...


I think it's getting bigger....


----------



## Ripple (25 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think it's getting bigger....


I hope it will drown before it will drill it's way out of the drink bottle.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> hiviz so car drivers notice you. Good idea.


When was the last time you saw a car in a swimming pool!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2020)

Ripple said:


> I hope it will drown before it will drill it's way out of the drink bottle.


My main reason for hating spider season is that it marks the end of summer. There will be more to come for a few weeks.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> When was the last time you saw a car in a swimming pool!



About a month ago, crashed


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2020)

Poppy loves spiders. The bigger, the better


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2020)

Anyways, a fabby supper tonight: salmon, tabbouleh, steamed broccoli, and then stewed plums and custard. 

Gotta love my yellow stickers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, a fabby supper tonight: salmon, tabbouleh, steamed broccoli, and then stewed plums and custard.
> 
> Gotta love my yellow stickers.


I can match salmon (smoked though) and tabbouleh for today. Not the broccoli custard or steamed plums today. That's for another day.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can match salmon (smoked though) and tabbouleh for today. Not the broccoli custard or steamed plums today. That's for another day.



I think you'll want to be putting a comma between broccoli and custard. 

Broccoli custard isn't terribly appealing...


----------



## Jenkins (25 Aug 2020)

More IT support by phone this morning - they couldn't remember which button I'd set up as the 'Delete' button. Got home from work and there was a 4 pack of something lager flavoured on my kitchen table as a thank you - I bet Currys Knowhow support don't take that sort of payment 

An hour this evening was spent segmenting 5 large grapefruit.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Aug 2020)

The wind is definately picking up round here now.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The wind is definately picking up round here now.



Likewise here. I can hear it whistling down the chimneys.

The earlier gusts did more damage to the mulberry tree. Wonder how much of it will still be standing come the morning. It already looks a trifle squiffy.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2020)

Bike bits have been bought.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Bike bits have been bought.


What shops are open at this time?


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> What shops are open at this time?



Online ones, of course 

Besides, I'm not sure traipsing around town in a blue fleece onesie patterned with monkeys wearing pink bobble hats is a terribly good idea...


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Online ones, of course
> 
> Besides, I'm not sure traipsing around town in a blue fleece onesie patterned with monkeys wearing pink bobble hats is a terribly good idea...


They were some who used to go shopping in their pyjamas. A onsie wouldn't stand out that much.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2020)

My short stay in Germany appears to have come to an end.





Do I have to quarantine/isolate myself now?


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> They were some who used to go shopping in their pyjamas. A onsie wouldn't stand out that much.



Well, it *does* cover all the pertinent bits, but it isn't exactly what we'd call suitable for public consumption.

On the other hand, at least I'm not going out in hair curlers and carpet slippers


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, it *does* cover all the pertinent bits, but it isn't exactly what we'd call suitable for public consumption.
> 
> On the other hand, at least I'm not going out in hair curlers and carpet slippers


We'd a parent who used to pick his kids up from school in a bear type onesie. Whatever the weather.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> We'd a parent who used to pick his kids up from school in a bear type onesie. Whatever the weather.



Hmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

The brined beef brisket has been put to bed in the fridge overnight, nestling in a pastrami-style dry rub.

After brekkie, it will have a date with the crock pot.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> The brined beef brisket has been put to bed in the fridge overnight, nestling in a pastrami-style dry rub.
> 
> After brekkie, it will have a date with the crock pot.


You playing the shockelhorn now?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2020)

Still windy outside


----------



## Jenkins (26 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Still windy outside


You're not joking - it shifted direction overnight and is now hitting the back of the house - where my bedroom is. Hence being awake at 4:30 and typing this while making a coffee before the morning commute. At least it will be a tail wind in for some of the trip.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2020)

Well it has calmed down a bit here but still too much for a leisure ride this morning.
Otherwise be careful @Andy in Germany .


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My littlest granddaughter drew a picture of me. I'm the one on the far left
> View attachment 543512



She got your svelte frame spot on.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2020)

Morning .
The weather here this morning is lovely and sunny with everything bathed in a yellow light . 
I have put out a bird feeder and filled it with chipped peanuts and sunflower seed hearts .
Our garden waste bin has been emptied . I'll have to go and bring it in . Well not indoors obviously !


----------



## Phaeton (26 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> The weather here this morning is lovely and sunny with everything bathed in a yellow light .


Do you still have your eyes closed?


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Aug 2020)

Just got up


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Do you still have your eyes closed?


No ! It is lovely here. The other day we were locked in wet and gloom while other people had the sunshine .

It's my turn now .


----------



## Phaeton (26 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> No ! It is lovely here. The other day we were locked in wet and gloom while other people had the sunshine .
> 
> It's my turn now .


Hopefully someday soon it will be mine, we still have 30+mph winds (total guess) but the trees they are a dancing


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Aug 2020)

New car day today. Not quite as exciting as new bike day, but just have to live with it


----------



## oldwheels (26 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> In my online account they have a link for each blood figure and that takes you to a web page with what it means and what the expected normal range for the numbers is.


Thanks I must check that out.


----------



## pawl (26 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Online ones, of course
> 
> Besides, I'm not sure traipsing around town in a blue fleece onesie patterned with monkeys wearing pink bobble hats is a terribly good idea...
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Hopefully someday soon it will be mine, we still have 30+mph winds (total guess) but the trees they are a dancing


Ere! You've jinxed my weather! . It was lovely with blue sky and mackerel clouds . It's now gone cloudy and the wind has picked up .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2020)

It's easy to switch energy providers ! B****cks it is ! . When you look at things like the feedback and customer complaints after hours of searching you end up more or less where you started .


----------



## Phaeton (26 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It's easy to switch energy providers ! B****cks it is ! . When you look at things like the feedback and customer complaints after hours of searching you end up more or less where you started .


Yes I reckon they are all as bad as each other, I moved to my latest, they wanted £90 a month which as I had been paying £101 a month was too little, so had to fight with them to increase it, now 8 months on although I am still in credit they want me to increase to £124, they have done it in such a way that I cannot amend it down.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Aug 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Thanks I must check that out.



Online it also gives a big fat abnormal or normal flag at top of the results so you know whether to worry (or not) and expect a follow up call from GP etc. So today I can see my blood test results from yesterday’s tests, even though not heard from GP. Today’s results have a more detailed white blood cell breakdown in other words my immune system. So I’m off looking at what they mean 😀


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Aug 2020)

Right, that's 3 mugs done and a trip to the local supermarket's click and collect point completed. There was an injured dunnock fledgeling there. Poor mite probably got injured in the gale. There's a tree down in Kender Street.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> btw stupid autofocus isn't autofocussing very well. Not sure why.


Lack of contrast or color differential might be a start.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> When was the last time you saw a car in a swimming pool!


I believe it was at university.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Aug 2020)

The website I was fixing yesterday has developed further issues. I am getting a headache.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Aug 2020)

Got a poorly dog, she's either been bitten, stung or something has made it's nest inside, it's got black stuff coming out, managed to get a vet's appointment tomorrow afternoon, they asked for a picture, as long as it's not affecting her breathing they say tomorrow will be fine, that's a proper hard lump I'm holding.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The website I was fixing yesterday has developed further issues. I am getting a headache.


Oh, and the hosting server has now blocked my IP. Wonderful


----------



## Phaeton (26 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Oh, and the hosting server has now blocked my IP. Wonderful


That'll teach you to type with a Russian accent


----------



## tyred (26 Aug 2020)

I had three absolutely riveting conference calls today about things which don't really concern me.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

Overcast, warm and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

The brisket is in the crock pot. Will have it with mashed potatoes and green beans later. The rest will make some mighty fine sandwiches.

And I felled the mulberry that got damaged by Ella and Francis.

I have had lunch. Cauliflower cheese soup, bread and butter, a chunk of pork pie and two 

Shortly I will go back out to start clearing up the felled tree. Start with the loppers and then work up to the chainsaw.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> You playing the shockelhorn now?



Whatever gives you that idea?


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> When was the last time you saw a car in a swimming pool!



Dunno, but cars ending up in the lake at Mallory Park is kind of a regular thing...


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Aug 2020)

Maximillian, the old frame inspector and bicycle defender extraordinaire, passed away at the vets a few minutes ago, after good, long life. R.I.P., Good Boy.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Got a poorly dog, she's either been bitten, stung or something has made it's nest inside, it's got black stuff coming out, managed to get a vet's appointment tomorrow afternoon, they asked for a picture, as long as it's not affecting her breathing they say tomorrow will be fine, that's a proper hard lump I'm holding.
> 
> View attachment 543788



Poor wee toot!

Wouldn't be surprised if it's a bee sting in there...


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

Anyways, off to get serious with a pair of telescopic loppers.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well it has calmed down a bit here but still too much for a leisure ride this morning.
> Otherwise be careful @Andy in Germany .



Thanks @biggs682 : It was certainly blowing a hooley during the day, but I didn't notice any real problems when riding, except that the rear mech cable snapped for some reason...


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2020)

I went out for a ride to see my brother. It was a bit blowy and I was a bit knackered when I got there. It was nice and sunny . I took it a bit easy on the way back as I seemed to find a headwind blowing in whatever direction I was pointing. I did 11 miles .


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 543801
> 
> Maximillian, the old frame inspector and bicycle defender extraordinaire, passed away at the vets a few minutes ago, after good, long life. R.I.P., Good Boy.



Sorry to see this @Gravity Aided - sending love and hugs over the pond from me and the furry girls. 

Play hard on Rainbow Bridge, gorgeous boy xxx


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

That's two branches as thick as my thigh taken off the downed tree. One has been trimmed and sawn into logs. The other was one that partially split off in the gales and smashed a pair of plum trees. I need to disentangle it from said plum trees before continuing.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

In other more mundane news, I have washed and re-filled the biscuit barrel.

Garibaldis are the biskits of choice this time.

I am sampling two of them along with a


----------



## Jenkins (26 Aug 2020)

The securiy light on the bungalow opposite me is no longer being set off by a jogger as he's not been past for a few weeks. Nor is it set off by passing cars or bikes. It is however being set off by every passenger & freight train on the Felixstowe/Ipswich line around 200 yards away.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

Lovely supper tonight. Brisket in a pastrami-style rub and slow-cooked with onions, mashed potatoes and steamed green beans followed by stewed plums and custard. 

Just as well I don't keep kashrut.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 543801
> 
> Maximillian, the old frame inspector and bicycle defender extraordinaire, passed away at the vets a few minutes ago, after good, long life. R.I.P., Good Boy.


Sad to hear,


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 543801
> 
> Maximillian, the old frame inspector and bicycle defender extraordinaire, passed away at the vets a few minutes ago, after good, long life. R.I.P., Good Boy.


Never nice


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Never nice


He was very ill , but had a long and eventful life for a dog that started in the Humane Society not long after he was born.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

I have just stretched another piece of watercolour paper.

My next project is not a racing car, but there is a motor racing connection to what I have chosen to paint. It is also something I have never painted before, so this may not go well...


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have just stretched another piece of watercolour paper.


On the rack?


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> On the rack?



On a board with masking tape. It amounts to the same thing, as the paper shrinks when it dries. 

(Stretching the paper stops it from buckling when applying the paint.)


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Aug 2020)

Chinese take-out for dinner this evening, traditional when Last Rites are accorded.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2020)

Think I might go for a gentle smile or two 🙂 before the rain returns


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Aug 2020)

Off to work...


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2020)

Good Morning Britain were showing a live report on Hurricane Laura where the reporter was being blown about in the wind .
I was wondering if they were going to ask him to do a re take !


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 543852
> 
> 
> Off to work...



Have a good day


----------



## Phaeton (27 Aug 2020)

5 house viewings for my father's house today, plus a visit to the vet with the dog, plus got to get the kit car to the rolling road busy day


----------



## Phaeton (27 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Garibaldis are the biskits of choice this time.


Dead fly biscuits


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> In other more mundane news, I have washed and re-filled the biscuit barrel.
> 
> Garibaldis are the biskits of choice this time.
> 
> I am sampling two of them along with a


"Meester Garibaldi!"


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Aug 2020)

MrsPete has decided that the net curtains need washing. 
They look OK to me..


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Aug 2020)

Bin lorry's just arrived...


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Aug 2020)

Two guys working two bins at a time...


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Aug 2020)

My bin and next door's just been emptied...


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Aug 2020)

Aaannnnd they're done.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Aug 2020)

Brought my bin back in...
then washed hands.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Aug 2020)

It's all go this morning!


----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> May be a day to get the pump out.



It was.


----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Raining and blowing a hoolie here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> This morning, I have made tabbouleh, stewed some plums and applied paint to stuff.
> 
> And something has triggered my allergies - My eyes are well itchy, my nose keeps dribbling and I can't stop sneezing.



Allergic to watercolours?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete has decided that the net curtains need washing.
> They look OK to me..


Perhaps you should get her some rose tinted spectacles ?
Since I got mine everything is now just fine !


----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mozzarrella is the mild and gooey stuff that's put on top of pizza. I usually pair it with extra mature cheddar, parmesan or gran padano if putting it with pasta.



I have to wonder what the point of mozzarella is.


----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> Just been too the local garden centre to pick up a few items Decided to have a cup of coffee Man in front of me no mask .Refused to give track and trace details Assistant politely the sign saying card payments only Refused to pay by card for such a small amount.Assistant poor girl finally gave up with him He did try to pay with a load of loose change She did point out to him he had a pound coin and 50p piece and said I’m not handling all that loose change.
> 
> 
> Appeared he was trying to be as awkward as possible



Can't blame him.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> I have to wonder what the point of mozzarella is.


There's a huge mountain of the stuff which they are trying to get rid of .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Aug 2020)

We have to go shopping for the last few minute school things the kids need before going back next week.

Shopping. Shoot me now.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> I have to wonder what the point of mozzarella is.


Its to stop all the bits falling off your pizza. Does a good job (usually).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> I have to wonder what the point of mozzarella is.


That should be a new thread. It'll run and run.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That should be a new thread. It'll run and run.


Only if it's warm


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Its to stop all the bits falling off your pizza. Does a good job (usually).





deptfordmarmoset said:


> That should be a new thread. It'll run and run.


It doesn't have a point , usually it is a sort of flattened out round colour, shaped white.


----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> My short stay in Germany appears to have come to an end.
> View attachment 543758
> 
> Do I have to quarantine/isolate myself now?



Virtually.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2020)

So, anyway, enough of this cheese you have to add cheese to to make it taste like cheese, here's a crane that's reappeared since yesterday. Most uplifting.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Virtually.


That's okay then, just don't quote any of my posts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2020)

While ALT + TAB is really useful for switching between two programs on the laptop, the side of my thumbnail has now completely removed the ALT lettering.


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Dead fly biscuits



Squashed fly pie


----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, off to get serious with a pair of telescopic loppers.



Just looked at the cost of hiring a chain saw - ouch

Makes the idea of buying one more attractive!


----------



## tyred (27 Aug 2020)

I had wholemeal toast with marmalade for elevenses.


----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> While ALT + TAB is really useful for switching between two programs on the laptop, the side of my thumbnail has now completely removed the ALT lettering.



Reminds me of when my father wanted a new keyboard because of the lack of letters. My mother reminded him that as he could touch type he didn't need them.

Me? I still can't touch type.

In other news, must go & check the water level in the garden.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2020)

We were playing in the garden but had to stop due to the rain . I had been climbing up some steps lopping off some branches from our hazel bush , damson , pear tree and other things which seemed to have spurted up this year. We then had the fun of stripping off the leaves for the compost and the branches for the bin .


----------



## Phaeton (27 Aug 2020)

Sat at my father's house for a viewing, they are 10 minutes late I suspect they are a no show!


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> Squashed fly pie


Eccles Cakes?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Eccles Cakes?


Poor Eccles


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2020)

Warm, still and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning lopping the smaller stuff off the mulberry I felled yesterday. Still a fair bit to do before I can take the chainsaw to it, but at least I can see where I need to make the cuts now.

Will be having lunch shortly.

Had intended cycling to town to buy a new bulb for my desk light, but the forecast has changed since last night and things are now not looking terribly promising. I do not fancy getting wet, so may get a ride in doing some loops closer to home, and if it does decide to rain, I can bail out.


----------



## pawl (27 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, anyway, enough of this cheese you have to add cheese to to make it taste like cheese, here's a crane that's reappeared since yesterday. Most uplifting.
> View attachment 543860





That is one hell of a Meccano set


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Aug 2020)

I survived the shopping torture. My wallet didn't.


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Aug 2020)

I have got an infection in my eye .....thats to say one of my eyes , l am lucky in that l have two in total.
Went to the pharmacy yesterday and was prescribed sédacollyre céthexonium . Can't make up my mind which is worse, the infection or the treatment ....holy wot-sit * it stings !*


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I survived the shopping torture. My wallet didn't.


Its what makes the world go around, shame really !


----------



## pawl (27 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> It's all go this morning!



When the corporation dust cart got to me it was full up to the brim.
The driver fell in backwards and found he couldn’t swim 
He sank to the bottom just like a little stone.
Then started singing home sweet home
I laid him on my wheel barrow then laid him on bed.
I punched him in the belly with a red hot jelly and this he what he said 
It ain’t going to rain no more no more it ain’t going to rain no more.
Father Christmas lost his britches behind the bedroom door


Before anybody says it that’s a load of rubbish 🗑🗑😀😀😀


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Virtually.


No need, on the move again.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2020)

Scrub the bike ride. It started belting down with rain while I was having my lunch.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> When the corporation dust cart got to me it was full up to the brim.
> The driver fell in backwards and found he couldn’t swim
> He sank to the bottom just like a little stone.
> Then started singing home sweet home
> ...


Spike, Spike is that you?

String is a 
Very important thing
Rope is thicker
But string is quicker.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2020)

The rain has stopped. Dare I go for a bike ride?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2020)

The rain has started.

In other news, the pop up crane business has folded and is now nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Aug 2020)

Thanks @biggs682...

I'm back.

The bath mat isn't dry yet.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Aug 2020)

£115 poorer after a visit to the vets


----------



## tyred (27 Aug 2020)

I'm looking out the window at a glorious August day with grey skies, trees blowing in the wind and rain bouncing off the patio. 

Roll on winter. It must be bettdr than this!


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I'm looking out the window at a glorious August day with grey skies, trees blowing in the wind and rain bouncing off the patio.
> 
> Roll on winter. It must be bettdr than this!



Its like winter here, cool, grey and lashing down.


----------



## woodbutcher (27 Aug 2020)

I've had a change of heart ! l put my Olmo up for sale on ebay a few days ago. The bike is in my kitchen having a bit of a clean and maybe thoughts of a fond farewell . 
It's no good .....l've just withdrawn it from ebay , l must be getting soft in my old age , but do you blame me, its a pretty thing and rides very nicely ....what do you think , sentimental old twit or what ? 
Here she is :


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I've had a change of heart ! l put my Olmo up for sale on ebay a few days ago. The bike is in my kitchen having a bit of a clean and maybe thoughts of a fond farewell .
> It's no good .....l've just withdrawn it from ebay , l must be getting soft in my old age , but do you blame me, its a pretty thing and rides very nicely ....what do you think , sentimental old twit or what ?
> Here she is :
> View attachment 543917


She's a keeper!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> ....what do you think , sentimental old twit or what ?



Quite possibly, and let's not mention that I will never, ever sell my Raleigh M-Trax, which is now approaching its first quarter century. 

Or for that matter that said bike lives _inside _the apartment so it doesn't get wet in the night...


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2020)

Soggy Wiggy and soggy Reynard.

I took a chance. The heavens opened two miles from home.

P.S. I took the Chartres as it's got mudguards. So at least my feet and derriere stayed dry.


----------



## tyred (27 Aug 2020)

I was walking back from the supermarket and there is a big pool of standing water next the kerb which drivers were avoiding except tosspot taxi driver who came through it at full speed and the resultant bow-wave has left me (and my groceries) wetter than I can ever remember being. I hope he rots and burns in hell


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I was walking back from the supermarket and there is a big pool of standing water next the kerb which drivers were avoiding except tosspot taxi driver who came through it at full speed and the resultant bow-wave has left me (and my groceries) wetter than I can ever remember being. I hope he rots and burns in hell



Sympathies xxx

But you've a good excuse now for a lovely hot bath or shower, then fleecy jimjams and a hot chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2020)

Anyways, it's time I went and fed the cats, and then it's time to feed me.

Sausages, mash, onion gravy and whatever veggies I can be bothered to rustle up. Tonight is an evening for comforting stodge.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Aug 2020)

I scored an unopened pre-packaged meal from the canteen, so that will be "disguised" by placing it in an Ikea box tomorrow.


----------



## tyred (27 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sympathies xxx
> 
> But you've a good excuse now for a lovely hot bath or shower, then fleecy jimjams and a hot chocolate.



I can pass the evening making a voodoo doll and sharpening some pins...


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> £115 poorer after a visit to the vets



Was that cheaper than the doctors then ?


----------



## tyred (27 Aug 2020)

Still raining 

I must give my mate Noah a bell. I think he might be able to advise me on how to build an ark.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> Still raining
> 
> I must give my mate Noah a bell. I think he might be able to advise me on how to build an ark.



The plans will be in the Arkives.


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The plans will be in the Arkives.



That is an anti-diluvian concept!


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2020)

Requirements for building an Ark;

400 yards of 2 by 2 timber.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> Requirements for building an Ark;
> 
> 400 yards of 2 by 2 timber.



I see the Genesis of a thread of poor jokes.


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I've had a change of heart ! l put my Olmo up for sale on ebay a few days ago. The bike is in my kitchen having a bit of a clean and maybe thoughts of a fond farewell .
> It's no good .....l've just withdrawn it from ebay , l must be getting soft in my old age , but do you blame me, its a pretty thing and rides very nicely ....what do you think , sentimental old twit or what ?
> Here she is :
> View attachment 543917



I wouldn't want to sell it either, thats lovely, I wouldn't want to get it dirty either.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I was walking back from the supermarket and there is a big pool of standing water next the kerb which drivers were avoiding except tosspot taxi driver who came through it at full speed and the resultant bow-wave has left me (and my groceries) wetter than I can ever remember being. I hope he rots and burns in hell


I thought it was ! It is a driving offence under the careless driving act or whatever. Points make prizes as in endorsements on their licence .


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I thought it was ! It is a driving offence under the careless driving act or whatever. Points make prizes as in endorsements on their licence .



How many points do they need to get a free bicycle?


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I scored an unopened pre-packaged meal from the canteen, so that will be "disguised" by placing it in an Ikea box tomorrow.



I just realised this could be described a "Yummy Laundering".

It's been a long day, okay?


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I see the Genesis of a thread of poor jokes.



Are you pouring cold water on the idea?


----------



## tyred (27 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I thought it was ! It is a driving offence under the careless driving act or whatever. Points make prizes as in endorsements on their licence .


Possibly but I see many things which are driving offences committed everyday with no political will to stop it.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2020)

The sausages, mash and onion gravy ended up being accompanied by baked beans.

Finished the last of the plums and custard for afters.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I thought it was ! It is a driving offence under the careless driving act or whatever. Points make prizes as in endorsements on their licence .


It is, it's 3 points of convicted


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2020)

Poppy has just had a tortie moment and clobbered me across the jaw.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

Off to bed I go. Via the intermediate stations of Wooden Hill, Hot Bath and Kitty Cuddles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2020)

Good morning. I've got five (5) slices of toast this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2020)

Speicher said:


> Are you pouring cold water on the idea?



Me? No: whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Aug 2020)

Grim & gloomy, weather is much the same


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Aug 2020)

Greeted by persistent precipitation this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2020)

Morning.
I was just about to write this when I suddenly remember that I hadn't put the recycling bins out . 
Sorry for the interruption .
We have some blue sky and sunshine here at the moment but I'm not sure for how long as there are storm clouds around .
Gradually waking up . 
Oh! Schrodie was playing silly burglars pretending that I was a stranger and dashed off trying to hide from me as I walked back from the bins . He showed me his balancing skills as he walked along the top of a wooden fence, a bit like a gymnast walking along a wooden beam . He slipped once but managed to sink his claws into the wood . I reassured him by walking with him to the next post . I think he must be playing outside somewhere now .


----------



## Phaeton (28 Aug 2020)

Not happy, if it doesn't warm up I may have to go work inside, I'm getting cold working in the summer house


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2020)

My tinternet seems to have slowed down to walking pace !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Aug 2020)

The skies appear to be planning a reprise of yesterday's soakery. I need some birthday shopping doing because it's the middle of the family season. I think I'll get to test the Craghoppers for water resistance before I'm back.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2020)

Looks like the last truly hot day here, we'll soon fall into the cycle of cool spells, it appears.


----------



## pawl (28 Aug 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Greeted by persistent precipitation this morning.




Same here Just had an hours sunshine Storm clouds are have started to gather again


----------



## Speicher (28 Aug 2020)

Raining here. In the very dry weather I had to be careful to keep my "baby" plants well watered. It is to be noted that I used (mostly) water from a water butt. I also soaked the larger plants in their pots in a big bucket, so as to save water. 

Now it is a question of making sure the "baby" plants do not drown in their pots. They need to be planted out in the ground, but it is too wet. If you walk on heavy clay when it is wet, you get heavy solid soil that needs a pneumatic drill to penetrate.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Aug 2020)

My waterproof trouser test was a failure due to the unscheduled appearance of the sun. I'm pleasantly disappointed.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Aug 2020)

Drago's cover has been blown.
I have been reading a lot of rubbish {by my standards anyway} books from Borrowbox as that is virtually all they have.
Skimming through one set in Yorkshire and environs a character making a brief appearance is DI Drago who was in Burnley but seems to have been demoted and moved to Penrith.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

Overcast, muggy and surprisingly warm here chez Casa Reynard. But the breeze is picking up. Not sure it will stay dry much beyond lunchtime.

I've spent the morning doing laundry and marking out the design on the new sign for the gate. The old ceramic one has broken and was always difficult to spot (wasn't my choice). I've given up on it and am making a wooden one in the style of a road sign.


----------



## pawl (28 Aug 2020)

QUOTE="Reynard, post: 6115758, member: 48446"]
Overcast, muggy and surprisingly warm here chez Casa Reynard. But the breeze is picking up. Not sure it will stay dry much beyond lunchtime.

I've spent the morning doing laundry and marking out the design on the new sign for the gate. The old ceramic one has broken and was always difficult to spot (wasn't my choice). I've given up on it and am making a wooden one in the style of a road sign.
[/QUOTE]



Warning Guard dogs loose Land mines

Visitors welcome after exiting metal detector Appointment only

Should cover most eventualitys


----------



## oldwheels (28 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> QUOTE="Reynard, post: 6115758, member: 48446"]
> Overcast, muggy and surprisingly warm here chez Casa Reynard. But the breeze is picking up. Not sure it will stay dry much beyond lunchtime.
> 
> I've spent the morning doing laundry and marking out the design on the new sign for the gate. The old ceramic one has broken and was always difficult to spot (wasn't my choice). I've given up on it and am making a wooden one in the style of a road sign.





Warning Guard dogs loose Land mines

Visitors welcome after exiting metal detector Appointment only

Should cover most eventualitys
[/QUOTE]
That is similar to a notice that used to be at Sanna Bay on Ardnamurchan. It also added that anyone straying from the path was liable to be shot { by accident of course }.


----------



## tyred (28 Aug 2020)

Thirty - four minutes and twenty three seconds of work left this week


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

I was right about the rain. It started raining while I was slicing up a chunk of pork pie. It is still piddling it down.

Anyways, second load of laundry is in, and I am currently waiting for some paint to dry.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I was right about the rain. It started raining while I was slicing up a chunk of pork pie. It is still piddling it down.
> 
> Anyways, second load of laundry is in, and I am currently waiting for some paint to dry.



I made it back dry which was a minor surprise.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I made it back dry which was a minor surprise.



Not so much a surprise as a bonus.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> Thirty - four minutes and twenty three seconds of work left this week


I'm now done until a week on Monday


----------



## postman (28 Aug 2020)

My daughter was sat on the sofa,she said i love the noise of rain on the conservatory roof.Me stood next to her,replied is it raining.I had to stand just near the door to hear it.I wonder if i need the aids tweeking.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

More paint applied, now more waiting for said paint to dry.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Aug 2020)

Four of my figs were ripe enough to eat yesterday. So I ate them. They were very nice.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Aug 2020)

My daughter asks, "When's mum coming home?"
"In the next 5 minutes," I reply just as the phone rings.
I answer. It's my wife, "I'm in our village and I think the exhaust has fallen off the car. Can you walk over?"
Ever the gallant husband, I agree.

I regret agreeing. The rain is bouncing off the ground. My coat goes on.

The exhaust is indeed hanging off the car which is parked at the side of the road, hazards flashing. Cars zoom past and the rain increases it's deluge as I am on my hands and knees wrenching the back box off its rubber mounts before dumping the offending article into the boot.

The garage is called and a time set. Off I go and the car goes up on the ramp, "You'll definitely need a new back box (£80 plus fitting) and maybe a centre section too (£280 plus fitting - it's got a DP[-something-or-other])... We may be able to create a sleeve to join the new back box to the old centre section to save you money."

I start praying to the old gods and the new.

Thirty minutes later I'm driving away with a £100 less in my pocket. Those mechanics are miracle workers. I thank the old gods and the new. You know.., just in case.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2020)

I gave up on the washing I put out yesterday, this morning I brought it back inside and put it back in the machine to spin it, I'm now waiting for the weather to dry up a bit so I can put it out again.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I gave up on the washing I put out yesterday, this morning I brought it back inside and put it back in the machine to spin it, I'm now waiting for the weather to dry up a bit so I can put it out again.



Wouldn't hanging it up indoors simplify matters?


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Four of my figs were ripe enough to eat yesterday. So I ate them. They were very nice.


At least there's no bog roll shortage at the mo.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

It is still raining here.

Signwriting done for the day. I need to let everything dry before I can apply masking tape and do the last few bits.


----------



## dave r (28 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wouldn't hanging it up indoors simplify matters?



The clothes horse is full and I've no where else to put it.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> The clothes horse is full and I've no where else to put it.



Whattabout those thingamabobs that you hang over the doors that take laundry?

I got three of those, and as of this moment, they are now all in use. As well as the clothes horse.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> At least there's no bog roll shortage at the mo.


No effects so far - fingers crossed! 😄


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Aug 2020)

I have a tumble drier. Best thing evah!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Aug 2020)

Cup of green tea soon.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

I've just sat down to a  with a couple of Garibaldis.

No, not an Italian general and Londo's good, dear friend. Just some biskits, which are named after the former.


----------



## Moon bunny (28 Aug 2020)

I have just eaten a passion fruit, my first ever. Are they always full of green snot?


----------



## Phaeton (28 Aug 2020)

Moon bunny said:


> I have just eaten a passion fruit, my first ever. Are they always full of green snot?


Yep


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

Rethink needed on my new art project, due to the fact that I'm such a crap painter of landscapes.

Either I need to frame the subject differently, or I need a different viewpoint of the same subject.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Aug 2020)

Going to the pub for food & a drink only 1 as due to the weather I'll be driving, feeling slightly apprehensive, first pub in 6 months


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Aug 2020)

Now beer o’clock


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

The cats have been fed, and now it's time to feed me. It's "raid the fridge night" here chez Casa Reynard.

And it's storming outside, complete with thunder, hoolie and horizontal rain.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Aug 2020)

Watching Rocketman which has just started. Got soundbox on in Dolby surround and a beer to hand


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

For a "bitsas" supper, I didn't do too badly. Salmon, Polish vegetable salad, tabbouleh, green beans and broccoli.

Dessert was a disappointment though. I'd bought a galia melon in Tesco the other day as it was on offer, and Gods, it was so bitter. Vile, so very utterly vile... It'll be dumped in the green wheelie bin in the morning. It's so rare that I throw away any food and I generally feel bad about doing so, but this deserves to be dumped.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I was walking back from the supermarket and there is a big pool of standing water next the kerb which drivers were avoiding except tosspot taxi driver who came through it at full speed and the resultant bow-wave has left me (and my groceries) wetter than I can ever remember being. I hope he rots and burns in hell


Walking towards MT Pockets, Ennis, with two cousins and a few of their friends when a taxi did exactly the same thing to us.

Bad idea, four of the group were serving Garda, who stopped him and asked him to get out of the vehicle.


----------



## tyred (28 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Walking towards MT Pockets, Ennis, with two cousins and a few of their friends when a taxi did exactly the same thing to us.
> 
> Bad idea, four of the group were serving Garda, who stopped him and asked him to get out of the vehicle.


Karma


----------



## tyred (28 Aug 2020)

Nice evening for a change so a nice thirty-miler after work and I came home dry for probably the first time this week! Seen someone out and about in a gorgeous sit up and beg Ford Prefect (which seemed to struggle to find the acceleration to overtake me. Big gaps in the gear range. Ford should have fitted a four speed box me thinks).

Treated myself to some prawns for dinner. Relaxing now with a bottle of Guinness and listening to the Freewheelin' Bob Dylan


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> Karma


Driver was actually on the radio when they asked him to get out. Presumably wanting the Guards to come.

Would you argue with three blokes and one woman, who are all over six foot tall, asking you to get out of your car?


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

I have succumbed.

The fluffy pink socks are back!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Aug 2020)

I just had to shut the window because of the noise from the rain hitting it. I've also just drunk an excellent Gipsy Hill beer.


----------



## fossyant (28 Aug 2020)

The cats are happy. Got 176 packets of Felix AGAIL for £39.98 from 'The Range'. Shame that lot will last, at most, two weeks.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

That reminds me, I really do need to put a Zooplus order in this weekend...


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

And I've also succumbed to a hot chocolate. It's that kind of an evening.


----------



## fossyant (28 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> That reminds me, I really do need to put a Zooplus order in this weekend...



Our house is a zoo


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> Our house is a zoo



Heh, two cats is plenty here chez Casa Reynard.

Mind, I have a tortie, so that trumps pure numbers.


----------



## fossyant (28 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Heh, two cats is plenty here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Mind, I have a tortie, so that trumps pure numbers.



A tortie, ginger ninja and 3 ragdolls.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> My short stay in Germany appears to have come to an end.
> View attachment 543758
> 
> Do I have to quarantine/isolate myself now?


Quick trip to Dublin





Back to London, for a few hours




And back to Dublin


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> A tortie, ginger ninja and 3 ragdolls.



I have been suffering tortie ire today.

Apparently it's my fault that the rain has been falling horizontally and that I can't turn the weather off. I've been biffed for my pains.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Aug 2020)

No more work for 7 days, 6 hours and 26 minutes

1 day of domestics
1 day at Brands Hatch
5 days of doing whatever I want to whenever I want to.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> No more work for 7 days, 6 hours and 26 minutes
> 
> 1 day of domestics
> 1 day at Brands Hatch
> *5 days of doing whatever I want to whenever I want to.*


Weather permitting, unless it's all inside activities you've planned.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> No more work for 7 days, 6 hours and 26 minutes
> 
> 1 day of domestics
> 1 day at Brands Hatch
> 5 days of doing whatever I want to whenever I want to.



What's on the menu at Brands?


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

Trying a closer crop for my next attempt at this particular painting. Whether it will go any better than the last attempt, goodness knows.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Weather permitting, unless it's all inside activities you've planned.








No wet stuff, no strong winds. The only inside activity may be a pub lunch & drinkies.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> What's on the menu at Brands?


Just a light lunch of British GTs with a side order of National F3.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Just a light lunch of British GTs with a side order of National F3.



Sounds good to me. 

I'll be parked in front of the telly watching the BTCC meet from Knockhill. (That's on ITV2 this time, just in case you'll be setting it to record)


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

One last cuppa, methinks...

Drawing looks better with a closer crop. Couldn't quite get the perspective right with too much landscape in the background. This one's definitely taking me outside of my comfort zone.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 544117
> 
> No wet stuff, no strong winds. The only inside activity may be a pub lunch & drinkies.


A dry Bank Holiday Monday!

You're hopes are high, I'll give you that much.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

Anyways, time to put the drawing away and slope off to bed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2020)

Good morning.

It isn't raining.

Time for some toast.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> It isn't raining.
> 
> Time for some toast.


Morning, same here re rain


I am going to see what happens when I go for a ride wish me luck


----------



## raleighnut (29 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> Nice evening for a change so a nice thirty-miler after work and I came home dry for probably the first time this week! Seen someone out and about in a gorgeous sit up and beg Ford Prefect (which seemed to struggle to find the acceleration to overtake me. Big gaps in the gear range. Ford should have fitted a four speed box me thinks).
> 
> Treated myself to some prawns for dinner. Relaxing now with a bottle of Guinness and listening to the Freewheelin' Bob Dylan


Or an engine a bit more peppy than the 750cc sidevalve they fitted.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> The cats are happy. Got 176 packets of Felix AGAIL for £39.98 from 'The Range'. Shame that lot will last, at most, two weeks.


That'd last 3 weeks here but ours get dried food too (good for their tegsies)


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Poor Eccles
> 
> View attachment 543901



Great show....hern hern.... 

As it happens I watched the Pink Panther Strikes Again last night. 

Might do Dr Strangelove later.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Heh, two cats is plenty here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Mind, I have a tortie, so that trumps pure numbers.


6 here and one of them is a tortie, although Mao from next door who comes round for biccies is also a tortie.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Aug 2020)

Cold & windy here this morning, cycling shorts on so I should be going out, try to decide about how many layers I need


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2020)

I've just looked in the drawer under the oven: It turns out I've got a baking tray.


----------



## tyred (29 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Or an engine a bit more peppy than the 750cc sidevalve they fitted.








Problem solved


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> At least there's no bog roll shortage at the mo.


Shhh! 
You will start them panic buying again !


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2020)

About to go shopping. I may even try to get ingredients for flapjack...



raleighnut said:


> At least there's no bog roll shortage at the mo.



Ummm...



Illaveago said:


> Shhh!
> You will start them panic buying again !



Why do I now feel a need to get bog roll, even though I have plenty?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2020)

Morning.
Haven't moved much. Been and made two lots of . And been catching up on here.
I'll have to log off as the battery is getting flat .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Aug 2020)

It's very sunny, but bloomin' cold here this morning. 

According to my wife, a number of her FB friends in our village had their heating on last night. It was cold, but not that bad. Good grief. We're only half way through summer. Although admittedly, it hasn't often felt like it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Aug 2020)

Chilly, grey, windy. It's a bank holiday weekend!


----------



## tyred (29 Aug 2020)

Sausages, egg, bacon, black and white pudding and potato bread on frying pan.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> A dry Bank Holiday Monday!
> 
> You're hopes are high, I'll give you that much.



Mondays forecast here is looking good for a bike ride.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> Sausages, egg, bacon, black and white pudding and potato bread on frying pan.


Blimey, I haven't even got the tea stabilisers on the wake-up bike yet.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Chilly, grey, windy. It's a bank holiday weekend!


At least with the restrictions we're spared village 'fetes' or as we dubbed them (from the Beer tent) 'A Fete Worse Than Death' as the guy attempting to roast a whole Pig struggled in the smoke under the gazebo hastily erected to keep the drizzle off it


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Cold & windy here this morning, cycling shorts on so I should be going out, try to decide about how many layers I need


n+1?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2020)

I'm back so far today's ride was as foillows:
Long loop to the river and back to Edeka (our version of Tesco/Sainsbury's), then Lidl, (Our version of... um... Lidl)
Return to apartment because I'm desperate for the bog. Take the long way because I spot a client at the bus stop and I don't want him to see me pulling into my road. This is one of the occupational hazards of working on Psychological care.
Drop off shopping and hoodie: it's getting warm.
Back to post office.
Realise my face covering is in my hoodie pocket.
Back to apartment, grab face mask.
To Post office, nip around the corner to chemist for some paracetamol.
Back to apartment to unload shopping.

Stand by for the next exciting instalments:

Hanging Out The Washing
Washing the Patio
Taking the Compost Out
and
Cleaning the Kitchen.

PS: I didn't get bog roll.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm back so far today's ride was as foillows:
> Long loop to the river and back to Edeka (our version of Tesco/Sainsbury's), then Lidl, (Our version of... um... Lidl)
> Return to apartment because I'm desperate for the bog. Take the long way because I spot a client at the bus stop and I don't want him to see me pulling into my road. This is one of the occupational hazards of working on Psychological care.
> Drop off shopping and hoodie: it's getting warm.
> ...


Your exhausting morning has made me want to sit down and drink some more coffee. Suits me because I was going to do that anyway.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Aug 2020)

Hard ride this morning, one of those no matter which direction I took the wind was always a headwind. Then there was a tree down at the side of the canal, knowing there is a footpath at the other side I climbed the steps & then had to push my way through nearly a mile of brambles, big mistake, should have gone back the way I came & taken the road. Shorts, bare legs & brambles do not make for comfort.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Aug 2020)

Bit of food shopping done. La Course watched (great finish!). Now to enjoy The Tour...


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Aug 2020)

Cooler today, I may take the Nissan to the garage today, and drive Mrs. GAs Fiat/Chrysler for a few days while they work on it. Chrysler, after Peugeot and Fiat merge, will be called Stellantis or some such. Personally, I think it will be nice to have Peugeot availability back in the States again. It also puts me in the position of having better options for a car to replace the Chrysler or Nissan. While the city of around 100k that I live in has several dealerships, they are all held by two families, excepting European autos, which are all at one dealership . This has its positives and negatives, but I still play them off against one another. Last time round, I almost bought a Volvo. (I wouldn't do that now, I hate Great Walls changes to their styling.)


----------



## Phaeton (29 Aug 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Now to enjoy The Tour...


When does it start?


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

Cool, overcast, very blustery and occasionally drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

Having three bean chilli soup whilst watching the Women's Community Shield from Wembley. Soon time to switch to the F1 qually from Spa on the radio.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Aug 2020)

I am considering starting work on a Raleigh Sojourn tourer today. My only touring bike with disc brakes. Seems like a great idea, but we'll see. Lots of innovations built into this frame. I think all the cable outers are attached to the frame with cable-ties.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

That's lunch sorted. 

It is spitting with rain here.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> View attachment 544119
> 
> Problem solved



That looks as if it came straight off a ZZ Top album cover


----------



## tyred (29 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> That looks as if it came straight off a ZZ Top album cover


I'd imagine the American version was a much bigger car. 

I sometimes fancy a Ford Popular. I can never decide whether I would like it standard or hot-rodded.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2020)

The chickens are being free range today; they are currently eyeballing me through the kitchen window.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The chickens are being free range today; they are currently eyeballing me through the kitchen window.



Wave a bottle of red wine and a crock pot at them, then. That'll teach 'em!


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

The postie brought some bits for my bike build.  I wasn't expecting them until after the Bank Holiday.

Plus I've nearly finished the pencil drawing for my new painting. Changing the crop on the original has made the world of difference.

Soon it'll be time to decamp downstairs to listen to Arsenal taking on Liverpool in the FA Community Shield. And I might get the fire going, just to cheer the place up, like. It's distinctly damp and chilly here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> ... listen to Arsenal taking on Liverpool in the FA Community Shield. And I might get the fire going, just to cheer the place up, like...



If I was listening to the FA cup I'd want something to cheer me up too.


----------



## mybike (29 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> More paint applied, now more waiting for said paint to dry.



Keep watching.



Phaeton said:


> I'm now done until a week on Monday



Done?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> When does it start?


Apologies, only just seen this. Stage 1 today started at 12.30 PM and is still going as I write this (31km to go). There's highlights at 7PM tonight on ITV4.


----------



## mybike (29 Aug 2020)

Just found a bit of chocolate from the chocolate wafer on my keyboard. Yum


----------



## pawl (29 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> Sausages, egg, bacon, black and white pudding and potato bread on frying pan.


 

We were having breakfast in an Irish cafe in Portugal ,the menu said black and white pudding.Bil asked the waitress what the difference was was between black and white pudding.She looked at him as if he was a bit thick and said well sir one is black the other white.


----------



## pawl (29 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Just found a bit of chocolate from the chocolate wafer on my keyboard. Yum




I usually read this thread and the retirement thread when I am eating my breakfast Weetabix Don’t half stick unless you wipe it off immediately.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> If I was listening to the FA cup I'd want something to cheer me up too.



Oi, it's not the FA Cup!!! It's the Community Shield, which is played for between the FA Cup winners and the league winners.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Keep watching.



Naah, I found other things to do in the interim LOL.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Done?


With work
Maybe you need to head over to This Thread


----------



## Phaeton (29 Aug 2020)

F1 should be a good first lap tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

Half time. So time for a  and a couple of biskits.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> F1 should be a good first lap tomorrow



First lap at Spa is usually... interesting....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Aug 2020)

pawl said:


> I usually read this thread and the retirement thread when I am eating my breakfast Weetabix Don’t half stick unless you wipe it off immediately.


Tomato seeds get pretty sticky if you leave them to dry out. Also, the bits in orange juice with bits need a good old soak and rinse. I'd advise keeping both away from the laptop.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Half time. So time for a  and a couple of biskits.


Don't forget to find out tonight if your TV gets ITV2, you'll need it tomorrow


----------



## Phaeton (29 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> First lap at Spa is usually... interesting....


With slower Mercs upfront & faster RB's & Renaults behind mayhem could ensue


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Don't forget to find out tonight if your TV gets ITV2, you'll need it tomorrow



Already sorted 



Phaeton said:


> With slower Mercs upfront & faster RB's & Renaults behind mayhem could ensue



I was thinking more of Seb losing the plot and skittling out a bunch of cars...


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

The new Arsenal change kit reminds me of the old USF&G Arrows livery from the late 1980s


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> F1 should be a good first lap tomorrow


Sounds like a strange grid !
I'll be watching the highlights soon on 4 .


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Sounds like a strange grid !
> I'll be watching the highlights soon on 4 .



More like the concertina effect that usually happens at La Source before the climb up to Eau Rouge...


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, COYG!!!

Happy Reynard!!!


----------



## fossyant (29 Aug 2020)

My son has gone down to Brands Hatch camping for British GT this weekend.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Aug 2020)

The beer o’clock is strong with this one today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Aug 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> The beer o’clock is strong with this one today


Just an hour to go for me. An hour seems like a long time today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Aug 2020)

Just booked onto my first CTC ride since lockdown. It’s in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

Cats fed and supper is on.

Brisket with the last of the onion gravy (have added a tablespoon of creme fraiche to that), spaetzle and steamed cabbage.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> With slower Mercs upfront & faster RB's & Renaults behind mayhem could ensue



Sounds like a mirror of Stuttgart at major road junctions.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2020)

Woah, the weather report for tomorrow has changed: it was predicting "dry and overcast": now it's "Take cover".

I don't think I'll be trying to get a metric century then...


----------



## postman (29 Aug 2020)

Mrs P has put the central heating on.August bank holiday.What a summer.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

postman said:


> Mrs P has put the central heating on.August bank holiday.What a summer.



I've had the fire going since tea time. Plus the fluffy pink socks are on duty.


----------



## Magpies (29 Aug 2020)

About to crawl under a duvet ..... In August?!


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2020)

Spoiler: Where these when talking about F1?



Where?


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2020)

Time for a hot chocolate and Match of the Day


----------



## Phaeton (29 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Spoiler: Where these when talking about F1?
> 
> 
> 
> Where?


They weren't really Spoilers though


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> They weren't really Spoilers though


Just watching it now.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> With slower Mercs upfront & faster RB's & Renaults behind mayhem could ensue



I recon Vestappen might be too occupied with the Honey Badger next to him to attack Bottas, mind you will Bottas be allowed to attack Hamilton?


----------



## Jenkins (30 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> My son has gone down to Brands Hatch camping for British GT this weekend.


Heading there tomorrow morning. 

If I knew who he was and recognised him, I'd buy him a hot drink as I think he'd need it after today


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I'd imagine the American version was a much bigger car.
> 
> I sometimes fancy a Ford Popular. I can never decide whether I would like it standard or hot-rodded.


You are correct, Sir. Not large by current standards. "Eliminator" was a 1933 Model 40B 3 window .




With some people for scale. From the web, although I may have a picture or two from my family.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> You are correct, Sir. Not large by current standards. "Eliminator" was a 1933 Model 40B 3 window .
> View attachment 544287
> With some people for scale. From the web, although I may have a picture or two from my family.



Eliminator was the album I had in mind


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wave a bottle of red wine and a crock pot at them, then. That'll teach 'em!


I would prefer a white, perhaps a Zinfandel.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eliminator was the album I had in mind


I think Billy Gibbons actually owns one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2020)

I have just made a couple of steaks with some Yukon Gold potatoes (genetically engineered to taste like butter) with some Shishito peppers and some grilled bread with a side of mixed vegetables. Mrs. GA liked it. The Raleigh is largely finished. What I thought was a disc brake dragging was resolved with a spray of brake cleaner. So I just need to add cranks and a chain. Shifting issues at front were fixed by wrapping the cable to the other side of the bolt. I am currently listening to Bohuslav Martinous' first symphony. (Written in the States after his escape from Czechoslovakia in the 1930s)


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2020)

I also got Mrs. GA to leave the house today. We went to Meijers(Thrifty Acres) and got all sorts of things, merchandise and groceries.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I would prefer a white, perhaps a Zinfandel.



I had been thinking of coq-au-vin, but with a white wine, I'd have to change things to tarragon, leek and mushrooms...


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

Anyways, time to put the drawing away. I have started going over the pencil in ink and removing some of the construction lines, but I am tired and I can't afford to make a mistake at this point. Better to continue this in daylight with a clear head.

So I'm going to finish my  and head off upstairs to bed.


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Aug 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think Billy Gibbons actually owns one.


Well I own the album, which is as near as I'll get.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just watching it now.


Apologies.

On other front I had some nuts last night & my digestive track hasn't coped well with the high protein level.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2020)

Just noticed the weather report has changed again: no rain until 11:00, so I'm off...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just noticed the weathe rreport has changed again: no rain until 11:00, so I'm off...



Weather report was wrong.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Weather report was wrong.


I hope it isn't wrong here, I have a roller shutter garage door to fit starting at 8am


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I'd imagine the American version was a much bigger car.
> 
> I sometimes fancy a Ford Popular. I can never decide whether I would like it standard or hot-rodded.


Clever advertising . They just get small people to stand next to it .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2020)

Morning .
It looks nice and sunny out , a little bit breezy .
My hedges decided to attack me back yesterday whilst I was trimming them. I've got what looks like cat scratches up my arm .


----------



## Phaeton (30 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> I sometimes fancy a Ford Popular. I can never decide whether I would like it standard or hot-rodded.


Buy this it's registered as a 1962 Ford Pop Honest ebayer at least he admits it's a ringer & incorrectly registered.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Buy this it's registered as a 1962 Ford Pop Honest ebayer at least he admits it's a ringer & incorrectly registered.
> 
> View attachment 544292
> 
> ...



Genuine questions:

What's a "ringer"?

How can a car end up registered so inaccurately?

If you buy it registered as a Ford Pop can you keep it registered as one, or do you have to fez up?

ETA: And does the boat on the roof affect registration?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> I recon Vestappen might be to occupied with the Honey Badger next to him to attack Bottas, mind you will Bottas be allowed to attack Hamilton?


Bottas doesn't seem to have much go in him unless he is in the lead. 
Norris usually puts up a good fight .


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Bottas doesn't seem to have much go in him unless he is in the lead.
> Norris usually puts up a good fight .



He's the wing man, they rarely allow him to have a go at Hamilton.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2020)

I find the Beeb annoying in that the didn't say anything about the Belgian Grand Prix in their Sport yesterday , but I bet they will happily announce the results before the highlights are shown .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2020)

dave r said:


> He's the wing man, they rarely allow him to have a go at Hamilton.


He seems to sulk at times. If he isn't galloping away in the lead he tends to drop back through the field .
I can remember Keke Rosberg acting as a wing man for Nigel Mansel at Brands Hatch holding up Ayrton Senna. Now that was a good bit of delaying !


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've had the fire going since tea time. Plus the fluffy pink socks are on duty.


Similar here, we had the woodburner on yesterday, still at least it'll dry the chimbly out for the pre winter sweep.


----------



## fossyant (30 Aug 2020)

Just caught the youngest Ragdoll stealing a sealed packet of Dreamies off the kitchen worktop, and running off with them. She was about to slice open the packet, so had to open them and 'share' with the thers.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Buy this it's registered as a 1962 Ford Pop Honest ebayer at least he admits it's a ringer & incorrectly registered.
> 
> View attachment 544292
> 
> ...


If you changed the Engine in a Ford 'Pop' to say a 1500 twin cam it'll still be registered as a Ford 'Pop' if later you change the chassis it'll still be a Ford 'Pop' on the registration papers.

There was a lad in our village had an Anglia estate with a 3 litre V6 Capri Engine and Gearbox, no other mods like Wheels or a flashy paint job in fact it was a bit scruffy looking. Went like something off a shiny shovel though


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've had the fire going since tea time. Plus the fluffy pink socks are on duty.



No fire as yet but the "indoor shoes" are in service.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> If you changed the Engine in a Ford 'Pop' to say a 1500 twin cam it'll still be registered as a Ford 'Pop' if later you change the chassis it'll still be a Ford 'Pop' on the registration papers.
> 
> There was a lad in our village had an Anglia estate with a 3 litre V6 Capri Engine and Gearbox, no other mods like Wheels or a flashy paint job in fact it was a bit scruffy looking. Went like something off a shiny shovel though



A bit like "my great grandad's axe" or "Trevors _Trigger's_ Broom"? (Thanks @raleighnut, I've been too long "overseas")

ETA: Found the clip:


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> A bit like "my great grandad's axe" or "Trevors Broom"?


Yep but it's Trigger's Broom.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Genuine questions:
> 
> What's a "ringer"?
> 
> ...


You basically take a set of plates & chassis number off one car put them on another & then claim it's the first car.


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Aug 2020)

You can learn to love squirrels! Clever little sods...


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2020)

It's not just the 'Pop' that gets customised, I'll bet this Moggy still says Morris Minor on the 'log book'


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

Bright, blustery and breezy here chez Casa Reynard. But at least it's not raining.

First BTCC race out of the way, plus a cracking Ginetta GT5 race.

I need bigger voodoo dolls with longer pins.

Plus I've put fresh bedding on and got the stuff I stripped off whizzing around in the washing machine.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Weather report was wrong.



It is still raining. This is quite unusual here so it could be "Moderately interesting but nonetheless somewhat depressing news"

To be fair we really need a good load of rain.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It is still raining. This is quite unusual here so it could be "Moderately interesting but nonetheless somewhat depressing news"
> 
> To be fair we really need a good load of rain.



There's rain forecast for Spa today. Hope it does rain, we could do with an interesting GP...


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

The Ginetta Juniors aren't disappointing either


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Apologies.
> 
> On other front I had some nuts last night & my digestive track hasn't coped well with the high protein level.


No damage done.

No mention, so far of this

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xyrDLddalXQ


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Aug 2020)

How about this for bad luck?! There i was 15 minutes ago,having a shave,when the disposable razor slipped out my slippery/soapy hand and took a dive down the toilet! Not just a dive,but a perfect 10 out of 10 dive which i assume carried it beyond the u-bend. As it hit the water i expected it to sink to the bottom,but no,it must've torpedoed,cutting through the water and way out of sight! I just hope it hasn't settled in the u-bend ready to block my bog! Not only bad luck in what happened,but bad luck in that i'd only just taken the razor out of the packet. Yes,it was new and to make matters even worse,my last one. So now i have a partly shaved face. I just hope no one notices when i go to buy another packet.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> No damage done.
> 
> No mention, so far of this
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xyrDLddalXQ




Has been on the live BBC text feed on the website, both today and yesterday.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

BTCC race 2 from Knockhill.

Will someone put the kibosh on the rear wheel drive cars plz k thnkx.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

Oh, Josh Cook's car has been fixed. I think they've been taking out shares in duck tape...


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I had been thinking of coq-au-vin, but with a white wine, I'd have to change things to tarragon, leek and mushrooms...


Yes!


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

BTCC done and dusted for now.

F1 plus cheese & pepperoni toasties next.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

Ouf!!! That was a big *SPLAT*


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2020)

Meanwhile in Freiburg, it is still raining.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

F1 done and dusted. Won't spoiler for anyone who hasn't seen it.

Switching back to a) the BTCC meet from Knockhill and b) the T20 cricket


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

Time for the last BTCC race of the day.

Plus I've hung up the load of laundry I did earlier.


----------



## Speicher (30 Aug 2020)

I have just consumed a bowl of Parrot and Curried Panda soup, with toast.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

I have a  and some squashed fly biskits


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Aug 2020)

A batsman with my surname just scored my age.

In other news, I went to recce Joyden's Wood as a possible place to take the g-kids. A tad too muddy. But I did get to see the Faesten Dic, which is an ancient dyke that apparently separated Roman London from Anglo-Saxon Kent.


----------



## postman (30 Aug 2020)

Found one can of Guinness in the pantry,i might just open it to see if it's gone off.Well i have had it for a month.On the same lines the whisky is there also.Better check that out to see if the stopper works.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

Watching the F1 highlights on Ch4 +1

Have a  and a sausage sandwich and a strawberry mousse for afters.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have a  and a sausage sandwich and a strawberry mousse for afters.


Strawberry mice with cheese?


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Strawberry mice with cheese?
> View attachment 544469


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2020)

Time for bed in this apartment.

It is still raining.

The weather report was just updated to give a "Warning of continual rain from 5 pm".

Isn't technology wonderful?

Allegedly it will stop raining tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time for bed in this apartment.
> 
> It is still raining.
> 
> ...


Wasn't that said yesterday!


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Aug 2020)

Today is the first and maybe last day of the year where i haven't bought anything. Every other day i've bought something,even if it was something small in price costing a few pence,but no not a penny spent at all today!

Unless the electricity and gas i've used is classed as being bought?🤔


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> *A batsman with my surname just scored my age.*
> 
> In other news, I went to recce Joyden's Wood as a possible place to take the g-kids. A tad too muddy. But I did get to see the Faesten Dic, which is an ancient dyke that apparently separated Roman London from Anglo-Saxon Kent.


A century!


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

My feet are cold.

Perhaps it is time to dust off the even fluffier pink socks than the fluffy pink socks that I am currently wearing.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Today is the first and maybe last day of the year where i haven't bought anything.* Every other day i've bought something*, even if it was something small in price costing a few pence,but no not a penny spent at all today!
> 
> Unless the electricity and gas i've used is classed as being bought?🤔


That'd mean you've missed more than one day in the last week.


----------



## Kryton521 (30 Aug 2020)

Went on my first club ride today! First in over ten years...... Jeez but where'd those years go? They went and passed me by in the blink of an eye, left me standing........ Took my sanity and fitness with 'em!

Hard but enjoyed it. Still a long way to go on the fitness and weight loss, but now have added incentive.
On the weight front I'm down 8kg from my starting weight. Seem to have "plateau'd", again this week. *Sigh*


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> That'd mean you've missed more than one day in the last week.


'Not every other day' meaning every every other in the year apart from today,not one day on,one day off.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

I have successfully identified the locomotive in my painting.

Now for a nice


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have successfully identified the locomotive in my painting.
> 
> Now for a nice


Well, who is she?


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Well, who is she?



Ivatt Class 2 No 41312


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ivatt Class 2 No 41312


Not named!


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not named!



Alas not.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> *Ivatt Class 2 *No 41312


One up here on the K&WVR.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> One up here on the K&WVR.



One of only four surviving, from what I gather.

Two are on the Isle of Wight and 41312 runs on the Mid Hants Railway.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> One of only four surviving, from what I gather.
> 
> Two are on the Isle of Wight and 41312 runs on the Mid Hants Railway.


Ivatt Class 2T.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> One of seven in preservation, although one, 46443, will never run again.



I'm no train expert, but those numbered 46*** are slightly different.

Seems to be lots of variations on a theme. 41312 is a 2-6-2T, while 46443 is a 2-6-0 - slightly different wheel arrangement by the looks of it.

Of the former, there are only 4 left, while of the latter type, there are, as you say, seven.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't that said yesterday!



Indeed. Hence "allegedly".

Just went outside and I can see stars so we may be in luck.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2020)

It is now daylight and there is blue sky visible.

I'm not sure I can take this tension much longer...


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2020)

Well I have decided to go for a bimble seeing as little or no wind outside .

What tension @Andy in Germany ?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2020)

Morning.
I've done my exercise for today . Been downstairs twice, fed Schrodie, gave him big cuddles , ear rubs , chest and back rubs, carried 2 lots of .
The weather is getting brighter outside , it was a bit cloudy first thing .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2020)

My daughter asked me if I had any pictures of racing cars to put on my grandson's wall yesterday. I couldn't find the ones she was thinking of but I think they liked the picture of a 1960 Cooper T53. I may try and get my pencils and brushes working again .


----------



## mybike (31 Aug 2020)

Phaeton said:


> With work
> Maybe you need to head over to This Thread



It's the work bit I don't understand.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Aug 2020)

Apparently, last year's August Bank Holiday had temperatures of 33 degrees. It's now a different universe. And I seem to have caught a cold overnight.


----------



## postman (31 Aug 2020)

Miss P and Mrs P have ganged up on me.They want to go for a bike ride.I might just detour past a coffee shop,that will teach them.


----------



## Speicher (31 Aug 2020)

In Hundred Acre Wood, it is time to pick some fruit. This could be a challenge if the fruit is nearly as large as you.


----------



## Speicher (31 Aug 2020)

Btw, for the eradication of doubt, this photo and others like it, are not taken by me. They are from Pinterest, which is the only other "forum" I visit for these sorts of lovely pics and also ideas for sewing, knitting, gardening and other craftiness.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> It's the work bit I don't understand.


Ah I see, TBH it's more attendance than work


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2020)

Same situation here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2020)

In more important news, I have completed garage reorganization, and also nearly finished the Raleigh Sojourn, and cut the grass yesterday. I had to go to Wal*Mart for tubes for the tires and a few other things. Still no bicycles for sale there.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2020)

Still, occasionally sunny and not too chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent a morning tinkering with Max the MTB.

I have now had an early lunch, and I'll be off to Tesco shortly to see what's going in terms of yellow stickered stuff. I could use some extra fruit & veg.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well I have decided to go for a bimble seeing as little or no wind outside .
> 
> What tension @Andy in Germany ?



If it was going to start raining in the ten minutes before I went to work, or not.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2020)

Back from Tesco. Good yellow sticker hunting to be had, though there wasn't a great deal - quality over quantity today. My pickings include:

Smoked salmon, scampi, cooked bbq chicken wings, cooked garlic & herb chicken breast mini fillets, yoghurt, peas, carrots, broccoli, papaya, apricots, oranges, avocados, blueberries, croissants, a farmhouse loaf from the bakery and a kilo of pasta spirals.

Now sat down with a  and a couple of buttered crumpets.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2020)

In case anyone is concerned, it didn't:






It was looking a bit threatening on the way back, though:


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Aug 2020)

Today, I have been mostly aching.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2020)

I've just had a jacket potato with baked beans and coleslaw, plus the last of the job lot of salmon fillets I bought on YS last week.

Oh, and a strawberry mouse.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've just had a jacket potato with baked beans and coleslaw, plus the last of the job lot of salmon fillets I bought on YS last week.
> 
> Oh, and a strawberry mouse.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2020)

Mousse!!!

Aaaaargh... What a typo!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Aug 2020)

Anyhow, that's the first birthday of the week over and done with. Just another 2 to go.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and a strawberry mouse.



Did you have to fight the Cats for that.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Did you have to fight the Cats for that.



Naaah, Lexi prefers to catch her own.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Aug 2020)

How do you post a comment on facebook? i've emailed a friend who replied 'top right'(post),but i can't find such a thing!🤔


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2020)

Reynard said:


> Naaah, Lexi prefers to catch her own.


Your cat catches strawberry mice!


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2020)

classic33 said:


> Your cat catches strawberry mice!



More like catching mice *in* the strawberry patch


----------



## mybike (31 Aug 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> How about this for bad luck?! There i was 15 minutes ago,having a shave,when the disposable razor slipped out my slippery/soapy hand and took a dive down the toilet! Not just a dive,but a perfect 10 out of 10 dive which i assume carried it beyond the u-bend. As it hit the water i expected it to sink to the bottom,but no,it must've torpedoed,cutting through the water and way out of sight! I just hope it hasn't settled in the u-bend ready to block my bog! Not only bad luck in what happened,but bad luck in that i'd only just taken the razor out of the packet. Yes,it was new and to make matters even worse,my last one. So now i have a partly shaved face. I just hope no one notices when i go to buy another packet.



It's a sign. Give up shaving now or you will follow it.


----------



## mybike (31 Aug 2020)

Daughter & family stayed for a few days. My son & his also came. The dishwasher was worked hard & complained. I'm tired.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2020)

mybike said:


> Daughter & family stayed for a few days. My son & his also came. The dishwasher was worked hard & complained. I'm tired.


Buy an electric one, before they decide to visit again.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2020)

I'm thinking that a  would be a mighty fine thing right now.


----------



## tyred (31 Aug 2020)

Time to visit the land of nod.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> Time to visit the land of nod.



Bonne nuit xxx


----------



## Jenkins (31 Aug 2020)

Day 1 of doing as little as possible completed. Had a lie in, drunk coffee, fitted a new set of SPD cleats to one pair of shoes, had breakfast, mowed the lawn, had a second mug of coffee, went for a bike ride, shower, made dinner (gammon steak, baby new potatoes & peas), had another coffee and am now on the beer course.

More of the same tomorrow, probably replacing the lawn mowing & SPD changing with washing & polishing the car.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> Time to visit the land of nod.


You'll have to self isolate when you get there.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2020)

Nice full moon outside


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2020)

Time to get a few smiles in


----------



## Kryton521 (1 Sep 2020)

95.8 kg !!!!!!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2020)

Morning .
It is a bit cloudy here this morning .
It's going to take me a while to catch up on things .
One of the news headlines stated that a swimmer trying to swim from Dover to Calais was found 500 metres from shore .
Which shore ?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2020)

Phew! That was a lot of worms to catch up on .


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2020)

It doesn't feel like Tuesday today.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2020)

Oh, and PPFDOTM


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2020)

My fit band has just scored my sleep at 83 points. This is higher than usual. I almost always get a low score for deep sleep though.

And while I'm on things corporeal, I got bitten by an insect of some kind high on both thighs. They itch badly. No hugs please. We must maintain social distancing.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It doesn't feel like Tuesday today.


You are so correct


----------



## Phaeton (1 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> One of the news headlines stated that a swimmer trying to swim from Dover to Calais was found 500 metres from shore .
> Which shore ?


They were found? That suggests they were lost, surely with only 500 metres to go they could see where they were supposed to go?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It doesn't feel like Tuesday today.


What should it feel like ? Soft and squidgy ? 


Phaeton said:


> They were found? That suggests they were lost, surely with only 500 metres to go they could see where they were supposed to go?


Unless they were unlucky like the Only Fools and Horses trip to Holland when they decided to follow a ferry .


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2020)

Dull, grey and overcast this morning. So much so that I feel the need to put on the light.


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2020)

Back in the 'shed office' today after about 10 days break. Some staff back in to start teaching students. 

One of the senior managers has been in and 'cleared' his office to make the space available for others - looking like we really will be moving to 'hot desking' in the future. Apparently all desks and communal areas have cleaning materials on - wipe everything down after use.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Back in the 'shed office' today after about 10 days break. Some staff back in to start teaching students.
> 
> One of the senior managers has been in and 'cleared' his office to make the space available for others - looking like we really will be moving to 'hot desking' in the future. Apparently all desks and communal areas have cleaning materials on - wipe everything down after use.


If you don't have confidence in the thoroughness of the previous desk user, this will be ''wipe everything down _before_ use.''


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you don't have confidence in the thoroughness of the previous desk user, this will be ''wipe everything down _before_ use.''



Exactly - the place will be spotless !


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My fit band has just scored my sleep at 83 points. This is higher than usual. I almost always get a low score for deep sleep though.
> 
> And while I'm on things corporeal, I got bitten by an insect of some kind high on both thighs. They itch badly. No hugs please. We must maintain social distancing.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trombiculidae
Perhaps this is your problem? If so, try several applications of hot soapy water to your legs, and then wash yoour clothes on hot as well, if you can, or wash several times on warm. Chiggers are a nuisance to hikers and campers in the States.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2020)

Tea tree oil may help as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trombiculidae
> Perhaps this is your problem? If so, try several applications of hot soapy water to your legs, and then wash yoour clothes on hot as well, if you can, or wash several times on warm. Chiggers are a nuisance to hikers and campers in the States.


I'd never heard of these before. I don't think it was mites, though, probably a mosquito. I'm relying on the antiseptic soothing powers of Sudocreme for now.


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2020)

Righty. MrsF has decided to leave her hybrid at the caravan - her XC MTB is at home. She suggested I get some 'bigger' tyres for my best bike and leave that down there. As you know, I don't do much road riding now after breaking my spine, and prefer to keep out of traffic.

I've just ordered some Zaffiro Pro's for £11 each in 25c - that's about as big a tractor tyre as I can squeeze on the Herety. They also have a little tread so should help a little with some of the poor surfaces - it currently has super thin Michelin Pro 4's on it. A have a good 19 mile paved circuit I currently do on the MTB, but could do it OK on the road bike. Might even get back to doing a bit more on the road as the back lanes are nice and quiet. I've not ridden the best bike since breaking my spine 5 years ago. 

It's a bit overkill for plodding about (Dura Ace and Columbus SLX frame), but I will at least be using it.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2020)

Warm, still and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning trying to file down a shonky weld in order to get a seatpost to fit. Not having much luck there, as the tools I can find aren't the best ones for the job. Plus I've now scratched the post, so can't return it. Mind, it's not an expensive one, and returning it would cost almost as much as the post.

And this bloody sinusitis flare up can go and do one. 

Might treat myself to a bike bimble this afternoon.


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2020)

Stuck in meetings on Skype/Teams - a bike ride is beckoning as soon as I finish work.


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2020)

Argh, meeting still going on. Bored, so I decided I'd phone BT and blag another Mesh disc as part of the 'complete wifi' deal - you can have upto 3 free discs. Noticed MissF's wifi not too strong in her room, and it's a little slow out in the shed-office, so BT sending another. Whilst on-line they reviewed my deal and knocked £7 off the monthly bill.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Sep 2020)

Had to pop in the garage for something earlier and noticed that the rear wheel on my Carrera was flat. Tyre and tube promptly off, ran the tube through a bucket of water, but no bubbles. Checked the tyre - no sharp pointy bits. So I've put the tube and tyre back on the rim and pumped it up. We shall see if it goes down again. If it does, I'll just swap the tube.


----------



## Kryton521 (1 Sep 2020)

And Pants!! New "Compact" chain rings arrived yesterday!  "Brilliant!" thinks I, "shall fit them tomorrow then!" Err yes...........
Did I forget to order bolts perchance?  Me? Noooooo! I wouldn't be that silly..........


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2020)

Bike ride is off the menu. The right side of my face feels like I've been kicked by a horse.

Really struggling to eat, as my teeth feel ten sizes too big. Soup and porridge tonight, methinks.


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2020)

I think it is time.... To tidy up my coffee table.


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Stuck in meetings on Skype/Teams - a bike ride is beckoning as soon as I finish work.



Ride done !


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2020)

I found the surface of tidied up my desk at work today.

Of course, ten minutes later I couldn't find a d*mn thing...


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I found the surface of tidied up my desk at work today.
> 
> Of course, ten minutes later I couldn't find a d*mn thing...



Oh, I know that feeling well.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I found the surface of tidied up my desk at work today.
> 
> Of course, ten minutes later I couldn't find a d*mn thing...


You're settling in then.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Sep 2020)

Day 2 of doing as little as possible completed. 

Extended slow ride to the bottle bank followed by some shopping, Car washed & polished. Afternoon faster bike ride. All interspersed with coffee, orange squash & too many unhealthy snacks. Now enjoying a mug of hot chocolate while planning tomorrow's route to Lowestoft.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Sep 2020)

Just under one and a half hours to go.

https://www.nsandi.com/prize-checker


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Just under one and a half hours to go.
> 
> https://www.nsandi.com/prize-checker


Save you checking, ERNIE says you've not won anything.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2020)

Hot water bottle applied to my face.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

Gone quiet early today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2020)

It rained here today, first time in many days.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> It rained here today, first time in many days.


You didn't get much I take it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're settling in then.



Not so much that as running around trying to keep up with everything last week: we're a two person team trying to do the job of four people at the moment.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2020)

Well it's Wednesday already  i like these short weeks


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2020)

Because I thought it didn't feel like Tuesday yesterday, I forgot to put the black bin out in the evening. 
Luckily, I realised it is Wednesday today and got it to the end of the drive just in time!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Sep 2020)

Morning .
Nice and sunny out, a little bit chilly but nice .
I've put our dustbin out and fed the birds before they started gathering and made me feel guilty .


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well it's Wednesday already  i like these short weeks


I have to work 9 days this month 😔


----------



## Illaveago (2 Sep 2020)

We won the Postcode Lottery ! .
Could be life changing ! £10 .
We are already looking at big country mansions, possibly another bike , world cruise ! Who knows ?


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> We won the Postcode Lottery ! .
> Could be life changing ! £10 .
> We are already looking at big country mansions, possibly another bike , world cruise ! Who knows ?





Even Aldi and Lidle don’t sell items that cheap🛴🚲🦯🛶⛺️


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Sep 2020)

*Premium Bonds News.*
£50 on the premium bonds this month.

*Bin news*. 
Recycling out on Monday night. The food bin was rancid due to a cracked duck egg that had gone so south I was nearly sick dealing with it.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Sep 2020)

Just been up and down the stairs and feeling light headed . Having a bit of a rest .
Must be the altitude .


----------



## postman (2 Sep 2020)

Mrs P is older today.Tonight we are going out for a super curry.But this morning in about thirty mins.She gets her birthday pressie.Her first cycle ride along the Leeds and Liverpool canal tow path.How wonderful is that,see you all later.


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2020)

postman said:


> Mrs P is older today.Tonight we are going out for a super curry.But this morning in about thirty mins.She gets her birthday pressie.Her first cycle ride along the Leeds and Liverpool canal tow path.How wonderful is that,see you all later.



I hope Mrs P has a great birthday.


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2020)

Happy Birdday to Mrs Postman!


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2020)

I have won £100 on Bremium Ponds. 

However, I have lost .......... 



a stone since early May. Today I will be out in the garden looking for it.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Sep 2020)

postman said:


> Mrs P is older today.Tonight we are going out for a super curry.But this morning in about thirty mins.She gets her birthday pressie.Her first cycle ride along the Leeds and Liverpool canal tow path.How wonderful is that,see you all later.


Happy birthday Mrs P


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Sep 2020)

postman said:


> Mrs P is older today.Tonight we are going out for a super curry.But this morning in about thirty mins.She gets her birthday pressie.Her first cycle ride along the Leeds and Liverpool canal tow path.How wonderful is that,see you all later.


By coincidence my grandson is older today. That leaves me with only one more birthday this week.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You didn't get much I take it.


1.05 inches.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2020)

Happy birthday, Mrs. P ! 
And many happy returns of the day.
And bicycle rides.


----------



## Lullabelle (2 Sep 2020)

My brother passed away on 10 July this year at the age of 54, it was expected but still s**t. Every time I see his 8 year old son I want to squeeze him tight-he is a ringer for his old man.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> 1.05 inches.


Not too much then.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not too much then.


Pretty good for here, especially in four hours or so, IIRC.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2020)

Overcast, warm and slightly breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Still feeling totally shite. No sleep, and tanked up on painkillers that aren't doing much. Pissed off with some of my cat show acquaintances who think I'm exaggerating. I'm not, it's fecking painful.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Overcast, warm and slightly breezy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Still feeling totally shite. No sleep, and tanked up on painkillers that aren't doing much. Pissed off with some of my cat show acquaintances who think I'm exaggerating. I'm not, it's fecking painful.


I hope you feel better soon .


----------



## Illaveago (2 Sep 2020)

I've had to call off our cycle ride due to rain and being away with the fairies . I can hardly walk straight so it would be fun trying to cycle .


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I found the surface of tidied up my desk at work today.
> 
> Of course, ten minutes later I couldn't find a d*mn thing...



Desk now a mass of seething chaos.


----------



## tyred (2 Sep 2020)

It has been raining really heavy since I got up today and no sign of it abating.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you feel better soon .



Me too, I hate this.

Attempting to eat something for the first time since yesterday tea time. Just a small helping of porridge. It hurts to swallow.


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2020)

Lullabelle said:


> My brother passed away on 10 July this year at the age of 54, it was expected but still s**t. Every time I see his 8 year old son I want to squeeze him tight-he is a ringer for his old man.



Expected or not it still hurts Condolences


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2020)

Picked up Max's paw print this morning, they gave it to me in a box with a little black bag, and a sympathy card signed by all in the veterinary. Made me so sad. But the younger dog has been working hard to cheer me up.


----------



## tyred (2 Sep 2020)

I have oiled my chain


----------



## postman (2 Sep 2020)

Thank you all.A wonderful day.Meanwood to Saltaire round trip of 29 miles.Totally brilliant.The weather out was superb,ha ha coming back it tiddled it down.But it did not spoil the day.Miss P rode also.The last time Miss P and Postman rode together on the tow path,was four years ago that day we took a photo on a bench so today four years later we took another photo.Sorry i don't think i will be taking another in four years.Mrs P was superb.Tonight we had our curry at Sheesh Mahal in Kirkstall another great meal.Then home for a birthday cake chocolate with cadbury's chocolate eggs inside.Oh boy a bit of heaven.So tonight we shall Zoom with our son in Manchester,then it's a couple of drinks before an early night.Mrs P has also put the central heating on,it is lashing down here in Meanwwod.Brilliant day.


----------



## mybike (2 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Buy an electric one, before they decide to visit again.


It's the electric one that is complaining.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> It's the electric one that is complaining.


Tell it it's got a job to do. Do it or you'll unplug it, for good!


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Tell it it's got a job to do. Do it or you'll unplug it, for good!



Is that the bicycle equivalent of battery farming?


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that the bicycle equivalent of battery farming?


If he's using a battery powered dishwasher, no wonder it's complaining.


----------



## mybike (2 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I found the surface of tidied up my desk at work today.
> 
> Of course, ten minutes later I couldn't find a d*mn thing...





Reynard said:


> Oh, I know that feeling well.



The answer is to not tidy your desk. I did clear it when I retired - it was a different colour to what I thought.

In other news, I'm still recovering after the garage had the car in, decided nothing needed doing, washed the car & returned it for free.


----------



## mybike (2 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> It rained here today, first time in many days.



We had a dry day yesterday & the water level went down. Torrential rain today.


----------



## mybike (2 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> By coincidence my grandson is older today. That leaves me with only one more birthday this week.



Mine also. He came round & we had some cake.


----------



## mybike (2 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Tell it it's got a job to do. Do it or you'll unplug it, for good!



I cleaned the filter.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> The answer is to not tidy your desk. I did clear it when I retired - it was a different colour to what I thought.



I generally don't.

It's when the parental unit does. She's a tidy freak and it drives me doolally...


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> The answer is to not tidy your desk. I did clear it when I retired - it was a different colour to what I thought.
> 
> In other news, I'm still recovering after the garage had the car in, decided nothing needed doing, washed the car & returned it for free.


Nissan Murano needed a bearing, and eventually, a power steering motor. Other than that, nothing else the dealer garage mentioned. Guess I may have a new garage I go to.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> I cleaned the filter.


In the dishwasher?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2020)

I think I may have a pretty good bicycle in the Raleigh Sojourn. I originally didn't like the compact frame, but the handling is growing on me. I think I may want a longer stem with more rise.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> Mine also. He came round & we had some cake.


Hey, we have a birthday day! G-son is 8. I didn't see the cake that g-mother made but I'm 100% sure it's chocolate. G-mother's cakes are impressive. This is g-daughter's from a couple of days ago.






(Her parents bought her a bearded dragon as a present.)


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Save you checking, ERNIE says you've not won anything.


Wrong...





It's a pity you can't get penny chews any more as I quite fancy 12,500 of these..


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have to work 9 days this month 😔


I only have 8 more days work off this month

Edited to add that two of those are part of my leave allowance.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Wrong...
> View attachment 545173
> 
> 
> ...


You can buy at wholesale prices, get more for your money.
https://www.hancocks.co.uk/penny-sweets


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You can buy at wholesale prices, get more for your money.
> https://www.hancocks.co.uk/penny-sweets


Yebbut they're tiny - not like the big sweets we used to get as a child


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2020)

I hope the weather round here is grotty tomorrow. I need an incentive to stay at home and do some housework. The nearest I got to doing anything today was to put the towels into the washing machine ready to do.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2020)

I feel shite. Ergo I'm going to call it a night, head on off upstairs, curl up in bed and listen to the tennis on the radio.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I feel shite. Ergo I'm going to call it a night, head on off upstairs, curl up in bed and listen to the tennis on the radio.


Sithi


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2020)

It was (is) the third of September. That day i'll always remember...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Sep 2020)

Daughter‘s first day back at school today after nearly 6 months. She’s nervous, excited, looking forward to (close) normality and terrified of catching COVID. She’s 9. We’ve been reassuring her as much as possible, but it’s hard when you feel the same way.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Sep 2020)

Putting a new fish order from Regal Fish today. I'll get some more basa (pangasius), crab claws, Scampi, paella mix and I'm going to try coley, which I've never had before.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> It was (is) the third of September. That day i'll always remember...


'Cause that was the day that my daddy died


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2020)

Wet here this morning 

Poor old dustbins green & brown have been outside in it all night


----------



## Illaveago (3 Sep 2020)

Morning.
I see that the Sussexes have signed a deal with Netflix to make films . Will they be playing all the parts like Sir Alex Guinness did in Kind Hearts and Coronets ?


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2020)

I needed my umbrella for my pre-breakfast walk


----------



## oldwheels (3 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Putting a new fish order from Regal Fish today. I'll get some more basa (pangasius), crab claws, Scampi, paella mix and I'm going to try coley, which I've never had before.


Coley are often too easy to catch when after pollack and a bit of a nuisance but are ok in fishcakes.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I needed my umbrella for my pre-breakfast walk


Are you a messy eater ?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Sep 2020)

I'm having snuggles from a Schrodie !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Sep 2020)

Highly Moronic Acid !
Sounds good !
I wonder what it does ?


----------



## Speicher (3 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Highly Moronic Acid !
> Sounds good !
> I wonder what it does ?



I think it persuades people to spends lots of dosh on clock food.


----------



## Speicher (3 Sep 2020)

Or cace fream.


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2020)

Something strange is happening outside. The sky has changed from it's normal slate-grey to a strange colour of blue and there is a strange, bright, orange blob which seems to radiate heat 

Whatever can it mean? Strange times are upon us


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2020)

The rain has stopped. Guess who decided to change his exhaust back box yesterday without checking the forecast. I was very soggy by the time I had finished, down to soggy underpants !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> The rain has stopped. Guess who decided to change his exhaust back box yesterday without checking the forecast. I was very soggy by the time I had finished, down to soggy underpants !


I can remember days like that in the past . Having to cycle to work because the car was off the road and then having to crawl underneath the car and work on the car when you got home .
The good old days !


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Putting a new fish order from Regal Fish today. I'll get some more basa (pangasius), crab claws, Scampi, paella mix and I'm going to try coley, which I've never had before.


Do you have a marine aquarium?


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hey, we have a birthday day! G-son is 8. I didn't see the cake that g-mother made but I'm 100% sure it's chocolate. G-mother's cakes are impressive. This is g-daughter's from a couple of days ago.
> View attachment 545172
> 
> 
> (Her parents bought her a bearded dragon as a present.)


Confused now. Is it a real one or a cake?


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2020)

Poor Leo - he's not a happy cat. Annual vaccinations yesterday for him and old Tiggy. Leo has cat flu which hasn't 're-occurred' in the last two years. The trip to the vet was unusual as MrsF had a brief chat with vet at door, cats then taken to room whist MrsF waited outside. No paperwork etc, so we couldn't check which vaccine he had been given, as he is supposed to have the 'non-live' version.

We think he's been given the live one as he slept all evening and hasn't been himself today - he might also be sore, but he's got beef with MrsF and won't take food off her, not even his favourite, sandwich ham.  Tiggy has been fine.


----------



## Lullabelle (3 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Expected or not it still hurts Condolences



It certainly does  thank you


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Confused now. Is it a real one or a cake?


This is the other one ..


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2020)

It is overcast, breezy, warm and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

Fever broke around 6 am after a rough night, and the worst of the pain faded away. Finally managed to get some sleep. I woke up to some whopping blood blisters inside my mouth, which was very odd. Definitely feeling a lot less grotty though, but still confined to eating porridge, rice pudding, soup and cheesy mashed potato as my face is still very sore.

I might work on my painting this afternoon, or tinker with the bike. It's a relief to feel almost normal again.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2020)

Oh, and Happy Birthday to my dear, darling Poppy. She's 11 today! 






The girls have a fresh tuna steak to share for later.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Putting a new fish order from Regal Fish today. I'll get some more basa (pangasius), crab claws, Scampi, paella mix and I'm going to try coley, which I've never had before.



Coley is a lot like cod, albeit significantly cheaper. The raw flesh is greyer, but it cooks up nice and white. Works well for anything where you'd use white fish. I find it's particularly good in a fish pie.


----------



## pawl (3 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I see that the Sussexes have signed a deal with Netflix to make films . Will they be playing all the parts like Sir Alex Guinness did in Kind Hearts and Coronets ?





That’s my Netflix cancelled


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and Happy Birthday to my dear, darling Poppy. She's 11 today!
> 
> View attachment 545215
> 
> ...


Give her a birthday tummy tickle from me. 🎂


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2020)

I made chicken salad for lunch.

One of the good things about this working from home is that I generally eat healthier than I ever have done as I have more time and make everything from fresh ingredients and am not tempted by colleagues bringing in cakes.


----------



## postman (3 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Give her a birthday tummy tickle from me. 🎂


It was Mrs P birthday yesterday.I wonder if,nah better not.


----------



## gbb (3 Sep 2020)

I took a damp cloth to the inside of my dogs ears last night after spotting quite a bit of wax.
That's a first for me


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Give her a birthday tummy tickle from me. 🎂



I will  Just hope I won't get biffed for my pains 

Actually, she loves tummy tickles and tummy munches. Well, mostly.


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2020)

Hmm, latex inner tubes don't age well. Just removed mine to change tyres, and they have mould on them (but ingrained like you get on silicone bath sealant). Same with a couple of 'boxed' tubes. Blurgh.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Hmm, latex inner tubes don't age well. Just removed mine to change tyres, and they have mould on them (but ingrained like you get on silicone bath sealant). Same with a couple of 'boxed' tubes. Blurgh.



Eeeeuw! TMI!!!


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> By coincidence my grandson is older today. That leaves me with only one more birthday this week.



I'm not sure if it is such a coincidence. I happen to be older today and my birthday is in February.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Wrong...
> View attachment 545173
> 
> 
> ...


You have been doing better than me. I'm running at about 1.7%.
My dad's smashed bank rates this year with his and we've still got a way to go.


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Sep 2020)

Overflown by two Red Arrows whilst out on the bike this afternoon. Think they were on their way home. Nearly fell off craning my neck to check it was them!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm not sure if it is such a coincidence. I happen to be older today and my birthday is in February.


Ok, a year and 2 days older since the day before yesterday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2020)

I have no birthdays to announce to the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2020)

I have a  and two paracetamol.Am sore, but I can cope with that.

Fancy a big bowl of cheesy mashed potato dripping with butter for tonight, so that's exactly what I'm going to have.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2020)

I've just bought a sieve.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2020)

It's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

The girls are sharing a fresh tuna steak seeing as it's Poppy's birthday.


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just bought a sieve.


For the kitchen or grading soil?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> For the kitchen or grading soil?


Isn’t the one for soil called a riddle? Or am I making that up?


----------



## Hitchington (3 Sep 2020)

Injured baby hedgehog Kenny rescued from alleyway after possible incident involving magpie


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> It was (is) the third of September. That day i'll always remember...


But you forgot about the 2nd September!


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> For the kitchen or grading soil?



For the kitchen.

My apartment is furnished but I managed to melt the last one by having it too near the cooker.

Wasn't even touching the cooker but these German appliances don't mess about.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Sep 2020)

I am watching 'The Cameron Years', and wondering what happened to his lame Tory soundbite of 'The Big Society'


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> Something strange is happening outside. The sky has changed from it's normal slate-grey to a strange colour of blue and there is a strange, bright, orange blob which seems to radiate heat
> 
> Whatever can it mean? Strange times are upon us


The end is nigh, 06:40 on the 4th September.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2020)

I left home for pharmacy visit and a free beer (not from the same place) with my glasses hanging from a lanyard. I arrived at the pharmacy with just the lanyard. Of course, after the free beer I forgot to go back via the same route to see whether I could find them. That's another outlay in Poundland to look forward to.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> For the kitchen.
> 
> My apartment is furnished but I managed to melt the last one by having it too near the cooker.
> 
> Wasn't even touching the cooker but these German appliances don't mess about.



You do know that this is solvable by buying a metal one?

I avoid plastic sieves, colanders and strainers like the plague.


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> The end is nigh, 06:40 on the 4th September.



I hope not or I'll not have time to drink all the beer in the fridge


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> You do know that this is solvable by buying a metal one?



Woah...


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I hope not or I'll not have time to drink all the beer in the fridge


Save at least one for a celebratory drink, in case they've got it wrong.


----------



## Kryton521 (3 Sep 2020)

Well, my total inability at the simplest task that involves my bike, tools and a little know how, has once again resulted in me frelling the bike and in need of spending money at the LBS!
Honestly, how hard is it to change sub-compact chain rings to compact? More than I can manage!

PS they are absoluteBLACK oval chainrings and I'm sure it's a simple job when you know how.......... And don't lose a bolt in the process!


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2020)

There is a programme on the radio looking at the history of yodelling


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Well, my total inability at the simplest task that involves my bike, tools and a little know how, has once again resulted in me frelling the bike and in need of spending money at the LBS!
> Honestly, how hard is it to change sub-compact chain rings to compact? More than I can manage!
> 
> PS they are absoluteBLACK oval chainrings and I'm sure it's a simple job when you know how.......... And don't lose a bolt in the process!



I did similar many times: it took a fair bit of training from a bike shop owner to convince me that I could fix a bike, then show me how.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> The end is nigh, 06:40 on the 4th September.


Has it been moved forward a bit since the last prediction? 

Can't you make the end being nigh on the 5th instead to save me having to go back to work. Around about 05:30 to coincide with my alarm clock going off.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Has it been moved forward a bit since the last prediction?
> 
> Can't you make the end being nigh on the 5th instead to save me having to go back to work. Around about 05:30 to coincide with my alarm clock going off.


Just another date, and time, that has cropped up.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just another date, and time, that has cropped up.


I suppose that if you predict enough endings to the world, one of them may just get lucky.


----------



## mybike (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> In the dishwasher?



I took it out first.

And today I gave the blackthorn bush a trim. The hawthorn bush and beech hedge will have to wait.

I had my revenge on the blackthorn by putting it through the shredder. That'll teach it to prick me.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I suppose that if you predict enough endings to the world, *one of them may just get lucky*.


Is that the best wording to use?


----------



## slowmotion (3 Sep 2020)

The Moon is good right now.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

slowmotion said:


> The Moon is good right now.


Is that a close up observation.


----------



## mybike (3 Sep 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Daughter‘s first day back at school today after nearly 6 months. She’s nervous, excited, looking forward to (close) normality and terrified of catching COVID. She’s 9. We’ve been reassuring her as much as possible, but it’s hard when you feel the same way.



It's quite appalling how so much fear has been generated. It'll take a long time to dissipate, even when they start trying.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> There is a programme on the radio looking at the history of yodelling


RTE, BBC or local/independent station?


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> RTE, BBC or local/independent station?



RTE lyric FM


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Poor Leo - he's not a happy cat. Annual vaccinations yesterday for him and old Tiggy. Leo has cat flu which hasn't 're-occurred' in the last two years. The trip to the vet was unusual as MrsF had a brief chat with vet at door, cats then taken to room whist MrsF waited outside. No paperwork etc, so we couldn't check which vaccine he had been given, as he is supposed to have the 'non-live' version.
> 
> We think he's been given the live one as he slept all evening and hasn't been himself today - he might also be sore, but he's got beef with MrsF and won't take food off her, not even his favourite, sandwich ham.  Tiggy has been fine.


My neighbour had her cat 'euthanised' the other day. It was 22 years old. She ended up looking after it,as it was her mum's, who died. It had dementia,incontinence and was hardly eating. She said it would've been unfair not to do what had to be done.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2020)

Having Lexicuddles and listening to the tennis on the radio.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> My neighbour had her cat 'euthanised' the other day. It was 22 years old. She ended up looking after it,as it was her mum's, who died. It had dementia,incontinence and was hardly eating. She said it would've been unfair not to do what had to be done.


Yep sometimes it's the only thing you can do.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2020)

How's the weather on that side?


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2020)

Overcast and mild. And it did rain for about an hour at tea time.

Anyways, off to bed I go via hot bath and painkillers.

Hopefully I'll get a good night's sleep.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Overcast and mild. And it did rain for about an hour at tea time.
> 
> Anyways, off to bed I go via hot bath and painkillers.
> 
> Hopefully I'll get a good night's sleep.


Sithi


----------



## slowmotion (4 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that a close up observation.


In the giant scheme of things, probably not that close. 240,000 miles, give or take a bit.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2020)

Lights camera action time for some smiles


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2020)

Back in bed after 13 and a bit smiles 
Thank goodness it's Friday


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2020)

I've got a 'winner' email from the Premium Bond people... 
Should I act cool and make a pot of tea first, or rush into the back bedroom, fire up the laptop and log in to see how many £££££££ are winging my way? 

It'll probably be £25


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Lights camera action time for some smiles





biggs682 said:


> Back in bed after 13 and a bit smiles
> Thank goodness it's Friday


That didn't take long! 😂


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2020)

Morning .
Grey skies here but it isn't raining at the moment .
It is also our welding anniversary .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> The end is nigh, 06:40 on the 4th September.


Which year ?


----------



## tyred (4 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> The end is nigh, 06:40 on the 4th September.


The world still exists as far as I can tell. 
Or if this is heaven, then I want my money back!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2020)

Andy Hamilton was on Good Morning Britain this morning talking about a new book which he has hand written . He was explaining that he writes using two hands , he had his right thumb amputated when he was 5, he didn't go into the reason why it was removed. I had always thought his hand looked strange whenever he appeared on "Have I Got News For You " but could never make out why .
He is always a good laugh .


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2020)

Leo is much better this morning - still looked rough yesterday. Even sat on his evil mum's lap earlier !


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Grey skies here but it isn't raining at the moment .
> It is also our welding anniversary .



View: https://m.facebook.com/richiekavanaghmusician/videos/611178396340638/


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> The world still exists as far as I can tell.
> Or if this is heaven, then I want my money back!


Did you save at least the one drink!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2020)

Crane's back. It wasn't there when I got up.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2020)

WooHooooo.. £ 💯 🥇


----------



## Speicher (4 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Grey skies here but it isn't raining at the moment .
> It is also our welding anniversary .



I am pleased that you remembered your Welding Anningversary. Have you forged a bond? Ironed out problems?


----------



## tyred (4 Sep 2020)

Gas, TIG, MIG or arc?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Sep 2020)

I'd say there's always an arc to it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2020)

The bond is strong.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2020)

Scottish welder... Arc eye the noo


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> That didn't take long! 😂


And it included a ride up Hardwater 

And another £50 from ernie


----------



## pawl (4 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> Gas, TIG, MIG or arc?


 Pugh Pugh Barney McGrew Cuthbert Dibble and Grub

I win six to four.😀😀😀


----------



## Sterlo (4 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Pugh Pugh Barney McGrew Cuthbert Dibble and Grub
> 
> I win six to four.😀😀😀


Top Trumptoned in fact


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Grey skies here but it isn't raining at the moment .
> It is also our welding anniversary .



Happy anniversary.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2020)

I've just ironed a few shirts,only to find some have picked up dye from the turquoise ironing board cover. Cotton shirts are the worst for picking up other dyes. The synthetic material ones are less porous,so they are usually ok.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> Gas, TIG, MIG or arc?


Spare the rod...


----------



## Sterlo (4 Sep 2020)

Sterlo said:


> Top Trumptoned in fact


I'm actually shocked to find there are only 13 episodes of Trumpton, I'd always assumed there were loads.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2020)

Breezy, cool and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

Am currently sat watching the TdF and having Poppycuddles.

Went to the LBS this morning to buy a few gubbins. Didn't go to Waitrose or Wilkinsons as I had intended, as the queues for both were longer than my length of my patience, and the bits I needed weren't urgent.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2020)

I'm off to make a  and head off to the garage to do a spot of fettling.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Sep 2020)

I came across a new word this afternoon.

chthonic
/ˈ(k)θɒnɪk/

_adjective_
adjective: *chthonic*; adjective: *chthonian*

relating to or inhabiting the underworld.


----------



## Speicher (4 Sep 2020)

Two questions for the panel.

A local business used to supply restaurants and hotels and changed to supplying households. In this week's order, I requested Brie, and got Blue Stilton instead, fortunately a small quantity. Can I use it in recipes that call for other cheeses like Cheddar? Does it work in toasted cheese sandwiches? This is the first incorrect item they have sent, in the four months I have been using them, so I do not want to send it back.

What have I done to upset the lady who lives opposite me?  She has put her house on the market.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> Two questions for the panel.
> 
> A local business used to supply restaurants and hotels and changed to supplying households. In this week's order, I requested Brie, and got Blue Stilton instead, fortunately a small quantity. Can I use it in recipes that call for other cheeses like Cheddar? Does it work in toasted cheese sandwiches? This is the first incorrect item they have sent, in the four months I have been using them, so I do not want to send it back.
> 
> What have I done to upset the lady who lives opposite me?  She has put her house on the market.



Yes, you can substitute for other strong cheeses, but go a tad more sparingly as Stilton can be quite strong and salty depending on the maturity. I'd say taste it first to see where you're at.

It's great added to a cauliflower cheese, though


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2020)

Tinkering done, though I may have overdone it. I feel very tired right now.


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> Two questions for the panel.
> 
> A local business used to supply restaurants and hotels and changed to supplying households. In this week's order, I requested Brie, and got Blue Stilton instead, fortunately a small quantity. Can I use it in recipes that call for other cheeses like Cheddar? Does it work in toasted cheese sandwiches? This is the first incorrect item they have sent, in the four months I have been using them, so I do not want to send it back.
> 
> What have I done to upset the lady who lives opposite me?  She has put her house on the market.


Stilton a suitable substitute for brie? I think the picker at that business needs a training update.
In answer to your question though, yes, stilton can be substituted in recipes calling for other cheeses. It's good grilled, crumbled in salads, or in quiches, pasta sauces etc. BUT, you do need to like blue cheeses. It can be a bit strong for someone who might only be used to mild cheese.

As to your neighbour. Perhaps it might be time to take down the Xmas lights festooning the outside of your property? The life-sized, LED-bedecked Rudolf and the Nativity laser show might be ready for a rest ... well, until the 1st Oct., natch


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2020)

Also, a roast beef, stilton and chutney sandwich is a thing of gustatory brilliance.


----------



## tyred (4 Sep 2020)

It's Friday night and time for a bottle of Guinness


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2020)

England have just beaten Australia from nowhere. 'S only Twenty20 though, so it's just a bit of fun.

Before you ask, the crane's gone away for the weekend.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2020)

I've just got the fire going.

Starting to feel a bit more chipper. And I'm looking a bit less like a hamster with full cheek pouches. I may even attempt some instant noodles in a bit. I'm sooooooooo hungry and royally fed up of porridge.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> England have just beaten Australia from nowhere. 'S only Twenty20 though, so it's just a bit of fun.


What at?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2020)

What 'at? A woolie one.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What 'at? A woolie one.


Whoosh


----------



## postman (4 Sep 2020)

Do i fancy a walk in Howarth.Oh yes that will be nice.Stitched up we walked up to Top Withins of Bronte fame,well it seems thin Bronte fame.It was a hard day out.And i was very slow on the return journey.I earned my latte in Howarth.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2020)

postman said:


> Do i fancy a walk in Howarth.Oh yes that will be nice.Stitched up we walked up to Top Withins of Bronte fame,well it seems thin Bronte fame.It was a hard day out.And i was very slow on the return journey.I earned my latte in Howarth.


The same house used by Dickens in _"Bleak House"_


----------



## Jenkins (4 Sep 2020)

As the world didn't end this morning as promised, I suppose I'd better have an early night as my alarms will be going off in 6 hours & 40 minutes thanks to a weekend of early shifts.


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> What at?



Cricket T20 in Southampton, it didn't look like England had scored enough but won the match by 2 runs.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2020)

I'm watching a replay of the earlier action in the athletics.

And I have a hungry, so will put on some noodles.


----------



## tyred (4 Sep 2020)

I'm listening to Status Quo!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Cricket T20 in Southampton, it didn't look like England had scored enough but won the match by 2 runs.


Aussie openers built an impressive platform, the rest jumped off it....


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> Two questions for the panel.
> 
> A local business used to supply restaurants and hotels and changed to supplying households. In this week's order, I requested Brie, and got Blue Stilton instead, fortunately a small quantity. Can I use it in recipes that call for other cheeses like Cheddar? Does it work in toasted cheese sandwiches? This is the first incorrect item they have sent, in the four months I have been using them, so I do not want to send it back.
> 
> What have I done to upset the lady who lives opposite me?  She has put her house on the market.


She is upset by the _*Blue Stilton Lifestyle *_you lead.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> The same house used by Dickens in _"Bleak House"_


I did not know that. 
Although i was once at a long lecture about where Charles Dickens visited in Illinois.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I did not know that.
> Although i was once at a long lecture about where Charles Dickens visited in Illinois.


He is supposed to have stayed as a guest of Anne Lister, who also had the Bronte Sisters as frequent visitors.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2020)

One more quick  then I'm off to bed.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Sep 2020)

I'm just about to have a veggie vindaloo curry. Not being a curry/spicey food fan,especially very hot stuff i think i'll regret it!

I was sweating like billyo , just from the smell of it coming from the microwave.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2020)

Time for some Saturday am smiles before the roads get busy , see ya later


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2020)

Morning.
It is bright and sunny here but chilly outside . I've just been out to feed the birds .
Looking for a Schrodie when strangers or Wow wows are about is a bit like looking for the Lockness Monster , but I did manage to find one ! A Schrodie that is ! 
A small flock of young Starlings had just found the food I had put out but flew off when I went out to scare the big grey Hoover bird off . Woodpigeon!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> He is supposed to have stayed as a guest of Anne Lister, who also had the Bronte Sisters as frequent visitors.


A bit like Bewick Swans ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Sep 2020)

I put the laptop to sleep last night. But instead of waking up this morning, it had gone into a coma and wouldn't respond to attempts to get it going again. I had to crash it. That woke it up. I think I may switch it off tonight. It clearly needs the rest.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> A bit like Bewick Swans ?


You blowing your trumpet?


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Stilton a suitable substitute for brie? I think the picker at that business needs a training update.
> In answer to your question though, yes, stilton can be substituted in recipes calling for other cheeses. It's good grilled, crumbled in salads, or in quiches, pasta sauces etc. BUT, you do need to like blue cheeses. It can be a bit strong for someone who might only be used to mild cheese.
> 
> As to your neighbour. Perhaps it might be time to take down the Xmas lights festooning the outside of your property? The life-sized, LED-bedecked Rudolf and the Nativity laser show might be ready for a rest ... well, until the 1st Oct., natch



I agree that Stilton and Brie are like.... chalk and cheese...  and that someone needs more guidance. I like strong Cheddar as long as it does not blow the top of my head off. 

It is a very small business. They changed their marketing strategy at the start of the lock down. They stock a large variety of food items. 
They deliver to my doorstep and the quality is very high, prices are good. I would not usually eat Stilton but it is only a small chunk (200g). I think they used to sell cheese by the kilogramme, and now repackage it in smaller portions. I might even like Stilton in colly cheese, as per the suggestion by @Reynard. In a nutshell, I do not feel I should complain.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> He is supposed to have stayed as a guest of Anne Lister, who also had the Bronte Sisters as frequent visitors.


Quite the hiker, climber, and traveler, Anne Lister.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Quite the hiker, climber, and traveler, Anne Lister.


Casino, hotel & brothel owner to boot.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Casino, hotel & brothel owner to boot.


Sounds like a trip to Nevada.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like a trip to Nevada.


She'd have fitted in quite easily, I think. Not afraid of telling it as she felt like saying it.


----------



## postman (5 Sep 2020)

Got off my seat and did some ironing.This got me moving in to the garden where I weeded our bit,then I tackled next doors.Feeling rather pleased with myself.It looks good and hopefully that might be it while next spring.Now back on my seat.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2020)

Warm, mostly sunny and a bit breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Feel so much better after sleeping a solid 10 hours. Just chillaxing today. Am curled up with Poppy, watching the cycling.

Although I did so a bit of bike fettling this morning.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2020)

Have spent the afternoon working on my painting. First time I've done anything on it since Tuesday.

But I now need to wait for what I've done to dry completely before carrying on, so shall put the paints away for today. I've learnt that the surface of hot-pressed paper is more fragile than the more textured NOT, so I need to be especially careful when removing masking fluid. The paper has to be completely dry, or else...


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2020)

I have been to the grocery with Mrs. GA, who is chatty again after her tooth extraction, and now am eating Chinese takeaway from the place that was across the street from the auld camera shoppe, food still the same. Great Szechuan, everything else passable, good price. Has not changed a bit since the opening day, 30 years ago, give or take.

26C, winds 15 G 20, fair, with a slight fall in the glass.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2020)

Am listening to Iceland v England.

If I wanted a cure for insomnia...


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2020)

I may take my new (to me) touring bicycle out for a spin this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2020)

I need to go and feed the cats shortly, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Sep 2020)

Beer o’clock


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2020)

Am about to pull an Admiral's Pie out of the oven that I've made using basa, king prawns and scallops.

Only hope I can actually eat it. Am salivating like blazes...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Sep 2020)

I can now declare my triple birthday week over and done with. I've earned myself a beer, I think


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2020)

Success!!! 

I had a really nice helping, and it was soooooooo lush.  Although I'm not sure whether it was actually that good, or whether it was down to the fact that I haven't eaten proper food since Monday night. I mean I like porridge, but...


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2020)

I have a Lexicat on my lap.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2020)

I made hamburger and fries for my dinner.
Listening to _Caucasian Sketches _(2nd suite)by Ippolitov-Ivanov.
Pairs well with hamburgers, fries, and coffee flavored toffee as a follower.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2020)

I am having a hot chocolate.

Lexi has decided that she quite likes Admiral Pie. She was getting far too interested in the half that was left while I was trying to cling film it prior to putting in the fridge, so I gave her a dollop. Now she's complaining that I should have given her a BIGGER dollop.

I should also say that she and Poppy had the trimmings from the fish for their tea...


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2020)

Right, bed calls. Nunnight one and all.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2020)

Morning all 
Let's get clipped in and get some smiles done , see y'all soon


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2020)

Google just emailed me to say I have no events scheduled for today. I think I'll go back to bed if it's all the same to you. Oh, and good morning. It looked like this out of my kitchen window


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Casino, hotel & brothel owner to boot.


She had a few strings to her bow then ?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2020)

Morning!
We had a red sky here when I first got up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2020)

Good morning. Beautiful Wife and Daughter are here fore the weekend to see where I'm living now. Beautiful Daughter had got acquainted with the dog and the chickens, and played with her boat in the tiny canals in Freiburg. 

Now we're off for a walk around 'my' village before taking them to catch the train back to Stuttgart...


----------



## postman (6 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Am listening to Iceland v England.
> 
> If I wanted a cure for insomnia...


I'm looking forward to the game against Aldi they might do better.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> She had a few strings to her bow then ?


More likely to have used a firearm than a bow.


----------



## Kryton521 (6 Sep 2020)

I'm bored! Fortunately have to go to work in a while. That'll be something to do for a wasted Sunday, [And whose fault is that?]

Made a couple of loaves of bread yesterday.

Had a very nice double cheeseburger with bacon the other evening. Sadly didn't enjoy it and couldn't eat it. Being, "mostly" vegetarian for the past 8 months. Beefburgers are just yucky now! Which is sad because I had this wild & crazy desire for just that.

Did my first fast. Apart from one cup of coffee, [Oopsie!] a lot of water had nothing else all day, so 24 hours later I'm feeling Ok, and a bit lighter!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2020)

postman said:


> I'm looking forward to the game against Aldi they might do better.


A lot better or a Lidl better?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Did my first fast. Apart from one cup of coffee, [Oopsie!] a lot of water had nothing else all day, so 24 hours later I'm feeling Ok, and a bit lighter!



I'd like to try that, but I've a slight suspicion that I get migraines more often when I'm hungry. Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Speicher (6 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Beautiful Wife and Daughter are here fore the weekend to see where I'm living now. Beautiful Daughter had got acquainted with the dog and the chickens, and played with her boat in the tiny canals in Freiburg.
> 
> Now we're off for a walk around 'my' village before taking them to catch the train back to Stuttgart...



Do they like the flat? Is it big enough for all of you?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> Do they like the flat? Is it big enough for all of you?



In order: 
1: Yes, But unfortunately...
2: Nowhere near big enough. 

The family will be staying in Stuttgart for at least another year or so because of Middle Son's schooling.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Sep 2020)

Oops


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2020)

Sunny, breezy and warm here chez Casa Reynard.

Am thinking the GP has been scripted by John Cleese and the Goodies...


----------



## Phaeton (6 Sep 2020)

Missed the 2nd half son rang to say cars broken down & had to go recover him


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2020)

Anyway, I am in need of a


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2020)

I managed to eat a Haribo wine gum earlier today without chewing! After a few no-chew failures, I'm having a go with a raspberry one.


----------



## mybike (6 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I did not know that.
> Although i was once at a long lecture about where Charles Dickens visited in Illinois.



He doesn't seem over enamoured with the USA, judging by Martin Chuzzlewit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2020)

Success!


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2020)

Time to put the paints away for the day.

Besides, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time to put the paints away for the day.
> 
> Besides, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


What are we having?


----------



## Speicher (6 Sep 2020)

I am watching the new series of "All Creatures Great and Small". On his second day working there he has just set off for a farm without needing to ask where the farm is, or directions on to get there. 

For the benefit of our foreign correspondents, it is a television programme based on James Herriot's career as a veterinary surgeon in Yorkshire at the turn of the twentieth century.


----------



## Speicher (6 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> What are we having?



Wood smoked peppered mackerel fillets with basmati rice.


----------



## midlife (6 Sep 2020)

Just watched an advert for those Ring doorbells with a camera. Surely a thief with a hammer would finish it off in ten seconds. Or even a bit of blu tac over the lens?


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> What are we having?



The rest of last night's Admiral's pie.  And there's stewed fruit & custard for afters.

The girls are having their usual Felix.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2020)

midlife said:


> Just watched an advert for those Ring doorbells with a camera. Surely a thief with a hammer would finish it off in ten seconds. Or even a bit of blu tac over the lens?


Yes, but the thieves would get filmed as they approach. My daughter's got one at hers - it has a pretty sensitive motion sensor that triggers an alert on the mobile phone and it goes into recording mode.


----------



## pawl (6 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am watching the new series of "All Creatures Great and Small". On his second day working there he has just set off for a farm without needing to ask where the farm is, or directions on to get there.
> 
> For the benefit of our foreign correspondents, it is a television programme based on James Herriot's career as a veterinary surgeon in Yorkshire at the turn of the twentieth century.




Sat Nav oops didn’t have them back then. Google Maps No didn’t exist


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> The rest of last night's Admiral's pie.  And there's stewed fruit & custard for afters.
> 
> The girls are having their usual Felix.


Doesn't Felix mind?


----------



## tyred (6 Sep 2020)

I rode over a slug and feel such a murder😢


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2020)

Settling down with a  to watch the Italian GP highlights.


----------



## mybike (6 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Am about to pull an Admiral's Pie out of the oven that I've made using basa, king prawns and scallops.
> 
> Only hope I can actually eat it. Am salivating like blazes...



A posher sort of fish pie?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Sep 2020)

Tonight’s beer almost finished 😥


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Tonight’s beer almost finished 😥


Start on tomorrow's, it's another day.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Start on tomorrow's, it's another day.



Monday isn’t a beer night


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Monday isn’t a beer night


Fair enough, next Sundays then.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> A posher sort of fish pie?



Yeap.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Monday isn’t a beer night


It is for me.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2020)

No night is beer night here chez Casa Reynard.

But every day is  day.

Occasionally with fancy little cakes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am watching the new series of "All Creatures Great and Small". On his second day working there he has just set off for a farm without needing to ask where the farm is, or directions on to get there.
> 
> For the benefit of our foreign correspondents, it is a television programme based on James Herriot's career as a veterinary surgeon in Yorkshire at the turn of the twentieth century.


I recall the original series, quite popular due to Public television in the 1970's. I don't know if my father ever missed an episode. Monty Pythons' Flying Circus was another staple.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> No night is beer night here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> But every day is  day.
> 
> Occasionally with fancy little cakes.


You won't like it here then. I'm having beer and salted peanuts,as i post.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> He doesn't seem over enamoured with the USA, judging by Martin Chuzzlewit.


I think the USA was quite enamored of Charles Dickens, though. Up through the 70's , he was a staple of every high school literature course. Then the disrespect for Western Literature began, and reference to such authors as "dead white men". To the detriment of the valuable lessons learned in such literature. The value of a good piece of prose cannot be underestimated.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> You won't like it here then. I'm having beer and salted peanuts,as i post.



I'll quite happily snaffle the peanuts.  And I'm sure there must be tea of some description lurking in your cupboards. Man cannot live on beer alone, surely?


----------



## tyred (6 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am watching the new series of "All Creatures Great and Small". On his second day working there he has just set off for a farm without needing to ask where the farm is, or directions on to get there.
> 
> For the benefit of our foreign correspondents, it is a television programme based on James Herriot's career as a veterinary surgeon in Yorkshire at the turn of the twentieth century.



When I was young the veterinary practice we used (ran by a cantankerous Glaswegian) employed a lot of Italian or German students. Nowadays looking back, I wonder how they ever found their way around the different farms with broken English and no signposts or even how they understood their boss and his strong Glasgow twang!


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll quite happily snaffle the peanuts.  And I'm sure there must be tea of some description lurking in your cupboards. *Man cannot live on beer alone, surely? *


True. I also drink tea and coffee,but nothing else.


----------



## tyred (6 Sep 2020)

Having a bottle or two of Hop House 13


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> True. I also drink tea and coffee,but nothing else.


Having said that,i do have the occasional cup a soup. Though is that drinking,or eating?🤔


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Having said that,i do have the occasional cup a soup. Though is that drinking,or eating?🤔


Dreating


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Dreating


You've just invented a new word!


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> You've just invented a new word!


Well Thinking is already in use, you can't use that to describe it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2020)

A virtual prize for guessing what caused this hole and my swollen ankle folks.🤔


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> A virtual prize for guessing what caused this hole and my swollen ankle folks.🤔
> 
> View attachment 545869


Something sharp, but not too sharp!


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> True. I also drink tea and coffee,but nothing else.



Tea, herbal infusions, milk, hot chocolate, water, bovril plus the very occasional fruit juice and decaf coffee.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Tea, herbal infusions, milk, hot chocolate, water, bovril plus the very occasional fruit juice and *decaf coffee*.


The devils brew!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Tea, herbal infusions, milk, hot chocolate, water, bovril plus the very occasional fruit juice and decaf coffee.


Having read that list and no mention of Horlicks.....i now fancy one!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2020)

Horlicks with 3 spoons of sugar in sounds bad...but good!!

Just a pity i don't have any.😥 😉


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> A virtual prize for guessing what caused this hole and my swollen ankle folks.🤔
> 
> View attachment 545869


Termites?


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> The devils brew!



You wanna be peeling me off the ceiling otherwise?


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Having read that list and no mention of Horlicks.....i now fancy one!



Urgh, much too sweet.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Sep 2020)

One for @Reynad perhaps? Its racing, after all...

Here's the Superpole:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKFMgBJ1Ej0


And if you liked that here's the one hour final:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMG4henrC9U


I used to do the 12th scale (indoor electric cars) version of this and these guys are on another planet!


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Urgh, much too sweet.


Bovril though...so salty!!


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Sep 2020)

I watched Arsenal Ladies showing Reading Women how to play football earlier. 6-1 !


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> One for @Reynad perhaps? Its racing, after all...
> 
> Here's the Superpole:
> 
> ...




Is Monteux in Switzeland?


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> One for @Reynad perhaps? Its racing, after all...
> 
> Here's the Superpole:
> 
> ...




Not really my  to be fair, but the skill is astonishing. Mind, I can barely drive a RC car in a straight line...  I have a lovely Jaguar XJR9-LM, but it very rarely ventures out of the box, because I'm so loathe to hit anything.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> Is Monteux in Switzeland?


Well its in the Alps region - but in France.


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Well its in the Alps region - but in France.



The second video says it was filmed in Monteux.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I watched Arsenal Ladies showing Reading Women how to play football earlier. 6-1 !



Didn't they just? 

A good friend of mine who lives 5 mins up the road is a Reading fan. This might be a bit embarrassing when we next meet up...


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> The second video says it was filmed in Monteux.


That's correct. Monteux, France. Are you confusing it with Montreux, Switzerland by any chance?


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

Anyways, time I wasn't here. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Phaeton (7 Sep 2020)

Why am I still awake?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2020)

Morning all 
Wow what a jump in yesterday's new Covid infection figures 
On a brighter note that was a great weekend


----------



## Phaeton (7 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Wow what a jump in yesterday's new Covid infection figures


Thank you for that, now you have said that I may have to pull my head out of the sand & have a search


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2020)

Morning.
It was very misty/foggy first thing this morning . It is slowly lifting now . It also feels a bit autumnnumnumish out .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am watching the new series of "All Creatures Great and Small". On his second day working there he has just set off for a farm without needing to ask where the farm is, or directions on to get there.
> 
> For the benefit of our foreign correspondents, it is a television programme based on James Herriot's career as a veterinary surgeon in Yorkshire at the turn of the twentieth century.


Ah! He used the spiral principal . You gradually work out from the centre until you find where you are looking for .


----------



## Phaeton (7 Sep 2020)

Back at work today after 9 days of no contact with them, Bliss


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2020)

I thought


Reynard said:


> Sunny, breezy and warm here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Am thinking the GP has been scripted by John Cleese and the Goodies...


I thought it looked like race fixing to me .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It is for me.



Then you’d better have a beer for me 😀


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2020)

I saw 2 B52s flying heading West through a gap in the clouds at 11.30. They had probably just come from Fairford.


----------



## postman (7 Sep 2020)

I have just spotted all the Charles Dickens books on Kindle for a staggering price of 99p .I have got at least seven of them in book form on my shelves.I might be tempted to buy the rest.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2020)

Maybe it's the autumnal feeling in the air or it's the hassle of shopping covidially, but I keep putting off my visit to the supermarket.

One more sudoku and I'm off.....


----------



## Speicher (7 Sep 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> That's correct. Monteux, France. Are you confusing it with Montreux, Switzerland by any chance?



Yes, I think I am. I had a holiday in Chateau D'Oeux many years ago.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

Overcast, cool and blustery here chez Casa Reynard after a very foggy start.

I made gnocchi this morning.

Some of the bits I need for my bike build are out of stock.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I thought
> 
> I thought it looked like race fixing to me .



Well, the FIA does stand for Ferrari International Assistance, but I don't think that's the case this time. I think it really is a case of Mercedes shooting themselves in the foot for once - it's not something they do terribly often.

Although the pit lane closed signs were all on the outside of Parabolica where a driver can't see them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2020)

Having mistakenly bought sea salt crisps when I wanted salt and vinegar, I am now experimenting with dunking them in cider vinegar. It doesn't quite work but it's still preferable to plain salted. I wonder what dunking them in Worcestercershirencester sauce would be like.....


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Having mistakenly bought sea salt crisps when I wanted salt and vinegar, I am now experimenting with dunking them in cider vinegar. It doesn't quite work but it's still preferable to plain salted. I wonder what dunking them in Worcestercershirencester sauce would be like.....



Wang 'em over here then. I love salted crisps but despise salt & vinegar.

Salted crisps are great in a crisp sandwich.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

Just put a zooplus order in for dry food and litter for the girls. 

Meant to do it last week but was feeling too sh***y. Unfortunately the 2kg extra free offer on their usual biscuits has expired. Hey ho...


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

Bugger, I've just tipped over my bottle of masking fluid.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> A virtual prize for guessing what caused this hole and my swollen ankle folks.🤔
> 
> View attachment 545869


Ok,seeing as no one's guessed correctly,or even hardly guessed at all,i'll tell you.
Boots are the cause of the hole and the swelling! I bought a pair of 'Chukka' boots last week and i've been breaking them in. I've worn them today and they're slightly easier on the ankle,but still uncomfy. I feel like my mutt has been biting my ankles for half an hour non stop!


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

Just put the paints away for the day and made myself a 

Am really pleased how this painting is progressing considering that a) I've never drawn / painted a steam locomotive before and b) am working with a pretty limited colour palette that is predominantly green, brown and 50 shades of grey.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

Anyways, time to go feed the girls, and then time to go feed me.

Poppy and Lexi are going to share a little can of Gourmet Gold, and I'm having tomato and mozzarella gnocchi.


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2020)

All the firedoors in my apartment block need to be replaced and someone is working on mine right now and making a dreadful racket..


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2020)

I have installed a new computer desk. I now face west, instead of south, and the large glass desk has much more room than the old coffee table I was using. and I am not having to turn to my side to see the computer, which was beside me, but now is in front of me. And I have the window, which looks on the yard, as a backdrop for Zoom meetings.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> All the firedoors in my apartment block need to be replaced and someone is working on mine right now and making a dreadful racket..


I'm one flight from the top and there are guys working on the roof with drills. At the same time, they're enveloping the building with scaffolding - something about replacing the architrave. There are now scaffolding poles outside my bedroom window. I'd better keep the curtains shut tomorrow. Much noise and disruption. But at least our guys slope off around 4pm. Replacing fire doors after 9pm? That is bonkers!


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm one flight from the top and there are guys working on the roof with drills. At the same time, they're enveloping the building with scaffolding - something about replacing the architrave. There are now scaffolding poles outside my bedroom window. I'd better keep the curtains shut tomorrow. Much noise and disruption. But at least our guys slope off around 4pm. Replacing fire doors after 9pm? That is bonkers!



I assume they're doing it now as people are in. They want to complete it all this week and are working 6 - 10pm each evening. It was supposed to have been done in March but got cancelled because of the lockdown.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, the FIA does stand for Ferrari International Assistance, but I don't think that's the case this time. I think it really is a case of Mercedes shooting themselves in the foot for once - it's not something they do terribly often.
> 
> Although the pit lane closed signs were all on the outside of Parabolica where a driver can't see them.


The other teams were aware the pit lane was closed, which caught commentators off guard, when they didn't pit.

Hamilton going to the stewards to during the stoppage didn't help his case.


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2020)

My shiny new door is now fitted and peace and quiet has returned.

They didn't even tell me they were finished/leaving but the door is on and the new keys were lying in the hall. The nice thing is that the new key is similar in size to a traditional Yale lock key whereas the old one looked like it belonged to a Medieval castle so my bunch of keys is now lighter.

Not sure about the 1/4" gap below the door though. The old door had a rubber sealing strip.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I assume they're doing it now as people are in. They want to complete it all this week and are working 6 - 10pm each evening. It was supposed to have been done in March but got cancelled because of the lockdown.


I suppose it's bearable if the end is in sight. Our lot began removing facilities in February and then disappeared during the lockdown. The scaffolders are working so slowly that I think they're actually still in lockdown and there are no finishing dates for any of the jobs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> My shiny new door is now fitted and peace and quiet has returned.
> 
> They didn't even tell me they were finished/leaving but the door is on and the new keys were lying in the hall. The nice thing is that the new key is similar in size to a traditional Yale lock key whereas the old one looked like it belonged to a Medieval castle so my bunch of keys is now lighter.
> 
> Not sure about the 1/4" gap below the door though. The old door had a rubber sealing strip.


You've no doubt got another visit planned by the See You Later Insulators. We've got public works people with names like Mitie and Engie. Yours is just plain SYLI.


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2020)

I'm just thinking,i haven't had a chip (as in fish & chips) for nearly 3 years. Could this be a world record for those who eat chips,albeit not very often?🤔


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Sep 2020)

I couldn't find any mushy peas in the supermarket tonight. Did we have a mushy pea shortage at the start of 'lockdown'? Anyway,i settled for processed peas. Looking at the label on the tin they don't seem to be very healthy. They taste good though,so i can't complain.🌼


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> The other teams were aware the pit lane was closed, which caught commentators off guard, when they didn't pit.
> 
> Hamilton going to the stewards to during the stoppage didn't help his case.



From what I understand, the timing for the pit lane being closed and Hamilton pitting from the lead was pretty marginal, which is why it took so long for the penalty to be imposed. Unlike Giovinazzi, who got his stop & go pretty quickly, but then he had been some 30 seconds further back down the road.

The reason he went to the stewards was to see the footage for himself - which is entirely permissible.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> From what I understand, the timing for the pit lane being closed and Hamilton pitting from the lead was pretty marginal, which is why it took so long for the penalty to be imposed. Unlike Giovinazzi, who got his stop & go pretty quickly, but then he had been some 30 seconds further back down the road.
> 
> The reason he went to the stewards was to see the footage for himself - which is entirely permissible.


Why he felt it was unfair for him to be given the same penalty, for the same offence, is the bit I don't like. He knew about the Safety Car being deployed, which also caused the pit lane closure.

If it'd had been a blue flag for someone in front of him, he'd have seen it.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why he felt it was unfair for him to be given the same penalty, for the same offence, is the bit I don't like. He knew about the Safety Car being deployed, which also caused the pit lane closure.
> 
> If it'd had been a blue flag for someone in front of him, he'd have seen it.



Bono has to take part of the can here as well, as he's the one who made the call to pit. Communication is always team to driver.

Plus the point that was raised on the radio and then later TV coverage, was that the signal repeater boards were on the outside of Parabolica, which is not in the driver's eyeline. And initially, there was only a single waved yellow flag.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Bono has to take part of the can here as well, as he's the one who made the call to pit. Communication is always team to driver.
> 
> Plus the point that was raised on the radio and then later TV coverage, was that the signal repeater boards were on the outside of Parabolica, which is not in the driver's eyeline. And initially, there was only a single waved yellow flag.


Marshalls called off the track, but they were moving the car under double waved yellows, at the point where he'd pulled off the track proper.

Bono isn't the only one that should take some of the blame either.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Marshalls called off the track, but they were moving the car under double waved yellows, at the point where he'd pulled off the track proper.
> 
> Bono isn't the only one that should take some of the blame either.



At least he didn't *reverse* in the pit lane a la Mansell (Portugal '89). That would've been an instant black flag.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2020)

Race radio transcript here
https://www.racefans.net/2020/09/07...-to-come-into-the-pits-four-seconds-too-late/

I felt sorry for Sainz, second at the time and close, but no stop.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Race radio transcript here
> https://www.racefans.net/2020/09/07...-to-come-into-the-pits-four-seconds-too-late/
> 
> I felt sorry for Sainz, second at the time and close, but no stop.



I *am* a McLaren fan, dontcha know?


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2020)

Although I currently prefer the other side of the garage...


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2020)

Time to put the kettle on for a  and wash up my dessert bowl. OK, cereal bowl, I had rice krispies. Well, the Tesco own brand version thereof.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2020)

Time for bed. Nunnight one and all.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time for bed. Nunnight one and all.


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2020)

Oh well let's get this busy day started
First Job is to get some smiles in


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

T'is quiet here this morn!


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2020)

Workin !


----------



## Speicher (8 Sep 2020)

Bean gardening!


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> Bean gardening!


Broad subject


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2020)

A really warm, mostly sunny but somewhat blustery day here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning's excitement involved half a vole, two shrews and a common lizard. 

Poppy brought the lizard in, the thing shed its tail, and Poppy chased the head end while Lexi took charge of the tail that was wiggling on the carpet. Managed to catch both the lizard and its tail and put it back outside. The girls are still in the hallway looking for both ends.

I'm still feeling very tired, so curled up in front of the telly watching the cycling.


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Broad subject



He must be "baked" now - warm and muggy out !







I'll get my coat.


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2020)

Should have stayed remote working at the caravan. Came home from WFC (working from caravan) at lunch yesterday to carry on WFH in the afternoon. MrsF stayed, and has just phoned to say it's glorious 65 miles West from home, and she's eating an ice cream on the sea front. Pah...


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2020)

Add another shrew to the girls' tally. Lexi brought one in while I was having my lunch.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> Bean gardening!





classic33 said:


> Broad subject



Or she's just done a runner...


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Or she's just done a runner...


You mean to say she's a has bean!


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Add another shrew to the girls' tally. Lexi brought one in while I was having my lunch.


And??


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> The other teams were aware the pit lane was closed, which caught commentators off guard, when they didn't pit.
> 
> Hamilton going to the stewards to during the stoppage didn't help his case.


There seems to have been a bit of a delay in the message as Hamilton and whathisname came into the pits and left whilst other teams were bringing their tyres out . So the pits being closed message wasn't communicated very well .


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2020)

I must have been busy doing something !
I finally got round to putting the copper rivets in my Brooks leather saddle . I've been putting it off for long enough so I thought I would have a bash at it . Some bits went well and some were a bit awkward . The shank on the rivets were a bit short to cope with the extra thickness of the leather I had glued underneath to repair it . I need to file off some of the rivets to smooth them down a bit .
It seems to be getting there .


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2020)

Magnusson should have got a 10 second stop and stop penalty for pulling off where he did . He should have coasted down to the pit lane where if he had stopped it would have been obvious that the pit was closed !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Sep 2020)

Aerial battle over house between two red kites and about twenty crows. Quite a sight.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> And??



It went in the green wheelie bin (that was newly emptied this morning) to join the other assorted bits.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2020)

Time to put the paints away and find me a 

Have had a quiet day today, but made good progress on the painting. It's now really starting to look like a locomotive and carriages at a station. Not blowing my trumpet just yet, as there's still plenty that can go wrong. Ink and watercolour are very unforgiving.


----------



## Speicher (8 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean to say she's a has bean!


----------



## mybike (8 Sep 2020)

Brown bin emptied of blackthorn & hawthorn trimmed & binned.

Not sure I like this prickly stuff.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Sep 2020)

I ate a banana in the bath this morning. Never done that before.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2020)

Cats have been fed, and now it's time to feed me. A bit of a bitsas tonight as there are some gnocchi left and a dollop of admiral's pie. All too good to waste.

Just going to curl up with a bowl of food and listen to the footy on the radio. And keep an eye on the cricket on the lappy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2020)

@tyred, I shouldn't have said workmen bothering residents after working hours was daft. They've just left after messing up the central alarm system, the wiring to the fire alarms, and the ''Link line''. (Technically,the place is classed as sheltered housing, and all the flats have alarm cords throughout.) They'll mend it tomorrow. Allegedly.


----------



## tyred (8 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> @tyred, I shouldn't have said workmen bothering residents after working hours was daft. They've just left after messing up the central alarm system, the wiring to the fire alarms, and the ''Link line''. (Technically,the place is classed as sheltered housing, and all the flats have alarm cords throughout.) They'll mend it tomorrow. Allegedly.


Not good.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> Not good.



Very damaged.

Zathras can never have anything nice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> Not good.


On the other hand, I can have an indoor barbecue without getting deafened. Though, as there are also sprinklers throughout the flat, it might end up being dryer outside. Unless they've managed to disable that too.


----------



## tyred (8 Sep 2020)

I have two weeks off work so booked a few days in a B&B in Westport for a wee cycling break.

The light bulb in my bedroom is so dim I can't read my book without straining my eyes. At €45 per night you'd think they could afford to run proper lightbulbs..cheapskates!


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2020)

England are sh*te tonight.

Pick your sport.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> England are sh*te tonight.
> 
> Pick your sport.



The cricket is fielding the B team.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> England are sh*te tonight.
> 
> Pick your sport.


The government is passing legislation to let them cheat legally though. Aus need 8 off 11 balls.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2020)

Cricket's done and dusted, the footy's a cure for insomnia...

*sigh*


----------



## tyred (8 Sep 2020)

Sounds like the couple in the next room have a great sex life!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> Sounds like the couple in the next room have a great sex life!


Maybe they've got a dim light bulb too so decided if they couldn't read they'd have to make their own entertainment.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

A  would be an admirable thing right now. So gonna slope off to the kitchen to pop the kettle on.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

The yanks are showing off!
Note the altitude.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> The yanks are showing off!
> Note the altitude.
> View attachment 546152



It's heading my way. 

I mean we *are* 20ft below sea level here, but that's just ridiculous


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's heading my way.
> 
> I mean we *are* 20ft below sea level here, but that's just ridiculous


They could be sneaking up on you.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> They could be sneaking up on you.



In a very unsubtle way


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> In a very unsubtle way


You'd never expect an aircraft to attack from below you, would you?


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'd never expect an aircraft to attack from below you, would you?



It'd get a bit tangled in the tree roots. Plus the water table is only 3 ft down, so the crew might find things a tad... squelchy.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

Anyways, I found this piccy of 41312 parked up to summat else in the sidings by the engine sheds at Ropley... It's sooooo diddy... 

https://www.alamy.com/flying-scotsm...class-2mt-41312-alongside-image345071938.html


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I found this piccy of 41312 parked up to summat else in the sidings by the engine sheds at Ropley... It's sooooo diddy...
> 
> https://www.alamy.com/flying-scotsm...class-2mt-41312-alongside-image345071938.html


I've a feeling that "Flying Scotsman" is the wrong colour for the number being carried. Renumbered and repainted(BR black) under BR ownership.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've a feeling that "Flying Scotsman" is the wrong colour for the number being carried. Renumbered and repainted(BR black) under BR ownership.



I wouldn't know, to be honest - as I said upthread, I'm no train buff.

I was just looking for some photos of the loco on the Mid Hants railway, as they ran it on there earlier this year (Feb / March) to celebrate the line's re-opening after major works at the Alton end.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I wouldn't know, to be honest - as I said upthread, I'm no train buff.
> 
> I was just looking for some photos of the loco on the Mid Hants railway, as they ran it on there earlier this year (Feb / March) to celebrate the line's re-opening after major works at the Alton end.


If you're looking to place it alongside the "Flying Scotsman" have you got the correct shade of green. Not Apple Green, or BR Green, but Doncaster Green.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> If you're looking to place it alongside the "Flying Scotsman" have you got the correct shade of green. Not Apple Green, or BR Green, but Doncaster Green.



Not sure yet - next project has yet to be decided. Not sure if Windsor & Newton do a "Doncaster Green" - but with four yellows, four blues and two greens in my paint box, I should be OK


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2020)

Morning world 
it's grey and blue here 
And we are halfway through the week


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2020)

Black bin's bin collected.. 👍🏼


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2020)

Morning.
It is grey and wintry looking here this morning . A bit breezy but not cold .
Our garden waste bin has been emptied and brought back in again . I also moved my neighbours bin to where she could put it away .


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Sep 2020)

The orange and the green bins go out tonight. I hope they have a nice time.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

The old bag went out early this morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2020)

The scaffolding lorry blocked access to our bins so they haven't been emptied. The chute room is now humming badly.


----------



## pawl (9 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> The old bag went out early this morning.




Did she do the shopping while she was out?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2020)

We have been cutting back some of our bushes. Whilst chopping up the branches we came across a strange looking catapiggle. It was about an inch long, fluffy, mainly yellow with white Tufts and a black body and pink tail . Some kind of morf we assume . It was in a plum tree .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2020)

A pale tussock moth ! SWMBO just found a picture of one .


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Did she do the shopping while she was out?


Just sat there, in the sun, near the gate.
Only moved two hours ago since going out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Sep 2020)

I found my old Garmin Nuvi, it is getting charged now, along with my PocketPC satnav. The PocketPC is so old, it has the separate satellite receiver.


----------



## postman (9 Sep 2020)

Waiting to go out for a birthday curry.Miss P is 23 today.We have been over to Lancashire to see the in laws.It was our turn to do the cleaning,and so they could celebrate Miss P's birthday this morning.I had a nice time in Preston hospital early hours of Tuesday morning.As i was getting ready for bed,i found i was leaking blood.So with help from 111,i was told to visit A and E.Guess what it had stopped by the time the Doc saw me.And when i told him i was due a scan this Friday,he hummed and said if you were from Preston i would keep you in and do the scan later today.But seeing as you are going home to Leeds Weds and have a scan Friday,i think you are not in any danger.So at 00-45 i was sent home.Superb service good old Nhs.So let us see what Friday finds.


----------



## pawl (9 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just sat there, in the sun, near the gate.
> Only moved two hours ago since going out.



I understand cattle prods are quite good at getting things moving 😫😩😫


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Sep 2020)

So far I've had a dozen figs off my two little bushes. More ripening as I type


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

Warm, breezy and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I am rather knackered, as I spent the morning picking walnuts. My neighbour has a large walnut tree, but he doesn't like nuts. So in exchange for a few beers, I am free to pick whatever I want. I now have four jumbo shopping bags full of walnuts.

I see baklava in my future at some point...


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2020)

Covid Marshals ! 

Sounds a bit like Whyatwerp.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

Am I the only one who wants to take a hammer to the head of our esteemed PM and bash him into the ground like in a Looney Tunes cartoon? 

Actually, I think Daffy Duck (the Egyptian God of Frustration) would do a better job... 

Right, need to let some paint dry a bit, so time for a


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2020)

Why have all the MPs been rolling around in a field ? 

They seem to have wheat pinned to their lapel's!


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

Time to put the paints away for the day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2020)

It's been a while since I posted a sunset photo.





Ok, it's a sun in a box. Reflected from a building in front of the Shard. I didn't know the building was there until it shone at me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Sep 2020)

I have a small, post- meltdown beagle in my lap, still sobbing, 
as Mrs. GA left the house to go to the dentist. 
Actual howling event after Mrs. GA left.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2020)

Little Kyoto is in 'season'. Both the boy cat's haven't a clue. Leo just hisses at her attention, and Simba hasn't got a clue. Need to get her booked in but we've waited because of the lockdown issues.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Sep 2020)

Bits of chicken fillet being administered to sobbing beagle , things are looking up


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Sep 2020)

I took the Raleigh Sojourn for a ride, and actually came back on the bike. I have had bad luck with tubes lately. I also changed tires for narrower tires. 700x 28s seem to suit things better.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Little Kyoto is in 'season'. Both the boy cat's haven't a clue. Leo just hisses at her attention, and Simba hasn't got a clue. Need to get her booked in but we've waited because of the lockdown issues.



Just be thankful she isn't a Siamese or Oriental. Your ears would be bleeding... 

Best to book her in once she stops calling. Leaving it too long puts her at a greatly increased risk of pyometra.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

Lovely supper of pasta with garlic chicken and a sauce made with creme fraiche, green pesto and roasted baby plum tomatoes. Oh, and lashings of Parmesan on top.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just be thankful she isn't a Siamese or Oriental. Your ears would be bleeding...
> 
> Best to book her in once she stops calling. Leaving it too long puts her at a greatly increased risk of pyometra.



Will do. She's going round 'warbling' - sort of a loud meow/purr she does anyway but constant. Plan is early next month before coming into season. Seems to be around second week.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Will do. She's going round 'warbling' - sort of a loud meow/purr she does anyway but constant. Plan is early next month before coming into season. Seems to be around second week.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

@Reynard, can your cats read?


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard, can your cats read?
> View attachment 546303



Given that they probably understand more than I think they do, I would not be surprised...


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


>



Think this is the third month - quite late developers are Ragdolls - she's just 1 and hasn't got the really long fur like her big brother and sister yet, although same size as her 2 year old sister now, but much smaller than Simba - he is tall. Her 'siblings' from the same litter have long fur - she still has the rabbit like fur.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2020)

Here she is..


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Think this is the third month - quite late developers are Ragdolls - she's just 1 and hasn't got the really long fur like her big brother and sister yet, although same size as her 2 year old sister now, but much smaller than Simba - he is tall. Her 'siblings' from the same litter have long fur - she still has the rabbit like fur.



Her coat will probably come in this autumn. One, it's been very hot, and two, because she's calling, it does cause girls to lose condition. Once she's been spayed, she won't have to deal with her hormones yo-yoing around all over the place.

A friend breeds Nebelungs (also a semi-longhaired breed), and likewise, they're slow to mature. Her entire girls also have a much sparser coat than her neuter girls, even though they're mostly all on superlorin to prevent any "oops" litters.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Here she is..
> 
> View attachment 546306



Ah, she's a dear wee thing


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, she's a dear wee thing



She is very cute.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2020)

Anybody feel the earth move yesterday?
08:45:29.4 UTC, add an hour for BST.
https://earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk/earthquakes/recent_events/20200908084501.html


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> She is very cute.



Give her a chin tickle from me, will you?


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anybody feel the earth move yesterday?
> 08:45:29.4 UTC, add an hour for BST.
> https://earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk/earthquakes/recent_events/20200908084501.html



Too far east here, alas. But a friend who lives in MK certainly felt it!


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Give her a chin tickle from me, will you?


I will - she has a very white chin to match her socks !


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2020)

Big bro..


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2020)

Big sis.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2020)

And big step bro. Spot the odd one out.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2020)

Big big step sis is asleep.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Big sis.
> View attachment 546318



What an elegant girl 



fossyant said:


> And big step bro. Spot the odd one out.
> 
> View attachment 546319



And da Ginja Ninja


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> What an elegant girl
> 
> 
> 
> And da Ginja Ninja


Oh and Da Boss.

She is old, can't see very well, arthritic. But always goes out in the garden. The others respect her. None of them bother her.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> What an elegant girl
> 
> 
> 
> And da Ginja Ninja



Luna is very much a girl. She is lovely. Leo is a Ninja and lives up to it, he was the rescue and we had to take his teeth out due to cat flu and gingivitus. He has been fine since two years ago, no cat flu symptoms since, other than he was rough after this year's vaccinations.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Big big step sis is asleep.


She surely snores soundly.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Oh and Da Boss.
> 
> She is old, can't see very well, arthritic. But always goes out in the garden. The others respect her. None of them bother her.
> View attachment 546321
> ...



Why am I not surprised that Da Boss is an elderly, crotchety tortie...  I think she's lovely. 

But then I happen to have a "thing" for crotchety torties


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Why am I not surprised that Da Boss is an elderly, crotchety tortie...  I think she's lovely.
> 
> But then I happen to have a "thing" for crotchety torties



She is called Tiggy, and we used to call her a non-pet. Basically you are servants and I won't snuggle with you or anything. Leo the rescue is a snuggler.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> She is called Tiggy, and we used to call her a non-pet. Basically you are servants and I won't snuggle with you or anything. Leo the rescue is a snuggler.



Ah yes. Her Ladyship.

Won't deign to sully herself mixing with mere proles


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2020)

They're at it again!




Lower down this time.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> They're at it again!
> View attachment 546329
> 
> Lower down this time.



At least they're heading well to the north of Casa Reynard this evening.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2020)

More importantly, I have a


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> At least they're heading well to the north of Casa Reynard this evening.


Maybe!


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Maybe!
> View attachment 546332



Or more like a slingshot trajectory around it.

Didn't know my place was a gravitational anomaly


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Or more like a slingshot trajectory around it.
> 
> Didn't know my place was a gravitational anomaly


You never know!

Planes that fly below sea level aren't too common. Especially full sized ones.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Black bin's bin collected.. 👍🏼


Mines outside awaiting collection


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Mines outside awaiting collection



Thanks for the reminder: our recyclables need to go out for tomorrow. The collection is only twice a month so if you miss it things can build up a bit...


----------



## postman (10 Sep 2020)

It's oh early o'clock.Woke up and got up.I don't want to miss this scan today,10-10.After the visit to Preston A and E late Monday night early Tuesday morning,i think i know what it is,a hematoma .so it's nothing really.It's just going to be interesting to see how they get rid of it.But that won't be happening today,these results will go to my doctor at the surgery,so i am expecting 7 - 10 days before i find out.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Maybe!
> View attachment 546332


Wow!! That flew right under my house.... 
And they said it was an earthquake!


----------



## Phaeton (10 Sep 2020)

Drank Tesco French coffee for years, then when they couldn't deliver over lockdown I swapped to a mixture of Asda & Aldi, but I called in Tesco the other day for something else & picked up a bag, don't particularly like it now


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2020)

I'm in Microsoft update limbo. "Preparing to configure Windows"


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2020)

Morning .
There's some rice on the M4 .


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2020)

Daughter is back off to college. Had to be up and out at 7am - her choice to pick a college miles away. She's soon going to be fed up with 3 hours a day on a bus.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2020)

That's 3/4 of an hour while Microsoft dithers. I think I'll go for a shower.


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2020)

The shed office is a bit nippy this morning - feeling autumnal, but it's dry !!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2020)

I just saw a man in a hard hat standing outside my 5th floor bedroom window. I may have to review my habit of wandering around in various degrees of undress until the works are over. 

I've now got to the start up screen. 

Crane's going back up.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2020)

Think I done it wrong again Dad ! 

I was doing so well . Looks like I shouldn't have rivetted the frame on at the rear until I had fitted the expander bolt at the front . My Brooks leather saddle that is . I'm thinking that I may be able to get enough clearance if I was to drill the nut a bit to allow it to go forward enough to slip in .
Still thinking . There is enough meat on the nut .


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Why am I not surprised that Da Boss is an elderly, crotchety tortie...  I think she's lovely.
> 
> But then I happen to have a "thing" for crotchety torties


Me too, I've had 'Torties' for over 25yrs now (only one at a time mind) my first one 'Kissa' had 2 litters of Kittens one Ginger Tabby and a Black with Tabby markings that you could only see in certain light (as shades of 'blue' black and 'brown' black) as her first (I kept the Ginger Ninja) and the 2nd litter was 3 Black and White (2 girls and a lad) and another Ginger lad (we kept one of the B&W girls)
Kizzy on the other hand has never had Kittens.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2020)

"Moon Shot !"

Isn't that what people used to do on photocopiers ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Daughter is back off to college. Had to be up and out at 7am - her choice to pick a college miles away. She's soon going to be fed up with 3 hours a day on a bus.


Up and out at 7a.m.? Sounds like good preparation for joining the work force. Of course, my commute to Uni was twice as far, even by train, so I just came home at the breaks, Thanksgiving, Christmas, sometimes Spring, and Summer.


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> "Moon Shot !"
> 
> Isn't that what people used to do on photocopiers ?



I think he needs to go to whichever "School of Plain Speaking" that Nicola Sturgeon attended. She gained a double first. 

I hope they have a place left in their beginners class. Yesterday's performance was an excellent example of extreme waffle and obfuscation.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> I think he needs to go to whichever "School of Plain Speaking" that Nicola Sturgeon attended. She gained a double first.
> 
> I hope they have a place left in their beginners class. Yesterday's performance was an excellent example of extreme waffle and obfuscation.


Her tweet yesterday was memorably forthright: ''What a bunch of incompetent and unscrupulous chancers - and they are trashing the UK’s international reputation.''


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2020)

Warm, occasionally sunny with a light breeze here chez Casa Reynard.

Still feel ridiculously tired despite another night sleeping like the proverbial log. Spent the morning working on my painting. Lunch soon, and then I need to go and pick up mum's prescription.

While I'm out, I will visit a spot in a hedgerow where I know I can do a good spot of foraging.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Me too, I've had 'Torties' for over 25yrs now (only one at a time mind) my first one 'Kissa' had 2 litters of Kittens one Ginger Tabby and a Black with Tabby markings that you could only see in certain light (as shades of 'blue' black and 'brown' black) as her first (I kept the Ginger Ninja) and the 2nd litter was 3 Black and White (2 girls and a lad) and another Ginger lad (we kept one of the B&W girls)
> Kizzy on the other hand has never had Kittens.



Those are what are known as "ghost markings" and all self cats will have them. That's because all cats are genetically tabby, even if the gene for agouti is "turned off" by having a pair of recessive genes for non-agouti. A cat only needs one copy of the agouti gene to physically express tabby markings.

In the right light, I can see that Lexi has mackerel tabby ghost markings, even though she is a blue self & white.

Torties are different, because even though they have the recessive genes for non-agouti (as evidenced by the black / blue / chocolate / lilac bits), the ginger bits will still show the tabby pattern, as the gene for red behaves a bit funny and is never truly non-tabby.

Underneath her tortie coat, Poppy has classic tabby markings with the butterfly across her shoulders and the oysters on her flanks.

White is the only cat coat colour that completely masks tabby (and any other colour / pattern for that matter).


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2020)

I've commenced preparations for No1 grandson's 6th birthday cupcakes for tomorrow and a cake for Sunday's little party. 🎉


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've commenced preparations for No1 grandson's 6th birthday cupcakes for tomorrow and a cake for Sunday's little party. 🎉



Cake is good. Socially distanced cake is even better.

Like sending a chunk here. I could use some cake.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cake is good. Socially distanced cake is even better.
> 
> Like sending a chunk here. I could use some cake.


I have a new elastic band for the trebuchet now!! 👍🏼


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Those are what are known as "ghost markings" and all self cats will have them. That's because all cats are genetically tabby, even if the gene for agouti is "turned off" by having a pair of recessive genes for non-agouti. A cat only needs one copy of the agouti gene to physically express tabby markings.
> 
> In the right light, I can see that Lexi has mackerel tabby ghost markings, even though she is a blue self & white.
> 
> ...


Ah that explains it, the only time I've seen my Cats skin is when they've been spayed and the Vet shaved that side.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have a new elastic band for the trebuchet now!! 👍🏼



Although a trebuchet has no elastic in its construction. That'll be for a catapult or an onager.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Although a trebuchet has no elastic in its construction. That'll be for a catapult or an onager.


Well.. That's why the 1st cupcake didn't launch correctly, then! 

The 2nd shot looked better but there's a Spitfire circling above, due to the airshow at Sywell this weekend, and I did spot a glint in the pilots eyes as he twirled his moustaches and roared after it in hot pursuit!!


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2020)

An hour's foraging in the hedgerows this afternoon has yielded a jumbo shopping bag full of apples and another half a shopping bag of walnuts. 

Now having a well-earned 

And as @PeteXXX has missed with his trebuchet, I have winkled out some chocolate covered stollen bites instead...


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2020)

Apple and walnut chutney?


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> Apple and walnut chutney?



More like apple pies and baklava


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> More like apple pies and baklava



Yes, I can agree that is an excellent substitute!


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I can agree that is an excellent substitute!



Indeed 

I have my own Bramleys to make jelly and chutney from, plus later in the year, there are the cookers from the community orchard that no one seems to pick. They're great for chutney too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Sep 2020)

Fish and chips and beer tonight


----------



## mybike (10 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Daughter is back off to college. Had to be up and out at 7am - her choice to pick a college miles away. She's soon going to be fed up with 3 hours a day on a bus.



My daughter chose a Uni over 200 miles away.


----------



## mybike (10 Sep 2020)

Dug up the potatoes I planted in the front garden, not a bad crop.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> Dug up the potatoes I planted in the front garden, not a bad crop.



Just make sure you have dug them *ALL* up. Otherwise you will have a new weed in your garden. Potatoes.

DAMHIKT


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just make sure you have dug them *ALL* up. Otherwise you will have a new weed in your garden. Potatoes.
> 
> DAMHIKT



Mind you, @mybike didn't say specifically it was his garden...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Wow!! That flew right under my house....
> And they said it was an earthquake!



Its a conspiracy: too many people are wearing tin foil hats so they are changing tactics.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Its a conspiracy: too many people are wearing tin foil hats so they are changing tactics.



Yeah, they want us to wear rubber underwear instead...


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2020)

I'm sitting outside my B&B with a bottle of beer watching the cat play a mouse that she caught. It's more interesting than the TV!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Sep 2020)

Merlin are selling KMC X9 chains for £8.99. Just ordered 5 for the recumbent is it uses just over 2 chains and will be due before winter.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Drank Tesco French coffee for years, then when they couldn't deliver over lockdown I swapped to a mixture of Asda & Aldi, but I called in Tesco the other day for something else & picked up a bag, don't particularly like it now


I've got so used to the taste of Lidl's Columbian in the blue packs that when I tried a pack of something from Tesco that I was given earlier in the year, I had to throw it out after making just a couple of mugs worth.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2020)

Anyone else guilty of this!



Guilty parties step forward


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2020)

I appear to have been snacked on whilst foraging earlier. I have large, itchy lumps where I'd much rather not have large itchy lumps...

Anyways, bath and then bed.

Oh, and I bought some more bike bits earlier.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I appear to have been snacked on whilst foraging earlier. I have large, itchy lumps where I'd much rather not have large itchy lumps...
> 
> Anyways, bath and then bed.
> 
> Oh, and I bought some more bike bits earlier.


You been out foraging this morning, already!!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2020)

My phone did an update last night now it wont let me post pictures on Cycle chat


----------



## Phaeton (11 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Anyone else guilty of this!
> View attachment 546479
> 
> Guilty parties step forward


Is this one of those, somebody does something wrong, gets caught so takes to social media to complain they have been caught to deflect it was them that are in the wrong in the first place?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> More like apple pies and baklava


Aren't Balaclavas a bit wooly ?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2020)

It was grey earlier but it is brightening up a bit now.
There is a bike ride planned for later this afternoon .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2020)

I forgot to mention that I put our recycling bins out .
We also had a Hedgehog in our back garden last night. It was still light out and it was busy eating food that the birds had thrown down .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> My phone did an update last night now it wont let me post pictures on Cycle chat


Reboot it. It may work.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Reboot it. It may work.



I think it has just moved things around as I can now post pictures again


----------



## tyred (11 Sep 2020)

'Tis wet and windy this morning. 

Rain is supposed to clear after 10 so wait before going


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2020)

I feel like there's a thick cloud inside my skull. From about the temples upward. Probably not a good day to attempt the BBC news quiz.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2020)

I have just been playing in a sand box . I was in safe hands as I was being supervised by a 2 year old .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2020)

I have just been playing in a sand box . I was in safe hands as I was being supervised by a 2 year old .


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Is this one of those, somebody does something wrong, gets caught so takes to social media to complain they have been caught to deflect it was them that are in the wrong in the first place?


Not quite, you've to pay if you want a second one. And she's had two for the last 10 years.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not quite, you've to pay if you want a second one. And she's had two for the last 10 years.


But is she paying?


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> But is she paying?


This council gives nothing away. It was £60*, up front, for the wheelie bin before they delivered it. 

*It's around the £90 mark now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2020)

I am thinking about a bike ride tomorrow. It beats thinking about work. I also have to consider fettling the Dawes for winter. I am considering drop bars, as there are variations of this frame which have drop bars. I also have to rebuild the BB, as it doesn't go around as easily as it should. I have also ordered an ingenious little tire pump from Amazon. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am thinking about a bike ride tomorrow. It beats thinking about work. I also have to consider fettling the Dawes for winter. I am considering drop bars, as there are variations of this frame which have drop bars. I also have to rebuild the BB, as it doesn't go around as easily as it should. I have also ordered an ingenious little tire pump from Amazon. *We'll see how that goes.*


In-Out-In-Out usually.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2020)

Hopefully not often, just on the odd occasion!


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I suppose that if you predict enough endings to the world, one of them may just get lucky.


They missed ZTF0DxQ/2020 QG, a car-sized asteroid which zoomed by just 1,830 miles away!*

05:08 BST on Sunday 16th August 2020.
*The closest pass to date.


https://www.scientificamerican.com/...t-earth-flyby-a-space-rock-has-ever-survived/


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2020)

Overcast, cool and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

i slept well, but still feel so tired and shivery. Just going to curl up and watch some cycling, methinks. I had planned on going into town for a few bits, but I may not.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Sep 2020)

Performing magic tricks today


----------



## raleighnut (11 Sep 2020)

I've been cleaning the Woodburner/Sweeping the Chimney and fitting the new Baffle Plate (the old one was falling apart) at least the bricks survived (just) I'd bought new uns when we bought the new Baffle (£250 for the kit including 2 top seal things, saves about £40 compared to buying separately) cos they're cracked but they came out without breaking so they'll go til the next sweep after Chrimble
'Blackleaded' it too so it's all sparkly (well as sparkly as Black gets)


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2020)

Just been out for a lunchtime spin on the mountain bike. I decided on a lumpy route, which includes a steady climb, then a 20 minute slog up and over the local high point (Werneth Low). The mud is back though - got nettle rashed on both shins avoiding a quagmire.

I feel the little lane called 'Green Lane' should be renamed 'Mudbath Swamp From Hell Lane', and it's not even winter - then you just give up trying to remain mud free. 

Surprisingly warm, but a wickedly strong and steady wind out there (part of the reason for the particular loop, as I had a tail wind up the 20 minute slog. 

The Chain and cassette are now having a bath in screwfix degreaser.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2020)

Lexi brought me a shrew (water shrew, the UK's biggest species of shrew) while I was having lunch. Told her to go get me another one about 5 minutes ago, and she's currently sat peering intently at something lurking under the Japonica bush... 

I swear she understands every word I tell her...


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2020)

And she did bring me another present. An adult robin.


----------



## tyred (11 Sep 2020)

Despite the blustery start it turned into a beautiful day and another 50 odd miles clocked up. Just waiting my chicken curry to turn up to refuel for the final 10 miles or so back to base but I think that I'll add a few extra


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> And she did bring me another present. An adult robin.



I'm glad my five are in a cat run. Leo would kill everything, and Simba is very handy for ridding us of insects in the house.


----------



## tyred (11 Sep 2020)

I've just noticed that my rear Continental Tour Ride is worn through to the puncture protection layer. Oops


----------



## mybike (11 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just make sure you have dug them *ALL* up. Otherwise you will have a new weed in your garden. Potatoes.
> 
> DAMHIKT



Yes, I need to go over it again. The bed was pretty weed infested so I'm working on it!



Andy in Germany said:


> Mind you, @mybike didn't say specifically it was his garden...



It is, but you have a point.


----------



## pawl (11 Sep 2020)

Still pruning all the shrubs and confer hedge that didn’t get done in the spring due to the tip being closed.

Rate I’m going it will be next spring before I get finished


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2020)

Duxford has been cancelled ! I have been looking forward to that . Not sure if we will be going to the museum or not .
It was going to be a few days away to include the sights of Cambridge .
Might just go to the seaside on Monday instead .


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> I'm glad my five are in a cat run. Leo would kill everything, and Simba is very handy for ridding us of insects in the house.



Lexi is the spider expert, while Poppy is a dab hand at sky raisins.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Duxford has been cancelled ! I have been looking forward to that . Not sure if we will be going to the museum or not .
> It was going to be a few days away to include the sights of Cambridge .
> Might just go to the seaside on Monday instead .



They were talking about this on the local news last night, whether it would or wouldn't go ahead. It's a shame, but under the circumstances, it's probably the right thing to do.

There's always next year. 

A big boat show in Southampton got cancelled at the last minute as well.


----------



## fossyant (11 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lexi is the spider expert, while Poppy is a dab hand at sky raisins.



Leo doesn't bother with sky raisins etc as he has no teeth - he was living wild for about 9 months so would have been good as he is too handy with the claws. My son just grabs Simba to dispense of any big crawly things in his room. 

In the two years of the cat run we've had one small bird from Luna, must have got in the run somehow. Mr squirrel loves running along the top of the run with cat's in chase under it...


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2020)

I did go to Tesco in the end. Not for stickering, although I did pick up a few bits (raspberries, breakfast cereal, dried fruit and smoked salmon).

Main reason was for their cat food deals - the 40-pouch boxes of Sheba Fine Flakes are £9.99 at the moment, which makes it waaaaaaay cheaper than Zooplus. Plus the boxes of AGAIL are £3.49, which is the same as Zooplus.

People don't half look at you funny when you have sixty quids' worth of cat food in your trolley.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Leo doesn't bother with sky raisins etc as he has no teeth - he was living wild for about 9 months so would have been good as he is too handy with the claws. My son just grabs Simba to dispense of any big crawly things in his room.
> 
> In the two years of the cat run we've had one small bird from Luna, must have got in the run somehow. Mr squirrel loves running along the top of the run with cat's in chase under it...



To be fair, I rarely get presents of the avian variety. Although we're about to enter the Drunk Wood Pigeon Season - when they're sozzled on windfall fruit, they're a ridiculously easy target. Not that I'd complain, they cack over everything. It's when they're being plucked indoors is what I object to...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lexi is the spider expert, while Poppy is a dab hand at sky raisins.


Sky raisins! I love it!


----------



## Jenkins (12 Sep 2020)

Silverstone BTCC at the end of the month has been oficially confirmed as no spectators allowed. I'd not cancelled my hotel booking in the slight hope of being able to attend, so it looks like it's either the CSCC meeting at Donington or finding some bike riding areas in the East Midlands area that weekend.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Sep 2020)

Friday wasn't all bad news, though. I did a click & collect order at the nearest Screwfix on Thursday evening with the intention of riding out there on Friday after work. Got to work on Friday morning and on the board was a warehouse visit to do just round the corner from Screwfix! Did the visit, picked up my order and then dropped it off at home on the way back to work.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2020)

It's slightly damp outside.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2020)

I've just made myself a


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've just made myself a


Nearly finished mine!


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nearly finished mine!



The world's always a better place after a cuppa, isn't it?


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> The world's always a better place after a cuppa, isn't it?


Well I went and made another
Your fault!


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Well I went and made another
> Your fault!



Always happy to help


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2020)

Anyways, sleep time.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, sleep time.


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2020)

Morning y'all time to get a few smiles done


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2020)

It's half past six on a Saturday morning and my metabolism has decided it's time to get up.

For goodness' sake...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2020)

Tea's underway. I gave up on trying to get back to sleep when we had another power cut. It only lasted for a couple of minutes, causing the landline by the bed to complain and for the radio running in the background to switch off, but it set off an alarm outside that was far more persistent. And the alarm only stopped once I'd got my trousers on. It was a bit ''I've started so I'll finish.'' Anyhow, the tea is good.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> the alarm only stopped once I'd got my trousers on



Coincidence?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2020)

Morning.
It's dry out but a bit cloudy . I can see a few light blue patches between the clouds .
Mulling over whether to cancel the trip to Cambridge . The Duxford Museum is still open at the moment but would it be worth it ? I was most disappointed by the Cold War museum at Cosford. It is too cramped and you can't get to see the planes properly .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2020)

I noticed that buying our Jag back at the end of June boosted the economy in July. It must have been from buying the shampoo and polish which did it .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2020)

When I watered our tomatoes in our greenhouse yesterday a frog jumped from one of the pots . Apparently it has been living in there guarding them for quite a while now .


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2020)

Rain overnight. Dry and bright. Off to construct decking for MrsF's best mate as she's redoing her back garden with help from us. She's already bought plants and pots but not put any holes in the pots, so all waterlogged. That's a job for today


----------



## postman (12 Sep 2020)

Right as much as i would like to stay on here.I have a little task to do.Mrs P needs a board attaching to a wall.So my skills are required on the diy front.After watching a hospital prog last night,i shall keep away from any type of saw.A chap cut three fingers off.I have to say he was very calm about it.Very British stiff upper lip.So bye bye for now,i will be Bach as Radar O'Reilly one said.Or was it Arnie Swazfega.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2020)

As it's Saturday I'm having my weekly omnivorous meal today. 

This week it's chicken and chips...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> As it's Saturday I'm having my weekly omnivorous meal today.
> 
> This week it's chicken and chips...


Have some mustard with it. It counts as one of your 5 a day.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2020)

Crumble just removed from the oven


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2020)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Have a  and am listening to Fulham v Arsenal on the radio.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have some mustard with it. It counts as one of your 5 a day.



Too late... 

Burp...


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Sep 2020)

I have eaten a pumpkin donut.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2020)

Half time in the footy. I have just hung up a load of laundry.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Sep 2020)

Drinking green tea


----------



## raleighnut (12 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Drinking green tea


Same here, Aldi finest @59p for 40 teabags of straight Green Tea (no flavourings added) better than Twinings IMHO


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2020)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! COYG!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2020)

Just wandered across the village to the bank to get my statement for the month; I still can't get over the excitement of not seeing red numbers in my bank statements.
The village streets are quiet but you can always hear people in the courtyards as you pass the big gates: there's clearly a lot going on.
On my return I found the chickens are free range again and one did a poo on my nice clean patio. Is this a protest?
And if it is, how do they know?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! COYG!!!


Leeds v Liverpool this afternoon. The prospect of a hammering is not enamouring.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Leeds v Liverpool this afternoon. *The prospect of a hammering is not enamouring.*


You're a poet an' you don't know it.. 🤗


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2020)

Busy day, today. I've cut the grass _and _ put the tea cosy in the wash.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2020)

I had lunch whilst listening to the F1 qually from Mugello. I am now watching the cycling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Busy day, today. I've cut the grass _and _ put the tea cosy in the wash.


I've never washed my tea cosy. I didn't think it would come out of the wash looking noticeably cleaner.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never washed my tea cosy. I didn't think it would come out of the way looking noticeably cleaner.


The inside remains stubbornly tanin stained, but the outside looks cleaner. 

Handy Household Hint #357 ~ To make certain that it dries to the proper shape, pop it over the teapot while it's still damp! HTH


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2020)

If you hear reports of plumes of smoke in southern Germany don't panic: I'm making flapjack.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2020)

Right, I'm going to toddle off to Tesco for some more cat food and a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2020)

Completed MrsF's best mates decking. Just back tomorrow to finish one edge and pop the slate flags down. She was quoted 3 to 5 days to do a smaller area and me and me son did it in a day. MrsF planted up the raised beds. Son happy as he has £200 and I have 3 bottles of red wine.


----------



## mybike (12 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It was going to be a few days away to include the sights of Cambridge .



Has @Reynard been warned?


----------



## mybike (12 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> Yes, I need to go over it again. The bed was pretty weed infested so I'm working on it!
> 
> 
> 
> It is, but you have a point.



And today I found another.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you hear reports of plumes of smoke in southern Germany don't panic: I'm making flapjack.



Flapjack didn't cause a disaster, but it is a bit crumbly. Oats everywhere...

Next time will involve more syrup. Or a longer baking time..


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Sep 2020)

It is rainy here. I cut my grass early today, as I saw rain approaching, and then went in to fettle the Raleigh touring bike as the rain came down. Then I was took ill by some gastro bug mid-morning. I am now lying down with blanket and beagle.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2020)

Ooh look, cranes again! 






Looks like tomorrow's going to be hot. Red sky and all that.

And Leeds gave almost as good as they got.


----------



## tyred (12 Sep 2020)

I had decided to stay another few days as I have found another route that I would like to do but it turned out the b&b I was staying in had been booked out for the weekend so I couldn't stay there any longer. 

I climbed Croagh Patrick this morning with the intention of going home later but changed my mind as it got really stormy and I found another b&b. I will see what the morning looks like. 

This is now my third b&b on this trip and still in the same area...


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just wandered across the village to the bank to get my statement for the month; I still can't get over the excitement of not seeing red numbers in my bank statements.
> The village streets are quiet but you can always hear people in the courtyards as you pass the big gates: there's clearly a lot going on.
> On my return I found the chickens are free range again and one did a poo on my nice clean patio.* Is this a protest?
> And if it is, how do they know?*


More a "Poo test" than a protest I'd say.
As for knowing, bleach or Keyes Fluid can't hide the spot from them.


----------



## tyred (12 Sep 2020)

My phone is demanding that I plug it into the charger. 

Demanding *****


----------



## postman (12 Sep 2020)

This is not the room.But the board over the desk is wot i putt up.And little boxes and clips were added by Miss P .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Sep 2020)

On second pint if London Pride


----------



## tyred (12 Sep 2020)

I'm trying to decide whether or not I should eat the packet of liquorice all-sorts that I have


----------



## Magpies (12 Sep 2020)

Wonderful summery afternoon ..... wandered over to cycle along the Cam from Cambridge towards Bottisham but just too many people about to ride easily ..... so back to the sticks for a long lonelier ride to Fen Drayton lakes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I'm trying to decide whether or not I should eat the packet of liquorice all-sorts that I have


Well, until we can transfer these items using the internet of things and comestible 3D printers, you might as well eat them.


----------



## Magpies (12 Sep 2020)

Or not eat them ..... If you read this first 
https://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the-most-common-licorice-side-effects.htm


----------



## tyred (12 Sep 2020)

I think the o ly side effect of eating liquorice all sorts that I have ever noticed is that for some strange reason, they cause my trousers to shrink.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, until we can transfer these items using the internet of things and comestible 3D printers, you might as well eat them.


The printers are here
https://edition.cnn.com/2014/11/06/tech/innovation/foodini-machine-print-food/index.html

But would you pay for one, £2,380!!
https://www.aniwaa.com/product/3d-printers/choc-edge-choc-creator-2-0-plus/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> The printers are here


But can you download them?


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But can you download them?


The printers or the liquorice allsorts?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> The printers or the liquorice allsorts?


Both, but in that order obviously.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Both, but in that order obviously.


Well, you buy the printer, you can't print what you don't have. However the liquorice allsorts is a Yes.





Note the price.
https://3dmdb.com/en/3d-model/Licorice-Allsorts/294553/?q=licorice


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2020)

Magpies said:


> Or not eat them ..... If you read this first
> https://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the-most-common-licorice-side-effects.htm



.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Well, you buy the printer, you can't print what you don't have. However the liquorice allsorts is a Yes.
> View attachment 546787
> 
> Note the price.
> https://3dmdb.com/en/3d-model/Licorice-Allsorts/294553/?q=licorice


I'm intrigued by the possibility of downloading that bottle of whisky in the photo 
you uploaded to your post.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2020)

A reasonably productive evening in Tesco. Although it would've been more productive if one chap hadn't walked off with half a trolley full of steaks, beef joints and pork chops after sweet-talking the guy on the counter. So much for waiting patiently. 

Anyways, I did pick up a free range chicken, beef mince, a job lot of bacon, salmon fillets, a monkfish tail and tuna steaks for the girls. Plus sausage rolls, some broccoli, asparagus, avocados, pears, breakfast cereal, pasta, and some pre-packed pastries.

Green bins have been productive of late. Been picking up bags of pasta twists and packs of spaghetti at 37p a kilo.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2020)

Oh, and some more bits have turned up for the bike build - grips and cable cutters.

Only need to decide on a chainset now, and then I should (in theory) be able to produce a functioning bicycle.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm intrigued by the possibility of downloading that bottle of whisky in the photo
> you uploaded to your post.


Still at the experimental stage. 
Maybe one day...


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2020)

I need a


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2020)

I need a 🍺


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I need a 🍺


Get it before they close the pubs again.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2020)

Oh, btw dunno if this is any good to you @fossyant but Tesco are selling the boxes of 40 Sheba "fine flakes" in jelly pouches for £9.99


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, btw dunno if this is any good to you @fossyant but Tesco are selling the boxes of 40 Sheba "fine flakes" in jelly pouches for £9.99


Wouldn't it be better for the cats?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's half past six on a Saturday morning and my metabolism has decided it's time to get up.
> 
> For goodness' sake...



It happened again.

Planning a bike ride this time...


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ooh look, cranes again!
> View attachment 546760
> 
> 
> ...


They tend to nest on chimneys . 


deptfordmarmoset said:


> But can you download them?


Just think of the problem you could cause when you pressed print but didn't realise you hadn't set how many !


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> The printers or the liquorice allsorts?


I thought he meant printers .


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2020)

The B&B's sign has blown down overnight. Still windy buf not as bad as last night.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2020)

Morning .
It is looking like it is going to be a nice sunny day here .
I popped up to Halfords yesterday to get some things . I just came away with some micro fibre cloths . They didn't have what I wanted .
Anyway . I had parked next to a big 4x4 thing and it was a bit close I thought I would take the reg number just in case. My car was okay when I got back . When I got home I thought I would just look up the number on the tax check thing just being curious . The number didn't belong to that vehicle ! 
I wonder how many vehicles are going around like that ?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2020)

Morning all late riser today , looks nice outside , let's enjoy the day


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2020)

I think licorice all-sorts are spoilt by that horrible black stuff .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2020)

I suppose I had better get up , put my raincoat, wellies and umbrella on and go and have a shower .


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I think licorice all-sorts are spoilt by that horrible black stuff .



liquorice allsorts!!!


----------



## pawl (13 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I'm trying to decide whether or not I should eat the packet of liquorice all-sorts that I have




I say go got it.Jelly babies for me Yum yum.


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2020)

B&B owner repaired the sign by attaching it back on the post with two G-clamps. 

I approve of such a bodge


----------



## Edwardoka (13 Sep 2020)

Got a houseplant, to give me something to care for. When I unwrapped it it looked rather forlorn, stressed and diseased, but I thought maybe I could cure it by tending to it.

After watching stem rot creep up it for 3 days, on touching the worst stem and having it just fall apart, I just made the decision to cut it down and take cuttings. Hopefully some of them will propagate.
It was a mistake to name the damn thing. 

RIP Jeff Begonia can't belive ur gone


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> liquorice allsorts!!!


If I find any I will pass them on to you .


----------



## Magpies (13 Sep 2020)

Magpies said:


> Or not eat them ..... If you read this first
> https://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the-most-common-licorice-side-effects.htm





dave r said:


> .



I wasn't trying to put you all off your licorice all-sorts ..... really!


----------



## Magpies (13 Sep 2020)

Another balmy morning ..... cycled to St Ives, and lounged around by the riverside before heading back. I can face the week ahead now!


----------



## Speicher (13 Sep 2020)

I must try to make less noise. Should I sell the trombone and the drum kit? There are now two houses for sale in this street. The one opposite me and one about five doors down from that one. I did not know that I was practising that loudly. 

The people looking at the houses have been slowly driving up and down the street. Neither of the houses has a sign outside. Estate agents are easily recognised by their shiny clean cars and smart shoes.


----------



## Speicher (13 Sep 2020)

Quick update: one of the houses has a "proper" size garage, and the other one has the garage split in two. The garage opposite is being reinstated as a full size one*. People do not tend to put cars in garages, but I expect the Estate Agent for both houses has suggested that the two houses would be equally appealing, increasing the chance to sell. 

* Full size but narrow


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2020)

Over did the DIY on the friends decking (7 hours straight). Had a dreadful night, so many aches, especially my dodgy back. Had to tell friend I'll be back in the week to finish it. She's over the moon with the work - all that needs doing is a final piece of decking that needs cutting to the fence posts, and about 5 slate flags laying, but my back ha shad enough. Was too tired yesterday to drink the pain relief red wine ! Even my son was asleep until 12 and missed the start of an event he was going to.


----------



## Speicher (13 Sep 2020)

Tour de France news



Spoiler



Caleb Ewan has just finished eating his banana.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I thought he meant printers .



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qpfvR0LCneU


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Sep 2020)

I seem to be all better today. Still taking it easy. Maybe a bike ride, to test the Raleigh.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qpfvR0LCneU



How long until Star Net becomes self-aware?


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

My only comment on the race.
Why aren't the FIA officials wearing their face masks correctly?


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2020)

Sat watching Project Blue Book (UFO fictional series) as I am ruined. Struggling to get up to refill my glass of red pain relief (wine) - but I get there. 

My wife was telling me to 'back off and finish up' yesterday, but our friend has had a tough time and after her ex-husband had come round and helped her clear the back garden/yard and leave it in such a mess before lockdown, I just had to get the 'one day' major refurb done. Our friend was asking why we were leaving 'gaps' in between each decking board and I explained the contracting/expansion. She said - 'ah that's probably why our expensive composite stuff failed as my husband (ex) hadn't left any and it was all bowed - hence getting riped out'.

It had taken weeks to get decking ordered and delivered, just as we went into local lockdown, so couldn't do it. Managed to get the joists last week, so all was on this weekend as we came out of the local lockdown just over a week ago.

I wasn't going to leave it without the decking being 99% finished and it all cleared up in the day, but that's me, starter finisher, but to my detriment.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2020)

Hmmm, that was an interesting Grand Prix...

Though I suggest that if Mr Bottas really wants to play at being Jason Plato, the BTCC restarts at Thruxton next week.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> Tour de France news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you allowed to say that?


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2020)

Anyways, it's a warm, sunny and breezy day here chez Casa Reynard.

Having a quiet one, just putting the feet up.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2020)

It has been a nice warm sunny day here. I mowed our back lawn and then in the afternoon I cycled over to Lacock to see my brother . It was a pleasant ride and I wasn't in a particular hurry . As there wasn'tn't much of a breeze about I found a head wind whichever way I was pointing.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2020)

I have just about finished my painting of 41312


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have just about finished my painting of 41312


In steam?


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> In steam?



Yes. Arriving into Alresford Station with a rake of coaches.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes. Arriving into Alresford Station with a rake of coaches.


"Blood and Custard"?


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> "Blood and Custard"?



Nope. Dark green jobbies.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2020)

Settling down to watch the GP highlights on 4+1. 

Have a bowl of really fiery Indonesian noodles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have just about finished my painting of 41312



We demand pictures.

I wish I could match your output but I'm afraid I'm... um... what was it?

Oh, yes. Lazy.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We demand pictures.
> 
> I wish I could match your output but I'm afraid I'm... um... what was it?
> 
> Oh, yes. Lazy.


Never veryany good at drawing/painting.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2020)

I'll sort something out tomorrow at some point.  Have removed the last of the masking fluid and I can see that need to just touch up a couple of bits and bobs.

This year I've made the point of trying to find a bit of time to do something, if not every day, then most days at least. On the flip side, most of my recent stuff hasn't been any bigger than 10 x 7 inches.


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2020)

I took the ferry to Clare Island today, did an approximately 20km hike. Weather was nice, sunny, dry but windy. Got drenched on the little ferry as waves washed over the open deck. 

Ferry was made in Glasgow in 1972 according to manufacturer's name plate and still in daily use yet some insurance companies refuse to quote my 1996 car as it is too old and high risk...


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I took the ferry to Clare Island today, did an approximately 20km hike. Weather was nice, sunny, dry but windy. Got drenched on the little ferry as waves washed over the open deck.
> 
> Ferry was made in Glasgow in 1972 according to manufacturer's name plate and still in daily use yet some insurance companies refuse to quote my 1996 car as it is too old and high risk...


Any pirates sighted


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any pirates sighted


None thankfully!


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2020)

My hiking boots stink

I put them out in the car.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> My hiking boots stink
> 
> I put them out in the car.


Not bad enough for them to walk there on their own?

Just think, you've to get in that car.


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not bad enough for them to walk there on their own?
> 
> Just think, you've to get in that car.


I don't need to drive anywhere tomorrow as I will be back on the bike now that the gale has died down.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I don't need to drive anywhere tomorrow as I will be back on the bike now that the gale has died down.


You just going to dump your car there then, home on the bike!


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Get it before they close the pubs again.


It's not the pubs - it's my fridge. The stock controller is absolutely useless.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2020)

A  while watching MOTD.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> It's not the pubs - it's my fridge. The stock controller is absolutely useless.


They're selling it like it was going out of fashion. You need to take control of your stock, not leave it to someone else.


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You just going to dump your car there then, home on the bike!


I'll probably be driving home on Tuesday and the smell should have abated by then. If not, all four windows open...


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> They're selling it like it was going out of fashion. *You need to take control of your stock, not leave it to someone else*.


There's no chance of me allowing anyone else near my beer stock - when I actually have some in that is.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2020)

For the first time in over a month - wheelie bin news!

The non recyclable bin is out ready for emptying tomorrow. If it wasn't for the bag of grass clippings and the remnants of a storage unit making up the bulk of the load (and hiding the clippings), I wouldn't have bothered for another couple of weeks. There may even be enough in the recycling bin for that to need emptying next week. Oh the excitement.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I'll probably be driving home on Tuesday and the smell should have abated by then. If not, all four windows open...



If they're smelly on the inside, then chuck some bicarb in them.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> If they're smelly on the inside, then chuck some bicarb in them.


And if there's a checkpoint, how does he explain the white powder inside the boots!!

If they were smelly on the outside, he could wash it off. Simple.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> And if there's a checkpoint, how does he explain the white powder inside the boots!!
> 
> If they were smelly on the outside, he could wash it off. Simple.



Pack em with scrunched up newspaper.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Pack em with scrunched up newspaper.


If he does that after being stopped, it will look suspicious.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2020)

Another  while watching the cricket highlights.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2020)

Anyways, I'm calling it a night. Time this little Reynard was in bed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I'm calling it a night. Time this little Reynard was in bed.



Good morning.

I'm still recovering from yesterdays excesses. Work is going to be interesting...


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I'm still recovering from yesterdays excesses. Work is going to be interesting...



Work is always interesting 

Morning y'all


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2020)

Morning - working in the conservatory today - weather looks nice so I'm going for a ride at lunch. Hopefully won't be too hot in here for my 2pm meeting on 'Teams'


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2020)

PS less sore and stiff today, so back on the bike later.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2020)

We are off to the seaside .
Bye !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2020)

Good morning all. I'm unusually peckish for this time in the morning. Luckily, the red-stickered smoked salmon that I got from LiDL needs eating. So does the avocado. So, toasted sourdough, hummus, salmon, avocado, plus an end of a salami, that should get me through.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Another  while watching the cricket highlights.


I've only just watched this on catch up. I got the impression that Woakes took 3 wickets in different ways from exactly the same delivery. Another improbable collapse from Australia.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2020)

Time for an early lunch break. Off on the bike I go.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2020)

Warm, sunny and only slightly breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning, I have done a load of laundry, tidied away a few things, and puttered about in the garden. I will shortly be having some lunch. Well, that might have to wait as I have a very purry Poppycat on my lap.

After lunch, I will need to hang out the laundry, prep the cauliflower for tonight and then there may be some bicycle tinkering on the agenda.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2020)

Oh, and as promised... 







LMS Ivatt class 2MT loco 41312, 10 x 7 inch mixed media (ink, watercolour & coloured pencil) on Langton's hot-pressed paper.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2020)

What a glorious day


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2020)

I've just remembered something that woke me from a dozing state last night. The World Service was playing in the background and they were covering the California fires. The reporter said that the authorities were ''scrambling to fly in fire engines'' but he failed to run ''fly in'' together so that I was left thinking that surely they must have figured out by now that fire engines were spectacularly badly adapted for flying in.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2020)

Other than flinging supper together (bbq chicken wings, cauliflower cheese and a jacket spud), I'm done for the day, so sitting down with a nice  and a chunk of toblerone.

Had a nice bit of tinker time with the bike build; grips are on, shifter & brake pods are where they should be (I was only a couple of mm out after taking the measurements off the hybrid) and I've finished the cabling.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Sep 2020)

Five bicycle chains arrived today. Recumbent will be due new chain before winter. So I have enough for this change and the next.


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2020)

Now enjoying a second pint for dessert while overlooking Croagh Patrick.





The downside of not having booked a table is being booted out to the smoking area to eat.

On the plus side, for once I got served by the attractive waitress


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> Now enjoying a second pint for dessert while overlooking Croagh Patrick.
> View attachment 547102
> 
> 
> ...



Are you normally served by ugly ones ?


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2020)

Cats fed. Almost time to feed me. I has a hungry.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2020)

Eating the crumbly flapjack and drinking tea. Once you realise the flapjack is essentially cereal without milk and use a spoon it works quite well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2020)

IN addition to the above events, I have just noticed that I need a shave.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just remembered something that woke me from a dozing state last night. The World Service was playing in the background and they were covering the California fires. The reporter said that the authorities were ''scrambling to fly in fire engines'' but he failed to run ''fly in'' together so that I was left thinking that surely they must have figured out by now that fire engines were spectacularly badly adapted for flying in.


Grumman do a good version of one though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2020)

Bag packed, breakfast things prepared; time for bed.

See you all tomorrow...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Grumman do a good version of one though.


!?


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> !?









Canadair


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 547185
> 
> 
> Canadair


I had a quick look on Wikipedia but didn't see that one. It looks stream powered to me though.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a quick look on Wikipedia but didn't see that one. It looks stream powered to me though.


Mars and Martin are another two.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> IN addition to the above events, I have just noticed that I need a shave.


Can offer a cheap, close shave!


----------



## Jenkins (14 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> We are off to the seaside .
> Bye !


I was already there. Fantastic day, ruined by work.


----------



## gbb (14 Sep 2020)

Jupiter still visible now in the SSW. With a birdscope you can see 4 moons as well.


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2020)

Someone has listed a "very light alloy framed gravel bike" on local Facebook buy and sell page but the (blurred and incorrectly orientated) photos show a rusty '80s cheapo MTB with plastic canti brakes. Bike apparently has 26 inch weals (whatever they are. Maybe I need some for my bike too) and comes with a jelly saddle. 

You sometimes look at ads and wonder if people are really thick or trying to be deceptive.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

gbb said:


> Jupiter still visible now in the SSW. With a birdscope you can see 4 moons as well.


What bearing(magnetic) and angle above the horizon!


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> Someone has listed a "very light alloy framed gravel bike" on local Facebook buy and sell page but the (blurred and incorrectly orientated) photos show a rusty '80s cheapo MTB with plastic canti brakes. Bike apparently has 26 inch weals (whatever they are. Maybe I need some for my bike too) and comes with a jelly saddle.
> 
> You sometimes look at ads and wonder if people are really thick or trying to be deceptive.



According to a dear friend who worked a 25 year stint at the CAB, probably the former. Some bods really are that thick.

Weals are bruises, btw...


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> According to a dear friend who worked a 25 year stint at the CAB, probably the former. Some bods really are that thick.
> 
> Weals are bruises, btw...


Criminal Assets Bureau!


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

I have a  and a scone.

Have also bought some bike bits.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a scone.
> 
> Have also bought some bike bits.


You can't eat the bike bits!!


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You can't eat the bike bits!!



Of course I can't. The do, surprisingly, belong on the bike. Or will, when they arrive. 

Then, I will have the dubious pleasure (!) of fitting the chain and indexing the gears...


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Wow!! That flew right under my house....
> And they said it was an earthquake!


Aftershocks on early Monday morning!
23:20:52.5 UTC(BST -1 hour)

https://earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk/earthquakes/recent_events/20200913232030.html#page=summary


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

Social media anxiety is basically Conspiracy Theories about yourself.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

Dreams are what would happen if a computer was programmed to make a world by itself. 

Prove me wrong!


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

Seeings that a Human brain is an organic computer... I quite like my dreams when they do play ball... 

Anyways, speaking of, it's high time I hightailed it off to bed. Nunnight one and all!


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

Is this proof that time travel is possible?


----------



## gbb (15 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> What bearing(magnetic) and angle above the horizon!


Cant say specifically but I look south and low, almost anytime after darkness falls. Its particually brighter than the stars you can see. Jupiter itself appears as a very small circle, the moons almost as pinpricks of light nearby. I'm using a x200 birdscope.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2020)

I cleaned my bike yesterday: several hours of riding along a path apparently surfaced with chalk dust on Sunday left it slightly monochrome, like a photo left on a windowsill for a few years.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2020)

Time to start waking up 
Morning y'all


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Sep 2020)

Cleaned the bike yesterday after a dusty ride on Sunday. Found a broken spoke. I’ve never replaced a spoke before so took the wheel to the bike shop. If they fixed it, how long would it take? It’d be ready by the middle of October! Could they sell me the spoke so I can fix it myself? Yes! Wait, no! Not in stock. So this morning I’ll be trying to source a new spoke. I’ll buy a few spares too.

I need to fix it as I have a DIY audax on Thursday!


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Cleaned the bike yesterday after a dusty ride on Sunday. Found a broken spoke. I’ve never replaced a spoke before so took the wheel to the bike shop. If they fixed it, how long would it take? It’d be ready by the middle of October! Could they sell me the spoke so I can fix it myself? Yes! Wait, no! Not in stock. So this morning I’ll be trying to source a new spoke. I’ll buy a few spares too.
> 
> I need to fix it as I have a DIY audax on Thursday!


Front or rear wheel ?
If it is the rear wheel you may have to remove the rear sprockets depending on which side it is located .
It is quite easy just to replace a single spoke .
If you ever get any old damaged wheels it can be useful to remove the spokes and nipples as spares .


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2020)

Morning .
Looks like it is going to be another good day.
We had a nice day down at the seaside yesterday but the drive down was held up by road works and traffic . It seemed as though all of those working from home had decided to have the day off and go to the beach . 
Corfe Castle looked really impressive standing perched high up on a hill . We turned left and headed for Old Harry Rocks .
Parking was a problem as a lot of the places were full , but we did find a National Trust place at South Beach where we could park . Surprisingly there weren't that many people on the beach, they were probably either in the pubs or in their boats.
The return journey was quite once we got past Corfe Castle .


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2020)

Coffee on the patio after a pleasant 10 miles 🚲


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2020)

The past few times we have been down to Dorset we have seen an Airbus A400M the over Weymouth area. Yesterday one was doing circuits and bumps at Bournemouth Airport. I've often wondered where they have been to when I see them fly by here .
They must have to go elsewhere to practice as Bride Norton has only one runway .


----------



## Speicher (15 Sep 2020)

Yesterday evening a hot air balloon flew over my house.

Some years ago, a hot air balloon nearly didn't fly over my house! It was far too low, and as I live at the top of a hill, he had to gain some height very extremely really quickly. cue lots of loud whissing and hooshing noises.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

gbb said:


> Cant say specifically but I look south and low, almost anytime after darkness falls. Its particually brighter than the stars you can see. Jupiter itself appears as a very small circle, the moons almost as pinpricks of light nearby. I'm using a x200 birdscope.


If it's low in the sky, I've no chance of seeing it. M62 to the south of me. Always well lit up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yesterday evening a hot air balloon flew over my house.
> 
> Some years ago, a hot air balloon nearly didn't fly over my house! It was far too low, and as I live at the top of a hill, he had to gain some height very extremely really quickly. cue lots of loud whissing and hooshing noises.


I'll bet there were some wooshing and hissing noises, too. A balloon race once started near our house, when I was a kid.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2020)

There I was, patiently tracking my delivery. 5 drops away, 3 drops away. Then 2 minutes later: ''sorry, we missed you.'' It turns out that my front door bell isn't working!


----------



## Phaeton (15 Sep 2020)

I have to man the phones this afternoon, I hate with a passion answering the phone


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

Warm, sunny and a light breeze here chez Casa Reynard.

Still feeling rather tired and run down, so have done some gentle puttering about and stretched another piece of watercolour paper. I am really pleased with the painting of the Ivatt, so I'm going to do another railway-themed one. Sticking with the Mid Hants I think, but moving from Alresford to Medstead & Four Marks.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is this proof that time travel is possible?
> View attachment 547227



Now that's well weird...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Now that's well weird...


I guess we'll see you later today then.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2020)

Got sent home from work, as I had fever and headache overnight. The sun is orange, due to the smoke in the upper atmosphere, because of the fires on the west coast. So I'm all about the news this morning. I have to go and get tested for Covid.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There I was, patiently tracking my delivery. 5 drops away, 3 drops away. Then 2 minutes later: ''sorry, we missed you.'' It turns out that my front door bell isn't working!


What had you ordered ? 
A door bell ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Got sent home from work, as I had fever and headache overnight. The sun is orange, due to the smoke in the upper atmosphere, because of the fires on the west coast. So I'm all about the news this morning. I have to go and get tested for Covid.


I hope you simply have an ordinary little bug. I had a swab test this morning, self administered, as part of an Office of National Statistics research project. I can stick swabs up my nose all day but find the back of the throat thing almost impossible.

That pollution from the west coast fires is astonishing. The fires are 2/3rds of a continent away!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Front or rear wheel ?
> If it is the rear wheel you may have to remove the rear sprockets depending on which side it is located .
> It is quite easy just to replace a single spoke .
> If you ever get any old damaged wheels it can be useful to remove the spokes and nipples as spares .


It was the rear wheel. I managed to get a new spoke this morning. I had to remove both the cassette and disc rotor. All went well and the wheel is back on the bike. It’s 97% ish true which is good enough for me. Aiming for truing perfection is the path to madness. Plus I don’t have the patience.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2020)

The conservatory office is too hot, so gone to the sofa office.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

Just about to have lunch, when my 93 year old neighbour comes and bangs on my door and accuses me of stealing his battery charger. Won't listen to anything I say and storms off telling me never to darken his door again. (I won't, he keeps a shotgun.)

Now I *do* have a battery charger. But it's one I bought in Screwfix just over a year and a half ago ago after my old one went tits up, and I still have the box, instructions and till receipt - including the slip for my bank card. I lent the charger to him last year when he couldn't get his mower started. Either he's under the impression that mine is his, or he does have one and simply can't find it...

I've known the guy for 35 years, and that's just left me totally flabbergasted, angry and betrayed. Did our friendship mean so little that he's willing to do that? I'd bought him some beers the other night meaning to drop them by later in the week. I've just poured them down the sink in a fit of pique. 

He's normally a really rational chap that you can reason with, and this is well out of character for him.

I am soooooooooooo bloody cross.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

Well, he's just banged on my door again and come to apologise, really contrite like...

It's too late for the beer, and my trust is rather shot.

Though am wondering whether dementia might be an issue here. This is the sort of thing I saw from dad when things started to go down the can. But still...


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just about to have lunch, when my 93 year old neighbour comes and bangs on my door and accuses me of stealing his battery charger. Won't listen to anything I say and storms off telling me never to darken his door again. (I won't, he keeps a shotgun.)
> 
> Now I *do* have a battery charger. But it's one I bought in Screwfix just over a year and a half ago ago after my old one went tits up, and I still have the box, instructions and till receipt - including the slip for my bank card. I lent the charger to him last year when he couldn't get his mower started. Either he's under the impression that mine is his, or he does have one and simply can't find it...
> 
> ...


He may be losing his grip on reality, you know.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> He may be losing his grip on reality, you know.



Quite possibly.

Because why else would anyone risk a three decade plus friendship over something so damn trivial?


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

In any case, I need chocolate.

Possibly several kilos thereof.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Coffee on the patio after a pleasant 10 miles 🚲



That's a very long patio.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2020)

My neighbours have a visitor who pops in every now and then. She never ever stops talking..
She must play wind instruments as she's mastered the art of talking and inhaling at the same time! 

At first I thought it was a pimple on her jaw, but now I realise it's actually a grease nipple!! 

I'm going to sit round the corner of the garden so I can read my book in peace 📙


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2020)

S


PeteXXX said:


> My neighbours have a visitor who pops in every now and then. She never ever stops talking..
> She must play wind instruments as she's mastered the art of talking and inhaling at the same time!
> 
> At first I thought it was a pimple on her jaw, but now I realise it's actually a grease nipple!!
> ...


Sounds like my aunt!


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

Anyways,  and toblerone should help soothe my shot nerves...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Quite possibly.
> 
> Because why else would anyone risk a three decade plus friendship over something so damn trivial?


Unfortunately, you might have to be a friend/family for him to be able to think of you turning on him.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My neighbours have a visitor who pops in every now and then. She never ever stops talking..
> She must play wind instruments as she's mastered the art of talking and inhaling at the same time!
> 
> At first I thought it was a pimple on her jaw, but now I realise it's actually a grease nipple!!
> ...


Circular breathing is a talent, circular talking an affliction.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Unfortunately, you might have to be a friend/family for him to be able to think of you turning on him.



Yeah...

*sigh*


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

Right, time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to go feed me.

The little darlings have a fresh tuna steak to share, and muggins has a monkfish tail to go with new potatoes and steamed greens.


----------



## Speicher (15 Sep 2020)

Just for @Reynard - cats and railways, and more railways. 

https://www.railwaycat.com/gallery_673359.html


----------



## Speicher (15 Sep 2020)

They are all lovely but this might be my favourite. It looks just like the Ticket Office at Kidderminster, where I used to be a Volunteer ticket person. 
https://www.railwaycat.com/photo_14162464.html


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2020)

I'm listening to the radio and George Harrison says it's all right so we can all relax


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> Just for @Reynard - cats and railways, and more railways.
> 
> https://www.railwaycat.com/gallery_673359.html



I really like those!  Cheered me up no end.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Now that's well weird...


Nearly as bad as "Last seen in 11 minutes time".


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nearly as bad as "Last seen in 11 minutes time".



Tell me about it... Maybe the server clock is shonky...


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

Mmmmm, lovely supper. That monkfish tail with sage and wrapped in bacon was just lush.  There's still enough left for another meal for mum and me, as it was a whopper of a piece of fish. (Marked down from £12 to £3!)

And finished the meal off with some raspberries.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> They are all lovely but this might be my favourite. It looks just like the Ticket Office at Kidderminster, where I used to be a Volunteer ticket person.
> https://www.railwaycat.com/photo_14162464.html



Hmm...

No Skimbleshanks though...


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2020)

If it has real strawberry it must be healthy...


----------



## gbb (15 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> If it's low in the sky, I've no chance of seeing it. M62 to the south of me. Always well lit up.


It's one of the brightest things in the sky at the moment so...maybe you can. When I say low...its not horizon low but one of the lowest lights visible. I notice there must be hazy cloud out there tonight, non stars visible, or anything else.

Next thing to identify, 5am, theres an even brighter 'star' visible to the east, extremely bright, this morning it was to the right of a crescent moon. I did wonder if it's a satellite ?


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

gbb said:


> It's one of the brightest things in the sky at the moment so...maybe you can. When I say low...its not horizon low but one of the lowest lights visible. I notice there must be hazy cloud out there tonight, non stars visible, or anything else.
> 
> *Next thing to identify, 5am, theres an even brighter 'star' visible to the east, extremely bright, this morning it was to the right of a crescent moon. * I did wonder if it's a satellite ?


Keep an eye on the news for sightings of three wise men.


----------



## Speicher (15 Sep 2020)

My emails think I am in Spain.


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2020)

I think I might need to buy a new phone as the battery life in this one lasts about as long as a Player's No. 6.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I think I might need to buy a new phone as the battery life in this one lasts about as long as a Player's No. 6.



Or a new battery. That's a damn sight less spendy...


----------



## Jenkins (15 Sep 2020)

We have the top manager for this area visiting the office on Thursday. It's my rest day. I wonder if the visit was timed deliberately?

Oddly, the management bod & myself share a first name so he is nicknamed "Big Phil" in the team I'm in. A few years ago there were three of us with the same first name in the same team - Phil Senior (the oldest), Phil Junior (myself, the yougest) and Strange Phil (he was from Essex)


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> We have the top manager for this area visiting the office on Thursday. It's my rest day. I wonder if the visit was timed deliberately?
> 
> Oddly, the management bod & myself share a first name so he is nicknamed "Big Phil" in the team I'm in. A few years ago there were three of us with the same first name in the same team - Phil Senior (the oldest), Phil Junior (myself, the yougest) and Strange Phil (he was from Essex)



Hmmm, at one point, I knew six Lindas.

Fortunately, none of them knew each other, else it would've been a pain keeping them all straight.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> We have the top manager for this area visiting the office on Thursday. It's my rest day. I wonder if the visit was timed deliberately?
> 
> Oddly, the management bod & myself share a first name so he is nicknamed "Big Phil" in the team I'm in. A few years ago there were three of us with the same first name in the same team - Phil Senior (the oldest), Phil Junior (myself, the yougest) and Strange Phil (he was from Essex)


Wouldn't "Big Phil" make it four?


----------



## Jenkins (15 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't "Big Phil" make it four?


No - he's never worked locally. I think he was promoted from somewhere in th Midlands.


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Or a new battery. That's a damn sight less spendy...


True, and it is my inclination to attempt to repair everything. 

However I wonder is it worthwhile as this was only a cheap phone in the first place (Alcatel A3) and probably even the cheapest smart phone on the market today is probably better spec as the pace of technology with these things is so fast.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Sep 2020)

We currently have at least 2 Matts, Steves and Marks which can get confusing. Then in October the return of Richard & Julie from loan to another team - that takes some effort to get right.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> True, and it is my inclination to attempt to repair everything.
> 
> However I wonder is it worthwhile as this was only a cheap phone in the first place (Alcatel A3) and probably even the cheapest smart phone on the market today is probably better spec as the pace of technology with these things is so fast.



Hmm... I bought a new battery for my Samsung Galaxy S2 last year. That set me back 20 notes.

I keep thinking about upgrading it, but then I hardly use it - as a phone or otherwise. Most of my internetting and communication is done via the laptop.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> We currently have at least 2 Matts, Steves and Marks which can get confusing. Then in October the return of Richard & Julie from loan to another team - that takes some effort to get right.


Worked in one place with three Marks, two Johns, four Petes, two Pats(one of each).


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I think I might need to buy a new phone as the battery life in this one lasts about as long as a Player's No. 6.


I never see those in The States anymore.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I never see those in The States anymore.


Went here five years, at least, ago.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2020)

I've just made myself a  and am pondering my next art project.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Went here five years, at least, ago.


Players cigarettes gone now too? That's just plain sad, but I haven't smoked in 40 years, and I suppose that sort of thing, spread over many people, has a lot to do with it.If I had my Mams' smoking habit, I could have been more support.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've just made myself a  and am pondering my next art project.


4465, _"Dominion of Pakistan"_, one of the lesser known A4's.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Players cigarettes gone now too? That's just plain sad, but I haven't smoked in 40 years, and I suppose that sort of thing, spread over many people, has a lot to do with it.If I had my Mams' smoking habit, I could have been more support.


Just another name from the past that some mention, without even knowing what they were.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> 4465, _"Dominion of Pakistan"_, one of the lesser known A4's.



Maybe one for another time. I'm staying on the Mid Hants with their Urie S15 #506 - have some sources sorted, just need to figure out the composition. Although that plan may change, as it's another one that really challenges my crap landscape painting skills.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

I think our Players' may have come from Canada. I was more a Kool Menthol sort of guy.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Maybe one for another time. I'm staying on the Mid Hants with their Urie S15 #506 - have some sources sorted, just need to figure out the composition. Although that plan may change, as it's another one that really challenges my crap landscape painting skills.


https://uriesociety.co.uk/s15-506/


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think our Players' may have come from Canada. I was more a Kool Menthol sort of guy.


Menthol cigarettes now banned over here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Menthol cigarettes now banned over here.


They're the healthy alternative. A penguin named Willie told me so.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)




----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2020)

Anyway, bed for me.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyway, bed for me.


Sithi


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm... I bought a new battery for my Samsung Galaxy S2 last year. That set me back 20 notes.
> 
> I keep thinking about upgrading it, but then I hardly use it - as a phone or otherwise. Most of my internetting and communication is done via the laptop.


I basically never use it as a phone. That would mean I have to speak to people 

I have got into the habit of using it as a camera as it is lighter to carry than my proper cameras and I do use it as a mobile computer quite a bit when out and about so I can check things if need be. On this little tour for example I was able to check for accommodation as I went along, check and confirm ferry times, check routes on Google maps, check the weather forecast etc.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2020)

Morning.
I have just put our dustbin out. I hope that the parcel wrapped in cobweb wasn't a meal the spider was saving for later .


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2020)

Morning all , been busy in the garage tinkering since just after 5 
First cuppa downed
Showered 
Relaxing now before work


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2020)

Ooh! That's a bit disconcerting! 
I'm watching GMB and the way in which they have made it look like P. Morgan and S. Read are sitting closer together makes their hands disappear when they wave their arms about which makes me think I have a migraine coming on .


----------



## Phaeton (16 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just about to have lunch, when my 93 year old neighbour comes and bangs on my door and accuses me of stealing his battery charger. Won't listen to anything I say and storms off telling me never to darken his door again. (I won't, he keeps a shotgun.)
> 
> Now I *do* have a battery charger. But it's one I bought in Screwfix just over a year and a half ago ago after my old one went tits up, and I still have the box, instructions and till receipt - including the slip for my bank card. I lent the charger to him last year when he couldn't get his mower started. Either he's under the impression that mine is his, or he does have one and simply can't find it...
> 
> ...


Please don't be too harsh on him, he could be starting to experiencing dementia, or even something like a water infection affects the mind, especially older Gentlemen. Does he have any relatives who come to visit, might just be worth mentioning to them,


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2020)

Holiday finishes today. Time to go home to normality


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all , been busy in the garage tinkering since just after 5
> First cuppa downed
> Showered
> Relaxing now before work


I bet that made the neighbours happy ! Banging , grinding, radio going full blast !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2020)

The battery I ordered for the electric pedal car I found thrown into a ditch a while ago should arrive today . My grandson likes playing in it but it is a bit tiring pushing him up the garden in it . It may still be a challenge to get it working but we thought that £17 including delivery wasn't much to spend on it in the chance of getting it working . I've tested the motors and they work, it's a question of whether the other electrics work . We will see later .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2020)

I got up at 6 this morning and discovered that the backs of my legs were aching . I was walking stiff legged like a mummy from a horror movie! . The muscles are aching. Not used to walking I suppose !


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Sep 2020)

Why does the Mundane thread disappear off my 'New Posts' notification, and why, when I search for it and use @Katherine as the 'by', does it not show up?? 🤔 

BTW Black bin's bin emptied..


----------



## Phaeton (16 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> Time to go home to normality


Where is this mystical place of which you speak?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Why does the Mundane thread disappear off my 'New Posts' notification, and why, when I search for it and use @Katherine as the 'by', does it not show up?? 🤔
> 
> BTW Black bin's bin emptied..


The wonders of "Search" !
Things don't exist, but you can usually find the thread if you Google it .


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> The wonders of "Search" !
> Things don't exist, but you can usually find the thread if you Google it .


That might actually be quicker! 😂


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2020)

I'm just working on a picture that my daughter said that my grandson would like for his room .
It is a 1960 Cooper T53 and it is parked without a driver. She said that they would like a number on it as it hasn't one at the moment .
I've just drawn out the numbers 16, Jack Brabham. 
As the car is static I now have to draw out some block tread patterns for the tyres, they weren't slicks . 3 tyres showing , 4 rows on the front and 5 on the rear . I may be some time !


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> The battery I ordered for the electric pedal car I found thrown into a ditch a while ago should arrive today . My grandson likes playing in it but it is a bit tiring pushing him up the garden in it . It may still be a challenge to get it working but we thought that £17 including delivery wasn't much to spend on it in the chance of getting it working . I've tested the motors and they work, it's a question of whether the other electrics work . We will see later .


I've used one of the motors out of one on a radio controlled car. You'd not believe the size.


----------



## mistyoptic (16 Sep 2020)

Men from the Council outside my back garden removing a large tree. We expressed concern that it had some dead branches over a footpath and their expert had a look and condemned the whole thing


----------



## Phaeton (16 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> 3 tyres showing , 4 rows on the front and 5 on the rear . I may be some time !


With 18 tyres on the car did that not make it difficult to turn?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2020)

I've just been for my flu jab. The health centre was a bit of a shock to the system - it was the first time I've been there since last year and I had to have the thermometer gun pointed at my forehead before I was allowed in.


----------



## Speicher (16 Sep 2020)

One (of the many) hopsitals that I visited over the last twelve months had a full body scanner for temperature taking. I had to stand about three feet away from it. It occurred to me that if someone pressed wrong button, I could be transported into another universe.


----------



## Speicher (16 Sep 2020)

According to Mr Boris, people "want to ascertain that they have Corona Virus". 

Can we find the school of plain speaking that Nicola Sturgeon attended?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2020)

Trying to replicate the tread pattern is heading my do in !


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2020)

Warm, sunny and VERY breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

I had to cycle to the village to post a couple of letters for mum, as the postbox just over the other side of the railway crossing still hasn't been replaced. Now I know how much that bout of sinusitis has taken out of me - just over four miles cycled, half of that into a hellacious headwind, and I'm bloomin' cream crackered.

Have also got some apples cooking away with large chunk of fresh ginger, cloves, star anise, cardamom pods and cassia to make another batch of spiced apple jelly. It's lovely on hot buttered toast. 

Will shortly be knocking off for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Please don't be too harsh on him, he could be starting to experiencing dementia, or even something like a water infection affects the mind, especially older Gentlemen. Does he have any relatives who come to visit, might just be worth mentioning to them,



His niece and nephew come every Tuesday to do his groceries, so they were there yesterday. Apparently they were trying to get his mower started - from what I could gather.

My dad had dementia, so been there, done that, got the whole wardrobe of t-shirts.

Cyril did come back to apologise - very contritely - later in the afternoon, but I have to admit that I'm still very shaken. And wary.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Trying to replicate the tread pattern is heading my do in !



How big is this drawing? Surely a few loose zig-zags will do?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> How big is this drawing? Surely a few loose zig-zags will do?


Bigger than A3.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Bigger than A3.



I rarely work that big these days, because if I do, I get caught up in just that kind of detail thing, and it's a right pain. I once spent a whole day painting the number plate on a rally car...  That painting (Opel Manta, 1983 Manx) was 20 x 16, btw...

At least working 10 x 7, I can get away with a few scribbles to suggest the detail.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2020)

My battery arrived but no joy with the pedal car . Will have to think .
I've been and bought a new Easter egg to replace the one that I head butted when I fell off my bike.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2020)

I have a  and a bag of some cheesy biskit thingies.

Am waiting for the oven to preheat so I can cook the chicken I bought on Saturday night. Paid £1.13 for a 1.8kg free range chicken. I did play Freezer Tetris and managed to get the two lots of salmon fillets and the beef mince in there, but I have to cook the chicken as the freezer is now officially full. 

Oh, and the girls will have their share of chicken too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> ...Freezer Tetris...


----------



## mybike (16 Sep 2020)

Is it just me, but are the page numbers that you have read no longer changing colour?


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


>



Exactly!


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2020)

Just uploaded a few bits to the "I've Been Painting Again" thread.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ive-been-painting-again.243960/page-9#post-6133614

As well as the Ivatt, I've added a motor racing one and a male nude.


----------



## mybike (16 Sep 2020)

All this talk of food forced me to open a Knoppers.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2020)

The chicken is in the oven.

But I am having sausage rolls, cauliflower cheese and roast tomatoes for supper. And there's papaya for afters.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My battery arrived but no joy with the pedal car . Will have to think .
> I've been and bought a new Easter egg to replace the one that I head butted when I fell off my bike.


Check the inline fuse is still intact, and that the battery is connected the right way round. Don't rely on Red being positive.


----------



## mybike (16 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My battery arrived but no joy with the pedal car . Will have to think .
> I've been and bought a new Easter egg to replace the one that I head butted when I fell off my bike.



Fuse. power supply, connector?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2020)

I just had a spell of hypotension after getting up following a long period sitting down and letting the early evening sun wash over me. Plus my resting heart rate is down in the 50s. (Usually low 60s.) I wonder whether I'm having a reaction to the flu jab. That would be a first time.

No worrying symptoms though. I'll complain tomorrow if any develop overnight.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2020)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

I feel very tired this evening, but then I didn't get a decent night's sleep last night.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2020)

I need to have a shave and clean the kitchen.

I think I'll have a cup of tea.


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2020)

The downside of returning from a cycling/hiking break is a big bag of sweaty clothes to wash!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need to have a shave and clean the kitchen.
> 
> I think I'll have a cup of tea.


Exemplary use of the tactical tea break. I hope our young readers realise how much they can benefit from emulating such an experienced practitioner.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> All this talk of food forced me to open a Knoppers.


I shall too, then, in solidarity.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

I do not have Covid!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2020)

(Scurries off to google Knoppers....)


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need to have a shave and clean the kitchen.
> 
> I think I'll have a cup of tea.


In which order will you be doing them?


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> (Scurries off to google Knoppers....)


I'd be careful if I were you!!


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> The downside of returning from a cycling/hiking break is a big bag of sweaty clothes to wash!


You'll be doing them by hand.
The mangle still working properly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

I have invented a new "burger", made of Italian sausage, bread crumbs, pepper, and onion.
Kind of like peppers and salsiccia, in a patty, on a bun.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> (Scurries off to google Knoppers....)


They are in the Aldi, five for a buckeighty-nine. In The States, of course.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'd be careful if I were you!!



Voice of experience, clearly.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> They are in the Aldi, five for a buckeighty-nine. In The States, of course.


Fare to The States will push that price up, a bit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> (Scurries off to google Knoppers....)


I just did a search for Knoppers on Aldi's UK site and got zero results. Does the UK have any proper Knoppers shoppers?


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Voice of experience, clearly.


With a name like that, what would you expect if you got one letter wrong?


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2020)

Poppy is having one of her "mad moments" and is currently chasing her tail.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just did a search for Knoppers on Aldi's UK site and got zero results. Does the UK have any proper Knoppers shoppers?



View: https://youtu.be/2YQ-qeXMrqI


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Fare to The States will push that price up, a bit.


That's what I paid the other day, anyway.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's what I paid the other day, anyway.


You're in The States anyway. Head start straight away.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

Aldis sells a lot of food from Germany here. Much of the local population around here, especially outside of the city, is of German background to some extent. Road names and surnames on mailboxes are a study for the linguist in rural areas. Used to be, we all had to have name and adress on pickup trucks, and that was a Tower of Babel, too.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Aldis sells a lot of food from Germany here. Much of the local population around here, especially outside of the city, is of German background to some extent. Road names and surnames on mailboxes are a study for the linguist in rural areas. Used to be, we all had to have name and adress on pickup trucks, and that was a *Tower of Babel,* too.


Just down the hill from Solomons Temple, Mount Zion, and if I were to get off my backside I can see the West Bank.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

I'm about 100 klicks NNW of your 20. Oh, not Mount Zion Illinois, I suppose.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Where is this mystical place of which you speak?


https://www.normal.org/


----------



## Speicher (16 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Exemplary use of the tactical tea break. I hope our young readers realise how much they can benefit from emulating such an experienced practitioner.



Older readers realise will agree with you.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm about 100 klicks NNW of your 20. Oh, not Mount Zion Illinois, I suppose.


Not unless it's around 1/2 mile from Solomons Temple and the Walls of Jericho.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not unless it's around 1/2 mile from Solomons Temple and the Walls of Jericho.


Is that over by Hervey City, and Spitler Woods?


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Is that over by Hervey City, and Spitler Woods?


Both of them are near the Valley of Oaks, is that nearby?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

Spitler Woods is old growth white oaks, red oaks, and the shag-bark hickory
Also the yellow billed cuckoo and the eastern peewee.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

I once saw some elk near there, but they were from a game preserve, so I guess it is good I did not shoot them. I was astonished at their size.
8 feet tall, 800 pounds. My bow and arrows would have been mere self defense. Whitetail deer around here are about 150 pounds, as a comparison. That's a great deal of venison, son.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Spitler Woods is old growth white oaks, red oaks, and the shag-bark hickory
> Also the yellow billed cuckoo and the eastern peewee.


Bigger birds have driven the cuckoo's out. 
I'd say they're not one and the same.

Just a thought, anywhere near Egypt?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

I am a couple of hundred miles north of Thebes and Karnak, in Little Egypt. Cairo is still down there, a tragic ghost of its former self. I don't go near there, nor Mount Vernon. Beware. Those places are no joke.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I once saw some elk near there, but they were from a game preserve, so I guess it is good I did not shoot them. I was astonished at their size.
> 8 feet tall, 800 pounds. My bow and arrows would have been mere self defense. Whitetail deer around here are about 150 pounds, as a comparison. That's a great deal of venison, son.


It's when you see them clearing a seven foot high fence, that you spent the day putting up, you get annoyed.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am a couple of hundred miles north of Thebes and Karnak, in Little Egypt. Cairo is still down there, a tragic ghost of its former self. I don't go near there, nor Mount Vernon. Beware. Those places are no joke.


I've a "Pharaoh Lane" nearby.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's when you see them clearing a seven foot high fence, that you spent the day putting up, you get annoyed.


They sometimes come around homes here, I remember a news story I filed about an older citizen complaining about the awful things a young deer had done to her concrete lawn ornament deer. Broke its tail clean off,if you know what I mean..


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

40 years ago, I might add. Typed on a manual Adler typewriter.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2020)

Returned from a round or two of freezer Tetris of my own, both fridge/freeze and deep freeze. Kurabeniki did not accompany my efforts, though.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Sep 2020)

The last gig that I had tickets booked for (Pins at Norwich Arts Centre) has been cancelled. I'll keep an eye on the listings for my regular venues, but I think I'll have to accept that I won't be seing any live music for the remainder of this year.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The last gig that I had tickets booked for (Pins at Norwich Arts Centre) has been cancelled. I'll keep an eye on the listings for my regular venues, but I think I'll have to accept that I won't be seing any live music for the remainder of this year.


Money refunded?


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2020)

Anyways, I am in need of a 

Off to the kitchen to put the kettle on.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Money refunded?


Offered but not needed. Perhaps cancelled was the wrong term and I shoulld have said postponed. The ticket will be rolled over to the resceduled gig with a refund offered if I can't make the new date. This makes it eight roled over to next year.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Offered but not needed. Perhaps cancelled was the wrong term and I shoulld have said postponed. The ticket will be rolled over to the resceduled gig with a refund offered if I can't make the new date. This makes it eight roled over to next year.


Hopefully you'll be able to get to the new dates.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully you'll be able to get to the new dates.


I'll just say that I have quite a lot of February off work and they'd better not change my shifts & rest days for the remainder 

Must get the milk in before going to bed in a couple of minutes.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I am in need of a
> 
> Off to the kitchen to put the kettle on.


Has kettle boiled yet!


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Has kettle boiled yet!



Ages ago.

The  has long since disappeared down the hatch.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ages ago.
> 
> The  has long since disappeared down the hatch.


Typical, announce you're putting the kettle on and then nothing...


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Typical, announce you're putting the kettle on and then nothing...



Did you expect me to provide a running commentary?


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Did you expect me to provide a running commentary?


Maybe say it was boiled and ask whether we wanted milk & sugar in the tea.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Maybe say it was boiled and ask whether we wanted milk & sugar in the tea.



In a bone china cup and with a silver teaspoon?


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> In a bone china cup and with a silver teaspoon?


Aye, why not.


You'll want the teaspoon back I take it.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Aye, why not.
> 
> 
> You'll want the teaspoon back I take it.



Of course I do... Want the teaspoon back, that is.

Anyways, time for bed. Nunnight xxx


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2020)

Morning all 
It's Thursday last day of work tomorrow before holiday


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2020)

Morning.
I will try a new inline fuse in the pedal car later . Fingers crossed .
The reason why I made a large drawing of a Cooper T53 was to have a go at using an airbrush. I will have another look at tread on the tyres later. I may have made the block pattern a bit small which may be causing the problem .
I may go and make another hot drink .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2020)

One of our grand children went back to school for one week before a child in his year group tested positive and so he has had to stay off school again .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2020)

I've been doing a bit of remembering the past and in a bit of a nostalgic moment clicked on buy it now button , so I'm expecting a parcel to arrive somewhen soon .
What is it ? It's a Dinky Alfa Romeo racing car !
It brought back memories of how we used to race cars across the playground in infant's school back in the 60's. Quite a few didn't last long as the playground sloped towards the centre where there was a central drain waiting to catch them .
I'm not sure but I think that most of the car's must have been hand me downs from older brothers as the car's used were from the early 50's. Maseratis, Alfas , Ferraris and Cooper Bristol's. 
I think a few of us ended up with scraped knuckles .
Oh! I used my brother's Maserati. I couldn't get a Cooper Bristol .


----------



## pawl (17 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Typical, announce you're putting the kettle on and then nothing...




While putting the kettle on he perhaps got it stuck on his head


----------



## pawl (17 Sep 2020)

Breaking news.

SnowWhite has under the new social distances rules has told one of the seven dwarfs has to leave immediately.
Personally I would get rid of Grumpy


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Breaking news.
> 
> SnowWhite has under the new social distances rules has told one of the seven dwarfs has to leave immediately.
> Personally I would get rid of Grumpy


Now you come to mention it, has anyone seen Sleepy awake recently?


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Now you come to mention it, has anyone seen Sleepy awake recently?


That's why only one of them has to leave.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2020)

I've had a bit of success with the electric pedal car this morning . I fitted a new inline fuse and holder and have power to the volt meter on the dash . I also found that if you turn a knob on the dash you get the sound of an engine starting and revving ! There is also a button that makes a sound of a horn . So I have power going so far but not to the electric motors yet . Maybe s break in a wire somewhere ?


----------



## Speicher (17 Sep 2020)

I feel like having a very quiet day, so will be lounging on the sofa with two plumpitty friends.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2020)

Sunny, very breezy and warm here chez Casa Reynard, although it is not quite so warm as yesterday.

I have three large trays of walnuts drying on the drive. And I have stacked the cat food I bought in the cat food cupboard in the utility room.

It is almost time for lunch. I think a beef and mustard sandwich using the last scraps of the brisket is on the agenda.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> While putting the kettle on he perhaps got it stuck on his head



I appear to have changed genders.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2020)

Curiosity piqued, a Lidl trip yielded these...


----------



## pawl (17 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I appear to have changed genders.



Oops sorry profuse apology’s 🤕😖😖


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Oops sorry profuse apology’s 🤕😖😖



's ok 

I'm more likely to ask "does my bum look big in this" when I put the kettle on


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2020)

Lunch done and dusted. Lovely beef & mustard sandwich, a gorgeous ripe pear and two 

Now chilling a bit together with Poppycat while watching the cycling on the telly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have stacked the cat food I bought in the cat food cupboard in the utility room.



I am now terribly confused.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am now terribly confused.



The cat food I bought the other day has now been de-quarantined.

So I have put it away where it belongs in the cupboard in the utility room that is used for storing cat food in.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Sep 2020)

I'm going to have to do the weekly grocery shopping now.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2020)

Saw a Spitfire flying down towards Corsham twenty minutes ago . We think it was flying down to the MOD place .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2020)

My parcel with the Dinky cars arrived this afternoon. I will give them a good wash off before handling them .


----------



## mybike (17 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> They are in the Aldi, five for a buckeighty-nine. In The States, of course.



I usually buy a box on ebay. The passion is derived from my time at a German owned telecomms company.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just did a search for Knoppers on Aldi's UK site and got zero results. Does the UK have any proper Knoppers shoppers?



I have seen them in Aldi, they're usually a special tho'. Our Sainsbos do them in the foreign foods aisle.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just did a search for Knoppers on Aldi's UK site and got zero results. Does the UK have any proper Knoppers shoppers?





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Curiosity piqued, a Lidl trip yielded these...
> View attachment 547656



They look rather similar.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2020)

After a successful bit of hedgerow foraging over teatime (my neighbour's garden now being out of bounds), I am two large baskets of walnuts and a basket of apples to the good. 

Keep asking myself why the blazes no one else seems to pick this stuff. On the flip side, I'm not complaining.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've had a bit of success with the electric pedal car this morning . I fitted a new inline fuse and holder and have power to the volt meter on the dash . I also found that if you turn a knob on the dash you get the sound of an engine starting and revving ! There is also a button that makes a sound of a horn . So I have power going so far but not to the electric motors yet . Maybe s break in a wire somewhere ?


Any noise from near the gearbox. Indicating a fault with the gearbox, not the motor.

Easier to take the motor, usually an 850, off and check that way.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2020)

It's unbelievable how much that wind is a thief of warmth! I cycled out in t-shirt weather and returned in three-shirt weather.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2020)

Feeling really zzzzzzz 

So had a supper that consisted of a jacket potato plus some bitsas from the fridge - bbq chicken wings, baby plum tomatoes and some coleslaw.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's unbelievable how much that wind is a thief of warmth! I cycled out in t-shirt weather and returned in three-shirt weather.


Hopefully a bit more than a t-shirt.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully a bit more than a t-shirt.


It didn't feel like it


----------



## Magpies (17 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have three large trays of walnuts drying on the drive.



Yum! Our local squirrels beat me to the harvest every year - so, nice trees but no walnuts!


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2020)

Magpies said:


> Yum! Our local squirrels beat me to the harvest every year - so, nice trees but no walnuts!



The trick is to pick them off the tree rather than waiting for them to drop.  It does mean you have to peel the husks off (messy) but it's a price worth paying.


----------



## Magpies (17 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> The trick is to pick them off the tree rather than waiting for them to drop.  It does mean you have to peel the husks off (messy) but it's a price worth paying.


Next year!


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2020)

Magpies said:


> Next year!



It's not too late, surely? I spent an hour and a half picking walnuts from a tree in a local hedgerow earlier today.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2020)

Anyone for tea?


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2020)

No?

Well, I've made myself one. I've also filled up the girls' biscuit dispenser.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> No?
> 
> Well, I've made myself one. I've also filled up the girls' biscuit dispenser.


Did you put the kettle on!


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did you put the kettle on!



How else would I make a proper cup of tea?


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2020)

Anyways, tastefully clad in Breville's finest stainless steel look, I shall boil and bubble off to bed. 

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, tastefully clad in Breville's finest stainless steel look, I shall boil and bubble off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2020)

Good morning...

I've run out of honey. 

It could be worse: at least I have plenty of Marmite.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2020)

Morning and thanks goodness it's Friday at last 

@Andy in Germany you can keep the marmite over there


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2020)

Morning!
It looks like it is going to be another sunny day .
I just looked outside to see if any of the neighbours had put any bins out . Not sure if it is bin day or not .


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> No?
> 
> Well, I've made myself one. I've also filled up the girls' biscuit dispenser.



Our biscuit barrel is empty! fortunately its shopping day today.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any noise from near the gearbox. Indicating a fault with the gearbox, not the motor.
> 
> Easier to take the motor, usually an 850, off and check that way.


I tried each motor a while back using some jump leads and got them running . I could check them again . I've got power going to the dash which is shown by the volt meter and the engine revving sound . If I had an instruction book and wiring diagram I could perhaps figure out what may be at fault .
My brother said that it could be a type of ECU or Bluetooth problem which may be causing it . 
There is a foot pedal switch with 6 wires going to it and there is also a gear lever on the dash which I have no idea of what it does .
I will have another look at it later .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2020)

I pressed a button next to the horn button and I've got someone singing away now ! 

I'm trying to remove the dash to have a look at the gear lever switch . I can see s load of wires coming from it .


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Sep 2020)

I am currently looking at my Facebook Marketplace. There is a tricycle for sale in Indiana. It is driven by two large fans driven by gasoline motors.
I think I will continue to rely on pedals.


----------



## mybike (18 Sep 2020)

Went for a ride for the first time in months yesterday. Forgot to reset the Garmin from 'Turbo', then managed to stop it part way. And, of course, I'd forgotten to start my camera!

Still, I did manage to get all the way up a hill!


----------



## mybike (18 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> No?
> 
> Well, I've made myself one. I've also filled up the girls' biscuit dispenser.



Soon be time to fill up my chocolate biscuit dispenser.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Sep 2020)

I'm sitting outside my flats waiting for a delivery. My door entry system still hasn't been mended so intercepting it at the front door is my best bet. The problem is that it's a 2 hour delivery slot....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Sep 2020)

Oh, the crane's back!


----------



## Magpies (18 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's not too late, surely? I spent an hour and a half picking walnuts from a tree in a local hedgerow earlier today.


I have a pair of ~8m trees too tall to get to the top branches of. Whatever is within reach by ladder and/or picker seems to have been cleaned out by our resident squirrels. Pesky varmints. Pickled walnuts I think - picked when green-ish - next year.


----------



## mybike (18 Sep 2020)

Just saw this on ebay.







Will it melt in the rain?


----------



## pawl (18 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyone for tea?




yes please.Perhaps not.Cambridge is a bit to far just for a cuppa.Then again perhaps a few dark chocolate biscuits might swing it


----------



## raleighnut (18 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> Just saw this on ebay.
> 
> View attachment 547792
> 
> ...


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2020)

Sunny, warm and VERY breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Didn't sleep well, so feel rather fragile. Not helped by the girls having a full-on spat at stupid o'clock in the morning.

Just been puttering around doing general stuff this morning. The planned trip into town for another batch of cat food has been postponed. The little darlings won't starve. 

Almost time for lunch. Chicken, pesto and mozzarella toastie, methinks...


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Our biscuit barrel is empty! fortunately its shopping day today.



I can't help you with that. Unless you fancy some Royal Canin Sensible 33...


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2020)

Magpies said:


> I have a pair of ~8m trees too tall to get to the top branches of. Whatever is within reach by ladder and/or picker seems to have been cleaned out by our resident squirrels. Pesky varmints. Pickled walnuts I think - picked when green-ish - next year.



They've got in early then. Your trees must be pretty sheltered to crop that early - I find mid September is the optimal time to pick.

I've got my own back on the little blighters by clearing out their winter stashes when I find them. They're top notch at picking the best nuts!


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> Just saw this on ebay.
> 
> View attachment 547792
> 
> ...



WTF!!! 

Without clicking the link, that definitely looks like a BSO.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I can't help you with that. Unless you fancy some Royal Canin Sensible 33...



Thank you but I've been shopping this morning, the biscuit barrel is now full, though not for long


----------



## mybike (18 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


>



Not quite how I felt, but it does look wrong.



Reynard said:


> WTF!!!
> 
> Without clicking the link, that definitely looks like a BSO.



I think @raleighnut would quarrel with the 'B'


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2020)

Lunch down the hatch. Now settling back for a quiet afternoon watching the cycling.

Although while I was having lunch, Lexi brought me a mouse and the postie brought me the chainset I'd ordered from Spa.


----------



## postman (18 Sep 2020)

Two days of gardening,ours and next doors.Plus a Postie bonus,i cut part of the hedge backing on to us fro the next street.The branches were growing over and blocking the light from the green house.I spoke with the lady first,my word she was so happy that i was doing it.And i got shut of the bits ,storing them to put them in the brow bin next time.Got to say it looks so clean and sharp,her hedge is a work of art,she does really well,but the stuff i took out was thick and woody and came from her next door neighbour's garden.This house has no occupants at the moment,no idea where they have gone .


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I tried each motor a while back using some jump leads and got them running . I could check them again . I've got power going to the dash which is shown by the volt meter and the engine revving sound . If I had an instruction book and wiring diagram I could perhaps figure out what may be at fault .
> My brother said that it could be a type of ECU or Bluetooth problem which may be causing it .
> There is a foot pedal switch with 6 wires going to it and there is also a gear lever on the dash which I have no idea of what it does .
> I will have another look at it later .


Just a thought here but have you been online to see if you can download the instructions for it? A Google search may turn up the specs too.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2020)

Right, that's the chips cut and veggies bashed for tonight's supper. Now for a nice  and a respectable chunk of Toblerone.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2020)

Plus working on a new poem.

Which is also working on an old one. I wrote one about a year and a half ago that was inspired by the song "The Way we Were" but was never overly happy with it. I've decided to use some of the lines and concepts in the new one.

Which I am making hard for myself as I've decided to work it in sonnet form.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2020)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Sep 2020)

Got overtaken in a 30 mph zone down a residential street by a car driver who turned left not long after. I was right on their tail as I was taking same turn. They were exceeding the speed limit and I was doing 27 mph according to the speed sign. What is it with some drivers? Anyway it didn't spoil my ride, I was like serenity herself.

Secretly I was aiming to also bring up the too fast text flashing in red! Maybe next time.


----------



## tyred (18 Sep 2020)

I decided to have an unplanned, spur of the moment camping trip so enjoying a nice view, alfresco dining, a nice beer and a peaceful read


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2020)

I just realised my clock is showing British time, one hour behind German time.

Really should have concentrated when I put the batteries back in...


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2020)

Chips fried in beef dripping are just the dogs danglies!


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Chips fried in beef dripping are just the dogs danglies!


Does that explain why you have cats then?


----------



## Jenkins (18 Sep 2020)

Small get together with my mum, stepfather, sister & niece this afternoon as it was the last chance to see my niece before she heads off to university on Tuesday. Somehow my bank account has shrunk to help her out with food, drink and other non-essentials.

I don't know how my stepfather is going to cope without the apple of his eye popping round for regular visits.


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just realised my clock is showing British time, one hour behind German time.
> 
> Really should have concentrated when I put the batteries back in...



We should exchange clocks! My clock sets itself to German time when I change the batteries, and German days of the week.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> We should exchange clocks! My clock sets itself to German time when I change the batteries, and* German days of the week.*


Aren't they the same, just not spelt the same!


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2020)

Sleepy Reynard, so calling it a night.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sleepy Reynard, so calling it a night.


No kettle!!


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sleepy Reynard, so calling it a night.


Lightweight!

😄


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Sep 2020)

It’s a bit fresh this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Aren't they the same, just not spelt the same!



Not judging by the way you post in the "tea" thread.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It’s a bit fresh this morning.



It is also a bit fresh here.

I need to go shopping: I didn't get enough cheese last time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2020)

Judging by the commotion coming from outside, the dog has discovered a chicken going free range again, and Landlady is trying to intervene.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Our biscuit barrel is empty! fortunately its shopping day today.


Crumbs!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2020)

Morning.
The sky is looking greyish here .
I'm not in any hurry to get up yet but I might go and make another .


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Crumbs!



Groan!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Sep 2020)

Greetings fellow morningers. Tea tastes particularly fine this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2020)

They just showed a group of Supreme Court Judges on the news just now . They were all sat in a group wearing their black gowns .
It looked like they were about to have their hair cut !


----------



## IaninSheffield (19 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It is also a bit fresh here.
> 
> I need to go shopping: I didn't get enough cheese last time.



View: https://youtu.be/iVGVXPuO3xQ


----------



## raleighnut (19 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Judging by the commotion coming from outside the dog has discovered a chicken going free range again, and Landlady is trying to intervene.


Gor, it's all go today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2020)

Kicked off my first audax calendar event since lockdown. It was good to set some riders off on an event for the first time this year.

Socially distanced outdoor start!


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Gor, it's all go today.



I know, and people say it's boring in the countryside.


----------



## mybike (19 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It is also a bit fresh here.
> 
> I need to go shopping: I didn't get enough cheese last time.



Estimate how much cheese you need & double it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2020)

Today I not only went to Lidl and the post office, I also took the glass to recycling, and went to the local big DIY store and the charity shop.

In Stuttgart the nearest DIY store was several hilly kilometres away so I rarely went and when I did it was in the same spirit of an arctic expedition: organising supply dumps, food rations, and leaving coordinates with relatives. Here it's just through the village and over the river.

From the charity shop I now have a second mug in case someone comes to visit, and a total of three very nearly identical plates, which cost me almost 4€ in total, but I think a bit of extravagance is acceptable.

The organisation running the shop is there to help get long-term unemployed people back into work. They also run a furniture restoring workshop, bike shop, art gallery, cafe and for some reason a crazy golf course.

I wonder if they have vacancies for an occupational therapist?


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Sep 2020)

First proper drink in about 2 weeks last night, hoping a Deliveroo McDonalds sorts my head out?
I am determined to give it a good month now until the next session. I can barely walk let alone go on the planned bike ride. Ouch


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It’s a bit fresh this morning.


Here too, frost on the roofs, 2C.


----------



## Speicher (19 Sep 2020)

I am investigating the use of a folded cup of tea.


----------



## Speicher (19 Sep 2020)

Oh and the pencil that grows!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Today I not only went to Lidl and the post office, I also took the glass to recycling, and went to the local big DIY store and the charity shop.
> 
> In Stuttgart the nearest DIY store was several hilly kilometres away so I rarely went and when I did it was in the same spirit of an arctic expedition: organising supply dumps, food rations, and leaving coordinates with relatives. Here it's just through the village and over the river.
> 
> ...



Was the recycling half full or half empty?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Was the recycling half full or half empty?



Can't remember, but it did have a sign saying that we should only use the bins between 8am and 5pm, because they make a noise and annoy people living locally.

Firstly, I don't see that one working out.

Secondly, why is that rule never applied to motorways?


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Can't remember, but it did have a sign saying that we should only use the bins between 8am and 5pm, because they make a noise and annoy people living locally.
> 
> Firstly, I don't see that one working out.
> 
> Secondly, why is that rule never applied to motorways?


I suppose because noise is existential to the motorway. I know that railroads going through our town cannot use their horns. It is high speed rail, so the crossing gates cover the whole road on both sides, and the right of way is protected by eight foot high fence, so it is unnecessary to use horns. The freight railroads run high speed container trains all night through here, so I suppose it is a good ordinance.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2020)

I found this thread using an Internet search quicker than the CC search function, today


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2020)

Is liver & onions OK, or should it be liver & bacon? 


NB: I don't like tripe & onions, should someone suggest that instead..


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2020)

Warm, sunny and very breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning tinkering with the MTB. I have fitted the chainrings and cranks, and I have *almost* persuaded the front mech to behave.

Now watching the cycling on the TV and the live stream from the Le Mans 24 hours on the lappy.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2020)

I've updated the firmware on my dashcams.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2020)

Goodness me... The cycling was fricking *EPIC*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Goodness me... The cycling was fricking *EPIC*


Twas indeed.

Rösti, sauerkraut and bockwurst for an early tea. Rauchbier will have to wait for an hour or so. Bieruhr.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2020)

I rode to the train station to see if the new coaches are in service yet. No. But I did get to see #154, a locomotive painted in the original Amtrak color scheme, on the point of The Texas Eagle, and a shiny Siemens Charger on the southbound 10 minutes later.I actually had to wear a coat. I am now sat down eating lunch, and for dessert, a Knopper, the official snack of CycleChat. They have opened a new Aldi in Bloomington, twice the size of our usual Aldi Sud. I may have to go and see that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2020)

I was doing a rehearsal, for when Chicago opens up again fully, and my folding bike is finished. That way I know, under real world conditions, how long it will take me to get to the station. A little railfanning is also good for the soul.So is a lot of railfanning.


----------



## Speicher (19 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Goodness me... The cycling was fricking *EPIC*





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Twas indeed.
> 
> Rösti, sauerkraut and bockwurst for an early tea. Rauchbier will have to wait for an hour or so. Bieruhr.



Is Rosti aiming for a podium place? Sauerkraut and Bockwurst are still trying to win the Green Jersey. I thought Rauchbier and Bieruhr would just about avoid the Lanterne Rouge.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Sep 2020)

Rösti got the Assiette Bleue but Bockwurst took centre stage, with Sauerkraut just behind.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2020)

Managed to get the electric motors working on the pedal car . It turned out to be the 3 way control switch which was faulty . I took it apart to clean it in the hope of getting to work, but when I tried it it wouldn't behave so I have ordered a rocker switch to replace it .
It has come a long way since I found it lying discarded in a stream by the side of the road . About a mile actually! 
So when the new switch arrives I will be able to put it back together and clean it . My grandson wanted to play in it today but I had to tell him that it was in bits as I was working on it . I think he will like the new features , engine starting sound, horn and being able to drive around and crash into things .
I think it has cost about £25 including battery fuses and switch .


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> A little railfanning is also good for the soul.So is a lot of railfanning.



I came to the same conclusion this afternoon:







The advantage of the local railway for railfanning is that a train usually comes by every few minutes so all I had to do was find a nice enough vantage point...


----------



## Speicher (19 Sep 2020)

Here I present the unfolding cup of Tea. 

https://sproutworld.com/sproutspoon-2/

and the growing pencil 

https://sproutworld.com/plant-a-green-mindset-with-a-sproutpencil/


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2020)

Listening to Arsenal v West Ham, and following the Le Mans 24 Hours via live timing on the WEC website.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Managed to get the electric motors working on the pedal car . It turned out to be the 3 way control switch which was faulty . I took it apart to clean it in the hope of getting to work, but when I tried it it wouldn't behave so I have ordered a rocker switch to replace it .
> It has come a long way since I found it lying discarded in a stream by the side of the road . About a mile actually!
> So when the new switch arrives I will be able to put it back together and clean it . My grandson wanted to play in it today but I had to tell him that it was in bits as I was working on it . I think he will like the new features , engine starting sound, horn and being able to drive around and crash into things .
> I think it has cost about £25 including battery fuses and switch .


At least he'll not be able to say his first car cost a fortune.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2020)

I just need to look out of my bedroom window to watch trains go past.  I do see rather a lot of sheds.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Listening to Arsenal v West Ham, and following the Le Mans 24 Hours via live timing on the WEC website.


No face masks in the pit lane!
Downpour due overnight, but they don't know when.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Sep 2020)

I have spent most of the afternoon listening to Radio Le Mans while watching the Eurosport coverage with the sound turned off and will be doing something similar at work tomorrow morning. Unless actual work intervenes.

Then there's just the Aussie Supercars, BTCC and British GTs to catch up on for the rest of the week. It's a good job I don't have any other hobbies or interests.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2020)

Whew, that was a tough game... I'll take those 3 points.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I have spent most of the afternoon listening to Radio Le Mans while watching the Eurosport coverage with the sound turned off and will be doing something similar at work tomorrow morning. Unless actual work intervenes.
> 
> Then there's just the Aussie Supercars, BTCC and British GTs to catch up on for the rest of the week. It's a good job I don't have any other hobbies or interests.



No Eurosport here. So have Radio Le Mans, the live timing screen on the WEC website and the on board feed from one of the Dragonspeed cars.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> No face masks in the pit lane!
> Downpour due overnight, but they don't know when.


Think the _"ministry of mis-information"_ is at work there. Twenty minutes after the "hour before the rain arrives" and it's a no show.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Sep 2020)

Tour de France finishes tomorrow. The guy in yellow will win it. Just like a guy in pink will win the Giro.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tour de France finishes tomorrow. The guy in yellow will win it. Just like a guy in pink will win the Giro.


Bet the guy in yellow doesn't know that yet.


Who is in the yellow Jersey at present, might put a bet on him, then blame you if he doesn't win.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2020)

And unless the sky falls in, a Toyota will win Le Mans...


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> And unless the sky falls in, a Toyota will win Le Mans...


Odds of 500,000 to 1 on the sky falling in!


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2020)

@Reynard & @Jenkins, question!
How at 00:41, UK, can there be 12hrs 49 minutes left in a 24 hour race


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2020)

Unusually, the race started on the half hour (1:30pm UK time) as opposed to the usual 3pm

Half an hour away from half distance.

I have  and snacks.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2020)

Problems for the #7 Toyota... It's in the pits with a turbo issue.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2020)

Spoiler: Let Mans at 01:45



Feel I should get that bet on the sky falling in on


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2020)

Oooo, a familiar voice on Radio Le Mans...

Richard Dean, now the gaffer at United Autosports. That's a real blast from the past...


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Problems for the #7 Toyota... It's in the pits with a turbo issue.





Spoiler



They're saying triple exhaust failure


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2020)

Leaves on the track causing problems.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2020)

Still no rain tho...


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Still no rain tho...


And no "dry line" appearing either on track.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2020)

#8 Toyota now has smoke pouring out of the back according to Radio Le Mans...


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> #8 Toyota now has smoke pouring out of the back according to Radio Le Mans...


You jinxed them!!


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You jinxed them!!



Mffff...


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2020)

Right, I'm really wilting. Off to bed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I came to the same conclusion this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 548090
> 
> ...








The Texas Eagle, heading for Union Station, Chicago, at Uptown Station, Normal.
10 minutes late from Texas, not bad.Especially with those old Superliner cars. That's the original "Phase 1" paint scheme from Amtraks' dark and murky beginnings in 1971, on a unit from 2010,#156. This line is a rarity for the States, with concrete ties and heavy rail and 80 mph passenger service, but this town has always had good passenger service and patronage of that service, for the States. Realize the population density is very low here, so it is hard to support cross-country rail.




Siemens Charger #4620 with a southbound Lincoln Service train from Chicago to St. Louis, Missouri, nearing Linden Street in Normal. An old Amfleet leading several Horizon Coaches in the consist, soon to be replaced by the new Siemens coaches being built here. Some will, in a unique feature to this line, be married cars, coaches/business class, or coaches/cafe cars.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2020)

Morning all time for some smiles


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> #8 Toyota now has smoke pouring out of the back according to Radio Le Mans...


Did you turn up the sound to get a better view ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I came to the same conclusion this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 548090
> 
> ...


Kirk ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2020)

Morning.
It is grey here . I'm in no rush to get up at the moment . I might go and make another .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Sep 2020)

Tea was disappointing this morning so I've moved onto coffee. It's working better.

It occurred to me that I haven't withdrawn any cash since before February. I've still got £57 in notes and coins. I reckon that might do me till the year's end.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Unusually, the race started on the half hour (1:30pm UK time) as opposed to the usual 3pm
> 
> Half an hour away from half distance.
> 
> I have  and snacks.


Saved me the effort with the maths this morning.

Three hours & ten minutes of work attendance, two coffees, one banana and one custard cream completed.

(can you tell it's a quiet day?)


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2020)

The weekly omnivorous meal is being prepared.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2020)

Meanwhile in the cellar the Landlady is giving something solid a good pounding...


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Meanwhile in the cellar the Landlady is giving something solid a good pounding...


Thought you worked with kilo's.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Thought you worked with kilo's.



...sigh...


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2020)

Le Mans done. 

Streaming British GT from Donny

And about to tackle BTCC race 2 from Thruxton.

I've switched from tea to coffee as staying awake is becoming a challenge.


----------



## postman (20 Sep 2020)

Oh Postman and Mrs P have volunteered to clean up a church building garden.Oh dear.We had not seen it before saying yes.So first sight oh my word.60' long 18' foot wide.Out of control greenery shambles rubble rubbish mess.I am 70 and this is the worst garden I have ever seen. no skips, so first half of the garden the mess is just stacked up against a wall.So that now means double handling.plus only six people to work the area we need twice that many..plus bad access means spade rake and cutting work only manual.it's going to take months as only Saturday afternoons are scheduled.oh dear.A mini digger would have been amazing.Just found out skips will be coming.As Postman and Mrs P fought against bonfiring it all. Not good for the neighbours or air quality.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2020)

Just come back from a ride over to my brother's . He wasn't there but I was ! I sat down and ate an apple while I rested . He didn't turn up so I left him the core to show I had been .
It is warm out and there is quite a bit of a breeze . Over 11 miles .


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2020)

Oooooer, that Porsche Cup race was a puncturefest


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2020)

Went for a short ride earlier, and in Riegel, a smallish town to the north of here, they were holding the "Riegel giveaway day": Everyone with stuff to give away had a table at the end of their drive and a standard sign, and children and families were going through the village looking at the offered freebies... Not sure about the social distancing, but it was very sweet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Went for a short ride earlier, and in Riegel, a smallish town to the north of here, they were holding the "Riegel giveaway day": Everyone with stuff to give away had a table at the end of their drive and a standard sign, and children and families were going through the village looking at the offered freebies... Not sure about the social distancing, but it was very sweet.


We have that over here too. It's called the day before garbage collection, and the day of.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2020)

BTCC race 3, here we come!!!


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2020)

Motorsport done for the day. Now settling down to watch Leicester v Burnley.

Will slum it later for supper with a sandwich and a


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> We have that over here too. It's called the day before garbage collection, and the day of.



That exists too: it's called _Sperrmulltag _or "Bulky rubbish day" and people put stuff like furniture out for the big chompy-chompy lorry to come and eat*.

Anything on the Sperrmull piles is fair game if someone wants it; amongst other things, that's the source the very nice chromed handlebars on my touring bike:







There are also often little piles of old books and things, with a handwritten sign, but this was clearly meant to be a bit of a community event with families going around for a look.

* _To the delight of local children..._


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Sep 2020)

When you've got 3 g-kids with you, a 1 mile trip round the local park can be exhausting, and expensive because they seem to be incapable of passing the park café without helping me to empty my pockets.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2020)

Explosion, outside, has just shook the windows.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Meanwhile in the cellar the Landlady is giving something solid a good pounding...


Have you seen either the chicken or the dog since yesterday?


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Have you seen either the chicken or the dog since yesterday?


I was thinking more a non-paying lodger.


----------



## tyred (20 Sep 2020)

Time for bed. 

I must remember my holidays are up and that I need to go to work tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Explosion, outside, has just shook the windows.



As Commander Ivanova would succinctly put it...

*BOOM*


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

Anyways, time for bed this little Reynard said.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Sep 2020)

It's quite cool in my office this morning, if this continues I may have to go work inside which will be a shame.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> And about to tackle BTCC race 2 from Thruxton.


I thought they'd moved it back to ITV4 so on the hunt on Youtube later


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Sep 2020)

I feel a song coming on...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2020)

The blackbirds are having a good old sing-song this morning. My laundry is almost dry and I'll soon be back in bed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2020)

Hmm, the blackbirds have stopped singing.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2020)

Morning all looking good outside


----------



## Phaeton (21 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hmm, the blackbirds have stopped singing.


Cat?


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I feel a song coming on...





I woke up this morning with this in my head


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2020)

Morning.
It is grey here.
I have a Schrodie lying on a stool with his head resting on my foot .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Cat?


I don't think so. There are few cats around here and the birds were high in the trees. Maybe, once dawn had come it was time to go about the important business of breakfast.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2020)

I'm going to Kettering this morning.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to Kettering this morning.


Have you made an appointment?


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2020)

I'm sure the 'gang' (cats) spotted the 432 packets of cat food being brought into the garage last night (£20 for 88 packs of Felix AGAIL at The Range @Reynard). No Felix this morning, so fed them a tin of Whiskas. All FIVE walked off !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2020)

That's the third time now that I have rescued a small furry thing with a long tail from Schrodie .
Either it is the same one with a death wish or they are stupid enough for him to catch them .
Not sure if they are mice or voles, they have short bodies about an inch long with very long tails about twice that length .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2020)

Four!


I also have a Daddy Longlegs spying on me . It is on our front window staring in .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2020)

There's a scaffolding pole swaying outside my window.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a scaffolding pole swaying outside my window.


Cop'old


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a scaffolding pole swaying outside my window.


What language did he, or she, shout for help in? 🤔


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> What language did he, or she, shout for help in? 🤔


Scaffolding poles are sexed and can talk now!


----------



## mybike (21 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> Here I present the unfolding cup of Tea.
> 
> https://sproutworld.com/sproutspoon-2/
> 
> ...



I rarely use a pencil & never a spoon with my tea.

But I did dig up 5 more potatoes today.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

Warm, sunny and breezy here chez Casa Reynard today.

Puttered about this morning in preparation for making a large cauldron of vegetable soup this afternoon. Also did some bits on my bike build, but, as expected, I've hit some snags...


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I thought they'd moved it back to ITV4 so on the hunt on Youtube later



No, was still on ITV2 because of the darts and cycling. And it will be on ITV2 this weekend as well.


----------



## mybike (21 Sep 2020)

postman said:


> Oh Postman and Mrs P have volunteered to clean up a church building garden.Oh dear.We had not seen it before saying yes.So first sight oh my word.60' long 18' foot wide.Out of control greenery shambles rubble rubbish mess.I am 70 and this is the worst garden I have ever seen. no skips, so first half of the garden the mess is just stacked up against a wall.So that now means double handling.plus only six people to work the area we need twice that many..plus bad access means spade rake and cutting work only manual.it's going to take months as only Saturday afternoons are scheduled.oh dear.A mini digger would have been amazing.Just found out skips will be coming.As Postman and Mrs P fought against bonfiring it all. Not good for the neighbours or air quality.



A bonfire might be good for the ground.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> I'm sure the 'gang' (cats) spotted the 432 packets of cat food being brought into the garage last night (£20 for 88 packs of Felix AGAIL at The Range @Reynard). No Felix this morning, so fed them a tin of Whiskas. All FIVE walked off !



Hah! My two will give you exactly the same reaction to being fed Whiskas. They will NOT eat the stuff for love nor money.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> No, was still on ITV2 because of the darts and cycling. And it will be on ITV2 this weekend as well.


Need to set the recorder to check both channels, my fault


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> I rarely use a pencil & never a spoon with my tea.
> 
> But I did dig up 5 more potatoes today.



I use pencils for lots of things. For instance 7B for labelling things, like folders, so I can erase the title and use it again. My Shencil Parper must be several decades old.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Need to set the recorder to check both channels, my fault



To be fair, it wasn't the most entertaining three races ever. The safety car didn't make a single appearance...


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> That's the third time now that I have rescued a small furry thing with a long tail from Schrodie .
> Either it is the same one with a death wish or they are stupid enough for him to catch them .
> Not sure if they are mice or voles, they have short bodies about an inch long with very long tails about twice that length .



Pygmy shrew.

The girls are bringing me loads of these - suspect there's been an explosion in the population.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> I use pencils for lots of things. For instance 7B for labelling things, like folders, so I can erase the title and use it again. My Shencil Parper must be several decades old.



I use pencils loads too - B is the pencil of choice for drawing and sketching. If I'm doing technical stuff, then a 2H is what I use.


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I use pencils loads too - B is the pencil of choice for drawing and sketching. If I'm doing technical stuff, then a 2H is what I use.



Do you use a knife to sharpen them?


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2020)

Yesterday my neighbour and I were trying to identify a pile of poop lots of piles of poop at the edge of field. 

https://www.discoverwildlife.com/how-to/identify-wildlife/how-to-identify-animal-droppings/

From this website it would appear to be Roe Deer. I have seen them in the distance, but now they are very close to the gardens. Alledgedly the farmer has been "tidying" up the edges of the fields. So I am guessing that this has disturbed the Roe deer and their usual habitat. Would the young animals still be with their Mother at this time of year?


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> Do you use a knife to sharpen them?



No. My tech drawing lecturer taught me a hack involving a piece of sandpaper to keep a fine point on a pencil as it's less wasteful. I still do it that way more than two and a half decades down the line.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yesterday my neighbour and I were trying to identify a pile of poop lots of piles of poop at the edge of field.
> 
> https://www.discoverwildlife.com/how-to/identify-wildlife/how-to-identify-animal-droppings/
> 
> From this website it would appear to be Roe Deer. I have seen them in the distance, but now they are very close to the gardens. Alledgedly the farmer has been "tidying" up the edges of the fields. So I am guessing that this has disturbed the Roe deer and their usual habitat. Would the young animals still be with their Mother at this time of year?



It's becoming less likely, as we're heading towards the rutting season, and IIRC, roe deer are a solitary species.


----------



## Kryton521 (21 Sep 2020)

Mmmm....... My weight is down to 94.1 kg, [14 stone to the "Imperialists" out there.] Would still really like to get to around 85, though not sure if this is possible, age, build, desire to eat cake and ice-cream!
Bridgend and several other bits of Wales have gone into local lockdowns, that's because people are stupid and won't social distance/wear masks!
Fortunately, club rides are still allowed! Yay!

Oh and having gone up from sub-compact and 48/34 to 50/36. I'm coping and doing really well. Must be helped by the lack of excess baggage too!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hah! My two will give you exactly the same reaction to being fed Whiskas. They will NOT eat the stuff for love nor money.


Mine neither!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Mmmm....... My weight is down to 94.1 kg, [14 stone to the "Imperialists" out there.] Would still really like to get to around 85, though not sure if this is possible, age, build, desire to eat cake and ice-cream!
> Bridgend and several other bits of Wales have gone into local lockdowns, that's because people are stupid and won't social distance/wear masks!
> Fortunately, club rides are still allowed! Yay!
> 
> Oh and having gone up from sub-compact and 48/34 to 50/36. I'm coping and doing really well. Must be helped by the lack of excess baggage too!


I've got rellies in the Bridgend area. We were going to go down to see them in March but had to cancel it . Saw them 3 times the previous year due to funerals.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Mine neither!



Wet food is either Felix AGAIL, Sheba Fine Flakes or those little cans of Gourmet Gold.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

Anyways, time to go feed the cats, and then time to feed me.

A bit of a bitsas tonight. Got the last of the cauliflower cheese, there's cooked chicken and I'll just have a slice of bread with that. But I do have a large cauldron of freshly-made alphabet soup.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Mine neither!


Ours eat Whiskas every morning, not so keen on the 'gravy' pouches but they scoff the 'jelly' ones with gusto BTW this is pouches, never tried em on the big tins.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2020)

Restful evening ready for a busy day tomorrow! 
A ride to charity shop by Weston Favel with some stuff, then swap books at the bus shelter library in Overstone. 
Onwards and upwards, (to quote C S Lewis in the Chronicles of Narnia) to donate blood in Moulton. 
All this and back for tea and to put the recycling bin out ready for Wednesday morning!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Pygmy shrew.
> 
> The girls are bringing me loads of these - suspect there's been an explosion in the population.


No it's not a Pygmy Shrew as it didn't have a pointed nose. Either a mouse or vole of some kind .


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

I put my green recycling wheelie bin out. Not bothering with the black bag as there's barely anything in it.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> No it's not a Pygmy Shrew as it didn't have a pointed nose. Either a mouse or vole of some kind .



You said the body was only an inch long! That's the only UK rodent species that matches that description.



Illaveago said:


> That's the third time now that I have rescued a small furry thing with a long tail from Schrodie .
> Either it is the same one with a death wish or they are stupid enough for him to catch them .
> Not sure if they are mice or voles, they have short bodies about an inch long with very long tails about twice that length .


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Ours eat Whiskas every morning, not so keen on the 'gravy' pouches but they scoff the 'jelly' ones with gusto BTW this is pouches, never tried em on the big tins.



Mine won't eat Whiskas in any shape or form. Just as well, because just the odd mouthful tends to lead to rear end explosions.

I haven't bought cat food in tins since my big tabby & white boy went to Rainbow Bridge, and that was about 15 years ago. Thomas liked wet food but wouldn't eat dry. He was also a bottomless pit where food was concerned, so it was less faff than pouches.

With the other cats I've had, they've been happy on a 50-50 mix of wet and dry. As a result, the tins were just too big, and so I stopped buying them as I was just throwing so much cat food away.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mine won't eat Whiskas in any shape or form. Just as well, because just the odd mouthful tends to lead to rear end explosions.
> 
> I haven't bought cat food in tins since my big tabby & white boy went to Rainbow Bridge, and that was about 15 years ago. Thomas liked wet food but wouldn't eat dry. He was also a bottomless pit where food was concerned, so it was less faff than pouches.
> 
> With the other cats I've had, they've been happy on a 50-50 mix of wet and dry. As a result, the tins were just too big, and so I stopped buying them as I was just throwing so much cat food away.


I had totally the opposite with my big Ginger Lad, he only ate biscuits, turned his nose up at anything else even fresh cooked chicken, tuna or salmon. He could have done adverts for 'Go Kat' cos he'd pick that over anything else and it wasn't through how he was brought up as I watched him being born (Kissa's first Kitten) so he'd only ever lived with me.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I had totally the opposite with my big Ginger Lad, he only ate biscuits, turned his nose up at anything else even fresh cooked chicken, tuna or salmon. He could have done adverts for 'Go Kat' cos he'd pick that over anything else and it wasn't through how he was brought up as I watched him being born (Kissa's first Kitten) so he'd only ever lived with me.



That's cats for you 

I'm lucky that the girls are pretty catholic when it comes to food. Poppy's been here since she was three and a half months old, and she religiously copied everything that Pearl used to do, while Lexi spent the first 18 months of her life being hungry.

Lexi can be a bit funny with cat treats though, whereas Poppy will vacuum up just about any treat under the sun. Except for those liquid treat things e.g. Lick-e-lix. Those, apparently, are the Spawn of Satan...


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2020)

Apparently I'm currently just outside Frankton Airport, Queensland, New Zealand!!

I may have broken their quarantine laws.


----------



## Mike Ayling (22 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Apparently I'm currently just outside Frankton Airport, Queensland, New Zealand!!
> 
> I may have broken their quarantine laws.


You really do need a new GPS device!


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

I have half a sonnet and a


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> No. My tech drawing lecturer taught me a hack involving a piece of sandpaper to keep a fine point on a pencil as it's less wasteful. I still do it that way more than two and a half decades down the line.


We used to have a little wooden rectangle with several pieces of sandpaper attached, for when you wore out a sheet of sandpaper, just tear off the old. I shall have to rummage in my old art bin and see if it is about.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2020)

I have a Knopper for dessert. I made some leftover roast into a burrito for dinner, with broccoli slaw, salsa, and rice also included in the burrito.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

Right, it's time good little Reynards were in bed...


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

Mike Ayling said:


> You really do need a new GPS device!


This is google saying that I'm there, not here.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, it's time good little Reynards were in bed...


You'll not be going then.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Sep 2020)

There was a young woman singing opera on a dark section of the Thames Path tonight. She was still there half an hour later when I passed by again and thanked her for her lovely voice. She said something with a heavy Italian accent and I wondered if she was an unconventional busker. I last carried coins back in March and felt guilty for not being able to reward her for her beautiful singing.


----------



## Kryton521 (22 Sep 2020)

One of my neighbours, with ill health asked, since I was going shopping if I'd get her a block of cheese. Bot a problem. Came back, handed her the cheese, she went to give me cash money, then asked, looking at the pound coins, "Are these legal tender?"
Been a while since I've had cash money and generally choose card and tap and pay.

Bridgend County now in lockdown. Club rides cancelled. Frelling great!!! I've just requested Sundays off so I can join the club!!!!!!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2020)

Morning all just been told it's going to be Paul Hardcastle temperature today so that's good


----------



## mybike (22 Sep 2020)

Brown & silver bins today. Heard what might have been the bin lorry, but the bins are still neatly lined up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2020)

slowmotion said:


> There was a young woman singing opera on a dark section of the Thames Path tonight. She was still there half an hour later when I passed by again and thanked her for her lovely voice. She said something with a heavy Italian accent and I wondered if she was an unconventional busker. I last carried coins back in March and felt guilty for not being able to reward her for her beautiful singing.


A couple of weeks ago, in daytime, there was an operatic-style tenor singing at Greenland Dock on the Thames Path. It could be students from Trinity College, now based in Greenwich, busking or it could be professionals currently laid off.

There are now two scaffolding poles outside my window and a very loud drill is drilling into my living room wall from the outside.


----------



## pawl (22 Sep 2020)

What can I do that’s mundane today

Black bin out tonight
Boris on the box at 8 Pm 

Thats got to be mundane enough


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2020)

I was out according to the card left by the postman. No I wasn't out, I was here all morning. Try the doorbell and do your job instead of expecting me to go and pick up my parcel which you didn't even bother trying to deliver.

_Wait, oh yes wait a minute mister postman
Wait, wait mister postman

Mister postman knock and see
I've been at home waiting patiently
I been waiting a long long time
Waiting for that parcel of mine

I don't want your calling cards today
For the post office so far away
Please Mister postman knock and see
If I'm at home, waiting for a parcel, a parcel for me
I been standing here waiting Mister postman
So patiently
For just a box or a padded bag
Bringing my new bottom bracket to me 

Mister postman knock and see
I've been at home waiting patiently
I been waiting a long long time
Waiting for that parcel of mine..._


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I was out according to the card left by the postman. No I wasn't out, I was here all morning. Try the doorbell and do your job instead of expecting me to go and pick up my parcel which you didn't even bother trying to deliver.
> 
> _Wait, oh yes wait a minute mister postman
> Wait, wait mister postman
> ...


Bad luck. Usually the posties are far better than the courier cowboys.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

Warm, sunny and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

All the walnuts are now hulled and drying in the sun. My green wheelie bin hasn't been emptied yet. And I have a sweet potato, parsnip and chick pea tikka masala going on in the crock pot.

Speaking of curry, has anyone seen @woodbutcher recently?


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bad luck. Usually the posties are far better than the courier cowboys.



My postie is a really lovely chap. Lexicat always waits for him on the window ledge for her daily "conversation" with him.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

Anyways, lunch calls. I'll be starting with a nice big bowl of alphabet soup, I think...


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2020)

Noticeably colder here today. I felt the need to put on a jumper.

Perhaps it's time to start the annual "have you got your heating on yet?" thread


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2020)

The novelty of having people with drills, boards and poles walking around outside my 5th floor window soon wears off. One can only take so much of sky meccano.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The novelty of having people with drills, boards and poles walking around outside my 5th floor window soon wears off. One can only take so much of sky meccano.



On the other hand, if it were me, I'd be mooning them...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2020)

Just heard what seemed to be three fire engines leaving the village on a call out. I didn't know this village _had _three fire engines...


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

I have a  and some shortbread fingers.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and some shortbread fingers.



That explains it: our fire department heard there's shortbread.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That explains it: our fire department heard there's shortbread.



Or they're coming here post haste for my veggie curry. 

I've just fed the cats some Sheba and I've put the rice cooker on.


----------



## Speicher (22 Sep 2020)

I have broken my laptop puter. The frame around the screen is coming apart. It was a reconditioned one purchased about two years ago.

It has a 17 inch screen, so I can do on-line jigsaws and scrabble. Does anyone know of a reliable site that sells reconditioned ones, or are they all going to schools/colleges etc for study at home?


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2020)

Torrential rain when walking to the post office to pick up my parcel. Good job I took my umbrella. This time I didn't get told off by Hitler the cashier for dripping water on the floor

Having a Fry's Chocolate Cream as a recovery treat after walking all that way in the pouring rain


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have broken my laptop puter. The frame around the screen is coming apart. It was a reconditioned one purchased about two years ago.
> 
> It has a 17 inch screen, so I can do on-line jigsaws and scrabble. Does anyone know of a reliable site that sells reconditioned ones, or are they all going to schools/colleges etc for study at home?



Game? Computer Exchange?


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

Anyways, my curry is almost ready.

But first I will put the televisual thingy on so I can see what the Dear Leader has to say.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have broken my laptop puter. The frame around the screen is coming apart. It was a reconditioned one purchased about two years ago.
> 
> It has a 17 inch screen, so I can do on-line jigsaws and scrabble. Does anyone know of a reliable site that sells reconditioned ones, or are they all going to schools/colleges etc for study at home?


What about,
http://www.dot-communications.co.uk

It's up in Hebden Bridge, and not certain if they're operating at present. Worth a try, even just to get an idea of price.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have broken my laptop puter. The frame around the screen is coming apart. It was a reconditioned one purchased about two years ago.
> 
> It has a 17 inch screen, so I can do on-line jigsaws and scrabble. Does anyone know of a reliable site that sells reconditioned ones, or are they all going to schools/colleges etc for study at home?



Only local to me I'm afraid, which means they all have German keyboards...


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2020)

On Cake off just now they said that the marzipan shouldn't be too thick as it would overwhelm the flavour of the cake ! 

The perfect ratio is a crumb of cake to 1/4lb of mazipan !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> On Cake off just now they said that the marzipan shouldn't be too thick as it would overwhelm the flavour of the cake !
> 
> The perfect ratio is a crumb of cake to 1/4lb of mazipan !


Marzipan is


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Marzipan is



I'll eat yours if you want.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2020)

Finally did some model making tonight: first time in several months.

It's good to be back...


----------



## Magpies (22 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> But first I will put the televisual thingy on so I can see what the Dear Leader has to say.



Worked most of the weekend so treated myself to an evening off. Watched 'The Constant Gardener'. A moving film that reminded me of what the Dear Leader and his ilk perpetrate in our names. Sadly.


----------



## Dec66 (22 Sep 2020)

I've got a cold.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

Dec66 said:


> I've got a cold.


Just a cold?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, my curry is almost ready.
> 
> But first I will put the televisual thingy on so I can see what the Dear Leader has to say.


You don't have to wear a mask but you now do. You should go back to work but stay at home. And the rule of 6 has been strengthened by reducing the number of wedding parties from 30 to 15. That should be enough to be going along with.


----------



## Dec66 (22 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just a cold?


Yes, just a cold. Sore throat initially, then bunged up/runny nose/bunged up.

No Covid nastiness. I had a brush with that in late March.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

Magpies said:


> Worked most of the weekend so treated myself to an evening off. Watched 'The Constant Gardener'. A moving film that reminded me of what the Dear Leader and his ilk perpetrate in our names. Sadly.



I've had to go look that up, as I'm not a great watcher of films...


----------



## Dec66 (22 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You don't have to wear a mask but you now do. You should go back to work but stay at home. And the rule of 6 has been strengthened by reducing the number of wedding parties from 30 to 15. That should be enough to be going along with.


You missed out "there have been too many breaches". Nothing about trips to Barnard Castle, though.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You don't have to wear a mask but you now do. You should go back to work but stay at home. And the rule of 6 has been strengthened by reducing the number of wedding parties from 30 to 15. That should be enough to be going along with.



In other words, the usual verbal hokey cokey.

So I shall keep carrying on as I have been. Which is generally keeping my head well below the parapet. Sometimes I'm really glad I'm an introvert.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finally did some model making tonight: first time in several months.
> 
> It's good to be back...



Good for you!


----------



## gbb (22 Sep 2020)

Day off today. Yesterday at around 3pm I started getting a sore ankle at work and ended up hobbling for the rest of the evening. This morning was sore and stiff, typical sprained ankle pain and swelling...but I havnt knowingly sprained my ankle ?
Then I put two and two together, playing with our 6 and 4 yo grandkids on the field, running around like a 20 yo...trouble is, I'm not. Probably overdid it a bit


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

I now have a whole sonnet. 

Still needs a bit of polishing, but first, some chocolate.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> In other words, the usual verbal hokey cokey.
> 
> So I shall keep carrying on as I have been. *Which is generally keeping my head well below the parapet. *
> Sometimes I'm really glad I'm an introvert.


Build higher parapets!


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Build higher parapets!



Or maybe it's easier to ditch the stilts...


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Marzipan is





Andy in Germany said:


> I'll eat yours if you want.


I'm closer


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

Is this the time to admit I have a couple of kilos of marzipan lurking in my cupboard?


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2020)

Out of interest, with this part of the forum have to close down at 10pm from now on and will all the contributions have to be made while sitting at a table? 

After all it is the Cafe!


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Is this the time to admit I have a couple of kilos of marzipan lurking in my cupboard?


<rushes out of the door, gets into car and heads for Cambridgeshire>


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2020)

<comes back in, grabs debit card as the car needs diesel>

I have just clipped the mudguards back onto the main commuter for the first time in a while in advance of tomorrow's early morning, possibly wet, commute. 

<heads back out to raid @Reynard 's stash of marzipan>


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

No need to raid it.  I'll put the kettle on, and there's a curry waiting if you want as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2020)

Party at @Reynard 's. Bring beer, she won't have any!


----------



## postman (22 Sep 2020)

I have to go out tomorrow .I broke my watch strap today.So a repair is in order.So it now means the dustbin has been out five more times than me.I'm catching up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2020)

postman said:


> I have to go out tomorrow .I broke my watch strap today.So a repair is in order.So it now means the dustbin has been out five more times than me.I'm catching up.


Careful what you wish for. Our dustbin is a dirty stopout.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> No need to raid it.  I'll put the kettle on, and there's a curry waiting if you want as well.


Curry and marzipan, what a combination!


Found a recipe for an Instant Pot Japanese Beef Curry Recipe Marzipan cake!


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

postman said:


> I have to go out tomorrow .I broke my watch strap today.So a repair is in order.So it now means the dustbin has been out five more times than me.I'm catching up.


Who's been putting the bin out, or do you just open the door and let it out?


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Party at @Reynard 's. Bring beer, she won't have any!



But I've plenty of tea.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Curry and marzipan, what a combination!
> 
> 
> Found a recipe for an Instant Pot Japanese Beef Curry Recipe Marzipan cake!



No one said that poor @Jenkins had to eat both at the same time


----------



## Magpies (22 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've had to go look that up, as I'm not a great watcher of films...


Me neither, but trust me, this one (The Constant Gardener) is worth watching


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

Magpies said:


> Me neither, but trust me, this one (The Constant Gardener) is worth watching



I'm more of a sci-fi box set kind of girl  But I'll look out for the DVD


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2020)

I need a 

Time to go and put on breville's finest.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A couple of weeks ago, in daytime, there was an operatic-style tenor singing at Greenland Dock on the Thames Path. It could be students from Trinity College, now based in Greenwich, busking or it could be professionals currently laid off.



My diva was near the Corinthian Sailing Club near Chiswick Mall on a stretch of the Thames Path that is enclosed on three sides for about twenty yards. The cloister-like acoustics were absolutely fantastic at showing off her voice.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...4!1sFqkMD5yHNe6dGqu3nIV3tg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I need a
> 
> Time to go and put on breville's finest.


You using a sandwich toaster to make a cuppa!


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You using a sandwich toaster to make a cuppa!



Breville do make things other than sandwich toasters... Like kettles, for instance. 

Much more handy to make a brew than a sandwich machine, cos I don't need to worry if my mug is exactly square so that the tea won't leak out...


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

Power failure, estimated time until fixed, 02:22.

Trying to report an area affected, but not showing as, and the mobile tower goes out ending the call.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

Not that bad, I can still put the kettle on the gas cooker for a cuppa.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not that bad, I can still put the kettle on the gas cooker for a cuppa.



As you say, it could be worse...


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> As you say, it could be worse...


Aye, it's also blown every fuse in the house. Came back on, how long for is another matter, five minutes ago. Nothing electrical is working!


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Aye, it's also blown every fuse in the house. Came back on, how long for is another matter, five minutes ago. Nothing electrical is working!



Ooooer!


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooooer!


One word for it. 
Have a guess at what'll be on my shopping list later today.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> One word for it.
> Have a guess at what'll be on my shopping list later today.



A selection of replacement fuses, I'd imagine. And maybe a wind-up lantern. Just in case things go *fzzzzzzzzt* again.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> A selection of replacement fuses, I'd imagine. And maybe a wind-up lantern. Just in case things go *fzzzzzzzzt* again.


Okay for lighting, bike lights, torches and a couple of gas lights(two small, one large).

Didn't think it'd be back on for long though, gone again. The alarms going off are shall we say "fun".


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Okay for lighting, bike lights, torches and a couple of gas lights(two small, one large).
> 
> Didn't think it'd be back on for long though, gone again. The alarms going off are shall we say "fun".



In that case, I think you should add earplugs to said shopping list...


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> In that case, I think you should add earplugs to said shopping list...


I've two pairs of industrial ear defenders. Maybe use one of them.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2020)

Sounds like a plan. 

Anyways, off to bed for me. Hopefully no nightmares this time...


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Anyways, off to bed for me. Hopefully no nightmares this time...


You mean like waking up and finding your marzipan supply gone.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Sep 2020)

Good morning, time to go for a short bike ride to the nearest big town and back.

There will be a break in the middle for something called "work".


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2020)

Well the 7.49 train has just shuddered past .
And the bins have just been emptied.

Just had a seagull running on the roof


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> But I've plenty of tea.



Thats the important bit.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Okay for lighting, bike lights, torches and a couple of gas lights(two small, one large).
> 
> Didn't think it'd be back on for long though, gone again. The alarms going off are shall we say "fun".


Aye that always peeves me off when we have an 'outage' cheapo alarms going off everywhere. Most reset when the juice comes back on but there's one annoying one that carries on until the guy comes home from work and manually turns it off.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2020)

Morning.
I had to pop out and get some blubs for our Venga . A top and stail blub had blown . I have now fitted a new blub.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Aye that always peeves me off when we have an 'outage' cheapo alarms going off everywhere. Most reset when the juice comes back on but there's one annoying one that carries on until the guy comes home from work and manually turns it off.


They need to replace the battery, it is also an offence for it to go off for more than 15 minutes


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2020)

Excitement around here.. A roadsweeping machine drove up one side of the road, and back down t'other!


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2020)

Has @classic33 got his leccy back yet ?

Wet here, on and off rain and very dull. Got the 'daylight lamp' on in the lounge today (something I bought when I was stuck inside with a broken back for months).


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Has @classic33 got his leccy back yet ?
> 
> Wet here, on and off rain and very dull. Got the 'daylight lamp' on in the lounge today (something I bought when I was stuck inside with a broken back for months).


Aye, it came back on again. Staying on this time.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2020)

I like that old couple in Powys who's old TV set took the villages wiffy out !
I think they should have been given a new TV set by the wiffy peeps .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2020)

I have run out of bread!


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

There's ducks quacking somewhere nearby.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I like that old couple in Powys who's old TV set took the villages wiffy out !
> I think they should have been given a new TV set by the wiffy peeps .



That was brilliant. I bet Russian agents are sourcing old TVs as we speak. No need to drop a bomb generating an EMP, any old TV will do the same !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's ducks quacking somewhere nearby.



Maybe they are pond (ering) something?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2020)

I have averted the bread crisis by means of a visit to the nearest supermarket.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Sep 2020)

I have fitted a new chain to my recumbent. It is 236 links long, and adjusted to enable big big ring shifting without breaking the chain or derailleur.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I have fitted a new chain to my recumbent. It is 236 links long, and adjusted to enable big big ring shifting without breaking the chain or derailleur.
> 
> View attachment 548737


How big a difference in ring size!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> How big a difference in ring size!



Rear is 11-34, it’s a 9 speed drive train. Derailleur is 2008 vintage I think, not later than 2009 that I replaced the previous broken one (when it was on my mtn bike).


----------



## pawl (23 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well the 7.49 train has just shuddered past .
> And the bins have just been emptied.
> 
> Just had a seagull running on the roof




Stop it I can’t stand the excitement


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2020)

It's overcast, cool, damp and breezy here chez Casa Reynard, and it rained overnight as everything is sopping wet.

I spent the morning hauling tree clippings in the garden to shove into my newly-emptied green bin. They were late yesterday, about 5pm. I've also rationalised my covid / brexit stores in the utility room. I am well served with cupboard staples except for some canned tomatoes.

Didn't sleep well though. Ended up spending part of the night writing, as I had lines of poetry popping up in my head that were far too good to not want to make a note of. I now have half a completed poem, but it needs a lot of polishing.

Anyways, alphabet soup and sausage rolls for lunch.


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have broken my laptop puter. The frame around the screen is coming apart. It was a reconditioned one purchased about two years ago.
> 
> It has a 17 inch screen, so I can do on-line jigsaws and scrabble. Does anyone know of a reliable site that sells reconditioned ones, or are they all going to schools/colleges etc for study at home?



Ebay is an option, as long as you check feedback. You might even be able to find parts for the old one.


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, my curry is almost ready.
> 
> But first I will put the televisual thingy on so I can see what the Dear Leader has to say.



Great thing about not having a license ...


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2020)

Lunch sorted, poem polishing kind of sorted.

Off to Tesco shortly to avail myself of the cat food offer before it ends. And to clear the shopping list. Then the pressure is off when I go stickering on Saturday.


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> On Cake off just now they said that the marzipan shouldn't be too thick as it would overwhelm the flavour of the cake !
> 
> The perfect ratio is a crumb of cake to 1/4lb of mazipan !



A man after my own heart.



Andy in Germany said:


> I'll eat yours if you want.



Join the queue.


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2020)

Notably Sainbos seemed a bit low on flour today.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2020)

It works !
The rocker switch arrived this afternoon and I tested it a few minutes ago . It goes backwards and forwards on its own now that the pedal is pressed . I've put it back together for him to play with now including the window .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Sep 2020)

And chain has passed the ride test. Big ring needs replacing but all other rings and cassette are fine with no slippage under load. Big ring 12 years old, so it’s done well.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2020)

I was just wondering what other strange baddies feature in Dr Who? There are the Cider Men, Side Borgs, and the Dialects!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I like that old couple in Powys who's old TV set took the villages wiffy out !
> I think they should have been given a new TV set by the wiffy peeps .


That's what happened when the button phones came in. Finally, the peeps from the telephone company came around. Told my father he could no longer have rotary dial phones, so they took away his many rotary dial phones, rewired the house for touch tone phones, and brought him 4 touch tone phones. Because otherwise the telephone exchange would have had to maintain old rotary dial equipment for him alone, pretty much. This would have been in the 1990's.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I have fitted a new chain to my recumbent. It is 236 links long, and adjusted to enable big big ring shifting without breaking the chain or derailleur.
> 
> View attachment 548737


240 links may be advisable.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> Great thing about not having a license ...


I don't watch Tv per se. I avoid the many missives of Donny the Great by avoiding Twitter as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2020)

I wouldn't pay for the TV license just to get the wisdom of Haystack Head, either.


----------



## Kryton521 (23 Sep 2020)

You still have to have a tv license even if you don't have a tv....... Since you have devices capable of receiving and streaming signals.
Personally feel it should be, pay per view. Don't watch? don't have to pay as much/at all.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Sep 2020)

Slightly annoying and disheartening mundane day .

I was taking a group out to ride today through BC's Let's Ride (so they are members of the public plus I've never met them before) and with the Met Office forecasting very heavy rain I cancelled the ride (I didn't think anyone would turn up for what would turn out to be a very soggy ride).

Firstly, I sent a personal message explaining why I was cancelling the ride, then secondly, I cancelled the ride on the website which sends an automated message and email (I'll explain) to cancel the ride, and thirdly I re-created the ride to run the same time next week and sent out messages to those attending today to sign up before I offer it further afield. I did this approx. 2.5 hours before the ride was due to start.

_Let's Ride has its own messaging system that complies with GDPR (I cannot see participants' email addresses). You send a message on the system and it forwards the message as an email to the recipient as well as keeping a message on the system they can read._

Later, I checked the website and I find a message from one of today's participants saying they were waiting in the car park . Upon some investigation, it turns out the website system hadn't sent out any emails to any of the participants and (I now discover) 4 out of 5 turned up! My fault for not checking they were happy riding in the rain: lesson learned. To be fair to myself, it wasn't until 7 AM that the Met Office updated the forecast to show heavy rain during the majority of the ride duration.

On contacting BC, it seems the website hasn't been sending any emails since Monday. They are working to repair it.

Now, I feel that I've already given a bad impression of myself. I know the technical issues were not my fault, but I feel that first impressions count for a lot and I don't want to put people off the programme, cycling with me on the programme or cycling in general. Silly I know, but disheartening all the same. 

We will see how Friday's ride goes. And it will go ahead even if there is a monsoon and I have to swim 🌦🏊‍♂️


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I was just wondering what other strange baddies feature in Dr Who? There are the Cider Men, Side Borgs, and the Dialects!





Gravity Aided said:


> I wouldn't pay for the TV license just to get the wisdom of Haystack Head, either.


Haystack in a wind tunnel.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> You still have to have a tv license even if you don't have a tv....... Since you have devices capable of receiving and streaming signals.
> Personally feel it should be, pay per view. Don't watch? don't have to pay as much/at all.


I agree. In the States, public media is supported by voluntary contribution. Mrs. GA is encouraged to support charity through payroll deduction, and we get streaming of PBS, etc, on home computer for $60 a year. The public radio station in Champaign is the last station playing symphonic music anywhere I can receive on standard set and antenna.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Haystack in a wind tunnel.


Could use some thatching rods to tie that down. Our elections are in a little more than a month, and it could be a moot point about our fearless leader. Other chap seems a bit more stable.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> 240 links may be advisable.



I think you may be right for the ideal, but it’s not a combination I’ll be aiming for and I’ve confirmed it works fine in this combination. Number of links however noted for next time it’ll need changing in the Spring.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Sep 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> You still have to have a tv license even if you don't have a tv....... Since you have devices capable of receiving and streaming signals.
> Personally feel it should be, pay per view. Don't watch? don't have to pay as much/at all.



Absolutely. it would provide instant feedback for the providers showing where their programmes are and are not popular so they can see where they need to up their game... actually, I begin to see why they resist the change...


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Other chap seems a bit more stable.



Is that why is party's symbol is a donkey?

Shutting up now...


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning, time to go for a short bike ride to the nearest big town and back.
> 
> There will be a break in the middle for something called "work".



Spontaneously came back the 'long' way, which made a nice change. 

Also because it means clients are kept guessing about where I live.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Sep 2020)

Fish and chips was lovely tonight.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2020)

Went to Tesco for cat food (they're still cheaper than Zooplus, so will avail myself of the offers where I can) and to clear the list. 

The place was denuded of toilet rolls, pasta* and flour.

* except for the pasta in the clearance bins, which is still at 37p a kilo.


----------



## tyred (23 Sep 2020)

I've cleaned and oiled the chain on my Viscount and adjusted the brakes.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that why is party's symbol is a donkey?
> 
> Shutting up now...


Is there a bright star shining over head.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not that bad, I can still put the kettle on the gas cooker for a cuppa.





Reynard said:


> As you say, it could be worse...


Oh yes - it could have been be the electric kettle that was put on the gas cooker...🔥🧯


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Oh yes - it could have been be the electric kettle that was put on the gas cooker...🔥🧯


Seperate kettle for the gas cooker.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2020)

Stopped off at Tesco for a few bits of shopping on the way home and used the self service till. The bill came to £5.10 so I dug out 10p worth of coppers that was in my pocket, fed them into the machine and followed it up with a £10 note expecting a £5 note as change...

..and totally failed to notice that one of the 1p coins went straight through so I ended up paying £5.01 with the tenner ending up with £4.99 of loose coins instead of the 10p worth I'd hoped to get rid of.

At least I got home a couple of minutes before the first significant downpour we've had here for some time.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2020)

And that, @Jenkins is one of the reasons I despise self service tills  Aside from the usual "unexpected item in the bagging area"


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> And that, @Jenkins is one of the reasons I despise self service tills  Aside from the usual "unexpected item in the bagging area"


I generally only use them when I've got a pocket full of loose change to get rid of and am buying something like a couple of bottles of squash, but there was a queue for the manned tills and the self service was free.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> And that, @Jenkins is one of the reasons I despise self service tills  Aside from the usual "unexpected item in the bagging area"


I've never used one.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I've never used one.



For me, they are the till-of-very-last-resort.

They do not cope terribly well with yellow stickers


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that why is party's symbol is a donkey?
> 
> Shutting up now...


Because donkeys actually work for a living.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Absolutely. it would provide instant feedback for the providers showing where their programmes are and are not popular so they can see where they need to up their game... actually, I begin to see why they resist the change...


Yes. When I sold media broadcast time, ratings and cost per thousand exposures had a great influence on the spending habits of my customers. At that time, BTW, I could really love an election year like this.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Sep 2020)

I just ate some spaghetti, and a little salad from a Suisse Romande takeaway near me.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2020)

I've just made myself a


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2020)

Anyways, bed. I has a tired.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> And that, @Jenkins is one of the reasons I despise self service tills  Aside from the usual "unexpected item in the bagging area"



I've not seen a self service till here and they were introduced in the UK since I moved: it really confused me when I visited my parents and was confronted by one in their local Co-op.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> ... but there was a queue for the manned tills and the self service was free.



 I wondered why so many people use them. They must be saving a fortune.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Could use some thatching rods to tie that down. Our elections are in a little more than a month, and it could be a moot point about our fearless leader. Other chap seems a bit more stable.


The other chap may be more stable but does he actually move ? I thought that Bernie Sanders had more go in him !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2020)

My morning tea was disappointing. It tasted stewed from the first mug. I'm moving on to coffee.

Morning all.


----------



## tyred (24 Sep 2020)

First frost of the year on my before work walk around the park. 

Also probably my last early morning walk of the year in shorts


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> First frost of the year on my before work walk around the park.
> 
> Also probably my last early morning walk of the year in shorts


You won't be streaking ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2020)

Morning. 
I'm pinned down at the moment . Schrodie is having a nap on my lap .
It looks nice and sunny out with blue sky from what I can see from here .


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2020)

Just had my first two cups of tea made for me 
I reckon around 40 minutes before I need to let it out


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2020)

Having got the electric pedal car working again has cheered me up . It has taken a while but I wasn't sure what batteries it used, but once the new one arrived things moved on . I had no idea why the car had been dumped. It could have been beyond repair for all I knew ! From what I had discovered from the net was that it had Bluetooth connectivity so I wasn't sure if this had failed and had caused the problem . Anyway! Once the battery was connected and by using a bit of basic use of a volt meter I managed to find where the power was reaching . A couple of fuses later and I had some sound . Now with a new rocker switch I have movement .
I just wonder now what an almost 3 year old will be able to demolish !


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> The other chap may be more stable but does he actually move ? I thought that Bernie Sanders had more go in him !


I do too, but very few people in The States will vote for Socialism. I would, but I'm an exception. The way I am judging this election is this:
_Which candidate, either through neglect or malice, is most likely to kill me?_


----------



## tyred (24 Sep 2020)

I had wholemeal toast with marmalade for elevenses.


----------



## Speicher (24 Sep 2020)

I have located a local business that does puter repairs. I need to take a photo of the frame and email it to him. If the lugs are broken it may be too expensive to repair. 

If I want one with a 17 inch screen, and not pay a small fortune for one, the options are limited. However, my Father took possibly thousands of slides. Yes, bear with me, I will get to the point. My brother has under taken the task of looking at all slides, and scanning the interesting ones. That will be our travels in India, Saudi Arabia and Mauritius to name a few. 

As an Instructor in vehicle maintenance in places further back than the back of beyond, there are hundreds of slides of dismantled vehicles. Some people will find those extremely interesting (@Reynard ?) but there is a limit to what he can do. When he has finished, he says he will put the pictures on a DVD. Look, steady on, nearly there.  Do I need a puter with a DVD "slot" to view them on my computer, or transfer them to a memory stick?


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2020)

Cool, blustery and a mix of sunshine and showers here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning sorting out kitchen cupboards. Well, it started when I had to get to the boxes of loose leaf tea to fill my big tea caddy. And then it was like "I can't bloody find anything in here"  So cleared it out completely and stacked in the fresh stuff I've bought that had been languishing in a box in the utility room (canned cupboard staples).

Am now wondering what I can possibly do with three ancient cans of tuna, two tins of olives stuffed with anchovies, a tin of artichokes and a tin of condensed milk...


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have located a local business that does puter repairs. I need to take a photo of the frame and email it to him. If the lugs are broken it may be too expensive to repair.
> 
> If I want one with a 17 inch screen, and not pay a small fortune for one, the options are limited. However, my Father took possibly thousands of slides. Yes, bear with me, I will get to the point. My brother has under taken the task of looking at all slides, and scanning the interesting ones. That will be our travels in India, Saudi Arabia and Mauritius to name a few.
> 
> As an Instructor in vehicle maintenance in places further back than the back of beyond, there are hundreds of slides of dismantled vehicles. Some people will find those extremely interesting (@Reynard ?) but there is a limit to what he can do. When he has finished, he says he will put the pictures on a DVD. Look, steady on, nearly there.  Do I need a puter with a DVD "slot" to view them on my computer, or transfer them to a memory stick?



You can get external DVD drives that plug into a USB port.  I think they're around £20 or something of that ilk.

A lot of newer laptops no longer have a built-in DVD drive, alas. Something I found out while back...


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2020)

Anyways, lunch...


----------



## postman (24 Sep 2020)

Watch out for Leeds United splashing some cash.Postman has bought two lapel badges from a club shop.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2020)

Ouch!!! That's one heck of a *SPLAT* for Chloe Dygert in the time trial...


----------



## oldwheels (24 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have located a local business that does puter repairs. I need to take a photo of the frame and email it to him. If the lugs are broken it may be too expensive to repair.
> 
> If I want one with a 17 inch screen, and not pay a small fortune for one, the options are limited. However, my Father took possibly thousands of slides. Yes, bear with me, I will get to the point. My brother has under taken the task of looking at all slides, and scanning the interesting ones. That will be our travels in India, Saudi Arabia and Mauritius to name a few.
> 
> As an Instructor in vehicle maintenance in places further back than the back of beyond, there are hundreds of slides of dismantled vehicles. Some people will find those extremely interesting (@Reynard ?) but there is a limit to what he can do. When he has finished, he says he will put the pictures on a DVD. Look, steady on, nearly there.  Do I need a puter with a DVD "slot" to view them on my computer, or transfer them to a memory stick?


You can I think get an external DVD reader which will connect to your computer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2020)

Have you been getting the shortbread out @Reynard? 

I only ask because the fire department has just rushed past...


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Have you been getting the shortbread out @Reynard?
> 
> I only ask because the fire department has just rushed past...



Not this time, but I have been prepping an apple crumble


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ouch!!! That's one heck of a *SPLAT* for Chloe Dygert in the time trial...


I watched that on the turbo trainer and it made me feel so sick I had to struggle to stay on the bike. The only news the commentator had at the end of the BBC transmission was that she was conscious and talking.


----------



## tyred (24 Sep 2020)

I'm trying to work out the polite way to phone a hospital and ask for a Dr. Lillian Ares...


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I watched that on the turbo trainer and it made me feel so sick I had to struggle to stay on the bike. The only news the commentator had at the end of the BBC transmission was that she was conscious and talking.



I didn't catch that as I toddled off to do stuff. Good to hear. 

But it looks like something broke on the bike. That was one heck of a tankslapper - she almost caught it but ran out of road...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I didn't catch that as I toddled off to do stuff. Good to hear.
> 
> But it looks like something broke on the bike. That was one heck of a tankslapper - she almost caught it but ran out of road...


Boardman thought it was the front tyre causing the shimmying.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Boardman thought it was the front tyre causing the shimmying.



Hmm... I'd wager the rear, but either way, it was a nasty one. Hope she's not too banged up.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Sep 2020)

Rather nice soup I made today. Three small cooking apples, one large carrot, the coarse outer leaves from a savoy cabbage, some lentils plus a stock cube.
The apples I have in abundance as a neighbour planted a selection of fruit trees a few years ago. When she died the next person has some aversion to trees and cut then all down except for the cooking apples. There is always a good crop but she has no idea what to do with them so bags of windfalls get left out on the front wall and the fence between us for anyone to take as many as they want. Real shame about the other trees tho' as they were pears, plums and eating apples and produced good crops.
People are weird. Should have also mentioned a little sugar as the apples are a bit sour.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Rather nice soup I made today. Three small cooking apples, one large carrot, the coarse outer leaves from a savoy cabbage, some lentils plus a stock cube.
> The apples I have in abundance as a neighbour planted a selection of fruit trees a few years ago. When she died the next person has some aversion to trees and cut then all down except for the cooking apples. There is always a good crop but she has no idea what to do with them so bags of windfalls get left out on the front wall and the fence between us for anyone to take as many as they want. Real shame about the other trees tho' as they were pears, plums and eating apples and produced good crops.
> People are weird.



I've a bumper crop of Bramleys this year. I picked a load this arvo to make a big apple crumble. I've already made gingered apple jelly, and after the weekend, I'll be making apple & onion chutney.  The onions, I found lying in the verge when I was out on the bike.

In a little while, I'm off to go foraging for walnuts, but that'll probably be the last lot off this particular tree.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've a bumper crop of Bramleys this year. I picked a load this arvo to make a big apple crumble. I've already made gingered apple jelly, and after the weekend, I'll be making apple & onion chutney.  The onions, I found lying in the verge when I was out on the bike.
> 
> In a little while, I'm off to go foraging for walnuts, but that'll probably be the last lot off this particular tree.


When I was at school in Helensburgh many years ago there were several walnut trees which we used to raid. I remember one girl getting a telling off because the teacher did not know that they stained your fingers brown. He thought she had been smoking cigarettes.
There are none I know of where II live now.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Sep 2020)

I'm all for reducing waste and recycling valuable resources, but using "pre-loved" condoms seems a bit extreme.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/sep/24/police-confiscate-345000-recycled-condoms-in-vietnam


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2020)

Well, that's another large wicker basket full of walnuts. 

The nuts are dropping off the tree now, so don't have to worry about the husks, as they fall off when you pick them up. Had a good look and there's still loads on the tree, far more than I thought, so definitely worthwhile my time going back.

No one else seems to pick them from what I can tell. 

It's definitely a gloves job @oldwheels - not just because of the husks, but also the nettles...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2020)

The weather is kicking off all of a sudden: forecasts are for 10l of water per m², which translates into English measurements are "really rather a lot: have you got a boat"? This on reflection is a more likely reason for the sirens: it's probably going down seriously in the hills.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The weather is kicking off all of a sudden: forecasts are for 10l of water per m², which translates into English measurements are "really rather a lot: have you got a boat"? This on reflection is a more likely reason for the sirens: it's probably going down seriously in the hills.


Jeez my 'back of a fag paper pack' calculation makes that about 4 inches of rain.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Jeez my 'back of a fag paper pack' calculation makes that about 4 inches of rain.


Don't your fag papers get soggy?


----------



## pawl (24 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I had wholemeal toast with marmalade for elevenses.




Fine cut or thick?My personal preference is for the chunky..


----------



## tyred (24 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Fine cut or thick?My personal preference is for the chunky..



Thick cut. I don't like fine cut.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Don't your fag papers get soggy?


I use Licorice Papers, on a slightly 'muggy' day they all stick together anyway.


----------



## Magpies (24 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I'm trying to decide whether or not I should eat the packet of liquorice all-sorts that I have





Magpies said:


> Or not eat them ..... If you read this first
> https://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the-most-common-licorice-side-effects.htm



And little did I realize ..... 
*Man dies after eating bag of licorice every day for a few weeks*
<https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/sep/24/man-licorice-dies-massachusetts>


----------



## Magpies (24 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My morning tea was disappointing. It tasted stewed from the first mug.



Two teaspoons of Darjeeling second flush tea leaves ..... 90 seconds in just-boiling water ..... bliss!


----------



## Jenkins (24 Sep 2020)

Just one more early shift to go then a weekend off. I'm not a morning person and after 6 consecutive days of my alarms going off at 05:30 the walking dead are showing more signs of life than me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2020)

Magpies said:


> Two teaspoons of Darjeeling second flush tea leaves ..... 90 seconds in just-boiling water ..... bliss!


My problem seems to be that it sometimes tastes so different. Same amount of water, same blend, same number of spoonfulls, same temperature, probably the same time of sparrow's fart, but different tasting tea. Coffee's no more predictable but as one is bound to be better than the other a good coffee morning often rescues a bad tea morning.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2020)

Mmmmmm... Lovely supper... 

Jacket potato with the last of the veggie curry, then apple crumble and custard.

I used five different varieties of apple - bramley, james grieve, egremont russet, jonagold and summat I foraged from a hedgerow that I suspect might be cox's orange pippin.

*BURP*


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My problem seems to be that it sometimes tastes so different. Same amount of water, same blend, same number of spoonfulls, same temperature, probably the same time of sparrow's fart, but different tasting tea. Coffee's no more predictable but as one is bound to be better than the other a good coffee morning often rescues a bad tea morning.


Empty the kettle and replace with fresh water. It may have had too much boiled out of it.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2020)

Speaking of kettles...

One last  for me tonight.

Mine's English Breaksfast (loose leaves, but in one of those doodads you put in your mug) and steeped for about 5 minutes.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Speaking of kettles...
> One last  for me tonight.
> 
> Mine's English Breaksfast* (loose leaves, but in one of those doodads you put in your mug) *and steeped for about 5 minutes.


That'd be a Dooda in these parts.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2020)

Tea has been drunk, so I'm heading off to bed via a hot bath.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Tea has been drunk, so I'm heading off to bed via a hot bath.


Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Just one more early shift to go then a weekend off. I'm not a morning person and after 6 consecutive days of my alarms going off at 05:30 the walking dead are showing more signs of life than me.



Hang in there. 05:30 is my normal alarm time, but I am very much a "morning person" and tend to struggle by ten in the evening...


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hang in there. 05:30 is my normal alarm time, but I am very much a "morning person" and tend to struggle by ten in the evening...


Who needs alarms!


----------



## Phaeton (25 Sep 2020)

Been working outside in the garden since lockdown, think I need to sort out the office this weekend, it's cold out here this morning


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2020)

Sounds like it's blowing a hooley outside here


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

Sun not out yet so a cold and blustery day so far. Outside temp is 5C and same forecast for tomorrow but then rising at the weekend. Looking out my front windows no boats to be seen which is a change as there was always Dawn Treader coming back in at this time of day with other assorted workboats heading off.
Breakfast calls.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> That'd be a Dooda in these parts.


I know those thingummies as doodahs.

Morning!


----------



## Phaeton (25 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Sun not out yet so a cold and blustery day so far. Outside temp is 5C and same forecast for tomorrow but then rising at the weekend


Is it not the weekend tomorrow? I do hope it is I can't stand another day at work before getting a break


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2020)

Morning .
I have a Schrodie on my lap again .
I've been looking outside at the weather which is nice and sunny with a bit of light cloud around . It was a few whispy clouds which drew my attention . Several of them had formed an arc, as my wife said a bit like a Nike tick. It seemed as though they were spiralling around a central air current .


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Is it not the weekend tomorrow? I do hope it is I can't stand another day at work before getting a break


I never know what day of the week it is now as nothing much changes with only some appointments to keep me half alert.


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2020)

Was wet on my morning walk. I needed the umbrella 
I had porridge for breakfast with some fresh blueberries and chopped strawberries.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Sep 2020)

Steve from Belvedere has just phoned me up. He's managed to get hold of a replacement speech module for the door entry system and he's on his way. This should mean that I will soon be able answer the doorbell and let people in.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2020)

Morning.
I was just doing some washing up whilst listening to Lorraine when the adverts came on . I was half listening and I wondered if they decided which ones to put on at different times? I was thinking that on a bad day you could have a string of them . Dulcosoft, Tena, Innovo,Andrex! 
I thought Innovo was something to do with computers !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I was just doing some washing up whilst listening to Lorraine when the adverts came on . I was half listening and I wondered if they decided which ones to put on at different times? I was thinking that on a bad day you could have a string of them . Dulcosoft, Tena, Innovo,Andrex!
> I thought Innovo was something to do with computers !


I've only heard of Andrex in that list. These advertising bods are going to have to try harder.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who needs alarms!


Me - especially today!


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2020)

Just under an hour and a half to go (short day). Still time for another coffee before the end of the shift.


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2020)

I'm not sure if it's because I've lost weight in recent years or just getting older but I really feel the cold nowadays.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I was just doing some washing up whilst listening to Lorraine when the adverts came on . I was half listening and I wondered if they decided which ones to put on at different times? I was thinking that on a bad day you could have a string of them . Dulcosoft, Tena, Innovo,Andrex!
> I thought Innovo was something to do with computers !


I believe that is Lenovo, I think that's the bits of IBM that were sold to the Chinese. I think Innova makes disc golf equipment.


----------



## pawl (25 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I'm not sure if it's because I've lost weight in recent years or just getting older but I really feel the cold nowadays.



I’ve lost a little weight and got considerably older and I definitely feel the cold more


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2020)

The wind is cold today .

I've been doing a few jobs outside. I have finished repairing our wheelbarrow . I found a nut and bolt to hold the axle carrier in place . I also rubbed down some filler in a door . Having a rest now .


----------



## Speicher (25 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I'm not sure if it's because I've lost weight in recent years or just getting older but I really feel the cold nowadays.





pawl said:


> I’ve lost a little weight and got considerably older and I definitely feel the cold more




Yesterday morning, for about three hours, I was out in the field at the end of my garden, with someone who was pruning the plum trees. The trees belong to the farmer, but he leaves the pruning to the people whose gardens are nearest. It was cool, and breezy and at times slightly rainy. I felt okay at the time, but after being indoors for half hour, I began to feel cold. Later on, I felt too hot, then cold again.

I may need a new thermostat.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2020)

Cold, overcast and blowing a right bloody hoolie here chez Casa Reynard.

I succumbed and put one of the storage heaters on last night, and I haven't opened any windows today. And the door isn't propped open so the girls can come and go as they please - no cat flap here, we have a concierge service. We're all hunkered down indoors.

This morning I have sorted out some stuff that I need to take to the post office and another kitchen cupboard has been cleared out.

Nearly time for lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who needs alarms!



Not me. No snooze button on a cat that wants its breakfast!


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2020)

I made a toasted gam sandwich for lunch.


----------



## mybike (25 Sep 2020)

Good, you're back.


----------



## mybike (25 Sep 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> You still have to have a tv license even if you don't have a tv....... Since you have devices capable of receiving and streaming signals.
> Personally feel it should be, pay per view. Don't watch? don't have to pay as much/at all.



Only for BBC's TV programmes


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Sep 2020)

It’s a tad breezy out.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2020)

Panic over just put the tandem away and at the same time found my bunny burner front light


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know those *thingummies *as doodahs.
> 
> Morning!


They be "yokes". 
Just make certain you get the right "yoke" though.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Me - especially today!


Half five alarm appears to have been late.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2020)

Lovely lunch. One slice of toast with the last of the veggie curry, one slice of toast with sliced cooked chicken, a beautifully ripe pear, some blueberries and two


----------



## Ripple (25 Sep 2020)

Happy 37th birthday to myself.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Sep 2020)

Ripple said:


> Happy 37th birthday to myself.


Seeing as there's cake involved, happy birthday to you!


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2020)

Ripple said:


> Happy 37th birthday to myself.



Happy birthday from me and the furry girls xxx


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2020)

Time to toddle off to the post office.

Fortunately the rain hasn't hit here yet, but it's not very nice out. Neither Poppy nor Lexi have ventured out.


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2020)

It was mostly dry and sunny all afternoon and as soon as I clock out of work the heavens open


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2020)

I had an attack of the nostalgias. I've bought a Dinky Talbot Lago and HWM to go with my Alfa Romeo 159. I've got a Cooper Bristol and a Maserati somewhere . I swapped an Aston Martin DB 4 for the Maserati when I was in junior school . All I need now to complete the set is a Ferrari .


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2020)

Ripple said:


> Happy 37th birthday to myself.


----------



## mybike (25 Sep 2020)

Empty toner cartridges posted. Toner is nearly as expensive as printer ink!


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2020)

Back from the post office. 

Today was not a day to go by bicycle. It's blowing and gusting so much out here that I had a hard job keeping the car on the road. 

And it's fecking freezing. 

So I'm now having a medicinal  and a couple of shortbread fingers.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Sep 2020)

Ripple said:


> Happy 37th birthday to myself.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2020)

Right, time to go feed the cats, then time to go feed me.


----------



## Magpies (25 Sep 2020)

Finally finished work ..... Not enjoying these long days during the Covid outbreak. Too blustery to wind down with a cycle ride today. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## postman (25 Sep 2020)

Ripple said:


> Happy 37th birthday to myself.


Sending you a raspberry,hope you had are having a good day.


----------



## postman (25 Sep 2020)

Postman is relaxing on a very large soft leather sofa.In really nice cottage in Newbiggin by the Sea.Massive front window facing the beach and the sea.The view is incredible.Well not at this moment it's pitch black.Oh boy away for a few days.Luxury.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2020)

I'm sat here full off the potatoey, oniony, bacony, garlicky, creamy and cheesy goodness that is tartiflette. 

I may have also had some apple crumble and custard.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2020)

Sausages & Chips to celebrate the end of the working week this evening. A couple of alcoholic refreshments may follow shortly to celebrate the start of the weekend.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2020)

Hmm, how many layers of thermals to pack for the weekend at Donington. 12°C max, 15-20mph NW winds, no shelter!


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2020)

Listening to the radio and relaxing on the sofa with a


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Hmm, how many layers of thermals to pack for the weekend at Donington. 12°C max, 15-20mph NW winds, no shelter!


Three on the upper half, two on the lower half.
One windproof layer.


----------



## tyred (26 Sep 2020)

My neighbour's saxophone playing is getting better, or else I'm just getting used to it!


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Hmm, how many layers of thermals to pack for the weekend at Donington. 12°C max, 15-20mph NW winds, no shelter!



Whatever you pack won't be enough.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2020)

Happy Birthday,@Ripple


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

There be odd goings on on this thread, notes from the future.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> There be odd goings on on this thread, notes from the future.
> View attachment 549150



Oh dear, that old chestnut again... 

At least I'm not the one with the time turner this time.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh dear, that old chestnut again...
> 
> At least I'm not the one with the time turner this time.


If it's yet to happen, how can it be old!


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> If it's yet to happen, how can it be old!



Predestination paradox. 

(I've watched far too much Star Trek)


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2020)

Anyways, bed for me. Via a hot bath with loads of scented bubbles.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Predestination paradox.
> 
> (I've watched far too much Star Trek)


You mean _"a time loop in which a time traveler who has gone into the past causes an event that ultimately causes the original future version of the person to go back into the past."_

But I've gone no-where. At least I don't think I have.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, bed for me. Via a hot bath with loads of scented bubbles.


Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Who needs alarms!



I didn't say it was to wake me up... It's more of a Belt and Braces system so I don't lose track of time in the morning and wind up being late for work.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2020)

Ripple said:


> Happy 37th birthday to myself.


Happy Birthday Yesterday.

You are about half the age of my brother who's birthday was also yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2020)

Morning.
It looks like it is going to be another sunny day today . It also looks like the air is still .
I will be popping back downstairs in a minute to make some more .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2020)

The mention of Star Trek yesterday got me thinking ! Did they explain why when the ship went in and out of warp speed the cast didn't suddenly rush from one side of the set to the other ? 
I think to simulate the effect they should have tipped the stage up at a steep angle .


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean _"a time loop in which a time traveler who has gone into the past causes an event that ultimately causes the original future version of the person to go back into the past."_
> 
> But I've gone no-where. At least I don't think I have.



I knew you'd say that.


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean _"a time loop in which a time traveler who has gone into the past causes an event that ultimately causes the original future version of the person to go back into the past."_
> 
> But I've gone no-where. At least I don't think I have.



I thought you said that tomorrow.


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2020)

Next week I was talking to someone about the Kraken waking and the Triffids' day. So I will also have read the Wanderers in Time by John Wyndham.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> I thought you said that tomorrow.


Must be near light speed now, just got the alert for this one.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't say it was to wake me up... It's more of a Belt and Braces system so I don't lose track of time in the morning and wind up being late for work.


Do multiple ones work then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Do multiple ones work then.



Well, I have a tendency to get distracted by things like CC*, so I have one going off every half hour or so...

*_Kids: this is what happens when you don't have a social life._


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, I have a tendency to get distracted by things like CC*, so I have one going off every half hour or so...
> 
> *_Kids: this is what happens when you don't have a social life._


You're safe so long as you don't wander around/are doing something else whilst distracted though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> So I will also have read the Wanderers in Time by John Wyndham.


When's he going to write that?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2020)

I just wore a woolly hat on my bread run. My ears were glad to be spared the headwind on the way home.


----------



## postman (26 Sep 2020)

Postman has been for a walk along the beach.I like this sort of life.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2020)

We have just been up to have our Flu jabs . There were a lot of people up there and they had organised a system to ferry us through .


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're safe so long as you don't wander around/are doing something else whilst distracted though.



How big do you think my apartment is?


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> There be odd goings on on this thread, notes from the future.
> View attachment 549150


I had to use my tardis, I was eating dinner at that time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> The mention of Star Trek yesterday got me thinking ! Did they explain why when the ship went in and out of warp speed the cast didn't suddenly rush from one side of the set to the other ?
> I think to simulate the effect they should have tipped the stage up at a steep angle .


The artificial gravity system has compensating buffers for dropping out of warp speed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2020)

Nap o'clock. Please refrain from time shifting for an hour.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2020)

Wilco!


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Nap o'clock. Please refrain from time shifting for an hour.


You could wake up back at this moment though. That'd mean an hour nap required!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You could wake up back at this moment though. That'd mean an hour nap required!


Or more.
Or less.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> How big do you think my apartment is?


Tardis sized?


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2020)

Cold, overcast and extremely blowy here chez Casa Reynard.

Overnight, my ash tree (about three foot across at the base of the trunk) had a branch come down. It's far too big for me to sort, so I will have to call out a tree surgeon. It avoided making a salat of the garage roof, but has completely flattened my two apricot trees.

I spent the morning clearing a safe path to the utility room at the back of the garage.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cold, overcast and extremely blowy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Overnight, my ash tree (about three foot across at the base of the trunk) had a branch come down. It's far too big for me to sort, so I will have to call out a tree surgeon. It avoided making a salat of the garage roof, but has completely flattened my two apricot trees.
> 
> I spent the morning clearing a safe path to the utility room at the back of the garage.


On the upside Ash burns lovely.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> On the upside Ash burns lovely.



I know that. It's about the best there is - gives a good constant heat and doesn't burn too quickly.

Did you know that back in the day of cooking on oern fires, they used different wood to control the heat. Hazel burns ultra hot, ash is medium, while oak is your equivalent of "crock pot heat"


----------



## mybike (26 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I know that. It's about the best there is - gives a good constant heat and doesn't burn too quickly.
> 
> Did you know that back in the day of cooking on oern fires, they used different wood to control the heat. Hazel burns ultra hot, ash is medium, while oak is your equivalent of "crock pot heat"



Just wish I could recognise the wood!

The thought occurs, is it better to use largish chunks or the smaller pieces in a stove.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> Just wish I could recognise the wood!
> 
> The thought occurs, is it better to use largish chunks or the smaller pieces in a stove.


Little bit of both, depending on the draft


----------



## pawl (26 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just wore a woolly hat on my bread run. My ears were glad to be spared the headwind on the way home.




The mind boggles  In fact my mind has never been so boggled


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2020)

I have just heard news of an old original mountain bike from the 1980's for sale. And I think I know the seller.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> Just wish I could recognise the wood!
> 
> The thought occurs, is it better to use largish chunks or the smaller pieces in a stove.



Larger chunks will burn more slowly. As @Gravity Aided says, a bit of both, depending on what you need. For my heating, chunks between 3 and 4 inches across are optimal once I've got a good bed of coals. Later in the evening, I'll go to double that once the back boiler is hot and I want a much gentler heat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2020)

Schwinn Sierra, and the deal is done. Smoked Chrome, old school motorcycle type handlebars.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2020)

As for recognising the wood @mybike - it's not too difficult. It just takes a bit of practice. It's a combination of bark, colour, density and grain, really.

A good pocket guide to trees should help.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2020)

Anyways, time to toddle off to do a spot of yellow stickering. I need to do something to cheer me up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2020)

1987 Schwinn Sierra, and I may even have some original parts to replace some replacement parts on the bike currently


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2020)

I have had spaghetti for lunch, and am planning burgers for dinner, if I am back from the woods by then.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2020)

_My shoulder is sore from where I had my Flu injection this morning ._


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> _My shoulder is sore from where I had my Flu injection this morning ._


I normally have no aftereffects but I got a sore arm in the evening and I felt completely bushed, as though going down with something. Right as rain ever is the morning after.


----------



## tyred (26 Sep 2020)

A man in front of me in Tesco's a little earlier had 24 tins of Dutch Gold, 24 tins of Tennent's, 2 bottles of wine, a bottle of vodka and God knows how many packets of Pringles.. Either he is having some sort of (currently illegal) party or else has a bit of a drink problem.

He certainly has poor taste in beer


----------



## postman (26 Sep 2020)

Postman has sent an email to himself.When home check life insurance policies.Family had me out walking this afternoon.Cliff top walk windy is not a word I would use.Rocks damp sand.Now this is on top of walking to Top Withins Howarth a few weeks ago.There seems to be a pattern emerging.Tire the old bloke out.If I don't post for a while contact the authorities please.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> A man in front of me in Tesco's a little earlier had 24 tins of Dutch Gold, 24 tins of Tennent's, 2 bottles of wine, a bottle of vodka and God knows how many packets of Pringles.. Either he is having some sort of (currently illegal) party or else has a bit of a drink problem.
> 
> He certainly has poor taste in beer


Maybe he thought they'd stop selling or run out. Desperate times may explain his tastes in drink.


----------



## tyred (26 Sep 2020)

I've repaired my broken headphones with insulating tape


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2020)

I just got logged out of cyclechat. Who's been playing with my phone?


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just got logged out of cyclechat. Who's been playing with my phone?


Not the mobile equivalent of CV-19!!!

Was the camera working when you logged back on, "they" may be watching you.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Hmm, how many layers of thermals to pack for the weekend at Donington. 12°C max, 15-20mph NW winds, no shelter!


The correct answer turned out to be a long sleeved merino base layer, a t-shirt, a thin fleece jacket and a down jacket up top and a pair of Craghopper Kiwi trousers.

Now thoroughly relaxed and enjoying a couple of cold beers while watching the NFL highlights on my phone at the hotel.

Have fun whatever you are all doing this evening and Sunday.


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Sep 2020)

Checked the Wii, got down to BMI of 24.9 after 7 months of steady effort- feeling very happy and celebrated with apple cake and custard!


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The correct answer turned out to be a long sleeved merino base layer, a t-shirt, a thin fleece jacket and a down jacket up top and a pair of Craghopper Kiwi trousers.
> 
> Now thoroughly relaxed and enjoying a couple of cold beers while watching the NFL highlights on my phone at the hotel.
> 
> Have fun whatever you are all doing this evening and Sunday.


No windproof layer!


classic33 said:


> Three on the upper half, two on the lower half.
> One windproof layer.


----------



## tyred (26 Sep 2020)

There is a fly here that clearly believes in living dangerously


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> There is a fly here that clearly believes in living dangerously
> View attachment 549298


No flypaper's?


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2020)

Went yellow stickering in Tesco - usual Saturday night gang all present and correct. Outside of the counters, there wasn't much to be had - all I picked up elsewhere was baby sweetcorn, sugar snap peas, salad onions, a mango, a punnet each of raspberries and strawberries and a pack of croissants.

There was a bit of a scrum for the meat off the counters, less so for the fish, but I think everyone ended up being happy with what they got. I picked up chipolatas, a beef roasting joint and the piece de resistance - a whole side of salmon.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2020)

Oh, and there was not a single toilet roll to be had in the whole shop.

I got a till voucher.

For toilet roll.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and there was not a single toilet roll to be had in the whole shop.
> 
> I got a till voucher.
> 
> *For toilet roll.*


You as well?


----------



## Kryton521 (26 Sep 2020)

My little cat....... Now 18 weeks? Has *THE  *smelliest poo's. She also is quite incapable of even half burying them in the litter tray!

On the nicer side of things, I've just eaten a packet of chocolate biscuits and don't feel at all guilty!


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> My little cat....... Now 18 weeks? Has *THE  *smelliest poo's. She also is quite incapable of even half burying them in the litter tray!
> 
> On the nicer side of things, I've just eaten a packet of chocolate biscuits and don't feel at all guilty!



Stinky output can sometimes be down to the food. What are you feeding her?

Lexi never covers her leavings in the tray. It annoys the hell out of Poppy, who will go to the tray that Lexi has stepped out of, and cover it. Poppy though, is an enthusiastic digger / cover-up-er, so yes, when Poppy has finished, it's then my turn with the dustpan and brush! 

FYI, unburied leavings is the cat way of saying "this is my territory" - usually the preserve of unneutered males (feck, that reeks) and less frequently, unneutered females. Neuters will not bury their deposits if they need reassuring about their surroundings. I'm genuinely not surprised Lexi leaves her output uncovered, as she was one of 42 cats we (Ely CP) removed from one house. I guess Madam likes to proclaim that she has space to claim as her own.


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2020)

I'm listening to the Staus Quo Aquostics album


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> You as well?



Evidently.

I had a good laugh with the lady on the till about it.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2020)

A  would be rather nice.

Time to put Breville's finest on.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I'm listening to the Staus Quo Aquostics album


Not Daniel O'Donnell, "Walking in the moonlight".


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Stinky output can sometimes be down to the food. What are you feeding her?
> 
> Lexi never covers her leavings in the tray. It annoys the hell out of Poppy, who will go to the tray that Lexi has stepped out of, and cover it. Poppy though, is an enthusiastic digger / cover-up-er, so yes, when Poppy has finished, it's then my turn with the dustpan and brush!
> 
> FYI, unburied leavings is the cat way of saying "this is my territory" - usually the preserve of unneutered males (feck, that reeks) and less frequently, unneutered females. Neuters will not bury their deposits if they need reassuring about their surroundings. I'm genuinely not surprised Lexi leaves her output uncovered, as she was one of 42 cats we (Ely CP) removed from one house. I guess Madam likes to proclaim that she has space to claim as her own.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukiD7YyCK9g


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not Daniel O'Donnell, "Walking in the moonlight".


Nope


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Sep 2020)

By the way, when I got to the seller of the mountain bike, we found the bike had a stuck seat post. I don't think there is any job less elegant in bikedom than a 60 year old and a 70 year old trying to free a stuck seatpost, as we each have our disabilities as well. After about an hour of looking like a Monty Python skit, we got the post to budge. My policy is, If we can budge it, I will buy it. When I got it home, I got the post removed fully. I rode it around a couple of sections. It will be a fine bike for the trails, off road.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2020)

Kettle's boiled, tea made. Just waiting for it to steep now.

Any takers?


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Kettle's boiled, tea made. Just waiting for it to steep now.
> 
> Any takers?


Do you have to ask!


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> Nope


I wonder why?


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Kettle's boiled, tea made. Just waiting for it to steep now.
> 
> Any takers?



Any digestive biscuits?


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> I wonder why?



Listen to Billy Connolly's rant about singing short bread tins for an explanation.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> I wonder why?



Hope it's not cold by the time it gets to you.

Mind, given the strength of this gale, I suspect it's raining tea over Peterborough...


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> Listen to Billy Connolly's rant about singing short bread tins for an explanation.


About what.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> Any digestive biscuits?



Shortbread fingers


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hope it's not cold by the time it gets to you.
> 
> Mind, given the strength of this gale, I suspect it's raining tea over Peterborough...


No wind up here.


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Shortbread fingers


That will do


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> No wind up here.



Lucky you!

It's been really blowy here all day. Had to clear a path to the utility room earlier, and that northerly wind chilled me right through to the bone.  Gave in and had a hot bath to warm up.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> That will do



**INCOMING**


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I know that. It's about the best there is - gives a good constant heat and doesn't burn too quickly.
> 
> Did you know that back in the day of cooking on oern fires, they used different wood to control the heat. Hazel burns ultra hot, ash is medium, while oak is your equivalent of "crock pot heat"


Yep, i once came across a load of posts from a fence that had been taken down and asked the bloke if I could have em and when he said OK fetched the trailer for the bike so i could bring em home* (he was glad to see the back of them) so I got a dozen 4" square 6' posts but as well there had been a pergola so there were 4 Oak posts also the same size, they burnt lovely down inti embers.

* possibly the biggest load ever on the trailer, it's rated to carry 50kg but it was probably more than that.....took some effort pedalling home


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukiD7YyCK9g




View: https://youtu.be/DZSV08j7VTk


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/DZSV08j7VTk



That has to be one of the best ever Friends episode's


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> The artificial gravity system has compensating buffers for dropping out of warp speed.


It would be much more fun with them lurching backwards and forwards across the set . It reminded me of an American comedian's bus driving test recording . The driver was praised by the way that he had alternated braking and acceleration to get the passengers spinning up and down the isle .


----------



## Kryton521 (27 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Stinky output can sometimes be down to the food. What are you feeding her?
> 
> Lexi never covers her leavings in the tray. It annoys the hell out of Poppy, who will go to the tray that Lexi has stepped out of, and cover it. Poppy though, is an enthusiastic digger / cover-up-er, so yes, when Poppy has finished, it's then my turn with the dustpan and brush!
> 
> FYI, unburied leavings is the cat way of saying "this is my territory" - usually the preserve of unneutered males (feck, that reeks) and less frequently, unneutered females. Neuters will not bury their deposits if they need reassuring about their surroundings. I'm genuinely not surprised Lexi leaves her output uncovered, as she was one of 42 cats we (Ely CP) removed from one house. I guess Madam likes to proclaim that she has space to claim as her own.



Whiskers kitten food. Mostly She does try. By standing on the "lip", of the litter tray, and scrapping said lip. If I'm there I go in with poo bag and remove it, Pink then looks round and looks at me as if to say, "I did a bang up job of burying that!"
Although I think the uncovered poop was in retaliation for me being out at work for 10 hours.......


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Shortbread fingers



Dutch _Boterkokje _taste just like Shortbread.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Whiskers kitten food. Mostly She does try. By standing on the "lip", of the litter tray, and scrapping said lip. If I'm there I go in with poo bag and remove it, Pink then looks round and looks at me as if to say, "I did a bang up job of burying that!"
> Although I think the uncovered poop was in retaliation for me being out at work for 10 hours.......


It could be that the cat is trying to tell you that it doesn't like Whiskers. My cats hated the stuff!


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> No wind up here.


Dinky made a "Speed of the Wind " racing car .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2020)

Morning.
The sun is lighting up the houses opposite with a nice yellow glow . Looks like it's going to be another nice day .

Has anyone seen many Daddy Long Legs about ? I've only seen 2. We used to get plagued with them !


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2020)

Slippers have a strange effect on cats ! First of all they like to bury their heads deep inside and then the next moment they beat the hell out of them !


----------



## pawl (27 Sep 2020)

*


Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> The sun is lighting up the houses opposite with a nice yellow glow . Looks like it's going to be another nice day .
> 
> Has anyone seen many Daddy Long Legs about ? I've only seen 2. We used to get plagued with them !




I can’t recall having seen so many spiders in the house as there have been this year.All shapes and sizes but not Daddy Long Legs.


----------



## pawl (27 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, i once came across a load of posts from a fence that had been taken down and asked the bloke if I could have em and when he said OK fetched the trailer for the bike so i could bring em home* (he was glad to see the back of them) so I got a dozen 4" square 6' posts but as well there had been a pergola so there were 4 Oak posts also the same size, they burnt lovely down inti embers.
> 
> * possibly the biggest load ever on the trailer, it's rated to carry 50kg but it was probably more than that.....took some effort pedalling home



You should have asked him to post them to you 😖😖😖😖


----------



## pawl (27 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> I'm listening to the Staus Quo Aquostics album




My favourite group. On the odd occasions I use the turbo I try to keep my pedal rate to the beat of the music Can be somewhat knackering on some tracks.


----------



## Kryton521 (27 Sep 2020)

Two lessons learned today and this morning in particular:

1/. Never trust a cat on the stairs! Little 

2/. Never, ever, *EVER* put quinoa in with your porridge!  Made a delicious breakfast awful.


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2020)

Lovely bright morning here 

But very cold 

Some sausages, bacon and black and white pudding in the grill to set me up for today's ride


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Sep 2020)

Lovely and sunny here too but it'll be another wet week again from tomorrow. But, a long weekend to look forward to, Thurs to Sun, as it's the Mid-Autumn Festival here. Usually a big deal with firework displays and parties but it's going to be a subdued one due to Covid. 

Will start cooling down here from about now on, thankfully.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Went yellow stickering in Tesco - usual Saturday night gang all present and correct. Outside of the counters, there wasn't much to be had - all I picked up elsewhere was baby sweetcorn, sugar snap peas, salad onions, a mango, a punnet each of raspberries and strawberries and a pack of croissants.
> 
> There was a bit of a scrum for the meat off the counters, less so for the fish, but I think everyone ended up being happy with what they got. I picked up chipolatas, a beef roasting joint and the piece de resistance - a whole side of salmon.


What do you mean by salad onions? Are they the fat spring onions that have become regular visitors to my fridge's salad compartment?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Whiskers kitten food. Mostly She does try. By standing on the "lip", of the litter tray, and scrapping said lip. If I'm there I go in with poo bag and remove it, Pink then looks round and looks at me as if to say, "I did a bang up job of burying that!"
> Although I think the uncovered poop was in retaliation for me being out at work for 10 hours.......


Did you think of getting an enclosed litter tray, keeps the whiff down. We've got a couple similar to this.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> You should have asked him to post them to you 😖😖😖😖



Ah, but he wanted them Post Haste...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2020)

My head thinks I'm hungry but my stomach doesn't agree. I'm caught in this internal eat-don't eat dialogue. Can anybody recommend any good food for thought?


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2020)

Cold, breezy and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

We are having an indoors day and have been watching the BTCC meeting from Silverstone and the cycling from Imola. We also listened to the F1 from Sochi on the radio.

I think i am going to succumb and put the fire on as it feels so damn miserable and cold. Fluffy pink socks might be a good idea too...


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Whiskers kitten food. Mostly She does try. By standing on the "lip", of the litter tray, and scrapping said lip. If I'm there I go in with poo bag and remove it, Pink then looks round and looks at me as if to say, "I did a bang up job of burying that!"
> Although I think the uncovered poop was in retaliation for me being out at work for 10 hours.......



Ah. Whiskas.

Much explained regarding the stinky poops.

Whiskas is slightly higher in sugar (carb) content than most typical foods, and a cat's digestive tract can't always cope with that. Hence the smell.  Cat poop shouldn't be excessively stinky.

My two think Whiskas is the spawn of satan. They won't touch the stuff.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What do you mean by salad onions? Are they the fat spring onions that have become regular visitors to my fridge's salad compartment?



Pretty well much - salad onions, spring onions and scallions are essentially the same thing.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Pretty well much - salad onions, spring onions and scallions are essentially the same thing.


Makings of a good stir-fry there then with the Baby Corn, Mangetout and Scallions.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Sep 2020)

My attempt at eggy bread turned out to be a complete waste of a perfectly good egg. I think I'll stick to fried, boiled, poached and scrambled in future.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2020)

It is nice and sunny here but the wind has been chilly . It warmed up a bit this afternoon .
I'm waiting for the Grand Prix to start.


----------



## postman (27 Sep 2020)

Postman relaxing after a solo walk along the prom.With a diversion for a superb ice cream cornet.Mint choc chip,with massive chocolate bits.A good choice.Newbiggin by the sea is like being back in the 60's.So relaxing.Tomorrow a walk around Amble then a fish and chip tea.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It is nice and sunny here but the wind has been chilly . It warmed up a bit this afternoon .
> I'm waiting for the Grand Prix to start.



Eh, sod the Grand Prix... 

The BTCC from Silverstone was EPIC today, especially race 3. 

Formula One, eat your little boring wimpy heart out!


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Dinky made a "Speed of the Wind " racing car .


https://www.catawiki.com/l/27811777-dinky-toys-1-43-speed-of-the-wind-ref-23-db


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Pretty well much - salad onions, spring onions and scallions are essentially the same thing.


Rogue onions!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Sep 2020)

My Dad just told me there's a back of his railway books on the way, and described them as "The first instalment of your inheritance"

I've told him I didn't know I _had _an inheritance, and in any case I'd rather not be inheriting the rest for a few years if he can manage it.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Makings of a good stir-fry there then with the Baby Corn, Mangetout and Scallions.



I'm thinking along the lines of a katsu curry...


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My Dad just told me there's a back of his railway books on the way, and described them as "The first instalment of your inheritance"
> 
> I've told him I didn't know I _had _an inheritance, and in any case I'd rather not be inheriting the rest for a few years if he can manage it.


That'll be when he sends the front of it.


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2020)

Lovely day, if deceptively chilly. Sixty odd miles cycled, enjoying the quiet roads now that the county has been closed down again.

Had steak and kidney pie, chips and beans as a Sunday treat and now relaxing with a bottle of Budejovicky Nudvar and listening to Dean Martin


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2020)

My internet seems to have about as much speed as a Ford Popular with burnt exhaust valves and sticking brakes.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> My internet seems to have about as much speed as a Ford Popular with burnt exhaust valves and sticking brakes.


That fast!!


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2020)

I had planned to get my hair cut yesterday but the latest round of Covid restrictions meant it wasn't possible so I've done the DIY job again.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Sep 2020)

Where's @mudsticks got to? I miss the vegetable input.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Sep 2020)

I made rib tips and sausage this afternoon for my lunches at work this week, because Mrs.GA doesn't like South Side cooking. I made burgers for us for dinner, despite the threat of rain. 21C here, by the way, on the Illinois prairie. Rain and a drastic cool-down in the offing.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2020)

Where has the last week gone ?


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Where has the last week gone ?


Yer gettin old man, get used to it .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yer gettin old man, get used to it .


That's so true


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2020)

Morning.
I just had to get up and let Schrodie in through the front window . He has decided that that is the new way he would like to come in . 

Apparently the cat flap isn't good enough !


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yer gettin old man, get used to it .



When you look in the mirror and you see an old man looking back, that moment is orrible.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> When you look in the mirror and you see an old man looking back, that moment is orrible.


You've hit upon a new product! Digital mirrors which you can edit !


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2020)

The shedoffice isn't particularly warm today. Winter is going to be fun. Might have to rethink the shedoffice or conservatory options ? The fan heater has been running for 45 minutes and it's still cold.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> You've hit upon a new product! Digital mirrors which you can edit !



Sounds like a plan


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> Sounds like a plan


Yes! I could have a full head of hair in a digital mirror .


----------



## tyred (28 Sep 2020)

My sinuses are acting up this morning.


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> No flypaper's?



'''''''''


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Little bit of both, depending on the draft





Reynard said:


> Larger chunks will burn more slowly. As @Gravity Aided says, a bit of both, depending on what you need. For my heating, chunks between 3 and 4 inches across are optimal once I've got a good bed of coals. Later in the evening, I'll go to double that once the back boiler is hot and I want a much gentler heat.



OK, so I'll carry on buying hr tiny logs from supermarket & great lumps of wet wood to dry in the garage from the farm. Seems a plan.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> The shedoffice isn't particularly warm today. Winter is going to be fun. Might have to rethink the shedoffice or conservatory options ? The fan heater has been running for 45 minutes and it's still cold.


Sounds like you may need a little wood stove.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Rogue onions!


Rapscallions!


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like you may need a little wood stove.



Oohhh


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Sep 2020)

I think I only forgot to buy hummus on my shopping expedition. I consider that a good result. And they had pasta!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2020)

Negative Covid-19 test result came back today. What I expected but nice to know.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> You've hit upon a new product! Digital mirrors which you can edit !


Or just use Tippex to edit the wrinkles


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2020)

My local sweetie emporium has run out of Sherbet Lemons!! 🤯


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2020)

Still, sunny and warm here chez Casa Reynard. What a change from the weekend.

I swept the path from all the storm debris, and then spent the rest of the morning re-jigging the contents of my "dry staples" cupboard. Out have gone all the oddments of crockery and kitchenalia in there that I rarely use (those will go into a box and onto the loft), I've put in a basket all the ancient "forgotten" stuff that needs to be checked, and I've neatly stacked the packs of flour, sugar, pasta, rice, lentils, bulgur wheat, beans, barley etc, so now I can actually see what I have.

I am very well insulated against panic buying, having taken advantage of various clearance offers over the summer.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I only forgot to buy hummus on my shopping expedition. I consider that a good result. And they had pasta!



That's one thing I don't buy any more. I much prefer to make my own.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> OK, so I'll carry on buying hr tiny logs from supermarket & great lumps of wet wood to dry in the garage from the farm. Seems a plan.



I suggest you find a good spot to dry the big lumps outside rather than in the garage. I stack mine along a fence - it's sheltered from the rain by the tall hedge, but the (wire link) fence faces the prevailing wind. The wind does a damn good job of drying out green wood.

Also, the supermarket wood is expensive. A good long-handled axe / log maul and block to split the bigger chunks into smaller bits may be more cost-effective in the long run.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2020)

I went to Santa Pod yesterday.. 







Turns out that this is a friend of a friends car.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> You've hit upon a new product! Digital mirrors which you can edit !


There's an easier way, I just take my glasses off.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2020)

Had lunch (a very nice cheeseboard with vintage cheddar, manchego and cream cheese) and I have picked several baskets of bramley apples from the garden. I see apple butter and apple chutney in my immediate future.

I am about to go have a wee, and then I'm heading off to forage walnuts from the hedgerows. The weekend gales should have brought down a lot of the ones I can't reach.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2020)

fossyant said:


> Oohhh



My tree hugging hippy friends tell me these are a good design:



Although a chimney is probably advisable...


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2020)

Google reckons/seems to think I'm not on this planet at this moment in time.
It's unable to give a location.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2020)

That's another large basket of walnuts foraged. But as the majority of them are now husk-less, that translates into a heck of a lot of walnuts... And there's still plenty on the tree.

Not that I'm going to complain, but I wonder why no one else seems to pick them?  

Either it's simply that they can't be arsed (there is a lot of scrabbling about on hands and knees in the nettles involved) or they simply don't recognise the tree for what it is.

And given in-the-shell walnuts are around £5 a kilo, it's well worth the time and effort.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's another large basket of walnuts foraged. But as the majority of them are now husk-less, that translates into a heck of a lot of walnuts... And there's still plenty on the tree.
> 
> Not that I'm going to complain, but I wonder why no one else seems to pick them?
> 
> ...


Best answer I've heard, _"You don't know where they've been!"_.


----------



## Hover Fly (28 Sep 2020)

I have sold some old fireworks (8)rockets) for over £1000


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> I have sold some old fireworks (8)rockets) for over £1000


How big were they!


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> How big were they!



They were really heat seeking missiles


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My local sweetie emporium has run out of Sherbet Lemons!! 🤯



That’s to important to be in mundane news.


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2020)

dave r said:


> When you look in the mirror and you see an old man looking back, that moment is orrible.



I put my rose tinted specs on before I look in the mirror 🤩


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> I put my rose tinted specs on before I look in the mirror 🤩


Not the VR headset?


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2020)

Lovely supper of spaghetti with a sauce made from creme fraiche, vine tomatoes (deseeded and chopped), pesto, some of the pasta cooking water and a LOT of freshly-ground black pepper. Oh, and topped with parmesan. 

There is an apple crumble in the oven that will be ready shortly. 

I am currently listening to the football on the radio.


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not the VR headset?




I might if I knew what a VR headset was .


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> I might if I knew what a VR headset was .


Virtual Reality Headset


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Virtual Reality Headset


 

Might get one of them vr thingys if it makes me look like the virile handsome lad of my youth.

Before you say it It can’t perform miracles 💀💀💀


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> Might get one of them vr thingys if it makes me look like the virile handsome lad of my youth.
> 
> Before you say it It can’t perform miracles 💀💀💀


It can be the digital mirror and your rose coloured glasses in one.


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> It can be the digital mirror and your rose coloured glasses in one.



Off to curry’s in the morning.Better not try to sell me an extended warrranty


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2020)

Mmmmm, that apple crumble was good. 

Shame the footy wasn't.


----------



## tyred (28 Sep 2020)

I've just done the dishes.  I need to lie down.


----------



## tyred (28 Sep 2020)

I think my internet has stopped to take on water, re-stoke the boiler and build steam pressure before continuing much further.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2020)

Hey up chaps,i'm into tweed at the moment. I'd like your opinions on these pants please.
https://www.empireoutlet.co/collect...aid-tweed-trousers-mto?variant=32206844788819 🤔
If you think they're shoot,break it to me gently!


----------



## tyred (28 Sep 2020)

Some idiot on the radio has said there are 86 shopping days left Christmas. No, just NO


----------



## Jenkins (29 Sep 2020)

pawl said:


> I can’t recall having seen so many spiders in the house as there have been this year.All shapes and sizes but not Daddy Long Legs.


Not seen many spiders, but the amount of small webs and fine strands - the sort of thing you can only see when the sunlight is just right - has been much higher than in previous years.

(Catch-up time. Apologies in advance if I post quite a few things one after the other)


----------



## Jenkins (29 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's another large basket of walnuts foraged. But as the majority of them are now husk-less, that translates into a heck of a lot of walnuts... And there's still plenty on the tree.
> 
> Not that I'm going to complain, but I wonder why no one else seems to pick them?
> 
> ...


Probably this. Until you mentioned them a while ago, I'd never thought about it not being a walnut eater but, having looked them up, I now know thai I've seen loads of the husked things on the ground without realising what they were.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Sep 2020)

Nice to get a weekend away, even if it wasn't to to what I'd originally intended. Saturday was cold & breezy, but Sunday was the complete opposite. Lighter winds, unbroken sunshine and pleasantly warm. Did absoluteley nothing except sit in the chair trackside at Donington and watch the on track action. This was just before the last race at around 6pm





Back to mundane normal on Monday however with ironing, changing the bedding and then work.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Nice to get a weekend away, even if it wasn't to to what I'd originally intended. Saturday was cold & breezy, but Sunday was the complete opposite. Lighter winds, unbroken sunshine and pleasantly warm. Did absoluteley nothing except sit in the chair trackside at Donington and watch the on track action. This was just before the last race at around 6pm
> View attachment 549775
> 
> Back to mundane normal on Monday however with ironing, changing the bedding and then work.



Mmmm, that's one hell of a view!


----------



## Jenkins (29 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, that's one hell of a view!


Puts Silverstone to shame doesn't it. Jonathan Palmer & his MSV organisation have got the place back to its best. 

Thruxton BTCC race 3 just finished on my BT box. Now on to Sunday's Silverstone meeting which I should have watched by the time Croft is on TV.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Probably this. Until you mentioned them a while ago, I'd never thought about it not being a walnut eater but, having looked them up, I now know thai I've seen loads of the husked things on the ground without realising what they were.



Mind, I guess it's a throwback from my girl guiding days, because we learned, not just how to identify different species of tree, but also how to identify edibles in woods, hedgerows etc.  It was right up there with building emergency shelters from bracken, lighting a camp fire without matches, that sort of thing...

Back in my undergrad days at Brunel, I used to make an absolute killing in chestnuts every autumn as there were several trees on campus that were good, reliable croppers. Again, no one used to pick them, but that was probably because the casings are hellaciously prickly. 

It's been an exceptional year for walnuts this year, both in terms of quantity and quality. I think I've got something like 20 kilos so far...


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Puts Silverstone to shame doesn't it. Jonathan Palmer & his MSV organisation have got the place back to its best.
> 
> Thruxton BTCC race 3 just finished on my BT box. Now on to Sunday's Silverstone meeting which I should have watched by the time Croft is on TV.



Just a bit. I haven't been to Donny in a while, but it looks superb. 

You're in for a treat when it comes to the Silverstone BTCC. The best meeting of the year and then some.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My tree hugging hippy friends tell me these are a good design:
> 
> 
> 
> Although a chimney is probably advisable...



So long as you don't mind 12 inch flames shooting out of the top, maaaaaan.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hey up chaps,i'm into tweed at the moment. I'd like your opinions on these pants please.
> https://www.empireoutlet.co/collect...aid-tweed-trousers-mto?variant=32206844788819 🤔
> If you think they're shoot,break it to me gently!


You'd better think about it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> So long as you don't mind 12 inch flames shooting out of the top, maaaaaan.


It'll give the place a bit of "atmosphere".


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> It'll give the place a bit of "atmosphere".



And the subtle aroma of singed eyebrows...


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> And the subtle aroma of singed eyebrows...


Done right, he should be okay.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2020)

Oh, forgot to mention, I put my blue general recycling wheelie bin out earlier. No black bag this week, there's not enough in it.

I think I need one last  before bed.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2020)

Right, bed for me. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, bed for me. Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2020)

Gurgling well


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2020)

I'm doing some laundry or rather the machine is. Tea's brewed. Morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Google reckons/seems to think I'm not on this planet at this moment in time.
> It's unable to give a location.



We long suspected as much.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2020)

Good morning. Toast is ready, and immediately after writing this I'll be removing the teabag from the first cup mug of tea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> So long as you don't mind 12 inch flames shooting out of the top, maaaaaan.



If you type in "Heater" instead of "Stove" there are other versions without the pyrotechnic element.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Sep 2020)

I just learned that squirrels don't hibernate. Who would have thought it? All that nut stashing madness is a complete waste of time. I always suspected that they were not the brightest rodents on the block.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Sep 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I just learned that squirrels don't hibernate. Who would have thought it? All that nut stashing madness is a complete waste of time. I always suspected that they were not the brightest rodents on the block.


..........but why would they need to stash something to eat if they were hibernating?


----------



## gbb (29 Sep 2020)

(Yesterday evening)...took the top and back off the tumble drier (wayyyy over 25 years old) and inspect for excess fluff etc. All was well.
I did this last year for the first time........the compacted fluff in the electrics, everywhere, it must have been a near fire hazard.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Sep 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> ..........but why would they need to stash something to eat if they were hibernating?


Search me. Like I said, they're just plain stupid.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2020)

Moist and mild outside. The blackbirds are chirpy though. Maybe there's a good worm forecast.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2020)

Damp still and grey outside ideal walking back from the garage weather


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hey up chaps,i'm into tweed at the moment. I'd like your opinions on these pants please.
> https://www.empireoutlet.co/collect...aid-tweed-trousers-mto?variant=32206844788819 🤔
> If you think they're shoot,break it to me gently!


Are you taking up golf ?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hey up chaps,i'm into tweed at the moment. I'd like your opinions on these pants please.
> https://www.empireoutlet.co/collect...aid-tweed-trousers-mto?variant=32206844788819 🤔
> If you think they're shoot,break it to me gently!


You'd be better with some Tweed Plus 4's I reckon.. 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2020)

I have my flu jab at 16.54. I'll report back how it went, later.. 💉


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Sep 2020)

Car insurance price comparison is mentally draining. The red telephone company and Aviviviviva want twice as much as everyone else!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2020)

Morning.
It is grey here . I think they said that it should brighten up later .
I hope a litre of lacquer will arrive today. I sprayed the inside of a door yesterday and I was hoping to spray the other side today .


----------



## raleighnut (29 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Puts Silverstone to shame doesn't it. Jonathan Palmer & his MSV organisation have got the place back to its best.
> 
> Thruxton BTCC race 3 just finished on my BT box. Now on to Sunday's Silverstone meeting which I should have watched by the time Croft is on TV.


Aye about time too, the locals are still peeved off that they lost the Moto GP, I'm friends with the guy that owns the Donnington Park Barn Hotel next to the circuit.

https://parkfarmhouse.co.uk/


----------



## postman (29 Sep 2020)

For those of you who have damp and grey weather.Here in Newbiggin by the sea,Northumberland it's hot 🔥🔥 🔥.And oh so sunny


----------



## pawl (29 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mind, I guess it's a throwback from my girl guiding days, because we learned, not just how to identify different species of tree, but also how to identify edibles in woods, hedgerows etc.  It was right up there with building emergency shelters from bracken, lighting a camp fire without matches, that sort of thing...
> 
> Back in my undergrad days at Brunel, I used to make an absolute killing in chestnuts every autumn as there were several trees on campus that were good, reliable croppers. Again, no one used to pick them, but that was probably because the casings are hellaciously prickly.
> 
> It's been an exceptional year for walnuts this year, both in terms of quantity and quality. I think I've got something like 20 kilos so far...




I used to love rubbing two dry Boy Scouts together to light a camp fire and those pointy things that you used to prise Boy Scout out of horses hooves


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Nice to get a weekend away, even if it wasn't to to what I'd originally intended. Saturday was cold & breezy, but Sunday was the complete opposite. Lighter winds, unbroken sunshine and pleasantly warm. Did absoluteley nothing except sit in the chair trackside at Donington and watch the on track action. This was just before the last race at around 6pm
> View attachment 549775
> 
> Back to mundane normal on Monday however with ironing, changing the bedding and then work.





Jenkins said:


> Puts Silverstone to shame doesn't it. Jonathan Palmer & his MSV organisation have got the place back to its best.
> 
> Thruxton BTCC race 3 just finished on my BT box. Now on to Sunday's Silverstone meeting which I should have watched by the time Croft is on TV.





Reynard said:


> Just a bit. I haven't been to Donny in a while, but it looks superb.
> 
> You're in for a treat when it comes to the Silverstone BTCC. The best meeting of the year and then some.


Here's my Strava of pedalling around ~ Donington ~ 

I doubt they do it anymore, but you could turn up on, I think, a Wednesday evening, pay £1 and ride around the circuit until you got fed up, or when they closed! 
It added to the racetracks I've done. Silverstone, Santa Pod and the Northampton International Raceway (banger & hot rods)..


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> You'd better think about it.





Illaveago said:


> Are you taking up golf ?


Then there's these.
https://www.empireoutlet.co/collections/trousers/products/rainbow-red-plaid-tweed-trousers-mto


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2020)

Busy morning on the bird feeder! 
Tits, blue and coal, Goldfinches and the inevitable squabbling Starlings.. 
Plus, obviously, pidgeons patrolling the base waiting for an crumbs to land near them.


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Sep 2020)

We don't get starlings or sparrows at all any more... there's a growing family of jackdaws that visits though... 16 at last count! The blackbirds and robin scavenge the dropped bits.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2020)

Not too many jackdaws, rooks or crows, here, but we do get magpies and the occasional Jay. 
We did have a sparrow last spring, then two, then quite a few fledglings but haven't seen them for a while. 
Once the natural food from nearby fields is gone, they'll all be back, hopefully.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Then there's these.
> https://www.empireoutlet.co/collections/trousers/products/rainbow-red-plaid-tweed-trousers-mto


You are aren't you ? You will be buying a set of bats next .


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2020)

The moon is Waxing Gibbous, tonight. Full on the 1st of October.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Sep 2020)

I get crows, mainly. I believe the State Fish and Wildlife put them here, to get rid of the pigeons attracted by spilling grain in the once rather large railyards. Also, the railroad used to use a heavy paper across boxcar doors as an expedient to grain shipments, now there seem to be enough airflow hoppers to go around. Almost all the pigeons are gone. They also bring in turkey vultures, to cut down on crews having to deal with road kill, and wild turkeys as well. I wish they would put out some quail and grouse, I am kind of on the southern edge of grouse country.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Sep 2020)

We did not have pheasant before 1890, but they are an introduced population. Hard to see, unless you are driving around on country roads at dawn. The wild turkeys can actually be found in town, right along the MUP at times.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> The moon is Waxing Gibbous, tonight. Full on the 1st of October.


From which I gather Gibbous has hairy legs.


----------



## Hover Fly (29 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> How big were they!


Standard from the 80s. Sticks 4’ long


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> Standard from the 80s. Sticks 4’ long
> View attachment 549815


Early or late 80's?
I've a box of rockets bought in 87.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> Standard from the 80s. Sticks 4’ long
> View attachment 549815


I'd like to make sure they work before I'd buy them!!


----------



## Hover Fly (29 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Early or late 80's?
> I've a box of rockets bought in 87.


Hard to say, Standard didn’t change their designs much.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2020)

Cool, overcast and rainy here chez Casa Reynard. I want a refund of on the forecast, they said it was supposed to be dry after 10 am, and be sunny come lunchtime.  So much for today's planned bike ride. 

So I spent the morning continuing Operation Kitchen Cupboard. I reckon my dad must've gone through a phase of buying pepper mills, because aside from the big one I always use, I found another six (assorted) in another cupboard.  I also found four cafetieres and several milk jugs.

I also have a box of ancient jars, cans and packs of seasoning that got shoved to the back. Need to sort those out to see what's going to hit the bin and what warrants further investigation.

Oh, and I have *FINALLY* found my tin of mustard powder. And tin of custard powder.

Anyways, time for lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> From which I gather Gibbous has hairy legs.



Are they funky as well?


----------



## Helenbells (29 Sep 2020)

Please do not mix up your mustard with your custard🦊


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2020)

Helenbells said:


> Please do not mix up your mustard with your custard🦊



I'll endeavour not to


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2020)

Helenbells said:


> Please do not mix up your mustard with your custard🦊


Tricky, thems being the same colour!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I just learned that squirrels don't hibernate. Who would have thought it? All that nut stashing madness is a complete waste of time. I always suspected that they were not the brightest rodents on the block.



Remarkably similar to a lot of humans if you think about it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cool, overcast and rainy here chez Casa Reynard. I want a refund of on the forecast, they said it was supposed to be dry after 10 am, and be sunny come lunchtime.  So much for today's planned bike ride.



It was supposed to rain here from about nine to three, instead it went for about 0600 to midday, meaning I got wet on the way in.

Still, it was an excuse to wear the Akubra...


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like you may need a little wood stove.



That does produce a rather enticing mental picture.


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I only forgot to buy hummus on my shopping expedition. I consider that a good result. And they had pasta!



Forgetting to buy hummus sounds an excellent result.


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> I suggest you find a good spot to dry the big lumps outside rather than in the garage. I stack mine along a fence - it's sheltered from the rain by the tall hedge, but the (wire link) fence faces the prevailing wind. The wind does a damn good job of drying out green wood.
> 
> Also, the supermarket wood is expensive. A good long-handled axe / log maul and block to split the bigger chunks into smaller bits may be more cost-effective in the long run.



The wood isn't green, just high moisture content, stacked in plastic bags. And yes supermarket wood is about the same price for half the quantity! I've already got most of the trunk of an old fir against the garage wall outside.


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Google reckons/seems to think I'm not on this planet at this moment in time.
> It's unable to give a location.



You're out of this world?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> You're out of this world?


Maybe he's on the moon waxing what's his face's legs.


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My local sweetie emporium has run out of Sherbet Lemons!! 🤯



I only have one left, so you're not having that!


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Hey up chaps,i'm into tweed at the moment. I'd like your opinions on these pants please.
> https://www.empireoutlet.co/collect...aid-tweed-trousers-mto?variant=32206844788819 🤔
> If you think they're shoot,break it to me gently!



Definitely your style.



Accy cyclist said:


> Then there's these.
> https://www.empireoutlet.co/collections/trousers/products/rainbow-red-plaid-tweed-trousers-mto



Again, your style. Go for it.



tyred said:


> Some idiot on the radio has said there are 86 shopping days left Christmas. No, just NO



85.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2020)

Fixed the broken bearing races on the cutlery drawer in the kitchen. Now I just need to re-glue the handle on.

Sitting down with a well-earned  and a biskit.

Although I did spend some time scrabbling around on the floor hunting down escaped bearings. They do bounce an awfully long way on quarry tiles...


----------



## gbb (29 Sep 2020)

Tea tonight, smoked haddock, poached in milk, mash and garden peas for tea...simple, quick and very tasty.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Fixed the broken bearing races on the cutlery drawer in the kitchen. Now I just need to re-glue the handle on.
> 
> Sitting down with a well-earned  and a biskit.
> 
> Although I did spend some time scrabbling around on the floor hunting down escaped bearings. They do bounce an awfully long way on quarry tiles...


I used to do repairs to knitting machines and myself and a couple of the girls who worked for us used to send ages down on our knees looking for an escaped minute part. They could travel an amazing distance and even crawled underneath machines yards away from where they jumped.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Sep 2020)

Curry tonight


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I used to do repairs to knitting machines and myself and a couple of the girls who worked for us used to send ages down on our knees looking for an escaped minute part. They could travel an amazing distance and even crawled underneath machines yards away from where they jumped.



And you *think* you know where it's landed, but it ends up somewhere else entirely... 

Luckily I still have the large magnet on a rope that dad used to use to clear the floor of his workshop from spent tacks and staples (he was an upholsterer), and that is surprisingly effective.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2020)

Salmon, rice and steamed vegetables tonight. And apple crumble. 

I have that side of salmon I bought on Saturday that is about to come out of quarantine. I will cure the tail end of the fillet tomorrow (gavalax, here I come!!!) and will cook the top end in a parcel.


----------



## mudsticks (29 Sep 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Where's @mudsticks got to? I miss the vegetable input.








Oh,

Ran to the hills..

Ahhhh, bliss. 


Then had to return - 

- more than a little reluctantly. 

Squash harvest to do. 

It's still all too much though. 

Bounteous blessings be upon you all.


----------



## slowmotion (29 Sep 2020)

Do you supply veggies to Riverford?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Sep 2020)

Faggots, Chips* and Mushy Peas here 

* homemade using Maris Piper spuds of course.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Sep 2020)

I've got an assistant helping me with the computer, Kizzzy ain't much of 'typist' though but it's helpful when she presses the back of my hand doooownnnnn on the keyssssssssssssss,


----------



## pawl (29 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Salmon, rice and steamed vegetables tonight. And apple crumble.
> 
> I have that side of salmon I bought on Saturday that is about to come out of quarantine. I will cure the tail end of the fillet tomorrow (gavalax, here I come!!!) and will cook the top end in a parcel.



I’ll send my address


----------



## postman (29 Sep 2020)

Hover Fly said:


> Standard from the 80s. Sticks


 Brocks were the best in my day.1960's.Bought out by Standard crap fireworks.But now back in the hands of the Brocks family.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

mybike said:


> Definitely your style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From 20:40:57 on the 29th September


----------



## postman (29 Sep 2020)

Mundane news.Alnwick was lovely.Sunny all day.And finished off in the Black Swan for a meal gammon two eggs and BIG chips superb.


----------



## mudsticks (29 Sep 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Do you supply veggies to Riverford?



Nope - i run my own veg box scheme.



Which, according to my esteemed customers, who have compared, is a cut above, and better value too


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2020)

Today marked a milestone in winter preparation...






First test of the wood stove...


----------



## slowmotion (29 Sep 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Nope - i run my own veg box scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, according to my esteemed customers, who have compared, is a cut above, and better value too


Splendid!


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2020)

Supper was lovely. 

I ditched the rice in the end - it was one of those microwaveable pouches which I'd bought on sticker for 6p and which had migrated to the back of the cupboard. It didn't pass the sniff / taste test when I unsealed the pack, so I made garlic and black pepper bulghur wheat instead.

Oh, and Poppy and Lexi had some salmon too. The side weighed 1.2 kg - not bad for a smidgin over £4. Superb piece of fish.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2020)

Black bin's out and awaiting emptying in the morning. I wonder where I'll find it this time..


----------



## tyred (29 Sep 2020)

Lovely nice clear night. I really enjoyed tonight's ride in the darkness.

Decent dynamo lighting makes night-riding a pleasure


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Today marked a milestone in winter preparation...
> 
> View attachment 549900
> 
> ...


Why'd you put your torch inside to test it.


----------



## Speicher (30 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why'd you put your torch inside to test it.



Because he needed to light it!


----------



## Jenkins (30 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Here's my Strava of pedalling around ~ Donington ~
> 
> I doubt they do it anymore, but you could turn up on, I think, a Wednesday evening, pay £1 and ride around the circuit until you got fed up, or when they closed!
> It added to the racetracks I've done. Silverstone, Santa Pod and the Northampton International Raceway (banger & hot rods)..


Most of the circuits have had something similar and Brands Hatch even had a 24hr event once. I've never had a go - with one exception - because of the distance from me and the h****t requirement. The only exception was when Silverstone re-opened with the first major event on the current layout and they allowed free access to cyclists & walkers on the Friday night. Three laps on a Dahon folder wearing walking boots, multiple layers of warm clothing and being drafted by some of the F3 drivers on road bikes!


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Most of the circuits have had something similar and Brands Hatch even had a 24hr event once. I've never had a go - with one exception - because of the distance from me and the h****t requirement. The only exception was when Silverstone re-opened with the first major event on the current layout and they allowed free access to cyclists & walkers on the Friday night. Three laps on a Dahon folder wearing walking boots, multiple layers of warm clothing and being drafted by some of the F3 drivers on road bikes!



Snett does one, and I keep meaning to do it...


----------



## Jenkins (30 Sep 2020)

In a moment of weakness I was responsible for the demise of another chocolate Easter bunny when I go home from work. There's only one lamb, one medium & 2 large bunnies and a bag of eggs left.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> In a moment of weakness I was responsible for the demise of another chocolate Easter bunny when I go home from work. There's only one lamb, one medium & 2 large bunnies and a bag of eggs left.



On the other hand, I have been snacking on walnuts all evening.  The first lot I foraged about a month ago are just about ready to eat, and very good they are too


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2020)

Right, time for me to drink up my tea and head off to bed. Nunnight all xxx


----------



## Jenkins (30 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, time for me to drink up my tea and head off to bed. Nunnight all xxx


This is going to sound so wrong, but... I won't be far behind you!


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> This is going to sound so wrong, but... I won't be far behind you!


You know what, it does.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2020)

Dark outside so best take some lights on my ride


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2020)

Packing the bike for the morning commute. It's going to be one of these days:


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2020)

Why does a left hand glove not fit the right hand ? 
I went out earlier using an unmatched or of gloves but little did I know they were both left handed


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2020)

Morning. 
There was a bright orange glow in the sky when I wheeled our dustbin out this morning .
The sky is an overall grey colour now .


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2020)

Bin's bin emptied. It's back in the corner of the garden now.


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2020)

The Cathedral clock is chiming the hour on the hour this morning. 

Someone must have fixed it as it had been ten minutes fast for the past few months.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2020)

tyred said:


> The Cathedral clock is chiming the hour on the hour this morning.
> 
> Someone must have fixed it as it had been ten minutes fast for the past few months.


Probably had to reset it as the clocks will go back soon.


----------



## pawl (30 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Snett does one, and I keep meaning to do it...
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> Mallory Park used to have an evening road race league Also hosted cyclo cross races


----------



## Speicher (30 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> The one I chose, ha! the only one left, was a sort of dark pink with gold, blue and green spots. Some people might find that colour combination is too bright.
> 
> So far today, the slack is working well. I know that it can take a few days or even weeks for the Slack to mould to the owner, and then to take on the appropriate structural integrity. I gather that the parameters of use of Slack is unique to the wearer, but it can be changed according to their Whim. My Whim has not been used much over the past year.
> 
> A problem has arisen whereby other peeps consider they can dictate to my Whim, regardless of mine own opinions.



An update on the availability of Slack: My Slack was working well. I could decide my own priorities and rest when I needed. The problem occurs when other peeps think I have no need of Slack, and think I can live at warp speed their pace. I cannot cut them some Slack, and they will not give me any. 

Lots of peeps feel angry/worried and all sorts of other emotions. I think this causes them to forget that I am still in Recovery Mode.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2020)

Mild, overcast and sort of breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

I spent the morning doing various domestic type puttering. This included putting away the de-quarantined groceries, rotating the trays of walnuts in their stack next to the dining room radiator and making gravlax.

Almost time for lunch. Good, because I have a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> This is going to sound so wrong, but... I won't be far behind you!



Ooooooeeeerrrrrrr!


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> An update on the availability of Slack: My Slack was working well. I could decide my own priorities and rest when I needed. The problem occurs when other peeps think I have no need of Slack, and think I can live at warp speed their pace. I cannot cut them some Slack, and they will not give me any.
> 
> Lots of peeps feel angry/worried and all sorts of other emotions. I think this causes them to forget that I am still in Recovery Mode.



I have some spare slack if you need it, hun xxx Although it is covered in cat hair as the girls have been borrowing it for their naps.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2020)

Speicher said:


> An update on the availability of Slack: My Slack was working well. I could decide my own priorities and rest when I needed. The problem occurs when other peeps think I have no need of Slack, and think I can live at warp speed their pace. I cannot cut them some Slack, and they will not give me any.
> 
> Lots of peeps feel angry/worried and all sorts of other emotions. I think this causes them to forget that I am still in Recovery Mode.


Will this Slack do?


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2020)

A sad day. Had to log in early, ask the boss for half a day, then scoot over the border into North Wales and lock up the caravan - We've supposedly got another 2 months of the season, but no chance. Can't travel in and out of the county, and to top it off, whilst the caravan is 1 mile from a local town, that's in a different county, so you have to drive 10 miles the other way to shop (Fflintshire/Denbighshire border). I don't think the Welsh Government have thought this through - the stay within x miles was better.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooooooeeeerrrrrrr!


Exactly!!!


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2020)

Operation Kitchen Cupboards continued on post-prandium.

I need to figure out what to do with about 10kg of Belgian coffee that I found at the back of the cupboard I chose to empty (Storme & Jacquemotte), as I only drink decaffinated, and rarely at that. Maybe I'll be making coffee and walnut cake... 

I'm all set for Lebkuchen and stollen though, as I have about a dozen jars of honey, 1.5kg of mixed peel, 2kg of glace cherries, 4kg of muscovado sugar, 2kg of marzipan and about 5kg of assorted dried fruit.  Oops.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2020)

Anyways, it's  here now.

Going to make myself a  and see what the Dear Leader will be waffling incoherently about this time...


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2020)

It is raining here . I decided to make use of it and wash my car as our tap water leaves lime scale water marks .


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2020)

Just fed the Cats and whilst ours came in relatively dry from their hidey holes Fluff appeared like a drowned Rat I guess life is different for a Tomcat. He's currently laid on the rug* in the middle of the Kitchen having a kip but no doubt he'll be back on his rounds later.

* I get told off if I call it a mat, apparently it's a Rug.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2020)

My understanding is that if it's got a pile, it's a rug, if it's woven, it's a mat.

Still an hour and a half away from food time for the girls. Last I looked, Poppy was zonked out on the bed and Lexi was welded to the radiator in the dining room.


----------



## Salar (30 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> * I get told off if I call it a mat, apparently it's a Rug.



And I sit on a settee, not a sofa, not a couch.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Just fed the Cats and whilst ours came in relatively dry from their hidey holes Fluff appeared like a drowned Rat I guess life is different for a Tomcat. He's currently laid on the rug* in the middle of the Kitchen having a kip but no doubt he'll be back on his rounds later.
> 
> * I get told off if I call it a mat, apparently it's a Rug.



Your cat corrects your vocabulary, impressive.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Your cat corrects your vocabulary, impressive.


He's not even my Cat, he just lives here now.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2020)

Salar said:


> And I sit on a settee, not a sofa, not a couch.



I've got cats. Am relegated to the footstool.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> He's not even my Cat, he just lives here now.



You got it the wrong way around...

You're his Human.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It is raining here . I decided to make use of it and wash my car as our tap water leaves lime scale water marks .



Reminds me if trekking ion Nepal when it suddenly hooned it down, so several of us took the opportunity for a shower (in t-shirt and shorts, in case anyone is worried).

Unfortunately this revealed that the "tan" we all thought we had was basically a week's accumulated dirt...


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> You got it the wrong way around...
> 
> You're his Human.


I suspect I'm just one of his staff, I know for a fact that he visits 2 other houses, Kayleigh next door sees him when he announces his prescence but he scarpers when she tries to get near him. She also reckons he doesn't look like a feral anymore but I'd managed to cut the matted bits of fur off him and now he has free access to our house and feels safe he seems to groom himself a lot more. There are however several Cats that resemble him locally and there is a feral colony nearby alongside a 'jittyway' near some garages.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2020)

Staff. Hah! Yes! 

Anyways, almost time to go feed my two and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> My understanding is that if it's got a pile, it's a rug, if it's woven, it's a mat.
> 
> Still an hour and a half away from food time for the girls. Last I looked, Poppy was zonked out on the bed and Lexi was welded to the radiator in the dining room.


A mat is what the cat sat on. Knowing this is an early feature of my rounded education.


----------



## pawl (30 Sep 2020)

Seen it all now Pantomime Dames protesting in London Who’s next The Royal Society Of Court Jesters. Of course there all working in that large building that backs on to theThames


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Sep 2020)

_Rahmfleckerl_ for lunch today, after I cleared brush most of the morning and did the shopping.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> _Rahmfleckerl_ for lunch today, after I cleared brush most of the morning and did the shopping.


I had to look that up. The word looked Austrian to me but I got bounced over the border into Bavaria. And I knew it was cream but not that it was soured cream.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2020)

I made myself a vegetable curry this evening but the rare effort of cooking meant that I couldn't be bothered cooking rice so I opened up a sachet of pre-seasoned couscous that I have absolutely no recollection of buying. And I had two cases of beer delivered today so I think I may spend the evening digesting.....


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had to look that up. The word looked Austrian to me but I got bounced over the border into Bavaria. And I knew it was cream but not that it was soured cream.


I use a flatbread and sour cream, along with mozzarella, onions, and cut up pepperoni. I think the original recipe had bacon, but I like this just the way it is. I also add mushrooms.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2020)

I'm broken down in Wisbech. Well, not me, exactly.. The truck is 🚚


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2020)

I forgot to mention that when I first got up this morning I noticed that the kitchen seemed a bit light . When I went into the kitchen the TV was on . Schrodie must have stepped on the hand controller and had been watching it .


----------



## Magpies (30 Sep 2020)

Listened to the news this morning. Our 'head scratching PM' versus a very un-presidential debate. Depressing, truly depressing. What have we come to? Time for bed but still not got over it.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2020)

Pushed the boat out a bit tonight...

Chateaubriand, parmentier potatoes, steamed green beans, a tomato salad and gravy made from the meat juices. Oh, and some lovely late-season strawberries for afters.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm broken down in Wisbech. Well, not me, exactly.. The truck is 🚚



Ah, drat... Shame it's too long a walk on the southbound 1101, else I'd put the kettle on...


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2020)

'Twas another lovely moonlit night for a bike ride. Approximately thirty miles on my fixed wheel Raleigh Pioneer with basically non-existent traffic due to the stricter Covid restrictions


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2020)

Magpies said:


> a very un-presidential debate. Depressing, truly depressing. What have we come to? Time for bed but still not got over it.



My Good Lady had the news on earlier and they were showing some of that, it gave me an urge to get hold of them and bang their heads together.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, drat... Shame it's too long a walk on the southbound 1101, else I'd put the kettle on...


And a narrow, windy road, too! Thanks anyway 👍🏼


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, drat... *Shame it's too long a walk on the southbound 1101*, else I'd put the kettle on...


What's wrong with your bike.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with your bike.


His bike is missing him because he's stuck in Wisbech.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> His bike is missing him because he's stuck in Wisbech.


Reynard's bike is at home, near her.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2020)

classic33 said:


> Reynard's bike is at home, near her.


She'll need a tandem if she's going to pick him up. Possibly a passport too, it's a strange part of the world.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> She'll need a tandem if she's going to pick him up. Possibly a passport too, it's a strange part of the world.


She could take him that cuppa. Along with some cake, possibly even some chocolate.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Sep 2020)

No more work until midday on 14th October - 13 days off work and only 6 days holiday taken 

And now the bad news - although tomorrow looks fairly dry & calm, this is the long range weather forecast from the BBC with Friday in the main box


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> No more work until midday on 14th October - 13 days off work and only 6 days holiday taken
> 
> And now the bad news - although tomorrow looks fairly dry & calm, this is the long range weather forecast from the BBC with Friday in the main box
> View attachment 550070


Question Time.
Did you follow Reynard shortly after, earlier this morning?


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Question Time.
> Did you follow Reynard shortly after, earlier this morning?


To avoid any confusion, let alone innuendo, I followed @Reynard 's example and headed for bed about 15 minutes after the post. Alone. Approximately 75 miles away from the Canidae one.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm broken down in Wisbech. Well, not me, exactly.. The truck is 🚚


No longer

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eSn0vpDeUAU


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with your bike.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> His bike is missing him because he's stuck in Wisbech.





classic33 said:


> Reynard's bike is at home, near her.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> She'll need a tandem if she's going to pick him up. Possibly a passport too, it's a strange part of the world.





classic33 said:


> She could take him that cuppa. Along with some cake, possibly even some chocolate.


If @Reynard was riding north, on her bike, and I was walking south on my feet, we'd likely meet near the Trig Point, or possibly the pillbox!
Anyways.. the tea would be cold by then.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

Gawd, I avoid the 1101 north of Welney as much as possible - it's not the nicest road to drive / ride. Personally, I prefer A142 / 141 / 47 if I'm heading out thataway. 



PeteXXX said:


> If @Reynard was riding north, on her bike, and I was walking south on my feet, we'd likely meet near the Trig Point, or possibly the pillbox!
> Anyways.. the tea would be cold by then.



I do have this posh stainless steel flask that will keep tea scalding hot for around 24 hours. We'd probably meet somewhere around Upwell, I reckon...


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> To avoid any confusion, let alone innuendo, I followed @Reynard 's example and headed for bed about 15 minutes after the post. Alone. Approximately 75 miles away from the Canidae one.



And I also headed for bed bereft of the company of any other Human being. Although not bereft of company, as Lexi sleeps on my pillow and Poppy on the furry throw at the foot of the bed.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

Right, that's my  quaffed. Time to head of up the Wooden Hill.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's my  quaffed. Time to head of up the Wooden Hill.


You've missed something.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2020)

Bins are out ready for being emptied
Cats just done a fur ball 
We are awake now so going for a ride before it rains.
Is @PeteXXX mobile yet ?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2020)

Morning .
Schrodie wasn't watching the TV when I came downstairs this morning . Although he could have craftily switched it off before I walked into the room .


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Oct 2020)

Day one of a long weekend here. Been to the gym (which is still quite quiet after they re-opened), a huge shopping and waiting on Mr Cookiemonster coming home.

Was up with the lark this morning. Why the hell can't I get up with the lark on workdays.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Bins are out ready for being emptied
> Cats just done a fur ball
> We are awake now so going for a ride before it rains.
> Is @PeteXXX mobile yet ?


Indeed I is! Only took 70 minutes for the chap to turn up, then quite a quick fix to get the truck sorted.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2020)

Q: Can I freeze uncooked crumble?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Indeed I is! Only took 70 minutes for the chap to turn up, then quite a quick fix to get the truck sorted.


That's good then


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Q: Can I freeze uncooked crumble?


I don't know , why not just eat it


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I don't know , why not just eat it


Because I made waaayyyy to much 😂


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2020)

Well that's a fine start to the day !
My watch bracelet just snapped !  The piece which connects to the clasp has just broken . Metal fatigue . The metal connecting the clasp to the spring bar piece was really thin .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Because I made waaayyyy to much 😂


I would offer to meet up and take the extra off you but working today


----------



## pawl (1 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> No more work until midday on 14th October - 13 days off work and only 6 days holiday taken
> 
> And now the bad news - although tomorrow looks fairly dry & calm, this is the long range weather forecast from the BBC with Friday in the main box
> View attachment 550070



That weather forecast should be x rated or have one of those warnings re some people may be upset by the following forecast


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> That weather forecast should be x rated or have one of those warnings re some people may be upset by the following forecast


Aye, the forecast does look pretty grim. The weather's not much better either.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2020)

Doh! I just looked at my wrist to see what time it was !


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> That weather forecast should be x rated or have one of those warnings re some people may be upset by the following forecast


With a telephone number in case you've been affected by it.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2020)

@PeteXXX, not like you.

PPFOTMNR


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2020)

I have been looking amongst my watch bits at some metal bracelets and think I might have found s suitable donor bit . It is the same length and width at one end but 2 mm narrower at the other. I will have a go later to see if it will work .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Doh! I just looked at my wrist to see what time it was !


A quarter to fourarm?


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2020)

Poor puddy cat is at the vet's for spaying this morning. Very unusual experience though. Phone call yesterday to go through the consent forms, nurse signs off. Phone again as you arrive in car park, go though the health policy etc over the phone. Then go to front door, phone again. Nurse collects cat at the door. You then go back to the car, nurse phones again to say all OK and you can leave. Will get a call around lunch to let us know how she is doing, then collect before tea time. You don't even go inside the surgery.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Poor puddy cat is at the vet's for spaying this morning. Very unusual experience though. Phone call yesterday to go through the consent forms, nurse signs off. Phone again as you arrive in car park, go though the health policy etc over the phone. Then go to front door, phone again. Nurse collects cat at the door. You then go back to the car, nurse phones again to say all OK and you can leave. Will get a call around lunch to let us know how she is doing, then collect before tea time. You don't even go inside the surgery.


That's how it was with the dogs when The Plague first struck here. Things somewhat more ordinary here, for now. Except we just have the one dog, now. Max, the older dog, passed away earlier in the summer. And Heidi seems okay with being the only dog right now. We may get another one when Mrs. GA returns to the workplace, if that ever happens.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Oct 2020)

The wheelie bin is being emptied right now.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Oct 2020)

I feel crap, definitely coming down with something


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Oct 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I feel crap, definitely coming down with something


Sympathies. I'm feeling a bit griswold too. I'm not sure whether I'm having a reaction to the flu jab I had last week or whether I'm just depressed with the world.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Oct 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The wheelie bin is being emptied right now.



What’s the longest wheelie you’ve done on it.


----------



## mybike (1 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Q: Can I freeze uncooked crumble?



Don't see why not.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Oct 2020)

Drinking a nice cup of green tea and oven pre heating for pizza


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Oct 2020)

And pizza eaten. Sun currently out and after another cup of green it’ll be time for a walk round the local lake.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

Mild, still and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Operation Kitchen Cupboards continued apace here this morning, with the last of the large cupboards to be tackled. I've taken out all the kitchen electricals that, for assorted reasons, I don't use (sandwich toaster, toaster, miniature slow cooker, an omelette maker and two waffle irons) and stashed them in the general dumping ground that is the utility room.

The rice cooker now has a permanent home on the top shelf next to the mini chopper thingy and my spare teapot, and the rest of the cupboard is full... Of tea. 

Did I say I liked to drink tea?

Anyways, time to knock off for lunch.

There are some showers forecast for the next couple of hours, but after, I'm going to toddle off for a bike ride.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've missed something.



Yeah.

F

Should've had two of them.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Q: Can I freeze uncooked crumble?



Assuming these are apple crumbles, I'd be inclined to cook first and then freeze.

Uncooked apple goes all sloppy when it's defrosted due to its high moisture content; freezing allows that moisture to expand, which in turn breaks down the structure of the fruit. Hence mushy defrosted fruit.

Cooking drives off the excess moisture, and ergo you don't have the same issue with cooked apple.


----------



## Speicher (1 Oct 2020)

Tomorrow I have to go to Hopsital for a Bone Density Scan. It is similar to an x-ray but less rays. I always feel yucky after x-rays. 

Good news on the puter front: my "old" spare one can be upgraded and have a new battery. This will cost less than either a new computer, or trying to fix the broken frame of the screen of the current one. The up-graded one will be ready on Monday.


----------



## Speicher (1 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Will this Slack do?
> View attachment 549983



I think you should refrain from any unkind comments about my posterior!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Oct 2020)

Mr Wiggle was meant to drop off some Haribo wrapped up in cycling apparel before 2. He's late.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

Lunch was very nice. One slice of wholemeal toast with pate d'ardennes, one slice of wholemeal toast with manchego cheese, an orange, half a punnet of raspberries and two 

It is currently


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The wheelie bin is being emptied right now.



Woah: _breaking _mundane news.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Assuming these are apple crumbles, I'd be inclined to cook first and then freeze.
> 
> Uncooked apple goes all sloppy when it's defrosted due to its high moisture content; freezing allows that moisture to expand, which in turn breaks down the structure of the fruit. Hence mushy defrosted fruit.
> 
> Cooking drives off the excess moisture, and ergo you don't have the same issue with cooked apple.


It's just the crumble mix. I made a couple of bramley apple crumbles but have lots of raw/unbaked mix left. Too much to waste! (Though any food thrown away is wasted in my eyes!)


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2020)

Puddy cat all OK, collection at 4:40pm. Cost was about £30 more than expected as they have operated further round so that the cat's fur covers up the bald patch ! slightly more complicated but it leaves a 'better finish'  - she's a long furred ragdoll.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's just the crumble mix. I made a couple of bramley apple crumbles but have lots of raw/unbaked mix left. Too much to waste! (Though any food thrown away is wasted in my eyes!)



OK 

Well, it's basically flour, butter and sugar, so yes, like pretty well much all raw pastry, that's definitely freezable. It'll also keep in the fridge in an airtight tupperware for a while as well. If you've more crumbles on the immediate horizon, that will save you a load of faff.

if you do need to freeze it, I'd put it in something like a ziplock bag, remove most of the air and freeze the bag flat. That way the crumble mix won't freeze into one solid lump.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

It's still 

Forget the bike ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2020)

I have got a new sandwich toaster.


----------



## pawl (1 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mild, still and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Operation Kitchen Cupboards continued apace here this morning, with the last of the large cupboards to be tackled. I've taken out all the kitchen electricals that, for assorted reasons, I don't use (sandwich toaster, toaster, miniature slow cooker, an omelette maker and two waffle irons) and stashed them in the general dumping ground that is the utility room.
> 
> ...


 



Had a toastie for lunch.Cheese Ham Sweet Onion Chutney.Usually use the toaster once a week

Always forget how B@#£&# hot they are straight from the toaster.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Always forget how B@#£&# hot they are straight from the toaster.



I let them cool outside which I appreciate arguably defeats the object of the exercise, but I don't care.


----------



## Magpies (1 Oct 2020)

Yesterday was my gloomy Eeyore impression after watching our PM and the un-presidential debate.
An hour out in the orchard this evening harvesting this year's (bumper) crop of quince ..... and all's well with the world again.
Thank heaven for the simple pleasures!


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

Magpies said:


> Yesterday was my gloomy Eeyore impression after watching our PM and the un-presidential debate.
> An hour out in the orchard this evening harvesting this year's (bumper) crop of quince ..... and all's well with the world again.
> Thank heaven for the simple pleasures!



Quince pears, or japonica quinces? I have one quince pear tree, but never get anything useable off it. 

This year though, I'm up to my eyeballs in some stonking bramleys. Some of them are at least six inches across! Picked some t'other day - making apple & date chutney tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2020)

Puddy cat is home. She's quite wobbly and not sure what to do. Just before she'd been collected she'd ended up sat in her own pee, poor thing. She's had her lower belly shaved where the incision is, rather than her side.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2020)

I completely forgot to mention, this morning, that when I de-stoned my prunes to put in my yoghurt, it turns out that I'm going to be a beggar man!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I completely forgot to mention, this morning, that when I de-stoned my prunes to put in my yoghurt, it turns out that I'm going to be a beggar man!!


Does that mean you are seven stone lighter?


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

Another lovely supper tonight. Thai red chicken curry, steamed veggies (baby corn, sugar snap peas, green beans, carrots and savoy cabbage) and plain rice.


----------



## Magpies (1 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Quince pears, or japonica quinces? I have one quince pear tree, but never get anything useable off it.
> 
> This year though, I'm up to my eyeballs in some stonking bramleys. Some of them are at least six inches across! Picked some t'other day - making apple & date chutney tomorrow.



Quince pears ..... some nearly as large as the Bramleys this year. Membrillo & apple pickle (Bramleys instead of sour mangoes in an Indian recipe) galore.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Puddy cat is home. She's quite wobbly and not sure what to do. Just before she'd been collected she'd ended up sat in her own pee, poor thing. She's had her lower belly shaved where the incision is, rather than her side.



Awh, bless her.  Give her a gentle head rub from me xxx

Ah, mid-line spay, then. Wise on pointed cats, as shaved fur on the flanks tends to grow back much darker.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

Magpies said:


> Quince pears ..... some nearly as large as the Bramleys this year. Membrillo & apple pickle (Bramleys instead of sour mangoes in an Indian recipe) galore.



Ooooh! Major green-eyed monster moment here 

A quince pear popped into an apple crumble is lovely. Candied quince is also very good.


----------



## Magpies (1 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> A quince pear popped into an apple crumble is lovely.



Absolutely ..... my favourite 'membrillo' moment is when the whitish granular pulp turns deep pink as it is being cooked. Heavenly fragrance.
Two trees - one old, and a second planted about 3 years ago to replace a standard dessert pear. Both were full of fruit this year.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

Magpies said:


> Absolutely ..... my favourite 'membrillo' moment is when the whitish granular pulp turns deep pink as it is being cooked. Heavenly fragrance.
> Two trees - one old, and a second planted about 3 years ago to replace a standard dessert pear. Both were full of fruit this year.



Ordinary pears don't do very well out here in the fens - soil's all wrong and it's too exposed. I do get fruit on my pear treas, but it's the sort I can sell to the military for ammunition. My quince pear tree is sheltered, but it's never done much of anything.

Apples and most stone fruit, on the other hand, are much more reliable.

Oddly, pears do very well in the village, but the soil there is clay.


----------



## Speicher (1 Oct 2020)

I make toasted cheese sandwiches in a frying pan. It does not seem to take much longer, and the washing up is easier.


----------



## Speicher (1 Oct 2020)

It is, however, to be noted that my Mother had far too many gadneys tagnets implements in her kitchen and I have an aversion to them.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Awh, bless her.  Give her a gentle head rub from me xxx
> 
> Ah, mid-line spay, then. Wise on pointed cats, as shaved fur on the flanks tends to grow back much darker.



Forgot the terminology - yes it was midline. Luna was actually flank, but she's grey, not white, and they did it in a way you couldn't see the shaved area as her fur is quite long. Kyoto is still pottering about and raiding the dried food, a little at a time.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> I make toasted cheese sandwiches in a frying pan. It does not seem to take much longer, and the washing up is easier.



I've done that too. What you get is closer to what the Americans called "grilled cheese"

Though I currently use one of those George Foreman grilly things. Couldn't find a small pannini machine, but picked up this 2-portion grill on sticker in Tesco for a tenner. You have to be careful though, because the plates are at an angle, and if you leave the sandwich in just a fraction too long, you get a cheese waterfall...


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Forgot the terminology - yes it was midline. Luna was actually flank, but she's grey, not white, and they did it in a way you couldn't see the shaved area as her fur is quite long. Kyoto is still pottering about and raiding the dried food, a little at a time.



She'll be right as rain in the morning. Mid-line does take longer than a flank, so hardly surprising she's a bit wobbly.

The dark fur post-shave is a curious phenomenon that only affects pointed cats. Contrast of points to body fur is temperature-dependent, so cats from warmer climates have paler body fur than cats from colder climates. You really see that with Siamese. And of course shaving creates a cooler patch on the skin, ergo the fur grows back darker.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2020)

Ah, tonight's football result was far more palatable than Monday night. 

Unfortunately the draw for the next round is not great. Hey ho...


----------



## tyred (1 Oct 2020)

Another 30 odd miles clocked up tonight on the fixed wheeler. The lovely moonlit nights continue and I'm still loving the traffic-free roads. Long may lockdown continue!


----------



## Jenkins (2 Oct 2020)

A load of mundanity in a single post.

Overnight rain, but dry and a light breeze this morning so the bedding got washed, put on the line and left to dry while I went for a ride in the afternoon.

On the ride, I got buzzed by a Chinook! Riding the back road out of Bucklesham and I could hear a helicopter but couldn't see anything due to the hedgerow until it crossed over the road a few hundred feet in front of me and at minimum flying height. They really are quite impressive. 

Dinner was steak & chips thanks to a yellow label sticker at Tesco on Tuesday

Good old uncle ERNIE will be giving me £00 later this month.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> A load of mundanity in a single post.
> 
> Overnight rain, but dry and a light breeze this morning so the bedding got washed, put on the line and left to dry while I went for a ride in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


They're taking this track and trace a bit too seriously.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

Right, bed for me.

Spent the evening watching episodes of "Back in Time for Dinner" on the i-player.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, bed for me.
> 
> Spent the evening watching episodes of "Back in Time for Dinner" on the i-player.


What'd they have, and will you be trying your hand at it.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2020)

The wet weekend has started here


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2020)

Morning.
I had to take a break from reading to towel a Schrodie .
I think it might be wet out .


----------



## tyred (2 Oct 2020)

Back to rain this morning. Had to use the umbrella for my walk.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2020)

I tried a tortilla last night ! Yeuk! .
I think cardboard would taste nicer !


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2020)

Kyoto is fine this morning. Little monkey woke me up at 4am and 6am for food and water. Jumped on bed, then walked over me, onto the pillow, then walked back down me and repeat. When that didn't work she started scratching the carpet - she knows that get's us up.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Kyoto is fine this morning. Little monkey woke me up at 4am and 6am for food and water. Jumped on bed, then walked over me, onto the pillow, then walked back down me and repeat. When that didn't work she started scratching the carpet - she knows that get's us up.


Do you never get the claw up your nostril?  Just very gently at first, then it gets more insistent!


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you never get the claw up your nostril?  Just very gently at first, then it gets more insistent!



No !  She was tapping my feet at 4am. They all do have to be shut in the kitchen if they decide it's chase time - Simba is a big ragdoll around 4.5kg, and him landing on you at full tilt is enough to wind you, followed by Luna who is 3.5kg.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you never get the claw up your nostril?  Just very gently at first, then it gets more insistent!



View: https://youtu.be/vaqnPZ0f4t4


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2020)

I don't have a cat 🙀


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2020)

Ah the 'baseball bat' one - this had my son in stiches when he was little.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I don't have a cat 🙀



Be warned ! They are mini tigers, so let that be a lesson. They come fully armed with razers. You realise why vet's will sedate cats for most procedures - you can't hold a hissed off puddy cat.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Be warned ! They are mini tigers, so let that be a lesson. They come fully armed with razers. You realise why vet's will sedate cats for most procedures - you can't hold a hissed off puddy cat.


........of course after getting me up at 5am, she is now away back under the duvet for a sleep!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Be warned ! They are mini tigers, so let that be a lesson. They come fully armed with razers. You realise why vet's will sedate cats for most procedures - you can't hold a hissed off puddy cat.


I have had two, both were my daughters until she moved out and donated them to me. One was _very _grumpy, hence the name 'Grumpy Cat' t'other, 'Tigger', was next stage up from ferral...


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2020)

Tigger..
Butter wouldn't melt, eh!? 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2020)

And Grumpy Cat...


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 550240
> 
> 
> And Grumpy Cat...


He's had a few scraps going by his ear.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> He's had a few scraps going by his ear.


She.. And, yes, one or two 😂


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2020)

I was washing the wall of our staircase with a sugar soap solution .
My wife asked me how I was managing to keep the carpet dry without putting down a towel ?



I wasn't !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2020)

Some people do certain things as a fromage to their hero's.

There's no fooling me as I'm bilateral!


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Oct 2020)

Just cleaned my oven. Jeez, how did that much grease manage to get in there.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2020)

cookiemonster said:


> Just cleaned my oven. Jeez, how did that much grease manage to get in there.


Ah! You've used it !

They are just meant for show !


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2020)

cookiemonster said:


> Just cleaned my oven. Jeez, how did that much grease manage to get in there.


I put a flat baking tray on the oven floor to catch all the drips and gunk, easy to take that out and wash it every couple of months or so.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> She.. And, yes, one or two 😂


Sorry, just looked like a Lad to me.


----------



## mybike (2 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Quince pears, or japonica quinces? I have one quince pear tree, but never get anything useable off it.
> 
> This year though, I'm up to my eyeballs in some stonking bramleys. Some of them are at least six inches across! Picked some t'other day - making apple & date chutney tomorrow.



Last year I tried to store the apples, which was mostly unsuccessful. This year I have a quantity of stewed apple in the freezer.


----------



## mybike (2 Oct 2020)

Well, you've persuaded me that I never want a cat.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2020)

Fed up with being stuck in, we've just has a lovely lunch at Stockport's Produce Market. It's one of those old markets/venues with various independent food retailers. All Covid secure, order on app or via text. Did need to do three separate orders for 2 mains and drinks, but hey ho, times are very strange. I had Pad Thai, MrsF had Meatballs, and washed down with a couple of pints of Czech beer.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

Cool, breezy and spit-spotting with rain here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning I have prepped fruit to make a batch of chutney and then spent some time in the garage de-rusting a freebie FD I was sent for my bike build. With a bit of elbow grease, it's coming up a treat.

Almost lunchtime. Then will be making chutney this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> What'd they have, and will you be trying your hand at it.



Pop tarts, ready meals and bagged salads. And no. I won't.

They did make fresh pasta though, but I do that anyways. (Orchietti and gnocchi, as I don't have a machine)


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Do you never get the claw up your nostril?  Just very gently at first, then it gets more insistent!



YES!!!

Lexi is very good at that. Poppy just purrs in my ear. But she has such a loud purr, the noise is like being accosted by a rusty chainsaw...


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Be warned ! They are mini tigers, so let that be a lesson. They come fully armed with razers. You realise why vet's will sedate cats for most procedures - you can't hold a hissed off puddy cat.



Hrmph... I'm asking for it, being a cat show judge... I also steward, which is near enough the same thing, but without the judging. 

There is one judge Poppy cannot stand, and she'll go into psycho mode as soon as she sees the woman. There was once a last-minute judge change, and well, let's just say the woman had a challenging few minutes...


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 550240
> 
> 
> And Grumpy Cat...



I had one of those... Still miss my Tobycat dreadfully.







His claim to fame - beating up the Mayor's dog at the pet service in Ely Cathedral. He had absolutely no patience for small yappy things.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Last year I tried to store the apples, which was mostly unsuccessful. This year I have a quantity of stewed apple in the freezer.



Here's a tip for you... Those green cardboard crates from the Tesco produce section.

Pop a few sheets of newspaper in the bottom and put the apples in the crate in a single layer, but don't pack them tightly. Store in a cool room and check regularly.

The advantage of the crates is that they are stackable and allow good airflow.

N.B. If the apples are packed too tightly, it only takes one damaged one to make its neighbours go shonky.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

Anyways, lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> s claim to fame - beating up the Mayor's dog at the pet service in Ely Cathedral. He had absolutely no hpatience for small yappy things.


Me neither 😂


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Oct 2020)

The figs are finished now. I ate the last one yesterday and to be honest it wasn't quite ripe so I didn't enjoy it much. There are still two on the bush but they are still small, rock hard and green, so I don't expect them to ever ripen.

I must have had more than 30 from two small bushes in my raised bed though, so I'm pleased with that. It bodes well for next year.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Me neither 😂


Same here. Animal OR human!


----------



## postman (2 Oct 2020)

Lots of ironing after a holiday,plus other jobs.Need a rest because of the holiday.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

In the middle of making a massive batch of bramley apple and date chutney.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> The figs are finished now. I ate the last one yesterday and to be honest it wasn't quite ripe so I didn't enjoy it much. There are still two on the bush but they are still small, rock hard and green, so I don't expect them to ever ripen.
> 
> I must have had more than 30 from two small bushes in my raised bed though, so I'm pleased with that. It bodes well for next year.



I didn't have any this year, but that's because I put my fig tree in a new (bigger) planter.

Have loads of little green 'uns that have come up in the last few weeks. They won't ripen this year, but I will cover them with old socks and wrap the tree in fleece, and they'll ripen in the spring.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Same here. Animal OR human!



Hey!!! I resent the implication!!!


----------



## tyred (2 Oct 2020)

I've cycled about 200 hilly miles this week, most of it on a fixed wheel. It's time for a rest night, a steak and kidney pie and chips, a bottle of Guinness and some Bob Dylan.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2020)

Morgan Freeman ,the American President has just announced that an asteroid the size of mount Everest and about 7 miles wide is going to collide with the Earth . I think he broke it to them gently ! 

I wonder if you could claim on your life insurance early ?


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

Right, time to jar up some chutney.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morgan Freeman ,the American President has just announced that an asteroid the size of mount Everest and about 7 miles wide is going to collide with the Earth . I think he broke it to them gently !
> 
> I wonder if you could claim on your life insurance early ?





Reynard said:


> Right, time to jar up some chutney.


Will chutney really protect you?


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Will chutney really protect you?



Probably not, but while I wait for Armageddon, it will make my cheese sandwich taste good. 

On a more serious note, I've made a LOT of chutney in my time (am a champion chutney-maker) and this one is probably one of the nicest I've ever made. It's got that lovely balance between sweet, sharp and spicy kick.


----------



## postman (2 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morgan Freeman ,the American President has just announced that an asteroid the size of mount Everest and about 7 miles wide is going to collide with the Earth . I think he broke it to them gently !
> 
> I wonder if you could claim on your life insurance early ?


I fell asleep after tea,we had a Chinese takeaway,so now i have woke up Morgan Freeman is President.Crikey i thought Trump only had a mild dose of covid 19.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morgan Freeman ,the American President has just announced that an asteroid the size of mount Everest and about 7 miles wide is going to collide with the Earth . I think he broke it to them gently !
> 
> I wonder if you could claim on your life insurance early ?





Reynard said:


> Probably not, but while I wait for *Armageddon*, it will make my cheese sandwich taste good.
> 
> On a more serious note, I've made a LOT of chutney in my time (am a champion chutney-maker) and this one is probably one of the nicest I've ever made. It's got that lovely balance between sweet, sharp and spicy kick.


Ooohh - is that film on as well.


----------



## Magpies (2 Oct 2020)

Audax bike back from its MoT this evening. Too late to take it for a ride, so fingers crossed for a few hours' decent weather this weekend.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Oct 2020)

Yet another exciting day in South East Suffolk. Two loads of washing done - most of which was bike wear and ended up on clothes hangars hooked over door frames throughout the house. About the most exciting thing was finding a couple of packs of mince at half price in Tesco when I popped in to top up my stores of orange & mango squash.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

Magpies said:


> Audax bike back from its MoT this evening. Too late to take it for a ride, so fingers crossed for a few hours' decent weather this weekend.



Don't forget the snorkel and flippers!


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Yet another exciting day in South East Suffolk. Two loads of washing done - most of which was bike wear and ended up on clothes hangars hooked over door frames throughout the house. About the most exciting thing was finding a couple of packs of mince at half price in Tesco when I popped in to top up my stores of orange & mango squash.



Nowt quite like a nice yellow sticker bargain to brighten one's life.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

The Trumpster has just been carted off to the Krankenhaus at Bethesda.

Darwinism in action? 

I don't wish anyone ill, but really, it's not exactly a surprise...


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2020)

Just made myself a 

Anyone else want one? I've got a box of croissants as well...


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just made myself a
> 
> Anyone else want one? I've got a box of croissants as well...


Why not!


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why not!



*INCOMING*

Might be a bit cold, wet and soggy by the time it gets there, though...


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> *INCOMING*
> 
> Might be a bit cold, wet and soggy by the time it gets there, though...


How'd you drink a cup of dry tea?

Dry up here.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> How'd you drink a cup of dry tea?
> 
> Dry up here.



Was thinking more about the croissant...


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Was thinking more about the croissant...


The wind'll take that.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> The wind'll take that.



Not if it's securely jammed in the mug handle. They're just the right size for keeping a croissant in place.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not if it's securely jammed in the mug handle. They're just the right size for keeping a croissant in place.


Are they at least aerodynamic.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Oct 2020)

Morgan Freeman is president? 
I think I get to vote on that one. As a matter of fact, I believe the ballot is in an envelope on my kitchen table.
Although Morgan Freeman is a good choice.
Jimmy Carter was 96 the other day, BTW. Not a great presidency, but a fine postlude, many would tell you.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2020)

I have just found another wee treasure for my archive. 

It's got a long way to travel - am repatriating it from Austria.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2020)

Anyways, bed for me - via hot bath. Nunnight one and all.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, bed for me - via hot bath. Nunnight one and all.


Sithi


----------



## slowmotion (3 Oct 2020)

There was a pop-up box on a website inviting me to take an IQ test. Twenty questions later, I thought I was doing pretty well so I pressed the SUBMIT button, expecting to be told that, yes, I really was a genius. It asked me for £14.99 so I could discover my score.

At that point I realised that I had been a moron ( IQ 51-70 ).


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Morgan Freeman is president?
> I think I get to vote on that one. As a matter of fact, I believe the ballot is in an envelope on my kitchen table.
> Although Morgan Freeman is a good choice.
> Jimmy Carter was 96 the other day, BTW. Not a great presidency, but a fine postlude, many would tell you.


I always thought that Jimmy Carter interrupted his speeches as he found a piece of peanut in his mouth.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2020)

Morning.
Lovely weather out, ideal for washing a car ! 
It's supposed to be set in for the rest of the day. I suppose I'll be back on the wall again .


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2020)

Lovely weather to stand in a field watching granddaughter play football ⚽ ☔


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2020)

As there was so much to choose from to watch on TV last night we ended up watching Van Der Valk. I didn't know the programme continued until 1990!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2020)

Extraordinary is a strange word ! Ordinary +.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I didn't have any this year, but that's because I put my fig tree in a new (bigger) planter.
> 
> Have loads of little green 'uns that have come up in the last few weeks. They won't ripen this year, but I will cover them with old socks and wrap the tree in fleece, and they'll ripen in the spring.


Won't that make em taste a bit 'feety'


----------



## raleighnut (3 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have just found another wee treasure for my archive.
> 
> It's got a long way to travel - am repatriating it from Austria.


Have an 'earworm' til it gets to you,


View: https://youtu.be/9kqchq1lNWc


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2020)

Morning. It's almost stopped raining. My tea was too weak this morning so I've moved swiftly on to coffee. I'm a bit at a loss for a home coffee right now so I'm just trying different places and blends till one of them sticks. So today it's an ''Indian blend'' coffee that I bumped into in Lidl. It won't stick.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2020)

Morning all , we have damp underfoot conditions so watching our 5 yr old granddaughter doing football training should be fun


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all , we have damp underfoot conditions so watching our 5 yr old granddaughter doing football training should be fun


Sounds like there's going to be some midday mud for you.

After shunning me for a couple of months, the premium bond fairy visited me thrice this month.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2020)

Soggy and wet outside: I even lit the wood burner this morning to dry the apartment and my clothes a bit. The clothes have been hanging on the terrace for three days and are still slightly damp to the touch...


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2020)

5 - 1 win! Granddaughter in goal, today.. 👍🏼


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning. It's almost stopped raining. My tea was too weak this morning so I've moved swiftly on to coffee. I'm a bit at a loss for a home coffee right now so I'm just trying different places and blends till one of them sticks. So today it's an ''Indian blend'' coffee that I bumped into in Lidl. It won't stick.


Why don't you try Ethiopian single source,or a Kenyan blend? I think you would be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2020)

Bit of a damp ride and a few floods out there. Mudguards rule!


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2020)

Culinary adventures continue: today we have toasted cheese and tomato sandwich surprise.

You make it, and it tastes like toasted cheese sandwiches; that's as adventurous as I like food.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Why don't you try Ethiopian single source,or a Kenyan blend? I think you would be pleasantly surprised.


Actually, I don't think I've tried a single source Ethiopian before. I'll give it a go.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2020)

Ooooh! £25. Thank you, Ernie


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2020)

Mild, grey and rather squelchy here chez Casa Reynard. It only stopped raining about an hour ago.

Spent the morning loading the crockpot with the sauce for tonight's enchiladas, have prepped the veggies for the same and did some more work on the freebie FD.

Had a lovely lunch consisting of one slice of wholemeal toast with pate d'ardennes, one slice of toast with jarlsberg cheese and the pan scrapings from yesterday's chutney, half an avocado, a very fine conference pear and two 

This afternoon I went to visit a friend who lives at the other end of the village. We had a good socially-distanced chinwag on her drive (umbrellas at the ready!), and we did a swap - a jar of my tangerine marmalade and two packs of wholemeal spaghetti for a dozen fresh free range eggs from her Maran chooks.

Those eggs will go down a treat with the gravlax I've currently got curing in the fridge.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Won't that make em taste a bit 'feety'





The socks have been through the laundry first! What do you take me for? 

N.B. They are the fluffy pink ones. I do go through a fair few of those...


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2020)

I've just made myself a nice 

Am having a Tunnock's wafer thingy with it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2020)

Having nice green tea 🍵


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2020)

I'm (mostly) an English Breakfast Tea kinda gal.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2020)

No cycling today, but I did put proofhide on both the Brooks saddles. With due ceremony of course.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2020)

There's something funny about these new mattress toppers. No sooner than the people have fitted them they fall asleep !


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2020)

Today wasn't quite to plan. Got up for a shower, flicked the wall switch, then the shower started hissing. That shouldn't happen.

Unfortunately its an issue we've had with it before where you switch it off on the shower, it then stops flow, but the heater doesn't. Its a bit alarming when steam shoots out.

I've fixed it before by ensuring everything inside is dry and the pressure switch is cleaned with electrical cleaner. This hasn't worked this time. 

So, I was fitting a new electric shower this afternoon. Another brushed aluminium effect, so that limited us to one in the end that had the water supply on the left. 

Fairly simple job to do although had to re-drill holes in the ceramic tiles. Fortunately I still have the diamond drill bit from when we refurbed the bathroom.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2020)

Right, time to go feed the cats, and then it'll be time to go feed me.

Felix AGAIL for the girls, chicken enchiladas for me.


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2020)

Our gang have munched through another box of 40 Felix.... got a load in the garage in reserve, but that's if we get poorly. Kyoto doing really well, bit bored today as we have to keep her in for a bit (no cat run adventures yet).


----------



## Magpies (3 Oct 2020)

Magpies said:


> Audax bike back from its MoT this evening. Too late to take it for a ride, so fingers crossed for a few hours' decent weather this weekend.





Reynard said:


> Don't forget the snorkel and flippers!



Snatched a pleasant ride during a dry-ish period in the early evening ..... happily, no snorkel or flippers required!


----------



## tyred (3 Oct 2020)

I finally got around to buying a new external DVD drive today to replace my old dead one and finish watching the Touch of Frost box set I was given as a present last Christmas and also back up my photos to DVD as I had been planning to do for ages.

€27 from Argos. My old one cost me about 200 many years ago


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2020)

Tea and Lebkuchen before bed. 

Some serious hedonism going on here...


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Oct 2020)

I had an appointment today at the doctor's for my flu jab. I had to be there at *precisely *2.42 pm. As my car still isn't working I intended to walk round there (approx 15mins), so imagine my joy when I woke up to p*ssistent rain! All morning.

But the gods were smiling on me today. The rain stopped at 2.25 (I was due to leave at 2.30), so I had a dry walk to the doctor's and a dry walk home again. Home at 3pm. The rain started again at 3.15.

Just call me 'Lucky'!


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2020)

Magpies said:


> Snatched a pleasant ride during a dry-ish period in the early evening ..... happily, no snorkel or flippers required!



Yay!!!


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2020)

Almost time for MOTD

Which means it's almost time for a


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2020)

I went to the local co-op for some parts today, as we are sort of open now to the members who fix bicycles, but not the public. I found some parts. An old Raleigh frame followed me home. It rained most of the day, but that is okay, what with some bike oriented things to do again.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I went to the local co-op for some parts today, as we are sort of open now to the members who fix bicycles, but not the public. I found some parts. An old Raleigh frame followed me home. It rained most of the day, but that is okay, what with some bike oriented things to do again.


Will you be returning the Raleigh to it's owner, once fed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2020)

No, it seems to be happy here with some friends, A 2012 Sojourn and a couple of Falcons, a San Remo and an Olympic.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, it seems to be happy here with some friends, A 2012 Sojourn and a couple of Falcons, a San Remo and an Olympic.


It might be missing it's twin.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2020)

Right, time to turn in for the night. Bonne nuit one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (4 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Morgan Freeman is president?
> I think I get to vote on that one. As a matter of fact, I believe the ballot is in an envelope on my kitchen table.
> Although Morgan Freeman is a good choice.
> Jimmy Carter was 96 the other day, BTW. Not a great presidency, but a fine postlude, many would tell you.


{Useless Fact Alert}
Jimmy Carter is a very talented woodworker. A few years ago there was a feature in Fine Woodworking of some of his furniture and it was extremely good.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2020)

slowmotion said:


> {Useless Fact Alert}
> Jimmy Carter is a very talented woodworker. A few years ago there was a feature in Fine Woodworking of some of his furniture and it was extremely good.


He has also spent a great deal of time building houses for Habitat for Humanity, an organization that helps people rehabilitate houses so they may have a place to live and own. A very well thought out scheme. 

https://www.habitat.org/


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2020)

Morning .
Still raining here !  It looks like is has been raining all night as we have a large puddle forming on our back lawn . No point going out and trying to mop it up with a sponge !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2020)

It wasn't me that was falling asleep from the roll top mattress ! I was just commenting on the people on the adverts who seem so tired after fitting them !


----------



## Phaeton (4 Oct 2020)

I'm going out now, I maybe some while, nah just a short ride need to get the legs moving, try to dodge the rain.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2020)

Morning wet here 
£25 from Ernie 
Had my flu jab on Friday no side effects


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2020)

Amplitudes of damplitude. And that concludes the dripping forecast.


----------



## tyred (4 Oct 2020)

Trees bent at 90 degree angles and rain bouncing off the pavement. I might give cycling a miss today


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2020)

Today's mission, should I accept it, is to reuphoster MrsPete's dressing table stool..


----------



## midlife (4 Oct 2020)

London marathon on in the background, are most of them wearing the same make of running shoes?


----------



## Speicher (4 Oct 2020)

midlife said:


> London marathon on in the background, are most of them wearing the same make of running shoes?



Yes, I noticed that. Was there some controversy recently about how different brands have varying "bounce/rebound" etc? The different coloured one someone was wearing might still be the same sort.


----------



## midlife (4 Oct 2020)

I read about that too somewhere. Some shoes had built in springiness which propelled the runner forward!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2020)

midlife said:


> I read about that too somewhere. Some shoes had built in springiness which propelled the runner forward!


I find that a pogo stick does that, too!


----------



## midlife (4 Oct 2020)

When I was a kid we had plates with springs that you could strap to your shoes..... Jumping Jacks? Off to Mr Google to check lol


----------



## postman (4 Oct 2020)

Mrs P is catching up with gardening.She is in the greenhouse.Finishing cleaning out the tomato plants.Trouble is it is raining very hard,so is trapped there.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2020)

postman said:


> Mrs P is catching up with gardening.She is in the greenhouse.Finishing cleaning out the tomato plants.Trouble is it is raining very hard,so is trapped there.


Around another seven minutes and you can go and rescue her, without getting wet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Around another seven minutes and you can go and rescue her, without getting wet.


You either have great faith in your local weather forecast or you're 7 minutes away with a big umbrella.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You either have great faith in your local weather forecast or you're 7 minutes away with a big umbrella.


It's not raining here, about seven minutes to the east of his location. It's moving westward, and I don't have an umbrella.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2020)

midlife said:


> When I was a kid we had plates with springs that you could strap to your shoes..... Jumping Jacks? Off to Mr Google to check lol


Jumping Jacks available on e bay!


----------



## midlife (4 Oct 2020)

Also


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Jumping Jacks available on e bay!
> 
> View attachment 550604


They've moved on a bit since


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> They've moved on a bit since
> View attachment 550608


So how do ypu take them off without falling down? Seemed like the existential question about these, back in the 1960s. They seem like a frightfully bad idea. I prefer bicycles, did then, do now. Most efficient mode of transport known to nature, enhanced by mans' ingenuity.
https://www.bike.nyc/blog/news/how-cyclists-beat-every-other-moving-creature-and-machine/


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2020)

There were a load of people running round in circles !
Well they won't go very far if they carry on like that!
Oh! 26.2 miles !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2020)

midlife said:


> I read about that too somewhere. Some shoes had built in springiness which propelled the runner forward!


A bit like Homer Simpson's hammer ?


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2020)

Cool, breezy and very squelchy here chez Casa Reynard. Did I say it might just be raining?

Poppy & Lexi haven't gone out at all. I have, alas, as I had some errands to run in town this morning. Went for petrol, then while I was there, ducked into Tesco for some bits a friend has asked me for as Sainsbury's didn't have them. From thence, I went to Wilkinsons for some GT85, a bulb for my desk light and some liquid soap flakes.

Was very busy in town and I found the experience rather stressful. Nearly everyone was wearing a mask, even outside, but even so...

Had a chicken & bacon sandwich, two tangerines and two  for lunch.

Am listening to Arsenal v Sheffield Utd on the radio.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> So how do ypu take them off without falling down? Seemed like the existential question about these, back in the 1960s. They seem like a frightfully bad idea. I prefer bicycles, did then, do now. Most efficient mode of transport known to nature, enhanced by mans' ingenuity.
> https://www.bike.nyc/blog/news/how-cyclists-beat-every-other-moving-creature-and-machine/


You sit down.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> There were a load of people running round in circles !
> Well they won't go very far if they carry on like that!
> Oh! 26.2 miles !



I saw a couple of people with London Marathon bibs running on the cycle path on the Ely Road this morning.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I saw a couple of people with London Marathon bibs running on the cycle path on the Ely Road this morning.


Lost?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You sit down.


I would think fall down would be more like it, in any instance.


----------



## tyred (4 Oct 2020)

I think I can put the sunscreen away in the cupboard for this year now. Won't be necessary for quite some time.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2020)

I have just made myself a


----------



## midlife (4 Oct 2020)

Green tea?


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2020)

Tesco's "Finest" English Breakfast


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2020)

I am eating a hot dog, along with some bacon-ranch pasta salad.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2020)

The rain has finally stopped. 
Schrodie has been out in it a few times and had a good rub with a towel . He seems to enjoy it.
I saw him at one point standing in the centre of a puddle watching the water flow past .


----------



## Paulus (4 Oct 2020)

The heavy rain has now turned to just drizzle


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2020)

Curled up by the fire listening to the footy. Can't wait to watch MOTD tonight - these games today have been completely bonkers...


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morgan Freeman ,the American President has just announced that an asteroid the size of mount Everest and about 7 miles wide is going to collide with the Earth . I think he broke it to them gently !
> 
> I wonder if you could claim on your life insurance early ?



What would you spend it on?


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I saw a couple of people with London Marathon bibs running on the cycle path on the Ely Road this morning.


They were probably doing a 'virtual marathon'. A lot did that today in different places. Covid and all that...


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> They were probably doing a 'virtual marathon'. A lot did that today in different places. Covid and all that...



Almost certainly... And brave souls at that, the weather here was absolutely horrendous...


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Curled up by the fire listening to the footy. Can't wait to watch MOTD tonight - these games today have been completely bonkers...


We had gone up to 4th earlier with Liverpool 3rd. Now Villa are 3rd (with a game in hand!), we are still 4th and Liverpool are 5th. Are Villa going to do a Leicester this season maybe?


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I would think fall down would be more like it, in any instance.


So long as you do the boots up properly, you can take 12 foot strides. Handy if you're running for the train.


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Oct 2020)

I saw some of the ladies marathon on Youtube but I didn't see the men's.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> We had gone up to 4th earlier with Liverpool 3rd. Now Villa are 3rd (with a game in hand!), we are still 4th and Liverpool are 5th. Are Villa going to do a Leicester this season maybe?



Maybe... They look a better outfit with Barkley and Martinez.

And Liverpool's goal difference certainly took a right hammering as well...


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> So long as you do the boots up properly, you can take 12 foot strides. Handy if you're running for the train.


Or if you have an 11ft 6inch gap to jump.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Or if you have an 11ft 6inch gap to jump.


Go a bit quicker and you'll clear it with room to spare.


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Maybe... They look a better outfit with Barkley and Martinez...


Yeah. Having a solid goalie behind you must take some pressure off and Barkley's presence certainly gave them more confidence. I think that was his first game for them wasn't it?


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Yeah. Having a solid goalie behind you must take some pressure off and Barkley's presence certainly gave them more confidence. I think that was his first game for them wasn't it?



No, I think Barkley played the other night as well...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2020)

I've been model making today. One highlight was that while using superglue with a plaster on my left thumb, I managed to superglue it to the model for several seconds.

I wouldn't mind, but the reason I had a plaster on my left thumb was because I managed to poke a hole in it with a sharp object an hour or so earlier.

All in all I think it's time to go to bed...


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning. It's almost stopped raining. My tea was too weak this morning so I've moved swiftly on to coffee. I'm a bit at a loss for a home coffee right now so I'm just trying different places and blends till one of them sticks. So today it's an ''Indian blend'' coffee that I bumped into in Lidl. It won't stick.



I find the African coffees are more to my liking.



Gravity Aided said:


> Why don't you try Ethiopian single source,or a Kenyan blend? I think you would be pleasantly surprised.



Ooops, beaten to it, but I can add peaberry are good.


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2020)

I've just deleted a lot of old emails from the 7000+ in my inbox. Don't worry, I still have 6831, but all the Maplin ones are gone.

The Thunderbird may complain.


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mild, grey and rather squelchy here chez Casa Reynard. It only stopped raining about an hour ago.
> 
> Spent the morning loading the crockpot with the sauce for tonight's enchiladas, have prepped the veggies for the same and did some more work on the freebie FD.
> 
> ...



Just picturing this.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> I've just deleted a lot of old emails from the 7000+ in my inbox. Don't worry, I still have 6831, but all the Maplin ones are gone.
> 
> The Thunderbird may complain.


I have 15 mails in my inbox, 2 unread. And looking in my spam, it's unbelievable how much money people I don't know have paid into my account.


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It wasn't me that was falling asleep from the roll top mattress ! I was just commenting on the people on the adverts who seem so tired after fitting them !





Illaveago said:


> Probably from the effort of fitting them.
> 
> Morning .
> Still raining here !  It looks like is has been raining all night as we have a large puddle forming on our back lawn . No point going out and trying to mop it up with a sponge !



My hole in the garden was fairly full yesterday so have had the hose & pump out. Hopefully no rain tonight.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Just picturing this.



And do you have a hungry?


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> And do you have a hungry?



Not now, stuffed myself on Sunday Tea.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Not now, stuffed myself on Sunday Tea.



You seem to like the sound of the cuisine here chez Casa Reynard, though...


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Yeah. Having a solid goalie behind you must take some pressure off and Barkley's presence certainly gave them more confidence. I think that was his first game for them wasn't it?





Reynard said:


> No, I think Barkley played the other night as well...



I stand corrected - MOTD say it was his debut for Villa.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Oct 2020)

My dog's just had smoked mackerel and garden peas for his supper.🐶


----------



## Jenkins (4 Oct 2020)

Snetterton today for the British powerboating championship GTs - possibly the penultimate meeting of the year for me. I'd put a bike in the boot for a pootle around the lanes between the races foolishly believing the weather forecast for the rain clearing Thankfully I also packed a Kindle.

Tea, when I got home, was a bowl of porridge and a sausage roll.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been model making today. One highlight was that while using superglue with a plaster on my left thumb, I managed to superglue it to the model for several seconds.
> 
> I wouldn't mind, but the reason I had a plaster on my left thumb was because I managed to poke a hole in it with a sharp object an hour or so earlier.
> 
> All in all I think it's time to go to bed...


If the cut was big enough to warrant it, couldn't you have used the superglue to close it.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Tea, when I got home, was a bowl of porridge and a sausage roll.


Sounds good! I'm thinking about having a bowl of muesli and a cheese butty for my supper.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2020)

midlife said:


> Also


Get a 403 Forbidden Error on that.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Snetterton today for the British powerboating championship GTs - possibly the penultimate meeting of the year for me. I'd put a bike in the boot for a pootle around the lanes between the races foolishly believing the weather forecast for the rain clearing Thankfully I also packed a Kindle.
> 
> Tea, when I got home, was a bowl of porridge and a sausage roll.



Snett is about halfway between Jenkins Towers and Casa Reynard - given the weather I had, I'm not surprised you needed snorkel and flippers. It's been ghastly here all day. Sounds like the porridge and sausage roll was just the panacea to being cold and wet.

N.B. I *always* stash a book in my bag when I'm out for the day.  Force of habit from my days commuting from Highbury to Uxbridge in the mid to late 90s.  It got to the point where I could change trains at Kings Cross and Paddington without bothering to look up from my reading material.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Get a 403 Forbidden Error on that.



Forbidden fruit, huh?


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Forbidden fruit, huh?


Only if "Spring Heeled Jack" has owt to do with it!


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Only if "Spring Heeled Jack" has owt to do with it!



Jack... fruit... 

Seen it for sale, but never tried it.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2020)

Anyways, time to put Breville's finest on and ask if my bum looks big in a kettle... 

Anyone for a cuppa and a croissant?


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to put Breville's finest on and ask if my bum looks big in a kettle...
> 
> Anyone for a cuppa and a croissant?


I've just had the same idea.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've just had the same idea.



But does the kettle fit you?


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2020)

Anyways, I have a very fine  and a croissant.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> But does the kettle fit you?


Given it's only a two pint kettle, I can just fit both feet in. Even then it requires some folding to be done.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I have a very fine  and a croissant.


I'm getting another cuppa.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Given it's only a two pint kettle, I can just fit both feet in. Even then it requires some folding to be done.



That's tiddly!

I have a three pint kettle. 

Although I only fill it up as much as what I need to boil.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2020)

Anyways, need to re-fill the cats' water dispenser and then it's time for me to head off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's tiddly!
> 
> I have a three pint kettle.
> 
> Although I only fill it up as much as what I need to boil.


I've an eight pint kettle if I need it.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, need to re-fill the cats' water dispenser and then it's time for me to head off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2020)

Time for a bit of bike riding 😉


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Oct 2020)

Monday morning and I've had to use the battery booster to start the car so my wife can get to work.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2020)

Morning. After actually sleeping in yesterday I'm trying to get back to normal this morning...


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2020)

@Andy in Germany please define normal


----------



## Paulus (5 Oct 2020)

My second mug of tea is being drunk at the moment.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2020)

My car is in for MOT, this morning. 
My Folder is in the boot so I can go for a pedal for an hour whilst it's being done.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @Andy in Germany please define normal



Hmm... I'm working on that.







Actually, it would help if I could spell "Normall" Normal


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> If the cut was big enough to warrant it, couldn't you have used the superglue to close it.



I wasn't planning to be too graphic, but It was a half millimetre drill bit: A tiny hole, but rather enthusiastic...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Morning. After actually sleeping in yesterday I'm trying to get back to normal this morning...


Isn't that a place In America ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't that a place I America ?



True. In fact "Getting back to normal" sounds like the sort of "American classic play" I had to read in my theatre studies degree. 

Probably the protagonist would never actually go to Normal but would spend a lot of time on a greyhound bus travelling towards the town rambling about how it was really important to them, then fall over and die in a bus station near Chicago.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2020)

Morning 
It's dry here at the moment. Light grey sky with a few breaks in the cloud . Yippee! I can look forward to another storm front moving in on Thursday.
I'm sulking ! I lost out in a bidding war. If I had a hammer in my hand at the time my tablet would look like a crinkle cut chip now !


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> True. In fact "Getting back to normal" sounds like the sort of "American classic play" I had to read in my theatre studies degree.
> 
> Probably the protagonist would never actually go to Normal but would spend a lot of time on a greyhound bus travelling towards the town rambling about how it was really important to them, then fall over and die in a bus station near Chicago.









HTH 👍🏼


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 550744
> 
> 
> HTH 👍🏼



Your mistake @PeteXXX is that you are applying things like geography and logic to theatre. If the writer wants the protagonist to travel halfway across America for this trip, then keel over in Chicago, _they will find a way to achieve i_t.

On the other hand two hours and eleven minutes is about the right amount of time for the plays I had to read. There will be a grand total of three plot points in that time, probably one of which is the protagonist missing the 07:00 but and discovering the alternative to waiting until 09:25 is a service that runs via Oklahoma.

The significance of this will be discussed at length by critics.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2020)

Is this the same logic as in The Blues that if you catch a southbound train, you ain't gunna see ya baby again? 🤔


----------



## Kryton521 (5 Oct 2020)

Didn't post on Saturday, but "mundane news" from the afternoons deliveries. I delivered 4 Christmas trees! The artificial type, some with built in LEDs and one with fibre optic branches or some thing like that. It was white if you're interested.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2020)

My £30 fitness band tells me my SpO2 level is 99%. I took a reading yesterday and it told me it was 92%, which would have had Trump's doctors passing me the oxygen bottle. Figures to be taken with a pinch of saline solution, I suspect.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2020)

Dry, but dull. Had a brief spell of sunshine a few minutes ago, but now gone. Might have to put the lights back on in the shedoffice.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2020)

My left ear was bunged up this morning. 

I have now unclogged it.


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Dry, but dull. Had a brief spell of sunshine a few minutes ago, but now gone. Might have to put the lights back on in the shedoffice.



Twenty to nine this morning as I was wheeling my bike out the door to start my ride it started to hammer down, I've now put the ride back to tomorrow and its brightened up nicely, though the forecast for this afternoon ain't good.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Twenty to nine this morning as I was wheeling my bike out the door to start my ride it started to hammer down, I've now put the ride back to tomorrow and its brightened up nicely, though the forecast for this afternoon ain't good.



Gone bright again. My commute from home to home at lunch might be on.


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Gone bright again. My commute from home to home at lunch might be on.



This weather is orrible. I'd rather it was dry or wet, not this can't make its mind up mixture of sun and showers.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Oct 2020)

Its a 'pick your moment' week for cycling. I have a rare week off from work so waiting for a few chinks of


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My left ear was bunged up this morning.
> 
> I have now unclogged it.


You mean you've wiped the sweat from your furrowed ear.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2020)

It's pick your moment week, although with mainly riding off road, it's going to be muddy what ever. I'm not doing one particular route as I will be absolutely filthy from a small section. I had last week off the bike - wasn't 'feeling it' - plus too many random on-line meetings.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean you've wiped the sweat from your furrowed ear.



Is that what it was? Looked like a load of crud to me. 

All came at once too: very satisfying if a bit gross...


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that what it was? Looked like a load of crud to me.
> 
> All came at once too: very satisfying if a bit gross...


T'is but sweat, along with any dirt it caught.

Get enough of it and you can make a candle. If you do, light it outside.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 550744
> 
> 
> HTH 👍🏼


I am there, and can meet up at Uptown Station.





Generally, Lincoln Service trains have a Siemens Charger for a locomotive, Amfleet for business class and cafe car, and Horizon coaches, soon to be replaced by Siemens coaches. I believe the cost, from Chicago to Normal, is about $20 round trip.I would not take the bus, nor go near the Chicago bus station.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't that a place I America ?






from Pinterest.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2020)

I thought that I would check our Kia Venga again for the intermittent ESP light . It was on !  Did a test drive and it remained on . Switched off the engine and restarted it and it went out .
Went on line to look for possible causes. Went up to Halfords to get the battery checked. The battery was borderline so I bought a new one as it is 9 years old . Fitting it was fun . I will have to see if it's had any effect .


----------



## Beebo (5 Oct 2020)

Children don’t collect conkers anymore. 
In my day they were snapped up before they hit the ground. 
Outside my son’s school there are conkers all over the pavement.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2020)

Mild and breezy here chez Casa Reynard, with the odd bit of sun (less frequent) and the odd spit and spot of rain (more frequent).

I have spent the morning on "Operation Kitchen Cupboards" - I do not think I will need to buy peppercorns or cloves again in my lifetime. Dad used to buy stuff in bulk because it was cheap and then hide it from everyone... 

Have also thrown away a lot of truly ancient dry goods. I really hate throwing stuff away, but even I balk at pasta that's 25 years out of date. Hidden, of course, behind assorted items of kitchenalia.

I have also found a whole jar of liquorice sticks. 

Anyways, it's time to knock off for lunch, as I have a hungry.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> Children don’t collect conkers anymore.
> In my day they were snapped up before they hit the ground.
> Outside my son’s school there are conkers all over the pavement.


The World conker championships, in Southwick, have been cancelled this year due to covid 😔 
I rode there a couple of years ago, about 50 mile round trip. It's great fun!!


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2020)

Quick 16 miler (well lost a few minutes). Bit muddy but just over half way round, I passed a farmer cutting down Hawthorns. You guessed it. I heard a click click from the front wheel then nothing. The tyre stayed up until about a mile from home when the 2.35 was very wayward. Nursed it up a climb, but was two roads from home and it was flat. Decided to walk the last few hundred yards as it started to rain heavily - I'll fix it when the bike is hosed off and I'm dry.. Walk of shame, and even a neighbour saw me.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2020)

"Operation Kitchen Cupboards" is just about complete. 

The reason for pressing on with it is that it's bin day tomorrow, and anything that really needed throwing away could either go in the black bag or green wheelie bin. Both of which have duly been put out for collection.

Good job I decided to give foraging for walnuts a miss this afternoon as it's now wazzing it down with rain. I will go on Wednesday instead, as I have a couple of errands that take me out in that direction anyways.

Also found a spare hessian grain sack in the garage. It will be just the ticket for storing my walnuts in. I have hand-washed it, and it is now dripping over the bath to dry.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2020)

And am finally sitting down to a  and the penultimate shortbread finger in the biscuit barrel.

Have a big decision of what to put in there next.


----------



## Speicher (5 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> And am finally sitting down to a  and the penultimate shortbread finger in the biscuit barrel.
> 
> Have a big decision of what to put in there next.




That's an easy one! More shortbread, particularly "Highlanders".


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Oct 2020)

In other news the world beating UK import / export Brexit spreadsheet is almost ready...


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2020)

There's a rather optimistic ice cream vendor plying his trade nearby.. ☔ ☔


----------



## mybike (5 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> You seem to like the sound of the cuisine here chez Casa Reynard, though...



I like food.


----------



## mybike (5 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Get a 403 Forbidden Error on that.



There was something there? I thought he was just being mundane,


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> There was something there? I thought he was just being mundane,


Got this searching for it. Someone supergluing a plastered thumb.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2020)

This afternoon I watched a man deliberately drive a car into a van....








Oh, I see what you mean!


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> That's an easy one! More shortbread, particularly "Highlanders".



I was thinking more about some chocolate chip suggestives...


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2020)

Anyways, time to go feed the girls, and then time to go feed me.


----------



## tyred (5 Oct 2020)

7:15 and it is almost totally dark


----------



## raleighnut (5 Oct 2020)

Chicken Breast stuffed with Cream Cheese and wrapped in Parma Ham with a Mushroom Rissotto here.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Oct 2020)

Just looked out my front window and the clam dredger is still scraping up the bottom of the Sound and next door's cat is trotting up their garden path with a little present for them clamped in it's jaws. Not a bird as it came from the field opposite.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2020)

Thorn was a tiny thing, wedged in next to a knobble. New tube put in and bike washed and lubed. Tube will be fixed when it drys out.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2020)

Supper consisted of a jacket potato with the leftover Enchillada filling and a good quantity of cheddar cheese. And half a lovely ripe mango.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mild and breezy here chez Casa Reynard, with the odd bit of sun (less frequent) and the odd spit and spot of rain (more frequent).
> 
> I have spent the morning on "Operation Kitchen Cupboards" - I do not think I will need to buy peppercorns or cloves again in my lifetime. Dad used to buy stuff in bulk because it was cheap and then hide it from everyone...
> 
> ...


Did you not think of selling it on eBay?

25 years old, they'd be antique.


----------



## tyred (5 Oct 2020)

I think it's time I tidied my coffee table.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did you not think of selling it on eBay?
> 
> 25 years old, they'd be antique.



I know folks sell just about anything on the Bay of E, but really...


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I know folks sell just about anything on the Bay of E, but really...


You might be surprised.
https://www.etsy.com/uk/market/retro_food_packaging


----------



## tyred (5 Oct 2020)

I think it's time to hit the hay.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> And am finally sitting down to a  and the penultimate shortbread finger in the biscuit barrel.
> 
> Have a big decision of what to put in there next.


Put in a selection of biscuits & shortbreads and then have a surprise 'lucky dip' at  time


----------



## Jenkins (6 Oct 2020)

It's a good thing I remembered that it was recycling bin day today. None of you lot reminded me.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Oct 2020)

I'm just having a glass of milk stout. I've always wondered what it was like since the 1960's when Minnie Caldwell drank it in the Rovers Return. It doesn't taste like milk by the way.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Oct 2020)

As noted in another thread, today was bike fettling day. Sod's Law meant that it was a bright & warm morning so I stuck a load of washing on and, at the start of a coffee/yoghurt/cutard cream/order spare bike chains break it went on the line to dry. Only to have to be brought back in 20 minutes later due to a heavy rain shower.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> It's a good thing I remembered that it was recycling bin day today. None of you lot reminded me.



Hey, I mentioned I put my black bag and green wheelie bin out earlier. Someone's not been paying attention... 



Reynard said:


> "Operation Kitchen Cupboards" is just about complete.
> 
> The reason for pressing on with it is that it's bin day tomorrow, and anything that really needed throwing away could either go in the black bag or green wheelie bin. Both of which have duly been put out for collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2020)

I think I will go and have a ride whilst it's not raining here


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> In other news the world beating UK import / export Brexit spreadsheet is almost ready...





Jenkins said:


> It's a good thing I remembered that it was recycling bin day today. None of you lot reminded me.



Never mind your trivial "Brexit spreadsheets" @YukonBoy: We need a world beating spreadsheet that deals with important things like bin collection on CC.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2020)

Morning.
It is dry here at the moment with clear sky, although there are some clouds to the south .
There are no bins to put out today so I haven't got to rush round collecting whatever has to be put out .


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I think I will go and have a ride whilst it's not raining here


Just as I got outside the heavens opened so did some cable replacement on Eddy instead


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Put in a selection of biscuits & shortbreads and then have a surprise 'lucky dip' at  time


But not ginger nuts, or every biscuit tastes of, guess what.... Gingernuts.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2020)

At the moment I feel like I'm getting a University education !

What I've learnt so far is . Don't go to University and catch the virus !


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2020)

MrsPete has decided that we're going shopping, today. 
This is lucky, as it happens, as No1 granddaughter asked if I could make cheese soufflé for tea soon, so we'll need to buy more eggs.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2020)

Mild, very blustery, with sunshine and showers here chez Casa Reynard.

I was so knackered after yesterday, so I overslept. Oops. Cue two very hungry cats! Anyways, today is a me-day. I have been working on a writing project and tinkering with the bike build.

I have solved (I think) the chain clearance issue on the smallest sprocket by fitting a washer between the lock ring and the dropout. Next conundrum is to work out how to fit the now-refurbished front derailleur I was kindly given as a freebie onto the seat tube as the clamp is just that little bit too big, and the metal spacers that came with it won't stay put. I predict I will be having some fun with glue and sections of old inner tube...


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2020)

All we have both been out in our Venga now and the ESP light hasn't come on , so it seems as though fitting a new battery has fixed the problem .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Oct 2020)

I eventually managed to speak to a human being at Gipsy Hill Brewing today. I'd ordered some beer at the end of August and the delivery didn't arrive. Mid-September I managed to make email contact with someone who resent the beer, which didn't arrive either. 

The only way of getting to speak to someone is to deliberately choose the option for the wrong department because nobody answers the right one. 

I don't think I'd ever recommend them to anybody unless it was to someone I hold a grudge against. 

Oh, and I've had the last of my weekly ONS Covid-19 weekly swab tests today. It's part of a long-duration infection survey. I now move on to monthly ones.


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2020)

Bike ride for me this morning, it got a bit damp on the way back but I rode 53 miles.


----------



## crossfire (6 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have solved (I think) the chain clearance issue on the smallest sprocket by fitting a washer between the lock ring and the dropout. Next conundrum is to work out how to fit the now-refurbished front derailleur I was kindly given as a freebie onto the seat tube as the clamp is just that little bit too big, and the metal spacers that came with it won't stay put. I predict I will be having some fun with glue and sections of old inner tube...


 had a similar problem, except I lost the spacers, so I cut up some 38mm sink waste plastic tubing to fit. not pretty but it works.
Enjoying reading your adventures with the bike and the cats
john


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2020)

A squirrel just ran along the garden fence and fell off


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> A squirrel just ran along the garden fence and fell off


They do that cat-swivel thing and land on their feet though.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They do that cat-swivel thing and land on their feet though.


I couldn't see. It landed in a large purple Erysemum..


----------



## postman (6 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Bike ride for me this morning, it got a bit damp on the way back but I rode 53 miles.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mild, very blustery, with sunshine and showers here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I was so knackered after yesterday, so I overslept. Oops. Cue two very hungry cats! Anyways, today is a me-day. I have been working on a writing project and tinkering with the bike build.
> 
> I have solved (I think) the chain clearance issue on the smallest sprocket by fitting a washer between the lock ring and the dropout. Next conundrum is to work out how to fit the now-refurbished front derailleur I was kindly given as a freebie onto the seat tube as the clamp is just that little bit too big, and the metal spacers that came with it won't stay put. I predict I will be having some fun with glue and sections of old inner tube...


The spacers will stay put once you get the bolt in, you may need 3 hands to do it though.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> The spacers will stay put once you get the bolt in, you may need 3 hands to do it though.



Three hands was what I needed, but failing that, double-sided sticky tape to the rescue!!! 



crossfire said:


> had a similar problem, except I lost the spacers, so I cut up some 38mm sink waste plastic tubing to fit. not pretty but it works.
> Enjoying reading your adventures with the bike and the cats
> john



Thanks.  Some old inner tube did the trick. Along with aforementioned double-sided sticky tape. It's going to be my winter bike, so practicality wins over aesthetics every time.  Besides, when it's covered in mud, who is going to know?


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2020)

An (eventually) satisfying bit of fettling this afternoon.

The freebie front derailleur I'd refurbished has been installed and cabled. It fits and it works!!! No more clanging of cage against chainrings. Next step is getting the chain on and sorting the rear gears.

I may have a working bike soon.

But first, a nice  and the very last shortbread finger. I think I earned that.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> A squirrel just ran along the garden fence and fell off



Have you been spreading grease on the fence?


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Put in a selection of biscuits & shortbreads and then have a surprise 'lucky dip' at  time



No good... I *always* end up eating the chocolate ones first...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have you been spreading grease on the fence?



Or GT85... 🤗


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Oct 2020)

Back in Stuttgart after a train ride here with Elder Son. In Karlsruhe we had a bit of time so explored the city, which looks pretty impressive from the cycle lanes. At one point the cycle lane crossed a ped/cycling bridge over the city gardens and zoo, giving an excellent view of the elephants.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Or GT85... 🤗



Hmmm, that doesn't stay put so well... I use axle grease on my bird feeder pole - it's absolutely hilarious!!!


----------



## mybike (6 Oct 2020)

Beebo said:


> Children don’t collect conkers anymore.
> In my day they were snapped up before they hit the ground.
> Outside my son’s school there are conkers all over the pavement.



My grandson didn't seem to know about conkers, maybe I should teach him.


----------



## Beebo (6 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> My grandson didn't seem to know about conkers, maybe I should teach him.


I played conkers with my son at the weekend. He got bored after 10 mins. 
Life has moved on for young boys 😟


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2020)

I think I have spotted a gap in the showers so will risk a quick ride...


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I think I have spotted a gap in the showers so will risk a quick ride...



Are you sure that's wise?


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2020)

Anyways, time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to go feed me.


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure that's wise?



I survived it anyway. 22 or 23 miles and there was a few very short, light showers but nothing to worry about. A lot of standing water though from earlier.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2020)

Tonight's supper was a bacon and cheese omelette, a tomato salad, two slices of toast and a 

Had a pear and some grapes for afters.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I survived it anyway. 22 or 23 miles and there was a few very short, light showers but nothing to worry about. A lot of standing water though from earlier.



I was just about to post wondering whether you had sunk without trace or not... 

Glad you didn't get too wet. That's nothing dry clothes and a nice  can't solve


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I survived it anyway. 22 or 23 miles and there was a few very short, light showers but nothing to worry about. A lot of standing water though from earlier.


Why do we call it standing water? I reckon it looks more like it's lying water.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Why do we call it standing water? I reckon it looks more like it's lying water.



Cos it ain't running...


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Why do we call it standing water? I reckon it looks more like it's lying water.


A good question to which I have no answer.

There was a plenty of running water this morning when I went for my usual walk around the park before breakfast due to a burst water main at the bottom of my road but they seem to have fixed that. Probably explains why I had now water for part of the day.


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm just having a glass of milk stout. I've always wondered what it was like since the 1960's when Minnie Caldwell drank it in the Rovers Return. It doesn't taste like milk by the way.
> 
> View attachment 550896



It's very nice actually but you very rarely see it to buy (at least around here). There is also wheat stout which I like but again quite rare.


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> At the moment I feel like I'm getting a University education !
> 
> What I've learnt so far is . Don't go to University and catch the virus !



Ginger nuts are one of those things which should be erased from the universe as an insult to taste buds along with Salad Cream, Mayonaise and Tennent's Lager


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2020)

I have just eaten four delicious walnuts.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have just eaten four delicious walnuts.


Were they atop a whip? 🤔


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Were they atop a whip? 🤔



Fortunately not. 

Walnut whips are


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> A squirrel *furry tailed rat *just ran along the garden fence and fell off


Edited to show the correct terminology.

I've seen one that tried to run through a gate - without noticing the fine chicken wire mesh covering it. They bounce quite well and it's even funnier when they try it again with the same result.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I think I have spotted a gap in the showers so will risk a quick ride...


That's what I thought this afternoon. Without a puncture & having to change the tube, I might have just made it.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2020)

Morning .
I just went outside to put our garden waste bin out and was surprised to see a clear sky with loads of stars shining brightly .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2020)

I'm not sure how to break this to you gently but there was only half the moon there !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2020)

Why is it that when they do interviews on TV with people from home it is like watching a Norman Collier comedy sketch ? The picture is fine but the s ou nd stutters and b r e a ks up !


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2020)

Oi who didn't wake me up earlier for my morning ride 
I am trying hard not to look at the Allan in the classified section


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have you been spreading grease on the fence?


Don't they like the music ?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Why do we call it standing water? I reckon it looks more like it's lying water.


It needs a rest after hammering down!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2020)

♻ Bin, today. I had to move the car over a couple of inches to put it out last night.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2020)

It's tent await. I heard the announcer say it.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2020)

Only two minutes until my aquarium light comes on!


----------



## Phaeton (7 Oct 2020)

Bin men are early today they nearly caught me out had to run & get the bin out


----------



## Phaeton (7 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Only two minutes until my aquarium light comes on!


Did it?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Did it?


Yep.. 👍🏼


----------



## Phaeton (7 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep.. 👍🏼


Modern technology Amazing


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2020)

Bin's have bin emptied. I'm going to finish my coffee then bring it back in.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2020)

It smells like the drive belt on our washing machine may be slipping !


----------



## pawl (7 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Bin's have bin emptied. I'm going to finish my coffee then bring it back in.




Mine has been emptied.Feet like being a bit of a devil this morning might leave it outside for a while.


----------



## pawl (7 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Don't they like the music ?




I must be bit off this morning Took me a while to work that one out


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> *I must be bit off this morning Took me a while to work that one out*



That's what comes of nefarious bin-related plotting...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's tent await. I heard the announcer say it.


I suppose it's now eleventh hurty.

Edit: I misread the time....


----------



## Notafettler (7 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Operation Kitchen Cupboards continued on post-prandium.
> 
> I need to figure out what to do with about 10kg of Belgian coffee that I found at the back of the cupboard I chose to empty (Storme & Jacquemotte), as I only drink decaffinated, and rarely at that. Maybe I'll be making coffee and walnut cake...
> 
> I'm all set for Lebkuchen and stollen though, as I have about a dozen jars of honey, 1.5kg of mixed peel, 2kg of glace cherries, 4kg of muscovado sugar, 2kg of marzipan and about 5kg of assorted dried fruit.  Oops.









Used for making wild garlic pesto. Put it in the back of the cupboard when I found a cheapo shop selling Sacla wild garlic pesto for 49p jar. Not worth me making it. Tried them (the pine nuts) taste a bit iffy. Definitely no good for any pesto. Been sticking a few in smoothies as I can't bring myself to bin them.


----------



## Notafettler (7 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I need to figure out what to do with about 10kg of Belgian coffee that I found at the back of the cupboard


Ebay


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2020)

Oh Bother!
The fairies have decided to pop round for a chat! It's strange that my hands turn white when they do .


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2020)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard, although the cloud has been building in the last hour or so. It was lovely out first thing, and both girls took the opportunity for a mooch in the garden.

I've been busy shoving stuff back into various cupboards and have shipped all the foraged walnuts into the hessian sack I washed yesterday. The sack is chock full and I can barely lift it. That is a heck of a LOT of walnuts... 

As a treat, I worked on the bike for a bit this morning too. I have now turned the rear mudguard from a clip-on jobbie to one that bolts onto the chainstay bridge as well as the brake bridge like the more expensive ones. It now doesn't foul on the new FD, and it's a lot less flappy & rattly as well. As it sits much lower, it should also be more effective in keeping the bike, as well as my feet and bottom, dry.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Oct 2020)

Useless fact: There used to be a huge walnut orchard here in Kempston years ago. The local football team had a ground near it before they moved to their current one. Their nickname is The Walnut Boys.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Oi who didn't wake me up earlier for my morning ride
> I am trying hard not to look at the Allan in the classified section


The time to buy fine cycles is when you see them.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2020)

Right, time to put some gardening clothes on and head off foraging.

While I'm at it, I will also drop off the plastic bag recycling at the Co-op and pick up mum's prescription.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's tent await. I heard the announcer say it.



Does that imply it got in tents later?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Oct 2020)

Fish and chips tonight , and maybe a sneaky Adnams Broadside with it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2020)

After 6 weeks, Gipsy Hill Brewing finally managed to get a packet of beer to my doorstep but I had to refuse it because at least one of the cans inside had exploded and the flimsy packet was shopping wet. I think I now know why the previous 2 attempts to send it to me mysteriously ended up being returned to sender. 

"Oh look, we've got an exploding beer, let's keep sending it out in flimsy packaging - one's bound to get through eventually...."


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> After 6 weeks, Gipsy Hill Brewing finally managed to get a packet of beer to my doorstep but I had to refuse it because at least one of the cans inside had exploded and the flimsy packet was shopping wet. I think I now know why the previous 2 attempts to send it to me mysteriously ended up being returned to sender.
> 
> "Oh look, we've got an exploding beer, let's keep sending it out in flimsy packaging - one's bound to get through eventually...."


Upper management must be involved, to keep making a mistake over and again like that.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2020)

Back from foraging and sat down with a  and some choccy.

Today's tally is half a wicker basket of walnuts, half a shopping bag full of apples and three walnut saplings.

That's pretty well much the last of the walnuts for this year, and likewise the eating apples. But I know where I can get medlars and cooking apples for storing - so that'll be the next port of call.

I do love this time of year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Upper management must be involved, to keep making a mistake over and again like that.


The odd thing about it is that the London Beer Factory is only 100 yards away. When Gipsy Hill failed to deliver for the 2nd time, I put an order in with them out of spite. Order placed on Sunday afternoon, delivered Monday afternoon, case intact. Gipsy Hill is LBF's best advert.

I've got shares in a couple of craft breweries and I know a few people in the trade, and I could quite easily cause them a fair bit of bother. Which I will do if they don't refund me sharpish.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2020)

Had two naps this afternoon but still feeling tired . Feeling like I've got a cold .
I had to turn off the Giro cycle race due to the wobbly vision . Theirs not mine !


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2020)

Too wet for a ride tonight so I've done some cleaning, made a large pot of vegetable soup and am now sitting down to watch the Raleigh video linked to in another thread. A bottle of Hop House 13 may be consumed.


----------



## postman (7 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Useless fact: There used to be a huge walnut orchard here in Kempston years ago. The local football team had a ground near it before they moved to their current one. Their nickname is The Walnut Boys.


I bet they were a hard team to crack.


----------



## postman (7 Oct 2020)

Anyway i am going off for a soak in the bath,then an early night.But i just want to say i bought some ear phones today.Not bad £20 Sony zx310 seeing as i have so much music on the phone,my smaller ones have perished and my others jvc are too big and bright blue to be wearing while out.I wore them last week on the prom at Newbiggin and i did see a few smirks as some of the oldies were walking past me.Sony are very good better than both of the old ones which have now gone to meet their maker.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2020)

Mmmmm, that was a very nice apple crumble...


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2020)

It's raining. Again.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Oct 2020)

I've just found out that there's tin snail racing at Mallory Park on Sunday and spectators are allowed 

Must remember to put out the non-recycling wheelie bin when I get home.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I've just found out that there's tin snail racing at Mallory Park on Sunday and spectators are allowed
> 
> Must remember to put out the non-recycling wheelie bin when I get home.



I have many a memory of covering the 2CV 24 hour races at Snetterton for Autosport back in the day... Le Mans, eat your heart out!!!


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

I'll be watching the BTCC meeting from Croft on Sunday.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

Anyways, time to put the kettle on.

Anyone for a brew?


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to put the kettle on.
> 
> Anyone for a brew?


Why not!


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cos it ain't running...


Water has legs!!


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Water has legs!!



Rincewind's luggage!!!


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why not!



Good, made a pot, as am using leaf tea this time. 

*INCOMING*


----------



## slowmotion (8 Oct 2020)

Yes, we have no Draconids.

https://www.rmg.co.uk/discover/explore/draconid-meteor-shower-when-and-where-see-it-uk


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Good, made a pot, as am using leaf tea this time.
> 
> *INCOMING*


Nowt so far


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nowt so far



I'd suggest you hold a mug out of the window. I did send a very generous sploosh. Either that, or it's raining tea somewhere near Melton Mowbray...


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'd suggest you hold a mug out of the window. I did send a very generous sploosh. Either that, or it's raining tea somewhere near Melton Mowbray...


A bit more to the left!


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

Milkman has just pulled up.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have many a memory of covering the 2CV 24 hour races at Snetterton for Autosport back in the day... Le Mans, eat your heart out!!!


Watched a few of them along with the Willhire 24 hour as well.

Who ordered rain this morning


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2020)

Morning.
It is raining here at the moment .
I'm not sure how I am at the moment as it is too early . Yesterday my woozies came on after having been up a few hours .
I'm going to take it easy today .


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2020)

My car is full of stuff to take to the rubbish dump... Sorry, recycling centre of excellence.. this morning. 

I will get wet.


----------



## postman (8 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Milkman has just pulled up.


What don't keep us waiting all day.What's he pulled up,some plants his trousers what.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

postman said:


> What don't keep us waiting all day.What's he pulled up,some plants his trousers what.


He was gone 10 minutes later.


----------



## postman (8 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, that was a very nice apple crumble...


*Apple Pie by Grandma Ople*
Our daughter who is home because of covid and cannot move on with her life.No job can't afford to live away from home.So she is mucking in here at home,and we are all loving it had a laugh this morning about the 'staff' making a noise when putting the pots and pans away.Then we got an early morning phone call and the switchboard had to answer it,so she can't get a lie in.Anyway she made an apple pie went on to Google and asked for a most popular pie,up came Gramdma Ople,got to say it was superb.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2020)

postman said:


> What don't keep us waiting all day.What's he pulled up,some plants his trousers what.


Pulled up outside Mundania Court to deliver us all our milk...


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2020)

Back from the tip.. Sorry, recycling centre of excellence.. 4th in the queue 15 minutes before opening time. 
Happy to report that I did NOT get wet!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2020)

The Gipsy Hill saga latest. Abject apologies, refund on the way, a free 24 beer case of new brews plus the initial order to be personally delivered by the head of the warehouse this afternoon. This means I can explain to him how to package beers and how GH might become more customer oriented. You know the kind of stuff - phone lines that at least give you a chance to leave a message when they don't answer, people who don't respond to emails. It also means I'll have to rearrange my afternoon for the 4th time for them.

Oh, and the door entry system isn't working and the water's just gone off. Just a normal day here these days....


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2020)

We just had a young Goldfinch sat at the bottom of the bird seed feeder. It was swinging away in the wind not bothering to fly off to find food elsewhere when it had plenty where it was . I think a Woodpigeon finally scared it off . I think it was a youngster as it's red head hadn't fully developed and was orange in colour .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> We just had a young Goldfinch sat at the bottom of the bird seed feeder. It was swinging away in the wind not bothering to fly off to find food elsewhere when it had plenty where it was . I think a Woodpigeon finally scared it off . I think it was a youngster as it's red head hadn't fully developed and was orange in colour .


I didn't know that they bred up to 3 times a year and it's months since daddy goldfinch sang on this manor.

edit: I mean I didn't know until I looked it up just now....


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2020)

We've just been to Aldi.


----------



## mybike (8 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> Ginger nuts are one of those things which should be erased from the universe as an insult to taste buds along with Salad Cream, Mayonaise and Tennent's Lager



It's a while since I had one, but they are great for dunking.



Reynard said:


> Fortunately not.
> 
> Walnut whips are



They have chocolate, that means they cannot possibly be


----------



## mybike (8 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> It's raining. Again.



I've been pumping out the hole at the bottom of the garden since last week. It gets tedious.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> I've been pumping out the hole at the bottom of the garden since last week. It gets tedious.


Oh, for a surfeit of the sloshy! Still no water here.

Mind, I got refunded for my beer an hour ago....


----------



## mybike (8 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> We just had a young Goldfinch sat at the bottom of the bird seed feeder. It was swinging away in the wind not bothering to fly off to find food elsewhere when it had plenty where it was . I think a Woodpigeon finally scared it off . I think it was a youngster as it's red head hadn't fully developed and was orange in colour .



Thought you said goldfish for a minute. Could do here, with the amount of rain. Sky looking like more on the way.


----------



## Speicher (8 Oct 2020)

Can peeps on here remind me of the date of Black Friday please? I avoid it absolutely, and prefer "Buy Nothing Day". I hasten to add there are a lot of days when buy nothing. Big River have Prim days next week, but only once in the last two years have I bought anything from there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2020)

Bored with cranes, they've now got a monster What-The-Forklift truck over the road.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

Mild, breezy and soggy here chez Casa Reynard.

Not much a girl can do when it's piddling it down, so spent the morning in the garage tinkering with the bike. And *IF* I can sort out the RD cable tension after lunch, I *MAY* have a working bicycle in fairly short order...


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> They have chocolate, that means they cannot possibly be



The chocolate they use for them is yukkitty, and the whole thing is just simply far too sweet...


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Watched a few of them along with the Willhire 24 hour as well.



Then you may well have seen a short female photographer strutting her stuff around the circuit.  The Willhires were a little bit before my time on the fenceline (well, I was a schoolgirl back in those days) but I did recently snaffle the programmes from 1990 and 1991 on the Bay of E.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Can peeps on here remind me of the date of Black Friday please? I avoid it absolutely, and prefer "Buy Nothing Day". I hasten to add there are a lot of days when buy nothing. Big River have Prim days next week, but only once in the last two years have I bought anything from there.


Last Friday of November usually.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bored with cranes, they've now got a monster What-The-Forklift truck over the road.
> View attachment 551212


Telehandler, JCB by the looks of things.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2020)

Local bank held up this morning. 
Entrance and approaches closed off with police tape, and police on the door


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

Right, lunch consumed and cats played with. It's actually stopped raining, so I will go and pot up the three walnut saplings I dug out yesterday.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2020)

My spectacles need a clean..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Telehandler, JCB by the looks of things.


Definitely a JCB, it has their asthmatic frog sound when it reverses.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2020)

We had a minor disaster 'brewing' for the last few days. 





Our stove top Moka pot's handle fell off and it won't glue back on properly.... MrsF made a trip to Ikea to see if they had any in (we've an Ikea pot at the caravan) but sold out. It was well dodgy this morning pouring hot coffee out. Fortunately, I'd splashed out £29.99 at amazon for a 9 cup Bialetti pot, that was heavily discounted. It arrived at lunch. I know I need to run at least two brews through it first for the best taste, but thought sod it, first one was OK. Disaster averted.

Also popped out for coffee and panini's at our local cafe - not sure it's going to be open from Monday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2020)

I don't know, they eventually deliver the beer and only then the water comes back on!
3 each of this selection....


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2020)

The plodcopter is hovering overhead... 🚁 👮


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> The plodcopter is hovering overhead... 🚁 👮


Give yourself up, it's not worth it!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Oct 2020)

Back from ride to check all is well after fitting new big ring. Big ring and middle ring just fine and bolts remain nice and tight. But FD seems to have got knocked. Poor shifting and lots of chain rub. So had to stop a couple of times to line up derailleur again. It’s no onerous. Just shift to granny ring to take tension out of cable then loosen bolt enough to nudge derailleur back parallel to chain rings. Tighten bolt up again.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Give yourself up, it's not worth it!


They'll never take me alive!! 😝


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

I almost have a rideable bike.

Still a fair bit of tinkering to do to get the rear gears sorted, but I have solved the pinch bolt issue (needed to replace the cable as well, since the original had become too frayed to stay put), vaguely got the tension right and fitted the chain.

Tired now, and brain feels a bit woolly after a frustrating day's fettling. Hands are also sore from holding cables under tension. I knew this would always be the hard bit, but kind of rather chuffed I've managed to muddle along without waving the white flag at my LBS.

Now have a well-earned  and a chocolate chip suggestive.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I almost have a rideable bike.
> 
> Still a fair bit of tinkering to do to get the rear gears sorted, but I have solved the pinch bolt issue (needed to replace the cable as well, since the original had become too frayed to stay put), vaguely got the tension right and fitted the chain.
> 
> ...


You need one of these: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Bic...906273?hash=item56e529c0e1:g:ua4AAOSwFN9fYI1O

btw have you anything left (apart from the frame) of the bike you bought? You do seem to have replaced quite a few components! 😄


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Oct 2020)

I was wrong about the figs, the last two _did _ripen! I still have about six really small ones which will never grow now the weather has got colder.

Last week I put the wrong bins out. This week I got it right.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> You need one of these: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Bic...906273?hash=item56e529c0e1:g:ua4AAOSwFN9fYI1O
> 
> btw have you anything left (apart from the frame) of the bike you bought? You do seem to have replaced quite a few components! 😄


Also known as a 4th hand tool, though I reckon it's only a 3rd hand tool. But I bought this one new so it isn't even 2nd hand.


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Also known as a 4th hand tool, though I reckon it's only a 3rd hand tool. But I bought this one new so it isn't even 2nd hand.
> View attachment 551272




I haven't seen one of those before, looks useful.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I haven't seen one of those before, looks useful.


Yes, ingenious litte thing. Each time I've used it I've thought ''this is not going to work'' but I've always* been pleasantly surprised.

*Where ''always'' means probably no more than 4 times.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Oct 2020)

What I do with rear mech cables is roughly assemble everything then with the little sprocket selected push the mech inwards as far as it will go by hand so the chain is hard up against the next sprocket then loosen the pinch bolt and pull the cable through the clamp before nipping the pinch bolt up again, as the mech springs back out it's generally in the ballpark of being indexed.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

Lovely supper of cold roast beef, home made chips and chicory salad followed by apple crumble and custard. 

Now watching the England v Wales game.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> You need one of these: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Bic...906273?hash=item56e529c0e1:g:ua4AAOSwFN9fYI1O



Ooo, I like the look of that. Would've saved my poor fingers from being so sore. I've always done it by hand / with pliers before, when I've had to adjust the cabling on a mech.



> btw have you anything left (apart from the frame) of the bike you bought? You do seem to have replaced quite a few components! 😄



Erm... Frame, forks, stem and brake calipers. That's all that's left from the original bike - or will be, when the last lot of bits arrive. 

Some of the parts were just completely fubared, and those that weren't, weren't up to what I was trying to do. Of the latter (wheels, rear mech, front mech, chainset, shifters & cranks) will be fitted to the other 24 inch wheeled frame I have which is a bit too big for me, and sold on as a uni student's rat bike i.e. looks tatty but mechanically sound.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> What I do with rear mech cables is roughly assemble everything then with the little sprocket selected push the mech inwards as far as it will go by hand so the chain is hard up against the next sprocket then loosen the pinch bolt and pull the cable through the clamp before nipping the pinch bolt up again, as the mech springs back out it's generally in the ballpark of being indexed.



Oh, I'll have to try that... Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jenkins (8 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have many a memory of covering the 2CV 24 hour races at Snetterton for Autosport back in the day... Le Mans, eat your heart out!!!


I've seen them 'race' a few times before and they are great fun. As one circuit commentator noted - they don't have a fastest lap, just a least slow one


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2020)

Lovely moonlit night for a night ride, gliding along in fixed wheel silence


----------



## Jenkins (8 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bored with cranes, they've now got a monster What-The-Forklift truck over the road.
> View attachment 551212


Are you sure they're not on the neighbouring work site and using the extended reach to nick stuff?


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> Lovely moonlit night for a night ride, gliding along in fixed wheel silence



My fixed will come out of hibernation at the end of the month and I will be gliding along in silence all winter, but after a summer on gears I'll be resisting the urge to freewheel for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> My fixed will come out of hibernation at the end of the month and I will be gliding along in silence all winter, but after a summer on gears I'll be resisting the urge to freewheel for the first couple of weeks.



I haven't ridden fixed much in several years but have built an old Raleigh Pioneer up with a 63 inch gear for utility and winter riding use and am starting to feel comfortable with it.

I used to ride everywhere on a rusty '60s Carlton fixed wheel and then I restored it with a nice paint job and then I didn't like to take it out in anything less than perfect weather which is why I haven't ridden fixed much in the past few years..


----------



## Jenkins (8 Oct 2020)

Yet another wet & windy day with constant cloud. I'm thinking of asking for a refund on the leave I've taken from work.

About the only good thing was that it motivated me to do some housework to relieve the boredom. Yes it was that bad.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I've seen them 'race' a few times before and they are great fun. As one circuit commentator noted - they don't have a fastest lap, just a least slow one



Sounds like something Alan Hyde might say...

One memorable year it bucketed it down with rain for the entire weekend, the paddock flooded and the circuit... Well, according to the cars, "what circuit?" 







I was taking photos on the gantry, and Alan took pity on me and let me thaw out in the commentary box by the circuit's one working heater...


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2020)

It is such a good feeling knowing that I have tomorrow off work


----------



## slowmotion (8 Oct 2020)

2.4 nautical miles due North of Falmouth Docks, the Draconids failed to appear yet again. It's a pretty poor show.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2020)

Well I've just been putting out the bin and recycling (orange bags here in Leicester) and came to put some cardboard boxes in for the recycling but the bag was full so I put the boxes on the floor and went to get a new bag out. When I got back one had been claimed by Fifi so @biggs682 the box you sent me the Brooks in is now a Cat bed for the next week cos she doesn't want to get out of it


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

I have made a pot of tea. Anyone for a  ?


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Well I've just been putting out the bin and recycling (orange bags here in Leicester) and came to put some cardboard boxes in for the recycling but the bag was full so I put the boxes on the floor and went to get a new bag out. When I got back one had been claimed by Fifi so @biggs682 the box you sent me the Brooks in is now a Cat bed for the next week cos she doesn't want to get out of it



That's about par for course. Cats and boxes, that is...

Lexi is obsessed with boxes and baskets and shopping bags. You leave one unattended at your peril! 

Speaking of which, Lexi has just jumped up onto my lap. She says "mrrrrrp" to all the mundaners.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Can peeps on here remind me of the date of Black Friday please? I avoid it absolutely, and prefer "Buy Nothing Day". I hasten to add there are a lot of days when buy nothing. Big River have Prim days next week, but only once in the last two years have I bought anything from there.


Friday after American Thanks-giving, 4th Thursday November, 26th this year.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

Anyways, time to put the writing project away, finish my tea and toddle off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to put the writing project away, finish my tea and toddle off upstairs to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2020)

Morning all
It's Friday at last
It's dry so I think a few miles are called for


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2020)

Back from my ride and I can confirm that it's chilly outside


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2020)

Morning.
Mike Pence ! Well there's no flies on him !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Can peeps on here remind me of the date of Black Friday please? I avoid it absolutely, and prefer "Buy Nothing Day". I hasten to add there are a lot of days when buy nothing. Big River have Prim days next week, but only once in the last two years have I bought anything from there.


Wednesday !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Local bank held up this morning.
> Entrance and approaches closed off with police tape, and police on the door


Was it someone wearing a mask ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2020)

Lovely clear sky here. It was a bit chilly when I put our recycling bins out .
It was nice to hear a few birds singing when I first went out.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2020)

Yoghurt & peaches for breakfast, this morning. 🍌


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Yoghurt & peaches for breakfast, this morning. 🍌



That'll keep you going...


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2020)

The next time I make a coffee, will someone _please _remind me to put a cup under the spout!!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2020)

I have come up with a new exercise routine for those people who can't be bothered with exercise bikes or jogging.
It is relatively cheap and all it requires is a bird table and some bird food and can be done easily whilst sitting at home.
It is called "The Woodpigeon Exercise Routine ".
Simply put some bird food out for the birds and sit back and wait ! Very soon a Woodpigeon will fly in and try to snaffle all the food . Now is your chance to leap up and scare it off ! They are pretty determined blighters and will keep you busy for as long as the food lasts . So you have an added incentive . As the fitter and more agile you become the less food they will Scoff.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2020)

For some reason I slept until around 9am. Woken by one of the workers' drills.* It's sunny outside and the mobile crane is back.

*That apostrophe looks like it's in the wrong place because it's singular but there is a plurality of workers and drills around here so I've stuck with it. The sensible option would be to say I was woken by a worker's drill and then just have another cup of tea.


----------



## Speicher (9 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> For some reason I slept until around 9am. Woken by one of the workers' drills.* It's sunny outside and the mobile crane is back.
> 
> *That apostrophe looks like it's in the wrong place because it's singular but there is a plurality of workers and drills around here so I've stuck with it. The sensible option would be to say I was woken by a worker's drill and then just have another cup of tea.



You earned a post Trophy!

Is it singular because each worker has one drill? I agree with your sensible solution. no sugar in mine, thanks.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's about par for course. Cats and boxes, that is...
> 
> Lexi is obsessed with boxes and baskets and shopping bags. You leave one unattended at your peril!
> 
> Speaking of which, Lexi has just jumped up onto my lap. She says "mrrrrrp" to all the mundaners.


Yep I know but it was the speed she did it at, I only went to the pighole (cupboard under the stairs) where the bags are kept so it only took me a couple of seconds and 'poink' she was in there.


----------



## pawl (9 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Also known as a 4th hand tool, though I reckon it's only a 3rd hand tool. But I bought this one new so it isn't even 2nd hand.
> View attachment 551272







That looks like some tool a vet might consider before starting to operate on a bull🤥😳😳


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> You earned a post Trophy!
> 
> Is it singular because each worker has one drill? I agree with your sensible solution. no sugar in mine, thanks.


What if the drills belong to someone else ? Should we ask the OP to pop round and ask them ?


----------



## Speicher (9 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> What if the drills belong to someone else ? Should we ask the OP to pop round and ask them ?



That might be a Bit over the top. They might Chuck something at him.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> That might be a Bit over the top. They might Chuck something at him.


What goes around comes around


----------



## mybike (9 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> The chocolate they use for them is yukkitty, and the whole thing is just simply far too sweet...



Not nearly as sweet as meringues, but perhaps you have tried the wrong brand.


----------



## mybike (9 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My spectacles need a clean..



So do mine, but I can still see it is once more raining.


----------



## mybike (9 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> The plodcopter is hovering overhead... 🚁 👮



You've not been wearing your mask again!


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Mike Pence ! Well there's no flies on him !


Flies are attracted to decay.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2020)

I'm cooking potatoes.


----------



## mybike (9 Oct 2020)

We have hail!

Sorry, this is not mundane.


----------



## mybike (9 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm cooking potatoes.



Have the appropriate authorities been informed, are the ladders & foam generators available?


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

Cool, breezy, showery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning putting things in cupboards and tinkering with my bike. If only I can get the rear gears to behave, I could possibly put the pedals on and go for a test ride...

Almost lunchtime here.

This afternoon I plan on having a toddle around the community orchard.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep I know but it was the speed she did it at, I only went to the pighole (cupboard under the stairs) where the bags are kept so it only took me a couple of seconds and 'poink' she was in there.



That's all it takes. As soon as I put an empty box down on the floor, Lexi is climbing in it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm cooking potatoes.



Okay, stand down, I've finished.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, stand down, I've finished.



And were the potatoes edible?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2020)

I have a Schrodie curled up on my lap fast asleep . He has been looking after me for the past couple of days .


----------



## postman (9 Oct 2020)

Mybike.
We have hail.Hail Mary,well then.

View: https://youtu.be/R5EcbH1FJ1s


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2020)

postman said:


> Mybike.
> We have hail.Hail Mary,well then.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/R5EcbH1FJ1s



It's as wet and windy as Wendy Whitton here. It looks like that dash off to the brewery tap in Deptford isn't going to happen today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Oct 2020)

I am eating an apple.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> And were the potatoes edible?



Oh, now we're into the technical questions...


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

It has been belting down with rain all afternoon, so the trip to the community orchard has been postponed.

Instead, I've been falling flat on my face trying to index bike gears. Just when I think I've got it sorted, that one stubborn sticky sprocket keeps coming back to haunt me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Oct 2020)

It’s why I prefer my bar end shifters in friction mode. Originally I put the rear in friction when swapping between two rear wheels, one 9 speed and one 10 speed.

But I just leave it in friction these days. That was after the indexing was out on the way to a group bike ride. I was already running late for the start and didn't have time to reindex, so put in friction and got riding immediately


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

I'll get there. Eventually. I've never done this before, so am likely making all of the beginner's mistakes. 

Anyways, I'm off to go buy some vegetables from a local farm.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll get there. Eventually. I've never done this before, so am likely making all of the beginner's mistakes.
> 
> Anyways, I'm off to go buy some vegetables from a local farm.



I am not sure a carrot 🥕 under the gear cable is the solution?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Oct 2020)

Another advantage of friction is jumping 5 or 6 gears or so quickly if you’ve misjudged a hill or stopped in too high a gear at a red light before a hill etc.


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2020)

Managed to sort out a reconciliation for the ruddy auditors. The Balance Sheet is right, but had to go through three years of transactions to justify it. always an issue when you change auditors - they just don't understand the business. At least I'm only getting a few questions, one of my colleagues is handling the whole audit, poor sod.

On a lighter note, the big boss man posted a video on-line thanking everyone (University) for their hard work, and he's given us 3 extra days at Christmas, meaning we'll be off 2 weeks without having to take leave.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It’s why I prefer my bar end shifters in friction mode. Originally I put the rear in friction when swapping between two rear wheels, one 9 speed and one 10 speed.
> 
> But I just leave it in friction these days. That was after the indexing was out on the way to a group bike ride. I was already running late for the start and didn't have time to reindex, so put in friction and got riding immediately


The Campagnolo bar end shifter on my TT bike have never been 'right' luckily there's 3 inline adjusters, one on the mech, another on the frame anchor points and most importantly one on the shifter lever itself so if things get a bit 'clattery' I can twiddle with that 'on the fly'


----------



## postman (9 Oct 2020)

I have cut the lawn,and tied up a multi headed sunflower that was bending in the wind.How mundane is that.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I am not sure a carrot 🥕 under the gear cable is the solution?



Well, the giant red cabbage I bought definitely won't fit under there


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

Oh s**t it's just suddenly started belting it down. 30 secs ago we had sunshine, and now it's just gone sooooo dark!


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

Anyways, weather permitting, we may be ready for test ride tomorrow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, weather permitting, we may be ready for test ride tomorrow.


🤞

Beer o'clock has broken out in SE London. It's a New England IPA debut.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

Well, it's supper o'clock here...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's supper o'clock here...


Back to an earlier subject: if the cable and derailleur are moving freely, the hanger's straight, if you get the chain well centred on the smallest cog, the other cogs should follow suit as you change down.

Friction shifters are the best though....


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Back to an earlier subject: if the cable and derailleur are moving freely, the hanger's straight, if you get the chain well centred on the smallest cog, the other cogs should follow suit as you change down.
> 
> Friction shifters are the best though....



I got it working fine from small cog through to big, but there's one sticky shift on the way back down between sprockets 5 & 6. Mind, the whole drive train is near enough brand harry spankers, so there will probably still be some tweakage required...

For some reason, I've struggled with friction shifters. Maybe it was just the thumb shifters on the Emmelle though, as they never worked particularly well, no matter what I did...


----------



## slowmotion (9 Oct 2020)

I witnessed a miracle this afternoon.

The outboard started third pull.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I got it working fine from small cog through to big, but there's one sticky shift on the way back down between sprockets 5 & 6. Mind, the whole drive train is near enough brand harry spankers, so there will probably still be some tweakage required...
> 
> For some reason, I've struggled with friction shifters. Maybe it was just the thumb shifters on the Emmelle though, as they never worked particularly well, no matter what I did...


Sticky as in not shifting readily or shifting badly and settling out of whack?

Ah, I've never used thumb shifters, bar end and down tube only.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sticky as in not shifting readily or shifting badly and settling out of whack?
> 
> Ah, I've never used thumb shifters, bar end and down tube only.



Not shifting. But when I select 7 after, it shifts down to 7, i.e. jumps straight from 5 to 7. If I want sprocket 6, I've got to go back the other way.

These are 3 x 8 trigger shifters btw.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

It's enough to drive a girl to... chocolate...


----------



## dave r (9 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not shifting. But when I select 7 after, it shifts down to 7, i.e. jumps straight from 5 to 7. If I want sprocket 6, I've got to go back the other way.
> 
> These are 3 x 8 trigger shifters btw.



Is this helpful? Or have already seen it?

https://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/rear-derailleur-adjustment


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2020)

Had an interesting day off. I had planned route which would have been close to a hundred miles but the wind and the hailstones on the mountains meant I trimmed it short to about fifty miles. In the course of those fifty miles I suffered two punctures (thorn in back tyre, later a bit of glass in the front and to round it off a broken chain. All repaired at the roadside.

Also a bird tried to help itself to my cake at the cafe stop when I was looking at something on my phone...


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Is this helpful? Or have already seen it?
> 
> https://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/rear-derailleur-adjustment



Thanks.  I've been using Sheldon mostly, but that's much clearer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not shifting. But when I select 7 after, it shifts down to 7, i.e. jumps straight from 5 to 7. If I want sprocket 6, I've got to go back the other way.
> 
> These are 3 x 8 trigger shifters btw.


Odd. What effect would a slight reduction in cable tension have, do you think?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> Had an interesting day off. I had planned route which would have been close to a hundred miles but the wind and the hailstones on the mountains meant I trimmed it short to about fifty miles. In the course of those fifty miles I suffered two punctures (thorn in back tyre, later a bit of glass in the front and to round it off a broken chain. All repaired at the roadside.
> 
> Also a bird tried to help itself to my cake at the cafe stop when I was looking at something on my phone...
> View attachment 551462


Chuffing filching chaffinches!


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Odd. What effect would a slight reduction in cable tension have, do you think?



Tried that, and it made it worse...  Ended up with the cycling equivalent of a bunch of neutrals.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> The cycling equivalent of a bunch of neutrals. Tried that, and it made it worse...


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Tried that, and it made it worse...  Ended up with the cycling equivalent of a bunch of neutrals.


I'd say the cable would need to be slightly tighter if anything.

Is there any possible compatibility issue with spacing on the cassette/shifter or derailleur pull issue? All my bikes are friction shift so I don't really know about what works with what in terms of indexing.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

I'll get there @deptfordmarmoset . Never set up a drivetrain from scratch before, so I'm bound to have overlooked something that you more experienced bods would have done as a matter of course.

It's the nature of the beast, isn't it?


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I'd say the cable would need to be slightly tighter if anything.
> 
> Is there any possible compatibility issue with spacing on the cassette/shifter or derailleur pull issue? All my bikes are friction shift so I don't really know about what works with what in terms of indexing.



No compatibility issues that I'm aware of. Am running a Shimano HG31-I8 11-32 cassette with Altus rear derailleur and Shimano EZ-fire shifters. I think the latter are Sora.

AFAIK that sort of thing starts higher up the groupset foodchain...


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm cooking potatoes.


Fire extinguisher to hand whilst doing this?


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2020)

108 hours and 20 minutes until I have to be back at work.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> 108 hours and 20 minutes until I have to be back at work.


Stop clock watching, it'll only make time flow quicker.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2020)

Technically my holiday finishes at midnight. I then have Saturday & Sunday off as the two rest days for this week and Monday & Tuesday off as the two rest days for next week, followed by 10 straight days at work.


classic33 said:


> Stop clock watching, it'll only make time flow quicker.


If this is true, I'll be clock watching constantly on those 10 days!


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2020)

I've just made myself a  and have cracked open four walnuts to snack on.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

One for @Reynard & @Jenkins.
Where and when was the first "Grand Prix"?


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Technically my holiday finishes at midnight. I then have Saturday & Sunday off as the two rest days for this week and Monday & Tuesday off as the two rest days for next week, followed by 10 straight days at work.
> 
> If this is true, I'll be clock watching constantly on those 10 days!


You want to go back early?

Then time dilation turns the clock slower, not faster.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> One for @Reynard & @Jenkins.
> Where and when was the first "Grand Prix"?



That would depend on the context. Are you talking Grand Prix as a motor race that had its roots in reliability trials and the Gordon Bennett Cup races, or Grand Prix as pertains to the Formula One world championship.

If it's the latter, then Silverstone 1950 is your answer.

If it's the former, then 1906, a French Grand Prix held on a road circuit just to the east of the current one used for the Le Mans 24 hours.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2020)

Which was won by Ferenc Szisz in a 12.9-litre Renault.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> That would depend on the context. Are you talking Grand Prix as a motor race that had its roots in reliability trials and the Gordon Bennett Cup races, or Grand Prix as pertains to the Formula One world championship.
> 
> If it's the latter, then Silverstone 1950 is your answer.
> 
> If it's the former, then 1906, a French Grand Prix held on a road circuit just to the east of the current one used for the Le Mans 24 hours.


Final answer?


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2020)

If it's the first ever race that was given the title "Grand Prix", then the 1906 French GP.

And incidentally, I didn't google that. Yes, I am a complete and utter geekette.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2020)

Anyways, this little Reynard is toddling off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooo, I like the look of that. Would've saved my poor fingers from being so sore. I've always done it by hand / with pliers before, when I've had to adjust the cabling on a mech.


I bought mine after watching Monkeyshred making the job look so easy with his one.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2020)

Morning.
The weather is fine here. From where I'm sitting it looks as though there aren't any clouds in the sky .
I have just finished my  and am about to go and make another .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2020)

I've gone right off of indexed gear changes. 
What's wrong with the clatter clatter silence, clatter clatter silence of friction levers?


----------



## Phaeton (10 Oct 2020)

Got up, got my gear on, made a coffee, it's now slinging it down, maybe it was a lucky mug of coffee, but I really need a ride


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've gone right off of indexed gear changes.
> What's wrong with the clatter clatter silence, clatter clatter silence of friction levers?



I've found the Indexed rear mech/friction front on my touring commuter bike to be pretty much my perfect combination. Mind you, the short cable runs help as well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not shifting. But when I select 7 after, it shifts down to 7, i.e. jumps straight from 5 to 7. If I want sprocket 6, I've got to go back the other way.
> 
> These are 3 x 8 trigger shifters btw.



My Xtracycle does that all the time, but I think that's just because the mech is so far from the lever that I have to use a tandem cable.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2020)

I'm eating porridge.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> One for @Reynard & @Jenkins.
> Where and when was the first "Grand Prix"?


Aintree ?


----------



## postman (10 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Aintree ?


Well i cheated and looked it up,my word i never knew that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Aintree ?


If we're going horsey, I'll pick Longchamps.

Anyhow, morning all, it's eerily quiet on the roads and in the shops this morning.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm eating porridge.


Before going down to the woods today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Before going down to the woods today.



Oh you're here. 

Good morning Mr. Classic.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Oct 2020)

postman said:


> Well i cheated and looked it up,my word i never knew that.


I knew it was the first British Grand Prix venue but wasn't sure if there had been one on the Continent prior to that.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If we're going horsey, I'll pick Longchamps.
> 
> Anyhow, morning all, it's eerily quiet on the roads and in the shops this morning.



View: https://youtu.be/mxq_ltWZ5FA


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm eating porridge.


Dry ?


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh you're here.
> 
> Good morning Mr. Classic.


I am!
Owdo


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> The weather is fine here. From where I'm sitting it looks as though there aren't any clouds in the sky .
> I have just finished my  and am about to go and make another .



It’s like April showers here.Fine one minute chucking it down the next.


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Got up, got my gear on, made a coffee, it's now slinging it down, maybe it was a lucky mug of coffee, but I really need a ride


 Haven’t had a ride for over a week .Suffering with blocked sinuses 😢😢😢


----------



## Phaeton (10 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Haven’t had a ride for over a week .Suffering with blocked sinuses 😢😢😢


That's one of the reasons I go out, for me it clears mine out along with all the other stuff that seems to get stuck in my bronchial tubes, which then aids my sinuses & stops my own immune system attacking itself.


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That's one of the reasons I go out, for me it clears mine out along with all the other stuff that seems to get stuck in my bronchial tubes, which then aids my sinuses & stops my own immune system attacking itself.



I may give it a try.Just a short ride.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Oct 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I witnessed a miracle this afternoon.
> 
> The outboard started third pull.


You should go fishing, and see if the blessings continue.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> You should go fishing, and see if the blessings continue.


He could catch a cold!


----------



## postman (10 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> He could catch a cold!


No no it's cod cod.


----------



## postman (10 Oct 2020)

Well i have just cut my next door neighbours lawns,i think that maybe the last cut this year.I also weeded our veg patch,It's not too bad outside.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

postman said:


> No no it's cod cod.


Nay, t'is cowd.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> You should go fishing, and see if the blessings continue.


I was going to but the tilt support lever broke off in my hand leaving the propeller clear of the water. It's off to Mr Outboard on Monday morning.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2020)

I've been out on my bike this morning, 52 miles with a stop in Willoughby.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2020)

It's snorkel and flippers weather here chez Casa Reynard today. We've had biblical grade deluges blowing through on a regular basis, interspersed with a few sunny intervals. And it's chilly and very blowy. 

Did manage to dodge the rain and get in a quick test ride on Max the MTB - about a mile and a half all told, but with three returns home after a matter of yards to sort the saddle height. Am pleased to report that nothing broke, nothing fell off, and bar the fact that I can't get the chain to shift onto the granny ring, everything else works as it should. 

Even the "skippy" shift I was getting yesterday has vanished - whatever that was, when the gear train is under load, it shifts smoothly.

Still a few tweaks required, but I really need a dry and less blustery day in the company of a tool kit and the chance to do some decent miles for that.

I has an egg mayonnaise roll, two  and some watermelon for lunch.

Am having a quiet afternoon before tootling off to Tesco for a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2020)

Anyways, here's Max...


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2020)

Right, time to go sort out a few things and then tootle off to Tesco.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to go sort out a few things and then tootle off to Tesco.


Max will want to come with you!


----------



## Phaeton (10 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> I may give it a try.Just a short ride.


I did & mostly got away with it, must have just been on the edge of the rain


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

Murray Walker, 97 today.


----------



## tyred (10 Oct 2020)

My Peugeot UO-8 nears completion, only just a small issue with the back brake calliper to sort. Fitted the chain, derailleurs and shifters and cables today. I realised today that in a moment of brain failure when applying the decals a few weeks ago, I very stupidly applied the "Peugeot Tube Spécial Allégé" exactly where the front mech needs to be fitted  Still, the gears change well, purists may not like the Shimano rear mech robbed from a scrap MTB but the Simplex original couldn't cope with the 14 - 32 block that I am using. The Shimano one works better anyway and now I have touring gears so stuff originality!

Called in to Tesco's for a few bits and pieces and I thought they would replace my split "bag for life" free of charge but the checkout girl said they didn't replace them and charged me for the replacement. I always thought that they replaced them but obviously I was wrong.


----------



## Speicher (10 Oct 2020)

How did Montalbano sneek back onto BBC4 without my knowing?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> How did Montalbano sneek back onto BBC4 without my knowing?


Is there a new series of it or is it series 2 of Young Montalbano?


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> My Peugeot UO-8 nears completion, only just a small issue with the back brake calliper to sort. Fitted the chain, derailleurs and shifters and cables today. I realised today that in a moment of brain failure when applying the decals a few weeks ago, I very stupidly applied the "Peugeot Tube Spécial Allégé" exactly where the front mech needs to be fitted  Still, the gears change well, purists may not like the Shimano rear mech robbed from a scrap MTB but the Simplex original couldn't cope with the 14 - 32 block that I am using. The Shimano one works better anyway and now I have touring gears so stuff originality!
> 
> Called in to Tesco's for a few bits and pieces and I thought they would replace my split "bag for life" free of charge but the checkout girl said they didn't replace them and charged me for the replacement. I always thought that they replaced them but obviously I was wrong.


They should have changed it, company policy. And at 70 cents per bag...


----------



## tyred (10 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> They should have changed it, company policy. And at 70 cents per bag...



That's what I thought but the girl said I had to pay for them.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2020)

Anyways, had a reasonable evening stickering in Tesco, even if stuff was a bit thin on the ground tonight.

Picked up a large pack of plaice fillets, some basa for the girls (they shall have some fishy in their little dishy!), and a nice pork shoulder joint off the counter. Also snaffled sausage rolls, a tub of mushroom soup, peaches, blueberries, sprouts, celery, carrots and crisps.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Max will want to come with you!



Max stayed tucked up in the garage where it's nice and dry. 

Besides, he's not been fitted for a rack yet, so he can't come shopping with me. That is, assuming I can find a suitable rack for such a small frame.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> That's what I thought but the girl said I had to pay for them.


Tesco Ireland say No.


----------



## Speicher (10 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is there a new series of it or is it series 2 of Young Montalbano?




It is a new series of the one with Luca Zingaretti.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> It is a new series of the one with Luca Zingaretti.



Ooooh, a new series. Nice! 

Will have to catch up on the i-player.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2020)

Anyways, time for a  and a chocolate chip suggestive.

Anyone want to join me?


----------



## raleighnut (11 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Even the "skippy" shift I was getting yesterday has vanished - whatever that was, when the gear train is under load, it shifts smoothly.


Thought it would.

At the risk of turning this thread a bit too 'bikey' .........................with trigger shifters you need to push the lever just a tad past where the 'click' is to shift to a lower gear so that the top pulley can return to a 'floating' position when the tension is released and the lever sits in the 'click' Too much 'tension' will shift gears as the 'click' engages but not allow the top pulley to sit in the middle of its 'side to side' movement leading to it not moving far enough to 'upshift' when you click the other lever to shift it up a gear.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for a  and a chocolate chip suggestive.
> 
> Anyone want to join me?


I'm just finishing my last one. Maybe in half an hour...


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm just finishing my last one. Maybe in half an hour...



I'll put one in the auto-trebuchet that works on a timer. Hopefully it will wang your way at more or less the right time.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2020)

Right, time to put the writing project away and head off to the Land of Nod via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to put the writing project away and head off to the Land of Nod via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll put one in the auto-trebuchet that works on a timer. Hopefully it will wang your way at more or less the right time.


Saucer included?


https://www.business-live.co.uk/economic-development/host-ufos-spotted-west-midlands-3934580


----------



## Speicher (11 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for a  and a chocolate chip suggestive.
> 
> Anyone want to join me?



I did not know that you were falling apart.


----------



## Ripple (11 Oct 2020)

Just have finished dealing with 2 separate incidents at work - assault and mental health problems. Both going on at the same time. Let's save the money and leave only one security officer to take care of 500 students. I still think my job is very interesting. Every day is different.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2020)

Cbb's TV on a Sunday


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2020)

I'm up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up.


Still in a transitional state here.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2020)

S


deptfordmarmoset said:


> Still in a transitional state here.


Sunday mode? 
I'm working today... Booooo


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> That's what I thought but the girl said I had to pay for them.


"Bag for Life !". 
Who's ?
A May fly?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Cbb's TV on a Sunday


Do you have an adult with you ?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2020)

Morning .
It looks lovely out .
A yellow glow from the sun is lighting the houses and trees opposite against a light blue sky .
Getting up slowly. Being woken up by a chest in my pain and stomach gurgling a lot wasn't nice . I will take some Gaviscon when I get up . Have to wait for an hour after taking Lansaprosol .
I was hoping on going for a pootle later . We will see .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2020)

Just thought ! Perhaps I could do a lot of freewheeling .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2020)

In other nose .
Being a bit bored I've been trawling the net and been getting fed up with Google not showing many options . I tried Bong and discovered searching the same topic they had a lot more to offer . 
I may be going bong in the future !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2020)

The life of my phone battery is deteriorating rapidly. I went for a phone with a big battery so that I wouldn't be worrying about whether it was going to die on me all the time. I now realise that it's not a replaceable battery.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2020)

I saw a Raven on the green out in front of our house. I got my binoculars to check it out , it had a massive bill. By the time I swapped my lenses over on my camera it flew off .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2020)

Well I've been out on my bike and back. It was only a short pootle and I stopped off half way to admire the view and watch some birds . I could see all the way to the hills above Wroughton from where I was at a railway bridge at Thingley. It was a bit cold on my head and ears .
There were quite a few other riders about I came across 14 in all .


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2020)

Cold, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Am having a plumpitty day watching and listening to motor racing.

And will put the fire on before watching the GP as I feel really


----------



## pawl (11 Oct 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That's one of the reasons I go out, for me it clears mine out along with all the other stuff that seems to get stuck in my bronchial tubes, which then aids my sinuses & stops my own immune system attacking itself.




Went out this morningHad to keep stopping to clear my nasal passages .Don’t know where all the snot comes from.


----------



## Kryton521 (11 Oct 2020)

Cycled up to Maesteg, [allowed as it's inside County Lines........... Fairly narrow road. I'm a metre out from kerb, debris and usual crud in there and personally, very seldom go closer to the kerb line.
A white van is behind me, *Not* I hasten to add, trying to push past me or do anything to endanger or intimidate me. In fact being very sensible.

Suddenly I hear tyres locked up and skidding, in that fraction of a second, I'm thinking, "that's me then!"
Wasn't, young man in a red car has come up behind the van, not realised it's speed and gone straight into the back of.

I gave the young lady driver of the van my details and left them to it. No injuries thankfully.

Only the young male driver of the red car thought I was to blame in any way........ Go figure!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Oct 2020)

A 130,000 mph fly by of Jupiter 

View: https://youtu.be/xh3EKDghbuU


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Went out this morningHad to keep stopping to clear my nasal passages .Don’t know where all the snot comes from.





Spoiler: Do you really want to know!



https://www.livescience.com/54745-why-do-i-have-so-much-snot.html


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2020)

They just said on a gardening programme just now that you should think carefully before choosing a tree for your garden . Sequoiadendron Giganteum ?


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2020)

Two touring car races and one grand prix down. Still one BTCC race to go.

Currently watching a friend racing in Ginetta GT4's.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> I did not know that you were falling apart.



It's ttotm - ergo consumption of suggestives and choclit is highly recommended.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's ttotm - ergo consumption of suggestives and choclit is highly recommended.


I'm currently well below the semantic flight path. What's ttotm?


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm currently well below the semantic flight path. What's ttotm?



Something you blokes don't get - that time of the month.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2020)

Wow, that was a belting race 3 from Croft. Actually three belting BTCC races.

That's *really* shaken up the championship standings.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2020)

''We make enough money from people we don't like.'' has to be the best reason for a free beer I've had all week. That makes it my 25th free beer of the week! (Though I reckon I earned the 24 can case from Gipsy Hill in kind.)


----------



## tyred (11 Oct 2020)

Sixty odd miles cycled today, pretty hilly route. Very hungry now. Haddock pie in the oven.


----------



## postman (11 Oct 2020)

Mrs P has rewarded my attempts at being a locksmith with a large wholenut,while we wait for a real locksmith,who is on his way from Pudsey and i don't mean the bear.Lock jammed, key snapped in my attempts to get it out.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2020)

I am watching the F1 highlights


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2020)

Oooh, today's driver steward is a certain Derek Stanley Arthur...


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Two touring car races and one grand prix down. Still one BTCC race to go.
> 
> Currently watching a friend racing in Ginetta GT4's.


Caught the last of the truck races at Snetteron.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oooh, today's driver steward is a certain Derek Stanley Arthur...


Not a record label?


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Caught the last of the truck races at Snetteron.



What kind of trucks. The really big 'uns, or the Pickups?


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not a record label?



I've heard Derek called many things over the years, but never a record label...


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've heard Derek called many things over the years, but never a record label...


You've missed a bit then.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've missed a bit then.



Wrong bloody Warwick!


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Oct 2020)

Watching '2001:A Space Odyssey' for the trillionth time. Am I in some way bound to the concept of a computer trying to manage my life?


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Watching '2001:A Space Odyssey' for the trillionth time. Am I in some way bound to the concept of a computer trying to manage my life?


Possibly, but would they want to let you know.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Oct 2020)

Talking of computers...


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2020)

I am having a  and a crisp sandwich.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Oct 2020)

I am watching 'Blade Runner 2049' *PANIC* two and a half hours to go, and i need a butty.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> What kind of trucks. The really big 'uns, or the Pickups?


This size
And a local driver to boot.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> I am watching 'Blade Runner 2049' *PANIC* two and a half hours to go, and i need a butty.


One and a half hours to go, did you get the buttie.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2020)

I cooked a pork tenderloin on the bar-be-que. I think it was okay, although Mrs. GA loved it.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I cooked a pork tenderloin on the bar-be-que. I think it was okay, although Mrs. GA loved it.


Chefs, their own worse critics.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Chefs, their own worse critics.


Nah I like 'input' on my cooking, how else do you improve, 40 years of learning have made me the cook I am


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Nah I like 'input' on my cooking, how else do you improve, 40 years of learning have made me the cook I am



Yeap, it's one of those things where you really do learn by doing. Similar sort of time learning for me - mum got me doing stuff as soon as I was old enough to stir a bowl of batter, and I've been puttering about ever since. Mind, mum trained in a professional kitchen and she taught me how to cook, while dad learnt his skills in military kitchens.

Although good ingredients cooked simply always pleases. But when you cook that way, there's nowhere to hide...


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2020)

Right, that's my jumbo stainless steel thermos filled with boiling water. We've got a planned power cut tomorrow morning as they're doing some maintenance next road along, and a girl's gotta have a way of making 

Yeah, I've got a camping stove as well, but this is less faff. And the flask will keep that close to boiling for up to 24 hours.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2020)

And on that note, this Reynard is heading off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (12 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yeap, it's one of those things where you really do learn by doing. Similar sort of time learning for me - mum got me doing stuff as soon as I was old enough to stir a bowl of batter, and I've been puttering about ever since. Mind, mum trained in a professional kitchen and she taught me how to cook, while dad learnt his skills in military kitchens.
> 
> Although good ingredients cooked simply always pleases. But when you cook that way, there's nowhere to hide...


Yep I cooked a proper Minestrone Soup tonight (an Angela Hartnett recipe ) absolutely lush.


----------



## gbb (12 Oct 2020)

Saturday I saw a gentleman in Victorian garb, big moustache and pipe....sedately riding a penny farthing.
It looks too slow to keep upright, amazing things.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2020)

Morning from a dry at the moment poshshire


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2020)

Morning.
It is light grey here but dry.
Schrodie is starting to nod off on the settee. He was a very naughty boy last night and didn't come in at bedtime.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2020)

I'm up. This happened yesterday, too!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2020)

Oh! That's interesting!
My daughter who has a medical condition has been informed that the Flu jab can have a delayed reaction which may explain why I haven't been feeling too good this past week .


----------



## Speicher (12 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yeap, it's one of those things where you really do learn by doing. Similar sort of time learning for me - mum got me doing stuff as soon as I was old enough to stir a bowl of batter, and I've been puttering about ever since. Mind, mum trained in a professional kitchen and she taught me how to cook, while dad learnt his skills in military kitchens.
> 
> Although good ingredients cooked simply always pleases. But when you cook that way, there's nowhere to hide...



As a little owlet, we lived in India, Saudi Arabia and other back of beyond places. Cooking in India in the early sixties was basic, to say the least.
The kitchen in Arabia was not much better. 

As a result, I did not learn cookery at that stage. Later on, in the UK, my Mother showed no interest in teaching me to cook. I think she may have showed me once how to make a white sauce.


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2020)

Morning, Shedoffice a little chilly this morning (fan heater on a set temperature- must turn the thermostat up). Had a great ride yesterday with two other forum members in the hills of Saddleworth. Very muddy though and needed a gear train strip and degrease. 

Time for me to winterise the old 90's MTB - it's running 2.4" tyres and I can't fit my old mudguards with them, so I think it's a new set of 2.1's needed as many of my 'lunchtime commutes' are off road. The Snow studs fit under the guards though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Oct 2020)

Enjoying a big cup of recovery green tea.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ''We make enough money from people we don't like.'' has to be the best reason for a free beer I've had all week. That makes it my 25th free beer of the week! (Though I reckon I earned the 24 can case from Gipsy Hill in kind.)


This is getting ridiculous! The courier has just redelivered 11 cans of beer from the package I refused last week. That takes me to 36 free beers since Friday!


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This is getting ridiculous! The courier has just redelivered 11 cans of beer from the package I refused last week. That takes me to 36 free beers since Friday!


Free beer and you're complaining!

You need a drink.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Free beer and you're complaining!
> 
> You need a drink.


I'm certainly not complaining, simply astonished.

Though if I wanted to complain it would be along the lines of "Why is beer free when I can afford to pay for it but pricy when funds were low?”


----------



## postman (12 Oct 2020)

I am the proud owner of a Peaky Blinders hat.Bought off ebay from a Leeds supplier.It looks fab and it's warn cos it has quilted lining.Cost £4-99 plus postage.It's a bargain,even my daughter says it looks good.i also have two tube neck thinks instead of face masks the elastic kept pulling my hearing aids off,and at £60 - £80 to replace one,i did not want to lose or damage them.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2020)

Mild, overcast and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but still feel rather meh. Went for a nice walk this morning around the local nature reserve and the community orchard. The apple crop there is not very good this year. Some trees had nothing on them at all, and those that did, the apples were small and misshapen. So no Green Harveys or One Bites, and very few meddlars.

Although I did spot a loaded quince pear in someone's hedge. I'm thinking about a spot of surreptitious scrumping...


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2020)

Had thought of going for a ride after lunch, but that's been canned as it is now 

I want a refund on the forecast, it was only supposed to start raining around tea time.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2020)

On the flip side, I have finally found someplace online that allows me to buy foolscap lever arch files in sensible quantities.

I have bought two.


----------



## Speicher (12 Oct 2020)

I hesitate to invite comments about my recent purchase of a brightly coloured fleece.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> I hesitate to invite comments about my recent purchase of a brightly coloured fleece.
> View attachment 551995



It's covered in kitty cats. How can I *not* like that? 

Do they do a onesie in that fabric?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> I hesitate to invite comments about my recent purchase of a brightly coloured fleece.
> View attachment 551995


It'll never get lost in the cloakroom!


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2020)

Mind, I have a Sparco Monza jacket in "Sparco Blue" so I really am in no position to criticize...


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2020)

We've just been watching "The Bidding Room" on the Beeb just now . It was a right laugh! Especially the bottle of wine which Nigel Havers knew quite a lot about .


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2020)

Well, the rain buggered off just before five, so I managed to spend a very dirty hour in the company of Max the MTB.

Moving the saddle back made things much more comfy and I had a blast. The bike is very surefooted on roads slimed with mud and loose gravel and feels very "planted". It's exactly what I was hoping for. 

Front mudguard is shite though - that definitely needs tweaking as it was flicking mud over my feet and the downtube. Rear one is spot on, as my bum is squeaky clean! 

Still in two minds about the Selle SMP saddle. I'll give it the benefit of the doubt for now, but I'm leaning towards flogging it here on CC and getting another Charge Ladle.

The post-ride  did go down a treat though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, the rain buggered off just before five, so I managed to spend a very dirty hour in the company of Max the MTB.
> 
> Moving the saddle back made things much more comfy and I had a blast. The bike is very surefooted on roads slimed with mud and loose gravel and feels very "planted". It's exactly what I was hoping for.
> 
> ...


Those SMP saddles feel really different with only the slightest change of angle. It took me a good while to find the optimum position.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Those SMP saddles feel really different with only the slightest change of angle. It took me a good while to find the optimum position.



As is the case with any saddle, I guess. But it was pinching me on the inside of my thighs, which is rather disconcerting.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> As is the case with any saddle, I guess. But it was pinching me on the inside of my thighs, which is rather disconcerting.


I found it was particularly tricky because they don't have a flat surface anywhere.

If you'd said the saddle was chafing I'd have suggested dropping the nose and keeping the saddle back on the rails. But you didn't say chafing so I'll remain puzzled.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2020)

Apologies for changing the saddle subject, but I have to report that I've frazzled the bristles on my pastry brush!! 

How was I to know that you shouldn't use it for basting summat with hot oil?
It said nothing about that on the destructions!


----------



## pawl (12 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> I hesitate to invite comments about my recent purchase of a brightly coloured fleece.
> View attachment 551995


😎😎😎😎😎😎


----------



## slowmotion (12 Oct 2020)

Frustrated travellers are paying to eat an airline meal in a stationary aircraft sitting on a runway.
I never knew that masochism was so popular.

https://www.theguardian.com/busines...r-meal-aboard-singapore-parked-plane-sell-out


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2020)

I can never bring myself to click a Pravda link but I did read this elsewhere. They are also doing cruises that don't go anywhere... 😂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I can never bring myself to click a Pravda link but I did read this elsewhere. They are also doing cruises that don't go anywhere... 😂


Do they do indoor hot air ballooning yet?


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Apologies for changing the saddle subject, but I have to report that I've frazzled the bristles on my pastry brush!!
> 
> How was I to know that you shouldn't use it for basting summat with hot oil?
> It said nothing about that on the destructions!



You need one of those silicone moppy things for that... Keep the pastry brush for pastry.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I found it was particularly tricky because they don't have a flat surface anywhere.
> 
> If you'd said the saddle was chafing I'd have suggested dropping the nose and keeping the saddle back on the rails. But you didn't say chafing so I'll remain puzzled.



Saddle's as far back as it'll go - I'm waiting on a layback seatpost. Although I was riding in my gardening / tinkering jeans, which may not have helped matters. Next time out I'll wear proper cycling clobber.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2020)

Lovely supper tonight. Salmon & salad wrap, followed by apple crumble with lashings of custard.

Made the crumble with the Murfitt's Seedling apples I picked in the community orchard this morning.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2020)

Oh, and I didn't bother putting out either my blue recycling wheelie bin or my black bag for collection, as there isn't enough in either.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2020)

Spent the evening scanning some bits from my archive. Time to knock off and make myself a


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2020)

Very dark outside but it's dry and I fancy a few early morning miles


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2020)

I've got a line full of washing out, I'm now having a


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2020)

MrsPete and I have to pop into town this morning. Hopefully not for too long!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2020)

Morning.
There is a nice yellow glow spreading from the east breaking through some grey clouds . It is dry out at the moment but it looks as though it had been raining earlier as the ground and cars are wet . I think the weather forecast is for it to brighten up with a few showers later .
Not sure what I'll be doing later .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2020)

It's the last of this year's birthdays today. Robyn is 5. She's going through the pink and unicorn stage so it's a pink scooter from me. I'm tempted to keep the unicorn though...


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2020)

Shedoffice is COLD this morning ! 

Might need a re-think in the next month or so ! Conserv-office probably not much better.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2020)

My big toe hurty ! 
I think it is down to wearing my slippers which had shrunk after I washed them . They were smelling like a couple of dead rats!


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2020)

Temporary solution to the cold, a hot brew and a jumper !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2020)

I just had an excellent pot of tea. I've been trying a few different brands but after the last packet of Yorkshire Gold, going back to my old standby tastes great. Tesco's ''Original'' leaf tea.

Time to see how coffee tastes....


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My big toe hurty !
> I think it is down to wearing my slippers which had shrunk after I washed them . They were smelling like a couple of dead rats!



You'd got them properly run in then.  My feet are cold, I should have put overshoes on this morning.


----------



## mybike (13 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! That's interesting!
> My daughter who has a medical condition has been informed that the Flu jab can have a delayed reaction which may explain why I haven't been feeling too good this past week .



My arm was quite sore after, but better the next day. My wife was OK on the day but sore the day after. 

We've both had a few bad nights since.

Time will tell if other events occur.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2020)

I've literally been going up the wall this morning . I have been stripping off some old wallpaper above the stairs . I didn't like working from my step ladder. If my vertigo gets any worse I won't be able to stand up soon .


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> One and a half hours to go, did you get the buttie.


Nope. Managed another 20 mins sans butty then went to bed hungry. Its one of those challenging films where you need a degree of concentration, will give it another go soon when properly fed and watered.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My big toe hurty !
> I think it is down to wearing my slippers which had shrunk after I washed them . *They were smelling like a couple of dead rats! *


How do you know what dead rats smell like?


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2020)

Still, mild and occasionally sunny, though there is rain forecast for later.

Had a "kitchen day" this morning. I have cut the chips and trimmed the broccoli for tonight's supper, and I shredded half the monster red cabbage that I bought in the village on Friday. The cabbage is now simmering slowly in a big pan along with apple, onion, ginger, cinnamon, clove, star anise and a generous glug of cider. That'll go nicely with tomorrow's dinner plans. 

The other half of the cabbage has been wrapped in cling film and popped into the fridge. I'll cook that next week.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just had an excellent pot of tea. I've been trying a few different brands but after the last packet of Yorkshire Gold, going back to my old standby tastes great. Tesco's ''Original'' leaf tea.
> 
> Time to see how coffee tastes....



Yorkshire tea doesn't do it for me. Tesco's "Finest" English Breakfast is the brew of choice here chez Casa Reynard. Although I'll also say that Tesco's "Gold" is also eminently drinkable.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> How do you know what dead rats smell like?


They smell just like my slippers !


----------



## pawl (13 Oct 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That's one of the reasons I go out, for me it clears mine out along with all the other stuff that seems to get stuck in my bronchial tubes, which then aids my sinuses & stops my own immune system attacking itself.




Ride Sunday ,Certainly helped Feel a bit yucky today Ride planned for tomorrow.👍👍👍


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2020)

My wife is fed up with a company that she ordered some wool from for knitting a pullover . The first order for some blue wool arrived pink ! 
My wife sent it back after getting a refund on the postage . Today the replacement order arrived , the right colour but with different thicknesses of wool .


----------



## Speicher (13 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My wife is fed up with a company that she ordered some wool from for knitting a pullover . The first order for some blue wool arrived pink !
> My wife sent it back after getting a refund on the postage . Today the replacement order arrived , the right colour but with different thicknesses of wool .



Oh dear, which company is that?


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> They smell just like my slippers !


How long have you been sniffing slippers, yours or otherwise.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Oct 2020)

Waiting for the garage to ring so I can collect the hopefully-repaired car. I'm not good at waiting. Patience is something other people have.


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2020)

I rode 55 miles this morning in bright sunny and cold conditions, its now clouded over and I've had to bring in the washing in case it rains.


----------



## postman (13 Oct 2020)

I have ordered four more books for my Fire tablet.Love this Fire thing.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> How long have you been sniffing slippers, yours or otherwise.


Not long !
Schrodie loves doing it and often burries his head inside them . He sometimes gets carried away and then tries killing them with his back legs .


----------



## raleighnut (13 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Not long !
> Schrodie loves doing it and often burries his head inside them . He sometimes gets carried away and then tries killing them with his back legs .


Merlin does that but my slippers don't reek.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Not long !
> Schrodie loves doing it and often burries his head inside them . He sometimes gets carried away and then tries killing them with his back legs .



I wear crocs, not slippers LOL...

Lexi has this obsession with my cycling lycra. Especially when I've just taken it off after coming back from a ride...


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2020)

Was hoping to squeeze a ride in this arvo after finishing up for the day, but it's


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2020)

Anyways, time to take a break from the writing project and have a  and a chocolate chip suggestive.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2020)

I heard our local TV presenter say " Kissynose" tonight . I couldn't think what he was talking about ! 

It was Casinos !


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2020)

Two walks to the shops, and one drive, today!
Firstly, with MrsPete, 3½ miles, from the car, into town and back.
Then, just under 5 miles walk to the charity shop and tesco at lunchtime for a rucksack of goodies.
Then, a phone call from daughter saying granddaughters homework has been changed from a vegetarian risotto to a chicken stir fry.. just after she'd bought the rice etc.
That was time for me to spring into action, and the car, (I don't leave my bikes by Tesco as I'd likely have to walk home!) to get the relevant ingredients to drop into her.

8¾ miles walked, 7¾ miles driven 🤗

Panic over and time for some 🍵


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2020)

Lovely supper of fish, triple-cooked chips and steamed broccoli, followed by apple crumble and custard.

I bought the fish on YS labelled as plaice on Saturday night, but while it was a flatfish, it sure as hell wasn't plaice. Given how thick the fillets were, I'm banking on brill. Either way, it was lush, done in a parcel with butter, capers and tarragon.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Oct 2020)

Today was my last day off work, with 10 straight days of being a wage slave to follow. It was summed up by constant rain from around 10am until after dark. I think there's only been one or two completely dry days in the 13 days I've had off. About the only things I've done today were washed the cycling kit, popped into town for some food and had bacon rolls for tea.

Useless information: It's my dad's 80th birthday on Wednesday. I have remembered the card.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Today was my last day off work, with *10 straight days *of being a wage slave to follow. It was summed up by constant rain from around 10am until after dark. I think there's only been one or two completely dry days in the 13 days I've had off. About the only things I've done today were washed the cycling kit, popped into town for some food and had bacon rolls for tea.
> 
> Useless information: It's my dad's 80th birthday on Wednesday. I have remembered the card.


Could you not bend/twist them slightly?


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Could you not bend/twist them slightly?



There's an art to shaping a pretzel, you know...


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

Have spent the evening pottering around with my archive. This includes mounting and labeling the photo that I repatriated from Austria. Goodness knows how the blazes it ended up there, as it was a photo taken specifically for publication in a book (Racers Apart by David Tremayne) and was never available for general sale.

Needless to say, I have the book, which I bought shortly after it was published back in 1991.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

Anyways, I'm off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I'm off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## gbb (14 Oct 2020)

Venus very bright next to a crescent moon in the east this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2020)

gbb said:


> Venus very bright next to a crescent moon in the east this morning.



It kept me company on my 12 miles earlier tad chilly but it will be colder in a few weeks.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2020)

Good morning. I'm not sure what the weather is today because the fog has climbed out of the valley and is obscuring everything.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Oct 2020)

Black bin day, today. It's already ready at the end of the drive.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2020)

Morning .
That was confusing ! I went out to put our dustbin out and saw Mars low on the horizon in the west. I fiddled around filling the bin and then noticed another red dot at the same size and level but further over to the left !  I continued to watch the other dot which remained stationary. I started to move the bin and then noticed that the other dot had moved . It was an aircraft ! 
The moon and the bright dot next to it looked really good this morning .


----------



## tyred (14 Oct 2020)

My phone is showing 17% charge.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Oct 2020)

I’m ’on hold’ on a website live chat while the chap at the other end checks out an issue. Patience isn’t one of my virtues.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Oct 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’m ’on hold’ on a website live chat while the chap at the other end checks out an issue. Patience isn’t one of my virtues.


Patience, it seems, is a virtue rewarded by ever poorer service.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’m ’on hold’ on a website live chat while the chap at the other end checks out an issue. Patience isn’t one of my virtues.



That was nearly an hour ago. Any change?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2020)

My parcel hasn't arrived yet .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2020)

I just had a phone call from somebody up the Amazon. I hope they weren't in trouble as I cut them off !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2020)

_I was just having a gander on the bay looking at Falcons and came across a Team Banana and a Kellogg's. I was wondering you you could make up a breakfast ? I e add a Milk Race ! _


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I just had a phone call from somebody up the Amazon. I hope they weren't in trouble as I cut them off !


They've lost their paddle.


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2020)

I'm cleaning my car


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm cleaning my car


Waterproof phone?


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Waterproof phone?



???


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I'm cleaning my car


I'm contemplating getting my car valet cleaned later on. It's too much of a hassle doing it yourself when you're on the 5th floor. It's also phenomenally filthy, inside and out, and I've got to fill it up with grandchildren this afternoon. Mind, they'll only start the crudding up process all over again....


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> ???


Only the inside then?


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Only the inside then?



??? inside and out, plus I've checked the oily bits and the lights, now going to rinse with the jet washer.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That was nearly an hour ago. Any change?


Yes, it took about an hour all told to fix the issues which weren’t simple and I still have stuff to do at my end to solve it completely. The chap I was with on the live chat was very helpful and friendly, and did everything he could to help.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2020)

Eldest Son is "making soup".


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2020)

Still no parcel !


----------



## postman (14 Oct 2020)

I have bought a mouse.It goes with a keyboard i have knackered this one.Dropping the mouse off the desk many times,and in a fit of temper because the scrolling was slow,i thumped the keyboard so hard a broke the stand and a number of keys shot off the face of the keyboard.Temper temper tantrum.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2020)

My parcel has arrived !


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Eldest Son is "making soup".


" Eye of newt, tounge of toad..."


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

Cool, breezy and mostly overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well. Had to get up and throw another blanket on the bed. Plus it's time to dust off the jimjams.

Anyways, I loaded the crock pot with apple, onion, garlic, sage, a stock cube, a good glug of cider and the pork shoulder I bought for 62p on Saturday night. 

Have started a new writing project.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> " Eye of newt, tounge of toad..."



Fillet of a fenny snake
In the cauldron boil and bake...


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

Anyways, off to have a socially-distanced chat with a friend. It's not a bad afternoon for mid-October, so the garden will do nicely.


----------



## postman (14 Oct 2020)

I missed my hospital appointment today.The appointment was for 11-00 sadly the letter did not arrive till 11-45 this morning.45 mins after the appointment.The letter was posted Tuesday sometime,so not giving me a chance to make the time.I have rung the dept but at 16-00 there seems to be nobody there.So i have left a message they may ring tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2020)

Shedoffice wasn't too cold today with a jumper - had to remove it by lunch. Just ordered a 'used' docking station and another identical monitor (used) so I can use an extra screen more effectively - currently on a laptop and a screen, but finding the laptop screen a bit small, so I'll have 3 screens and use the laptop one for video calls only. Trying to cut down on the number of cables I need to plug in each day as I can't leave the laptops or screens in the shed overnight. The 'hub' should reduce the cables, and I'll just un-hook the screen's HDMI and power cables, and leave the cables in place in the shed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> " Eye of newt, tounge of toad..."



First catch your newt...


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> First catch your newt...


You "making soup" as well?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You "making soup" as well?



Mwahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mwahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


I've the toads tounge, in case you need any.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've the toads tounge, in case you need any.



Raises a few questions, not least why you felt the need to keep a toads tongue on the off chance...

In other news, Beautiful Daughter has found the Lebkuchen stash...


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Raises a few questions, not least why you felt the need to keep a toads tongue on the off chance...
> 
> In other news, Beautiful Daughter has found the Lebkuchen stash...


I'm after a baptized cockerel, bees that sing and a stone "not of this earth". The only newts, nearby, have a protection order on them, leaving me with only toads tounges to bargain with.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Fillet of a fenny snake
> In the cauldron boil and bake...
> 
> View attachment 552391


Xsn help on the frog toe front, how many?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm after a baptized cockerel, bees that sing and a stone "not of this earth". The only newts, nearby, have a protection order on them, leaving me with only toads tounges to bargain with.


You'll need a Hubble-Bubble telescope to find the alien stones.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

postman said:


> I missed my hospital appointment today.The appointment was for 11-00 sadly the letter did not arrive till 11-45 this morning.45 mins after the appointment.The letter was posted Tuesday sometime,so not giving me a chance to make the time.I have rung the dept but at 16-00 there seems to be nobody there.So i have left a message they may ring tomorrow.


Can beat that, easily. Appointment letter received last week for an appointment on the 29th October 2018.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You'll need a Hubble-Bubble telescope to find the alien stones.


I'm seeking the Devils Foot, where a head may be found, in the Vale of Oaks.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2020)

The parcel contained a bike frame which had Rotrax transfers on it . It has been resprayed in the past, not very well ,so I have sent a message to Rotrax to see if they can help identify it . Fingers crossed .


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, Beautiful Daughter has found the Lebkuchen stash...


Christmas come early!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm after a baptized cockerel,



If only I'd known, we had some in Aldi last week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Christmas come early!



She certainly thought so...


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> If only I'd known, we had some in Aldi last week.


Needs to be a live one. Frozen won't do.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Needs to be a live one. Frozen won't do.



Ah. Never mind then.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

Back from my socially-distanced catch up. It's good to set the world to rights, but damn is it nippy out there... Brrrrrrr!

Now cosied up in a fleecy onesie, the fire is going and there are delicious smells emanating from the kitchen.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Xsn help on the frog toe front, how many?



Just the one.

I do not want to explode the cauldron.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Oct 2020)

Lovely metric century ride, on recumbent, in the autumn sunshine and light with heavy showers for about 30 mins.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

Right, I really need a


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, I really need a



Now you mention it, so do I.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

Absolutely lush supper here chez Casa Reynard...

Pork shoulder slow-cooked with cider, apple and onion, garlic mash, braised red cabbage and apple sauce.


----------



## midlife (14 Oct 2020)

I keep getting full page adverts on here...


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2020)

Right that's the Lamb for tomorrow's Tagine in Marinating in the spices.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Right that's the Lamb for tomorrow's Tagine in Marinating in the spices.



Sounds lush...


----------



## Jenkins (14 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Fillet of a fenny snake
> In the cauldron boil and bake...
> 
> View attachment 552391


Do you want fries with that?


----------



## Jenkins (14 Oct 2020)

Today was cake day.

Got to work to find that two trays of cupcakes had been brought in to celebrate a belated birthday
Then there were the leftovers from a leaving celebration yesterday
Followed by more cake at my dad's for his birthday - he likes his fishing


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2020)

midlife said:


> I keep getting full page adverts on here...


You're not alone.

Something like this "interest based advert"?


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sounds lush...


It will be plus I get to torture Maz for about 3 hours with the aroma, it takes about 4 hours in the oven but after an hour or so the smell starts to permeate the whole house. 

BTW it's her fault, she bought the dish and today bought the Lamb 'Leg Steaks' for the meal.






Here's one I did earlier.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> It will be plus I get to torture Maz for about 3 hours with the aroma, it takes about 4 hours in the oven but after an hour or so the smell starts to permeate the whole house.
> 
> BTW it's her fault, she bought the dish and today bought the Lamb 'Leg Steaks' for the meal.
> 
> ...



Lightweight! You only torture one person. 

During warmer weather, I deliberately leave the odd window open when I'm cooking or baking. That way the aroma wafts up the street driving the neighbours potty.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lightweight! You only torture one person.
> 
> During warmer weather, I deliberately leave the odd window open when I'm cooking or baking. That way the aroma wafts up the street driving the neighbours potty.


Sometimes the neighbours comment on the lovely aromas, generally in the warmer months but then Scott and Kayleigh have sampled my cookerying quite a few times.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> It will be plus I get to torture Maz for about 3 hours with the aroma, it takes about 4 hours in the oven but after an hour or so the smell starts to permeate the whole house.
> 
> BTW it's her fault, she bought the dish and today bought the Lamb 'Leg Steaks' for the meal.
> 
> ...


Zig-Zag at the ready.


Rock on!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2020)

Getting ready to turn cloudy and cooler here. So windy this afternoon, I couldn't ride. But I got more of the Raleigh frame stripped down, and did some polish work on the cranks and other bits and bobs. Pedal rebuild next week, maybe. If I get ball bearings locally.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Sometimes the neighbours comment on the lovely aromas, generally in the warmer months but then Scott and Kayleigh have sampled my cookerying quite a few times.



Here people are rather... conservative... when it comes to food. Downside of living in the boonies. What I cook is usually considered "foreign muck" 

The quickest way to get them screaming and running towards the horizon?

Put garlic into something.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

Right, this sleepy Reynard is heading off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Today was cake day.
> 
> Got to work to find that two trays of cupcakes had been brought in to celebrate a belated birthday
> Then there were the leftovers from a leaving celebration yesterday
> ...


That's a NICE cake! I'll bet he loved it.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2020)

Bins are both ready for collection
Whilst I am going out for a few miles


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> If only I'd known, we had some in Aldi last week.


Weren't those ducks ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2020)

Morning .
It is slowly becoming lighter here . It looks like it is going to be a fine day with a few showers in the afternoon .
There is a planned ride for later .


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2020)

Good morning one and all. Beautiful Daughter just got up and wanted to watch a "Bicycle video". It looks like the indoctrination is working...


----------



## midlife (15 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're not alone.
> 
> Something like this "interest based advert"?
> View attachment 552520



Yep, had one now, blooming annoying.....


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2020)

No adverts here (yet!) 
Are ya'll paid up subscribers to CC?
I am, plus ad blockers, too.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2020)

I have trapped wind. 
I intend taking summat for it (not a kite..) so stand well clear, folks!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> No adverts here (yet!)
> Are ya'll paid up subscribers to CC?
> I am, plus ad blockers, too.


I got that from around midday yesterday on the phone and thought I must have accidentally touched a banner beneath the new post icon. If it starts to happen too regularly I'll install an adblocker. 
Meanwhile, the laptop is very sluggish today. I think there may be an update on the way.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2020)

Me too, one fullpage just appeared.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2020)

Is it worth a post on Site Support? 

I'm using 'Brave' browser on the Android mobile, and Firefox on the laptop.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> No adverts here (yet!)
> Are ya'll paid up subscribers to CC?
> I am, plus ad blockers, too.


These started this week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> These started this week.


Would that be deliberate, do you think? I ask because I haven't noticed any posts announcing changes.

Meanwhile, Task Manager tells me that there's a Microsoft Modules Installer Worker sucking my computer's resources away from me.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Would that be deliberate, do you think? I ask because I haven't noticed any posts announcing changes.
> 
> Meanwhile, Task Manager tells me that there's a Microsoft Modules Installer Worker sucking my computer's resources away from me.


No idea, but the swimming costume one I've just had is a departure from any of the banner adverts.

How can they charge so much for so little material?


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Would that be deliberate, do you think? I ask because I haven't noticed any posts announcing changes.
> 
> Meanwhile, Task Manager tells me that there's a Microsoft Modules Installer Worker sucking my computer's resources away from me.


Will that Modules Installer Worker return your computer resources when it's done.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2020)

Well I've been working out in the sunshine on the new old frame and have seen another frame number lurking underneath the paint .
The number runs across the bottom bracket and consists of 5 numbers .34336.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Will that Modules Installer Worker return your computer resources when it's done.


You'd hope so, wouldn't you?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> No idea, but the swimming costume one I've just had is a departure from any of the banner adverts.
> 
> How can they charge so much for so little material?


Less is more... 😂


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2020)

Morning from the shedoffice. Looking fine outside today. Forecast is some dry weather for the next few days.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Would that be deliberate, do you think? I ask because I haven't noticed any posts announcing changes.
> 
> Meanwhile, Task Manager tells me that there's a Microsoft Modules Installer Worker sucking my computer's resources away from me.


~ Any help ~


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Less is more... 😂


Couldn't get much less and still have something there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> ~ Any help ~


I'll try to translate that into a form of English that I understand later but first I'll try a reboot. M$ tells me that there is an update to be installed. That might get rid of the blighter.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

Mild and breezy with sunshine and showers here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent a large chunk of the morning picking apples for storing. Another crumble looms using the damaged ones. 

After lunch I have a bike ride planned, plus I have to do some judging in an online cat show. Then I might get some work done on the writing project.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Oct 2020)

After someone on here mentioning working at a desk while standing, I thought I'd have a bash and improvised a higher desk (yes, I put a huge plastic storage box on top of the desk then a flat board on top for my laptop to sit on with enough room to use a separate mouse). It's brilliant! No back pain, no restless feeling where I'm desperate to move about after 2 minutes sat at the desk. Yes, my legs were aching after hour three, but that is nothing compared to the back pain I get sat in a chair for half an hour. I shall continue standing while working at the computer for as long as I feel this good! Also, I could concentrate better - probably because I didn't have back pain distracting me.


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2020)

I've been out on my bike this morning, a very enjoyable 53 miles in the autumn sunshine.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

Currently waiting for a shower to move through before I can even think about a bike ride...


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2020)

I may have been a bit naughty today.

Our resident idiot neighbour 'bob the builder' dumped a load of building materials on 'shared land' 12 months ago. We left it, and since the plants have grown over it we didn't bother. A couple of weeks ago he dumped a load more building materials including wall insulation (that's going to blow away first windy day) and stacked it over 5 feet tall. It's basically fly tipping.

Chatting to my neighbour last night and she's furious about it as all she can see from her front window is this pile of rubbish. I logged the issue with the council this morning. They called me straight away. I explained I'd not seen him do it this time, so no witness, but I had got him doing it last time. Explained about his 'violent' threats when he's ever confronted. Anyway, council rep was round a couple of hours later, and whilst she was 'investigating', bob the builder's wife was leaving the house. Anyway the council person had a conversation with her - probably owned up to it being their mess. Hopefully it will be properly removed now or he'll just add to it.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Oct 2020)

Well the 'Fluff' mystery has been solved, he's not been seen since Sunday and Maz was getting worried but after a chat with next door it seems he's taken up residence there for a bit, only fair as one of their Cats (Mao) lived at ours for a couple of months a few years back.

however I know something that 'Fluff' doesn't, next week Scott and Keighley are away and a mate is looking after the house/animals so I bet he'll be back at ours cos he doesn't like strangers.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2020)

We went out for our cycle ride. 13 miles in total . We cycled down a hill and walked back up a mountain .


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

Well, I went out for a bike ride too, after the showers had blown over. I rode a 10 mile loop in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres, and had a headwind all the way around.

On the flip side, the post-ride  and chocolate suggestive really hits the spot.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

Right, time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to go and feed me.


----------



## tyred (15 Oct 2020)

I love these crisp, clear autumn nights. Another thirty odd miles on the fixed although not sure why there is so much traffic considering basiacally everything is closed. Relaxing now with a glass of Gerstel non-alcoholic beer which is actually quite nice and only fifty cents per can.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Oct 2020)

I'm getting a bit giddy. After this post i'm three away from my 20,000th CC post! I feel a bit like i did when the new millennium was approaching.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2020)

I've done the first cull in the online cat show class I'm judging. I've reduced the photos under consideration from 201 to 44. That's much more manageable.

I have the biggest class in the show (cats in outdoor settings), but I didn't set an entry limit, because I'd figured that a good chunk of the photos wouldn't be very good. And I was right.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2020)

I bumped into a couple downstairs who were looking for an address. They had West Riding accents and I found myself immediately slipping back into the accent. They of course didn't notice. I was just speaking English to them.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2020)

I just finished my ride from work when it started precipitating it down!!
Perfect timing as the rain was quite cold.. And wet..


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

Have just finished the latest batch of making digital copies of stuff about to go into my archive. I can put the scanner away tomorrow. The next job is to mount and label 24 assorted F3 and F3000 photos. The magazine and two programmes can be filed as is.

Time for a well-earned  methinks.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

Anyways, bed for me via hot bath with lots of scented bubbles.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, bed for me via hot bath with lots of scented bubbles.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're not alone.
> 
> Something like this "interest based advert"?
> View attachment 552520


Same here


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2020)

Time to start getting ready for Friday


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2020)

Morning.
I've just had my porridge and am now watching a bit of TV . Which bit ? The top right corner ! 
I went out and caught supper last night . I had for and chips and SWMBO had 2 pieces of Southern Fried Chicken and Chips .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2020)

Ooh! There's a red glow in the sky !


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2020)

I'm happy to report that I got a refund for a book I ordered on Ama zon!! 

£0.01

I'm not sure what to splash out on! Maybe I should invest in long term Canadian winter wheat? 🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have just finished the latest batch of making digital copies of stuff about to go into my archive. I can put the scanner away tomorrow. The next job is to mount and label 24 assorted F3 and F3000 photos. The magazine and two programmes can be filed as is.
> 
> Time for a well-earned  methinks.



When I read these posts I can't help wondering if your house is full of filing cabinets.


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2020)

I've woken up with a nasty cold - given I'm teaching from home and have only been out to go swimming this week (very distanced) I've no clue where I caught it.

In bed. Work'll have to wait to the weekend: the advantage of being on a professional contract.

Oh, and one of my eldest's two rescue cats he's abandoned with us whilst he's at university has taken advantage and is sat on me demanding attention.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2020)

It's all very quiet on here today. Here, however, the workers are removing a concrete plinth from the roof. This happens to be a very loud process. Earplugs in.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Oct 2020)

Do any of you have pets who nag? My dogs will sit themselves down in front of me and stare at me for up to half an hour before it's time for them to be fed. But not only that. The Yorkie knows when it's time to start cooking dinner, and let's us know. He knows when the kids have to leave for school, and let's us know. He's not subtle. I think he was a snake in a previous life, his stares are so intense. Nag, nag, nag all day long.

I think I may have been in the house too long. I may be cracking up. But I can't be. The dogs would have let me know.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Do any of you have pets who nag? My dogs will sit themselves down in front of me and stare at me for up to half an hour before it's time for them to be fed. But not only that. The Yorkie knows when it's time to start cooking dinner, and let's us know. He knows when the kids have to leave for school, and let's us know. He's not subtle. I think he was a snake in a previous life, his stares are so intense. Nag, nag, nag all day long.
> 
> I think I may have been in the house too long. I may be cracking up. But I can't be. The dogs would have let me know.


Yes, a small beagle who insists she knows when I should go to bed, and wake up. Since Covid, she does not want Mrs. GA to leave the house for any reason whatever.


----------



## pawl (16 Oct 2020)

Today’s bit of excitement Went to garden centre Bought a 2021 diary Page to a day Sack of potatoes from the veg stall.Had a espresso and a cheese scone 

Oh the excitement.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

Mild, still and overcast here today chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning doing, first, some general puttering about, and second, picking more bramley apples for storing.

About to have lunch, then this afternoon, I shall be picking more apples, spending some time judging my class in the Burmese show and then maybe I might squeeze in a bike ride as well.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Oh, and one of my eldest's two rescue cats he's abandoned with us whilst he's at university has taken advantage and is sat on me demanding attention.



You do realise that pictures are obligatory! 

Mend quickly, btw xxx


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Do any of you have pets who nag? My dogs will sit themselves down in front of me and stare at me for up to half an hour before it's time for them to be fed. But not only that. The Yorkie knows when it's time to start cooking dinner, and let's us know. He knows when the kids have to leave for school, and let's us know. He's not subtle. I think he was a snake in a previous life, his stares are so intense. Nag, nag, nag all day long.
> 
> I think I may have been in the house too long. I may be cracking up. But I can't be. The dogs would have let me know.



YES!!!

Lexi is the master of this, Poppy is a little bit more subtle.

Comes with the territory if you're owned by cats.


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2020)

I've marking and teaching preparation to do, plus management reports to write for management. But, to quote one of the girls I shared a student house with at university, "I'm poorly sick". So ...

Son's Argon E-116 TT bike has a fault. Apparently it's missing a brake part that some dimwit, when bodging his brake for the national youth TT, didn't fit 

The bike's with the LBS and I couldn't _really_ understand what they were telling me. So went hunting for anything that just might relate to TRP aero TT brakes. Found a brake pad and spring in the box marked 'stuff I don't know where it goes'. Couldn't find the old brakes and I think we lost them at the national. Somewhere.

Toddled off to the LBS to be told "that's what's missing." 

I'm convinced they think I'm some sort of idiot. But ... in my defence he _did_ have vaguely working brakes on the TT which the bodge needed to achieve. And we'd got no to time to do it. 

Personally I blame Argon for fitting over-fiddly TRP brakes which don't work properly, fit underneath / backwards and have over-complicated cabling  They were only added to the E-116 version and when the almost-identical E-117 came along were changed for a more sensible 'normal' brake.

Now back to bed to deal with student e-mails. The rest can wait until tomorrow / Sunday when I'm feeling better.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> When I read these posts I can't help wondering if your house is full of filing cabinets.



Boxes... And lever arch file thingamawatsists. 

But then I've been collecting stuff relating to Paul Warwick since 1987. That started out as a few newspaper clippings in an old exercise book. Now it has a gravitational pull all of its own. 

The several decades' worth of Autosport back issues isn't helping matters.


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> You do realise that pictures are obligatory!
> 
> Mend quickly, btw xxx



Thanks, cold medication's helping. And to answer your request ...

Cat 1 (Lee) - a large Manx rescued from abusive owners (that's a 5' x 3' rug!). Eats anything, including neighbour's pets, but is more sociable after 9 years with us:







Cat 2 (Adam) - rescued from being put down after a car hit it as a kitten and my eldest helped nurse him back to health. It's been my son's 'therapy cat' and they dote on each other:


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2020)

Can some kind person do sums/conversion for me please?

I need to put a 2 inches deep layer on sand on an area one yard wide by two yards across. Doing a sum in my head (in feet) that is 3 times 6 times one sixth, giving three cubic feet of sand. However  sand is ordered by weight. How many kilos of sand do I need. It does not matter if there is slightly too much, 

I am guessing that bag of sand would be about a cubic foot, and so would need possibly four bags. I think the Builder's merchants not far from here might want a more accurate figure. It is to make stable (and level) a base for a garden cupboard. The sand would be underneath paving slabs. 

The garden slopes at an angle of the depth of brick over the two yards. I have a small quantity of "hard core" to fill in the lower part.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Do any of you have pets who nag? My dogs will sit themselves down in front of me and stare at me for up to half an hour before it's time for them to be fed. But not only that. The Yorkie knows when it's time to start cooking dinner, and let's us know. He knows when the kids have to leave for school, and let's us know. He's not subtle. I think he was a snake in a previous life, his stares are so intense. Nag, nag, nag all day long.
> 
> I think I may have been in the house too long. I may be cracking up. But I can't be. The dogs would have let me know.



Oh yes. The cat's nag for food, or letting out into their cat run (house cats)


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2020)

When I tried to use goggle to calculate the weight, they start talking about the specific gravity, voids, and dry rods, which has me very confusled.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Can some kind person do sums/conversion for me please?
> 
> I need to put a 2 inches deep layer on sand on an area one yard wide by two yards across. Doing a sum in my head (in feet) that is 3 times 6 times one sixth, giving three cubic feet of sand. However  sand is ordered by weight. How many kilos of sand do I need. It does not matter if there is slightly too much,
> 
> ...



I'm already awash in a sea of measurement units. My favourite is "a depth of Brick".


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Oct 2020)

Been for a ride, showered, had ham and cheese toasties and now enjoying a cup of green tea 🍵


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2020)

Looks like I've been a bad boy.

Just had a phone call from HMRC saying I'm being investigated for tax fraud. 









Press 1 to be connected to.......

(like as if).

Blocked.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Can some kind person do sums/conversion for me please?
> 
> I need to put a 2 inches deep layer on sand on an area one yard wide by two yards across. Doing a sum in my head (in feet) that is 3 times 6 times one sixth, giving three cubic feet of sand. However  sand is ordered by weight. How many kilos of sand do I need. It does not matter if there is slightly too much,
> 
> ...



You need 130kg of sand. The actual weight required is 129.32kg.


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm already awash in a sea of measurement units. My favourite is "a depth of Brick".



I thought you would be okay with measurements. The depth of a brick refers to a building brick in the adjacent wall. By and large, I cannot see a correlation between the inclination of the ground and the cost of the sand. 

May I rephrase my question? How much does three cubic feet of sand weigh?


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You need 20kg of sand. The actual weight required is 19.36 kg but assume it’ll come in 20kg qtys.



Thank you. How did you calculate that, or did you just know?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> You need 130kg of sand. The actual weight required is 129.32kg.



@Speicher See correction above. I missed out one of the digits when doing the calculation on my calculator.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Thank you. How did you calculate that, or did you just know?



1 yard = 36 inches

So you need 72 x 36 x 2 = 5284 cubic inches of sand

A cubic inch of sand weighs 0.055lb, so the weight you need is 5284 x 0.055. = 285.12 lbs. There are 2.20462 lbs in a kg. So you need 285.12 / 2.20462 = 129.33 kg. So order 130kg.

I tend to do the calculations in metric or imperial then convert at the end. Don’t try and convert or mix units mid calculation.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Looks like I've been a bad boy.
> 
> Just had a phone call from HMRC saying I'm being investigated for tax fraud.
> 
> ...



The one I keep getting from yahoo is the one I'm suspicious of, its telling me that because I'm on an old login method I'm not going to be able to access my E-Mail on a third party app after a certain date at the end of the month, I've kept deleting the E-mails but am wondering if they are genuine.


----------



## postman (16 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Looks like I've been a bad boy.
> 
> Just had a phone call from HMRC saying I'm being investigated for tax fraud.
> 
> ...


Not just you.My daughter got a text today.Scrum words fail me with people like this.


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2020)

@Speicher - I had a go and, given


YukonBoy said:


> 1 yard = 36 inches
> 
> So you need 72 x 36 x 2 = 5284 cubic inches of sand
> 
> ...



I had a go but gave up at half a beach-full


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Oct 2020)

Listening radio, it’s currently 


View: https://youtu.be/4B2a6l6wM2k


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> @Speicher See correction above. I missed out one of the digits when doing the calculation on my calculator.



This part of west Worcestershire is known as being still in last century, but we usually still have our decimal points in the same place as the rest of country.

So in metric, one metre by two metres by 5cm equals 0.1 cubic metre.

A large bag of sand is 0.6 cu metres from the local builder's merchant. That is the equivalent of 40 bags of 25kg each. So I need seven 25kg bags. 

I have just consumed a late lunch of a sandwhich


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2020)

4 cm deep with red onion and cheese


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Thanks, cold medication's helping. And to answer your request ...
> 
> Cat 1 (Lee) - a large Manx rescued from abusive owners (that's a 5' x 3' rug!). Eats anything, including neighbour's pets, but is more sociable after 9 years with us:
> 
> ...



Ah, what a gorgeous pair of boys! 

Please do give them head rubs and chin tickles from me please.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

Right the Dear Leader has finished speaking.

I am going for a bike ride.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> This part of west Worcestershire is known as being still in last century, but we usually still have our decimal points in the same place as the rest of country.
> 
> So in metric, one metre by two metres by 5cm equals 0.1 cubic metre.
> 
> ...



Just shows how errors creep in converting imperial to metric. You’ve added a 21% error there, since a metre is 11.1% longer than a yard and you’ve multiplied them together.


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Just shows how errors creep in converting imperial to metric. You’ve added a 21% error there, since a metre is 11.1% longer than a yard and you’ve multiplied them together.



My apologies.  The man at the desk at the Builders' Yard Metre wanted to work in metric. I could not work out what a yard is in metric, and assumed that multiplying 1 by 2 by 0.05 would be easier than 0.9 x 0.9 x 0.05. Any excess sand will be used when I want to add grittiness to the clay (very heavy clay) soil.

I will re calculate it using a piece of paper and a pencil rather than in my head. The less sand to lift into my car, and lift out again the better.


----------



## postman (16 Oct 2020)

Just been adding to my Liked songs on Spotify.A few Shirley Bassey songs.Oh beautiful voice.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> My apologies.  The man at the desk at the Builders' Yard Metre wanted work in metric. I could not work out what a yard is in metric, and assumed that multiplying 1 by 2 by 0.05 would be easier than 0.9 x 0.9 x 0.05. Any excess sand will be used when I want to add grittiness to the clay (very heavy clay) soil.
> 
> I will re calculate it using a piece of paper and a pencil rather than in my head. The less sand to lift into my car, and lift out again the better.



Six bags as you describe, should do it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> I thought you would be okay with measurements. The depth of a brick refers to a building brick in the adjacent wall. By and large, I cannot see a correlation between the inclination of the ground and the cost of the sand.
> 
> May I rephrase my question? How much does three cubic feet of sand weigh?



Not me: I became a cabinet maker because I thought it would mean creating nice shiny things out of wood. I was most miffed when they started telling me to to maths.

Besides, Imperial measurements are a complete mystery to me, apart from feet and inches.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2020)

My grandson wanted to see Grampy so my wife brought him back with her . I wanted him to test out his electric pedal car anyway .
It worked once we found that it wasn't switched on ! He liked the way that it goes when you press the red pedal . Not sure if he's figured that out yet . He hasn't got the idea of steering yet . He almost ran Grampy over!  I jumped out of the way . He crashed a couple of times. It was a good job it was in slow mode as it was plenty fast enough . He twiddled with the knobs and liked the engine sounds . We also discovered that the headlights work , not sure if they come on with the music like disco lights .
Now we need to teach him how to steer .
I'm happy that the car is now working after its spell in a brook .


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

The world is a much better place after an hour and a half exploring local gravel trails with Max the MTB. Still a few tweaks required to the set-up (the FD needs lowering, as the chain rubs on the cage when it's on the granny ring) and the saddle slipped gradually lower during the ride.That was bloody hard work! Riding with the saddle too low, that is... And I couldn't change it, as it's a spanner job, not an allen key one. 

Bike handles fabulously on gravel, it's a bit more of a drag on the road, but that's easily rectified by upping the pressure in the tyres a bit.

I'll be as fit as a butcher's dog if I keep up with riding this bike all winter. I'm cream crackered!

Oh, and I scrumped some quince pears on my way around.  One is earmarked for tonight's apple crumble, likely I'll be making membrillo with the others, to go with the wedge of Manchego cheese I've got in the fridge. 

Post-ride  and choccy chip suggestive really hits the spot.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, what a gorgeous pair of boys!
> 
> Please do give them head rubs and chin tickles from me please.



Doesn't @DCLane need a chin tickle too - he's feeling poorly.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Doesn't @DCLane need a chin tickle too - he's feeling poorly.



Nope, a portion of chicken soup (aka Jewish Penicillin) is probably a better option. Trebuchet is armed and loaded.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

Anyways, almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2020)

Ever since this Covid stuff started, Friday has become my traditional pie and chips and bottle of Guinness night as I try to eat healthily every other day


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


Molly says she’s glad she lives with me as she likes her tea at 4!


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nope, a portion of chicken soup (aka Jewish Penicillin) is probably a better option. Trebuchet is armed and loaded.



Given I had to make dinner and then attempt - and fail - to fit the crankset to the new NeilPryde I need a break. And a bath.

Nice thought about the chicken soup though. Much appreciated. Jewish Penicillin ... I've learnt something today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2020)

Radio 4's News Quiz announced that Boris Johnson is going to turn the UK off and on again at midnight tonight. I thought I'd better warn you in case you had something planned.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Can some kind person do sums/conversion for me please?
> 
> I need to put a 2 inches deep layer on sand on an area one yard wide by two yards across. Doing a sum in my head (in feet) that is 3 times 6 times one sixth, giving three cubic feet of sand. However  sand is ordered by weight. How many kilos of sand do I need. It does not matter if there is slightly too much,
> 
> ...


I got this


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly says she’s glad she lives with me as she likes her tea at 4!



It's easier to give in than live with the Siamese version of "why am I waiting, I haven't been fed this month!" 

The tortie Siamese version comes with added volume and vim.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Given I had to make dinner and then attempt - and fail - to fit the crankset to the new NeilPryde I need a break. And a bath.
> 
> Nice thought about the chicken soup though. Much appreciated. Jewish Penicillin ... I've learnt something today



Take it easy xxx


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

That apple and quince pear crumble was lush btw...


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Radio 4's News Quiz announced that Boris Johnson is going to turn the UK off and on again at midnight tonight. I thought I'd better warn you in case you had something planned.


You mean something like attempting a reset/restart with a computer?


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean something like attempting a reset/restart with a computer?



Or a Formula 1 car...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean something like attempting a reset/restart with a computer?





Reynard said:


> Or a Formula 1 car...


Wouldn't trust him with either but I can't say anything about a F1 car because I've never tried rebooting one.


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2020)

I do shopping for my parents at the moment and my mother writes the shopping list on a scrap of paper and takes a photograph of the list and then sends me the photo in Whatsapp


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

Right, going to make myself a  and do a bit of online cat show judging.

Anyone else fancy a brew?


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, going to make myself a  and do a bit of online cat show judging.
> 
> Anyone else fancy a brew?


I'm waiting on the Water boiling, then I'll be making my own.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm waiting on the Water boiling, then I'll be making my own.



Just wanted to know how much water to put in the kettle.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Just wanted to know how much water to put in the kettle.


Wouldn't that depend on the cup being used. Small(pint), medium(2 pints) or large(8 pints).


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't that depend on the cup being used. Small(pint), medium(2 pints) or large(8 pints).



Not sure my bladder would cope with eight pints of tea!!!


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2020)

Actually, I'm not sure *anyone's* bladder would cope with eight pints of tea...


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Actually, I'm not sure *anyone's* bladder would cope with eight pints of tea...


I've used it a few times now. Saves refilling the two pint pot more than once.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> The one I keep getting from yahoo is the one I'm suspicious of, its telling me that because I'm on an old login method I'm not going to be able to access my E-Mail on a third party app after a certain date at the end of the month, I've kept deleting the E-mails but am wondering if they are genuine.


I believe they are. It will just save me going through thousands of old e-mails and the like.


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

I've now managed to reduce 201 photos to a final cut of 18 - 9 boy cats and 9 girl cats. Next step is to choose a top 5 from each, and the ones that don't make it will get a VHC.

Have had a good giggle - mainly cats doing things that are not terribly wise...


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

Anyways, I'm calling it a night.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I'm calling it a night.


You can't do THAT!!


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2020)

Morning all busy day ahead so time for some dark lonely miles  just me and Brian


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2020)

Good morning. There are rumours of Brunch today.

In other news, my "smart" phone has decided it doesn't want to charge so I'm hunting for another one.

What annoys me is the snotty message implying it's my fault...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2020)

Got some tea now.

I've emailed a friend who does complex computer related stuff about the phone, on the basis he probably has a handful kicking about and I really just want an alarm clock over the next few days: Watsapp and other luxuries can wait a bit.

The problem is that he's very generous and has a tendency to offer to buy one which I don't really want to happen. We shall see.

To be fair, he owns a rather successful company and even now probably earns in a month what I earn in six, but still...


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I do shopping for my parents at the moment and my mother writes the shopping list on a scrap of paper and takes a photograph of the list and then sends me the photo in Whatsapp


My wife said . "Doesn't everybody ? ".


----------



## DCLane (17 Oct 2020)

Woken at 6.30am by a skip wagon collecting the house opposite's skip before they move. They've been decent neighbours so I'm a wee bit forgiving.

Still feel grotty but I'm taking son no. 2 to ride the Drighlington hillclimb: from a pub to the top and then the brewery. He'd better win  The only advantage of this one is that it's a 10 minute drive rather than 3-4 hours for some.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2020)

Morning .
It is grey here.
I have got to change over a car door for my friend this morning . Not really looking forward to it . I'd rather have a nap .


----------



## tyred (17 Oct 2020)

Toasted wholemeal bread, smoked salmon and scrambled egg for breakfast


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2020)

I was thinking of slicing a banana into my porage, this morning, but, in the end, I didn't.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Oct 2020)

We're off on holiday today, fairly remote cottage in a fairly remote village in North Yorkshire, but still feel slightly apprehensive, hopefully we get some dry weather over the next 7 days & we can get some miles in.


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2020)

i've cleaned my razor and put it on charge this morning, it needs new blades but the cost of them isn't much less than buying a cheap razor.


----------



## Speicher (17 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Got some tea now.
> 
> I've emailed a friend who does complex computer related stuff about the phone, on the basis he probably has a handful kicking about and I really just want an alarm clock over the next few days: Watsapp and other luxuries can wait a bit.
> 
> ...



If it was me in that dilemma, I would take into account the following thoughts. When was he last very generous in buying something for you, and/or how often has he done that? Some people are able to be generous in a very graceful way. I would emphasise to him that you really just want a very basic phone, without the added "extras". 

He may own a successful company, but he knows that he cannot do what you do, and he likes to be generous.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2020)

I've been to 5 shops but still forgot to buy garlic, I've put the recycling out and returned home to find my flat smelling of lemon and garlic. It's great coming home to that smell. And now it's coffee time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Oct 2020)

Sitting next to Hugh Cornwell of The Stranglers at a David Sylvian concert, Hammersmith Odeon, mid-eighties. I plucked up the courage get into conversation with one of my musical heroes.

'Sylvian fan then Hugh?'

'Yes', he replied.


----------



## mybike (17 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You mean something like attempting a reset/restart with a computer?



{ctrl/alt/del} or {shutdown -r +0)


----------



## mybike (17 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, going to make myself a  and do a bit of online cat show judging.
> 
> Anyone else fancy a brew?



I imagine the quality of the image might vary.


----------



## mybike (17 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I believe they are. It will just save me going through thousands of old e-mails and the like.



Some of my emails have been lost, but there are still more than I care to think about.


----------



## mybike (17 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is grey here.
> I have got to change over a car door for my friend this morning . Not really looking forward to it . I'd rather have a nap .



I have a vague memory of taking off a mini door to do some repairs. Thankfully I've forgotten most of the pain.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Oct 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Sitting next to Hugh Cornwell of The Stranglers at a David Sylvian concert, Hammersmith Odeon, mid-eighties. I plucked up the courage get into conversation with one of my musical heroes.
> 
> 'Sylvian fan then Hugh?'
> 
> 'Yes', he replied.


That's a revelation a member of the Stranglers plays with toy rabbits


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> i've cleaned my razor and put it on charge this morning, it needs new blades but the cost of them isn't much less than buying a cheap razor.


Get a mirror, put some of that pink metal polish on it, and rub with the blade until the pink becomes silver-grey,working in a circular motion. Do that for each blade of the razor.


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> That apple and quince pear crumble was lush btw...



Just peeled a load of our apples from the garden. Apple and cinnamon pastries later to go with the beef in Guinness pie i need to make


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2020)

I gather from another thread that someone called classic33 is going to join cyclechat at 17:40. I wonder what took him so long.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Oct 2020)

I have just purchased two bottles of car glass cleaner for less than the price of a single bottle.

And in 45 minutes I will be finishing work and biking up to Ipswich to collect them.


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

Mild, still, and currently rather rainy here chez Casa Reynard.

It rained this morning for a bit, but then cleared up, so I decided on a bike ride. Good decision, because it started raining again while I was having my lunch - mushroom soup, beans on toast, and orange and two 

I have decided not to do very much this afternoon.

Oh, and I hate incredibly realistic dreams where things are what you wish them to be, and then you wake up and you know it's never going to happen. Aaaaargh!


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Just peeled a load of our apples from the garden. Apple and cinnamon pastries later to go with the beef in Guinness pie i need to make



Oooh, sounds yummy!


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2020)

First of the Christmas Lights have gone up in town.


----------



## DCLane (17 Oct 2020)

After the hillclimb this morning (son no. 2 won his category, came 4th and got £10) my LBS called. Apparently my son's disc wheel has an 11 speed cassette on. For a 10 speed TT bike. So toddled off there looking confused and sheepish. It's only ever been 10 speed although I lent it to someone for a couple of weeks. Maybe they swapped it and forgot 

Then went to pay the deposit for a carpet (stairs/landing) and order some carpet tiles.

Sat waiting on Hermes to deliver the bits for my NeilPryde with a coffee and a chocolate brownie I found at the back of the kitchen cupboard  and I'll then set up son's team media talk at 4.45 because some of the riders have been bad. Although it's not my son _this_ time


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2020)

Having made a Victoria sponge cake, I offered MrsPete a chance to lick my whisks before I did.

She actually turned my kind offer down!!!

Edit: She didn't want to suck the spatula clean either 😮


----------



## Speicher (17 Oct 2020)




----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Got some tea now.
> 
> I've emailed a friend who does complex computer related stuff about the phone, on the basis he probably has a handful kicking about and I really just want an alarm clock over the next few days: Watsapp and other luxuries can wait a bit.
> 
> ...



Just went to pick up said phone. I'd told him I need a glorified alarm clock and he said he had "a few which answer that description." and told me to go and pick one up. 

He handed my a box for a Galaxy S7. With the words "I had to upgrade so you can have this one"

He has to upgrade his work phone pretty frequently, so that wasn't a surprise, I just assumed he'd upgraded to the S7 and this box, contained an older model, because who keeps the box and bits for their old smart phone?

Apparently this guy does.

So I'm now the owner of a Galaxy S7 with all the original attachments, a bit more than I was expecting but I'm very grateful...


----------



## Speicher (17 Oct 2020)

I keep the boxes for all sorts of things, it keeps the instructions, bits and receipt and guarantee all together.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> First of the Christmas Lights have gone up in town.



Well it is December 12th.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2020)

I somehow thought @classic33 would have appeared a quarter of an hour ago. Maybe he's still time travelling.


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> View attachment 552984



That's about where I'm at too, on this particular Saturday night...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> I keep the boxes for all sorts of things, it keeps the instructions, bits and receipt and guarantee all together.



You're one of those _organised _people, aren't you?


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> I keep the boxes for all sorts of things, it keeps the instructions, bits and receipt and guarantee all together.



Likewise me.


----------



## Speicher (17 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's about where I'm at too, on this particular Saturday night...


Don't forget about Montalbano later!


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Don't forget about Montalbano later!



I won't!


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

Am currently sat by the fire, snacking on a bag of wotsits and listening to Man City v Arsenal radio commentary.


----------



## Moon bunny (17 Oct 2020)

My apple juice is all squeezed out and in demijohns.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Don't forget about Montalbano later!


I've still got half an hour of last week's to watch but thanks for reminding us - I was wondering when the next one would be.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2020)

Moon bunny said:


> My apple juice is all squeezed out and in demijohns.



I always think that sound like a kind of underwear from the 1800s, as in:

"Last night them outlaws went into Dead Skunk at midnight, ran the Sheriff outa town and sent him runnin' for the hills dressed in just his Demijohns..."


----------



## raleighnut (17 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Likewise me.


Me too, it's actually made me money by having the box/packing when I've sold HiFi gear, if you advertise something as 'boxed' when you sell it you can get premium price for it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Oct 2020)

I’ve set myself the target of riding 1000 miles in October. So far so good. Hopefully ice won’t intervene.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Am currently sat by the fire, snacking on a bag of wotsits and listening to Man City v Arsenal radio commentary.



An open fire?


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> An open fire?



Yup.

It also has a back boiler, so does the radiators as well.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Me too, it's actually made me money by having the box/packing when I've sold HiFi gear, if you advertise something as 'boxed' when you sell it you can get premium price for it.


Why don't cars come in boxes ?


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2020)

Moon bunny said:


> My apple juice is all squeezed out and in demijohns.


Dry press?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yup.
> 
> It also has a back boiler, so does the radiators as well.



Lovely. Love the woodsmoke as I pass through villages this time of year.


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Why don't cars come in boxes ?



This one does... 







But it's not going anywhere...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Why don't cars come in boxes ?








Box vans? Though this one isn't coming in a box van, it's going in one. (I took the picture last week so I could ask the grandchildren why someone might drive a car into a van on purpose.)


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

Anyways, food time. BBL8R


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> I have a vague memory of taking off a mini door to do some repairs. Thankfully I've forgotten most of the pain.


It was going well until I discovered that one of the wires in the new door loom had broken off from a connector . I had to strip out both wiring looms in the doors to swap them over . Once connected up everything was working , door lock, electric window , mirror and speaker . I need to order some plastic clips for the trim as they all broke . The colour doesn't look bad . The reason for all the rust in the old door was because it had had a new door skin in the past .


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2020)

Our kitchen floor is so cold I'm going to have to wear my boots to wash up (House shoes being inconveniently 200k away)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our kitchen floor is so cold I'm going to have to wear my boots to wash up (House shoes being inconveniently 200k away)


You need sock slippers!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Likewise me.


#metoo


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2020)

Escapism!

Houdini suffered from it .


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2020)

The beef and guinness pie (puff pastry top) was rather delish, and I ended up with 8 nutella pastries and 10 apple and cinnamon pastries.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> The beef and guinness pia (puff pastry top) was rather delish, and I ended up with 8 nutella pastries and 10 apple and cinnamon pastries.


I was wondering what happened on the 8th and 10th days of Christmas.


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> View attachment 552984




I've spent Saturday night ironing.


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I've spent Saturday night ironing.



Oh my.


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2020)

I'm watching 'The Shining'. I'm 50 and haven't ever seen it before ! BBC2 now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> I'm watching 'The Shining'. I'm 50 and haven't ever seen it before ! BBC2 now.


Heeeeeeeere's Johnny!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Oct 2020)

Always.
Been caretaker.
Of the Overlook....


----------



## Jenkins (17 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> I keep the boxes for all sorts of things, it keeps the instructions, bits and receipt and guarantee all together.


And me, until lockdown that is. I decided to have a complete clearout of the spare room and ditched all the old boxes, instruction leaflets and guarantees. It turned out that I'd even kept a couple of boxes when the contents had long been discarded.


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2020)

We were going for a walk this morning, but MrsF feeling a bit under the weather (bad cold sore). I did a bit of a garden tidy, cut back a few large bushes, and put stored some of the hanging baskets in the greenhouse. Then it was the cooking mentioned earlier.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I've spent Saturday night ironing.


Next stop, _"Celebrity Saturday Night Ironing" _. Judged on speed, ease of use and creases in line


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2020)

I'm watching MOTD


----------



## tyred (17 Oct 2020)

Enjoyed a forty mile test ride on my refurbished Peugeot, rides like a dream really, amazing the difference a new headset has made. No issue to report apart from Mafac brakes which wail like a banshee. No bell required here...




EDIT: Just need to dig out a better set of pedals. Those work but look like they went down with the Lusitania.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> Enjoyed a forty mile test ride on my refurbished Peugeot, rides like a dream really, amazing the difference a new headset has made. No issue to report apart from Mafac brakes which wail like a banshee. No bell required here...
> 
> View attachment 553083
> 
> ...


Straighten them out in a vice, and a rub-up. You'll not be needing any others.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> EDIT: Just need to dig out a better set of pedals. Those work but look like they went down with the Lusitania


I quite enjoy those type of pedals. I have big feet, and they tend to slip off other types of pedals. They are also, in some cases, refurbish-able.


----------



## tyred (17 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I quite enjoy those type of pedals. I have big feet, and they tend to slip off other types of pedals. They are also, in some cases, refurbish-able.



I like those type of pedals too but these have a lot of play in the bearings and they are the cheapo type which can't be easily dismantled to rebuild the bearings.


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2020)

Time to finish my  and head off to bed. I has a sleepy.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time to finish my  and head off to bed. I has a sleepy.


Take it to bed!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2020)

Just been told to go for a ride so guess what I am going for a few miles


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Just been told to go for a ride so guess what I am going for a few miles



It's a hard life.

I have to finish packing and get ready to catch a traim this afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's a hard life.
> 
> I have to finish packing and get ready to catch a traim this afternoon.


Need to ask.....a train or a tram? 

I am also thinking about heading out, although the roads are wet and it's still drizzling. Finding these days if I don't go out early it doesn't happen.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2020)

I'm up. The plan for today is a walk, then tidy the garden up, including the bird feeder that needs a good clean & sterilising. 
I might put it back in a slightly different place to discourage the bushy tailed rats..


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2020)

Morning .
No intention of going out yet . I haven't drunk my first  yet . Besides it's still a bit dark .
I think my wife mentioned the lawn yesterday . I must admit that we do have one !


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Need to ask.....a train or a tram?
> 
> I am also thinking about heading out, although the roads are wet and it's still drizzling. Finding these days if I don't go out early it doesn't happen.



Hehe. I missed that one...

Both.

I'll also be going through Karlsruhe where the trams operate like trains as well: they trundle up the high street in the cities, then bomb along the railway lines:







(L) Tram (R) Train.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Next stop, _"Celebrity Saturday Night Ironing" _. Judged on speed, ease of use and creases in line


I do have an iron somewhere but junked the ironing board as taking up space. Cannot remember when the iron was last used.


----------



## Moon bunny (18 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Dry press?


Spiedel water pressure juicer, borrowed from local orchard group.


----------



## Speicher (18 Oct 2020)

Moon bunny said:


> View attachment 553122



How do you iron clothes using that? 




Oh yes, I remembered that you are going to iron your apples.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2020)

Moon bunny said:


> Spiedel water pressure juicer, borrowed from local orchard group.
> View attachment 553122


Done a good job cleaning that before returning it.


----------



## Speicher (18 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hehe. I missed that one...
> 
> Both.
> 
> ...



Street running is fascinating. I have seen it in Chur and in parts of Italy. I also have a photo of one in Germany, but will need to consult the archives to find out where it was, possibly somewhere near the Harz Mountains.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2020)

If anyone wants me, I'm out in the garden, now..


----------



## Jenkins (18 Oct 2020)

Another relentlessly grey day in Suffolk, but the good news is that it's light grey rather than the dark grey of the past week.

Five hours down, three to go and that's another day's work done. Time for another coffee.


----------



## DCLane (18 Oct 2020)

Having had a ride round the circuit at Elland this morning, steadily as I'm still not great: https://www.strava.com/activities/4210896165

This afternoon will be sorting out the bike parts shed. In trying to find the missing parts for my son's TT bike, along with the NeilPryde re-build much is now in piles on the floor.

It needed sorting anyway. Now I've an incentive to do so.

Oh, and SIS's new 'GO Energy Bake's are not as nice as they advertise. Dry, sticky with hardly any filling


----------



## Kryton521 (18 Oct 2020)

SIS "Go energy bakes"? Can go do one! Horrible.

On my ride this morning I invented a new insult for stupid car driver; "Man with tiny penis desperate to show off the size of his c*ck!" Made me laugh! So did his driving actually as he wheel spun and accelerated to probably double the speed limit through the village.


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2020)

Mild, overcast and ocassionally attempting to drizzle here chez Casa Reynard.

I have insomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnia, so am curing that with a quiet, relaxing day and some sausage rolls with chilli sauce and lots of 

I did put a load of laundry on earlier, and I have put a fresh pack of loo rolls in the bathroom.


----------



## DCLane (18 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have insomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnia, so am curing that with a quiet, relaxing day and some sausage rolls with chilli sauce and lots of



Is that inability to sleep (recognise that) or the inability to stop eating (ditto) or the swapping of sleep for eating (happens when I've a pile of marking to do)? 

Anyway. Parts shed is tidied. Several youth cassettes and a youth chainring found and they can now go on sale this week. The solution? Put the new boxed tyres into a crate, leaving space for the rest.

It's surprising what you find: apparently I've got 3 LH Dura-Ace 9000 shifters and 1 RH one spare. Oh, and 5 LH Ultegra 6700 shifters and 3 RH ones.  Not sure if all the Ultegra ones work though. Also, I _thought_ I had a set of Ultegra 6800 in there. Clearly I don't 

But I did find about 6 Dura-Ace 9000 rear derailleurs, when I _thought_ we'd only got 2 spare. And a DA 9000 front mech plus some other DA/Ultegra spares. Plus a couple of 3T Aeronova carbon bars: don't remember those either.

And if you're wondering just why I've so many spares: having a racing 16 year-old means there's a few bumps.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Street running is fascinating. I have seen it in Chur and in parts of Italy. I also have a photo of one in Germany, but will need to consult the archives to find out where it was, possibly somewhere near the Harz Mountains.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioj3ZvmZUeU
Nice pictures of the South Shore Line running in Michigan City, Indiana.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4EB2iZEz3A
At about 3:00, video of bi-level "Interurban" cars. South Shore is the last interurban line running in The States
The next to last train is carrying white flags, which marks it as a second section, a supplemental train to take care of overflow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2020)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlPAWrPAYqU
Cab ride!


----------



## Hover Fly (18 Oct 2020)

At the other extreme

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBw00kweawE

(Cap Ferret is very disappointing to Northerners, containing neither caps nor ferrets)


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2020)

When I opened a kitchen cupboard door, just now, a packet of Knorr vegetable stock cubes fell out. 

I didn't even need them!


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Is that inability to sleep (recognise that) or the inability to stop eating (ditto) or the swapping of sleep for eating (happens when I've a pile of marking to do)?



I do believe you have it surrounded. 



> Anyway. Parts shed is tidied. Several youth cassettes and a youth chainring found and they can now go on sale this week. The solution? Put the new boxed tyres into a crate, leaving space for the rest.
> 
> It's surprising what you find: apparently I've got 3 LH Dura-Ace 9000 shifters and 1 RH one spare. Oh, and 5 LH Ultegra 6700 shifters and 3 RH ones.  Not sure if all the Ultegra ones work though. Also, I _thought_ I had a set of Ultegra 6800 in there. Clearly I don't
> 
> ...



Hmm, sounds a lot like those of my friends who race and rally. You are not alone, not by a long shot.


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2020)

Anyways, I have completed my Burmese Cat Club judging engagement. 

I also spent the afternoon watching the coverage from Goodwood. Just so lovely to see one of my all-time favourite racing cars (ex-Derek Warwick Arrows A11) being driven at full chat - *and* winning the one lap challenge.

Still maintain that the '89 Arrows A11 is one of the prettiest F1 cars ever built.  One of Ross Brawn's "genius moments."


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2020)

I just cycled up two hills and went down two others thereby working up a thirst. 






Then I bought some pakora and a red cabbage slaw, cycled home and ate them while watching the end of Inspector Montalbano.


----------



## mybike (18 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Get a mirror, put some of that pink metal polish on it, and rub with the blade until the pink becomes silver-grey,working in a circular motion. Do that for each blade of the razor.



Alternatively, grow a beard.


----------



## mybike (18 Oct 2020)

Anyone got any ideas about compressing ground coffee into those coffee logs?


----------



## mybike (18 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It was going well until I discovered that one of the wires in the new door loom had broken off from a connector . I had to strip out both wiring looms in the doors to swap them over . Once connected up everything was working , door lock, electric window , mirror and speaker . I need to order some plastic clips for the trim as they all broke . The colour doesn't look bad . The reason for all the rust in the old door was because it had had a new door skin in the past .



The mini didn't have a wiring loom in the door, thankfully.


----------



## mybike (18 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our kitchen floor is so cold I'm going to have to wear my boots to wash up (House shoes being inconveniently 200k away)



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Sue...lastic-/353213970293?var=&hash=item523d317775


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2020)

Have a  and am watching MOTD

Amazon have cancelled the order for the files that I put in last week as the supplier hasn't dispatched them. And I was so made up that I found somewhere that sold them in sensible quantities...


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

Spent some time mounting photos for my archive. Must swing by the local art shop to pick up some more card, as I don't have enough to finish this batch. Could buy online, I suppose, but I'm totally OCD about wanting to make sure the whole lot matches... 

Have also just nailed down a batch of Formula 3 timing sheets from 1989 on the Bay of E for not very much. The postage cost more. 

Never mind that though, time for another


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2020)

Turned cool and rainy this afternoon, so I couldn't go riding, and wound up getting more paint off the Raleigh frame instead. So it is all progress. I used some unbaked flatbreads to make a pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

Right, I'm going to turn in. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2020)

Morning all 
It's Monday again
First call of the day will be to one of my work customers as our supplier let me down Friday pm


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Anyone got any ideas about compressing ground coffee into those coffee logs?


Your coffee will taste like cr4p on a second brewing....


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2020)

I'm going to have a shower soon 🚿


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2020)

Morning from the Shedoffice. Looking dry out. 

I fitted narrower tyres to the 90's MTB yesterday to facilitate the use of full length mudguards for a less 'covered in poop' lunchtime 'commutes from home to home'. Couldn't get the guards on with the 2.4" tyres. The cheap 2.0's fit, just - also means it's ready to fit snow studs when it get's icy.


----------



## tyred (19 Oct 2020)

My laptop tells me that I've connected an audio device. I know that, I just did it


----------



## DCLane (19 Oct 2020)

Teaching from home as usual today.

Son no. 2's got a 'study from home' day whilst his school run their entrance exam for Year 7. So he's decided as it's vaguely sunny to go for a ride up Holme Moss - about 45 miles with just a bit of climbing. Clearly A-level work can wait.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2020)

Today's learning revision: an empty kettle never boils.

I got it right at the second attempt though. Coffee on the way.


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Teaching from home as usual today.
> 
> Son no. 2's got a 'study from home' day whilst his school run their entrance exam for Year 7. So he's decided as it's vaguely sunny to go for a ride up Holme Moss - about 45 miles with just a bit of climbing. Clearly A-level work can wait.



It's a little breezy this side of t'hill.


----------



## Speicher (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> I got this
> View attachment 552839



In the midst of the jollity of working this out, I forgot to thank @classic33 for this information.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> In the midst of the jollity of working this out, I forgot to thank @classic33 for this information.


I got that, did you get the sand?


----------



## Speicher (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> I got that, did you get the sand?



Not got it yet, but I have a man lined up to do the work, when the gardening side of his business goes quiet later in the year.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Not got it yet, but I have a man lined up to do the work, when the gardening side of his business goes quiet later in the year.


Just remember to get 'Sharp Sand' not Builders Sand


----------



## Speicher (19 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Just remember to get 'Sharp Sand' not Builders Sand



I explained to the man at the desk that it for levelling the ground for a base for a large garden cupboard/small shed. What is the difference then between sharp sand and builder's sand? Is bulders' sand for mixing to make cement that is used to build walls?


----------



## raleighnut (19 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> I explained to the man at the desk that it for levelling the ground for a base for a large garden cupboard/small shed. What is the difference then between sharp sand and builder's sand? Is bulders' sand for mixing to make cement that is used to build walls?


Yep, builders sand is very even in texture for making Mortar whereas 'Sharp' sand has small pebbles/stones in it so it will compact better and be more stable over time.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2020)

I've plugged a few USB bike lights into recharge.
And my Wahoo Elemnt, too.


----------



## DCLane (19 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> It's a little breezy this side of t'hill.



He _did_ say that when he got back; a headwind up and a tailwind back down = over 50mph. I prefer he doesn't tell his mum that 

About to give a lecture on buyer behaviour via the web to 150+ MBA students ...


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2020)

Schrodie has gone to his new home with my daughter . I'm going to miss him !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2020)

Oh dear! Schrodie likes his new home so much that he is sat on top of a cupboard near the ceiling !


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

Mild, vaguely sunny and a touch breezy here chez casa Reynard.

Have done a load of laundry this morning, plus cut up fruit for an orange and apple marmalade (it's a Marguerite Patten wartime recipe that's piqued my curiosity), booked an MOT test for the car, did some general puttering around and found time to work on my new writing project.

This afternoon I intend on making a pot of minestrone soup.


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Schrodie has gone to his new home with my daughter . I'm going to miss him !



Oh noes!!! They do leave pawprints on your heart. 

You do know the solution to this problem, don't you?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh noes!!! They do leave pawprints on your heart.
> 
> You do know the solution to this problem, don't you?


Webuyanycat.com?


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2020)

Lunch ride done. Old MTB with guards. What a surprise, riding through muddy puddles and not getting a face full ! 

On arrival home, I discovered MrsF had eaten the chicken soup I spied before I went out.


----------



## DCLane (19 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Webuyanycat.com



You _do_ know that website exists, don't you: http://www.webuyanycat.com/



Reynard said:


> Mild, vaguely sunny and a touch breezy here chez casa Reynard.
> 
> Have done a load of laundry this morning, plus cut up fruit for an orange and apple marmalade (it's a Marguerite Patten wartime recipe that's piqued my curiosity),



And tasting is when ... ? 

Went to get a haircut. They've shut down. So I'll continue to look scruffy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> You _do_ know that website exists, don't you: http://www.webuyanycat.com/


Er, no, I didn't!


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Went to get a haircut. They've shut down. So I'll continue to look scruffy.



Isn't that the 'required look' for most Academics ?  I'll let you off as you are Marketing, so I'd expect smart business attire.


----------



## DCLane (19 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Isn't that the 'required look' for most Academics ?  I'll let you off as you are Marketing, so I'd expect smart business attire.



Fully suited and booted in designer label sir; we have to reflect the brand. Except in this case it's the back corner of my wife's office.


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Fully suited and booted in designer label sir; we have to reflect the brand. Except in this case it's the back corner of my wife's office.



Well it's better than one of our Psychology Lecturers that used to wear a scruffy shell suit (years out of date). I've toned down to smart trousers, shirt and tie so not to make the scruffs (sorry academics) look too out of place.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh noes!!! They do leave pawprints on your heart.
> 
> You do know the solution to this problem, don't you?


Yes we are looking !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2020)

I've been fitting a larger triple chainset on my friend's bike . I said that it might need a new chain . He said that he had one and gave it to me with some spare links . His idea of a new chain is that it was new once ! 
I've stopped for the day one of his pedals won't come off .


----------



## mybike (19 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Your coffee will taste like cr4p on a second brewing....



I was thinking of burning it. Those logs are pretty good.



PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to have a shower soon 🚿



That's a relief.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2020)

Does anyone remember Bonsai Kitten ? 

🐱


----------



## mybike (19 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> My laptop tells me that I've connected an audio device. I know that, I just did it


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

Minestrone soup made. I've cracked open the landing window a touch just to let the aroma drift up the road... 

Anyways, that cat show in Maidstone went ahead over the weekend.  Plus, the lady who, when I said just because you can, didn't mean you should, told me I had mental health and anxiety issues over Covid, went to the show. She did both days and stayed overnight.

Irresponsible in the highest degree IMHO, considering she travelled to Kent from the outskirts of Liverpool. 

Rantette over, but gawd, I needed to get this off my chest.


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> And tasting is when ... ?



Wednesday, most like.  It's made using apple pulp and orange peel. Need to let the cut peels soak before carrying on.

Doesn't cost me much to try. Apples from the garden, the orange peels would've gone in the green wheelie bin and the sugar was a job lot I got from a community food project because they had too much. So worth a punt.


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

Oh, speaking of, I've just put my green wheelie bin out for collection in the morning. Not bothering with black bag this week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2020)

After a certain amount of searching and unpacking boxes in my apartment, I now know where my towel is.


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

I am waiting for my tomato, pesto and mozzarella tart to finish baking.

Because I have a hungry.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I am waiting for my tomato, pesto and mozzarella tart to finish baking.
> 
> Because I have a hungry.



Inspired by your culinary example, I'm going to _boil some eggs_.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> After a certain amount of searching and unpacking boxes in my apartment, I now know where my towel is.


You are a froody guy, really know where your towels at.


----------



## tyred (19 Oct 2020)

Relaxing now after an online dance class. 

It appears the stupid 5km travel restriction is going to be re-instated so that's all my cycling plans screwed for the foreseeable future


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> You are a froody guy, really know where your towels at.


What's he been using in the meantime though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Oct 2020)

I saw four windmills on my ride today


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I saw four windmills on my ride today


What were they riding?


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> What were they riding?



Or was Don Quixote tilting at them...


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Or was Don Quixote tilting at them...


He'd have to be careful tilting, he's low down.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> What were they riding?



The wind


----------



## DCLane (19 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> It appears the stupid 5km travel restriction is going to be re-instated so that's all my cycling plans screwed for the foreseeable future



Saw that - I'm guessing you already know every road within 5km.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Inspired by your culinary example, I'm going to _boil some eggs_.


*Note: He's not been back!!*


----------



## Jenkins (19 Oct 2020)

Half yearly review this morning. I've been warned that I'm heading for a top box marking so I resolved to try harder to do less otherwise it means I'll be expected to maintain the standard.

Unfortunately that went wrong later in the morning - it was spent unstacking boxes of jogging suits, opening then & checking the garments, then reasealing and restacking the cartons. They're not going anywher as the neckline & waistband contained something they shouldn't.









I've (mostly) blanked out the brand name while I wait for formal confirmation they they are fakes!


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Half yearly review this morning. I've been warned that I'm heading for a top box marking so I resolved to try harder to do less otherwise it means I'll be expected to maintain the standard.
> 
> Unfortunately that went wrong later in the morning - it was spent unstacking boxes of jogging suits, opening then & checking the garments, then reasealing and restacking the cartons. They're not going anywher as the neckline & waistband contained something they shouldn't.
> View attachment 553502
> ...


When you go, just tell them who's the boss. That'll see you drop a few points.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2020)

I've only just discovered that pygmy marmosets are also sometimes called finger monkeys. Now I can't help thinking that I am a finger monkey. That's what I use when I'm monkeying around.


----------



## Archie_tect (20 Oct 2020)

Apparently my increased pickled beetroot consumption has caused something of a run at Sainsburys... going to try Piccalilli tomorrow which I've avoided like the plague until now! There's a pork pie sitting in the fridge with my name on it, just call me Melton, or if you must be formal, Mr Mowbray.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Apparently my increased pickled beetroot consumption has caused something of a run at Sainsburys... going to try Piccalilli tomorrow which I've avoided like the plague until now! There's a pork pie sitting in the fridge with my name on it, just call me Melton, or if you must be formal, Mr Mowbray.



Piccalilli is *bleurgh*

What you really need is a good hone-made chutney. Recipe can be found HERE:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/recipe-reynards-wang-in-whatever-youve-got-chutney.255266/


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

Enough archiving for tonight. Time to stop and make myself a nice


----------



## slowmotion (20 Oct 2020)

I didn't eat a single vegetable today. I'm still alive. Maybe it's because I had a banana and a glass of orange juice at breakfast.

Who knows?


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I didn't eat a single vegetable today. I'm still alive. Maybe it's because I had a banana and a glass of orange juice at breakfast.
> 
> Who knows?


Did you have a fruit and fruit juice, or a herb and fruit juice though.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did you have a fruit and fruit juice, or a herb and fruit juice though.


Please pay attention! No vegetable or herb-like matter passed into The Sacred Temple That Is My Body in the last 24 hours.
Tomatoes and mushrooms don't count


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Oct 2020)

I've just eaten two plain digestives with my coffee.

Live dangerously, that's my motto.


----------



## slowmotion (20 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I've just eaten two plain digestives with my coffee.
> 
> Live dangerously, that's my motto.


Crikey!


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Oct 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Crikey!


I know... I'll never sleep now, I'm too excited


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

Sleep no more, it cried to all the house. Cawdor doth murder sleep therefore Macbeth shall sleep no more!

And on that note, I shall slope off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (20 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sleep no more, it cried to all the house. Cawdor doth murder sleep therefore Macbeth shall sleep no more!
> 
> And on that note, I shall slope off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


Ah. The road to Bedfordshire.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Ah. The road to Bedfordshire.


Nay, the


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> You are a froody guy, really know where your towels at.



That was the problem: for a short time I didn't, which as you know is potentially a serious problem according to The Guide.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> *Note: He's not been back!!*



As you were; I'm back.

All okay, it just took a while to dismantle the blast screens.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> Relaxing now after an online dance class.



Doesn't that damage the keyboard?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2020)

Morning world 
Lets all have a good day


----------



## sheddy (20 Oct 2020)

Asbestos name change
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-54608836


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2020)

today I've got the day off because of amassed overtime so I'm sorting my apartment out.

I've just put my duvet cover in the washer and right now I'm tidying the kitchen.

Before someone asks, yes I _did _turn the washing machine on...


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2020)

Morning .
It was grey and raining earlier when I got up , it has now cleared up and there is some blue sky and sunshine . I think we are supposed to have showers later .
Schrodie is slowly settling in to his new home . He has had breakfast and has now returned to hiding under a bed . We are missing him. My wife was in tears last night and this morning . I missed my early morning cuddle and having to towel him dry .


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> As you were; I'm back.
> 
> All okay, it just took a while to dismantle the blast screens.


Worried about shell fragments?


----------



## pawl (20 Oct 2020)

[
[/QUOTE]


I ate three Weetabix with mine.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Worried about shell fragments?



Exactly. And don't call me chicken: this is a serious matter and we don't need any bad yolks about it.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Exactly*. And don't call me chicken: this is a serious matter and we don't need any bad yolks about it.


Don't you mean eggsactly?

I'll leave you to crack the jokes.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Doesn't that damage the keyboard?


He's light on his feet.
You'll have seen Riverdance, or parts of it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> today I've got the day off because of amassed overtime so I'm sorting my apartment out.
> 
> I've just put my duvet cover in the washer and right now I'm tidying the kitchen.
> 
> Before someone asks, yes I _did _turn the washing machine on...



Update on Project Clean The Apartment:

Duvet cover et c, are now on the washing line. Hopes are high: the sun has come out so they may even dry within 24h.
I've swapped the dining table and the sofa in a brief large scale game of Tetris: now the table is in the brighter part of the apartment and I no longer face a blank wall when eating.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Update on Project Clean The Apartment:
> 
> Duvet cover et c, are now on the washing line. Hopes are high: the sun has come out so they may even dry within 24h.
> I've swapped the dining table and the sofa in a brief large scale game of Tetris: now the table is in the brighter part of the apartment and I no longer face a blank wall when eating.


Couldn't you have sat with your back to the wall, and one eye on the door.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2020)

Well we have applied for a mortgage . I mean kitten !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2020)

I have been out to a garage to get some moulding clips for the door that I fitted . The clips were the wrong ones . Apparently the ones I want only come with the door rubber seal ! . I can see that it will be stuck on .


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you have sat with your back to the wall, and one eye on the door.


Like my father.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2020)

And me, actually, I think it is a subconscious thing by this point.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Oct 2020)

I've just bought some Wensleydale with Apricot to try with my lunch. Quite looking forward to it.

Livin' on the edge, me...


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2020)

'Our' hedgehogs have been taking leaves into their house to supplement the straw I provided. I set a motion camera going last night and have videos virtually every minute from 02.00 to 06.00 of them scuttling around 😎


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2020)

A mundane question.. How soft should a papaya be when it's ripe and ready to eat? 🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you have sat with your back to the wall, and one eye on the door.



I don't need to sit with my eye on the door any more.

I always set the booby traps when I'm indoors.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't need to sit with my eye on the door any more.
> 
> I always set the booby traps when I'm indoors.


Just as long as you remember they're there, before you do anything.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Update on Project Clean The Apartment:
> 
> Duvet cover et c, are now on the washing line. Hopes are high: the sun has come out so they may even dry within 24h.
> I've swapped the dining table and the sofa in a brief large scale game of Tetris: now the table is in the brighter part of the apartment and I no longer face a blank wall when eating.



Just had lunch in the New Dining Area. It's much brighter and very pleasant, although the table is in the middle of the room now, in a space that previously was wasted because I'd just walk across it one or twice in the say. It is also a bit further away from the opposite wall than may seem natural because I park my bike(s) there of an evening (priorities people, priorities) so it feels like I'm in the middle of a vast and empty space. I hope I'll get used to it.

On the other hand the sofa is now more of a "shelf" but it always was: I've never been a sofa person.

In other news, the local sparrows have found something to eat on the veranda.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Oct 2020)

My step-granddaughter has been sent home after possible contact with coronavirus victims at her school. That's my support bubble out of reach for a little while. Meanwhile, my SiL is in A&E after being shot in the eye with an airgun by my grandson and my daughter is suffering from worrying bouts of arrhythmia. That's enough chaos for one day!


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Meanwhile, my SiL is in A&E after being shot in the eye with an airgun by my grandson



Ouch! I presume unintentional? Hope things improve for you.

I'm about to give my second 'live' lecture of the week rather than pre-recording for a different group ...


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

Mild, overcast and very blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

The right kind of weather for a bike ride, then. 

Spent an hour in the company of Max the MTB pootling on some muddy and gravel-strewn back roads around Pymoor that I haven't ridden for years, simply because I don't dare take the roadie or hybrid down there. Pretty good fun. Adding some more air in the back tyre has stopped the pogo-ing while pedalling and makes the bike a bit more lively on tarmac. Oh, and the saddle didn't slip this time!

Now about to have a nice big bowl of home made minestrone soup for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Well we have applied for a mortgage . I mean kitten !



Cool. 

You do realize that the best toy for a kitten is... another kitten...


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My step-granddaughter has been sent home after possible contact with coronavirus victims at her school. That's my support bubble out of reach for a little while. Meanwhile, my SiL is in A&E after being shot in the eye with an airgun by my grandson and my daughter is suffering from worrying bouts of arrythmia. That's enough chaos for one day!



Oh my sainted aunt!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh my sainted aunt!!!


Yes, it is all a bit WTF at the moment.


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2020)

Early lunch to get out on the old diamond Back - glad for the full guards as it was filthy out. Only my winter boots god dirty, which needed just a quick wipe with a sponge. Going to have to get used to 35 PSI and no suspension over the rough surfaces. Oooch !! More used to 28 PSI and 130mm of suspension - I'm going soft in my old age. 

Surprisingly warm, if breezy out. The heating is off in the shedoffice. !


----------



## tyred (20 Oct 2020)

I've just noticed that the lettering is almost worn off the A key on my keyboard but the Z key looks like new.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> A mundane question.. How soft should a papaya be when it's ripe and ready to eat? 🤔



Pretty soft. 

Ideally, the stalk end should just start going black. Then saw it in half, remove the seeds and scoop out the flesh with a spoon.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Early lunch to get out on the old diamond Back - glad for the full guards as it was filthy out. Only my winter boots god dirty, which needed just a quick wipe with a sponge. Going to have to get used to 35 PSI and no suspension over the rough surfaces. Oooch !! More used to 28 PSI and 130mm of suspension - I'm going soft in my old age.
> 
> Surprisingly warm, if breezy out. The heating is off in the shedoffice. !



I bet your knees definitely noticed the difference...

Sounds like a good ride tho


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

Lunch was delectable.

Now about to get cracking on the orange and apple marmalade.


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2020)

New neighbours opposite, who've over-paid for the house imo because almost everything's new and there's demand due to the secondary school improving massively, have decided to rip everything out before they move in. Kitchen, carpets, re-decorate, the lot. 

Why someone pays over the going market rate for a lovely-looking house and then re-do it all baffles me  They've clearly got more money than me/sense to pay £15-30k more than they should.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

That's just bonkers... 

If there was only a couple of grand in it, then maybe, but that sort of money buys a hell of a lot of books and bicycles...


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's just bonkers...
> 
> If there was only a couple of grand in it, then maybe, but that sort of money buys a hell of a lot of books and bicycles...



Absolutely. They've paid 3-bed detached money for a small 3-bed semi because it was immaculate. My house (4/5 bed detached) wasn't much more 

And then to rip it all out and start again baffles and annoys me. Looks like windows are going as well because they don't like the cross-hatching: they've been in only 3 months. It's a waste of decent items. Their money is theirs to waste.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Absolutely. They've paid 3-bed detached money for a small 3-bed semi because it was immaculate. My house (4/5 bed detached) wasn't much more
> 
> And then to rip it all out and start again baffles and annoys me. Looks like windows are going as well because they don't like the cross-hatching: they've been in only 3 months. It's a waste of decent items. Their money is theirs to waste.



And then you wonder why some people always moan that they're broke...


----------



## Speicher (20 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Doesn't that damage the keyboard?



Not if it just a gentle tap dance.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Not if it just a gentle tap dance.



Don't get that here. I get the heffalump tortie dance. 

Lost track of the number of times I've had to put the keys back. Although one or two are broken beyond repair, but fortunately they're not ones I use much...


----------



## raleighnut (20 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Don't get that here. I get the heffalump tortie dance.
> 
> Lost track of the number of times I've had to put the keys back. Although one or two are broken beyond repair, but fortunately they're not ones I use much...


Talking about the heffalump tortie dance I'm currently being treadled into submission by mine


----------



## dave r (20 Oct 2020)

I got my timing right this afternoon, I got the washing in and five minutes later its raining, so thats a line full dried today.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Talking about the heffalump tortie dance I'm currently being treadled into submission by mine



Ah, give her a chin tickle from me


----------



## tyred (20 Oct 2020)

I'd hoped to get one proper night ride in before this stupid 5km restriction thing but it is absolutely pouring down, so much so that I think i might build myself an ark instead. Anyone know where I can buy some gopher wood and get a tape measure graduated in Cubits?


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I'd hoped to get one proper night ride in before this stupid 5km restriction thing but it is absolutely pouring down, so much so that I think i might build myself an ark instead. Anyone know where I can buy some gopher wood and get a tape measure graduated in Cubits?



Ah go on, go on, go on. You'll regret it if you don't


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Oct 2020)

There's a wicked speed bump on the way into Lidl's car park. A rather over enthusiastic bunny hop catapulted my pannier off the bike entirely! That's never happened to me before.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2020)

I looked on line for some plastic clips, £2.80 per clip!  The door needs 6. I've ordered a tube of Tiger Seal .


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My step-granddaughter has been sent home after possible contact with coronavirus victims at her school. That's my support bubble out of reach for a little while. Meanwhile, my SiL is in A&E after being shot in the eye with an airgun by my grandson and my daughter is suffering from worrying bouts of arrythmia. That's enough chaos for one day!


Hopefully there'll be minimum damage with regards the eye. And your support bubble will return to normal, with no damage done.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully there'll be minimum damage with regards the eye. And your support bubble will return to normal, with no damage done.


I'm sure it will return to normal, albeit the new normal. I'm not sure how long I should wait before going back into the bubble.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm sure it will return to normal, albeit the new normal. I'm not sure how long I should wait before going back into the bubble.


Thought it was when isolation ended.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

Orange and apple marmalade made - from a WW2 recipe by Marguerite Patten.

I'll be damned, it's bloody good. 

Not bad for some orange peel and a bunch of windfall Bramleys...


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I'd hoped to get one proper night ride in before this stupid 5km restriction thing but it is absolutely pouring down, so much so that I think i might build myself an ark instead. Anyone know where I can buy some gopher wood and get a tape measure graduated in Cubits?



I can terbuchet a tin bath over. But you may need to patch it prior to use.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I'd hoped to get one proper night ride in before this stupid 5km restriction thing but it is absolutely pouring down, so much so that I think i might build myself an ark instead. Anyone know where I can buy some gopher wood and get a tape measure graduated in Cubits?


There's a place, farm supply shop, on the Swinford Road, just outside Foxford. Have a word with the old fella, not his son. He can get most things for you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Thought it was when isolation ended.


It would be, however, next week is half term so I don't know when she would have been let back to school.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It would be, however, next week is half term so I don't know when she would have been let back to school.


14 days isolation period. However,
_"If you have been informed that you are a contact of a person who has had a positive test result for coronavirus ( COVID-19 ), medical advice is clear: you must immediately self-isolate at home for 14 days from the date of your last contact with them."_

As clear as mud really.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

I have a


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> 14 days isolation period. However,
> _"If you have been informed that you are a contact of a person who has had a positive test result for coronavirus ( COVID-19 ), medical advice is clear: you must immediately self-isolate at home for 14 days from the date of your last contact with them."_
> 
> As clear as mud really.


I don't think schools are using such a long self-isolation period. I just found out that she's been told isolate herself until the 27th. I last saw her in the middle of last week and she knew nothing about it then, so that's definitely less than 14 days.


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2020)

Son no. 2's on a 'rest day'. Except he's just been co-opted by his team to race in the new Zwift Racing League tonight. In the 'top' tier against the professionals  Apparently they entered two teams and are short so have dragged in a couple of their Under 16's.

Having seen the entry list  I'll have a bucket ready just in case ...


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

Have fed the cats. Soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, give her a chin tickle from me


Tried that, she's gnawing at my knuckle now.


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2020)

Son no. 2 finished in the lead group with his team, no  and so has Zwift League Points or something. Job done.

Me? I ended up DS-ing* the group with a  as the team DS was with Team 1 and had left Team 2 to themselves 

* Directeur Sportif for the uninitiated. Basically the one who's supposed to know what to do and keeps them informed and together. I know nothing ...


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Son no. 2 finished in the lead group with his team, no  and so has Zwift League Points or something. Job done.
> 
> Me? I ended up DS-ing* the group with a  as team DS was with Team 1 and had left Team 2 to themselves
> 
> * Directeur Sportif for the uninitiated. Basically the one who's supposed to know what to do and keeps them informed and together. I know nothing ...



DS on Zwift.... were you caught watching Netflix ?


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Tried that, she's gnawing at my knuckle now.



One of those "cheesegrater" nibbles? Or something more ouchy?


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> DS on Zwift.... were you caught watching Netflix ?



I wish - it's this: https://wtrl.racing/zrl/Zwift-Racing-League.php the Premier Division of Zwift's new racing league. Pits pro's against decent amateurs using Zwift and tonights was the team time trial. Zwift, Discord for chat and another screen for live performance data.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> * Directeur Sportif for the uninitiated. Basically the one who's supposed to know what to do and keeps them informed and together. I know nothing ...



Ah, the man bearing the duck tape and gorilla glue, just in case the bee in the bonnet doesn't work...


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, the man bearing the duck tape and gorilla glue, just in case the bee in the bonnet doesn't work...



Or the sick bucket with Zwift Races.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> One of those "cheesegrater" nibbles? Or something more ouchy?


Nah just a 'grooming' type nibble, Kizzy does it a lot.I think it has to do with her being separated from her mum far too early, she still had blue eyes and was small enough to stand on my palm so I'd say 5 or 6 weeks old. Not our choice, she came from Maz's Avon rep who used to fuss our GSD when she came round but when he died asked if we were getting another I said no we're thinking of another Cat though and she mentioned her Cat had just had Kittens would we want one and I said yes. About a month later the rep came round again and after collecting the Catalogue asked if we were still interested so I again said yes and a few days later Anna (the rep) came round with 2 boxes one with Maz's Lotions and Creams and the other with this tiny Kitten that had probably only just been weaned. When I got home Maz showed me Kizzy and I knew she was too young really but there was nothing I could do and Kizzy has grown into a lovely Cat but very 'clingy' almost like she 'imprinted' on us but then we were feeding her 5 times a day (little meals) for about a month so it was almost like 'hand rearing' her.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Or the sick bucket with Zwift Races.



Eeeek!

Glad my cycling is much more of the bimbling variety.


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eeeek!
> 
> Glad my cycling is much more of the bimbling variety.



Not funny Virtual races - I'd rather do that effort in real life... I don't do them, nor hill climb TT's any more....


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Nah just a 'grooming' type nibble, Kizzy does it a lot.I think it has to do with her being separated from her mum far too early, she still had blue eyes and was small enough to stand on my palm so I'd say 5 or 6 weeks old. Not our choice, she came from Maz's Avon rep who used to fuss our GSD when she came round but when he died asked if we were getting another I said no we're thinking of another Cat though and she mentioned her Cat had just had Kittens would we want one and I said yes. About a month later the rep came round again and after collecting the Catalogue asked if we were still interested so I again said yes and a few days later Anna (the rep) came round with 2 boxes one with Maz's Lotions and Creams and the other with this tiny Kitten that had probably only just been weaned. When I got home Maz showed me Kizzy and I knew she was too young really but there was nothing I could do and Kizzy has grown into a lovely Cat but very 'clingy' almost like she 'imprinted' on us but then we were feeding her 5 times a day (little meals) for about a month so it was almost like 'hand rearing' her.



Awh xxx 

Yes, that is an issue with hand-rears i.e. the clingy thing - a friend of mine does the hand rearing for our branch of CP. Only just weaned would put her around 4 to 5 weeks, which is way to young to be away from mum and siblings, as well you know. GCCF mandates a minimum of 13 weeks for homing kittens.

Lexi is the "groomer" here, but then she is also a bit bitey, ranging from a nibble to a full-on chomp. Poppy is the biffer.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Not funny Virtual races - I'd rather do that effort in real life... I don't do them, nor hill climb TT's any more....



I'm just too slow to even think about thinking about it


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Not funny Virtual races - I'd rather do that effort in real life... I don't do them, nor hill climb TT's any more....



I do, but we've only got one smart turbo. I've even won a couple in the C category, albeit when the other 'competitors' were disqualified for too much power output. It's a useful training tool.



Reynard said:


> I'm just too slow to even think about thinking about it



There's always the 'D' category


----------



## slowmotion (20 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> A mundane question.. How soft should a papaya be when it's ripe and ready to eat? 🤔


I like them a bit softer than a melon.

That doesn't really help, does it?


----------



## raleighnut (20 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Awh xxx
> 
> Yes, that is an issue with hand-rears i.e. the clingy thing - a friend of mine does the hand rearing for our branch of CP. Only just weaned would put her around 4 to 5 weeks, which is way to young to be away from mum and siblings, as well you know. GCCF mandates a minimum of 13 weeks for homing kittens.
> 
> Lexi is the "groomer" here, but then she is also a bit bitey, ranging from a nibble to a full-on chomp. Poppy is the biffer.


Luckily I had an idea of how to care for her having been involved with these in the early 90's

http://www.redgatefarmanimalsanctuary.co.uk/


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> There's always the 'D' category



Is that category suitable for a cyclist who tops out at 11 mph?


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Luckily I had an idea of how to care for her having been involved with these in the early 90's
> 
> http://www.redgatefarmanimalsanctuary.co.uk/



Cool, good for you.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

Finished mounting and labelling another batch of photos for the archive. I am hoping that the art shop has mounting card in stock, as I only have three A4 sheets left.

I have refilled the cats' water dispenser bowl thingy.

And I now have a


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2020)

Good morning all and it's hump day so enjoy it


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2020)

Morning.
It's lovely out . It's waining! 
I have put our garden waste bin out .


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2020)

I can confirm its just about damp underfoot in poshshire as well


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I can confirm its just about damp underfoot in poshshire as well


Damp underfoot and overhead here in London.


----------



## Cathryn (21 Oct 2020)

It's the last day of term! We survived Term 1 AND my class made some progress! I'm pooped.


----------



## DCLane (21 Oct 2020)

Went for a swim. Got told to move from the 'medium' into the 'fast' lane by the pool attendant. I'm _not_ a 'fast' swimmer


----------



## pawl (21 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Is that category suitable for a cyclist who tops out at 11 mph?




That fast .I’m envious


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2020)

We've just had a flock of 10 Goldfinches at our bird feeders!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2020)

The bath I just ran is a little bit too hot. I'll have breakfast first and then see how the liquid entropy has progressed. Scrambled eggs on sourdough.


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2020)

Morning from the shedoffice. Fairly mild today, so the heating is off. I have to run two of the gang to the vets for their vaccinations later. Fortunately three of them are on a 'vaccination's for life' deal. As these two are now two years old, we've covered the 'fee', so next year onwards it's free !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2020)

My wife just found some sad news . Bowood Estate are having to fell 400 trees due to Ash Dieback!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just found some sad news . Bowood Estate are having to fell 400 trees due to Ash Dieback!



That's a lot of tree's


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2020)

♻ Bin today..


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2020)

More mundane news is that there is a ladybird wandering across my lounge ceiling at the moment. 
🐞


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Minestrone soup made. I've cracked open the landing window a touch just to let the aroma drift up the road...
> 
> Anyways, that cat show in Maidstone went ahead over the weekend.  Plus, the lady who, when I said just because you can, didn't mean you should, told me I had mental health and anxiety issues over Covid, went to the show. She did both days and stayed overnight.
> 
> ...



Just look at the stats, deaths are within average limits for this time of year.


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> Relaxing now after an online dance class.
> 
> It appears the stupid 5km travel restriction is going to be re-instated so that's all my cycling plans screwed for the foreseeable future


 Don't tell anyone?


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> What's he been using in the meantime though.



Standing on the balcony, letting the breeze do the job.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Don't tell anyone?


Slightly different laws over other. You can be stopped at any mobile checkpoint, regardless of means of travel.


----------



## tyred (21 Oct 2020)

I've just used David Jason's autobiography to raise my computer monitor by about 1.5 inches.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2020)

The thread on my crank removing tool has just stripped ! . I've had it a few years now .


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

Mild, breezy and rather soggy here chez Casa Reynard.

Had to don snorkel and flippers to splish splash my way to the art shop this morning. Photo corners, check, masking fluid, check, black archival mounting card, nope. So sorry, supplier failed to deliver. Meh. 

Have consoled myself with a large bowl of minestrone soup, two slices of buttered toast and a banana for lunch, and I am now comfortably ensconced at my desk working on a writing project.

Oh, and the postie bought the stash of F3 timing sheets that I picked up for a song on the Bay of E.


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2020)

Gone very dark and wet here. Might need to think about some walkway lights for the winter for getting to the shedoffice !


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Gone very dark and wet here. Might need to think about some walkway lights for the winter for getting to the shedoffice !



String some fairy lights up


----------



## DCLane (21 Oct 2020)

Drove to Widnes and back to collect the TT disc I won cheaply on eBay earlier this week. My son'll be racing against the seller next year.


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just as long as you remember they're there, before you do anything.



Does he ever do anything?


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Does he ever do anything?


Boils eggs.


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Drove to Widnes and back to collect the TT disc I won cheaply on eBay earlier this week. My son'll be racing against the seller next year.



You managed to survive Widnes then ! Essential Travel....


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> New neighbours opposite, who've over-paid for the house imo because almost everything's new and there's demand due to the secondary school improving massively, have decided to rip everything out before they move in. Kitchen, carpets, re-decorate, the lot.
> 
> Why someone pays over the going market rate for a lovely-looking house and then re-do it all baffles me  They've clearly got more money than me/sense to pay £15-30k more than they should.



Bungalow down the road from us, the garage was on the side at the back, it's been demolished to widen the back to the width of the garage, then the garage rebuilt in front. The rest of the frontage is being moved forward to the same position as the front of the new garage.


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Is that category suitable for a cyclist who tops out at 11 mph?



11? I usually manage an average of 7!


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> That's a lot of tree's



A lot of firewood.

One gets obsessed with these things.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just found some sad news . Bowood Estate are having to fell 400 trees due to Ash Dieback!



No great surprise sadly, although there's a lot of hope that Ash won't be like Elm because it has a wider genetic diversity: apparently early signs are that a larger percentage is resistant, and given that they grow like weeds it should make a comeback.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Is that category suitable for a cyclist who tops out at 11 mph?



Good grief @Reynard: that's _nearly 17 km/h... _


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> 11? I usually manage an average of 7!



At 11 mph, I'm heading rapidly towards flat-out-sprint territory. 

I normally bimble at around two or three mph less than that. If there's a headwind (inevitable out here in the fens), it's a lot of mph less than that.  I'm the cyclist everyone overtakes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Does he ever do anything?





classic33 said:


> Boils eggs.


I resemble that remark: I made a sandwich yesterday too. So there.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good grief @Reynard: that's _nearly 17 km/h... _



Yebbut it's very flat here...


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I resemble that remark: I made a sandwich yesterday too. So there.



I'm sure you meant *resent*


----------



## dave r (21 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> 11? I usually manage an average of 7!



Makes my 13-14mph average look quick.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yebbut it's very flat here...



Well, yes, I could manage higher speeds on the downhills around Stuttgart, but then of course I had to go back up...


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm sure you meant *resent*



I was attempting to make a comedic retort...

Admittedly a pretty rubbish one but still...


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> That fast .I’m envious



Ooops... 

Mind, at that speed, my poor little legs are whirling around like a whirly thing. It's not something I can keep up for long LOL


----------



## DCLane (21 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> You managed to survive Widnes then ! Essential Travel....



Seller indoors & me outdoors. Box put outside for me to pick up. Drove there and drove back without stopping.

Widnes? Where the seller was is nice, but the rest  

Oh. And there was a HUGE black cloud over Manchester. Covid-related or is it always like that?


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

Although generally, I don't care about speed. I just go where I want to go at a comfortable pace.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I resemble that remark: I made a sandwich yesterday too. So there.


Edible, with no after effect's.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

Hmmm, it's that time of day where a  and a biskit is called for...

BRB


----------



## tyred (21 Oct 2020)

Four minutes of work left for today.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2020)

This area has seen a lot of trees disappear over the years. In the 70's the majestic elms were wiped out . We have some small elms and an ash tree at the bottom of our garden . The elms are showing signs of the disease and I would hate to see the ash tree go .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Oct 2020)

Been cycling in the rain and now time for some green tea


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

I now have a 

Didn't fancy a biskit in the end, so have winkled out a nice miniature bar of 70% Green & Black


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Edible, with no after effect's.



So far so good.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

I have been joined on my chair by a purry tortoiseshell cat.

And it seems to have stopped raining.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Seller indoors & me outdoors. Box put outside for me to pick up. Drove there and drove back without stopping.
> 
> Widnes? Where the seller was is nice, but the rest
> 
> Oh. And there was a HUGE black cloud over Manchester. Covid-related or is it always like that?


It sounds like you missed the worst of the wetness of a Widnes Wednesday.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It sounds like you missed the worst of the wetness of a Widnes Wednesday.



How quickly can you say that without getting your ting in a twost?


----------



## DCLane (21 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> How quickly can you say that without getting your ting in a twost?



'Allo 'Allo fan? Or just of Officer Crabtree / Arthur Bostrom? 

My French is as bad as his. The locals tell me to stop when I attempt abysmal French on holiday (9 of the past 11 years) usually with "thanks, but please stop murdering our language"


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> 'Allo 'Allo fan? Or just of Officer Crabtree / Arthur Bostrom?
> 
> My French is as bad as his. The locals tell me to stop when I attempt abysmal French on holiday (9 of the past 11 years) usually with "thanks, but please stop murdering our language"



I've been known to watch an episode or three... 

French is actually my first language, but I don't speak it much anymore. There isn't a great deal of demand for it in deepest, darkest East Anglia...


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> So far so good.


Always good to hear.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

Time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

A bitsas tonight, to clear the last of the leftovers from the fridge. Plus I'll be poaching some peaches that I bought on sticker in an effort to try and redeem what has, up until now, been a rather unpleasant eating experience.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2020)

I've nearly been a vegetarian for two days.. Apart from the chicken in my stir fry, this evening..

Oh, and a bacon sarnie for lunch. 👍🏼


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2020)

Why is it that gluten free pastry tastes all gritty ? . It's alright if you want the experience of you sitting on a beach with the wind blowing sand around whilst eating a pasty .


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Oct 2020)

Made pesto from allotment grown carrot greenery allotment garlic and spring onions green stalks for dinner. Didn't expect much but it was bloody lovely with pasta.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Oct 2020)

Madame Fondo Craddock is cooking Scottish fresh crab delivered approx 3 hours ago. At 11am I had a McDonalds triple sausage and egg McMuffin.

It might well be a game of two halves, Brian.


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Oh. And there was a HUGE black cloud over Manchester. Covid-related or is it always like that?



It's a 'feature'. 😄


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Oct 2020)

Overtook one of those new fangled electrickery scooters today. Lazy bugger.


----------



## gavgav (21 Oct 2020)

Went into work, for a meeting yesterday, for the first time in 7 months. Felt very strange, after working from home for so long. Some things never change though.......commuter traffic and no hot water in one of the loo’s!! Apart from the joys of having to wear a mask for 4 hours, it was nice to catch up with a couple of people that I’ve only seen on a laptop screen, since Covid hit. Oh and a bonus.....work trousers still fit


----------



## DCLane (21 Oct 2020)

Cold's come back  which probably means no national hill climb on Sunday for me 

Son no. 2 is taking part though.


----------



## Cathryn (21 Oct 2020)

I


Illaveago said:


> My wife just found some sad news . Bowood Estate are having to fell 400 trees due to Ash Dieback!


im local to Bowood too! That’s so sad


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Oct 2020)

Just 260 miles to go to hit 1000 miles for October. Got an audax on Sat that’ll take care of roughly half of that. Averaging 43.7 miles per ride so far. Looking forward to easing back come November!


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

Finished the leftovers for supper (a random collection of tomato & mozzarella tart, braised red cabbage and some spaezele with the last of the sauce from the pork) plus the poached peaches. But I am still somewhat peckish.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Oct 2020)

Apart from the pork bit! 😁


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Apart from the pork bit! 😁



Well, it was pork shoulder (62p on yellow sticker) braised in cider with apple and onion, and then finished with creme fraiche and a dollop of mustard.


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2020)

Luna and Simba had their vaccinations earlier - all very slick, drop animal at door, they take in. you wait in car, the they phone to collect. Both have been sleepy this afternoon, and younger sister Kyoto keeps wondering why they aren't playing.


----------



## tyred (21 Oct 2020)

Orange or blackcurrant cordial? Such difficult decisions to have to make at this time of night.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> Orange or blackcurrant cordial? Such difficult decisions to have to make at this time of night.


Blackcurrant!


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

Cordial = yukkitty.

Spare yourself the dilemma and have a nice  instead.


----------



## tyred (21 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Blackcurrant!



That's what I decided on.


----------



## tyred (21 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cordial = yukkitty.
> 
> Spare yourself the dilemma and have a nice  instead.



I don't drink tea or coffee


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I don't drink tea or coffee



Well, more tea for meeeeeeeeee and @classic33 then


----------



## tyred (21 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, more tea for meeeeeeeeee and @classic33 then



You're welcome to all the tea in China!


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Oct 2020)

Coffee, black please and hot, none of the iced flippery.


----------



## Dec66 (21 Oct 2020)

Got a "boule" on the go.

I'm getting back into lockdown mode.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Coffee, black please and hot, none of the iced flippery.


Preferably without sugar although these days I drink a lot of Chinese Tea.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Oct 2020)

Definitely no sugar.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> You're welcome to all the tea in China!



Yes please! As long as you don't throw all the corn in Caroline in along with it...


----------



## Jenkins (21 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Coffee, black please and hot, none of the iced flippery.


No sugar for me either. 

Must get going slightly early on Friday as Lidl have their coffee on offer again. I'm down to my last dozen packs at home & half a dozen at work.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Oct 2020)

Completed the yearly staff survey at work this morning and gave them the usual dismal markings. They then lived down to their reputation by announcing that leave would be restricted in January & February, but that any unused leave couldn't be carried over to the next period starting in March 

Is it any wonder I spend so much time looking at the pension calculator to work out how early I can go


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Oct 2020)

We had some similar BS at work too. Remarkable since we have worked as normal throughout this. Guessing we will not get the pay rise social care deserves either at this rate. We get emails from high above though thanking us for doing what we do though. Sent by someone working from home safely on £100k a year!


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes please! As long as you don't throw all the corn in Caroline in along with it...


And @tyred 
2,800,000 metric tonnes per year!


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2020)

Speaking of tea, a nice  wouldn't go amiss right now...

BRB...


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2020)

One, or is it two, for @Andy in Germany 






Limited Editions it would appear.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2020)

Back with a 

I got a bit distracted looking at some old photos.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Back with a
> 
> I got a bit distracted looking at some old photos.


Biscuits?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2020)

Time for some early morning miles


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some early morning miles


Need a bloody amphibian bike up here after the rain we've had. Chucked it down all night again!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Need a bloody amphibian bike up here after the rain we've had. Chucked it down all night again!



Stopped raining here about 4 pm yesterday , but still some damp patches about


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2020)

Morning .
Where did this rain come from? 
Our bird feeders were very busy yesterday . I haven't seen that many Goldfinches in our garden before .
We will be popping down to Devon later .


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2020)

Just had notification that I am due a large parcel today  .....


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Just had notification that I am due a large parcel today  .....


 ?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2020)

I was staring out of the dining room window, thinking that there were no birds around, when two Coal Tits and a Blue Tit flew down and nabbed some sunflower hearts.. 👍🏼


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2020)

Good morning from the 'shedoffice'. A little chilly out so I have a shirt and jumper on. This looks set to be my attire for winter - maybe even a coat.

I have to pop out to my sister's shortly to drop a present off as she's going to be out most of the day, and I'll do it before my 'Teams' meetings.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2020)

I got a new dishcloth out from the packet under the sink. 
MrsPete will marvel at my domestic Godliness when she notices! 

She might be less impressed with the state of the previous one as I'd cleaned the coffee machine with it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I got a new dishcloth out from the packet under the sink.
> MrsPete will marvel at my domestic Godliness when she notices!
> 
> She might be less impressed with the state of the previous one as I'd cleaned the coffee machine with it


Coffee is surprisingly oily, isn't it?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Coffee is surprisingly oily, isn't it?


Yes, and brown!


----------



## mybike (22 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was attempting to make a comedic retort...
> 
> Admittedly a pretty rubbish one but still...



I think you maintained your usual standard.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2020)

Mild, rather blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

The wind is forecast to die down this afternoon, so I might squeeze a bike ride in. Will probably take the hybrid, as I spotted some potatoes in the verge yesterday on my way into town... 

But this morning, I have been prepping everything for a big cauldron of my veggie tikka massala. The crock pot is already locked and loaded with the tomatoes, onions and my homemade curry paste. Smells lovely. 

Feel really tired though, didn't drop off to sleep till 6am, and then overslept massively. My head feels like a right fuzzy mess.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Biscuits?



No, just had a  - if I had biscuits every time I had a cuppa, I'd be the size of a small house!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2020)

Talking of sleepiness, I seem to be incapable of staying properly awake after having brunch. I'll be having either a nap or a siesta, whichever comes first, in a short while.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Oct 2020)

I cancelled my TV licence yesterday. I've only turned my TV on once in the last month, so I won't miss it.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2020)

Anyways, lunch...

Minestrone soup awaits!


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Oct 2020)

I have a few crisps and an orange. I wish I had home made minestrone soup!


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I cancelled my TV licence yesterday. I've only turned my TV on once in the last month, so I won't miss it.


We cancelled ours about a year ago. We still have a TV, with Netflix, but no 'live' channels. That's the required criteria..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2020)

I just speed-bumped my pannier into the air again. It turns out one of the shims had got shifted sideways and was preventing the clasp from closing. I've known more challenging on-road repairs.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2020)

I will see what the Dear Leader has to say, and then I'm going to indulge in a bike ride before listening to Rapid Vienna v Arsenal at 6.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2020)

I got back just as the rain started...

Unfortunately I now need to go shopping.


----------



## DCLane (22 Oct 2020)

It's teaching week 3 and I've thrown two students out of my online seminar today for not engaging or responding in anything since we started. They were warned, messaged and still didn't respond.

I'm guessing they simply logged in and hoped that would count as 'attending'. Not with me it doesn't


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2020)

Whilst walking my grandson through the park he pointed out a bird that had exploded... 💣 

I gently explained to him that it was, more than likely, a hungry fox than a spontaneous kaboom

🦊


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I got back just as the rain started...
> 
> Unfortunately I now need to go shopping.



Made it back, lightly soaked.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2020)

Bike ride successfully negotiated. Actually, it was lovely out, if a bit chilly - such a nice time to be riding.

Now sat back with a  and a chocolate suggestive whilst listening to the Arsenal game on the radio. (well, on the laptop over the interwebs)


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Whilst walking my grandson through the park he pointed out a bird that had exploded... 💣
> 
> I gently explained to him that it was, more than likely, a hungry fox than a spontaneous kaboom
> 
> 🦊



Much more likely to be a sparrowhawk to be honest. I get a LOT of avian explosions in the garden - and often seen them happen. It's open season right now, with pigeons drunk on fermenting windfall fruit and berries...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2020)

Just got a call from Beautiful Wife requesting some paperwork: apparently the Immigration Office are trying their best to get her a permanent visa in Germany that is independent of her relationship to the rest of us. Because in Germany the state cannot split a family, she's entirely safe at least until the kids are eighteen, but they suggested that on this renewal of her visa they can try and make sure she's safe even if something happens to me after the kids reach 18. 
They are using all the flexibility the law allows so I'm trying to send things quickly...


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2020)

We are back from Chudleigh . Averaged 39.4 mpg .
I'm tired now .


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> We are back from Chudleigh . Averaged 39.4 mpg .
> I'm tired now .



Ah, did you go to see a Cannons quidditch match?


----------



## pawl (22 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I got a new dishcloth out from the packet under the sink.
> MrsPete will marvel at my domestic Godliness when she notices!
> 
> She might be less impressed with the state of the previous one as I'd cleaned the coffee machine with it



I can beat that.Cleaned my bike chain with the dishcloth.My Excuse was there are plenty under the sink.Thought she would with my recycling.No chance I will not offend the sensibilities of you all by repeating Mrs p response.Under my breath there’s plenty under the sink.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, did you go to see a Cannons quidditch match?


No ! I didn't know it was on . We did some slow dog walking !


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2020)

Right, supper's ready... Off to see to my hungry.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2020)

Had supper (curry was lush!) and washed up. Now sat listening to the football on the radio and tinkering with my new writing project.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Oct 2020)

Dart Charge account topped up in readiness for the trips to Brands Hatch for the Formula Ford Festival this weekend. 

And I remembered to change the bedding when I got home from work.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2020)

A beer has just exploded over me so I'm now sitting here in just my boxers. Annoyingly, it was the Gipsy Hill beer that I suspected of being the reason it took them 4 attempts to get them delivered to me a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Dart Charge account topped up in readiness for the trips to Brands Hatch for the Formula Ford Festival this weekend.
> 
> And I remembered to change the bedding when I got home from work.



Have a fabby time!  The Festival is always fun.

I should have been either judging or stewarding at the Supreme this Saturday (the cat version of Crufts), but the GCCF pulled the plug on that back in April. So I shall be consoling myself with the F1 from Portugal and the BTCC from Snetterton instead.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A beer has just exploded over me so I'm now sitting here in just my boxers. Annoyingly, it was the Gipsy Hill beer that I suspected of being the reason it took them 4 attempts to get them delivered to me a couple of weeks ago.



As Commander Ivanova so succinctly puts it... BOOM

Ooops...


----------



## Jenkins (22 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have a fabby time!  The Festival is always fun.
> 
> I should have been either judging or stewarding at the Supreme this Saturday (the cat version of Crufts), but the GCCF pulled the plug on that back in April. So I shall be consoling myself with the F1 from Portugal and the BTCC from Snetterton instead.


Always enjoy the Festival, now it's back to the FF1600s.

The following weekend is the Walter Hayes trophy at Silverstone which is now the bigger event, but this year it's closed to spectators - as all Silverstone's meetings have been this year. Silverstone - the home of British motor racing - being the only circuit you couldn't actually see any racing this year.

Still, in a couple of weeks you can spend time in close contact with thousands of sweaty, heavy breathing people at the "Run Silverstone" 5k, 10k or half marthon: https://www.silverstone.co.uk/events/run-silverstone-half-marathons/


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> No, just had a  - if I had biscuits every time I had a cuppa, I'd be the size of a small house!!!


Brocklebank House, N8029


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Brocklebank House, N8029
> View attachment 554029


That postcode looks all wrong for N8.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That postcode looks all wrong for N8.


Would that include Lydlle End?


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Always enjoy the Festival, now it's back to the FF1600s.
> 
> The following weekend is the Walter Hayes trophy at Silverstone which is now the bigger event, but this year it's closed to spectators - as all Silverstone's meetings have been this year. Silverstone - the home of British motor racing - being the only circuit you couldn't actually see any racing this year.
> 
> Still, in a couple of weeks you can spend time in close contact with thousands of sweaty, heavy breathing people at the "Run Silverstone" 5k, 10k or half marthon: https://www.silverstone.co.uk/events/run-silverstone-half-marathons/



I think I'll pass on the "Run Silverstone" - I think running is evil, or rather my knees do... (And not sure I'd want to be doing something like that at this time anyways.)

Does the name Michael Vergers ring a bell? He's done the Walter Hayes a fair few times, and the Festival itself BITD...  Lovely man, but totally bonkers.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Good morning from the 'shedoffice'. A little chilly out so I have a shirt and jumper on. This looks set to be my attire for winter - maybe even a coat.
> 
> I have to pop out to my sister's shortly to drop a present off as she's going to be out most of the day, and I'll do it before my 'Teams' meetings.


Strewth! There's a fella there with no strides on!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2020)

Morning all from a drizzle soaked poshshire


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2020)

Morning. Laundry washed and now in the tumble dryer. Grey outside but not quite raining.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2020)

Morning .
It is clear and dry out this morning . It's not too cold as I have already been out and put our recycling bins out .


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2020)

Building up to bin day here.. Two days to go!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Building up to bin day here.. Two days to go!


I make that Sunday. An odd day for bin men to come.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2020)

I


deptfordmarmoset said:


> I make that Sunday. An odd day for bin men to come.


My bad.. What day is it? 🤔 😂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I
> 
> My bad.. What day is it? 🤔 😂


If you think it's Saturday, the bad news is it's Friday. (On my side of the International Date Line). However, if you think it's Wednesday ,the good news is that the weekend is nearer than you thought.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2020)

Blast it!! It's Friday.. I have to do a couple of days at work 😔


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Oct 2020)

The daughter has an INSET day today. The son does not. Fireworks ensued when she 'accidentally' reminded him (about 10 times) before bedtime yesterday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2020)

The sun has now come out and the wind has died down. I don't think it'll last. Also, it's another red crane day here.


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2020)

Gloomy morning outside the shedoffice. Just started raining. 

Now in Tier 3, but just down the road T2... crazy times. Locals thinking of banning those from the village next door from visiting. Thanks Boris. Those of us on the edge of all this mess are classed as 'the unwashed'.

Need to get out TBH - might just pop to the local cafe for lunch again today (went last Friday).


----------



## DCLane (23 Oct 2020)

4 new car tyres on the car: given it's now 11 years old with 140,000 miles I'm guessing it's the last set it'll get. Been a decent workhorse though for racing - it's a Peugeot Tepee - but not as stylish as the Saab convertible it replaced.

Work then packing for the national hillclimb on Sunday.


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> 4 new car tyres on the car: given it's now 11 years old with 140,000 miles I'm guessing it's the last set it'll get. Been a decent workhorse though for racing - it's a Peugeot Tepee - but not as stylish as the Saab convertible it replaced.
> 
> Work then packing for the national hillclimb on Sunday.



Dunno, if planning on keeping it, in 4 years you might have to replace the tyres. Just had to replace all 4 tyres on my car in January - tyres were brand new 4 years previous, then failed on cracks on the inside edge (out of sight). They weren't even half worn.

And to top it, I picked Maxxis tyres - they make amazing MTB tyres, but their car tyres are pants.


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2020)

Feeling fed up today, like most of us, especially with T3 (not that it makes any difference to me - I've been sensible all the way through). It's wet and horrible and work is very quiet today.... 

Just asked the teens if they fancy going out for a chippy lunch. They jumped at it. So, I've booked the afternoon off, and we'll head to the local chippy and sit down for lunch as they have a large table service area. It's an award winning chippy that also owns the community cafe next door


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2020)

What's it coming to, when you get excited by eating a chippy lunch !


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2020)

Hmm, I think I need to dribble some fuel into my car. It's been empty all month, better put a little in.


----------



## DCLane (23 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Dunno, if planning on keeping it, in 4 years you might have to replace the tyres. Just had to replace all 4 tyres on my car in January - tyres were brand new 4 years previous, then failed on cracks on the inside edge (out of sight). They weren't even half worn.
> 
> And to top it, I picked Maxxis tyres - they make amazing MTB tyres, but their car tyres are pants.



The car was bought unrecorded damaged and has cost me about £4500 to date plus fuel/insurance: the previous careless "one old lady" owner rammed it into a supermarket car park barrier  leaving a crushed driver's door and 'wedge' dents in the roof and sills. Door replaced, slight door dent filled, sill dents left and roof dents covered up by roof rails. The aim was to keep the Tepee for 5 years and we're at 3 1/2 although son no. 2 wants it after me once he passes his test.

Mine were Arrowspeed HP-01 - definately 'budget' but the only ones I could get fitted at short notice. 90% of the miles we do is motorway between training/races and home and the Falken ones previously on were too nice for the driving I do.

In other news the new 50mm 'tubular' carbon wheel I bought in an eBay auction for £60 that had rim tape in the photo (I wondered ...  ) turned out to be a new CarbonSpeedCycle clincher wheel: that's son no. 2's new front training wheel sorted as we're got a Bontrager Aeolus 5 rear


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> The car was bought unrecorded damaged and has cost me about £4500 to date plus fuel/insurance: the previous careless "one old lady" owner rammed it into a supermarket car park barrier  leaving a crushed driver's door and 'wedge' dents in the roof and sills. Door replaced, slight door dent filled, sill dents left and roof dents covered up by roof rails. The aim was to keep the Tepee for 5 years and we're at 3 1/2 although son no. 2 wants it after me once he passes his test.
> 
> Mine were Arrowspeed HP-01 - definately 'budget' but the only ones I could get fitted at short notice. 90% of the miles we do is motorway between training/races and home and the Falken ones previously on were too nice for the driving I do.



TBH they are damn good cars for bike hauling. I could be tempted by a nearly new Rifter GT Line LWB as a next car - the 'updated' lingos ! Van with seats that can also be used as a day camper - have you seen the 'kits' for camping ?

My dad had the asthmatic 1.9 for a few years - did him well for carting stuff about.


----------



## DCLane (23 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> TBH they are damn good cars for bike hauling. I could be tempted by a nearly new Rifter GT Line LWB as a next car - the 'updated' lingos ! Van with seats that can also be used as a day camper - have you seen the 'kits' for camping ?
> 
> My dad had the asthmatic 1.9 for a few years - did him well for carting stuff about.



It's been brilliant; we can get two bikes in with a rear seat up and 4 bikes on the roof. Mine's the basic 1.6 petrol as it's insurance group 2 = incredibly cheap insurance for a 17 year-old. The insurance is low partly because it's not seen as a young driver car.

The car's never locked as according to the locals "there's no street cred in stealing a Tepee"  .

The likelihood is we'll keep this one or replace it with the same. And yes, I've looked at the Rifter/Berlingo/Combo Life XL LWB's as a replacement since they're really useful. That'll probably be in a few years though when the price comes down to my 'budget' £2-3000 purchase point.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2020)

I just cycled into Greenwich to see what the problem with my mum's phone was. It turns out she'd turned it off.... Anyhow, here's today's crane, as I happened to be passing...


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2020)

Overcast, blustery and occasionally showery here chez Casa Reynard.

Got a decent night's sleep, which means I feel more chipper today.  Although I do have to take the car for its MOT at 4... *wibble* I'll throw a waterproof and some walking boots into the back, and then go for a good walk while the garage does the necessaries. Might go and investigate another quince pear tree I've spotted.

Maybe a little scrumping might be in order... 

Puttered about in the kitchen this morning. Made some apple & quince pie filling as I have some puff pastry left, and I made a big batch of hummus. Given the amount of garlic in it, it's perfect to enforce social distancing. 

Namely, if you can smell garlic through my mask, you're standing waaaaaaaaaaay too close.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2020)

Oh, and I've discovered which of the girls' new obsession is pulling stuff out of the bathroom bin and dragging it around the house.

I caught Lexi red-pawed last night after an evening spent chasing hair, tissues and some items best not mentioned in polite company.

The little tinker!!!


----------



## fossyant (23 Oct 2020)

Lunch was rather good. Fish chips and peas. Stuffed now. 

Bit shocked to see five nurses all having lunch together in a T3 area, working lunch it wasn't.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Oct 2020)

Had a cheese a chicken melt on door stopper crusty bread. Now waiting for green tea to cool.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Oct 2020)

My holiday ends tomorrow morning


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2020)

You should have heard the racket going on at our bird feeders a little while ago ! I was busy doing some bike repairs and looked up to see a flock of Goldfinches having a right Barney . Fights breaking out and a lot of raspberry blowing as the birds fought for places at the feeders . Even the Sparrows got raspberries blown at them if they tried to move in .


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2020)

Car passed its MOT, went foraging (successfully) for quinces and medlars while I waited, and bought a lovely big savoy cabbage from a chap in the village who sells organic veg.

Only three advisories, which isn't at all bad for a car on a 52-plate. I have a rusty exhaust bracket, there's some weird goo in the headlight units and the front brake pads could do with replacing.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Car passed its MOT, went foraging (successfully) for quinces and medlars while I waited, and bought a lovely big savoy cabbage from a chap in the village who sells organic veg.
> 
> Only three advisories, which isn't at all bad for a car on a 52-plate. I have a rusty exhaust bracket, there's some weird goo in the headlight units and the front brake pads could do with replacing.


What is the car ?


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2020)

I had today off work and had about a five mile walk this morning with a stop in the bookshop for a browse. Looking around bookshops is one of the few times I do enjoy shopping and first time I've indulged in quite a while but it's not much fun these days as my glasses kept steaming up due to the mask and I can't really see anything without them. Went for afternoon ride on the fixed wheel Raleigh, managed to fit a decent distance inside my 5KM box. It is so stupid.
Made meatballs in a tomato sauce with spaghetti for dinner, washed down with a bottle of Guinness.


----------



## mybike (23 Oct 2020)

Feeling chuffed. Bought a 2nd hand uninterruptible power supply off ebay which failed to work properly. I told them & they replaced it, minus battery. Dismantled faulty unit, which they didn't want returned, found the fault, fixed it and now it is working. A while since I've taken on such a thing.

And I managed to make 6 lasagnas and some pastry for steam puddings to fill tomorrow.


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2020)

I suppose I really should do the dishes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I suppose I really should do the dishes.



You ignoring yours too?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Oct 2020)

I've played chauffeur to my wife and daughter today. Just changed the tyres on the Fuji and exploded an inner tube. Because I was doing it in the house, my hearing went wonky (technical term) for a few minutes. Mudguards on too and adjusted to sit correctly - I need longer mudguards though as the ones I have are not full.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2020)

Lovely supper tonight of mushroom omelette (made with eggs from a friend's chooks), roasted baby plum tomatoes and a big pile of parmentier potaoes - that's square chips to you and me. Oh, and a nice  to wash it all down with.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> What is the car ?



Series 1 Skoda Fabia estate.


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Oct 2020)

Kimi being Kimi...


----------



## DCLane (23 Oct 2020)

Got everything ready for the national hillclimb. Bikes, spare wheels, kit, spare parts, bottles, lots of other 'bits'.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Got everything ready for the national hillclimb. Bikes, spare wheels, kit, spare parts, bottles, lots of other 'bits'.



If tomorrow's forecast is anything to go by, I think it's going to be less of a national hillclimb and more of a national cycling against the wind championship...


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2020)

Dishes successfully washed, dried and put away


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Got everything ready for the national hillclimb. Bikes, spare wheels, kit, spare parts, bottles, lots of other 'bits'.


So its onward and upward then (mostly upwards!)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> Dishes successfully washed, dried and put away



You've just made me consider doing my own washing up.


----------



## DCLane (23 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> If tomorrow's forecast is anything to go by, I think it's going to be less of a national hillclimb and more of a national cycling against the wind championship...



The practice ride's tomorrow - we'll hope to grab a gap in the weather. Sunday's hill climb is looking better.

My son's not on his 'hillclimb' wheels tomorrow just in case. The bike's fragile enough as it is.

I'm on his race bike (we've sold my race bike) which is staying in his 'extreme' racing position - brifters and bars tilted low, so the rider's nose is just over the front wheel  . He's tiny so takes a Caleb Ewan-style approach which requires less power but makes handling more skittish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You've just made me consider doing my own washing up.


However, if I do it tonight I'll forget it, if I do it tomorrow I'll feel virtuous....


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> The practice ride's tomorrow - we'll hope to grab a gap in the weather. Sunday's hill climb is looking better.
> 
> My son's not on his 'hillclimb' wheels tomorrow just in case. The bike's fragile enough as it is.
> 
> I'm on his race bike which is staying in his 'extreme' racing position - brifters and bars tilted low, so the rider's nose is just over the front wheel  . He's tiny so takes a Caleb Ewan-style approach which requires less power but makes handling more skittish.



Fingers crossed. On all fronts. 

BTW, I have a Dutch friend who does the "national cycling against the wind" championships every year. It's done on a dam wall thingy on their equivalent of Boris bikes. Totally bonkers!


----------



## DCLane (23 Oct 2020)

Seen that. Considered entering. Realised I'm daft but not _that_ daft.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Seen that. Considered entering. Realised I'm daft but not _rhat_ daft.



He's been trying to persuade me on account that I ride a lot on straight fen roads. But like you, I am daft, but not *that* daft...


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I suppose I really should do the dishes.





Andy in Germany said:


> You ignoring yours too?


They'll not just disappear you know!

Sprouting legs and walking out may be possible, if you leave them long enough.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I think I'll pass on the "Run Silverstone" - I think running is evil, or rather my knees do... (And not sure I'd want to be doing something like that at this time anyways.)
> 
> *Does the name Michael Vergers ring a bell*? He's done the Walter Hayes a fair few times, and the Festival itself BITD...  Lovely man, but totally bonkers.


Certainly does - one of the regulars. Mind you, anybody who straps themselves into a motorised steel tube frame with wheels and charges at silly speeds into corners in the midst of a pack of similar minded fools must be considered bonkers - but I'm glad they do it for my entertainment.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Certainly does - one of the regulars. Mind you, anybody who straps themselves into a motorised steel tube frame with wheels and charges at silly speeds into corners in the midst of a pack of similar minded fools must be considered bonkers - but I'm glad they do it for my entertainment.



He also does it upside down... 







And yes, this is one of mine.  It's the photo that cemented a friendship.

FYI, turquoise car extreme left is Colin White, the orange one is Skid Carrera (aka Johnny Cooper) and the blue & white is Mark Proctor (Senna Proctor's dad).


----------



## Jenkins (23 Oct 2020)

As I'm going to be out for most of tomorrow, I spent a few minutes this afternoon putting the cycle computers fitted to five of my bikes onto GMT. I had to do something while drying off from a wet commute home and waiting for the rain to stop before going shopping.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Oct 2020)

One little piece of good news at the end of 10 consecutive working days was that Lidl had plenty of their cheap coffee available. My home stocks have been suitably topped up.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Oct 2020)

Unusually i fancy something sweet to eat. I have two puff pastry mince pies and a carton of custard. Will they go together?🤔


----------



## tyred (24 Oct 2020)

I think it's time to hit the hay.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Unusually i fancy something sweet to eat. I have two puff pastry mince pies and a carton of custard. Will they go together?🤔


Nah, have them separately at the same time!


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Nah, have them separately at the same time!


Too late! The pies have been microwave warmed up and the custard is now in the microwave as well.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2020)

Busy day ahead , so going for some early morning miles 
Oh and morning all


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2020)

Morning .
It is out there ! 
My wife just said that it was 2 years ago yesterday that I rang the bell after finishing my prostate cancer treatment .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2020)

Oh! That frame I bought which I thought began with R now looks like it begins with F and is a professional !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2020)

Morning all. It's looking pretty dreary outside - not at all inspiring. 3 teas down and washing up half done.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2020)

I made a coffee about an hour ago and forgot to drink it. I warmed it up in the microwave, tried it, and poured it down the plughole.. 

I now have a fresh brew (that I will not forget to drink)


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2020)

I am mildly disappointed by the flavour of my new toothpaste.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! That frame I bought which I thought began with R now looks like it begins with F and is a professional !



This is one of those things I'm sure I would understand if I was a proper cyclist.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2020)

Oh, almost forgot to say I've been out shopping today.

And I don't know when the next bin collection is due. Probably need to educate myself.


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is out there !
> My wife just said that it was 2 years ago yesterday that I rang the bell after finishing my prostate cancer treatment .



I was not given the chance to ring any bell when I finished my treatment.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> I was not given the chance to ring any bell when I finished my treatment.



View: https://youtu.be/vsBak0oCgdY


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Oct 2020)

Check your insurance renewal dates!
~On Tuesday [20th] I asked Mrs A_T when the car insurance was due as I'd just got a reminder for the house insurance and remembered the car insurance date was around the same time.... Mrs A_T couldn't remember either but hadn't seen a renewal reminder letter yet.

I checked to find it had run out on the 13th! I rang MoreThan and said could they check if it had auto-renewed as we hadn't had a reminder. No, it had expired... and as it had expired I couldn't just renew it on the phone I'd have to fill out a new policy form on-line... she couldn't do it apparently.

Not happy as Mrs A_T had driven me to the hospital in Newcastle the day before for a routine appointment... thankfully without incident [or a Police number plate check!!]

Went on line to find the MoreThan website wasn't working and said I should ring the number that I'd rung minutes earlier!

I went on the AA website and filled in a new policy application on-line and paid with a card... insured within minutes and the best bit because it was a new customer policy it was £300 cheaper than last year's MoreThan payment- same terms.

This morning [24th] I got two letters from MoreThan dated the 14th telling me that my insurance was 'due to expire soon' [ie the 13th!] and could I ring to pay the premium... £496 proudly announcing 'down from £559 last year'! I won't be contacting them again.


----------



## pawl (24 Oct 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Unusually i fancy something sweet to eat. I have two puff pastry mince pies and a carton of custard. Will they go together?🤔



Definitely


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Check your insurance renewal dates!
> ~On Tuesday [20th] I asked Mrs A_T when the car insurance was due as I'd just got a reminder for the house insurance and remembered the car insurance date was around the same time.... Mrs A_T couldn't remember either but hadn't seen a renewal reminder letter yet.
> 
> I checked to find it had run out on the 13th! I rang MoreThan and said could they check if it had auto-renewed as we hadn't had a reminder. No, it had expired... and as it had expired I couldn't just renew it on the phone I'd have to fill out a new policy form on-line... she couldn't do it apparently.
> ...


So, more LessThan than MoreThan then.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is one of those things I'm sure I would understand if I was a proper cyclist.


It's a bit like I spy but using cycle maker names .


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! That frame I bought which I thought began with R now looks like it begins with F and is a professional !


A Falcon, is it?


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2020)

I have been roped into fettling sewing machines today. One of MrsF's 3 overlockers needs looking at. The thread arm wouldn't stay up, and I've found the part inside the machine and glued it back in, as well as hoovering it out as I have some mini attachments for the hoover exactly for jobs like this.

The next job is to strip down one of her expensive computerised sewing machines and clean it out as she suspects there are a few broken needles in there. Shes got 4 sewing machines. So thats 7 vs my 4 bikes...


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2020)

I'm not touching this one....🤪 That is a full colour screen instead of buttons and dials.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2020)

Overcast, mild, very blowy and attempting to rain here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning doing the following: pulled up the courgette plants, cut off the half a dozen courgettes and one marrow left on them (sneaky marrow, didn't see it!), harvested the grapes, cut the grape vine back, re-jigged the fridge in the utility room in preparation of this evening's yellow stickering trip, filled up the cats' biscuit dispenser thingy and made a large cauldron of leek & potato soup.

It is almost lunchtime, and I am going to indulge in the hummus I made yesterday. Given the amount garlic I put in it, it should work well in keeping people away from me in Tesco later...


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2020)

Oh, and a little birdy told me something earlier, so...

Happy birthday @Speicher 

May you have an absolutely wonderful day, and I shall raise a  in your honour xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and a little birdy told me something earlier, so...
> 
> Happy birthday @Speicher
> 
> May you have an absolutely wonderful day, and I shall raise a  in your honour xxx



@Speicher: What @Reynard said: Have a good day.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Oct 2020)

Very wet in Oxfordshire but would be out if it wasn't my weekend working. 🧐


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2020)

Had an expensive lunch in Goring - £16 for 2 sandwiches and drinks  - and am sat in Streatley waiting for the rain to clear so we can test-ride the national hill climb route.


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2020)

Cotton hanger doo-dah fixed on the overlocker and the computerised sewing machine is no longer telling MrsF something is jammed and is now working. Did pull out a chunk of compressed cotton which may have been jamming the machine.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> I was not given the chance to ring any bell when I finished my treatment.


I'm sorry to hear that .
There wasn't anyone there apart from my wife to witness mine . The previous patients had the staff watch them ring the bell .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Check your insurance renewal dates!
> ~On Tuesday [20th] I asked Mrs A_T when the car insurance was due as I'd just got a reminder for the house insurance and remembered the car insurance date was around the same time.... Mrs A_T couldn't remember either but hadn't seen a renewal reminder letter yet.
> 
> I checked to find it had run out on the 13th! I rang MoreThan and said could they check if it had auto-renewed as we hadn't had a reminder. No, it had expired... and as it had expired I couldn't just renew it on the phone I'd have to fill out a new policy form on-line... she couldn't do it apparently.
> ...


Well the name of the company does say , "More Than !".


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> A Falcon, is it?


Yes! Your turn now .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> I was not given the chance to ring any bell when I finished my treatment.


I hope you have a happy birthday .


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2020)

Poppy has just stolen my bag of poppadoms...


----------



## raleighnut (24 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and a little birdy told me something earlier, so...
> 
> Happy birthday @Speicher
> 
> May you have an absolutely wonderful day, and I shall raise a  in your honour xxx


 from me too @Speicher


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2020)

Making chicken and chips for the weekly omnivorous meal.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Poppy has just stolen my bag of poppadoms...


Poppydomination??


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Oct 2020)

Midday - flu jab. Now - sore throat. Connected?


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Oct 2020)

Many Happy Returns @Speicher!


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Poppydomination??



And now she's dragging the empty packet around the house like a prize. Daft cat! 

She's normally super well behaved around food, but the two things she *will* steal is cheese and crisps / snacks.


----------



## postman (24 Oct 2020)

Dreary day here,and now dark and dreary with rain.So crap I cannot be bothered going for any chocolate.Highlight of the day,I have joined a WhatsApp cycling group.I have missed cycling out with my mate who has packed in.So I will go out with these guys instead.Also in a mundane mood I have downloaded three more books one freebie and two at 99p each.Two stories about Auschwitz,I have read the Tattoist and one other.These two are Twins female and two brothers.Might take some reading.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Midday - flu jab. Now - sore throat. Connected?


I felt ropey in the evening after a mid-morning jab (nothing after that) but it seems a very very quick reaction for you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2020)

Happy birthday, @Speicher


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> And now she's dragging the empty packet around the house like a prize. Daft cat!
> 
> She's normally super well behaved around food, but the two things she *will* steal is cheese and crisps / snacks.



Landlady's dog wandered in to check up on me just now. This can be problematic because there's a door between my apartment and Landlady's cellar which for obvious reasons I don't have a key to. Dog doen't know this so when she hears Landlady on the other side of the door she often wants me to let her through and can't understand why I keep triyng to get her to go outside and back upstairs that way.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Landlady's dog wandered in to check up on me just now. This can be problematic because there's a door between my apartment and Landlady's cellar which for obvious reasons I don't have a key to. Dog doen't know this so when she hears Landlady on the other side of the door she often wants me to let her through and can't understand why I keep triyng to get her to go outside and back upstairs that way.



Pet logic...


----------



## mybike (24 Oct 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Unusually i fancy something sweet to eat. I have two puff pastry mince pies and a carton of custard. Will they go together?🤔



Yes.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Yes.



A truly Koshian reply.


----------



## mybike (24 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> A truly Koshian reply.



I'd have probably said the same if it had been gravy rather than custard.


----------



## mybike (24 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Landlady's dog wandered in to check up on me just now. This can be problematic because there's a door between my apartment and Landlady's cellar which for obvious reasons I don't have a key to. Dog doen't know this so when she hears Landlady on the other side of the door she often wants me to let her through and can't understand why I keep triyng to get her to go outside and back upstairs that way.



Son came round with his dog the other day, socially distanced. Said dog got a long way into the house while still on the lead & looked very confused.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> I'd have probably said the same if it had been gravy rather than custard.



Well, Vorlons do tend towards the cryptic...


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2020)

Anyways, time to get my butt in gear and toddle off to Tesco.


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2020)

Well _that wasn't _the plan! Son's PlanetX hillclimb bike suffered a snapped rear mech that's also removed part of the rear triangle 

We've worked on his race bike - now single chainring, lightweight saddle and wheels, bar tape removed - and he'll ride this in tomorrow's national hillclimb.







Me? I'm now a DNS.

Currently we're in a slightly grotty hotel in Pangbourne.


----------



## crossfire (24 Oct 2020)

them`s the prices for such a posh area, if you cross the river from Streatley to Goring, first road on the right and a couple of houses down is where George Michael used to live. Good luck with the bike and weather
john


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2020)

Hotel in Pangbourne has redeemed itself with a gorgeous dinner - son cooked his own steak and mine was venison:


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2020)

The rain here is so noisy I'm going to have to turn up the radio.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Well _that wasn't _the plan! Son's PlanetX hillclimb bike suffered a snapped rear mech that's also removed part of the rear triangle


Happened to a friend of mine a couple of weeks ago, as he just told when he came to see me at the bicycle co-op. So we'll see what can be done about it. Sounds mostly like wheel and derailleur damage, hopefully not too much frame.


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Happened to a friend of mine a couple of weeks ago, as he just told when he came to see me at the bicycle co-op. So we'll see what can be done about it. Sounds mostly like wheel and derailleur damage, hopefully not too much frame.


The rear curved section is missing from the RH rear mech area so it's the frame unfortunately


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Making chicken and chips for the weekly omnivorous meal.


You keeping the egg warm!


----------



## tyred (24 Oct 2020)

I think I should tidy my bookcase.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2020)

@biggs682 if you're braving the weather, and time change, in the morning, the Weetabix Bridge is open again... 👍🏼


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2020)

Had a bath and ... made a daft decision: we've travelled to ride a hillclimb. We. Not one of us.

So ... new mech hanger in. Firmly secured around with tape. Smallest chainring we have put on. The rear mech is twisted - pliered it. I've 4 gears and the PlanetX bike's going up under me! It'll have one last run or everything ends in disaster (probably). Do or at least try not to die!

The national hillclimb's live tomorrow on facebook.com/velo29 Son's off at 10:22:30 and I'm 11:10:30


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Oct 2020)

Good luck.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2020)

Good pickings tonight off the counter in Tesco, despite a staff member tottering away with a 2 foot tall pile of meat before the chap could put it in the cabinet.

As a result I didn't get the lamb shanks I was after, but I did get lamb rump, a large rump steak, a monkfish tail, trout fillets and salmon fillets. Outside of this, other pickings were 2 liters of organic milk, a pack of some chocolate dessert thingies, asparagus, baby corn, sugar snap peas, green beans, tenderstem broccoli, grapes, tangerines and two packs of croissants.

The rump will be a suitable substitute for the shanks in the tagine I plan on making, and I'll be doing roast monkfish wrapped in streaky bacon.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Had a bath and ... made a daft decision: we've travelled to ride a hillclimb. We. Not one of us.
> 
> So ... new mech hanger in. Firmly secured around with tape. Smallest chainring we have put on. The rear mech is twisted - pliered it. I've 4 gears and the PlanetX bike's going up under me! It'll have one last run or everything ends in disaster (probably). Do or at least try not to die!
> 
> The national hillclimb's live tomorrow on facebook.com/velo29 Son's off at 10:22:30 and I'm 11:10:30



Chapeau to you @DCLane


----------



## Jenkins (24 Oct 2020)

This afternoon was wet. It wasn't supposed to be so I'm not happy. At least it proved that my new boots are waterproof & warm, even if my trousers aren't.

Other than those which update automatically, I'm now set for GMT in the morning having changed the remaining 5 clocks around the house.


----------



## tyred (24 Oct 2020)

I realise (not for the first time) that I own a lot of books I haven't read, yet keep looking/buying more


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I realise (not for the first time) that I own a lot of books I haven't read, yet keep looking/buying more



You are not alone...


----------



## tyred (24 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> You are not alone...



What is really worrying is when you realise you own multiple copies of the same book because you bought another not realising that you already had it!


----------



## tyred (24 Oct 2020)

Time to visit the land of nod.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> Time to visit the land of nod.


14 days quarantine/isolation when you get there?


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I realise (not for the first time) that I own a lot of books I haven't read, yet keep looking/buying more





Reynard said:


> You are not alone...




Lots of books here, travel, foreign languages, travel, bi-lingual dictionaries, travel, trains, and some cookery books.


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2020)

Thank you to everyone for the Bird day wishes. 

I had a very quiet day, which is just how I like it. Oh and Coffee and Walnut cake.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Lots of books here, travel, foreign languages, travel, bi-lingual dictionaries, travel, trains, and some cookery books.



Lots of books here too - sci-fi, motor racing, photography, cats, military history, space & astronautics, engineering. And maybe the odd cookery book or three... hundred...


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Thank you to everyone for the Bird day wishes.
> 
> I had a very quiet day, which is just how I like it. Oh and Coffee and Walnut cake.



Glad you had a fabby day, hun xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Thank you to everyone for the Bird day wishes.
> 
> I had a very quiet day, which is just how I like it. Oh and Coffee and Walnut cake.


Happy Bird Day @Speicher , Owl the best wishes, and many happy returns of the day.


----------



## tyred (25 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Thank you to everyone for the Bird day wishes.
> 
> I had a very quiet day, which is just how I like it. Oh and Coffee and Walnut cake.


Happy birthday


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Glad you had a fabby day, hun xxx



Not a fabby day exactly. 

One of my Brothers phoned me. It was his wife's birthday last Thursday, and they went out to a restaurant for a meal. One of the "people he spoke to" has the symptoms of Covid. He lives in Newcastle. 

My brother is a lot older than me, 74, is overweight, has been a heavy smoker all his life, and has COPD.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Not a fabby day exactly.
> 
> One of my Brothers phoned me. It was his wife's birthday last Thursday, and they went out to a restaurant for a meal. One of the "people he spoke to" has the symptoms of Covid. He lives in Newcastle.
> 
> My brother is a lot older than me, 74, is overweight, has been a heavy smoker all his life, and has COPD.



Drat...

Sending lots of hugs and purrs your way xxx


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

25 minutes until 01:00.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> 25 minutes until 01:00.


12 minutes now


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> 12 minutes now


11 minutes!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Oct 2020)

Damn,one minute late! Anyway,happy clock turning back day/night!!


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

I missed it - was catching up on the action from Goodwood's Speed Week.

Have just watched a totally bonkers pre-66 touring car race. I think I need to lie down after that! 

And on that note, I'm toddling off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

I'm sure I've already been here today.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I missed it - was catching up on the action from Goodwood's Speed Week.
> 
> Have just watched a totally bonkers pre-66 touring car race. I think I need to lie down after that!
> 
> And on that note, I'm toddling off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Oct 2020)

Heck,it'll be dark tonight at 5 o clock.😟


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Oct 2020)

Had to get up as I can’t sleep and feel absolutely crap. Been having the flu jab for years and never felt like this.

To top it off, in my crappy state I changed all the clocks last night before bed. And put them an hour _forward_  . So now I’ve just been sneaking around the house putting the clocks two hours back. I’ve managed to do them all except my son’s clock (it has the loudest beep with each button press than any other device in the house) so I’ve stuck a note over it telling him it’s set wrong and to go back to sleep.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2020)

So is it 5.46 with the hour plussed or not? 

Either way I am going for a few miles see ya later alligator


----------



## DCLane (25 Oct 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Had to get up as I can’t sleep and feel absolutely crap. Been having the flu jab for years and never felt like this.



Not just me then: I've had a constant cold since getting my jab.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Not just me then: I've had a constant cold since getting my jab.


We had delayed after effects a week later !


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> The rear curved section is missing from the RH rear mech area so it's the frame unfortunately
> 
> View attachment 554313


I was wondering if you could get away with just bolting a new hanger in place .


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Oct 2020)

Finish work in 30 minutes, having a quiet day and out on bike later.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2020)

Morning.
I can see some blue sky and clouds from where I'm sat at the moment . I'm slowly drinking my coffee.
It might be nice having an extra hour in bed. We might have set the clocks back an hour but I didn't do it to my brain ! 
It woke me up at the usual time and I have been laying in bed waiting for the alarm to go off !


----------



## DCLane (25 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering if you could get away with just bolting a new hanger in place .



Tried. It looks like it _might_ work and we've got it working with all gears now but a conversation with my 16yo over safety has reversed my decision to try.


----------



## DCLane (25 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> We had delayed after effects a week later !



That's what I'm getting - constant repeating cold's for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Tried. It looks like it _might_ work and we've got it working with all gears now but a conversation with my 16yo over safety has reversed my decision to try.


It could be a wise decision as the punishment it will take will be different to a casual ride . Perhaps try it out under different conditions and see how it lasts .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2020)

Mike Brewer just said that a car that he was looking at was a cult car .
I didn't think that it was too bad really !


----------



## Kryton521 (25 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> One little piece of good news at the end of 10 consecutive working days was that Lidl had plenty of their cheap coffee available. My home stocks have been suitably topped up.
> View attachment 554181


Yes, but is it any good?


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2020)

Just went for a shortish bike ride around some new local roads, now I'm back, the sun is streaming through the window and it's still only 10:20...


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Tried. It looks like it _might_ work and we've got it working with all gears now but a conversation with my 16yo over safety has reversed my decision to try.



Would a new hanger not bring the bike back into use once a new mech is fitted ? - Thats assuming the hanger wraps round enough ?

Good luck for today either way for both of you.


----------



## tyred (25 Oct 2020)

Bit blowy and blustery here this morning with some heavy showers thrown in. A nice six mile walk has left me feeling alive and refreshed. Pleased that I took my umbrella as some heavy showers.

Now have some bacon, sausages, black and white pudding in the grill


----------



## fossyant (25 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> Bit blowy and blustery here this morning with some heavy showers thrown in. A nice six mile walk has left me feeling alive and refreshed. Pleased that I took my umbrella as some heavy showers.
> 
> Now have some bacon, sausages, black and white pudding in the grill



up and out early then.

We just missed a heavy shower. Need to give the cars a wash and a general leaf tidy. Think the BLT's can wait for 'lunch'.


----------



## tyred (25 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> up and out early then.
> 
> We just missed a heavy shower. Need to give the cars a wash and a general leaf tidy. Think the BLT's can wait for 'lunch'.



I tend to waken at about 6 every morning.

I will probably fit in a ride a bit later but I find this stupid travel restriction has made cycling a bit boring hence the long walk this morning. The main thing I want to do today is to raise my computer desk as it's too low to be properly comfortable for me. Back in March I did not expect to be still working at home and I'm likely to be at home until March at the earliest.


----------



## Kryton521 (25 Oct 2020)

Forgot to re-set the cat. She woke me before early, as in; "What the frell you want?"

Found a waterproof jacket on eBay for a good price, persuaded Sister that it would make an ideal Christmas present. Well chuffed.
Going in to work early, [at their request]. As due to lockdown restrictions people have gone online shopping crazy again.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Oct 2020)

I'm after a new flat cap. It has to have blue in the pattern. Which if any do you think is the best? 🤔Ignore the price,just concentrate on the colour/pattern!

https://www.outdoorandcountry.co.uk/mens-barbour-gallingale-tartan-flat-cap.html?c=Barbour Classic

https://www.hatsandcaps.co.uk/city-sport-harris-tweed-hawkins-flat-cap-bluepurple-blue/

https://www.rydale.com/products/men...qZRLXNape8QyQkP1amBoCqGsQAvD_BwE#socialscroll


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2020)

The Rydale one.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Rydale one.


Because of the pattern,or because of the price? 🤔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Because of the pattern,or because of the price? 🤔


I didn't look at the price but I used to wear one like that. I'm more of a woolly hat man these days though.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2020)

Any cat lovers here? 🤔 😂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 554441
> 
> 
> Any cat lovers here? 🤔 😂


Undeterred by social distancing, that cat simply wrestles with itself.


----------



## tyred (25 Oct 2020)

According to the email that I have just received, it is possible to buy Christmas dog pyjamas. 

Why, just why? 

And good luck trying to put them on the dog! I doubt few would appreciate it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Oct 2020)

I wasn't online yesterday so a belated Hoppy Bird Day to @Speicher.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm after a new flat cap. It has to have blue in the pattern. Which if any do you think is the best? 🤔Ignore the price,just concentrate on the colour/pattern!
> 
> https://www.outdoorandcountry.co.uk/mens-barbour-gallingale-tartan-flat-cap.html?c=Barbour Classic
> 
> ...


I like the colour of the pretty blue one but I don't like the price .


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I like the colour of the pretty blue one but I don't like the price .


They have a similar one for less than half the price of the 69 quid one,though the biggest size of that is 59cms. 
https://www.hatsandcaps.co.uk/jaxon-james-bay-river-harris-tweed-flat-cap-bluenavy-blue/
I take a 60cms size,but again the £69 one is 61cms,which means the 59cms would be slightly tight,giving me a slight headache. While the 61cms one could blow off in a strong wind.🤔


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

Well, it's been cool, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I've had a quiet day watching loads of motor racing and eating too much in the way of cr*p  Mind you, a girl's gotta let herself go once in a while...


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> They have a similar one for less than half the price of the 69 quid one,though the biggest size of that is 59cms.
> https://www.hatsandcaps.co.uk/jaxon-james-bay-river-harris-tweed-flat-cap-bluenavy-blue/
> I take a 60cms size,but again the £69 one is 61cms,which means the 59cms would be slightly tight,giving me a slight headache. While the 61cms one could blow off in a strong wind.🤔



Double-sided sticky tape, man!


----------



## tyred (25 Oct 2020)

It's not pretty or stylish but with a little help from a few bits of 2" x 3" timber, my desk is now 3 inches higher and seems much more comfortable.

I actually fancy trying a standing desk.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

I am enacting some carnage on a pack of pink wafers.


----------



## tyred (25 Oct 2020)

I can still hear rain battering the window. This has been one seriously wet day.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I can still hear rain battering the window. This has been one seriously wet day.


Summer ended yesterday, what'd you expect!


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

About to make a 

Deciding whether to bother watching MOTD or not...


----------



## Jenkins (25 Oct 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Yes, but is it any good?


It suits my taste buds just as well as it suits my budget!


----------



## Jenkins (25 Oct 2020)

I know that the spring and summer weather was mostly warm, dry & sunny, but is there any need to make up the shortfall in rain on my days off work?


----------



## DCLane (25 Oct 2020)

Back home after an unsuccessful national hilllcimb - I DNS'd after some 'advice' from my 16yo when I woke up with a resurgence of my cold at 6am and he had a bad day at the office coming in about 40 seconds slower than planned.

Ah well, he's back off up Home Moss tomorrow morning if anyone wants to join him


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I know that the spring and summer weather was mostly warm, dry & sunny, but is there any need to make up the shortfall in rain on my days off work?


We never promised you a rose garden...


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Back home after an unsuccessful national hilllcimb - I DNS'd after some 'advice' from my 16yo when I woke up with a resurgence of my cold at 6am and he had a bad day at the office coming in about 40 seconds slower than planned.
> 
> Ah well, he's back off up Home Moss tomorrow morning if anyone wants to join him



Chamomile tea with a slice of lemon and a generous dollop of honey, plus two paracetamol on the side xxx

And I've still got some pink wafers if you fancy sharing the guilt. It was a rather large packet after all...


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 554441
> 
> 
> Any cat lovers here? 🤔 😂


Where do you buy one? Ikea?


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Chamomile tea with a slice of lemon and a generous dollop of honey, plus two paracetamol on the side xxx
> 
> And I've still got some pink wafers if you fancy sharing the guilt. It was a rather large packet after all...


Is that a cure for huge disappointment too?


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Back home after an unsuccessful national hilllcimb - I DNS'd after some 'advice' from my 16yo when I woke up with a resurgence of my cold at 6am and he had a bad day at the office coming in about 40 seconds slower than planned.
> 
> Ah well, he's back off up Home Moss tomorrow morning if anyone wants to join him


Try ice cream, for the cold.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Is that a cure for huge disappointment too?



Yeah xxx 

Misery loves company, I guess.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Oct 2020)

I got a trophy! Two years of posting drivel on this forum. Thanks for not chucking me out guys (and gals) 😄


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yeah xxx
> 
> Misery loves company, I guess.


Socially distanced of course...


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Socially distanced of course...



Indeedy doodly!


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Oct 2020)

I'm thinking of having breaded mushrooms and garden peas for supper. What do you reckon,ok or not quite right?🤔


----------



## Speicher (26 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> We never promised you a rose garden...



It's been a good year for the roses.


----------



## Speicher (26 Oct 2020)




----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> It's been a good year for the roses.


I was thinking more

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KXHsWBKKNbI


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Oct 2020)

On the subject of roses,a bloke in front of me buying his stuff the other week had a bottle of this.







I mentioned to him that it was popular in the early 1980's when i worked in various restaurants and pubs. He said he knew/remembered that and had been buying a bottle a week and had kept all the bottles since then. I thought i was a bit of a hoarder for keeping my old aftershave bottles,but nearly 40 years of old wine bottles....where does he keep them?!


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> On the subject of roses,a bloke in front of me buying his stuff the other week had a bottle of this.
> 
> View attachment 554593
> 
> ...



They used to sponsor various Portuguese racing drivers back in the late 80s / early 90s. Pedro Chavez in the '91 British F3000 series springs to mind. And they also used to sponsor the Portuguese Grand Prix when it was held at Estoril.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2020)

Anyways, time I sloped off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Kryton521 (26 Oct 2020)

Not sure if I can blame the cat for waking me so early this morning. But I'm awake early!

I've ordered a new "hard shell" water proof jacket. Something to look forward to.

Weather here in South Wales has gone above and beyond awful, gone into full scale, "Frelling aida! This is wet!"


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2020)

Well it's Monday again , got a big parcel leaving today and I also have a small parcel leaving as well. 
Question is which bike am I going to use for this morning's ride ?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2020)

Morning.
Ooh! The sky has all gone yellow !
It is raining again here.
I would also like to mention that I like pink wafer biscuits .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> On the subject of roses,a bloke in front of me buying his stuff the other week had a bottle of this.
> 
> View attachment 554593
> 
> ...


I thought this was all the rage in the 60's.
I thought it tasted like gnats what's its


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> On the subject of roses,a bloke in front of me buying his stuff the other week had a bottle of this.
> 
> View attachment 554593
> 
> ...


I remember dripping candlewax down those, and putting it on the dining table feeling all exotic 🤣


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2020)

Bedroom news. Mundane, or not, you decide! 

Once again, MrsPete beat me to the middle button on the quilt cover when we changed the bed this morning. 
I'll beat her one day, the nimble fingered woman!


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2020)

I'm looking for sympathy !
I've got Pimply Head singing away in my head I wish he would shut up !


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm looking for sympathy !
> I've got Pimply Head singing away in my head I wish he would shut up !


Have you tried holding back the ears?


----------



## Speicher (26 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm looking for sympathy !
> I've got Pimply Head singing away in my head I wish he would shut up !



Pimply Head? Did you hear that on Spotify?


----------



## Speicher (26 Oct 2020)

Bob and Kizzy are very worried.

They are under the impression that there is a national shortage of cardboard boxes.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2020)

Washing up time 😁


----------



## Speicher (26 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Pimply Head? Did you hear that on Spotify?



I think I will Go Now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2020)

I would like to declare that I haven't the slightest idea who Pimply Head might be. If several ensuing references go over my head, I shall not get upset.

Beverage Report: 3 mugs tea, 2 mugs coffee.

Updated to include 2nd coffee at 11:55.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I remember dripping candlewax down those, and putting it on the dining table feeling all exotic 🤣


I think I and GA GF did that with one of those Chianti bottles wrapped in straw.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I would like to declare that I haven't the slightest idea who Pimply Head might be. If several ensuing references go over my head, I shall not get upset.
> 
> Beverage Report: 3 mugs tea, 1 mug coffee.


https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...FCD6F49A76BD00BA6628FCD6F49A76BD00B&FORM=VIRE
Mick Hucknall and co.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...FCD6F49A76BD00BA6628FCD6F49A76BD00B&FORM=VIRE
> Mick Hucknall and co.


Ah, so Pimply Head is Simply Red unsimply said!


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> We never promised you a rose garden...



There has to be some rain sometime.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> I think I will Go Now.




A touch of the Moody Blues.


----------



## DCLane (26 Oct 2020)

Heavy showers this morning and forecast all afternoon up here in SW Yorkshire. Son no.2's therefore going up Holme Moss another day and is off to the gym. Lecture first, gym drop-off and then collect his TT bike from LBS.

Food delivery tomorrow so it was rummage in the cupboard for my lunch. That produced a Quorn 'Meditteranean Wonder Grains' I bought on extreme offer a couple of weeks ago. My conclusion  and I now know why they were on offer.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Heavy showers this morning and forecast all afternoon up * here in SW Yorkshire*. Son no.2's therefore going up Holme Moss another day and is off to the gym. Lecture first, gym drop-off and then collect his TT bike from LBS.
> 
> Food delivery tomorrow so it was rummage in the cupboard for my lunch. That produced a Quorn 'Meditteranean Wonder Grains' I bought on extreme offer a couple of weeks ago. My conclusion  and I now know why they were on offer.


We have a West Yorkshire and a South Yorkshire.
Wherebe this SouthWest Yorkshire you speak of?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2020)

Just come back from another test ride of my friend's bike after cleaning the rear mech. It was full of grit and dirt . I put some oil on the pivot points and freed it off . The chain jumped a couple of times under load in the top 2 gears. I think it was due to the shock of not going that fast before .


----------



## DCLane (26 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> We have a West Yorkshire and a South Yorkshire.
> Wherebe this SouthWest Yorkshire you speak of?



From West Yorkshire to South Yorkshire - but then SWMBO works for South West Yorkshire NHS Trust 

And what happened to West Riding of Yorkshire?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Oct 2020)

Earlier, I told my wife I was never having the flu jab again 🤒

She said, 'Yes, you are.' 

So that's that then.


----------



## fossyant (26 Oct 2020)

Brew trips are resulting in a soggy Fossy. Been raining heavily most of the morning, and each flipping time I go for a brew it chucks it down. Not easy briskly walking to the shedoffice and not slipping on wet grass or decking. There was that much rain, it was diluting my tea.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2020)

Mild, briskly breezy and occasionally showery here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning working on some tree clear-up in the garden. None of the tree surgeons I've contacted have even bothered to get back to me, so a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do...

About to have some leek & potato soup for lunch, as well as toast and tea and goodies from the fridge. 

This afternoon I shall be trying the art shop again in the hope that they have the mount card in stock that I use for my archive. I may go by bike, but I may not. Will have to see what the weather does.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Brew trips are resulting in a soggy Fossy. Been raining heavily most of the morning, and each flipping time I go for a brew it chucks it down. Not easy briskly walking to the shedoffice and not slipping on wet grass or decking. There was that much rain, it was diluting my tea.



Spare kettle in the shed plus gallon can of water and tea making supplies. Problem solved.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Food delivery tomorrow so it was rummage in the cupboard for my lunch. That produced a Quorn 'Meditteranean Wonder Grains' I bought on extreme offer a couple of weeks ago. My conclusion  and I now know why they were on offer.



Ah, the perennial "caveat emptor" of the yellow stickerer... I've had a few clunkers in my time...


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> There has to be some rain sometime.


Not this afternoon please as I have to go and prune at my parents , trouble is what bike shall I use to go across on ?


----------



## fossyant (26 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Spare kettle in the shed plus gallon can of water and tea making supplies. Problem solved.



Eh, I think there might be a new unused kettle in my garage somewhere, still boxed ? I've got some 25l containers, but they are still full of car wash and snow foam. Might make a frothy latte though !


----------



## fossyant (26 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Not this afternoon please as I have to go and prune at my parents , trouble is what bike shall I use to go across on ?



If you are anywhere near Manchester, take the boat, not a bike.


----------



## DCLane (26 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Brew trips are resulting in a soggy Fossy. Been raining heavily most of the morning, and each flipping time I go for a brew it chucks it down. Not easy briskly walking to the shedoffice and not slipping on wet grass or decking. There was that much rain, it was diluting my tea.



Is the next weekend project a poly-tunnel linking the shed and the house? It'd solve the problem.



Reynard said:


> Ah, the perennial "caveat emptor" of the yellow stickerer... I've had a few clunkers in my time...



True. I'm willing to try anything but I think lunch cost the massive sum of 10p from Poundstretcher. Lecture done so LBS and a coffee / cake whilst my son's at the gym doing leg weights. Need to create a 'balance' of calories


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> If you are anywhere near Manchester, take the boat, not a bike.


Opted for Eddy Merckx


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> From West Yorkshire to South Yorkshire - but then SWMBO works for South West Yorkshire NHS Trust
> 
> And what happened to West Riding of Yorkshire?


The West Riding was taken, stolen, from us on the 1st April 1974. They even moved the border in some places.

Isn't the South West Trust a partnership.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mild, briskly breezy and occasionally showery here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Spent the morning working on some tree clear-up in the garden. None of the tree surgeons I've contacted have even bothered to get back to me, so a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do...
> 
> ...



I had a similar problem getting my Boiler and gas fire serviced earlier in the month, I got the reminder and a price from the people I usually use, took one look and said How Much! I then contacted five other people, of the five only one bothered to reply, I gave the job to him and saved some cash but I'd rather more had replied so I could have compared them.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2020)

Went to town by car in the end, and rightly so. Could see the showers rolling in, and yes, they were biblical. Still no mount card in stock. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr! 

But the weather had more or less blown through by the time I returned home, so ended up going for an hours bimble with the hybrid on roads near to home so I had a quick and easy bail-out if I did catch a shower. Fortunately I didn't, and I also picked up enough potatoes lying in the verge for tomorrow's roasties. 

Now having a nice big  and a chocolate chip suggestive.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Eh, I think there might be a new unused kettle in my garage somewhere, still boxed ? I've got some 25l containers, but they are still full of car wash and snow foam. Might make a frothy latte though !



Had a good giggle with that!  Because I had this vision of loads of soap bubbles burping out of the kettle's spout and overwhelming everything.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> True. I'm willing to try anything but I think lunch cost the massive sum of 10p from Poundstretcher. Lecture done so LBS and a coffee / cake whilst my son's at the gym doing leg weights. Need to create a 'balance' of calories



Ah, kaffee und kuchen definitely balances it out. 

Apple crumble here again tonight.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I had a similar problem getting my Boiler and gas fire serviced earlier in the month, I got the reminder and a price from the people I usually use, took one look and said How Much! I then contacted five other people, of the five only one bothered to reply, I gave the job to him and saved some cash but I'd rather more had replied so I could have compared them.



I'll do as much as I can safely do on my own, and then try again. The issue with the ash tree is part of it didn't snap off cleanly, and it's a ladder job to bring it down. I don't have either the kit or the experience in tackling something that big.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'll do as much as I can safely do on my own, and then try again. The issue with the ash tree is part of it didn't snap off cleanly, and it's a ladder job to bring it down. I don't have either the kit or the experience in tackling something that big.


Knew enough to know it was beyond you though.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Knew enough to know it was beyond you though.



Well, I've about 20 years experience of felling, cutting back and trimming trees. I've a good idea of what I can safely tackle on my own.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2020)

Right, time to think about constructing tonight's apple crumble, and a certain furry twosome are hinting that it's nearly food time...


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Knew enough to know it was beyond you though.



The best bit of knowledge for anyone to possess


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> The best bit of knowledge for anyone to possess


Especially if what you're attempting could end up killing you.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> The best bit of knowledge for anyone to possess


Especially if what you're attempting could end up killing you.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> Brew trips are resulting in a soggy Fossy. Been raining heavily most of the morning, and each flipping time I go for a brew it chucks it down. Not easy briskly walking to the shedoffice and not slipping on wet grass or decking. There was that much rain, it was diluting my tea.


You need an adult sized covered cat run type thing between the the house & the shed/office


----------



## Jenkins (26 Oct 2020)

Another day so dull anything mundane would have been classed as exciting. To show how bad it was, today's highlight was managing to iron last Friday's washing in less time than it took to wash a load of towels post work this afternoon.


----------



## postman (26 Oct 2020)

At 11-17 this morning i saw my first Christmas commercial on telly.Argos Christmas catalogue being advertised.Third week of October.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Another day so dull anything mundane would have been classed as exciting. To show how bad it was, today's highlight was managing to iron last Friday's washing in less time than it took to wash a load of towels post work this afternoon.


At least you don't have the towels to iron.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Oct 2020)

postman said:


> At 11-17 this morning i saw my first Christmas commercial on telly.Argos Christmas catalogue being advertised.Third week of October.


Oh wow! I've just realised that's a bonus I'll have from not watching TV any more! All those awful Christmas specials and the bit between Christmas and New Year when the TV is wall to wall 'best of the last year' type programmes... and I'll avoid them all!


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Went to town by car in the end, and rightly so. Could see the showers rolling in, and yes, they were biblical. Still no mount card in stock. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> But the weather had more or less blown through by the time I returned home, so ended up going for an hours bimble with the hybrid on roads near to home so I had a quick and easy bail-out if I did catch a shower. Fortunately I didn't, and I also picked up enough potatoes lying in the verge for tomorrow's roasties.
> 
> Now having a nice big  and a chocolate chip suggestive.


I know this might be a silly question, but why didn't you just ring them to see if the card was in yet? Or did you have to go to town for other things too?


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> From West Yorkshire to South Yorkshire - but then SWMBO works for South West Yorkshire NHS Trust
> 
> And what happened to West Riding of Yorkshire?


Or Cumberland, for that matter?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2020)

I think I need a break from here. I've just had a post deleted but I consider the post entirely justified. Immoderate moderation. We'll see whether I calm down or walk away quietly. Or loudly or flouncily....


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I need a break from here. I've just had a post deleted but I consider the post entirely justified. Immoderate moderation. We'll see whether I calm down or walk away quietly. Or loudly or flouncily....


Please, no flouncing. @postman tells us it is the Holiday Season. Let amity prevail...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Please, no flouncing. @postman tells us it is the Holiday Season. Let amity prevail...


Believe me, I was acting in the spirit of amity, or at least a sense of charity towards people in need because of CV-19.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Believe me, I was acting in the spirit of amity, or at least a sense of charity towards people in need because of CV-19.


There's some very polarized views on that subject. Let it wash over you.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Or Cumberland, for that matter?


1st April 1974, the same as the North and West Ridings.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I know this might be a silly question, but why didn't you just ring them to see if the card was in yet? Or did you have to go to town for other things too?



I had to go into town to sort out something for mum, so figured I could drop in to check.

They had every other colour available *except* black.

Mind, even when they've not got problems with the supplier, the black one is always the hardest to get hold of.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I need a break from here. I've just had a post deleted but I consider the post entirely justified. Immoderate moderation. We'll see whether I calm down or walk away quietly. Or loudly or flouncily....



Nooooooooooo!!! Don't go!!! 

We'd really miss you. And besides, we need to know if more beers have exploded... 

Ever wonder why I rarely post in the politics section. I do dip in every now and again, but then my brain threatens to leak out of my ears, and it reminds me why I rarely post in the politics section...


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

Oh, I forgot to mention earlier that I put my blue (general recycling) wheelie bin out, AND the black bag.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nooooooooooo!!! Don't go!!!
> 
> We'd really miss you. And besides, we need to know if more beers have exploded...
> 
> Ever wonder why I rarely post in the politics section. I do dip in every now and again,* but then my brain threatens to leak out of my ears,* and it reminds me why I rarely post in the politics section...


Have you considered earplugs?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2020)

@deptfordmarmoset The politics section is highly avoidable if you ask me .

Not with worrying about


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Oct 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> ...between Christmas and New Year when the TV is wall to wall '*best of the last year*' type programmes... and I'll avoid them all!


2020 should be entertaining for viewers...


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ever wonder why I rarely post in the politics section. I do dip in every now and again, but then my brain threatens to leak out of my ears, and it reminds me why I rarely post in the politics section...



I've that bit of this forum switched off. There's enough hassles, frustration and people with intransigent extreme views in my life without choosing to add any more.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2020)

postman said:


> At 11-17 this morning i saw my first Christmas commercial on telly.Argos Christmas catalogue being advertised.Third week of October.



I thought they had stopped the catalogue and were online now.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> The West Riding was taken, stolen, from us on the 1st April 1974. They even moved the border in some places.
> 
> Isn't the South West Trust a partnership.



Yes, we got moved from Warwickshire, where we'd been for about 2000 years, to the West Midlands.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, we got moved from Warwickshire, where we'd been for about 2000 years, to the West Midlands.


Did the earth move for you ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2020)

Morning.
I'm having cat withdrawal symptoms !  We went to a farm shop yesterday and the chap was saying what meat and things they were getting in in the future , including Christmas trees. I asked if they had any kittens ?


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Did the earth move for you ?



Its been a long time since the earth moved for me. 

1974 boundary changes.


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2020)

Shopping's been delivered. The delivery man spotted son's TT bike in the house and asked who rode TT's, then he realised the house had a bike on a smart turbo and other bikes inside.

It's wet here and they've not been transferred to the bike storage so are simply sat in the house along with a whole pile of wheels.


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @deptfordmarmoset The politics section is highly avoidable if you ask me .
> 
> Not with worrying about



This in spades, especially Covid threads and the conspiracy/couldn't give a poop bunch.


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Shopping's been delivered. The delivery man spotted son's TT bike in the house and asked who rode TT's, then he realised the house had a bike on a smart turbo and other bikes inside.
> 
> It's wet here and they've not been transferred to the bike storage so are simply sat in the house along with a whole pile of wheels.



MrsDCLane is very understanding. I've occasionally got away with one in the house overnight to stop it freezing for the morning commute.


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2020)

Morning from the shedoffice. Couldn't find a jumper, so I've an extra t-shirt on. Brother in law has moved out of his conservatory to the dining room now for working from home - too tight to heat it (4 bed detatched and 2 new £25k cars).


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> MrsDCLane is very understanding. I've occasionally got away with one in the house overnight to stop it freezing for the morning commute.



She's either that or has given up with me. Normally there's just the Zwift set-up which has had to stay and maybe one other bike before/after racing or my son's commuter. We spent yesterday evening fixing his hillclimb bike and I won't leave race bikes on view just in case.

By some point today it'll be just the Zwift bike for tonight's team time trial on the Zwift league plus the spare track bike which I'm using to learn rollers - that's tucked away in the conservatory.

Can I point out that it's your house as well. Or would that result in  &  ?


----------



## Jenkins (27 Oct 2020)

So much for the early morning promise of clear skies and a lovely sunrise on the commute in. Once it got 'light' it clouded over and is now a uniform grey with the first spots of rain on the office window. I may have to go out and invent some work to do.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2020)

Morning!
Change of plans here ! I thought we were going to go and look for pumpkins , but it seems like we are playing shops now ! 
It's a good job as it has now started raining again .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2020)

*We are going to go look for pumpkins !
Hurray!
Oh ! Perhaps not!
He's having a snack instead . *


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Can I point out that it's your house as well. Or would that result in  &  ?



The garage is mine, all mine.. ! 

The best bike did live in a bedroom until children arrived.


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> We spent yesterday evening fixing his hillclimb bike



How's the repair going - is it going to be useable ?


----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I need a break from here. I've just had a post deleted but I consider the post entirely justified. Immoderate moderation. We'll see whether I calm down or walk away quietly. Or loudly or flouncily....



Wish you hadn’t reported that.Now I’m wondering what the post was about,


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2020)

fossyant said:


> How's the repair going - is it going to be useable ?



Looks a probability. The resin's drying and we'll have a go up a few hills with it. Hopefully it'll hold.


----------



## postman (27 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> I thought they had stopped the catalogue and were online now.


Cross me 'eart gov the word Christmas was uttered.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Looks a probability. The resin's drying and we'll have a go up a few hills with it. Hopefully it'll hold.


Two chances


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Two chances



Yep - some full-on hard tests are needed. And we've got time to find an ultra-lightweight replacement frame should it not work.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2020)

We've been out to look for pumpkins .
We took the moon buggy , he was dressed in what looked like a space suit with wellies . He insisted on taking a Nee Nah and a set of Duplo instructions with us . "The match" as he calls them.
I drove the moon buggy ! The tracking on it is terrible as it steers worse than a fully loaded shopping trolley .
We saw some pumpkins! One place had two with a bridge between them with some plastic animals . There was a horse,goat , and a giraffe eating leaves on a tree .
Life here is very exciting !


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> She's either that or has given up with me. Normally there's just the Zwift set-up which has had to stay and maybe one other bike before/after racing or my son's commuter. We spent yesterday evening fixing his hillclimb bike and I won't leave race bikes on view just in case.
> 
> By some point today it'll be just the Zwift bike for tonight's team time trial on the Zwift league plus the spare track bike which I'm using to learn rollers - that's tucked away in the conservatory.
> 
> Can I point out that it's your house as well. Or would that result in  &  ?


The other day, Mrs. GA looked out of the laundry-room at my half of the garage.
"Holy Mother of God" she said.
In my defense, I was taking 4 bikes to the co-op. Her car is in her half of the garage. My car is on the driveway because it was feared my previous car would catch fire or otherwise damage the Chrysler. So bicycles just took over the space that would have been occupied by a car.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2020)

We are doing puzzles now . I mean he is .
I wonder if he has a nap at lunch time ? I do !


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2020)

I put a new kitchen roll on the kitchen roll holder thingie this morning.


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2020)

Bikes and spare wheels (mostly) are into storage so the house is tidier.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2020)

Since when can you not buy standard E14 light bulbs without taking a second mortgage


----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2020)

Recycling bin eve day


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Recycling bin eve day



I spent 20 minutes cleaning a 14-28 cassette before fitting it. Not sure who has the least exciting life here


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2020)

Today I:

Received a pair of work trousers in the post...

...and a duvet.

Shortened, sanded and oiled my Grandad's hammer handle that is probably about 80 years old, so I can refit it to it's 80 year old head tomorrow, and use it again.

Cut my finger on a saw while doing this.

Rode my bike in a figure of eight a few times in the empty workshop hall before leaving.

This counts as a pretty fulfilling day for an introvert.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

Cool, breezy and mostly piddling with rain here chez Casa Reynard.

So we've had an "indoor day" which mostly involves one of my favourite activities, i.e. cooking. Veg, potatoes and fish ready to go for tonight's supper, and I'm now in the middle of chutney making. Have just added the sugar, and now I can do nowt till it's cooked right down.

Today's offering is green tomato, red pepper, apple & onion with an insane amount of ginger and chipotle chilli. 

Now having a well-earned sit down with a  and some pink wafers.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Oct 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> On the subject of roses,a bloke in front of me buying his stuff the other week had a bottle of this.
> 
> View attachment 554593
> 
> ...


Headache in a bottle.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2020)

Black bin day tomorrow. 
I've put it outside already as I has a few things to put in the car as well..


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

The w-lan on my laptop is dancing the hokey cokey.

It does that every now and again, and it's a bit annoying. There is probably some dirt in the switch.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

Chutney made and jarred up. It is  but also rather 

Mind, the heat will mellow as it matures, and by the time it's ready to eat, should merely have a pleasant bite to it.

I have washed up and put the potatoes on to parboil.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2020)

Having a 2 year old for a whole day is tiring !
We've played with the Duplo, puzzles, toy cars, play shopping, a trip out in a buggy to look for pumpkins and that was all before lunch .
I had to dig out the electric pedal car this afternoon , he managed to do a bit of steering today . We then played spray Nanny with a water pistol . I eventually nodded off whilst he watched CBeebies. He fell asleep a bit later.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Having a 2 year old for a whole day is tiring !
> We've played with the Duplo, puzzles, toy cars, play shopping, a trip out in a buggy to look for pumpkins and that was all before lunch .
> I had to dig out the electric pedal car this afternoon , he managed to do a bit of steering today . We then played spray Nanny with a water pistol . I eventually nodded off whilst he watched CBeebies. He fell asleep a bit later.



Just think what the 2 yr old thinks about nanny & grandad then


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I put a new kitchen roll on the kitchen roll holder thingie this morning.


I hope you had a rest after that. You don't want to over tax yourself!


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

Right, food time. Back later, I has a hungry.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Oct 2020)

I just had a pot noodle. Chicken and mushroom (allegedly). It was meh.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Oct 2020)

Is it wrong to get a little bit excited to find out that you can get a 7 tog duvet?

Virtually everything else seems to be a 4.5 tog which is a bit too cold or a 9 tog which is a bit too warm at this time of year.


----------



## tyred (27 Oct 2020)

Lovely moonlit night for a cycle, shame my routes and distances are restricted. In fact the moonlight is so bright that on the unlit part of my ride I was subconsciously looking over my shoulder thinking a car was coming up behind me. 

Have now re-tensioned the chain as it was a bit slack.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

Pushed the boat out a bit foodwise tonight...

Bacon-wrapped roast monkfish tail, roasties and steamed carrots, sprouts and green beans. 

Thank you yellow stickers. And the tatties were free. 

I am so very stuffed.


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I realise (not for the first time) that I own a lot of books I haven't read, yet keep looking/buying more



Books are like bikes, there's always room for N+1


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Damn,one minute late! Anyway,happy clock turning back day/night!!



When I was on shift we always did it a 02:00, not midnight.


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm after a new flat cap. It has to have blue in the pattern. Which if any do you think is the best? 🤔Ignore the price,just concentrate on the colour/pattern!
> 
> https://www.outdoorandcountry.co.uk/mens-barbour-gallingale-tartan-flat-cap.html?c=Barbour Classic
> 
> ...



2nd one, suits your personality.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

Debating whether to import a magazine that seems relevant to my archive all the way from Italy. Postage is expensive, and seller isn't answering a query for more details. If the postage wasn't so spendy, I'd take a punt.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Ooh! The sky has all gone yellow !
> It is raining again here.
> I would also like to mention that I like pink wafer biscuits .



I like any sort of wafers.


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Bedroom news. Mundane, or not, you decide!
> 
> Once again, MrsPete beat me to the middle button on the quilt cover when we changed the bed this morning.
> I'll beat her one day, the nimble fingered woman!



Glad to see others do that.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> I like any sort of wafers.



Well, I got that packet of pink ones on the go... Still a few left.


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2020)

dave r said:


> There has to be some rain sometime.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys8MZtPGLVU


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Glad to see others do that.


Sometimes my wife catches up with me when I am still fiddling with the first one

I prefer to do it on my own


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Especially if what you're attempting could end up killing you.





classic33 said:


> Especially if what you're attempting could end up killing you.



Worth saying twice


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @deptfordmarmoset The politics section is highly avoidable if you ask me .
> 
> Not with worrying about



Indeed, I don't come here for that. Twitter is quite sufficient.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys8MZtPGLVU



Nay lad

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KXHsWBKKNbI


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> When I was on shift we always did it a 02:00, not midnight.


It's illegal to have two midnights in less than 24 hours. It'd also cause havoc with computers.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2020)

Right, I need a 

Kettle is on, who's for a brew and a pink wafer?


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Oct 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Headache in a bottle.


I'm not a wine fan,especially white and rose.🍷


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, I got that packet of pink ones on the go... Still a few left.



I gave you the coordinates I believe.


----------



## Accy cyclist (27 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, I need a
> 
> Kettle is on, who's for a brew and a pink wafer?


Oh no,not those pink wafers!


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

Two police cars have just gone flying up the road, on "blues".


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's illegal to have two midnights in less than 24 hours. It'd also cause havoc with computers.



This was before computers ....

But we did have time stamp machines that would smash your fingers


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> This was before computers ....
> 
> *But we did have time stamp machines that would smash your fingers*


Did they have a clock in them?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Today I:
> 
> Received a pair of work trousers in the post...
> 
> ...


This is putting you right up there with @pawl and @DCLane you know...


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2020)

I'm going to slope off to finish watching an episode of Inspector Montalbano.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm going to slope off to finish watching an episode of Inspector Montalbano.


Police drama?


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Police drama?



Yeap. Set in Sicily, based on the books by Andrea Camilleri.

Although I ended up watching "Eat Well for Less" instead...


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2020)

And on that note, the average weekly spend on food and drink for a household of two adults is £75.

Brownie points to anyone who can work out how big the spend per week is here chez Casa Reynard. Bearing in mind that alcohol very rarely gets bought.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> And on that note, the average weekly spend on food and drink for a household of two adults is £75.
> 
> Brownie points to anyone who can work out how big the spend per week is here chez Casa Reynard. Bearing in mind that alcohol very rarely gets bought.


£8.27

Up it by 50p if you're including the felines


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> £8.27
> 
> Up it by 50p if you're including the felines



On that basis, most people must be living on a liquid diet...


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> On that basis, most people must be living on a liquid diet...


Have you seen the price of booze these days? I mean, when did you last see a bottle of whiskey on yellow sticker.

And there's some imagination used in trying to avoid paying for it in supermarkets.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have you seen the price of booze these days? I mean, when did you last see a bottle of whiskey on yellow sticker.
> 
> And there's some imagination used in trying to avoid paying for it in supermarkets.



Actually, the Co-op in the next village along almost always has booze on sticker, including whisky. Tesco it's usually beer, and maybe the odd bottle of wine.

It's pretty well much lost on me, I'm afraid.

Although tea does turn up fairly regularly on YS too.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2020)

Anyways, bed calls... Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, bed calls... Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2020)

There she blows


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Glad to see others do that.


Perhaps a new sport for the Olympics ?


----------



## tyred (28 Oct 2020)

I love it now that the clocks have changed and I can see daylight again on my early morning walk. 

Just back and ready for my Shreddies.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2020)

Morning.
The weather is dry here at the moment. The sky was quite clear first thing this morning but has since clouded over a bit. I have put our rubbish bin out .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2020)

We have survived yesterday's onslaught !


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2020)

Ceiling painting today


----------



## gbb (28 Oct 2020)

Two and a half cups of tea from one teabag this morning. Needs must.


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2020)

Morning from the shedoffice in a persistently wet Manchester (It had been quite dry until September).


----------



## pawl (28 Oct 2020)

Hark is that the sound of the recycling bin lorry 🚛 i here in the distance.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

pawl said:


> Hark is that the sound of the recycling bin lorry 🚛 i here in the distance.


No, t'is the east and Juliio's has been done. Arise and fill your bin...


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2020)

Got 'The Killers' 'blasting' out of my 'iccle' speakers in the shed office. If you can call it 'blasting' !


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Oct 2020)

Just finished decanting 2020 sloe in rum Tasting test ! .....verdict , bring me a glass !


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Just finished decanting 2020 sloe in rum Tasting test ! .....verdict , bring me a glass !


Just the one?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2020)

Could be a very big glass.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2020)

My wife wanted me to cut her hair ! 

Jason Bourne made it look so easy !


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2020)

We will set our clocks back this weekend.


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just the one?


Just one glass , of course there's no limit on how often l top it up


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2020)

A very brisk breeze bringing sunshine and showers here chez Casa Reynard.

Another kitchen morning after yesterday's efforts. I have made a pot of celery and parsley soup, and there is a lamb tagine simmering away in the crock pot. 

The lamb passed the Poppy & Lexi taste test. I paid £1.61 for nearly 700g of lamb rump on saturday.

They are lifting potatoes in the field that my bedroom window overlooks (ok, there's a lane and a railway line in the way, but I won't let that stop me), so I may go later and investigate if there are any freebies to be had.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Just finished decanting 2020 sloe in rum Tasting test ! .....verdict , bring me a glass !



Yay!!! @woodbutcher is back!!!


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2020)

gbb said:


> Two and a half cups of tea from one teabag this morning. Needs must.



Oh dear, a tea shortage... We can't be having that now, can we?

Trebuchet locked and loaded with emergency supplies.


----------



## mybike (28 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Did they have a clock in them?



They were driven by a central clock that sent out a pulse every 30s, so if you replaced one you had to set the time. I've just found a picture.





They were rather heavy.


----------



## mybike (28 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My wife wanted me to cut her hair !
> 
> Jason Bourne made it look so easy !



#9 all over.


----------



## mybike (28 Oct 2020)

Knowing the wide range of erudition here, I wondered if anyone was into Airfix models & if so, what was their recommendation for buying paint online.


----------



## Kryton521 (28 Oct 2020)

Cr*p day! Weather? Really cack. Job? Really, really cack, [on me though as I frelled it!] Very tired and generally over it! "It!" being life, the world and the universe!

On the brighter side, my new waterproof jacket was delivered just after I got home! Two days earlier than expected. Tomorrow after I've taken Pink in to vet'n'ary. I'll take it for a test.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Knowing the wide range of erudition here, I wondered if anyone was into Airfix models & if so, what was their recommendation for buying paint online.


Avoid the Humbrol acrylics that come with any of the kits. 

How would you be applying the paint, brush or airgun?
Larger areas may be easier do with their aerosols. Uniform finish can be easier achieve.

Rails of Sheffield, Olivia's Trains, Frizinghall Models.


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2020)

Just used my lunch break to trim some trees and brambles back over the fence (not our garden - edge of a field) as it grows like crazy - the trees have grown from 1 cherry tree we cut down about 20 years ago - we tend to keep them in check as the original tree completely covered our small back garden (again, not on our land). I'm cut to bits now.


----------



## tyred (28 Oct 2020)

22 minutes on holdand counting 

If my call is important to them why don't they try employing some more staff!


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2020)

Belting it down with rain here.

Kitchen action nearly finished for the day. Chickpeas and dried fruit prepped and ready to go into the tagine, bulghur wheat on to soak in stock with garlic, lemon and oregano, I've washed up, put away the de-quarantined shopping and taken some basa out of the freezer for the two furry girls. All that's left to do is make some dough for pitta bread to go with supper.

Then I need to run to Tesco for a) a couple of bits I forgot to buy on Saturday and b) mum wants a gift box of biscuits for someone.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2020)

And as I have to pass by the art shop en route, I will stop to see if the mount card has arrived.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Knowing the wide range of erudition here, I wondered if anyone was into Airfix models & if so, what was their recommendation for buying paint online.




I use a rattle-can primer (Halfords is fine) followed by artists acrylics and a matt rattle-can varnish. I use Montana gold matt clear.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> We will set our clocks back this weekend.


Prior to Trump ?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2020)

Painting done 
Garden and recycling bin are out ready for the morning . 
Time to relax


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Prior to Trump ?


Do you really think that he knows how to do that


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Knowing the wide range of erudition here, I wondered if anyone was into Airfix models & if so, what was their recommendation for buying paint online.


I'm more of an airbrush man myself, Tamiya makes good paint as well as models.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2020)

I've been pootling about restoring my Grandad's old leather working hammer in quiet moments at work:







Previously it was pretty much uniform dark grey/brown from years of not being maintained. I have no idea how old it was, probably the best part of a century, and the wood of the shaft had shrunk severely so the head wasn't secure any more.

I cleaned up the head and painted the dark bit black, the realised that there was no way I could get the wedge out of the wood because it was too deeply hammered in.

I wonder if my Grandad did that about eighty years ago, or if he bought it from someone else ready made?

I shortened the shaft by about 3mm around the spike so I could get the thing out and sanded the end of the shaft flat, then got rid of the ugly varnish and rounded the bottom corners so it sits better in the hand, dunked it in eco-friendly hippy oil and and cleaned up the wedge.

Today I finally put it all back together again. It took a severe beating to get the wedge back into the wood, as it was going a good 3-4mm deeper, but it means the shaft is really solid now and I have a useful hammer...


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2020)

Aaaah, what a fabby meal 

Lamb & chickpea tagine, lemon & garlic bulgur wheat and steamed tenderstem broccoli. And then apple crumble & custard for afters.

The world is a very good place right now. 

Poppy & Lexi got their share of the lamb - raw, of course.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been pootling about restoring my Grandad's old leather working hammer in quiet moments at work:
> 
> View attachment 555078
> 
> ...



That's a lovely thing, Andy.  I have one very much like that - my late dad was an upholsterer and maker of leather goods, and I now have all his tools.


----------



## Speicher (28 Oct 2020)

I am watching "The Sister". I have not watched it on "Boxed Set" and I think it was the sister who killed her sister, not the two lead characters
Is anyone else watching it? Or is the sister still alive?


----------



## Speicher (28 Oct 2020)

Whooo hoo massive clue just there!


----------



## Jenkins (28 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> And on that note, the average weekly spend on food and drink for a household of two adults is £75.
> 
> Brownie points to anyone who can work out how big the spend per week is here chez Casa Reynard. Bearing in mind that alcohol very rarely gets bought.


Bit late to this one. I'll guess at around £15 with all the yellow stickering you do. Or £45 if you include tea in all it's varieties.


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2020)

I was going to guess £30 for two adults.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2020)

Having discovered that you can get 7 tog duvets yesterday, I popped up to the John Lewis in Ipswich to pick one up and then went to the Waitrose next door for a few supplies. How can so little cost so much!

Having said that, the bacon baguette for tea tasted lovely and their 'Essentials' mature chedder cheese is lovely


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> I was going to guess £30 for two adults.



That's pretty well much bang on. 

@Speicher wins the fizzy whizzy spinny thing with the cherry on top.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's pretty well much bang on.
> 
> @Speicher wins the fizzy whizzy spinny thing with the cherry on top.


A bakewell tart catherine wheel firework?


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> A bakewell tart catherine wheel firework?



Yeah, something along those lines.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Bit late to this one. I'll guess at around £15 with all the yellow stickering you do. Or £45 if you include tea in all it's varieties.



It used to be between £15 and £20 a week with the stickering, but then Tesco stopped marking down the stuff by 90 or 95% - mainly to put an end to the total bunfights that used to go on, and IMHO rightly so. Some of the really grabby folk have buggered off elsewhere because the stuff isn't reduced enough anymore.

Now, the most they do is 75% unless they've got a job lot of something to shift.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Just had some excellent food advice given. 
_Don't pick up and eat raw slugs or snails as there's a chance of infection."_

When did anyone last do this?


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just had some excellent food advice given.
> _Don't pick up and eat raw slugs or snails as there's a chance of infection."_
> 
> When did anyone last do this?



Hmm... I've eaten my fair share of escargots, I suppose, but raw? I'll pass.

I'm not that keen on escargots btw, I've eaten them because that's what was served me. I think they're a waste of good garlic butter.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

I've just bought that Italian magazine that I was watching on the Bay of E.

A bit of digging has suggested that apparently, it's actually quite rare. The magazine was a sister publication to Autosprint, but was nowhere near as popular, ergo a significantly smaller print run. It's also picture-heavy from what I can gather, so hopefully it will throw up some photos that are new to me.

You pays your money, you takes your chance...


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

Right, bed for me. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Just had some excellent food advice given.
> _Don't pick up and eat raw slugs or snails as there's a chance of infection."_
> 
> When did anyone last do this?


My dad once pretended to one of my childhood friends that he ate a worm that he picked up in the garden, so she proceeded to do the same but didn't pretend!


----------



## Kryton521 (29 Oct 2020)

Morning all. Up early as Pink, [cat] has to go to the vets for her op. No kittens for her! Very hard trying to explain why she is neither allowed out or have anything to eat. Think she's starting to get a little pee'd off as She's putting claws out!


----------



## woodbutcher (29 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Knowing the wide range of erudition here, I wondered if anyone was into Airfix models & if so, what was their recommendation for buying paint online.


When l made my Airfix models there was no such thing as "online" or laptops or computers of any sort , not available to jo public anyway. So we went to a place called a shop which sold all the stuff needed for model making 
Hard to believe l know !


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> My dad once pretended to one of my childhood friends that he ate a worm that he picked up in the garden, so she proceeded to do the same but didn't pretend!


That's what dad's do best 

Somebody unplugged me yesterday as I felt all week and achy let's hope today is better


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2020)

I have an important letter to send this morning. I'll take it to the Post Office and pay for Recorded Delivery, I think.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2020)

Oh, and MrsPete had to bring the bin in yesterday as I was at work early due to being on a training course.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have an important letter to send this morning. I'll take it to the Post Office and pay for Recorded Delivery, I think.


You're aware they're not getting a signature at the delivery address.


----------



## postman (29 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're aware they're not getting a signature at the delivery address.


Oh so they are taking full cost then not giving service due to covid.I wonder how many customers know that.


----------



## postman (29 Oct 2020)

Ok cannot stay on here this morning i have a kitchen blind to fettle.The cord came off the wheel thingy.And it's awkward to get to and off.I might be sometime.Carry on without me.


----------



## postman (29 Oct 2020)

Oh i have just invented a film title.Carry on the blind man.Oh Matron.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2020)

Morning .
It is grey and wet here . The weather peeps said that it will brighten up a bit later .
Did a bit of filing yesterday . I was trying to file some deep gouges out of a pair of handlebars, it's the spacer bit where the stem clamps . It's also a bit awkward I I'm trying to save as much of the Cinelli engraving as possible .
I had better go and get some glue now and try to repair my grandson's toy garage .


----------



## gbb (29 Oct 2020)

Just wandered into the spare room and looked up on top of the wardrobe and there sat...2 brand new John Lewis suitcases, brought very early this year in the expectation of a wonderful holiday in Turkey. Bah....just another reminder of the mundaness of this year.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're aware they're not getting a signature at the delivery address.





postman said:


> Oh so they are taking full cost then not giving service due to covid.I wonder how many customers know that.


Yes, I am, thanks. 

Cheeky, eh!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2020)

There's a slug eating some hedgehog poo outside my back door. 
I wonder if it wants some salt sprinkled on it?


----------



## postman (29 Oct 2020)

gbb said:


> Just wandered into the spare room and looked up on top of the wardrobe and there sat...2 brand new John Lewis suitcases, brought very early this year in the expectation of a wonderful holiday in Turkey. Bah....just another reminder of the mundaness of this year.


Turkey eh.All the celebs go to Turkey for cosmetic operations.So whats on your list.New teef,bigger pecs,plastic six pac,inked eyebrows,the list goes on.


----------



## postman (29 Oct 2020)

Anyway i am Bach.The roller blind was easy.Don't know how but i remembered how to slide it out,then had to work out how to pop the clip off the end,and that's all it took ,easy peasy.


----------



## postman (29 Oct 2020)

gbb you have given me an idea.This old baldy might go and have a hair transplant.Or a tattoo.a hare or a rabbit.Mind you the hare costs a fortune four times as much as the rabbit.So it will be the rabbit and from far away it will look like a hare.


----------



## DCLane (29 Oct 2020)

postman said:


> Oh so they are taking full cost then not giving service due to covid.I wonder how many customers know that.



That's no difference to my dental insurer. They're still taking full cost of insurance each month, which normally includes 3-monthly hygienist and 6-monthly check-ups, but not offering any service at all.

If I leave I would need to be re-assessed at a higher rate so they've got me. Thanks Denplan


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Oct 2020)

It’s raining, it’s pouring, and the old man is snoring...


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It’s raining, it’s pouring, and the old man is snoring...


I will be soon !


----------



## mybike (29 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Avoid the Humbrol acrylics that come with any of the kits.
> 
> How would you be applying the paint, brush or airgun?
> Larger areas may be easier do with their aerosols. Uniform finish can be easier achieve.
> ...



Time on my hands, so I have some Airfix model aircraft to build, I think it will be mostly brush, clearly small areas.



Andy in Germany said:


> I use a rattle-can primer (Halfords is fine) followed by artists acrylics and a matt rattle-can varnish. I use Montana gold matt clear.



Not sure a gold hurricane would look right. Spray can for the underside is a good idea tho'



Gravity Aided said:


> I'm more of an airbrush man myself, Tamiya makes good paint as well as models.



For a couple of models an airbrush might be OTT.



woodbutcher said:


> When l made my Airfix models there was no such thing as "online" or laptops or computers of any sort , not available to jo public anyway. So we went to a place called a shop which sold all the stuff needed for model making
> Hard to believe l know !



We had to ask the school secretary to get them for us. He was very good, but sometimes got the wrong thing.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2020)

This is what I've been filing .


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Time on my hands, so I have some Airfix model aircraft to build, I think it will be mostly brush, clearly small areas.


Take a look at the paint numbers required, and see how many are common to more than two models. Then check where each one is required for. 61, flesh/skin is listed but only required for the face of the crew. Matt red and matt white, mixed can return a similar colour.(You'd be using drops of paint to achieve the colour, not tins). Silver, often used for the undercarriage is the only one I'd buy that's used in small quantities.

Any model railway shops nearby?


----------



## mybike (29 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> It used to be between £15 and £20 a week with the stickering, but then Tesco stopped marking down the stuff by 90 or 95% - mainly to put an end to the total bunfights that used to go on, and IMHO rightly so. Some of the really grabby folk have buggered off elsewhere because the stuff isn't reduced enough anymore.
> 
> Now, the most they do is 75% unless they've got a job lot of something to shift.



My local sainbos seem to have stopped marking stuff down. I suspect they get their pickers to use it for the deliveries before it get to short date.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> My local sainbos seem to have stopped marking stuff down. I suspect they get their pickers to use it for the deliveries before it get to short date.


The local Tesco and Sainsbury's are donating a fair bit of what would have been marked down to local homeless charities and a "soup kitchen". Along with a number of other food stores.


----------



## mybike (29 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Take a look at the paint numbers required, and see how many are common to more than two models. Then check where each one is required for. 61, flesh/skin is listed but only required for the face of the crew. Matt red and matt white, mixed can return a similar colour.(You'd be using drops of paint to achieve the colour, not tins). Silver, often used for the undercarriage is the only one I'd buy that's used in small quantities.
> 
> Any model railway shops nearby?



Not much locally, but good points. Thanks.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Not much locally, but good points. Thanks.


Toymaster store?


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2020)

Wet, miserable, wet, grey & wet in south east Suffolk. Guess who has the day off work?

Treated myself to a bit of a lie in this morning, then started on the housework and I'm now having a short break for a mug of coffee and an apple before starting again. I've even resorted to doing the dusting.


----------



## DCLane (29 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> My local sainbos seem to have stopped marking stuff down. I suspect they get their pickers to use it for the deliveries before it get to short date.



Unlikely as if it's a same day 'use by' date then the customer gets it free. Probably buying it for themselves or donating it to homeless/charities as above.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

Chilly, blustery and very soggy here chez Casa Reynard.

Very definitely an indoor kind of day. Just as well, as I'm feeling rather tired after being woken up at stupid-o-clock by the girls having a full-on spat in my bedroom. I had to get up to separate them. Poppy and Lexi usually rub along OK, but sometimes Lexi gets a bit pushy - with the inevitable consequences. In this case, Lexi wanted to sleep on my bed, but Poppy was already there, and well...

Hey ho...

Almost lunchtime. I have celery soup, and I've hard boiled a couple of eggs which will go well in a sammich along with mayo and a sliced tomato.

Been working on my new writing project as well.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> Unlikely as if it's a same day 'use by' date then the customer gets it free. Probably buying it for themselves or donating it to homeless/charities as above.



^^^ this.

The staff in my local Tesco often take YS stuff, plus I know that they also work with a local charity. I don't mind really - as long as the food doesn't get wasted.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Morning all. Up early as Pink, [cat] has to go to the vets for her op. No kittens for her! Very hard trying to explain why she is neither allowed out or have anything to eat. Think she's starting to get a little pee'd off as She's putting claws out!



Pawsies crossed for Pink xxx


----------



## DCLane (29 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Pawsies crossed for Pink xxx



If I was Pink and knowing what's coming I'd definately keep my pawsies crossed


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

I'm giving in and breaking out the thick fleece onesie and the fluffy pink socks.

A hot chocolate might be in the offing too.


----------



## Kryton521 (29 Oct 2020)

Pink is home, slumped, very groggy, leaning against her climbing frame. Not sure she'll ever forgive me!




You can't see the "wound" on the other side but it's a neat little incision


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Not sure a gold hurricane would look right. Spray can for the underside is a good idea tho'



Yeah, not the most obvious trade name is it? They also have a "black" range, most of which aren't, if you see what I mean.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Pink is home, slumped, very groggy, leaning against her climbing frame. Not sure she'll ever forgive me!
> View attachment 555208
> 
> You can't see the "wound" on the other side but it's a neat little incision



She should bounce back pretty quickly. But a peace offering of tuna or prawns from daddy wouldn't go amiss, I'm sure...


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2020)

Quarterly meter reading for gas & electricity submitted to Bulb. As usual i got asked to confirm if the gas reading was correct as it was the same as the last one (I only have gas for heating and it's not been needed yet) and a later follow up email sying my account is £xx.xx in credit - do I want to reduce my payments? Never had that with my previous suplier - if my account was in credit, they always wanted to increase my payments.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2020)

And this is why I dislike doing the dusting. Trying to do this lot without breaking off another mirror or wiper is a bit of a pain


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> And this is why I dislike doing the dusting. Trying to do this lot without breaking off another mirror or wiper is a bit of a pain
> View attachment 555252


Is that "Emmerdale" beyond the 24 car?


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that "Emmerdale" beyond the 24 car?


As the DVDs are filed alphabetically, anything Emerdale (if I were to purchase such a thing) would have been behind the number 50 Ueno Clinic Le Mans winning McLaren. The number 24 Gulf Mclaren is in front of Minions through to One Flew Over The Cookoo's Nest


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

Love those models @Jenkins 

Alas, it's somewhat lacking in Jaguars...


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Love those models @Jenkins
> 
> Alas, it's somewhat lacking in Jaguars...


Is this any better? OK neither are purple or the correct model for you but it's all I can do. As a 1/12 model and 40cm long, the XJ220 is a bit large to have on display!


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Is this any better? OK neither are purple or the correct model for you but it's all I can do. As a 1/12 model and 40cm long, the XJ220 is a bit large to have on display!
> View attachment 555257



Yup, it's a start! 

I've actually got both of those (except my XJ220 is burgundy), along with the #61 Castrol IMSA car, and the #33 Silk Cut Le Mans car from '91.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yup, it's a start!
> 
> I've actually got both of those (except my XJ220 is burgundy), along with the #61 Castrol IMSA car, and the #33 Silk Cut Le Mans car from '91.


At the risk of this turning interesting, the original McLaren F1 & GTR variants are my thing - I have another couple of 1/18 road models and 4 x 1/43 scales models in the living room!


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> At the risk of this turning interesting, the original McLaren F1 & GTR variants are my thing - I have another couple of 1/18 road models and 4 x 1/43 scales models in the living room!



Hmm, my collection is more eclectic. Admittedly a lot of it was bought for me (I was a schoolgirl when the bulk of it was put together), but mine is mainly 80s F1 and Group C cars, plus some Warwick-related bits.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Network location places me at the blue dot!


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, my collection is more eclectic. Admittedly a lot of it was bought for me (I was a schoolgirl when the bulk of it was put together), but mine is mainly 80s F1 and Group C cars, plus some Warwick-related bits.


My name is Jenkins and I'm an anorak. My 1/43 1980's F1 models (cheap Onyx versions of midfield runners) were a victim of the clearout during the lockdown as they were taking up storage space. I still have a 1/18 scale Michael Schuacher Ferrari & a Damon Hill Williams on my bedroom bookcase, plus all 4 variants of the Mercedes CLK GTR (1/18), Audi R8, 2 x Audi R8Cs and a Panos GTR (1/43) in the living room and 4 Mercedes DTM models on a windowsill in the hall!

I now return you to the normal level of mundanity & bin collection.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> My name is Jenkins and I'm an anorak. My 1/43 1980's F1 models (cheap Onyx versions of midfield runners) were a victim of the clearout during the lockdown as they were taking up storage space. I still have a 1/18 scale Michael Schuacher Ferrari & a Damon Hill Williams on my bedroom bookcase, plus all 4 variants of the Mercedes CLK GTR (1/18), Audi R8, 2 x Audi R8Cs and a Panos GTR (1/43) in the living room and 4 Mercedes DTM models on a windowsill in the hall!
> 
> I now return you to the normal level of mundanity & bin collection.


Is there anyone you can leave the dusting to?


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is there anyone you can leave the dusting to?


Only my sister as part of an inheritance. And she'd more than likely sell or bin them rather than do the dusting


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Only my sister as part of an inheritance. And she'd more than likely sell or bin them rather than do the dusting


She might not, if she was aware of what they may be worth. Picked at random


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2020)

Not when mine's a standard version that's been out of the display case for the past 20+ years gathering dust and goodness knows what!


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Only my sister as part of an inheritance. And she'd more than likely sell or bin them rather than do the dusting



In that case, send them to me! 

Except the Hill and Schumacher stuff. That doesn't cross the threshold here. We is very partisan.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Not when mine's a standard version that's been out of the display case for the past 20+ years gathering dust and goodness knows what!


Bodge a smaller hose to the vacuum cleaner to clean them. Besides she needn't know what you know.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bodge a smaller hose to the vacuum cleaner to clean them. Besides she needn't know what you know.



Nah... A photographer's camera cleaner should do the job. Basically, it's a squeezy rubber bulb with a brush attached to a fine nozzle, and should have enough "oomph" to dust the models.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nah... A photographer's camera cleaner should do the job. Basically, it's a squeezy rubber bulb with a brush attached to a fine nozzle, and should have enough "oomph" to dust the models.


They only blow the dust elsewhere though. Vacuum cleaner takes it away.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Oct 2020)

Mini Vacuum cleaners are available for HiFi, Computers and Cameras


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2020)

Anyways, I'm tired, so I'm heading on up the wooden hill. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I'm tired, so I'm heading on up the wooden hill. Nunnight one and all xxx


Early this morning!!


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2020)

Morning.
It is grey and slightly damp here .
I was having a nightmare! I dreamt that I had to be up and at work for 4 o'clock this morning . When I eventually got out of bed at 6.30 I felt completely drunk and legless. . Still feeling a bit drunk .


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is grey and slightly damp here .
> I was having a nightmare! I dreamt that I had to be up and at work for 4 o'clock this morning . When I eventually got out of bed at 6.30 I felt completely drunk and legless. . Still feeling a bit drunk .


You didn't stop off at an off-licence on your way to work, in your dream did you.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> You didn't stop off at an off-licence on your way to work, in your dream did you.


I must have had a skin full by the way that I'm feeling !


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I must have had a skin full by the way that I'm feeling !


Ah well, t'is your own fault.


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2020)

@Reynard 

Those people spending £75 a week for two adults - did they say how much they were spending each week on eating out and take aways?


----------



## DCLane (30 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> Those people spending £75 a week for two adults - did they say how much they were spending each week on eating out and take aways?



We probably spend £150-200 for 3 of us a week on food / cat food for 2 cats. No alcohol and rarely eat out.

Except today. £150 compensation from my bank & credit card for an upheld complaint (hacked, lots of long phone calls which ended with a letter to the CEO before they acted) and lessons for them so lunch out.


----------



## mybike (30 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> Toymaster store?



Not in this town, nearest is half an hour away.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2020)

mybike said:


> Not in this town, nearest is half an hour away.


They do mail order. Some may even take payment over the phone.

At the least, if they're bothered, they can put them to one side for you. They'll get their 33% on the sale.


----------



## mybike (30 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Only my sister as part of an inheritance. And she'd more than likely sell or bin them rather than do the dusting



My daughter was given a doll that said "shall we do the dusting" but it sounded more like "take me to the dustbin". As we were camping at the time and struggling around in a tent, stepping on said doll, the latter suggestion was appealing.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2020)

Mild, overcast, blustery and attempting to rain here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning taking the grapes I picked off the stalks, put any ladybirds that had been hiding in the bunches back outside, then chopped up some apples and quinces to go in alongside the grapes to make jelly. Will cook the fruit after lunch and let the juice drain overnight.

Also popped over to the quacks in the next village along to drop off mum's prescription. It was actually raining there!

Just about to have lunch.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard
> 
> Those people spending £75 a week for two adults - did they say how much they were spending each week on eating out and take aways?



No' fraid not. That's just the average figure for food and alcohol across the UK for a household of two adults.

The couple the show was helping out were spending north of £200 a week, with about £80 of that on take outs.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> We probably spend £150-200 for 3 of us a week. No alcohol and rarely eat out.
> 
> Except today. £150 compensation from my bank & credit card for an upheld complaint (hacked, lots of long phone calls which ended with a letter to the CEO before they acted) and lessons for them so lunch out.



No alcohol here either - mum and I are teetotal, and i have the traditional bottle of brandy that gets dusted off every year at Christmas to flambe the pudding.  It was a bottle that dad had just opened before he died back in 2008! 

Don't eat out - no point when you cook restaurant quality food at home. Much prefer sitting at home with good grub, all comfortable in my onesie and fluffy socks, like.

Takeaway's no point. Am too far out in the boonies. No one delivers, and by the time I've gone to pick one up...

Mind, we have very little prepared food, and that's where a lot of the expense tends to be hidden.


----------



## DCLane (30 Oct 2020)

Lunch was nice - The Pie Shed in Dewsbury for reference.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2020)

Anyway, lunch calls... There's celery soup, toast, hummus and a selection of cheese and fruit...


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2020)

My one remaining brain cell which is still working is just about managing to cope . Any questions like as to who I am I think I will have to pass!

It is drizzling here .


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2020)

When I have watched "Eat Well for Less" my ghast has been flabbered at how much they spend on take aways, and eating out. 

I have a take away usually once a month. I did not include alcohol when I last worked out how much is spent per week on food. My version of fish and chips is Waitrose fish in bubbly batter - six portions for £10 so about £1.50 each plus chips plus fuel is about £2. What is the cost of fish and chips in a chippy these days? I guess £7 for a much more calorie laden meal. 

I might spend £40 a month on alcohol, possibly less. 

Much as I might like to take advantage of Yellow Sticker, or Yellow Scissors, as one supermarket names them, the noise, bright lights, and bustling people send my brain into over-load very quickly.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2020)

I'm watching the quiz show Impossible. Guess how I'm doing ?


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2020)

On a much lighter note (as opposed to the costs of food) I have bought myself a necklace. Not too "dressy", if you met me you would know why. I like the way it catches the light. Purchased from Etsy, if you would like to know.


----------



## sheddy (30 Oct 2020)

Searching for brackets yesterday. 

Ebay have just sent me a notification for ‘reinforced shelf bra’....


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2020)

Lunch has been had, another large basket of bramleys has been picked and I reckon a bike ride might be on the cards. It's very blowy and a bit drizzly, but I have a nice five mile loop I can do on the MTB that doesn't take me too far away from home, and there are two places I can shelter from the rain if the heavens open. One is under a railway bridge, and the other is a bus shelter in the next village along.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2020)

Speicher said:


> When I have watched "Eat Well for Less" my ghast has been flabbered at how much they spend on take aways, and eating out.
> 
> I have a take away usually once a month. I did not include alcohol when I last worked out how much is spent per week on food. My version of fish and chips is Waitrose fish in bubbly batter - six portions for £10 so about £1.50 each plus chips plus fuel is about £2. What is the cost of fish and chips in a chippy these days? I guess £7 for a much more calorie laden meal.
> 
> ...



I think £7 from a chippy is about right for a fish supper. Take aways are so expensive, and it's kind of funny, because a lot of the "favourites" are so easy to do at home. And a lot nicer / healthier.

One of my cat show friends was moaning that during lockdown, her supermarket food shop bill had gone through the roof. But she was a regular eater-outer and take-away buyer, and didn't include that in her food spend. And then of course, when she couldn't eat out etc and had to buy and cook at home, I think the penny finally dropped... 

According to an ONS survey earlier this year, on average, around 25% of people's calorie intake is bought (and eaten) outside the home.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2020)

Anyways, I had a wet, blustery and ridiculously muddy hour in the company of Max the MTB - about 8 miles in total. I am sat here with a  and a chocolate suggestive, grinning like a loon. I really enjoyed that!

Poor Max does need a bit of a bath, but I will do that tomorrow. His front mudguard is very good at keeping the mud off me, but it's even better at flicking the mud all over his downtube and BB...


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2020)

Some fireworks are making a lot of noise. Kizzy briefly stopped washing her physog, and Bob stayed asleep.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2020)

I'm having a glass of cider . It is partially to help the apple growers and also if I'm feeling drunk I might as well have a reason for it .


----------



## DCLane (30 Oct 2020)

Changed the front and rear pads on my Wilier Montegrappa. Whilst removing the old pads - recycler that I am - I've sliced all the way down my left thumb with the first one.

Turns out I tried to remove a non-removeable pad by pushing it out with a sharp screwdriver


----------



## tyred (30 Oct 2020)

I've always quite liked After Eights so I bought a packet of the bite-sized version to try and I must say I'm a bit disappointed. Too sweet and not minty enough. I won't be buying again.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I had a wet, blustery and ridiculously muddy hour in the company of Max the MTB - about 8 miles in total. I am sat here with a  and a chocolate suggestive, grinning like a loon. I really enjoyed that!
> 
> Poor Max does need a bit of a bath, but I will do that tomorrow. His front mudguard is very good at keeping the mud off me, but it's even better at flicking the mud all over his downtube and BB...


I know the feeling - my shopping trip this afternoon included quite a bit of off roading on the 29er - slimy mud, wet sand and a couple of farm tracks/bridleways churned up thanks to the beet harvest. I'm surprised Tesco let me in. Cleaning the bike can wait for a few days.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I know the feeling - my shopping trip this afternoon included quite a bit of off roading on the 29er - slimy mud, wet sand and a couple of farm tracks/bridleways churned up thanks to the beet harvest. I'm surprised Tesco let me in. Cleaning the bike can wait for a few days.



It's potatoes being lifted here. Would've thought it was a tad early for beets... But the mud, oh my goodness... Saw another lady cyclist coming the other way on one of the worst stretches, and bless her, she was on a road bike!!!  That was brave.

But this is exactly what I built the MTB for.  Wish I could've stayed out for longer as I was enjoying myself, but the light was fading and it was just a bit too slippery in places.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's potatoes being lifted here. Would've thought it was a tad early for beets... But the mud, oh my goodness... Saw another lady cyclist coming the other way on one of the worst stretches, and bless her, she was on a road bike!!!  That was brave.
> 
> But this is exactly what I built the MTB for.  Wish I could've stayed out for longer as I was enjoying myself, but the light was fading and it was just a bit too slippery in places.


It's only just started with the beets, so some may have been potatoes. When it gets going properly, there's some roads that are off limits for weeks due to the mess - tippers that are almost as wide as the road churn the hell out of the verges.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> It's only just started with the beets, so some may have been potatoes. When it gets going properly, there's some roads that are off limits for weeks due to the mess - tippers that are almost as wide as the road churn the hell out of the verges.



Oh, tell me about it... It's exactly the same here.

On the flip side, there's plenty of free tatties to be had by the side of the road.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2020)

Morning y'all no early morning ride today still feeling groggy .
Hope it clears soon 
Daytime TV is c@ap


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Oct 2020)

Good morning. Currently working out a route to the art Wholesalers the other side of Freiburg. I've not been there before and I'm wondering if I should thake the shortest route, which I don't know, with all the potential for missed turns and distractions in a frankly rather nice region, or do I try and stick to a slightly longer route along known roads until the edge of the city and follow the cycleways around it?
On the return journey I'd like to indulge my inner nerd and have a look at the extensive freight lines in the western side of the city, including the Swiss piggyback lorry loading terminal, so I'd like to leave a bit of time for that...
Decisions, decisions...


----------



## raleighnut (31 Oct 2020)

Got soaked yesterday evening, i'd decided to go up to the 'topshops' to get ingredients for a Thai curry and as i came out it was hissing it down, luckily I had my waterproof trews in the panniers.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2020)

Morning.
Not too sure how I am yet. At least I didn't feel too drunk when I went to make our . I'll give it another go in a minute to make some more .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2020)

Looks like someone's doing a bit of tidying up ! What have you fettled today seems to have changed .


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I think £7 from a chippy is about right for a fish supper. Take aways are so expensive, and it's kind of funny, because a lot of the "favourites" are so easy to do at home. And a lot nicer / healthier.
> 
> One of my cat show friends was moaning that during lockdown, her supermarket food shop bill had gone through the roof. But she was a regular eater-outer and take-away buyer, and didn't include that in her food spend. And then of course, when she couldn't eat out etc and had to buy and cook at home, I think the penny finally dropped...
> 
> According to an ONS survey earlier this year, on average, around 25% of people's calorie intake is bought (and eaten) outside the home.



We had the same thing, we're regulars in most of the local cafes and with them closed up went our food bill, it also didn't help that we didn't see my Stepdaughter, she often drops off a bag of shopping when she visits.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Oct 2020)

One of the dogs has had a good go at eating one of the kids’ carved pumpkins in the night. Told the kids that he’d been trying to make it even more gruesome. They were happy with that.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2020)

B****y modern technology ! 
Our carbon monotony detector is bleeping ! It has a 5 year guarantee which has just run out . The bleep is pointing to the lithium battery low . The unit is powered by the house electrics so I wouldn't have thought that it would have been used much. The good news is that you can't replace the battery so it will have to be a new unit . .


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Oct 2020)

Absolutely chucking it down today and windy.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2020)

We finally have some sunshine. It was absolutely tipping down a little while ago .


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2020)

Mild, blustery and very soggy here chez Casa Reynard.

I am currently listening to the F1 qualifying from Imola. Nice to get back there, it's a circuit that usually throws up a good race.

Spent the morning making grape and quince jelly. It's set like concrete, you can slice it. Should be good on hot buttered toast. Plan on having a nice quiet afternoon. There may be some watching of men in tight shorts playing with funny-shaped balls, but I will also see what the Dear Leader has to say at tea time.

There is a shed (class 66 loco) parked outside my bedroom window. It's been there since I got up. Not entirely sure what's going on, but it does involve temporary traffic lights and a lot of men in orange and reflectives.

Loco has name plate "Lest We Forget" on it.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2020)

I've been busy counting the number of RIP threads for Sean Connery..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Oct 2020)

Illaveago said:


> B****y modern technology !
> Our carbon monotony detector is bleeping ! It has a 5 year guarantee which has just run out . The bleep is pointing to the lithium battery low . The unit is powered by the house electrics so I wouldn't have thought that it would have been used much. The good news is that you can't replace the battery so it will have to be a new unit . .



Maybe you need to be a little less boring?🙉🙈🙊


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2020)

It has stopped raining.

The shed is still outside my bedroom window.


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Oct 2020)

Just finished reading No place like home by Steven Primrose Smith. Bloody marvellous. It leaves you feeling that anyone can do it and to look outside their own small bubble in life wether good or bad. Highly recommended if some of you haven't read it.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2020)

Is Borris having his tea ?


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2020)

Never mind the Dear Leader...

I have a  and TWO milk chocolate suggestives.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2020)

I've misplaced MrsPete in Tesco 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've misplaced MrsPete in Tesco 🤷‍♂️



Hope she's not lost in the hordes of people who have been panic buying again...

According to a friend who lives a couple of villages along, it's been completely bonkers in Ely today, with queues outside every supermarket and people buying gazillions of bog rolls. 

I'm sitting pretty, as I'm very well stocked up on just about everything.  So I'm watching the rugby and letting everyone else scrum over the last can of baked beans in Ely.


----------



## BoldonLad (31 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've misplaced MrsPete in Tesco 🤷‍♂️


Surely, that should read, “you, have wandered off, and got yourself lost, in Tesco, and, Mrs Pete will be very annoyed with you, when she finds you” ?


----------



## DCLane (31 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've misplaced MrsPete in Tesco 🤷‍♂️



On purpose or unintentionally? 

Son no. 2 did a Zwift race. In making sure he wasn't DQ'd for too much power (a B race) he backed off and came 12th.


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Oct 2020)

F1 qualifying on now Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> F1 qualifying on now Reynard.



Thanks 

I did listen to it on the radio earlier, though.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> It has stopped raining.
> 
> The shed is still outside my bedroom window.


A few years ago when I lived in Bowling I was wakened during a particularly bad gale by a strange noise outside. Looked out and somebody's garden shed was travelling at a fair speed down the road.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2020)

Lockdown announced


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hope she's not lost in the hordes of people who have been panic buying again...
> 
> According to a friend who lives a couple of villages along, it's been completely bonkers in Ely today, with queues outside every supermarket and people buying gazillions of bog rolls.
> 
> I'm sitting pretty, as I'm very well stocked up on just about everything.  So I'm watching the rugby and letting everyone else scrum over the last can of baked beans in Ely.


I found MrsPete a few aisles away.. She'd done a knights move from shampoo to the veg section! 

Yes, it was quite busy this evening. Why do folk feel the necessity to panic buy bog rolls?? After all, it's autumn and there's leaves of every shape & size that will cater for all needs!


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> On purpose or unintentionally?



I couldn't possibly comment


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Oct 2020)

I remember about 15 years ago I had Elder Son on my shoulders in the supermarket, and as small children sometimes do, be burped.
"And what do you say now?" I enquired.
He looked around, saw Beautiful Wife in the next aisle but one, and called "Mama, I _Burped_!"
Not exactly what I'd had in mind, but there we go...


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2020)

oldwheels said:


> A few years ago when I lived in Bowling I was wakened during a particularly bad gale by a strange noise outside. Looked out and somebody's garden shed was travelling at a fair speed down the road.



I've just blown tea out of my nose, reading that...   

Wish it was that kind of shed. But it's a type 66 diesel loco - they're called sheds because the body panels are corrugated.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember about 15 years ago I had Elder Son on my shoulders in the supermarket, and as small children sometimes do, be burped.
> "And what do you say now?" I enquired.
> He looked around, saw Beautiful Wife in the next aisle but one, and called "Mama, I _Burped_!"
> Not exactly what I'd had in mind, but thee we go...



And you're just as bad!!!


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Lockdown announced



And about time, too... Better late than never, I suppose.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I found MrsPete a few aisles away.. She'd done a knights move from shampoo to the veg section!
> 
> Yes, it was quite busy this evening. Why do folk feel the necessity to panic buy bog rolls?? After all, it's autumn and there's leaves of every shape & size that will cater for all needs!



It's not as if this virus gives one the trots...


----------



## DCLane (31 Oct 2020)

I'm currently editing the photos of a pile of items I'll be listing on eBay over the next few days. Some conclusions I've come to:

1. I can't take photos very well, even using my new phone camera rather than the 15 year-old digital camera. This I knew _already_, but it shows 
2. There's a pile of bike clothing being listed. On each of the long-sleeve jerseys/jackets the sleeve on the RH side, whether from the front or back, is always longer than the LH side one 
3. The living room door, upon which I've hung said clothes before photographing them, needs painting.
4. The person I bought my NeilPryde from, who gave the pile of clothes along with other bike stuff, has some _seriously wierd_ tastes in clothing  [A Primal Flash Gordon jersey along with a light-up tri-suit and a see-thru tri-suit]


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2020)

I am just about to pull some home-made Cornish pasties out of the oven for supper. A bit late tonight, but it's the Dear Leader's fault.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've just blown tea out of my nose, reading that...
> 
> Wish it was that kind of shed. But it's a type 66 diesel loco - they're called sheds because the body panels are corrugated.



Also because the roof has a distinct pitched centre line.


----------



## DCLane (31 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I am just about to pull some home-made Cornish pasties out of the oven for supper. A bit late tonight, but it's the Dear Leader's fault.



I hope they have swede and carrot along with the mince and spices. And the pudding at one end.

Having spent a good bit of my childhood in Cornwall I've a liking for a proper Cornish pasty - Warren's in Hayle make decent ones


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2020)

DCLane said:


> I hope they have swede and carrot along with the mince and spices. And the pudding at one end.
> 
> Having spent a good bit of my childhood in Cornwall I've a liking for a proper Cornish pasty - Warren's in Hayle make decent ones



Not entirely sure they were entirely authentic, as I made them stuff that needed using. 

So diced rump steak leftover from last night, one of my freebie potatoes that was a bit dinged, a chunk of swede, a large onion, sage, thyme, salt and a LOT of black pepper.

Didn't have enough pastry to stick apples in t'other end, as the pastry was another arse end thing that needed using. 

They were VERY tasty, though...


----------



## Low Gear Guy (31 Oct 2020)

Phil the pumpkin is feeling a bit peeky.


----------



## Kryton521 (31 Oct 2020)

Had a good day at work, busy as, Wales being locked down, Christmas is getting ramped up. WHY??!! why? It's still October!
Sean Connery passed away, apparently in his sleep so at least he went gentle into that good night.
Bloody rain! A lot of areas are getting ready to be flooded again. fourth time this year? I've lost track.
Hopefully next week will be a little dryer


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Had a good day at work, busy as, Wales being locked down, Christmas is getting ramped up. WHY??!! why? It's still October!
> Sean Connery passed away, apparently in his sleep so at least he went gentle into that good night.
> Bloody rain! A lot of areas are getting ready to be flooded again. fourth time this year? I've lost track.
> Hopefully next week will be a little dryer



How's Pink doing, btw? Give her a gentle cuddle from me xxx


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've just blown tea out of my nose, reading that...
> 
> Wish it was that kind of shed. But it's a type 66 diesel loco - they're called sheds because the body panels are corrugated.


This one!


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2020)

classic33 said:


> This one!
> View attachment 555701



That's the one! 

The class 66 is the most common freight loco I see. Saw one the other day which had some really nice artwork on the side - 706 or 709 or something like that


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

It's still there. The shed, that is. Wonder what that's all about... 

Anyways, a  would be really good right now.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

The  will have to be postponed. I have a Lexicat on my lap.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's still there. The shed, that is. Wonder what that's all about...
> 
> Anyways, a  would be really good right now.


Use it for your next trip to Tesco's, or take it for a test ride overnight.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Use it for your next trip to Tesco's, or take it for a test ride overnight.



Well, the railway line does take a direct route from Casa Reynard to Tesco.

Don't tempt...


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> I hope they have swede and carrot along with the mince and spices. And the pudding at one end.
> 
> Having spent a good bit of my childhood in Cornwall I've a liking for a proper Cornish pasty - Warren's in Hayle make decent ones


Mrs. GA makes a good pasty as well. They are found in States, but only in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, the railway line does take a direct route from Casa Reynard to Tesco.
> 
> Don't tempt...


Is there a flat wagon nearby as well?


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is there a flat wagon nearby as well?



Nope... It's got a load of open wagons coupled up to it. Yellow ones FWIW.

Anyways, Her Lexiship has left my lap, so I can now make myself a


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mrs. GA makes a good pasty as well. They are found in States, but only in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan


Big sellers?


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nope... It's got a load of open wagons coupled up to it. Yellow ones FWIW.
> 
> Anyways, Her Lexiship has left my lap, so I can now make myself a


There for your potato pickings then.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Big sellers?


I'm sure they are, in the U.P., but here, I know of but one store that carries them. Over here, commercially made ones usually have ground beef in them, which strikes me as more like a Foorfar Bridie than a pasty. We usually have ours with stew meat, rutabaga, potato, and onion


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Nov 2020)

I asked MrsA_T how bees make honey- she didn't know, so I googled it... it's bee vomit.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> I asked MrsA_T how bees make honey- she didn't know, so I googled it... it's bee vomit.



Hmmm, have you ever read "A Civil Campaign" by Lois McMaster Bujold? It gives a completely different meaning to bug vomit.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2020)

PPFDOTM NR


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2020)

How can it be November already , next people will be telling me that Christmas is just around the corner
Another day of wind and rain here in Poshshire


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2020)

Away from pasties, for the moment.. 
In Sandy, Beds, they bake a ~Clanger ~

Most tastyful 👍🏼


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2020)

Morning .
It looks yeuky out . I think they said that we can expect winds of up to 40 or 50 mph later .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2020)

I was wondering what people could be making with all those toilet rolls ? . Sound proofing their rooms !


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2020)

Okay, whose been sending us your unwanted weather again? Come on: own up...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2020)

I couldn't be bothered to listen to Doris last night. I had stopped what I was doing to watch the BBC news announcement and waited for 2 hours whilst the news people speculated about what he was going to tell us anyway. I couldn't understand the new graphs that they are producing now anyway . When the F1 qualifying came on I watched that !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2020)

I was just having a thought about wind resistance and remembered Prof Brian Cox talking about the relative vast distances between atoms and bits and bobs and thought that perhaps we are just living on one of those atoms in the scheme of things !


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I was just having a thought about wind resistance and remembered Prof Brian Cox talking about the relative vast distances between atoms and bits and bobs and thought that perhaps we are just living on one of those atoms in the scheme of things !










(source)


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 555723
> 
> 
> (source)



Alien tourist map?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2020)

I've just watered the house plants and wiped the leaves on my Bromeliad.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Bromeliad.



_Bromeliad:_ An epic poem set in the West Midlands.

(I had to write up teaching notes for work this morning, so my humour is a little warped at the moment...)


----------



## oldwheels (1 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I was just having a thought about wind resistance and remembered Prof Brian Cox talking about the relative vast distances between atoms and bits and bobs and thought that perhaps we are just living on one of those atoms in the scheme of things !


I have often thought that. Seems logical.


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I have often thought that. Seems logical.


... and that every electron is a universe of its own and within that universe, every electron has its own universe... + repeat. 
I used to talk to Master A_T about things like that but he wanted to play football.


----------



## Archie_tect (1 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR


I googled that and to my surprise [and to be honest my concern] there was only one entry... and that was a link to a thing called CycleChat where you didn't need to log-in to read the post... in fact I searched for other subjects I found things that I've written! ...every single CC post is searchable on Google and can be accessed and read by anybody!  I'd completely forgotten that


----------



## oldwheels (1 Nov 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> ... and that every electron is a universe of its own and within that universe, every electron has its own universe... + repeat.
> I used to talk to Master A_T about things like that but he wanted to play football.


A bit like trying to work out what time is and where and how etc. Drives you mad.


----------



## fossyant (1 Nov 2020)

Well, we had a nice 24 hours eating out in Manchester following all the 'rules' - might just keep us going mentally for a while now. MrsF phoned her mum to say we were 'eating out in Manchester' - her mum only heard 'Manchester' and said, whilst you are there you can do my Christmas shopping  (31st October) - erm nope - we didn't go in any shops.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2020)

Still pishing it down: fortunately I have plenty of indoors type things to do, and I've finished planning the training session for tomorrow...

Also: fish and chips for lunch.


----------



## pawl (1 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Away from pasties, for the moment..
> In Sandy, Beds, they bake a ~Clanger ~
> 
> Most tastyful 👍🏼



I usually drop them.Clangers I mean.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2020)

In Germany, do they have fish and chips? Do they add sauerkraut to it at an inopportune location? Living in the German/American part of The States, local places of long standing put sauerkraut on your chicken sandwich....


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> I usually drop them.Clangers I mean.


It looks like this...




Why, of course, there are marketing mascots, two of them..


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2020)

Clanger recipe Dinner one end, pudding t'other end!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> In Germany, do they have fish and chips?



We do in this _very specific_ part of Germany...


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

Gloomy, windy and very wet here chez Casa Reynard. And the wind's got nowt to do with the can of baked beans I consumed with my pasty last night... 

Got the Grand Prix done (radio commentary, BBC website text feed & timing), had a lunch of bitsas and am now watching the Womens' FA Cup Final with a Lexicat sat on my lap.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 555779
> 
> 
> Clanger recipe Dinner one end, pudding t'other end!



Do you drop a clanger if you accidentally eat your pudding before your main course?


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

Oh, and 66413 is still pootling up and down the line.

It had gone by the time I went to bed, but it was back this morning.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> _Bromeliad:_ An epic poem set in the West Midlands.
> 
> (I had to write up teaching notes for work this morning, so my humour is a little warped at the moment...)



*CACKLE*

Warped your humour might be, but it sure as hell tickles my funny bone.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

Oh, this is the class 66 loco I saw the other day - I was waiting at the level crossing.

66709 "Sorrento"


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

Onesie and fluffy socks on, I have the Arsenal game on the radio and a box of chocolates on my lap. Content Reynard.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Nov 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> I googled that and to my surprise [and to be honest my concern] there was only one entry... and that was a link to a thing called CycleChat where you didn't need to log-in to read the post... in fact I searched for other subjects I found things that I've written! ...every single CC post is searchable on Google and can be accessed and read by anybody!  I'd completely forgotten that


I think you have to be a member to read the 'personal' threads


----------



## DCLane (1 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I think you have to be a member to read the 'personal' threads



Think so too. But as much of my life is in the public eye it makes little difference to me.

Anyway, I'm currently listing stuff on eBay to go live this evening. 20 down, 30 to go plus another 15 or so tomorrow that I've not photographed yet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 555779
> 
> 
> Clanger recipe Dinner one end, pudding t'other end!


In The States, I think that would be a very popular idea.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, this is the class 66 loco I saw the other day - I was waiting at the level crossing.
> 
> 66709 "Sorrento"
> 
> View attachment 555799


And it came back?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIMoYEt_c3w


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> And it came back?
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIMoYEt_c3w




Heh... I've only seen it once, but it *is* based in a local depot, so chances are I'll see it again at some point


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2020)

Not 2 sheds?

View: https://vimeo.com/338144148


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not 2 sheds?
> 
> View: https://vimeo.com/338144148




Not a big fan of Monty Python, I must admit...


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

Anyway, happy Reynard following that footy commentary. I'll take the points whichever way they come. 

A short break, then tea and a bacon butty and the F1 highlights. It's all go here today...


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, whose been sending us your unwanted weather again? Come on: own up...


T'weren't me, so stop thinking it was!!


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> I googled that and to my surprise [and to be honest my concern] there was only one entry... and that was a link to a thing called CycleChat where you didn't need to log-in to read the post... in fact I searched for other subjects I found things that I've written! ...every single CC post is searchable on Google and can be accessed and read by anybody!  I'd completely forgotten that


That picture is the first image when searching for "PPFDOTM NR".


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, this is the class 66 loco I saw the other day - I was waiting at the level crossing.
> 
> 66709 "Sorrento"
> 
> View attachment 555799


You've not seen either of these.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> T'weren't me, so stop thinking it was!!



Now why would I have thought that?


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now why would I have thought that?


I've added mind reading to my list of talents.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've not seen either of these.
> View attachment 555902
> 
> View attachment 555903


That bottom one looks like an electric Pacer. For the 21st century.(shudder)


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> That bottom one looks like an electric Pacer. For the 21st century.(shudder)


Not too far out


----------



## tyred (1 Nov 2020)

I've just put on fresh sheets and duvet cover.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

F1 almost done and dusted. Then it's time for MOTD.

Had a bacon butty for supper.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You've not seen either of these.
> View attachment 555902
> 
> View attachment 555903



Alas not...


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Alas not...


Be great for your Yellow Sticker buys though. Most just load into a car.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> F1 almost done and dusted. Then it's time for MOTD.
> 
> Had a bacon butty for supper.





Spoiler: Don't Look!



The winner won


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Be great for your Yellow Sticker buys though. Most just load into a car.



There's a sidings at Ely Station where I can park it when I go shopping. Here might be a bit of a problem, though...


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> There's a sidings at Ely Station where I can park it when I go shopping. Here might be a bit of a problem, though...


No spare line to park up on?


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> No spare line to park up on?



Not, unfortunately... There used to be a goods yard nearby, but sadly it's long gone.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Spoiler: Don't Look!
> 
> 
> 
> The winner won


Someone's looked.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Nov 2020)

Just had a pint of homemade chocolat milk.
burp!
'scuse I


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

It's almost time for MOTD, so going to put the kettle on for a


----------



## Jenkins (1 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> This one!
> View attachment 555701


The staple of the rail haulage into Felixstowe Port. There used to be a few of the Powerhaul locos, but I can't remember when I last saw one.


Reynard said:


> That's the one!
> 
> The class 66 is the most common freight loco I see. Saw one the other day which had some really nice artwork on the side - 706 or 709 or something like that


There's a few of them with artwork on the side such as one with a tube map, another with a container ship and one which is painted bright pink for the 'ONE' shipping company!

Edit - now I've read further on, I see you've linked the MSC containership one.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> The staple of the rail haulage into Felixstowe Port. There used to be a few of the Powerhaul locos, but I can't remember when I last saw one.
> 
> There's a few of them with artwork on the side such as one with a tube map, another with a container ship and one which is painted bright pink for the 'ONE' shipping company!
> 
> Edit - now I've read further on, I see you've linked the MSC containership one.



I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for the others.  Can see why this trainspotting lark can get addictive...


----------



## Jenkins (1 Nov 2020)

Does anyone have a spare pair of fresh legs that I can borrow - 33" inside leg so I don't have to get some new trousers. The current pair are protesting at the past two days cycle commuting with a stiff breeze after a 33 mile mountain bike ride on Friday and Saturday morning's work if walking round in circles for 2.5 miles starting from a crouched position and ending upright 40 times.

(manually pallet wrapping goods ready for sending for destruction.)


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Does anyone have a spare pair of fresh legs that I can borrow - 33" inside leg so I don't have to get some new trousers. The current pair are protesting at the past two days cycle commuting with a stiff breeze after a 33 mile mountain bike ride on Friday and Saturday morning's work if walking round in circles for 2.5 miles starting from a crouched position and ending upright 40 times.
> 
> (manually pallet wrapping goods ready for sending for destruction.)



I've only got 27" inside leg ones you can borrow, I'm afraid... A bit too short, I reckon. But on the upsides, you wouldn't have to bend down as far while wrapping pallets.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Does anyone have a spare pair of fresh legs that I can borrow - 33" inside leg so I don't have to get some new trousers. The current pair are protesting at the past two days cycle commuting with a stiff breeze after a 33 mile mountain bike ride on Friday and Saturday morning's work if walking round in circles for 2.5 miles starting from a crouched position and ending upright 40 times.
> 
> (manually pallet wrapping goods ready for sending for destruction.)


These?





or these?




Maybe


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2020)

Weather forecast is another wet n wild day today before settling down again Wednesday 
So keep bunkered down and stay safe


----------



## Jenkins (2 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> These?
> View attachment 555976
> 
> or these?
> ...


After this morning's slog into the wind along Felixstowe seafront, I'd take anything, even @Reynard 's less tall ones worn with 3/4 length shorts or massive turnups on my current trousers. The bike seat may have to be lowered quite a bit 'though.

Anyhow, good morning from the office in a warm & windy Suffolk. Coffee's on the go and a fresh pack of custard creams has been opened.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2020)

Morning.
Well the electrician has been and as with Sods Law the monoxide detector was behaving itself ! . The electrician was wondering if it had got damp . We don't know! It might have just had a tantrum .
Sunny with showers here at the moment , not sure if it will brighten up later .


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2020)

MrsPete is attempting to telephone the Council Tax people and find an actual real person to talk to 

It could be a long wait.....


----------



## tyred (2 Nov 2020)

A horrible dreich day and I've got a headache.


----------



## pawl (2 Nov 2020)

Window cleaner has been.Scared the crap out of me.They use on of those long poles with brush attached First Irealised was when gallons of water started pouring down the windows.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2020)

Can you think of a word which roughly means , " Now where did I put my tea ?"


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2020)

Absenteeism .


----------



## postman (2 Nov 2020)

Just back from a short walk.First time I have passed the end of my driveway in three days.I am going stir crazy.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2020)

Very blustery, mostly sunny and rather mild here chez Casa Reynard.

I have finished putting the de-quarantined shopping away. Except for the bottle of olive oil that I picked up on clearance, as it's just too tall to fit into the cupboards. It will have to live on the work surface next to the cooker.

I have also cut chips and prepped a mixture of vegetables to steam for tonight's supper, and I am in the middle of making butternut squash and roast garlic soup.

Almost lunchtime.


----------



## tyred (2 Nov 2020)

Still pouring rain 

That'll save me the bother of washing the car this month


----------



## Kryton521 (2 Nov 2020)

Day off! Yay. Didn't finish till 2345 last night. By the time I'd done all that had to be done. Vehicle check etc, got home close to 030!!! Will not be popular with the bean counters as that will take me into overtime.
Weather was awful, really scary at times driving through Welsh Countryside with winds pushing the van all over.
Was just enjoying my first cup of coffee when the phone rang, [knew it was work but answered anyway. I'm such a sook!] Could I do them a favour and go into work?
{Brain is screaming, "NO!"} "Yes of course". says I. {Brain; "You are such a girlie sook!} Dressed, drinking 2nd coffee standing by front door, phone rings, work again. "You can't come in as you worked late last night!"
{Brain; "Ha! Get naked and back in bed!} Did as I was told........


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Well the electrician has been and as with Sods Law the monoxide detector was behaving itself ! . The electrician was wondering if it had got damp . We don't know! It might have just had a tantrum .
> Sunny with showers here at the moment , not sure if it will brighten up later .


They can be affected but dust apparently on the sensor. We had a flood from an upstairs house which was unoccupied which caused extensive damage to two ceilings. One was only partly damaged but the lot had to come down for replacement. Dust everywhere and our CO2 detector kept turning on. Once the ceiling was done cleaned the whole thing up as best as possible and no more trouble.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2020)

Spent the afternoon carrying on clearing up the downed mulberry. Now that all the small stuff is nearly off it, it's looking a lot more manageable - took the chainsaw to a few more bits of it. I've got that ash tree waiting for me when this is done (well, as much of it as I can do without help), and then I've discovered a large spruce that has also snapped in two during the storms. But that's out of the way, so it's last on the agenda.

Someday, I may find a tree surgeon that can be bothered to answer my calls.

I've just washed my hair to get rid of the sawdust in it, and I'm now sat down to a nice  and a couple of milk chocolate suggestives.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've just washed my hair to get rid of the sawdust in it, and I'm now sat down to a nice  and a couple of milk chocolate suggestives.



At work we use the compressed air pistol to get rid of the worst of it, although you need to have ear protectors in when you use it.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2020)

I've been really tired this afternoon. I only woke up a little while ago .


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> At work we use the compressed air pistol to get rid of the worst of it, although you need to have ear protectors in when you use it.



Well, since I don't have one of those handy, good old-fashioned soap and water will have to do...


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2020)

Schrodie is playing in a cardboard box which my daughter has cut holes in . You occasionally see a paw poking out .


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, since I don't have one of those handy, good old-fashioned soap and water will have to do...



Yeah, it's handy when you have to be reasonably presentable quickly. I don't think having a shower each time I'm working in the carpentry and have to go to the laundry would make me very popular.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Schrodie is playing in a cardboard box which my daughter has cut holes in . You occasionally see a pay poking out .



A sort of "pay as you go"...

I'll get me coat...


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Schrodie is playing in a cardboard box which my daughter has cut holes in . You occasionally see a pay poking out .



Oooh, a game of pokey-paw!!! Poppy loves playing pokey-paw.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yeah, it's handy when you have to be reasonably presentable quickly. I don't think having a shower each time I'm working in the carpentry and have to go to the laundry would make me very popular.



I wouldn't think so. 

On the other hand, you could always wear a shower cap...


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> A sort of "pay as you go"...
> 
> I'll get me coat...


It was correct when I typed it but alterkrekt changed it. . It should have been paw.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oooh, a game of pokey-paw!!! Poppy loves playing pokey-paw.


With claws?


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> With claws?



Nope. It's Madam Lexi who plays that particular version of the game.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Can you think of a word which roughly means , " Now where did I put my tea ?"


Where'sitput!


----------



## Jenkins (2 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Can you think of a word which roughly means , " Now where did I put my tea ?"


Soverthere


----------



## Jenkins (2 Nov 2020)

Good news - The truck racing at Brands Hatch this weekend has been classified as an 'Elite Sport'(!) so is going ahead 

Bad news - as an 'Elite Sport' it is closed to spectators so i can't go on the Saturday as planned 

There endeth my days out for the year, so it's British GTs on Youtube on Sunday and the BTCC on ITV4 the following weekend instead (both classified as 'Elite Sports')


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2020)

Right, anyone for a  and a pink wafer? I've just put the kettle on.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, anyone for a  and a pink wafer? I've just put the kettle on.


I'll let you keep the pink wafers.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'll let you keep the pink wafers.



Chocolate suggestives? Or failing that, there's the last Tunnocks wafer...


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Chocolate suggestives? Or failing that, there's the last Tunnocks wafer...


Plain or milk chocolate?


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2020)

Milk choccy.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Milk choccy.


They'll do, swap for Jaffa cakes!


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> They'll do, swap for Jaffa cakes!





You'll have to come up with a better swap than that...


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> You'll have to come up with a better swap than that...


I've only them, custard cream's, Bourbons and crunche cream's!


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've only them, custard cream's, Bourbons and crunche cream's!



I'll pass... I've got custard creams in, and me no likey the others.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2020)

Anyway, time to put the writing project away and head of up the Wooden Hill. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyway, time to put the writing project away and head of up the Wooden Hill. Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2020)

Morning y'all
Guess what it's only raining again in Poshshire 
Anyway it's Tuesday and time to start thinking about the day ahead .
3 e bay related parcels left yesterday just the 1 leaving today after tea .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2020)

Morning .
The sun is shining brightly and I can see some blue sky . Things are looking up !


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2020)

Still raining 

It hasn't really stopped since last week. Surely the sky must be nearly empty by now!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2020)

My router stopped working. I had to reset it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Nov 2020)

It’s raining it‘s pouring and someone is snoring...


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It’s raining it‘s pouring and someone is snoring...


I might have been a few minutes ago !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2020)

I've been sent a letter saying that I should have an eye test . Can anyone recommend a castle near me where I can go to do this ?


----------



## pawl (3 Nov 2020)

I understand that Barnard Castle is the place the upper echelon of are society go.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've been sent a letter saying that I should have an eye test . Can anyone recommend a castle near me where I can go to do this ?


What about Leeds Castle.


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2020)

I have won 175 Earth Pounds from Bremium Ponds.

So some for Kiva, and  some for me, and virtual cakes for everyone in Mundanity.


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> What about Leeds Castle.



Spectacular idea!


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have won 175 Earth Pounds from Bremium Ponds.
> 
> So some for Kiva, and  some for me, and virtual cakes for everyone in Mundanity.



And some for the Shelter Box Appeal in the Philippines, I think.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Nov 2020)

Election Day here. I voted a few weeks ago, but today they tabulate. I am guessing it may be the weekend before we have an actual winner.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2020)

Fire Engine at the pub over the road last night @3 AM, just been over the shops and it seems one of the local ne'er-do- wells had set fire to the bin


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've been sent a letter saying that I should have an eye test . Can anyone recommend a castle near me where I can go to do this ?



How about the Castle Covid Support Organisation?

https://www.castlesupport.uk/


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Fire Engine at the pub over the road last night @3 AM, just been over the shops and it seems one of the local ne'er-do- wells had set fire to the bin


As if we don't have enough dumpster fires going at the moment....


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> What about Leeds Castle.



If people go to Yorkshire looking for that they'll definitely fail their eye test...


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> I hope they have swede and carrot along with the mince and spices. And the pudding at one end.
> 
> Having spent a good bit of my childhood in Cornwall I've a liking for a proper Cornish pasty - Warren's in Hayle make decent ones



I've heard Philps are rather good.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> If people go to Yorkshire looking for that they'll definitely fail their eye test...


That'd mean a retest somewhere else though.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2020)

Cool, blustery, and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. Although when it clouds over, you keep thinking it's going to rain.

This morning, I have puttered about in the kitchen, made a new batch of Lebkuchengewurtz, hauled wood and played freezer tetris.

It is almost time for lunch.

This afternoon I have to go and run some errands in town for the parental unit.


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2020)

It just stopped raining, so I peeked out to see if the bins had been emptied. Brought in next doors, then mine. Then the heavens opened once more!


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> What about Leeds Castle.



Isn't that in Kent?


----------



## postman (3 Nov 2020)

Back from a walk in Chapel Allerton,Leeds 7.All the cafes were heaving,so i heaved also,a large latte in Starbucks.Tomorrow i will venture to Otley to see my face place CafeCafe.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> Isn't that in Kent?


T'is, unlike when it appeared on the calendar saying it was in Leeds.


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2020)

I can see blue sky. Something strange is occurring


----------



## postman (3 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> Isn't that in Kent?







Near Maidstone.


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> Just back from a short walk.First time I have passed the end of my driveway in three days.I am going stir crazy.



Over the fifteen months (ending last month) I have not been past the end of my street, except for Hospital appointments. 

I have estimated there were at least sixty of those (twenty of which were all day), not including visits from district nurses.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> I can see blue sky. Something strange is occurring


The planets are in alignment!
That or it's the asteroid on it's way.


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2020)

The blue sky didn't last long. Back to normal grey and rain


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2020)

Errands done (still no bloody mount card  ), onesie and fluffy socks on and now about to make myself a well-earned 

Then might settle down with the writing project for a bit, as other than wanging a potato in the oven, I don't need to cook tonight.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2020)

Oh, and on my way home I had to wait for a train to pass the level crossing. Turned out I was waiting for "Sorrento" - heading towards Peterborough and hauling a whole load of containers.


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2020)

I need to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> I need to go grocery shopping.



Don't forget pasta, rice, flour, baked beans and loo rolls!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Don't forget pasta, rice, flour, baked beans and loo rolls!


And Yeast!!! 😊


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> And Yeast!!! 😊



I've a sourdough culture... 

Although I do have an unopened tin of yeast in the cupboard.


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Don't forget pasta, rice, flour, baked beans and loo rolls!



I managed to get stocked up


----------



## pawl (3 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and on my way home I had to wait for a train to pass the level crossing. Turned out I was waiting for "Sorrento" - heading towards Peterborough and hauling a whole load of containers.




Get down to the supermarket.It was delivering bog rolls.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2020)

£75 from ernie for us


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> £75 from ernie for us


I've not had my notification yet!! 😒


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2020)

♻ Bin day, tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2020)

Ah, I forgot to say that I put my green wheelie bin out for collection last night, and it was already empty when I came downstairs this morning. Unusual, as they've been coming tea time of late.

Didn't bother with the black bag, there's barely anything in it.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have won 175 Earth Pounds from Bremium Ponds.
> 
> So some for Kiva, and  some for me, and virtual cakes for everyone in Mundanity.


£75 of beer tokens for me this month from Ernie


----------



## Jenkins (3 Nov 2020)

I seem to be missing about fifteen minutes from the late afternoon - I blame it on the strong winds of the past few days causing exhaustion.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I seem to be missing about fifteen minutes from the late afternoon - I blame it on the strong winds of the past few days causing exhaustion.


Have you tried down the back of the sofa!


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2020)

I've just put another log on the fire.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've just put another log on the fire.


I take it you're fire is actually lit.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> I take it you're fire is actually lit.



Of course. 

Sitting by the fire with a hot chocolate and a Lexicat sat on my lap.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Of course.
> 
> Sitting by the fire with a hot chocolate and a Lexicat sat on my lap.


Just checking.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2020)

Police have closed the main road off.
Not wanting to get involved in whatever's going on.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Errands done (still no bloody mount card  ), onesie and fluffy socks on and now about to make myself a well-earned
> 
> Then might settle down with the writing project for a bit, as other than wanging a potato in the oven, I don't need to cook tonight.



The local art shop has a framing service and they're selling offcuts as packages.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2020)

Hark the sound of ice scraping
Lovely clear blue sky here in Poshshire


----------



## woodbutcher (4 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've just put another log on the fire.


( Be careful what you own up to) 
Put another log on the fire
Cook me up some bacon and some beans.
And go out to the car and change the tyre.
Wash my socks and sew my old blue jeans.
Come on, baby, you can fill my pipe,
And then go fetch my slippers.
And boil me up another pot of tea.
Then put another log on the fire, babe,
And come and tell me why you're leaving me.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2020)

After a quiet few days, the avian population has descended on the bird feeder in force! 
3 sparrows, 5 ish goldfinches, the inevitable squabbling starlings, a few tits, (blue & coal), and 2 pidgeons snacking on the dropped food underneath.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2020)

Morning.
It is frosty here with bright sunshine and clear skies. It was a bit chilly when I put our garden waste bin out. The bin has been emptied and I will go out and collect it .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2020)

My favouritist peep left Cake Off last night !  It won't be as much fun now ! 

If I was there I would have thrown my cake mix at Haul Pollywood and Lrue Peith .


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2020)

MIL's window bird feeder has fallen off and broken at her Nursing home. We've had daily calls about getting it. Ordered a new one off amazon, which has all the requirements, removable seed tray that has holes in for drainage etc etc. It arrived yesterday - no blooming suckers for the window. Packaged back up, filled in return, took to local shop - erm nope - the UPS code amazon gives isn't compatible with the UPS system. Go home and dig into the return options to find the Royal Mail returns label. Print off. 

MIL phones again - have you got it... yes, but it's faulty. Re-ordered this morning, and it's gone up by £3.  
She will phone again today , and tomorrow. She forget's about Covid, and not bringing in stuff that might be contaminated.


----------



## postman (4 Nov 2020)

Where is I have risen,not seen him today.Is he having a lie in.GET UP LAZYBONES.


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is frosty here with bright sunshine and clear skies. It was a bit chilly when I went out to the shedoffice



Snap !! Still cold in the shedoffice.


----------



## postman (4 Nov 2020)

I have cancelled the idea of going to Otley .Can't see the point.Last day before lock down.A non essential bus journey for two lattes and some cake.Might as well stay local,which is what i will do.


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2020)

Oh dear! I have umpty twelve Things To Do, and do not know where to start.  Discombobulations!

Thought about doing nothing until some inspiration arrives. That might take some time.....

So  What "urgent" tasks do I need to do? Or tasks Not To Do, for example not watch the Lunchtime Mews. 

 Put baby plantlets in pots into the Coldframe.

Can anyone suggest anything else? 

@postman - thank you for reminding me to insulate the outside tap.


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> I have cancelled the idea of going to Otley .Can't see the point.Last day before lock down.A non essential bus journey for two lattes and some cake.Might as well stay local,which is what i will do.



Do the lattes and cake need a bus ticket?


----------



## mybike (4 Nov 2020)

White roof here this morning as well.


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2020)

There hasn't been any rain since about 9am.  It must be some kind of record.

If it doesn't rain soon the council will be issuing drought warnings and a hosepipe ban.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2020)

Still no winner in the U.S. Elections. Other than that, everything is just fine here, although we have another Covid lock down on restaurants etc.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2020)

Note to self: In future, let the Hand Sanitizer dry before having a wee.....


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2020)

Chilly, but bright and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

The crock pot is locked and loaded with the sauce for tonight's pasta bake. Used the two dented cans of plum tomatoes I bought on sticker last week. Opened them inside a plastic bag to mitigate the chance of a jet of tomato juice hitting me in the eye, but I needn't have worried. Of course, if I had NOT used a plastic bag... 

Then spent the rest of the morning carrying on taking down that mulberry. I have made good progress and removed another of the snapped branches. Although I now have a bit of a shiner after inadvertently smacking myself with the loppers. 

Almost lunchtime.

And then postprandium, I plan on a bike ride. I have to pick up mum's prescription, so will head out that direction.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The local art shop has a framing service and they're selling offcuts as packages.



Always useful.

Thing is, it's for my archive, and I'm kind of OCD about getting it all to match...


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> ( Be careful what you own up to)
> Put another log on the fire
> Cook me up some bacon and some beans.
> And go out to the car and change the tyre.
> ...



Well, I *am* single, so it doesn't apply to me.


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2020)

I have just found what might be my favourite crisps. I don't know if they are new, but they are delish.

I love Walkers Worcestershire Sauce crisps, but they are quite 'rare'. I've just found some Seabrook's Lea and Perrins ones. Oh my, what a happy chap.


----------



## postman (4 Nov 2020)

Well back from TWO cafe visits.First one a latte and a scrummy wonderful jammy cake.Then further down the road for another latte and a bacon and sausage sarnie.In a heavenly light bread cake.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2020)

I have invented a breakfast food. I took 2 frozen pork sausage patties, microwaved them for a minute, then wrapped crescent roll pastry round about them, and put them in the air fryer, 4 minutes, then flip and cook for another 4 minutes


----------



## DCLane (4 Nov 2020)

Went out for a break and stopped at a cafe on the greenway.

Got talking to a couple of cyclists there - one of whom had been SWMBO's patient in her specialist care ward that's in a hospital 15 miles away.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2020)

*Gravity Aided *you just reminded me that I like to make a breakfast sandwich from 2 blueberry toaster waffles & ice cream. our freezer is on the fritz & the new fridge is back-ordered. it's been 3? months w/o a freezer! ugh

but back to sausage! I found some (fully cooked) refrigerated sausage links & patties (I previously thought they were only found frozen)


----------



## postman (4 Nov 2020)

Went for a stroll yesterday in Chapel Allerton a district of Leeds.I saw my first Xmas tree.Big white one in a bay window.Not even Bonfire night yet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> *Gravity Aided *you just reminded me that I like to make a breakfast sandwich from 2 blueberry toaster waffles & ice cream. our freezer is on the fritz & the new fridge is back-ordered. it's been 3? months w/o a freezer! ugh
> 
> but back to sausage! I found some (fully cooked) refrigerated sausage links & patties (I previously thought they were only found frozen)


That's weird, but I live in the Midwest, and we never see such things. I usually get Banquet frozen ones, but I have both a freezer on the fridge, and a deep-freeze.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2020)

Welcome to the forum, @rockyroller !


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2020)

I have the privilege of having a beagle on my lap. Mrs. GA is out having her hair done. Otherwise, the dog would be with her.


----------



## DCLane (4 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have the privilege of having a beagle on my lap. Mrs. GA is out having her hair done. Otherwise, the dog would be with her.



Does the beagle get a cut and blow dry at the same time?


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> That's weird, but I live in the Midwest, and we never see such things. I usually get Banquet frozen ones, but I have both a freezer on the fridge, and a deep-freeze.


wutz weird? the fridge on the fritz? the fact that we can't get delivery of the new one? or the refrigerated, not frozen sausage? hehe maybe all of it?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2020)

No,, she goes natural, and cannot go to the hairdresser, I believe cats may be present nearby, and Mrs. GA never lets her in the car anyway. Too posh a car for the dog. My big SUV works out all right, though, as it has just plain old velour seats.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> wutz weird? the fridge on the fritz? the fact that we can't get delivery of the new one? or the refrigerated, not frozen sausage? hehe maybe all of it?
> 
> View attachment 556402


Never seen non-frozen fully cooked sausage, just fresh versus frozen. Yes, if I want seafood, I pretty much have to buy frozen. All I see of fresh seafood is salmon and shrimp. But I can buy sweet corn straight from the field. Unfortunately, I cannot get lobster roll at my local McDonald's.


----------



## postman (4 Nov 2020)

Arrived home to find an APC delivery card.Sorry you were not home.So when Mrs P comes in.On to the computer,enters a few numbers found on the card.Hey diddle diddle,it is for the next street,delivery company my armpit.Can't these drivers read.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2020)

I managed to get the Carlton Corsair frame that I bought up and running today . I managed to source most of the bits needed to get it running in my garage. I did a quick 5 mile run on it .


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2020)

Aaaaaaah, that's better, I *really* needed that... Just had a lovely hour and a half in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres. I love cycling at dusk - just need to wrap up warm. I do look like Mrs Bibendum, but who the hell cares? 

Now sat back with a  and a couple of those Belgian chocolate seashell thingies.

Oh, and  to the mundane news thread, @rockyroller


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2020)

Oh, and speaking of sausages... 

I put a pack of snipped up chipolatas into the arrabiata sauce for tonight's pasta bake in lieu of meatballs.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2020)

lmao don't know what you guys are talking about


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> lmao don't know what you guys are talking about



You'll pick it up as you go along... 

Basically, I cut up some thin pork sausages to put in a spicy tomato sauce because I didn't fancy playing tetris in the freezer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I managed to get the Carlton Corsair frame that I bought up and running today . I managed to source most of the bits needed to get it running in my garage. I did a quick 5 mile run on it .
> View attachment 556411



That's a lovely looking frame.

I'd personally have put wheels on it before trying to ride it for 5 miles. It must have been hard work.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a lovely looking frame.
> 
> I'd personally have put wheels on it before trying to ride it for 5 miles. It must have been hard work.


Those spikes are really good when it's icy .


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a lovely looking frame.
> 
> I'd personally have put wheels on it before trying to ride it for 5 miles. It must have been hard work.


He took it for a five mile run, must have fitted legs instead of wheels.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2020)

Mmmmmmm, that pasta bake went down a treat! 

Now sat by the fire, listening to champions league football on the radio.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmmmm, that pasta bake went down a treat!
> 
> Now sat by the fire, listening to champions league football on the radio.


Does sitting by the fire improve the sound quality ?


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Does sitting by the fire improve the sound quality ?



No, but it keeps me toasty warm


----------



## Jenkins (4 Nov 2020)

Spotted the first decorated & lit domestic Christmas tree of the year this morning. We've not even had Guy Fawkes Night yet FFS


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Spotted the first decorated & lit domestic Christmas tree of the year this morning. We've not even had Guy Fawkes Night yet FFS



No Christmas trees yet here, but I have seen lights up in the odd place when I've been out and about.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Nov 2020)

Just to contribute to the mundane food chat - I picked up a pack of 4 chilli beef burgers on yellow sticker on Monday (£1 for 4). Two were eaten on Tuesday, the other two went into the freezer for a whole 24 hours as they have now been moved to the fridge to defrost ready for tomorrow.


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2020)

I picked up a few old cycling mags a while back. Am reading the CTC Gazette from Dec 1950 and peopld in the letters page are moaning about speeding, agressive drivers, lack of law enforcement and lenient sentences and a lorry driver who got a £10 fine for knocking a cyclist off his bike (seems a much steeper fine than you would get today for a motoring offence considering people probably only got paid £2 or £3 per week). 

Basically absolutely nothing has changed in seventy years...


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2020)

My internet is running with about as much speed as a twenty stone, chain-smoking asthmatic riding a Raleigh Chopper up an Alpine pass.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2020)

I've just made myself a 

And I have a croissant to go with it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> My internet is running with about as much speed as a twenty stone, chain-smoking asthmatic riding a Raleigh Chopper up an Alpine pass.


Where did you see me riding? I'm thinking it may have been a Raleigh 20 in a parking deck, rather than an alpine pass.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2020)

I had to buy a new Keurig today, same as the old one, but the price was cheaper. By half.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2020)

Wide awake .
Had a dream earlier about riding a horse


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Wide awake .
> Had a dream earlier about riding a horse


Not a "night mare" l hope


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Not a "night mare" l hope


I see what you have done there


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2020)

Well the black bin is out ready for collection .
Walked the bike to and back to the dog poo bin .
First brew downed 🍵
Got a zoom meeting later with one of our suppliers should be interesting


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2020)

I fitted a new security light on the side of the house, yesterday. I sorted the settings at dusk but have to make, and fit, a cowl of some sort or the millions of lumens will be disturbing the neighbours karma.
Blimey, it's bright! 😂


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> I picked up a few old cycling mags a while back. Am reading the CTC Gazette from Dec 1950 and peopld in the letters page are moaning about speeding, agressive drivers, lack of law enforcement and lenient sentences and a lorry driver who got a £10 fine for knocking a cyclist off his bike (seems a much steeper fine than you would get today for a motoring offence considering people probably only got paid £2 or £3 per week).
> 
> Basically absolutely nothing has changed in seventy years...


Have you replied to any of the for sale bargains as they might not have been sold ?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> My internet is running with about as much speed as a twenty stone, chain-smoking asthmatic riding a Raleigh Chopper up an Alpine pass.


Ooh! I wish mine was that fast !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2020)

Morning.
It is foggy here .
A neighbour's cat has killed a Robin that has been keeping my wife company whilst she has been gardening . . 

It will be as welcome as the Woodpigeons from now on .


----------



## pawl (5 Nov 2020)

Don’t tell anyone I’ve got to drive five miles to the farm shop to get a bag of spuds.Essential journey. Perhaps I’ll be interviewed on the telly to explain my actions. Just a trip to check my eye sight.😇😇😇


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2020)

I have just cut my toenails . No particular style , just a trim .


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2020)

A piece of wall art in a local underpass, spotted on yesterday's walk.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Don’t tell anyone I’ve got to drive five miles to the farm shop to get a bag of spuds.Essential journey. Perhaps I’ll be interviewed on the telly to explain my actions. Just a trip to check my eye sight.😇😇😇


Should have gone to Spudsavers...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2020)

When I came back from my cycle ride yesterday I came across a squashed adult hedgehog on a cycle path ! How or what on earth squashed it ?


----------



## postman (5 Nov 2020)

Don't worry ,when plod stops you,and looks in your boot.Just look innocent and say someones planted them in there.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2020)

I have just found my lost yellow handled screwdriver (the flat bladed one, not to be confused with the red handled cross head one) 

Karma is restored in the tool tray!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I have just cut my toenails . No particular style , just a trim .


Must do mine. Could feel the ends of my running shoes hitting them this morning.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2020)

Morning from the shedoffice. Stuck in meetings this morning. It's dull outside, but dry and not windy. Lunchtime lock down ride beckoning !


----------



## pawl (5 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Should have gone to Spudsavers...




Got the spuds.Just checking their eyes 😩


----------



## Speicher (5 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Got the spuds.Just checking their eyes 😩



Had enough of these potato puns! Please jacket in!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2020)

The next person to post one should be roasted..


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2020)

thought I had a puncture but I didn't. it was the valve

pumped up the tires & mounted the bike on the car last night so I could ride immediately after work today. this morning I gave the tires a pinch & the front was flat. I checked the tube for punctures with a small tub of water but didn't find any. the only bubbles were coming from the valve (schrader), not many & not fast. real slow. I played with the valve but couldn't get the bubbles to stop. replaced the tube & off I went. will be interesting to see if the tube at home goes flat during the day


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2020)

Cool, still and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Have spent the morning carrying on dismantling the mulberry I felled. One of the three main sections is now off, trimmed and ready to be turned into logs.

I yelled at mum this morning, because she wanted to watch, but was standing right in my eyeline. Hellaciously distracting when you really have to concentrate on what you're doing. Cos if you get it wrong while using a chainsaw...

Anyways, it's almost lunchtime. Soup and bacon sandwich, I think.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2020)

Late lunch ride complete. Dull out, but not windy. Ground very damp and muddy in places. Thank goodness for fitting full guards back onto the old MTB.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2020)

I quite like the idea of an alter rain bike . I wonder if you can choose from snow or sunshine ?


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Nov 2020)

I just had a McDonalds triple cheeseburger for high tea! How very civilised


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2020)

I've recently come back from a test ride over to Lacock and back. I fitted a pair of 27 inch wheels this morning. The 700's were a bit on the short side for the Weinmann centre pulls . The bike went well. It was nice and sunny but not very nice cycling towards the low sun. 11 miles.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I've recently come back from a test ride over to Lacock and back. I fitted a pair of 27 inch wheels this morning. The 700's were a bit on the short side for the Weinmann centre pulls . The bike went well. It was nice and sunny but not very nice cycling towards the low sun. 11 miles.
> View attachment 556525


Very nice indeed


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2020)

Stew & dumplings for dinner, tonight. I made a root vegetable soup, with the spare veg, and had that for lunch today, and will finish tomorrow before I go back to work.


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Stew & dumplings for dinner, tonight. I made a root vegetable soup, with the spare veg, and had that for lunch today, and will finish tomorrow before I go back to work.



I've got to cook for the three who haven't been doing anything today


----------



## postman (5 Nov 2020)

Well another day that was the same as yesterday and the day before and the day before that.Think I might try hibernating and wake up in May.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2020)

I'm about to simmer my dumplings.. 👍🏼


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2020)

The Silicon was reapplied in the shower nearly 24h ago which means I can shower here instead of in Landlord/landlady's guest bathroom upstairs tonight. I'm sure this was also a motivator for them to get it fixed as well...

The apartment still smells mildly of vinegar.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Don’t tell anyone I’ve got to drive five miles to the farm shop to get a bag of spuds.Essential journey. Perhaps I’ll be interviewed on the telly to explain my actions. Just a trip to check my eye sight.😇😇😇



You're breaking the law, but in a very specific and limited way.

Unless there's a castle nearby, in which case: eye test.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2020)

Spent the afternoon lumberjill-ing, and then, when the light faded, I split a bin of logs. Needless to say, I ache all over.

Now sat with a well-earned  and two milk chocolate suggestives.

Bitsas tonight for supper. I'm not cooking.


----------



## pawl (5 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm about to simmer my dumplings.. 👍🏼




Sounds painful 😫😫😫


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Sounds painful 😫😫😫



A bit like toasting a figgin


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Nov 2020)

I sauteed my onions yesterday.

(fnaar)


----------



## DCLane (5 Nov 2020)

Watching the new neighbours across the road from my desk (seminar delivery all day today) they've ripped out the internal walls and floors of the pristine, newly redecorated and re-furbished house they just bought. A week in and it's a shell. Why?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Had enough of these potato puns! Please jacket in!


Well in the words of Shakespeare, 
_"Tuber or not tuber, that is the question.”_


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Watching the new neighbours across the road from my desk (seminar delivery all day today) they've ripped out the internal walls and floors of the pristine, newly redecorated and re-furbished house they just bought. A week in and it's a shell. Why?



Please don't tell me this is the same lot that ripped out brand new windows?


----------



## DCLane (5 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Please don't tell me this is the same lot that ripped out brand new windows?



Exactly the same. New windows, new kitchen, new bathroom all gone into the skip opposite and now the walls and floors. Everything smashed into pieces rather than donated or sold.

If I was buying a wrecked house then fine. Either they've got more money than I think (erm ... don't think so) or less sense than most (erm ...  ).

Anyway, sold some unwanted bike parts today and steak for dinner


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Exactly the same. New windows, new kitchen, new bathroom all gone into the skip opposite and now the walls and floors. Everything smashed into pieces rather than donated or sold.
> 
> If I was buying a wrecked house then fine. Either they've got more money than I think (erm ... don't think so) or less sense than most (erm ...  ).



My money's on the latter. Though I doubt you'd give me odds for that... 

Quoting a friend of mine who worked for Citizens Advice for twenty five years "Yes, people really ARE that stupid..."


----------



## DCLane (5 Nov 2020)

Steak was nice 

A comment from the online seminar I've just done, where I asked a student why they hadn't engaged with the lectures or seminars to date:
"I was self-isolating so I thought I shouldn't attend."


----------



## pawl (5 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> A bit like toasting a figgin





I have to ask What is a figgin?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> I have to ask What is a figgin?


Do not google it!!


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> Well another day that was the same as yesterday and the day before and the day before that.Think I might try hibernating and wake up in May.



Snap, snap, snap.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2020)

Well, the bitsas supper wasn't half bad... The last of the lamb tagine, a few chips and some green beans, all heaped on two slices of buttered wholemeal toast. And then a warm mince pie with a dollop of cream on top.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> I have to ask What is a figgin?



Someone hasn't read the Discworld novels...


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> A comment from the online seminar I've just done, where I asked a student why they hadn't engaged with the lectures or seminars to date:
> "I was self-isolating so I thought I shouldn't attend."



*facepalm*

Yes, they really are that stupid...


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Someone hasn't read the Discworld novels...


I think he might have googled it, not seen since asking.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> I think he might have googled it, not seen since asking.



I can tell you, but then I've got to kill you...


----------



## postman (5 Nov 2020)

I have just been standing on our driveway.Trying to get a bonfire feel.There is smoke hanging about,but I have not seen any fires in the area.There are some bangs but not one rocket was let off.Oh dear even Bonfire night is not like it was when I was a kid.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Nov 2020)

My local opticians is open, phew was planning a drive to Barnard Castle.


----------



## postman (5 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> I have to ask What is a figgin?


Don't it brings a whole new meaning to the little box on here that says INSERT QUOTE.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Nov 2020)

Wish me luck. I'm out of milk for my hot chocolate, but I've found a tub of chocolate Ovaltine light at the back of a cupboard kept for emergencies. It has a best before date of November 2019 and just need breaking up a bit...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> The next person to post one should be roasted..



Or sliced and diced


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Wish me luck. I'm out of milk for my hot chocolate, but I've found a tub of chocolate Ovaltine light at the back of a cupboard kept for emergencies. It has a best before date of November 2019 and just need breaking up a bit...



The fact it hasn't walked out of the cupboard of its own accord is a good start... 

I can load the trebuchet up with a litre of UHT if it's any help.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Or sliced and diced


Just had to chip in...


----------



## Jenkins (5 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> The fact it hasn't walked out of the cupboard of its own accord is a good start...
> 
> I can load the trebuchet up with a litre of UHT if it's any help.


UHT <shudder> I'm a semi skinned (or full fat on the cereal) user, but thanks for the offer.

It doesn't smell too bad, but it may be that I've just put the gas fire on for the first time this half of the year and all I can smell is the dust being burned off the artificial coals


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> UHT <shudder> I'm a semi skinned (or full fat on the cereal) user, but thanks for the offer.
> 
> It doesn't smell too bad, but it may be that I've just put the gas fire on for the first time this half of the year and all I can smell is the dust being burned off the artificial coals



I prefer "proper" milk too - in this case full fat, but living out in the boonies as I do, I always have a few litres lurking in the cupboard just in case. It proved rather handy earlier in the year when fresh milk was hard to come by.

Lexi rather likes UHT milk too...


----------



## tyred (5 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Have you replied to any of the for sale bargains as they might not have been sold ?


I might order myself one of these if they have any stock left. I want the "World's finest cycle lamp." A snip at only 75 Shillings.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> I might order myself one of these if they have any stock left. I want the "World's finest cycle lamp." A snip at only 75 Shillings.
> View attachment 556567


Only £3 15/- ! 
With enough change to buy 180 1d chews


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2020)

Right, I'm calling it a night.

Had an entertaining evening keeping tabs on the US presidential election. There's got to be a novel or a screenplay lurking in there somewhere...

But now I'm off for a date with a large cast iron bathtub full of hot water and scented bubbles.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm calling it a night.
> 
> Had an entertaining evening keeping tabs on the US presidential election. There's got to be a novel or a screenplay lurking in there somewhere...
> 
> ...


How will you regonise the bathtub. Will it be wearing the red carnation?


----------



## Mike Ayling (6 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> I might order myself one of these if they have any stock left. I want the "World's finest cycle lamp." A snip at only 75 Shillings.
> View attachment 556567


With one of those new fangled bottle dynamos too!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2020)

Morning all
Nearly choked on my first cuppa and i almost woke the other half up doing it 
Plan for today is to get through it and come out other side 
Nice start to the day outside almost an ideal day in the saddle kinda day


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Exactly the same. New windows, new kitchen, new bathroom all gone into the skip opposite and now the walls and floors. Everything smashed into pieces rather than donated or sold.
> 
> If I was buying a wrecked house then fine. Either they've got more money than I think (erm ... don't think so) or less sense than most (erm ...  ).
> 
> Anyway, sold some unwanted bike parts today and steak for dinner


Novichok !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Watching the new neighbours across the road from my desk (seminar delivery all day today) they've ripped out the internal walls and floors of the pristine, newly redecorated and re-furbished house they just bought. A week in and it's a shell. Why?


Is the house a semi or detached?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2020)

Morning .
Foggy here again this morning . Weather wise that is . Not my brain !


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Foggy here again this morning . Weather wise that is . Not my brain !



My brain is permanently foggy these days.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2020)

Car glass is frozen this morning. 
I don't really care as I'm not out in it until 11.05 😁


----------



## DCLane (6 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Is the house a semi or detached?



It's a semi, although the one next door is rented rather than owned. People were in fitting new bits (walls / kitchen) yesterday so progress is quick at least.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2020)

Normally, in my experience, when you move into a house you redecorate to your own taste, not rip it apart unless it really needs renovation! 
I've done both in houses I've owned over the years.
I don't subscribe to the notion of creating work just for the sake of it..


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2020)

Second cuppa going down a lot better than the previous one did


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Someone hasn't read the Discworld novels...



.

That would be me🤤🤪🤪


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Do not google it!!






Why is it rude? I’ll save that till later 😇😇😇🙁


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> It's a semi, although the one next door is rented rather than owned. People were in fitting new bits (walls / kitchen) yesterday so progress is quick at least.


It must be novichok then !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2020)

Do other people get the same feeling after a longish ride that your legs remain in circular motion ? I just tried walking up our stairs and just crashed into them instead of climbing !


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2020)

Morning from the shedoffice. Lovely and bright out


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Why is it rude? I’ll save that till later 😇😇😇🙁


I'm saying nowt.


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> I'm saying nowt.





Against your very sound advice I looked the word on Google.It appears i can use it in what ever context I like..Just off for a ride I’m willing to bet when I get back I will be figgin knackered 

Or as expression of surprise we’ll I could have chewed my figgin off


----------



## DCLane (6 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Morning from the shedoffice. Lovely and bright out



This side of the Pennines it's very foggy - I can't see across the golf course that's beyond the house opposite. I can hardly see the house.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Against your very sound advice I looked the word on Google.It appears i can use it in what ever context I like..Just off for a ride I’m willing to bet when I get back I will be figgin knackered
> 
> Or as expression of surprise we’ll I could have chewed my figgin off



I googled it, sounds like a waste of a chili, but what ever turns you on.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2020)

My bowl of root vegetable soup was so hot that I had to carry it to the table like Kwai Chang Caine!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Nov 2020)

We may get to 23 C again today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Nov 2020)

Vestry meeting last night...
Because, after a 10 hour day of sitting in an office chair with a mask on, I needed a couple more hours of sitting in an office chair, with a mask on.


----------



## mybike (6 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> I picked up a few old cycling mags a while back. Am reading the CTC Gazette from Dec 1950 and peopld in the letters page are moaning about speeding, agressive drivers, lack of law enforcement and lenient sentences and a lorry driver who got a £10 fine for knocking a cyclist off his bike (seems a much steeper fine than you would get today for a motoring offence considering people probably only got paid £2 or £3 per week).
> 
> Basically absolutely nothing has changed in seventy years...





tyred said:


> My internet is running with about as much speed as a twenty stone, chain-smoking asthmatic riding a Raleigh Chopper up an Alpine pass.



The one thing that has changed - 50bps meant they had to slow the typist down. Nowadays it's the extra carp they include that you don't want.


----------



## mybike (6 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> I have just been standing on our driveway.Trying to get a bonfire feel.There is smoke hanging about,but I have not seen any fires in the area.There are some bangs but not one rocket was let off.Oh dear even Bonfire night is not like it was when I was a kid.



Watched some over the back in the new estate. I will say that some of the sparks hit the fences on both sides & they retreated inside the house after lighting. A case of, your garden is smaller than you thought.

I will say I thought today would be foggy, but it's brilliant sunshine.


----------



## mybike (6 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I prefer "proper" milk too - in this case full fat, but living out in the boonies as I do, I always have a few litres lurking in the cupboard just in case. It proved rather handy earlier in the year when fresh milk was hard to come by.
> 
> Lexi rather likes UHT milk too...



Grandparents used to have stera', and UHT brings back memories. I quite like it.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2020)

These Protective Bubbles the government talk about. If you were to form too many would you become frothy ?


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2020)

Mild, still and beautifully sunny here today chez Casa Reynard.

I spent the morning in the wood collecting deadfall. It's great for getting the fire going.

Am about to have lunch, and then this afternoon is marked out for a bike ride.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> .
> 
> That would be me🤤🤪🤪



Someone needs to rectify that PDQ


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2020)

30 minute queue at the pharmacy, followed by 10 minutes for the bakery. That was my lunch hour gone by the time I got home. The queue's are back.


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Wish me luck. I'm out of milk for my hot chocolate, but I've found a tub of chocolate Ovaltine light at the back of a cupboard kept for emergencies. It has a best before date of November 2019 and just need breaking up a bit...





I like my drinking chocolate at full strength I never have it with milk.Same with coffee.


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My bowl of root vegetable soup was so hot that I had to carry it to the table like Kwai Chang Caine!





That names a blast from the past grasshopper.


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> These Protective Bubbles the government talk about. If you were to form too many would you become frothy ?







Either that or you would drift away on the breeze.


----------



## postman (6 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> These Protective Bubbles the government talk about. If you were to form too many would you become frothy ?
> [/QUOTE
> No you would turn in to a Peppermint Aero bar.My favourite.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Nov 2020)

I hereby declare it to be slob time. 

Another week of work done, food & drink shopping for the weekend completed on the way home, showered and now wearing a pair of scruffy fleece joggers and equally scruffy jumper with plans to to as little as possible over the weekend.


----------



## Ripple (6 Nov 2020)

My mother is doing online IT course (a very simple one). Or should I say I am doing that course coz she said she doesn't understand anything  and gave me all her logins and passwords for it.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> thought I had a puncture but I didn't. it was the valve. pumped up the tires & mounted the bike on the car last night so I could ride immediately after work today. this morning I gave the tires a pinch & the front was flat. I checked the tube for punctures with a small tub of water but didn't find any. the only bubbles were coming from the valve (schrader), not many & not fast. real slow. I played with the valve but couldn't get the bubbles to stop. replaced the tube & off I went. will be interesting to see if the tube at home goes flat during the day


checked the defunct tube in the basement, this morning, it is much softer, glad I didn't re-use it. it's in the trash now


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2020)

The world always feels a better place after a bike ride.  Spent an hour and a the half in the company of Max the MTB, just riding some local roads around Oxlode and Pymoor. Am enjoying the bike, but it's something of a staid plodder on bone dry tarmac. On the flip side, I'll be as fit as the proverbial butcher's dog if I keep riding Max through the winter. 

And I saw a fabulous sunset.

Now sat back with a  and a packet of crisps.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> it's something of a staid plodder on bone dry tarmac


would you consider smooth or smooth(er) tires?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Nov 2020)

It’s beer o’clock and fish tonight


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> would you consider smooth or smooth(er) tires?



I'm running Schwalbe Road Cruisers - so commuter tyres. 

A steel-framed MTB is always going to be a staid plodder compared to an alloy hybrid or roadie  But when the roads are mucky, the bike comes alive, and it's a load of fun.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm running Schwalbe Road Cruisers - so commuter tyres.
> 
> A steel-framed MTB is always going to be a staid plodder compared to an alloy hybrid or roadie  But when the roads are mucky, the bike comes alive, and it's a load of fun.
> 
> View attachment 556760


sweet! that bike would be worlds of fun on some of the unpaved rail trails near me!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2020)

I think Inspector Morse's Jag MK2 has some play in the steering . He just went round a series of bends and his steering wheel hardly moved !


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> sweet! that bike would be worlds of fun on some of the unpaved rail trails near me!



If it would fit you, that is!  It's a 15 inch frame on 24 inch wheels. 

Was a complete strip and rebuild of a late 90s Raleigh with new / uprated wheels and drivetrain. And it's just the ticket for riding on mucky rural roads in the winter.  The only things left of the original bike other than the frame and forks are the brake calipers and the stem.


----------



## Kryton521 (6 Nov 2020)

Cack!! Delivered into the high valleys, AKA, "The 40's", this afternoon evening. I don't know who chooses what vehicles we have, or even why. But long wheel base vans and those areas do not go together. If, and it's a big ask, if you can get the van into a street, you're unlikely to be able to get out the other end. You'll certainly end up simply parking in the middle of the road as there isn't space, and then you'll be a lottery winner if you can get out the other end or turn around!
And to top it off the epod was being a pain and not working.
Not a good day! Glad I'm off tomorrow can go for a bike ride


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

Right, time to put the writing project away because I'm starting to generate gibberish. Time to head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2020)

Morning.
I was very tired yesterday. I had a 2 hour nap in the afternoon, another one in the evening and went to bed just after 9.
The weather outside looks like overcast grey . It is dry that's about the only good thing.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2020)

morning from a just started garage turbo session.
Lovely start to the day outside just a slight bit of mist but dry. 
No plans for the day so going to go with the flow


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> morning from a just started garage turbo session.
> Lovely start to the day outside just a slight bit of mist but dry.
> No plans for the day so going to go with the flow


I think we are the only ones awake ?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2020)

Oh no you're not... 👍🏼


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2020)

Our laptop battery has died ! . It is only just over 4 years old and the worst bit about it is that it is buried deep inside .
Our previous laptop had a battery mounted into the back but the replacement battery didn't fit very well. It fell out ! So we are looking for a replacement computer . The way in which the batteries don't seem to last that long makes me look towards a desk top computer , although laptops are more versatile in that you can use them anywhere in the house .
It's a pain !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Oh no you're not... 👍🏼


Are you sure you are awake and not just dreaming ?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Are you sure you are awake and not just dreaming ?


I'm pretty certain I am... Lol


----------



## postman (7 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Our laptop battery has died ! . It is only just over 4 years old and the worst bit about it is that it is buried deep inside .
> Our previous laptop had a battery mounted into the back but the replacement battery didn't fit very well. It fell out ! So we are looking for a replacement computer . The way in which the batteries don't seem to last that long makes me look towards a desk top computer , although laptops are more versatile in that you can use them anywhere in the house .
> It's a pain !


Look you cannot use the my battery has died,funeral ruse.Plod is not that daft,is he.Just leave your door open and whoever walks in to your party make them welcome.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Our laptop battery has died ! . It is only just over 4 years old and the worst bit about it is that it is buried deep inside .
> Our previous laptop had a battery mounted into the back but the replacement battery didn't fit very well. It fell out ! So we are looking for a replacement computer . The way in which the batteries don't seem to last that long makes me look towards a desk top computer , although laptops are more versatile in that you can use them anywhere in the house .
> It's a pain !


Can't you just leave it plugged in? A bit of a hassle, I know, but a better option than carting a Desktop PC around the house!


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2020)

I unwrapped a brand new bar of soap and it is broken in half


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> I unwrapped a brand new bar of soap and it is broken in half


Two for the price of one!


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm running Schwalbe Road Cruisers - so commuter tyres.
> 
> A steel-framed MTB is always going to be a staid plodder compared to an alloy hybrid or roadie  But when the roads are mucky, the bike comes alive, and it's a load of fun.
> 
> View attachment 556760


If you're on dry tarmac try taking the tyres up to close to 'max rated pressure' that may make it a bit more sprightly and don't forget if it gets a bit muddy you can always drop the pressure a bit for better grip


----------



## Speicher (7 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to put the writing project away because I'm starting to generate gibberish. Time to head off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx




I think that someone has been adding to your story.


----------



## postman (7 Nov 2020)

Well while I have the chance,I am going to wish you all a Merry Xmas.It seems from a missed phone call this morning.I owe the tax man some money.I did not press the said button,but I have packed a bag for a few weeks away,plus a toiletries bag with some Vaseline.I now wait a knock on the door.There must be a few in this area waiting for the same knock.Because on my walk this morning two police cars were rushing to somewhere around here very fast.I'll try to keep in touch.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Nov 2020)

went for a ride last night & it was dark out


----------



## mybike (7 Nov 2020)

My Garmin etrex now has a new on/off button.

It doesn't look very pretty but it does work.

I will say, scalpel blades are scary.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> went for a ride last night & it was dark out


Wow, here too. But it is bright again now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> Well while I have the chance,I am going to wish you all a Merry Xmas.It seems from a missed phone call this morning.I owe the tax man some money.I did not press the said button,but I have packed a bag for a few weeks away,plus a toiletries bag with some Vaseline.I now wait a knock on the door.There must be a few in this area waiting for the same knock.Because on my walk this morning two police cars were rushing to somewhere around here very fast.I'll try to keep in touch.


Continental departure?


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

Still, bright, mild and very sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

An early start for me this morning as I had to go to the post office and take the female parental unit to get her flu jab. Other than sawing and splitting some logs after lunch, I plan on having a nice quiet day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2020)

Still no president, BTW.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> If you're on dry tarmac try taking the tyres up to close to 'max rated pressure' that may make it a bit more sprightly and don't forget if it gets a bit muddy you can always drop the pressure a bit for better grip



I've done that - to a point. The roads around here are so broken up by farm machinery, that tyre pressures are something of a compromise. Otherwise I'll shake myself - and the bike - to pieces.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> I think that someone has been adding to your story.
> 
> View attachment 556836



Quite possibly...  One of my characters has a tabby cat called Thornton.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> If you're on dry tarmac try taking the tyres up to close to 'max rated pressure' that may make it a bit more sprightly and don't forget if it gets a bit muddy you can always drop the pressure a bit for better grip


And you can get 26" tires that run 100 p.s.i.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> And you can get 26" tires that run 100 p.s.i.


Errrr they're 24" tyres.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Errrr they're 24" tyres.



24 x 1.75


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Can't you just leave it plugged in? A bit of a hassle, I know, but a better option than carting a Desktop PC around the house!


We are doing that but it is terribly slooooooooow ! By the time it has gone through the start up procedure you've forgotten what you went on for .


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

Anyways, I've split a bin of logs and i'm calling it quits.

It's ttotm and I'm not feeling terribly stellar, so I'm just going to curl up with a hot water bottle and a stash of chocolate. Tonight's yellow sticker venture to Tesco has been postponed till next weekend - I will go midweek to clear the shopping list.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Still no president, BTW.



You do now.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> We are doing that but it is terribly slooooooooow ! By the time it has gone through the start up procedure you've forgotten what you went on for .


That wouldn't be a battery/power problem, would it? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2020)

I'm in Hadleigh. Soon, I'll be heading for Harwich.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Nov 2020)

They’ve found hell

https://apple.news/A0MLwg92CSuO2Lj27PbxVeQ


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Nov 2020)

Beer o’clock


----------



## DCLane (7 Nov 2020)

I've given up trying to find somewhere with a decent savings rate for the meagre amount of savings I've collated for all my years. So this evening I paid off most of the outstanding mortgage I have. By the end of year I'll own all of the house, rather than just some of it*

* It does mean no 'new' bikes though for a while


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

I've just got the fire going.

And it's time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me - a tin of gourmet for the girls, and pasta bake and a mince pie for me.


----------



## Kryton521 (7 Nov 2020)

Didn't sleep well last night. As a result felt rather groggy throughout the day. Ignored 3 phone calls from work as I'm terrible, to the point of useless at saying, "No! I really can't work today". THey left a message, change of shift tomorrow so I've got 3 PM shifts, which means not an early start tomorrow!
Had a nice ride, but some horrible cross winds, [to the point that they were furious!] and occasionally head winds. Head winds I just feel we should embrace and accept as an aid to training!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2020)

More fire works


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2020)

I went for 6 mile walk this morning before doing shopping for my parents. I then fixed a leaking waste pipe on the bathroom sink for my mother and then cleaned and painted the bottom bracket shell of my Soviet made roadster. When the paint dries I'll be able to fit the new press fit bottom bracket that finally arrived from the Czech Republic. The Sturmey Hub sounds a bit rough. It is a replacement wheel which I bought years ago to replace the bent original and also to upgrade to an alloy rim for better braking. 

This is one of the modern sealed Sturmeys which I have no experience of. I'll open it and wash it out and see what's going on. I must research what type of grease they recommend for it. Tempted to try and fit an oil port. 

I then took the Rudge out for only it's second ride this year. I didn't go that really as it gets dark early and the headlamp bulb seems to have blown. I have a box of SA type bulbs somewhere but can't remember where I left them. Riding a 28" wheeled roadster on minor rural roads must be one of the best ways to relax 

Now back home and relaxing with a bottle of Guinness.


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2020)

I think I need to clean my glasses.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

I need a


----------



## DCLane (7 Nov 2020)

I'm behind on my marking so am attempting to catch up over this weekend.

However, having read a report for the 3rd time I still don't understand what they've written. The others have been decent so far.

Bed, sleep and have another go tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> My Garmin etrex now has a new on/off button.
> 
> It doesn't look very pretty but it does work.
> 
> *I will say, scalpel blades are scary.*


They're not that bad, when you use them on the handle.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> I'm behind on my marking so am attempting to catch up over this weekend.
> 
> However, having read a report for the 3rd time I still don't understand what they've written. The others have been decent so far.
> 
> Bed, sleep and have another go tomorrow.



Maybe you need to read it upside down and back to front - but then you might pass out before you've finished, or have a vision. It amounts to the same thing. 

(Yes, I am quoting Babylon 5...)


----------



## postman (7 Nov 2020)

Ok so I have decided to come to bed.I am listening to Ringo Starr god knows what he is doing in my bedroom


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> You do now.


Thank goodness. Where I was, there were fireworks going off. My neighborhood, pretty ambivalent, and sorrow up the street in the next two subdivisions, much less diverse and much more Trump. And money, I suppose.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> Ok so I have decided to come to bed.I am listening to Ringo Starr god knows what he is doing in my bedroom


You still got your packed bag to hand?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You still got your packed bag to hand?


I could show up in a bus and just make it look like he was going to the town center or something and then OOps, we just roll on to Holyhead and the Stena Ferry.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Thank goodness. Where I was, there were fireworks going off. My neighborhood, pretty ambivalent, and sorrow up the street in the next two subdivisions, much less diverse and much more Trump. And money, I suppose.



Well, I'm breathing a sigh of relief too. 

As a woman, I find "The Donald" rather abhorrent, and that's well before anyone goes anywhere near politics. He is not the sort of man I would want to find myself in a locked room with. Although me being me, he'll be the one who leaves singing soprano...


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, I'm breathing a sigh of relief too.
> 
> As a woman, I find "The Donald" rather abhorrent, and that's well before anyone goes anywhere near politics. He is not the sort of man I would want to find myself in a locked room with. Although me being me, he'll be the one who leaves singing soprano...


As a man, I have always found "The Donald " abhorrent. And back a couple of generations as well.
Time for a little Woody Guthrie...
Sung by U.S. Elevator...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyX6JlpVHsQ


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKVnur5DkdI


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Hadleigh. Soon, I'll be heading for Harwich.


 From across the river from Harwich

Although it's dark out, so you probably can't see me.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> From across the river from Harwich
> 
> Although it's dark out, so you probably can't see me.


I saw something swinging along the container lifts... Was that you? 🤔


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> As a man, I have always found "The Donald " abhorrent. And back a couple of generations as well.
> Time for a little Woody Guthrie...
> Sung by U.S. Elevator...
> 
> ...




And on that note, I'm putting the kettle on.

Anyone for tea and some of those Belgian chocolate seashell things?


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I could show up in a bus and just make it look like he was going to the town center or something and then OOps, we just roll on to Holyhead and the Stena Ferry.


There's no travel, work aside, allowed over the English-Welsh border until Monday.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I saw something swinging along the container lifts... Was that you? 🤔


Oh gooness no, I don't go anywhere near work on a day off.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> And on that note, I'm putting the kettle on.
> 
> Anyone for tea and some of those Belgian chocolate seashell things?


I'll take a few of the seashell thingies please, but hold the tea. Don't forget to calibrate the trebuchet to account for a light south easterly.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'll take a few of the seashell thingies please, but hold the tea. Don't forget to calibrate the trebuchet to account for a light south easterly.



Ah, a headwind...

Anyways, *incoming*


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, a headwind...
> 
> Anyways, *incoming*


Ta muchly, I finished the last of the Easter chocolate this afternoon and I'd have had to open one of the packs of Minstrels without your generous offer.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Ta muchly, I finished the last of the Easter chocolate this afternoon and I'd have had to open one of the packs of Minstrels without your generous offer.



I've still got one Thornton's chocolate rabbit left...


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, a headwind...
> 
> Anyways, *incoming*


Urgent: tie a tea light, or summat bright, to them or they might get missed in the mist!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's no travel, work aside, allowed over the English-Welsh border until Monday.


Liverpool it is then.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Liverpool it is then.


Western end of the M62, and @postman isn't too far from junction 27 either.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2020)

Morning y'all mid garage turbo session only a light one none of this sweating malarkey for me
Damp underfoot and very misty outside 
Need to get a couple of more e bay listings sorted then who knows.

@tyred your comment re how relaxing doing a few miles on a 50's roadster is so true more people ought to experience it


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2020)

I'm up..


----------



## Kryton521 (8 Nov 2020)

The Orange Faced Sh*t Gibbon is being replaced! Woo Hoo! Guess all those right wing white "supremes" are going to have to find someone to blame for their god ignoring their pleas?
Out of a possible £20 million lottery prize fund........ I won £5 !!??? FACH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CAt woke me early, had coffee. Should I put mud guard on and go for a bike ride? GIve up and go back to bed? Put porridge oats on to soak? Write b*llocks on a web forum page?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2020)

Well that is the weeks supplies put away .
Bed stripped and in the washing machine.
Time to bake a cake


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2020)

Much as I would like visits from my many friends in this thread, please refrain from visiting Speicher Towers for a few weeks. 

Next week, starting tomorrow, some men (two) will be working here to repair the bedroom ceiling and then redecorate the whole room, and the adjacent bathroom. So the contents of that bedroom are now scattered across the other rooms in the house.  My sewing room is now a bedroom, and the lounge has the other contents of the bedroom. 

I have no idea when things will return to normal. A partial normality may resume in between the decorating finishing and the carpet being fitted.

If anyone would like to attend a sillybration when it is finished, I will let you know the date and time.


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well that is the weeks supplies put away .
> Bed stripped and in the washing machine.
> Time to bake a cake



A traditional sponge cake for me please.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Guess all those right wing white "supremes" are going to have to find someone to blame for their god ignoring their pleas?


They have the narrative that Joe Biden "stole" the election, somehow. Rotkopf will now have to find some other way to parlay his business "success" into more debt.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> A traditional sponge cake for me please.



Srry went for a walnut and coffee cake loaf in the end as Betty gave us some walnut pieces yesterday


----------



## Speicher (8 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Srry went for a walnut and coffee cake loaf in the end as Betty gave us some walnut pieces yesterday




You should have said! My flavourite cake is coffee and walnut, so can you make it the other way round for me please? 
What do use for the coffee flavour? Yes, I know it would be coffee but there are so many out there, is one particular one betterer for cakeyness?


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2020)

Foggy, still and mild here chez Casa Reynard.

Was indulgent and slept in, but then spent the rest of the morning making tomato soup. I had some sun-dried tomatoes in olive oil that wanted using, plus some of the last tomatoes from the garden that have finally decided to ripen. I roasted the latter with lots of garlic and a sploosh of balsamic vinegar.

Had lunch - ham, cheese and chutney sammich, two  plus a pear and a tangerine. Now having a bit of bum park time, and then I shall make an apple crumble.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2020)

Oh, and if anyone runs out of walnuts for coffee and walnut cake, give me a yell! I do have a bit of a stash... 

And now I'm fancying a slice of coffee and walnut cake...


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2020)

Dull, but calm in Manchestershire. Roast Chicken in wine is in the oven ! 

Just pottered about, including a repair to the hinge on the laptop screen - bit of a weak point in the design in that after many years the captive nuts break out of the inner part of the case, so when you open the lid it pulls the case appart. Fixed one side with epoxy about a year ago, but couldn't find it this time, so hot melted the other side. The hinges are stronger than the case.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> The Orange Faced Sh*t Gibbon is being replaced! Woo Hoo!



Hmmm, I'm borrowing that... For some reason, I'm sat here cackling like a maniac!


----------



## DCLane (8 Nov 2020)

Been a pottering day so far as it's been cold, foggy and damp so I couldn't be bothered going out;

Repaired the watch that's been sat stopped on my desk for a month by putting a new battery in.
Did my work PDR for a review next week. I've been busy this past year!
Played with the NeilPryde and that's going on the Zwift set-up so my son can have his Boardman AirPro back for winter
Swapped the now-fixed Mavic MA2 wheel with a battered Raleigh one on my Raleigh Pioneer so they match
Got the axle out of a broken HED front wheel along with the spoke nipple so I could work out how to fix it. Putting it all back together might be a bit harder though as I'm intending fitting a new spoke without fully removing a glued tubular tyre 

Oh, and I looked at the Argon TT bike that needs an upgrade (Dura-Ace crankset and rear mech, chainring swap and new chain). It looks nice _without_ it. Decided that I might break it by doing too much today so I'll leave that for another time ...

Lunch was the remaining steaks. Only there were two steaks and three of us: I lost out


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Lunch was the remaining steaks. Only there were two steaks and three of us: I lost out



You should have sliced them up finely and *then* divvied them up. Or turned them into wraps with salad, or burritos or something like that. xxx


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> That wouldn't be a battery/power problem, would it? 🤔


It may be Norton playing up with Kaspersky? We've tried removing Norton but it pops up from time to time .
Is Norton the computer equivalent of Japanese Knot Weed ?


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2020)

I've just made myself a


----------



## DCLane (8 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> You should have sliced them up finely and *then* divvied them up. Or turned them into wraps with salad, or burritos or something like that. xxx



They could. But they didn't. I got a tiny bit and some cheese!


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2020)

It has been grey with occasional drizzle here today . I've been outside working on my Falcon Professional , cleaning off more of the paint with a thinners soaked rag. I have also been expanding the front fork gap with a car jack . Those forks don't half spring back when the jack slips off ! . I have managed to fit a front wheel in with a bit of easing .


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> They could. But they didn't. I got a tiny bit and some cheese!



You do realize they owe you for that... Naughty, naughty, not sharing...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Nov 2020)

I just called Trump a bad loser in Twitter. Now listening for incoming helicopter...


----------



## tyred (8 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @tyred your comment re how relaxing doing a few miles on a 50's roadster is so true more people ought to experience it



I think they should be prescribed by doctors to patients with stress and anxiety!

I was pondering while riding it yesterday (when I took a strong position going over a very narrow humpbacked bridge to discourage the car which was approaching from behind from overtaking and squeezing me into a stone wall and said driver blared the horn repeatedly and shouted something out the window at me for holding him up for about three seconds) that not so long ago this sort of thing was the normal mode of transport of the majority of the population, people went about their business and went to where they had to go to do whatever at a sedate pace and they probably moaned less and stressed themselves out a hell of a lot less that the speeding and aggressive drivers that seem commonplace on the road today. I'd say roadrage probably didn't exist when my Rudge was built.


----------



## tyred (8 Nov 2020)

The lift seems to be broken so I had to carry my Viscount up two flights of stairs.

Thank God I don't ride one of those dual suspension BSO things. They weigh a ton.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2020)

Just settling down to listen to Arsenal v Aston Villa on the radio.

There will be pasta bake and apple crumble later.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2020)

Strictly and a of perusing


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2020)

Much more of a relaxed day today. Having finally woken up, the only thiing to do was to make a mug of coffee and go back to bed for an hour and listen to the raidio. By 11am I'd finally got dressed & had breakfast when I remembered I needed to get some squash to take to work tomorrow* so I popped into town, came home and picked up the bike lock I'd forgotten and went back into town!

The afternoon was then spent in the shed with the British GT race from Silverstone on the laptop while cleaning & lubing the chains on a couple of bikes and a full clean of a somewhat mucky mountain bike following last Friday's outing.

*before anybody asks why I couldn't get it on the way in - I start at 7am and Tescos doesn't open until 7am.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2020)

Pfegh...

The food was far better than the football.


----------



## postman (8 Nov 2020)

Just sat with a whisky and lemonade.Very nice it is too.


----------



## DCLane (8 Nov 2020)

is attempting to parcel up 25+ eBay sales and has run out of bags / boxes / jiffy bags / etc. Hmmm !


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Still no president, BTW.



Never mind, you might have one for Christmas.



Reynard said:


> You do now.



Don't think the press get a say.


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Dull, but calm in Manchestershire. Roast Chicken in wine is in the oven !
> 
> Just pottered about, including a repair to the hinge on the laptop screen - bit of a weak point in the design in that after many years the captive nuts break out of the inner part of the case, so when you open the lid it pulls the case appart. Fixed one side with epoxy about a year ago, but couldn't find it this time, so hot melted the other side. The hinges are stronger than the case.



I've had that experince, wife's Lenovo case just disintegrated.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2020)

The article on Paul Warwick's fatal accident in the motor racing magazine I imported from Italy has turned up two photos that are new to me. It's always nice to add new ones to what I already have. And thanks to the hours spent watching Inspector Montalbano, I've absorbed enough Italian to be able to read the article, although some of the finer points might be lost on me. Having said that, it's far more factual than the contemporary accounts in the British press, and it certainly doesn't pull any punches.


----------



## DCLane (8 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> The article on Paul Warwick's fatal accident in the motor racing magazine I imported from Italy has turned up two photos that are new to me. It's always nice to add new ones to what I already have. And thanks to the hours spent watching Inspector Montalbano, I've absorbed enough Italian to be able to read the article, although some of the finer points might be lost on me.



I've learnt the odd phrase, but that's mainly because I tend to work out what's being said via some very basic Spanish and a Latin O-level.

And I've had to resort to cat food boxes for packaging.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> I've learnt the odd phrase, but that's mainly because I tend to work out what's being said via some very basic Spanish and a Latin O-level.
> 
> And I've had to resort to cat food boxes for packaging.



I'm something of a polyglot anyway, although none of the languages I speak are close to Italian...  English is actually only my third language, btw.

Nothing wrong with using cat food boxes for packaging. I always keep some by specifically for that purpose.


----------



## DCLane (9 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm something of a polyglot anyway, although none of the languages I speak are close to Italian...  English is actually only my third language, btw.



Show-off 

I'm always surprised how non-English speakers pick up what is a quite difficult language, usually embarrassing those of us who are supposed to speak it natively.

Me? I can cover a passable English with bits of other languages. In France I'm usually confronted with "thank you for trying but please stop, you're ruining our language".


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Show-off







> I'm always surprised how non-English speakers pick up what is a quite difficult language, usually embarrassing those of us who are supposed to speak it natively.



I was born here (a cockney, would you believe), but my parents are both first generation immigrants. Mum, who is Belgian, says that the easy bit of English is the grammar, as you don't have all the gender clauses of German or the gazillion exceptions that French has. It's the spelling that drives her doolally, along with the silent letters, dropped letters, words that are spelled the same but have different meanings, and words that sound the same but are spelled differently. It's actually quite amusing listening to her take on English. 



> Me? I can cover a passable English with bits of other languages. In France I'm usually confronted with "thank you for trying but please stop, you're ruining our language".



I still can't quite pronounce some sounds right, so there are certain words I will avoid like the plague. I used to get bullied at school because of it, so finding a synonym that's easier to say was a quick solution to an embarrassing problem.  Although most people don't actually realise that I do this, and in all honesty, a fairly thick Cambridgeshire accent hides a lot.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2020)

Another misty morning outside here in Poshshire.
Monday already
Zoom training later should be fun


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Show-off
> 
> I'm always surprised how non-English speakers pick up what is a quite difficult language, usually embarrassing those of us who are supposed to speak it natively.
> 
> Me? I can cover a passable English with bits of other languages. In France I'm usually confronted with "thank you for trying but please stop, you're ruining our language".


Gud Moaning !


----------



## raleighnut (9 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It may be Norton playing up with Kaspersky? We've tried removing Norton but it pops up from time to time .
> Is Norton the computer equivalent of Japanese Knot Weed ?


Yep, almost impossible to uninstall, it even has it's own virus that kicks in if you don't keep up the subscription


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2020)

Morning !
Grey but dry here .
The search goes on ! . We thought that we had discovered the right laptop and then discovered that it wouldn't arrive until 23rd December ! 
Ugh! Discovering that some only have one USB port is another drawback which only comes to light at the last minute . So the list of priorities goes on .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2020)

I don't really need a computer for much myself. Downloading pictures from my camera, sharing them and chatting with a bunch of old fogies on a cycling website.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, almost impossible to uninstall, it even has it's own virus that kicks in if you don't keep up the subscription


That's very true , we use to have all sorts of issues within the last 4 weeks of our yearly subscription and then they would disappear once renewed. 
Time for my second brew


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2020)

Damp, but the sun is coming up outside the shedoffice. Looks like it's going to be difficult to get a ride in at lunch today, unless the 10am meeting finishes quickly, and I can get out and back by 12:30 for the next one (not looking likely).


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2020)

The screen casing on my Lenovo computer came apart after two years. It would not go back together again. So I contacted a local computer repair man. He visited me at home, diagnosed the problem. And no, it was not a PICNIC, before you suggest that! 

He said that a new case, even if he could get one, might be "silly money". Anyway...long story short, he suggested upgrading my previous computer. New hard drive and, bigger .... err ...  ..what you call it.....  memory! So he did that, and reinstalled the OS, as the label for the Licence was still attached to the puter. He also transferred the programmes and files from the old one to the new,

I had wanted a large screen for on-line jigsaws, and this one has a smaller screen. He explained that with better pixies on the computer, it would compensate for the slightly smaller screen. For all that work and two home visits the Bill was, imo, very reasonable, as opposed to buying a complete new one. As luck would have it, someone gave him a big screen, complete with leads, to find a good home for, so later that week, he gave that to me, gratis.  

His main work is designing and constructing websites. He was old school and could remember when the only computer game available was Pacman.


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2020)

There were too many pixies in the end, so some of them now live at the end of garden.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2020)

I cleaned the aquarium out this morning.. 

I apologise in advance if I smell slightly of gravelly fish poo...


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I just called Trump a bad loser in Twitter. Now listening for incoming helicopter...




More likely to be a drone You might not here it coming


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2020)

Time was short, so did a quick 30 minute stroll, just short of 2 miles. Back in meetings now !


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2020)

Still, overcast and very mild here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning puttering about in the kitchen, including prepping tonight's supper. This afternoon I shall take advantage of the still conditions and take the top off that mulberry I felled. It's a ladder job, and I should be able to drop the bits where I want them to fall.

Lunch first. There is cream of tomato soup.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning !
> Grey but dry here .
> The search goes on ! . We thought that we had discovered the right laptop and then discovered that it wouldn't arrive until 23rd December !
> Ugh! Discovering that some only have one USB port is another drawback which only comes to light at the last minute . So the list of priorities goes on .



This is exactly why I'm hanging on to my nearly 14 year old Sony Vaio. I have a good 15 inch screen, three USB ports, built-in DVD drive and a proper full-width keyboard without that ridiculous number pad on the side.

I need a good screen for photography and a good keyboard for typing.


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2020)

My other reason for wanting to have a large screen is to view all my Father's slides. One of my Brothers is scanning them prior to saving them on a DVD. 

If I had a lot of tryping to do, I would use a proper size keyboard attached to the laptop. I can still do touch typing, and would like to maintain that skill.


----------



## postman (9 Nov 2020)

Forgive me for I have sinned.At the request of Mrs P,I have hoovered our c c ca ca car.I am so sorry,I will go and punish myself.I fall at your feet and ask forgiveness.


----------



## tyred (9 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> Forgive me for I have sinned.At the request of Mrs P,I have hoovered our c c ca ca car.I am so sorry,I will go and punish myself.I fall at your feet and ask forgiveness.


Could you pop over and do mine whilst you are in the mood?


----------



## DCLane (9 Nov 2020)

And mine. You're closer than @tyred , a lot closer.

Mine's used as a race support wagon, training transport, bike and parts transport, race transport and much more. At least it's bike related rather than just for shopping


----------



## rockyroller (9 Nov 2020)

just replaced the battery on my Son's high school laptop (he graduated 7 hrs ago), which I have inherited. the whole "working from home" thing last spring & summer destroyed the previous battery. it was only $10 on Amazon & I got it the next day. that's hard to compete with


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> Forgive me for I have sinned.At the request of Mrs P,I have hoovered our c c ca ca car.I am so sorry,I will go and punish myself.I fall at your feet and ask forgiveness.



Could you also do mine while you're at it? You might want to hose it down first, though...

Payment in tomato soup and apple crumble.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2020)

That was a mighty fine lunch. Cream of tomato soup, avocado on toast, two  and a lovely ripe pear.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2020)

I've done some more work on dismantling that mulberry - other than one large branch I am down to the main stem. But I was losing the light, and the footing where I'm working isn't great, so I called it quits for today. Doing this safely is far more important than doing it quickly.

Right now, I'm thinking a  and a couple of chocolate suggestives might go down a treat. And then we will see what the Dear Leader has to say in a little while.


----------



## tyred (9 Nov 2020)

I decided to experiment and ordered an LED conversion kit for the Sturmey Archer Dynohub on my roadster as I'd be interested to see how well it works.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2020)

Lexi is snoring.

She's fast asleep on a faux fur throw, and I don't think WW3 would wake her.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> The screen casing on my Lenovo computer came apart after two years. It would not go back together again. So I contacted a local computer repair man. He visited me at home, diagnosed the problem. And no, it was not a PICNIC, before you suggest that!
> 
> He said that a new case, even if he could get one, might be "silly money". Anyway...long story short, he suggested upgrading my previous computer. New hard drive and, bigger .... err ...  ..what you call it.....  memory! So he did that, and reinstalled the OS, as the label for the Licence was still attached to the puter. He also transferred the programmes and files from the old one to the new,
> 
> ...


I have in the past done some repairs to our old computers. I took my I Mac apart to fit a new hard drive years ago when I broke down . I am a bit reluctant to try to fit a new battery to our present computer as it is fitted inside and the casing isn't screwed together .
Looking at all of the different specs of tablets and discovering that you have to check thoroughly that they have the correct number of USB's it is becoming bewildering ! I'm starting to think that it might be easier to fit a new battery .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2020)

This is a strange one !
A friend was throwing this bike out so I said that it might come in handy for spares . My friend first discovered this bike in pieces in a lane approximately 20 years ago . In pieces I mean that it had been sawn in to 2 pieces, straight through the cables as well. My friend asked me if it was possible to weld it back together. It was a strange request but the end result is in the picture . Why anyone took a hacksaw to it in the first place is beyond me !


----------



## DCLane (9 Nov 2020)

On Saturday I wrote "no more bikes". Today I ... erm ... just won one on eBay for ... £15.86

It's old, like me, probably broken, like me, and something to tinker with:






Me? I'm the last of the big spenders


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I don't really need a computer for much myself. Downloading pictures from my camera, sharing them and chatting with a bunch of old fogies on a cycling website.



Get a 2nd hand, robust machine, built to be carried around. Put Linux Mint on it, Firefox, Chrome if you must, & you are made.


----------



## Maverick Goose (9 Nov 2020)

I just chopped a load of Parsley to go on my baked Paella.


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> On Saturday I wrote "no more bikes". Today I ... erm ... just won one on eBay for ... £15.86
> 
> It's old, like me, probably broken, like me, and something to tinker with:
> 
> ...



Reminds me of my Triumph Palm Beach. Didn't Raleigh make those as well?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Nov 2020)

We must drive our neighbours mad. Or at least our kids must. With regular shouts of 'Oi!' during martial arts practice followed by daughter's violin practice and online orchestra, our neighbours must be glad when our kids have gone to bed so they get some peace and quiet. 

I know I am.


----------



## DCLane (9 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> Reminds me of my Triumph Palm Beach. Didn't Raleigh make those as well?



Yes. It's also similar to the 1950 Raleigh Sports I had a year or so ago.

Collecting Tuesday evening so let's see ...


----------



## tyred (9 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> On Saturday I wrote "no more bikes". Today I ... erm ... just won one on eBay for ... £15.86
> 
> It's old, like me, probably broken, like me, and something to tinker with:
> 
> ...



I like that. Looks like it will clean up well and you've got a dynohub


----------



## Jenkins (9 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I cleaned the aquarium out this morning..
> 
> I apologise in advance if I smell slightly of gravelly fish poo...


Couldn't tell if it was that or me after this mornings very wet commute in some boil in the bag waterproofs.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2020)

Lovely supper of steamed trout, tabbouleh and buttered leeks and savoy cabbage, followed by apple crumble and custard.


----------



## tyred (9 Nov 2020)

I think I have to accept that my phone is dying.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2020)

I think it's time I toddled off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I think it's time I toddled off to bed. Nunnight one and all xxx


But it's

Oh well, Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2020)

Another foggy bottom start to the day outside.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2020)

It's the day before bin day day..


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2020)

Morning .
It is grey and a bit damp out here .
The computer searching has worn me out . I think I'll have a play with my Falcon frame today .


----------



## Speicher (10 Nov 2020)

The news from Vermont has just reached Hundred Acre Wood.


----------



## Kryton521 (10 Nov 2020)

Was awake early, [and often through the night. Not sure why.] made a loaf of bread, tasted it. Lovely!
Did some house work. Looked at the poor bike, I'm so glad I washed it Sunday ready for Mondays ride through rain, flood and really slippery mud. Should go clean it........
Have another slice of bread first!


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2020)

Morning from the Shedoffice. Got a nice gap between Teams meetings so will get that lunch ride in today. 

Got a planned 'night ride' tomorrow with a mate - that's going to be mucky - it's well ridden route for me, but never done it at night and there are a few gnarly off road descents.

We've just had a DfE invitation to Tender for some work, and everyone has taken one look at the documentation and thought 'bugger this'. Not so sure we will bother given how busy everyone is.


----------



## postman (10 Nov 2020)

I have redeemed my soul.This morning I have cleaned our five bicycles.All sparkly and lubricated..Then covered in dustsheets for the winter.I don't ride Nov to March.I know good weather cyclist.So now before lunch I need to clean my finger nails.All grubby ,I do have standards.Anyway no more mundaneness from me here.


----------



## mybike (10 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's the day before bin day day..



Ours is emptied.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2020)

Still, mild and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning getting ahead with firewood, sawing and splitting. Who needs a gym, it's a damn good workout.  It woke me up too, as I didn't sleep so good last night. My current writing project is starting to gather steam, and my mind's been going a mile a minute with ideas and plot threads etc.

Anyways, almost time for lunch. Have some more of that lovely tomato soup. 

It's bin day here today, but didn't bother putting my blue recycling wheelie bin or my black bag out. There wasn't enough in either - they can wait for another week.


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2020)

Lunch ride done - flipping thorn in the front tyre within the first mile. No bother, changed in less than 5 minutes and on my way. Now, better go and patch that brand new tube.


----------



## DCLane (10 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> Then covered in dustsheets for the winter.I don't ride Nov to March.I know good weather cyclist.



Sensible but boring 

In conversation with SWMBO yesterday I wondered why I've so many broken bits / artificial bits / scars / sewed up bits and she hasn't. Her comment was that she last had a bike accident (a very major one though!) in 1982 and none since. Nor does she take any stupid risks. Apparently I do ...


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2020)

Lunch has been consumed, some more writing has been done, and shortly I shall be toddling off to Wilko and Tesco to clear the shopping list.

Don't need to cook tonight. Time to clear up all the bitsas in the fridge.


----------



## postman (10 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Sensible but boring
> 
> LaneDC Xmas card list,we'll see.


----------



## postman (10 Nov 2020)

Right so I have found two pressies I can give my lad.His bike was one of five I cleaned this morning.So his two pressies are going to be a Carbon bottle holder and a small bottle from Alfords believe it or not.His bike has a very nice Matt black finish,zees Germans do a very good job.So the holder is also of a similar colour,well you have to don't you,and the bottle is black with a hint of grey such an accessory.Is that spelt right.


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Sensible but boring
> 
> In conversation with SWMBO yesterday I wondered why I've so many broken bits / artificial bits / scars / sewed up bits and she hasn't. Her comment was that she last had a bike accident (a very major one though!) in 1982 and none since. Nor does she take any stupid risks. Apparently I do ...



Same here. My wife delights in telling me she only fell off once, and that was riding my MTB as it had a cross bar. Actually she fell off on a pump track on her hybrid by charging off round a berm after my son - she rode at the bottom in the gravel.. doh. 

I do say she'd not been trying hard enough if she hasn't fell off. We were watching 'Hospital' last night and she said 'you wouldn't want to be in there now would you ?' - it's coming up to my fifth anniversary of breaking my spine quite badly and having a rather long 'holiday' in Stepping Hill(ton) hospital in Stockport (in joke between me and a mate - he's spent far too long in there).


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2020)

I've been washing off the paintwork on my Falcon frame with thinners and an old toothbrush. It has worked quite well and was a lot better than using a thinners soaked rag . I discovered that the lugs were originally lined with gold paint . I have got down to the original paintwork on most of the frame now , it's the awkward bits that are taking a lot of time to do .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Nov 2020)

Wife’s birthday today so some beer 🍺 could be drunk...


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2020)

♻ Bin is out, ready for collection tomorrow morning. 

Scampi & chips for dinner tonight 👌


----------



## DCLane (10 Nov 2020)

Had a vegan pizza for dinner. Won't be doing that again!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2020)

When we were shopping today, we bought ham, jam and lamb.

MrsPete didn't understand what I meant when I said we really needed some Spam, too..


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2020)

There is a puncture on the front of my Raleigh Pioneer which I need to fix and I feel tired today so will skip a ride this evening, fix the puncture and relax. The lift still isn't working either and it's hassle carrying a bike up and down two flights of stairs.

I had been out for a walk to the supermarket and done my shopping. I put the milk in the fridge, the tomatoes in the fridge, the yogurt in the fridge, the orange juice in the fridge, the sausages in the fridge and continuing working on autopilot mode, I then tried to put the box of Persil in the fridgeI think I am losing whatever little bit of sense I had


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> There is a puncture on the front of my Raleigh Pioneer which I need to fix and I feel tired today so will skip a ride this evening, fix the puncture and relax. The lift still isn't working either and it's hassle carrying a bike up and down two flights of stairs.
> 
> I had been out for a walk to the supermarket and done my shopping. I put the milk in the fridge, the tomatoes in the fridge, the yogurt in the fridge, the orange juice in the fridge, the sausages in the fridge and continuing working on autopilot mode,* I then tried to put the box of Persil in the fridge*I think I am losing whatever little bit of sense I had


One spoon or two?


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2020)

Got the groceries in (including a packet of poppadoms for Poppy) and had supper. Now plan on a quiet evening.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2020)

I accidentally left the front of the lid of the aquarium open by an inch after cleaning the glass with the magnetic thingie. 
We were sitting watching the tele when heard a soft thud on the carpet. I had a quick look and was greeted by the sight of the Weather Loach, _Misgurnus anguillicaudatus, _wiggling around the floor 🤣 
Quite apt, really, as No 1 grandson named it Wiggle when we bought it.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2020)

Anybody know a way of stopping glasses mist up on days like this? Thanks to cold pockets of air on the ride to work, I had to give up with the glasses as they just wouldn't clear. 

Still, only one more day of the alarms going off at 05:30 and then a week off work. With any luck my order from Adnams should turn up to keep me company.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Anybody know a way of stopping glasses mist up on days like this? Thanks to cold pockets of air on the ride to work, I had to give up with the glasses as they just wouldn't clear.
> 
> Still, only one more day of the alarms going off at 05:30 and then a week off work. With any luck my order from Adnams should turn up to keep me company.


Mild soap solution*, although commercial solutions are available. If your glasses are suitable.

*Soap you'd use when getting washed. Washing Up liquid that close to your eyes can lead to problems.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Nov 2020)

Last sleep in at work tonight, 14 hours of non stop attention from the gentleman I support can be knackering! Looking forward to getting home at 08.00.


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2020)

Puncture fixed, loose mudguard fixed, rims and brake blicks cleaned, dishes washed, clothes put on clothes horse. Time to relax.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2020)

Mmmmmmmm, chocolate...


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmmmmm, chocolate...


I have Mars Bars!


----------



## Maverick Goose (10 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Had a vegan pizza for dinner. Won't be doing that again!


I like vegans...but I couldn't eat a whole one


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Had a vegan pizza for dinner. Won't be doing that again!



The Wicked Kitchen ones from Tesco are good. Pricey at the full whack, but well worth looking out for on sticker.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> I have Mars Bars!



I have those Belgian chocolate seashell thingies


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have those Belgian chocolate seashell thingies


----------



## DCLane (10 Nov 2020)

Bike I won via eBay yesterday collected. Decent condition but _very_ small - it's a 21" frame but with 26" tyres it makes it much lower than mine. Se


Reynard said:


> The Wicked Kitchen ones from Tesco are good. Pricey at the full whack, but well worth looking out for on sticker.



This was a vegan kitchen one from Sainsburys 

Anyway, I collected the bike I won yesterday. Decent condition but very small - it's a 21" frame but with 26" tyres it makes it much lower than mine. Seatpost moves, which is good and everything works. Just covered with dirt and dust; it was the seller's father's from new it had been sat for the last 14 years doing nothing. New tyres / cables needed though.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

Maverick Goose said:


> I like vegans...but I couldn't eat a whole one


Have you tried?


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have those Belgian chocolate seashell thingies



I have chocolate hob nobs, but not for long.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I have chocolate hob nobs, but not for long.


No "going, going"?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I have chocolate hob nobs, but not for long.


Sounds quite painful.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Nov 2020)

Can't sleep or rather can't get to sleep


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Can't sleep or rather can't get to sleep


Go for a quick walk.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Go for a quick walk.


I do very little quick these days


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I do very little quick these days


Okay, how about a short walk?


----------



## Phaeton (11 Nov 2020)

I'm going to spend an hour on a spreadsheet or until I see why the numbers don't agree, then I'll finish an hour early later, which should give me time to fix yet another puncture & get a ride in before it goes dark.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2020)

Time to put the writing away before I start generating gibberish that I'll then have to undo later.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Phaeton (11 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time to put the writing away before I start generating gibberish that I'll then have to undo later.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Night not been up this late for a long long time, at leas I found out the problem


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time to put the writing away before I start generating gibberish that I'll then have to undo later.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Night not been up this late for a long long time, at leas I found out the problem


Can you fix it though!


----------



## Phaeton (11 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can you fix it though!


Yes, that's what I'm currently doing but I also know the database is busy doing some other building work it's going to be slow, processing over 200,000 lines in the spreadsheet 3 times, then looking for differences in each one, reporting then fixing.

Pretty sure this isn't what was keeping me awake, but it's certainly made me want to go to sleep


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Yes, that's what I'm currently doing but I also know the database is busy doing some other building work it's going to be slow, processing over 200,000 lines in the spreadsheet 3 times, then looking for differences in each one, reporting then fixing.
> 
> Pretty sure this isn't what was keeping me awake, but it's certainly made me want to go to sleep


Get a "Do Not Disturb" sign, and leave it where it'll be most visible, should you drop off.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Get a "Do Not Disturb" sign, and leave it where it'll be most visible, should you drop off.


Hasn't turned out to be as bad as I thought, the other process finished about 15 minutes ago, so everything speeded up pretty damn quickly, just got to finish off an email & I'll try for sleep again.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2020)

A nice pinky glow outside at this moment here in Poshshire
Not as damp and grey thankfully today 
Hump day as well so lets enjoy it


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2020)

Morning.
I have put our dustbin out .
I had completely put computers right out of my mind until I was reminded this morning .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2020)

We have had a pair of Ravens popping about here over the past few days . It has upset the Crows a bit .


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2020)

Bin's have bin.. 👍🏼 
Stew for lunch, before work.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Bin's have bin.. 👍🏼
> Stew for lunch, before work.


Where've they bin?


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Where've they bin?


All over 't place


----------



## raleighnut (11 Nov 2020)

I've got a snoring Cat on the table, I think the heat from the Laptop fan attracted her.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2020)

Morning from the shedoffice. Currently dry but overcast and rather windy. Another Amazon delivery has just turned up - what have the family ordered now ? I have a night ride planned later, so hoping the rain holds off - current forecasts show it moving later and later before the wet stuff arrives.


----------



## DCLane (11 Nov 2020)

Ordered a front derailleur urgently from ProBikeKit. Now they're not delivering it today and it's needed for a Zwift race this evening


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2020)

Yesterday, 22C. This morning, 0C. Now that is a cold snap. Rained massively right when I was getting out of work yesterday. I almost needed an amphibious vehicle to drive home in, by way of Burger King.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2020)

Currently sat in the truck, in the repair shop, getting stuff fixed before I can get going to Feed the Nation with 29 tonnes of goodies..


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2020)

The lift repair man has been here all morning but does the fact that he keeps walking up and down the stairs show a lack of confidence in the product or in his workmanship?


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2020)

Mild, overcast and rather breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Squeezed in a ride this morning in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres. This included stopping off to walk around the playing fields in the village with a friend and her two miniature schnauzers and setting the world to rights, and then buying some lovely organic veg from the stall in the village. I paid £1.80 for a bunch of leeks, a bag of sprouts and a whopping bunch of kale.

While I was paying (it's an honesty box) the chap who runs the stall spotted me and came out of his greenhouse to admire the bike. 

The savoy cabbage I bought there last week was absolutely lush.


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2020)

Time for my "daily stand up" but am I allowed to join in if I sit down


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2020)

Ah, not an Amazon delivery. It was a long box. My son's ordered some exhaust tubing. He then tells me he's ordered another back box. Looks like he and his mate are making a custom rear exhaust (aka a louder one - argh).


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2020)

Wednesday is progressing well thanks


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Ah, not an Amazon delivery. It was a long box. My son's ordered some exhaust tubing. He then tells me he's ordered another back box. Looks like he and his mate are making a custom rear exhaust (aka a louder one - argh).



I have just sold some exhaust tubing all 5 metres of it only £500+ 😊


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I have just sold some exhaust tubing all 5 metres of it only £500+ 😊



I hope it's not come from you ! You'll be in trouble.


----------



## Speicher (11 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Wednesday is progressing well thanks



Wednesday here is not progressing at all. 

The decorators are not here for the rest of the week, while the plaster on the ceiling dries. The house is a complete mess everywhere, and Bob is very discombobulated about things being moved around. I have managed to tidy the kitchen and so some laundry. The new carpet is not being fitted until 3rd December. That is nearly three weeks away. 

While the house is such a mess, I may as well make more mess.


----------



## DCLane (11 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Wednesday here is not progressing at all.
> 
> The decorators are not here for the rest of the week, while the plaster on the ceiling dries. The house is a complete mess everywhere, and Bob is very discombobulated about things being moved around. I have managed to tidy the kitchen and so some laundry. The new carpet is not being fitted until 3rd December. That is nearly three weeks away.
> 
> While the house is such a mess, I may as well make more mess.



Hope they get things done soon.

I've got decorators booked for my last week of teaching before Christmas, followed by carpet fitters the week after. If it gets delayed it'll crash into Christmas with things all over.


----------



## Speicher (11 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Hope they get things done soon.
> 
> I've got decorators booked for my last week of teaching before Christmas, followed by carpet fitters the week after. If it gets delayed it'll crash into Christmas with things all over.



They will be back next Monday and Tuesday to paint the ceiling and walls. The skirting boards need at least a week before it is sensible to fit carpets. When the painting is finished I will see if the carpet fitting can be brought forward by a week.


----------



## Speicher (11 Nov 2020)

M'off to say hello to the nice delivery man from Waitrose.


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2020)

It's been dark, overcast and torrential rain all afternoon, so much so that the streetlights outside have come on about 15 minutes ago. I had planned to go  but may not bother. I don't mind the rain in daylight if I feel like a ride but hate it in the dark.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2020)

I found enough tatties in the road outside my gate for a good, big batch of chips.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2020)

And I have just filled the biscuit barrel with custard creams.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> And I have just filled the biscuit barrel with custard creams.


Yuk!


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Yuk!



Good! More for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> I hope it's not come from you ! You'll be in trouble.


Mines going to Grimsby


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2020)

This morning, I got bike out for the morning commute, and was wheeling it along my path when I noticed the back light wasn't working.

"Oh, dearie me" I said, or something like that anyway.

From experience hub dynamo systems work great, to the extent you forget they are there, up until the moment they don't, whereupon they are a right pain in the Saddle Interface Zone. 

There are so many points in the system where things can go wrong completely at random. 

Also, if I understood electricity I wouldn't have become a carpenter. 

So I grabbed the backup bike ("Why do you have at least two bikes at any given moment?" people ask, well now you know...) and bombed off to work. 

On my return I rather half-heartedly started pulling plugs out of the back light to see if I could find anything, scraping the dirt off them, crimping the contacts and and putting them back. Turned front wheel. 

Not a sausage.

Looked at front, repeated the procedure. Turned wheel.

Burst of red shines on living room wall light like a rather low budget disco. Nearly drop bike in shock.

Roll bike back to parking space, light is still working.

Will keep checking it though, as I don't trust electronic things not to up and die on me if I don't keep an eye on them...


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2020)

Still pouring rain. At least I shouldn't get flooded on the second floor.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> This morning, I got bike out for the morning commute, and was wheeling it along my path when I noticed the back light wasn't working.
> 
> "Oh, dearie me" I said, or something like that anyway.
> 
> ...


Back lights normally pick up their power from a terminal on the front lamp.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2020)

Lovely supper tonight...

Two fried eggs, parmentier potatoes, baked beans and kale with crispy bacon. 

Poppy likes parmentier potatoes - I caught her stealing the crispy bits from the roasting tin.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Nov 2020)

This time I remembered to put the 'out of office'reply on my personal email address at work, rather than the team's inbox.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Nov 2020)

It's not raining here yet, but the wind is certainly picking up.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> It's not raining here yet, but the wind is certainly picking up.



It's a tad blowy here too...


----------



## Jenkins (11 Nov 2020)

Right, time for something that resembles the taste of fermented apples as there's no hurry to get up tomorrow 🍺.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper tonight...
> 
> Two fried eggs, parmentier potatoes, baked beans and kale with crispy bacon.
> 
> Poppy likes parmentier potatoes - I caught her stealing the crispy bits from the roasting tin.


Molly likes peas! I dropped one on the floor a while ago when I was eating and she gobbled it up, so now has to get a few if I’m having them.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> Still pouring rain. At least I shouldn't get flooded on the second floor.


If it gets that high, make sure your bikes stay dry.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly likes peas! I dropped one on the floor a while ago when I was eating and she gobbled it up, so now has to get a few if I’m having them.



LOL!

Lexi likes milk, and if I don't give her a dribble in a saucer at lunchtime, she helps herself straight from the jug...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (11 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It may be Norton playing up with Kaspersky? We've tried removing Norton but it pops up from time to time .
> Is Norton the computer equivalent of Japanese Knot Weed ?


Sorry - many days behind

but been an IT Tech for many years
bin Norton
not worth it
antivirus etc - the more it is advertised the worse it is
I use free version (Avast at the moment) - if I needed something more robust I would pay a bit for it

last time I got conned into using Norton it used up half my processor for no good reason

installed a free thing which found several viruses that Norton - in spite of costing real money - had missed!!!
YMMV


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Nov 2020)

Lockdown is doing a bit of a number down my neck of the woods


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Sorry - many days behind
> 
> but been an IT Tech for many years
> bin Norton
> ...


Love Avast myself, highly recommend.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2020)

My sinuses are giving me gyp tonight. So two paracetamol and off to bed for me.


----------



## Magpies (12 Nov 2020)

Tropical dawn from my window in Singapore - it's dark, and then in a flash, light. A welcome change from gloomy East Anglian mornings over the past few weeks. Unaccustomed earth.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2020)

Morning.
It is nice to look out of the windows this morning and see clear sky . I'm not sure how long it will last .


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2020)

Morning , it's nice to look out the window and see the boats bobbing up and down in the crystal clear waters and the birds flying in the clear blue sky .

Lots of families on the beach already just hope they have all applied sun block 

Oops sorry i was dreaming again


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2020)

Would you like to create that sense of feeling of sitting on a beach, eating a pasty whilst a breeze gently whips up the sand ?

Simple ! Make your own pasty using gluten free flower ! It's like someone has put a cup full of sand in the mix.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Nov 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Lockdown is doing a bit of a number down my neck of the woods


At least he found a Police station with some Police officers in, not something we have up North, all ours have been virtually closed down, our village Police station is a hairdressers now.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2020)

The Ravens have landed !

Two of them have just landed on the green .


----------



## Speicher (12 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Would you like to create that sense of feeling of sitting on a beach, eating a pasty whilst a breeze gently whips up the sand ?
> 
> Simple ! Make your own pasty using gluten free flower ! It's like someone has put a cup full of sand in the mix.



Gluten free flower? Is that a gluten flower that is free? or was it self-raising?


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2020)

Morning from the shedoffice. Cool and bright out, although fairly cloudy. We survived the ride out last night with no injuries sustained - bombing down off road rocky descents in the dark - all went well as I got 3 PR's going downhill, and it would have been 4 had I not had to stop because of a fallen tree. . No ride planned today as I've got two mountain bikes to clean in my lunch break. The FS is going to take a long time as it was very muddy last night.  

I'm still mopping up bits of mud that dropped off my clothes in the bathroom and kitchen. Had to shower the mud off the clothes before I put them in the relatively new washer !


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2020)

Nearly lunch, better wash those bikes soon.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Nov 2020)

Got to pop to the supermarket as if we don't the kids won't have anything for lunch tomorrow. Plus I've run out of sharon fruit.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2020)

Mild, breezy and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Still feel a bit fragile, but most of the soreness seems to have subsided, except for a patch underneath my jaw. Anyway, I have spent the morning sorting out tonight's cottage pie. There is beef mince and vegetables in the crock pot, lentils have been cooked and potatoes have been bashed. Still have veggies left from last night, so good there.

Almost lunchtime, and then this afternoon I need to saw and chop firewood.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Nearly lunch, better wash those bikes soon.


I have a few you can do please


----------



## rockyroller (12 Nov 2020)

I under dressed today w/ sandals, shorts & a single layer up top


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I have a few you can do please


----------



## Poacher (12 Nov 2020)

Having recently acquired a very cheap roll of printed cotton, I intend to start making a range of extremely ugly little dolls, but before starting, I'd like to sound out the potential market.
Is anybody interested in hoarding toile trolls?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Nov 2020)

Overheard in the shop this afternoon, two ladies chatting

"...and his name was Zimmerman"
"Oh that's Bob's name"
"Bob who?"


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Overheard in the shop this afternoon, two ladies chatting
> 
> "...and his name was Zimmerman"
> "Oh that's Bob's name"
> "Bob who?"



Wasn't that the holographic doctor in Voyager?


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2020)

Anyways, I did an hour's worth of sawing and splitting firewood, and I actually feel all the better for it.

Now for a  and two custard creams and some writing time.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Nov 2020)

Poacher said:


> Is anybody interested in hoarding toilet rolls?


we go thru phases. Wifey is an Art Teacher & those rolls are so useful for so many projects


----------



## rockyroller (12 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I did an hour's worth of sawing and splitting firewood, and I actually feel all the better for it.
> Now for a  and two custard creams and some writing time.


what, no nap?


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wasn't that the holographic doctor in Voyager?


No, it was the guy who programmed The Doctor (also played by Robert Picardo)


----------



## DCLane (12 Nov 2020)

Christmas presents ordered as I can't go shopping: everyone in my family's getting either Irish or Yorkshire hampers.

Except my 16yo who's getting some carbon disc wheels.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Christmas presents ordered as I can't go shopping: everyone in my family's getting either Irish or Yorkshire hampers.
> 
> Except my 16yo who's getting some carbon disc wheels.


That's mean!
You can't eat carbon wheels. The fibre content on the other hand...


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2020)

Sitting by the fire watching England v Republic of Ireland.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> what, no nap?



Nope. That's the cats' area of expertise  Poppy and Lexi are excellent nappers.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> No, it was the guy who programmed The Doctor (also played by Robert Picardo)



I'm sure he ends up being called Dr Zimmerman... There's an episode about him choosing a name.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's mean!
> You can't eat carbon wheels. The fibre content on the other hand...



They'd be a bit crunchy, for sure...


----------



## Poacher (12 Nov 2020)

Poacher said:


> Having recently acquired a very cheap roll of printed cotton, I intend to start making a range of extremely ugly little dolls, but before starting, I'd like to sound out the potential market.
> Is anybody interested in hoarding toile trolls?





rockyroller said:


> <_Is anybody interested in hoarding toilet rolls? >_
> we go thru phases. Wifey is an Art Teacher & those rolls are so useful for so many projects


What the hell? Who mentioned toilet rolls? My carefully crafted wordplay is totally wasted here (as am I, having started the weekend early after a traumatic afternoon fretting whether the central heating would pass inspection, and preparing for a fraught DIY replacement of two basin mixer taps - the flexible tails needed an open-ended 11mm spanner but had to be attacked/attached with thin nose pliers - to be continued tomorrow, insh'Allah).

<mini-flounce>


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

Poacher said:


> What the hell? Who mentioned toilet rolls? My carefully crafted wordplay is totally wasted here (as am I, having started the weekend early after a traumatic afternoon fretting whether the central heating would pass inspection, and preparing for a fraught DIY replacement of two basin mixer taps - the flexible tails needed an open-ended 11mm spanner but had to be attacked/attached with thin nose pliers - to be continued tomorrow, insh'Allah).
> 
> <mini-flounce>


Aren't brake blocks 11mm nuts as well?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Nov 2020)

Wife’s bike had puncture today. Seems the bikes are taking it in turns. It was my Brommie‘s turn a couple of days ago.


----------



## Poacher (12 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Aren't brake blocks 11mm nuts as well?


Fairly sure they're 10mm.
Edit: make that very sure. I have a 10mm spanner which fits them, but wouldn't look at the tap tails.
My adjustables were too fat to get into the available space. Make of that what you will; there's a comedic slant available to a suitably twisted mind.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

Poacher said:


> Fairly sure they're 10mm.
> Edit: make that very sure. I have a 10mm spanner which fits them, but wouldn't look at the tap tails.
> My adjustables were too fat to get into the available space. Make of that what you will; there's a comedic slant available to a suitably twisted mind.


I've disc brakes. Just a split pin to straighten.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wasn't that the holographic doctor in Voyager?


He was Joe*.

Although that was in _"Endgame"_.

*Chosen by The Doctor in 2404 of an alternate timeline, in which Voyager returned home 16 years later than it ultimately did.


----------



## Poacher (12 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> I've disc brakes. Just a split pin to straighten.


From my very limited experience of disc brakes (keeping next-door neighbour's bike roadworthy), I suspect you're being ever so slightly mischievous!


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2020)

Poacher said:


> From my very limited experience of disc brakes (keeping next-door neighbour's bike roadworthy), I suspect you're being ever so slightly mischievous!


I've not had to change or adjust a brake block in over ten years. But I've a 10 - 11mm spanner that's marked brakes. 10mm being the brake mounting bolt.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Nov 2020)

Might be mundane for some but Scotland qualified for the Euros next year. Feel the joy


View: https://twitter.com/jayemcgrath/status/1327021603637653504


----------



## Maverick Goose (13 Nov 2020)

I'm listening to my 90s Megamix :

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhSB8EEnCAM


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> I under dressed today w/ sandals, shorts & a single layer up top


Just you wait...


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wasn't that the holographic doctor in Voyager?


Bob Dylans' real name. He made up the Dylan bit from Dylan Thomas.


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2020)

I'm not feeling terribly chipper, so I'm going to call it a night.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm not feeling terribly chipper, so I'm going to call it a night.


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2020)

Well it's Friday at last
Dark and dry outside 
Brown bin not emptied yesterday


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2020)

Are there any Paraskevidekatriaphobians here, today? Stay in bed. You might be safer 😉


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2020)

Morning.
There has been a power struggle at number 10!
I wonder if they were watching their Smart meter?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2020)

Ooh! We have some sunshine .
I have been out and put some fresh food in the bird feeders. The birds are a bit slow in noticing .


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Nov 2020)

This is definitely not mundane!



I'll bet he eats FOUR Weetabix!


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm sure he ends up being called Dr Zimmerman... There's an episode about him choosing a name.


You are probably right. I didn't see all the episodes.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! We have some sunshine .


Here too, it was peeing it down at 7am but looks a nice day now, might see if I can get a few miles in this afternoon, since the accident I'm way behind on my yearly target


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2020)

We have just spent an exciting hour going through a load of old receipts! 

We have made quite a bit of rubbish .

It is also clouding up a bit .


----------



## Phaeton (13 Nov 2020)

I have just got incredibly annoyed, swearing & shouting over a reasonably small thing that one of my co-workers has done, I think I need to step away from the keyboard & go do something different, it's 6 days since I last rode & I can tell


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2020)

Mild, sunny and a bit breezy here chez Casa Reynard, though it is starting to cloud over a bit.

I spent the morning hauling and sorting firewood. Nice to be outside when the weather is good at this time of year, and I do feel better after a reasonably decent night's sleep.

Lunch is on the agenda shortly. I have a fine, ripe Camembert to tackle.


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2020)

Ooops, big clash early doors on Sunday morning - BTCC race 1 from Brands and the Turkish GP.

Will have the BTCC on the telly and radio commentary from Istanbul on the lappy.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> 100 miles record


oh man! 1st time I tried that I changed bikes & took a nap after the 1st 50. took me all day. wound up messing the math & only did 88 miles ... ugh, never again


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Nov 2020)

One of the car tyres was down 10 psi. All back to normal now.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> oh man! 1st time I tried that I changed bikes & took a nap after the 1st 50. took me all day. wound up messing the math & only did 88 miles ... ugh, never again


He even lost time putting his chain back on! An incredible ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> This is definitely not mundane!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet he eats FOUR Weetabix!




Awesome stuff, not just the speed but dealing with that traffic would terrify me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Nov 2020)

I thought it was going to be Yellow Bin Day (plastics and recyclable metals) today, but it wasn't.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Nov 2020)

Another lovely mild day to be out riding.


----------



## mybike (13 Nov 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Sorry - many days behind
> 
> but been an IT Tech for many years
> bin Norton
> ...



I believe the MS basic one is as good as any.


----------



## mybike (13 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Would you like to create that sense of feeling of sitting on a beach, eating a pasty whilst a breeze gently whips up the sand ?
> 
> Simple ! Make your own pasty using gluten free flower ! It's like someone has put a cup full of sand in the mix.



I think the blooms are the problem, use flour instead.


----------



## mybike (13 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Nearly lunch, better wash those bikes soon.



Are they done yet? When you've done @biggs682 can you do mine?


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2020)

They've turned the Christmas lights on in the town centre.

All done with no mention being made and no closing streets off to do it.

The tree went up on Sunday.


----------



## postman (13 Nov 2020)

The power of the media.We have one of those cabinet box things in our street that hold all the wiring for communications.So months ago it got vandalised.One of the doors got ripped off,hinges and all.So some of us have been leaning the door back against the cabinet,only for it to fall back in to the pavement.So yesterday I contacted BT Openreach thinking it was one of theirs.They came out within forty five mins.But sadly it was not theirs to repair.But he told me who it did belong to.So I tried phoning this morning.But could I find a department for repairing outside stuff could I he'll like.So I went on a FB page,my word the door was fixed two hinges replaced the broken ones and all done within again forty five minutes.The power of FB .


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2020)

I've just sawn up and split a whole bin of logs.

Time for a  and two custard creams. And maybe do a bit of writing as well.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2020)

Weekend ahead


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> I think the blooms are the problem, use flour instead.


Oops !


----------



## pawl (13 Nov 2020)

Just been reading Cummings to leave number 10 with immediate effect. Spec Savers in Barnard Castle must have a bog off offer on🤓🤓🤓


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> I think the blooms are the problem, use flour instead.



Well, in Flemish, bloem is flour... 

Go figure


----------



## rockyroller (13 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and two custard creams. And maybe do a bit of writing as well.


so what is a custard creme? & why do you have 2? (from another ignorant American who has access to google)


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> so what is a custard creme? & why do you have 2? (from another ignorant American who has access to google)



It's a biscuit. Well, you guys would call it a cookie. It's a bit like an Oreo, but it's not round and chocolate, it's rectangular and vanilla.

What you guys call biscuits, we call scones.


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2020)

Oh, and I have two because I'm being greedy.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, in Flemish, bloem is flour...
> 
> Go figure


They have senior moments as well !


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> They have senior moments as well !



Well, my mum will be 91 in a month...


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2020)

I've thought of a new game !
Can you spot any interesting bikes parked in the background in Oxford in the old Inspector Morse episodes ?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2020)

Another night where i will be crying whilst watching Children in Need , it makes me realise how lucky i am


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> so what is a custard creme? & why do you have 2? (from another ignorant American who has access to google)








Now you know why she only had two.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2020)

Currently in





Also known as Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## Jenkins (13 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Are there any Paraskevidekatriaphobians here, today? Stay in bed. You might be safer 😉


I'm not a Parakeet (or whatever that thing is), but staying in bed is always a good idea whatever the day.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'm not a Parakeet (or whatever that thing is), but staying in bed is always a good idea whatever the day.


Have you any idea how many people end up in A&E due to accidents in bed?


----------



## Jenkins (13 Nov 2020)

Grey & breezy morning here in SE Suffolk - a perfect day for indoor work (after a decent lie in that is). Managed to get the vacuuming done, changed the bedding and get the old lot washed and onto the clothes horse. The planned ironing & kitchen floor mopping got put off until tomorrow due to the appearance of sunshine after a break for lunch, so I went out on the bike for a bit.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'm not a Parakeet (or whatever that thing is), but staying in bed is always a good idea whatever the day.


You're nearly safe.. Just over an hour to go! 👌


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2020)

I need a  and something snacky to go with it.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2020)

I had a bowl of cornflakes with the  if anyone was curious.

Anyways, off to bed go I...


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I had a bowl of cornflakes with the  if anyone was curious.
> 
> Anyways, off to bed go I...


You're out of Custard Creams?


----------



## Magpies (14 Nov 2020)

Another tropical morning in Singapore - full of sights and sounds both familiar and new after Cambs. Traffic driving on the left (yay)! Lush greenery (albeit with different foliage). But skyscrapers rather than dreaming spires. And the call of koel birds replacing the cooing of pigeons. Unaccustomed earth.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2020)

Morning .
It looks wet and grey out . I took a peep outside and haven't bothered to open the curtains yet .
I spotted a nice green flamboyant racing cycle with an orange section on the crossbar parked in the distance in Morse last night. I wonder what it was ?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2020)

We are expecting a new computer to arrive today. It is not what I expected. It is a desk top. It's not even the one that SWMBO pointed out .
We were a bit frustrated with PC Universe, their site said that we could do a click and collect type collection but when we got to the pay bit it said that it had to be delivered! . You could put it in a wheelbarrow and cart it back for the distance it's got to travel ! . It must be huge ! The size of a washing machine perhaps !


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2020)

80 years ago today it was the Coventry blitz


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> 80 years ago today it was the Coventry blitz



On facebook yesterday one of the Coventry groups put up a set of photo's of the aftermath of the blitz, absolutely horrendous.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> On facebook yesterday one of the Coventry groups put up a set of photo's of the aftermath of the blitz, absolutely horrendous.



My parents can just remember it 
The book about it is harrowing enough but also worthwhile reading for Coventry kids .
Can you imagine the pictures people would have taken had cameras been more widespread back in the day .


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> My parents can just remember it
> The book about it is harrowing enough but also worthwhile reading for Coventry kids .
> Can you imagine the pictures people would have taken had cameras been more widespread back in the day .



I've started a thread in the cafe about it. I didn't come to Coventry until 1973, arrived from Kent looking for work, some of the accounts I've read about that night have been harrowing.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Nov 2020)

It's quiet on here this morning isn't it?

I suppose I'd better get up and do something productive around the house before a weekend of slobbing out in front of the TV/Laptop watching multiple motorsport events happening around the world.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> It's quiet on here this morning isn't it?
> 
> I suppose I'd better get up and do something productive around the house before a weekend of slobbing out in front of the TV/Laptop watching multiple motorsport events happening around the world.



I've been looking for the rugby, England v Georgia, apparently its only on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2020)

I've just comprehensively swept the apartment. I'm constantly surprised at how filthy a tiny apartment with one occupant can get in a couple of weeks.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just comprehensively swept the apartment. I'm constantly surprised at how filthy a tiny apartment with one occupant can get in a couple of weeks.


Put a plastic sheet down, save on the sweeping.


----------



## Speicher (14 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> There has been a power struggle at number 10!
> I wonder if they were watching their Smart meter?



He lost his appetite for lunch and left his roll at no 10.


----------



## Speicher (14 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just comprehensively swept the apartment. I'm constantly surprised at how filthy a tiny apartment with one occupant can get in a couple of weeks.



Comprehensively swept? Not sure that I understand what you mean.


----------



## postman (14 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Put a plastic sheet down, save on the sweeping.


And the sheeting can come in handy if you need to dispose of a body.


----------



## postman (14 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's a biscuit. Well, you guys would call it a cookie. It's a bit like an Oreo, but it's not round and chocolate, it's rectangular and vanilla.
> 
> What you guys call biscuits, we call scones.


Breakfasts in America are an eye opener.They have pancakes with syrup and cream,to me that is a dinner pudding.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> Breakfasts in America are an eye opener.They have pancakes with syrup and cream,to me that is a dinner pudding.



Breakfast in New York when we visited in 2011.


----------



## DCLane (14 Nov 2020)

Damp out when I did my first ride this week. Stopped and had a mince pie.

Off to collect a 'Yorkshire' hamper later from a farm shop a few miles away and 16yo wants a Wood Pigeon Pie from there for his tea


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Nov 2020)

Wander in the woods in this damp and breezy weather. Always good to get out.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been looking for the rugby, England v Georgia, apparently its only on Amazon Prime.


I have amazon prime.. I could watch it for you, if that helps? 🤔


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2020)

Mild, grey and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

We are listening to the qualifying from Turkey on the radio. F1 + rain = chaos 

I have also made a big pot of leek and potato soup.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You're out of Custard Creams?



No. But I was hungry and I had more cornflakes than custard creams.


----------



## Speicher (14 Nov 2020)

@Andy in Germany and Reynard - Please Could you answer a question for me?

In a roundabout way, Pinterest led me to this book 


View: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/3772441769/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=


My German is not good enough to work out if the book includes the templates for the silhouettes. I have read the reviews and they seem mainly good reviews. My German would be good enough to work out how to do them, as there are plenty of pictures.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mild, grey and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> We are listening to the qualifying from Turkey on the radio. F1 + rain = chaos
> 
> I have also made a big pot of leek and potato soup.




I'll catch the F1 qualifying highlights later.


----------



## Speicher (14 Nov 2020)

Amazon will not translate the main descripton of the book, but it has allowed me to translate the reviews. I did not need to translate the French reviews.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> Breakfasts in America are an eye opener.They have pancakes with syrup and cream,to me that is a dinner pudding.



I quite like sourdough waffles with syrup and bacon...


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2020)

It is now pouring with rain here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Nov 2020)

Most Americans have a simpler breakfast like granola or a toaster pastry like Pop-Tarts , or maybe oatmeal (North) or grits (South), or maybe a frozen waffle from the toaster. I am eating some orange danish and two slices of bacon, but it is Saturday. I generally go out for the full-on American breakfast. To a place called Original Pancake House (like there are a bunch of changeling pancake houses rolling around out there). Although I also prefer Fort Jesse Cafe. Wot with Covid, I don't eat out anymore.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> And the sheeting can come in handy if you need to dispose of a body.


There is that as well.

Also stops him having to worry when he's painting, or using glue on his models.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2020)

Well the computer arrived. The trouble is is that the wife says that it's making a whining noise . She asked if I could hear it but I can't .  I've got a constant hum going on now and it isn't switched on ! . I am a bit deaf but I can hear aircraft, especially interesting ones.
So SWMBO is sending it back .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2020)

That was fun ! It was like the Generation Game ! Having to put a desk top computer back into its box when you can't remember exactly how it all fitted in .


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Well the computer arrived. The trouble is is that the wife says that it's making a whining noise . She asked if I could hear it but I can't .  I've got a constant hum going on now and it isn't switched on ! . I am a bit deaf but I can hear aircraft, especially interesting ones.
> So SWMBO is sending it back .


That noise was probably the cooling fan(s). Mine does that when I turn it on but the noise stops after a while (or I just stop noticing it!)


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Nov 2020)

Seen this @Reynard ?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2020)

I just had a thought !
The metal tripod style legs standing on a wooden table may have amplified the noise which I couldn't hear ! Their fault for not providing rubber feet .


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Seen this @Reynard ?




Yes, I have. 

Gotta love Lando Norris


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> @Andy in Germany and Reynard - Please Could you answer a question for me?
> 
> In a roundabout way, Pinterest led me to this book
> 
> ...




I believe so - some of the reviews are in French, and one states that the patterns are included. My French is still better than my German, even after all these years


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2020)

Qualifying was a farce !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Nov 2020)

Almost finished tonight’s beer


----------



## Jenkins (14 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Almost finished tonight’s beer


Not yet started tonight's beer.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Qualifying was a farce !


I thought it was quite good, it shows that the Mercs have gone for straight line speed again over downforce for cornering, if the weather changes again they'll be uncatchable, but if it's wet it's Max's to lose.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Nov 2020)

Who says men can't multitask? This afternoon I had the IMSA 12hr race from Sebring on the main TV via Chromecast, the WEC from Bahrain on the PC and the BTCC support races streaming on ITV on the Chromebook.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Not yet started tonight's beer.


I'm just in the middle of my first beer.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Almost finished tonight’s beer


And the night is young.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I thought it was quite good, it shows that the Mercs have gone for straight line speed again over downforce for cornering, if the weather changes again they'll be uncatchable, but if it's wet it's Max's to lose.



Lets hope the weather doesn't change and we get a mixed up race.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> @Andy in Germany and Reynard - Please Could you answer a question for me?
> 
> In a roundabout way, Pinterest led me to this book
> 
> ...




From the text it seems there are at least full sized templates to work from in the book.


----------



## tyred (14 Nov 2020)

My LED "bulbs" and rectifier/regulator turned up yesterday so fitted them to the Rudge this afternoon and went for a ride in celebration, finishing the final few miles in pitch darkness. They are definitely a huge improvement and the SA Dynohub lighting system is now actually usable in the modern world. The tail lamp is very bright by any standards, the headlamp acceptably so, probably a similar level of output to one of the older B&M Lumotec halogen lamps. Of course the headlamp is about 4 inches in diameter which should make it very visible due to it's size. I probably should polish the alloy reflector in the lamp. I actually think a slightly less bright rear bulb and a slightly brighter front bulb would have been a better use of the available power. There is a strobing effect at low speeds due to the low frequency nature of the Dynohub and obviously no standlights. 

I just did this as an experiment, I don't intend putting it to winter use but it's nice to know there are now usable lights should I take it out for a ride, I don't need to rush home before dark. As there is no noticeable drag from the Sturmey dyno, and now no bulbs to blow I will run them even in daylight. No reason not to. The problem with rod brakes is that none of the modern battery lights can be easily fitted to the bars as the brake rods get in the way and a fork crown mounted lamp doesn't suit either as the brake stirrup gets in the way. 

Riding a 28" wheeled roadster is such a relaxing experience and the perfect antidote to the modern world.  I can see where I am going, now to work out how to make it stop in the rain!

I also removed the mudguards from the other 26" wheeled roadster I am working on and cleaned the surface rust from underneath the mudguards and gave them a coat of car underseal and hung them up to dry. I opened the modern AW3 hub that is fitted to this bike as it felt a bit gritty but I think all that was wrong was that the bearings had somehow tightened. Sturmey hubs work best with very slight play in my experience. All looked good inside and the grease was still soft and doing it's job so I built it back up again. No sign of any grindings in the grease so hub good for further service. The tyre was pretty much worn through so I replaced it with my spare Michelin World Tour. I have covered enough miles on this bike to have worn out two Michelin World Tour tyres. Hub still good, still the same chain and sprocket. How many chains and cassettes would I have used if I had been riding a deraileur system?

I had a nice plate of homemade soup with some crusty bread and am now relaxing listening to the radio and having a bottle of beer.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2020)

No1 granddaughter came up with an interesting question yesterday. 
How do we know what kind of noise dinosaurs made, and what if they sounded like a chihuahua?


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> No1 granddaughter came up with an interesting question yesterday.
> How do we know what kind of noise dinosaurs made, and what if they sounded like a chihuahua?


Wouldn't have sounded like a chihuahua, and certainly nothing like "Jurassic Park".

Think alligator and crocodiles. Their modern ancestors.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2020)

Seriously good Yellow Sticker hunting in Tesco tonight. Though I swear if Mr Moustache takes any more steaks, he'll end up mooing! 

Anyways, I picked up a pork loin joint, beef mince, three aberdeen angus burgers, basa fillets, trout fillets and a job lot of salmon fillets off the counters, plus cooked chicken, smoked salmon, eight pints of full cream milk, two litres of goats' milk, carrots, chinese leaf, broccoli, mushrooms, peppers, apricots, grapes, cherries, two boxes of breakfast cereal, croissants, belgian buns, crumpets and a victoria sponge cake. 

Happy Reynard and happy kitties.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't have sounded like a chihuahua, and certainly nothing like "Jurassic Park".
> 
> Think alligator and crocodiles. Their modern ancestors.



And birds...


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> And birds...


Are you saying dinosaurs tweeted!!


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> No1 granddaughter came up with an interesting question yesterday.
> How do we know what kind of noise dinosaurs made, and what if they sounded like a chihuahua?


IMO its quite possible that some of the small ones could have made noises similar to today's birds, if we are to believe that birds are their descendants. I can't imagine the really big ones making chicken noises though! Maybe they didn't make noise at all? Or perhaps a hissing noise like some large lizards (Komodo dragons or Monitor lizards)? I don't think they would have growled or roared like they do in the movies though.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I thought it was quite good, it shows that the Mercs have gone for straight line speed again over downforce for cornering, if the weather changes again they'll be uncatchable, but if it's wet it's Max's to lose.



I dunno... My money's on Checo.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Seriously good Yellow Sticker hunting in Tesco tonight. Though I swear if Mr Moustache takes any more steaks, he'll end up mooing!
> 
> Anyways, I picked up a pork loin joint, beef mince, three aberdeen angus burgers, basa fillets, trout fillets and a job lot of salmon fillets off the counters, plus cooked chicken, smoked salmon, eight pints of full cream milk, two litres of goats' milk, carrots, chinese leaf, broccoli, mushrooms, peppers, apricots, grapes, cherries, two boxes of breakfast cereal, croissants, belgian buns, crumpets and a victoria sponge cake.
> 
> Happy Reynard and happy kitties.


Well that'll get you through the weekend! 😄


----------



## tyred (14 Nov 2020)

I got an email trying to sell me Christmas Jumpers


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> I got an email trying to sell me Christmas Jumpers


You didn't buy at least one?


----------



## tyred (14 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You didn't buy at least one?



Nope!


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> Nope!


Not even a "Bah Humbug" one?


----------



## Asa Post (15 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> No1 granddaughter came up with an interesting question yesterday.
> How do we know what kind of noise dinosaurs made, and what if they sounded like a chihuahua?


Some good discussion about it here


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2020)

I've just made myself a


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Are you saying dinosaurs tweeted!!



Depends if they had a smart phone....


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2020)

Morning from a damp Poshshire 
I don't fancy getting wet this morning so no ride as of yet 
Cat wants feeding so best go and do that


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2020)

It is a bit soggy, isn't it.. ☔


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2020)

Morning.
We just had a downpour !
No rush to get up yet . I'll just take my time .


----------



## alicat (15 Nov 2020)

It's just arrived in not-so-sunny Staffs. ☔


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2020)

I'm going to have a shower soon. I could save water by covering myself in suds and run around the garden, naked. 
Maybe not, though.. It's a bit chilly outside..


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to have a shower soon. I could save water by covering myself in suds and run around the garden, naked.
> Maybe not, though.. It's a bit chilly outside..



You'll end up with goose bumps in strange places if you do that.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2020)

Ooh! There are some parge luddles out there !


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2020)

This Sunday morning, my dining room table is occupied by a table saw blade:







This is how my life appears to have turned out.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2020)

And good morning from a somewhat soaked Suffolk. I was woken up this morning by the sound of the by torrential rain hammering on the windows. First coffee downed, time for breakfast. Must remember to put out the recycling bin this evening.


----------



## Speicher (15 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> This Sunday morning, my dining room table is occupied by a table saw blade:
> 
> View attachment 558242
> 
> ...



So you now have a clock at the cutting edge of technology.


----------



## Speicher (15 Nov 2020)

It rained here earlier, but now there is blue sky and sunshine.

Good news for some of my neighbours. The two houses up for sale are now both "under offer". 

I have been trying, in a light-hearted way, to guess who will buy the house opposite. The clues are how long they were in the house, their age, and what car they drive. I think it will be the couple with the bright blue Fiesta or similar car. They were here last week. 

A man with a white van looked at it, but I do not think the garage and driveway are big enough for someone who wants to either run a business from home, or keep motorbikes in the garage. I have not seen all the prospective buyers obvs.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2020)

Watching the F1 qualifying yesterday reminded me of the Paul Simon song Slip Slidin Away.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2020)

I too have had torrential rain, showers actually, because it would rain very hard, then stop, then start up again. For several hours. Very windy here now.


----------



## Kryton521 (15 Nov 2020)

Does it ever do anything but frelling rain in this Country? Can we please have some sun???
Shagged out. Just generally tired. Refused to stay at work last night, had done my bit, was cold, wet and thoroughly over it. Hoping I can get Thursday off to make a 3 day break.
Hopefully sorted out the sticking shifter. Due to rain, work and faff, not been out for a cycle ride to check it. 
Watched a brilliant video from the GCN team, "3 against 1", made me laugh.
Pink, [my cat,] returned home this morning, covered in blood, still dripping the stuff over the kitchen floor and went and hid in my bed. Thanks Pud! Think She got into it with a rat, [we have a plague of them again.] I'll have to keep an eye on her over the next few days for sickness


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2020)

It's now sunny and breezy here chez Casa Reynard, but it was chucking it down earlier.

I have the F1 from Turkey all sorted, plus the first two BTCC races from Brands. The latter isn't going to plan for my man... 

Neither cat has gone out. I'm taking a leaf from their book. Am sat by the fire in my onesie.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2020)

BTCC race 3.

Don't mind if I do.

It's piddling with rain at Brands.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2020)

Popped to the garden centre - picked up two Christmas presents for my family (dog garden ornaments) and spent about £50 on bedding plants, bird feed and bird feeders. Yellow sticker deals on lots of bedding plants, and the 'bird nuts' were down from £30 for a big bag to just £3.25 - just had to grab them.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2020)

Well, the 12-inch pins in the respective voodoo dolls worked for one driver but not for the other...


----------



## mybike (15 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> The power of the media.We have one of those cabinet box things in our street that hold all the wiring for communications.So months ago it got vandalised.One of the doors got ripped off,hinges and all.So some of us have been leaning the door back against the cabinet,only for it to fall back in to the pavement.So yesterday I contacted BT Openreach thinking it was one of theirs.They came out within forty five mins.But sadly it was not theirs to repair.But he told me who it did belong to.So I tried phoning this morning.But could I find a department for repairing outside stuff could I he'll like.So I went on a FB page,my word the door was fixed two hinges replaced the broken ones and all done within again forty five minutes.The power of FB .



It's always good to tell them things are broken.


----------



## mybike (15 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, in Flemish, bloem is flour...
> 
> Go figure



My grandfather, who was a seaman on the East Coast used to speak of H O T means warm. I didn't know what he meant until I visited Hilversum.


----------



## mybike (15 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's a biscuit. Well, you guys would call it a cookie. It's a bit like an Oreo, but it's not round and chocolate, it's rectangular and vanilla.
> 
> What you guys call biscuits, we call scones.



I thought Oreos were charcoal, never taste of chocolate to me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> I thought Oreos were charcoal, never taste of chocolate to me.


Don't want to go all Proustian here, but they remind me of childhood, although I have not eaten many since. They do have vanilla ones as well. They just call them sandwich cremes, instead of custard cremes. I don't suppose custard has the positive connotations it does in Britain.


----------



## mybike (15 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> IMO its quite possible that some of the small ones could have made noises similar to today's birds, if we are to believe that birds are their descendants. I can't imagine the really big ones making chicken noises though! Maybe they didn't make noise at all? Or perhaps a hissing noise like some large lizards (Komodo dragons or Monitor lizards)? I don't think they would have growled or roared like they do in the movies though.



I think it unlikely that any dino had bird like lungs so I doubt they would have sounded like birds.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> I think it unlikely that any dino had bird like lungs so I doubt they would have sounded like birds.


I wonder if they tasted like chicken?


----------



## mybike (15 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I wonder if they tasted like chicken?



I've heard people say rabbit tastes like chicken.


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Popped to the garden centre - picked up two Christmas presents for my family (dog garden ornaments) and spent about £50 on bedding plants, bird feed and bird feeders. Yellow sticker deals on lots of bedding plants, and the 'bird nuts' were down from £30 for a big bag to just £3.25 - just had to grab them.




When ever I go to the garden centre with Mrs P I don’t like the way she examines those grave ornaments and those flower vases the ones with the metal top wit holes to hold the individual stems..
I wouldn’t mind if she had the hint of a tear in her eye rather than a smile in her face 

little does she know I have requested either burial at sea or cremation the ashes to be spread half on Great Gable and the rest on Sca Fell in the Lakes She hates walking up steep rocky hills and is easily sea sick


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> Nope!



Bah humbug


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> You'll end up with goose bumps in strange places if you do that.



Or in the local nick,


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> I've heard people say rabbit tastes like chicken.


To my way of thinking, domestic rabbit has a light taste like chicken, but different. Like snake, I think because the taste of the meat is not strong, it is thought to taste like chicken. Frog as well. All diffrerent tasting, but mild tasting meats.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I wonder if they tasted like chicken?



Nah, they taste like Narn...


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> I thought Oreos were charcoal, never taste of chocolate to me.



To be fair, it's a while since I last ate an oreo...


----------



## Phaeton (15 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have the F1 from Turkey all sorted, plus the first two BTCC races from Brands. The latter isn't going to plan for my man...


I know your guy didn't do it, it was a long shot but he gave it his all, but I think we had two worthy champions crowned today, both showed immense skill under the conditions.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2020)

I had a tear in my eye at the end of the F1 race !


----------



## Phaeton (15 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I had a tear in my eye at the end of the F1 race !


Are you sure it wasn't just the spray from the track?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Are you sure it wasn't just the spray from the track?


It was a bit of a nail biting race !

I would like to see it again .


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nah, they taste like Narn...



Could be worse; it could be Spoo...


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I know your guy didn't do it, it was a long shot but he gave it his all, but I think we had two worthy champions crowned today, both showed immense skill under the conditions.



I need better pins for next season's Sutton and Turkington voodoo dolls... 

Realistically, Honda have been just that bit behind the curve this year. I think that Dan did brilliantly to stay in the mix right to the very end, especially if you see what the other Honda drivers achieved - or rather, didn't. Plus he had a couple of mechanicals early doors that really cost him.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Could be worse; it could be Spoo...



Spoo's alright.

What about fried tree worm?


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2020)

Wetter than an otter's pocket here.

Actually looking forward to Celebrity Get Me Out of Here on Telly, as it's filmed in our favourite Folly - Gwrych Castle - it's just 20 minutes from our caravan and we've been regular to watch the restoration progress (it's not a real castle for those not in the know). Hopefully this will generate some much needed cash and visitors to continue the restoration.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> This Sunday morning, my dining room table is occupied by a table saw blade:
> 
> View attachment 558242
> 
> ...


Try some short cuts


----------



## DCLane (15 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Actually looking forward to Celebrity Get Me Out of Here on Telly, as it's filmed in our favourite Folly - Gwrych Castle - it's just 20 minutes from our caravan and we've been regular to watch the restoration progress (it's not a real castle for those not in the know). Hopefully this will generate some much needed cash and visitors to continue the restoration.



Not that I'll be watching but I wondered where it was. I'd have thought south Wales or similar but as a folly it makes more sense where it is and explains the ruins I've seen before travelling across to Holyhead. If you look on Google Maps there's a photo taken last month from the crane they had showing set construction.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> I think it unlikely that any dino had bird like lungs so I doubt they would have sounded like birds.


It's not the lungs that produce the sound, but the exit of the air from the body. More importantly, the shape and size of that outlet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Try some short cuts



Badadumdum-ching.

At least you didn't try to make anything of the "table Saw" reference.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2020)

Am listening to the football on the radio.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I need better pins for next season's Sutton and Turkington voodoo dolls...
> 
> Realistically, Honda have been just that bit behind the curve this year. I think that Dan did brilliantly to stay in the mix right to the very end, especially if you see what the other Honda drivers achieved - or rather, didn't. Plus he had a couple of mechanicals early doors that really cost him.


It might not be the pins. What you really need is something that's been close to the person. Send for an autographed photo maybe, then attach that to the doll you're using.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Badadumdum-ching.
> 
> At least you didn't try to make anything of the "table Saw" reference.


That might be a saw point though. 
Just cut to the chase instead.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2020)

Reminder to self - next time double check the start times for the F1 & BTCC, don't rely on the 'normal' timing. Set the up shed to do a bit of routing bike maintenance while watching the BTCC on the laptop expecting the usual 11am 1st race start after a couple of supports. Nope - first race 10am so caught the post race interviews. Come midday I swiched over to SKY F1 for the start of the Turkish GP at the normal European start time just in time to see the chequered flag being waived 
At least I got to see the BTCC races 2 & 3 everything is on my BT box to watch over the rest of the week.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2020)

At least I did remember to put the recycling bin out.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Reminder to self - next time double check the start times for the F1 & BTCC, don't rely on the 'normal' timing. Set the up shed to do a bit of routing bike maintenance while watching the BTCC on the laptop expecting the usual 11am 1st race start after a couple of supports. Nope - first race 10am so caught the post race interviews. Come midday I swiched over to SKY F1 for the start of the Turkish GP at the normal European start time just in time to see the chequered flag being waived
> At least I got to see the BTCC races 2 & 3 everything is on my BT box to watch over the rest of the week.


Next F1 race will be earlier than yesterday's.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Badadumdum-ching.
> 
> At least you didn't try to make anything of the "table Saw" reference.


You could, if you want, take it to these

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n-2N9qIvgus


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2020)

Google seems to think I'm a Bot!!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Am listening to the football on the radio.


Was it hissing ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2020)

Morning.
I had some bad dreams in the night .
The first one was that the water in our pond was really low and there were 4 Octopuses the size of my hand eating the the frogs . 
The second was that I was stuck on a narrow ledge on a roof and was trying to get back down but was afraid of slipping and falling off .
The third was that our cats which we don't have were starving as they hadn't been fed ! 
My wife was wondering why my breathing was erratic !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2020)

Ooh! The grey sky is pink !


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2020)

Morning from Poshshire dry here 
It's Monday 
Have a good day


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2020)

Has anyone who uses fleabay had a message saying that they won't be using PayPal but offering their own payment system ? 

I'll still use PayPal as it is convenient .


----------



## Phaeton (16 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone who uses fleabay had a message saying that they won't be using PayPal but offering their own payment system ?
> 
> I'll still use PayPal as it is convenient .


No, PayPal is owned by Fleecebay so is their own system, be careful if you follow any links if they ask for userid/password


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> No, PayPal is owned by Fleecebay so is their own system, be careful if you follow any links if they ask for userid/password


Thanks! 
It had come up in my fleabay messages.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone who uses fleabay had a message saying that they won't be using PayPal but offering their own payment system ?
> 
> I'll still use PayPal as it is convenient .


Sounds like a con, like the emails that MrsPete gets regularly asking her to update her login & bank details from PayPal. She doesn't have PayPal..


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2020)

Gray and windy here, but that's enough about me... 

Once two loads of washing have been done, I have a bit of shopping to do. 😷


----------



## Speicher (16 Nov 2020)

I had a scam email saying it was from Royal Mail, and that they tried to deliver a parcel last Friday at 11.45am. 

I was asked to pay a redirection fee.  I spoke to my Postman this norming who said yes, it was a scam.


----------



## Speicher (16 Nov 2020)

Alledgedly the PM is has plenty of Vim and Vigour. 

It must be very old, because Vim changed its name to Jif many years ago. Not heard of Vigour. Is he going to use that to clean his cabinet?


----------



## mybike (16 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Not that I'll be watching but I wondered where it was. I'd have thought south Wales or similar but as a folly it makes more sense where it is and explains the ruins I've seen before travelling across to Holyhead. If you look on Google Maps there's a photo taken last month from the crane they had showing set construction.



Name wasn't familiar, but I see I know it well.


----------



## mybike (16 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's not the lungs that produce the sound, but the exit of the air from the body. More importantly, the shape and size of that outlet.



Except that the amount of air and it's flow characteristics are an influence. Birds don't have to stop to breathe.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Alledgedly the PM is has plenty of Vim and Vigour.
> 
> It must be very old, because Vim changed its name to Jif many years ago. Not heard of Vigour. Is he going to use that to clean his cabinet?


Isn't Vim a powder?


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Isn't Vim a powder?


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Alledgedly the PM is has plenty of Vim and Vigour.
> 
> It must be very old, because Vim changed its name to Jif many years ago. Not heard of Vigour. Is he going to use that to clean his cabinet?



Vim is still available.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vim-Classic-Scourer-Whitening-Powder/dp/B07C54GGNB


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2020)

Just been to the docs for blood tests. They actually took 3 vials so getting the works, including HBA1C as the nurse said lots of folk are testing as pre-diabetic as stuck at home not being able to exercise the same, and snacking.  Not exactly sure what they can do about it ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Just been to the docs for blood tests. They actually took 3 vials so getting the works, including HBA1C as the nurse said lots of folk are testing as pre-diabetic as stuck at home not being able to exercise the same, and snacking.  Not exactly sure what they can do about it ?


Watch the carbohydrates. Some people, myself included, have too high a carbohydrate intake. I think I was eating carbs for two at one point, but quit that.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2020)

It is drizzling here, it was sunny a little while ago .
The birds are busy in the garden this morning . Goldfinches, a Chaffinch,Sparrows , Blackbirds,2 Jackdaws, Blue and Coal Tits.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2020)

It's overcast here, mild and a bit breezy.

My sinuses have stopped hurting, but I just feel so desperately tired. I have been puttering around gently doing a few things I should have done over the weekend.

Am about to have lunch - leek & potato soup awaits!


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> It might not be the pins. What you really need is something that's been close to the person. Send for an autographed photo maybe, then attach that to the doll you're using.



I have bits of respective racing car.


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Watch the carbohydrates. Some people, myself included, have too high a carbohydrate intake. I think I was eating carbs for two at one point, but quit that.



It's something I watch anyway, but talking general population. Not easy when we're all totally fed up.


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2020)

The birds are enjoying their stale bread and peanuts. Lots of visits from Sparrows, Robbins and Blue Tits this morning.


----------



## woodbutcher (16 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Alledgedly the PM is has plenty of Vim and Vigour.
> 
> It must be very old, because Vim changed its name to Jif many years ago. Not heard of Vigour. Is he going to use that to clean his cabinet?


I would have thought what he needed was Vim and Viagra .....if the rumours are true


----------



## rockyroller (16 Nov 2020)

left the house w/o the bike shoes. had to go back. wasn't far away, but a nuisance. called Wifey to bring them to the door, to save me a cpl minutes. she got overwhelmed looking at my shoes & said nope, come get them yourself. all is well


----------



## Phaeton (16 Nov 2020)

Just had a ginger cat come visit it was sat on the fence at the bottom of the garden it didn't stay long after a pincher movement by our cat & dog, teamwork


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2020)

Can you all please look out for my get-up-and-go, as it seems to have got up and left xxx


----------



## DCLane (16 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Can you all please look out for my get-up-and-go, as it seems to have got up and left xxx



I've a cat that's the same - been sat in his cat house outside since 6am and won't come out. One of these:


----------



## oldwheels (16 Nov 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I would have thought what he needed was Vim and Viagra .....if the rumours are true


Don't think he needs viagra considering the uncountable offspring he seems to have.


----------



## postman (16 Nov 2020)

Diabetic exercises Just go for a walk for 30 minutes Five days a week.Or walk up and down staircase 30 minutes.That's all they want 30 x 5 days.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2020)

I had to request that my new employer do not deduct pension payments from my wages. 
They emailed me a form to edit and return. I could not edit it, so had to download it, print it, fill it in, scan it, attach it and email it back. 
Technology, eh! 😂


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> I've a cat that's the same - been sat in his cat house outside since 6am and won't come out. One of these:
> 
> View attachment 558455



Awh xxx

Mind, Lexi has made no effort to go out today, and Poppy is snuggled up on the bed. I think it's a universal thing chez Casa Reynard today...


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2020)

Well, I've moved the firewood that needed moving. It's all under cover in the garage, sorted according to size and quality - the good stuff for keeping, and the less good stuff for burning straight away.

I've also put my green wheelie bin out for collection - garden & food waste. No black bag this week, there's not enough in it to make it worthwhile.

Although food waste here is pretty well much veg peelings, tea leaves and the scrapings from the cat dishes.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2020)

I have a  and two custard creams.


----------



## tyred (16 Nov 2020)

Homemade veg soup on the hob and soon ready for consumption along with some wheaten bread.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> custard creams


I checked my local grocery stores but struck out ;-( ... wound up w/ a box of Walkers Shortbread Scottie Dogs instead. the girls at home wolfed them down


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2020)

I've been dead tired today . At one point I considered going out for a ride but decided that was best not to by the way I was feeling . Had a short nap at lunchtime and then went outside and cut some wood up for our shelves. I had an hour nap from 4 to 5 o' clock .
I'm awake now !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Nov 2020)

Got a 100km ride in this morning. Got to love quiet roads.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2020)

Slumming it tonight.

Jacket potato, beans, cheese and a salad.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Can you all please look out for my get-up-and-go, as it seems to have got up and left xxx



I could do with them looking for mine as well please.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have bits of respective racing car.


It needs to be closer to them than that to work.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> I could do with them looking for mine as well please.



Hope you're ok? xxx


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Can you all please look out for my get-up-and-go, as it seems to have got up and left xxx


Got some going spare!


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> It needs to be closer to them than that to work.



Might have a word with some marshal friends of mine...


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Got some going spare!
> View attachment 558519



Can you trebuchet some over then please?


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hope you're ok? xxx



I'm fine thank you, just short on enthusiasm at the moment.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2020)

Aaaaargh, Lexi is being a right mardy bag tonight - she's just walked up to me and bit me.


----------



## tyred (16 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Got some going spare!
> View attachment 558519



At first glance I thought that was a tin of white emulsion.


----------



## tyred (16 Nov 2020)

I've ordered some small diameter heat shrink tubing which I have decided would be good to stop brake cables unravelling. I'm not sure I really need five metres of it but it was almost as cheap as buying 500mm....


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2020)

My emails packed in just after 5pm (home ones) - must be something wrong at server/ISP as even the web mail isn't working, but MrsF's is, both web mail and Outlook - weird.


----------



## DCLane (16 Nov 2020)

Marking late - and I'm finishing with an un-evidenced slanderous report from a student on a company. At least it's only an 'academic' piece of work. This'll be a slow one to mark with some 'appropriate' feedback.

Methinks the writer's been following Donald Trump's Twitter account


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2020)

I am having a  and a croissant.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2020)

Anyways, time to put the writing away and toddle off to bed.

I think I have managed to get two racing drivers, an engineer and a history teacher to behave. Not quite sure about the skiving schoolgirl, though... 

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2020)

Morning dark and dry outside here in Poshshire.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2020)

Morning.
It is grey but dry here this morning .
I'm feeling a bit brighter this morning.
I've just noticed a shopping trolley on its side at the end of our street !


----------



## DCLane (17 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to put the writing away and toddle off to bed.
> 
> I think I have managed to get two racing drivers, an engineer and a history teacher to behave. Not quite sure about the skiving schoolgirl, though...



Is this a fictional or autobiographical piece?


----------



## pawl (17 Nov 2020)

Morning all.Dull and windy

Having a new parent fitted to gas boiler
See what else I can cram into the black bin ready for tomorrow’s collection 
Prune a few more over grown shrubs 
Oh what an exciting day

Stay safe folks


----------



## Speicher (17 Nov 2020)

I didn't know you could fit parents in a gas boiler.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2020)

Australian bound parcel collected


----------



## DCLane (17 Nov 2020)

I've had 5 parcels, now 7, now not arrive yet that I sent last Monday morning - with buyers already opening claims for non-delivery. 10 have got there that I know of and 8 unknowns. 

Work's IT learning systems have been down so mass numbers of e-mails from students. About their class later today.

Work's delivered a bookcase / desk for me to build then use.

And the cat's still not eating so off to the vet's later this afternoon.

Oh and the bike for the smart turbo's not working properly.

Been one of those morning's so far


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2020)

Woozies stop play !

I had to stop playing with the work top that I had fitted the edging to . I was trimming it back to make it flush before the fairies arrived. Just in time as it has started raining now .


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2020)

Mild, breezy and very grey here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning hauling firewood. This afternoon's task is to saw, split and stack.

Almost lunchtime, and there is leek & potato soup.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2020)

I mixed my buttercream icing in a bowl the garden this morning as I didn't fancy an icing sugar cloud to clear up.
I had to add a bit more, though, as the wind blew some away...


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Is this a fictional or autobiographical piece?



Fictional.


----------



## Magpies (17 Nov 2020)

Early morning walk down to the sea about a mile from where I'm staying. Through a small wood lush with tropical foliage and tree ferns. Delicate tapping of coppersmith barbets mingled with the screech of parakeets overhead.


----------



## Magpies (17 Nov 2020)

My bike arrived this morning 😀
But no time to unpack and reassemble it until the weekend ☹
Time for bed on that expectant note


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2020)

Glad I grabbed that ride in at 'lunch'. Very gloomy in Manchesterposhshire and a tad breezy. Trails were relatively muddy, but the old MTB has full guards on. Decided on a small diversion along side the other side of the small valley between the villages - basically up an unadopted road/footpath. Lots of Private, no access signs (then a little public footpath sign under - quite unwelcoming) - wasn't exactly a footpath, it was a 'rough road'. It did offer some nice views across the valley that I'd not seen before despite living here all my life. Not a route I'd use too regular being classed as a footpath, and one end of it was about 6" deep in mud.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I had to request that my new employer do not deduct pension payments from my wages.
> They emailed me a form to edit and return. I could not edit it, so had to download it, print it, fill it in, scan it, attach it and email it back.
> Technology, eh! 😂


Daughter is a new Teacher & has lots of paperwork. a recent batch of 6? pages for her retirement got misplaced. I found it behind our mini fridge, she was delighted not to have to fill it out again. but she has to do the same thing, print, complete, scan & email back ...


----------



## postman (17 Nov 2020)

A cleaning week here.First job was to silicone the shower tray,it is a bit grubby.I want to get it done proper when this virus moves on,because I want the tiling grouting.I am not doing that.So then I cleaned the shower room,staircase down to the landing,our bedroom then staircase down to the hall.Today back room and bathroom,and kitchen floor.Had enough for today.Front room tomorrow.And that is it.Feeling tired not as young as i was.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2020)

Lunch has been consumed. One bowl of soup, spiced apple bread, some ripe Camembert, a lovely pear and two 

Now just waiting for lunch to tamp down before I start swinging a chainsaw and axe around. Not at the same time, might I add...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Nov 2020)

Chicken and veg soup with a roll for lunch. Mmmmm


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2020)

I've been out on my bike today, a very pleasant 56 miles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Nov 2020)

It turns out German microwaves work more effectively when plugged in.


----------



## mybike (17 Nov 2020)

I may have eaten an Aldi mince pie.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2020)

Right, that's another bin of logs sawn up, split and stored. It's nice to get ahead before the weather gets s*itty. 

Time for a  and a couple of custard creams and to explain why, in the Lewis Hamilton thread, that Nigel Mansell was most definitely NOT a schoolgirl pin-up...


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> I may have eaten an Aldi mince pie.


I had half of one earlier as well


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I had half of one earlier as well



Only half?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Only half?


Yes honest


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Nov 2020)

Curry tonight


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Got a 100km ride in this morning. Got to love quiet roads.


love that pic. the trick is making sure you can see the camera in your mirror. but I have an assignment for you, can you photo the mirror with the road behind you seen in it. the trick with that photo is making sure the camera is between your eye & the mirror


----------



## postman (17 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> I may have eaten an Aldi mince pie.


I kid you not mince pies with a bit of custard is one of my favourite sweets.Last year mince pies were scarce in our house,because Mrs P was concerned about our diabetes.What a carp run up to xmas.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Curry tonight


Same here


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2020)

Steamed salmon, bulgur wheat (with lemon, pepper, garlic & parsley), roasted baby plum tomatoes and salad.

Ridiculously , I know, but doesn't change the fact it was


----------



## Jenkins (17 Nov 2020)

Time to be optomistic for the future - I have just purchased next year's season pass for the MSV circuits.

Due to this year's shortened season, they offered a 75% reduction on the 2021 pass which was very generous considering the amount I still managed to squeeze in.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Nov 2020)

After today's outing, I have had a serious hunger - Lidl's version of a mars bar & a banana when I got home, sausages, new potatoes & peas for tea, followed by another banana, bag of crisps, chocolate digestives and a few large slices of cheddar.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> After today's outing, I have had a serious hunger - Lidl's version of a mars bar & a banana when I got home, sausages, new potatoes & peas for tea, followed by another banana, bag of crisps, chocolate digestives and a few large slices of cheddar.



Now that *is* a serious case of the munchies...


----------



## alicat (17 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> It turns out German microwaves work more effectively when plugged in.



Vorsprung durch Strom?


----------



## Jenkins (17 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Now that *is* a serious case of the munchies...


It's probably not as bad as it sounds - the Lidl bars ar probably 1/2 the size of a normal Mars Bar and the crisps were the smaller bags from a multipack, but I don't normally demolish that amount!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2020)

Ye old hump day today 
Got 2 parcels to pack and arrange 
Lets hope it's a good day for all


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2020)

I'm planning on doing very little today.
I might have to change the washer in the bathroom sink cold tap, though, as it's dropping a bit.

Edit: *dr*i*pping


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2020)

Morning.
It is dry here at the moment .
I just saw some Crows doing aerobatics above a tree which caught my attention . I got my binoculars and discovered that they were mobbing a Raven sat in the top of a tree. They seemed to be getting a bit viscous , even perching next to it ! That was until the Raven's partner came along and then they disappeared.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Nov 2020)

It is quite cold here, about -1C, but clear. Dawn is just breaking here now. I should go and fix it.


----------



## postman (18 Nov 2020)

Spent the morning or part of it ,cleaning the front room.Then sorted out some books from the Kindle,some of them free,then five at 99p.That should keep my busy for a few more months.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Nov 2020)

Good afternoon from a bright & breezy Suffolk. 

I have washed & polished the car, so any bets how long it will be before the rain starts? Short break for a mug of coffee & a banana, then I think I will risk getting the mower out and giving the lawn a last cut before winter.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2020)

Tap washer update.... 💦 
The spares I had in the toolbox weren't the correct size so I flipped the original one, and with a smear of vaseline, I reassembled it until I get the correct size. 
No rush, though, it isn't dripping anymore 👍🏼


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2020)

Mild, overcast and very breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

I had a lovely morning walking on local trails with a friend and her dogs. And I stopped off on the way home to buy a bunch of leeks and a swede from the veg stall in the village.

Almost lunchtime, then need to sort out the de-quarantined shopping, prep supper and the red cabbage for tomorrow, and then play tetris in the freezer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mild, overcast and very breezy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I had a lovely morning walking on local trails with a friend and her dogs. And I stopped off on the way home to buy a bunch of leeks and a swede from the veg stall in the village.
> 
> Almost lunchtime, then need to sort out the de-quarantined shopping, prep supper and the red cabbage for tomorrow, and then play tetris in the freezer.


A little theme music...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSLnkyPSlEM
Or Kurabenikii, if you wish.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2020)

disappointed w/ my meals yesterday. meatball sub for lunch & for dinner a grilled cheese w/ bacon sandwich. I feel fine today but salads are in my future


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> I've ordered some small diameter heat shrink tubing which I have decided would be good to stop brake cables unravelling. I'm not sure I really need five metres of it but it was almost as cheap as buying 500mm....


One word: Solder.

Just solder the end 10mm or so.


----------



## tyred (18 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> One word: Solder.
> 
> Just solder the end 10mm or so.


Not quite so easy with stainless steel cables.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2020)

Sarah is going to save the rat and chairs !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Nov 2020)

I had a nosy in one of my daughter's music theory books earlier and discovered the wonderfully named note, the hemidemisemiquaver.

Now I have the urge to open a packet of Walkers Quavers and see if I can cut a single quaver into 64 individual pieces.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2020)

Right, I can *finally* bum park.

Time for a  and a little smackerel of something.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> disappointed w/ my meals yesterday. meatball sub for lunch & for dinner a grilled cheese w/ bacon sandwich. I feel fine today but salads are in my future



Everything is fine in moderation. Including moderation. 

Burger and chips here tonight, but made from scratch. Oh, and a nice punnet of cherries for afters.


----------



## pawl (18 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Good afternoon from a bright & breezy Suffolk.
> 
> I have washed & polished the car, so any bets how long it will be before the rain starts? Short break for a mug of coffee & a banana, then I think I will risk getting the mower out and giving the lawn a last cut before winter.




Exactly my intension for the morning Just as I got the mower out of the garage it started to rain As some smart arse said the best laid plans


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is dry here at the moment .
> I just saw some Crows doing aerobatics above a tree which caught my attention . I got my binoculars and discovered that they were mobbing a Raven sat in the top of a tree. They seemed to be getting *a bit viscous *, even perching next to it ! That was until the Raven's partner came along and then they disappeared.


Can birds actually do that?


----------



## Speicher (18 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can birds actually do that?



Yes, that is why they stick together.


----------



## gbb (18 Nov 2020)

The butchers van was near mums today when I visited, I asked mum (90) if she wanted anything ?.
A pound of pork sausages, she asked.

Mum...I dont know what a pound of sausages looks like anymore ?.. how many sausages do you want 

Lincolnshires, we split the pack...air fried tonight, wonderfull.


----------



## tyred (18 Nov 2020)

Just back from a 10km walk in the rain.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2020)

Black bin is ready for being emptied tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> Just back from a 10km walk in the rain.


You get wet?


----------



## tyred (18 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> You get wet?



No. It wasn't particularly heavy and I had my umbrella.


----------



## tyred (18 Nov 2020)

The downside of trying to consume less calories on weekdays is coming home from a brisk walk on a dreich November evening and finding no treats in the fridge - just salad leaves and tomatoes.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2020)

Burger, chips, fried onions and a salad. Happy Reynard, and not a takeaway in sight. 

I *really* enjoyed that.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2020)

gbb said:


> The butchers van was near mums today when I visited, I asked mum (90) if she wanted anything ?.
> A pound of pork sausages, she asked.
> 
> Mum...I dont know what a pound of sausages looks like anymore ?.. how many sausages do you want
> ...



A pound of sausages is usually eight sausages.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Good afternoon from a bright & breezy Suffolk.
> 
> I have washed & polished the car, so any bets how long it will be before the rain starts? Short break for a mug of coffee & a banana, then I think I will risk getting the mower out and giving the lawn a last cut before winter.


Not only did I get the grass cut, but there was even time to get the spade out and edge the path for the first time in a few years and a couple of other tidying up bits. As a result I ended up with 3 bags of grass clippings (about 1/3 of which seems to be fallen leaves from next door's tree) and 2 of mixed grass & earth (heavy, not bulky) from the edging plus quite a few large lilly stalks, so a booking has been made for 11am on Friday at the recycling centre.

As for the nice, clean car - the rain arrived at 2pm but it was a very light shower and was followed by heavier drizzle at around 6pm 

With today having been an unusually productive day I hereby declare it to be beer o'clock.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Burger, chips, fried onions and a salad. Happy Reynard, and not a takeaway in sight.
> 
> I *really* enjoyed that.


Similar here, Aberdeen Angus 1/4 pounder with an Edam slice, Salad and homemade 'skinny' Chips


----------



## Magpies (19 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> 3 bags of grass clippings (about 1/3 of which seems to be fallen leaves frome next door's tree) and 2 of mixed grass & earth (heavy, not bulky)



The beginnings of a nice garden compost heap, methinks!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2020)

Here we go head down shoulders forward and push


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Can birds actually do that?


Sorry wrong worm. Should have been vivacious .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Here we go head down shoulders forward and push


Are you putting on lycra ?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Are you putting on lycra ?



Go and wash your mouth out this moment


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2020)

A label appeared stuck to our ♻ bin, yesterday. 
It was telling us not to put recyclable supermarket bags in the bin, but to return them to the shop for them to process.. 
And there's me thinking that that was the idea behind reducing bags by recycling them out of the system 😜


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> A pound of sausages is usually eight sausages.


That makes my weight 1,192 sausages, give or take a chipolata..


----------



## DCLane (19 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> I've had 5 parcels, now 7, now not arrive yet that I sent last Monday morning - with buyers already opening claims for non-delivery. 10 have got there that I know of and 8 unknowns.
> 
> Work's IT learning systems have been down so mass numbers of e-mails from students. About their class later today.
> 
> ...



A better morning;

Four parcels are still missing, but three have arrived.

Work's IT systems are fixed. It would help if the students turned up to their online class, that they're paying for (non-UK students).

Bookcase/desk is still waiting to be built. It'll be a week or so. It's been staring at me so I've moved the large, heavy boxes it came in out of eyeline 

Sick cat has made a miraculous recovery from death's door and is back later. Insurance company is arguing over paying the vet's bill as he's not been seen by a vet since 2013: he's not been ill, that's why. A 6kg Manx doesn't get ill or injured; he eats the opposition.

Bike was adjusted, being on the turbo changes it. I'll adjust on the turbo as that's where it's going to live.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Nov 2020)

I have no objection to people having work done to their houses. Four houses have had work done by the same builder on our street, all within a 50 metres of my house. I am fed up of having a _minimum of_ two vans parked in the bottom of cul-de-sac (i.e. outside my house), a cul-de-sac which is tiny with barely enough room for two cars to pass without said vans, since the first week of March. 

On the plus side, I am now a master at reversing, multiple-point turns, driving the car through the narrowest of gaps and generally any type of car parking or positioning manoeuvre.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2020)

Sunny, chilly and very breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Reckon the breeze is down to last night's onions... 

The crock pot is locked and loaded with the stack of pork loin steaks I picked up on Saturday, together with cider, onions, apple, sage, garlic and grain mustard.  The pack was labelled as a joint, but that's no issue.

I did keep one of the steaks for the girls. 

Have also spent some time critiquing the first chunk of a six-part screenplay that I was sent for appraisal. I love the premise and it has a lot of potential I think, but the deluge of random apostrophes is driving me bananas...


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> A label appeared stuck to our ♻ bin, yesterday.
> It was telling us not to put recyclable supermarket bags in the bin, but to return them to the shop for them to process..
> And there's me thinking that that was the idea behind reducing bags by recycling them out of the system 😜



I keep a bag in the kitchen that all recyclable plastic bags go in. And then, when it's full, I go and shove the whole shebang in the recycling bin that's in the co-op. 

Oddly, Tesco doesn't have a bin for recyclable plastic bags...


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Sick cat has made a miraculous recovery from death's door and is back later. Insurance company is arguing over paying the vet's bill as he's not been seen by a vet since 2013: he's not been ill, that's why. A 6kg Manx doesn't get ill or injured; he eats the opposition.



Glad the furry one is on the mend.  Your description of him made me chuckle.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2020)

Anyways, lunch calls. I have a hungry.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sunny, chilly and very breezy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Reckon the breeze is down to last night's onions...
> 
> ...


Do apostrophe's attract ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Nov 2020)

Weekly shopping done. Now to tidy everything up...


----------



## rockyroller (19 Nov 2020)

went for a ride last night. it was cold. my toes got cold

may I do 2?

last night I misplaced my wallet. it was in my pocket


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2020)

I've just spent the afternoon hauling, sawing and chopping firewood. Oh, and I fixed the sawhorse as some of the bolts were working loose. As a result, I've now found another use for the 14mm side of the crank bolt spanner thingy.

Time for a  and some biskits, methinks...


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Do apostrophe's attract ?



Dunno about that, but they sure as hell know how to breed...


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2020)

Right, it's almost time to feed the cats. And then it will be time to feed me.

The aromas coming from downstairs are mouthwatering...  All that's really left for me to do is make some gnocchi with that dollop of leftover mashed potato.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2020)

Have you seen Jane MacDonald plugging those bungalows on the TV ? She doesn't show any of the sheds where you can keep your cycles .


----------



## mybike (19 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I had half of one earlier as well



Not of mine you didn't.


----------



## mybike (19 Nov 2020)

Getting cool.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> A better morning;
> 
> Four parcels are still missing, but three have arrived.
> 
> ...


The cat my son has needs an annual check by a vet or insurance will not pay out for anything major.


----------



## DCLane (19 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> The cat my son has needs an annual check by a vet or insurance will not pay out for anything major.



That's where we could have come unstuck. As it's a bacterial infection it looks like it's gone through OK and they're covering it.

Annual check-ups and vaccinations for both cats from now on.


----------



## mybike (19 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> A little theme music...
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSLnkyPSlEM
> Or Kurabenikii, if you wish.




Gameboy, but not quite so fast.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> love that pic. the trick is making sure you can see the camera in your mirror. but I have an assignment for you, can you photo the mirror with the road behind you seen in it. the trick with that photo is making sure the camera is between your eye & the mirror



Just seen this. Accepted. I’ll do on one of my next few rides if I remember.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Annual check-ups and vaccinations for both cats from now on.


we would do that, but we can't catch ours


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I keep a bag in the kitchen that all recyclable plastic bags go in. And then, when it's full, I go and shove the whole shebang in the recycling bin that's in the co-op.
> 
> Oddly, Tesco doesn't have a bin for recyclable plastic bags...


The two local ones removed them in March this year.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2020)

Mmmmmmm, that was rather 

Pork in a cider, mustard and cream sauce, kneudeln and braised red cabbage with chilli.

Very German.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> Not quite so easy with stainless steel cables.


Superglue then?


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Superglue then?



Duck tape...

If it moves and it shouldn't, then duck tape, if it doesn't move and it should, then WD40.

Ah, the wisdom of being an engineer


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Nov 2020)

I had basa, chips and peas.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Duck tape...
> 
> If it moves and it shouldn't, then duck tape, if it doesn't move and it should, then WD40.
> 
> Ah, the wisdom of being an engineer


Yeah. Pity they don't make little things you can crimp onto the end of the cable, isn't it?


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Yeah. Pity they don't make little things you can crimp onto the end of the cable, isn't it?



You mean a doodad


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> You mean a doodad


I was thinking more like a thingummy, but I suppose a doodad might work.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I was thinking more like a thingummy, but I suppose a doodad might work.



Hmm...

There are also thingummyjigs and thingummywhatsits to consider as well...


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm...
> 
> There are also thingummyjigs and thingummywhatsits to consider as well...


Ah, the minefield that is cable end anti-fraying! Maybe heat shrink is best after all?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm...
> 
> There are also thingummyjigs and thingummywhatsits to consider as well...


The damn cables have already started to fray before I've spotted the problem and it's then too late for the whatchamacallits.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Nov 2020)

You can't poke the cable through an adjuster or a pinch bolt with the doodad on though.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> You can't poke the cable through an adjuster or a pinch bolt with the doodad on though.


The secret is to do your poking *before *your doodading!


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> The secret is to do your poking *before *your doodading!



Ah, the cycling equivalent of do you fasten and zip, or do you zip and then fasten?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I was thinking more like a thingummy, but I suppose a doodad might work.


Like an aglet is to a shoelace.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have also spent some time critiquing the first chunk of a six-part screenplay that I was sent for appraisal. I love the premise and it has a lot of potential I think, but the deluge of random apostrophes is driving me bananas...


May be worth having an editor go through and proofread, and/or have Grammarly make corrections.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The damn cables have already started to fray before I've spotted the problem and it's then too late for the whatchamacallits.


When you get to that stage, it's when you need the oojamaflips.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2020)

I have a  and a custard tart.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Nov 2020)

I have to be at the recycling centre in 9hrs 45mins otherwise I loose my pre-booked slot.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like an aglet is to a shoelace.


Ay


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> May be worth having an editor go through and proofread, and/or have Grammarly make corrections.



Maybe...

Though I get the feeling I'll get co-opted into doing that.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> When you get to that stage, it's when you need the oojamaflips.



Now that really is the heavy artillery...


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I have to be at the recycling centre in 9hrs 45mins otherwise I loose my pre-booked slot.


Go now, be early.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> The secret is to do your poking *before *your doodading!


Then do your doodading all day, if you like.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2020)

Friday is here at last , another week nearly done 
Weekend just around the corner .
Dark outside but dry ought to go for a few miles but the bed is comfy


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2020)

Morning.
We had a red sky earlier.
The 2 Ravens landed on the green earlier. We are not certain if they are Ravens until we see a Crow for comparison, and then it becomes obvious .
A Crow looks like a Raven way off in the distance when it is close up!


----------



## JohnHughes307 (20 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> We had a red sky earlier.
> The 2 Ravens landed on the green earlier. We are not certain if they are Ravens until we see a Crow for comparison, and then it becomes obvious .
> A Crow looks like a Raven way off in the distance when it is close up!


Reminds me of something I read once: Crows are solitary, while rooks are gregarious. If you see a flock of crows, they're rooks. If you see a rook on its own, it's a crow!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2020)

Just been told that I am due a box today 😃😃


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2020)

JohnHughes307 said:


> Reminds me of something I read once: Crows are solitary, while rooks are gregarious. If you see a flock of crows, they're rooks. If you see a rook on its own, it's a crow!


It works well until you see a flock of over 20 Crows gathering in a tree . 

My wife asked me where does a Blackbird fit in my identification scheme of things ?


----------



## postman (20 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Just been told that I am due a box today 😃😃


What shape is it.six foot by three foot ,i hope not.


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> When you get to that stage, it's when you need the oojamaflips.



I am short of round tuits.


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Now that really is the heavy artillery...



One of my neighbours is an Army Reservist. He often goes off to load tanks onto aircraft and unload them at the destination. Would you like his help?


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Just been told that I am due a box today 😃😃



A box on your ears?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> A box on your ears?


No ears


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> No ears
> View attachment 559118


Is that actually a bike? or a tailpipe or an air cleaner for a diesel engine?


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> No ears
> View attachment 559118




A parcel from Fulcrum, is that something you would like to torque about?


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am short of round tuits.


You should have said.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> A parcel from Fulcrum, is that something you would like to torque about?


Maybe lever be, don't open it.


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Maybe lever be, don't open it.



Weight a moment for my reply.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2020)

Cold, rainy and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Didn't sleep too well - mind just far too busy for some reason. Anyways, have been puttering about, AND also made a big pot of Alphabet Soup. Looking forward to that. 

Almost lunchtime, and then an afternoon of paperwork awaits.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am short of round tuits.



This one any good to you, hun? I might not have as many round tuits as @classic33 but mine is a bit bigger...


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> One of my neighbours is an Army Reservist. He often goes off to load tanks onto aircraft and unload them at the destination. Would you like his help?



Mmmmm, is he any good at shifting firewood?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> A parcel from Fulcrum, is that something you would like to torque about?


It's actually from @DCBassman


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, is he any good at shifting firewood?



Depends if he is in the right gear! Not sure if tanks have a stick shift.


----------



## Ripple (20 Nov 2020)

Got nobody even to talk to.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Nov 2020)

Ripple said:


> Got nobody even to talk to.


you got craigslist over there? one can start an online chat ...


----------



## rockyroller (20 Nov 2020)

woke 15 minutes early so I spent it messing with a 2nd version of a DIY helmet mount for a light


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Depends if he is in the right gear! Not sure if tanks have a stick shift.



At least two, IIRC. If my memory hasn't gone shonky, I think tanks have a separate drivetrain for each set of tracks...


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> This one any good to you, hun? I might not have as many round tuits as @classic33 but mine is a bit bigger...
> 
> View attachment 559146


Bit old fashioned now surely. I remember them at trade fairs 25 or more years ago.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> This one any good to you, hun? I might not have as many round tuits as @classic33 but mine is a bit bigger...
> 
> View attachment 559146


Now, if it's the good stuff you'd wanting...


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Now, if it's the good stuff you'd wanting...
> View attachment 559173



Now that's *really* swanky!


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Bit old fashioned now surely. I remember them at trade fairs 25 or more years ago.


Still going, but folk have more time on their hands now, so not as many required.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Nov 2020)

Had a migraine today, fortunately a colleague had some ibuprofen which reduced it by 80%. Once I got back I used my usual solution of hitting it with caffeine in the form of German "Spezi" or coke and orange. 
Headache's gone but now I'm getting increasingly wiredfromthesugarandI'mnotsurewhattimeI'llbeabletogotosleepfornight.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Had a migraine today, fortunately a colleague had some ibuprofen which reduced it by 80%. Once I got back I used my usual solution of hitting it with caffeine in the form of German "Spezi" or coke and orange.
> Headache's gone but now I'm getting increasingly wiredfromthesugarandI'mnotsurewhattimeI'llbeabletogotosleepfornight.



*HUGS*

Mind, you've got a good excuse to curl up and binge watch Babylon 5


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2020)

I have a  and two custard creams.

And because I feel really cold for some reason, I've slipped some cycling base layers on under my fleece and jogging bottoms. Plus I've broken out the fluffy pink socks.


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2020)

Some good news for a change. The bedroom carpet will be fitted on Thursday next week,  rather than the following week. My decorators finished on schedule, and the carpet shop had a cancellation of a big fitting.

In other news I found a lovely dark green jumper that now fits me. It used to be too small. It is one of those old-fashioned types that are are long in the body. Lots of these "slightly too small" garments are in the drawers that go under the bed, so I have started sorting them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and two custard creams.
> 
> And because I feel really cold for some reason, I've slipped some cycling base layers on under my fleece and jogging bottoms. Plus I've broken out the fluffy pink socks.



I've just lit the woodburner after filling it with poplar offcuts from work. It took three attempts to get it going but once lit it went a little bit crazy. I think I'll put less on next time.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2020)

Evening.
I thought manufacturers were supposed to be cutting down on the use of plastics?
We have a double pack of KitKats which are wrapped in plastic, inside there are two separate packs wrapped in plastic containing 2 finger bars wrapped in plastic instead of aluminium foil and paper !


----------



## rockyroller (20 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> the fluffy pink socks.


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2020)

Just seen a picture of a cycle shop which used to be where the present undertakers are in my town . The picture looks like pre 1st WW to the early 20's by the motorcycles parked outside . The shop was called G. Brewer and Sons .


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> pics or it didn't happen



Careful, I'm not sure the world is ready for @Reynard's pink fluffy socks.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It works well until you see a flock of over 20 Crows gathering in a tree .
> 
> My wife asked me where does a Blackbird fit in my identification scheme of things ?


One step below a jackdaw


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> pics or it didn't happen



I'm a woman. Fluffy pink socks are kind of de rigeur when it comes to the evening dress code.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2020)

We are watching a film which seems to be a mix of a disaster movie and Airplane . I think it is supposed to be serious .


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2020)

I am eating a big bowl of alphabet soup


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I am eating a big bowl of alphabet soup



Which letter are you up to?


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Which letter are you up to?



I dunno, it's all a bit random. But very tasty


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just lit the woodburner after filling it with poplar offcuts from work. It took three attempts to get it going but once lit it went a little bit crazy. I think I'll put less on next time.



I miss-read that as that you had just lit a Woodbine. I was going to ask why are you putting bits of wood in your cigarette


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2020)

Friday night is treat night so steak and kidney pie and chips with a bottle of beer


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2020)

Supper was concluded by clearing up the bitsas; bulgur wheat, roasted tomatoes, chips, red cabbage and the last of those YS aberdeen angus burgers.

Was really rather nice, even if it was a tad random.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Nov 2020)

Been winding up Trump on Twitter. My work is done there for the day.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Nov 2020)

Only 10 more hours of freedom to go, then it's back to work. I think a mug of hot chocolate is callled for.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Evening.
> I thought manufacturers were supposed to be cutting down on the use of plastics?
> We have a double pack of KitKats which are wrapped in plastic, inside there are two separate packs wrapped in plastic containing 2 finger bars wrapped in plastic instead of aluminium foil and paper !


Possibly ones due for export rather than the home market. Some countries won't accept the same items as would be sold here.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> I miss-read that as that you had just lit a Woodbine. I was going to ask why are you putting bits of wood in your cigarette


It'll be those cheap ones on sale in the local. Not always tobacco used in them.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Just seen a picture of a cycle shop which used to be where the present undertakers are in my town . The picture looks like pre 1st WW to the early 20's by the motorcycles parked outside . The shop was called G. Brewer and Sons .


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> It'll be those cheap ones on sale in the local. Not always tobacco used in them.



From what I recall from when I smoked, packets of Drum always used to come with sticks in them.


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2020)

You can burn your fingers with a hot glue gun....don't ask me how I know....


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> You can burn your fingers with a hot glue gun....don't ask me how I know....


With the glue or the gun?


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2020)

That weird moment in time when the cat is sat on your lap, and you're not sure whether you've farted or she has...


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> That weird moment in time when the cat is sat on your lap, and you're not sure whether you've farted or she has...


If there's only you and the cat...


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> With the glue or the gun?



Both can burn!


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> Both can burn!


The burns from the gun seem to be worse than those from the glue.


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> That weird moment in time when the cat is sat on your lap, and you're not sure whether you've farted or she has...


It's always the cat...


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> It's always the cat...


...that carries the can for it.


----------



## tyred (21 Nov 2020)

I'm listening to Dean Martin


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> I'm listening to Dean Martin


Singing?


----------



## tyred (21 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Singing?


No, playing the bagpipes.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> No, playing the bagpipes.


Any good!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2020)

Morning y'all the boiler has just kicked in .
It's still dark outside.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I am eating a big bowl of alphabet soup


Countdown?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I dunno, it's all a bit random. But very tasty



I thought you'd at least _try _to eat them in order.

I'm disappointed now.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2020)

Morning.
It looks light grey outside this morning but at least it is dry.
I slept better last night .


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Nov 2020)

In other news, it's cold here this morning...


----------



## mybike (21 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Evening.
> I thought manufacturers were supposed to be cutting down on the use of plastics?
> We have a double pack of KitKats which are wrapped in plastic, inside there are two separate packs wrapped in plastic containing 2 finger bars wrapped in plastic instead of aluminium foil and paper !



Is it really plastic or something like cellophane?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Nov 2020)

Our CTC is doing a scavenger hunt based on south Devon CTCs Isoysolation challenge.

Today I’ve collected a defibrillator and a church spire.


----------



## mybike (21 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Singing?




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXEjtCh0pz0&t=1906s


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Been winding up Trump on Twitter. My work is done there for the day.


Thank you for your service.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2020)

Breezy, occasionally sunny and just a tad chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

Have decided on a quiet day. Been doing further critique etc on that screenplay and watching England Women getting pasted by France in the Rugby. Or maybe not. They've just got it back to a three point deficit with seven minutes to play. 

Am about to have lunch. Alphabet soup is on the menu. I doubt I'll be eating the letters in order, nor will I be playing Countdown, because my soup will be stone cold by the time I've finished.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Nov 2020)

Just had two crumpets on the sofa.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Just had two crumpets on the sofa.


Didn’t the butter ruin the upholstery?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2020)

Still waiting


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Nov 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Didn’t the butter ruin the upholstery?



You position your mouth under the crumpets to receive the dripping butter


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2020)

Well, England won the game v France with the very last kick... 

I have spent the afternoon watching more rugby, some horse racing and working on my writing project.

I now have a  and a pack of mini cheddars - that I am sharing with Madam Poppy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2020)

I don't think I've had crumpets for over 10 years. I do still remember that magical combination of melted butter and toasted crumpet. I wonder whether I'd be disappointed if I tried some now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, England won the game v France with the very last kick...


My grasp of RU rules is very shaky but I'm not sure how the French player was expected to get out of that. That made it feel like the victory was a steal.


----------



## DCLane (21 Nov 2020)

Poorly but recovering cat is refusing cat food. But he will expensive roast beef slices if hand-fed (Sainsbury's Taste the Difference for info).

My life appears to have become one where I hand-feed a cat my dinner


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My grasp of RU rules is very shaky but I'm not sure how the French player was expected to get out of that. That made it feel like the victory was a steal.



Mmm yes... It's hard to move when you've been pretzeled by Rugby's version of Twister...


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Poorly but recovering cat is refusing cat food. But he will expensive roast beef slices if hand-fed (Sainsbury's Taste the Difference for info).
> 
> My life appears to have become one where I hand-feed a cat my dinner



Ah.

One of those.

Have you tried sardines or pilchards in tomato sauce? Those will usually entice a pawly cat to eat.

On the other hand, he may just be taking you for a ride.

That's cats for you.


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2020)

Fed up so the Christmas lights went up. Spent a few bob on new ones from SIL's shop and to help them out. Finally the little Christmas Tree is big enough for lights.







Even the shedoffice (far left) has lights.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2020)

Oooo, that's bright and cheerful @fossyant


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oooo, that's bright and cheerful @fossyant



The neighbour's kids noticed - 'Oh Mr Nasty has light's on their Christmas Tree'. 

I'm known as Mr Nasty as I dared complain 3 years ago about the junk the 'bob the builder' neighbour was burning on his wood burner in the house and it stunk my house out (their home is 100m away) - the said stove had no building regs and being in a 'clean air' area you can't burn any old building timber. 

The kids must be terribly confused as I've been nothing but nice to them.  Bob is hated by everyone


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Nov 2020)

Bought 2 laptops with money saved from not eating out, etc. One today, one next week because of issues. I had to stand in a line to get in the store, as we are back in 3rd level precautions. Then I was asked what department, and had to wait for a department person to come and get me. I was going to go to the restaurant next door, (You eat in a big tent), but went home and started pruning my cherry tree instead. I have now finished lunch. That is the news from the Midwest. As far as I know, I have had the most interesting morning of anyone here. I also bought a new shirt and some pants, not second hand.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> The neighbour's kids noticed - 'Oh Mr Nasty has light's on their Christmas Tree'.
> 
> I'm known as Mr Nasty as I dared complain 3 years ago about the junk the 'bob the builder' neighbour was burning on his wood burner in the house and it stunk my house out (their home is 100m away) - the said stove had no building regs and being in a 'clean air' area you can't burn any old building timber.
> 
> The kids must be terribly confused as I've been nothing but nice to them.  Bob is hated by everyone



Ooooer... 

And wood soaked in creosote, tar, oil or paint both smokes and stinks like blazes when it burns. My sympathies, as it's one of the few smells worse than cat farts...


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Nov 2020)

I may go for a bike ride, just to keep the freewheeling lifestyle going.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2020)

I've just put supper on to warm. I has a hungry.

The cats have been fed and have toddled off to snuggle up to their respective radiators.


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooooer...
> 
> And wood soaked in creosote, tar, oil or paint both smokes and stinks like blazes when it burns. My sympathies, as it's one of the few smells worse than cat farts...



MrsF laughed when I said what the kids said...


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> MrsF laughed when I said what the kids said...



Ooooer!


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2020)

Almost time for a  and MOTD


----------



## tyred (21 Nov 2020)

Enjoyed another leisurely Saturday afternoon ramble on the Rudge

I decided to investigate why my Raleigh Twenty was reluctant to change to third gear and often ended up in the neutral no man's land position between second and third the last time I rode it. I had thought the 48 year old hub was gunged up and I had plans to open it and wash it out and add fresh lube but I decided I didn't need to operate on the hub as I am reasonably certain that the problem is a sticky cable which didn't really respond to my attempts to work oil into it. I need to order a replacement I suppose.

Now trying to prove I'm not a robot by selecting images of traffic lights, tractors and fire hydrants from tiny pictures


----------



## tyred (21 Nov 2020)

My conclusion is that the revenue website is down as it repeatedly takes me back to the login page where I get to play find the traffic lights, crosswalks and palm trees.


----------



## tyred (21 Nov 2020)

I tried ye olde Internet Explorer in case it was a browser issue but the results are the same.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> I tried ye olde Internet Explorer in case it was a browser issue but the results are the same.


Google thinking you're a Not!
_"Unusual activity has been detected on your computer network"_

Have you been able to satisfy them you're not a Bot, and have you had the one of the person, where you've to pick out the squares with/without bodyparts?


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

Anyways, time to put the writing away and toddle off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Magpies (22 Nov 2020)

Assembled my bike yesterday  (and learnt some new things about how the rear derailleur is put together!) Torrential rain yesterday (Saturday) evening, so impatient to get out Sunday morning.


----------



## Magpies (22 Nov 2020)

First bike ride in Singapore ..... out as the sun was rising, and a nice 15 mile route running along the ocean, then inland along a cycle path through a patch of jungle back to base, with a few climbs and descents en route .


----------



## Magpies (22 Nov 2020)

First impressions ..... well-maintained paths all the way (they put my usual rut-filled E Anglian ones to shame ). Some new hazards - hard spiky tropical nuts on the path; many more people out jogging and cycling than I'm used to (big city, not rural E Anglia any longer!). Scary traffic on the main roads (big container lorries, moving fast, and not much leeway given to cyclists) - but the abundance of cycle trails where I'm staying means I can probably avoid the roads most of the time. All new, all exciting . Unaccustomed earth, indeed.


----------



## Magpies (22 Nov 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2020)

Fresh outside


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2020)

It's raining rather heavily


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2020)

Morning.
It is dry here with some streaky clouds.
Not getting up yet, drinking my 2nd .


----------



## DCLane (22 Nov 2020)

Magpies said:


> View attachment 559455
> View attachment 559456



Looks similar to Hong Kong and the paths there, although better maintained and wider.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2020)

On the basis I may need it someday, I'm translating my certificates into English.

This is pretty mundane.

It is surprising how often I find a German word that I understand and use every day but can't translate.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> On the basis I may need it someday, I'm translating my certificates into English.
> 
> This is pretty mundane.
> 
> It is surprising how often I find a German word that I understand and use every day but can't translate.



I’d offer to help, but as my only German comes from the old Commando War Comics back when I was a kid...

Unless you need a translation for “Achtung! Achtung! Englander pigdog!” I wouldn’t be much help.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I’d offer to help, but as my only German comes from the old Commando War Comics back when I was a kid...
> 
> Unless you need a translation for “Achtung! Achtung! Englander pigdog!” I wouldn’t be much help.



No, I don't think... hang on, I'll check...

No, not even the sociology certificate has that on it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2020)

Okay, language question: There are some job titles you can only use oif you are qualified. What are these called in English; "Professional titles"? that sounds a bit highfalutin' and academic.

I have a certificate saying I have permission to call myself a cabinet maker and permission to call myself an occupational therapist (sort of) what would those be called?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2020)

We are shrouded in fog here !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> Is it really plastic or something like cellophane?


It says Film not yet recycled! So I assume it is a form of plastic.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, language question: There are some job titles you can only use oif you are qualified. What are these called in English; "Professional titles"? that sounds a bit highfalutin' and academic.
> 
> I have a certificate saying I have permission to call myself a cabinet maker and permission to call myself an occupational therapist (sort of) what would those be called?


I think we would simply call them qualifications - the right to use the associated titles comes along with them.


----------



## Speicher (22 Nov 2020)

"Occupational Therapist" is a profession. So would the qualification be called Professional Qualification?


----------



## Speicher (22 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, language question: There are some job titles you can only use oif you are qualified. What are these called in English; "Professional titles"? that sounds a bit highfalutin' and academic.
> 
> I have a certificate saying I have permission to call myself a cabinet maker and permission to call myself an occupational therapist (sort of) what would those be called?





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think we would simply call them qualifications - the right to use the associated titles comes along with them.



@fossyant might know because he has a Professional Title.


----------



## DCLane (22 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, language question: There are some job titles you can only use oif you are qualified. What are these called in English; "Professional titles"? that sounds a bit highfalutin' and academic.
> 
> I have a certificate saying I have permission to call myself a cabinet maker and permission to call myself an occupational therapist (sort of) what would those be called?





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think we would simply call them qualifications - the right to use the associated titles comes along with them.



Not exactly @deptfordmarmoset

A qualification is those similar to GCSE / O-level / BTEC / A-level / HNC / HND / Degree / Master's / PhD or similar issued by an exam board or university / college.

A professional qualification is one usually issued by a professional body rather than an examining board or university and is specifically aimed at a career area; i.e. mine include a marketing qualification from the Chartered Institute of Marketing.

You've then got 'protected titles' so an Occupational Therapist is one. SWMBO is a Registered Dietitian and Registered Nutritionist, both of which are specific titles, i.e. no-one can call themselves that unless they've been approved.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bought 2 laptops with money saved from not eating out, etc. One today, one next week because of issues. I had to stand in a line to get in the store, as we are back in 3rd level precautions. Then I was asked what department, and had to wait for a department person to come and get me. I was going to go to the restaurant next door, (You eat in a big tent), but went home and started pruning my cherry tree instead. I have now finished lunch. That is the news from the Midwest. As far as I know, I have had the most interesting morning of anyone here. I also bought a new shirt and some pants, not second hand.


And is today meeting those same high marks so far?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Nov 2020)

I have some rain here, and about 5C here at the moment. I have successfully gotten the new laptop to function as I wish it to, much easier than past set-ups. I may start replacing computers more often, say once every five years. Right now, I usually wait until the operating system is no longer supported.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> And is today meeting those same high marks so far?


I get to go to mass in person. It is only about 6:30 a.m. here, though. Nice ride yesterday on the drop-bar 26" Panasonic MTB/tourer. I did almost freeze, though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2020)

I have a £50 eVoucher to spend at Tescos. My quandary is whether I can get £50's worth of imbibables and comestibles into one pannier or will I need 2.


----------



## Magpies (22 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My quandary is whether I can get £50's worth of imbibables and comestibles into one pannier or will I need 2.



£50 worth of marshmallows for a cold autumn evening ..... surely 2!


----------



## Magpies (22 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Looks similar to Hong Kong and the paths there, although better maintained and wider.



I've enjoyed the vibrancy of HK city centre. Haven't cycled there, however; I wonder if I would dare to! Packed with people (wherever I went, anyway).


----------



## DCLane (22 Nov 2020)

Magpies said:


> I've enjoyed the vibrancy of HK city centre. Haven't cycled there, however; I wonder if I would dare to! Packed with people (wherever I went, anyway).



On Sunday HK residents go cycling and walking. I found a bike hire place that rents road bikes and use the network of cycle paths.

The quality of bikes and riding skills varies a lot though.

Some have excellent bikes and the bike hire places stores them for a lot of rider's.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, language question: There are some job titles you can only use oif you are qualified. What are these called in English; "Professional titles"? that sounds a bit highfalutin' and academic.
> 
> I have a certificate saying I have permission to call myself a cabinet maker and permission to call myself an occupational therapist (sort of) what would those be called?


I would have thought you were within your rights to stick the word ‘Certified’ in front of the job titles, such as:

Certified Cabinet Maker
Certified Occupation Therapist
Certified Lunatic


----------



## Magpies (22 Nov 2020)

Not so mundane news ..... they are taking Covid very seriously in Singapore. Face masks are ubiquitous, gatherings limited to 5 from different households (although that will soon be eased, I hear). You have to 'check in' to any public place (eg., busy supermarkets) via a Govt phone app, which alerts you to self-isolate if anyone there at the same time as you is later found to test positive. These measures are not voluntary! 

But transmission is now down to virtually zero, and life is step-by-step returning to normal. I was surprised to learn that so far, they've had 58K cases in total ..... but <30 deaths!!


----------



## Jenkins (22 Nov 2020)

It's been a lovely morning out there - sunshine, blue skies, light winds. I know this because I can see it all outside the office window. 

Why wasn't it like this while I was off last week?


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

Sunny, mild and still here chez Casa Reynard.

I am currently watching Fulham v Everton on the telly, but I spent the whole morning splitting logs for firewood. Ended up having to take the chainsaw out to rescue the axe after it got wedged in a rather stubborn and knotty piece of wood, and no amount of bashing on the block would free it. In fact, I ended up splitting the block. 

As a result, I now ache all over. And I also have a dent in my shin where a log jumped off the wood pile and bit me.

Anyways, it's almost lunchtime. Another big bowl of alphabet soup awaits.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sunny, mild and still here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I am currently watching Fulham v Everton on the telly, but I spent the whole morning splitting logs for firewood. Ended up having to take the chainsaw out to rescue the axe after it got wedged in a rather stubborn and knotty piece of wood, and no amount of bashing on the block would free it. In fact, I ended up splitting the block.
> 
> ...


And then, when the sun sets, your team is playing my home town....


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2020)

Just spent an hour fixing my brother's Kuga as his windscreen washer packed up. Involved removing the wherl, about 15 clips and eventually got access to the water reservoir. Removed both pumps and found one of the rubber grommets had a filter on it. It was gunked up. 

Saved him a lengthy garage trip.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> It's been a lovely morning out there - sunshine, blue skies, light winds. I know this because I can see it all outside the office window.
> 
> Why wasn't it like this while I was off last week?


Answer:_ Because _you were off last week.

That was an easy one. Ask me another. 😄


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And then, when the sun sets, your team is playing my home town....


Arsenal NEED to win this one, so we probably won't. Unless Auba remembers how to score...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2020)

More bits listed on flea bay


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think we would simply call them qualifications - the right to use the associated titles comes along with them.





Speicher said:


> "Occupational Therapist" is a profession. So would the qualification be called Professional Qualification?



The thing is, I need to translate two certificates* for each; in both cases one is my graduation certificate, so it shows I'm qualified, and the other specifically says the person named "has permission to call themselves a _________________" 

*_Germans like certificates so much they give us two for everything_.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have a £50 eVoucher to spend at Tescos. My quandary is whether I can get £50's worth of imbibables and comestibles into one pannier or will I need 2.



I'd take two - and a backpack just in case... Although you could mitigate the volume needed by buying a job lot of smoked salmon, some schmear and a bag of bagels.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And then, when the sun sets, your team is playing my home town....



Indeed... I plan on getting the fire going, making a pot of tea and taking out my (inevitable) frustration on a pack of jammie dodgers...


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Arsenal NEED to win this one, so we probably won't. Unless Auba remembers how to score...



Yeah, tell me about it... We do need to win this one, but likewise, I don't think we will. It's got that smell about it...


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

Has anyone else's notifications gone a bit funny today?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'd take two - and a backpack just in case... Although you could mitigate the volume needed by buying a job lot of smoked salmon, some schmear and a bag of bagels.


Idleness put a stop to all that. Tomorrow's another day, apparently. Plus, I didn't want to tweak a slightly twingy back after getting cold and wet on a longish ride a couple of days ago.

The n on my keyboard is becomig very reluctat.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Idleness put a stop to all that. Tomorrow's another day, apparently. Plus, I didn't want to tweak a slightly twingy back after getting cold and wet on a longish ride a couple of days ago.
> 
> The n on my keyboard is becomig very reluctat.



Crumbs under the keys?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Has anyone else's notifications gone a bit funny today?



Mine look a lot tidier, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Indeed... I plan on getting the fire going, making a pot of tea and taking out my (inevitable) frustration on a pack of jammie dodgers...



I lit the stove this morning, decadent hedonist that I am...


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mine look a lot tidier, if that's what you mean.



Mine now come up individually rather than in groups, and the bold type has gone... Wonder if Shaun's been tweaking things.


----------



## mybike (22 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bought 2 laptops with money saved from not eating out, etc. One today, one next week because of issues. I had to stand in a line to get in the store, as we are back in 3rd level precautions. Then I was asked what department, and had to wait for a department person to come and get me. I was going to go to the restaurant next door, (You eat in a big tent), but went home and started pruning my cherry tree instead. I have now finished lunch. That is the news from the Midwest. As far as I know, I have had the most interesting morning of anyone here. I also bought a new shirt and some pants, not second hand.



Can't say I've had anything but new Y fronts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Crumbs under the keys?


Like as not.


----------



## mybike (22 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> Enjoyed another leisurely Saturday afternoon ramble on the Rudge
> 
> I decided to investigate why my Raleigh Twenty was reluctant to change to third gear and often ended up in the neutral no man's land position between second and third the last time I rode it. I had thought the 48 year old hub was gunged up and I had plans to open it and wash it out and add fresh lube but I decided I didn't need to operate on the hub as I am reasonably certain that the problem is a sticky cable which didn't really respond to my attempts to work oil into it. I need to order a replacement I suppose.
> 
> Now trying to prove I'm not a robot by selecting images of traffic lights, tractors and fire hydrants from tiny pictures



I used to have a device which forced oil down the cables of my motorbike. Can't say I used it very often.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Like as not.



Drat... because that's usually what causes the problem here...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> Can't say I've had anything but new Y fronts.



Did @Drago gift them to you?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> Can't say I've had anything but new Y fronts.


New laptops did not cost a lot, as the laptops go. Mrs. GA's has been worn out for a couple of years, and my computer has outlived its OS.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

Well, it's 0-0 at half time. I think we're lucky, we've played totally shite.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Nov 2020)

I am making a meatloaf with Italian sausage made from turkey, with peppers and onion incorporated into the mix.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

Will be slumming it with a jacket potato tonight.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Nov 2020)

I am planning a bike tour to the local Ferrero plant in the spring, maybe take a tour and get a crunch bar or sumthun. Maybe extend it to the sugar bush at Funks' Grove and the Lapidary Museum at the Funk Home, then go to the Dixie Truckers' Home (a famous truck stop) and maybe on in to Lincoln, Illinois(the only town Abraham Lincoln approved of being named for him. He christened the city with a watermelon, a statue of which is still on the grounds of Lincoln College) and throwing the bike aboard Amtrak to get home. Or I may just go to the Ferrero factory.


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Has anyone else's notifications gone a bit funny today?



Yes, I'm not getting notifications from the retirement thread.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, I'm not getting notifications from the retirement thread.



It's that, plus the bold type has gone from the alerts, and it's not grouping the alerts together anymore. And no, I haven't changed any settings...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Nov 2020)

Right then I'm going to watch the second half of Dirty Leeds v The Gurners before I cook dinner.

sweet & Sour Balti, mushroom rice and chilli bombay potato. Yum yum.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

Pfegh... Don't care is Pepe cost £72 million, he's a bloody idiot!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Nov 2020)

Crap head butt. Could have at least broken his nose.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Crap head butt. Could have at least broken his nose.



He shouldn't have done it, but the other guy milked it for all it was worth...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2020)

A lot of football for not a lot of goals.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

I think we dodged a bullet with that one.

But it sounds like it was a cracking game regardless - will be watching MOTD later.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Nov 2020)

It may have been a draw.

But I think Leeds won by one Oscar to nil.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Nov 2020)

Pepe was talking to reporters during the week, complaining about not getting enough game time. Well he won't be getting any for a while now. Plonker.
Also Auba isn't going to score if they don't get the ball to him. We need somebody who can bring the ball through, likw Ramsey used to do.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> It may have been a draw.
> 
> But I think Leeds won by one Oscar to nil.



Or should that be a Razzie?


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Nov 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> It may have been a draw.
> 
> But I think Leeds won by one Oscar to nil.


I'm just grateful their shooting was so poor. We could (and maybe should) have got slaughtered there!


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Pepe was talking to reporters during the week, complaining about not getting enough game time. Well he won't be getting any for a while now. Plonker.
> Also Auba isn't going to score if they don't get the ball to him. We need somebody who can bring the ball through, likw Ramsey used to do.



Or Ozil? 

Right now, Pepe is looking like a ridiculous waste of money. What the f*ck was Unai Emery thinking?


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Or Ozil?
> 
> Right now, Pepe is looking like a ridiculous waste of money. What the f*ck was Unai Emery thinking?


I don't think Ozil will play for us again but it might have been interesting to see if he could have done anything. We bought Willian to do that job didn't we? Also we were without Partey and Elneny. Next match we won't have Pepe and maybe Saka, so things aren't going to get any easier.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Nov 2020)

The next one to get disgruntled will be Lacazette. That would be a shame because he tries to get the ball to Auba whenever he can (and vice versa).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> It may have been a draw.
> 
> But I think Leeds won by one Oscar to nil.


Leeds are going to have to buy some more stamps. They put so many balls in the post.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I don't think Ozil will play for us again but it might have been interesting to see if he could have done anything. We bought Willian to do that job didn't we? Also we were without Partey and Elneny. Next match we won't have Pepe and maybe Saka, so things aren't going to get any easier.



You're right, don't think Ozil will ever play for us again. What a waste, really...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2020)

After extensive research I've concluded you are talking about "football".

In other news, I need a shave.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> The next one to get disgruntled will be Lacazette. That would be a shame because he tries to get the ball to Auba whenever he can (and vice versa).



There's something very odd going on behind the scenes... And it all started with the Sanchez flounce way back when. I think this will take a while to untangle yet.


----------



## DCLane (22 Nov 2020)

My 'no more bikes' regime's failing badly, although it's been two for under £20 to date. £3.20 for a lady's road bike can't be bad though  Collecting Wednesday hopefully as the seller's opposite my son's school.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have a £50 eVoucher to spend at Tescos. My quandary is whether I can get £50's worth of imbibables and comestibles into one pannier or will I need 2.


You'll need two, to balance your load out and stop you wobbling all over the road. 

One might give the wrong impression.


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2020)

I cleaned and tidied my living room today and I did manage to get a few miles in without getting too wet. Got a few groceries whilst I was out.

Had toasted wholemeal bread with smoked salmon (bought on yellow sticker ) and scrambled egg and mushrooms for tea. Have a packet of liquorice all sorts (Bassetts of course) for dessert and two bottles of Smithwcks in the fridge for later.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (22 Nov 2020)

Just watched the first two episodes of James May’ cooking show on Prime.

I thought it was excellent.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The thing is, I need to translate two certificates* for each; in both cases one is my graduation certificate, so it shows I'm qualified, and the other specifically says the person named "has permission to call themselves a _________________"
> 
> **Germans like certificates so much they give us two for everything.*


Pay packets?


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Has anyone else's notifications gone a bit funny today?


Today, mine started last week, after the upgrade.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Pay packets?



No, just certificates unfortunately.

In theory having two qualifications means I get more money though, as I've had 6 years of training...


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> *No,* just certificates unfortunately.
> 
> In theory having two qualifications means I get more money though, as I've had 6 years of training...


Pity that, even if you do get more. Twice as much would be nicer.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I would have thought you were within your rights to stick the word ‘Certified’ in front of the job titles, such as:
> 
> Certified Cabinet Maker
> Certified Occupation Therapist
> Certified Lunatic


In England you need a certificate to keep a lunatic, just ask at your local police station.*

*Police are in charge of issuing these certificates.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I would have thought you were within your rights to stick the word ‘Certified’ in front of the job titles, such as:
> 
> Certified Cabinet Maker
> Certified Occupation Therapist
> Certified Lunatic



They'll figure the last one out by themselves


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Yes, I'm not getting notifications from the retirement thread.


Check "All", not just " Unread".


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Pity that, even if you do get more. Twice as much would be nicer.



No, but I can't complain as after becoming a journeyman carpenter I was able to get my Occupational Therapy training for nothing because I have Asthma, and it bumped up my salary to the same as a master carpenter. 

Coincidentally a colleague decided to take their master cabinet maker qualification at about the same time; it cost him 20 000€ and he had to do all kinds of boring maths and stuff as well.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Today, mine started last week, after the upgrade.



Errr, in that case, maybe we should ask Shaun to downgrade the upgrade...


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Errr, in that case, maybe we should ask Shaun to downgrade the upgrade...


"Resummerize Alerts" tried?


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> "Resummerize Alerts" tried?



Yes, that's sorted out part of it... Still hunting down my nice bold type.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yes, that's sorted out part of it... Still hunting down my nice bold type.


Where are you missing the bold type?


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Where are you missing the bold type?
> View attachment 559621



On my alerts.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2020)

Anyways, time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2020)

Fried chicken strips, mashed carrot and sweet potatoes, as well as tater tots for dinner. I have to work up to Thanksgiving on Thursday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2020)

That will be a roast duck, with potatoes fried in duck grease and an applesauce gravy. A pumpkin pie and maybe a sweet potato pie will be present.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

Didn't sleep so well last night, so I'm going to head off a bit earlier. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Didn't sleep so well last night, so I'm going to head off a bit earlier. Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2020)

Monday morning again not many left in 2020


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Check "All", not just " Unread".



It looks like the retirement thread is on ignore for some reason, it says at the top of the page unignore but clicking that brings up do you want to delete the retirement thread. strange.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> It looks like the retirement thread is on ignore for some reason, it says at the top of the page unignore but clicking that brings up do you want to delete the retirement thread. strange.


It's a wierd 'upgrade' or summat, to the forum. Just click 'delete' and it deletes your choice to ignore it (not the thread!)


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's a wierd 'upgrade' or summat, to the forum. Just click 'delete' and it deletes your choice to ignore it (not the thread!)



Thank you.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Thank you.


No probs. I've just started a thread in site support. You maybe tapped/clicked on the silly 'ignore' thingy down the right side of the screen..


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2020)

First icy ride from work last night.. 







Quite festive, too! 🤶🎅


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> No probs. I've just started a thread in site support. You maybe tapped/clicked on the silly 'ignore' thingy down the right side of the screen..



Its all working again as it should now, possible culprit my fat fingers using my tablet.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2020)

It's chilly outside


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am planning a bike tour to the local Ferrero plant in the spring, maybe take a tour and get a crunch bar or sumthun. Maybe extend it to the sugar bush at Funks' Grove and the Lapidary Museum at the Funk Home, then go to the Dixie Truckers' Home (a famous truck stop) and maybe on in to Lincoln, Illinois(the only town Abraham Lincoln approved of being named for him. He christened the city with a watermelon, a statue of which is still on the grounds of Lincoln College) and throwing the bike aboard Amtrak to get home. Or I may just go to the Ferrero factory.


I'd like to visit that watermelon !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> After extensive research I've concluded you are talking about "football".
> 
> In other news, I need a shave.


Oh! That's what they were talking about ! I fell asleep !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2020)

Morning.
There is sunshine with cloud here this morning .
Yesterday I repaired my friend's seed scatterer thingy. It is a little wheeled hopper which scatters seed or should do if working properly. The plastic lever which is used to open and close the variable slots had broken . Flimsy thing ! I used a metal lever off an old petrol lawnmower to fix it. I had to file the fixing hole out to fit it . It took a while as I didn't have a large drill which would fit in the chuck of my drill.
Later on in the afternoon a neighbour asked me to look at a vacuum cleaner which wasn't working . It was complicated and took a while to figure out how it worked. Not sure If I frightened it into submission by looking at it but it seems to be working now .


----------



## Speicher (23 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> It looks like the retirement thread is on ignore for some reason, it says at the top of the page unignore but clicking that brings up do you want to delete the retirement thread. strange.



I think it means "do you want to delete it from your ignore list". @classic33 had the same problem.


----------



## tyred (23 Nov 2020)

I've just realised that I forgot to buy bananas when I went shopping yesterday.


----------



## Speicher (23 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> I've just realised that I forgot to buy bananas when I went shopping yesterday.



No banana fritters today then?


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> I think it means "do you want to delete it from your ignore list". @classic33 had the same problem.



Thats what it means, but its not put very well, I didn't think I had the power to delete the thread but wasn't sure so didn't want to take the chance.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

Chilly, sunny and a bit breezy here chez Casa Reynard. We also had a frost overnight.

Have had a kitchen morning - am making a big cauldron of my sweet potato, parsnip and chickpea tikka masala. Am also adding kale to it, as I have some that wants using. Looking forward to it already 

I need to move some firewood, but an afternoon of paperwork awaits.

But first, a big bowl of alphabet soup, and the last of the mustard and cider pork on some toast.


----------



## Speicher (23 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Thats what it means, but its not put very well, I didn't think I had the power to delete the thread but wasn't sure so didn't want to take the chance.


The power to delete a thread eh?


----------



## rockyroller (23 Nov 2020)

it's raining & dark out. would have been a good Monday to call-out or work from home & light a fire


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Nov 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Just watched the first two episodes of James May’ cooking show on Prime.
> 
> I thought it was excellent.


We've watched all the episodes. Absolutely brilliant. Trifle recipe genius. We're going to be making his chicken and mushroom pie sometime this week (not the vegetarian half though).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2020)

It was most decidedly a 2 pannier shop!


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

Right, that's me done and dusted for the day. Now I can chill for a bit. 

Have been watching an absolutely stunning sunset.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It was most decidedly a 2 pannier shop!



Ooooooh, what did you get? Anything interesting?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooooooh, what did you get? Anything interesting?


I won a victory over the duty manager who had to back down on initial refusals to honour the voucher for non-food goods, plus two apologies. Tesco seem to want to treat vouchers as food only vouchers which is not what they were - they're essentially gift vouchers. I got a turkey breast as a standby Christmas meal and a red cabbage because I fancy some braised red cabbage and apple.

I got the vouchers for participating in an ONS covid infection survey. The remaining 4x£25 vouchers will not be going to Tescos.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I won a victory over the duty manager who had to back down on initial refusals to honour the voucher for non-food goods, plus two apologies. Tesco seem to want to treat vouchers as food only vouchers which is not what they were - they're essentially gift vouchers. I got a turkey breast as a standby Christmas meal and a red cabbage because I fancy some braised red cabbage and apple.
> 
> I got the vouchers for participating in an ONS covid infection survey. The remaining 4x£25 vouchers will not be going to Tescos.



Hmm...

Mind you, a supermarket is only as good as its manager. But if they're gift vouchers, then it shouldn't matter whether you spend them on tea or toasters...


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2020)

I went out for a ride this morning despite having a headache . I thought kill or cure ! I think the cold air number or froze it as it went ! It came back this afternoon when I got home !  I went to bed and had a nap . It seems to have gone now .


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

Right, I think a  might be in order.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have been watching an absolutely stunning sunset.


yikes! already? don't think ours ever came up today


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

rockyroller said:


> yikes! already? don't think ours ever came up today



Sunset's about 10 to 4 in this neck of the woods.

Red sky at night, shepherd's delight. Should be a good day for being outdoors tomorrow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, I think a  might be in order.



I think I'll join you.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Sunset's about 10 to 4 in this neck of the woods.
> 
> Red sky at night, shepherd's delight. Should be a good day for being outdoors tomorrow.



True, we had a crimson orange sky as I rode back from work.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I think I'll join you.



Custard cream?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Mind you, a supermarket is only as good as its manager. But if they're gift vouchers, then it shouldn't matter whether you spend them on tea or toasters...


Hmm, the duty manager blamed upper management for not notifying them that the exclusion had been removed. This might be true - I had a similar refusal at a different Tesco last week. 

I don't think I can be bothered to write a formal complaint though...


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hmm, the duty manager blamed upper management for not notifying them that the exclusion had been removed. This might be true - I had a similar refusal at a different Tesco last week.
> 
> I don't think I can be bothered to write a formal complaint though...



Naah, you got it sorted eventually, so you may as well let it lie.

On the other hand, if you find a mouse hibernating in that red cabbage...


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Custard cream?



Just the one then.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (23 Nov 2020)

Thank God Adnams deliver.

Now have five cases of Ghost Ship in the garage.

Should keep me going until lockdown finishes.

Cheers!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> On the other hand, if you find a mouse hibernating in that red cabbage...


Why, have you lost one?


----------



## tyred (23 Nov 2020)

Pot of homemade vegetable soup sitting simmering and have some nice crusty bread


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just the one then.



*INCOMING*


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Why, have you lost one?



Not me, but Lexi might have...  Or was that her catnip cigar.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2020)

Great news today:

The staff Christmas party is cancelled.

I did try to look disappointed.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Nov 2020)

Just had to step out of the room to do a little happy dance (in silence). My painfully shy daughter just volunteered to play her violin (and then did, twice) in front of the rest of the online junior orchestra.

Had she heard me celebrating, she would have been all embarrassed and it would have been counterproductive. But still had to be done


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> The power to delete a thread eh?


Or another poster!


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I won a victory over the duty manager who had to back down on initial refusals to honour the voucher for non-food goods, *plus two apologies.* Tesco seem to want to treat vouchers as food only vouchers which is not what they were - they're essentially gift vouchers. I got a turkey breast as a standby Christmas meal and a red cabbage because I fancy some braised red cabbage and apple.
> 
> I got the vouchers for participating in an ONS covid infection survey. The remaining 4x£25 vouchers will not be going to Tescos.


What'll you be using the apologies on/with?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> What'll you be using the apologies on/with?


Self-preening mostly


----------



## Speicher (23 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Or another poster!



Yes, that too!


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Just had to step out of the room to do a little happy dance (in silence). My painfully shy daughter just volunteered to play her violin (and then did, twice) in front of the rest of the online junior orchestra.
> 
> Had she heard me celebrating, she would have been all embarrassed and it would have been counterproductive. But still had to be done



Wohooooo! Awesome!


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yes, that too!


I had that for a short while. 
Similar message to the Delete A Thread one.


----------



## Speicher (23 Nov 2020)

I tried to purchase some alcohol free cider with my on-line order (to be delivered yesterday evening). Asda deleted it from my order because they cannot deliver alcohol after 8pm.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> I tried to purchase some alcohol free cider with my on-line order (to be delivered yesterday evening). Asda deleted it from my order because they cannot deliver alcohol after 8pm.


Ask them to deliver it before 8pm.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2020)

In a few days it will be six months since I imbibed an alcoholic beverage..


----------



## Speicher (23 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Ask them to deliver it before 8pm.



I am on their list of "shielded/vulnerable" customers, but still some of the delivery slots carry a delivery charge of £6 or more. So I chose one of their cheapest slots, £3 or thereabouts.


----------



## Speicher (23 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> In a few days it will be six months since I imbibed an alcoholic beverage..



Until yesterday evening I had not eaten any chocolate for five months. It took Lindt Excellence chocolate to break my resolve.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am on their list of "shielded/vulnerable" customers, but still some of the delivery slots carry a delivery charge of £6 or more. So I chose one of their cheapest slots, £3 or thereabouts.


They can't fulfill their side of the contract, ask for a partial refund. In lieu of an earlier time slot.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> In a few days it will be six months since I imbibed an alcoholic beverage..





Speicher said:


> Until yesterday evening I had not eaten any chocolate for five months. It took Lindt Excellence chocolate to break my resolve.


Well done the pair of you.
I'd find the no chocolate harder to deal with.


----------



## tyred (23 Nov 2020)

My online dance class has been cancelled as the instructor has the cold.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

Curry time. Full works.

Including poppadoms for the cat.

I may be some time...


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

Mmmmmmmm, that was good... 

Also had half a lovely ripe mango for dessert.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> In a few days it will be six months since I imbibed an alcoholic beverage..



Cool! 

We teetotalers need to stick together, you know


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Until yesterday evening I had not eaten any chocolate for five months. It took Lindt Excellence chocolate to break my resolve.



Chapeau!  Buttttttttttttttt... A little of what you fancy is no bad thing. Nowt wrong with a little bit of choccy every now and again.

Green & Black 60% with ginger is my go-to


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Well done the pair of you.
> I'd find the no chocolate harder to deal with.



No chocolate would be a downright bloody disaster!!!


----------



## DCLane (23 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cool!
> 
> We teetotalers need to stick together, you know



Almost 10 years for me. I don't miss it.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Almost 10 years for me. I don't miss it.



Pretty well much 20 years for me.

Being pint-sized, it doesn't take much to get me tiddly. Not a good idea when doing a lot of driving. So I gave up what little I did drink, and quite frankly, I don't miss it. Throw in the fact dad was an alcoholic, it's enough to put anyone off.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Monday morning again *not many left in 2020*


Thankfully!


----------



## Jenkins (23 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> But first, a big bowl of alphabet soup, and the last of the mustard and cider pork on some toast.


Did you make an encyclopaedia's worth of alphabet soup?


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Did you make an encyclopaedia's worth of alphabet soup?



Probably. But I did finish the last of it at lunchtime. 

Roasted tomato and mediterranean veg is next on the agenda.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Nov 2020)

It was finally sausage baguettes for tea at the Jenkins residence today. On Saturday I forgot to get the suasages out of the freezer. On Sunday I remembered the sausages before I went to work, but the only rolls left in Lidl by the time I got there after work were cheese topped thingies so didn't bother. This morning I was at Lidl by 08:30 so got the fresh cooked batch.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Nov 2020)

Putting the BBC iPlayer on stops our work laptops going into slep mode making it appear that you are still online & working should you feel the need to pop out for a quick hour's bike ride on a gloriously sunny but cold afternoon.

Or so I'm told


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Putting the BBC iPlayer on stops our work laptops going into slep mode making it appear that you are still online & working should you feel the need to pop out for a quick hour's bike ride on a gloriously sunny but cold afternoon.
> 
> Or so I'm told



How very Slytherin of you


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cool!
> 
> We teetotalers need to stick together, you know


And us drinkers can't. Harrumph!


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And us drinkers can't. Harrumph!



But we're all cyclists, and well, birds of a feather... 

And I do drink...

Tea by the gallon.


----------



## postman (23 Nov 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Thank God Adnams deliver.
> 
> Now have five cases of Ghost Ship in the garage.
> 
> ...


Right then cover the light of the torch,pull your balaclava over your head,be quiet,and spray paint the security light.It's that garage over there.and dont drop the cases as we make our getaway.He will have no idea it's us.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> But we're all cyclists, and well, birds of a feather...
> 
> And I do drink...
> 
> Tea by the gallon. .


Ahemm


Reynard said:


> Not sure my bladder would cope with eight pints of tea!!!


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> But we're all cyclists, and well, birds of a feather...
> 
> And I do drink...
> 
> Tea by the gallon.



I do not drink port by the Galleon, I use a Schooner instead.


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2020)




----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Ahemm



I never said that I drank a gallon of tea in one go!


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> I do not drink port by the Galleon, I use a Schooner instead.



Hmmm... That's either 2/3 of a pint or 1/2 a pint depending on what's in the glass...


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2020)

Anyways, time for me to toodle pipski. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I never said that I drank a gallon of tea in one go!


Drinking it by the gallon, but using a smaller cup?


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for me to toodle pipski. Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi

A Danny Boy moment!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Sithi
> 
> A Danny Boy moment!


London derriere?


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> London derriere?


No Broadsword calling, that's for certain.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2020)

Morning another dark start to the day outside.
Time to start getting in gear


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Probably. But I did finish the last of it at lunchtime.
> 
> Roasted tomato and mediterranean veg is next on the agenda.


There could be a person trapped in a canning factory and you have been ignoring their messages for help !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2020)

Morning .
It is grey but dry here at the moment . I can see some bright pink on the horizon .
I put some silicone sealant on the edges of a worktop yesterday and it hasn't gone off .  It was an old tube. It looks like I'm going to have to wash it all off again .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (24 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I put some silicone sealant on the edges of a worktop yesterday and it hasn't gone off .  It was an old tube. It looks like I'm going to have to wash it all off again .



Fortunately, with the lockdown in force you probably have plenty of extra spare time to sit there and watch it dry?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2020)

I have finally admitted to myself.....

There's no more Marmite to be scraped from the jar! 
It's empty, devoid of yeasty loveliness, rinsed out and recycled.. 
It is, in fact, an ex-marmite receptacle. 

😔


----------



## Moon bunny (24 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have finally admitted to myself.....
> 
> There's no more Marmite to be scraped from the jar!
> It's empty, devoid of yeasty loveliness, rinsed out and recycled..
> ...


So what are you going to stick shoe soles on with now?


----------



## postman (24 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have finally admitted to myself.....
> 
> There's no more Marmite to be scraped from the jar!
> It's empty, devoid of yeasty loveliness, rinsed out and recycled..
> ...


My word you are the first person i kinow,and i am 70.That has finished a jar of marmite.


----------



## postman (24 Nov 2020)

Mundane mundaneness i am waiting to have a haircut,well a blade thingy actually.My tonsorial artitse is finishing her breakfast.No photos with the flash option the light just bounces of the head and ruins the photograph.


----------



## pawl (24 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have finally admitted to myself.....
> 
> There's no more Marmite to be scraped from the jar!
> It's empty, devoid of yeasty loveliness, rinsed out and recycled..
> ...




Sad sad day😢😢😢😉


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have finally admitted to myself.....
> 
> There's no more Marmite to be scraped from the jar!
> It's empty, devoid of yeasty loveliness, rinsed out and recycled..
> ...


I noticed that Tescos stocked Marmite hummus yesterday. I didn't buy any.


----------



## dave r (24 Nov 2020)

A mundane day, I've washing out, I've stripped the bed and I've mopped the lounge floor, next I'm going to make the bed, vac the carpets and do the polishing, just having a  before I start.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2020)

Moon bunny said:


> So what are you going to stick shoe soles on with now?


Probably have to use that offal of Beelzebub, Peanut Butter 🤮


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I noticed that Tescos stocked Marmite hummus yesterday. I didn't buy any.


#meneither!! 🤮


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> #meneither!! 🤮


You might as well scoop plain hummus out with Twiglets. Or with Marmite flavoured crisps.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> My word you are the first person i kinow,and i am 70.That has finished a jar of marmite.


Thank you! I'm about to buy a new jar so by the time I'm your age, (I'm 68) I might be getting to the bottom of this one 😂


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Thank you! I'm about to buy a new jar so by the time I'm your age, (I'm 68) I might be getting to the bottom of this one 😂


I am 60, and I hope to never see a jar of Marmite. Reputation precedes.


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2020)

@Reynard - the Schooners you are thinking of are probs the Australian version.

The glassware that I use holds about 75ml, which might be as much as three tablespoonsful. I like the "old-fashioned" ones that are without a stem, like the one on the far left in this photo from the John Lewis website.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am 60, and I hope to never see a jar of Marmite. Reputation precedes.


If you PM me your address, I could send you some (as long as the FDA doesn't take it into the wilderness and nuke it, that is! )


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2020)

Mild, overcast and very breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning hauling firewood from the back of the wood. I am suitably cream crackered.

I didn't bother putting my blue recycling wheelie bin out yesterday because there wasn't enough in it to make it worthwhile putting out. Likewise with the black bag.

Almost lunchtime, and I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - the Schooners you are thinking of are probs the Australian version.
> 
> The glassware that I use holds about 75ml, which might be as much as three tablespoonsful. I like the "old-fashioned" ones that are without a stem, like the one on the far left in this photo from the John Lewis website.
> 
> View attachment 559878



Erm no.

Newcastle Brown Ale (the beer of choice in my undergraduate days back in the mid 90s) was always served in a schooner. Which is half a pint.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2020)

I like marmite, and I like peanut butter (smooth) and I like hummus.

But combining the former with either of the latter is a bit much.


----------



## postman (24 Nov 2020)

Ok haircut never took place.Tonsorial artiste wanted a walk out instead.But near the end I was treated to a latte and a wonderful pork pie.Much better than a haircut.


----------



## Speicher (24 Nov 2020)

postman said:


> Ok haircut never took place.Tonsorial artiste wanted a walk out instead.But near the end I was treated to a latte and a wonderful pork pie.Much better than a haircut.



What about the pork pie hat?


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2020)

Hmm... I think I'd rather have the pork pie. 

Anyways, I have done the firewood haulage for the day. It is mostly a mix of field maple, hawthorn and hazel, with the odd lump of cherry thrown in for good measure. Was a lovely day to be out in the wood.

And I've been watching a most wonderful sunset.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2020)

Right, it's that time of an afternoon where a  and some biskits are called for.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2020)

Well that's another working day done and dusted


----------



## Eziemnaik (24 Nov 2020)

https://summit.news/2020/11/24/mysterious-metal-monolith-discovered-in-remote-area-of-utah-desert/





Don't touch it!!!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2020)

A thought re my abstinence, yesterday. 

I'm having steak & ale pie for dinner.. Does that count? 🤔 😔


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> https://summit.news/2020/11/24/mysterious-metal-monolith-discovered-in-remote-area-of-utah-desert/
> View attachment 559943
> 
> Don't touch it!!!


There's a thread about this..


----------



## Phaeton (24 Nov 2020)

Oh dear the whole village has been plunged into darkness!


----------



## Phaeton (24 Nov 2020)

Power came back just enough time for wife to blow out candles for it to go off again


----------



## DCLane (24 Nov 2020)

My last lecture until March has been done *

* That is unless they a) decide I'm doing more teaching or b) one of my colleagues goes off sick and I'm asked to cover for them


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Power came back just enough time for wife to blow out candles for it to go off again


Do you have four candles? 🤔


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2020)

Just had sticky toffee pudding with custard


----------



## Phaeton (24 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Do you have four candles? 🤔


Not any more but we do have some hose


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Not any more but we do have some hose



I can sort that for you...


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2020)

A reprise of the curry, right down to the poppydoms. 

Madam will get her share later.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Nov 2020)

Work may be boring, but working from home is even worse. Today consisted of completing madatory e-learning courses of...

Responsibility for information
Diversity & Inclusion
Health & safety
Something else so dull it has already been wiped from my mind.
Which used exactly the same courses as when they last had to be completed two years ago and two years before that.

Had to go out for an hour's lunchtime fast ride to clear my head.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Work may be boring, but working from home is even worse. Today consisted of completing madatory e-learning courses of...
> 
> Responsibility for information
> Diversity & Inclusion
> ...


That last one will be the one they test you on.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> If you PM me your address, I could send you some (as long as the FDA doesn't take it into the wilderness and nuke it, that is! )


They will.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Erm no.
> 
> Newcastle Brown Ale (the beer of choice in my undergraduate days back in the mid 90s) was always served in a schooner. Which is half a pint.


18 to 32 ounces in The States.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> 18 to 32 ounces in The States.



Fluid ounces? Or just... ounces?


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> They will.


Is that because it may be illegal to possess?


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Fluid ounces? Or just... ounces?


Fluid ounces. Most places around me serve 32 fl oz. Except the bar named, appropriately for the conversation, Schooners. 20 fl.oz.., in a glass like a sherry glass.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fluid ounces. Most places around me serve 32 fl oz. Except the bar named, appropriately for the conversation, Schooners. 20 fl.oz.., in a glass like a sherry glass.



32 fluid ounces is more than a pint and a half!


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2020)

That makes it just over three times the volume of my favourite "Hello Kitty" mug, which is bang on half a pint.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2020)

Anyways, bed for me, via a nice hot bath with lots of scented bubbles. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is that because it may be illegal to possess?


Illegal to import, not possess, most likely..

Weapon of Marmite Deliciousness


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2020)

Another dark outside start to the day here.
Feels quite mild though.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2020)

Morning.
The rumours of rain are true ! I've been out to put our dustbin out and it is wet out .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2020)

Our bar of soap downstairs has snapped in half !  Should I drill and pin it or is there any glue which I could use to mend it ?


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Our bar of soap downstairs has snapped in half !  Should I drill and pin it or is there any glue which I could use to mend it ?


Cable ties.. Should work! 👌


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2020)

Black bin day, today.
I wonder where I'll find it once it's been emptied 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2020)

Oh! That mess I made with that silicone sealer I put on the ends of that worktop was horrible . I tried using white spirit and cellulose thinners to try to remove the goo without much success. I eventually got it to a state where I could apply some fresh sealer from a new tube. The worktop shelf is now back in place and I can get back to tinkering with my bike frame .


----------



## DCLane (25 Nov 2020)

Decorator doing the hall-way and all internal doors since Monday finishes today hopefully. He's been busy.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2020)

It's started raining. My weather app said 10.00am for ☔.. 
I want my money back!


----------



## pawl (25 Nov 2020)

Bin collected this morning.They were playing Christmas music


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Our bar of soap downstairs has snapped in half !  Should I drill and pin it or is there any glue which I could use to mend it ?



Why don't you smooth down the fracture and pretend they are both off springs from the bigger bar


----------



## Ripple (25 Nov 2020)

Driving licence cannot be used as a proof of address because it hasn't got a date on it.
Never heard that before.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Nov 2020)

Ripple said:


> Driving licence cannot be used as a proof of address because it hasn't got a date on it.
> Never heard that before.


I wonder how many are just now searching for their driving license to check?


----------



## Ripple (25 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I wonder how many are just now searching for their driving license to check?


I think it's just an excuse not to give me a job.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2020)

I just found 4 prints of formula one racing cars with drivers viewed from above on top of my wardrobe. They are 27 1/2 inches by 6 1/4 of Williams Montoya, Ferrari Schumacher, McLaren Coulthard, Bar Villeneuve.


----------



## Ripple (25 Nov 2020)

Ripple said:


> I think it's just an excuse not to give me a job.


Hmmm. Got the job though.


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2020)

Sucettes bacon?  

A recipe popped up on Pinterest that I would like to try. A small ball of Mozarella goes into a larger ball of minced beef mixture and inside an ring of onion, wrapped with bacon and then baked. Could you use any cheese instead of the Mozzarella?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2020)

oldwheels said:


> I wonder how many are just now searching for their driving license to check?


I just did! It's on line no. 3. It's also contained within the licence number, though not in the usual order: YMMDDY

That just kept me occupied for a minute of my life.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Bin collected this morning.They were playing Christmas music


You have musical dustbins ?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Sucettes bacon?
> 
> A recipe popped up on Pinterest that I would like to try. A small ball of Mozarella goes into a larger ball of minced beef mixture and inside an ring of onion, wrapped with bacon and then baked. Could you use any cheese instead of the Mozzarella?


I would. I like Cheddar .


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Nov 2020)

Gosh, the Russian spammers are active today.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Nov 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Gosh, the Russian spammers are active today.


Have they been reading the 'Trump' thread.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Gosh, the Russian spammers are active today.


Less to interfere with in The States.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just did! It's on line no. 3. It's also contained within the licence number, though not in the usual order: YMMDDY
> 
> That just kept me occupied for a minute of my life.


That be your date of birth, not the date on the day.. 🎂


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> You have musical dustbins ?



Yes, and he leaves a note for the bin men.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yes, and he leaves a note for the bin men.


That's only natural.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2020)

Murky, blustery and just a little bit soggy here chez Casa Reynard today.

I didn't sleep well, because they were doing work on the railway. Between the arc lights, the sound of machinery clanking past and every so often the house bouncing up and down as they were thumping something, it was rather hard to drift off...

Anyways, I spent the morning processing a whole case of tomatoes, separating out the ones that could be stored and chopping up and roasting (with balsamic vinegar) the ones that needed using. I have also roasted peppers, garlic, onions and courgette.

Those mixed veg will join some of the tomatoes in a pot of soup. The rest of the tomatoes will go in the fridge.

Almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Why don't you smooth down the fracture and pretend they are both off springs from the bigger bar



Ah. Mitosis.

That's the same way bacteria reproduce.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Sucettes bacon?
> 
> A recipe popped up on Pinterest that I would like to try. A small ball of Mozarella goes into a larger ball of minced beef mixture and inside an ring of onion, wrapped with bacon and then baked. Could you use any cheese instead of the Mozzarella?



You could do, but it might not melt. The advantage of mozzarella is its low melting temperature.

Sounds quite tasty, though.


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> You could do, but it might not melt. The advantage of mozzarella is its low melting temperature.
> 
> Sounds quite tasty, though.



You suggested buffalo mozzarella in a previous query of mine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> You suggested buffalo mozzarella in a previous query of mine.


Shouldn't all mozzarella be from a buffalo?


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Shouldn't all mozzarella be from a buffalo?




Good question! I think last time I chose a weak version of that cheese. Can you get weak and strong versions? I usually stick with Gouda cheese, or other more usual type.

Btw does anyone else use Pinterest? It's not just for knitting and sewing etc, but all sorts of subjects.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Have they been reading the 'Trump' thread.


Probably.


Gravity Aided said:


> Less to interfere with in The States.


Possibly. Unless they intend to stir up trouble to try and overturn the result. If they are doing this on our little cycling forum what are they up to on the well known sites?


----------



## raleighnut (25 Nov 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Probably.
> Possibly. Unless they intend to stir up trouble to try and overturn the result. If they are doing this on our little cycling forum what are they up to on the well known sites?


Maybe Nige has been pulling a few strings.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Good question! I think last time I chose a weak version of that cheese. Can you get weak and strong versions? I usually stick with Gouda cheese, or other more usual type.
> 
> Btw does anyone else use Pinterest? It's not just for knitting and sewing etc, but all sorts of subjects.


Bicycles on there,too.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> You suggested buffalo mozzarella in a previous query of mine.



Quite probably, but buffalo mozzarella is a bit spendy for cooking with - it's probably best left to having in a salad with tomato, basil, avocado, salt, freshly-ground black pepper and a drizzle of really good extra virgin olive oil... 



Speicher said:


> Good question! I think last time I chose a weak version of that cheese. Can you get weak and strong versions? I usually stick with Gouda cheese, or other more usual type.
> 
> Btw does anyone else use Pinterest? It's not just for knitting and sewing etc, but all sorts of subjects.



Mozzarella is a very mild flavour regardless of what milk it's made from, although buffalo mozzarella has the most of what little flavour it does have. If you're looking for a pungent version, there isn't one. Although I have noticed that Tesco sell smoked mozzarella...


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2020)

Although if you like blue cheese @Speicher then why not use a cube of Dolcelatte instead? That would give it the ooomph in the flavour department, and as it's relatively soft in texture, should melt.

Something like gouda or cheddar is probably too firm and won't have the same ooze and string factor.


----------



## DCLane (25 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Something like gouda or cheddar is probably too firm and won't have the same ooze and string factor.



Last week's shopping delivery has some cubes of Seriously Strong soft Scottish cheddar. Tastes weird but may be OK in cooking. That might do it.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> Last week's shopping delivery has some cubes of Seriously Strong soft Scottish cheddar. Tastes weird but may be OK in cooking. That might do it.



Squishy cheddar? Hmm...


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2020)

Anyways, I've removed the skins from the roasted tomatoes. Half have been put in a tupperware in the fridge for later use, and the other half is now in the pot of soup currently simmering away on the hob alongside the other vegetables.

I also split a bin of logs as it decided to stop raining. My right elbow is now really sore for some reason.

Anyways, time for a  and the last two custard creams.

I will have to put another packet of biskits in the barrel - the thing is, what sort?


----------



## DCLane (25 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Squishy cheddar? Hmm...



This stuff: https://www.seriouslycheddar.co.uk/products/spreadable-original/

Not for me and I've 9 of a pack of 10 left.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> This stuff: https://www.seriouslycheddar.co.uk/products/spreadable-original/
> 
> Not for me and I've 9 of a pack of 10 left.



Oh, that stuff... I can take it or leave it. I might buy a tub very occasionally to scratch the itch, or if it turns up on sticker, but there are plenty of other cheeses ahead of it in the pecking order.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2020)

I've eaten the last of my home grown carrots 🥕 😔 
They grew really well in my old redundant glass recycling bin.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've eaten the last of my home grown carrots 🥕 😔
> They grew really well in my old redundant glass recycling bin.



And I bet they tasted really good compared to bought ones.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2020)

Hmmm, I'm stuck for deciding which biskits to put in the barrel next. I have a choice of the following:

Dark chocolate suggestives
Chocolate chip suggestives
Plain suggestives
Shortbread fingers
Pink wafers
Jammie Dodgers
Fruit shortcakes
Custard creams

Oops, I didn't realise I had this many biskits...


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've eaten the last of my home grown carrots 🥕 😔
> They grew really well in my old redundant glass recycling bin.


 ooh --- I have got one of those giant green crates. What variety of carrot did you use?


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, I'm stuck for deciding which biskits to put in the barrel next. I have a choice of the following:
> 
> Dark chocolate suggestives
> Chocolate chip suggestives
> ...



Dark Choc suggestives please


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> And I bet they tasted really good compared to bought ones.



They did, indeed! And good fun getting No1 grandson to choose which ones to pull for dinner, too 😊 


Speicher said:


> ooh --- I have got one of those giant green crates. What variety of carrot did you use?


I have the packet in the shed. I'll have a look and let you know 👍🏼
I sowed three rows, a few weeks apart to save getting a glut.


----------



## Old jon (25 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> 32 fluid ounces is more than a pint and a half!


Maybe wrong, but I thought a US pint was 16 fluid ounces, as opposed to 20 in the UK. So they also have a short gallon.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, I'm stuck for deciding which biskits to put in the barrel next. I have a choice of the following:
> 
> Dark chocolate suggestives
> Chocolate chip suggestives
> ...


Anything bar the pink wafers and the fruit shortcakes would do.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2020)

Ripple said:


> Driving licence cannot be used as a proof of address because it hasn't got a date on it.
> Never heard that before.


Birth Certificates can't be used as a form of ID. 
Clearly stated, on the back usually.


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> You have musical dustbins ?


Why not!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g1WgpLm90Nw


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Anything bar the pink wafers and the fruit shortcakes would do.



Hmmm, that puts the dark chocolate suggestives into the lead...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why not!
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g1WgpLm90Nw



50 ways to play your dustbin!


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 50 ways to play your dustbin!


Wonder how they'd be received in the morning though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2020)

I admit to finding this retirement business odd. The government sent me a letter that arrived today telling me that they're giving me a £200 winter fuel payment. As the heating here is included in the rent (the living room is currently at 24°C) I'm at a loss to know what counts as winter fuel. Brandy? Porage? Fur-lined cycling leggings?


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2020)

_"It was ill-advised to ever throw eggshells onto a fire because it would cause your chickens to stop laying or even worse, create a storm out at sea and anyone that burned bread was said to have “fed the devil”."_
As for knives!
_"Never sharpen a knife after the sun sets because this attracts misfortune and even worse, it was believed to attract murderers or thieves to the house."_


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2020)

As I couldn't decide which biskits to put in the barrel, I had a toasted teacake with my 

And now I'm calling it a night as I'm starting to wilt somewhat. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (26 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why not!
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g1WgpLm90Nw




View: https://youtu.be/yx4tiGNl4no


----------



## raleighnut (26 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why not!
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g1WgpLm90Nw




View: https://youtu.be/yx4tiGNl4no


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2020)

Poor old green bin has a layer of frost on it .


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2020)

The sky is starting to change colour


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2020)

Morning .
It is dry here with frost on the cars.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2020)

It's all going to end in tears !


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Nov 2020)

Strange glowing orb in the sky. Frost on my shed roof (and on the other shed). The bin men have bin and gone. Nowt to do for the rest of the day.

I'm bored already.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2020)

@Speicher I found the packet. They were Mr Fothergills Carrot Finger. Plant March/April, harvest May to October. 
🥕👍🏼🥕


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I admit to finding this retirement business odd. The government sent me a letter that arrived today telling me that they're giving me a £200 winter fuel payment. As the heating here is included in the rent (the living room is currently at 24°C) I'm at a loss to know what counts as winter fuel. Brandy? Porage? Fur-lined cycling leggings?










~ Furry Hats ~


----------



## Speicher (26 Nov 2020)

Does your recycling crate have solid sides? The video I found on Youtube shows one with a sort of open lattice pattern on the sides.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2020)

Solid sides, but I drilled a lot more drainage holes. We got new bins for recycling etc. so had the old tub ones left over. I'll probably grow some other things next year. Onions, maybe..


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2020)

The sun is turning a lot of the frost to steam . It is still s bit chilly out .


----------



## Speicher (26 Nov 2020)

It is so misty/foggy here that I can only just about see the house opposite. 


PeteXXX said:


> Solid sides, but I drilled a lot more drainage holes. We got new bins for recycling etc. so had the old tub ones left over. I'll probably grow some other things next year. Onions, maybe..



The soil here is very heavy clay. Also carrot flies are a nuisance, so growing them in raised beds could be an advantage.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Nov 2020)

I, being of curious disposition, looked up the size of schooners last night. It turns out that a Geordie schooner is 284ml, a normal UK schooner is 379ml. In Australia, excepting South Australia, a schooner is 425ml. If you happen to be thirsty in South Australia, a schooner is 285ml. Elsewhere in Aus, this is called a pot, though it's a middy in NSW and W Aus. If you ask for a schooner of beer you may get 375ml of liquid and 50ml froth. If you're really thirsty, you'd be better off somewhere like Canada, where it's 946ml (2 US pints) but it's usually served in a tankard-style glass. In the US, schooner isn't a size, it's a shape, and it can be anywhere between 532ml to 946ml. 

No need to thank me....


----------



## mybike (26 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> New laptops did not cost a lot, as the laptops go. Mrs. GA's has been worn out for a couple of years, and my computer has outlived its OS.



If you run Linux they last a lot longer!


----------



## mybike (26 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's that, plus the bold type has gone from the alerts, and it's not grouping the alerts together anymore. And no, I haven't changed any settings...



And, as I said a while back, the page numbers of the pages you have read remain blue, instead of black:


----------



## mybike (26 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> After extensive research I've concluded you are talking about "football".
> 
> In other news, I need a shave.



How can anyone *need* a shave?


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 560230
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Furry Hats ~


He's got the look of a guy who knows he looks a pillock! Why would anybody wear a fur hat and no coat? Is this an indoor hat maybe?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> He's got the look of a guy who knows he looks a pillock! Why would anybody wear a fur hat and no coat? Is this an indoor hat maybe?


It's just within @deptfordmarmoset s price range, with a few ££ change for a bag of chips!!


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Nov 2020)

Oh well, if it comes with free chips...


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Nov 2020)

Yesterday I managed to get my Sim Golf game running again! I used to play it for hours on end a few years ago. 👍


----------



## mybike (26 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> I tried to purchase some alcohol free cider with my on-line order (to be delivered yesterday evening). Asda deleted it from my order because they cannot deliver alcohol after 8pm.



If you like AF cider, drydrinker.com are good, tho' expensive.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2020)

DCLane said:


> This stuff: https://www.seriouslycheddar.co.uk/products/spreadable-original/
> 
> Not for me and I've 9 of a pack of 10 left.


Sounds like Velveeta.(It's colby,swiss and cheddah, melted all toogeddah)


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2020)

Old jon said:


> Maybe wrong, but I thought a US pint was 16 fluid ounces, as opposed to 20 in the UK. So they also have a short gallon.


Yes, 32 ounces is a quart over here, we see your gallon as an Imperial Gallon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Birth Certificates can't be used as a form of ID.
> Clearly stated, on the back usually.


You must present one in The States for drivers license, if you want an i.d. that will allow you on an airplane.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> You must present one in The States for drivers license, if you want an i.d. that will allow you on an airplane.


That's the odd part. They'll accept something that is marked as not being a proof of ID, as a mean of ID.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why not!
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g1WgpLm90Nw



Look like SSI/Schaeffer bins. That is what our recycling bin looks like.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> It is so misty/foggy here that I can only just about see the house opposite.
> 
> 
> The soil here is very heavy clay. Also carrot flies are a nuisance, so growing them in raised beds could be an advantage.


Yes, I have the same, and I've grown in square garden containers since I moved here. Carrots do well in containers.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Look like SSI/Schaeffer bins. That is what our recycling bin looks like.


Wheelie Bins, for rubbish, over here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's the odd part. They'll accept something that is marked as not being a proof of ID, as a mean of ID.


Considering all the particulars, on that busy night in the delivery room, were filled in on the back, and filled out normally and calligraphy applied the next day. I had three other kids in my school classes born on the same day. I believe I was last, at 9 p.m.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2020)

(Early December windstorm, power out for three days over a weekend,etc.)


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> (Early December windstorm, power out for three days over a weekend,etc.)


Early is right, it's still November!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2020)

I meant in 1959


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2020)

Just come back from a 5 1/2mile ride . The sun is shining brightly and the sky it a lovely clear blue. There is still a bit of frost about in the shade and it is a little bit chilly in the shadows.


----------



## DCLane (26 Nov 2020)

The decorator's finished and we've had someone re-point the roof.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Wheelie Bins, for rubbish, over here.


We have same for rubbish, but with brown lid, yellow is for recycling. We have single-stream recycling. Normal does not sort recycling, Bloomington does


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2020)

Thanks-giving duck is in the oven, so it can be ready in time for a late lunch. Not too late, mind. There are just two of us this year, and a hungry little dog.


----------



## Speicher (26 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> If you like AF cider, drydrinker.com are good, tho' expensive.



Thank you for that link. They seem to have a good choice. I might try that. The box of IPA seemed a good idea but they only send two sorts.


----------



## Speicher (26 Nov 2020)

The carpet fitters were finished by lunchtime.


----------



## tyred (26 Nov 2020)

All the ancient sodium discharge streetlamps outside my apartment block are knackered and just flicker to the extent that just walking across the car park is likely to induce an epileptic fit.


----------



## mybike (26 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Ahemm



Well played sir.


----------



## mybike (26 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have finally admitted to myself.....
> 
> There's no more Marmite to be scraped from the jar!
> It's empty, devoid of yeasty loveliness, rinsed out and recycled..
> ...


Surely it remains a Marmite receptacle, merely an empty one.



PeteXXX said:


> Probably have to use that offal of Beelzebub, Peanut Butter 🤮



Crunchy?


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2020)

Sunny, still and rather chilly here chez Casa Reynard today. But it is now rather foggy.

It's been one of *THOSE* days, where four simple errands that should've taken no more than an hour to sort this morning, has ended up taking me all day. I'm right royally fed up. 

They're all sorted now, but my planned bike ride had to be canned, and I'll be damned if I've got the motivation to cook.

Anyways, I'm going to sit back and listen to Molde v Arsenal in a little while.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2020)

Oh, and I decided on the fruit shortcake - just to end the suspense.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Thanks-giving duck is in the oven, so it can be ready in time for a late lunch. Not too late, mind. There are just two of us this year, and a hungry little dog.



Happy Thanksgiving @Gravity Aided


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I, being of curious disposition, looked up the size of schooners last night. It turns out that a Geordie schooner is 284ml, a normal UK schooner is 379ml. In Australia, excepting South Australia, a schooner is 425ml. If you happen to be thirsty in South Australia, a schooner is 285ml. Elsewhere in Aus, this is called a pot, though it's a middy in NSW and W Aus. If you ask for a schooner of beer you may get 375ml of liquid and 50ml froth. If you're really thirsty, you'd be better off somewhere like Canada, where it's 946ml (2 US pints) but it's usually served in a tankard-style glass. In the US, schooner isn't a size, it's a shape, and it can be anywhere between 532ml to 946ml.
> 
> No need to thank me....



So I was right about the 1/2 pint for Newkie Brown, and 2/3 of a pint for everything else. Well, in the UK, that is...


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and I decided on the fruit shortcake - just to end the suspense.


I have the motivation to cook, provided by a small ginger lass who is asking when we will eat. Large project meal main courses are almost always my domain. She does a wonderful job on sides. She is also a picky eater. Keeps experimentation to a minimum. A good quality at holiday time.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have the motivation to cook, provided by a small ginger lass who is asking when we will eat. Large project meal main courses are almost always my domain. She does a wonderful job on sides. She is also a picky eater. Keeps experimentation to a minimum. A good quality at holiday time.



Ordinarily I love cooking - as well you know, but right now, my motivation has kind of buggered off.


----------



## mybike (26 Nov 2020)

pawl said:


> Bin collected this morning.They were playing Christmas music



"This vehicle is jingle bells reversing"?


----------



## slowmotion (26 Nov 2020)

I finally chose a replacement laptop for my old one which is physically broken and absolutely on its last legs.

It's out of stock everywhere.

I think it's time to get out on the bike and try and stop grinding my teeth.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Nov 2020)

Lovely 100km ride to meet a friend at Hertfordshire’s answer to the Parthenon. Lovely light and sunset but did dip to 2C.


----------



## DCLane (26 Nov 2020)

@YukonBoy say 'hello' to Phil for me next time you see him 

Roofer's finished. He didn't fall off this time.

Now we've had the hall/landing painted the two small bedrooms (son no. 1's old one and son no. 2's one) are next. Only we have to do son no. 1's without him knowing so will match old, marked paint with new


----------



## Jenkins (26 Nov 2020)

Today's mundane summary (CBA to do multiple posts)

Pitch black, dry & chilly for the ride to work.
Stayed dull all day.
I hate woven polypropylene sacking - it blunted 3 stanley knife blades on the cargo exam I did this morning.
Somebody won't be getting nearly 1000 pairs of counterfeit jogging suits!
Gammon steak, egg, beans & toast for tea.
May have an early night.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2020)

It's been a quiet night in here.

Anyways, I'm going to finish my  and put the writing away for another day and tootle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's been a quiet night in here.
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to finish my  and put the writing away for another day and tootle off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Tha's roight tha 'nos.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2020)

Morning it's Friday
Anybody else having a poets day ?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2020)

Nearly chocked on my first cuppa 
Ps don't go in the wardrobe as i have hidden her indoors chrissy present in there


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2020)

Morning.
Hello!
Having difficulty seeing you this morning due to the fog !


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I finally chose a replacement laptop for my old one which is physically broken and absolutely on its last legs.
> 
> It's out of stock everywhere.
> 
> I think it's time to get out on the bike and try and stop grinding my teeth.


Are you finding it difficult to find a suitable replacement like we are ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's been a quiet night in here.
> 
> Anyways, I'm going to finish my  and put the writing away for another day and tootle off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Have you been writing a ransom letter using alphabet spaghetti ?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2020)

Well the present that was hidden in the wardrobe is now successfully boxed and wrapped
Second 🍵 went down better than first one and the hot chocolate went down even better.
Sun's shining well here ideal day for a ride shame about work


----------



## pawl (27 Nov 2020)

Had a new complete heating system fitted yesterday Originally I had asked the local heating engineer to do it but she is booked up till mid December Got in touch with BOXT fitted day after booking. Couldn’t fault the service


----------



## tyred (27 Nov 2020)

Booking.com keep sending me emails to tell me I should treat myself for black Friday. 

We're in lockdown with travel restrictions.  Perhaps I should book a weekend in the hotel at the end of the street


----------



## slowmotion (27 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Are you finding it difficult to find a suitable replacement like we are ?


Like bikes, stocks of laptops seem a bit thin on the ground at the moment.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2020)

Well! We have had a bit of an eventful morning .
I had put some ham fat scraps out for the birds and was watching to see if the birds would eat it . I happened to notice a ball shaped object below one of our feeders .mAt first I couldn't make out what it was . It was a small Hedgehog feeding on the bird food . My wife ssidcto give it some wet cat food whilst she contacted a rescue centre. It was cold out there and the small Hedgehog soon detected the smell of the food and started eating the jelly . It was a bit wobbly on its feet .
We managed to find a wildlife rescue centre 11 miles away , so I waited until Wilfred had finished eating the jelly before I rolled him into a plastic box along with a tea towel for padding . It's strange how Hedgehogs and cats don't like cat food meat!
It was a bit difficult trying to find the rescue farm but we eventually found it . We have them £30 towards his keep , which we needn't have done .
It is still cold and foggy here .


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Are you finding it difficult to find a suitable replacement like we are ?


Try HP 14 dq0002dx


----------



## mybike (27 Nov 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I finally chose a replacement laptop for my old one which is physically broken and absolutely on its last legs.
> 
> It's out of stock everywhere.
> 
> I think it's time to get out on the bike and try and stop grinding my teeth.



Ever thought of a second hand, last years high spec, model?


----------



## mybike (27 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Lovely 100km ride to meet a friend at Hertfordshire’s answer to the Parthenon. Lovely light and sunset but did dip to 2C.
> View attachment 560333
> 
> View attachment 560334
> ...



There I was thinking you meant the Marlowes Centre.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> Ever thought of a second hand, last years high spec, model?


I don't mind which year's model it is as long as it has the spec. that I need and a year's warranty.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2020)

Still and foggy here chez Casa Reynard today. It never really lifted at all, and I can barely see beyond the fence.

I did manage to bring down the main trunk of the mulberry tree though. The fact there was no wind meant that I could make it fall exactly where I wanted it to, without damaging either me, my tools or the flowering cherry that the crown was dangling in. I'm really relieved as I was worried about that - just too much to potentially go wrong.

In the end, I made several deep v-shaped cuts, stood way back and let gravity do the rest.

Did do myself a mischief when rolling the large pieces away though - one slipped and trapped my arm. Managed to free myself, except for my jacket and fleece, which was firmly pinched between the two bits of tree (they're about a food thick at this point). So i had to shin out of my clothes in situ, duck back in the house for another fleece and jacket, then go grab a spade from the garage and use that as a lever in order to free my clothes.

I do have a whopping great big bruise on my right forearm, but it's stopped (more or less) throbbing.

Had thought about a bike ride, but it's just far too foggy. Even if I'm lit up like a Christmas tree, I don't fancy a SMIDSY. So have had a nice quiet afternoon just chilling and listening to the radio.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Have you been writing a ransom letter using alphabet spaghetti ?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2020)

I was in Shefford. Now I'm in Letchworth. Eventually, I'll be in Wellingborough..


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2020)

It's that time of day where a  is called for.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2020)

I had to shop on Black Friday, not actually too bad. About like a busy Saturday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2020)

I got a good pair of slip-joint pliers, with jaws that are actually square, and a 20,000 mAh powerbank, as well as terry towels for Mrs GA, and a box of nitrile gloves and some 5 mm bolts at one place. I bought a whole eye of round and cut it into 2 roasts and 3 steaks, as well as 2 pot pies, 4 liters of Gatorade, and other things at another place. I did not have to wait in a line hardly at either place, and parked near the doors.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2020)

Had the last of the veggie tikka masala with homemade triple-cooked chips.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I was in Shefford. Now I'm in Letchworth. Eventually, I'll be in Wellingborough..



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4prYO-EIA-A


----------



## Jenkins (27 Nov 2020)

According to the sensor in my back garden, it is now 8°C warmer than it was at 6am


----------



## Jenkins (27 Nov 2020)

Perhaps I need to spend less time on the bike. For work this moring a visit to a new warehouse was required - having worked out where it was I reaised that I knew a shortcut, so into the car and off I set. Got to the junction where my sneaky shortcut began only to remember it was a cut through only accessible on bike/foot...


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> According to the sensor in my back garden, it is now 8°C warmer than it was at 6am


Assuming it's correct, it's gonna get a lot colder, all of a sudden.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Assuming it's correct, it's gonna get a lot colder, all of a sudden.


Just checked - it's only gone down by 0.5°C in 3/4 of an hour.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Just checked - it's only gone down by 0.5°C in 3/4 of an hour.


Not that quick.
Over the next few days compared to the last few days


----------



## DCLane (28 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Perhaps I need to spend less time on the bike. For work this moring a visit to a new warehouse was required - having worked out where it was I reaised that I knew a shortcut, so into the car and off I set. Got to the junction where my sneaky shortcut began only to remember it was a cut through only accessible on bike/foot...



That happens to me as well.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not that quick.
> Over the next few days compared to the last few days


I wouldn't bet on that - local forecast for the next week matches what we've had recently with today being a blip - a bloody cold blip.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2020)

Well another dark start to the day outside. 
But it's dry and not frosty


----------



## raleighnut (28 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Perhaps I need to spend less time on the bike. For work this moring a visit to a new warehouse was required - having worked out where it was I reaised that I knew a shortcut, so into the car and off I set. Got to the junction where my sneaky shortcut began only to remember it was a cut through only accessible on bike/foot...


Yep I'm crap at giving directions to drivers nowadays, too many years of riding bikes/trikes with the option of using bike routes.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2020)

Morning.
Grey here outside .
We've won the Eurominions! . I'm expecting the TV crews to arrive soon . Just trying to decide what and how to spend the money . Ooh! What bikes could I get ? . Probably the bank manager will roll out the red carpet for when we go down to deposit the cheque.

£2.30 .


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Grey here outside .
> We've won the Eurominions! . I'm expecting the TV crews to arrive soon . Just trying to decide what and how to spend the money . Ooh! What bikes could I get ? . Probably the bank manager will roll out the red carpet for when we go down to deposit the cheque.
> 
> £2.30 .



Postcode lottery got close to us, someone in the next street won a grand.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Nov 2020)

Morning all from a grey & cloudy Suffolk.

Washing is on and the first coffee of the day has been downed. Still got the ironing & housework to do. Oh the excitement of a weekend off work.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2020)

Grey old day outside in Poshshire.
Just been informed that we have casserole for tea so give it a couple of hours and it will smell lovely


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2020)

Dry at 7am when baby cat decided it was breakfast (the two white ragdolls are the cheeky ones). Left home at 10am to pop to shop, peeing down.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have finally admitted to myself.....
> 
> There's no more Marmite to be scraped from the jar!
> It's empty, devoid of yeasty loveliness, rinsed out and recycled..
> ...



Reminds me, I need to order another jar or two as I finished mine last week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> If you PM me your address, I could send you some (as long as the FDA doesn't take it into the wilderness and nuke it, that is! )



Can you send me some as well? it's getting pricey here...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2020)

In one of those random moments, I decided to take the stairs instead of the lift. 97 steps. I should have taken another 3 towards the 6th floor and made it a straight 100 up and 100 down. It's a lot slower than taking the lift.


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2020)

Popped out to look at a laptop before MrsF buys it, but we didn't realise it's click and collect only. Went to the shop next door to get a food shop instead.


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2020)

This is a big task that I cannot put off any longer - "down sizing". 

It could take a very long time, so I am allowing .......oooh...... about ten years before I move house again. What was your strategy if you have done this?

There are a lot of things in this house, that I "inherited" from numerous elderly relatives. I say inherited, but it was because no one knew what to do with them, did not want to throw them away, so I ended up with them. 

It is best to start with some of the larger items? For instance like "fireguards" or things you put in front of the fire when it is not lit (with hand embroidered decorative fronts) two thereof. Large hand embroidered pictures, three. A piano stool, again with embroidered seat. I know I should offer them to the relevant family members before disposing of them/donating them to a Charity Shop. 

Then there are three typewriters. One belonged to my Father so it has sentimental value, one is a complicated electronic version, with the teensiest screen that you can imagine. That was my Mother's. I will delete anything on there, and it can be recycled. The third one is a good electric trypewriter, which I think I will keep. There is one old laptop computer with cracked frame which can be recycled. 

That is just for starters. If I remove the larger items that I do not want to keep, that will get the process started. 

I will gradually have to edit the hundreds of books, concentrating on the ones I know I will not read again. How long does this virus remain on paper?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Can you send me some as well? it's getting pricey here...


Pricey here, too!


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> This is a big task that I cannot put off any longer - "down sizing".
> 
> It could take a very long time, so I am allowing .......oooh...... about ten years before I move house again. What was your strategy if you have done this?
> 
> ...


24 hours.


----------



## mybike (28 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Still and foggy here chez Casa Reynard today. It never really lifted at all, and I can barely see beyond the fence.
> 
> I did manage to bring down the main trunk of the mulberry tree though. The fact there was no wind meant that I could make it fall exactly where I wanted it to, without damaging either me, my tools or the flowering cherry that the crown was dangling in. I'm really relieved as I was worried about that - just too much to potentially go wrong.
> 
> ...



I've got a chunk of the fir I had felled, barely managed to move it! Just wondering how I can chop it up when it's been around a couple of years. Just glad I didn't damage myself when moving it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Nov 2020)

Raining all day here. We've got the lamps on in the living room as it's so dark outside.


----------



## mybike (28 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> This is a big task that I cannot put off any longer - "down sizing".
> 
> It could take a very long time, so I am allowing .......oooh...... about ten years before I move house again. What was your strategy if you have done this?
> 
> ...



When we moved my mothers things (we bought a house together so she could move in with us) we discovered boxes of things they had never unpacked, together with a lot of her mothers material!


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> When we moved my mothers things (we bought a house together so she could move in with us) we discovered boxes of things they had never unpacked, together with a lot of her mothers material!



I am starting by removing some of the larger older items. I have a lot of material and wool, but that is clean/new and is further down the list.

When my Brother cleared my Mother's house it took him a very long time. Strangely, he said the process was cathartic, even though the two of them did not get on with each other, (a massive understatement). 

Also by the time the house need to be vacated, my niece had a house of her own. That house was a similar style to my Mother's and she had lots of room for the dining room suite, consisting of a large extendable table, sideboard and cabinet. Most of the rest of the furniture was too old to donate to charity. I asked for some smaller items of furniture and her jewellery, some china and other items.


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> 24 hours.


Thank you, I thought it was longer than that.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Nov 2020)

Lanes getting their winter coats on. Damp but mild ride today. Nice to get out for the morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> 32 fluid ounces is more than a pint and a half!





Reynard said:


> That makes it just over three times the volume of my favourite "Hello Kitty" mug, which is bang on half a pint.



This exchange has made me realise I can no longer visualise a pint.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just did! It's on line no. 3. It's also contained within the licence number, though not in the usual order: YMMDDY
> 
> That just kept me occupied for a minute of my life.



Mine appears to have a "date of issue" and another handwritten date on the back when I passed my test.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Strange glowing orb in the sky. Frost on my shed roof (and on the other shed). The bin men have bin and gone. Nowt to do for the rest of the day.
> 
> I'm bored already.



My patio needs sweeping, if you're still bored.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> If you run Linux they last a lot longer!



From experience of Linux that's because the laptop becomes impossible to use so you put it in the shelf and forget about it.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Popped out to look at a laptop before MrsF buys it, but we didn't realise it's click and collect only.* Went to the shop next door to get a food shop instead.*


That's just plain daft.
What good is a food shop, if she needs a computer?


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Pricey here, too!


Non falling off the back of a lorry?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2020)

I've just been told that I've managed 10 years on here. That's 3 addresses and 5 new bikes.


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's just plain daft.
> What good is a food shop, if she needs a computer?



She doesn't need one. She's been spoilt by her employer (she was made redundant in October) and has to send the fancy Dell XPS with touchscreen back next week. We've got a really good laptop we've had about 6 years (was a top end model - 17") but she's decided she want's her own. We've spotted a ASUS Zen Book Duo (not cheap) that she likes the look of, but would rather check it out before she splashes that much on one (£1300 ish). John Lewis have them but they are closed until next week.


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> From experience of Linux that's because the laptop becomes impossible to use so you put it in the shelf and forget about it.



Sounds like you had a dud one? I've been running linux on my desktop for years and its been very good.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Thank you, I thought it was longer than that.


At least, that is what the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation is recommending.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> I am starting by removing some of the larger older items. I have a lot of material and wool, but that is clean/new and is further down the list.
> 
> When my Brother cleared my Mother's house it took him a very long time. Strangely, he said the process was cathartic, even though the two of them did not get on with each other, (a massive understatement).
> 
> Also by the time the house need to be vacated, my niece had a house of her own. That house was a similar style to my Mother's and she had lots of room for the dining room suite, consisting of a large extendable table, sideboard and cabinet. Most of the rest of the furniture was too old to donate to charity. I asked for some smaller items of furniture and her jewellery, some china and other items.


When I sold my fathers house, I sold it with contents to a local jazz man who wanted my fathers' record collection and paperback books and scores as much as he wanted the house. I had no need for any of it, nor did my sister, as we had both been away from home long enough to have homes of our own. Mrs. GA showed up with a truckload of stuff when she moved in my own house some years before . Little woman, massive belongings. No room for more stuff.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2020)

dave r said:


> Sounds like you had a dud one? I've been running linux on my desktop for years and its been very good.



Apparently I had several duds then, over a decade or so.


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Apparently I had several duds then, over a decade or so.



Strange!


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2020)

Mild, still and very murky here today chez Casa Reynard.

I spent the morning in the wood untangling some of the stuff that the drainage board simply cut and left and taking off all the small bits with the loppers. There is now a good pile to haul back to saw up. It's mainly hazel and field maple and some ash.

The afternoon was spent sawing and splitting logs. Plus I have some very big lumps of tree that are impossible to split with the axe, so I used the chainsaw to cut deep grooves in them, and then split them with wedges and a sledgehammer.

Needless to say, I how ache all over.

Currently sat with a  and two fruit shortcake biskits while watching the snooker.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> I've got a chunk of the fir I had felled, barely managed to move it! Just wondering how I can chop it up when it's been around a couple of years. Just glad I didn't damage myself when moving it.



Large lumps of wood can be surprisingly heavy.

Usually, I tend to cut branches into 10-ish inch lengths while still in situ if I can, as it makes life easier. Otherwise, if there's a chunk of tree. I lift up one end (a spade is useful here), put a log underneath and gradually cut it up that way.

Wouldn't be able to do this without my petrol-powered chainsaw. If you don't have one, borrow or hire one.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> This exchange has made me realise I can no longer visualise a pint.



568ml is a pint. So half a litre plus 4 tablespoons, give or take.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2020)

I was watching Portrait Artist of the Year programme and wondered why the sitters picked artists who would be good at doing police identikit pictures as they looked nothing like them ?


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I was watching Portrait Artist of the Year programme and wondered why the sitters picked artists who would be good at doing police identikit pictures as they looked nothing like them ?



That bad, huh?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Nov 2020)




----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> At least, that is what the Canadian Broadcasting Corporation is recommending.



72 hours is what they say here. I prefer to err on the side of caution.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> 72 hours is what they say here. I prefer to err on the side of caution.


I got 48 hours(Cleveland Clinic.org).

28 days on banknotes, so if your worried about your money, I'll reduce your worries.


----------



## gbb (28 Nov 2020)

The next 2 weeks are going to be boring, my wife has to self isolate after 2 colleagues tested positive for covid. School might just as well shut up, special needs, normal social distancing always was going to be incredibly difficult.

Not a good weekend so far, just heard this morning an old friend died suddenly . Very out of the blue.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Large lumps of wood can be surprisingly heavy.



Especially green wood.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2020)

Mmmmmmm, pepperoni-topped macaroni cheese and steamed carrots and sprouts on the side.

Good, comforting stodge.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Especially green wood.


Most woods I've seen, appear to be a light brown not green.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Especially green wood.



Yeap. Mulberry especially so as it's very sappy / wet.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2020)

Will I be done for breaking lockdown?
24 hours ago I was in





Then




Onto




And now, I'm in


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2020)

MOTD and a


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> MOTD and a


Ah yes, maybe 2 minutes of the Everton v Leeds game.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Nov 2020)

It's got misty outside.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> It's got misty outside.


Less than 30 yards visibility here.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ah yes, maybe 2 minutes of the Everton v Leeds game.



Looked like a very watchable game from the neutral's perspective. 

We're at home to Wolves tomorrow. Not holding my breath, to be honest...


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2020)

No idea how murky it is or isn't here, because all the curtains are drawn 

Anyways, time for the last  of the day. Well, I know it's after midnight, but seeings I ain't gone to bed yet...


----------



## Magpies (29 Nov 2020)

Overcast, cool morning in Singapore - the sun is still behind clouds at 0915, over 2 h past sunrise. Great weather for my cycle ride, although paradoxically, I was even more thirsty than in the sunnier weather last week.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2020)

Where has my incoming text notification gone


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Where has my incoming text notification gone


All sorted  no idea what or why .
Grey and misty outside


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2020)

Hmmmmm.. Bacon sarnie for breakfast, or healthy stuff..? 

It's Sunday. I'll pop the grill on 😁


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> That bad, huh?


I think it must be sympathy which makes the sitters pick them . Either that or they all need glasses.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Less than 30 yards visibility here.


Are we doing a visibility study ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2020)

Morning .
Grey here .
I don't know if my deafness has got worse or if it is down to the speakers. . This morning I first heard a rather high pitched Cliff Richard singing on our alarm radio.  I later didn't hear Rod Stewart singing one of his songs ! It came out as an instrumental! . Probably not a bad thing !


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Nov 2020)

A little cameo from the lad at 0.21. I nearly spat my tea out when I clocked him 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izqSSSkTzU4


----------



## raleighnut (29 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Grey here .
> I don't know if my deafness has got worse or if it is down to the speakers. . This morning I first heard a rather high pitched Cliff Richard singing on our alarm radio.  I later didn't hear Rod Stewart singing one of his songs ! It came out as an instrumental! . Probably not a bad thing !


Best song Rodders ever sang


View: https://youtu.be/1ZEHenH-KFM


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Best song Rodders ever sang
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/1ZEHenH-KFM



Pardon!


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Best song Rodders ever sang
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/1ZEHenH-KFM




I heard him sing "Gasoline Alley" without musical accompaniment, that would be imo, his best song,


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2020)

Mild, still and murky here chez Casa Reynard.

Other than topping up the wood bins in the house, which I have already done, I am not doing anything of consequence today. Oh, and I slept like a log after yesterday's exertions... 

Going to make myself a pot of tea and some sandwiches and settle back to listen to the Grand Prix.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I think it must be sympathy which makes the sitters pick them . Either that or they all need glasses.



Oh deary me...


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Where has my incoming text notification gone





biggs682 said:


> All sorted  no idea what or why .
> Grey and misty outside


Was it down the back of the sofa?


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Are we doing a visibility study ?


Maybe a viable visibility study.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2020)

Do Goldfinches mate at this time of year!? There's a _very_ plump one pecking at the niger seeds..


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Was it down the back of the sofa?


We have no idea


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Do Goldfinches mate at this time of year!? There's a _very_ plump one pecking at the niger seeds..


Possible but I don't think it likely. Are you sure it's not a male just fluffing up its feathers?


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2020)

Coronation chicken sammiches,  and the F1 from Bahrain.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2020)

No F1 race spoilers, for those who may be watching it later.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2020)

No, but someone should be buying a lottery ticket later...


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Possible but I don't think it likely. Are you sure it's not a male just fluffing up its feathers?


It's been around for a few days, now. We're lucky here as we have lots of them. A herd of about 20 turned up yesterday! Only one was plump.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2020)

I will post this here as it is too exciting for What Have You Fettled Today thread .
I sharpened a pencil earlier on today, just as I touched the model boat I was working on with the tip of the pencil it broke off !  I was marking out the camoflage pattern.
I wasn't going to let all that hard work go to waste so I glued it back on with some super glue .


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2020)

I've tidied up some box files today and shredded loads of stuff. 
If I'm bored, later, I might try sellotaping the cross cut bits back together..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Nov 2020)

I demonstrated to an Ocada driver what priority at a road narrowing means. He had to stop and will hopefully think twice about what the road signs mean.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2020)

Just found another bike that hasn't seen tarmac in 2020 yet , it will be going for a gentle ride tomorrow


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2020)

Is there a word meaning, "to find something that you were sure was lost, but you found it when looking for something else"?

Long story short I did not have many toys living abroad as a young owlet. I think there was Scrabble, Lego (small quantity thereof)
two dolls and a very basic doll's house. The doll's house was, I think, left in which ever country we were in, as not everything could be shipped half way round the world. The Lego would have gone to my nieces. Anyway... there was particular game that I liked, that was in my Mother's house, but I could not find it. The last two boxes of things that my Brother thought I would like, including the two dolls, and various embroidered items were brought to this house just about the time that I was diagnosed with Cancer. I guess I must have just glanced in the box, at the time, and was not ready to examine the contents. 

Today I had a proper look in the box and  there was the missing item halfway down the box.  Its sentimental value is enormous, a bit like some people and Matchbox cars I expect. 

In other news, the various items of furniture have now returned to their proper place. I now have a sewing room back, without the spare bed in it, and a bathroom without bedside tables in it. It seems much longer than four weeks ago, that they were moved around.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Is there a word meaning, "to find something that you were sure was lost, but you found it when looking for something else"?
> 
> Long story short I did not have many toys living abroad as a young owlet. I think there was Scrabble, Lego (small quantity thereof)
> two dolls and a very basic doll's house. The doll's house was, I think, left in which ever country we were in, as not everything could be shipped half way round the world. The Lego would have gone to my nieces. Anyway... there was particular game that I liked, that was in my Mother's house, but I could not find it. The last two boxes of things that my Brother thought I would like, including the two dolls, and various embroidered items were brought to this house just about the time that I was diagnosed with Cancer. I guess I must have just glanced in the box, at the time, and was not ready to examine the contents.
> ...


I can't think of one so in the meantime I'm going for serendipitous retrieval!


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't think of one so in the meantime I'm going for serendipitous retrieval!



Yes, I thought of serendipity, I think I prefer your phraseology.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2020)

Right, one Grand Prix later, and I'm ready for a  and some chocolate.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Is there a word meaning, "to find something that you were sure was lost, but you found it when looking for something else"?
> 
> Long story short I did not have many toys living abroad as a young owlet. I think there was Scrabble, Lego (small quantity thereof)
> two dolls and a very basic doll's house. The doll's house was, I think, left in which ever country we were in, as not everything could be shipped half way round the world. The Lego would have gone to my nieces. Anyway... there was particular game that I liked, that was in my Mother's house, but I could not find it. The last two boxes of things that my Brother thought I would like, including the two dolls, and various embroidered items were brought to this house just about the time that I was diagnosed with Cancer. I guess I must have just glanced in the box, at the time, and was not ready to examine the contents.
> ...


Finding a needle in a haystack!

Rummage or Trawl?


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2020)

My feet are cold.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> My feet are cold.


Put some socks on!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I thought of serendipity, I think I prefer your phraseology.


How about ''loser's win?'' Not to be confused with Loser.com


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Is there a word meaning, "to find something that you were sure was lost, but you found it when looking for something else"?
> 
> Long story short I did not have many toys living abroad as a young owlet. I think there was Scrabble, Lego (small quantity thereof)
> two dolls and a very basic doll's house. The doll's house was, I think, left in which ever country we were in, as not everything could be shipped half way round the world. The Lego would have gone to my nieces. Anyway... there was particular game that I liked, that was in my Mother's house, but I could not find it. The last two boxes of things that my Brother thought I would like, including the two dolls, and various embroidered items were brought to this house just about the time that I was diagnosed with Cancer. I guess I must have just glanced in the box, at the time, and was not ready to examine the contents.
> ...



It’s an example of a quantum lost wave collapse


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Put some socks on!



I'm already wearing two pairs! 

Including the ultra fluffy pink ones.


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2020)

Washed 3 cars today, including my son's. Also cleaned his seats, as they are black, red, and pale grey, so show any dirt up. He's just started working at a performance car garage, but is coming home filthy, so I've bought him a basic pair of seat covers he can use to protect his driver's seat from oil.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm already wearing two pairs!
> 
> Including the ultra fluffy pink ones.


All three pairs on your feet!


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2020)

Now settling down by the fire with a  and Arsenal v Wolves on the radio.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Nov 2020)




----------



## Phaeton (29 Nov 2020)

Their camouflage isn't working


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> View attachment 560855



Ooooh look! Free range sausages!!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooooh look! Free range sausages!!!



Breakfast


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> View attachment 560855



Bacon on four legs!


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2020)

Well, that went well... NOT.

I've had some mac & cheese, and now I think I'm going to have a hot chocolate.


----------



## mybike (29 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> From experience of Linux that's because the laptop becomes impossible to use so you put it in the shelf and forget about it.



I take it that it's a while since you used Linux. It's a lot easier than Win10


----------



## Jenkins (29 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Other than topping up the wood bins in the house, which I have already done, I am not doing anything of consequence today. *Oh, and I slept like a log after yesterday's exertions... *


Hopefully not like one being approaced by someone weilding a chainsaw, log splitters & sledgehammer.

Mundane news from Suffolk - the county brought to you today by the colour grey: I have just made a hot chocolate.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2020)

mybike said:


> I take it that it's a while since you used Linux. It's a lot easier than Win10



After the fourth or fifth time having to get someone else to rescue my computer I decided Linux wasn't for me.


----------



## mybike (29 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Large lumps of wood can be surprisingly heavy.
> 
> Usually, I tend to cut branches into 10-ish inch lengths while still in situ if I can, as it makes life easier. Otherwise, if there's a chunk of tree. I lift up one end (a spade is useful here), put a log underneath and gradually cut it up that way.
> 
> Wouldn't be able to do this without my petrol-powered chainsaw. If you don't have one, borrow or hire one.



I checked hire prices & it would be as expensive to buy one to match my battery stuff.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Hopefully not like one being approaced by someone weilding a chainsaw, log splitters & sledgehammer.
> 
> Mundane news from Suffolk - the county brought to you today by the colour grey: I have just made a hot chocolate.



Nope, like one slowly being seasoned in a nice cozy log store


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2020)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Nov 2020)

Morning all. Yesterday, the car needed the battery booster for the first time since we had it fixed. “Here we go again,” I thought. Went out to it at 5AM before wife needed to go to work and it started immediately. Hooray! It was very wet yesterday. I’m thinking that may be the issue. Just not sure what I can do about it without incurring a larger garage bill.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2020)

Morning.​We should be able to see the International Spice Station twice this evening as the skies should be clearing .​Possibly 4 times for me if I don't wear my glasses . ​


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Their camouflage isn't working


Only on the ones you can see !


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2020)

Morning grey and grey here in Poshshire this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.​We should be able to see the International Spice Station twice this evening as the skies should be clearing .​Possibly 4 times for me if I don't wear my glasses . ​


What area are you in? I checked on NASA live tracking, yesterday afternoon, and it wasn't over UK, yet.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> What area are you in? I checked on NASA live tracking, yesterday afternoon, and it wasn't over UK, yet.


On Good Morning Britain they said that it should pass over once around 5 ish and again around 7 ish.

At the moment we won't see it unless it does a close pass as it is foggy .


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> On Good Morning Britain they said that it should pass over once around 5 ish and again around 7 ish.
> 
> At the moment we won't see it unless it does a close pass as it is foggy .


I doubt it'll clear enough to see here, today 😔


----------



## tyred (30 Nov 2020)

Another dull, dreary, drizzling morning. 

In one month's time the days will be beginning to get longer

We will then have longer days of grey!


----------



## MontyVeda (30 Nov 2020)

DAB radio reception is very garbly today


----------



## fossyant (30 Nov 2020)

Morning from a dull and damp Manchesterland. Needed to order another 'large' chainring for the FS this morning - had some bad shifts in horrendous conditions on Thursday night, and the chain ring is looking rather worn (running new chain, cassette and inner ring). Not 'hooked. but wearing rather 'thin'.  That's the second in less than 12 months. Does show I'm riding it lots !


----------



## DCLane (30 Nov 2020)

The USB extension cable that's linked to my webcam has stopped working. Fortunately all my lectures and seminars have finished so the replacement on order isn't urgent.

Left knee's sore so no bike today either.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2020)

I washed and sterilised the bird feeder this morning as it was getting a bit of a mess. 

I do hope the birdies like the smell of Jeyes fluid!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I washed and sterilised the bird feeder this morning as it was getting a bit of a mess.
> 
> I do hope the birdies like the smell of Jeyes fluid!


Probably better than jay's fluid.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2020)

Cool, grey and very soggy here chez Casa Reynard.

My get up and go has gotten up and buggered off. I do have to go and run some errands though, so I'll get those out of the way and then curl up with the snooker on the telly for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## fossyant (30 Nov 2020)

The shed office has had an 'upgrade'. Just purchased a 1500w oil filled radiator for £30 from Morrisons, and a digital 7 day 24 hour timer (£6), so my office can be nice and warm before I start work.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I washed and sterilised the bird feeder this morning as it was getting a bit of a mess.
> 
> I do hope the birdies like the smell of Jeyes fluid!


Could be why you don't get many at times.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Morning from a dull and damp Manchesterland. Needed to order another 'large' chainring for the FS this morning - had some bad shifts in horrendous conditions on Thursday night, and the chain ring is looking rather worn (running new chain, cassette and inner ring). Not 'hooked. but wearing rather 'thin'.  That's the second in less than 12 months. Does show I'm riding it lots !


There are advantages to freewheeling a lot .


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Could be why you don't get many at times.


Usually, after I've cleaned and replenished it, it attracts loads of birds. Goldfinches and Tits in particular.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2020)

Times for London today
https://spotthestation.nasa.gov/sightings/view.cfm?country=United_Kingdom&region=England&city=London


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2020)

Have you ever wondered how daft Wood Pigeons are ? This morning I spotted a pair in my garden, one was on our clothes line and the other was on our bird feeder . From our french windows I waved at them, it's usually enough to get them moving but not today . I went outside and clapped, this also usually sends them scattering ! No ! I ran towards them in the end, finally one spotted me as I got close and flew off whilst the other remained on the feeder. I eventually tapped it on the back with my hand! It looked at me and thought that it had better get moving .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2020)

I went for a ride with my friend this morning despite it being grey and overcast . We did just over 11 miles. It got a bit chilly and damp half way round and I was glad to get back home to warm up .


----------



## mybike (30 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Have you ever wondered how daft Wood Pigeons are ? This morning I spotted a pair in my garden, one was on our clothes line and the other was on our bird feeder . From our french windows I waved at them, it's usually enough to get them moving but not today . I went outside and clapped, this also usually sends them scattering ! No ! I ran towards them in the end, finally one spotted me as I got close and flew off whilst the other remained on the feeder. I eventually tapped it on the back with my hand! It looked at me and thought that it had better get moving .



It's a good test of your clothes line!


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Cool, grey and very soggy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> My get up and go has gotten up and buggered off. I do have to go and run some errands though, so I'll get those out of the way and then curl up with the snooker on the telly for the rest of the afternoon.



Where ever it is, your get up and go has had a secret assignation with mine.


----------



## postman (30 Nov 2020)

Little Miss P has found herself a part time job,It's only three weeks at Boots the chemist.But after knock back after knock back,she has finally opened a door.There is a faint chance in Jan she might be asked to stop on.This is not what she went to Uni for,but it gives her a chance to work.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Where ever it is, your get up and go has had a secret assignation with mine.





Ah, so *that's* where it's gone...


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Times for London today
> https://spotthestation.nasa.gov/sightings/view.cfm?country=United_Kingdom&region=England&city=London


Cloudy and drizzling.. No chance today.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2020)

Come on BBC get your act together ! The sound on Pointless went quiet and I could hear the people in the background directing operations.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2020)

Speicher said:


> Where ever it is, your get up and go has had a secret assignation with mine.


They're going to kill someone?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Nov 2020)

I've finished my clock. Now I can get on with the next project on the ridiculously ling list...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> They're going to kill someone?



Now, now Boney, it's bad form touting for business


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2020)

Not cooking tonight. Time to clear all the bitsas from the fridge.

I have mac & cheese, sausage rolls, tomato soup, chips, carrots and sprouts.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 561020
> 
> 
> I've finished my clock. Now I can get on with the next project on the ridiculously ling list...


Dinga?


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Come on BBC get your act together ! The sound on Pointless went quiet and I could hear the people in the background directing operations.



Yes, I heard that. Who was it?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Nov 2020)

Wondering whether to have a substantial Scotch egg lunch tomorrow


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2020)

Having had a roast chicken for tea , i have just stripped all the meat of the bones and now making a lovely smell throughout the house with the bones and loads of veg bubbling away to make a chicken stock tomorrow


----------



## Jenkins (30 Nov 2020)

So much for the rain petering out before it got this far south east.

I thought yesterday was grey, but today out did it. The only advantage of setting off for work at 6am (other than the owl gliding alongside me) was that it was pitch black so I couldn't see how grey it was! 

Looking on the bright side - it is pay day


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2020)

I am eating walnuts and contemplating buying a Lotus.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> I am eating walnuts and contemplating buying a Lotus.


JPS?


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> JPS?



Nope.

#11 Camel-liveried Lotus 102-Lamborghini


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2020)

Reynard said:


> Nope.
> 
> #11 Camel-liveried Lotus 102-Lamborghini


Martin Donnelly or Johnny Herbet?


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2020)

classic33 said:


> Martin Donnelly or Johnny Herbet?



That#s the #12 car... Now, I've always had a bit of a soft spot for John Paul Herbert, but really...


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2020)

Have a gander at Martin Donnelly's.
https://picclick.co.uk/SPARK-1-43-LOTUS-102-LAMBORGHINI-M-DONNELLY-BELGIUM-174535504048.html


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Have a gander at Martin Donnelly's.
> https://picclick.co.uk/SPARK-1-43-LOTUS-102-LAMBORGHINI-M-DONNELLY-BELGIUM-174535504048.html



But why would I want that one?


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> But why would I want that one?


Complete the team, why else.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Complete the team, why else.



I have limited space. One has to be selective.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2020)

Anyways, one more  and then I'm tootling off to bed.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2020)

PPFDOTM NR


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2020)

White rabbit


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2020)

Morning.
We have a stripey red sunrise here .
In other news it's just been announced that Lewis Hamilton has tested positive so won't be racing on Sunday .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2020)

A Lockheed Hercules stretched version has just flown out flying low .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Dec 2020)

Our Zafira that had been fixed, but needed the battery booster on Saturday, wouldn’t start this morning, even with the battery booster. So it’s now on trickle charge and we’ll see if it will start later. It started up fine yesterday. I believe, like our Yorkie, the Zafira doesn’t like the cold and wet.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2020)

Is a secret dossier full of blank pages ?


----------



## fossyant (1 Dec 2020)

Morning from a bright and frosty shed-office. The new little oil filled radiator is on full blast. Looks like I have a meeting 'window' to get out on the bike around lunch - didn't get time last week.


----------



## tyred (1 Dec 2020)

I put my jar of honey in some hot water to de-crystallise it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Dec 2020)

I'm currently updating my Linux Mint 19.3 OS to version 20. These things are never straightforward so I'm expecting fun and games in the configuration afterwards.


----------



## fossyant (1 Dec 2020)

I've been handed a Kindle Version 3 (keyboard) that we've not used in a very long time. Won't charge. tested it, tried reset, think it needs a new battery.

OK time to dress up warm and get out on the bike. Not fitted ice tyres to the old MTB - they usually go on in November, but it's still rather soggy out and it's been our first proper frosty night since last winter. Might change that situation by weekend though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Our Zafira that had been fixed, but needed the battery booster on Saturday, wouldn’t start this morning, even with the battery booster. So it’s now on trickle charge and we’ll see if it will start later. It started up fine yesterday. I believe, like our Yorkie, the Zafira doesn’t like the cold and wet.


Coil?


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> We have a stripey red sunrise here .
> In other news it's just been announced that Lewis Hamilton has tested positive so won't be racing on Sunday .


That should mean Mercedes won't be in the last two races. Bottas is in the same bubble as Hamilton, as are some of the mechanics.


----------



## Speicher (1 Dec 2020)

Please do not disturb!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Coil?


No idea, I know nothing about cars. When it went in the garage, it had a new battery and a crank shaft sensor, and the fuel injectors were removed and tested after showing a fault on the diagnostic machine (they weren't faulty). Although the garage did nothing other than replace the sensor and then remove and refit the injectors, the car started working again fine. It stood on the drive for a week (no where to go in lockdown), then started up fine when needed and been fine since (it was dry all week and not below 6ºC) until Saturday when it needed the battery booster to start. I've got it on the battery charger at the minute and it's nearly 75% done so far (it's been charging since a little after 7AM, so just over 6 hours).


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2020)

Chilly, breezy and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning out in the garden making a start on a maple tree that the drainage board cut down on the edge of the wood a couple of years ago (it's bordered by a drain) and simply left. It's about 18 inches across at the base, so that's fun. Hey ho, who needs the gym!

The wood is pretty dry as it's been sitting facing the prevailing wind, so it can go on the pile for burning once I've cut it up.

Needed coat, woolly hat and glove liners out there as the wind is fairly whistling through.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Dec 2020)

our Son overslept 2 alarms & may miss his flight to surprise his girlfriend in Virginia. not the end of the world, there will be more flights

edit: good news, he made it aboard. that kid, always does stuff at the last minute ...


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2020)

Anyways, time for lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Having had a roast chicken for tea , i have just stripped all the meat of the bones and now making a lovely smell throughout the house with the bones and loads of veg bubbling away to make a chicken stock tomorrow



Just had a portion of this for lunch absolutely scrummy


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2020)

I had two mince pies for lunch..


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2020)

Perfect view of the ISS, just now.. The photograph doesn't do it justice 😔


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2020)

I went out for another 11 mile ride this afternoon and found that one of the lanes had been covered in mud from a field, someone had been playing in there with a tractor .


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2020)

I'm cream crackered. I've nearly finished sawing up that tree into moveable chunks, plus I've moved all the chunks from the back of the wood to just behind the garage.

Tomorrow's task... Splitting that lot. Wedges and sledgehammer time!


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I went out for another 11 mile ride this afternoon and found that one of the lanes had been covered in mud from a field, someone had been playing in there with a tractor .



That's what it's like permanently here from October through to March... *squish* *squish* *squelch*


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I went out for another 11 mile ride this afternoon and found that one of the lanes had been covered in mud from a field, someone had been playing in there with a tractor .



We get that here: with no hedges tractors often turn on the"agricultural roads" so they can plough to the edge of the fields. Mind you, as the roads are traffic free I probably shouldn't complain.

I even once saw a tractor ploughing a field and turning on the hard shoulder of an autobahn.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2020)

It's why I built Max the MTB - he's perfect for cycling on muddy fen roads.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2020)

I have just bought mum's birthday present and her Christmas present. And a foolscap lever arch file for me. Well, for my archive.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2020)

I like Salad.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2020)




----------



## rockyroller (1 Dec 2020)

new fridge day, yesterday. we've been w/o a freezer since August. thanks to covid the thing was back-ordered. originally we thought it would take 2 weeks & we were horrified. got a call last Wed that it would be delivered last Friday. we didn't believe it. Friday comes & the delivery guys said it won't fit because it's the exact size of the space we have, but 1" too tall. I told him I would whip off the top cabinet, but he still refused to bring it into the house. they left. we raised a stink & I whipped off the unused top cabinets. low & behold, it's in! don't ever get between a woman & her new fridge, that she waited 3 months for!











we had ice cream last night & kept the left overs!!!!!!! whoohoo!


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> new fridge day, yesterday. we've been w/o a freezer since August. thanks to covid the thing was back-ordered. originally we thought it would take 2 weeks & we were horrified. got a call last Wed that it would be delivered last Friday. we didn't believe it. Friday comes & the delivery guys said it won't fit because it's the exact size of the space we have, but 1" too tall. I told him I would whip off the top cabinet, but he still refused to bring it into the house. they left. we raised a stink & I whipped off the unused top cabinets. low & behold, it's in! don't ever get between a woman & her new fridge, that she waited 3 months for!
> 
> View attachment 561181
> 
> ...



I wouldn't be surprised if the cats claim the spot on top of that...


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2020)

Anyways, I had a Spanish omelette and toast for supper. There's enough of the omelette left for tomorrow.

I'm out of bread though, so I'll whip up a soda bread later as it's quick and easy.


----------



## DCLane (1 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'm out of bread though, so I'll whip up a soda bread later as it's quick and easy.



I used to get a 'soda' when in Belfast; fried soda bread with fried sausages and tomatoes. Really unhealthy.

New USB repeater extension arrived. Not good enough as it's not transmitting data at 480mbs. So that's going back.

And the new mains power network's gone on the blink. That'll have to wait until Thursday when I've time to look at it.


----------



## fossyant (1 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> And the new mains power network's gone on the blink. That'll have to wait until Thursday when I've time to look at it.



Try switching off the main unit and back on.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> I used to get a 'soda' when in Belfast; fried soda bread with fried sausages and tomatoes. Really unhealthy.
> 
> New USB repeater extension arrived. Not good enough as it's not transmitting data at 480mbs. So that's going back.
> 
> And the new mains power network's gone on the blink. That'll have to wait until Thursday when I've time to look at it.



I'm partial to toasted soda bread filled with crispy fried black pudding...


----------



## Jenkins (1 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I am eating walnuts and *contemplating buying a Lotus*.


I'm sure you can afford more than one pack


----------



## Jenkins (1 Dec 2020)

Much better day today - strong & bitterly cold wind for the ride to work, but at least it brightened up to quite a nice afternoon.

Made even better by a couple of lovely pork loin steaks & chips for tea


----------



## tyred (1 Dec 2020)

I was able to celebrate the lifting of the stupid 5km travel restriction with a 30 mile ride on my fixed wheel Raleigh. Beautiful moonlit night but very windy along the lake shore.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2020)

I’ve ordered a pair of the Continental winter contact 2 tyres.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I'm sure you can afford more than one pack
> View attachment 561203



I actually bake my own Speculaas 

No need to buy *that* type of Lotus


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I actually bake my own Speculaas
> 
> No need to buy *that* type of Lotus


How do you obtain them then, if you don't buy them?


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> How do you obtain them then, if you don't buy them?



I have a very fine Dutch recipe... AND my own secret spice mix.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2020)

I think I could quite easily loose my temper today with a certain supplier


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2020)

The latch on my bedroom window is loose and wobbly. 
I'll tighten the two screws, later, if I have the time..


----------



## tyred (2 Dec 2020)

'Tis very wet outside


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2020)

Morning .
I was in a bit of a rush this morning . I had to get round to my daughter's to do some parcel sitting . I was in such a rush that I forgot to put my cycle helmet on . It was only when I tried removing it and couldn't find the straps that I discovered it . The tube thingy which I put on to keep my head warm felt like a helmet .
I could feel the chinned will factor as I rode along on my bike .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Dec 2020)

Had the slow puncture on the car fixed this morning. Took longer than anticipated so have to take the Westie for his routine check-up at the vets later today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2020)

Just had our mid morning toast and jam along with a ☕.
Hopefully that is me done with food till lunch time unless I get the urge to raid the snack tin


----------



## DCLane (2 Dec 2020)

In a training session we had a conversation about what to buy for the organiser's bike-mad boyfriend. I suggested a velodrome taster session; he gets to do something new, she gets to /// /at him whilst he's doing it.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Dec 2020)

I have now been in the hold queue to try to book an appointment for a flu jab at my doctor's for 75 minutes.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Dec 2020)

Oh, and nothing on the Premium Bonds this month either.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2020)

I was just talking to a friend on the phone and she said that we will probably get a vaccine in the end !
I said that I usually have mine in my arm .


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I think I could quite easily loose my temper today with a certain supplier


Been there, done that, got the T-shirt and bumper sticker.


----------



## Speicher (2 Dec 2020)

Bremium Ponds are £50 this month.


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2020)

Still, murky and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning splitting the stash of field maple I cut up and hauled in yesterday. I'm about 2/3 way through it. I will finish that this afternoon, and then I will need to go to the quack to pick mum's prescription up.

My sinuses are bunged, so my face is a tad sore.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the cats claim the spot on top of that...


oh right! when I met Wifey she had a tiny studio apt. & her cat would climb the shelves to sleep on the fridge! thanks for the memory!


----------



## rockyroller (2 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> The latch on my bedroom window is loose and wobbly.
> I'll tighten the two screws, later, if I have the time..


always good to plan ahead for big jobs 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I have now been in the hold queue to try to book an appointment for a flu jab at my doctor's for 75 minutes.


Can you not book it online? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> always good to plan ahead for big jobs 👍


So true! I can't be rushed, nowadays..


----------



## rockyroller (2 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I think I could quite easily loose my temper today with a certain supplier


hang in there, count to 10, deep breaths, etc, etc


----------



## rockyroller (2 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I’ve ordered a pair of the Continental winter contact 2 tyres.


👍 for the car, I think?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2020)

MrsPete asked me to go outside and staple the Christmas lights to the porch. 
When I'd finished, and come back in out of the cold, I told her that it wasn't a Porch, it was a Ferrari


----------



## rockyroller (2 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I have now been in the hold queue to try to book an appointment for a flu jab at my doctor's for 75 minutes.


yikes, hopefully by time you get it, they'll throw in the covid vaccine form free!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> 👍 for the car, I think?



No you can get them for the bike. But got an email saying they are out of stock. That’s the problem with sales and when online stock inventory isn’t real time. So I’m getting a refund.

https://www.conti-tyres.co.uk/commuting-touring/top-contact-ii-winter-premium

Felt my tyres slipping on uphills today. Not even snow just cold and wet. Oh well.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> yikes, hopefully by time you get it, they'll throw in the covid vaccine form free!


I believe it is 7 days between flu and covid jabs so probably best that once a flu jab is jabbed, get straight on the phone for the next listen to 🎶 Greensleeves.. 'your call is important to us' 🎶


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2020)

Took road bike out today and bit underdressed. Mild hot aches in hands when I got back. Must remember that you run colder on a road bike compared to recumbent. So you need extra clothing when upright...


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2020)

I have split two bins of logs. I ache all over.

Anyways, time to tootle off to the quack for mum's prescription. Planned to go by bike, but it's raining, so the car it is...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2020)

Booked in for flu vaccine since they’ve invited me.


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2020)

Just had a quick catchup (well 30 minutes) on the phone with an old club mate - he's down near The Wash these days. We've got to close our very old club account so need to get the money donated to charity - only £100.

He's still riding which is good, but I had to tell him about two of our club mates that had passed away in the last 18 months, neither over 55. Felt a bit sad, but better he know as he was good mates with them but had lost touch.


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2020)

Was CC having a bit of a wobbly earlier? It kept on timing out on me...

Anyways, the cats have been fed and I am going to feed myself with the rest of the Spanish omelette, some bread & butter and a


----------



## Speicher (2 Dec 2020)

Yes, CC had a wobble, not just you.


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yes, CC had a wobble, not just you.



Whew... Wasn't just me seeing things then...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Was CC having a bit of a wobbly earlier? It kept on timing out on me...
> 
> Anyways, the cats have been fed and I am going to feed myself with the rest of the Spanish omelette, some bread & butter and a



Apparently word got round that CC stood for Cat Chat. So the cats overwhelmed the servers when trying to register.


----------



## pawl (2 Dec 2020)

Same here.Thought I’d been banned


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Dec 2020)

I've just vacuumed my carpets for the first time in 2 months.🧐


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Apparently word got round that CC stood for Cat Chat. So the cats overwhelmed the servers when trying to register.



Actually, there is a forum called Cat Chat. I happen to be a member.


----------



## postman (2 Dec 2020)

So I am sat on the sofa.Playing on this tablet,Alexa is playing my 2020 Spotify Wrap.Lights are off,tree lights are on,plus on the telly I have YouTube playing a real log fire.It's all comfy and relaxing.


----------



## postman (2 Dec 2020)

More mundane news I had done my xmas cards.Ready to post.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Can you not book it online? 🤔


If I was registered I could - their system needed my NHS number which I didn't have at the time. I have now completed the request for online access , but I now have to visit the surgery to provide evidence of identity to be given the access code to complete the registration. While I'm there, it would be the most simple thing to book an appointment with the receptionists, but they're only accepting phone or online bookings...

The flu jabs for the over 50s are only being done on the 12th & 19th December so there's a slight chance I may be registered and booked before then.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Booked in for flu vaccine since they’ve invited me.



Lucky B*stard!

I ended up getting cut off after just over 2 hours when they closed the surgery for 'mandatory GP training' according to a recorded message when I tried later on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2020)

DHL just delivered a tea cosy. The guy on their local round is a cheerful guy called Charles. When I said to him that he's working late tonight he said people keep ordering stuff.

(Normally, Charles delivers a monthly selection of Northern Monk beers in the afternoon, now it's tea accessories after beer o'clock.)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> If I was registered I could - their system needed my NHS number which I didn't have at the time. I have now completed the request for online access , but I now have to visit the surgery to provide evidence of identity to be given the access code to complete the registration. While I'm there, it would be the most simple thing to book an appointment with the receptionists, but they're only accepting phone or online bookings...
> 
> The flu jabs for the over 50s are only being done on the 12th & 19th December so there's a slight chance I may be registered and booked before then.



Our online booking was turned off in first lockdown. But I can now see the flu jab appointment in my app. In and out in a minute according to the timings!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2020)

I am currently in negotiations about a mini-velo. They are so rare in these parts.


----------



## Speicher (2 Dec 2020)

I would like a strong cup of tea please, and two custard creams, thank you.


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I was just talking to a friend on the phone and she said that we will probably get a vaccine in the end !
> I said that I usually have mine in my arm .


Suppose it works better if given in the gluteus maximus.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Dec 2020)

Part of the problem is that the surgery I was with near home closed down at the start of the year and all the patients were distributed among the (already overloaded) three in the Felixstowe & Walton area. Add in the requirements of the Covid regulations and an elderly local population and I think a beer is called for.

It's not all bad news 'though. I did stop off for an hour's natter and a laugh with my mum & stepdad on the way home from work.


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> I would like a strong cup of tea please, and two custard creams, thank you.



I'm assuming that's directed at me? 

Don't have any custard creams, but do have a spare slice of victoria sponge...


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> *I'm assuming that's directed at me?*
> 
> Don't have any custard creams, but do have a spare slice of victoria sponge...


Who else??


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> So I am sat on the sofa.Playing on this tablet,Alexa is playing my 2020 Spotify Wrap.Lights are off,tree lights are on,plus on the telly I have YouTube playing a real log fire.It's all comfy and relaxing.



No decs up here yet, but i have the uplighter on low and am sat by the fire working on my writing project and chatting with a friend on the Book of Faces. It's a nice way to spend an evening.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Dec 2020)

4 runners running up the road towards me, all wearing yellow vests/jackets, 2 of them had head torches on.

Amazing how easily they slipped back into the darkness, almost as if fluoro colours were ineffective at night


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> 4 runners running up the road towards me, all wearing yellow vests/jackets, 2 of them had head torches on.
> 
> Amazing how easily they slipped back into the darkness, almost as if fluoro colours were ineffective at night


LED street lighting?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> LED street lighting?


Mixture of everything between the streetlighting and LED here on site. I was watching the head torches bobble around in the dark on the CCTV too.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2020)

Time for a


----------



## Ripple (3 Dec 2020)

Been drinking unsweetened soya drink all night and still cannot decide what does it taste like.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2020)

Thursday today will it be good or bad day .....
oh well on holiday next week so i can chill and relax then


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2020)

Morning.
It is raining here. I have been out and given the birds some food .
I'm not sure if I like the new improvements to the site.  I have discovered that you can only now go back a certain number of posts whereas I used to use it as a means of searching for things . I have also noticed that the Search function still doesn't work properly !
I'm going to drink my tea now .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2020)

We don't seem to have any large tins of baked beans in the house !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2020)

Just had a fried egg sandwich. Green tea cooling


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Dec 2020)

I have lots of stuff to take to the charity shop, today, now that it's reopened. 
Too much for the bike to carry, plus it's tipping it down here ☔


----------



## Speicher (3 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is raining here. I have been out and given the birds some food .
> I'm not sure if I like the new improvements to the site.  I have discovered that you can only now go back a certain number of posts whereas I used to use it as a means of searching for things . I have also noticed that the Search function still doesn't work properly !
> I'm going to drink my tea now .



Have you clicked on Search and then Advanced Search?


----------



## Speicher (3 Dec 2020)

I just tried the Advanced Search, and it went back as far as 2014.


----------



## postman (3 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Apparently word got round that CC stood for Cat Chat. So the cats overwhelmed the servers when trying to register.


Yes same here.So I sent a litter of complaint to the boss.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Dec 2020)

I just went into the kitchen, switched the light on, but couldn't remember why I'd gone in there. I'm not ready to eat and I've just had a coffee. Normally, I remember these things the moment I leave the kitchen. But not this time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just went into the kitchen, switched the light on, but couldn't remember why I'd gone in there. I'm not ready to eat and I've just had a coffee. Normally, I remember these things the moment I leave the kitchen. But not this time.


These things happen, now and again. Although I forget when it last happened to me..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> Yes same here.So I sent a litter of complaint to the boss.



I hope you didn’t pussy foot around with the content ?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Dec 2020)

Charity shop trip update.. 
I drove around the back of the shop, as requested, to donate a black sack of clothing and a box of drinking glasses, kitchen utensils and 5 bouncy balls. 
I tied the top of the bag up and folded the top of the box in. 
"It's still open, said the chap. I has to be taped shut! "
"OK, have you got some tape, please?" 
"No" 
"So you don't want it, then?" 
"No" 

So I popped that stuff back into the boot and took it a few doors down to another charity shop. A quick tap on the door and a cheery 'Thank you' from the lady volunteering there. 
Guess who's getting my donations in the future... 

Bloody ingrates!


----------



## mybike (3 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> Little Miss P has found herself a part time job,It's only three weeks at Boots the chemist.But after knock back after knock back,she has finally opened a door.There is a faint chance in Jan she might be asked to stop on.This is not what she went to Uni for,but it gives her a chance to work.



In the meantime, Boots are making staff in their opticians redundant.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2020)

Cold, breezy and pouring with rain here chez Casa Reynard.

So I'm having a kitchen day. There is a beef ragu simmering away in the crock pot for tonight's spag bol, plus I've done additional veggies. Then this afternoon I plan on making a batch of Lebkuchen.


----------



## mybike (3 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 561020
> 
> 
> I've finished my clock. Now I can get on with the next project on the ridiculously ling list...



Where does the cuckoo come out?


----------



## mybike (3 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I'm currently updating my Linux Mint 19.3 OS to version 20. These things are never straightforward so I'm expecting fun and games in the configuration afterwards.



Still on 19.2, I'll be interested in your experience. Do you use a separate partition for /home?


----------



## mybike (3 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> I've been handed a Kindle Version 3 (keyboard) that we've not used in a very long time. Won't charge. tested it, tried reset, think it needs a new battery.
> 
> OK time to dress up warm and get out on the bike. Not fitted ice tyres to the old MTB - they usually go on in November, but it's still rather soggy out and it's been our first proper frosty night since last winter. Might change that situation by weekend though.



Probably the best Kindle ever.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2020)

Sun's out and clear blue skies here , can't see what everyone is complaining about


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> Still on 19.2, I'll be interested in your experience. Do you use a separate partition for /home?


I have a partition for Linux and one for Windows 10, though I use Linux almost exclusively. Updating to Linux Mint 20 was far easier than I anticipated with no troubleshooting needed afterwards which surprised me. I simply followed every instruction found here and all went well. The only issue was it was very time-consuming. 

On day one, I ran the checks, ran Timeshift to create a snapshot, downgraded 3rd party packages, installed the upgrade tool, ran the simulation. This took several hours (especially Timeshift) and then the kids came home and the computer was needed. Overnight I ran downloaded the package updates. 

On day two, I applied the upgrade to version 20. Started about 7AM and it finished about 12:30PM and then I followed the remaining steps and added the 3rd party PPAs for my apps. Done by 1PM. 

Not a quick job by any stretch of the imagination, but then not one I'll need to do again for a while (hopefully). My Linux installation is running, quickly, smoothly and so far without issue.


----------



## DCLane (3 Dec 2020)

Cold and damp here. Dropped a bike frame up to Keighley for a frame repair and it was sleeting on the hills 

New neighbours opposite are now replacing the new white doors they've put in with other new charcoal grey doors because "they don't go together well enough". You chose the doors! So that's new windows / new doors x 2 / new kitchen / new bathroom / new walls / new heating system / new carpets and flooring (not in yet) and new decorating on a just-refurbished house 

The guess is they're spending £20-30k extra that they didn't need to. And when they move in they'll find the house is too small for them - that money would've built a nice orangery.


----------



## postman (3 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I hope you didn’t pussy foot around with the content ?


Straight to the pont.So much so he's not feline well today.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Sun's out and clear blue skies here , can't see what everyone is complaining about



I get the sense that you're on a different planet to the rest of us. Vulcan, maybe?


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Cold and damp here. Dropped a bike frame up to Keighley for a frame repair and it was sleeting on the hills
> 
> New neighbours opposite are now replacing the new white doors they've put in with other new charcoal grey doors because "they don't go together well enough". You chose the doors! So that's new windows / new doors x 2 / new kitchen / new bathroom / new walls / new heating system / new carpets and flooring (not in yet) and new decorating on a just-refurbished house
> 
> The guess is they're spending £20-30k extra that they didn't need to. And when they move in they'll find the house is too small for them - that money would've built a nice orangery.



*FACEPALM*


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Sun's out and clear blue skies here , can't see what everyone is complaining about



Same here: I actually had to pack my coat on my bike and shield my eyes from the sun coming back from work.

Expatriate life is tough...


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2020)

Never mind cycling, at this rate I'd be better taking up bog snorkeling...


----------



## postman (3 Dec 2020)

Today I have made a Spotify Xmas songs list.So Pogues has to be on.Well it began playing and no lyrics,it's brilliant.It's a corker.


----------



## mybike (3 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Just had a quick catchup (well 30 minutes) on the phone with an old club mate - he's down near The Wash these days. We've got to close our very old club account so need to get the money donated to charity - only £100.
> 
> He's still riding which is good, but I had to tell him about two of our club mates that had passed away in the last 18 months, neither over 55. Felt a bit sad, but better he know as he was good mates with them but had lost touch.



Which side of the Wash?


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> Which side of the Wash?



Long Sutton


----------



## mybike (3 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Actually, there is a forum called Cat Chat. I happen to be a member.



There's a surprise.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2020)

I am in need of chocolate. Time to raid the stash.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I get the sense that you're on a different planet to the rest of us. Vulcan, maybe?


Men are from Mars


----------



## mybike (3 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Cold and damp here. Dropped a bike frame up to Keighley for a frame repair and it was sleeting on the hills
> 
> New neighbours opposite are now replacing the new white doors they've put in with other new charcoal grey doors because "they don't go together well enough". You chose the doors! So that's new windows / new doors x 2 / new kitchen / new bathroom / new walls / new heating system / new carpets and flooring (not in yet) and new decorating on a just-refurbished house
> 
> The guess is they're spending £20-30k extra that they didn't need to. And when they move in they'll find the house is too small for them - that money would've built a nice orangery.



Down the road, they've moved the garage forward, built the room behind it, built the new roof & combined it into the existing roof. The tiles are now on, I'm not sure if the front wall has been put in. It's a sea of mud round the side tho'.


----------



## DCLane (3 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> Down the road, they've moved the garage forward, built the room behind it, built the new roof & combined it into the existing roof. The tiles are now on, I'm not sure if the front wall has been put in. It's a sea of mud round the side tho'.



Another house has sold round the corner. At the asking price on day 1 and I _thought_ the asking price was very high. Clearly not high enough. Prices have gone silly locally due to a shortage of supply where we live and the nearby secondary school going from special measures to outstanding in a 4 year period.

_They're_ converting the double garage into a kitchen. As the one there was very small anyway that _sort_ of makes sense and they'll have 3 parking spaces left. At least it's got a purpose to the changes and is likely to add a bit of value.


----------



## Speicher (3 Dec 2020)

I watched Grand Designs New Zealand last night. They demolished a single story bungalow by hand, instead of using a bulldozer. He wanted to reuse nearly all the doors, cupboards and other wood, and succeeded in building a lovely home which should also be earthquake-proof. Doors were reused as desks etc. 

Sometimes I get confused when they talk about "stears", but its still very interesting.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2020)

Carnage has been visited upon a box of Lindor.

I feel a lot better, although it seems rather sacrilegious to do this to good quality chocolate...


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Dec 2020)

A little concoction i've made for supper.

5% fat lean beef mince,sliced sweet potatoes,a bag of casserole veg',2 bulbs of garlic,peas,mushrooms,a veggie stock cube,some mixed dried herbs and a spoonful of curry power. Then maybe i'll add a packet of Japanese curry sauce,though i'll taste it first to see if it's enough curry flavour in. I've just turned the slow cooker on at a low setting,so it should be ready about 11pm. I'll get about 6 bowl fulls out of it,so it'll last me a few night. Once it's nearly cooled i'll put it in the fridge,then re-heat a bowl at a time in the microwave.

I'll post a pic' later to show the finished result.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Dec 2020)

I just took the "yellow bag: (light metals and plastics) out because there's a pickup tomorrow. 

There's no paper bin pickup but I took my paper and put it in the bin anyway, because, what the heck?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Have you clicked on Search and then Advanced Search?


No . I give up if it doesn't come up with what I'm looking for . I can't be bothered trying to put every variation of what I'm looking for .
I found it was easier to go back 35 pages and find a previous post .


----------



## rockyroller (3 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Carnage has been visited upon a box of Lindor.
> I feel a lot better, although it seems rather sacrilegious to do this to good quality chocolate...


better that, than a box of Pop-Tarts


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2020)

I've been playing with an old Matchbox/ Revell plastic kit of a flower class Corvette which I've had fora few years. I bought it part built at an auction. The hull was already assembled with a propeller shaft fitted for an electric motor . It should make a nice radio controlled project .


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> No . I give up if it doesn't come up with what I'm looking for . I can't be bothered trying to put every variation of what I'm looking for .
> I found it was easier to go back 35 pages and find a previous post .


The limit has been 1,000 results for a while now. Press/Click on Older results on the last page for more.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2020)

Bread and butter pudding soon.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2020)

Mmmmm, that spag bol hit the spot... 

And Arsenal walloped Rapid Vienna 4-1.

Happy Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> better that, than a box of Pop-Tarts



If it had been pop tarts, you'd have been peeling me from the ceiling!


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> The limit has been 1,000 results for a while now. Press/Click on Older results on the last page for more.



Can you use "wild cards"?


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Can you use "wild cards"?


If you mean * in either/both fields, then Yes.

Advanced Search, just remember to put the dates in the wrong way round, year - month - date.


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> If you mean * in either/both fields, then Yes



Yes, asterisks, I was trying to think of an example. Possibly T*res to cover the English and American spelling.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yes, asterisks, I was trying to think of an example. Possibly T*res to cover the English and American spelling.


No, it brings up every post where it's been used in the position searched for.
As seen below


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2020)

Look at the time! Time I wasn't here!

Good night everypeeps.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Look at the time! Time I wasn't here!
> 
> *Good night everypeeps.*


It's morning!


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's morning!



It's still night if one hasn't gone to bed yet 

Speaking of which, I'd better toodle pipski. Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Dec 2020)

Chilly outside this morning, but surprisingly no ice.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2020)

*£75 *from uncle Ernie 
Another dark start to the day outside here


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2020)

Morning.
Come on , own up ! Who's got £50 billion of cash stashed away under their beds as the Bank of England is looking for it ?

I've got a couple of fivers and some tenners in my wallet .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2020)

Grey here with a bit of drizzle .
I've put our recycling bins out and there was no signs of snow.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Come on , own up ! Who's got £50 billion of cash stashed away under their beds as the Bank of England is looking for it ?
> 
> I've got a couple of fivers and some tenners in my wallet .


I'll check my piggybank.. It not been opened for a while. 👍🏼


----------



## tyred (4 Dec 2020)

Dark, stormy and with flurries of hail and sleet but it does appear to be just about above freezing. The wind makes feel much colder though

A day off work

I'm just waiting on my porridge to cool a little before consumption. I will venture for a walk around town and buy a few bits and pieces for Christmas before they become stupidly busy. I may need to consider digging my scarf out from somewhere in the depths of my wardrobe.

I had planned to go out on the bike but unless the weather improves I don't think it would be particularly enjoyable. I might go somewhere in the car now that I'm allowed to go stray more than 5KM from home. 

Heaven forbid I might have to buy petrol for the first time since the beginning of October


----------



## Jenkins (4 Dec 2020)

We have snow in Suffolk.
O.K. it's on top of a lot of overnight ran, but some has still settled.

Time for another morning on hold trying to book the flu jab.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Dec 2020)

I see the Met office is on the ball again, I've just had an Amber warning of Snow in our area, looked out of the window & it's snowing, WOW great work there people at the Met office £1.2 Billion for a computer that I can get the same results by looking out of the window for free.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Dec 2020)

And the snow has stopped, any that had settled has melted and it's reverted back to the normal grey sludgyness out there.

I think a second coffee is needed.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Dec 2020)

Heavy sleet on the Derbsyhire/South Yorkshire border.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Heavy sleet on the Derbsyhire/South Yorkshire border.


One of our lads has failed to turn up this morning we think he might be stuck in the afore mentioned heavy sleet living on the top of a hill in Sheffield, although as he's working from home we do have concerns


----------



## pawl (4 Dec 2020)

Good idea.It will disturb the moths though


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> One of our lads has failed to turn up this morning we think he might be stuck in the afore mentioned heavy sleet living on the top of a hill in Sheffield, although as he's working from home we do have concerns


Well, now we have settling snow. At least a 1/4 inch worth. Close the roads, shut the schools, and batten down the hatches.


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2020)

I was just about to post it was mild and soggy here, but it's just started sleeting. Very wet though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Dec 2020)

Clear and dry here, right about 0C.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2020)

It's full-blown grizzle with borderline drizzle here. About 4 degrees C.

I'm thinking about buying a new car. I've never bought a new car before.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's full-blown grizzle with borderline drizzle here. About 4 degrees C.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a new car. I've never bought a new car before.


What sort of car?


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Come on , own up ! Who's got £50 billion of cash stashed away under their beds as the Bank of England is looking for it ?
> 
> I've got a couple of fivers and some tenners in my wallet .


I've not tidied up yet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> What sort of car?


A small hybrid - another Honda Jazz. Aka Honda Fit in the US, but I don't think the hybrid is going to be sold there.


----------



## postman (4 Dec 2020)

[QUOTE="Illaveago, post: 6220143

I've got a couple of fivers and some tenners in my wallet .
[/QUOTE]
Right if I have a couple of fivers and some tenners in my wallet.What have I got,answer someone else's wallet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2020)

I haven't withdrawn any cash since February and I've still got £35 in my wallet. I reckon I'm still on track to make it through to the new year without a refill. (The Bank of England can eliminate me from their cash-hoarding suspects.)


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2020)

Cold, blustery and snowy here chez Casa Reynard.

I'm somewhat further inland than @Jenkins and the stuff is sticking around. Preciptitate is constantly switching between rain, sleet and snow, but what snow has fallen has stuck. Albeit it's rather slushy. And if the cats refuse to go outside, I'm taking their advice. Though apparently it's my fault the weather is not to Madam Lexi's liking. She keeps on going to one of the windows, looking out, then walking up to me and yowling her displeasure. Madam Poppy is more circumspect. She's napping next to a radiator.

I've just puttered around doing random things this morning as I had a somewhat interrupted night. But I plan on having a baking afternoon, as I need to make another bread, and I also have a hankering for Belgian peperkoek.


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2020)

Not handled cash for a long time. Even our chippy has an electronic cash machine thingy you use if you need to pay by cash.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Dec 2020)

Saturday is going to be a wash-out. Good day to stay in with Wifey & lite a fire. But she's trying to time her daily walk & I'm trying to time a bike ride in the snow if we get any. My chain is too clean ...


----------



## rockyroller (4 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's full-blown grizzle with borderline drizzle here. About 4 degrees C.
> I'm thinking about buying a new car. I've never bought a new car before.


don't do it! only kidding good luck w/ your decision & shopping! wutz on the list?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2020)

Oh no not again !
I just looked up as I put a dish in the sink and spotted a leaf which looked just like a small Hedgehog by our bird feeder.
It wasn't a leaf . It was a tiny Hedgehog looking for food . This one was much smaller than last week's one. I scooped it up and put it in a box and we took it to the rescue place where we took the other one .
The other one is doing fine .
We are going to have to learn how to look after them if this keeps happening .


----------



## rockyroller (4 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> [QUOTE="Illaveago, post: 6220143
> 
> I've got a couple of fivers and some tenners in my wallet .


Right if I have a couple of fivers and some tenners in my wallet.What have I got,answer someone else's wallet.
[/QUOTE]
reminds me of an Abbott & Costello bit: "got 2 tens for a five?"


View: https://youtu.be/la2BVTLFQ94


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2020)

Still damp and dismal here on the Savannah plains 

Got a few of the missing notes here but not quite that much


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> wutz on the list?


This one, which makes it a short list!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2020)

In other news, I walked to the supermarket today for the first time in ages. What a ridiculously slow way to get somewhere! Bike is best. While I was shopping, I passed the kitchenware aisle. I learned that what I call a fish/egg slice is now called a "turner' and what I know as a bell whisk is usually called a balloon whisk. Anyhow, I bought one of each. I also bought a garlic press because I broke the old one yesterday.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This one, which makes it a short list!


haha cool! what color?


----------



## rockyroller (4 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> garlic press


last night, before dinner, for my immune system, I diced 1 clove of garlic & sauteed it in olive oil. just when the bits were golden brown I dried them on paper towel, then chewed them. very tasty! washed them down w/ a large glass of lemon water. the last time I ate a clove of garlic I did it raw. one doesn't want to do that!


----------



## rockyroller (4 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Hedgehog by our bird feeder


that sounds adorable. what is the bother with leaving them where they are? are they a nuisance like chipmunks?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> haha cool! what color?


White probably but I'll let my daughter pass judgement on that.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2020)

Mmmmm, the house smells of peperkoek i.e. Belgian honey and spice cake.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2020)

And now, there's a soda bread in the oven.


----------



## tyred (4 Dec 2020)

I was amazed at the amount of people queuing to get into Primark this morning. A guy at the door was taking people's temperature.

Bought some books and bits and pieces, no crowd in the book shop thankfully.

It's been extremely stormy all day with some horrible showers. I did go for a drive to the coast. My car was damp, cold and clammy from a lack of use so it's probably good for it to use it a bit. I tried to go for a walk along the beach but the wind blowing across it was picking up sand and I was basically being sandblasted. Found a more sheltered location for a brisk two hour walk and came home to relax.

Just had chicken and chips for tea.  I have this month's Practical Classics to read a few bottles of Hop House 13.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Dec 2020)

Moules et frites for dinner tonight. Mussels done in a light garlic butter as we didn’t have any white wine.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> that sounds adorable. what is the bother with leaving them where they are? are they a nuisance like chipmunks?



They're nocturnal, if they're out and about in daylight it usually means they have a problem. Hedgehogs needs to be above a certain weight before they Hibernate.


----------



## LJR69 (4 Dec 2020)

Why, in a box of over 200 O-rings, can I never find the exact right size and thickness I desperately need?


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2020)

Spag bol again tonight.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Dec 2020)

Just been updating my NHS online medical record and got as far back as 1989 filling in missing details. Found in my records I did have the MMR vaccine which is meant to provide some protection against Covid 19. Will update rest of record when on PC as my medical records back to my birth are held there. Then my NHS digital record will be complete.


----------



## mybike (4 Dec 2020)

Just raining here.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2020)

I'm sat by the fire, chatting with a friend on the Book of Faces and watching the snooker.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A small hybrid - another Honda Jazz. Aka Honda Fit in the US, but I don't think the hybrid is going to be sold there.


No, I think the Insight is their smallest hybrid here., But I paid US 2.04 per gallon for gas last night.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, I think the Insight is their smallest hybrid here., But I paid US 2.04 per gallon for gas last night.


Is that cheap or expensive?


----------



## Jenkins (5 Dec 2020)

I got gritted on the way home from work this evening.

Also, thanks to the Friday Night Is... thread in the Cafe (and possibly a couple of cans of lager flavoured refreshment) I have ended up down a YouTube rabbit hole with the Fine Young Cannibals to the fore and branching off into 80s & 90s indi & pop.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I got gritted on the way home from work this evening.
> 
> Also, thanks to the Friday Night Is... thread in the Cafe (and possibly a couple of cans of lager flavoured refreshment) I have ended up down a YouTube rabbit hole with the Fine Young Cannibals to the fore and branching off into 80s & 90s indi & pop.



Ouch! That's like riding in a shot blaster...


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2020)

Right, time to finish the  and put the writing away.

Bed seems like a good destination.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to finish the  and put the writing away.
> 
> Bed seems like a good destination.


Buses still running, or will you get a taxi?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2020)

It's Saturday morning and it's dark outside here no sleet or snow.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Dec 2020)

The outside light of a house down the road keeps switching on and off. It’s too regular to be anything other than a fault.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> that sounds adorable. what is the bother with leaving them where they are? are they a nuisance like chipmunks?


No . It's the fact that they are disappearing rapidly in this country and that Hedgehogs aren't supposed to be out during daylight . It usually means that they are starving, plus the two that I found were small . They are supposed to be at a certain size and weight to survive the winter .
My wife looked up how to care for them and it seems a bit complicated .
Keep them warm 18 to 20 C and in natural light . Don't give fish ,bread or milk . Preferably cat food .
It was nice to see 2 youngsters out just after sunset earlier this year, they too were at the bird feeder . Going by the size of the two rescued they must be a new batch .


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, the house smells of peperkoek i.e. Belgian honey and spice cake.


I keep reading it as paperwork ! 

I think I'm having trouble this morning . I've also read sleet as steel !


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2020)

Sphygmomanometer reading, this morning, is: 120/79
Pulse: 64


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2020)

Morning.
It is grey with some drizzle here .
Still having problems with lerts! " You have no lerts! ". I put mundane news in Search and and then find that there are pages unread !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, I think the Insight is their smallest hybrid here., But I paid US 2.04 per gallon for gas last night.





classic33 said:


> Is that cheap or expensive?


I think that might depend on where you were. A US gallon (3.785l) would cost around £4 here, so US prices look pretty cheap to us. It probably looks expensive to the US driver, though - most of us tend to consider fuel costs excessive. Personally, I try to drive as economically as I can. Mean and green, I suppose.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Sphygmomanometer reading, this morning, is: 120/79
> Pulse: 64


146/92 and pulse of 74. My blood pressure meds haven't kicked in yet.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 146/92 and pulse of 74. My blood pressure meds haven't kicked in yet.


I am med free.. 👍🏼


----------



## DCLane (5 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> No . It's the fact that they are disappearing rapidly in this country and that Hedgehogs aren't supposed to be out during daylight . It usually means that they are starving, plus the two that I found were small . They are supposed to be at a certain size and weight to survive the winter .
> My wife looked up how to care for them and it seems a bit complicated .
> Keep them warm 18 to 20 C and in natural light . Don't give fish ,bread or milk . Preferably cat food .
> It was nice to see 2 youngsters out just after sunset earlier this year, they too were at the bird feeder . Going by the size of the two rescued they must be a new batch .



Cat food goes down well with our local fat hedgehog, who's nicely tucked up in the hedgehog house at the end of my garden.

Lots of food at this stage and shelter, with somewhere cosy for them is a good start. Be aware they carry fleas and make mess so a sectioned off area of tiled floor is easiest. Once they're fatter they can be let back out on a warmer winter day and will trundle off to hibernate.


----------



## DCLane (5 Dec 2020)

Off to Manchester for a track session this lunchtime. My youngest is riding over before his team's track session later this afternoon.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Sphygmomanometer reading, this morning, is: 120/79
> Pulse: 64


Made me curious  125/69 pulse 61


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Cat food goes down well with our local fat hedgehog, who's nicely tucked up in the hedgehog house at the end of my garden.
> 
> Lots of food at this stage and shelter, with somewhere cosy for them is a good start. Be aware they carry fleas and make mess so a sectioned off area of tiled floor is easiest. Once they're fatter they can be let back out on a warmer winter day and will trundle off to hibernate.


Luckily these were Flea less .


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think that might depend on where you were. A US gallon (3.785l) would cost around £4 here, so US prices look pretty cheap to us. It probably looks expensive to the US driver, though - most of us tend to consider fuel costs excessive. Personally, I try to drive as economically as I can. Mean and green, I suppose.


Yes. Gas costs more in Chicago, 150 miles away, and can vary widely even within a town. I use an app called Gas Buddy which lists all my gas stations in a local area with prices.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2020)

Costco and Sam's Club both have lower prices, but they are members only. Sam's Club is the paid member club of Wal-Mart. Our store always had membership for the employees.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2020)

Currently eating a bacon butty, only made from a waffle. With Irish butter instead of syrup.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2020)

I finally got some batteries for my new clock, and I put the old one up on the wall by the kitchen.

Now I have two clocks, ticking in stereo.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2020)

Chilly, still and vaguely sunny here chez Casa Reynard. Although it has clouded over in the last half hour or so. Anything is better than the deluges of the last two days.

I have spent the morning hauling firewood and stocking up the wood bins in the house.

An afternoon of watching snooker awaits!


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Buses still running, or will you get a taxi?



Shanks' Pony it was, I'm afraid. These are the boonies - no buses and the nearest taxi rank is a good five miles away.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2020)

Anyways, lunchtime. I has a hungry.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2020)

The landlady's chicken is pecking at my French window.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2020)

Landlady's dog has just heard the chicken through the connecting door and is now having a proper barking frenzy.


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2020)

Sunny here

At least the rain we had hasn't flooded the garden. It is muddy out the front on the grass tho'

Currently looking after DiL's dog, who is a bit needy but is OK until you put a lead on him and try to get him to walk in a semblance of 'to heel'! He did, however, get us up at 06:00!

I really hate those extending leads!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2020)

Today’s forecast ice 🧊 didn’t turn up, and the sun broke through, so I got a lovely morning ride in.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Dec 2020)

9am Saturday






10-15" of heavy wet snow (which would likely compress down to 8" of cement) has been forecast. heavy rain now, snow to start 2pm, gain intensity quickly & continue until 1am Sunday. I have to be at work at the big box home improvement store at 10am. will be busy w/ the lift truck & pallets of sand. widespread power outages are also expected due to the high winds. thunder snow (w/ potential for 3" in 10 minutes) & blizzard conditions are expected. temps right around freezing (slightly over). hmmm ... what kind of mischief can I get myself into?


----------



## rockyroller (5 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Sphygmomanometer reading, this morning, is: 120/79
> Pulse: 64


well alrighty then! get on the bike! :-)


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I finally got some batteries for my new clock, and I put the old one up on the wall by the kitchen.
> 
> Now I have two clocks, ticking in stereo.


Do both show the same time!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2020)

Wife had flu vaccine today. I’m booked in for Wed evening.


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2020)

In about an hour, I hope to be the new owner of a ship.


----------



## DCLane (5 Dec 2020)

Good to be back.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Do both show the same time!



I don't know: I can't see them both at once.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2020)

My feet are cold. Time to break out the uber fluffy nordic socks.


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> In about an hour, I hope to be the new owner of a ship.


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2020)

My new Ship. A Cash's woven silk picture.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't know: I can't see them both at once.


You never checked before hanging them both.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2020)

Right, time for me to toddle off to Tesco for a spot of yellow stickering...


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2020)

I put on a smart causal shirt today, as I wasn't dressing for outside - i.e. t-shirt and thick jumper for the shedoffice. Daughter (17) asked if we were going anywhere 

Thought, hmm can't go anywhere, but we're right on the T3 border, so I decided we'd sneak over and grab a spot of lunch. Popped out to Adlington, about 3 miles inside teir 2 (I ride past there on a regular basis).

The pub was a Robinson's owned one, so suporting the Brewery in Stockport. Had a lovely meal, the place was one way, but only about 10 couples in a massive place. So weird to see it so empty on the run up to Christmas.


----------



## pawl (5 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> My new Ship. A Cash's woven silk picture.
> 
> View attachment 561745




Like that.


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Like that.



There is a pair of "Sailing Ships" which I have. 

This is Ariel, the other is Flying Cloud. Not my photo btw, but the photo as it appears on the Bay of E.

Framed Cashs Woven Picture Collector Silks "Ariel Clipper" Boxed Unused | eBay


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> 9am Saturday
> 
> View attachment 561720
> 
> ...


N'or Easter?


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> N'or *Easter*?


Can we get Christmas over with first.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Dec 2020)

The Christmas tree has gone up today. A week earlier than usual as my daughter needs a Christmas background - I have to record her playing two Christmas songs on her violin which will then be put together with other strings players in a video so it looks like the junior orchestra is playing together. The last video I had to record of her (for her exam) took 3.5 hours to get a recording of 2 minutes 27 seconds. I'm hoping this video is completed quicker. My daughter is a perfectionist though and if even one note is out of tune... the end of the world!

Recording duties will be performed tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2020)

123/83. Diastolic's much higher than usual. But no more BP testing today - it's beer o'clock!


----------



## tyred (5 Dec 2020)

My computer seems to be unhappy about something.


----------



## DCLane (5 Dec 2020)

Listening to Julie Fowlis and attempting, but failing badly, to translate her Scots Gaelic to English using my atrocious Irish Gaelic. The realisation that most of the time she's singing utter rubbish about hats (bonnets), fish nets and romping in the calf pen 

@Globalti - might be useful for you to learn some of the local lingo


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> My computer seems to be unhappy about something.


Your hard drive doesn't like your monitor, so won't "speak" to it. The RAM has forgotten, and as for your floppy, the less said the better.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2020)

Reasonable stickering in Tesco this evening - the usual gang were all present and correct. Nothing doing with bakery and chilled stuff. The former had nothing at all, and the latter was all stuff I didn't want. Plenty of stuff off the counters though.

Picked up a lamb shoulder, a lamb rack, beef fillet, beef mince, tuna, salmon, a job lot of trout fillets, mangoes, avocadoes, mushrooms, spinach and green beans.

Will be sharing the meat and fish with a dear friend. Except for the tuna, which is for mesdames Poppy and Lexi.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2020)

Time to put the writing project away and knock off for a 

I need to work out how to get a "gentleman driver" to toe the line a bit better. Otherwise he's in very real danger of turning into Barry "Whizzo" Williams. Or maybe Brian Farminer...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2020)

Frosty here in the borough so back to bed


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2020)

Good morning. Grey and damp today, so a good day for staying indoors and trying to get organised.

In other news, I'm going to run out of baking paper fairly soon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time to put the writing project away and knock off for a
> 
> I need to work out how to get a "gentleman driver" to toe the line a bit better. Otherwise he's in very real danger of turning into Barry "Whizzo" Williams. Or maybe Brian Farminer...



I'm getting a strong urge to write a story again. Must be the time of year.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2020)

Morning.
I've just been catching up .
It is grey out but dry here. The clouds seem to have that snowy blue tinge .
We put up some Christmas trees yesterday. A big one in the sitting room and a small one in the window of the other room to make it look Christmassy.
In the evening my wife decided that she fancied fish and chips so I went out to cook them . I thought I would try the chip shop closer to of us instead of my regular one . Not too happy with them . I went for small cod as our usual shop does massive pieces which I make last 2 days .
The chips looked like they could have been cooked for another 5 minutes also the batter. I don't mind how chips are cooked , soggy or crispy but these looked a whiter shade of pale . They tasted fine, just colourless. The batter was also soggy . My wife thought that it tasted bland ! I had loaded mine with salt and vinegar so I couldn't tell . 
It's a shame as the shop is within walking distance .
Price wise my old favourite chip shop would be a lot cheaper as the large cod would have been £1 dearer for each piece .


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I've just been catching up .
> It is grey out but dry here. The clouds seem to have that snowy blue tinge .
> We put up some Christmas trees yesterday. A big one in the sitting room and a small one in the window of the other room to make it look Christmassy.
> ...



Situations like this are why the Good Lord gave us cargo bikes.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Listening to Julie Fowlis and attempting, but failing badly, to translate her Scots Gaelic to English using my atrocious Irish Gaelic. The realisation that most of the time she's singing utter rubbish about hats (bonnets), fish nets and romping in the calf pen
> 
> @Globalti - might be useful for you to learn some of the local lingo


Anything sung about bonny shoals of herring? There's always a shoal of bl00dy herring in them there songs...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2020)

Definitely nippy outside.. 
I'm calling in to see No1 granddaughter on my way to work, later, as she had to go to hospital for a checkup after a football injury, yesterday. (nothing major, fortunately!)


----------



## Kryton521 (6 Dec 2020)

Pants! Not a happy person this morning. @ work, Manager should, "Manage" and step up and stop people changing things to suit/benefit themselves or it makes a mockery of the rest of us.
Had a minor coming together with a car and work vehicle. Not a lot I could do to avoid it, why the frell are we using long wheel base vans that are too big, and unmaneuverable that there's a bump at once a week?
Think I have a broken gear cable for the front mech. Won't shift at all, and I can't figure out whether I have the know-how/skillz to replace it? LBS is booked solid due to Christmas rush.

All together I'm really not very happy today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Pants! Not a happy person this morning. @ work, Manager should, "Manage" and step up and stop people changing things to suit/benefit themselves or it makes a mockery of the rest of us.
> Had a minor coming together with a car and work vehicle. Not a lot I could do to avoid it, why the frell are we using long wheel base vans that are too big, and unmaneuverable that there's a bump at once a week?
> Think I have a broken gear cable for the front mech. Won't shift at all, and I can't figure out whether I have the know-how/skillz to replace it? LBS is booked solid due to Christmas rush.
> 
> All together I'm really not very happy today.



I can't help much with the first two, but don't panic about the derraleur cable. Changing one isn't the dark art I used to imagine: I manage it and I have no claim to any particular expertise, and as seen above, I can't even spell it correctly.

There are myriad YouTube videos on the subject (random example below)



And if you get stuck you can ask here.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2020)

I forgot to mention, yesterday, that Jakeman's lozenges should not be sucked whilst wearing a mask.. 

Blimey, my eyes were watering!! 😂


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2020)

@Kryton521 where are you based ? 
As others have said Dr mechanism cable should be fairly simple . 
Just fed the birds broken the ice on the bird bath just waiting for food delivery then the day is free


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Pants! Not a happy person this morning. @ work, Manager should, "Manage" and step up and stop people changing things to suit/benefit themselves or it makes a mockery of the rest of us.
> Had a minor coming together with a car and work vehicle. Not a lot I could do to avoid it, why the frell are we using long wheel base vans that are too big, and unmaneuverable that there's a bump at once a week?
> Think I have a broken gear cable for the front mech. Won't shift at all, and I can't figure out whether I have the know-how/skillz to replace it? LBS is booked solid due to Christmas rush.
> 
> All together I'm really not very happy today.


If the gear lever moves but the changer doesn't then it is a broken cable ! If it doesn't it could be seized somewhere , cable frayed or rusty or pivots rusty needing a bit of oil .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2020)

We have a Seagull squeaking on our roof ! 
Should I oil it ? The gull that is !
Mind you if I oiled the roof it would probably slide off .


----------



## Kryton521 (6 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @Kryton521 where are you based ?
> As others have said Dr mechanism cable should be fairly simple .
> Just fed the birds broken the ice on the bird bath just waiting for food delivery then the day is free



Bridgend, South Wales. Half my problem is, I can't see close up!  Looking at getting some magnifying glasses, might look a bit odd but the ability to see what I'm doing will outweigh the oddity........ Oh wait, this is me isn't it? Ah well, they all think I'm odd anyway!


----------



## pawl (6 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> We have a Seagull squeaking on our roof !
> Should I oil it ? The gull that is !
> Mind you if I oiled the roof it would probably slide off .




wow ski jumping sea gulls Now there’s a novelty 🤪🤪🤪


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Dec 2020)

Freezing fog out there. Had ice falling out of trees on walk an hour ago.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Bridgend, South Wales. Half my problem is, I can't see close up!  Looking at getting some magnifying glasses, might look a bit odd but the ability to see what I'm doing will outweigh the oddity........ Oh wait, this is me isn't it? Ah well, they all think I'm odd anyway!


Oh not local to Northamptonshire then


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Bridgend, South Wales. Half my problem is, I can't see close up!  Looking at getting some magnifying glasses, might look a bit odd but the ability to see what I'm doing will outweigh the oddity........ Oh wait, this is me isn't it? Ah well, they all think I'm odd anyway!


I have some cousins that live in Cefn but I won't be popping down that way for a while .


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2020)

On Friday I got my Christmas bonus, which I knew was a common practice in Germany, but because I've either been self employed or in training for the last two decades, I never got one. I hadn't given it much thought either because I figured, what with starting in April, being officially "inexperienced" and the current financial crisis I'd get an extra 50€, if I was lucky.

Turns out it's rather more than that.

Quite a _lot _more, in fact.

Yowser.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> 9am Saturday
> 
> View attachment 561720
> 
> ...


didn't get as much as predicted. 7 am Sunday looks like about 4" of cement


----------



## Speicher (6 Dec 2020)

Oh dear, I have missed the opportunity to buy a large model railway. 

House with 900ft model railway for sale in south Gwynedd - BBC News


----------



## mybike (6 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> I put on a smart causal shirt today, as I wasn't dressing for outside - i.e. t-shirt and thick jumper for the shedoffice. Daughter (17) asked if we were going anywhere
> 
> Thought, hmm can't go anywhere, but we're right on the T3 border, so I decided we'd sneak over and grab a spot of lunch. Popped out to Adlington, about 3 miles inside teir 2 (I ride past there on a regular basis).
> 
> The pub was a Robinson's owned one, so suporting the Brewery in Stockport. Had a lovely meal, the place was one way, but only about 10 couples in a massive place. So weird to see it so empty on the run up to Christmas.



So what will be caused?


----------



## mybike (6 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The Christmas tree has gone up today. A week earlier than usual as my daughter needs a Christmas background - I have to record her playing two Christmas songs on her violin which will then be put together with other strings players in a video so it looks like the junior orchestra is playing together. The last video I had to record of her (for her exam) took 3.5 hours to get a recording of 2 minutes 27 seconds. I'm hoping this video is completed quicker. My daughter is a perfectionist though and if even one note is out of tune... the end of the world!
> 
> Recording duties will be performed tomorrow afternoon.



My wife told me of a school recital of:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgdLSROTtgA


where one of the girls ran out crying "she got it wrong".


----------



## mybike (6 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I forgot to mention, yesterday, that Jakeman's lozenges should not be sucked whilst wearing a mask..
> 
> Blimey, my eyes were watering!! 😂



I usually go for Halls, but yes, I know the feeling.

Seeing what was said in the Danish study one has to wonder why we've still got to wear them


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Situations like this are why the Good Lord gave us cargo bikes.


How big a portion of fish & chips do you eat?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Dec 2020)

Just ordered one of these winter tyres in 37mm for rear of recumbent. I already have a 20” equivalent from Schwalbe for the front.

https://www.bike24.com/p241030.html?q=top contact winter


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Anything sung about bonny shoals of herring? There's always a shoal of bl00dy herring in them there songs...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wGqbfJ6GSg4


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i01__wBLdPk


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2020)

Freezing fog here today chez Casa Reynard, and it's never really lifted. 

It's been a classic case of can't see past one's nose upon going outside. So I have done very little in the way of going outside bar trotting to the garage for some firewood and to the utility room to pop a load of laundry on.

Am just enjoying a rather quiet day keeping tabs on various sporting events.

There is  and cake on the horizon.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2020)

I have a bit of a dilemma shortly...

The Arsenal v Spurs game sort of clashes with the Grand Prix. I will probably listen to the first half our of the football, then switch over to the Grand Prix and follow the football on the live text feed instead.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Freezing fog here today chez Casa Reynard, and it's never really lifted.
> 
> It's been a classic case of can't see past one's nose upon going outside. So I have done very little in the way of going outside bar trotting to the garage for some firewood and to the utility room to pop a load of laundry on.
> 
> ...


But you can't see past the end of your nose!


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> But you can't see past the end of your nose!



I know it'll have arrived when it hits me in the face


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I know it'll have arrived when it hits me in the face


Hopefully the cake'll hit first. The cup might hurt.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The Christmas tree has gone up today. A week earlier than usual as my daughter needs a Christmas background - I have to record her playing two Christmas songs on her violin which will then be put together with other strings players in a video so it looks like the junior orchestra is playing together. The last video I had to record of her (for her exam) took 3.5 hours to get a recording of 2 minutes 27 seconds. I'm hoping this video is completed quicker. My daughter is a perfectionist though and if even one note is out of tune... the end of the world!
> 
> Recording duties will be performed tomorrow afternoon.


Recording complete. And amazingly, it only took an hour. We even had a smile or two rather than the persistent furrowed brow of absolute concentration. The Christmas background consisted of the decorated tree and a burning log fire (shown on the TV). Daughter had a Christmas jumper on and a tiny elf hat on a headband. Hopefully, daughter was playing in time and will feature in the final orchestra recording. I think it'll boost her confidence to feature. Or she'll be completely mortified...


----------



## raleighnut (6 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> My wife told me of a school recital of:
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgdLSROTtgA
> ...



Those clothes look a bit small for backpacking, did they 'boilwash' them


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2020)

Football = meh 

Formula 1 = WTF!!! 

Snooker =


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2020)

Well another weekend nearly finished


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well another weekend nearly finished



Humpf. Thanks Mr. Cheerful.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2020)

I've recently listened to about five PG Wodehouse Audiobooks in a fairly short time and I've noticed it's affected how I write CC posts.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've recently listened to about five PG Wodehouse Audiobooks in a fairly short time and I've noticed it's affected how I write CC posts.


Can't beat Jeeves and Wooster


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2020)

Homemade Singapore noodles for supper.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Can't beat Jeeves and Wooster



Currently working my way through the Blandings stories, or at least the ones on YouTube.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2020)

Currently buying bike bits, well a mount for my Garmin that Santa might bring.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Currently buying bike bits, well a mount for my Garmin that Santa might bring.


Have you been a good boy all year?


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have you been a good boy all year?



Questionable  Might have to use it on MrsF's bike as she has my 200


----------



## Jenkins (6 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well another weekend nearly finished


Oh goodie - I can then start to enjoy my 3 days leave from work (have to use most of it up before January due to Brexit). With that & working from home, I only have to go in to the office for a total of 6 days before Christmas


----------



## Jenkins (6 Dec 2020)

I was woken at the unseemly hour of half past eight this morning by Network Rail doing yet more work on the line that runs a couple of hundred yards from my house. There was notification of the work a month ago, but it appears they got the location wrong by quite a bit!

It's been cold, but sunny with very little wind here all day, so add in coffee, a decent bike ride, bacon rolls and top it off with a couple of beers and it's been a very enjoyable day.


----------



## DCLane (6 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Oh goodie - I can then start to enjoy my 3 days leave from work (have to use most of it up before January due to Brexit). With that & working from home, I only have to go in to the office for a total of 6 days before Christmas



I can't go into the office until September as they've declared me 'vulnerable' so am working from home until then.

But ... with no teaching until late March and a lot of leave carried over I'm taking time off on warmer/drier Jan/Feb/Mar days.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've recently listened to about five PG Wodehouse Audiobooks in a fairly short time and I've noticed it's affected how I write CC posts.


In what way exactly?


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> *I can't go into the office until September as they've declared me 'vulnerable' so am working from home until then.*
> 
> But ... with no teaching until late March and a lot of leave carried over I'm taking time off on warmer/drier Jan/Feb/Mar days.


Do they know something, but don't want to say anything.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> N'or Easter?


yes, a nasty one


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Oh dear, I have missed the opportunity to buy a large model railway.
> House with 900ft model railway for sale in south Gwynedd - BBC News


extensive!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Dec 2020)

Is there anything worse than not being able to sleep when you want or need to?


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Is there anything worse than not being able to sleep when you want or need to?


yeah having to get up when you don't want to, but have to. Wifey says come to bed, so I'm going. I can't sleep when she's out of town


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> In what way exactly?



I've had to rewrite several because I was waffling even more than usual, and they sounded like a 1920's BBC announcer.

I've long known that I'm affected a lot by what I read, so if I read a certain style of writing I'd end up writing in the same way, which meant I had to be careful what I read when I was writing for work. I didn't realise the same happened when I was listening to stuff as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Is there anything worse than not being able to sleep when you want or need to?


Getting wound up about it. When I can't sleep I often just get up, make a pot of tea, and settle into a sudoku session. Luckily, I can usually find time for a catch up nap later in the day so it's only a short deferral of sleep.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2020)

Grey , foggy and frosty here in the Borough .
No plans for today .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2020)

Morning .
It is lovely grey and gloomy weather here this morning . At least it's not raining .
I think I will go and do the washing up .
What an exciting life I lead !


----------



## DCLane (7 Dec 2020)

Today I have an all-day training course on how to do a job for a university that I've been doing for the same university for the past year 

It's not as if I have nothing else to do.


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Today I have an all-day training course on how to do a job for a university that I've been doing for the same university for the past year
> 
> It's not as if I have nothing else to do.



You've only been doing it a year. Come on, moan when you've been doing it 10 years ! You know what they are like. 

Morning from the shed office. It's not raining. Shock horror. Very damp again. 

I think this lunch time's ride is going to be the short hilly one, but cutting out the mud fest at the end, and come 'off' the hill down the roads rather than bridleways as it's a slop fest at the moment.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Today I have an all-day training course on how to do a job for a university that I've been doing for the same university for the past year
> 
> It's not as if I have nothing else to do.


Are you teaching the course ?


----------



## pawl (7 Dec 2020)

_Surprise surprise _East Mids news last night Nottingham council close Christmas market after one day due to lack of social distancing Heavier than anticipated foot fall People defecating in shop door ways

This from a council that cancelled earlier in the year the formal Xmas light switch on ,Goose fair


----------



## DCLane (7 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Are you teaching the course ?



No - it's an external examiner induction for a university where I've been doing the role for a year. I've used their platform, met the team virtually, etc. What's worse I've been an external examiner for almost 20 years at a range of institutions. 

But they need to confirm I've had my induction and therefore ....


----------



## mybike (7 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've recently listened to about five PG Wodehouse Audiobooks in a fairly short time and I've noticed it's affected how I write CC posts.



Happens to me with Shakespeare.


----------



## Kryton521 (7 Dec 2020)

Pulled all the old bar tape off, in preparation for Her*es actually delivering new cable for front mech. Replacing the bar tape now has me more worried than doing the cable!
Had coffee. Eaten porridge.
Wondering if I should get dressed and take the bike outside to give it a really good clean while it's stripped down........ Bit cold, I'll wait a while longer.....


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2020)

Emirates and PIA must have some money as they seem to have been flying into Manchester most days. Big A380's with very few on ?


----------



## Ripple (7 Dec 2020)

Chocolate for a magpie? Yeah, why not!


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2020)

I think DPD are on a bit of a go slow from BikeDiscount.de - Parcel hasn't left Germany for over a week. Was collected from BikeDiscount over a week ago, and has shuffled not very far to another depot then hasn't moved.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2020)

I need to do some tidying up in the garden cobwebs every where


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> Happens to me with Shakespeare.


Forsooth.. 👍🏼


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Dec 2020)

Bike chilling on patio whilst I wait for green tea to be ready to drink. 2C and Misty. The glasses are ready to fog up!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2020)

Chilly walk, until I got moving, to the shops to drop a load of tortilla wraps (that I got for 5p a pack at work, yesterday) plus a few other packets of stuff into the Foodbank, and to buy my Christmas cards. 
A pleasant 3½ mile walk.


----------



## Ripple (7 Dec 2020)

What a cursed circle I am in.  can't get long term job because I had too many short term jobs. But that's why I'm doing short term jobs !


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2020)

Still, freezing cold and very foggy here chez Casa Reynard today.

I spent the morning walking local trails with a friend and her two miniature schnauzers. Perishing cold, but I really enjoyed getting out and getting some exercise. Don't think I'd have fancied a bike ride given the lack of visibility. The dogs love my company, but then that's because I've always got those gravy bone biscuits for them. Plus I gave my friend her share of the YS goodies I picked up on Saturday.

Afternoon's been spent doing paperwork. Oh deep joy... At least I can sit here doing that wearing a fleecy onesie and my extra warm nordic socks.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> Happens to me with Shakespeare.



Thou art more elevated of brow than I, forsooth.


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2020)

I have a hot chocolate.


----------



## dave r (7 Dec 2020)

I'm about to serve pie, chips and peas.


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2020)

Mmmmm, that hit the spot. I don't have a hot chocolate that often, but when I do, it's a nice treat.


----------



## Ripple (7 Dec 2020)

Lunch time !


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2020)

Ripple said:


> Lunch time !
> 
> View attachment 562166



Madam Lexi would find that wood mouse rather snacky...


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2020)

I had to tighten up the knob on my larder door as it was getting a bit loose.


----------



## Ripple (7 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Madam Lexi would find that wood mouse rather snacky...


It's so tiny that Madam Lexi probably wouldn't even bother to look at it.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Dec 2020)

That mouse looks a bit overwhelmed. Like I would be,if confronted by a crumpet the size of a mattress.


----------



## Ripple (7 Dec 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> That mouse looks a bit overwhelmed. Like I would be,if confronted by a crumpet the size of a mattress.


That's a jackpot for it. Whole winter stock in one go.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Dec 2020)

I did wonder if you were trying to fatten it up!
I've seen a recipe for dormice in honey, but just one woodmouse wouldn't even make a starter.
[Googles]
From Wikipedia :-
_The edible dormouse was farmed and eaten by the ancient Romans,[32] the Gauls,[33] and the Etruscans[34] (usually as a snack), hence the word edible in its name. The Romans would catch dormice from the wild in autumn when they were fattest.[35] The dormice were kept and raised either in large pits or (in less spacious urban surroundings) in terra cotta containers, the gliraria,[36] something like contemporary hamster cages. They fed these captive dormice walnuts, chestnuts, and acorns for fattening. The dormice were served by either roasting them and dipping them in honey or stuffing them with a mixture of pork, pine nuts, and other flavorings. _
So there you go. I also found the following arresting, yet unhelpful description :-
_The edible *dormouse* tastes very similar to squirrel._


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2020)

Ripple said:


> It's so tiny that Madam Lexi probably wouldn't even bother to look at it.



This is the cat who catches pygmy shrews - Britain's smallest rodent!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Dec 2020)

A total of 46 miles ridden, followed by toasted flat breads with secret heated contents


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2020)

I've fed the cats, and soon it will be time to feed me.

Trout-in-a-parcel, with jacket potato and steamed tenderstem broccoli for me. The girls got salmon & sardine felix AGAIL.


----------



## Kryton521 (7 Dec 2020)

Watched a "video" on You Tube, of how to replace gear cable; "use a thin rubber hose....." Acquired one, said thin rubber hose, followed the guidance. DIdn't work! Why? They didn't mention that if you have an 8 month old cat in the house the very sight of a wriggly squirmy thing would be irresistible! I'm pulling the cable one way, Pink is pulling the tube back out as fast as she can wrap it around herself.
I've made bread. Might have another go at the bike later


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2020)

It's brass monkey ish outside


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It's brass monkey ish outside


I agree. I took some stuff out to the recycling bin and had to give the top a sharp thwack with a trowel to crack the ice sealed lid!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2020)

I knew that going into that car showroom would be expensive!


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Watched a "video" on You Tube, of how to replace gear cable; "use a thin rubber hose....." Acquired one, said thin rubber hose, followed the guidance. DIdn't work! Why? They didn't mention that if you have an 8 month old cat in the house the very sight of a wriggly squirmy thing would be irresistible! I'm pulling the cable one way, Pink is pulling the tube back out as fast as she can wrap it around herself.
> I've made bread. Might have another go at the bike later



Cats and bar tape don't mix either...


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2020)

Oh, and my Lotus 102 arrived today.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

bossman just ripped a salesman a new one in spectacular fashion. could here it down the hall with both my & his doors closed. then after phone conferencing w/ me & said salesman, he came to my office & gave me a wink


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and my Lotus arrived today.


a bit jealous, would love one of those


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I knew that going into that car showroom would be expensive!


pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It's brass monkey ish outside


I can never move to the UK. I'm not young enough to assimilate the regional colloquialisms


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> fleecy onesie


pics or it didn't happen, or will we be stranded w/o, as we were w/o seeing the socks?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I had to tighten up the knob on my larder door as it was getting a bit loose.



By sheer coincidence, I tidied up the broom cupboard yesterday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> pics or it didn't happen!


I didn't take any pictures because the test drive car was grey and mine will be whitish. So I guess it didn't happen


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2020)

How does the vaccine know it's been out of the freezer 4 times? 

Can it see the light going on and off ?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2020)

I did some painting on the hull of my model corvette this afternoon . I first painted some white primer and then I had fun masking out sections to make the dazzle camouflage. It was certainly confusing trying to figure out where each section went . I decided to go for a pretty colour scheme of blue and white.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I did some painting on the hull of my model corvette this afternoon . I first painted some white primer and then I had fun masking out sections to make the dazzle camouflage. It was certainly confusing trying to figure out where each section went . I decided to go for a pretty colour scheme of blue and white.


If you camouflage it isn't there a danger that you'll lose it?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> I can never move to the UK. I'm not young enough to assimilate the regional colloquialisms


Brass monkeys means it's a bit parky... 👍🏼


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> a bit jealous, would love one of those
> 
> View attachment 562224



Mine's a wee bit smaller than that, and it's only got one seat...


----------



## Jenkins (7 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Emirates and PIA must have some money as they seem to have been flying into Manchester most days. Big A380's with very few on ?


Carrying a bit of extra freight in the hold or some of the unused passenger space for extra revenue?


----------



## Jenkins (7 Dec 2020)

In complete contrast to yesterday's sunshine, this corner of Suffolk has been a uniform thick misty grey colour with a helping of frost white in the morning.
I dropped off the form requesting online access to the appointment booking system at the doctor's surgery this morning so that I could have another go at booking my flu jab - only for them to phone me this afternoon asking if I wanted to come in this coming Saturday morning for it.


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2020)

My local supermarket has gone over to the dark side and installed self-service tills

Unexpected item in bagging tray


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> I can never move to the UK. I'm not young enough to assimilate the regional colloquialisms


Nautical term to do with contraction rates in colder weather, and bits dropping off.

term not tern, corrected.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> My local supermarket has gone over to the dark side and installed self-service tills
> 
> Unexpected item in bagging tray


Gala?


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Gala?


Dunnes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> My local supermarket has gone over to the dark side and installed self-service tills
> 
> Unexpected item in bagging tray


When they were first introduced I kept on getting that message. But if you apply a no bags in the bagging area policy, you stand a better chance of not being technologically hassled.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Dunnes


Surprised they've taken so long. Dunnes, Ennis went that way earlier this year.
My aunt hates it.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and my Lotus 102 arrived today.


I had to google that, I was hoping for one of these.





I was about to offer you a major organ or two for a ride on it.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> I had to google that, I was hoping for one of these.
> View attachment 562254
> 
> I was about to offer you a major organ or two for a ride on it.



If that were my size, you most definitely wouldn't fit!


----------



## Kryton521 (8 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> I can never move to the UK. I'm not young enough to assimilate the regional colloquialisms



In ancient times, when sailors were men and cabin boys meant just that. Cannon balls would be stacked on deck near and ready for the guns. Being round, they don't stack well, so there would be a brass square around the base. As it got colder, the brass would contract and the balls would fall out. Hence the expression; "Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey!" As the frame was named a "Brass Monkey".

"Son of a gun", is a term from the same sort of era. Go on, ask me? I dare you!


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2020)

Anyways,  and slice of cake time.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> In ancient times, when sailors were men and cabin boys meant just that. Cannon balls would be stacked on deck near and ready for the guns. Being round, they don't stack well, so there would be a brass square around the base. As it got colder, the brass would contract and the balls would fall out. Hence the expression; "Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey!" As the frame was named a "Brass Monkey".
> 
> "Son of a gun", is a term from the same sort of era. Go on, ask me? I dare you!



Someone been reading too many C S Forrester novels?


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2020)

Anyways time to put the writing away and go get some shuteye.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> I did wonder if you were trying to fatten it up!
> I've seen a recipe for dormice in honey, but just one woodmouse wouldn't even make a starter.
> [Googles]
> From Wikipedia :-
> ...


Fried squirrel with gravy?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> I can never move to the UK. I'm not young enough to assimilate the regional colloquialisms


We have it in America too.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you camouflage it isn't there a danger that you'll lose it?


You may joke about it, but I read a thread on another site about one which was painted in black and white, a bit like a stack of liquorice sorts which would disappear in the distance . It had to have navigation lights on so that other modellers wouldn't crash into it .


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2020)

William Shakespeare has just been given the vaccination !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Dec 2020)

After the previous night's 2.5 hours of sleep, last night I slept for 8 hours straight (1 more than is normal for me). 

I could just go back for another 8


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2020)

Morning.
Freezing fog here! I don't think it is going to lift today .


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> William Shakespeare has just been given the vaccination !


So who will be the first cycle chat person to get the vaccination ? 

Another pea soup day outside down here in the borough .

Might brave Wilkinson's today if I can find it ?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> William Shakespeare has just been given the vaccination !


Gadsooks!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Dec 2020)

Our street is covered in ice. Looks like when my daughter goes mad with the glitter.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> So who will be the first cycle chat person to get the vaccination ?


Not me


----------



## DCLane (8 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Not me



I'm on list 6 but SWMBO is due to get it this week.


----------



## Kryton521 (8 Dec 2020)

" has broken, like the first Morning........." there's another song I dread ever hearing again. Along with all Christmas songs.

Had coffee. Debating what to have for breakfast on such a cold and uninspiring day.

Today I shall be making bread for the neighbours. Trying to fit the front gear cable with my four pawed assistant making it all the harder!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> " has broken, like the first Morning........." there's another song I dread ever hearing again. Along with all Christmas songs.
> 
> Had coffee. Debating what to have for breakfast on such a cold and uninspiring day.
> 
> Today I shall be making bread for the neighbours. Trying to fit the front gear cable with my four pawed assistant making it all the harder!


The Hymn was written in 1931

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morning_Has_Broken


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2020)

The Aaron Neville version is my favourite


View: https://youtu.be/BmcTstczN34


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2020)

Morning from the shedoffice. The tinsel went up yesterday in here. I have bought a Christmas Jersey (PacMan in the shape of a Christmas Tree).

When is it going to stop raining - wet again here !

Finally, after nearly two weeks being 'tried out' my son got to speak to the boss of the car tuning company and he's officially starting with them now. Phew . Bit of a mix of a role, admin, bookings, filming and photography, social media marketing, learning how to tune cars with their software, and assisting the mechanics. The last two weeks he's been in the thick of it pulling cars to bits. We've been keeping our fingers crossed as we were a bit worried they might have just been 'using him' as they hadn't said a word.


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2020)

In more mundane news, just checked the DPD Tracking, and after no updates from Germany for a week, my new chainring is out for delivery ! Yay.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2020)

Bloody hell the sun has reappeared from the murk


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> I'm on list 6 but SWMBO is due to get it this week.


My other half is on list 4 .


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> In more mundane news, just checked the DPD Tracking, and after no updates from Germany for a week, my new chainring is out for delivery ! Yay.



It's here. £54 chain ring worn out in 12 months. That's MTB for you.


----------



## pawl (8 Dec 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> In ancient times, when sailors were men and cabin boys meant just that. Cannon balls would be stacked on deck near and ready for the guns. Being round, they don't stack well, so there would be a brass square around the base. As it got colder, the brass would contract and the balls would fall out. Hence the expression; "Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey!" As the frame was named a "Brass Monkey".
> 
> "Son of a gun", is a term from the same sort of era. Go on, ask me? I dare you!




Can’t be arsed to Google it Go on tell me


----------



## pawl (8 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> William Shakespeare has just been given the vaccination !
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Pick the bones out of that🤪🤪🤪


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2020)

Right, that's the recycling taken down. Bacon butty on the plate.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> I'm on list 6 but SWMBO is due to get it this week.


There's a list for the guinea pigs?


biggs682 said:


> My other half is on list 4 .


As above





fossyant said:


> Finally, after nearly two weeks being 'tried out' my son got to speak to the boss of the car tuning company and he's officially starting with them now. Phew . Bit of a mix of a role, admin, bookings, filming and photography, social media marketing, learning how to tune cars with their software, and assisting the mechanics. The last two weeks he's been in the thick of it pulling cars to bits. We've been keeping our fingers crossed as we were a bit worried they might have just been 'using him' as they hadn't said a word.


Are they offering him any form of day release to get any qualifications or just a GDB?


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2020)

Just had a text from the GP Surgery, you are due a flu vaccination. Wasn't expecting it just yet, but they are obviously doing the Over 50's (I'm 50 before anyone starts) @potsy


----------



## DCLane (8 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Just had a text from the GP Surgery, you are due a flu vaccination. Wasn't expecting it just yet, but they are obviously doing the Over 50's (I'm 50 before anyone starts) @potsy



You need to have the flu vaccine at least 28 days before the Covid vaccine, so that's why they're wanting to you have it.



Phaeton said:


> There's a list for the guinea pigs?



There's a priority list for those getting injections by role, age and medical condition. SWMBO's in the top one as she's working in a Covid ward but, despite frequent close contact with Covid-19 patients in her specific role that means she can't always use PPE, keeps testing negative 

If this works I can get back to living life a bit more normally; having had Swine Flu near kill me this would likely be the same.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> There's a priority list for those getting injections by role, age and medical condition.


Daughter has been working in the care system all the way through, visiting old & vulnerable people, she has children at school & has never once been tested, presumably as there would be a cost to the company she works for.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2020)

MMorn


fossyant said:


> In more mundane news, just checked the DPD Tracking, and after no updates from Germany for a week, my new chainring is out for delivery ! Yay.


Ah! But where to ?


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> MMorn
> 
> Ah! But where to ?



My doorstep fortunately. Got it.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2020)

The sun has come out !
It was a bit of s surprise.
About to have some lunch. Now what shall I have ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2020)

Everest has just got a little bit higher


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2020)

Doh!
I decided to have some pink salmon sandwiches. I opened a tin and sorted through the contents in a bowl. As pink salmon is a bit tasteless I put some condiments in to flavour it. I added a bit of vinegar but didn't notice that the top didn't have a sprinkler type thing fitted . Sploosh! The salmon was swimming again ! 
I did manage to retrieve the situation by pouring the excess vinegar away. The sandwiches tasted fine .


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2020)

I've discovered what happens to the anti-condensation packs that are supposed to suck moisture out of the air in cars does when you microwave it for too long..

😔


----------



## DCLane (8 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Everest has just got a little bit higher



Does that mean all the Everesting records are now redundant, so if I have a go tomorrow I'll be the new record holder? 

DPD delivery arrived from PlanetX with a year's supply of KMC 11 speed chains that were on offer, to beat any Brexit price rise with the 15% tax increase on goods from China, a couple of musette bags and my Christmas present from SWMBO - a PlanetX torque wrench as they were on offer for £20.

Her? She's getting some niceties .. that's "niceties" not "nice ties"


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2020)

Just back from a nice walk around the block got well dripped on from the melting frost .


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2020)

Chilly, crisp and trying to be sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I spent the morning hauling firewood, but that was an interesting endeavour as I was being rained on by shards of ice falling from the trees. An inch-thick chunk of hoar frost kind of hurts when it lands where it shouldn't...  I was forced to stop because my hat, coat and gloves were soaked through. 

So I have started sorting out my Christmas cards. I've culled about half a dozen because I never get a reply, and sadly had to remove two from the list as I don't need to send them anymore. 

Lunch shortly. Then an afternoon of sawing and splitting logs awaits.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Does that mean all the Everesting records are now redundant, so if I have a go tomorrow I'll be the new record holder?
> 
> DPD delivery arrived from PlanetX with a year's supply of KMC 11 speed chains that were on offer, to beat any Brexit price rise with the 15% tax increase on goods from China, a couple of musette bags and my Christmas present from SWMBO - a PlanetX torque wrench as they were on offer for £20.
> 
> Her? She's getting some niceties .. that's "niceties" not "nice ties"


I'm sorry I first read that as "nice titties" - where's the red faced emoji??


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2020)

Oh, and I forgot to say I put my blue recycling wheelie bin out last night. And tied a clear bag containing a large box of chocolate biscuits and a Christmas card to the handle for the bods on the truck.

I do that every year - binmen, blue & green recycling, postie, the folks at the vet, my usual till ladies in Tesco... They all work so hard, and it's nice to show appreciation.


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Emirates and PIA must have some money as they seem to have been flying into Manchester most days. Big A380's with very few on ?



Cargo holds jam packed probably.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 Dec 2020)

In my mundane news, we had a new kitchen a year ago and recently I had noticed some water on the tiles, looking like it had come from under the units. So I've pulled the kickboard cover off (it was well siliconed in) and it's bone dry there. A bit puzzling. So now I'm thinking my cat is to blame, but she's denying it. I did blame her at first but the liquid is colourless and doesn't smell whatsoever. Need to get to the bottom of this and re-silicone it back in, before my wife gets home.


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2020)

Put the black bin out last night, it was rather icy on top & the lid took a little effort to open. This morning it's raining.







In other news, drove over to Rhyl to pick up SiL dog. We're caring for it for a while as she has to go into hospital

Wife suggested that we are becoming dog sitters.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> So who will be the first cycle chat person to get the vaccination ?


start a thread & let's see who writes in!


----------



## rockyroller (8 Dec 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> In ancient times, when sailors were men and cabin boys meant just that. Cannon balls would be stacked on deck near and ready for the guns. Being round, they don't stack well, so there would be a brass square around the base. As it got colder, the brass would contract and the balls would fall out. Hence the expression; "Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey!" As the frame was named a "Brass Monkey".
> 
> "Son of a gun", is a term from the same sort of era. Go on, ask me? I dare you!


fascinating! OK, I'll bite, where does the term "son of a gun" come from?


----------



## rockyroller (8 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Brass monkeys means it's a bit parky... 👍🏼


lol, thanks, not! ;-)


----------



## rockyroller (8 Dec 2020)

it's cold today. don't know how anyone rides in this weather


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Forsooth.. 👍🏼



If I start posting in rhyming couplets ....


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I did some painting on the hull of my model corvette this afternoon . I first painted some white primer and then I had fun masking out sections to make the dazzle camouflage. It was certainly confusing trying to figure out where each section went . I decided to go for a pretty colour scheme of blue and white.



Up to decals on the Hurricane. Just varnished.


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Not me



Nor me.


----------



## pawl (8 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Does that mean all the Everesting records are now redundant, so if I have a go tomorrow I'll be the new record holder?
> 
> DPD delivery arrived from PlanetX with a year's supply of KMC 11 speed chains that were on offer, to beat any Brexit price rise with the 15% tax increase on goods from China, a couple of musette bags and my Christmas present from SWMBO - a PlanetX torque wrench as they were on offer for £20.
> 
> Her? She's getting some niceties .. that's "niceties" not "nice ties"




Glad you posted that.Ordered nine and eleven speed KMC chains


----------



## Phaeton (8 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> it's cold today. don't know how anyone rides in this weather


Have to say I intended to, I'm short on my target after the accident, but after it started raining I decided not to, cold I can manage but dislike, fain I can manage bu dislike but together there's too much dislike


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2020)

To vaccinate or


fossyant said:


> It's here. £54 chain ring worn out in 12 months. That's MTB for you.



How long ago did you replace the chain?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Does that mean all the Everesting records are now redundant, so if I have a go tomorrow I'll be the new record holder?
> 
> DPD delivery arrived from PlanetX with a year's supply of KMC 11 speed chains that were on offer, to beat any Brexit price rise with the 15% tax increase on goods from China, a couple of musette bags and my Christmas present from SWMBO - a PlanetX torque wrench as they were on offer for £20.
> 
> Her? She's getting some niceties .. that's "niceties" not "nice ties"



How many chains is that?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> it's cold today. don't know how anyone rides in this weather



Decent clothing and it’s a blast.


----------



## Kryton521 (8 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> fascinating! OK, I'll bite, where does the term "son of a gun" come from?


Sailing ships, away at sea for years at a time, officers were known to turn a blind eye to women that, "came aboard". Although never signed as crew, or officially allowed rations, they were smuggled on and remained, probably below decks for the entire time.
As nature does sometimes the women would fall pregnant. If the baby was a boy, it would be listed as, "son-of -a-gun", in the ships manifest. As no one would be known to be the father


----------



## DCLane (8 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> How many chains is that?



Given between us we run 8 11-speed bikes -  - I bought 8 chains. The PlanetX hillclimb bike is unlikely to need one but you never know; it's used for about 25 miles a year but my son still managed to snap one this year at the start of a hillclimb.

I _still_ need to get some 10 speed chains as we've 6 of those but they weren't on offer but we've just changed several of the bikes' chains. I didn't include that I'd _also_ bought a couple of chains for the 7 fixies / Sturmey Archer bikes we've got to be used on my track bike and a green one for the old Raleigh I'm working on.

Anyone want to buy a bike?


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> it's cold today. don't know how anyone rides in this weather



I've ridden 52 miles this morning, once the fog had lifted it was a lovely day for a bike ride.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2020)

The fog is returning after a day of sun


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2020)

Raining again here.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2020)

Yup, the murk has returned here too...

Spent the afternoon sawing, splitting and moving wood. Moved some of the dry stuff in the garage into the bins in the house, and put the freshly cut and split stuff in the garage to dry. After the rain, frost and fog of the last few days, the wood is sopping wet...

Also, the chain has come off the saw and the bar is stuck. I tried tackling it, but everything is a bit too hot thanks to the engine, so will wait till tomorrow or Thursday. When it's cool, it should be much easier to disassemble, clean out all the oily sawdust, re-seat the chain and then reassemble the whole shebang.

And now for a


----------



## Phaeton (8 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Raining again here.


Not stopped here all day


----------



## raleighnut (8 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Not stopped here all day


It was quite sunny here for a bit, Maz went up to the Chemists on the bus and walked back (about a mile)


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2020)

I have a  and two fruit shortcakes


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2020)

Only a couple of miles walked, today, as I had a birthday card to post to my sister. The Postbox is only a 100 yards away from my house but I took the long route there and back. 
Not quite sure about tea, tonight. Probably fried mashed potato, left over from yesterday, with some salami and pepperoni chopped into it with grated cheese sprinkled over the top, then grilled.


----------



## Kryton521 (8 Dec 2020)

Raining now. Fitted the new gear cable. Thought, "Check it works before I start bar tape...." Didn't work??? WTFrell??? No click, nuffink! Packed it into the car, LBS.
Shifter itself is done. Won't get it fixed till January 6th!!!


----------



## tyred (8 Dec 2020)

My internet seems to be running about as well as an Austin Princess with dirt in the carburettor.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> My internet seems to be running about as well as an Austin Princess with dirt in the carburettor.


Have you topped up the dashpot?


----------



## rockyroller (8 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> My internet seems to be running about as well as an Austin Princess with dirt in the carburettor.


recently discovered plugging my laptop into the wifi router. I know it beats the whole wifi benefit, but the speed increase! wow!


----------



## tyred (8 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> recently discovered plugging my laptop into the wifi router. I know it beats the whole wifi benefit, but the speed increase! wow!


I expect it would but my laptop has no LAN port, only Wifi. I suppose I could try with my work laptop to see if it's any better.

Oddly enough a colleague had to go into the office one day recently due to scheduled power cuts due to maintenance at his home by the electricity people and discovered that there are no longer wired LAN connections at work as plugging and unplugging cables is allegedly a Covid risk. The problem being that he was one of the few who weren't provided with a laptop but was sent home with his desktop PC which doesn't have a Wifi card installed so he couldn't work when he was in the office


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2020)

Bubble and squeak is working well


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> recently discovered plugging my laptop into the wifi router. I know it beats the whole wifi benefit, but the speed increase! wow!



I'm on Talk Talk fibre, the wired connection to the desktop is spritely, the wifi to my tablet varies between slow to a tortoise on tranquilizers, I suspect part of the problem is the tablet but its annoying when I find I'm several taps and swipes in front of the thing.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2020)

A nice chilli con carne with rice tonight, made with the leftover of the Bolognese, with cayenne pepper, smoked paprika and black beans added. 

And I've finished this chunk of my writing project - and the gentleman racer character has actually behaved himself. Well, mostly...


----------



## Jenkins (8 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Bloody hell the sun has reappeared from the murk


At about the same time here, the sunny morning turned into a thick misty murk and stayed that way until after dark.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Dec 2020)

I've just realised - today (Tuesday before anyone gets pedantic @classic33 ) is my 55 & 10/12ths birthday.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I've just realised - today (Tuesday before anyone gets pedantic @classic33 ) is my 55 & 10/12ths birthday.


Would I do something like that?

And Happy 55 and 10/12th birthday.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> it's cold today. don't know how anyone rides in this weather


I managed 33 miles in the mist this afternoon, which was a bit less than I'd planned when I saw the sunshine earlier on.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I've just realised - today (Tuesday before anyone gets pedantic @classic33 ) is my 55 & 10/12ths birthday.



Ooooh! Want me to trebuchet a slice of cake over?


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2020)

Anyways, time for a  and a smackerel of something...


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooooh! Want me to trebuchet a slice of cake over?


Best make it a 10/12ths slice.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Best make it a 10/12ths slice.



Well, 1/6 of a standard supermarket cake is one portion.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, 1/6 of a standard supermarket cake is one portion.


Take one portion out and fire the rest over to him.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ooooh! Want me to trebuchet a slice of cake over?


Chocolate or lemon drizzle please. Hold the candles.


classic33 said:


> Best make it a 10/12ths slice.


Makes it less aerodynamic - the imbalance could see it ending up in Norfolk or Essex depending on the rotation. Best fling the whole thing 


Reynard said:


> Well, 1/6 of a standard supermarket cake is one portion.


Where do they get these ridiculous ideas from. One sixth is just an appetiser!


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Dec 2020)

I've been told to organise my holidays for next year. When I pointed out that my contract only ran until April this was dismissed with a wave of the hand. Apparently I'm now considered a permanent fixture.

I was given the impression that the organisation likes to move people after the first year but my immediate boss says that's unlikely "until you have a lot more experience". Which means I won't have to move or pay for a longer commute.

The company can (and will) keep me on a one year contract for two years, so it looks like I'm "safe" until May 2022. This is an advantage: I would prefer to work in education or therapy, and I have fundamental problems with this organisations basic concept for looking after people with disabilities, so that's as long as I'll want to stay here and was planning to look for other possibilities by 2022 at the latest.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2020)

Whilst it's not raining and there is no frost I am going out for a few miles ....see y'all later


----------



## mybike (9 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> I expect it would but my laptop has no LAN port, only Wifi. I suppose I could try with my work laptop to see if it's any better.
> 
> Oddly enough a colleague had to go into the office one day recently due to scheduled power cuts due to maintenance at his home by the electricity people and discovered that there are no longer wired LAN connections at work as *plugging and unplugging cables is allegedly a Covid risk*. The problem being that he was one of the few who weren't provided with a laptop but was sent home with his desktop PC which doesn't have a Wifi card installed so he couldn't work when he was in the office



That is seriously nuts!


----------



## mybike (9 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Chocolate or lemon drizzle please. Hold the candles.
> 
> Makes it less aerodynamic - the imbalance could see it ending up in Norfolk or Essex depending on the rotation. Best fling the whole thing
> 
> Where do they get these ridiculous ideas from. One sixth is just an appetiser!



A wedge would be more aerodynamic provided it was loaded correctly. As to size, I make it 5/36th of the cake that should be delivered, or maybe, sent.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2020)

Black bin day, today..


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2020)

Bins have bin collected. It was actually left within 5 yards of where I put it! 
And, mundanly, it has a tag on it that has next years collection dates.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Dec 2020)

Our Morrison's shopping arrived at 9:03 when it was due 10:00 till 11:00


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Chocolate or lemon drizzle please. Hold the candles.
> 
> Makes it less aerodynamic - the imbalance could see it ending up in Norfolk or Essex depending on the rotation. Best fling the whole thing
> 
> Where do they get these ridiculous ideas from. One sixth is just an appetiser!


Would it count as a substantial meal ?


----------



## Phaeton (9 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Would it count as a substantial meal ?


As it was being trebuchet'd would that not class as Takeaway?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Whilst it's not raining and there is no frost I am going out for a few miles ....see y'all later


Back just after 8.30 after 27 glorious miles


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> My internet seems to be running about as well as an Austin Princess with dirt in the carburettor.



A centrifugal carburettor?


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2020)

Wet again.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2020)

Morning.
I put our dustbin out first thing this morning after I got up . It has now been emptied so I had better go and collect it .
It was a lovely clear sky when I first went out . Half of the Moon was shining brightly and so were the stars . It was a bit chilly . It has now started to cloud over .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2020)

I have just been watching 8 to 12 Goldfinches in our garden . After squabbling over the seed in the bird feeder they are now happily going through the flower bed seeing which plants will support their weight whilst they feed on the seeds . My wife hasn't read headed the plants so they are quite happy to have a varied diet .


----------



## tyred (9 Dec 2020)

It's raining again


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2020)

Still, chilly and vaguely sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I had a kitchen morning. I have prepped tonight's supper as I need to go out later, so... Have shredded a savoy cabbage and some leeks, made tabbouleh and turned the lamb rack I bought into 8 chops, and those are marinating in olive oil, garlic, oregano and pepper. 

I have also put on a load of laundry and cleared up the de-quarantined shopping.

Almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Take one portion out and fire the rest over to him.



I've only 1/6 of the cake left, so that's what it'll have to be...


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Chocolate or lemon drizzle please. Hold the candles.
> 
> Makes it less aerodynamic - the imbalance could see it ending up in Norfolk or Essex depending on the rotation. Best fling the whole thing
> 
> Where do they get these ridiculous ideas from. One sixth is just an appetiser!



It's a raspberry and buttercream Victoria sponge, I'm afraid...


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2020)

This afternoon I'm chairing a university exam board that I can't remember agreeing to chair 

That's not a good start! Time to change into a 'posh frock' so it's not a T-shirt on Zoom.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've only 1/6 of the cake left, so that's what it'll have to be...


You ate the other five portion's!


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> You ate the other five portion's!



 

Mind you I was Christmas present wrapping this morning (all done ) and found a spare Terry's Chocolate Orange. Realising none of my family like them I


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Mind you I was Christmas present wrapping this morning (all done ) and found a spare Terry's Chocolate Orange. Realising none of my family like them I


Bought by accident, I suppose.


----------



## pawl (9 Dec 2020)

Just had power outage Apparently some pleb had cut through a cable Only affected a few houses.Mine had to be one 
Just come back on Western Power originally said 6 Pm Got to lug the Calor heater back in to the garage


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2020)

Exam board completed and decisions were fair/appropriate. I'm wondering whether it's easier and better by Zoom because everyone concentrated properly!


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> You ate the other five portions!



Not all at once.

And fixed the punctuation for you


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2020)

Anyways, lunch consumed and chores done. Just having a bit of a sit down before I have to head out to run some errands.


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2020)

I've put petrol stuff in the car. Had to think which side it was on .

So that tank got us to and from Wales in September and has lasted until now. Hmm March before I fill up again ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2020)

Just back from my flu vaccine jab. All very efficient and in and out within 5 mins of them opening doors. Bodes well for Covid vaccination if done as well.


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2020)

Ooh, the shedoffice has had an upgrade. Bought an electric oil filled radiator and digital timer a couple of weeks ago to make sure the shed is warm in the morning, and now it's got curtains. MrsF found some in the loft (light blue so match the shed) and I just shoved up one of those expanding rails that cost £11 from Homebase. It should keep the heat in a bit better, as I'll only pull them slightly over (one side is almost all 'perspex') to keep any drafts out around the doors.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Ooh, the shedoffice has had an upgrade. Bought an electric oil filled radiator and digital timer a couple of weeks ago to make sure the shed is warm in the morning, and now it's got curtains. MrsF found some in the loft (light blue so match the shed) and I just shoved up one of those expanding rails that cost £11 from Homebase. It should keep the heat in a bit better, as I'll only pull them slightly over (one side is almost all 'perspex') to keep any drafts out around the doors.


Careful yer bed will be out there soon.


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Careful yer bed will be out there soon.



Yup, thinking that.  Do you think that's MrsF's plan ?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Yup, thinking that.  Do you think that's MrsF's plan ?


Dunno but Maz would have me out in our shed summerhouse if she didn't like sitting in it herself


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2020)

Been a good old day


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Been a good old day



You been aquiring more bikes perchance ?


----------



## Kryton521 (9 Dec 2020)

Bike has gone to LBS. Shifter removed and packed/sent off to Shimano, may get lucky with a warranty claim. [Won't hold my breath!]
Had a better day at work, Still feel like sh*t. That's depression, grey weather and upcoming festivities, as we all have to be so jolly happy!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2020)

Had fish and chips tonight with a beer. Yummy.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> You been aquiring more bikes perchance ?


Absolutely not 
Trying to lower the number of bikes at the moment but old steel are not on top of everyone's list


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Absolutely not
> Trying to lower the number of bikes at the moment but old steel are not on top of everyone's list



Looks in garage, 3 steel, and one of these modern aluminium stuff. MrsF has 2 aluminium things. Teens, both alloy too.

No plastic bikes though.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Would it count as a substantial meal ?


One slice, no
One cake, yes


----------



## Jenkins (9 Dec 2020)

Quiet day in the grey county. 

Small amount of ironing done in the morning, most of which was uniform for work, followed by a bit of bike cleaning and fettling then online shopping for replacement tyres & rim tape. Cycle space reservation booked with Greater Anglia for tomorrow and just the ticket for myself to get.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Quiet day in the grey county.
> 
> Small amount of ironing done in the morning, most of which was uniform for work, followed by a bit of bike cleaning and fettling then online shopping for replacement tyres & rim tape. Cycle space reservation booked with Greater Anglia for tomorrow and* just the ticket for myself to get.*


There'll be none of those left.
You can put your bike on and wish it "bon voyage".


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2020)

Well, managed to get all my errands done. All the large boxes of chocolate biskits for the various "Christmas Boxes" now bought. An extra one might have slipped into the trolley just for me.  I also now have stamps, bubble wrap, dog treats, AA batteries and a rather large quantity of cheese.

Plus I (inevitably) snaffled a few YS bits.  New potatoes, cherries, green beans, avocadoes, pannini rolls, Belgian buns and two half trays of free range eggs at 56p per half tray. The eggs are well in date, so kind of puzzled why they had so many boxes on sticker - an unwanted consignment, maybe? Either way, £1.12 for 30 eggs is not to be sniffed at...


----------



## Jenkins (9 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> There'll be none of those left.
> You can put your bike on and wish it "bon voyage".


Plenty of space on the trains at the moment and I can book the ticket online at the station - the problem I've got is making the nominated train as Greater Anglia insist on 24hrs advance cycle booking for the Intercity route and those either side were already booked up.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2020)

Anyways, supper was garlic & oregano lamb chops (I dismantled the rack of lamb I bought), tabbouleh and buttered savoy cabbage and leeks.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Plenty of space on the trains at the moment and I can book the ticket online at the station - the problem I've got is making the nominated train as Greater Anglia insist on 24hrs advance cycle booking for the Intercity route and those either side were already booked up.


Plenty of space, but not many seats available up here at times. Sixteen people in a carriage, with no standing allowed.

Makes getting on and off awkward.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Plenty of space, but not many seats available up here at times. Sixteen people in a carriage, with no standing allowed.
> 
> Makes getting on and off awkward.


At the risk of this being moved to the Rail Enthusiasts thread, there's plenty of space on the new Stadler Intercity trains. Even the 3 & 4 car local trains are hardly used at he moment.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> At the risk of this being moved to the Rail Enthusiasts thread, there's plenty of space on the new Stadler Intercity trains. Even the 3 & 4 car local trains are hardly used at he moment.


Pacers don't have that much room, or coaches.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Pacers don't have that much room, or coaches.


I thought those were all supposed to be retired by now. I think we may have heard that before. Like Americas' Amfleet coaches, they just keep going on, like the Dargason.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I thought those were all supposed to be retired by now. I think we may have heard that before. Like Americas' Amfleet coaches, they just keep going on, like the Dargason.


Locally, they were given an extension to run until March 2022*. There's about half a dozen left round these parts.

*They're being shipped to Scotland, for use up there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Dec 2020)

Culloden, then the Pacer apocalypse.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Culloden, then the Pacer apocalypse.


Possible, then they'll send them homeward.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Possible, then they'll send them homeward.


Why? Are British Lleyland going to refurbish them for another 20 years of stopgap service?


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Why? Are British Lleyland going to refurbish them for another 20 years of stopgap service?


There were twenty that received internal refurbishment at Neville Hill, just outside Leeds, two years ago. To extend their life to 2024. Forty two years working life.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> There were twenty that received internal refurbishment at Neville Hill, just outside Leeds, two years ago. To extend their life to 2024. Forty two years working life.


Pretty fine for something originally slated to last just a few years.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pretty fine for something originally slated to last just a few years.


The newer rolling stock has problems with some stations. Not all are recognised, so they refuse to stop. Drivers can't override the computer.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

I think I'm going to turn in early tonight. I've felt rather below par all day. Maybe a good night's sleep might help.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I think I'm going to turn in early tonight. I've felt rather below par all day. Maybe a good night's sleep might help.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


But it's....


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2020)

Another dry but dark morning that is begging me to go and get some miles in


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> The newer rolling stock has problems with some stations. Not all are recognised, so they refuse to stop. Drivers can't override the computer.


Good planning !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2020)

Morning.
The person who designed one set of our Christmas lights must have been a sadist . When the lights are switched on the lights go immediately into flashing mode ! Argh! 
I have to try to press the button find the static position which seems to be the last mode .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2020)

Yesterday I was playing with my model again, using up a lot of masking tape. Raising the black section up to the waterline revealed discrepancies in the blue dazzle sections which needed extending .
I also stripped down an old small scrap hand held vacuum cleaner for the electric motor. I think it should be suitable to power the boat as it's voltage range goes from 1.5 volts to 10.8 .


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2020)

First tea of the day finished. 
The lights have just come on in the aquarium so fishes are milling around the feeding hole 🐠


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2020)

That was interesting! I was listening to professor Whathisname talking about the new vaccine and about the people who have had a reaction to the injection. He was saying that new drugs are tested rigourously these days and that a commonly taken pain relief tablet , Aspirin wouldn't be allowed !


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Another dry but dark morning that is begging me to go and get some miles in


Back home now after a lovely 29 miles . 
First cuppa downed .
Birds fed. 
Green bin waiting patiently to be emptied. 
Oh and back in bed


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> That was interesting! I was listening to professor Whathisname talking about the new vaccine and about the people who have had a reaction to the injection. He was saying that new drugs are tested rigourously these days and that a commonly taken pain relief tablet , Aspirin wouldn't be allowed !



And paracetemol overdoses are not a nice way to die !

On a slightly more cheery note, good morning from the shedoffice. We have an 'Away Day' today. Where we'd normally go 'somewhere' for an all day meeting (usually a room in a hotel with lunch and cake) we're sat in front of our screens all day in a meeting this year. Any to extend the 'pain' we have a few on-line festivities to partake in after - might have to use my lunch break to procure some alcohol.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Dec 2020)

Our Yorkie's body clock must be a little off today. He's trying to tell me it's lunchtime. He's 9 minutes early.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2020)

Just popped an order in for three bottles of 'local' small batch gin - from Stockport Gin whose distillery is in the little village of Compstall. Part of MrsF's Christmas present.


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2020)

If I want to remove the limescale at the bottom of the (inside) the kettle, what do I dilute white vinegar with? I know I could look this up on oggle, but do not want to trawl through loads of gubbins to get the right details.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2020)

A few bottles of porter have been acquired so I can survive the 'virtual festivities' later.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Dec 2020)

drats. why must I pay a quarterly life insurance premium a cpl weeks before Christmas. ugh


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

Still, overcast and somewhat milder than the last few days here chez Casa Reynard. Things are *very* squelchy underfoot, however...

Anyways, the chainsaw has been cleaned, fixed and is now up and running again after it threw its chain the other day. This afternoon's lot of firewood awaits. And I hauled in a load more wood in, so plenty to be getting on with.

Almost time for lunch. Cheese on toast awaits.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> The person who designed one set of our Christmas lights must have been a sadist . When the lights are switched on the lights go immediately into flashing mode ! Argh!
> I have to try to press the button find the static position which seems to be the last mode .



I have a set of lights like that. They drive me doolally too. Consequently, they are not my first choice.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Our Yorkie's body clock must be a little off today. He's trying to tell me it's lunchtime. He's 9 minutes early.



That's nothing. The cats start staring at me with at least 15 minutes to go.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2020)

Just greased the hinges on some internal doors. No longer feels like you are in a 1920s horror film when you open them. Do wish the werewolf would go back to the woods though!


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2020)

Meeting still going on, I've opened a St Peter's Plum Porter (video feed off for now). Our HR person has lined up some silly games for us to do.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

Wood duly sawed, split and stacked.

Now sat back with a  and a couple of lindor things.


----------



## mybike (10 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Mind you I was Christmas present wrapping this morning (all done ) and found a spare Terry's Chocolate Orange. Realising none of my family like them I



Not keen on the orange ones, I just don't like anything orange. Mint ones were OK tho'.


----------



## mybike (10 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> If I want to remove the limescale at the bottom of the (inside) the kettle, what do I dilute white vinegar with? I know I could look this up on oggle, but do not want to trawl through loads of gubbins to get the right details.



Um, water.

Then rinse out with water.

Having lived all my life in areas with hard water, it feels strange not to have to do the descale thing anymore.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> If I want to remove the limescale at the bottom of the (inside) the kettle, what do I dilute white vinegar with? I know I could look this up on oggle, but do not want to trawl through loads of gubbins to get the right details.


Water usually!
Fill the kettle with a solution of equal parts water and vinegar, and let this soak for an hour. After that, boil the kettle, then turn it off and unplug it from the power. Let the water and vinegar mixture sit in the kettle for another 15-20 minutes, then throw it away and rinse the kettle thoroughly.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

It's almost time to put the radio on for Dundalk v Arsenal in the Europa League.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Dec 2020)

OOh restaurant food!. Local Italian delivering in a bit.... hope its better than mac n cheese last night


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

Bitsas here tonight - once the Dundalk v Arsenal game is finished.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Bitsas here tonight - once the Dundalk v Arsenal game is finished.


What about the halftime snack?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2020)

No achy arm or under the weather symptoms from yesterday’s flu vaccine. Bodes well for Saturday’s audax.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> What about the halftime snack?



Not for me, but I've just fed the cats.

Poppy and Lexi have fresh tuna tonight...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2020)

The bank just texted me to tell me that they were going to text me. I'm sure this makes sense to them.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The bank just texted me to tell me that they were going to text me. I'm sure this makes sense to them.


I wonder if they'll text you after they have text you to let you know that that have text you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I wonder if they'll text you after they have text you to let you know that that have text you.


I'll send you a private message to let you know that I will soon be letting you know I have an answer to that conundrum.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll send you a private message to let you know that I will soon be letting you know I have an answer to that conundrum.


This sounds like my father a few years ago after introducing him to the Internet & emails, he would ring me up to tell me he'd sent one.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

I have removed a large chunk of ice from the fridge.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2020)

@tyred, did you feel owt odd at around 08:29:17.3(approximately) on Monday?


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have removed a large chunk of ice from the fridge.


Titanic!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have removed a large chunk of ice from the fridge.


There are probably YS goodies in there.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There are probably YS goodies in there.



Alas not. It really was just a large lump of ice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Alas not. It really was just a large lump of ice.


Ok, so now more room for them....


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ok, so now more room for them....



Indeedy doodly!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have removed a large chunk of ice from the fridge.



Your fridge sounds colder than my freezer


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Your fridge sounds colder than my freezer



Ooooer...

Actually, it's supposed to be self-defrosting, but if something gets shoved right to the back, it can gum up the works as it were.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The bank just texted me to tell me that they were going to text me. I'm sure this makes sense to them.


My bank emails me warning me to be wary of dodgy emails pretending to be my bank.. 
Errrrr.. How do I know it's not that email being dodgy!


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2020)

Question for those with cats.

Would you have your cat(s) chasing the dot on the floor, from a laser pointer.

Latest advert seen has two cats chasing the red dots, until one battery runs outs.


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My bank emails me warning me to be wary of dodgy emails pretending to be my bank..
> Errrrr.. How do I know it's not that email being dodgy!


The "phonecalls from the bank" saying they'll be phoning from a withheld number are the worst.


----------



## DCLane (10 Dec 2020)

@classic33 - the stupid little moggy will chase a red dot all over the place, the big Manx looks at the dot (and the little cat) and stares at us with a look of "I'm not stupid, I can't kill and eat a dot."


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Locally, they were given an extension to run until March 2022*. There's about half a dozen left round these parts.
> 
> *They're being shipped to Scotland, for use up there.


You've got to feel sorry for Scottish rail users - your old Pacers and they've been shafted with the single carriage class 153s that used to trundle round here were heading up there.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> You've got to feel sorry for Scottish rail users - your old Pacers and they've been shafted with the single carriage class 153s that used to trundle round here were heading up there.


We've still got the 153's.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2020)

Just a brief roundup of Thursday: 

Woke up way too early. 
Grey, cold & damp.
Rode 65 miles to Norwich
Got train back to Ipswich, local passenger service cancelled* due to gas leak near the line so had to ride the 13 miles home.
Half way through my second bottle of Adnams muscle relaxant.

* Freight service still running, so somebody knows where the profits are!


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Just a brief roundup of Thursday:
> 
> Woke up way too early.
> Grey, cold & damp.
> ...


If anything went wrong when a passenger service went past, they might end up with a bigger claim than for a freight service.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> We've still got the 153's.


Not merely a Sprinter, but a Super Sprinter!


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not merely a Sprinter, but a Super Sprinter!


That's misleading, there's nothing "super" about them!


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Dec 2020)

Named one for Michael Palin, can't think of a better tribute for a railfan. One named for Benjamin Britten as well, but not Peter Pears.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Dec 2020)

In the States, there is an old refurbished streamline observation car named Dagny Taggart. Because the right wing is so seldom subtle.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Named one for Michael Palin, can't think of a better tribute for a railfan. One named for Benjamin Britten as well, but not Peter Pears.


Been on





a few times.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Question for those with cats.
> 
> Would you have your cat(s) chasing the dot on the floor, from a laser pointer.
> 
> Latest advert seen has two cats chasing the red dots, until one battery runs outs.



My two just look at me and wonder where I've left my brain. 

Shoelaces on the other hand...


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2020)

Anyways, time for me to toodle pipski.

Nunnight one and all xxx 

Oh, and I filled the biscuit barrel with jammy dodgers.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> My two just look at me and wonder where I've left my brain.
> 
> Shoelaces on the other hand...


You see little/no harm in the laser pointer then?


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for me to toodle pipski.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx
> 
> Oh, and I filled the biscuit barrel with jammy dodgers.


It'll need refilling come the morrow.

Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2020)

Why and how did the TV folder get in my dressing gown pocket over night ??? 

Grey and mizzling in the borough


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Question for those with cats.
> 
> Would you have your cat(s) chasing the dot on the floor, from a laser pointer.
> 
> Latest advert seen has two cats chasing the red dots, until one battery runs outs.


Our cat Schrodie knew that we controlled the the hand held type and would look at us if we stopped playing.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2020)

Morning.
We had a nice bright sky earlier but it has now clouded over .
I've got to go out in a while to post a load of Christmas cards .
I suppose I had better go and feed the birds . They are getting through a lot of food at the moment .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Why and how did the TV folder get in my dressing gown pocket over night ???
> 
> Grey and mizzling in the borough


I've got no idea what a TV folder is. They look like they'd be pretty hard to fold.

Anyhow, grey skies overhead but as there's weak sunlight over the city there must be a gap in the clouds to the south.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2020)

Hold the front page..... 
I have to report that my 'soft light muscovado sugar' has turned into 'hard light muscovado sugar' as the top of the packet had been left open! 

😔 

I had to chip some off to add to the Bread & Butter pudding I've just made.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got no idea what a TV folder is.



Meant to be TV doofer not folder  bloody predictive text


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2020)

Morning from the shed office. Hissing it down again. We're paying for all that good weather we had at the start of the year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2020)

The sunlight has done its bit for the day and we're back to the duvet of damplitude.


----------



## tyred (11 Dec 2020)

Paul McCartney informs me that he is having a wonderful Christmas time so I've switched the radio off again. It was that or hit it with a 14lb sledge hammer


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2020)

It's still grey here in the borough


----------



## Phaeton (11 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Paul McCartney informs me that he is having a wonderful Christmas time so I've switched the radio off again. It was that or hit it with a 14lb sledge hammer


It being the radio or Paul McCartney?


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2020)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go 😔


----------



## Phaeton (11 Dec 2020)

I have only 1 hour 32 minutes to go, not that I'm counting


----------



## Kryton521 (11 Dec 2020)

I have seen a "interactive cat toy", it's kind of two wavey arms that point laser points on the floor, or anywhere? and entertain your cat/s. DID NOT look into purchase!
Bad enough I brought Pink, [ungrateful little sod.] a water fountain with filters!

Still no bike....... Brought a lottery ticket for tonight. £175 million + Worth a punt I feel. More likely to be struck by lightening, I know. But if a thunderstorm comes along I'll improve my odds by getting my kite out which is flown using carbon fibre string!

The car, I may or not have bumped last week, owners have put in a claim. Seen the photo's. Since there isn't a mark on the van just how did I do so much damage to her car? As in, plastic thing is hanging off and broken?


----------



## Phaeton (11 Dec 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> The car, I may or not have bumped last week, owners have put in a claim. Seen the photo's. Since there isn't a mark on the van just how did I do so much damage to her car? As in, plastic thing is hanging off and broken?


I had the same must be 15 years ago now, I was reversing the van into a parking spot very very slowly as there was children nearby, a car deliberately drove behind me, my bumper touched his out turned turned tyre. When I got out he was shouting & told me to look at the damage on his car, the wing, both doors & the rear wing were crushed in. I told him where to go, but he put in a claim & as I was reversing I was found at fault. When the paperwork came through he was claiming whiplash & there was a doctors report 2 days prior to the accident where he'd been involved in exactly the same accident, he got £5.5K from the claim, I always wondered how many others he'd conned.


----------



## tyred (11 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It being the radio or Paul McCartney?


I meant the radio but on reflection, is it fair to smash the radio as it is only a dumb piece of equipment that broadcasts what it receives? Maybe it would be better to hit Paul...or the DJ who really should get a decent playlist...


----------



## raleighnut (11 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> I meant the radio but on reflection, is it fair to smash the radio as it is only a dumb piece of equipment that broadcasts what it receives? Maybe it would be better to hit Paul...or the DJ who really should get a decent playlist...


Not his worst



View: https://youtu.be/OrbuDWit1Co


----------



## Phaeton (11 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Not his worst


I think it probably is


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2020)

Still, grey and mild here chez Casa Reynard.

Not the best night's sleep. Had to get up and remove one of the fleece throws on the bed I'd chucked on last week as I was too hot. Then I couldn't get back to sleep as I had plot bunnies running through my head.

Anyways, I've peeled potatoes for later, rustled up packaging (read cat food boxes) for the few gifts I have to send out, put on a load of laundry.

After lunch, cards and paperwork await.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> You see little/no harm in the laser pointer then?



Well, my cats ignore it, so there's no point.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2020)

It's raining here.

Paperwork mostly done.

Time to make some Lebkuchen


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2020)

There are lots of clever people on this thread. Is anyone clever enough to find out the solution to this problem? 

My N5L Nuu phone has, for some reason, decided to just put Chinese symbols on the screen. One screen shows about 30 lines of "text", almost all in characters except for WiFi, SIM, Wave, GPS, LCM, eMMC, Micbias. 

Please note that I have tried the "switch it off, and switch it back on again" strategy but it does not switch off (by press and hold the long "button"). 

I should add that because of the lock down, and not going anywhere, I have not made any phone calls recently. It is pay as you go, and if they (EE) ?thought it had been stolen/mislaid, the message would be in English. My Mother once managed to change her phone to Norwegian, but eventually I got it back to English. @ColinJ might be able to help. 

A box of virtual mince pies for whoever manages to unlock this dilemma.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, my cats ignore it, so there's no point.



Aren't they dangerous if they shine into a cat's eyes? Dangerous or lethal?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Dec 2020)

GPS AAs on charge for ride tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Aren't they dangerous if they shine into a cat's eyes? Dangerous or lethal?



Well, a laser, no matter how small or low-powered, is dangerous no matter whose eyes you shine them in. That's why Plod gets so cross when people shine them at helicopters or planes.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2020)

Cook's prerogative - licking out the mixing bowl! 

And now for a


----------



## Phaeton (11 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> My N5L Nuu phone has, for some reason, decided to just put Chinese symbols on the screen. One screen shows about 30 lines of "text", almost all in characters except for WiFi, SIM, Wave, GPS, LCM, eMMC, Micbias.


Is there a cog like symbol on there?

https://www.devicesfaq.com/en/change-language/nuu-mobile-n5l


----------



## mybike (11 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> There are lots of clever people on this thread. Is anyone clever enough to find out the solution to this problem?
> 
> My N5L Nuu phone has, for some reason, decided to just put Chinese symbols on the screen. One screen shows about 30 lines of "text", almost all in characters except for WiFi, SIM, Wave, GPS, LCM, eMMC, Micbias.
> 
> ...



I seem to recall that EE (other providers are available) can change some settings with a text message. It might be worth giving them a call. At least, they should be able to tell you how to change it.


----------



## mybike (11 Dec 2020)

12 mince pies made. I had to make some more pastry so that I will be able to make some meat pies.

Mrs MY commented that the one she tried was OK, praise for my first attempt!


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2020)

I have fed the cats, and shortly it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (11 Dec 2020)

The firelighters which I bought from Lidl (and which were not cheap) are crap. You need to use at least three matches to light one.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Is there a cog like symbol on there?
> 
> https://www.devicesfaq.com/en/change-language/nuu-mobile-n5l



The phone battery is now flat. One of the websites says to let the battery run flat, then charge it up again, and it might reset. It also suggests going to the option at the bottom of the list, clicking on that, and it should reset. I have tried that on the three pages of options without success. 


mybike said:


> I seem to recall that EE (other providers are available) can change some settings with a text message. It might be worth giving them a call. At least, they should be able to tell you how to change it.



Thank you, I could try that.


----------



## tyred (11 Dec 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> The firelighters which I bought from Lidl (and which were not cheap) are crap. You need to use at least three matches to light one.








Problem solved


----------



## pawl (11 Dec 2020)

When I was a Boy Scout one test was to light a camp fire with two matches only using wood and kindling from the ground Contact your local troop I’m sure they’ll come and light it for you! Bob a job or what ever the going rate is .🤕


----------



## tyred (11 Dec 2020)

Had a day off work today. Had an attempt at Christmas shopping this morning which yielded just one "present" - a book for myself....

I then took a drive to the coast and went for a long walk. It seems such a novelty being allowed to go more than 5KM from home again that I couldn't resist a look at the sea! Unbelievably mild for the time of year. I didn't need a coat, just a relatively light fleece.

Made spaghetti Bolognese for tea and now relaxing for the evening.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> There are lots of clever people on this thread. Is anyone clever enough to find out the solution to this problem?
> 
> My N5L Nuu phone has, for some reason, decided to just put Chinese symbols on the screen. One screen shows about 30 lines of "text", almost all in characters except for WiFi, SIM, Wave, GPS, LCM, eMMC, Micbias.
> 
> ...


Any help?
https://www.devicesfaq.com/en/change-language/nuu-mobile-nuu-mobile-n5l

Have EE sent an update to your handset.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> When I was a Boy Scout one test was to light a camp fire with two matches only using wood and kindling from the ground Contact your local troop I’m sure they’ll come and light it for you! Bob a job or what ever the going rate is .🤕



Same when I was in the Guides. And I can still do it.

Mind, I get plenty of practice, what with solid fuel heating and all...


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Same when I was in the Guides. And I can still do it.
> 
> Mind, I get plenty of practice, what with solid fuel heating and all...


I cheated, I made certain a working lighter was in my pocket at all times.

Kept matches, dipped in wax in a 35mm film can.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2020)

My phone battery went flat. Now on charge and it has decided to speak in English.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2020)

The Book of Faces isn't playing ball.

I have no messenger, stuff keeps disappearing at random, I can't see photos, and can only update my status from my personal page. Am really peeved.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2020)

Today's mundane items: 

I have just been awarded the 10 year trophy 🏆

Does Suffolk come in any other colour than grey at the moment and why on earth am I not having an early night as I have to be up for work in justr over 6 hours?

And changed to a new Christmas avatar in case anybody's confused (or cares)


----------



## slowmotion (11 Dec 2020)

I went to the https://www.newsnow.co.uk website that gives a load of links to articles from newspapers around the world. BTW, it's a good spot to see other people's point of view.
On the right hand sidebar, a whole bunch of adverts appeared. I usually just mentally filter them out but I eventually noticed that they heavily reflected my recent on-line Christmas shopping habits......a replacement laptop, various obscure electronic cables, gin, books etc etc. It looked like Google had made a good fist of selling my data to somebody. At the bottom of the adverts was one for a rather fetching pair of thigh-length lace-up PVC boots with integral 6" stiletto heels. I don't remember showing an interest in those. Maybe the analytics at Google are cleverer than I thought.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Dec 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> The firelighters which I bought from Lidl (and which were not cheap) are crap. You need to use at least three matches to light one.


The secret is to use the right sizes of wood. Here's a tutorial using just one match



Or there's this one:


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2020)

Morning y'all it looks dark outside but ideal for a few miles in the saddle so I am off out


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2020)

Well you are a lazy lot today


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well you are a lazy lot today


Humph! How very dare you!

I let you know I’m lazy every day.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well you are a lazy lot today


Do you mind - some of us have done a 12 mile bike commute, made coffee and done a (little) bit of work already.

Must remember that I've got my flu jab in an hour and a half.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2020)

Morning.
Just been catching up on what's been said .
It's a right pain at the moment Mundane news seems to be off limits alerts wise , anything else comes up! 
I'm about to go and make another hot drink .
From where I'm sitting I can see a break in the cloud and can see some light blue sky with some pink clouds .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Dec 2020)

I fancy another cup of tea, but the kettle might wake the kids up and it’s nice and peaceful at the moment so I think I’ll wait 

I probably won’t have to wait long though as I’m amazed the kids aren’t up and about already.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I fancy another cup of tea, but the kettle might wake the kids up and it’s nice and peaceful at the moment so I think I’ll wait
> 
> I probably won’t have to wait long though as I’m amazed the kids aren’t up and about already.


The first child has appeared. Kettle going on


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2020)

Mizzle and drizzle here in Hamtun.. I might do some inside chores, today. 

I have a list, you know..


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Just been catching up on what's been said .
> It's a right pain at the moment Mundane news seems to be off limits alerts wise , anything else comes up!
> I'm about to go and make another hot drink .
> From where I'm sitting I can see a break in the cloud and can see some light blue sky with some pink clouds .


You haven't accidentally clicked on 'ignore thread', have you? I did that once and wondered where the alerts, and thread, had gone.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Do you mind - some of us have done a 12 mile bike commute, made coffee and done a (little) bit of work already.
> 
> Must remember that I've got my flu jab in an hour and a half.


At the point of posting my comment I was 22 miles into my 33 mile ride now back home and about to have a cuppa and get back in bed


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2020)

I can see some sunshine and blue skies !


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2020)

'My' Goldfinches are getting through two tubes of sunflower seeds a day! 

Greedy things that they are


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I can see some sunshine and blue skies !


Its dark, grey and damp here.


----------



## pawl (12 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> 'My' Goldfinches are getting through two tubes of sunflower seeds a day!
> 
> Greedy things that they are




Filled my bird feeders over a week ago Not been touched Previously couldn’t fill them fast enough I looked at one of the feeders and it had started to form shoots


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Filled my bird feeders over a week ago Not been touched Previously couldn’t fill them fast enough I looked at one of the feeders and it had started to form shoots


We get loads of birdies here. When I first put the feeder up, it took ages for them to discover it, but once they did, they told their mates, I think. Up to 20 Goldfinches, sometimes. 
Recent visitor is a chaffinch.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2020)

I've just come back from an 11 mile ride . There were a lot of Us cyclists about , I lost count of how many but there was only one me !


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Dec 2020)

We had an inch of rain overnight and yesterday combined.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Dec 2020)

Skyr yoghurt with fresh fruit. Can't beat it. Yum.


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Tonight's supper was a bacon and cheese omelette, a tomato salad, two slices of toast and a
> 
> Had a pear and some grapes for afters.



Good lord lady, you almost had it spot on. Not been in the Cafe for a while but the first post I come across concerns an incomplete omelette. Or did you not have any mushrooms?🧐


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2020)

Pouring with rain here chez Casa Reynard.

Well, that wasn't forecast, so am going to demand a refund. Anyways, I have sorted some xmas prezzies, baked some lebkuchen and had various cups of tea. I am now listening to the F1 qualifying from Yas Marina.

The Book of Faces is working even less now than it was last night. That's the same whether it's on my laptop or my phone.


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Good lord lady, you almost had it spot on. Not been in the Cafe for a while but the first post I come across concerns an incomplete omelette. Or did you not have any mushrooms?🧐



Probably the latter. An omelette is usually the vehicle of choice for random items in the fridge that want using up.


----------



## DCLane (12 Dec 2020)

I'm currently sat at Leeds East Airport (16yo has a young driver lesson) where the airport building is an empty shell and you're directed to the back of a Portacabin. Lots of nice signs but ...


----------



## rockyroller (12 Dec 2020)

murky December morning. up late, missed the sunrise over the hill thru the woods behind our home. current temp 34F w/ fog. all-day rain storm expected soon






no riding today, some gift shopping & a family gathering later (OUTSIDE) brrr ... ! (wonder if can find a small pop-up tent like for picnic tables at campsites)


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> murky December morning. up late, missed the sunrise over the hill thru the woods behind our home. current temp 34F w/ fog. all-day rain storm expected soon
> 
> View attachment 562983
> 
> ...


Maybe Costco.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Maybe Costco.


thanks. we used to have one I think I kept the poles. I also have old camping tarps. I can probably rig a nasty looking DIY that Wifey would hate


----------



## Jenkins (12 Dec 2020)

I think the waterproofs will be required for the return commute in a while. I hate these long weekend shifts at this time of the year - you come in in the dark and go home in the dark. At least the office is warm & dry and I'm not paying for the heating.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> We get loads of birdies here. When I first put the feeder up, it took ages for them to discover it, but once they did, they told their mates, I think. Up to 20 Goldfinches, sometimes.
> Recent visitor is a chaffinch.


Similar here but we have 'resident' Sparrows that live in the Ivy.


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2020)

It is still raining.

Snorkel and flippers will be required to go to Tesco later...


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2020)

Watched a bit of Saturday Kitchen and watched them cook duck ragu. Oh my....

After bike repairs and car washing, I popped out for the ingredients (thyme from the garden).

My word, it was delish.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/pappardelle_with_duck_31170


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2020)

Cheese omelette for tea, followed by Bread & Butter pudding and vappy milk..


----------



## rockyroller (12 Dec 2020)

mission accomplished, come on over we'll chat bikes


----------



## Jenkins (12 Dec 2020)

Time for some optimism for next year. 

Firstly, when I got home from work I found that the postie had delivered my 2021 MSV season ticket so looking forward to plenty of visits to Brands Hatch, Snetterton & Donington Park.
Secondly, Cambridge Corn Exchange are trialing 'mini concerts' - socially distanced seating only events and I've been able to get tickets for This is the Kit in January and Jesca Hoop in February (if I can get the evening off work).

So, play nice everybody, keep your distance, wash your hands and have the jabs if offfered so that I can have a few days out. Thank you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Dec 2020)

I've narrowed my diagnosis down to two afflictions: December doldrums or Crimbo limbo. Could be both.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've narrowed my diagnosis down to two afflictions: December doldrums or Crimbo limbo. Could be both.


My money is in the deadly December Doldrums.


----------



## LJR69 (12 Dec 2020)

Waiting for covid test result


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2020)

Decent night's stickering in Tesco even if some of the pickings were a bit slim in places.

Nowt from the bakery and only one pack of ham and two slices of gala pie from the chilled stuff. But had potatoes, mushrooms, tomatoes, coleslaw, blueberries and blackberries from the fruit & veg, plus lamb shanks, rump steak, stewing beef, hake and a mahoosive pack of salmon off the counters.

Not complaining.


----------



## LJR69 (13 Dec 2020)

What’s stickering?


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2020)

LJR69 said:


> Waiting for covid test result


Hopeful for a negative?
Meaning it's a "routine" test, possibly required for work.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2020)

LJR69 said:


> What’s stickering?



Stickering = hunting down final reductions in the supermarket. 

Stuff that gets reduced has yellow stickers applied to it, hence the term. Or to shorten it, YS.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2020)

Right, I'm very much in need of a


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2020)

And now, I am very much in need of my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> And now, I am very much in need of my bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Plum stickered out, I suppose.


----------



## LJR69 (13 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Hopeful for a negative?
> Meaning it's a "routine" test, possibly required for work.


A guy I cycle with tested positive yesterday. I have no symptoms but sensible to get tested as both my parents are vulnerable so don’t want to take risk.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Dec 2020)

LJR69 said:


> A guy I cycle with tested positive yesterday. I have no symptoms but sensible to get tested as both my parents are vulnerable so don’t want to take risk.


I've been taking swab tests as part of an ONS survey, weekly at first and now monthly. A guy comes round, gives me the swab, I do the test and give it back to him, and a few days later I get sent a £25 e-voucher. I still gag when the swab gets to the back of my throat.

But I also have a very vulnerable parent and have to be ultra-cautious.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> You haven't accidentally clicked on 'ignore thread', have you? I did that once and wondered where the alerts, and thread, had gone.


I don't think so ! But the way it dances around at times just when your finger is just about to touch the screen who knows ?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2020)

Morning.
I had a quick peep behind the curtains this morning and the weather outside didn't look very good so I have returned to my bed .
I will get up in a minute to make another .
I have had a look through things and I can't see any ignore things ticked . 
What does Push mean ? . I'm a Luddite .


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2020)

Yes, it is annoying when things are jumping around just as a finger pokes the screen!
Local newspapers are the worst 

Grey and dismal here. I'll probably continue with my list of inside chores, today..


----------



## Phaeton (13 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> What does Push mean ? . I'm a Luddite .


As in Push Notification? It means on your phone you'll get an alert when something has happened. It can also be used to start an app, so it doesn't have to be running all the time.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2020)

The forecasted rain has just turned up in the borough 
No crack of the dawn ride today as just didn't feel the need to get out of bed early 
Have a good day all


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I don't think so ! But the way it dances around at times just when your finger is just about to touch the screen who knows ?



Bloody pole dancers are all the same


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I don't think so ! But the way it dances around at times just when your finger is just about to touch the screen who knows ?



Sometimes I'm too quick for my tablet, I go to tap or swipe and its still loading the page and I end up in a muddle.


----------



## DCLane (13 Dec 2020)

The forecast  arrived early in West Yorkshire but my 16yo's got a training ride to Manchester then a session at the velodrome so he's off. Rule #9 ?

I've got his track bike, spare wheels, spare dry clothes, towel, bike cleaning kit and follow later in the car.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> The forecast  arrived early in West Yorkshire but my 16yo's got a training ride to Manchester then a session at the velodrome so he's off. Rule #9 ?
> 
> I've got his track bike, spare wheels, spare dry clothes, towel, bike cleaning kit and follow later in the car.


And a flask of hot choccy!?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2020)

It's still very drizzlable in Hamtun. Meanwhile, I'm getting on with my indoor chores. 

I've made another list 💡


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2020)

Very wet over the hill in Manchester @DCLane 

Might go and potter in the man cave later. Sick and tired of the wet. All the trails are like bogs. Transmission destroying bogs.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2020)

It's 3 minutes after noon o'clock.. 

Mince pie and coffee time 👌


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> It's 3 minutes after noon o'clock..
> 
> Mince pie and coffee time 👌



Coffee and a Christmas Cherry Bakewell here. Fancy bits on top.


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Coffee and a Christmas Cherry Bakewell here. Fancy bits on top.


Nowt on below!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Dec 2020)

I think my car knows it's being sold, it won't start. The battery's dead. I think I may have a lie down on the sofa/couch/settee until the RAC arrive.


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2020)

The wardrobe in my bedroom is older than me*, and it might be time for a new one.

I have looked at the Next Rauch range and found this one. Buy Fargo Hinged 2 Door Wardrobe With Mirror from the Next UK online shop

It says that once it is built it cannot be moved without taking it apart. I can understand that if you are moving house, but what about when you have a new carpet installed? Can you move them around a room? I would be buying, possibly, two of these with a chest of drawers in between. 

I have also looked at the Rauch website, they are a German brand, but seem only to sell "fitted" furniture through their stockists. I do not want fitted furniture, because I envisage moving in sometime in the future, and anyway sometimes I like to move furniture around. @fossyant has experience with building things, I think. 

* Stop laughing!


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Dec 2020)

With the world championship and constructors championship already in the bag I was hoping Hamilton would sit today's GP out and let the hard done by Russell have another drive, but no...


----------



## dave r (13 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> With the world championship and constructors championship already in the bag I was hoping Hamilton would sit today's GP out and let the hard done by Russell have another drive, but no...



No chance of that happening.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2020)

Very wet and squelchy here chez Casa Reynard.

I am sat here listening to the Grand Prix on the radio while having a  and two crumpets with peanut butter.

My sinuses are rather snotified today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2020)

Rode a 200km audax yesterday round the war memorials of Hertfordshire. Some great winter lights after sunset.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Dec 2020)

Absolutely lovely sunrise through the trees outside the office window this morning. Other than that, grey damp and drinking lots of coffee & squash.

Thinking of closing up early and stopping at Mum's on the way home as she wants me to post a couple of cards for her.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> The wardrobe in my bedroom is older than me*, and it might be time for a new one.
> 
> I have looked at the Next Rauch range and found this one. Buy Fargo Hinged 2 Door Wardrobe With Mirror from the Next UK online shop
> 
> ...


You can usually move them a bit, but if you have to tilt them too far, or get them up or down stairs, they can concertina and instead of a rectangular wardrobe, you have a parallelogram and that'll mean your frocks won't hang right!


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2020)

Bad news for @Reynard! Due to bad weather teatime has been postponed


PeteXXX said:


> You can usually move them a bit, but if you have to tilt them too far, or get them up or down stairs, they can concertina and instead of a rectangular wardrobe, you have a parallelogram and that'll mean your frocks won't hang right!



So if decorate, ie paint the walls, then install the wardrobes, they can be moved across a bedroom, for a carpet to be fitted. To move house, they need to be dismantled. Thank you. I have also now found the details of the wardrobes on the Rauch website, and there is a dealer/stockist about fifteen miles away, a local (ish) furniture shop rather than using Next.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Dec 2020)

This would be me...


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Bad news for @Reynard! Due to bad weather teatime has been postponed
> 
> 
> So if decorate, ie paint the walls, then install the wardrobes, they can be moved across a bedroom, for a carpet to be fitted. To move house, they need to be dismantled. Thank you. I have also now found the details of the wardrobes on the Rauch website, and there is a dealer/stockist about fifteen miles away, a local (ish) furniture shop rather than using Next.


The only thing that holds flat pack wardrobes in shape is the panels tacked in on the back! 
When I've moved, them to lay flooring, I checked the pins/tacks to make sure they're still in properly. A tap with a small hammer will resecure them.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Bad news for @Reynard! Due to bad weather teatime has been postponed
> 
> 
> So if decorate, ie paint the walls, then install the wardrobes, they can be moved across a bedroom, for a carpet to be fitted. *To move house*, they need to be dismantled. Thank you. I have also now found the details of the wardrobes on the Rauch website, and there is a dealer/stockist about fifteen miles away, a local (ish) furniture shop rather than using Next.


My neighbours across the road are moving today. I feel really sorry for them!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2020)

Cookists.. 
A question. I'm simmering an unsmoked gammon joint before putting it in the oven. (30 minutes, Gas Mk6 if you want to know) 
Can/should I use the water as a stock base for a pea and ham soup? I was thinking of grating some potatoes, rinsing them and mixing with some cornflour as a thickener, and using the slow cooker. 

Sound OK? 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Cookists..
> A question. I'm simmering an unsmoked gammon joint before putting it in the oven. (30 minutes, Gas Mk6 if you want to know)
> Can/should I use the water as a stock base for a pea and ham soup? I was thinking of grating some potatoes, rinsing them and mixing with some cornflour as a thickener, and using the slow cooker.
> 
> Sound OK? 🤔


Be careful it might be a bit salty but no other reason why not .


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Dec 2020)

Chicken pie, peas and mash on the way... yumamungo


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Be careful it might be a bit salty but no other reason why not .


I'm adding some black pepper, but no more salt. 
Hopefully it'll be tasty!


----------



## Phaeton (13 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> The only thing that holds flat pack wardrobes in shape is the panels tacked in on the back!
> When I've moved, them to lay flooring, I checked the pins/tacks to make sure they're still in properly. A tap with a small hammer will resecure them.


@Speicher as @PeteXXX says, once built they are not designed to be moved around like to old style wardrobes were, if careful you can move them around a room, but be very careful also not to pull the plugs out of the screws. As you build them you could use glue to build in more strength, but that might screw you up if wish to move house with them in the future if you have to dismantle them


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2020)

My winter tyres have arrived


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> mission accomplished, come on over we'll chat bikes
> 
> View attachment 563067


I'm like in the outer outer outer Chicago suburbs,(Bloomington/Normal) so I may not be able to drop by today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2020)

Beer o’clock . London Pride tonight


----------



## Phaeton (13 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm like in the outer outer outer Chicago suburbs,(Bloomington/Normal) so I may not be able to drop by today.


I like Chicago with their toy train set going round & round


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Cookists..
> A question. I'm simmering an unsmoked gammon joint before putting it in the oven. (30 minutes, Gas Mk6 if you want to know)
> Can/should I use the water as a stock base for a pea and ham soup? I was thinking of grating some potatoes, rinsing them and mixing with some cornflour as a thickener, and using the slow cooker.
> 
> Sound OK? 🤔


Chicken Boullion, good quality, or Better Than Boullion.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Bad news for @Reynard! Due to bad weather teatime has been postponed



Heh, well I was having lunch about the time you posted that. I listened to the Grand Prix and it was rather snoresome...


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Cookists..
> A question. I'm simmering an unsmoked gammon joint before putting it in the oven. (30 minutes, Gas Mk6 if you want to know)
> Can/should I use the water as a stock base for a pea and ham soup? I was thinking of grating some potatoes, rinsing them and mixing with some cornflour as a thickener, and using the slow cooker.
> 
> Sound OK? 🤔



Generally, with a gammon, you should put first in plain water, bring to the boil, then discard water. That should sort the saltiness. And then put fresh water in along with onion, celery, carrots, peppercorns and bay leaf and simmer for however long per unit weight.

That second lot of stock will make amazing soup. But only salt it right at the end - as the others have said, it may not need it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I like Chicago with their toy train set going round & round


The El? Or the Metra?


----------



## DCLane (13 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Very wet over the hill in Manchester @DCLane



He said it was a bit damp. And windy. Anyway he got there safely and enjoyed his track session. I'm there tomorrow night for the same.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2020)

Still very soggy & blowy here. Cats have been fed and am sat by the fire, listening to Arsenal v Burnley.

Afternoon has been productive. All the Christmas cards are written, pressies all wrapped and boxed up ready for posting and the last batch of Lebkuchen baked.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Beer o’clock . London Pride tonight


Aha, one of those Fullers Emptiers!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm like in the outer outer outer Chicago suburbs,(Bloomington/Normal) so I may not be able to drop by today.


You have a long way to go to get to the seaside, don't you!? 
Furthest place from the sea in England is only about 70 miles


----------



## Phaeton (13 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> The El? Or the Metra?


Loop? Looks great looking down from the 20th floor


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2020)

Well that race was boring !


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Heh, well I was having lunch about the time you posted that. I listened to the Grand Prix and it was rather snoresome...


Wasn't it just? A George Russell in a Mercedes might have at least given us an interest.

" Lewis Hamilton said he felt "destroyed" and just "happy to be alive" after his first F1 race back following coronavirus at the Abu Dhabi GP. "

Well maybe he shouldn't have driven then? He said earlier that he didn't feel too good. Was he worried that Russell might have got a little of the Mercedes glory?


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> @Speicher as @PeteXXX says, once built they are not designed to be moved around like to old style wardrobes were, if careful you can move them around a room, but be very careful also not to pull the plugs out of the screws. As you build them you could use glue to build in more strength, but that might screw you up if wish to move house with them in the future if you have to dismantle them



I will make sure that I discuss this with the installers. I would hope to stay here for another ten years.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Bad news for @Reynard! Due to bad weather teatime has been postponed
> 
> 
> So if decorate, ie paint the walls, then install the wardrobes, they can be moved across a bedroom, for a carpet to be fitted. To move house, they need to be dismantled. Thank you. I have also now found the details of the wardrobes on the Rauch website, and there is a dealer/stockist about fifteen miles away, a local (ish) furniture shop rather than using Next.


The weak point is the back panel, if you move one and it starts to 'rack' (twist) it will destoy the integrity of the (weak) joints' You can move them if a couple of burly guys (fnarr) lift them off the floor cleanly then put them down again but dragging/twisting them will ruin em.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Dec 2020)

You could buy one of those platforms with wheels underneath. They are made for moving furniture easily.

Like this:
https://www.palletrucks-trolleys.co...-hand-trolley-platform-580x290mm/swe-tt4001ca


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> You could buy one of those platforms with wheels underneath. They are made for moving furniture easily.
> 
> Like this:
> https://www.palletrucks-trolleys.co...-hand-trolley-platform-580x290mm/swe-tt4001ca


Again only works if the Wardrobe is lifted 'cleanly'and verticaly onto it, any twisting force will wreck it.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> I will make sure that I discuss this with the installers. I would hope to stay here for another ten years.


Or you could have it installed on roller skates? 
Just a thought.. 👍🏼


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Wasn't it just? A George Russell in a Mercedes might have at least given us an interest.
> 
> " Lewis Hamilton said he felt "destroyed" and just "happy to be alive" after his first F1 race back following coronavirus at the Abu Dhabi GP. "
> 
> Well maybe he shouldn't have driven then? He said earlier that he didn't feel too good. Was he worried that Russell might have got a little of the Mercedes glory?



That's racing drivers for you...

Hey ho, the footy was just as shite. WTF was Xhaka doing?!?!?!?!


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2020)

Anyways, my sinuses are full of snot, my teeth ache, I've got a thumping headache and I can't stop sneezing.

Time for two paracetamol and then bed.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's racing drivers for you...
> 
> Hey ho, the footy was just as shite. WTF was Xhaka doing?!?!?!?!


Just being Xhaka. 😠

Burnley committed 11 fouls to Arsenal's 5 but somehow only got one yellow card. At least we beat them at something with our two yellow and a red!

At the start of the season I had hopes that we might get near the top 4 but now I have faint hopes that we won't be in the bottom 4. Its that depressing. One telling Stat is the aerial duels - Burnley 71.4 - Arsenal 28.6. So much for chucking all those crosses over. Time we changed tactics I reckon, before its too late.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Dec 2020)

btw in the last year Arsenal have received 6 red cards - twice as many as any other club. That's not Arsenal, they have never been a dirty team. The riot act needs to be read!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2020)

It's dark outside so I think I will fit some lights before I go trundling


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> It's dark outside so I think I will fit some lights before I go trundling


Tinsel as well ?


----------



## Phaeton (14 Dec 2020)

Phone has been on charge for 8 hours, now got 19% in it, hopefully something went wrong & the battery is not Foobar'd


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2020)

Morning.
It is dry here at the moment . There is some blue sky but some large clouds are still drifting across from the South West . They are a bit slow in clearing otherwise I would have been outside looking for Jupiter and Saturn .


----------



## sheddy (14 Dec 2020)

Paint take too long to dry in winter.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2020)

Well we missed the Strictly Come Dancing last night due to the absolutely thrilling GP. 
As has been said previously I think Russel might have given the winner some opposition as the driver out for a Sunday evening drive didn't .


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Well we missed the Strictly Come Dancing last night due to the absolutely thrilling GP.
> As has been said previously I think Russel might have given the winner some opposition as the driver out for a Sunday evening drive didn't .



The last race of the season can be like the last day of term at school.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Tinsel as well ?


No tinsel just lights


----------



## tyred (14 Dec 2020)

My work laptop won't allow me to log in. I am waiting for the "helpdesk" to phone me back. A fine start to the working week 😠


----------



## Phaeton (14 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It is dry here at the moment .


Annoying isn't it, yesterday it never stopped raining, today stuck in office/bedroom & it's quite sunny out


----------



## Phaeton (14 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Phone has been on charge for 8 hours, now got 19% in it, hopefully something went wrong & the battery is not Foobar'd


52 minutes later it's got 20% I think something's wrong, rebooted to see if that helps, don't want to be going out to get a new phone later


----------



## Phaeton (14 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> 52 minutes later it's got 20% I think something's wrong, rebooted to see if that helps, don't want to be going out to get a new phone later


Rebooted now 46% hope this is not too exciting for this thread?


----------



## Phaeton (14 Dec 2020)

67%


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> I will make sure that I discuss this with the installers. I would hope to stay here for another ten years.


One of the problems is that they use Weetabix type chip board in between the outer layers which doesn't hold onto the nails very well and comes out in chunks when you try to dismantle the units . Units which use cam lock type assemblies are easier to dismantle and reassemble.


----------



## Speicher (14 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> One of the problems is that they use Weetabix type chip board in between the outer layers which doesn't hold onto the nails very well and comes out in chunks when you try to dismantle the units . Units which use cam lock type assemblies are easier to dismantle and reassemble.



I think I will need to discuss the practicalities of moving this furniture, across the room, or across the country, before deciding which one to buy. Two 36" wide wardrobes would be easier to move, although more expensive than a 72" wide one.

Cam lock? is that like a nut and bolt? or an Allen bolt?


----------



## Phaeton (14 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> I think I will need to discuss the practicalities of moving this furniture, across the room, or across the country, before deciding which one to buy. Two 36" wide wardrobes would be easier to move, although more expensive than a 72" wide one.
> 
> Cam lock? is that like a nut and bolt? or an Allen bolt?


If you're moving them across the country you'd have to dismantle them, they wouldn't stay together, also think about getting a 72" unit through your doorways never mind going upstairs & around a bend in the landing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> You have a long way to go to get to the seaside, don't you!?
> Furthest place from the sea in England is only about 70 miles


About 800 for me, unless you count Lake Michigan,150 miles


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Dec 2020)

Sorry I have not been on much, internet problems here in Gravity Gulch.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> I think I will need to discuss the practicalities of moving this furniture, across the room, or across the country, before deciding which one to buy. Two 36" wide wardrobes would be easier to move, although more expensive than a 72" wide one.
> 
> Cam lock? is that like a nut and bolt? or an Allen bolt?


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Dec 2020)

Just seen this on the internet. Not bad at 'only' £17.80.
What do you reckon folks. Nice...or naff? 🤔 🧐





Guinness official merc

Guinness official merchandise
100% Wool
Machine Wash
Harp Embroidered Flat Cap
Measurements: M-59 cm, L-61 cm
Front peak and lined inside
Patchwork panel detail with embroidered branding


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just seen this on the internet.


nice but shouldn't they pay you for the advertising?


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just seen this on the internet. Not bad at 'only' £17.80.
> What do you reckon folks. Nice...or naff? 🤔 🧐
> 
> 
> ...


You are Peaky Blinders AICMFP


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2020)

Wifey did a round trip thru CT yesterday to see her Mom & stopped at Rein's deli for some goodies for us & my parents in NY. I'll be shipping bread & pastries ...

but she got pastrami & rye bread for us. made a sandwich for dinner & splurged & had a beer along with it! reminded me of my late Father-in-Law. one of his favorite meals


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2020)

Lift (elevator) news:
MrsPete and I went into town, this morning, as it was going to be quieter than Sunday visit. We parked on the 3rd floor and, eventually, got the lift down.
Shopping and wandering done, we eventually, due to only one person or family bubble in a lift at any given time, rose majestically to the third floor when we remembered that the parking has to be paid for on the first floor outside Sainsburys.
Down we went, stopping at all floors to see the people who couldn't use the lift to go up as we were still in it heading down again 

It was like fogey fortnight at Butlins


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2020)

the ironies of covid continue ... : we're not supposed to gather for Christmas, instead we're all gathering at the post office to mail Christmas pkgs


----------



## slowmotion (14 Dec 2020)

The lights on the Christmas tree packed up. The bulbs are fixed in place so the whole kit is toast. I started searching on Amazon for some simple white bulb string lights with a green cable. It's not a lot to ask, is it? 
They don't do simple anymore. There were 400 pages of all types of remote control/random/multiple effect junk with gaudy cables. Shopping's gone bonkers. Bah, humbug...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> the ironies of covid continue ... : we're not supposed to gather for Christmas, instead we're all gathering at the post office to mail Christmas pkgs


I needed a stamp to send a Christmas card to Canada. I queued for over an hour outside just to get that done. The rather startling news is that the rain held off until I got back indoors. I think that was pretty considerate of the weather gods.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> The lights on the Christmas tree packed up. The bulbs are fixed in place so the whole kit is toast. I started searching on Amazon for some simple white bulb string lights with a green cable. It's not a lot to ask, is it?
> They don't do simple anymore. There were 400 pages of all types of remote control/random/multiple effect junk with gaudy cables. Shopping's gone bonkers. Bah, humbug...


Can you get LED humbugs to hang on the tree then?


----------



## slowmotion (14 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Can you get LED humbugs to hang on the tree then?


I gave up and settled for some white bulbs on a copper coloured cable with eight different "modes". FFS, how many things can you do with a white bulb? It probably writes the lyrics to some hateful Slade song in Morse code or something.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Dec 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> What do you reckon folks. Nice...or naff? 🤔 🧐


If you have to ask you already know it's Naff


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> You are Peaky Blinders AICMFP


No! this one is 'peaky blinders'!


----------



## mybike (14 Dec 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just seen this on the internet. Not bad at 'only' £17.80.
> What do you reckon folks. Nice...or naff? 🤔 🧐
> 
> 
> ...


Perfick for you.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2020)

Parcel bound for the states has been collected not sure if it will be delivered before Christmas though .


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I needed a stamp to send a Christmas card to Canada. I queued for over an hour outside just to get that done. The rather startling news is that the rain held off until I got back indoors. I think that was pretty considerate of the weather gods.


oh my, can't you purchase a stamp anywhere else? around here one can buy them at grocery stores, pharmacies, & some other retailers such as stationary stores


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Parcel bound for the states has been collected not sure if it will be delivered before Christmas though .


no worries, this is the year of forgiveness. ironically, this is the year I'm not forgetting to send Xmas cards to everyone! Walgreens had a deal!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> oh my, can't you purchase a stamp anywhere else? around here one can buy them at grocery stores, pharmacies, & some other retailers such as stationary stores


You can, yes, but I didn't know how many I would need. It turned out to be £1.74 and I definitely didn't have stamps to that value. I do now, though. After an hour standing waiting it didn't seem right just to buy one stamp!


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You can, yes, but I didn't know how many I would need. It turned out to be £1.74 and I definitely didn't have stamps to that value. I do now, though. After an hour standing waiting it didn't seem right just to buy one stamp!


oh OK, got it. yeah, that's what gets me too, weighing the thing & adding extra postage. I was envious of the woman who came with bags of PKGs, which already had the postage added. I think there is a way one can do this at home. I should look into that


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2020)

Our corner shop only sells books of 6 1st class stamps. They used to sell them individually, both 1st and 2nd class. 
That's progress for you! Lol


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2020)

It's been bright and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Today's mystery. How the blazes have I managed to come down with an absolute stinking cold when I've been masking up in public, sanitizing my hands, scrubbing down when I get home... Just so totally flummoxed.

Anyways, I'm sat here with a wad of bog roll stuffed up each nostril to stem the the flood of snot.


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> The lights on the Christmas tree packed up. The bulbs are fixed in place so the whole kit is toast. I started searching on Amazon for some simple white bulb string lights with a green cable. It's not a lot to ask, is it?
> They don't do simple anymore. There were 400 pages of all types of remote control/random/multiple effect junk with gaudy cables. Shopping's gone bonkers. Bah, humbug...



Wilkinsons

£5 for a set of 50, either warm white, cool white or multicolour.

Not sure how much the 100 lights are, but they won't break the bank.


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I needed a stamp to send a Christmas card to Canada. I queued for over an hour outside just to get that done.



That's on the agenda for me tomorrow. Plus I have four parcels to send.

I will be going to the post office in the next village along at teatime as it tends to be less busy. I have no intention queueing out of the door.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> Wifey did a round trip thru CT yesterday to see her Mom & stopped at Rein's deli for some goodies for us & my parents in NY. I'll be shipping bread & pastries ...
> 
> but she got pastrami & rye bread for us. made a sandwich for dinner & splurged & *had a beer* along with it! reminded me of my late Father-in-Law. one of his favorite meals


Now if only you lot hadn't wasted all that tea! lol


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's on the agenda for me tomorrow. Plus I have four parcels to send.
> I will be going to the post office in the next village along at teatime as it tends to be less busy. I have no intention queueing out of the door.


might want to go the minute they open, instead ...


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I managed to come down with an absolute stinking cold


myself, been wearing fleece over fleece & knit hats, indoors!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Today's mystery. How the blazes have I managed to come down with an absolute stinking cold when I've been masking up in public, sanitizing my hands, scrubbing down when I get home... Just so totally flummoxed.



I was discussing this with my wife the other night as we’ve both had a slight cold bug in the past couple of months, despite observing all the regulations.

It makes you realise that when Covid reaches this area in force we’re all going to get it if not aleady vaccinated.

It’s very easy to touch your eye when food shopping, or between handling mail and washing hands, even when being careful.


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I was discussing this with my wife the other night as we’ve both had a slight cold bug in the past couple of months, despite observing all the regulations.
> 
> It makes you realise that when Covid reaches this area in force we’re all going to get it if not aleady vaccinated.
> 
> It’s very easy to touch your eye when food shopping, or between handling mail and washing hands, even when being careful.



Yeah, this ^^^

The more I think about it, the more I think I picked this up from handling the few parcels I had come in last week. It's enough that one person sneezes over something, and I guess one tends to be more lax in the comfort of one's own home...

I am avoiding Tesco in the run-up to Christmas. No yellow sticker bunfights for me this festive season, the Christmas Eve one in particular, as it's always heaving in there.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Annoying isn't it, yesterday it never stopped raining, today stuck in office/bedroom & it's quite sunny out


Same here - first sunny day for a while and I was working from home, but I managed to get out for a morning ride and another in the late afternoon to replace the commute.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Dec 2020)

All this talk of stamps reminds me I need to get one as I have to post a card to my stepsister in Cornwall


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> Just seen this on the internet. Not bad at 'only' £17.80.
> What do you reckon folks. Nice...or naff? 🤔 🧐
> 
> 
> ...


A. Mazon by chance?


----------



## Jenkins (14 Dec 2020)

And more good news - just had a full refund of last Thursday's rail ticket price due to a delayed departure from Norwich & the cancellation of the Felixstowe train.

I'd have been happy with a 50% refund.


----------



## Speicher (14 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> The lights on the Christmas tree packed up. The bulbs are fixed in place so the whole kit is toast. I started searching on Amazon for some simple white bulb string lights with a green cable. It's not a lot to ask, is it?
> They don't do simple anymore. There were 400 pages of all types of remote control/random/multiple effect junk with gaudy cables. Shopping's gone bonkers. Bah, humbug...



I have bought lights from these people, lots of choice. 

I like the warm white ones. Christmas Fairy Lights: Buy Now from Festive Lights (festive-lights.com)


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, this ^^^
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I think I picked this up from handling the few parcels I had come in last week. It's enough that one person sneezes over something, and I guess one tends to be more lax in the comfort of one's own home...
> 
> I am avoiding Tesco in the run-up to Christmas. No yellow sticker bunfights for me this festive season, the Christmas Eve one in particular, as it's always heaving in there.


The Tesco Express near the local hospital has had staff volunteer to keep it open over Christmas, for those working in the hospital over Christmas.

Earlier this year they kept it open 24 hours for the hospital workers and the local bus depot.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> A. Mazon by chance?


Yes. I have a don't buy off them and try to avoid looking at their site policy. Though to be fair to myself it was linked to the you know what site,but it didn't name the site first....i think.🤔


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Loop? Looks great looking down from the 20th floor


That the El. I love the El. I think I have some pictures from back in the 70's, with the old green and white cars with the windows that opened.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> Wifey did a round trip thru CT yesterday to see her Mom & stopped at Rein's deli for some goodies for us & my parents in NY. I'll be shipping bread & pastries ...
> 
> but she got pastrami & rye bread for us. made a sandwich for dinner & splurged & had a beer along with it! reminded me of my late Father-in-Law. one of his favorite meals


Steamed hamburgers!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Dec 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> No! this one is 'peaky blinders'!
> 
> 
> View attachment 563353


Harris Tweed sampler? Or demonstrator?


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> 67%


Any advance on 67, do I see 70, 72...


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Steamed hamburgers!


They'll do owt to make money these days.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> oh my, can't you purchase a stamp anywhere else? around here one can buy them at grocery stores, pharmacies, & some other retailers such as stationary stores


Not for overseas, at least here you gotta go to the posh office for that. Ours is Georgian in style, built during the depression. Across the street from the theater shown on my avatar, which is Art Deco, inside and out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> oh OK, got it. yeah, that's what gets me too, weighing the thing & adding extra postage. I was envious of the woman who came with bags of PKGs, which already had the postage added. I think there is a way one can do this at home. I should look into that


USPS.com.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> They'll do owt to make money these days.


Standard way of making burgers around some parts of Connecticut. Especially around Wallingford, central Conn.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not for overseas, at least here you gotta go to the posh office for that. Ours is Georgian in style, built during the depression. Across the street from the theater shown on my avatar, which is Art Deco, inside and out.


I've never looked closely at your avatar before,but now i have that is a very impressive Art Deco building!


----------



## DCLane (15 Dec 2020)

Well that was an interesting late night surprise: washing machine's gone pop just as I've gone to bed, blown the house electrics and I've had to drain it, get the door open and rinse everything.

A late night as a result.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Well that was an interesting late night surprise: washing machine's gone pop just as I've gone to bed, blown the house electrics and I've had to drain it, get the door open and rinse everything.
> 
> A late night as a result.


Check for water on the floor, left-hand side, later today, before saying it needs replacing.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Standard way of making burgers around some parts of Connecticut. Especially around Wallingford, central Conn.


A steamed burger!
Why can't they fry them, or at least grill them.


----------



## DCLane (15 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Check for water on the floor, left-hand side, later today, before saying it needs replacing.



Thanks for the suggestion - no water on the floor when I pulled it out. It's about 15 years old and has been getting noisier. We've had a few repairs done, the latest 18 months ago, and were warned then it was about gone.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> A steamed burger!
> Why can't they fry them, or at least grill them.


I remember steamed burgers and hot dog sausages sold from little barrows,around Accy and Blackburn in the mid to late 1970's/early 80's. God knows how filthy the hot water was they used to warm them up?!


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Thanks for the suggestion - no water on the floor when I pulled it out. It's about 15 years old and has been getting noisier. We've had a few repairs done, the latest 18 months ago, and were warned then it was about gone.


It wouldn't be much, just enough to trip the electronics inside.
The left being the "water in" side on most machines.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2020)

Morning .
The weather is dry here with a clear sky . I thought I would go outside and try to see Jupiter and Saturn. I could see see Jupiter low on the horizon with a large bank of storm clouds just below it . As luck would have it, as Jupiter is rising in the East so is the storm cloud. Also as time is going by it is getting lighter as the chance of seeing Saturn is diminishing !


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2020)

Morning from the Borough 
Damp underfoot but not raining 
A good day ahead fingers crossed


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2020)

Ooh! That bird was up early !
I went out to check up on how the planets were doing when I spotted a speck way off in the distance . The bird was really high up and was gradually moving towards me, it seemed to making use of whatever air currents that were available to maintain altitude. I'm not sure what the bird was, it had long thin wings. I'm thinking that it might have been a Red Kite .


----------



## Phaeton (15 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Any advance on 67, do I see 70, 72...


It stuck at 100% & refuses to go any higher


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2020)

It might have been a Raven. A pair of them turned up a while ago .


----------



## Speicher (15 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It might have been a Raven. A pair of them turned up a while ago .



I thought Ravens had big wide wings. There is a pair of them very near to the end of my garden. If they fly between me and the sun, they block out the sun.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2020)

I've just been to Sainsbury's car park to pick up a two-pannier load of bubbly for my daughter from their Click and Collect service, which now sits in the car park. There were very insistent notices advising me to stay in my car. It seems I broke the rules by not coming in a car and by using deviant transport means.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Steamed hamburgers!


oh really? haven't heard of those! from where Zabar's or Reins?


----------



## rockyroller (15 Dec 2020)

9-18" of snow in my area, w/ possible blizzard warnings expected to the near South, starting 9pmish Wed night continuing thru 7pm Thursday night. hopefully it will be the fluffy sort & easy to move. expecting the Teachers in the family to be working remotely Thursday, no "snow days" this year!

gonna sneak a ride in well before it gets going. 4:30-5:30ish, glad to keep the drivetrain clean this time!

doesn't look bad at all, probably only 9" of the fluffy stuff with high winds, probably won't accumulate much but drift up next to the bldgs


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2020)

If anyone needs one, there's a wooden spatula in the middle of Morrisons car park in Hamtun.
It's been run over a few times but should clean up OK with a bit of effort..


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> oh really? haven't heard of those! from where Zabar's or Reins?


Teds', a little shack on Broad St. in Meriden, but my ma also made them that way, although we're from Illinois. I had to look that one up just to remember it. Drove through some years ago. Beautiful part of the country you're in.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> A steamed burger!
> Why can't they fry them, or at least grill them.


Because steaming is so much better. Especially when you add cheese.(after removing the pan from the heat. residual steam will do the job on the cheese.)


----------



## DCLane (15 Dec 2020)

New washer/drier bought, to be installed Saturday (A Blomberg). We use a local company rather than a big online supplier with two vowels. And I've a stairs/landing carpet to be fitted later. 

It'll be an expensive day.


----------



## mybike (15 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's been bright and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Today's mystery. How the blazes have I managed to come down with an absolute stinking cold when I've been masking up in public, sanitizing my hands, scrubbing down when I get home... Just so totally flummoxed.
> 
> Anyways, I'm sat here with a wad of bog roll stuffed up each nostril to stem the the flood of snot.



All the little viruses gather in clouds, then fall on us in raindrops.


----------



## mybike (15 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's on the agenda for me tomorrow. Plus I have four parcels to send.
> 
> I will be going to the post office in the next village along at teatime as it tends to be less busy. I have no intention queueing out of the door.



Queues out the door are pretty standard here.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2020)

Mild, bright and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Have spent the morning gently puttering around in the garden collecting kindling and small wood, as my bins for those are nearly empty. Other than going to the post office later, I plan on having a quiet afternoon, as I'm feeling very bunged and grotty.

Oh, and I forgot to mention I put my green bin and black bag out last night. Plus a box of biscuits and a card each for the green recycling bods and the black bag bods. Both had already been collected when I got up.

Just the postie to sort now.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> New washer/drier bought, to be installed Saturday (A Blomberg). We use a local company rather than a big online supplier with two vowels. And I've a stairs/landing carpet to be fitted later.
> 
> It'll be an expensive day.


No damage from the old washer hopefully.

EUrOnIcs is only missing one of the six vowel's.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2020)

Had a nice toasted pannini with cheddar, mozzarella, pepperoni and chilli sauce for lunch, along with two  and a clementine and some cherries.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Had a nice toasted pannini with cheddar, mozzarella, pepperoni and chilli sauce for lunch, along with two  and a clementine and some cherries.


I'm sure it was here that I got told off for not writing panino when it's singular. Just warning you. You can't be too careful....


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm sure it was here that I got told off for not writing panino when it's singular. Just warning you. You can't be too careful....



Good point...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Good point...


Mind, I also once got told off for saying scenarios and not scenarie (?) by a French man. To which I replied "Since when did the French ever pay attention to English plurals?” I got him to try the plural of sandwich*, which he got wrong.

*Which coincidentally brings us back to breads.


----------



## postman (15 Dec 2020)

I am standing in the naughty corner.I am confessing to you my peers.I have sinned by turning down cake.Our daughter made a cake for Mrs P's dad.He will be 90 next week.Well it got a little bit burnt after having just a few too many mins in the oven.So she made another.Which has turned out better.Well it was a recipe by a football club owner,let's be having you rant.Well for my taste it has far too much fruit in it and too much brandy.Well we have had slice everyday for the past five days,and it gives me a bit of stick indigestion wise.So I have refused some today.How long do I have to stand in the corner.After sinning against rule two eat cake.Rule one being you can never have too many bikes.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Mind, I also once got told off for saying scenarios and not scenarie (?) by a French man. To which I replied "Since when did the French ever pay attention to English plurals?” I got him to try the plural of sandwich*, which he got wrong.
> 
> *Which coincidentally brings us back to breads.



Hmm... A picnic of sandwiches... 

Anyways, time I toddled off to the post office with all my parcels and cards.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hmm... A picnic of sandwiches...
> 
> Anyways, time I toddled off to the post office with all my parcels and cards.


May the Parcelforce be with you!


----------



## Speicher (15 Dec 2020)

I was looking through my photos and decided on my new seasonal avatar.


----------



## dave r (15 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm sure it was here that I got told off for not writing panino when it's singular. Just warning you. You can't be too careful....



My problem is that its not just me that can't spell, my computer can't spell either.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2020)

It feels chilly in the garage might have to bring the bike in the house later to finish fitting some guards to my new steed


----------



## mybike (15 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> The Tesco Express near the local hospital has had staff volunteer to keep it open over Christmas, for those working in the hospital over Christmas.
> 
> Earlier this year they kept it open 24 hours for the hospital workers and the local bus depot.



Probably more to an eye on profit.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> Probably more to an eye on profit.


It's possible, but it was volunteers that kept it open 24 hours a day earlier this year.


----------



## mybike (15 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm sure it was here that I got told off for not writing panino when it's singular. Just warning you. You can't be too careful....



Is that when you only have one at the bottom (or top when you've dropped in on the floor) rather than a sort of sandwich?


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> May the Parcelforce be with you!



It was. All gone! 

It did cost me £1.74 to send a card to Canada, BTW...

The queue was all outside. One out, one in. All fairly orderly. They had to change it after the craziness of the previous week when I went to pay the VED. Then, it was pretty well much a free for all, and I went later in the evening.

I've no problem with queuing outside.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2020)

Anyways, now for a


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Dec 2020)

Some gentle Hertfordshire hills today. What a lovely day.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> I thought Ravens had big wide wings. There is a pair of them very near to the end of my garden. If they fly between me and the sun, they block out the sun.


I'm not sure what it was. It was acting like a big raptor . It wasn't a Buzzard as their wings look like planks.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Dec 2020)

Me and my shadow on today’s ride


----------



## DCLane (15 Dec 2020)

Watching 16yo sons school prize-giving ceremony, which is being done as a remote webcast. It's not exciting!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Watching 16yo sons school prize-giving ceremony, which is being done as a remote webcast. It's not exciting!



Are you on live for clapping or muted?


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2020)

I've fed the cats. Now it's time to think about feeding me.

We're all having hake tonight. Albeit mine will come cooked, and with a few extra trimmings.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2020)

♻ Bin is out awaiting collection in the morning.


----------



## postman (15 Dec 2020)

I have redeemed myself.At tea time I turned the cake in to a Christmas pud.I crumbled it then poured custard on it.Still got indigestion though.Anyway we are now down to the last quarter.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

The girls had their hake raw.

I had mine baked in the oven with a parmesan crumb topping, and served with spaghetti with spinach and pesto. 

And now it's time to chuck two paracetamol down the hatch and toddle off to bed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Dec 2020)

Our rubbish collection calender for 2021 has been delivered.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2020)

Morning y'all been awake for a while so going to go and get a few miles in


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our rubbish collection calender for 2021 has been delivered.


I'm sure it's a lovely one really.


----------



## Archie_tect (16 Dec 2020)

I'm pleasantly surprised I'm not the only one up!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2020)

Gud Moaning !
It is damp and dingy outside at the moment .
I have just been out and put our garden waste bin out .
I'm sorry but there's no further exciting news.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised I'm not the only one up!


Best time of the day


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2020)

Bin's awaiting collection..

Blood donoring day, today. I'm hoping to ride there, but the forecast is looking dubious at 13.00.
I don't mind getting wet on the way back, it's only 4 or 5 miles, but I don't really want to be dripping on the floor as they suck my blood out 🆎!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2020)

I'm new to cooking . How many hours should I boil an egg for ?


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2020)

I received my first Christmas card this morning. 

I suppose I better buy and send some. Bah! Humbug! 

My sister's card will more than likely turn up in the middle of January with an "insufficient postage" label stuck to it.


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm new to cooking . How many hours should I boil an egg for ?


I'd boil it for about three hours. You want to make sure that it's well done.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm new to cooking . How many hours should I boil an egg for ?


If it's a big egg, 20 minutes per lb + 20 minutes over. Allow to stand for 10 minutes.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2020)

Bin's bin emptied.. 👍🏼


----------



## postman (16 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> If it's a big egg, 20 minutes per lb + 20 minutes over. Allow to stand for 10 minutes.


Don't do what i did.The first meal i cooked for myself after getting divorced.It was all ready meal type stuff.But i fancied some peas.Prick tin and stand in boiling water for twenty mins.Never got my dinner,spent six hours in A & E.Mind you they gave me a sarnie and a brew.


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2020)

I've just cleaned my car, it was a dirty brown colour, its now gleaming white as it should be, but won't be for long.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> I'd boil it for about three hours. You want to make sure that it's well done.


Yes . I was worried about sour vanilla !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2020)

When I'm out cycling I sometimes get overtaken by cyclists dressed in lycra and riding a carbon bike . I don't think too much about it as I'm riding a steel framed bike which is probably older than they are .Even my tyres are probably older than them ! No point in discarding a tyre with plenty of life left in it . . What gets me though is when someone passes me on a mountain bike dressed wearing flapping overcoat, overalls and boots !


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> When I'm out cycling I sometimes get overtaken by cyclists dressed in lycra and riding a carbon bike . I don't think too much about it as I'm riding a steel framed bike which is probably older than they are .Even my tyres are probably older than them ! No point in discarding a tyre with plenty of life left in it . . What gets me though is when someone passes me on a mountain bike dressed wearing flapping overcoat, overalls and boots !



It happened to me a couple of weeks ago riding across Coventry at the end of a fifty miler, two of them in work wear riding Hybrids, rode past me casually chatting, I tried to catch them and couldn't.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Dec 2020)

I took the dog for a walk this morning and found all the hedges on the main road had been cut. Real mess all over the footpath and road. Glad I'm not riding the bike today. P*nct*res guaranteed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> I am standing in the naughty corner.I am confessing to you my peers.I have sinned by turning down cake.Our daughter made a cake for Mrs P's dad.He will be 90 next week.Well it got a little bit burnt after having just a few too many mins in the oven.So she made another.Which has turned out better.Well it was a recipe by a football club owner,let's be having you rant.Well for my taste it has far too much fruit in it and too much brandy.Well we have had slice everyday for the past five days,and it gives me a bit of stick indigestion wise.So I have refused some today.How long do I have to stand in the corner.After sinning against rule two eat cake.Rule one being you can never have too many bikes.


Rule one is never discuss "Fight Club".
Rule two is there can never be too many bikes/always room for N+1.
Rule three is never refuse cake when offered.
Rule four is that the conversation always returns to sandwichs.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Dec 2020)

It is snowing here. Just a heads up, @rockyroller . N'or Easter may be a bit more powerful this time.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

Mild, breezy and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

I am feeling a bit more chipper today after a good night's sleep. I hauled some small firewood this morning (the stuff you use for a bit in between kindling and putting proper logs on) and de-quarantined the shopping.

There is rain coming in later, so I will have a kitchen afternoon. I need to make a pot of soup, prep tonight's dinner and poach that kilo of salmon that I picked up on Saturday.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> de-quarantined the shopping


I have my own process that involves spraying & wiping. Wifey abandoned all precautions & now does nothing. my brother leaves everything in his basement for 24hrs. what's yours?


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is snowing here. Just a heads up, @rockyroller . N'or Easter may be a bit more powerful this time.


hehe thank you! I'm sorry, did you say you were near Chicago? if so I believe that put's you at the northern edge of the storm this morning. is it cold? my car's thermo read 13F but it's been inaccurate lately. my ride is scheduled well before any flakes fall approx 4:30-6:30pm. the only thing I will have to deal with is the cold


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I took the dog for a walk this morning and found all the hedges on the main road had been cut. Real mess all over the footpath and road. Glad I'm not riding the bike today. P*nct*res guaranteed.


wow, kinda rude that they didn't sweep up afterwards, no?


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm new to cooking . How many hours should I boil an egg for ?


Wifey likes to torture hers. I think you boil the water, turn OFF the heat, then place the eggs in the hot water. dunno about the amount of time, tho


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> Don't do what i did.The first meal i cooked for myself after getting divorced.It was all ready meal type stuff.But i fancied some peas.Prick tin and stand in boiling water for twenty mins.Never got my dinner,spent six hours in A & E.Mind you they gave me a sarnie and a brew.


dunno what A&E or sarnie are but sounds grim. I was separated for 4 months in my own small studio apt. meals were grim but surprisingly I kept the place clean. didn't want my bike (stored in the kitchen) revolting I guess


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2020)

took down the pop-up canopy in anticipation of the incoming storm. the box says it's only intended for shade from the sun. if I get the patio & roof shoveled/raked I may set it up again


----------



## raleighnut (16 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> dunno what A&E or sarnie are but sounds grim. I was separated for 4 months in my own small studio apt. meals were grim but surprisingly I kept the place clean. didn't want my bike (stored in the kitchen) revolting I guess


A&E is the Emergency Room and a 'Sarnie' is a Butty*

*


Spoiler






Spoiler



sandwhich


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2020)

That was a thorough eye test . They even asked me if my wife was wearing a red pullover . 

Must have been a memory test !


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2020)

58th pint of the finest A+ sucked out of my left arm.
Quite a wet ride home ☔


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> I have my own process that involves spraying & wiping. Wifey abandoned all precautions & now does nothing. my brother leaves everything in his basement for 24hrs. what's yours?



I just dump everything in the utility room at the back of the garage for the recommended 72 hours. I have a fridge in there for chilled stuff. If something needs to come out of quarantine early, then the packaging gets wiped down with antibac spray.

Although the reason I have a fridge in the utility room in the first place, is that I only have a galley kitchen, hence my kitchen fridge is rather small.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

Anyways, time to cook up a cauldron of soup. I have lamb bones, onions, leeks, carrots, celery sticks and a parsnip.


----------



## postman (16 Dec 2020)

I hope some of you understand the post was a joke.I did not stand in boiling water after picking the tin,oh never mind.


----------



## postman (16 Dec 2020)

Last Christmas I was bought this Amazon Fire tablet.What a brilliant pressies it has turned out to be.I have bought books all through the year.Plus I have taken advantage of many free books.More in fact than I have bought.Today was another good day.Four free books,then a purchase ,Just finished a free book,which was part of a trilogy.Well it was good so I thought but the other two.99p and £1-99.So then up comes a boxed set all three books 99p.So I bought the trilogy boxed set and started on the second story.Bargain or what.This tablet has been a great gift,and the books are a bargain.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

Tatties bashed and currently parboiling, meat seasoned and left to come up to room temperature and the salmon put into foil parcels. It'll all go in the oven later - albeit not all at the same time. And I've also made a big cauldron of scotch broth. 

Now sat down with a  and a couple of jammie dodgers.


----------



## mybike (16 Dec 2020)

Returned SiL's dog to Rhyl & ate our sandwiches at Splash Point.

Anyone thinking of riding along the prom, don't bother, they are working on the sea defences & it's boarded up.


----------



## mybike (16 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Rule one is never discuss "Fight Club".
> Rule two is there can never be too many bikes/always room for N+1.
> Rule three is never refuse cake when offered.
> Rule four is that the conversation always returns to sandwichs.



Why do I always read it as Flight Club?


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

Oh, forgot to say earlier, but I spotted the postie going past earlier, and I gave him his Christmas Box.

Just got my favourite till ladies in Tesco left to do now. I'll make sure they all get a little homemade something (marmalade / chutney / lebkuchen) even if it might be after the hols now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> Why do I always read it as Flight Club?


It's your fight or flight dilemma.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's your fight or flight dilemma.



Badum-ching...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2020)

I got my little new car today! Or is it a new little car?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> hehe thank you! I'm sorry, did you say you were near Chicago? if so I believe that put's you at the northern edge of the storm this morning. is it cold? my car's thermo read 13F but it's been inaccurate lately. my ride is scheduled well before any flakes fall approx 4:30-6:30pm. the only thing I will have to deal with is the cold


26 at the reading for this morning, (5 a.m.)about 1/2" of snow. but sticking around pretty well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got my little new car today! Or is it a new little car?
> 
> View attachment 563676


That is a fine looking auto,@deptfordmarmoset .


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Dec 2020)

I bought a wireless mouse today, my first. I also got a rechargeable rotary tool, as I have a lot of bike part cleaning and polishing to do.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got my little new car today! Or is it a new little car?


love the color! silver? silver always looks clean!


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> rechargeable rotary tool


those are also good on toe nails, don't ask me how I know


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> love the color! silver? silver always looks clean!


It's mostly white with a slight pearlescence. The silver appearance is because it's reflecting a very very grey sky!


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

I am listening to Arsenal v Southampton.

Et plus ca change... But Southampton are my "second" team so it's not ad bad as it could be


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> wow, kinds rude that they didn't sweep up afterwards, no?


I’ve never known them to sweep up after cutting the hedges, ever. Anywhere local to me at least. Perhaps they do elsewhere in the country.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Dec 2020)

Finally finished the latest woodworking project:







A saddle makers clamp, the better for stitching leather.

Unfortunately too late for making Christmas presents though...


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finally finished the latest woodworking project:
> 
> View attachment 563690
> 
> ...



That's beautifully made. Chapeau!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ve never known them to sweep up after cutting the hedges, ever. Anywhere local to me at least. Perhaps they do elsewhere in the country.


Some of the farmers have swept up local to me. Not the majority though.

The ones that do are very much appreciated.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> That's beautifully made. Chapeau!



Thank you. It's carefully photographed to hide most of the mistakes, but I'm pretty happy with the result...


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

Feck, we're down to 10 men YET AGAIN.

WTF is bloody going on...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Feck, we're down to 10 men YET AGAIN.
> 
> WTF is bloody going on...


And Leeds have just let another one in!


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And Leeds have just let another one in!



The joys of the Beautiful Game... NOT


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> The joys of the Beautiful Game... NOT


Leeds are playing for basketball scores!


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2020)

Made a pot of homemade vegetable soup after work and I managed to find a dry window in the weather for a 10KM walk. 

Now going to watch an online concert. I have some Rowntree's Fruit Gums but it's like trying to eat a fruit flavoured Michelin World Tour. Maynards are much nicer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Made a pot of homemade vegetable soup after work and I managed to find a dry window in the weather for a 10KM walk.
> 
> Now going to watch an online concert. I have some Rowntree's Fruit Gums but it's like trying to eat a fruit flavoured Michelin World Tour. Maynards are much nicer.


Sacrilege maybe but I've developed a liking for Haribo wine gums. The very idea will have my late father, a Maynards fan, turning in his grave.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm new to cooking . How many hours should I boil an egg for ?


Late I know, but in the microwave is quicker and requires no water either.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> I hope some of you understand the post was a joke.I did not stand in boiling water after picking the tin,oh never mind.


You'd have needed one big pan to stand in!
Atop the cooker as well.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> those are also good on toe nails, don't ask me how I know


"The worlds fastest Indian", and

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=B1XvX00uS5M


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> You'd have needed one big pan to stand in!
> Atop the cooker as well.


Or 2 foot size pans.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Or 2 foot size pans.


Would using(to stand in) two smaller pans be easier than one large one on the cooker though?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Would using(to stand in) two smaller pans be easier than one large one on the cooker though?


I really don't know but I'd avoid squatting. You'd burn your rissole.


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Late I know, but in the microwave is quicker and requires no water either.


Just remember to put it in a tin bowl for best results


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2020)

My wife spotted another Hedgehog in the garden this morning . Not sure of it's size as I didn't see it and my wife couldn't tell . I couldn't go to investigate as we had to go off for our eye tests .


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

Lovely supper of medium rare rump steak, roasties, coleslaw and tomato salad. 

Steak was all of 20 ounces (not a bad YS buy!) so plenty left for sandwiches and the like.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Leeds are playing for basketball scores!



And we managed to hang on by the skin of our teeth...


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Late I know, but in the microwave is quicker and requires no water either.



As Commander Ivanova would say... *BOOM*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> And we managed to hang on by the skin of our teeth...


It isn't classic Arsenal this season.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It isn't classic Arsenal this season.



Carry On Football, more like...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Carry On Football, more like...


Santa said he'd get you a red cardigan not a red card again....


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Santa said he'd get you a red cardigan not a red card again....



I think you've just won the internet!


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ve never known them to sweep up after cutting the hedges, ever. Anywhere local to me at least. Perhaps they do elsewhere in the country.



The don't clear up after cutting the hedge's here either.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I'm new to cooking . How many hours should I boil an egg for ?



1/15


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2020)

I need to pee,, but it too comfy on sofa


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> 1/15


What temperature should he boil the water at?


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> 1/15



I prefer 1/20

With a side serving of buttered toast soldiers


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Dec 2020)

I put up some outside Xmas lights a week ago. I have to run an extension cable to them and I put the cable end, timer switch and lights plug in a heavy duty bin bag and two zip ties to waterproof it. I set the timer for 1530 to 2230. 
Came home today and there had been a power cut, so the lights didn't come on till 2130, which means they'll be on till 0430. Great, yet another little job for me to do when ICBA.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Dec 2020)

I think I'm being punished because I put the timer on to save me going outside to turn them off at bedtime. I was very pleased with myself when I remembered I had a spare timer somewhere in the garage. Smug emoji.
Pride goeth before a fall and all that.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Dec 2020)

Doubly annoying is that when I had the great idea about the timer I had already ziptied the whole caboodle together, so I had to cut them off and now I've got to cut them off again to reset the timer.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What temperature should he boil the water at?



234m


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2020)

Right, time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2020)

I had to find an open DMV (Department of Motor Vehicle) office today. Most were shut for Covid. I wound up traveling 100 miles round trip, 60miles of that being over about a 30 mile stretch with no towns or settlements whatever. Pool table flat land as well. Went there, DMV photocopied my certificates, I bought a Big Mac at McDonalds and drove home. Now I know why I don't stray far from town.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2020)

Happy 250th birthday, Beethoven!


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Happy 250th birthday, Beethoven!


Isn't his actual birth date unknown.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Dec 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Doubly annoying is that when I had the great idea about the timer I had already ziptied the whole caboodle together, so I had to cut them off and now I've got to cut them off again to reset the timer.


I hope the lights didn't upset a neighbour. Funny things can happen when neighbours get upset...


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2020)

Right, I should stop snacking on cold roasties and hoof off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Dec 2020)

Struggle to get out of bed this morning. Or rather to wake up. No idea why. Plus I slept like a log.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2020)

I turned the kitchen into a sauna yesterday by putting the kettle on with 4 cups of water in it , then went for a quick shower .

Who had forgotten to shut the lid as I got nearer to the kitchen the steam got thicker thankfully I got to it just as the last water was boiling away ......

Could have been nasty


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> 58th pint of the finest A+ sucked out of my left arm.
> Quite a wet ride home ☔


You have the same flavour as me .
I was lucky enough to get 4 pints back once !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> I turned the kitchen into a sauna yesterday by putting the kettle on with 4 cups of water in it , then went for a quick shower .
> 
> Who had forgotten to shut the lid as I got nearer to the kitchen the steam got thicker thankfully I got to it just as the last water was boiling away ......
> 
> Could have been nasty


y
I did that big time back in the 60's.
My mum had a Burco boiler, basically a large kettle holding approximately a couple of gallons of water for boiling clothes in . My mum told me before she went off to work that if I went out to switch the boiler off . "Yes mum !"
I went out , forgot all about the boiler . I returned hours later. I opened the kitchen door to thick fog ! I couldn't see across the room ! There were puddles on the floor and the walls were dripping wet .  The boiler hadn't boiled dry but there wasn't much left in there .


----------



## Phaeton (17 Dec 2020)

Took dog out for her usual walk in the afternoon, she 13/14 so we don't go too far, but she was her normal self, put her food out & she didn't eat any which is unusual, but she does sometimes wait until after I'd finished my food which I scrape into her dish. But she didn't touch that either, she spent the whole evening on her bed, which again is not her. Got up this morning & she still hadn't touched anything, but she did get up to greet me, threw all her food away & gave her another fresh tin of food which she's eaten, bit of a strange affair, hate it when one of the animals is sick they can't tell you wants wrong!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2020)

MrsPete bought me two bags of Sherbet Lemons!! ♥


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2020)

Morning.
It was lovely and clear first thing this morning but it is gradually clouding over. The ground is quite damp and both cars are wet .
My wife mentioned that a rescue centre had a cat which needs a new home . I asked my wife if we could have it so we contacted them . We are waiting to hear from them .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> Returned SiL's dog to Rhyl & ate our sandwiches at Splash Point.
> 
> Anyone thinking of riding along the prom, don't bother, they are working on the sea defences & it's boarded up.



I went to Rhyl once. I felt severely under-tattooed on the beach.


----------



## tyred (17 Dec 2020)

I'm looking out the window and somewhere over yonder I spy a tiny patch of blue sky amid all the dull grey and mist.


----------



## Speicher (17 Dec 2020)

Blue sky and sunshine here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2020)

Good morning. I have just realised that if you get dressed in a dark bedroom it is quite possible to put a shirt on inside out. 

Definitely blue skies outside today.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good morning. I have just realised that if you get dressed in a dark bedroom it is quite possible to put a shirt on inside out.


It is also possible to walk around for most of the day without noticing along with a trip to the shops, DAHIKT


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> It is also possible to walk around for most of the day without noticing along with a trip to the shops, DAHIKT


I've now swapped it back to normal. I figured I might use up my daily ration of dexterity trying to do the buttons up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2020)

The Weather Service actually came to my house yesterday. They needed to inspect the weather station and talk to me, but I was in Rantoul. So they got to talk to Mrs.GA instead. I thought they had forgotten I existed. They had all my contact information right, if we were living in 2004 still. New administrator, nice fellow, talked with him on the telephone later.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2020)

love waking up to a snow storm. 10" so far & feirce wind in the face. don't think I'll be in the office at 8am today. Wifey's school system is closed, old-school snow day. no remote learning. the superintendent told everyone to go play













View: https://youtu.be/UZ5KZJLwsP0



View: https://youtu.be/JN7l3v103Y4


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> "The worlds fastest Indian",


hey that's not a motorcycle ;-)


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> "The worlds fastest Indian",


hey that's not a motorcycle ;-)


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> hey that's not a motorcycle ;-)


What was it then?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2020)

We have been contacted and have been put on a cat adoption list .
We are waiting to be adopted by a cat .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Dec 2020)

I didn't know whether to put this here or in the _Any Good Jokes..._ thread. However, this isn't a joke. The person who told my wife this was absolutely, one hundred per cent serious. I suggested it may have been a wind-up, but my wife says that this is only the latest theory she's heard from this person. 

Apparently, the reason for the two national lockdowns is that the government needed to change the batteries in the country's pigeons. 

_Yes, you read that right. _Battery-powered pigeons.

You see, the nation's pigeons are really surveillance drones to spy on the populace, particularly any foreigners (there was no definition of 'foreigner', however having heard of this person's opinions previously it could be anyone they don't like / 'not like us'). This is why there are so many pigeons in Trafalgar Square where spies from the various foreign embassies meet clandestinely. Also, why you see so many pigeons perching on window ledges. The pigeons record the meetings and send them to the government.

The government thought they had recalled all the pigeons for the installation of new batteries in the first lockdown, but they missed a few and there were a few faulty hence the second lockdown. 

The good news is that all battery installations were successful so there should be no third lockdown.

'So what about the new tiered system?', my wife asked.

Well, that's to control the people and so the government knows where everyone is. 

_Presumably, so they can send the pigeons to watch us._

I laughed myself silly when my wife told me.


----------



## tyred (17 Dec 2020)

The chink of blue sky didn't last long as it's pouring rain all afternoon


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2020)

Sunny, mild and breezy here chez Casa Reynard, but it isn't quite so mild as yesterday. I reckon once the sun goes down, there'll definitely be a nip in the air.

The crock pot is locked and loaded with a spiced beef casserole, and I had scotch broth, toast, a pear, a tangerine and two  for lunch.

I'm about to hop on Max the MTB and go and deliver some Christmas cards. Maybe being outside will help clear the goo from my sinuses.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good morning. I have just realised that if you get dressed in a dark bedroom it is quite possible to put a shirt on inside out.
> 
> Definitely blue skies outside today.


during the worst of our covid shutdown, I left the house on two separate occasions, with my pants on inside out. not realizing it until I reached for non existent pockets. at lest they were track pants, so I don't think anyone at the grocery store noticed


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2020)

Max the MTB definitely earned his keep this afternoon.  The roads out here are a sea of mud and gravel, not helped by the fact that the place across the road is having works done, and Max is the ideal bike for dealing with these sorts of conditions.

I really don't get on with the saddle though (came with another bike I bought SH) as the nose is too long and too wide and it pinches me in places I'd rather not be pinched. After the hols, Max is getting a Charge Ladle.

Anyways, time for a  and something biskity. I picked up some Mr Kipling festive whirl thingies on sticker on Saturday.


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2020)

I've been out this morning, a 54 mile bimble over to Countesthorpe.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2020)

Been out with my shadow again today. Lovely winter sun and nice and mild. Just a gilet and long sleeve merino top today.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2020)

Off to the vets after tea with the old boy to have his blood checked and too ask about his dirty looking paws i think the old boy is getting old as his wheezing is getting worse and he sounds like a wood pigeon at times


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> during the worst of our covid shutdown, I left the house on two separate occasions, with my pants on inside out. not realizing it until I reached for non existent pockets. at lest they were track pants, so I don't think anyone at the grocery store noticed


We should have a Covid Couture thread!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2020)

Beer o’clock


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Beer o’clock


You're way ahead of me. And in a completely difference time zone. I've another 2 hours to wait. To keep me busy, I'm roasting vegetables to see how they get on. I'm not used to electric fan ovens having always used gas before so best to get a feel for it before Christmas.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You're way ahead of me. And in a completely difference time zone. I've another 2 hours to wait. To keep me busy, I'm roasting vegetables to see how they get on. I'm not used to electric fan ovens having always used gas before so best to get a feel for it before Christmas.



Speckled Hen tonight


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You're way ahead of me. And in a completely difference time zone. I've another 2 hours to wait. To keep me busy, I'm roasting vegetables to see how they get on. I'm not used to electric fan ovens having always used gas before so best to get a feel for it before Christmas.



Leccy fan over here chez Casa Reynard.  No mains gas out here in the boonies.

You'll prolly need to reduce oven temp or cooking time compared to a gas oven.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Leccy fan over here chez Casa Reynard.  No mains gas out here in the boonies.
> 
> You'll prolly need to reduce oven temp or cooking time compared to a gas oven.


Yes, that was super quick. I think I'll do a second run at a lower temperature with more mealy potatoes and some sweet potatoes.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, that was super quick. I think I'll do a second run at a lower temperature with more mealy potatoes and some sweet potatoes.



45 mins @ 180 works well for roasties. Half oil, half beef dripping. Oh, and Maris Piper tatties. 

Although out here, the power supply can be variable, and at peak times or when it's cold and / or wet, things will take a bit longer. Then I have to use the "poke it and see" method.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Dec 2020)

Client's Christmas meal* 1 of 2 complete. Only have to survive tomorrows now.

*_Not a party because of C-19_...


----------



## DCLane (17 Dec 2020)

Completely mundane news for everyone except me: my Christmas present to myself this year was to pay off what remained of my mortgage. With interest rates so low it's not worth saving so as of this afternoon the pile of bricks, cement and tiles I call 'home' is all mine.

As a result I'll have £500 a month less expenses. Wonder how many bikes I can get?


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2020)

Time to log off and see about some dumplings...


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I didn't know whether to put this here or in the _Any Good Jokes..._ thread. However, this isn't a joke. The person who told my wife this was absolutely, one hundred per cent serious. I suggested it may have been a wind-up, but my wife says that this is only the latest theory she's heard from this person.
> 
> Apparently, the reason for the two national lockdowns is that the government needed to change the batteries in the country's pigeons.
> 
> ...


There really ain't a cure for Stupid, is there...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I didn't know whether to put this here or in the _Any Good Jokes..._ thread. However, this isn't a joke. The person who told my wife this was absolutely, one hundred per cent serious. I suggested it may have been a wind-up, but my wife says that this is only the latest theory she's heard from this person.
> 
> Apparently, the reason for the two national lockdowns is that the government needed to change the batteries in the country's pigeons.
> 
> ...



How do we interpret the fact that these apparently government designed battery powered pigeons keep pooing on us?


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Completely mundane news for everyone except me: my Christmas present to myself this year was to pay off what remained of my mortgage. With interest rates so low it's not worth saving so as of this afternoon the pile of bricks, cement and tiles I call 'home' is all mine.As a result I'll have £500 a month less expenses. Wonder how many bikes I can get?


wow what a milestone! congrats!


----------



## DCLane (17 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> How do we interpret the fact that these apparently government designed battery powered pigeons keep pooing on us?



_You_ think it's 'pigeon poo' when in reality it's a sophisticated tracking system designed to monitor 'individuals of interest'.


----------



## pawl (17 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been out this morning, a 54 mile bimble over to Countesthorpe.






54 mile bumble That would equate to a full day out for me.Chapeau


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> _You_ think it's 'pigeon poo' when in reality it's a sophisticated tracking system designed to monitor 'individuals of interest'.


A radioactive isotope no doubt...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> How do we interpret the fact that these apparently government designed battery powered pigeons keep pooing on us?


Maybe that's where coovid comes from....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2020)

In other news, I did not drive my little new car today but I did look at it and even put a few things into the glove compartment. I also skim read another 50 pages of the 450 page car manual.

Edited to change "skin read" to "skim read" because it probably makes more sense than predictive text does


----------



## Jenkins (17 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I've been out this morning, a 54 mile bimble over to Countesthorpe.


Better than me - just 50 miles this morning. But then I did have to be back home as I'd been asked to listen in to an online presentation ahead of Brexit for the second day running.

Beautifully sunny and quite mild day, with a bit of a breeze and I am seriously getting narked with the state of the roads - constantly wet and slippery and now with added mud as the beet harvest is in full swing and the lanes are just too small for the size of trucks picking up the harvest to take to British Sugar in Bury St. Edmunds.

Why isn't there the cycling equivalent of a drive through car wash?


----------



## Jenkins (17 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Beer o’clock


What a good idea. Don't mind if I do.

It's got to be better than writing Christmas cards & wrapping things. That can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I didn't know whether to put this here or in the _Any Good Jokes..._ thread. However, this isn't a joke. The person who told my wife this was absolutely, one hundred per cent serious. I suggested it may have been a wind-up, but my wife says that this is only the latest theory she's heard from this person.
> 
> Apparently, the reason for the two national lockdowns is that the government needed to change the batteries in the country's pigeons.
> 
> ...


Nothing more than a variation of an old story,
https://pigeonsarentreal.co.uk
Based on what the CIA actually did in the 60's in Operation Tacana.
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/the-cias-most-highly-trained-spies-werent-even-human-20149/

Fixed a broken link.


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Better than me - just 50 miles this morning. But then I did have to be back home as I'd been asked to listen in to an online presentation ahead of Brexit for the second day running.
> 
> Beautifully sunny and quite mild day, with a bit of a breeze and I am seriously getting narked with the state of the roads - constantly wet and slippery and now with added mud as the beet harvest is in full swing and the lanes are just too small for the size of trucks picking up the harvest to take to British Sugar in Bury St. Edmunds.
> 
> Why isn't there the cycling equivalent of a drive through car wash?



I have to fit my cycling round looking after my Good Lady, make sure she's had her morning cuppa, breakfast and medication before I go out, and I can't be too late getting back as I have to get her a dinner time sandwich and cuppa when I get home, restricts me to 50-60 mile rides.


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Completely mundane news for everyone except me: my Christmas present to myself this year was to pay off what remained of my mortgage. With interest rates so low it's not worth saving so as of this afternoon the pile of bricks, cement and tiles I call 'home' is all mine.
> 
> As a result I'll have £500 a month less expenses. Wonder how many bikes I can get?



Well done.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> How do we interpret the fact that these apparently government designed battery powered pigeons keep pooing on us?





DCLane said:


> _You_ think it's 'pigeon poo' when in reality it's a sophisticated tracking system designed to monitor 'individuals of interest'.


They're dropping the information gathered*, having mistaken you for their handler.

*In the same way some satellite's drop/return exposed film to earth.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> A radioactive isotope no doubt...



Well, the stuff does stain something terrible...


----------



## postman (17 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> during the worst of our covid shutdown, I left the house on two separate occasions, with my pants on inside out. not realizing it until I reached for non existent pockets. at lest they were track pants, so I don't think anyone at the grocery store noticed


Oh that's nothing Drago always goes out with his y fronts over his trousers.Mind you he Is Superman.


----------



## postman (17 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> There really ain't a cure for Stupid, is there...


I can go one better than that.A friend of our daughter,who is still at Uni.Has said her dad is a plastic surgeon.And if she gets it he will do a complete blood transfusion and take away the covid.I kid you not,this is a true story.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> I can go one better than that.A friend of our daughter,who is still at Uni.Has said her dad is a plastic surgeon.And if she gets it he will do a complete blood transfusion and take away the covid.I kid you not,this is a true story.


Her dad probably told her that to stop her panicking. You know how easily that can happen these days.

On another topic, getting dressed in the dark has to be the best excuse ever to only buy grey socks.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Her dad probably told her that to stop her panicking. You know how easily that can happen these days.
> 
> On another topic, getting dressed in the dark has to be the best excuse ever to only buy grey socks.


Buy black ones, you can get various shades if grey!


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Buy black ones, you can get various shades if grey!



Don't worry, guys... If you end up wearing odd socks, you can rest comfortably in the assurance that you have an absolutely identical pair lurking somewhere in your smalls drawer


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2020)

Anyways, time I toddled off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Don't worry, guys... If you end up wearing odd socks, you can rest comfortably in the assurance that you have an absolutely identical pair lurking somewhere in your smalls drawer


Bought nowt but black socks for the last twenty years.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time I toddled off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2020)

Good morning. Off in a few minutes to work, and the second of the Christmas non-parties* for our clients.

See you on the other side...

_*One advantage of the ruling that we can have a _meal _but not a _party _is that the "talent" show was cancelled._


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2020)

Morning all
@Andy in Germany what was going to be your talent in the show ?
Quite blustery from the borough in tier 2 
And it's Friday


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Dec 2020)

I think I'll have yoghurt for breakfast.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Buy black ones, you can get various shades if grey!


50 apparently !


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2020)

Morning.
Raining and blowing a bit here .
I've put our recycling bins out and I will be checking bit Jag over. I have to pop down to Bath this morning . It will give the car a bit of s run as I haven't used it for a while .


----------



## tyred (18 Dec 2020)

Brenda Lee is asking me to rock around the Christmas tree with her but is that allowed under the Covid guidelines


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2020)

Good morning from the shedoffice. Dry and windy outside. 

This is my last login from the shed, I will of course be logging in from the comfort of the settee. Last day in 'work' today, for TWO weeks.

Just sent an Amazon evoucher to two colleagues that have really helped me out this year. Had to arrange for another colleague to 'text' one of them as she has 'finished' work for Christmas and had an out of office on. Shes now logged in and found it !!


----------



## postman (18 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Brenda Lee is asking me to rock around the Christmas tree with her but is that allowed under the Covid guidelines


Look you are too old to rock.So just whisper Sweet nothins in her ear


----------



## postman (18 Dec 2020)

I have changed the bed.Lord knows what we are going to sleep on tonight.


----------



## postman (18 Dec 2020)

Do you know something the weather outside is just like me.Dull,grey and wet.


----------



## pawl (18 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Brenda Lee is asking me to rock around the Christmas tree with her but is that allowed under the Covid guidelines





I don’t care who it is I am not lugging my Christmas tree to the centre of the room to dance 💃


----------



## pawl (18 Dec 2020)

dave r said:


> I have to fit my cycling round looking after my Good Lady, make sure she's had her morning cuppa, breakfast and medication before I go out, and I can't be too late getting back as I have to get her a dinner time sandwich and cuppa when I get home, restricts me to 50-60 mile rides.


 



👍👍👍👍


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2020)

Another virtual doo. Who thought it was a good idea to get the Sport Department to do virtual yoga, we went to the University's pub last year and the boss paid for beers (from his pocket). Covid is rubbish. Sat here with a coffee and not beer. One of the bosses has said pack up your laptops after the virtual do. That's me 'told' - off to do a Zwift session then wine !  Plus veg out and watch Star Wars Mandalorian, Star Trek Discovery and the latest Grand Tour (Clarkson etc) . Friday afternoon sorted.


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2020)

Mild, blustery and overcast here today chez Casa Reynard. It keeps looking like rain, though...

I am on the mend. Yay! It's nothing a bit of rest and good food can't solve. So i'm going to have a nice big bowl of scotch broth for lunch, along with some other goodies that are in the fridge. 

Hauled firewood this morning, topped up the bins in the house, and re-stocked the fridge in the kitchen from the fridge in the utility room. Then this arvo, I'll start thinking about the tree and decorations. Going to go into the wood and cut pine, holly and hazel withies.


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bought nowt but black socks for the last twenty years.



Silly / funky / brightly coloured socks are one of the things I indulge in. And yes, that does include loads of pink socks.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2020)

Cheese and onion on toast with green tea for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Cheese and onion on toast with green tea for lunch.



Bon appetit!


----------



## rockyroller (18 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Cheese and onion on toast with green tea for lunch.


interesting combo. I often melt cheese on bread in the toaster oven. never occurred to me to add onion. what is your procedure?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> interesting combo. I often melt cheese on bread in the toaster oven. never occurred to me to add onion. what is your procedure?



Toast one side of the bread. Chop the onion. Turn bread over. Sprinkle onion on bread, then put slices of cheese on top. Back under grill till suitably melted.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Toast one side of the bread. Chop the onion. Turn bread over. Sprinkle onion on bread, then cheese on top. Back under grill till suitably melted.


I usually use spring onions. It saves having lots of onion left over (unless you're a big onion eater, that is).


----------



## rockyroller (18 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Toast one side of the bread. Chop the onion. Turn bread over. Sprinkle onion on bread, then put slices of cheese on top. Back under grill till suitably melted.


fairly complex, but I'll give it a go! :-) thank you


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> fairly complex, but I'll give it a go! :-) thank you



He he, not really. Just put the chopped onion on the untoasted side of the bread before you put the cheese on 😀


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I usually use spring onions. It saves having lots of onion left over (unless you're a big onion eater, that is).



I like onion. It was red onion today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2020)

And now a strawberry yoghurt


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Dec 2020)

Postlady is still wearing shorts... 📯


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2020)

Sod going into the garden. It's wazzing it down with rain.

So I'm going to get the decorations etc down from the loft and then go and tidy up the garage so that I can stash some wood in there. Having seen next week's forecast, makes sense to get a couple of weeks' supply under complete cover from the elements.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> I don’t care who it is I am not lugging my Christmas tree to the centre of the room to dance 💃


It could be Dustin!


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @Andy in Germany what was going to be your talent in the show ?



Invisibility.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Brenda Lee is asking me to rock around the Christmas tree with her but is that allowed under the Covid guidelines



Presumably okay if the tree is between you.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> He he, not really. Just put the chopped onion on the untoasted side of the bread before you put the cheese on 😀



It requires intervention after putting the heat on; therefore it is Advanced Level Cookery.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Client's Christmas meal* 1 of 2 complete. Only have to survive tomorrows now.
> 
> *_Not a party because of C-19_...



Made it... 

Someone brought their guitar for the talent show despite being told specifically not to. We still aren't sure if it was because they forgot what we said (possible) or because they wanted to forget (Likely).

I did my vanishing trick, just in time too as there was a plan to pull me up to the front and give me a Christmas goodie bag.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2020)

Now I've managed to find the unmute button the in-car sat-nav is working. 

I've just received a big sourdough loaf,a sourdough Stollen,a fruit cake and a shop-bought Christmas pudding from the daughter's mother. She's ardently shielding and has turned her attention to baking. I'm not going to complain


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Silly / funky / brightly coloured socks are one of the things I indulge in. And yes, that does include loads of pink socks.


When I made my earlier remark about grey socks, I should of course have said 'socks of one colour'. The colour doesn't matter as long as they are all the same!


----------



## Jenkins (18 Dec 2020)

Afternoon all.In complete contrast to yesterday's sunshine, it's been a dull, grey, overcast and windy day in south east Suffolk. Perfect for a day indoors doing a bit of housework and yet more bike cleanning with quite a lot of of sitting around listening to the radio & drinking coffee thrown in. 

I still haven't got round to writing the Christmas cards.


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Invisibility.



Have you got the Elder Wand and the Resurrection Stone as well?


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> When I made my earlier remark about grey socks, I should of course have said 'socks of one colour'. The colour doesn't matter as long as they are all the same!



Wouldn't work here - not *ALL* of my socks are pink, and not all of them have the same degree of fluffiness


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2020)

Well, decs down from the loft, garage tidied up, and now I can chill for a bit.

And it's almost time for a  and a smackerel of something.


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Toast one side of the bread. Chop the onion. Turn bread over. Sprinkle onion on bread, then put slices of cheese on top. Back under grill till suitably melted.


I don't bother to toast one side of the bread. I just take a slice, sprinkle it with onion powder (or sometimes garlic powder), cover with grated cheese and put under the grill to melt the cheese. Sometimes I garnish with thin slices of tomato. Simple and tasty!


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Wouldn't work here - not *ALL* of my socks are pink, and not all of them have the same degree of fluffiness


Then you are forever condemned to occasionally getting it wrong. My advice? Turn a light on when getting dressed. I know that sounds like a simple fix but it seems some on here hadn't thought of it


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Then you are forever condemned to occasionally getting it wrong. My advice? Turn a light on when getting dressed. I know that sounds like a simple fix but it seems some on here hadn't thought of it



Actually, I tend to blooper in the sartorial stakes when I'm in a hurry rather than through lack of illumination. Although at least I can tell if my bra is inside out, because if it is, then it's impossible to do up!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2020)

Not again!
I looked up and there was another little one at the bird feeder.
This time it was the afternoon . I ran out with the Hedgehog catching box . It's an empty bid food box which is ideal for rolling them into .
The rescue centre is full of them at the moment plus we must be reporting our local numbers of them . My wife told me to get the old rat cage out of our shed . I picked up the cat box by mistake . When I eventually found the rat cage I gave it a thorough clean out .
My wife said that we needed a heat source. "We haven't got an old hot water bottle ?" She asked me . Of course I have ! My garage is full of stuff too good to throw away . I found it !
Whilst all this was going on the little Hedgehog was chomping away on some food. It was too busy eating to notice us . We managed to put it in the cage and it is now in our spare bedroom .
Apparently it has now climbed up onto a towel on top of the hot water bottle .


----------



## postman (18 Dec 2020)

The swelling will go down the doctor said.So I was making the bed up this morning.Mrs P was going through some old clothes she had in the wardrobe.Oh look at this she said,I bought this when we first started to go out 30 years ago.And it still fits.I said it's a bloody scarf.Just after that everything went black......I can't find the jokes area today for some reason and I like this one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Have you got the Elder Wand and the Resurrection Stone as well?



Why, have you lost them again?


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Why, have you lost them again?



Well, since you appear to have the Cloak of Invisibility, I was assuming you might also have the other Hallows...


----------



## DCLane (18 Dec 2020)

They're coming to fit the new washer/drier tomorrow, with mine having gone pop early Tuesday am.

So ... I've cleaned the kitchen thoroughly including under the washing machine . Must have it all sparkly and nice*

* I've done this when house-swapping, having usually spent a week cleaning before going away. Why? If the incoming house-swappers see a lovely clean house, with a welcome pack in the fridge, they're more likely to look after the house AND be relieved thinking I'll look after theirs.


----------



## mybike (18 Dec 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Doubly annoying is that when I had the great idea about the timer I had already ziptied the whole caboodle together, so I had to cut them off and now I've got to cut them off again to reset the timer.



Why not put the timer in the house & plug the ext lead into it?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2020)

Drinking Hobgoblin IPA


----------



## Tail End Charlie (18 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> Why not put the timer in the house & plug the ext lead into it?


I'm using the outdoor socket which I have. 

Whilst I'm on another bind of having a power cut is my kitchen has three ovens (greedy, I know) and each has a display of time and date, which I have to reset after a power cut, and the nerd in me means they must show the same times. I hate it when one is a minute or two different to the others. Needless to say it's a right faff setting the times on them. 
For some reason the default date is 1.1.14.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2020)

I've just been up to see how our little guest is getting on . It is asleep on the blanket on the hot water bottle .


----------



## mybike (18 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I went to Rhyl once. I felt severely under-tattooed on the beach.



It is a great beach! Haven't spent much time on it tho'


----------



## mybike (18 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> during the worst of our covid shutdown, I left the house on two separate occasions, with my pants on inside out. not realizing it until I reached for non existent pockets. at lest they were track pants, so I don't think anyone at the grocery store noticed



I was thinking of underpants & how irritating it is to have those on inside out.


----------



## mybike (18 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Bought nowt but black socks for the last twenty years.



Do you know how many shades of brown there are?


----------



## mybike (18 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Off in a few minutes to work, and the second of the Christmas non-parties* for our clients.
> 
> See you on the other side...
> 
> _*One advantage of the ruling that we can have a _meal _but not a _party _is that the "talent" show was cancelled._



You mean you don't want to show off your talent?

Working for T-Mobile meant we had to go to Germany for meetings, team builds etc. Somehow I got grouped in with a bunch of Germans who insisted I had to do the presentation as I was the best English speaker


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> Do you know how many shades of brown there are?


They say 250 plus.
https://simplicable.com/new/brown-color


----------



## slowmotion (18 Dec 2020)

A friend told me that ASDA are doing a litre of Gordons gin for £16.

Yikes!


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2020)

My Book of Faces is working properly again. How long that will last, I've no idea...


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> I was thinking of underpants & how irritating it is to have those on inside out.


At least you get an extra weeks use out of them, though!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Dec 2020)

My 70 plate truck, today, had 28,737 km on the clock. I added another 374 km @ 24.8 l/100km


----------



## DCLane (18 Dec 2020)

I'm supposed to be on leave but starting my marking instead. With the students who've clearly cheated. At least it gets them out of the way


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> I'm supposed to be on leave but starting my marking instead. With the students who've clearly cheated. At least it gets them out of the way



Plagiarism?


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Plagiarism?


No, they may have just copied it from somewhere.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, bed for me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi

Or as they say over Lancashire way, Si'thi


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Dec 2020)

Morning. It’s a little wet out. Noah probably thought the same.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2020)

_Trying to decide about going for a ride but sounds a bit wet so will give it some time.

oh sod it lets just go I will only get wet _


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2020)

Morning.
It is looking a bit stormy in places . I can see some large storm clouds with some clear sky in between .
I popped in to see how the Hedgehog was getting on this morning. It was curled up in a corner asleep on the towel. It has been mobile in the night leaving quite a few messages around the cage . Apparently it has eaten all of the food .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> _Trying to decide about going for a ride but sounds a bit wet so will give it some time.
> 
> oh sod it lets just go I will only get wet _


A bit dicey around here as you don't know what's lurking hidden in those puddles .


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> A bit dicey around here as you don't know what's lurking hidden in those puddles .


That's very true


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Dec 2020)

As I'm off to visit the family in a few days, it's time to clean the apartment. As I seem to be inexplicably bereft of domestic staff to achieve this on my behalf, I suppose I'll have to go and find the broom.

Oh, and the floor...


----------



## Kryton521 (19 Dec 2020)

Morning all. Coffee'd, half way through breakfast. Two loaves of bread in the making, [not a machine, by my hand!] ready for neighbours Christmas presents.
Really miss my bike, will be so glad & happy on it's return!
Last night several roads were flooded. Quite badly, as in, pants Merc' van was up to it's doors in water. Very glad it's air intake isn't under the engine, [Hyundai could learn a lesson there!]


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2020)

Ping food for lunch..


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2020)

Watched our granddaughter score two goals in football training this morning


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> As I'm off to visit the family in a few days, it's time to clean the apartment. As I seem to be inexplicably bereft of domestic staff to achieve this on my behalf, I suppose I'll have to go and find the broom.
> 
> Oh, and the floor...



Floor swept and mopped throughout, including some corners I really should have cleaned a while ago; washing done, albeit with a bit of a backlog on the dryer. Bathroom generally a lot cleaner then previously; time to cook lunch.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Dec 2020)

good morning from "metro west" Boston, MA


----------



## rockyroller (19 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Watched our granddaughter score two goals in football training this morning


wow, take her out for breakfast?


----------



## rockyroller (19 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My 70 plate truck


??


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> ??


I think that means it's been on the road since 1970. Though my new car has a 70 on the registration plate....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2020)

Anyhow, I was up in @Reynard 's neck of the woods today. I gave the car a bit of an outing. 

I walked round the outside of Ely cathedral. It's a massive sprawling set of buildings which, quite disappointingly, doesn't have a spire. Not that it needs it, it still dominates the town as it's all very flat round there.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> ??


UK number plates denote the year/month of manufacture, basically. A 70 plate means that it was new in September this year.
~there you go ~






Summat like this one..


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

Has been mild, bright and breezy here today chez Casa Reynard, although we did have an absolutely *biblical* rainstorm at lunchtime.

I spent the morning hauling firewood from the fence where it dries / seasons into the garage. Given the forecast for the coming week, I thought it best to get a couple of weeks' worth into the garage.

Am spending the rest of the day chilling.

Oh, and I had scotch broth, two slices of toast, a tangerine, a pear and two  for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Anyhow, I was up in @Reynard 's neck of the woods today. I gave the car a bit of an outing.
> 
> I walked round the outside of Ely cathedral. It's a massive sprawling set of buildings which, quite disappointingly, doesn't have a spire. Not that it needs it, it still dominates the town as it's all very flat round there.



Ely *did* have a spire back in the day, but it fell down and they replaced it with the octagonal lantern. It's absolutely spectacular - from the inside.  The stained glass in the lantern windows is amazing.

The cathedral is known locally as "The Ship of the Fens"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ely *did* have a spire back in the day, but it fell down and they replaced it with the octagonal lantern. It's absolutely spectacular - from the inside.  The stained glass in the lantern windows is amazing.
> 
> The cathedral is known locally as "The Ship of the Fens"


I consider myself edumacated!


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I consider myself edumacated!



Here ya go - the lantern and the beautiful painted ceiling 






The cathedral is mostly Norman - it's one of the oldest in the UK, which is why it looks a lot less spectacular than some. But truly, it's a gem of a building.  When this is over, you must come and look at it - from the inside.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2020)

We have some good news !
We have been adopted by a young kitten . .
I would post a picture of it but it has disappeared ! It was making its home in the wine rack but when I went out to look in the kitchen just now it had gone . It was hiding underneath the kitchen cupboards untill I removed the kickboard and encouraged it out . We have had a bit of a cuddle with it but it decided to have a wander around in the kitchen .
It is a Tom,Tabby with white socks and bib. He is 9 weeks old . We sort of swapped him for the baby Hedgehog. We didn't really, but we dropped the Hedgehog off for them to look after. They said that we could have some Hedgehogs back in the Spring .


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> We have some good news !
> We have been adopted by a young kitten . .
> I would post a picture of it but it has disappeared ! It was making its home in the wine rack but when I went out to look in the kitchen just now it had gone . It was hiding underneath the kitchen cupboards untill I removed the kickboard and encouraged it out . We have had a bit of a cuddle with it but it decided to have a wander around in the kitchen .
> It is a Tom,Tabby with white socks and bib. He is 9 weeks old . We sort of swapped him for the baby Hedgehog. We didn't really, but we dropped the Hedgehog off for them to look after. They said that we could have some Hedgehogs back in the Spring .



You do realise that the best toy for a kitten is... another kitten...


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2020)

I found him ! He was on a towel on top of a bar stool underneath the kitchen bar table thingy . I put some of his food on my finger and he licked it off, so he should soon get the idea that I'm not too bad a person .


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I found him ! He was on a towel on top of a bar stool underneath the kitchen bar table thingy . I put some of his food on my finger and he licked it off, so he should soon get the idea that I'm not too bad a person .



Make sure he has plenty of warm hidey holes. At that age he will be missing his mum and siblings, so a teddy bear and a hot water bottle won't go amiss...


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

Two Mr Kipling choc orange whirls, a  and Everton v Arsenal on the radio.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm like in the outer outer outer Chicago suburbs,(Bloomington/Normal) so I may not be able to drop by today.


Is that anywhere near Oak Park? I visited to see the Frank Lloyd Wright buildings (as you do)... very good


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Here ya go - the lantern and the beautiful painted ceiling
> 
> View attachment 564063
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Older the better for me, Durham is a big favourite, so simple compared to later gothic


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Beautiful! Older the better for me, Durham is a big favourite, so simple compared to later gothic
> View attachment 564072



I've been to Durham Cathedral!  School trip in the late 80s, but hey ho... Norman architecture is solidly imposing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've been to Durham Cathedral!  School trip in the late 80s, but hey ho... Norman architecture is solidly imposing.


Some cracking buildings in that part of the world, another one I have visited, Escomb Church... 300 odd years older than Durham!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2020)

It looks like I got my driveabout done just in time!


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Some cracking buildings in that part of the world, another one I have visited, Escomb Church... 300 odd years older than Durham!
> View attachment 564080



Nice! 

Two of the parish churches north of Ely (the villages are on a string of what used to be islands, but is now a ridge of high ground between there and Welney) date from the 12th / 13th Centuries - St Leonards in Downham and St Martins in Witcham.

Most of the others were just wooden chapels that were rebuilt periodically. There used to be one (St Owens) nearby.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Dec 2020)

I put my Christmas decoration up today.


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2020)

Discovered my HiTec boots were parting from their soles (hence wet feet) so ordered some from Mountain Warehouse. Then I spotted some 'snow boots' going cheap. I have trouble getting my feet into wellies & these looked like an answer. So they arrived today and the walking boots were no comforatble I risked a walk. They coped with the mud and even the downpour halfway round! Very pleased.

And the snow boots seem to be the answer to my problem.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ely *did* have a spire back in the day, but it fell down and they replaced it with the octagonal lantern. It's absolutely spectacular - from the inside.  The stained glass in the lantern windows is amazing.
> 
> The cathedral is known locally as "The Ship of the Fens"



I thought maybe it was something they just aspired to.


----------



## Speicher (19 Dec 2020)

Anyone else watched Strictly Come Prancing?


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

Lovely supper of cold poached salmon, lemon & pepper bulghur wheat, tomato salad, coleslaw and the rest of last night's roast Mediterranean veggies. 

Have to say, that salmon off the Tesco fish counter is absolutely lush. And given I got just shy of a kilo for £3.13, don't mind if I do!


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I put my Christmas decoration up today.
> 
> View attachment 564091



That's a pretty wee tree


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought maybe it was something they just aspired to.



Badum tish!


----------



## Phaeton (19 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Anyone else watched Strictly Come Prancing?


luckily no


----------



## Jenkins (19 Dec 2020)

Cards written
Presents wrapped
First beer opened 🍺


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Dec 2020)

Christmas lights bike ride tonight


----------



## Jenkins (19 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I put my Christmas decoration up today.
> 
> View attachment 564091


That's more than I can be bothered with.


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2020)

It's possible that I've eaten too much cake.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> That's more than I can be bothered with.



I'd planned on doing mine this evening, but I've a cat sat on my lap...


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> It's possible that I've eaten too much cake.



Hmm...


----------



## Jenkins (19 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> It's possible that I've eaten too much cake.


Does not compute.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Does not compute.



That's what I was thinking...


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> As I'm off to visit the family in a few days, it's time to clean the apartment. As I seem to be inexplicably bereft of domestic staff to achieve this on my behalf, I suppose I'll have to go and find the broom.
> 
> *Oh, and the floor...*


Easy, just fall over/down.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I'd planned on doing mine this evening, but I've a cat sat on my lap...


Shouldn't that be on the mat!


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Shouldn't that be on the mat!



Tell that to Madam Lexi


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2020)

Right, time to put the writing away and head off up the wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to put the writing away and head off up the wooden hill.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Good night


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> That's more than I can be bothered with.


Its just a token. I don't do Christmas. Happy to let others enjoy it though 😊


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2020)

UFO caught on radar!






Crossed the North American continent in less than half an hour.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Tell that to Madam Lexi


I had Mo (my 'blue') laying on me last night and every time I gave her some fuss she growled but when I stopped she started nudging my hand for more fuss then started growling again when I did. 

Lord Fluffington excelled himself as well, I'd bought some 'Pigs in Duvets'* on YS from the Co-op and we had one each as a snack with Fluff being very interested so he got a bit of each of us. got up yesterday morning and the bag with the other 3 in it was on the floor with a cat shaped hole in it and bits of Pastry strewn all around. I think he likes them. 

*Sausage rolls with Bacon and Cranberry


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2020)

Morning y'all clear blue skies here in the borough .
Felt a lot chillier than the forecasted 6 degrees earlier on my ride 
Birds have been fed .


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I had Mo (my 'blue') laying on me last night and every time I gave her some fuss she growled but when I stopped she started nudging my hand for more fuss then started growling again when I did.


Glad you clarified that!


----------



## raleighnut (20 Dec 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad you clarified that!


My 'Blue'


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2020)

Bird feeder cleaned and topped up with sunflower hearts. Bloomin' greedy Goldfinches and tits!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> UFO caught on radar!
> View attachment 564149
> 
> 
> ...



It is Father Christmas


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2020)

Going for bike ride with wife in about 40 mins. Our first tier 4 bike ride.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It is Father Christmas


Early start ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2020)

This yeas Christmas card is nearly finished. I know I should have done it months ago, but there we are...







I'm working my way around Esslingen am Neckar, and this year is the Schelztor, from the days when Esslingen was an independent city state and major point on the spice and silk trading routes. 

The figure in the pole is "art". So there.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Early start ?



Before Christmas gets cancelled


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2020)

On an entirely unrelated note, Plastic filler smells rather strong.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Before Christmas gets cancelled


Here's hoping


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Early start ?



He is getting it done before tier 5 is announced on Monday


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2020)

working today but got out for a cpl hours for a frosty ride yesterday. sneaked it in before dark, but just barely


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Is that anywhere near Oak Park? I visited to see the Frank Lloyd Wright buildings (as you do)... very good


No, I'm more like 150 miles out. but only about 95 miles to commuter rail at Manhattan, and regional rail on Amtrak is about a 30 minute bicycle ride. We actually are about mid way between Chicago and St. Louis.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> UFO caught on radar!
> View attachment 564149
> 
> 
> ...


Not a UFO.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2020)

Unfortunately we’ve come across Santa crashed in our tier 4 area. If your kids don’t get their presents, show them this photo.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> working today but got out for a cpl hours for a frosty ride yesterday. sneaked it in before dark, but just barely
> 
> View attachment 564194



Looks great. Don’t get to ride in the snow much here. When I can I love it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> working today but got out for a cpl hours for a frosty ride yesterday. sneaked it in before dark, but just barely
> 
> View attachment 564194


Boston and Maine RDC!
That's a bona fide Christmas card shot right there.
At least for a railfan.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2020)

I made a Croque Monsieur for breakfast.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2020)

Afternoon .
My wife has named the kitten Georgie, but I think he is more of a Billy ! Silly Billy ! He decided that he was going to hide behind our settee this morning and stayed there for 4 hours. I eventually pulled the settee away and managed to catch hold of him and give him a cuddle which he liked. He has had some food and is now investigating our kitchen .


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not a UFO.


Go on then.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2020)

Christmas cake cooking slowly in the oven so time to watch the play "kinky boots" via you tube


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Go on then.


No.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2020)

Sometimes, an x-37 space plane will enter the atmosphere to modify orbit.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2020)

Sunny, breezy and rather mild here chez Casa Reynard today.

Overslept a bit (oops!) and spent the rest of the morning hauling more cut / split wood into the garage and out of the incoming weather. I think I have a good three weeks' supply stashed in the garage, so I can escape wood duties this coming week. 

Scotch broth, toast, a clementine, a pear and two  for lunch.

And then I spent the afternoon puttering about in the garden and wood. And I cut some greenery to decorate the house - scots pine, norway spruce, leylandii, ivy and holly. Used some of it to make a wreath for the door.

The house now smells of pine sap. That, and mixed spice is the smell of Christmas. 

All that's left to do is cut a batch of chips for tonight.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Dec 2020)

I have just made myself an outrageously large Gin & Tonic.

That is all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2020)

Mrs. GA bought me cycling gloves for Christmas.
I am of the opinion that some fried Spam may be nice for lunch.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2020)

Just been out and viewed the great conjunction of Jupiter and Saturn. Can see Jupiter with naked eye but needed monocular to also see Saturn. Don’t have the equipment to photograph. But main thing was to see it, not record it.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I have just made myself an outrageously large Gin & Tonic.
> 
> That is all.



Turns out that wasn’t all...

Just made myself another one. 

Now settling down to watch Dirty Dirty Leeds come back to beat Man United 5-6. Hopefully.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mrs. GA bought me cycling gloves for Christmas.
> I am of the opinion that some fried Spam may be nice for lunch.


Santa cycling gloves?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Turns out that wasn’t all...
> 
> Just made myself another one.
> 
> Now settling down to watch Dirty Dirty Leeds come back to beat Man United 5-6. Hopefully.


Having been born in Leeds, all I can say about the current score is ''Ouch!''


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Having been born in Leeds, all I can say about the current score is ''Ouch!''


I'll say this for Leeds, they don't play a game of two halves by halves!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (20 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll say this for Leeds, they don't play a game of two halves by halves!



It’s been an entertaining game to watch.

Not as good as watching Swindon Town, obviously. But entertaining nevertheless.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Santa cycling gloves?
> View attachment 564259


Those look like mittens. These are cycling gloves with full fingers, made by Giant. I also use mittens, but mine are cowhide, and sherpa lined.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2020)

I made fried rice with mixed vegetables, spam, and red pepper jelly glaze for lunch. And a wee bit of a gondola sandwich. (A gondola is a sub sandwich made with ham, salami,lettuce, and American cheese on an elongated Italian bread roll.).


----------



## tyred (20 Dec 2020)

I really pushed the boat out this year and bought expensive Christmas Cards.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Having been born in Leeds, all I can say about the current score is ''Ouch!''



Welcome to my world...


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2020)

Anyways, I've fed the cats, and soon it'll be time to feed me, then sit back and watch SPOTY


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2020)

Drinking my second pint of Spitfire


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Drinking my second pint of Spitfire


That reminds me: I haven't put any beer in the fridge.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That reminds me: I haven't put any beer in the fridge.



Whaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## tyred (20 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That reminds me: I haven't put any beer in the fridge.


What a terrible oversight


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Welcome to my world...


'Our' world! 

At least the Ladies didn't let us down.. Arsenal 4 Everton 0


----------



## tyred (20 Dec 2020)

I had chicken and chips for tea. 

Relaxing with a bottle of Tyskie now and listening to Status Quo.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2020)

Panic over - I found an 11% stout in the salad compartment.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Dec 2020)

It's not worth putting out the non-recycling bin for tomorrow's collection. It only contains a couple of junked bicycle tyres, a non repairable inner tube and the rubbish from the past two weeks which fitted into a crisp multipack bag (6 pack size).


----------



## Jenkins (20 Dec 2020)

No drinking until Thursday evening for me as I'm on early shift this week. 

There is a tray of Perlenbacher in the spare room for the weekend 🍺


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> No drinking until Thursday evening for me as I'm on early shift this week.
> 
> There is a tray of Perlenbacher in the spare room for the weekend 🍺


Better drink those soon, the weekend's almost over.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> 'Our' world!
> 
> At least the Ladies didn't let us down.. Arsenal 4 Everton 0



Trust us girls to stave off complete embarrassment...


----------



## mybike (20 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Just been out and viewed the great conjunction of Jupiter and Saturn. Can see Jupiter with naked eye but needed monocular to also see Saturn. Don’t have the equipment to photograph. But main thing was to see it, not record it.



Family came over as I have the optics & the view. Mars was around as well.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sometimes, an x-37 space plane will enter the atmosphere to modify orbit.


Ten minutes after the second screenshot it was back over central Canada. Always at 6,000 feet, altitude wise.

If it is Santa, he's lost!


----------



## postman (20 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Drinking my second pint of Spitfire


You downed a Spitfire that's more than Goering did.I salute you does not seem right.


----------



## postman (20 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Panic over - I found an 11% stout in the salad compartment.


Last week our offy had no Guinness Porter.So I bought Riggwelter oh my it has become a favourite canned Guinness seems a bit thin now.The bottles porter is nice but this Black Sheep Riggwwelter is very nice.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2020)

I have just finished decorating the Christmas tree. 

The earlier portion of the evening was spent watching SPOTY and nomming on steak & chips.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Boston and Maine RDC!
> That's a bona fide Christmas card shot right there.
> At least for a railfan.


it's a nice little tribute museum


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> it's a nice little tribute museum


I should guess so!


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Ten minutes after the second screenshot it was back over central Canada. Always at 6,000 feet, altitude wise.
> 
> If it is Santa, he's lost!
> View attachment 564327


Someones having you on.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Someones having you on.


Search for 45FE5D brings up a few results. Previously BIL7777 on here, at 62,500 feet.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Search for 45FE5D brings up a few results. Previously BIL7777 on here, at 62,500 feet.



I trebuched a steak, stilton and chutney sandwich to a friend earlier... I didn't realise my aim was that bad...


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2020)

Anyways, time to finish this  and head off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to finish this  and head off upstairs to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi

And we can blame your aiming if Santa doesn't get here!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2020)

Morning raining well in the borough 
Only a few more days to go till Christmas  which will be different this year for sure
It will be darn site worse for a lot of others though


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2020)

Good moping Monday morning.

I'm having a bad technology day. My laptop taskbar wouldn't appear so I had to reboot to get it working. The TV wouldn't start so I needed to give it a few seconds unplugged. And I don't seem to be able to get 3 alerts off cycle chat. Perhaps the site needs a reboot.

On the positive side: that first coffee of the day tasted wonderful. I'm off to make a 2nd one.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2020)

Morning .
Little one was very hungry this morning. He soon ate his wet food and polished off his biscuits . I had to put a second lot down which he also are .
Sorry no pictures at the moment . If you have a furniture catalogue you can visualise what he looks like it you turn to the cupboard or sofa section . For cupboard they have to have legs so that there is a gap underneath for him to crawl under. For sofa's he likes to disappear behind them . This has been as much of him that we saw for the first day, but he is gradually getting used to us . Yesterday he discovered what little people were. My grand children stroked him so it wasn't too bad an event .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2020)

Save all your big poos for me! 

He's just left me a big message .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2020)

It's been very quiet on here this morning. I wonder if everybody is out shopping or off kipping.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's been very quiet on here this morning. I wonder if everybody is out shopping or off kipping.


Shopping! 
You mean last minute panic buying, as is usual on "Mad Monday".


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Shopping!
> You mean last minute panic buying, as is usual on "Mad Monday".


I was actually at the shops at 8 am this morning. It was quite quiet.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Dec 2020)

As the kids are off school, they joined me on the weekly food shopping trip. The kids were great and behaved impeccably. The other customers... wow. During the pandemic, we are supposed to be social distancing, right? So why did I have half a dozen people brush past me to get to the shelves?

We couldn't do the food shop fast enough.

Some people seem to think that wearing a face mask is tantamount to having a virus-proof full-body invisible force field.

Oh, and a note if you are doing your food shop this week, we arrived at Asda for 9AM. If I have to go again this week, it will be in the middle of the night when my wife is at home to watch the kids.


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's been very quiet on here this morning. I wonder if everybody is out shopping or off kipping.



 I have not been inside a shop for about 18 months. Unless you count the small shop at the Big Hospital where, occasionally, I bought various tasty items, like crisps and chocolate. Even that was rather too peoply for my liking.

When lockdown started, even those shops were shut.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2020)

Just cut some thick slices of ham off a hock then heated and put in toasted slices of flat bread with lashings of butter. yummmmmmmm


----------



## tyred (21 Dec 2020)

Another wet, grey and miserable day here. It hasn't really brightened up at all.

Still, it's the shortest day, can't wait to see the good stretch in the evening tomorrow


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have not been inside a shop for about 18 months. Unless you count the small shop at the Big Hospital where, occasionally, I bought various tasty items, like crisps and chocolate. Even that was rather too peoply for my liking.
> 
> When lockdown started, even those shops were shut.


It was I wanted to avoid crowds that I went so early. Principally, buying food for my mother, who's shielding too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2020)

I can see blue patches of sky


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It was I wanted to avoid crowds that I went so early. Principally, buying food for my mother, who's shielding too.



Out here in the Wild West of west Worcestershire, I could go on line and order food for delivery in Coventry for my Mother. 

If your Mother is shielded, she could be added to the list of vulnerable customers. You could then use that account to order for her. Just a thought, but you may prefer to do it yourself, of course. Or she may prefer you to do it for her in person. 

I sometimes just ordered on-line the boring basics/heavier items. Then when someone was able to take her shopping in person, she could look at the more interesting things like the cheese counter, fresh fruit or bakery, and her friend(s) would not have large/heavy shopping to load into a car/unload at Mum's house.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Another wet, grey and miserable day here. It hasn't really brightened up at all.
> 
> Still, it's the shortest day, can't wait to see the good stretch in the evening tomorrow


You get a whole second more tomorrow. Have you worked out what you'll be doing with it yet?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Out here in the Wild West of west Worcestershire, I could go on line and order food for delivery in Coventry for my Mother.
> 
> If your Mother is shielded, she could be added to the list of vulnerable customers. You could then use that account to order for her. Just a thought, but you may prefer to do it yourself, of course. Or she may prefer you to do it for her in person.
> 
> I sometimes just ordered on-line the boring basics/heavier items. Then when someone was able to take her shopping in person, she could look at the more interesting things like the cheese counter, fresh fruit or bakery, and her friend(s) would not have large/heavy shopping to load into a car/unload at Mum's house.


She's already getting the bulk of her things delivered by Morrisons but she does prefer some things from other stores, usually Aldi. This year, I've only been doing these extras.


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> She's already getting the bulk of her things delivered by Morrisons but she does prefer some things from other stores, usually Aldi. This year, I've only been doing these extras.



I used Ocado until they changed from Waitrose to Marks and Spencer, and then stopped stocking my favourite Port.

Now I use Waitrose for their lovely curries, and excellent fish, yoghurts etc. Delivery is free if you spend more that £40. 

I also use Asda, who regularly have my favourite coffee on offer, and cat food, biscuits, milk etc. Delivery is expensive so that knocks out any savings as against using Waitrose.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2020)

I have sprouts!! Should I pop them on to boil now or am I a bit late?


----------



## raleighnut (21 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have sprouts!! Should I pop them on to boil now or am I a bit late?


A bit late but if you put them in a pressure cooker they might be done by friday


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have sprouts!! Should I pop them on to boil now or am I a bit late?


I've been thinking of making a great big Christmas curry, turkey and all the veg, sprouts included, now that I have to eat it all on my own. 

I even tried roasting sprouts a couple of days ago. I did them just a little too long. Still, it's a work in progress....


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2020)

Splish, splash, squelch, blub, blub, blub... 

Everything outside the gate is a sea of mud here today chez Casa Reynard. It's only just stopped raining.

Anyways, I ran a couple of errands this morning, and now I'm just relaxing. I will be going out to Tesco later, but will go about 9 pm to avoid all the hoi polloi. I just want a few festive goodies that weren't in stock when I went previous Saturday, plus a present for a friend's chooks and another for her sheep. That's easy - corn on the cob for the chooks and a savoy cabbage for the sheep.

Then I simply intend on putting my feet up and relaxing for the rest of the week. No stickering for me till Boxing Day.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've been thinking of making a great big Christmas curry, turkey and all the veg, sprouts included, now that I have to eat it all on my own.
> 
> I even tried roasting sprouts a couple of days ago. I did them just a little too long. Still, it's a work in progress....



And why not... If you only have yourself to please...


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> As the kids are off school, they joined me on the weekly food shopping trip. The kids were great and behaved impeccably. The other customers... wow. During the pandemic, we are supposed to be social distancing, right? So why did I have half a dozen people brush past me to get to the shelves?
> 
> We couldn't do the food shop fast enough.
> 
> ...



That's precisely why I changed my plans for today. I have no desire to be flattened. I'm short enough as it is...


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2020)

I stuck my head out of the bedroom window to see if I could see the alignment of Saturn and Jupiter but it came back in covered in rain so I guess the answer is, 'no, I didn't see it'


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2020)

Forgot to say, I saw a type 43 loco and cars earlier (and with another loco attached as well, but didn't get what it was) while waiting at the level crossing up the road. That's very rare on this line. It's mainly type 66 plus various DMUs.

Train was formed mostly of passenger coaches, but there were some solid-sided ones as well. I'm no train buff, but I know some mundaners are.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2020)

Billy no mates is on TV as I type this


----------



## Tail End Charlie (21 Dec 2020)

I had a flu jab today. I was very brave. I didn't cry.


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Billy no mates is on TV as I type this



I was going to watch Wallace and Gromit and their Grand Day out.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2020)

My feet are cold.


----------



## tyred (21 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> You get a whole second more tomorrow. Have you worked out what you'll be doing with it yet?



I might sit up late and watch the sun set!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> I was going to watch Wallace and Gromit and their Grand Day out.



Would have made more sense


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Would have made more sense



Followed by Pointless which would also make sense. Boris is very good at not answering the question.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Followed by Pointless which would also make sense. Boris is very good at not answering the question.



They are all good at that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> They are all good at that


But I thought Johnson was Pointless!


----------



## Jenkins (21 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have sprouts!! Should I pop them on to boil now or am I a bit late?





raleighnut said:


> A bit late but if you put them in a pressure cooker they might be done by friday next Christmas.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Dec 2020)

After today, I've decided that the next bike I buy will be road grime coloured so it doesn't need cleaning.


----------



## DCLane (21 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> After today, I've decided that the next bike I buy will be road grime coloured so it doesn't need cleaning.



I had a beige car whilst at university. It used to get washed once a term and just get a darker shade of beige. The white one I replaced it with just looked dirty all the time.


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But I thought Johnson was Pointless!


As are all politicians...


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Dec 2020)

I had a blood test today. The good news is that its still flowing.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I had a blood test today. The good news is that its still flowing.


Didn't it stop when they removed the hypodermic!


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2020)

Right, that's Tesco negotiated. Good job I went later in the day - though it was significantly busier than it usually is in there at that time of night. Although it was a serious case of deja vu, as a lot of the shelves were completely picked bare. No carrots, no cheese, no breakfast pastries and all the small joints and chickens had gone... 

I did feel insanely happy at snaffling the very last "Finest" festive pork pie (the big 1 1/2 lb one) as I wanted one of those, and I picked up sliced cooked chicken, a large box of 38 mini sausage rolls and 3 kilos of clementines on sticker. 

Also bought some extra sugar, as some of those clementines are being diverted towards a marmalade kind of destination. 

None of the festive desserts floated my boat - either didn't fancy or they were just far too big, so I bought a Thorntons chocolate trifle and an extra box of mince pies instead.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's Tesco negotiated. Good job I went later in the day - though it was significantly busier than it usually is in there at that time of night. Although it was a serious case of deja vu, as a lot of the shelves were completely picked bare. No carrots*, no cheese, no breakfast pastries and all the small joints and chickens had gone...
> 
> I did feel insanely happy at snaffling the very last "Finest" festive pork pie (the big 1 1/2 lb one) as I wanted one of those, and I picked up sliced cooked chicken, a large box of 38 mini sausage rolls and 3 kilos of clementines on sticker.
> 
> ...


*There was near open warfare when they wheeled the carrots out in the local Tesco. What is so special about them?


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> *There was near open warfare when they wheeled the carrots out in the local Tesco. What is so special about them?



Maybe they help protect against Covid? 

I still have half a kilo in the house, so not an issue here. But it did make me laugh...


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Maybe they help protect against Covid?
> 
> I still have half a kilo in the house, so not an issue here. But it did make me laugh...


They help you see in the dark, I know that much.

The dolly on which the boxes were brought out on was just abandoned.

They've another three days to go yet.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> They help you see in the dark, I know that much.
> 
> The dolly on which the boxes were brought out on was just abandoned.
> 
> They've another three days to go yet.



Carrot smash-and-grab, huh? That's just bonkers.

Always makes me laugh that people seem to buy so many vegetables at Christmas, but forget about them for the rest of the year.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Carrot smash-and-grab, huh? That's just bonkers.
> 
> Always makes me laugh that people seem to buy so many vegetables at Christmas, but forget about them for the rest of the year.


There'll be some who'll never see a raw carrot for another year. A larger number who'll not know they're actually grown, not produced in a factory somewhere.

Plain madness.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> There'll be some who'll never see a raw carrot for another year. A larger number who'll not know they're actually grown, not produced in a factory somewhere.
> 
> Plain madness.



I know... It's just bonkers.

Even most of the YS regulars ignore the marked down veg. Most of what they buy is meat and prepared chilled stuff i.e. ready meals.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I know... It's just bonkers.
> 
> Even most of the YS regulars ignore the marked down veg. Most of what they buy is meat and prepared chilled stuff i.e. ready meals.


Ready meals I can understand. 
They may be for work, instead of going out at lunchtime.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Ready meals I can understand.
> They may be for work, instead of going out at lunchtime.



Yeah, I guess. I've not nothing against "ping food" although I rarely buy it - it's the distinct lack of vegetable matter...


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2020)

Anyways, bed seems like a tempting place right now. 

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2020)

Good morning. Last day before Christmas holiday today.

Do British companies shut down for Christmas at all?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2020)

Morning I don't finish till Christmas Eve .
Anyway time for some me and bike time


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Do British companies shut down for Christmas at all?


Whole countries do...
Happy holidays!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Dec 2020)

I am mentally preparing myself for the day. Today is a day of firsts. I have volunteered to do a job that is so far out of my comfort zone that it’s over the horizon. I admit, I’m scared. Things could go very, very wrong. People could get hurt. I have no doubt I will be shouted at, a lot. But, it’s not my fault. I blame my wife. How dare she take the easy option and work double shifts for the whole week in one of the busiest industries at this time of year to make extra money for Christmas for our children!

The first step is to admit to myself what I am facing. To come clean about what I have to do. I did volunteer. Life is all about firsts, right?! Learning new skills, growing as a person, adding new strings to the bow, yes?! Well, hear goes... I’ll just come out and say it. Rip off the plaster. Face the music, pay the piper, stand up and take it, swallow the pill. 

I have to... I’m going to... bake cakes with my daughter. Mince pies, mint chocolate brownies, rice crispie cakes, rock cakes, jam tarts and... I forget the rest. I have a list and recipes. I’ve never baked anything in my life. There could be fire, food poisoning and worse. There will be _mess_. My daughter will shout at me. A lot. It will be a day of trials and tribulations.

I’ll see you on the other side.

Before the kids wake up, I’m just going to have a little


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2020)

Grey in the borough but it's not raining .... yet


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2020)

@LeetleGreyCells you don't say how old the children are ?
I use to love doing the same with my daughter 
one tip let them make a mess and don't stress about it just chill and enjoy who cares if they don't follow the recipe exactly or in the right order as long as they are having a good time .
Oh and get some pictures as moments like that only last so long 
just enjoy and embrace


----------



## Phaeton (22 Dec 2020)

@LeetleGreyCells Brave brave man, our hopes go out to you, do not become one of the fallen.....


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @LeetleGreyCells you don't say how old the children are ?
> I use to love doing the same with my daughter
> one tip let them make a mess and don't stress about it just chill and enjoy who cares if they don't follow the recipe exactly or in the right order as long as they are having a good time .
> Oh and get some pictures as moments like that only last so long
> just enjoy and embrace


My daughter is 9.

My new mantra: _Embrace the mess, embrace the mess, embrace the mess..._

I don’t do well with mess.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> I was going to watch Wallace and Gromit and their Grand Day out.


It might have been a bit more informative !


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My daughter is 9.
> 
> My new mantra: _Embrace the mess, embrace the mess, embrace the mess..._
> 
> I don’t do well with mess.


Just a good age then and who cares about mess 😜


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2020)

@LeetleGreyCells Look on the bright side.. If there's two of you baking cakes etc you get a whisk each to lick! If there is you plus two, one of the kids has to do without and that'll end in tears! 

Enjoy the day.. What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2020)

Three more days of work, then that's me done until next year!


----------



## raleighnut (22 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I am mentally preparing myself for the day. Today is a day of firsts. I have volunteered to do a job that is so far out of my comfort zone that it’s over the horizon. I admit, I’m scared. Things could go very, very wrong. People could get hurt. I have no doubt I will be shouted at, a lot. But, it’s not my fault. I blame my wife. How dare she take the easy option and work double shifts for the whole week in one of the busiest industries at this time of year to make extra money for Christmas for our children!
> 
> The first step is to admit to myself what I am facing. To come clean about what I have to do. I did volunteer. Life is all about firsts, right?! Learning new skills, growing as a person, adding new strings to the bow, yes?! Well, hear goes... I’ll just come out and say it. Rip off the plaster. Face the music, pay the piper, stand up and take it, swallow the pill.
> 
> ...


I'd start with a few drinks then carry on with some more, the 'Keith Floyd' school of cookery.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I'd start with a few drinks then carry on with some more, the 'Keith Floyd' school of cookery.


That sounds very appealing, even to a teetotaller like me...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> @LeetleGreyCells Look on the bright side.. If there's two of you baking cakes etc you get a whisk each to lick! If there is you plus two, one of the kids has to do without and that'll end in tears!
> 
> Enjoy the day.. What can possibly go wrong?


My son won’t bother - he only eats cake. The funniest aspect about all this is the only time I eat cake is on my birthday. I much prefer savoury. Plus, I can’t eat some of the cakes we’ll be making as I’m allergic to egg (my daughter will be doing that bit)!


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Last day before Christmas holiday today.
> 
> Do British companies shut down for Christmas at all?


Local chocolate factory doesn't.
They're cracking on with the Easter eggs.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I'd start with a few drinks then carry on with some more, the 'Keith Floyd' school of cookery.


What do you suggest the kids have to drink?


----------



## raleighnut (22 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> What do you suggest the kids have to drink?


Well if she's only 9 I think Absinthe might be a bit too much.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Well if she's only 9 I think Absinthe might be a bit too much.


Could she be Nigella Lawson for an afternoon?


----------



## raleighnut (22 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Could she be Nigella Lawson for an afternoon?


Yeah I s'pose a cheeky Prosecco would hit the spot.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2020)

Morning .
It is grey here. I went outside earlier and managed to see a few stars .

I like the images of the Conjunction of Jupiter and Saturn on the TV. I thought my eyes were bad but how can they say that they will look like a big bright star ? They looked miles apart !


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2020)

Still, grey and chilly here chez Casa Reynard. It's also attempting to rain.

Spent the morning bimbling about doing various bits and bobs including a load of laundry. Am about to have lunch. Then this afternoon, I first have to squelch down the road to drop a Christmas card off, and then I am having a baking afternoon.

I will be baking spiced apple bread and cheesecake buns..


----------



## Phaeton (22 Dec 2020)

@LeetleGreyCells is ominous by his absence I do hope he survived & wasn't cut down in friendly fire


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is grey here. I went outside earlier and managed to see a few stars .
> 
> I like the images of the Conjunction of Jupiter and Saturn on the TV. I thought my eyes were bad but how can they say that they will look like a big bright star ? They looked miles apart !



400 million miles?


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> @LeetleGreyCells is ominous by his absence I do hope he survived & wasn't cut down in friendly fire



Was he aware of the whisks of baking?


----------



## Phaeton (22 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Was he aware of the whisks of baking?


As long as it didn't include a wet lettuce leaf he should be fine


----------



## rockyroller (22 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Easter


now, there's a promising thought


----------



## rockyroller (22 Dec 2020)

removed the 13" of snow from our modest patio, including exposing the tarped bulkhead, aka bike tomb. wondering if I should put the pop-up canopy back up for Christmas


----------



## rockyroller (22 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I will be baking spiced apple bread and cheesecake buns..


cozy winter fun. related: last night Wifey had a zoom meeting with her Teacher colleagues, for the sole purpose of baking scones together. there were about 20 of them all doing it simultaneously


----------



## rockyroller (22 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I am mentally preparing myself for the day. Today is a day of firsts. I have volunteered to do a job that is so far out of my comfort zone that it’s over the horizon. I admit, I’m scared.


contact tracing?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2020)

I spotted Santa on my way through Deptford. He sends his good wishes.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2020)

I have made a good start on starting to downsize. One circa 30 year old single bed is in the garage to be taken away early next year. 

Sorted (some of) the maps. Any that are yonks old will be binned, except if they are blank on one side, as I sometimes need large sheets of paper to alter sewing patterns. One small bookcase is now for sorted stuff, ie books to a neighbour if she would like them or to a Charity Shop, ditto some CDs. Also a box for old batteries, and lightbulbs for recycling. I thought that shops selling batteries had to have a collection box for dead batteries, but it appears not.

There is also a shelf of things to give away to friends. One jigsaw (a friend likes those) and one board game. 

I have a set of teacups, saucers and small plates that would be ideal for someone who likes vintage China (?). I was given it (aka ended up with it) over a decade ago, and have never used it. 

I also have some boxes of things that might be useful one day, but somehow I have my doubts. Anyway, I will take some time off from doing that, and continue in the new year. I find this very difficult, so I have just been doing ten minutes here and there.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> I find this very difficult, so I have just been doing ten minutes here and there.


good for you! my Wife would be very impressed!


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2020)

54 minutes of work left for today


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2020)

A 44 tonne articulated lorry fills a lot of Downham Market Town centre


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Dec 2020)

_From the ruins of the kitchen, a hand emerges thrusting up through the detritus of broken utensils, baking trays and mixing bowls. A head, hair dusted white with flour appears, followed by dough covered shoulders. Chocolate-covered rice crispies fall out of the folds of his clothing. He has survived. _

I came, I saw, I baked. I survived the wrath of the daughter (although my ears are still ringing).

Every day is a school day. I have learnt a lot today. Here’s what we made (and I know these are very simple things, but I have never baked anything before (and I know the first item is not technically baking):
- chocolate rice crispie buns
- rock cakes
- maid of honour buns (pastry base, jam filling, sponge top)
- smartie biscuits
- mince pies

Everything turned out well with the exception of the mince pies - I think I know where I went wrong though. My first mistake was not draining off the excess liquid from the mincemeat, apple and clementine mix. Secondly, my bases weren’t big (deep) enough. Thirdly, I put too much filling in each mince pie. Fourthly, I needed to keep more of an eye on the pies closest to the back of the oven which I have now learnt is the hottest part of the oven (or at least that’s where the mince pies are most likely to burn).

Most importantly, my daughter enjoyed herself immensely. She had a great time laughing at her poor dad’s baking exploits. She had a fantastic time bossing me around too. My favourite comment of hers was once we’d finished and all the baking was out on the side to cool, she surveyed all we had conquered and said, “Good effort, but I’m not eating any. They look horrible.“


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2020)

Got distracted by a few other things, but the spiced apple bread is now doing its bulk ferment, and I'm about to make the cheesecake filling for the Buns a la Gordon.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Got distracted by a few other things, but the spiced apple bread is now doing its bulk ferment, and I'm about to make the cheesecake filling for the Buns a la Gordon.


I'm not really interested in Gordon's buns but that spiced apple bread sounds nice!

Beef sandwich for me this evening. With English mustard. Maybe tomato too.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Dec 2020)

Preparing for another football drubbing tonight. Not at all hopeful.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Dec 2020)

I've run out of Marmite.

What am I doing, this isn't mundane news, it's a crisis! One of my favourite brekkies is fried eggs on bread and Marmite.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I'm not really interested in Gordon's buns but that spiced apple bread sounds nice!



The bread is my take on the festive Apple Pave that Tesco are currently selling in their ISB.

The buns are so called because I got the recipe from a bloke called Gordon who runs his own bakery. It's actually for Chelsea Buns, but you can do pretty well much what you like with the filling. So, cream cheese, egg yolks, butter, vanilla, sugar and mixed dried fruit that's been soaking in brandy for a couple of years...


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Preparing for another football drubbing tonight. Not at all hopeful.



I fear you may well be correct...


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> The bread is my take on the festive Apple Pave that Tesco are currently selling in their ISB.
> 
> The buns are so called because I got the recipe from *a bloke called Gordon who runs his own bakery*. It's actually for Chelsea Buns, but you can do pretty well much what you like with the filling. So, cream cheese, egg yolks, butter, vanilla, sugar and mixed dried fruit that's been soaking in brandy for a couple of years...


Oh I thought you meant that Ramsey fella!  I do like Chelsea Buns!


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Dec 2020)

A Club run where nobody gets dropped?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2020)

@LeetleGreyCells well done make the most of having some good daughter and father time before the terrible teens strike home


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Oh I thought you meant that Ramsey fella!  I do like Chelsea Buns!



Eh, not that old grumpypants. 

This Gordon has a bakery somewhere out Shepton Mallet way and belongs to a baking forum I sometimes frequent.

I like Chelsea Buns too.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> A Club run where nobody gets dropped?
> 
> View attachment 564596


wouldn't fancy that after Sprouts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2020)

I discovered that the whole series of Spiral/Engrenages is available on the BBC iPlayer. I watched the first last night and I recognised all the characters looking all looking far younger than I can remember them ever being. As for the storyline, I don't remember it at all. I'm going to continue tonight.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I fear you may well be correct...


*groan*

3 minutes...


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> wouldn't fancy that after Sprouts.


ok if you are at the front though!


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Dec 2020)

Oh this is downright embarrassing. 10 minutes in and City have had 89% possession


----------



## raleighnut (22 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> ok if you are at the front though!


One situation where you wouldn't be hoping for a tailwind uphill though.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Oh this is downright embarrassing. 10 minutes in and City have had 89% possession



Well, we're back level


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> I have made a good start on starting to downsize. One circa 30 year old single bed is in the garage to be taken away early next year.
> 
> *Sorted (some of) the maps. Any that are yonks old will be binned*, except if they are blank on one side, as I sometimes need large sheets of paper to alter sewing patterns. One small bookcase is now for sorted stuff, ie books to a neighbour if she would like them or to a Charity Shop, ditto some CDs. Also a box for old batteries, and lightbulbs for recycling. I thought that shops selling batteries had to have a collection box for dead batteries, but it appears not.
> 
> ...


Some old maps can be worth a bit. Worth checking before binning.


----------



## mybike (22 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I am mentally preparing myself for the day. Today is a day of firsts. I have volunteered to do a job that is so far out of my comfort zone that it’s over the horizon. I admit, I’m scared. Things could go very, very wrong. People could get hurt. I have no doubt I will be shouted at, a lot. But, it’s not my fault. I blame my wife. How dare she take the easy option and work double shifts for the whole week in one of the busiest industries at this time of year to make extra money for Christmas for our children!
> 
> The first step is to admit to myself what I am facing. To come clean about what I have to do. I did volunteer. Life is all about firsts, right?! Learning new skills, growing as a person, adding new strings to the bow, yes?! Well, hear goes... I’ll just come out and say it. Rip off the plaster. Face the music, pay the piper, stand up and take it, swallow the pill.
> 
> ...


 Pastry's fun and it does get your hands extra clean. I really enjoy stretching it into pie dishes, it's better to cut the fingernails otherwise you make holes in it. Remember, it's got to stretch when rolling out, so don't make it too thin.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> Preparing for another football drubbing tonight. Not at all hopeful.


At least you won't be disappointed with your prediction. The result on the other hand...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2020)

Final bin of 2020 put out in the rain ready for collection tomorrow morning.
Just the ♻ Bin next Wednesday and that's it for the year..


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> now, there's a promising thought


It's no yolk!
They start at the end of September.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's no yolk!
> They start at the end of September.



Sounds eggsellent, you’ll be able to look into the whites of their eyes.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2020)

I played football in the kitchen with the kitten for 20 minutes this morning , the ball was made from aluminium Kit kat wrappers. It was his first time of playing football and he soon took to chasing it around the floor but wouldn't come near me . I had to pass it back to him.
He is gradually getting used to us but will suddenly revert to being shy and dash away and hide He enjoys his cuddles and will roll onto his back for tummy tickles, he gets carried away and rolls off of things and has to be caught before landing on things . 
The kitten is about 9 weeks old and was from a farm, he had 2 sisters. I think he might not have been getting as much food as he felt a bit thin . He is making up for it at the moment eating biscuits and wet food .
This evening was the first time that he has come to us for a cuddle . I brought him in to our living room after tea but he went and hid underneath the TV unit for an hour, when he came out he ran back out into the kitchen . He came back into the living room a bit later of his own accord and has settled down helping my wife with her knitting , he's pawing the ball of wool .


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> *I played football in the kitchen with the kitten for 20 minutes this morning* , the ball was made from aluminium Kit kat wrappers. It was his first time of playing football and he soon took to chasing it around the floor but wouldn't come near me . I had to pass it back to him.
> He is gradually getting used to us but will suddenly revert to being shy and dash away and hide He enjoys his cuddles and will roll onto his back for tummy tickles, he gets carried away and rolls off of things and has to be caught before landing on things .
> The kitten is about 9 weeks old and was from a farm, he had 2 sisters. I think he might not have been getting as much food as he felt a bit thin . He is making up for it at the moment eating biscuits and wet food .
> This evening was the first time that he has come to us for a cuddle . I brought him in to our living room after tea but he went and hid underneath the TV unit for an hour, when he came out he ran back out into the kitchen . He came back into the living room a bit later of his own accord and has settled down helping my wife with her knitting , he's pawing the ball of wool .


That's cruel!


----------



## mybike (22 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I spotted Santa on my way through Deptford. He sends his good wishes.
> View attachment 564535



Railway arch? I used to travel on the North Kent via Bexleyheath.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Some old maps can be worth a bit. Worth checking before binning.



A to Z of Bristol, Birmingham. Cheltenham and Gloucester circa 1998
Ordnance Survey Landranger (extremely battered copies) Staffordshire, Gloucestershire etc

 On Ebay about £3 if they are in good condition.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2020)

When Kizzy was younger she liked ping pong balls, cos they bounce off the skirting boards and bounce down the stairs.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's no yolk!
> They start at the end of September.


I saw Cadbury’s Mini Eggs for sale in B&M last week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> Railway arch? I used to travel on the North Kent via Bexleyheath.


Ah, a railway question! It's alongside the world's first commuter line, Greenwich to London. Or London to Greenwich, depending on your direction of travel.

And the cycling cut-through I took the picture from is called the Ha'penny Hatch, which was originally a toll pathway between Greenwich and Deptford. It saved a 3/4 mile walk. For 1/480th of a pound.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> I played football in the kitchen with the kitten for 20 minutes this morning , the ball was made from aluminium Kit kat wrappers. It was his first time of playing football and he soon took to chasing it around the floor but wouldn't come near me . I had to pass it back to him.
> He is gradually getting used to us but will suddenly revert to being shy and dash away and hide He enjoys his cuddles and will roll onto his back for tummy tickles, he gets carried away and rolls off of things and has to be caught before landing on things .
> The kitten is about 9 weeks old and was from a farm, he had 2 sisters. I think he might not have been getting as much food as he felt a bit thin . He is making up for it at the moment eating biscuits and wet food .
> This evening was the first time that he has come to us for a cuddle . I brought him in to our living room after tea but he went and hid underneath the TV unit for an hour, when he came out he ran back out into the kitchen . He came back into the living room a bit later of his own accord and has settled down helping my wife with her knitting , he's pawing the ball of wool .



Try toys like feathers-on-a-stick or a fishing rod type thing.  Interactive toys are great for building up a cat or kitten's confidence.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> Pastry's fun and it does get your hands extra clean. I really enjoy stretching it into pie dishes, it's better to cut the fingernails otherwise you make holes in it. Remember, it's got to stretch when rolling out, so don't make it too thin.


Exactly what type of pie is it you make, that has fingernails in it!!


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Well, we're back level



Bugger, that didn't last long... Result as expected, really.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2020)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Sounds eggsellent, you’ll be able to look into the whites of their eyes.


Your eggs have eyes!

What with walls having ears, and eggs having eyes, Alexa seems tame.


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2020)

Time for bed this little one said...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Time for bed this little one said...
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> At least you won't be disappointed with your prediction. The result on the other hand...


Not so much a prediction, more of a depressing foregone conclusion these days. Never mind, its only Chelsea next!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2020)

Morning all green bin bin bring done a day early today in the borough
Nice and foggy outside 
Not long to go now


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2020)

Morning.
I have fed the little one . He won't let me touch him this morning so I'm letting him have his way . I have collected up all our bins and put our rubbish bin out .
A friend of our neighbour dropped a cycle off for me yesterday. I had forgotten all about it . It is a small Giant Stonebreaker MTB in rhubarb and custard. It looks to be in pretty good condition .


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ah, a railway question! It's alongside the world's first commuter line, Greenwich to London. Or London to Greenwich, depending on your direction of travel.
> 
> And the cycling cut-through I took the picture from is called the Ha'penny Hatch, which was originally a toll pathway between Greenwich and Deptford. It saved a 3/4 mile walk. For 1/480th of a pound.


One whole farthing! A Kings ransom in its day!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2020)

I have to make the custard for the trifle this morning. 
Will 1½ pints be enough, do the CC Massive think? 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> When Kizzy was younger she liked ping pong balls, cos they bounce off the skirting boards and bounce down the stairs.


Thanks . We are just using what we have around at the moment as a lot of the toys went when my daughter took Schrodie to live with her . The kitten has a small plastic ball, but it is heavier and has a bell in it which he's not keen on .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2020)

It is now wet outside, it wasn't earlier .
In kitten news. He is a long furred stripey Tabby, a pedigree farm cat .  He is putting on a bit of weight which is a good thing as his back felt like you could feel his spine . His fur has also improved and is shiny now, some of it could be from being stroked.
He is funny! He has his own rules. He has a special safe place. It is his bed in his rat cage . It is a towel wrapped around his hot water bottle where he sleeps at night . It is his place where he will let us fuss him at the moment . A few strokes and it is head down rear up and flop he is on his side or back wanting tummy tickles .
I will try to get some pictures but he is hard to pin down .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> One whole farthing! A Kings ransom in its day!


Well, 2 farthings, so you can also ransom the queen at the same time.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, 2 farthings, so you can also ransom the queen at the same time.


A h'penny, then. Apologies for forgetting the coinage of my youth..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> A h'penny, then. Apologies for forgetting the coinage of my youth..


The farthing had already gone out of circulation when I arrived. I'm not sure how but I managed to get the idea that it had a robin on it. It was a wren.


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The farthing had already gone out of circulation when I arrived. I'm not sure how but I managed to get the idea that it had a robin on it. It was a wren.




Not certain but I thought the three penny bit had a bird on it
Not sure if it was aWren or a Robin


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Dec 2020)

We’ve had a couple of weeks being problem free with the car. This morning it won’t start. Probably a combination of not running it yesterday and the wet weather from yesterday, overnight and continuing this morning. The battery is now on the charger so we’ll give it a few hours and try again. Hopefully, the rain will stop at some point today.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2020)

The farthing had a wren because they're both little.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> Not certain but I thought the three penny bit had a bird on it
> Not sure if it was aWren or a Robin


The thruppeny bit had a portcullis on it....








Though before Elizabeth 2, it was what might be a thistle.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2020)

Here's a few of my collection. I can't find my half a crown at the moment, though..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 564719
> 
> 
> View attachment 564720
> ...


Here, have mine...




Next to it there's a weird one. When we went metric we issued a half new penny.


----------



## postman (23 Dec 2020)

Hearing aid test this afternoon.I SAID OH NEVER MIND.Sad note Miss P will not be staying on at Boots,seems budget for shop/store will not run to keeping her on.Good news the job she does want,well she has moved on with supplying personal details,to me that looks a good sign.


----------



## postman (23 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 564719
> 
> 
> Proper money,lasted longer got better value in those days.A night out on a ten bob note.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have to make the custard for the trifle this morning.
> Will 1½ pints be enough, do the CC Massive think? 🤔


I would say 100% too much, cold custard is just horrible & mixed with trifle is even worse, but as always, good job we're all not the same, it's miserable here today & the weather is even worse.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 564719
> 
> 
> View attachment 564720
> ...


It was fun going through the loose change when I was young. I used to play mummies and daddies. You also got to know the kings and queens.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The thruppeny bit had a portcullis on it....
> View attachment 564717
> View attachment 564718
> 
> Though before Elizabeth 2, it was what might be a thistle.


It was Sea Pink or Thrift.

I thought it was something to do with Sea .

The lighthouse also used to appear and disappear on the Britannia picture on the penny .


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I would say 100% too much, cold custard is just horrible & mixed with trifle is even worse, but as always, good job we're all not the same, it's miserable here today & the weather is even worse.


At least I don't put that disgusting cake stuff in that goes soggy!! 🤮 
Custard is a must, though 👍🏼


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> At least I don't put that disgusting cake stuff in that goes soggy!! 🤮
> Custard is a must, though 👍🏼


Custard is foul and horrible whether hot or cold.


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 564719
> 
> 
> View attachment 564720
> ...





We called the thrupney bit a joey sixpence a tanner and shilling a Bob .No idea why.As kids we used to sing Rule Britannia two tanners make a Bob three make one and six and four two Bob.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2020)

It’s raining but going for a countryside walk anyway. I’m soooo hardcore 😀


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2020)

But first a cup of 🍵


----------



## Phaeton (23 Dec 2020)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s raining but going for a countryside walk anyway. I’m soooo hardcore 😀





Ming the Merciless said:


> But first a cup of 🍵


That wasn't a very long walk


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That wasn't a very long walk



Drinking now, soon be out the door


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Custard is foul and horrible whether hot or cold.


Cold skin is the best!! 😂


----------



## Phaeton (23 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Cold skin is the best!! 😂


OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockyroller (23 Dec 2020)

my 93 yr old Dad called me at 4am to tell me the weather would be bad for Christmas & not to drive down (200 miles) to deliver a $4 loaf of rye bread. told him I had no intention of doing so. he was pleased & I went back to sleep. God only knows what he did after we hung up. love you Dad, but c'mon man!


----------



## postman (23 Dec 2020)

Back from hearing aid appointment.They were both broke .The programme was not working on either side.So a new pair were dispensed.Right so no talking about me I can hear you.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> my 93 yr old Dad called me at 4am to tell me the weather would be bad for Christmas & not to drive down (200 miles) to deliver a $4 loaf of rye bread. told him I had no intention of doing so. he was pleased & I went back to sleep. God only knows what he did after we hung up. love you Dad, but c'mon man!


Enjoy the time you have left, at 96 my dad is starting to go away with the fairies, I fear the end is in sight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> We called the thrupney bit a joey sixpence a tanner and shilling a Bob .No idea why.As kids we used to sing Rule Britannia two tanners make a Bob three make one and six and four two Bob.


I know bob and tanner but I've never heard of 3d as a joey.


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know bob and tanner but I've never heard of 3d as a joey.



May just have been a local thing


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2020)

Don't know why, having not heard it in years, but this keeps on entering my head.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BdJ0m8Rj5-Y


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2020)

I've just managed to get the wattage to register on the turbo trainer. I have mixed feelings about this because I'd mentally prepared myself for an upgrade to a smarter and pricier version. Also, I have no excuse not to get on it now.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just managed to get the wattage to register on the turbo trainer. I have mixed feelings about this because I'd mentally prepared myself for an upgrade to a smarter and pricier version. Also, I have no excuse not to get on it now.


I know how you feel, we want to anew TV, we don't need one but would like a newer one with less frame around the side, but this one refuses to stop working


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2020)

I quit with the TVs, I just don't watch them anymore. I still have my last one. It has few hours of use and I mostly watch the computer. YouTube is a bit more entertaining. I suppose it all comes down to narrowcasting vs. broadcasting


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> Back from hearing aid appointment.They were both broke .The programme was not working on either side.So a new pair were dispensed.Right so no talking about me I can hear you.


My hearing aid stopped working over two weeks ago. Could not go to Audiology in Oban as ferries had gone weird again so posted it first class just over two weeks ago. It has still not arrived. They are reasonably expensive I think but cannot see much of a market for used duff hearing aids so probably not nicked but it is only 25 miles away. Where the blazes has it gone?


----------



## mybike (23 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Exactly what type of pie is it you make, that has fingernails in it!!


 You cut them first.


----------



## tyred (23 Dec 2020)

Daily I get snowed under with emails from Booking.com with suggestions where I could book a hotel. 

Has no-one told them there is a pandemic in progress?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Daily I get snowed under with emails from Booking.com with suggestions where I could book a hotel.
> 
> Has no-one told them there is a pandemic in progress?


Yep, they don't give up, do they?


----------



## mybike (23 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The thruppeny bit had a portcullis on it....
> View attachment 564717
> View attachment 564718
> 
> Though before Elizabeth 2, it was what might be a thistle.



And earlier they were silver, but I cannot remember what was on them.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Dec 2020)

Travelzoo are the same, look at all these places nobody in their right mind should be thinking about

£999pp -- Luxury Phuket week w/pool villa & flights, 50% off
£549pp -- Kos: 5-star all-inc week w/private pool, save 45%
£219pp -- 4-night Umbria holiday w/meals & car hire, 43% off
£1979pp -- 12-nt all-inc Maldives water villa break, 47% off
£269 -- 2-night central Paris suite stay into 2022, 63% off
£699pp -- 7-nt Romania tour inc Dracula's Castle & flights
£269 & up -- British Airways sale: return flights fr London
£124pp -- Lombok: deluxe 5-night beachfront escape, 55% off
£439 -- 5-star Vienna palace stay w/food, champagne & more
£9879pp -- 6-star all-inc Antarctica cruise w/Silversea


----------



## Phaeton (23 Dec 2020)

That bad here today being dull & raining next doors solar powered Christmas lights aren't working


----------



## mybike (23 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Enjoy the time you have left, at 96 my dad is starting to go away with the fairies, I fear the end is in sight.



My mother is 96, keeps asking where her parents are. It's a bit depressing.


----------



## mybike (23 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I quit with the TVs, I just don't watch them anymore. I still have my last one. It has few hours of use and I mostly watch the computer. YouTube is a bit more entertaining. I suppose it all comes down to narrowcasting vs. broadcasting



There is some amazing stuff on YouTube.


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2020)

Blub, blub, glug, glug...

We are slowly disappearing under water here chez Casa Reynard. It's just a tad... umm... squelchy. And has been all day.

Another baking day here today - more bread and buns as last minute Christmas gifts. And now, I'm just chilling. I'm meeting a good friend tomorrow for a walk with her doggies and to exchange presents - I always do her a hamper with cheese, chutney and bread. 

And we'll be in Tier 4 come Boxing Day. As expected, the hammer's come down. Hey ho. But I've plenty of bog roll, flour, yeast, cheese and crisps, so I'll be OK.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2020)

Well it's still raining here 
Been busy with work today .
Now time to watch some soapbox racing


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I have to make the custard for the trifle this morning.
> Will 1½ pints be enough, do the CC Massive think? 🤔



That depends how big the trifle is meant to be...


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> It is now wet outside, it wasn't earlier .
> In kitten news. He is a long furred stripey Tabby, a pedigree farm cat .  He is putting on a bit of weight which is a good thing as his back felt like you could feel his spine . His fur has also improved and is shiny now, some of it could be from being stroked.
> He is funny! He has his own rules. He has a special safe place. It is his bed in his rat cage . It is a towel wrapped around his hot water bottle where he sleeps at night . It is his place where he will let us fuss him at the moment . A few strokes and it is head down rear up and flop he is on his side or back wanting tummy tickles .
> I will try to get some pictures but he is hard to pin down .



Pics are obligatory, you know that, right? 

Also, if he's longhaired, do get him used to a brush and comb sooner rather than later. It's good bonding / socializing for him, and should hopefully prevent any grooming issues down the line. Longhairs can mat surprisingly easily if they're not happy being groomed, so it's best to start early and keep on top of it.

A baby brush should be ok for now, and also a fine wire comb.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2020)

Because I find myself in the odd position of losing weight in winter, something which has never happened to me before, I have just eaten an enormous plate of chips, two halloumi burgers and sprouts (they need eating). I think I may warm up some of a fruit cake (baked and given as a gift) and have it with ice cream. Then, I plan to start on those fortifying stouts I have in the fridge....


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That bad here today being dull & raining next doors solar powered Christmas lights aren't working




So not all bad news then😜😜😜


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2020)

I got somewhat wet walking along the streams formerly known as paths.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Dec 2020)

pawl said:


> So not all bad news then😜😜😜


So true


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2020)

Here is the latest member of our family. He stayed still long enough today for me to take his picture.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Here is the latest member of our family. He stayed still long enough today for me to take his picture.
> View attachment 564842


Wish him a Bon Festivus from me. He looks a right likely lad.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2020)

When I took my mask off, a short while ago, the elastic got tangled up in the arm of my spectacles and I ended up poking myself in the eye with the plastic end bit 😔


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2020)

I am returned from Pontiac, Illinois. I stopped in Lexington for Checker burgers and drove through the countryside, forsaking the interstate as it was getting a tad too windy. The state dot matrix signs on the interstate highway were reminding people to have a Bon Festivus and to be sure and wear a mask for the traditional Airing of Grievances.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> When I took my mask off, a short while ago, the elastic got tangled up in the arm of my spectacles and I ended up poking myself in the eye with the plastic end bit 😔


If you use a lanyard round your neck so you don't spend half the day looking for your glasses, there is even greater potential for mask incidents. Snoods are a hazard too


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Pics are obligatory, you know that, right?
> 
> Also, if he's longhaired, do get him used to a brush and comb sooner rather than later. It's good bonding / socializing for him, and should hopefully prevent any grooming issues down the line. Longhairs can mat surprisingly easily if they're not happy being groomed, so it's best to start early and keep on top of it.
> 
> A baby brush should be ok for now, and also a fine wire comb.


I had a Tom cat way back in the 70's which had really long fur . I called him Tumbleweed because of his long fur . It did form clumps . He was as daft as a brush but really friendly . He used to chase the water coming from a hosepipe when it was sprayed in the air . He didn't seem to mind getting wet , he just wondered why . He disappeared !


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Dec 2020)

I bet you get a bit of flexibility in that frame!


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Here is the latest member of our family. He stayed still long enough today for me to take his picture.
> View attachment 564842



Ah, he's *GORGEOUS* 

But very definitely shorthair. You can tell by the non-fluffiness of his ear furnishings - that's the poncy name for the hair in his ears. 

Even so, do get him used to being groomed. 

Sorry to hear about Tumbleweed - he sounds like a right cat-of-character xxx


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2020)

Had a lovely supper of omelette with cheese and chillies, fried potatoes and baked beans.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Blub, blub, glug, glug...
> 
> We are slowly disappearing under water here chez Casa Reynard. It's just a tad... umm... squelchy. And has been all day.
> 
> ...


Has Noah made an appearance yet?

The rain seems to have mostly missed the south east of Suffolk, gone straight to north & west Suffolk, Norfolk & Cambridgeshire and stuck there all day. Not that I'm complaining having only got wet on the commute rather tha the soaked I was expecting.

They made the tier 4 announcement for us just as I was arriving at my dad's to drop the Christmas bits off for him and that side of the family so it will be the last time I'll be seeing him for a few months. We were never that close, but I still keep in touch.


----------



## tyred (23 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> When I took my mask off, a short while ago, the elastic got tangled up in the arm of my spectacles and I ended up poking myself in the eye with the plastic end bit 😔


I've done that. 

I've also pulled my mask off and sent my glasses flying on several occasions.


----------



## tyred (23 Dec 2020)

I've just drank two bottles of Scotch. Hic! 






Pity about the horrible cheap chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Has Noah made an appearance yet?
> 
> The rain seems to have mostly missed the south east of Suffolk, gone straight to north & west Suffolk, Norfolk & Cambridgeshire and stuck there all day. Not that I'm complaining having only got wet on the commute rather tha the soaked I was expecting.
> 
> They made the tier 4 announcement for us just as I was arriving at my dad's to drop the Christmas bits off for him and that side of the family so it will be the last time I'll be seeing him for a few months. We were never that close, but I still keep in touch.



He's probably somewhere on the Welney washes... Still belting it down here, but it's supposed to let up in the next couple of hours. I do hope the pumps at Oxlode are keeping up with the deluge.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> I've just drank two bottles of Scotch. Hic!
> View attachment 564863
> 
> 
> Pity about the horrible cheap chocolate.


Not Irish!!


----------



## postman (23 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I know how you feel, we want to anew TV, we don't need one but would like a newer one with less frame around the side, but this one refuses to stop working


Even with a new telly the progs dont get any better.


----------



## tyred (23 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not Irish!!


They were a present.


----------



## postman (23 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> They were a present.


Now they are a past.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> Now they are a past.


Not unless there's a problem!


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> And earlier they were silver, but I cannot remember what was on them.


The silver ones were what we called Joeys. People put them in Christmas puddings years ago (in the days when folks made their own puddings!).. Strangely I never heard of anyone swallowing one by accident. Maybe people were more careful back then?


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Has Noah made an appearance yet?
> 
> The rain seems to have mostly missed the south east of Suffolk, *gone straight to north & west Suffolk, Norfolk & Cambridgeshire* and stuck there all day. Not that I'm complaining having only got wet on the commute rather tha the soaked I was expecting.
> 
> They made the tier 4 announcement for us just as I was arriving at my dad's to drop the Christmas bits off for him and that side of the family so it will be the last time I'll be seeing him for a few months. We were never that close, but I still keep in touch.


And Bedfordshire. Its been a right miserable day here with constant rain.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2020)

Well, that was an interesting drive back from Solihull. A14 closed, Junction 15 M1 closed. Flooding. 
My way home from work was a choice of 3 ways. Two were shut and on the third route, I turned back by Sywell Aerodrome and took my chances on the narrow bit by Beckworth Emporium. 
Still.. I made it home!


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Well, that was an interesting drive back from Solihull. A14 closed, Junction 15 M1 closed. Flooding.
> My way home from work was a choice of 3 ways. Two were shut and on the third route, I turned back by Sywell Aerodrome and took my chances on the narrow bit by Beckworth Emporium.
> Still.. I made it home!



Ah, that's between Huntington and Corby...

Glad you managed to squelch home eventually.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ah, that's between Huntington and Corby...
> 
> Glad you managed to squelch home eventually.


Yep. J13 - J16 shut. J2 - J3, A14 plus A605 shut at Oundle. 

I kept an eye out for you yesterday as I bimbled up the A10 from Ely to Downham Market. 
I thought a saw a chainsaw wielding young lass with an axe strapped to her back in the distance at one point, but I could have been mistaken


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep. J13 - J16 shut. J2 - J3, A14 plus A605 shut at Oundle.
> 
> I kept an eye out for you yesterday as I bimbled up the A10 from Ely to Downham Market.
> I thought a saw a chainsaw wielding young lass with an axe strapped to her back in the distance at one point, but I could have been mistaken



I used to be up that way regularly - destination Rockingham Motor Speedway...

You were mistaken, I was in the kitchen for most of yesterday, baking bread and squishy buns  If you'd have stopped, I'd have given you a bun and a  - all suitably socially distanced, of course.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2020)

Right, time to toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2020)

Morning y'all I do believe that it has actually stopped raining in the borough


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Dec 2020)

Morning!

Kettle's on.

I've just realised, it's Christmas Eve... that sneaked up quietly!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2020)

Morning.
Bright clear sky here but the wind is bitterly cold .
Little one has had some food and cuddles. I left the top off his rat cage last night but I filled up his hot water bottle and towel so that he had something to reassure him . He often dashes back to it when I enter the kitchen . It is the one place where he allows me to cuddle him.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2020)

How many sleeps left ?
Will it also take into account a nap at lunchtime and one in the afternoon ?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all I do believe that it has actually stopped raining in the borough


I hope you donned your waterwings if you ride along Moonshine Gap to Sywell!!!!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2020)

I've just been to start my car and warm the engine a bit to dry it out after last night's drowning. 💦


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I hope you donned your waterwings if you ride along Moonshine Gap to Sywell!!!!


No riding today @PeteXXX but it all got a bit wet yesterday


----------



## postman (24 Dec 2020)

Up very early and down to Waitrose,no I dont normally shop there but I needed my Riggwelter beer.So needs must.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2020)

Eve morning all. My tea tasted insipid so I'm on to coffee. Then, if I can summon up the willpower, I'll be writing Christmas cards for the neighbours on this floor. I have a strange desire to go for a drive.


----------



## postman (24 Dec 2020)

Right I am going to give you all a Xmas pressie.I have decided I am now in my grumpy season being 70 am all,so from now on no more jokes.Have a great Xmas and new year.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2020)

I suppose I'd better go to work and deliver the final 29 tonnes of goodies that no one needs...


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2020)

I've been making jellies this morning, the turkey crown has been moved from the freezer to the fridge and the mince for tonights sheperds pie is defrosting on the worktop.


----------



## Dec66 (24 Dec 2020)

I just had a winning Lidl scratchcard.

25p off my next shop.

Woot.


----------



## tyred (24 Dec 2020)

Chris Rea is on the radio telling me that he is still driving home for Christmas.

Considering he left in about 1986 I would have thought that he would have made it by now. I told him not to buy that Morris Marina...


----------



## Dec66 (24 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Chris Rea is on the radio telling me that he is still driving home for Christmas.
> 
> Considering he left in about 1986 I would have thought that he would have made it by now. I told him not to buy that Morris Marina...


He doesn't live near Manston Aerodrome, does he?


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Dec 2020)

Freezing rain overnight... anyone got some spare skates, size 10?


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Chris Rea is on the radio telling me that he is still driving home for Christmas.
> 
> Considering he left in about 1986 I would have thought that he would have made it by now. I told him not to buy that Morris Marina...



He needs someone to buy him a satnav for Xmas.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2020)

I am not going on a Christmas Eve ride today, although part of the design of me taking Christmas Eve off was to do so, but -10C temps have taken that off the list. It was 15 yesterday!


----------



## rockyroller (24 Dec 2020)

Christmas eve day breakfast, toaster waffles & coffee ice cream


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> Christmas eve day breakfast, toaster waffles & coffee ice cream
> 
> View attachment 564930


 
No maple syrup?


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2020)

Or maple ice cream?


----------



## Speicher (24 Dec 2020)

Turkey is in the oven for tonight's meal. 

Tomorrow's lunch will be turkey with Bubble and squeak, followed by Christmas Pudding at tea time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Dec 2020)

Just popped some fresh AAA batteries into my TV remote!
A not too mundane Christmas one and all! 🎅


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2020)

I've just been to a place 4 miles north-west of here. This meant that there were no headwinds on the way back. I even had a genuine tailwind on one road.


----------



## Speicher (24 Dec 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Just popped some fresh AAA batteries into my TV remote!
> A not too mundane Christmas one and all! 🎅



A Mundane Christmas is what I would like. 

I have a warm house, plenty of food, good neighbours (if I needed them). Not really a "party" person, as I prefer small groups of people and having "proper" conversations, not loud music, and lots of mingling, chattering with inebriated peeps. 

In 2017, my Mother was admitted to hospital on Christmas Eve.
In 2018, my Mother was terminally ill and died on the 28th December.
Last year, I was in the middle of Chemo Treatment, on Christmas Eve and New Year's Eve. 

I would say that this year is much worse. In the three years, as above, the rest of the world was carrying on in a relatively normal way.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2020)

Showers here today chez Casa Reynard, and a bitterly cold wind.

It was still sheeting it down with rain for most of the night - the drains here are within a foot of overflowing. It'll take them a few days to pump that lot out onto the washes. In the mean time, I will be sending for Mr Noah to see what he can do for me...

Had a lovely walk with my friend Linda and her two dogs, but it was incredibly squelchy.

Feels incredibly odd for it to be Christmas Eve and me not going out hunting yellow stickers in Tesco. It's the first time in well over a decade that I've not gone out. But time to be sensible, methinks.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2020)

Oh, and Happy 11th Adoption Anniversary to my dear, darling Poppy


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2020)

Dec66 said:


> He doesn't live near Manston Aerodrome, does he?


I used to


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2020)

Oh, and I had to clean the gutter out on the extension. That's why I needed a bucket to bail out the hallway last night...


----------



## mybike (24 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> The silver ones were what we called Joeys. People put them in Christmas puddings years ago (in the days when folks made their own puddings!).. Strangely I never heard of anyone swallowing one by accident. Maybe people were more careful back then?



My grandmother had some she kept for the pudding. I have some, somewhere.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2020)

Evening .
We managed to see the Conjunction of Jupiter and Saturn tonight . It's the first time for a while that we have had a clear sky.
I thought that I had been looking in the wrong direction and at the wrong time of day to see it.


----------



## derrick (24 Dec 2020)

The brexit threads are still going.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2020)

I see Storm Bella is on its way for Boxing Day. It's touching that they've started naming them after my grandchildren.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2020)

Nice outing in the sun today. Cold northerly wind and 2-3C till sun started to dip. Not cold enough for ice, that’s tomorrow. Now just 10 miles away from 1,000 miles in December.


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Dec 2020)

Thawed sleet now freeezing on untreated roads and drivers assuming they can just drive normal;y- already seen three near misses so it'll be an expensive night for insurance companies!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> Thawed sleet now freeezing on untreated roads and drivers assuming they can just drive normal;y- already seen three near misses so it'll be an expensive night for insurance companies!


It's not as though hospitals have anything else to do at the moment.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2020)

That's Wigilia done and dusted.  Not 100% traditional, but then I've only myself to please.  Am now sat by the fire, the tree is lit, am listening to carols and eating Lebkuchen.

Wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia to all the wonderful Mundaners. May your lives be full of joy, peace, cycling... and cake.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Dec 2020)

This evening, we went on an impromptu family bike tour of Russian oligarchs' west London mansions [ OIRO £30 million ] to view their achingly tasteful Christmas lighting decorations. Kensington and Chelsea are good hunting grounds. There were a particularly stylish couple in The Boltons, just north of Fulham Road. The best one was nearer to home however. It was on a colourfully lit balcony and featured a huge, inflatable Santa that swayed alarmingly in the wind like a staggering drunk. Utterly magnificent!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2020)

Happy Christmas to you all


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2020)

It's all feeling a bit Exmas here but best wishes to everybody here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2020)

Happy Christmas from south Germany...


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2020)




----------



## Jenkins (24 Dec 2020)

Lousy night's sleep & some weird nightmares last night, complete with stomach cramps all due to a couple of aples eaten after tea. Don't know why, it just happens very occasionally so I stay off them for a while (unless processed, fermented and canned/bottled of course).

The stiff northerly breeze certainly cleared my head on the way to work, as did the even colder rain showers and there was a repeated dose on the way home just to make sure.

Have a big Bah Humbug from Suffolk.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 565011


And as it says on the tin...


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2020)

_*As you ramble through life, 
whatever be your goal; *_
*Keep your eye upon the doughnut, 
and not upon the hole.

Truckers Christmas Poem

Twas the night before Christmas. He drove all alone. 
In a freightliner condo made of steel and cargo.

I had come down highway With foot to the floor, 
And to see just who, was behind that door.

I looked all about, A strange sight I did see. 
No kids, No wife, Not even a family.

No wreath on grill, Just a man with a smile, 
I read on the truck, we go the extra mile.

With lights of color, Wheels spinning round, 
I thought to myself, He must be city bound.

For this truck was different, It was dark and dreary, 
I found the home of a trucker, Once I could see clearly.

The driver sat driving, Silent, Alone,
Sitting up on the seat In this one bedroom dome.

The face was so gentle, The truck looked a new, 
Not how I pictured A professional driver, who knew.

Was this the hero of whom i'd just read? 
Who saved a small child, From being dead?

I realized the families That I saw that night. 
Owed their lives to these truckers Who drive by night.

Soon round the country, The children would play, 
And grownups would celebrate A bright Christmas day.

They all enjoy gifts Each month of the year, 
Because of the truckers, Like the one I see here.

I couldn't help wonder How many drive alone, 
On a cold Christmas eve In a land far from home.

The very thought Brought a tear to my eye, 
I got out my tissue And started to cry.

The trucker yelled And I heard a rough voice, 
"Hey, Don't cry, This life is my choice;

I drive for the people, I don't ask for much, 
My life is my God, My country, My truck."

The trucker rolled on to finish his job, 
I couldn't control it, I continued to sob.

I kept thinking for hours, So silent and still 
And thought can he finish Does he have enough will.

I didn't want to continue On that cold, dark, night, 
This guardian of honor So willing to drive.

Then the trucker slowed down, With a voice soft and pure, 
Whispered, "Carry on Mr, It's Christmas Day, All is ok."

One look at my watch, And I knew he was right. 
"Merry Christmas my friend, And to all a Good Night. 

Author---Tammy Wiggin*​


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2020)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 565015


Bonne fête!


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2020)

*Nollaig Shona Dhuit*


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2020)




----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2020)

Have a  and a mince pie and am watching Midnight Mass from Clifton Cathedral


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2020)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Right, bed for me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Dec 2020)

As I said before, I don't do Cristmas - but if I did I'd be wishing all you Mundanians a good un! 

Plenty of  and


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> As I said before, I don't do Cristmas - but if I did I'd be wishing all you Mundanians a good un!
> 
> Plenty of  and


Bon Festivus


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2020)

Merry Christmas to you all, I'm still in Christmas Eve.


----------



## Magpies (25 Dec 2020)

Merry Xmas to all


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2020)

Morning y'all 
Have a good one


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2020)

Good morning all, merry Xmas.


----------



## fossyant (25 Dec 2020)

Morning all. Merry Christmas.

Veg all prepped and we're going for the two hour cooking method for the Turkey...


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2020)




----------



## Phaeton (25 Dec 2020)

Welcome all to a stressful day why do we put ourselves through it?


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2020)

Morning all. Just enjoying a first coffee of the day and looking out on some bright sunshine.

Merry Christmas to all Mundaners and happy 79th birthday to my mum.


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2020)

Good Morning and Merry Christmas.

There's reindeer shoot all over the lawn, cracked tiles on the roof, big sooty footprints all over the living room carpet, somebody has drank a bottle of my beer and ate all the mince pies and some twit has squeezed a Terry's Chocolate Orange into one of my socks.


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Welcome all to a stressful day why do we put ourselves through it?



Because it's Christmas!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Dec 2020)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2020)

Do you think I can't hear you creeping around upstairs, Santa?

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2020)

Morning.
Happy Christmas to everyone !


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2020)

Christmas morning and people are still listing crap on the local Facebook buy and sell!

How likely is that someone wakes up at 8am on Christmas morning and decides that their Christmas wouldn't be complete without a Renault Laguna with a blown headgasket, an Iphone with a cracked screen and ten rolls of hideous brown wall paper?


----------



## Phaeton (25 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Christmas morning and people are still listing crap on the local Facebook buy and sell!
> 
> How likely is that someone wakes up at 8am on Christmas morning and decides that their Christmas wouldn't be complete without a Renault Laguna with a blown headgasket, an Iphone with a cracked screen and ten rolls of hideous brown wall paper?


Strangely enough when I used to work for one of the biggest computer component companies in the UK in the very early 2000's Christmas day was one of our best sales days, we figured people would have been given money as presents & wanted to get is spent.


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Christmas morning and people are still listing crap on the local Facebook buy and sell!
> 
> How likely is that someone wakes up at 8am on Christmas morning and decides that their Christmas wouldn't be complete without a Renault Laguna with a blown headgasket, an Iphone with a cracked screen and ten rolls of hideous brown wall paper?


Same ones will be listing the unwanted presents by 9 tonight. Come to think of it Can I interest anyone in a Raclette grill?


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 565029


You're looking good for 2,020 years old.


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 Dec 2020)

I already started last night, foreigners do Christmas the wrong way round. The more excessive of us Britons (cest moi) get Christmas day done and look forward to slightly less formal binging on Boxing day. Over here they get stuck in proper good on the Eve and its all over for them by the time us lot are waking with hangovers on the 27th.
If you like fish Christmas eve is a good evening in France.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2020)

The kitten is enjoying beating up his present .


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Strangely enough when I used to work for one of the biggest computer component companies in the UK in the very early 2000's Christmas day was one of our best sales days, we figured people would have been given money as presents & wanted to get is spent.



My birthday is a couple of weeks before Xmas and people usually give cash on both days, so this morning I've been on Amazon treating myself.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Christmas morning and people are still listing crap on the local Facebook buy and sell!
> 
> How likely is that someone wakes up at 8am on Christmas morning and decides that their Christmas wouldn't be complete without a Renault Laguna with a blown headgasket, an Iphone with a cracked screen and ten rolls of hideous brown wall paper?


Actually, it was 5 a.m. in my case.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2020)

-14C here at present.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> -14C here at present.


Snow?


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2020)

A wee bit, a dusting. Too cold to snow much.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2020)

I'm cooking Christmas Dinner.. 
I've made haloumi pigs in blankets if anyone fancies being a veggie but still wants that bacon hit 🥓 

🎅🏽


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Dec 2020)

Been for a walk


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2020)

One wonders what the rest of the world did to upset the Belgians so much that they felt the need to inflict the Brussel Sprout on us in revenge


----------



## DCLane (25 Dec 2020)

I've made Christmas dinner for the first time - before it's always been with my parents.

Done, dusted, nothing burnt and all fine. No-one apparently has food poisoning ... yet! I'm done for the day ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> One wonders what the rest of the world did to upset the Belgians so much that they felt the need to inflict the Brussel Sprout on us in revenge



and Italians to thank for cauliflower


----------



## rockyroller (25 Dec 2020)

Daughter made vegan cinnamon buns & I'm due to make French toast w/ cinnamon & confectioners sugar






















big or small, Merry Christmas one & all


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2020)

It's been mostly bright, a little breezy and very cold here chez Casa Reynard. And we even had a light dusting of snow early doors.

Spent the morning puttering about in the kitchen getting everything prepped (we have our main meal in the evenings), then I've pretty well much been chilling.

Had a lovely lunch of cheeses, pate, home-cured salmon and homemade bread, and I've been on the  and mince pies. Oh, and I might have accounted for several clementines as well...

Oh, and the girls had some meat trimmings while I was prepping earlier, and they shared a slice of ham at lunchtime. 

Hope all the mundaners are having a lovely day


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I already started last night, foreigners do Christmas the wrong way round. The more excessive of us Britons (cest moi) get Christmas day done and look forward to slightly less formal binging on Boxing day. Over here they get stuck in proper good on the Eve and its all over for them by the time us lot are waking with hangovers on the 27th.
> If you like fish Christmas eve is a good evening in France.
> View attachment 565060



Oi!!! 

Christmas Eve is a "thing" here chez Casa Reynard too. When dad was alive, we had the full-blown Polish "Wigilia" but now it's pared down from *excessive* to *sensible* and then I do a nice slap-up dinner on Christmas Day.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Dec 2020)

Beer o’clock. London pride tonight


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2020)

Well it's been a great day here hope the rest of you have / are enjoying it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2020)

Well, my daughter and her mother have managed to engineer a reunion after 6 months of lockdown lockout so the g-kids finally got to see their nan again. There's two goods. I caramelised my parsnips and completely forgot about the prepared red cabbage in the freezer. There's 2 catering bads.


----------



## gbb (25 Dec 2020)

Dropped some presents off at my son, DIL and grandkids just as the light was beginning to fall this afternoon, DIL, stood outside her house, looked up and said...
'What the heck is that !!!!!'
As I looked up, I caught the last second of a meteor breaking up, streaking across the sky above us, white streak with a tiny of green in colour.
It was low, seemingly twice the height of the trees.
'What a sight on Christmas Day ' she said. She had seen maybe 2 or 3 seconds of it.


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2020)

It's a bit difficult to explain why it should be the case but I can confirm that eating a huge Christmas dinner and half your own bodyweight in chocolate doesn't do much to help one's performance on the bike.

Time for beer now.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2020)

No bike, today, just a 2 mile walk to stretch my legs a bit. Quite nippy out! 

🎅🏽


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2020)

Food time here chez Casa Reynard. I may be some time...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Food time here chez Casa Reynard. I may be some time...


It may be some time before my next food time.... burp


----------



## gbb (25 Dec 2020)

Given the rain we had Weds I went for a short ride yesterday to see how the Nene was faring. The Nene was fairly bowling through, some fields flooded, one pathway I would have used too deep to get through, but all in all, not too bad.
As I drove past there this afternoon, fields substantially flooded, Nene has burst its banks and now is at one with the nearby rowing lakes...lots of water everywhere..


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2020)

Our little kitten has gone into his box for a nap. I've given him the nickname Billy White socks .
Just to make me a liar he has just popped his head out .


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Dropped some presents off at my son, DIL and grandkids just as the light was beginning to fall this afternoon, DIL, stood outside her house, looked up and said...
> 'What the heck is that !!!!!'
> As I looked up, I caught the last second of a meteor breaking up, streaking across the sky above us, white streak with a tiny of green in colour.
> It was low, seemingly twice the height of the trees.
> 'What a sight on Christmas Day ' she said. She had seen maybe 2 or 3 seconds of it.


3:45pm?


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2020)

Right royally stuffed...

Did turkey breast stuffed with sage & onion sausagemeat and then wrapped in bacon, beef dripping roasties, steamed green beans, red cabbage with apple, cider, dried fruits and spices, stuffing balls, chunky pigs in blankets and turkey & bacon gravy. 

And I may have shovelled in a helping of Christmas pudding and custard for afters.


----------



## 12boy (25 Dec 2020)

Sounds pretty good....any left for me?


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2020)

Yeap, plenty left to share.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2020)

Two helpings of Christmas dinner round mum's this afternoon - both with more food on them than I'd normally have for my evening meal! I'm still absolutely stuffed and yet still had room for a couple of the home made sausage rolls that she insisted I take home with me. 

There's no chance of me being up & about early on Saturday.


----------



## 12boy (25 Dec 2020)

Thanks so much. It will take a day or two to cycle to your place from Wyoming, though.


----------



## gbb (25 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> 3:45pm?


Itd be around that time.....(interest aroused)


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2020)

gbb said:


> Itd be around that time.....(interest aroused)


Been reported sighted in a few places today, around that time(3:43 - 3:46pm)


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Thanks so much. It will take a day or two to cycle to your place from Wyoming, though.


With a decent tailwind...


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2020)

12boy said:


> Thanks so much. It will take a day or two to cycle to your place from Wyoming, though.



And a boat...


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2020)

A  and the Vicar of Dibley on the TV


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> And a boat...


Gossamer Albatross?


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2020)

My phone is only 12% changed. I suppose I better plug it in.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> My phone is only 12% changed. I suppose I better plug it in.


And turn on, at the mains.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

Anyhoo, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> A  and the Vicar of Dibley on the TV


Fine show that.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2020)

Morning.
I've just been down to make some  and to feed Billy White Socks.
He's funny ! He has his own set of rules . He doesn't like being picked up to have a cuddle but will jump into his box to allow you to do it .
I haven't a clue as to what the weather is doing as it is dark out .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2020)

Morning all. The local goldfinch is in fine voice this morning. And my laundry is in the tumbledrier.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2020)

We actually got paw spin ! 
I just flicked the aluminium ball across the kitchen floor and he set off after it .

It's raining outside .


----------



## Salad Dodger (26 Dec 2020)

I had a couple of indigestion tablets before bed last night, and had my best nights sleep for ages


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2020)

It is ridiculously wet and windy this morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> It is ridiculously wet and windy this morning.


It sounds like Bella's popped in to see you before completing her British tour.


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2020)

I don't understand how it is possible to feel hungry this morning when I consider how much food I ate yesterday


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2020)

Well there's a few anti cyclists people out in poshire today


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well there's a few anti cyclists people out in poshire today


And yet I bet they go around wishing people Merry Xmas. Hypocrites.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Dec 2020)

I bought two jars of Marmite on Xmas eve. Panic buying at its finest. Oh and 488 toilet rolls obs.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> I don't understand how it is possible to feel hungry this morning when I consider how much food I ate yesterday



I was wondering about that, I woke up hungry this morning, which surprised me, I ate more yesterday than I would usually eat in a couple of days.


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It sounds like Bella's popped in to see you before completing her British tour.


It's to get worse after 3pm according to the forecast. It's dried up now and windy but not seriously so at the moment. I might attempt a 20 miler.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2020)

We had 12 Chaffinches in our garden yesterday. I think I only saw one last year . 
We also had one Greenfinch and a pair of Blackcaps.
Oh ! The visit from the Sparrowhawk the other day doesn't seem to have frightened them off.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2020)

Tail End Charlie said:


> And yet I bet they go around wishing people Merry Xmas. Hypocrites.


I had two people who moaned at me about Cycling and neither offered me any good wishes


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> My phone is only 12% changed. I suppose I better plug it in.


12% changed into what? Is it a Deceptacon? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2020)

New Year is next week, next month and next year!!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> A  and the Vicar of Dibley on the TV





Gravity Aided said:


> Fine show that.


I've cycled around the village where V of D is filmed 😎


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2020)

Village also used in_ Chitty Chitty Bang Bang._


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2020)

Reached 1,000 miles of cycling in December with a short loop to visit pigs.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Dec 2020)

deluge yesterday & a 3 mile family walk in the rain. today will be sunny but cold again. thinking about a ride in the woods


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

Mild, drizzly and a bit blowy here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept in a bit, and puttered about a bit doing not a lot. Lunch shortly. Then I will have a crack at Tesco's reductions.

Lexi keeps mithering me for turkey.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Dec 2020)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Reached 1,000 miles of cycling in December with a short loop to visit pigs.
> View attachment 565307
> 
> View attachment 565308
> ...



Your post made me think of that song “Mud. Mud. Glorious mud, Nothing quite like it for cooling the blood” Etc. Etc.

That is a seriously muddy pig sty. Those pigs must be in seventh heaven!


----------



## mybike (26 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not as though hospitals have anything else to do at the moment.



I've heard that the stats say occupancy down.


----------



## postman (26 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> No bike, today, just a 2 mile walk to stretch my legs a bit. Quite nippy out!
> 
> 🎅🏽


How tall are you now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Your post made me think of that song “Mud. Mud. Glorious mud, Nothing quite like it for cooling the blood” Etc. Etc.
> 
> That is a seriously muddy pig sty. Those pigs must be in seventh heaven!



They love it. There are baby piglets but they were still asleep when we passed.


----------



## postman (26 Dec 2020)

I dont believe it.I ate everything placed in front of me yesterday.Cake,turkey,chocolate by the ton.Two pints of Riggwelter and went to bed on a whisky.NO indigestion.Yet normally a sarnie,packet of crisps and a yoghurt gives me burning indigestion,I dont understand it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2020)

Having sticky toffee pud and custard for dessert tonight


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2020)

Well, turkey tastes surprisingly good in a salad with a lemon and garlic dressing. The dressing really moistens the turkey and gives it a nuttiness. Mind, I did put pecans in as well, so there was always going to be a touch of nuttiness.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2020)

@Reynard is going to be in shock: Arsenal are 3 up against Chelsea.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

I've never seen Tesco so bare on Boxing Day...

Not a wasted trip though, as I cleared the shopping list, and I am now in possession of a large mint Aero, two boxes of Earl Grey teabsgs, two trays of "finest" sausages, two trays of "finest" pigs in blankets and one "finest" cranberry-topped pork pie. 

They had some turkeys left, but there wasn't enough off them to make them worthwhile taking.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> @Reynard is going to be in shock: Arsenal are 3 up against Chelsea.



I know, it's bonkers, isn't it? And it's the kids as well...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I know, it's bonkers, isn't it? And it's the kids as well...


All eleven still?


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> All eleven still?



I believe so...


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2020)

The wind has finally died down a bit now.

There will be trampolines galore stuck in hedgerows in the morning.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Dec 2020)

Father Christmas came a day early and brought me a colon cancer poo screening kit. It was beautifully wrapped.


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2020)

I'm listening to Dylan Thomas' A child's Christmas in Wales on Youtube.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

The lightbulb on the staircase has gone *ping*

It's going to be a b*tch to get up there to replace it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2020)

Wow, what a discovery 

https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/12/26/...ogy-intl/index.html?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## DCLane (26 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> The lightbulb on the staircase has gone *ping*
> 
> It's going to be a b*tch to get up there to replace it



Pogo stick?


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Pogo stick?



Jet pack would be of more use...


----------



## gbb (26 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Father Christmas came a day early and brought me a colon cancer poo screening kit. It was beautifully wrapped.


Got mine too.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Father Christmas came a day early and brought me a colon cancer poo screening kit. It was beautifully wrapped.


Be careful of the holly!


----------



## slowmotion (26 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Be careful of the holly!


Scratchy stuff holds no fear for a man raised with Jeyes Hygienic!


----------



## Jenkins (26 Dec 2020)

It's this time of year that makes me realise how much background noise there is that I seem to automatically filter out.

With Felixstowe Port being completely shut down for two days, no trains running, virtually no air traffic (under the air corridor for Stansted arrivals), no HGVs and very little passenger vehicle traffic on the A14, the silence on Christmas & Boxing Day morning & evening is quite strange.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2020)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Wow, what a discovery
> 
> https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2020/12/26/...ogy-intl/index.html?__twitter_impression=true


Could be a buffet...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> The lightbulb on the staircase has gone *ping*
> 
> It's going to be a b*tch to get up there to replace it



Replace it with an LED bulb. They seem to last much longer and, although more expensive, are a great option for hard to reach places.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Replace it with an LED bulb. They seem to last much longer and, although more expensive, are a great option for hard to reach places.



It's what I've been doing around the house already. Whenever a bulb goes, it's replaced by an LED one.

Hard to reach... It's a three ladder job. Two against the wall to take the scaffolding boards that reach the top of the stairs on the other side, then a step ladder on the boards.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Replace it with an LED bulb. They seem to last much longer and, although more expensive, are a great option for hard to reach places.


Good for everywhere. My electric bill went down quite a bit when I switched my bulbs to LED.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

Anyways, time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's what I've been doing around the house already. Whenever a bulb goes, it's replaced by an LED one.
> 
> Hard to reach... It's a three ladder job. Two against the wall to take the scaffolding boards that reach the top of the stairs on the other side, then a step ladder on the boards.


Pole with a bulb changer may be best there.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pole with a bulb changer may be best there.



First time I've heard of one of those...


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> First time I've heard of one of those...



And me, sounds interesting.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's what I've been doing around the house already. Whenever a bulb goes, it's replaced by an LED one.
> 
> Hard to reach... It's a three ladder job. Two against the wall to take the scaffolding boards that reach the top of the stairs on the other side, then a step ladder on the boards.


Why don't you install chandelier with a pulley system rigged up to it? 
When a bulb blows, just undo the rope and lower it to ground level to change the bulb. 
Simples. 
No need to thank me...


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Why don't you install chandelier with a pulley system rigged up to it?
> When a bulb blows, just undo the rope and lower it to ground level to change the bulb.
> Simples.
> No need to thank me...



Cats and things with string do not mix terribly well


----------



## slowmotion (26 Dec 2020)

Borrow a neighbour's big ladder. BTW, check that you have the correct bulb to replace the popped one with. ES or BC etc .

May the light shine on you.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

From a quick looksy, I reckon the bulb changer on a pole is a non-starter.

The kit will cope with bayonet fittings, but not fittings that dangle according to reviews. I'm not coughing up for the kit plus the pole only to find out it doesn't work.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Borrow a neighbour's big ladder. BTW, check that you have the correct bulb to replace the popped one with. ES or BC etc .
> 
> May the light shine on you.



Ladders I have. And I need a 60 watt equivalent bayonet fitting. All the lights except for the kitchen strip light are bayonet fittings.

Should have some scaffolding boards somewhere, but where...


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ladders I have. And I need a 60 watt equivalent bayonet fitting. All the lights except for the kitchen strip light are bayonet fittings.
> 
> Should have some scaffolding boards somewhere, but where...


Outside?


----------



## slowmotion (26 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Ladders I have. And I need a 60 watt equivalent bayonet fitting. All the lights except for the kitchen strip light are bayonet fittings.
> 
> Should have some scaffolding boards somewhere, but where...


Leave until the morning. Late night DIY either ends in triumph, but more usually, tragedy.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Outside?



Prolly somewhere in the garage...


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Leave until the morning. Late night DIY either ends in triumph, but more usually, tragedy.



I need to go buy a replacement bulb first.  And drag the ladders off the garage loft.

Not going outside when it's blowing a hoolie and peeing it down with rain. I'm not *that* mad


----------



## slowmotion (26 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I need to go buy a replacement bulb first.  And drag the ladders off the garage loft.
> 
> Not going outside when it's blowing a hoolie and peeing it down with rain. I'm not *that* mad


Maximum respect!


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I need to go buy a replacement bulb first.  And drag the ladders off the garage loft.
> 
> Not going outside when it's blowing a hoolie and peeing it down with rain. I'm not *that* mad


How do you know what fitting it is, and can we have a vote on that last part?


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> How do you know what fitting it is, and can we have a vote on that last part?



How do I know? Because I've replaced it before, albeit quite some time ago.

Vote if you want.  I've never claimed I was sane, but then again, I'm not completely doolally... yet.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2020)

Starting to droop here. Bed seems like a good idea.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Dec 2020)

It is stupidly windy outside.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> The lightbulb on the staircase has gone *ping*
> 
> It's going to be a b*tch to get up there to replace it


Not a problem I have. Ah, the joys of living in a bungalow! 😊

Glad to admit I was wrong about the footy - those youngsters brought a much needed boost to Arsenal's energy levels at the start of a match. I hope they keep that up in the next few matches! No more of this sitting back to see what the other team is going to do (which is usually to attack us and go a goal up before we even start playing!).


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> From a quick looksy, I reckon the bulb changer on a pole is a non-starter.
> 
> The kit will cope with bayonet fittings, but not fittings that dangle according to reviews. I'm not coughing up for the kit plus the pole only to find out it doesn't work.


Oh, 'tis a dangler. No, it won't work.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2020)

I changed a light bulb the other day. The old one was getting pretty feeble and I was planning to have my mother round for a Christmas meal. Her eyesight is very poor so I thought a brighter light would help her make her way around. The current one is very, no, far too bright for me so I will change it back.

One of the advantages of being fairly tall and living in a flat with a slightly lower than usual ceiling is that changing the bulb requires no ladders, chairs or acrobatic balancing acts.

I just did a hard sudoku in under 5 minutes with the aid of a second mug of tea. Bella is being more petulant than stormy down here. This is something of a relief as well as a disappointment.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2020)

Wind has subsided outside as has the rain so might sneak out for a few local miles. 
Oh and a good morning to you all


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Dec 2020)

Good morning, all.. Yes, the storm has blown itself out. 
My little plastic greenhouse thingie will need reattaching to the wall as the rawlplug got pulled out by the wind. 
That'll be my second job of the day after riding over to No 1 daughters (she's covid 'legal' as she is A: vulnerable & B: in the family bubble) to fit a carpet. 
Note: The carpet is there. I don't have to carry it with me!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Dec 2020)

Another power cut last night, so three ovens need their timers setting. On the plus side I've read the instruction book and found you can have the time not displayed, so I'll have one showing and the other two not.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Dec 2020)

Three ovens!


----------



## Phaeton (27 Dec 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Three ovens!


Yeah you would have thought they'd have put another one in for Goldilocks


----------



## tyred (27 Dec 2020)

Still windy with rain mixed with sleet. 

Global warming must have taken a fortnight off over Christmas


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Dec 2020)

Just grey and wet now.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Wind has subsided outside as has the rain so might sneak out for a few local miles.
> Oh and a good morning to you all


Well they were damp underfoot miles


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2020)

Morning.
We have some sunshine at last ! There is a pond on our back lawn and our garden furniture seems to have fainted.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Hard to reach... It's a three ladder job. Two against the wall to take the scaffolding boards that reach the top of the stairs on the other side, then a step ladder on the boards.





Wow! That sounds dangerous and something I wouldn’t attempt without a cable harness, double mattress, a fully-trained team of acrobats and the Fire Service.

Please be careful; you don’t want to be anywhere near a hospital at the moment.


----------



## tyred (27 Dec 2020)

Roses are not the nice sweets they once were IMO. Cadbury's have lost the plot.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Dec 2020)

Wall to wall ☀ here in Hamtun!

Carpet layed and a few miles ridden


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Dec 2020)

Huzzah! Sun is out, wind dropped and wet but no rain. Shower, sandwich and cycle!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Roses are not the nice sweets they once were IMO. Cadbury's have lost the plot.



They’ve lost the plot with the newer style wrappers that are all much the same. Makes them seem a bit cheap and nasty.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Dec 2020)

Walk time with MrsPete.. 
Then I think I'll have a snooze 🛏


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2020)

That's the last of the home made cream of tomatoe soup consumed. Left overs from Christmas Day have been popped in a stew for later. Turkey carved up and bones ready to make stock. Been in the kitchen the last hour - boiled alive with the hob on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2020)

If anyone fancies reliving Christmas on the cheap, Lidl are selling red cabbage, bags of sprouts and mini roasting potatoes all for the knockdown price of 14p. They were all around 50p last week. (I didn't check the turkeys...)


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2020)

Sunny, cold and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I went out this morning as I needed a bulb for the landing. There's not a sniff of chocolates on clearance *anywhere*  Usually I can lay in a year's supply pretty easily post-Christmas. What on earth am I going to do?

It all felt rather stressful as Ely was insanely busy, big groups of people standing and chatting everywhere. We're supposed to be in Tier 4 FFS!!!  I cut my losses, did only what I had to and came home quickly. I will not be venturing out until New Year is done and dusted.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2020)

Oh and Storm Bella has sent one of my log bins up the road and shattered the top off a big conifer. Fortunately the bits of tree have fallen off cleanly, right next to my log store. That'll be a convenient clear-up.


----------



## crossfire (27 Dec 2020)

Leftover turkey put out on back lawn for birds, or fox if the neighbour`s cats don`t get it first. Unfortunately for them all, the Red Kites were first, and my are they big when they swoop into the garden, only just enough space for them to swoop in and out! Way too fast for a photo.
john


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Roses are not the nice sweets they once were IMO. Cadbury's have lost the plot.



They're yukky things, much too sweet. Fit only to be filed in the round cabinet right alongside Quality Street and Heroes...


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2020)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Wow! That sounds dangerous and something I wouldn’t attempt without a cable harness, double mattress, a fully-trained team of acrobats and the Fire Service.
> 
> Please be careful; you don’t want to be anywhere near a hospital at the moment.



I plan on being careful. Need to round up all the equipment first. Needs to be done, but it's not a pressing matter.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2020)

Anyways, time for a  and a mince pie.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I plan on being careful. Need to round up all the equipment first. Needs to be done, but it's not a pressing matter.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2020)

National Guard=Home Guard.
Bless.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> National Guard=Home Guard.
> Bless.



Not sure I'd want Captain Mainwaring directing the operation to change my lightbulb...


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Roses are not the nice sweets they once were IMO. Cadbury's have lost the plot.


Yes. The accountants have been in the kitchen .


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2020)

Cats are fed, marmalade bread & butter pudding is in the oven, and soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (27 Dec 2020)

I seem to have got into the habit of riding my Rudge a lot these past few months so decided to clean the rims and have a play with the brakes to see if I could make them work a bit better. Now have nice shiny rims. cleaned and re-faced brake blocks. Made a big difference. I lubricated the oil ports and opened the chaincase to have a look at the chain. It is still there and looks just the same as the last time I had a look at it a few years ago. Applied some fresh oil. Chaincases and hub gears are great for winter riding. I then took it for another thirty mile ride and encountered heavy snow showers on the higher ground. Arrived home soaked to the skin and frozen but just in time for dinner.

I had decided to re-arrange the garage in the afternoon and reversed my tractor outside out of my way and it stopped. The diesel tank was empty. Oops It come on torrential rain so I got soaked for a second time while I bled the fuel system and my hands stink of diesel.

Now ready to enjoy some leftover Christmas pudding


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2020)

Me is fed.

Cold sliced turkey & stuffing, roasties (microwaved then crisped up under the grill), red cabbage and the last of the salad. And then some of the marmalade bread and butter pudding topped with a generous dollop of custard.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2020)

Lovely post storm Bella ride this afternoon with some riding after sunset. Lots of floods but able to complete ride.


----------



## DCLane (27 Dec 2020)

I'm marking for an external organisation for the next week or so. I've just read "marketing is marketing and therefore marketing is marketing"  . They're going to score well


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> They're yukky things, much too sweet. Fit only to be filed in the round cabinet right alongside* Quality Street* and Heroes...


Given you're knocking the name it's odd, but I agree with you on those. Nestle trying to take the brand name abroad, therefore running it down. Rowntree's didn't manage to get it, the name, out of the town, let alone the country.

Canny lot those Mackintosh's when they came up with the idea for them.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2020)

I must have been tired last night as I slept right through Bella. You lot going on about light bulbs last night reminded me that I needed to get some decent spares in as all I had was those useless 'energy saver' CFL types that my energy company were giving away years ago. This has now been rectified with a pack of 5 LED types from Screwfix for a tenner.


----------



## mybike (27 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 565669



Reminds me of my times doing H&S courses. I'd hunt down appropriate pictures.






Always a favourite


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Dec 2020)

I'm guessing more training required for that particular individual was in order.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Not sure I'd want Captain Mainwaring directing the operation to change my lightbulb...


Get Pike and Jonesy!


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2020)

What are the chances of the Council gritting the roads on a Sunday night running into a public holiday Monday over the Christmas break? Looks to be getting a bit frosty out there so I think the 29er will need to be used for tomorrow's 6am commute 

Time for a quick hot chocolate before an early night.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> Reminds me of my times doing H&S courses. I'd hunt down appropriate pictures.
> 
> View attachment 565773
> 
> ...


Load is of-centre on the forks. Even accounting for the location of the bulk of the weight.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I must have been tired last night as I slept right through Bella. You lot going on about light bulbs last night reminded me that I needed to get some decent spares in as all I had was those useless 'energy saver' CFL types that my energy company were giving away years ago. This has now been rectified with a pack of* 5 LED types from Screwfix for a tenner.*


Part number?


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 565669


That's you adjusting the projector.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Part number?


These ones: https://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-bc-gls-led-light-bulb-806lm-9-5w-5-pack/5894t?_requestid=203584

No idea how good they are, but those CFL type lights annoy me as they take time to get up to full output.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> These ones: https://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-bc-gls-led-light-bulb-806lm-9-5w-5-pack/5894t?_requestid=203584
> 
> No idea how good they are, but those CFL type lights annoy me as they take time to get up to full output.



£10.49 plus VAT.

Mis-read your post.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2020)

Well that was a strange one


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was a strange one


What, where, who, when, why?


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2020)

Almost time for a and MOTD


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> I'm marking for an external organisation for the next week or so. I've just read "marketing is marketing and therefore marketing is marketing"  . They're going to score well



I once started a GCSE History essay with the following gem:

"The weakness of the League of Nations was weak."

My mother has never let me forget it...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> I'm marking for an external organisation for the next week or so. I've just read "marketing is marketing and therefore marketing is marketing"  . They're going to score well


Can you write "And marking is marking therefore...." along with your assessment?


----------



## DCLane (27 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Can you write "And marking is marking therefore...." along with your assessment?



It's done and marked. I'm two assignments further on already and let's just say it wasn't impressive. The others have been though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's you adjusting the projector.


Never went that far up the ladder!


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Never went that far up the ladder!


You only needed the table?


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2020)

Ah, a nice


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2020)

Morning all a bit frosty and a bit misty here in the borough .



classic33 said:


> What, where, who, when, why?



The black narcissus on BBC 1 last night


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2020)

Morning.
It looks like we have slush on the roof of our cars .
Being a new parent when in your 60's is difficult. Especially when the little one doesn't speak your language and just insists on running around the floor on all fours. I put down some wet food in his bowl this morning and he has only eaten the jelly . I put some of his biscuits down and he didn't touch them . I opened up a different packet of food thinking that it might have been the different make he didn't like . He only licked the jelly .
He's happy playing with his toys so we will how he is later on . He's biting things so it could be teething .


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2020)

It's still a bit dark outside. 
I must remember to get my little hacksaw out of the tool chest as I'll be needing it later.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2020)

My wife isn't happy with a knitting pattern that she bought . It is a pullover for me . She's angry that she is having to correct a lot of mistakes which a novice wouldn't recognize . She's also angry because she paid quite a bit for it .
I think someone is going to get an earful !


----------



## tyred (28 Dec 2020)

Horrible wet and stormy weather again. 

It appears that Storm Bella has come back for a return visit. 

I should have given her the cheap whiskey and then she wouldn't have come back..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2020)

The frost on the roof on the building opposite tells me it's not rushing to warm up. The stillness of the trees tells me Bella's gone back to Ireland. And, though I dislike the cold and walking, I'm so fed up with being indoors that I am considering an outing into the countryside for a change of scenery. I'm classing this as a necessary journey.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Dec 2020)

back to work this week, while Wifey & Daughter, both Teachers, are off. no company makes getting up & out a little harder


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2020)

Still, clear and bl**dy cold here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the day clearing up Bella's mess. I think she was a tortoiseshell cat in a previous life... The top that snapped off the leylandii has been trimmed and is now ready for turning into logs. Actually, the two big branches snapped off a while back given how dry the wood is, but Bella finally dislodged them for me. The small stuff is pretty well much fine for burning, while the bigger bits will probably want another year of seasoning prior to use.

Used my cycling glove liners under my gardening gloves as it was too cold otherwise. Also, a pair of lycra tights under my work jeans. OK, not the sveltest look, but hey, I was toasty warm.

Am now going to spend the rest of the day relaxing.

Don't need to cook. There's a big pork pie in the fridge that wants a dent putting in it. And I have 38 sausage rolls.


----------



## mybike (28 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Never went that far up the ladder!



Three rungs is my limit!

Not that I'd have been happy standing on the tables. Or even one of them.


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2020)

I have a  and two chocolate lebkuchen


----------



## rockyroller (28 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Used my cycling glove liners under my gardening gloves as it was too cold otherwise. Also, a pair of lycra tights under my work jeans. OK, not the sveltest look, but hey, I was toasty warm.


the benefits of cycling ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2020)

The mist has turned into fog and will likely be back to mist tomorrow once it warms up again.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2020)

Drinking green tea with our gorilla


----------



## postman (28 Dec 2020)

Not bothering with any beer New Years eve.I am getting an after feeling next day.So it will be a couple of whisky and lemonade instead.Then I'll see what I feel like after them.That's enough mundane excitedness for now.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Dec 2020)

the loaf of rye bread & ruggala / rugelach that I mailed to my parents on 12/17 finally arrived & they report it's not stale!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2020)

It’s beer o’clock and this time Black Sheep.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> the loaf of rye bread & ruggala / rugelach that I mailed to my parents on 12/17 finally arrived & they report it's not stale!



Tell them to turn it into eggy fried bread.


----------



## DCLane (28 Dec 2020)

Went to near Manchester airport to collect the bargain Mavic front track disc I'd won on eBay on Christmas Day and came to the conclusion it's cold out. The nice seller was an ex-track sprinter turned bobsledder.


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2020)

Did a bit more on the Ribble 653 repaint.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2020)

Snow forecast now moved from Tue to Wed. Kind of says they are not really sure. Anyway bike ride now planned for tomorrow morning.


----------



## tyred (28 Dec 2020)

I almost got my hand stuck in the Pringles tub


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2020)

Back to work tomorrow


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> My wife isn't happy with a knitting pattern that she bought . It is a pullover for me . She's angry that she is having to correct a lot of mistakes which a novice wouldn't recognize . She's also angry because she paid quite a bit for it .
> I think someone is going to get an earful !


Roger Moore started his career as a knitwear model... Are you planning a rise to stardom as the new 007?


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2020)

I'd like to report back that it is a very fine pork pie that I bought.


----------



## tyred (28 Dec 2020)

I estimate that I'd need to cycle non-stop to Gdansk with a saddle bag full of lead pellets to burn off the calories that I consumed over the past week.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Dec 2020)

You all seem to have eaten well. Wafer thin mint anyone?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2020)

I've put no weight on over the festive period.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2020)

About to put the kettle on. Anyone for a  ?


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2020)

Anyways, time to put the writing away and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2020)

For the second morning running outside the road surface is dry looking and the bird bath hasn't frozen yet it's very cold outside 
Back to work today for me


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2020)

I'm up, and I'm not going back to work until next year


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2020)

Morning.
I'm not sure what the weather is doing at the moment . The car's look like they are covered in ice but the ground looks wet and sparkly.

We went into town yesterday to buy some bird food and a new feeder . The old one which the birds are using is breaking up . It consists of a clear plastic tube with metal inserts which shield the seeds from water and allow the birds to perch and feed . The rubbish on offer in the shops at the moment hasn't been designed properly, I discovered it after I bought one . The water runs down the sides of the feeder when it rains and fills the feeder at the bottom . 
I thought that by drilling drain holes in the feeder might help but it didn't , the water still tracks up inside the feeder and messes up the seed.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Dec 2020)

We have lots and lots of snow (at least for this part of the world - 6cm worth on the ground).


----------



## Phaeton (29 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We have lots and lots of snow (at least for this part of the world - 6cm worth on the ground).


You can keep the horrible stuff, we have a covering less than 1cm hopefully it will disappear in the next couple of hours


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You can keep the horrible stuff, we have a covering less than 1cm hopefully it will disappear in the next couple of hours


You're not far from us so I'm sure it's on its way...

(and I hate snow too).


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2020)

@Illaveago our bird feeding tubes are of similarly poor design. The sunflower heart tube that the Goldfinches empty on a daily basis came unstuck at the bottom when a squirrel launched itself at it and fell to the ground amid a shower of seeds and feeder parts... 🥊 
I've reglued it for now. What I've done with the other tubes is to put some insulation tape over most of the holes that seeds pour out of onto the grass so that the birds have to peck it out. Same with the niger seed one. 
🐦


----------



## tyred (29 Dec 2020)

Back at work now


----------



## Phaeton (29 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Back at work now


You are not alone


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2020)

It's snowing again.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2020)

I am, hopefully, buying my grandson a bike today


----------



## postman (29 Dec 2020)

We have snow in Meanwood.Very nice it is too.


----------



## fossyant (29 Dec 2020)

Snow in Manchester. Came down after 6am as I was putting the bin out, and it was just foggy.

The cats are loving the snow in their run. Kyoto hasn't seen snow before.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2020)

It is very slippery out . It looks light we had s light sprinkling of snow . It looks a bit like the frosting on those breakfast cereals.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Dec 2020)

Ours has all but gone now, & the current bun is trying to get out


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Dec 2020)

Well, that didn't last long. The kids have been out throwing snowballs and have just returned indoors to say the snow is now turning to slush.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Dec 2020)

At least that is good news


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2020)

It is so cold here that last night I had to wear a coat.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> It is so cold here that last night I had to wear a coat.
> 
> View attachment 565958


Does that not make you feet cold as I assume you will have to walk everywhere?


----------



## postman (29 Dec 2020)

Been out or a walk to the local park.Needed the exercise.That's why I bought a latte and a sticky yum yum bun.Yes that's it's name.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Dec 2020)

1st year our office didn't set up a Christmas tree


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2020)

Snow here this morning so the club ride was cancelled. Instead I took my youngest to the gym.

I've then helped SWMBO with her tax return and I'm doing mine now. Originally training as an accountant under a tax avoidance specialist helps sometimes  The exciting life I lead


----------



## rockyroller (29 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Pringles


I almost had some of the Pringles I gave to my kids as minor Xmas gifts, but I resisted the urge. how were yours? what flavor?


----------



## Phaeton (29 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> what flavor?


There are different flavours I thought they were a Uck flavoured


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2020)

Purely by coincidence, I am currently potato snacking my way through a big bag of salt and balsamic vinegar crisps. Generous amounts of salt, disappointing on the vinegar.

It's my reward for a ride to the shops in the cold.


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2020)

Tax returns done. SWMBO has a bit of a bill to pay for a busy freelance year* and I get a £12 rebate. Now what can I spend that enormous amount on ... 

* I don't get her bill because she runs her freelance finances through a separate account that I don't access. My income goes into the joint account however


----------



## tyred (29 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> I almost had some of the Pringles I gave to my kids as minor Xmas gifts, but I resisted the urge. how were yours? what flavor?


Mine were sour cream and onion.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Tax returns done. SWMBO has a bit of a bill to pay for a busy freelance year* and I get a £12 rebate. Now what can I spend that enormous amount on ...
> 
> * I don't get her bill because she runs her freelance finances through a separate account that I don't access. My income goes into the joint account however


Yep standard policy, what's yours is hers & what is hers is her own.


----------



## fossyant (29 Dec 2020)

Got a reasonable deal on an upgraded phone. My son's a bit of a clutz with phones and has smashed the last one I gave him - he's reliant on it with his pizza delivery job. I'm not due an upgrade until March, but checked on line and could do it for £120. As I don't want to go in a shop, I contacted the customer support and they just waived the fee. Called at 8.30pm last night, new phone on doorstep by 12pm today. Just copied everything over and reset my old phone. Son gets my previous phone provided it does not come out of the flip case.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2020)

No 1 grandson is now the proud owner of a new(ish) bike 😊
Our first ride was cut short at 2¼ miles by sleet and freezing rain, however ❄


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> No 1 grandson is now the proud owner of a new(ish) bike 😊
> Our first ride was cut short at 2¼ miles by sleet and freezing rain, however ❄


A  for the new bike, a  for the weather.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Dec 2020)

Further adventures in baking, or at least the urge to do better with mince pies.

I tackled the same mince pie recipe I tried before. Unfortunately, I don't have a bigger cutter and couldn't find anything to use as one for the deep-fill baking tray. I did drain as much liquid from the filling (mincemeat, finely chopped apple and clementine) before putting into the pastry cases.

The result: the mince pies have come out much better, but not as well as I had hoped. The bottoms are better baked and not soggy, but still stuck to the tray a little (I did grease well with butter). The pastry has held together much better too. The proof will be in the tasting which will be after dinner tonight. I do wonder if I should be using puff pastry or if some other type of pastry like shortcrust. My knowledge of baking is practically non-existent though


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Does that not make you feet cold as I assume you will have to walk everywhere?



Yes, I think I would like some owl boots.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2020)

And here he be. Cold, but happy 😊


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2020)

Now bumped my December miles up to 1,074. Still no snow, though it was trying later on during today’s ride. About 1-2c and due to go sub zero tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2020)

Still, murky and very cold here chez Casa Reynard. Not a sniff of any snow.

Because the weather forecast bods couldn't make up their collective minds, I spent the day sawing and splitting firewood and getting it into the garage, just in case things turned a bit snowy. Don't mind working outside when cold and dry, that's what base layers and woolly hats are for.

Am now sat by the fire with a  and am listening to Brighton v Arsenal


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2020)

Still marking. I will be until the end of January at this rate.

Just read a rather ... erm ... interesting report on the marketing of electric space rockets  It was preceded by one on luxury bespoke handbags, which appear to cost as much as a rocket


----------



## rockyroller (29 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Still marking. I will be until the end of January at this rate.Just read a rather ... erm ... interesting report on the marketing of electric space rockets  It was preceded by one on luxury bespoke handbags, which appear to cost as much as a rocket


interesting, what subject do you teach? what grade level/age?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2020)

I wonder if the last esipode of the Black Narcissus will just fizzle out tonight ?


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> interesting, what subject do you teach? what grade level/age?



I teach marketing to undergraduate, postgraduate and professional students. These are professional marketing students from across the globe so can be any country and are from a range of industries.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Dec 2020)

Look at the chuffin state if that! Sausage, mash n onion gravy for tea... now we're talking


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2020)

Shhh! I've got a kitten asleep on my lap .


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Look at the chuffin state if that! Sausage, mash n onion gravy for tea... now we're talking
> View attachment 566055




 Just needs some bread to soak up the gravy.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2020)

Well 2020 is closing slowly


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2020)

I've put the final ♻ bin of 2020 out for collection in the morning.. 
Along with a couple of extra bags from Christmas present packaging.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Dec 2020)

I took my Christmas decoration down yesterday.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Dec 2020)

Last year the guy who lived opposite me (until he moved out a couple of weeks ago) left his LED 'icicles' hanging at the front of his bungalow until June - and they lit up every night too!

I'll miss seeing them...


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2020)

Almost time for a  and MOTD


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Still marking. I will be until the end of January at this rate.
> 
> Just read a rather ... erm ... interesting report on the marketing of* electric space rockets*  It was preceded by one on luxury bespoke handbags, which appear to cost as much as a rocket


The next big thing, it seems.
https://ev-choices.com/electric-vehicles/water-electric-rocket-space/


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2020)

Kempstonian said:


> I took my Christmas decoration down yesterday.


That's unlucky!


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2020)

I've just bought a 10kg sack of Royal Canin cat biscuits.


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> The next big thing, it seems.
> https://ev-choices.com/electric-vehicles/water-electric-rocket-space/



That's what I found out 

I'm further on now: reading about Sudanese diesel engines


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I've just bought a 10kg sack of Royal Canin cat biscuits.



How do they taste?


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> That's what I found out
> 
> I'm further on now: reading about Sudanese diesel engines


Stationary or ex Northern ones?


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Stationary or ex Northern ones?



Still trying to work that one out  but I _think_ it's about them designing their own and manufacturing them.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> How do they taste?



A bit fishy, I reckon...


----------



## Jenkins (30 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> Back at work now


Went back on Monday 
I have New Year's Eve & New Year's Day off as they are my rostered rest days, then back in for the weekend - when we may get the first of the post Br**it traffic. Which will be interesting!


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2020)

@DCLane, a wheelset you may be interested in.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2020)

We had snow,
and freezing rain today.
Limoncello and KFC 
are currently driving it away.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> We had snow,
> and freezing rain today.
> Limoncello and KFC
> are currently driving it away.


Where they taking them?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2020)

Our poor black bin has been stood out overnight in a very heavy frost 
Which makes me think it is a bit parky outside


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2020)

Morning.
Well that was 3 hours wasted !  I should have watched some paint dry instead . It would have been more exciting !


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Well that was 3 hours wasted !  I should have watched some paint dry instead . It would have been more exciting !



i think you are on about the "black narcicuss" ?
And i must agree but others will have liked it a lot


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2020)

Definitely nippy out.. I'll wait a while before I take a parcel to Moulton Park, I think! 
❄ 🚲❄️


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2020)

Well the bin men have been and were as loud as normal


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> i think you are on about the "black narcicuss" ?
> And i must agree but others will have liked it a lot


Sad people ! They should get out more .


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2020)

Must put the ice spikers on this morning. Got a funeral to go to later. Neighbour of 25 years passed away before Christmas. Only 65 but had COPD and liver transplant (ex heavy smoker). Diagnosed with leukemia recently but already spread too far. Lovely lady, not quite so sure what we will do with all our apples each year. She used to collect loads of our apples and bring us apple pies.


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2020)

It is snowing


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> It is snowing



Where... looking possible in Manchesterland.

The funeral before us must have had over 150 people outside. Delayed my neighbours funeral by 15 minutes. Bloody crazy numbers


----------



## postman (30 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> The next big thing, it seems.
> https://ev-choices.com/electric-vehicles/water-electric-rocket-space/


Electric space rockets will never take off.Miles and miles of cable,and if a cleaner takes out a plug to Hoover under a desk at work,it will fall out of the sky.


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> Electric space rockets will never take off.Miles and miles of cable,and if a cleaner takes out a plug to Hoover under a desk at work,it will fall out of the sky.



Batteries. Lots of AAA's


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2020)

I have been working on that Giant bike that I was given . I freed off the gear mechanism which was very stiff . One of the rear idlers was stiff so I loosened the retaining bolt and lubricated it . Both tyres were flat but have been pumped up and stayed up on my test ride .
I did my short 5 mile run to try it out . The bike didn't feel too bad despite having flat handlebars. Normally I get wrist ache riding flat bars . The treaded tyres increase rolling resistance and made it sound like I was driving a Land Rover.


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2020)

Rain today, but still quite a lot of lying snow.


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Further adventures in baking, or at least the urge to do better with mince pies.
> 
> I tackled the same mince pie recipe I tried before. Unfortunately, I don't have a bigger cutter and couldn't find anything to use as one for the deep-fill baking tray. I did drain as much liquid from the filling (mincemeat, finely chopped apple and clementine) before putting into the pastry cases.
> 
> The result: the mince pies have come out much better, but not as well as I had hoped. The bottoms are better baked and not soggy, but still stuck to the tray a little (I did grease well with butter). The pastry has held together much better too. The proof will be in the tasting which will be after dinner tonight. I do wonder if I should be using puff pastry or if some other type of pastry like shortcrust. My knowledge of baking is practically non-existent though



I recently used lard to grease with instead of butter & it seemed better.


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Look at the chuffin state if that! Sausage, mash n onion gravy for tea... now we're talking
> View attachment 566055


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2020)

Sunny, still and very cold here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning picking up branches broken by Storm Bella and hauling them in to be sawn up. It's mostly deadfall, so ideal to get the fire going once it's had the chance to dry. Wish I knew what I've done to my right elbow and bicep though - they bloody hurt...

Despite that, it's actually quite pleasant out if wrapped up warmly. And looks like the forecasters have finally made up their mind that we won't be getting any snow, but that it will continue to freeze the balls off a brass monkey.

Almost time for lunch, and then it's a kitchen afternoon. I will be making a big pot of vegetable soup using the cooking juices and dripping from the turkey.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2020)

Oh yes, forgot to say that I put my green recycling wheelie bin out yesterday teatime, and it had been emptied by the time I got up this morning.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Must put the ice spikers on this morning. Got a funeral to go to later. Neighbour of 25 years passed away before Christmas. Only 65 but had COPD and liver transplant (ex heavy smoker). Diagnosed with leukemia recently but already spread too far. Lovely lady, not quite so sure what we will do with all our apples each year. She used to collect loads of our apples and bring us apple pies.



Erm, learn to make apple pies? 

And you can make apple butter, apple chutney, apple crumble...


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2020)

Chilly ride to Moulton Park to discover that the main UPS depot doesn't accept my kind of parcel.. Three shops in Moulton village later.. No one does Access Point for UPS! 
Still, I treat myself to Classic Magnum for my labours...


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2020)

It's waaaaaaaaaay too cold for ice cream @PeteXXX


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2020)

I have just got my mitts on this:







One uber happy Reynard, because it's actually quite a rare thing.  FYI, Short Circuit Magazine, July 1984.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> Where they taking them?


To you.


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Where... looking possible in Manchesterland.
> 
> The funeral before us must have had over 150 people outside. Delayed my neighbours funeral by 15 minutes. Bloody crazy numbers


It was only a shower. It won't stay around. Sun shining at the moment.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2020)

Mrs. GA and I have been married thirty-one years today.
Time flies when you are having fun.


----------



## DCLane (30 Dec 2020)

Looking in the shed for my 700c spiked tyres (the wheels for them are too deep down to get to at the moment, so they're later) I found a pair of 26" Ice Spiker Pro tyres on Quando wheels I thought I'd sold 

Onto eBay and hopefully they will soon


----------



## Dec66 (30 Dec 2020)

I have to do my annual review today, or tomorrow at the latest.

I can't be bothered.


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2020)

We get "Award" points at work during the year depending on how our supervisors wish to give them to us for doing things and then we can cash them in for "awards" when we like. Most of the prizes are gadgets like fitbits, Ipads, etc but I discovered there is also a tools section so I have just awarded myself a nice 1/2" drive socket set.

It didn't specify the sizes of the size range of the sockets but it looks like a typical socket set. I have just realised it is being shipped from the US however so I wonder will it actually be Imperial sizes.


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2020)

Can someone explain in plain English the difference between FM and DAB radio?

I am thinking about buying a compact "Shelf" cd player. Some of the more expensive ones have both, but the smaller, less expensive ones, have one or other of FM and DAB. Does DAB pick up foreign radio stations without an aerial?


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> 1984


great year! the year I moved out of my parents' house!


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Can someone explain in plain English the difference between FM and DAB radio?I am thinking about buying a compact "Shelf" cd player. Some of the more expensive ones have both, but the smaller, less expensive ones, have one or other of FM and DAB. Does DAB pick up foreign radio stations without an aerial?


dunno, I'll get back to you after I read this (warning, it may take a while) OK I read enough to personally want both


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's waaaaaaaaaay too cold for ice cream @PeteXXX


tell that to the ppl at drive-thrus getting iced coffee!


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> It didn't specify the sizes of the size range of the sockets but it looks like a typical socket set. I have just realised it is being shipped from the US however so I wonder will it actually be Imperial sizes.


congrats! but that's a funny turn of words, 1/2 inch drive for metric sockets


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> dunno, I'll get back to you after I read this (warning, it may take a while) OK I read enough to personally want both



A ha! here is a small one, not ridiculously expensive with FM, DAB and DAB+. Also in stock, and available for delivery.
ROBERTS Sound48 DAB/DAB+/FM/CD Bluetooth Clock Radio at John Lewis & Partners


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> Looking in the shed for my 700c spiked tyres (the wheels for them are too deep down to get to at the moment, so they're later) I found a pair of 26" Ice Spiker Pro tyres on Quando wheels I thought I'd sold Onto eBay and hopefully they will soon


was thinking this morning about my past winter commuting experiments & the time I built up a studded 26er (yank) thinking it would be best for a 26 mile round trip winter commute. wound up being torture, so I went back to my studded 700c hybrid bike w/ waay less rolling resistance


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2020)

I also managed to find this explanation, which clarifies things a bit. A radio with all three might be the best option. 

Analogue vs. DAB Digital Radio - Best Radios


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> DAB+. Also in stock, and available for delivery


whatever the "+" means ... must be better than a "-"! but in stock & ready for delivery!


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> I also managed to find this explanation, which clarifies things a bit. A radio with all three might be the best option.
> Analogue vs. DAB Digital Radio - Best Radios


brilliant, definitely get both & get the one w/ the "+" as an added feature


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> whatever the "+" means ... must be better than a "-"! but in stock & ready for delivery!



Yes  lots of sites say delivery in 28 days, or something similar. There is an independent electrical retailer locally who is very good, and delivers, and the prices are good, but he does not do audio equipment. He concentrates on large appliances and television etc.


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2020)

I do not mind waiting a week or so, but when they say 28 days, it gives me the impression that they are not in stock.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Yes  lots of sites say delivery in 28 days, or something similar. There is an independent electrical retailer locally who is very good, and delivers, and the prices are good, but he does not do audio equipment. He concentrates on large appliances and television etc.


I feel for you. we used to have a retailer called RadioShack. they were everywhere, like Dunkin Donuts. now we have to look for stuff at CVS ... or Amazon. but there is one electronics specialty shop not too far away, if I get desperate for something in particular & that I don't want to wait for


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> I do not mind waiting a week or so, but when they say 28 days, it gives me the impression that they are not in stock.


best way to get me to buy a car, is when the salesperson says: "you can drive it home today!"


----------



## DCLane (30 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> was thinking this morning about my past winter commuting experiments & the time I built up a studded 26er (yank) thinking it would be best for a 26 mile round trip winter commute. wound up being torture, so I went back to my studded 700c hybrid bike w/ waay less rolling resistance



That's the hope. I've found a couple of pairs of wheels to try the tyres on which will go onto my cross bike.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

DCLane said:


> That's the hope. I've found a couple of pairs of wheels to try the tyres on which will go onto my cross bike.


sweet! hope you have clearance! so you dug up the tires? are they 32mm?


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Can someone explain in plain English the difference between FM and DAB radio?
> 
> I am thinking about buying a compact "Shelf" cd player. Some of the more expensive ones have both, but the smaller, less expensive ones, have one or other of FM and DAB. Does DAB pick up foreign radio stations without an aerial?


I was actually thinking of starting a whole new thread on DAB because I really don't understand it either 😂


----------



## DCLane (30 Dec 2020)

@rockyroller they're 38mm - my cross bike _should_ have clearance. If it doesn't then my son's will and, as a last resort, my Raleigh Pioneer definitely does.


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Our poor black bin has been stood out overnight in a very heavy frost
> Which makes me think it is a bit parky outside


Curiously, one bin wasn't emptied yesterday. They were probably out gritting.


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Batteries. Lots of AAA's



Not CR2025s?


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> It's waaaaaaaaaay too cold for ice cream @PeteXXX



It's never too cold for an ice cream.


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Can someone explain in plain English the difference between FM and DAB radio?
> 
> I am thinking about buying a compact "Shelf" cd player. Some of the more expensive ones have both, but the smaller, less expensive ones, have one or other of FM and DAB. Does DAB pick up foreign radio stations without an aerial?



OK, someone else might have explained but here goes:

DAB is digital, there are groups of channels you can pick up, much like TV. The quality is reasonably good with a decent aerial/strong signal location but not as good as FM. It is, like FM, local to you, so no foreign stations.

FM is an analogue system, capable of pretty good quality with a decent aerial.

The Powers that Be prefer DAB because it is 'modern' and makes more efficient use of the spectrum.

To get foreign stations you need short wave, but there are vastly fewer stations now than there were.

There are stations broadcasting on the Internet, but I haven't played with those.


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> I feel for you. we used to have a retailer called RadioShack. they were everywhere, like Dunkin Donuts. now we have to look for stuff at CVS ... or Amazon. but there is one electronics specialty shop not too far away, if I get desperate for something in particular & that I don't want to wait for



Radio Shack were Tandys in the UK. I used to look at RS adverts, before Tandys opened, and wish they were UK based.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> I feel for you. we used to have a retailer called RadioShack. they were everywhere, like Dunkin Donuts. now we have to look for stuff at CVS ... or Amazon. but there is one electronics specialty shop not too far away, if I get desperate for something in particular & that I don't want to wait for



ha, our equivalent was Tandy and yes long gone from shopping centres.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

mybike said:


> To get foreign stations you need short wave, but there are vastly fewer stations now than there were.


 was using my small Grundig shortwave radio the other night while I was editing video (lots of waiting while files import) & used a handy RadioShack branded a/c adapter ... *sigh*


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2020)

I use this website rather a lot to stream talksport and talksport 2, as my DAB reception is pretty crap here.

https://www.radio-uk.co.uk/


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I use this website rather a lot to stream talksport and talksport 2, as my DAB reception is pretty crap here.
> https://www.radio-uk.co.uk/


hey that's handy! works really well & loads quickly! thanks!


----------



## raleighnut (30 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> I feel for you. we used to have a retailer called RadioShack. they were everywhere, like Dunkin Donuts. now we have to look for stuff at CVS ... or Amazon. but there is one electronics specialty shop not too far away, if I get desperate for something in particular & that I don't want to wait for


HiFi stuff is even harder to buy, there used to be 7-8 shops (one had 2 branches) all staffed by mainly knowledgable staff, now there is 'Richer Sounds' as a retailer. Ok 3 or 4 guys operate from their homes on a sort of 'hobby' basis but it's not like you can spend an afternoon happily wandering from shop to shop with a few hundred quid burning a hole in yer wallet.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

raleighnut said:


> wandering from shop to shop with a few hundred quid burning a hole in yer wallet.


ahhh the good ole' days. a week or so ago I had a fun holiday-type shopping experience (lost on my adult kids). wanted to purchase a small pop-up canopy for our modest back patio. went store-to-store & wound up at a sad Sears dept. store w/ mostly empty shelves. chatted with a salesman who shook his head. but I wandered over the the previous area where I've bought camping supplies in the past & what did I find? exactly what I wanted. I almost teared up


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2020)

Sitting down with a  and a mince pie, waiting to hear what the Dear Leader has to say.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> great year! the year I moved out of my parents' house!



I was 9!  And the lad on the front cover of that magazine was 15 and my hero. 

His older brother was also somewhat easy on the eye. And still is.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> The funeral before us must have had over 150 people outside. Delayed my neighbours funeral by 15 minutes. Bloody crazy numbers


What is wrong with people, I know they want to pay their respects, but that is just ridiculous, do they not know there is a pandemic on & there are rules, why weren't the Police called to disperse them?


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> What is wrong with people, I know they want to pay their respects, but that is just ridiculous, do they not know there is a pandemic on & there are rules, why weren't the Police called to disperse them?


my elderly parents are hard to keep in the house & I've told them, if they get sick or worse die, I won't be there. they live 3 states away, about 200 miles


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Batteries. Lots of AAA's


And a solar powered rechargher!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2020)

tyred said:


> We get "Award" points at work during the year depending on how our supervisors wish to give them to us for doing things and then we can cash them in for "awards" when we like. Most of the prizes are gadgets like fitbits, Ipads, etc but I discovered there is also a tools section so I have just awarded myself a nice 1/2" drive socket set.
> 
> It didn't specify the sizes of the size range of the sockets but it looks like a typical socket set. I have just realised it is being shipped from the US however so I wonder will it actually be Imperial sizes.


Likely both, that is how most of them are sold in The States


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> ahhh the good ole' days. a week or so ago I had a fun holiday-type shopping experience (lost on my adult kids). wanted to purchase a small pop-up canopy for our modest back patio. went store-to-store & wound up at a sad Sears dept. store w/ mostly empty shelves. chatted with a salesman who shook his head. but I wandered over the the previous area where I've bought camping supplies in the past & what did I find? exactly what I wanted. I almost teared up


Sears is just waiting for property values to go up, post pandemic, then I'll bet they shutter the rest of their stores.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2020)

Sears should go back to home shopping. They pioneered the catalog shopping, after Montgomery Ward. Even on the frontier, you could order from Sears. As kids, we used to look for the Sears catalog around September, advertising Christmas . My ma would often ask us what we wanted for Christmas, and show us pants and sweaters and the like, but also listen about the toy/game/bike stuff. On Christmas, we got a bit of both, whatever the folks could afford.


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> And a solar powered rechargher!



Won't work in Manchester


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2020)

Oh no! MIL who is in the nursing home just called to say she wanted 'one of those things you talk to and it plays music'.

Oh god. 

Someone in the home has shown her one. When we explained she would need an amazon account (mine) and we'd need to pay extra and it needs wifi, she said no you don't need that. She thinks the speaker has all the music in it !

We could do it but would mean setting the thing up outside the nursing home, hoping we got their wifi. She also has speech issues following a stroke. She would be frustrated within 5 minutes. A radio would be better


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Well the bin men have been and were as loud as normal



What some muppet forgot was to take the almost full sack of bird seed out of the black bin before putting it out for emptying 
We keep it in there as it's safe from the garage / shed mice brigade


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Oh no! MIL who is in the nursing home just called to say she wanted 'one of those things you talk to and it plays music'.
> 
> Oh god.
> 
> ...



We had same issue with my father earlier in the year , i put my foot down and said no then i found out it was sister who had given him the idea so i told her if she wanted dad to have one then she can set it all up and be the it support ....... funny enough not heard a thing since


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> To you.


It'll be next year before they get here then!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2020)

I had cold toes earlier. Solution...


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> We had same issue with my father earlier in the year , i put my foot down and said no then i found out it was sister who had given him the idea so i told her if she wanted dad to have one then she can set it all up and be the it support ....... funny enough not heard a thing since



She struggles with the Fire10. Regularly knocks the wifi off and can just about browse facebook. She can't type on it. Just prods it. We can't even help her properly as we aren't allowed in the home. I can't go as I'm not a nominated person, and guess who does all the techy stuff.

She's apparently discussing it more with MrsF tomorrow at the window visit.  I believe the device is the home's so she'd be better having a go first.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2020)

Steak (rump, medium rare), quadruple-cooked chips, onions and tomato salad. And chocolate trifle for afters. 

Reynard is happy, but a bit stuffed...


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had cold toes earlier. Solution...
> View attachment 566271



Have you been raiding my sock drawer?


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2020)

Eeeeeee, seeing what @fossyant and @biggs682 have posted makes me glad my mum is a technophobe... 

Only downside, she keeps nicking my books...


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've put the final ♻ bin of 2020 out for collection in the morning..
> Along with a couple of extra bags from Christmas present packaging.





biggs682 said:


> Our poor black bin has been stood out overnight in a very heavy frost
> Which makes me think it is a bit parky outside





mybike said:


> Curiously, one bin wasn't emptied yesterday. They were probably out gritting.



Been out of the bin news loop for a bit but I think we can we can all relate to this...... 

https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/environment/christmas-fking-with-bin-day-again-20151222104908


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2020)

I have (a little) snow


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> Eeeeeee, seeing what @fossyant and @biggs682 have posted makes me glad my mum is a technophobe...
> 
> Only downside, she keeps nicking my books...



She can devour books, and she knit's one handed (lost use of right side). She did used to use computers at work, but gave up after retiring, then about 4 years ago decided to get a 'tablet' so we got her a Fire10 - she just uses Facebook to see family pictures, and the nusing home set up the video calls on Messenger each week. We've got her able to switch back the camera if she accidentally knocks the screen, and she knows how to 'hang up' on us when she has had enough ! 

She could get music on her tablet, but that's too many screens and jabbing the finger. The Echo Dot starts at £20 so not expensive, but she could try it out on my account, but we only have one user at a time, so wouldn't know what happened if I or MrsF knocked her off - which is likely. It's then another £7 a month for family. We also can't go in the nursing home 

I'd be tempted with a DAB radio and a remote for her.

We didn't tell her her TV we got at her home was a Smart TV - way too complicated for her. That said, she is 85.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Been out of the bin news loop for a bit but I think we can we can all relate to this......
> 
> https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/environment/christmas-fking-with-bin-day-again-20151222104908


We were OK this year as Bin Day is Wednesday.. 
Havic for some, though!! 😬


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> We were OK this year as Bin Day is Wednesday..
> Havic for some, though!! 😬



Mines a Friday... 😔


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2020)

Cat, check. , check. MOTD, check.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Oh no! MIL who is in the nursing home just called to say she wanted 'one of those things you talk to and it plays music'.
> 
> Oh god.
> 
> ...





biggs682 said:


> We had same issue with my father earlier in the year , i put my foot down and said no then i found out it was sister who had given him the idea so i told her if she wanted dad to have one then she can set it all up and be the it support ....... funny enough not heard a thing since


I don't mind being the IT support for my mum & stepfather for their TV, hi-fi, etc, but have refused to do so if they ever carry through their threat to go on the internet with a tablet & basic wi-fi. That will be my sister's responsibility.

I very nearly put in a consultancy fee when they asked me to help set up a DAB radio for one of their friends. Co-incidentally, it was exactly the one linked to by @Speicher earlier and very nice it was too - I like the Roberts DAB stuff as I have a previous model BluTune in the kitchen.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Dec 2020)

I have been paid.


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> I have been paid.



I'll check tomorrow. Payroll have been off since the 18th, like me


----------



## Kempstonian (31 Dec 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's unlucky!


That's a shame, I've been having such good luck all year!


----------



## slowmotion (31 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had cold toes earlier. Solution...
> View attachment 566271


A friend gave me a very similar pair for Christmas. Do yours have reindeer on them?


----------



## slowmotion (31 Dec 2020)

There was a fantastic halo round the moon at 9pm. The boffins say it's due to hexagonal ice crystals diffracting the light. It looked wonderful.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> Likely both, that is how most of them are sold in The States


we have a small 1/4" set that is just metric


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2020)

Time for me to put the writing away and head off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (31 Dec 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Mines a Friday... 😔


Mine too, shifted to Thursday these past 2 weeks though.

still at least we don't have 'multiple' bins, just the black one for general waste and 'orange bags'for hard recycling (paper plastic, tins etc) we could put glass in them but there is a bottle bank on the pub over the road's car park and as for veggie waste we've got a compost bin.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2020)

Morning y'all another frosty start to the day outside.
Another night with the cat sleeping on our bed 
Must total up my miles for the year later.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2020)

Morning clear sky with a hard frost here this morning.
The little kitten is gradually getting used to us . He is rushing around playing with his toys, climbing up the furniture and has even come up onto the settee for a cuddle and a nap .
One thing has been puzzling us was the sound of a squeaky toy! We haven't had one or couldn't remember having one .  It was only when we saw the kitten sneeze that we discovered that it was him .


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

I shall try to post my UPS parcel again, today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> A friend gave me a very similar pair for Christmas. Do yours have reindeer on them?


Alas, no. But they're thick and warm with ''sherpa'' fleece lining. I think they originally came from Aldi but that was a few years back.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

T'is -2° outside. I think I'll have another cup of 🍵 (inside)


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2020)

How the heck does Lewis Hamilton deserve a knighthood


----------



## Phaeton (31 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> How the heck does Lewis Hamilton deserve a knighthood


He's a World champion in his field of sport, not only that he has broken so records in the sport, which is the bit you don't like, that he participates in a sport you don't follow or because he's not white?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

Busy at the bird feeder this morning!

(Yeah, yeah.. I know the fence needs painting 😏)


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> He's a World champion in his field of sport, not only that he has broken so records in the sport, which is the bit you don't like, that he participates in a sport you don't follow or because he's not white?



Colour is not an issue . 
Yes he is a multi world champion and broken records but with a lot less opposition than previous winners imho .
It's just my opinion which I am entitled to


----------



## Phaeton (31 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Colour is not an issue .
> Yes he is a multi world champion and broken records but with a lot less opposition than previous winners imho .
> It's just my opinion which I am entitled to


Not arguing that you are not allowed an opinion, however have you looked at all the other 'sports' people who have been given honours? Yet you only complained about his


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Not arguing that you are not allowed an opinion, however have you looked at all the other 'sports' people who have been given honours? Yet you only complained about his


Maybe start a thread to gauge the option of everyone on CC? 

Meanwhile, back to mundanity?


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2020)

My ludicrous 5km travel restriction is back again for at least the month of January so that's my cycling finished for the foreseeable future.


----------



## postman (31 Dec 2020)

Too much excitement in CC at the moment.Finding out who is what,and who likes or dislikes Knighthoods,so Mrs P is taking me out.A few bottles she has said.Looking forward to going to the tip.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> Too much excitement in CC at the moment.Finding out who is what,and who likes or dislikes Knighthoods,so Mrs P is taking me out.A few bottles she has said.Looking forward to going to the tip.


Swing by & pick mine up will you please


----------



## postman (31 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Swing by & pick mine up will you please


Sorry no room in the car now.I have found a load of crap in the shed,that WILL be going if Mrs P agrees.Old Xmas tree,four garden chairs,s notice board,keyboard,security strip off a door,why do we keep such crap.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

I wonder what Bin Day is in Monaco 🇲🇨
🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> Too much excitement in CC at the moment.Finding out who is what,and who likes or dislikes Knighthoods,so Mrs P is taking me out.A few bottles she has said.Looking forward to going to the tip.


Is your tip actually still open?


----------



## Phaeton (31 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> why do we keep such crap.


Because you know full well that by taking it to the tip today, you will need it by the weekend.



PeteXXX said:


> Is your tip actually still open?


They were queuing down the road at ours yesterday


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2020)

postman said:


> Sorry no room in the car now.I have found a load of crap in the shed,that WILL be going if Mrs P agrees.Old Xmas tree,four garden chairs,s notice board,keyboard,security strip off a door,why do we keep such crap.




I’m willing to bet in the near future you will be looking for some item that you took to the tip


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

I've just checked Google Maps and, by the red and orange lines, our tip is open and busy.
I thought it'd be closed with Hamtun going into Tier 4 today..


----------



## Phaeton (31 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just checked Google Maps and, by the red and orange lines, our tip is open and busy.
> I thought it'd be closed with Hamtun going into Tier 4 today..


If anything like ours, it's because they are only allowing 4 vehicles in at any one time, 1 out, 1 in policy, that's fine until like when I was there yesterday there was a 'travellers' Transit there full of rubbish, 2 guys sat in the cab, playing on their phones smoking a sweet smelling tobacco, whilst 1 young lad was struggling to empty the tipper on his own. At least 10 other vehicles came & went that I saw whilst he was emptying it & they were still there as I left.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Dec 2020)

I'm sat here listening to Neil Diamond thinking of my late M-I-L for no apparent reason, strange I have this link with her through his songs, but I don't have a musical connection with my own late mother.


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2020)

Dull, grey, overcast, wet and miserable - fitting end for 2020.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder what Bin Day is in Monaco 🇲🇨
> 🤔


Do you think some of Monaco's residents actually care


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Not arguing that you are not allowed an opinion, however have you looked at all the other 'sports' people who have been given honours? Yet you only complained about his


His is the only one in this year's list I think is unworthy , especially seeing as not much sport has actually happened . 
Sorry but I just don't like the guy end of story


----------



## Magpies (31 Dec 2020)

The last day of 2020 is drawing to a close here in Singapore. What a terrible year for so many of us ..... life turned upside down by the pandemic, the loss of loved ones, and the sheer stress of coping with it all. I'm feeling a bit guilty being in Singapore - a relative 'safe haven' at this time - when my friends and family are having such a difficult time with the escalating pandemic in the UK.


----------



## Magpies (31 Dec 2020)

I hope sincerely that for all of you 2021 turns out to be a better and more fulfilling year. Cycling has in no small measure kept me going during the 2020 annus horribilis - may we all ride happier roads in 2021!


----------



## Phaeton (31 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> His is the only one in this year's list I think is unworthy , especially seeing as not much sport has actually happened .


The 'normal' calendar is 20 races, there were 17 this year, so not exactly 'not much happened' if you can be bothered have a read of https://www.lightsoutblog.com/2020/12/10/the-f1-records-broken-by-lewis-hamilton-in-2020/ he is at the top of the current crop of drivers, yes he has on most days arguably the best car, but even when he hasn't he still comes through. This coming from somebody who is also not a huge fan of his, but I can at least appreciate how good he is.


biggs682 said:


> Sorry but I just don't like the guy end of story


No shoot Sherlock


----------



## Magpies (31 Dec 2020)

biggs682 said:


> How the heck does Lewis Hamilton deserve a knighthood





Phaeton said:


> He's a World champion in his field of sport, not only that he has broken so records in the sport, which is the bit you don't like, that he participates in a sport you don't follow or because he's not white?



I've had some insight in my own (academic) field as to how some of these honours are awarded - the honorees range in my opinion from the truly outstanding to those whose only qualifications come from brown-nosing the right behinds. In other fields - for example, industry - the evidence is there for all to see that many who are so honoured get there via political donations, and in truth are not very 'honourable' human beings at all.

We really should stop giving so much deference and newsworthiness to this outmoded and dysfunctional honours system. We can all decide for ourselves who deserves our respect for their achievements.


----------



## postman (31 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Is your tip actually still open?


We needed an appointment ours was 12-00,it was busy queuing down the ramp.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2020)

Japanese curry for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2020)

Foggy, frosty, still and verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry cold here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent a lovely morning walking some local trails with a friend and her two miniature schnauzers. It's on days like these that all those cycling base layers truly come in handy. 

And now for lunch - turkey noodle soup and sausage rolls. I've worked up a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2020)

And all I will say regarding Lewis Hamilton...

I think he deserves it, because like him or loathe him, the statistics over the whole course of his career, and not just his time in Formula One, speak for themselves. You can't say he's had *no* opposition, because he has. It's just that he's so much better than the rest of the field. And this year, he really upped his game and made some very good drivers look particularly ordinary.

His drives in the British and Turkish Grands Prix this year were right up there with his win at Monaco from the back of the grid. Some of the truly classic drives in the sport.

Until you've walked a mile in someone's shoes and all that...


----------



## Speicher (31 Dec 2020)

Just in time for the new year, I have turned some corners. 

The dining room table is clutter free apart from a few patterns, and I can now decide what to make next, and  have room to work. 

Lots of old/dusty magazines have gone. One of my neighbours might like a year's editions of Landscape magazine. Gradually the house is looking a teensy bit less cluttered. Some paperwork has been seriously edited. The shredder jammed, and I could not unjam it. So confidential papers have been torn up and added to the compost heap. Out of date food in cupboards has been binned. 

Does anyone keep paper Bank Statements, or do you just download them and put them on your puter? 

I am doing my best not to buy any more wool/fabric/books etc. Some of the needlework items (that I ended up with from elderly relatives) are going to a local hospice shop. They sell that sort of thing, and/or use it in their craft activities. Or people use the materials to make things to sell in their charity shop. AgeUK used to take in old/broken jewellery, so that is another thing to collect up. That is not my broken jewellery/watches etc, again it is things that I got landed with when relatives houses were being cleared. 

It helps considerably putting similar things all in one place. I am concentrating on getting rid of large items that are no longer usable, and the things that I thought might be useful one day. I can see that this is going to take a long time. It is extremely boring, and I can only do so much at a time.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2020)

I'm having mushrooms on toast. 
Lucky I've got this lot hanging around.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

I think I might have a mince pie..


----------



## DCLane (31 Dec 2020)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone keep paper Bank Statements, or do you just download them and put them on your puter?
> 
> That is not my broken jewellery/watches etc, again it is things that I got landed with when relatives houses were being cleared.
> 
> It helps considerably putting similar things all in one place. I am concentrating on getting rid of large items that are no longer usable, and the things that I thought might be useful one day. I can see that this is going to take a long time. It is extremely boring, and I can only do so much at a time.



Your bank should have electronic copies so in theory they're not needed. I keep about a year's worth just in case but that's all, the same with other receipts.

Keep going with the clearing if it's needed: it does take time.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2020)

2020 ... this gift that keeps giving ... came in to the office today to learn that 5 schools (that we service) scheduled next week, have to be postponed because they are going remote again ...


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I think I might have a mince pie..


those sound good, why don't we have them here ...


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I'm sat here listening to Neil Diamond thinking of my late M-I-L for no apparent reason, strange I have this link with her through his songs


maybe it's the voice?


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> I'm having mushrooms on toast.


interesting, how do you prepare that?


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Japanese curry for lunch.


ever watch the show "Feeding Phil"?


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> (Yeah, yeah.. I know the fence needs painting


how would you even do that, with the biological growth you have? personally, I don't think it looks bad as-is


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> those sound good, why don't we have them here ...


I'd send you one, but the FDA would probably put it next to @Gravity Aided 's Marmite and nuke it, too! 

Edit: Here's a recipe to make your own ~Recipe ~


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> interesting, how do you prepare that?



Butter on a medium heat, garlic in, then some sliced shitake in for a couple of minutes, then the rest of the more delicate mushrooms with a bit of rosemary and plenty of parsley and a bit of good salt.

Tip onto sourdough toast.... Eat.

Optional, finely chopped shallots, bit of sour cream /creme fraiche.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Butter on a medium heat, garlic in, then some sliced shitake in for a couple of minutes, then the rest of the more delicate mushrooms with a bit of rosemary and plenty of parsley and a bit of good salt.
> 
> Tip onto sourdough toast.... Eat.
> 
> Optional, finely chopped shallots, but of sour cream /creme fraiche.



I was going to say, where's the cream...


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2020)

I can trebuchet some over - double or creme fraiche?


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> ever watch the show "Feeding Phil"?



No, sorry.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I was going to say, where's the cream...



End result. I'm not saying how much butter was used .


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

rockyroller said:


> those sound good, why don't we have them here ...


The heathens here don't have them either, you can't even buy mincemeat (which ain't meat) in jars.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> The heathens here don't have them either, you can't even buy mincemeat (which ain't meat) in jars.



We have the same problem; expatriate life is full of trials.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

My left thumbnail is now purple in colour. The sale of hammers should be restricted in my opinion.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have the same problem; expatriate life is full of trials.


First world problems are the best problems.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have the same problem; expatriate life is full of trials.


My supply of PG Tips is dangerously low. I shipped a few 240 bag boxes in with a pallet last December but I am looking at maybe 3 weeks left. The horror that passes for tea here is no choice and I can't be bothered with the £10 for a 100g of orange tippy pekoe whatever, hooked on PG is me.
In the shops they have a tiny amount of Brit stuff, Tetleys is the main one, about £4 for 80 bags!


----------



## Phaeton (31 Dec 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> In the shops they have a tiny amount of Brit stuff, Tetleys is the main one, about £4 for 80 bags!


You've clearly not been back to the UK for a while, that's cheap


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

Mince pies used to be meat, but a sensible person, in days of yore, decided that they should be sweet, not savoury. 

👍🏼


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> The horror that passes for tea here is no choice



I find the stuff in Aldi works as long as you don't add milk.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

Bloomin' heck.. 
Fireworks already! 🎇 
😬


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I find the stuff in Aldi works as long as you don't add milk.


Tea without milk is what I sometimes politely drink at the neighbours houses, always better to call after 3 when they are more likely offer stronger fare. Tea without milk is for posh people.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Mince pies used to be meat, but a sensible person, in days of yore, decided that they should be sweet, not savoury.
> 
> 👍🏼


A friend made some, followed a recipe in a book I loaned out, it was good stuff, fruit soaked in strong liquor and finely chopped beef, cut unknown and chopped pigeon breast but I think I will stick with just the fruit, safer.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Mince pies used to be meat, but a sensible person, in days of yore, decided that they should be sweet, not savoury.
> 
> 👍🏼


In my very rare first edition bible it is mentioned that Mary and Joseph did eat of the mince pie on the night of the baby Jesus miracle birth.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You've clearly not been back to the UK for a while, that's cheap


Jeezo! You have to be joking surely? Last year I had my UK quartermaster buy PG from poundwotsit or B&M for about £4 for 240, are things that bad now? And why, they make them in Trafford Park?


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

In relation to hammer based incidents it should be noted that no amount of shouting words beginning with F and B at the top of your voice eases any hammer related injury pain.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> In my very rare first edition bible it is mentioned that Mary and Joseph did eat of the mince pie on the night of the baby Jesus miracle birth.


And look where _ that_ got them!


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2020)

It is half an hour before food time, and both cats are sitting on the carpet, staring at me. It is most disconcerting.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Dec 2020)

The party has started, Adnams Broadside and soon steak and kidney pudding with chips and peas.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> End result. I'm not saying how much butter was used .
> View attachment 566483



I can feel my arteries hardening just looking at that... 

That's almost Bagna Cauda levels of butteriness....


----------



## Phaeton (31 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Bloomin' heck..
> Fireworks already! 🎇
> 😬


Here as well!!


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Bloomin' heck..
> Fireworks already! 🎇
> 😬


Be like the Somme at midnight.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> End result. I'm not saying how much butter was used .
> View attachment 566483


Looks tasty to me salty.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Looks tasty to me salty.




View: https://coub.com/view/qkc74


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I can feel my arteries hardening just looking at that...
> 
> That's almost Bagna Cauda levels of butteriness....


Two weeks ago Tom Kerridge recipe for roast lamb with boulangere potatoes. Potatoes soaked up the fat like a sponge does water. I wont bother with it again.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

I had a bowl of porage with cinnamon and sultanas & a glass of Shloer grape juice.... 

Living life on the edge, here


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> It is half an hour before food time, and both cats are sitting on the carpet, staring at me. It is most disconcerting.


Animals here are waiting for me to stop drunk posting to mundane news and give them some attention. When you are the only human in the house they rely on some semblance of normality and not the boss hiding behind his keyboard listening to loud music and drinking large glasses of cognac.
My thumb still hurts and no amount of drinking seems to stem the pain. I'll see to the beasts and return all the drunker later tonight.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2020)

Is it gone midnight as I can hear a load of fireworks going off ?


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> It is half an hour before food time, and both cats are sitting on the carpet, staring at me. It is most disconcerting.



They know what they're doing and so do you. Feline stomach time is always fast.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Is it gone midnight as I can hear a load of fireworks going off ?


They started here hours ago!


----------



## fossyant (31 Dec 2020)

Nearly didn't make it an hour ago. Choaked on bits of crunched peanuts. Fortunately I eventually coughed up a couple of tiny pieces. Doesn't take much does it ! 

You escape Coronavirus all year, and a peanut nearly kills you !

I'm still eating peanuts now, but not 'inhaling' them helps !


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> They started here hours ago!




same here Started a few minutes ago.Better than midnight.wishful thinking


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I had a bowl of porage with cinnamon and sultanas & a glass of Shloer grape juice....
> 
> Living life on the edge, here



Bit late for breakfast or perhaps early.It’s no Friday for another four and a quarter hours.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2020)

This morning I thought I would try to repair a bird feeder that the Goldfinches fight over .it is a cylindrical clear plastic tube with 4 feeding stations let into it . We have ordered 2 new replacements but as they won't arrive for a while I thought I would give it a go .
First of all I have it a good clean . Water had been seeping in through splits, the plastic is giving up . Once it was clean and dry I tried to glue the splits. I then used some helicopter tape to wrap round the tube to hopefully hold it together .
The birds are busy in the garden at the moment and they like the feeder .


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2020)

Illaveago said:


> Is it gone midnight as I can hear a load of fireworks going off ?



Nope not midnight yet, some local attention seeker is letting off a long stream of them.

Me.

I'm trying to watch Columbo on the telly.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Bloomin' heck..
> Fireworks already! 🎇
> 😬



They are late for Nov , given the lockdown at the time.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2020)

Mmmmm, nice supper of a toasted sandwich and the last of the chocolate trifle.

Sandwich was cheddar cheese, sliced up pigs in blankets, turkey, stuffing, mozzarella and cranberry sauce. 

I feel a bit like Geraldine Granger after four Christmas dinners...


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Two weeks ago Tom Kerridge recipe for roast lamb with boulangere potatoes. Potatoes soaked up the fat like a sponge does water. I wont bother with it again.



It does depend what variety of tatties you use - some will absorb far more fat than others. Desirees make damn good chips and roasties, but they will take up twice as much fat as a Maris Piper.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> They know what they're doing and so do you. Feline stomach time is always fast.



Well, I knew what I was doing - Poppy and Lexi had to wait till it was 7pm, as that's their food time. They can pester all they like, but mummy doesn't give in. 

It does take a lot of willpower not to give into them, though. Especially when Lexi walks up and bites you...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> Nearly didn't make it an hour ago. Choaked on bits of crunched peanuts. Fortunately I eventually coughed up a couple of tiny pieces. Doesn't take much does it !
> 
> You escape Coronavirus all year, and a peanut nearly kills you !
> 
> I'm still eating peanuts now, but not 'inhaling' them helps !


My Italian aunt died eating grapes, my maternal grandmother eating a plum. That's why I only eat 4 of my 5 a day. That 5th might be my last.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2020)

Time to get the party started. I have beer, ZZ Top Live from Texas & Fleetwood Mac's The Dance DVDs and a decent pair of headphones.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

This has been my first Christmas and New Year without alcohol (apart from hand sanitizer, obv...) for approximately 52 years


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Bloomin' heck..
> Fireworks already! 🎇
> 😬


Started here just under an hour later.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Time to get the party started. I have beer, ZZ Top Live from Texas & Fleetwood Mac's The Dance DVDs and a decent pair of headphones.



I have  and snacks and "Henri Toivonen - His Rally Years" for watching material.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2020)

Reynard said:


> I have  and snacks and "Henri Toivonen - His Rally Years" for watching material.


BTCC review 2020 as a wind down if I'm still awake


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2020)

Jenkins said:


> BTCC review 2020 as a wind down if I'm still awake



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My Italian aunt died eating grapes, my maternal grandmother eating a plum. That's why I only eat 4 of my 5 a day. That 5th might be my last.



Sod it, I'm having an apple. 
It must be bottled.


----------



## slowmotion (31 Dec 2020)

Salty seadog said:


> Butter on a medium heat, garlic in, then some sliced shitake in for a couple of minutes, then the rest of the more delicate mushrooms with a bit of rosemary and plenty of parsley and a bit of good salt.
> 
> Tip onto sourdough toast.... Eat.
> 
> Optional, finely chopped shallots, bit of sour cream /creme fraiche.


I may need your advice in a few weeks time. I was given two mushroom growing kits for Christmas and I've fired the starting gun. It's all rather exciting. I might get a crop big enough to make a single omelette.

BTW, Happy New Year.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

Drinking lots of alcohol is a miracle cure for trauma injuries! Its possible that 30mg of codeine and a pack of frozen peas helped but I am certain its drink that gave me relief. Don't take my word for it though, certainly not tonight.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I may need your advice in a few weeks time. I was given two mushroom growing kits for Christmas and I've fired the starting gun. It's all rather exciting. I might get a crop big enough to make a single omelette.


These are regular folks mushrooms then, not ones that let you see through the eyes of a crow?


----------



## slowmotion (31 Dec 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> These are regular folks mushrooms then, not ones that let you see through the eyes of a crow?


Well, they claim to be oysters and shiitakes and I don't think they came from a head shop in Amsterdam. If they did, think of the money I'll save on air fares with my new ability to fly.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> This has been my first Christmas and New Year without alcohol (apart from hand sanitizer, obv...) for approximately 52 years


You are 56 years old?


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Well, they claim to be oysters and shiitakes and I don't think they came from a head shop in Amsterdam. If they did, think of money I'll save on air fares with my new ability to fly.


Young friend pointed out some fly agaric last month, asked me if i fancied trying some. Told him I would pass as projectile vomiting hurts my gullet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> You are 56 years old?


No, he's 40 but his mum started working on it early.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> You are 56 years old?


68¼


----------



## slowmotion (31 Dec 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Young friend pointed out some fly agaric last month, asked me if i fancied trying some. Told him I would pass as projectile vomiting hurts my gullet.


A few years ago, I bought a very well illustrated 'shroom book which was recommended to me by @theclaud ( late of this parish). I quickly realised that they all seem to look alike at various stages of their lives and I'm not confident enough to identify them correctly. 
Is it true that you can take any 'shroom to a pharmacy in rural France and that they will correctly identify them?


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> 68¼


A staunch effort as my mentor used to say.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> A few years ago, I bought a very well illustrated 'shroom book which was recommended to me by @theclaud ( late of this parish). I quickly realised that they all seem to look alike at various stages of their lives and I'm not confident enough to identify them correctly.
> Is it true that you can take any 'shroom to a pharmacy in rural France and that they will correctly identify them?


@theclaud appeared online yesterday, surprisingly enough.


----------



## slowmotion (31 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> @theclaud appeared online yesterday, surprisingly enough.


Here?????????????????????????????????


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Here?????????????????????????????????


Yes, but I think she may only have posted on ''The deal'' thread.


----------



## slowmotion (31 Dec 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, but I think she may only have posted on ''The deal'' thread.


Thanks. I thought she had gone.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Dec 2020)

slowmotion said:


> A few years ago, I bought a very well illustrated 'shroom book which was recommended to me by @theclaud ( late of this parish). I quickly realised that they all seem to look alike at various stages of their lives and I'm not confident enough to identify them correctly.
> Is it true that you can take any 'shroom to a pharmacy in rural France and that they will correctly identify them?


Some pharmacies have the requisite but not so many now. I know an amateur naturalist bloke who catalogues snakes and knows about many things countrywise but when I asked him about shrooms he said that I needed someone with more knowledge. Nobody I know wants to stick their neck out in case you inadvertantly poison yourself, its like some hidden knowledge.
I can recognise Ceps (penny bun) and field mushrooms, they grow everywhere nearby. The shrooms that have lookalike imposters I avoid until someone shows me in front of my face what to look out for.


----------



## slowmotion (31 Dec 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Some pharmacies have the requisite but not so many now. I know an amateur naturalist bloke who catalogues snakes and knows about many things countrywise but when I asked him about shrooms he said that I needed someone with more knowledge. Nobody I know wants to stick their neck out in case you inadvertantly poison yourself, its like some hidden knowledge.
> I can recognise Ceps (penny bun) and field mushrooms, they grow everywhere nearby. The shrooms that have lookalike imposters I avoid until someone shows me in front of my face what to look out for.


It's the warnings in the mushroom identification guides that make me nervous. The don't say "Eat this and you could end up like Syd Barrett" or "Eat this and you will be puking for five days". They just say " Eat this and you WILL die".


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2021)

Happy New Year to everyone .


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I may need your advice in a few weeks time. I was given two mushroom growing kits for Christmas and I've fired the starting gun. It's all rather exciting. I might get a crop big enough to make a single omelette.
> 
> BTW, Happy New Year.



Best wishes for you Boffin. Sending cats your way.... (for calibration purposes)

👍


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> those sound good, why don't we have them here ...


We do, but only _None Such_ has actual beef in it. The others are just the raisins and spices. In Britain, I think all their pies are little individual ones, not the full sized 8-12 inch ones we make here. Probably due to the the tradition of tourtiere, which also has nutmeg, cinnamon, allspice, along with ground beef, onion, and potato. You run into that up in Quebec.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> It's the warnings in the mushroom identification guides that make me nervous. The don't say "Eat this and you could end up like Syd Barrett" or "Eat this and you will be puking for five days". They just say " Eat this and you WILL die".


You can eat any mushroom. 

Once.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2021)




----------



## slowmotion (1 Jan 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Best wishes for you Boffin. Sending cats your way.... (for calibration purposes)
> 
> 👍


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

Happy New Year to all my fellow and fellowess Mundaners xxx


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

The only mushroom that I will pick to eat is the Giant Puffball, for the only reason that you absolutely *cannot* mistake it for anything else.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

Anyways, I had best tootle off to bed.

Nunight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like a plan!


But was it a good plan?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2021)

PPFDOTM NR 
And Happy New Year, all..


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2021)

Good morning, and happy new year...


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR
> And Happy New Year, all..



He who smelt it dealt it...... Or something like that...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jan 2021)

Morning and happy new year all.

Wishing you my happy miles as soon as you can where you are.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> He who smelt it dealt it...... Or something like that...


I have not farted yet in 2021 
Sure I will do soon


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2021)

Good morning folks, and have a great new year one and all.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2021)

Morning.
It looks pretty out this morning . We've had a hard frost overnight and made everything white with a coating of white frost . The sky is grey and looks really wintry.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2021)

If I look out the front it looks wet, if I look out the back it looks frosty.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I have not farted yet in 2021
> Sure I will do soon


I beat you, then 😏


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jan 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Be like the Somme at midnight.


it was here,  5 very scared cats. Fluff ran off out, Merlin shot upstairs and went under a bed, Cinders was slinking around from room to room like a Cat 'limbo dancer' nervously glancing around, Fifi hid behind the Christmas tree and I don't know where Mo (Smokey) was.

Kizzy on the other couldn't give a toss, I think she lifted her head up after one 'thermonuclear' explosion but that was it and before you say "Is she deaf" Kizzy can hear the opening of a Cat Milk carton or the rattle of a Cat Dish/Saucer from several gardens away (with the double glazed kitchen door closed) and arrives in seconds.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2021)

I think my New Year's resolution is to start a petition for the abolition of fireworks creating a bang over 50dB some last night must have been over 150dB


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I think my New Year's resolution is to start a petition for the abolition of fireworks creating a bang over 50dB some last night must have been over 150dB


They were really loud around here too but thankfully didn't last long. We had an opening salvo at 6pm then it went very quiet until midnight, when it sounded like WW III had broken out. 15 minutes later it was silent again.


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2021)

Pretty rockets though...


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2021)

Shock horror... Tescos is closed, today!!! 
How will people survive? 
I envisage queues of emaciated people, barely able to walk, at opening time on Saturday morning!


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I think my New Year's resolution is to start a petition for the abolition of fireworks creating a bang over 50dB some last night must have been over 150dB


I was on the phone to my friend at 12 GMT, he took his phone outside to let me have a listen. It sounded like a barrage of artillery at his end. He thought a lot of people had fireworks left over from the November 5th damp squib and decided to get rid of them last night.
Was as quiet as the grave here apart from my drunken laughter.
He told me that he had been speaking with another friend who is somewhat pro brexit and hates the French, smelly people, backward country. Apparently he was complaining that the foreigners had "stitched us up" by having brexit at 11pm.


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Shock horror... Tescos is closed, today!!!
> How will people survive?
> I envisage queues of emaciated people, barely able to walk, at opening time on Saturday morning!


They just need to open their neighbours wheely bins to find half eaten turkeys and whole poached salmon that never saw a serving plate.


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> If I look out the front it looks wet, if I look out the back it looks frosty.


Its foggy here, foggy and frosty.


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2021)

It was frosty here earlier but its not now. Just like yesterday.


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning, and happy new year...


Jeezo! I wish I could peel myself off my bed at that time in the morning Andy, the days half over and I have only managed to fend off the hungry beasts so far.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2021)

It snowed here for 30 seconds. Apparently, I wasn’t up at that point.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2021)

Kitten update .
Georgie is getting used to us and will now come in to the living room and jump up onto our laps for a cuddle and a nap .
Last night he decided that it was time for the Christmas decorations to come down . He climbed up into the tree to get a soft green crocodile out to play with .
He is also very helpful . At night I give him a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel to put in his box . While I am filling his water bottle he jumps on and attacks the towel that I have laid flat on the floor . 
He is sat next to me at the moment watching the telly .


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2021)

I put bird food out every day but sometimes I think I'm just feeding the pigeons. Eight of them came down this morning and cleaned the feed bowl completely, so there's nothing left for any other birds. Its all gone now but there are still three pigeons looking for more


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Kitten update .
> Georgie is getting used to us and will now come in to the living room and jump up onto our laps for a cuddle and a nap .
> Last night he decided that it was time for the Christmas decorations to come down . He climbed up into the tree to get a soft green crocodile out to play with .
> He is also very helpful . At night I give him a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel to put in his box . While I am filling his water bottle he jumps on and attacks the towel that I have laid flat on the floor .
> He is sat next to me at the moment watching the telly .


Do you know that on Youtube there are videos of birds which have been made to entertain cats?

Like this one


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2021)

Snowing harder here ! It was very light when I went out to feed the birds earlier. It's very fine snow .


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2021)

It's just persistently downing here


----------



## theclaud (1 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks. I thought she had gone.


Rumours of my demise have been exaggerated. It's been a good year for mushroom-hunting, and I've managed to stay off the Death Caps. Find of the season is probably this mahoosive Wood Blewit.


----------



## mybike (1 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Eeeeeee, seeing what @fossyant and @biggs682 have posted makes me glad my mum is a technophobe...
> 
> Only downside, she keeps nicking my books...



About 10 years ago, when my father died, I tried to get my mother to use his computer, so we could keep in touch. It just didn't work and now there's no chance. But while she lived with us she tended to nick my books too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Jeezo! I wish I could peel myself off my bed at that time in the morning Andy, the days half over and I have only managed to fend off the hungry beasts so far.



I did go to bed at about ten last night, to be fair.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2021)

Are we sure it's the new year? The weather's exactly the same as yesterday.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I put bird food out every day but sometimes I think I'm just feeding the pigeons. Eight of them came down this morning and cleaned the feed bowl completely, so there's nothing left for any other birds. Its all gone now but there are still three pigeons looking for more


My bird feeder has been honed to (almost) perfection to stop pigeons and squirrels getting at the food! 
I found that a tray encourages both of them. I have only tubes and a square cage. 
The squirrels occasionally get near things but usually fall off and the pigeons just strut around the base of the pole pecking at whatever food falls off from the Goldfinches and Tits squabbling antics.


----------



## mybike (1 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone keep paper Bank Statements, or do you just download them and put them on your puter?



My wife downloads them, prints them and leaves them on the printer!


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Do you know that on Youtube there are videos of birds which have been made to entertain cats?
> 
> Like this one



Just let Molly see and she wasn't in the least interested. She knows they are not real. I heard her at the living room window earlier chattering away to the real ones. Smart cookie knows the difference!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I have not farted yet in 2021
> Sure I will do soon


Normal service has resumed


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2021)

My 2021 farts played Rule Britannia completely odour free.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> My 2021 farts played Rule Britannia completely odour free.



Is that a Brexit Benefit?


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Shock horror... Tescos is closed, today!!!
> How will people survive?
> I envisage queues of emaciated people, barely able to walk, at opening time on Saturday morning!




oh dear.Won’t be able to go and pick my mushrooms 🍄


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2021)

A bit of sleety rain here at ten o’clock


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My bird feeder has been honed to (almost) perfection to stop pigeons and squirrels getting at the food!
> I found that a tray encourages both of them. I have only tubes and a square cage.
> The squirrels occasionally get near things but usually fall off and the pigeons just strut around the base of the pole pecking at whatever food falls off from the Goldfinches and Tits squabbling antics.




Mine are all hanging feeders pigeons tend to fall of don’t seem to be able to cope with the feeder swinging


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Mine are all hanging feeders pigeons tend to fall of don’t seem to be able to cope with the feeder swinging



Pigeons aren't good at multitasking...


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My bird feeder has been honed to (almost) perfection to stop pigeons and squirrels getting at the food!
> I found that a tray encourages both of them. I have only tubes and a square cage.
> The squirrels occasionally get near things but usually fall off and the pigeons just strut around the base of the pole pecking at whatever food falls off from the Goldfinches and Tits squabbling antics.


Any chance of a pic? I need to pigeon proof a feeder or two here.


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just let Molly see and she wasn't in the least interested. She knows they are not real. I heard her at the living room window earlier chattering away to the real ones. Smart cookie knows the difference!


Yeah, those vids are for dumb cats only! (and maybe a few dogs)


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Pigeons aren't good at multitasking...


They have all cleared off now. I went out to inspect and the feeder dishes are completely empty. Most of my feeders are hanging ones, which they leave alone unless there is a chance of reaching them but I also have to use dishes because some birds don't like the hanging feeders.


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2021)

I'm thinking of buying an angle grinder. Does anybody know if the battery powered ones are any good? I won't use it that often so I'll go second hand I think, which probably means a 240v mains one might be best.


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2021)

People who know what they are doing make things look so easy...


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Any chance of a pic? I need to pigeon proof a feeder or two here.


Here you go.. 







I've put a couple of old 7" singles on the top of the tubes to stop pigeons landing on them, plus I've bent the arms outwards to stop the squirrels launching themselves onto it from the fence. 
A squirt or three of GT85 on the pole stops it going rusty and makes for a good fun when they try and shin up it 😊

BTW: The singles are 'Nymphs & shepherds come away' and something by Johnny Thunder...


----------



## Rusty Nails (1 Jan 2021)

Just about to finish off the last of the Christmas cheeses and pickled onions for lunch.

Just the After Eights and Christmas Cake to go and that's it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2021)

I wish you all a Happy New Year.

It is a bit rainy here, and I suppose that will freeze.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> Rumours of my demise have been exaggerated. It's been a good year for mushroom-hunting, and I've managed to stay off the Death Caps. Find of the season is probably this mahoosive Wood Blewit.
> 
> View attachment 566588
> 
> ...



I love eating mushrooms but don’t think I could trust myself enough to pick and eat wild ones.

I really admire your confidence.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I'm thinking of buying an angle grinder. Does anybody know if the battery powered ones are any good? I won't use it that often so I'll go second hand I think, which probably means a 240v mains one might be best.



That seems a drastic response to pigeons.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

Cold and still here chez Casa Reynard. Although it can't seem to decide whether it wants to be sunny or cloudy or whatever. Keeps changing by the minute.

A quiet morning here just puttering about. And will shortly be making batter for waffles.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> But was it a good plan?



Watching Touring Cars is *always* a good plan


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> it was here,  5 very scared cats. Fluff ran off out, Merlin shot upstairs and went under a bed, Cinders was slinking around from room to room like a Cat 'limbo dancer' nervously glancing around, Fifi hid behind the Christmas tree and I don't know where Mo (Smokey) was.
> 
> Kizzy on the other couldn't give a toss, I think she lifted her head up after one 'thermonuclear' explosion but that was it and before you say "Is she deaf" Kizzy can hear the opening of a Cat Milk carton or the rattle of a Cat Dish/Saucer from several gardens away (with the double glazed kitchen door closed) and arrives in seconds.



Poor things 

Don't think we had any here. But what with bird scarers and peeps going shooting, the girls are used to random bangs...


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Kitten update .
> Georgie is getting used to us and will now come in to the living room and jump up onto our laps for a cuddle and a nap .
> Last night he decided that it was time for the Christmas decorations to come down . He climbed up into the tree to get a soft green crocodile out to play with .
> He is also very helpful . At night I give him a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel to put in his box . While I am filling his water bottle he jumps on and attacks the towel that I have laid flat on the floor .
> He is sat next to me at the moment watching the telly .



In other words, he's being a typical kitten!


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> Rumours of my demise have been exaggerated. It's been a good year for mushroom-hunting, and I've managed to stay off the Death Caps. Find of the season is probably this mahoosive Wood Blewit.
> 
> View attachment 566588
> 
> ...



That's gonna need one heck of a lot of butter and garlic...


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just let Molly see and she wasn't in the least interested. She knows they are not real. I heard her at the living room window earlier chattering away to the real ones. Smart cookie knows the difference!



Yebbut Molly is Siamese. And Siamese are smart.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yebbut Molly is Siamese. And Siamese are smart.


Way too smart! Only time I’m not checking what she’s up to is when she’s sleeping.


----------



## theclaud (1 Jan 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I love eating mushrooms but don’t think I could trust myself enough to pick and eat wild ones.
> 
> I really admire your confidence.


There's no magic to it - it's just experience and a precautionary principle. I'm frequently finding shrooms I'm not sure about or ones that there isn't a hope in hell of getting a positive ID on. The thing is to know what will kill you and what will make you a nice dinner, and not to mess about with the large grey area between. If you find what you think is a Blewit you should stick your nose in it - the fragrance is lovely and quite unforgettable. There are a couple of other large purple mushrooms but there are simple ways of telling them apart - eg Blewits give a pale pink spore print, whereas their possible lookalikes give a rusty brown one. There could still be some about - they don't mind a bit of cold.


----------



## theclaud (1 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's gonna need one heck of a lot of butter and garlic...


Luckily that's my default recipe for everything. They also have an affinity with bacon!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> Luckily that's my default recipe for everything. They also have an affinity with bacon!


Bacon! That's the best thing I've heard all year!


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jan 2021)

good morning 2021


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> We do, but only _None Such_ has actual beef in it.


saw those on Amazon


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I'm thinking of buying an angle grinder. Does anybody know if the battery powered ones are any good? I won't use it that often so I'll go second hand I think, which probably means a 240v mains one might be best.


We have the 18v DeWalt, I was very sceptical when the lad brought it home, but now it tends to be my go to one, especially if I out working on the cars, saves the trailing lead, but it's an as well as & not a substitute. If I was to have only one, it would be a 240v lightweight one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> saw those on Amazon


I think there is some at my local grocery store. Also the Wal*Mart.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2021)

Also, I think _Crosse and Blackwells _may also have beef. I have seen that at Kroger.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> Rumours of my demise have been exaggerated. It's been a good year for mushroom-hunting, and I've managed to stay off the Death Caps. Find of the season is probably this mahoosive Wood Blewit.
> 
> View attachment 566588
> 
> ...


Fabulous! Happy New Year.


----------



## theclaud (1 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Fabulous! Happy New Year.


Cheers. HNY2Y2.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (1 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> If you find what you think is a Blewit you should stick your nose in it - the fragrance is lovely and quite unforgettable.


Therein lies the problem. It’s only unforgettable if previously experienced with a known ‘safe’ mushroom. 



theclaud said:


> Luckily that's my default recipe for everything. They also have an affinity with bacon!


So do I.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

Lovely lunch of turkey noodle soup, and then a sandwich with lox and a schmear. 

It is currently raining here - well, I *think* it's rain. But I have to nip to the garage to get some firewood in.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Way too smart! Only time I’m not checking what she’s up to is when she’s sleeping.



Yep. That's about right. 

And then add the tortie element to the whole shebang...


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> Luckily that's my default recipe for everything. They also have an affinity with bacon!



A splooshette of cream would be nice with that, too...  And then pile on hot buttered toast.  Or maybe toss with some spaghetti.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yep. That's about right.
> 
> And then add the tortie element to the whole shebang...


Currently sitting beside me behaving!


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'd send you one, but the FDA would probably put it next to @Gravity Aided 's Marmite and nuke it, too!
> 
> Edit: Here's a recipe to make your own ~Recipe ~


Mebbe you should also define "mincemeat" which is not meat.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Currently sitting beside me behaving!
> View attachment 566645



  

Give her a chin tickle from me xxx


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2021)

Time for a stroll around the block


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2021)

Pizza rolls from the air fryer for lunch. Takes one back, it does.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2021)

Pizza rolls, not the air fryer.


----------



## Gunk (1 Jan 2021)

I’m 56 tomorrow, how did I suddenly become this old?


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2021)

Oh great somebody has some fireworks leftover yipfffffingeeeee


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

Settling back to watch World's Strongest Man


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Settling back to watch World's Strongest Man



What, in your living room? How'd he end up there?


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> What, in your living room? How'd he end up there?


She has her ways, to get her ways


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> She has her ways, to get her ways



Hope he's not allergic to cats.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hope he's not allergic to cats.


Or if Geoff Capes brings his budgies


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2021)

@Reynard is obviously thoroughly engrossed in whatever is happening, either way...


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jan 2021)

Teeheehee


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2021)

I don't see much difference between 2020 and 2021 so far.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2021)

I must remember to change my avatar back to normal tomorrow. 

Hopefully next Christmas I won't need to use the 'bauble' design.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> What, in your living room? How'd he end up there?



By the power of Greyskull... 

Actually, was watching it on TV


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> @Reynard is obviously thoroughly engrossed in whatever is happening, either way...



Well, you can't blame a girl for ogling some nice male backsides...


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

Anyone for a waffle with whipped cream and chocolate sauce?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyone for a waffle with whipped cream and chocolate sauce?


Those backsides certainly seem to have given you an appetite!


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Those backsides certainly seem to have given you an appetite!



More like I made far too much earlier...


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> What, in your living room? How'd he end up there?



Not the world's strongest man but in 2011 I had an 'in home' concert by Danyl Johnson from the X-Factor after I won a competition. There's a cringy video out there of 'big me' as it was filmed just as I started losing weight. He's really nice in person. They left us enough pizza and other food for a week.

We had cameras, TV, reporters, etc. and made the newspapers - the neighbours must have wondered what we'd done this time. They knew about the big ITV wins (£10,000 of women's clothes and my Saab convertible) plus the cruise I'd won so probably just thought "what now?" *

* Not won anything big recently but last month I won a load of pet stuff, including lots of pet food.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2021)

Our kitten is developing his hunting skills . Apart from grabbing another soft toy from the Christmas tree, this time a Polar Bear, he uses it to hide in and leap out at any of his unsuspecting toys scattered around the room .


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Our kitten is developing his hunting skills . Apart from grabbing another soft toy from the Christmas tree, this time a Polar Bear, he uses it to hide in and leap out at any of his unsuspecting toys scattered around the room .



BTW, Zooplus have some excellent cat toys - the girls love the grey trixie mice.  Lexi is currently zooming around the house with one in her mouth and growling...


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2021)

Anyways, a  would be really good right now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2021)

The ice stopped, so I cleaned off my back deck. Then it started snowing...


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, a  would be really good right now.


Is there ever a time when tea would not be good?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Is there ever a time when tea would not be good?



No... But there are times when it would be inadvisable...


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2021)

My characters are not sticking to the script. Racing drivers, eh... Time to put the writing away and fizz off to bed.

Nunnight one and all...


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That seems a drastic response to pigeons.


Could be a shocking experience if he opts for the mains over a battery powered one.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> BTW, Zooplus have some excellent cat toys - the girls love the grey trixie mice.  Lexi is currently zooming around the house with one in her mouth and growling...


Hope she just plays with it. Molly bloody eventually destroys her toys. I've to keep an eye on her and take it off her when she gets too bad as I'm scared she swallows too many bits of it!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2021)

Morning y'all from the borough
Dark outside no frost


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Is there ever a time when tea would not be good?


Anytime


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyone for a waffle with whipped cream and chocolate sauce?


Still thinking of those bums eh


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Is there ever a time when tea would not be good?


I don't enjoy tea in the evening. But there are great times for tea: straight after getting up and late afternoon are mine.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> Rumours of my demise have been exaggerated. It's been a good year for mushroom-hunting, and I've managed to stay off the Death Caps. Find of the season is probably this mahoosive Wood Blewit.
> 
> View attachment 566588
> 
> ...


You didn't say that you also found a penknife !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> I’m 56 tomorrow, how did I suddenly become this old?


You'll find that it is an accumulative thing !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2021)

Morning.
There's a lovely yellow glow from the sun at the moment .


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> There's a lovely yellow glow from the sun at the moment .



Now you're showing off.


----------



## pawl (2 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> I don't see much difference between 2020 and 2021 so far.




Don’t worry I an help,Last number is now one


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2021)

Just back from a refreshing 13 miles  and the skies are clear and blue .
Might de Christmas the house today


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Might de Christmas the house today


That’s exactly what we’re doing today. I wanted to take it all down on the 27th, but was outvoted.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> We have the 18v DeWalt, I was very sceptical when the lad brought it home, but now it tends to be my go to one, especially if I out working on the cars, saves the trailing lead, but it's an as well as & not a substitute. If I was to have only one, it would be a 240v lightweight one.


Thanks for that - it confirms what I've been thinking. Ebay, here I come...


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2021)

Panic ! 
My just said that I hadn't put the recycling bins out! She looked it up and it is not until Monday . Phew!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2021)

I keep forgetting what day it is .


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> I’m 56 tomorrow, how did I suddenly become this old?


Suddenly? Its taken you 55 years and 364 days!

Happy birthday btw!


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jan 2021)

Went out to the wife's car this morning to go do a bit of shopping (getting in early before the crowds) & the battery was nearly dead, had to get the starter pack out, not too bad I suppose we've had the car 7 years & it's the first time it's let us down, new battery ordered.


----------



## Gunk (2 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Suddenly? Its taken you 55 years and 364 days!
> 
> Happy birthdat btw!



Thanks!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2021)

Well that's all the decorations down and stashed away in the loft with my spare frames


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that's all the decorations down and stashed away in the loft with my spare frames



The loft is not a sensible place for your Zimmer frame, is it?


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2021)

I have purchased a Newy Ears present for myself - the Roberts CD,DAB,DAB+,FM Radio. 

Yes, I know I am supposed to be at the start of down-sizing. In mitigation, it will replace a "music centre" that is err umm  thirty-five years old, and one speaker no longer works. It also has a footprint of about three square feet if you include the separate speakers.

No matter where I move to, or when, I would like to have a CD player and radio. Therefore the First Directive of Size Downing has not been jettisoned.


----------



## theclaud (2 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> You didn't say that you also found a penknife !


They are everywhere these days!


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have purchased a Newy Ears present for myself - the Roberts CD,DAB,DAB+,FM Radio.
> 
> Yes, I know I am supposed to be at the start of down-sizing. In mitigation, it will replace a "music centre" that is err umm  thirty-five years old, and one speaker no longer works. It also has a footprint of about three square feet if you include the separate speakers.
> 
> No matter where I move to, or when, I would like to have a CD player and radio, Therefore the First Directive of Size Downing has not been jettisoned.



I've a separates system (big amp / CD / double tape / radio / blu-ray / VHS / pre-amp / turntable / etc.) that I can't remember when I last used it apart from the CD player occasionally. It puts out 1000 watts (five giant speakers) and won't go in the next house move. There's also a couple of decent micro CD/radio systems dotted about the house. They're almost as good and take up far less space.

Keep going with the down-sizing. I've some wheels to stick on eBay, having found a pair of 26" wheels with spiked snow tyres that I'd thought I'd sold - and have now sold the tyres - plus others to go on.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2021)

The down-sizing is a very long term plan. 

I have found somewhere to send the old watches/jewellery. The Alzheimer's Society have a free post address. 

It is surprising how getting rid of a few big items is creating space. The next stage is to delete the memory from a very old laptop. 

Why do kettles develop faults so quickly? I keep one as a spare which is thirty years old. New ones stop working properly after about two years.


----------



## postman (2 Jan 2021)

Not as daft as I think I am.This morning for some reason this tablet would not allow me to use the search bar.Well not wanting to ask my daughter,I need t to work things out myself.I put a Google app on it.Hey presto here I am.You dont get rid of me that easy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jan 2021)

Some rather less mundane news: in 2015 I was getting income support because of illness, and as part of my Rehab I started a voluntary year, with the approval of the Job Center, as a step towards getting re qualified.

As this changed my status from "Unable to work" to "Enrolled on Federal Voluntary Programme" but I still needed income support, I organised this with the Job Center and got moving. About six weeks later I was told the I also have to tell another agency, the "Employment Agency" because my new status meant they were somehow involved and the Job Center despite being in the same building doesn't inform them of these changes, so I hand delivered a letter to make sure it went in quickly.

Fast forward to about eighteen months ago; rehab complete, three years of retraining done, job found, I sent a letter to the Job Center telling them I the new situation.

Got a very snarky letter from the Employment Agency saying I'd fraudulently been claiming benefits for (you guessed it) six weeks in 2015: they wanted the money (ca. 600€) immediately and they ware considering a charge of Gross Negligence.

When you are starting out in a career in social care you really don't need a charge of Gross Negligence hanging over you.

Much running about government offices ensued, including one helpful person from the Employment agency who was furious about this and gathered evidence on my behalf that I had spoken to the Job Center and the Employment Agency and therefore wasn't guilty of Gross negligence, a social worker and lawyer who helped me take the case to the social court in Stuttgart.

This has been rumbling away and last month I got news the Gross Negligence charge was withdrawn.

Today we got a letter that the Employment Agency wasn't claiming the 600€ either because they had recognised my complaint, an event so rare I think I may have to frame it...


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2021)

Sunny, still and definitely not quite so cold here chez Casa Reynard.

I spent the morning doing errands. Posted some things that wanted posting and I now have all the gubbins I need to service my chainsaw. For the latter, I went to the local agricultural engineering place just up the road. Yes, I could get things much cheaper at Screwfix, but I have to get to Witchford to do that, and it's also good to support a local independent, especially in times like these.

A quiet afternoon working on my writing project is on the cards, and then I need to pop to Tesco for a few bits and a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope she just plays with it. Molly bloody eventually destroys her toys. I've to keep an eye on her and take it off her when she gets too bad as I'm scared she swallows too many bits of it!



Aaargh... She only went and yanked the tail off... This morning, I found mouse and tail in completely different parts of the house...


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just back from a refreshing 13 miles  and the skies are clear and blue .
> Might de Christmas the house today





LeetleGreyCells said:


> That’s exactly what we’re doing today. I wanted to take it all down on the 27th, but was outvoted.



They always stay up till Twelfth Night here.  Mind, I don't put them up till just a few days before Christmas.

I only have a 2 ft tree on a coffee table, and the rest of the decorations is greenery from the garden, so that's just a matter of putting it in the green wheelie bin.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2021)

Happy birthday @Gunk


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> The loft is not a sensible place for your Zimmer frame, is it?


That's in the garage


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2021)

Oh, and the 10kg sack of cat biscuits I ordered turned up this morning. Cue two very happy furry ones.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2021)

Happy Birthday, @Gunk .
Many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Gunk (2 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Happy Birthday, @Gunk .
> Many happy returns of the day.



Ta very much!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jan 2021)

Christmas decorations down and away for another year.

It is snowing rather heavily here.

I am playing Cluedo Junior with the family.

I may have eaten an After Eight or two.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2021)

I think I'm in Corby.. 
I must be, there's Scottish flag bunting as Christmas decorations 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I think I'm in Corby..
> I must be, there's Scottish flag bunting as Christmas decorations 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿



Wave hello to Rockingham Motor Speedway for me as you drive past


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2021)

Lovely lunch of turkey noodle soup, a sandwich with lox and a schmear, two  and a clementine.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> Ta very much!


Happy Birthday .


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2021)

I've been playing football with the kitten . Um!
Let me rephrase that .
The kitten and I have been playing football .


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've been playing football with the kitten . Um!
> Let me rephrase that .
> The kitten and I have been playing football .



Hmmm... Have you experienced the joys of Carpet Rugby?


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jan 2021)

Been snowing here for an hour, got about an inch worth, just waiting for the Met Office Amber warning to alert on my phone


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm... Have you experienced the joys of Carpet Rugby?


Note to self, do not ask, do not ask, do not ask


----------



## Gunk (2 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Happy Birthday .



Thanks, I was well looked after. My daughter decided to wrap up a bottle of whisky as a comedy shaped present.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jan 2021)

Happy Birthday, @Gunk


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Wave hello to Rockingham Motor Speedway for me as you drive past


Our depot is on the approach road to the track.. But I was at the store, not the depot, today


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Our depot is on the approach road to the track.. But I was at the store, not the depot, today



Ah yeah. 

I've heard rumours that they're going to restart racing at the Rock again.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2021)

Anyways, time to finish my  and get changed, then pootle off to Tesco.

It's usually fairly un-busy in there on a Saturday evening.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> That’s exactly what we’re doing today. I wanted to take it all down on the 27th, but was outvoted.


Bad luck before 12th night, mind it's bad to put them up before Christmas Eve too..


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> They always stay up till Twelfth Night here.  Mind, I don't put them up till just a few days before Christmas.
> 
> I only have a 2 ft tree on a coffee table, and the rest of the decorations is greenery from the garden, so that's just a matter of putting it in the green wheelie bin.


We've got a bunch of old 'low voltage' lights where part of them have failed* that go out on the Privet at the front. I'm not bothered if they get damaged/vandalised but they've been limping on for years although they do look nice when I've arranged them so that the 'dead curcuits' are not too noticable. Some of them have been going on like this for years.

* Non repairable and in the House the dead sections are too visible on the tree but rather than bin them they go outside until they completely fail.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2021)

Our powered USB 10 metre extension cable for the smart turbo just blew up! Fortunately I've a spare - different manufacturer - in stock.


----------



## Gunk (2 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Our powered USB 10 metre extension cable for the smart turbo just blew up! Fortunately I've a spare - different manufacturer - in stock.



I managed to tread on the plug at the end of the cable on our Tacx and destroyed it, this time I’m gong to fit one with a 90 degree plug so it doesn’t stick out quite so far.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Our powered USB 10 metre extension cable for the smart turbo just blew up! Fortunately I've a spare - different manufacturer - in stock.



The lesson for the day is: always have a spare in stock...


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The lesson for the day is: always have a spare in stock...



True - swapped and rider back online in under 30 seconds. Plus another spare ordered. Given the cable's stretched across four rooms (study - hall - living room - dining room) whenever we need to use the smart turbo it's done well lasting since March.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2021)

I don't often add family details but my son's staying with his current team for 2021, moving to their Junior Men's team as a 3rd cat rider after very few points-scoring races were held in 2020. He's the thin one in the middle - the photo isn't squashed!


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Jan 2021)

Glad that 2021 has kicked off with some very mundane tv. I am currently watching 'The Masked Singer', what on God's good earth is that all about?
Celeb hysteria cranked to new levels, but oddly watchable.


----------



## mybike (2 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> Luckily that's my default recipe for everything. They also have an affinity with bacon!



Doesn't everything?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> Doesn't everything?



Especially pigs, I'd expect.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2021)

There are 4 bowls of fresh, segmented grapefruit pieces in my fridge.

There were 5 up to about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Bad luck before 12th night, mind it's bad to put them up before Christmas Eve too..


I wouldn't have any decorations up at all left to me . They go up for the kids and wife. Although, I am partial to the train around the base of the tree - I made damned sure it was a Hornby 🚂 I'm not superstitious either so I'm not waiting until Epiphany comes along to remove the clutter.

I can see the look on my wife and kids faces now were I to tell them they couldn't put up the decorations until Christmas Eve  I'd feel like Captain Bligh and be just as likely to face the same fate!


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jan 2021)

One for the speed freaks on here:


----------



## Milzy (2 Jan 2021)

I had to shovel quite a lot of snow off the drive earlier as her indoors couldn’t get the car back on & neither could I.


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2021)

The pedal bearing collapsed on my Rudge today. It's only 69 years old. They don't build things to last these days


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> The pedal bearing collapsed on my Rudge today. It's only 69 years old. They don't build things to last these days


Broken pedal? I'll bet you've been using it. That severely shortens the lifespan you know.


----------



## postman (2 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Broken pedal? I'll bet you've been using it. That severely shortens the lifespan you know.


Who's lifespan Tyred's i hope not.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Been snowing here for an hour, got about an inch worth, just waiting for the Met Office Amber warning to alert on my phone


Alert arrived at 16:55 remind me how much the Met office new computer cost us?


----------



## mybike (2 Jan 2021)

Milzy said:


> I had to shovel quite a lot of snow off the drive earlier as her indoors couldn’t get the car back on & neither could I.



We had some today, but its mostly melted.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2021)

Back from Tesco, and now watching MOTD and having avocado on toast, pork pie and a 

The counters weren't open (booooooooo) and there wasn't much fruit and veg - although I got first dibs by being observant. Lots of chilled stuff though.

Came home with cooked chicken, sausage rolls, scotch eggs, fresh tuna, prawn cocktails, turkey stock, cranberry sauce, tomatoes, potatoes, raspberries, two fruit loaves and two boxes of little chocolate cake things. Oh, and 60 Christmas cards with cats on them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> Thanks, I was well looked after. My daughter decided to wrap up a bottle of whisky as a comedy shaped present.
> 
> View attachment 566915
> 
> ...


I hope you're having a day of happy bithdayery.


----------



## Gunk (2 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope you're having a day of happy bithdayery.



thanks


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely lunch of turkey noodle soup, a sandwich with lox and a schmear, two  and a clementine.


Wasn't aware turkeys had noodles!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I wouldn't have any decorations up at all left to me . They go up for the kids and wife. Although, I am partial to the train around the base of the tree - *I made damned sure it was a Hornby *🚂 I'm not superstitious either so I'm not waiting until Epiphany comes along to remove the clutter.
> 
> I can see the look on my wife and kids faces now were I to tell them they couldn't put up the decorations until Christmas Eve  I'd feel like Captain Bligh and be just as likely to face the same fate!


_"Smokey Joe"_?


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2021)

I'm off to bed. Good night.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I wouldn't have any decorations up at all left to me . They go up for the kids and wife. Although, I am partial to the train around the base of the tree - I made damned sure it was a Hornby 🚂 I'm not superstitious either so I'm not waiting until Epiphany comes along to remove the clutter.
> 
> I can see the look on my wife and kids faces now were I to tell them they couldn't put up the decorations until Christmas Eve  I'd feel like Captain Bligh and be just as likely to face the same fate!


I get "Well everyone else has theirs up" but Maz cannot get up into the attic where they are stored so 'Ya Boo Sucks' but I do get them down 2-3 days beforehand, start checking which lights still work etc and then make a start.................But I never finish putting everything up til Christmas Eve (I believe you're allowed a bit of 'prep' work in the schedule)

Round here Christmas seems to start mid November and they're down by Boxing Day or the day after (I've even heard someone saying 
"It's called 'Boxing Day' cos that's when everything goes back in it's box" (Bet his Dad made that up)

Kids today miss the excitement of finishing School early and rushing home to help Mum decorate the Tree that Dad had put in the front room that morning before going out with Mum's 2 Brothers to collect the (pre-ordered) Meat from the Butchers.
The traditional unpacking of the Nativity Scene with Mum saying "Who broke the Donkey? " to be answered by the chorus of "It's been broken for years" by Me and my 2 little Sisters.

Then Nan nearly setting the Carpet alight as she got the Coal fire going before my Uncle Jack and Uncle Dave poured my Dad in through the back door and plonked him in the Kitchen Chair with a bucket placed next to it by Mum earlier in the day with the Blanket ready on the Table to be placed around him (Mums Brothers were both 6'+ and built like brick outhouses who had their own Building Company)


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm off to bed. Good night.
> 
> View attachment 567013


_"You will be haunted," resumed the Ghost, "by Three Spirits."_


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2021)

Anyways, time this little Reynard stopped looking at tempting things on the Bay of E and went to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2021)

No sign of frost and ice so might just go for a gentle bimble see y'all later


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"Smokey Joe"_?







And then we buy the current year’s rolling stock carriage to add to the train.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2021)

Morning.
I'm having problems with this new system ! 
1.Lerts aren't working all that well, Mundane news for me apparently doesn't exist and I have to search for it .
2. Sometimes I will click on a subject and something totally different will appear ! 
3. Just now I was reading something,I scrolled down a bit and it had logged me out ! 
Is it my tablet or some new Boing 777 software? 
Yours. Getting really ****** off!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> Thanks, I was well looked after. My daughter decided to wrap up a bottle of whisky as a comedy shaped present.
> 
> View attachment 566915
> 
> ...


I can see you !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> We've got a bunch of old 'low voltage' lights where part of them have failed* that go out on the Privet at the front. I'm not bothered if they get damaged/vandalised but they've been limping on for years although they do look nice when I've arranged them so that the 'dead curcuits' are not too noticable. Some of them have been going on like this for years.
> 
> * Non repairable and in the House the dead sections are too visible on the tree but rather than bin them they go outside until they completely fail.


Why not paint the bulbs with luminous paint, they will only come on when it's dark ?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I'm having problems with this new system !
> 1.Lerts aren't working all that well, Mundane news for me apparently doesn't exist and I have to search for it .
> 2. Sometimes I will click on a subject and something totally different will appear !
> ...


CC is pretty much the same as usual on my Android phone.. I occasionally lose threads but I've been known to have accidentally tapped on 'ignore thread' without realising! 

Morning all..


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jan 2021)

Each morning i have to take a pill, it's a little tiny thing & quite difficult to get out of the packaging, for me at least, so today's pill ended up on the floor, switched the light on & searched for it but couldn't find it. I was concerned just in case the dog or cat found it, but if I can't find it I can't help that. Got & took another pill from the strip only to look down & see the one I couldn't find, I swear it wasn't there before!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> No sign of frost and ice so might just go for a gentle bimble see y'all later


Right back home with a cuppa and in bed .
A nice 20 miles damp underfoot but otherwise nice .


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2021)

I've identified the recent visitor to our bird feeder. 
It's a Great Spotted Woodpecker!


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Jan 2021)

If all the members on here lined all their bikes up end to end I wonder how long the line would be.


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2021)

I've spent the last half an hour wrestling with duvets, they're now resplendent in their clean covers.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Jan 2021)

New years eve drinking destroyed my sense of time. I have spent the last four hours believing today is Monday, I was getting ready to go to the shops when I looked at the calendar. I am sure at some time during Saturday I acknowledged it was Saturday then late in the evening before bed changed the current day to Sunday.
I'll look on the bright side, its an extra day in my life.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jan 2021)

I have 10Cm of snow here, atop 2.5 Cm of snow and about 1Cm of ice from the other day. I am now rather glad I bought a windshield cover the other day, as my car sits on the driveway.
Bicycles and support functions for bicycles take up my half of the garage.


----------



## postman (3 Jan 2021)

I am finding it very difficult to motivate myself.I should be going out for walks,I need the fresh air and exercise.But I can't be ars bothered.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2021)

Chilly, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning I moved wood, moved groceries and did a load of laundry. Lunchtime shortly. Then I see more wood moving on the agenda.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> I am finding it very difficult to motivate myself.I should be going out for walks,I need the fresh air and exercise.But I can't be ars bothered.


Me neither, you have my empathy there. I walked the beasts as though it was a chore, not good.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've identified the recent visitor to our bird feeder.
> It's a Great Spotted Woodpecker!



Mr or Mrs? Mr Woodpecker also has a red hat to go with his rather fine red breeches. Mrs Woodpecker has the breeches, but no hat.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Me neither, you have my empathy there. I walked the beasts as though it was a chore, not good.



This is the advantage of cats. They are (mostly) self-exercising.


----------



## Gunk (3 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> I am finding it very difficult to motivate myself.I should be going out for walks,I need the fresh air and exercise.But I can't be ars bothered.



I’m the same, finding it very difficult to get going.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mr or Mrs? Mr Woodpecker also has a red hat to go with his rather fine red breeches. Mrs Woodpecker has the breeches, but no hat.


It must be a Mr, then!


----------



## postman (3 Jan 2021)

Just spent an hour on the phone to one of my Royal mail pals.He lives alone,never married.He just wanted someone to talk to.He hates this time of year.No family no Xmas nothing to look forward to.He is glad everything gets back to normal tomorrow,well as normal as can be.So I was an ear to bend,told him we could meet up for an outside coffee in Headingley soon.Cheered him up a bit.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2021)

Wood all moved etc.

Now settling back to listen to the footy on the radio. There may be a  and a snack in the offing shortly.


----------



## pawl (3 Jan 2021)

Spent most of the day putting a bird table together It’s a little flimsy.Will strengthen it with extra brackets tomorrow and treat it w with wood preservative.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2021)

I have a  and a mince pie.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jan 2021)

I'm going to have sausage & mash with onion rings and onion gravy soon, followed by ice cream.

Today I reorganised my workshop. We had some sun. Happy days!


----------



## Gunk (3 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Just spent an hour on the phone to one of my Royal mail pals.He lives alone,never married.He just wanted someone to talk to.He hates this time of year.No family no Xmas nothing to look forward to.He is glad everything gets back to normal tomorrow,well as normal as can be.So I was an ear to bend,told him we could meet up for an outside coffee in Headingley soon.Cheered him up a bit.



We have two chaps in our small close living alone, Covid has been really difficult for singletons, must be very lonely.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> We have two chaps in our small close living alone, Covid has been really difficult for singletons, must be very lonely.


We have a 95 yo aunt nobody has been into her house since March.


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2021)

The ice on the roads never thawed today so no riding today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Jan 2021)

Apple and blackberry crumble with custard. Yummmmmm


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> CC is pretty much the same as usual on my Android phone.. I occasionally lose threads but I've been known to have accidentally tapped on 'ignore thread' without realising!
> 
> Morning all..


Thanks. It is back. 
It would seem as though it is as you said . I suspect that as I am using a touch screen , as I was about to do something the screen has jumped and I must have pressed the ignore thread button .
It needs a reminder saying " are you sure you want to ignore ? "


----------



## DCLane (3 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> The ice on the roads never thawed today so no riding today.



Ditto here in Yorkshire. Black ice everywhere. I had a short walk only to get four points on Turf (https://turfgame.com/) - that'll probably be it for me for the game though.

Just finished my external professional marking with a 'different' report on Moldovan pastries. Just in time to start my own marking - about 3 weeks' worth - tomorrow morning


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2021)

I've got a catapiggle asleep on my lap .
He is getting more adventurous. He has started climbing things ,chairs, curtains and he has started eyeing up our book case. He has also copied Schrodie by now putting his toys into my shoes and fishing around for them .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2021)

My major activity of the day was to have a bath. I've not been out, not even been on the turbo. It's all been surprisingly tiring


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jan 2021)

Looks like the predictions of Br**it related chaos at Felixstowe were greatly exaggerated - possibly due to DFDS not re-starting their service until tomorrow 

As a result it meant that work was 'slightly' quieter than expected - the hardest working member of the team was the kettle.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2021)

Had poached salmon, pesto pasta and steamed green beans for supper. Soon it will be time for a  and MOTD.

I am debating whether to buy a particular issue of Autosport on the Bay of E. There is an article in it that is relevant to my archive, BUT the issue (!) is that I already have a copy. Though I'll be damned if I can find it.

You all know that if I buy a replacement, I'll find the original. Classic Law of Sod...


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2021)

Oh, and I had to put new batteries in the TV remote.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jan 2021)

Last minute change of plan earlier. No onion gravy was made because I couldn't be bothered. I put onion powder in the mash instead. Yum!


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2021)

I sewed a button back on my winter over-coat.

Threading a needle seems to get more difficult and light bulbs seem to get dimmer as I get older...


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Jan 2021)

Just finishing the 4th tin of Celebrations... 

[bought five for relations before the 2nd lockdown started as Christmas presents but then noticed that the sell by date was February... couldn't deliver them so seemed daft not to eat them...]


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Just finishing the 4th tin of Celebrations...
> 
> [bought five for relations before the 2nd lockdown started as Christmas presents but then noticed that the sell by date was February... couldn't deliver them so seemed daft not to eat them...]


Shame to let 'em go to waste...


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Just finishing the 4th tin of Celebrations...
> 
> [bought five for relations before the 2nd lockdown started as Christmas presents but then noticed that the sell by date was February... couldn't deliver them so seemed daft not to eat them...]



I hope you kept some Malteasers for me!


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Jan 2021)

I'll check.. 
-ah!
There'll be lots in the last box...


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Just finishing the 4th tin of Celebrations...
> 
> [bought five for relations before the 2nd lockdown started as Christmas presents but then noticed that the sell by date was February... couldn't deliver them so seemed daft not to eat them...]



I've been left with three large tins of choccy biccies for similar reasons.

They won't go to waste.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2021)

I have a hot chocolate. Have foregone tea while watching MOTD for a change.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a hot chocolate. Have foregone tea while* watching MOTD for a change.*


Where's the change, you watch it every time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where's the change, you watch it every time.


She doesn't usually drink foregone tea.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where's the change, you watch it every time.



Cos I normally have a cup of tea whilst watching it. 

A hot choccy is a rare treat.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> She doesn't usually drink foregone tea.


She watches MOTD every week, at least once a week.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> She watches MOTD every week, at least once a week.



Would you rather I watched Eastenders?


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Would you rather I watched Eastenders?


I am not that cruel.

Besides it's not on on a Sunday. Is it?


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> I am not that cruel.
> 
> Besides it's not on on a Sunday. Is it?



I seem to remember an omnibus edition on Sundays at some point.

But I'd rather stick needles in my eyes than watch soaps.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2021)

I had no electricity most of the afternoon. That got me busy, so I put new tubes in the tires of the old MTB, rode the turbo, cleaned the furnace since it was not working, and shoveled a bit of snow thrown from the street off the driveway. Electricity came back after 4:30 and a long literary discussion with Mrs.GA.


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I seem to remember an omnibus edition on Sundays at some point.
> 
> But I'd rather stick needles in my eyes than watch soaps.


That's one way to stop you watching at all. MOTD would be like a radio programme!


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> That's one way to stop you watching at all. MOTD would be like a radio programme!



Considering I normally listen to football on the radio...


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2021)

Anyways, time to put the writing away for today and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to put the writing away for today and head off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2021)

Good morning.

I'm making toast


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I'm making toast


Morning. I've got the tea on.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning. I've got the tea on.



That too.

We had snow yesterday, but it's mostly melted now.

Beautiful Daughter had lots of fun throwing snowballs at me while it lasted...


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2021)

Morning y'all back to work today
So best get ready


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2021)

Ernie Day tomorrow


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2021)

Morning .
It is dark outside, a few clouds about , I think I can remember seeing some stars when I put our recycling bins out .
Later on this morning my wife and I will go and collect our new glasses.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2021)

Billy White Socks was a very naughty boy last night . He was climbing up our Christmas tree to find toys to play with. 

We will take the decorations down today.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2021)

No 1 grandson could have gone back to school, today, after the Christmas hols. But he's not as it's teacher training day..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No 1 grandson could have gone back to school, today, after the Christmas hols. But he's not as it's teacher training day..


There's often an inset day at the outset of the term.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's often an inset day at the outset of the term.


There is indeed. Granddaughter (12, going on 23) might be back tomorrow or the day after if daughter gets an essential worker slot for her.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> There is indeed. Granddaughter (12, going on 23) might be back tomorrow or the day after if daughter gets an essential worker slot for her.


It's lurgy land over at the grandkids so no school for now. That daughter of mine will be pulling her hair out.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jan 2021)

Work, Pah!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2021)

No work


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No work


Double Pah!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2021)

I still have nine more days to work this month 😔


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2021)

Morning from the shedoffice. Bit nippy in here as the heating has been off two weeks. The decking is like an ice rink, so better not spill my coffee !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jan 2021)

I have one child at school and one at home by order of Boris. If I hear the words ‘It’s not fair!’ one more time I will not be responsible for my actions....


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have one child at school and one at home by order of Boris. If I hear the words ‘It’s not fair!’ one more time I will not be responsible for my actions....


Which one is complaining the one going or the one not going?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Which one is complaining the one going or the one not going?


The one going... which is absolute rubbish because if I told her she couldn’t go to school then her complaining would be even worse!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2021)

About to go out for a bike ride with Beautiful Daughter. She wanted to go several hours ago but I persuaded her to wait until the frost had melted a bit...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2021)

Freezing fog here.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jan 2021)

Slow cooker, doing a spicy casserole for tonight.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2021)

Time to go to work in a bit.
Work consists of checking people in a a door to the building, currently, as there is no need for people driving busses.
I may see three people in that capacity today.
I catch up on my reading.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have one child at school and one at home by order of Boris. If I hear the words ‘It’s not fair!’ one more time I will not be responsible for my actions....



In response tell her it’s blonde 👱


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> In response tell her it’s blonde 👱


And quick as a flash she'll say, 'I know I've got blonde hair, Dad! What _are_ you going on about?' Rolling her eyes as she walks away.

Trust me, I cannot win...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Time to go to work in a bit.
> Work consists of checking people in a a door to the building, currently, as there is no need for people driving busses.
> I may see three people in that capacity today.
> I catch up on my reading.


You'll need a big vacuum flask for that job, I imagine.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ernie Day tomorrow


Fingers crossed then


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> And quick as a flash she'll say, 'I know I've got blonde hair, Dad! What _are_ you going on about?' Rolling her eyes as she walks away.
> 
> Trust me, I cannot win...



Actually you will have won. The aim is to make them roll their eyes. Do it deliberately and have fun at her expense. 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2021)

6 year old grandson is here for the day. He doesn't stop talking. Ever!.. 

My ears are worn out


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2021)

Chilly, very, very blowy and occasionally sleet-shower-y here chez Casa Reynard.

Stripped, cleaned and serviced the chainsaw, and then fitted the new chain I bought on Saturday. Feeling relieved, because no chainsaw = no heating...

Had to go to the post box to send a birthday card, but since the one just over the level crossing went AWOL, the nearest one is a mile and a bit away. Dug out Max the MTB, and off I set, but only got 50 yards up the road before giving up. That wind is right vicious and it had started to sleet. I'm mad, but not that mad. I will go by car later.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Jan 2021)

Very very wet here!


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jan 2021)

Off for our flu jabs, received a text this morning to say there was available slots 2-3 this afternoon


----------



## rockyroller (4 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> no chainsaw = no heating...


where do you get your logs?


----------



## rockyroller (4 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 6 year old grandson is here for the day. He doesn't stop talking. Ever!..My ears are worn out


isn't that why they invented lolli pops?


----------



## rockyroller (4 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Freezing fog here.


reminds me, I almost bought the farm, to freezing fog, a cpl yrs ago. it was on a highway exit/on ramp curve. did a little fishtailing but luckily & thanks to my cat-like reflexes, got it right. looking at the guard rail head on briefly was not fun. & while facing the other direction, looking at a big dump truck, heading toward me, in the opposing/parallel exit/on ramp curve, was even more terrifying. the highways were worn & OK, but that ramp had little to no traffic, so early in the morning. was just waiting for a dumb speedster


----------



## postman (4 Jan 2021)

Finally got my arsenal off the sofa.Went out for a walk.Trouble was I fell.In to a cafe ha ha One bacon sarnie in a lovely soft bread cake and a latte.Devoured at a bench.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2021)

TThheessee nneeww ggllaasssseess aarree jjuusstt ggrreeaatt..


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jan 2021)

Got there just after 2, had to stand outside in the freezing cold for about 10 minutes, by the time we came out no queue, looks like everybody got the same text & turned up at 2, just after tea break.


----------



## 12boy (4 Jan 2021)

What is ernie day? Is it to do with muppets?
With the breeze it's -10C this morning. Gotta get more exercise and so it's a walk, a bike ride, some trimming in the yard or tying down a truck load of branches to take to the balefill where they will become mulch or compost. Or some combination of the above. At least it is sunny, and there will be quite a few days through March where it won't be anywhere this nice so I need to take advantage of these balmy ones.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2021)

The small birds at the bottom of the garden were making a racket this morning. There must have been quite a few as I'm quite deaf and by the amount of food they consumed.
I tried my new glasses and discovered that I can see better without them for distance work . By shutting one eye and then the other I noticed that the right eye is out of focus . I will go back in on Thursday to sort things out .


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> What is ernie day? Is it to do with muppets?



Ernie is an electronic random number indicator equipment. Some times people, who may or may not be a muppet, win prizes, usually on the first day of the month.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2021)

Oh! @12boy - just noticed your location. Ernie is a government-backed bond scheme. People can hold "savings" in those bonds, and each month prizes are given/randomly generated by Ernie. On average you could get 1% in prizes, but there is a chance each month to win a large prize. One Million pounds is the top prize.

I suppose it is like a lottery, but you keep your money.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> About to go out for a bike ride with Beautiful Daughter. She wanted to go several hours ago but I persuaded her to wait until the frost had melted a bit...



We had a "bike Tour" of several playgrounds in different local villages. It was a bit cold.

Beautiful Daughter insisted I should try out the zip line, and filmed it. This will not be posted online.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2021)

Logs sawn up and stashed in the garage. New chain means the saw is like wot a laser beam is to butter.  Also tootled off to the post box in the village, as the one I wanted to use this morning is emptied much earlier in the afternoon.

Now for a  and a smackerel of something.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> where do you get your logs?



From the garden.  Casa Reynard is on the edge of a wood. That is also the garden.


----------



## 12boy (4 Jan 2021)

Speicher, thanks for your reply. I've been attending this forum for a few years but am still learning the lingo.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Casa Reynard is on the edge of a wood.



It won't be much longer with the amount of logging you seem to do.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It won't be much longer with the amount of logging you seem to do.



Actually, some of the stuff gets coppiced, so there's always a ready supply of stuff to use for firewood without having to make too big a dent into the rest.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Ernie is an electronic random number indicator equipment. Some times people, who may or may not be a muppet, win prizes, usually on the first day of the month.


Mine is drawn after the 1st. This month is the 5th (tomorrow).


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Mine is drawn after the 1st. This month is the 5th (tomorrow).



yes, my mistook

The Million Pound prize winner is usually announced on the first of the month. Smaller prizes in the following days.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Speicher, thanks for your reply. I've been attending this forum for a few years but am still learning the lingo.


Two countries separated by a common language, as they say!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> yes, my mistook
> 
> The Million Pound prize winner is usually announced on the first of the month. Smaller prizes in the following days.


The £1,000,000 prize hasn't come my way, yet


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2021)

I have several bonds, but I've never won a bean...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 6 year old grandson is here for the day. He doesn't stop talking. Ever!..
> 
> My ears are worn out


I can sympathise and empathise... to a point - your grandson goes home at the end of the day. My _doesn’t-even-stop-talking-to-take-a-single-breath_ son is here *24 hours a day, 7 days a week*  (especially as schools are closed for the time being).

You’ll never know how jealous I am of you right at this moment! 

I am hopeful though that my ears will develop some kind of protective membrane 

(I bet you miss the little lad when he’s gone home though 🤗 )


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I can sympathise and empathise... to a point - your grandson goes home at the end of the day. My _doesn’t-even-stop-talking-to-take-a-single-breath_ son is here *24 hours a day, 7 days a week*  (especially as schools are closed for the time being).
> 
> You’ll never know how jealous I am of you right at this moment!
> 
> ...


I feel your pain... Joking.. It's a lovely age with kids! 
And yes, I miss him (and granddaughter, too) when they go home.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I can sympathise and empathise... to a point - your grandson goes home at the end of the day. My _doesn’t-even-stop-talking-to-take-a-single-breath_ son is here *24 hours a day, 7 days a week*  (especially as schools are closed for the time being).
> 
> You’ll never know how jealous I am of you right at this moment!
> 
> ...



Awh xxx

Earplugs for you and gobstoppers for the wee man?  Though I'll admit it's a bit drastic...


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Jan 2021)

I have been in the loft. Lots of stuff has migrated to my living room now on its way to the new shed tomorrow (weather permitting).

Thursday should be non-mundane. I have three packages due to be delivered. Then another on the 12th. The excitement is in tents.


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Jan 2021)

Also I have sorted out a ton of fly tying stuff I'd like to sell. There's a LOT of it!


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Jan 2021)

Oh yes, I meant to ask before. @Reynard - have you the recipe for marmalade bread pudding please? I quite fancy making some


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> where do you get your logs?


Trees usually.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> What is ernie day? Is it to do with muppets?
> With the breeze it's -10C this morning. Gotta get more exercise and so it's a walk, a bike ride, some trimming in the yard or tying down a truck load of branches to take to the balefill where they will become mulch or compost. Or some combination of the above. At least it is sunny, and there will be quite a few days through March where it won't be anywhere this nice so I need to take advantage of these balmy ones.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ef6edDwphhk


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Oh yes, I meant to ask before. @Reynard - have you the recipe for marmalade bread pudding please? I quite fancy making some



Do you mean marmalade bread & butter pudding? All I do is make a usual bread and butter pudding, but I spread marmalade (thickly) on all but the top layer of bread / stale buns / brioche / whatever I have to hand that needs using. I also add a sploosh of orange flower water to the custard mix, but that's not crucial.

I don't really have a recipe per se, but if you chuck enough eggs and cream or milk into the custard mix, it will set LOL. Although if using more than two eggs, you may want to ditch the extra whites. (And make meringues with them...)


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Do you mean marmalade bread & butter pudding? All I do is make a usual bread and butter pudding, but I spread marmalade (thickly) on all but the top layer of bread / stale buns / brioche / whatever I have to hand that needs using. I also add a sploosh of orange flower water to the custard mix, but that's not crucial.
> 
> I don't really have a recipe per se, but if you chuck enough eggs and cream or milk into the custard mix, it will set LOL. Although if using more than two eggs, you may want to ditch the extra whites. (And make meringues with them...)


Yes that's what I meant - and its more or less the way I thought you might make it apart from the orange flower water, which I've never heard of (I'll be leaving that out!). I'll give it a try soon then. 

Edit: I do know that bread pudding is a totally different thing. I like that as well!


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Yes that's what I meant - and its more or less the way I thought you might make it apart from the orange flower water, which I've never heard of (I'll be leaving that out!). I'll give it a try soon then.
> 
> Edit: I do know that bread pudding is a totally different thing. I like that as well!



Orange flower water is used to flavour the syrup that's poured over baklava, ergo why I have a bottle in the cupboard


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2021)

Sausage rolls for supper tonight. 

But first, we'll see what the Dear Leader has to say...


----------



## postman (4 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> TThheessee nneeww ggllaasssseess aarree jjuusstt ggrreeaatt..


Triple glazed I see.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have one child at school and one at home by order of Boris. If I hear the words ‘It’s not fair!’ one more time I will not be responsible for my actions....





Phaeton said:


> Which one is complaining the one going or the one not going?





LeetleGreyCells said:


> The one going... which is absolute rubbish because if I told her she couldn’t go to school then her complaining would be even worse!


So a national lockdown has been announced with all schools closed. 

I asked my daughter, "Are you happy you can stay at home like your brother?" 

The eyes widened, fists clenched, and she exploded, "What? I can't go to school? I've got to stay cooped up with you again? Kill me now...".

She's 9. 

I feel so unappreciated. I think I may have a  Then I think I'll have another  when I remember I've got another six weeks of this.

-----

OK so, in reality it's not that bad (although the above is a direct quote from my daughter  ) Schools are providing work (the systems are already set up and good to go for our two) and we didn't do too bad last time. The good news is that at least we are all au fait with Zoom, etc. so we should be able to set up virtual playdates (or whatever) for my daughter.

I don't think my son noticed there was a lockdown last time so this time shouldn't be any different. Yes, he had online lessons and will do now, but other than that he'll spend his free time doing what he always does - playing video games and watching TV


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2021)

Back from my 10km walk. Still frosty, still slippery.

One wonders why the council is so quick to grit the road but nobody ever bothers to do the pavements. Clearly doesn't matter if the odd pedestrian falls and breaks a hip so long the VIPs don't prang their tin box.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2021)

The wheelie bin is out at the bottom of the path ready for emptying tomorrow morning. If the bin men are on time or late I'll have to move it out of the way when I go to work, but if they are early it will just be left somewhere roughly near the house leaving me a clear ride out onto the road.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2021)

Also my renewal notice for Green Flag breakdown arrived in the post today and it had gone up by £10 on last year without me needing their services. A quick check on the web price for the same cover and one phone call later and it was renewed at last year's price.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Also my renewal notice for Green Flag breakdown arrived in the post today and it had gone up by £10 on last year without me needing their services. A quick check on the web price for the same cover and one phone call later and it was renewed at last year's price.


 
Mine for Autoaid has arrived. Same as last year at £60.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Mine for Autoaid has arrived. Same as last year at £60.


It's the same every year (and with Privilege Insurance - same owner - for the car) and is a bit silly because I renew with them every year at the lower web price as they are the most competitive for my circumstances.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Also my renewal notice for Green Flag breakdown arrived in the post today and it had gone up by £10 on last year without me needing their services. A quick check on the web price for the same cover and one phone call later and it was renewed at last year's price.


Greenflag put my premium up as, they said, the car is a year older, so (presumably) more likely to break down.. 
A quick phone call sorted their chicanery out!


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2021)

Problem with space-time, again!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Problem with space-time, again!
> View attachment 567309


I suppose it could just be telling you you're a slow reader....


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I suppose it could just be telling you you're a slow reader....


It let me know his actions before he did!


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You'll need a big vacuum flask for that job, I imagine.


Tea availability a must.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2021)

Bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Bed for me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


But it's.....
O never mind.

Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I don't think my son noticed there was a lockdown last time so this time shouldn't be any different. Yes, he had online lessons and will do now,* but other than that he'll spend his free time doing what he always does - playing video games and watching TV*



Ours are the same, although they do go out for the daily exercise after a certain amount of nagging...


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2021)

Morning all , dark outside in the Borough 
Plans for today who knows will see how it goes


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Problem with space-time, again!
> View attachment 567309


I've already answered this next week!!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2021)

MrsPete is running out of Hot Choccy for her Tassimo thingie and the shops seem to be in short supply.. Nevermind lockdown loo roll issues. This is a _real _problem!!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (5 Jan 2021)

I dip In and out of some threads, mundane news being one. But, for crying out loud, I last looked on Saturday and since then there's been 10 pages! That's a lot of mundanity (is that a word, autocorrect suggests insanity) - can't you lot inject some excitement into your mundane lives??

I'm off to clear out the macerator in the en suite. And the shower isn't working properly either.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jan 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I'm off to clear out the macerator in the en suite. And the shower isn't working properly either.


Steady on, can't you spread those over a few days, it'll give us others a bad name.

Edit:- Maybe you don't want to spread the macerator anywhere


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2021)

It's the day before Black Bin day, today.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2021)

Morning from the shedoffice. Email from work last night, only those that need to be in, because their job can't be done from home can come in, the rest remain home. MrsF starts a new job on Monday, she'll be WFH. She's been on furlough/out of work since May.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2021)

Morning .
I'm trying out my new glasses as requested. Still not too happy, the left eye is sharp and the right is bblluurryy.
Kitten news.
This morning he had come up with a new game in which we took turns . I started the ball rolling in his game, he patted it back . If I didn't pat it back again he would gently paw my hand . Taking it in turns !
Another new game we have given him are a couple of bigger soft toys. The fighting technique for this is different . Apparently you have to attack it and immediately leap backwards .


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2021)

I saw a pair of Greenfinches at our bird feeder this morning .

Can I do my garden bird watch today instead of at the end of the month?
a. The weather is fine .
b. There are birds in the garden .
Why do we have to do it at the end of the month ? just to please the accountants?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's the day before Black Bin day, today.


Is this for today, or will you write this in the future, as you are wont to do?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I saw a pair of Greenfinches at our bird feeder this morning .
> 
> Can I do my garden bird watch today instead of at the end of the month?
> a. The weather is fine .
> ...


Consistency in methodology. In this manner, you get an accurate bird snapshot of Britain at each month's end.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Consistency in methodology. In this manner, you get an accurate bird snapshot of Britain at each month's end.


Ah! But if I don't see any at the end of the month then it will be wrong .


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! But if I don't see any at the end of the month then it will be wrong .


But what will be wrong? It will depends on what question is being asked.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Is this for today, or will you write this in the future, as you are wont to do?


There will be further Bin Days.. I have a DeLorean in the garage, just not yet!!


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> Rumours of my demise have been exaggerated. It's been a good year for mushroom-hunting, and I've managed to stay off the Death Caps. Find of the season is probably this mahoosive Wood Blewit.
> 
> View attachment 566588
> 
> ...





theclaud said:


> Rumours of my demise have been exaggerated. It's been a good year for mushroom-hunting, and I've managed to stay off the Death Caps. Find of the season is probably this mahoosive Wood Blewit.
> 
> View attachment 566588
> 
> ...



Lots of shroom talk last few days. 

This was my forest mushy selection on sourdough today on Thursday. I got them in the farm shop not the forest though. Some fine looking specimens and colours.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> MrsF starts a new job on Monday, she'll be WFH. She's been on furlough/out of work since May.


wow! congrats to her!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2021)

Overcast, breezy and chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a kitchen morning. I have prepared potatoes, carrots, sprouts and cauliflower for tonight to go alongside some the last of the turkey, and I have made potato, cheese and onion soup.

I will be having some of the soup for lunch shortly, along with some sausage rolls.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2021)

Just had to go answer the door. The batch of Short Circuit magazines I bought on the Bay of E have arrived!


----------



## theclaud (5 Jan 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Lots of shroom talk last few days.
> 
> This was my forest mushy selection on sourdough today on Thursday. I got them in the farm shop not the forest though. Some fine looking specimens and colours.


I can't see a pic. Is it me, or did you forget to attach?


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Just had to go answer the door. The batch of Short Circuit magazines I bought on the Bay of E have arrived!


There are magazines about that great film, I didn't know that, Johnny 5 is Alive!


----------



## postman (5 Jan 2021)

You will be happy to know the search bar has started to work again.No idea why.


----------



## postman (5 Jan 2021)

Wel in a month's time I will be 71.Last year it's a two birthday bashes.One was a fish and chip lunch with the family and three friends.With a massive balloon,the cafe did the table up.Then four days later another party which was a total surprise,at my face restaurant here in Leeds with my cycling buddies and their wives.This Feb it will be nothing as exciting.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (5 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Steady on, can't you spread those over a few days, it'll give us others a bad name.
> 
> Edit:- Maybe you don't want to spread the macerator anywhere


Oh I'll do the shower some other time, but once you've started on a macerator you've just got to finish it. Yuk yuk yuk, who in their right mind thinks they're a good idea, they are, quite literally, crap. I'm off on a ride to clear my lungs.


----------



## pawl (5 Jan 2021)

8Here I go again E.Mail from GPO allegedly stating they had a parcel for me that they are unable to deliver as it was incorrectly addressed
.If it was wrongly addressed how do they know it was for me plus the fact I am not expecting a parcel.Santa wouldn’t make a mistake like that could he?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2021)

@pawl It must be the time of year... MrsPete had a similar email this morning, too..


----------



## pawl (5 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Wel in a month's time I will be 71.Last year it's a two birthday bashes.One was a fish and chip lunch with the family and three friends.With a massive balloon,the cafe did the table up.Then four days later another party which was a total surprise,at my face restaurant here in Leeds with my cycling buddies and their wives.This Feb it will be nothing as exciting.




Mrs p has abandoned family party for my eightieth Feb 2nd.Not to sad would have enjoyed a couple of nights away in York at nice hotel with a slap up dinner


----------



## pawl (5 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @pawl It must be the time of year... MrsPete had a similar email this morning, too..




You would think these scammers would realise that first instinct would be if it’s the case I am not expecting a parcel I used to get a card from the postie saying it had been taken back to the local office I know are local postie well and he leaves parcels in a safe place .


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> There are magazines about that great film, I didn't know that, Johnny 5 is Alive!



Oh dear... 

These particular Short Circuits are stock car racing magazines.


----------



## Salty seadog (5 Jan 2021)

theclaud said:


> I can't see a pic. Is it me, or did you forget to attach?



Here you go,







I was hungry ok...?


----------



## DCLane (5 Jan 2021)

Parcel arrived from one of my son's sponsors (NR6 Cycles) with some chain Wax granules (I paid a bit for them) and another new-fangled 'hydrodynamic' chain lube to test from Muc-Off.


----------



## postman (5 Jan 2021)

Mrs P and me have just been out for a walk.Which included a drop off for a latte.I am now sat in a dark room with the Xmas tree lights on.It looks lovely .Sadly all will be packed away for another year.Just want to point out I am not wearing th e lights they are still on the tree.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Jan 2021)

Today my Japanese dovetail saw arrived. It wasn't due until Thursday. Woop woop.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Today my Japanese dovetail saw arrived. It wasn't due until Thursday. Woop woop.


Is that what they sound like?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jan 2021)

Cash update. I posted a few months back that I hadn't withdrawn any cash since last February and that I would be aiming to see whether what I had in my wallet would last me through till the end of the year. Well, it did. £33 left. I may try to go the full year.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is that what they sound like?



If you waggle them, yes.

https://www.dictum.com/de/schnellwechselsaegen-baao/dictum-ryoba-240-712385


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> This Feb it will be nothing as exciting.


"every day above ground" right?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2021)

You will be pleased to know that the last two packs of Tassimo Hot Choc in Morrisons has been bought by MrsPete!! 

Happy wife, happy life


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jan 2021)

Attempting a Pad Thai for tea, buddah hope i don't phuk-et it up


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2021)

Supermarket was busier than usual with queues at all the tills so I joined the shortest one with just two other people who only had a few items each. 

Unfortunately one turned out to be right old <Insert expletive of choice> who moaned and queried the cost of everything, changed her mind about things and went back to the shelves to change them, had a shouting match with the cashier who declined all the vouchers she had because they were out of date in last April, demanded the manager who also refused the vouchers because they were out date despite "I'm not happy with the service here I won't be back" plea. Of course then she had left her purse in the car so had to run out and get it and then drop change all over the place, then objected to having to pay the plastic bag levy with more "I'll never be back here" bleating. She left and then came back again just as I was paying, moaning that she had dropped and damaged her tin of peas in the carpark and wanted it changed for another one!

Of course all of this nonsense started just after I had unloaded my trolley on the conveyor belt so I had to just wait or else reload my trolley and join a different queue.

I admire the way the cashier kept her cool. I would have lost my temper with a timewaster like that. I'm sure the cashier hopes she keeps her promise not to come back


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> Supermarket was busier than usual with queues at all the tills so I joined the shortest one with just two other people who only had a few items each.
> 
> Unfortunately one turned out to be right old <Insert expletive of choice> who moaned and queried the cost of everything, changed her mind about things and went back to the shelves to change them, had a shouting match with the cashier who declined all the vouchers she had because they were out of date in last April, demanded the manager who also refused the vouchers because they were out date despite "I'm not happy with the service here I won't be back" plea. Of course then she had left her purse in the car so had to run out and get it and then drop change all over the place, then objected to having to pay the plastic bag levy with more "I'll never be back here" bleating. She left and then came back again just as I was paying, moaning that she had dropped and damaged her tin of peas in the carpark and wanted it changed for another one!
> 
> ...


I think I know her.


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Jan 2021)

The night is ruined. I used minced beef for a bolognese sauce, it was too big to fit inside the rigatoni no matter how much I gently stirred the sauce in.
Pistol on the table job.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2021)

A girl can never have too many roast potatoes...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2021)

Oh, and I didn't put my blue wheelie bin out this evening, nor my black bag. There's not enough in either to warrant it.

Next week, collection days are back to the usual Tuesday.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2021)

Wheelie bin update - I had to move it out of the way this morning as I left for work before the bin men had been. I also had to move it out of the way when I got home as it had been uncharacteristically replaced neatly once emptied.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2021)

Oh, and could somebody please stop the rain. I'm fed up of having to dry my gloves, cap, buff and overshoes in the hot air dryer at work and then again on the radiators at home.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2021)

I have a


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2021)

Right, time for me to toodle pipski. Don't bother with the kipper, I'm not a breakfast person...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, time for me to toodle pipski. *Don't bother with the kipper,* I'm not a breakfast person...
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


What are we supposed to do with it now then!!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2021)

I can't believe it is Wednesday already .
My father gets his second vaccination today


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2021)

Morning .
I've got to go for a PSA test soon .


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is that what they sound like?


Yeah, but with a Japanese accent!


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Jan 2021)

Busy day today. I'm going to 'posh up' my shed with a chipboard, felt and carpet tiled floor!

Breakfast, then an early start I think...


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2021)

Can you get smokeless kippers ?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2021)

Drive through vaccinations! Will they replace the bristles with needles and you drive through in an open topped car ?


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2021)

Is it time for Billy White Socks to be attending Kitten School?


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Jan 2021)

Still raining!


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jan 2021)

Time for Breakfast with Beautiful Daughter, who wants to watch a "bike Video".

After negotiations we've agreed on this:


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2021)

Very frosty outside the shed office - looks like it's tried to rain/snow


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2021)

The garden has gone quiet after a female Sparrowhawk landed on our bird feeder .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2021)

Oops! Pressed the wrong button .
In other news. We have ordered a new tablet . They will send us an email when it arrives in store. Wouldn't it be good if we were relying on it for emails .


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Can you get smokeless kippers ?


You can, indeed! They're called Herring.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2021)

Bins have bin done. 

And thank you for my £25, Ernie


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2021)

Eating pineapple. Looks like rain blowing in, so will delay my walk for an hour or two


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Is it time for Billy White Socks to be attending Kitten School?
> 
> View attachment 567482


He is becoming more adventurous. He is standing on a chair with his front paws resting on a radiator staring out of our front window at the moment . He hasn't worked out that he can jump up onto the window sill yet.
This morning he had his set times for doing things. First of all when I went down to the kitchen he was set on a chair so it was hello cuddles. I gave him his food which he only ate a few bits . Next it was play time . Attack my feet and legs! Chase toys around the room and attack me if I tried to stroke him . 
When I came back from the doctors he had calmed down and wanted strokes.
I think he has now gone behind the settee to bed. We won't see him for hours now .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jan 2021)

More snow this morning, enough to blanket the ground. Kids working away on their school work. Wife cleaning out the guinea pigs. I may actually have 5 minutes to myself without being asked to fix computer issues, help with school work or 'just do this/that'.




No, I spoke too soon. Got to go. Duty calls.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Bins have bin done.
> 
> And thank you for my £25, Ernie


Milkman has forgotten us 6 months in a row, in fact he's never called


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2021)

The sun is making its 2021 debut this morning. It makes a difference, a real difference.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Can you get smokeless kippers ?


Most kippers nowadays are just dyed.


----------



## mybike (6 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I seem to remember an omnibus edition on Sundays at some point.
> 
> But I'd rather stick needles in my eyes than watch soaps.



Isn't MOTD a soap?


----------



## mybike (6 Jan 2021)

Ordered a part to repair wifey's computer on Christmas eve. Hadn't arrived on due date so enquired - "We're tier 4".


----------



## mybike (6 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's the day before Black Bin day, today.



..
And all through the house
...


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> Ordered a part to repair wifey's computer on Christmas eve. Hadn't arrived on due date so enquired - "We're tier 4".


oh not just the US is having trouble with the maI? you have my sympathies


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> ..
> And all through the house
> ...


maybe leave cookies & milk for the bin collector?


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2021)

getting next few sets of tooth aligners today $$$$$


----------



## mybike (6 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh not just the US is having trouble with the maI? you have my sympathies



Not so much the mail as they can't get into their warehouse to pack & post the part! An email warning of the delay would have been nice.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2021)

Maz's Christmas treat for the house arrived today, Sabatier 'Pluton' Poultry Shears, might have to buy a Chicken to celebrate'


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2021)

Our new bird feeders have arrived. I have filled one and put it out next to our other one . It should help stop the fighting over the perches.

We had 4 Greenfinches today . Word seems to be getting around .


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Maz's Christmas treat for the house arrived today, Sabatier 'Pluton' Poultry Shears, might have to buy a Chicken to celebrate'
> 
> View attachment 567507


Spatchcock time!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2021)

Soup heating up and eating chicken and coleslaw sandwiches


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2021)

I am taking a break from down-sizing/decluttering. It is very boring, and makes the house very untidy. When the house is very untidy I loose motivation to do other things. It could be a downward spiral.

There are more interesting things to be done, like planning what to do in the garden. I would like to continue practising/improving my language skills. I am currently reading one of Agatha Christie's novels, The Tuesday Club Murders ...... in French. I also have some editions of "Bien Dire" to exercise the grey cells.

In other news, both houses in this street that were for sale, are now sold subject to contract. 

Bob is going to the Vet this afternoon, as he has some bite marks on his back, just above this tail. I do not think this is a bite from another cat, as it is two puncture holes, about 5mm in diameter, and 5mm apart.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2021)

Grey, still and comparatively mild here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning, I have de-quarantined the shopping, taken down and put away the Christmas decorations since it it 12th Night, and won an auction on the Bay of E.

Almost time for lunch - soup and sandwiches methinks.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> What are we supposed to do with it now then!!



Someone will eat it, surely... I'm just not that fond of kippers. Smoked mackerel, and now you're talking...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2021)

Blue skies. Time for a walk


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Bob is going to the Vet this afternoon, as he has some bite marks on his back, just above this tail. I do not think this is a bite from another cat, as it is two puncture holes, about 5mm in diameter, and 5mm apart.



Goodness knows. I wouldn't rule it out though - punctures from cat bites can get very big very quickly. Fingers crossed for Bob xxx


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Spatchcock time!


Not only that sometimes I cook Tandoori Chicken and you need to remove the skin before marinating and also the feet and wingtips (they burn easy) before placing on a wire rack over a roasting tin and giving it 40-45 minutes in an oven set to 'flat out'


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Grey, still and comparatively mild here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> This morning, I have de-quarantined the shopping, taken down and put away the Christmas decorations* since it it 12th Night*, and won an auction on the Bay of E.
> 
> Almost time for lunch - soup and sandwiches methinks.


Nollaig na mBan or Old Christmas


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2021)

Three Kings or Epiphany here


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Jan 2021)

At last! Stopped raining going cycling without waterproofs. Huzzah!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2021)

Today is the day also for King Cake if you are French/Cajun American, where the King Cake is made, and a little baby Jesus is put in it when the cake is frosted. If your piece of cake has the _Bebe_,or _Feve_, you have to front the costs for the Mardi Gras party.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Nollaig na mBan or Old Christmas


Yep everything is down and (nearly) back in the attic, house looks bare now.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Yep everything is down and (nearly) back in the attic, house looks bare now.


Bad luck to take them down after today. You'd have to leave them up for the rest of the year, to avoid it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2021)

I still have thick ice and snow on my trees here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2021)

_I also still
have not seen the sun
in 2021._


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Jan 2021)

I can confirm it is still there albeit I only saw it briefly.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jan 2021)

Since the light snowfall this morning, we have had bright sunshine for most of the day. Looking at the forecast, next week is going to be warmer - up to 7ºC on Monday, woohoo!


----------



## fossyant (6 Jan 2021)

Bored. Work is very quiet. Stuff needs doing but waiting for others to pull data together before we can work on it. Everyone seems quiet TBH. Might pack up early and cook an early tea. Got a yellow sticker of a big piece of fillet beef - should have been £30, reduced to £20, so sliced it up into individual fillets !


----------



## postman (6 Jan 2021)

Knackered,it took two hours and a bit,to take down the tree.Pack all the stuff away,then clean polish Hoover the room.I am now sitting down and Mrs P is making a fancy coffee with her machine.My reward.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2021)

Have spent the afternoon out in the wood in the company of wheelbarrow and chainsaw working on the tangled mess the drainage board left along one edge. I have liberated two heaped wheelbarrows of ash logs, and there's still enough lying within easy-ish reach for at least two more. Then there's a whole stack of hazel to get going on.

Now sat down with a well earned  and a large lebkuchen heart covered in dark chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Today is the day also for King Cake if you are French/Cajun American, where the King Cake is made, and a little baby Jesus is put in it when the cake is frosted. If your piece of cake has the _Bebe_,or _Feve_, you have to front the costs for the Mardi Gras party.



Galette du Roi.

Sometimes I make one, sometimes I don't. Don't, as it happens this year. Here it's a dried bean in the cake, and the person who gets is is king or queen for the evening's festivities.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2021)

Chilly outside in the borough


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> An email warning of the delay would have been nice.


our company is working with a skeleton crew, most all of our stuff is delayed. we're begging for forgiveness & understanding. it's like ppl don't realize we're sick & dying like the rest of the country


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Bob is going to the Vet this afternoon, as he has some bite marks on his back, just above this tail. I do not think this is a bite from another cat, as it is two puncture holes, about 5mm in diameter, and 5mm apart.


hawk talons?


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Three Kings or Epiphany here


my Son's 25th birthday!


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> hawk talons?



There are some very large black birds of prey in trees near the end of the garden, Ravens I think.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2021)

Bob's temperature was normal. The puncture wounds do not seem infected. He is almost back to normal.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2021)

A search for pics of Raven talons came up with this. Could be a contender for the attacker.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2021)

Ernie is letting us have £125 this month


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2021)

Ernie gave me £50 this month. 

£30 will be spent on a concert ticket. Celtic Connections is on-line this year: Celtic Connections (vhx.tv)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Ernie is letting us have £125 this month


£50 reinvested.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> £50 reinvested.


All ours reinvested


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> A search for pics of Raven talons came up with this. Could be a contender for the attacker.


Wifey says, the other day, while on her walk, she saw a hawk swoop down & attack a squirrel on the ground. she didn't stick around but she says it looked like the hawk was winning


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2021)

The tuna is in the cats.

I am about to put turkey, cranberry sauce, roasties and veggies in me.


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Jan 2021)

Talking of cats, here's one for you cat lovers:



Some people really are clever, aren't they?


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jan 2021)

Looks like Dry January has ended early.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Looks like Dry January has ended early.


How's veganuary going, then? 😉


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2021)

Well, that was a nippy ride from work! - 1c ❄


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> How's veganuary going, then? 😉


I made it until about 5:30pm on New Year's Day when I succumbed to a meat feast pizza 🍽


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Ernie gave me £50 this month.
> 
> £30 will be spent on a concert ticket. Celtic Connections is on-line this year: Celtic Connections (vhx.tv)


Just £25 for me which is £25 more than last month. 

I spent £40 on tickets for two 'socially distanced' concerts at Cambridge Corn Exchange in January and February just before the area went into Tier 4. With a more severe lockdown now in effect until the end of February(ish) it looks like they're not going to happen


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

Am I totally bonkers to be excited by a stack of stock car magazines from nearly 40 years ago? 

Anyway, time for a


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> *Am I totally bonkers* to be excited by a stack of stock car magazines from nearly 40 years ago?
> 
> Anyway, time for a


I'm saying nowt!


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'm saying nowt!



Now that's a first, classic me old bean...


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Now that's a first, classic me old bean...


Playing it safe isn't new!


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Playing it safe isn't new!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


>


You're the one with the chainsaw, complete with new chain!


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're the one with the chainsaw, complete with new chain!



That I am, but I'm a good girl and obeying lockdown rules.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jan 2021)

Sorry, late to the mundane news, monitoring the insurrection, now looks to be over. I had a nice steak for dinner, and downloaded some image management software, as well as posting some letters for Mrs. GA. Now looks like the Senators are returning to Capitol Hill.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> That I am, but *I'm a good girl *and obeying lockdown rules.


You wouldn't tell porkies, would you?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You wouldn't tell porkies, would you?



Nope.  I'm totally saintly, me. 

But I do have pork pie.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nope.  I'm totally saintly, me.
> 
> But I do have pork pie.


Is it saying _"Eat Me, Eat Me*_?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is it saying _"Eat Me, Eat Me*_?



Well, it sings to me whenever I open the fridge...


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

Anyways, time to toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to toddle off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2021)

Good morning. 

My immediate future involves Marmite...


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2021)

A frosty good morning from the borough
Time to shake a leg


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A frosty good morning from the borough
> Time to shake a leg


Just make sure its your own! lol


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Just make sure its your own! lol


 Yep it's me own don't worry


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Just make sure its your own! lol





biggs682 said:


> Yep it's me own don't worry



He knows it's his because he keeps it locked up in the cupboard under the stairs.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> He knows it's his because he keeps it locked up in the cupboard under the stairs.



Lol the other one is clipped in ready to go


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2021)

Morning.
Hard freezing fog here this morning . I've been out and put the rest of our rubbish in the bin for collection.
Billy White socks has been too busy to say hello and have a cuddle, he's too busy practicing chasing and attacking things .
I've got to decide this morning whether to take my glasses back . I tried them briefly yesterday and found that the right hand lense is causing the problem . They seem fine close up for reading but when I look up and compare either side there is a difference . I would say that my eyes are better without glasses at longer distances . I just flipped them over so that the right is on the left and found that the left lens is better for my right eye .


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2021)

Beautiful Daughter has made an origami hat with me out of newspaper and is _extremely _excited about it...


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2021)

Little one came up and sat on my lap. My wife stroked him and off he went . Obviously he hasn't calmed down fully at the moment . He's busy looking out of the window at the moment .


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jan 2021)

Minus 4 when I got in the car this morning at 7:30


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> My immediate future involves Marmite...


Hunt, you've run out?


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hunt, you've run out?


Is he that lucky?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Is he that lucky?


Possible.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jan 2021)

-6 here, We saw the sun yesterday for a few minutes.
Electoral College has voted and had the votes accepted by the Congress.
Still Icy


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Electoral College has voted and had the votes accepted by the Congress.


Shame somebody had to die before they backed off


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2021)

We had a tiny sprinkle of snow some time after 5am this morning (bloody cats - of the five, the two buggers are the white and grey ragdolls - the grey ragdoll, the ginger ninja and our old tabby are well behaved).

Just started sprinkling snow again. No chance of getting out on the bike due to 'meetings'.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jan 2021)

My feet are cold in the shed office this morning !


----------



## pawl (7 Jan 2021)

Message from Mrs P Now has frost bitten index finger


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Message from Mrs P Now has frost bitten index finger
> View attachment 567709


Your tax disc is out of date


----------



## pawl (7 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Your tax disc is out of date




Shush don’t tell anyone Just thought I didn’t know I had to have a tax disc for a garden table.Who sneaked that law in🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2021)

Still foggy here. -2C.
I've been to the opticians. I will be going back in on Sunday. It seems that some other peeps have had problems .


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Shush don’t tell anyone Just thought I didn’t know I had to have a tax disc for a garden table.Who sneaked that law in🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️


It be them there Politicians, they are slipperier than a slippy thing that is very slippy whilst slipping in slip, no matter what colour rotisserie they where on their lapel.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Still foggy here. -2C.
> I've been to the opticians. I will be going back in on Sunday. It seems that some other peeps have had problems .


Are they varifocals? I'm convinced my right lens is very slightly too low, I think it should be about 1mm higher in the frame


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> -6 here, We saw the sun yesterday for a few minutes.Still Icy


gorgeous!


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Shush don’t tell anyone Just thought I didn’t know I had to have a tax disc for a garden table.Who sneaked that law in🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️🏴‍☠️



Maybe that's a benefit of Brexit? No more garden table tax...


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> My feet are cold in the shed office this morning !


I have the same problem in a regular heated office! last year I started looking into heated floor mats


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

Sunny, breezy and perishingly cold here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had an indoor morning doing general puttering around as I don't fancy being outside. Just as well I was in, because look what came in the post!







*SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jan 2021)

Had a knock on the door earlier. It was one of our neighbours to say that the hazard warning lights on the car were on. Very strange. The car hasn't been run since Monday. No signs that the car has been bumped either. How bizarre.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jan 2021)

Did you try to start it?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

Soup, sandwich, fruit and two  for lunch.

Shortly about to go and fill the log bins in the house. It's too damn cold for much else.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2021)

I was just watching A Place in the Country and they showed a ruined abbey in Yorkshire . I commented that a local abbey , Stanley Abbey doesn't exist, it's completely flattened . My wife said that the locals must have been better at robbing stone in those days .
Robbing b******s!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2021)

On the greyness chart it is definitely grey out today !


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Sunny, breezy and perishingly cold here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I have had an indoor morning doing general puttering around as I don't fancy being outside. Just as well I was in, because look what came in the post!
> 
> ...



I can't be snotty about that as I spend much of my free time making model trains and quite ridiculous steampunk machines...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Did you try to start it?


No, as it isn't the best at starting in the cold weather and I want to get the battery charger on it before trying to run it to avoid damaging the battery by boosting it. It'll take several hours to charge so figured I set it going in the morning. The car unlocked readily enough and the hazards switched off as soon as I pressed the button.


----------



## mybike (7 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Our new bird feeders have arrived. I have filled one and put it out next to our other one . It should help stop the fighting over the perches.
> 
> We had 4 Greenfinches today . Word seems to be getting around .



You do realise that this will attract more birds & the fighting will continue?


----------



## mybike (7 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Nollaig na mBan or Old Christmas



And 6th January is Christmas Day for the Eastern Churches.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2021)

-1c and freezing fog. What a lovely day to be driving a truck around the country..

Edit: it's - 2 now


----------



## mybike (7 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I still have thick ice and snow on my trees here.



Not so bad here.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

I just spent an hour in the garden doing stuff. Was wrapped up like Mrs Bibendum (base layer, mid layer, top layer) and still got chilled through. 

No fog here... yet.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can't be snotty about that as I spend much of my free time making model trains an quite ridiculous steampunk machines...



Nothing wrong whatsoever with any of that! 

I've catalogued the magazines, put them in protective sleeves and added them to the relevant section of archive. I will digitize the relevant bits over the weekend.


----------



## 12boy (7 Jan 2021)

Had Northern Flickers digging in the lawn for grubs. Unlike other woodpeckers they don't drill into trees so much although they will peel off some bark to get at larvae underneath. Nice to have a little free lawn aeration. Dry today and not much chance of snow for a week. Be good to get some riding in on non-studded tires.


----------



## mybike (7 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I just spent an hour in the garden doing stuff. Was wrapped up like Mrs Bibendum (base layer, mid layer, top layer) and still got chilled through.
> 
> No fog here... yet.



I have a down jacket, shame about the extremities.


----------



## DCLane (7 Jan 2021)

Snowing here in Dewsbury, Yorkshire. It's more entertaining than some of the assignments I've been reading today.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2021)

Ending the working day with IT issues 

Our printer has vanished from all devices without any warning and it's not allowing re connection


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> No, as it isn't the best at starting in the cold weather and I want to get the battery charger on it before trying to run it to avoid damaging the battery by boosting it. It'll take several hours to charge so figured I set it going in the morning. The car unlocked readily enough and the hazards switched off as soon as I pressed the button.


Could just be the something got very cold & set the alarm off, or conversely as it warmed up the internal sensor thought something had tripped


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Are they varifocals? I'm convinced my right lens is very slightly too low, I think it should be about 1mm higher in the frame


Yes they are fairly vocals. They tried measuring them . Not sure how accurate the system is . The prescription has altered from the last one .

It was strange to see twice as many people walking down our road than there actually were .


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Had a knock on the door earlier. It was one of our neighbours to say that the hazard warning lights on the car were on. Very strange. *The car hasn't been run since Monday*. No signs that the car has been bumped either. How bizarre.



Perhaps it wanted attention. A bit like busses always turning up together so they don't feel lonely.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jan 2021)

Open packet of spaghetti strategically placed in top cupboard. At least my cat finds it amusing


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Open packet of spaghetti strategically placed in top cupboard. At least my cat finds it amusing
> View attachment 567764


Pickup Stix.. I play that game with the grandkids


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2021)

Bin got emptied today


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Bin got emptied today


Mine should have been. I put it out last night but apparently they aren't coming until next Monday, according to other neighbours.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Mine should have been. I put it out last night but apparently they aren't coming until next Monday, according to other neighbours.


Can't beat neighbours for up to date news and gossip


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> On the greyness chart it is definitely grey out today !


Number!


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Can't beat neighbours for up to date news and gossip


If only they had told me yesterday though, it would have saved me going out in the freezing evening weather to put the thing out! Mind you, the guy next door who told me to put my bin out on the wrong day last week did the same... haha


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Jan 2021)

My new angle grinder didn't arrive today as it was expected to do. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow or Saturday.

I did get a kilo of putty yesterday though (a day early), so that's two parcels down and two to go.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Bin got emptied today



Our dustbin lorry _reversed _up the street today.

We don't know why.


----------



## tyred (7 Jan 2021)

Pavements covered in black ice and very dangerous. I cut my six mile walk short in the interests of not breaking my hip.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our dustbin lorry _reversed _up the street today.


that's pretty dangerous


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> My new angle grinder didn't arrive today as it was expected to do. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow or Saturday.


love angle grinders!


----------



## tyred (7 Jan 2021)

I'm having my ration of dark chocolate digestive biscuits.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

A sort of raid-the-fridge supper here tonight...

Prawn cocktail, sliced avocado, some cold steamed veggies and bread & butter, followed by raspberries and whipped cream.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> I have a down jacket, shame about the extremities.



That's too poncy for gardening in...


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's too poncy for gardening in...



You've never heard of "dressing down"?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You've never heard of "dressing down"?



What, you mean I should leave the tiara in the house when I'm sawing logs?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You've never heard of "dressing down"?


Will you be dispensing the dressing down?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2021)

Around zero, but lovely in the sun today.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our dustbin lorry _reversed _up the street today.
> 
> We don't know why.


To save it turning around ?


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> What, you mean I should leave the tiara in the house when I'm sawing logs?


You absolutely must maintain standards dearie.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> You absolutely must maintain standards dearie.



Indeed. 

Though I do have to dispense with the signet ring. It doesn't fit under gardening gloves.


----------



## Beebo (7 Jan 2021)

We received 7 Christmas cards yesterday, one today and a Christmas present that was posted on 10th December. 
Royal Mail seem to be having huge problems.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our dustbin lorry _reversed _up the street today.
> 
> We don't know why.





biggs682 said:


> To save it turning around ?


Ours, recycling & bin, reverse onto the street since one reversed at speed into a parked car, writing it off.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Ours, recycling & bin, reverse onto the street since one reversed at speed into a parked car, writing it off.


That wasn't good for the car owner


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> That wasn't good for the car owner


Bin lorry driver didn't hang around, but the incident was caught on CCTV.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

A song for the current time!

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TwtfTX5HsVU


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2021)

-4c outside at the moment.. And dark. At least the freezing fog has gone and fogged off!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> -4c outside at the moment.. And dark. At least the freezing fog has gone and fogged off!


It's to get colder before it warms up.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's to get colder before it warms up.


Or warmer before it gets colder.. ❄


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Or warmer before it gets colder.. ❄


Long term view?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Had Northern Flickers digging in the lawn for grubs. Unlike other woodpeckers they don't drill into trees so much although they will peel off some bark to get at larvae underneath. Nice to have a little free lawn aeration. Dry today and not much chance of snow for a week. Be good to get some riding in on non-studded tires.


The green woodpeckers here are pretty much ground feeders. I'm fact I'm not sure that they even bother with tree bark.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jan 2021)

I am waiting for the pot pies to be done baking.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am waiting for the pot pies to be done baking.


How long before they're done?


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> How long before they're done?



You have the midnight munchies @classic33 ?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2021)

Need a weee


----------



## 12boy (8 Jan 2021)

Gravity aided....are you willing to share....only about a 1000 miles away.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> You have the midnight munchies @classic33 ?


I'll eat anytime of the day. 
Morning, noon or night.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2021)

Sleepy Reynard.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Sleepy Reynard.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


You'll not be having something to eat then I take it.

Sithi


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2021)

It's snowing!
Carries on as it is, we may have as much as 1/2 an inch of it by sun up.


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jan 2021)

Still awake Pah!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> A song for the current time!
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TwtfTX5HsVU



Nice reworking of a 'Goats Don't Shave' song, I wonder how many others actually own a copy of the original song.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2021)

Well I made it to Friday so that's good 
Another dark and frosty start to the day outside here in the borough


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jan 2021)

Morning. I will withhold comment on whether it is good or not.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2021)

Beebo said:


> We received 7 Christmas cards yesterday, one today and a Christmas present that was posted on 10th December.
> Royal Mail seem to be having huge problems.


Management! 
Too much pressure on the workers causing a lot to leave . New recruits not sticking it .
Workers told that mail piling up in the office had to be left due to prioritizing other mail. First Class letters were left undelivered .
I have heard this from workers on the verge of leaving .


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2021)

I'm up. One day of work to get through then 11 off 😎


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2021)

Morning.
I'm slowly getting used to the new routine. Quick morning cuddle before getting his breakfast . A few nibbles before playing "Your turn!". We take it in turn to bat whatever toy is in play at the time . This game can go on for ages. I haven't got the stamina to play for long .
He is like a rocket shooting up and down our kitchen. He will make a good mouser !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2021)

Ooh! Spain was cold! -35.5 C !


----------



## tyred (8 Jan 2021)

A light layer of snow this morning when I was out for my walk


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2021)

If I annexe the green in front of our house I could claim 2 Ravens in the garden bird watch .


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2021)

I'm going to make a couple of nesting boxes for the birdies, soon.


----------



## tyred (8 Jan 2021)

I had lemon and lime marmalade on my toast this morning. First time in years. It is nice


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> I had lemon and lime marmalade on my toast this morning. First time in years. It is nice



First time of eating this combination in years, or the first time it tasted nice in years?
If the latter, why did you keep eating it?


----------



## tyred (8 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> First time of eating this combination in years, or the first time it tasted nice in years?
> If the latter, why did you keep eating it?


First time of eating lemon and lime marmalade in years.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> First time of eating lemon and lime marmalade in years.



Thanks for clearing that up: so much confusion before my morning cup of tea...


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2021)

My wife is setting up the new taptop we got yesterday via crick and correct.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2021)

Oh goody ! I can play poo sticks again .


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Oh goody ! I can play poo sticks again .


That reminds me I have one to do for the NHS


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> Gravity aided....are you willing to share....only about a 1000 miles away.


They'd be cold, by the time I got to Casper. Marie Callender made them, not me, so she may have left some at the grocery store or restaurant for you.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> How long before they're done?


One hour, 15 minutes


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> One hour, 15 minutes


You're still cooking them!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife is setting up the new taptop we got yesterday via crick and correct.


I spent most of yesterday setting up a new laptop. It gave me a headache but it's almost fully marmoset friendly.

Meanwhile, because I'd spent the day in combat with Microsoft, my mother had to mess up her Skype after doing something to her security settings, so I've sorted that this morning while she slept.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2021)

Still can't get my MacBook to recognise our printer all good yesterday then it disappeared and can't find it


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2021)

Still, murky and very cold here chez Casa Reynard.

So not in the mood to do anything outside, so have had a kitchen morning and got a batch of sweet potato, parsnip and chickpea tikka masala on the go.  And I'm going to do some Naan bread to go with it. 

Also been going through that lot of magazines I bought. Three are very definitely of use to me, still need to check the other four a bit more closely. I really only wanted the one with Paul on the cover, but the guy didn't want to split the batch as he wanted shot. In any case, I thought it was worth a punt anyway because a) they were a good price and b) they're all in the right time frame.

There's an interesting (read funny) Barry Lee advert on the back of a couple of them.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Still can't get my MacBook to recognise our printer all good yesterday then it disappeared and can't find it


have you tried a wire?


----------



## postman (8 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife is setting up the new taptop we got yesterday via crick and correct.


Is it Japanese.


----------



## postman (8 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife is setting up the new taptop we got yesterday via crick and correct.


Is it Japanese.


----------



## postman (8 Jan 2021)

Well that's a first.How did that happen.


----------



## postman (8 Jan 2021)

I'll be back.Some ironing has been left at the side of me.Just a hint I think I have done nothing all day.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> have you tried a wire?


No as we don't have one with the correct end for the printer 
And not convinced it will work with a cable


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2021)

Hmm,

I'm changing my San Marco Regal on the Ribble 653 as it's a 'little' tatty. Just had delivered a smart Charge Spoon (they suit my bum, had one before) but looked on ebay and the Regal's are fetching stupid money....


----------



## Speicher (8 Jan 2021)

I am very pleased with my new Roberts CD player, good sound, easy to operate and with snooze function. I need to read the hinstructions to work out how to get a good radio channel. Any suggestions? Mostly music, and no inane chatter please.


----------



## tyred (8 Jan 2021)

Hail showers

No doubt my uncle will use this cold spell to argue that there is no such thing as global warming again...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Well that's a first.How did that happen.


And a second.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2021)

I have been unable find to an issue of Autosport that I know I have - it contains a particular article that I am in need of right now. Looked high and low and sideways and upside down, but it's nowhere to be seen.

So I have bought a replacement copy on the Bay of E.

What's the bet I'll find my original copy when the replacement turns up...


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2021)

Anyways, it's bloody  here. I've topped up the wood bins in the house and am taking Poppy and Lexi's advice and hunkering down for the rest of the day.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2021)

We took Billy White Socks down to have an injection this morning . He is now fast asleep on my lap .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, it's bloody  here. I've topped up the wood bins in the house and am taking Poppy and Lexi's advice and hunkering down for the rest of the day.


It sounds like a good time for a hot chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It sounds like a good time for a hot chocolate.



It does, but I'll be sticking to tea.

There is just enough milk in the fridge till tomorrow if I have tea, but there's not enough for a hot choccy, and I can't be bothered to go to the utility room behind the garage to get another bottle, especially as it involves going outside. 

Now I could make a hot choccy with double cream, but I'm not so sure that's a good idea...


----------



## Phaeton (8 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> There's an interesting (read funny) Barry Lee advert on the back of a couple of them.


That's a name I hadn't heard in a long time


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 Jan 2021)

My cat has started eating the litter from her litter tray! Wassallabout?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> My cat has started eating the litter from her litter tray! Wassallabout?


Didn't those old Crunchie ads come on on a Friday?


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> I am very pleased with my new Roberts CD player, good sound, easy to operate and with snooze function. I need to read the instructions to work out how to get a good radio channel. Any suggestions? Mostly music, and no inane chatter plea


is there a scan feature?


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2021)

The cats have been fed. Apparently the right hand side of the tin of Gourmet is better than the left hand side of the tin. 

Anyways, soon to be time to feed me. Curry is simmering away in the crock pot, garlic & mint raita is made, I've just put the rice cooker on, and I'll shortly be doing some naan bread once the baking stone in the oven is hot enough.

I love curry nights.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2021)

Well that was a funny old working week .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was a funny old working week .


Reward yourself with a funny old weekend. It's all been a bit funny chez maison marmouset since late February 2020.


----------



## tyred (8 Jan 2021)

There's a moth that seems to come from somewhere and is determined to smash it's brains in against the lightbulb.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Bins have bin done.
> 
> And thank you for my £25, Ernie



Ernie stiffed me for the second month in a row. 
What have I done?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> There's a moth that seems to come from somewhere and is determined to smash it's brains in against the lightbulb.


We can be sure that it definitely comes from somewhere and we know where it's going. That's moths for you.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2021)

Time for a  and a mince pie.


----------



## slowmotion (8 Jan 2021)

A friend who teaches English to young teenagers did a survey of her pupils at the end of the last lockdown. "What did you miss?". A surprising number said that they missed the Wembley IKEA superstore being open. It turned out that one of their favourite activities was playing Hide and Seek in different furniture departments while the hordes of shoppers milled about outside their hiding places.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> My cat has started eating the litter from her litter tray! Wassallabout?


Worms?


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We took Billy White Socks down to have an injection this morning . He is now fast asleep on my lap .


White Sox, not such a good name around here...


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> White Sox, not such a good name around here...
> View attachment 568006


Is that one in the second row, over the left shoulder, real or a dummy.
Face shape seems wrong.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> A friend who teaches English to young teenagers did a survey of her pupils at the end of the last lockdown. "What did you miss?". A surprising number said that they missed the Wembley IKEA superstore being open. It turned out that one of their favourite activities was playing Hide and Seek in different furniture departments while the hordes of shoppers milled about outside their hiding places.


Have they found the winner yet?


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We can be sure that it definitely comes from somewhere and we know where it's going. That's moths for you.


Predictable. And stupid. Sounds like that one doesn't have many brains to smash.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We can be sure that it definitely comes from somewhere and we know where it's going. That's moths for you.


It reminds me of the Tommy Cooper joke about a moth.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It reminds me of the Tommy Cooper joke about a moth.


Go on, remind me!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2021)

Morning.
I've just been downstairs to make a  and to feed the little one who is too busy to eat . He is racing around the room chasing toys . Too busy for a cuddle but wanted me to join in by throwing the toys for him to chase . He especially likes it if the toy gets into an awkward place where it is tricky to get to , it makes it more realistic like it is trying to hide from him.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Go on, remind me!


A man walked into a doctor's.
What seems to be the problem ?
Well doctor I think I'm a moth .
Why do you think that ?
Well I saw your light was on so I just popped in !


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2021)

Morning y'all 
Bit strange day outside almost clear blue sky now the overnight mist has gone . No sign of frost on grass , rooftops , cars but a layer of ice on the bird bath has formed overnight after being cleaned yesterday afternoon. 
Sorely tempted to go for a ride but not if icy


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2021)

It's grey here just like yesterday.
Being in a dip usually means that it can stay like this all day . Marshfield on the other hand may be basking in glorious sunshine as it is higher up .


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Bit strange day outside almost clear blue sky now the overnight mist has gone . No sign of frost on grass , rooftops , cars but a layer of ice on the bird bath has formed overnight after being cleaned yesterday afternoon.
> Sorely tempted to go for a ride but not if icy


The sound of a neighbour scraping ice confirm that i am staying in bed for a while


----------



## DCLane (9 Jan 2021)

Breakfast then off for a ride to see if the Schwalbe Winter Spike road tyres are a patch on the Schwalbe Ice Spiker's I had for the MTB. I'm guessing "no" but they had 240 spikes per tyres whereas these are only 118 and bigger.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jan 2021)

Sun is shining brightly here, but it's still -2 degrees, kit car brakes are calling for my attention so I'm going to brave it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2021)

The sun's fighting with the mist here. For now, it's looking like a draw.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Breakfast then off for a ride to see if the Schwalbe Winter Spike road tyres are a patch on the Schwalbe Ice Spiker's I had for the MTB. I'm guessing "no" but they had 240 spikes per tyres whereas these are only 118 and bigger.



They will roll better.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2021)

Misty and frosty here. Both cars need a good wash today.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2021)

Frost has descended since 8 am


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Misty and frosty here. Both cars need a good wash today.



Very misty here now, it was clear when I got up, boiler men here this morning fitting a new boiler.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2021)

Rather chilly ride on the CX, this morning! (Last night's ride from work was a balmy 0c)
-2, feels like - 4,now,apparently!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2021)

Seen a couple of plod cars sat in unusual places


----------



## DCLane (9 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> They will roll better.



Agreed, and they're better than I thought. Or better than I am


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> is there a scan feature?



Yes, there is a scan feature. I have read the instructions. It will scan for stations and add new ones to the list in the radio. FM stations can be scanned, and it will stop when there is a strong signal. If there is enough RDS info, then the name of the station will be shown.

The above is included in "Step One - Plug in and Play Radio". 

Step Four is Play audio files vis USB or Bluetooth.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Seen a couple of plod cars sat in unusual places


Visible presence.. I've seen a few extra dotted around the place, too. 
I do have a letter from my company to say that I'm allowed out in case I'm pulled over 😁


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is that one in the second row, over the left shoulder, real or a dummy.
> Face shape seems wrong.


I think he's wearing a buff, or neck gaiter of some sort. That being said, he's also a Sox fan.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think he's wearing a buff, or neck gaiter of some sort. That being said, he's also a Sox fan.


And that last part could explain everything?


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> And that last part could explain everything?


Yesiree Bob!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2021)

I thought I would let you all see what our new laptop was like but I couldn't remember my password . I must have written it down in a diary somewhere but which one ? 
It's too early in the morning to go about coming up with a new password so you will just have to put up with my old tablet .


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Step Four is Play audio files vis USB or Bluetooth.


if you don't have any songs on a usb memory stick or a phone then just ignore that


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I do have a letter from my company to say that I'm allowed out in case I'm pulled over 😁



Just got find one that can read English language


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2021)

Back near Freiburg ready for work on Monday.

Landlady had fitted lights with motion sensors around the side of the house so I don't crash into things in the dark, and filled to wood bin for my apartment, bless her.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> if you don't have any songs on a usb memory stick or a phone then just ignore that



Yes, I will be ignoring that section for now. 

I have understood the section about playing a cd, and will not normally use the alarm function.


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife isn't happy with a knitting pattern that she bought . It is a pullover for me . She's angry that she is having to correct a lot of mistakes which a novice wouldn't recognize . She's also angry because she paid quite a bit for it .
> I think someone is going to get an earful !



I have knitted pullovers and got stuck on the sewing up stage. Gradually I am trying to tackle that. Mainly by knitting top down jumpers. I now have problem with sleeve length. 

Can you please ask Mrs Illaveago if the sleeves on hand-knitted jumpers tend to get longer or shorter after you have worn them a couple of times.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2021)

It is very cold here chez Casa Reynard, and the rest of the world seems to have disappeared.

I'm curled up by the fire watching Stoke v Leicester in the FA Cup.

I made a big cauldron of turkey noodle soup this morning, using one of the tubs of turkey gravy I bought on sticker last week. I'll be having some for supper.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back near Freiburg ready for work on Monday.
> 
> Landlady had fitted lights with motion sensors around the side of the house so I don't crash into things in the dark, and filled to wood bin for my apartment, bless her.


Does Freiburg still have storks nesting on the chimney pots? 🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Does Freiburg still have storks nesting on the chimney pots? 🤔



No, they've all gone to Morocco (I think) for the winter.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2021)

Filet Steak ragu for tea, and duck ragu tomorrow. Same recipe I did before Christmas after watching Saturday Morning TV. Quite boozy as needs half a bottle of good Italian wine and a big glug of port. Does get simmered for an hour ! The filet I got last weekend on 'yellow sticker' for a big piece of it - got 7 good portions for £20. The smell is driving me crazy as we're the hour of simmering. Leo (cat) hasn't moved out of the kitchen - I think he want's some.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, they've all gone to Morocco (I think) for the winter.


They'll probably not be the ones I saw, anyway. I was last in Freiburg in about 1967


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jan 2021)

It seems that tonight I'm having my 94 yo nans bacon and egg pie.

I'm not sure what to expect. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (9 Jan 2021)

Unbelievably, Swindon Town are live on Sky Sports this evening. 

So I’ve just put my current wheel build to one side and am settling down for some abject misery and disappointment.

Looking at the fog forming outside I hope we’ve found a nice all-grey away kit.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2021)

Settiling down with a  to watch Arsenal v Newcastle.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Filet Steak ragu for tea, and duck ragu tomorrow. Same recipe I did before Christmas after watching Saturday Morning TV. Quite boozy as needs half a bottle of good Italian wine and a big glug of port. Does get simmered for an hour ! The filet I got last weekend on 'yellow sticker' for a big piece of it - got 7 good portions for £20. The smell is driving me crazy as we're the hour of simmering. Leo (cat) hasn't moved out of the kitchen - I think he want's some.



What, you mean you didn't give Leo some before you started cooking? Poor cat... Shame on you!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have knitted pullovers and got stuck on the sewing up stage. Gradually I am trying to tackle that. Mainly by knitting top down jumpers. I now have problem with sleeve length.
> 
> Can you please ask Mrs Illaveago if the sleeves on hand-knitted jumpers tend to get longer or shorter after you have worn them a couple of times.


SWMBO said that it is difficult to judge where the armpits are going to be so it is best to make the sleeves longer and roll up the cuffs if necessary .


----------



## Speicher (9 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> SWMBO said that it is difficult to judge where the armpits are going to be so it is best to make the sleeves longer and roll up the cuffs if necessary .



Thank you


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> What, you mean you didn't give Leo some before you started cooking? Poor cat... Shame on you!



He's had some of the panchetta !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Thank you


My wife is trying to knit me a pullover in a blue wool similar colour to Caesium blue of my Jaguar . Little one is helping her by purring whilst kneeding the ball of wool .


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> He's had some of the panchetta !



I'll let you off... This time.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'll let you off... This time.



The posh cat's have had none. We're watching what the 'baby' ragdoll is eating as she's a right gready pig - she's piled on the weight.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2021)

MrsPete says my dumplings were tasteless 😔


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jan 2021)

Lovely outing in freezing fog, around -1C to -2C. Ice forming on glasses, beanie, gloves, jacket. You get the idea. But clothing perfect and no cold hands or feet.
95% gritted roads and cycle tracks with a bit of easy off road.


----------



## Moon bunny (9 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete says my dumplings were tasteless 😔


Like the joke HWMBO has just banned me from posting in Drago’s _During the war _thread.


----------



## mybike (9 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Ending the working day with IT issues
> 
> Our printer has vanished from all devices without any warning and it's not allowing re connection



It's sulking.


----------



## mybike (9 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's too poncy for gardening in...



Yeah, it doesn't do to get it wet or dirty.


----------



## mybike (9 Jan 2021)

My wife's Lenovo is back together after I replaced its casing. I only had 3 screws left over.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> My wife's Lenovo is back together after I replaced its casing. I only had 3 screws left over.


4 left would be a problem. 3 should be OK 👍🏼


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2021)

Waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! 

Into round four we Gooners go.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!
> 
> Into round four we Gooners go.


Brilliant film


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jan 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> It seems that tonight I'm having my 94 yo nans bacon and egg pie.
> 
> I'm not sure what to expect.
> 
> Fingers crossed.



Well it seems to be a quiche sort of thing with a pie lid.. And the traditional wartime lack of flavour.
May we have many more from this strong lady.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Waheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!
> 
> Into round four we Gooners go.



As if the seasons gonna finish naturally.....


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> As if the seasons gonna finish naturally.....



Well, one game at a time, I suppose.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2021)

Supper of turkey noodle soup, scotch egg and the last of the raspberries with the last of the cream.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Supper of turkey noodle soup, scotch egg and the last of the raspberries with the last of the cream.



Stick that in a blender and get back to us if you can....


----------



## postman (9 Jan 2021)

Your day been bad.Not as bad as my mate.His cat is ill.Cat has had a scan no jokes please,found kidney problem.Pills given and a two night stay at the surgery.The bill £840-11p.No insurance.He is waiting for a breakdown of the bill.


----------



## dave r (9 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Your day been bad.Not as bad as my mate.His cat is ill.Cat has had a scan no jokes please,found kidney problem.Pills given and a two night stay at the surgery.The bill £840-11p.No insurance.He is waiting for a breakdown of the bill.



Theres a news report somewhere, sorry I cant find it again, woman's dog found and ate some cannabis during a walk , dog ended up needing treatment by the vet and an overnight stay, bill came to over £700.


----------



## DCLane (9 Jan 2021)

Ouch! @postman 

One of my son's two cats was ill last month. Fortunately the insurance we've been paying for almost 10 years paid out on the £700 bill. Yes, the insurance payments for the time period was close (I think we've paid about £550 in insurance for the moggy) but it could've been worse.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (9 Jan 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Unbelievably, Swindon Town are live on Sky Sports this evening.
> 
> So I’ve just put my current wheel build to one side and am settling down for some abject misery and disappointment.
> 
> Looking at the fog forming outside I hope we’ve found a nice all-grey away kit.



Well I never. Swindon won 2-3 away from home. Wasn’t expecting that.

If they’d have scored any more, I may have started a nosebleed.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jan 2021)

In complete contrast to the week's commuting weather it was clear, blue, sunshine filled skies in this corner of Suffolk today.

Having not used the car since Christmas Eve, I was surprised to find that it started without too much effort once the heavy frost had lifted, so I took it for a run up to Stowmarket and back to put a bit of charge back into the battery. 

A late afternoon bike ride followed, but I should have worn thermal long johns as the temperature dropped quite quickly when the sun set and some delicate parts directly in the airflow went into hiding!


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2021)

Cat on lap, check.
Fire crackling away merrily, check.
Nice hot , check.
MOTD on the telly, check.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cat on lap, check.
> Fire crackling away merrily, check.
> Nice hot , check.
> MOTD on the telly, check.


I’ve got the ipad on my lap so poor Molly is just sitting wondering if I might move it soon.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve got the ipad on my lap so poor Molly is just sitting wondering if I might move it soon.
> 
> View attachment 568175



Awh, she does look rather woebegone, doesn't she... 

I've found a solution to this issue. I am currently sat on the footstool, with the laptop on the armchair and cat on the lap.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Awh, she does look rather woebegone, doesn't she...
> 
> I've found a solution to this issue. I am currently sat on the footstool, with the laptop on the armchair and cat on the lap.


Soon be bedtime anyway then she’ll be under the duvet curled up at the back of my knees.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Soon be bedtime anyway then she’ll be under the duvet curled up at the back of my knees.



Mmmmm, a self-heating, vibrating hot water bottle!  Just the ticket for a cold winter's night.

All the Siamese and Orientals I know are suckers for warm spaces to curl up in.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, a self-heating, vibrating hot water bottle!
> 
> All the Siamese and Orientals I know are suckers for warm spaces to curl up in.


She’s a licker too, so my legs usually get a wash!


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> She’s a licker too, so my legs usually get a wash!



And an exfoliation - if Lexi's tongue is anything to go by. 

Lexi is a licker, but she prefers to do faces and forearms.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

I have just enacted complete carnage on a pack of chocolate covered rice cakes.

Oops.

I had teh munchies.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jan 2021)

I woke up early but I'm now going back to bed. BBC Radio 3 can be pretty restful on a Sunday morning.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jan 2021)

Morning. The Met Office app says that today’s temperature will rise to 6 degrees C. Woohoo!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2021)

I'm nearly up..


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm nearly up..



Same here and the sky is gradually going pinkish 
Another frosty start outside


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2021)

I'm up now.
The 2" thick disc of ice that I levered out of the bird bath 3 days ago still hasn't thawed.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2021)

Same here @PeteXXX 











First cuppa 🍵 downed tempted to go and get e second one  as I don't think I will be going out anytime soon.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2021)

Morning.
It ain't half foggy out there !
I've been downstairs and fed the little one . I'm beginning to learn the new routine . Say hello , then breakfast, playtime, no cuddles allowed just a casual brush past . We played go fetch! He actually brought a toy back for me to throw again ! 
I was too slow in closing the door before carrying up the hot drinks . He has been investigating our bedroom . At first he didn't pay any notice of the other kitten in the mirror but that soon went as he tried to out for it by attacking it underneath . He noticed that we were also in the mirror so he might have twigged it .
He is now off exploring .


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jan 2021)

Overslept this morning: it's daylight out but a bit cold.

I'm hoping the sun will make it around to the south facing windows soon and warm things up a bit: I've had to light the wood burning stove already.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Morning. The Met Office app says that today’s temperature will rise to 6 degrees C. Woohoo!


It needs to it's v cold here this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Same here and the sky is gradually going pinkish



Now starting to cloud over.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Same here @PeteXXX
> 
> View attachment 568188
> 
> ...


I'd check your thawmometer before going out.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd check your thawmometer before going out.


I have just fed the birds and the bird bath is still frozen solid so not going anywhere


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jan 2021)

Morning all. The sunshine appears to have gone, but left the cold behind. 

Time for a 2nd coffee.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jan 2021)

Just got back from Morrisons where Heinz Spaghetti hoops were £2.70 per pack of 4 cans or £0.50p per can if bought individually


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jan 2021)

The sun has finally reached the windows and it's warming up a treat.

I'm changing to snow spikes on the commuter ready for next week...


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Just got back from Morrisons where Heinz Spaghetti hoops were £2.70 per pack of 4 cans or £0.50p per can if bought individually


Wonder how many just shoved the pack of 4 in their trolley automatically assuming they were cheaper.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder how many just shoved the pack of 4 in their trolley automatically assuming they were cheaper.


Quite a few I would suspect, I did, until I did a double take


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jan 2021)

As the temperamental Zafira a) hasn't been run for 6 days; and b) has been sat on the drive in below freezing temperatures for most of the week; I have put the battery on charge. The 25% light is flashing meaning the starting charge is somewhere between 0 and 25%. A slow charge won't damage the battery, not being completely dead should mean the battery will be fine once charged, and we should have a car that starts in the morning. Hopefully, it'll finish charging by tonight. 

Fingers crossed. 🤞


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> As the temperamental Zafira a) hasn't been run for 6 days; and b) has been sat on the drive in below freezing temperatures for most of the week; I have put the battery on charge. The 25% light is flashing meaning the starting charge is somewhere between 0 and 25%. A slow charge won't damage the battery, not being completely dead should mean the battery will be fine once charged, and we should have a car that starts in the morning. Hopefully, it'll finish charging by tonight.
> 
> Fingers crossed. 🤞


Just had to buy a new one for the Rav4, not bad this one had lasted 6 years in our ownership & no idea how old it was then, it'd been giving a few signs over the last month, but last Saturday's minus 4 killed it. New Yuasa battery fitted earlier in the week.


----------



## mybike (10 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 4 left would be a problem. 3 should be OK 👍🏼



It also rattles.


----------



## mybike (10 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Just got back from Morrisons where Heinz Spaghetti hoops were £2.70 per pack of 4 cans or £0.50p per can if bought individually



I thought only Tescos did that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The sun has finally reached the windows and it's warming up a treat.
> 
> I'm changing to snow spikes on the commuter ready for next week...



Snow spikes fitted. I've noticed that one of the brackets connecting the luggage rack to the frame is interfering with the rear brake, so I'm hoping I can get away with just one bracket until I sort out the problem more permanently; a functioning rear brake being rather important in current conditions...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2021)

Nice walk around local cycle / shared path a lot busier than normal


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Jan 2021)

Very pleased with how my beard is coming on. Will be in ZZ Top territory in a while. 😎


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jan 2021)

Lovely out there.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

Well, the world has reappeared after two days. Still pretty cold though here chez Casa Reynard. It was sunny this morning, but now it's clouded over

I spent the morning sawing and hauling firewood, and I've had a lunch that consisted of turkey noodle soup, a sandwich with lox and a schmear, a tangerine and two 

Am now settling down to an afternoon of watching the football and snooker.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Jan 2021)

Not simultaneously I presume.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Not simultaneously I presume.



Snooker and football?

Got one on the telly and one on the laptop. But then this girl likes to multi-task


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2021)

I've got a sleeping Puddy Tat on my lap!


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've got a sleeping Puddy Tat on my lap!



Ah. You are incaPUSSitated.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

Just been to the garage to bring wood in to fill the bins in the house.

It is definitely nowhere near as pleasant (!) outside as it was earlier. In fact, it's bloody


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Morning. The Met Office app says that today’s temperature will rise to 6 degrees C. Woohoo!


I think the Met Office got it wrong again. It's bl**dy cold outside and has been all afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2021)

Going outside to start cooking the tea on the patio slabs seeing as it's warmed up


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

Looks like Marine v Spurs is going to end up as a cricket score. 

On the upsides, I have a  and a couple of lindor thingies.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Jan 2021)

Doom Bar and monkey nuts but no sport.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

I am contemplating making a scratch-built (static) model of a Colin Higman-built Superstox.

Accurate drawings first to start; I have enough photos, plus I can google the technical regs. Am thinking wooden chassis with card & papier mache bodywork, and then paint and varnish to finish. And maybe wire to add some extra details.

Wonder if @Andy in Germany could advise as I've not tackled anything like this before.

Am anticipating a finished model that's about a foot long.


----------



## Speicher (10 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Looks like Marine v Spurs is going to end up as a cricket score.
> 
> On the upsides, I have a  and a couple of lindor thingies.



In the unlikely event that you end up with too many Lindor thingies, please lob them in this direction.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2021)

@Reynard With the amount of timber you've been logging, you could make a life-size replica!


----------



## Speicher (10 Jan 2021)

I am watching the football, and have a question. If the score stays as it is now, should Marine be pleased with that score, or should Tottingham be disappointed that they did not get more goals?


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @Reynard With the amount of timber you've been logging, you could make a life-size replica!



Yebbut... It wooden go!


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> In the unlikely event that you end up with too many Lindor thingies, please lob them in this direction.



Are you telling me you would like a box from the case I've just cracked open?


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> I am watching the football, and have a question. If the score stays as it is now, should Marine be pleased with that score, or should Tottingham be disappointed that they did not get more goals?



Spurs are putting the kids on now, so I think that will be (mostly) that.


----------



## Speicher (10 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Are you telling me you would like a box from the case I've just cracked open?



So kind of you, thank you

Yours 
Wol
Third Oak on the Left
Hundred Acre Wood


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> So kind of you, thank you
> 
> Yours
> Wol
> ...



They are the nutty ones. 

*INCOMING*


----------



## Phaeton (10 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I think the Met Office got it wrong again. It's bl**dy cold outside and has been all afternoon.


Not sure here at one put the sun was really beaming down, had to take the padded jacket off when working on the car.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am contemplating making a scratch-built (static) model of a Colin Higman-built Superstox.
> 
> Accurate drawings first to start; I have enough photos, plus I can google the technical regs. Am thinking wooden chassis with card & papier mache bodywork, and then paint and varnish to finish. And maybe wire to add some extra details.
> 
> ...



Something like this?


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Something like this?
> 
> View attachment 568329



That's a fairly current Superstox.  This is the one I'm trying to replicate:






i.e. the #221, btw, not the #18 on the trailer. Fortunately a lot less complicated to model than the newer cars.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's a fairly current Superstox.  This is the one I'm trying to replicate:
> 
> View attachment 568332
> 
> ...



Looking at the style it appears to be a chassis frame with a thin skin over it for cosmetic purposes. The easiest way to build it would be to copy the construction in the model.

If I was making it with card I'd make laminated strips of thick card like mounting board to make the bars that form the chassis frame. I'd glue them together with superglue then also coat the outside with superglue so it sets solid. It's best to do this in a well ventilated room for obvious reasons.

The areas under the hood won't be visible so I'd make the basic form with the thick card and then cover it with a skin from thinner card to make the shape. When making a three wheeled racing car a while back (for reasons which are not obvious but doubtless seemed valid at the time) I used this approach. You can see it in this picture where the small former at the back of the car is still visible. You can then cover it with a "skin" of thinner card as with the prototype.

The wheels may be a challenge. Personally I'd make solid discs and paint the "holes" later, although the tyres can be made with thin card rolled around the wheel and superglued as before then filed/sanded to shape: the challenge will be getting them the same shape, especially after inhaling those lovely superglue fumes. You'll probably spend more on superglue than card for the project.

Painting will be fun too...

Hope that helps. Let me know if I've not explained some points very well...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2021)

Dropped all our Christmas chocolates off at our local charity table


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Dropped all our Christmas chocolates off at our local charity table





You mean you GAVE AWAY chocolate?


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Looking at the style it appears to be a chassis frame with a thin skin over it for cosmetic purposes. The easiest way to build it would be to copy the construction in the model.
> 
> If I was making it with card I'd make laminated strips of thick card like mounting board to make the bars that form the chassis frame. I'd glue them together with superglue then also coat the outside with superglue so it sets solid. It's best to do this in a well ventilated room for obvious reasons.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it does help - thanks for taking the time to reply.  Especially since what you suggest is more or less how I thought of going about it.

I've got a load of fibreboard offcuts which might be useful too. Though I hadn't thought of superglue. I was thinking of doing the lamination / shaping needed with wallpaper paste and newspaper, or maybe two-part epoxy.

BTW, you do know that they used to race Morgan 3-wheelers back in the day. And still do in the VSCC-run series.  I really do love that model you made, it's beautifully done.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> You mean you GAVE AWAY chocolate?


Yep got enough in the cupboard already


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Yep got enough in the cupboard already



But... but... but... you can NEVER have enough chocolate...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> But... but... but... you can NEVER have enough chocolate...


It's not the best thing you can eat


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It's not the best thing you can eat



Never said it was! Even this woman can't live on chocolate alone. 

But it *IS* the perfect panacea for most ills and evils.  Right alongside a good


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Never said it was! Even this woman can't live on chocolate alone.
> 
> But it *IS* the perfect panacea for most ills and evils.  Right alongside a good


Chocolate is very good for sore throats and coughs. Pop a piece in your mouth, allow it to gently melt and then as you swallow the chocolate coats your throat easing the soreness and interrupting the cough. 

That's my excuse anyway...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Chocolate is very good for sore throats and coughs. Pop a piece in your mouth, allow it to gently melt and then as you swallow the chocolate coats your throat easing the soreness and interrupting the cough.
> 
> That's my excuse anyway...


i just think of my cholesterol


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> i just think of my cholesterol


At a time when I was doing a 1,000 miles a month(two 9 packs of mars bars a day), I had a cholesterol test done. Cholesterol was "normal", but I was "slightly overweight, had I thought of doing a bit more exercise?". My blood was a bit on thick side as well.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2021)

Anyways, a nice  is most definitely on the agenda.

I've downloaded the Superstox technical regs, but can I find what the permitted wheelbase is?


----------



## 12boy (11 Jan 2021)

You speak of wooden vehicles.....here's one I made last year.......The first shot is a pull out table underneath the sleeping area. The last one is the ends folded down to make it easier to tow. My Honda Element can pull it as I'm guessing it weighs about 46.4 stone. I live at the base of a mountain or two and perhaps I'll spend a little time in it next summer beneath the whispering lodge pole pines, or maybe in the cottonwoods in the Bosque along the North Platte somewhere near our little town.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> You speak of wooden vehicles.....here's one I made last year.......The first shot is a pull out table underneath the sleeping area. The last one is the ends folded down to make it easier to tow. My Honda Element can pull it as I'm guessing it weighs about 46.4 stone. I live at the base of a mountain or two and perhaps I'll spend a little time in it next summer beneath the whispering lodge pole pines, or maybe in the cottonwoods in the Bosque along the North Platte somewhere near our little town.



Cool! 

Sort of like a tent, but without the hassle and a touch more civilized.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2021)

Anyways, hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Shovel, pick, walking stick, light?

Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2021)

Morning y'all another working week starts soon


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2021)

The ice that I levered out of the bird bath has finally melted!


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, a nice  is most definitely on the agenda.
> 
> I've downloaded the Superstox technical regs, but can I find what the permitted wheelbase is?


Have you looked on the net for similar car drawings . Model Cars used to publish drawings in their magazines years ago, it's what I used to make my body for my Ferrari 156 Dino. I found a site which had a load of plans of different cars a lot of which were used by slot racing car peeps .
Could you get some strip wood to make the chassis and thin balsa or ply wood from the net or are you just using what's available ?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2021)

Pigeon strutting around the garden


----------



## sheddy (11 Jan 2021)

The local radio presenter just announced that Cambridge United have played 2 games back to back. Presumably 3 hours of football, that’s quite impressive.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2021)

I had some vouchers from my family for my burpday (Amazon). Being a middle aged bloke, with too many bikes, I don't really need anything. I always ask for socks for Christmas - that had been fulfilled ! 

I have an Anker Soundcore 2, bluetooth speaker, that is amazing for the size - we take it with us when we go away, or to the caravan, and it's been known to follow me round the garden when gardening. I was thinking about their more expensive speaker that's the same size, but saw they have a new bigger one with a handle (Motion Boom). It was 10% off and with vouchers meant I only needed to plump up £5.99.

It arrived about 7:30 this morning. It's incredible. Really good bass and you can control the equaliser with an app if you so wish. Highly recommended for £80.99 !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2021)

sheddy said:


> The local radio presenter just announced that Cambridge United have played 2 games back to back. Presumably 3 hours of football, that’s quite impressive.


I had visions of a Push Me Pull You type match !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2021)

Morning.
I've been out to feed the birds. We had two Greenfinches plus other birds today . Yesterday we had a small Dove visit. I don't mind them it's the pesky Wood Pigeons I hate.
I might put my Jag battery on charge as I haven't used the car for a while .


----------



## tyred (11 Jan 2021)

The nice crisp, clear frosty weather of last week has been replaced by a grey dreich drizzle. It's so overcast that I had to swim on the light.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2021)

I've just put my car battery on charge . I've put some duck tape and two cushions on the boot lid to hold it down . It has started drizzling now.
I've also ordered a 1/18 scale model of a Gulf Ford GT 40. I'm not supposed to know about it as it will be a birthday present for me in the future .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Pigeon strutting around the garden



Is that on the cat walk?


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> BTW, you do know that they used to race Morgan 3-wheelers back in the day. And still do in the VSCC-run series.


Yep some of the best racing, quite a few Husband and Wife teams too like Bill & Maggie Tuer,


View: https://youtu.be/D_GYGAZMgRE


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> You speak of wooden vehicles.....here's one I made last year.......The first shot is a pull out table underneath the sleeping area. The last one is the ends folded down to make it easier to tow. My Honda Element can pull it as I'm guessing it weighs about 46.4 stone. I live at the base of a mountain or two and perhaps I'll spend a little time in it next summer beneath the whispering lodge pole pines, or maybe in the cottonwoods in the Bosque along the North Platte somewhere near our little town.


Looks like a Basque Shepherds' trailer.


----------



## postman (11 Jan 2021)

Well that's today's plan gone west.Walk is off its raining.Ah well just have to get fatter by sitting on the sofa.Mrs P just got back from the supermarket I'm not even allowed to go there.


----------



## mybike (11 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It's not the best thing you can eat



The question is:

Is chocolate better than bacon?


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Jan 2021)

I've always wondered if bacon tastes as good as it smells. Chocolate should be one of your 5 a day. It is in mine!


----------



## mybike (11 Jan 2021)

Post just came with two sets of bulbs. Well it should have been two sets of bulbs but one packet only had one MR16 bulb in it instead of two.

This MR16 LED bulb is vicious! It has a aluminum case that has slots, presumably to help with the cooling, but the fins are sharp. I now have a plaster on my thumb. I'm replacing all the incandescent MR16s with LED versions after discovering that the light in the en-suit that no longer work had been running off underrated transformers that had got rather warm.

The other bulbs were hoped to be suitable to replace the candle bridge bulbs, 12v 48w, that appeared to be just wire ended bulbs stuck in a plastic holder. They were successful, just a bit fiddly threading through the holes.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2021)

Overcast and much milder than of late here chez Casa Witty, but that brisk breeze certainly has a bite.

Spent the morning liberating and hauling firewood from the tangled mess that the drainage board left. I came back with a wheelbarrow full of 3 feet lengths of stuff that's around three inches in diameter, all trimmed and ready to be sawn into logs.

Will be having lunch shortly, then it's back out to tackle some of the larger stuff. No need to leave the gate for exercise!


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Have you looked on the net for similar car drawings . Model Cars used to publish drawings in their magazines years ago, it's what I used to make my body for my Ferrari 156 Dino. I found a site which had a load of plans of different cars a lot of which were used by slot racing car peeps .
> Could you get some strip wood to make the chassis and thin balsa or ply wood from the net or are you just using what's available ?



No, but I've a friend who spanners for someone that races a Brisca F2 - which is very similar to a Superstox. I've asked him, and he said that he'll go and get the tape measure out. 

I've got a lot of plywood and fibreboard knocking around, along with some more substantial timber (old floorboards) and dowelling in various sizes, so enough to get me started. Plus I have a lot of card in different grades, which should work for the cab and bodyshell.

The first stage is to make a detailed set of drawings. I trained as an automotive engineer, so I should be capable of this.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Jan 2021)

Why is their only one Monopolies Commission?


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2021)

Spent the afternoon logging and hauling. I've just about got my "float" of firewood back after the recent wet and cold weather.

I now have the answer.

78 inches, for those who are interested.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jan 2021)

Cycled past our mass vaccination centre, just after sunset today. Not much evidence of “mass” but they did only open today.


----------



## Ripple (11 Jan 2021)

DIY haircut gone a bit wrong.  but I have a collection of winter hats to wear at work.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2021)

Ripple said:


> DIY haircut gone a bit wrong.  but I have a collection of winter hats to wear at work.


No. 1 all over.. Simples


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Jan 2021)

Or keep the wild look.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No. 1 all over.. Simples



I fear he might be wanting to use some Mr Sheen for the near future...


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> No, but I've a friend who spanners for someone that races a Brisca F2 - which is very similar to a Superstox. I've asked him, and he said that he'll go and get the tape measure out.
> 
> I've got a lot of plywood and fibreboard knocking around, along with some more substantial timber (old floorboards) and dowelling in various sizes, so enough to get me started. Plus I have a lot of card in different grades, which should work for the cab and bodyshell.
> 
> The first stage is to make a detailed set of drawings. I trained as an automotive engineer, so I should be capable of this.


If you get your friend to take some pictures square onto the car , front , side and rear it will help you to make your drawings, you will only need a couple of dimensions to be able to make scale plans .


----------



## Ripple (11 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No. 1 all over.. Simples



A bit too much of extreme methinks.



Reynard said:


> I fear he might be wanting to use some Mr Sheen for the near future...



He is she.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No. 1 all over.. Simples



Or just stick to the head


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2021)

I thought I would try our exercise bike out this morning . I was pedalling away for what seemed like hours . I looked at my watch. It said 5 minutes !


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I thought I would try our exercise bike out this morning . I was pedalling away for what seemed like hours . I looked at my watch. It said 5 minutes !


Did you get far?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Did you get far?



5 mins away


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2021)

It's raining ☔


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Jan 2021)

Bugger, so it is.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jan 2021)

Not mundane, but I've just had my brother-in-law ringing me in a bit of a panic. Apparently, his friend's father was out cycling today (he's 74) near the local recycling centre when two young men riding a moped knocked him off and then stole his bike. The chap is shaken but OK, I've been told, and the police are involved as you would expect.

Knowing I ride all around this area, my BiL is a little concerned for my safety.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (11 Jan 2021)

Gave myself a lockdown haircut today. Or at least I tried to, my clippers packed up midway through it. I normally do a number one, so half my head at the back is down to that and the other half looks like Samson before Delilah got her hands on him. Oh well, it's not as if anyone will see it.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Jan 2021)

I hope they get what they deserve.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (11 Jan 2021)

Ripple said:


> DIY haircut gone a bit wrong.  but I have a collection of winter hats to wear at work.


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2021)

Ripple said:


> He is she.



Voopssssss... My bad... 

From a fellow she...

In that case, forget the Mr Sheen, just buy a sparkly pink wig!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> The question is:
> 
> Is chocolate better than bacon?


Try both, then decide.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> If you get your friend to take some pictures square onto the car , front , side and rear it will help you to make your drawings, you will only need a couple of dimensions to be able to make scale plans .



No need, I have more than enough photos of the car in question. 

I know the wheelbase, track width, roll cage dimensions and spacing of the chassis rails, so I'm all set.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Try both, then decide.
> View attachment 568491



On the other hand, eating a mars bar and ready salted crisps at the same time is a good combo.


----------



## Ripple (11 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> In that case, forget the Mr Sheen, just buy a sparkly pink wig!



I've got 2 pink winter hats.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> No need, I have more than enough photos of the car in question.
> 
> I know the wheelbase, track width, roll cage dimensions and spacing of the chassis rails, so I'm all set.


Where did you get the wheelbase details from, overnight?


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Jan 2021)

This Reynard your talking about, she probably baked a cake and built a shed in that time too! 😁


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2021)

Another on line food shop delivery and another 2 items were not acceptable , what are these shop pickers doing walking around with there eyes closed


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2021)

Ripple said:


> I've got 2 pink winter hats.



Ooo, that'll do nicely!


----------



## Phaeton (11 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where did you get the wheelbase details from, overnight?


She's been stalking him for years


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where did you get the wheelbase details from, overnight?



I asked a mate who both builds them and spanners them at race meetings. 

Although he saw it as an excuse to phone the guy he spanners for and see what he thought, and *poof* a whole morning gone. And I thought us ladies could yak on the phone for hours...


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> This Reynard your talking about, she probably baked a cake and built a shed in that time too! 😁



Or made a batch of marmalade!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2021)

Well will it be wet or dry ?


----------



## tyred (11 Jan 2021)

It hasn't stopped raining all day

Does anyone have the blueprints for an Ark?


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Another on line food shop delivery and another 2 items were not acceptable , what are these shop pickers doing walking around with there eyes closed


Some are being told to leave the good stuff, fruit, veg & meat, in store.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well will it be wet or dry ?


One or t'other


----------



## tyred (11 Jan 2021)

My phone is only 12% charged.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> It hasn't stopped raining all day
> 
> Does anyone have the blueprints for an Ark?


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 568502
> 
> View attachment 568503


So we have an ark for carrying all the animals in the world at one time, but Noah has both a kitchen and a dining room? No bridge, no communications shack, no engineering department .


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> So we have an ark for carrying all the animals in the world at one time, but Noah has both a kitchen and a dining room? No bridge, no communications shack, no engineering department .


No communication stack required, there'd have been no-one else to talk to other than those on board.
It was unpowered, going where wind and waves took it.

The kitchen may also have produced some meals for the animals on board, as well as Noah and his family.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2021)

Anyways, my head's gone screwy working out trig on angles and relative scales etc from photos. It's been two decades since I last did this sort of stuff i.e. reverse engineer a set of drawings.

Time to go to bed before my brains leak out of my ears.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, my head's gone screwy working out trig on angles and relative scales etc from photos. It's been two decades since I last did this sort of stuff i.e. reverse engineer a set of drawings.
> 
> Time to go to bed before my brains leak out of my ears.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 568502
> 
> View attachment 568503


So what about the frogs, toads and fish? Do they just swim alongside then? And where do the insects go? Also the space allotted for each species needs working on. Since when did a pair of mongooses need more space than hippos? The camels and dromedaries have hardly any room for four animals! This will never work...


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I asked a mate who both builds them and spanners them at race meetings.
> 
> Although he saw it as an excuse to phone the guy he spanners for and see what he thought, and *poof* a whole morning gone. And I thought us ladies could yak on the phone for hours...


Have you considered making the body by carving styrofoam? Or that green stuff they use in flower arranging (Oasis?) maybe? Then you could just paint it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2021)

Good morning. By the sound of things it's blowing a hooley out there.



Reynard said:


> Anyways, my head's gone screwy working out trig on angles and relative scales etc from photos. It's been two decades since I last did this sort of stuff i.e. reverse engineer a set of drawings.
> 
> Time to go to bed before my brains leak out of my ears.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



If you're still model making, can I suggest doing things by eye is much simpler? I tend to work on the basis that I'm sketching, not engineering on a model, so if it looks right, it is right.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Jan 2021)

Raining.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Another on line food shop delivery and another 2 items were not acceptable , what are these shop pickers doing walking around with there eyes closed


Some people just don't have their heart in their jobs.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Some are being told to leave the good stuff, fruit, veg & meat, in store.


Wouldn't surprise me at all .



classic33 said:


> One or t'other



Well it rained during the night but it's not at the moment .


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Some people just don't have their heart in their jobs.



I certainly don't at times tbh .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, my head's gone screwy working out trig on angles and relative scales etc from photos. It's been two decades since I last did this sort of stuff i.e. reverse engineer a set of drawings.
> 
> Time to go to bed before my brains leak out of my ears.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Where's the problem?
If you have 3 good pictures of the side , and 2 ends, track and wheelbase dimensions you should be able to work out what percentage you need to scale the pictures up to the scale of your model . You could then draw out your plans on some paper using orthographic projection.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jan 2021)

First proper sleep since Thursday it was most welcome


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Another on line food shop delivery and another 2 items were not acceptable , what are these shop pickers doing walking around with there eyes closed


If and when we have home delivery stuff, we only order tin, bottles and packets of things, never fresh fruit and vegetables. I'm slightly dubious of chilled and frozen, too, but as its been mighty cold outside, recently, it's not a problem. I've seen the full tote boxes they use just standing around waiting for the van to turn up!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> If and when we have home delivery stuff, we only order tin, bottles and packets of things, never fresh fruit and vegetables. I'm slightly dubious of chilled and frozen, too, but as its been mighty cold outside, recently, it's not a problem. I've seen the full tote boxes they use just standing around waiting for the van to turn up!


On average we have 3 items a week credited for whatever reason .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2021)

Morning .
It is now raining . I wasn't sure what the weather was earlier .
I have been undergoing some acupuncture treatment . I'm not sure what I have been cured of but sharp little needles in the back of my legs should fix things !  Well that's his opinion !


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2021)

Almost time for my daily stand-up but I am going to be a rebel and sit down!


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2021)

Stopped raining in the early hours and cleared up. Little bit of ice out and I think it's frozen since coming out to the shed office - decking was slippy just earlier, but not at 8am.

Think I'll get the old MTB out with studs and do a little quiet road circuit - must pump up the tyres a little though otherwise it will be a drag. Only 6.5 miles, but loops down a farm track and I want to check out it's suitable for the road bike. Will make a good 'lunch' route by riding it twice, and it's lumpy. Despite it being local, at least 2 miles of it I've never been along it


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2021)

I received a letter about a cardio vascular review . They asked me to make a non fasting blood test . We thought that it would normally be a fasting one . . I asked them to check but they said that it was non fasting . 
Ooh! That's going to put my blood pressure up now worrying about it .


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> No communication stack required, there'd have been no-one else to talk to other than those on board.
> It was unpowered, going where wind and waves took it.
> 
> The kitchen may also have produced some meals for the animals on board, as well as Noah and his family.


I think the animals all ate hay or something. Temporarily.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2021)

The fellows down in engineering probably ate a good bit though.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2021)

Total greyness here 
Wish I had gone for a ride earlier know


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2021)

Car booked for MOT this afternoon. That took a few calls. Seems centres are busy.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I received a letter about a cardio vascular review . They asked me to make a non fasting blood test . We thought that it would normally be a fasting one . . I asked them to check but they said that it was non fasting .
> Ooh! That's going to put my blood pressure up now worrying about it .



Time for a blow out curry with a few beers


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> The fellows down in engineering probably ate a good bit though.


Possibly. 
You'll notice Noah's room is closest to the dining room though.


----------



## postman (12 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> Almost time for my daily stand-up but I am going to be a rebel and sit down!


Rebel rebel I like that song anyway whatever you are doing dont take it lying down.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 568502
> 
> View attachment 568503



Why do the badgers appear twice in different areas?


----------



## postman (12 Jan 2021)

Oh Mrs P has suggested we need a new bed.It is an Ikea King size at the moment.Quite seriously I have suggested single beds.My suggestion has been met with approving nods.We are going to measure the space very soon.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Why do the badgers appear twice in different areas?


No idea. But goats and sheep appear twice as well.


----------



## mybike (12 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Try both, then decide.
> View attachment 568491



Always seem to want chocolate after eating bacon.


----------



## mybike (12 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> So we have an ark for carrying all the animals in the world at one time, but Noah has both a kitchen and a dining room? No bridge, no communications shack, no engineering department .



No engine & no one to communicate with.

I see someone has beaten me to it.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Jan 2021)

Sorting through old stuff today I found some laminate passes from my days in music. Happy days. 🙂


----------



## Ripple (12 Jan 2021)

Spotted 3 goldfinches in the tree in our back garden. Looks like I've discovered a new hobby - birdwatching.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2021)

Sun's out ☀ 
I might go for a short ride, soon. 
🚲


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jan 2021)

My DPD parcel which is due to arrive between 15:03 & 16:03 has just been delivered


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> No idea. But goats and sheep appear twice as well.


Randy little feckers you can't keep them all together


----------



## fossyant (12 Jan 2021)

OK, one circuit of the 6.5 mile loop and I'm knackered. That was hard work. The farm track went from, yeh this will be OK for a road bike, to not a blooming chance ! It wasn't pleasant with 40 PSI in the MTB tyres. - My other loop goes a little further round but further up the 'big hill'. There are people 'out walking' - certainly above usual.


----------



## postman (12 Jan 2021)

Well Boris has said I can go 70 miles on my bike as part of covid exercise.That is brilliant cos I only managed 44 last time out.


----------



## DCLane (12 Jan 2021)

Been to Keighley to collect a carbon bike frame repair. Decent job and great value. The town's a strange place though.


----------



## pawl (12 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> Always seem to want chocolate after eating bacon.




Just had bacon butty followed by espresso.Ate all the chocolate over crimbo Could that be why I put four pounds on.?


----------



## rockyroller (12 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Well Boris has said I can go 70 miles on my bike as part of covid exercise.That is brilliant cos I only managed 44 last time out.


so 70 miles one way? 140 miles round trip? that's a generous ride!


----------



## rockyroller (12 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Oh Mrs P has suggested we need a new bed.It is an Ikea King size at the moment.Quite seriously I have suggested single beds.My suggestion has been met with approving nods.We are going to measure the space very soon.


I could never sleep in a single even alone, has to be a double. If I'm alone I don't need a queen. we haven't used a king in over 10 yrs. my parents use separate bed ... in separate bedrooms! agh!


----------



## rockyroller (12 Jan 2021)

someone at work, doesn't know how to use his home computer for anything besides "entertainment" but received a $100 Amazon gift card. he needed underwear so he gave me the card & I used it to buy them for him, & gave him the difference in cash


----------



## rockyroller (12 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Sun's out ☀
> I might go for a short ride, soon.
> 🚲


do it!


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2021)

Sunny and mild-ish here chez Casa Reynard, but my goodness that breeze is brisk!

Much too wet after the overnight rain to do firewood, so I went back to dismantling that mulberry that I felled. Been cutting up the large bits into moveable chunks and depositing them on the side of the drive, where they are out of the way. My gloves were wet through, so they are currently on the radiator drying out. And they'll be nice and warm when I go back out in about 15 mins or so.

Finished the turkey noodle soup at lunch, along with a bagel filled with lox and a schmear, two  and a tangerine.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Have you considered making the body by carving styrofoam? Or that green stuff they use in flower arranging (Oasis?) maybe? Then you could just paint it.



I don't have any. But wood offcuts and card I have aplenty, plus whatever oddments I have knocking around in the garage.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you're still model making, can I suggest doing things by eye is much simpler? I tend to work on the basis that I'm sketching, not engineering on a model, so if it looks right, it is right.



Mmmmm, well I'm an automotive engineer by training...  When making stuff, I always do a set of drawings. Old habits and all that... 

Also, I'm working 1:10 so if it's slightly off, it will be noticeable. And my short oval motor racing friends will never let me live it down. If I pull this off. There is still a LOT that can go wrong. And probably will. 

This kind of modelling is well outside of my comfort zone, but if I want a model of a Higman, I gotta build one...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Where's the problem?
> If you have 3 good pictures of the side , and 2 ends, track and wheelbase dimensions you should be able to work out what percentage you need to scale the pictures up to the scale of your model . You could then draw out your plans on some paper using orthographic projection.



This is exactly what I've been doing, but the shape is actually more complicated than it first appears, and the photos I have are not that great. Although I do know that someone has recently built a replica Higman superstox to race (yes, there is such a thing as historic superstox racing), so I'm trying to track down pics of the build. That will help me loads.

The mate I asked for measurements has worked a fair bit with Colin Higman over the years, and I know that the cars he produced were all slightly different. He did a lot of bespoke work on stuff as well, and then trashed the drawings immediately after.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Time for a blow out curry with a few beers


Sorry but I don't like curry or beer. Cider and fish and chips will have to do .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2021)

Ripple said:


> Spotted 3 goldfinches in the tree in our back garden. Looks like I've discovered a new hobby - birdwatching.


They like sunflower seed hearts around here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Why do the badgers appear twice in different areas?



They're quantum badgers.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> They're quantum badgers.



No doubt they quantum tunnel !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> No doubt they quantum tunnel !


That's a bit of a leap


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> No doubt they quantum tunnel !



Let's hope they aren't on the bottom deck then...


----------



## postman (12 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> My DPD parcel which is due to arrive between 15:03 & 16:03 has just been delivered


Is this the one you had to give your bank details to a call centre on the other side of the world.Check your bank statement tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Been to Keighley to collect a carbon bike frame repair. Decent job and great value. The town's a strange place though.


Always has been.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2021)

Done more mulberry dismantling. There's only one large branch and the main stem left now. Plus I split a bin of logs and topped up all the wood in the house as I was running low of all sizes.

Been chilling with a nice  and some chocolate.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Done more mulberry dismantling. There's only one large branch and the main stem left now. Plus I split a bin of logs and topped up all the wood in the house as I was running low of all sizes.
> 
> Been chilling with a nice  and some chocolate.


You should have been doing the mulberry bush on a cold and frosty morning 🎶


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2021)

♻ bin is by the kerb ready for the morning collection..


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> You should have been doing the mulberry bush on a cold and frosty morning 🎶



Anyone who thinks a mulberry is a bloody bush should be shot! 

They are one of the fastest growing trees out there. And the notes in most books say "not suitable for a small garden"

Wish my mum had read that before planting two of them.  

The bigger of the two is nearly three foot across at the base. And the wood is notoriously brittle, so I'm forever having to clear up bits every single time a storm blows through. The second one (the one I'm working on) is now only half a tree, because it branched into two stems about a foot above the ground. The top of one stem snapped off, so I felled the whole stem. That's about 18 inches across where I cut it...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> ♻ bin is by the kerb ready for the morning collection..



My green wheelie bin was emptied this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyone who thinks a mulberry is a bloody bush should be shot!
> 
> They are one of the fastest growing trees out there. And the notes in most books say "not suitable for a small garden"



I always thought it was a harbour. 



Reynard said:


> And the notes in most books say "not suitable for a small garden"



Fair enough, I guess you'd need a largeish water feature.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Jan 2021)

I had two hard boiled eggs this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I always thought it was a harbour.



I knew *someone* was going to point that out... 



> Fair enough, I guess you'd need a largeish water feature.



My garden is bordered on two sides by an 18-foot (ish) fen drain.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jan 2021)

I learned today that, in the US, more people have Amazon Prime membership than had a Christmas tree.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I knew *someone* was going to point that out...



I wouldn't like to disappoint you. (and we both know that had I refrained, @classic33 would have said it anyway).


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I learned today that, in the US, more people have Amazon Prime membership than had a Christmas tree.



I suppose it's more useful than a Christmas tree.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wouldn't like to dissapoint you. (and we both know that had I refreined, @classic33 would have said it anyway).


Mulberry was a TV series, featuring _"Corporal Marsh"_.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2021)

Chilly 3 miles before tea


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I suppose it's more useful than a Christmas tree.


Yes, but surely you can buy a Christmas tree (OK, a hideous plastic one ) on Amazon Prime???


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wouldn't like to dissapoint you. (and we both know that had I refreined, @classic33 would have said it anyway).



*giggle*


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think the animals all ate hay or something. Temporarily.



Good luck trying to get a cat to eat hay.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> *giggle*


Noted

Isn't refrained the correct spelling though?


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2021)

I have a headache. My sinuses are playing up again.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2021)

I have just been attempting to stay polite on the Amizon Chat/Help line...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2021)

My block of ice that i removed from the bird bath has finally melted but i think another one might appear tonight


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2021)

Lazy supper of sausage rolls and baked beans.

Some music may follow...


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lazy supper of sausage rolls and baked beans.
> 
> Some music may follow...


Vinyl or CD?


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Vinyl or CD?



Either will do. But it will be ooompah band music, I'm afraid.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Either will do. But it will be ooompah band music, I'm afraid.


Polka?


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Jan 2021)

Lederhosen?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Polka?


Bluebell or

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lMxmRlZoZJ0


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2021)

Well hopefully that's my tank emptied for the day.


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2021)

Having an orange for my evening snack isn't as nice as having a few chocolate digestive biscuits.

Will I really live longer or will it just seem like it?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> Having an orange for my evening snack isn't as nice as having a few chocolate digestive biscuits.
> 
> Will I really live longer or will it just seem like it?


Did you peel the orange prior to eating?


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you peel the orange prior to eating?


Of course.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> Of course.


It"ll just seem like it then.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> My block of ice that i removed from the bird bath has finally melted but i think another one might appear tonight


Top Tip: I would camp out next to it just to be sure that all goes well.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2021)

This afternoon we had police camped out in two patrol cars on the edge of our village watching the A road and roundabout that passes us. Not sure why they were there.

I’m sure if it was for something newsworthy we’ll hear about it soon enough.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> This afternoon we had police camped out in two patrol cars on the edge of our village watching the A road and roundabout that passes us. Not sure why they were there.
> 
> I’m sure if it was for something newsworthy we’ll hear about it soon enough.


Waiting on you going past on your bike!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Waiting on you going past on your bike!


Possibly. I was in the car today. I am planning to do some loops of the village to do January’s 50km challenge - 14.2 loops to make the distance (small village) so if they are still there I’ll wave every time I go by


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2021)

Have a  and a packet of bacon flavoured crisps.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Have a  and a packet of bacon flavoured crisps.


No chocolate?


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> No chocolate?



Not tonight.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2021)

Preliminary rear view of the Higman done.

It's still at the same scale as the image I used, so I will have to convert all the measurements. I know the separation of the chassis rails is 29 inches or 736 mm, so that's enough data to do the conversion. Fortunately, except for the bumper, the car is symmetrical along the center line, so that will make things a LOT easier. Some oval racing cars have a marked degree of stagger built into them.

Need to re-do the side view as I've made a balls-up of it somewhere.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2021)

Anyways, bed for me via hot bath and lots of scented bubbles.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Preliminary rear view of the Higman done.
> 
> It's still at the same scale as the image I used, so I will have to convert all the measurements. I know the separation of the chassis rails is 29 inches or 736 mm, so that's enough data to do the conversion. Fortunately, except for the bumper, the car is symmetrical along the center line, so that will make things a LOT easier. Some oval racing cars have a marked degree of stagger built into them.
> 
> Need to re-do the side view as I've made a balls-up of it somewhere.


Where did the other one go?

Page 4279


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, bed for me via hot bath and lots of scented bubbles.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jan 2021)

I'm up early after a weird dream. suffice it to say in involved me trying to punch Farage.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2021)

Well it's Wednesday morning and time to start shaking a leg .
Slight frost which stopped me from an early morning ride


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2021)

Morning.
It is dark outside, it looks grey and the car's are wet. The weatherman just reassured me that the rain will clear up and that we should have a brighter day .


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2021)

♻ Bin day, today. 
I think it's going to be drizzly all day.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is dark outside, it looks grey and the car's are wet. The weatherman just reassured me that the rain will clear up and that we should have a brighter day .



And you believed him


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2021)

I watched a Portrait Artist of the Year programme last night and once again I thought that the judges should go to Speck Savers.
I then thought of the old Heineken advert of William Wordsworth.
"I went for a walk all by myself ."Ugh!
" I wandered around on my own !" Ugh!
Takes a sip of the drink .
"I wandered lonely as a cloud. "
Perhaps the judges are in need of a good drink ?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2021)

Must be getting old I am wearing a Cotton traders fleeced shirt


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2021)

@Illaveago Nothing so highbrow, here.. 
I watched Unlce Roger's youtube video on Microwave Rice


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Must be getting old I am wearing a Cotton traders fleeced shirt



Must be getting old, Brigadiers are looking very young!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2021)

It’s raining and likely to remain that way all day


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2021)

Morning from the shed office. Drizzle here but there are ice patches on the decking - must not spill my cuppa.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2021)

Drinking nice cup of green tea 🍵


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Must be getting old I am wearing a Cotton traders fleeced shirt


Were you fleeced ?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2021)

Aquarium cleaned out. Coffee drinked. Goldfinches almost (if they'd stop flitting about! ) counted. Bin's bin emptied. 
Busy morning, here in Hamtun


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Jan 2021)

Looking at Ordnance map of Canterbury and East Kent.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Looking at Ordnance map of Canterbury and East Kent.


I have one of those.. c1974 65p


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> Good luck trying to get a cat to eat hay.


A miracle. Except for the unicorn and the drop-bear.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> No idea. But goats and sheep appear twice as well.


Sheep on the right hand?
Goats on the left?


----------



## raleighnut (13 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sheep on the right hand?
> Goats on the left?


Stuck in the middle with you


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Well Boris has said I can go 70 miles on my bike as part of covid exercise.That is brilliant cos I only managed 44 last time out.


Boris has faith in you,@postman . Do not let him down.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Stuck in the middle with you


Gerry Rafferty and Saint Matthew collaborated on that one.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2021)

Cold and mizzly here chez Casa Reynard. Not very nice at all.

So indoor stuff today. Did a load of laundry and made a large cauldron of lentil, split pea and vegetable soup. It's simmering away as we speak, and later, I'll dump the last tub of the turkey gravy into the pot. Just the thing for this kind of dreich weather.

Just going to putter about this afternoon. There may be some snooker watching involved as Ronnie O'Sullivan is playing.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where did the other one go?
> 
> Page 4279



Here...







This is the car being turned into a model. Assuming I don't run out of skill. I'm way out of my depth with modelling, but I fancy a challenge.  Besides, it gives me an excuse to tinker that *doesn't* involve another bicycle...


----------



## rockyroller (13 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Here...


ah, reminds me of my youth & my Cox Sand Blaster (1972)


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2021)

Still drizzling here


----------



## postman (13 Jan 2021)

Grey,wet,dull here at the moment.But less about me the weather is horrible.Mrs P is so going out for a walk.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2021)

Lunch has been consumed. A sausage roll, a stilton & chutney sandwich, two  and a lovely big pear.

Now sat watching the snooker. It's bloomin' orrible outside.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> ah, reminds me of my youth & my Cox Sand Blaster (1972)



Went to a short oval motor racing show last February, and they had RC petrol-powered Superstox - racing them is a thing, apparently. I actually think it's cool, but I'm *hopeless* controlling RC cars.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Jan 2021)

Still raining, had a zoom meeting this afternoon. Meh.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Jan 2021)

The days are stretching out a bit now. 4.30 and still light enough to see the bottom of the garden. Not so long back it would have been pitch black by now.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2021)

Mizzle and drizzle all day, today. I did manage to sort my tools and bits out in readiness to regrout the tiles and re-silicone around the bath, tomorrow.


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Jan 2021)

Well that's another day gone and still no angle grinder delivery!  How can it take more than eight days to get from Leicestershire to Bedford? I could have walked there and fetched it myself in less time. It was despatched on the 5th and due to be delivered (by Hermes) on the 7th. Its probably languishing in some dark forgotten corner of a warehouse somewhere...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2021)

For about 3 days now I've looked in vain for Mundane News on the New Posts page. How can there be so many posts without it sitting high in the New Posts page?


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2021)

I've just spent the last hour having a nice, girly pamper session.

This little Reynard is feeling very much refreshed.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've just spent the last hour having a nice, girly pamper session.
> 
> This little Reynard is feeling very much refreshed.


Lotions & potions?


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Lotions & potions?



Yup 

Or at least those few that don't have me scratching like a baboon afterwards...  (Sensitive skin is a PITA)

Now for a nice


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jan 2021)

Not really mundane but where else to put this?
I posted some time ago about a cyclist gone missing in 2017 on the A82.
It is now reported that police have found human remains buried near Bridge of Orchy. So far no positive identification but suspicions are high that they will be the missing cyclist.
He was last positively identified outside Bridge of Orchy hotel late at night intending to cycle home to Tillicoultry overnight and has never been seen since.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Went to a short oval motor racing show last February, and they had RC petrol-powered Superstox - racing them is a thing, apparently. I actually think it's cool, but I'm *hopeless* controlling RC cars.


yeah I wonder how I would be with controls in my hand. that old car that I had, didn't have hand held controls - one just set the front wheels & watched it run circles over whatever terrain you put it on. it was pretty fun because it was fairly unpredictable


----------



## rockyroller (13 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> The days are stretching out a bit now. 4.30 and still light enough to see the bottom of the garden. Not so long back it would have been pitch black by now.


nutz, isn't it? pretty soon, a ride after work, won't require the new light I recently bought!


----------



## tyred (13 Jan 2021)

Every time I hear the traffic news on the radio I am so pleased I no longer drive to work.

...tailbacks here...broken down vehicle blocking junction there....road closed due to accident over yonder...

It's great no longer having to worry about such things


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2021)

I have just put in an order at that place that sounds like a river in South America for four rolls of cling film, three foolscap lever arch files and some glue.

The Tesco cling film is beyond awful, and the cardboard roll doesn't fit in my dispenser. Now is not the time to footle around town looking for something that does, so bought the one that I know fits.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2021)

I need to empty the washing machine.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2021)

The local book shop is closed. I thought that would mean ordering a book from The River. In a phone call he said that I could email the details to him and he can order it from his wholesaler, who will then send it direct to me, and I pay after it has arrived. Very Quaint!

The last two nights I have been watching "The Pembrokeshire Murders". It is very strange indeed.  The Lead Detective is still on speaking terms with his ex-wife and he regularly sees his two teenage children. Then  one of his female team members shrugged off being called "Bimbo" and took it in her stride in the context.  

Anyone else watching it? It is not one of these ramped up/sensationalist series of programmes. Last one tonight.


----------



## Rocky (13 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> The local book shop is closed. I thought that would mean ordering a book from The River. In a phone call he said that I could email the details to him and he can order it from his wholesaler, who will then send it direct to me, and I pay after it has arrived. Very Quaint!
> 
> The last two nights I have been watching "The Pembrokeshire Murders". It is very strange indeed.  The Lead Detective is still on speaking terms with his ex-wife and he regularly sees his two teenage children. Then  one of his female team members shrugged off being called "Bimbo" and took it in her stride in the context.
> 
> Anyone else watching it? It is not one of these ramped up/sensationalist series of programmes. Last one tonight.


I've not seen it but am looking for a new series to watch....I'll give it a go, thanks Wol


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2021)

Rocky said:


> I've not seen it but am looking for a new series to watch....I'll give it a go, thanks Wol



I think it is based on a real case, but not in a sensational way. Tis on ITV at 9m.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2021)

ooh a Bicycle on the Repair Workshop! BBC 1


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2021)

I'm still making my way through the entire 8 series of Spiral/Engrenages. I'm up to 2014. Then there's a new scandi noir on Channel 4....

And I've just figured that I accidentally managed to put this thread on ignore. No wonder I never managed to spot it over the last few days.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need to empty the washing machine.


You’ve just reminded me I need to load ours.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Jan 2021)

I stumbled on this old article about the 2019 Transcontinental Race which I had followed keenly.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/52151401
I howled with laughter at Fiona Kolbinger's description of ten days on the bike as being "hygienically catastrophic".


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> ooh a Bicycle on the Repair Workshop! BBC 1


Yes just been watching it


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> For about 3 days now I've looked in vain for Mundane News on the New Posts page. How can there be so many posts without it sitting high in the New Posts page?


You haven't done what I did have you ?
I found that I had ignored it somehow when the page was dancing around.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2021)

My new model of a Gulf Ford GT 40 arrived this afternoon .
I have spent most of the day trying to figure out how to get a picture from one computer on to my 1995 I Mac so that I can play at altering the picture . It has been a long process . I dug my computer out of my wardrobe . It still works ! I managed to get the picture onto a USB stick but the Mac wouldn't recognize it . I then used our old laptop to burn the picture onto a CD and transferred it to my Mac . I now need to remember how to use the Photoshop bit .


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2021)

I've found a pad of A3 paper, and I have started on a 1:20 scale 3rd angle orthographic projection of the Higman.

Am also starting to think about how best to break the car down into individual parts, how to make the parts, and then how to actually construct the model. I've always enjoyed the "brainstorming" part of engineering projects.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2021)

All this talk of ITV and BBC.. 
I don't have a TV licence so I don't have live tele channels. 

Or adverts when I do watch stuff 🤗


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> You haven't done what I did have you ?
> I found that I had ignored it somehow when the page was dancing around.


I think that's exactly what I did. It took days of telling myself that I'd spot the thread before I eventually decided to go looking for it. Even then, once I'd found it, I hadn't noticed the ignore setting, and it was only after that when I hadn't had any subsequent posts that I went searching again.

You won't get rid of me that easily next time.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2021)

Still mizzling


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2021)

Time for a  and a mince pie and MOTD on the telly.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think that's exactly what I did. It took days of telling myself that I'd spot the thread before I eventually decided to go looking for it. Even then, once I'd found it, I hadn't noticed the ignore setting, and it was only after that when I hadn't had any subsequent posts that I went searching again.
> 
> You won't get rid of me that easily next time.


It took me a while to figure it out . It's not all that obvious .


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Still mizzling



It is....


----------



## accountantpete (13 Jan 2021)

Stray Number 2 has just walked in totally wet through and gone to sleeeeeep on theeeee keeeyboaaaard.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sheep on the right hand?
> Goats on the left?


On both sides, different decks.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2021)

Finding my set of engineering compasses, set squares and protractor has really made my life much easier.

Less of the trig needed, now it's pretty well much pure geometry. Bliss!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> On both sides, different decks.


Oh, I was off on scripture.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2021)

Mrs. Ga made some roast beef sandwiches for dinner. I made the french fries. All quite good.
Now listening to a bit of Tielman Susatos' Danserye (1551).


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2021)

Oh, and President Trump has been impeached. Again.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mrs. Ga made some roast beef sandwiches for dinner. I made the french fries. All quite good.
> Now listening to a bit of Tielman Susatos' Danserye (1551).


Dinner okay then?


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Finding my set of engineering compasses, set squares and protractor has really made my life much easier.
> 
> Less of the trig needed, now it's pretty well much pure geometry. Bliss!!!


It occurs to me that the bodywork is quite angular, so have you considered getting some of this?:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Styrene-...568986?hash=item4b0aaba7da:g:IqoAAOSwjk9ZW7Q1

It comes in sizes up to 3mm thick, which might also be suitable for the chassis, bumper etc.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2021)

Having truly horrible problems getting the rear view and side views of the Higman to match on the scale drawing. 

I suspect the numbers I've been given for wheelbase and chassis width aren't the right ones. Either the wheelbase isn't 78 inches, or the chassis width isn't 29 inches or they're *both* something else.

So I've asked a friend who wrote the book on Superstox racing. Literally. Will see what he says.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Having truly horrible problems getting the rear view and side views of the Higman to match on the scale drawing.
> 
> I suspect the numbers I've been given for wheelbase and chassis width aren't the right ones. Either the wheelbase isn't 78 inches, or the chassis width isn't 29 inches or they're *both* something else.
> 
> So I've asked a friend who wrote the book on Superstox racing. Literally. Will see what he says.


If the chassis was only 29" it'd be narrower than most internal house doors, 30"!!


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> It occurs to me that the bodywork is quite angular, so have you considered getting some of this?:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Styrene-...568986?hash=item4b0aaba7da:g:IqoAAOSwjk9ZW7Q1
> 
> It comes in sizes up to 3mm thick, which might also be suitable for the chassis, bumper etc.



I hadn't thought of that to be honest. 

On the other hand, I've got rather a lot of assorted crafting stuff knocking around the house already, so it kind of makes sense to use what I've got immediately to hand as opposed to buying yet more stuff in.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> If the chassis was only 29" it'd be narrower than most internal house doors, 30"!!



That's the maximum permitted width for the current Superstox regulations. It's basically a rectangular frame made out of 50mm square box section, so nothing terribly exotic. Engine and cab sit on top, suspension and propshaft underneath. Axles are basically Cortina / Sierra and the then engine was the Pinto. (Now Zetec)


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

Looks a bit wider than 29".





Was for sale at £5000.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Looks a bit wider than 29".
> View attachment 568770
> 
> Was for sale at £5000.



The older cars are narrower and have a longer wheelbase, so current regs don't apply...






Part of the problem I have is that each Higman race car was unique, and Colin had a habit of destroying the drawings each time he completed a car. So no one really knows for sure what is what. I suspect the chassis width on this one isn't 29 inches.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

3. The maximum width of the main Chassis rails can be are 737mm or 29” apart.




There's as much in the "suspension" as the bodywork


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2021)

Anyways, I'll sleep on it.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I'll sleep on it.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Bed 'd be better for the back!

Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My new model of a Gulf Ford GT 40 arrived this afternoon .
> I have spent most of the day trying to figure out how to get a picture from one computer on to my 1995 I Mac so that I can play at altering the picture . It has been a long process . I dug my computer out of my wardrobe . It still works ! I managed to get the picture onto a USB stick but the Mac wouldn't recognize it . I then used our old laptop to burn the picture onto a CD and transferred it to my Mac . I now need to remember how to use the Photoshop bit .



You could just download the Gimp. It's an open access photoshop clone; I've been using it for years.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2021)

Well that was a strange nights sleep , I think I could do it all over again. 
Bin day today


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was a strange nights sleep , I think I could do it all over again.
> Bin day today


Eeek! Mine too and I haven't put it out yet! I'll wait until it gets light though 😊

EDIT: A quick glance out the window reveals that nobody else has put bins out. They have been messing around with the collection days since Christmas so I'll have to ask a neighbour which day the council are collecting this week.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yu could just download the Gimp. It's an open access photoshop clone; I've been using of for years.


I used to use Pixlr editor for convenience but I see there's a new version (or two) out now:
https://pixlr.com/editor/


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jan 2021)

There's polishing - and then there's this guy! :


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2021)

☔ 
🍵


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> There's polishing - and then there's this guy! :




I have a few bikes he can practice on if he wants 

Good old black bucket in action at chez biggs


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, and President Trump has been impeached. Again.


It didn't seem to have much effect last time .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yu could just download the Gimp. It's an open access photoshop clone; I've been using of for years.


Thanks but it is a bit late now. I have been thinking of alternative ways of manipulating the picture . One way was to actually cut and paste and colour in the missing bits .
It was nice to dig my Mac out. I have forgotten how to use it but it has memory and a cd read / writer .


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, and President Trump has been impeached. Again.


Not wanting to do politics in here, but isn't it a ploy to stop him running again in 4 years time?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2021)

Big wodges of wetliness here. Despite an urge to take the recycling out, I shall devote more time to my mugs of tea instead.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2021)

I'll be starting to decorate the bathroom, soon 😔


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Having truly horrible problems getting the rear view and side views of the Higman to match on the scale drawing.
> 
> I suspect the numbers I've been given for wheelbase and chassis width aren't the right ones. Either the wheelbase isn't 78 inches, or the chassis width isn't 29 inches or they're *both* something else.
> 
> So I've asked a friend who wrote the book on Superstox racing. Literally. Will see what he says.


Do you know the wheel size ? Are they 13 inch ? If you know the wheel size you should be able calculate the wheelbase .


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Jan 2021)

Would you believe it is still raining!


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Would you believe it is still raining!


Would you believe it's snowing!


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Jan 2021)

Snow every time for me.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Snow every time for me.


I'm sure I specifically ticked the box for no snow on the annual district council services list


----------



## dave r (14 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yu could just download the Gimp. It's an open access photoshop clone; I've been using of for years.



Its the one I use, my desktop is running on Linux, Xubuntu, so it comes with the operating system.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2021)

I've done the washing up and been out to feed the birds. It has been raining and the sky is still grey .
Little one has been fed and had a good old chase around the floor . I've given him swings in my arms which he doesn't seem to mind . He does seem to have a foot fettish and keeps attacking my feet , he also likes attacking my shoes and burying his head in them .


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2021)

So just over an hour ago I posted that it was snowing, just this minute I've had an alert from the Met Office to advise me a warning of Ice & Snow has been issued, I can see our £1.2 Billion on the new supercomputer has been well spent.

Actually just looked it's not live until next year, but knowing Government funding IT projects, it'll come online in 2025 or be scrapped


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2021)

We have droplets of moisture falling from the sky in the borough. 
Fed the birds .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> So just over an hour ago I posted that it was snowing, just this minute I've had an alert from the Met Office to advise me a warning of Ice & Snow has been issued, I can see our £1.2 Billion on the new supercomputer has been well spent.
> 
> Actually just looked it's not live until next year, but knowing Government funding IT projects, it'll come online in 2025 or be scrapped


Yes, we have snow too and it's showing no signs of stopping soon.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2021)

Wet in Manchester shedoffice land ! And cold.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2021)

Recycling out. It's still raining but in a tired kind of way. I think it will soon be too depressed to carry on.

In other exciting news: I've just tested my door bell. To do this, I had to switch on a recorder in here and then ring the bell from downstairs. This means I can wait for the courier in the warm. If this one bothers to ring the bell, that is.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If this one bothers to ring the bell, that is.


Seems to be a skill not many have, I wonder if they all skip the training session


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Seems to be a skill not many have, I wonder if they all skip the training session


I think they simply take a photo of the training session door as proof of attendance and then go home. That's what happened to me last Sunday.


----------



## postman (14 Jan 2021)

Lovely snow and lots of it.It must be heavy cos it's falling out of the sky.Looks fantastic,I love snow.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2021)

Just had a call from a lovely lady in an Indian call centre from an unallocated UK mobile number, apparently there is a warrant out for my arrest as I owe HMRC some money, if I give her my credit card details she will sort it all out for me. I did politely decline, but if you don't hear from me for a while you'll know it was in fact true & not a scam.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Not wanting to do politics in here, but isn't it a ploy to stop him running again in 4 years time?


Only if the Senate determines that at trial.


----------



## Archie_tect (14 Jan 2021)

Watching the roofers struggling to re-roof the house opposite as the sleet comes down this morning to top up the overnight snow. They managed to get the sarking felt and new battens down yesterday- they are trying to brush the worst of the snow off but with the weight of it I hope the inside hasn't been damaged. What a week to take off the whole roof down to the bare rafters- and the couple haven't moved out!


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2021)

The sunshone on Tuesday and yesterday, first time in 2021. And today is the first day without snow on the ground in 2021.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Watching the roofers struggling to re-roof the house opposite as the sleet comes down this morning to top up the overnight snow. They managed to get the sarking felt and new battens down yesterday- they are trying to brush the worst of the snow off but with the weight of it I hope the inside hasn't been damaged. What a week to take off the whole roof down to the bare rafters- and the couple haven't moved out!


I have some friends moving into their new house (to them) today, scaffolding is due to go up tomorrow & the roof along with all the trusses//beams etc. are due to be removed on Monday. They should have been in before Christmas if it wasn't for the solicitors dragging their feet & being silly beggars, they have had far better weather a few weeks ago.


----------



## Archie_tect (14 Jan 2021)

Hope it improves for them - it's always a worry until it's weathertight again.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Hope it improves for them - it's always a worry until it's weathertight again.


They have a 3 year plan, so not sure what kind of state it's actually in, not been able to visit for obvious reasons


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2021)

Currently at about 4" of snow here and still coming down.

SWMBO's got to get back home from the mental health prison hospital where she's at today. Working, not 'visiting'  . It's at the bottom of a steep slope, so if she doesn't get out of there


----------



## Archie_tect (14 Jan 2021)

Could she park at the top of the hill and walk down?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2021)

Bin has been emptied and brought back around to the back garden .
Still gently raining here .


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Could she park at the top of the hill and walk down?



The prison hospital's at the bottom of the hill with one way in/out. If her car's at the bottom she's got to get out. And it's about 30 miles from home.

At least it's harder for prisoners to escape as well


----------



## mybike (14 Jan 2021)

Lots of rain, garden flooded. But at least the garage is OK. Dragged the pump & hose out and gradually reducing the level of water.

My Mountain warehouse snowboots have come into their own, as wellies.


----------



## mybike (14 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> This afternoon we had police camped out in two patrol cars on the edge of our village watching the A road and roundabout that passes us. Not sure why they were there.
> 
> I’m sure if it was for something newsworthy we’ll hear about it soon enough.



Looking for Lockdown Breakers.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2021)

Been told that the the woman who was going to feed my daughters horse is stuck on the Woodhead, so it looks like I need to take her up to the stables, which I'm not looking forward to.


----------



## accountantpete (14 Jan 2021)

Disabled neighbour's dog *needs *some Venison Tendons but the delivery guy has been off ill and the LPS has run out..

I wouldn't mind but them sad eyes seem to haunt me.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> So just over an hour ago I posted that it was snowing, just this minute I've had an alert from the Met Office to advise me a warning of Ice & Snow has been issued, I can see our £1.2 Billion on the new supercomputer has been well spent.
> 
> Actually just looked it's not live until next year, but knowing Government funding IT projects, it'll come online in 2025 or be scrapped


What like the joint services building in Somerset with all the IT equipment, not being used for years but still being charged for it !


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2021)

Hello? Mr Noah? I understand you are the man to talk to about a boat...

*glub* *glub* *glub*

Did I say it was just a tad wet here?

Did some laundry and topped up the wood bins this morning. Rest of the day is going to be spent curling up with my writing project.

Had vegetable, lentil and barley soup for lunch, along with a bagel with lox and a schmear, two  and a pear.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jan 2021)

*B*ORED
B*O*RED
BO*R*ED
BOR*E*D
BORE*D*

I'm bored.

And fed up.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Do you know the wheel size ? Are they 13 inch ? If you know the wheel size you should be able calculate the wheelbase .



Alas not for that generation of Superstox. The one thing I've learned is to throw the current regs out of the window because they are nigh on useless. 

Although the author friend has put me in touch with the chaps who build the replicas and restore some of the older cars, so hopefully one of them will come up with the goods.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Only if the Senate determines that at trial.


Perhaps they should try other fruit instead of peach ?


----------



## Archie_tect (14 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What like the joint services building in Somerset with all the IT equipment, not being used for years but still being charged for it !


If it's anything like the interface between the University of Newcastle and NHS Trust IT services they'll be upgrading from NT to 10 sometime in 2023.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Perhaps they should try other fruit instead of peach ?



Maybe a pear might be better...


----------



## Archie_tect (14 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> They have a 3 year plan, so not sure what kind of state it's actually in, not been able to visit for obvious reasons


The roofers stayed until just after lunch, all huddled in one van, then went home- leaving the other van on the street because it wouldn't start..


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> *B*ORED
> B*O*RED
> BO*R*ED
> BOR*E*D
> ...


The Bonzo Dog Doodah Band did a song 'I'm Bored' 
You should give it a listen, sometime 😁


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Alas not for that generation of Superstox. The one thing I've learned is to throw the current regs out of the window because they are nigh on useless.
> 
> Although the author friend has put me in touch with the chaps who build the replicas and restore some of the older cars, so hopefully one of them will come up with the goods.


That front bumper/fender is 3".


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2021)

It's a little bit snowy, here in Hamtun. 🌨


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Maybe a pear might be better...


Impaired ?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> That front bumper/fender is 3".



Possibly. But the thing is, the smaller the dimension used as a datum, the more the errors creep in when scaling up / down etc. I@ll see what the Old Skool Superstox guys come up with.

The work they do is amazing - they had three of their cars at MWA in Peterborough last February.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Impaired ?



Exactamundo!


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2021)

Not sure impavocado or imporange sounds quite as effective...


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's a little bit snowy, here in Hamtun. 🌨


11am here






Now at the 10" mark.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2021)

Got to laugh at them getting stranded in light snow in Leeds. Wouldn’t happen in the south 🧐


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2021)

Been out for walk in the precipitation. Saw one other person out, early on. Now got a cup of green tea cooling


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Perhaps they should try other fruit instead of peach ?


He's already done the I'moranged.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The Bonzo Dog Doodah Band did a song 'I'm Bored'
> You should give it a listen, sometime 😁


I've just listened to it. I'm slightly less bored now.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jan 2021)

This surely must be better than sand blasting for bike frames?



I wonder how expensive it is though


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2021)

'Our' Spotted Woodpecker visited again today 😎


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jan 2021)

And it's still snowing. Can't seem to find the returns form though to send it back.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I've just listened to it. I'm slightly less bored now.


I'm bored to death.. Like, mortar board.. 😂


----------



## Bobario (14 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> This surely must be better than sand blasting for bike frames?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how expensive it is though



The answer is very. I looked into this as it would come in handy for the weld prep at work. The cheapest one with enough power to do what they show in the video was several hundred thousand pounds.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2021)

I have a glass of Rosé Shlœr grape juice 🍇


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2021)

The TV licence people have written to me for the 12,583rd time and for the 12,583rd time I will tick the "I DO NOT HAVE A TELEVISION SET" on the little postcard with the freepost address and pop it in the post box. 

One needs to be patient with the hard of understanding. 

One day I might write them a proper letter telling them my opinion of them


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2021)

@tyred when I disposed of my TV licence, I went on their site and filled out the declaration. 
I've not heard from them since, though they say they have the right to visit me to check that I'm not fibbing about having no Live TV channels.


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @tyred when I disposed of my TV licence, I went on their site and filled out the declaration.
> I've not heard from them since, though they say they have the right to visit me to check that I'm not fibbing about having no Live TV channels.


I'm in Ireland, different system. I don't think we actually do have a system! 

I have had a visit from the inspector ages ago and invited him to confirm that I had no TV but they still write to me.


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2021)

The weather forecast on the radio says it will be a dry night apart from the showers... 

So not a dry night then


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> The TV licence people have written to me for the 12,583rd time and for the 12,583rd time I will tick the "I DO NOT HAVE A TELEVISION SET" on the little postcard with the freepost address and pop it in the post box.
> 
> One needs to be patient with the hard of understanding.
> 
> One day I might write them a proper letter telling them my opinion of them


Given the amount of repeats, tell them your last licence is suffient. You're only watching what you watched then.


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Jan 2021)

I just got offered a job by the sea! I think just might take them up on it. 😁


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Got to laugh at them getting stranded in light snow in Leeds. Wouldn’t happen in the south 🧐


If it was darn sarf they'd have brought out the army to help the petals.

Got daughter to the stables, only one dodgy bit, could have done with proper tyres not road tyres.












Quite funny to see a gritter in the ditch on the way back, hope nobody was hurt.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm in Ireland, different system. I don't think we actually do have a system!
> 
> I have had a visit from the inspector ages ago and invited him to confirm that I had no TV but they still write to me.


Ahhh.. Of course you are. Apologies 🤗


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Watching the roofers struggling to re-roof the house opposite as the sleet comes down this morning to top up the overnight snow. They managed to get the sarking felt and new battens down yesterday- they are trying to brush the worst of the snow off but with the weight of it I hope the inside hasn't been damaged. What a week to take off the whole roof down to the bare rafters- and the couple haven't moved out!



A friend in the next village runs a company that builds roofs here: he lets people build up as much overtime as they want in summer, and then they all take several weeks off in winter.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2021)

Lexi just walked up to me and bit me.

I know it's nearly food time, but really...


----------



## pawl (14 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> *B*ORED
> B*O*RED
> BO*R*ED
> BOR*E*D
> ...





You sound a little bored 😐 and fed up Have a smiley 😊 face on me .


----------



## pawl (14 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Not sure impavocado or imporange sounds quite as effective...


 

Whatever you call it he would never understand it.He makes planks look like brain of Britain winners


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2021)

Arsenal v Palace on the radio, a  and a sausage, chicken, mayo and cranberry sauce sandwich.

Sandwich is utterly lush!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2021)

It's whomping it down with snow here...


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2021)

Nice damp underfoot 8 miles before banger's and cash


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's whomping it down with snow here...


Glad we are not in Europe it will never get across the channel without the correct Brexit paperwork


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Glad we are not in Europe it will never get across the channel without the correct Brexit paperwork



I certainly seems to be using its freedom of movement: it's all coming from France...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Glad we are not in Europe it will never get across the channel without the correct Brexit paperwork



Actually the snow will come across with an extra 20% value added.


----------



## Ripple (14 Jan 2021)

I hate myself for inability to hold my ground when somebody blames me for something that's got nothing to do with me.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's whomping it down with snow here...


All but stopped here, but with clearing skies comes a cooler night.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2021)

One of the Old Skool Superstox guys is suggesting a chassis width of 24 inches and wheelbase of 94.

That would certainly explain the issues I've been having.

Not taking those numbers as a given just yet, because one of the guys actually has a Higman of that era, and here's hoping he'll whip the tape measure out and give me some definitive answers.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Actually the snow will come across with an extra 20% value added.



Our snow seemed to have that judging by the quantities coming down...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> All but stopped here, but with clearing skies comes a cooler night.



Yeah, ours has laid off, I think the stockpiles have run out, and there is talk of -6°c tonight...


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2021)

I think I'm going to turn in early.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I think I'm going to turn in early.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Speicher (15 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> He's already done the I'moranged.



He should try mangetout.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2021)

Car roof's look to have a layer of frost on in the borough. 
Poet's day today


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2021)

Morning.
That was a close thing !
I had just got up and was walking across our landing when my head went Ooooh! I had a bit of a woozy, right by the stairs! Luckily I didn't go go bouncy bouncy ouchy hurt ! 
It feels like I've got a bit of a head cold .


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2021)

Little one has missed out a bit on cuddles this morning. A shame as he was in a cuddly mood first thing .
He's had his breakfast and has been having a mad 5 minutes for the past half hour .


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jan 2021)

First morning in three where it isn't raining. I don't mind riding in the rain i just couldn't be bothering with it. Need to get a few supplies and looking forward to getting out on wheels.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2021)

I've put our recycling bins out.
I seem to have started a trend as the neighbours have now put theirs out .
I hope it's the right day !


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2021)

I had to refill the bird feeders last night as the greedfinches are so greeny!!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (15 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> *B*ORED
> B*O*RED
> BO*R*ED
> BOR*E*D
> ...



Don’t panic.

Test Match Special on Radio 5 Live Extra from 0430-1200 for the next few days, although I don’t think we’re going to need all five.

I didn’t realise that you don’t need a TV licence anymore to listen to the radio - but will willingly continue to pay the licence fee each year to help ensure that TMS is always there to help me through the dark times.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2021)

I've had 3 of my 5 a day for breakfast. (or did it go up to 6 a day?)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2021)

I'm listening to the cricket. Root (66* overnight) is still in.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jan 2021)

Update on the human remains found near Bridge of Orchy. It is definitely the missing cyclist from 2017.
Enquiries are ongoing and nothing more can be said under the Contempt of Court Act.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Update on the human remains found near Bridge of Orchy. It is definitely the missing cyclist from 2017.
> Enquiries are ongoing and nothing more can be said under the Contempt of Court Act.


Sounds dodgy. My suspicions are that he was hit with a vehicle, and whoever was involved has moved and buried him.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jan 2021)

Off on a horse feed rescue again, daughter just come back in from an 11 hour night shift has to go over again as the other woman involved is still stuck in her lorry in Widnes, I wouldn't wish that on anybody


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2021)

Snow is still falling, although lightly. It's about 20-25cm now.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sounds dodgy. My suspicions are that he was hit with a vehicle, and whoever was involved has moved and buried him.


Dodgy yes. Two men were apparently arrested and released about a couple of weeks ago before the remains were found. Beyond that it is best not to comment.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2021)

I've got to look for my tap back nut spanner. 
I _think_ I know where it is! 🤔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've got to look for my tap back nut spanner.
> I _think_ I know where it is! 🤔


And I know I don't know what it is.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jan 2021)

Have had some sad news. One of my brother's work colleagues had an accident at home not long after the New Year and was rushed to hospital with a head injury. We heard last night that he has died.

Doug is fairly shocked. They started with the firm at the same time so were on good terms with each other.


----------



## dave r (15 Jan 2021)

I've been and done our supermarket shop, now having  and a doughnut, of to do the market shop next.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2021)

I put some wet cat food out for the birds as little one scored loads of runs with it .
Next door's cat is now set underneath the feeder waiting for it to drop off. 
She was there sniffing the air and eventually sussed that it must be coming from the feeder. She tried climbing up it but could only reach halfway .


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2021)

Very hard frost last night. Sun only just poking through the early mist and everything is frozen. Out with the ice tyres for a lunch spin. Hoping it won't be too muddy.


----------



## mybike (15 Jan 2021)

Water level has dropped & left ice behind.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And I know I don't know what it is.


I know what it is, just not totally certain _where _it is 😂


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2021)

Actual snowing has now stopped, and the sun has come out, which is all very pretty...


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2021)

There it is!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jan 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> This surely must be better than sand blasting for bike frames?
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how expensive it is though



About 62,000 Pounds, or 80,000 USD. And that's just for the cheapest one, I think the one in the video is 8-10 times as much.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2021)

I've got a new duvet cover.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> There it is!!


Watch your knuckles they are evil things them


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 569021
> 
> 
> There it is!!


Basin wrench


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2021)

Also, the snow is melting a bit: every couple of minutes a small avalanche drops from the roof onto the grass outside the dining room* window.

*_This was the living room window until a few weeks ago, when I moved the sofa._


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jan 2021)

Mentally working out how much stuff I have got to pack and move. I have too much stuff!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2021)

It's a lighter shade of grey outside


----------



## gavgav (15 Jan 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Have had some sad news. One of my brother's work colleagues had an accident at home not long after the New Year and was rushed to hospital with a head injury. We heard last night that he has died.
> 
> Doug is fairly shocked. They started with the firm at the same time so were on good terms with each other.


Dreadfully sad. We’d only been talking about him, during our ride on Tuesday.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jan 2021)

Cleared the drive and cars of snow this morning. Did the back patio too for the dog as he hates going out in the wet.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2021)

Well, the deluge has stopped. But it is still, raw and rather murky here chez Casa Reynard.

I spent the morning re-jigging the fridge in the utility room. Have moved the stuff that needs using into the fridge in the kitchen, and I now have space for tomorrow's grocery shopping. Plus I've a better idea of what I'm NOT allowed to buy... 

Also, the cling film I ordered off Amazon has arrived. 

Almost lunchtime. I think I'm going to have another, chicken, sausage and cranberry sandwich.


----------



## pawl (15 Jan 2021)

Waiting for Mrs p to do the cheese 🧀 on toast


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I put some wet cat food out for the birds as little one scored loads of runs with it .
> Next door's cat is now set underneath the feeder waiting for it to drop off.
> She was there sniffing the air and eventually sussed that it must be coming from the feeder. She tried climbing up it but could only reach halfway .



Whiskas? That stuff is notorious for giving cats the squits...

Fortunately, my two won't touch the stuff, so I don't need to find out if it has that particular effect on them.  Lexi has a sensitive tum thanks to her awful start in life, so I do have to watch what I feed the girls.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2021)

View out of the front door:


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2021)

Cold water tap on the bathroom sink is now tightened and I'm about to put my knuckle injuring basin wrench back in the toolbox. 

I'll have a coffee first, though 👍🏼


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2021)

Dull, wet and dreary but only another 36 minutes before I get out on parole for the weekend


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2021)

A surprise sunset to the south west. Seen through scaffolding poles and a curious blue mesh that has enveloped the building.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2021)

Bled my front brake in the freezing 🥶 temps. Front brake nice and crisp again.


----------



## Ripple (15 Jan 2021)

Hmmm... So I can apply and get a student loan as a foreign student because I've got settled status. Mhmhm. That's a thing to think about.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2021)

I've done some stuff outside, but I wish I didn't have to, because it's 

Alas needs must, given the forecast tonight and into tomorrow.

Time to sit back, watch some snooker and get back to the writing.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2021)

Neighbours cat managed to leap up onto the bird feeder and Scoff the food . It was a Co Op sachet .


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Neighbours cat managed to leap up onto the bird feeder and Scoff the food . It was a Co Op sachet .



That's cos someone else's food is *ALWAYS* better than what they get at home, even if it's the same, or even cheaper.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2021)

The latest information to cover your face in doors sounds pretty drastic ! I thought a face mask was sufficient !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2021)

Beer o’clock. Tonight’s it’s Black Sheep Ale.


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2021)

It's Friday so I've got a Steak and Kidney pie in the oven and a few bottles of beer.


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2021)

Just to clarify, I haven't put the beer in the oven! It's in the fridge.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2021)

Chinese ordered. Must do weekly shop tomorrow.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2021)

Baked potato with melted cheese and mushrooms topped with creme fresh, for dinner, washed down with diet tonic water with a slice of lemon bobbing around in it.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The latest information to cover your face in doors sounds pretty drastic ! I thought a face mask was sufficient !


Indoors seriously?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2021)

I've just made a small oval layout with my Scalextric Sierra Cosworth set. Both cars work so I might have some fun tomorrow .
I tried an old Porsche 935 which seems to be a bit tail happy. It doesn't have a magnet underneath .


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Indoors seriously?


Yes . They don't say whether they are patio or Louvre doors. Whichever is most comfortable I assume .


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just made a small oval layout with my Scalextric Sierra Cosworth set. Both cars work so I might have some fun tomorrow .
> I tried an old Porsche 935 which seems to be a bit tail happy. It doesn't have a magnet underneath .



Is that the set with the Andy Rouse Kaliber car and the Steve Soper Texaco / Eggenberger one?


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2021)

I am watching The Rocket v The Wizard of Wishaw.

About to scoff a large plate of home made chips.


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just made a small oval layout with my Scalextric Sierra Cosworth set. Both cars work so I might have some fun tomorrow .
> I tried an old Porsche 935 which seems to be a bit tail happy. It doesn't have a magnet underneath .



That's Porsche and their glorified Beetle classic rear-engined design


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2021)

Snow forecast for tomorrow am in the borough


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Snow forecast for tomorrow am in the borough


Heavy snow at 8 ish, then a bit of rain to slush it up a bit 🌨


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2021)

It's got really stormy outside.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Heavy snow at 8 ish, then a bit of rain to slush it up a bit 🌨


No early ride then


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Is that the set with the Andy Rouse Kaliber car and the Steve Soper Texaco / Eggenberger one?


No . It has a black Texaco one and a red one . I would have liked the Kaliber version .
I can remember having the set for Christmas many years ago. The kids enjoyed playing with it. 
The track wasn't made very well and would have been an utter disappointment for any child if they had received it . I spent a morning sorting out the metal track fittings which didn't !  The cars went well and still do .


----------



## rockyroller (15 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Snow forecast for tomorrow am


rejoice!


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> No . It has a black Texaco one and a red one . I would have liked the Kaliber version .
> I can remember having the set for Christmas many years ago. The kids enjoyed playing with it.
> The track wasn't made very well and would have been an utter disappointment for any child if they had received it . I spent a morning sorting out the metal track fittings which didn't !  The cars went well and still do .



Hmm, might have been Rob Gravett's Trackstar car instead, then... The black Texaco one will be the Steve Soper Eggenberger car.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just made a small oval layout with my Scalextric Sierra Cosworth set. Both cars work so I might have some fun tomorrow .
> I tried an old Porsche 935 which seems to be a bit tail happy. It doesn't have a magnet underneath .


Have you tried rotating the motor 180°, contacts underneath?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> No . It has a black Texaco one and a red one . I would have liked the Kaliber version .
> I can remember having the set* for Christmas many years ago. The kids enjoyed playing with it.
> The track wasn't made very well and would have been an utter disappointment for any child if they had received it . I spent a morning sorting out the metal track fittings which didn't !  The cars went well and still do .


Don't throw the old track out because it's the old style connections, C8222 conversion straight or C8215 lap counter will work with both types of connections.

https://www.pendleslotracing.co.uk/scalextric-converter-straight.html


Pick-Up braids: Use coaxial cable. More precisely the outer sheath of it. A lot cheaper than a pack of braids.


*C575 by any chance


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jan 2021)

Waiting for a laptop to reboot. I decided to breathe life back into an old laptop by installing Linux Mint. Plus it'll stop the kids arguing over the one I've already done


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2021)

A  would be a mighty fine thing right now.

Time to put the kettle on.


----------



## DCLane (15 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Waiting for a laptop to reboot. I decided to breathe life back into an old laptop by installing Linux Mint. Plus it'll stop the kids arguing over the one I've already done



I've got my mum's old laptop that she wants disposed of. It all works fine: Linux is a thought.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2021)

Time to put the writing away, as I'm starting to generate garbage.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2021)

Bin men have come and gone, took everything but a shortbread package which may have frozen to the inside of the bin.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bin men have come and gone, took everything but a shortbread package which may have frozen to the inside of the bin.


Maybe they left it due to it being wet.
They do here.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2021)

Switched to working on the drawings for the Higman model.

Seems like the chassis width *IS* 24 inches after all, as the rear and side projections now match. 

Not yet sure what the wheelbase actually comes out as. Apparently it varied quite a bit on cars of that era, so much so that the Old Skool blokes are having a raging debate about it without coming to a definitive conclusion.  But a friend identified the make and size of wheels, so I'm now using the wheel rim diameter to cross-check the dimensions of the side projection and I'll let the wheelbase fall where it will.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

It's getting light outside.
There be bad weather for a while.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2021)

Anyways, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, off to bed go I.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jan 2021)

Root's still batting! Laundry underway, tea brewing, Microsoft updating my laptop.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jan 2021)

More snow overnight which has now turned to rain so will be horrendous to walk in. No chance of any more sleep so what to do. I suspect several cuppas, more browsing and some inane games on the iPad


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2021)

Sure our cat just wished me happy birthday
Wet and yuk outside looks like it snowed earlier now raining


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Sure our cat just wished me happy birthday
> Wet and yuk outside looks like it snowed earlier now raining


Did your cat send you a card?
Is it your birthday? If so have a happy one. If not, happy unbirthday!
🎂


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Did your cat send you a card?
> Is it your birthday? If so have a happy one. If not, happy unbirthday!
> 🎂



Not sure re the card as not opened them all yet 
Yes it's my 21st today 
Thanks @PeteXXX


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Switched to working on the drawings for the Higman model.
> 
> Seems like the chassis width *IS* 24 inches after all, as the rear and side projections now match.
> 
> Not yet sure what the wheelbase actually comes out as. Apparently it varied quite a bit on cars of that era, so much so that the Old Skool blokes are having a raging debate about it without coming to a definitive conclusion.  But a friend identified the make and size of wheels, so I'm now using the wheel rim diameter to cross-check the dimensions of the side projection and I'll let the wheelbase fall where it will.


Good luck with your project .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure re the card as not opened them all yet
> Yes it's my 21st today
> Thanks @PeteXXX


Happy Birthday !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2021)

Morning.
It is raining here ! 
We had a brief period of sunshine yesterday afternoon .
I have done absolutely no miles this year due to the weather.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2021)

Do you want to delete these files?
Yes,/No ?
Yes! 
What possible harm can it do ?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2021)

It's raining quite hard at the moment. It looks like I'll have to wait until later to take MrsPete out to the shed to show her my new ladders!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Happy Birthday !


Thanks


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure re the card as not opened them all yet
> Yes it's my 21st today
> Thanks @PeteXXX



Happy Birthday @biggs682


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Happy Birthday @biggs682


Thanks


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure re the card as not opened them all yet
> Yes it's my 21st today
> Thanks @PeteXXX



Happy Birthday, 21? Again.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jan 2021)

The weather is particularly grim today.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2021)

We have had 2 phone calls to say that our internet will be going off !

About n


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2021)

A bit gloomy today, bike being prepared to go grocery shopping...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jan 2021)

Slushy snow and now sleet. I’ve binned the idea of going for a ride in the snow. Now if it was nice and crisp proper snow...


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 569126
> 
> 
> A bit gloomy today, bike being prepared to go grocery shopping...


It's a darn sight prettier than rain !


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We have had 2 phone calls to say that our internet will be going off !
> 
> About n


You likely won't see this post for a while, but when I was on Orkney, a chap in a shop was talking about the islands woeful Internet. He said the Internet radio playing in the background wasn't for the music, it was to know when they had no WiFi and payments had to be in cash as the bank terminal was down


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2021)

Did you know that the tip of your little finger protruding from underneath your tablet looks like an ideal thing to attack ? 


My kitten does !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> You likely won't see this post for a while, but when I was on Orkney, a chap in a shop was talking about the islands woeful Internet. He said the Internet radio playing in the background wasn't for the music, it was to know when they had no WiFi and payments had to be in cash as the bank terminal was down



Think that post was a joke, else how would they manage to press enter just before it went?🧐


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Happy Birthday, 21? Again.


Thank you not so sure about the again bit


----------



## mybike (16 Jan 2021)

When I started reading page 5671 it was sunny, now it's not.


----------



## pawl (16 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> More snow overnight which has now turned to rain so will be horrendous to walk in. No chance of any more sleep so what to do. I suspect several cuppas, more browsing and some inane games on the iPad





Have you tied 4 Pics 1Word


----------



## pawl (16 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We have had 2 phone calls to say that our internet will be going off !
> 
> About n




That one seems to be doing the rounds currently.Waiting for a congratulations you have won a COVID jab. ,Please send your bank details to receive this once in a lifetime offer


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jan 2021)

Why are chicken wings called buffalo wings?


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure re the card as not opened them all yet
> Yes it's my *21st today*
> Thanks @PeteXXX


Again!


----------



## postman (16 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Sure our cat just wished me happy birthday
> Wet and yuk outside looks like it snowed earlier now raining


Due to covid restrictions and bad weather conditions no postal deliveries will take place today..So my card will not arrive so Happy Birthday CC style.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Due to covid restrictions and bad weather conditions no postal deliveries will take place today..So my card will not arrive so Happy Birthday CC style.


Thank you


----------



## DCLane (16 Jan 2021)

Went out earlier for fresh bread - drizzle on compacted snow (i.e. ice) is _incredibly_ slippy.

Half-way to the shop I remembered I've got some ice grips for shoes at home


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Went out earlier for fresh break - drizzle on compacted snow (i.e. ice) is _incredibly_ slippy.
> 
> Half-way to the shop I remembered I've got some ice grips for shoes at home


Shops don't like people using crampons when it's like this.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Shops don't like people using crampons when it's like this.



When do they like you to use crampons?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Went out earlier for fresh break - drizzle on compacted snow (i.e. ice) is _incredibly_ slippy.



One of the nice things about snow spiked tyres is that I can look at a road that's a mess of compacted snow and ice and think:
"yeah, that looks doable"
This is handy when I live at the other end of said road...


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> When do they like you to use crampons?


Never having tried to use them outdoors in the summer, or when there's no ice and snow, I am unable to answer that question at this time.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Think that post was a joke, else how would they manage to press enter just before it went?🧐


Now you're trying to bring logic into the Mundane thread


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (16 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's raining quite hard at the moment. It looks like I'll have to wait until later to take MrsPete out to the shed to show her my new ladders!



You certainly know how to show a girl a good time.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2021)

Cold and slushy here chez Casa Reynard, but the sun has just come out! Not much in the way of snow here, it's just very soggy.

I slept in and haven't done very much.

On the plus side, mum is getting her Covid vaccine next Sunday.  One mightily relieved Reynard, but until *I* get my second jab, I can't take my foot off the gas.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2021)

Happy birthday @biggs682  Hope you have a fabby day xxx


----------



## Phaeton (16 Jan 2021)

Boiler leak followed by dishwasher not working, had enough of today already


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> You certainly know how to show a girl a good time.


One step at a time... 👍🏼 😉


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2021)

My 3 year old grandson soon got the hang of the Scalextric cars and has managed to stay on the track for for more than 10 laps . It is a short oval , I didn't want to make it complicated. He was driving the red Shell Sierra Cosworth . There was a bit of a track invasion when he brought some Corgi type vehicles onto the track .
I thought I would try my Sanyo MG Metro 6R4 out. It wouldn't run at first, the flag is too deep and hits the joining bits underneath the track . A bit of a shave with a penknife trimmed off the excess.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Why are chicken wings called buffalo wings?


 Because they were invented by Teressa Belisimo at a bar, called The Anchor, in Buffalo, New York. Butter and Cayenne pepper sauce are the two main ingredients.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jan 2021)

Thank you for that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2021)

You are welcome. These wings taste nothing like buffalo, although buffalo makes a righteously good hamburger.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2021)

Happy Birthday @biggs682 ! Many happy returns of The Day. Did you get a bicycle for your birthday?


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jan 2021)

Lifetime veggie, brought up that way. I was curious, knew buffalo couldn't fly obviously. 😁


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Lifetime veggie, brought up that way. I was curious, *knew buffalo couldn't fly obviously*. 😁



And thank goodness for that...


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> And thank goodness for that...


That would be something if those by-products hit your cars' windshield...


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Happy birthday @biggs682  Hope you have a fabby day xxx


Thanks it's going well so far


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Happy Birthday @biggs682 ! Many happy returns of The Day. Did you get a bicycle for your birthday?


Thank you no thankfully


----------



## DCLane (16 Jan 2021)

Linux installed on my mum's old laptop that she wanted to dispose of. I'll keep it to play with.

And a parcel of goodies arrived from Veloforte for my son as they're one of his sponsors.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Not sure re the card as not opened them all yet
> Yes it's my 21st today
> Thanks @PeteXXX


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jan 2021)

Ten past four and it isn't dark, Summer is on the way. 😎


----------



## slowmotion (16 Jan 2021)

It's National Fig Newton Day in the U.S.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2021)

I am sat by the fire, I have a  and I am watching the snooker.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jan 2021)

It is incredibly difficult deciding which books to keep and which books to pass on.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2021)

Right, time to get changed, sort out the shopping list and tootle off to Tesco.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> It's National Fig Newton Day in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 569208


I like fig rolls


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2021)

Hoppy Birdday to @biggs682


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I like fig rolls


Metoo!!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Hoppy Birdday to @biggs682


Thank you


----------



## slowmotion (16 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I like fig rolls


Seeing as how they are all celebrating them on the other side of The Pond, I think you have the perfect excuse to have another.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cold and slushy here chez Casa Reynard, but the sun has just come out! Not much in the way of snow here, it's just very soggy.
> 
> I slept in and haven't done very much.
> 
> On the plus side, mum is getting her Covid vaccine next Sunday.  One mightily relieved Reynard, but until *I* get my second jab, I can't take my foot off the gas.


I'm taking my mum up to a local covid vaccination centre tomorrow, her first. It will be a relief.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Happy Birthday @biggs682 ! Many happy returns of The Day. Did you get a bicycle for your birthday?


Aye, happy birthday @biggs682 . He got the keys to the bike shed.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Seeing as how they are all celebrating them on the other side of The Pond, I think you have the perfect excuse to have another.


I have just had a chunk of roulade and feel full .


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> You certainly know how to show a girl a good time.


She'll be going up in the world tomorrow, weather permitting. The aerial needs moving.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> And thank goodness for that...


Explain the Brewster Buffalo.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> And thank goodness for that...


Explain the Brewster Buffalo.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Explain the Brewster Buffalo.



Why? Just live with the mystery, dude.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Why? Just live with the mystery, dude.


No mystery.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Linux installed on my mum's old laptop that she wanted to dispose of. I'll keep it to play with.
> 
> And a parcel of goodies arrived from Veloforte for my son as they're one of his sponsors.
> 
> View attachment 569195


If there's any Zenzero bars (the ginger & lemon ones) he doesn't want, could you borrow @Reynard 's trebuchet and fling them in this direction


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2021)

That was an interesting trip to Tesco.

Grabby Guy swiped all of the meat off the counter before the lad had a chance to put it in the chiller cabinet - he had a whole trolley full. And not for the first time. So I gave him a piece of my mind (politely, no point in being rude) and shamed him into sharing with the rest of us.

Hope that doesn't come back to bite me in the bum.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jan 2021)

First time I've had a chance to properly check in here for a few days - work this week has led to a bit of brain overload.

As a result I've not kept up to date, but I hope nothing too exciting has been going on - kittens are still being played with, wood is being chopped, bins put out and brought back in, that sort of thing.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jan 2021)

Oh, and happy birthday to @biggs682 . Does your age exceed the number of bikes you own yet


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> That was an interesting trip to Tesco.
> 
> Grabby Guy swiped all of the meat off the counter before the lad had a chance to put it in the chiller cabinet - he had a whole trolley full. And not for the first time. So I gave him a piece of my mind (politely, no point in being rude) and shamed him into sharing with the rest of us.
> 
> *Hope that doesn't come back to bite me in the bum.*


Hopefully not in Tesco at least!


----------



## DCLane (16 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> If there's any Zenzero bars (the ginger & lemon ones) he doesn't want, could you borrow @Reynard 's trebuchet and fling them in this direction



None of those but pretty much everything else. One of the team has a stack of Zenzero ones instead.


----------



## tyred (16 Jan 2021)

There's no pink ones in my Licorice All Sorts

I may have to send a letter of complaint to Bertie Bassett...


----------



## tyred (16 Jan 2021)

Happy 21st birthday to Mr Biggs


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

Ever wondered what Batman eats to keep in such peak condition? His favorite food is mulligatawny soup.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Explain the Brewster Buffalo.


Up against the Japanese, with newer and more powerful aircraft, not so good. Although it did beat out earlier versions of the F4F Wildcat. The Finns used them to great effect against the Red Air Force both in the Russo-Finnish War and the Continuation War.


----------



## Accy cyclist (17 Jan 2021)

I had a potato and meat pie yesterday from a local confectioners. I must say it was the best pie i've had in four years! I'm going back to the place on Monday to buy another pie (might try beef and mushroom) and to tell them how good their pies are. They don't advertise them as home made,but they look like they are. A bit odd shaped and all look different to the others. Not like the mass produced stuff i've reluctantly become accustomed to. Some really cheap and horrible mass produced pies have pastry that is similar to woodchip wallpaper!


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2021)

Right, time to put the drawings away.

I've now got the rear projection of the Higman more or less sorted, plus the back half of the side projection (rear wing, driver's cab). There are a couple of bits I'm not happy with, but that's the downside of working with some pretty ropey photos.

Though there is a good online archive of old stock car photos, so I shall have a good delve in there to see if I can't find some better images. Not necessarily of the exact car that I'm planning on modelling, but of its type. I really need a good head on view, which, at the moment, I don't have...


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2021)

Anyways, I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Oh, and happy birthday to @biggs682 . Does your age exceed the number of bikes you own yet


Getting close


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2021)

Time for some early morning miles 
It's dry and not windy


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jan 2021)

I didn't log on yesterday so I missed your birthday @biggs682 , I hope you had a good one!

Everybody seems to be having their Covid jabs now but I haven't heard anything yet. 

Still no angle grinder. Tracking number just says its 'in transit', which it has been since the 7th (the day it was supposed to be delivered!). I know Covid is delaying deliveries but more that 9 days to get from Leicestershire to Bedford seems rather a lot.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2021)

Thanks @Kempstonian .
Just back a nice 22 miles all within 7 mile radius of home 
Back in bed now with a brew


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jan 2021)

The water has stopped falling from the sky and there is sunshine, mount up and away! ✌


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2021)

I swept the floor. again.

Also, I need a shave.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2021)

On the other hand I have cleaned the kitchen.


----------



## mybike (17 Jan 2021)

ug urg where's the coffee


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2021)

Morning .
I had a tiring day yesterday playing Scalextric and toy cars. Apparently small Matchbox cars are supposed to fit in large Corgi vans. In all my years I never knew that ! 
Today it started off sunny It has now clouded over a bit. I thought that I might be able to get out for a ride but he decided to play Scalextric instead of going to the park .


----------



## DCLane (17 Jan 2021)

Tried to fit a gear cable to the Raleigh thing I'm very slowly working on. Only, having worked out how to get it out of the 1960's twist grip 3-speed shifter, did I find out I'd bought the wrong one. Note: the bike's a bitsa from a 1972 Raleigh Superbe? plus what appears to be a 1966 3-speed ladies town bike. The wheels / shifters / saddle / chainguard / mudguards are from the ladies bike. So the only thing I've managed to achieve is removing a spring clip 

Found the right one as NOS on eBay in the right colour and white ribbed, which is what I'd wanted originally but couldn't find so bought a cheap black one instead 

White ribbed on the way. Found white ribbed brake cable set as well.

Had a coffee and a biscuit to console and congratulate myself


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I swept the floor. again.
> 
> Also, I need a shave.


Would you need to sweep the floor, again, after shaving.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> ug urg where's the coffee



I haven't got it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would you need to sweep the floor, again, after shaving.



D*mn, didn't think of that...


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2021)

My Planet X order it 21 stops away ! Tracking Mike my driver. Busy lad, he's done 100 plus deliveries already !


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I haven't got it.


No tea and no coffee, I dunno.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jan 2021)

Quite a pleasant little ride, this morning, in sunshine for a change! 

☀


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jan 2021)

Andy, don't shave. Saves so much faffing about. Worked for me for years.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> No tea and no coffee, I dunno.



Oh, I've got tea, just didn't drink enough this morning.

Only Beautiful Wife drinks coffee in our family.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2021)

Mike is round the corner


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2021)

Next week there will be a carpenter here making a new handrail for the stair case. 

What steps do I need to take in preparation for this.  Can you see any problems that might a riser?


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2021)

Yes, I have made a note to get knotted




solution.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2021)

I am about to try a red sticker vegan chicken steak. 

I'm ready to drown it in ketchup if the worst comes to the worst...



Speicher said:


> Next week there will be a carpenter here making a new handrail for the stair case.
> 
> What steps do I need to take in preparation for this.  Can you see any problems that might a riser?



I'll not comment on the puns, just give you a hard stair...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Next week there will be a carpenter here making a new handrail for the stair case.
> 
> What steps do I need to take in preparation for this.  Can you see any problems that might a riser?


Is there a risk of an unanticipated landing?


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is there a risk of an unanticipated landing?



Only one flight is possible, and there are landing lights, if they are needed.

The carpenter may be wearing an apron.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> The carpenter may be wearing an apron.


That should help him protect his balustrades.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jan 2021)

I think I will have my evening meal early today.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2021)

Bright and sunny with a chilly breeze here chez Casa Reynard today. Although the sun has decided to call it quits for the day.

I overslept. Oops. Anyways, I did the chores I needed to do and I'm having a quiet day watching the snooker.

Tomorrow will be nose back to the grindstone.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Only one flight is possible, and there are landing lights, if they are needed.
> 
> The carpenter may be wearing an apron.


And all that could be for nowt if his approach is wrong.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2021)

My daughter has just sent me a What's App message. Half way through she started using bold text. I've had to ask her to tell me how you get the phone to type in bold.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My daughter has just sent me a What's App message. Half way through she started using bold text. I've had to ask her to tell me how you get the phone to type in bold.


And!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2021)

Had my hair clippered so now back to the look in my avatar


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> And!!


I know. The suspense is killing me!

Right, I googled it. Double tap on the text you want to embolden and select the bold option. Quicker then getting her to reply while she's cooking a roast and feeding four kids.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know. The suspense is killing me!


Couldn't wait
Bold: To send text in bold, place an asterisk on both sides of the text, like so:
*text*


https://www.news18.com/news/tech/wh...ough-or-monospaced-text-messages-2480801.html


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't wait
> Bold: To send text in bold, place an asterisk on both sides of the text, like so:
> *text*
> 
> ...


He he. I now have 2 ways of doing something that I never wanted to do before.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2021)

I have a  and a cereal bar thingy.

Bought the bars on YS cos the box was dinged. They're ok, but are definitely heading towards the verdict of "much too sweet"


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jan 2021)

I'm having grapes and cherry yoghurt in a bit methinks.


----------



## DCLane (17 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Only one flight is possible, and there are landing lights, if they are needed.
> 
> The carpenter may be wearing an apron.



Erm ... is this a 'special service' they're offering, particularly if they're not wearing an apron? 

Note: _still_ marking, although I should be finished by the end of this week. Finding distractions at this stage is helpful.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2021)

Sausage rolls and snooker.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2021)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2021)

Ordered bigger mirror with more extension for recumbent. Hopefully means half the rear view won’t be taken up with a view of my shoulder.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jan 2021)

If only it was that easy for real.✌


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> The carpenter may be wearing an apron.


As long as he's not doing a Fabbers and is wearing other clothes too


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2021)

I just broke my last 0,7mm drill bit.

Well, poo.

I wouldn't mind as much, but I only had three holes to drill and this project would be almost done.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Only one flight is possible, and there are landing lights, if they are needed.
> 
> The carpenter may be wearing an apron.


Tell him not to overthink things, just keep it plane and simple.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just broke my last 0,7mm drill bit.
> 
> Well, poo.
> 
> I wouldn't mind as much, but I only had three holes to drill and this project would be almost done.


Are you able to regrind a fresh tip?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Are you able to regrind a fresh tip?



No, it snapped at the top of the.. um... the twiddly bit...


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just broke my last 0,7mm drill bit.
> 
> Well, poo.
> 
> I wouldn't mind as much, but I only had three holes to drill and this project would be almost done.


I've 0.5 & 0.6mm bits.


----------



## tyred (17 Jan 2021)

Smokey bacon crisps must be one of the best inventions of all time.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jan 2021)

Nah, salt and vinegar or Twiglets.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, it snapped at the top of the.. um... the twiddly bit...


Top of the flutes?


----------



## tyred (17 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Top of the flutes?


I'd say the end of the shank.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Top of the flutes?





tyred said:


> I'd say the end of the shank.



Um... yeah. them.

Probably.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Um... yeah. them.
> 
> Probably.


Have you got all the pieces?
Maybe "superglue" them back.


----------



## tyred (17 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Um... yeah. them.
> 
> Probably.


The shank is the correct term for the non-fluted part which fits into the chuck.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2021)

I am still rather peckish.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am still rather peckish.


I thought you were Reynard?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> The shank is the correct term for the non-fluted part which fits into the chuck.


Seems that part is in one piece, in the chuck.

He could fill in the flutes, top end only, then use the broken drill for the third and final hole.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I thought you were Reynard?



Ask me that *after* I've raided the snack cupboard...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Sausage rolls and snooker.


Don't the cue tips get greasy?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2021)

Well that was strange


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was strange


What & why?


----------



## DCLane (17 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> What & why?



@biggs682 _didn't_ buy a bike today


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Don't the cue tips get greasy?



Well, not if I wash my paws after eating but before playing


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2021)

My hair won't stay tied back because my hairband has lost its *boing*


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2021)

That was an absolute belter of a Masters final.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> That was an absolute belter of a Masters final.


And the sausage rolls?


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am sat by the fire, I have a  and I am watching the snooker.


John Higgins has just picked up £100k, bet he didn't see that coming.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am still rather peckish.


I've been like that all weekend. 

I will be good next week to make up for it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jan 2021)

I'm peckish as well.... Been knocking out some great toasties on the new Breville, ham, cheese and pineapple was great


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> John Higgins has just picked up £100k, bet he didn't see that coming.


£100,000 in £20 notes look like this photo, 9 stacks, each with a bit over eleven thousand pounds in it.





A little under 12lbs in weight


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was strange



Yes, it was. A house without bannisters?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> And the sausage rolls?



Rather tasty.  Especially with a dab of sweet chilli sauce on the side.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> John Higgins has just picked up £100k, bet he didn't see that coming.



No, I don't think he did. Yan played superbly, a very well-deserved win.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I've been like that all weekend.
> 
> I will be good next week to make up for it.



Peckishness sorted by a large bowl of cheesy mashed potato with lashings of butter on top.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'm peckish as well.... Been knocking out some great toasties on the new Breville, ham, cheese and pineapple was great



Ah, the classic Hawaiian. 

Chicken, mozzarella and pesto is good too...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2021)

Anyways, I now have a nice 

Lexi is busy killing her clucking chicken toy.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I now have a nice
> 
> Lexi is busy killing her clucking chicken toy.


Language!!


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes, it was. A house without bannisters?


Who else has been watching Alice?


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Who else has been watching Alice?


No, rewatching The Green Mile.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2021)

Engineering drawing is just like riding a bicycle. Once learnt, never forgotten.

I should have a nice wooden plinth somewhere. I made it to mount something else, and then never used it. Would be ideal for this model as I think it is just wide enough.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2021)

Anyways, I'd better skedaddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2021)

Good morning. 

I've just made toast.



classic33 said:


> Seems that part is in one piece, in the chuck.
> 
> He could fill in the flutes, top end only, then use the broken drill for the third and final hole.



I'd have to find the bits first: it pinged off somewhere...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2021)

Time to go to work: I'm allowing a few more minutes than usual because of weather conditions...


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> What & why?



The tv show finding Alice on channel 3 at 9pm


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes, it was. A house without bannisters?


Snap


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2021)

Awoke to a frost so no early am ride for me 
As of today we are doing technical support to my mother with her new chrome book so wish us luck


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Who else has been watching Alice?


NSFW 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsrfovOPcjk


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jan 2021)

7:59 & the sky has already broken, we've survived another winter & summer is on it's way


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2021)

Morning.
Grey and damp here. We can look forward to rain later.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2021)

Play time's over! The kitten and I were having a good game of football using a walnut. At times he tried to sneak in a cuddle by walking over my legs, he wouldn't admit it though!


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Grey and damp here.


What about the weather?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> NSFW
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsrfovOPcjk



I know that song but it is age restricted.. Is 68¼ old enough, or should I give it a while?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I know that song but it is age restricted.. Is 68¼ old enough, or should I give it a while?


I think we should let our elders and betters decide.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

Very noisy from the shed office today. Next door has tree surgeons in cutting a huge wall of trees down, that are next to 'the office'. Four meetings between 10 and 1pm. Pardon ! I'll see how I go on as all the cables are plugged into a docking station under the desk.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Very noise from the shed office today. Next door has tree surgeons in cutting a huge wall of trees down, that are next to 'the office'. Four meetings between 10 and 1pm. Pardon ! I'll see how I go on as all the cables are plugged into a docking station under the desk.


Let's hope you're not in the 'drop zone'


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2021)

We have the sun trying to find away through the clouds


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> We have the sun trying to find away through the clouds


No chance, blame Phaeton.


Phaeton said:


> 7:59 & the sky has already broken.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Let's hope you're not in the 'drop zone'



The shed is 'under' some of their overhang ! TBH, she never get's the height lopped, just the overhang onto her property - the trees are on a field owned by the council.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> The shed is 'under' some of their overhang ! TBH, she never get's the height lopped, just the overhang onto her property - the trees are on a field owned by the council.


I hope she sends them the bill


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> The shed is 'under' some of their overhang ! TBH, she never get's the height lopped, just the overhang onto her property - the trees are on a field owned by the council.


Does she have permission ?


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Does she have permission ?



Probably not. That said, I keep the land on my side under control. It's a field with brambles near our houses, but previous owners have let trees self seed - I keep those near my house under control. We had one tree that completely covered our back garden some years ago. We chopped it down.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2021)

I've been out for my first ride of the year.
It was a bit chilly so I put 2 pullovers on . I only intended to do just over 5 miles but on the return journey I extended it so I will have to work out the total distance . I was out about an hour .
If anyone had seen me they would have been impressed by my bulging thighs . Little would they know that I had pipe insulating foam in my pockets . . I thought I would see if I could ride with my pockets stuffed . I didn't like it the last time I fell off .


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jan 2021)

Today is Blue Monday, the third Monday in January, and according to the professional misery guts and journalists, the most depressing day of the year. I'm not so sure though. As I was hopping about on one leg in the bathroom last night, trying to take my jeans off, I discovered a rare bonus of the pandemic. Due to the fact that I have not used cash for the last ten months, a dozen coins don't spill out of my pockets onto the bathroom floor every night.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Today is Blue Monday, the third Monday in January, and according to the professional misery guts and journalists, the most depressing day of the year. I'm not so sure though.


Is it because on a normal month we could look forward to being paid at the end of this week


----------



## gbb (18 Jan 2021)

Blue Monday explains it then.
Bored Saturday, i don't like bored, i tend to get a bit aggy.
Fustrating Sunday with family issues saw me get even more aggravational.
Today, work, at least i can leave the pretty poor weekend behind....but no.
Agreed by 3 dept managers to move a gas cage and bottles to an adjacent line, i sorted it at the first opportunity. I'd literally just finished and a line leader asked....why are you doing that, i need it on line 2 (whence it just came)...and one of the managers who sanctioned the move was the one that immediately went back on it
Rattle out my pram moment, got over it, returned the equipment to its original setting.

Next job, asked another line leader how long his bagger is not working for...(i have 2 hours work to do on it)
We have finished with that machine for the day, he replied.
We ripped into it, stripped back all sorts of parts to get to the area we needed....
Errr, i need that line in maybe 1 or 2 hours, line leader now tells me.
No rattle out of pram this time...
Ok Maciej, put it all back together, we will do it another day.
Its Blue Monday alright...


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Is it because on a normal month we could look forward to being paid at the end of this week


And the pre-Christmas credit card bills start rolling in! 
I'm glad I don't have any 👍🏼


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2021)

Overcast, mild and rather breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Took a morning away from all the necessary stuff and went for a lovely long walk with a dear friend who lives in the same village, and her two dogs. It was very muddy and squelchy out there, but I really enjoyed myself.  I can consider myself to be well and truly exercised out. (OK, I need to do firewood this afternoon, but hey...)

The doggos enjoyed it too, but gawd did they look like a pair of swamp things by the time we finished!  Mud is to Schnauzer hair what iron filings are to a magnet...


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> And the pre-Christmas credit card bills start rolling in!
> I'm glad I don't have any 👍🏼



Same here 
All I seem to be doing today is processing orders for filters


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2021)

I've finally got enough unsolicited (attempted) sales letters to make it worth swapping all their unsolicited offers around and posting them back to them all in their freepost envelopes.. 


One of life's little pleasures


----------



## mybike (18 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> D*mn, didn't think of that...



The answer is, don't shave.



Andy in Germany said:


> Only Beautiful Wife drinks coffee in our family.



Just think, if you drank coffee, you could be beautiful too.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I know that song but it is age restricted.. Is 68¼ old enough, or should I give it a while?



It wouldn't let me watch it, told me I had to sign in, I'm 69, so you might have to wait a bit.


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've been out for my first ride of the year.
> It was a bit chilly so I put 2 pullovers on . I only intended to do just over 5 miles but on the return journey I extended it so I will have to work out the total distance . I was out about an hour .
> If anyone had seen me they would have been impressed by my bulging thighs . Little would they know that I had pipe insulating foam in my pockets . . I thought I would see if I could ride with my pockets stuffed . I didn't like it the last time I fell off .



I did my second ride of the year today, 50 miles, my first ride at that distance since 22 December, I might ache a bit tomorrow.


----------



## mybike (18 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes, it was. A house without bannisters?



There on the stairs?


----------



## dave r (18 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> There on the stairs?



A little mouse with clogs on.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> The answer is, don't shave.



I have a goatee. It's a compromise.




mybike said:


> Just think, if you drank coffee, you could be beautiful too.



I admire your optimism.


----------



## tyred (18 Jan 2021)

It's been another dull, dreary, dismal, dreich day. 

It's not blue Monday here, it's grey Monday!


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jan 2021)

encountered 2 objectionable customers at my part-time, 2nd job yesterday. really had to bite my lip to keep myself from telling them off


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2021)

Made some cranberry, almonds and raisin bread . It tastes yummy.


----------



## gbb (18 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've finally got enough unsolicited (attempted) sales letters to make it worth swapping all their unsolicited offers around and posting them back to them all in their freepost envelopes..
> 
> 
> One of life's little pleasures


I like your style.....


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Does she have permission ?


Not required, and if she feels like it she can bill the council(land owner) for the work.


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've finally got enough unsolicited (attempted) sales letters to make it worth swapping all their unsolicited offers around and posting them back to them all in their freepost envelopes..
> 
> 
> One of life's little pleasures



I send their empty pre-paid envelopes back. Otherwise they have my address on the sales letter.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2021)

Did two heaped wheelbarrows of firewood this afternoon - salvaged from the tangle that the drainage board left. Then hoofed off to Littleport to post a letter and drop off mum's prescription slip at the quack.

Now having a  and a pain au chocolat.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I did my second ride of the year today, 50 miles, my first ride at that distance since 22 December, I might ache a bit tomorrow.


That distance would probably kill me !
A couple of days working on a computer on a picture wore me out .


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> I send their empty pre-paid envelopes back. Otherwise they have my address on the sales letter.


I usually send pizza, kebab leaflets or supermarket offers.
I had one envelope left, today, so I popped a newspaper cutting about bacon recipes in for them to read.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have a goatee. It's a compromise.
> 
> 
> I admire your optimism.


You're not tempted then?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> encountered 2 objectionable customers at my part-time, 2nd job yesterday. really had to bite my lip to keep myself from telling them off



One of the things I really like about my job is that ticking the rude clients off is part of the description.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2021)

Sitting by the fire, listening to Arsenal v Newcastle.

The cats have been fed. I have a jacket potato with chicken, bacon, sweetcorn and cheese.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jan 2021)

Mad Monday is over until next week. Online sessions on Zoom for the kids requiring a lot of setting up due to very close start/finish times, squeezing a meal in-between and making sure all equipment is ready (martial arts and orchestra - you can imagine what equipment we have to have to hand). Then there's any tech, video and audio issues which the tech guy (i.e. me) has to be ready to fix instantly. Plus my participation required for holding kick shields or punching pads for the kids to hit the hell out of in the first session.

Exhausting. 

A 200km audax is less stressful.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2021)

It's still a bit snowy...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2021)

That was a very satisfying result in the football tonight. 

On my way back from Littleport, I had to stop at the level crossing. New loco on the line today, keeping with the football theme - 66725 "Sunderland" complete with club crest and red & white scarf.

Put my blue wheelie bin and black bag out for collection in the morning.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've finally got enough unsolicited (attempted) sales letters to make it worth swapping all their unsolicited offers around and posting them back to them all in their freepost envelopes..
> 
> 
> One of life's little pleasures



I do that as well


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2021)

Day two of IT support completed 
Had a sudden hard rain shower earlier


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've finally got enough unsolicited (attempted) sales letters to make it worth swapping all their unsolicited offers around and posting them back to them all in their freepost envelopes..
> 
> 
> One of life's little pleasures


I do that as well, and also add in a few local flyers. It's surprising how much some of the freepost envelopes will hold.

The only exception is that I won't do it to charities.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've finally got enough unsolicited (attempted) sales letters to make it worth swapping all their unsolicited offers around and posting them back to them all in their freepost envelopes..
> 
> 
> One of life's little pleasures


Blimey! As a 'well hard' vigilante, you're shoulder to shoulder with Clint Eastwood and Charles Bronson.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> That was a very satisfying result in the football tonight.
> 
> *On my way back from Littleport, I had to stop at the level crossing. New loco on the line today, keeping with the football theme - 66725 "Sunderland" complete with club crest and red & white scarf.*
> 
> Put my blue wheelie bin and black bag out for collection in the morning.


From 2.5 years ago - waiting to join the Ipswich/Felixstowe branch line on the 'Bacon Curve' ( a link to the mainline partly built on the grounds of the old Harris bacon factory)





And yes, I do need to get out more.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jan 2021)

For the first time ever, the batteries in the radio in the bathroom gave up after I'd finished my shower and not part way through as they always have done in the past.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Blimey! As a 'well hard' vigilante, you're shoulder to shoulder with Clint Eastwood and Charles Bronson.


Not quite Chuck Norris, then... 😔


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> That was a very satisfying result in the football tonight.
> 
> On my way back from Littleport, I had to stop at the level crossing. New loco on the line today, keeping with the football theme -* 66725 "Sunderland" complete with club crest and red & white scarf.*
> 
> Put my blue wheelie bin and black bag out for collection in the morning.


This one?


----------



## slowmotion (18 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Not quite Chuck Norris, then... 😔


There were some German scammers that used to send me an invitation for our little company to be included in an 'international trade directory' . Their pitch was quite convincing but, buried deep in the small print was an annual fee of 800 euros, payable after you sent your details. I cut up a few envelope sized pieces of 18mm MDF on the table saw and put one in the pre-addressed reply envelope with a brief two word message. I figured it might cost them a bit in excess postal charges.


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2021)

I got an 'excess postage' charge card today. Wonder who's sent me some MDF @slowmotion ? I'll find out on Wednesday. 

Given I'm on the Royal Mail post panel I hope it's not them


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> This one?
> View attachment 569599



Blimey, didn't realise it was available as a model... 

Not much use for an Arsenal fan, though


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Blimey, didn't realise it was available as a model...
> 
> Not much use for an Arsenal fan, though


Hornby: £75 
Bachmann: £85.25

"Arsenal", you need a B17/Footballer Class.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2021)

Besides @Reynard, I've just noticed you've not joined yet!


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hornby: £75
> Bachmann: £85.25
> 
> "Arsenal", you need a B17/Footballer Class.
> View attachment 569606



Oh @classic33 me old bean, why am I not surprised?


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2021)

Anyways, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, bed for me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi

Don't forget, you're not "here" whilst 18:30!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh @classic33 me old bean, why am I not surprised?


By?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2021)

Morning world that was a better night's sleep .
I wonder what the fussy cat will turn his nose up at today ?


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jan 2021)

Going to see the new flat (socially distanced) that comes with the new job today.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Going to see the new flat (socially distanced) that comes with the new job today.



Best take a pump with you then


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jan 2021)

Took me a minute but I got there in the end. ✌ Looking forward to seeing the sea.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2021)

Is it still raining ☔?


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jan 2021)

Not here but later I suspect.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2021)

Answer: Yes ☔


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> From 2.5 years ago - waiting to join the Ipswich/Felixstowe branch line on the 'Bacon Curve' ( a link to the mainline partly built on the grounds of the old Harris bacon factory)
> View attachment 569596
> 
> And yes, I do need to get out more.


Harris's started up in Calne Wiltshire in 1770. It's a shame that they got rid of everything to do with the company in Calne when they moved the business up north.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2021)

So I tick the box to ship an order complete and yes guess what some numpty ships it incomplete 

Why why why ......


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2021)

Morning.
It was raining here . It seems to have stopped for a while . It's a good job I got this month's ride in yesterday .
My job for today is to put away all of the toys that are needed by a 3 year old . SWMBO told me . Scalextric , 2 large boxes of Duplo, box of toy cars, toy garage , a box of toy shopping . Whilst he was playing with those we had to have CBeebies on !


----------



## tyred (19 Jan 2021)

'Tis raining again. 

I think someone in Heaven has fallen asleep and left the bath running!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2021)

slowmotion said:


> There were some German scammers that used to send me an invitation for our little company to be included in an 'international trade directory' . Their pitch was quite convincing but, buried deep in the small print was an annual fee of 800 euros, payable after you sent your details. I cut up a few envelope sized pieces of 18mm MDF on the table saw and put one in the pre-addressed reply envelope with a brief two word message. I figured it might cost them a bit in excess postal charges.



Ah MDF that’ll be the Muddy Dirty Fammers


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> 'Tis raining again.
> 
> I think someone in Heaven has fallen asleep and left the bath running!



or on beer last night and they are taking a piss.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jan 2021)

It's still dry here, we even had some sun. I think we'll catch up with Christoph soon though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2021)

It’s windy here, someone has been on the beans


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2021)

I've been told off ! 
"The Duplo doesn't live it the loft ! " 
! ?
"It lives under the stairs ! "
I thought I got it out of the loft !


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jan 2021)

Well that's you told! On the naughty step for you.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2021)

Morning from the 'bed' office.

woke around 5am feeling like someone had detonated my kneecap. Can't put any weight on it,can't bend it, and I've no good drugs in, just paracetamol.

I'd twisted my ankle a couple of days ago, but managed a turbo session OK yesterday. Cycling shoes offer good support, but I couldn't unclip my dodgy ankle, so twisted my leg. I think I may have twisted my knee.

Two zoom meetings from bed today. I'm used to working on three screens, and this laptop on my knee is cooking me.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jan 2021)

Needed some nuts & bolts yesterday so went to my local supplier only to find they were closed, apparently since September, luckily they are still trading just not on the trade counter, so had to order off Fleecebay, I was shocked at the price I figure it has cost me double, but needs must.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Morning from the 'bed' office.
> 
> woke around 5am feeling like someone had detonated my kneecap. Can't put any weight on it,can't bend it, and I've no good drugs in, just paracetamol.
> 
> I'd twisted my ankle a couple of days ago, but managed a turbo session OK yesterday. Cycling shoes offer good support, but I couldn't unclip my dodgy ankle, so twisted my leg. I think I may have twisted my knee.



Ouch - rest/ice/compression/elevation will help. But not a hot laptop.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Morning from the 'bed' office.
> 
> woke around 5am feeling like someone had detonated my kneecap. Can't put any weight on it,can't bend it, and I've no good drugs in, just paracetamol.
> 
> ...


I do hope your My Little Pony quilt cover doesn't show in the Zoom meetings.. Your authority might be compromised!! 

Hope the knee improves!


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Ouch - rest/ice/compression/elevation will help. But not a hot laptop.



Might have to get the bag of frozen french beans, as the bag of frozen peas has a big hole in it.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Needed some nuts & bolts yesterday so went to my local supplier only to find they were closed, apparently since September, luckily they are still trading just not on the trade counter, so had to order off Fleecebay, I was shocked at the price I figure it has cost me double, but needs must.



B&Q sell them by the bag - I got a medium bag for about £3 - all pick and mix.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> B&Q sell them by the bag - I got a medium bag for about £3 - all pick and mix.


Wilko, too 👍🏼


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> B&Q sell them by the bag - I got a medium bag for about £3 - all pick and mix.



Wash down with a can of oil.


----------



## alicat (19 Jan 2021)

I've had a letter inviting me to have a Covid antibody test as part of an Ipsos-Mori govt survey. 

Edit: that's too exciting for Mundane News.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> B&Q sell them by the bag - I got a medium bag for about £3 - all pick and mix.





PeteXXX said:


> Wilko, too 👍🏼


We're trying to stay to away from shops where possible, but will bear in mind, although would either have had M12x100


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2021)

alicat said:


> I've had a letter inviting me to have a Covid antibody test as part of an Ipsos-Mori govt survey.
> 
> Edit: that's too exciting for Mundane News.



I did that test back in September. I contributed to the negative results 😎


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> B&Q sell them by the bag - I got a medium bag for about £3 - all pick and mix.


Our local Wilkinson's use to offer the same but not sure now as not been in since last March 

Like @fossyant I also have a zoom meeting this morning  another attempt to brain wash me , it's a good job I can resist and stand up for myself when needed .


----------



## DCLane (19 Jan 2021)

Rather than a Zoom/MS Teams meeting I've a webinar on the Higher Education Degree Apprenticeships audit process. 

_Still_ marking though. Should finish tomorrow/Thursday.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Rather than a Zoom/MS Teams meeting I've a webinar on the Higher Education Degree Apprenticeships audit process.


Isn't that an oxymoron, surely Apprenticeships are for manual skill based learning not higher education?


----------



## postman (19 Jan 2021)

Gooooooood morningggggg cc' ers,it's wet it's grey,it's so wet it makes Noah look like a paddle in a kiddies pool.We need some music,so let's play some grooves,let's get it down,so the first on the turn table is I want to ride my bicycle,I want to ride my bike.So this is for Boris of London.After this record I am going to talk fashion,can you wear pyjamas all day,even during zoom talks,phone in and give me your thoughts.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron, surely Apprenticeships are for manual skill based learning not higher education?



A few years ago they introduced degree-level apprenticeships for career-based learning. The students are working and studying for a degree at the same time on a programme where their employer makes a contribution.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> A few years ago they introduced degree-level apprenticeships for career-based learning. The students are working and studying for a degree at the same time on a programme where their employer makes a contribution.



It's more and more common as more courses are being offered. All large employers are charged an apprenticeship levy, so this encourages them to use this money on apprenticeships otherwise it's just another 'tax' (DCLane will understand this - it's for anyone else wondering).


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> No, I don't think he did. Yan played superbly, a very well-deserved win.


True, Yan got around £250k for the win.


----------



## mybike (19 Jan 2021)

So yesterday the garden had dried up, so I put the hose away.

Overnight it rained.

So I got the pump & hose out again.


----------



## tyred (19 Jan 2021)

Still torrential rain. Am considering trading the bike in for a canoe as it might be more useful.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jan 2021)

I've just had half my beer delivered. Parcelforce have decided it's better to make 2 deliveries of 1 box than making 1 delivery of 2. Hermes are evidently in no great rush to wing their parcel over to me, so it's time for a little siesta.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2021)

Very blowy, mild and attempting to rain here chez Casa Reynard. Storm Christoph is on his way...

So I did all my chores and outdoor stuff this morning, and plan on indoor activities for the remainder of the day. But lunch first, I have home made ciabatta


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> By?



You finding something interesting - like an engine named "Arsenal"


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2021)

Blue wheelie bin emptied and black bag collected.

Still waiting for the last part of my Amazon order to be delivered. The cling film and glue turned up before the weekend, but still no sign of my three lever arch files...


----------



## mybike (19 Jan 2021)

It's raining here again.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> So yesterday the garden had dried up, so I put the hose away.
> Overnight it rained.
> So I got the pump & hose out again.


does it flood your basement?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2021)

Been out on the breezy, damp, and mild conditions on my recumbent. Just a long sleeve merino base layer and gilet on top half. Super mild and if dry could have probably got away with shorts.


----------



## Moon bunny (19 Jan 2021)

I have just discovered that someone has put photographs of my (former) workplace up on this very website.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2021)

My new glasses arrived, they are better than the other new ones. I'll give them another go tomorrow .
I've been working on my Scalextric Jag body again . I'm painting it in the Le Mans winning colours. I'm not liking the Humbrol purple colour. It seems to have a lot of clear lacquer in it and it doesn't cover very well. It also washes back off when you re coat it.
As the headlights weren't working I decided to fit some LED bulbs. I've more or less figured out where they go , I've got to insulate the wires before soldering them in place .


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jan 2021)

Having a celebration beer having seen my nice flat that is by the sea and comes with my new job and a new start. ✌


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2021)

Well this morning's zoom meeting was as expected 
Nothing gained but we voiced our concerns


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2021)

I've just made a pot of roasted pumpkin and garlic soup. 

It keeps trying to rain here, but on the wind front - maybe I have eaten too many beans...


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My new glasses arrived, they are better than the other new ones. I'll give them another go tomorrow .
> I've been working on my Scalextric Jag body again . I'm painting it in the Le Mans winning colours. I'm not liking the Humbrol purple colour. It seems to have a lot of clear lacquer in it and it doesn't cover very well. It also washes back off when you re coat it.
> As the headlights weren't working I decided to fit some LED bulbs. I've more or less figured out where they go , I've got to insulate the wires before soldering them in place .



'88 or '90 livery?

Have you tried just using ordinary artist's acrylics instead?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2021)

No ride today, but a pleasant 3 mile walk around the local nature reserve instead.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jan 2021)

I've put the marking away for today - will finish late tomorrow.

Son no. 2's having a go on Sufferfest as he's to submit some data later this week using their platform. It's a bit ... basic!


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jan 2021)

Had a quick ride the new town in the rain. Pleased to not see any chain stores!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (19 Jan 2021)

My leaking window, which I thought I had fixed a few months ago, is leaking.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Jan 2021)

I've wallpapered two attic rooms today and fitted a carpet. Took me about 45 minutes in total. Odd-shaped walls, funny angles, they had it all.

Next time, my wife can decorate her dollhouse herself...

...and I have no desire to hear anymore about Georgian period realism... thank you very much!


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2021)

Managed to get down stairs and cook tea. With the aid of a load of pain killers. Next lot due around 6.30


----------



## Speicher (19 Jan 2021)

I have just been learning about regions of the electromagnetic spectrum.


----------



## Speicher (19 Jan 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> I have just discovered that someone has put photographs of my (former) workplace up on this very website.




ooh, Is Hoverfly going to get steamed up about that?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2021)

It's raining again ☔


----------



## Moon bunny (19 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> ooh, Is Hoverfly going to get steamed up about that?


No, it’s somewhere I had a brief interlude,
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/velo-retro-2019-ulverston-cumbria.251446/
Clue:The owner’s wife refused to live there.


----------



## tyred (19 Jan 2021)

I braved the deluge with a walk to the supermarket. Rain really heavy but there's no wind so it is coming straight down so my umbrella worked very well. 

No have a large pot of vegetable soup on the hob and some nice crusty bread buttered and waiting


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2021)

I've just had a big bowl of pumpkin & garlic soup and ciabatta.  There are also sausage rolls in my immediate future.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2021)

Icing my knee with frozen green beans.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2021)

Bin's out, ready for collection tomorrow morning 👍🏼


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2021)

Right, we're definitely playing Southampton in the cup on Saturday.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2021)

Good night all


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Good night all



Bonne nuit, sleep well


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jan 2021)

alicat said:


> I've had a letter inviting me to have a Covid antibody test as part of an Ipsos-Mori govt survey.
> 
> Edit: that's too exciting for Mundane News.


I had the Ipsos Mori thing for a random test (not the antibody one) through the post a couple of weeks ago. I finally got round to booking collection yesterday so was up and about early this morning shoving a stick down my throat then up my nose. At least I managed to get the order corect despite being only half awake


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jan 2021)

No rain here today - it all went through overnight, but it was quite blustery when I went out for ride this afternoon. There was a chap out cutting his lawn in Bucklesham.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

I am in need of a


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2021)

I'm struggling with the calculations required for the trajectory of shortbread fingers in a treebucket to Reynard.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2021)

Listening to a bit of Donizetti after getting the keyboard functional again, and having baked chicken for supper. None of these things are related, and I believe my posession of a musical instrument violates some U.N. mandate or other.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> I'm struggling with the calculations required for the trajectory of shortbread fingers in a treebucket to Reynard.



I think you did ok. Your aim is far better than mine, Wol


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

Time to put the writing away and head off to bed. I've spent the evening dealing with loud bangs, a nosy neighbour, a paranoid cat and a rather befuddled racing driver.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time to put the writing away and head off to bed. I've spent the evening dealing with loud bangs, a nosy neighbour, a paranoid cat and a rather befuddled racing driver.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Where'd you keep a racing driver, befuddled or otherwise?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2021)

Morning y'all 
Well we have had a bit of rain and wind overnight but nothing bad thankfully.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2021)

Morning.
It's dark and raining a bit outside . Well it was when I put out our dustbin .
Georgie, code name Billy White Socks was playing fetch with me this morning . His favourite toy is the remaining leg of his soft crocodile. The other limbs fell off a little while ago . I would throw the limb for him to chase after and he would bring it back to me to throw it again . I didn't get the Off Ground Tag bit though ! . He would stand on my feet whilst I threw it for him .


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where'd you keep a racing driver, befuddled or otherwise?


In the cellar where she's been keeping one for years


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> '88 or '90 livery?
> 
> Have you tried just using ordinary artist's acrylics instead?


1988 purple, white and yellow .
I don't like acrylics. I prefer the old solvent or oil based paints. I find that acrylics don't adhere very well.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jan 2021)

Yep raining here.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Icing my knee with frozen green beans.


Vegan treatment? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2021)

☔ 🍵


----------



## tyred (20 Jan 2021)

It's not raining

Is frosty though


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jan 2021)

Frost over rain any day.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2021)

Grey outside but not raining just damp underfoot here in the borough .


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2021)

Bin's bin emptied..


----------



## fossyant (20 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Vegan treatment? 🤔



Well, give anything a go, pretty sure the pain killers are vegan. 

Made it out to the shed office this am. Knee still very sore but the ibuprofen is helping - managed a decent night (with assistance of co-codamol).

Will this rain stop, will the shed-office float away ? Rain rain go away, I need to try out my refurbished Ribble.


----------



## postman (20 Jan 2021)

Scammers must be having a bad time of it.This morning I got my fourth since Sunday.Trouble is whoever has my contact list,must not know I have had no contact with said people for between 5-14 years.Plus three others which they have used are church people.Both sets of people can reach me via other sites.So I just keep deleting them,keep trying scammers.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2021)

Journey promise if it colonel
We seeing piqued garden he
Winding morning am shyness evident to


You one delay nor begin our folly abode
Imprudence insensible be literature unsatiable do
Tried on cause no spoil arise plate
Opinions learning likewise daughter now age outweigh
Breakfast met certainty and fulfilled propriety led


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Journey promise if it colonel
> We seeing piqued garden he
> Winding morning am shyness evident to
> 
> ...


I couldn't have put it better.


----------



## mybike (20 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> does it flood your basement?



Thankfully I don't have a basement, just a solid concrete floor. The garage is at the bottom of the garden, however, & this morning was half flooded. When I started the pump a couple of trugs floated out toward it. The pump has been going for a while, probably time to give it a rest & see if the water has gone down any.

Folk down the road have a house on four levels, the rear being part underground. Since they built the estate at the back they've had to install a pump to keep their floor dry. The fields used to soak up the rain, houses and tarmac don't.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I couldn't have put it better.


This was an email presumably spam to our CS ticket system, I wonder if it's Google translate or just a random word generator


----------



## mybike (20 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Listening to a bit of Donizetti after getting the keyboard functional again, and having baked chicken for supper. None of these things are related, and I believe my posession of a musical instrument violates some U.N. mandate or other.



Only if said musical instrument is a set of bagpipes.


----------



## postman (20 Jan 2021)

Just got back from a walk to the chemist.For the very first time I got all six items on the same prescription.Eye drops,eye gel,ear drops,cholesterol tablets,prostate tablets and finally bladder tablets.That bloke Moses got off lightly he only got two tablets.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jan 2021)

Still raining !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Journey promise if it colonel
> We seeing piqued garden he
> Winding morning am shyness evident to
> 
> ...


Unwinese ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2021)

Raining here and our bin has been emptied and collected .


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> The pump


ah I can relate, we have issues w/ our basement & pump. if that stops for any reason we're not so happy. good luck!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

Overcast, VERY blowy and attempting to rain here chez Casa Reynard.

Not a day to be doing anything outside, so I spent the morning de-quarantining the shopping, putting everything away, and catching up with some paperwork. Oh, and my lever arch files have arrived.

About to have some lunch shortly - pumpkin soup, then whatever random items from the fridge that take my fancy.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where'd you keep a racing driver, befuddled or otherwise?



Seeings this particular one is fictional, on my laptop hard drive - where he belongs.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> In the cellar where she's been keeping one for years



I live 20 feet below sea level. A cellar would not be... wise...  Unless said driver was waterproof...


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Journey promise if it colonel
> We seeing piqued garden he
> Winding morning am shyness evident to
> 
> ...



Ah, poetry penned by Lt Cmdr Data


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> 1988 purple, white and yellow .
> I don't like acrylics. I prefer the old solvent or oil based paints. I find that acrylics don't adhere very well.



Ah, the Dumfries / Nielsen / Lammers car then. 

That yellow should be tending towards orange. It becomes more yellow on the '90 livery.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Just got back from a walk to the chemist.For the very first time I got all six items on the same prescription.Eye drops,eye gel,ear drops,cholesterol tablets,prostate tablets and finally bladder tablets.*That bloke Moses got off lightly he only got two tablets.*


Ay, but did you see the size of them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2021)

That delivery which didn't arrive yesterday is showing as both delivered and destroyed. These appear to be alternative Parcelforce renderings of the word ''drunk.'' So I sent the details back to Left Handed Giant, who have despatched the missing parcel from Bristol, via DPD. The tracker is showing it as in Arvada, which is somewhere north west of Denver, Colorado. Couriers live in some kind of wonderland.

Update: it's now in Edinburgh. (Bristol to London via USA and Scotland)


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2021)

I'm on a conference call I'm losing the will to live


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jan 2021)

Are you playing Bullsh*t Bingo?


----------



## tyred (20 Jan 2021)

There hasn't been any rain in at least nine hours

This must be some sort of record. There will be drought warnings by teatime at this rate.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Are you playing Bullsh*t Bingo?


No I'm playing laughing at the drunk man, some of the guys are are in Manilla & he's clearly had a few sherbets earlier, bit silly when the CEO is also on.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jan 2021)

Fitted the Zefal Epsion z56 mirror to my recumbent. It replaces a Zefal Spy mirror. The latter is designed to be fitted to handlebars further away I think. So half my shoulder was in the rear view. New mirror is on a stalk and a little under 4 times surface area. So hopefully I’ll have a much better view to the rear. Also chucked a couple more puncture kits in tool bag and found my decent tyre levers which were hiding on road bike. Tomorrow looks drier for a first run of new mirror.


----------



## postman (20 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I'm on a conference call I'm losing the will to live


I'm sorry but I am laughing at that.We are doing a Sunday morning zoom call,with fellow members of our church.It was great in May ,June but now I have lost the will to live.Sorry still laughing.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jan 2021)

Still raining!


----------



## Moon bunny (20 Jan 2021)

A blackbird is singing outside.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jan 2021)

getting new rear brakes for my car


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2021)

I've been playing Scalextric with the kitten .
No! We were both watching the car go around . He eventually got brave enough to reach out with a paw each time it passed him . He made sure that his paw didn't quite reach the track .


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> I'm sorry but I am laughing at that.We are doing a Sunday morning zoom call,with fellow members of our church.It was great in May ,June but now I have lost the will to live.Sorry still laughing.


It's okay I survived, both another guy & myself on the call was sending the drunk messages telling him to shut up, just stop, stop repeating yourself, stop. please stop now, we could see him reading the messages but just ignoring them


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jan 2021)

Been for a walk in the wind and rain. Christof is being rather gentle round here


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> Only if said musical instrument is a set of bagpipes.


I had a neighbor who lived two doors down from me who played the pipes._ Cock O' The North_ is a fine tune, but maybe not at 7am on a Saturday morning....


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2021)

Watching inauguration.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had a neighbor who lived two doors down from me who played the pipes._ Cock O' The North_ is a fine tune, but maybe not at 7am on a Saturday morning....


The Irish managed to successfully domesticate the wild Scottish breed. They're a far more gentle welcome to the day: uilleann pipes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2021)

The Northumbrians even managed to breed a miniature pipe. Here's one being tickled.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2021)

I find them quite rousing, note I said rousing not arousing 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnG1oUkWBa8


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

I have also been watching the inauguration.

Along with a  and a packet of cheese flavoured crisps.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have also been watching the inauguration.
> 
> *]Along with a  and a packet of cheese flavoured crisps*.


What did they make of it?


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jan 2021)

I was sat here on the banks of Loch Ness eating a butty when a Coachload of American tourists pulled up in the car park and suddenly a Piper started up playing right behind me I must have leapt a couple of feet in the air, frightened the crapout of me.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> What did they make of it?



Well, they didn't get much of a view from inside my stomach


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jan 2021)

Now i want crisps! Its pouring out and i can't be ars*d somebody bring me crisps!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Now i want crisps! Its pouring out and i can't be ars*d somebody bring me crisps!



Give me an approximate bearing and I'll try and trebuchet a pack over...


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jan 2021)

Salt and vinegar mind or Twiglets, oh maybe some mixed nuts as well. Bugger, I'm going to the shop! Its great having a bike as transport I just eat stuff and stay the same size. 😁


----------



## Phaeton (20 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Salt and vinegar mind or Twiglets, oh maybe some mixed nuts as well. Bugger, I'm going to the shop! Its great having a bike as transport I just eat stuff and stay the same size. 😁


That only works if you use it, mine hasn't been ridden since 17th December


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Salt and vinegar mind or Twiglets, oh maybe some mixed nuts as well. Bugger, I'm going to the shop! Its great having a bike as transport I just eat stuff and stay the same size. 😁



No salt & vinegar I'm afraid - it's one of the very few flavours I don't like... I've got beef, cheese, pizza, hoisin duck or sausage roll.

I've also got sage & onion cashews and peanuts.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jan 2021)

Sausage roll flavour crisps! Sage and onion nuts! Has the world gone mad!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Sausage roll flavour crisps! Sage and onion nuts! Has the world gone mad!



They're really nice and all


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 569845
> 
> 
> I was sat here on the banks of Loch Ness eating a butty when a Coachload of American tourists pulled up in the car park and suddenly a Piper started up playing right behind me I must have leapt a couple of feet in the air, frightened the crapout of me.


Hope you bagged it and put it in the first bin you passed.


----------



## mybike (20 Jan 2021)

Drove up the M6 today, passed a gritter northbound, then another southbound was seen in the other carriageway. Gritting in the rain!

When I got back, the pump had done a grand job. Sadly I left it off too long & now it's back on.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 569845
> 
> 
> I was sat here on the banks of Loch Ness eating a butty when a Coachload of American tourists pulled up in the car park and suddenly a Piper started up playing right behind me I must have leapt a couple of feet in the air, frightened the crapout of me.



We have tourists in the midst of a lockdown?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2021)

The green bin is out ready for collection in the morning


----------



## mybike (20 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> Drove up the M6 today, passed a gritter northbound, then another southbound was seen in the other carriageway. Gritting in the rain!
> 
> When I got back, the pump had done a grand job. Sadly I left it off too long & now it's back on.



And now it is snowing!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2021)

Before @Reynard posted about her little snack, I had 8 packets of salt and vinegar crisps. Now I have 6.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> No salt & vinegar I'm afraid - it's one of the very few flavours I don't like... I've got beef, cheese, pizza, hoisin duck or sausage roll.
> 
> I've also got sage & onion cashews and peanuts.


I quite like the sound of the hoisin duck crisps. Do they actually taste like hoisin duck? Or are they like smokey bacon crisps that never taste anything like smoked bacon.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Before @Reynard posted about her little snack, I had 8 packets of salt and vinegar crisps. Now I have 6.


You saying she's been and snaffled your supply!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You saying she's been and snaffled your supply!!


No, S&V crisps are @Reynard secure. She simply posted when I was hungry. So, it's her fault.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Before @Reynard posted about her little snack, I had 8 packets of salt and vinegar crisps. Now I have 6.







deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, S&V crisps are @Reynard secure. She simply posted when I was hungry. So, it's her fault.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I quite like the sound of the hoisin duck crisps. Do they actually taste like hoisin duck? Or are they like smokey bacon crisps that never taste anything like smoked bacon.



They taste more like the sauce. But there is a duck farm next to the place that makes the crisps, so... 

I'm down to my last few bags. Been hoarding them a bit, because the local crisp factory that makes them burned down last summer. They're in the middle of re-building, but it will be a while before they start making crisps again.


----------



## tyred (20 Jan 2021)

I've beaten my phone at Draughts again


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jan 2021)

I appear to be of interest to the authorities.

Haviing had Ipsos-Mori wanting to know if I've got Covid, today the Office of National Statistics want me to take part in one of their surveys. They even included a £10 gift card bribe.


----------



## DCLane (20 Jan 2021)

First big batch of marking finally finished.

Now just 6 bits on two modules to do tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> *I appear to be of interest to the authorities.*
> 
> Haviing had Ipsos-Mori wanting to know if I've got Covid, today the Office of National Statistics want me to take part in one of their surveys. They even included a £10 gift card bribe.


MI5 will be the next to contact you!


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2021)

It's snowing here.
Went from rain to snow within a 1/4 hour.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I appear to be of interest to the authorities.
> 
> Haviing had Ipsos-Mori wanting to know if I've got Covid, today the Office of National Statistics want me to take part in one of their surveys. They even included a £10 gift card bribe.


Blimey, that's cheap! The ONS survey I'm on is £25 a throat and snot shot, weekly at first for a month with £50 for the first ''consultation'' and now monthly. I'm over £200 up. Better return than Ernie!


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> And now it is snowing!


rejoice!


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> getting new rear brakes for my car


a little less grumpy now that they're in & I got my car back


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2021)

I've just made myself a 

I have been working on the overhead view of the Higman. If I can nail that, then I should have enough information to build the model. I've given up on the front view as the photo I have is just too ropey to get the detail I need from it.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

Any use?





Gary Chisholm's rebuild.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Any use?
> View attachment 569912
> 
> Gary Chisholm's rebuild.



Unfortunately not, because it's a much later car.  The one I'm trying to model is from 1984.

Really appreciate you looking though xxx


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2021)

Anyways, time for me to toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for me to toddle off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2021)

Someone just said it's Thursday already  that means tomorrow is Friday  the weeks just fly.
Been a bit windy here but nothing major still damp but again more showers than heavy rain.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2021)

Windy here too but the rain also seems to have mostly passed us by.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Jan 2021)

Not raining! I've just learned that Norwich was the first town in England to ever produce a printed map of the town.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2021)

Patches of blue sky are being revealed as the clouds flurry across


----------



## tyred (21 Jan 2021)

Thankfully, normal service of grey skies and torrential rain has resumed after yesterday's service outage which brought blue sky and sunshine.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Jan 2021)

Broadband provider switched as we have reached the end of the current contract. Going from standard to fibre for the first time. £3 difference per month for 6x the speed. Fingers crossed it all goes well otherwise I could have a mutiny on my hand from the kids. A little over two weeks until the switchover (hopefully).


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2021)

Morning .
We had strong winds and torrential rain last night . It was lovely bright and clear first thing and then the showers moved in . We have some sunshine at the moment .
The kitten played with the Scalextric this morning . First of all he went and stood in the middle , then the outer edge away from me . He watched a few laps and then he decided to be be brave and sat next to me .


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jan 2021)

Does anyone realise how difficult it is to clean antibac spray off windows once you see that you confused it with the window cleaning spray!!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jan 2021)

A bit of winter watch live, if you can’t get out. I’m going to head out a little after 12. Waiting for the forecast rain to blow through.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/events/eqwz3d/live/cbmj3d


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2021)

Ooh! I hate water based inks or paints .
I spent ages last night trying to copy the sponsors name onto the side of my model last night . This morning I discovered that they had been smudged by a damp hand .
I have re done the letters this morning and painted the first coat on them . I used my magnifying visor but my hands aren't as steady as they used to be .


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2021)

Windy here, -2C. I got my single speed ready yesterday, still some work to do before it is ready for spring weather.


----------



## mybike (21 Jan 2021)

Was a lovely sunny morning & lots of the snow melted. The pump even managed to reduce the water level somewhat, but now we have black clouds.


----------



## mybike (21 Jan 2021)

And now the pump is off, until the groundwater refills the hole, and I can go in the garage without paddling. It only took 6 hours.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Jan 2021)

Forgot to mention. Yesterday, I had to go to a funeral and on my way back, driving through a little country village, there was a chap cycling towards me on the other side of the road... *in shorts and t-shirt * It was warmer yesterday (9.5ºC), but not that warm! Plus the howling wind and rain! At times on the motorway (where it is admittedly more open), I could feel the wind trying to push the car sideways across the road!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jan 2021)

Test ride of new larger mirror on recumbent. It’s a big improvement with a full road width view behind me. Far better than half being hidden behind the reflection of my shoulder, as per previous smaller mirror not on a stalk.

Did not see a single other cyclist out, other than the last 17% hill home. Mind very quiet in the lanes I chose today. Just the postman out delivering and the farmers in their tractors. Nice little two hour outing.


----------



## postman (21 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Not raining! I've just learned that Norwich was the first town in England to ever produce a printed map of the town.


Was that so people could find the quickest way to leave.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2021)

I decided to go out for a ride this afternoon as the weather had calmed down . The sun was just visible through grey cloud when I set off . I wasn't sure if there were any rain storms on the way, but luckily it stayed dry. I did a similar ride to the other day but I decided to cross the bypass and cycle down to Reybridge instead of cycling through Notton . I think it was around a 10 mile ride .
The river had burst the banks at Reybridge and flooded the fields . The road was closed from traffic crossing the bridge . The water was right up covering all of the arches .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2021)

Oh dear !
Little Georgie was asleep on my wife's lap and rolled off and fell on the floor ! 
He was looking still sleepy as he got up off the floor . He is now curled up on my lap .


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Test ride of new larger mirror on recumbent. It’s a big improvement with a full road width view behind me. Far better than half being hidden behind the reflection of my shoulder, as per previous smaller mirror not on a stalk.
> 
> Did not see a single other cyclist out, other than the last 17% hill home. Mind very quiet in the lanes I chose today. Just the postman out delivering and the farmers in their tractors. Nice little two hour outing.
> 
> View attachment 569959


That used to be the only kind you could get. We got them on our first Belgian tour in about 1961 and I had them on the left side of the handlebars to remind us to keep right.


----------



## tyred (21 Jan 2021)

I've just collected my brake cylinders and brake shoes from the motorfactors.

That should keep me occupied for a few hours at the weekend.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2021)

It's been dry, occasionally sunny, mild and VERY blowy here chez Casa Reynard.

Went for a nice long walk this morning (on my ownsome) and ended up on Ely market, whereupon I acquired Seville oranges.  Actually, that was the purpose behind my bit of exercise.  No harm in multi-tasking, is there?

I also popped into Wilkinsons while I was in town, and I now also have the glue I need for my model.

Felt really uncomfortable in Wilkinsons, as it seemed to be full of people, mainly, but not all pensioners, who seemed to be utterly incapable of grasping the (simple) basics of social distancing and mask-wearing. I got barged out of the way by one chap while waiting in the queue for the till. 

No wonder I prefer going later in the day.

Spent the afternoon splitting logs.


----------



## tyred (21 Jan 2021)

It appears that my local Halfords is going to close


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> It appears that my local Halfords is going to close


that's too bad. here in the states I don't know of any shop that works on cars & bikes. I think it's a great idea! we had 2 bike shops close near me. at least the long time local shop in my town is doing OK


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jan 2021)

today getting my hair cut (every 4 weeks). where-as, my 25 yr old son, has exceeded his 1 year no-cut objective & is now sporting a man-bun. so many reasons why I doubt he's my kid


----------



## pawl (21 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Does anyone realise how difficult it is to clean antibac spray off windows once you see that you confused it with the window cleaning spray!!!




Just imagined how frustrated those little Covid-19 swines are trying to get in your house


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> Just imagined how frustrated those little Covid-19 swines are trying to get in your house


Clouds and silver linings!!


----------



## pawl (21 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Clouds and silver linings!!




Definitely


----------



## tyred (21 Jan 2021)

My chocolate digestive biscuit was broken in four pieces


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> MI5 will be the next to contact you!


Not MI5 today, but does Sun Life count?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> My chocolate digestive biscuit was broken in four pieces


Was it the first one? Or the last one for that matter. If it was one in the middle, then you have a severe biscuit quake.


----------



## tyred (21 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Was it the first one? Or the last one for that matter. If it was one in the middle, then you have a severe biscuit quake.


It was the last one and a timely reminder that I need to buy some more.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> It was the last one and a timely reminder that I need to buy some more.


That's just poor stock control. Once the last pack in the cupboard is opened a replacement pack (or even better, multiple packs) should immediately be purchased.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Not MI5 today, but does Sun Life count?


They may have just been checking they'd the correct "you".


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> That's just poor stock control. Once the last pack in the cupboard is opened a replacement pack (or even better, multiple packs) should immediately be purchased.



^^^ This. In spades.

This is exactly how we roll here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jan 2021)

Is it a good idea to have 4 fig rolls just before bedtime? 🤔 



I'll let you know in the morning 👍🏼


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is it a good idea to have 4 fig rolls just before bedtime? 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know in the morning 👍🏼


Hope you don't have a rude awakening....


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2021)

Time to put the drawing away. I've got the car pretty well much sorted above the waterline i.e. main chassis rails, bonnet, cab, rear wing etc. Photos are too crap to properly deduce exactly what's going on below. So it's going to have to be my best guesstimate.

Am feeling a bit under the weather. Sinuses are very bunged, so have ear ache, my face is sore and my teeth are really sensitive. 

I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time to put the drawing away. I've got the car pretty well much sorted above the waterline i.e. main chassis rails, bonnet, cab, rear wing etc. Photos are too crap to properly deduce exactly what's going on below. So it's going to have to be my best guesstimate.
> 
> Am feeling a bit under the weather. Sinuses are very bunged, so have ear ache, my face is sore and my teeth are really sensitive.
> 
> ...


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2021)

Lots of scraping going on outside
Me thinks not a good idea to go for a ride then


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2021)

Morning.
Hard frost here with a clear sky which is gradually getting brighter .


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2021)

Meant to be a sunny crisp day here ...... well lets hope it cheese and onion flavour


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jan 2021)

Moaning all


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2021)

Mourning all.

Sunny, still, frost on the flat roof opposite still hasn't thawed.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2021)

Baking part of No 1 granddaughter's birthday cake in the oven.. 
Chocolate fudge cake, this year. 

I'll be decorating it tomorrow morning 👍🏼


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2021)

The fog has now rolled in and it seems colder .
The kitten has become less scared of the Scalextric cars and managed to stop one with his paw . Mind you that was after it had run over his tail ! . He even chased the car around the track a couple of times. It is a lot easier than playing fetch where I end up having to find the ball .


----------



## pawl (22 Jan 2021)

Ordered Shimano SL cleates That’s quite mundane


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2021)

A small flock of Goldfinches decided that there was something missing from their diet and decided to go for the seeds on our mint .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2021)

This is the Scalextric carI have been working on over the past few days. The purple didn't come out like it was on the lid .







The model in the background is a 1/24 scale Hasegawa kit. I was a bit disappointed with it not having many parts to it .


----------



## tyred (22 Jan 2021)

It is snowing heavily


----------



## postman (22 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> My chocolate digestive biscuit was broken in four pieces


Oh crumbs.


----------



## postman (22 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Lots of scraping going on outside
> Me thinks not a good idea to go for a ride then


Dont worry it's only Drago,his y fronts froze on the line overnight.


----------



## postman (22 Jan 2021)

Can't have my lunchtime flat white.We have run out of pods,And Yodel tell us we are number 37 on the drivers list.Gagging here.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2021)

Bright, breezy and rather chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

I am feeling distinctly under the weather, so am having a Plumpitty Day.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jan 2021)

Weighed myself this morning. While I haven't lost any weight, I haven't put any on either. Still want to lose another 15 kg - that will put me dead centre in the 'healthy' bracket of the NHS BMI graph for my height and age.


----------



## tyred (22 Jan 2021)

I am about to finish work in daylight.

it's not raining. It's not stormy. Some white stuff but it's going away. Time for a walk.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2021)

My wife and I went for a walk. We went across some fields that I used to play in when I was young. They have started building on them . Thousands of houses .


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jan 2021)

I rode my bike for the first time this year


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Jan 2021)

Downloaded an app onto my phone for the first time ever today. I'm not a great phone user so feel quite pleased with my little self. 
It was plant net, if anyone's interested, and it's helped me identify a tree in my garden (a red oak, if anyone is still further interested).

If no-one's interested, it's still plant net and a red oak.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife and I went for a walk. We went across some fields that I used to play in she I was young. They have started building on them . Thousands of houses .


Reminds me of a cartoon I saw just after the financial crash. A couple, looking over a gate over rolling green fields and one says to the other - "I remember when all this was banks".


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2021)

I've just made myself a 

Have spent the afternoon sketching.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife and I went for a walk. We went across some fields that I used to play in she I was young. They have started building on them . Thousands of houses .


We live in a village 4 miles from the town centre, when we moved here apart from an odd farmhouse we were 2.5 miles from the edge of the town, if they are allowed to do the latest development which looks like they will be allowed to we will be virtually joined up. We are or rather were 4 villages along the same road, now you just enter the first & leave the fourth & don't know you've gone through different ones.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jan 2021)

Beer o’clock - Spitfire tonight and yes I do do the gunfire tut tut tut sound as I open it.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jan 2021)

ordered a replacement radio w/ built in GPS for my car. should arrive Monday or Tuesday & should be installed Feb 6 ... so excited!


----------



## gavgav (22 Jan 2021)

Well after watching that press conference, I’m off to the beer cupboard


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jan 2021)

gavgav said:


> Well after watching that press conference, I’m off to the beer cupboard


Any specific one?


----------



## gavgav (22 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Any specific one?


Boris’ . After 12 months working in the NHS, my ability to deal with more bad news is much eroded.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jan 2021)

gavgav said:


> Boris’ . After 12 months working in the NHS, my ability to deal with more bad news is much eroded.



Never heard of a beer called Boris


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jan 2021)

gavgav said:


> Boris’ . After 12 months working in the NHS, my ability to deal with more bad news is much eroded.


I haven't heard his cheerful news today I try to ignore him


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jan 2021)

Mother and partner had their first Covid jab today. The Oxford version.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> ordered a replacement radio w/ built in GPS for my car. should arrive Monday or Tuesday & should be installed Feb 6 ... so excited!



A sat nav touch screen?


----------



## gavgav (22 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I haven't heard his cheerful news today I try to ignore him


Probably a wise move!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2021)

Just back from our evening stroll around the block and it's a bit parky out there and i do think it could be frosty in the morning


----------



## tyred (22 Jan 2021)

Had chicken and chips for tea.

Also re-stocked on biscuits so trying to choose between Jammy Dodgers or dark Chocolate Digestives for afters.


----------



## pawl (22 Jan 2021)

Just looked outside it’s snowing


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> We're trying to stay to away from shops where possible, but will bear in mind, although would either have had M12x100


Try Toolstation or Screwfix.
Edit: They're open late and nearly always empty near closing time.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A sat nav touch screen?


indeedidly doo! Kenwood DNR876S


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Beer o’clock - Spitfire tonight and yes I do do the gunfire tut tut tut sound as I open it.


As you may guess I enjoy Spitfire aswell. I recently bought, on the recommendation of someone on this forum, a tin opener which is superb at opening tins, but it also gets bottle tops off and hardly bends them. I'm thinking I can now use the Spitfire tops and make something, perhaps a resin table top. Think it'd look good with a load of roundels, dagga, dagga, dagga.
Better get drinking!


----------



## postman (22 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Beer o’clock - Spitfire tonight and yes I do do the gunfire tut tut tut sound as I open it.


You have downed more Spitfires than Goering.


----------



## postman (22 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Mother and partner had their first Covid jab today. The Oxford version.


Just an educated guess but is it better than the others.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Just an educated guess but is it better than the others.



Better for storage and transport. As for efficacy , much if a muchness I think.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2021)

There's very big dollops of rain at the moment.. ☔ 

At least I finished work fairly early (for a Friday!!)


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2021)

Lovely supper tonight. 

Tried a recipe out of the new Tesco magazine, which is a cavolo nero (kale), mushroom and cheese pasta bake. Didn't have kale, but had a savoy cabbage, so used that, and added some diced roasted pumpkin as well. Bloomin' lovely - would highly recommend the recipe.

Had some steamed salmon with it as well.

I'm a bit stuffed.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2021)

That product is fast acting !
The advert said . " Used by women for over 15 years ! ".


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Never heard of a beer called Boris


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jan 2021)

The big pack of Galaxy Minstrels I'm currently working my way through has some wording on the back I don't understand...
"SHARE" with family & friends"
I get the family & friends bit, it's the 'share' wording that I don't understand.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is it a good idea to have 4 fig rolls just before bedtime? 🤔
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know in the morning 👍🏼


No news was good news I take it?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> The big pack of Galaxy Minstrels I'm currently working my way through has some wording on the back I don't understand...
> "SHARE" with family & friends"
> I get the family & friends bit, it's the 'share' wording that I don't understand.


It means to give without seeking payment.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> It means to give without seeking payment.


How does that work in relation to chocolate though?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2021)

Got a FedEx delivery, wrong street, but for someone who died over 10 years ago.

Where's Tom Hanks when he's needed?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Got a FedEx delivery, wrong street, but for someone who died over 10 years ago.
> 
> Where's Tom Hanks when he's needed?


Was it Wilson, finally making his way home?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2021)

I am waiting for my pot pie to finish baking.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> How does that work in relation to chocolate though?


Well...
If there's twenty left, and four people in total, you get to split them so each gets an equal share.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Was it Wilson, finally making his way home?


Wilson wouldn't have been as heavy.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2021)

The sketch I was working on earlier has ended up as the ink drawing for a watercolour. Time to put that away and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> The sketch I was working on earlier has ended up as the ink drawing for a watercolour. Time to put that away and head off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2021)

I woke up convinced that it was Friday. It makes very little difference really: it's a bit busier than usual around the laundry room, there will be less noise from the workers but tea still tastes the same.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jan 2021)

Good morning. The weather afflicting the UK appears to be moving across to us now: rain is forecast for today and tomorrow, followed by a drop in temperatures. If the altitude doesn't make the rain into snow here this hopefully means the remaining slush will be melted away and next week I'll have generally clear roads. 

I did all necessary shopping on Thursday and hauled some extra firewood from work, so I'm set up for the weekend...


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2021)

Morning y'all
It's a bit misty outside but I don't think there's any frost looking at car roof's.
Time to make a cuppa and feed puss cat .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jan 2021)

All the cars here are white over with frost.


----------



## dave r (23 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> All the cars here are white over with frost.



The cars here are sprinkled with snow.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> No news was good news I take it?


Happily, yes 👍🏼


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2021)

Morning.
It looks like another frost outside .
It looks like the kitten has been having a bath in the kitchen as there was water everywhere around his water bowl . He later showed me what he had been doing . He put his paw in the bowl and then flicked it dry!
I think I need to fit his wet weather paws on as he is sliding all over the kitchen .
He has now come up into the bedroom . Today he has noticed the other kitten in the mirror. He arched his back as he went towards it .


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jan 2021)

Weekend bin news. 

The lid on the ♻ Bin is frozen shut. MrsPete has left a couple of milk cartons and an empty Frosties (coincidentally) box for me to put in, later ❄


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Weekend bin news.
> 
> The lid on the ♻ Bin is frozen shut. MrsPete has left a couple of milk cartons and an empty Frosties (coincidentally) box for me to put in, later ❄


Our green bin was emptied this week .
Left the nature trail camera out overnight looking up the drive and we had two feline visitors .


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jan 2021)

I need a jigsaw blade


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I need a jigsaw blade


Is that to make the wrong piece of the puzzle to fit ?


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is that to make the wrong piece of the puzzle to fit ?


Went out to get the blades only to find as I went around the front of the house I had not closed the garage roller shutter door last night, luckily nothing appears to be missing Phew!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Today he has noticed the other kitten in the mirror. He arched his back as he went towards it .


My Molly is obviously a smart cookie. When I pick her up to see herself in the mirror I can almost hear her saying "That's just me you idiot!"


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jan 2021)

I might go for a walk once I've finished decorating No1 Granddaughter's birthday cake 🎂


----------



## pawl (23 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> How does that work in relation to chocolate though?




If there chocolate covered you suck the chocolate off then pass it on for them to finish it off..Ugh


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2021)

Freezing fog and black ice this morning. Strangely only saw a couple of mtn bikers whilst out😂. Guess others waiting for it to potentially warm up. I enjoyed the quiet lanes anyway.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jan 2021)

Trying to work outside on the car when it's trying to rain & snow is past fun


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Trying to work outside on the car when it's trying to rain & snow is past fun


I can hear the guy two doors along working outdoors with a metal grinder sorting up a motorhome. It's still below freezing here!


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jan 2021)

cold & windy today, feels like the "teens" F. 

had plans to ride w/ a friend but he's a 1.5 hr drive away (there's a state park, I like, near him). told him I didn't want to ride more than 1 hour today & driving 3 hrs (round trip) didn't make sense for me. we'll ride together when it warms up


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I can hear the guy two doors along working outdoors with a metal grinder sorting up a motorhome. It's still below freezing here!



Think it’s below freezing most of country except perhaps the SW of England.


----------



## tyred (23 Jan 2021)

My observations this morning reveal that modern day snowmen are much more health conscious than they used to be.

When I was young it was customary for snowmen to smoke pipes!


----------



## postman (23 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> My observations this morning reveal that modern day snowmen are much more health conscious than they used to be.
> 
> When I was young it was customary for snowmen to smoke pipes!


When did you twig that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2021)

-14C here this morning.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> cold & windy today, feels like the "teens" F.
> 
> had plans to ride w/ a friend but he's a 1.5 hr drive away (there's a state park, I like, near him). told him I didn't want to ride more than 1 hour today & driving 3 hrs (round trip) didn't make sense for me. we'll ride together when it warms up



I have always had a rule that the time spent driving can’t be less than the time spent biking.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jan 2021)

Cake finished....


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I have always had a rule that the time spent driving can’t be less than the time spent biking.


hehe, yeah I've driven more than I've ridden. sometimes it's worth it


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> -14C here this morning.



Now that is cold


----------



## fossyant (23 Jan 2021)

Now't much to do, still got a dodgy knee, but it's much better pottering about. Nipped out for flowers for MIL's birthday to see how bad the roads were - OK. Heavy snow this morning but it's melting fast. MrsF has decided to walk to the Nursing Home to see her mum, it's about an hour's walk each way.

I've tinered in the garage, fitted some heli tape to the refurbed Ribble, checked fluids,bulbs etc on the car as it's MOT is on Wednesday and leant my neighbour a screwdriver !

Ah, as I type it's started to snow again !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2021)

Don’t attend a cat’s birthday party if you want to avoid Covid. It’s not funny but...

https://apple.news/AHN2L1_xVR8izAp48v4o-sw


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2021)

It's lovely and sunny here with blue sky and fluffy clouds .
I'm staying in as I'm not too special today . I'll rest up for today .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2021)

It’s snowing , see how many minutes it lasts 🤣


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2021)

Cold and overcast here chez Casa Reynard, and we've just had an inch of snow dumped on us.

I am staying indoors. So are the girls.

Arsenal have been dumped out of the cup.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2021)

It’s stopped 😂


----------



## Speicher (23 Jan 2021)

I have sixteen pages to catch up after missing three days of this thread. Did I miss anything important? 

Been busy doing more sorting/decluttering, and started to see a difference. I have also done some gardening.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jan 2021)

Just had a great two hour chat with a friend in the garden and now I'm freezing. Time to light the wood burner...


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> and now I'm freezing.


Been working on the car outside & for the last hour I kept saying to myself enough is enough, I'll finish it tomorrow, but then kept thinking tomorrow it might be colder or snowing, so battled on, then take dog, now sat with a coffee, hope I don't regret it, don't normally drink coffee after 2pm


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2021)

Watching Cheltenham v Man City.

The game has been suspended due to...

Fireworks.

Someone spent a pretty penny on a nice display though.


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Jan 2021)

I just came in from picking more wood for the furnace. There is a luna corona with several concentric rings.


----------



## postman (23 Jan 2021)

I am taking a break.I. have taken all the low brow newspapers off my tablet.You know the ones,Mail,Sun,Star Mirror I am sick of the rubbish they are putting out.Most of it is total drivel.Oh I feel better ale already.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> I am taking a break.I. have taken all the low brow newspapers off my tablet.You know the ones,Mail,Sun,Star Mirror I am sick of the rubbish they are putting out.Most of it is total drivel.Oh I feel better ale already.



I filch the newspapers out of a neighbour's recycling bin to wrap veg peelings etc before putting in the green bin, because I don't buy a paper. It's a combo of the Express and Daily Wail - it's garbage. Suitable for wrapping up garbage.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Watching Cheltenham v Man City.
> 
> The game has been suspended due to...
> 
> ...


Cheltenham look a little like Arsenal from a distance. I've no idea why the blue team is in black or why the man in black is in blue though.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jan 2021)

Been a trifle damp in my neck of the woods. I'm not affected personally but I really feel for those who have been (again).





Passengers for Sabrina would usually walk down two levels of the gangway to get on board. In this pic she's floating at the same level as the adjacent road.










Growing up in the '70s and '80s I only knew this kind of flood from history books. In 2000 the flooding was called "once in a generation". These photos from yesterday are only eleven months since we had floods of similar proportions and, if I haven't got it wrong, are the third highest recorded.

What was shocking was the speed with which it came up. A rise of over 10 feet in only a day and a bit.


----------



## Phaeton (23 Jan 2021)

Just shows whose actually actually in control of the world, Mother Nature, makes me wonder Covid is a test she's set.


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Jan 2021)

Fetching wood in earlier today it was bladdering down with rain so I put my sombrero on and went out in my paisley smoking robe and clogs. Next door appeared at the gates to ask if I was getting a wood delivery next week. I could just detect the corners of his mouth starting to curl upwards but he kept a straight face.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just had a great two hour chat with a friend in the garden and now I'm freezing. Time to light the wood burner...



Flat is now warmed up sufficiently to remove a couple of the bulkier layers...


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Flat is now warmed up sufficiently to remove a couple of the bulkier layers...


That will happen in March here. Not only is it colder, but we two who live here are stingy Yankees.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2021)

Sounds like the big snow forecast for the Central U.S. has been moved a bit north, so it just barely misses me. But really hits my poor brother in law.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> That will happen in March here. Not only is it colder, but we two who live here are stingy Yankees.


I hasten to add that I have my fireplace going at the flick of a switch, due to the local and ready availability of natural gas.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like the big snow forecast for the Central U.S. has been moved a bit north, so it just barely misses me. But really hits my poor brother in law.


How much is forecast?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> That will happen in March here. Not only is it colder, but we two who live here are stingy Yankees.



Fortunately the workshop I work at is happy for me to take as much wood as I can load on my longatail bike so I can warm myself up a bit at the weekend.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Fortunately the workshop I work at is happy for me to take as much wood as I can load on my longatail bike so I can warm myself up a bit at the weekend.


Fire gone out, and now you're trying to stay active to keep warm?


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Been a trifle damp in my neck of the woods. I'm not affected personally but I really feel for those who have been (again).
> View attachment 570299
> 
> Passengers for Sabrina would usually walk down two levels of the gangway to get on board. In this pic she's floating at the same level as the adjacent road.
> ...


Do any of the buildings have flood prevention panels fitted?
Slide down a slot either side of the doorways, inserted when needed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> How much is forecast?


Was 5-8", now maybe a dusting with some ice thrown in. It is Illinois after all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Fire gone out, and now you're trying to stay active to keep warm?


Chop your own wood, and you will be warmed twice.
_Benjamin Franklin_


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2021)

Morning.
Snow!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2021)

It's over an inch deep!
The kitten was a bit frightened of it when I put his paws in it. I made sure that he didn't leap out of my hands .
It is supposed to turn to rain later .


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Fire gone out, and now you're trying to stay active to keep warm?



Random insomnia moment, which I rarely experience. I suspect my metabolism is used to my rather physical job during the day so when I spend a day at my apartment it doesn't think I need as much sleep.

I've decided the solution is more cycling.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2021)

@Illaveago you can keep the snow. 

We had a colourful sunrise .





Now just grey . 
A good frost here .
First cuppa went down well . 
I foresee a lazy day


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2021)

Yep, beautiful sunrise here about ¼ an hour ago, then it vanished!


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Random insomnia moment, which I rarely experience. I suspect my metabolism is used to my rather physical job during the day so when I spend a day at my apartment it doesn't think I need as much sleep.
> 
> I've decided the solution is more cycling.



That sounds like an excellent plan


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2021)

It was all a bit celestial orange this sunrise, wasn't it? Still and frosty. England have just lost another wicket to Sri Lanka. Buttler's out but Root's still in. 125*


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2021)

Not Mundane, but I'm taking No1 granddaughter to buy her a new bike, today 👍🏼


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jan 2021)

Going out to see how cold it really is out there, can I work on the car, soon to be revealed


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2021)

What is snow ? 

Well that was the kitten's first experience. After feeding the birds I thought I would bring some in for him to investigate. I placed it into his water bowl for him to look at . You should have seen him . He approached it very tentatively as if it was going to bite him ! He slowly stretched out a paw to touch it and leapt back . Eventually he tried tasting it . Strange stuff, tastes like water but very cold .
It was a strange encounter. I should have videoed it .


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Going out to see how cold it really is out there, can I work on the car, soon to be revealed


Working on frozen nuts is never a good thing, in my experience!


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jan 2021)

Wow, it's getting warm here, sun is pouring through the windows.

Also I'm cooking on the wood burner (hey, the wood is free).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2021)

It looks like snow clouds are rolling in from the west. The weather watch branch of Test Match Special, camped in the Oval, inform me that it's snowing in Streatham.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2021)

Knee still very painful. Almost a week now. Don't want to go near the GPs but might need to call them.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Chop your own wood, and you will be warmed twice.
> _Benjamin Franklin_


Might not go down too well, going on two thirty in the morning though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2021)

I need to get some shopping in. Now, do I spend 15 minutes getting the car de-iced and warmed up or do I spend 15 minutes layering up and take the bike? I'm having a coffee while I decide.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jan 2021)

-1ºC here now


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2021)

Out for my morning exercise... 👍🏼


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 570377
> 
> 
> Out for my morning exercise... 👍🏼


The snow's settling on your lollie!


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Working on frozen nuts is never a good thing, in my experience!


It's not my nuts I'm bothered about it's more my bolts are frozen to the floor pan


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 570377
> 
> 
> Out for my morning exercise... 👍🏼


You buy it from here?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You buy it from here?
> View attachment 570380


Sadly, not. Shop bought 😔 .. Our ice cream vendors are lightweights.. They don't turn up, even with only 3" of snow!


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Sadly, not. Shop bought 😔 .. Our ice cream vendors are lightweights.. They don't turn up, even with only 3" of snow!


Not your fault.
Can you imagine being stuck in snow, with only ice cream to eat.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2021)

The snow is gradually melting , we had about 2 inches. The sun has been out a couple of times but it has turned grey again .

We are watching Jane Ear at the moment . She seems to be in the dark, very dark! . Must have been filmed in the same place as Scolder and Mully and CSI.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2021)

Been snowing here for an hour and we have white roads


----------



## Speicher (24 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The snow is gradually melting , we had about 2 inches. The sun has been out a couple of times but it has turned grey again .
> 
> We are watching Jane Ear at the moment . She seems to be in the dark, very dark! . Must have been filmed in the same place as Scolder and Mully and CSI.



I have been watching "Waking the Dead", not to be confused with "The Walking Dead".


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 570377
> 
> 
> Out for my morning exercise... 👍🏼



I am sorry sir but looks like you are having a picnic.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2021)

Finally snowing and settling


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I am sorry sir but looks like you are having a picnic.


I didn't stop.... 😉


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have been watching "Waking the Dead", not to be confused with "The Walking Dead".


I never quite understood "The Walking Dead" until I read that TWD takes place in an alternate dimension with no history of zombie lore. Still too violent for my tastes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2021)

This is the kind of danger I live with, every day....

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-xgyux7cx4
https://www.wglt.org/post/why-north-normal-was-ground-zero-these-quirky-turkeys#stream/0


----------



## Speicher (24 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I never quite understood "The Walking Dead" until I read that TWD takes place in an alternate dimension with no history of zombie lore. Still too violent for my tastes.



I only watched one episode of TWD, as you say, too violent. "Waking the Dead" is about solving murders, and the motives, etc. The team solving the cases has very strong characters, including Trevor Eve as the Lead.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jan 2021)

Sue Johnstone is in it as well.

Waking the Dead (TV Series 2000–2011) - IMDb

Another good series had Philip Madoc as the lead, called something like A mind to Murder/With Murder in Mind.

Edited to add: Found it - "A Mind to Kill" A Mind to Kill - Wikipedia


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2021)

Just walked around the block in the snow .
Would love to have gone further


----------



## Speicher (24 Jan 2021)

About an inch of snow here. I must get my Wellington Boots out of the garage, and warm them up in the house. 

Warm them up so I can wear them, not just because they are lonely in the garage.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just walked around the block in the snow .
> Would love to have gone further


I got 3 miles done, around Ling's Woods and the deserted playground and football pitches.. 
An enjoyable walk, really, in the snow watching kids lobbing snowballs at each other 🌨


----------



## Speicher (24 Jan 2021)

I cannot sit here all day, talking about tv programmes, the weather and jokes about frogs. I have things to do, like sewing or listening to "Celtic Connections". Second episode of "Finding Alice" this evening @biggs682.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do any of the buildings have flood prevention panels fitted?
> Slide down a slot either side of the doorways, inserted when needed.


I must admit that I haven't paid attention to see who has what kind of defences. An issue with many of the older buildings is that they have cellars, so if the water gets into those it comes up regardless. The newer buildings in the flood prone bits of town are mostly built up so the water can't t get inside.

On a lighter note, some snaps from my walk today:


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have been watching "Waking the Dead", not to be confused with "The Walking Dead".


Ah that one! Not to be confused with the one set on a Caribbean Island.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2021)

@Speicher we shall be watching it .
Just put a banana loaf in the oven to cook so a slice of that and a cuppa tea this afternoon will go down well .


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2021)

Cold, still and sort of snowing here chez Casa Reynard.

The big news of the day is that mum had her Covid jab this morning - the Oxford one. In other news, I have made a big pot of minestrone soup 

I am now watching Chelsea v Luton Town in the FA Cup.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cold, still and sort of snowing here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> The big news of the day is that mum had her Covid jab this morning - the Oxford one. In other news, I have made a big pot of minestrone soup
> 
> I am now watching Chelsea v Luton Town in the FA Cup.


Welcome to Jabuary!


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Been snowing here for an hour and we have white roads


I see that post was at 12:15, you have another minutes before the Met Office will issue an Amber warning


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2021)

Every 3 metre square has 3 words .

Where the **** !


----------



## Speicher (24 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Every 3 metre square has 3 words .
> 
> Where the **** !




That might be in Austria or have they renamed it recently?


----------



## Speicher (24 Jan 2021)

Just looked, that was ****ing.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Every 3 metre square has 3 words .
> 
> Where the **** !



I am lost


----------



## mybike (24 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife and I went for a walk. We went across some fields that I used to play in when I was young. They have started building on them . Thousands of houses .



My grandmother used to live in South Artillery street in Colchester, and spoke about how, when young, they used to gover the fence at the bottom of the garden into fields:












Come to that, where I live, they've built an estate at the back, hence the flooding.


----------



## mybike (24 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I haven't heard his cheerful news today I try to ignore him



When did you last hear cheerful news?


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

Madame Fondo preparing the chicken roast. Should be ready just in time to celebrate Uniteds win over L'pool


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2021)

Now cooling


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2021)

I may need to add more liquid to my minestrone soup. As it stands right now, I could turn it out of the pot and slice it...


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I may need to add more liquid to my minestrone soup. As it stands right now, I could turn it out of the pot and slice it...



Sounds good to me.


----------



## gavgav (24 Jan 2021)

Lovely to get out for a local walk in the snow. Good to see that the Reabrook is now back in its banks.

Rather interestly I see that West Mercia Police have said they will be fining any “flood tourists” they see in the area, as it’s a breach of lockdown rules....Not sure how they can do that if someone is out on a walk for exercise, near to the floods......hey ho, none following me in my peaceful seclusion


----------



## 12boy (24 Jan 2021)

-14C here and foggy but still. A bit of snow removal in store. It will get up to 1.66C today and a lot of this will melt, freeze overnight and be slicker than the hubs of hell in the morning.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

12boy said:


> -14C here and foggy but still. A bit of snow removal in store. It will get up to 1.66C today and a lot of this will melt, freeze overnight and be slicker than the hubs of hell in the morning.
> View attachment 570458







*apologies if only us crazy Brits get it!


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2021)

Time to put the paints away. Even with a good daylight lamp, I've totally lost the light - not good when doing some fairly delicate shading on a portrait.

Almost  time.

But I have a tortie telling me that it's cuddle time.


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Chop your own wood, and you will be warmed twice.
> _Benjamin Franklin_


Not if you pay your neighbours son a derisory wage to use your chainsaw and hydraulic splitter to perform those inherently safe operations for you.
You can watch from inside of your house stood in front of a blazing fire with a glass in your hand.


----------



## mybike (24 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I didn't stop.... 😉



But you have a drink and ....


----------



## pawl (24 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> When did you last hear cheerful news?




Leicester City 3 Brentford 1⚽⚽


----------



## Phaeton (24 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I am lost


I never admit to being lost, I will if pushed admit to not knowing quite exactly where I am, but I generally know enough to get to where I do know where I am & hence back to where I want to be.


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> This is the kind of danger I live with, every day....
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-xgyux7cx4
> https://www.wglt.org/post/why-north-normal-was-ground-zero-these-quirky-turkeys#stream/0



This is why Americans really have guns.


----------



## mybike (24 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> @Illaveago you can keep the snow.
> 
> We had a colourful sunrise .
> View attachment 570355
> ...



Glimpsed ours this morning & it was a deep angry red. We've barely had any snow but it is cold.



PeteXXX said:


> Yep, beautiful sunrise here about ¼ an hour ago, then it vanished!



Ours disappeared quickly too.


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 Jan 2021)

My fifth columnist activities are beginning to bear fruit. A neighbour phoned to ask me if I would like a chicken and leek pie delivering, I spent time converting this person.
First it was the pies then it was the roast beef and Yorkshire puddings.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2021)

Been out having fun, riding my recumbent in the snow.


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Flat is now warmed up sufficiently to remove a couple of the bulkier layers...


Billy Connolly did a routine about pensioners and staying warm, all related to some of the strange devices advertised in the small catalogues stuffed in mid brow newspapers. I will find it if I can.
Not that I am accusing you of being a pensioner Andy, its just the lengths people will go to in staying warm indoors.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2021)

I’m always amused by those who say their house isn’t warm enough. You often find out they aren’t wearing a jumper...


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’m always amused by those who say their house isn’t warm enough. You often find out they aren’t wearing a jumper...


Nice and toasty in my drafty old house....


----------



## pawl (24 Jan 2021)

Sky news weather forecast Yellow snow warning 

Better warn the wild campers and back packers


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2021)

I have made orange chicken using riced cauliflower and Asian vegetables, and little fried chickenbits.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have made orange chicken using riced cauliflower and Asian vegetables, and little fried chickenbits.


I like the sound of that. My 'soon to arrive' chicken roast has got stuffing and pigs in blankets.... not quite so esoteric


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> This is why Americans really have guns.


When those turkeys invade the Capitol for Christmas dinner they'll probably get the date wrong....


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’m always amused by those who say their house isn’t warm enough. You often find out they aren’t wearing a jumper...



Of course I'm warm enough - I have a cat on my lap.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nice and toasty in my drafty old house....
> View attachment 570477



Likewise here. Mine is a mirror image of yours.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Likewise here. Mine is a mirror image of yours.


If only it was 3-1 United


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> If only it was 3-1 United



I'm a neutral in this one.

We got knocked out yesterday. 

Although that match was a bit odd for me, because it was "my" team against my "#2" team. And we play them again in the league on Tuesday...


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm a neutral in this one.
> 
> We got knocked out yesterday.
> 
> Although that match was a bit odd for me, because it was "my" team against my "#2" team. And we play them again in the league on Tuesday...


Six pointer then?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2021)

I wonder if our home delivery shopping will be on time, this evening 🌨


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Six pointer then?



Yeah... Pretty well much.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder if our home delivery shopping will be on time, this evening 🌨


We were talking about ours earlier for tomorrow


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’m always amused by those who say their house isn’t warm enough. You often find out they aren’t wearing a jumper...



We're nice and cosy here having had a new boiler recently, our old boiler handed its notice in with immediate effect leaving us with a £500 bill, with the age of the boiler, 12 years, we replaced it. Most of the time now the house is a cosy 20-21 degrees. But something strange that happens is that I've noticed sometimes 20 degrees feels cold.  Why? I haven't a clue, but I'm sure theres a straight forward explanation.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2021)

Debating whether to ring my employee tonight to warn him that the sharp descent to my office might be slippy what with all this snow so won't be at work tomorrow


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> We're nice and cosy here having had a new boiler recently, our old boiler handed its notice in with immediate effect leaving us with a £500 bill, with the age of the boiler, 12 years, we replaced it. Most of the time now the house is a cosy 20-21 degrees. But something strange that happens is that I've noticed sometimes 20 degrees feels cold.  Why? I haven't a clue, but I'm sure theres a straight forward explanation.



Funny how people like different temps. We run the house at 18C which is fine


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Of course I'm warm enough - I have a cat on my lap.



and when the cat leaves , it means you are too cold 🙀


----------



## 12boy (24 Jan 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> This is why Americans really have guns.
> And that's why turkeys have them too. We have a couple of turkey gangs here that disrupt traffic and have no fear. The toms see cars as a threat to their harem dominance and want to do battle with them.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2021)

@Speicher why don't they have an outside light by the front door ?


----------



## postman (24 Jan 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Billy Connolly did a routine about pensioners and staying warm, all related to some of the strange devices advertised in the small catalogues stuffed in mid brow newspapers. I will find it if I can.
> Not that I am accusing you of being a pensioner Andy, its just the lengths people will go to in staying warm indoors.


Was it the giant single slipper joke.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Every 3 metre square has 3 words .
> 
> Where the **** !


How does that work in a multistorey building.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jan 2021)

All these posts & pics of the snowy conditions, and yet here it was a bit white on the ground from a hard frost overnight with thick, grey cloud overhead. The frost soon melted and just left everything wet with the cloud persisting. It then started raining late afternoon. Thoroughly miserable. This week's allocation of sun happened on Friday when I was at work.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I never admit to being lost, I will if pushed admit to not knowing quite exactly where I am, but I generally know enough to get to where I do know where I am & hence back to where I want to be.


It's "geographically embarrassed" or "temporary dis-location", never lost!


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jan 2021)

No work tomorrow, NFL playoffs on TV and the first IMSA race of the year from Daytona was on earlier. There's some parts about Sundays that I do like.

And the recycling bin is already out front for emptying in the morning.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Madame Fondo preparing the chicken roast. Should be ready just in time to celebrate Uniteds win over L'pool


A very acceptable result, and the game wasn't bad either


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2021)

Still snowing here


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> and when the cat leaves , it means you are too cold 🙀



Lexi is a lap magnet 

Failing that, Poppy likes to share my onesie...


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2021)

I'm thinking a crisp sandwich is in order.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's "geographically embarrassed" or "temporary dis-location", never lost!


Ah, locationally indisposed!


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2021)

I have just enacted a massacre on an innocent packet of biskits.

Oops.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jan 2021)

I don't think my home delivery is turning up, now, even though an email at 21.07 said it was on the way.. 
Quite understandable, though!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jan 2021)

And then there are the turkey vultures. 




By no means a turkey, and different from the old world vulture. A soaring scavenger, which in The States we refer to as a buzzard.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2021)

Time to try and get some sleep. All propped up on the settee. The cat has nicked the best spot. Top up on ibuprofen and cocodamol and seek advice from the GP tomorrow about this knee. Painful is an understatement. The tissue around it is only puffy, but it feels very tight under my knee cap. Pain coming from around and under so I think I've torn some tissue.

I'll see what they say and maybe get prescription anti inflammatory. I've had etoricoxib in the past and thats good stuff.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> @Speicher why don't they have an outside light by the front door ?




Probably for the same reason as for not having a banister on the stairs. The symmetry of the door frame would be compromised.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's "geographically embarrassed" or "temporary dis-location", never lost!



I tend to know where I am all the time, whereas I've known Beautiful Wife get lost in our village and on one occasion a two platform tram stop: she has the sense of direction of a loaf of bread.

On the other hand she has an amazing and mysterious ability to remember names, our kid's birthdays, and where she put her keys five minutes ago, all of which are utterly beyond me...


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2021)

A good crisp frost now sitting on top of yesterday's snow.
Just about to try my daily commute to the kettle wish me luck


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2021)

Morning .
Clear sky here and it looks like we had a hard frost overnight .
I've got to go for a cardio vascular review this morning .


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2021)

First cuppa went down well .
Just starting to lighten up outside looks picturesque . 
Will be interested to see how next doors BMW 1 series gets off there drive considering they had to push it on last night .


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2021)

Well... I sat up all night waiting for my home delivery that didn't turn up!!! 
Actually I went to bed at midnight .. 

I'll attempt to phone and find out when/if it's coming. 

I do hope all the drivers managed to get back to the depot safely after what must have been a hard shift!!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I tend to know where I am all the time, whereas I've known Beautiful Wife get lost in our village and on one occasion a two platform tram stop: she has the sense of direction of a loaf of bread.
> 
> On the other hand she has an amazing and mysterious ability to remember names, our kid's birthdays, and where she put her keys five minutes ago, all of which are utterly beyond me...


She sounds so like me! If I even come out of a department store by a different door onto another street I am lost! Lol. I once got lost in a car park going round and round for ages before I could get out! However, I can remember silly things like people I know's registration numbers on their cars, and names of people from years ago too.


----------



## Ripple (25 Jan 2021)

Usual morning duties at work: feed both magpies, both blackbirds, all sparrows and dunnocks, few robins and few great tits. Then carry on watching a kestrel wandering around.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2021)

I'm watching the steam coming off my car as the sunshine melts the ice on it . It just looks amazing thinking how cold it is outside .


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2021)

Should I have a coffee before, or after, I go into the garden and clear the snow off, and around, the bird feeder? 
There's a charm of Goldfinches flitting about looking hungry!! And a waddle of pidgeons sat on the fence wondering what day it is..


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2021)

Bins are out ! MrsF had to drag them out.

I've had to decamp from the shedoffice to conservatory office as I'm struggling to walk, and I can slide my leg easier when sitting down, than in the shed. Asked MrsF to collect the laptop power cable, she knows what one is - she's used laptops for years, so brings back a HDMI ?


----------



## pawl (25 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Should I have a coffee before, or after, I go into the garden and clear the snow off, and around, the bird feeder?
> There's a charm of Goldfinches flitting about looking hungry!! And a waddle of pidgeons sat on the fence wondering what day it is..




Don’t procrastinate One. Before and one after


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2021)

Ooh! The ice on my car was thick ! I had to chisel it off the windscreen . The snow had melted and slumped down the windscreen yesterday and then frozen solid . It was like a bag of sugar that had got damp and then set. The temperature was -3 C .
It took a while to chip the ice away from the wiper blades which were buried deep in ice .
Finally when the car had de frosted I could go for my blood test . They had two stabs at my arms . The first one didn't have any in it . Perhaps that's why I've been feeling carp these past few days.
The doc will ring me up in a few days for a review .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2021)

The sun is shining brightly now . It looks pretty out with the snow still lying about and with a lovely blue sky .


----------



## Speicher (25 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Should I have a coffee before, or after, I go into the garden and clear the snow off, and around, the bird feeder?
> There's a charm of Goldfinches flitting about looking hungry!! And a waddle of pidgeons sat on the fence wondering what day it is..



I venture to suggest both, but do not wish to start a debacle.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Debating whether to ring my employee tonight to warn him that the sharp descent to my office might be slippy what with all this snow so won't be at work tomorrow



Has he agreed to stay at home?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Has he agreed to stay at home?


I work from home


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2021)

Still no sign of (or communication regarding... grrrrr) last nights home delivery.

At least the chilled goods won't be out of temperature range! 😂


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2021)

Managed to drive my son to collect car parts he needs. Fortunately both companies next door to each other and only 2 miles from home.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I work from home



Yes, I knew that.  I was attempting to be funny.


----------



## pawl (25 Jan 2021)

Lunch Crumpets Peanut Butter topped with 🍓 strawberry jam followed by Black Cherry yoghurt l


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2021)

Sunny, breezy and verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry cold here chez Casa Reynard.

The sun is melting the snow on the house and garage rooves, but as soon as the melt hits the path, it freezes solid again. Brrrrr...

I have done a load of laundry and done some general puttering about. This afternoon I must split a case of logs and top up all the various wood bins in the house.


----------



## 12boy (25 Jan 2021)

-16C here this morning. -6 will be the high. Sunny with blue sky and little wind. Another cup of ambition and there are things to do. Be safe and warm, y'all.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2021)

As it was nice and sunny out I thought I would take the kitten outside to let him see what the garden looked like . We made sure that he had a harness on him . He didn't like it ! He shot back towards the door ! . Was a bit like Arkwright's wife taking Tonto for a walk on the old John Smith's advert .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2021)

My toenails need cutting. This entails having a long soak in the bath to soften them up. Ah, the perils of a rigorous self-care routine....


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2021)

Well the thaw has started but meant to be minus again overnight and then warming up gently over the next few days so should be gone by the weekend hopefully .


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2021)

Put the green wheelie bin out for collection in the morning. The drive is one sheet of ice. I should have some skates somewhere.

Actually, spent the afternoon outside hauling wood. I should have done that yesterday, but didn't. Soooooo cold. I needed a hot bath to warm me up afterwards.

That turned into a bit of a girly pamper session.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Put the green wheelie bin out for collection in the morning. The drive is one sheet of ice. I should have some skates somewhere.
> 
> Actually, spent the afternoon outside hauling wood. I should have done that yesterday, but didn't. Soooooo cold. I needed a hot bath to warm me up afterwards.
> 
> That turned into a bit of a girly pamper session.


Did you cut your toenails too?


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did you cut your toenails too?



Naw, did that last week.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2021)

I have a  and one of those Cadbury's cake bar things that I bought on post-Xmas clearance.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2021)

This Volterol gel at £15 a shot better be good (it usually is). Even more expensive than that Sky Cycling Team chain oil.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jan 2021)

It’s gone dark outside


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s gone dark outside


Phew, I thought it was just me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Phew, I thought it was just me.



Yep thought the solar fuse had gone


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2021)

Time to put the paints away for today.

The light's gone.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time to put the paints away for today.
> 
> The light's gone.


A light scone, you say?


----------



## fossyant (25 Jan 2021)

Righty, that Volterol has made a huge difference in localised pain. Phew.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time to put the paints away for today.
> 
> The light's gone.



Thought you’d said Time to put the parents away for today...


----------



## tyred (25 Jan 2021)

I've fixed my convector heater


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A light scone, you say?



Hmm...

Now you've given me an itch that needs scratching.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Thought you’d said Time to put the parents away for today...





I've shared this with mum. She's just snorted tea out of her nose. Says it's much too early for bed yet. 

(She's 91, might I add)


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've shared this with mum. She's just snorted tea out of her nose. Says it's much too early for bed yet.
> 
> (She's 91, might I add)


These 90+ year olds, staying up late, causing trouble...


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> These 90+ year olds, staying up late, causing trouble...
> 
> View attachment 570603



Oh man, don't go giving her ideas...


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2021)

Walked around the block in places the pavements are lethal in others still nice fluffy snow


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2021)

Home delivery news.... 
Still waiting for my 20.00 yesterdays delivery at 14.00, today, so I went into the shop and cancelled it (as there is no actual person to talk to on any number) 
I finally got an email at 20.00 today to tell me that _they _had cancelled it!

No communication from them whatsoever.. Useless! 

Disgusted of Hamtun


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jan 2021)

Looks like I picked the right day to take off work - having seen the long range forecast working the weekend instead doesn't seem to bad. 

With the exception of a bit of ironing this morning and spending a couple of hours outside in the sunshine & fresh air this afternoon, I've done asolutely bugger all and enjoyed every moment of it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Jan 2021)

My usual Mad Monday is over. Wasn't too hectic this week sorting the kids for their Zoom sessions as I got computers, cameras, mics, sparring mitts, focus pads, kick pads, violin, music stand, etc., etc., etc. all set up 15 minutes earlier than usual so there was no need to rush. I even updated the software with lots of time to spare.

The new separate directional mic worked brilliantly and on testing it the sound was very clear. The proof of how good it is will be listening to the playback after recording my daughter playing which I can hopefully persuade her to do tomorrow (it may be easier to have a go myself playing the highly technical and advanced _Jelly On A Plate_!  ).


----------



## tyred (25 Jan 2021)

I've just remembered tonight is Burns' NIght.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Home delivery news....
> Still waiting for my 20.00 yesterdays delivery at 14.00, today, so I went into the shop and cancelled it (as there is no actual person to talk to on any number)
> I finally got an email at 20.00 today to tell me that _they _had cancelled it!
> 
> ...



Hope the cupboards aren't bare chez Casa PeteXXX as a result of said shenanigans...


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hope the cupboards aren't bare chez Casa PeteXXX as a result of said shenanigans...


Nope, ta for your concern! A late trip to Tesco topped up the essentials.. Plus a couple of bonus YS cod fishcakes that went well with the baby potatoes and beans for a late dinner


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Nope, ta for your concern! A late trip to Tesco topped up the essentials.. Plus a couple of bonus YS cod fishcakes that went well with the baby potatoes and beans for a late dinner


I like fishcakes. They're fishfingers for the discerning.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2021)

Time for a


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jan 2021)

Being Robert Burns' Night, I was going to visit with the MacDonalds...




But the line in the drive thru was far too long.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2021)

Time to head off up the wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2021)

Our food delivery yesterday included 6 X yoghurts that go out of date today so guess what I have for breakfast 
Sounds like the snow has a good frost on it outside.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2021)

Morning.
I've fed the little one and he is now romping around like a mad thing ! 

It is dark outside but it looks dry.
We are going to pop into town early to buy more bird food as we are getting low .


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2021)

Could you pick me up some please as well
It's starting to look lighter outside and the road into town sounds as busy as ever
Gawd knows what happened to staying safe


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Could you pick me up some please as well
> It's starting to look lighter outside and the toad into town sounds as busy as ever
> Gawd knows what happened to staying safe



Why is the toad busy and going into town?


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Why is the toad busy and going into town?


He's helping the chicken cross the road

I see red to the East


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Our food delivery yesterday included 6 X yoghurts that go out of date today so guess what I have for breakfast
> Sounds like the snow has a good frost on it outside.


Your delivery actually arrived? 
You are honoured!! 👑


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Your delivery actually arrived?
> You are honoured!! 👑


In the last 3 weeks we have had deliveries from a minor West End star, a brick layer & an Airline pilot


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> In the last 3 weeks we have had deliveries from a minor West End star, a brick layer & an Airline pilot


😎
Our missing delivery was the Invisible Man!!


----------



## tyred (26 Jan 2021)

I found 13 cents in the filter of my washing machine


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Why is the toad busy and going into town?


Because I have predictive text


PeteXXX said:


> Your delivery actually arrived?
> You are honoured!! 👑



We are indeed


----------



## pawl (26 Jan 2021)

One more week of being 79


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2021)

I'm back from a shopping refresher course in town .
I've forgotten how to do some of it . Are there college courses on the subject ?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> One more week of being 79


I presume that you will be 80 then in a week's time


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> One more week of being 79



Trying to jump the vaccine queue ?


----------



## pawl (26 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Trying to jump the vaccine queue ?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> No not at allJab is due for Friday


----------



## pawl (26 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I presume that you will be 80 then in a week's time





Spot on.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2021)

Cold, a light breeze and pouring with rain here chez Casa Reynard.

Now I know why I didn't feel too warm yesterday - accidentally turned down the radiator in the dining room. Oops.  You wouldn't think it makes that much difference, but it does.

Anyways, I'm going to have a quiet day. Didn't sleep very well last night.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 😎
> Our missing delivery was the Invisible Man!!


Why did you order the invisible man in the first place?

I mean, it's not as though you could have done much with him.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why did you order the invisible man in the first place?
> 
> I mean, it's not as though you could have done much with him.


His mum's favourite song


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGs0aDR8bhA


----------



## pawl (26 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Trying to jump the vaccine queue ?




just to allay your fears that I maybe queue jumping I was contacted by my GPto book a an appointment for my jab.This morning I also received a letter from the NHS to book an appointment for the jab..Ihave also stuck rigidly to the current rules..I haven’t been to a super market for four months all are shopping needs have been by Tesco and M&S. Exercise has been limited to half hour walks round the village and two short rides
A friend aged 52 who is working from home is an area director for a child care company was contacted by her sister who is a nurse saying she can get her a jab That is what I call queue jumping as I went to great lengths to tell her


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jan 2021)

pawl said:


> just to allay your fears that I maybe queue jumping I was contacted by my GPto book a an appointment for my jab.This morning I also received a letter from the NHS to book an appointment for the jab..Ihave also stuck rigidly to the current rules..I haven’t been to a super market for four months all are shopping needs have been by Tesco and M&S. Exercise has been limited to half hour walks round the village and two short rides
> A friend aged 52 who is working from home is an area director for a child care company was contacted by her sister who is a nurse saying she can get her a jab That is what I call queue jumping as I went to great lengths to tell her


Strangely enough my wife has a 54 year old acquaintance who apart from type 2 diabetes was offered & received her jab last week, nobody including herself has any idea why it was offered to her, unless it's part of some secret monitoring scheme.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Strangely enough my wife has a 54 year old acquaintance who apart from type 2 diabetes was offered & received her jab last week, nobody including herself has any idea why it was offered to her, unless it's part of some secret monitoring scheme.



Could be left over vaccine


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2021)

The Volterol is working wonders. Started getting bad pain in my knee around 9pm last night, so went to bed. Couldn't get comfy, so propped myself up and slowly but surely the pain subsided. It was enough to be able to sleep on my side (as usual). Very careful not to bend my leg, but got a good nights sleep.

Topped up with Volterol this morning (it's the 12 hour stuff) and ibuprofen. I'm moving twice as quickly now ! Still being careful as I messed it all up on saturday doing 'jobs' which set back the healing. Finding it OK to work with my leg bent at the desk, so fingers crossed. It's still painful but hopefully clearing up.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why did you order the invisible man in the first place?
> 
> I mean, it's not as though you could have done much with him.


I wonder what his passport photo looks like ?


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Jan 2021)

No corona for me it seems, not this time at least....Means I can go to the shops or......there isn't really anything else to do in the wider world. Didn't save any money by being couped up for two weeks though, just bought things off ebay out of boredom.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> The Volterol is working wonders. Started getting bad pain in my knee around 9pm last night, so went to bed. Couldn't get comfy, so propped myself up and slowly but surely the pain subsided. It was enough to be able to sleep on my side (as usual). Very careful not to bend my leg, but got a good nights sleep.
> 
> Topped up with Volterol this morning (it's the 12 hour stuff) and ibuprofen. I'm moving twice as quickly now ! Still being careful as I messed it all up on saturday doing 'jobs' which set back the healing. Finding it OK to work with my leg bent at the desk, so fingers crossed. It's still painful but hopefully clearing up.


My doctor gave me diclofenac once to relieve a back injury. I did not know what family it came from until the next day when I had a griping stomach, it hurt as much as the lumbar injury. Had he read my notes it would have given him a clue that I am intolerant to NSAID. I thought it was a synthetic opioid, always pays to ask...


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> My doctor gave me diclofenac once to relieve a back injury. I did not know what family it came from until the next day when I had a griping stomach, it hurt as much as the lumbar injury. Had he read my notes it would have given him a clue that I am intolerant to NSAID. I thought it was a synthetic opioid, always pays to ask...



Oof. Fortunately no reaction to any here - had a few strong ones with various injuries. With the 'gel' it works mainly locally - yes some will get into your blood stream but it's a little more local than popping a tablet. 

So far so good today. Must remember not to over do it just because it's feeling better.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2021)

Another busy day .
Time to listen to Boris and his chroneys


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Another busy day .
> Time to listen to Boris and his chroneys


Don't nod off.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time to listen to Boris and his chroneys


He says it's his fault we've hit 100K deaths, No shoot Sherlock, anybody with any sense could have told you that last year when you lifted the lockdown


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2021)

I have finished the little portrait I was working on.

Now have a  and putting the finishing touches to a poem.


----------



## derrick (26 Jan 2021)

My welding mask has run out of power, there is no sun to charge it.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Jan 2021)

derrick said:


> My welding mask has run out of power, there is no sun to charge it.


I need to buy a new one, I dropped it on the floor & it's now all cracked


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2021)

I knew a Scottish welder, once upon a time. 
Arc eye the noo...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2021)

Invented a new routine called air vacuum. It’s like air guitar but for cleaning 😂


----------



## tyred (26 Jan 2021)

Fresh batch of home made vegetable soup simmering away on the hob and some nice crusty bread


----------



## mybike (26 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My toenails need cutting. This entails having a long soak in the bath to soften them up. Ah, the perils of a rigorous self-care routine....



For me, it means looking at them and wondering if I can reach.

In other news, I just dunked a chocolate covered ginger biscuit in my coffee. Which then leaped out of my fingers. I thereupon spent some time searching the floor (the fluff will suck off) before finding it sitting on the table.


----------



## mybike (26 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Phew, I thought it was just me.



Dark here too.



Reynard said:


> Time to put the paints away for today.
> 
> The light's gone.



You too, eh?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2021)

9:50pm: Landlady's dog was let out for the evening, heard a blade of grass fall over and went berserk as usual, running down my side of the house at high speed and growling. By the sound of it she's just crashed into some agricultural machinery outside my living room window, but it hasn't slowed her down...
Nocturnal canine collisions permitting, I'm off to bed.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> 9:50pm: Landlady's dog was let out for the evening, heard a blade of grass fall over and went berserk as usual, running down my side of the house at high speed and growling. By the sound of it she's just crashed into some agricultural machinery outside my living room window, but it hasn't slowed her down...
> Nocturnal canine collisions permitting, I'm off to bed.


Why would "nocturnal canine collisions" prevent you going to bed. Possibly prevent a full eight hours, but shouldn't prevent you going to bed.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2021)

Listening to Southampton v Arsenal.


----------



## postman (26 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s gone dark outside


Well it is 21-50.


----------



## tyred (26 Jan 2021)

All my snow has gone. I noted a number of snowmen lying on their death beds slowly melting away when I was out on my walk


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> All my snow has gone. I noted a number of snowmen lying on their death beds slowly melting away when I was out on my walk


Have a drink* in their memory.

*Cidona, cola, tea, coffee


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2021)

Time to make a  and settle down to watch MOTD.

Good result for us tonight.


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> For me, it means looking at them and wondering if I can reach.



I have a similar routine, I try not to try and cut them first thing in the morning, thats when bending down is the most difficult.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Jan 2021)

I was moving a big York stone slab today. It's about 5 feet high and so obviously weighs a ton. As I was trying to walk it round to my trolley there was a moment of panic as I lost my footing and I thought "I can't hold this" as it toppled towards me. Fortunately there was a low wall for me to land on so I could keep it from squashing me and I managed to hold it up at about 45 degrees. It took all my strength to get it vertical from there. 
Going to have another try tomorrow but will use wooden rollers. Wish me luck. Failing that I'll leave it where it is.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2021)

♻ bin day, tomorrow. 

Snow nearly gone, now, but I did see some big snowballs on the field on my morning walk, today!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I have a similar routine, I try not to try and cut them first thing in the morning, thats when bending down is the most difficult.


Try this method

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=B1XvX00uS5M


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jan 2021)

I picked up the phone to try and talk to a bank about a savings account, expecting a fifteen minute interval of pre-recorded Covid excuses. A real person answered within five rings. He then spent fifteen minutes patiently talking me through a solution while I fumbled about on their website.

I later bought a bottle of Gordons to celebrate my good fortune.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2021)

@Reynard
You mean to say you've never seen Bert Munro(Anthony Hopkins) in The World's Fastest Indian trimming his toe nails?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2021)

Half a dozen police cars, at least one ambulance and a section of road closed off. Local "fried egg" known for accidents/near misses, but also close to a church. There's the taste of smoke in the air, but no fire service presence.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard
> You mean to say you've never seen Bert Munro(Anthony Hopkins) in The World's Fastest Indian trimming his toe nails?



Nope...  No less bonkers for it tho...


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nope...  No less bonkers for it tho...


You get the chance, it's worth watching. Bearing in mind your own work on four wheel's.


----------



## derrick (26 Jan 2021)

Getting my jab Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You get the chance, it's worth watching. Bearing in mind your own work on four wheel's.



Will do 

I have heard of it as I have friends who are very into bikes, just never watched it.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Will do
> 
> I have heard of it as I have friends who are very into bikes, just never watched it.


It's as much about Bert Munro as it it is about the motorbike.

He was unconventional to say the least.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why would "nocturnal canine collisions" prevent you going to bed. Possibly prevent a full eight hours, but shouldn't prevent you going to bed.



Zzzzzz...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jan 2021)

Just checked the weather report to see if I need the snow spiked tyres or if I can take it easy on the Xtracycle:

-3°c
Heavy frost
Moderate to heavy snowfall during the day
Warnings of sheet ice on the roads.

Hmm...


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just checked the weather report to see if I need the snow spiked tyres or if I can take it easy on the Xtracycle:
> 
> -3°c
> Heavy frost
> ...


Definitely the spikes I think. Better to have them and not need them than have an off.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2021)

Well yesterday morning I struggled to with a bit of pushing and shoving today no problems just straight out 

A transformation outside not a spec of snow as old boy Joe use to say if it stays for 3 days or more then more on its way so I doubt that we will see anymore


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2021)

First cuppa went down well 🍵


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jan 2021)

I may have to go into the office today, not been there since around 12 months ago.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2021)

Morning.
It looks damp out but it isn't raining .
The kitten likes marmite ! . He has eaten a bit of rice cake with some on .
He has been running around with crampons on by the sound of the ripping noises as he climbs up the furniture. . He attacks feet and likes biting socks .
I thought he had calmed down but I think he's off again !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Jan 2021)

The alarm clock has just gone off upstairs. The hordes will be descending upon and disturbing my blessed peace and quiet. 

Here we go again...


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The kitten likes marmite ! . He has eaten a bit of rice cake with some on .


The most vile tasting spread on the worse tasting cracker, who have you upset?


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2021)

MOT day today. Car dropped off


----------



## tyred (27 Jan 2021)

I finished off my bowl of shaving soap this morning. It's amazing how long they last compared to the aerosol tins of gel.


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> I finished off my bowl of shaving soap this morning. It's amazing how long they last compared to the aerosol tins of gel.


You eat shaving foam for breakfast?


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> You eat shaving foam for breakfast?


He doesn't like the gel.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jan 2021)

Morning all. I need to buy a new plunger because the kitchen sink is draining too slowly and my old one has plunged its last. But first, coffee!


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I may have to go into the office today, not been there since around 12 months ago.


Just had a call, somebody has broken the handle off the door so nobody is going into the office  looks like I may have to take some tools with me


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Just had a call, somebody has broken the handle off the door so nobody is going into the office  looks like I may have to take some tools with me


Sure t'is a sign!

They want none of you there.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> The most vile tasting spread on the worse tasting cracker, who have you upset?


They're not mine ! I think expanded polystyrene has more taste than rice crackers !


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2021)

I had to do some house sitting whilst my daughter went to have a blood test . Schrodie walked into their living room , I think he recognised me , he was damp and had to make do with a hand dry instead of a towel . He hasn't half got big ! He's the size of a small Wow wow! . That's a dog in cat language. He rolled onto his back several times but I wasn't going to fall for his trick, especially seeing the size of him !


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2021)

Righty, better make that brew as I have an intense 2 hours management meeting looking at next years budgets, followed by a severance meeting, followed by a meeting with No2 boss followed by another meeting with a top boss. 

Oh and some biscuits on the side.


----------



## postman (27 Jan 2021)

I have put weight on.Oh dear.Well in fifteen minutes I am going to a funeral.So I have just got changed.Best trousers,blue shirt black tie,yes I am old fashioned.But oh dear the trousers are tight on the waist,and the shirt is strangling me.How has this happened.Well no proper exercise since August,when I discovered the swelling,which is now in my abdomen.Not serious. But I dont fancy exercising it is a hernia and weights are not an idea exercise,good news I am on the waiting list to be seen.Walking is not enough for exercise,I have more chins than a Chinese telephone directory.Thing is though I think I look better with the weight being six foot four I can carry it.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2021)

Sort of sunny, breezy and very mild here chez Casa Reynard.

I have moved some tree clippings in preparation for them to be shoved in the green wheelie bin, and I have gone to Littleport to pick up mum's prescription.

I will have some lunch and then I need to work out what wants doing this afternoon.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2021)

I tidied one of the drawers on the sideboard. 
Actually, it only has one drawer, but it looks like two from the outside! 
The envelopes are now in size descending order, and the spare batteries are at the other end, with two bags of Sherbet Lemons separating them.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Jan 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Going to have another try tomorrow but will use wooden rollers. Wish me luck.


yikes! you don't want to wind up like that Pompeii Roman


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2021)

Managed to collect the car and do a quick shop in 30 minutes between meetings.

The car flew through the MOT, 137k miles (only 3k this year), 19 years old Nissan - happy bunny. No advisories.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> The car flew through the MOT, 137k miles (only 3k this year), 19 years old Nissan - happy bunny. No advisories.


nice! I can relate, my 25 yr old Son is driving my 93 yr old Dad's 1994 Camry


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Managed to collect the car and do a quick shop in 30 minutes between meetings.
> 
> The car flew through the MOT, 137k miles (only 3k this year), 19 years old Nissan - happy bunny. No advisories.



Neat.  My Skoda Fabia of similar vintage is still going strong. Front brakes do need doing, but since I ain't going anywhere, t'is nae urgent. It's got about 55,000 on the clock.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> nice! I can relate, my 25 yr old Son is driving my 93 yr old Dad's 1994 Camry



It's a good MTB hauler - copes with 4 bikes, 4 people and associated kit. We've got another Nissan, and I'd look to change for another Nissan come the day mine get's unreliable.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2021)

Had a good lunch, btw. Finished off the last of the minestrone soup, then had a ham & mustard sandwich, two  and a clementine.

And I beat mum rather comprehensively in our traditional lunchtime game of "Schrodinger's Pip" - she only had two pips in her clementine, I had five.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Neat.  My Skoda Fabia of similar vintage is still going strong. Front brakes do need doing, but since I ain't going anywhere, t'is nae urgent. It's got about 55,000 on the clock.



Don't let @skudupnorth know you've got a low mileage Fabia....


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Don't let @skudupnorth know you've got a low mileage Fabia....



Well, he ain't having it! 

Mind, there is a Skoda dealership in the village. I'm sure he could find something nice there.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, he ain't having it!
> 
> Mind, there is a Skoda dealership in the village. I'm sure he could find something nice there.



He's just got himself an old top of the range Octavia. He's having to sell one of his other Skoda's...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jan 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Definitely the spikes I think. Better to have them and not need them than have an off.



No question. It snowed during the day but due to the snow repelling qualities of the Quantum Spikes the roads were clear by the time I came back.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2021)

Anybody seen my parcel force delivery as I haven't yet


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jan 2021)

Film footage of Monet, Renoir, Rodin and Degas

https://www.chonday.com/16575/moneartist3/


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jan 2021)

Went into the office, our door handle & 3 other businesses in the street had also suffered the same fate, so down to Wickes to collect a new one, along with a 2-way light switch which I was told was faulty yet I couldn't find a fault with it, but replaced it no the less. Then I became a hated person by calling at KFC on the way back for a drive thru AFAIC as it was 14:30 it was an essential journey


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Went into the office, our door handle & 3 other businesses in the street had also suffered the same fate, so down to Wickes to collect a new one, along with a 2-way light switch which I was told was faulty yet I couldn't find a fault with it, but replaced it no the less. Then I became a hated person by calling at KFC on the way back for a drive thru AFAIC as it was 14:30 it was an essential journey


Is that some kind of latter day game of lock down ginger?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Jan 2021)

Ok, had another go at moving the stone slab. Rollers won't work, the ground is too wet, thought that might be the case. It's not helped by my poorly wrist. 
Next plan is to use rollers, but have them running on scaffolding planks. That might work. I'll get my van as close as possible and should be able to get it in.

The cottage next door is being demolished some time in February and there's several bits of York stone round it which I can have, this is where the stone is from (I could also do with some of the ridge tiles to finish off my wood store, bit I'm not going up to get them. Might try to collar the demo men when they start).


----------



## Phaeton (27 Jan 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> The cottage next door is being demolished some time in February and there's several bits of York stone round it which I can have, this is where the stone is from (I could also do with some of the ridge tiles to finish off my wood store, bit I'm not going up to get them. Might try to collar the demo men when they start).


Not a chance without coinage passing towards them, you need to be in before them, unless you can get a letter from the current owner


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yikes! you don't want to wind up like that Pompeii Roman
> 
> View attachment 570806


It's strange how quick the mind works. As the slab was beginning to fall I thought "if I get pinned under this, I don't have my phone and no-one will hear my shouts" even if I could shout in the event of being squashed.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Not a chance without coinage passing towards them, you need to be in before them, unless you can get a letter from the current owner


Oh I know that - I'll get the stone before they arrive and would give them something for the tiles if I decide I do want them.

Edit - to clarify, I have asked the owner if I could take the stone.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody seen my parcel force delivery as I haven't yet


It turned up at 16.15 so 5 hours late


----------



## DCLane (27 Jan 2021)

Sorted out the conservatory this afternoon; a.k.a my bike workshop

Large rug, new mat and new work desk gone in. Massively cleaned the tiles underneath and started to sort out where everything goes. I've about another half day to do but that should give me a tider and more organised space to do stuff in.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> nice! I can relate, my 25 yr old Son is driving my 93 yr old Dad's 1994 Camry


I should probably ask this in the Ask me any question thread, but do you have an equivalent MOT for cars over the pond? 
Da UK MOT rules


----------



## Ripple (27 Jan 2021)

Lunch time.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2021)

Ripple said:


> Lunch time.
> 
> View attachment 570842



Ooooo, Lexi says "snacks on legs!!!"


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2021)

I have spent the afternoon digitizing those Short Circuit magazines I bought on the Bay of E.

Did move some more tree trimmings as well, but had to stop because my gloves got soaked through.


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Don't let @skudupnorth know you've got a low mileage Fabia....


Someone mention Skoda’s 😎


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have spent the afternoon digitizing those Short Circuit magazines I bought on the Bay of E.
> 
> Did move some more tree trimmings as well, but had to stop because my gloves got soaked through.


Yeah, I've recently found out how to scan on my printer (I've only had it eight years or so) so I can scan all the photos from before I had a digital camera and the ones of my parents and grand-parents. I have a cracking one of my grandad outside his greengrocer shop on Xmas Eve 1927. Three piece suit, flat cap and polished leather gaiters.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I should probably ask this in the Ask me any question thread, but do you have an equivalent MOT for cars over the pond?
> Da UK MOT rules


Depends on which state you are in. Sometimes it is just emissions in larger cities. I have to get no inspections whatever for the car, but the work busses do need inspecting every 6 months.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2021)

I have a lunch of fried chicken patties and french fries. I have been to the building center for three more pieces of lumber from the coal cart for my stockpile dedicated to the grand work bench to be built in Spring 2021. I also found some good 15-16 mm pedal wrenches at the Wal*Mart for 2 USD each in the close out shelves, and some Presta to Schrader adapters as well.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> And I beat mum rather comprehensively in our traditional lunchtime game of "Schrodinger's Pip" - she only had two pips in her clementine, I had five.


5 orange pips? Someone's in trouble! Who are you sending them to? And what did they do to warrant the threat of death? 


(Apologies, I couldn't find a short and to-the-point video, so you'll have to be content with the complete short story  )


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jan 2021)

I got fed up of all my tiny drill bits going missing so I made a holder for them out of some scrap wood:


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Managed to collect the car and do a quick shop in 30 minutes between meetings.
> 
> The car flew through the MOT, 137k miles (only 3k this year), 19 years old Nissan - happy bunny. No advisories.


Nissan Happy Bunny?


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Nissan Happy Bunny?



Mine was built in Sunderland. 'Happy Bunny' is Jordie for Primera !


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2021)

There's a tartiflette baking in the oven.

Potato-y, garlicky, oniony, bacony, creamy and cheesy goodness.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> 5 orange pips? Someone's in trouble! Who are you sending them to? And what did they do to warrant the threat of death?
> 
> 
> (Apologies, I couldn't find a short and to-the-point video, so you'll have to be content with the complete short story  )




I'd be more worried of someone left me a death blossom... 

But no one has declared Shon'kar on me... yet...


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> It's strange how quick the mind works. As the slab was beginning to fall I thought "if I get pinned under this, I don't have my phone and no-one will hear my shouts" even if I could shout in the event of being squashed.


Would your phone have worked after being flattened


----------



## rockyroller (27 Jan 2021)

just amazed at the pile of shaved parmigian cheese on my salad. I used to eat it all but then realized why my stomach was getting upset later in the afternoon. it's an absolute mountain of cheese 












I guess I should save it & bring it home, instead of throwing it out, eh?


----------



## rockyroller (27 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I should probably ask this in the Ask me any question thread, but do you have an equivalent MOT for cars over the pond?
> Da UK MOT rules


Yes! Massachusetts has an annual vehicle inspection including emissions. surrounding states like New Hampshire & Connecticut, not so much


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> just amazed at the pile of shaved parmigian cheese on my salad. I used to eat it all but then realized why my stomach was getting upset later in the afternoon. it's an absolute mountain of cheese
> 
> View attachment 570882
> 
> ...



Keep it for your spaghetti.

I looooooooooooooove Parmigiano


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2021)

Tartiflette.

The world is a good place right now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> just amazed at the pile of shaved parmigian cheese on my salad. I used to eat it all but then realized why my stomach was getting upset later in the afternoon. it's an absolute mountain of cheese
> 
> View attachment 570882
> 
> ...


If parmesan twists your intestines, send it to us!


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'd be more worried of someone left me a death blossom...
> 
> But no one has declared Shon'kar on me... yet...


Some of my work has been declared to be a bit Shon'key 

I suppose I ought to have an early night as the early morning ride to work is looking to be a bit damp, so waterproofs will need to be donned.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2021)

Anyways,  and MOTD time!


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If parmesan twists your intestines, send it to us!


You can't, customs and borders won't let you do so.


Send it to me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> Yes! Massachusetts has an annual vehicle inspection including emissions. surrounding states like New Hampshire & Connecticut, not so much


You know, everything just runs down the road just fine in Illinois without inspections.
Keeping with the tone of this thread this afternoon, I also love my Nissan.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> You know, everything just runs down the road just fine in Illinois without inspections.
> Keeping with the tone of this thread this afternoon, I also love my Nissan.


You also the owner of a Nissan Happy Bunny?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jan 2021)

Murano, but it does make me happy.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2021)

Right, time for bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, time for bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jan 2021)

Good morning. 

Toast and Marmite will shortly be consumed, then I'll open the shutters and see what the weather is throwing at us this morning. Online reports suggest it's a tempest.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2021)

According to last night's weather report we are due -5 on Saturday night
Rained overnight stopped now. 
Black bin is awaiting a hug and a shake from the machine that Empties it .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Yeah, I've recently found out how to scan on my printer (I've only had it eight years or so) so I can scan all the photos from before I had a digital camera and the ones of my parents and grand-parents. I have a cracking one of my grandad outside his greengrocer shop on Xmas Eve 1927. Three piece suit, flat cap and polished leather gaiters.


I read that as a three piece suite !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2021)

Further to yesterday's cheese discussions, I've begun today with an online order of cheesy things from Little Bread Pedlar near London Bridge. These are cheesy things and they're really quite cheesy. I also ordered a wholegrain sourdough loaf. Once the rain has disappeared, I'll be off to collect them.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2021)

Grey and miserable. But enough about me...
Not sure what to do, today, yet.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2021)

Morning .
There are rain spots on the window so I assume that's what it has been doing .
The three Scalextric cars that I wonded on the bay arrived yesterday. After a good clean and fitting a new plastic pinion gear I have got 2 of them running . I need to find a new braid and tyre for the other one . Little one is quite happy seeing them going round the track.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2021)

There's a ladybird on the newell post at the top of our stairs.

🐞


----------



## tyred (28 Jan 2021)

Now that the snow has departed we are back to full, dreary, dismal dreich weather.

I'm also running dangerously low on Marmite. A trip to the supermarket is scheduled for after work.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2021)

Morning from the conservatory office. Pleased to report got a decent nights sleep. This "volterol" is magic. Still not upto even attempting to walk far or touch the turbo, but I'm moving three times faster than I was. Weather dull and damp.

Big announcement at work, they are merging two Faculties. Doesn't mean any more work for me as I look after both, but, the biggest news is there will be one management team not two. This means I'll get back half a day a week - 0.1 FTE that was sat in meetings. Whoooooooooo


----------



## postman (28 Jan 2021)

Well sorry one and all.But I was in Ibiza yesterday along with visits to Tenerife,Menorca but the best was New York.Where I waited in line at Katzs deli,oh what a sandwich,pastrami on rye with a gurkin.Then a cake shop for something pastry with sugar.Oh the wonders of YouTube.


----------



## postman (28 Jan 2021)

What a wonderful funeral yesterday.To hear his family tells us about his life.I knew him only as a 90 year old.I never new him as a younger man.It was a privilege to have been there to say goodbye.No singing no hugging no getting close such a shame .His favourite music played over the speakers.We found out his hearse came in to our street,as he lived near Vernon for a while.RIP Leslie a lovely friend if only for a short time.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> There's a ladybird on the newell post at the top of our stairs.
> 
> 🐞


I seem to remember seeing a Ladybird on my vest once .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2021)

Today's parcel has been collected


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I seem to remember seeing a Ladybird on my vest once .


And the books I used to read! 😂


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2021)

Mild and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I have made a pot of curried pumpkin soup and put the finishing touches to a poem.

It is almost time for lunch.

I didn't sleep well.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I seem to remember seeing a Ladybird on my vest once .



That was the Woolworths brand for kiddies' clothes!


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Murano, but it does make me happy.



It's not made of glass, is it?


----------



## tyred (28 Jan 2021)

I had accidentally put the Mundane News thread on ignore which might explain why I couldn't find it


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2021)

Anyways, that was a nice lunch. Pork pie, truffle-infused brie, bread and butter, plus two  and a clementine and a pear.

I might go and split a case of logs in a bit, and then I need to go see to making a template.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2021)

The hoover had brokened ! Better check the cable !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> That was the Woolworths brand for kiddies' clothes!


Yes . Cool!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> I had accidentally put the Mundane News thread on ignore which might explain why I couldn't find it


It seems to be a common occurrence!


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> The hoover had brokened ! Better check the cable !


Our old one did that twice, the inner wire snapped just where the cable entered the casing.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Our old one did that twice, the inner wire snapped just where the cable entered the casing.



It's done that about three times. Cut a bit off and re-wired it. Think the plug isn't too great.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2021)

I've just managed to prevent DPD escaping with my beer. I waited out on the street and flagged him down as he was about to drive off. When I told him that I'd come down because the last time he'd failed to make a delivery, he immediately assured me that he wasn't Kevin. Kevin apparently has covid and this guy, who I'll call Not Kevin, was logged in as Kevin, came from SW and was learning the route. Curiously, he displayed the same ability to non-deliver as Kevin.....


----------



## postman (28 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just managed to prevent DPD escaping with my beer. I waited out on the street and flagged him down as he was about to drive off. When I told him that I'd come down because the last time he'd failed to make a delivery, he immediately assured me that he wasn't Kevin. Kevin apparently has covid and this guy, who I'll call Not Kevin, was logged in as Kevin, came from SW and was learning the route. Curiously, he displayed the same ability to non-deliver as Kevin.....


This post has made me laugh.Our area Meanwood Leeds has its own FB page.The stories of deliveries being photographed outside doors,but wrong streets.We had not one but two attempts in the wrong street.I walked out behind him asking do you have sat nav well put the post code in it will at least take you to the right street.


----------



## postman (28 Jan 2021)

Having the jab on Sunday afternoon.Mind you it's in a different postal area of Leeds and not my surgery.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> It's done that about three times. Cut a bit off and re-wired it. Think the plug isn't too great.



Le plug is tres poorly. Off to Le Morrisons for another tomorrow !


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2021)

Right, that's the template drawn for the chassis platform. Makes it so much easier when you've got a set of drawings to work from. 

Time for a well-earned  and chocolate cake bar.

Will need to do some thinking before I can cut what is quite a complex, and in places rather delicate part, because it includes all the supports for the side irons and the front and rear bumpers. The piece of fibreboard I was hoping to use is, unfortunately, warped.  It will be fine for some of the smaller bits, but no point using it for what is probably the most critical component of the entire build. I have some suitable pieces of plywood, but I'm not confident that's not going to splinter or break when it comes to the more fiddly sections.

Maybe @Andy in Germany might suggest something?

I can already see that the next step will be making (and fitting) the side irons and the front and rear bumpers.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2021)

Tea is cooking nicely 
Still not raining either


----------



## dave r (28 Jan 2021)

I have a chicken leg in the oven with a tray of roasties and a pan of mixed veg on the stove.


----------



## mybike (28 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> I finished off my bowl of shaving soap this morning. It's amazing how long they last compared to the aerosol tins of gel.



Either would last me a very long time.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Maybe @Andy in Germany might suggest something?


A 3D printer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> I have a chicken leg in the oven with a tray of roasties and a pan of mixed veg on the stove.


Now you've got me wanting some roast vegetables.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2021)

While we're on the subject of vegetables, I failed to mention that, yesterday, whilst straining the water from the peas, two escaped and vanished down the plughole!! 

I miss those peas 😔


----------



## mybike (28 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Further to yesterday's cheese discussions, I've begun today with an online order of cheesy things from Little Bread Pedlar near London Bridge. These are cheesy things and they're really quite cheesy. I also ordered a wholegrain sourdough loaf. Once the rain has disappeared, I'll be off to collect them.
> View attachment 570905



Never used to do things like that when my grandparents lived in Boss St.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> A 3D printer



Would be lovely if I had access to one. But I don't, so...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's the template drawn for the chassis platform. Makes it so much easier when you've got a set of drawings to work from.
> 
> Time for a well-earned  and chocolate cake bar.
> 
> ...



I'll need a picture. Would it be worth starting a thread in the hobbies section?


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> While we're on the subject of vegetables, I failed to mention that, yesterday, whilst straining the water from the peas, two escaped and vanished down the plughole!!
> 
> I miss those peas 😔



I suppose they wanted freedom; we should always give peas a chance...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll need a picture. Would it be worth starting a thread in the hobbies section?



I'll get a pic to you.  Had been thinking about a thread, because I think I'm going to need plenty of advice along the way. I haven't built a model for well over 30 years, never mind a scratch-built one... 

The theory and the design work is the easy bit for me, but it's the making side of things where I have little or no experience.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> Never used to do things like that when my grandparents lived in Boss St.


I bet there never used to be a Bermondsey Beer Mile either. Google tells me the baker's is a 5 minute bike ride from Boss Street. And there are at least 7 brewery taprooms on the way.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> While we're on the subject of vegetables, I failed to mention that, yesterday, whilst straining the water from the peas, two escaped and vanished down the plughole!!
> 
> I miss those peas 😔


I think I remember seeing that the U-bend in the plumbing is called a pea trap in the USA.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I remember seeing that the U-bend in the plumbing is called a pea trap in the USA.



Hah, that's apt!


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2021)

Anyways, it's almost time to go and feed the cats, and then it will be time to go and feed me.


----------



## tyred (28 Jan 2021)

I got re-stocked with Marmite so disaster averted.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I remember seeing that the U-bend in the plumbing is called a pea trap in the USA.


Kinda.. There's P traps and S traps, depending on which letter it resembles.. 
My peas will never be seen again, though, whatever the shape 😔


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jan 2021)

It's been as wet as an otter's pocket here today. No venturing outside for little old me. I have been given a shopping list for tomorrow though so I hope the water dragons don't come out to play again.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> There are rain spots on the window so I assume that's what it has been doing .
> The three Scalextric cars that I wonded on the bay arrived yesterday. After a good clean and fitting a new plastic pinion gear I have got 2 of them running . I need to find a new braid and tyre for the other one . Little one is quite happy seeing them going round the track.


What's the third car?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I suppose they wanted freedom; we should always give peas a chance...


Nah, they took Peas release me, let me go a little too far.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Kinda.. There's P traps and S traps, depending on which letter it resembles..
> My peas will never be seen again, though, whatever the shape 😔


What about bottle traps.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2021)

As it's beer o'clock, I'm going to have a Chocolate Oboe. I earned it while beer hunting this afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2021)

Well that was fun


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> The theory and the design work is the easy bit for me



Me too: it _always _looks great in my head...


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Me too: it _always _looks great in my head...


Pictures please!


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2021)

Mmmmm, that was nice. First, a big bowl of curried parsnip soup, then the rest of the tartiflette, along with a sliced tomato and some steamed green beans. 

The girls shared a pouch of Felix AGAIL with ham.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Me too: it _always _looks great in my head...



Mmmm, well in my case I have everything down on paper, at least. It's making that leap from the drawings to actual parts...


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jan 2021)

Little catch-up with my sister on the phone this evening. We were talking for long enough for me to make & drink a mug of coffee. Followed by a shorter chat with mum & it turns out that last Friday she & my stepfather had their Covid jabs.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Little catch-up with my sister on the phone this evening. We were talking for long enough for me to make & drink a mug of coffee. Followed by a shorter chat with mum & it turns out that last Friday she & my stepfather had their Covid jabs.


Multi-tasking showoff


----------



## tyred (28 Jan 2021)

My bathroom light bulb has just gone pop

The end of an era, the final remaining incadesant bulb in this flat has gone to the great lamp post in the sky...


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jan 2021)

What a surprise - it's raining again.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> My bathroom light bulb has just gone pop
> 
> The end of an era, the final remaining incadesant bulb in this flat has gone to the great lamp post in the sky...


Were you in the bath when it went?


----------



## tyred (28 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Were you in the bath when it went?


No I was cleaning my teeth.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2021)

Sod's law I found a photo of the car with a better viewpoint of the side irons and their supports. Had to modify the template as a result, but I think I've got that sorted now.

Time for a  and a slice of toast.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2021)

Anyways, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> *Anyways, bed for me.*
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Why, the day has only just begun!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2021)

Awake early it's dry and frost free so time for some miles


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Awake early it's dry and frost free so time for some miles



Had a nice 12 miles in the end and the legs are starting to get use to fixed gear again 

In the first mile on main route out of town and up to local industrial area i overtook three ninja cyclist's all in black and with no lights on the way to work


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just managed to prevent DPD escaping with my beer. I waited out on the street and flagged him down as he was about to drive off. When I told him that I'd come down because the last time he'd failed to make a delivery, he immediately assured me that he wasn't Kevin. Kevin apparently has covid and this guy, who I'll call Not Kevin, was logged in as Kevin, came from SW and was learning the route. Curiously, he displayed the same ability to non-deliver as Kevin.....


It shows a consistency in their training .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2021)

That's a big bright full moon over to the west! Sort of NWN. The local goldfinch was very vocal this morning. Perhaps the mild weather has tricked him into thinking its spring.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jan 2021)

The rest of the household has woken. Bye, bye peace and quiet


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's the third car?


It depends on which order they are listed .
Ferrari F40
Jaguar XJR8
McLaren MP4 10 I think going from memory .
All 3 are now up and running and chased by a kitten .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It shows a consistency in their training .


I've got another DPD delivery coming later this morning. This time it's Evon, who looks very much like Kevin and Non Kevin in the photo their app shows me. If it's Non Kevin, I know he knows where I am now so I won't bother ambushing him. If not, then he'll either do his Evon calling routine or give to someone else to deliver on Monday.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'll get a pic to you.  Had been thinking about a thread, because I think I'm going to need plenty of advice along the way. I haven't built a model for well over 30 years, never mind a scratch-built one...
> 
> The theory and the design work is the easy bit for me, but it's the making side of things where I have little or no experience.


Is the chassis built like a ladder ?
Back in pre 70's days kids progressed from making plastic kits on to balsa kits or plywood models depending if they flew or floated. Some more experienced kids might then progress on to buying plans and building up a model from those .
Seeing just a set of plans at first was very daunting but would soon take shape .
A lot of the model would be made in sections directly over the plan using pins to hold the pieces which were placed on a flat board with either wax or plastic film to prevent the parts from sticking to the plans .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got another DPD delivery coming later this morning. This time it's Evon, who looks very much like Kevin and Non Kevin in the photo their app shows me. If it's Non Kevin, I know he knows where I am now so I won't bother ambushing him. If not, then he'll either do his Evon calling routine or give to someone else to deliver on Monday.


Are you the Tick Durpin on your street ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> No I was cleaning my teeth.


I hope that you didn't thrust the brush up between you teeth and your top lip ?
It hurts !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Are you the Tick Durpin on your street ?


No, I'm Supervan, rescuing citizens' parcels from their hostage takers.


----------



## tyred (29 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I hope that you didn't thrust the brush up between you teeth and your top lip ?
> It hurts !


Thankfully not.


----------



## tyred (29 Jan 2021)

I'm trying to decide whether I should put Marmite or marmalade on my toast


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm trying to decide whether I should put Marmite or marmalade on my toast


If they were my only choices I'd eat it dry


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jan 2021)

I quite like marmalade. My kids love this chocolate hazelnut spread stuff which I find disgusting.


----------



## postman (29 Jan 2021)

It's a waiting day today.Amazon just some stylus pena my finger is too far for keypads and an electrician, new ceiling bar light for craft room.I like waiting it's just sitting about all day.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2021)

Morning from the conservatory office. My knee is slowly improving and I may try a gentle walk to the local shops for some essential coffee, and maybe a pastie or hotpot from the bakery.  I also need a plug from the hardware shop for the brokened hoover.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2021)

I have been doing a bit more on my Scalextric model of the Le Man's XJR8. Trying to paint all the sponsorship details freehand is a pain and time consuming . It is amazing how something so small can take so long to do .


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jan 2021)

Needed that lie in - work is currently scrambling my brain thanks to the new post Brexit procedures. About to have the second coffee of the day.

If anybody needs me, I'll be in the shed cleaning bikes - again.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Needed that lie in - work is currently scrambling my brain thanks to the new post Brexit procedures. About to have the second coffee of the day.


Has it happened, i haven't noticed any differences


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2021)

When Evon didn't arrive at the door, I went downstairs and found him at the entrance. He asked me what name he was working as because he didn't know. It was of course Not Kevin. I told him that if ever a get a straightforward DPD delivery, there's a beer waiting for them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> When Evon didn't arrive at the door, I went downstairs and found him at the entrance. He asked me what name he was working as because he didn't know. It was of course Not Kevin. I told him that if ever a get a straightforward DPD delivery, there's a beer waiting for them.


This is becoming like a sketch comedy.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> When Evon didn't arrive at the door, I went downstairs and found him at the entrance. He asked me what name he was working as because he didn't know. It was of course Not Kevin. I told him that if ever a get a straightforward DPD delivery, there's a beer waiting for them.


You are being very unlucky, our DPD driver is excellent, TBF the only surly ones we currently get are the Amazon pilots, but only about 50% of them, the others are good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> You are being very unlucky, our DPD driver is excellent, TBF the only surly ones we currently get are the Amazon pilots, but only about 50% of them, the others are good.


This guy is really very cheerful, it's just that he doesn't know where I am or who he is.


----------



## postman (29 Jan 2021)

Brilliant electrician been ,15 mins to take down old light put up new light.Still waiting for Amazon,so still sitting down love it.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Brilliant electrician been ,15 mins to take down old light put up new light.Still waiting for Amazon,so still sitting down love it.


That'll be £85 thank you very much Sir!


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2021)

didn't make the walk to the shops. We're on a slight hill, and as soon as I started walking down the hill, my muscles went into spasm on my dodgy leg. Hobbled back and drove. MrsF walked and met me there. Parcel dropped off for return, coffee purchased and pasties bought. Also collected some essential bananas, apples and wine ! Hobbled back to the car and my leg is about to explode.

Oh and couldn't find a plug, the hardware shop was shut (bit worried there as it's always open) and the 'bargain' shop had none left.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jan 2021)

Rode through flood that reached recumbent seat (oops). Got very cold wet bum and surprised I managed to get to end of flood. Headed home after that for hot shower. Now enjoying cup of green tea.


----------



## Phaeton (29 Jan 2021)

Rang Disney refund on tickets, rang TUI yes you can cancel but say goodbye to your deposit.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2021)

Occasionally sunny, mild and very breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Busy morning. Did a load of laundry, topped up the wood bins in the house, split a large bin of logs and the crock pot is locked and loaded with a beef ragu for tonight's bolognese pasta bake.

Lunch shortly.

I still have some stuff to do outside that I don't want to be doing at the weekend. And then I shall have some quiet time and raise a mug of tea to someone who I am missing very much. It would have been his 52nd birthday today, and ordinarily I'd travel down to just outside Winchester to visit his grave, but thanks to lockdown, I'm stuck here at home feeling somewhat maudlin.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is the chassis built like a ladder ?
> Back in pre 70's days kids progressed from making plastic kits on to balsa kits or plywood models depending if they flew or floated. Some more experienced kids might then progress on to buying plans and building up a model from those .
> Seeing just a set of plans at first was very daunting but would soon take shape .
> A lot of the model would be made in sections directly over the plan using pins to hold the pieces which were placed on a flat board with either wax or plastic film to prevent the parts from sticking to the plans .



Parts of it are. But the central bit is one solid section, which will add rigidity to the model. Also to cover the fact I don't quite have enough information about the construction other than the dimensions and separation of the main chassis rails. 

What you describe is essentially the road I'm taking - making detailed plans, from which I can create templates for the individual parts. Am looking at using a mix of plywood, fibreboard, glue-laminated card plus wire and assorted metal gubbins that I have knocking around in the garage.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2021)

It is almost done .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2021)

Oh dear!
I was thinking of a ride but a migraine has other ideas .


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Rode through flood that reached recumbent seat (oops). Got very cold wet bum and surprised I managed to get to end of flood.


time for one of these, eh?


----------



## Milzy (29 Jan 2021)

Ordered H11 bulbs instead of H4. Can’t be bothered posting back so I’m farrrrrrrrrked until the newly ordered H4’s arrive. And I have to take the bumper off to fit.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2021)

Nice lunch of curried parsnip soup, pork pie, bread and butter, a pear, a clementine and two 

Out into the garden shortly.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> time for one of these, eh?
> 
> View attachment 571114



It felt a bit like that as I wondered if it got deeper


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jan 2021)

I needed an adapter to connect the separate microphone to the camera so that both can then connect with one cable from the camera to the laptop (laptop has only one USB-C socket and cannot use the headphone/mic jack as that prevents me hearing any sound through the speakers). Wasn't sure which adapter I needed so ordered the two most likely from eBay (a couple of pounds each so worth it) and both arrived today. Tried one, no go; tried the other, perfect!

To quote Hannibal Smith, "I love it when a plan comes together!"


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2021)

Garden stuff done.

Time for a  and a chocolate cake bar thingy.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2021)

Milzy said:


> Ordered H11 bulbs instead of H4. Can’t be bothered posting back so I’m farrrrrrrrrked until the newly ordered H4’s arrive. And I have to take the bumper off to fit.


What car is it ?


----------



## Milzy (29 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What car is it ?


Honda Jazz


----------



## mybike (29 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is the chassis built like a ladder ?
> Back in pre 70's days kids progressed from making plastic kits on to balsa kits or plywood models depending if they flew or floated. Some more experienced kids might then progress on to buying plans and building up a model from those .
> Seeing just a set of plans at first was very daunting but would soon take shape .
> A lot of the model would be made in sections directly over the plan using pins to hold the pieces which were placed on a flat board with either wax or plastic film to prevent the parts from sticking to the plans .



I recall making a floating balsa model, at least it was supposed to float. The park was too far away to go there often. It may have been the 50s tho.


----------



## DCLane (29 Jan 2021)

Went out to the parts store to get a tyre. Only the tyre had water in it - there's been a leak somewhere.

Several were full of water so they're in the house drying and I've a heater in the parts store drying that out. Once the weather gets warmer I'll hunt the leak down.


----------



## Speicher (29 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Needed that lie in - work is currently scrambling my brain thanks to the new post Brexit procedures. About to have the second coffee of the day.
> 
> If anybody needs me, I'll be in the shed cleaning bikes - again.



Where will you be if we don't need you?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2021)

Milzy said:


> Honda Jazz


IIRC I used to remove part of the inner wheel arch panel and reach in from the back .
It used to be one of the jobs I did working part time in Halfords .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jan 2021)

Beer o’clock. Black sheep ale tonight


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Jan 2021)

Went to the shops, first time since being on the might have corona naughty step for 2 weeks. Saw a bloke wearing 18 hole Docs, a rare sight indeed hereabouts. Went to the Ironmongers, "Hertig's", if they don't have it it is not made but my oh my you will be stung for it.
M5 Nylon washers (inside of carrier fixing points to protect stove enamel on frame) and 4x M5 Button head hex socket for my water bottle cages. €2.70 please sir.  I bought 10 of the washers, maybe that was what bumped the price up.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jan 2021)

Inspired and intrigued by @Reynard 's tartiflette, we found a recipe (Hairy Bikers in this case) and made our own tartiflette for dinner tonight. And it was wonderful. The only potential stumbling block would be if the kids didn't like it - very, very highly likely with my son who would live on chips and chicken nuggets if we let him, but my daughter will try anything. BOTH KIDS LIKED IT! In fact, my daughter loved it and made us swear to make it again!


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Inspired and intrigued by @Reynard 's tartiflette, we found a recipe (Hairy Bikers in this case) and made our own tartiflette for dinner tonight. And it was wonderful. The only potential stumbling block would be if the kids didn't like it - very, very highly likely with my son who would live on chips and chicken nuggets if we let him, but my daughter will try anything. BOTH KIDS LIKED IT! In fact, my daughter loved it and made us swear to make it again!



Waheyyyyy, how cool is that? 

Mind, you won't go wrong with a Hairy Bikers recipe.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2021)

The cats are fed, and now I must see to putting a pasta bake in the oven.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Waheyyyyy, how cool is that?
> 
> Mind, you won't go wrong with a Hairy Bikers recipe.


We had to substitute the reblochard cheese with camembert as I couldn't find any reblochard this morning.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We had to substitute the reblochard cheese with camembert as I couldn't find any reblochard this morning.



I just use whatever I've got in the fridge.  In this case, extra-mature cheddar. But any cheese will do, to be honest.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It depends on which order they are listed .
> Ferrari F40
> Jaguar XJR8
> McLaren MP4 10 I think going from memory .
> All 3 are now up and running and chased by a kitten .


It'd have been the one requiring the parts.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 Jan 2021)

I've just had some breakfast pie for my evening meal. Do I have to stay up all night now?


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2021)

Mmmmmm, that bolognese pasta bake was banging. 

And it was sneakily healthy, as I swapped half the beef for lentils. 

Plus I had some lovely sweet grapes for afters.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2021)

Well today has been very busy considering its a Friday


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm trying to decide whether I should put Marmite or marmalade on my toast


Why not...


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why not...
> View attachment 571164


I'm trying to imagine what that would taste like, but my brain cannot compute it. Love Marmite btw.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> It'd have been the one requiring the parts.


The Ferrari needed a brush and 2 front tyres, the Jaguar needed a new pinion gear, I think it might need new brushes .


----------



## postman (29 Jan 2021)

My order has gone in for my birthday 🎂.I have ordered a Victoria cake,sliced in half filled with cream,and a Terrys Orange chocolate topping.No dont ask it won't travel.I am sharing only with my family.Roll on Thursday.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The Ferrari needed a brush and 2 front tyres, the Jaguar needed a new pinion gear, I think it might need new brushes .


Coaxial cable, use the outer sheaf of braided copper for the braids/brushes.


----------



## DCLane (29 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> My order has gone in for my birthday 🎂.I have ordered a Victoria cake,sliced in half filled with cream,and a Terrys Orange chocolate topping.No dont ask it won't travel.I am sharing only with my family.Roll on Thursday.



But if we rode there ... stood outside and sang "happy birthday" ... do the paupers get a slice?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Roll on Thursday.


Swiss Roll?


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Has it happened, i haven't noticed any differences


I work with freight so very much so for the European traffic. Whoever wrote the rules took the best bits of the way we did things up to Dec 31st and the best bits of the way we used to do things before the free movement of cargo began around 25 years ago and threw them away leaving the worst of both regimes. Stupid things such as physical paperwork having to accompany goods at all times, ignoring the now widespread use of email and electronic documents.

I'll leave the arguements for and against for the N&CA section as I have to stay neutral if I want to keep my job for a bit longer.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jan 2021)

Note to self - remember to cancel the divert of the work's phone to my personal mobile when on rest days. Hopefully the boss of the freight firm who phoned my office number for info regarding ships spares in transit didn't notice the echoes that the smallest room in the house can produce!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Note to self - remember to cancel the divert of the work's phone to my personal mobile when on rest days. Hopefully the boss of the freight firm who phoned my office number for info regarding ships spares in transit didn't notice the echoes that* the smallest room in the house *can produce!


The cupboard under the stairs!


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> The cupboard under the stairs!


I don't think could squeeze myself into the electricity meter box!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I don't think could squeeze myself into the electricity meter box!


You could at least try.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You could at least try.


I can hardly bend down to tie shoelaces some days - there's no way I could contort myself into that small a space.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> The cupboard under the stairs!



Ah. He's Harry Potter and lives at number 4, Privet Drive, Little Whingeing, Surrey.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2021)

Anyways, it's off to bed I go.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2021)

I have made a decision due to rain falling and predicted to continue for most of the day I will forego my early am ride and continue to snuggle up to Mrs b once I have had a nice🍵 .

I shall miss the miles but hey ho


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I have made a decision due to rain falling and predicted to continue for most of the day I will forego my early am ride and continue to snuggle up to Mrs b once I have had a nice🍵 .
> 
> I shall miss the miles but hey ho


That looks like a sound decision. Sleety wetness with an easterly wind here.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That looks like a sound decision. Sleety wetness with an easterly wind here.



It also means i get to sit on cycle chat so double bonus 

Yes sleet due here from 10 am onwards


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Coaxial cable, use the outer sheaf of braided copper for the braids/brushes.


Thanks ! I will try it . I know what you mean .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I work with freight so very much so for the European traffic. Whoever wrote the rules took the best bits of the way we did things up to Dec 31st and the best bits of the way we used to do things before the free movement of cargo began around 25 years ago and threw them away leaving the worst of both regimes. Stupid things such as physical paperwork having to accompany goods at all times, ignoring the now widespread use of email and electronic documents.
> 
> I'll leave the arguements for and against for the N&CA section as I have to stay neutral if I want to keep my job for a bit longer.


It does seem to make the deal a bit of a farce !


----------



## Tail End Charlie (30 Jan 2021)

I can't get the BBC website on my kindle, nor can I get iPlayer on my TV.

It's very windy outside, a wheelie bin has gone over. 

Garden birdwatch shortly.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2021)

Well our black bin has finally been emptied only 2 days late . 
Got imho the worst job ever to do today


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Note to self - remember to cancel the divert of the work's phone to my personal mobile when on rest days. Hopefully the boss of the freight firm who phoned my office number for info regarding ships spares in transit didn't notice the echoes that the smallest room in the house can produce!


What you need is a modern system, that you could have undiverted the phone remotely


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Got imho the worst job ever to do today


You're coming to my house to fit my windscreen in my kitcar?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Got imho the worst job ever to do today



The wonder tool that should make the removal easier doesn't work


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks ! I will try it . I know what you mean .


It works and was always an alternative given to buying the packets of braids in the period after Christmas. Used if someone wanted a cheap(free) repair as well.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2021)

Dry here, but chilly and blowing a hoolie of an easterly here chez Casa Reynard. 

As the saying goes, when the wind is in the east, t'is neither good for man nor beast. Ergo we're curled up indoors with no intention of going outside whatsoever.

Today is going to be spent listening to and watching assorted bits of football, and working on the drawings for the Higman model. Been thinking about how it needs to fit together, and have come to the conclusion that I need to have ALL the parts worked out before I start the build.  This is because it looks like I'll have to build from the bottom up rather than the top down to stop the bumpers, side irons and their respective mounts from being damaged.

So for my pains, I'll now need to work out what is going on "below the waterline" from some very ropey photos.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Dry here, but chilly and blowing a hoolie of an easterly here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> As the saying goes, when the wind is in the east, t'is neither good for man nor beast. Ergo we're curled up indoors with no intention of going outside whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Have you tried Pinterest?


----------



## DCLane (30 Jan 2021)

Rode to Birkin Fisheries today (local-ish ). It was cold and floody - my 16yo left me behind on the way back but missed a turn/diversion, and arrived after me having ridden into the flood


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2021)

Spent the morning asking for the second half of my son's unpaid wages from the car garage owner. What a nasty bit of work he is. Said I'd have to take this to small claims and he turned very nasty. Explained I knew of his business failures and it was he who employed my son without any right to work checks, which is illegal. Tone changed but he's now wanting the video shots my son made of the garage. We've uploaded them to google drive for him. Still not been paid. I'd asked some advice on another forum, and someone went and posted a bad review of them on facebook with a link to the forum article. Fortunately I contacted the mods and they've hidden the article and the person has hopefully taken the review off. Doesn't take much to damage an on-line reputation.

If he doesn't pay up, it's small claims monday and no more correspondance on text with him.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2021)

As soon as I mentioned small claims, he said he's counter sue for damages - I can only assume if my son made a mistake and it cost a couple more nuts and bolts (which do break on cars). We're not aware of any 'damage' that was done. Lets say I responded about him being "his employee". 

What he hasn't realised is an employer can't deduct wages for any accidental damage unless it's specifically mentioned in an employment contract, which my son did not have. And if anything was damaged, surely that's down to lack of training or instruction - he took my son on as an apprentice.


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jan 2021)

Wow @fossyant i must have missed something I'll read back last I read soon was very happy there. Before you make any claims I'd try leagalbeagles forum for advise they know their stuff


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Wow @fossyant i must have missed something I'll read back last I read soon was very happy there. Before you make any claims I'd try leagalbeagles forum for advise they know their stuff



Yeh, not said too much. He'd been there two weeks, then offered the job. But a week later the guy decided he actually wanted a fully qualified mechanic, but my son would be welcome back once he has more experience. Fair enough, small business. Sent details to guy for payment, and he waited from early December until the 31st (which is when he should be paid). Anyway nothing came forward so I phoned him. We got £425 last week with a promise for the rest this week - it didn't come despite my reminder on Thurday. As soon as I mentioned small claims he went nasty.

To cut to the chase, the comment/review has been removed by this 'internet randomer' and I had the forum article removed. The guy's just texted to say my lad will have the remainder today. All this over £850. The business is busy, but he's obviously wasting it all on flash cars (he has 4 tuned cars). Shouldn't have to do this. He hasn't a leg to stand on, and I'll take him on. I react very badly to bullies - like most folk I got bullied as a kid. I now just get even but use the correct processes. I am a right 'barsteward' for ensuring people are treated fairly. That's all I ask.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Have you tried Pinterest?



I've struck it lucky on Retrostox.  Which includes a photo of a Higman flying through the air. Which means I can see what's going on (mostly) underneath.

Will still involve a bit of botchery, as each car was unique. But I now have nearly all of the major dimensions of the one I'm trying to model, so I can work backwards from those.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've struck it lucky on Retrostox.  Which includes a photo of a Higman flying through the air. Which means I can see what's going on (mostly) underneath.
> 
> Will still involve a bit of botchery, as each car was unique. But I now have nearly all of the major dimensions of the one I'm trying to model, so I can work backwards from those.


Oh dear! That usually means removing bits !


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Yeh, not said too much. He'd been there two weeks, then offered the job. But a week later the guy decided he actually wanted a fully qualified mechanic, but my son would be welcome back once he has more experience. Fair enough, small business. Sent details to guy for payment, and he waited from early December until the 31st (which is when he should be paid). Anyway nothing came forward so I phoned him. We got £425 last week with a promise for the rest this week - it didn't come despite my reminder on Thurday. As soon as I mentioned small claims he went nasty.
> 
> To cut to the chase, the comment/review has been removed by this 'internet randomer' and I had the forum article removed. The guy's just texted to say my lad will have the remainder today. All this over £850. The business is busy, but he's obviously wasting it all on flash cars (he has 4 tuned cars). Shouldn't have to do this. He hasn't a leg to stand on, and I'll take him on. I react very badly to bullies - like most folk I got bullied as a kid. I now just get even but use the correct processes. I am a right 'barsteward' for ensuring people are treated fairly. That's all I ask.


Not good, hope he finds somewhere else if that's what he's wanting to do, must admit I was getting the flatbed MOT'd the other week & they had an apprentice just doing a service on a van, he was being left to his own devices & was out of his depth, he was putting big mucky paw prints all over the fuel filter.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear! That usually means removing bits !



Easily rectified, as I'm still at the paper & pencil stage.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2021)

Ordered a German tyre from Germany. Let’s see how that works as in theory there should be no more charges.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2021)

Time for a  and a packet of crisps.

It's Arsenal v Manchester United on the radio. (well, online via radio-uk)


----------



## postman (30 Jan 2021)

Yorkshire man has bought London beer to celebrate his birthday.Today I bought four bottles of London Pride for my birthday bday drink,well if it's good enough for Noel Coward it's good enough for me.I will report Thursday night,how good or bad it is.


----------



## mybike (30 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It also means i get to sit on cycle chat so double bonus
> 
> Yes sleet due here from 10 am onwards



FWIW, decidedly chilly here tonight


----------



## fossyant (30 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Yorkshire man has bought London beer to celebrate his birthday.Today I bought four bottles of London Pride for my birthday bday drink,well if it's good enough for Noel Coward it's good enough for me.I will report Thursday night,how good or bad it is.



It's nice ! Report complete !


----------



## Phaeton (30 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Yorkshire man has bought London beer to celebrate his birthday.Today I bought four bottles of London Pride for my birthday bday drink,well if it's good enough for Noel Coward it's good enough for me.I will report Thursday night,how good or bad it is.


Hopefully it's not flat & warm with no head like they seem to like it down there


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2021)

I'll take a 0-0 draw any day.

Right, have fed the cats, and it's almost time to feed me. Just need to throw some pasta bake, green beans and sprouts in the microwave. Easy peasy supper tonight.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It does seem to make the deal a bit of a farce !


That's one of the 'F' words that we've used!


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> What you need is a modern system, that you could have undiverted the phone remotely


We have a nice modern system but it can't be accessed from non work issued devices for security reasons. I refuse to take the laptop home on a rest day and I don't have a work issued mobile (they only issue older model iPhones) hence no remote access. 

Next time I'll try the high tech method of a post-it note reminder on the monitor.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Today is going to be spent listening to and watching assorted bits of football, and working on the drawings for the Higman model. Been thinking about how it needs to fit together, and have come to the conclusion that I need to have ALL the parts worked out before I start the build.  This is because it looks like I'll have to build from the bottom up rather than the top down to stop the bumpers, side irons and their respective mounts from being damaged.
> 
> So for my pains, I'll now need to work out what is going on "below the waterline" from some very ropey photos.


I take it you've shoved "Superstox chassis" into a well known image search. There's a few good bare bones pictures.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...XUuXEKHScNC1MQ_AUoAXoECBIQAw&biw=1920&bih=931


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Inspired and intrigued by @Reynard 's tartiflette, we found a recipe (Hairy Bikers in this case) and made our own tartiflette for dinner tonight. And it was wonderful. The only potential stumbling block would be if the kids didn't like it - very, very highly likely with my son who would live on chips and chicken nuggets if we let him, but my daughter will try anything. BOTH KIDS LIKED IT! In fact, my daughter loved it and made us swear to make it again!


Tartiflette makes a frequent appearance here in the winter. Need plenty of wine to accompany it to avoid a cheese stone in the old food bag.
I normally use Reblochon but after a holiday in the Alsace I am sold on a version with a Munster cheese. The Guardian has a good breakdown of the various luminary chefs versions, "Guardian perfect tartiflette". 
Its defo not a dish to have you ready to commence trial by combat any time soon after eating.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I take it you've shoved "Superstox chassis" into a well known image search. There's a few good bare bones pictures.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...XUuXEKHScNC1MQ_AUoAXoECBIQAw&biw=1920&bih=931



I have.  But the problem which arises is that the search throws up the more modern cars, where the technical regs are rather different to the mid-80s one I'm trying to build. 

And then chuck in the fact that each Higman is pretty well much unique, so you can't directly assume that the layout of one is the same as the layout of another.

Although I've now got the underside of the chassis and the rear suspension sketched out, so I'm getting there.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Tartiflette makes a frequent appearance here in the winter. Need plenty of wine to accompany it to avoid a cheese stone in the old food bag.
> I normally use Reblochon but after a holiday in the Alsace I am sold on a version with a Munster cheese. The Guardian has a good breakdown of the various luminary chefs versions, "Guardian perfect tartiflette".
> Its defo not a dish to have you ready to commence trial by combat any time soon after eating.



Hrmph, I'm teetotal. 

But I will agree that it definitely "sticks to the ribs" 

P.S. There is no such thing as not enough cheese...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hrmph, I'm teetotal.
> 
> But I will agree that it definitely "sticks to the ribs"
> 
> P.S. There is no such thing as not enough cheese...


We don't drink either


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We don't drink either



I'll raise a  to that!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'll raise a  to that!


Green, of course!


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Green, of course!



Sadly I can't drink green tea, I'd like to move away from ordinary black tea, but Green tea just makes me P a lot.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Jan 2021)

got a little snow recently but it's too cold for company. gonna get a bit more Monday thru Tuesday. I guess I'm leaving the canopy frame up. might not be the best decision I ever made


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Green, of course!



Proper matcha or sencha green tea. Otherwise, English Breakfast, well-steeped, with a sploosh of milk.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

Speaking of, I have a nice  of the latter.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> got a little snow recently but it's too cold for company. gonna get a bit more Monday thru Tuesday. I guess I'm leaving the canopy frame up. might not be the best decision I ever made
> View attachment 571308


It looks nice, though. I'm on the south side of the big low pressure system coming outof the Midwest and heading your way. Illinois, in my bit of it, mainly have rain and a great deal of windiness at this point. Barometer 29.69 and still downward trending.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Proper matcha green tea. Otherwise, English Breakfast, well-steeped, with a sploosh of milk.


Now is it a wee bit early or a wee bit late to be having breakfast?


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> It looks nice, though. I'm on the south side of the big low pressure system coming outof the Midwest and heading your way. Illinois, in my bit of it, mainly have rain and a great deal of windiness at this point. Barometer 29.69 and still downward trending.


Falling fast, or a steady fall?


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Jan 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> It looks nice, though. I'm on the south side of the big low pressure system coming outof the Midwest and heading your way. Illinois, in my bit of it, mainly have rain and a great deal of windiness at this point. Barometer 29.69 and still downward trending.


You with all your weather! -3c here in NW England tonight hope the palm tree survives


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> You with all your weather! -3c here in NW England tonight hope the palm tree survives


Not too cold then.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Now is it a wee bit early or a wee bit late to be having breakfast?



It's only a 

Never said there was a meal accompanying it...


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not too cold then.


 Me sunday ride is looking like +1c... gulp.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

Oh, @Andy in Germany - have started a new thread on making models from scratch HERE so not to clog up this place too much...


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Yorkshire man has bought London beer to celebrate his birthday.Today I bought four bottles of London Pride for my birthday bday drink,well if it's good enough for Noel Coward it's good enough for me.I will report Thursday night,how good or bad it is.


I'm playing catch up but I appear to have missed your birthday. So, retrospectively, happy birthday.

Fullers London Pride is a decent beer. Unfortunately, I didn't discover any local Fullers pubs during the Good Beer Famine towards the end of the last millennium, it was all Charringtons and Courage. Don't worry about taking our beer though, there are a few very good Leeds breweries and I've been happy to restore the import-export balance.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> Sadly I can't drink green tea, I'd like to move away from ordinary black tea, but Green tea just makes me P a lot.


Have you tried white tea? It’s supposed to be better for you than green and far better for you than black.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ordered a German tyre from Germany. Let’s see how that works as in theory there should be no more charges.


Ah! But where did the rubber come from ?


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Have you tried white tea? It’s supposed to be better for you than green and far better for you than black.



White tea as in normal tea with milk in? or have I missed something?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2021)

Morning.
The kitten is scampering around like a mad thing ! He has paused for a few moments to look out of the window at the lovely pink sky we have.
We did a bit more of the garden bird watch again as the first session wasn't representative of what we normally get . I thought that we could average them out for a better idea .
So far we have half a Dunnock and half a Herring Gull !


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> White tea as in normal tea with milk in? or have I missed something?


Good question


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2021)

dave r said:


> White tea as in normal tea with milk in? or have I missed something?


White Tea is similar to Green but is supposed to be the very tenderest of new shoots/growth of the Tea Bush


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White...ocessed leaves of the Camellia sinensis plant.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2021)

A nice sunrise here with a good frost . 
Just fed the birds and set up the camera pointing at the bird table to see what we get today .

Yesterday we had magpies, pigeons , sparrows , a pr of blackbirds and a crafty starling eating a fatball oh and a couple of mice .


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> White Tea is similar to Green but is supposed to be the very tenderest of new shoots/growth of the Tea Bush


Well you live and learn


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> White Tea is similar to Green but is supposed to be the very tenderest of new shoots/growth of the Tea Bush



I've just been looking it up, I've not looked at the number of different teas before, I normally drink ordinary tea without milk, black tea, I didn't realize there were so many different types.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2021)

It's rather cold here, we have a good frost, but then again the moon is getting full

Edit:- Just looked & it was full moon 2 days ago Doh!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> White Tea is similar to Green but is supposed to be the very tenderest of new shoots/growth of the Tea Bush


Is veal tea very young beef tea? I'd never heard of white tea either.

For the record, I'm drinking coffee.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2021)

Sea Dyke is my favourite Green Tea brand but the Aldi stuff is very good, I avoid the flavoured versions and a certain 'well known brand' that is horrible (and overpriced too)


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2021)

Todays excitement is going to a new warehouse that has opened. They sell short sell by/gone past dated food in bulk. Tinned tomatoes and cereal is on the list. The place is within 10 mins walk, but don't fancy my chances with a trolly load of food.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2021)

Coffee here, too, at the moment..

Doesn't all tea come from the same sort of plant, but it's how new the leaves are and how they're dried etc?

Edit: Beaten to it upthread..


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Todays excitement is going to a new warehouse that has opened. They sell short sell by/gone past dated food in bulk. Tinned tomatoes and cereal is on the list. The place is within 10 mins walk, but don't fancy my chances with a trolly load of food.


You're going to need some bigger panniers!


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2021)

Well, the days are definitely getting longer. Noticing it more WFH. Its not dark going to the shed in the morning, and the solar light isn't on when I leave. We've a set of garden lights that come on around 4pm. It's light now when the timer kicks in.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2021)

I had to give the sunflower tubes a good shake, just now, as they were frozen, and the Goldfinches were looking hungry!


----------



## postman (31 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm playing catch up but I appear to have missed your birthday. So, retrospectively, happy birthday.
> 
> Fullers London Pride is a decent beer. Unfortunately, I didn't discover any local Fullers pubs during the Good Beer Famine towards the end of the last millennium, it was all Charringtons and Courage. Don't worry about taking our beer though, there are a few very good Leeds breweries and I've been happy to restore the import-export balance.


Thank you birthday is 4th Feb.I dont get out much apart from the walking,so yesterday I needed a writing pad.So I did extra shopping my beer,a Valentine's card and the pad.I should have phrased the post clearer.But thank you anyway.


----------



## postman (31 Jan 2021)

Going out this afternoon,going to meet people outside of my bubble.Oh the excitement,of going for my jab is too much.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2021)

Looking at the birds hunkered down in the trees, I'm wondering if they get cold toes in this freezing weather... 

Not that they actually have toes, of course, but the rest of them is covered in feathers to keep them warm.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2021)

I've just realised that I've put my boxers on back to front. I really should stop getting dressed in the dark.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just realised that I've put my boxers on back to front. I really should stop getting dressed in the dark.


That's the @Drago technique of getting another couple of weeks out of 'undercrackers innit.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Well, the days are definitely getting longer. Noticing it more WFH. Its not dark going to the shed in the morning, and the solar light isn't on when I leave. We've a set of garden lights that come on around 4pm. It's light now when the timer kicks in.


I noticed working on the kit car yesterday it was the first time I ran out of energy before I ran out of light


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2021)

Well, that was exciting. Well as much as you can do. Warehouse was rammed with food. We filled the car boot for £69. Six bags of ground coffee for £6.

Impressed with the staff. All trollies cleaned before use, and you are handed them. Staff available on every isle then extra staff on checkouts assisting with packing your trolly.

Looks like a nice dry day out. Would have taken the Ribble for a spin but my knee can just about manage pushing a shopping trolly.


----------



## postman (31 Jan 2021)

My word the scammers must be getting desperate.One yesterday and two this morning.I mean they are so obvious.Mrs P tells me she gets about 30 a week.That because she is on her computer nearly all day doing work sort of career things.Mine are related to my Virgin email account,which was compromised a good few years ago.It just get sold on and on.Desperate people.


----------



## postman (31 Jan 2021)

30 mins be to leaving for jab,seeing as I am meeting people,should I wear my nice aftershave,but I will have my mask on.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> My word the scammers must be getting desperate.One yesterday and two this morning.I mean they are so obvious.Mrs P tells me she gets about 30 a week.That because she is on her computer nearly all day doing work sort of career things.Mine are related to my Virgin email account,which was compromised a good few years ago.It just get sold on and on.Desperate people.



Try adding key words to the email rules and it will automatically bin them. I have certain senders straight to the bin.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2021)

Snow !


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> You're going to need some bigger panniers!


New project...


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Jan 2021)

Highlight of my day is Rush and the Eagles live concerts this afternoon from 4pm on Sky Arts.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Falling fast, or a steady fall?


Was a slow fall, now upward trending on the backside of the cyclonic system. No snow so far, it must have all gone north of us.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! But where did the rubber come from ?



The German rubber tree plantations in the east of the country


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

Overcast, still and a bit nippy here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept really well, albeit with some very strange dreams, and I spent the morning hauling small wood and kindling as I'm running low. Have been sticking to hazel as the shiny bark keeps the moisture off the wood. All the ash and cherry wood in the same pile of stuff is still sopping wet after all the grotty weather we've had.

Soon it will be time for lunch, and then I plan on having a quiet afternoon which includes a girly pamper session and listening to the football on the radio.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Todays excitement is going to a new warehouse that has opened. They sell short sell by/gone past dated food in bulk. Tinned tomatoes and cereal is on the list. The place is within 10 mins walk, but don't fancy my chances with a trolly load of food.



Ooooh, sounds just like my kind of place... 

Good job I'm almost as far east of you as it's possible to get in the UK, else I may well be in trouble...


----------



## fossyant (31 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ooooh, sounds just like my kind of place...
> 
> Good job I'm almost as far east of you as it's possible to get in the UK, else I may well be in trouble...



The company was apparently on TV some time ago when they opened down south. Just opened their Manchester warehouse (Rogers they are called). It was obvious some of the surplus has come from what would have been bar supplies - 24 glass bottles of diet coke for £5, 25 'glass' bottles of tonic for £3. 24 cans of coconut cream for £5. Just filled a large corner of my garage !


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> The company was apparently on TV some time ago when they opened down south. Just opened their Manchester warehouse (Rogers they are colled). It was obvious some of the surplus has come from what would have been bar supplies - 24 glass bottles of diet coke for £5, 25 'glass' bottles of tonic for £3. 24 cans of coconut cream for £5. Just filled a large corner of my garage !



Never heard of them, but then I do live a bit backwards of beyond... 

Guess all the stuff originally slated for the hospitality industry has to go somewhere. At least if they sell it like this, it won't go to waste and they'll recoup some of their costs.

I got 30 kg of bread flour like that last summer - white and 80% extraction.


----------



## crossfire (31 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ordered a German tyre from Germany. Let’s see how that works as in theory there should be no more charges.


I ordered a jigsaw from Ravensburger in Germany, sent them a print and they sent it back in 1000 pieces! It took 10 days from ordering to receiving parcel, quicker than forecast, and no extra to pay! Under £39 no extra charge and it was £38.90, how convenient!. 
I think it depends on price of item and what it is categorized as, hope it helps
john


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

Lunch negotiated. The last of the curried parsnip soup, a ham, stilton and chutney sandwich, two  and a clementine.

Am now turning my attention to a plot bunny for my writing project.


----------



## Speicher (31 Jan 2021)

Can I ask people on here who are knowledgeable about wooden things. I now have an outside cupboard to put all the gardening clutter. The shelf is not supplied, but there are end "batons" for a shelf. It is 48 inches long, and ten inches wide and will have the smaller/lighter items on it. 

I have found (in the garage) a piece of wood 48 inches long, but it is at least one inch thick, as it is an off-cut when the new fence was built. This piece of wood is very heavy. What thickness of wood is the minimum you would use for a shelf, 48 x 10 inches long that only has support at each end?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2021)

crossfire said:


> I ordered a jigsaw from Ravensburger in Germany, sent them a print and they sent it back in 1000 pieces! It took 10 days from ordering to receiving parcel, quicker than forecast, and no extra to pay! Under £39 no extra charge and it was £38.90, how convenient!.
> I think it depends on price of item and what it is categorized as, hope it helps
> john


He probably wants his tyre in one piece, though.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Can I ask people on here who are knowledgeable about wooden things. I now have an outside cupboard to put all the gardening clutter. The shelf is not supplied, but there are end "batons" for a shelf. It is 48 inches long, and ten inches wide and will have the smaller/lighter items on it.
> 
> I have found (in the garage) a piece of wood 48 inches long, but it is at least one inch thick, as it is an off-cut when the new fence was built. This piece of wood is very heavy. What thickness of wood is the minimum you would use for a shelf, 48 x 10 inches long that only has support at each end?


At least an inch thick.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

I have a  and a chocolate cake bar thing.


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Jan 2021)

Bottle of Doom bar and monkey nuts.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Todays excitement is going to a new warehouse that has opened. They sell short sell by/gone past dated food in bulk. Tinned tomatoes and cereal is on the list. The place is within 10 mins walk, but don't fancy my chances with a trolly load of food.


I think the boss used to be my neighbour .


----------



## Speicher (31 Jan 2021)

raleighnut said:


> At least an inch thick.



Yes, I thought so, as it does not have centre support. I will abandon the idea of a shelf then. I do not want a heavy shelf getting accidentally dislodged and landing on my bonce.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> The company was apparently on TV some time ago when they opened down south. Just opened their Manchester warehouse (Rogers they are called). It was obvious some of the surplus has come from what would have been bar supplies - 24 glass bottles of diet coke for £5, 25 'glass' bottles of tonic for £3. 24 cans of coconut cream for £5. Just filled a large corner of my garage !


Poole originally .


----------



## postman (31 Jan 2021)

Aged 70 and never been to that part of Leeds,Leeds 9,Mrs P did not recognise most of it either,way way back she was a beat cop near there.Lots of modern high rise buildings but still a few old streets.Jab only took mins they were so organised.Shame that ls9 9jd put in to a sat nav does not take you to the medical centre .Something wrong because I was not the only one who mentioned it.Just to say the Centre is not our normal surgery and same for most of us today.Might have a different one for the second jab.I now have a headache which is a side effect.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I thought so, as it does not have centre support. I will abandon the idea of a shelf then. I do not want a heavy shelf getting accidentally dislodged and landing on my bonce.


What about putting a support in the middle ? A bit like a partition !


----------



## postman (31 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just realised that I've put my boxers on back to front. I really should stop getting dressed in the dark.


Not as bad as my mate,for a joke he wore his overcoat back to front.Sadly he came of his motorbike.He was ok till a passer by tried to turn his head around the right way.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I thought so, as it does not have centre support. I will abandon the idea of a shelf then. I do not want a heavy shelf getting accidentally dislodged and landing on my bonce.



Screw it in place, maybe? Or, wot @Illaveago says.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

Time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to go and feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2021)

I saw a huge flock of finches this morning . They must have been hiding down behind our pond when something scared them . I couldn't count them as there were too many of them and they flew fast . Later a small flock of Goldfinches descended into our lavender.They were after the seeds .


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (31 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> Not as bad as my mate,for a joke he wore his overcoat back to front.Sadly he came of his motorbike.He was ok till a passer by tried to turn his head around the right way.


I used to work with a bloke who was colour blind
We worked in a school and his wife worked in the same school - he was fine as long as she was in work - but sometimes she went on courses overnight and he came into school with what he THOUGHT was a good match of shirt/sock and tie etc
One day one of the admin people had to take his keys and go to his house and bring something different in 
After that his wife always left him matching outfits whenever he went away.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2021)

What is it with Country File ? It was so depressing that I turned it off!

Is it in their brief that they mustn't be cheerful ?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> I used to work with a bloke who was colour blind
> We worked in a school and his wife worked in the same school - he was fine as long as she was in work - but sometimes she went on courses overnight and he came into school with what he THOUGHT was a good match of shirt/sock and tie etc
> One day one of the admin people had to take his keys and go to his house and bring something different in
> After that his wife always left him matching outfits whenever he went away.


At least he had an excuse !
I sat down in a shoe shop to try on a pair of shoes and discovered that my shoes didn't match ! 
Same colour but different shoes !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> He probably wants his tyre in one piece, though.



Would help rolling resistance


----------



## Tail End Charlie (31 Jan 2021)

My cat has started sneezing quite a lot, over the last few weeks. She'll sneeze four or five times, then look around as if to say "where did that come from?"


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Jan 2021)

I sneezed earlier and nearly gave our dog a heart attack. He was fast asleep (he's 14) and jumped up with hair sticking up all over the place - except for one side of his face where he'd been lying the hair was flat against the side of his face; and a wide-eyed look on his face, 'What was that?!'


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> My cat has started sneezing quite a lot, over the last few weeks. She'll sneeze four or five times, then look around as if to say "where did that come from?"


I do that too. And I've still no idea where my sneezing fits come from.


----------



## mybike (31 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Proper matcha or sencha green tea. Otherwise, English Breakfast, well-steeped, with a sploosh of milk.



Gunpowder?


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

mybike said:


> Gunpowder?



Yeah. But only acquired on YS. Otherwise it's a bit ouchie on the wallet...


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

I shut my right index finger in the drawer while putting the cutlery away.

That is also a bit ouchie.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> I shut my right index finger in the drawer while putting the cutlery away.
> 
> That is also a bit ouchie.


Did you damage the drawer?


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you damage the drawer?



Only its pride...


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Only its pride...


Home?


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Home?



Flour or cooking sauces?


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Flour or cooking sauces?


Either!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Only its pride...


You keep lions in your drawer?


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You keep lions in your drawer?


Just the Mother's.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You keep lions in your drawer?



Naah, I keep 'em in boxes...

Poppy and Lexi looooooooooooooove boxes.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2021)

PPFDOTM NR


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR



Getting it in early this time, are we?


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2021)

Anyways, I need a 

Off to put the kettle on.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2021)

Right,  consumed, so time for bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Getting it in early this time, are we?


Technically he's late.
_"A convention sometimes used is that, since 12 noon is by definition neither ante meridiem (before noon) nor post meridiem (after noon), then 12am refers to midnight at the start of the specified day (00:00) and 12pm to midnight at the end of that day (24:00)."_

Simple


----------



## Ripple (1 Feb 2021)

Listening to 2 robins trying to outvoice each other.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I thought so, as it does not have centre support. I will abandon the idea of a shelf then. I do not want a heavy shelf getting accidentally dislodged and landing on my bonce.


Screw it in place, it will have the added bonus of stiffening up the structure as well.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Looking at the birds hunkered down in the trees, I'm wondering if they get cold toes in this freezing weather...
> 
> Not that they actually have toes, of course, but the rest of them is covered in feathers to keep them warm.



My stepson lives in Thailand and they eat chickens feet


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2021)

A flushing bucket start to the day here 
Pinch punch


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Screw it in place, it will have the added bonus of stiffening up the structure as well.


An arch would be stronger !


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2021)

First cuppa went down well 🍵


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2021)

Morning .
It is grey out but dry . I think the weather peeps said that it might snow tonight .
I've got a bit of the snivels and a nose bleed .


----------



## raleighnut (1 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> An arch would be stronger !


But difficult to balance things on


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> But difficult to balance things on


And a 48" gap and a 48" plank wouldn't make much of an arch, either! 😏


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2021)

Morning from the shedoffice. Must put a jumper on ! Cold out here. Fingers crossed, my son should get his money today - that will at least enable him to pay for his cam belt next week, not bank of dad. What a ball ache this has been all weekend.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Feb 2021)

On the subject of trapping fingers, many years ago I dabbled in military surplus to sell on. A Russian acquaintance bought a 50 cal gun and he was cleaning it and stupidly cocked it to get in to a gap and somehow pulled the trigger with two fingers in front of a very powerful spring. They were reattached properly at hospital. It was one of those things that really shouldn't have been funny but he was very jovial about it all. Strange bloke.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> My stepson lives in Thailand and they eat chickens feet


I live in Illinois, and eat chicken feet, albeit at a Chinese buffet, when they are open.


----------



## fossyant (1 Feb 2021)

When this is all over, the poor birds are going to miss out on their stale multigrain bread. We've got plenty of feeders out, but they make a beeline for the bread I put on the top of an old tree stump. It's gone within a day.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2021)

Chilly outside here


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2021)

Chilly, grey and very squelchy underfoot here chez casa Reynard.

But at least the winter aconites are flowering, and the snowdrops are getting going in the wood.  Spent the morning clearing up more of the drainage board's mess. Brought several armfuls of smaller hazel branches in to cut up for kindling, and have dragged out and stacked up a stash of bigger stuff which I will saw up in situ and haul in after lunch.

It will need to dry some before use, as it's been lying on sodden ground and has soaked up a fair bit of water. The last lot of this soggy type stuff I hauled in has developed a rather impressive crop of mushrooms...


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2021)

Anybody have a clue how George got in to Harry's house the night he died ?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody have a clue how George got in to Harry's house the night he died ?


Though the window? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2021)

I'm baking a sponge cake


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I live in Illinois, and eat chicken feet, albeit at a Chinese buffet, when they are open.


And when they're closed?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Though the window? 🤔


Don't think so 
I bet @Speicher has a theory


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody have a clue how George got in to Harry's house the night he died ?


Spare key?
Did he fall, or was he pushed/poisoned/stabbeded/shot...


----------



## mybike (1 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is grey out but dry . I think the weather peeps said that it might snow tonight .
> I've got a bit of the snivels and a nose bleed .



Brilliant sun today, but quite cold.


----------



## Speicher (1 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody have a clue how George got in to Harry's house the night he died ?



Harry's parents have keys to the house. Or maybe George was upstairs, heard someone at the door, and his smart phone allowed him to unlock the door remotely. 

George turned up on the day they moved in, so was he following his father on tinternet? 

Can anyone explain how a body was released from the Morgue without documents in triplicate?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2021)

Fresh whipped cream and strawberry jam..
Anyone fancy a slice? 🤔


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> Harry's parents have keys to the house. Or maybe George was upstairs, heard someone at the door, and his smart phone allowed him to unlock the door remotely.
> 
> George turned up on the day they moved in, so was he following his father on tinternet?
> 
> Can anyone explain how a body was released from the Morgue without documents in triplicate?


Maybe duplicates were required!


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2021)

Knackered.com

That ended up being more wheelbarrows of wood wanting hauling than I thought. 

The wheelbarrow has developed a rather annoying squeak when being wheeled forwards, but it's silent when hauled backwards.

I now have a  and a chocolate cake bar. But I wouldn't mind a slice of the cake that @PeteXXX has made. That looks thoroughly delectable


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Knackered.com
> 
> That ended up being more wheelbarrows of wood wanting hauling than I thought.
> 
> ...


I'll wait until it stops drizzling.. 
Soggy sponge doesn't trebuchet very well 😔


----------



## rockyroller (1 Feb 2021)

blizzard conditions expected tonight. ppl at the grocery store are losing their minds


----------



## rockyroller (1 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I eat chicken feet


can't imagine there's any meat on those. are they crunchy? what makes them appetizing?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> Harry's parents have keys to the house. Or maybe George was upstairs, heard someone at the door, and his smart phone allowed him to unlock the door remotely.
> 
> George turned up on the day they moved in, so was he following his father on tinternet?
> 
> Can anyone explain how a body was released from the Morgue without documents in triplicate?



Quite a few loop holes then


----------



## Speicher (1 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Quite a few loop holes then



Or has the house got a sort of hollowgraphic door? 

People outside see a solid door, but from inside you can see the whole of the person.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2021)

I've just fed the cats and it's almost time to feed me.

Didn't bother putting either the blue wheelie bin out or the black bag. There's not enough in either to warrant it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2021)

Last night I finally finished the entire series of Spiral. That was almost a month's work. I've now started on a Finnish one, Bullets. When I've finished that there's another Finnish one to begin. (Channel 4, Walter Presents)


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> Or has the house got a sort of hollowgraphic door?
> 
> People outside see a solid door, but from inside you can see the whole of the person.



Or perhaps a teleport facility


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2021)

I have finished the last of the pasta bake.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2021)

@Reynard INCOMING...


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @Reynard INCOMING...



Ta very much, I'm holding out a plate as we speak!


----------



## tyred (1 Feb 2021)

It is easier to take a coat off if you remove the rucksack first...


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2021)

tyred said:


> It is easier to take a coat off if you remove the rucksack first...


Not impossible though.


----------



## tyred (1 Feb 2021)

I have an email asking me to reset my Apple password which is interesting considering I don't have an Apple account...


----------



## rockyroller (1 Feb 2021)

it's coming down good right now






put on a balaclava & bike helmet & took a walk out back


----------



## slowmotion (1 Feb 2021)

In a state of high anxiety, I finally managed to forage 2kg of Waitrose's finest organic Seville oranges just before they closed, and carried them back to my lair.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> it's coming down good right now
> View attachment 571678
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey! It's like a scene from Runaway Train.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> it's coming down good right now
> View attachment 571678
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> In a state of high anxiety, I finally managed to forage 2kg of Waitrose's finest organic Seville oranges just before they closed, and carried them back to my lair.



On sticker? Or did you cough up the full whack?


----------



## slowmotion (2 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> On sticker? Or did you cough up the full whack?


Full whack. £2.79 a kg.
It's getting towards the end of the season and I was petrified that they would all be sold out everywhere before I could get any. In the grand scheme of things, it isn't a huge deal..

Finding some preserving sugar might be a challenge though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> can't imagine there's any meat on those. are they crunchy? what makes them appetizing?


More of a tendony, flavorful thing going on there. Where I get dim-sum, these are quite hot as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> And when they're closed?


I currently have had no Chinese buffet experiences for about a year.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> it's coming down good right now
> View attachment 571678
> 
> 
> ...


N'or Easter, huh?
I saw you may get a foot of snow. Looked like little or none out on the Cape.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2021)

Looks like you are in Concord, from the map.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> N'or Easter, huh?
> I saw you may get a foot of snow. Looked like little or none out on the Cape.


getting there. this candle lantern is about 8"









Daughter is a Teacher & just got the call. she has a full-on legit snow day off tomorrow. Wifey is also a Teacher & was told today that tomorrow would be a remote day, but w/ an early "dismissal". I have to work a full day regardless if I'm in or at home


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> getting there. this candle lantern is about 8"
> View attachment 571686
> 
> View attachment 571687
> ...


How long for that much to fall?


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I currently have had no Chinese buffet experiences for about a year.


That's getting serious!


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> How long for that much to fall?


7 hrs ish. So about an inch an hour once it really got going. The wind is getting very loud now and gusty shaking the house a little. They say some bands drop 2-3”per hour intermittently. Can’t see my footsteps out back and front steps are unrecognizable


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> 7 hrs ish. So about an inch an hour once it really got going. The wind is getting very loud now and gusty shaking the house a little. They say some bands drop 2-3”per hour intermittently


You've enough in case you can't get out for a few days?


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks like you are in Concord, from the map.


Close! more west like Stow but not as far as Bolton


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've enough in case you can't get out for a few days?


Maybe but not “stocked up” we’re good on cat food at least


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> Maybe but not “stocked up” we’re good on cat food at least


And then you can eat the cats?


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> getting there. this candle lantern is about 8"
> View attachment 571686
> 
> View attachment 571687
> ...


Last had snow like that in March '94. Doing the Summer Mountain Leadership Training locally before moving up to the Lake District. High Street in white out conditions, and another on the course with mild hyperthermia.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> Maybe but not “stocked up” we’re good on cat food at least


Rumor has it cat food Makes a good curry


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2021)

Morning y'all looks dark outside
Misty and damp underfoot
I wonder if today will be as busy as yesterday ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2021)

Morning all. Still, damp and mild here today. I've done a load of laundry, drunk a pot of tea and trimmed my hair. Time for Shut Eye II (The Sleepquel).


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2021)

I won't get my sleepquel until after lunch!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2021)

Morning .
It has been raining there but at the moment I can see a bit of blue sky breaking through the cloud .
I've been scratching my head on working out how to make a model which seemed quite straightforward from pictures side on !


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2021)

We have nearly 2" of snow, where the F did that come from, apart from the sky!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2021)

No weather atall here in Hamtun.
10/10 cloud cover. No wind. No sun. No rain. No nuffink!
I might go for a walk after breakfast 🥣


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2021)

Do the birds know they are not being counted today ?

We have 10 Blackbirds and a Great Tit in the garden today .


----------



## DCLane (2 Feb 2021)

Lots of snow here - SWMBO was stuck en route to her hospital job.

On the downside my weekly shopping delivery's been cancelled and I've a hungry teenager


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2021)

Missed out on snow. Colleague to the North has some, colleague just 5 miles south in Disley has some. Flipping rain here.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Feb 2021)

My kids are outside doing 'science experiments for school' in the snow as I type. Apparently, this involves balling the snow and launching it to test force and mass. Plus they are experimenting with elevation and assure me maths is heavily involved too


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My kids are outside doing 'science experiments for school' in the snow as I type. Apparently, this involves balling the snow and launching it to test force and mass. Plus they are experimenting with elevation and assure me maths is heavily involved too



I like their thinking. Also properties of friction on a sled and how it's affected by different 'materials'.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> We have nearly 2" of snow, where the F did that come from, apart from the sky!


Around six inches here, and still falling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My kids are outside doing 'science experiments for school' in the snow as I type. Apparently, this involves balling the snow and launching it to test force and mass. Plus they are experimenting with elevation and assure me maths is heavily involved too


They're talking a load of ballistics.


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2021)

MrsF has had to go into her office to collect a new laptop. She's been there 3 weeks and as it's a 'hand me down' it's been playing up this last week going into take off mode. All we could do is make sure it wasn't full of dust. Switching on this morning, the fan is on full tilt from the off and the screen is flickering with various lines moving up and down. I suspect an overheating issue. Her new laptop is available so she's going in to collect.

There isn't anyone in other than security.


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Around six inches here, and still falling.
> View attachment 571718



Wow, so jealous ! Rain again in the wettest part of the world.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Wow, so jealous ! Rain again in the wettest part of the world.


Started around three this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2021)

I'm being bitten by a kitten here !


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Feb 2021)

That's disappointing. _Everything _in the mods approval queue this morning was from spammers.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Feb 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> That's disappointing. _Everything _in the mods approval queue this morning was from spammers.


Does the site get much spam? Are we talking less than a couple of minutes to check or a significant amount of time to go through it all?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Does the site get much spam? Are we talking less than a couple of minutes to check or a significant amount of time to go through it all?


There is a steady stream but thankfully the automated defences that are in place stop the vast majority. The ones from this morning just took a few minutes.

What's annoying is that some of them have got desperate to put their spam somewhere and are sending it through the Contact Us form which only the moderators can see.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Feb 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> There is a steady stream but thankfully the automated defences that are in place stop the vast majority. The ones from this morning just took a few minutes.
> 
> What's annoying is that some of them have got desperate to put their spam somewhere and are sending it through the Contact Us form which only the moderators can see.


I would imagine the Contact page is the first place most bots are programmed to look for.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I would imagine the Contact page is the first place most bots are programmed to look for.


Except that it'll never be seen except by those who have the ban/delete button readily to hand so I'm not sure what they think they are achieving?


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Except that it'll never be seen except by those who have the ban/delete button readily to hand so I'm not sure what they think they are achieving?


We get Spam into our ticket system 50 a day or so, some are for porn sites, some SEO services, others appear to just be total out & out Spam, but I honestly have no idea what they all expect to achieve by sending it all out.

As an aside, I was sat here wondering why Morrisons are late or if they have got stuck in the snow, then realised it's only Tuesday & they're not due until tomorrow


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Last had snow like that in March '94. Doing the Summer Mountain Leadership Training locally before moving up to the Lake District. High Street in white out conditions, and another on the course with mild hyperthermia.


ooh yeah that could be dangerous. even just cold & wet toes & fingers could make for a dire situation. fortunately, I can jump back in the house to change whatever I need to


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2021)

a neighboring town got just under 19". that's almost up to my knees & the drifts will be deeper

at first look this morning before sunrise:
this is a glass top table w/ glass removed on our back patio. it's not too far from the top. the whole yard is covered in a deep "sea" of white






the covered charcoal grill





the candle lanterns are under there somewhere





Ms. Vic, the brave one, took a look on the shoveled steps. but if she jumped in, she'd be invisible & need a snorkel!





it's gonna take a while to dig out th 3 cars ths morning. told bossman I might be working from home today ...


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2021)

I have to work 9 days this month 😔 

Happily, I'm off on Pancake Day


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> a neighboring town got just under 19". that's almost up to my knees & the drifts will be deeper
> 
> at first look this morning before sunrise:
> this is a glass top table w/ glass removed on our back patio. it's not too far from the top. the whole yard is covered in a deep "sea" of white
> ...


And frightfully cold weather on the way for the weekend.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2021)

Mild, dry, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Must've chucked it down with rain overnight as everything is even more squelchy than it was yesterday. So am having an indoor day, pretty well much as planned. Looks like we'll escape tomorrow's rain too.

I had a kitchen morning, and there is a pot of split pea and bacon soup simmering away on the hob.  And I've done the prep for tonight's turkey, ham and leek quiche. 

Sausage rolls for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Full whack. £2.79 a kg.
> It's getting towards the end of the season and I was petrified that they would all be sold out everywhere before I could get any. In the grand scheme of things, it isn't a huge deal..
> 
> Finding some preserving sugar might be a challenge though.



I paid £2.20 a kilo on Ely market t'other week. There was only one fruit & veg stall, so it was either that or nothing. I need to get an equivalent quantity of sweet oranges when I go to Tesco as I usually make a half & half.

Never needed to use preserving sugar. Ordinary granulated works fine for me.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It has been raining there but at the moment I can see a bit of blue sky breaking through the cloud .
> I've been scratching my head on working out how to make a model which seemed quite straightforward from pictures side on !



Why don't you join us on the modelling from scratch thread? A meeting of minds might be useful.


----------



## postman (2 Feb 2021)

Mrs P and now daughter have gone out for a walk.In the snow,it snowed heavily during the night.Cancelling the council bin collection.,and our heating engineer.Me I can't be bothered getting togged up to go out in the cold,it takes too long and I can't see the point in it.I think I am covid crazy no mojo.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Feb 2021)

The new modem router has arrived ready for our switch over to fibre on Friday. I am inordinately excited about such a mundane event. My wife said she doesn't like the new router as it's tall and ugly. I said that's fine because we won't be using it! Our own is much better so I'll be setting that up to run with the new provider.

I am looking forward to faster broadband speeds though. The new BB will be 6x faster downloads and 15x faster uploads  This should help with the kids live lessons and their multiple Zoom calls for hobby groups.

I should be able to watch the cycling coverage without as much buffering so I'll be happy. Zwift may run better too.


----------



## DCLane (2 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The new modem router has arrived ready for our switch over to fibre on Friday. I am inordinately excited about such a mundane event. My wife said she doesn't like the new router as it's tall and ugly. I said that's fine because we won't be using it! Our own is much better so I'll be setting that up to run with the new provider.
> 
> I am looking forward to faster broadband speeds though. The new BB will be 6x faster downloads and 15x faster uploads  This should help with the kids live lessons and their multiple Zoom calls for hobby groups.
> 
> I should be able to watch the cycling coverage without as much buffering so I'll be happy. Zwift may run better too.



We moved to fibre optic last August; 900MB upload AND download speeds almost constantly. Half the price of BT broadband and well worth it. Oh, and the router's hidden away.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2021)

What is this fibre optic broadband of which thou speakest?

We're still on smoke signals out here in the boonies...


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The new modem router has arrived ready for our switch over to fibre on Friday. I am inordinately excited about such a mundane event. My wife said she doesn't like the new router as it's tall and ugly. I said that's fine because we won't be using it! Our own is much better so I'll be setting that up to run with the new provider.
> 
> I am looking forward to faster broadband speeds though. The new BB will be 6x faster downloads and 15x faster uploads  This should help with the kids live lessons and their multiple Zoom calls for hobby groups.
> 
> I should be able to watch the cycling coverage without as much buffering so I'll be happy. Zwift may run better too.


Ere! I'm getting right confused here. 
So you've got a router which isn't going to cut pretty shapes in wood ?

And now you've got a a Barbie which cooks 6 times faster !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> What is this fibre optic broadband of which thou speakest?
> 
> We're still on smoke signals out here in the boonies...


That's posh! Ours is still delivered by hand !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2021)

The kitten and I have been playing trains today. It's a bit like Scalextric but a bit slower.

The kitten is getting too good at knocking things off the track. I had to repair the McLaren MP4/10. It's got too many sticky out bits for him to grab hold of .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ere! I'm getting right confused here.
> So you've got a router which isn't going to cut pretty shapes in wood ?
> 
> And now you've got a a Barbie which cooks 6 times faster !


I was expecting someone to come back with BB = Bottom Bracket, but I'll take barbecue as a close second


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> And frightfully cold weather on the way for the weekend.


& rumors of another storm Sunday. maybe I *shud *have put my winter tires on my car!


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> I can't be bothered getting togged up to go out in the cold,it takes too long and I can't see the point in it.I think I am covid crazy no mojo.


oh man I hear ya! I was up at 3am to look out the window. so when my alarm went off at 5am I was slow to react. crawled down stairs to tend to the cats. then slowly had water, coffee & a cpl toaster waffles. about an hour later I was mobilizing to dig out 3 cras. Wifey & Daughter came down just as I was coming in, after an hour+ of playing & working in the snow. fun to chat up the neighbors tho! but sadly found out about 2 covid deaths in neighbor's extended families


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Feb 2021)

Planted a plum tree today (no need to water in). Mended a bit of trellis. Planted some red clover seedlings out in an area I'm developing into a wildflower meadow.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Feb 2021)

Oh and gave a hand to the man who came to empty my septic tank (it's actually a biodigester, I find it fascinating looking at the inner workings).


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2021)

Sad news on the news!


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2021)

Anyway, time for a  and a smackerel of something. I fancy a packet of crisps.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyway, time for a  and a smackerel of something. I fancy a packet of crisps.


I'm partial to the sea salt and chardonnay vinegar (get me!) ones from Aldi. Last night I took great pleasure in licking them before eating, you can keep all your fancy flavour combinations for me, you can't beat good old salt 'n' vinegar.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I'm partial to the sea salt and chardonnay vinegar (get me!) ones from Aldi. Last night I took great pleasure in licking them before eating, you can keep all your fancy flavour combinations for me, you can't beat good old salt 'n' vinegar.



Which is the one flavour I just can't stand. 

You can smell an open packet at twenty paces. Why do they need to make the flavour industrial strength, I just don't know...


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2021)

Fresh chicken out of date Friday gone cooked today okay to eat?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Fresh chicken out of date Friday gone cooked today okay to eat?


I would, but then I've just had my septic tank emptied.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Fresh chicken out of date Friday gone cooked today okay to eat?



If it smelled and looked ok, it should be. Can't you test it on the cat first?

That's what I do. If in doubt, test it on the girls. If they'll eat it, it's fine - their noses and sense of taste is much more developed than mine.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2021)

It seems to taste okay but then again it is seasoned


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2021)

Listening to Wolves v Arsenal.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2021)

The stars are in alignment, tomorrow.. 
It is both Black Bin Day and Ernie Day! 

I hope the bin men empty it and Ernie fills it up


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2021)

We 'chickened' out & had sausages instead


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> We 'chickened' out & had sausages instead


What sort of an attitude is that? Where'd we be if the cavemen had said "I'm not eating that, it looks black and burnt" ?????


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2021)

Finally got my son's last half of his wages paid this evening. A call to the business owner, lots of excuses, but he was as nice as pie. I explained that I'd been an accountant for 30 years and was a bit af a stickler for this sort of stuff, so sorry for having a go, as my son's not confident enough for this sort of stuff.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> What sort of an attitude is that? Where'd we be if the cavemen had said "I'm not eating that, it looks black and burnt" ?????


It's not black & burnt that worries me, it's cooked & full of bacteria that concerns me


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2021)

This is not going well... 

At least the quiche is starting to smell really good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> This is not going well...
> 
> At least the quiche is starting to smell really good.


It looks like you're now our next door but one neighbours in the league. I doubt you'll be in the neighbourhood for long.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It looks like you're now our next door but one neighbours in the league. I doubt you'll be in the neighbourhood for long.



Can't complain about either red card. But even so... Aaaargh!!! And we were playing so well...

*SIGH*

Villa on Saturday. Should i be worried?

Anyway, the quiche was lovely... Ham, turkey, leek and stilton.  A fabby way of using up a load of randoms lurking in the fridge, including the last of a tub of cream. I rarely buy cream, so it's good to get to the bottom of a tub without having to throw any away.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> In a state of high anxiety, I finally managed to forage 2kg of Waitrose's finest organic Seville oranges just before they closed, and carried them back to my lair.



Blimey, is it that time of year again. That's flown by.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> .
> 
> As an aside, I was sat here wondering why Morrisons are late or if they have got stuck in the snow, then realised it's only Tuesday & they're not due until tomorrow



Don't tell me it's only today FFS, I've been spending the day thinking it was tomorrow. Great, now my weekend won't start until Sunday and I'll get a bollocking for not being at work on Monday.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Feb 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Blimey, is it that time of year again. That's flown by.


If you're thinking of making some, it's probably best to get your oranges pretty sharpish before they run out.


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> If you're thinking of making some, it's probably best to get your oranges pretty sharpish before they run out.



Sharpish.🧐


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2021)

We've just watched the Portrait Artist of the Year programme and don't the judges talk a load of rollocks! 

Just because an artist can capture a good likeness of a person they dismiss it .


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2021)

What a day .......


----------



## slowmotion (2 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'm being bitten by a kitten here !


----------



## slowmotion (2 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> That's posh! Ours is still delivered by hand !


Yeah, but the butler delivers them on a silver tray wearing white gloves.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2021)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2021)

really had to dig to find the candle lantern


----------



## slowmotion (3 Feb 2021)

The 'shrooms have been pretty listless since Christmas. Suddenly they've become all jiggy. It's a worry





.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Feb 2021)

Lately, I been worrying about Melania's feet. It can't be good for them to be relentlessly squished into fashion torture instruments at an angle of sixty degrees. It just isn't natural. I wish she would get a pair of 75 cent flip flops, kick them off, and walk on the sand.

Sorry, I drifted off into a private fantasy there.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2021)

Morning y'all 
No news is good news they reckon so will take that .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2021)

Morning .
I'm all excited !
I've just put our rubbish bin out !
I think it must be the highlight of my day !


----------



## Tail End Charlie (3 Feb 2021)

Got an oil delivery coming today. Will it be the big truck or the "little Bug"?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2021)

Well.... Ernie filled my bin before the bin men emptied it!! 

What to do


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2021)

There are workers outside on the scaffolding. They are changing the cladding - it's not a mini Grenfell here but it looks like they decided that there was room for improvement while the scaffolding was up. It's odd having people wandering around outside when you're on the 5th floor.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Well.... Ernie filled my bin before the bin men emptied it!!
> 
> What to do


£25 for me this month.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Feb 2021)

The rain from yesterday evening and last night has washed most of the snow away.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> £25 for me this month.


Metoo 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2021)

Busy morning, so far! 
I've squirted some GT85 on the door hinges around the house as a few were a bit squeaky. 
Mustard & Cress seeds scattered atop some compost in an old mushroom punnet. 
Salad leaf seeds planted in a tub and put in the cloche thingie. 

Bins back in, empty. 

Phew! I need a coffee and a sit down 😊


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2021)

Morning from the shed office - the decking needs jet washing again - it's getting slippy given all the rain we've had. It's only 9.23am and the neighbour has been out and back at least 3 times. Stay at home they say ?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Well.... Ernie filled my bin before the bin men emptied it!!



I have had a notification email that we have also won but it won't let us check how much .... Such a tease


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2021)

Decking outside the shedoffice given a quick jet wash before I break my back on it. It's now raining.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There are workers outside on the scaffolding. They are changing the cladding - it's not a mini Grenfell here but it looks like they decided that there was room for improvement while the scaffolding was up. It's odd having people wandering around outside when you're on the 5th floor.


Go for a stroll round the block. Just leave your window open, so you can get back in.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I have had a notification email that we have also won but it won't let us check how much .... Such a tease


Same here! But I've got the app, though, that tells me how much I've won 😊


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I have had a notification email that we have also won but it won't let us check how much .... Such a tease


The "Big One", where they tell you in person face to face!!


----------



## postman (3 Feb 2021)

Highlight of the day.Going to the health centre for my hearing aid batteries.The sun is out also.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2021)

A blue tit was checking out one of our bird boxes 😎


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2021)

Oh, how crazy is it when your highlight of the day is to walk to the local fruit and veg shop during your lunch break.

Fan dabby dozey ! 

Fresh air today rather than turbo. See if the knee holds up.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Same here! But I've got the app, though, that tells me how much I've won 😊


Will have to check again


----------



## fossyant (3 Feb 2021)

Big bag of fruit and veg purchased, then went into the butchers for a chicken, a leg of lamb and two chunky rib eye steaks. Bit of a struggle carrying it home.

The kids (teens) can have last night's noodles, whilst we tuck into the steak. Daughter won't eat the lamb, so it's gruel for her.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2021)

Mild, breezy and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning, I made a pot of split pea and bacon soup, rationalised all the wood in the garage (I now have three empty bins that want filling!) and sorted out a fresh box of pouches for the girls.

Didn't sleep well, was up several times during the night to write down bits of story plot that were pogo-ing around in my head.

Hey ho, it's almost lunchtime.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> walk to the local fruit and veg shop during your lunch break


during my lunch break today I have to drive 20 min to a bank (& back) & withdraw $2K I got from Dad to put toward my dental bill & get a bank check. my Dentist assured me the work we're doing will take me to my grave. just hope I get my money's worth, meaning pay off the bill before I use the grave!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mild, breezy and grey here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> This morning, I made a pot of split pea and bacon soup, rationalised all the wood in the garage (I now have three empty bins that want filling!) and sorted out a fresh box of pouches for the girls.
> 
> ...


Half your wood and half your hay, should still be left by Groundhog Day. That is how the old farmers used to figure it.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> The "Big One", where they tell you in person face to face!!


I wish just another £25 towards the retirement plan of life


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2021)

That split pea and bacon soup is banging 

Had a big bowl of that, then a ham & cheese sandwich, a clementine and two


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> during my lunch break today I have to drive 20 min to a bank (& back) & withdraw $2K I got from Dad to put toward my dental bill & get a bank check. my Dentist assured me the work we're doing will take me to my grave. just hope I get my money's worth, meaning pay off the bill before I use the grave!


"Work we're doing"!
If it were me doing any part of the job, I'd be seeking a discount/my share of the money.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2021)

Right, time to get myself sorted out and tootle off into town to run a few errands.

Wilkos and Tesco on the agenda.

Not a full shop in the latter (I'll leave that till Saturday) but because I'll have stretched it to three weeks between main shops and not topped up on anything, I'm tight on a few items. Plus the fact I quarantine everything means I do have to think ahead a little bit more than I otherwise do.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> during my lunch break today I have to drive 20 min to a bank (& back) & withdraw $2K I got from Dad to put toward my dental bill & get a bank check. my Dentist assured me the work we're doing will take me to my grave. just hope I get my money's worth, meaning pay off the bill before I use the grave!



As long as the work doesn’t accelerate the grave bit


----------



## slowmotion (3 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> A blue tit was checking out one of our bird boxes 😎


That's early. Great news though.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2021)

Thankfully today has been better


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2021)

I'm sucking a rhubarb & custard 🍬


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2021)

Errands in town successfully negotiated. Well, mostly. The only two items I couldn't get was my usual choice of toilet roll (in the big packs of 24) and a draught excluder strip for the door.

I bagged basmati rice on clearance at 66p a kilo, stocked up on milk and fruit and bought a big bottle of chilli sauce on yellow sticker.

Happy Reynard


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The stars are in alignment, tomorrow..
> It is both Black Bin Day and Ernie Day!
> 
> I hope the bin men empty it and Ernie fills it up



Thanks to your post which I read at 2330 last night - I realised I’d forgotten to put mine out, and the bin men were really early this morning. 



Illaveago said:


> We've just watched the Portrait Artist of the Year programme and don't the judges talk a load of rollocks!
> 
> Just because an artist can capture a good likeness of a person they dismiss it .



I was just saying exactly the same thing to my family as we watched the same episode this evening. The girl who painted the oval portrait was totally robbed! 



PeteXXX said:


> Busy morning, so far!
> I've squirted some GT85 on the door hinges around the house as a few were a bit squeaky.



I use GT85 on all our interior door hinges. Have to be really quick with the kitchen roll though, to wipe up the dark runs before they dry on the white paintwork.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Feb 2021)

Just had a Biscoff ice cream


----------



## postman (3 Feb 2021)

My word scam e mail's this past 48 hours,have gone off the scale.Never had so many.Anyone else been targeted.


----------



## postman (3 Feb 2021)

On a better vein.The and I mean THE cake is in the fridge.Not just any cake,even better than an M and S cake,and if Heineken made cakes t would not beat this one.Victoria sponge,with an orange chocolate cream filling,an orange glaze over the outside and topped with orange chocolate .My birthday 🎂.Mine all mine but I will share with the ousehold.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> My word scam e mail's this past 48 hours,have gone off the scale.Never had so many.Anyone else been targeted.


A few more,


classic33 said:


> In less than 72 hours.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2021)

Poppy is helping me work out the suspension layout for the Higman.


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> On a better vein.The and I mean THE cake is in the fridge.Not just any cake,even better than an M and S cake,and if Heineken made cakes t would not beat this one.Victoria sponge,with an orange chocolate cream filling,an orange glaze over the outside and topped with orange chocolate .My birthday 🎂.Mine all mine but I will share with the ousehold.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Feb 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> As long as the work doesn’t accelerate the grave bit


no but the covid might! turns out the banker was super pretty & awfully nice


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

I've found a photo of a naked Higman... 

Anyways, time for a


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've found a photo of a naked Higman...
> 
> Anyways, time for a


Don't go posting it on here!


----------



## slowmotion (4 Feb 2021)

Cripes! Things on the 'shroom front have gone a bit bonkers in the last 24 hours. It looks like a scene from a Monty Python cartoon.






The largest one is about 4" tall. I misread the instructions. They should still be in a bag, poking out through holes, but I trashed the bag too early. Anyway, something worked. Apparently, oyster mushrooms should be harvested when the caps turn from convex to concave, ie now. I'll do that in the morning. I hope that isn't too late.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2021)

I went for a bicycle ride this afternoon, as it was about 1C and sunny here. Should have very cold temperatures at the weekend. I had gotten some very expensive hunting gloves at a very deep discount in the closeout aisle at the Wal*Mart, so they were tested out today. They did a fine job. Just did about 7 miles. Only saw 2 walkers, and no cyclists. Good uitwaaien.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I went for a bicycle ride this afternoon, as it was about 1C and sunny here. Should have very cold temperatures* at the weekend. I had gotten some very expensive hunting gloves at a very deep discount in the closeout aisle at the Wal*Mart, so they were tested out today. They did a fine job. Just did about 7 miles. Only saw 2 walkers, and no cyclists. Good uitwaaien.


*What would be considered "very cold"?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> *What would be considered "very cold"?


About -17C for a high temperature, this time of year. 0 Fahrenheit was forecast to be the high on Sunday, although that forecast has now moderated a degree or two.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2021)

Actually, we are now looking at only -12 C for Sunday, but the lows Saturday Night may be -20C or so.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> About -17C for a high temperature, this time of year. 0 Fahrenheit was forecast to be the high on Sunday, although that forecast has now moderated a degree or two.


The world would have ended if they got that down south over here. There'd be nowt or no-one moving.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

Oh... @slowmotion - if there's a Tesco near you, they have Seville oranges at £2 for a kilo box...


----------



## slowmotion (4 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh... @slowmotion - if there's a Tesco near you, they have Seville oranges at £2 for a kilo box...


Thanks for the information. I'm pretty much sorted on the oranges front. Two kilos of Waitrose organic ones should be good for 12 jars. BTW, Wilko is the place to go for jam jars. They don't sell cute fabric bonnets to put over the lids but they are really cheap.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks for the information. I'm pretty much sorted on the oranges front. Two kilos of Waitrose organic ones should be good for 12 jars. BTW, Wilko is the place to go for jam jars. They don't sell cute fabric bonnets to put over the lids but they are really cheap.



My local hardware shop sells the fabric lid doodads... They even have oranges embroidered on them. 

Jars aren't the issue here, it's the lids that keep getting mullered...


----------



## slowmotion (4 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> My local hardware shop sells the fabric lid doodads... They even have oranges embroidered on them.
> 
> Jars aren't the issue here, it's the lids that keep getting mullered...


Bonnets for jams and marmalade are a cute step too far.....too "National Trust" actually. My batch of 12 will be given mini MAGA baseball caps.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Bonnets for jams and marmalade are a cute step too far.....too "National Trust" actually. My batch of 12 will be given mini MAGA baseball caps.



My jars are naked. Save for a label that says what's in it, just to cover their modesty, like...


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> My local hardware shop sells the fabric lid doodads... They even have oranges embroidered on them.
> 
> Jars aren't the issue here, it's the lids that keep getting mullered...


https://www.lakeland.co.uk/3817/12-Plain-White-Twist-Off-Jam-Jar-Lids

Sure you've been down this road already though.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> https://www.lakeland.co.uk/3817/12-Plain-White-Twist-Off-Jam-Jar-Lids
> 
> Sure you've been down this road already though.



Yep! 

It's a perennial problem. I have loads of jars, but no lids.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yep!
> 
> It's a perennial problem. I have loads of jars, but no lids.


Don't muller them!

*Free Sample*
https://thebottleandjarcompany.co.uk/#!/Sample-Jam-Jar-Lids/p/155564168


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't muller them!
> 
> *Free Sample*
> https://thebottleandjarcompany.co.uk/#!/Sample-Jam-Jar-Lids/p/155564168



I always seal my jars when they're well hot. Which creates a vacuum when the contents cool. Hence getting the lid off can be a bit of a struggle...


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

Anyways, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I always seal my jars when they're well hot. Which creates a vacuum when the contents cool. Hence getting the lid off can be a bit of a struggle...


Swap which hand you use on the lid. You might be surprised.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2021)

The green recycling bin is waiting outside ready for collection.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Thanks to your post which I read at 2330 last night - I realised I’d forgotten to put mine out, and the bin men were really early this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I agree!
The fact that several of the artists are professionals seems to rule out their argument that her style has fixed in that style .
Why would you go to have your portrait done thinking that the artists work was life-like to find they had changed to Picasso style ?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Swap which hand you use on the lid. You might be surprised.


Do you mean someone else's ?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2021)

Morning.
It is dry here with some broken cloud . It looks like we had s bit of a frost in the night .
I thought that as it turned out nice yesterday afternoon that I would take the kitten outside to experience some grass. We put on his harness so that he wouldn't dash off. He was terrified! We will have to let him do it gradually once he has had his micro chip done .


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2021)

Now it's daylight i can see a good frost on the roofs .
Almost clear blue skies with thick mist / fog


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (4 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Yes I agree!
> The fact that several of the artists are professionals seems to rule out their argument that her style has fixed in that style .
> Why would you go to have your portrait done thinking that the artists work was life-like to find they had changed to Picasso style ?



Now you’ve got me started...

In last night’s episode of Landscape Artist of the Year the black guy with the pallet knife was a genius.

Didn’t even make the top three! 

Most of these shows are ruined by the judges. Apart from the Pottery Throw Down judge who cant stop blubbing. I like him. 

And why do you need two presenters?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (4 Feb 2021)

Thank God the cricket coverage starts tomorrow - I need calming down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Thank God the cricket coverage starts tomorrow - I need calming down.


4am start. I'm going to have to do some serious catch-up napping over the next 5 days.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> The world would have ended if they got that down south over here. There'd be nowt or no-one moving.



World would have ended in north of England. They are such softies, they won’t have even got out from under their duvets.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2021)

Boiled egg, toast and green tea here.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Now you’ve got me started...
> 
> In last night’s episode of Landscape Artist of the Year the black guy with the pallet knife was a genius.
> 
> ...


Do you think they need to go to Speck Savers ?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2021)

Georgie the kitten has come up with a new game . 
Drop your soft mousey toy in the drinking bowl and fish it out ! If that doesn't make enough mess on the kitchen floor, pretend there is a crocodile in there , stand up on your hind legs and pounce on it !


----------



## postman (4 Feb 2021)

Mrs P has bought me a bicycle for my birthday.Just waiting for a pizza to try it out on.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> View attachment 572004
> View attachment 572004
> Mrs P has bought me a bicycle for my birthday.Just waiting for a pizza to try it out on.


I have a similar one, too, but not as posh as your one! 😎


----------



## postman (4 Feb 2021)

The cake chocolate and Orange.To b opened at 16-00 with a latte.


----------



## DCLane (4 Feb 2021)

Happy birthday @postman 

The pizza cutter works well as a pie / cake cutter too


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> View attachment 572007
> View attachment 572007
> The cake chocolate and Orange.To b opened at 16-00 with a latte.


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2021)

Happy Birthday postman.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2021)

Happy Birthday postman. .


----------



## raleighnut (4 Feb 2021)

have a good un postman.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2021)

Happy Birthday @postman ! 
Many happy returns of the day.


----------



## postman (4 Feb 2021)

'Ells bells,my birthday just gets better.An email has just arrived,I have over £23,000 in a Bitcoin account.My word sadly as I have aged today I have forgotten I had an account,and I dont remember opening one.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Feb 2021)

Happy Birthday @postman


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2021)

Serviced rear wheel bearings. now having lunch and warming up before test ride.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Feb 2021)

Happy birthday, @postman 🎈🎂🎁🎉


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> 'Ells bells,my birthday just gets better.An email has just arrived,I have over £23,000 in a Bitcoin account.My word sadly as I have aged today I have forgotten I had an account,and I dont remember opening one.


I hope they wished you a happy bitcoin day.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Feb 2021)

fergot to bring a mask to the office today  no backups in the car cuz I've been cleaning it up due to a radio install this weekend  fortunately I have a less than ideal Walmart mask in a desk drawer  snuck in the back door before doing the safety check-in routine. shhh ... don't tell anyone


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2021)

On a journey of about 5 miles from a food drop off for someone who's shielding to back home, my little car recorded 84mpg. That's pretty good for a south London journey, even though traffic was light.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> An email has just arrived,I have over £23,000 in a Bitcoin account. I have forgotten I had an account,and I don't remember opening one.


probably a scam, eh?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> probably a scam, eh?


I just checked the first page of my spam folder. There's over $50,000 of bitcoinery. As there are another 300 posts in there, I'm probably a bitcoin millionaire. I'd like to assure my friends that this new-found wealth will not change me in any way.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

It is currently pouring with rain here chez Casa Reynard. Although this morning was bright, breezy and very spring-like.

So I felled three dead bullaces and a dead conifer, trimmed off the small stuff, sawed the rest up into logs and got it all in under cover before the rain hit about an hour ago. I am totally cream crackered.

I've also had a bath, washed my hair and run my sweaty, smelly work clothes through the laundry.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

Happy birthday @postman  Joyeux anniversaire, sto lat, hyvaa syntymapaivaa, frohe geburtstag...


----------



## postman (4 Feb 2021)

The cake just got better.It was topped off with blobs of chocolate orange fudge then segments of Terrys chocolate orange placed in to the blobs.What a cake oh the taste my word.


----------



## mybike (4 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> If it smelled and looked ok, it should be. Can't you test it on the cat first?
> 
> That's what I do. If in doubt, test it on the girls. If they'll eat it, it's fine - their noses and sense of taste is much more developed than mine.



There I was thinking "if they survived".


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2021)

In family news, my Swiss cousin was woken by an earthquake last night, my niece has her birthday tomorrow. And I've got an appointment for my covid vaccine tomorrow.


----------



## gbb (4 Feb 2021)

Circa 5.10 this morning I got up, as always look out the front upstairs window...is the sky clear, is it raining, has it snowed, is it frosty etc etc...ooh, the three inline stars that form Orion ....oh, theres more...my first sight of the Starlink satellites in perfect choreography. 8 seen, not sure if I saw the tail end of them or that's the normal amount.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

I have a  and a packet of crisps.

And I have glued one of the rubber doodads on the underside of my kitchen scales back in place, seeings I currently have an open pot of glue.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2021)

Another manic day but doing my bit tonight at 7.30 pm


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Do you mean someone else's ?


If she happens to have someone's hand lying about, why not!


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2021)

Lovely day, had no breaks in meetings and couldn't get out on the bike. Flipping raining now.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Lovely day, had no breaks in meetings and couldn't get out on the bike. Flipping raining now.



Law of sod, huh?


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Law of sod, huh?



And Murphy !


----------



## DCLane (4 Feb 2021)

After the Chromecast was broken by an electricity surge on Tuesday evening I bought, and installed, one of the new Chromecast Ultra devices. We've got more stuff on it to play with 

However ... it's linked to my Youtube account and searches so SWMBO's going to get red dirt / Celtic folk music and bike racing


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

I've just got the fire going.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> And Murphy !



Ouch! One of *those* huh?


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've just got the fire going.


Where?


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Feb 2021)

Spicy lamb and greek salad with feta cheese on the way. My 11am sausage butty feels like it was eaten when Mrs May was PM


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2021)

Time to relax at last


----------



## Jenkins (4 Feb 2021)

Happy birthday @postman


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where?



In / to the grate, of course  If it were to toddle off wherever, I'd be a mighty cold little Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

Sausage rolls, fried egg, baked beans, tomatoes and mushrooms.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> In / to the grate, of course  If it were to toddle off wherever, I'd be a mighty cold little Reynard.


You'll have closed the door, thereby preventing any chance of it going out?


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll have closed the door, thereby preventing any chance of it going out?



Yup. All locked up for the night.


----------



## postman (4 Feb 2021)

Thank you all for the birthday greetings,it's been a good day.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2021)

Raining well outside


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Thank you all for the birthday greetings,it's been a good day.


+1 from me, hope it was a good one


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2021)

Lexi is running around the house with pink jingly mousie in her mouth. Poppy is watching her with the sort of expression that says "that's all far too much bother, I'm staying in the armchair"


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2021)

I had rain and snow mixed, which froze as the temperatures plummeted. So I picked up a Papa Murphys' pizza on the way home, and am contentedly drowsy at the moment. No need to get out and go anywhere this weekend, as the temperatures will be dangerously cold for some people.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had rain and snow mixed, which froze as the temperatures plummeted. So I picked up a Papa Murphys' pizza on the way home, and am contentedly drowsy at the moment. No need to get out and go anywhere this weekend, as the temperatures will be dangerously cold for some people.


An Irish pizza?

Too cold even for you!


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> An Irish pizza?
> 
> Too cold even for you!



Probably involves potatoes...


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2021)

Anyways, time I was in bed.

Nunnight one and all.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time I was in bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all.


Sithi


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2021)

Another laid awake night


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Another laid awake night


Soon be time to get up anyway.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Soon be time to get up anyway.


Decided to come to work, it was a long walk from one bedroom to the other


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Decided to come to work, it was a long walk from one bedroom to the other


Via the kitchen?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2021)

I don't think it's raining 
Another busy day is starting


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2021)

I can't hear what the weather is doing, so that means it isn't raining 👍🏼


----------



## Ripple (5 Feb 2021)

Happy birthday @Fab Foodie !!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Feb 2021)

Ripple said:


> Happy birthday @Fab Foodie !!!


Thank you 

58 today, 58 today!
I feel like a new man....I wonder where I’ll get one....


----------



## raleighnut (5 Feb 2021)

🎂have a good un @Fab Foodie


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thank you
> 
> 58 today, 58 today!
> I feel like a new man....I wonder where I’ll get one....


Hey your catching me up have a good day and don't work too hard


----------



## pawl (5 Feb 2021)

I was 80 last Tuesday Extra 25p on my state pension per week


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I was 80 last Tuesday Extra 25p on my state pension per week


Is that linked to the price of Werthers Originals or is that a coincidence that you could buy a packet each month with your increase.


----------



## DCLane (5 Feb 2021)

Happy birthday @Fab Foodie


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thank you
> 
> 58 today, 58 today!
> I feel like a new man....I wonder where I’ll get one....


Happy Birthday.


----------



## pawl (5 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Is that linked to the price of Werthers Originals or is that a coincidence that you could buy a packet each month with your increase.




Don’t like Weathers I’ll have Jelly Babies instead,Bassets of course Non of your own brand tat


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2021)

Morning .
It is dry here at the moment .
I think we had more rain in the night .
We did a bit of un decorating yesterday. It was a continuation of what we started last year. I had a go at chiselling out a bulge in a wall, I think someone was proud of their filling as it was certainly proud !


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2021)

Happy Birthday @Fab Foodie


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2021)

No rain, might chance a ride at lunch although roads currently wet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2021)

@Fab Foodie - you share your birthday with my niece. Hope you both have a good one.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2021)

I think I'm becoming Victor Meldrew!

I had a telephone call from a garage yesterday informing me that my car was due for a service in March. 

"I don't believe it !"

I've only had the car 6 months and just done 2,000miles in it !


----------



## postman (5 Feb 2021)

Happy birthday FabFoodie there is a lot of birthdays about,hope yours is as good as mine was.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2021)

Happy Birthday Fab Foodie, ave a good un.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Feb 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Thank you
> 
> 58 today, 58 today!
> I feel like a new man....I wonder where I’ll get one....


Happy Birthday!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Feb 2021)

Happy birthday @Fab Foodie 🎉🎂🎈


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Feb 2021)

Our new broadband provider has activated our service! Lockdown must be getting to me as I've never been so excited! 

And wow!  What speed! How fast?! I say that, but as the service has only just come online it's still stabilising and should double in speed over the next week!  Click a link and boom! It's on screen, fully loaded! Wow! It probably goes to show how slow our old broadband service was. How did we ever manage with dial-up?!  

I'm amazed really that it's come online so early in the day. Every time we've changed provider before, the service hasn't been activated until late evening. Not complaining though! It's great to have it up and running!


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Probably involves potatoes...


No, just regular pizza, only you bake it yourself. https://www.papamurphys.com/menu


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Feb 2021)

Have a Happy Birthday, @Fab Foodie !
Many happy returns of the day.


----------



## postman (5 Feb 2021)

Just to keep you informed about side effects of the Oxford jab.I had mine on Sunday,and I have noticed a change myself.I now wear highly polished brown brogues,cream coloured slacks,a cravat and crisp white shirt and a very nice blazer.And I have an uncomfortable urge to go out punting along the local canal,is this normal.plus this straw boater I am wearing makes me look quite dishy.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> is this normal.


Only if you look into a mirror & see @Accy cyclist looking back at you, he appears to have appalling taste in clothes as well.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I felled three dead bullaces and a dead conifer, trimmed off the small stuff, sawed the rest up into logs and got it all in under cover before the rain hit about an hour ago. I've also had a bath, washed my hair and run my sweaty, smelly work clothes through the laundry.


yikes! busy morning!


----------



## rockyroller (5 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> side effects of the Oxford jab


can't wait. I just might giggle


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Our new broadband provider has activated our service! Lockdown must be getting to me as I've never been so excited!
> 
> And wow!  What speed! How fast?! I say that, but as the service has only just come online it's still stabilising and should double in speed over the next week!  Click a link and boom! It's on screen, fully loaded! Wow! It probably goes to show how slow our old broadband service was. How did we ever manage with dial-up?!
> 
> I'm amazed really that it's come online so early in the day. Every time we've changed provider before, the service hasn't been activated until late evening. Not complaining though! It's great to have it up and running!



I remember dial up, used to love the way it sung to me as it connected.


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2021)

Just took a late lunch. Took the refurbished Ribble 653 out for a quick 10 miles. It's also the first road bike ride locally that I've done in Five years (rode my other bike in Wales in summer). I'm somewhat nervous near side roads when cars are approaching them, but that's understandable.

The bike was lovely and smooth, and just felt so weird having mainly ridden MTB's in the last 5 years.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2021)

I'm having a good day.
Test cricket returned to free-to-air TV today, and the England captain celebrated this by scoring his 100th hundred. He's still undefeated.
I had a sunny ride to get my 1st covid vaccination done.
And DHL have just delivered a small case of beer from Northern Monk. I'll be having an early WhatsApéritif very soon.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Just took a late lunch. Took the refurbished Ribble 653 out for a quick 10 miles. It's also the first road bike ride locally that I've done in Five years (road my other bike in Wales in summer)/ Somewhat nervous near side roads when cars are approaching them, but that's understandable.
> 
> The bike was lovely and smooth, and just felt so weird having mainly ridden MTB's in the last 5 years.


Are you referring to Wales when you mention side roads? In my experience driving in Wales side roads always thought they had priority. Gave me quite a few frights till I realised this.


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Are you referring to Wales when you mention side roads? In my experience driving in Wales side roads always thought they had priority. Gave me quite a few frights till I realised this.



No, just side roads in general - it stems from when the blind driver side swiped me, and smashed up my spine. Just 'nervous' of drivers actions. Plus I'm getting used to a very twitchy 'race' road bike.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2021)

Bright and breezy here chez Casa Reynard today. Mostly,. Guess what. It's raining again...

Anyways, I ran some errands for me and the parental unit this morning, and this afternoon I did the usual odd jobs around the house. In return, mum darned the seat of my favourite onesie, as the seam on my arse split last night. 

Also did a little on my modelling project.

And the crock pot is locked and loaded with a chilli for tonight.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2021)

Happy birthday @Fab Foodie ! I'll raise a  in your honour xxx


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Feb 2021)

Beer o’clock, and tonight it is Landlord


----------



## Tail End Charlie (5 Feb 2021)

My cat has just eaten the bits from the bottom of a salt ' n ' vinegar crisp bag! 

In other mundane news, my van passed its MOT today, hooray. However whilst driving home it went into limp mode, looks like an injector is on the way out, ouch.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> My cat has just eaten the bits from the bottom of a salt ' n ' vinegar crisp bag!



Poppy is the crisp stealer here chez Casa Reynard. Leave a packet unattended at your peril...


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2021)

Ah, that chilli went down a treat.  Beef, onions & black beans, plus sweet pepper and sweetcorn. With steamed rice, sour cream, grated cheddar and sliced avocado.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2021)

Well it's been a strange week and I can't see next week being much different .


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2021)

I am peeling glue off my fingers.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well it's been a strange week and I can't see next week being much different .


...lord don't let our Granville find out what goes on in that house in Vickerman Terrace, he'd never survive the shock.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2021)

I have a  and a chocolate thing with the density of plutonium.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a chocolate thing with the density of plutonium.


You eat much plutonium then?


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You eat much plutonium then?



I don't glow in the dark... YET.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I don't glow in the dark... YET.


Might not be noticeable to you though.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Might not be noticeable to you though.



Who knows, I might be onto something when it comes to riding my bike at night


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Who knows, I might be onto something when it comes to riding my bike at night


Possibly!


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2021)

Anyways, time for bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## 12boy (6 Feb 2021)

Sorry to be so late...Happy Birthday Fab Foodie.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2021)

Well, I'm up watching the cricket with a tea the density of titanium. It's all very tight so far. Blackbirds are singing outside.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Who knows, I might be onto something when it comes to riding my bike at night


I have an image of a lady Godiva glowing as she rides along


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2021)

Morning y'all
I don't think it is raining 
Birds are starting to stir


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I have an image of a lady Godiva glowing as she rides along


You've been reading too many Mills and Boon books !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2021)

Morning.
It is foggy here .
The cat in the mirror has annoyed him so he's gone over to sort it out ! 
Meanwhile I will get on with drinking my .


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Feb 2021)

6 days off, now.. 👍🏼


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2021)

He's chasing his tail now !


----------



## Phaeton (6 Feb 2021)

If I remember correctly the last 5 days have been fine, today is a day off work so obviously it's raining!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2021)

Looks like a nice day outside
De iced the car earlier


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> If I remember correctly the last 5 days have been fine, today is a day off work so obviously it's raining!



I had the same happen yesterday: fine all day then at five minutes to end of the day it started raining.

It's the _exactness _that gets me...


----------



## postman (6 Feb 2021)

I say Darcy old chap.Not too keen on you passing water all over my garden what.The place is saturated,never been this much water,and next doors is just as bad,so Darcy old boy if you fancy relieving yourself again could you use the North Sea rather than my back garden,not cricket you know old chap.


----------



## postman (6 Feb 2021)

Miss P starts her first full time job on Monday.A twelve month contract.She has decided to commute to York,going to give it a try anyway at first.We are hoping it does not snow Sunday night,fingers crossed.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Miss P starts her first full time job on Monday.A twelve month contract.She has decided to commute to York,going to give it a try anyway at first.We are hoping it does not snow Sunday night,fingers crossed.


Is she park n riding, driving in the centre is horrific.


----------



## postman (6 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Is she park n riding, driving in the centre is horrific.


Train.


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2021)

Slow cookered leg of lamb for tea last night. Delicious. Loads left for Sunday. All juices have bern blended with the left over veg, and currently bubbling away becoming minestrone soup, by magic.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2021)

Mild, raining and very squelchy here chez Casa Reynard.

I have filled the wood bins in the house and am now listening to Villa v Arsenal. That has not started well... 

Plus have solved one conundrum with my model wheels. Still need to solve the other, which is how to profile the sidewalls of the tyres.


----------



## DCLane (6 Feb 2021)

Easy bike sale done: the Giant TT bike I had has been lent out to someone I know for the past year. We've had his hillclimb wheels since October for the hillclimb nationals and I've been trying to swap things over since then. However, he's a lovely guy but disorganised.

Dropped the wheels at the LBS we use and got in touch to let him know. He's bought the bike at what I think's a fair price - just over half what I'd have got on eBay but I've covered my costs and a bit extra. I've 'owned' this TT bike for 14 months, ridden it twice for a total of 6 miles and then he's had a loan of it since then so, all in all, happy enough:







Now I've the Raleigh Superbe to sell, the Wilier to do a minor repair on before sale and then another possible bike to sell once it gets warmer.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Feb 2021)

I keep getting a craving for sausage butties. Some big plump old-fashioned bangers are currently calling to me from the fridge.... here goes


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I keep getting a craving for sausage butties. Some big plump old-fashioned bangers are currently calling to me from the fridge.... here goes



Mmmmmm!


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2021)

It's overcast here but there's a sort of weird orangey light. I'm concentrating on doing things indoors.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2021)

Half time, and I have a bowl of split pea and bacon soup.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2021)

Yellow circular shape in the sky giving some warmth


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2021)

Not here... At least it seems to have stopped raining.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2021)

Also seeing bright sunshine.
And -13C on the thermometer.


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2021)

I have had a very busy week, so not popped in here at all. Have I missed anything? 

The latest news at Speicher Towers is that I will be getting the vaccine on Tuesday. 
The garden borders closely resemble a quagmire. I think some deer have left hoof prints in the very end of the garden, but some one said the holes look more like where a runny babbit has dug in the soil. There are also some bear patches. 

I won £25 on Bremium Ponds and will probs spend it on plants. 

Another house in this street has been put up for sale. It is described as being in need of modernisation.


----------



## Rocky (6 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have had a very busy week, so not popped in here at all. Have I missed anything?
> 
> The latest news at Speicher Towers is that I will be getting the vaccine on Tuesday.
> The garden borders closely resemble a quagmire. I think some deer have left hoof prints in the very end of the garden, but some one said the holes look more like where a runny babbit has dug in the soil. There are also some bear patches.
> ...


Good news about your vaccine, Wol


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmmm!


Feast your eyes on that lot! 10/10 from The Geordie Banger Co.


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2021)

Rocky said:


> Good news about your vaccine, Wol



Thank you. The first one I was offered was about seven miles away, but I waited a few days and got offered one about ten minutes walk away.

Talking of which, has anyone heard of The Marsh Family? ....off to find the link on Youtube.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Also seeing bright sunshine.
> And -13C on the thermometer.


Positively spring-like (if you live in Canada!) 

*Observations- Yellowknife Airport*
Observed at 06:00,
Saturday 6 February
*-43° C*


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2021)

Spray painting a couple of models I'm working on outside and was briefly interrupted when a chicken wandered in.


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2021)

The Marsh Family - Third Lockdown



@Rocky - you might like the song called "Have the new jab".


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Feb 2021)

Got a text saying I'm on the list for plague vaccine in May, waiting for Snowmageddon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2021)

They still have no idea when I'm getting a vaccine. And I am priority 1b (essential worker).


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Feb 2021)

I was an essential worker but I am putting it down to being over 50.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Feast your eyes on that lot! 10/10 from The Geordie Banger Co.
> View attachment 572383



Oh man, that looks totally lush!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I was an essential worker but I am putting it down to being over 50.


I am over 60. In The States, everybody argues about the federal government, when it really is local government which has the greatest impact in these matters. Coastal urban areas get everything long before we do as well. Illinois, according to some recent computer modelling, may be at a 50% infection rate since the beginning of the pandemic.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2021)

The footy is still something of a damp squib.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's overcast here* but there's a sort of weird orangey light. *I'm concentrating on doing things indoors.


Never a good sign long term.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have had a very busy week, so not popped in here at all. Have I missed anything?
> 
> The latest news at Speicher Towers is that I will be getting the vaccine on Tuesday.
> The garden borders closely resemble a quagmire. I think some deer have left hoof prints in the very end of the garden, but some one said the holes look more like where a runny babbit has dug in the soil. There are also some bear patches.
> ...



We missed you @Speicher


----------



## 12boy (6 Feb 2021)

-17C here, wind chill -24C. There was 5% chance of snow so of course... That's Gracie the rat terrier heading for her first whiz.
Andy in Germany, wasn't there an orange sky at Chernobel?


----------



## DCLane (6 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> The latest news at Speicher Towers is that I will be getting the vaccine on Tuesday.
> The garden borders closely resemble a quagmire. I think some deer have left hoof prints in the very end of the garden, but some one said the holes look more like where a runny babbit has dug in the soil. There are also some bear patches.



Two thoughts; either you're an essential worker or slightly older than I perceived. I thought you were about 35 

And "bear patches" ...


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2021)

Bear patches... Not anything like the bear necessities?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> The footy is still something of a damp squib.



That's always been my impression of football.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2021)

I've just jarred my right knee. Owwww.


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> Two thoughts; either you're an essential worker or slightly older than I perceived. I thought you were about 35
> 
> And "bear patches" ...



Oooohh 35 eh? Do you need new glasses?  I am 63. I am also recovering from Cancer so that puts me in the "extremely clinically vulnerable" category.

As I often have foxes, deer, babbits, snakes and frogs in my garden, I thought I should have some bear patches.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2021)

I think I'm going to have to fit a snorkel exhaust to the car before I go to Tesco. And maybe skis for the return journey.

Anyways, see you t'other side, folks xxx


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> Oooohh 35 eh? Do you need new glasses?  I am 63. I am also recovering from Cancer so that puts me in the "extremely clinically vulnerable" category.
> 
> As I often have foxes, deer, babbits, snakes and frogs in my garden, I thought I should have some bear patches.



It's kind of funny how we imagine what people are like purely from reading what they say on here. Wonder how much of that actually matches up to reality?


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Feb 2021)

I hope you are all as nice as you seem.


----------



## postman (6 Feb 2021)

I might be sometime. I have just checked my Fire tablet and I have thirty books in my library So one a month should take me two and a half years ,I hope I live long enough.


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I hope you are all as nice as you seem.




Yes, I think so,


----------



## mybike (6 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Who knows, I might be onto something when it comes to riding my bike at night



Ghostly luminous cyclist.


Scare the locals.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I hope you are all as nice as you seem.



That depends how nice you think I seem.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> As I often have foxes, deer, *babbits*, snakes and frogs in my garden, I thought I should have some bear patches.



As in Grizzly babbits?


----------



## mybike (6 Feb 2021)

Finished the bookcase we've had for months. It was OK up until the panel pins! I do hate them. Now it has to be moved from its prone position to vertical & fastened to the wall.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> Finished the bookcase we've had for months. It was OK up until the* panel pins*! I do hate them. Now it has to be moved from its prone position to vertical & fastened to the wall.


*Top Tip*
When using panel pins, rather than using your fingers to hold them, use a small piece of card with a slot cut in it. Sliding the pins into the slot.

This allows for precise placement of them, whilst protecting your fingers from the hammer.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Feb 2021)

I put a brand new blade in my razor. Let's face it, life doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I put a brand new blade in my razor. Let's face it, life doesn't get much better than that.


I have been on CC quite a bit today thats the first post that made me LOL, as the youngsters say


----------



## slowmotion (6 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I have been on CC quite a bit today thats the first post that made me LOL, as the youngsters say


I'm glad to have been of use.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Also seeing bright sunshine.
> And -13C on the thermometer.


My brother in Calgary told me that it was -20 degrees, with a wind chill factor making it feel like -40 degrees. And he needed to go out and clear the snow off the drive. I think I could have found a better time to chat with him....


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2021)

I had to go out to rescue my daughter who was in Aldi. She had forgotten her purse . Whilst I was up that way I went and caught some fish and chips for tea.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I had to go out to rescue my daughter who was in Aldi. She had forgotten her purse . Whilst I was up that way I went and caught some fish and chips for tea.


Did you reely catch the fish?


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> Finished the bookcase we've had for months. It was OK up until the panel pins! I do hate them. Now it has to be moved from its prone position to vertical & fastened to the wall.



I'm not a fan of them either, my fingers are to fat to hold them, I usually use a small pair of pliers to hold them instead, I also end up destroying a few by hitting them too hard.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I put a brand new blade in my razor. Let's face it, life doesn't get much better than that.



I see what you did there: you're sharp tonight...


----------



## Tail End Charlie (6 Feb 2021)

Lit my log burner, as I do every evening, but forgot to open up the vents and it went out. Now relit and burning beautifully.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did you reely catch the fish?



Never mind that: I want to know how he catches the chips. 

Also why it's necessary to ensnare processed legumes in the first place.


----------



## DCLane (6 Feb 2021)

Listed some bike and other bits on eBay, accidentally not setting the listing to go live tomorrow for the expensive item. Ah well!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Never mind that: I want to know how he catches the chips.
> 
> Also why it's necessary to ensnare processed legumes in the first place.


He spears them with a metaphork, probabubbly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> He spears them with a metaphork, probabubbly.



If they run along on the ground maybe, but what if they can fry?

I'll see myself out...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2021)

Guess what it's raining outside


----------



## tyred (6 Feb 2021)

I can't wait until the shopping centres open again as it will keep everyone busy sitting in a traffic jam and I can have my favourite local beauty spots to myself again.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 6 days off, now.. 👍🏼


No work until Monday 15th 

The bad news is the weather forecast...


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I see what you did there: you're sharp tonight...


Cutting wit?


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Feb 2021)

Kitchen/diner decorated, today. White ceiling and light grey walls.. 
Finished just in time for a nice snooze on the settee for ½ an hour before a 5 mile walk to the shops and back.


----------



## DCLane (6 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Guess what it's raining outside



No it's not - it's snowing. Again.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> No it's not - it's snowing. Again.


Now sleeting


----------



## DCLane (6 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Now sleeting



Snow's fine with me. As is rain. But not sleet: that's cold and runs down my neck. Or hail in the face, which just hurts.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Feb 2021)

The aquarium light has just turned off 📴


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> Snow's fine with me. As is rain. But not sleet: that's cold and runs down my neck. Or hail in the face, which just hurts.


Must admit I don't enjoy any of them


----------



## Jenkins (6 Feb 2021)

There's been a couple of hours this evening where it's not been raining. The wind has picked up 'though.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

I almost had to phone for Mr Noah to give me a lift home from Tesco. There's about 2 inches of standing water on the roads out here.

Not sure how Grabby Guy *always* ends up with all the steaks, but he does. Anyways, I think he did pay attention to my earful, because he left enough for the rest of us as well. Plus one of the lovely ladies who does the markdowns gave me a few bits on the QT when no one else was looking. In return, I let her have the pack of pork belly that she wanted but missed out on. No biggie, I have plenty of other stuff.

Best score today was 2 kg of Seville oranges at half price.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I hope you are all as nice as you seem.



Hopefully...


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

I have now cut all the parts and pieces to get all four of the Higman's wheels to the same stage.

Have also found out the diameter of the rear axle (uses an Escort / Cortina back axle) and driveshaft. Which means I now know which of mum's knitting needles to, umm, re-purpose...


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

I have a


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a


I've got biscuits with mine.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Feb 2021)

... is there no end to this sausage butty craving? Its 1.42am for gods sake!


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> ... is there no end to this sausage butty craving? Its 1.42am for gods sake!


Nay lad.
Once down the dark path you start...


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Nay lad.
> Once down the dark path you start...


Quite right, I can wait for a sunday morning sausage-fest. Nunight


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

Right, off to bed I go.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2021)

First 🍵 going well
Windy overnight outside not too bad under the bed clothes
Dry outside not sure if frosty though .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did you reely catch the fish?


Yes,but it ended up getting battered!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2021)

Morning.
Sorry for the interruption just then ! The kitten came up to me for cuddles. He can't settle! He's now decided that the bed isn't soft enough do he is now kneeding it .
He made friends with the cat in the mirror. They rubbed noses through the glass. 
The weather outside looks grey and dry.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2021)

I sold a kit on the bay last night .
It is nice to hear the kerching, kerching sound on my wife's phone as bidders battle over things . Mind you it's not so nice if you are bidding !


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> Snow's fine with me. As is rain. But not sleet: that's cold and runs down my neck. Or hail in the face, which just hurts.



That's why Akubra hats are so useful.

(Other types of wide brimmed hat are available)


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Feb 2021)

I have stood in front of displays of Tilly hats so many times thinking I really want one but is it really worth the expense. I don't mind spending but I like quality for the money.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I have stood in front of displays of Tilly hats so many times thinking I really want one but is it really worth the expense. I don't mind spending but I like quality for the money.



I've wondered about a Tilly as well, as my leather Akubra is a bit warm after early spring and can't be squashed into a bag, but I really like having a waterproof hat which keeps my glasses and neck dry.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Feb 2021)

I may take the plunge when the plague is less of an issue methinks.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've wondered about a Tilly as well, as my leather Akubra is a bit warm after early spring and can't be squashed into a bag, but I really like having a waterproof hat which keeps my glasses and neck dry.



Also, a neck band would be handy: I once lost my Akubra when it was snatched off my head when I was commuting one dark and windy night. It turned up the next morning in a field just off the cycleway.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2021)

We had 1 inch of snow last night around 10pm it had gone by 11:30 happy days. or should that be nights


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Feb 2021)

Apparently we are going to have the odd spot of snow throughout the day today, but nothing that will settle or to be concerned about.

Then it's going to snow from 2AM tomorrow morning and will stop at 12PM on Wednesday


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Apparently we are going to have the odd spot of snow throughout the day today, but nothing that will settle or to be concerned about.
> 
> Then it's going to snow from 2AM tomorrow morning and will stop at 12PM on Wednesday


You'll be up, to check that they got the time correct this time.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Feb 2021)

We have a proper layer of snow in Suffolk







Which reminds me - I really must remove that old washing line post.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2021)

Ooh!
I've got chest niggles!
It's due to too much excitement from reading Mundane News! 
Blood pressure up , heart rate down . 
I'm going to have a rest. Don't fancy undecorating anyway .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's why Akubra hats are so useful.
> 
> (Other types of wide brimmed hat are available)


Don't they work in circus's ?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2021)

Jenkins said:


> We have a proper layer of snow in Suffolk
> View attachment 572565
> 
> 
> ...


It would be much easier just to use the cloning tool .


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2021)

It's trying to snow in South Manchester. The occasional flurry. Nothing exciting.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2021)

It had all kicked off outside a little while ago .
I spotted a female Sparrowhawk hiding in our magnolia tree. She flew off before I could get a good photo of her.
Meanwhile in the distance a pair of Crows were mobbing a Raven. Some Gulls had joined in and were wheeling around but in the confusion ended up chasing one another.
For a big bird the Raven is a very agile .


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2021)

Chilly and very windy walk around the block earlier but dry and not snowing so that's good. 

Got a few more bits to list on the bay of doom


----------



## mybike (7 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I put a brand new blade in my razor. Let's face it, life doesn't get much better than that.



Razor? You don't look as if you use one.


----------



## mybike (7 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My brother in Calgary told me that it was -20 degrees, with a wind chill factor making it feel like -40 degrees. And he needed to go out and clear the snow off the drive. I think I could have found a better time to chat with him....



It was 34 on the way to church with occasional tiny snow flakes.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

Grey, breezy and just a bit more than just simply cold here today chez Casa Reynard.

Not a sniff of any snow, but the lake that was my drive last night seems to have drained away. It's brought in a lot of gravel off the road, so I'll have to get out with a broom and sweep it up at some point.

Have spent the morning doing some general puttering about. And then I spent some time glueing circles of card together.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Sorry for the interruption just then ! The kitten came up to me for cuddles. He can't settle! He's now decided that the bed isn't soft enough do he is now kneeding it .
> He made friends with the cat in the mirror. They rubbed noses through the glass.
> The weather outside looks grey and dry.



Awh, that's one happy kitty...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Feb 2021)

It’s a bitterly cold wind blowing out there. But snow isn’t turning into much.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2021)

A mundane question, folks. 







If I lop a foot or two off the top of this thing, will it stop it growing taller, or just make it grow bushier? 
It's presently about 15' high and 8' wide. 

🤔


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2021)

-22C here, with one inch of snow on the ground.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> It was 34 on the way to church with occasional tiny snow flakes.


It's probably about the same temperature here but the sleet is coming down in flow snakes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2021)

Just got a notification that temperatures will drop to -20°c overnight. Looks like it's spiked tyres tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2021)

We're in the middle of a video call with our 85 year old MIL. Conversation is 'press the screen', 'swipe up', 'I can't see you', 'I can see your pictures'.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll be up, to check that they got the time correct this time.


And if it's one second late, I shall be complaining to the weather service for shoddy time keeping!


----------



## mybike (7 Feb 2021)

tyred said:


> I can't wait until the shopping centres open again as it will keep everyone busy sitting in a traffic jam and I can have my favourite local beauty spots to myself again.



I'm having to go out for my walks late at night because otherwise I'm forever having to step into the road to avoid people.


----------



## mybike (7 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Top Tip*
> When using panel pins, rather than using your fingers to hold them, use a small piece of card with a slot cut in it. Sliding the pins into the slot.
> 
> This allows for precise placement of them, whilst protecting your fingers from the hammer.





dave r said:


> I'm not a fan of them either, my fingers are to fat to hold them, I usually use a small pair of pliers to hold them instead, I also end up destroying a few by hitting them too hard.



I tried to use thin nosed pliers but I was trying to hold them at an angle so they'd go into the middle of the wood. They weren't cooperating.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> A mundane question, folks.
> 
> View attachment 572605
> 
> ...


Personally I would be lopping it off 2 foot above the ground


----------



## DCLane (7 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> We're in the middle of a video call with our 85 year old MIL. Conversation is 'press the screen', 'swipe up', 'I can't see you', 'I can see your pictures'.



My mum's joined the weekly Zoom call with my son and I. Getting her to turn the camera on is similar.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Personally I would be lopping it off 2 foot above the ground



That's what I did to a couple of mine last year. 

Looks like one of miniature conifers that are, actually, anything but. They're full-sized trees alright, just slow-growing compared to some of the others. (The ones I cut down were gifts to my late father, so kind of obliged to plant the blasted things.)


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Personally I would be lopping it off 2 foot above the ground


If only I could...


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

Made a lovely big cauldron of vegetable soup with barley and lentils.

Not so enamoured of the vegan blueberry muffin I have just consumed. Bought it on YS on Wednesday as I fancied something cake-y, but an hour later, and I'm still burping blueberry-flavoured burps...

I don't think I shall be repeating the experiment in future. (yup, choice of words deliberate...)


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> If only I could...



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... 

Drill a small hole about halfway up and pour a little bit of roundup in there regularly. Then it's "oops, it's dead, shall I cut it down?"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2021)

We just had a power cut. I sat there in the dark for a bit pondering the meaning of ''Elexit means Elexit,'' then I looked out of the window and surveyed the extent of our powerlessness. I congratulated myself on having eaten a spinach and anchovy arrabiata linguine earlier than usual. Before I got round to grabbing a few bike lights to brighten up the place, the power came back on.


----------



## postman (7 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> A mundane question, folks.
> 
> View attachment 572605
> 
> ...


We had them around the back garden instead of a fence.One day we were invited for dinner. At a pals house,we decided to walk so we could have a drink.Well we walked past a house that had done the same but many years before.The results were hideous what a mess,some had gone Brown because they had been cut wrongly,others had bald thick trunks,awful looking hedge,a pulled all ours out very soon after,once you lose control you are lost.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> Drill a small hole about halfway up and pour a little bit of roundup in there regularly. Then it's "oops, it's dead, shall I cut it down?"


Tempting...


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2021)

I'm eating chips.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm eating chips.


Euro chips or UK chips? 🤔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Euro chips or UK chips? 🤔


The important thing is to use free-range potatoes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm eating chips.


As am I, with Polska Kielbasa


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> As am I, with Polska Kielbasa


I hope you're both socially distancing.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

After a few iterations, I think I have solved my tyre sidewall conundrum.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2021)

Time for a brew if you ask me 🍵


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Drill a small hole about halfway up and pour a little bit of roundup in there regularly.


Does it have to be roundup, or just any weedkiller?


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Does it have to be roundup, or just any weedkiller?



Guess any will do to be honest, but roundup will take care of just about anything that you want shot of.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (7 Feb 2021)

My cat, the one who eats salt and vinegar crisps (and Marmite), has decided she likes natural yoghurt aswell. Even though she screws her face up whilst eating it, she laps it up. 
This is a cat whose insides can't take normal food, so has to have special food at a pound a sachet and she can easily eat three or four of them a day.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> My cat, the one who eats salt and vinegar crisps (and Marmite), has decided she likes natural yoghurt aswell. Even though she screws her face up whilst eating it, she laps it up.
> This is a cat whose insides can't take normal food, so has to have special food at a pound a sachet and she can easily eat three or four of them a day.



That's cat logic for you... 

Out of interest, what are you feeding her?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2021)

Why would you sell your kitchen ?


----------



## Tail End Charlie (7 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's cat logic for you...
> 
> Out of interest, what are you feeding her?


It's some of the Royal Canin range. A combination of digest sensitive, ageing, or the one from the vet for dicky kidneys. I think my cat can read, she's seen the Royal bit and is taking me for a ride!


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> A mundane question, folks.
> 
> View attachment 572605
> 
> ...


Won't stop it growing vertically but sideways growth will be more than after topping.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Feb 2021)

It's still snowing here, just a bit lighter than earlier. My wheely bins have about a foot & a half of snow on top of them.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> It's some of the Royal Canin range. A combination of digest sensitive, ageing, or the one from the vet for dicky kidneys. I think my cat can read, she's seen the Royal bit and is taking me for a ride!



Ah yes, I know the stuff... 

My two won't touch the RC wet. God knows I've had enough sample pouches at cat shows... But they get the RC Sensible biscuits which they love.

Zooplus tend to have Royal Canin food at a good price. Worth a gander.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2021)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The important thing is to use free-range potatoes.


Over Lancashire way(Ormskirk)


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah yes, I know the stuff...
> 
> My two won't touch the RC wet. God knows I've had enough sample pouches at cat shows... But they get the RC Sensible biscuits which they love.
> 
> Zooplus tend to have Royal Canin food at a good price. Worth a gander.


Unopened box of Purina pouches going for £2 at the local Tesco on Saturday. 

No cat, so £2 saved.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Unopened box of Purina pouches going for £2 at the local Tesco on Saturday.
> 
> No cat, so £2 saved.


My dog likes the Bella pate sort of thing from Purina, provided it is cubed in 3/4 inch squares to 1/2 inch squares.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

I am watching the Superbowl and waiting for glue to dry.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

It is snowing.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> It is snowing.


T'ain't 'ere!


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am watching the Superbowl and waiting for glue to dry.


Any progress, and how does it compare to watching paint dry?


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Any progress, and how does it compare to watching paint dry?



About the same, I reckon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am watching the Superbowl and waiting for glue to dry.


Go Tampa.
Kansas City is insufferable.
I'm watching this. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL9DxHPXzSw

Why this didn't get the Best Picture Oscar for 1961 I have no idea.So much better than_ The Apartment._


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Go Tampa.
> Kansas City is insufferable.
> I'm watching this.
> 
> ...




My team (Seahawks) got knocked out, so am a neutral. Of a sort. Cos Patrick Mahomes has a really nice butt...


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

The wheels of my Higman model comprise of 22 individual pieces made from 5 different materials, namely corrugated card, cereal packet card, cheap watercolour paper, fibreboard and leather.

I'm not looking forward to having to make four matching shock absorbers either.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Go Tampa.
> Kansas City is insufferable.
> I'm watching this.
> 
> ...



That looks like the Blue Pullmans that were over here in the 60's.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> The wheels of my Higman model comprise of 22 individual pieces made from 5 different materials, namely corrugated card, cereal packet card, cheap watercolour paper, fibreboard and leather.
> 
> *I'm not looking forward to having to make four matching shock absorbers either.*


Dowel inside rolled up paper tubing. Springs from copper wire, wound round the dowel before finishing the ends!


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Dowel inside rolled up paper tubing. Springs from copper wire, wound round the dowel before finishing the ends!



More likely to be pieces of knitting needle rather than dowelling...


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> That looks like the Blue Pullmans that were over here in the 60's.


It is, last few minutes are mostly Blue Pullman runbys and a daring aerial shot to close. Look out for that tree!


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Go Tampa.
> Kansas City is insufferable.
> I'm watching this.
> 
> ...



Not long enough maybe?


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> It is snowing.


Starting here now!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2021)

Whoever sprinkled icing sugar outside had better sweep it up please 

That wasn't a bad nights sleep in all fairness . 

Time to get the kettle on


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2021)

Morning.
We had a light sprinkling of snow in the night .
The Moon is looking pretty at the moment .


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2021)

I just went to use our kitchen scales to weigh a parcel and it greeted me! How nice ? It said "Lo! "


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2021)

Small amount of snow, here in the right side of Hamtun. 
I have to walk over to No 1 daughter's house to collect grandson's bike as we're going for a ride, tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2021)

Very light snow here, someone has sneezed in the flour.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Very light snow here, someone has sneezed in the flour.


About same here. 
Time for another brew soon me thinks


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2021)

Last night's power cut took the building's heating system out so I'm watching the cricket wearing a woolly hat after 2 big slices of cheese on toast. That was to get my body's central heating going.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2021)

I've been out to post 2 parcels which I sold on the bay . One parcel I paid 2 pence over my quoted price and the second was 1 penny under.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2021)

A couple more inches of snow and-16C


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2021)

Blowy and regular snow showers. Not really sticking here, boring. Off for a turbo session at lunch.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2021)

I've just had a cheese and tomato soup sandwich .


----------



## Speicher (8 Feb 2021)

Here there is blue sky with fluffy clouds 

and it is snowing.


----------



## pawl (8 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am watching the Superbowl and waiting for glue to dry.




Did you drop it ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Feb 2021)

Light dusting here as snow only arrived this morning. It’s falling steadily but surface temps above zero so it’s not freezing to the surface yet. So it’s currently fine to cycle in, but I think it’ll be a bit lethal tomorrow with temps due to stay below zero.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

Grey and snowy with a biting easterly wind that's blowing the snow in horizontally. Only about an inch and a half here, and the roads are clear, so not too bad.

Spent the morning having a lovely if very cold walk on some local trails with a dear friend and her two miniature schnauzers. My cycling base layers were welcome underneath my usual clothes. And it's almost time for lunch - and a big bowl of the vegetable, lentil and barley soup that I made yesterday.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2021)

Snow has all but gone 
Just spoke with Carol on the phone she sounded very helpful just a shame she had ring the wrong number


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Did you drop it ?



Actually, Lexi knocked a ceramic bowl on a wooden plinth onto the tile floor last night. The bowl survived, but the plinth shattered. I haven't found all the pieces yet...


----------



## pawl (8 Feb 2021)

Probably the wrong place for this

Patterdale mountain rescue called to two people camping on red screes above the Kirk stone pass breaking lockdown rules one reported to have chest palms Bot have been fired £200

Unfortunately one of the rescue team slipped and fell 50 feet and sustained life threatening injuries He was air lifted to hospital.The person with the chest pain was later discharged from hospital

Is it people don’t understand the rules and if they do do they think stuff that I will do what I like.The man suffering from chest pains was assisted down the hill and taken by road to hospital.and discharged 200£ pound fine is not enough.Charge them the cost of the helicopter rescue and the ambulance IDIOTS


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Snow has all but gone
> Just spoke with Carol on the phone she sounded very helpful just a shame she had ring the wrong number


I used to get that a lot with Americans trying to make bookings at Glengorm Castle whose number was very similar to my workshop line. Lots of interesting conversations which must have cost them a fortune. On the other hand if you had to think about things like that you could not afford to stay there anyway.


----------



## postman (8 Feb 2021)

I have committed fraud today.We cancelled the car insurance on behalf of my father in law.We deal with all their bills,and the renewal was a totally stupid figureWe got £195 less.So this morning,I rang ,I had to go through some hoops,and yes I nearly stumbled when asked the the number of the car.Do I hand myself in to the plod.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2021)

Some people are never happy....
MrsPete asked me to pull the blinds down, in the kitchen, as the sun was getting in her eyes whilst we were eating toasted & buttered Hot Cross Buns.
½ hour later, she was complaining that there was butter on the pully down thingie for the blinds!!

Pfft..


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2021)

The turbo session was ruddy freezing - had to turn the fan off, as even on low it was freezing my hands. Only turned back on for last 15 minutes.


----------



## postman (8 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Some people are never happy....
> MrsPete asked me to pull the blinds down, in the kitchen, as the sun was getting in her eyes whilst we were eating toasted & buttered Hot Cross Buns.
> ½ hour later, she was complaining that there was butter on the pully down thingie for the blinds!!
> 
> Pfft..


Brilliant that and drago's report on Accy's demise has had me laughing.


----------



## tyred (8 Feb 2021)

I spent so long waiting on hold that I'd forgotten why I phoned in the first place.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

My feet are cold. So I've got a hot water bottle.

Cut out the remaining three parts for the main structure of the wheels and started sanding the built wheel, but it's waaaaaay too cold in the garage to spend more than 15 or 20 minutes in there at any one time.

Time for a 

And I'll put that blueberry muffin out of its misery, but I shan't be buying those again. They ain't very nice.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2021)

Rang and ordered some Wiltshire farm foods for my parents .
Off to get Mrs b's first jab


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2021)

Apparently, those white bands are called streamers. To me, though, they're definitely flow snakes.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Feb 2021)

Brilliant ride in the snow this afternoon. Reminds me of riding to school as a school kid in the 70/80s winters. Lots of snowy ones back then.


----------



## postman (8 Feb 2021)

Not really mundanebut Miss P had her first day of training.She loved it.She got out of the house.out of the street,out of the city.She went to York.Training while Friday,Then working from home.She can't get away from us.Going to turn the little bedroom into her office..She is so happy she is b buzzing 😃 her first full time job.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (8 Feb 2021)

Need an early night tonight as tomorrow it's gonna be hard graft. Filling in potholes on the drive, with a mix of MOT, cement and limestone dust. Four tons of it. Then whacked down.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

Almost time to feed me. Home made oven chips, the last of the chilli and a load of cheese on top of that. 

The girls has Felix AGAIL with turkey and duck.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Feb 2021)

had someone replace my car radio. clearly got the wrong one, cuz I have to read the manual ...


----------



## rockyroller (8 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Apparently, those white bands are called streamers. To me, though, they're definitely flow snakes.


very cool, been wondering where you-all live


----------



## rockyroller (8 Feb 2021)

tyred said:


> I spent so long waiting on hold that I'd forgotten why I phoned in the first place.


did you at least remember who you called?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> had someone replace my car radio. clearly got the wrong one, cuz I have to read the manual ...


Yeah anything that needs a manual to be read is deffo not for men 

Not snowing here


----------



## postman (8 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> very cool, been wondering where you-all live


Leeds Yorkshire,the best county in the country.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> very cool, been wondering where you-all live



Ely, Cambridgeshire. Local area produces the best potatoes in the country.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Yeah anything that needs a manual to be read is deffo not for men
> 
> Not snowing here



Someone's currently sneezing in the flour here. Replaced what we got overnight.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2021)

You lot moaning about the lack of snow are quite welcome to some of mine. Bin emptying was cancelled by the council due to the conditions. Can't think why


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> very cool, been wondering where you-all live


----------



## DCLane (8 Feb 2021)

Don't shoot the messenger but according to the North London Stereotypes map of the UK ...


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Feb 2021)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 572952


I'm sorta due west of that, about half way across.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Feb 2021)

Jenkins said:


> roughly here


you're doomed. only kidding


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> you're doomed. only kidding


He'll be ok if he's 'roughly' west of there but he's in trouble if he's a bit east. Should we call the lifeboats out maybe?


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2021)

I have a  and a croissant.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> He'll be ok if he's 'roughly' west of there but he's in trouble if he's a bit east. Should we call the lifeboats out maybe?


Let's put it this way - I would get very wet if I went in any other direction than north or north west thanks to two rivers & the North Sea


----------



## Jenkins (9 Feb 2021)

I have 🍺, the remains of a pack of Minstrels and the BTCC 2020 review DVD to watch.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Feb 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Let's put it this way - I would get very wet if I went in any other direction than north or north west thanks to two rivers & the North Sea
> View attachment 572960


Looks a bit dodgy there mate. I'd stay put if I were you! Bet the fishing is great there though...


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

I think I'm going to call it quits for tonight.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2021)

I live right about the center, where all the roads come together, at Bloomington-Normal. About one click northwest of the N in Normal.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Feb 2021)

I can see Homer's house from here!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2021)

Another light dusting of snow in the shoe making village 
Been a funny old night just pushed the button to get the heating going.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2021)

I'm about here..


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2021)

I'm 6-7 miles east of the centre of England


----------



## raleighnut (9 Feb 2021)

Couple inches of Snow here.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Feb 2021)

Noticed my son’s radiator was cold when I went in to wake him up this morning. Quick usage of the radiator key, a good 3-4 minutes waiting and all the trapped air had released. You could cook an egg on his radiator now.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2021)

There's a bright ball shaped thing in the sky trying to come from behind the clouds


----------



## tyred (9 Feb 2021)

Lovely bright crisp morning here, bit cold but so much nicer than rain for my walk.

Now time to start working when I would love to beon such a fine day.😢

I wish I could retire...


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 572964
> 
> I live right about the center, where all the roads come together, at Bloomington-Normal. About one click northwest of the N in Normal.


Was Peoria trying to capitalise on all the vowels ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2021)

Morning .
It is sunny here . It wasn't too cold when I went out to feed the birds although the water bath had ice in it .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2021)

The kitten did an Oliver Twist on me so I gave him the rest of his wet food packet . He's just eaten the jelly !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2021)

We watched a programme last night about finding "Old Master" paintings waiting to be discovered in this country . They found a painting which they attributed to an Italian artist who specialised in frescoes, painting onto wet plaster. I was thinking . Why can't modern paint manufacturers make paint to stay on that long ?


----------



## pawl (9 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Leeds Yorkshire,the best county in the country.




Gods own


----------



## Jenkins (9 Feb 2021)

It's still snowing.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2021)

No it's not!


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2021)

The snow's rubbish here, just a sprinkle !


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2021)

Pretty poor showing of snow, here..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> Don't shoot the messenger but according to the North London Stereotypes map of the UK ...
> 
> View attachment 572954


I'm where the dragons are.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm where the dragons are.


If you see Elliott, ask him to say Hello to Pete for me


----------



## Jenkins (9 Feb 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It's still snowing.





Phaeton said:


> No it's not!


(Pantomime mode)

Oh yes it is


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2021)

I'm taking a break to warm up and have a . It may seem strange that I need to warm up when I have been using a heat gun .  The smoke alarm resents what I'm doing and is trying to deafen me ! 
Windows wide open . Perhaps we should have done it in the summer . 
But it's down to SWMBO .


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2021)

This is all we've had


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2021)

Listening to Heart radio instead of Radio 2


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2021)

Jenkins said:


> (Pantomime mode)
> 
> Oh yes it is


Oh no it's not


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Noticed my son’s radiator was cold when I went in to wake him up this morning. Quick usage of the radiator key, a good 3-4 minutes waiting and all the trapped air had released. *You could cook an egg on his radiator now.*


It'd slide onto the floor!


----------



## Jenkins (9 Feb 2021)

For the first time since Sunday morning, the outside temperature gauge is showing above zero (0.4°C).

And it's still snowing - just a light shower now.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Listening to Heart radio instead of Radio 2


Why ?


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'm taking a break to warm up and have a . It may seem strange that I need to warm up when I have been using a heat gun .  The smoke alarm resents what I'm doing and is trying to deafen me !
> Windows wide open . Perhaps we should have done it in the summer .
> But it's down to SWMBO .


Tape a plastic bag, no holes. in place over the smoke alarm. Remembering to remove it when done.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Tape a plastic bag, no holes. in place over the smoke alarm.


Or a 12 bore


classic33 said:


> Remembering to remove it when done.


Will not be required


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Was Peoria trying to capitalise on all the vowels ?


Born near there. An old Native American settlement, later a site of French forts and missions under Pere Marquette, later the site of Fort Clark in the War of 1812. Creve Coeur has a reconstructed French fort, right across from the Taco Bell, IIRC.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Or a 12 bore
> 
> Will not be required


More redecorating though, your way.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2021)

Not as nice as the Creve Coeur in Dinant, Belgium.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Feb 2021)

Decided not to fill potholes in drive, need them to be empty of water and ice.
On the plus side, I had a good night's sleep.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Feb 2021)

Am I a bad man? Walked to get supplies as snow and ice were a bit too much to cycle and on the way back walking on the packed and slippery surface a woman coming the other way tiny dog in a coat and her face glued to her phone screen not looking where she was going. Then wham, ar*e over t*t. Very funny and maybe shouldn't have laughed out loud. She was ok but embarrassed.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Feb 2021)

Its only human nature to laugh at 'phone zombies' being brought back down to earth (literally!). Like when they walk into lamp posts etc.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> More redecorating though, your way.


More fun


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2021)

It is snowing here. It is very fine stuff a bit like dandruff.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

Cold here, occasionally sunny but also snowing intermittently.

Split a couple of cases of logs this morning. Took proper seasoned wood from the stack along the fence - the stuff I hauled in the other day is not good quality and it's godawful damp. Which is not what you want when it's so damn cold.

Almost lunchtime. A bowl of hot soup would go down well right now.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2021)

On the local news they just said that a lorry driver was caught using 2 mobile phone whilst driving on a motorway . He was given an on the spot fine of £200 .
They should have impounded his lorry !


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Why ?


No radio 2 being picked up in location


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2021)

Nice chilly ride with grandson, today. Just over 4 miles 👍🏼


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> More fun


True, but supposing he missed.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> True, but supposing he missed.


Then he would need to go to Specsavers


----------



## Phaeton (9 Feb 2021)

First time in 35 years I've been first to put the bin out in our street for tomorrow I'm now wondering if they know something I don't!


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Feb 2021)

😂 I have done just that in the past!


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2021)

I have had the first of my two vaccines. 

I intend to take it very easy over the next few days. My Waitrose order contains things that will aid recovery. 

Yesterday evening, I watched Darcy Bussell touring Skye. Very good at a gentle pace with a bit of dancing.

I will try to find a map of where I am.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Feb 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Let's put it this way - I would get very wet if I went in any other direction than north or north west thanks to two rivers & the North Sea


no wonder you guys like those thick sweaters, eh?


----------



## rockyroller (9 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Am I a bad man?


hmmm almost sounds like a banana peel type thing. dunno how I would have reacted. did you at least offer to help her up?


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Feb 2021)

I did but it was hard keeping a straight face.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Feb 2021)

snowing again today 3-5" by nightfall. thought we would get off scot-free this year, but I guess not


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

I am waiting for glue to dry. How mundane is that? (It's 2-part epoxy for those who are interested)

Oh, forgot to say that I put my green wheelie bin out for collection yesterday, and it had already been emptied by the time I came down for the day's first


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have had the first of my two vaccines.
> 
> I intend to take it very easy over the next few days. My Waitrose order contains things that will aid recovery.
> 
> ...



Yay! 

I hope that order includes things like chocolate suggestives and such...


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

And speaking of, it is time for a  and a chocolate chip suggestive or two...


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2021)

I've had a coffee and 2 Jammy Dodgers.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Feb 2021)

Toaster malfunctioned this morning. On its lowest browning setting, it burnt the toast black. Daughter not happy. Dad sent out this afternoon to buy a new toaster. Got the last one in the shop and it had £7 off the marked price. So she's happy and I'm happy.


----------



## DCLane (9 Feb 2021)

Oven fan has gone so I ordered one to arrive overnight by today. Only it's not arrived. At least I organised other things I could cook ...


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yay!
> 
> I hope that order includes things like chocolate suggestives and such...



Galaxy milk chocolate, and cheese and onion crisps. Also creamy yoghurts and some of their curries.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> Oven fan has gone so I ordered one to arrive overnight by today. Only it's not arrived. At least I organised other things I could cook ...









👌


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> Galaxy milk chocolate, and cheese and onion crisps. Also creamy yoghurts and some of their curries.



Cheese and onion crisps is most definitely good.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> Galaxy milk chocolate, and cheese and onion crisps. Also creamy yoghurts and some of their curries.



That's quite a combination for one meal. I hope you open the windows afterwards.


----------



## DCLane (9 Feb 2021)

@PeteXXX - thanks for the suggestion but I _don't_ think I've ever had a Pot Noodle. And I'm not going to start now.

Dinner made for three and I've now enough non-oven cook items to last the rest of the week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2021)

Has anyone seen my painting mat? I'm sure I had it here last week.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Has anyone seen my painting mat? I'm sure I had it here last week.



Sorry, no. But maybe you might find my steel ruler while you're looking. It's vanished without trace...


----------



## Speicher (9 Feb 2021)

Found a map of my location.








My early morning exercise is to go to where the Woozle Wasn't.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Sorry, no. But maybe you might find my steel ruler while you're looking. It's vanished without trace...



Oh, that's why I suddenly have two.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> @PeteXXX - thanks for the suggestion but I _don't_ think I've ever had a Pot Noodle. And I'm not going to start now.



Same here . 

Just had a conversation which ended up being a total waste of breath


----------



## postman (9 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 573033
> 
> 
> Nice chilly ride with grandson, today. Just over 4 miles 👍🏼


What a great name,Today,


----------



## postman (9 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> What a great name,Today,


Now you are going to tell us he has a sister named Tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

Steamed salmon, mejadra and roasted san marzano tomatoes.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 573066
> 
> 
> 👌



No King Pot ? Chicken and Mushroom for the win. Greg Lemond used to eat them, and he won Le Tour a few times.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2021)

We have some snow... whoooo, only a mm but it's coming down at last.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Steamed salmon, mejadra and roasted san marzano tomatoes.



Is this a code?


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is this a code?



Merely tonight's menu.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> No King Pot ? Chicken and Mushroom for the win. Greg Lemond used to eat them, and he won Le Tour a few times.



Curry one for me. Failing that, sweet & sour or sticky rib.


----------



## postman (9 Feb 2021)

I am watching the game on telly.There is crowd trouble,the police are sending fans back in to watch the game,there will be trouble.


----------



## dave r (9 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> I am watching the game on telly.There is crowd trouble,the police are sending fans back in to watch the game,there will be trouble.



My Good Lady has been watching the football on the tele tonight, I've been in the kitchen doing the ironing with a drama about vikings on my tablet.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

Watching the footy here too.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Curry one for me. Failing that, sweet & sour or sticky rib.



My daughter likes the curry one. Me, it's the Chicken and Mushroom. Guilty pleasure. MrsF has refused point blank to try any.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> My daughter likes the curry one. Me, it's the Chicken and Mushroom. Guilty pleasure. MrsF has refused point blank to try any.



I always have a couple lurking in the cupboard. They're kind of handy.

Remember when they used to have those rubbery bits of soya in them?


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I always have a couple lurking in the cupboard. They're kind of handy.
> 
> Remember when they used to have those rubbery bits of soya in them?



Wasn't that the chicken ? i.e. there really isn't chicken in it !


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Wasn't that the chicken ? i.e. there really isn't chicken in it !



All of them had it in iirc...

Used to eat a fair number of them back in the day when I used to take a packed lunch to school. There was always an urn of boiling water in the dining hall, so yeah...

Used to be a pot rice BITD as well...


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

N.B. This was the mid 1980s, where a pot noodle and a can of quattro was considered a decent lunch...


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> N.B. This was the mid 1980s, where a pot noodle and a can of quattro was considered a decent lunch...


No Sunny Delight? 🤔


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No Sunny Delight? 🤔


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (9 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No Sunny Delight? 🤔


Surely you should have Angel Delight for pudding as well


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No Sunny Delight? 🤔



Wasn't allowed that.

Odd, because the Quattro was bright green...


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> All of them had it in iirc...
> 
> Used to eat a fair number of them back in the day when I used to take a packed lunch to school. There was always an urn of boiling water in the dining hall, so yeah...
> 
> Used to be a pot rice BITD as well...


As recently as two years ago, after an 18 year absence.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2021)

Little one asks for food..


----------



## DCLane (9 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> N.B. This was the mid 1980s, where a pot noodle and a can of quattro was considered a decent lunch...



I remember Quattro. It wasn't bad stuff as long as you didn't look at it.



PeteXXX said:


> No Sunny Delight? 🤔



That was the late 1990's - I remember because SWMBO kept getting patients referred to her who had turned orange. Apparently it was the beta-carotine in it and if you drank more than 2 litres a day you started to resemble Donald Trump.


----------



## mybike (9 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> We had them around the back garden instead of a fence.One day we were invited for dinner. At a pals house,we decided to walk so we could have a drink.Well we walked past a house that had done the same but many years before.The results were hideous what a mess,some had gone Brown because they had been cut wrongly,others had bald thick trunks,awful looking hedge,a pulled all ours out very soon after,once you lose control you are lost.



Next door neighbour planted some along our south boundary. Subsequent neighbours kept them down to 7' but the garden was only 15' wide.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> I remember Quattro. It wasn't bad stuff as long as you didn't look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the late 1990's - I remember because SWMBO kept getting patients referred to her who had turned orange. Apparently it was the beta-carotine in it and if you drank more than 2 litres a day you started to resemble Donald Trump.



Was pineapple, passion fruit... can't remember the other two flavours that went into quattro...


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> snowing again today 3-5" by nightfall. thought we would get off scot-free this year, but I guess not


No.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> No.


You neither?


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> That was the late 1990's - I remember because SWMBO kept getting patients referred to her who had turned orange. Apparently it was the beta-carotine in it and if you drank more than 2 litres a day you started to resemble Donald Trump.


Who in the world would drink 2 liters of Sunny-D? Consider myself lucky if that was all that happened. Mixes well with vodka.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You neither?


I can't remember a winter when Boston didn't have snow. 2020 was the second lowest at about 17 inches over the winter.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I can't remember a winter when Boston didn't have snow. 2020 was the second lowest at about 17 inches over the winter.


How much normally?


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2021)

I have a  and a croissant.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a croissant.


I've two banana's.

Edit
I had two banana's


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've two banana's.



Oh, la la la, la la la la, la la la, la la la la...

One banana, two banana, three banana, four...


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh, la la la, la la la la, la la la, la la la la...
> 
> One banana, two banana, three banana, four...


No banana's more!


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2021)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, bed for me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


It's only ten past two!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> How much normally?


Loads. About 4 feet per year. I get a little less than 2 feet per year. On average.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Loads. About 4 feet per year. I get a little less than 2 feet per year. On average.


Used to wake up and find we'd three foot deep snow overnight. Now it's three inches at best.

Those were the days.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2021)

Just opened the shutters to find we've got snow...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2021)

No snow here good frost though 
First cuppa is brewing


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2021)

♻ Bin Day today.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady has been watching the football on the tele tonight, I've been in the kitchen doing the ironing with a drama about vikings on my tablet.


That sounds exciting ! What are the Vikings doing on your tablet ?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2021)

Morning .
It is bright clear start to the day here . I'm just about to go out and feed the birds.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> One banana, two banana, three banana, four...



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yqAaejuRn8


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2021)

We discovered today that little Georgie is going to have a nephew.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2021)

Bin men are you allowed to call them that these days? Have just reversed up the street, they're clearly coming on the right day this week, not a day late like last week.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We discovered today that little Georgie is going to have a nephew.


Does that not mean that a female of the same litter as him is already pregnant, that's a bit young?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Does that not mean that a female of the same litter as him is already pregnant, that's a bit young?


No ! According to one of my daughter's he is her brother so her sister has a bump, so going along those lines Georgie is getting a nephew .


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> That sounds exciting ! What are the Vikings doing on your tablet ?



The usual stuff Vikings do. I've got an App on the tablet called Yes Movies and I've found a series thats just called Vikings, I watched the first episode whilst doing the ironing last night.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> I remember Quattro. It wasn't bad stuff as long as you didn't look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the late 1990's - I remember because SWMBO kept getting patients referred to her who had turned orange. Apparently it was the beta-carotine in it and if you drank more than 2 litres a day you started to resemble Donald Trump.



I remember that, our lads liked the stuff.


----------



## pawl (10 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Used to wake up and find we'd three foot deep snow overnight. Now it's three inches at best.
> 
> Those were the days.




And the schools rarely closed


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2021)

Morning from the shed office. We've got a millimetre of snow. Looks pretty and the road is caoted. Looks like it's been very cold overnight, so I'll pop out on the MTB later for a spin with ice tyres. Looks glorious out though. Here is hoping the mud is frozen. Last time I said that, the mud wasn't frozen, but it froze as it hit the bike - completely froze the front mech in about 4 miles.


----------



## postman (10 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> That sounds exciting ! What are the Vikings doing on your tablet ?


Vikings landed on the Kent coast.The first boat was clean and shone in the sunshine.Swords axes blinded in the light of the day,the sail was crisp and clean,the boat glided to a perfect stop on the pebbles,as one the men jumped from the boat,you lot pillage.Then a second boat glided to a stop beside it again men and equipment in top class order.You lot rampage.Finally a third boat crashed to an undignified stop,coming in sideways tipping its filthy untidy occupants on to the beach in a mess ,tunics swords axes a disgrace,a voice bellowed you lot,and before it could finish a weak voice came out of the huddle of humanity,no not again let someone else do the ravishing.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Feb 2021)

Morning all, guess what...





Looks like another day of trying to keep warm and drinking coffee ☕


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2021)

We've just had 2x Morrisons deliveries, some how we have or they have managed to deliver this weeks order & next weeks order both today


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> We've just had 2x Morrisons deliveries, some how we have or they have managed to deliver this weeks order & next weeks order both today


Maybe you got mine that they cancelled the last time it snowed!! 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2021)

Bin's bin emptied.. Let's see if the padlock on the gate has thawed out, yet!


----------



## raleighnut (10 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> No King Pot ? Chicken and Mushroom for the win. Greg Lemond used to eat them, and he won Le Tour a few times.


There is a secret to them, when it says "stand for 5 minutes" ignore that and leave em at least 20 minutes, they're good when 'wild camping' when you have no access to washing up facilities.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I always have a couple lurking in the cupboard. They're kind of handy.
> 
> Remember when they used to have those rubbery bits of soya in them?


Yep, again the stand for 20 minutes used to work with that, plus they're not scalding still


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2021)

Think I might have to go for a ride to warm my feet up, they are freezing in the shedoffice, and that's with walking boots on.


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> No ! According to one of my daughter's he is her brother so her sister has a bump, so going along those lines Georgie is getting a nephew .


One of your daughters has a brother who just happens to be a cat!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Feb 2021)

I somehow managed to put this thread on ignore again (unless the admin are doing it as a wind up).

Anyhow, a bit of sun and a lot of cold. A while ago I went into the kitchen. I thought I'd gone in there to make a second coffee but apparently not, I came out with a bacon butty and no coffee. I've now rectified the coffee deficit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yqAaejuRn8



HoHo Hold da Bus!


----------



## Speicher (10 Feb 2021)

I did not sleep well last night. I thought the vaccine was sposed to make people drowsy. 

The next few days will be even quieter here than normal.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> And the schools rarely closed


Our schools closed due to the toilets freezing up . No indoor ones in those days .


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2021)

3 deliveries due through out the day so why do they all turn up at the same time ? 

At least all done .

Cat tray to be done along with putting the bin out ready for the morning


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2021)

Sunny, with a light breeze, but perishingly cold here chez Casa Reynard. Cycling base layers are earning their keep in maintaining bodily toastyness.

Did some chores and paperwork this morning, plus the crock pot is locked and loaded with a lamb tagine.

Off to have some lunch, and then I will have some me time this afternoon. I can't do any wood, because the stuff is all frozen together. I needed a crowbar to prise logs out of the log store.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yqAaejuRn8




That's exactly what came into my head when @classic33 started going on about bananas last night. 

Now I have an earworm that's driving me, well, bananas...


----------



## fossyant (10 Feb 2021)

Suitably warmed up now after a cold 16 miler. The ground is still a quagmire in places - lot's more foot traffic than usual as you'd expect.

My Garmin chirped that it was expecting snow within 2 hours once I returned. Well, it was quite accurate, the sky has just started dropping a few flakes within the hour !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Feb 2021)

Our next-door neighbours are having all their windows replaced today. It's -2C.


----------



## pawl (10 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Our schools closed due to the toilets freezing up . No indoor ones in those days .




Remember it well,Having to walk across or run to get to the toilets


----------



## pawl (10 Feb 2021)

Just watched Jonathan Van Tams question and answer session His answers are clear and concise No scientific waffle


----------



## Phaeton (10 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Just watched Jonathan Van Tams question and answer session His answers are clear and concise No scientific waffle


I used to like his films, although they were all the same stories, but Arnie et al are the same as well


----------



## Tail End Charlie (10 Feb 2021)

Been for a quick spin, it was lovely, only a couple of icy patches on the back lanes. Bright sunshine, crisp, love it. 
Meanwhile my neighbour had some trees taken down and has left the wood for me. An afternoon of log shifting awaits. He has a quad bike and trailer, I might ask him if I can have a yob round on it.


----------



## DCLane (10 Feb 2021)

Went on a short ride and then along came a snowstorm. I _happened_ to be near a takeaway café so had a nice hot beef sandwich and coffee under their canopy whilst sheltering. @Edwardoka - got some Turf zones whilst I was at it (up to 45 now).


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's exactly what came into my head when @classic33 started going on about bananas last night.
> 
> Now I have an earworm that's driving me, well, bananas...


Not this one then?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> One of your daughters has a brother who just happens to be a cat!


Yes!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2021)

Sshhh! Keep the noise down. He's getting to sleep on my lap .

In other news. We care having our jabs on Saturday .


----------



## rockyroller (10 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Our next-door neighbours are having all their windows replaced today. It's -2C.


oh really, are they also doing the window sills? I ask because I have a cpl rotted window sills I've been patching over the years


----------



## rockyroller (10 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We care having our jabs on Saturday .


great!


----------



## rockyroller (10 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Not this one then?


reminds me the 1st time I can remember seeing the word banana written out. it was 5th grade & we broke out into reading groups. when I got to that one I sounded it out & then realized what it was & started laughing. it's a fun word to read when you're a kid. man I must have been a dumb kid. still not quite too sharp ...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh really, are they also doing the window sills? I ask because I have a cpl rotted window sills I've been patching over the years


I have no idea as it's too cold to go outside and find out  The old windows are PVCu as are the new ones, if that helps.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Not this one then?




I'd forgotten about the Minions!


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2021)

Anyways, everything done for the day. Now for some me time. Which involves cutting out 30 circles of cardboard.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> I'm all excited !
> I've just put our rubbish bin out !
> I think it must be the highlight of my day !



The general waste bin has been out here since Monday. No collection yet.


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> £25 for me this month.





PeteXXX said:


> Metoo 👍🏼





biggs682 said:


> I have had a notification email that we have also won but it won't let us check how much .... Such a tease



Struck out for the third month in a row. I know they cut the prize fund down in December but I'm still disappointed.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2021)

I now have a  and two chocolate chip suggestives.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2021)

Today has been a cra£ day I hope tomorrow is better


----------



## mybike (10 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cold here, occasionally sunny but also snowing intermittently.
> 
> Split a couple of cases of logs this morning. Took proper seasoned wood from the stack along the fence - the stuff I hauled in the other day is not good quality and it's godawful damp. Which is not what you want when it's so damn cold.
> 
> Almost lunchtime. A bowl of hot soup would go down well right now.



I've got a pile of wet wood from the farm on a wheel barrow in the garage. What I could do with is somewhere protected from the rain but exposed to wind.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> I've got a pile of wet wood from the farm on a wheel barrow in the garage. What I could do with is somewhere protected from the rain but exposed to wind.



I have a wire fence that faces the prevailing wind, but that's sheltered from the worst of the rain by a conifer hedge. It's a brilliant place to season firewood.

The stuff I brought in the other day has gone mouldy.


----------



## DCLane (10 Feb 2021)

My oven fan unit, which was ordered 'next day' delivery on Monday, hasn't arrived. Four cut-off phone calls to their despatch department  , two social media messages, and a prospective sales call later I got through by pretending I wanted to put a new order in.

Apparently it was despatched today  and they don't send notification of tracking numbers


----------



## mybike (10 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is this a code?



It's like putting cheese on a piece of bread under the grill. what you call cooking.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (10 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> I've got a pile of wet wood from the farm on a wheel barrow in the garage. What I could do with is somewhere protected from the rain but exposed to wind.


Put it on a pallet and cover with a tarp. Don't have the tarp all the way down the sides though. I have a tarp over a wooden frame which is held down by milk bottles full of water, which makes it easy to take on and off. It can become obsessional though rushing out when it rains to cover and then uncovering when it stops ad infinitum. Built a proper slate roofed store recently, I must get round to building a couple more.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (10 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> An afternoon of log shifting awaits.


Well that went well, an hour and a half after posting that, I woke up!


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2021)

I went to the grocery store. There was Marmite, and it was waaaaaaaaaaay too close to my sauerkraut from Germany.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have no idea as it's too cold to go outside and find out  The old windows are PVCu as are the new ones, if that helps.


hmmm PVC window sills would be smart!


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a wire fence that faces the prevailing wind, but that's sheltered from the worst of the rain by a conifer hedge. It's a brilliant place to season firewood.
> 
> The stuff I brought in the other day has gone mouldy.


Dry it in front of the fire!


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Dry it in front of the fire!



Four trees' worth?


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Four trees' worth?


Anything worthwhile is neither quick nor easy.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Anything worthwhile is neither quick nor easy.



True. 

But this lot will stay in the garage until the weather moves though, and then it will go along the fence to dry.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2021)

Time for a  and MOTD.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's exactly what came into my head when @classic33 started going on about bananas last night.
> 
> Now I have an earworm that's driving me, well, bananas...


In that case, this isn't going to help much either


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2021)

Jenkins said:


> In that case, this isn't going to help much either



Whatabout


----------



## Jenkins (10 Feb 2021)

Time for another bottle of muscle relaxant. 

The snow showers finally stopped at around midday so, after de-icing, cleaning & lubing the 29er after yesterdays ride, I shovelled the accumulated snow off the paths around the house. Then started on the path immediately outside the property and kept going around the triangle of paths in this bit of the Close totalling about a couple of hours of shovelling snow. Followed by pushing the bike to the main road and a ride into town for some fruit & some squash.

I'm supposed to be having a relaxing week off work.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2021)

Got the second wheel built. 

Just coating it in glue prior to starting the sanding process tomorrow. Then once that's done, I can start getting my head around with the back axle / differential / driveshaft assembly.

Some of mum's knitting needles might end up being appropriated.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2021)

Anyways, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, bed for me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2021)

It's nearly not snowing. If it snowed any slower it wouldn't be snowing at all.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2021)

No snow here but chilly at minus 5 
Time to go and feed the cat


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2021)

Cat fed 
Birds fed 
All going well


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2021)

Morning.
It's frosty here but at least we have a pretty orange sunrise.
I made a mistake about the jabs . It's just me that's having it on Saturday .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Feb 2021)

The sun is shining brightly. It is -5C outside. And next door are having more windows replaced today.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I made a mistake about the jabs . It's just me that's having it on Saturday .


Heard bout this a lot, find it very strange, my father 96, BIL 80 has had it 2 weeks ago, but my sister who is 65 severe Type 1 diabetic who looks after them both didn't.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2021)

Bright sunshine here now . It is minus 2C according to our car.
The birds have been fed and seem to be enjoying it . Some of the Goldfinches were looking at our mint for seeds. They must be getting fed up with sunflower seed hearts. We used to put out mixed seed but it was just a waste, a lot of it was thrown away .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2021)

Well I never!
I didn't know that my nuisance phone call blocking service had expired until that person just rang to tell me !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2021)

I can see how things are put on ignore .
With the all singing and b****y dancing internet, just as I was going to touch the bell symbol it jumped and I hit an ignore button !


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2021)

Morning from the shedoffice. Cold out here - very sharp frost last night. Just started the car and ran it for 20 minutes as it's not moved for a week.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2021)

Just lost an hour of the day. Popped in the house at 10am for a brew and porridge and whilst boiling the kettle the power went off in that section of the kitchen. Argh. It's an extra worktop where the fridges sit and wasn't part of the original kitchen - was a blank wall but was a useless space. Anyway, there is only one socket down the back which we have the fridge, the freezer and the kettle plugged into via an extension lead (not ideal but it's been fine for over 10 years). Anyway, the extension lead had a fault as it blew the switch on the whole house when I was testing it. Had to empty the fridge and freezer before pulling the lot out. 

Not how I intended this hour. Right, off into another meeting.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Feb 2021)

-13C here, and about an inch and a half more snow, about 4inches all together. Because it is so cold, I could move the snow with a broom. If i were still cross country skiing, it would be a day to call off work.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2021)

Bright, breezy and perishingly cold here chez Casa Reynard.

Not sure how cold it *actually* got last night, but I was struggling to keep the house at 16 degrees, even with the fire going at full tilt and a couple of oil radiators on as back up. The news said -10C in Kings Lynn, so it was probably somewhat colder here as we're in something of a frost pocket anyway.

So I had a bit of a kitchen morning because I didn't fancy doing anything outside. Made a big tub of hummus. I also made me a nice lot of Fillet Americain with some of the beef mince I picked up on sticker (I paid £1.64 for 1.1 kg of mince) and then fried off the rest. I will use some in pasties and some in a cottage pie.

Lunch in a bit. Cheese, bacon and onion toasties, methinks...


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Bright sunshine here now . It is minus 2C according to our car.
> The birds have been fed and seem to be enjoying it . Some of the Goldfinches were looking at our mint for seeds. They must be getting fed up with sunflower seed hearts. We used to put out mixed seed but it was just a waste, a lot of it was thrown away .


I feed mine on Guizotia abyssinica seeds (Niger). They also love Teazels, so planting a clump in the garden will have them thanking you!


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Four trees' worth?


 Nooooo.... I was thinking maybe you could dry enough to last the next day? Do one day at a time. It would stop the mould if the wood dried.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Feb 2021)

the current situation under my office desk


----------



## rockyroller (11 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Anything worthwhile is neither quick nor easy.


reminds me of something a previous boss shared when a colleague of mine, in a group chat (the old days when ppl actually sat around chatting w/ each other, in person, face to face) said something to the effect of: "what I have to do, to get this done, is a pain in the a*s". to which the boss says: "if it wasn't a pain in the a*s, I wouldn't need you"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> the current situation under my office desk
> 
> View attachment 573397


Toasties for @Reynard, toasted toes for you.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> reminds me of something a previous boss shared when a colleague of mine, in a group chat (the old days when ppl actually sat around chatting w/ each other, in person, face to face) said something to the effect of: "what I have to do, to get this done, is a pain in the a*s". to which the boss says: "if it wasn't a pain in the a*s, I wouldn't need you"


My boss once replied in a mixed meeting to the same comment with a very straight face, "if it's a pain in the a*s you're using the wrong lubricant" it sort of stopped the meeting dead.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Feb 2021)

90 yr old Mom, soon to be 91 in a cpl weeks, just scheduled a left side hip replacement in a bout 3 weeks. she'll be dancing in the aisles again soon


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I feed mine on Guizotia abyssinica seeds (Niger). They also love Teazels, so planting a clump in the garden will have them thanking you!
> 
> View attachment 573396


We have some teasels at the bottom of our garden. We used to put Niger seeds out but nothing ate them . Once the birds discovered the sunflower seed hearts we've had loads of birds . It seems as though they fancy something different at times as we have seen them on our mint ,roses and lavender .


----------



## Tail End Charlie (11 Feb 2021)

Why is it, when I go out walking and the ground everywhere is rock hard (like today), I find the one bit which isn't and my foot goes plunging into ice cold mud?


----------



## DCLane (11 Feb 2021)

Went for a ride out and chose the canal - the route alternated between deep mud and snow/ice threatening to pitch someone in.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (11 Feb 2021)

Whilst on the boot eating walk I mentioned above, I passed through a farmyard and saw two cats, so I stopped and said hello as you do. One of them insisted I tickled its tummy, it couldn't get enough and kept pulling my hand (claws weren't out) towards its tum. I've never come across a cat which likes that, most of them like a good old cheek tickle and some go for the full on neck massage, but tickling a tummy?


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2021)

You know it's much too cold to do stuff in the garage when you struggle to hold a drill properly. Not good when trying to ream out the center of some dowelling. Thank goodness this was only a trial run.

The sun was melting the icicles, which were dripping onto the path. And instantly re-freezing into ice stalagmites.

Anyways, time for a nice  and a couple of chocolate suggestives.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Whilst on the boot eating walk I mentioned above, I passed through a farmyard and saw two cats, so I stopped and said hello as you do. One of them insisted I tickled its tummy, it couldn't get enough and kept pulling my hand (claws weren't out) towards its tum. I've never come across a cat which likes that, most of them like a good old cheek tickle and some go for the full on neck massage, but tickling a tummy?



Oh, the girls like full-on tummy tickles.  But on their terms. A previous cat, however... Try to tickle his tummy and you were in serious risk of having your face removed...


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I feed mine on Guizotia abyssinica seeds (Niger). They also love Teazels, so planting a clump in the garden will have them thanking you!
> 
> View attachment 573396



In theory. But teazles spread like blazes in rich soil, and the spikes on the stems are rather vicious. As I discovered when mum planted them, and then later, muggins had to eradicate them.  

I still have a two inch scar on my hand where a spike not only shredded my glove, but also, in the process, me.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Feb 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> The general waste bin has been out here since Monday. No collection yet.



Still no collection.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh, the girls like full-on tummy tickles.


Ours does & will literally flop on the floor & roll over, however as soon as you start it then starts to very gently bite you & start to kick it's back legs against your arm with it's claws out, however it is most indignant if you stop


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Ours does & will literally flop on the floor & roll over, however as soon as you start it then starts to very gently bite you & start to kick it's back legs against your arm with it's claws out, however it is most indignant if you stop



Yup... That sounds like Madam Poppy


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Feb 2021)

Well, in the warehouse at work a little Robin red breast has been hoping around a couple of the aisles where we keep pallets of herbs and spices etc. He/she had been around since Monday. I've put a couple of little vessels of water down for our little visitor.

*don't tell the boss*


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2021)

Anybody want to tell me where today has gone please


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2021)

Mrs P 64 having her jab tomorrow.At a surgery so close she can walk there.


----------



## mybike (11 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Put it on a pallet and cover with a tarp. Don't have the tarp all the way down the sides though. I have a tarp over a wooden frame which is held down by milk bottles full of water, which makes it easy to take on and off. It can become obsessional though rushing out when it rains to cover and then uncovering when it stops ad infinitum. Built a proper slate roofed store recently, I must get round to building a couple more.



If only I had a pallet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2021)

I am about to try my first ever mug of Cerasee tea, something I'd never heard of before a Jamaican neighbour mentioned it a few days ago. She just popped round with some tea bags this afternoon so that I could give it a try. I spent a while trying to persuade her to have the vaccine but didn't really get anywhere. The distrust is deep.

Oh my, that tea is bitter!


----------



## Phaeton (11 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody want to tell me where today has gone please


[Pantomime] It's behind you [/Pantomime]


----------



## tyred (11 Feb 2021)

I've replaced the filter in my water filter jug.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2021)

It's time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

The girls have beef mince, and I have bitsas from the fridge. That's how we roll here.


----------



## tyred (11 Feb 2021)

I think the only people who email me these days are Spammers telling me my Apple account has been locked and Booking.com trying to persuade me to book hotels in places I am not legally allowed to travel to.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody want to tell me where today has gone please




View: https://youtu.be/5drjr9PmTMA


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Feb 2021)

Love Mel Brooks! History of the world Part one and Spaceballs are superb films.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2021)

I think that Daisies smell of cheesy feet, so why would you name a perfume after them ?


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> In theory. But teazles spread like blazes in rich soil, and the spikes on the stems are rather vicious. As I discovered when mum planted them, and then later, muggins had to eradicate them.
> 
> I still have a two inch scar on my hand where a spike not only shredded my glove, but also, in the process, me.


Ah. I did say THEY will thank you. To a human teazels are a real pain (literally). Goldfinches on the other hand are supposed to love them. I don't have any here but they go mad for the Niger seeds - in fact they are the only birds that will eat them. I have sunflower hearts mixed in with my normal bird seed but I've never seen the goldfinches eat them.

When I first moved here in 2007 I used to get flocks of greenfinches but its rare that I see any now. I can't even remember the last time I saw one.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Why is it, when I go out walking and the ground everywhere is rock hard (like today), I find the one bit which isn't and my foot goes plunging into ice cold mud?


'Tis the Law of Sod mate!


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Feb 2021)

tyred said:


> I've replaced the filter in my water filter jug.


That's advanced mundaneness. Are you sure you're qualified?


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Ah. I did say THEY will thank you. To a human teazels are a real pain (literally). Goldfinches on the other hand are supposed to love them. I don't have any here but they go mad for the Niger seeds - in fact they are the only birds that will eat them. I have sunflower hearts mixed in with my normal bird seed but I've never seen the goldfinches eat them.
> 
> When I first moved here in 2007 I used to get flocks of greenfinches but its rare that I see any now. I can't even remember the last time I saw one.



Never had any luck with niger seed - it just gets ignored.

I've given up on the bird feeders because I'm sick of the squirrels and rats trashing the whole shebang. Although I did derive a LOT of amusement by greasing the feeder pole...


----------



## Jenkins (11 Feb 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Still no collection.


Most collections cancelled for the whole week round here.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Feb 2021)

Does nobody else clear the path in front of their house any more, or have they succumbed to the fear of being sued if someone slips on the cleared path (which is probably a myth anyhow)?

Out for a ride this afternoon and all the paths in the residential areas appeared to be still snow & ice covered with the attendant slip risk.


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Does nobody else clear the path in front of their house any more, or have they succumbed to the fear of being sued if someone slips on the cleared path (which is probably a myth anyhow)?
> 
> Out for a ride this afternoon and all the paths in the residential areas appeared to be still snow & ice covered with the attendant slip risk.


Used to clear the road, clearing one side, with the snow going on the pavement.
Stopped when others started parking where it had been cleared.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2021)

I am waiting for glue to dry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Love Mel Brooks! History of the world Part one and Spaceballs are superb films.


_High Anxiety_, also great. A send up of later Hitchcock films


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2021)

Time for a  and a biskit.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2021)

... and time for bed. Time to put the writing away.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2021)

Morning y'all
Tis Friday today 
No snow here


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Feb 2021)

Morning all. I'm making the most of the 'quiet time' i.e. before the kids wake up; to watch the first stage of the Tour de Provence .

This is my favourite time of day. 

That says a lot about my kids really...


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2021)

Have an Orange sky coming in from the East


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2021)

Cat fed
Showered
First cuppa downed


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody want to tell me where today has gone please


It's behind you !


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It's behind you !


I know it's early but wipe the sleep from your eyes  https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mundane-news.209575/post-6309757


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2021)

Morning .
We had a lovely rippled pink sky first this morning .
It was dry and cold out when I put our recycling bins out. 
Mr Motivator has de motivated me ! It didn't involve any exercise . It was just the sight and sound that did it .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I know it's early but wipe the sleep from your eyes  https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mundane-news.209575/post-6309757


Sorry . I read it before your post .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2021)

Apparently we do have a nuisance phone call blocking system ! 

So scammers have to be legitimate in order to be blocked !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2021)

I've got a very woolly head this morning. I reckon a couple more mugs of tea and a coffee should begin to fix that.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a very woolly head this morning. I reckon a couple more mugs of tea and a coffee should begin to fix that.


Me too, I'm going down for my 2nd coffee, might have some toast with jam on it, bit of sugar my help the head if not the waist


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2021)

Where have all the Goldfinches gone.Last winter I had to fill the feeder containing Niger seed daily.This year have only seen one Goldfinch


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Cat fed
> Showered
> First cuppa downed


Why'd the cat need a shower?


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Where have all the Goldfinches gone.Last winter I had to fill the feeder containing Niger seed daily.This year have only seen one Goldfinch


@Kempstonian has them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Feb 2021)

-13C and a light dusting of snow here. May warm up to 0C next week.


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> -13C and a light dusting of snow here. May warm up to 0C next week.




I will get the warm weather cycling gear out


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Feb 2021)

Great, all wood collected from neighbour (without use of his quad bike), took all morning. Stacked and ready for cutting and splitting, a job for another day methinks. Having a sit down now, please can someone wake me in an hour?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why'd the cat need a shower?


Cause he is a smelly cat


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2021)

Chilly outside


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2021)

Overcast, breezy and chilly here chez Casa Reynard. And it's attempting to snow again.

Did some general puttering around this morning and worked on my model. Lunch shortly, and then I will make a big cauldron of oxtail soup.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2021)

The wonders of Parcelforce! 2 hours after my delivery failed to arrive, their tracking system reported an insufficient address, a long battle with an automatic but aurally-challenged phone system and finally a human being's promise of a call back from someone else, it arrived. The deliverer announced as I met him: ''I knew where you are!'' The insufficient address thing was a work around for their daft routing system that doesn't work properly. 

Anyhow, as a change from beer deliveries from Bristol, this lot came from North Brewing in Leeds. They have relocated almost to @postman territory. If lockdown ever runs out of not thises and not thats, I'm going to go and explore. Free drinks to postie if he can make it down to Buslingthorpe Lane when I come.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Feb 2021)

My, it's brisk out there! The lady at the checkout when I went for supplies saw my panniers and looked at me like I was deranged. She couldn't believe I'd cycled nearly 5 miles on a bike in this temperature with snow still on the ground. Quite sad I thought in one way.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Feb 2021)

It occurred to me whilst I was making my cheese salad sandwich how difficult it would be if I only had use of one arm. Strange stuff pops in my head sometimes.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> @Kempstonian has them.


I wish! I've only seen two or three since last summer. They will be back through, I expect.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I wish! I've only seen two or three since last summer. They will be back through, I expect.


You've got me thinking that I haven't heard our local male since the beginning of this cold snap.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Feb 2021)

This morning I have seen bluetit, blackbirds, sparrows, dunnocks, magpie and the ever present pigeons. I also saw what looked like a robin but it was at the top of the garden and I only got a brief glimpse.

So nothing out of the ordinary today (so far).


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Feb 2021)

Put new brake shoes on the bike today. Changed rear inner tube as tyre was flat.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Where have all the Goldfinches gone.Last winter I had to fill the feeder containing Niger seed daily.This year have only seen one Goldfinch


We have got a lot this year, 20+ at one time along with 6 Chaffinches and 5 Greenfinches. The Greenfinches have now disappeared but we still get a dozen Goldfinches and 5 Chaffinches.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2021)

We have some lovely sunshine here but the wind is chilly still .
I have collected our recycling bins from round the front.


----------



## postman (12 Feb 2021)

Reporting from Leeds.It is going dark and snow flurries are beginning,and oh boy what a cold wind.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Feb 2021)

left my water bottle on the hood of my car, at the windshield. didn't realized it until I wanted a sip. it stayed on until I could stop & retrieve it. whew


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Feb 2021)

It's -1C here today. Apparently, it's going to be 10C on Monday. I'll get my shorts and flip-flops ready


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2021)

Well it's nearly the weekend
And I might even venture out on the bike according to the weather forecast but will see


----------



## raleighnut (12 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Cause he is a smelly cat



View: https://youtu.be/DZSV08j7VTk


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2021)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... 

Just went out to get some wood to top up the bins in the house. It is damn cold. More so than this morning. Any further forays into the garage this afternoon to work on my model have been put on ice.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/DZSV08j7VTk



That's one of the best episodes of Friends ever imho


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2021)

Ah, a nice  hits the spot!

Crock pot locked and loaded with the makings of oxtail soup, and I am waiting (again) for glue to dry.


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, a nice  hits the spot!
> 
> Crock pot locked and loaded with the makings of oxtail soup, and I am waiting (again) for glue to dry.


 
Won’t the glue make the soup rather chewy


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Won’t the glue make the soup rather chewy



Well, seeings that certain types of glue are still made from bones... 

Gawd, I remember the stink of the animal glue that dad used to use when he ran an upholstery workshop. That smell is just so distinctive. The stuff came as a solid brown lump, and you had to warm it up in a double pan prior to use...


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2021)

My compost bin (a large wooden box, without a lid) contained very soggy compost. How does freeze drying work? 

I took the lid off the water butt and discovered that ice makes interesting patterns under the surface. Rather like the shape of leaves at a angle of 45 degrees. Is there is a scientific name for that?

Is there a word for "being so interested in ice patterns that you drop your garden trowel into the water butt"?

Fortunately it is a very old one, and will eventually be discovered in the summer.

In other news, the house opposite now has folding scaff at the front. New people moved in down the road on Wednesday.


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, seeings that certain types of glue are still made from bones...
> 
> Gawd, I remember the stink of the animal glue that dad used to use when he ran an upholstery workshop. That smell is just so distinctive. The stuff came as a solid brown lump, and you had to warm it up in a double pan prior to use...





you have just stirred my memory The canal that runs from Market Harbough toFoxton had a glue factory close to the tow path I remember the pong My old wood work teacher always said Croid boilrsd was croid spoiled


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2021)

Anyways, time to go feed the girls, and then time to go feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2021)

Ere! What's going on ? When I try logging on to Cycle chat Cycling Okay keeps jumping in !


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2021)

Apparently the film The Dig (Netflix)has attracted 650.000 views to the British Museum web site re the Sutton Hoo treasures.It certainly seems to have attracted a lot of attention even in people who had no particular interest in ancient history


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2021)

Hopefully might get some jobs done tomorrow but then might not


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Hopefully might get some jobs done tomorrow but then might not


I have nothing planned apart from getting up early for the cricket so the likelihood of me getting any jobs done is pretty close to zero. Naps may play a part in the day's unfolding....


----------



## Jenkins (12 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Apparently the film The Dig (Netflix)has attracted 650.000 views to the British Museum web site re the Sutton Hoo treasures.It certainly seems to have attracted a lot of attention even in people who had no particular interest in ancient history


Sutton Hoo is less than 15 miles by road from me. I've never been!


----------



## Jenkins (12 Feb 2021)

Domestics day today - changed the bedding, two loads of washing done, carpets vacuumed & kitchen floor steam mopped. 

The nearst thing to excitement today was someone from further up the road getting stuck in the ruts in the sheet ice on the corner outside mine. An attempt to push it failed as nobody could get any traction and kept slipping on the ice. We ended up having to break the ice on the road with spades & garden forks.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Feb 2021)

One final & slightly less mundane bit of news - I've had the text confirming I can have a Covid 19 jab and already booked in for the first available slot on February 25th at 9am 

Somebody must be doing something right as I'm in the 8th group (55 & over) of 9 initially listed for the jab.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, seeings that certain types of glue are still made from bones...
> 
> Gawd, I remember the stink of the animal glue that dad used to use when he ran an upholstery workshop. That smell is just so distinctive. The stuff came as a solid brown lump, and you had to warm it up in a double pan prior to use...


Still available, if you need it!


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Still available, if you need it!



I've still got a pot of it on the back shelf in the garage.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

I've just finished cutting out the first layer for the Higman chassis. 

That's it for tonight. Other than glueing some circles of card together.

Time for a  and a biskit, methinks!


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/DZSV08j7VTk



Glad somebody brought that up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Apparently the film The Dig (Netflix)has attracted 650.000 views to the British Museum web site re the Sutton Hoo treasures.It certainly seems to have attracted a lot of attention even in people who had no particular interest in ancient history


I liked the movie. quite a bit more to the story, and the chronology seems a good deal compressed, but I love the story just the same. I live near these, (about 80 miles) and saw them before all the exhibit buildings were built.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dickson_Mounds
and at 150 miles, there's this;
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cahokia


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

Right, time to head off up the wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## gavgav (13 Feb 2021)

Received my first box of Lateral Flow Tests, from work, this week and have done my first swab. Slightly disconcerting feeling, sticking the swab up both nostrils and swirling it around, but quite a simple process to follow and 30 minutes later the results are there. These, or even a quicker version of these, across a good proportion of the population, could be the way to getting fans back in stadiums and concerts......


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've just finished cutting out the first layer for the Higman chassis.
> 
> That's it for tonight. Other than glueing some circles of card together.
> 
> Time for a  and a biskit, methinks!


I'm trying to picture the circles but can't decide in which plane they are in . Are they flat like plates or or standy uppy like a tube ?


----------



## tyred (13 Feb 2021)

I have snow


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2021)

Morning.
It is dry out at the moment . The sun must have some cloud covering it as everywhere seems to be a muted grey colour . I can't see any frost .
I've got to go and have my Jab at 4 this afternoon .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2021)

Oh ! Alice Roberts was talking about Stone Henge on the tv last night . I like listening to her! Can't think why ! 

Anyway it was interesting that they have actually found the quarry where the blue stones came from . How they got them to Salisbury Plain is a different matter .


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2021)

gavgav said:


> Received my first box of Lateral Flow Tests, from work, this week and have done my first swab. Slightly disconcerting feeling, sticking the swab up both nostrils and swirling it around, but quite a simple process



My daughter has to use these due to her work and the first time that she did it she complained that it was in healthy transfering bogie's from one nostril to the other


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2021)

Bright blue sky but no frost in sight but very chilly 
Just fed the birds and smelly cat


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2021)

It happened again ! 

I wish Cycling Okay would pedal off somewhere else !


----------



## Phaeton (13 Feb 2021)

Have to go out & do some work on the kit car, I do hope that wind has dropped, the cold is not bad, but yesterday the wind was biting


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Oh ! Alice Roberts was talking about Stone Henge on the tv last night . I like listening to her! Can't think why !
> 
> Anyway it was interesting that they have actually found the quarry where the blue stones came from . How they got them to Salisbury Plain is a different matter .



That was an interesting program.


----------



## pawl (13 Feb 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Sutton Hoo is less than 15 miles by road from me. I've never been!




I dont live very far from the Battle Of Bosworth site visitor centre.I’ve never been there


----------



## oldwheels (13 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Oh ! Alice Roberts was talking about Stone Henge on the tv last night . I like listening to her! Can't think why !
> 
> Anyway it was interesting that they have actually found the quarry where the blue stones came from . How they got them to Salisbury Plain is a different matter .


According to something I read Stonehenge was pinched from Wales where it was originally erected.
Just a young thing compared to the Orkney circles of course.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> According to something I read Stonehenge was pinched from Wales where it was originally erected.
> Just a young thing compared to the Orkney circles of course.


Yes it is quite interesting . They found what they think was a religious centre up that way from where it all seems to have spread from .
It is amazing to think how much effort they put into things in those days.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2021)

oldwheels said:


> According to something I read Stonehenge was pinched from Wales where it was originally erected.
> Just a young thing compared to the Orkney circles of course.



How do you pinch lots of 25ton stones without someone noticing?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2021)

I've decided to change the Saturday routine. I'm a morning person so I'm much more awake before about 2pm. On previous Saturdays I've generally felt guilty about the general mess of the apartment so I tidied up first and did "sensible things" which meant I wasn't at my best in the afternoon.
In the last few weeks I've started ignoring housework and doing creative stuff like making models and blogging in the morning, then cleaning in the afternoon, which works much better.
I just thought you'd like to know...


----------



## Phaeton (13 Feb 2021)

It's cold out


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Feb 2021)

I think Alice Roberts has an excellent presentation style and makes history interesting for those who might otherwise not be that bothered.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> How do you pinch lots of 25ton stones without someone noticing?


They were the smaller 1or 2 ton ones, the blue stones and not the Sarsen stones. The big ones came from Marlborough way, about 18 miles which is still a long way to shift 25 to 30 tons each !

I don't think apathy had been invented in those days !


----------



## DCLane (13 Feb 2021)

I have a working oven = hot dinners.

Two new skills learnt; how to replace an oven fan and repair an oven hinge.

If my university ever work out I've been faking my ability to teach marketing for the past 20 years there _might_ be a second career here.


----------



## gbb (13 Feb 2021)

Just got my vaccine invite via my medical practice. Monday afternoon it is then. At 63, I ddidnt think I fell into the latest age group to be called (65 to 69) so maybe its the TB thing that's brought it forward.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2021)

I need 2 x m8 x 85mm bolts and nobody locally has any


----------



## Phaeton (13 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is amazing to think how much effort they put into things in those days.


It's amazing how much money in the form of grants/funding scholars can get their hands on to pursue their hobby, oops sorry serious scientific exploration.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> It's amazing how much money in the form of grants/funding scholars can get their hands on to pursue their hobby, oops sorry serious scientific exploration.


What I was talking about was our ancestors.

You wouldn't get people doing that these days.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2021)

I'm all excited . A Scalextric Lotus 49 body that I bought has arrived . When I compared the body with the one I carved from a piece of wood they look pretty much the same . I carved the body using some model plans from the 60's.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2021)

Chilly walk around the block , time for a ginsters (other makes are available)


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2021)

Todays excitement was a trip to the green grocers and the butcher. 15 minute wait in a queue outside the butchers ! Yikes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Feb 2021)

-16C here, and a little snow. Snow this dry can be moved with a broom or leaf blower.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Feb 2021)

good morning from snowville


----------



## postman (13 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Have to go out & do some work on the kit car,


I hate the pre text thing on my tablet,it puts words down before I have finished typing so I know you meant a kit kat.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Feb 2021)

Just to keep you in loop I'm making a roasted garlic soup. It's my first go at it. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They were the smaller 1or 2 ton ones, the blue stones and not the Sarsen stones. The big ones came from Marlborough way, about 18 miles which is still a long way to shift 25 to 30 tons each !
> 
> I don't think apathy had been invented in those days !



Even so, if you can't even leave your 2 ton bluestone for five minutes around without some opportunist sneaking over with 150 of their mates, 74 tree trunks, and sixteen oxen; and pilfering them, what is the world coming to?


----------



## postman (13 Feb 2021)

Miss P has done a week of training in York,can now continue her training from home.So we have turned the little bedroom into her office.You want to see the quality equipment she has come home with.She can and she is going to pick up a monitor from Pc Weld on Monday and work will pay for it.I think she might have this job for a while.Mrs P heard someone on the radio saying 200,000 people might lose jobs before this is over.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Feb 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Just to keep you in loop I'm making a roasted garlic soup. It's my first go at it.


How do you roast soup, does it not fall through the grill rails?


----------



## postman (13 Feb 2021)

Last night I was on this tablet,looking at Accurist watches,when I turned it on today and logged on to CC the top banner running across the page was about watches.We are being watched.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> How do you roast soup, does it not fall through the grill rails?



Not if you freeze it first,... I think.


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Last night I was on this tablet,looking at Accurist watches,when I turned it on today and logged on to CC the top banner running across the page was about watches.We are being watched.



I'm damn sure google also monitors your microphone - folk in the office have commented the same - you can be discussing 'something' then when browsing the internet, the adverts seem to pop up.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

Cold, occasionally sunny and very breezy here chez Casa Witty. 

The wind is absolutely brutal, so I am not going outside.  It's even too cold to do anything in the garage. But I finished off making the oxtail soup this morning, and had a big bowl of it for lunch with two slices of wholemeal toast. It is absolutely lush!  And appropriate to start off the Year of the Ox 

I have some paperwork to do this afternoon, and then I will carry on working on the Higman.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'm trying to picture the circles but can't decide in which plane they are in . Are they flat like plates or or standy uppy like a tube ?



Flat, like plates, but with a hole in the middle, and graduated in size. Basically, the sidewalls of the tyres, which I will then sand down to a curved profile.

Three wheels are now completely built, with two of them still needing various degrees of sanding. And the last wheel is half built.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Just to keep you in loop I'm making a roasted garlic soup. It's my first go at it.
> 
> Wish me luck.



Oooh, lovely!  Will swap a bowl of that for a bowl of home made oxtail...


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Last night I was on this tablet,looking at Accurist watches,when I turned it on today and logged on to CC the top banner running across the page was about watches.We are being watched.



Hmm...

On my Book of Faces feed the other night, I had adverts for scale model F1 cars, various Durex products, Colemans mustard and a she wee. 

Go figure.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oooh, lovely!  Will swap a bowl of that for a bowl of home made oxtail...



I do indeed have a spare bowl. 

I'll freeze it and get the trebuchet ready. 
It'll roast and fly nicely if frozen.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Feb 2021)

Any Bristol City fans here?







Didn't think so.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2021)

I've been and had my Jab. There were a lot of people there. I couldn't help laughing as it looked like people were having both jabs the same day as the queue curled round from the front right round to the beginning again .
I've had the Oxford version .


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

I am having a  and sharing my bag of crisps with Madam Poppy.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've been and had my Jab. There were a lot of people there. I couldn't help laughing as it looked like people were having both jabs the same day as the queue curled round from the front right round to the beginning again .
> I've had the Oxford version .


Were they socialising distancing, talking to my SIL earlier, she passed a testing centre in Sheffield yesterday & they were queuing outside in groups with no masks.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've decided to change the Saturday routine. I'm a morning person so I'm much more awake before about 2pm. On previous Saturdays I've generally felt guilty about the general mess of the apartment so I tidied up first and did "sensible things" which meant I wasn't at my best in the afternoon.
> In the last few weeks I've started ignoring housework and doing creative stuff like making models and blogging in the morning, then cleaning in the afternoon, which works much better.
> I jus thought you'd like to know...



I'm totally the opposite. Very definitely NOT a morning person, so I tend to leave the creative stuff (writing, painting etc) till the evening and do the cr*p I don't like doing early doors to get it out of the way. 

Except for cooking. I'm happy to cook any time


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> I do indeed have a spare bowl.
> 
> I'll freeze it and get the trebuchet ready.
> It'll roast and fly nicely if frozen.



So that's what boinged off the roof and landed in the drain...


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> So that's what boinged off the roof and landed in the drain...



Soz...


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Soz...



Any chance of the recipe though? I'd like to try that.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Any chance of the recipe though? I'd like to try that.



2 bulbs of garlic, skin on , slice the top off, drizzle a bit of olive oil over, stick in a foil parcel. Roast until soft, 30-40 mins @180c.

Large onion chopped. 
Fry the onion off low and slow. Add a litre of chicken stock and a pot of single cream, simmer for 10m. squeeze the soft garlic puree out into the pot, add a couple of slices of bread that you have cut up into cubes. Another 5 mins on the simmer. 

Then blitz it up until smooth. 

Seasoning as you go of course and I served mine with parmesan on top with buttered French stick.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> 2 bulbs of garlic, skin on , slice the top off, drizzle a bit of olive oil over, stick in a foil parcel. Roast until soft, 30-40 mins @180c.
> 
> Large onion chopped.
> Fry the onion off low and slow. Add a litre of chicken stock and a pot of single cream, simmer for 10m. squeeze the soft garlic puree out into the pot, add a couple of slices of bread that you have cut up into cubes. Another 5 mins on the simmer.
> ...



Ta muchly.  I shall have a crack at that at some point as it sounds really good. (And good at enforcing social distancing  )


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

Had Spanish omelette and toast for supper. Very nice it was too


----------



## DCLane (13 Feb 2021)

The bike I picked up yesterday for my neighbour is a no-go. Firstly I forgot he was significantly taller than me. Secondly he's got one from the depot he works at.

So I'm left with an old MTB that'll go on eBay tomorrow. Looks like this but now cleaned / de-rusted / greased / adjusted ...


----------



## Jenkins (13 Feb 2021)

Note to self for furture reference. When pushing a heavy bike on sheet ice and the bike slarts to slide, just let go of it. If you don't, it will drag you down and make you fall over as well.


----------



## DCLane (13 Feb 2021)

@Jenkins - that was my approach riding alongside the canal this week. Last time I tried to stay on whilst it slid towards the canal ... with very damp results. This week I got off fast and grabbed it - although that was on mud rather than snow or ice.

Try some spiked / studded tyres: I can recommend them having been riding over ice and snow with no issues this year.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> @Jenkins - that was my approach riding alongside the canal this week. Last time I tried to stay on whilst it slid towards the canal ... with very damp results. This week I got off fast and grabbed it.
> 
> Try some spiked / studded tyres: I can recommend them having been riding over ice and snow with no issues this year.


I was pushing the bike down the road to see if it got any better or rideable further on - it didn't so I started to turn round but the bike went the other way, I didn't let go and went down with it. No damage except to my pride. We don't get enough snow & ice round here to make studded tyres viable. This week has been an exception and, while some residential areas & country lanes are still unrideable due to the ice (until Monday's thaw) the main roads are perfectly clear & dry.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Jenkins (13 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and MOTD


At least you won't have to watch Arsenal lose again.

(until MOTD2 on Sunday)


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2021)

Jenkins said:


> At least you won't have to watch Arsenal lose again.
> 
> (until MOTD2 on Sunday)



Oi!!! 

At least Spurs lost...


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

Time for another  and a biskit or two.

I am getting better at putting a fine bead of glue on small parts.

Still haven't glued myself to anything yet, but there have been a few near misses.


----------



## Magpies (14 Feb 2021)

Good morning all. Chinese New Year was on Friday - long weekend to celebrate the coming Year of the Ox.


----------



## Magpies (14 Feb 2021)

Twelve weeks now since I left the UK - travel remains very difficult. But there's been plenty of cycling on my new patch already 
And a few exotic sights like this (oriental pied hornbill swallowing a mantis) as further compensation


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> @Jenkins - that was my approach riding alongside the canal this week. Last time I tried to stay on whilst it slid towards the canal ... with very damp results. This week I got off fast and grabbed it - although that was on mud rather than snow or ice.
> 
> Try some spiked / studded tyres: I can recommend them having been riding over ice and snow with no issues this year.



I've found myself using the spike equipped bike for support on ice: I certainly feel much safer riding with the spikes on ice then I do walking.


----------



## 12boy (14 Feb 2021)

I remember going down a hill on sheet ice with studded tires and having to stop at the light. Then, per usual, put my right foot down to wait for the green, and felt my boot keep sliding away on the ice until over I went. Hadn 't thought through stopping when my feet would get no traction or trying to stand up afterward.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> I remember going down a hill on sheet ice with studded tires and having to stop at the light. Then, per usual, put my right foot down to wait for the green, and felt my boot keep sliding away on the ice until over I went. Hadn 't thought through stopping when my feet would get no traction or trying to stand up afterward.



Yup. been there, done that...


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Were they socialising distancing, talking to my SIL earlier, she passed a testing centre in Sheffield yesterday & they were queuing outside in groups with no masks.


Yes we were distancing, that's what helped to make the queue longer. There were a lot of people there.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2021)

Morning .
I think I'm having cider fecks from the vaccine. I got up in the night and I could hear a booming sound a bit like a tube train going through the underground . My ears feel like two diaphragms that are popping in and out reacting to any slight pressure change .
I've taken some parrots.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2021)

I'm sorry but my wife is listening to an American who was so ill that he found a miracle medical treatment that he has to tell everyone about it . Apparently it had no lasting effect on his vocal chords or his ability to talk for hours. 

I soon turn off when they go on and on and on .
I never get to hear what they are trying to sell me as I soon lose interest .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2021)

It's strange! That cat in the mirror knows exactly the same moves that Georgie does when he tries to out fox it !


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2021)

Morning y'all
Just been outside to feed the birds and I can honestly say it's still chilly out there. 
First cuppa went down well.
And the cat enjoyed his breakfast .
So all in all not a bad start to the day .


----------



## Phaeton (14 Feb 2021)

We have a poorly cat again, it managed to spend Friday night outside, it slipped out unnoticed, when it came back in yesterday morning it had a cut/scratch on it's head. It ate it's breakfast then has slept since, last night as we were about to go to bed my wife went to stroke it & it seemed to almost cry out in pain when you touch it's back. So whether it's got into a fight & been bitten on it's back we're not sure. Come down this morning, it looked up at me & then curled back up, put a few treats near it which it has ignored. So looks like we'll be on the phone to the vets tomorrow if t doesn't pick up.

Had dogs for 40 years & they have cost me virtually nothing with the vets, this cat in 5 years must have cost me nearly £1K


----------



## tyred (14 Feb 2021)

Some guy on the radio informs me that it's St. Valentine's Day. Not sure what that means


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Feb 2021)

tyred said:


> Some guy on the radio informs me that it's St. Valentine's Day. Not sure what that means


I’m hoping it means my wife will be buying me a new bike...

I’m not getting my hopes up though.

I’m not that daft. Just overly optimistic.


----------



## gbb (14 Feb 2021)

Spent yesterday evening building 2x bug houses for the grandkids.
Who designs this stuff !!!!. Impossibly fiddly, 1mm dowels, matching holes in the parts either out of place or virtually impossible to find, the kind of stuff you'd likely end up throwing against the wall in a fit of pique.
Done now, they can paint them today, all a bit premature perhaps.
(Official support bubble, 1x child under one year old, provide support for their mum and dad as the eldest has adhd and is....very hard work and demanding)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Feb 2021)

Well, the news from Chennai is excellent for India.


----------



## gbb (14 Feb 2021)

I was going to wash the car this morning, absolutely covered in road salt residue. Then I walked to the shops....jeez it's cold. Bogger the car, couple more days wont hurt.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2021)

gbb said:


> *Who designs this stuff* !!!!. Impossibly fiddly, 1mm dowels, matching holes in the parts either out of place or virtually impossible to find, the kind of stuff you'd likely end up throwing against the wall in a fit of pique.



From what I've seen, people who work exclusively with CAD packages and have little experience how tools and wood work in reality. I have a customer who makes very nice looking tables for children ("Inspired by Montesori pedagogy") made to a design that looks very chic using the wrong joins, in the wrong places and the wrong materials...



gbb said:


> (Official support bubble, 1x child under one year old, provide support for their mum and dad as the eldest has adhd and is....very hard work and demanding)



Much respect to you. We had a few kids with ADHD at the city farm I used to work at: it's the ideal place as they can relax for a few hours. It was often the place where kids came when they were trying to get off medication.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> We have a poorly cat again, it managed to spend Friday night outside, it slipped out unnoticed, when it came back in yesterday morning it had a cut/scratch on it's head. It ate it's breakfast then has slept since, last night as we were about to go to bed my wife went to stroke it & it seemed to almost cry out in pain when you touch it's back. So whether it's got into a fight & been bitten on it's back we're not sure. Come down this morning, it looked up at me & then curled back up, put a few treats near it which it has ignored. So looks like we'll be on the phone to the vets tomorrow if t doesn't pick up.
> 
> Had dogs for 40 years & they have cost me virtually nothing with the vets, this cat in 5 years must have cost me nearly £1K


Oh bless poor pussy this is why ours is a house cat , still costs us a fortune


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2021)

Looking a possible local employers, one proudly claims to be have "Boris Certification". The mind boggles.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Oh bless poor pussy this is why ours is a house cat , still costs us a fortune


We've thought hard about it & it was okay when it first came in, it jumped up onto the utility workside & woofed down 1.2 sachet of food. 

It's only since yesterday afternoon it's gone all mardy, it nearly fell off the back of the sofa when it fell asleep catching the heat from the radiator. We're wondering if it twisted & hurt itself, it's clearly in pain on it's back somewhere just before it's hind legs. It's had a few treats & is now just curled up looking sorry for itself, it's fur is sticking out roughly where we think the injury maybe, but as with cats there's no way to examine. I can see this ending up with a call to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’m hoping it means my wife will be buying me a new bike...


I thought the whole thing was supposed to be about unrequited feelings, so unfortunately does that not rule your wife out?


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I thought the whole thing was supposed to be about unrequited feelings, so unfortunately does that not rule your wife out?


I think not. Mrs. GA would not feel good about not receiving a valentine and some strawberry iced cookies on St. Valentines' Day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2021)

-21C and about another inch of snow, the snow sparkles at this temperature.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2021)

St. Valentine today, George Washingtons' Birthday on Monday, and Mardi Gras on Tuesday.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2021)

+2 here in Hamtun. At this rate, the birdbath will be defrosted soon! 

🐦


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2021)

I've been out and looked at our water butt, its full and frozen solid, our house plants will have to have tap water this time.


----------



## gbb (14 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Much respect to you. We had a few kids with ADHD at the city farm I used to work at: it's the ideal place as they can relax for a few hours. It was often the place where kids came when they were trying to get off medication.


Thanks. He is 7 and come into the family at 2. Even at that age i knew he would be 'difficult', but needs care, love and attention. When hes 'on one', he jiggles, cant sit still, uses a different tone of voice, almost mechanical, quite annoying, he is very difficult for his mum but actually quite good for us (she had a poor upbringing herself and IMHO, lacks the wherewithal to deal with him ) so we step in modestly regularly, two of the three kids will stay with us for a couple days, give mum and dad respite.
Boundaries and expectations help a lot....but it is hard.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2021)

Time for a walk


----------



## rockyroller (14 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> +2 here in Hamtun. At this rate, the birdbath will be defrosted soon!
> 
> 🐦


this year I've been filling 2 inverted Frisbees, on our stone wall, near the bird feeder. unfortunately, I can't even find them now to remove the ice & refill with liquid water. for a while I playing with the idea of setting up a bird fountain, or a stagnant bird bath w/ a heating prong to keep it liquid


----------



## rockyroller (14 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> St. Valentine today, George Washingtons' Birthday on Monday, and Mardi Gras on Tuesday.


cheers!


----------



## rockyroller (14 Feb 2021)

Wifey & I got out for drinks at a local brew pub. some ppl were inside but we opted to hang by the firepit & chatted up the small crowd. wound up making a date to go back Wednesday nite




this place is usually hopping on a Saturday night. but the frigid cold & recent snow put a damper on that. there's also a shoveled patio w/ gas heater lamps 




I think this should be my new shed office


----------



## rockyroller (14 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> First cuppa went down well.
> And the cat enjoyed his breakfast .
> So all in all not a bad start to the day .


that's where I'm at right now, but gotta rally for a 1/2 day of work soon. tulips for Wifey later


----------



## rockyroller (14 Feb 2021)

any of yooz have igloo dining near ya? that's what Wifey wants me to find! agh! they're all booked up! 





apparently there some pretty ones on the waterfront, somehwere, as well. the hunt continues


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Feb 2021)

I've just eaten an extraordinarily good bacon sandwich.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

Overcast, cold, very windy and attempting to rain here chez Casa Reynard.

I prepared some stuffed mushrooms for tonight's supper (stuffed with cream cheese, chives and garlic, and topped with parmesan crumb) and I worked on my model. It is still too cold to spend any length of time in the garage, so I've been adding the wire pegs to the chassis.

Oxtail soup for lunch shortly


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> From what I've seen, people who work exclusively with CAD packages and have little experience how tools and wood work in reality. I have a customer who makes very nice looking tables for children ("Inspired by Montesori pedagogy") made to a design that looks very chic using the wrong joins, in the wrong places and the wrong materials...



Ah yes... The gap between theory and practice...


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> We've thought hard about it & it was okay when it first came in, it jumped up onto the utility workside & woofed down 1.2 sachet of food.
> 
> It's only since yesterday afternoon it's gone all mardy, it nearly fell off the back of the sofa when it fell asleep catching the heat from the radiator. We're wondering if it twisted & hurt itself, it's clearly in pain on it's back somewhere just before it's hind legs. It's had a few treats & is now just curled up looking sorry for itself, it's fur is sticking out roughly where we think the injury maybe, but as with cats there's no way to examine. I can see this ending up with a call to the vet tomorrow.



I'd go to the vet anyway.

I'd rather look stupid than not go and end up with a serious issue. Could've also been hit by a car - if you can check the claws to see if they're frayed...

Please give Poorly Cat a gentle chin tickle from me.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

Valentine's day... Nothing doing says this singleton. 

My heart and I don't talk very much anymore. It's easier that way.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> -21C and about another inch of snow, the snow sparkles at this temperature.


That's almost summer weather compared to here


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Just been outside to feed the birds and I can honestly say it's still chilly out there.
> First cuppa went down well.
> And the cat enjoyed his breakfast .
> So all in all not a bad start to the day .



You put out bird food in order attract the cats breakfast?

Bit 'arsh.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> You put out bird food in order attract the cats breakfast?
> 
> Bit 'arsh.


Saves us feeding him


----------



## 12boy (14 Feb 2021)

-31C here this am, with a wind chill of -42. My little 16 yr old Rat Terrier doesn't like going out for a squat so much. Now she is lying on her feather blanket on the couch next to me, mumbling and grumbling to herself like Ratties do. It will slowly warm up this week to seasonal temps and some biking will be done. I hope.
Be safe, well and warm.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Saves us feeding him



Fair dues, and of course a bit of stale bread and some seeds will be way cheaper that cat food. 

That's blue sky thinking.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Fair dues, and of course a bit of stale bread and some seeds will be way cheaper that cat food.
> 
> That's blue sky thinking.


He is a total house cat and if a bird squalked at him he would run a Mile .
He gets cat food and nothing else


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> He is a total house cat and if a bird squalked at him he would run a Mile .
> He gets cat food and nothing else



I know.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

It is raining outside.

Am sat by the fire listening to Arsenal v Leeds.

Almost time for a  and a smackerel of something.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah yes... The gap between theory and practice...



Yup.

And you can imagine the result if you try to suggest a change...


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yup.
> 
> And you can imagine the result if you try to suggest a change...



Well, the various possible results...

Got taught all the steps in the design process, from concept, to drawing, to materials selection, stress analysis (where applicable) and then, finally, the making thereof back when I did my engineering undergrad. I still work that way whenever I make stuff.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> St. Valentine today, George Washingtons' Birthday on Monday, and Mardi Gras on Tuesday.


Do a Grouch a Favor Day, 16th February.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> that's where I'm at right now, but gotta rally for a 1/2 day of work soon. tulips for Wifey later


Seems a fair exchange.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, the various possible results...
> 
> Got taught all the steps in the design process, from concept, to drawing, to materials selection, stress analysis (where applicable) and then, finally, the making thereof back when I did my engineering undergrad. I still work that way whenever I make stuff.


You couldn't design us a goalkeeper, could you?


----------



## postman (14 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You couldn't design us a goalkeeper, could you?


I just dont understand why keeps push balls away when making saves,catch the bleedin thing,and why for gawds sake they are involved in defending dribbling the ball,they have ten out field players to get the ball.More and more keepers make a hash of clearing the ball I give up,They should be holding Arsenal not three down,I give up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> I just dont understand why keeps push balls away when making saves,catch the bleedin thing,and why for gawds sake they are involved in defending dribbling the ball,they have ten out field players to get the ball.More and more keepers make a hash of clearing the ball I give up,They should be holding Arsenal not three down,I give up.


Er, 4 down!


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You couldn't design us a goalkeeper, could you?



Leno's not the best template... I wish we didn't let Emi Martinez go...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do a Grouch a Favor Day, 16th February.



What favour can I do for you on Tuesday @classic33 ?


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Feb 2021)

Mind. Blown.

I like Sudoku, so I watch this channel quite a lot and I'm impressed by the two guys who run it - but this guest is just amazing!


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> What favour can I do for you on Tuesday @classic33 ?


Surprise me!


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

Pfeg, what did I tell you? Leno's not a good template for a keeper...


classic33 said:


> Surprise me!



You'll probably end up with bacon and eggs...


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Pfeg, what did I tell you? Leno's not a good template for a keeper...
> 
> 
> You'll probably end up with bacon and eggs...


For breakfast!!


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> For breakfast!!



Indeed.

Babylon 5... S3 ep8 - Messages from Earth


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Babylon 5... S3 ep8 - Messages from Earth


That'll do me, but it'll not be a surprise now


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Leno's not the best template... I wish we didn't let Emi Martinez go...


Best favour we ever did for Aston Villa. Their gain was our loss 

He deserved to keep his place in the team and let Leno fight to get it back.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Feb 2021)

I'd like to give a shout out to Leeds today though. Never give up do they? Fair play to 'em!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I'd like to give a shout out to Leeds today though. Never give up do they? Fair play to 'em!


While I was sitting here looking for positives, I decided that Leeds are pretty good entertainment for neutrals. I was expecting something much more dour when they got promoted.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Best favour we ever did for Aston Villa. Their gain was our loss
> 
> He deserved to keep his place in the team and let Leno fight to get it back.



Agreed. I do believe we both discussed and agreed on this very topic late last season - even before we let Emi go...


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I'd like to give a shout out to Leeds today though. Never give up do they? Fair play to 'em!



Actually, it sounded like a banging match going by the radio commentary. Looking forward to watching this on MOTD.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> While I was sitting here looking for positives, I decided that Leeds are pretty good entertainment for neutrals. I was expecting something much more dour when they got promoted.



Indeed. They've been brilliant value for the neutrals. Bielsa brings something different to the game IMHO.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

Anyways, it's almost time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> any of yooz have igloo dining near ya? that's what Wifey wants me to find! agh! they're all booked up!
> View attachment 573925
> 
> apparently there some pretty ones on the waterfront, somehwere, as well. the hunt continues


Snow, made into blocks, covered with water =1 igloo.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2021)

I made pizza for lunch. Pepperoni and pesto with sauce and mozzarella.
9 people at mass, and probably less at the grocery store, near our forecast daily high of -17C, or1F.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Surprise me!



*Boo!*

Did it work?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Babylon 5... S3 ep8 - Messages from Earth



And we'll all watch him eat it...


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> *Boo!*
> 
> Did it work?


Nay lad

And it's not the right day!


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2021)

We had a big train derailment in town yesterday morning. I'd have pictures, but I did not wish to get in the way, as it happened in Uptown. Now a derailed train car has caught fire, I am told.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> *Boo!*
> 
> Did it work?



Err... Shouldn't that be **BOOM** instead? 

Seeings we're on Ivanova-isms anyway...


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> And we'll all watch him eat it...



Given that we've all had the same thing for breakfast for three years...


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

Anyways, supper's ready...


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2021)

I wonder what oddities will raise up tonight


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Err... Shouldn't that be **BOOM** instead?
> 
> Seeings we're on Ivanova-isms anyway...



No boom today, boom tomorrow...


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> No boom today, boom tomorrow...


No tiara.
You can't be serious!


----------



## randynewmanscat (14 Feb 2021)

Raclette lunch at neighbours, like eating lead pies. 
Simon Reeve Incredible Journeys is on the box, depressing stuff looking at a stratified lasagne like beach composed of polytunnel shreds, various plastic and sand.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> No boom today, boom tomorrow...



As Jinxo leaves the station in the season 1 episode, "Grail" 

I just hope my chair isn't being moved down the hall, across the station and into the fusion reactor...


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2021)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2021)

Hamburger casserole time.
-19C.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2021)

Right, bed for me, methinks.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, bed for me, methinks.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2021)

Good morning. Time for breakfast.

Then I find out what the road conditions are like...


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2021)

Just removed this block of ice from the bucket of water that we keep for those things that don't move.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Feb 2021)

Get your shorts, t-shirts and flip-flops out! Today’s temperature is forecast with a high of 11C!


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2021)

Morning.
The weather here is lovely and 'orrible! It's grey and raining.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Get your shorts, t-shirts and flip-flops out! Today’s temperature is forecast with a high of 11C!


Crazy weather variations


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Raclette lunch at neighbours, like eating lead pies.
> Simon Reeve Incredible Journeys is on the box, depressing stuff looking at a stratified lasagne like beach composed of polytunnel shreds, various plastic and sand.


And exposing the harsh conditions the workers are having to endure working in them .


----------



## Phaeton (15 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Get your shorts, t-shirts and flip-flops out! Today’s temperature is forecast with a high of 11C!


Hopefully that East wind will have dropped



Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> The weather here is lovely and 'orrible! It's grey and raining.


Much the same here


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2021)

Ooh! I'm angry with the cat food that we are using . Felix kitten . The first box we had was actual shredded meat. The second box which we bought which looked identical is mainly reconsecrated chunks in jelly.  Cats only eat the jelly and leave the chunks. 
The manufacturer seems to have hit upon the ideal recipe to boost sales by forcing owners to bin most of the food .


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! I'm angry with the cat food that we are using . Felix kitten . The first box we had was actual shredded meat. The second box which we bought which looked identical is mainly reconsecrated chunks in jelly.  Cats only eat the jelly and leave the chunks.
> The manufacturer seems to have hit upon the ideal recipe to boost sales by forcing owners to bin most of the food .


Maybe you need to get another cat.. One that only eats the lumps would be handy!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2021)

One of the blueberries that I put in my porage, this morning, still had the stalk on it 🤯

Luckily, I spotted it before I ate it..


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Maybe you need to get another cat.. One that only eats the lumps would be handy!


I think the cat would have to be dog shaped as cats don't like those chunks.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I think the cat would have to be dog shaped as cats don't like those chunks.


My dog used to think it was a cat as it was brought up with two of them. It looked really silly attempting to climb trees 😂


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2021)

It has turned foggy here now . The sun is trying to break through .

I just noticed that my car's windscreen looks like the wipers have just cleared the screen . I was wondering why ? Is it wear? Or is the glass beyond the sweep of the wipers dirtier than the area swept ?


----------



## Phaeton (15 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My dog used to think it was a cat as it was brought up with two of them. It looked really silly attempting to climb trees 😂


Was once on the roof of my shed refelting it, when our Springer Spaniel came up the ladder & stood on the roof with me, she could get up but couldn't get back down.

On a cat note, got a Vat's appointment at 9:45 need to go into the loft & get the cage down.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2021)

At last the bird bath is unfrozen .


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2021)

Sat at home waiting for the windscreen man to come and change SWMBO's windscreen after it cracked on Friday. Yes, I'm at home working but ... 

£180 for a windscreen with sensor can't be bad. He builds it from scratch; selects the glass from his truck, cuts it out and adds any sensors needed, then fits it. Oh, and cash only.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> At last the bird bath is unfrozen .


Same here! And the hosepipe, too.. 
I'm going to wash my bicycle this afternoon and it won't freeze solid in the shed afterwards 👍🏼


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Mind. Blown.
> 
> I like Sudoku, so I watch this channel quite a lot and I'm impressed by the two guys who run it - but this guest is just amazing!



I'm a bit of a sudoku addict too and I bumped into that site a few weeks ago. As well as the astonishing mental agility that woman has, there's also great physical coordination to get the numbers in so quickly.


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! I'm angry with the cat food that we are using . Felix kitten . The first box we had was actual shredded meat. The second box which we bought which looked identical is mainly reconsecrated chunks in jelly.  Cats only eat the jelly and leave the chunks.
> The manufacturer seems to have hit upon the ideal recipe to boost sales by forcing owners to bin most of the food .



That's Felix as good as it looks - ours will only eat that one, not the normal felix.


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2021)

Positively tropical outside.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Feb 2021)

Vet found a puncture wound on the cat, luckily at the side & not on the actual spine, probably from a claw, given antibiotics, only an hour ago & it seems to have picked up already.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Feb 2021)

-18C and a chance of 6-8 inches of snow today. Warming up through the week to a balmy 0C by Sunday.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2021)

On our local news programme it featured some police peeps . I was wondering if you were to take part in a line out if you would have to wear face masks !


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2021)

Bright, breezy, occasionally sunny and very spring-like here chez Casa Reynard. Madam Lexi even went out this morning! Madam Poppy tells me it's not April yet.

Still much too cold in the garage to do very much - that will have to wait a while, and everything outside is sopping wet. But i have done some paperwork and a load of laundry and a bit on my model.

Time for lunch!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Get your shorts, t-shirts and flip-flops out! Today’s temperature is forecast with a high of 11C!


The ambient temperature is 11C as predicted  Unfortunately, the wind did not get the memo


----------



## Phaeton (15 Feb 2021)

Cat is still unhappy, well at least with me, as soon as I walk into the room it goes & hides  maybe it wasn't the other cat that inflicted the injuries maybe it was me taking it to the vets.


----------



## fossyant (15 Feb 2021)

Our rescue Leo had a sore patch of skin above his tail yesterday, not helped by him overly licking it. Applied 'cat' tea tree oil spray on area and it appears fine today.

In other news, I've had to turn the heating off in the shed office !!!


----------



## rockyroller (15 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> In other news, I've had to turn the heating off in the shed office !!!


monumental!


----------



## tyred (15 Feb 2021)

Superglue is excellent for sticking everything except the two items that you actually want to stick together...


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> On our local news programme it featured some police peeps . I was wondering if you were to take part in a line out if you would have to wear face masks !


You mean ID parade*. Most, if not all forces have moved onto VIPER now.

(*Auto correct put paraskavedekatriaphobia.)


----------



## 12boy (15 Feb 2021)

The warmup has begun. -14 C this am and later -5C. Perhaps a ride later may be had. Yoga, resistance training and trudging around outside in -22C are ok, but a good ride is my preference by a long shot. It is sunny this morning, and the air is so clear you can almost count the trees on the mountain 6 miles south. Over the last few months I have been fooling around with a 92 Bianchi Nyala I found at the balefill, and I have a set of wheels with studded snow tires I am eager to try. As that horny dog Ben Franklin used to say, "The only difference between men and boys is the cost of their toys."


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2021)

The new BBC afternoon programme about "do it yourself " has filled me with ideas. Just think ! With a bit of 1/8 th welding rod you can make some handy hooks to hang things from. Your bike's handlebars and crossbar would make the ideal place to hang your favourite mug or dustpan and brush from ! . I can't wait for the next programme .


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Vet found a puncture wound on the cat, luckily at the side & not on the actual spine, probably from a claw, given antibiotics, only an hour ago & it seems to have picked up already.



Good.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2021)

tyred said:


> Superglue is excellent for sticking everything except the two items that you actually want to stick together...



Tell me about it!  I've had a few gluey *eek* moments of late. Including a near miss with a tube of glue and my fingers...


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2021)

I have misplaced an 8 inch length of wire.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2021)

Might get a ride in later just need to decide what bike ?


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Might get a ride in later just need to decide what bike ?



A red one?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> A red one?


Could do but current favourite is one of the orange ones


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2021)

I've only got three more wire pegs to fit to the chassis (I've done 11, plus the 12 reinforcing bits of wire), and then I can cut out the layers for the other half.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Could do but current favourite is one of the orange ones



Then pick the one that puts the biggest smile on your face when you ride it


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The new BBC afternoon programme about "do it yourself " has filled me with ideas. Just think ! With a bit of 1/8 th welding rod you can make some handy hooks to hang things from. Your bike's handlebars and crossbar would make the ideal place to hang your favourite mug or dustpan and brush from ! . I can't wait for the next programme .


I've a few(four stone) welding rods sat doing nothing, how many can I sell you?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2021)

I gave my CX a decent wash and dry, this morning and then went for a lovely.... 




Walk.. 😂


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Then pick the one that puts the biggest smile on your face when you ride it


They all do that thankfully


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> They all do that thankfully



So, which one did you pick in the end? The blue one?


----------



## randynewmanscat (15 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! I'm angry with the cat food that we are using . Felix kitten . The first box we had was actual shredded meat. The second box which we bought which looked identical is mainly reconsecrated chunks in jelly.  Cats only eat the jelly and leave the chunks.
> The manufacturer seems to have hit upon the ideal recipe to boost sales by forcing owners to bin most of the food .


The internet is awash with tales of cats who lick the jelly or gravy and leave the rest, no self respecting public forum would be without this observation.
The most infuriated express deep regret at ever giving their cats a taste of the crack snacks like Temptations, most say they feel doomed.
I recognise their anguish.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> The internet is awash with tales of cats who lick the jelly or gravy and leave the rest, no self respecting public forum would be without this observation.
> The most infuriated express deep regret at ever giving their cats a taste of the crack snacks like Temptations, most say they feel doomed.
> I recognise their anguish.


He got his own back as we were having our tea. He couldn't see why we should have nice food when he had horrible chunks .
I gave him some bits of chicken mashed potato, sprouts and gravy . I mixed it up with some of his meat chunks , he seemed to like it .


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> So, which one did you pick in the end? The blue one?


The orange fixie one


----------



## 12boy (15 Feb 2021)

Went for my ride and it was less than 3 miles but still a workout, mostly up hill and mostly in about 6 inches of snow. It was -18 C when I began but the Chinook that started up midway raised the temp to -8 in ten minutes. This bike has 1.95 studded snows and they were very nice on the icy parts. Lunch today will be green chile cheddar cheese on 1/8 inch thick Finnish rye crackers and perhaps a little fruit. That is green chile and not green cheese. In New Mexico, where I am from, sorta, green chile is not a culinary choice. It is a religion.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Went for my ride and it was less than 3 miles but still a workout, mostly up hill and mostly in about 6 inches of snow. It was -18 C when I began but the Chinook that started up midway raised the temp to -8 in ten minutes. This bike has 1.95 studded snows and they were very nice on the icy parts. Lunch today will be green chile cheddar cheese on 1/8 inch thick Finnish rye crackers and perhaps a little fruit. That is green chile and not green cheese. In New Mexico, where I am from, sorta, green chile is not a culinary choice. It is a religion.


I was messaging my brother up in Calgary yesterday during the Leeds v Arsenal football match and he said that it was -25C yesterday. Let's hope the Chinook has thawed things out a bit for him too. I was struck by how we were almost 30c warmer than him and, because I'm a softy and we also don't do continental weather, I was still cold.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2021)

About 7 inches of snow, for a grand total of 10 on the ground, -17C. I have cleared one side of the driveway, until things stabilize a bit. A warm-up is on the way. May have some more snow tonight, but 0 or +1 for Sunday.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2021)

Time for a


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time for a


Biscuit?


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> About 7 inches of snow, for a grand total of 10 on the ground, -17C. I have cleared one side of the driveway, until things stabilize a bit. A warm-up is on the way. May have some more snow tonight, but 0 or +1 for Sunday.


Into double figures here yesterday, Monday. And there's some complaining it's warm.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Biscuit?



Nah, just a brew. I had some crisps earlier.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nah, just a brew. I had some crisps earlier.


That's no good.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's no good.



No, it's not, but there you go... *shrug*


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> No, it's not, but there you go... *shrug*


No bananas either?


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

Wonder if someone will remember.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> No bananas either?



No, finished those before the weekend. I do have apples, pears, oranges, grapes and mangoes though.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> No, finished those before the weekend. I do have apples, pears, oranges, grapes and mangoes though.


Have a pear or two.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have a pear or two.



A pair of pears...


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2021)

Anyways, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, bed for me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2021)

Morning y'all
Time to shake a leg


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2021)

I've been up for hours watching England lose to India so I may go back to bed. Coffee to finish first.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2021)

Raining here just for a change


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2021)

Cat appears to be on the mend was waiting outside bedroom door as per usual, waiting for a tickle before running downstairs to remind me it's breakfast time, then even wanted to go outside although once it saw it was raining decided against it.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2021)

Morning.
I have pins and needles in my feet !

They are kitten shaped!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2021)

We are toddler sitting .
The cup of milk landed on the wooden stool safely but the marmite covered expanded polystyrene cake thing didn't. We now have a marmite flavoured stool .


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We now have a marmite flavoured stool .


Do you want to rephrase that?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2021)

I've been doing an archaeological dig in our litter tray.

It's strange that Professor Alice Roberts hasn't been round to film it !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2021)

Toddler watch !

I think he could have scattered a few more toys around the floor . I don't think he was trying hard enough.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've been doing an archaeological dig in our litter tray.
> 
> It's strange that Professor Alice Roberts hasn't been round to film it !


You just reminded me that I needed to play bowl cancer screening Pooh-sticks.


----------



## gbb (16 Feb 2021)

Had my Covid jab yesterday afternoon....the Astra Zeneca one.
Gotta say, i feel quite crappy today. Tired, bad nights sleep, a bit achy and headachy, heart rate is up a bit but no temperature...reasonably common side effects apparently. Still at work but i can't say im doing much.


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2021)

Blooming meetings all day. Got a break now but it's not long enough to get out on the bike. Better go make pancakes for lunch !


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2021)

In The States, we are not so far along as to have widespread vaccinations due to previous "administration", but we got a call last night. Due to the snowstorm, and my pestering the pharmacy, someone did not show up for their shot, so Mrs. GA and I got ours, as it was close to closing, the shot would not have kept until the next day, and we are both 1b classified. Only had to dig the car out once on the trip. About a foot of snow on the ground.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2021)

gbb said:


> Had my Covid jab yesterday afternoon....the Astra Zeneca one.
> Gotta say, i feel quite crappy today. Tired, bad nights sleep, a bit achy and headachy, heart rate is up a bit but no temperature...reasonably common side effects apparently. Still at work but i can't say im doing much.


We're all a bit different: I had nothing from the AZ dose but last autumn's flu jab knocked me out for a few hours. You'd have thought it would be the other way round.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2021)

By the way, it snowed in Houston, Tx yesterday, near the Gulf Coast.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Better go make pancakes for lunch !


Why? why don't you go to the fish & chip shop, buy a battered fish & throw away the fish


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2021)

No side effects from the Moderna jab, BTW


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Time to shake a leg


Which one though, that's the question.


----------



## Poacher (16 Feb 2021)

Had a water meter fitted this morning. Job took less than 15 minutes.
Why did it take me nearly as many years to get around to it?


----------



## Phaeton (16 Feb 2021)

Poacher said:


> Had a water meter fitted this morning. Job took less than 15 minutes.
> Why did it take me nearly as many years to get around to it?


Because now they have got you, you'll never have a bath again, never wash your car, water your garden, whenever you open the tap you'll be watching the pennies fall from it not the water.


----------



## DCLane (16 Feb 2021)

Day off work today. However, I spent yesterday evening proofing my son's UG project presentation slides and forgot to edit the online shopping order. At least it wasn't a single onion that arrived like last time, but I've had to 'top up'


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2021)

gbb said:


> Had my Covid jab yesterday afternoon....the Astra Zeneca one.
> Gotta say, i feel quite crappy today. Tired, bad nights sleep, a bit achy and headachy, heart rate is up a bit but no temperature...reasonably common side effects apparently. Still at work but i can't say im doing much.


Similar symptoms here.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Which one though, that's the question.


The one which is still attached !


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Feb 2021)

I wonder if sales pitches for films are really like this in Hollywood? 



(If you enjoyed this one the pitch for the Lord of the Rings [and The Hobbit] was good too)


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2021)

it's been cold. at the 2nd job, at the home improvement store, out back, we had a bag of ice melt, left in a shopping carriage, under the roof line. it had a nice 1"+? layer of ice covering it. kinda ironic, huh?


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> At least it wasn't a single onion that arrived like last time


was doing some online grocery shopping for my elderly parents, 3 states away, last spring. I intended on getting them 5 lbs of chicken wings, legs & quarters. they wound up w/ *50 *lbs instead!  the delivery driver sent me a photo of the load on my parents porch. oh man, they had to call my siblings, in the area, to come retrieve some of it. the siblings have taken over the shopping ...


----------



## DCLane (16 Feb 2021)

@rockyroller - that's as bad as me when I was on morphine after my 2017 operation. I went in knowing I needed a helmet and winter tyres.

6 weeks later, when I could get up and move on crutches a bit, I hobbled into the study we have and asked what all the boxes were. Apparently they were mine! Whilst waking up I'd placed several orders, each time falling back to sleep with more morphine afterwards. I'd ordered 50 tyres as they were on offer, in several batches, plus 4 helmets including a TT helmet.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> @rockyroller - that's as bad as me when I was on morphine after my 2017 operation. I went in knowing I needed a helmet and winter tyres.6 weeks later, when I could get up and move on crutches a bit, I hobbled into the study we have and asked what all the boxes were. Apparently they were mine! Whilst waking up I'd placed several orders, each time falling back to sleep with more morphine afterwards. I'd ordered 50 tyres as they were on offer, in several batches, plus 4 helmets including a TT helmet.


oh hahahaha, sorry to laugh, but that's priceless! (or rather not, I presume?)


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2021)

Our computer is so old and slow I spend more time on this tablet.But two days ago I wanted to look at Dr Marten shoes and needed a bigger screen,I logged on and thought I will look at my e mail 148 of them nearly all were garbage,four of them were in spam,it seems sanne loves me.I dare not look I hope it was a lady.My word dont we get bombarded in every day life.When I was a kid it was a letter in the post could you imagine if every e mail was a letter coming through your letter box it would be like 4 Privet Drive.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2021)

Mild here chez Casa Reynard. And it's trying to be sunny and rain at the same time. 

Spent the morning running assorted errands (they don't half pile up if you don't tackle them) and sorted everything out almost successfully. Only thing Wilkinsons were out of the sandpaper and craft knife blades that I wanted.

But I'm stocked up on meat flavour Felix AGAIL for the girls (got a couple of the big boxes of 40 pouches), plus I snaffled them a box of the new Gourmet tins. Mum's prescription is dropped off a the Quack and I have a job lot of cheap "Lane Late" oranges. Ergo I will be making marmalade. (I like a 50:50 mix of seville to sweet orange)

I've had lunch, and I've made my pancake batter.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Feb 2021)

I've replaced the seal on the door of my woodburner. Waiting for the glue to cure.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Feb 2021)

Scotch pancakes for me tonight. Prefer them to "ordinary" ones.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Feb 2021)

I've renewed my van insurance. It doesn't get much more mundane than that.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2021)

It's been a manic working day today


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Which one though, that's the question.


Ended up being both of them


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I've replaced the seal on the door of my woodburner. Waiting for the glue to cure.


I say I say have you ever wondered what kippers have been cured of.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> I say I say have you ever wondered what kippers have been cured of.


Difficulty herring?


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> seal on the door of my woodburner. Waiting for the glue to cure.


that must be some serious glue to withstand that heat, eh?


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> He got his own back as we were having our tea. He couldn't see why we should have nice food when he had horrible chunks .
> I gave him some bits of chicken mashed potato, sprouts and gravy . I mixed it up with some of his meat chunks , he seemed to like it .


Job done! You may consider the way forward may be smooth, be aware of how fickle cats are though.


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> I say I say have you ever wondered what kippers have been cured of.


For many years I have wondered why there are people who box fish, are they cowards who dare not face a worthy opponent?


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I've replaced the seal on the door of my woodburner. Waiting for the glue to cure.


Your woodburner must be pretty big. Does the Seal not overheat and what happened to the last one?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Difficulty herring?



Pardon


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2021)

Been a funny day weather wise , we have had rain , wind rain , blue skies and a bit more rain thrown in for good measure


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> The orange fixie one


Holdsworth Biggs?


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2021)

I am filled with pancakes. The world is a good place. 

Lexi is also filled with pancakes.

I didn't know cats liked pancakes.

I do now.


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Feb 2021)

When asked how you seem to know so many things tell the questioner that all of your knowledge was gained from Uncyclopedia, works for me, did today. I'll give it till tomorrow before I reply to the message I know I will receive later tonight as to why Uncyclopedia might be a worthy source of knowledge. 
It is difficult to take the questions of someone who has a 5 month old Yorkshire terrier stuffed down her bra seriously.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Holdsworth Biggs?



Heavens above no https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-winter-fixed-dunelt-is-ready.252695/


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2021)

Pancakes eaten.. 

Black bin out ready for collection tomorrow morning.. 

Birthday pressies bought, with granddaughter, for No1 daughter's birthday soon.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2021)

That reminds. Didn't bother putting out my blue wheelie bin or black bag last night. Not enough in either.

Thought y'all should know.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (16 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> that must be some serious glue to withstand that heat, eh?


I wasn't sure to call it glue or not, it's some kind of sealant.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> That reminds. Didn't bother putting out my blue wheelie bin or black bag last night. Not enough in either.
> 
> Thought y'all should know.



I'm going to have to start a database to keep up with all this excitement.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2021)

I burned out the motor of the electric juicer on the last Seville orange of this year's marmalade run. It had only done 30 oranges from new.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm going to have to start a database to keep up with all this excitement.


Excel..ent idea!! 
So you can fill in some of the fields, my Black (non recyclable) bin gets collected every second Wednesday morning. My ♻ bin is on the other Wednesdays. I don't have a Brown Bin (or a TV licence) as I compost stuff, or use next doors bin (with their permission) but that would have been put out alongside the ♻ Bin 

HTH


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Excel..ent idea!!
> So you can fill in some of the fields, my Black (non recyclable) bin gets collected every second Wednesday morning. My ♻ bin is on the other Wednesdays. I don't have a Brown Bin (or a TV licence) as I compost stuff, or use next doors bin (with their permission) but that would have been put out alongside the ♻ Bin
> 
> HTH


I had to sniff some smelling salts after reading that.


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Heavens above no https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-winter-fixed-dunelt-is-ready.252695/


Very nice, very nice indeed.


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> That reminds. Didn't bother putting out my blue wheelie bin or black bag last night. Not enough in either.
> 
> Thought y'all should know.


Put mine out today, bins shared by 4 houses so it's hard to press charges or point the finger of suspicion or incite a lynching if things look bad inside the bin. 
Saw a healthy colony of transformers* in the base of the general waste. 
* Transform from maggots to flies and much cheaper than the environmentally unfriendly plastic ones.


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I burned out the motor of the electric juicer on the last Seville orange of this year's marmalade run. It had only done 30 oranges from new.


Pas bon as the gibberish speakers nearby would say.


----------



## tyred (16 Feb 2021)

'Tis time to hit the hay for an early night.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2021)

Sorting out the front end of the Higman is like playing Blankety Blank with suspension components.


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I wasn't sure to call it glue or not, it's some kind of sealant.


Well I never,fancy I had no idea seals had relatives aunty and uncles eh.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I burned out the motor of the electric juicer on the last Seville orange of this year's marmalade run. It had only done 30 oranges from new.


Take it back as not fit for purpose.
That includes any implied use when bought, that the manufacturer may not have bothered mentioning.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm going to have to start a database to keep up with all this excitement.


Where were the eggs!


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Take it back as not fit for purpose.
> That includes any implied use when bought, that the manufacturer may not have bothered mentioning.


It's over three years old. It was cheap. I used it continuously for about fifty minutes doing ten oranges last night (I'm a pectin obsessive) which probably counts as abuse. It's just not worth the hassle over £19 or so. BTW, I won't be buying another from* Lakeland *in a hurry.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> It's over three years old. It was cheap. I used it continuously for about fifty minutes doing ten oranges last night (I'm a pectin obsessive) which probably counts as abuse. It's just not worth the hassle over £19 or so. BTW, I won't be buying another from* Lakeland *in a hurry.



Check out my Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy marmalade method in the Food & Drink section. You won't need a juicer ever again, and this marmalade will always set.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2021)

I am eating Singapore noodles.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Check out my Easy Peasy Lemon Squeezy marmalade method in the Food & Drink section. You won't need a juicer ever again, and this marmalade will always set.


I had a very worrying patch this evening when my brew refused to set for a nerve-wracking forty-five minutes after adding the pectin and sugar. It eventually got there.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I had a very worrying patch this evening when my brew refused to set for a nerve-wracking forty-five minutes after adding the pectin and sugar. It eventually got there.


Is that akin to "Watched Pot" syndrome?


----------



## slowmotion (16 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is that akin to "Watched Pot" syndrome?


I always follow Delia's recipe and she says that after fifteen minutes with the pectin and sugar bubbling away, a small sample should set on a pre-cooled plate for a few minutes. She says you should repeat the test after every five minutes (Lord knows why) if the brew doesn't set. 

I'm a hopeless cook and tend to follow recipes slavishly as a compensation mechanism.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm going to have to start a database to keep up with all this excitement.





PeteXXX said:


> Excel..ent idea!!
> So you can fill in some of the fields, my Black (non recyclable) bin gets collected every second Wednesday morning. My ♻ bin is on the other Wednesdays. I don't have a Brown Bin (or a TV licence) as I compost stuff, or use next doors bin (with their permission) but that would have been put out alongside the ♻ Bin
> 
> HTH


Another one for your spreadsheet: East Suffolk also operates on a two week alternating cycle. This week - Monday - was my grey (non recyclable) bin. Next week - also on a Monday - sholud be my blue (recyclable, but not glass) bin and, if I was paying the extra £50 per year, the green (was brown) garden & food waste bin. However, last week my blue bin was not put out as there wasn't enough to make it wortwhile but this didn't matter as the collections were cancelled by the Council due to the weather. As a result this week was catch-up week where both the grey & blue bins were emptied, but not the green one (was brown, which I don't use) due to all the crews being used to catch up the blue bin cycle. As a result, my blue bin will not be going out next week as I took the opportunity to have it emptied this week along with the grey bin. Neither will need to be done again until the 2nd half of March.

(Life must be dull if I took the time to type all that rubbish - recyclable or not - out)


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> it's been cold. at the 2nd job, at the home improvement store, out back, we had a bag of ice melt, left in a shopping carriage, under the roof line. it had a nice 1"+? layer of ice covering it. kinda ironic, huh?
> 
> View attachment 574241


I use that brand.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I had a very worrying patch this evening when my brew refused to set for a nerve-wracking forty-five minutes after adding the pectin and sugar. It eventually got there.



You really shouldn't be needing to add pectin to marmalade. I find Delia's marmalade recipe way over complicated - there are far simpler and easier ways to do things.

All I do is weigh my fruit as is, make a note of weight, and weigh out the same amount of sugar and set sugar to one side. 

I cut up the fruit - basically, quarter, then slide a knife under the peel to remove the flesh, chop up the flesh (de-pipping as necessary) and wang the flesh in a pan. Then I slice up the peel (I like medium chunky) and throw that in the pan. I add enough water to just cover by about a finger, and leave that all to soak overnight.

Next day, I cook the fruit on a low simmer. You have to cook it until the peel squishes almost to mush between your fingers. One, that extracts the pectin from the pith, and two, if you don't, you will end up with tough peel.

You can add the sugar at this stage, but I prefer to leave it again overnight. And then warm up and add the sugar etc and boil up the next day. I don't watch the clock when I do this, I simply go by feel. Yes, I do the Marguerite Patten style set-test, but only once it gets to the flake stage. The reason why you do need to repeat the test to check the set is you don't want to over-boil your marmalade, else it will end up as orange-flavoured toffee. And don't forget to take the pan OFF the heat while doing the test.

This is *GUARANTEED* to set no matter what citrus fruit you use. 

BTW, have had my share of red rosettes for my jams, marmalades and chutneys at local agricultural and produce shows.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> You really shouldn't be needing to add pectin to marmalade. I find Delia's marmalade recipe way over complicated - there are far simpler and easier ways to do things.
> 
> All I do is weigh my fruit as is, make a note of weight, and weigh out the same amount of sugar and set sugar to one side.
> 
> ...


You're not taking the pith by chance, are you?


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm going to have to start a database to keep up with all this excitement.



This corner of East Cambridgeshire has its collection day on a Tuesday. Black general waste bag every week, then this week it was blue bin (recycling). Next week it will be green bin (garden and food waste).


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're not taking the pith by chance, are you?



Nope, definitely not. 

I found that recipe method in a cookbook published in the 1950s quite some time back. Been using that ever since as it's so much less faffy and pretentious than the more modern recipes for marmalade. And, more importantly, it's pretty well much idiot-proof.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2021)

Anyhoooooooooooo, nearly got the front suspension layout of the Higman sorted. I'll leave finalizing the stub axle till tomorrow. My head hurts, so time to tootle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (17 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> You really shouldn't be needing to add pectin to marmalade. I find Delia's marmalade recipe way over complicated - there are far simpler and easier ways to do things.
> 
> All I do is weigh my fruit as is, make a note of weight, and weigh out the same amount of sugar and set sugar to one side.
> 
> ...


I've got about eleven and a half months to ponder my next marmalade recipe. I'll be able to tell at breakfast time if tonight's batch has been an unmitigated disaster......


----------



## 12boy (17 Feb 2021)

I found your recipe a bit inscrutable on the wang the flesh part. I had to google it.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2021)

It comes down to which schedule is used. The council issued one, or the contractors. Same battle every year.

Black Bags(No Wheelie Bin), are blue
Taken every two weeks. Wednesday on the council issue, Thursday on the contractors. Different weeks.
Large Brown Bin, is Green plastic Bags, food waste, every week
Small Brown Bin, food waste, ever week
White Bag, plastics, and cans
Green Tub, which is black but should be blue, glass. Pinched.
Green Bag, paper, not including waxed card. Will not be taken if wet, it's to go into a black bag, which is blue, for general waste.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> I found your recipe a bit inscrutable on the wang the flesh part. I had to google it.


I've a feeling she meant bung it.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2021)

Morning y'all
Wednesday is dawning 
I want to go for a ride but I don't if you understand 
So going for a shower instead and start getting ready for the day ahead.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2021)

Showered 
Cat fed
!st cuppa drunk 
What's next ?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> It comes down to which schedule is used. The council issued one, or the contractors. Same battle every year.
> 
> Black Bags(No Wheelie Bin), are blue
> Taken every two weeks. Wednesday on the council issue, Thursday on the contractors. Different weeks.
> ...


I thought they were supposed to standardise things ? 

Ours are green wheelie bins for rubbish. Small black box for glass and blue wheelie bin for tins, cardboard, paper and plastic.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've a feeling she meant bung it.


Wang is similar to bung but with a different arm movement.. 👍🏼


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Wednesday is dawning
> I want to go for a ride but I don't if you understand
> So going for a shower instead and start getting ready for the day ahead.


You could get the same effect if you were to put an inch of water in the bath, put your bike in the bath and then ride it for the allotted time with the shower on .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2021)

Morning.
My feet are being attacked !
I have put our rubbish bin out, it's not full but I thought I would give them something to do . The bin is green although the contents aren't . 
Oops ! Forgot the compost bin !


----------



## Phaeton (17 Feb 2021)

Normal service has been restored, from being the first to put the bin out last week to being the last this week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Wang is similar to bung but with a different arm movement.. 👍🏼


However, when dispatching Jaffas, the correct term is bowling.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Feb 2021)

Black bin gone out


PeteXXX said:


> Excel..ent idea!!
> So you can fill in some of the fields, my Black (non recyclable) bin gets collected every second Wednesday morning. My ♻ bin is on the other Wednesdays. I don't have a Brown Bin (or a TV licence) as I compost stuff, or use next doors bin (with their permission) but that would have been put out _alongside_ the ♻ Bin
> 
> HTH


This is going to get complicated. I don't have a brown bin, mine is green. Is your bin really brown or does it self identify as green, or is my green bin a wannabe brown??


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Black bin gone out
> 
> This is going to get complicated. I don't have a brown bin, mine is green. Is your bin really brown or does it self identify as green, or is my green bin a wannabe brown??


My brown brown bin isn't used for garden waste, I steam cleaned it and keep my demi-johns and wine bottles in it. 
The ♻ bin is black with a blue lid. 

I think you might guess what colour the black bin is....


----------



## tyred (17 Feb 2021)

It seemed a lovely clear morning when I was out for my walk earlier but now it is absolutely bucketing it down


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My brown brown bin isn't used for garden waste, I steam cleaned it and keep my demi-johns and wine bottles in it.
> The ♻ bin is black with a blue lid.
> 
> I think you might guess what colour the black bin is....


I told you this was going to get complicated! My recycling bin is grey (and only half the size of the others).


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2021)

Full sized bin, here!! 
Plus, so far unmentioned, is a small brown bucket thingie for food waste. I don't have one, and don't know if it should be put out weekly or fortnightly.

We're gonna need a bigger spreadsheet!


----------



## pawl (17 Feb 2021)

I can’t believe I’m sitting here eating my three Weetabix and reading about bin collection
My black blue lid recycling bin has just been collected. I haven’t put out the brown bin garden waste bin out as there’s nowt in it.
Now your all wondering about the black 🗑 Think I’ll save that for another day
I’m to big hearted the black bin goes tada next Wednesday


----------



## pawl (17 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Normal service has been restored, from being the first to put the bin out last week to being the last this week.




I win .Put mine out at 7 PM Tuesday for collection today.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I win .Put mine out at 7 PM Tuesday for collection today.


You would have lost last week, it was just after 3pm Tuesday, it was 7:50am this morning


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2021)

My wife has had her jab . She has had the Michelle Pfeiffer version ! Apparently they do those in the morning.
I had the Astronaut Funny car as mine was in the afternoon .


----------



## DCLane (17 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> However, when dispatching Jaffas, the correct term is bowling.



Surely they'd be more like a discus throw?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> Surely they'd be more like a discus throw?


If we went head to head over this, would it be a discussion?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Feb 2021)

I have 3 more shifts to do this month 😔


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2021)

Sodding excel is crashing on me more than Richard Hammond. We've a few 'addins' and they seem to crash excel on a random basis due to remote working. Grrrrr


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Feb 2021)

A very acceptable lamb biryani scoffed at the chez Fondo dining club last night 
(A certain west country gentleman's recipe!)


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If we went head to head over this, would it be a discussion?


Could you wing yer wanging!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2021)

-20C here today. I threw a cup of boiling water in the air, and it instantly condensed into a cloud. 10 inches of snow on the ground. Hopefully, a plow may make it down my street today. This is why I have an SUV that rides about as high as a Jeep.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2021)

I think I have two 95 gallon carts for bins. Both are brown, one has a yellow top, which is for recycling.


----------



## postman (17 Feb 2021)

Odd and weird,since the New year I have been bombarded with scam e mails,virus protection most of them,despite the computer and this tablet being covered by Mrs P's extended virus cover policy,but now I am being sent Bitcoin crypto currency statements,these scumbags dont give up,it seems I have £23,000 in bitcoins,it has grown £3,000 in two weeks.But sadly I cannot remember my account details so I can't get to it.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2021)

it is mild and rainy here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a kitchen morning and made a big pot of carrot, sweet potato and red lentil soup, plus I've done all the prep work for tonight's fish pie. 

Realised I forgot to account for the brake discs on the Higman model last night, so need to redo the scale drawing. That would account for things not looking right and me wondering why. Lesson learnt - don't try doing the complicated stuff when you're tired.


----------



## 12boy (17 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> However, when dispatching Jaffas, the correct term is bowling.
> Once again GB Shaw was right...Jaffas the orange, or the cookie?


----------



## Phaeton (17 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Once again GB Shaw was right...Jaffas the orange, or the cookie?


I thought a Jaffa was a bloke who'd had the snip


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2021)

The orange.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I had to sniff some smelling salts after reading that.



Yeah, Excel is showing "Error 405: Too much excitement error"


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2021)

Another good lunchtime commute - not been able to 'commute' since last week (other than yesterday's after work turbo commute) due to meetings filling up my lunch break.

If the weather holds I'll be back out again on the road bike (well it will have to be an early finish ride as both lunch times are fully booked - why do this we're working from home and need a break). 

It's much less muddy than the MTB. The bike had a quick wipe down to rid it of road salts, and that was it, it wasn't a military decontamination effort.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2021)

I have done a load of laundry. Now to top up the wood bins in the house.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2021)

Today's useful do it yourself project is a kiddies storage unit! Ideal for when the kids come round and you don't want the place to look untidy!


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2021)

That's all the chores done, time for some me time.


----------



## fossyant (17 Feb 2021)

Just found out that 'work' has given us an extra two days holiday at Easter (we had a couple at Christmas too) which is nice, but we're actually all struggling to take the time having to WFH as there is so much going on. Looks like I could do 4 day weeks for the next six months, Holding off though until/if things open up more.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2021)

I am making brake discs.

Thought those on the front end of a Mini (original) were small, but these are well diddy  (26mm diameter, 3mm width)


----------



## tyred (17 Feb 2021)

I'm making some vegetable soup and have crusty bread


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Feb 2021)

The cottage next door has started to be demolished. So far, roof tiles off, general rubbish moved. Inside and in the outbuildings each space has had some of the ceiling removed, it dawned on me that was probably during the bat survey. Saw a pied wagtail mooching around the eaves this morning, presumably looking for nesting sites. Little do they know. 
It's a bit sad really, the cottage is around 150 years old and must have loads of stories to tell.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> The cottage next door has started to be demolished. So far, roof tiles off, general rubbish moved. Inside and in the outbuildings each space has had some of the ceiling removed, it dawned on me that was probably during the bat survey. Saw a pied wagtail mooching around the eaves this morning, presumably looking for nesting sites. Little do they know.
> It's a bit sad really, the cottage is around 150 years old and must have loads of stories to tell.


150 years old? Move it to The States, we'd probably put it in a park or something with signs and billboards about visiting Olde English Cottage Park.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2021)

Which is how old London Bridge ended up in Lake Havasu, Arizona.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Which is how old London Bridge ended up in Lake Havasu, Arizona.


fascinating


View: https://youtu.be/W59U9A4xtCE


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2021)

I have moved the giant, compacted snow drift from my driveway. I now have a snow wall from 2-4 feet high along the edge of my driveway.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> fascinating
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/W59U9A4xtCE



Every stone had a number, reassembled as a feature for a real estate development in the 60's or 70's.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Bridge_(Lake_Havasu_City)


----------



## slowmotion (17 Feb 2021)

We have a small visitor. He took his time. Forty nine days.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2021)

Cat tray cleaned and changed 
Green bin out ready for the morning
Time to get the orange bike out for a ride


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Which is how old London Bridge ended up in Lake Havasu, Arizona.


They thought they were buying Tower Bridge though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Every stone had a number, reassembled as a feature for a real estate development in the 60's or 70's.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/London_Bridge_(Lake_Havasu_City)


I have cycled over the new one, walked across the old one, but I've never cycled over the old one. It's never been a special occasion for me so I won't book a post-covid trip with a bike to Arizona. Though it would be more memorable....


----------



## rockyroller (17 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have moved the giant, compacted snow drift from my driveway. I now have a snow wall from 2-4 feet high along the edge of my driveway.


reminds me of our 2014-15 winter. you dig & pile it up & after a while you can't see the horizon anymore. I remember walls & drifts up to my shoulders. at one point, the squirrels were just walking up to the bird feeder, no climbing required


----------



## postman (17 Feb 2021)

Ok my latest e mail has informed me I now have a staggering £90,000 in my Bitcoin account. .The one before was £23,000,this is incredible.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2021)

Carrot, sweet potato & red lentil soup, followed by fish pie made with smoked cod and with steamed green beans on the side. 

Piggy Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Ok my latest e mail has informed me I now have a staggering £90,000 in my Bitcoin account. .The one before was £23,000,this is incredible.



Shame there's not an "ooooer" in among the likes selection... But there is in the smilies....


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Ok my latest e mail has informed me I now have a staggering £90,000 in my Bitcoin account. .The one before was £23,000,this is incredible.


Wait whilst it reaches £25,000, then cash them in for real money.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Carrot, sweet potato & red lentil soup, followed by fish pie made with smoked cod and with steamed green beans on the side.


better go chop some wood, eh?


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> better go chop some wood, eh?



That's actually on the agenda for tomorrow 

The wood bins in the garage are almost depleted after this cold snap, so I need to fill them up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> They thought they were buying Tower Bridge though.


Not really, but it makes a good story.
It is a popular rumor that the bridge was bought in the belief that it was London's more recognizable Tower Bridge,[5][6][7] but this was ardently denied by McCulloch himself and by Ivan Luckin, who sold the bridge.[8] 


Polaris EX2100/LE2100 Sport Boats Popular Mechanics, December 2003, archived on September 30, 2007 from Polaris EX2100/LE2100 the original


Oliver, Mark (2004-12-14). "Bridges". _The Guardian_. Retrieved 2010-05-11.


'If That's The Acropolis, How Come It Don't Chime?' in Alan Coren _The Sanity Inspector_ Coronet Books, 1974. ISBN 0-340-19912-1

 How London Bridge Was Sold To The States This Is Local London, March 27, 2002


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2021)

I have shoveled more snow, moved a small computer across town, and eaten a chicken pie and some garlic bread.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2021)

I have a  and am working on my writing project. While waiting for glue to dry.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2021)

Right, I'm tired. Know it's early for me, but I'm going to put the writing and modelling away and toddle off to bed.

Nunight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm tired. Know it's early for me, but I'm going to put the writing and modelling away and toddle off to bed.
> 
> Nunight one and all xxx


Sithi

What you gonna do if the glue hasn't dried yet!!


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not really, but it makes a good story.
> *It is a popular rumor that the bridge was bought in the belief that it was London's more recognizable **Tower Bridge*,[5][6][7] but this was ardently denied by McCulloch himself and by Ivan Luckin, who sold the bridge.[8]
> 
> 
> ...


Shame that. I rather liked that story...


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Feb 2021)

I forgot to put my bin out and its way too late to do it now, without waking my neighbours. I'll have to do it first thing (its 3.37am so maybe I should say later?) in the morning.

For the database: We have three bins here. All are black with different colour lids; Black for ordinary rubbish, Orange for recycleable stuff (but not glass), Green for garden refuse. They collect the Black lid bin one week and the Orange & Green lid bins the next week. 

Recently they seem to have been collecting just whenever they felt like it so I haven't even been putting bins out (except twice when I put them out and they weren't collected!). I'm going to have to check which one my neighbour has put out because I can't remember which one it should be this week.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2021)

The winds been rattling our letter box most of the night


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2021)

Heavy frost this morning, fortunately the roads are dry.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2021)

It's mild here - around 10C - the rain has stopped, and the clouds are moving northwards.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's mild here - around 10C - the rain has stopped, and the clouds are moving northwards.



Similar here although the clouds are one big grey blanket .


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2021)

Lovely blue skies and a clear sunrise.

Next doors chickens are getting some serious clucking done.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> The winds been rattling our letter box most of the night


You'll probably find that it is Reynard . The glue on her hands set just as she was about to ring the door bell .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2021)

Morning .
It's grey and raining here.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2021)

NASA are looking for ancient signs of life. Perhaps they should have joined Cyclechat ?


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> NASA are looking for ancient signs of life. Perhaps they should have joined Cyclechat ?



Perhaps they should study the retirement thread.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2021)

I cleaned and mopped the floors then made the mistake of making the bed afterwards, so now I have to sweep be bedroom again.


----------



## pawl (18 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sithi
> 
> What you gonna do if the glue hasn't dried yet!!



Guess she will stick at it


----------



## pawl (18 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> NASA are looking for ancient signs of life. Perhaps they should have joined Cyclechat ?





Cheeky.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lovely blue skies and a clear sunrise.
> 
> Next doors chickens are getting some serious clucking done.


You trying to say they're serious cluckers!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Feb 2021)

I've got some of those eferef effervez efere fuzzy Vit C tablets.. 
I hope I don't confuse them with my Sterident!


----------



## Speicher (18 Feb 2021)

owww

@biggs682 - You didn't miss me this time. Your aim must have improved.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> owww
> 
> @biggs682 - You didn't miss me this time. Your aim must have improved.


Well let's just say I don't splash on the seat


----------



## Speicher (18 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well let's just say I don't splash on the seat



That might be TMI.


----------



## fossyant (18 Feb 2021)

Just 'happened' to talk to my son earlier when I popped into his room to check the radiator (bleed).

'Oh, my mate has just got paid and is having parts for his car delivered here'. Me, 'oh what's coming ?'.

'Some bits and 4 x 18" alloy wheels'. Me, 'just where are we going to put 4 large alloy wheels - you've seen how full the garage is at the moment'  (we've got quite a stock of non-perishable foods from a 'food warehouse'). I won't be able to get my bikes past them. 

He's going to let his mate know to get them delivered to his own house ! We got 'stuck' with a large box containing a front grille for 6 months.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2021)

-11C and a couple more inches of snow, about a foot on the ground.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Feb 2021)

Waiting for a new SSD to arrive to replace the mechanical HDD in the old laptop my son uses for home schooling. Hopefully, once I've fitted it and installed all the software, it will run much, much faster.


----------



## mybike (18 Feb 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Any Bristol City fans here?
> 
> View attachment 573772
> 
> ...


Hate football & especially Watford.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Feb 2021)

Just people getting paid obscene amounts of money to kick a ball about for a bit. If people were as passionate about their community and their fellow human beings as they are about people who can kick a ball in a net from a distance the world would be a much better place.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2021)

Mild, breezy and brightening up here chez Casa Reynard, now that it's finally stopped raining.

It is way too wet outside to split firewood. I still have enough for about a week in the garage, so while it's one of those things that needs doing, it's not critical. Yet.

You will all be pleased to know that the glue on the model parts I was making dried before I went to bed, so no gluey armageddon.  Well, yet, anyway.

I spent the morning in the garage sanding wheels 2 and 3. I now have two fully completed wheels awaiting their first coat of paint. Wheel 3 is half sanded and wheel 4 now has the centre fitted and I am waiting for the epoxy to dry.

I think I will be making doughnuts this afternoon.  It's Tlusty Czwartek i.e. Fat Thursday, where in Poland, it's traditional to fill one's face with doughnuts and chrusty (deep fried strips of pastry).


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> You'll probably find that it is Reynard . The glue on her hands set just as she was about to ring the door bell .



I was fast asleep in bed!


----------



## Phaeton (18 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I spent the morning in the garage sanding wheels 2 and 3.


Stop now & build a Reliant


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2021)

Anyways, lunch calls. I has a hungry.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2021)

About to join a webinar on lubrication and filtration


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Feb 2021)

It can't be as much fun as it sounds.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Feb 2021)

Cheesed off. I wish I'd bought from somewhere other than Argos.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> It can't be as much fun as it sounds.


It's not and the poor guy doing the presentation has a dreadful voice


----------



## dave r (18 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Stop now & build a Reliant



I had one of those many years ago, a super van.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It's not and the poor guy doing the presentation has a dreadful voice


sounds like he needs a cat filter to spruce things up


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2021)

I have just made myself a


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Stop now & build a Reliant



Wheel 4 is in the dining room. I faced it with its second coat of epoxy, but I need it to cure till the morning before I can sand it and stick the remaining parts on.

So no Reliant this time 

Nice try.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2021)

Beef soup and hot crusty rolls for lunch today. Yummmm.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have just made myself a



I have just finished a 🍵


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> sounds like he needs a cat filter to spruce things up


It was a shame as it was a useful presentation


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Beef soup and hot crusty rolls for lunch today. Yummmm.



Sounds good.  My last lot of soup was oxtail.  

Now the Soup du Jour is carrot, sweet potato and red lentil. Which is absolutely lush, btw.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2021)

Made another cup of green tea


----------



## Phaeton (18 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I had one of those many years ago, a super van.


I've had 2 the first a Super Van then a 21e which was supposed to have had 21 extra items, oh what fun, 8 teenagers inside & no brakes


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2021)

Tłusty Czwartek. Fat Thursday. Home made doughnuts filled with home made plum butter. I may have eaten a few...


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Feb 2021)

Jethro Tull's _Thick as a Brick_ has got to be the best song for cooking food to... it's folky opening is perfect for peeling and chopping, then its busier often frantic sections make sure I stir often enough, and by the time it's finished, some 40 minutes later, the food is ready to serve.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2021)

Perseverance has just successfully landed on Mars


----------



## Tail End Charlie (18 Feb 2021)

Outbuildings next door gone, a toilet and pig pen. It's getting muddy up there.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (18 Feb 2021)

I replaced the rope seal on my woodburner a couple of days ago. Boy, it's made a difference to how hot the stove gets.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I replaced the rope seal on my woodburner a couple of days ago. Boy, it's made a difference to how hot the stove gets.


Fire cord?

It'll not be pulling as much air in around the edge of the door. Replace every ten years for best effect, according to a local heating specialist.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (18 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Fire cord?
> 
> It'll not be pulling as much air in around the edge of the door. Replace every ten years for best effect, according to a local heating specialist.


It's probably called that. I've had the stove three years and this is the first time I've done it. I've read some sites which suggest a change every year! Mine had got very frayed and the kit I got is enough for two changes.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> It's probably called that. I've had the stove three years and this is the first time I've done it. I've read some sites which suggest a change every year! Mine had got very frayed and the kit I got is enough for two changes.


I bought it, from the heating specialist, for a Stanley cooker over in Ireland. Less than a third the price. First time it had been replaced since '81, when it went in.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Feb 2021)

The new SSD arrived and was duly installed. Added Windows and all the software needed. Thought to myself, how can I test how much quicker this machine is now? So, of course, I had to install Zwift and try it out! 

The good news is that the computer is super fast. It'll run the graphics on the medium setting at 720p without any issues whatsoever! 
The bad news is we need another computer for my son because he's not having this one back! Mwah hahahahaha!!!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2021)

So the Americans like mars bars


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2021)

I have been listening to the football and painting brake discs.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Home made doughnuts filled with home made plum butter


wow Daughter is impressed!


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2021)

Having a late night 

Or an early morning one - just to satisfy those who point out that it is after midnight


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Having a late night
> 
> *Or an early morning one - just to satisfy those who point out that it is after midnight*


Who'd do that!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Who'd do that!


I wonder.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2021)

Well it's Friday morning again how quick are these weeks going ? 
Dry with a slight breeze outside hope it's the same tomorrow morning


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2021)

Well first cuppa has been sent down the throat 
Cat has been fed and watered 
I have had a shower 
No relaxing before my stairs commute


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2021)

Morning .
It's raining again ! 

I've only done 24 miles this year . . I wonder if I can get to over 100 by the end ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2021)

The kitten is up to mischief!
He is rushing around like a mad thing! He does it twice a day, about now and then about 10.30 in the evening .


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well first cuppa has been sent down the throat
> Cat has been fed and watered
> I have had a shower
> No relaxing before my stairs commute



How do you manage this high powered lifestyle?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2021)

Jab day, today... 😷


----------



## dave r (19 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It's raining again !
> 
> I've only done 24 miles this year . . I wonder if I can get to over 100 by the end ?



I've not yet done 200 miles, usually I'd have done 600-700 miles by the end of February .


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> Jethro Tull's _Thick as a Brick_ has got to be the best song for cooking food to... it's folky opening is perfect for peeling and chopping, then its busier often frantic sections make sure I stir often enough, and by the time it's finished, some 40 minutes later, the food is ready to serve.


Don't listen to Locomotive Breath if you're whisking anything.. It'll end up everywhere 😉


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It's raining again !
> 
> I've only done 24 miles this year . . I wonder if I can get to over 100 by the end ?


I've just looked and I can only claim 25km outdoors and 140 virtual miles in the warmth of my living room. Still, I'll get some more outdoor miles today as I'll be off to collect a renewed prescription.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2021)

This is a guess, but we're in week 7 and I commute 50k a week plus shopping trips and riding to and from railway stations so I've managed around 350k so far.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2021)

Dr. Kitten has just diagnosed a problem that I am suffering from and given me an acupuncture jab with a claw into the ball of my foot ! 

It hurt !


----------



## Phaeton (19 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've only done 24 miles this year


Had to check but that's 13 more miles than me, it's that bad Strava sent me a reminder this morning that my account is still active, Monday sees the 1st March, hopefully that gives the impulse to get this year started.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The kitten is up to mischief!
> He is rushing around like a mad thing! He does it twice a day, about now and then about 10.30 in the evening .



That sounds about right, but with 4 fully grown 'kittens' 1 yr, 2x2 yr and a 3 yr ! Chaos !


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Had to check but that's 13 more miles than me, it's that bad Strava sent me a reminder this morning that my account is still active, Monday sees the 1st March, hopefully that gives the impulse to get this year started.


You're getting ahead of yerssen.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're getting ahead of yerssen.


I realised that after posting & looking at the calendar, but it means I have another week to pile on more fat which will make getting on the bike harder but more worthwhile


----------



## pawl (19 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well first cuppa has been sent down the throat
> Cat has been fed and watered
> I have had a shower
> No relaxing before my stairs commute





When you water the cat do you add any growth enhancer


----------



## pawl (19 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I've not yet done 200 miles, usually I'd have done 600-700 miles by the end of February .


 

That’s 170 miles than I have done I award you🖕👍👍 These days I pick my day’s for cycling The youthful enthusiasm is just a dim and distance memory 

Stay safe


----------



## pawl (19 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> So the Americans like mars bars


 

Milky Ways


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2021)

I've just read our gas and electric meters the old way . Our smart meter stopped working a couple of years ago when we swapped energy suppliers .
B****y waste of time and money !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2021)

I was just wondering what would happen to an electric car if it went into a flood ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was just wondering what would happen to an electric car if it went into a flood ?


Don't worry - that's what shock absorbers are for....


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> When you water the cat do you add any growth enhancer


No it's pure water no additives


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was just wondering what would happen to an electric car if it went into a flood ?


It would go snap , crackle and pop


----------



## Phaeton (19 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was just wondering what would happen to an electric car if it went into a flood ?



View: https://youtu.be/VGmEqBW3VkQ


Or you can watch an insane bloke who eventually even he doesn't trust the self drive function as it ploughs into a deep puddle at 50mph


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCZ56T16wvc


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2021)

Jabbed..


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> Milky Ways


Snickers ( named for the Mars' family pony).


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Feb 2021)

The TV appears to have expired this morning. That is a tad annoying.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Feb 2021)

This is where the refusal to use internet shopping comes and bites me in the ar*e. Shops are closed, I like paying cash and pandemic in progress. Oh well, more reading, radio and cycling it is.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Snickers ( named for the Mars' family pony).


Snickers were Marathons not Milky Ways


----------



## Speicher (19 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Jabbed..



Was that the astronaut funny car one? I think @Illaveago called it that.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2021)

Overcast, mild and very blowy here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning puttering about. Did a load of laundry, ordered a sack of cat litter, did some paperwork and glued a few things together. It is almost lunchtime, and I now have a hungry.

Will be splitting a case or two of logs this afternoon, as I didn't do that yesterday.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> That sounds about right, but with 4 fully grown 'kittens' 1 yr, 2x2 yr and a 3 yr ! Chaos !



Never mind that, Poppy (11) and Lexi (8) are equally prone to their mad half hours. I don't know how the rugs cope.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2021)

I'm putting a new layer of silicon around the kitchen sink and the oven.

It's not the neatest silicon application but it will stop the worktops blistering.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

Just wiped half the conservatory roof/surround down at lunch (10 min break) whilst MrsF did the other half. Rock and roll 

Not bothering with a ride today, it's blowing a hoolie and I can't be bothered getting the MTB full of mud. Another day with meetings all through the middle of the day, including lunch.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> Was that the astronaut funny car one? I think @Illaveago called it that.


Yep, that's the one.. Asteroid Vinegar I think the jabberess told me.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2021)

And a nice lady opened the barriers up so I could get my Folder to the bike rack 😊


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> That sounds about right, but with 4 fully grown 'kittens' 1 yr, 2x2 yr and a 3 yr ! Chaos !


similar here with 5 of ours but the Tomcat who has moved in looks down with disdain on the others prefering to save his energy for kicking the crap out of the other local Toms* and maintaining his lordly duties over any un-nutured females he can find 

* I've seen him in action a couple of times and he doesn't mess about.


----------



## Dec66 (19 Feb 2021)

I just spent a couple of hours blasting the patio with my pressure washer.

I feel all macho now.


----------



## tyred (19 Feb 2021)

Another wet day here but at least work have let me out on parole for the weekend.

According to the news it looks like my lords and masters are going to keep the 5km travel restriction until May. I haven't had a proper bike ride since boxing day and I am starting to put on weight but at least I won't catch Covid from a hawthorn bush in the middle of nowhere. 

It's much safer for me to exercise in a small area by walking around town where I meet loads of people also walking around because we're not allowed to leave.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2021)

One bin and one case of logs split, and some more things glued together.

I now have a  and a packet of crisps.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> similar here with 5 of ours but the Tomcat who has moved in looks down with disdain on the others prefering to save his energy for kicking the crap out of the other local Toms* and maintaining his lordly duties over any un-nutured females he can find
> 
> * I've seen him in action a couple of times and he doesn't mess about.



Any luck getting him into the vets for a pompomectomy?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 574654
> 
> 
> And a nice lady opened the barriers up so I could get my Folder to the bike rack 😊



Been there done that a couple of weeks ago


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2021)

If you listen carefully you can here the weekend miles getting nearer


----------



## postman (19 Feb 2021)

Ladder is coming out tomorrow,I have found mortar in the guttering,chunks falling away from the the tile edges.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2021)

Last wheel is mostly built. All I need to do is stick the sidewalls on.


----------



## tyred (19 Feb 2021)

I managed to clock up 30 odd miles riding around in circles. My longest ride of the year.

Now going to make myself spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Snickers were Marathons not Milky Ways


Yes. Our Marathon was like Britain's Curly Wurly.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2021)

Fish pie and peas and carrots. And half a lovely ripe mango for afters.

The girls had a can of Gourmet between them.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2021)

Waheyyyyyy, all four wheels for the Higman are now built! 

Just need all the glue to cure properly overnight, and then it's sanding the sidewalls to the right shape.


----------



## mybike (19 Feb 2021)

Went out for my walk tonight & thought, "it's a bit bright out here". The floodlight that hasn't been working for months, after we had a downpour, has now decided to work. It worked when I came back as well. I have no idea where it is wired to, whoever fitted it declined to update the fusebox sheet.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Snickers were Marathons not Milky Ways


They were over here, not over there.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was just wondering what would happen to an electric car if it went into a flood ?


You can run DC motors underwater, no problems.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Feb 2021)

I blew my nose fifteen minutes ago and tripped a massive nose bleed. It was like the depth charge scene from Das Boot. I haven't had one of those for thirty years. Fortunately a large kitchen roll was nearby and I stopped it within about three minutes. I've been searching all the quack medical sites on Google ever since. Apparently it's either trivial or almost certainly fatal.

It's been nice knowing you.........


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I blew my nose fifteen minutes ago and tripped a massive nose bleed. It was like the depth charge scene from Das Boot. I haven't had one of those for thirty years. Fortunately a large kitchen roll was nearby and I stopped it within about three of minutes. I've been searching all the quack medical sites on Google ever since. Apparently it's either trivial or almost certainly fatal.
> 
> It's been nice knowing you.........


Where's your sardine supply, just in case you understand!


----------



## slowmotion (19 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where's your sardine supply, just in case you understand!


I can't reach them. I'm bleeding out.......

BTW, did you know that you can lose about 50% of your normal blood volume before things get really serious?


----------



## mybike (19 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I wasn't sure to call it glue or not, it's some kind of sealant.



I had about an inch of rope seal hanging off, so had to buy some & yes, they do call it glue.

{edit, I replaced the keyboard of my computer with one you can read the keytops on, but it hasn't helped much}


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I can't reach them. I'm bleeding out.......


Has one of the tins burst, and it's only tomato sauce?


----------



## mybike (19 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> It's over three years old. It was cheap. I used it continuously for about fifty minutes doing ten oranges last night (I'm a pectin obsessive) which probably counts as abuse. It's just not worth the hassle over £19 or so. BTW, I won't be buying another from* Lakeland *in a hurry.



No, they're closed.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I blew my nose fifteen minutes ago and tripped a massive nose bleed. It was like the depth charge scene from Das Boot. I haven't had one of those for thirty years. Fortunately a large kitchen roll was nearby and I stopped it within about three minutes. I've been searching all the quack medical sites on Google ever since. Apparently it's either trivial or almost certainly fatal.
> 
> It's been nice knowing you.........


I can relate. try to reduce your blood pressure. drinking water can help. resist the urge to blow your nose for a cpl days


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I can't reach them. I'm bleeding out.......
> 
> BTW, did you know that you can lose about 50% of your normal blood volume before things get really serious?


I think it may be serious. You were stockpiling pilchards not sardines. 

It's affecting your memory!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2021)

I have been here nine years today. And it has been wonderful.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have been here nine years today. And it has been wonderful.


Hope you enjoyed those years.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have been here nine years today. And it has been wonderful.



I'll raise a  to that!


----------



## 12boy (20 Feb 2021)

Out of curiosity I added up all my tiny rides since Jan first and they totalled 285. Kinda surprised. I would be more surprised if that number is correct. Lots of dry roads today, but also some drifty spots where I shamefully walked the bike. I find winter miles a lot more challenging than summer ones. Mrs 12 got a call at 10 am from the health dept to be in at 12:30 for her first vaccine shot so she did. I had my second a week ago. Aside from a sore arm for a day, there were no side effects.
Be safe and well and stay groovy.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2021)

Right, time I toddled off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (20 Feb 2021)

He's putting on weight


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> He's putting on weight
> View attachment 574719


You're certain it's a "He"!


----------



## slowmotion (20 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're certain it's a "He"!


Let's not go there @classic33! All those threads end in tears....

Would "they" do for the moment, even if there is only one?


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Let's not go there @classic33! All those threads end in tears....
> 
> Would "they" do for the moment, even if there is only one?


It's eaten the rest of them!


----------



## Speicher (20 Feb 2021)

They shouldn't grow bigger. There's not musch room left.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2021)

Am I the only one to get annoyed with the Lottery site! 
I've got an email to say I've won summat (not a goldfish in a plastic bag, I hope!) and then when I attempt to log into their site a message says 

_SORRY
You can't sign in right now
If you are seeing this message, it's either the middle of the night, while we are doing system processing; or we are busy working to get you back into your account.
We're sorry for any inconvenience caused. Please try again later_.

Grrrrrrr.. I could be a millionaire!


----------



## slowmotion (20 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's eaten the rest of them!


I know very little about the chthonic (look that one up in your Funk and Wagnall!) life of mushrooms, but I'm not sure cannibalism is their scene.
There are lots of clips on YouTube about mushroom farming in Kenya. Brilliant farmers using very little technology and doing a great job. Quite inspiring.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Any luck getting him into the vets for a pompomectomy?


I don't want to get barred from the Vet by taking a small* but very ill tempered ball of teeth and razor blades there. Plan is if he comes in injured and needs to be sorted it'll be 'Whip those off whilst you're at it' 


* This is one of the things that make me think he's a Feral born rather than a stray


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2021)

Time for some early morning local miles 
It's dry and not very windy so ideal weather.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> They shouldn't grow bigger. There's not musch room left.



You are fungi


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I can't reach them. I'm bleeding out.......
> 
> BTW, did you know that you can lose about 50% of your normal blood volume before things get really serious?


Yes ! I did ! I wondered why I wasn't feeling too good .
The nurse from the first ambulance almost fainted at the sight of the blood . 
Having a bleeding stomach ulcer and being of blood thinners don't mix . A second ambulance with a Paramedic was called , he managed to get a saline drip into me . It was a blue flashy light and ney nahs into Bath. Meanwhile I was a bit oblivious to what was going on ! 
Apparently when my wife got to see me in hospital I had 2 drips going into both arms with my favourite blood in them . I don't remember that bit .
I survived !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2021)

Morning .
Raining here again ! 
I think I'll go and make another.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2021)

Beautiful weather here, clear skies and not much wind.

The future probably involves a socially distanced bike ride with a friend and his daughter to a nice big playground where our kids can play without getting too close together...


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2021)

Did you see that suddenly flash past ?

It was the kitten ! He's having a mad 5 minutes .


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Yes ! I did ! I wondered why I wasn't feeling too good .
> The nurse from the first ambulance almost fainted at the sight of the blood .
> Having a bleeding stomach ulcer and being of blood thinners don't mix . A second ambulance with a Paramedic was called , he managed to get a saline drip into me . It was a blue flashy light and ney nahs into Bath. Meanwhile I was a bit oblivious to what was going on !
> Apparently when my wife got to see me in hospital I had 2 drips going into both arms with my favourite blood in them . I don't remember that bit .
> I survived !


Well.. Nine of my A+ blood has gone to Bath hospital so you haven't got any of mine!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2021)

BTW £2.80


----------



## DCLane (20 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> BTW, did you know that you can lose about 50% of your normal blood volume before things get really serious?



Yes. When they discovered I'd been slowly internally bleeding for 15 months after my crash in 2016 they put 4 pints into me during the repair operation 

Oddly enough riding LEL in 2017 didn't put pressure on the small tear that let blood out.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2021)

I was just thinking about the incident and how it came about .
I had a heart attack on New Year's Eve . I just thought it was indigestion. After a blood test they said that I had had a heart attack ! 
It was a shock ! Up until that moment I thought I was invincible. So they gave me Heparin injections , blood thinners and Beta blockers.
I just assumed that the carp feeling was down to the heart attack. I'd never had one before so I didn't realise something wasn't right . I was allowed home but I was back in the next day as I woke up slumped over the bath. My blood pressure was too low . They let me back home a few hours later . We started playing Cluedo! Which room will the ambulance crew pick me up from next ! 
So looking back it would seem that I had been losing blood in hospital without knowing it .
I ended up on a Gastric ward with 4 units of blood and a similar amount of saline with the gastric and cardio peeps arguing over my medication.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Well.. Nine of my A+ blood has gone to Bath hospital so you haven't got any of mine!


That's the right type ! 
I used to give blood but couldn't after the transfusion and medication .


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> That's the right type !
> I used to give blood but couldn't after the transfusion and medication .


You'd be most welcome to some from my next donation in March! I'll ask them to send it there.. 👍🏼 🚑


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> You'd be most welcome to some from my next donation in March! I'll ask them to send it there.. 👍🏼 🚑


I don't need any more thanks !


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2021)

Well back from my local ride , it was much needed . 
Couldn't believe how busy the roads were though.


----------



## mybike (20 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> I win .Put mine out at 7 PM Tuesday for collection today.



My black bin went out Monday evening. My brown (garden & food waste) and silver bins (recycling) will go out next Monday.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I know very little about the chthonic* (look that one up in your Funk and Wagnall!)* life of mushrooms, but I'm not sure cannibalism is their scene.
> There are lots of clips on YouTube about mushroom farming in Kenya. Brilliant farmers using very little technology and doing a great job. Quite inspiring.


They still going!


----------



## gbb (20 Feb 2021)

Local cat tried to be 'hard' ...and failed.
It watched as another cat approached, unaware it was there. It launched itself at the unaware cat, a flurry of claws and then a face to face standoff, a little cat calling...then it slowly slunk off, defeated.
All of this watched from my landing window.


----------



## postman (20 Feb 2021)

Drago may rise every morning.But I yes I am the chosen one.I have been chosen to receive a Play Station 5.It seems it is the latest gaming thing.Well I am going to turn the offer down,even as a kid I never played arcade games,and those never asked for details and a £1 fee for verification.Well never mind,I'll let the Nigerian Prince chose someone else.


----------



## Speicher (20 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I know very little about the chthonic (look that one up in your Funk and Wagnall!) life of mushrooms, but I'm not sure cannibalism is their scene.
> There are lots of clips on YouTube about mushroom farming in Kenya. Brilliant farmers using very little technology and doing a great job. Quite inspiring.





classic33 said:


> They still going!



I have a (sadly) incomplete set from circa 1960. The missing volume(s) will be somewhere en route from USA to Saudi Arabia then to UK.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2021)

Oh! The frogs were busy in our pond yesterday .


----------



## mybike (20 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I blew my nose fifteen minutes ago and tripped a massive nose bleed. It was like the depth charge scene from Das Boot. I haven't had one of those for thirty years. Fortunately a large kitchen roll was nearby and I stopped it within about three minutes. I've been searching all the quack medical sites on Google ever since. Apparently it's either trivial or almost certainly fatal.
> 
> It's been nice knowing you.........



Used to have a lot, then I stopped sucking Fisherman's Friends (the lozenge) regularly.



rockyroller said:


> I can relate. try to reduce your blood pressure. drinking water can help. resist the urge to blow your nose for a cpl days



Or the nasal reamer.


----------



## mybike (20 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'll raise a  to that!



Did you need an excuse?


----------



## mybike (20 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful weather here, clear skies and not much wind.
> 
> The future probably involves a socially distanced bike ride with a friend and his daughter to a nice big playground where our kids can play without getting too close together...



Apparently my eldest grandson got stuck in the babies swing the other day and he's not even a teenager yet.

In other news, I have neglected to mention that the pod in the field at the back has dried up, but it is raining.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Feb 2021)

Positively summery out there today! I even took my coat off! Lovely 10 miles pottering via supplies stock up.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Feb 2021)

My daughter has just broken her headphones


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2021)

Very mild, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

This sudden rise in temperatures has probably set some tree pollen going (hazel most likely), because I am struggling with hayfever. Bleurgh. Mid February? FFS!!!

Have spent the morning puttering about on my Higman model. The last three layers of the main chassis rails have been marked out and are ready for cutting.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> Did you need an excuse?



Not really


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> I don't want to get barred from the Vet by taking a small* but very ill tempered ball of teeth and razor blades there. Plan is if he comes in injured and needs to be sorted it'll be 'Whip those off whilst you're at it'
> 
> 
> * This is one of the things that make me think he's a Feral born rather than a stray



That's precisely what crush cages are for.  See if you can borrow one from your local branch of CP.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2021)

Anyways, lunch calls...


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Feb 2021)

I was stopped by a security guy on my potter this morning as they were filming a Skoda commercial further down the road.


----------



## HMS_Dave (20 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I was stopped by a security guy on my potter this morning as they were filming a Skoda commercial further down the road.


I hope you ignored him and carried on.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Feb 2021)

I did think about it but he was very jovial about it.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Feb 2021)

Just listening to Faith Healer by The Sensational Alex Harvey Band on Plant Rock. One of my favourite tunes ever along with a few others off that album. What a band they were and so underrated now and then.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Just listening to Faith Healer by The Sensational Alex Harvey Band on Plant Rock. One of my favourite tunes ever along with a few others off that album. What a band they were and so underrated now and then.


Fantastic stuff, a great band, then or now. Far better than so many others.


----------



## pawl (20 Feb 2021)

Had a full English breakfast at lunch time Egg Bacon Mushrooms Sausage Black Pudding Tomatoes 🍅 Toast Hash Brown Followed by a double Espresso First one I’ve had in months I hasten to add this was home cooked


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Just listening to Faith Healer by The Sensational Alex Harvey Band on Plant Rock. One of my favourite tunes ever along with a few others off that album. What a band they were and so underrated now and then.


That's a great album. I bought it when it came out and still have it (and play it regularly).  Alex was definitely a one-off!


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Feb 2021)

Likewise. I have most of his album's. Clever lyrics and great musicians. Next is still a scary tune!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Feb 2021)

Out cycling this morning. The sun is giving warmth again 😎


----------



## Rocky (20 Feb 2021)

I've just been for my first ride for 3 months. 3 miles on the Brompton.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My daughter has just broken her headphones



I broke my bluetooth headphones the other day, they started to limp, the left channel had disappeared.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2021)

I am taking a break from glueing a chassis together. Need to concentrate so's not to make any mistakes, so it's better to stop for a bit.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am taking a break from glueing a chassis together. Need to concentrate so's not to make any mistakes, so it's better to stop for a bit.


Always a good idea to take breaks. Take your time and do it right! Looking forward to seeing this model when its done


----------



## postman (20 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I was stopped by a security guy on my potter this morning as they were filming a Skoda commercial further down the road.


I hope you told him a few jokes.How do you double the price of a Skoda fill it with petrol.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Always a good idea to take breaks. Take your time and do it right! Looking forward to seeing this model when its done



Breaks are always good when doing things fiddly - reduces the likelihood of mistakes. But all three layers are successfully glued together. And that's where I'm stopping for today. 

I definitely want to do it right.  The car belonged to and was raced by someone very dear to me, and I want to do it, and him, justice by it.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> I hope you told him a few jokes.How do you double the price of a Skoda fill it with petrol.



Or...

What do you call a Skoda filled with food?

A Lada.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2021)

Could almost be Christmas again here chez Casa Reynard.

I've just made brie and cranberry filo parcels for supper.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Feb 2021)

Huzzah! 42" TV on Gumtree just been delivered full HD etc £90.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2021)

Brushing Beautiful Daughter's hair. It's about 50cm/2' long...


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Brushing Beautiful Daughter's hair. It's about 50cm*/2' long...


*Wouldn't that be closer to a foot & a half?


----------



## tyred (20 Feb 2021)

Was at the recycling centre this morning and tried to rescue a tidy 531 framed Dawes but Stalin  the guy who worked there refused on health and safety grounds despite me waving a few bank notes under his nose

It would have been too much of an health and safety risk apparently as the bike is too old so he couldn't give it to me


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

tyred said:


> Was at the recycling centre this morning and tried to rescue a tidy 531 framed Dawes but Stalin  the guy who worked there refused on health and safety grounds despite me waving a few bank notes under his nose
> 
> It would have been too much of an health and safety risk apparently as the bike is too old so he couldn't give it to me


Try blackmail the next time.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2021)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## tyred (20 Feb 2021)

Fixed a puncture on the little truck thing my Mum uses to move flower pots around the garden.

Surprisingly difficult to get such a small diametre tyre on and off the rim. Also tyres and tubes are junk quality as they're only about two years old and are all splits and cracks and in reality have probably only covered a few hundred yards in their lifetime.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Feb 2021)

finally shoveled part of our modest patio. under the fresh snow was a 6" layer of hard compacted snow/ice. time to set out the chairs again!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> finally shoveled part of our modest patio. under the fresh snow was a 6" layer of hard compacted snow/ice. time to set out the chairs again!
> View attachment 574902


Can we postpone the barbeque for a week or so...?


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Can we postpone the barbeque for a week or so...?


Just wear a T-shirt as well as yer shorts.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just wear a T-shirt as well as yer shorts.


You must go to those formal bar-b-ques.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> You must go to those formal bar-b-ques.


Nah, just come as you please. 
Within reason.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Nah, just come as you please.
> Within reason.


I try to remain within the current bar-b-que zeitgeist.


----------



## classic33 (20 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I try to remain within the current bar-b-que zeitgeist.


And if that should fail?


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2021)

I need a  and a smackerel of something.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> And if that should fail?


Trot out the best manners I can.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Trot out the best manners I can.


Fair do's.


----------



## Speicher (21 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just wear a T-shirt as well as yer shorts.



You should wear clothes to sit on his modest patio.

Peeps without any clothes are directed to the immodest patio.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> You should wear clothes to sit on his modest patio.
> 
> Peeps without any clothes are directed to the immodest patio.


He would be wearing clothes. 
Shorts, and if cold, a T-shirt!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Feb 2021)

Another night when I can’t sleep. That’s twice in as many weeks. And at the same time of night I’m waking up. I wonder if there’s a noise outside or something that’s disturbing me. Once awake, returning to sleep is impossible


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2021)

It's another nice start to the day outside so time for some early morning miles , see ya laters


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2021)

I'm up..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2021)

Tea's up!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2021)

It's not raining yet ☔


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Wouldn't that be closer to a foot & a half?



I wanted to see if you were paying attention.

Actually, it's probably nearer 60cm


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's not raining yet ☔


It tried a couple of times whilst I was out but thankfully it didn't get past a couple of spits 

Now back home with a cuppa and in bed .


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tea's up!



No milk for me, two sugars.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2021)

Morning .
It is grey out but at least it is dry at the moment . It looks like there is a stream of rain clouds heading out way stretching all the way down to Portugal .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2021)

It's raining now!


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Feb 2021)

I am going for a potter out this morning methinks.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2021)

I've got to have an echo cardiogram later today. Fingers crossed my aorta has stayed the same size .


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Feb 2021)

Well, it's moving week coming up. Van load tomorrow and a few bits in the middle of the week and Friday all the major furniture. Next weekend putting it all in to some kind of order and new job start on March 1st.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's precisely what crush cages are for.  See if you can borrow one from your local branch of CP.


Nah it's not that. we've got 5 'pet' Cats (ok one is a moggie that moved in too) but 'Lord Fluffigton' is different, you should see him walk swagger when he's out out of the house, a real 'pirate' character , all he neeeds is the 'eyepatch'


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Well, it's moving week coming up. Van load tomorrow and a few bits in the middle of the week and Friday all the major furniture. Next weekend putting it all in to some kind of order and new job start on March 1st.


I get a new job at the same place on March first, until I start driving again. I am in the "good job" with folks I like, still on day shift.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2021)

I've found my teaching certificate, or more accurately, my "certificate of exemption from providing evidence of professional training under the ordinance of the aptitude of instructors" because Germans never let one word suffice when a sentence could do the same job.

Essentially it means that because I've got as much* training in pedagogy and teaching methods as a chamber of commerce trained instructor, I can teach people on the basis of my existing qualifications, but they don't like to admit this is the case so I'm officially "exempted".

It took six months of badgering the Chamber of Commerce to get this certificate so I don't want to lose it...

*Over _20 times as much, to be precise; 280 hours + practice as opposed to about 10 hours training._


----------



## rockyroller (21 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Can we postpone the barbeque for a week or so...?


hehe if we must


----------



## rockyroller (21 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It took six months of badgering the Chamber of Commerce to get this certificate so I don't want to lose it...


maybe that's why ppl frame things like that & mount them on the wall


----------



## rockyroller (21 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Well, it's moving week coming up


good luck, deep breaths


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Feb 2021)

Indeed.


----------



## Speicher (21 Feb 2021)

However much you would like to, please avoid visiting Speicher Towers over the next month.

The lounge is going to be redecorated and have new carpet over the coming weeks. Most of the lounge furniture is now distributed across the other rooms, so the whole house is a giant muddle. It would be good if you could have visited, and then helped me thin out the china/glass/tableware that I have accumulated over a lifetime. 

I think I will ask some of my neighbours, the ones that have parties (in normal times) if they would like some glasses. 

Also what is the best way of storing cds? It is not until I had to move them all that I realised how many there were.  Please avoid suggesting that I load them onto a memory stick. Call me old-fashioned (or a taxi) but I like the cds and their cases.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Feb 2021)

I have shelves and shelves of Cd's. I too have had to pack a load to move. Can't have too many shelves for CD'sand books if you ask me. The best bit about moving is I get a whole room just as a work room. Jewellery and crafting in one corner, bike stand and assorted bike tools and stuff at the other end.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> Also what is the best way of storing cds?


I think so long as they are all in individual cases, they can all go in a box, sorted alphabetically, maybe? I know VHS tapes are best stored flat & not standing up, because over time the rolled reels of tape will droop & distort physically. but CDs are hard plastic, so just protect the surfaces


----------



## Speicher (21 Feb 2021)

I will sort them by genre. Classical, folk music, "World" music etc. 

I have various sizes of robust baskets to sort them into.


----------



## postman (21 Feb 2021)

I am on the big screen,no not the pictures.I am on the computer .and no i will not fall off.Just been looking at mountain bike tyres,impressed how cheap they are,and they are good quality well known brands plus inner tubes in some cases.I have spent the morning giving the five bikes a look over and pumped the tyres up,i was able to sit out in the slightly better weather also,very nice.


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> However much you would like to, please avoid visiting Speicher Towers over the next month.
> 
> The lounge is going to be redecorated and have new carpet over the coming weeks. Most of the lounge furniture is now distributed across the other rooms, so the whole house is a giant muddle. It would be good if you could have visited, and then helped me thin out the china/glass/tableware that I have accumulated over a lifetime.
> 
> ...



Something like this for your CD's?


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/WATSONS-CHAK-Blu-ray-Media-Storage/dp/B0056ACDT0/ref=psdc_2850888031_t1_B0057WYA3Y


----------



## Rocky (21 Feb 2021)

@GM ...... happy with that result? I am 😀


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Feb 2021)

4.31 and it is still light outside.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2021)

Mild, breezy and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

Am currently listening to Arsenal v Manchester City. 

I have spent the day making a prototype right front stub axle for the Higman. Well, I think it will probably end up being used anyway - the benefit of doing proper drawings. The only thing left is to work out how to attach the top wishbone. But I need to make that first...

Have also learnt that some types of card are easier to drill holes in than others. The grey stuff that you get on the back of pads of paper is not very good. It just generates a LOT of fluff. Note to self - don't use it for small, fiddly parts.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2021)

11 a.m., and actually almost sunny here, but with a brisk wind from the south.
-2C, winds SE18, 30.14 bar, humidity 81%, snow forecast, but less than 1 inch.

I have learned to use an electronic blood pressure monitor.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Have also learnt that some types of card are easier to drill holes in than others. The grey stuff that you get on the back of pads of paper is not very good. It just generates a LOT of fluff. Note to self - don't use it for small, fiddly parts.



If you want to sand or drill grey card, try soaking superglue into the bit you want to work with: it hardens the card so it will react like wood. I'm told Shellac has the same effect but it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you want to sand or drill grey card, try soaking superglue into the bit you want to work with: it hardens the card so it will react like wood. I'm told Shellac has the same effect but it doesn't work for me.



That's what I've been doing, but when the gauge of card is too thick, the glue can't soak right in.

In this case, lots of thin layers are better than fewer thick ones. All a learning process.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's what I've been doing, but when the gauge of card is too thick, the glue can't soak right in.
> 
> In this case, lots of thin layers are better than fewer thick ones. All a learning process.



I've had to re-soak card after sanding through the superglue layer. I suppose you could poke a needle through the card and then superglue it, then file or drill the superglued card , although this may result in an appointment with the pink unicorns if your workspace isn't well ventilated...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2021)

After much humming and haaing, I managed to get togged up in time to get up the top of Telegraph Hill for the sunset. But as I pushed the bike off the pavement the back end landed with more of a clunk rather than a bounce: the tyre was completely flat. Now, back indoors, I have the tube out and I can't for the life of me find any trace of a puncture and no bubbles when immersed. The valve looked like it had been properly closed and the tyre looks pristine inside. So, where did my air go?


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've had to re-soak card after sanding through the superglue layer. I suppose you could poke a needle through the card and then superglue it, then file or drill the superglued card , although this may result in an appointment with the pink unicorns if your workspace isn't well ventilated...



I'm getting into the routine of glue, sand down, glue, sand down etc, etc, etc. Have been doing all the sanding & drilling in the garage, which has been ok. Although superglue doesn't half make my eyes water, I've yet to see any pink unicorns


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> After much humming and haaing, I managed to get togged up in time to get up the top of Telegraph Hill for the sunset. But as I pushed the bike off the pavement the back end landed with more of a clunk rather than a bounce: the tyre was completely flat. Now, back indoors, I have the tube out and I can't for the life of me find any trace of a puncture and no bubbles when immersed. The valve looked like it had been properly closed and the tyre looks pristine inside. So, where did my air go?


What time was this? I pumped up the rear tyre on the Folder and checked the car pressures. 
Maybe I stole it.. Sorry 😔


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2021)

Jab News: As reported, I had The Jab on Friday before work. I requested a 'sensible' day, and got one. Home by 21.30 ish. I didn’t sleep well that night, but other than that, 
I've had no side effects atall. 
I even managed to ride over to my daughters to replace her bathroom basin (carrying my plumbing tools in a rucksack)

I thought I'd mention it in case any here are worried about having it. I do realise that some folk might have sore arm, headache, achy bits etc, but not everyone does!

PS as yet, I've not updated to Windows 11 even though I ride past a 5g mast!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm getting into the routine of glue, sand down, glue, sand down etc, etc, etc. Have been doing all the sanding & drilling in the garage, which has been ok. Although superglue doesn't half make my eyes water, I've yet to see any pink unicorns


The unicorns are all being held up at customs. It's nigh impossible to get the paperwork done right.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> What time was this? I pumped up the rear tyre on the Folder and checked the car pressures.
> Maybe I stole it.. Sorry 😔


Just after 5pm. Actually, it wasn't my air, strictly speaking, I just borrowed it.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The unicorns are all being held up at customs. It's nigh impossible to get the paperwork done right.



On the other hand, I have seen monkeys wearing pink bobble hats...

But they're on my onesie!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just after 5pm. Actually, it wasn't my air, strictly speaking, I just borrowed it.


Phew, it wasn't me, then.!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2021)

I've had my echo. My cardiologist will ring me to talk about it . Hopefully it will be just to keep an eye on it .


----------



## GM (21 Feb 2021)

Rocky said:


> @GM ...... happy with that result? I am 😀





Yes, me too, I'm amazed. Thought it might have been a draw if they were lucky. How long their good luck lasts is the question!


----------



## Rocky (21 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> Yes, me too, I'm amazed. Thought it might have been a draw if they were lucky. How long their good luck lasts is the question!


.....I'm sure it'll last until the end of the season


----------



## postman (21 Feb 2021)

. So, where did my air go?
[/QUOTE]When I look in the mirror I ask the same.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> . So, where did my air go?


When I look in the mirror I ask the same.
[/QUOTE]

Same place as mine


----------



## GM (21 Feb 2021)

Rocky said:


> .....I'm sure it'll last until the end of the season




I hope you're right. Not sure of the rules but if they finish in the top four do they get to play Europe next season?


----------



## Rocky (21 Feb 2021)

GM said:


> I hope you're right. Not sure of the rules but if they finish in the top four do they get to play Europe next season?


Yes!! Now there’s a thought!!


----------



## raleighnut (21 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> However much you would like to, please avoid visiting Speicher Towers over the next month.
> 
> The lounge is going to be redecorated and have new carpet over the coming weeks. Most of the lounge furniture is now distributed across the other rooms, so the whole house is a giant muddle. It would be good if you could have visited, and then helped me thin out the china/glass/tableware that I have accumulated over a lifetime.
> 
> ...


Think yerself lucky. We've got a few hundred Vinyl LPs (and a shitload of CDs and Cassette tapes) Takes more than a day to shift that lot when Maz decides we're I'm repainting


----------



## Speicher (21 Feb 2021)

I have only got about seven LPs, but there are lots of cassette tapes. Lots of video tapes, mostly of recorded Tour de France etc. They were already in boxes, and easy to move. The cds were in stacks, and in those upright cd racks that are tricky to move without all the cds landing on the floor. 

This room was last redecorated in 2005, I think. In another sixteen years, 2037 , I hope to have given away/donated etc lots of items.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have only got about seven LPs, but there are lots of cassette tapes. Lots of video tapes, mostly of recorded Tour de France etc. They were already in boxes, and easy to move. The cds were in stacks, and in those upright cd racks that are tricky to move without all the cds landing on the floor.
> 
> This room was last redecorated in 2005, I think. In another sixteen years, 2037 , I hope to have given away/donated etc lots of items.


Nah We I do a room every year so it's about a 7 year rotation but Maz is on about a new Carpet in the 'dinning' room (thats where my hifi lives and all the LPs etc.) but as I pointed out it was only done about 4 years ago


----------



## Speicher (21 Feb 2021)

Yes, doing one room a year is very sensible.

Sadly huge demands were placed on me by my mother, after my Father died. That was twenty years of sorting out stair lifts (twice), new boiler (twice) new doors and windows ad infinitem (?), re-wiring the house, with little or no help from either of my Brothers.

Long story short, over the years it meant that decorating and shedloads of other large tasks were postponed or neglected. Six months after she died, I was diagnosed with Cancer (July 2019). 

Last autumn, the main bedroom was done, kitchen done three years ago, so nearly sort of caught up.


----------



## 12boy (21 Feb 2021)

Reynard, what is an MOTD?
It's clear, a little cool, and the high winds forecast for today will blow last night's snow around. Still, a walk or maybe a ride should be doable.
Perhaps I will tackle a chore I have been avoiding...printing out tax forms on my POS printer. Times like this I wish I wasn't such a Luddite.
Last night I had to make dinner and so pinto beans with chopped onion, sliced avocado and green chile chicken enchiladas were the result. It was edible.
Be well and safe....


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> what is an MOTD?



I believe it refers to "Match Of The Day", and is connected to something known as "Football", a form of ritualised tribal warfare much favoured amongst certain tribes, and which their youth are often forced to "play" under the pretence of "education". (See also "Rugby")


----------



## Speicher (21 Feb 2021)

Am I getting older, or is the Welsh Open Snooker final very interesting?


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I believe it refers to "Match Of The Day", and is connected to something known as "Football", a form of ritualised tribal warfare much favoured amongst certain tribes, and which their youth are often forced to "play" under the pretence of "education". (See also "Rugby")


He'd know it as soccer, not football(which uses a simily odd shaped ball as rugby).

"Tribal Warfare", why didn't I look at it that way at school.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Reynard, what is an MOTD?



As @Andy in Germany says, it's "Match of the Day"

Basically highlights (mostly) of Premier League and / or FA Cup games - that'll be soccer to you over t'other side of the pond. AKA The Beautiful Game, where ladies like me get to watch 22 fit men wearing shorts and playing with round balls. And we may even support a team. 

Which in my case is Arsenal.

And I'm not a "plastic fan" - I grew up a stone's throw away from the stadium. I could hear the crowds on match days.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2021)

The prototype of the stub axle was just that. A prototype.

What I hadn't anticipated was how well the glue bonded with this particular type of card - it's pretty well much solid. And so as a result, the original was *WAY* over engineered. I have redesigned the stub axle to be much closer to what it should be.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2021)

Monday tomorrow


----------



## Fergs (21 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Which in my case is Arsenal.
> 
> [...] I grew up a stone's throw away from the stadium. I could hear the crowds on match days.



Hmm, something doesn’t add up - I went to Highbury more than once and I couldn’t hear the crowd from inside the ground


Sorry, I just couldn’t resist referencing the old library gags


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2021)

Fergs said:


> Hmm, something doesn’t add up - I went to Highbury more than once and I couldn’t hear the crowd from inside the ground
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn’t resist referencing the old library gags





Hrmph...


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2021)

Well, time for a  and MOTD.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2021)

My inner tube is sitting on a chair and it still hasn't deflated. I may have disproved Descartes' 'Cogito Air Go Somewhere'.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My inner tube is sitting on a chair and it still hasn't deflated. I may have disproved Descartes' 'Cogito Air Go Somewhere'.


Until you put it back inside the tyre, at which point it'll just disappear again.


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Feb 2021)

One year on Tuesday since I last had a haircut.


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I've renewed my van insurance. It doesn't get much more mundane than that.


There's nothing mundane about that. It's a fearful experience to dare ask how much they want to shaft you for daring not to have any claims whatsoever in the previous year.


----------



## mybike (21 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My daughter has just broken her headphones



Do you have ear plugs?


----------



## mybike (21 Feb 2021)

tyred said:


> Fixed a puncture on the little truck thing my Mum uses to move flower pots around the garden.
> 
> Surprisingly difficult to get such a small diametre tyre on and off the rim. Also tyres and tubes are junk quality as they're only about two years old and are all splits and cracks and in reality have probably only covered a few hundred yards in their lifetime.



I replaced my father's wheelbarrow tubeless with a solid one, really no point in trying to repair it.


----------



## mybike (21 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I believe it refers to "Match Of The Day", and is connected to something known as "Football", a form of ritualised tribal warfare much favoured amongst certain tribes, and which their youth are often forced to "play" under the pretence of "education". (See also "Rugby")



From whence I got my hatred of team sports. We also had to play hockey.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> From whence I got my hatred of team sports. We also had to play hockey.


They wouldn't let me play hockey after I'd brought two Waivin hurleys in for comparison. They felt I was dangerous with a hockey stick.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> From whence I got my hatred of team sports. We also had to play hockey.



I played representative hockey and football at school. As well as being the captain of the fencing team. 

All the "cool" girls played netball, tennis and rounders. I preferred sports where you could get stuck into your opponents.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I played representative hockey and football at school. As well as being the captain of the fencing team.
> 
> All the "cool" girls played netball, tennis and rounders. I preferred sports where you could get stuck into your opponents.


The hook shape of a hockey stick was useful at times.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> The hook shape of a hockey stick was useful at times.



Tell me about it...


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2021)

3C, and rainy. For the moment..


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> 3C, and rainy. For the moment..


You sound as though you're expecting it to change.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2021)

I am making a 

Might have a chocolate suggestive to go with it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> From whence I got my hatred of team sports. We also had to play hockey.



Hockey was a better proposition because you don't need to be big or heavy, and everything dangerous happens at the other end of the stick. I gained a reputation for being a formidable player.

Then summer came and we were made to play basketball, "Throw the ball into the hoop". Yeah right, you may as well ask me to send it into lunar orbit; it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2021)

Currently staying with the family in Stuttgart. 







Sunrise out of the kitchen window at 07:00...


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Feb 2021)

At my school in the winter we played football (Summer was athletics and Autumn was rugby) but when the ground was frozen it was deemed unsafe for playing on, so we had to go into the tennis court and play shinty. 

Shinty is similar to hockey except the sticks are round, like thick walking sticks with the end bent over. You weren't supposed to lift the stick higher than shoulder height, except for those occasions where a ball was in the air and you needed to bring it down.

It was quite a fun game to play but there was one thing you tried to avoid - hitting a ball at the same time as an opponent. The clash of sticks would send a shock up your arms like you had grabbed a live wire with wet hands! Also falling over was not recommended as it was a hard court, not grass. It DID warm us up though!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> The hook shape of a hockey stick was useful at times.


I once killed a mouse with a hockey stick


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2021)

Well first cup of tea has been drunk 
Car has been fed 
Nearly time for my commute down the stairs


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> Am I getting older, or is the Welsh Open Snooker final very interesting?


It was more interesting in black and white as you couldn't figure out what the rules were .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I once killed a mouse with a hockey stick


What was the mouse doing with a hockey stick ?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hockey was a better proposition because you don't need to be big or heavy, and everything dangerous happens at the other end of the stick. I gained a reputation for being a formidable player.
> 
> Then summer came and we were made to play basketball, "Throw the ball into the hoop". Yeah right, you may as well ask me to send it into lunar orbit; it ain't gonna happen.


It also favours tall people . I think they should have a handicap system .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2021)

W


biggs682 said:


> Well first cup of tea has been drunk
> Car has been fed
> Nearly time for my commute down the stairs


What do you feed your car with ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Car has been fed
> Nearly time for my commute down the stairs



You keep the car upstairs? 
(Edit: @Illaveago got there first)


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It also favours tall people . I think they should have a handicap system .



A ladder would be fine...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You keep the car upstairs?


Maybe it's one of those new-fangled Moller Sky Cars we've been promised for years...


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2021)

Morning .
It is raining again outside .
It seems strange the way I'm feeling about this afternoon's phone call. It is totally different to how I felt about my prostate cancer results.
I'm feeling more anxious! I know it may seem daft but that is the way I'm feeling .


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Feb 2021)

First job of the day: Unblock the toilet.
Hmmm Should I have my breakfast before, or afterwards? 🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> First job of the day: Unblock the toilet.
> Hmmm Should I have my breakfast before, or afterwards? 🤔



Reminds me, I need to apply the plunger to the bath...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2021)

Bath now unblocked.

Time to get the bike out and deliver the forms for Beautiful Daughter's school registration...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Feb 2021)

Back to my role as technical advisor and troubleshooter for the homeschoolers. Fingers crossed the laptop with new SSD continues working well and that I remembered to install all needed apps.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What was the mouse doing with a hockey stick ?


Playing hockey of course 😹


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> W
> 
> What do you feed your car with ?


Felix pouches


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You keep the car upstairs?
> (Edit: @Illaveago got there first)


Well doesn't everyone else


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2021)

That's better , got another one for @PeteXXX to do


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> That's better , got another one for @PeteXXX to do


Have rodding coil, will travel 😂


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well doesn't everyone else


It makes it difficult for car thieves !


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2021)

Went to the School: there's a big sign over the door as you go in saying "Here we praise and encourage each other" which put me in a good mood from the start.

Forms handed in to the very friendly head teacher. 

Beautiful Daughter is already sending Wattsapp messages in English and German and frequently reading them in Japanese; Im not sure if I should be more concerned for her or her teachers...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well doesn't everyone else



I don't own a car; maybe keeping them upstairs is normal...


----------



## postman (22 Feb 2021)

Rocky said:


> .....I'm sure it'll last until the end of the season


What will your air.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Have rodding coil, will travel 😂


You can stand down as it went after a few flushes


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Maybe it's one of those new-fangled Moller Sky Cars we've been promised for years...


He, Peter Moller, was recruited by Lockheed's "Skunk Works".


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Until you put it back inside the tyre, at which point it'll just disappear again.


You called it correctly. This tube is going in the bin!


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You called it correctly. This tube is going in the bin!


I think it's the tyre causing the problem. The inner tube stayed up when away from it. Maybe they'd falling out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> I think it's the tyre causing the problem. The inner tube stayed up when away from it. Maybe they'd falling out.


The tyre is perfect though it's actually branded Supreme. The old inner was suffering from a respiratory problem - there's a lot of it about apparently - and it may have been aggravated by being tyred (they were co-voiding, as it were) so I've had to go for intubation.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The tyre is perfect though it's actually branded Supreme. The old inner was suffering from a respiratory problem - there's a lot of it about apparently - and it may have been aggravated by being tyred (they were co-voiding, as it were) so I've had to go for intubation.


Hopefully you'll have the problem isolated.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> You sound as though you're expecting it to change.


I was thinking it might turn to snow, but it did not.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully you'll have the problem isolated.


It's now off oxygen support so we'll see how it gets along. I'm keeping my Personal Pumping Equipment handy, though. Just in case.


----------



## Speicher (22 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What do you feed your car with ?



He feeds it roleum, as it is a pet.


----------



## postman (22 Feb 2021)

Because I am fed up of getting spam e mails.Yesterday I used the computer instead of this tablet.I got into my email account and had a look to see if I could send spam straight to a foder.Lol and behold one can,so I ticked the box,my word it really has worked so far.No Bitcoin no virus cover offers but I do miss the few I love you emails,mind you I dare not open them anyway.


----------



## Speicher (22 Feb 2021)

Apart from a few heavy pieces of furniture that I cannot move, the lounge is now comparatively empty. 

I hope that tomorrow and Wednesday are not rainy days. The doors and windows can be open to create lots of fresh hair. I can be outside, pottering in the garden. 

I have to warn people working in this house, that Bob, the cat, not the Postman, may look like a softy purry friendly cat, but he has very sharp claws and even sharper teeth, which he uses without warning if you upset him. Kizzy also has sharp weapons, but she runs away rather than use them.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2021)

Mild, murky and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard today.

Didn't have the best night's sleep. I was too hot. Had to get up and remove one of the fleece throws from the bed. I think I will air it out and put it away as I am unlikely to want it again for a while. Cue another cold snap if I do that... 

Anyways, I have made a BIG pot of curried parsnip soup, and prepped the makings of tonight's samosas. 

It's almost lunch time and I have a hungry.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2021)

Waiting for a phone call .
It could be an hour either way !


----------



## rockyroller (22 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> been looking at mountain bike tyres


tyre shopping is mind boggling. good luck to ya!


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2021)

Phew! It's the same size at 5 centipedes and has been since 2011.
I can relax now !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2021)

I've been out on my bike to celebrate . We have some sunshine and blue sky with clouds so I thought I would make the most of it whilst it was dry .
It was nice to get out and see some countryside . The fields looked really green in the yellow sunlight . There were a couple of Skylarks singing away but I couldn't see them . I heard a couple of Buzzards and spotted one of them floating across the fields. I stopped off a couple of times to take in the views and to top up on vitamin D. It was only a short ride of 7 or 8 miles .


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2021)

Still grey and drizzly here.

Had a lovely lunch of a brie, ham and cranberry sauce sandwich, a banana, an orange and two 

I have finished building the right front stub axle. My fingers are now very glue-smeared.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2021)

I now have a  and a doughnut.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2021)

Wahay time


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Feb 2021)

My 2nd little ride today was in ☀ so I bought an essential Magnum from a corner shop. 

Very nice it was, too!! 🍦


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Feb 2021)

5 more minutes until Mad Monday is over. Then all 🎻🎙💻🎥 + 🥋🥊can be put away. Plus being demonstrated on (martial arts) and without an online orchestra playing at full volume (and a live 🎻 in-house), my headache has a chance of abating. Normally, I love to hear them play, but not this evening.

If anyone is interested, the junior orchestra have been learning about syncopation. 🎶


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> 5 more minutes until Mad Monday is over. Then all 🎻🎙💻🎥 + 🥋🥊can be put away. Plus being demonstrated on (martial arts) and without an online orchestra playing at full volume (and a live 🎻 in-house), my headache has a chance of abating. Normally, I love to hear them play, but not this evening.
> 
> If anyone is interested, the junior orchestra have been learning about syncopation. 🎶


I bet that left you feeling downbeat about all those offbeats.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2021)

Anyways, I'm making samosas...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2021)

So there we have it


----------



## DCLane (22 Feb 2021)

I've ended up on British Cycling's Facebook slideshow today - I look old, round and grey  *

* as my 'starter' excuse I _think_ it was taken just after I'd won a track race at Newcastle-under-Lyme last August. It's a grimace, not a smile, whilst I'm saying under my breath "take it quickly, I'm about to pass out". I've only ever won one there so ...


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Feb 2021)

Whilst moving today I had to navigate the M25, it is the first time I have ever driven half way round it and not had to stop.


----------



## tyred (22 Feb 2021)

It's very stormy out,


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2021)

I am full of curried parsnip soup and samosas.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Feb 2021)

The cottage next door to me is now at ground Zero. Outside my house there is now a strip of mud, should be interesting if it rains. 
On the bright side, I've been encouraged to get my finger out and start the bit of levelling and paving work I need to do.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> So there we have it


You can have it, I don't want it!


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> The cottage next door to me is now at ground Zero. Outside my house there is now a strip of mud, should be interesting if it rains.
> On the bright side, I've been encouraged to get my finger out and start the bit of levelling and paving work I need to do.


Can you borrow a metal detector?


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2021)

Forgot to say earlier, but I put out my green wheelie bin (garden and food waste) ready for collection in the morning. Didn't bother with the black bag this week.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can you borrow a metal detector?


Now there's a thought! I bet there's all sorts of goodies waiting to be found.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Wahay time


I have a Zoom mtg tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2021)

I need a  so I shall put the kettle on.


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2021)

And I now have a 

As well as a crumpet with chocolate spread.


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2021)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Speicher (23 Feb 2021)




----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


>


Sithi


----------



## MntnMan62 (23 Feb 2021)

My son has a small fish tank. He's got 4 fish, two snails and a crab in there. The crabs name is Meat. He said, "Dad, I think we lost Meat." I took a look and for as long as I looked there was no movement. I told him, "Son, Meat has passed on. The crab is no more. He has ceased to be. He's expired and gone to meet his maker. He's a stiff. Bereft of life, he rests in peace. His metabolic processes are now history. He's off the twig. He's kicked the bucket. He's shuffled off his mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir. This is an ex-crab." His response. "Thanks Dad."


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Feb 2021)

MntnMan62 said:


> My son has a small fish tank. He's got 4 fish, two snails and a crab in there. The crabs name is Meat. He said, "Dad, I think we lost Meat." I took a look and for as long as I looked there was no movement. I told him, "Son, Meat has passed on. The crab is no more. He has ceased to be. He's expired and gone to meet his maker. He's a stiff. Bereft of life, he rests in peace. His metabolic processes are now history. He's off the twig. He's kicked the bucket. He's shuffled off his mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir. This is an ex-crab." His response. "Thanks Dad."



Good to see you used tact and delicacy in this potentially traumatic situation.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Feb 2021)

MntnMan62 said:


> My son has a small fish tank. He's got 4 fish, two snails and a crab in there. The crabs name is Meat. He said, "Dad, I think we lost Meat." I took a look and for as long as I looked there was no movement. I told him, "Son, Meat has passed on. The crab is no more. He has ceased to be. He's expired and gone to meet his maker. He's a stiff. Bereft of life, he rests in peace. His metabolic processes are now history. He's off the twig. He's kicked the bucket. He's shuffled off his mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir. This is an ex-crab." His response. "Thanks Dad."


He's only resting.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Feb 2021)

MntnMan62 said:


> My son has a small fish tank. He's got 4 fish, two snails and a crab in there. The crabs name is Meat. He said, "Dad, I think we lost Meat." I took a look and for as long as I looked there was no movement. I told him, "Son, Meat has passed on. The crab is no more. He has ceased to be. He's expired and gone to meet his maker. He's a stiff. Bereft of life, he rests in peace. His metabolic processes are now history. He's off the twig. He's kicked the bucket. He's shuffled off his mortal coil, run down the curtain and joined the bleedin' choir. This is an ex-crab." His response. "Thanks Dad."


He's tired after a long squa... err... scuttle.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I have a Zoom mtg tomorrow


Oh enjoy but don't let Leighton get away without doing anything 🙂


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2021)

Morning here goes the normal push and shove start to my day


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2021)

Nice sunrise earlier


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2021)

Morning.
We had a lovely sunrise . I was going to take a picture of it but when I switched it on I discovered that the battery was flat !


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> We had a lovely sunrise . I was going to take a picture of it but when Iswitched it on I discovered that the battery was flat !


Your sunrise is battery powered


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2021)

I think @Pat "5mph" likes coffee not sure where I get the idea


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2021)

I wondered why my car was covered in sand yesterday!
The weather girl said that the reason why we are having such lovely sun rise and sun sets are due to sand from the Sahara in the clouds .


----------



## tyred (23 Feb 2021)

Very wet and windy out this morning. Got soaked when out for my walk


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2021)

I heard about Saharan sands yesterday but my flat looks north and west and I failed to get up and out in time. I did look out for the sunset but clouds obscured that.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2021)

Modern technology ! 
A month or so ago we bought a new laptop as our old one , something like 4 years old batteries started playing up .
The new one doesn't have a card reader , cd player and only ,2 USB ports. It has some other new fancy ports which we don't have things to plug into them . . We use one USB for our mouse so that leaves one for attaching something else .
Yesterday my wife tried to use the new CD writer/player which we had to buy. She downloaded the software for it and for some reason it doesn't seem to work .  . Now we have to figure out which bit isn't working !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Modern technology !
> A month or so ago we bought a new laptop as our old one , something like 4 years old batteries started playing up .
> The new one doesn't have a card reader , cd player and only ,2 USB ports. It has some other new fancy ports which we don't have things to plug into them . . We use one USB for our mouse so that leaves one for attaching something else .
> Yesterday my wife tried to use the new CD writer/player which we had to buy. She downloaded the software for it and for some reason it doesn't seem to work .  . Now we have to figure out which bit isn't working !


Couldn’t you get a new battery for your old laptop? That’s something I've got to buy for two of ours and both laptops must be 10 years old if not older. I’ve just added an SSD to one and now it runs better than it ever did. I’m going to get an SSD for the other, new batteries for both and one needs more RAM. It’ll be like having two new laptops for less than £90.


----------



## mybike (23 Feb 2021)

I thought the wife had got up, but it was next doors grabber lorry dealing with all the builders waste.

In other news, next door has beaten me to it and brought down the brown bin, while the silver bins are conversing at the roadside, which probably means they have also been emptied.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Couldn’t you get a new battery for your old laptop? That’s something I've got to buy for two of ours and both laptops must be 10 years old if not older. I’ve just added an SSD to one and now it runs better than it ever did. I’m going to get an SSD for the other, new batteries for both and one needs more RAM. It’ll be like having two new laptops for less than £90.


We looked into it but decided that a new one would be the easiest option . I changed the battery on our previous one as it was external . It wasn't a genuine one and didn't last long . Our other laptop has an internal battery buried inside . It would mean disabling it whilst I did it and I prefer working on things where I can't make things worse ! I have previously fitted a new hard drive to my I Mac. It wasn't working so I couldn't do much harm. It is now working .
My wife decided that it was too much work after looking it up on the net . I think the cost of a new battery was also a bit steep !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We looked into it but decided that a new one would be the easiest option . I changed the battery on our previous one as it was external . It wasn't a genuine one and didn't last long . Our other laptop has an internal battery buried inside . It would mean disabling it whilst I did it and I prefer working on things where I can't make things worse ! I have previously fitted a new hard drive to my I Mac. It wasn't working so I couldn't do much harm. It is now working .
> My wife decided that it was too much work after looking it up on the net . I think the cost of a new battery was also a bit steep !


I know what you mean about Macs. My MacBook Air battery is only running at 75% efficiency and really needs replacing, but it's a minimum of a three-hour job including taking most of the internal apart and having to mess about with glue. 

On the other hand, the two laptops I mentioned are HP and replacing the battery takes 10 seconds at the most 

It's a shame we can't have the best of both worlds because I love my Mac.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I know what you mean about Macs. My MacBook Air battery is only running at 75% efficiency and really needs replacing, but it's a minimum of a three-hour job including taking most of the internal apart and having to mess about with glue.
> 
> On the other hand, the two laptops I mentioned are HP and replacing the battery takes 10 seconds at the most
> 
> It's a shame we can't have the best of both worlds because I love my Mac.


The problems we are having are with Acers. My Mac was quite easy although a bit daunting. It's the one shaped like a curling stone !


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Feb 2021)

I use a small HP, which has card port for SD, two USB ports and an HDMI port as well. I think it cost me a bit north of $200. Intel Celeron processor, Emmc storage. Not a big machine, but very convenient.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Feb 2021)

I believe we may get through 24 hours above freezing today.


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2021)

Blowing a hoolie here, need to decide if road or turbo. Dry though ! Only got till 1:30pm to be back and showered for a Teams meeting !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2021)

Well! Someone deserves a right earful !
I brought our old laptop out of retirement to try out the new DVD ready writer thingy. It's a company that begins with A and sounds like useless. Stupid instructions ! You may need to buy an extension lead for your USB lead as you may have to use 2 ports for extra power . Well if they have me a bit more cable I wouldn't need to would I ! . And another thing if the computer doesn't have 2 ports where is the extra power coming from ? 
Anyway I managed to watch a DVD using the old laptop and didn't have to load any software as it had a DVD player already installed .
Right so I had proved that the player worked so now to try the new laptop . Still nothing !  My wife had paid £12 for a Microsoft download!  It would recognise that something was in there but that's all. We then downloaded a free one . Bingo ! It is now working !
What a Bl**ding faff! . It's no wonder planes fall out of the sky !


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I believe we may get through 24 hours above freezing today.


Double figures a possibility?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I use a small HP, which has card port for SD, two USB ports and an HDMI port as well. I think it cost me a bit north of $200. Intel Celeron processor, Emmc storage. Not a big machine, but very convenient.


We tried a HP desktop but my wife couldn't stand the noise ! It had wire legs which I think may have transmitted the sound to our wooden table . I couldn't hear a thing ! I'm a bit deaf !
Our new Acer has 2 USB ports and some other new fangled ports which we don't have a use for . We use one USB for our mouse so that doesn't leave much else .


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2021)

On this morning's ride, there was a road sweeper clearing up the autumn leaves from one of my regular bike paths today!!
It was the same path that I asked the driver if it was possible to sweep all the resurfacing stones off last year. Maybe it's now on the Council ToDo list


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2021)

Windy outside


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2021)

Managed a quick lumpy 10 miler. Fortunately it was a couple of 'loops' which meant I wasn't in the wind one direction too long. PS road bike AGAIN. Both MTB's still have Ice tyres on. Better swap over.


----------



## postman (23 Feb 2021)

Needing fresh air and exercise I decided to mix both together and clean some windows.Conservatory inside and out.Patio doors both sides,back door,outside kitchen window and front bay window.Well to say it was a pain I was so slow,and I am unfit.But I Got the exercise and fresh air needed.


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2021)

Very mild, sunny and very breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Although the latter may be down to the quantity of peas consumed yesterday... 

Anyways, I have done a load of laundry, put away a load of stuff that I didn't do last week cos it was too cold, potatoes have been peeled and the crock pot is locked and loaded with the filling for tonight's beef and onion pie.

While doing that, I have been thinking about how to build the upper wishbones for the Higman. I might have a possible solution, but until I try a prototype, I won't know if it will work. The problem I have is that a) I don't have clear pictures of the component and b) they are structural, so I have to make sure they won't break.

Anyways, it's almost lunchtime and I have a hungry.


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We tried a HP desktop but my wife couldn't stand the noise ! It had wire legs which I think may have transmitted the sound to our wooden table . I couldn't hear a thing ! I'm a bit deaf !
> Our new Acer has 2 USB ports and some other new fangled ports which we don't have a use for . We use one USB for our mouse so that doesn't leave much else .



My wife treated herself to this..

Acer Zen Book Duo, after her old work machine was touch - very nice it is too. Well Jealous.







You'll have HDMI and the new USB C which you might not recognise.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Feb 2021)

Well, that's the bulk of stuff moved. A chesterfield sofa and few other bits from the fabulous charity Emmaus and from Friday I'm living and working by the seaside. All I have to do on the weekend is unpack everything!


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Needing fresh air and exercise I decided to mix both together and clean some windows.Conservatory inside and out.Patio doors both sides,back door,outside kitchen window and front bay window.Well to say it was a pain I was so slow,and I am unfit.But I Got the exercise and fresh air needed.



Do you fancy doing mine ?


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2021)

I've got an achy/painful big toe joint - making walking a bit 'ouchy'. No such problem then I put super stiff carbon road shoes on for a bike ride !


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Feb 2021)

Peter Walker, author of the book Bike nation buried the councillor from South Kensington today on Jeremy Vine show. Hate the show generally just happened to be near the radio when it came on.


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2021)

Proper windy out. On leaving the front door with my cup of coffee, for my 50 yard dash to the shed office, the wind was blowing my coffee out of my cup ! Nearly got covered in it !


----------



## Speicher (23 Feb 2021)

The house is a complete mess everywhere. It is cold from having the the doors and windows open to circulate fresh hair, and there is a horrible smell of paint. 

Bob is very discombobulated, Kizzy not so much. I cannot relax on the sofa and watch tv this evening cos of all the covers on the furniture in there. 
Instead I have an exciting (not) Zoo meeting tonight. I managed two hours out in the garden, before running the risk of getting swept by the icy wind in the direction of some hills.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> My wife treated herself to this..
> 
> Acer Zen Book Duo, after her old work machine was touch - very nice it is too. Well Jealous.
> 
> ...


We have an Acer Swift.


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2021)

Picked up mum's prescription.

Now trying to get my head around the wishbone design.


----------



## tyred (23 Feb 2021)

It's time for the monthly password change on my company laptop.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Feb 2021)

Man, I used to hate that. So bloody irritating.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Picked up mum's prescription.
> 
> Now trying to get my head around the wishbone design.



That's one strange prescription.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2021)

I went out twice to catch some fish and chips . I was almost there when I remembered that I didn't have a mask so I had to go back to pick mine up . Not going out I'm still not used to to it .
Georgie liked the cod, it's much better than the stuff he gets in his sachets.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Feb 2021)

Back in my apartment near Freiburg after several days with the family.

It's very strange: I never want to leave my family but when I get back to my village it feels like home; most confusing...

Am trying to resolve this conundrum by eating chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2021)

Anyways, it's time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2021)

Well today has been a day that i don't need repeating


----------



## Tail End Charlie (23 Feb 2021)

My heating boiler has stopped. I noticed this morning, but then forgot about it until this evening. Had a look, it appears to not have an electrical supply, but after that, it's beyond me. Phone call tomorrow.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Feb 2021)

my brain is scrambled eggs, can I go home now, please?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2021)

I went for a walk up to the top of Telegraph Hill and the setting sun immediately disappeared behind a bank of clouds. So I took a photo of how social distancing works up there....


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back in my apartment near Freiburg after several days with the family.
> 
> It's very strange: I never want to leave my family but when I get back to my village it feels like home; most confusing...
> 
> *Am trying to resolve this conundrum by eating chocolate.*


Have you stopped yet?


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you stopped yet?



Haven't heard any explosions, so maybe he has...


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Haven't heard any explosions, so maybe he has...


Mild earthquake recorded on the border with France though.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2021)

I cleaned the inside of my car today. It's not worth doing anything with the outside as it's covered in Saharan sand..


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I cleaned the inside of my car today. It's not worth doing anything with the outside as it's covered in Saharan sand..


Life's a beach...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I cleaned the inside of my car today. It's not worth doing anything with the outside as it's covered in Saharan sand..


Honda Oasis?


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2021)

Messing about with wishbone prototypes.

I am on my fourth iteration.


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2021)

Fourth iteration works but doesn't look right.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2021)

Sixth iteration is the best yet. I think I finally have something workable. 

When I can un-stick it from my thumb, that is...


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Sixth iteration is the best yet. I think I finally have something workable.
> 
> When I can un-stick it from my thumb, that is...


Just use a knife, but remember how hard blood is to remove


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> I've got an achy/painful big toe joint - making walking a bit 'ouchy'. No such problem then I put super stiff carbon road shoes on for a bike ride !


The gout?


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Life's a beach...



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn83cCEpZV0


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just use a knife, but remember how hard blood is to remove



I managed to peel it off without any damage. Whew. But I still need to remove the glue from my fingers.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sn83cCEpZV0





View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv6tuzHUuuk


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> I managed to peel it off without any damage. Whew. But I still need to remove the glue from my fingers.


Conditioner, or try sanding it off.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Conditioner, or try sanding it off.



It does peel off after a while, fortunately. The peril of superglue and working with fairly small, fiddly parts.

At least I now have a plausible prototype. The real test is whether I can drill the fine hole needed in each of the two ends that mount to the chassis without any breakage.

If I can do that, then I can laminate the appropriate pegs into the chassis. If I can't, then I will have to have another think.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2021)

What about lemon juice!


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about lemon juice!



Not tried that... But I don't have any in. The last of it went in the hummus, and I'm not going grocery shopping till Saturday. Hey ho...


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2021)

Tried the wishbone for size, and while it's now more or less the right design, it's 12mm too long. Unfortunately, due to the shape, it's not as simple as just trimming off the excess at each end. Drat.

And on that note, I'm heading off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2021)

Sure i just saw a pigeon flying backwards


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2021)

♻ Bin day, today.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about lemon juice!


It works well on pancakes !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2021)

Morning.
I've been running around like a mad thing trying to fill our dustbin and put it out . I wondered why nobody else had put theirs out !  In fact they had put their garden waste bins out . It turned out that SWMBO had the wrong week so I had to swap the bins round .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2021)

Cor! The wind isn't half shifting those clouds! 
It is a bit blowy out there! I almost got blown over .
Is there a mortar system that I can get which will fire when a bird carps on my car ? I've just had to wash off a complete salvo all across my car .  I reckon they do it on purpose,lining up so that they can get as much coverage as possible .


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Cor! The wind isn't half shifting those clouds!
> It is a bit blowy out there! I almost got blown over .
> Is there a mortar system that I can get which will fire when a bird carps on my car ? I've just had to wash off a complete salvo all across my car .  I reckon they do it on purpose,lining up so that they can get as much coverage as possible .


Was it the backwards flying pigeon that @biggs682 saw 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Was it the backwards flying pigeon that @biggs682 saw 🤔


More than likely 😉
We have blue sky with some clouds whizzing past .
First cuppa has been dispatched


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2021)

Top tea this morning. I just opened a new packet and it's far better than the last one. 

Right, cricket is about to start. I'll be back at the drinks interval.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2021)

Morrison's booked between 10 & 11, just arrived & unloaded


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> The gout?



No idea. Happens occasionally, like once or twice a year !


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I went for a walk up to the top of Telegraph Hill and the setting sun immediately disappeared behind a bank of clouds. So I took a photo of how social distancing works up there....
> View attachment 575445



Good god. No sitting down for a chat/picnic. FFS


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2021)

I know. I was astonished. It looked like there had been a sunset meet up planned.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Feb 2021)

Near my new job I have noticed a Green Goddess fire engine parked on the street. It's in military colours but doesn't look like it has moved in a while.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It works well on pancakes !


How often do you have them sticking to your fingers?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Near my new job I have noticed a Green Goddess fire engine parked on the street. It's in military colours but doesn't look like it has moved in a while.


I've not seen one of those in years and years.


----------



## pawl (24 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Tried the wishbone for size, and while it's now more or less the right design, it's 12mm too long. Unfortunately, due to the shape, it's not as simple as just trimming off the excess at each end. Drat.
> 
> And on that note, I'm heading off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx




Wishbone If it does break I may have one left over from the crimbo turkey


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2021)

We have sun shining in the rear garden at last


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> How often do you have them sticking to your fingers?


I have a remedy for that !


----------



## tyred (24 Feb 2021)

I think that I'll have an orange 🍊 for elevenses.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2021)

The wishbone crisis reminded me of of a car that my boss's son and a friend had worked on .
The car originally started off as a Ford Escort 2 door MK1. When I first saw it poking out of a lock up garage I couldn't make out what it was ! 
From the front I could make out a Jaguar XJ6 bonnet and Rover 2000 front wings . . 
As the 2 of them were obsessed in car customising they decided to lower the roof . This is where they came unstuck! When they cut a couple of inches out of the pillars they discovered that they no longer lined up . Not letting that stop them they then cut the roof into four pieces and welded some sheet steel in . They finally gave up at that point as it was horrible !


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2021)

Mr Postman has just delivered lots of little parcels with my name on. Not one was for me 

MrsF has been ordering lots of fabric. She's making a baby quilt for my sister who is 'due' soon.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> As the 2 of them were obsessed in car customising they decided to lower the roof . This is where they came unstuck! When they cut a couple of inches out of the pillars they discovered that they no longer lined up . Not letting that stop them they then cut the roof into four pieces and welded some sheet steel in .


That is the accepted method of doing it


Illaveago said:


> They finally gave up at that point as it was horrible !


It does take skill to make it look right, which is one reason I have never tried to do it.


----------



## tyred (24 Feb 2021)

All this talk of wishbones reminds me that I think I have two wishbones for a MK IV Corrina up in the attic somewhere.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Feb 2021)

Just had a phone call.Covid vaccination on Friday


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> No idea. Happens occasionally, like once or twice a year !


Could have to do with diet, braunschweiger or peas used to cause it for me, then almost everything did, as it did my father. I went in one day when I was having an attack, the doctor diagnosed gout (redness and darkening on a line across the toe joint, and a blood test for purines) and put me on a diet and allopurinol. Never had a problem since.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Just had a phone call.Covid vaccination on Friday


In case anyone missed the now closed thread, anyone over 59 can use this service

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coron...rus-vaccination/book-coronavirus-vaccination/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> In case anyone missed the now closed thread, anyone over 59 can use this service
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coron...rus-vaccination/book-coronavirus-vaccination/


The link says 64. I think that this was queried on the closed thread but I didn't see the reply.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The link says 64. I think that this was queried on the closed thread but I didn't see the reply.


I'm 60 & just used it without any issue, I was about to reply on the thread but the Mods got in first


----------



## raleighnut (24 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> In case anyone missed the now closed thread, anyone over 59 can use this service
> 
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coron...rus-vaccination/book-coronavirus-vaccination/


I'm not 59 til the middle of March.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2021)

Warm, sunny intervals, the odd spot of rain and a stiff, gusting south-westerly here chez Casa Reynard. 

My car is covered in a fine layer of yellow dust. I am wondering whether that is contributing towards my hayfever issues. I have run out of meds, so I will have to nip out to Boots later. They do a generic version of the stuff I use that is half the price of the branded stuff. I did not sleep well as I was bunged and dribbly and itchy.

As I was really busy with various yesterday, and I have assorted to do this afternoon, I have been working on the Higman model this morning. The parts for the left front stub axle have been sanded and finished and are almost ready for assembly - don't want to leave small parts lying loose. And I have been doing the design work on the lower chassis rails.

But it is almost time for lunch and I have a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> I'm not 59 til the middle of March.



You share a Birthday with me, I do believe


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2021)

tyred said:


> All this talk of wishbones reminds me that I think I have two wishbones for a MK IV Corrina up in the attic somewhere.



Can you shrink them in a boil wash and pop them in the post please?


----------



## raleighnut (24 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> You share a Birthday with me, I do believe


The 19th ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Feb 2021)

4C and rather sunny here.


----------



## DCLane (24 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> You share a Birthday with me, I do believe



You're going to be 59 in March?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> That is the accepted method of doing it
> It does take skill to make it look right, which is one reason I have never tried to do it.


If it was done properly the steel sheet would have some curvature in it and would not just be flat panels like they had .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2021)

I've woken up from a nap and seem to have left my brain somewhere !


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2021)

16 degrees


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> 16 degrees


Too warm!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2021)

I wonder why the two pigeons trying to make baby pigeons on top of a fence post, in my garden, in this gusting wind thought it was going to end in anything else but failure... 

How are there so many pigeons if they're this stupid


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2021)

Looking like I'll get my drive back soon. The lads are putting my son's mate's car back together. They fitted lowering springs, but one of them got carried away with a hammer and damaged the front shocks. Today has been fitting the front shocks and new gearbox oil after they dumped a litre over my drive by accident.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've woken up from a nap and seem to have left my brain somewhere !


They're not here. Marmoset mansions are fresh out of brains. 

A measly 15C here.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> Too warm!


It certainly is for the time of the year


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2021)

I have my drive back, and my son's friend is very happy with his lowered car (no good for speed bumps though)


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2021)

Beef Stew for dinner.... 
I love MrsPete's dumplings!! 😍


----------



## mybike (24 Feb 2021)

tyred said:


> It's time for the monthly password change on my company laptop.



I thought everyone had given that up. The only thing it produces is dodgy passwords.


----------



## mybike (24 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I went for a walk up to the top of Telegraph Hill and the setting sun immediately disappeared behind a bank of clouds. So I took a photo of how social distancing works up there....
> View attachment 575445



In the UK the police would be fining them for having picnics


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Haven't heard any explosions, so maybe he has...



I stopped.

No boom today...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> In the UK the police would be fining them for having picnics


Well, *should* be fining them. (SE London is still in the UK, though I'd be in favour of seceding.)


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, *should* be fining them. (SE London is still in the UK, though I'd be in favour of seceding.)



We ave a number of former city states around here, so there is precedent. One was officially a part of Austria, while being physically near the French border...

In other news, I need a shower.


----------



## tyred (24 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> I thought everyone had given that up. The only thing it produces is dodgy passwords.


I have about 6 different passwords that need changed on the various different systems I use at work. Complete headwreck as they all have different criteria and most cases you can't just recycle them as it won't accept previous passwords.

One of the passwords is for an extremely user-unfriendly portal that links back to a prehistoric mainframe based system and even after four years I still can't get it right first time and usually end up locking my accountYou need to log in manually using a load of commands and the password needs exactly eight characters with one capital letter, two numbers and one special character (except & and *) in a very precise order


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Feb 2021)

I used to just increase the number on mine. Always left it to the last minute though.


----------



## mybike (24 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, *should* be fining them. (SE London is still in the UK, though I'd be in favour of seceding.)



I don't see why, getting vit D & nicely separated.


----------



## tyred (24 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I used to just increase the number on mine. Always left it to the last minute though.


I mostly do that too.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I stopped.
> 
> No boom today...


And the earthquake on French-German border!


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2021)

Errands run. Cat hair in mask. I was sneezing my way around Ely, with people looking at me as if I was well strange.

Gave me plenty of personal space too. 

Popped into Tesco for milk and some other gubbins while I was there, and came out with a kilo of sausage, a cooked chicken and three quarters of a kilo of Gouda on yellow sticker...


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I stopped.
> 
> No boom today...



Ah, but there's always a BOOM tomorrow...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> I don't see why, getting vit D & nicely separated.


I can't help but feel that if everyone stuck to the guidance we'd have saved tens of thousands of lives, and I'd be allowed to go out for a beer by now. In itself, despite being way outside guidance and legal limits, I didn't think of it as being something to report, because it was outdoors and mostly done without very close contact.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> The 19th ?



Yup.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> You're going to be 59 in March?



Oi!!!

You can take more than a decade off that, thank you very much...


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Feb 2021)

I went for a bicycle ride on the single speed in the 8C breeziness of a prairie noonday.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oi!!!
> 
> You can take more than a decade off that, thank you very much...


Funny thing is when I was growing up the girl next door was exactly a year younger than me to the day.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I used to just increase the number on mine. Always left it to the last minute though.


I used to use something like - mybossisatosser12 , and like you say just keep increasing the last number.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Feb 2021)

Was putting my breakfast things away into the dishwasher and, knowing it needs a hefty pull to open, I yanked it open quite hard. However I wasn't concentrating and was actually standing to one side of the dishwasher, which is a cutlery drawer which I pulled open with some force straight into my undercarriage. Ouch!


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Feb 2021)

Silly you then.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Feb 2021)

In other news my boiler fired up of its own accord this morning. I woke up, heard the noise and dashed downstairs to check. Result! Not sure what's going on with it, but perhaps it'll last a bit so I can schedule in a service, rather than a call out.


----------



## Speicher (24 Feb 2021)

A special  from the sofa at Speicher Towers. 

There is some more woodwork to be painted tomorrow. The sofa is sit onable, and the television reconnected. 

Bob still very discombobulated, and Kizzy slightly. Paint fumes still making me feel  and very drowsy.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2021)

I had hot dogs with onions and ketchup for supper.

Am now getting my head around the design for the lower chassis rails. Have decided to forgo a bit of accuracy in return for a structure that won't turn into a cross between a collie and a lhasa apso...


----------



## Speicher (24 Feb 2021)

The decorator has a dog who stays in the van, and goes for a walk at lunchtime. So @Reynard, if you need a cross between a Collie and a Bernese Mountain Dog, I know where you can find one.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> The decorator has a dog who stays in the van, and goes for a walk at lunchtime. So @Reynard, if you need a cross between a Collie and a Bernese Mountain Dog, I know where you can find one.



Hmm... A Collinese Mountie Dog... 

At least it's not a Collapso.


----------



## tyred (24 Feb 2021)

Time to go to bed. The sand man cometh.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2021)

tyred said:


> Time to go to bed. The sand man cometh.


Your car is covered in Saharan Sand!


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2021)

Anyways, I think I'm heading off to the Land of Nod via the intermediate stations of Wooden Hill, Kitty Cuddles and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (25 Feb 2021)

Crop #2.

The boys are back in town.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2021)

Morning y'all no pushing today just straight out


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2021)

A year ago yesterday i posted a short video on face ache of a soft close toilet lid in operation 

It's a slow news morning 
Black bin is standing outside awaiting collection 
Fist cuppa has been downed


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2021)

I've got to go shopping 🛒


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Crop #2.
> 
> The boys are back in town.
> View attachment 575649


That looks serious !

Better get Rentokill in !


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2021)

Morning .
It's sort of light grey here. No pretty sunrise .
Georgie the kitten has gone off somewhere . He keeps on biting our feet! He's a little terror !


----------



## Jenkins (25 Feb 2021)

Jab day today.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2021)

I don't know if many people saw it but a couple down this way recently had twins on the same day but the babies were 3 weeks apart !

They were convinced 3 weeks apart !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

My 11 o'clock parcel has just arrived. It's a burr grinder, my latest attempt to get a better cup of coffee. The old one will now either be consigned to spice grinding duties or relegated to the cupboard under the oven.


----------



## pawl (25 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Crop #2.
> 
> The boys are back in town.
> View attachment 575649





Your house might have a damp patch.


----------



## mybike (25 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't help but feel that if everyone stuck to the guidance we'd have saved tens of thousands of lives, and I'd be allowed to go out for a beer by now. In itself, despite being way outside guidance and legal limits, I didn't think of it as being something to report, because it was outdoors and mostly done without very close contact.



I doubt that the few who didn't 'stick to the guidelines' made the slightest difference. In any case, the 'guidelines' were so vague & nonsensical and constantly changed so they really didn't have any effect.


----------



## mybike (25 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Funny thing is when I was growing up the girl next door was exactly a year younger than me to the day.



I went on a course where, as part of the 'get to know each other' (why?) we shared birthday dates. It was claimed that in any group over a certain size there would be at least two people who shared a birthday. I suppose it applies here too.


----------



## mybike (25 Feb 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I used to use something like - mybossisatosser12 , and like you say just keep increasing the last number.



Which is incredibly bad practice, when it comes to passwords. which is why some organisations actually checked to make sure that there was no similarity in your passwords. I hate to think of the amount of time lost to the inventing of passwords.


----------



## mybike (25 Feb 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Crop #2.
> 
> The boys are back in town.
> View attachment 575649



I was tempted on the last visit to the garden centre - stopped by not knowing where I'd put them.


----------



## mybike (25 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A year ago yesterday i posted a short video on face ache of a soft close toilet lid in operation
> 
> It's a slow news morning
> Black bin is standing outside awaiting collection
> Fist cuppa has been downed



Doesn't it leak between the fingers?


----------



## postman (25 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Beef Stew for dinner....
> I love MrsPete's dumplings!! 😍


Oh matron.


----------



## postman (25 Feb 2021)

Just spent two hours in the garden,lovely to be out and exercising.Filled the brown bin with wet soggy leaves.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Filled the brown bin with wet soggy leaves.


There are still a huge amount of these around aren't there


----------



## postman (25 Feb 2021)

Now dont laugh,but we both get pocket money.£60 a month to do what we like with.Mine goes on cycling stuff and lattes and cake chocolate.So what with Lock down and everything I have £130 left and it's pocket money day 1st March.£ 190 will be the new balance,anyone else finding they have been saving a little money.


----------



## DCLane (25 Feb 2021)

@postman - we've saved a fortune with no racing; race entry fees, travelling, parts, etc. 

A weekend's racing overseas can cost us £1000 and five were cancelled last year. I'm expecting similar this year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Now dont laugh,but we both get pocket money.£60 a month to do what we like with.Mine goes on cycling stuff and lattes and cake chocolate.So what with Lock down and everything I have £130 left and it's pocket money day 1st March.£ 190 will be the new balance,anyone else finding they have been saving a little money.


My day to day expenditure has fallen but I do get the occasional ''need'' to buy things online which is more impulsive than logical. I'm probably slightly out of pocket.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Now dont laugh,but we both get pocket money.£60 a month to do what we like with.Mine goes on cycling stuff and lattes and cake chocolate.So what with Lock down and everything I have £130 left and it's pocket money day 1st March.£ 190 will be the new balance,anyone else finding they have been saving a little money.



Yes, putting half the amount of fuel in the car, no cafe stops when I'm out on the bike, I haven't been down the club for months and I haven't taken my Good lady out for a meal in ages.


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2021)

Still, mild and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Puttered about doing chores and have prepared the fruit for a batch of marmalade. I will equivocally say that it is NOT a good idea to get Seville orange juice in your eyes. Owww!

And I have started a new bottle of steroid spray for my hayfever.


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> Now dont laugh,but we both get pocket money.£60 a month to do what we like with.Mine goes on cycling stuff and lattes and cake chocolate.So what with Lock down and everything I have £130 left and it's pocket money day 1st March.£ 190 will be the new balance,anyone else finding they have been saving a little money.



It's swings and roundabouts here, although I probably have saved a good bit.

No cat shows and no motor racing and very little need to put petrol in the car. But then I have bought new art and craft stuff, a load of bits for my archive and built a bike...


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2021)

Very little fuel - I've put fuel in the car twice since September. Spending more on food though as there are four of us in every day.

Still got a very sore toe, too much to think about the bike unfortunately. Old age sucks !


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> I went on a course where, as part of the 'get to know each other' (why?) we shared birthday dates. It was claimed that in any group over a certain size there would be at least two people who shared a birthday. I suppose it applies here too.


I think the group is 26. That is, in a group of 26 it is probable that two of the group share a birthday. Sounds way too small, but it's right.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Feb 2021)

365/26 = 14/1 better then the lottery, but still seems a bit large to me, maybe over a 3 month period you'd get some 365/78 = 4/1


----------



## raleighnut (25 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> I went on a course where, as part of the 'get to know each other' (why?) we shared birthday dates. It was claimed that in any group over a certain size there would be at least two people who shared a birthday. I suppose it applies here too.


I still think it's pretty uncommon, anyone else had a neighbour with the same birthdate (and I don't mean someone at school or who lives around the corner but actually in the house next door)


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Feb 2021)

Start my new job on Monday morning.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> I still think it's pretty uncommon, anyone else had a neighbour with the same birthdate (and I don't mean someone at school or who lives around the corner but actually in the house next door)


I still think it's strange that my twin brother has the same birthday as me, even though I don't have a brother


----------



## slowmotion (25 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> I was tempted on the last visit to the garden centre - stopped by not knowing where I'd put them.


I'm absolutely no expert. I just followed the instructions on the kits. The oyster mushrooms have been a lot easier than the chestnut ones. To begin with, you leave them in a warm, dark place so they can do mysterious things inside the growing substrate. Then you move them to a cooler less dark place. Give them a go. They are great fun.

Edit: BTW, Google and YouTube have skiploads of stuff on small scale cultivation.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2021)

I've been out for a ride on my Dawes Shadow . The sun is out and we have blue sky and clouds but the wind is a bit chilly on the old bonce!

I thought I would try my route in reverse. So I went to the Roebuck and then down Corsham road to the Lacock Bypass and from there down Mons Lane to Reybridge. It was a lot easier cycling that way as most of it is downhill so I could freewheel most of it . Oh the joys of freewheeling that fixed wheelers are missing out on . 
I stopped off at Reybridge to take in the view . The willow trees looked nice with the new growth glowing red in the sunshine . From Reybridge I cycled up to Notton and then to Thingley and back down Easton Lane and home .
It was a pleasant ride and a bit over 8 miles . I'll have to work it out . I gave my bike a wash afterwards .


----------



## 12boy (25 Feb 2021)

It was about -2C yesterday but little wind, so I went out for 17 miles, on Piglet 2, my Balefill Bianchi 92 Nyala, which shod with Finnish studded snow tires aint no feather weight. Wasn't fast but still lots of fun. I do love long wheelbase chromo mtn bikes with level top tubes.
My buddy across the street and I are past the 2 week mark after our second Covid vaccine so our wives are permitting us to get coffee together this afternoon. From 8/19 through last summer he helped me build a mini sheepherders wagon shown below. Be nice to hang out for a while.


----------



## Speicher (25 Feb 2021)

I knew that something would get broken when moving things around. Just a question of what, not if. There has just been a very quiet but ominous crunch/smash sound from the dining room. I am guessing that Bob will have some explaining to do!

Part of me does not want to look to see what is broken, and how many pieces it is now in. Anyone got some good glue?


----------



## Speicher (25 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> It was about -2C yesterday but little wind, so I went out for 17 miles, on Piglet 2, my Balefill Bianchi 92 Nyala, which shod with Finnish studded snow tires aint no feather weight. Wasn't fast but still lots of fun. I do love long wheelbase chromo mtn bikes with level top tubes.
> My buddy across the street and I are past the 2 week mark after our second Covid vaccine so our wives are permitting us to get coffee together this afternoon. From 8/19 through last summer he helped me build a mini sheepherders wagon shown below. Be nice to hang out for a while.




That looks lovely!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2021)

We have been saving a bit of money .
I've been spending a little bit. I've bought a few bits for my bikes, some Campag caliper brakes and some Scalextric cars. At least the car's will get some use .


----------



## 12boy (25 Feb 2021)

The sheepherder wagon is built on an 8x4 utility trailer and probably weighs about 600 lbs. Easily pulled by my Honda Element.


----------



## Speicher (25 Feb 2021)

False alarm about something breaking. Bob is on a cushion on top of Kizzy's box of toys. He moved the small ball in there that has tinkling bells in it. That explains why the sound was muffled.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> Doesn't it leak between the fingers?


I like leaks


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 Feb 2021)

Today while driving to the shops I stopped outside a house to watch a robot mower being followed by several chickens, the mower was being ridden by a rooster. No, I am not making this up.


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2021)

After an afternoon hauling deadfall for cutting up and then puttering around with my model, I am sitting by the fire with a  and following the text commentary of Arsenal v Benfica as it's not being broadcast on the radio.


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> I knew that something would get broken when moving things around. Just a question of what, not if. There has just been a very quiet but ominous crunch/smash sound from the dining room. I am guessing that Bob will have some explaining to do!
> 
> Part of me does not want to look to see what is broken, and how many pieces it is now in. Anyone got some good glue?



I know nothing got broken, but I do have a good supply of glue.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2021)

Is that customer services ? 
Oh i forgot you don't care about customer service


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2021)

Footy done and dusted - we *squeaked* through into the next round of the Europa League.

Fed the girls (gourmet chicken pate thingy with gravy) and it's almost time to feed me. I'm having a bitsas night.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2021)

We are just trying a glass of House of Sainsbury's merlot. It's a bit face screwy uppy at the moment . It will either improve with age or a few more glasses .


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Feb 2021)

I was just wondering if there has ever been a cycling themed board game of any sort.


----------



## classic33 (25 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I was just wondering if there has ever been a cycling themed board game of any sort.


One or two
https://www.welovecycling.com/wide/...emed-board-games-guaranteed-take-breath-away/


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2021)

My feet are cold, so I've dug out the fluffy Nordic socks.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2021)

I'm having a packet of crisps , my wife has a packet of tarantulas.


----------



## Speicher (25 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'm having a packet of crisps , my wife has a packet of tarantulas.



So you spied her with a snack.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2021)

I have a  and a crumpet with chocolate spread.

Almost got the rear axle and suspension for the Higman straightened out. Well, at least I know what goes where, how big things need to be etc. The one mystery is the exact location of the rear shock. I know it sits forward of the rear axle, but I don't know how much by, and the photos I have aren't clear enough to work it out...


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Very little fuel - I've put fuel in the car twice since September. Spending more on food though as there are four of us in every day.
> 
> Still got a very sore toe, too much to think about the bike unfortunately. Old age sucks !


Have them look into that gout thing, sure made my life easier.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2021)

Right, bed for me, via Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2021)

Good morning. I'm glad it's Friday: It's been a full week.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. I'm glad it's Friday: It's been a full week.


Morning 
It's also Friday here as well how strange


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2021)

Good morning all. There's frost on the rooves. It's clear and still with a bit of a chill.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2021)

Well the first 🍵 has been drunk


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2021)

Morning .
We had fog here first thing this morning . It has now cleared and revealed a hard frost .
I have put out our recycling bin out on the correct day !


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Feb 2021)

Starting to unpack this afternoon and make new place look like home by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2021)

Chippenham town council told Wiltshire Council ( Trowbridge ) basically to get stuffed over plans for housing and ring road.

They stated that the number of houses planned were far too many for our requirements and would only encourage people into the area for commuting. They also said that it would destroy wildlife habitats and much needed farm land .
I totally agree with their comments and have been feeling like it is becoming harder to get out into the country lanes .

Problem is Trowbridge might not listen!


----------



## Phaeton (26 Feb 2021)

Such a shame I've had to turn the blinds as the sun is too bright to see my monitors


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2021)

A blackbird is staring down a pigeon, under the bird feeder, daring it to try and steal its bit of food. 

🐦


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> 365/26 = 14/1 better then the lottery, but still seems a bit large to me, maybe over a 3 month period you'd get some 365/78 = 4/1


That's the odds for a particular day.
Imagine the group of 26 lined up. The odds of someone having the same birthday as the first in line is 26/365. The odds of someone having the same birthday as the second is 25/365, for the third it's 24/365.
So the odds of any two in the group sharing a birthday are (26+25+24+23+22 ..... +3+2+1)/365 or 351/365. 
Ok, should really be 366 but you get the drift. 
It is quite a surprisingly small number, but the maths proves it.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Feb 2021)

What a lovely sunny morning. Breakfast outside for me and the cat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2021)

I've just had a beer delivery. 11 hours to beer o'clock then.


----------



## mybike (26 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good morning all. There's frost on the rooves. It's clear and still with a bit of a chill.



Yes, it was cold out last night & the field was quite white until the sun reached it. Now there are white streaks where the trees cast a shadow.


----------



## tyred (26 Feb 2021)

Lovely day out

And it's Friday so only another seven hours of captivity left for this week


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> Yes, it was cold out last night & the field was quite white until the sun reached it. Now there are white streaks where the trees cast a shadow.


We're still getting a little shadow frost on the rooftops but it's going fast. I'm guessing we're in the middle of a high pressure system*.

*Confirmed, and it's in no rush to move according to the meteo people.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2021)

You are number 15 In the q


----------



## Phaeton (26 Feb 2021)

Sent in an AskmyGP on Wednesday in still having back problems after my off in June last year, I got a call from a physio that afternoon we agreed an xray was the best start. I got a call from the surgery to confirm yesterday, got a call from the xray department on the way to take wife for her vaccination currently sat semi naked in the xray department


----------



## fossyant (26 Feb 2021)

Big toe is improving. Felt OK last night - really think sitting at a desk all day doesn't help. 

I've got to collect a new toy shortly - a garden shredder. Wanted one for ages, but as we have quite a large 'cat run' the mulch can go in the bottom where the cat's do 'their business' Any excess (and there will be lots) I'll use as mulch on the garden, and also to suppress weeds behind our property.


----------



## postman (26 Feb 2021)

I was 71 earlier this month.Right this morning I got out one piece of a three piece wooden ladder.So what you may say.Well it was my dads,he was a painter and decorator.I worked for him for a few years after he had been really ill.He needed someone to do the heavy and high work,he paid me more than an office job I had.This was back in 1967, By 1971 we were going nowhere not making any sort of living,so I left and joined Royal Mail and made more money and worked less harder.So this morning I used it to clean out some broken mortar that has fallen off the side of the barge boards.50 years old this ladder.What memories I have of that ladder,the ful three pieces would make my legs wobble.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Feb 2021)

Hope the wooden ladder was nice & damp, i hate it when they have dried out


----------



## postman (26 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Hope the wooden ladder was nice & damp, i hate it when they have dried out


It is in a really good condition it moves side to side a bit but is better with the second piece in.It is also covered in hard putty and lots of old paint.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Feb 2021)

Well I've been 'Jabbed'


----------



## postman (26 Feb 2021)

Just taken a phone call from my son.He has just got his Masters with a Distinction.I am so proud.So tonight a takeaway curry with daughter two pints of London Pride a nice beer,and a very large Raisin Whirl sticky bun,the sun is out and the birds are singing,what a lovely day.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2021)

Bright and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but with a bit of a nip in the air.

Funny, it's Friday here too.

I have spent the morning doing paperwork. Oh joy... NOT. But I am now treating myself and watching the qualifying for the opening round of this year's Formula E championship.

My favourite driver has switched allegiance from purple to green, and thus, so have I... She who takes green is green and follows green leader.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2021)

Well it's a lovely day for sure here


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Funny, it's Friday here too.


It seems pretty widespread right now. However, there is a band of Saturday moving in from the east.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2021)

Getting nearer to end of my working day


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2021)

It has been a lovely sunny day here .
I spent the morning sanding paint off the sides to our stairs in preparation for varnishing them .
I thought I would go for a ride this afternoon as the weather was so nice but I felt so shattered as if someone had unplugged me ! I stayed indoors and rested instead .
It is still lovely here with a clear sky and a yellow glow from the setting sun .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2021)

It's good to have been able to open the windows today. And I'm going to have to move soon because the sunset is beginning to get into my eyes.

10 miles on the turbo done, afternoon tea is served and I have a WhatsApéritif at 7pm.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2021)

I saw a flutterby and a very large bumble bee today .


----------



## postman (26 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's good to have been able to open the windows today. And I'm going to have to move soon because the sunset is beginning to get into my eyes.
> 
> 10 miles on the turbo done, afternoon tea is served and I have a WhatsApéritif at 7pm.


I think the spare bike might just go on the turbo.That turbo has been a God send,i went to Halifax to pick it up,sadly i have forgotten the chaps name.If you know its you thank you it has been worth every penny.


----------



## mybike (26 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Big toe is improving. Felt OK last night - really think sitting at a desk all day doesn't help.
> 
> I've got to collect a new toy shortly - a garden shredder. Wanted one for ages, but as we have quite a large 'cat run' the mulch can go in the bottom where the cat's do 'their business' Any excess (and there will be lots) I'll use as mulch on the garden, and also to suppress weeds behind our property.



They're so useful. I get at least twice as much hawthorn & blackthorn trimmings in the bin if I use mine & the less prickly stuff is really useful in the garden.


----------



## tyred (26 Feb 2021)

It's steak and kidney pie and chips night with a bottle of beer.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2021)

It was a lovely day here today too, but it did get a bit chilly after luncheon.

Paperwork has been completed, but I just need to double check some numbers before I sign and date the thing and fire it through the post to where it needs to go. 

And I have been doing some of the carpentry bits required for the model. Carpentry is not my skill. But I have made a wooden block that measures 128 x 54 x 20 mm, cut an 8 mm diameter knitting needle to a length of 124 mm and drilled a hole in each end and through the middle, and cut two 11 mm bits of 5 mm diameter knitting needle and drilled a hole in one end of each, then glued a 20 mm wire peg in the respective holes.

Watched the Diriya E-Prix. My man got taken out by a numpty in a Mahindra. 

I have also had a nice girly pamper session. 

The cats have been fed, and now it is time to feed me.


----------



## mybike (26 Feb 2021)

Aaarrgghh, I've just broken another presta valve!!

And, of course, I couldn't find my stash of spares, but I had one in the bike bag. So I get the wheel off and the old tube out. Could I find the tube? It had vanished. So I thought, did I put one in the handlebar bag - yes! Tube in & all pumped up, put my hand in my pocket - you've guessed - the missing tube.

Is it me or are plastic tyre levers rubbish?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> Aaarrgghh, I've just broken another presta valve!!
> 
> And, of course, I couldn't find my stash of spares, but I had one in the bike bag. So I get the wheel off and the old tube out. Could I find the tube? It had vanished. So I thought, did I put one in the handlebar bag - yes! Tube in & all pumped up, put my hand in my pocket - you've guessed - the missing tube.
> 
> Is it me or are plastic tyre levers rubbish?


I've got a Decathlon set of plastic levers and they're pretty good. Translated, this means I'm yet to break one.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> Aaarrgghh, I've just broken another presta valve!!
> 
> And, of course, I couldn't find my stash of spares, but I had one in the bike bag. So I get the wheel off and the old tube out. Could I find the tube? It had vanished. So I thought, did I put one in the handlebar bag - yes! Tube in & all pumped up, put my hand in my pocket - you've guessed - the missing tube.
> 
> Is it me or are plastic tyre levers rubbish?



Some are (plastic tyre levers), some aren't.

The Wilkos ones aren't that good, but the yellow ones from Decathlon are.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a Decathlon set of plastic levers and they're pretty good. Translated, this means I'm yet to break one.



Great minds think alike!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Great minds think alike!


I did wonder whether they were nylon though.

A quick google of the Decathlon site tells me it's PA66 polyamide, which another quick google tells me is nylon. So I have no view on plastic tyre levers....


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I did wonder whether they were nylon though.
> 
> A quick google of the Decathlon site tells me it's PA66 polyamide, which another quick google tells me is nylon. So I have no view on plastic tyre levers....



Well, they're all polymers, commonly known as plastic i.e. chains of a particular class of organic molecules which include ethylenes, amides, vinyls, esters,phtalates...

Plastic is such a generic term, and covers a real wide range of materials with different properties - like the harder, more brittle thermoset stuff and the softer thermoplastic, never mind the ones that get spun into fibres...

Soz, I'll take my materials scientist's hat off again xxx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, they're all polymers, commonly known as plastic i.e. chains of a particular class of organic molecules which include ethylenes, amides, vinyls, esters,phtalates...
> 
> Plastic is such a generic term, and covers a real wide range of materials with different properties - like the harder, more brittle thermoset stuff and the softer thermoplastic, never mind the ones that get spun into fibres...
> 
> Soz, I'll take my materials scientist's hat off again xxx


If I were wearing a hat I'd take it off to you!


----------



## mybike (26 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a Decathlon set of plastic levers and they're pretty good. Translated, this means I'm yet to break one.





Reynard said:


> Some are (plastic tyre levers), some aren't.
> 
> The Wilkos ones aren't that good, but the yellow ones from Decathlon are.



I think mine are Halfords, previous, broken, ones were from Aldi. Somehow they just don't seem to get under the bead.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> I think mine are Halfords, previous, broken, ones were from Aldi. Somehow they just don't seem to get under the bead.


I have no idea why I have 2 sets but they also come in green. Or they did. They're not bad though, definitely worth a couple of quid.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Feb 2021)

What an absolutely lovely day it's been - except for the bit from 08:00 to 15:30.

No plans for this weekend, except for a little bit of beer and no dealing with clueless numpties by email, on the other end of the phone or the other side of the desk.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2021)

Time for a  and a pain au chocolat methinks.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Well I've been 'Jabbed'



Sit rep,I've got a bit of a sore arm.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2021)

Morning y'all it's time for me to wrap up well and go for a trundle


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2021)

I've just ordered some lightbulbs; I can pick them up later at the local hardware shop.

I also ordered some LED replacements for the tiny kitchen lights, because just getting normal bulbs wasn't quite exciting enough.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2021)

On my YouTube recommendations this morning, the sort of video that makes me miss the UK:


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2021)

Morning.
It is foggy here .
Our kitten,I mean squirrel is busy softening our bed. Apparently it isn't soft enough . I call him a squirrel as he climbs up things like a mad thing , furniture , curtains. He often goes down between the side of the settee and the wall hanging upside down , wide eyed and looking like a mad thing !


----------



## Phaeton (27 Feb 2021)

It's a cool morning & not in a Fonzie way


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have no idea why I have 2 sets but they also come in green. Or they did. They're not bad though, definitely worth a couple of quid.
> View attachment 575966


I use an old MZ C spanner and tyre lever to help with mine . I must have had a couple of really tight tyres as the bent bit on my Halfords plastic levers has become straight .


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Feb 2021)

mybike said:


> Aaarrgghh, I've just broken another presta valve!!
> 
> And, of course, I couldn't find my stash of spares, but I had one in the bike bag. So I get the wheel off and the old tube out. Could I find the tube? It had vanished. So I thought, did I put one in the handlebar bag - yes! Tube in & all pumped up, put my hand in my pocket - you've guessed - the missing tube.
> 
> Is it me or are plastic tyre levers rubbish?


I've found the Pedro levers very good, well, I've yet to break one.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Feb 2021)

Crisp morning here.
I must say I've been impressed with the amount of recycling being done at the demolished cottage next door. There's been a guy there for the last week whose only job is to chip off the mortar from the bricks, which are then wrapped in plastic on a pallet and taken away. There's one load for a grab wagon of earth, broken bits of concrete and half broken bricks, but everything else has been recycled. They have burnt the old wood from roof lathes etc.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2021)

I think I might cut the grass later.
And clean the car. 
And chainsaw the conifer I felled into woodburner sized pieces (if Screwfix txts me that my new chain is ready for collection, that is!!) 

I'll let you know how many of these objectives I actually achieve


----------



## Speicher (27 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I think I might cut the grass later.
> And clean the car.
> And chainsaw the conifer I felled into woodburner sized pieces (if Screwfix txts me that my new chain is ready for collection, that is!!)
> 
> I'll let you know how many of these objectives I actually achieve



And after lunch? What are your plans for this s'artnoon?


----------



## Speicher (27 Feb 2021)

I usually live at the top of a hill. Today I am on an island, surrounded by a sea of mist.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> I usually live at the top of a hill. Today I am on an island, surrounded by a sea of mist.


It's eerie when that happens. Atmospheric in a very literal way.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> And after lunch? What are your plans for this s'artnoon?


Zzzzzzzzzz 😴


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I think I might cut the grass later.
> And clean the car.
> And chainsaw the conifer I felled into woodburner sized pieces (if Screwfix txts me that my new chain is ready for collection, that is!!)
> 
> I'll let you know how many of these objectives I actually achieve



Snap.

Although the conifer is all chopped from before Christmas and has been 'mulched' by my new garden shredder - had a play with it yesterday. The cat run has a nice new layer of mulch for the cat's to do their business on !


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have no idea why I have 2 sets but they also come in green. Or they did. They're not bad though, definitely worth a couple of quid.
> View attachment 575966



Oh another SNAP - I have the green and blue sets. Very good levers.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Feb 2021)

Morning all. Bright sunshine & clear blue skies in this corner of Suffolk. Unfortunately any activity has been delayed by a warm duvet & a couple of coffees, but I hope to be out and about some time this afternoon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2021)

I'm not going out to pick up bread and croissants until the temperature reaches 10C.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2021)

Oh, and I've resprayed the solar topped three tier lamppost (with coir lined flower baskets) black as it was looking a tad sad. 

And.. Why does rattlecan black spray paint smell like pear drops?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Oh, and I've resprayed the solar topped three tier lamppost (with coir lined flower baskets) black as it was looking a tad sad.
> 
> And.. Why does rattlecan black spray paint smell like pear drops?


Why did pear drops smell like spray paint seems like a better way to phrase it.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just ordered some lightbulbs; I can pick them up later at the local hardware shop.
> 
> I also ordered some LED replacements for the tiny kitchen lights, because just getting normal bulbs wasn't quite exciting enough.


Is it too early to plant them?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2021)

Ok, bread run done - everybody is ridiculously cheerful and smiley in the sunshine. We clearly need more of it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> On my YouTube recommendations this morning, the sort of video that makes me miss the UK:



Wooooh guy, known even to railfans this side of the pond. Train running past here runs past the Ferraro-Rocher factory, wonder what their excuse is? Or maybe Amtrak have them. I should ride more often, but St. Louis is a bit depressing.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Feb 2021)

I find that l have inadvertently ( or carelessly ) bought a selle italia SLR carbon friction free monolink saddle. That sentence probably weighs more than the saddle does. The only problem is that it obviously needs a mono link seat post and l have just about recovered from the shock of seeing the price of such exotica. c'est la vie n'est-ce pas?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I find that l have inadvertently ( or carelessly ) bought a selle italia SLR carbon friction free monolink saddle. That sentence probably weighs more than the saddle does. The only problem is that it obviously needs a mono link seat post and l have just about recovered from the shock of seeing the price of such exotica. c'est la vie n'est-ce pas?


$600 for a seat post! I think I need to sit down....

Oops, it's over $600 for the post and saddle. Each is over $300 though. Still highly ouchy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2021)

Don't they also make an aluminum one?


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I also ordered some LED replacements for the tiny kitchen lights, because just getting normal bulbs wasn't quite exciting enough.




Poo. the LED's flicker. How do you make sure this doesn't happen?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2021)

Voltage fluctuations? Like from appliances turning on or off? Might need a constant current LED driver. That is what some forum I was looking at told me when I had a wonky LED like that.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2021)

Bright, sunny and mild here chez Casa Reynard, but we did have a sharp frost overnight.

I am right hayfevery again this morning and feel decidedly miserable. But I have cooked the fruit for my batch of marmalade, made a pair of drum brakes and laminated the front wishbone pickups into the chassis.

Currently watching Formula E qualifying.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2021)

Speicher said:


> I usually live at the top of a hill. Today I am on an island, surrounded by a sea of mist.



I live below sea level. When fog happens, the whole world disappears.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Feb 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Don't they also make an aluminum one?


Yes l am hoping to be able to get hold of an aluminium 27.2mm for less than a kings fortune. Not sure if l will ever dare put it on a bike though


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Feb 2021)

Meanwhile and far more importantly Ireland v Italy is now on


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Feb 2021)

Just having a zoom call with family


----------



## Moon bunny (27 Feb 2021)

We can keep the cats and dog we rescued.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2021)

We have been entertaining a 3 year old . He enjoyed playing with my Dinky army lorries. Tis afternoon he wanted to ride I the big black car. It is the electric pedal car that I found discarded in a lane . It goes quite well now and he is learning how to steer it .
It has been a lovely sunny day but I was too shattered from yesterday to go for a cycle ride .


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2021)

Well.. You'll be pleased to hear that I completed all my chores except cutting the grass. And chainsaw the conifer. 

BUT... I did pressure wash the mildew off the front fence prior to painting it tomorrow morning. 
And fit a 10 mile ride in to Screwfix to pick up my new chainsaw chain


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Well.. You'll be pleased to hear that I completed all my chores except cutting the grass. And chainsaw the conifer.
> 
> BUT... I did pressure wash the mildew off the front fence prior to painting it tomorrow morning.
> And fit a 10 mile ride in to Screwfix to pick up my new chainsaw chain


Are you changing your site name to PeteZZZ for the afternoon?


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2021)

Currently experiencing a chicken incursion.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are you changing your site name to PeteZZZ for the afternoon?


Sadly not! By the time I got the txt from Screwfix, ridden there and back (oh, I forgot to mention that I exchanged a couple of books at Overstone bus shelter library on the way past) and fitted the new chain, it was too late for my snooze


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 576066
> 
> 
> Currently experiencing a chicken incursion.



Ah. Lunch. 

Couldn't get it any fresher.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 576066
> 
> 
> Currently experiencing a chicken incursion.


Mmmmmmm.. Chicken..  
Just needs stuffing and roasties 🍲


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2021)

Anyways, I have reached a major milestone with my Higman model. The two halves of the main (upper) chassis rails are now glued together.

The glue is now curing (I used 2-part epoxy) and while that's happening, I'm going to toddle off to Tesco for a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Mmmmmmm.. Chicken..
> Just needs stuffing and roasties 🍲



Great minds think alike!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2021)

Actually managed a bit of gardening


----------



## fossyant (27 Feb 2021)

Cars washed, decking at back of garage jet washed ready for decking oil (already washed the decking outside the shed office).

Didn't do the grass, but sprayed the side of my son's car with WD40 and left it 30 minutes before washing off - it was covered in road tar. Easiest way of removing it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Feb 2021)

Beer o’clock . This time it’s Adnams Broadside


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2021)

Tonic water with a twist of lemon juice here


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2021)

Can a crane function as a yardarm? The sun's definitely below it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2021)

Forgot to take the pasta off the woodburner and it's now less "Penne Regate" and more "moderately sized drainpipe".

This is why I don't try complicated cooking.


----------



## DCLane (27 Feb 2021)

It's been a busy day, bikes set up, tip, a ride and other stuff.

Currently I'm looking at 4x5 metre lengths of window edging that needs about 2x1.5m cut and glued into a window (minimum order so I ordered 20m to cover decorating in other rooms). 

It can wait.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2021)

We watched the Inferior Design Masters programme this evening . It seems to be judged by The Emperor's Clothes designers. They seem to think that customers want to get an experience from visiting a shop . I would like to see the products that they are trying to sell me . You would expect to see cycles and cycle type related stuff in a cycle shop and not empty space and fancy wallpaper. I can rememberer going into the Modellers Den in Bath and studying their models whilst my daughter and wife went shopping . They had enough models to keep my mind occupied for the duration .
I think shops could win over the net in the way that they display products . Buying on the net you are looking for something specific whereas a shop might have something on display which catches your eye which you hadn't thought about .


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2021)

Full moon tonight here in the UK 🎑 

🇬🇧


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Full moon tonight here in the UK 🎑
> 
> 🇬🇧


Apparently it's a snowmoon. Last month it was a wolfmoon. Next month will probably bring a pokemoon.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Feb 2021)

Jeez, laying York stone is hard work. I'm wrecked.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Feb 2021)

Got a load of washing line dried while I was out for a ride this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2021)

Went to do my usual Saturday night lurk in Tesco. And that was about as usual as it got, because NONE of the other regulars were there. It was just little me on my little ownsome.  In a decade of stickering in there, I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of times that has happened.

So had first dibs on *everything* 

A lot of the packs off the counter were very big, which meant I had to leave some things that I might otherwise have taken had they been smaller. But I picked up lamb shanks, a pork leg joint, stewing steak, beef fillet, a monkfish tail, trout, salmon, lemon sole, anchovies, pepperoni, yoghurts, tomatoes, leeks, cavolo nero, croissants and chocolate muffins.

Oh, and in the damaged goods bins, the only items in there was beer and condoms.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Went to do my usual Saturday night lurk in Tesco. And that was about as usual as it got, because NONE of the other regulars were there. It was just little me on my little ownsome.  In a decade of stickering in there, I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of times that has happened.
> 
> So had first dibs on *everything*
> 
> ...


That last item should be binned by rights. Medical aid.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> That last item should be binned by rights. Medical aid.



I wouldn't know...  The packet was squashed on one corner, but otherwise undamaged.

Not that I've any use for such, being a lone sock and all...


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2021)

Anyways, time for a  and a snackette and watch the Diriyah E-Prix on catch up.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for a  and a snackette and watch the Diriyah E-Prix on catch up.


Wait until the AI formula E Grand Prix's start.

Same cars, no drivers, and it's down to which team comes up with the best software to "drive" the cars.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2021)

Scrub that... The i-player isn't co-operating. 

My allergies are playing up and I'm tired. So I'm heading off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Scrub that... The i-player isn't co-operating.
> 
> My allergies are playing up and I'm tired. So I'm heading off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Feb 2021)

I can't decide which to have. Mature Cheddar,or Edam on my crumpets.🤔


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide which to have. Mature Cheddar,or Edam on my crumpets.🤔


Have both, on seperate crumpets, then you'll have a comparison base for the next time.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Feb 2021)

I decided not to have the crumpets and have Tarte au spud et pois moelleux ( spud pie and mushy peas) instead.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> I can't decide which to have. Mature Cheddar,or Edam on my crumpets.🤔


Cheese on Crumpets.........................You heathen, I can just about forgive Jam, Honey or Syrup but for me it's just a big slathering of Salted Butter (preferably Cornish or Jersey Butter)


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Cheese on Crumpets.........................You heathen, I can just about forgive Jam, Honey or Syrup but for me it's just a big slathering of Salted Butter (preferably Cornish or Jersey Butter)


So you wouldn't fancy microwaved corned beef on crumpets,which is one of my favourites? 🧐


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> So you wouldn't fancy microwaved corned beef on crumpets,which is one of my favourites? 🧐


No certainly not, Corned Beef should only be eaten in a Sandwich made with Wholemeal (brown) Bread and with plenty of Mustard or Horseradish accompanied by a bag of crisps/cheddars and maybe a pickled Onion or two. Yep Corned Beef does OK in a 'Lancashire Hotpot' although Lamb is bettter and I've had a nice 'hash' made with it but................Crumpets* should just have Butter on em

* unless of course you are buying inferior crappy tasteless ones


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> No certainly not, Corned Beef should only be eaten in a Sandwich made with Wholemeal (brown) Bread and with plenty of Mustard or Horseradish accompanied by a bag of crisps/cheddars and maybe a pickled Onion or two. Yep Corned Beef does OK in a 'Lancashire Hotpot' although Lamb is bettter and I've had a nice 'hash' made with it but................Crumpets* should just have Butter on em
> 
> * unless of course you are buying inferior crappy tasteless ones


Corned beef, mashed tatties and beans is how I like it.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2021)

We had corned beef last night yum yum .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2021)

Some frost but looks like it could be a nice day ahead so going to clip in and get some miles in


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2021)

Morning.
The sun has just risen, it looks frosty out with a little bit of mist .
I will go and make another  in a few minutes .

That was a big explosion they had in Exeter yesterday. I can remember the one we had here years ago. We all went along to watch it .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2021)

It looks like we have had a hard frost by the amount of ice on our car windscreen.

I'm just thinking ! If I do feel up to going for a ride later which bike should I take ? . I fancy a change from my Dawes Shadow which I have been using in the dampness. My Raleigh Record Ace is ready to run and so is the Carlton Kermesse but it is buried a bit deeper in my garage. . I'm not sure how my Falcon is .


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It looks like we have had a hard frost by the amount of ice on our car windscreen.
> 
> I'm just thinking ! If I do feel up to going for a ride later which bike should I take ? . I fancy a change from my Dawes Shadow which I have been using in the dampness. My Raleigh Record Ace is ready to run and so is the Carlton Kermesse but it is buried a bit deeper in my garage. . I'm not sure how my Falcon is .


Decisions, decisions.... I'd go with the green one 👍🏼


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Decisions, decisions.... I'd go with the green one 👍🏼


That would narrow it down to 2 . Both the Kermesse and the Record Ace have a greenish tinge.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2021)

Illaveago said:


> That would narrow it down to 2 . Both the Kermesse and the Record Ace have a greenish tinge.


Nearly decided, then... 
Lighter green would be best, I think 👌


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2021)

My green bike doesn't have a saddle on it. That could be a project for today. 

It's misty here, no frost though. I have a random desire to see the sea.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2021)

I was thinking that it could introduce a bit more colour into things as it has been a bit monochrome until the past few days .
The Dawes Shadow is metallic grey with black tape bars and black tyres. The weather has been grey ,wet and horrible . Today we have some sunshine and colour so a more colourful bike might be the way to go .


----------



## pawl (28 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Cheese on Crumpets.........................You heathen, I can just about forgive Jam, Honey or Syrup but for me it's just a big slathering of Salted Butter (preferably Cornish or Jersey Butter)





And MARMITE DAM IT


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2021)

Well back from my ride which was exhilarating for many reasons .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well back from my ride which was exhilarating for many reasons .


Unsuitable for mundane news, then?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Unsuitable for mundane news, then?


No not at all.
One minute clear next thick fog then Clear etc etc . 
Glasses kept steaming up in the fog .
Rear disc brake stuck on so had to free that .


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2021)

pawl said:


> And MARMITE DAM IT


On a Crumpet. 

Marmite on toast yep but* ON A CRUMPET*   never.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Feb 2021)

I'm going off Marmite. I still like the taste but its not spreadable enough nowadays and it just tears holes in the bread. Bovril is my favourite now.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2021)

Washing out on the line and car cleaned this morning, I'm hardly using the car at the moment, I've only done 150 miles this month, like wise my bikes aren't getting used much either, too busy.


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Feb 2021)

Bought a new filter and plants for the fish tanks.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2021)

Open message to the nearby lady or gentleman grilling bacon whilst I was painting the front garden fence... 

Whoever you are.. I will find you and cross you off my Christmas card list!! 

🥓 🥓 🥓 

😬


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2021)

You need to throw something at them 🥚 🥚


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2021)

I finally chose my Carlton Kermesse to go out on . It took a little while to dig it out of my garage . I had to move a couple of other bikes first .
The weather here is lovely and sunny with a clear blue sky .
I cycled over to Lacock and back , there were quite a few other cyclists out and about .


----------



## postman (28 Feb 2021)

20 mins on the turbo and 10 mins heavy digging,nice and slow to get fitness and stamina back.Very soon I will have to arrange insurance with British Cycling so I can go out,I won't go till I am covered.


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2021)

Just had a four mile walk around Manchester. Parked up at First Street. Walked over to Castlefield to have a sneaky peaky at the set of Peaky Blinders. Stopped outside The Garrison, but they weren't serving pints. Carried on past the old ruins in Castlefield, then over the river into Salford to show my daughter where her mum's new office is (in normal times). Then wandered back over the river, up King Street and towards China Town.

Mosley Street was closed off due to a gun incident last night on a tram ! Popped into China Town, stopped off at a chinese supermarket then headded home. Poor Yang Sing had gone up in smoke this morning (famous restaurant). Loads of fire engines. Final visit was a Korean supermarket on Oxford Road for some 'bits' my daughter wanted.

Never seen Manchester so quiet.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2021)

Chilly and still but very sunny here chez Casa Reynard. This morning, it was "where's the rest of the world gone", it was that foggy.

Feeling really meh. Not much sleep as I'm really struggling with an allergy issue. Not sure what's setting me off, and it's driving me up the wall. Tossed and turned for most of the night, up to mop streaming eyes and nose upmpteen times. Gave in and took a whole tablet of Cetirzine.

Wrong move.

Since 5am, I am now more bunged than a bung in a bunged up barrel.

At least Arsenal gave Leicester a good thrashing earlier, though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Feb 2021)

Landlady's family are over for a visit. They have a dog, so Landlady's dog and Visiting dog (which travels on a Bakfiets, BTW) are chasing each other around the garden.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Landlady's family are over for a visit. They have a dog, so Landlady's dog and Visiting dog (which travels on a Bakfiets, BTW) are chasing each other around the garden.


What bike is the landlady's dog riding?


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2021)

Anyways, am settling back with a  and a stack of snacks to *finally* watch the E-Prix.

Red button to the rescue.


----------



## 12boy (28 Feb 2021)

Another sunny, cold and windy day here which is getting tedious. Tomorrow will be just as windy but with highs well above freezing. My eldest son and I have a deal whereby we have to do at least 50 pushups every day. That, plus some man yoga yesterday has left me a bit sore so there will be something else today. -9C at the moment but I will leave a space heater on in my primary bike shed and fool around with a couple of bikes later . There are Target stores here which sell some food, clothes, cosmetics, household goods etc... what I would call a big box dept store. Perhaps we'll go there this afternoon. We go in for a couple of things and leave $200 lighter.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Feb 2021)

classic33 said:


> What bike is the landlady's dog riding?



D*mn, forgot to check.


----------



## postman (28 Feb 2021)

12boy said:


> Another sunny, cold and windy day here which is getting tedious. Tomorrow will be just as windy but with highs well above freezing. My eldest son and I have a deal whereby we have to do at least 50 pushups every day. That, plus some man yoga yesterday has left me a bit sore so there will be something else today. -9C at the moment but I will leave a space heater on in my primary bike shed and fool around with a couple of bikes later . There are Target stores here which sell some food, clothes, cosmetics, household goods etc... what I would call a big box dept store. Perhaps we'll go there this afternoon. We go in for a couple of things and leave $200 lighter.


I never noticed before,you are from the US of A. I love your country.I have been three or four times.New York was mental.It was so busy.Can't wait to go back. New York I will be ready for you next time.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2021)

postman said:


> I never noticed before,you are from the US of A. I love your country.I have been five or six times.New York was mental.It was so busy.Can't wait to go back.



I've been to New York, didn't like the place.


----------



## pawl (28 Feb 2021)

raleighnut said:


> On a Crumpet.
> 
> Marmite on toast yep but* ON A CRUMPET*   never.





Definitely Sometimes with Peanut Butter spread on firstUs is hard nuts in northwest
Leicestershire


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, am settling back with a  and a stack of snacks to *finally* watch the E-Prix.
> 
> *Red button to the rescue.*


It was you!


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2021)

I've got all the washing dried today, tonight I have one of my least favourite jobs to do, I've got to put the fitted cover back on the settee, its a bit like fitting a duvet.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> D*mn, forgot to check.


Is either dog quicker than you?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Feb 2021)

Just woken up , had to have an afternoon kip. This morning was the third in a row that my two hunting dogs woke me up at about 4am , howling fit to bust because of some real or imagined threat lurking around the house, So chucked some clothes on , gathered the hounds and set off into the pitch black outside . Chilly , quiet, not a soul human or otherwise to be seen. It's probably one of the stray dogs around here looking for food scraps. Back inside , dogs sleep in moments . l stagger back to bed, try too hard to go back to sleep, no joy . 
Can't be cross with these two...l'm too soft


----------



## postman (28 Feb 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been to New York, didn't like the place.


Got the numbers wrong three or four times.New York did my head in I had a meltdown,I got fed up of queuing,pushing noise,I just lost it and went to find a quiet coffee shop and had an hour to myself.I met the family later.


----------



## pawl (28 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Chilly and still but very sunny here chez Casa Reynard. This morning, it was "where's the rest of the world gone", it was that foggy.
> 
> Feeling really meh. Not much sleep as I'm really struggling with an allergy issue. Not sure what's setting me off, and it's driving me up the wall. Tossed and turned for most of the night, up to mop streaming eyes and nose upmpteen times. Gave in and took a whole tablet of Cetirzine.
> 
> ...




I watched it .Can’t understand this square and back passing Leicester have adopted in recent matches.even when there is space to take the ball forward.before making a pass 

Give the Gunners their due they played well.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Feb 2021)

Just fed the dog a tin of cat food, put hand into cupboard opened tin before looking at the label, Ah well she's not fussy she's eaten it.


----------



## Hover Fly (28 Feb 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> We can keep the cats and dog we rescued.


I was also given a camera (Mamiya RB67 with lenses etc.) the the chap knew I coveted as a thank you for keeping an eye on the house.


----------



## DCLane (28 Feb 2021)

@Phaeton - the dog _might_ prefer the cat food. Then you've got trouble.

Our 'big cat' - a large Manx - was ill late last year and lost 20% of their body-weight. Having been treated they've gone onto better food. The other cat's put out not having the nicer stuff.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2021)

I have emerged from Formula E land.

Good race, especially at the pointy end. Shame it ended the way it did - looked like a pretty big hit for Alex Lynn. Think Martin Brundle in the Jordan in Melbourne back in 1996. It's the same kind of incident.

Oh, and did I mention that my man won?


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> @Phaeton - the dog _might_ prefer the cat food. Then you've got trouble.
> 
> Our 'big cat' - a large Manx - was ill late last year and lost 20% of their body-weight. Having been treated they've gone onto better food. The other cat's put out not having the nicer stuff.



I feed the girls the same. Although apparently, the right hand side of a can is better than the left hand side... 

It's half an hour to food time, and I am being stared at LOL.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2021)

Haven't done any actual construction work on the Higman model today. My brain's far too fogged from the lack of sleep, so it's best not to.

But I've been puttering around with a few ideas for making some parts that aren't straightforward - suspension links and the exhaust. Turns out that short sections ordinary printer paper covered in paper glue (pritt stick type stuff) rolled around a wire core, and then drenched in superglue actually works quite well. 

The paper gives me the shape, the wire means the thin sections won't break, and it comes with end pegs automatically attached. And I can add small beads at the end in lieu of things like ball joints and rose joints.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Feb 2021)

DCLane said:


> @Phaeton - the dog _might_ prefer the cat food. Then you've got trouble.


She gets the leftovers most morning, the cat will not eat the food if it's been left in the dish overnight, it demands fresh each morning. The cat won't touch Whiskas or Felix, currently it's on Asda Fish, but after getting a box of Aldi fish it's turning it's nose up at Asda now, but the dog couldn't care less, food is food to her.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2021)

Well it's been a lovely spring day again 
Long may they continue


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2021)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and MOTD


Enjoy the Arsenal comeback!


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Enjoy the Arsenal comeback!



It'd be much more enjoyable if Spuds hadn't walloped Burnley 4-0...


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Feb 2021)

Reynard said:


> It'd be much more enjoyable if Spuds hadn't walloped Burnley 4-0...


Why? Are you a Burnley fan?🤔


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Open message to the nearby lady or gentleman grilling bacon whilst I was painting the front garden fence...
> 
> Whoever you are.. I will find you and cross you off my Christmas card list!!
> 
> ...




View: https://media.giphy.com/media/q55zFbF4pNNF6/giphy.gif


This'll be more effective.


----------



## 12boy (28 Feb 2021)

When I was sevenish on our way back from the USA to India we stopped in New York and went to the top of the Empire State Building where my Dad held me over the edge to see the tiny cars and people below. Stilll have nightmares about that.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> When I was sevenish on our way back from the USA to India we stopped in New York and went to the top of the Empire State Building where my Dad held me over the edge to see the tiny cars and people below. Stilll have nightmares about that.


Did you use the lifts or the stairs to get to the top?


----------



## 12boy (1 Mar 2021)

They have elevators? I am sure we did use them . I have read the NYC Fireman have a race up those stairs.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> They have elevators? I am sure we did use them . I have read the NYC Fireman have a race up those stairs.


Fastest time, for the 1,576 stairs/steps, is 9 minutes 33 seconds.


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Mar 2021)

OK, wish me luck. Off to teach my P2 kids.

Let's see what mood they're in at this time on a Monday.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> When I was sevenish on our way back from the USA to India we stopped in New York and went to the top of the Empire State Building where my Dad held me over the edge to see the tiny cars and people below. Stilll have nightmares about that.


And i thought my dad was bad when he used to pretend he'd got his foot stuck in the tram lines when a tram was approaching,at Blackpool in the 1960's.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been to New York, didn't like the place.


Me neither.


----------



## 12boy (1 Mar 2021)

I did enjoy seeing Janis Joplin, Big Brother and the Holding Company at the Fillmore East in 68. Oh, and there was a new Brit band, 10 Years After. I had seen another new band a few months before, Cream, which I liked better.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Mar 2021)

Now that I know what it means: PPFOTM & NR.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2021)

Foggy old start to the day here 
Another week starts 
Lets hope it's a good un


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been to New York, didn't like the place.


I think the old one is better .

It has a railway museum .


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Now that I know what it means: PPFOTM & NR.


I've been beaten 😔


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> I watched it .Can’t understand this square and back passing Leicester have adopted in recent matches.even when there is space to take the ball forward.before making a pass
> 
> Give the Gunners their due they played well.


It is a carefully devised ploy to let the opposition wear themselves out by scoring goals and thus allow them to take advantage and score goals against them . Sadly they haven't figured out the last bit of the plan yet !


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2021)

Bit nippy out


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2021)

Morning .
It is grey here .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Bit nippy out


It is, isn't it? It's a cold breeze.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been beaten 😔


Now it's time for the Ernie challenge.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2021)

It's mizzly here. It needs to dry up a bit so I can carry on painting the fence.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Foggy old start to the day here
> Another week starts
> Lets hope it's a good un


I'll drink to that🍻


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Me neither.


I don't understand why no one has anything nice to say about New York, l have nothing but good memories of the place.
Mind you l was being very well paid to be there. I even got invited to a birthday party for Frank Sinatra ! Mind you he had been dead for some time. I can explain if anyone would like to know


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2021)

Dare I say, not a cloud in the sky in Manchester. Light winds, bit nippy. Winter tyres are off the MTB's at last, so I'll take out the old one (with full guards) and see what the local trails are like - they have been a bog and I've not bothered recently off road.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's mizzly here. It needs to dry up a bit so I can carry on painting the fence.


Are you taking part in that landscape painting challenge ?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2021)

That was depressing news from the weather girl . She said that it's going to stay grey here all day !  

In other news, the kitten ventured outside of his own accord today! Well! First of all he sniffed the door step a lot . Cats will always find something interesting there if you open the door for them ! . The kitten then went and sniffed the tap of the water butt. This was also very interesting and I would have been there all day if I hadn't picked him up . At least he is beginning to get a bit more brave .


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> That was depressing news from the weather girl . She said that it's going to stay grey here all day !
> 
> In other news, the kitten ventured outside of his own accord today! Well! First of all he sniffed the door step a lot . Cats will always find something interesting there if you open the door for them ! . The kitten then went and sniffed the tap of the water butt. This was also very interesting and I would have been there all day if I hadn't picked him up . At least he is beginning to get a bit more brave .



I'm waiting for the fog to lift so I can get the washing out, it may end up on the clothes horse.


----------



## gbb (1 Mar 2021)

NHS covid app tells me I must self isolate for 2 days ?
Its legit, it's on the official app but 2 days ?. I assume someone has put a test in late or something.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2021)

If someone had lost their four wheeled trolley near Pompeii ? I think they may have just found it !


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I don't understand why no one has anything nice to say about New York, l have nothing but good memories of the place.
> Mind you l was being very well paid to be there. I even got invited to a birthday party for Frank Sinatra ! Mind you he had been dead for some time. I can explain if anyone would like to know


It's a place I want to visit, but I'm not expecting to like it, I hate London & it appears to be a London on speed.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> If someone had lost their four wheeled trolley near Pompeii ? I think they may have just found it !



That came up on my facebook feed, amazing find.

https://www.ancientpages.com/2021/0...iscovered-in-pompeii-its-still-almost-intact/


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2021)

Didn't realise they were still digging this out, must have been 50 years ago when I was taught about Pompeii. always sort of assumed all excavations had been completed.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Didn't realise they were still digging this out, must have been 50 years ago when I was taught about Pompeii. always sort of assumed all excavations had been completed.



We visited a few years ago, Pompeii is more tourist attraction than Archeological site, but theres still a lot that hasn't been excavated yet. Herculaneum was a better place to visit, most of that is still under ash, our mistake was to visit both in the same day, we didn't see enough of Pompeii.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> It's a place I want to visit, but I'm not expecting to like it, I hate London & it appears to be a London on speed.


Believe me , New York is nothing like London . One example the Staten Island ferry ,it's about a half hour ride , you get great views of Statue of Liberty, Ellis island and lower Manhattan and to cap it all the ride is FREE !
If you like a bar with real atmosphere try McSorley's Old Ale House, Irish bar. 
I can go on but it would be a bit daft, anyway there would be no point going until the plague has been defeated


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2021)

I like Chicago better than New York, more manageable. I even like St.Louis a bit more, I know that is a hateful thing to say, but it is Monday, and I'm a bitter old man.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I like Chicago better than New York, more manageable. I even like St.Louis a bit more, I know that is a hateful thing to say, but it is Monday, and I;m a bitter old man.


I like Chicago, I love looking out of the hotel room from the 20th floor & seeing the toy trains, like a big Hornby set


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Mar 2021)

I know l am biased but New York is special for personal reasons. it kind of marked a high point in my working life as a designer and maker of furniture and Bloomingdales bought a major "group" as they liked to call it ! All was rosy in the garden until 911 and the country went into physical and mental lockdown . I have never seen peoples confidence and optimism undermined so completely . End of a chapter big time


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2021)

Grey, occasionally sunny and with a bit of a chilly breeze.

I have determined that this is a cold, and not an allergy thing. I did sleep well though, and I am finally starting to de-snot. There's no terribly elegant way of doing that, I'm afraid. 

The big news is, I have finished the brake drums for the rear axle and glued the axle spindles to them. That's turned four fairly small parts into two bigger, but still fairly small parts.

It is almost lunchtime, then this afternoon I am meeting up with a friend to go for a nice long walk with her dogs. I could do with a bit of fresh air, exercise and good company.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> If someone had lost their four wheeled trolley near Pompeii ? I think they may have just found it !



Ah. That's where my cat show trolley went to.

I had been wondering...


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah. That's where my cat show trolley went to.
> 
> I had been wondering...


You should have looked after it! Looks like it needs a damned good clean too.


----------



## gbb (1 Mar 2021)

So I've come home from work (I had only been there an hour when the notification came in)
Spare bedroom stripped out, bedding laundered, some cables to the PC refixed and tidied up, hoovered in all the nooks and crannies and had a real good general sort out.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Definitely Sometimes with Peanut Butter spread on firstUs is hard nuts in northwest
> Leicestershire


Well I live about 4 miles north of you and have never contemplated that barbaric combination.


----------



## postman (1 Mar 2021)

Lost my mojo again.Yesterday I was full of beans,but with a change in weather,it's gone,I went out but it was raining so I came in again.It's been a day of YouTube cycling videos.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2021)

One ear seems to have decided its main purpose is the production of earwax. Will have to deal with this...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2021)

Phew! I'm puffed out . I didn't think I would go for a ride today as I was feeling a bit knackered but a revived interest in my CETACT made me dig it out and give it an oil . I chained the oil removed the rear mudguard and pumped up the tyres. It was sunny so I thought it I put my clobber on I can give it a test ride . It went quite well , it seemed to go quite fast being one up on a tandem . It was a bit of a struggle going up hill, my legs are a bit tired. I did my short route of 5 miles with a few rest stops on the way round .
I got back safely but finding myself sitting side saddle when I looked over my shoulder wasn't nice . I think the seat post is a bit on the small side . The brakes seemed to work well. There are a few things I need to sort out but it seems to be getting there .


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2021)

Had a lovely walk, but goodness, wasn't the breeze chilly! Good job I was well wrapped up.

Now I have a  and a pain au chocolat.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> One ear seems to have decided its main purpose is the production of earwax. Will have to deal with this...


If you find a way to deal with this let us know. Local surgery will not do ear wax removal just now due to covid and is getting to be a real problem. Almond oil is recommended but only to soften the wax.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Phew! I'm puffed out . I didn't think I would go for a ride today as I was feeling a bit knackered but a revived interest in my CETACT made me dig it out and give it an oil . I chained the oil removed the rear mudguard and pumped up the tyres. It was sunny so I thought it I put my clobber on I can give it a test ride . It went quite well , it seemed to go quite fast being one up on a tandem . It was a bit of a struggle going up hill, my legs are a bit tired. I did my short route of 5 miles with a few rest stops on the way round .
> I got back safely but finding myself sitting side saddle when I looked over my shoulder wasn't nice . I think the seat post is a bit on the small side . The brakes seemed to work well. There are a few things I need to sort out but it seems to be getting there .


Need to sort out how to chain the oil properly.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2021)

Apart from a ¾ mile walk this morning and then painting about 80' of 6' high fence, I've had no exercise at all, today...


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2021)

Well I didn't enjoy work today it's been like I have been a guinea pig for three weeks now


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2021)

oldwheels said:


> If you find a way to deal with this let us know. Local surgery will not do ear wax removal just now due to covid and is getting to be a real problem. Almond oil is recommended but only to soften the wax.



I softened the wax then squirted it with hot water from a syringe, which gave a thoroughly satisfying, if messy, result.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well I didn't enjoy work today it's been like I have been a guinea pig for three weeks now


What is being tested out on you ? Nothing painful l trust


----------



## pawl (1 Mar 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Well I live about 4 miles north of you and have never contemplated that barbaric combination.




What an adventurous soul I am.I blame my parent weaning me on Marmite


----------



## oldwheels (1 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I softened the wax then squirted it with hot water from a syringe, which gave a thoroughly satisfying, if messy, result.


Yes I have thought of that but a bit nervous about squirting anything into my ear.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> What is being tested out on you ? Nothing painful l trust


Not on me personally , all work related


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Mar 2021)

I am going to make my first attempt to cook Char Siu this evening Guangdong style


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2021)

My cycle ride this afternoon went beyond my weirdest dreams .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2021)

Some people saw a biggish meteor last night,they think fragments might have landed east of Cheltenham .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Mar 2021)

Curry tonight. Currently oven is throwing out some scents of it 😛


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2021)

Time to feed the girls, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2021)

Anyone see or read about the meteor last night. Very bright and somewhere over Gloucestershire. If you have CCTV, check your cameras at 9.54:23 last night 28th feb. Showed up on our cameras continuous recording and were in Manchester. Checked the southerly facing camera.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Anyone see or read about the meteor last night. Very bright and somewhere over Gloucestershire. If you have CCTV, check your cameras at 9.54:23 last night 28th feb. Showed up on our cameras continuous recording and were in Manchester. Checked the southerly facing camera.


It was on our local news . It looked quite big . They think fragments landed east of Cheltenham .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> What is being tested out on you ? Nothing painful l trust


It's amazing how 10 miles on a decent steel machine de stresses the mind shame that the phone call I have just had sent it off again


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Mar 2021)

I searched CC for mentions of maniac, I found none of them applicable to some of the people I am cursed with knowing.


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It's amazing how 10 miles on a decent steel machine de stresses the mind shame that the phone call I have just had sent it off again


Let me fix that Biggs. It's amazing how much a decent steel machine stresses the mind when you have bits that do not fit.


----------



## tyred (1 Mar 2021)

I've emptied the recycle bin on my computer.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Let me fix that Biggs. It's amazing how much a decent steel machine stresses the mind when you have bits that do not fit.


That's very true


----------



## tyred (1 Mar 2021)

I'm convinced my neighbour has the loudest vacuum cleaner in the world. It sounds like there is a Fokker 50 getting ready for take-off next door.


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Mar 2021)

I washed 200 1.5L "flower" pots, there was no zen moment or satisfaction, it was a boring job.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (1 Mar 2021)

I've moved my grandfather clock into the hall. It's still going.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2021)

I've spilt Joan's stingy wine down my front !


----------



## tyred (1 Mar 2021)

I beat my phone at Draughts again although it it is definitely getting much harder to do so as the levels go up. Now on a master's level.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Believe me , New York is nothing like London. One example the *Staten Island* ferry ,it's about a half hour ride , you get great views of Statue of Liberty, Ellis island and lower Manhattan and to cap it all the ride is FREE !
> If you like a bar with real atmosphere try McSorley's Old Ale House, Irish bar.
> I can go on but it would be a bit daft, anyway there would be no point going until the plague has been defeated


Their cricket team once beat the English cricket team.
Home to the largest dump/tip/landfill site in the world.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I've moved my grandfather clock into the hall. It's still going.


Close the front door!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> I've emptied the recycle bin on my computer.


Was it Bin Day on the Emerald Isle, then? 🤔


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2021)

Speaking of bin days...

My blue recycling bin and my black bag are out waiting for collection in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2021)

Anyways, I've just made myself a nice 

Might have a croissant with it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Their cricket team once beat the English cricket team.
> Home to the largest dump/tip/landfill site in the world.


After they quit sending garbage scows to dump it in the sea.


----------



## Speicher (2 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm convinced my neighbour has the loudest vacuum cleaner in the world. It sounds like there is a Fokker 50 getting ready for take-off next door.



What about the landing?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> What about the landing?


Pretty loud at the take-off, but quieter at landing. As a child, I lived near an airport that had FH-227s, much like the 50, but built under license by Fairchild-Hiller.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> What about the landing?


Could be tricky if he turns the lights off when he goes to bed.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2021)

Right, I have four partially complete shock absorbers. Need to let some glue set before sanding everything down and adding the next lot of bits. So it's a good place to call it quits for the day.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Speaking of bin days...
> 
> My blue recycling bin and my black bag are out waiting for collection in the morning.


Just going to put the black (general waste) wheelie bin out for emptying,at approximately 10.45 am.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Mar 2021)

I just attacked my bonce with a No.4 comb on the Wahl trimmers. I feel liberated. It's not nearly as smart as @Ripple's coiffure but it's perfectly serviceable.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Mar 2021)

Yesterday I cut a piece of pipe into sections on the table saw at work.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yesterday I cut a piece of pipe into sections on the table saw at work.


That's always fun. Did you do it in one cut or nibble at it by rotating it between shallower cuts? I tend to get PVC chips in my eyes but I'm amazed by how smart the pipe ends look.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (2 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Their cricket team once beat the English cricket team.
> Home to the largest dump/tip/landfill site in the world.


"Everything big in America"


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> I've emptied the recycle bin on my computer.



Must admit i was tempted yesterday to empty my computer in to the waste bin


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2021)

Morning all
Another day dawns 
I am hoping for a less stressful day so will see


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> "Everything big in America"


Unless it was a very cruel reference to the England cricket team....

Morning world! Grey, still a cold wind. Laundry done and I'm ready for bed (part 2).


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2021)

Morning .

Oh what a grey day !


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> 
> Oh what a grey day !



Is John Major around ?


----------



## Phaeton (2 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Is John Major around ?


Not as much as John Prescott


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> 
> Oh what a grey day !


Or Larry Grayson?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2021)

I shall carry on sorting out the garden.... Soon... 
Coffee to drink first ☕


----------



## pawl (2 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Close the front door!



I was about to say the same Thought I’d better check first


----------



## pawl (2 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, I have four partially complete shock absorbers. Need to let some glue set before sanding everything down and adding the next lot of bits. So it's a good place to call it quits for the day.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx




Hope when you have completed the Higman you post a photo I don’t have a clue what a higman is and don’t want to Google to find out Waiting in anticipation


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> I was about to say the same Thought I’d better check first


Our gas fire has just gone out.I wonder where it's going,might have to put the ch on instead.


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Mar 2021)

Am waiting for a lazy farmer to deliver 6 hay rolls, I gave up holding my breath two hours ago.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2021)

Farmers tend to move at their own pace and schedule, and that of their animals.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I just attacked my bonce with a No.4 comb on the Wahl trimmers. I feel liberated. It's not nearly as smart as @Ripple's coiffure but it's perfectly serviceable.


Wahl have their main headquarters in Sterling, Illinois. There was also a steel mill there that was still using steam locomotives in daily use until 1980. Last team locomotives in regular use in the United States.
From YouTube

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7EbEyyJ0gM


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> "Everything big in America"



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhSKk-cvblc


----------



## raleighnut (2 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wahl have their main headquarters in Sterling, Illinois. There was also a steel mill there that was still using steam locomotives in daily use until 1980. Last team locomotives in regular use in the United States.
> From YouTube
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7EbEyyJ0gM



If they've got 'Blast Furnaces' in there it was probably the safest vehicle to use, no liquid fuel to ignite in an accident or electricity to be shorted by flying droplets of molten metal


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2021)

Grey and chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

I overslept somewhat, but I do feel a lot more chipper compared to the last few days. And I have marmalade making on the agenda for the afternoon. 

Three fruit, for those who want to know; tangerine, sweet orange and seville orange.


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2021)

Back from some walking exercise,two hours worth,which included a latte and a VERY nice cinnamon bun.I bought one for my daughter who is working from home,Mrs P got not one but two bunches of tulips,as a thank you for all that she does.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Hope when you have completed the Higman you post a photo I don’t have a clue what a higman is and don’t want to Google to find out Waiting in anticipation



This is a Higman... And it's the particular car in question. It's a Formula 2 Stock Car i.e. a Superstox






Edited to add that I'm modelling it in 1:10 scale.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2021)

I've just been to Aldi and Tesco. It's all pretty quiet out there. On my mum's list of essentials was a tin of pineapple junks. I got her chunks instead.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhSKk-cvblc



Ahhhhh.. A modern musical version of Romeo & Juliet!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ahhhhh.. A modern musical version of Romeo & Juliet!


Fabulous score from Leonard Bernstein, performed with gusto.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On my mum's list of essentials was a tin of pineapple junks. I got her chunks instead.



We made an apple and pineapple crumble at the weekend very tasty


----------



## postman (2 Mar 2021)

Just done twenty mins in the garden.Broke up the soil for the last time in what is going to be a raised bed rhubarb patch,now we need to get the wood I think five foot square should be enough then it needs topping up,got the stuff waiting in the greenhouse we kept buying three for two last year when we are allowed to visit garden centres.Feel great after the walk and digging and rake work today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Mar 2021)

slowmotion said:


> That's always fun. Did you do it in one cut or nibble at it by rotating it between shallower cuts? I tend to get PVC chips in my eyes but I'm amazed by how smart the pipe ends look.



Did it in one: I can always sand or file stuff and I needed to do it quickly before I had to change the saw blade...


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2021)

I've been stuck in a very long meeting this afternoon. As my decking is ready for oiling, and the 'oil' has arrived, I've managed to paint a 3.6m x 2.4m section of decking, two 2.4m long raised planters, a gate, a 2.4 x 1m section of decking and 1 side of a wooden gazebo, whilst taking the laptop round with me. Easy to listen and paint. Fortunately I wasn't 'up'. 

I've left an 'unpainted' section that I can walk across until I finish work from the shed office, I'll paint that when I've packed up. MrsF saw me with the laptop on the patio as I was painting and laughed.


----------



## mybike (2 Mar 2021)

First ride this year, indeed, first since last October - and it shows! Average speed was less than 8mph.

But it was a really nice ride & the weather had improved since the morning. Saw a road with a sign saying "access to frontages only" and couldn't resist. At the other end they are building a house, a huge house! I spent a while, Garmin says 7 minutes, chatting to one of the builders, then later a couple of minutes telling someone about the route. Lot's of people out getting their vitamin D and everyone seemed really happy, must be spring.


----------



## mybike (2 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Anyone see or read about the meteor last night. Very bright and somewhere over Gloucestershire. If you have CCTV, check your cameras at 9.54:23 last night 28th feb. Showed up on our cameras continuous recording and were in Manchester. Checked the southerly facing camera.



Far too cloudy here last night.


----------



## mybike (2 Mar 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I just attacked my bonce with a No.4 comb on the Wahl trimmers. I feel liberated. It's not nearly as smart as @Ripple's coiffure but it's perfectly serviceable.



Yeh, it was getting a bit long.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2021)

My marmalade isn't quite ready for jarring up yet, so I am having a  and a yumyum while I wait.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Mar 2021)

Saw the first butterfly of the year today, a tortoiseshell. Yay!


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Saw the first butterfly of the year today, a tortoiseshell. Yay!



I saw some bimble boos yesterday - big, fat and furry, with yellow hoops on their coats.


----------



## Phaeton (2 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> First ride this year, indeed, first since last October - and it shows! Average speed was less than 8mph.


That's my average for the year, stop complaining it's not a competition even with Strava switch on


----------



## mybike (2 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Grey and chilly here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I overslept somewhat, but I do feel a lot more chipper compared to the last few days. And I have marmalade making on the agenda for the afternoon.
> 
> Three fruit, for those who want to know; tangerine, sweet orange and seville orange.



In my book, just oranges 

Although I like marmalade.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Saw the first butterfly of the year today, a


No flutterbys, but there's been a few bees checking out the flowers on the heathers in the garden 🐝


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Mar 2021)

On my ride today I looked more closely at some hazel hedging. I've often seen the tassels (which are the males apparently) but I've never noticed the tiny female flowers (just above the buds).


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Mar 2021)

@PeteXXX , @Reynard 
I also saw my first bumble bee today (a white tailed one). It was in my kitchen looking a bit weak, so I gave it some sugar and water and put it outside. It's gone now.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2021)

Well that was a slightly better day .
Might try a ride later 🙂


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2021)

My back has gone ! Walkabout I think .
My wife wanted to dig out some Holly bushes in my daughter's front garden . Once we started digging they turned out to be tree stumps .
I don't know if lifting a large wooden planter caused it to ping out but it hurts .


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2021)

I've just got changed into my onesie.

It's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2021)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2021)

P.S. been for a nice ride


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2021)

The gattos have been fed - Gourmet melting heart with beef.

I now have all the necessary parts to make four shock absorbers.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2021)

Cup of green tea 🍵 cooling. Mousaka cooking in the oven.


----------



## pawl (2 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> This is a Higman... And it's the particular car in question. It's a Formula 2 Stock Car i.e. a Superstox
> 
> View attachment 576662
> 
> Edited to add that I'm modelling it in 1:10 scale.




Thanks In my younger days stock cars were souped up
and reinforced old bangers which ended up battered and bent
Are the drivers stil allowed to push ther opponents off the track.You must be putting in some intricate work making your model Hope you will post a photograph when completed 

I wouldn’t have the patience or skill to make something like that.Even with instructions I have problems putting flat pack together

Just had a thought we’re did the name Higman come from👍👍👍


----------



## raleighnut (2 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> I've been stuck in a very long meeting this afternoon. As my decking is ready for oiling, and the 'oil' has arrived, I've managed to paint a 3.6m x 2.4m section of decking, two 2.4m long raised planters, a gate, a 2.4 x 1m section of decking and 1 side of a wooden gazebo, whilst taking the laptop round with me. Easy to listen and paint. Fortunately I wasn't 'up'.
> 
> I've left an 'unpainted' section that I can walk across until I finish work from the shed office, I'll paint that when I've packed up. MrsF saw me with the laptop on the patio as I was painting and laughed.


See Men can 'multitask' too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yesterday I cut a piece of pipe into sections on the table saw at work.





slowmotion said:


> That's always fun.



I cut some more today.

So there.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2021)

Lovely supper of steamed loch trout and spaghetti with spinach, pesto and creme fraiche. 

I do love my yellow stickers


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2021)

Lexi had some trout too. It was the only way I could stop her stabbing me in the behind while trying to eat...


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> Thanks In my younger days stock cars were souped up
> and reinforced old bangers which ended up battered and bent
> Are the drivers stil allowed to push ther opponents off the track.You must be putting in some intricate work making your model Hope you will post a photograph when completed
> 
> ...



Ah, but there are loads of different kinds of Stock Cars, from bangers to stock saloons, ministox, hot rods etc as well as the single-seater F1 and F2 cars.  Though the cars have evolved a LOT over the years - the chap on the extreme right of the photo was the world champion in superstox in 1973 (the older brother of the driver of the car that I'm modelling), and his car is a lot more basic.







Colin Higman was a top stock car driver in his own right, but made a real name for himself building Superstox and Brisca F2 race cars from the early 1980s onwards. Each car he produced was unique, and he destroyed all the drawings on completing the builds. 

I've never really done any modelling before, so much learning as I go along...


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2021)

I've ridden my bike around Northampton International Raceway..

Not at the same time as the BriSCA F1 and F2 chaps were on it, though!


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2021)

raleighnut said:


> If they've got 'Blast Furnaces' in there it was probably the safest vehicle to use, no liquid fuel to ignite in an accident or electricity to be shorted by flying droplets of molten metal


Fireless steam locomotive.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've ridden my bike around Northampton International Raceway..
> 
> Not at the same time as the BriSCA F1 and F2 chaps were on it, though!



That would not be recommended... 

A cool thing to do, though


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I cut some more today.
> 
> So there.


Got it wrong the first time?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> That would not be recommended...
> 
> A cool thing to do, though


I've also ridden Donington, Silverstone and Santa Pod drag strip


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2021)

raleighnut said:


> If they've got 'Blast Furnaces' in there it was probably the safest vehicle to use, no liquid fuel to ignite in an accident or electricity to be shorted by flying droplets of molten metal


I believe they were Grand Trunk Railway locomotives, turned in when the Canadian National quit running steam in the early 60's, for scrap. Plant management thought they were in good shape, so they kept them around . You can still see some rolling anachronisms around American steel mills.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ahhhhh.. A modern musical version of Romeo & Juliet!


Not so modern, anymore.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Fireless steam locomotive.


But these were coal fired. We still use some creosoted ties here in the States, and those require a fireless steam locomotive.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e-O10AnWbo


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yB7Q02vOjw


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've ridden my bike around Northampton International Raceway..
> 
> Not at the same time as the BriSCA F1 and F2 chaps were on it, though!



I nearly won a game of "Pitch and Putt" against Mr Faldo.


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2021)

Perhaps I should explain that I was on holiday at the same hotel as Nick Faldo's parents. There was a Pitch and putt competition organised. I think Mr Faldo senior was trying not to be competitive and by halfway round, I was in the lead. Sadly he then upped his game and went on to win.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> Perhaps I should explain that I was on holiday at the same hotel as Nick Faldo's parents. There was a Pitch and putt competition organised. I think Mr Faldo senior was trying not to be competitive and by halfway round, I was in the lead. Sadly he then upped his game and went on to win.


Why didn't you up your game when he did?


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2021)

I was playing at my best for the first nine holes, and he was just better than me in the homeward leg.


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2021)

Time I wasn't here. Good night every peeps.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've also ridden Donington, Silverstone and Santa Pod drag strip



Donington is nice. I hate Silverstone with a vengeance (it always seems to rain when I go) and never been to Santa Pod...


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> Time I wasn't here. Good night every peeps.


But it's not night, it's AM now ...


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2021)

And me... Bed seems like a good option right now.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> And me... Bed seems like a good option right now.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> That would not be recommended...
> 
> A cool thing to do, though



I've cycled through Taunton town centre during the evening rush hour, which I suspect is about the same sort of experience.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Got it wrong the first time?



Decided I wanted them a few mm shorter. In theory they will eventually form the central part of some 1:55 scale tank containers.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Fireless steam locomotive.


Nah no need in a Steelworks, fire is one thing they've got plenty of, I meant that a steam Loco can't really set on fire more than it is when running.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Mar 2021)

Back from walking with my dogs, having my first caffeine hit of the day. Sign on the gate to the local graveyard this morning, "beware of poisonous vipers" . Oh well l guess we better cross that early morning venue off our exploration list!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2021)

@woodbutchmaster has got that bow wow wow song in my head now .... Thanks 

Well no pushing today just straight in and straight out


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> @woodbutchmaster has got that bow wow wow song in my head now .... Thanks
> 
> Well no pushing today just straight in and straight out



This the one i meant 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4Gh-GH8Miw


Oh and uncle ernie has just sent me another £25


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Oh and uncle ernie has just sent me another £25


Ditto


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> This the one i meant
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4Gh-GH8Miw
> 
> 
> Oh and uncle ernie has just sent me another £25



I admit l was flummoxed for a while .....but now l feel really old


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2021)

£25 from Ernie for me too. Right, where's that tea?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I admit l was flummoxed for a while .....but now l feel really old


Never mind it's early enough in the day to recover hopefully


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2021)

Morning.
The kitten made s great discovery this morning . He discovered that the glass window which separates him from the kitten in the identical room disappears when the door is opened .  It becomes a cupboard ! . It must have been a puzzle for him .
My back is slightly better this morning . Thanks for the hugs .
Getting up from sitting down is awkward. Sneezing hurts !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2021)

Morning.
The kitten made s great discovery this morning . He discovered that the glass window which separates him from the kitten in the identical room disappears when the door is opened .  It becomes a cupboard ! . It must have been a puzzle for him .
My back is slightly better this morning . Thanks for the hugs .
Getting up from sitting down is awkward. Sneezing hurts !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Never mind it's early enough in the day to recover hopefully


Maybe thats where the saying "T'is better to recover hopefully than your demise"...originated.'course l may have got the quote twisted a bit


----------



## pawl (3 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, but there are loads of different kinds of Stock Cars, from bangers to stock saloons, ministox, hot rods etc as well as the single-seater F1 and F2 cars.  Though the cars have evolved a LOT over the years - the chap on the extreme right of the photo was the world champion in superstox in 1973 (the older brother of the driver of the car that I'm modelling), and his car is a lot more basic.
> 
> View attachment 576764
> 
> ...




Thanks for the photo As you say the sport has evolved from the old beat up cars I remember


----------



## Phaeton (3 Mar 2021)

Been jabbed


----------



## pawl (3 Mar 2021)

Good news £500 refund from Character Cottages.Due to have gone to the Cotswolds on May 7This was held over from last year Covid travel restrictions meant we couldn’t go so asked for a transfer to 2021
Although self catering accommodation will have reopened the things we enjoy doing may well be restricted. 
Visting the areas villages .Pop into cafes Very much doing things on the spur of the moment.Certainly don’t want to be sitting out side a pub for an evening meal if the weather is poor.Suprised to get the refund

Looks as though we will stick to days out this year Hopefully will be able to have our annual few days in York pre Christmas


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2021)

Has anybody had a glimpse of the sun yet? It's a grade A grey day here.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Has anybody had a glimpse of the sun yet? It's a grade A grey day here.


Nope.. Grey here, too..


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2021)

Morning - bit slippy on the decking. Oiled it yesterday, but there was a load of frost on it this morning, that's now oily water. Waiting for the sunshine to dry it out.

Managed to break a nice watch the other day (nothing expensive but it was a present) - caught the time/date adjuster knob and it's ripped it out. The watch doesn't work now.

Fortunately, I purchased a new phone in January, and there was an offer for a Samsung Active Smart Watch (free). Just had a message to say it's being delivered today. Really don't like not having a watch.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Has anybody had a glimpse of the sun yet? It's a grade A grey day here.


Saw it briefly this morning but it is hiding again .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Morning - bit slippy on the decking. Oiled it yesterday, but there was a load of frost on it this morning, that's now oily water. Waiting for the sunshine to dry it out.
> 
> Managed to break a nice watch the other day (nothing expensive but it was a present) - caught the time/date adjuster knob and it's ripped it out. The watch doesn't work now.
> 
> Fortunately, I purchased a new phone in January, and there was an offer for a Samsung Active Smart Watch (free). Just had a message to say it's being delivered today. Really don't like not having a watch.


So it wasn't that record setting Patek Phillipe watch then ? £24 million !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Morning - bit slippy on the decking. Oiled it yesterday, but there was a load of frost on it this morning, that's now oily water. Waiting for the sunshine to dry it out.
> 
> Managed to break a nice watch the other day (nothing expensive but it was a present) - caught the time/date adjuster knob and it's ripped it out. The watch doesn't work now.
> 
> Fortunately, I purchased a new phone in January, and there was an offer for a Samsung Active Smart Watch (free). Just had a message to say it's being delivered today. Really don't like not having a watch.


I have watches (given to me as gifts), but I never wear them. If I need to know the time, and there isn't a clock on a wall nearby, I look at my phone. When I have put on a watch (usually only the day I receive it as a gift), it feels really strange and heavy on my wrist. I suppose it's what you get used to.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Waiting for the sunshine to dry it out.


You may have a long wait


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Has anybody had a glimpse of the sun yet? It's a grade A grey day here.



Shock horror, Manchester has the sun. No rain. I'm not telling fibs.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> So it wasn't that record setting Patek Phillipe watch then ? £24 million !



Nah, a nice Accurist ! Nothing quite as posh.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Wonder if @SpokeyDokey was anywhere near Thrimby at approximately 19:35:03.7 yesterday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wonder if @SpokeyDokey was anywhere near Thrimby at approximately 19:35:03.7 yesterday.


Can you narrow the time down a bit!


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Morning - bit slippy on the decking. Oiled it yesterday, but there was a load of frost on it this morning, that's now oily water. Waiting for the sunshine to dry it out.
> 
> Managed to break a nice watch the other day (nothing expensive but it was a present) - caught the time/date adjuster knob and it's ripped it out. The watch doesn't work now.
> 
> Fortunately, I purchased a new phone in January, and there was an offer for a Samsung Active Smart Watch (free). Just had a message to say it's being delivered today. Really don't like not having a watch.



I haven't worn a watch since I retired in 2015, I've got several in the drawer upstairs, batteries are probably flat by now.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I haven't worn a watch since I retired in 2015, I've got several in the drawer upstairs, batteries are probably flat by now.


I don't think I've worn one this century


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2021)

There is another house for sale in this street. That is now one "sold subject to contract" one "under offer" and one new on the market. One had new occupants earlier this month. There are only 30 houses in this street.


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2021)

Apart from keeping an eye on the housing market, I am having a quiet day. The last five days have been very busy. Tomorrow will be busy because the new lounge carpet will be fitted tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> There is another house for sale in this street. That is now one "sold subject to contract" one "under offer" and one new on the market. One had new occupants earlier this month. There are only 30 houses in this street.


I wonder what they answer when asked have they had any issues with any other neighbour on the street?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Mar 2021)

I wouldn't do half as much housework if it weren't for Teams


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I wonder what they answer when asked have they had any issues with any other neighbour on the street?



I stopped playing the banjo a very looooonnnng time ago. Most people on this street are very pleasant. Of the four houses, one person is moving to be closer to her friends, one lady died last year, and the latest one is a couple who have now split up. I think it is priced for a very quick sale.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wonder if @SpokeyDokey was anywhere near Thrimby at approximately 19:35:03.7 yesterday.



Long way from me!


----------



## Phaeton (3 Mar 2021)

Just had a call from the doctor, apparently when I came off my bike last June I broke my back  I have a crush fracture of my 2nd vertebrae


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2021)

Still, grey and chilly here chez Casa Reynard. The world is trying to decide whether to disappear, but it can't seem to make up its mind.

I have had a kitchen day today. I have prepped vegetables and tabbouleh for supper, and the fish is already in its parcel ready to be posted into the oven at the appropriate time. I have put away de-quarantined shopping.

And that big parcel of salmon I picked up on YS turned out to be four large pieces rather than individual portions. I will steam two of them (nice for sandwiches) and the other two are beginning to turn themselves into gravlax as we speak. 

Had a lovely lunch of chicken and avocado sandwich, two  and half a lovely juicy ripe mango.

I am now waiting for glue to dry.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2021)

We've now gone from dry grey to wet grey. It's not worth waiting for it to dry. Plus, I've just done 10 miles on the turbo trainer.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2021)

My smart watch is here. It apparently can email, text, phone people, navigate and pay for stuff. Hopefully it can tell the time ! 

I've already turned off the 'inactivity alarm' - bloody pesters you if you haven't moved from the desk for an hour !

It's OK for a freebie though !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> My smart watch is here. It apparently can email, text, phone people, navigate and pay for stuff. Hopefully it can tell the time !
> 
> I've already turned off the 'inactivity alarm' - bloody pesters you if you haven't moved from the desk for an hour !
> 
> It's OK for a freebie though !


I wear a cheapo fit band and I've turned off the get up and walk about alarm but before that I switched all the messages off - I'd hear the message or email, etc., on the phone and get a little vibration on the wrist at the same time. I found it quite oppressive being surrounded by alerts, 95% of which have no real interest whatsoever.


----------



## tyred (3 Mar 2021)

I'm used to random suggestions from eBay suggesting I buy all sorts of strange objects but it's the first time it's ever suggested a Trabant


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm used to random suggestions from eBay suggesting I buy all sorts of strange objects but it's the first time it's ever suggested a Trabant



Go for it.


----------



## tyred (3 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Go for it.


I wouldn't mind having one actually but it's not financially sensible to buy another car....


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2021)

I have a  and a yum yum.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2021)

Bins are out ready for collection tomorrow


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2021)

What do other people on here regard as the correct etiquette for covid?

On Sunday, I was in someone's way and they asked me to "give me some space". It wasn't a polite way to ask, but I am sure he wasn't trying to be rude, if you get my drift. 

Yesterday someone was walking directly towards me. It was one of my neighbours, she was working in her front garden, and I was on the pavement about four yards away. As she was getting very close, I said something like "don't get too close", again not ever so polite but not rudely.
She, in my opinion, over-reacted, pulled a funny face, and said something like, "I've had my first jab" as if I was being completely unreasonable. 

I know that I should not take any notice of these two different approaches, but what have other people found?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> What do other people on here regard as the correct etiquette for covid?
> 
> On Sunday, I was in someone's way and they asked me to "give me some space". It wasn't a polite way to ask, but I am sure he wasn't trying to be rude, if you get my drift.
> 
> ...



As far as I understand you can have a vaccination but still carry the virus and pass it on.

I always ask people to "keep their distance". I work with people for whom awareness of this is sometimes difficult though. I carry a tape measure for work and have been known to demonstrate what 1.5 m looks like in extreme cases.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> There is another house for sale in this street. That is now one "sold subject to contract" one "under offer" and one new on the market.* One had new occupants earlier this month. * There are only 30 houses in this street.


Did they "disappear"?


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Long way from me!


Fair enough.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Mar 2021)

On the way from work today: my bike in front of a Torii gate.

This is quite appropriate because when I called Beautiful Wife and Daughter I was reminded that in Japan today is Girls Day. Beautiful Daughter was in a cute traditional top and ever resourceful Beautiful Wife, had taught her to play "Twinkle Twinkle little Star" on an improvised Xylophone made from six water glasses with different amounts of water in them.

So Happy Japanese Girls Day...


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a yum yum.


Were the YY's YS?


----------



## rockyroller (3 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> don't know if lifting a large wooden planter caused it to ping out but it hurts


I can relate, sorry for your strain. Spring is coming, thanks for the reminder. I have some heavy potted plants that move outside. but not until May


----------



## rockyroller (3 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 576904


thanks, now I want pie


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Were the YY's YS?



Of course!


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> thanks, now I want pie



Bada-bum-bum-_ching_. That took a couple of seconds...


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> As far as I understand you can have a vaccination but still carry the virus and pass it on.
> 
> I always ask people to "keep their distance". I work with people for whom awareness of this is sometimes difficult though. I carry a tape measure for work and have been known to demonstrate what 1.5 m looks like in extreme cases.



1.5 meters. That's one of me.

Maybe I can have a second career as a measuring stick.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> As far as I understand you can have a vaccination but still carry the virus and pass it on.


this is gonna get weird, quickly. 2 ppl I work with were having lunch together in our conference room, sitting at opposite ends of the 15' table. no masks. they've both had 2 shots, 1 is an elderly care giver & the other a cancer survivor. but "these two ppl" like to take their masks off in the conference room anyway. back in August I had to ask them to put them back on, which they did promptly. back to yesterday, I came out of the washroom (w/ my mask on) & made the mistake of saying hello, which prompted a 10 minute convo I felt obligated to remain for, at the door way, more than 6' from either. as the convo progressed I became more uncomfortable being in their presence. I am eager for my vaccine shots & taking my mask off but I'm unsure how the general public will react as more ppl get vaccinated


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> 1.5 meters. That's one of me.
> 
> Maybe I can have a second career as a measuring stick.


Are you a "smart" one though!


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> As far as I understand you can have a vaccination but still carry the virus and pass it on.
> 
> I always ask people to "keep their distance". I work with people for whom awareness of this is sometimes difficult though. I carry a tape measure for work and have been known to demonstrate what 1.5 m looks like in extreme cases.



I had my first jab (Astra Zeneca) three weeks ago. This gives me, is it 70 or 80% protection against the virus. Not sure yet, when the second jab will be. I still prefer to err on the side of caution. The lady next door is a Teacher. She will be in contact with parents who may be carrying the virus.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2021)

Im watching architecture artist of the year . Oops ! Sorry it's supposed to be landscape artist of the year . 

Doesn't that chap with glasses rabbit a lot ! . He uses a whole dictionary of worms when 2 will do . I'm afraid my hearing switches off after a handful .

Today they have really pushed the boat out subject wise , the Millennium Tent !


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> this is gonna get weird, quickly. 2 ppl I work with were having lunch together in our conference room, sitting at opposite ends of the 15' table. no masks. they've both had 2 shots, 1 is an elderly care giver & the other a cancer survivor. but "these two ppl" like to take their masks off in the conference room anyway. back in August I had to ask them to put them back on, which they did promptly. back to yesterday, I came out of the washroom (w/ my mask on) & made the mistake of saying hello, which prompted a 10 minute convo I felt obligated to remain for, at the door way, more than 6' from either. as the convo progressed I became more uncomfortable being in their presence. I am eager for my vaccine shots & taking my mask off but I'm unsure how the general public will react as more ppl get vaccinated



Yes, it is going to get complicated. Older people will have had their second jab, before younger ones have had their first one. I think people will have to get used to other people pointing out when they are too close, and not making a fuss about those requests.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2021)

"Open every window if you have to let someone in !"

Wouldn't it be better to open a door !


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Are you a "smart" one though!



I have a PhD in mechanical engineering. Ergo I am Dr Reynard. Will that do?


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2021)

Lovely supper of steamed salmon fillets (those lightly smoked ones that Tesco do on their fish counter), tabbouleh and roasted sweet peppers, onions, cherry tomatoes and garlic.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a PhD in mechanical engineering. Ergo I am Dr Reynard. Will that do?


You are a "smart" meter(and a half) then!


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes, it is going to get complicated. Older people will have had their second jab, before younger ones have had their first one. I think people will have to get used to other people pointing out when they are too close, and not making a fuss about those requests.


I've seen more people who've had one jab wearing masks. I asked one "Why now?" and got the answer that they didn't want to loose any of the vaccine.

Whoever told them they could loose any needs a talking to.


----------



## pjd57 (3 Mar 2021)

Our new larger capacity green / general waste wheelie bin arrived today.
Glasgow is changing these from a 2 to 3 week cycle.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2021)

Oh happy days sure I would not be singing that if owned a Citroen


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Can you narrow the time down a bit!


19:35:03.7, now 19:35:03.8 would place it at 19:35:03.75.


----------



## 12boy (3 Mar 2021)

Reynard, my gourmandy doctor friend, we too are having sweet peppers, garlic, onion, tomatoes, but cooked with sirloin steaks. The steaks were dredged in peppered flour, browned up some, and then will be cooking for hours in a crockpot until the meat is shreddable with a fork. This is called "Swiss Steak" because the steaks are supposed to be "swissed"....beaten to 1/2 thickness with a tenderizing hammer with many little pyramid points on the striking surface. Since ours will be slow cooked that won't be necessary. This will be served with chunks of spuds roasted till floury on the inside and with a golden crust on the outside.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Reynard, my gourmandy doctor friend, we too are having sweet peppers, garlic, onion, tomatoes, but cooked with sirloin steaks. The steaks were dredged in peppered flour, browned up some, and then will be cooking for hours in a crockpot until the meat is shreddable with a fork. This is called "Swiss Steak" because the steaks are supposed to be "swissed"....beaten to 1/2 thickness with a tenderizing hammer with many little pyramid points on the striking surface. Since ours will be slow cooked that won't be necessary. This will be served with chunks of spuds roasted till floury on the inside and with a golden crust on the outside.


Do you still practice the age old practice of having a spare place set, should an unexpected visitor turn up?


----------



## Speicher (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've seen more people who've had one jab wearing masks. I asked one "Why now?" and got the answer that they didn't want to loose any of the vaccine.
> 
> Whoever told them they could loose any needs a talking to.



A few weeks ago, I was talking to (at a distance and outdoors) to the window cleaner's assistant. He said he would not have the vaccine because he did not want to "compromise his immunity". I did not know how to begin to explain why that may not be valid reason.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> A few weeks ago, I was talking to (at a distance and outdoors) to the window cleaner's assistant. He said he would not have the vaccine because he did not want to "compromise his immunity". I did not know how to begin to explain why that may not be valid reason.


Stir crazy finally showing?


----------



## 12boy (3 Mar 2021)

Come on over for dinner, Classic 33....its about 5 lbs of steak so there will be barely enough for you, Mrs 12 and me. Of course that is because Mrs 12 is a dainty eater who will go easy on the meat.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Come on over for dinner, Classic 33....its about 5 lbs of steak so there will be barely enough for you, Mrs 12 and me. Of course that is because Mrs 12 is a dainty eater who will go easy on the meat.


I'll get myself down Lakenheath, borrow an SR-71A and be on mi way.

Just set a few rockets off I'm about two hours time.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Reynard, my gourmandy doctor friend, we too are having sweet peppers, garlic, onion, tomatoes, but cooked with sirloin steaks. The steaks were dredged in peppered flour, browned up some, and then will be cooking for hours in a crockpot until the meat is shreddable with a fork. This is called "Swiss Steak" because the steaks are supposed to be "swissed"....beaten to 1/2 thickness with a tenderizing hammer with many little pyramid points on the striking surface. Since ours will be slow cooked that won't be necessary. This will be served with chunks of spuds roasted till floury on the inside and with a golden crust on the outside.



Oooh, that sounds good! 

I do have a meat tenderizer with those pointy things on it. I usually use it for bashing pork chops into submission when making wiener schnitzel.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'll get myself down Lakenheath, borrow an SR-71A and be on mi way.
> 
> Just set a few rockets off I'm about two hours time.



In that case I'll invite myself along. Lakenheath is only 20 mins up the road from Casa Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2021)

It's time for MOTD.

So it's time for a  and a little smackerel of something.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> In that case I'll invite myself along. Lakenheath is only 20 mins up the road from Casa Reynard.


You'll have to borrow your own SR-71A. They're single seat.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll have to borrow your own SR-71A. They're single seat.



I'm sure I'll fit into the space where the pilot usually puts his flask and sandwiches. I'm only little.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2021)

I hope @12boy has an intercontinental trebuchet if you're planning on eating beef as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Reynard, my gourmandy doctor friend, we too are having sweet peppers, garlic, onion, tomatoes, but cooked with sirloin steaks. The steaks were dredged in peppered flour, browned up some, and then will be cooking for hours in a crockpot until the meat is shreddable with a fork. This is called "Swiss Steak" because the steaks are supposed to be "swissed"....beaten to 1/2 thickness with a tenderizing hammer with many little pyramid points on the striking surface. Since ours will be slow cooked that won't be necessary. This will be served with chunks of spuds roasted till floury on the inside and with a golden crust on the outside.


My ma used to make that. Very good. I made it last fall.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll have to borrow your own SR-71A. They're single seat.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 576934


Don't they only have the trainers at Edwards AFB though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2021)

I made a pepperoni pizza for dinner, and lunch tomorrow,


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't they only have the trainers at Edwards AFB though.


The Sr 71s are all with NASA now. SR 72 may be at Edwards, or Groom Lake.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> The Sr 71s are all with NASA now. SR 72 may be at Edwards, or Groom Lake.


Aren't the SR72's a CIA project?

https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/sr-72-hypersonic-demonstrator-aircraft/


----------



## DCLane (4 Mar 2021)

I've booked tomorrow (Thursday) off work as I've a huge amount of leave to take and limited days when I can use it.

Now just to work out where to ride on a cold, possibly damp, day in West Yorkshire.

If I stay in the house SWMBO, who's also off, will find jobs for me to do, which is what I'll be trying to avoid


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2021)

Right, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi

And mind that seventh step, it squeaks!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Mar 2021)

Tis a wee bit cool this morning. Heating required methinks.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2021)

Rained well overnight but not raining at mo here 
Birds were twittering well earlier 
First brew of the day has been taken


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2021)

pjd57 said:


> Our new larger capacity green / general waste wheelie bin arrived today.
> Glasgow is changing these from a 2 to 3 week cycle.


They should smell nice come the warmer weather .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't they only have the trainers at Edwards AFB though.


Perhaps it's because they smell a bit after a while .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2021)

Morning.
Another grey day here .
We had a lot of rain last night .
The kitten has just attacked my foot !
My back is gradually easing . It's still painful but I am moving around more . I think I will have another hot bath .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2021)

It's afternoon in India and England are batting. I've failed to see a wicket fall. 3 were out before I was up and another one went as I was unsuccessfully trying to persuade Channel 4's high definition signal to work.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's afternoon in India and England are batting. I've failed to see a wicket fall. 3 were out before I was up and another one went as I was unsuccessfully trying to persuade Channel 4's high definition signal to work.


I have some old paint I can put on the fence & aim the CCTV camera at if you prefer?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I have some old paint I can put on the fence & aim the CCTV camera at if you prefer?


Can you get some green paints and get a few trees ready for spring?


----------



## Phaeton (4 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Can you get some green paints and get a few trees ready for spring?


Sorry the area within the CCTV range is not large enough for trees, you can't keep Bonsai outside can you?


----------



## postman (4 Mar 2021)

Oh dear I just want to warn you of a covid19 problem.I have not worn anything posh for nearly twelve months.I have been relaxed in loose fitting clothing while relaxing on the sofa.So I am just going out to buy a garden broom,I thought I might put on some nice trousers.Oh dear they have been hanging upside down for nearly a year,soaking up moisture from the house,then the central heating has been on earlier and longer than normal.the result being the waist band has shrunk.Sadly I have to report all my trousers have shrunk I just thought I would share this covid 19 problem with you,be careful.


----------



## pawl (4 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Sorry the area within the CCTV range is not large enough for trees, you can't keep Bonsai outside can you?




Bonsai out side .No the little devils will sneak in when your not looking


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Mar 2021)

Enjoying the new job and flat. Beach walk every morning. The commute of two flights of stairs is short.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Aren't the SR72's a CIA project?
> 
> https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/sr-72-hypersonic-demonstrator-aircraft/


Could wear a lot of hats.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Could wear a lot of hats.


True, but there's an unmanned version in operation at Groom Lake. Where all testing is being based.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Mar 2021)

Probably best to test something like this unmanned, as it has the ability to go both personnel and autonomous.


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Enjoying the new job and flat. Beach walk every morning. The commute of two flights of stairs is short.



Which coastline are you on?


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2021)

Grey and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard, although the sun is trying its best to put in an appearance.

I have had a kitchen morning again. I steamed the salmon that I'm not turning into gravlax, chopped up and roasted a butternut squash, and have the crock pot locked and loaded with lamb shanks for tonight. And I've sorted the fruit for another batch of marmalade. 

Anyways, it's lunchtime, and a sausage sandwich awaits!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2021)

Well at 2 I have another webinar to attend


----------



## postman (4 Mar 2021)

Well I got the walk in,I bought a garden broom and I splashed out on a bowl for the sink.I then managed 20 mins on the turbo,wearing shorts I might add.,now sat in the conservatory and it is raining,sorry folks I won't wear the shorts again.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've seen more people who've had one jab wearing masks. I asked one "Why now?" and got the answer that they didn't want to loose any of the vaccine.Whoever told them they could loose any needs a talking to.


had a brief chat w/ a young man working the food counter at a local gas station. (yes, I buy hot sausage & empanadas at a gas station) anyway I made light chit-chat about the procedures for handling the food & he told me about how they've been updated, then I mentioned the whole mask/vaccine thing, to which he replied: "I'll pass" I confirmed with him he doesn't intend to get vaccinated. what are we gonna do with these ppl?


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Oh dear I just want to warn you of a covid19 problem.I have not worn anything posh for nearly twelve months.I have been relaxed in loose fitting clothing while relaxing on the sofa.So I am just going out to buy a garden broom,I thought I might put on some nice trousers.Oh dear they have been hanging upside down for nearly a year,soaking up moisture from the house,then the central heating has been on earlier and longer than normal.the result being the waist band has shrunk.Sadly I have to report all my trousers have shrunk I just thought I would share this covid 19 problem with you,be careful.



I'm sure my feet have got wider too - casual shoes/no shoes for 12 months. No smart shoes worn - think I'm going to have trouble when I do go back.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2021)

Hmm,

When ever Mother In Law thinks about anything on Amazon, it's always me that has to order it.

Cryptic phone call just now (bear in mind she's 85 and has suffered a stroke so her speech isn't fab and she gets things muddled up.

I've just seen this about Amazon Warehouse .... then she reads the blurb about it being new returns/damaged packages.

Me "And yes I know about the Warehouse"

Can you get something for the baby ?

Me "What baby and get what" (she has 1 baby great granddaughter and one on the way)

Alycia's can you order a pram or trolly ? (WTF do I know about prams - it's 21 years since I bought one)

I then explained that people are very fussy about prams, and they can cost a thousand pounds ! I also explained that both their cars are small so she'd need something to fit. I did suggest she speaks to her daughter, Alycia's mum and ask her what her daughter needs for the baby. She then said she couldn't afford £1,000 - that's why she's best talking to her daughter, not the Uncle. 

Because she's seen some advert for Amazon, it's my responsibility. SIL can use Amazon too.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Oh dear I just want to warn you of a covid19 problem.I have not worn anything posh for nearly twelve months.I have been relaxed in loose fitting clothing while relaxing on the sofa.So I am just going out to buy a garden broom,I thought I might put on some nice trousers.Oh dear they have been hanging upside down for nearly a year,soaking up moisture from the house,then the central heating has been on earlier and longer than normal.the result being the waist band has shrunk.Sadly I have to report all my trousers have shrunk I just thought I would share this covid 19 problem with you,be careful.



I have a similar problem, but I don't think its to do with the trousers, I think its more to do with the half a stone I have gained,  it looks like shall have to get back on the bike regular again.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2021)

I was wondering if the Octasmart Sleep Experts have a "Do Not Disturb!" Sign on their office door ?


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2021)

Done for the day, other than decanting supper from the crock pot. Am sitting back and taking it easy - and I have a  and half a chocolate muffin. The muffins are mahoosive, there's no way I could eat a whole one.

I got a letter at lunchtime inviting me to stick a swab up my nose and down my throat as part of the Imperial / Ipsos Mori Covid survey.

I will accept the invitation. All data is useful in these situations. Did have a good giggle though, as I am an Imperial alumni.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2021)

Another day nearer to my pension completed 
I learnt about dca in my webinar this afternoon amongst other things 
Just looked at the weather forecast for the weekend and Sat am look to be frosty


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Done for the day, other than decanting supper from the crock pot. Am sitting back and taking it easy - and I have a  and half a chocolate muffin. The muffins are mahoosive, there's no way I could eat a whole one.
> 
> I got a letter at lunchtime inviting me to stick a swab up my nose and down my throat as part of the Imperial / Ipsos Mori Covid survey.
> 
> I will accept the invitation. All data is useful in these situations. Did have a good giggle though, as I am an Imperial alumni.


I've done over 10 of those for an ONS survey. I've never had anything but negative feedback from them, which is just how you'd hope it to be. (I'd advise doing the throat before the nose though.)


----------



## tyred (4 Mar 2021)

'Tis time to go to the supermarket.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've done over 10 of those for an ONS survey. I've never had anything but negative feedback from them, which is just how you'd hope it to be. (I'd advise doing the throat before the nose though.)



Ah, thanks for the advice on the order of doing things.  

I'll sort out the blurb etc over the weekend. There's an online survey to go with it as well.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Another day nearer to my pension completed
> I learnt about dca in my webinar this afternoon amongst other things
> Just looked at the weather forecast for the weekend and Sat am look to be frosty


I still read it as wine bar!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I still read it as wine bar!



No wine or bar featured


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I still read it as wine bar!



There's a bit on one of the season 3 Babylon 5 blooper reels that talks about the Minibar War. 

Voices of Authority is the episode.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Another day nearer to my pension completed
> I learnt about dca in my webinar this afternoon amongst other things
> Just looked at the weather forecast for the weekend and Sat am look to be frosty


I still read it as wine bar!


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2021)

Anyways, I've fed the girls (they had a bit of steak) 

And shortly it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2021)

That's me fed...

Slow cooked lamb shanks with garlic & oregano, bulghur wheat, roasted butternut squash and the rest of last night's roasted veggies. The world is a very good place right now.

Am keeping the bones and the rest of the cooking juices to make scotch broth, while the rest of the meat will be diverted into a curry.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2021)

Hmmm, I rarely throw food away. And when I do, I feel really bad about it.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-56271385


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, I rarely throw food away. And when I do, I feel really bad about it.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-56271385



I sometimes discard a crust from loaf of bread, or a tiny bit of cheese.


----------



## dave r (4 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> I sometimes discard a crust from loaf of bread, or a tiny bit of cheese.



I like a crust, usually with jam or marmalade.


----------



## classic33 (4 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I like a crust, usually with jam or marmalade.


Crusts aren't as thick as they used to be. Normally the two thickest slices in any loaf, not now.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2021)

I have just unstuck a piece of differential from my finger.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Crusts aren't as thick as they used to be. Normally the two thickest slices in any loaf, not now.



If you bake your own, you can make the crusts as thick as you like.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2021)

Time to make a  and settle down to watch MOTD


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> had a brief chat w/ a young man working the food counter at a local gas station. (yes, I buy hot sausage & empanadas at a gas station) anyway I made light chit-chat about the procedures for handling the food & he told me about how they've been updated, then I mentioned the whole mask/vaccine thing, to which he replied: "I'll pass" I confirmed with him he doesn't intend to get vaccinated. what are we gonna do with these ppl?


Deprogram them. Small group therapy may work well.
Gas Station Lad may bring some corn dogs and taquitos for refreshments.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Deprogram them. Small group therapy may work well.
> Gas Station Lad may bring some corn dogs and taquitos for refreshments.


Once all those who want the jab have been made safe(r), natural selection will sort out the rest.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's me fed...
> 
> Slow cooked lamb shanks with garlic & oregano, bulghur wheat, roasted butternut squash and the rest of last night's roasted veggies. The world is a very good place right now.
> 
> Am keeping the bones and the rest of the cooking juices to make scotch broth, while the rest of the meat will be diverted into a curry.


Round about the time you were typing that ^^^^^ I was myself making a large pot of curry. It is now decanted into four takeaway boxes ready for the freezer. I might have one tomorrow! 

My curry method: Start with some beef mince, add curry powder and some water, then chuck in anything I have in the freezer or fridge together with a stock cube and some onion gravy granules. It usually turns out ok, even if it is different each time!


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2021)

I've had my Brox for sixteen years now.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2021)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2021)

Morning y'all
Another morning with pushing and shoving
Looks ok outside just grey


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2021)

We have a sunny morning here. That's very welcome. Tea up.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2021)

Well my first cuppa of the day has been drunk 
And it will soon be time for my daily downhill commute


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2021)

Morning .
We had a lovely sunrise this morning . It looked like the sky was on fire as everywhere bead lot up with a red glow .
My back is a little bit better today but I'm still having to keep my back upright . I'm not doing much apart from trawling the net and being a handy place to fall asleep for a couple of hours if you are a kitten .


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> If you bake your own, you can make the crusts as thick as you like.


This may be one for the Bakers thread, but is a thicker crust better achieved with an oven turned 'up to eleven', or baking slightly longer at a lower temp?


----------



## Phaeton (5 Mar 2021)

Some days you get just the right amount of coffee in the cafetiere to make a superb mugful.


----------



## tyred (5 Mar 2021)

My new box of Persil non-bio claims to have 20% less packaging.

And in other news auto-correct keeps trying to change Persil to Persia


----------



## postman (5 Mar 2021)

Two beds changed by 08-30 then a shower just finishing breakfast and going to get on the bike and do some turbo time while Mrs P goes shopping.How mundane is that.


----------



## pawl (5 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I like a crust, usually with jam or marmalade.




As my long departed dad used to say.If you don’t eat your crusts you won’t have curly hair.Don’t know where the hell he got that one from


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> As my long departed dad used to say.If you don’t eat your crusts you won’t have curly hair.Don’t know where the hell he got that one from



My parents used to say the same.


----------



## Speicher (5 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> My new box of Persil non-bio claims to have 20% less packaging.
> 
> And in other news auto-correct keeps trying to change Persil to Persia



Should be Iran.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> As my long departed dad used to say.If you don’t eat your crusts you won’t have curly hair.Don’t know where the hell he got that one from


I heard that one too or the alternative, "... you won't be able to whistle." 

Bizarre.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2021)

We have just had our washing machine thoroughly inspected by a qualified technician. He usually spends his time chasing his toys around the floor .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We have just had our washing machine thoroughly inspected by a qualified technician. He usually spends his time chasing his toys around the floor .


I'm going to miss your kitten when it grows up.


----------



## Speicher (5 Mar 2021)

The new carpet was fitted yesterday, and now half of the furniture is back in the lounge. Please excuse the strong smell of Weesbax polish.

Does anyone agree that it is outrageous that a televised interview with Oprah Winfrey will be shown on Monday in place of the third episode of "Unforgotten"?


----------



## Phaeton (5 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone agree that it is outrageous that a televised interview with Oprah Winfrey will be shown on Monday in place of the third episode of "Unforgotten"?


Who?


----------



## Speicher (5 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Who?



I have heard of Oprah, but not sure who she is interviewing, or why.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have heard of Oprah, but not sure who she is interviewing, or why.


Maybe it's a Deity that's come up/down/sideways to Earth, or somebody who is going to take full responsibility for the pandemic, other than that I'm with you on having no clue why Unforgotten would be taken off.

Edit:- Just had a quick look & apparently it's the cast of When Harry met Sally, so Tom Hanks & Meg Ryan.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> As my long departed dad used to say.If you don’t eat your crusts you won’t have curly hair.Don’t know where the hell he got that one from


my Mom used to repeat something said in her family: "I should have had pigs, then I could have eaten you" nice, huh?


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2021)

Still, grey and chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well. I am bunged up and very snotified again, and I have a cough that makes me sound like I've smoked 40 a day for most of my life. At least I'm hacking up the goo, but it's not terribly ladylike.

Spent the morning making a big cauldron of carrot, sweet potato and red lentil soup. I will spend the afternoon building a differential.


----------



## pawl (5 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> The new carpet was fitted yesterday, and now half of the furniture is back in the lounge. Please excuse the strong smell of Weesbax polish.
> 
> Does anyone agree that it is outrageous that a televised interview with Oprah Winfrey will be shown on Monday in place of the third episode of "Unforgotten"?




I agree .Filmed in America keep it there Wonder how much ITV paid for it.Whatever the cost it’s to much


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> This may be one for the Bakers thread, but is a thicker crust better achieved with an oven turned 'up to eleven', or baking slightly longer at a lower temp?



Either would work, but only you know your preferences and your oven. The former though, will also give you a much darker crust.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am bunged up and very snotified again, and I have a cough that makes me sound like I've smoked 40 a day for most of my life.


a touch of the 'rona?


----------



## Sterlo (5 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Still, grey and chilly here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I did not sleep well. I am bunged up and very snotified again, and I have a cough that makes me sound like I've smoked 40 a day for most of my life. At least I'm hacking up the goo, but it's not terribly ladylike.
> 
> Spent the morning making a big cauldron of carrot, sweet potato and red lentil soup. I will spend the afternoon building a differential.


What a great word, snotified, I'm going to start using that as long as you haven't got copyright on it?


----------



## postman (5 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We have just had our washing machine thoroughly inspected by a qualified technician. He usually spends his time chasing his toys around the floor .


Did you have to pay.My mate got a bill for £150.First his dog had a look inside then the cat got inside.The Bill was for a Lab test and a cat scan.


----------



## postman (5 Mar 2021)

Beds changed by 08-30,washed dried ironed put away and then 30 minutes on the turbo I have been busy.


----------



## DCLane (5 Mar 2021)

SWMBO's car insurance sorted by me this lunchtime: £150 saved. Can I spend it on bike bits 

Edit: I've also saved about £100 on the home insurance renewal today. More on bike bits


----------



## rockyroller (5 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> SWMBO's car insurance sorted by me this lunchtime: £150 saved. Can I spend it on bike bits


yes, I believe that balances out like selling a bike & buying a bike. n-1, n+1? I went to school for art, so please forgive such a bad attempt at an equation


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2021)

Right, that's an hour on the turbo done, the hob shiny clean, and I'm now in the middle of cleaning the bottom of the oven. It's been getting a bit smoky at 200C. There's beer in the fridge and the 2nd half of my n'duja sauce spaghetti that just needs warming up for dinner.

EDIT: Oh no I didn't! 45 mins on the turbo.


----------



## postman (5 Mar 2021)

I have done 2 x 30 mins and 2 x 20 mins on the turbo this week,and I dont half feel better for it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> I have done 2 x 30 mins and 2 x 20 mins on the turbo this week,and I dont had feel better for it.


Yes, it certainly makes a difference for me, particularly as I don't seem to do much walking these days.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2021)

Right, I have most of the parts for the differential, prop shaft and rear axle. I still need to make the bell housing for the drop gears and the connection to the prop.

I hope mum doesn't need that pair of 3mm wooden knitting needles that I, erm, appropriated. One went to make the shocks, the other is more than ample for the prop. 

Now celebrating with a  and half a chocolate muffin.

Oh, and i had a sausage sandwich, a lovely orange and two  for lunch. And I have done a load of laundry.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> a touch of the 'rona?



Don't think so. Other than popping to Tesco once every two or three weeks and sorting out mum's prescription at the quack, I barely see a soul.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Mar 2021)

Corona extra


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Corona extra
> View attachment 577162


You've started early!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You've started early!



Ha ha not me. Just some litter I came across on my walk today. Unfortunately I didn’t have the full PPE to handle it.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ha ha not me. Just some litter I came across on my walk today. Unfortunately I didn’t have the full PPE to handle it.


There is a lot of litter about .
I think that if they get caught they should have their vehicle impounded and be made to walk home !


----------



## Tail End Charlie (5 Mar 2021)

I've washed my cat's bottom twice today. She didn't struggle as much as I thought she would.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2021)

Am watching the European Indoor Athletics.

The championship is in Torun. The mascot for the championship is a Katarzynka, which is a type of gingerbread. 

Torun is very famous for its gingerbread i.e. piernik.

I now have the horrors for Katarzynki...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Mar 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I've washed my cat's bottom twice today. She didn't struggle as much as I thought she would.



Could you have taken your cat to the cat wash?


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2021)

Time for a  and a croissant.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2021)

pawl said:


> I agree .Filmed in America keep it there Wonder how much ITV paid for it.Whatever the cost it’s to much


_"It has been reported that ITV paid a staggering £1 million to bag the rights for the interview with Oprah."_


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2021)

Friday night is Glue Your Rear Axle Together night.

Need to let the epoxy cure overnight, and then I can sand it to the final shape.

Time for a  methinks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Mar 2021)

Fish and chips from the grocery store. A very fine cod, both Heidi and I enjoyed. Mrs. GA had chicken.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Mar 2021)

Morning all. It's a very sunny lunchtime in Ahmedabad and England are trying to prevent an innings defeat.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2021)

Morning well I think it is time I got up and did a few chilly miles .
See ya in a while crocodiles


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning well I think it is time I got up and did a few chilly miles .
> See ya in a while crocodiles


Chilly is the word. The look the dog gave me when I opened the door to let him out...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Chilly is the word. The look the dog gave me when I opened the door to let him out...


More than likely the same one Mrs B gave me


----------



## Phaeton (6 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. It's a very sunny lunchtime in Ahmedabad and England are trying to prevent an innings defeat.


It's nice to know that in this new pandemic world somethings never change


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2021)

Morning.
It is dry here at the moment but it looks like we have had a hard frost .
I'm a bit puzzled about Sturmey Archer gearing . . I used one once briefly way back in the 60's. What I'm confused about is in which way it operates! Does it gear up or down ? If you were to start in first would that be like direct drive from the chainring to rear sprocket or would that be lower than 1:1?  As you go up through the gears is it like overdrive ? 
It's something that I've never needed to bother about before !


----------



## Phaeton (6 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It's something that I've never needed to bother about before !


Why do you need to now? Has the kitten posed the question?


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is dry here at the moment but it looks like we have had a hard frost .
> I'm a bit puzzled about Sturmey Archer gearing . . I used one once briefly way back in the 60's. What I'm confused about is in which way it operates! Does it gear up or down ? If you were to start in first would that be like direct drive from the chainring to rear sprocket or would that be lower than 1:1?  As you go up through the gears is it like overdrive ?
> It's something that I've never needed to bother about before !


There's one lower, middle is direct and top is an overdrive,


View: https://youtu.be/ARd-Om2VyiE


They rely on where the power is applied and where the out put it taken from, SA hubs have 2 'freewheels' within them (that's why they 'tick' in second and 3rd


----------



## gbb (6 Mar 2021)

House temperature is 13.7 c this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2021)

Well I am back from 21 glorious miles .
Hedgerows were alive with noise and flittering about .
No lambs seen yet in 2021
What a great start to the day


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2021)

raleighnut said:


> There's one lower, middle is direct and top is an overdrive,
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/ARd-Om2VyiE
> ...



Thanks !
It is a puzzle ! It's new to me and just by going how it feels has confused me .
It's my tandem or half a tandem whichever configuration I choose that has it . So my ride the other day was about bearable on my own in what I assume was 1st gear. I was riding at a similar pace to my steel racer or not far off , and that was on the flat . Inclines were a bit harder and so was a headwind . So what I'm thinking is is that it could do with a smaller chainring , possibly 2 teeth less.


----------



## pawl (6 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well I am back from 21 glorious miles .
> Hedgerows were alive with noise and flittering about .
> No lambs seen yet in 2021
> What a great start to the day




Time something was done about noisy hedge rows .Spoilling the peaceful country side


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks !
> It is a puzzle ! It's new to me and just by going how it feels has confused me .
> It's my tandem or half a tandem whichever configuration I choose that has it . So my ride the other day was about bearable on my own in what I assume was 1st gear. I was riding at a similar pace to my steel racer or not far off , and that was on the flat . Inclines were a bit harder and so was a headwind . So what I'm thinking is is that it could do with a smaller chainring , possibly 2 teeth less.


2 teeth won't make much difference, can you fit a bigger (22or 24) sprocket on the hub.


----------



## postman (6 Mar 2021)

Can't stop going to be hovering soon and a bit of dusting.Hoovering sorry.bit dull here today,bit of turbo later.


----------



## postman (6 Mar 2021)

Do you know there is a village in Perth named Dull,I wonder what the weather is like,and if the people are dull.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Do you know there is a village in Perth named Dull,I wonder what the weather is like,and if the people are dull.


If they are, the citizens of Kirkudbright must be very intelligent.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If they are, the citizens of Kirkudbright must be very intelligent.


I've cycled through Twatt


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2021)

raleighnut said:


> 2 teeth won't make much difference, can you fit a bigger (22or 24) sprocket on the hub.


I suppose that would be another option .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2021)

We are looking at our senseless. 

They want to know my sensible orientation ! 
North !


----------



## Tail End Charlie (6 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is dry here at the moment but it looks like we have had a hard frost .
> I'm a bit puzzled about Sturmey Archer gearing . . I used one once briefly way back in the 60's. What I'm confused about is in which way it operates! Does it gear up or down ? If you were to start in first would that be like direct drive from the chainring to rear sprocket or would that be lower than 1:1?  As you go up through the gears is it like overdrive ?
> It's something that I've never needed to bother about before !


There's a great video on YouTube where someone has cut away a SA hub and shows how it works. That said, I've watched it several times and still don't really understand. If I knew how to link I'd put it up for you.


----------



## postman (6 Mar 2021)

Sounds an interesting place.


----------



## postman (6 Mar 2021)

i am waiting to have words with a car owner,This morning someone has parked on our spare land driveway,not too bothered but they have blocked off the gate,i cannot gain access to my land allotment garden.A bit cheeky of them,good job gardening is not a task today.


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> There's a great video on YouTube where someone has cut away a SA hub and shows how it works. That said, I've watched it several times and still don't really understand. If I knew how to link I'd put it up for you.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6v5K-2zWMI


----------



## rockyroller (6 Mar 2021)

fingers crossed, Daughter will decide which used car she wants today. toes crossed it's the same car that Daddy wants her in


----------



## rockyroller (6 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> This morning someone has parked on our spare land driveway,not too bothered but they have blocked off the gate,i cannot gain access to my land allotment garden


is it a regular occurance? or a one time event? in similar situations I've left a note using the most kindness I can muster


----------



## DCLane (6 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> is it a regular occurance? or a one time event? in similar situations I've left a note using the most kindness I can muster



+1 to that. If they're selecting it as their own drive, particularly if they're difficult, you're welcome to block them in as long as you don't obstruct the public highway.


----------



## postman (6 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> is it a regular occurance? or a one time event? in similar situations I've left a note using the most kindness I can muster


Very polite note on screen,pointing out it is my garden plus adding we do let people park if they ask.Two hours now ,how much are Saturday parking rates.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> +1 to that. If they're selecting it as their own drive, particularly if they're difficult, you're welcome to block them in as long as you don't obstruct the public highway.


I live in a condo complex, in an end unit, so it's popular to park way up in the corner of our lot, right behind my space. I can get in but backing out is quite difficult with someone's vehicle there. I have to resist the urges to do similar. Wifey on the other hand just backs into them, denting their vehicles. she's done it twice, both by accident. neither party ever filed a claim because they knew they were parked illegally


----------



## DCLane (6 Mar 2021)

@rockyroller - where @postman is (I'm guessing given his location) is likely to be a private house with double driveway - which makes it easier to work out whose house it is. Park outside mine, as I've a 2/3 car drive, and it's clear. With apartments or a condo working out who to apologise to / argue with may be harder which is why I can see why your wife just reverses. Not that I condone it.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2021)

Chilly, still and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept like a log last night. Didn't half need that. Am still snotified but feeling much better. My chest is sore from coughing, though, and I have somehow pulled a muscle in my groin.

Am curled up by the fire with a  and listening to Burnley v Arsenal.

Oh, and my can of primer has arrived.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> +1 to that. If they're selecting it as their own drive, particularly if they're difficult, you're welcome to block them in as long as you don't obstruct the public highway.



I know where I can get a 10 tonne load of cow poo...


----------



## postman (6 Mar 2021)

Sorted had a word he had been working at a house near us.He thought it was part of the highway,i told him he needed to be more observant as all the gardens were different,he also said i ought to put up No Parking signs,i raised my voice a bit and told him we did not mind people parking because the road is narrow,but we would like to be asked.Mrs P is going to order some No Parking signs.I cannot put up a photo because the file is too large,but what we have in our street we face a wood,So you have house, garden, wall, pavement road.Then the wood or copse.Ours has been cleared pebbles down parking for two cars.A gate and two pieces of fence then a woodland area 70 foot or more long,one side a small picket fence in good condition right side a low new hedge so all the land is enclosed,how he did not notice i fail to understand.Anyway No Parking signs are going up.but what a f you attitude he had.


----------



## mybike (6 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have watches (given to me as gifts), but I never wear them. If I need to know the time, and there isn't a clock on a wall nearby, I look at my phone. When I have put on a watch (usually only the day I receive it as a gift), it feels really strange and heavy on my wrist. I suppose it's what you get used to.



But do you not have a pocket watch in your waistcoat pocket?


----------



## mybike (6 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I don't think I've worn one this century



I've a nice automatic that really needs a clean & maybe a bit more done. Trouble is, I was quoted more than the watch is worth for the work.


----------



## postman (6 Mar 2021)




----------



## postman (6 Mar 2021)

There you go.I am not as daft as I think I am.So the guy parks smack bang in the middle .


----------



## mybike (6 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Of course!



I tend to keep them in the fridge & then microwave briefly. They have to be really old before they're uneatable.


----------



## newts (6 Mar 2021)

Neighbours cat has just trotted acros our garden with a magpie in his mouth. The birds mate is heckling from above demanding release.


----------



## mybike (6 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 576934



That does look rather ugly - happened to find this:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTJYNq4GQAE


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Mar 2021)

Our new postal vans in The States. 
That ought to add a bit of disquiet to the urban landscape.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2021)

Been a busy morning so far made a couple of crumbles , done some housework must be Time for a walk soon .


----------



## mybike (6 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> had a brief chat w/ a young man working the food counter at a local gas station. (yes, I buy hot sausage & empanadas at a gas station) anyway I made light chit-chat about the procedures for handling the food & he told me about how they've been updated, then I mentioned the whole mask/vaccine thing, to which he replied: "I'll pass" I confirmed with him he doesn't intend to get vaccinated. what are we gonna do with these ppl?



I'll wait till they've finished testing.


----------



## mybike (6 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I heard that one too or the alternative, "... you won't be able to whistle."
> 
> Bizarre.



never did like crusts and I can't whistle.


----------



## mybike (6 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yes, I believe that balances out like selling a bike & buying a bike. n-1, n+1? I went to school for art, so please forgive such a bad attempt at an equation



Try this: N-1=N+1


----------



## mybike (6 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> More than likely the same one Mrs B gave me



Did you have to give her a nudge?


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2021)

Had a very fine lunch of a chicken sandwich, a banana, a lovely ripe pear and two


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> But do you not have a pocket watch in your waistcoat pocket?


I do as a matter of fact  

Unfortunately, the opportunities to wear a waistcoat are few and far between nowadays.


----------



## mybike (6 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I do as a matter of fact
> 
> Unfortunately, the opportunities to wear a waistcoat are few and far between nowadays.



I've come to appreciate the waistcoat.


----------



## DCLane (6 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> View attachment 577267



I know where that is  - looks like private land to me.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> Did you have to give her a nudge?


No we had both been awake for a while


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2021)

I have just made myself a 

Am waiting for the glue to dry on part of the diff bell housing.


----------



## DCLane (6 Mar 2021)

Playing with the birthday present I bought for myself: a Skagen smart watch, having bought a Skagen non-smart watch last month from their sale as a 'cheap' day use. No-one _actually_ got me a present, but I did get a couple of cards.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Mar 2021)

Spent much of the day exploring a nearby forest with Beautiful Daughter, helping to build a "tipi" with campfire out of fallen sticks, providing extra security while she climbed trees, and inspecting worms, flowers, sticks and bird poo.

Now I'm exhausted and she's bouncing around the apartment...


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2021)

There are tantalizing smells wafting from the kitchen. 

Shame it's so cold. Otherwise I'd be tempted to open the landing window and wind up the neighbours.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> There you go.I am not as daft as I think I am.So the guy parks smack bang in the middle .


If he does it again lean a 6 inch nail either side of a tyre.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2021)

I went outside this afternoon and did a bit of tinkering on my tandem . I took a link out of a chain as the tensioner had nothing to do . 

I thought I had better give it another test ride. It was all going well until I tried changing gear . It worked a couple of times and then stayed in top gear . The cable had snapped and the cable adjuster connector had fallen off . I back tracked but couldn't find it .. I'll have another look tomorrow . I did 3.5 miles.
My back held out bit it didn't like the high gearing .


----------



## rockyroller (6 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> With apartments or a condo working out who to apologise to / argue with may be harder which is why I can see why your wife just reverses. Not that I condone it.


so theres no misunderstanding shes petite cant see out the back very well and distracted, not expecting anyone back there, so totally unintentional she always left a note or spoke to the driver if they came out. on a 3rd occasion down at the pool she backed into a neighbors new Camaro. i couldn't believe how good natured he was about it. she did pay for those repairs! fortunately she now has a backup camera. i'm convinced that invention is due to ppl just like her


----------



## rockyroller (6 Mar 2021)

contractors / workmen are the worst. we have an unwritten rule that the neighbor who hired them tells them where to park


----------



## rockyroller (6 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> Playing with the birthday present I bought for myself: a Skagen smart watch, having bought a Skagen non-smart watch last month from their sale as a 'cheap' day use. No-one _actually_ got me a present, but I did get a couple of cards.


well best wishes from CC for a happy day!


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2021)

Sage & pepper roast pork, roasties made with sausage dripping, coleslaw, steamed tenderstem broccoli and gravy. The world is a very good place right now. 

I may have been a bit


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2021)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've cycled through Twatt
> 
> View attachment 577238


I've been through Kill, Ireland.
More than once.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2021)

An evening spent modelling has resulted in something that looks rather like a Mk1 / Mk2 Escort diff housing. Will finish it tomorrow as a) I still need to cut a parts and b) I need to wait for the glue to cure completely.

Am headed off upstairs to rest my eyes.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2021)

Morning y'all
I feel a ride coming on


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2021)

Morning.
The sky looks a sort of blotchy grey here. It doesn't look frosty and it is dry out .
I have made some  and pondering if I will go out and retrace my route yesterday to see if I can find the bit which broke off.
It was a bit of a learning experience . Must remember that the tandem is much longer than a normal bike and has extra sticky out bits . Especially the handlebars right behind your saddle .  
I had to stop writing as Georgie wanted a fuss . He is now stopping me again and again . He's off on a wander now .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2021)

Back on the eating your crusts theme .
My mum said that I wouldn't have curly hair if I didn't eat my crusts . "Good!" Was my reply . I didn't like curls ! I wanted straight hair . What is it with curls and girls ?


----------



## Phaeton (7 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> wind up the neighbours.


You have clockwork neighbours?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2021)

Georgie our kitten has perfected his drifting skills . You should have seen him doing a four paw drift through the kitchen.


----------



## postman (7 Mar 2021)

I must get up earlier,I open the blinds in my pyjamas,to find blue sky,sunshine and fluffy white clouds streaming into the bedroom.Someone had pinched the window during the night.Now just after ten dull grey and a tiny bit chilly.Best part of the day seems to have gone.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> I must get up earlier,I open the blinds in my pyjamas,to find blue sky,sunshine and fluffy white clouds streaming into the bedroom.*Someone had pinched the window during the night.*Now just after ten dull grey and a tiny bit chilly.Best part of the day seems to have gone.


Maybe they only wanted to check something.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> I must get up earlier,I open the blinds in my pyjamas,to find blue sky,sunshine and fluffy white clouds streaming into the bedroom.Someone had pinched the window during the night.Now just after ten dull grey and a tiny bit chilly.Best part of the day seems to have gone.


Was that your window of opportunity ?


----------



## Phaeton (7 Mar 2021)

Had to nip out to get a birthday card for the daughter, some dog food & a loaf, at 10am Tesco's was already busy, she also wanted some flexible buckets to put water in for the pony so we went to B&Q OMG!!! I honestly have never seen it as busy it was ridiculous


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> I must get up earlier,I open the blinds in my pyjamas,to find blue sky,sunshine and fluffy white clouds streaming into the bedroom.Someone had pinched the window during the night.Now just after ten dull grey and a tiny bit chilly.Best part of the day seems to have gone.


Why do you have blinds in your pyjamas?


----------



## Phaeton (7 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Why do you have blinds in your pyjamas?


That's one of those questions you never ask a man of a certain age


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> That's one of those questions you never ask a man of a certain age


I figured he wouldn't mind, as he brought it to my attention. If he hadn't said anything I doubt anybody would have noticed!


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Mar 2021)

I'm listening to a Kate Bush album. Not sure if I like it.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Georgie our kitten has perfected his drifting skills . You should have seen him doing a four paw drift through the kitchen.


Since when has his name been George !?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2021)

Re heated left over Chinese for lunch


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Since when has his name been George !?


My wife chose it . I prefer Billy White Socks.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2021)

I've been out on my bike. It is nice and sunny out there .
I saw a chap on a penny farthing .
I tried looking for the bit that fell off yesterday . I've just realised that I might have been catapulted over to the other side of the road as the Bowden cable would have been under tension .
I think I did about 10 or so miles .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Mar 2021)

My stomach is burbling.


----------



## postman (7 Mar 2021)

40 mins none stop on the turbo.Well pleased.


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Had to nip out to get a birthday card for the daughter, some dog food & a loaf, at 10am Tesco's was already busy, she also wanted some flexible buckets to put water in for the pony so we went to B&Q OMG!!! I honestly have never seen it as busy it was ridiculous



Supermarket or B&Q - it's the only thing you can do ! It's a trip out !


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Mar 2021)

Listening to another Kate Bush album. This one is quite good.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2021)

Chilly and still, but with sunny spells here chez Casa Reynard.

The snots and sneezies has morphed into a horrible dry cough. And I fart each time I cough. Maybe I should tape a trumpet to my butt and learn to play a tune. Might be a good 'un for BGT 

Anyways, as it's Sunday, I'm spending the day simply puttering about and listening to the football on the radio. I am almost ready to glue all the components of my axle and diff assembly together.

Oh, and I had a bowl of soup and a very fine sausage sandwich for lunch. And two  of course. I really rate the Powters Newmarket sausages.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2021)

So who is Goliath


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Listening to another Kate Bush album. This one is quite good.


Never been a Kate Bush fan , but she has done some good music


----------



## DCLane (7 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> So who is Goliath



_Maybe _it's 'who are Goliath?'


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Mar 2021)

Le Bistro du Fondo is serving turkey with all the trimmings later, pigs in blankets, bread sauce the works .


----------



## pawl (7 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Le Bistro du Fondo is serving turkey with all the trimmings later, pigs in blankets, bread sauce the works .




switch your heating on ,the plgs won’t blankets then


----------



## mybike (7 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Back on the eating your crusts theme .
> My mum said that I wouldn't have curly hair if I didn't eat my crusts . "Good!" Was my reply . I didn't like curls ! I wanted straight hair . What is it with curls and girls ?



Had a girlfriend with really curly hair who wished it was straight!


----------



## mybike (7 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> I must get up earlier,I open the blinds in my pyjamas,to find blue sky,sunshine and fluffy white clouds streaming into the bedroom.Someone had pinched the window during the night.Now just after ten dull grey and a tiny bit chilly.Best part of the day seems to have gone.



You have blinds in you pyjamas?

I see @Kempstonian has already commented



biggs682 said:


> Re heated left over Chinese for lunch



Oh, I am so tempted


----------



## mybike (7 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I'm listening to a Kate Bush album. Not sure if I like it.





Kempstonian said:


> Listening to another Kate Bush album. This one is quite good.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1pMMIe4hb4


----------



## mybike (7 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife chose it . I prefer Billy White Socks.



But you can say 
View: https://youtu.be/-SKsyPLc-Ds?t=73


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Mar 2021)

Right, no Goliath spoilers everybody! I'll catch up later.

Meanwhile night night all and all, and remember to keep your vicinity nearby.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2021)

Almost time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Dec66 (7 Mar 2021)

Cute


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2021)

I think another  is called for.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I think another  is called for.


And a MOTD?


----------



## rockyroller (8 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> fingers crossed, Daughter will decide which used car she wants today. toes crossed it's the same car that Daddy wants her in


the deed is done, we pick up the car tomorrow & everyone is on-board


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> And a MOTD?



No, just a slice of toast.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> the deed is done, we pick up the car tomorrow & everyone is on-board


Not enough seats inside?


----------



## rockyroller (8 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not enough seats inside?


oh hehe no, that means the group, Wifey, Daughter & myself are all in agreement. but I just might take a photo of her sitting on the hood, just for fun


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2021)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, bed for me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, no Goliath spoilers everybody! I'll catch up later.


Well .....

Morning all it's Monday again 
Dry outside must admit I was tempted to go for a ride but didn't wake up early enough


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Mar 2021)

Despite her telling me otherwise, daughter must be excited to go back to school today as she’s woken up an hour early.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Despite her telling me otherwise, daughter must be excited to go back to school today as she’s woken up an hour early.



Hope it goes well


----------



## Phaeton (8 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Despite her telling me otherwise, daughter must be excited to go back to school today as she’s woken up an hour early.


Let's hope this is the first baby step & they don't pull off the brakes too early


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2021)

Morning .
We have a dappled grey sky here with yellow edges to the clouds .
It is a bit of a worry about all of the school's going back today. You would have thought that it would have been better to do it a bit at a time to see what effect it had before releasing the whole lot .
I was wondering if the programme tonight will be a cure for insomnia or will it make people's blood boil so much that they will never sleep again !


----------



## Phaeton (8 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering if the programme tonight will be a cure for insomnia or will it make people's blood boil so much that they will never sleep again !


Just do what most people will be doing, ignoring it.

On a different note our CFO decided he wanted a meeting at 7am this morning so we could include our team in the Philippines, guess who was the only one who wasn't available at that time, so it's had to be rescheduled


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2021)

Ooh! I just noticed that my moustache is turning into a Dick Strawbridge! . I may have to get my step ladder out later and lop some bits off .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! I just noticed that my moustache is turning into a Dick Strawbridge! . I may have to get my step ladder out later and lop some bits off .


I've just been clipping my hair but the batteries died on me. It doesn't matter much because if I go out I'll be wearing a woolly hat.


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2021)

I'm still Mr Amazon. Call last night from MIL - 'Can you get a teddy for the baby ?'

Again, which baby and why. We eventually worked this out as it being nieces daughter who will be one in a month or so ! MrsF said she'd sort it. WTF do I know about prams and teddies. The subject of prams came up at the video call with MIL on Sunday and our other niece was on it saying she want's to look at prams once the shops are open. I think MIL will be in for a shock when she sees the cost of a pram these days - I'd already warned her.

MIL also said last night, I still don't know what to get for your daughter - Rach is 18 at the end of June. MIL has suggested jewelry but we've said it's no point, she doesn't wear any and would just be left in the box. Rach has already said no to any sort of party other than a family get together which might just be possible by the end of June.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2021)

Dull, chilly and with a bit of a breeze here chez Casa Reynard.

Did a load of laundry - hadn't intended to, but spilled gravy over a (clean) tablecloth last night. Oops. And I've prepared the makings of tonight's cauliflower cheese.  And I'll be making a batch of marmalade this afternoon. 

But first, lunch, methinks....


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! I just noticed that my moustache is turning into a Dick Strawbridge! . I may have to get my step ladder out later and lop some bits off .



Has the Dick Strawbridge 'tache made you any good at making weird and whacky stuff out of scrap?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2021)

I bought some salt and vinegar Pringles the last time I was in Poundland. I've just started them and I'm disappointed by how sweet they are. Totally unnecessary. But I had some Roquefort with my brunch and that took away the bad taste.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Has the Dick Strawbridge 'tache made you any good at making weird and whacky stuff out of scrap?


No ! But it has made me good at making carp out of good stuff .


----------



## Speicher (8 Mar 2021)

The re-organising of the lounge is progressing. It is rather like a three dimensional game of chess.

Where the record player/cd large tower was, there is now room for all the cds together. This has given me more space where the cds were.

I have decided to start using the "best" glasses, and a two new sets of mugs. The old mugs and glasses are now all together so if anyone wants to have a party, and borrow some, they can have those. It is surprising how much less space things take up, when similar items are all together. 

The ornaments from my Mother's house are now all on one tray on a shelf, so it looks less like some kind of shrine. I have lots of old cushions to get rid of, they are decades old, and rather worn out and shapeless. If i cut open the cover and it looks okayish, I might combine ones with similar fillings and sew a new outer cover. 

Tis mry and dild her today, so this sartnoon, I shall be outside. Some plants need repotting, and the patio needs tidying.


----------



## Speicher (8 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Has the Dick Strawbridge 'tache made you any good at making weird and whacky stuff out of scrap?



True story this - Dick Strawbridge was filming not a million miles away from here for his series on "Crafty Tricks of War". 

He was without something he needed for that series, and went into the local (independent) Pharmacy/Beauty Salon, and asked for some bright red lipstick. No photographs are available of the suppressed laughter/smirks/or indulgent quizzical looks this may have caused.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is a bit of a worry about all of the school's going back today. You would have thought that it would have been better to do it a bit at a time to see what effect it had before releasing the whole lot.


My son doesn't start back until Friday. As soon as he gets there, he's to have a lateral flow test then wait 30 minutes for the results before going to lesson or being sent home. Then two more the following week. Then we have to do them at home every week, I believe. He'll be wearing a face mask all day too, sanitising as he enters classrooms, etc. He's not bothered about all the procedures, etc., it's not worrying him. I think he's just looking forward to seeing anyone who isn't me, his mum or his sister his friends.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> The re-organising of the lounge is progressing. It is rather like a three dimensional game of chess.


----------



## Speicher (8 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> View attachment 577638



Yes something like that, @Reynard will probably know the name.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes something like that, @Reynard will probably know the name.



Three dimensional chess. Indeed.

Commander Spock on the right of shot. I've seen the episode, but can't put my finger on the name & character etc.

Spock's usual 3-D chess partner was Jim Kirk, but iirc, he sometimes played with Bones as well.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2021)

Marmalade is on the go.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Three dimensional chess. Indeed.
> 
> Commander Spock on the right of shot. I've seen the episode, but can't put my finger on the name & character etc.
> 
> Spock's usual 3-D chess partner was Jim Kirk, but iirc, he sometimes played with Bones as well.


Isn’t it Charlie X? Some kind of psychic abilities (and emotional immaturity) from the aliens in the pilot episode with Captain Pike, I think.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2021)

I'm pinned down by a sleepy kitten . He has woken up a couple of times to stretch and then settled back down again .

He ventured out briefly a couple of times this morning but soon shot back in again .

Oh! There was life in his tail just then . It did a sort of a dance but has settled back again .


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Isn’t it Charlie X? Some kind of psychic abilities (and emotional immaturity) from the aliens in the pilot episode with Captain Pike, I think.



Could well be, you know... It's a while since I've watched any OS Trek. 

Don't think it's the pilot episode itself though, as the uniform collars were different, as was Leonard Nimoy's make up.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'm pinned down by a sleepy kitten . He has woken up a couple of times to stretch and then settled back down again .
> 
> He ventured out briefly a couple of times this morning but soon shot back in again .
> 
> Oh! There was life in his tail just then . It did a sort of a dance but has settled back again .



Ah, you are incaPUSSitated...


----------



## tyred (8 Mar 2021)

There appears to be precipitating outside


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2021)

Just done the first set test on my marmalade - it's not ready, but it's at the point where I do need to start keeping a closer eye on it.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2021)

Well that was another busy working day 
Might sneak out for a few miles later


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2021)

I hope there are questions about Megan and Harry on Mastermind and Only Connect tonight as I've been doing a lot of revision on the subject today.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2021)

Marmalade made, put in jars and I've washed up.

Cats fed.

Soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I hope there are questions about Megan and Harry on Mastermind and Only Connect tonight as I've been doing a lot of revision on the subject today.


Just why just why


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I hope there are questions about Megan and Harry on Mastermind and Only Connect tonight as I've been doing a lot of revision on the subject today.


Who?


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2021)

Really enjoyed tonight's cauliflower cheese.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2021)

I am making suspension linkages.

While I wait for glue to dry, I'm going to have a  and a slice of toast. The new batch of marmalade must go through quality control, and this is one I can't ask the girls to do.

Oh, the task is so onerous.... *SWOON*


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Isn’t it Charlie X? Some kind of psychic abilities (and emotional immaturity) from the aliens in the pilot episode with Captain Pike, I think.


Season 1, Episode 3.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Season 1, Episode 3.


Beat Me to It!


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Beat Me to It!
> View attachment 577755


You don't look too good in that picture.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2021)

Time for a


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2021)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (9 Mar 2021)

I smelled a gas leak on my ride tonight in the middle of an empty park, and reported it to the emergency number. It's very satisfying when you ride by a few days later and find they've dug a massive hole.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Mar 2021)

All you need to know about wheels...


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Never been a Kate Bush fan , but she has done some good music


Yeah, I'm not really a fan as such but I bought a copy of her first album (The Kick Inside) a while ago and it was quite good, so when I saw her next two I picked them up too. I only paid about £4 each for them. I wasn't keen on Lionheart but The Kick Inside is a good one. Her voice was a bit too 'squeaky' on Lionheart.

Had some good luck at the weekend. I was given a Bang & Olufsen amplifier and Beovox 3702 speakers, a Technics amplifier (with manual), a Technics CD player and a JVC stack unit with speakers. Oh yeah, I aslo got a porch light, a floor lamp unit (2 lamps) and a slide projector. All were about to be thrown out by the grandson of the lady next door who recently passed away. His mother didn't want any of it and nor did her sister (who had already nabbed the Bang & Olufsen record deck).

I've been checking it all out because most of the stuff was in the loft and hadn't been used for years. The Technics amp and CD unit work ok with the B&O speakers but so far I haven't managed to get anything out of the B&O amp. I have no manual for that. Its a Beomaster 3000-2 if anybody here has one!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2021)

Sounds like a bit of a result @Kempstonian there , nothing on line re the manual ? 

Nice looking day outside if I went for a ride I wouldn't want to head home early enough to be ready for work


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2021)

Morning .
They've found a bit of that meteorite that landed the other day in Winchcombe. They just said on our local news that it is being looked after by the Natural History Museum . I hope that it's alright !


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2021)

Well first cuppa has gone 
Birds are calling for breakfast to be served 
The sun is shining and lots of blue sky 
What a wonderful start to the day ahead 
So lets all try and enjoy it


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2021)

Just had a power cut, can't believe everybody on the street hasn't paid their bills all at the same time


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Just had a power cut, can't believe everybody on the street hasn't paid their bills all at the same time



Nightmare if working from home - we kept getting the electric blowing. Took a while to work out what was causing it - wall socket for the fridge !


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2021)

Shattered this morning - Son disturbed us by Gaming at 1am, told to come off. 4am he's still at it. Then he will spend the day in bed whilst we are WFH and daughter on-line for college (physically in from college next week). It's not on. He's been warned many times. I even put a timer on the router - this stopped us also watching a film mid week, even switched of upstairs power sockets.

Enough is enough. I ordered smart wall sockets for his room at 4:30am this morning. 7:30am, confirmation from Screwfix to say they are ready to collect. Really shouldn't have to do this for a 20 year olds, but he's making us tired and then does absolutely nothing around the house, no rent or nothing. Only has a part time job at present.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Shattered this morning - Son disturbed us by Gaming at 1am, told to come off. 4am he's still at it. Then he will spend the day in bed whilst we are WFH and daughter on-line for college (physically in from college next week). It's not on. He's been warned many times. I even put a timer on the router - this stopped us also watching a film mid week, even switched of upstairs power sockets.
> 
> Enough is enough. I ordered smart wall sockets for his room at 4:30am this morning. 7:30am, confirmation from Screwfix to say they are ready to collect. Really shouldn't have to do this for a 20 year olds, but he's making us tired and then does absolutely nothing around the house, no rent or nothing. Only has a part time job at present.


Best use a very secure password or you're wasting your money, he'll get around it in 10 minutes, does he not wear headphones?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I smelled a gas leak on my ride tonight in the middle of an empty park, and reported it to the emergency number. It's very satisfying when you ride by a few days later and find they've dug a massive hole.


Someone lit a match !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2021)

I've found a couple of passwords. They are mine but I can't remember what they are for .  It's annoying !

I'm not sure if one is for Cyclechat as I can't remember what it was .


----------



## DCLane (9 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> The subject of prams came up at the video call with MIL on Sunday and our other niece was on it saying she want's to look at prams once the shops are open. I think MIL will be in for a shock when she sees the cost of a pram these days - I'd already warned her.



Child no. 1 had a pram which we picked up in the Dales near my parents house there. £20 for pram, canopy, all the bits.

However ... it _had_ been used to keep new-born lambs in. My new-born child wasn't to know and after a clean looked like new.



fossyant said:


> Shattered this morning - Son disturbed us by Gaming at 1am, told to come off. 4am he's still at it. Then he will spend the day in bed whilst we are WFH and daughter on-line for college (physically in from college next week). It's not on. He's been warned many times. I even put a timer on the router - this stopped us also watching a film mid week, even switched of upstairs power sockets.
> 
> Enough is enough. I ordered smart wall sockets for his room at 4:30am this morning. 7:30am, confirmation from Screwfix to say they are ready to collect. Really shouldn't have to do this for a 20 year olds, but he's making us tired and then does absolutely nothing around the house, no rent or nothing. Only has a part time job at present.



You're doing the right thing. It's your house, your rules. He's an adult now.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> Child no. 1 had a pram which we picked up in the Dales near my parents house there. £20 for pram, canopy, all the bits.
> 
> However ... it _had_ been used to keep new-born lambs in. My new-born child wasn't to know and after a clean looked like new.
> 
> ...



That was then about Prams. We just got one that fitted in MrsF's boot - came with a removable carry seat that went in the car. Nowadays they are a status symbol. My niece who literally has no money, spent over £1k on a pram. Madness.

Son's had enough 'warnings' and it's just not good for us. Needs to act like an adult - he is complaining his 'mates' can do what they want - hmm, either they have massive houses and they live in 'the west wing' or they are all pulling the wool over our eyes. He's had some options. If you want to do what you want, get a good job, buy your own place and then do that (oh but you won't be able to do that as you'll be knackered), or if you are living here with three other adults who are busy 'working/studying', stop disturbing us. He doesn't think he's being noisy, but you can still hear the clicking keyboard and PC whir. Enough is enough. He starts to do as you ask, but a few days later, it's out of hand again.


----------



## DCLane (9 Mar 2021)

@fossyant - my 20yo is away at university but has the same issue with one of his house-mates who's apparently stopped studying and is gaming instead. My son's laid the law down there and it's improved. It was pointed out to him that the other residents, one of whom owns the house, are 3rd year engineering students who have lectures starting at 8am.

It sounds like he needs a full-time job, a course and/or a series of volunteering to enhance his cv. Or get, and pay for, his own place. However ...

My colleague's son is also 20 but they had similar issues with late-night gaming: his parents in desperation paid for a flat for him with a year's rent. 9 months on and the situation's worsened for them as he's accrued debts and far worse lifestyle issues.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> @fossyant - my 20yo is away at university but has the same issue with one of his house-mates who's apparently stopped studying and is gaming instead. He's laid the law down there and it's improved. It was pointed out to him that the other residents, one of whom owns the house, are 3rd year engineering students who have lectures starting at 8am.
> 
> It sounds like he needs a full-time job, a course and/or a series of volunteering to enhance his cv. Or get, and pay for, his own place. However ...
> 
> My colleague's son is also 20 but they had similar issues with late-night gaming: his parents in desperation paid for a flat for him with a year's rent. 9 months on and the situation's worsened for them as he's accrued debts and worse lifestyle issues.



This is partly the issue. He did have a full time job, then lost it (company down sized) and he doesn't like 9-5 (can't get up - history of lateness at college for example, and I always checked CCTV in the morning to make sure he'd left for work). He's depressed and on meds, but if depression was the main issue, he'd not be out of bed. He's looking for jobs, but not actively enough. We're trying to manage it carefully as he is spiraling down. but when if affects the rest of the house that's different. I've also said if he went to Uni, his housemates, or indeed if working, they wouldn't tolerate that all night.

He won't like the smart sockets - they have app parental control that stops the plug socket being used in manual mode - i.e. just switched on. Thing is with Smart Sockets, they need wifi, so if you switch the router off, they won't turn on again. He finds ways round everything (very IT savy). Knocking the router off, he then tethers to his phone. The only option is power to the room. Mum's been in this morning and told him I'm changing all the plug sockets ! 

Our daughter is no trouble - has managed her workload with college fine, and is doing an additional A-Level, which the college didn't want her to do - she's in classes, but not 'registered' on the course, so we have to sort out the exams.


----------



## DCLane (9 Mar 2021)

@fossyant - sounds like he needs a career in IT / IT related. It may have to start with a training course / an apprenticeship but they do allow very flexible working hours.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Mar 2021)

Been there a couple of times with our son, we hope now at 32 he's over it, but we'll see, I sometimes wonder if we made it too easy for him, we always gave (and still do when we can) but he has no focus, his other mates both have houses, can't ever see him having one unless I win the lottery but as I don't do it I can't see that happening. Ours is capable to doing good work, but it's getting the opportunity to do what it is he wants, unfortunately not everybody can be professional drift drivers. He's now in a relationship with a woman who has 2 kids & this appears to have settled him down (currently)


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Shattered this morning - Son disturbed us by Gaming at 1am, told to come off. 4am he's still at it. Then he will spend the day in bed whilst we are WFH and daughter on-line for college (physically in from college next week). It's not on. He's been warned many times. I even put a timer on the router - this stopped us also watching a film mid week, even switched of upstairs power sockets.
> 
> Enough is enough. I ordered smart wall sockets for his room at 4:30am this morning. 7:30am, confirmation from Screwfix to say they are ready to collect. Really shouldn't have to do this for a 20 year olds, but he's making us tired and then does absolutely nothing around the house, no rent or nothing. Only has a part time job at present.


Had similar a few years back not a happy situation , good luck


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Had similar a few years back not a happy situation , good luck



You know when someone says, on arrival of your new baby.... 'well if you think it's hard now, wait until they are teens !'. You are like, 'yeh what ever, I was OK as a teen'. THEY WERE RIGHT. I do think social media and 24/7 connection has a lot to answer for.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Yeah, I'm not really a fan as such but I bought a copy of her first album (The Kick Inside) a while ago and it was quite good, so when I saw her next two I picked them up too. I only paid about £4 each for them. I wasn't keen on Lionheart but The Kick Inside is a good one. Her voice was a bit too 'squeaky' on Lionheart.
> 
> Had some good luck at the weekend. I was given a Bang & Olufsen amplifier and Beovox 3702 speakers, a Technics amplifier (with manual), a Technics CD player and a JVC stack unit with speakers. Oh yeah, I aslo got a porch light, a floor lamp unit (2 lamps) and a slide projector. All were about to be thrown out by the grandson of the lady next door who recently passed away. His mother didn't want any of it and nor did her sister (who had already nabbed the Bang & Olufsen record deck).
> 
> I've been checking it all out because most of the stuff was in the loft and hadn't been used for years. The Technics amp and CD unit work ok with the B&O speakers but so far I haven't managed to get anything out of the B&O amp. I have no manual for that. Its a Beomaster 3000-2 if anybody here has one!


Any of these?
http://beomanuals.com/manuals/Beomaster/Beomaster 3000/


----------



## mybike (9 Mar 2021)

Bins out & it looks as if next door have already brought theirs in.


----------



## Speicher (9 Mar 2021)

A modicum of normality has returned to Speicher Towers. 

The lounge is tidy enough for relaxing. The sewing/dining room is a big muddle, the study and bedroom are very muddled. The less said about the garage the better, as it contains a sofa in umpty-two pieces. 

The patio is now tidy enough for relaxing.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Mar 2021)

Since March last year, builders have been camped at our end of the cul-de-sac. First they did up the house next-door-but-one, then they did the drive of the house three doors down on the other side of us, after they did the drive of next door to the first house, then back to our next-door-but-one neighbour on the other side, and now we have them back again doing the drive of the house next door.

(Did you follow all that? There'll be a test later  )

I am feeling a little tired of the sound of diggers, angle grinders, hammers, etc. 

I suppose on the plus side, the construction industry is obviously booming (as is my head from 8 AM every day including weekends).

Apologies for the whinge.


----------



## Speicher (9 Mar 2021)

What sort of compost do I need to repot this?


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> A modicum of normality has returned to Speicher Towers.
> 
> The lounge is tidy enough for relaxing. The sewing/dining room is a big muddle, the study and bedroom are very muddled. The less said about the garage the better, as it contains a sofa in umpty-two pieces.
> 
> The patio is now tidy enough for relaxing.



Hmm, not dissimilar to my house. Graden lovely and tidy, lounge full of sewing, conservatory full of sewing, greenhouse full of son's mate's old car parts (under instruction it's on ebay this week or it's in the tip).


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2021)

Mild, bright, sunny and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Something has triggered my hayfever, and I'm coughing and spluttering. It's not just me, mum is equally coughing and spluttering. Hopefully the forecast rain will damp off whatever's causing it.

Puttered about doing general stuff this morning. And I've put my big girl pants on and started cutting the lower chassis rails for the Higman. While doing so, I've realized that I can actually bond the link for the front wishbone directly into the structure, rather than make it separately and then have to drill into what are fairly thin sections.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2021)

Anyways, lunch sounds like a good idea right now...


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2021)

How often have you been out for a cycle ride and come back with another bike ?

I went for a cycle ride with my friend this morning . We were social distancing . We had separate bikes .
We did a bit of a meandering route and part way round I noticed a table lamp and shade dumped by the side of the road . It is an area which usually gets rubbish tipped . I jokingly said to my friend that it could be worth something and went over to have a closer look . It was whilst I was inspecting the Moorcroft lamp that I noticed an old cycle frame lying in some brambles. Part of the front head tube forks and frame had been in a fire . It couldn't have been too bad as the front brake calliper and brake shoes were still intact . We left it where it was and popped back to check to see if it was still there after our ride .
It was .
When I got home I picked up my tools and set off in my car to pick it up . It is an old 60's steel frame , it is a bit rusty and scorched at the front end . I will give it a wash off and check the frame number . I don't think it has been stolen but I will check . I think that someone has been paid to do some clearance work and have dumped it in their usual spot .
I've done my bit to tidy up the countryside .


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Any of these?
> http://beomanuals.com/manuals/Beomaster/Beomaster 3000/


Oh they are the ones I found yesterday. There isn't a download for the MkII Owner's manual, unfortunately. 

I found a few Youtube videos but nothing useful. They are mostly demos of the unit working and a few very technical repair videos. Nothing there to show me the speaker connections I need, or how to set the tuner channel presets... that kind of stuff.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2021)

http://www.hifi-manuals.com/Bang-and-Olufsen/Beomaster-3000-Mk2/downloads

https://www.vintageshifi.com/repertoire-pdf/Bang-Olufsen.php


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> http://www.hifi-manuals.com/Bang-and-Olufsen/Beomaster-3000-Mk2/downloads
> 
> https://www.vintageshifi.com/repertoire-pdf/Bang-Olufsen.php


I found those too @classic33. I'll just have to keep looking but it seems after all these years (the unit was made c.1972) there can't be many manuals still around.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Mar 2021)

First McDonalds in 3 months scoffed


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I found those too @classic33. I'll just have to keep looking but it seems after all these years (the unit was made c.1972) there can't be many manuals still around.


It's only a 'music centre'


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Mar 2021)

raleighnut said:


> It's only a 'music centre'


It's actually only an amplifier!


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Mar 2021)

I just made some raspberry jelly. Exciting times we live in, eh?


----------



## raleighnut (9 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> It's actually only an amplifier!


No Tuner section. 

Post a picture of the back panel and I should be able to tell how the speakers connect.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2021)

Bleurgh!!!

I found some ancient Waitrose-branded tea bags at the back of the cupboard (that my late father bought, as he always shopped in Waitrose) when I did that clearout. The bags were still sealed in their foil wrapper, so nothing wrong with that.

Finished a box of my usual brew (Tesco's Finest English Breakfast) and figured I'd clear these ones up first.

Well, after half a mug, they've gone in the bin.

I do NOT like tea that tastes and smells like the bottom of an ashtray. God, that was vile.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2021)

Well, I split a couple of cases of logs this afternoon, and all the bins in the house are now replenished.

And I've cut two layers of the lower chassis rails. I need four, or maybe five, depending how things go. Although if I go for the latter, it will be a thin layer of cereal packet stuff.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2021)

Well I've cleaned up the frame and found the frame number. Nothing reported as stolen with that number . By the bikes condition it looks as though it has been discarded . What tyres are remaining are totally perished. The front wheel apart from being rusty and burnt has half of the spokes missing . The frame has a lot of patina (rust) and scratches and the front section and forks has burnt paint .The bottom bracket flops around being very loose, the chain is stiff and rusted . The saddle is leather but has Sunk and has the front anchor point missing .
The frame is an old Dawes Red Feather, 23 inch with the older style head badge and double clanger .


----------



## rockyroller (9 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> First McDonalds in 3 months scoffed


was it everything you remembered it was?


----------



## rockyroller (9 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> What sort of compost do I need to repot this?


that's adorable! was that a visitor in your yard?


----------



## rockyroller (9 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> How often have you been out for a cycle ride and come back with another bike ?


never, but I once went to an art opening & came back w/ one!


----------



## rockyroller (9 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> set off in my car to pick it up


good luck with your project!


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2021)

I have (I hope) solved the lack of suitable wire to complete the Higman project. 30 metres of 18 gauge galvanized garden / craft wire has been purchased.

There are loads of spools of wire of varying gauge in the garage, but all of it is both too springy and not bendy enough for my needs.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2021)

What a faff, but the wifi socket is installed and set up to kill leccy from midnight. I'll do the other when I can be bothered with the flaky software (opposite side of room).


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> was it everything you remembered it was?


Damn fine to be honest, and washed down with a choccy milkshake, mmmm


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Mar 2021)

I forgot my razor in Stuttgart.

One advantage of mandatory mask wearing is that it's not as obvious I haven't shaved for several days.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Mar 2021)

I've not shaved in several years but no one has said anything. I do hear a lot about ZZ Top though, didn't realise that many people knew of them. 😁


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> good luck with your project!


Thanks . It was just luck that I went over to have a look at that lamp . If I hadn't I wouldn't have seen it and it might have ended up in a tip .


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2021)

Sounds like it might be wet tomorrow


----------



## Speicher (9 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> that's adorable! was that a visitor in your yard?



No, not that one. I did have a cat that used to do that.

The picture is from Pinterest. (185) Pinterest

If you scroll down from that picture you see other similar one of foxes. 

Have you heard of it? I use it mainly for garden plants, knitting and recipes, and yes, all sorts of other images. It is like an internet scrapbook, and it uses algorithms to suggest photos and/or ideas you might like. They do not bombard you with emails.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> Have you heard of it?


yes, my better half uses it frequently. thank you


----------



## rockyroller (9 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> There are loads of spools of wire of varying gauge in the garage, but all of it is both too springy and not bendy enough for my needs.


guess you'll just have to add to the stockpile, eh?


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> guess you'll just have to add to the stockpile, eh?



My late father used to acquire stuff because it was cheap, without a thought as to whether it would be useful or not - like all that wire. If you've got the right thing to use it for, it's splendid. Not so much if it doesn't do what you want...

I really should take it to the tip or put it on the Bay of E, but it's sod's law that once it's left the building, I'll be wanting it for summat...


----------



## pjd57 (10 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They should smell nice come the warmer weather .


The smelly stuff , food, goes in with the garden waste, brown bin and that's fortnightly


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2021)

Drat, I forgot to report that my green wheelie bin was emptied this morning.

I'm slacking...


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2021)

Anyways, time for a


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for a


I've run out of banana's!


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've run out of banana's!



I've still got two. Can always wang one in your direction.

As the saying goes... Time flies like an arrow, fruit flies like a banana.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've still got two. Can always wang one in your direction.
> 
> As the saying goes... Time flies like an arrow, fruit flies like a banana.


You'll have to duck in time then.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2021)

Wet and breezy outside
Such a contrast to yesterday


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2021)

Morning wet and blowy here this morning . I've put our garden waste bin out .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2021)

I'm missing Piers Morgan this morning !

I watched 2 seconds of ITV this morning and it just seemed to be grovelling .


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2021)

Well not feeling the love today could quite easily go back to bed . 
But must push on as work to do . 
Cat has been fed and has gone back to bed .
Even the bird's are hiding today


----------



## Phaeton (10 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'm missing Piers Morgan this morning !


Has he croaked, he's not that old is he?


----------



## postman (10 Mar 2021)

Two things this morning.First I have a lady friend who has sent me two e mails in a week.She likes the sound of me and wants to get to know me.The way the message is laid out,she is either Russian or African waiting for the next message,she is only after my pension,secondly a phone message that tells me Pay Pal have put a limit on my account due to irregularities,shame that because I dont have a p.p account never had never will.So that's all for now folks.


----------



## DCLane (10 Mar 2021)

The Jay that has lived in my garden for the past 5 years has found a friend 

And my 12 year-old Outlook .pst file has finally given up the ghost, meaning I can't access some vital e-mails I need.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Has he croaked, he's not that old is he?


I think he flounced, over the Oprah Winfrey interview and associated publicity.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think he flounced, over the Oprah Winfrey interview and associated publicity.


Ah, he's a total asswipe anyway suspect nobody will notice, didn't even know he was still on the box


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2021)

Had a muffin with a fried egg in it. There’s no muck in front of that either.


----------



## Phaeton (10 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Had a muffin with a muck fried egg in it.


Good job, don't fancy a egg fried in muck


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2021)

Soggy and very blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I'm taking advice from the cats and staying indoors.

It is almost time for lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## postman (10 Mar 2021)

Well I just cannot stop them.I have used the computer today so I could buy some brake shoes off ebay.Then I went on Facebook only to find a message from another lady,Miton Joanne,I am popular.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> My late father used to acquire stuff because it was cheap, without a thought as to whether it would be useful or not - like all that wire. If you've got the right thing to use it for, it's splendid. Not so much if it doesn't do what you want...
> I really should take it to the tip or put it on the Bay of E, but it's sod's law that once it's left the building, I'll be wanting it for summat...


when I was just a kid, some 55 yrs ago, we had an old garage & inside was a metal spool of thin copper wire. it might have been "transformer/magnet wire" I used it from time to time for various kid projects, even building my own mobile ground plane shortwave antenna with a bamboo pole that worked. never did use up all the wire. parents still have the house but the garage is long gone. wonder what ever happened to that spool of wire ... looked something like this


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2021)

I dropped a package off to the Hermes shop a short while ago. I was going to ride there, but didn't ☔


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2021)

Tis damp out.

My decking is a bit oil slicky as I 'oiled' it last week, but the rain is just 'sitting' on the wood.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Mar 2021)

raleighnut said:


> No Tuner section.
> 
> Post a picture of the back panel and I should be able to tell how the speakers connect.


Thanks but I have figured it out! I need to get four of these:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-2-Pi...a=1&pg=2060778&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507

Also I need to get an FM cable with a male plug. I have one but it has a female plug, which is probably why it won't fit!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Mar 2021)

I've just discovered that the coffee I'm now enjoying comes from a place just over a mile away. I bought it in a supermarket but I can't remember which one. It's a sort of Big Issue Not-for-Profit business called Change Please that trains homeless people as baristas (not that that's going to work right now....). I think I might order a few bags from them.


----------



## mybike (10 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> What sort of compost do I need to repot this?
> 
> View attachment 577793



Ask @Reynard ?


----------



## mybike (10 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mild, bright, sunny and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Something has triggered my hayfever, and I'm coughing and spluttering. It's not just me, mum is equally coughing and spluttering. Hopefully the forecast rain will damp off whatever's causing it.
> 
> Puttered about doing general stuff this morning. And I've put my big girl pants on and started cutting the lower chassis rails for the Higman. While doing so, I've realized that I can actually bond the link for the front wishbone directly into the structure, rather than make it separately and then have to drill into what are fairly thin sections.



Coughing here too - rather far away tho'.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2021)

I have been cleaning up bits of the frame I found yesterday. I gave the leather saddle a clean and put some leather treatment on it . This afternoon I started work on some chrome work and the rusty paint on the forks and frame with lime juice.
I think I have figured out how the bike got into the state it is in .
It would seem that the front brake blocks caught fire whilst braking hard going down a very steep hill. The fire then set light to the plastic front mudguard . It would seem that the rider had abandoned the bike as the fire continued to burn and set light to the front tyre causing the flame damage to the frame and forks .


----------



## mybike (10 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Two things this morning.First I have a lady friend who has sent me two e mails in a week.She likes the sound of me and wants to get to know me.The way the message is laid out,she is either Russian or African waiting for the next message,she is only after my pension,secondly a phone message that tells me Pay Pal have put a limit on my account due to irregularities,shame that because I dont have a p.p account never had never will.So that's all for now folks.



After a bunch of emails from PO telling me I needed to pay £2.99 on a 'help.com' site or 'myfees.com site, I've had one from Lloyds telling me a payment was attempted by a 'NEW DEVICE' from my Lloyds account ( which I don't have) and to go to a alert.com site.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> Ask @Reynard ?



A fluffy blanket.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2021)

I put my big girl pants on and cut all the remaining parts for the lower chassis rails. Am now in the process of sticking them all together.

In other news, my ears are bunged. You may need to shout should you require my attention.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2021)

Having a  break and some thinking time.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Mar 2021)

Eight days later than promised the farmer turned up asking for money. "Where's the hay rolls Mr farmer"? "On your land, I spaced them out on your field next to the potager". "Oh good, thanks, I wondered what the noise was from the garden".


----------



## mybike (10 Mar 2021)

Sky's red, does it mean it will be fine tomorrow?

Trouble is, tomorrow is click & collect, might not get a chance for a ride. Certainly not the route I've worked out and want to try.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> Skys red, does it mean it will be fine tomorrow?


Nope. It just means the skies red. It will probably rain tomorrow where you are, I saw the foreast. I just checked again, rain.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2021)

Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

Lamb bhuna tonight.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2021)

Well it's time to relax and just been told that i can have a break on Friday


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2021)

Just spent an hour on WattsApp helping Middle Son work on his presentation for his English exams. 

I remember my German exam was basically asking the way to the railway station. He has prepared a PowerPoint presentation on the Tokyo SkyTree, and how it's earthquake proofing technology works...


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.
> 
> Lamb bhuna tonight.


Chicken korma in my gaff.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well it's time to relax and just been told that i can have a break on Friday


You deserve it Biggs, take a pound out of the till on Thursday finish😉


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Mar 2021)

There's a gale brewing this evening. Is this Storm Meghan?


----------



## Jenkins (10 Mar 2021)

My car passed its MOT today with no faults or advisories, which means that come March 29th I can use it to go to other parts than this corner of Suffolk, even if I can't have a beer when I get there.

The weekend does get a bit less mundane as Lidl have their coffee on offer which is good news as I'm down to my last half dozen packs from the previous offers.

Other than that I've nothing to report from the past few weeks, not even bins (recycling or not) being put out for emptying.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2021)

The lamb bhuna was lush - I didn't quite have enough meat left from the shanks to stretch the curry to two days, so I tipped in a can of butter beans as well. Had it with basmati rice and poppydoms. 

Sunshine food for a dreary day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a gale brewing this evening. Is this Storm Meghan?


I dunno, I have high winds here as well. S 29, G40-
63F 17C, Rain and thunderstorms forecast
overnight and in the morning.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Thanks but I have figured it out! I need to get four of these:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-x-2-Pin-DIN-Male-Speaker-Plug-With-Screw-Terminals-For-HiFi-Speaker-Socket/282742879727?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=8a748ff1bece4be786e79652acbc80a9&pid=100290&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=224116460198&itm=282742879727&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2060778&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507
> 
> Also I need to get an FM cable with a male plug. I have one but it has a female plug, which is probably why it won't fit!


I had a feeling it might use those after you'd said 72, my Quad (1967) uses really wierd ones though like a 'Banana' plug but shorter


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2021)

Well that was a windy night outside
I put the black bin out last night as did all our neighbors but ours is the only one to have blown over


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2021)

I thought I'd heard a dustbin lid crashing around in the wind last night but then I remembered that we don't have those any more.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2021)

Just stood our dustbin back up . 
Now to decide between fruit and fibre or mini shreddies 
Oh and a🍵


----------



## tyred (11 Mar 2021)

All ready for another eight hours in hell work.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2021)

Apparently, my Freddie Mercury impression whilst hoovering this morning is cr4p..


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> when I was just a kid, some 55 yrs ago, we had an old garage & inside was a metal spool of thin copper wire. it might have been "transformer/magnet wire" I used it from time to time for various kid projects, even building my own mobile ground plane shortwave antenna with a bamboo pole that worked. never did use up all the wire. parents still have the house but the garage is long gone. wonder what ever happened to that spool of wire ... looked something like this
> View attachment 577979


I can remember my dad having a wooden reel of copper wire. It was very thin wire a little bit thicker than a hair .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, my Freddie Mercury impression whilst hoovering this morning is cr4p..


Were you dressed like Freddie in the music video?


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2021)

Morning from a windy shed office ! I've had to flip the internal door catch to stop the door being blown open. Mr Squirrel is tucking into the peanut feeder, about 6ft away from me.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We're you dressed like Freddie in the music video?



What happens in the lounge, stays in the lounge... 😉


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2021)

I've finished the base for my new garden storage box. 
Delivery is due twixt 14.29 & 16.29.
Assembly will commence soon after..


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2021)

Morning .
It is a bit windy out , but at least we have some sunshine at the moment .
They were talking about litter and how some people are going about picking it up. I suppose I have done a bit to tidy up the countryside . As well as tidying up I have also benefited in having an electric pedal car which I got working which my grand kids enjoy and a new possible N +1.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2021)

I keep getting sharp stabbing pains in my feet ! 



Could it be due to a kitten lying on my lap .


----------



## mybike (11 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Nope. It just means the skies red. It will probably rain tomorrow where you are, I saw the foreast. I just checked again, rain.



We've had both, and lots of wind.


----------



## mybike (11 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just spent an hour on WattsApp helping Middle Son work on his presentation for his English exams.
> 
> I remember my German exam was basically asking the way to the railway station. He has prepared a PowerPoint presentation on the Tokyo SkyTree, and how it's earthquake proofing technology works...



Sounds powerful.


----------



## mybike (11 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> The lamb bhuna was lush - I didn't quite have enough meat left from the shanks to stretch the curry to two days, so I tipped in a can of butter beans as well. Had it with basmati rice and poppydoms.
> 
> Sunshine food for a dreary day.



Here's one to cause you pain, we discovered recently that my son's family throw chicken legs away because they don't like them, apart from the dog, of course.


----------



## mybike (11 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was a windy night outside
> I put the black bin out last night as did all our neighbors but ours is the only one to have blown over



My incinerator bin did its usual tour of the garden.


----------



## mybike (11 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I can remember my dad having a wooden reel of copper wire. It was very thin wire a little bit thicker than a hair .



I've got at least one of those somewhere. Probably bought from Smiths in Lyle St.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2021)

Mild, occasionally sunny and very blowy here chez Casa Reynard.

It was throwing it down with rain for most of the night and the trees were being wanged from side to side in the wind. How do I know that? It's cos I didn't sleep a wink as I had a really horrible cough, and I was bunged up more than a bunged thing. Was fine while I was sitting up, but as soon as I lay down, off I went again...

As a result, I've been pootling about online, keeping an eye on some auctions on the Bay of E for some magazines that are relevant to my archive. Two end later today, one ends on Sunday. I'm not bidding yet, will leave it to the last few minutes prior to pouncing. I know how much I want to pay per magazine and don't want to get involved in a bidding war.

On the upsides, it is almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> Here's one to cause you pain, we discovered recently that my son's family throw chicken legs away because they don't like them, apart from the dog, of course.



That's just totally bonkers... 

Funny you should say that, I peeled the last of the meat off a chicken carcass this morning. I still got a whole plastic take-away box full of meat, even though there didn't look as if there was much left. But there's still enough for a few sandwiches or a katsu curry for sure. 

I've put the bones and the jelly (it was one of those rotiserie chickens) back in the bag and will turn that lot into stock later.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2021)

Had a very fine lunch of a chicken & avocado sandwich, a lovely juicy orange and two


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> My incinerator bin did its usual tour of the garden.


So that was what kept us all awake then


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2021)

Another day nearer to pension day .
And the gale force speeds predicted have been lessened but still quite strong


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2021)

Sat here with a  and a pack of chocolate chip suggestives, trying to get my head around the roll cage design for the Higman.

It's not just working out how big things are and where one piece is in relation to another, but figuring out the best way to construct it. There aren't many sections which are all in the same plane, which is making it somewhat fiddly. Need to go and dust off my engineer's hat. Assuming I can remember where I left it last...


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2021)

The assembly of my garden storage box thingie would have been much more straightforward if the 20 page instruction manual hadn't been soaked and all the pages got Papier-mâchéd together...


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The assembly of my garden storage box thingie would have been much more straightforward if the 20 page instruction manual hadn't been soaked and all the pages got Papier-mâchéd together...



Oh drat... 

That is definitely NOT helpful...


----------



## tyred (11 Mar 2021)

I was wondering when I was working earlier what the workmen that were doing out on the landing but I see now they've replaced all the landing and stairwell lights with nice new LED ones that are eye-searingly bright (too much so actually, you'd nearly need a welding shield) but at least it puts an end the fit-inducing flickering fluorescent tubes which never usually came on properly or worked for any length of time before needing replaced again.

To be fair, the fluorescent lights would have worked better left switched on all the time rather than constantly off and on on a motion sensor every time someone walked past as they don't like being turned on and off repeatedly and I have no idea why people are silly enough to install them on sensors.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Mar 2021)

My replacement shaver has been sent back to the seller by DHL as "Delivery not possible". Now the delivery (originally scheduled for Wednesday) has been rescheduled for Saturday.

As usual DHL have not made any effort to respond to emails or phone calls.

Meanwhile, I'm looking increasingly like Bigfoot.


----------



## Gunk (11 Mar 2021)

Paid a big chunk of my mortgage off today, felt great!


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2021)

The girls have been fed - Sheba Fine Flakes with chicken.

I'm about to feed me with the rest of last night's lamb and butter bean bhuna.

Will also be listening to Arsenal v Olympiakos on the radio. (Talksport 2 for those who may be inclined.)


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I keep getting sharp stabbing pains in my feet !
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be due to a kitten lying on my lap .


How short are your legs!


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> My replacement shaver has been sent back to the seller by DHL as "Delivery not possible". Now the delivery (originally scheduled for Wednesday) has been rescheduled for Saturday.
> 
> As usual DHL have not made any effort to respond to emails or phone calls.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm looking increasingly like Bigfoot.


Any of these appeared in the area?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Any of these appeared in the area?
> View attachment 578163



Not _yet_...


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2021)

I won one auction for the stock car magazines, but missed out in the other. Hey ho. I was right, it did end up in a bit of bidding war.

Half of me is frustrated, but the other half is a bit relieved as I didn't actually want the whole batch.

At least it gives me a bit more ammunition for the other auction I'm watching.


----------



## DCLane (11 Mar 2021)

Gunk said:


> Paid a big chunk of my mortgage off today, felt great!



My 2020 Christmas present to myself was to pay the mortgage balance completely.

Then a disconcerting thought occurred: before if I gave up on everything I could just hand the keys to the bank and walk away. Now I couldn't as it's all mine.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not _yet_...


Give it time, they'll probably even make a movie of it all.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Give it time, they'll probably even make a movie of it all.


What is German for Bigfoot? Grossefuss? Or is it something completely different.

My German has more rust on it than _ein_ rusty _ding_


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> What is German for Bigfoot? Grossefuss? Or is it something completely different.
> 
> My German has more rust on it than _ein_ rusty _ding_


Your German is better than mine.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2021)

Mein Deutsch is auch etwas furchtbar...


----------



## tyred (11 Mar 2021)

I've serviced the front hub of my mountain bike as it seemed a bit gritty. It passed a very wet and windy evening.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> What is German for Bigfoot? Grossefuss? Or is it something completely different.



The German for "Bigfoot" is um... "_Bigfoot_"


----------



## randynewmanscat (11 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> Here's one to cause you pain, we discovered recently that my son's family throw chicken legs away because they don't like them, apart from the dog, of course.


The shame.


----------



## randynewmanscat (11 Mar 2021)

I looked out of the windows several times, it was raining each time I looked, I sulked a lot due to that.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The German for "Bigfoot" is um... "_Bigfoot_"


And Sasquatch!


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2021)

It isn't an Arsenal game without a stupid error leading to a goal for the opposition. But we take a good advantage into the home leg - including three away goals.

Olympiakos dumped us out of the same competition last year, so I'm not counting my chickens just yet...


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> It isn't an Arsenal game without a stupid error leading to a goal for the opposition. But we take a good advantage into the home leg - including three away goals.
> 
> Olympiakos dumped us out of the same competition last year, so I'm not counting my chickens just yet...


Likewise... but we have a good chance to go though now with the home leg to come.

All these unforced errors do worry me a bit, especially with the north London derby at the weekend. Spurs are very good at extracting yellow cards from their opponents, so the likes of Xhaka, Luiz and Partey will have to be very careful.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Mar 2021)

I was just comparing the disciplinary records of Arsenal and Spurs. Arsenal have had 39 yellow cards this season but Spurs are only two less at 37. The difference is with the reds - Arsenal 4 - Spurs 1. Our guys are going to have to be very concentrated and not do anything stupid.

Bellerin (8), Xhaka (5 + 1 red) and Tierney (4) are our most carded players.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I was just comparing the disciplinary records of Arsenal and Spurs. Arsenal have had 39 yellow cards this season but Spurs are only two less at 37. The difference is with the reds - Arsenal 4 - Spurs 1. Our guys are going to have to be very concentrated and not do anything stupid.
> 
> Bellerin (8), Xhaka (5 + 1 red) and Tierney (4) are our most carded players.



Mmmm, you're right there, I think - Kane and Son are masters at going down at the slightest of touches.

I am not looking forward to Sunday's game...


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

Did You Know...
Tierney's hometown of Douglas, on the Isle of Man, was the first place in Great Britain to be raided by the Vikings in 793 AD.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> And Sasquatch!


I never know whether that's a place or something you need a recipe for.


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> It isn't an Arsenal game without a stupid error leading to a goal for the opposition. But we take a good advantage into the home leg - including three away goals.
> 
> Olympiakos dumped us out of the same competition last year,* so I'm not counting my chickens just yet...*


Have they all hatched yet?


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have they all hatched yet?



Gotta wait till next Thursday, I'm afraid...


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2021)

Right, time for a


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2021)

And bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> And bed for me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## raleighnut (12 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's just totally bonkers...
> 
> Funny you should say that, I peeled the last of the meat off a chicken carcass this morning. I still got a whole plastic take-away box full of meat, even though there didn't look as if there was much left. But there's still enough for a few sandwiches or a katsu curry for sure.
> 
> I've put the bones and the jelly (it was one of those rotiserie chickens) back in the bag and will turn that lot into stock later.


Funnily enough I was doing the same, I had 4 'assistants' however
I turned 3/4 of the pickings into a Chicken and Mushroom Pie and am making a big pan of soup with the rest today using the stock I made with the carcase (it was a large Chicken)


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2021)

We had home made chicken and vegetable soup earlier in the week it really is easy to do and tastes sooooo good.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2021)

Well first 🍵 has been drunk
The cat has been fed 
First e mail has been sent complaining again to one of our suppliers 
Think it might be a poets day today for me


----------



## Phaeton (12 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Think it might be a poets day today for me


Me too, been a tough week


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Mar 2021)

I have to go to work today 😔


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2021)

Morning.
The kitten is going mad ! I think he needs to go outside for exercise but I'm worried that he willn go off . We have been out but instead of going down the length of our garden he wants to go sideways into next door's.  He has been attacking my feet do I've had to put my slippers on for protection. It has now started to tip down ! 
He has just knocked my bike over in his enthusiasm !


----------



## gbb (12 Mar 2021)

Head cold...(bordering on man flu of course)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2021)

There's a really really dark low cloud overhead. Someone's going to get drenched!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a really really dark low cloud overhead. *Someone's going to get drenched!*


That would be my son, walking to school for his first day back. 

It's coming down hammer and tongs here.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Mar 2021)

It's here as well, just got really cold, outside went a strange orangey colour & the water came pouring down


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> That would be my son, walking to school for his first day back.
> 
> It's coming down hammer and tongs here.


PPE for today:


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> PPE for today:


He's wearing a mask all day, but I don't think that'll bother him. Completing a lateral flow test by himself may do however...


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2021)

Ooh! That went off with a bang ! 
I just thought I would pump up a flat tyre on an old bike . I could just see the inner tube bulging as it tried to escape and Bang ! Off it went before I could release the pressure . .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2021)

The kitten is settling down for a nap .

That bang might have made him decide that it would be safer to stay inside for the time being .


----------



## Phaeton (12 Mar 2021)

I've just looked out of the window to see that my MTB has a front flat tyre luckily it's only at that bottom, so I can still ride it but it might be a bit bumpy, that rain must have been harder than I thought


----------



## postman (12 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> I've just looked out of the window to see that my MTB has a front flat tyre luckily it's only at that bottom, so I can still ride it but it might be a bit bumpy, that rain must have been harder than I thought


Car mechanic to customer,your battery is flat,customer what shape should it be.


----------



## DCLane (12 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> He's wearing a mask all day, but I don't think that'll bother him. Completing a lateral flow test by himself may do however...



Son no. 2 went back yesterday; the pupil in front hadn't had the online parental consent form completed so cue his mobile being passed to and fro with the teacher to get parental consent , then they spent 5 minutes struggling with the test.

My son, having seen it, said he didn't need an explanation as he'd seen enough and did it in 30 seconds as a result. But then he's seen his mum doing her twice-weekly test for the NHS as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Mar 2021)

No1 granddaughter has been at school, as daughter is counted as a Key Worker, and going her twice weekly tests for quite a while now. She is quite used to it now!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Mar 2021)

Meanwhile, here's a pic from my front door of last nights Stygian gloom...


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2021)

I've been in and out of the house in between showers working on the bike I found . I've been stripping off some bits and trying to clean up the rust .
I've been thinking of another scenario as to how it got dumped . It could have been stolen by future car thieves learning their craft by starting on something small . Once they had stolen it they dumped it and tried setting light to it ! 
Working on it close up today it would seem that the bike had been used quite a bit from looking at the sunken saddle and the very worn rear brake blocks . It would seem that once it was involved in a fire it was just left to become rusty until it was finally dumped .


----------



## Phaeton (12 Mar 2021)

Just seen it for sale, I wonder if they have the original receipt?


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2021)

Mild, bright and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. The forecast showers seem to be sliding past and dumping their loads of rain and hail elsewhere.

In the mean time, I have morphed overnight from Wheezy to Sneezy... I may eventually turn into Grumpy later...  Perfect for a one-woman version of Snow White and the Seven Dwarves.  I slept really well though.

Have been preparing Seville oranges to make another batch of marmalade. Just plain Seville this time. Although I might chuck a slug of brandy in as well...

Almost time for lunch, and I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Funnily enough I was doing the same, I had 4 'assistants' however
> I turned 3/4 of the pickings into a Chicken and Mushroom Pie and am making a big pan of soup with the rest today using the stock I made with the carcase (it was a large Chicken)



Oh, my Quality Control Officers got their share of it too. They do have to supervise, you know...


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> We had home made chicken and vegetable soup earlier in the week it really is easy to do and tastes sooooo good.



A lot of soups are.  And they're so much nicer than anything that comes in a carton or can.

A big cauldron of Scotch Broth is on the agenda for tomorrow if things go to plan.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2021)

Just had a very refreshing walk around the block still quite breezy.


----------



## DCLane (12 Mar 2021)

Arranged for SWMBO's dented / scraped Honda to have the dents and scrapes taken out. She's had it 10 years and we found one panel (LH front wing) that wasn't dented or scraped.

Now to arrange an interior valet before it goes in for bodywork repair. It's currently a mobile pigsty.


----------



## fossyant (12 Mar 2021)

It's pizza Friday. I am cheating, it's on pre-bought bases though. Just don't fancy all the mess, and it was messy last time, making the dough. Lots of nice stuff to go on it later, even fresh pineapple !  Works well on chibatta bread also !

Just did a quick raid on the local 'near sell by date' warehouse for some soft drinks and two boxes of Knorr Professional soup - these are the catering ones that are usually in the hospitality businesses. Bought a case of 24 'Limone' - carbonated lemon ! Very tasty.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just spent an hour on WattsApp helping Middle Son work on his presentation for his English exams.
> 
> I remember my German exam was basically asking the way to the railway station. He has prepared a PowerPoint presentation on the Tokyo SkyTree, and how it's earthquake proofing technology works...



Got a Wattsapp at work: He got a grade 1.2. as 1.0 is pretty much as good as it gets he's pretty pleased. (he deserved it too)


----------



## mybike (12 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> My replacement shaver has been sent back to the seller by DHL as "Delivery not possible". Now the delivery (originally scheduled for Wednesday) has been rescheduled for Saturday.
> 
> As usual DHL have not made any effort to respond to emails or phone calls.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm looking increasingly like Bigfoot.



Sounds like an improvement.

I have a parcel that has been with Hermes 'National Sorting Hub' since the beginning of the month and was due to be delivered yesterday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> Sounds like an improvement.
> 
> I have a parcel that has been with Hermes 'National Sorting Hub' since the beginning of the month and was due to be delivered yesterday.



To be fair, they did finally contact me this morning and at least restored my access to the digital post box service.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Got a Wattsapp at work: He got a grade 1.2. as 1.0 is pretty much as good as it gets he's pretty pleased. (he deserved it too)


Ausgezeichnet!


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Got a Wattsapp at work: He got a grade 1.2. as 1.0 is pretty much as good as it gets he's pretty pleased. (he deserved it too)



Chapeau that lad!


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2021)

Still blowing a hoolie here, but all the clouds have buggered off, and it's a nice, sunny late afternoon.

And it's time for a  and a biskit.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Mar 2021)

Blue skies around here


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Still blowing a hoolie here, but all the clouds have buggered off, and it's a nice, sunny late afternoon.
> 
> And it's time for a  and a biskit.





Ming the Merciless said:


> Blue skies around here



We've got a moderate hoolie and blue skies.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! That went off with a bang !
> I just thought I would pump up a flat tyre on an old bike . I could just see the inner tube bulging as it tried to escape and Bang ! Off it went before I could release the pressure . .


The worst, even when you know it might happen it still shocks, especially in a confined space. Happened to me once when I worked in Harry Halls shop for a summer job after leaving school.
A bloke being served near to me very nearly stained his trousers, I don't know where the Beano got the word "eek" from, its not the noise people make when something approaching the sound of a gun goes off next to them.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Mar 2021)

Freezing here, winter, spring, winter by 30 minute turns. My friends mum remarked that her friends all seem to have the covid, shes off to Paris for a few days. I made a mental note to avoid her place for a while on her return.


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> The worst, even when you know it might happen it still shocks, especially in a confined space. Happened to me once when I worked in Harry Halls shop for a summer job after leaving school.
> A bloke being served near to me very nearly stained his trousers, I don't know where the Beano got the word "eek" from, its not the noise people make when something approaching the sound of a gun goes off next to them.



Ah, I know what you mean. CFRP composites tend to make that sort of noise when shattering. I, erm, neglected to mention that fact to research colleagues. Ever wonder why no one wanted to book lab time when I happened to be using the instron?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> Sounds like an improvement.
> 
> I have a parcel that has been with Hermes 'National Sorting Hub' since the beginning of the month and was due to be delivered yesterday.


Could there be a letter N missing ?


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mild, bright and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. The forecast showers seem to be sliding past and dumping their loads of rain and hail elsewhere.
> 
> In the mean time, I have morphed overnight from Wheezy to Sneezy... I may eventually turn into Grumpy later...  Perfect for a one-woman version of Snow White and the Seven Dwarves.  I slept really well though.
> 
> ...


Just see Doc, he'll put you right.


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just see Doc, he'll put you right.



You mean he'll give me some pills and turn me into Happy? Or maybe Dopey?


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Blue skies around here


Keeps trying to snow here.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> You mean he'll give me some pills and turn me into Happy? Or maybe Dopey?


Just don't eat the apple!


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just don't eat the apple!



I'm a pear girl


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2021)

Why has a plan become a road map ?

Will it ever get to become an atlas ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Why has a plan become a road map ?
> 
> Will it ever get to become an atlas ?



It could become a globe then we’d be going round in circles


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Mar 2021)

Beer o’clock. Speckled Hen it is.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Got a Wattsapp at work: He got a grade 1.2. as 1.0 is pretty much as good as it gets he's pretty pleased. (he deserved it too)


That's fantastic news, well done that lad!


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2021)

I've fed the cats (Gourmet tin with salmon) and soon it will be time to feed me.

Jacket tattie with the last of the curry.


----------



## postman (12 Mar 2021)

I have had a sort out.Filled a carrier bag and a haversack with cds dvds and books all for the charity shop when it opens.My lifes collection only kept a few i could not give away.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2021)

Well i enjoyed today still busy work wise and still very breezy 
But all in all a good day and time to relax


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've fed the cats (Gourmet tin with salmon) and soon it will be time to feed me.
> 
> Jacket tattie with the last of the curry.


I was active in the spud substitution department this evening: arrabiata sauce with roast potatoes.


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was active in the spud substitution department this evening: arrabiata sauce with roast potatoes.



Mmmmmmm, roasties!


----------



## tyred (12 Mar 2021)

I found a bottle of Bell's Whisky in a cupboard, a forgotten present so I'm having a wee dram.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> I found a bottle of Bell's Whisky in a cupboard, a forgotten present so I'm having a wee dram.


Irish or English measures!


----------



## tyred (12 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Irish or English measures!


Irish measures of course.

The Scots are too tight to give you a decent measure of whisk(e)y


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> Irish measures of course.
> 
> The Scots are too tight to give you a decent measure of whisk(e)y


It'll confuse a few folk, the measures thing


----------



## tyred (12 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> It'll confuse a few folk, the measures thing


An Irish measure of spirits is 35.5 ml. The UK version is a stingy 25 ml


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> An Irish measure of spirits is 35.5 ml. The UK version is a stingy 25 ml



That's about two teaspoons' worth of difference.


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2021)

Anyway, I need a


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Got a Wattsapp at work: He got a grade 1.2. as 1.0 is pretty much as good as it gets he's pretty pleased. (he deserved it too)


That is excellent. Well done.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Mar 2021)

I had some fried cod and french fried potatoes for dinner. Folks were lining up at Culvers'at 3:30 p.m. for fish, and they were out of walleye pike.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2021)

Right, I'm going to call it a night. Time to put the writing away and head off upstairs.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had some fried cod and french fried potatoes for dinner. Folks were lining up at Culvers'at 3:30 p.m. for fish, and they were out of walleye pike.


French Fries* or French Fried Potatoes?

*As in those things in McDonalds and similar, a thinner version of chips over here.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2021)

Well I am awake and the wind is calm so before it gets any worse I am going to try a few miles ....
Wish me luck


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well I am awake and the wind is calm so before it gets any worse I am going to try a few miles ....
> Wish me luck



It's blowing a hooley here sufficient to rattle the shutters on this cellar apartment.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's blowing a hooley here sufficient to rattle the shutters on this cellar apartment.


The wind has picked up whilst I was out so headed home and ended up with 17 miles so


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's blowing a hooley here sufficient to rattle the shutters on this cellar apartment.


Enough to stop anyone hearing you scream?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Enough to stop anyone hearing you scream?



My word, sirrah, it isn't done to disturb the neighbours in such an unseemly manner.

After all, when one is British one needs to set the standard...


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2021)

Morning .
It tipped down in the night . There are quite a few puddles around .
I had better get up .
Oh ! The sun is shining .


----------



## Lozz360 (13 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> An Irish measure of spirits is 35.5 ml. The UK version is a stingy 25 ml


Not entirely true. Since 1985 bars can sell spirits in either 25ml or 35ml measures, but not both. 35.5ml is a bit of an odd measurement?

Edit: Thanks to Google I now realise that 35.5ml is the same as a quarter of a gill which makes sense.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2021)

Lozz360 said:


> Not entirely true. Since 1985 bars can sell spirits in either 25ml or 35ml measures, but not both. 35.5ml is a bit of an odd measurement?
> 
> Edit: Thanks to Google I now realise that 35.5ml is the same as a quarter of a gill which makes sense.


Not that the gill was ever a uniform measure. I remember the school milk we were given in Yorkshire was a 1/3rd of a pint gill, then down south, I learnt that the gill was henceforth to be a 1/4 pint.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2021)

Ouch! My feet! 

We should have named the kitten Claud !


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2021)

The sport of cycling has once again had it's name sullied just because someone was concerned about the welfare of their pet reptile.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The sport of cycling has once again had it's name sullied just because someone was concerned about the welfare of their pet reptile.


Whoosh


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Whoosh


Me too.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Mar 2021)

Wife has just had a call from Amazon there is a concern over an iPhone that we have bought for £300 apparently


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Whoosh


A reptile dysfunction.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2021)

After a long day at work, yesterday, I have to go back and do it again today. 
Feeding the nation, or summat, I'm told.. 
😔


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2021)

Remember the shaver I ordered last Sunday? It was supposed to arrive on Wednesday, then today, and now on Monday of next week...

Also why did DHL carry the package 400k from north Germany to my local sorting office then decide they are "Unable to deliver because it breaches postal guidelines" and carry it all the way back to north Germany?

To add insult to injury the local sorting office is next door to where I work: I was probably within 20m of the package and certainly saw the truck bringing it to be sorted...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Remember the shaver I ordered last Sunday? It was supposed to arrive on Wednesday, then today, and now on Monday of next week...
> 
> Also why did DHL carry the package 400k from north Germany to my local sorting office then decide they are "Unable to deliver because it breaches postal guidelines" and carry it all the way back to north Germany?
> 
> To add insult to injury the local sorting office is next door to where I work: I was probably within 20m of the package and certainly saw the truck bringing it to be sorted...


The razor missed you by a close shave then.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Wife has just had a call from Amazon there is a concern over an iPhone that we have bought for £300 apparently



I had a call from the Bank Of England yesterday,  I've no idea what it was about, I hung up as soon as I realised it was a robot voice.


----------



## tyred (13 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Remember the shaver I ordered last Sunday? It was supposed to arrive on Wednesday, then today, and now on Monday of next week...
> 
> Also why did DHL carry the package 400k from north Germany to my local sorting office then decide they are "Unable to deliver because it breaches postal guidelines" and carry it all the way back to north Germany?
> 
> To add insult to injury the local sorting office is next door to where I work: I was probably within 20m of the package and certainly saw the truck bringing it to be sorted...



I thought Germany was famed for it's efficiency...


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> I thought Germany was famed for it's efficiency...


 

Humpf...

The postal service is effeciently moving a razor around the country at the moment, just not where I need it...


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2021)

I caved in and bought a supermarket cheapo.

It worked as well as you'd expect, but at least I don't look like I'm about to dine in a tree...


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> French Fries* or French Fried Potatoes?
> 
> *As in those things in McDonalds and similar, a thinner version of chips over here.


Some places actually have thicker cut fries, but crinkle cut.


----------



## dave r (13 Mar 2021)

I've spent this morning doing the ironing.


----------



## randynewmanscat (13 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Some places actually have thicker cut fries, but crinkle cut.
> View attachment 578375


I remember a heated exchange on alt.nuke.the.usa concerning the girth of chips/fries. Apart from the usual personal insults there was an argument concerning the health aspects of frying smaller gauge French fries (pre September 2001 "Freedom Fries") versus fat British chips. The thread went on for a long time, the fat content argument was never settled due to lack of profound knowledge and the participants being distracted by insults.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I've spent this morning doing the ironing.


I was just wondering when I last wore anything ironed. I think it was my daughter's wedding and she ironed for me.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Mar 2021)

Cycling in to the wind along the seafront this morning was like a five mile hill on the flat!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Cycling in to the wind along the seafront this morning was like a five mile hill on the flat!


Quick, turn round and grab a tailwind while you can.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2021)

Well where did that rain shower come from totally blue sky ?


----------



## Phaeton (13 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> A reptile dysfunction.


Double Whoosh, or should that be Whoosh Whoosh


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2021)

That wind ain't half cold out there !


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2021)

Very blowy here chez Casa Reynard today. I think God has found my stash of baked beans... Mostly sunshine, but with the odd shower rattling through quickly. Looking out of the window, there are more showers on the way.

I did have to use some superglue to coat some bits for the model, so I did that outside, facing leeward, and have left the parts in the garage to dry.

Other than that, I have made a big cauldron of Scotch Broth using the lamb shank bones and the cooking juices. Later, I will have the naughty treat of sucking the marrow from the bones. 

It is almost lunch time. Not sure what I'm going to do this afternoon...


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I remember a heated exchange on alt.nuke.the.usa concerning the girth of chips/fries. Apart from the usual personal insults there was an argument concerning the health aspects of frying smaller gauge French fries (pre September 2001 "Freedom Fries") versus fat British chips. The thread went on for a long time, the fat content argument was never settled due to lack of profound knowledge and the participants being distracted by insults.



Thinner chips absorb more fat. It's basically down to the relationship between surface area vs volume.

Also, the absorption of fat is dependent on the variety of potato. I learnt this from a farmer friend (and fellow yellow sticker-er). Desiree make gorgeous chips and roasties, but they absorb twice as much fat as a Maris Piper. That's why chip shops use Maris Pipers almost exclusively.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> A reptile dysfunction.



That's a good way of saying he's got man problems and can't get it up... 

A translation like, for @Phaeton


----------



## rockyroller (13 Mar 2021)

there's a break in the action & I have several hours for myself. first time in several weeks. it's sunny out but cold & windy. the forest becons & I wonder


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2021)

Well, that's been a satisfying afternoon working on the Higman model. And I've stayed away from the superglue!

All four wheels are sanded and ready for the first coat of primer. That will be a job for tomorrow. I have a big Zooplus box that will do nicely as a spray booth. Plus I put my big girl pants on again and drilled all the holes for guide pins and components in both sets of chassis rails and the middle block.* That was one of the jobs I was putting off. Although I forgot to mark out the holes for the roll cage last night, so that, and drilling those, is also on tomorrow's agenda. I've also prepared the jig for the roll cage, so I can start cutting parts.

Downside of sanding wheels. I now have a blister on my index finger just below the nail and a blister on the pad of my thumb. At least the hole I made in my other index finger previous week has finally healed. Ah, what we suffer for our art!

Anyways, time for a nice girly pamper session. I think I deserve it 

* Except for the steering arm - I've yet to design that component, so don't want to drill the hole until I know where to put it.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Mar 2021)

Where did the hailstones come from apart from the sky!!


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2021)

Right, it's time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2021)

I've got this great relationship going with my daughter's mother (this hasn't always been the case....). She's shielding so I pick up food for her and she bakes stuff for me. I then eat like a pig. I have just eaten a spanakopita and a salmon quiche in such a style. Plus there are 2 sourdough loaves - one multigrain and the other rosemary and sea salt - and a sticky ginger cake.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2021)

Well today has been a good day
Lets hope mothers day is just as good for all the mothers out there


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2021)

Mothersday present shopping at 10am. Local Morrison's was rammed. Never seen it so busy - going to be some happy mums - absolutely tonnes of flowers with more coming out on shelves. Cost me a small fortune as had to pay for my two teens (no money) plus also my mum and MIL's presents.

Tea has been home made steak, mushroom, onion and vegetable pie. Loads left for some lovely lunches.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Mothersday present shopping at 10am. Local Morrison's was rammed. Never seen it so busy - going to be some happy mums - absolutely tonnes of flowers with more coming out on shelves. Cost me a small fortune as had to pay for my two teens (no money) plus also my mum and MIL's presents.
> 
> Tea has been home made steak, mushroom, onion and vegetable pie. Loads left for some lovely lunches.



Is Mothers Day tomorrow in the UK then? it's different here which can cause much friction with my dear mum...


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is Mothers Day tomorrow in the UK then? it's different here which can cause much friction with my dear mum...



It is.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2021)

A good supper of scotch broth, then fried eggs, beans on toast, mushrooms and tomatoes. Oh, and a


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2021)

Haven't managed to get out and get mum anything, but she's OK with that, bless her. Instead, I'm going to cook a slap-up poncy meal, which i know she'll appreciate.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> It is.



Thanks. I'll try and remember that when I call...


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2021)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## tyred (13 Mar 2021)

I fitted new mudguards to my Viscount this evening and then went down the road looking for puddles to ride through!


----------



## randynewmanscat (13 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Thinner chips absorb more fat. It's basically down to the relationship between surface area vs volume.
> 
> Also, the absorption of fat is dependent on the variety of potato. I learnt this from a farmer friend (and fellow yellow sticker-er). Desiree make gorgeous chips and roasties, but they absorb twice as much fat as a Maris Piper. That's why chip shops use Maris Pipers almost exclusively.


The surface area or lack of it contributing to an increase in fat is what someone I know may or may not have argued, possibly on alt.nuke.the.usa
Not much solving of anything went on in such egregious places.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> The surface area or lack of it contributing to an increase in fat is what someone I know may or may not have argued, possibly on alt.nuke.the.usa
> Not much solving of anything went on in such egregious places.



As a cook, I find that something halfway between a thin chip and a chunky one gives the best result.

Oh, and I fry mine (cut from Maris Piper tatties) in beef dripping.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2021)

I've recently discovered that Aldi do triple-cooked beef dripping chips and they're frites-tastic done in an air fryer. They may well be Mary's Papa's tatties.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2021)

Been awake for a while so might as well go for a ride 
No idea what route so should be fun


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2021)

Morning .
It is dry here .
Had a weird dream in the night . Who on earth comes up with these strange ideas ?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2021)

Morning all back from my daily exercise it's a nice day outside.
Happy mother's Day 💐


----------



## mybike (14 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> I thought Germany was famed for it's efficiency...



I thought the same of the Swiss, until I worked on a project called Euronet. There were distinct characteristics in each country.


----------



## mybike (14 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Quick, turn round and grab a tailwind while you can.



Anywhere like Rhyl & the wind turns quicker than you can.


----------



## mybike (14 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is Mothers Day tomorrow in the UK then? it's different here which can cause much friction with my dear mum...



Strictly, Mothering Sunday. My wife rages every year.


----------



## mybike (14 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> As a cook, I find that something halfway between a thin chip and a chunky one gives the best result.
> 
> Oh, and I fry mine (cut from Maris Piper tatties)* in beef dripping*.



As does the chippy at Blist Hill.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've recently discovered that Aldi do triple-cooked beef dripping chips and they're frites-tastic done in an air fryer. They may well be Mary's Papa's tatties.



I will have to investigate.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2021)

Overcast-ish and with a brisk, cold wind here chez Casa Reynard.

Not the sort of weather I want to be using a spray can of paint in, so that's been put on ice for now. Instead, I'm watching Southampton v Brighton on the telly and looking at steering arm designs.

And I've just put the soup on to warm for lunch.


----------



## postman (14 Mar 2021)

So Mothering Sunday,Mrs P had her breakfast done by young daughter,I was included.It was called an American breakfast,we all got four pancakes Mrs P has bacon and maple syrup,I had banana and maple syrup.Got to say I won't go rushing back for seconds.Not my cup of tea at all.Sorry I am a toast crumpets cereal man ,pancakes are a sweet.But it is Mothers day,we also went out for a walk,the woods and a castle in Harewood.Parking was a nightmare,everybody and his dog was out and about.


----------



## postman (14 Mar 2021)

Now it's Bucks Fizz,Prosecco and orange juice ,now this I can get used to.


----------



## fossyant (14 Mar 2021)

MrsF is doing a 'window visit' to her mum on a cold, windy and hissing it down day. She just called, 'I forgot the card'. Cue me jumping in the car and dashing to the nursing home in the 20 minute visiting window. Managed to quickly wave at MIL (only two folk allowed in the gazebo), before jumping back in the car.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2021)

Chucking it down with rain outside.

Am sat by the fire listening to the North London Derby and trying to work out how to model a Morris Minor steering rack.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2021)

Waheyyyy, we beat the Spuds!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Waheyyyy, we beat the Spuds!!!


Makes a change from mashing them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Waheyyyy, we beat the Spuds!!!



Maybe you should raise your culinary horizons...


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe you should raise your culinary horizons...



Well, I'm currently cooking (well, they're in the oven) Pommes Parmentier.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2021)

And I got the best of the total bunfight for that rare Stock Car yearbook on the Bay of E this evening. Even better, I got it for half the budget I'd allocated for my war chest.

Happy, happy Reynard!


----------



## MontyVeda (14 Mar 2021)

After having a sort out under the sink, I found I have 7 spare inner tubes. Considering I haven't had a puncture in about ten years, and I'm in my early 50s... I think I've enough to last me a lifetime


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks. I'll try and remember that when I call...


Technically it's Mothering Sunday, not mother's day.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2021)

Lovely supper of bacon-wrapped roast monkfish tail with pepper and sage, parmentier potatoes (that's the poncy name for square chips), a tomato salad and a chicory salad.

Cooked for mum, with love.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2021)

Anyways, time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> So Mothering Sunday,Mrs P had her breakfast done by young daughter,I was included.It was called an American breakfast,we all got four pancakes Mrs P has bacon and maple syrup,I had banana and maple syrup.Got to say I won't go rushing back for seconds.Not my cup of tea at all.Sorry I am a toast crumpets cereal man ,pancakes are a sweet.But it is Mothers day,we also went out for a walk,the woods and a castle in Harewood.Parking was a nightmare,everybody and his dog was out and about.


Pancakes should not be sweet, you know. (I prefer lingonberries on my pancakes)


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2021)

And hash brown potatoes, not to be missed, in my humble estimation.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2021)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## DCLane (15 Mar 2021)

Woken up shivery, which I'm guessing is part of the Covid injection response from my Saturday pm jab.

Ah well. Tea and some chocolate fingers to console myself that it'll help keep me alive.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2021)

Morning nice looking start to the day outside slightly damp underfoot but it's not raining or blowing a hooley .


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2021)

Morning .
It is dry here with a thin covering of cloud .
I let Claud outside for a while as he was running around like a mad thing! He quietened down outside and seemed to be very interested in just sniffing a bush .


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I let Claud outside for a while as he was running around like a mad thing! He quietened down outside and seemed to be very interested in just sniffing a bush .



In the current situation are you allowed to sniff bushes


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for a  and MOTD


A reasonable result, I believe


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2021)

I'm up. Day off, today, so I'll get a bit of gardening done, as it's not ☔ of 🌪


----------



## Phaeton (15 Mar 2021)

Woke up with a headache, how does that work, definitely not alcohol related before somebody suggests it


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> Woken up shivery, which I'm guessing is part of the Covid injection response from my Saturday pm jab.
> 
> Ah well. Tea and some chocolate fingers to console myself that it'll help keep me alive.


Which flavour did you have ? I had the Astronaut Funny car one and had chills in the night and a bit of a headache for a few days . One positive is that they reckon that the side effects show that your immune system is reacting to it .


----------



## DCLane (15 Mar 2021)

@Illaveago the AriZona one. I do usually have a reaction to the flu jab so am not surprised. Time to take it a bit easier over the next few days - I did bits of work over the weekend just in case this happened.


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2021)

Morning from the conservatory office.

MrsF decided on a change of scenery - she's gone for the shed. Unfortunately I'm now a screen down, as she dropped the 27" monitor on the way to the shed - it's busted. So I've given her one of mine.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up. Day off, today, so I'll get a bit of gardening done, as it's not ☔ of 🌪


Raining this end of A45


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Mar 2021)

Scotland v Ireland yesterday , whatever will Ireland do without Sextons' boot when he retires .....what a fly half !
I did feel a twitch of the sphincter muscle when that Doc. applied pressure to the players finger thinking it was dislocated when in all probability it was broken


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2021)

As well as a broken monitor, we're out of pod coffee - essential for when you get two minutes between Teams meetings - instant just won't do.

Drinking tea at the moment.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Drinking tea at the moment.


This is so sad, I cannot think of any situation so bad that I would resort to tea


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> This is so sad, I cannot think of any situation so bad that I would resort to tea



I don't mind tea. We do have gound coffee and beans, so the mokka pot has been in use.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2021)

We thought we had lost our kitten !. We had left our back door open do that he could wander in and out. He has mainly been interested in a bush or our water butts and has darted back indoors if something had frightened him . Today he was a naughty boy . He had disappeared! I whistled for him and my wife called him . I looked in my garage to see if he had sneaked in whilst I wasn't looking . We looked indoors in his usual hiding places incase he had sneaked in behind our backs , but nothing! We were about to give up when I saw a frightened kitten come racing back from our neighbours. He had been off wandering .


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2021)

It would appear that this Monday is 'Stupid Person at the Shops Day'..


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Raining this end of A45


I thought I could see dark clouds gathering to the East!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> This is so sad, I cannot think of any situation so bad that I would resort to tea


Indian tea from a supermarket , like drinking rusty water , and like greasy rusty water if you add milk


----------



## rockyroller (15 Mar 2021)

91 yr old Mom is going in for some hip surgery today. thinking good thoughts. even squeaked out a little prayer


----------



## rockyroller (15 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It would appear that this Monday is 'Stupid Person at the Shops Day'..


oh Man yesterday, at the home improvement store I work at part-time, while running around trying to help 3 ppl, a 4th gave me a dirty look & sarcastically said "really!?" because I didn't stop to ask how I could help him. so I stopped & tried to explain & asked how I could help him. know what the b*st*rd did? walked away while giving me the finger. the stupid job is still worth keeping so I shrugged him off, but vented later to a cpl colleagues. yeesh some ppl


----------



## rockyroller (15 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> Woke up with a headache, how does that work, definitely not alcohol related before somebody suggests it


beats me, I have chronic headaches. I joke that it must be the brain tumor


----------



## rockyroller (15 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> I fitted new mudguards to my Viscount this evening and then went down the road looking for puddles to ride through!


yes! that is the thing to do!


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2021)

Gentle walk to local shops to replenish the coffee and also pick up cat food. Feet are getting better, but right hand calf still pulling from when I twisted my knee a few weeks back. Should be back on the bike this week.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2021)

Mild, with a light breeze and the occasional bit of sun here chez Casa Reynard, although the cloud is bubbling up.

Moved some bits of tree that had fainted over the weekend. And then I prepped the fruit for another batch of marmalade. Seville orange this time. And I have to say that de-pipping Seville oranges is one of the most tedious tasks in the kitchen.

And Lexi woke me up this morning by hacking up a furball on the bed. There is no sound guaranteed to wake you up quicker!


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2021)

The Weather forecast is looking OK this week, dry if a bit breezy. That will do nicely. Drys out the roads and trails. Ordered a set of replacement seals for the Bialetti - the originals are a rubber, but don't take nicely to you forgetting water and over heating the pot


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2021)

The kettle didn't work this morning.

It was just sitting slightly wrong in its base.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2021)

Hmm, talk of coffee reminded me that I need more Aeropress filters. Ordered, plus a big bag of beans.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2021)

I've just made myself a


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've just made myself a




So have I, to celebrate the functional kettle.


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2021)

Saturday's steak pie is re-heating in the oven. Still have one portion left for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> So have I, to celebrate the functional kettle.



That's the perfect way to celebrate IMHO 

I also have a chocolate chip suggestive to go with my


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2021)

Well another working day nearer to pension day 
Not been a bad day in all fairness time to relax now


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2021)

Well, I've finished chainsawing stuff so I took it back to my daughters this afternoon.
She has a 20kg bag of cement for me but it was a tad heavy to ride when I put it on the rack


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 578791
> 
> 
> Well, I've finished chainsawing stuff so I took it back to my daughters this afternoon.
> She has a 20kg bag of cement for me but it was a tad heavy to ride when I put it on the rack


That should discourage wheelsuckers!


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 578791
> 
> 
> Well, I've finished chainsawing stuff so I took it back to my daughters this afternoon.
> She has a 20kg bag of cement for me but it was a tad heavy to ride when I put it on the rack



My word, I know it's not nice to get a "close pass" but that's a pretty drastic deterrent. You should probably turn it sideways though.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That should discourage wheelsuckers!





Andy in Germany said:


> My word, I know it's not nice to get a "close pass" but that's a pretty drastic deterrent. You should probably turn it sideways though.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2021)

The only snag I see to your plans, gentlemen, is where the blazes do you plug the thing in to? 

My petrol-powered Stihl, however...


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> The only snag I see to your plans, gentlemen, is where the blazes do you plug the thing in to?
> 
> My petrol-powered Stihl, however...


Maybe a very powerful Dynamo? 🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> The only snag I see to your plans, gentlemen, is where the blazes do you plug the thing in to?
> 
> My petrol-powered Stihl, however...



You always ride with with Stihl, @Reynard...


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You always ride with with Stihl, @Reynard...


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2021)

Waiting at the pharmacy for Covid shot#2.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2021)

I've fed the cats, and now it is time to feed me.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2021)

oops dropped my phone in the loo , hopefully all ok 
Just been told i have a sound bar to fit


----------



## rockyroller (15 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> 91 yr old Mom is going in for some hip surgery today. thinking good thoughts. even squeaked out a little prayer


Sis says things went as planned. wish I could get a vaccine shot, so I can go hug her


----------



## rockyroller (15 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've fed the cats, and now it is time to feed me.


sounds like they have your priorities set well (for them)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> sounds like they have your priorities set well (for them)


That's the one thing you can rely on cats for. (Oh, and feathers and half dead mice.)


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's the one thing you can rely on cats for. (Oh, and feathers and half dead mice.)


Or dead half mice, leaving you wondering if they brought the whole one in.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Or dead half mice, leaving you wondering if they brought the whole one in.


And where's the other half....?


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And where's the other half....?


There is that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2021)

Meanwhile, I've just drunk an imperial stout and it's desobrietiesed me completely.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> sounds like they have your priorities set well (for them)



Oh, Poppy and Lexi have me well trained


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Or dead half mice, leaving you wondering if they brought the whole one in.



This is the usual state of affairs.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And where's the other half....?



Depends...

Either it's been scarfed, or it's been left for the postie to step on.

Well, he now does the equivalent of a sword dance to get to the letter box to *avoid* stepping on random bits of rodent.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

I have a  and a toasted crumpet with butter and marmite*

* the Tesco's own brand thereof - tastes the same, but is less gloopy.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Mar 2021)

I've been wondering if @theclaud would consider bringing back her wonderful pig. There's a huge hole in my life.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

Like Upsy Daisy, I need to find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a toasted crumpet with butter and marmite*
> 
> * the Tesco's own brand thereof - tastes the same, but is less gloopy.


By 'less gloopy' do you mean more spreadable (like it used to be)? If so I'll get some.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2021)

Looks damp underfoot outside so must have had some rain overnight.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Mar 2021)

We have bright, bright sunshine... and rain.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We have bright, bright sunshine... and rain.



You can keep the rain but please send us the sunshine although the skies are getting a lighter shade of grey


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2021)

Morning. What a grey day !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2021)

Which way is the wind blowing today ? I thought the weather was moving across from the east ? I can see clouds moving east ! 

It seem to be brightening up .


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Like Upsy Daisy, I need to find my bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Are you/we're you a 'Night Garden' fan


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2021)

My crumpet had jam and a slice of cheddar on it, yesterday.. 👍🏼


----------



## Phaeton (16 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Which way is the wind blowing today ? I thought the weather was moving across from the east ? I can see clouds moving east !


If the weather is coming from the East doesn't that make it colder? So if they are moving East that's a good thing?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> If the weather is coming from the East doesn't that make it colder? So if they are moving East that's a good thing?


I looked at the weather peep and his map is showing wind and cloud moving down from the north whereas I can see cloud moving across from the west. It was confusing me that's all .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2021)

I gave the kitten some Dreamies. You should have seen his lickle face when he did his Oliver Twist impression on me !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Mar 2021)

Cup of green tea then getting changed to go for bike ride.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I looked at the weather peep and his map is showing wind and cloud moving down from the north whereas I can see cloud moving across from the west. It was confusing me that's all .


There was a rather confusing weather forecast yesterday. It was about a convergence where 2 winds meet and squash the clouds into the meeting point where they produce a thin band of rain. Then there was a completely different forecast which showed the jet stream coming in west to east way up north then tracing a figure S down across the north of the British Isles and then heading off eastwards. It was some kind of blocked pattern. Anyhow, the jet stream was bringing cold air down from the artic and then sending it off across Europe. 

Make what you will of that and wear a woolly hat.


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Cup of green tea then getting changed to go for bike ride.



I was planning a bike ride this morning, but its  down so its not going to happen.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Mar 2021)

Perseverance has captured the first pictures of people cycling on Mars


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2021)

I've put some sealer up both sides of our staircase and I'm now having a  break and will be listening to Pop Master!

The sun is trying to break through the cloud .


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2021)

I may have a deal going on a long wheel base recumbent bicycle. 
Or not.
Time will tell, and so will I.
In other news, we had freezing rain yesterday, and my second Covid shot has had no side effects except for a swollen area on my arm where the vaccine was given. Cost me nothing, rare for any health care in the U.S., and was very efficiently done. I now have the govt. "passport" which shows that I have received both shots.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2021)

My favourite beer of 2020 has just been rebrewed! It's one of those dessert stouts with pistachios and honey, whose flavours combined taste like maple syrup. King of the Woodland.




Picture added for @Speicher approval.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> whose flavours combined taste like maple syrup


ooh I would like that!


----------



## rockyroller (16 Mar 2021)

91 yr old Mom was texting me from her hospital bed last night, "high as a kite" (as per Sis) & jubilant. hoping she stays cheerful after the drugs wear off


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> ooh I would like that!


I really think you would. It does need to be treated with respect at 12.5%.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2021)

It is sunny here . I'm getting ready for a cycle ride with a friend. He isn't due for a while so it is a slooooow prooceeessss!

Oh! Our kitten went next door and found another cat. The cat was much bigger than ours but they seemed to get on and spent quite a while silently chatting as cats do.


----------



## 12boy (16 Mar 2021)

We have had 3 ft of snow over the last few days. Barely below freezing so it's wet and heavy, great for our drought. Been shovelling muchly. Should be over by Wednesday. Couple pics from earlier. The second is a path, snowed in again, for my rat terrier who is much shorter than the snow. She does not approve of freezing her nasty little toes.


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2021)

I'm too used to using three screens now, and only having two is a pain. MrsF has asked if her work has any spares (after she broke the work screen), but I've had to lend her one of my Zwift screens, unfortunately, it's DVI and I need to order a DVI to HDMI cable to work with her laptop, before I get my workspace monitor back. What a pain.


----------



## gbb (16 Mar 2021)

NHS Covid app is telling me to self isolate for 7 days. This will be (I'd guess) because a colleague tested positive on Sunday.
This will teach the company for its tick box attitude to Covid. It has lots of measures but quite simply, there are far far too many people in there, 2000 each day at times over a 24 hour period and it's almost impossible to manage properly given a significant proportion are agency who simply will not comply with face coverings the minute supervision turn their back, completely disgraceful behaviour from many of the agency workforce.
So this is the price the company pays.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It does need to treated with respect at 12.5%.


yes Sir!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Mar 2021)

Very wet ride but enjoyed that. I’d just finally managed to book my Covid 19 vaccination jabs. So in a good mood for my ride after finding no slots past few days.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Are you/we're you a 'Night Garden' fan


Possible ITNG fan.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

Started off grey and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard, but the worst of it has now blown through and the sun is trying its best to shine a bit. Very mild out, though.

Spent the morning running errands for the parental unit. Took up far more time than I was expecting, as all of the road along Downham Common is being re-surfaced. Which meant I had to go about things the long way around, adding an extra twenty miles on single track back roads. Ho hum...

Now just having a quiet afternoon making a steering rack out of wire, rolled paper and pritt stick whilst listening to radio coverage of the Cheltenham Festival


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> By 'less gloopy' do you mean more spreadable (like it used to be)? If so I'll get some.



Yes, it's distinctly runnier - far less like cold treacle. Plus it's somewhat cheaper, too.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Are you/we're you a 'Night Garden' fan



I've watched a fair few episodes, yes...


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2021)

Sounds and looks like my parents have been gifted a sound bar  But worringly they have no idea what it does or how it works so lets call you know who to sort it out


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2021)

It is nice and sunny here with a lovely clear blue sky .
I went for a ride with my friend this afternoon . We stopped off where I picked up the dumped bike. The table lamp is still there if anyone is interested ? It is ball shaped with a flat base in cream , it has a shade and still has a plug attached. It needs a bulb .


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've watched a fair few episodes, yes...


It was essential viewing with my granddaughter when she was young! Heaven forbid we missed an episode like 'Igglepiggle shared his blanket' or some such fun 😂


----------



## mybike (16 Mar 2021)

I did something to my hip/thigh a week or so ago. Tried to keep walking last week but it didn't improve so I'm trying rest. Trouble is, I had to post the bowel cancer test, which involves a walk to the post box.

Trouble is, I've got a ride that I want to try!

Watched a few ITNG when we were looking after my grandson. (wifey just started whistling theme)


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2021)

I didn't get entirely soaked on the way back from work.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It was essential viewing with my granddaughter when she was young! Heaven forbid we missed an episode like 'Igglepiggle shared his blanket' or some such fun 😂



it was essential viewing for a postgrad engineering student while she was eating her breakfast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2021)

I've just eaten a Christmas pudding with ice cream. It was reaching its eat by date.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2021)

Black bin's out ready for the morning collection 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2021)

Today's discovery: A boiled new potato, well buttered, makes a nice shiny bobbly pattern across the kitchen flooring when dropped from the serving spoon..


----------



## postman (16 Mar 2021)

We have had some of that yellow stuff this morning.So I put the bar tape on,very nice it is too.Then the brake shoes,finally gave the whole thing a good polish ,i might even ride it one day,next job tomorrow join British Cycling for insurance cover.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> We have had some of that yellow stuff this morning.So I put the bar tape on,very nice it is too.Then the brake shoes,finally gave the whole thing a good polish ,i might even ride it one day,next job tomorrow join British Cycling for insurance cover.


My renewed membership pack came through the letterbox today.


----------



## postman (16 Mar 2021)

Maybe this is too exciting for Mundane news,but Miss P has a viewing on a superb little cottage in Headingley which is a hop skip and jump near here.She and two mates are sharing,the bus route is the best in Leeds and she is just a skip from the main road.A viewing Saturday and maybe moving in late July early August ,we are so excited .A commute to York will be so much easier our bus route is rubbish,she will be home in no time to Headingley,our bus means a long walk from the station,fingers legs everything crossed.


----------



## postman (16 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My renewed membership pack came through the letterbox today.


Can i ask what cover have you got,we me and Mrs P, Commute and utility.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Can i ask what cover have you got,we me and Mrs P, Commute and utility.


I have the Ride membership.


----------



## postman (16 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have the Ride membership.


Thank you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> We have had some of that yellow stuff this morning.


Fog? Custard? Lemon Curd?


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just eaten a Christmas pudding with ice cream. It was reaching its eat by date.


You did the same last year.
You're a repeat offender!


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It was essential viewing with my granddaughter when she was young! Heaven forbid we missed an episode like 'Igglepiggle shared his blanket' or some such fun 😂





Reynard said:


> it was essential viewing for a postgrad engineering student while she was eating her breakfast.


Working in a toyshop when they first started showing it on telly. The fights that were had trying to get the complete sets.
We'd to sell the INTG figures on a seperate floor to In The Night Garden figures. Some of which only spoke Spanish, and not very clean Spanish either.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2021)

I have decided it's time to kick off the slippers and relax


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

Just had a lovely supper of scotch broth, followed by pasta bake with cheese, kale and chestnut mushrooms. 

And I forgot to mention that I didn't put my blue general recycling wheelie bin out last night as there's not enough in it, nor did I bother putting my black bag out, ditto.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Working in a toyshop when they first started showing it on telly. The fights that were had trying to get the complete sets.
> We'd to sell the INTG figures on a seperate floor to In The Night Garden figures. Some of which only spoke Spanish, and not very clean Spanish either.



I remember it being much the same when the Teletubbies first started on TV...


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

The one thing that bugs me about In the Night Garden is the weird scales and perspectives.

Wouldn't mind a ride on the Ninky Nonk though LOL


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I remember it being much the same when the Teletubbies first started on TV...


We'd to call the police to clear a bunch of demonstrators out, when they started up again. 
Poor lad in the outfit, tore it trying to get in out of their way.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> We'd to call the police to clear a bunch of demonstrators out, when they started up again.
> Poor lad in the outfit, tore it trying to get in out of their way.



That's just totally bonkers...


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> We have had 3 ft of snow over the last few days. Barely below freezing so it's wet and heavy, great for our drought. Been shovelling muchly. Should be over by Wednesday. Couple pics from earlier. The second is a path, snowed in again, for my rat terrier who is much shorter than the snow. She does not approve of freezing her nasty little toes.


I was seeing that on the Weather Channel, as it is always on in the command center at work.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's just totally bonkers...


You know which figure then.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2021)

There was a Buzzard get together this morning. I counted 7 of them flying over. One kicked it off by mewing and then others started appearing .


----------



## tyred (16 Mar 2021)

I spent ages on Sunday night doing a crossword in a magazine and there were 4 clues I had given up on. I picked it up a few minutes ago and got all of them almost instantly!


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> You know which figure then.



No, but still...

My bet's on Tinky Winky


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> No, but still...
> 
> My bet's on Tinky Winky


You know why at least then.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> You know why at least then.



The posh handbag, that's what...


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

Trying to model a pair of rubber gaiters has ended up with me messing around with a hole punch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> I spent ages on Sunday night doing a crossword in a magazine and there were 4 clues I had given up on. I picked it up a few minutes ago and got all of them almost instantly!


It's odd how you come back to the same puzzle with a different brain.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> No, but still...
> 
> My bet's on Tinky Winky


My claim to fame is sunbathing by the lake at Treignac in the Corrèze with the woman who played Po.* She now does a lot of kids' TV. Her name is Pui, pronounced Poy.

*Teletubbies reference.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My claim to fame is sunbathing by the lake at Treignac in the Corrèze with the woman who played Po.* She now does a lot of kids' TV. Her name is Pui, pronounced Poy.
> 
> *Teletubbies reference.



Cool...

Po is the little red one iirc...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cool...
> 
> Po is the little red one iirc...


Definitely little. She'd struggle on your bike.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Definitely little. She'd struggle on your bike.



I mean I'm only 4ft 11...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I mean I'm only 4ft 11...


I think you still have a height advantage. I can't be sure because I never asked her her height. Now I think of it, what's the opposite of height? Lowtht?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2021)

2 soyburgers and fries tonight. For lunch tomorrow, broiled corned beef and sauerkraut mixed, as a sandwich.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2021)

I'm going to make myself a hot chocolate.

Have some 85% Green & Black to use up. It's a bit too bitter for my taste to eat as is, but should do nicely for a hot choccy.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2021)

It did do nicely for a hot choccy, but it still needed a teaspoon of sugar.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2021)

Anyways, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2021)

Good morning. 

Two days since the Great Kettle Malfunction and it seems to be working again. Will post updates.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just eaten a Christmas pudding with ice cream. It was reaching its eat by date.



You mean there are dates when Christmas puddings are edible?

Gosh.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Mar 2021)

I've just ordered a food dehydrator.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You mean there are dates when Christmas puddings are edible?
> 
> Gosh.


Ooh Christmas pudding sounds very much like heaven


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yes, it's distinctly runnier - far less like cold treacle. Plus it's somewhat cheaper, too.


Testing - Marmite, Vegemite, Bovril, or...


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't get *entirely* soaked on the way back from work.


You're not trying hard enough!


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Ooh Christmas pudding sounds very much like heaven


I like them anytime other than Christmas. I find them too heavy after a decent Christmas dinner!


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I like them anytime other than Christmas. I find them too heavy after a decent Christmas dinner!



We just like them 
Anyway moving on first cuppa of the sorted 
Looks a nice day outside not damp not windy grey to white clouds


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2021)

Bin day, today.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Mar 2021)

Drama yesterday! The sparrow hawk came back! I looked out of my window and saw this one sided fight with an inevitable ending...



Spoiler: Pics may offend some sensibilities, so caution is advised



The hawk must have just knocked the pigeon out of the sky because it was struggling to get away






Struggling quite hard in fact





The hawk eventually got things under control though. One less seed hoover in the garden now.





She started to enjoy the fruits (meats?) of her labours...





After a while these two magpies appeared in the tree (can you spot 'em?)





Which unnerved the hawk





So she took her prize between my sheds, out of their view





All the way through this she hadn't bothered about me, even though I went outside to get closer for better photos. I was no more than 5 metres away when I took this shot - but if ever a look said "back off buddy, this one's mine!", this is it! So I did and left her to it. A short time later I saw her fly into that big tree, leaving a bloody corpse for me to pick up and dispose of. One of my jobs for today... not looking forward to it tbh.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Drama yesterday! The sparrow hawk came back! I looked out of my window and saw this one sided fight with an inevitable ending...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! We have Red Kites hovering overhead sometimes, but never had them in the garden at snack time!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2021)

Morning .
We have a thin covering of cloud this morning .
It was a bit chilly out when I put our dustbin out this morning .


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Wow! We have Red Kites hovering overhead sometimes, but never had them in the garden at snack time!


That bird had a sparrow last time it visited, so maybe my garden is its favourite restaurant? Yesterday was a bit upsetting in some ways but it's just nature at work. Sparrow hawks have to eat and they aren't vegetarians!


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> We have a thin covering of cloud this morning .
> It was a bit chilly out when I put our dustbin out this morning .


I think it's the black bin for me to put out tonight. Last time I put it out they totally ignored it, even though they emptied my neighbour's bin which was six feet away from mine. I'm hoping they have been to Specsavers since then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Wow! We have Red Kites hovering overhead sometimes, but never had them in the garden at snack time!


I think red kites are mostly carrion feeders. They'd probably eat the sparrowhawk's leftovers though.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think red kites are mostly carrion feeders. They'd probably eat the sparrowhawk's leftovers though.


That's right, I think they would. There are red kites not too far away from here but I've never seen one over the garden. I was hoping one of the neighbourhood cats would visit during the night and take the carcase away but no luck!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2021)

My water's gone off! Damn workers! I think they've been fiddling with the electrics and the water system needs leccy to function but this wouldn't occur to them.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z_cyws5Hyw


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I think it's the black bin for me to put out tonight. Last time I put it out they totally ignored it, even though they emptied my neighbour's bin which was six feet away from mine. I'm hoping they have been to Specsavers since then.


Sounds like you've the same lot as missen. Take what they want, when they want.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2021)

The amount of fly tipping we came across on our ride yesterday has increased . The first was a bed settee with mattress just dumped in s ditch, the next was a large load of branches from trees, we came across 4 more similar piles just dumped mainly leylandii branches . We think there is a local culprit responsible who runs a landscaping business. The table lamp had acquired some more rubbish , a Qualcast Cheetah grass box which seems to have been in a bit close to a fire , some asbestos sheet and an orange lamp cover .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Mar 2021)

Don't complain too much , you might end up with what we have to do here in France. Which is that we have separate plastic bags (which we have to buy) for recycling stuff and rubbish . These have to be taken to the collection point and placed in the appropriate skips. Which means a car journey for some people. Then of course there is the bottle bank and this being France , it is very often full . Still , it's something to occupy yourself if there's nothing else going on


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The amount of fly tipping we came across on our ride yesterday has increased . The first was a bed settee with mattress just dumped in s ditch, the next was a large load of branches from trees, we came across 4 more similar piles just dumped mainly leylandii branches . We think there is a local culprit responsible who runs a landscaping business. The table lamp had acquired some more rubbish , a Qualcast Cheetah grass box which seems to have been in a bit close to a fire , some asbestos sheet and an orange lamp cover .


Report the asbestos sheeting.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2021)

Water! We have water! 

Still, it's too late to have a shower now. I'll have to get a ''If you can smell me, you're too close'' t-shirt printed.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just eaten a Christmas pudding with ice cream. It was reaching its eat by date.


mentioned your post to Wifey last night, after she came home & told me that she had an old yogurt for lunch, which wasn't sitting well w/ her. here's hoping your close call, was just that


----------



## rockyroller (17 Mar 2021)

happy St. Patrick's Day to any that celebrate. in our office, our Irish bossman buys lunch, hands out flowers to the ladies & plants to the men & we gather for eating & drinking in the conference room. this time last year I stuck my head in the conference room & said: "I think I'll get some fresh air this year" knowing what I thought was obvious I was not going to sit in a closed room sharing the airspace. I remember everyone's face looking at me like: "hmmm" I wonder if that was the last time I saw a cpl ppl that never returned after lock-down was lifted. this year we won't gather but we are getting take out, yay. not sure about the usual booze, but here's hoping! *hiccup*


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2021)

Some big companies need a slapping end of story


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> mentioned your post to Wifey last night, after she came home & told me that she had an old yogurt for lunch, which wasn't sitting well w/ her. here's hoping your close call, was just that


No ill effects, thanks. There are fewer things to go off than in a yoghurt. In fact, despite the pudding having a consume by date, it would still be fine next Christmas. I hope your wife's tummy settles soon.


----------



## DCLane (17 Mar 2021)

I'm currently marking about 50 student re-sits - I have a lot of students. A number of those were for plagiarism/collusion/other offences meaning a re-sit is compulsory.

At least one was honest in the short reflection I make them add: "I have to re-sit because I took all my report from a website, then shared it with my friend. We both submitted the essay someone else had written." It shows learning and part of my feedback was "your work is much better when it's you that has written the report."


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2021)

Bright and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, now that the morning's rain has cleared away.

Everything is right soggy, so I spent the morning working on the Higman model. Need to stay away from the glue for a bit, so I've been tidying up the components that make up the shock absorbers. I've wound new springs from the wire that I bought last week, and they look a lot neater than the originals.

I've also cooked the fruit for the next batch of marmalade. That will be on the agenda for tomorrow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2021)

[random thought]Why do we call them thermometers? They don't show therms.[/random thought]


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just eaten a Christmas pudding with ice cream. It was reaching its eat by date.



Christmas pud is wonderful at *ANY* time 

I buy them on clearance for the next year. Although I didn't manage to get any this Christmas just gone. It's not a problem, I still have four of the "serves 8" jobbies in the cupboard. I usually give them a good slug of brandy and cold black tea the night before I want to have the pud, and they reheat nice and moist.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> [random thought]Why do we call them thermometers? They don't show therms.[/random thought]



It's the literal translation from Latin of "thingamajig to measure heat"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's the literal translation from Latin of "thingamajig to measure heat"


I think they should be centigrometers or fahrenheitometers because that's what they measure. Mind, odometers are no better. Who knows how far an odo is?


----------



## dave r (17 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think they should be centigrometers or fahrenheitometers because that's what they measure. Mind, odometers are no better. Who knows how far an odo is?



A country odo is likely to be longer than a town odo.


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2021)

Been out for a lunch time 9 miler, with a little explore of the new part of Sir Allan Newton Way - the council have spent a fair few pennies on it.

My foot is feeling much better, no pain, but my shoes feel rather tight !


----------



## 12boy (17 Mar 2021)

Coupla shots of my garden after a bit of snow. I took these in a long sleeve t shirt and yes, pants. Warm in the sun.
Anyway, time for mid March planting...iceberg lettuce and snow peas.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2021)

We have finally got some sunshine and blue sky . It has been grey for most of the day .
Georgie decided that he was going to disappear again. 2 hours of fun for him and an anxious period for us . His friend from yesterday wasn't about so we are not sure what or who kept him busy . He eventually came running down our garden path looking a bit scared.
He is now fast asleep.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Mar 2021)

it's finally time to start the Elephant Ear palm tubers. we normally bring the (4-5) whole plants in to over-winter in the house but there were so many & they were getting so big. Son has 1, we kept a big one in our loft bedroom under the skylight & the monster is in our living room (the monster is not an Elephant Ear). so anyways ... last October I decided to try something new! I cut all the veggies off the 2? & wound up with a lot of "tubers". stored them in the basement & now I get to play with a "soil-less potting mixture" & try to start these so I can plant them outside in May




from a cpl summers ago (as seen from our roof)




this is the big one inside from a cpl yrs ago


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Mar 2021)

Nice 99km ride today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2021)

Beer o'clock!





Time to fire up the box set and turn the lights down low


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think they should be centigrometers or fahrenheitometers because that's what they measure. Mind, odometers are no better. Who knows how far an odo is?



I don't know how far an odo is - maybe the Delta Quadrant.

In that case, you need a bucket to measure an odo.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Nice 99km ride today
> View attachment 579116



Did you have a flake with that? 

Actually, looks fabby out there


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2021)

Windy and rainy here today, beats the tornado outbreak they are having down south.


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> [random thought]Why do we call them thermometers? They don't show therms.[/random thought]


[RANDOM ANSWER]
_"The word comes from the Greek words θερμός, thermos, meaning "hot" and μέτρον, metron, meaning "measure"." _ [/RANDOM ANSWER]


----------



## randynewmanscat (17 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> [random thought]Why do we call them thermometers? They don't show therms.[/random thought]


This is sorted round my way. I have corrupted people to appreciate Fahrenheit. There's more divisions in the important bits related to sweating and getting into water.
No need for a decimal point with Fahrenheits.
The quest to corrupt people goes on. With a digital thermometer you only have to flip the switch to enter the dark side.
Edit for reflection on the thermometer bit, everyone just looks at the F or C, the thermo part fell into the ditch a long time ago.


----------



## randynewmanscat (17 Mar 2021)

Unwittingly committed genocide against a metropolis of firebugs today. 112kw propane torch is indiscriminate, always check the weedy area before moving in with the all cleansing flame.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2021)

I have a  and a crumpet with butter and tangerine & seville orange marmalade.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2021)

Milkman is on the street.
He's late!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2021)

Bins are out awaiting collection
Nice looking morning
Time to wake and shower


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2021)

Showered 
First cuppa sorted 
Birds are tweeting well today


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I don't know how far an odo is - maybe the Delta Quadrant.
> 
> In that case, you need a bucket to measure an odo.



I thought the odo had become extinct ? 🤔


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2021)

Awake early. Had breakfast and cup of green tea. Time for another cup. Today is vaccine day 😁


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2021)

Morning.
It's gone grey! . It was nice and sunny earlier .
On the Beeb they said that there is a punter who stands to win £500,000 today if he lets his bet continue, he could cash it in for £250,000 at present , all for a £5 bet over a year ago . I would cash it in now . Just think how many bikes you could buy ?


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It's gone grey! . It was nice and sunny earlier .
> On the Beeb they said that there is a punter who stands to win £500,000 today if he lets his bet continue, he could cash it in for £250,000 at present , all for a £5 bet over a year ago . I would cash it in now . Just think how many bikes you could buy ?


So if he lets it continue and it doesn’t come off does he lose the lot? I think I’d be cashing in!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> So if he lets it continue and it doesn’t come off does he lose the lot? I think I’d be cashing in!



I hope he didn’t bet on today being sunny...


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> So if he lets it continue and it doesn’t come off does he lose the lot? I think I’d be cashing in!


Naga Munchety ? Said that all he would lose would be £5 . Perhaps so , but seeing a potential of £250,000 in the hand would be very tempting !


----------



## raleighnut (18 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Naga Munchety ? Said that all he would lose would be £5 . Perhaps so , but seeing a potential of £250,000 in the hand would be very tempting !


A guy had a similar bet on Leicester winning the League the year they did, I think it was £50 at 4,000-1


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2021)

Have you ever had a kitten helping you when you have tried to cut your toenails ?

It's like having an extra pair of uncontrollable hands !


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2021)

Sounds like the bin lorry is close by


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2021)

Well I've reported the asbestos fly tipping !
What a b***dy faff!
Had to do it online! The people coming up with these Cr apps must be making a mint! 
Round and round in circles ! I gave up in the end and my wife finally did it on her phone . Still not straight forward.
What was dumped?
Was it hazardous ?
What size was it ? I didn't take a Bl**dy tape measure with me ! About 4 ft X 1ft 6 inches, 2 sheets.
What type of vehicle ?  ?
Probably a small van.
Any other rubbish ?
I should have mentioned that if they find any decent bicycles then they could leave them and I will pick them up in a day or so !
I hope they don't take that table lamp !


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Milkman is on the street.
> He's late!


Over half an hour at one house. I'm sure he only took two pints with him as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Well I've reported the asbestos fly tipping !
> What a b***dy faff!
> Had to do it online! The people coming up with these Cr apps must be making a mint!
> Round and round in circles ! I gave up in the end and my wife finally did it on her phone . Still not straight forward.
> ...


Is that via Street Doctor?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2021)

Some of my spaghetti stuck together as I didn't stir it properly when I put it in the pan, or float a bit of olive oil on the surface of the water.


Don't panic, though, I've separated them now 👍🏼


----------



## postman (18 Mar 2021)

Waiting in for my Docs,track and trace tells me they will be delivered today.


----------



## mybike (18 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> [RANDOM ANSWER]
> _"The word comes from the Greek words θερμός, thermos, meaning "hot" and μέτρον, metron, meaning "measure"." _ [/RANDOM ANSWER]



Thermos only means hot if you don't drop it.


----------



## mybike (18 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Well I've reported the asbestos fly tipping !
> What a b***dy faff!
> Had to do it online! The people coming up with these Cr apps must be making a mint!
> Round and round in circles ! I gave up in the end and my wife finally did it on her phone . Still not straight forward.
> ...



I use FixMyStreet. Take a photo, add a few details & they send to the council


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2021)

Joined the Astra Zeneca one jab club just over an hour ago. Not really mundane but that’s my first Covid jab done. No soreness.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is that via Street Doctor?


It was Wilts County Council .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Mar 2021)

Not sure that this is right for Mundane news but this is the result of a car overtaking a truck and running straight into 14 young club cyclists here in the Loire valley . I believe that one of them is in pretty bad condition , they are all in hospital in St. Etienne.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2021)

Just been gifted a chicken pie


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2021)

Grey and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a bit of a kitchen morning. Prepped everything for tonight's supper, and I have chopped and roasted tomatoes and peppers for a nice batch of soup. Have also done some puttering about for the parental unit.

It is almost lunchtime, and there is a very fine pork pie in the fridge.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I thought the odo had become extinct ? 🤔



Yes, Rene Auberjonois passed away just over a year ago.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Some of my spaghetti stuck together as I didn't stir it properly when I put it in the pan, or float a bit of olive oil on the surface of the water.
> 
> 
> Don't panic, though, I've separated them now 👍🏼



No need to float oil on the top of pasta - you're effectively just chucking it away. if your pasta sticks together, it's because you're not cooking it at a "roiling boil" or you're cooking it in a pan that's too small.

It's the movement of the water as it boils that stops the pasta from sticking.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (18 Mar 2021)

No mundane news to report. In itself, that is mundane I guess.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Mar 2021)

Dreich and grizzly here. Alternatively, it's grey and drizzly. Take your pick, the weather's not fussed.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2021)

I'm in Coalville.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2021)

Damp and grey here


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2021)

Still soggy and grey here too.

I am making Seville orange marmalade.

Oh, and the stock car yearbook and the F3 video I snagged on the Bay of E have arrived.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Coalville.


12 miles or less to Leicester!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Mar 2021)

Lidl had no lemons! Limes and oranges took their place.


----------



## postman (18 Mar 2021)

The shoes have arrived.These Dr Martens are very posh looking,more of a casual shoe than an industrial heavy shoe,like what I had before.A matte leather finish rather than the highly glossy finish of the last pair.If they last as long I will be more than pleased.The sole does not seem as robust and stiff as the old pair.But it's a different style of shoe,it also looks like I need a balsam wax polish rather than your normal shoe polish.


----------



## postman (18 Mar 2021)

More mundane news after speaking with British Cycling we are going with the Ride membership,and not the commute cos we dont commute.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2021)

Oops! I've just totted up my road bikes and I've discovered that I have 4 more than I thought !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2021)

Even more mundane news. No side effects from vaccine so far. So this is news about no news.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Still soggy and grey here too.
> 
> I am making Seville orange marmalade.
> 
> Oh, and the stock car yearbook and the F3 video I snagged on the Bay of E have arrived.


Early B day pressie to yerself ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2021)

I had a shave today.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2021)

Dry and light winds, if overcast, in Manchester land. Good 16 miler for a late lunch. I had to wait at the bottom of one of the steep narrow climbs off the canal as a couple of pedestrians were sliding down the muddy cobbles, whilst 4 others walked up the muddy steps. I was thanked for waiting 'No problem, it's very slippy, far safer on my bike'. Anyway, had to make the climb in one go as the four folks walking up were now watching me. Did it.  Saved face. 

I was on my old MTB with no suspension, but it's got narrow bars. I can't get up on the full suspension due to bar width, I usually bounce off the fence ! Only down side it it was exceptionally muddy. I've hosed the bike off, but don't think I'll do anymore as I'm off down the canal to Etihad for my Covid jab tomorrow, and the thick layer of mud might make the bike a lesser theft target.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Early B day pressie to yerself ?



Of a sort.  Although the vid is to replace my own very knackered copy.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2021)

Marmalade is made.

Sitting down with a  and a chunk of Green & Black milk choccy with almonds and keeping an eye on the text commentary of the Arsenal v Olympiakos game.


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Mar 2021)

Jeezo it's t


biggs682 said:


> Sounds like the bin lorry is close by


You heard a neighbours kid shout "hey mum, the dustbin men"?

View: https://youtu.be/tTHS4lVvrVI
A bygone era of quality TV


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had a shave today.


You must have had the shave that I passed on.


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Mar 2021)

On the way home from the bakery I found an orphan club hammer in the road, 1.8kg and looking healthy, I perched it on a fence pole as I have many such precision tools. I hope it finds its way home.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had a shave today.



Is it your birthday?


----------



## postman (18 Mar 2021)

i have ordered proper Dr Martens shoe polish for the matte finish,one review said it will last his lifetime as you only put it on once a month,secondly i have ordered my cycling powder Sports Fuel,this stuff is good it was mentioned to me on here sadly i have forgotten who it was,but thank you.A Yorkshireman spending it will snow now.


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> i have ordered proper Dr Martens shoe polish for the matte finish,one review said it will last his lifetime as you only put it on once a month,secondly i have ordered my cycling powder Sports Fuel,this stuff is good it was mentioned to me on here sadly i have forgotten who it was,but thank you.A Yorkshireman spending it will snow now.


I don't see many Docs hereabouts, I saw a bloke wearing 18 holers a few weeks ago and was momentarily stunned by the sight.


postman said:


> powder


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Mar 2021)

A Spear & Jackson spade arrived today, in a van, not under its own steam, it came from an Amazon shed in Dunfermline, was still cheaper than anywhere here.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2021)

Arsenal have progressed to the next round of the Europa League.

I have put a pan of green beans on to steam.


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Arsenal have progressed to the next round of the Europa League.
> 
> I have put a pan of green beans on to steam.


I'm waiting on a tartiflette to cool slightly, thanks for reminding me that I did not put any green veg accompaniment on.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2021)

Just had a short rain shower


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just had a short rain shower



You mean the clouds were really close to the ground?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You mean the clouds were really close to the ground?


Must have been close enough to dampen me


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I'm waiting on a tartiflette to cool slightly, thanks for reminding me that I did not put any green veg accompaniment on.



Coincidentally, I bought the things I needed to make a tartiflette yesterday. Well, a chunk of Reblochon and a bag of waxy potatoes at any rate. Everything else I have in. That is on the agenda for after the weekend.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2021)

Oh, and speaking of potatoes, the Spuds are out of the Europa League.


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2021)

In the past 48 hours I've had three different people sent me different videos explaining why the Covid vaccine is all part of a conspiracy theory to control the masses.

I would have considered them all intelligent people.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> In the past 48 hours I've had three different people sent me different videos explaining why the Covid vaccine is all part of a conspiracy theory to control the masses.
> 
> I would have considered them all intelligent people.



It's bonkers, isn't it?


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's bonkers, isn't it?


The trouble is that people post all sorts of rubbish on Facebook or whatever and people believe it.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just been gifted a chicken pie


Thought they only laid eggs!


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> The trouble is that people post all sorts of rubbish on Facebook or whatever and people believe it.



I know... One of my cat show acquaintances is a Covid denier, and the stuff she posts drives me potty.


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> The trouble is that people post all sorts of rubbish on Facebook or whatever and people believe it.



Some of the crap people put on facebook is amazing, its even more amazing that some folk believe it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Coalville.


Out by the Streator Landfill? Come on down to Bloomington-Normal, we'll get a pizza.


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I know... One of my cat show acquaintances is a Covid denier, and the stuff she posts drives me potty.


My uncle is a bit like that too. All these restrictions are just an excuse to fine people to make money for the government....

I don't have a huge amount of faith in the government but I credit them with enough intelligence to not scupper the economy just so that they can earn a few hundred in fines...


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Mar 2021)

My dehydrator arrived this morning - a day early!

Now I just have to find out how to use it. I've watched several Youtubes so I know the basics already but I'm bound to mess up a few tries before I get used to it.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Out by the Streator Landfill? Come on down to Bloomington-Normal, we'll get a pizza.


It might take a while... 👍🏼 🤣


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> My uncle is a bit like that too. All these restrictions are just an excuse to fine people to make money for the government....
> 
> I don't have a huge amount of faith in the government but I credit them with enough intelligence to not scupper the economy just so that they can earn a few hundred in fines...



*if* the fines are even going to be paid at all...

Call me cynical or what


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> *if* the fines are even going to be paid at all...
> 
> Call me cynical or what


*@cynical*, they're a bit tougher on collecting the fines in Ireland, than they are here.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Mar 2021)

The biscuit shortage at work has been rectified. We now have custard creams, digestives (regular, milk chocolate & dark chocolate covered), shortbreads, malted milk, bourbon creams and rich tea, with not a ginger nut to be found.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2021)

Anyways, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (19 Mar 2021)

Jenkins said:


> The biscuit shortage at work has been rectified. We now have custard creams, digestives (regular, milk chocolate & dark chocolate covered), shortbreads, malted milk, bourbon creams and rich tea,* with not a ginger nut to be found.*


Someone else got there before you!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Mar 2021)

Morning. An earlier morning than usual, but morning none the less. And it’s cold. As Spring starts tomorrow, will tomorrow be warmer than today?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2021)

Damp underfoot outside 
Grey skies just another Friday 
Yippee it's Friday I am determined to be a poet later


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2021)

Morning.
Grey here!

Are peeps that refuse the Astra Zeneca vaccine Oxymorons ?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2021)

I can see why it's damp underfoot here .. as its drizzling


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Grey here!
> 
> Are peeps that refuse the Astra Zenica vaccine Oxymorons ?


It's probably because it's named, partially, after a Vauxhall..


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2021)

Drizzle!

Feeling a bit woozy.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2021)

It's the E type Jags birthday !


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2021)

Drizzle's nearly stopped. Yoghurt for breakfast. Birds are very vocal this morning. Fish need feeding. Nearly coffee time.


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Coincidentally, I bought the things I needed to make a tartiflette yesterday. Well, a chunk of Reblochon and a bag of waxy potatoes at any rate. Everything else I have in. That is on the agenda for after the weekend.


I'm still digesting mine. The lardons let it down a little, supermarket in a packet ones and wet cured, the ones that boil for a while before they start to fry. 
The local butcher sells dry cure poitrine fumeé, it releases no water. 
Note to self, buy more of that, dice it and freeze it.


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Someone else got there before you!


Probably me, the rest of that sorry assortment can stay in the tin, the ginger nuts would be straight in my cake hole.


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I can see why it's damp underfoot here .. as its drizzling


From the sky?


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Mar 2021)

I'm going to drill 8 holes to hang a wall cabinet at a friend's house. If she hasn't cleared off her potions and lotions from the cabinet below there will be cross muttering. 
I still have turquoise nail varnish on my loafers from the last incident.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2021)

I've just shaved. I may need a coffee before doing my nails. They need to be cut soon, though, they click on the keyboard.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2021)

I had to take my wife down to the opticians . She had been seeing flashing lights !
I wondered why the police had surrounded our house and were telling us to come out with our hands above our heads ! 

The optician wants her to go back in a week .


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2021)

Drizzle has stopped, so I'll be cycling to my Covid Vaccine appointment. Setting off soon - must wipe the mud off the drive chain before I go - I didn't bother yesterday !


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2021)

Drive chain was rusty, whoops.  Bad bad me. All wiped with lube, cassette 'ragged' and a squirt of silicone on the frame to bounce the mud off.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> From the sky?


Afraid so although it stopped around 10 ish


----------



## postman (19 Mar 2021)

Neil Diamond in my conservatory.Very nice,but I have told him we have to be six foot apart.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2021)

Mild and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Made tomato soup this morning. 

Had a lovely lunch - sandwich with cured salmon and cream cheese, a lovely ripe pear, a sweet, juicy orange and two 

Tonight's beef fillet has defrosted. Just need to bash some tatties and turn some tomatoes and chicory into acceptable salads.

Oh, and there are some Portuguese custard tarts with my name on it.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I'm still digesting mine. The lardons let it down a little, supermarket in a packet ones and wet cured, the ones that boil for a while before they start to fry.
> The local butcher sells dry cure poitrine fumeé, it releases no water.
> Note to self, buy more of that, dice it and freeze it.



Ah yes, dry cure bacon is the bees knees.

Tesco's Finest dry cured and smoked streaky is where I'm at. Or the Polish smoked boczek.


----------



## mybike (19 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Of a sort.  Although the vid is to replace my own very knackered copy.



Sounds like you need to rip it to a file.


----------



## mybike (19 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Jeezo it's t
> 
> You heard a neighbours kid shout "hey mum, the dustbin men"?
> 
> ...




Not sure that was broadcast south of Watford.


----------



## mybike (19 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> My uncle is a bit like that too. All these restrictions are just an excuse to fine people to make money for the government....
> 
> I don't have a huge amount of faith in the government but I credit them with enough intelligence to not scupper the economy just so that they can earn a few hundred in fines...



If they had that much intelligence they'd have stuck to their original plan & not scuppered the economy.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> Sounds like you need to rip it to a file.



That's the plan, eventually. 

I have a whole load of irreplaceable footage of Paul Warwick that desperately needs to be copied from tape to DVD. When this Covid thing is over, I need to find someone who can do that for me.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2021)

Oh, and Happy Birthday @raleighnut 

I'll lob you some of my stash of Portuguese custard tarts.


----------



## Rocky (19 Mar 2021)

Happy birthday @raleighnut ..... hope you are having a great day


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2021)

When I wake up, well I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man who wakes up next to you
When I go out, yeah I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man who goes along with you

If I get drunk, well I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man who gets drunk next to you
And if I haver, yeah I know I'm gonna be
I'm gonna be the man who's havering to you

But I would drink 500 pints
And I would drink 500 more
Just to be the man who drunk a thousand pints
To fall down at your door

...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> When I wake up, well I know I'm gonna be
> I'm gonna be the man who wakes up next to you
> When I go out, yeah I know I'm gonna be
> I'm gonna be the man who goes along with you
> ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2021)

Well, that's another 10 virtual miles in front of the TV. I've now got to tackle a large avocado that needs eating.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2021)

Well that's the working week finished with
Hopefully up early tomorrow for some miles


----------



## Speicher (19 Mar 2021)

Have I missed anything over the last ten days? Did you get my postcard from the Bahamas?


----------



## Rocky (19 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> Have I missed anything over the last ten days? Did you get my postcard from the Bahamas?


I did get it, thanks......your views looked lovely 






Welcome back


----------



## Speicher (19 Mar 2021)

There was no social distancing, and I found some friends at the bar.


----------



## Speicher (19 Mar 2021)

I found a deck chair, and wore a large sun hat.


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just shaved. I may need a coffee before doing my nails. They need to be cut soon, though, they click on the keyboard.


You type with your toes?


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> There was no social distancing, and I found some friends at the bar.
> 
> View attachment 579407


They are incredibly cute.


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Drive chain was rusty, whoops.  Bad bad me. All wiped with lube, cassette 'ragged' and a squirt of silicone on the frame to bounce the mud off.


I don't feel so bad about maintenance blindness when other people admit to it, thank you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> There was no social distancing, and I found some friends at the bar.
> 
> View attachment 579407





Speicher said:


> I found a deck chair, and wore a large sun hat.
> 
> View attachment 579412


I got one of them crowned king!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> You type with your toes?


I know French feet have fingers - doigts de pied - but this doesn't happen in Blighty.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2021)

Mmmm, that was a fine burfday supper...

Beef fillet, rare. Garlic roasted potatoes. Chicory salad. Tomato salad. And Portuguese custard tarts for afters. 

Shared the beef with the furry girls.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, that was a fine burfday supper...
> 
> Beef fillet, rare. Garlic roasted potatoes. Chicory salad. Tomato salad. And Portuguese custard tarts for afters.
> 
> Shared the beef with the furry girls.


Birthday? You and @raleighnut are twins? Have a good one, both. Unless, it's one of the cat's birthdays, in which case meowy happy returns.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2021)

Back home, shift finished.. 
7 days off, now


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Birthday? You and @raleighnut are twins? Have a good one, both. Unless, it's one of the cat's birthdays, in which case meowy happy returns.



Yup, albeit he and I are separated by a year or three... 

I've had a good one, thanks; cat cuddles, excellent food, won an auction on the Bay of E and successfully made some doodads for my Higman model.


----------



## DCLane (19 Mar 2021)

Happy birthday @Reynard and @raleighnut


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2021)

And Happy Birthday @Reynard and @raleighnut from me, too! 🎂


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2021)

Thank you, gentlemen xxx


----------



## Speicher (19 Mar 2021)

Hoppy Birdday!


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> Hoppy Birdday!



Thank you, Wol xxx


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2021)

Happy Birthday


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2021)

I'm (re) watching Billy Connolly's World Tour of Scotland


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2021)

I wish both @Reynard and @raleighnut a very happy birthday, and many happy returns of the day.
I also wish everyone a happy National Poultry Day U.S..


----------



## Jenkins (20 Mar 2021)

In that case,





@Reynard & @raleighnut


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and Happy Birthday @raleighnut
> 
> I'll lob you some of my stash of Portuguese custard tarts.


Thanks,I've had a day Vernon would have been proud of. I'd bought a bottle of Glen Moray and Maz bought me a bottle of Tamnavulin and I've put a sizeable 'dent' in those plus a bottle or two of 'vino collapso' and even managed to cook a passable Chicken Tikka Massala for dinner before watching Queen in Concert from 1974


View: https://youtu.be/XrIZQ3CLLbU

Before finishing off with my favourite 'Telecaster' player the incredible Roy Buchanan


View: https://youtu.be/deeBQZ8Aklc



Back when they were a Rock Band

Oh and Happy Birthday @Reynard sorry it's a bit late but I ain't had the laptop on today.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yup, albeit he and I are separated by a year or three...
> 
> I've had a good one, thanks; cat cuddles, excellent food, won an auction on the Bay of E and successfully made some doodads for my Higman model.


Would that was true, I'm feckin 59 now.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> Have I missed anything over the last ten days? Did you get my postcard from the Bahamas?


No postcard , no duty free call yourself a friend


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2021)

Right I am awake so going to get some early miles in .
See y'all later.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Would that was true, I'm feckin 59 now.


You youngsters....


----------



## Rocky (20 Mar 2021)

Second son, Gravel, has completed his quarantine and is now free to roam about the Gold Coast. Shock horror, he’s seen people shaking hands and hugging friends in the street.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2021)

Morning .
Happy Birthday +1 to those who had a birthday yesterday .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2021)

I have renamed our kitten Houdini! Yesterday we fitted a nice new collar on him so that if he goes out wandering people will know that he has people to look after. Within a minute he had removed it and hidden it somewhere !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2021)

How come the senseless doesn't ask how many bikes you own ? It wants to know how many cars you own!


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2021)

A belated Happy Birthday to raleighnut and Reynard


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2021)

Isn't it strange how things just suddenly pop into your head? 
The other day I woke up with " Oh no Mistress Pussy you'll bite off our heads! " 
" Yours is the nicest house I've seen, I think there's room for you and me !". Rhyme going on . My wife has never heard of it !


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2021)

I am back did you miss me ?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2021)

Apparently, I'm useful this morning.... 

MrsPete needed me to undo the lid on the new jar of marmalade 💪


----------



## DCLane (20 Mar 2021)

I've also done something useful: the sticky-out bit for the key on our gas meter box was broken. I've removed the broken bits and fitted a replacement set, with the lock now able to be opened


----------



## tyred (20 Mar 2021)

Lovely morning. 

Went out for a stroll, treated myself to a breakfast roll while I am out and sat and ate in the park whilst listening to the birds singing.

Unfortunately someone had sat on "my" bench this morning so had to go to a different one

I am pondering the big fat man who has parked his Audi on the footpath and is exercising his dog by throwing a tennis ball out the window and the dog brings it back to him. Surely they can swap places now as the dog deserves a rest and it's master looks like he'd benefit from running after a ball


----------



## postman (20 Mar 2021)

Ah yes, dry cure bacon is the bees knees.

Tesco's Finest dry cured and smoked streaky is where I'm at. Or the Polish smoked boczek.

Never touch cured bacon,you don't know what made it ill in the first place.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2021)

-2C and clear here, winds are calm for once. Beautiful day, 100% chance of beagle.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2021)

Stood and watched some lambs bounce about whilst the farmer fed the mother's .. it was magical


----------



## tyred (20 Mar 2021)

Very interesting article in the local rag about how the increase in the number of pedestrians is putting people's lives in danger and making the roads dangerous


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2021)

Mild, breezy and very occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I will confess to having overslept somewhat this morning. Ooops.  It nearly wasn't morning anymore by the time I woke up.  Anyways, I've been puttering about as per usual. Had a walk earlier, and they have finished the roadworks. And I had a very fine lunch.

Bowl of tomato & basil soup, sandwich with lox & a schmear, an orange and two 

I am chilling out right now, and in about an hour I shall tootle off to Tesco to do a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2021)

Thank you ever so much for the birthday wishes xxx You make a girl feel very special.


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2021)

I've been for a little bimble today, a lumpy 20miles.


----------



## postman (20 Mar 2021)

A lovely day here in Meanwood Mrs P has sorted her greenhouse out,it looks really tidy.I on the other hand have cut and edged the lawn,I cut it three times,lowering the blades each time,then some weeding.I also edged weeded turned the soil over in my next doors garden then cut that little lawn.His soil. in the border is rubbish,but there is a story behind that,and it's to do with lazy builders,who dug up a driveway and put the rubble under the front wall,then took soil from two sides of the beds to cover it up.This year I am going to transfer good soil from his land and top it up.miss P saw the little cottage today,and is moving in.There seems to be some work to be done new bathroom suite and a level kitchen floor and new covering.It has been a good day.A lot of mundane news here.


----------



## Rocky (20 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> A lovely day here in Meanwood Mrs P has sorted her greenhouse out,it looks really tidy.I on the other hand have cut and edged the lawn,I cut it three times,lowering the blades each time,then some weeding.I also edged weeded turned the soil over in my next doors garden then cut that little lawn.His soil. in the border is rubbish,but there is a story behind that,and it's to do with lazy builders,who dug up a driveway and put the rubble under the front wall,then took soil from two sides of the beds to cover it up.This year I am going to transfer good soil from his land and top it up.miss P saw the little cottage today,and is moving in.There seems to be some work to be done new bathroom suite and a level kitchen floor and new covering.It has been a good day.A lot of mundane news here.


Postie, do you ever see anything of Vernon's family? I think he used to live round the corner from you. I hope is wife and kids are doing OK.


----------



## postman (20 Mar 2021)

Rocky said:


> Postie, do you ever see anything of Vernon's family? I think he used to live round the corner from you. I hope is wife and kids are doing OK.


Sorry no I dont.I have no reason to be on that side of the street.And we are separated by a lovely wood,which is full of mature trees,so I can't even catch a glimpse of them either.


----------



## Rocky (20 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> Sorry no I dont.I have no reason to be on that side of the street.And we are separated by a lovely wood,which is full of mature trees,so I can't even catch a glimpse of them either.


Thanks!! Just a thought. I know that wood - Vern took Hill Wimp and me to his house once when we were up in Leeds, many moons ago now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2021)

We've got our old laundry room back! 4 big washing machines and 2 big dryers. No more walking half round the block and unlocking the room with 2 and 1. I celebrated by doing a big load. I appear to have lost a sock but, as it's the second time it's happened recently, I had a spare one of the same make to pair it off with.


----------



## tyred (20 Mar 2021)

I'm considering writing an email to the paper asking how many of last year's road deaths were caused by these dangerous pedestrians and asking to where they got their stats from


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm considering writing an email to the paper asking how many of last year's road deaths were caused by these dangerous pedestrians and asking to where they got their stats from


Maybe it's those oversized armoured suits they go around in.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2021)

Good hunting in Tesco tonight. Turning up early worked to my advantage - this time I got all the steaks! Wheeeeeeeee!!! 

Early bird gets the worm and all that.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, I'm useful this morning....
> 
> MrsPete needed me to undo the lid on the new jar of marmalade 💪


Tip on undoing such lids.
Switch to your non dominant hand, 
place the jar on a solid surface, 
Twist and press down, using the palm of the hand rather than trying to hold the lid with your fingers.


----------



## 12boy (21 Mar 2021)

Per usual I am days late to the party but feliz cumpleanos to Reynard and Raleighnut.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Per usual I am days late to the party but feliz cumpleanos to Reynard and Raleighnut.



Thank you


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2021)

I have a  and am sharing my Portuguese custard tart with Madam Lexi.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Mar 2021)

today Wifey hired a professional organizer. we were almost traumatized


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> today Wifey hired a professional organizer. we were almost traumatized


What they do to you!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2021)

Time for some yellow bike miles see y'all soon


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some yellow bike miles see y'all soon


Put a few in for me Biggs, it's 8am and I'm still in my pit contemplating how to approach the day.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Tip on undoing such lids.
> Switch to your non dominant hand,
> place the jar on a solid surface,
> Twist and press down, using the palm of the hand rather than trying to hold the lid with your fingers.


Or just tap around the rim of the lid with a knife handle.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> today Wifey hired a professional organizer. we were almost traumatized


Were they an ex sergeant major ?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Or just tap around the rim of the lid with a knife handle.


Does it understand Morse code ?


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Does it understand Morse code ?


No, just a nice rhythm to accompany you while you contemplate fetching a large set of pump pliers or that rusting stilson wrench from the shed.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2021)

Morning .
It is a sort of grey here but dry out.
I have been watching some Aircrash Confidential programmes and find it totally unbelievable how plane manufacturers allowed safety systems to be switched off without any warning sounds to warn the crews that they had been , especially when our cooker hob tells us that we have just wiped it over with a damp rag. I wish I could disable that !
I was talking about 2 incidents , one was on an Airbus where constant pressure on the joystick took the plane out of auto pilot, it was only discovered after the crash. Another one was on an Embraer business jet which switched it's TCAS , airplane avoidance warning off without knowing. It also seems daft that the system needs the other airplane to have the system in order for it to work .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2021)

My friend bought a new speedometer for his bike and given it to me to sort out ! . It is a Halfords wireless one . It took a while to figure out which way to mount the brackety type things . 
It is the trying to follow the instructions for setting it up that is what I'm having problems with . Reading the instructions as you go I've found that it is impatient and will assume that's what it should be.  Kph !  Hang on a minute ! I haven't got my fingers on the buttons yet! 
I eventually managed to change it to mph and got it working . Figuring out how to do the clock now is the next daunting bit .


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My friend bought a new speedometer for his bike and given it to me to sort out ! . It is a Halfords wireless one . It took a while to figure out which way to mount the brackety type things .
> It is the trying to follow the instructions for setting it up that is what I'm having problems with . Reading the instructions as you go I've found that it is impatient and will assume that's what it should be.  Kph !  Hang on a minute ! I haven't got my fingers on the buttons yet!
> I eventually managed to change it to mph and got it working . Figuring out how to do the clock now is the next daunting bit .


Are the instructions in Chinglish?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Are the instructions in Chinglish?


A bit more like the drawings in Egyptian tombs! 
We finally managed it with a joint effort! Smaller nimbler hands does help! 
It was a bit of a fiasco and managed to go through the whole procedure several times before we did it! Just as we got to the last digit we tried to store it and it would take us back to the beginning again !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2021)

I suppose you could liken the setting up of that speedometer as being on the Circle Line of the underground when you keep missing your station !


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Put a few in for me Biggs, it's 8am and I'm still in my pit contemplating how to approach the day.


I would stay there as 30 mile circular route with a headwind all the way around


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2021)

Right, that's the census done. Tea beckons.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2021)

Census done. Green tea 🍵 now


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Mar 2021)

Jeezo! My lie in interrupted by the gate bell ringing. Went out in dressing gown to meet neighbour and his kids greeting me with two live trout, he threatened to bring some round today, I had forgotten. 
Took them inside and got my priest* and dispatched them in the kitchen sink, dinner was going to be roast pork, change of dinner.
*euphemism for a small club, delivers the last rites.


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Mar 2021)

Still in my dressing gown cooking breakfast the neighbours lad calls holding the crankcase of a small bike engine, he needs to get the flywheel off so I beckoned him into the lounge and went upstairs to the extractors and pullers cupboards.
Flywheel off, thankful youth, back to full English.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Or just tap around the rim of the lid with a knife handle.


That's another way. 
The change to your non dominant hand part*, came from research carried out. Showing you put more force through it for less effort.

*Works for smaller lids as well, where tapping with a knife wouldn't.


----------



## snorri (21 Mar 2021)

I'm a little bit annoyed with the world since injuring my right hand (I'm right-handed) last week, a cycling ban has been imposed.
After struggling a bit to write some notes and complete household chores one-handed this morning, I thought a large mug of instant coffee might improve the mood. Alas, I've just poured a goodly portion of milk into my coffee jar instead of into my coffee mug.
Any chance of some words of sympathy please? Thanking you all in anticipation.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2021)

0C and clear this morning, will warm up after dawn, I am sure.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's another way.
> The change to your non dominant hand part*, came from research carried out. Showing you put more force through it for less effort.
> 
> *Works for smaller lids as well, where tapping with a knife wouldn't.


I'm sure Heath Robinson invented a jar opener.. Meanwhile, I'll stick with the tappy knife method.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2021)

snorri said:


> I'm a little bit annoyed with the world since injuring my right hand (I'm right-handed) last week, a cycling ban has been imposed.
> After struggling a bit to write some notes and complete household chores one-handed this morning, I thought a large mug of instant coffee might improve the mood. Alas, I've just poured a goodly portion of milk into my coffee jar instead of into my coffee mug.
> Any chance of some words of sympathy please? Thanking you all in anticipation.


Do you have anyone nearby to open your jars? 🤔 
If not, is it far for me to travel from Hamtun to help?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2021)

On the way back from walking round to my daughter's to pick up my tin snips I spotted 10 Buzzards.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2021)

Just dipped the level on my parents sewage tank


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2021)

Mild, grey and a tad breezy here chez Casa Reynard today.

I have done a load of laundry and put the last coat of primer on the springs and assorted doodads for the shock absorbers. I'd hoped to paint the shock barrels today, but the light isn't good enough.

It's almost lunchtime, and then I'll be settling down to listen to West Ham v Arsenal.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2021)

Oh c*ck...

We're 2-0 down after 17 minutes


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm sure Heath Robinson invented a jar opener.. Meanwhile, I'll stick with the tappy knife method.


Do you tap out any particular rhydim, burundi or salsa?


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just dipped the level on my parents sewage tank


Cheers for the reminder Biggs, I fear mine might be close to cresting its ports soon


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2021)

Somehow, we managed to haul to back to 3-3 by the end of the game. After going 3-0 down...

Why do we keep doing this to ourselves?


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2021)

Done the census form thingy for mum and me. 

Now having a  and a pain au raisin.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Do you tap out any particular rhydim, burundi or salsa?


I usually go for Cat Black by Tyrannosaurus Rex...


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Somehow, we managed to haul to back to 3-3 by the end of the game. After going 3-0 down...
> 
> Why do we keep doing this to ourselves?


Stuffy b...


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I usually go for Cat Black by Tyrannosaurus Rex...


I could live with that.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I could live with that.


Steve (Peregrine Took) Porter went to the same school as me.. Shooters Hill Grammar


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2021)

Right, time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2021)

I've just had a call from the ONS for a swab test. Apparently, the chap is coming round at 9pm tonight. It seems a funny time for a swab test. I thought it was a scam call at first. I guess I'll have to put beer o'clock back this evening.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just dipped the level on my parents sewage tank


And!!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> And!!



It's about a 10" short of needing emptying


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had a call from the ONS for a swab test. Apparently, the chap is coming round at 9pm tonight. It seems a funny time for a swab test. I thought it was a scam call at first. I guess I'll have to put beer o'clock back this evening.


Chill another for the tester.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It's about a 10" short of needing emptying


They'll be spreading, in the fields, soon. Any farms nearby.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> They'll be spreading, in the fields, soon. Any farms nearby.



Strangely enough yes , but this goes away in a green tanker


----------



## snorri (21 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Do you have anyone nearby to open your jars? 🤔 If not, is it far for me to travel from Hamtun to help?


Well no, but you're not so far away, I'm just about 620 miles up the road according to Google. I've put an extra handfull of meal in the porridge pan for the morning.
I've a feeling my Black & Decker bench is going to be my most used kitchen tool for some time. Any tips on holding potatoes for cleaning, and boiled eggs for eating, would be welcome.


----------



## mybike (21 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> Very interesting article in the local rag about how the increase in the number of pedestrians is putting people's lives in danger and making the roads dangerous



I'm very aware how people are stepping into the road & prefer to walk on the pavement in the direction facing the traffic, unless it is wide enough to allow me to pass people at a distance. Not that I think that the risks of passing people is great, just that others seem to.


----------



## mybike (21 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm sure Heath Robinson invented a jar opener.. Meanwhile, I'll stick with the tappy knife method.



For you both, turning said jar upside down & tapping smartly on the worktop, or other solid surface, also works.


----------



## mybike (21 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Steve (Peregrine Took) Porter went to the same school as me.. Shooters Hill Grammar



I lived the other side of the hill, in Welling.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had a call from the ONS for a swab test. Apparently, the chap is coming round at 9pm tonight. It seems a funny time for a swab test. I thought it was a scam call at first. I guess I'll have to put beer o'clock back this evening.



Does sound dodgy. Mine was all done via post and courier. The sample has to be kept chilled once done. Is this mass testing an area. Generally ONS doesn’t involve someone coming round other than the courier *which you book first *


----------



## randynewmanscat (21 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> They'll be spreading, in the fields, soon. Any farms nearby.


This is what I am waiting for, its illegal for farmers to use human poo here but there are farmers and farmers like poo, there is a man who owns a huge concrete digester not far away. I am hoping to make his acquaintance via one of his brothers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Does sound dodgy. Mine was all done via post and courier. The sample has to be kept chilled once done. Is this mass testing an area. Generally ONS doesn’t involve someone coming round other than the courier *which you book first *


This is a regular thing - every 4 weeks or so. The unusual bit is the day, the time and the short notice. They come round, give the swab kit, ask a few questions, I do the swabbing, hand it back, and then they're on their way. They don't come any further than the foyer. Then a couple of weeks later they send a letter with the negative box ticked and an email with a £25 gift voucher arrives.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2021)

There's also this kind of POO... 







Russell Brooks / Paul White, 1979 Lombard RAC Rally... A number of the works Escorts had a POO number plate.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This is a regular thing - every 4 weeks or so. The unusual bit is the day, the time and the short notice. They come round, give the swab kit, ask a few questions, I do the swabbing, hand it back, and then they're on their way. They don't come any further than the foyer. Then a couple of weeks later they send a letter with the negative box ticked and an email with a £25 gift voucher arrives.



Must be this, option 3 you signed up for. They don’t just cold call.

https://www.ons.gov.uk/surveys/info...ndindividualsurveys/covid19infectionsurveycis


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> I lived the other side of the hill, in Welling.


I lived south of the hill, Eltham Park, and had to walk over and back twice a day, five days a week during term! time!


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> For you both, turning said jar upside down & tapping smartly on the worktop, or other solid surface, also works.


I smashed the jar the last time I tried that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Must be this, option 3 you signed up for. They don’t just cold call.
> 
> https://www.ons.gov.uk/surveys/info...ndindividualsurveys/covid19infectionsurveycis


That looks to be the one and it's probably IQVIA doing the calls. In the event, he got delayed so did the questions over the phone and he'll bring the swab round in the morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> For you both, turning said jar upside down & tapping smartly on the worktop, or other solid surface, also works.


That's my daughter's technique. Those gherkins need to get opened somehow but I still get the feeling that it might get very messy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I lived south of the hill, Eltham Park, and had to walk over and back twice a day, five days a week during term! time!


The idiots put my school up a hill too. Telegraph Hill. Someone once told me that Shooters Hill was caused by the Alps. If it was it would have been very indirectly.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2021)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2021)

MOTD watched. The West Ham v Arsenal game was a belter, but I reckon the neutral would've enjoyed it far more than I did LOL

Have also made a new prop shaft for the Higman. Wasn't happy with the wooden one, as I was having alignment issues - was only slight, but enough to possibly cause problems later on when fitting the suspension linkages.

Changed tack and went for rolled paper over a wire core instead. The slight "give" in the new prop is enough to sort things without having to make any further modifications.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2021)

Anyways, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, bed for me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2021)

What a cracking start to the week outside blue skies, sun shining and the birds tweeting well .


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The idiots put my school up a hill too. Telegraph Hill. Someone once told me that Shooters Hill was caused by the Alps. If it was it would have been very indirectly.


My school was down the other side so I had to walk over it both ways! 

It must have been serendipitous as I was actually born on the summit of Shooters Hill at the War Memorial Hospital!


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> For you both, turning said jar upside down & tapping smartly on the worktop, or other solid surface, also works.


Just remember to turn it right side up before undoing it, though 👍🏼


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2021)

Anybody else snooze through line of duty last night ?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I smashed the jar the last time I tried that.


Well, at least you got it open !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2021)

Morning .
It looks bright and sunny here . It also looks like we had a frost in the night.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2021)

Houdini has done it again ! He was collarless this morning !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My school was down the other side so I had to walk over it both ways!
> 
> It must have been serendipitous as I was actually born on the summit of Shooters Hill at the War Memorial Hospital!


And it all goes downhill from there....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody else snooze through line of duty last night ?


I didn't fall asleep but the script seemed to be working too hard to establish itself and the new situations of the characters. It may prove worth it if develops well.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Well, at least you got it open !


Well, yes and no.
The jar broke on the side, above(or would that be below) the lid, leaving the lid firmly in place.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2021)

I was not born anywhere near Shooters Hill.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I was not born anywhere near Shooters Hill.


You won't know the very pleasant café on the south side of the hill then.


----------



## Speicher (22 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody else snooze through line of duty last night ?



I was watching "The Murder Room".


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I was not born anywhere near Shooters Hill.


Nor were I.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You won't know the very pleasant café on the south side of the hill then.


No, I would not. We had a charming diner near my home, close to the way I traveled to junior high school. Still around, as well.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> I was watching "The Murder Room".


Was it any good ?


----------



## Speicher (22 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Was it any good ?



I think so but I missed the first half hour so I will watch it again. I like Martin Shaw and the Inspector Dalgliesh novels, as they have some
"depth" aka complexity to them.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2021)

I can't watch LOD yet. I don't have a BBC, or a TV licence..


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2021)

59th blood donation this afternoon. I be riding over to Bugbrooke for the event ❣️


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, I would not. We had a charming diner near my home, close to the way I traveled to junior high school. Still around, as well.


Hopefully not serving the same food now as then!


----------



## snorri (22 Mar 2021)

snorri said:


> I'm a little bit annoyed with the world since injuring my right hand (I'm right-handed) last week, .


Well, I was a bit down yesterday, wasn't I?

Things improved with a walk in the afternoon , evidence of fresh growth, daffodils blooming, lambs bleating in the fields etc.
Thanks to all for your support.


----------



## DCLane (22 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Houdini has done it again ! He was collarless this morning !



TBH it's probably a good thing: there are some horror stories about cats and collars, unless it's a quick release one.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You won't know the very pleasant café on the south side of the hill then.


I didn't know that either and I'm a bit closer than he is .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2021)

I wonder if Dyson should get involved in trying to sweep up space debris ?


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2021)

Grey and mild here chez Casa Reynard, although the sun is doing his best to peek through the clouds.

I spent the morning having a lovely walk with a friend and her two dogs on some local trails. It's funny, that in these times, it are the simple little things that seem to bring the most pleasure.

Am about to have some lunch - tomato and basil soup is on the menu. And then later this afternoon I shall be pootling into town. I desperately need to put some fuel in the car - last put £20 in early January, plus I need a new sack of compost and will buy some filler to use on the Higman wheels.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2021)

Oh, and the last part my birthday pressie to myself turned up 

A batch of Short Circuit magazines to go alongside the stock car yearbook and the F3 video.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and the last part my birthday pressie to myself turned up
> 
> A batch of Short Circuit magazines to go alongside the stock car yearbook and the F3 video.


No disassemble!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This is a regular thing - every 4 weeks or so. The unusual bit is the day, the time and the short notice. They come round, give the swab kit, ask a few questions, I do the swabbing, hand it back, and then they're on their way. They don't come any further than the foyer. Then a couple of weeks later they send a letter with the negative box ticked and an email with a £25 gift voucher arrives.



Up thread you failed to mention you’d signed up to get tested regularly. Context is everything. 😀


----------



## mybike (22 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I smashed the jar the last time I tried that.



Tap, not smash, there's your problem.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> What they do to you!


basically force you to do what you should be doing. it's like hiring a professional parent!


----------



## postman (22 Mar 2021)

Just been informed lunch tomorrow is Broccoli and Stilton cheese soup,home made of course.Oh i might go to bed early.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2021)

There's another 10 virtual miles done. And now I'm wondering why I didn't go out for a ride.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2021)

And I now discover that while I speeding westward in a stationary manner that the Haematology Team have set up an appointment for a blood test next week. Except they can't give me a time and don't want me to come in. This is going to be a very odd blood test.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> Tap, not smash, there's your problem.


That's all it was, a gentle tap, holding the jar in the left(non dominant) hand.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And I now discover that while I speeding westward in a stationary manner that the Haematology Team have set up an appointment for a blood test next week. Except they can't give me a time and don't want me to come in. This is going to be a very odd blood test.


Perhaps it's virtual. Or they expect you to email your blood sample as an attachment...


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2021)

Anyways, time to go put some petrol in the car.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And I now discover that while I speeding westward in a stationary manner that the Haematology Team have set up an appointment for a blood test next week. Except they can't give me a time and don't want me to come in. This is going to be a very odd blood test.



The test will be, stick a needle in, showing them on video, see if blood comes out.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully not serving the same food now as then!


Might be a bit cold now !


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2021)

Well the work's hooter has sounded 
Might fit some tyres tonight only a might


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Might be a bit cold now !


Possibly not even the same colour either.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well the work's hooter has sounded
> Might fit some tyres tonight only a might



Why does the works hooter need tyres fitting?


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2021)

Errands done and dusted. Nice going out at a time when it's a lot less busy. There's a segment of the local population who haven't yet mastered the simple art of social distancing, and I prefer to avoid them.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Might be a bit cold now !



Probably developed language skills and upped sticks...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You won't know the very pleasant café on the south side of the hill then.


The one in Sevendroog Castle, or the one at the top of Oxleas Meadows? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2021)

Blood sucked out successfully.. 59th pint donated.. and a 30mile ride to get there and back via a friend's house to drop a book through the letterbox 📮


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> a £25 gift voucher arrives


What! Where do I sign up?


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody else snooze through line of duty last night ?


Yep.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to go put some petrol in the car.


sounds extreme. hope you were up to the task ;-)


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Blood sucked out successfully.. 59th pint donated.. and a 30mile ride to get there and back via a friend's house to drop a book through the letterbox 📮


dang! you rock!


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> sounds extreme. hope you were up to the task ;-)



I was.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The one in Sevendroog Castle, or the one at the top of Oxleas Meadows? 🤔


The top of Oxleas meadows. I don't think Sevendroog had been renovated when I last went past it, let alone have a café.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Yep.



Watched it again earlier tonight on catch up and it all makes sense now 



Ming the Merciless said:


> Why does the works hooter need tyres fitting?



To stop it's rims free getting ruined


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> What! Where do I sign up?


It's funny, I've got £125 worth waiting for me. That's a lot of shopping!


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The top of Oxleas meadows. I don't think Sevendroog had been renovated when I last went past it, let alone have a café.


The café is still there and still only takes cash. Mind you, I haven't been there in the last 50 years 

Top sledging runs down to what used to be the POW camp by the old A2, though 🛷


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The café is still there and still only takes cash. Mind you, I haven't been there in the last 50 years
> 
> Top sledging runs down to what used to be the POW camp by the old A2, though 🛷


I never knew that it had been a POW camp. At the foot of the meadows by the Rochester Way? There's only one building remaining but it looked more like some old council ''recreational'' building from what I remember of it. I might just wander over there tomorrow and take another look.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2021)

Oh, forgot to mention earlier that I put my green wheelie bin out for collection in the morning. Not the black bag though, there's hardly anything in it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully not serving the same food now as then!


Menu probably has not changed much. Place appears to be the same, food likewise. Could go lawn bowling and revisit the old sprangle if I so desired.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I never knew that it had been a POW camp. At the foot of the meadows by the Rochester Way? There's only one building remaining but it looked more like some old council ''recreational'' building from what I remember of it. I might just wander over there tomorrow and take another look.


Reminds me of the time my dad took us to the new community college. My ma took one look at it, and said;
"Oh, this was were we kept the Germans during the war. They were made to pick and process vegetables"


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I never knew that it had been a POW camp. At the foot of the meadows by the Rochester Way? There's only one building remaining but it looked more like some old council ''recreational'' building from what I remember of it. I might just wander over there tomorrow and take another look.


There used to be a row of asbestos prefabs just to the east of the last houses. They're long gone, understandably! You might find out something locally, but I think it was all turned into parkland after the war.
The other nearby POW camp was at Woodlands Farm just up the hill from the We Anchor in Hope pub.
Let me know if you find anything, please.. 👍🏼


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Menu probably has not changed much. Place appears to be the same, food likewise. Could go lawn bowling and revisit the old sprangle if I so desired.


Sprangle is a word I've never seen before so I looked it up and I'm still none the wiser. Is it a ramshackle, sprawling place?


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Menu probably has not changed much. Place appears to be the same, food likewise. Could go lawn bowling and revisit the old sprangle if I so desired.


Await your review with interest.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> There used to be a row of asbestos prefabs just to the east of the last houses. They're long gone, understandably! You might find out something locally, but I think it was all turned into parkland after the war.
> The other nearby POW camp was at Woodlands Farm just up the hill from the We Anchor in Hope pub.
> Let me know if you find anything, please.. 👍🏼


Looking at Google satellite view there's a row of smallish trees about 2/3rds over to the west of the meadow. I wonder whether that was the camp's perimeter. It used to be the standard way out to Kent from where I lived in Greenwich, but I can't recall any buildings or remains thereof over there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sprangle is a word I've never seen before so I looked it up and I'm still none the wiser. Is it a ramshackle, sprawling place?


Yes, it is. Peoria metroplex is a ramshackle, sprawling place. From whence I sprang.
BTW, my ma was wrong about the POW camp, Camp Libby (guess why), because it was actually in the nearby community of Washington, right in town. Since my dad was gone fighting in the Pacific, he didn't know there were even prisoners around. Considering this part of Illinois has a lot of people of German heritage, seemed like an odd place to plunk down one large and several smaller camps. Especially close to the aptly named Germantown.
https://www.pjstar.com/article/20160514/NEWS/160519644


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Await your review with interest.


I think I am exiled from Pekin. 
Lots of good reasons, probably.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think I am exiled from Pekin.
> Lots of good reasons, probably.


Get in and out before they realise.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Get in and out before they realise.


The banshees will alert my sister. 
Worst case scenario.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> The banshees will alert my sister.
> Worst case scenario.


Hearing a Banshee is not a good sign.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hearing a Banshee is not a good sign.



Especially if Gilderoy Lockhart is involved...


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hearing a Banshee is not a good sign.


See?
Keeping out of there.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> See?
> Keeping out of there.


For the person who hears it.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Especially if Gilderoy Lockhart is involved...


Or Darby O'Gill.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2021)




----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2021)

Anyways, off to bed go I...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, off to bed go I...
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi

Shovel, pick and walking stick ready for first light?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2021)

Looks like I am awake early on a day off so let's go and get some miles in


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2021)

Morning .
Grey here.
Houdini has gone and done it again ! He was allowed out to go a wandering yesterday as he was wearing it. He popped in and out several times during the day, first of all through an open door, we then taped open the cat flap. He hasn't been chipped yet so he can't use the locking flap.


----------



## Rocky (23 Mar 2021)

I see that Jack Dorsey of Twitter has sold his first Tweet for $2.9m. I'm selling this post for 3s 6d...........any takers?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2021)

I'm watching Matt Hancock speaking from his cupboard under the stairs . He seems to have won 2 best in show rosettes.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2021)

Well that was a nice start to the day back in bed now with a cuppa


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2021)

Rocky said:


> I see that Jack Dorsey of Twitter has sold his first Tweet for $2.9m. I'm selling this post for 3s 6d...........any takers?


Does that include delivery?


----------



## Rocky (23 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does that include delivery?


Yes, I’ll bring it round on my Elephant bike.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2021)

Rocky said:


> Yes, I’ll bring it round on my Elephant bike.


Great, the money's under the doormat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2021)

I may clean my laptop today.


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's funny, I've got £125 worth waiting for me. That's a lot of shopping!


I am envious, thats like free money.


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 579992


Would love to hear the accents in that one.


----------



## Rocky (23 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Great, the money's under the doormat.
> View attachment 580015


Perfect, just the right amount


----------



## tyred (23 Mar 2021)

It is one year today since I was last in the office. 

Two weeks to flatten the curve and one year later it is about as flat as a bar of Toblerone and still no end in sight


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2021)

I might have another coffee soon ☕


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I might have another coffee soon ☕


I'll join you, first one was good, second will also be good.


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> It is one year today since I was last in the office.
> 
> Two weeks to flatten the curve and one year later it is about as flat as a bar of Toblerone and still no end in sight


I was idling a few nights ago with the evening news on as background wallpaper when I heard a woman say there could be several years of restrictions and of mask wearing. I think my mouth actually fell wide open.


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I may clean my laptop today.


Did mine last Friday, took the windows key off as there is a weird fault that has the key being made without any input from me. Inspecting the underside of the key cap with a loupe reveals nothing out of place.
Having various windows functions open when you are trying to type an email or browse cyclechat is taxing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Would love to hear the accents in that one.


Mostly Irish actors, with the exception of Sean Connery, and the song was an overdub with Brendan O'Dowda and Ruby Murray. Disney spent three month in research and consulted the seanchai while developing the concepts for the film. A rare example of Disney actually researching a film treatment and applying some cultural sensitivity. By no means perfect, but going beyond the typical treatment centering around henpecked alcoholic fisticuffs/saintly priests and nuns witnessing or becoming miracles you often saw in American cinema at that time.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mostly Irish actors, with the exception of Sean Connery, and the song was an overdub with Brendan O'Dowda and Ruby Murray. Disney spent three month in research and consulted the seanchai while developing the concepts for the film. A rare example of Disney actually researching a film treatment and applying some cultural sensitivity. By no means perfect, but going beyond the typical treatment centering around henpecked alcoholic fisticuffs/saintly priests and nuns witnessing or becoming miracles you often saw in American cinema at that time.


Walt Disney's family hailed from Ireland.
County Limerick via County Carlow.*

*Myles Keogh, of Little Bighorn fame, came from County Carlow. His horse, Comanche being the only survivor.


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mostly Irish actors, with the exception of Sean Connery, and the song was an overdub with Brendan O'Dowda and Ruby Murray. Disney spent three month in research and consulted the seanchai while developing the concepts for the film. A rare example of Disney actually researching a film treatment and applying some cultural sensitivity. By no means perfect, but going beyond the typical treatment centering around henpecked alcoholic fisticuffs/saintly priests and nuns witnessing or becoming miracles you often saw in American cinema at that time.


Jeezo, that has to be a first for Hollywood!


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2021)

Signed off sick with a cold for the week.

Obviously I'll need to get plenty of fresh air though, to stay healthy, you know...


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2021)

Lovely bright day, mild but breezy, and the sun has got his hat on.

Did some general puttering around and re-jigged of the fridge in the kitchen. Have also cut some more parts for the Higman model. The paint issue has meant I've got to put the brakes on work below the waterline for now (well, until the filler comes out of quarantine), so I've switched my attention to the roll cage.

It is almost lunchtime.

After lunch, I will have to go out and collect my mum's prescription.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Signed off sick with a cold for the week.
> 
> Obviously I'll need to get plenty of fresh air though, to stay healthy, you know...



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'm watching Matt Hancock speaking from his cupboard under the stairs . He seems to have won 2 best in show rosettes.



Well, that won't be me wot's awarded them.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Mar 2021)

neighbor is getting a new storm door / screen door


----------



## postman (23 Mar 2021)

I am sending what could be my last post.I am sat waiting with my bag packed for a holiday at Her Maj's pleasure.It seems some illegal activity has taken place on my Lioyds account.Would i contact them with details.
Well sorry to say i don't have a fooking ,apologies for the word.Lioyds account and i never will.Way way back 1986 when my dad died,on my mother's birthday i might add.I had the task of sorting out everything.I went to Lioyds Bank on The Headrow Leeds,to inform them and to ask please close the account.A staggering amount of £28.The fee for closing the account came to £25 leaving my mum £3.I remember it well,and a letter could they be of assistance in opening an account for her,please contact.Well i went in and complained at the cost,i got fobbed off,so mum's new account went to Barclays,when she died in 2000,they were just totally brilliant,i had no problems at all.They even paid the Funeral costs out of her balance and gave me the rest.So sorry Mr Scammer today pass orf.Funny how a word or two brings back a memory long laid to rest.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx



Thanks. I'm not too bad, not yet at least.

It's more that if I go to work with a cold at the moment it causes more problems than it solves: some clients have poor personal hygiene so they'd likely catch it, and then the staff would have to treat it as C-19 and get the clients tested.

We ask all the clients if they have symptoms every morning and if they do, they have to go to the doctors. If I'm at work snuffling and spluttering it would be hard for clients to understand why I could stay at work and they couldn't.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2021)

Well had a tooth removed earlier now going to take it easy for the rest of the day


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Signed off sick with a cold for the week.
> 
> Obviously I'll need to get plenty of fresh air though, to stay healthy, you know...


Can sell you a couple of cans of _"Fresh Yorkshire Country Air"_. 
How many do you want?


----------



## 12boy (23 Mar 2021)

Sure am getting restless, between the weather and the Covid restrictions. It will be so fine to bitch about how the summer is too hot and what a pain in the patoot working in the garden is, as I bite into a ripe tomato with juice running down my chin after coming back from an early ride in shorts and T shirt. Just sayin.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

12boy said:


> Sure am getting restless, between the weather and the Covid restrictions. It will be so fine to bitch about how the summer is too hot and what a pain in the patoot working in the garden is, as I bite into a ripe tomato with juice running down my chin after coming back from an early ride in shorts and T shirt. Just sayin.


Then you'll have the sweat dripping off you and it'll be too warm.


----------



## DCLane (23 Mar 2021)

New dishwasher trays have arrived as they old ones were getting rusty/broken. Only they didn't have all the plastic bits or fittings, so I've had to transfer them. I'm now short part of a thumbnail (again).

Took the opportunity to give the dishwasher spray arms a good clean-out as they were


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2021)

Flipping foot's swollen again after a 4 mile walk on Sunday. It had been fine riding on three occasions last week - 15 miles turbo, 10 miles off road, then 20 miles off road (road shoes on turbo and MTB boots on MTB).

Might need to bin my walking shoes - only had them 8 months, but the tread has worn right off, and, of course, is worn more on the outside due to the way I walk. The good side is that shows how much walking I've been doing. They are/'were' comfy. They are possibly not providing enough support now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Mar 2021)

Lovely 58 mile outing. Bit of a headwind in second half though. Now 5 days since AZ vaccine.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can sell you a couple of cans of _"Fresh Yorkshire Country Air"_.
> How many do you want?



You can't import it any more.

We have plenty of nice Black Forest air though, so I'll live. (I've noticed I cough less here than in Stuttgart because the pollution is much lower)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The one in Sevendroog Castle, or the one at the top of Oxleas Meadows? 🤔







Well, the café's still there. There was a queue when I returned which wasn't moving at all while I waited. So I gave up and returned home for a coffee. @PeteXXX I had a look round at the foot of the meadow but I couldn't see any trace of any POW-type buildings ever having been there.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks. I'm not too bad, not yet at least.
> 
> It's more that if I go to work with a cold at the moment it causes more problems than it solves: some clients have poor personal hygiene so they'd likely catch it, and then the staff would have to treat it as C-19 and get the clients tested.
> 
> We ask all the clients if they have symptoms every morning and if they do, they have to go to the doctors. If I'm at work snuffling and spluttering it would be hard for clients to understand why I could stay at work and they couldn't.



That makes perfect sense. 

Just take care of yourself xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2021)

@deptfordmarmoset the café looks exactly how I remember it!
Shame about the lack of evidence re the POW camp, but I think the last residents left in 1945!! There's no sign of any prefabs either.
As far as I remember, it was all flattened and covered over, same as Blackheath.
It was used to dump all the bombed out buildings then grassed over. The church used to be on a mound, not down in a dip, I believe.
My dad spent the war trying to shoot down German planes with a big gun there..


Must have been fun exploring there today, though 👍🏼


----------



## mybike (23 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's all it was, a gentle tap, holding the jar in the left(non dominant) hand.



The non dominant hand is more likely to be inexact in its application of force. Use the dominant one.


----------



## postman (23 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You can't import it any more.
> 
> We have plenty of nice Black Forest air though, so I'll live. (I've noticed I cough less here than in Stuttgart because the pollution is much lower)


You send me half a dozen black forest gatocks and I'll send a large envelope of Yorkshire air from the seaside do we have a deal.


----------



## mybike (23 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> There used to be a row of asbestos prefabs just to the east of the last houses. They're long gone, understandably! You might find out something locally, but I think it was all turned into parkland after the war.
> The other nearby POW camp was at Woodlands Farm just up the hill from the We Anchor in Hope pub.
> Let me know if you find anything, please.. 👍🏼



That's a bunch of info I never knew about. Remember walking in the woods quite a bit, but that must be at least 40 years ago.


----------



## postman (23 Mar 2021)

Well I got fed up of waiting for the boys and girls in blue.So I went for a walk.Heck it's turned a bit nippy,I was gardening in a polo shirt yesterday.Oh and the hospital are going to talk to me tomorrow they have brought the appointment forward a day.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2021)

I had a bit of a sleepless night last night and am feeling a bit tired now .
I am a bit more cheerful as I managed to get the seized stem out on that frame I found . It has been stubborn but it finally gave up today .


----------



## mybike (23 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Signed off sick with a cold for the week.
> 
> Obviously I'll need to get plenty of fresh air though, to stay healthy, you know...



Sounds like a Corona virus.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2021)

I have a  and a miniature bar of Green & Black choccy. 60% cocoa solids with crunchy toffee for those who want to know.

And it's really lovely.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You can't import it any more.
> 
> We have plenty of nice Black Forest air though, so I'll live. (I've noticed I cough less here than in Stuttgart because the pollution is much lower)


You tried to then.

Are the gateau's flowering yet.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2021)

♻ Bin day tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> The non dominant hand is more likely to be inexact in its application of force. Use the dominant one.


There was a reason for using the non-dominant hand, I'd damaged the good(dominant) hand.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> Sounds like a Corona virus.



I'll know tomorrow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> There was a reason for using the non-dominant hand, I'd damaged the good(dominant) hand.



Go easy with the Scythe for a bit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> You send me half a dozen black forest gatocks and I'll send a large envelope of Yorkshire air from the seaside do we have a deal.



Hmm... can you certify that it's genuine Yorkshire air?

On second thoughts, from what I've heard locally, by he time it gets through customs it'd probably be stale.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2021)

Sticky toffee pudding for pud 👍🏼


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Mar 2021)

Neil deGrasse Tyson is on my TV telling me how our universe began and how it will probably end. 
He's an animated man and has huge hands, l wouldn't fancy a late night pub argument about cosmology with him unless I was armed.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

@deptfordmarmoset


PeteXXX said:


> @deptfordmarmoset the café looks exactly how I remember it!
> Shame about the lack of evidence re the POW camp, but I think the last residents left in 1945!! There's no sign of any prefabs either.
> As far as I remember, it was all flattened and covered over, same as Blackheath.
> It was used to dump all the bombed out buildings then grassed over. The church used to be on a mound, not down in a dip, I believe.
> ...


RAF photo, 1944, showing the camp to the right of the pond.






Any idea if this is still in the area?




Ypres Memorial Mile Stone, Shooter's Hill.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> @deptfordmarmoset
> 
> RAF photo, 1944, showing the camp to the right of the pond.
> View attachment 580157
> ...


There are no ponds nearby - it's not flat land, it's mostly wooded - so that picture isn't of Shooters Hill. 

I don't remember ever noticing the milestone but I'll keep my eye out for it.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There are no ponds nearby - it's not flat land, it's mostly wooded - so that picture isn't of Shooters Hill.
> 
> I don't remember ever noticing the milestone but I'll keep my eye out for it.


I'm blaming the RAF for that one.

http://e-shootershill.co.uk/2015/06/11/prisoner-of-war-working-company-1020-shooters-hill/


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @deptfordmarmoset the café looks exactly how I remember it!
> Shame about the lack of evidence re the POW camp, but I think the last residents left in 1945!! There's no sign of any prefabs either.
> As far as I remember, it was all flattened and covered over, same as Blackheath.
> It was used to dump all the bombed out buildings then grassed over. The church used to be on a mound, not down in a dip, I believe.
> ...


Really? We had one German escape from Camp Libby , because we told the Germans they may be transferred to the French and British custody for war reparations, so I was told. This was after the war.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (23 Mar 2021)

Spent all day dividing snowdrops. Here's to next spring!


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Go easy with the Scythe for a bit.


Watch yer ankles!


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2021)

I'd ask @PeteXXX to lob me a portion of pudding, but I wouldn't know where to put it after the lovely supper I had... 

Spaghetti with spinach, pesto & creme fraiche, and hake with a Parmesan and pepper crumb topping.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'm blaming the RAF for that one.
> 
> http://e-shootershill.co.uk/2015/06/11/prisoner-of-war-working-company-1020-shooters-hill/


That's closer by miles! But @PeteXXX said there was a camp apart from the Woodlands farm/golf course site. Probably about a half mile south west, alongside the Rochester Way (old A2 route).


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Spent all day dividing snowdrops. Here's to next spring!


What about this spring!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2021)

@classic33 & @deptfordmarmoset 
Nice finds but that's the camp on the A207 (Shooters Hill). The Oxleas camp was on the old A2 Rochester Way.
An aerial photo shows a few things, plus a big circle thingie..





Happy hunting.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2021)

Anyhow, my trip over to Oxleas Wood resulted in my seeing a hawk overhead (2 actually, the 2nd higher and further away). My photo posted on the day's wildlife thread has produced different identifications. It's about 50% sparrowhawk, 50 buzzard. I'm going to have to go back.....


----------



## tyred (23 Mar 2021)

My trainers are worn out but all the shoe shops are closed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @classic33 & @deptfordmarmoset
> Nice finds but that's the camp on the A207 (Shooters Hill). The Oxleas camp was on the old A2 Rochester Way.
> An aerial photo shows a few things, plus a big circle thingie..
> View attachment 580190
> ...


Do you think it might have been an overflow site from the Woodlands farm site? From what you said, I understood it to be in the area directly below (south) of the Oxleas Meadow label.

Edit: oh, there is no trace of that circle visible on the ground. It's a very symmetrical circle. Perhaps worms have built their own CERN....


----------



## Speicher (23 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well the work's hooter has sounded
> Might fit some tyres tonight only a might





Ming the Merciless said:


> Why does the works hooter need tyres fitting?



You can fit my new tyres if you like.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2021)

There's a lovely waxing gibbous moon up in the sky tonight 🌔


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2021)

That circle might well be an old ring ditch...

But then I'm an engineer, not an archaeologist


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2021)

Making myself a hot chocolate.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> That circle might well be an old ring ditch...
> 
> But then I'm an engineer, not an archaeologist


Rocket emplacement!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2021)

Morning all
Dry with a gentle breeze here ideal riding weather , just a shame not riding today


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2021)

Right, time to go and get essential food, as quickly as possible and when the shop should be fairly quiet as I'm technically supposed to be isolating.

Then I'll get the domestic staff to clean the apartment...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Mar 2021)

Pritti Patel on news. Just had to turn TV off. I think my head would explode if she was ever in a meeting with me. Arrrrrrgh.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (24 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about this spring!


Indeed, but it sounds better than "here's to the back end of next winter"


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2021)

I'm looking at some pics of a mahoosive traffic jam in the Suez Canal!!

Winjims thread


----------



## postman (24 Mar 2021)

Hospital has rung,a fantastic conversation ,marvellous Doctor,a fast track Scan and then a direct phonecall to his secretary for an early appointment,and surgery has been mentioned,not bothered about that i just want this swelling gone.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> That circle might well be an old ring ditch...
> 
> But then I'm an engineer, not an archaeologist



They're talking about bringing Time Team back, Reading the article I couldn't believe how long that had run for, 20 years and 241 digs,


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> That circle might well be an old ring ditch...
> 
> But then I'm an engineer, not an archaeologist


Best we send our resident expert back for a another recce to check if it's visible on the ground!


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm looking at some pics of a mahoosive traffic jam in the Suez Canal!!
> 
> Winjims thread
> 
> View attachment 580213



Container ship aground, theres been a thread started on here about it.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2021)

Theres a white cat that gets in my garden, I think its a stray, its grubby with a damaged ear, it was curled up sleeping in one of my flower beds when I got up this morning, I've got a couple of ferns in and they are dormant at the moment, the cats curled up on the dead growth from last summer, I went out to the kitchen just now and its still there.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Container ship aground, theres been a thread started on here about it.


Actually, there's two, and I provided a link one ^up there ^


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Actually, there's two, and I provided a link one ^up there ^



I missed the link, I saw one thread but not the other. On the subject of the ship, you know what they say, if you're going to cock it up best do it properly.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I missed the link, I saw one thread but not the other. On the subject of the ship, you know what they say, if you're going to cock it up best do it properly.









They're on it, though... Look closely and you can just see a JCB digging it out by the bow!! 😂


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Mar 2021)

Well it's here, Spring l mean ....blue sky, our cherry tree is at it and l can finally feel some real warmth from the sun.


----------



## DCLane (24 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 580216
> 
> 
> They're on it, though... Look closely and you can just see a JCB digging it out by the bow!! 😂



Been there, done that, but on the Norfolk Broads at the age of 12.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> Been there, done that, but on the Norfolk Broads at the age of 12.


The consequences might have been a tad less, though 👍🏼 🤣


----------



## postman (24 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> They're talking about bringing Time Team back, Reading the article I couldn't believe how long that had run for, 20 years and 241 digs,


Time team a brilliant programme watch it on YouTube my other fave Repair Shop.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Theres a white cat that gets in my garden, I think its a stray, its grubby with a damaged ear, it was curled up sleeping in one of my flower beds when I got up this morning, I've got a couple of ferns in and they are dormant at the moment, the cats curled up on the dead growth from last summer, I went out to the kitchen just now and its still there.


Congratulations on your adoption by the feline community.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I missed the link, I saw one thread but not the other. On the subject of the ship, you know what they say, if you're going to cock it up best do it properly.


https://www.freightwaves.com/news/container-ships-suffer-record-delays-as-demand-spikes
https://www.shippingandfreightresou...ard-in-worst-containership-disaster-one-apus/
Lots of issues of late in the shipping industry, BTW.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> That circle might well be an old ring ditch...
> 
> But then I'm an engineer, not an archaeologist


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2021)

Grey, dull and a bit on the chilly side here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a kitchen morning. Have sorted out the fridge, made a pot of stock from the chicken bones of previous week's chicken, and using that, I've made a big batch of chicken noodle soup. 

Have also cut a stack of chips for tonight, made some salads. And got the chicken I bought on Saturday ready for roasting.

Will need to go for mum's prescription after lunch. Tried yesterday and gave up, as the queue for the surgery dispensary was out of the door.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> They're talking about bringing Time Team back, Reading the article I couldn't believe how long that had run for, 20 years and 241 digs,



Another Time Team fan. It was mandatory watching on Sunday evenings.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Theres a white cat that gets in my garden, I think its a stray, its grubby with a damaged ear, it was curled up sleeping in one of my flower beds when I got up this morning, I've got a couple of ferns in and they are dormant at the moment, the cats curled up on the dead growth from last summer, I went out to the kitchen just now and its still there.



Most likely an entire male - not necessarily a stray or feral. They do tend to come out of the woodwork at this time of year looking for girls.

I just wish people would neuter their cats.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 580231



Where do you think i got my inspiration from?


----------



## rockyroller (24 Mar 2021)

took my snow brush out of my car & I think I'm going to bring my electric space heater home from the office ... then I'll have to take the studded tires off 2 bikes!


----------



## rockyroller (24 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Grey, dull and a bit on the chilly side


sounds like a portrait of myself ...


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2021)

" I just don't believe it! " 
I had no post today!
It's like being Victor Meldrew in a One Foot in the Grave sketch.
What I mean is that I had a delivery of a cardboard parcel with nothing in it ! 
The parcel was contained within a plastic bag which said that they were sorry for the condition it was in .
There should have been a DVD in a box in there! 
Is there a qualification in Moronship as whoever packed the DVD must have spent years in a university studying it . They had wrapped a cardboard sleeve around the DVD without sealing the ends.


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2021)

Just taken youngest cat for her booster. She's overdue vaccinations but as she's an indoor cat and won't be in a catery, the vet thought it OK not to start again.

She's put on weight since spaying, but the vet confirmed she's 3.2kg which is spot on. 200g heavier than her big sister, but 600g lighter than big brother


----------



## postman (24 Mar 2021)

I have taken the bike out of the garage and photographed it.It looks beautiful new bar tape and the new shoes and pads look better than those that came with the bike.


----------



## postman (24 Mar 2021)

Listening to Village People in the conservatory all is Well in my little world praise the Lord.


----------



## postman (24 Mar 2021)

A thing of beauty.My lurve interest.Eleven years old in April,a lovely lady left me £1000 in her will,so I bought this From Spesh in Harrogate.I had just been for an out patients appointment at Harrogate Hospital.I decided to go into Harrogate cos it's a place I do not know well.So on the bus I see two flags flapping about.I was off at the next stop.I was looking for a bike,and a shop had told me they could not shop a bike in to look at it in case I did not buy it.Spesh Harrogate explained another model had a frame similar I was allowed to sit on it,I was even offered the chance to ride it.So they got me my choice within a few days,I walked in later that week,it was wheeled out of the back of the shop.I fell in love with it straight away the me mechanic even set the saddle nearly at the right height,it just needed a quarter inch more.We have been in love since the bike I mean not the mechanic eleven years,


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Mar 2021)

I've been struggling to wake up all day. I think I'm going to try rebooting the wake up sequence.


----------



## postman (24 Mar 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am looking like Wurzel Gummage but it will 3 weeks before I can one





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've been struggling to wake up all day. I think I'm going to try rebooting the wake up sequence.


If you find out How to do it,could you reboot back to 2019 and tell China about a dangerous virus.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Mar 2021)

I think someone on this thread mentioned receiving a handwritten letter from their local Jehovah's Witnesses. I received one today too.


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have got a new sandwich toaster.


Me too Andy, €9.99 from Action in town. Rustic is how I would describe the build, 2 year guarantee on production of sales receipt, I'll keep the receipt, I fear I will be needing it in the not distant future.
It didn't come with any cheese so I picked up some promo Emmenthal and industrial ham while at the shops.


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> She's overdue vaccinations but as she's an indoor cat and won't be in a catery, the vet thought it OK not to start again.


For all our sakes and sanity I hope we need such places as cat jails catteries this year. I used to dread taking the beasts to prison, I was serenaded all the way with howling and extreme meowing, the guilty feeling was awful until I packed my sunglasses and trunks.


----------



## postman (24 Mar 2021)

I have downloaded Good Morning Vietnam Robin Williams music from the film..It's brilliant.


----------



## Speicher (24 Mar 2021)

Just got a Pointless question correct. I knew that Anita Brookner wrote "Hotel du Lac" and won the Booker Prize that year. I could have had fun spending the £11K prize.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2021)

What a cracking day weather wise 😃


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2021)

Got everything done today that I wanted to do. Even managed to build some parts for the Higman roll cage.

All that's left is to put a pan of chips on for supper to go with the leftover beef fillet.

Am just chilling with a nice


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Just taken youngest cat for her booster. She's overdue vaccinations but as she's an indoor cat and won't be in a catery, the vet thought it OK not to start again.
> 
> She's put on weight since spaying, but the vet confirmed she's 3.2kg which is spot on. 200g heavier than her big sister, but 600g lighter than big brother



The girls are two and a half months overdue on their boosters. I need to get that sorted too. But because of mum's age, I've been minimizing the number of times I have to go out as much as possible.

Mind, Poppy is an indoor cat by choice these days, and Lexi hardly goes out much either. And it's not as if either of them is going to be going anywhere near a show bench in the forseeable future.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Jehovah's Witnesses


used to work w/ a super flirty woman of that persuasion. sadly, I never got to the bottom of that. she was quite lovely


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2021)

I've just lit the wood stove.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Got everything done today that I wanted to do. Even managed to build some parts for the Higman roll cage.



I've been trying to make a 1:55 scale swap body tank. It turns out they are a bit more complicated than you'd think...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Mar 2021)

A 70 mile ride today. Legs felt good; ready for return of audax next week.


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> What a cracking day weather wise 😃


It was beautiful Biggs, strong sun and clear air.


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just lit the wood stove.


Beat you to it by 20 minutes, its not cold out now but it will dip to 2C in the early hours.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2021)

It was cold and grey this morning .
I managed to go for a 14 mile ride with a friend . This afternoon it brightened up and the sun came out .
I did a bit of a decoke on some head set cups on my Dawes. You don't have to do that often .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2021)

I just cooked an Angel Delight ! I got to lick the bowl out !


----------



## mybike (24 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmm... can you certify that it's genuine Yorkshire air?
> 
> On second thoughts, from what I've heard locally, by he time it gets through customs it'd probably be stale.



It's not only internationally, I've had about four packets lost in transit in the UK.


----------



## DCLane (24 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I think someone on this thread mentioned receiving a handwritten letter from their local Jehovah's Witnesses. I received one today too.



I got one as well.

I'm guessing that this is their latest marketing approach.

Door-to-door was replaced by on-street stands, which they can't currently do. Hence the letters?


----------



## tyred (24 Mar 2021)

Last Thursday, I ordered a pair of trainers from a local shoe shop as mine are falling in bits, the shops are still closed and the government no longer allow click and collect. A week later, I am still waiting. It says "out for delivery" if I track my order. The shop is less than a mile away. How are they doing the delivery? Do they employ an arthritic slug as a delivery boy? Sending it via Warsaw? So much for supporting local businesses.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> I got one as well.
> 
> I'm guessing that this is their latest marketing approach.
> 
> Door-to-door was replaced by on-street stands, which they can't currently do. Hence the letters?


Must be. At least, it’s giving regular work for the post office.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @classic33 & @deptfordmarmoset
> Nice finds but that's the camp on the A207 (Shooters Hill). The Oxleas camp was on the old A2 Rochester Way.
> An aerial photo shows a few things, plus a big circle thingie..
> View attachment 580190
> ...


Is that picture on the Northern side of Shooters Hill?
If it is, there's a bronze age burial site on the Northern side.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is that picture on the Northern side of Shooters Hill?
> If it is, there's a bronze age burial site on the Northern side.


Nope, southern side, just north of Rochester Way (the original A2)


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I just cooked an Angel Delight ! I got to lick the bowl out !


And the whisk, too? 😁


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2021)

Lovely supper of cold, thinly sliced beef fillet, home made chips, tomato salad and vegetable salad.

Happy Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been trying to make a 1:55 scale swap body tank. It turns out they are a bit more complicated than you'd think...



The cage, the domed ends, what look like some rather small, fiddly sections etc. Yes, they don't look completely straightforward...


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2021)

I've been laminating the card for the roll cage sections with 2-part epoxy.

It is more of a faff than superglue, and a damn sight more messy. And things take longer to cure, of course. But I'm in no hurry.


----------



## dave r (24 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> I have downloaded Good Morning Vietnam Robin Williams music from the film..It's brilliant.



I've got that one its got some good stuff on it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> took my snow brush out of my car & I think I'm going to bring my electric space heater home from the office ... then I'll have to take the studded tires off 2 bikes!


Optimist.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of cold, thinly sliced beef fillet, home made chips, tomato salad and vegetable salad.
> 
> Happy Reynard.


Lasagna here, in a few minutes time.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Lasagna here, in a few minutes time.


Enjoy


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Enjoy


Just some frozen thing, Michael Angelos. Good enough I don't need to dirty every dish in the house making making it myself.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Lasagna here, in a few minutes time.



Bon appetit!


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Just some frozen thing, Michael Angelos. Good enough I don't need to dirty every dish in the house making making it myself.


Less washing up afterwards, what's not to like.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2021)

I've lit the fire too.

Had to nip outside to the wood store as I forgot to top up the bucket of small wood. It's not a good idea going from kindling straight to big logs...


----------



## mybike (24 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Rocket emplacement!



There's a comment on http://e-shootershill.co.uk/2015/06/11/prisoner-of-war-working-company-1020-shooters-hill/

*John Burcher* 

16th February 2021 at 11:06 pm 


Has any research been carried out about the POW camp that existed just off Rochester Way SE9 please? I believe this housed Italians. Thank you.


----------



## mybike (24 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> took my snow brush out of my car & I think I'm going to bring my electric space heater home from the office ... then I'll have to take the studded tires off 2 bikes!



You want it to snow?


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Optimist.


Fool for sure.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2021)

Right, time I tootled off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, time I tootled off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2021)

Another push and try start to the day
Such a nice looking day outside Again


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> There's a comment on http://e-shootershill.co.uk/2015/06/11/prisoner-of-war-working-company-1020-shooters-hill/
> 
> *John Burcher*
> 
> ...


Excellent find, thanks. At least it's not just me that knows summat was there!
I lived the first 17years of my life a few 100 yards away!
I'll check it out properly when I fire up the laptop 👍🏼


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> And the whisk, too? 😁


Yes you mustn't let any go to waste .


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2021)

Black bin is out ready for collection 
First cuppa of the day has been drunk 
Birds are asking when are they going to be fed


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2021)

Another bright sunny and probably rather cold day.

I need to post a letter later.

This may involve a slightly longer bike ride than a disinterested observer may expect.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2021)

Morning .
It is a bit cloudy here .


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2021)

I had blueberries in my porage this morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Another bright sunny and probably rather cold day.
> 
> I need to post a letter later.
> 
> This may involve a slightly longer bike ride than a disinterested observer may expect.


As a disinterested observer I expect 3.75km.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2021)

It rained!
It's sunny now.
I think I will take it a bit easy today. I had a woozy yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I had blueberries in my porage this morning.


Is that normal or are you going down with something ?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2021)

You fill up my sinuses,
Like a night in a forest,
Like the mountains in springtime
Like a walk in the rain !


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2021)

I'm going to have a rest.
I think I over did it yesterday . The fairies have popped round, I've lost my gorms , my garage keys and I'm out of breath.
Apart from that everything is Hunky Dory!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2021)

I have managed to get some shopping done. Now it's time for coffee.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2021)

Time for a ride this afternoon - got three hours solid 'Teams' meetings coming up. 

My foot is much better - threw out the walking shoes out - very worn, and wore a spare 'new' pair of boots yesterday - relief. I'll be off to Decathlon for new walking shoes at the weekend.


----------



## Speicher (25 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'm going to have a rest.
> I think I over did it yesterday . The fairies have popped round, I've lost my gorms , my garage keys and I'm out of breath.
> Apart from that everything is Hunky Dory!



Have you got some slack that you can cut?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> Have you got some slack that you can cut?


 Thanks ! I had a cold hot cross bun which helped a bit. Rest usually helps . It comes back like after having a power cut .


----------



## Speicher (25 Mar 2021)

A hot drink and a cold hot cross bun will help when you are without gorms. 

I find that a not stand up, listening to music can also help.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2021)

We have had a couple of rain showers and now the car's are covered in dust.

Could it have come from the Icelandic volcano ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We have had a couple of rain showers and now the car's are covered in dust.
> 
> Could it have come from the Icelandic volcano ?


I don't think that it was a big ashy affair, more of a lava palaver, but the jet streams were a bit wonky a while back so who knows what havoc they're creating now.

Meanwhile, having accidentally restarted my phone in my pocket, I notice that Google is telling me that it's going to rain in 6 minutes. It's been raining for at least 10.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2021)

Raining here. Should have gone for walk this morning. Oh well, I can treat it as Nature‘s moisturiser keeping me looking young.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Mar 2021)

if you're not quite awake or feeling dumb & need an interactive analog clock face to help calculate what time you should leave work to get to your orthodontist apt & you know the time you want to arrive & how how long google says it should take ...


----------



## rockyroller (25 Mar 2021)

finally let the cats out before sunrise for an extended period, again. it's been a long winter's wait for them. did my usual clapping of hands outside w/ a searchlight to scare off any predators, as the cats scattered around the house. after about an hour 2 came in. Vic, the straggler, the 1 that makes friends w/ foxes needed some coaxing. got out the searchlight, did some whistling & saw 1 shiny eyeball, a considerable distance in the woods. did a little scolding & gave her some more time. when I had enough, I went out in the light rain, w/ the searchlight, to get her in. she was no longer in that spot, but as I walked back I could she her at the back door. my winter vacation is over


----------



## rockyroller (25 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> the Higman roll cage


would you consider 4 wheel steering?


----------



## rockyroller (25 Mar 2021)

postman said:


> I have downloaded Good Morning Vietnam Robin Williams music from the film..It's brilliant.


I Got You (I Feel Good) by James Brown👍


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2021)

I pressure washed the patio and paths this morning. The worms living under them really didn't like it.
In fact, they came out and swore at me in Wormish.. 🤯


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2021)

Mild, occasionally sunny but very blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Filled up all the wood bins in the house this morning as they were rather empty. Puttered about in the kitchen and cut some more parts for the Higman model. I've also glued a few things together - outside, mind, as I had to use superglue.

Almost time for lunch.

Then this afternoon, I will need to split a few cases of logs, and then a girly pamper session is planned.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> would you consider 4 wheel steering?



On a static model?


----------



## rockyroller (25 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> On a static model?


lol, oh sorry I guess I didn't read enough about your project. my bad


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need to post a letter later.
> 
> *This may involve a slightly longer bike ride than a disinterested observer may expect.*



It did.

Also, it's quite warm so it is just possible that the German seasons have decided that it is now spring. This takes me by surprise every year: we change from three layers plus a thick coat weather to t-shirts in a matter of days.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> had to use superglue


w/ all the covid prep the past year, I have an abundance of nitrile gloves. so now whenever I'm super-gluing, I glove up! it's been nice not sticking my fingertips together


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Mar 2021)

Yesterday l watched a youtube film of a bloke fitting new Shimano hoods to the shifters ...it took him about two minutes.
l thought l would have a go on the Ultegra 6510 sti shifters ....it took me all morning and l am still not entirely happy with the result


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 Mar 2021)

It is evident to me that I have not yet grown out of the pathetic habit of gloating.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Yesterday l watched a youtube film of a bloke fitting new Shimano hoods to the shifters ...it took him about two minutes.
> l thought l would have a go on the Ultegra 6510 sti shifters ....it took me all morning and l am still not entirely happy with the result
> View attachment 580439



Looks OK. There is a knack to wrapping tape


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2021)

Managed a quick 39 minute 10.2 miler earlier  Wasn't sure I was going to make it between meetings, but the 1pm meeting was just 15 minutes, not an hour. Best bike for a time crunched ride is, of course, the road bike. Grabbed the Ribble and was off. Dry roads, no mud (MTB) no bike cleaning needed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Yesterday l watched a youtube film of a bloke fitting new Shimano hoods to the shifters ...it took him about two minutes.
> l thought l would have a go on the Ultegra 6510 sti shifters ....it took me all morning and l am still not entirely happy with the result
> View attachment 580439





fossyant said:


> Looks OK. There is a knack to wrapping tape



As @fossyant says, it takes practice. Your application looks much smarter than the one I've been using for the last two years on my tourer.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2021)

Came across a rope swing on today’s walk and couldn’t resist.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Looks OK. There is a knack to wrapping tape


Oh l dont have a problem with wrapping tape ,it's getting the old hoods off and the new ones on that l found to be a bit of a trial !


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2021)

Playing catch up after 2 Days holiday


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Came across a rope swing on today’s walk and couldn’t resist.
> 
> View attachment 580447



Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> w/ all the covid prep the past year, I have an abundance of nitrile gloves. so now whenever I'm super-gluing, I glove up! it's been nice not sticking my fingertips together



I've sort of managed to avoid most of the getting glue on fingers thing. It's the glue fumes that I fell foul of.

Can cope with skin rash, even if it does make me scratch like a baboon, but I do prefer to breathe properly as opposed to wheezing like an asthmatic set of bellows... 

Have switched to 2-part epoxy for most stuff, but sometimes using superglue is unavoidable.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2021)

Anyways, I have a  and a chocolate brownie thing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2021)

I'm having haddock and chips again tonight.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm having haddock and chips again tonight.



Now yer showing off.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2021)

A bitsas night here when it comes to supper. Although there's also a big bowl of chicken noodle soup in the offing too. 

First, time to feed the terrible twosome. They have been mithering me for the last half an hour


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2021)

Right, that's the girls fed. Sheba fine flakes with salmon.

Me? Spaghetti with spinach & pesto, chips, hake and the last couple of slices of beef. Plus the soup, of course.


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Looks OK. There is a knack to wrapping tape


It was much cheaper but just as infuriating to learn this in my youth and I still swear when I do it now, when I get €15 of nice looking tape out of the box there is some trepidation on my part.
When I were a lad😴 all bar tape available to cheapskates was thin cloth or plastic. The plastic version mostly did not have glue, just friction so if you got wrong on a turn or crossing the levers or did not like the whole of it you just started again. Keeping an even tension on the turns is a black art all of its own.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 Mar 2021)

Fresh from laying York stone outside my shed, I've moved on to laying it where I usually park my van. Two problems 1. I've run out of York stone, only got scraps left. 2. My wrist is still hurting, been like this for several weeks now, trouble is, I'm unable to rest it as I have so many projects on the go. 
The York stone I can get round by buying some extra, but the wrist is a problem.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2021)

Almost time for dinner


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2021)

I eventually found my garage keys. They were in a pocket of my fleece.
I've had several naps this afternoon.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2021)

I've lost my shopping list!
All I can remember is Sausages, cheese and piccalilli.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2021)

B****y Faceache!  I find it difficult to use so I normally don't bother with it !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've lost my shopping list!
> All I can remember is Sausages, cheese and piccalilli.


Pasta, toilet paper, flour, eggs, hand sanitiser. You should have remembered all those from last year!


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pasta, toilet paper, flour, eggs, hand sanitiser. You should have remembered all those from last year!



Baked beans and tinned tomatoes!


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2021)

Supper eaten and am now watching England v San Marino


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Supper eaten and am now watching England v San Marino


I'm half watching and half doing bits of the washing up. I've yet to see a goal live!


----------



## tyred (25 Mar 2021)

It is ridiculously wet and windy outside, bad enough for even me to cancel my 10km evening walk.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2021)

I think I'm going to light the fire shortly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2021)

Table tidied up.

"Making" bench is a pigsty. As usual.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Table tidied up.
> 
> "Making" bench is a pigsty. As usual.


Who's fault is that!


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 Mar 2021)

Crowd on the qualifier didn't sound very boisterous.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Mar 2021)

Starting to rain here, having tortilla chips and pineapple jerk salsa as a snack, more lasagna and a salad for dinner later on.


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Table tidied up.
> 
> "Making" bench is a pigsty. As usual.


Waste bin in at your favoured side, punctuation of operations by tidying episodes. 
I'm not fit to preach on this, sometimes I fall by the wayside.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2021)

I'm working on a large wooden board that I just move to an occasional table whenever I need to use the dining room table. Plus I have a box for tools, a box for raw materials and a box for completed parts and pieces. My work bench in the garage is another matter entirely, however. That looks like an explosion in a tool factory. 

About 2/3 of the roll cage is now made. Have blu-tacked those bits together, and they all fit the way they should.

Happy Reynard!


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm working on a large wooden board that I just move to an occasional table whenever I need to use the dining room table. Plus I have a box for tools, a box for raw materials and a box for completed parts and pieces. My work bench in the garage is another matter entirely, however. That looks like an explosion in a tool factory.
> 
> About 2/3 of the roll cage is now made. *Have blu-tacked those bits together, and they all fit the way they should.*
> 
> Happy Reynard!


You've misses something out!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2021)

And now I'm having a cognac while I listen to the S Wales accents of the BBC3 black-comedy series In My Skin.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've misses something out!



You mean the glue?

No, I haven't missed the glue out LOL... Can't actually glue the roll cage together until a) I've made the remaining pieces and b) I've made all the fixtures and fittings for the driver's cab e.g. dashboard, steering wheel, seat etc.

I was just checking to see if I haven't made any boo boos. Which I haven't. So far...


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> You mean the glue?
> 
> No, I haven't missed the glue out LOL... Can't actually glue the roll cage together until a) I've made the remaining pieces and b) I've made all the fixtures and fittings for the driver's cab e.g. dashboard, steering wheel, seat etc.
> 
> I was just checking to see if I haven't made any boo boos. Which I haven't. So far...


If it all fits together fine, there's usually something missing/overlooked.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> If it all fits together fine, there's usually something missing/overlooked.



What's missing is the bits I haven't made yet


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Who's fault is that!





randynewmanscat said:


> Waste bin in at your favoured side, punctuation of operations by tidying episodes.
> I'm not fit to preach on this, sometimes I fall by the wayside.



Oh, I have the waste bin. I'll spend five minutes tidying up and dump all the waste in there, then three minutes later the workbench is a mess again and remains so for a couple of hours until I get fed up of moving things out of the way and repeat the process.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2021)

It's damp , grey and breezy outside 
But at least it's Friday


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Mar 2021)

Had a visit from Orange Fr. our network provider. Apparently the fibre optic network is complete and on the 7th of April they will install a new live box (which we have to pay for) and about time too


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Had a visit from Orange Fr.



And I thought Orangina only did soft drinks


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> And I thought Orangina only did soft drinks


I think the mobile network is just a sideline !


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2021)

Well the first cuppa of the day has been drunk
Looks a bit brighter outside 
Soon be time to commute down the stairs


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2021)

One more week of shielding! A letter from the NHS yesterday says it won't be necessary after April 1st. Of course that could be just a cruel prank...


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> And I thought Orangina only did soft drinks



This is an old french orangina add.

Might not be safe for work


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> This is an old french orangina add.
> 
> Might not be safe for work



Blimey, that's almost pornographic!!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (26 Mar 2021)

After getting all hot under the collar, I've had to go outside where fortunately it's pouring it down.


----------



## dave r (26 Mar 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Blimey, that's almost pornographic!!



It is ain't it, It was made but I'm not sure it was used.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> This is an old french orangina add.
> 
> Might not be safe for work



How surreal!


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2021)

Morning .
I have put our recycling bins out. It's a bit blowy out with a few sporadic showers. The kitten is experiencing rain for the first time .


----------



## tyred (26 Mar 2021)

Just had a text from the courier to inform me that my shoes will be delivered today. 

I can expect them between 0900 and 1800.

That narrows it down a bit.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> This is an old french orangina add.
> 
> Might not be safe for work



I'm gonna go and get me some of that!! 👌


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2021)

Meanwhile, I cleaned the cooker this morning, even took the control knobs off and soaked them for a while to remove the last vestiges of grease.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm working on a large wooden board that I just move to an occasional table whenever I need to use the dining room table. Plus I have a box for tools, a box for raw materials and a box for completed parts and pieces. My work bench in the garage is another matter entirely, however. That looks like an explosion in a tool factory.
> 
> About 2/3 of the roll cage is now made. Have blu-tacked those bits together, and they all fit the way they should.
> 
> Happy Reynard!


Do you have the obligatory green self healing cutting mat on your table Reynard?


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> One more week of shielding! A letter from the NHS yesterday says it won't be necessary after April 1st. Of course that could be just a cruel prank...


Likely a prank. I recall a Derek and Clive audio sketch, can't remember the gist but there is a man going to jump off a building to end it all. Pete Cook shouts "jump into this blanket what we have got here". There was no blanket.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Meanwhile, I cleaned the cooker this morning, even took the control knobs off and soaked them for a while to remove the last vestiges of grease.


You just gave me a reason not to look behind me right now, the sun is just low enough to expose every atom of grease and magnify it 10,000 times. I have timed a decoke of the oven and hob from rolling up sleeves to standing back to admire, 50 minutes with no stopping to savour the caustic fumes coming from the oven.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And now I'm having a cognac while I listen to the S Wales accents of the BBC3 black-comedy series In My Skin.


I see the words black and comedy, I will be having a listen to that.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well the first cuppa of the day has been drunk
> Looks a bit brighter outside
> Soon be time to commute down the stairs


If youre out on a stead today put a few miles in for me Biggs, I have to take a petulant young friend to the Brico then start sowing seeds on my return.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2021)

The Dinky army lorries are out ! The Austin Champ has been missing since last time . . We have a Mighty Antar, Centurion tank, Saracen ,Saladin, Daimler armoured car, 2 Morris Quad tractors, Scammell breakdown lorry, Corgi AMX recovery tank, Dinky Euclid Tipper truck and Dinky crane . Should be enough to keep him occupied for a while!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Likely a prank. I recall a Derek and Clive audio sketch, can't remember the gist but there is a man going to jump off a building to end it all. Pete Cook shouts "jump into this blanket what we have got here". There was no blanket.


I don't think you'd better quote the whole song 😂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I see the words black and comedy, I will be having a listen to that.


It's a watchy thing and BBC3 is only available on the iPlayer as far as I know. Tech-savvy internauts will talk knowingly about proxy servers....


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> If youre out on a stead today put a few miles in for me Biggs, I have to take a petulant young friend to the Brico then start sowing seeds on my return.


Doubtful I will be riding today but will add a few on tomorrow's planned ride for you if that helps ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Mar 2021)

Instead of raining an inch or two overnight as forecast, we got about .32, a bit more beneficial in my estimation.


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2021)

_The weather is pants._


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> _The weather is pants._


Untrue, you can change your pants....


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> This is an old french orangina add.
> 
> Might not be safe for work



Serre-moi jusqu'à ce que mes "pépins" grincent


----------



## rockyroller (26 Mar 2021)

finally made time to start the Elephant Ear palm plant tubers

View: https://youtu.be/wZXEPbOTraM


----------



## rockyroller (26 Mar 2021)

asked my boss to please fire me because I can't concentrate properly on getting a new job if I have to keep coming in here every day. he just laughed at me


----------



## rockyroller (26 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> One more week of shielding! A letter from the NHS yesterday says it won't be necessary after April 1st. Of course that could be just a cruel prank...


I read you guys in the UK are dong well. jealous!


----------



## rockyroller (26 Mar 2021)

the black cat was super reluctant to come in this morning. even the usual scare tactics didn't work


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I read you guys in the UK are dong well. jealous!


If it's news about vaccinations you're reading about, the US seems to be doing pretty well at the moment.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2021)

Mild, blustery and rather soggy here chez Casa Reynard.

Have had a bit of a kitchen morning - prepared most of the bits for tonight's supper. Put away the de-quarantined shopping. And cut more parts for the Higman's roll cage.

Almost lunch time!


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Do you have the obligatory green self healing cutting mat on your table Reynard?



Nope 

Am using a bread board that has seen better days.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2021)

tyred said:


> Just had a text from the courier to inform me that my shoes will be delivered today.
> 
> I can expect them between 0900 and 1800.
> 
> That narrows it down a bit.


We've deliveries at any hour of the day. 
They could have said between 21:00 and 06:00. Then where would you have been?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Mar 2021)

Just heard that there's been a bit of drama at the Local Playground where Beautiful Wife and Daughter were meeting a friend; There's a wealthy and rather grumpy neighbour who tries to bully the families into leaving, and they claimed the children were being "too noisy" and took a photograph.
Now, everyone needs a hobby, even if it's being grumpy for no apparent reason, but this one is known to have a habit of shouting at children in the playground, bursting footballs if they land on their property, et c. Besides, taking a picture of anyone in Germany without permission is technically illegal, and this is taken very seriously indeed, so Friend of Beautiful Wife didn't muck about and called the police, who rolled their eyes in recognition, took details and went to have a quiet word in the neighbours shell like ear. Again.
As far as Beautiful Daughter was concerned this meant +1.5 hours playtime while they waited for the police (making the exercise rather counterproductive from Grumpy Neighbour's point of view) and she's now absolutely exhausted...


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2021)

It's been chucking down with rain on and off all afternoon, so parental unit's errands have been put back to Monday.

So instead, I've been working on the Higman roll cage and have made some parts for the section that in real life would house the fuel tank. Still need to make a bulkhead and three short sections of "tubing" and then I can actually glue all that lot together, because it sits behind the driver's cab and doesn't impinge on anything else.

Have had to stop though, because my eyes have gone squiffy from cutting and glueing small parts. Been using paper glue - will "seal" all the edges with super glue in the morning, when I can do so outside.

Now for that girly pamper session that I ended up not having yesterday. So I'm off for a date with a bathtub full of hot water and scented bubbles. I may be a while...


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2021)

Our kitten hasn't been in since this morning when he discovered a little person in his home . I've been out and whistled for him but he hasn't turned up . I just hope he comes home when he's hungry .


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Mar 2021)

I nearly avoided all the rain showers on my ride today.... Almost 😂 

☔


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, I have the waste bin. I'll spend five minutes tidying up and dump all the waste in there, then three minutes later the workbench is a mess again and remains so for a couple of hours until I get fed up of moving things out of the way and repeat the process.


Poltergeist activity in the home?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Mar 2021)

I appear to have been outdoors for less than 15 minutes today. 100% rain-free.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Mar 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Had a visit from Orange Fr. our network provider. Apparently the fibre optic network is complete and on the 7th of April they will install a new live box (which we have to pay for) and about time too


I am envious, its the land that time forgot here, 2.3MB/s on a good day. I am likely to drop Orange and sign with Bond villain Musk if he gets his permission to connect to the phone trunk and his pricing is attractive. He will have put up enough satellites by August this year for coverage here.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> If it all fits together fine, there's usually something missing/overlooked.


With my friends it is usually the inverse, man holds up large and obviously precision ground shim and asks "do you think this is important" after he had reassembled the top end of a Honda Civic engine.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Mar 2021)

Took my friend to the shops today, he is stranded with no transport until next week. On our return we saw a cat near a kerbside grid, it wasn't moving much so we stopped to see if it had been struck by a car.
No signs of damage but it was defo poorly with something, it was wearing a decent collar so someone cared for it. I went near it and it scuttled under my car and lay down which was inconvenient as the road is narrow and I could see two large tractors heading our way.
Tractors stopped in the road and cars started to come from the other direction. Farmers got out and looked underneath, other people did, a small crowd was gathering, back end of lunch time so many people wanting to get back to work or finish early for home.
My friend fetched his sausage dog/russell out of the car and sent it in, there was a scuffle and the three of us crouched on my side watched as the dog tried to attack the cat while the cat was biffing and cuffing the dogs face with full claws. If it had not been so embarrassing I would have got a notepad out and started taking bets on the winner. 
Eventually I got in the car and edged forward while my friend checked the beast was not going to get squished. Two women came out of the nearby house and were muttering about car drivers always driving too fast, they obviously assumed I had ran the beast down. We made off sharpish, the old saying that no good turn goes unpunished still stands true.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Mar 2021)




----------



## DCLane (26 Mar 2021)

I've had a message from my pension company asking if I would like to consider phased early retirement. I'm not that old 

One private pension _does_ mature in a couple of years. But given it never really started I'm not sure £4 a year's going to keep SWMBO in the luxurious lifestyle she expects


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> I've had a message from my pension company asking if I would like to consider phased early retirement. I'm not that old
> 
> One private pension _does_ mature in a couple of years. But given it never really started I'm not sure £4 a year's going to keep SWMBO in the luxurious lifestyle she expects



Oh I don’t know plenty of haribo for her.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Our kitten hasn't been in since this morning when he discovered a little person in his home . I've been out and whistled for him but he hasn't turned up . I just hope he comes home when he's hungry .



Bugger... Any news?


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> View attachment 580739



He who takes purple is purple and follows purple leader. He who takes green is green and follows green leader. He who takes cloth with mark of leader is leader.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Poltergeist activity in the home?



Just the usual chaos...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just the usual chaos...


Don't tell them what the Kartofellgeist gets up to in the kitchen....


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2021)

It's snowing here.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Oh I don’t know plenty of haribo for her.


Live dangerously and buy a couple of Cornetto's.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2021)

Picnic over ! 
He has just wandered in as casual as anything! A bit damp but fine . We were beginning to think that he was either locked in somewhere or had been frightened away. I had been up the garden whistling for him several times but There was no sign of him. 
He is now sat washing himself , all calm and only slightly damp considering the downpour we have just had .
We are happy to see him back.
It is strange that he is sat washing himself. It's unusual for him .


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nope
> 
> Am using a bread board that has seen better days.


They are very good, nice and predictable when the blade cuts through to them. 
As they heal up you don't get skate lines, little trenches if you will for the blade to get diverted in when you cut through. A4, A3, all the sizes but mostly one colour, green.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> is strange that he is sat washing himself. It's unusual for him


Your cat is feeling pleased with himself, big adventure and all. 
I bet it was doom and gloom in your house after it grew dark, I know well the torture cats can inflict by an unusual absence.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> They are very good, nice and predictable when the blade cuts through to them.
> As they heal up you don't get skate lines, little trenches if you will for the blade to get diverted in when you cut through. A4, A3, all the sizes but mostly one colour, green.


If you think to buy one ignore the Olfa pricey ones, they are very good but for us mortals the £10 for an A3 size are fine and will last years.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2021)

It really does help if you plug the kettle in when trying to make a 

(I'd unplugged it so I could use the rice cooker earlier)

Madam Lexi has just parked herself on my lap.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Picnic over !
> He has just wandered in as casual as anything! A bit damp but fine . We were beginning to think that he was either locked in somewhere or had been frightened away. I had been up the garden whistling for him several times but There was no sign of him.
> He is now sat washing himself , all calm and only slightly damp considering the downpour we have just had .
> We are happy to see him back.
> It is strange that he is sat washing himself. It's unusual for him .



One of the reasons cats wash themselves is to re-establish their personal scent on themselves. If he's been somewhere that doesn't smell of home all day, it's a reassurance thing for himself.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> If you think to buy one ignore the Olfa pricey ones, they are very good but for us mortals the £10 for an A3 size are fine and will last years.



I'll look into it - craft stuff doesn't go amiss here. 

Though if I do make another scratch-built model like this, I'll look into other methods or materials on account of my being allergic to the glue. Mind, what with lockdown and all, I've had to use what's been to hand.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2021)

Time for some miles


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2021)

Morning.
Forget the weather!
It seems as though our kitten must have met a cat priest in the night! It seem as though it must have been a,that chap's journey on the road to Damascus event !
This morning instead of a wild thing rushing past me as I opened the kitchen door it was ooh! I need cuddles ! He collapsed on the floor wanting strokes and even let me pick him up. He would normally struggle and then rush off. He's had a good wash as his fur feels smooth this morning .
How long this lasts for we will see!


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2021)

I think he may have met Gloria Winklecat who suggested Shed and Holders !


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2021)

How come a freebie costs money ? 

I may go out and buy some loose Head bearings, cables and outers, maybe a chain . Other bits I will borrow for now.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2021)

A chilly and windy 28 miles earlier this morning some for me and some for @randynewmanscat


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A chilly and windy 28 miles earlier this morning some for me and some for @randynewmanscat


Cheers Biggs, I enjoyed a marvelous and I think deserved lie in.


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Mar 2021)

I'm on strike today as its been a week of drudge. Tis a beautiful day so I'm going to look in the forest for orchids. 
It's about time I bought a mountain bike, its a bit tough riding a road bike in the woods so I'll be on shanks.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Mar 2021)

I bought some bread today.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> I've had a message from my pension company asking if I would like to consider phased early retirement. I'm not that old
> One private pension _does_ mature in a couple of years. But given it never really started I'm not sure £4 a year's going to keep SWMBO in the luxurious lifestyle she expects


better start looking for another job. My Dad is gonna be 94, Mom just turned 91 & had hip surgery. she's back washing the floors on her hands & knees, & I wouldn't be surprised if she finds the cars keys & makes a break for it. my point - we'll be living longer so if you're 60-ish you might have at least another 30 years to finance!


----------



## rockyroller (27 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I bought some bread today.


that's it? c'mon man what kind? was it good? what did you use it for? I'm hungry!


----------



## rockyroller (27 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> It's about time I bought a mountain bike, its a bit tough riding a road bike in the woods so I'll be on shanks.


yeah man, do it! I got a cheap used one a cpl years back & I've been having a ball! a cpl falls every year but no harm, no foul


----------



## rockyroller (27 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Our kitten hasn't been in since this morning when he discovered a little person in his home . I've been out and whistled for him but he hasn't turned up . I just hope he comes home when he's hungry .


can you arrange for a team of scouts? I'd be out there 24/7 & knocking on neighbors' doors. here's hoping someone brought it in & it's not out in the wilds


----------



## rockyroller (27 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> How come a freebie costs money ?


even a "free-one" comes at a cost, eh?


----------



## DCLane (27 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> better start looking for another job. My Dad is gonna be 94, Mom just turned 91 & had hip surgery. she's back washing the floors on her hands & knees, & I wouldn't be surprised if she finds the cars keys & makes a break for it. my point - we'll be living longer so if you're 60-ish you might have at least another 30 years to finance!



I'm not concerned -we've two government (teaching/NHS) final salary pensions plus other stuff. Just not for a few years though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Mar 2021)

Lovely signs of spring all around and warm enough not to need gloves on this morning‘s outing.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> I'm not concerned -we've two government (teaching/NHS) final salary pensions plus other stuff. Just not for a few years though.


gotcha, right on! but you'll still need to consider what you'll do with yourself. we have close friends who are very well off. he's been a benefits consultant for Fidelity for 30? years & invested well. they're under 60, she's already retired & he's planning same this year. they say they will "travel". I have a HS friend I've been following for a few years on FB. she & hubby traveled the world. then got a mobile home & traveled the US. now they mostly visit their grandchildren. but lately seem to be traveling the US again. they've got around 30 years to go. wish them luck. I was between jobs for 7 mos. about 10 yrs ago & took up fishing while I looked for another job. got into all sorts, spin casting remote ponds/lakes, fly fishing rivers, surf casting & salt water boat fishing. but after 7 mos. I was glad to get emploiyed again


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> gotcha, right on! but you'll still need to consider what you'll do with yourself. we have close friends who are very well off. he's been a benefits consultant for Fidelity for 30? years & invested well. they're under 60, she's already retired & he's planning same this year. they say they will "travel". I have a HS friend I've been following for a few years on FB. she & hubby traveled the world. then got a mobile home & traveled the US. now they mostly visit their grandchildren. but lately seem to be traveling the US again. they've got around 30 years to go. wish them luck. I was between jobs for 7 mos. about 10 yrs ago & took up fishing while I looked for another job. got into all sorts, spin casting remote ponds/lakes, fly fishing rivers, surf casting & salt water boat fishing. but after 7 mos. I was glad to get emploiyed again


I would tend to agree, I would find it hard to fill the days after retirement, and I would also like to keep my income current, so I'll keep on doing my current job until I cannot work anymore, then do some traveling.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I read you guys in the UK are dong well. jealous!


Yeah, not too badly... I get my second jab on the 18th, so I'll be venturing a bit further then.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, I have the waste bin. I'll spend five minutes tidying up and dump all the waste in there, then three minutes later the workbench is a mess again and remains so for a couple of hours until I get fed up of moving things out of the way and repeat the process.


IMO a waste bin should be placed either under the bench or at least a foot away from it. That way anything that rolls off the bench (or is knocked off by a careless elbow) can't be accidentally thrown out with the trash. Don't ask how I learned that valuable lesson... 😊


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Yeah, not too badly... I get my second jab on the 18th, so I'll be venturing a bit further then.


That's my plan, a fortnight after my 2nd jab. That will be Monday.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> If you think to buy one ignore the Olfa pricey ones, they are very good but for us mortals the £10 for an A3 size are fine and will last years.


I have an A3 one bought from TheWorks in Bedford. It cost £8.00. I've used cutting boards for years and this one is as good as any of the others (I have three now).


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I would tend to agree, I would find it hard to fill the days after retirement, and I would also like to keep my income current, so I'll keep on doing my current job until I cannot work anymore, then do some traveling.


I'm retired, have been for five years now, days fly by, I always seem to have plenty to do.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2021)

Chilly, occasionally sunny and rather blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I am listening to the F1 qualifying from Bahrain.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I have an A3 one bought from TheWorks in Bedford. It cost £8.00. I've used cutting boards for years and this one is as good as any of the others (I have three now).



Ah, there's a The Works in Ely. Might have a mosey in there when it reopens.


----------



## mybike (27 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The Dinky army lorries are out ! The Austin Champ has been missing since last time . . We have a Mighty Antar, Centurion tank, Saracen ,Saladin, Daimler armoured car, 2 Morris Quad tractors, Scammell breakdown lorry, Corgi AMX recovery tank, Dinky Euclid Tipper truck and Dinky crane . Should be enough to keep him occupied for a while!



You mean you're not joining in?


----------



## mybike (27 Mar 2021)

resumed pulling up the decking, from last year. Just takes too long & requires too much effort!

Piled up logs on platform from recovered decking.

logs fell down

{repeat}

Just hope no sparrow lands on it, or I'll have to start again.


----------



## mybike (27 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> It really does help if you plug the kettle in when trying to make a
> 
> (I'd unplugged it so I could use the rice cooker earlier)
> 
> Madam Lexi has just parked herself on my lap.



Mrs MY has that habit, tho' not with a rice cooker. Delays the coffee I'm making her.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> that's it? c'mon man what kind? was it good? what did you use it for? I'm hungry!



German mixed loaf which is destined to be toast for breakfast for the next few days.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2021)

Time for a 

And I fancy a packet of crisps to go with that.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2021)

Well it's been another busy day but enjoyable one


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well it's been another busy day but enjoyable one


Took a while for me to get going Biggs but those miles you put in for me this morning did me the power of good by late afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Took a while for me to get going Biggs but those miles you put in for me this morning did me the power of good by late afternoon.



Glad you enjoyed them as much as me 
Will try to do a few more tomorrow


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Mar 2021)

My neighbour has been trout fishing again, I watched him and his brother haul a huge cooler box from his van. They put it down and went inside probably for a beer. Within two minutes his cats appeared, circled the cooler and made some half arsed efforts to gain access to the contents. Had it not been for a decent lid I think they would have been fishing.
I'll be spontaneously laughing for days.


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Will try to do a few more tomorrow


I've not properly broken a sweat in a long time, if you could put some grunt in for a few minutes I'd appreciate it.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I've not properly broken a sweat in a long time, if you could put some grunt in for a few minutes I'd appreciate it.



Fat chance of that


----------



## DCLane (27 Mar 2021)

A piece of advice: don't crash into a lamp-post 

X-rays showed nothing broken, except for pride and some gravel rash. My shoulder will be sore for a few days.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2021)

Cats have been fed. I shall feed myself shortly - turkish-style baked eggs and mejadra.


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Fat chance of that


Maybe just a slightly increased cadence then?


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> A piece of advice: don't crash into a lamp-post
> 
> X-rays showed nothing broken, except for pride and some gravel rash. My shoulder will be sore for a few days.



Oooer...

Mend quickly xxx


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> A piece of advice: don't crash into a lamp-post
> 
> X-rays showed nothing broken, except for pride and some gravel rash. My shoulder will be sore for a few days.


On the bike?
Hope neither of you are badly hurt.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I read you guys in the UK are dong well. jealous!



My mother and her partner have now had their second dose. Myself and wife had first vaccine dose.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> A piece of advice: don't crash into a lamp-post
> 
> X-rays showed nothing broken, except for pride and some gravel rash. My shoulder will be sore for a few days.



Did it jump out in front of you?


----------



## Speicher (27 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, there's a The Works in Ely. Might have a mosey in there when it reopens.



I am trying to envisage what a mosey would look like.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2021)

Mmmmm, that was tasty. I do love good veggie food. 

Madam Poppy is busy chasing her tail.


----------



## Speicher (27 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, that was tasty. I do love good veggie food.
> 
> Madam Poppy is busy chasing her tail.



Why do cats do that? Bob never does, but Kizzy does it a few times a week.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> I am trying to envisage what a mosey would look like.



It's a bit like a squizz, but more purposeful than a gander.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> Why do cats do that? Bob never does, but Kizzy does it a few times a week.



I dunno... Poppy has always done it, but then she has a very long tail. Lexi has a shorter tail and doesn't "do" tail chasing.


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Did it jump out in front of you?


Thats what happened with the bus queue while I was driving one day, uncanny.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> Why do cats do that? Bob never does, but Kizzy does it a few times a week.


Boredom, infection.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2021)

Time for a  methinks...


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  methinks...


Biscuits


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Biscuits



Slice of buttered fruit loaf


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Slice of buttered fruit loaf


Cut lengthways!


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Cut lengthways!



LOL!

Alas, just a standard slice from a Warburton's jobbie I picked up on YS last week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2021)

I really need to go to the toilet but I also really don't want to get up out of the chair. Life just isn't fair. But I guess I don't have a choice if I don't want to spend Sunday cleaning up the furniture....


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2021)

Anyways, I'm calling it a night. I don't want to lose out on sleep.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I'm calling it a night. I don't want to lose out on sleep.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi

Clock put back?


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Mar 2021)

Happy new clocks going forward! Praise to the light nights!!


----------



## rockyroller (28 Mar 2021)

posting on social media while I have comapny. is that antisocial?


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Happy new clocks going forward! Praise to the light nights!!


Darker mornings!


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Darker mornings!


You glass half emptyers.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> You glass half emptyers.


Will the morning's not be darker?


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Will the morning's not be darker?


I've heard they will be,but i don't usually wake up before 10,so....


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2021)

No pushing this morning straight out


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2021)

Morning.
We woke up at the usual time this morning . Problem is that time's moved ! 

They didn't remind us enough !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> You mean you're not joining in?


I had to make sure they still worked!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2021)

Kitten news.
After his very cuddly breakfast time he came up and visited us on the bed and had a few more. That was the last we saw of him until 5 o'clock in the afternoon, he was asleep on our bed. I partially carried him downstairs, he doesn't like being held usually. He then had his tea and slept until 10 when he started running around like a mad thing again .
We don't know where he was or how he got so tired the other day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Mar 2021)

It's sunny outside but there was a heavy frost overnight. I feel guilty for lighting the wood stove for an hour but I need to warm up the apartment a bit until the sunshine makes it around to the windows.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2021)

Well, it's all very grey and windy here in Marmoset Towers. This makes for an indoors kind of day, though I have been outside and moved the car away from a parking bay that's out of commission tomorrow morning. Coffee tastes very good this morning and I think my laundry load may well be nearing the end of its cycle.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2021)

It is very grey and windy here as well, rain spoiled my ride plan yesterday as a thunderstorm sprang up just as I was getting ready to go out, and stormy weather continued until evening. So I changed the wider tires on my 26" tourer for narrower, higher pressure tires for spring.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is very grey and windy here as well, rain spoiled my ride plan yesterday as a thunderstorm sprang up just as I was getting ready to go out, and stormy weather continued until evening. So I changed the wider tires on my 26" tourer for narrower, higher pressure tires for spring.



Optimism is a fine thing.


----------



## DCLane (28 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Did it jump out in front of you?





classic33 said:


> On the bike?
> Hope neither of you are badly hurt.



Thanks - hit a patch of gravel, tried to hold it and didn't so bounced off a wide metal lamp-post. I'm sore this morning but nothing major is damaged. Lamp-post seemed a bit put-out but I would be if I'd been walloped into.

The bike's fine as I took the impact. Lots of ice and painkillers in use.

It's going to need to be OK as we're off to Quibell Park, Scunthorpe this afternoon to help clean the track for training and racing.


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Glad you enjoyed them as much as me
> Will try to do a few more tomorrow



Careful, you might get a lot asking.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2021)

Mild, grey and very blowy here chez Casa Reynard.

Even going to bed an hour earlier, I rather overslept. But it's Sunday, I don't need to do much, and then there's a Grand Prix in just under an hour and a half. And some footy later.

But lunch first, methinks.

I have done most of the pen-and-paper work for the Higman's bonnet this morning. As with most things on this model, things are not quite as straightforward as they originally appear - but I've kind of gotten used to that. I also have to sort out the air filter housing and the exhaust at this stage.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mild, grey and very blowy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Even going to bed an hour earlier, I rather overslept. But it's Sunday, I don't need to do much, and then there's a Grand Prix in just under an hour and a half. And some footy later.



I'm looking forwards to the highlights at half eight.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm looking forwards to the highlights at half eight.



Actually, the race starts at 4. Bloody clocks going forward... 

I'll be tuned into 5 Live Sports Extra in a while.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2021)

I hope he wins !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I hope he wins !


Well, you got the gender right. Did the right he win?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, you got the gender right. Did the right he win?


Has he won yet ?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2021)

The figure skating looked good .

How come they don't get giddy ?


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Mar 2021)

I wondered why the sun is still in the garden at this time of day, the daylight saving time change passed me by.


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> We woke up at the usual time this morning . Problem is that time's moved !
> 
> They didn't remind us enough !


Nor me, I only realised a few minutes ago.


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Mar 2021)

On Paul O'Grady show I just heard the full theme tune from Stingray, difficult ot type as my sides are splitting.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> On Paul O'Grady show I just heard the full theme tune from Stingray, difficult ot type as my sides are splitting.


Identity-unknown
Occupation-unknown
A lot like me in 1985, except I just had an old Dodge Coronet Custom.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2021)

You might mean a different Stingray.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2021)

I have made a pizza, from pre-mixed dough from the supermarket. I stretched and kneaded the dough, and added provalone cheese, tomato sauce, thinly sliced meatloaf, and pepperoni. I call it _Midwestern Adventure._


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> You might mean a different Stingray.










View: https://youtu.be/BfYPN5Hf0wg

Paul O'Grady is a camp Liverpudlian radio jock who hosts an early evening show on BBC radio 2.
This was coming out of some large speakers as I cook my dinner, the fierce drumming I find hilarious.


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> from pre-mixed dough from the supermarket.


I see I am in the company of a fellow cheater.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2021)

_In the next half-hour, anything could happen!_
You mean the Stingray with_ Troy Tempest, _I mean the one with_ Nick Mancuso._
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...9C3B51C8B71D3577071D9C3&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2021)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...1D3577071D9C3B51C8B71D3577071D9C3&FORM=VDQVAP
Season 2


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I see I am in the company of a fellow cheater.


Yes, I can do the full paisano made from scratch thing, but I can get bags of dough from the Meijer Store (home of Thrifty, the Dutch Boy) for less than the flour and yeast cost me. They just divide the leftover dough from their own pizza making and put it in the deli case.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2021)

I do sometimes use the pre-made and half-baked pizza crusts, but they taste a bit industrial.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2021)

Where I really cheat is in that my pizza sauce comes from a squeeze bottle. Contadina-it's the best.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I wondered why the sun is still in the garden at this time of day, the daylight saving time change passed me by.


It's sneaky the way they do that when most of us are sleeping.


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> _In the next half-hour, anything could happen!_
> You mean the Stingray with_ Troy Tempest, _I mean the one with_ Nick Mancuso._
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...9C3B51C8B71D3577071D9C3&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


Of course the Troy Tempest one! Nick Mancuso would not* cause me to laugh hysterically, it was slightly left of field to listen to it but the host does have some very very eclectic choices.
* Depends which show.


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's sneaky the way they do that when most of us are sleeping.


Indeed it is, I have no truck with conspiracy theories but there is definitely something not right. In autumn I am going to stay up all night for when the clocks "allegedly" go backwards.


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> _In the next half-hour, anything could happen!_
> You mean the Stingray with_ Troy Tempest, _I mean the one with_ Nick Mancuso._
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...9C3B51C8B71D3577071D9C3&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


Local yokel farmer who sells me mulching hay drives this. He does not look like Nick Mancuso, definitely not.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2021)

Grand Prix done. Footy done.

I *really* need a wee...


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The figure skating looked good .
> 
> How come they don't get giddy ?


They keep their eyes open, picking a point or points to focus on.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Local yokel farmer who sells me mulching hay drives this. He does not look like Nick Mancuso, definitely not.
> View attachment 581108


Who knew there was so much money in hay! 
Not me, or I'd have a Stingray as well.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2021)

Pretty sure it's windy outside.


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Pretty sure it's windy outside.


Biggs, are you sure its outside.....


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2021)

Accy cyclist said:


> Happy new clocks going forward! Praise to the light nights!!



Just get up earlier.


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Indeed it is, I have no truck with conspiracy theories but there is definitely something not right. In autumn I am going to stay up all night for when the clocks "allegedly" go backwards.



Used to have to go round on night shift & check the clocks had all been changed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> Used to have to go round on night shift & check the clocks had all been changed.


And in autumn you'd finish doing that before you started.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Pretty sure it's windy outside.


I cancelled my bicycle ride this afternoon, as the wind was gusting over 40 mph, and about knocked me off the bike when I turned the corner. I am cooking rib tips in the crock pot, instead. I'll do some riding after work this week to make up for the lost weekend rides.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2021)

I've had my supper (a reprise of last night's) and am now sitting down to watch the F1 highlights.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Mar 2021)

Grey, windy & chilly day in south east Suffolk. Spent most of the day gardening - cutting back lavendar bushes & fuschias, pulling up some rotten lawn edging and digging over the flower bed, cutting the grass and then going over it twice with an electric lawn rake. I now have eight black sacks of grass clippings & lavendar bush cuttings to dispose of and a very sore back from all the bending down.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Grey, windy & chilly day in south east Suffolk. Spent most of the day gardening - cutting back lavendar bushes & fuschias, pulling up some rotten lawn edging and digging over the flower bed, cutting the grass and then going over it twice with an electric lawn rake. I now have eight black sacks of grass clippings & lavendar bush cuttings to dispose of and a very sore back from all the bending down.


How you going to dispose of "a very sore back", you got another?


----------



## Jenkins (28 Mar 2021)

Oh, and the easing of the Coronavirus restrictions means that on Monday I get to leave Suffolk for the first time in momths - all the way to Ikea at Thurock Lakeside to collect a new bookcase.

Tuesday I plan to go for a bike ride in Norfolk, but that's as much freedom as I'll get as it's back to work on Wednesday.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> How you going to dispose of "a very sore back", you got another?


I wish - best I can do is mask the problem with fermented apple pain killer.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I wish - best I can do is mask the problem with fermented apple pain killer.



Hmmm... Makes me think of Kryten's spare head in Red Dwarf...


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2021)

Anyways, that's the F1 highlights watched. Time for  and a snackette.


----------



## dave r (28 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, that's the F1 highlights watched. Time for  and a snackette.



It was nice to see Hamilton having to work for the win instead of just cruising round, good start for Perez, and a good start for the new boy Tsunoda.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2021)

5 hours later, and the rib tips have finished. Wind still blowing like crazy. Crock pot is clean (because I put a liner in there) otherwise, I'd be cleaning up a mess, because I always use tomato paste and molasses and herbs and spices, as well as the pork juices, to make my own barbeque sauce. Good, but sticky.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> 5 hours later, and the rib tips have finished. Wind still blowing like crazy. Crock pot is clean (because I put a liner in there) otherwise, I'd be cleaning up a mess, because I always use tomato paste and molasses and herbs and spices, as well as the pork juices, to make my own barbeque sauce. Good, but sticky.


And you'll have finished the ribs, I take it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Mar 2021)

Wakey wakey eggs n bakey


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Wakey wakey eggs n bakey


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Mar 2021)

I’m supposed to be taking the kids out on a bike ride today, but the wind is forecast to be gusting at 40mph...


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2021)

We removed the child proof catches on our kitchen cupboards on Saturday but I still find myself trying to release them when I go to open them


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’m supposed to be taking the kids out on a bike ride today, but the wind is forecast to be gusting at 40mph...


Do you have lots of seats or do you just clip them to the handlebars ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2021)

Morning .
I had to go out early to drop my Jag off for it's service . I grudgingly booked it in for its 48,000 mile service despite it only having 12,000 miles on the clock and having only done 1,200 since we bought it . . They asked me if I would like a courtesy wash and vacuum ! The car that is ! . Might as well give them something to do as I'm paying for it .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2021)

Ooh! The winner wonded then! The second placed man almost did at one point !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Do you have lots of seats or do you just clip them to the handlebars ?


Well, I say ride, but it’s more like drag, water skier-style.

Forecast hasn’t changed and the trees outside are headbanging so I think it‘s wise to go tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> We removed the child proof catches on our kitchen cupboards on Saturday but I still find myself trying to release them when I go to open them



You'll be doing that for years.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Mar 2021)

The adverts on this page would have me buying an e-bike conversion kit. I’m not sure why as I’ve never searched for that term. Perhaps it’s trying to tell me something... 🤔


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Mar 2021)

I have retired my Ducati ( or more accurately l retired myself from riding it) , so now it is adorning my friends shop in the wine department 🍷


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2021)

Blustery but dry - might go for a quick early lunch ride,


----------



## dave r (29 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Blustery but dry - might go for a quick early lunch ride,



Blustery but dry here as well, but tomorrow looks like its going to be calmer so I'll try and get out tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2021)

Good news !
The fresh sandwiches which were on that large container vessel stuck in the Suez Canal will soon be on their way !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Good news !
> The fresh sandwiches which were on that large container vessel stuck in the Suez Canal will soon be on their way !


The ship's bow is still sunbathing on the sand, which is still delaying your lunch.

Meanwhile, government stocks of fresh air seem to be plentiful and the delivery rather rapid.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> And you'll have finished the ribs, I take it.


No, I kind of use the rib tips as a side dish throughout the week.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2021)

Just seen a video of underneath my car, part of my service . I think they are trying to sell me some paint treatment for the warranty . It's amazing how our Kia Venga has lasted over 10 years without any special treatment .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The ship's bow is still sunbathing on the sand, which is still delaying your lunch.
> 
> Meanwhile, government stocks of fresh air seem to be plentiful and the delivery rather rapid.


Ah! It's probably nodded off!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> You'll be doing that for years.


More than likely


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2021)

The service showed me that there weren't any signs of oil leaking from the differential. I had a similar experience years ago on my Vauxhall Vectra. There were no signs of leaks because it didn't have any oil in it !  When I complained to the service manager he said that they only carry out visual checks . I said that if there wasn't any oil in it it wouldn't show any. It used to be that you removed the oil level bolt, if oil dripped out it was fine , if not you topped it up .


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Mar 2021)

Our new Pizza cutter has just arrived from the rainforest ...


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2021)

Mild, bright and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I overslept massively, and my get-up-and-go has wandered off at some point, but it is almost lunchtime.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Mar 2021)

my usual haircut has been postponed twice due to my hair cutter saying he is going thru a "covid situation". trying to remember my hair drying & combing techniques from lock-down ... ugh


----------



## rockyroller (29 Mar 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I have retired my Ducati ( or more accurately l retired myself from riding it) , so now it is adorning my friends shop in the wine department 🍷


wow, generous of you! did you drain the petrol?


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2021)

Managed a quick 10 miles. Trails are filthy. Ended up on the full bouncer as the mudgarded MTB had a flat ! Didn't have time to repair. 

Very nearly ended up in the canal - I passed a walker wide at the edge of the footpath, but my rear wheel slid along the wooden edging, causing the bike to skid towards the canal. Managed to get my foot down before the front went off the edge !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2021)

We have found a song for Reynard to play when she is gluing her model .
It's " Hey Duggee Stick Song! 
View: https://youtu.be/K05N2jqFHc8


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wow, generous of you! did you drain the petrol?


For sure and the oil , the insurance company were very clear about that. I am sure that we will ride the bike again but only on the occasional track day.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> For sure and the oil , the insurance company were very clear about that. I am sure that we will ride the bike again but only on the occasional track day.


Don't forget to put the oil in .


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> my usual haircut has been postponed twice due to my hair cutter saying he is going thru a "covid situation". trying to remember my hair drying & combing techniques from lock-down ... ugh



Is your avatar an example of your hair drying and combing?


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2021)

Mudguarded MTB now fixed - sneaky thorn. Full bouncer washed and oiled.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2021)

I've just bumped into a Jamaican neighbour who was a convinced anti-vaccinee. Apparently, the pressure the NHS puts on sceptics is so intense that even fearless citizens like her give in and get the jab.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Good news !
> The fresh sandwiches which were on that large container vessel stuck in the Suez Canal will soon be on their way !


So, Evergreen's Ever Given has been given the green light at last. Your lunch is on its way!


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Mar 2021)

I was reorganising my front room/office/fish room earlier and found my other two cutting boards. One is an A2 and the other one is an A1. I have an A3 as well, which serves as a mat for my computer keyboard. If I need to cut anything I move the (cordless) keyboard to make space.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is your avatar an example of your hair drying and combing?


lol I wish it was as neat! it's thinning so much, that it's a delicate balancing act & I have to go every 4 weeks to make it easier. & this one guy does it the best. yesterday, I had a customer laugh at me because I was sweating. having too long thin hair makes sweating more noticeable & embarrassing


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Mar 2021)

My view on the F1 race from yesterday. Max was the star, driving a sick car and nearly winning. Both McLarens did well, particularly Lando. Also I agree with the previous post about the other drivers who impressed. I'm not going to say Lewis was lucky but...


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2021)

Ohh, it's quite warm outside now.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2021)

I have just re watched last night's Line of Duty I didn't realize how much I slept through


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The service showed me that there weren't any signs of oil leaking from the differential. I had a similar experience years ago on my Vauxhall Vectra. There were no signs of leaks because it didn't have any oil in it !  When I complained to the service manager he said that they only carry out visual checks . I said that if there wasn't any oil in it it wouldn't show any. It used to be that you removed the oil level bolt, if oil dripped out it was fine , if not you topped it up .


Very true in my day on the spanners


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2021)

I have a  and am sharing a packet of crisps with Madam Poppy.

There were loads of flutterbyes and bimble boos in the garden this afternoon.

I put out the blue recycling wheelie bin *and* the black bag. The latter is only about a quarter full, but is getting a bit pongy, so time to send it on its way.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We have found a song for Reynard to play when she is gluing her model .
> It's " Hey Duggee Stick Song!
> View: https://youtu.be/K05N2jqFHc8




Genius!


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> My view on the F1 race from yesterday. Max was the star, driving a sick car and nearly winning. Both McLarens did well, particularly Lando. Also I agree with the previous post about the other drivers who impressed. I'm not going to say Lewis was lucky but...



I'm not so sure about Max and the sick car thing - Max *always* whines about throttle mapping in the same way that Lewis always whinges about tyres. It's getting a bit boring, really LOL

Lando done good - those overtakes earlier in the race were pure class. And Checo had a belter after starting from the pit lane.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I have just re watched last night's Line of Duty I didn't realize how much I slept through


Thanks for the reminder! There's another job for the iPlayer.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Where I really cheat is in that my pizza sauce comes from a squeeze bottle. Contadina-it's the best.


This I can't cheat on. I grow San Marzano tomatoes and its a chore I dread but I make my own sauce and bottle it.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Mar 2021)

I'm sat out barbecueing, I feel much less angry with myself now. Spilling tea on a laptop keyboard at the days start does not set a person up for enjoying a day of strong sunshine. 
While I should have been out enjoying the day I was stuck inside doing my penance. Stripping the thing down to components and drowning them in many litres of demineralised water followed by a litre of isopropyl. 
I'll put it back together tomorrow and cross my fingers and toes.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2021)

Got a 200km audax ride completed on today’s restart. Lovely and warm in afternoon. Need to dig my shorts out.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2021)

There were only 4 pansies in B&M this afternoon!


----------



## mybike (29 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Ohh, it's quite warm outside now.



Cooled down quite a bit now.


----------



## mybike (29 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and am sharing a packet of crisps with Madam Poppy.
> 
> There were loads of flutterbyes and bimble boos in the garden this afternoon.
> 
> I put out the blue recycling wheelie bin *and* the black bag. The latter is only about a quarter full, but is getting a bit pongy, so time to send it on its way.



I kept finding ladybirds. One was on my (collapsed) wood pile which is now repiled.

Black bin tonight.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We have found a song for Reynard to play when she is gluing her model .
> It's " Hey Duggee Stick Song!
> View: https://youtu.be/K05N2jqFHc8



That'd make a really annoying Ringtone! 😂 
Probably even more aggravating than my present 'Badger badger badger badger MUSHROOM' one


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm not so sure about Max and the sick car thing - Max *always* whines about throttle mapping in the same way that Lewis always whinges about tyres. It's getting a bit boring, really LOL
> 
> Lando done good - those overtakes earlier in the race were pure class. And Checo had a belter after starting from the pit lane.



Tell Lewis Schwalbe Marathon Plus Tyres work well...


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Mar 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> Our new Pizza cutter has just arrived from the rainforest ...
> 
> View attachment 581247



Product Report !!
It’s rubbish !!
It couldn’t cut through a marshmallow, I ended up using a pair of scissors to cut the pizza !!

However ... it looks great on the kitchen window sill ....... Where it now resides ...


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2021)

I did a temporary repair on a broken strut on our pop up gazebo a month or two back when my son was using it, as it tried to take off and sail away and snapped a strut. I'd bodged it with a piece of wood and zip ties.

As we are likely to be using it again (covid meet outside rules) I decided a better repair was needed. I put a flat piece of steel inside the snapped strut and bolted through on each side of the pivot, then put in a new screw at the pivot. Its almost invisible (except two extra bolts). Two of the side panels are getting a wash in TX Wash as they were grubby.

I was tempted to buy new when it broke, but they are like hens teeth to buy now.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2021)

Well that's both lawns had a first cut in 2021 done


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2021)

I am rather full of apple fritters. 

The girls are full of sirloin.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> I kept finding ladybirds. One was on my (collapsed) wood pile which is now repiled.
> 
> Black bin tonight.



Oh, I got loads of those too - like thirty or forty climbing around on one plant pot. And more on everything else. When it's cold, they huddle in clumps. Now that it's warmed up, I get x-rated action LOL


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tell Lewis Schwalbe Marathon Plus Tyres work well...



Oh, I'll fire off a message to Pete Bonnington LOL


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just bumped into a Jamaican neighbour who was a convinced anti-vaccinee. Apparently, the pressure the NHS puts on sceptics is so intense that even fearless citizens like her give in and get the jab.


It's not fear, they just send you multiple text messages each and every day from when they first notify you. Seven a day, for two weeks is overkill, and you can't block them.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm not so sure about Max and the sick car thing - Max *always* whines about throttle mapping in the same way that Lewis always whinges about tyres. It's getting a bit boring, really LOL
> 
> Lando done good - those overtakes earlier in the race were pure class. And Checo had a belter after starting from the pit lane.


Well the guy who was writing the live report on the Sky Sports page said there was a problem with the diffuser on Max's car, so I think in this instance it might have been more than Max's imagination. Max didn't mention the diffuser though, he just said there was something wrong.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's not fear, they just send you multiple text messages each and every day from when they first notify you. Seven a day, for two weeks is overkill, and you can't block them.


I think it was multi-channel. She also mentioned getting a 2nd letter. I've got to drop something off with her tomorrow so I'll check whether they also phoned her. (Personally I was glad she'd got the jab. I'd counselled for it but she resisted and I saw no point in getting more insistent about it.)


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think it was multi-channel. She also mentioned getting a 2nd letter. I've got to drop something off with her tomorrow so I'll check whether they also phoned her. (Personally I was glad she'd got the jab. I'd counselled for it but she resisted and I saw no point in getting more insistent about it.)


Close on a 100 text messages were enough. No letters or phonecalls.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2021)

My pizza cutter works really well 🍕 👌


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2021)

My pizza cutter is a unicycle! I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Very true in my day on the spanners


Couldn't you have just stuck to the spoons!!


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Well the guy who was writing the live report on the Sky Sports page said there was a problem with the diffuser on Max's car, so I think in this instance it might have been more than Max's imagination. Max didn't mention the diffuser though, he just said there was something wrong.



Ah... That's what Mercedes were telling Bottas in order to give him the hurry up.

I'd take it with a pinch of salt to be honest.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2021)

I can see the moon.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2021)

It was just rising when I went out to raid a neighbour's recycling bin for newspapers to start the fire and to wrap my kitchen waste in. Looked really big on the horizon.

I have a


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> It was just rising when I went out to raid a neighbour's recycling bin for newspapers to start the fire and to wrap my kitchen waste in. Looked really big on the horizon.
> 
> I have a


Been up there for a while, just that a wall isn't the best thing to see it through. Windows are a lot better at letting light pass through them.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2021)

The moon is bright and shining in to the bedroom


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> The moon is bright and shining in to the bedroom


The moon can't shine into my bedroom because it's round the corner shining into the living room.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Mar 2021)

Going to take the kids out on their bikes today. The sunshine, exercise and being out of the house will do them good. The dog will come too in his basket. It’ll do him good too. Since our Westie passed, our Yorkie doesn’t do well on his own especially now as he has become blind through diabetes (diagnosed and treated from last Thursday). He’s 15.

I plan on our ride taking most of the day. Let’s just say, the kids will sleep well tonight, mwah ha ha ha ha!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> The moon is bright and shining in to the bedroom


In the end I got up and went for a ride. 
Very fresh but very enjoyable 
Glorious Start to the day outside let's hope it is a good one


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2021)

Morning.
We have a bright clear sky here. I will have to get moving soon, my wife has to go to the RUH in Bath to have her eyes checked .
There is a ride planned for this afternoon .


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> I can see the moon.


It was yet another "named" moon, I didn't catch the name as I was outside and the radio was inside. 
It looked big and moon like anyway.


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Mar 2021)

The sun has got his hat on, me too in a few minutes so my bald spot doesn't fry.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2021)

Wahay 
Let's hope my life will be easier after 2.30 today for a couple of days


----------



## tyred (30 Mar 2021)

Today I await the government press conference to hear if I will be allowed to travel more than 5km next week. 

Road bike sitting fully serviced with new rear tyre in anticipation


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2021)

Might have to crack out the Ribble at lunch, get an hour's ride in. 

MrsF has left her phone off after yesterday's shenanigans regarding MIL's house/POA and 'visiting - I won't mention (another thread for that). MIL phoned when we were in bed on Sunday night to complain about a trellis next door had put on her fence - she's not lived there for 2 years, and I no doubt it looks nice.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2021)

biggs682 said:


> The moon is bright and shining in to the bedroom


Verification of the observation that windows are better at allowing moonlight through than wallsa are.


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2021)

It's warming up - now, softshell or standard long sleeve jersey ?


----------



## Speicher (30 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> It's warming up - now, softshell or standard long sleeve jersey ?



The blue one with the pink stripes.


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Mar 2021)

In for lunch after hearing the first cuckoo of spring. A welcome sound after a winter of scriking corvids. 
After a few days the pleasure of hearing this herald of growth anew wears thin and I start to think about taking my gun for a walk in the woods. 
It's no wonder I have never actually seen a cuckoo.


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> It's warming up - now, softshell or standard long sleeve jersey ?


Long sleeve or short sleeve?


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Verification of the observation that windows are better at allowing moonlight through than wallsa are.


Moonlight would easily pass through a piece of ham as used in British Rail sandwiches of the 70's.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> In for lunch after hearing the first cuckoo of spring. A welcome sound after a winter of scriking corvids.
> After a few days the pleasure of hearing this herald of growth anew wears thin and I start to think about taking my gun for a walk in the woods.
> It's no wonder I have never actually seen a cuckoo.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xHIhcstxUM


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> It was yet another "named" moon, I didn't catch the name as I was outside and the radio was inside.
> It looked big and moon like anyway.


https://www.almanac.com/full-moon-names#:~:text=Traditional Names for the Full and New Moons,Freezing Moon 4 Frost Moon 5 Whitefish Moon
I think all the moons are named.
I believe this one would be the worm moon, the next will be the pink moon, for pinks will blossom then/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://www.almanac.com/full-moon-names#:~:text=Traditional Names for the Full and New Moons,Freezing Moon 4 Frost Moon 5 Whitefish Moon
> I think all the moons are named.
> I believe this one would be the worm moon, the next will be the pink moon, for pinks will blossom then/


The worm moon has just past, 27th here, 28 in Illinois - it's now waning. My brother's birthday is a blue moon this year. How often does that happen? 

(Apparently, a blue moon is the 3rd full moon in a season with 4 full moons.)


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Mar 2021)

What is going on ? Yesterday the Spring had sprung with temp. at around 23-25 c ....today spring has leapt straight into summer with a gentle breeze and current temp. 32c , it takes a chap by surprise n'est-ce pas💥


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> What is going on ? Yesterday the Spring had sprung with temp. at around 23-25 c ....today spring has leapt straight into summer with a gentle breeze and current temp. 32c , it takes a chap by surprise n'est-ce pas💥


But will early spring return next week?


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2021)

Warm, a light breeze and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but the odd veil of light, high cloud.

Went and ran the parental unit's errands in town this morning, plus have been glueing parts for the model outside. Even when working outside, the glue is giving me a thumping headache and allergy symptoms, so I will likely have to re-think things a bit.

Anyways, it is almost time for lunch, and I has a hungry.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We thought we had lost our kitten !He had been off wandering .


whew, close call


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But will early spring return next week?


I jolly well hope so although spring in this part of France is usually fairly short lived but this is a bit unnecessary, and for some reason my shorts seem to have shrunk round the waist since last year


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But will early spring return next week?



No, we are more likely to see winter returning.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> No, we are more likely to see winter returning.


The met office has promised a "White Easter", with snowfall on Easter Sunday and/or Easter Monday.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> The met office has promised a "White Easter", with snowfall on Easter Sunday and/or Easter Monday.



Oh wonderful.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2021)

dave r said:


> Oh wonderful.


This from the same people who promised heavy snowfall in the middle of winter as though it was unexpected at that time of year.


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2021)

Speicher said:


> The blue one with the pink stripes.



Couldn't find the blue LS, so had to be red. Wanted to use my blue skid lid, but it had to be the black one.


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Long sleeve or short sleeve?



I wished I had a short sleeve. Flipping roasting out, especially as I was on quiet lanes and climbing a fair amount.


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2021)

I'm taking advantage of the weather this evening. It's not going to last.

Can't be bothered with the BBQ, so I'll plug in the teriyaki grill plate and cook burgers and pork steaks on it outside ! Might just crank up the chimnea and pop on some tunes. It may also involve some vino.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2021)

I am waiting for some epoxy to cure, so I'm going to head off for a bicycular bimble.


----------



## DCLane (30 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> The met office has promised a "White Easter", with snowfall on Easter Sunday and/or Easter Monday.



I hope not 

Son no. 2's got the second day of a team camp on Easter Sunday plus a TT on the Monday, both south of Manchester.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2021)

Somebody once told me that I expect too much .....
I once told someone that there customer service was cr@p ...


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2021)

Mmm, that's a lot better. I really enjoyed my hour's bimble in the company of Max the MTB. Feels good to get back on the bike after a bit of a hiatus. 

I now have a  and a chocolate brownie thing.

And the glue has cured, so I can now progress to the next stage of what is quite a large part of the car.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2021)

Our Liberal Democrat Council people have just knocked at the door begging for votes.. 
I admire their optimism.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (30 Mar 2021)

I'm falling to bits. My wrist still hurts and now my knee has decided it wants part of the (in)action. Was planning a ride today and a walk tomorrow, but looks like neither will happen. Never, ever had a knee problem before but it has swollen and clicks when I walk up stairs. Think I did it gardening at the weekend.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2021)

DCLane said:


> I hope not
> 
> Son no. 2's got the second day of a team camp on Easter Sunday plus a TT on the Monday, both south of Manchester.


Manchester, it'll probably just chuck it down over there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mmm, that's a lot better. I really enjoyed my hour's bimble in the company of Max the MTB. Feels good to get back on the bike after a bit of a hiatus.
> 
> I now have a  and a chocolate brownie thing.
> 
> And the glue has cured, so I can now progress to the next stage of what is quite a large part of the car.


It makes a difference, doesn't it? I'm just back from a gentle 16-or-so mile ride alongside the Thames, lots of space, lots of air. And my first day wearing shorts this year.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Mar 2021)

Since starting new job I've rediscovered walks before work, I don't need a TV but rediscovered radio and I haven't missed the news not having internet indoors. Marvellous!


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It makes a difference, doesn't it? I'm just back from a gentle 16-or-so mile ride alongside the Thames, lots of space, lots of air. And my first day wearing shorts this year.



Doesn't it just! 

Shorts for me too, but needed the long-sleeved jersey as it's so open here and the breeze still has a bit of a bite. Was lovely to just pootle along in the sunshine. About 7 miles for me, but some of them were a bit off piste.

I really don't like that Selle SMP saddle though - it's like sitting on a horse. Time to get a Charge Ladle...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2021)

Currently experiencing a Chicken invasion:


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Manchester, it'll probably just chuck it down over there.



Always sunny here.







I may tell fibs.


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2021)

Grill on, chimnea lit, sitting in garden on CC with a vino and tunes. Life is good. 

So missing sitting out. Long may the weather continue 😊


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently experiencing a Chicken invasion:
> 
> View attachment 581453



Oooooo, supper!


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2021)

Meh, Charge Ladle out of stock everywhere.

Except on the Bay of E, via the US of A.

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Meh, Charge Ladle out of stock everywhere.


bum-er


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2021)

rockyroller said:


> bum-er



Indeedy doodly...


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Our Liberal Democrat Council people have just knocked at the door begging for votes..
> I admire their optimism.


Had they been accompanied by jehovahs witnesses or themselves been witnesses it would have been a rare treat to savour.


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xHIhcstxUM



Oh Fred's tune is much nicer than the two tone vermin his lovely work is depicting.


----------



## mybike (30 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's not fear, they just send you multiple text messages each and every day from when they first notify you. Seven a day, for two weeks is overkill, and you can't block them.



I've only had a couple.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think it was multi-channel. She also mentioned getting a 2nd letter. I've got to drop something off with her tomorrow so I'll check whether they also phoned her. (Personally I was glad she'd got the jab. I'd counselled for it but she resisted and I saw no point in getting more insistent about it.)



I'm waiting until they finish testing.


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Mar 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xHIhcstxUM



This is the sort of thing I'm looking for now. I could just wear earplugs but I would know it was still cuckooing.


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 581338
> 
> 
> My pizza cutter works really well 🍕 👌


That's a sharper looking wheel.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> That's a sharper looking wheel.


It's actually quite lethal!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2021)

mybike said:


> I've only had a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting until they finish testing.


Damn, that just reminded me that I had to drop something off at hers so off I went and I still forgot to ask her! I got distracted with her non-flushing toilet travails of today. All working properly now....


----------



## rockyroller (30 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> I'm taking advantage of the weather this evening


I should as well, for a bike ride ... I'm getting fat waiting for it to be safe to go to the gym again. but I need to take the studded tires off a cpl bikes ... ugh


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently experiencing a Chicken invasion:
> 
> View attachment 581453


Dinner!!


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2021)

Lovely supper... Singapore noodles, sliced chicken and stir-fried broccoli with sesame and soy. 

And no, it's not the chook that wandered into @Andy in Germany 's abode...


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2021)

Now that the glueing I did earlier today has set rock solid, I bravely undertook the squeaky bum moment of cutting away the section of the under-bonnet structure where I will eventually fit the exhaust manifold and engine "block". I will report that I have been successful and that nothing has fallen apart... Well, not yet anyway...

No, I'm not modelling the engine, but I do need to approximate that part of the engine bay, as a mounting point at least, so that the exhaust fits right, and fits securely.

And as mentioned previously, I don't want to end up with a cross between a collie and a lhasa apso...


----------



## Jenkins (30 Mar 2021)

I have celebrated the warm weather by getting the clippers out and giving myself a haircut. Having looked at the weather forecast for the coming weekend, this may have been a mistake.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2021)

Intended to get up early today and get some miles in but alas they didn't happen 
Oh well there's always tonight 
Anyway nice start to the day outside here


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2021)

Morning it's a bit grey here this morning.
I've put our rubbish bin out .
Nothing exciting happening at the moment .


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2021)

Black bin day, today. 
I have to go to work 😔


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> And as mentioned previously, I don't want to end up with a cross between a collie and a *lhasa apso*...


Is that that twiggy perfumed tea? 🤔
I can't stand that stuff!


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I have to go to work


Someone has to as nobody else is.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2021)

There's a great tit somewhere outside that's repeatedly singing the opening phrase of a Mozart piece but I can't remember which one. A symphony, I think.

Got it! Symphony No. 40. Imagine the repeated opening phrase again and again...


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Someone has to as nobody else is.


Feeding the nation, or summat..


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2021)

Bin's have bin.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2021)

Waiting for the washed floor to dry so I can hang out some washing on the line , then it's🍵 time


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2021)

Luna, one of our ragdolls (cat), escaped out of my son's window onto the conservatory roof. It's just taken 15 minutes to catch her. The others were running round the conservatory and the cat run outside wondering how she got out !


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2021)

The cats are enjoying the weather.


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2021)

Bigger photo.


----------



## gaijintendo (31 Mar 2021)

I just found my favourite jersey I lost 2 years ago. It was just underneath my jersey drawer that hasn't shut properly for 2 years. I really missed it and it was like seeing an old friend.


----------



## DCLane (31 Mar 2021)

I'm working from the kitchen today; my wife's office, of which I have a small corner normally allocated for patients, is getting a new floor. So I've been turfed out.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2021)

Warm, with hazy sunshine here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning clearing up several crates of kindling that the parental unit has cut in a burst of enthusiasm. I really don't need any considering I have three dustbins full of the stuff already, but I haven't the heart to tell her... 

My recycling and black bag weren't collected yesterday.  Everyone else's was. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr...

On the upsides, I have won a Bay of E auction for a Derek Warwick helmet pin badge with a rather cheeky little bid.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Mar 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I have celebrated the warm weather by getting the clippers out and giving myself a haircut. Having looked at the weather forecast for the coming weekend, this may have been a mistake.


there's always fancy hats ...


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2021)

Popped to decathlon for some new bib shorts - the pad is wearing out on my others.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2021)

Do you sometimes wake up thinking. "Where am I ? "
Then you need memory foam !
Remember where you are with memory foam !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Do you sometimes wake up thinking. "Where am I ? "
> Then you need memory foam !
> Remember where you are with memory foam !


I thought it was for people who forget to shave.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2021)

Owwwwwwwwwwwww, my poor ischial tuberosities... 

Anyways, time for a nice  and a packet of crisps.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is that that twiggy perfumed tea? 🤔
> I can't stand that stuff!



That's Lapsang Souchong.

My dad used to like it. Me? I couldn't get the appeal of tea that tasted like the bottom of dad's ashtray...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Owwwwwwwwwwwww, my poor ischial tuberosities...
> 
> Anyways, time for a nice  and a packet of crisps.


Ouch, that sounds like new saddle time. It's a shame that SMP saddles don't work for you. They're a devil to get at the right angle for you too. I assume you've already gone out with a hex key and tried out the various states of discomfort.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Feeding the nation, or summat..


We are all rooting for you to keep us fed.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ouch, that sounds like new saddle time. It's a shame that SMP saddles don't work for you. They're a devil to get at the right angle for you too. I assume you've already gone out with a hex key and tried out the various states of discomfort.



Yeah, did all the various states of discomfort thing in the autumn back when I built the bike.  The SMP saddles are just a bit too wide and just a bit too padded. And I'm not a fan of the nose either, although my lady bits are quite happy thanks to the cut out, I must say.

Am going to bite the bullet and import a Charge Ladle from the US via the Bay of E.

There's a reason why I have one on my road bike and one on my hybrid.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Mar 2021)

There is a Wagtail walking on my barn roof.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's Lapsang Souchong.
> 
> My dad used to like it. Me? I couldn't get the appeal of tea that tasted like the bottom of dad's ashtray...


Indeed it's an odd tea but no more odd than a dog that resembles a fur hand muff.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> Popped to decathlon for some new bib shorts - the pad is wearing out on my others.


I was at Decathlon on Monday buying cartridges and a sigg bottle ripoff in grey to match my touring bike.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Mar 2021)

Crowd are a bit more lively tonight on the footy qualifier. Sound engineer must be in a good mood. He or she even managed to put some moderate booing in when the game went on while a Poland player was writhing about on the pitch. 
I would not last a match in that job, the temptation to slip a few seconds of Nuremberg rally sieg heiling in just to see if the viewers were paying attention would be too great for me. 
Maybe some vuvuzeler sounds would not result in a sacking. 
Sectarian chanting is probably definitely a sacking offence. I'd love to know what the production editor agrees on pre match regarding dubbing for a very quiet stadium.


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a great tit somewhere outside that's repeatedly singing the opening phrase of a Mozart piece but I can't remember which one. A symphony, I think.
> 
> Got it! Symphony No. 40. Imagine the repeated opening phrase again and again...




Probably from a ringtone.


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2021)

Feeling shattered, haven driven to Stratford and back. Lorries were not being gentlemen in the roadworks (where nothing was being done). There was a cyclist having a break in Stratford, with whom I discussed the weather.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a great tit somewhere outside that's repeatedly singing the opening phrase of a Mozart piece but I can't remember which one. A symphony, I think.
> 
> Got it! Symphony No. 40. Imagine the repeated opening phrase again and again...



I used to visit the Alexander brewery in Moss Side. Parking on site in the loading area by the brew house I was distracted by a reversing alarm. I stopped to have a 360° look around to check for a lorry but saw nothing moving. 
A man idling on the loading deck knew what it was and thought it funny that another sucker had fallen for the reversing tone bird. I was suitably amazed.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2021)

Bitsas for supper tonight. Finished off with some american style pancakes * doused in butter and maple syrup. 

Made with the leftover batter from the other night's apple fritters.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, did all the various states of discomfort thing in the autumn back when I built the bike.  The SMP saddles are just a bit too wide and just a bit too padded. And I'm not a fan of the nose either, although my lady bits are quite happy thanks to the cut out, I must say.
> 
> Am going to bite the bullet and import a Charge Ladle from the US via the Bay of E.
> 
> There's a reason why I have one on my road bike and one on my hybrid.


Showing as in stock here
https://www.rutlandcycling.com/dpt/pgr/charge-ladle-ladies-saddle__280814


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2021)

Oh, and I've been watching the footy.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Showing as in stock here
> https://www.rutlandcycling.com/dpt/pgr/charge-ladle-ladies-saddle__280814



Already looked there yesterday. Says product no longer available.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's Lapsang Souchong.
> 
> My dad used to like it. Me? I couldn't get the appeal of tea that tasted like the bottom of dad's ashtray...


You often tasted the bottom of ashtrays to be able to narrow it to one!


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> You often tasted the bottom of ashtrays to be able to narrow it to one!



My dad was a heavy smoker. Everything used to be redolent of fag ash


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Already looked there yesterday. Says product no longer available.


Showing 10+ in stock!
https://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/p...poon-saddle-limited-edition-blackgreen__98774


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2021)

Garden waste and recycling bins are both out ready for emptying tomorrow


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2021)

Evening all ! 
I bought some bits for the bike I'm doing up this morning . All seemed to be going well until this afternoon when I noticed that he cranks weren't at 180 degrees, they were about 5 degrees off.  The cranks have cotter pins.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Showing 10+ in stock!
> https://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/p...poon-saddle-limited-edition-blackgreen__98774



That's a spoon, not a ladle... That'll be like sitting on a knife for me!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (31 Mar 2021)

Just collected some scaffolding from a pal of mine. Looks very good stuff, all clicks together and will reach high enough for what I want. To be honest, I'd rather not spend the next few days going up and down it, but I had arranged to collect it and didn't want to back out.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's a spoon, not a ladle... That'll be like sitting on a knife for me!


Fair enough. Never had any real problems with a saddle, bar on exercise bikes where they tend to be too wide.


----------



## tyred (31 Mar 2021)

My local church was open for personal space, prayer and reflection so I went in for half an hour or so during my walk.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and I've been watching the footy.


Maguire goal woke me up just as I was nodding off.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Mar 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Just collected some scaffolding from a pal of mine. Looks very good stuff, all clicks together and will reach high enough for what I want. To be honest, I'd rather not spend the next few days going up and down it, but I had arranged to collect it and didn't want to back out.


You'll feel pleased with yourself when whatever jobs complete and it's time to take it down.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (31 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> You'll feel pleased with yourself when whatever jobs complete and it's time to take it down.


Oh definitely, it's just that I've injured my knee and don't want to go up and down the scaffolding, but I've got it now and guess I'll have to. I suppose with some planning I can minimise that. At least there are no high winds forecast!


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Mar 2021)

Oh jeezo! I skipped the local (French) news earlier. I just learned from ITV news at ten that there will be another confinement. I could live with the 6 o'clock curfew but. 
You people in blight take care, the end may be in sight, it ain't here.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Mar 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Oh definitely, it's just that I've injured my knee and don't want to go up and down the scaffolding, but I've got it now and guess I'll have to. I suppose with some planning I can minimise that. At least there are no high winds forecast!


Slow up, slow down. You aren't on the clock.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Maguire goal woke me up just as I was nodding off.



It wasn't the most entertaining of games.

Still, it's 3 points in the bag.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Oh jeezo! I skipped the local (French) news earlier. I just learned from ITV news at ten that there will be another confinement. I could live with the 6 o'clock curfew but.
> You people in blight take care, the end may be in sight, it ain't here.


Yes, I just saw that a new lockdown was starting on Saturday over there. Back to filling forms in before you dare to leave the house....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Maguire goal woke me up just as I was nodding off.


I just got to see that and about 5 minutes before. I got the impression that the commentators had already gone into a do-not-resuscitate mode before it happened. 

From the few minutes I saw, Poland looked far better than they used to.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Mar 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Evening all !
> I bought some bits for the bike I'm doing up this morning . All seemed to be going well until this afternoon when I noticed that he cranks weren't at 180 degrees, they were about 5 degrees off.  The cranks have cotter pins.


You have your work cut out for you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> There is a Wagtail walking on my barn roof.


Des ruisseaux?


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, I just saw that a new lockdown was starting on Saturday over there. Back to filling forms in before you dare to leave the house....


There's no end to it. I've not clapped eyes on my partner since late August.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> There's no end to it. I've not clapped eyes on my partner since late August.


I know, I haven't seen the grand kids for a whole season.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just got to see that and about 5 minutes before. I got the impression that the commentators had already gone into a do-not-resuscitate mode before it happened.
> 
> From the few minutes I saw, Poland looked far better than they used to.


Yes they did look good. Southgate must be in for a fitful night's sleep.


----------



## randynewmanscat (31 Mar 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know, I haven't seen the grand kids for a whole season.


It's been a very long pause for us all, too long for comfort.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> We are all rooting for you to keep us fed.


Shift finally finished. The nation has been fed..


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2021)

PPFDOTM NR


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, did all the various states of discomfort thing in the autumn back when I built the bike.  The SMP saddles are just a bit too wide and just a bit too padded. And I'm not a fan of the nose either, although my lady bits are quite happy thanks to the cut out, I must say.
> 
> Am going to bite the bullet and import a Charge Ladle from the US via the Bay of E.
> 
> There's a reason why I have one on my road bike and one on my hybrid.







Here's an odd looking saddle, in case the Charge Ladle doesn't work out....


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2021)

I always thought Charge saddles came from Great Britain.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I always thought Charge saddles came from Great Britain.



They do, but the Ladle (ladies' version of the Spoon) appears to be out of stock everywhere...


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2021)

I have just finished building an air filter. All these tiny and fiddly parts - my eyes have gone squiffy.

Time to celebrate the achievement with a nice  though


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> They do, but the Ladle (ladies' version of the Spoon) appears to be out of stock everywhere...


Manufacture seems to have stopped in 2019, second half.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2021)

Pinch punch 
And to celebrate it i did 13 miles earlier in the wind


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 581652
> Here's an odd looking saddle, in case the Charge Ladle doesn't work out....


What BATTERIES does it take? AA or AAA?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> What BATTERIES does it take? AA or AAA?


I was wondering if you had to plug them in ?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2021)

Morning .
It is grey and windy here .
My friend's alarm clock is loud . I've had to fit a new battery in it for him . I couldn't turn the b****y thing off! . I eventually found the tiny switch .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2021)

I'm sitting in the car somewhere near St Thomas' hospital but I can only wait here till 8.30, then I'm going to have to drive around in circles.


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Shift finally finished. The nation has been fed..


Back to work then, ze vor iz not over for you.


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm sitting in the car somewhere near St Thomas' hospital but I can only wait here till 8.30, then I'm going to have to drive around in circles.


Holding pattern?


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Apr 2021)

When I'm done with idling and finishing my coffee I'm going to mow lawns. My grass and my neighbours grass, 6,000M2 in total. 
I fitted €60 of cutters to the mower last month and asked my currently mower less bohemian neighbour to take a walk around to check for stones on his lawn.
Last year I cut his lawns while he was up north, took several scallops out of the cutters, I was livid. 
The day is either going to get better or get worse, it's all down to my neighbour.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering if you had to plug them in ?


And where!?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Back to work then, ze vor iz not over for you.


I've worked all the way through the lockdowns and cockups.. 
Remember the bog roll shortage? Well, it wasn't my fault


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> They do, but the Ladle (ladies' version of the Spoon) appears to be out of stock everywhere...



I had the same issue getting a Spoon in January. Really poor stock levels. Watch out for import duty.


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2021)

Sunshine but rather windy in Manchester.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2021)

Saltfish fritters for breakfast. They were a favour returned.

My lifetime habit of talking nonsense to complete strangers paid off this morning when the traffic warden let me park without paying. Oh, and I drove past Mundania Road!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> And where!?


Perhaps they have solar panels !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> When I'm done with idling and finishing my coffee I'm going to mow lawns. My grass and my neighbours grass, 6,000M2 in total.
> I fitted €60 of cutters to the mower last month and asked my currently mower less bohemian neighbour to take a walk around to check for stones on his lawn.
> Last year I cut his lawns while he was up north, took several scallops out of the cutters, I was livid.
> The day is either going to get better or get worse, it's all down to my neighbour.


Why not invest in a flock of sheep ?

We used to share one on Cyclechat but it disappeared . 


Warning ! This yarn may contain fake news !


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> What BATTERIES does it take? AA or AAA?


USB, maybe?


----------



## Speicher (1 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Holding pattern?



You are not supposed to drive and knit at the same time!


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2021)

Lost all upload speeds on BT today - causing my wife loads of issues. BT saying line is OK, so they have completely reset the hub, which means I've had to reset the wifi name back to the one we use and not the BT one. Still got crap speeds. They are phoning back later, and if no improvement, they will send a new hub.

Just stressing as the teens aren't happy nor is MrsF...


----------



## Speicher (1 Apr 2021)

Finally the house looks fairly tidy. Still sort of cluttered, but so much betterer than it has been over the last few months.

Now to improve the garden tidyness. 

Does anyone want some odd bricks? Four slabs? Two (extremely heavy) bags of sand? Fifty (six inch) black flower pots? 

I have dismantled and will now rebuild the log cabin.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2021)

Just retrieved our bins and the neighbors from the roadside seeing as they have been emptied


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Apr 2021)

It's hot and l am sitting in the sun watching my dogs trying to find shade . It occurs to me that perhaps they have more sense than l do. On the other hand the flatbread dough l have just made is rising nicely ...English its a strange language!


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2021)

Mild, overcast here chez Casa Reynard. The northerly breeze sure has a nip to it when away from the trees.

Had a kitchen morning; made a big pot of curried parsnip soup, have bashed tatties and veggies for later and I've sorted out the dough for some HCB. Oh, and I did a load of laundry.

Will be carrying on with kitchen duties after lunch.

And maybe get some more modelling done.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> I had the same issue getting a Spoon in January. Really poor stock levels. Watch out for import duty.



Yup... I looked. Takes it up to £45. 

Ouch.

Though what's the alternative?


----------



## raleighnut (1 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yup... I looked. Takes it up to £45.
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> Though what's the alternative?


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> It's hot and l am sitting in the sun watching my dogs trying to find shade . It occurs to me that perhaps they have more sense than l do. On the other hand the flatbread dough l have just made is rising nicely ...English its a strange language!


No stranger than any other!
Did you know Gaelic(Irish) has neither Yes or No in it.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> No stranger than any other!
> Did you know Gaelic(Irish) has neither Yes or No in it.


Maybe !


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Maybe !


Maybe you know that?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2021)

My freshly washed and waxed car looks really lovely covered in Saharan dust 😡


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2021)

BT Internet still limping on like a one legged millipede.

Now onto BT for the third time. They are sending an engineer on saturday, but it looks to be a local issue. Apparently, the local face-ache pages are full of people saying BT is down - well report it then ! Currently in a long queue on the telephone.


----------



## mybike (1 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Back to work then, ze vor iz not over for you.



There was a marked lack of tomatoes & peppers in the supermarket today.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2021)

mybike said:


> There was a marked lack of tomatoes & peppers in the supermarket today.



Mind, it'll be winter vegetables and stewing steak next week, given the way the weather is going. Not sure anyone is going to be wanting salads LOL


----------



## postman (1 Apr 2021)

On yesterday's walk,i lost my fave neck tube.Stars and stripes American flag,fell out of my back pocket.I cannot wear face masks the loops pull my hearing aids out.But all is not lost,today i have found not one but two cycling related neck tubes on e bay,i am a happy bunny.


----------



## mybike (1 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> On yesterday's walk,i lost my fave neck tube.Stars and stripes American flag,fell out of my back pocket.I cannot wear face masks the loops pull my hearing aids out.But all is not lost,today i have found not one but two cycling related neck tubes on e bay,i am a happy bunny.



Sounds to me as if you are exempt.


----------



## postman (1 Apr 2021)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 581709


Wow that has seen some action.XXXXXXL shorts have sat on that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> On yesterday's walk,i lost my fave neck tube.Stars and stripes American flag,fell out of my back pocket.I cannot wear face masks the loops pull my hearing aids out.But all is not lost,today i have found not one but two cycling related neck tubes on e bay,i am a happy bunny.


There are round the neck ones. The ones I've got were made by justlush.co.uk and I've yet to lose one. When you're safe, they just hang down keeping your adam's apple warm.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2021)

Well 4 days off as of 32 minutes ago


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2021)

I have sorted my cranks out , I had one of the cotter pins round the wrong way.
I have also been doing some woodwork on our garden seat. It has been cold out there despite the sunshine .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I have sorted my cranks out , I had one of the cotter pins round the wrong way.
> I have also been doing some woodwork on our garden seat. It has been cold out there despite the sunshine .


Cotter pins are the devil's work. They're wrong either way round.*

*You'd never believe I had a nightmare with one many years ago....


----------



## DCLane (1 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yup... I looked. Takes it up to £45.
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> Though what's the alternative?



I'm presuming you have a search set up on eBay already?


----------



## oldwheels (1 Apr 2021)

mybike said:


> There was a marked lack of tomatoes & peppers in the supermarket today.


I have not seen peppers for weeks if not months now. I assumed there was a supply problem somewhere. There are a few tomatoes. Our local coop is pretty much at the end of the chain and since it is not easy to go elsewhere they just do not bother.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well 4 days off as of 32 minutes ago


off what? the bike? work?


----------



## rockyroller (1 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> It's hot and l am sitting in the sun watching my dogs trying to find shade


hot?!?!?????


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> hot?!?!?????


Well not really hot for this part of France but still 27-30 c today💥


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> off what? the bike? work?


Work thankfully , 4 bikes all lined up ready to go so if need be could ride a different one every day


----------



## rockyroller (1 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Well not really hot for this part of France but still 27-30 c today💥


wow! jealous! time to ride shirtless!


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> When I'm done with idling and finishing my coffee I'm going to mow lawns. My grass and my neighbours grass, 6,000M2 in total.
> I fitted €60 of cutters to the mower last month and asked my currently mower less bohemian neighbour to take a walk around to check for stones on his lawn.
> Last year I cut his lawns while he was up north, took several scallops out of the cutters, I was livid.
> The day is either going to get better or get worse, it's all down to my neighbour.


I'll answer my own post, the day got much worse. 
After it became obvious that walking his lawns to check for stones had slipped him by I told my neighbour I would get back to him when he was less busy and had done what I asked of him. 
With time to kill I brought my shop early by a day and asked another hapless (car being repaired) fool if he wanted to join me for grocery shopping. 
Yes he did but could we stop at the Brico for some vinyl glue and bits of ironmongery. 
After the Brico we arrived at Lidl. Oh no says my friend. I did not see that he had brought his 1L tub of whatever water soluble possibly latex based glue into the cabin rather than the dirty plastic crate in the boot. 
I looked down into the passenger footwell at a small pond of cream coloured gloop. 
He is still alive and has all of his limbs but he sorely taxed me today. 
Ladies and gentlemen when you purchase noxious, dangerous, smelly, sticky, ruinous products ALWAYS check the lid, top, whatever before putting such in your vehicle or someone else's vehicle.


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well 4 days off as of 32 minutes ago


Less than 4 days now.


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Well not really hot for this part of France but still 27-30 c today💥


26° here but I didn't notice it after 12:10, that's when I became angry.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Less than 4 days now.



Still 4 days on my calendar


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Still 4 days on my calendar


Barrack room lawyer!


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I have not seen peppers for weeks if not months now. I assumed there was a supply problem somewhere. There are a few tomatoes. Our local coop is pretty much at the end of the chain and since it is not easy to go elsewhere they just do not bother.


You're not missing much, the ones I bought last week are red and contain some water, that was about it.


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> off what? the bike? work?


The last one I think.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2021)

He's hiding again !


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Lost all upload speeds on BT today - causing my wife loads of issues. BT saying line is OK, so they have completely reset the hub, which means I've had to reset the wifi name back to the one we use and not the BT one. Still got crap speeds. They are phoning back later, and if no improvement, they will send a new hub.
> 
> Just stressing as the teens aren't happy nor is MrsF...


Internet outage mutinies are becoming more common, invest in a cutlass to keep order.


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I have sorted my cranks out , I had one of the cotter pins round the wrong way.
> I have also been doing some woodwork on our garden seat. It has been cold out there despite the sunshine .


Bonus! Did not have your work cut out for you after all.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2021)

Earlier today I peeled the carcass of the chicken I cooked t'other day. The large bits of meat went into a tupperware and into the fridge for lunchtime sammiches. The carcass and jelly is earmarked for cock-a-leekie, and the pickings made their way into tonight's supper.

Chicken in a tarragon & mushroom sauce, mashed potatoes and steamed green beans. Happy Reynard with a full belly


----------



## tyred (1 Apr 2021)

The lift is knackered again. I had to carry a hefty '90s mountain bike with a longflap saddle bag stuffed with shopping up two flights of stairs


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> The lift is knackered again. I had to carry a hefty '90s mountain bike with a longflap saddle bag stuffed with shopping up two flights of stairs


I lived on a 4th floor without a lift for over 20 years. Carrying the bike, fine; carrying the shopping, fine; both together....aargh!


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> The lift is knackered again. I had to carry a hefty '90s mountain bike with a longflap saddle bag stuffed with shopping up two flights of stairs





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I lived on a 4th floor without a lift for over 20 years. Carrying the bike, fine; carrying the shopping, fine; both together....aargh!


Look on the bright side, you get to ride them down the stairs.
Test your brakes.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2021)

He has just strolled in as though nothing was up !


----------



## tyred (1 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I lived on a 4th floor without a lift for over 20 years. Carrying the bike, fine; carrying the shopping, fine; both together....aargh!


It's amazing the difference the weight on the bike makes. 

When I stayed in a hostel in Oban a few years ago they were insistent that I stored my bike in their store on the second floor so I had bike, panniers full of luggage, handlebar bag, tent and sleeping mat to carry up stairs and after 70 odd miles in lumpy terrain. I slept well that night.


----------



## postman (1 Apr 2021)

I am very pleased with myself tonight.I decided to factory reset this tablet.It has been doing my head in.Slow,jumpy freezing changing on its own.So I a for of temper after another freeze,I went to setting and tapped very hard in frustration,off it went after a prompt.Glad to say it is working like a dream now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> He has just strolled in as though nothing was up !


Nonchalance is a cat's middle name, after all....


----------



## raleighnut (2 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> No stranger than any other!
> Did you know Gaelic(Irish) has neither Yes or No in it.


Mebbe


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2021)

Right awake and not too windy so off to get some miles in


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Evening all !
> I bought some bits for the bike I'm doing up this morning . All seemed to be going well until this afternoon when I noticed that he cranks weren't at 180 degrees, they were about 5 degrees off.  The cranks have cotter pins.


Thinking about this, do you mean the cranks are off when the cotter pins are fitted? If so, could it be because both pins are fitted in the same way? They should be fitted in opposite directions. I fit them so the pin comes up when the pedal is forward. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2021)

I used to have a flat on the 4th floor overlooking the sea on Cliftonville clifftops. I was refitting the kitchen and had to carry a 4 metre worktop up on my own (as all my friends were not around to help.. Obv!) 
It was a real struggle, I can tell you!! 
How pleased, on a scale of 1 to 10 do you think I was when it was the wrong way round to fit and there was no way of turning it round the right way... 
Back down with it, turn it round then lug it back up again 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2021)

A slightly easier job this morning.. 
I have refitted the plug to the end of the chain in the bathroom sink. 
💪


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I used to have a flat on the 4th floor overlooking the sea on Cliftonville clifftops. I was refitting the kitchen and had to carry a 4 metre worktop up on my own (as all my friends were not around to help.. Obv!)
> It was a real struggle, I can tell you!!
> How pleased, on a scale of 1 to 10 do you think I was when it was the wrong way round to fit and there was no way of turning it round the right way...
> Back down with it, turn it round then lug it back up again 😂


I was out riding once and got flagged down by an elderly gent. He was having a granite top delivered and the guys needed some help unloading it as it was so heavy. I helped them unload it off the lorry and put it in his garage, where I saw an old bike lying around and ended up buying the bike from him!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Apr 2021)

Got the scaffolding up yesterday, took a couple of hours as I was careful to level and tighten everything up properly. Did one window (I have four to do). Was terrified the first time I went up, but it got better later on. Ridiculous really, it is pretty stable. Onwards, and quite literally upwards!


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2021)

Day off today but work tomorrow, followed by train to Stuttgart. This means I need to be ready to go to Stuttgart today, even though I'm going tomorrow.

Reading that back, I think it's a "Classic" paragraph if ever I saw one.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2021)

Good Friday Morning peeps!

The kitten has been fed and is now somewhere in the house . 
He is silent apart from purring and he can sneak by you without you noticing him do it .
He spotted a big black cat in his garden! It is actually a dark chocolate brown . He doesn't like other cats messing about with him. Georgie rushed to his cat flap to keep an eye on him, then the French windows and finally our front window .
I find it curious that most cats use our garden path as their route. Even next door's cat uses it when she could use a short cut through her own garden .


Tail End Charlie said:


> Thinking about this, do you mean the cranks are off when the cotter pins are fitted? If so, could it be because both pins are fitted in the same way? They should be fitted in opposite directions. I fit them so the pin comes up when the pedal is forward. Hope this makes sense.


Yes . It is finally sorted now. It looked a bit strange at the time but the non drive side crank wouldn't let the pin in from the other direction . It turned out to be some very hard grease in there .


----------



## tyred (2 Apr 2021)

Beautiful day out.

Can't wait for four o' clock when I am allowed out to play.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2021)

How did I do that ?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> I was out riding once and got flagged down by an elderly gent. He was having a granite top delivered and the guys needed some help unloading it as it was so heavy. I helped them unload it off the lorry and put it in his garage, where I saw an old bike lying around and ended up buying the bike from him!


That's Karma for you 😎


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2021)

When cleaning out the litter tray the kitten comes along to watch. He seems to think that I enjoy doing it as as soon as I finished he uses it again !


----------



## DCLane (2 Apr 2021)

I didn't realise it was a Bank Holiday today. Completely forgot!

That's what being at home for 95% of the time for the past 13 months has done to me


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Right awake and not too windy so off to get some miles in


Home now


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2021)

My, it's chilly out there! But that's the weekend's curry vegetables fetched.


----------



## postman (2 Apr 2021)

Mrs P still at her parents.Fil came home yesterday,not sure what is going on yet.So i am the domestic godess today.Bed changed,cleaning,mind you i have always been the domestic godess for the past thirty years.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Day off today but work tomorrow, followed by train to Stuttgart. This means I need to be ready to go to Stuttgart today, even though I'm going tomorrow.
> 
> Reading that back, I think it's a "Classic" paragraph if ever I saw one.


T'ain't, I've never been to Stuttgart.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> T'ain't, I've never been to Stuttgart.


Classic response!


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Classic response!


Who else were you expecting?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Who else were you expecting?


Good point.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> T'ain't, I've never been to Stuttgart.


But it is the duck capitol of the world. And rice as well, I believe.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> But it is the duck capitol of the world. And rice as well, I believe.


You saying it might be worth me going?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You saying it might be worth me going?


Yes, although it may be quite a long trip, and I think you may have to change planes a couple of times.
Dublin to Chicago. Chicago to Little Rock, thence to Stuttgart by land transport, about 50 mi.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2021)

I believe both Ernest Hemingway and Clark Gable hunted ducks there, a good while ago.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, although it may be quite a long trip, and I think you may have to change planes a couple of times.
> Dublin to Chicago. Chicago to Little Rock, thence to Stuttgart by land transport, about 50 mi.


Bring a bike then!

How far from O'Hare airport?
There's direct flights from Manchester, this side.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2021)

About 700 miles, but flying into Atlanta may be easier, only 500 miles.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> About 700 miles, but flying into Atlanta may be easier, only 500 miles.


Why were you sending me to Chicago then, with Atlanta being closer.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Grey and chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

But I have just taken a dozen HCB out of the oven and glazed them. I am tempted to crack a window open and let the aroma waft out. Just to annoy the neighbours, like...  

Other than that, just plan on having a quiet day as I don't have to worry about sorting out tomorrow's święconka - traditional Polish Easter basket filled with comestibles.

But I do need to find my bag of curtain wire. I can't find it in any of the obvious places. I have a plan for the Higman's exhaust, you see...


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2021)

Musical question.... 
There was a pop song, possibly about 30 or 40 years ago (maybe) that was a lady all geisha'd up singing a Japaneseish song on Top of the Flops. Turns out she was a housewife from Glasgow. 
Who was she, and what was the song? 🤔 
MrsPete needs to know this for some obscure reason...


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Musical question....
> There was a pop song, possibly about 30 or 40 years ago (maybe) that was a lady all geisha'd up singing a Japaneseish song on Top of the Flops. Turns out she was a housewife from Glasgow.
> Who was she, and what was the song? 🤔
> MrsPete needs to know this for some obscure reason...



Was it this one?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Was it this one?



That's it! MrsPete thanks you!
Happy wife, happy life....

And thanks from me, too


----------



## rockyroller (2 Apr 2021)

Wifey bought me a bike cover. it's coming today. so excited to leave a bike outside if the weather won't be severe. I usually put them away right after ea. ride


----------



## rockyroller (2 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Stuttgart today


wutz there? holiday? family?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wutz there? holiday? family?



My family are still there: I moved to Freiburg because of work and I visit on weekends and holidays.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Can I tempt anyone?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2021)

In a Wattsapp call with Beautiful Daughter: she's _incredibly _excited because she's discovered she can use an earpiece with the phone.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> T'ain't, I've never been to Stuttgart.



Not for want of invitations.


----------



## Ripple (2 Apr 2021)

Stepped on a rusty nail yesterday at work. It went through the sole of safety shoe and 2 insoles as if they were made of butter. 

And between toes. 
Lucky.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Ripple said:


> Stepped on a rusty nail yesterday at work. It went through the sole of safety shoe and 2 insoles as if they were made of butter.
> 
> And between toes.
> Lucky.


Buy a lottery ticket, fast!


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2021)

Ripple said:


> Stepped on a rusty nail yesterday at work. It went through the sole of safety shoe and 2 insoles as if they were made of butter.
> 
> And between toes.
> Lucky.



Very.

I was rather surprised some years ago to find that not all safety shoes have a metal sole. I had to fight to get one with a metal sole from my employer on the basis I wasn't about to walk through a pallet workshop with the floor strewn with splinters and nails without them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> In a Wattsapp call with Beautiful Daughter: she's _incredibly _excited because she's discovered she can use an earpiece with the phone.



Now she needs the bog.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not for want of invitations.


You'd not be there, if I were to set off now, when I arrived. Assuming I set off now, you'd be elsewhere.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now she needs the bog.


Have to ask, how will that be used with a phone, wired or Bluetooth?


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> But it is the duck capitol of the world. And rice as well, I believe.


Are they farmed ducks or ones that need one of these to obtain them? 





Not to be a xenophobe but with all that rice and the ducks too is it not strange that it has a German name and not a Chinese one?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2021)

Mozart is somewhere up a nearby tree.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'd not be there, if I were to set off now, when I arrived. Assuming I set off now, you'd be elsewhere.



Obviously. So don't set off now.

Honestly, do I have to think of everything?


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Obviously. So don't set of now.
> 
> Honestly, do I have to think of everything?


How would I know when I need to go though?


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> I am very pleased with myself tonight.I decided to factory reset this tablet.It has been doing my head in.Slow,jumpy freezing changing on its own.So I a for of temper after another freeze,I went to setting and tapped very hard in frustration,off it went after a prompt.Glad to say it is working like a dream now.


Was it a Google flavoured tablet? If it was did you have a moment of fear when you went to retrieve the backup? 
I know I did.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

My tea has gone cold.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> My tea has gone cold.


Supup whilst waiting don't kettle to boil.


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Apr 2021)

I saw a smartly dressed bloke leaving the vets clinic today. 
He was wearing a tie with a horses head embroidered on it (he was wearing other clothes too). 
For reasons I could not begin to explain it was the funniest thing I have seen in a while. 
I do live a sheltered life so my expectations for humour are not high.


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> My tea has gone cold.


My 2nd cup also went cold, about 9 hours ago.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

I have a cat covered in cobwebs trying to purr her way out of trouble...


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a cat covered in cobwebs trying to purr her way out of trouble...


One of mine starts biffing them if he bumps into them. The old sick one backs up and looks confused when he does.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> One of mine starts biffing them if he bumps into them. The old sick one backs up and looks confused when he does.



Awh LOL

Lexi just walks straight through them. 

I suspect she squeezed into the gap under the stairs judging by what I had to remove from her whiskers...


----------



## Jenkins (2 Apr 2021)

The definition of pointless - working late shift over the Easter weekend when Felixstowe Port is effectively closed down. 

On the bright side, I have a Chromebook for watching stuff on, free Wi-Fi, a couple of magazines & I'm not paying for the heating & lighting,


----------



## rockyroller (2 Apr 2021)

haven't seen my parents in 5? months. gonna drive 200 miles across 3 states to see them for an hour tomorrow. Mom just txted me a shopping list cuz I offered. oh man, I'm gonna have to start now, then again when I reach their neighborhood for the perishables. not complaining, just really surprised at the massiveness of it all. I wish they didn't have kids so young, cuz then I'd be younger now


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Can I tempt anyone?
> 
> View attachment 581951


Your trebuchet or mine? 🤔 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2021)

I'm in Leamington Spa.. I didn't see Spa Cycles on the way in 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> The definition of pointless - working late shift over the Easter weekend when Felixstowe Port is effectively closed down.
> 
> On the bright side, I have a Chromebook for watching stuff on, free Wi-Fi, a couple of magazines & I'm not paying for the heating & lighting,



And a good supply of snacks, I trust?


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Not exactly mundane, but I've just seen a Muntjac doe and her stripy spotty fawn bimble past my dining room window. Little 'un was imbibing on the milk bar, putting some right welly into sucking on those teats.

And Mr Buck Rodgers is there too (my name for the buck whose territory this is), snacking on the new leaves of my roses.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Your trebuchet or mine? 🤔 😂



Hmm...


----------



## Old jon (2 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Leamington Spa.. I didn't see Spa Cycles on the way in 🤷‍♂️



'Cos Spa Cycles is north of Boston (Spa), maybe??


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Apr 2021)

For me, not mundane at all - it was fantastic getting back to coaching tonight after months of nothing. Great to see all the kids again. I can't wait for next week's session!


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2021)

Internet is still a bag of peanuts here. Can't connect directly, so I've installed a VPN on my daughter's PC so she can game, and I'm running VPN just for internet. Netflix works on the TV, but is slow as the upload is jittery - works for streaming but not for general web use - you can get a 'data request through, but nothing sustained.

Loads of complaints locally on the face ache page. BT, SKY, Plus Net etc, all use openreach. Even twittered open reach to tell them it's a local issue, not my equipment. BT engineer coming tomorrow.

I'll take my laptop out to the front garden to show him what's happening. If a VPN can work, it's not the local equipment.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> And a good supply of snacks, I trust?


Custard creams, chocolate digestives & a pack of cheese & onion crisps, all consumed as afters to an Aldi Chicken Arribiata ping meal.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2021)

Been a good day chez Biggs


----------



## Tail End Charlie (2 Apr 2021)

After two evenings without the wood stove being lit, it's now pumping the heat out again.


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2021)

Green house moved through 90 degrees. Had to go buy a hot air gun, the putty was rock solid as we had to remove 3/4 of the glass to 'turn it' under the 'bosses' orders. Done...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Custard creams, chocolate digestives & a pack of cheese & onion crisps, all consumed as afters to an Aldi Chicken Arribiata ping meal.


I had one of those Chicken Arriabiata Aldi meals the other day. They're actually not bad, I reckon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2021)

Oh, and minimum winnings from Ernie this month. Better than no winnings, I suppose.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Lovely supper of steamed salmon, buttered new potatoes and a salad.


----------



## fossyant (2 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Green house moved through 90 degrees. Had to go buy a hot air gun, the putty was rock solid as we had to remove 3/4 of the glass to 'turn it' under the 'bosses' orders. Done...



It was an all day job, and I have 'caught the sun' on my face.


----------



## postman (2 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Was it a Google flavoured tablet? If it was did you have a moment of fear when you went to retrieve the backup?
> I know I did.


Amazon Fire Tablet 8th generation whatever that means.Got to say I did hit the start procedure in a fit of temper.But my thinking was what is the worst I could do.If it's breaking up I will have to get another tablet,and not Amazon.So off I went,and it's running superbly.I was going to get a Lenovo from PC World,if I had killed it.Not happy with Amazon,it's weird I go looking for stuff to buy shoes,neck tubes,tablets and for days after advert after advert comes along.


----------



## tyred (2 Apr 2021)

Lift still hasn't been repaired.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why were you sending me to Chicago then, with Atlanta being closer.


Because I figured you would fly, or take the train.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Tail End Charlie said:


> After two evenings without the wood stove being lit, it's now pumping the heat out again.


You're saying it's cold!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Are they farmed ducks or ones that need one of these to obtain them?
> View attachment 581969
> 
> Not to be a xenophobe but with all that rice and the ducks too is it not strange that it has a German name and not a Chinese one?


Wild ducks, you shoot them, but not with a gun to kill 90 birds at once.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> haven't seen my parents in 5? months. gonna drive 200 miles across 3 states to see them for an hour tomorrow. Mom just txted me a shopping list cuz I offered. oh man, I'm gonna have to start now, then again when I reach their neighborhood for the perishables. not complaining, just really surprised at the massiveness of it all. I wish they didn't have kids so young, cuz then I'd be younger now


You've got little states Down East, though. Our county is the size of Rhode Island.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Time for a nice


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2021)

Fish, chips, coleslaw, etc. for dinner, Easter on Sunday. Our bosses got us all little bundt cakes today.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Will I be...


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wild ducks, you shoot them, but not with a gun to kill 90 birds at once.
> View attachment 582023


I'd still miss if I were to use that thing. The ducks are safe


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

The first person...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

To post...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

On...


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Will I be...


Yes


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Page...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

6000?


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Yes?


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Maybe?


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Not yet...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Drat...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Still not?


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Come on...


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> To post...


I said yes!!


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

*whistle*


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2021)

Hey, we're at 6,000 pages of mundanity , again.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

it's like waiting...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

For a bus...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

And waiting...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

And waiting


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

And still waiting


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

This is bonkers...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

The universe


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Is having


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Far too much


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Fun at my expense...


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> For a bus...


And three turn up together?


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Still not yet


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Inevitably @classic33


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

dum de dum de dum...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Still not...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

*sigh*


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

I still need that  though


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Still not...


Here!


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

But I shall wait


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Till i have cracked it...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Or not...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

It's a bit Waiting for Godot, isn't it?


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

But should i give up?


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

No, I won't...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

I shall carry on...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Until I get this...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

The suspense is palpable


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Although Madam Poppy is distinctly unamused


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

And still I wait...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

This is nuts.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2021)

What are you waiting for?


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

And so, apparently am I...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> What are you waiting for?



To be the first person to post on page 6000


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

Damn bloody thing wouldn't refresh on me... Oops... 

I am officially quite mad.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> To be the first person to post on page 6000


It isn't, though


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2021)

And you were the person first to be on page 6,000 some minutes ago.


Reynard said:


> Will I be...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2021)

As i said, I've totally lost the plot...


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2021)

And this thread was split, first at 1,111 pages (4 aces) and again at 2,495 pages.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> But should i give up?


Yes!


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> And you were the person first to be on page 6,000 some minutes ago.


She didn't believe me, when I told her.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> This is nuts.


This is nuts!
You sure on that part?


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> This is nuts!
> You sure on that part?



Well, I've still got half a sack of walnuts. If anything is classed as nutty, then that surely is


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2021)

Anyways, I have a  and I have found my bag with random bits of curtain wire.

I can build me an exhaust system tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I have a  and I have found my bag with random bits of curtain wire.
> 
> I can build me an exhaust system tomorrow.


Don't confuse your two bags!


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2021)

I got home from work this evening and noticed that the calendar in the kitchen was still showing March so I turned it on to April. I now have to get an emergency card for one of my step nieces birthday on Saturday.

That will have to wait until late morning as I have an earlier booking slot at the local recycling centre to dispose of 10 black sacks of grass, lavender, fuschia & bush clippings, plus a further large bundle of fuschia stalks & a couple of small branches cut from an overhanging tree.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I got home from work this evening and noticed that the calendar in the kitchen was still showing March so I turned it on to April. I now have to get an emergency card for one of my step nieces birthday on *Saturday.*
> 
> That will have to wait until late morning as I have an earlier booking slot at the local recycling centre to dispose of 10 black sacks of grass, lavender, fuschia & bush clippings, plus a further large bundle of fuschia stalks & a couple of small branches cut from an overhanging tree.


That'll be today then?


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> That'll be today then?


Oh yes - must go to bed soon with the early (for me) start. That's the problem with not getting home from work until 11pm


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't confuse your two bags!



I don't think curtain wire would make terribly good tea...


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2021)

Anyways, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I don't think curtain wire would make terribly good tea...


Nor would walnuts!


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, off to bed go I.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Speicher (3 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> Lift still hasn't been repaired.



Is the situation escalating?

What steps will they take to ensure this doesn't happen again?


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Apr 2021)

Testing,testing 123.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Apr 2021)

Just another photo posting experiment.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Apr 2021)

Still testing.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2021)

Time for me and Dave to get a few miles in .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2021)

I'm surprised nobody pointed out that we'd reached the 90,000th post on here....
Anyhow, I've run a bath. My big toenails need a good soak before they will succumb to the scissors.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2021)

Morning .
It is grey here this morning .
It seems like owning a tail is great fun .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2021)

I was thinking about the film The Graduate and wondered if Dustin Hoffman ever made it up with the outlaws ?


----------



## Tribansman (3 Apr 2021)

My portion of corn flakes this morning weighed 75g, _exactly _the same as yesterday.

Mind blown.


----------



## DCLane (3 Apr 2021)

Off to Cheshire over the next 3 days - with no staying over due to restrictions. Son no. 2's got a team camp, the first since February last year except for a team selection day in August, on Sat/Sun and then a TT on Monday.

So if you're over there and see a pile of JRC Shutt Ridley's Junior male riders bombing about he _should_ be somewhere with them


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I'm not paying for the heating & lighting,


There once was a man who presented the weather forecast on the TV. He nursed pints of mild in my local during the winter to save on heating his home, he actually told me that. 
For almost three years he got to save even more on his bills.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wild ducks, you shoot them, but not with a gun to kill 90 birds at once.
> View attachment 582023


There was me thinking the main plank of the American economic miracle was productivity. 
I could do with a gun like that though, for the cuckoo infestation in the nearby forest.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> Amazon Fire Tablet 8th generation whatever that means.Got to say I did hit the start procedure in a fit of temper.But my thinking was what is the worst I could do.If it's breaking up I will have to get another tablet,and not Amazon.So off I went,and it's running superbly.I was going to get a Lenovo from PC World,if I had killed it.Not happy with Amazon,it's weird I go looking for stuff to buy shoes,neck tubes,tablets and for days after advert after advert comes along.


My partners favourite gripe when we chat on the phone. 
I usually flush the browsers on my gadgets when I get sick of seeing images of sprag clutches and Haskel pumps so that I can enjoy the surprise of random adverts for trilby hats and video games. 
YouTube is spectacularly weird, sometimes I get served French ads, sometimes English.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> There was me thinking the main plank of the American economic miracle was productivity.
> I could do with a gun like that though, for the cuckoo infestation in the nearby forest.


Are the cuckoos menacing ''host'' species?


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are the cuckoos menacing ''host'' species?


 I don't know but they do have form for it, so yes they will be. 
They are currently menacing me. Today I have a duet to serenade me. Fat pigeon in a nearby tree vs cuckoo hiding from potentially angry gun toting humans in the forest. They sound weirdly similar, one goes cuck--oo, the other oo---ooh. Different voices and inflection but equally annoying.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I don't know but they do have form for it, so yes they will be.
> They are currently menacing me. Today I have a duet to serenade me. Fat pigeon in a nearby tree vs cuckoo hiding from potentially angry gun toting humans in the forest. They sound weirdly similar, one goes cuck--oo, the other oo---ooh. Different voices and inflection but equally annoying.


As it's a French cuckoo it's only saying hello. Or do you also shoot when people say _coucou _to you?


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> A mundane question, folks.
> 
> View attachment 572605
> 
> ...


Jeezo! I missed this one. If you cut it then it will reward you with the most vigorous growth from everywhere below the cut. 
I would get rid when you can. A nice Acer or other tame replacement, maybe a trained cherry tree. 
Quick, cheap and dirty is felling it to a stump and drilling the top and fill the holes with raw glyphosate periodically. It'll die eventually and start to rot, dig it out then. 
Or find someone with the smallest mini excavator and sort it in an afternoon.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> As it's a French cuckoo it's only saying hello. Or do you also shoot when people say _coucou _to you?


Shoot from the mouth if they turn up saying that when they said they would be round at 10 and turn up at 11:15 for sure.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2021)

Amazing ! 2 Saturdays in a row ! 
Yesterday was Saturday and another one today !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Amazing ! 2 Saturdays in a row !
> Yesterday was Saturday and another one today !


You too? I spent the whole of yesterday thinking it was Saturday. I think it was because all the workmen were absent and it was quiet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2021)

Fast cars and Imperial College - this Guardian article made me think of you, @Reynard - https://www.theguardian.com/busines...esla-rival-who-wants-to-save-the-planet-lucid


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2021)

Well it's grey but dry outside. 
Second day off and 72 miles covered


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

Speicher said:


> Is the situation escalating?
> 
> What steps will they take to ensure this doesn't happen again?


They take the steps he'll not get out/in!


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm surprised nobody pointed out that we'd reached the 90,000th post on here....
> Anyhow, I've run a bath. My big toenails need a good soak before they will succumb to the scissors.


Someone trying too hard to reach Page 6,000 and not realising they'd actually passed it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Someone trying too hard to reach Page 6,000 and not realising they'd actually passed it.


Traumatic Post Stress Disorder, isn't it.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Jeezo! I missed this one. If you cut it then it will reward you with the most vigorous growth from everywhere below the cut.
> I would get rid when you can. A nice Acer or other tame replacement, maybe a trained cherry tree.
> Quick, cheap and dirty is felling it to a stump and drilling the top and fill the holes with raw glyphosate periodically. It'll die eventually and start to rot, dig it out then.
> Or find someone with the smallest mini excavator and sort it in an afternoon.









The area to the left is where it used to be..
A chainsaw, goggles, gloves and a hatchet sorted it out in half a day!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2021)

Looks like it could be a nice day today, 3c, so I guess the Blackberry Winter ends today.


----------



## Speicher (3 Apr 2021)

Mr Bremium Ponds decided to give me £75 this month. £25 has gone to Kiva. Loans that change lives | Kiva 

Kiva has been mentionned in this thread before, but I like people to know it exists, if they are feeling generous.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2021)

Overcast and chilly here chez Casa Reynard, but the sun is trying his best to shine.

Having a quiet day just pootling around doing stuff that needs doing. Had hoped to go out on the bike, but my sit bones are still ridiculously sore after their encounter with a saddle apparently made by Torquemada.

Apologies for yesterday folks xxx  Feel like a right doofus today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Apr 2021)

Brass Monkeys are losing their balls out there 🥶


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2021)

£25 from Ernie this month 👍🏼


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2021)

Mundane domestic news.. 
1: One of the PG Tips T bags had a hole in it and has covered all the other bags with tea dust.. 

2: Upon opening a Power ball dishwasher tablet, I discovered that it had _No _red ball! 

3: I bought three new car sponges as the old ones were very tatty. 

4: The water in the vase of daffodils has been changed.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2021)

Take away for tea


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2021)

I have a  and a buttered HCB

I have made an engine "block" and a 4-1 collector for an exhaust.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> £25 from Ernie this month 👍🏼


None for me


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks like it could be a nice day today, 3c, so I guess the Blackberry Winter ends today.


Up next, the Locust Winter.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2021)

I just cycled past the Kill the Bill protesters outside parliament. It all seemed cheerful enough but I do wish they wouldn't dance on the cycle paths. It's hard to know what line to take.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Take away for tea


What a great choice dish 201 was


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just cycled past the Kill the Bill protesters outside parliament. It all seemed cheerful enough but I do wish they wouldn't dance on the cycle paths. It's hard to know what line to take.


Easy,
Straight Down The Middle

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XDkV_41qEVM


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Easy,
> Straight Down The Middle
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XDkV_41qEVM



That's the line I wanted to take. But couldn't.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's the line I wanted to take. But couldn't.


Remember, the highway code says take a straight line, not weaving in an out of obstacles on the roadside.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Apr 2021)

My car sat-nav automatically updated itself earlier, never seen that before? Either that or its busted.





'That's as cool as the programmable washing machine', I mused to myself, heading west on the M56.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2021)

Tip run done
Shopping done
Birthday card purchased & delivered
Bookcase taken apart
5 Hours at work survived, just 3 more to do.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2021)

2nd tip run now booked. As a result of having a clearout during lockdown 1 and buying 2 new bookcases this week, I have 4 redundant bookcases and a storage unit which have now been dismantled and need to be disposed of.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Easy,
> Straight Down The Middle
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XDkV_41qEVM



What's Harry Enfield doing there ?


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2021)

I have fed the cats. Soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> What a great choice dish 201 was



And what was dish 201?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> And what was dish 201?


My tea


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> And what was dish 201?



It was spicy and hot chicken with cashew nuts 

So all take away don't use the same menu then ?


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2021)

More work on greenhouse. One side now can have veggies planted straight into the ground (removed the flagstones). Levelled the other flagstones and put the greenhouse on a timber base. Glass in 3 sides, just need to get 12 new panes as we lost about 3 refitting - cracked on clipping the little spring clips in place. To be expected. MrsF painted the shelves and the 'potting table'.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2021)

The second half of Arsenal v Liverpool made for painful listening.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> The second half of Arsenal v Liverpool made for painful listening.


I'm trying to keep some distance from fandom. Leeds had just squandered a one goal lead against Sheffield United when I decided to go out for a ride. And when I checked the scores again, Sheffield had just gifted the game with an own goal. Today's distance was around 8 miles. Not far but it did the trick and I came home with a tailwind. (Mostly.)


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You too? I spent the whole of yesterday thinking it was Saturday. I think it was because all the workmen were absent and it was quiet.


It's strange but I noticed there is always a day in the day here unless you are French. They take a day off days for Sunday.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Apr 2021)

It's definitely time for bed. Channel surfing the TV led me to the deeply unfunny 21st century grotesque Clarkson using up the jokes that Ross rejected.
Jez and Nick Van Hoogstraten have something in common but old Nick is articulate and funny.


----------



## Tribansman (3 Apr 2021)

Tomorrow is Sunday and it's forecast to be a sunny day. So a sunny day Sunday. I have a nice frozen dessert in the fridge, which may well end up being a sunny day Sunday sundae.

Wild.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Tomorrow is Sunday and it's forecast to be a sunny day. So a sunny day Sunday. I have a nice frozen dessert in the fridge, which may well end up being a sunny day Sunday sundae.
> 
> Wild.


No, Tomorrow will be Today, and what you know now as Today will be Yesterday.


----------



## Tribansman (3 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> No, Tomorrow will be Today, and what you know now as Today will be Yesterday.


Nope Tomorrow Never Dies


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Nope Tomorrow Never Dies


Never arrives either.


----------



## mybike (3 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> haven't seen my parents in 5? months. gonna drive 200 miles across 3 states to see them for an hour tomorrow. Mom just txted me a shopping list cuz I offered. oh man, I'm gonna have to start now, then again when I reach their neighborhood for the perishables. not complaining, just really surprised at the massiveness of it all. I wish they didn't have kids so young, cuz then I'd be younger now



I know that feeling.


----------



## Tribansman (3 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Never arrives either.


Unless you're in, say, Atlanta GA, when 'To morrow!' would become a reality in 20 minutes


----------



## tyred (3 Apr 2021)

I replaced the cracked bakelite handlebar grips on my Rudge with some new old stock Dunlop rubber grips and went for a ride.

The rubber turned my hands black and it is surprisingly difficult to was off.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> I replaced the cracked bakelite handlebar grips on my Rudge with some new old stock Dunlop rubber grips and went for a ride.
> 
> The rubber turned my hands black and it is surprisingly difficult to was off.


Grippy though I imagine.


----------



## Tribansman (3 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> I replaced the cracked bakelite handlebar grips on my Rudge with some new old stock Dunlop rubber grips and went for a ride.
> 
> The rubber turned my hands black and it is surprisingly difficult to was off.


Clearly overtyred. Go to bed!


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It was spicy and hot chicken with cashew nuts
> 
> So all take away don't use the same menu then ?



Sounds good 

Can't remember the last time I had a take away...


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> My car sat-nav automatically updated itself earlier, never seen that before? Either that or its busted.
> View attachment 582147
> 
> 'That's as cool as the programmable washing machine', I mused to myself, heading west on the M56.



My oven is a Zanussi, as is the hob. 

About the same vintage as that advert.


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> None for me


None for me either. Maybe I should buy some Premium Bonds.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

I now have an almost complete exhaust for the Higman. All that's left is to tidy up a few bits and make the back box.

The curtain wire plan ended up being total genius!


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm trying to keep some distance from fandom. Leeds had just squandered a one goal lead against Sheffield United when I decided to go out for a ride. And when I checked the scores again, Sheffield had just gifted the game with an own goal. Today's distance was around 8 miles. Not far but it did the trick and I came home with a tailwind. (Mostly.)



At least your lot won the game.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2021)

It's possible to overdose on tea!
So remember, no more than 250 cups per day.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> The second half of Arsenal v Liverpool made for painful listening.


They weren't singing were they ?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2021)

Morning .
Sunny here with a bright clear sky . It looks like we had a frost in the night .


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> None for me either. Maybe I should buy some Premium Bonds.


This is the first month where I haven't had a prize for quite awhile .


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2021)

Bright clear blue sky car roof's and lawns are frosted . 
Cat's had first fuss of the day going back to sleep now till it's his lunchtime .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Bright clear blue sky car roof's and lawns are frosted .
> Cat's had first fuss of the day going back to sleep now till it's his lunchtime .


You or the cat ?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2021)

I was just thinking of the advantages of having shares in a Cyclechat sheep .
Members use of said sheep for mowing lawns.
The wool could be used for pullovers, hats and things .
I also thought that it could also save on buying hand cream as the lanolin in the wool would soften our hands after all this hand washing .


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2021)

I see that The Boat Race is going through Reynard's neck o' the woods this afternoon.. 🚣


----------



## Beebo (4 Apr 2021)

I visited my parents for the first time since September. Whilst sat in the garden they presented me with stuff they have found. 
They have been busy clearing out junk in a house they have lived in for 40 years. 
They gave me a 1987 model kit in a plastic bag which dates from 1991. Anyone else have a 30 year old carrier bag?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2021)

Beebo said:


> I visited my parents for the first time since September. Whilst sat in the garden they presented me with stuff they have found.
> They have been busy clearing out junk in a house they have lived in for 40 years.
> They gave me a 1987 model kit in a plastic bag which dates from 1991. Anyone else have a 30 year old carrier bag?
> 
> ...


They could have chosen a better picture than that of a sinking ship !


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2021)

32 years ago today, MrsPete became MrsPete. 
It was in Ramsgate registry office and the rain and hail was lashing on the windows so hard that we almost had to shout our vows at each other 😂

Today, the sun is shining brightly in the sky, and the birds are singing, so we don't have to raise our voices at each other whatsoever.. 😘


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 32 years ago today, MrsPete became MrsPete.
> It was in Ramsgate registry office and the rain and hail was lashing on the windows so hard that we almost had to shout our vows at each other 😂
> 
> Today, the sun is shining brightly in the sky, and the birds are singing, so we don't have to raise our voices at each other whatsoever.. 😘



Happy anniversary,


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 32 years ago today, MrsPete became MrsPete.
> It was in Ramsgate registry office and the rain and hail was lashing on the windows so hard that we almost had to shout our vows at each other 😂
> 
> Today, the sun is shining brightly in the sky, and the birds are singing, so we don't have to raise our voices at each other whatsoever.. 😘


Happy anniversary to both of you.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2021)

Happy Anniversary


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2021)

Internet is working again - oh well I'll get a shiney new hub and 4g backup hub on tuesday. Why did it take 3 days for BT to listen that it wasn't a hardware issue at various homes.

On a positive note, I've decided to go to the seaside today. Thinking of The Wirral, not too far and close to our caravan (across the water) but of course we can't go into Wales yet. Sandwiches, soup and coffee made.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What's Harry Enfield doing there ?


Think that may be Bob Hope


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Apr 2021)

Happy Anniversary, @PeteXXX and Mrs. Pete. Best wishes for many years to come.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was just thinking of the advantages of having shares in a Cyclechat sheep .
> Members use of said sheep for mowing lawns.
> The wool could be used for pullovers, hats and things .
> I also thought that it could also save on buying hand cream as the lanolin in the wool would soften our hands after all this hand washing .


They're non too fussy where they lay down though, and they don't check before doing so either.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Happy anniversary,





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Happy anniversary to both of you.





fossyant said:


> Happy Anniversary





Gravity Aided said:


> Happy Anniversary, @PeteXXX and Mrs. Pete. Best wishes for many years to come.


Thank you one and all 😊


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was just thinking of the advantages of having shares in a Cyclechat sheep .
> Members use of said sheep for mowing lawns.
> The wool could be used for pullovers, hats and things .
> I also thought that it could also save on buying hand cream as the lanolin in the wool would soften our hands after all this hand washing .


Also lamb stew for everybody. Eventually.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 32 years ago today, MrsPete became MrsPete.
> It was in Ramsgate registry office and the rain and hail was lashing on the windows so hard that we almost had to shout our vows at each other 😂
> 
> Today, the sun is shining brightly in the sky, and the birds are singing, so we don't have to raise our voices at each other whatsoever.. 😘



View: https://m.facebook.com/richiekavanaghmusician/videos/611178396340638/


----------



## rockyroller (4 Apr 2021)

mybike said:


> I know that feeling.


turns out it was 7 months. they've declined but Mom's hip surgery was a success. not dancing at 91 yrs old. but she's getting around OK & looking forward to driving herself to the library again soon


----------



## rockyroller (4 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Why did it take 3 days for BT to listen that it wasn't a hardware issue at various homes.


any positive side effects of being "off-the-grid" for a little while?


----------



## rockyroller (4 Apr 2021)

I have to work on Easter Sunday, today. here's hoping it's not crazy busy in Lumber/Building Materials today. but I love helping ppl, so hope it's not dead quiet either!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Apr 2021)

Blue skies and sun. I will soon be sitting in garden with a book.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> any positive side effects of being "off-the-grid" for a little while?



I actually had stuff to do, other than Thursday whilst working from home being very frustraiting, I'd been busy moving the greenhouse.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2021)

Ended up at West Kirby. Very pleasant place TBH. The tide was out so had a good walk around the Marina Lake then out to the 'rocks' in the middle of the estury. Didn't go as far as Hilbre Island. Had a picnic by the side of the Marina. Busy, but loads of room on the beach, and we didn't have a queue for an ice cream from the ice cream van as it was a little walk away from the Marina building.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I see that The Boat Race is going through Reynard's neck o' the woods this afternoon.. 🚣


Will it be a walk in the park for one team ?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 32 years ago today, MrsPete became MrsPete.
> It was in Ramsgate registry office and the rain and hail was lashing on the windows so hard that we almost had to shout our vows at each other 😂
> 
> Today, the sun is shining brightly in the sky, and the birds are singing, so we don't have to raise our voices at each other whatsoever.. 😘


Happy anniversary!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Will it be a walk in the park for one team ?


There was rowing in the Thames just now. The red boat took an early lead just opposite Greenland Dock.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2021)

Do those rowers have a serious wind problem as I keep seeing plumes of flames as they walk out ?


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

Sunny, mild, but with a biting breeze here chez Casa Reynard.

Had a lovely morning going on a bicycular bimble to drop an Easter egg off for a friend, and then took the long way home. Took Wiggy #2, the Chartres, and my, doesn't the right saddle make all the difference! Felt like sitting in a comfy armchair. 

Yes, I watched the boat race. Alas, not in person, as all the roads were closed off.  Really peeved, as the road along Padnal Bank is one of my regular rides. Shame they didn't show the race from the road side of the river, as the bank is always covered in daffodils at this time of year...

I've also had a bit of a kitchen day, and am about to put a porchetta in the oven. 

Currently sitting down with a  and a mini bar of Green & Black milk chocolate with sea salt. I think I've found a new favourite variety of chocolate, this is absolutely lush...


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They weren't singing were they ?



At this rate, I think they're better at singing than playing football...


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's possible to overdose on tea!
> So remember, no more than 250 cups per day.



Depends on the size of the cup, though...


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Depends on the size of the cup, though...


How small is your cup then?


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I see that The Boat Race is going through Reynard's neck o' the woods this afternoon.. 🚣



And it did indeed. Shame they kept all the hoi polloi out... 

And Happy Anniversary to you and Mrs Pete from me and the furry girls xxx


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> How small is your cup then?



Well, I could use 250 thimbles...


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Also lamb stew for everybody. Eventually.



I'm assuming I'll be on cooking duty when the time comes?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Depends on the size of the cup, though...


You'd be a mug to use anything bigger than a cup.


----------



## fossyant (4 Apr 2021)

PS, I'm getting a sun tan already. I have a 'watch mark' again.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You'd be a mug to use anything bigger than a cup.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> And it did indeed. Shame they kept all the hoi polloi out...
> 
> And Happy Anniversary to you and Mrs Pete from me and the furry girls xxx


How could they close that many miles of riverbank? 🤔 

And, thank you 😊


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2021)

Been a busy day lots of walking 

Mowed the lawns and a bit of weeding 

And our first encounters with the CO-op's delivery robots !!

And left over chinese for tea


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2021)

Been a busy day lots of walking

Mowed the lawns and a bit of weeding

And our first encounters with the CO-op's delivery robots !!








And left over chinese for tea


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> How could they close that many miles of riverbank? 🤔
> 
> And, thank you 😊



It's a 3 mile stretch, but there's only the one road, plus a few farm tracks that join it. If you block off the top end of Padnal Bank at Sandhill on the A10 (just outside Littleport), and block the bottom end at the T-junction at Queen Adelaide, plus close Victoria Street in Littleport, there's absolutely no access whatsoever.


----------



## DCLane (4 Apr 2021)

@biggs682 - if that was in Dewsbury it'd probably get stolen.

Team camp for son no. 2 done, with another early start tomorrow for a TT.

Grass cut, his TT bike adjusted, Zwift TOW event done to see how my shoulder is after I hit a lamp-post last week . That'll do for today.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

Lovely Easter supper of porchetta, beef dripping roasties, peas, carrots, sprouts and gravy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Apr 2021)

Went to mass for Easter, saw the fellow who has the pew behind me, haven't seen him for a year. Turns out he had leukemia, but is doing better now, and with a good prognosis. I stopped for pineapple at the grocery store on the way home, and also got tortilla chips made from sweet potatoes. I went for a bicycle ride and went past that big house (Duncan Manor) that was in Fargo (tv series) as well as a whole lot of farmland. Yesterday, I used a 27.5 inch wheelset, a 26x1&1/2 tire, and a 26" tube to make a 650b wheelset.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

The girls are currently chasing each other around the house. Sounds like a herd of elephants, not two small domestic cats...


----------



## DCLane (4 Apr 2021)

Having agreed with SWMBO to reduce the fleet of bikes, and have done so from 12 down to 8 1/2, last week I bought a Dawes Kingpin that arrived in over 100 pieces.

And this evening I've bought an unknown Columbus Aelle town/road bike.

Oops ...


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> Having agreed with SWMBO to reduce the fleet of bikes, and have done so from 12 down to 8 1/2, last week I bought a Dawes Kingpin that arrived in over 100 pieces.
> 
> And this evening I've bought an unknown Columbus Aelle town/road bike.
> 
> Oops ...



But... don't you have a Dawes Kingpin already?


----------



## raleighnut (4 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> It's strange but I noticed there is always a day in the day here unless you are French. They take a day off days for Sunday.


Merde


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2021)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Been a busy day lots of walking
> 
> Mowed the lawns and a bit of weeding
> 
> ...


Biggs I could look this up using the usual search engine but I want you to explain what is in that image, where it appeared from and where it went to after your interaction with it.


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Apr 2021)

I'm sweating over a MacGyver job I need to perform in the morning. I've never cut a poly v belt to width before and I do value my fingers if only for nose picking and pointing at things.


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Apr 2021)

I'll rest easier knowing I don't have book face, 500 million various personal details leaked.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2021)

We have sleet here!
Maybe it'll be snow by the morning.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> Oops ...


fear not. this is a safe space


----------



## rockyroller (5 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> The girls are currently chasing each other around the house. Sounds like a herd of elephants, not two small domestic cats...


Daughter & I were recently discussing how surprising it is the volume cats feet can make. cuz they are so small


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> Daughter & I were recently discussing how surprising it is the volume cats feet can make. cuz they are so small



And yet, they can move silently if they so choose.

Well, both girls are currently zonked out in their respective armchairs.

I am relegated to the footstool.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2021)

Late night footling about on the Bay of E has just resulted in me repatriating another piece of Paul Warwick memorabilia. From Belgium, this time...


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2021)

I need a  after that...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Apr 2021)

Morning all, it is cold outside and about to get much colder. So typically, a group of us are going out on our bikes with our kids. I have no doubt my own kids will be moaning. Oh joy. All should be fine once we get going. The cold may encourage all to pedal faster


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> But... don't you have a Dawes Kingpin already?



Yes, although only half a one as it's shared with my son. It's partially re-built and in progress.

Now we can have one each 

Anyway, all set up and off to the first race of the year for my son. In April! It's snowing outside and it's a TT  !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I'll rest easier knowing I don't have book face, 500 million various personal details leaked.


Don't tell them your name Pike !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2021)

Morning.
It looks grey and blowy out this morning .
Georgie was desperate to go outside this morning so I opened up the cat flap and he shot out . He was straight back in as though he was on elastic ! I don't know what frightened him but he kept an eye on the cat flap from the safe distance of the kitchen .
By mid afternoon the cold wind had eased off and I managed to take my Dawes out for another test ride, just over 7 miles. I didn't want to go too far as my legs have been a bit achy .


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Apr 2021)

It's a bit sleety here in Hamtun..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2021)

It's dry hereabouts. In contrast, the wind is vicious. It also blew bits of my recycling up the road as I emptied the bag into the big green bin outside. I managed to get most of it back but there is a sheet of brown paper currently heading in a southerly direction. 

The big green bin was very full with a notable presence of wine bottles. Resurrecting Jesus is thirsty work.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2021)

Lockdown Ozigami: https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-friend-out-of-lunch-bags-in-hotel-quarantine


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2021)

Trying to relax a bit today; Middle Son has to go to a job interview near Dortmund tomorrow, about 450k north of here, and as he's under 18 I have to go with him. As far as we know we're allowed to because it's "work related travel". We come back to Stuttgart the day after, on Thursday I have to travel back to Freiburg and on Friday I'll be getting Corona jab #1.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2021)

I've just had a kitten tunneling under the bed clothes!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just had a kitten tunneling under the bed clothes!



I've got a six year old wanting a bike ride...


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Biggs I could look this up using the usual search engine but I want you to explain what is in that image, where it appeared from and where it went to after your interaction with it.



Well we don't have them locally but our Granddaughters local Co-op have just introduced them and whilst we over that way walking with her yesterday we saw this one out and about .

Aprox 18"-24" square wheel in each corner with enough room inside for a bag of shopping easily , not sure on the cost to you the customer for having a delivery .

It took a while to get across a very busy junction but it managed .... its the future 

See this link https://www.co-operative.coop/media...-op-and-starship-roll-out-autonomous-delivery


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well we don't have them locally but our Granddaughters local Co-op have just introduced them and whilst we over that way walking with her yesterday we saw this one out and about .
> 
> Aprox 18"-24" square wheel in each corner with enough room inside for a bag of shopping easily , not sure on the cost to you the customer for having a delivery .
> 
> ...


I remember seeing them being trialled a few years ago. Someone had to tail them to make sure that they didn't do anything dangerous or stupid. Crossing roads looked like it was a challenge....


----------



## mybike (5 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 32 years ago today, MrsPete became MrsPete.
> It was in Ramsgate registry office and the rain and hail was lashing on the windows so hard that we almost had to shout our vows at each other 😂
> 
> Today, the sun is shining brightly in the sky, and the birds are singing, so we don't have to raise our voices at each other whatsoever.. 😘



Except for the hearing loss - happy anniversary.



Kempstonian said:


> Also lamb stew for everybody. Eventually.



Surely that should be mutton stew


----------



## Tribansman (5 Apr 2021)

It's snowing outside and the feels like temperature is -2 in a bitter northerly wind. Just about to start laying artificial grass for the outlaws. If Carlsberg did sh1t mornings...

Although I am dragging my lad out for the 4 mile ride up there!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well we don't have them locally but our Granddaughters local Co-op have just introduced them and whilst we over that way walking with her yesterday we saw this one out and about .
> 
> Aprox 18"-24" square wheel in each corner with enough room inside for a bag of shopping easily , not sure on the cost to you the customer for having a delivery .
> 
> ...


It can't roll very easily with a square wheel in each corner ! 

Must be built like a shopping trolley .


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2021)

One from my facebook page for the cat people on here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got a six year old wanting a bike ride...



She got her wish.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Apr 2021)

I've mucked out my aquarium.. The fish are now hiding in the plants until they feel happier in their fresh & clean home. 🐠


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> She got her wish.


And did you go outside whilst she rode in the garden!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> And did you go outside whilst she rode in the garden!



We live in an attic. 

I took her She took me up the hill to the next village and we played in the playground there. There' a big (about a metre and a half) diameter swing and she loves to lie in it and be swung back and forth.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2021)

That's two loads of laundry done, kitchen tidied and a bacon sarnie for brunch. I'm ready for an early siesta. Unfortunately, I'll have to put new bedclothes on first.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2021)

Both beds changed, I'm on my second machine load of laundry, one load is already on the clothes horse, kitchen and bathroom floors steam mopped, laminate floor in the lounge and hall speed mopped, bedrooms, landing and stairs vacuumed, I'm ready for some lunch.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Apr 2021)

First bluebells are out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's two loads of laundry done, kitchen tidied and a bacon sarnie for brunch. I'm ready for an early siesta. Unfortunately, I'll have to put new bedclothes on first.



You're making me tired just thinking everything you're doing.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Apr 2021)

Fish cakes for lunch


----------



## rockyroller (5 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've mucked out my aquarium.. The fish are now hiding in the plants until they feel happier in their fresh & clean home. 🐠


I miss my aquariums, nothing fancy but they were fun, some work of course, but fun. what do you keep?


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2021)

Son's TT done in the cold and crosswinds. 

Now we're in Lincoln as Son no. 1 & 2 haven't seen each other since Christmas. Sat outside in the cold wind but that's OK. At least we can travel.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I miss my aquariums, nothing fancy but they were fun, some work of course, but fun. what do you keep?


Only a 60litre cold water tank.. I used to have a 6' local marine tank when I lived by the sea. Now _that_ was fun!!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2021)

Beans & bangers on toast the lunch of kings


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Apr 2021)

Cutting down a stretch poly v belt from an 8J to a 6J worked spectacularly well this morning. 
Ronald Rotovator is back in good health.


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well we don't have them locally but our Granddaughters local Co-op have just introduced them and whilst we over that way walking with her yesterday we saw this one out and about .
> 
> Aprox 18"-24" square wheel in each corner with enough room inside for a bag of shopping easily , not sure on the cost to you the customer for having a delivery .
> 
> ...


If that appeared in Lower Broughton it would be relieved of the contents and be left in flames. 
Possibly they need to equip them with anti personnel devices for some areas


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2021)

Bl**dy Dinwows ! I'd like to give them a right earful ! I have just tried to import some photos using a card reader but it says it doesn't recognise the device! It said something happened yesterday. Yes, it looks like a Bl**dy download has happened and it doesn't recognise my usb device .
If those people who ring up saying they are from Windows ring today they will wish they never rang me !


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2021)

I've just had a haircut.

Now it's snowing.

Coincidence?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2021)

randynewmans
[QUOTE="Andy in Germany said:


> I've just had a haircut.
> 
> Now it's snowing.
> 
> Coincidence?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just had a haircut.
> 
> Now it's snowing.
> 
> Coincidence?



Dandruff


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2021)

Sun's out but chilly and windy


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2021)

It is lovely and sunny out, but as people have said it the wind is very cold.
I did a bit of cleaning and polishing on my new old bike . The chain rings are 49 and 47 the rear sprockets are made by Benelux and don't seem to have much wear but have a lot of dried up muck on them .


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Dandruff



It's still snowing: I can't be responsible for all of it...


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Apr 2021)

Cooking dinner intermittently chuckling after Biggs post about the delivery robot. 
I recall a Canadian company sent a hitchhiking robot on road trips in Canada and Europe without incident. 
They sent it into the cauldron that is America and it was murdered 2 weeks into the trip while in Philadelphia. 
It wouldn't have got out of Dover if it had tried hitching from Europe into blight.


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's still snowing: I can't be responsible for all of it...


Oh but you are Andy.


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Cooking dinner intermittently chuckling after Biggs post about the delivery robot.
> I recall a Canadian company sent a hitchhiking robot on road trips in Canada and Europe without incident.
> They sent it into the cauldron that is America and it was murdered 2 weeks into the trip while in Philadelphia.
> It wouldn't have got out of Dover if it had tried hitching from Europe into blight.


I bet it didn't go near the industrial areas in Europe either.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I bet it didn't go near the industrial areas in Europe either.



Be fair if it had gone into Stuttgart it would have come out sleeker and faster.

Okay, the indicators would have been disconnected, but still...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Oh but you are Andy.



Beautiful Wife cut my hair, and she'd have commented if it was that bad...


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Sun's out but chilly and windy


Sun took his hat off about 2 hours ago which coincided with me bringing firewood in from my dwindling stack.


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Be fair if it had gone into Stuttgart it would have come out sleeker and faster.
> 
> Okay, the indicators would have been disconnected, but still...


OK I give in to the exception that proves the rule. It wouldn't last long in Rotterdam, first tagged in Feyenoord colours and later the victim of arson.


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Apr 2021)

Munsters on promo, 5.79 for 500g. Next time I shop for essentials I'll be noting that.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2021)

Bright, breezy and bloody cold here chez Casa Reynard.

Anyways, pootled about doing things around the house this morning, and after an early lunch, went yellow stickering in Tesco. I now possess a rather large quantity of fruit, vegetables and potatoes, all stickered, likewise crumpets, Belgian buns and smoked fish. None of the regulars were there, so I had first dibs on everything.

Am currently having a celebratory


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> Yes, although only half a one as it's shared with my son. It's partially re-built and in progress.
> 
> Now we can have one each
> 
> Anyway, all set up and off to the first race of the year for my son. In April! It's snowing outside and it's a TT  !



Ah, well one each makes perfect sense to me. You can't each ride half a bike. 

Did you manage to spread that rear triangle successfully in the end?


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Bright, breezy and bloody cold here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Anyways, pootled about doing things around the house this morning, and after an early lunch, went yellow stickering in Tesco. I now possess a rather large quantity of fruit, vegetables and potatoes, all stickered, likewise crumpets, Belgian buns and smoked fish. None of the regulars were there, so I had first dibs on everything.
> 
> Am currently having a celebratory


No wonder, tis a rare thing to have the cream of the markdown gun to yourself. 
They are stingy here, 30% seems to be the maximum.


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> In April! It's snowing outside and it's a TT


Normal, all three factors together. I did a 25 one Sunday morning in early April a lifetime ago and did not bring gloves, just track mitts, no hat either. 
My brain hurt after 20 minutes and the slush was jetting up onto my back.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2021)

Ooh! I like the new Beeb programme it's a sort of "Un Repair Shop". It looks like they have used "Ex perts " who were rejected from doing Money for Nothing and made a programme around them . They convert people's prized possessions into ?
It's a good job they didn't get hold of my bike as it would be unrecognisable .


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2021)

Still snowing.


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Normal, all three factors together. I did a 25 one Sunday morning in early April a lifetime ago and did not bring gloves, just track mitts, no hat either.
> My brain hurt after 20 minutes and the slush was jetting up onto my back.



The temperature was close to freezing with a very cold strong crosswind = minus 5-10 degrees. Several riders were in shorts and one with no gloves and a short-sleeve skinsuit. He didn't look well at the end.

Cold, crosswinds and a hilly course didn't suit my son. He'll hope for better next week but the one positive was the bike's finally working properly.


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, well one each makes perfect sense to me. You can't each ride half a bike.
> 
> Did you manage to spread that rear triangle successfully in the end?



Not yet but we're awaiting the wheels being built. It's in progress ...


----------



## rockyroller (5 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Only a 60litre cold water tank.. I used to have a 6' local marine tank when I lived by the sea. Now _that_ was fun!!


oh that's bright & cheerful! good job!


----------



## rockyroller (5 Apr 2021)

my hair cutter's covid "situation" has passed & I've booked an appointment next week. was starting to look elsewhere, which I really did NOT want to do


----------



## tyred (5 Apr 2021)

Yahoo have emailed me to tell me that they are closing Yahoo Answers.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> Yahoo have emailed me to tell me that they are closing Yahoo Answers.


oh but that was a fun site for a while! it's like coming here, but super off-topic!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> Yahoo have emailed me to tell me that they are closing Yahoo Answers.



Did you ask them?


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> No wonder, tis a rare thing to have the cream of the markdown gun to yourself.
> They are stingy here, 30% seems to be the maximum.



It is indeed, though Bank Holiday Mondays are usually productive simply because people choose to do other things instead of shopping. Here the markdowns are either 70 or 75% unless they've a job lot of something that needs shifting. They used to be 90 or 95%, but the manager put a stop to that due to the fact it was becoming something of a rugby scrum.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> Not yet but we're awaiting the wheels being built. It's in progress ...



Cool  Hope it doesn't go *ping* when you try - fingers crossed it won't xxx


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cool  Hope it doesn't go *ping* when you try - fingers crossed it won't xxx



If it does we'll get it spaced properly and then welded. I'm not overly concerned although we've paid out for a paint job.

At the same time, given my LBS still hasn't built the wheels, I'm on the look-out for a Sun Hyperglide 110mm rear hub I could use.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> It is indeed, though Bank Holiday Mondays are usually productive simply because people choose to do other things instead of shopping. Here the markdowns are either 70 or 75% unless they've a job lot of something that needs shifting. They used to be 90 or 95%, but the manager put a stop to that due to the fact it was becoming something of a rugby scrum.



Reminds me of the local cycling clubs "Bike sales". I went once; never again...


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! I like the new Beeb programme it's a sort of "Un Repair Shop". It looks like they have used "Ex perts " who were rejected from doing Money for Nothing and made a programme around them . They convert people's prized possessions into ?
> It's a good job they didn't get hold of my bike as it would be unrecognisable .


What's the title of the show?


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Reminds me of the local cycling clubs "Bike sales". I went once; never again...



You mean you got elbowed in the face, your toes got trodden on and you had to play tug-of-bike...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> You mean you got elbowed in the face, your toes got trodden on and you had to play tug-of-bike...



Pretty much.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Pretty much.



At least bikes don't turn into a squidgy mess when doing that... 

There's one chap who stickers in Tesco who would rather see a pack of something split open and his fingers go through whatever's in it than let go. And if you do get hold of something that he wanted for himself, you have a battle to stop him from taking it out of your trolley.

Fortunately I've not seen him since this time last year.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> If it does we'll get it spaced properly and then welded. I'm not overly concerned although we've paid out for a paint job.
> 
> At the same time, given my LBS still hasn't built the wheels, I'm on the look-out for a Sun Hyperglide 110mm rear hub I could use.



Ah right... 

Although wouldn't it have been a bit less butt-clenching to do the mods first and *then* go for the sparkly paint job?


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Apr 2021)

Stumbled out for more firewood dregs to see a formidable looking apex predator perched on my barn roof. 
I won't be rash and claim it stood a metre tall and had a head as big as a dogs but it is large, very large. 
It's an owl, there are a lot of hares about so I understand the interest.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just had a haircut.
> 
> Now it's snowing.
> 
> Coincidence?


No!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Apr 2021)

I've just watched a video about how Jaffa Cakes are made.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> Yahoo have emailed me to tell me that they are closing Yahoo Answers.


First I've heard, they never told me!


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Cooking dinner intermittently chuckling after Biggs post about the delivery robot.
> I recall a Canadian company sent a hitchhiking robot on road trips in Canada and Europe without incident.
> They sent it into the cauldron that is America and it was murdered 2 weeks into the trip while in Philadelphia.
> It wouldn't have got out of Dover if it had tried hitching from Europe into blight.


Like R2D2 among the sand people, it was. I do not go near Philadelphia either.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like R2D2 among the sand people, it was. I do not go near Philadelphia either.


The cheese or the place?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> No wonder, tis a rare thing to have the cream of the markdown gun to yourself.
> They are stingy here, 30% seems to be the maximum.


I had the ultimate stickering the other day, twice baked potatoes with cheese and bacon, 100%off


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> If it does we'll get it spaced properly and then welded. I'm not overly concerned although we've paid out for a paint job.
> 
> At the same time, given my LBS still hasn't built the wheels, I'm on the look-out for a Sun Hyperglide 110mm rear hub I could use.


I just used allthread and some nuts, bolts and washers when I did my Raleigh 20 many years ago.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> The cheese or the place?


Parts of downtown. Like New York, Boston, Chicago, D.C. and St.Louis. You gotta know your boundaries.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2021)

The cheese is fine, although I do not care for that brand, I usually get generic. Cream cheese has little in the way of variation within the plain product. Bagels with cream cheese are what I tolerate best for breakfast.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2021)

24C here, and nearly calm. Odd for spring.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> 24C here, and nearly calm. Odd for spring.


4°C, calm with snow promised here.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

Anyone for a  and crumpets?

Hovering around freezing here, and still blowing a hoolie.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I just used allthread and some nuts, bolts and washers when I did my Raleigh 20 many years ago.



That's what I did on my Raleigh Max MTB - though I only had to go 5mm. But I believe @DCLane has some rather whacky plans for his Kingpin that involves spreading the rear triangle close to the elastic limit.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Apr 2021)

Similar to @Reynard 's yellow stickering, I stopped off at Lidl on the way to work & foud they's already reduced their Easter chocolates. I only had a small bag with me at the time





Another productive day at work: watched the last couple of Top Gear episodes, the Sabine Schmitz tribute & the penultimate His Dark Materials episode. If managent insist on normal shifts when the port is closed...

Anyhow, I needed a rest after battling the cold wind on the commute in. At least the snow showers had passed through earlier in the day.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> The cheese is fine, although I do not care for that brand, I usually get generic. Cream cheese has little in the way of variation within the plain product. Bagels with cream cheese are what I tolerate best for breakfast.



I get supermarket own brand too. It's less than half the price, and no real discernible difference.

Bagels with lox and a schmear for me! Oy veh!


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Similar to @Reynard 's yellow stickering, I stopped offat Lidl on the way to work & foud they's already reduced their Easter chocolates. I only had a small bag with me at the time
> View attachment 582552
> 
> Another productive day at work: watched the last couple of Top Gear episodes, the Sabine Schmitz tribute & the penultimate His Dark Materials episode. If managent insist on normal shifts when the port is closed...
> ...



Now that's a neat haul! 

Not a sniff of an Easter chocolate left in Tesco.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Apr 2021)

There is a pack of the easter chicks (top centre) missing - they got used as recovery food when I got to work!


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

All Tesco had left of the Easter stuff was a wall of Hot Cross Buns. Except they weren't on clearance.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, bed for me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Your not here yet!!





You can't go if you're not here


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2021)

Morning world clear blue skies with a touch of frost .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Apr 2021)

Yes, it’s a wee bit nippy out there. De-icer needed on my wife’s car this morning. We need a return to the weather of early last week. Could someone put an order in? It’s not working for me...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2021)

It's not as cold as I expected, this morning.. 
I'm glad I dressed a few of my plants in fleece, though!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> What's the title of the show?


I can't remember. It left me so traumatized!


----------



## tyred (6 Apr 2021)

Lovely walk on a nice warm spring morning....


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2021)

Morning .
There is some strange ice on the roof of my car . It looks like flakes .
Daft kitten ! He must have gone out last night.  I thought the cat flap was locked but it must have been on the central locking mode , operated by chip and pin . Anyway he must have pushed it open and got locked out. The vets seem to be picky about things at the moment so he hasn't been chipped. Or snipped come to that ! I've been out whistling for him but no sign ! He eventually showed up heading for the back door so I thought I would open the French doors . He shot off like a rocket !  I'm waiting for him to make his own way back .


----------



## tyred (6 Apr 2021)

I've cleaned my glasses 👓


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2021)

They were talking about stars on breakfast TV and they mentioned Orion . They went into great depth talking about the 3 stars which make up the belt. I just look for the old fashioned kite shape with a tail coming from it .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> What's the title of the show?


Saved and Remade ! They were just talking about it on the TV at the moment .


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2021)

Time to go offline and take Middle Son off to north Germany for his job interview. 

See you in a day or two...


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning world clear blue skies with a touch of frost .


We had this weather last week, so fret not, warmth is on the way.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2021)

He has finally turned up ! The kitten that is . He has now had his breakfast and is having a wash .


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

Sunny intervals, a brisk northerly and rather chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

Have spent the morning in the kitchen making a big pot of minestrone soup. One of my favourites. 

After lunch I will be having a nice bimble on some local trails with a friend and her two dogs. Better wrap up warm!


----------



## Speicher (6 Apr 2021)

Bright sunshine here, with fluffy clouds and blue sky. Sadly the wind is very lazy and bitterly cold.

Our correnspondents in the USA might like to know that a lazy wind is one that goes straight through you, rather than round you. You might know it under a different nomenclature.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2021)

Trying to decide if I want another 🍵 or not


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2021)

Snowing on and off here in Manchesterland.


----------



## dave r (6 Apr 2021)

Speicher said:


> Bright sunshine here, with fluffy clouds and blue sky. Sadly the wind is very lazy and bitterly cold.
> 
> Our correnspondents in the USA might like to know that a lazy wind is one that goes straight through you, rather than round you. You might know it under a different nomenclature.



I was very aware of the wind this morning, specially on the run in to home where I was battling into it, flat chat but not traveling very fast.


----------



## mybike (6 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Cutting down a stretch poly v belt from an 8J to a 6J worked spectacularly well this morning.
> Ronald Rotovator is back in good health.



You mean you haven't provided us with a narrated video of your skill?


----------



## mybike (6 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Bl**dy Dinwows ! I'd like to give them a right earful ! I have just tried to import some photos using a card reader but it says it doesn't recognise the device! It said something happened yesterday. Yes, it looks like a Bl**dy download has happened and it doesn't recognise my usb device .
> If those people who ring up saying they are from Windows ring today they will wish they never rang me !



Ah, the joy of the update. Can you roll it back?


----------



## mybike (6 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just had a haircut.
> 
> Now it's snowing.
> 
> Coincidence?



You've caused the snow here as well. Please give a warning next time.



Andy in Germany said:


> It's still snowing: I can't be responsible for all of it...



You can't evade your responsibility like that you know.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2021)

mybike said:


> Ah, the joy of the update. Can you roll it back?


It worked this morning for my wife . I seem to have the Midas touch when it comes to computers.


----------



## midlife (6 Apr 2021)

mybike said:


> Ah, the joy of the update. Can you roll it back?



Talking of updates, has anybody logged onto retrobike recently...


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2021)

My wife told me about some developers who want to build on top of a working quarry in Corsham. The council turned down the application but this was overturned on appeal. The fight is still going on .
Would you like to sit on top of a quarry with blasting going on under your feet ?


----------



## mybike (6 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It worked this morning for my wife . I seem to have the Midas touch when it comes to computers.



Isn't that the Sadim touch? You cause them to instantly blue screen.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2021)

Lovely ride around Pitsford Resi the sunshine with the grandkids this morning. ☀ 
"I thought you said there was going to be a freezing wind, today! " they said

"You wait until we head down the other side of the Res" I thought to myself 🌪 ❄ 😂 

7 miles, and grandson's longest ride ever. 👍🏼


----------



## mybike (6 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife told me about some developers who want to build on top of a working quarry in Corsham. The council turned down the application but this was overturned on appeal. The fight is still going on .
> Would you like to sit on top of a quarry with blasting going on under your feet ?



My wife pointed out an article in the local paper saying that, due to the collapse in the export market for limestone there were plans to move the motorway into a tunnel made of precast sections of concrete. Anyone with interest in building on top of the tunnel were advised to apply quickly.


----------



## Speicher (6 Apr 2021)

Snow here this afternoon! Only for about ten minutes though. Just enough to make it too cold for gardening.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2021)

I just went for a little walk. The halfway point came when I decided that it was a silly idea. The faintest of snow flurries.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

Went for a walk with a dwar friend and her two miniature schnauzers. Bloody cold, and had to dodge the snow flurries. But I enjoyed it nonetheless.

Now sat down with a  and a toasted HCB


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

Oh, and there's been a chap standing all day at the level crossing with camera gear and a step ladder. Wonder if there's some kind of special train coming through? Cos it's a bloody cold day to be standing out there doing summat like that...

(And I've covered stage rallies in the depth of winter, so I do know what cold photographer feels like LOL)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Apr 2021)

About to have my green tea 🍵


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2021)

Snowing


----------



## pawl (6 Apr 2021)

Here as well


----------



## pawl (6 Apr 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2021)

Sun's out now


----------



## rockyroller (6 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I won't be rash and claim it stood a metre tall and had a head as big as a dogs but it is large, very large.
> It's an owl, there are a lot of hares about so I understand the interest.


got cats?


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2021)

Here too..
I'm glad I put some fleece around the more tender plants! ⚰


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 Apr 2021)

You've got tidy gardens on here.


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> got cats?


Yes I have. I don't let them out after dark, it's not just the Owls, the place is alive with all manner of critter after the sun is down.
There was a story in the regional rag about a cat being lifted by an Eagle Owl, daytime.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

A cross between snow and hail here...

Snowflakes don't bounce, but hailstones aren't fluffy.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 Apr 2021)

Surfing the land on a Rotovator while listening to Disco Inferno was the days highlight.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Apr 2021)

Lasagne and garlic bread for dinner tonight


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Lasagne and garlic bread for dinner tonight


2nd night for shoulder of lamb with tatties roast in goose fat, arteries hardening nicely I expect.


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2021)

Looks like our old cat's time is up. She's not toileting and seems in discomfort. She been fairly immobile last couple of days. Given her metacam and will phone the vet tomorrow. She's lasted 18 months more than we expected.


----------



## tyred (6 Apr 2021)

Snow is gone and it's pelting rain. 
Normal service resumes...


----------



## rockyroller (6 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Surfing the land on a Rotovator while listening to Disco Inferno was the days highlight.


is that safe?


----------



## rockyroller (6 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Looks like our old cat's time is up. She's not toileting and seems in discomfort. She been fairly immobile last couple of days. Given her metacam and will phone the vet tomorrow. She's lasted 18 months more than we expected.


sympathies. wishing you strength right now. I know the feeling, several times over. deep breaths


----------



## rockyroller (6 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Lasagne and garlic bread for dinner tonight


sounds yummy, last night's grilled cheese & hot dog were a disappointment


----------



## Jenkins (6 Apr 2021)

We had snow about half an hour ago and it's partly settled, the temperature is at freezing point, I'm on the road bike with no mudguards and there's still an hour and a half of the shift to go. 

On the bright side - once this shift ends I'm not back at work until Saturday 17th. Plenty of time for mundanity. 

Could someone remind me to put the non-recycling bin out on Sunday.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

Chicken and mushroom pasta with lashings of grana padano, followed by spiced poached pears with creme fraiche


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Looks like our old cat's time is up. She's not toileting and seems in discomfort. She been fairly immobile last couple of days. Given her metacam and will phone the vet tomorrow. She's lasted 18 months more than we expected.



Sounds like it. A dignified exit is the best gift you can give. But please, do give her a gentle head rub from me xxx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> A cross between snow and hail here...
> 
> Snowflakes don't bounce, but hailstones aren't fluffy.


Relax, it's just a bouncing fluff storm....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Chicken and mushroom pasta with lashings of grana padano, followed by spiced poached pears with creme fraiche


Grana Padano here too with the pasta but gratings not lashings.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Grana Padano here too with the pasta but gratings not lashings.



I'm always generous with the cheese.

I love cheese 

Speaking of, the Tesco's Finest Camembert is absolutely lush.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> We had snow about half an hour ago and it's partly settled, the temperature is at freezing point, I'm on the road bike with no mudguards and there's still an hour and a half of the shift to go.
> 
> On the bright side - once this shift ends I'm not back at work until Saturday 17th. Plenty of time for mundanity.
> 
> Could someone remind me to put the non-recycling bin out on Sunday.


Is Sunday when you want the reminder or when you want the bin out?


----------



## Jenkins (6 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is Sunday when you want the reminder or when you want the bin out?


I'll need the reminder on Sunday as the usual collection time is before sensible getting out of bed on a day off time on Monday.

Thanks.


----------



## tyred (6 Apr 2021)

I braved the rain to walk to the post box to post a letter


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2021)

Anybody seen Frank?


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody seen Frank?


Not recently, no, sorry..


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2021)

The ♻ bin is out, ready to be collected tomorrow morning.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

I have just finished making the back box / silencer for the Higman's exhaust system.


----------



## Tribansman (6 Apr 2021)

I've been thinking all day that it's Wednesday but it's actually Tuesday. What a mad, mad world.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> A cross between snow and hail here...
> 
> Snowflakes don't bounce, but hailstones aren't fluffy.


Snail?


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

Going to get the fire going as it's a bit chilly here. And a  wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2021)

25C and sunny here, but warmer than usual. Storms tomorrow, then resumption of regular weather.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> 25C and sunny here, but warmer than usual. Storms tomorrow, then resumption of regular weather.


Such posts would normally be reported to the moderators but they're all sitting on the radiators right now.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2021)

I've been watching the 1966 film Grand Prix on dvd which I was given as a present . It was good to see the old grand Prix cars . There was an Eagle Weslake and a BRM H16 in the film .


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've been watching the 1966 film Grand Prix on dvd which I was given as a present . It was good to see the old grand Prix cars . There was an Eagle Weslake and a BRM H16 in the film .



It's a while since I last watched that.

I've got a lovely book on competition car design co-written by Len Terry, who penned the AAR Eagles. It's been a useful tome over the years, as while materials and methods might change, the basic engineering doesn't.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2021)

I have voted in the local elections.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have voted in the local elections.


Early May here for those.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I've been thinking all day that it's Wednesday but it's actually Tuesday. What a mad, mad world.


It's now Wednesday so you aren't going mad. Unless you think it's Thursday.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> *25C and sunny here, but warmer than usual.* Storms tomorrow, then resumption of regular weather.


You can go off people you know.

I think the feeling is finally coming back to my fingers after the ride home. The mug of hot chocolate I made when I got home was most welcome for it's hand warming properties as much as the drink itself.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2021)

Time for a custard cream.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Early May here for those.


Ours is mostly town president and trustees. much like a mayor and council, only all trustees are elected at large, as opposed to having a district. Also library and township boards, regional board of education, township supervisor.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Ours is mostly town president and trustees. much like a mayor and council, only all trustees are elected at large*, as opposed to having a district. Also library and township boards, regional board of education, township supervisor.


You mean they're wanted men and women!
They tend to start that sort of thing once they're in, over here. Cooking the books, making claims for work they never did...


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Time for a custard cream.


Just a Custard Cream?


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2021)

I'm tired. Bed seems like a good place to be, so that's where I'm headed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm tired. Bed seems like a good place to be, so that's where I'm headed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2021)

Awake early enough for a few miles but the frost outside was enough to put me off 
Blue sky appearing slowly and a good frost outside this morning 
First cuppa sorted 🍵


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2021)

Definitely nippy outside. I'll drink some tea and see if that sorts it out 🍵


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have voted in the local elections.


My mum used to con the local Conservative horsey type when they used to give her a lift to the polling station by saying that she voted for the right person !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Ours is mostly town president and trustees. much like a mayor and council, only all trustees are elected at large, as opposed to having a district. Also library and township boards, regional board of education, township supervisor.


Will they insist that the beaches are kept open despite shark attacks ?

Just wondered !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2021)

Morning .
We've had a sprinkling of snow in the night .
Our kitten has had his breakfast and has now gone out exploring despite it being a bit chilly.
I've put our garden waste bin out .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2021)

Morning, frosty roofs outside. I've just had to put a fleece on. 

I'm now trying to decide whether my blood test is today or tomorrow. I put it in the diary for tomorrow morning but the mental note I made for it was for today. If I entered the appointment while I was on the phone, I would have been quite capable of putting it in on the wrong day. On the other hand, the very fact that it's in the diary at all may indicate that I was properly organised. Hmm......


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2021)

I had to break the ice on the bird bath and the pigeon attempting to get a drink was blunting its beak on the ice ❄


----------



## tyred (7 Apr 2021)

The lift repair people have come to fix the lift.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning, frosty roofs outside. I've just had to put a fleece on.
> 
> I'm now trying to decide whether my blood test is today or tomorrow. I put it in the diary for tomorrow morning but the mental note I made for it was for today. If I entered the appointment while I was on the phone, I would have been quite capable of putting it in on the wrong day. On the other hand, the very fact that it's in the diary at all may indicate that I was properly organised. Hmm......


Though thinking it was Tuesday makes that a missed appointment. I'm now 49 in the queue!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2021)

31 in the queue.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2021)

Bin's not bin emptied yet..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2021)

Tum-ti-tum-ti-tum, 16.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2021)

That was 36 minutes punishment for marmoset's midweek muppetry!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> We had snow about half an hour ago and it's partly settled, the temperature is at freezing point, I'm on the road bike with no mudguards and there's still an hour and a half of the shift to go.
> 
> On the bright side - once this shift ends I'm not back at work until Saturday 17th. Plenty of time for mundanity.
> 
> Could someone remind me to put the non-recycling bin out on Sunday.


Put the non recycling bin out on Sunday !

There !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I'll need the reminder on Sunday as the usual collection time is before sensible getting out of bed on a day off time on Monday.
> 
> Thanks.


Oh ! 
I hadn't read that bit !

I'll probably forget on Sunday .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2021)

My wife's looking at cremations ! 

What's she got planned ?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2021)

I seem to be unable to whistle since my prostate treatment . 

It's annoying trying to whistle for our kitten when I can't ! Phhh phhh!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I seem to be unable to whistle since my prostate treatment .
> 
> It's annoying trying to whistle for our kitten when I can't ! Phhh phhh!


Have you tried using your mouth instead?


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just a Custard Cream?


Yes, just the one as I'm trying to be good. 

Unfortunately this was ruined by going back to the fridge 10 minutes later for a bottle of beer (Hobgoblin IPA for the interested)


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2021)

Still bitterly cold with a stiff breeze, but lovey and sunny here in east Suffolk. A few spots of snow are still on the ground where the sun hasn't reached yet. A thoroughly lazy day is planned for my first day off work.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You mean they're wanted men and women!
> They tend to start that sort of thing once they're in, over here. Cooking the books, making claims for work they never did...


You mean like this person, who was comptroller of Dixon, Illinois?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rita_Crundwell


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Will they insist that the beaches are kept open despite shark attacks ?
> 
> Just wondered !


We are 40 miles from any large water (Illinois River) and 800 miles from the sea. And I have never seen an anchor-print sport coat here.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2021)

Bin's have bin emptied.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2021)

The Ever Given is still stuck in the Great Bitter Lake.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Will they insist that the beaches are kept open despite shark attacks ?
> 
> Just wondered !


Mostly progressives won in Normal, where there is actually party affiliation on the township board, it was evenly split between Republicans and Democrats, and the town president and trustees were re-elected, which is good in my view, very centrist folks opposed by Tea Party types, one of whom organized a bus trip to Washington, D.C. on January 6. I do not think Senator McConnells remarks about business staying out of politics (or else!) yesterday helped anything. Midwestern conservatives do not give a shite about ideology, per se. They care about low taxes and low regulation of business. And some of the crazy beliefs among the Republican faithful do not gain that much traction among skeptical Midwesterners.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> You mean like this person, who was comptroller of Dixon, Illinois?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rita_Crundwell


Something like that, but not as grand as racing horses.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Something like that, but not as grand as racing horses.


I believe she is still a guest at the Federal Prison Camp in Pekin, BTW, and set to be there until 2030.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2021)

And in Bloomington, Mboka Mwilambwe won as mayor, as the previous mayor retired. He did well in a three way election.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2021)

Chilly with sunny intervals here chez Casa Reynard. And with a really brisk northerly breeze.

It must've been well cold during the night, as the temperature in the sitting room had dipped to 14C  I had thought about a bicycular bimble this morning, but it's not really an outdoor kind of day here. I may revise that plan after lunch.

So I cut up a pineapple for later, made some apple sauce to go with tonight's pork and cut some parts for my Higman model. And I bought the programme for the 1988 British F3 round that was held at Spa.

Anyways, speaking of lunch, I had better put the pot of minestrone soup on to warm.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Chilly with sunny intervals here chez Casa Reynard. And with a really brisk northerly breeze.
> 
> It must've been well cold during the night, as the temperature in the sitting room had dipped to 14C  I had thought about a bicycular bimble this morning, but it's not really an outdoor kind of day here. I may revise that plan after lunch.
> 
> ...


Mmm, pineapple!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2021)

The sun has been shining here on and off all morning .
Lots of nesting material being collected by our feathered friends


----------



## tyred (7 Apr 2021)

The lift repair man seems to be gone. Now there is someone tidying up the patio area outside my window. Unfortunately he is using a 2 stroke leaf blower on full throttle when I have phone calls to make.😠

I still don't see the point of leaf blowers...


----------



## fossyant (7 Apr 2021)

Took Tiggy into the vet today - peaceful departure to cat heaven. She couldn't even stand this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> We are 40 miles from any large water (Illinois River) and 800 miles from the sea. And I have never seen an anchor-print sport coat here.


I was thinking of the mayor from Jaws!


----------



## dave r (7 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> The lift repair man seems to be gone. Now there is someone tidying up the patio area outside my window. Unfortunately he is using a 2 stroke leaf blower on full throttle when I have phone calls to make.😠
> 
> I still don't see the point of leaf blowers...



I don't either.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Took Tiggy into the vet today - peaceful departure to cat heaven. She couldn't even stand this morning.



Play hard on the Bridge, Tiggy xxx


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2021)

Cat tray cleaned
Black bin out ready for collection tomorrow
Table laid 
All jobs done , might reward myself with a ride later 🙂


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2021)

I'm getting a new airstone for my aquarium.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2021)

I did go for a ride this afternoon - although it ended up not being the ride I'd intended. I fancied a spin along Padnal Bank so started out with Wiggy #2, the Chartes. Got about a hundred yards up the road and was like, hmm, the front end feels a bit odd.

Yup, a visitation from the P*ncture Fairy.

Now I'm not sure whether I rode over summat I shouldn't on Sunday, or whether I didn't close the (Presta) valve doodad after pumping the tyres up before Sunday's ride. Checking that is a job for tomorrow.

So wheeled the bike home, swapped to Max the MTB, and spent an enjoyable if rather chilly hour riding some local bridleways instead. Am really falling in love with my steel-framed Raleigh. Once I can sort the saddle issues, I'll have one banging bike.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2021)

Sachin Tendulkar is in hospital (as a precaution, apparently) with Covid 😔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Sachin Tendulkar is in hospital (as a precaution, apparently) with Covid 😔


Yes, I saw that a couple of days ago. Johnson only went in as a precaution, if I remember rightly.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Apr 2021)

After tilling the soil with Ronnie Rotovator it was ploughing trenches with him. 
Today's accompaniment, the neighbour practising amplified cello outside with some delay line processor thing giving a choral sound.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> might reward myself with a ride later 🙂



My reward was 9.5 miles


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was thinking of the mayor from Jaws!


So was I


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2021)

BTW, our town president also owns the bicycle shop.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2021)

Murray Hamilton, again with the anchor print sport coat.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2021)

Went for a short shopping trip by bike this afternoon and that was enough to convince me that it was too cold & windy for anything else, so I went for a 10km mile walk around the local footpaths instead. A small flask of coffee in the backpack certainly helped.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Went for a short shopping trip by bike this afternoon and that was enough to convince me that it was too cold & windy for anything else, so I went for a 10km mile walk around the local footpaths instead. A small flask of coffee in the backpack certainly helped.



It was damn cold in that wind, wasn't it? Nutter that I am, I went for a ride anyway.

Needed a hot bath on my return in order to defrost.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2021)

Anyways, time to put the modelling away for today. I've been carving the detail on the 4-1 collector for the exhaust system, but I need to coat it in superglue prior to continuing.

Best I do that outside and in good daylight.

I have decided to leave one side of the collector flat, so that I can glue it to the bodywork. It'll give me an extra point of attachment. Otherwise the exhaust is only held on at the manifold and by a bracket just forward of the back box. That might be a bit wibbly wobbly, so I prefer the belt-and-braces approach.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2021)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, bed for me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2021)

mybike said:


> You've caused the snow here as well. Please give a warning next time.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't evade your responsibility like that you know.



Now you can't blame me for all of that.

If I'd taken off the snow tyres from my commuter bike, then maybe: that usually causes apocalyptic weather.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time to go offline and take Middle Son off to north Germany for his job interview.
> 
> See you in a day or two...



We're back. It was a very interesting couple of days: northern Germany is very different from the south, not just in the landscapes but also the culture; after all it was a different country until not that long ago.

Middle Son seemed to like the possible job and they seemed to like him, so we'll see how things work out.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2021)

Morning.
Grey here. Our kitten has gone out exploring . He'll probably come back in to use his litter tray.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2021)

Looks a nice morning outside in all fairness , it's not blowing a hoolie or lashing it down with rain either 
Sky is grey to blue 
First cuppa has gone south down my throat 
All is ok in my world


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Grey here. Our kitten has gone out exploring . He'll probably come back in to use his litter tray.



Are you sure your kitten isn't a teenager?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2021)

There's a great big machine outside slicing the top off the road and dumping it in a truck in little bits.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2021)

Flahavan's porridge for breakfast this morning 🥣


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2021)

I've been up, drunk a pot of tea, gone back to bed and now I'm up again with a mug of coffee. It's a light grey winter's day outside and I really should get some shopping done. Though I really don't want to go outside.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> My reward was 9.5 miles


9.5 miles more than I managed.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Apr 2021)

The Bergamot plants in the yard took a beating from the frost but once the sun appeared they perked up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> The Bergamot plants in the yard took a beating from the frost but once the sun appeared they perked up.


It doesn't sound like an early grey tea was on your agenda.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's a great big machine outside slicing the top off the road and dumping it in a truck in little bits.


Does it have Wirtgen or a big W emblazoned on its sides? 
If it does it was born in Windhagen. 
One of those was stolen from works on the M1 many years ago, pre tracker era. How a 30 ton road milling machine can be stolen and sold on amazes me.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It doesn't sound like an early grey tea was on your agenda.


Sore point. My PG Tips and other essential supplies are not due until at least next week while I finalise what else is being sent over. I know how they felt in Colditz waiting for the Red Cross parcels to arrive. 
I have been raiding my partners supply of pricey teas and am currently working through the Ceylon Kenilworth.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Sore point. My PG Tips and other essential supplies are not due until at least next week while I finalise what else is being sent over. I know how they felt in Colditz waiting for the Red Cross parcels to arrive.
> I have been raiding my partners supply of pricey teas and am currently working through the Ceylon Kenilworth.


I had the same problem working in France: there was a very upmarket tea seller nearby but it really didn't cover my basic everyday tea needs. When I was out again the following year I brought plentiful supplies and, much to my French friends' amusement, a teapot.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> My reward was 9.5 miles





randynewmanscat said:


> 9.5 miles more than I managed.


I did 10 miles 😊


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had the same problem working in France: there was a very upmarket tea seller nearby but it really didn't cover my basic everyday tea needs. When I was out again the following year I brought plentiful supplies and, much to my French friends' amusement, a teapot.


Much as the French know the roast beef and perpetual tea drinking is a myth they still chuckle at the notion of anglaise tea addiction. 
The stuff in the supermarkets I've no doubt you encountered, Liptons.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2021)

There was a chap walking through the local shopping centre this morning with Blakey's metal heel and toe segs on his shoes.... 

I thought he was going to start tap dancing 😂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I did 10 miles 😊


I did 10.28 miles but as it was on a turbo trainer it doesn't count.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2021)

Milder today here chez Casa Reynard than the last few days, with occasional sunny intervals and a brisk westerly breeze.

I have completed a raft of chores this morning. I will probably spend the afternoon writing.

It is almost lunchtime. Am looking forward to homemade bread and minestrone soup.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Grey here. Our kitten has gone out exploring . He'll probably come back in to use his litter tray.



That's pretty well much par for course when it comes to cats.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2021)

Oh, and I have pumped up the tyre that went flat on me yesterday.

Always best to start these investigations with the simple things first. Namely that I didn't close the valve properly. If that doesn't work, the it's time to go p*ncture hunting.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2021)

I've just come back from a short ride , just over 5 miles. Going out was a battle into quite a strong head wind .
The wheel slipping in the frame rubbing the chain stay didn't help either .
Whilst out I spotted my first 2 Swallows.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Apr 2021)

while driving home last night, I fantasized about biking to work today but once I got home & started eating & settling in I couldn't bare the thought of prepping everything. lazy me. I rallied (a little) this morning & threw the bike on the car & assembled what I think will be appropriate gear for a ride after work, on a paved trail that I'm accustomed to. hey it's a start, right?

on my drive in, I saw one young man, maybe 10? yrs old, biking to school, winter coat, helmet, face mask, back pack, in the bike lane. kid totally put me to shame. well done young man!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Apr 2021)

Nice 50km in the milder conditions. Just a long sleeve base layer on top half and no gloves.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2021)

I've got a tesco satsuma net thingie stuffed with straw attached to the fence for the birds to take for their nest building. 
🐦 
They haven't quite got the idea yet, though.. 😂


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> There was a chap walking through the local shopping centre this morning with Blakey's metal heel and toe segs on his shoes....
> 
> I thought he was going to start tap dancing 😂


Years since I saw or more likely heard such a thing. Segs and Blakey's, a schoolboys favourite in the years before Nintendo. 
I can see the sparks coming from under the shoes now. 
People would fit them standing just proud of the shoe tip to use as weapons during fights.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Nice 50km in the milder conditions. Just a long sleeve base layer on top half and no gloves.
> 
> View attachment 582928
> 
> ...


Like the Bocage in the second image.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Grey here. Our kitten has gone out exploring . He'll probably come back in to use his litter tray.


You aren't alone there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Does it have Wirtgen or a big W emblazoned on its sides?
> If it does it was born in Windhagen.
> One of those was stolen from works on the M1 many years ago, pre tracker era. How a 30 ton road milling machine can be stolen and sold on amazes me.



Here's the one we saw: does it look familiar?


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 582843
> 
> Murray Hamilton, again with the anchor print sport coat.


Mayor Quimby for the seaside.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2021)

Before going on holiday, I carefully ordered five 3" spring clips for model making:






Oops.

Turns out I ordered five _packs _of five spring clips instead. 

Another moment where I'm reminded my German is fluent and generally fairly good, but I can easily make mistakes...


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Here's the one we saw: does it look familiar?
> 
> View attachment 582943


I'm no cold miller connoisseur but that's a Wirtgen. It's Germany, they would be commiting acts of treason to use anything else. The conveyor looks long enough to reach the upstairs windows of those houses


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2021)

Have done some writing, have split a case of logs and am waiting for some epoxy to set.

This would be a good time for a  and a toasted HCB methinks.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Before going on holiday, I carefully ordered five 3" spring clips for model making:
> 
> View attachment 582944
> 
> ...


At least you'll have what you need and more
In another lifetime I bought many of these. They don't use a spring, they have a ratchet, a rack if you will. They release on the little lever between the handles. 
They are a marvel, you can make an incremental clamping force. 
Excuse the filthy mitts.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Before going on holiday, I carefully ordered five 3" spring clips for model making:
> 
> View attachment 582944
> 
> ...



And it's worth it just for the giggle LOL  

Mind, that sort of thing never goes to waste. I have a whole bag of them in the doodads drawer in the kitchen for those moments where two hands never seem to be quite enough. Or when you want to keep a bag or packet of something closed to stop a curious cat from stealing the contents...


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> HCB


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> And it's worth it just for the giggle LOL
> 
> Mind, that sort of thing never goes to waste. I have a whole bag of them in the doodads drawer in the kitchen for those moments where two hands never seem to be quite enough. Or when you want to keep a bag or packet of something closed to stop a curious cat from stealing the contents...



Handy for hanging up bedsheets as well, and Beautiful Daughter keeps nicking them to make a "tent"...


----------



## oldwheels (8 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's pretty well much par for course when it comes to cats.


 We always had cats but never a litter tray. They told us when they wanted out and eventually we had a cat door. When my older son died his rescue cat was taken by my other son but being an indoor cat it has never occurred to it that it need not come back inside for the litter tray. It is now quite happy outside but still insists on the litter tray indoors.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Handy for hanging up bedsheets as well, and Beautiful Daughter keeps nicking them to make a "tent"...



Oh yes, tent-making is good 

Also useful for keeping related bits of paperwork together.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> We always had cats but never a litter tray. They told us when they wanted out and eventually we had a cat door. When my older son died his rescue cat was taken by my other son but being an indoor cat it has never occurred to it that it need not come back inside for the litter tray. It is now quite happy outside but still insists on the litter tray indoors.



The girls would never embarrass themselves being caught short outside. They *might* have a wee if the're bursting, but they'll come in to use the tray and then go back out again.

Although from October to about this time of year, the girls are near enough indoor cats anyway, especially Poppy. Although during the summer, Poppy will go out through the front door (I don't have a cat flap), and come in through an open upstairs window via the extension roof, to use the tray, which is next to the front door...

Cat logic


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Like the Bocage in the second image.



Now there’s a new word for me. Like it, and yes a few sunken lanes ridden today. The hedgerows are in blossom at the moment and most lovely.


----------



## pawl (8 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> There was a chap walking through the local shopping centre this morning with Blakey's metal heel and toe segs on his shoes....
> 
> I thought he was going to start tap dancing





Tap dancing is very dangerous I tried it once and badly injured myself when I fell into the sink


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Tap dancing is very dangerous I tried it once and badly injured myself when I fell into the sink



Very dangerous if you fall into the sink hole.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Very dangerous if you fall into the sink hole.


Think what you might do to your spigots!


----------



## Speicher (8 Apr 2021)

This not be mundane enough for this thread! 

This morning the Bin lorry broke down in this road. 

So another truck was sent to finish the collection of rubbish, and then a large vehicle with an engineer to try to fix the first lorry. He spent most of the day here, without success. For some obscure reason a third garbage truck turned up.

Then a ginormous (bigger than the broken down one) recovery truck arrived, he had to reverse up the street. Then a large van with orange warning lights, and finally the street cleaning vehicle joined in the "fun". 

This is a quiet cul-de-sac usually, but not today. There would have been chaos if the vehicle had broken down on a busier road.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Now there’s a new word for me. Like it, and yes a few sunken lanes ridden today. The hedgerows are in blossom at the moment and most lovely.


It's an inviting looking lane.


----------



## pawl (8 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Very dangerous if you fall into the sink hole.




If my memory is correct there was a song that started the baby has gone down the plug hole


----------



## rockyroller (8 Apr 2021)

Daddy is digging the less used cat boxes now that the cats are going out every morning. was late letting them out recently & they started going after each other is a noisy, hairy, claw filled, cartoon like, blur. ok ok get the heck out of here & don't come back until you're good & ready!


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Here's the one we saw: does it look familiar?
> 
> View attachment 582943


Road Planer, here's a local one


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2021)

Well i rewarded myself wirh a 9.59 mile ride tonight 
Been fairly busy day and finally got hold of Tom so all is good


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> If my memory is correct there was a song that started the baby has gone down the plug hole


This one?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=quin47LEJO0


----------



## pawl (8 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> This one?
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=quin47LEJO0





That’s the one


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> There was a chap walking through the local shopping centre this morning with Blakey's metal heel and toe segs on his shoes....
> 
> I thought he was going to start tap dancing 😂


When my dad was a kid, my grandfather would always put segs on my dad’s shoes ‘to make them last longer’, but grandad couldn’t work out how my dad would wear the segs down so quickly - dad would ride his bike up a steep hill and come down as fast as he could, feet out segs pressed to the ground trying to make the biggest shower of sparks behind him ✨✨✨

...or so the story goes...


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Road Planer, here's a local one
> View attachment 582991


Local after it hiked its way from Windhagen to Chris Wright's compound in Shipley.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I did 10.28 miles but as it was on a turbo trainer it doesn't count.


Counts as something if you broke a sweat.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Apr 2021)

My clothes peg basket has broken - I dropped it and the bottom came off and can't be replaced. This is where a free supermarket carrier bag would come in handy if they were still giving them away.

Other than that B&Q's stock checker is wrong on the number of boxes of disposable gloves they hold in stock at the Great Yarmouth store (the only 'local' one which supposedly had any) and they were kind enough to wake me up at about 10 past 8 this morning by calling to let me know. Oddly, they showed as "My Key Machine" on my phone's display.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2021)

Lovely supper of scampi, triple-cooked chips, roasted plum tomatoes, vegetable salad and sauce tartare, followed by a punnet of raspberries.

Happy Reynard.

I'm now playing with some wood filler.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> Daddy is digging the less used cat boxes now that the cats are going out every morning. was late letting them out recently & they started going after each other is a noisy, hairy, claw filled, cartoon like, blur. ok ok get the heck out of here & don't come back until you're good & ready!
> View attachment 582987



This is what my two are like at supper time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Apr 2021)

Currently baking a frozen pizza.
Weather 11C, breezy, scattered showers, winds S22 G26 Bar 29.58


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Currently baking a frozen pizza.
> Weather 11C, breezy, scattered showers, winds S22 G26 Bar 29.58


What type of pizza!


----------



## fossyant (8 Apr 2021)

Simba, our big Ragdoll has been looking for Tiggy ( our old cat that went to cat heaven this week) - he's a big softy but knows one of the gang is missing - he's been wandering all over the house, and in and out of the cat run. Leo the rescue has been a right grump, so the feliway plug in is on. The two female Ragdolls are OK.

The dynamic changes again, as they all respected old Tiggy. 

Fortunately, three of the cats are Ragdolls, so quite 'chilled' when dealing with a grump. Grumpy Leo is the only one that likes 'cuddles' out of them all.. hmmm


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2021)

Cats can grieve @fossyant - seen it with mine.

It might take a bit of time, but they'll sort themselves out eventually. In the mean time, I'm sending chin tickles to all of the gang xxx


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2021)

Morning y'all
Well for the first time this week no pushing or shoving this morning 
Pale grey skies ideal for a few miles


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2021)

First cuppa of the day has been drunk sure a few more will follow during the day 
Wish i had gotten up earlier and did a few miles


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2021)

Morning all. I managed to sleep almost 7 hours without waking last night. That's a rarity. By rights, I should be all fresh and frolicsome but I'm not so more tea is called for.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2021)

My grass seed it sprouting.. 
Looks like the birds didn't eat all of it 😂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2021)

Ok, phone experts, when you type on the phone using the sliding way of doing it rather than typing each letter individually, what's it called? I thought it might be something to do with haptic but that appears to be more to do with feedback from the phone.

The kind of thing where you slide your finger over the letters w-i-p-e-s and the phone guesses e-r-r-o-r because the letters are in a very similar position on a standard keyboard. (My shopping list just produced 'baby error' when I was trying to add baby wipes to the shopping list on my phone.)


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ok, phone experts, when you type on the phone using the sliding way of doing it rather than typing each letter individually, what's it called? I thought it might be something to do with haptic but that appears to be more to do with feedback from the phone.
> 
> The kind of thing where you slide your finger over the letters w-i-p-e-s and the phone guesses e-r-r-o-r because the letters are in a very similar position on a standard keyboard. (My shopping list just produced 'baby error' when I was trying to add baby wipes to the shopping list on my phone.)


Swype?

Edit: Haptic is the buzzy vibration when you tap a button/keyboard


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2021)

I have to fill the car up with petrol today. The price, locally, varies from £123.9 ppl to £141.99 ppl!! 

Guess which one I'm going too? 🤔 
It's a Shell garage, not a supermarket either!


----------



## oldwheels (9 Apr 2021)

Bright sunny morning but still very cold. Got wakened just after 5 o'clock this morning by flashing lights as the gritting lorry went past. 
After the rain yesterday a sharp frost overnight will make the roads "interesting". Glad I am not heading for the early boat today.
The wind has gone down so should be less windchill but my usual triking route may be a bit dodgy with ice.
Calmac are still putting out disruption warning so still some wind to come for a short spell anyway.
Sunday before the temperature is forecast to rise a bit.


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2021)

Off to see my new nephew this morning, all socially distanced in a wet garden.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ok, phone experts, when you type on the phone using the sliding way of doing it rather than typing each letter individually, what's it called? I thought it might be something to do with haptic but that appears to be more to do with feedback from the phone.
> 
> The kind of thing where you slide your finger over the letters w-i-p-e-s and the phone guesses e-r-r-o-r because the letters are in a very similar position on a standard keyboard. (My shopping list just produced 'baby error' when I was trying to add baby wipes to the shopping list on my phone.)


Apple call theirs _"Slide To Type"_.
I checked.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Swype?
> 
> Edit: Haptic is the buzzy vibration when you tap a button/keyboard


I have now learned that Swype was a company but it's no longer used. Android uses Flexsy.
Also, if you try to swype Swype by swyping you get sword.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2021)

If I touch the G key and make a figure of 8, eventually I get 'Gridiron'


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Before going on holiday, I carefully ordered five 3" spring clips for model making:
> 
> View attachment 582944
> 
> ...


You could use them as clothes pegs if you were to run out !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2021)

Morning .
Our kitten came rushing in all fluffed up ! A dog barked !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> If I touch the G key and make a figure of 8, eventually I get 'Gridiron'


Genevieve or February depending on which direction I start off in.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Apr 2021)

I am impressed.... I sold a bicycle frame and fork which l shipped on March 22nd . It was safely delivered two days ago !!
To Bangkok Thailand


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> What type of pizza!


Sausage Supreme, from the Home Run Inn.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sausage Supreme, from the Home Run Inn.


Was it worth it?


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Apr 2021)

It is very good. Caramelized peppers and onions, for the win. Sausage good, but not great, and crust is splendid. Sauce is neither sweet nor intrusive, and the cheese is first rate.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2021)

I must say that I admire Egyptian tomb paintings .
Their paint stayed on . They only painted it once and the designs came back 3,000 years later . 

Guess what we are doing ?

No not painting a tomb !


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2021)

Grey and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning putting away the de-quarantined shopping and making preparations for tonight's pizza. I'm going veggie I reckon, as I have courgette, peppers, onions, mushrooms, olives and artichoke hearts. 

May go for a bicyclular bimble later if it stops raining. Oh, and the front tyre on the Chartres has held its air overnight. So I suspect I didn't screw the little doodad back properly on Sunday.

Have also been messing around with the Ronseal wood filler. It is very effective at filling gaps, building up shapes (in thin layers) and seems to stick to just about anything, even curtain wire. It also sets right solid.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I must say that I admire Egyptian tomb paintings .
> Their paint stayed on . They only painted it once and the designs came back 3,000 years later .
> 
> Guess what we are doing ?
> ...



Painting model cars?


----------



## rockyroller (9 Apr 2021)

after my ride last night I stopped at a favorite take-out pizza shop for a small cheese steak sub w/ onions. they made a large instead but only charged me for the small. I tipped generously & enjoyed it very much. I think the ride & all that meat, helped me sleep very well. except for my Brother in Hawaii texting me & Sis about his chills after his 2nd vaccine shot. by 3am, my time, he was feeling much better ... Zzzz ...


----------



## rockyroller (9 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I managed to sleep almost 7 hours without waking last night. That's a rarity


any clue why? sleeps tips are always helpful


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2021)

Well the leftovers of home made casserole went down well for lunch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> any clue why? sleeps tips are always helpful


No idea at all, really. I was tired, I hadn't drunk much so no mid-night toilet visits, but I could wake up 3 times under the same conditions on any other night.


----------



## mybike (9 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It's now Wednesday so you aren't going mad. Unless you think it's Thursday.



I think it's Thursday, unless it's Friday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2021)

I just took my mother for her 2nd Covid jab. She insisted it felt like Saturday.


----------



## tyred (9 Apr 2021)

It's nice and sunny betwixt hail showers.


----------



## DCLane (9 Apr 2021)

I'm putting new bearings into a couple of wheels. The rear is fine.

The front? I squashed my finger trying to fit the bearings yesterday. And today they've completely vanished


----------



## mybike (9 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Before going on holiday, I carefully ordered five 3" spring clips for model making:
> 
> View attachment 582944
> 
> ...



Did that with punched cards once, the place shut down before we finished them. This, of course, was in the days when most computer systems no longer used punched cards.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Apr 2021)

Time for dinner: Wraps and salad tonight.


----------



## mybike (9 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> It's an inviting looking lane.



But it looks like large vehicles use it.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2021)

It is raining.

So much for the bike ride. I think I'll have a girly pamper session instead.


----------



## DCLane (9 Apr 2021)

Edit the above post: found my missing bearings. But not my marbles.

I'd forgotten I'd put them in the freezer to help with fitting  . One in, the one which was calcitrant yesterday looks to be faulty. Job done as only one was broken.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Apr 2021)

mybike said:


> Did that with punched cards once, the place shut down before we finished them. This, of course, was in the days when most computer systems no longer used punched cards.


A mate of mine got given a big box of them, they made great 'roach'


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time for dinner: Wraps and salad tonight.



I got distracted when I realised I hadn't had a shower and I was stinky.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I got distracted when I realised I hadn't had a shower and I was stinky.



I can trebuchet over some nice smellies if you want


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I can trebuchet over some nice smellies if you want



I wasn't _that _stinky...


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Apr 2021)

Wraps ready, and I'm drinking a celebratory German version of cola...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wraps ready, and I'm drinking a celebratory German version of cola...


Reinheitsgeburp!


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2021)

Cats fed.

And it's pizza night for me. About to wang it in the oven to bake.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wasn't _that _stinky...



I never said you were that stinky. It's just nice to smell, well, nice. 

Maybe it's just a girl thing.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I must say that I admire Egyptian tomb paintings .
> Their paint stayed on . They only painted it once and the designs came back 3,000 years later .
> 
> Guess what we are doing ?
> ...


The paint stayed on because they used to put varnish over the top of it. That's why some paintings survive despite being open to the elements. Unless you have a hole in your roof I don't think you need to worry about that though. 😊


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Apr 2021)

I was due to have my second jab on the 18th but I had a letter earlier in the week to say they had changed my appointment - I'm having it at 11.55 tomorrow morning! Yay!

Just had halibut for the first time - expensive (very!) but I loved it!  I have another slightly bigger piece for another day.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Just had halibut for the first time - expensive (very!) but I loved it!  I have another slightly bigger piece for another day.


baked? broiled? grilled? fried?


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I was due to have my second jab on the 18th but I had a letter earlier in the week to say they had changed my appointment - I'm having it at 11.55 tomorrow morning! Yay!
> 
> Just had halibut for the first time - expensive (very!) but I loved it!  I have another slightly bigger piece for another day.



Halibut is lovely. A favourite way is baked in the oven with butter, tarragon and capers. Classic, but very good.

Smoked halibut is tasty too, but so hard to get here in the UK. 

And you know what, sometimes there's nothing wrong spending a little bit of money on something tasty.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> baked? broiled? grilled? fried?


Fried in butter with black pepper sprinkled on it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I was due to have my second jab on the 18th but I had a letter earlier in the week to say they had changed my appointment - I'm having it at 11.55 tomorrow morning! Yay!
> 
> Just had halibut for the first time - expensive (very!) but I loved it!  I have another slightly bigger piece for another day.


I'm off for my 2nd jab tomorrow too but you beat me by 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Halibut is lovely. A favourite way is baked in the oven with butter, tarragon and capers. Classic, but very good.
> 
> Smoked halibut is tasty too, but so hard to get here in the UK.
> 
> And you know what, sometimes there's nothing wrong spending a little bit of money on something tasty.


Very true. 👍

I went a bit mad with my Regal Fish order this time. I also bought a big bag of raw king prawns (frozen), some cockle meat, some mussells and a couple of Paella mixes. With what I still have in the freezer I could probably live on fish for a month!


----------



## oldwheels (9 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Halibut is lovely. A favourite way is baked in the oven with butter, tarragon and capers. Classic, but very good.
> 
> Smoked halibut is tasty too, but so hard to get here in the UK.
> 
> And you know what, sometimes there's nothing wrong spending a little bit of money on something tasty.


If I want smoked fish I just use my own smoker with oak chippings. You can smoke all sorts of things but I just stick to fish.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Very true. 👍
> 
> I went a bit mad with my Regal Fish order this time. I also bought a big bag of raw king prawns (frozen), some cockle meat, some mussells and a couple of Paella mixes. With what I still have in the freezer I could probably live on fish for a month!



Mmmmmm, fish pie! Garlic prawns! Prawn tempura with chilli sauce!


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2021)

oldwheels said:


> If I want smoked fish I just use my own smoker with oak chippings. You can smoke all sorts of things but I just stick to fish.



I used to have my own smoker back in the day when I fished. Loved doing hot smoked trout and eels.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> I'm putting new bearings into a couple of wheels. The rear is fine.
> 
> The front? I squashed my finger trying to fit the bearings yesterday. And today they've completely vanished


Your fingers have disappeared?


----------



## sheddy (9 Apr 2021)

No he's just lost his bearings. Hold off until sun rises in the east.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2021)

sheddy said:


> No he's just lost his bearings. Hold off until sun rises in the east.


Thought it was his marbles that were now M.I A..


----------



## Jenkins (9 Apr 2021)

Spent a few hours this morning & early afternoon washing & polishing the car, vacuuming the interior and cleaning all the glass. 

Which is all very well but unfortunately, apart from a trip to Lowestoft tomorrow, it's not going anywhere much until the end of May now. A 'clarification' from the Government means that racing circuits have been classified as stadiums so cannot open to the public next week as planned - my first outing was going to be Brands Hatch on the 24th April but is now the same venue on the 22nd May


----------



## Jenkins (9 Apr 2021)

In happier news, mum & stepfather had their 2nd Covid jabs this morning. Apparently they were there for over an hour as they kept meeting people they hadn't seen for ages on their way in or out, or in one case doing the marshalling.


----------



## tyred (9 Apr 2021)

A big chunk of the icing fell off the top of my bun


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2021)

A friend of mine has just blown up the engine on his Lancia Integrale 💥


----------



## tyred (9 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> A friend of mine has just blown up the engine on his Lancia Integrale 💥



That will cost.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> A friend of mine has just blown up the engine on his Lancia Integrale 💥


Badly?


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> That will cost.


It will, indeed!! 💷


----------



## tyred (9 Apr 2021)

I'm watching a documentary about Thomas Hardy that I found on YouTube while having a glass of Bell's Whisky which I got a present a while back.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Badly?


I believe so. Lots of expensive smoke at 116 mph 
Most likely an engine rebuild needed 😔


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I believe so. Lots of expensive smoke at 116 mph
> Most likely an engine rebuild needed 😔



A re-bore or re-sleeve for sure. Or maybe even a new engine if stuff's punched a hole in the side of the block.

A friend of mine once blew a Rover V8, sending stuff flying up and down the road in various bits of disrepair. Well, he was rallying the car, but *boom* is *boom*


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I believe so. Lots of expensive smoke at 116 mph
> Most likely an engine rebuild needed 😔


Are they okay?
Cars can be rebuilt/replaced a lot easier.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> A friend of mine has just blown up the engine on his Lancia Integrale 💥


Well at least it went before the car turned into a pile of rust.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

Heard someone "singing"* this song

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SNs0vKDvs0g

to this tune

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CBxyLYWsMI4


They seemed unaware that the two don't come close.


*Murdering would be a better word.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2021)

I'm going to toddle off to the Land of Nod as I'm struggling to stay awake.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm going to toddle off to the Land of Nod as I'm struggling to stay awake.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## rockyroller (10 Apr 2021)

welp, got the 6 used tires loaded up & at 1st light I'll be free of them. w/ covid last year,our little town suspended hazardous waste dropoff, but they're back this year! woohoo!


----------



## rockyroller (10 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Fried in butter with black pepper sprinkled on it.


oh that sounds great!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> I'm putting new bearings into a couple of wheels. The rear is fine.
> 
> The front? I squashed my finger trying to fit the bearings yesterday. And today they've completely vanished


Your fingers !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2021)

Morning .
It is grey here.
I'm about to go and make another .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is grey here.
> I'm about to go and make another .


Grey here too with rain due this afternoon. I'm drinking tea from a receptacle that's somewhere between a mug and a cup. A mup, a cug?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> A re-bore or re-sleeve for sure. Or maybe even a new engine if stuff's punched a hole in the side of the block.


Hopefully just a reborn/resleeve.. 


classic33 said:


> Are they okay?
> Cars can be rebuilt/replaced a lot easier.


Yep, just the engine, luckily! 


raleighnut said:


> Well at least it went before the car turned into a pile of rust.


He's spent a long time cutting out the dead bits, rewelding everything. Even enough to get it MOT'd lol


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Apr 2021)

Alternating rain, drizzle and mizzle here, today. 
It's No1 Granddaughter's first football match since lockdown #2 this morning. ☔ ⚽ ☔


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is grey here.
> I'm about to go and make another .



Same here, on both counts.

I've even lit the wood stove.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Grey here too with rain due this afternoon. I'm drinking tea from a receptacle that's somewhere between a mug and a cup. A mup, a cug?


I can remember my mum giving me tea from a saucer in bed when I was young. It somehow tasted nicer !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I can remember my mum giving me tea from a saucer in bed when I was young. It somehow tasted nicer !


I only did that to cool it down more quickly. 

Not that I have any saucers. They became redundant apart from using them as the base for small plant pots.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2021)

I was thinking that I wouldn't make a very good presidential bodyguard . 
I would be thinking it's his life or mine and besides they could always re elect another one and he may only be in office for 4 years .


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Same here, on both counts.
> 
> I've even lit the wood stove.


As here, 9C and overcast.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2021)

Cool, overcast and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I have been watching the Formula E qualifying - the race is live on BBC2 at 2:45 btw.

And I've made a big pot of cullen skink.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> welp, got the 6 used tires loaded up & at 1st light I'll be free of them. w/ covid last year,our little town suspended hazardous waste dropoff, but they're back this year! woohoo!


tada!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2021)

I've got a hungry. Time to make lunch...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2021)

A 10-man Leeds are holding Man City off at the Etihad. 1 - 2

Done it!


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got a hungry. Time to make lunch...


I'll have what you're planning on having.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh that sounds great!


It certainly was Rocky! Well worth the cost 

As I said, I have never had halibut before so I wasn't sure what to expect. I suppose I was thinking it might be similar to plaice (which I love) but it's nothing like it. I still have one more piece left too and it's a bit bigger!

The question now is do I cook it the same way or do I ask @Reynard to trebuchet over one of her fancy sauces?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2021)

There was a big cat fight in our kitchen a little while ago ! I don't actually know how big the cats were but there was a lot of screaming and a lot of fur lying around ! Georgie seems fine . He appeared from we don't know where , the other cat had disappeared but seems to have left a lot of fur .
I think next door's cat might have tried to come in .


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Apr 2021)

Got jabbed this morning. No problems. 👍


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> There was a big cat fight in our kitchen a little while ago ! I don't actually know how big the cats were but there was a lot of screaming and a lot of fur lying around ! Georgie seems fine . He appeared from we don't know where , the other cat had disappeared but seems to have left a lot of fur .
> I think next door's cat might have tried to come in .


Did Georgie beat him up? Wow! Go Georgie! 👍


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Heard someone "singing"* this song
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SNs0vKDvs0g
> 
> ...



By the guy who wrote it...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Got jabbed this morning. No problems. 👍


Me too. They gave me a badge as well!


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Me too. They gave me a badge as well!


And a lollipop? 

All I got was a card to say I've had the jabs.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2021)

Cooking the weekly work lunch. I'm heating it on the wood stove because I get the wood for free...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> And a lollipop?
> 
> All I got was a card to say I've had the jabs.


I got a sticker for the first one and a badge for the 2nd. I'll expect a lollipop for when they've a new recipe for the latest variant du jour


----------



## pawl (10 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> And a lollipop?
> 
> All I got was a card to say I've had the jabs.




Pity Wiggle don’t do jabs Harribo with every jab.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2021)

Aaaaaah, that was a banging Formula E race!

I won't spoiler it for anyone, but if you haven't seen it, I recommend watching the re-run later on the red button. And we do it all again tomorrow.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got a sticker for the first one and a badge for the 2nd. I'll expect a lollipop for when they've a new recipe for the latest variant du jour
> View attachment 583177


Mine is a little card which has the Astra Zeneca batch number of the two jabs and the date they were administered. Who needs a Covid passport with a card like this? I just keep it in my wallet and flash it at anybody who asks.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaaah, that was a banging Formula E race!
> 
> I won't spoiler it for anyone, but if you haven't seen it, I recommend watching the re-run later on the red button. And we do it all again tomorrow.


Is it on Youtube? I like Formula E...


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2021)

Now for the Grand National...


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Is it on Youtube? I like Formula E...



BBC... Look on the i-player or on the red button later this evening. There's another race tomorrow morning at half 11.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2021)

It's the cricket season: they'll be bowling snow balls at Headingley.




(Edited to add an e to a misspelt Headingley. I thought it looked odd....)


----------



## mybike (10 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm going to toddle off to the Land of Nod as I'm struggling to stay awake.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



I just dozed off, then MrsMY started vacuuming.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2021)

I need to put the rice cooker on...

Chinese night here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> By the guy who wrote it...



T'weren't him murdering it. I know that much.


----------



## DCLane (10 Apr 2021)

@Kempstonian - Mrs DCLane's a 'Galway girl', having been born there 

I won't comment on whether she resembles that offering or Ed Sheeran's just in case I get


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2021)

Ah, that was so good... 

Sweet & sour chicken, egg fried rice and broccoli with sesame & soy.

So satisfying to cook a lovely meal.  I may have been a bit, erm, greedy...


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> @Kempstonian - Mrs DCLane's a 'Galway girl', having been born there
> 
> I won't comment on whether she resembles that offering or Ed Sheeran's just in case I get


"Offering" by Sharon Shannon!!


----------



## mybike (10 Apr 2021)

Just been out for my final 3k steps, and yes, it is snowing & there are puddles everywhere. The precipitation appeared worse when waling in a NE direction.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

mybike said:


> Just been out for my final 3k steps, and yes, it is snowing & there are puddles everywhere. The precipitation appeared worse when waling in a NE direction.


Did you try waling in any other direction?


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2021)

I've just watched MOTD.

I didn't have a  while I was watching MOTD, so I shall go and make myself one now. And take something out of the biscuit barrel to go with it.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've just watched MOTD.
> 
> I didn't have a  while I was watching MOTD, so I shall go and make myself one now. And take something out of the biscuit barrel to go with it.


Biscuit maybe!


----------



## raleighnut (11 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> It certainly was Rocky! Well worth the cost
> 
> As I said, I have never had halibut before so I wasn't sure what to expect. I suppose I was thinking it might be similar to plaice (which I love) but it's nothing like it. I still have one more piece left too and it's a bit bigger!
> 
> The question now is do I cook it the same way or do I ask @Reynard to trebuchet over one of her fancy sauces?


nah, season with 'salt & pepper' and sprinkle with plain Flour then 'pan fry in butter' or as 'Hoges' says "you can't taste the Fish"

View: https://youtu.be/ezh7KjVMf0M


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Biscuit maybe!



A couple of plain suggestives.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

Anyways, I need to do an Upsy Daisy and find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Apr 2021)

Good morning. It looks like it's going to be a vaguely sunny day in the Breisgau...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. It looks like it's going to be a vaguely sunny day in the Breisgau...


Morning, it's all very sunny here too. Chilly though - there's still frost on the roofs.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Apr 2021)

It’s sunny here, a beautiful sky, but feels absolutely freezing.


----------



## DCLane (11 Apr 2021)

I'm in Market Weighton for a TT. It's -2 but sunny


Edit the above: it's now snowing. I must be daft.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2021)

Morning.
I did the cooking last night . I went out and caught for and chips .
Georgie decided to be a dirty stop out last night . My wife went out to call him in but he refused to come in. We could see him but he was having too much fun .  This morning he was waiting to give me a brief cuddle and then shot out . He is now locked in after I gave him his food .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2021)

I'm sorry but I thought that E racing was boring! I watched a bit of it and couldn't take any more. I don't like street circuits at the best of times Monaco being the exception. I think I may have an aversion to wire mesh !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2021)

We've watched the 1966 Grand Prix dvd that I ordered . It was interesting to see the the drivers hadn't got round to wearing seat belts by that time. Another thing that you tend to forget is how much the circuits have changed over the years. Monza doesn't use the high banked section any more. Spa is almost in recognisable on the lower section, the pits must have been added later. I thought the car's seemed to go through the Loew's Hotel tunnel rather quickly, it turns out that it was extended in 1973. The pit area must also be new as would seem that they must have used it as part of the circuit In the 60's.
I've now ordered a copy of Two Men Went To War.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2021)

How odd!
Car manufacturers had to fit seatbelts in cars from 1965 yet racing drivers weren't wearing them in 1966. I thought that a lot of car technology came from a result of racing !


----------



## pawl (11 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning, it's all very sunny here too. Chilly though - there's still frost on the roofs.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> There running a series of repeats on ITV


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Apr 2021)

I'm riding to No 1 daughter's house this morning to see if her tumble dryer is fixable, or not. 

Then I have to go to work 😔


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2021)

Nice clear blue skies outside but chilly earlier when i was out for my 25 mile ride


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Apr 2021)

Much tidying up to be done...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Apr 2021)

Now I'm unpacking my bags. I'm running a little late as I came back on Thursday. 

There was a lot of dirty washing, now in the washer.

Also, I have to cook some chicken...


----------



## DCLane (11 Apr 2021)

Off to the second TT of the day; son no. 2's riding the East Bradford one near Boroughbridge - on the A168.


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Apr 2021)

Just washed the curtains in the only part of the apt that has them (I have blinds elsewhere)

Got things ready for returning to school tomorrow am.

Fitted in a 22 mile ride today as well. Now supping a Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Apr 2021)

Happy news.... The tumble dryer is fixable.. Just a £5 part from the Bay of E's! (+ P&P)

😊


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Much tidying up to be done...


The dog and chickens hold a party* whilst you were away?

*Possible hen party!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 Apr 2021)

Just finished assembling a jar full of lemons, salt and water . In one month from now l will have an essential accompaniment to stuff cooked in my ancient tagine


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2021)

I had the urge to get out of London so I took off in the car. I've just had fish and chips on the beach at Great Yarmouth.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had the urge to get out of London so I took off in the car. I've just had fish and chips on the beach at Great Yarmouth.


I like your response to getting out of London, truth to tell it made me feel a touch homesick...."pull yourself together man"


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had the urge to get out of London



That happens every time I'm there...


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2021)

yesterday turned into maintenance day for 3 bikes

MTB
removed bar mitts
installed seasonal bar ends
swapped pedals
swapped tires, the studs are stowed
repaired the tiny computer's wires, splicing, soldering, insulating & positioning
chain clean & lube
general wipe down w/ mineral spirits 

HYBRID
swapped pedals
swapped tires, the studs are stowed
general wipe down w/ mineral spirits including drive train
swapped the wheel magnet to get the computer operational & ordered a cpl new ones

ROAD BIKE
swapped pedals, cleated pedals are back, the toe clips are stowed
some figiting to get the computer operational 
reinstalled the drop bar mirror

should be good-to-go, now, on any given day, with any given bike, cuz they are all ride ready, for Spring, Summer & Fall

was a fun rarity to take the bike stand out of the basement. the only downside is all the trips in & out for stuff


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

Chilly and breezy here chez Casa Reynard, with the occasional sunny interval.

If the cats don't want to go out, then I don't intend to, either...

Watched the second Formula E race from Rome. Not as good a race as yesterday. Plus my man got wiped out by a maniac in a Mecedes who'd cooked his brakes and couldn't stop. Hey ho...

Soup and sandwich time.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had the urge to get out of London so I took off in the car. I've just had fish and chips on the beach at Great Yarmouth.



Err, I didn't know Great Yarmouth was local to London... 

Just watch out, the rozzers in this neck of the woods are still stopping cars and asking where you've come from.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now I'm unpacking my bags. I'm running a little late as I came back on Thursday.
> 
> There was a lot of dirty washing, now in the washer.
> 
> Also, I have to cook some chicken...



A free range one?


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you try waling in any other direction?



I had been, but I wanted to go home.


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2021)

Feeling quite chuffed. I had bluetooth earphones with one side disconnected & another that wouldn't charge. Took the earpiece+cable out of non charging & put it in the mono one. Now I have one that charges and works in both ears. Shaky hands are no obstacle, although the soldering iron does wave around a bit!


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Err, I didn't know Great Yarmouth was local to London...
> 
> Just watch out, the rozzers in this neck of the woods are still stopping cars and asking where you've come from.


Do they get many cars answering them.
Disney and Pixar have a lot to answer for.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do they get many cars answering them.
> Disney and Pixar have a lot to answer for.



Which reminds, I haven't seen the films in ages. I might dust off the DVDs and do just that!


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

Uh oh, it's snowing...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Err, I didn't know Great Yarmouth was local to London...
> 
> Just watch out, the rozzers in this neck of the woods are still stopping cars and asking where you've come from.



Just say "Barnard Castle" and you'll be fine.

That's a harder trick to pull here, as numberplates are issued by the county where the car is registered.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Err, I didn't know Great Yarmouth was local to London...
> 
> Just watch out, the rozzers in this neck of the woods are still stopping cars and asking where you've come from.


I cracked. I've been homebound for so long now. Naughty me but it's better than going bonkers.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2021)

It’s snowing and every forecast I’ve seen says it’s 7c and sunny. Not only that we had thunder snow earlier.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2021)

I've just had a reminder on my phone to remind @Jenkins to get his bins out ready for the morning. There was someone else. Was it @Illaveago ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 Apr 2021)

I may be going a bit "stir crazy" due to current restrictions but l have an "itch" that needs a scratch ....it takes the form of wanting to build a vintage steel track bike and l have found this little collection for sale . I know it looks a bit tatty but l like its history . I would value any opinions from those who undoubtedly have more knowledge on the subject than l have.
Also the last time l road a fix wheel bike l would have been about fifteen years old 
This is the frames story :For sale a size 52 Nervex fitting track bike frame mounted by a French cameraman??. Multiple victories in the late 1960s, including the Alsace and France championships, hence the presence of the hand-painted tricolor on the frame, original paint. Robust frame, sold with its stronglight "Foresting" headset and "Aiglor" crankset made in France.









Not a fan of the colour but l guess that could be changed...priced at €350 !


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I cracked. I've been homebound for so long now. Naughty me but it's better than going bonkers.



That's ok, I won't grass on you xxx 

Hope you enjoyed your shish and fips


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had a reminder on my phone to remind @Jenkins to get his bins out ready for the morning. There was someone else. Was it @Illaveago ?


Oh ! Thanks for reminding me to remind you . I had completely forgotten !


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

I have a  and a Belgian bun


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2021)

A pot of tea sounds very good to me. So good that I'm going to put the kettle on.


----------



## postman (11 Apr 2021)

Did I tell you I planted four ferns in the garden yesterday.We have been asked to sort out the in-laws garden,and plants are being transferred from Lancashire soil to Yorkshire soil.I hope they survive the culture shock.More to come over in the next few weeks.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2021)

It has been sunny here with a few light showers. I did some sanding down some paintwork on the wall of the stairs. I had had enough . I left some for another day .
In the afternoon I went out for another ride on my Red Feather. I cycled over to Lacock via the Roebuck and Reybridge. I stopped off a couple of times to look at the wildlife . I saw a Red Kite , a Raven and a Buzzard soaring . I spotted a load of twigs in the ends of an electricity pylon . It was in the pylon that I spotted a Peregrine in a while back . I did about 12 miles .


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

I am pondering what bits to do next on the Higman. Maybe finish the parts for the roll cage and build the rear wing and its mounting brackets.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2021)

I made a cheese and sausage pizza for lunch. Mixed and seasoned my own dough.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2021)

Beer o’clock, this time Abbott Ale 🍺


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

Going to get myself another  and settle down to listen to Sheffield Utd v Arsenal.

Whatever we end up doing, at least the Spuds have lost.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Beer o’clock, this time Abbott Ale 🍺


Draught ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Draught ?



Bottled, not living in a pub


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2021)




----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> View attachment 583411


We have three...horses not automobiles . They have a few demands that vehicles don't have


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> View attachment 583411



And Dobbin is also edible should things not work out.

An automobile is a bit, erm, less edible.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> And Dobbin is also edible should things not work out.
> 
> An automobile is a bit, erm, less edible.


I am vegetarian ,


----------



## tyred (11 Apr 2021)

I'm going to have sausage roll and beans for tea


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2021)

Been a glorious day with a right mixture of weather including snow


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Going to get myself another  and settle down to listen to Sheffield Utd v Arsenal.
> 
> Whatever we end up doing, at least the Spuds have lost.


When you're at the foot of the table, having a manager called Heckingbottom isn't going to help much.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> When you're at the foot of the table, having a manager called Heckingbottom isn't going to help much.



True, dat...


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I am vegetarian ,



But the furries aren't...


----------



## postman (11 Apr 2021)

Second jab booked in for next Sunday.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> But the furries aren't...


What are furries ?


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Apr 2021)

I had chips at Cromer... 👍🏼

But I was being paid to go there and eat them.. Feeding the nation (and ME)


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 583443
> 
> 
> I had chips at Cromer... 👍🏼
> ...



I miss playing chicken with waves on the sea front.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> What are furries ?



Things that go "woof" or "meow"


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I miss playing chicken with waves on the sea front.



Here you get to do it with the irrigation hoses. The spray heads have got this habit of switching direction abruptly.

Drain water is, erm, fragrant...


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

A satisfying win for the Gooners in the end.

Relieved Reynard.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Things that go "woof" or "meow"


I thought they were those annoying toys that "learned a language" and when you put two or more together they never stopped.


----------



## Tribansman (11 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> I thought they were those annoying toys that "learned a language" and when you put two or more together they never stopped.


They (furbies) were actually banned from the Pentagon in the late 90s as it was feared they may record then repeat classified information


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> I thought they were those annoying toys that "learned a language" and when you put two or more together they never stopped.



Hmm, those passed me by, I think...


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2021)

Anyways, time for a  and MOTD


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, those passed me by, I think...


Once seen, and heard, never forgotten.
Believe me. You want someone pulling the tag out of a dozen or so on a shelf. Once they start...


----------



## Jenkins (11 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had the urge to get out of London so I took off in the car. I've just had fish and chips on the beach at Great Yarmouth.


Bet that was chilly today


----------



## Jenkins (11 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had a reminder on my phone to remind @Jenkins to get his bins out ready for the morning. There was someone else. Was it @Illaveago ?


Thank you for the reminder, but the bin's already out. When I got home from this afternoon's ride, my next door neighbour already had theirs out so I moved mine round ready. As it was still daytime, I could even see that it was the grey lidded bin so I knew which one to move.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had a reminder on my phone to remind @Jenkins to get his bins out ready for the morning. There was someone else. Was it @Illaveago ?


Think both have overlooked(forgotten) about it.

Edited
One hasn't.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Apr 2021)

I'm watching today's GT Cup racing from Donington Park on Youtube and really missing being trackside - even on a bitterly cold in the wind day like today.**

if it stays dry tomorow afternoon, I may have to go on a beerhunter ride.

**Edited - I definitely need to get out as I've just corrected the commentator by recognising a corner by the gravel trap & tyre barrier alone!


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> **Edited - I definitely need to get out as I've just corrected the commentator by recognising a corner by the gravel trap & tyre barrier alone!



Nothing wrong with that whatsoever


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

Anyways, time to toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to toddle off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Apr 2021)

Morning all. Ice scraping on my wife’s car completed. Heating turned up in the house slightly. It’s bloody cold both inside and out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2021)

Frosty but a gloriously furious red sunrise: the sun is like an angry blood orange.

Tea up!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2021)

Nice sunrise hear wish i had gone for a ride to watch it unfurl itself but hey always tomorrow 
Been a great weekend 
First tea drank


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Think both have overlooked(forgotten) about it.
> 
> Edited
> One hasn't.


Forgot what ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2021)

Morning.
Grey and raining here.
My wife has been told by our daughter that our grandson is expecting her to make him a piggy cake ! 
We haven't a clue what one of those is , are !


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Grey and raining here.
> My wife has been told by our daughter that our grandson is expecting her to make him a piggy cake !
> We haven't a clue what one of those is , are !


Peppa Pig 🐽?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2021)

I'm up 🍵


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Grey and raining here.
> My wife has been told by our daughter that our grandson is expecting her to make him a piggy cake !
> We haven't a clue what one of those is , are !



It's not a Peppa Pig cake is it?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not a Peppa Pig cake is it?
> View attachment 583470


Are they related to a flat fish where the eyes move round to one side of the body ?


----------



## postman (12 Apr 2021)

I have got a screw loose.I am up early to see if Specsavers can replace the screw that fell out of my glasses.So a walk into Headingley may be on the cards.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2021)

What a Numpty ! 
Our kitten is stood in our birdbath chasing imaginary goldfish and watching the water pour over the edge , every now and then he shakes a paw as it is wet . 
I wondered why the birdbath and drinks bowl were empty this morning despite the rain !


----------



## tyred (12 Apr 2021)

The sun is shining and today is the day I m allowed to travel more than 5km


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2021)

I've cleaned my work boots and made a banana cake 🍌


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What a Numpty !
> Our kitten is stood in our birdbath chasing imaginary goldfish and watching the water pour over the edge , every now and then he shakes a paw as it is wet .
> I wondered why the birdbath and drinks bowl were empty this morning despite the rain !


Lol. My last sadly departed Siamese had a fascination with water and regularly lifted a variety of objects from around the house and put them in the dog's water bowl!  The current Siamese doesn't bother. Her thing is opening drawers and pulling stuff out. They are full of character!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2021)

I just walked to and from the supermarket. It was only when I got back that I remembered that I needed to take the car there to fill up on petrol.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2021)

Talking of walking, my fit band reckons I walked 31,000 steps overnight.


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Talking of walking, my fit band reckons I walked 31,000 steps overnight.



You been sleep walking again?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> You been sleep walking again?


It would explain why I feel so tired today....


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> They (furbies) were actually banned from the Pentagon in the late 90s as it was feared they may record then repeat classified information


They could repeat what Biden says and STILL nobody would understand it!


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Apr 2021)

The best fish & chips I ever had was in a chip shop in Yarmouth. They had tables so we decided to eat it there instead of take away. It came on a large oval plate and the piece of cod overhung the plate at both ends! It was enormous. If I went to my local chippy now and asked for a large cod it would be about half the size. It was beautifully fresh too, what with Yarmouth being so close to the fishing port of Lowestoft. I'll bet it was caught the same day. Ahhhh.... memories...


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Going to get myself another  and settle down to listen to Sheffield Utd v Arsenal.
> 
> Whatever we end up doing, at least the Spuds have lost.


We needed that result! Injuries though... I hope Lacazette doesn't pick up one because if he did that would be all our brightest players crocked. Smith Rowe, Saka, Martinelli, Odegaard and Tierney (who won't play again this season according to Sky Sports ). Luiz is also injured and Auba has the flu. No mention in the media of an 'injury crisis' though because we aren't Liverpool or Man Utd.


----------



## mybike (12 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Peppa Pig 🐽?





deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not a Peppa Pig cake is it?
> View attachment 583470



I must confess to hating that programme. Yet my grandchildren seemed to love it.


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2021)

Back in the shed office after a good 12 days off.

Greenhouse now back in operation - 25c already inside there. Flipping freezing out though !


----------



## mybike (12 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> I have got a screw loose.I am up early to see if Specsavers can replace the screw that fell out of my glasses.So a walk into Headingley may be on the cards.



I will make no comment.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> We have three...horses not automobiles . They have a few demands that vehicles don't have


Things were properly timed back then. 15 minutes to harness and set the horse in shafts, about ten minutes out of every hour to rest the horse and feed him and water him, good for a bit less than eight hours work, then home to the stable.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> They (furbies) were actually banned from the Pentagon in the late 90s as it was feared they may record then repeat classified information


And the NSA and the Norfolk Shipyards. Funny stuff.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Grey and raining here.
> My wife has been told by our daughter that our grandson is expecting her to make him a piggy cake !
> We haven't a clue what one of those is , are !








Maybe...


or even...


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. My last sadly departed Siamese had a fascination with water and regularly lifted a variety of objects from around the house and put them in the dog's water bowl!  The current Siamese doesn't bother. Her thing is opening drawers and pulling stuff out. They are full of character!


My sister had two, and they would wrestle. Much to the amusement of the dogs.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> My sister had two, and they would wrestle. Much to the amusement of the dogs.


I almost took her sister as well when I bought the current one. Not sure I could have coped with double the trouble!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 583499
> 
> Maybe...
> View attachment 583501
> ...


Don't build up your hopes too much !


----------



## Tribansman (12 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Peppa Pig 🐽?


Baker beware...


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2021)

mybike said:


> I must confess to hating that programme. Yet my grandchildren seemed to love it.


Do they also love 'In the Night Garden'? 
Mine did.. Essential viewing for them 🤪


----------



## Tribansman (12 Apr 2021)

mybike said:


> I must confess to hating that programme. Yet my grandchildren seemed to love it.


Other way round for me, mine not keen but I've found some of them pretty funny...the French penpal* episode especially, which is definitely aimed equally at parents

(she's keen to learn English so Peppa and her friends choose a song to help her that contains only the words 'bing bong bingly bongly boo' 😂)


----------



## pawl (12 Apr 2021)

Mrs p had a call allegedly from Amazon saying someone had attempted to buy a mobile phone using her account .Asked them to hold while she checked her account Nothing showing .Caller then asked Mrs Ptogive a load of details which she politely told the caller to get stuffed.I won’t say what she actually said


----------



## mybike (12 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Do they also love 'In the Night Garden'?
> Mine did.. Essential viewing for them 🤪



First two did, second two I'm not sure as we didn't look after them as much.

I could cope with ITNG, it had similarities to the Magic Roundabout, in that adult humour could see the funny bits.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

Chilly with sunny intervals here chez Casa Reynard.

I having a plumpitty day. Although I have prepared the fruit for another batch of marmalade. 

About to have lunch, and then other than topping up the wood bins in the house, I plan on spending the rest of the afternoon working on the Higman model.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Apr 2021)

as I was passing, saw a young man being arrested at a local hotel. looked like late teens early 20s. I could see that his hands were bound behind his back & he hopped a little so I wonder if his feet were bound or if he had an issue w/ a foot. regardless it all seemed pretty tame. here's hoping he didn't hurt anyone


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> We needed that result! Injuries though... I hope Lacazette doesn't pick up one because if he did that would be all our brightest players crocked. Smith Rowe, Saka, Martinelli, Odegaard and Tierney (who won't play again this season according to Sky Sports ). Luiz is also injured and Auba has the flu. No mention in the media of an 'injury crisis' though because we aren't Liverpool or Man Utd.



Didn't we just. It's a good shot in the arm. Partey and Lacazette both played a blinder.

The Spuds losing made it even sweeter.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> The best fish & chips I ever had was in a chip shop in Yarmouth. They had tables so we decided to eat it there instead of take away. It came on a large oval plate and the piece of cod overhung the plate at both ends! It was beautifully fresh too, what with Yarmouth being so close to the fishing port of Lowestoft. I'll bet it was caught the same day. Ahhhh.... memories...


yeah some things are best fresh & freshly cooked. we've experimented with take-out for seafood & it's just not the same


----------



## rockyroller (12 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> I have got a screw loose.I am up early to see if Specsavers can replace the screw that fell out of my glasses.So a walk into Headingley may be on the cards.


here's hoping you didn't lose your marbles on the way


----------



## rockyroller (12 Apr 2021)

after work yesterday, took to the couch for a fake nap & watched the last hour of the "Masters". I don't usually watch golf, but when I do, I enjoy it. bonus that it was a championship. so fun watching sports, when you're watching the best players


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Apr 2021)

Apparently, non-essential shops are open from today in England. I've only had about 80 emails from numerous shops to tell me of this in the last 5 hours. 

Now, to spend a few hours unsubscribing... then I'll have a word with certain family members this evening about unticking the marketing option when buying stuff using my email address.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I'm sat out barbecueing, I feel much less angry with myself now. Spilling tea on a laptop keyboard at the days start does not set a person up for enjoying a day of strong sunshine.
> While I should have been out enjoying the day I was stuck inside doing my penance. Stripping the thing down to components and drowning them in many litres of demineralised water followed by a litre of isopropyl.
> I'll put it back together tomorrow and cross my fingers and toes.


I left it all on a heat mat set to 23C and willfully ignored it. Picking up where I left off I reassembled it all today and it works, happy days and keep my money in my pocket. Without Lenovo's very detailed assembly/disassembly knowledge base I probably would have been in angry mode with left over M2 screws, happy days.


----------



## fossyant (12 Apr 2021)

Lunch ride earlier and saw a few pubs with their beer gardens open and fairly full. Flipping BB is still clicking on the old MTB. Was a bit too 'free running' and slightly rough when I deep cleaned the bike, so just been to order another. Very little stock anywhere. UN55 level BB, 73x110mm

Ended up with the new UN300 with 73 x 113 - I won't notice 1.5mm either side. SJS Cycles to the rescue. They had a Tange BB at 73 x 110.5mm, but I'll stick with the Shimano - it's survived a hard life so far.

Stock isn't good on parts.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

Cutting out ribs for the Higman's rear wing. I need 28 - 10 pairs plus two of four layers of card, as the latter need to take a bracket.

But my eyes have gone  with the small parts, so time to knock off for a  and a biskit.


----------



## DCLane (12 Apr 2021)

Sat outside the national cycling centre waiting for a bike pick-up and a track session.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cutting out ribs for the Higman's rear wing. I need 28 - 10 pairs plus two of four layers of card, as the latter need to take a bracket.
> 
> But my eyes have gone  with the small parts, so time to knock off for a  and a biskit.



I hear you. 

The most small bits I had to deal with thus far was for this wagon: I think it was about 196 parts in total for the upright sections...


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2021)

I said not to build your hopes up too much !
My daughter made some cup cakes for us to decorate with some pink icing and eyes . He is a 3 year old so nothing complicated . We made a circle of icing to cover the top of the cake , a round blob for the snout, 2 more flattened blobs for ears and then popped 2 eyes on . I will download some pictures later .


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2021)

Time to wash up


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time to wash up



You too?


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2021)

The yolk of my fried egg fell through a large hole in my sourdough toast this morning. It was a tragedy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2021)

I just checked the route to a possible place of work where I'm getting my second interview on Wednesday. It's exactly 2 km/1.2 miles, with no hills to speak of...


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> The yolk of my fried egg fell through a large hole in my sourdough toast this morning. It was a tragedy.



This is precisely why I prefer my bread with a tight crumb.

Except in my case, my marmalade doesn't fall through the holes.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> Sat outside the national cycling centre waiting for a bike pick-up and a track session.
> 
> View attachment 583568



Another acquisition?


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just checked the route to a possible place of work where I'm getting my second interview on Wednesday. It's exactly 2 km/1.2 miles, with no hills to speak of...


I hope the interview goes well.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I hear you.
> 
> The most small bits I had to deal with thus far was for this wagon: I think it was about 196 parts in total for the upright sections...



That waggon looks really good, you know @Andy in Germany 

Devil's in the detail though, isn't it? I've still got to add 3 wires, 33 rolled paper sleeves as well as the skin. Plus two mounting brackets (number of pieces to make as yet unknown) and the end plates at four sections per side.

I could've used a simpler construction (make the skin and fill it with epoxy) but I might have problems with the shaping, and it could potentially snap along the back edge of the aerofoil.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just checked the route to a possible place of work where I'm getting my second interview on Wednesday. It's exactly 2 km/1.2 miles, with no hills to speak of...



Fingers and paws crossed for you from all of us girls here chez Casa Reynard xxx


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

Don't need to cook tonight as I'm having a bistas.

Although given that it's pizza, chips and coleslaw, it's not quite as random as a bitsas can sometimes be.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2021)

Going to find Woody in the garage


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> The yolk of my fried egg fell through a large hole in my sourdough toast this morning. It was a tragedy.


We should see if we can add an extra day of national mourning. Hindsight tells me had it been my toast I would have fitted a blanking plate first.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Don't need to cook tonight as I'm having a bistas.
> 
> Although given that it's pizza, chips and coleslaw, it's not quite as random as a bitsas can sometimes be.


Ordeal by bolognese sauce and pasta for me, I say ordeal, its a nice sauce but three nights in a row is a bit much.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> We should see if we can add an extra day of national mourning. Hindsight tells me had it been my toast I would have fitted a blanking plate first.



AKA a rasher of bacon


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

Right, I need to feed the cats. I am being stared at...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I hope the interview goes well.



Many thanks. I'm hopeful: they seem to like me, in fact the interview is to see if I'll fit into another department so they can employ me now and then see if I'll fit into the other programme when it restarts after Lockdown.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> We should see if we can add an extra day of national mourning.



Excellent idea but it would be cruel and unnatural to deprive folks of their TV soaps for a day longer than necessary.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Going to find Woody in the garage


The pigeon ?


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

Anyway, it's time to put things away and throw supper into the poppity ping.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The pigeon ?



No https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/meet-woody-the-woodrup.192708/


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Many thanks. I'm hopeful: they seem to like me, in fact the interview is to see if I'll fit into another department so they can employ me now and then see if I'll fit into the other programme when it restarts after Lockdown.


Good luck Andy, fingers crossed for you 🤞


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> AKA a rasher of bacon


You are on the ball.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> The yolk of my fried egg fell through a large hole in my sourdough toast this morning. It was a tragedy.


Does the amount of time it's taken for you to get this unexpected setback off your chest indicate where the yolk landed?


----------



## postman (12 Apr 2021)

The plot thickens,on Saturday i planted four ferns.Given to us by my Fil ,we are sorting his garden out.So on Sunday morning i noticed two of them had large holes next to them,something a fox or a squirrel had been digging.So i filled the holes in they were big like trenches.So i went and had a look this morning,well blow me same thing had happened ,same places same shape never seen that before.So i filled in again then i placed twigs around the two ferns,then six larger twigs around them and then tied string around them I wait till tomorrow morning to see if the animal can get round my defences.


----------



## DCLane (12 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Another acquisition?



Nope. Just the opposite - the drop-off of a bike sold on here to a CC member way back in November: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sold-daytona-ladies-road-bike-£10-dewsbury-west-yorkshire.269314/

They couldn't get across due to Covid restrictions so me being in Manchester meant it was easier for them to pick up from the velodrome.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does the amount of time it's taken for you to get this unexpected setback off your chest indicate where the yolk landed?


I have a sneaking suspicion that you are making light of my grave misfortune. The yolk dribbled through the hole in the toast onto the plate that contained my breakfast. Everybody knows that yolk that is smeared on a plate bears no comparison to yolk on toast.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The pigeon ?


Woodpecker!!


----------



## Tribansman (12 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that you are making light of my grave misfortune. The yolk dribbled through the hole in the toast onto the plate that contained my breakfast. Everybody knows that yolk that is smeared on a plate bears no comparison to yolk on toast.


Runny yolk and baked beans is sublime


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Runny yolk and baked beans is sublime



Baked beans on toast, topped with a fried egg...


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> Nope. Just the opposite - the drop-off of a bike sold on here to a CC member way back in November: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sold-daytona-ladies-road-bike-£10-dewsbury-west-yorkshire.269314/
> 
> They couldn't get across due to Covid restrictions so me being in Manchester meant it was easier for them to pick up from the velodrome.



Ah, a de-acquisition.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> You are on the ball.



On a roll, surely...


----------



## Tribansman (12 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Baked beans on toast, topped with a fried egg...


Great post ride fayre 👍

That's tomorrow's breakfast sorted. With brown sauce, of course 🤤


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> On a roll, surely...


Don't! I went on a roll with cheese puns on another serious thread here.
I need to lay off food related puns for a while.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Don't! I went on a roll with cheese puns on another serious thread here.
> I need to lay off food related puns for a while.


Don't think you can come on here begging your Padano.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Don't think you can come on here begging your Padano.


Puns should always be deployed Caerphilly


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2021)

Assault with a breadly weapon maybe?


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

Are you sure this is the thyme or plaice for this?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Puns should always be deployed Caerphilly


That was the cheese that sent the thread into meltdown. Incidentally, Gran Padano grills really well, a discovery I made messing about in the kitchen last week.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Great post ride fayre 👍
> 
> That's tomorrow's breakfast sorted. With brown sauce, of course 🤤



Has to be sweet chilli sauce.

Me no likey brown sauce


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That was the cheese that sent the thread into meltdown. Incidentally, Gran Padano grills really well, a discovery I made messing about in the kitchen last week.



I usually grate it over a pasta bake, or mix it with breadcrumbs and oil to make a crispy topping for fish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I usually grate it over a pasta bake, or mix it with breadcrumbs and oil to make a crispy topping for fish.


That sounds like it will work well. I thought it might burn without doing that magic thing that some cheeses do under heat. But it has the magic!


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2021)

_"A house is not a home until there's an elephant in the room, a skeleton in the closet, a boogeyman under the bed, and a bun in the oven."_


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"A house is not a home until there's an elephant in the room, a skeleton in the closet, a boogeyman under the bed, and a bun in the oven."_


Phew, no mention of what's been swept under the carpet!


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Runny yolk and baked beans is sublime


Oh dear.......that really is a full on, industrial grade tragedy.


----------



## postman (12 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Baked beans on toast, topped with a fried egg...


Plus brown sauce.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I usually grate it over a pasta bake, or mix it with breadcrumbs and oil to make a crispy topping for fish.


I used to do that all the time until I nearly caused a fire after a fusili mistakes. My other half made me say pasta la vista to grilling cheese. She's a harsh lass, Anya


----------



## postman (12 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> Plus brown sauce.


I see the post was late again.Well i am getting old and me legs are not wot they used to be.But two votes for brown sauce.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Don't think you can come on here begging your Padano.


Don't try and lure me into another round of dairy product based puns. 
I'm in cold turkey weaning myself off them, I might try some cured meat puns to see if it provides relief.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Oh dear.......that really is a full on, industrial grade tragedy.


It's only a tragedy if anyone's in my vicinity a couple of hours later 

Take it you wouldn't be a fan of a beans (stewed till they're sticky) and cheese omelette either? Food of the gods


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> I see the post was late again.Well i am getting old and me legs are not wot they used to be.But two votes for brown sauce.


Well I'm voting for mustard. I'll never cut the mustard.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that you are making light of my grave misfortune. The yolk dribbled through the hole in the toast onto the plate that contained my breakfast. Everybody knows that yolk that is smeared on a plate bears no comparison to yolk on toast.


Yes but had you taken the carnivore provision of covering the sad toast so full of holes with a fat back rasher you would not be relating this woe.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Baked beans on toast, topped with a fried egg...


Beans must not touch the egg, it is a cardinal rule. On a breakfast platter for instance the beans must be isolated from the other elements with a toast barrier. 
Those are hard and fast rules.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Yes but had you taken the carnivore provision of covering the sad toast so full of holes with a fat back rasher you would not be relating this woe.


I like it! A bacon bandage. I think that sailors use the same sort of thing when the hull of their yacht gets punctured by a passing whale, mid-ocean.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Yes but had you taken the carnivore provision of covering the sad toast so full of holes with a fat back rasher you would not be relating this woe.


You seem to be suggesting baconing over the cracks.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Phew, no mention of what's been swept under the carpet!


For the silverfish to eat.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You seem to be suggesting baconing over the cracks.


A more robust option is a Parma Dam


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You seem to be suggesting baconing over the cracks.


I prefer such terms as baffle plate or bund.
With properly arranged sandwiches most egg yolk excursions can be avoided. 
Occasionally there will be yolk on the plate which is a sad event but worse things happen.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Apr 2021)

I'm off to make some ham, Emmenthal and chive toasties. Puns are appetite inducing.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Apr 2021)

This just popped up on my twitter feed, no idea why. 

But it must be two of the best minutes in TV history 


View: https://youtu.be/RmMPKB2ldHQ


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> A more robust option is a Parma Dam


Hmm.....Parma ham would certainly conform to the contours of toast better than back bacon ( and form a better seal ) but I think it would be too early in the day to start on such an exotic delicacy. Maybe we need a spreadable sourdough bread filler that would set in the toaster.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Hmm.....Parma ham would certainly conform to the contours of toast better than back bacon ( and form a better seal ) but I think it would be too early in the day to start on such an exotic delicacy. Maybe we need a spreadable sourdough bread filler that would set in the toaster.


Plug some fried mushrooms into the holes first, then the bacon sub base.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Plug some fried mushrooms into the holes first, then the bacon sub base.


I like the idea but I'd check the toaster guarantee first.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Plug some fried mushrooms into the holes first, then the bacon sub base.


Splendid! A belt and braces approach. Let's face it, yolk migration needs a serious approach.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Hmm.....Parma ham would certainly conform to the contours of toast better than back bacon ( and form a better seal ) but I think it would be too early in the day to start on such an exotic delicacy. Maybe we need a spreadable sourdough bread filler that would set in the toaster.


Sauer_gro_ut? Used for that very purpose across Germany I believe, and would mesh seamlessly both structurally and gustatorily with the sourdough


----------



## slowmotion (12 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Sauer_gro_ut? Used for that very purpose across Germany I believe, and would mesh seamlessly both structurally and gustatorily with the sourdough


Sauerkraut would be ideal as regards texture, tenacity and availability but surely, marrying it with a fried egg at such an early hour is a step too far?


----------



## Tribansman (13 Apr 2021)

It may be a steppe too far if it were Ukrainian sauerkraut, but otherwise it's a perfect way to beggin the day. Eggcentric perhaps, but will give you a frying start and you'd be in shellect company (Sean Connery was known to be one of the dish's only celebrity proponents and favoured two eggs - what he called 'double yolk heaven')


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yeah some things are best fresh & freshly cooked. we've experimented with take-out for seafood & it's just not the same


Fish and Chips from The Red Lobster? Cheapest item on the menu, and best also.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Hmm.....Parma ham would certainly conform to the contours of toast better than back bacon ( and form a better seal ) but I think it would be too early in the day to start on such an exotic delicacy. Maybe we need a spreadable sourdough bread filler that would set in the toaster.



Or you could just de-gas your bread a bit more when knocking back and shaping, so that you get a tighter crumb.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2021)

Anyways, I eely ought to go to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (13 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> Plus brown sauce.





postman said:


> Plus brown sauce.



I can't believe I just read that.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Many thanks. I'm hopeful: they seem to like me, in fact the interview is to see if I'll fit into another department so they can employ me now and then see if I'll fit into the other programme when it restarts after Lockdown.


Are they a bit limited on space ?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2021)

I'm up. Time for 🍵


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up. Time for 🍵



Just had my first one of the day , sure i might have at least 3 more 
Blue skies with white fluffy clouds but chilly for sure


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2021)

Morning.
Our kitten was a dirty stop out again last night . I let him go out at 6. 30 and went out to whistle for him after 11. Whilst outside looking for him I heard some rustling . I thought it might have been him making his way back but it was a very large Hedgehog ! It ran diagonally from my garage to some shrubs a foot away from me .
Georgie was full of cuddles first thing this morning . I gave him his breakfast and he has disappeared outside again .


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just had my first one of the day , sure i might have at least 3 more
> Blue skies with white fluffy clouds but chilly for sure


Most definitely chilly. I took the watering can down the garden to top in the birdbath and the water was frozen! 
No wonder the starling gave up earlier 😂


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Most definitely chilly. I took the watering can down the garden to top in the birdbath and the water was frozen!
> No wonder the starling gave up earlier 😂


Ours wasn't frozen


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2021)

Don't they talk a load of bollows! They were just talking about the number of people who went shopping yesterday wasn't as high as pre virus . Well a lot of people who may have wanted to go shopping stayed away as they knew that there would be crowds! As one shopper said . He was fed up with buying things online having to return most of it . He could see ,feel and actually buy it then and there.
I think in time people will move back to going shopping rather than buying online, that is if the retail sector doesn't cut back on it's stock and people have to order things instead .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2021)

I've had a gloriously late start to the day! The teapot is emptied now and I'm off to the downstairs laundry to get my laundry out of the tumbledryer. Then it's coffee!


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Apr 2021)

Last evening, I cut my grass and did a good bit of tree trimming. It looked like everyone else did the same, and the mowers were still going until sun down.


----------



## Speicher (13 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Many thanks. I'm hopeful: they seem to like me, in fact the interview is to see if I'll fit into another department so they can employ me now and then see if I'll fit into the other programme when it restarts after Lockdown.



Is that near where you are now, or back "home"?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Last evening, I cut my grass and did a good bit of tree trimming. It looked like everyone else did the same, and the mowers were still going until sun down.


I've just heard my first mower of spring. Do they migrate in winter?


----------



## Speicher (13 Apr 2021)

My mower migrates late October and returns about mid-March. He over-winters about three miles from here.


----------



## postman (13 Apr 2021)

Speicher said:


> My mower migrates late October and returns about mid-March. He over-winters about three miles from here.


Not Patrick by any chance.


----------



## postman (13 Apr 2021)

Mrs P is funny,she has just taken a look at my rather nice new pyjamas and told me they look like old man pyjamas.I ask you they are full leg and black and white check pattern..Wots not to like.So it seems my next pair which I do need will be those t shirt and short type.Excuse me it's my arms and legs I want to keep warm.


----------



## DCLane (13 Apr 2021)

Haircut done. Let's see if yesterday's students notice today. Probably not


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2021)

The Evergiven is still in the Great Bitter Lake, in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2021)

A beautiful sunny day here chez Casa Reynard, but bloomin 'eck, it's chilly!

I did two loads of laundry this morning, and made a batch of gnocchi to use up some leftover mashed potato. I will bake them in an arrabiata sauce for supper 

Have also done some work on the Higman rear wing. All the ribs are cut (oww, the calluses on my fingers - the knife is not kind to left-handers) and I have made most of the rolled paper tubes that slide over the wires to make the ribs. I can start to do some assembly work later, as it's not good to leave small parts lying around when you've got furry "helpers"

Anyways, lunch seems like a good idea right now.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fish and Chips from The Red Lobster? Cheapest item on the menu, and best also.


have not tried that. but funny you should mention that chain. recently while taking a solo road trip & had a craving for lobster tails, using the Waze app, I was able to plot a detour along my route to a Red Lobster restaurant. donned my mask & asked for a take-out menu. but was given the regular menu & invited into the empty bar room. where I proceeded to order some drinks & lunch & sat in a booth to chow down. I ordered a lobster "bake" w/ pasta, mussels & shrimp





the bartender had to bring me more sauce because the meal was completely devoid of flavor. after adding the sauce it was fine. in fact 2 days later Wifey was still smelling garlic on my breath. however, the lobster tails were the size of shrimp & had no actual lobster flavor to them (probably frozen). shrimp & mussels the same. I've been only disappointed by that chain & I only go back out of desperation. for us, the best lobster meals are on "the cape". what I really wanted is some good old fashioned baked stuffed lobster tails that taste like lobster, w/ bread crumbs & butter. some crab meat in the stuffing is fine

a favorite haunt of ours is PJ's in Wellfleet, MA. it's best to eat what you order right there on a picnic table. once the fried clams & french fries are wrapped up & you drive a mile to the beach they are already no longer hot & crispy. the fried clams & grilled hot dogs are the best, there. the lobster rolls have no flavor. the best lobster roll I ever had was in Chatham, MA during a street festival from an outdoor vendor setup under a tent. go figure ... super delicious! perfect temperature & amount. where-as PJ's was over stuffed, too cold & had no flavor

been tempted to buy lobster tails at the local grocery store & have a go of it myself at home but I'm too afraid they cooked the ones that were getting old or died. also don't know how long ago they cut the tails off the ones they didn't cook. took some pics last weekend to show Wifey








but she doesn't eat lobster, so I'm on my own, in that regard ...


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2021)

Still glorious sunshine here


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2021)

I'm going to take a box of thingumibobs & whatsits to the charity shop soon. 🚲


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Apr 2021)

Speicher said:


> Is that near where you are now, or back "home"?



Where I currently reside.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Are they a bit limited on space ?



Very low doors apparently.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2021)

Just come back from a 13.5 mile cycle ride .It is sunny with cloud, the air is still a bit nippy . 
I stopped off at Reybridge to watch a female Mallard with her 11 ducklings swimming in the river . They were busy looking for things to eat .
It was a pleasant ride with not much wind about .


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2021)

I have finished what needs doing for today.

Ergo I am going to treat myself to a bicycular bimble.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have finished what needs doing for today.
> 
> Ergo I am going to treat myself to a bicycular bimble.



Take pictures...


----------



## gbb (13 Apr 2021)

I just had a haircut  I cant tell you how good it feels ....


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2021)

I've potted on some Stocks. 🌸


----------



## randynewmanscat (13 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Last evening, I cut my grass and did a good bit of tree trimming. It looked like everyone else did the same, and the mowers were still going until sun down.


The sound of spring.


----------



## randynewmanscat (13 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> have not tried that. but funny you should mention that chain. recently while taking a solo road trip & had a craving for lobster tails, using the Waze app, I was able to plot a detour along my route to a Red Lobster restaurant. donned my mask & asked for a take-out menu. but was given the regular menu & invited into the empty bar room. where I proceeded to order some drinks & lunch & sat in a booth to chow down. I ordered a lobster "bake" w/ pasta, mussels & shrimp
> View attachment 583736
> 
> the bartender had to bring me more sauce because the meal was completely devoid of flavor. after adding the sauce it was fine. in fact 2 days later Wifey was still smelling garlic on my breath. however, the lobster tails were the size of shrimp & had no actual lobster flavor to them (probably frozen). shrimp & mussels the same. I've been only disappointed by that chain & I only go back out of desperation. for us, the best lobster meals are on "the cape". what I really wanted is some good old fashioned baked stuffed lobster tails that taste like lobster, w/ bread crumbs & butter. some crab meat in the stuffing is fine
> ...


In Manchester my neighbour for a while was a waiter at a posh restaurant. One Sunday he brought some live lobsters home in a polystyrene chill crate. 
Walking down the road after being dropped off he met another neighbours kids playing. I was out front enjoying the afternoon sun drinking beer and watched as the kids drew close as my neighbour lifted the lid on the crate, putting your hand in a box of lobsters that are fully awake from having little ice is entertainment for a man having a beer watching.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2021)

Ah, that was a very nice 

Took Max the MTB and went to Littleport to drop off mum's prescription at the Quack. But rode it almost entirely off road along a series of connected farm tracks and bridleways. Really good fun, but Max and I are now both somewhat in need of a bath. 

A  for me first though.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Take pictures...



I forgot to charge my P&S camera...


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> In Manchester my neighbour for a while was a waiter at a posh restaurant. One Sunday he brought some live lobsters home in a polystyrene chill crate.
> Walking down the road after being dropped off he met another neighbours kids playing. I was out front enjoying the afternoon sun drinking beer and watched as the kids drew close as my neighbour lifted the lid on the crate, putting your hand in a box of lobsters that are fully awake from having little ice is entertainment for a man having a beer watching.



I remember being in Japan with my Inlaws one Summer; it was Obon, which is a gift giving season in Japan. 

Beautiful Wife's dad is a respected doctor in their small town, so they got gifts whether they wanted it or not. One evening a courier delivered a fairly big box, about 50 x 50 cm and perhaps 30cm high. 

Beautiful Mother In Law opened it, pulled a face and said the Japanese equivalent of "Oh B*gg*r"*.

Inside and almost filling the box with its body alone was a massive crab, very much alive and really pissed off on account of being squezed into the box. Mother In Law shouted to someone to boil some water and quickly to put the poor thing out of its misery, and it was dinner that evening...

*_Which apparently requires 37 syllables, four pictograms; and probably translates as "Oh, gosh, that's inconvenient, it really is" Japanese being short of good swearwords._


----------



## randynewmanscat (13 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember being in Japan with my Inlaws one Summer; it was Obon, which is a gift giving season in Japan.
> 
> Beautiful Wife's dad is a respected doctor in their small town, so they got gifts whether they wanted it or not. One evening a courier delivered a fairly big box, about 50 x 50 cm and perhaps 30cm high.
> 
> ...


I used to watch "Come Dine With Me" in the UK and remember seeing a man pick up a crab to dunk into a boiling pot. It deftly gripped his thumb and went down fighting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I used to watch "Come Dine With Me" in the UK and remember seeing a man pick up a crab to dunk into a boiling pot. It deftly gripped his thumb and went down fighting.



No crab would dare do that with Beautiful Mother In Law. 

Besides, the poor crab was fading fast: she wanted to kill it as fast as possible.

This is apparently a sort of occupational hazard of being a pillar of the community in a traditional rural Japanese town: older patients tend to send traditional gifts...


----------



## randynewmanscat (13 Apr 2021)

Listening to Jo Whiley while making dinner, "Rock Lobster" B52's


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Apr 2021)

Nice 102km ride today, and blue skies and sun after recent rain and snow.


----------



## mybike (13 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You too?



And here.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> putting your hand in a box of lobsters that are fully awake from having little ice is entertainment for a man having a beer watching.


lol, yeah from a distance. I've cooked them myself, but usually after a little tequila & beer on vacation w/ friends. I don't like holding down the lid while they kick until dead


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2021)

I am considerably less dusty.

Supper was good too - gnocchi arrabiata al forno


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2021)

Tuesday night watching tv after a rather busy work day time to relax


----------



## tyred (13 Apr 2021)

I made a sandwich after work and drove to a 4,000 year old ringfort for a nice alfresco lunch and sat and watched the sun set across Lough Swilly. Ultimate chill-out time


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2021)

I've just made an offer on the Bay of E for a secondhand ladies' Fabric Scoop. I believe that's the equivalent of the Charge Ladle, but a little bit poshified.

Am at my wit's end with the Selle SMP - it's OK for about half an hour or so, and then hurty botty.  It's less noticeable when riding on tarmac, but when riding off road, it feels like I'm sat on a meat tenderizer.

I went all Yorkshire when I looked at buying a Ladle from the US...


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've just made an offer on the Bay of E for a secondhand ladies' Fabric Scoop. I believe that's the equivalent of the Charge Ladle, but a little bit poshified.
> 
> Am at my wit's end with the Selle SMP - it's OK for about half an hour or so, and then hurty botty.  It's less noticeable when riding on tarmac, but when riding off road, it feels like I'm sat on a meat tenderizer.
> 
> *I went all Yorkshire *when I looked at buying a Ladle from the US...


Oi!!


----------



## mybike (13 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Beans must not touch the egg, it is a cardinal rule. On a breakfast platter for instance the beans must be isolated from the other elements with a toast barrier.
> Those are hard and fast rules.



Beans make the toast soft and are a disaster with fried bread. Mind, I prefer my toast with marmalade & the like.



slowmotion said:


> I like it! A bacon bandage. I think that sailors use the same sort of thing when the hull of their yacht gets punctured by a passing whale, mid-ocean.



Isn't that rather wasteful? After all, they could use a sail or something like that, rather than bacon.


----------



## mybike (13 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> Haircut done. Let's see if yesterday's students notice today. Probably not



Could be they'll be too polite.


----------



## mybike (13 Apr 2021)

Reading of rides reminded me. I actually went out for a ride yesterday. I had a route I was planning to try, the worst part was getting to the other side of the main road at the end of our lane!

All would have been well if I'd actually learnt how to use my GPS, however, I failed to select the route & ended up not turning right when required. I was distracted, however, by a dad & two sons, the youngest of whom was having trouble keeping up. 

I ended up thinking I'd got where I planned & returning the same way, when I'd actually reached the road I should have continued on. Still, it means I've an excuse for another ride.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> have not tried that. but funny you should mention that chain. recently while taking a solo road trip & had a craving for lobster tails, using the Waze app, I was able to plot a detour along my route to a Red Lobster restaurant. donned my mask & asked for a take-out menu. but was given the regular menu & invited into the empty bar room. where I proceeded to order some drinks & lunch & sat in a booth to chow down. I ordered a lobster "bake" w/ pasta, mussels & shrimp
> View attachment 583736
> 
> the bartender had to bring me more sauce because the meal was completely devoid of flavor. after adding the sauce it was fine. in fact 2 days later Wifey was still smelling garlic on my breath. however, the lobster tails were the size of shrimp & had no actual lobster flavor to them (probably frozen). shrimp & mussels the same. I've been only disappointed by that chain & I only go back out of desperation. for us, the best lobster meals are on "the cape". what I really wanted is some good old fashioned baked stuffed lobster tails that taste like lobster, w/ bread crumbs & butter. some crab meat in the stuffing is fine
> ...


I live about 800 miles from the ocean, a far piece to go. I'll agree that seafood in your neck of the woods is far superior to much of what is available in chain restaurants, although I have a couple of places I can go to get good seafood, I have to then cook it myself. Much of the problem with restaurant fare is in preparation, I believe. Probably a lot of sous- vide going on there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> have not tried that. but funny you should mention that chain. recently while taking a solo road trip & had a craving for lobster tails, using the Waze app, I was able to plot a detour along my route to a Red Lobster restaurant. donned my mask & asked for a take-out menu. but was given the regular menu & invited into the empty bar room. where I proceeded to order some drinks & lunch & sat in a booth to chow down. I ordered a lobster "bake" w/ pasta, mussels & shrimp
> View attachment 583736
> 
> the bartender had to bring me more sauce because the meal was completely devoid of flavor. after adding the sauce it was fine. in fact 2 days later Wifey was still smelling garlic on my breath. however, the lobster tails were the size of shrimp & had no actual lobster flavor to them (probably frozen). shrimp & mussels the same. I've been only disappointed by that chain & I only go back out of desperation. for us, the best lobster meals are on "the cape". what I really wanted is some good old fashioned baked stuffed lobster tails that taste like lobster, w/ bread crumbs & butter. some crab meat in the stuffing is fine
> ...


Wait a minute! Your Red Lobster has a bar? Ours has liquor, but table service only.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2021)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, bed for me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Your early this morning

Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2021)

Time for some me and the bike time


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2021)

Well that was a nice start to the day.
Glorious day outside chilly around the edges but hopefully a good day to come.
Time for a🍵


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2021)

Morning.
It's a rubbish day today!
No! I don't mean that ! I mean I've had to put our rubbish bin out .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2021)

Morning all. I'm having a plumbing day today. The plumber couldn't fix it yesterday so he'll be back this morning. Though this may end up being subject to availability of spare parts.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2021)

Black bin day today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Apr 2021)

It's not a bin day today, but I did go to the town recycling centre to see if I can take the electric kettle there.

I can

It's open tomorrow evening too.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2021)

[QUOTE="deptfordmarmoset, post: 6380665, member: 13607"I'm having a plumbing day today. 
[/QUOTE]
We have a plumber due as well today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> [QUOTE="deptfordmarmoset, post: 6380665, member: 13607"I'm having a plumbing day today.


We have a plumber due as well today
[/QUOTE]
It's nothing more than a leaking cistern but it makes a horrible whiny noise as the water escapes, forcing me to keep on closing doors to stop the whining. And as I live alone, closing doors is something I rarely have to do. The guy who came yesterday said that he'd probably have to take the pan out to replace the broken part. We'll see....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2021)

Well, I'm all flushty cushty now!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2021)

Bins have bin. It was discarded within walking distance today!


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, I'm all flushty cushty now!


No more whining and closing doors?


----------



## rockyroller (14 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wait a minute! Your Red Lobster has a bar? Ours has liquor, but table service only.


it was a very small tap room type area w. 4 bar stools & 4 booths. kinda cozy. it was in Connecticut somewhere


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> it was a very small tap room type area w. 4 bar stools & 4 booths. kinda cozy. it was in Connecticut somewhere


Like a couple of steak houses we have here. Used to be very nice for business meetings.


----------



## postman (14 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. I'm having a plumbing day.
> 
> My plumbing gets looked at next Wednesday at Seacrpft hospital


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> No more whining and closing doors?


I may still whine but the toilet no longer does.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2021)

Seacroft is a name from my distant past. My first home was in Austhorpe and I think one of my brothers was born there.


----------



## fossyant (14 Apr 2021)

I'm off.



To the caravan. Yessssssss 6 months banned from Wales.... Let's be 'avin ya.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2021)

Chilly, a light breeze but with sunny intervals here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning was taken up by chauffeuring mum to get her second covid jab. Muchly relieved Reynard. Now I need to try and book one for me, as I am finally now eligible for one also.

Almost time for lunch. I shall finish off the last of the cullen skink, and then see what else I fancy.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Black bin day today.


Same here! I must remember to actually put the bin out, rather than just think about it.

Two weeks ago I said to my neighbour "Is it the black bin this week?" He said "Yes, it was - yesterday".


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Apr 2021)

I’ve just this minute put our pink bin out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Apr 2021)

Not so mundane news really, an update in the interview situation. 

It's looking very hopeful, and I think I may have landed on my feet if this works out... 

There are a number of options now, where I'd be working in one or two departments. I'll be working at least two days a week at a big second hand shop about seven minutes from my apartment, but the question is if I then work three days a week at a programme to help immigrants to integrate in Germany, which is about 40 minutes away by bike.

The shop has a bike recycling section, which I would be partly working in; and after they discovered I'd fixed and refurbished bikes in the past this became a suggestion I may be responsible for it in the long term...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2021)

I've just had a couple of hours out on the bike and now I'm very slowly warming up again. It's chilly in the wind off the Thames.


----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We have a plumber due as well today


It's nothing more than a leaking cistern but it makes a horrible whiny noise as the water escapes, forcing me to keep on closing doors to stop the whining. And as I live alone, closing doors is something I rarely have to do. The guy who came yesterday said that he'd probably have to take the pan out to replace the broken part. We'll see....
[/QUOTE]

Reminds me of a hymn.



classic33 said:


> No more whining and closing doors?



Depends on how he is feeling.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2021)

Well our plumber reached the downstairs loo sink and associated plumbing so no more dripping 

Just need to decorate now 

Green and brown bins out ready for emptying tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2021)

Forgot to say that my blue recycling bin and my black bag were collected yesterday. I wouldn't have put the black bag out, but mum wanted to throw away a very worn coat that she'd been wearing for gardening. The sleeves were falling apart.

I have spilled glue all over my fingers (I hate working with tiny parts) and am now trying to peel said glue off my fingers before it gives me a rash.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2021)

Anyways, the mounting brackets are made and have been bonded to the underside of the Higman's rear wing structure.

The bottom half of the wing skin has also been bonded on, and I am waiting for the epoxy to cure.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Apr 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’ve just this minute put our pink bin out.



Go on.....


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Apr 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Go on.....


And now I'm fixing computers...


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2021)

Had my second covid jab earlier tonight


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Apr 2021)

@slowmotion 

Get your glad rags out. 


View: https://www.facebook.com/28373121592/posts/10158264672321593/


----------



## slowmotion (14 Apr 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> @slowmotion
> 
> Get your glad rags out.
> 
> ...



I went last night at 7:30pm to buy a couple of 1/2" BSP flanged brass back nuts. As usual, they rolled out the red carpet and set up the barriers to keep the riff-raff away.


----------



## Tribansman (14 Apr 2021)

Just emptied the dishwasher. Over the previous 24 hours, we'd used 14 forks, 11 knives and 17 spoons (not including teaspoons).

Might work out an average for the week, reckon the fork count has to be an anomaly 🤔


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Apr 2021)

Beer o’clock and tonight it’s Hobgoblin IPA


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I went last night at 7:30pm to buy a couple of 1/2" BSP flanged brass back nuts. As usual, they rolled out the red carpet and set up the barriers to keep the riff-raff away.



And thus it should ever be. 

Still too modest to appear on the cover of the catalogue.


----------



## Tribansman (14 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I went last night at 7:30pm to buy a couple of 1/2" BSP flanged brass back nuts.


Was that Screwfix, or one of those dodgy shops they have by the side of the A1?


----------



## postman (14 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Beer o’clock and tonight it’s Hobgoblin IPA


I tried that one last week.I also had a Spitfire both really niiiice.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The shop has a bike recycling section, which I would be partly working in; and after they discovered I'd fixed and refurbished bikes in the past this became a suggestion I may be responsible for it in the long term...


lucky you! reminds me of something an "elder" once told me: "be careful what you're good at" meaning, cuz then you might get stuck doing it


----------



## slowmotion (14 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Was that Screwfix, or one of those dodgy shops they have by the side of the A1?


The A1 shops look fascinating from the hoardings outside. Dildos and cocktails. Who thought up that exotic combo??


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> The A1 shops look fascinating from the hoardings outside. Dildos and cocktails. Who thought up that exotic combo??



Self tapping dildos?


----------



## Speicher (14 Apr 2021)

I am feeling rather  this evening.

Tomorrow I have an appointment with my Consultant Oncologist. It should be fairly straightforward, except for deciding what to do about the Carpel Tunnel Syndrome that has developped in both hands.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Beer o’clock and tonight it’s Hobgoblin IPA


Beer foray into my stash of King of the Woodlands while watching a series of Keeping Faith that I never knew existed. I'm a sucker for those S Wales accents. And imperial stouts from Bristol, now that I think of it.


----------



## Tribansman (14 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> I also had a Spitfire both really niiiice.


I prefer the German Pilsner, _Messerschmitt_

Seriously, Ghost Ship is my ale of choice atm, love its sharp flavour


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2021)

The cats are fed (they shared a tin of gourmet gold) and I am fed (steamed trout, a salad and bread & butter).

Might finish fitting the skin to the Higman's wing. Then I can tackle the end plates tomorrow if I have the time. And I will do a bit more on my writing project this evening too.

First though, I'm going to light the fire - it's a wee bit nippy here.


----------



## randynewmanscat (14 Apr 2021)

The house animals apart from a raccoon face cat never ever respond to cockerney knees ups played on an upright piano. 
The raccoon sings along.


----------



## randynewmanscat (14 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> The cats are fed (they shared a tin of gourmet gold) and I am fed (steamed trout, a salad and bread & butter).
> 
> Might finish fitting the skin to the Higman's wing. Then I can tackle the end plates tomorrow if I have the time. And I will do a bit more on my writing project this evening too.
> 
> First though, I'm going to light the fire - it's a wee bit nippy here.


It's super brass here and close to mutiny. The animals don't know about the emergency wood supply.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> The house animals apart from a raccoon face cat never ever respond to cockerney knees ups played on an upright piano.
> The raccoon sings along.


That's because you're not using a recumbent piano. The raccoon is simply waiting for your inning and outing of the left leg till it falls off.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Beer o’clock and tonight it’s Hobgoblin IPA


The same for me as well.

I had to resort to doing some housework this morning. The bedding has been changed and the windows have now been cleaned on the inside of the house & washed & vacuumed on the outside*



*Guess who's got one of those Karcher gadgets


----------



## Jenkins (14 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I prefer the German Pilsner, _Messerschmitt_
> 
> Seriously, Ghost Ship is my ale of choice atm, love its sharp flavour


My little treat to myself on Monday - a couple of very nice pints overlooking the River Deben in a quiet pub garden. Won't be doing it again until there's a marked improvement in the temperature. There were people walking along Felixstowe seafront this afternoon dressed more for winter than spring thanks to the windchill.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2021)

I lost out on the saddle - it had already sold. Hey ho...


----------



## Tribansman (14 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> My little treat to myself on Monday - a couple of very nice pints overlooking the River Deben in a quiet pub garden. Won't be doing it again until there's a marked improvement in the temperature. There were people walking along Felixstowe seafront this afternoon dressed more for winter than spring thanks to the windchill.
> View attachment 584008


Very nice, lovely outlook too although yeah, bet it was chilly with the wind coming off the water 🥶

I picked my lad up from school on the bike today. We cycled the 10 miles home via a beer garden and the sun had gone in and the wind got up, was pretty chilly. I dressed for my riding pace not my lad's and had really cooled down by the time we got there so abandoned the planned pint for a coffee 😭


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> The A1 shops look fascinating from the hoardings outside. Dildos and cocktails. Who thought up that exotic combo??



Sounds like fun!


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Self tapping dildos?



The mind boggles.


----------



## tyred (14 Apr 2021)

I've mislaid the lid for my biro.


----------



## Tribansman (14 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> I've mis*l*a*id* the lid for my biro.


Found it!


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2021)

Never mind, I have a  and a mince pie.

Can't be unhappy with that, can I?


----------



## randynewmanscat (14 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's because you're not using a recumbent piano. The raccoon is simply waiting for your inning and outing of the left leg till it falls off.


It will have to wait a while, I retired to my quilt, only the sick cat is allowed here.
People say that this is a gentle looking animal, it is not. I watched it batting a semi live mouse into the air and it was obvious it enjoyed the experience, the cat of course not the mouse.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> It will have to wait a while, I retired to my quilt, only the sick cat is allowed here.
> People say that this is a gentle looking animal, it is not. I watched it batting a semi live mouse into the air and it was obvious it enjoyed the experience, the cat of course not the mouse.
> View attachment 584023



Ah, what a beautiful tortie & white 

I have this "thing" for tortoiseshell cats...


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2021)

I am waiting for a chicken pie at the moment. It is in the oven, becoming the best chicken pie it can become.


----------



## fossyant (14 Apr 2021)

Made it to Wales. Fortunately now't wrong on the van opening up - last year was a mare. 

Well, the site hadn't connected us as we asked, and checked yesterday. Turned water on, then realised why water was hissing out of the pipe above the water tap - not connected. Did it myself, then water on - oh it's still running. Dashed into the van and all the taps were 'on'. Switched off. Went to boiler - 'don't switch on stickers on it' bled dry.... Phoned site office, explained, they'd missed my emails and phone calls - plumber turned up just to check and I'd already done what he would have done - could have switched the boiler on.

He enjoyed seeing the cats - well, two of the four as the girls legged it. He loved Simba, the Ragdoll.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2021)

Time to put the writing away for the evening and head off up the wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2021)

Good night, @Reynard .
And a pleasant tomorrow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> We're back. It was a very interesting couple of days: northern Germany is very different from the south, not just in the landscapes but also the culture; after all it was a different country until not that long ago.
> 
> Middle Son seemed to like the possible job and they seemed to like him, so we'll see how things work out.



Middle Son took the job, so he'll be going there in September.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2021)

Frosty Start to the day outside
Clear blue skies and sunshine
Pushing well


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not so mundane news really, an update in the interview situation.
> 
> It's looking very hopeful, and I think I may have landed on my feet if this works out...
> 
> ...


And there I was thinking that you were going to become an escapologist ! Being able to fit into small space and being able to land on your feet !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2021)

Morning .
It's bright and sunny here .
Poor little one doesn't understand why he hasn't been fed this morning . He is going to the vet's this morning to have some bits removed.
I feel sorry for him ! . He'll probably end up forgetful like me .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Apr 2021)

Morning all. I feel far more rested than usual this morning. I think that counts as a good night's sleep.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2021)

Spring is definitely in the air.. Mr Blackbird is chasing Mrs Blackbird around the garden with a glint in his eye!!


----------



## postman (15 Apr 2021)

Mrs P was up and out of bed early this morning.Then i understood why her 'airdresser is coming.Got to find the extention lead.'aircut in the garden .Just lay down and i'll cut the lawn at the same time.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2021)

Ooh! They have found a large dinosaur footprint up in Yorkshire .
I think they said that it was from a carnivore, the first to be found in this country .


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! They have found a large dinosaur footprint up in Yorkshire .
> I think they said that it was from a carnivore, the first to be found in this country .


And a new sponge off Cromer, too!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! They have found a large dinosaur footprint up in Yorkshire .
> I think they said that it was from a carnivore, the first to be found in this country .


Not recent, hopefully.


----------



## mybike (15 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Just emptied the dishwasher. Over the previous 24 hours, we'd used 14 forks, 11 knives and 17 spoons (not including teaspoons).
> 
> Might work out an average for the week, reckon the fork count has to be an anomaly 🤔



Never can work out how we use so much cutlery.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2021)

I went out for a gentle pootle on my Dawes with a friend this morning . It was nice and sunny , we stopped off several times to chat as we weren't in any hurry .We did about 12 miles. No interesting finds to report . We saw a Red Kite flying low .
The dvd that I ordered has arrived .


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2021)

Cool and breezy here chez Casa Reynard, with occasional sunny intervals. We have dodged the forecast showers - well, so far.

Did a load of laundry (cycling kit), hand washed my face masks and bras, and made a big pot of carrot, sweet potato and red lentil soup.

Almost lunchtime, and then afterwards, there is marmalade making on the agenda.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It's bright and sunny here .
> Poor little one doesn't understand why he hasn't been fed this morning . He is going to the vet's this morning to have some bits removed.
> I feel sorry for him ! . He'll probably end up forgetful like me .



Pawsies crossed for the little 'un. They usually bounce back without any problems - it is quite literally a 5 minute thing. 

Give him a gentle chin tickle from me when you pick him up later xxx


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Good night, @Reynard .
> And a pleasant tomorrow.



Thank you @Gravity Aided 

Slept really well and doing things I (mostly) enjoy.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Middle Son took the job, so he'll be going there in September.



Coolio, that's good to hear.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Apr 2021)

went to a gym last night after work. (1st time since January 2020) tried not to strain myself. I think I accomplished that but felt invigorated afterwards. this morning, however, I am super groggy. may I go back to bed please?


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2021)

Oh, just seen one of those intercity 225 jobbies in a red and grey livery zip past my window. We don't often see those out this way. Passenger trains are mostly 158's, though there's the brand harry spankers 755 units run by Greater Anglia as well.

Have also seen a fair few type 37 locos on the line of late. Makes a change from the type 66. You can really hear the difference in the engine note, the 37's are much more growly and rumbly.


----------



## mybike (15 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> The A1 shops look fascinating from the hoardings outside. Dildos and cocktails. Who thought up that exotic combo??



Sounds like the (old) A5 near Flamstead.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2021)

Well Georgie is back . He's been back a while . He keeps washing himself as they left his fur covered in what looked like vaseline. My wife has given him a bit of chicken to eat . She said that he has a very sore throat .


----------



## raleighnut (15 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Well Georgie is back . He's been back a while . He keeps washing himself as they left his fur covered in what looked like vaseline. My wife has given him a bit of chicken to eat . She said that he has a very sore throat .


That'll be from the tube thay stuck down there, give the poor lad a tickle from me.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2021)

Just done the first set test on my latest batch of marmalade.

It's still got a ways to go, so time for a  and a couple of plain suggestives.


----------



## Speicher (15 Apr 2021)

The consultation went okay today. The internet connection is being slower than a slow thing on a slow day.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Apr 2021)

mybike said:


> Sounds like the (old) A5 near Flamstead.
> View attachment 584073


I've cycled up and down that! I did a silly weekend a few years ago. Northampton to London on the Saturday. London / Brighton charity ride on the Sunday and Brighton back to Northampton on Monday 😂


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2021)

I got some purrs from Georgie when I lay down next to him and gave him a stroke .
He is now sleeping on a blanket on my legs .


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2021)

Marmalade made and put in jars.

About to settle down with the Arsenal game on the radio. Supper is in the offing too. I have fed the girls, and now it is almost time to feed me. I have carrot, sweet potato & red lentil soup, plus the last of the gnocchi.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2021)

For @Andy in Germany - the tally for the rear wing parts currently stands as follows:

3 lengths of wire @ 110 mm
28 ribs
33 rolled paper spacers - 12 @ 7 mm and 21 @ 8 mm
22 pieces of heavy duty card making up the pair of H-shaped laminated brackets
2 card skins - upper & lower @ 114 mm in length
2 strips of paper 114 mm x 10 mm to seal the joins of upper & lower skins
1 paper skin of 114 mm x 90 mm to finish

So 91 in total, and I've yet to make the end plates...


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2021)

Well today has been manic 
So time to kick the slippers off and relax


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2021)

I am listening to Slavia Prague v Arsenal

We are 3-0 up inside half an hour.


----------



## tyred (15 Apr 2021)

Nice little 37 miler this evening with a picnic in the middle overlooking a river as the local kayak club seemed to be training new members.

Had a ridiculously dangerous overtake from a Berlingo van in the livery of a bike shop. Is this a case of "buy your bike from us or else we'll run you down?"


----------



## Jenkins (15 Apr 2021)

Cool & grey morning with a few passing showers dirtying the windows that I cleaned yesterday. Did a little bit more housework with some vacuuming & steam mopping the kitchen floor and then went out on a bottle bank run followed by some shopping. It was actually lovely & warm in the sunshine out of the wind, but the seafront was remarkably quiet as it was so cold in the open.

Plans for my last day of freedom tomorrow are being hatched.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Apr 2021)

And I've now finished ripping the half a dozen CDs that were delived this morning to my PC ready for transferring to the phone. At £11 for the lot from Music Magpie it's cheaper than buying the MP3s and (being an old git) I prefer to have a physical copy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2021)

We have not had rain for two or three days.
I am considering a higher rise to the stem on my touring bicycle.
I am planning a meatloaf.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2021)

Well, we won 4-0, so 5-1 on aggregate. We play Villareal in the semis. Managed by Unai Emery. Ooooer...

On the saddle front, I've noticed that the Madison Leia looks a LOT like the Charge Ladle. It's a fraction narrower and a touch longer in the nose according to the blurb, but for £25 notes, I think it's worth a punt.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, we won 4-0, so 5-1 on aggregate. We play Villareal in the semis. Managed by Unai Emery. Ooooer...
> 
> On the saddle front, I've noticed that the Madison Leia looks a LOT like the Charge Ladle. It's a fraction narrower and a touch longer in the nose according to the blurb, but for £25 notes, I think it's worth a punt.


Probably on the same frame and materials, just styled slightly differently.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2021)

The Ladle is all that perforated fabric, the Leia has a nose made of simulated or otherwise leather.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2021)

By the way, the Charge Ladle is $10.00 cheaper over here than the Madison. Try Dick's Sporting Goods, a big chain sporting goods store.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2021)

The Ladle is out of stock here in the UK - did look at buying in from the US via the Bay of E, but it almost doubles the price. The Madison is still cheaper (just) than the listed UK price for the Ladle.

Alas, the shop you mention doesn't have internet buying for those of us on this side of the pond.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2021)

Anyways, time for a  and a mince pie.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> The Ladle is out of stock here in the UK - did look at buying in from the US via the Bay of E, but it almost doubles the price. The Madison is still cheaper (just) than the listed UK price for the Ladle.
> 
> Alas, the shop you mention doesn't have internet buying for those of us on this side of the pond.


Sorry to hear that. Let me look into it. May take a while, but I can check our local store.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Apr 2021)

I've just finished breakfast.

Apartment is a mess, as usual.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2021)

It's Friday


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Apr 2021)

Morning all. It's frosty out so I've put a thick lined shirt on as an extra layer for my ride to the health centre (blood test, eventually...) this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2021)

Our cat just turned on the tv as he stood on the remote 
First 🍵been and gone
Grey but dry here 
Oh have i mentioned it's Friday


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, what a beautiful tortie & white
> 
> I have this "thing" for tortoiseshell cats...


I've seen it's father, or people say it's the father. It's a mean looking thing with cauliflower ears and if cats had to pay paternity money it would declare bankruptcy.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> And I've now finished ripping the half a dozen CDs that were delived this morning to my PC ready for transferring to the phone. At £11 for the lot from Music Magpie it's cheaper than buying the MP3s and (being an old git) I prefer to have a physical copy.


That who I got my Two Men went to War dvd from .


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Apr 2021)

Firewood delivery in an hour, or maybe three hours, only god and the lazy ass pensioners delivering know when.


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It's Friday


I recommend an early finish today Biggs and a pound out of the till on your way out.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2021)

Morning.
Lovely bright sunny morning here with frost .
Georgie seems fine this morning . My wife thinks that he still has a sore throat. We've played footbear! It would have been football but it was a bear instead!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I recommend an early finish today Biggs and a pound out of the till on your way out.



I am with you all the way on your suggestion but if it's like it has been all week then i shall be busy right up to the buzzer


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I am with you all the way on your suggestion but if it's like it has been all week then i shall be busy right up to the buzzer


Take your own buzzer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Apr 2021)

I just saw a white miniature poodle but the poor thing's owner had decided it needed its ears dying blue.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2021)

Interesting time warp email this morning. 


_I’m sorry but there will be a delay in the despatch of your order. The revised estimated despatch date is shown below.
* Dispatch Date Updated From 03/05/2021 To 19/04/2021*_.

(We can blame Samuel Johnson for the dual spellings, both correct, of despatch)


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2021)

Just watching homes under the hammer !  
A young couple have just bought a water pumping station ! They just happened to mention a shower and I thought that they wouldn't have any problems with the pressure if they used the equipment still in the building .


----------



## rockyroller (16 Apr 2021)

another mass murder here in the US. no one ever refers to it as gun "addiction" but that's what it is. the thought that "my precious gun will solve all my problems" this list is just astonishing


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2021)

Just been kicked out of the office whilst the floor gets a wash


----------



## rockyroller (16 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just been kicked out of the office whilst the floor gets a wash


gave my car wheels a wash since it was raining. I think the wash & the rain helped the front brake flutter I feel at high speed. but still having my mech. look at them next week


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> another mass murder here in the US. no one ever refers to it as gun "addiction" but that's what it is. the thought that "my precious gun will solve all my problems" this list is just astonishing


Meanwhile in Brazil the loony Bolsonaro wants all Brazilians to own a gun. 
I'm assuming he's expecting an uncivil war and is banking on his base to keep up his end as the army might not. 
My firewood appeared as though by magic while I was in town getting provisions and the folding stuff to pay for the wood.


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just been kicked out of the office whilst the floor gets a wash


I hope you took it as a sign and moved toward the exit then the bike shed.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2021)

Mild and mostly overcast here chez Casa Reynard, with a light breeze.

I had another kitchen morning. Peeled and cut up a job lot of carrots and steamed them, as they weren't going to keep otherwise. And I cut a batch of potato wedges for tonight's supper.

Plus I've put the carcass, skin and cooking juices from the chicken into a pot alongside thyme, rosemary and garlic, and am making stock with it. Which is earmarked for a pot of chicken noodle soup. 

I've also started cutting the parts for the rear wing end plates.

Almost lunchtime. I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I've seen it's father, or people say it's the father. It's a mean looking thing with cauliflower ears and if cats had to pay paternity money it would declare bankruptcy.



The archetypal been-round-the-block-far-too-many-times un-neutered male, then...

It's sad in a way, because it's a hard life, always fighting, always roaming, looking for girls. Poor fella could be a nice lazy neuter curled up by the fire, living the life of riley...


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sorry to hear that. Let me look into it. May take a while, but I can check our local store.



Thanks xxx

Might well swing for the Madison anyway though, as anything is going to be better than that Selle SMP, I reckon...


----------



## rockyroller (16 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> My firewood appeared as though by magic while I was in town getting provisions and the folding stuff to pay for the wood.


that's nice, better go pay the man


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Apr 2021)

Lunch started warm but it's nippy now, barbecue must have been keeping me warm. North East of Scotland looks to be a better bet for an outdoor lunch hour.


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> The archetypal been-round-the-block-far-too-many-times un-neutered male, then...
> 
> It's sad in a way, because it's a hard life, always fighting, always roaming, looking for girls. Poor fella could be a nice lazy neuter curled up by the fire, living the life of riley...


Mainly true but another beast across the road seems mainly smug and content, no doubt helped by there being little competition. It dare not enter my compound for fear of the hose. 
It has to be contented with terrorising my next door neighbours softy Parisian cats. 
It is violent though and fairly large too.


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> that's nice, better go pay the man


I think he will call here, its on the route to his fancy woman.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Apr 2021)

this is because I took the studded tires off my bikes, right? 





at least my car wheels are clean


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2021)

Back to the drawing board with the wing end plates as I'm not entirely happy with the way they look. At least I only made 2/3 of one.

I will cogitate on this while I go and have a bicycular bimble.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh, just seen one of those intercity 225 jobbies in a red and grey livery zip past my window. We don't often see those out this way. Passenger trains are mostly 158's, though there's the brand harry spankers 755 units run by Greater Anglia as well.
> 
> Have also seen a fair few type 37 locos on the line of late. Makes a change from the type 66. You can really hear the difference in the engine note, the 37's are much more growly and rumbly.



I just looked up the class 755 units on Wikipedia, and lo and behold we have a variation of them here.

I know class 37's are called "Tractors" but I'm not sure it it's the noise they make or because they are slow but can pull anything.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Our cat just turned on the tv as he stood on the remote



Like this?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> this is because I took the studded tires off my bikes, right?



Of course: I still have the studs on my commuter and we're getting beautiful sunshine...


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2021)

A day is always much improved after a bike ride - even if the legs weren't having a "going" day and things were bloomin' hard work. But it was nice out, if a touch chilly. I was a touch too warm, even allowing for the stiffening northerly breeze, but I prefer to go by the premise that I'd much rather be too warm than too cold.

I've changed into my onesie and am relaxing with a nice 

Took the hybrid btw, and the front tyre is behaving itself. I probably didn't shut the valve right.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I know class 37's are called "Tractors" but I'm not sure it it's the noise they make or because they are slow but can pull anything.



Probably both. That's based on my experiences with tractors, not with type 37 locos btw.


----------



## fossyant (16 Apr 2021)

What's this about snow, studs etc.... got sunburnt last two days in North Wales...


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2021)

Well i reckon in another 10 hours i will be clipped in and riding


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2021)

Mmmmmm, that was nice... 

Beef fillet (medium rare), smoked paprika wedges, peas and carrots.

Happy little Reynard


----------



## Tribansman (16 Apr 2021)

_Slightly _less refined chez Tribansman, I've just eaten a large pack of Doritos and a whole chocolate orange.

Think I'll have to join @biggs682 and have an early morning spin to feel better about myself!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2021)

We have just watched the dvd I bought and had a good laugh .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> _Slightly _less refined chez Tribansman, I've just eaten a large pack of Doritos and a whole chocolate orange.
> 
> Think I'll have to join @biggs682 and have an early morning spin to feel better about myself!


I didn't realise I was feeling peckish till I read the menu chez @Tribansman. Do crisps go with brandy?


----------



## Tribansman (16 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I didn't realise I was feeling peckish till I read the menu chez @Tribansman. Do crisps go with brandy?


The chilli heatwave Doritos add a salty, tangy note to the mellow brandy burn - recommended.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2021)

Aaaargh, now I'm wanting chocolate...


----------



## dave r (16 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Aaaargh, now I'm wanting chocolate...



I had the munches earlier on, there was a good thick crust on the loaf, so that went down well smothered in butter and marmalade and washed down with a, problem sorted.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2021)

Fish and French fries for dinner this evening.
Listening to Elgars' _Wand of Youth_ _Suite_ #2.
Apparently no changes at work as to my duties, until busses start running again.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I had the munches earlier on, there was a good thick crust on the loaf, so that went down well smothered in butter and marmalade and washed down with a, problem sorted.



I changed my mind - now have a big bowl of porridge. With a goodly dollop of my double orange marmalade in it.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Apr 2021)

I suppose I'd better have an early (for me) night as I'm back at work at 7am on Saturday. Why do 10 days off seem to pass quicker than 5 days in the office?

Today's ride was partly in the area frequented by @Reynard . It was tempting to hunt aroud the lanes trying to sniff out the smell of baking or cooking to say hello, but that could be considered as stalking and my reputation is bad enough as it is so I stuck to my planned route. (https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1903#post-6383896)


----------



## 12boy (17 Apr 2021)

I have come to realize that Mexican food is to us as Indian food is to you. Lots of similarities.
Bisamati Rice......Spanish Rice
Chapattis/Naan....white and whole wheat tortillas
Dahl.....Refried beans
Meat Curry .....Chile con carne/Menudo
The devine experience of gobbling incandescent food with sweat pouring from brow washed down with a beer or five....pretty much the same.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I suppose I'd better have an early (for me) night as I'm back at work at 7am on Saturday. Why do 10 days off seem to pass quicker than 5 days in the office?
> 
> Today's ride was partly in the area frequented by @Reynard . It was tempting to hunt aroud the lanes trying to sniff out the smell of baking or cooking to say hello, but that could be considered as stalking and my reputation is bad enough as it is so I stuck to my planned route. (https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1903#post-6383896)



Hah, tell me about the roads out here... Why do you think I built Max the MTB? 

In future, if you want to avoid the really sh*tty stretch of B1411 along the Hundred Foot, you're better off heading towards the Droves when you get to Downham, then pick up Black Bank to Littleport, turning left at the top of Black Bank and following the A1101 towards Welney instead.

As for the bit between Coveney and Ely  Although the bit between Coveney and Downham is worse... 

Anyways, when this Covid malarkey is done and dusted, do come and say Hello sometime


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2021)

I am in need of a


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just finished breakfast.
> 
> Apartment is a mess, as usual.


Who else is there?


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> I have come to realize that Mexican food is to us as Indian food is to you. Lots of similarities.
> Bisamati Rice......Spanish Rice
> Chapattis/Naan....white and whole wheat tortillas
> Dahl.....Refried beans
> ...


On another topic, how much snow do you have on the ground? I have rather lost track of your plight re all the snow out there. Oh, and by the way, I think Szechuan cuisine might be a warming experience as well.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2021)

@Tribansman

Ready when you are


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Who else is there?



No-one, I create the mess without assistance.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2021)

Morning.
Another sunny and frosty start to the day .
Georgie looks like he is ready to venture outside after his op today . He is running around like a mad thing . We will wait until it has warmed up a bit first . Oh! And until we've got up .


----------



## DCLane (17 Apr 2021)

Cold and frosty here in West Yorkshire - prepping for my son's training day in Lancashire by making pasta/ham/peas for his lunch. He'll do the hard pedalling bit later


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2021)

Isn't it strange what bits your memory decides to keep ?
I can still remember bits from the first ever air show that I went to in 1958. The first bit I remember was that it was a grey morning as we walked towards the airfield . I can remember seeing a wind sock for the first time and asking what it was . We had cycled out and I had been on the crossbar of my dad's bike . I was only just over 4. There are only little snippets of the rest of the day . Not much flying . A Westland Dragonfly Air Sea Rescue helicopter in bright yellow went up and down the crowd line . I can remember sitting low down in the cockpit of a Spitfire with other children peering in from above . We stood next to a very large grey aluminium Beverley. They were huge ! The bit when we were stood in amongst the crowds and hearing my brother repeat what he had heard on the tannoy that the Vulcan wouldn't be turning up because it had blown up at another air show . That was Sywell.
I think that is about as much as I can remember, other bits I have might come from another airshow from 6 years later .


----------



## raleighnut (17 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> The archetypal been-round-the-block-far-too-many-times un-neutered male, then...
> 
> It's sad in a way, because it's a hard life, always fighting, always roaming, looking for girls. Poor fella could be a nice lazy neuter curled up by the fire, living the life of riley...


I dunno the un neutered male that decided that we were OK to live with is still a handsome lad but then he normally wins fights (I've seen him in action) Lord Fluffington is not a big cat under all that fur but he's a lean fit thing and if we hadn't started calling him 'Fluff' i'd have named him D'Artagnon cos if there's a swash to be buckled he's your cat, you ought to see the way he comes swaggering down the garden.
He does have an historic injury though, he's got a broken rib that sticks out a bit on his right hand side (only noticable when you pick him up) but that's from before we got him used to us as he had been coming in and 'raiding the biccies' for a couple of years prior to me making friends with him.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2021)

I'm about to take the second load of washing out to dry.

The excess model making clamps I bought are very good for thick work clothes, by the way.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2021)

The bird feeders need topping up. Again.. The greedy Goldfinches are the main piggies! 🐦


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2021)

Back now after 51 miles time for a🍵


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Back now after 51 miles time for a🍵


That's us shamed then. I've managed to walk 168 steps so far.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2021)

I've done my exercises.. And made a pineapple upsidedown cake, too 😊


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> No-one, I create the mess without assistance.


Couldn't you discard stuff into boxes/bins then just pick those up.

You got it sorted out yet!


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you discard stuff into boxes/bins then just pick those up.



Ohhh... Hang on, I'll write that down...



classic33 said:


> You got it sorted out yet!



Saturday morning is making and writing time when I'm here: Mess can wait until this afternoon, when I'll have less energy for concentrating on creative stuff.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ohhh... Hang on, I'll write that down...
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday morning is making and writing time when I'm here: Mess can wait until this afternoon, when I'll have less energy for concentrating on creative stuff.


Less energy for physical activity as well.
Can you wait whilst they grow legs and can walk out on their own?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Less energy for physical activity as well.



I often find more physical and less focused jobs work better in the afternoon: I'm more of a morning person anyway.



classic33 said:


> Can you wait whilst they grow legs and can walk out on their own?



Best plan yet.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I often find more physical and less focused jobs work better in the afternoon: I'm more of a moaning person anyway.
> 
> 
> Best plan yet.


Simple and requires minimum input from yourself.

I'd not go that far.
It's no more than most folk.

You'd someone recommend you get tea from a Turkish shop, but they never recommended a Turkish shop.
Sort of defeats the recommendation in the first place.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2021)

Bright, sunny but a touch chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

No wonder I found it such hard going on the bike yesterday, I feel distinctly under-the-weather today.

I am curled up in front of the i-player watching the snooker. Soon time for the F1 qualifying from Imola as well...


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2021)

Salmon and coleslaw sarnie for lunch. 

Molly currently sitting beside me doing the really funny tilting her head when looking at me which I find incredibly cute and amusing so usually laugh, so I think she does it even more!  I love her to bits and can’t imagine life without her some day. She’s barely 4 though so hopefully be a long time away.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Salmon and coleslaw sarnie for lunch.
> 
> Molly currently sitting beside me doing the really funny tilting her head when looking at me which I find incredibly cute and amusing so usually laugh, so I think she does it even more!  I love her to bits and can’t imagine life without her some day. She’s barely 4 though so hopefully be a long time away.



I reckon Madam wants some of that salmon. I recognise that expression on a feline face


----------



## Jenkins (17 Apr 2021)

Afternoon all. Somehow managed to stay awake when the alarms went of at 5:30 this morning and out of the house just after 6 for the 12 miles to work. Beautiful clear skies and the low sun blinding me so I couldn't see the amount of frost on the cars & fields.

Two complete restarts required on the works PC thanks to various updates, so I thought I'd use the laptop to catch up while the PC did its thing - guess what also needed an update & restart? It's so good to be back - not!.


----------



## pawl (17 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Salmon and coleslaw sarnie for lunch.
> 
> Molly currently sitting beside me doing the really funny tilting her head when looking at me which I find incredibly cute and amusing so usually laugh, so I think she does it even more!  I love her to bits and can’t imagine life without her some day. She’s barely 4 though so hopefully be a long time away.



I think if I was sitting beside you watching you scoff that I’d be tilting my head and grinning at you in the hope you would throw me a morsel


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2021)

*It's a glorious day*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> *It's a glorious day*


I've been taking vitamin D this winter, what with covid at all that. Sitting in the sunshine is far better than taking tablets. There's some warmth in the sun.


----------



## 12boy (17 Apr 2021)

Gravity aided...we only have snow on the non paved areas areas and that is a couple of inches. Our 3 ft in March is long gone, but came to almost 3 in of water. That is a lot for us. It is supposed to snow some tomorrow night into Monday and we might get 4 inches out of that, but whatever moisture we get is good.
It is true there is some incandescent Szechuan and Hunan food, but it isn't as popular as Mexican here in the Western states, where there are many Hispanic folks. BTW, where in the land of Lincoln are you? The Spring should be happening in the Midwest by now?
Sun is out this morning and in an hour or so I hope to be also, knocking off a few miles on my SS bike. Take it when I can get it.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2021)

Soup and cheese toastie for lunch.


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Apr 2021)

The 21st Conservatory Cleaning Day passed without incident.

Got a fantastic extendable mop from Aldi last year which clicks onto the Hozelock hosepipe connector which made the whole job quicker and more fun- discovered that Turtle wax car shampoo gets algae off the upvc and roof panels really quickly!

Got completely soaked so glad it was warmer. I wore my swimming shorts and a pair of Aldi crocs to go up the stepladder this year- last year it was freezing so had full so'wester, waterproofs and wellies on- just had a hot shower to warm up!

Having our first take-away Curry since March 2020 for tea! Very excited.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2021)

No1 daughter and the grandkids popped in for coffee, apple juice and a crappysun after granddaughter's football match (where she was striker and captain plus she scored both goals in a 2 - 1 win). 
As they were peckish, too, I made them some porage with yoghurt with honey as pud. 
Happy kids, proud grandad 😊


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2021)

I took our lawn mower out for a walk this morning . 
This afternoon I took the Dawes Red Feather out for a 9 mile ride . It was nice to be out in the sunshine , quite a few other riders thought so too.


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2021)

I got the fitted cover off our three seater sofa today and got it washed and dried, later on I've got to wrestle it back on the sofa, which will be fun.


----------



## mybike (17 Apr 2021)

Won't you come down & play?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2021)

Peppa pig is ideal for relaxation


----------



## randynewmanscat (17 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I think he will call here, its on the route to his fancy woman.


He called, best casuals and shiny shoes, off to see his woman. Hope for us all as he is in his early 80's.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Apr 2021)

12boy said:


> Gravity aided...we only have snow on the non paved areas areas and that is a couple of inches. Our 3 ft in March is long gone, but came to almost 3 in of water. That is a lot for us. It is supposed to snow some tomorrow night into Monday and we might get 4 inches out of that, but whatever moisture we get is good.
> It is true there is some incandescent Szechuan and Hunan food, but it isn't as popular as Mexican here in the Western states, where there are many Hispanic folks. BTW, where in the land of Lincoln are you? The Spring should be happening in the Midwest by now?
> Sun is out this morning and in an hour or so I hope to be also, knocking off a few miles on my SS bike. Take it when I can get it.


I am in Bloomington-Normal, about mid-way between Chicago and St. Louis, right along Route 66. Not too far from that house that was in _Fargo_, known locally as Duncan Manor or the Williams House, depending on your vintage.





In much better shape now than when that picture was taken.


----------



## tyred (17 Apr 2021)

I had fish and chips for tea, eaten looking out to sea. Sea air and fifty miles on a Brompton works up an appetite.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Apr 2021)

The after-sunset is doing that red-on-the-horizon-orange-then-yellow-above-and-blue-at-the-top thing.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Apr 2021)

Well, I didn't take long to get back into the normal early shift routine as there appears to be 15 minutes missing from this evening 😴

A mug of hot chocolate is called for.


----------



## postman (17 Apr 2021)

Back from in laws again,to find 5 pints of milk and 6 eggs in a box on our doorstep.Despite asking one neighbour who has milk delivered,if it was his no it is not.A post on the local fb page,nobody has claimed it,so we are going to use it,very strange.


----------



## mybike (17 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Peppa pig is ideal for relaxation


----------



## mybike (17 Apr 2021)

Mrs MY has broken her wrist, tonight I cooked fusilli bolognese, instead of spaghetti since it is easier to eat one handed. By the time she is healed I may be rather tired.

We also had a visit from my DiL's dog since she, my son & the children visited her parents. He was a lot better than he has been & enjoyed meeting the neighbouring cats. Not sure they felt the same way.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2021)

We'd someone playing The Last Post on a bugle.

Either that or someone has a decent sound system, and they had a speaker outside.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2021)

Been yellow stickering in Tesco. Not a bad night, just me and Mr Moustache. Hardly any meat off the counter this time (and the staff took most of what little there was - hey ho), but lots of fish, plus other good bits in the chilled, bakery and fruit & veg. There was a job lot of chickens that came out with the chilled stuff, but having just finished a chicken, I didn't actually fancy one.

Got a lamb joint, beef mince, fish pie mix, salmon, trout, sea bass, tuna steaks, yoghurts, spinach, french beans, beetroot, cucumber, tenderstem broccoli, pineapple, rasbperries and various bread-y items.

The tuna is for the girls, btw. I do like to treat my furry twosome.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2021)

Time for Sunday morning miles me thinks


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for Sunday morning miles me thinks


Enjoy 

Think I’ll just have a walk.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for Sunday morning miles me thinks



I'll try a ride later: I noticed a stiff wind blows up in the afternoons locally, but unfortunately I still have a few things to achieve indoors which have been bugging me for weeks, so I want to get them finished.

Don't feel sorry for me: they're creative interesting things and I made a start yesterday; I just need to get my sorry behind into gear to actually finish them...


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2021)

I'm up. Tea first, then some Bran Flakes with sultanas..


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2021)

Morning.
Sunny here with quite a bit of thin cloud . We had another bit of a frost in the night.
Our little one is up the garden . He fancied having a go at a Wood Pigeon and was sneaking up behind some raspberry bushes. Not sure what happened . I think the pigeon moved off somewhere else .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2021)

When are people going to cotton on to " The Emperor's New Clothes " about all of these house design programmes and realize that they are being sold shoe boxes! 
"Quick ! The client is arriving in a few minutes time and we haven't got anything to show him !" " Cut the side out of that shoe box and paint it grey, they won't know the difference ! "


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Apr 2021)

Start the day in angry mode courtesy of the nice folks at Google. 
Google chrome for android V90 brings with it Google forced re-education via a stupid grid view of open browser tabs. 
This is just dandy if you are staring at a tablet screen, not so dandy on a little phone screen with page thumbnails smaller than a postage stamp and mostly unidentifiable. 
For the past few weeks it has been a chore but simple enough to revert to a vertical cascade of page tabs via chrome://flags/#enable-tab-grid-layout but today I spent some effort in wheedling out the pesky grid view.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2021)

Chrome resides as far away from my Home screen as possible! 
I use Brave for CC and sites I want to keep, and Duckduckgo as my browser for one off searches etc as it dumps cookies and history when it's closed.


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Peppa pig is ideal for relaxation


"The Big Knights" by the same company as brought the relaxing Peppa is quite the opposite. 
Violence in abundance and shouty Brian Blessed. I seriously doubt it was made for kids. 

View: https://youtu.be/vUzjRYMnjgc


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2021)

First🍵 of the day done
Must be coming down with something I went to have a look at a bike last night and I didn't buy it


----------



## Hover Fly (18 Apr 2021)

My hair has grown down past the top of my ears, first time since 1978.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Chrome resides as far away from my Home screen as possible!
> I use Brave for CC and sites I want to keep, and Duckduckgo as my browser for one off searches etc as it dumps cookies and history when it's closed.



I'm using the Samsung web browser on my phone and tablet, on my desktop I use Firefox, all with DuckDuckGo.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2021)

The milk is just about to turn, which has made my morning tea less than optimal. Luckily, I drink my coffee black so that's the plan while the next pint begins to defrost.


----------



## postman (18 Apr 2021)

It's just not good enough,not at all.Why have we slipped halfway down the Google page.To get on CC i type in Cyclechat to the Google bar,and hey presto up we come not today i had to scroll down,where do i start a petition to put us back on top.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm using the Samsung web browser on my phone and tablet, on my desktop I use Firefox, all with DuckDuckGo.


Duckduckgo is my default search engine on all browsers. They also have a privacy browser. It's very good 👍🏼


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2021)

Why is it that cats can move silently when they want to and at others drown the sound of a herd of elephants at a disco !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> It's just not good enough,not at all.Why have we slipped halfway down the Google page.To get on CC i type in Cyclechat to the Google bar,and hey presto up we come not today i had to scroll down,where do i start a petition to put us back on top.


If you set your browser to open as it was when you last closed it, cyclechat will be there every time you open the browser.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Apr 2021)

Another flaming cold ride to work this morning - can't we return to the warmth we had during lockdown 1 (but without the lockdown obviously).

It's actually been quite a good day at work so far. Tickets have been booked for two gigs in Nottingham, along with the associated hotels so that I can have a few days away, plus an alert has been set up on Trainline ready for when they release the cheap rail tickets. As for work - not a sausage


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Apr 2021)

Yesterday’s ride


----------



## Jenkins (18 Apr 2021)

I suppose I'd better put the kettle on ahead of a hard afternoon's decision making...

Moto GP on BT Sport, the Amstel Gold cycling on Eurosport, Football on Sky or the F1 on Sky.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2021)

Bright, mild and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I am having a quiet day today, although there is a nice walk pencilled in, as I am meeting my friend Linda at tea time.

But right now, thoughts are turning towards lunch.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I suppose I'd better put the kettle on ahead of a hard afternoon's decision making...
> 
> Moto GP on BT Sport, the Amstel Gold cycling on Eurosport, Football on Sky or the F1 on Sky.



Ah, now well I have the Footy, the F1 and the Snooker all on the agenda for today.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I suppose I'd better put the kettle on ahead of a hard afternoon's decision making...
> 
> Moto GP on BT Sport, the Amstel Gold cycling on Eurosport, Football on Sky or the F1 on Sky.


F1, it's raining on part of the circuit.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2021)

Right, lunch sorted. Now for a good bit of F1 and footy.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> F1, it's raining on part of the circuit.



It's dry at the Emirates.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's dry at the Emirates.


Thought the race was in Italy!


----------



## Tribansman (18 Apr 2021)

Got out for a nice 34 miler this morning, followed by coffee and a block-of-butter size slab of lemon drizzle cake. Was a stunning morning for it, although enjoyed the post ride cake more!


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Thought the race was in Italy!



The football isn't 

Although we're losing 1-0 to Fulham and Laca has just gone off injured...


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2021)

The F1 is... bonkers...

Plus ca change.


----------



## postman (18 Apr 2021)

Jab number two was done just after lunchtime,a bit of fun in the queue.We were waiting outside when we were asked anyone want to lead the singing.nobody did,so I told a joke.Doctor I want my sex life lowering Its all in your head Bob yes that's why I want it lowering.Then when it was my turn to book in what is your name,Mee I replied,another laugh,I should have turned to the lady who was next and said don't tell him Pike.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> F1, it's raining on part of the circuit.



No spoilers please, I'm watching the highlight later.


----------



## pawl (18 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The milk is just about to turn, which has made my morning tea less than optimal. Luckily, I drink my coffee black so that's the plan while the next pint begins to defrost.




Left or right.Is it signalling


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Left or right.Is it signalling


I couldn't say now that it's gone off.


----------



## 12boy (18 Apr 2021)

In a while I will bike in shorts with a high of 13C. Then over the next 2 days we will have lows of -10C and highs of -5C and 2C with a 90% chance of snow. I will hold off planting for a bit.
I had folded up my sheepherder wagon for the winter but next week I can restore the top and unfold it. I have a lot of scrap plywood from the build and I am thinking boxes to go under the bed to hold my cooking junk, clothes, bedding etc would be nicer than plastic. Also free since I already have the materials. In the spring an old man's fancy turns to building stuff. Good to have a project, eh Reynard?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2021)

It's Sunday bins out reminder time.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> No spoilers please, I'm watching the highlight later.


T'was the only post I'd have made. Nothing from the race itself because others will be watching later.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> No spoilers please, I'm watching the highlight later.



It won't disappoint. Imola never chucks up a dull race.


----------



## dave r (18 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> It won't disappoint. Imola never chucks up a dull race.



Good.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> It won't disappoint. Imola never chucks up a dull race.


They were complaining yesterday it was cold. Had to be warmer than it was in November.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2021)

The Beeb are being right bitchy about the Grand Prix ! They won't say anything about any taking place or about qualifying yet they will suddenly announce the result without letting people know before hand .
I don't mind too much but I think they are being really nasty . I think Channel 4 should retaliate!


----------



## mybike (18 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> It's just not good enough,not at all.Why have we slipped halfway down the Google page.To get on CC i type in Cyclechat to the Google bar,and hey presto up we come not today i had to scroll down,where do i start a petition to put us back on top.



I never close my CC tab.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The Beeb are being right bitchy about the Grand Prix ! They won't say anything about any taking place or about qualifying yet they will suddenly announce the result without letting people know before hand .
> I don't mind too much but I think they are being really nasty . I think Channel 4 should retaliate!


Worse when they gave the result in the opening headlines, then told you to look away if you didn't want to know when the sport news came up.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2021)

Had a lovely walk on some local trails with a friend and her two dogs. We had one of those tennis ball flingers with us which was great fun.

Now settling back with a .

Soon it will be time to feed the girls, and then it will be time to feed me. Going to whisk up a quick chicken chow mein for me. The girls will have one of those cans of Gourmet.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Had a lovely walk on some local trails with a friend and her two dogs. We had one of those tennis ball flingers with us which was great fun.
> 
> Now settling back with a .
> 
> Soon it will be time to feed the girls, and then it will be time to feed me. Going to whisk up a quick chicken chow mein for me. The girls will have one of those cans of Gourmet.


Did you take the ball with you?


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you take the ball with you?



Yup, my friend brought along the flinger and a bright orange bouncy ball


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll try a ride later: I noticed a stiff wind blows up in the afternoons locally, but unfortunately I still have a few things to achieve indoors which have been bugging me for weeks, so I want to get them finished.
> 
> Don't feel sorry for me: they're creative interesting things and I made a start yesterday; I just need to get my sorry behind into gear to actually finish them...



I got so focussed on what I was doing it's now early evening and I didn't go cycling...


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I got so focussed on what I was doing it's now early evening and I didn't go cycling...


Everything back in it's place?


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2021)

Right, chow mein and F1 highlights.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Everything back in it's place?



if it was a publicly accessible area it would be a federal disaster zone. I get tunnel vision when I go all creative.


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Apr 2021)

A jar slipped from my hand and was dashed to pieces on the floor some minutes ago. It contained rendered goose fat, it was quite a challenge to clean up.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Apr 2021)

I broke the bottom half of my tagine , so l have to go and see if Sophie our local potter is willing to make a replacement .
Sophie lives in a yurt in the forest near here , her kiln, fired by wood is close to her yurt. Sophie is very beautiful , l am so happy that l have broken my tagines' base


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I broke the bottom half of my tagine , so l have to go and see if Sophie our local potter is willing to make a replacement .
> Sophie lives in a yurt in the forest near here , her kiln, fired by wood is close to her yurt. Sophie is very beautiful , l am so happy that l have broken my tagines' base


Things seem to be breaking in France!


----------



## Jenkins (18 Apr 2021)

Who says men can't multi-task. At one point this afternoon I was watching the F1 on my phone, cycling on my chromebook and GT racing from Monza on Youtube on the works PC. 

With impeccable timing I decided to shut everything down, wash up the coffee cup and prepare to go home just after the pit stops had been completed at Imola. I have since caught up!


----------



## tyred (18 Apr 2021)

I am thinking about eating another Jammy Dodger.


----------



## DCLane (18 Apr 2021)

Life's starting to get back to normal; son no. 2 had a bike training day yesterday, with a TT today - 4 minutes taken off his 25 mile PB.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Who says men can't multi-task. At one point this afternoon I was watching the F1 on my phone, *cycling on my chromebook* and GT racing from Monza on Youtube on the works PC.
> 
> With impeccable timing I decided to shut everything down, wash up the coffee cup and prepare to go home just after the pit stops had been completed at Imola. I have since caught up!


That'd have been a narrow saddle.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2021)

Well that was nail biting


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> Life's starting to get back to normal; son no. 2 had a bike training day yesterday, with a TT today - 4 minutes taken off his 25 mile PB.


Four MINUTES??? Blimey!


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2021)

I feel really tired, sore (seem to have pulled something in my groin / quad area) and distinctly under-the-weather, so I shall call it a night.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Apr 2021)

Get well soon @Reynard !

Here's details of the latest daft idea in football: https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/56795811

It says five teams will qualify each year - but that's from the whole of Europe! All the other teams will be there every year with no relegation. Madness! I'm ashamed that my club (Arsenal) have agreed to be part of it. Gary Neville also made his feelings very clear earlier (as did Roy Keane and Micah Richards): https://www.skysports.com/football/...lved-in-breakaway-european-super-league-plans


----------



## woodbutchmaster (19 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Things seem to be breaking in France!


News, records, silence, wind , promises....all the usual stuff. Such is life !!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2021)

Well it's Monday again 
Another cracking start to the day outside 
First 🍵 sent packing


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2021)

I'm up..


----------



## Tribansman (19 Apr 2021)

Me too. Already had brew and toast in the sun drenched garden, scraped the ice off Mrs T's car, and done the week's ironing.

Coffee and egg butty looming...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2021)

Tea's brewing.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2021)

Morning .
Bright and sunny here .
I went out on a different Dawes yesterday . I did 12 miles . I've been having brake cable issues with the Red Feather. When grabbing a handful of front brake the cable slips through the clamp . I think the new cable is stainless steel and will not grip despite how much I tighten the clamp .


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Apr 2021)

Blood test at the doctor's 9.00. I think I'll walk round there.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2021)

Once No 1 daughter has called in after the school run to pick up my gardening tools (so I can ride to her house to sort her garden out tomorrow without carrying it all on the bike,) I'll be walking to the shops to pick up a few bits.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2021)

I've got my 4-weekly swab test for the ONS at 10:30 today. I think I might bundle the bike in the back of the car ready for a getaway as soon as that's been done. I don't know where to go though. Maybe somewhere on the East Kent coast.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2021)

Sun's gone now grey and misty  hope it reappears soon


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2021)

Morning from the shedoffice caravan office. Came down Wednesday evening, two days hol and weekend, and have decided to work from here today and travel back this evening when the traffic is less. 

Only down side is the cats are making appearances on teams rather a lot already. Logged in for a 9am meeting and it's been moved but not told until the last minute so just two of us on-line.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Apr 2021)

Back.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Sun's gone now grey and misty  hope it reappears soon


Bright & sunny here and not too cold either. I approve.


----------



## pawl (19 Apr 2021)

,


Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Bright and sunny here .
> I went out on a different Dawes yesterday . I did 12 miles . I've been having brake cable issues with the Red Feather. When grabbing a handful of front brake the cable slips through the clamp . I think the new cable is stainless steel and will not grip despite how much I tighten the clamp .


As the old Dawes averted said get your pleasure out of Dawes.


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2021)

Just hanging about ,waiting for my lunchtime hearing aid appointment.I SAID I AM, OH DON'T BOTHER.Then i have plans to cut the lawns and some weeding,tomorrow will be a cleaning day,followed on Wednesday by my hospital appointment.That's all the Mundane news here in Leeds ,now back to Accy in the studio for an update on the latest in retro fashion.


----------



## DCLane (19 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Four MINUTES??? Blimey!



The irony is he thought he'd be a minute or two faster but had a hard training day on the Saturday and hadn't fully recovered.

Conditions on the sporting course were about perfect though.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2021)

I've had the joy of waiting for Vodafone to answer my call. They have the most dreary music on the planet to be assaulted with!!! Maybe they hope people lose the will to live and give up. 

They do have a sense of humour, though, as some of the lyrics include the words '_Your time will come, have faith' _😂


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've had the joy of waiting for Vodafone to answer my call. They have the most dreary music on the planet to be assaulted with!!! Maybe they hope people lose the will to live and give up.
> 
> They do have a sense of humour, though, as some of the lyrics include the words '_Your time will come, have faith' _😂


You want to try EE. You'll soon change your mind.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You want to try EE. You'll soon change your mind.


Try cancelling 3 mobile phone 😂


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2021)

Mild and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, with a very light breeze.

I am feeling more chipper this morning thanks, although I didn't sleep very well. had to strip my bed and put fresh bedding on, as I'd sweated buckets into it. That lot's already laundering in the machine. 

Have done some gentle pottering about - including doing a bit more on the rear wing of the Higman. I had already cut the parts, but took the advantage of the lovely weather to glue things together outside. Hopefully I will get the rear wing finished today.

Unless I get distracted by the snooker...

Anways, time to bimble downstairs for some luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Apr 2021)

yesterday I was asked to look after the mulch loading & help keep the new hires in line. by the end, my manager was telling me to let the "kids" do more lifting & cautioned me not to do it all. it's a self leveling task. meaning one does what they can & it helps to all pitch in. I certainly didn't do it all. but I'm not the type to sit back & I did help supervise to some small degree

the routine is: ppl go inside pay for their mulch, then get their car & get line for us to load it. 10 bags here, 15 bags there, 40 bags for this one, 20 bags for that one & so on ... did that for approx 3 hrs & I was toast. slept very well & glad to have a desk job today!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2021)

Sun's out and shining well


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2021)

I think I might have a snooze on the settee soon 😴


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Apr 2021)

Just been topping up the Vit D. There’s something about letting the sun warmth caress your bare skin.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (19 Apr 2021)

Just back from the local vineyard with my ten litres of excellent vin rouge in exchange for twenty three little euros, j'adore être dans le lot🍷à votre santé..


----------



## mybike (19 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Had a lovely walk on some local trails with a friend and her two dogs. We had one of those tennis ball flingers with us which was great fun.
> 
> Now settling back with a .
> 
> Soon it will be time to feed the girls, and then it will be time to feed me. Going to whisk up a quick chicken chow mein for me. The girls will have one of those cans of Gourmet.



They save having to actually touch the ball & take far less effort than having to throw it.

In other news, 5 individual lasagnas are in the freezer and one is in me.


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2021)

mybike said:


> They save having to actually touch the ball & take far less effort than having to throw it.
> 
> In other news, 5 individual lasagnas are in the freezer and one is in me.



I can understand not wanting to touch a ball a dogs been playing with.


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2021)

Talking about dogs, this came up on my Facebook page.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2021)

mybike said:


> They save having to actually touch the ball & take far less effort than having to throw it.


And, apparently, you can whang a bag of dog poo a long way and into the high branches... 






*ONLY JOKING!!!! 😂 *


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2021)

As it was warm and sunny this afternoon I took my Dawes Double Blue out for another ride . I did 11 miles .


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Try cancelling 3 mobile phone 😂


They still play "We wanna get out of this place"?


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> And, apparently, you can whang a bag of dog poo a long way and into the high branches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen dog poo tree's, the only way to get the bag that high is to wang it.


----------



## tyred (19 Apr 2021)

'Tis raining out


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Try cancelling 3 mobile phone 😂


They're no better in person. I went into a London branch and the staff were so bad I walked out and changed provider. It would have been more satisfying if they'd worried losing custom because of execrable service but they really didn't give a proverbial.


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Apr 2021)

I bought a multi diode laser from Ali when I was bored in the winter. Claimed power about a million Watts, true power maybe 10W, it is quite dangerous though. 
I'm outside burning merguez sausages to put on buns. A wasp landed on the table, it gave off smoke after facing the laser. 
I loathe wasps, maybe Chris Packham likes them. I'll box up all the ones I find and send them to him live if he likes them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2021)

Anyhow, I'm back. A little east coast ride from Margate to Ramsgate and back. I've discovered that the car tells me when a tyre needs pumping up but it doesn't tell me which one. I had to use a tyre pressure gauge to figure out which one was the culprit. Also, the car has an economy button. It really doesn't do anything except make the car a little sedate. In fact, I've been getting an extra 10mpg since turning it off.


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Anyhow, I'm back. A little east coast ride from Margate to Ramsgate and back. I've discovered that the car tells me when a tyre needs pumping up but it doesn't tell me which one. I had to use a tyre pressure gauge to figure out which one was the culprit. Also, the car has an economy button. It really doesn't do anything except make the car a little sedate. In fact, I've been getting an extra 10mpg since turning it off.


Most worn out button on my daily drive is the one marked ECO. Envious of you being near the coast today, I was thinking about the seaside earlier, its been a long time since I've seen the sea.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just been topping up the Vit D. There’s something about letting the sun warmth caress your bare skin.


Way too much information just before tea


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2021)

Daffodils dead headed makes up for dealing with idiots most of the day


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Daffodils dead headed makes up for dealing with idiots most of the day


Reference to daffodils is rarely about flowers on here....


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2021)

I bought a can of marrowfat peas by mistake the other week instead of my usual garden peas.

Won't be making that mistake again - the bloody things have been doing some really interesting things to my digestive system - and not in a good way. I thought I'd pulled something in my groin area, but no, the pain is being all bloated, gassy and horribly bunged.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2021)

Anyways, I have completed all the parts for the Higman's rear wing. Am just waiting for the last bits of epoxy to cure, and then I need to finish off the edges of the end plates with some wood filler.

I will not assemble the rear wing until it is painted, as I have some fairly tricky signwriting to do on it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I bought a can of marrowfat peas by mistake the other week instead of my usual garden peas.
> 
> Won't be making that mistake again - the bloody things have been doing some really interesting things to my digestive system - and not in a good way. I thought I'd pulled something in my groin area, but no, the pain is being all bloated, gassy and horribly bunged.


Is marrowfat missing an r?


----------



## DCLane (19 Apr 2021)

My bike transport, aka a Peugeot Tepee, had it's MOT today. Track rod ends, a hole welded and a bulb resulted in a pass. Some other work's needed in the future, but not now.

It's done OK for the past 4 years and will be used heavily over the next year now racing's returned. I'd bought the battered Tepee and have slowly had the damaged parts of the bodywork interior during my ownership.

Next year it can go to my son as he wants it for university and I'll pop off and find something different.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is marrowfat missing an r?



I wish... 

Trouble is, I'm so bunged and bloated, I can't actually fart. If I could, it would being much relief...


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2021)

Anyways, it's time to go and feed the girls, and then it will be time to feed me.

I will have something light and easy to digest.


----------



## Hover Fly (19 Apr 2021)

Moon bunny has made a huge pork and chicken pie.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2021)

Nice 15 miles tonight to wind the day up


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> Moon bunny has made a huge pork and chicken pie.


You get your knuckles rapped!


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2021)

Lovely light supper of sea bass baked with tarragon & caper butter, tabbouleh and roasted Mediterranean veggies.

Hopefully that will get things, erm, moving again.


----------



## tyred (19 Apr 2021)

My clock stopped so I changed the battery.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely light supper of sea bass baked with tarragon & caper butter, tabbouleh and roasted Mediterranean veggies.
> 
> Hopefully that will get things, erm, moving again.


Half pint glass filled as follows...
1/3 Guinness
1/3 Syrup of Figs
1/3 Prune juice

Things will move afterwards.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> My clock stopped so I changed the battery.


Still wind mine up. New fangled battery powered ones slow as the battery runs down. Making your day longer.


----------



## dave r (19 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Half pint glass filled as follows...
> 1/3 Guinness
> 1/3 Syrup of Figs
> 1/3 Prune juice
> ...



I take it thats the nuclear option.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I take it thats the nuclear option.


Desperation!


----------



## tyred (19 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Still wind mine up. New fangled battery powered ones slow as the battery runs down. Making your day longer.


I have a few of them too.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Apr 2021)

Even as an Arsenal supporter I think it's rough that Mourinho has been sacked just before the Cup Final. Surely one more league match and the final wouldn't have been too much to ask for?

Football owners can be real sh*ts sometimes.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Apr 2021)

What about this proposed Super League then? Think it will happen?

I hope not personally.


----------



## Moon bunny (19 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You get your knuckles rapped!


I have had to lock the fridge. The pie was made from bits that would have been thrown away from the local shops, for the food bank tomorrow.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Apr 2021)

End of year appraisal time today. Apparently putting "MEH" in the comments section to justify your mark isn't allowed.

Another very cold start to the day, this time with added mist/fog which quickly lifted once I was in the office to give yet another day of clear skies and bright sunshine clearly visible through the office window. One disadvantage of working near the east cost is that the temperature was around 5°C lower than a few miles inland so I still needed long finger gloves and warm jacket for the ride home.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Half pint glass filled as follows...
> 1/3 Guinness
> 1/3 Syrup of Figs
> 1/3 Prune juice
> ...



Do you plan on sending me to Mars? 

*KABOOM*


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> What about this proposed Super League then? Think it will happen?
> 
> I hope not personally.



I hope not.

Arrogance, stupidity and greed, all in a single package. How very efficient...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I take it thats the nuclear option.


Only when combined with the Heimlich manoeuvre...🤗


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2021)

Good news!

The parts for the Higman's rear wing are finished.

Want to guess how many pieces I needed in the end?


----------



## Jenkins (19 Apr 2021)

42?


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> I have had to lock the fridge. The pie was made from bits that would have been thrown away from the local shops, for the food bank tomorrow.


You don't feel it'd be safe left unlocked!


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Good news!
> 
> The parts for the Higman's rear wing are finished.
> 
> Want to guess how many pieces I needed in the end?


79 actually used.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> 79 actually used.



Nope


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2021)

103


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Apr 2021)

58


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Apr 2021)

35


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 103



That's the closest so far


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Apr 2021)

Inch of snow expected tomorrow.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Apr 2021)

btw @Reynard , regarding the decals, have you thought of scanning them and having them colour printed on paper which can be put on the car and varnished? Do they exist anywhere online?


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Apr 2021)

112


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> btw @Reynard , regarding the decals, have you thought of scanning them and having them colour printed on paper which can be put on the car and varnished? Do they exist anywhere online?



Alas not.

So I'm working from 37 year old photos, none of which are any great shakes in terms of quality. Therefore I'm going to have to do this the old fashioned way. 

Edited to add that I suppose I could do this in Photoshop, but as I'd be starting totally from scratch anyway, it's probably far less faff to just paint / ink the sponsors' logos onto the car. Fortunately the actual paint job itself is relatively simple - black below the waterline, then yellow, a white cab and a red roof with the National Champion's stripes on it.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2021)

@deptfordmarmoset is still the closest.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> @deptfordmarmoset is still the closest.


97


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> 97



Still as you were...


----------



## Moon bunny (19 Apr 2021)

104


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> 104



Takes the lead.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Takes the lead.


109


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> For @Andy in Germany - the tally for the rear wing parts currently stands as follows:
> 
> 3 lengths of wire @ 110 mm
> 28 ribs
> ...


Plus
10 for each of the endplates


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> 109



This now takes the lead.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2021)

Anyways, I have just farted.

So I am going to celebrate with a


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I have just farted.
> 
> So I am going to celebrate with a


Are you counting the struts?

113


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2021)

The shipping forecast always seems to be broadcast at a time when I am unable to concentrate on what's being said. There was a lot of the word 'fair' this morning though. 

Big red sunrise this morning with a bit of haze to tone it down a little. Tea beckons.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2021)

A nice no pushing morning here
Sun's out not a cloud in the sky
Our friendly hedgehog seems to have eaten all the food we left out last night.
First cuppa downed 🍵


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Apr 2021)

110


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Apr 2021)

My war against insects continues with old opponents. I know its the 3rd week of April because the ants have arrived. I am ready for them and have deployed a chicane of slow death on their route across the kitchen window cill.
I used to use bait stations but feel more involved in their eradication by using a squeezable gel that can be fashioned into a corral that persuades them to try whats on offer and take some home for the family. I liken it to a wall of street food vendors trying to persuade you not to pass them on the way to McDonald's.


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2021)

It's a day for gardening,going to potter in next doors garden nice and easy nice and slow.I wonder what it's like having me as a neighbour ,easy going chatty,quiet and helpful.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> My war against insects continues with old opponents. I know its the 3rd week of April because the ants have arrived. I am ready for them and have deployed a chicane of slow death on their route across the kitchen window cill.
> I used to use bait stations but feel more involved in their eradication by using a squeezable gel that can be fashioned into a corral that persuades them to try whats on offer and take some home for the family. I liken it to a wall of street food vendors trying to persuade you not to pass them on the way to McDonald's.


I had occasion last week to move a small round paving stone, which had been sitting on top of soil. Underneath was a huge ants' nest. I put a few blobs of that gel down (for the condemned ants last meal) and then for good measure sprinkled Nippon Ant Powder all over the nest.

All gone now.


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> ,easy going chatty,quiet and helpful.


That's what the interviewee usually says when questioned about the neighbour that was arrested for having too many dead bodies in his shed.
"He was a fairly quiet bloke you know, polite and easy going, always happy to help out, talk to you about anything, even mundane stuff".


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I had occasion last week to move a small round paving stone, which had been sitting on top of soil. Underneath was a huge ants' nest. I put a few blobs of that gel down (for the condemned ants last meal) and then for good measure sprinkled Nippon Ant Powder all over the nest.
> 
> All gone now.


I cannot locate their stronghold. It could be anywhere nearby, I suspect they are inside the walls.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I cannot locate their stronghold. It could be anywhere nearby, I suspect they are inside the walls.


Sometimes there isn't much evidence of where the nest is. They only need a crack in the pavement in order to dig down and make a nest. On packed earth look for a small hole. If they are inside your brickwork the gel will sort them out though.


----------



## mybike (20 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I bought a can of marrowfat peas by mistake the other week instead of my usual garden peas.
> 
> Won't be making that mistake again - the bloody things have been doing some really interesting things to my digestive system - and not in a good way. I thought I'd pulled something in my groin area, but no, the pain is being all bloated, gassy and horribly bunged.



Finely tuned?

That's the term Mrs MY uses.


----------



## Tribansman (20 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I cannot locate their stronghold. It could be anywhere nearby, I suspect they are inside the walls.


Me neither. Last summer when they were at their height I left some _very _sticky iced buns that I'd picked up on a long ride that were going out of date that day (just in case I needed a sugar hit before i got home) on the kitchen windowsill overnight.

Made the mistake of a slight lie in the next morning, woke up to screeches from my other half. Hundreds of ants were crawling all over the windowsill, worktop, sink, in lines up the outside wall. Five bleach cleans later, they were still reappearing, was a bloody nightmare! Took an age to stop them coming in. I tried to follow the retreating line but they seemed to be going to lots of different places. Only the onset of autumn and winter saved me from daily harangues from Mrs T 
!


----------



## fossyant (20 Apr 2021)

Morning from the shed office. Knackered as disturbed night's sleep from my son - up at 2am lights blaring... He starts a new job in May, he's really got to change his sleep habits before then.

Don't think I'll bother with a ride today, just too tired.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The shipping forecast always seems to be broadcast at a time when I am unable to concentrate on what's being said. *There was a lot of the word 'fair' this morning though. *
> 
> Big red sunrise this morning with a bit of haze to tone it down a little. Tea beckons.


Not always a good "Fair", be warned.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not always a good "Fair", be warned.


Fair enough.


----------



## tyred (20 Apr 2021)

I've cleaned my monitors.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2021)

Why do people think that I believe bull sh@t when there answer is pure bull


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Why do people think that I believe bull sh@t when there answer is pure bull


Possibly because they judge others by their own slack standards


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Possibly because they judge others by their own slack standards


More than likely but hey ho


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Apr 2021)

I've found some more ants! A different part of the garden, under some paving. Nippon to the rescue!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Apr 2021)

How nice is it out there today? Loverly.


----------



## Tribansman (20 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Possibly because they judge others by their own slack standards


It's hearing _exactly_ the same bullsh1t I've heard before that I don't like - absolutely hate that feeling of déjà poo


----------



## pawl (20 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Me neither. Last summer when they were at their height I left some _very _sticky iced buns that I'd picked up on a long ride that were going out of date that day (just in case I needed a sugar hit before i got home) on the kitchen windowsill overnight.
> 
> Made the mistake of a slight lie in the next morning, woke up to screeches from my other half. Hundreds of ants were crawling all over the windowsill, worktop, sink, in lines up the outside wall. Five bleach cleans later, they were still reappearing, was a bloody nightmare! Took an age to stop them coming in. I tried to follow the retreating line but they seemed to be going to lots of different places. Only the onset of autumn and winter saved me from daily harangues from Mrs T
> !



I have in the past used a product called Deathlac Spray on surface and it forms a lacquer surface which kills on contact.I don’t know if it’s still on sale.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Apr 2021)

working from home today. I don't remember how much paper is in my printer at the office, ugh


----------



## rockyroller (20 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> ant bait


I use similar products in various forms. I try to get them outside before they come inside. they are amazing creatures, so long as they stay a safe distance from the house. I also like the gel in a syringe type applicator. it's quite effective


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2021)

Another grey & misty start to the day in South East Suffolk and this coincided with the heating in the office failing. And the drains have backed up as well so the corridor by the Gents' isn't the most fragrant place at the moment. 

At least the heating kicked back in about an hour ago and the mist has faded away so it looking like a nice afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Another grey & misty start to the day in South East Suffolk and this coincided with the heating in the office failing. And the drains have backed up as well so the corridor by the Gents' isn't the most fragrant place at the moment.
> 
> At least the heating kicked back in about an hour ago and the mist has faded away so it looking like a nice afternoon.


You've a mist in the corridor outside the gents!


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Sometimes there isn't much evidence of where the nest is. They only need a crack in the pavement in order to dig down and make a nest. On packed earth look for a small hole. If they are inside your brickwork the gel will sort them out though.


Oh I think they safe if they are in walls. They have 110cm of flint and tuffeau packed rubble and lime mortar to make their metropolis. 
They have taken to the gel corral I made them this morning and are not diverting around it as they did when they first discovered it. 
I'm hoping they are taking plenty back for everyone else.


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Why do people think that I believe bull sh@t when there answer is pure bull


I have a friend who is an inveterate liar and a sociopath. I have to remind him regularly that I know him for what he is.
If he did not have an extremely good sense of humour he would no longer be a friend.


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I've found some more ants! A different part of the garden, under some paving. Nippon to the rescue!


Outdoors away from buildings I prefer the all cleansing flame, acetone usually.


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Apr 2021)

Somewhere in those trees is a cuckoo. There is a reason that you very rarely see them.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2021)

Warm, still and overcast here chez Casa Reynard. Although the sun is trying his best to peek from behind the clouds.

Good news! Things have started moving again, albeit slowly. I am a lot more comfortable. I think you can all stand down on the syrup of figs and the prune juice.

Spent the morning making a big pot of Jewish Penicillin aka chicken noodle soup. I shall dose myself with a big bowl of that later this evening. And I think I shall attempt a gentle bicycular bimble in a little while, as I need to go and pick up mum's prescription from the dispensary at the Quack.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2021)

mybike said:


> Finely tuned?
> 
> That's the term Mrs MY uses.



Nah, normally I can eat anything and it doesn't bother me too much - I've got a pretty cast-iron gut.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2021)

109 is still in the lead.

I have made the end plates a bit too thick, so I will have to sand them down a touch. But this is one of the places where I've had to compromise a little and deviate from actuality, since at scale, the parts would have been too fragile.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Apr 2021)

111


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Warm, still and overcast here chez Casa Reynard. Although the sun is trying his best to peek from behind the clouds.
> 
> Good news! Things have started moving again, albeit slowly. I am a lot more comfortable. I think you can all stand down on the syrup of figs and the prune juice.
> 
> Spent the morning making a big pot of Jewish Penicillin aka chicken noodle soup. I shall dose myself with a big bowl of that later this evening. And I think I shall attempt a gentle bicycular bimble in a little while, as I need to go and pick up mum's prescription from the dispensary at the Quack.


Wish I had soup. Why haven't I got any soup?


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Outdoors away from buildings I prefer the all cleansing flame, acetone usually.


My neighbour prefers the 'kettle full of boiling water' method.

I'll stick with the gel and powder - they seem to like it!






The main area where I put down gel and powder is completely clear now.


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> My neighbour prefers the 'kettle full of boiling water' method.
> 
> I'll stick with the gel and powder - they seem to like it!
> 
> ...


They seem mightily keen on that


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2021)

Ah, the world is a much better place after a gentle bicycular bimble.

I now have a  and a couple of suggestive biskits.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> 111



Nope... @classic33 with 109 is still in the lead.


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> My neighbour prefers the 'kettle full of boiling water' method.
> 
> I'll stick with the gel and powder - they seem to like it!
> 
> ...


Indoors gel, outdoors will remain a free fire zone with acetone or hand held engine start spray, ether is a fine liquid in aerosol form.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2021)

Tried to book my Covid jab.

Fecking NHS site is trying to send me to a vaccination centre in Downham Market or in Wisbech, which is fecking idiotic, considering there's one 5 miles away in Ely.

FFS!!! 

Could be worse I suppose, a friend who lives a couple of villages along was sent to Huntingdon.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> I have in the past used a product called Deathlac Spray on surface and it forms a lacquer surface which kills on contact.I don’t know if it’s still on sale.


Dethlac spray still exists.. Wilko, Wickes etc 👍🏼


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2021)

All lawns cut with a lowered blade


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Dethlac spray still exists.. Wilko, Wickes etc 👍🏼


Dethlac, missing an A but I don't think the lac (no K) sells it for me. Deathcertain or maybe Certaindeath and I am in.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2021)

Nice supper of omelette Arnold Bennett, plus what was left of last night's tabbouleh and roasted veggies 

The girls shared a pouch of Felix AGAIL with lamb.


----------



## pawl (20 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Dethlac spray still exists.. Wilko, Wickes etc 👍🏼



Thanks for that Couldn’t find it in my local garden centres👍


----------



## tyred (20 Apr 2021)

Enjoyed a nice leisurely 40 miler this evening after work. Lovely, bright and sunny but actually very chilly, lucky I had a windproof layer and spare woolly hat buried in the depths of my saddle bag.


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> Thanks for that Couldn’t find it in my local garden centres👍


I'm still not getting the brand name, "Dethlac"? Sounds like lacks death, I would be paying money for mass deaths not a lack of.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I'm still not getting the brand name, "Dethlac"? Sounds like lacks death, I would be paying money for mass deaths not a lack of.


I would guess it's a combination of the chemical agent and lacquer.. Maybe possibly perhaps? 🤔


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I would guess it's a combination of the chemical agent and lacquer.. Maybe possibly perhaps? 🤔



If I remember rightly, insects breathe through openings in their thorax and abdomen - chemical agents ergo not needed, just something that sticks to them and blocks their spiracles.

Hairspray should do the job.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I use similar products in various forms. I try to get them outside before they come inside. they are amazing creatures, so long as they stay a safe distance from the house. I also like the gel in a syringe type applicator. it's quite effective


Boric Acid, mainly. Safe when used as directed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2021)

107.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2021)

We had snow today, but it mostly melted as soon as it fell. Finished off with graupel showers. Now the cold will move in. It has mostly been about 1 or2C here today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Apr 2021)

Currently listening to John Foulds' Cello Concerto in G major.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Currently listening to John Foulds' Cello Concerto in G major.


I don't know it but enjoy it for me.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> 107.



Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a winner.

@Gravity Aided gets the big panjandrum with the cherry on top


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2021)

Anyways, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> rolled hay


looks like Vermont


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2021)

Wifey talked me into a walk, to our local dairy ice cream shop. spooky thru the woods & the way back was dark. needed a flashlight. but we survived, ice cream & lemon sorbet intact


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a winner.
> 
> @Gravity Aided gets the big panjandrum with the cherry on top


Samuel Foote-DAMHIKT


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2021)

Well that slipped out easily enough
Fluffy clouds here


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2021)

Morning all. I gave up on the sleep thing just after radio 4 had finished its farming programme though I'll be having a siesta some time soon. Meanwhile, tea and a bit of shopping once they're open.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2021)

First 🍵 sent south
Cat has been fed and has come back to bed where he will spend most of the day 
Workstation all ready for me to start work 
Hedgehog's didn't eat all the food left out last night , must have been lots of natural stuff about for them


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2021)

♻ Bin day today. Once it's been emptied, I'm going to give it a washout and rinse it with some Jeyes Fluid as it stinks for some reason 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2021)

Morning .
We went to the seaside yesterday. We went to Hengistbury Head. It was nice and warm with a slight breeze .
Some very rich person was sailing their big yacht . It was on the horizon ,I thought it was a frigate at first until I took a closer look with my binoculars .
We saw some biggish fish jumping out of the water. My wife said that they were leaping out to avoid a predator . I thought that the water was too warm for them . 
I wasn't very happy on the drive home, the air con stopped working . It got a bit warm inside .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> ♻ Bin day today. Once it's been emptied, I'm going to give it a washout and rinse it with some Jeyes Fluid as it stinks for some reason 🤔


I can't stand the smell of that fluid !


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I can't stand the smell of that fluid !


I love the smell. And the man who invented it lived a few miles from here.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I cannot locate their stronghold. It could be anywhere nearby, I suspect they are inside the walls.


When I was young I can remember them climbing up the window of my mum's house in the summer. They must have had their nest inside the wall of our house . We used to pour boiling water on them to try to stem the flow of them .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I love the smell. And the man who invented it lived a few miles from here.


Did he use it as aftershave ?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> How nice is it out there today? Loverly.
> 
> View attachment 584860


Strewth ! He's got no strides on !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Tried to book my Covid jab.
> 
> Fecking NHS site is trying to send me to a vaccination centre in Downham Market or in Wisbech, which is fecking idiotic, considering there's one 5 miles away in Ely.
> 
> ...


If they had been sent to Coventry they probably wouldn't have heard from them again .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2021)

Oh! I've been told to have my second jab on Saturday afternoon . It's the Astronaut Funny car one .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Apr 2021)

Anyone fancy a project  ??


----------



## DCLane (21 Apr 2021)

@Illaveago I like that, but then I'm a bit odd.


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Anyone fancy a project  ??
> View attachment 584998



Erm no !


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2021)

Morning from the shedoffice. Forgot to put the heater switch to on, so the heating didn't come on first thing brrr.

Bright and breezy here, if a bit nippy. Greenhouse upto 18c already.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Tried to book my Covid jab.
> 
> Fecking NHS site is trying to send me to a vaccination centre in Downham Market or in Wisbech, which is fecking idiotic, considering there's one 5 miles away in Ely.
> 
> ...



Just means Ely is booked up. Scroll far enough into future and you might find a slot.


----------



## Tribansman (21 Apr 2021)

Tried booking my covid jab and was offered the the only place in Oxfordshire with any left, Hook Norton. Feel boxed into a corner but apparently the shortage is due to the priority given to the county's large number of in-form professional golfers: the take up-per-cut is 100%


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2021)

Bin's bin emptied and Jeyes Fluided..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Tried booking my covid jab and was offered the the only place in Oxfordshire with any left, Hook Norton. Feel boxed into a corner but apparently the shortage is due to the priority given to the county's large number of in-form professional golfers: the take up-per-cut is 100%



Well that’ll be one golfer then...


----------



## Tribansman (21 Apr 2021)

Bin day tomorrow for me. The lid on our food recycling caddy doesn't clip shut and there's evidence of cat or fox intrusion overnight. I did suggest to Mrs T that she should eat the skin on her salmon but she's not keen. I suppose her loss is moggy's or vulpey's gain


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2021)

I can't see any reason why we shouldn't do well in Eurovision this year!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Anyone fancy a project  ??
> View attachment 584998


Take a link out of that chain and it will be just fine .


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I love the smell. And the man who invented it lived a few miles from here.


In Earls Barton


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2021)

Why have Texas ruined a Donna Summer song


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2021)

Ooh look ! The seaside.


----------



## pawl (21 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! I've been told to have my second jab on Saturday afternoon . It's the Astronaut Funny car one .




Had mine last Friday I was just thinking how many jabs I’ve had.Flu annually .Tetanus.Shingles Pnumonia.
Probably catch something I haven’t been vaccinated against


----------



## tyred (21 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Anyone fancy a project  ??
> View attachment 584998


I would love to tackle that if it was located within easy travelling distance and I wasn't trying to save money.


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Anyone fancy a project  ??
> View attachment 584998


The tyres look a bit rusty! What make is it, I can't see the badge very well?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> The tyres look a bit rusty! What make is it, I can't see the badge very well?


Sorry l don't know ,it's not my bike and l can't find the link to the ad for it but l remember the asking price was €40
I will keep looking


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2021)

Mild and breezy chez Casa Reynard, with occasional sunny intervals.

I have done a load of laundry this morning, put away the de-quarantined shopping and made a batch of gravadlax. I paid £2.50 for three quarters of a kilo of salmon side. Not bad.  I still have some kitchen stuff to do this afternoon.

Been farting for England, and feel all the better for it. The cats aren't impressed, however. 

And should I buy a can of marrowfat peas by mistake again, they will be deposited in the local food bank.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Samuel Foote-DAMHIKT



The originator of the phrase, actor and playwright.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2021)

Mmm apple crumble cooking


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2021)

Snake!


View: https://twitter.com/JuliaBradbury/status/1384855669757652992?s=20


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Snake!


that punk needs a little instant karma


----------



## DCLane (21 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Sorry l don't know ,it's not my bike and l can't find the link to the ad for it but l remember the asking price was €40
> I will keep looking



For that price, even with shipping, it'd be an interesting project.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> For that price, even with shipping, it'd be an interesting project.


The bike is about 40km from me so l messaged the seller to see if it is available...l'll let you know if you would like me to!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Apr 2021)

I just noticed the seat stay is mono , didn't know they were done that way ages ago !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Apr 2021)

Ah well, no joy the bike is not for sale , the photo was just for interest sake


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2021)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, Covid jab booked for Saturday tea time.

The local hub in Ely phoned me while I was having my lunch.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Apr 2021)

rockyroller said:


> that punk needs a punch in the head


If I was that girl I'd kick his nuts so hard they'd look like he'd got swollen glands......................in his neck.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2021)

Hey, @Reynard , I need some local (to you) information if you can help. Either tomorrow or the day after, I'm thinking of going for a little sight-seeing bike ride around Cambridge, probably following the Cam from out of town. It's been so long since I was there, I no longer know what the not-to-be-missed places are. Do you (or anybody else who knows the city) have any recommendations?


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2021)

Busy day in the kitchen, so I treated myself to a nice bicycular bimble. Mind, I had to see what some changes to the setup on the hybrid felt like - raised the saddle by 5mm and put a bit more pressure in the tyres than I'm used to. Have to say, that seems to be an improvement.

Now I have a  and a couple of plain suggestives.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hey, @Reynard , I need some local (to you) information if you can help. Either tomorrow or the day after, I'm thinking of going for a little sight-seeing bike ride around Cambridge, probably following the Cam from out of town. It's been so long since I was there, I no longer know what the not-to-be-missed places are. Do you (or anybody else who knows the city) have any recommendations?



Not really, to be honest. Most of my cycling in Cambridge has been the regular commuter type ride from Cambridge North station, through Chesterton into the town center. Mind, Cambridge isn't *that* big, so a map should see you sorted. The city is very cycling friendly - you're never that far from a rack - but make sure you lock your bike properly. I guess the colleges, the Backs. There are some nice cycle paths along the river and across the various Pieces and Commons. Most cycle routes are pretty well signposted.

There are lots of nice bike shops around if you fancy a browse - including Light Blue Cycles just off Midsummer Common, a big Rutland Cycles at the main train station and a decent Decathlon in the Grafton Center. And if sci-fi is your thing, there's a Forbidden Planet near the Grafton Centre. Go to the big Primark, and just keep walking down, and it's on the same side of the street.


----------



## fossyant (21 Apr 2021)

MrsF has just been busy spending her salary with her new job's products. They an an on-line retailer (household/garden/DIY) and she gets a 30% discount. She does see the purchase prices too as she processes the invoices, but has been happy to buy a gas fire pit... 

The purchase price is about a third of the retail from the manufacturer, but that excludes shipping, import duties etc etc. A container costs £4k-£15k shipped...


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2021)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Not really, to be honest. Most of my cycling in Cambridge has been the regular commuter type ride from Cambridge North station, through Chesterton into the town center. Mind, Cambridge isn't *that* big, so a map should see you sorted. The city is very cycling friendly - you're never that far from a rack - but make sure you lock your bike properly. I guess the colleges, the Backs. There are some nice cycle paths along the river and across the various Pieces and Commons. Most cycle routes are pretty well signposted.
> 
> There are lots of nice bike shops around if you fancy a browse - including Light Blue Cycles just off Midsummer Common, a big Rutland Cycles at the main train station and a decent Decathlon in the Grafton Center. And if sci-fi is your thing, there's a Forbidden Planet near the Grafton Centre. Go to the big Primark, and just keep walking down, and it's on the same side of the street.


I looked on Open Cycle Map and noticed that Cambridge was awash with bike shops. There must be 30 or so, which is a lot for a city of that size. Thanks for the tips and I'll probably make it up as I go, with the aid of maps on the phone.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hey, @Reynard , I need some local (to you) information if you can help. Either tomorrow or the day after, I'm thinking of going for a little sight-seeing bike ride around Cambridge, probably following the Cam from out of town. It's been so long since I was there, I no longer know what the not-to-be-missed places are. Do you (or anybody else who knows the city) have any recommendations?


The Orchard Tea Gardens in Grantchester does a lovely scone! There's a bike path across the Meadows, too. It's worth a visit.. 

You'll be in good company! 

_In taking tea at the Orchard, you are joining an impressive group of luminaries including Rupert Brooke (poet), Virginia Woolf (author), Maynard Keynes (economist), Bertrand Russell (philosopher), Ludwig Wittgenstein (philosopher), Alan Turing (inventor of the computer), Ernest Rutherford (split the atom), Crick and Watson (discovered DNA), Stephen Hawking (theoretical physicist, cosmologist and author), Jocelyn Bell (discovered the first pulsar) and HRH Prince Charles_


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2021)

Fish and chips and beer for dinner tonight 😋


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2021)

Nice 15 miles tonight to wind the day down 
Black bin is ready for the morning


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2021)

Fish pie and a salad for me. The girls shared a fresh tuna steak.

Picked up two different fish pie mixes on yellow sticker Saturday night. The grand sum of £2.25 saw me with a 700g assortment of king prawns, salmon and haddock - the latter two a mix of smoked and unsmoked.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I looked on Open Cycle Map and noticed that Cambridge was awash with bike shops. There must be 30 or so, which is a lot for a city of that size. Thanks for the tips and I'll probably make it up as I go, with the aid of maps on the phone.



Have fun 

Though if you plan on going outside of the city limits, especially to the north, you're straight out into the fens. Looking at the forecast, I would strongly suggest packing a windproof jacket.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The Orchard Tea Gardens in Grantchester does a lovely scone! There's a bike path across the Meadows, too. It's worth a visit..
> 
> You'll be in good company!
> 
> _In taking tea at the Orchard, you are joining an impressive group of luminaries including Rupert Brooke (poet), Virginia Woolf (author), Maynard Keynes (economist), Bertrand Russell (philosopher), Ludwig Wittgenstein (philosopher), Alan Turing (inventor of the computer), Ernest Rutherford (split the atom), Crick and Watson (discovered DNA), Stephen Hawking (theoretical physicist, cosmologist and author), Jocelyn Bell (discovered the first pulsar) and HRH Prince Charles_


I refuse to believe that Grantchester is a real place. It sounds too much like it belongs in a Thomas Hardy novel. Mind you, nearby Trumpington doesn't sound real either, it's as if Paddington Bear had gone to the White House.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I refuse to believe that Grantchester is a real place. It sounds too much like it belongs in a Thomas Hardy novel. Mind you, nearby Trumpington doesn't sound real either, it's as if Paddington Bear had gone to the White House.



Then you got the delights of Milton and Cherry Hinton


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I refuse to believe that Grantchester is a real place. It sounds too much like it belongs in a Thomas Hardy novel. Mind you, nearby Trumpington doesn't sound real either, it's as if Paddington Bear had gone to the White House.


And here it is!! Complete with Pink Floyd's song 'Grantchester Meadows' 



😎


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Then you got the delights of Milton and Cherry Hinton


They sound like a lovely couple.


----------



## tyred (21 Apr 2021)

Apparently my Amazon account has been compromised.  I better click on this link to fix it....


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2021)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## tyred (21 Apr 2021)

I think my internet connection has stopped to take on water, re-stoke the boiler and build steam pressure before continuing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I refuse to believe that Grantchester is a real place. It sounds too much like it belongs in a Thomas Hardy novel. Mind you, nearby Trumpington doesn't sound real either, it's as if Paddington Bear had gone to the White House.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 585074


Paddington Bear, no question!


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2021)

getting a new set of auto tires installed Friday. I usually buy pre-owned for myself but new for Wifey & the cars for our two adult kids. feeling a little guilty


----------



## tyred (21 Apr 2021)

I've got the hic coughs


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> I've got the hic coughs



Someone must be thinking of you, then...


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2021)

I steamed some cod, and had baked beans and shredded cabbage with it.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2021)

Slept under a 13 tog double duvet instead of a 4 tog king size don't ask why....


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Slept under a 13 tog double duvet instead of a 4 tog king size don't ask why....


"why"


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Apr 2021)

Made a kedgeree yesterday evening using this recipe ....l recommend it https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/really_good_kedgeree_75198:thumbsup:


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> "why"


Well because our pre get into bed hot water bottle sprang a leak and soaked all the bedding , luckily swmbo wasn't burnt by it 

Warning when making a 🍵 always add a tea bag otherwise you end up with a pot of plain hot water and then have to start all over again


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2021)

Our black bin has a layer of frost on it's lid 
Glorious clear blue sky


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Warning when making a 🍵 always add a tea bag otherwise you end up with a pot of plain hot water and then have to start all over again


I did that with a flask of coffee when I was night fishing off Deal pier many moons ago. Middle of the night.. Hot ☕ thought I 👍🏼
Nope. Hot sugary milky water 😔
Still drank it, though 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2021)

I've opened a new bottle of mouthwash.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I did that with a flask of coffee when I was night fishing off Deal pier many moons ago. Middle of the night.. Hot ☕ thought I 👍🏼
> Nope. Hot sugary milky water 😔
> Still drank it, though 😂



Well at least i know my next one will be better


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2021)

I'm currently wondering why I had that large brandy last night but the effects of said brandy are preventing me coming up with an explanation. Tea tastes very good this morning, though.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2021)

My CX needs a new bottom bracket soon. It's grumbling 😔 

I thought I'd get more than 11,500 miles out of it.. 😂


----------



## tyred (22 Apr 2021)

Someone I only really know as an acquaintance and don't really like very much has invited me to join his wedding service and reception virtually on the all-day zoom call on Saturday...

Hours of endless fun


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2021)

I've just had 2 new pairs of glasses dropped off. Much to my embarrassment, I did that classic looking for the glasses I'd been wearing and being unable to find them. The very nice young man from the opticians gently, if rather hesitantly, told me that they were on my head.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2021)

Morning .
It is nice and sunny here .
I've been playing with my Jag's air con . On the way back from the seaside the other day it cooked me .  I tried it this morning but it seemed to be okay until the engine started to warm up . It seems to be blowing warm on the driver's side . It seems as though early models of my car had problems with it .


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm currently wondering why I had that large brandy last night but the effects of said brandy are preventing me coming up with an explanation. Tea tastes very good this morning, though.


You drank to forget, and it worked.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> Someone I only really know as an acquaintance and don't really like very much has invited me to join his wedding service and reception virtually on the all-day zoom call on Saturday...
> 
> Hours of endless fun


Power or telephone failure.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2021)

Time for a stroll around the block


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2021)

Beautiful sunny spring day here chez Casa Reynard.

Made a batch of Lebkuchen this morning for the volunteers when I go get my Covid jab on Saturday. They give up their time pro bono, so it's nice to reciprocate in some small way.

I am also planning a tartiflette tonight.

This afternoon I am going to watch some snooker and maybe do a bit of work on the Higman model.

Oh, and I've got the farts.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well because our pre get into bed hot water bottle sprang a leak and soaked all the bedding , luckily swmbo wasn't burnt by it
> 
> Warning when making a 🍵 always add a tea bag otherwise you end up with a pot of plain hot water and then have to start all over again



Been there, done that...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Apr 2021)

More computer mucking-about-ery today. Yesterday, repairing someone else’s and advising on upgrades. Today testing out something I learned this morning on my own laptop to see if it will improve anything or is a waste of time. Some far, no improvement.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well because our pre get into bed hot water bottle sprang a leak and soaked all the bedding , luckily swmbo wasn't burnt by it
> 
> Warning when making a 🍵 always add a tea bag otherwise you end up with a pot of plain hot water and then have to start all over again


And don't do what my mother once did. She boiled the kettle and then poured hot water into the sugar bowl instead of her cup. She was chatting to my dad at the time, which proves that not ALL women are good at multi tasking!


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2021)

Hey! Occasional brain farts are allowed, you know. Us women can't *always* be omnipotent!

I'm guilty of putting the tea bag in the milk jug on the odd occasion.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2021)

I've managed to put coffee in the teapot or just plain hot water.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2021)

I've put cutlery in the fridge, Try and explain that one. 

In my defence, the fridge is on the work surface, directly above the cutlery drawer.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2021)

Lovely ride in shorts and t shirt in the sun.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2021)

I'm watching the snooker


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2021)

I once managed to empty a tin of beans into a pan on the stove before I noticed that the pan lid was still on 😂


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2021)

Anyways, time to go find a 

Some custard creams may also be involved at some point.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2021)

I've declared an early Friday. Fish and chips on their way.


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2021)

Kept getting a pop up from work IT Systems saying you need to run a security update. It warned that it 'could' take two hours. As it was quiet, I started it at 3pm. It's still going... I'm expecting late evening when it stops.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Kept getting a pop up from work IT Systems saying you need to run a security update. It warned that it 'could' take two hours. As it was quiet, I started it at 3pm. It's still going... I'm expecting late evening when it stops.



Ah, the usual massive under-estimation of update times. Think we've all been there at some point...


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2021)

I am cutting roll cage parts again.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2021)

That was unbearable!
I thought I would just go out to my Jag to try to see if I could gauge what temperature was coming out of each cooling vent by slowly raising the passenger side temperature to match that of the driver's side . It is 25C out at the moment so it was bl**dy hot inside my car. I switched on the air con and it was unbearable. The heat coming out of the vent on my side was like I had the heating on full blast. I had to open the windows to cool the car down . It's no wonder I was hot on the drive back on Tuesday. I couldn't do what I intended to do as I couldn't raise the temperature on the passenger's side to try to match. It would seem as though there must be a flap or vent on the driver's side which has jammed open directing heat straight from the heater matrix . Just using the fans brings warm air in .
I will ring the garage tomorrow to see what their answer is .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2021)

My wife said she's frozen .
I told her to go and sit in my car and put the air con on !


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2021)

Right, time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to see to tonight's tartiflette.


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2021)

Nom nom...


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Nom nom...
> 
> View attachment 585205


Rump from Asda?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2021)

"Jane has no idea what's going on!"

Yes , I know just how she feels !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Apr 2021)

Useful tip for the evening, if you have an excruciating itch in the middle of your back and you can't reach it with your hand ,use a chopstick as a finger extension. 🥢


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2021)

Nice 12 miles to wind away the work


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Kept getting a pop up from work IT Systems saying you need to run a security update. It warned that it 'could' take two hours. As it was quiet, I started it at 3pm. It's still going... I'm expecting late evening when it stops.



Finished about 8pm. Only 5 hours


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Rump from Asda?


Chicken and frying steak, Morrisons. Love our electric teriyaki grill. Add in salad. No carbs tonight. Stuffed


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Apr 2021)

I've improved the start-up time (from completely off) of my laptop. When I was given it 'for parts' it took a little *over 20 minutes *to start up . It now takes *14 seconds* (I've just timed it)


----------



## Jenkins (22 Apr 2021)

Yet another day of a sub zero °C start, clear blue skies viewed through the office window and the cold breeze straight off the North Sea making for a chilly ride home. Only one more day to go then a whole two days of freedom.

I 'may' have booked myself a cheap return train ticket for early May to test ride a VanMoof S3.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2021)

I am rather full of potatoey, cheesy, oniony, bacony, garlicky goodness.

Suspect I've turned into a quantum singularity, given the density of what I've just eaten


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am rather full of potatoey, cheesy, oniony, bacony, garlicky goodness.
> 
> Suspect I've turned into a quantum singularity, given the density of what I've just eaten


Not a Black Hole!


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am rather full of potatoey, cheesy, oniony, bacony, garlicky goodness.
> 
> Suspect I've turned into a quantum singularity, given the density of what I've just eaten


Space/time, or gravitational singularity? Natural, or artificial?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Space/time, or gravitational singularity? Natural, or artificial?


It sounds rather like a gratinéetional singularity to me.


----------



## tyred (22 Apr 2021)

Nice little 40 miler after work.

First ride of the year in shorts.

Also fly eaten this year


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It sounds rather like a gratinéetional singularity to me.


I never see Reblochon around here, so I am unaware of this dish.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2021)

I made some Jamaican patties in the microwave for dinner.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It sounds rather like a gratinéetional singularity to me.



Exactly this kind of singularity @Gravity Aided 

That's bloody genius @deptfordmarmoset


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> Nice little 40 miler after work.
> 
> First ride of the year in shorts.
> 
> Also fly eaten this year



Not a fly.

A sky raisin.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I never see Reblochon around here, so I am unaware of this dish.



To be fair, it's perfectly acceptable to do it with cheddar or something of that ilk, even if it has the traditionalists keeling over in utter disapproval...


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2021)

Anyways, a  and a couple of custard creams would be mighty fine right now.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2021)

Clear blue skies and a frost here .
Well that slipped out easily enough.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2021)

Well first 🍵 of today was a lot better than yesterday's


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Apr 2021)

Woken up at 5am this morning by one of my hounds, howling fit to bust. Dragged myself from the warm embrace of morpheus to see what was wrong. He needed to go out ...call of nature ! Pitch black outside dog and l set off across the field . dog happy whereas l tripped over a rock and fell heavily to earth. Very sore hip and elbow now and l will be grumpy all day. Anyone want one of these ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well first 🍵 of today was a lot better than yesterday's


That's encouraging news - I'm just about to pour a new brew too.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's encouraging news - I'm just about to pour a new brew too.


Well how was it ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well how was it ?


Tip-top tea!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tip-top tea!



Good


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2021)

Morning .
It is bright sunshine out but s little bit chilly .
I will be going out for a ride with my friends later .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2021)

It's BBC 7 day quiz time. Let's see what trivia has managed to stick in my memory.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's BBC 7 day quiz time. Let's see what trivia has managed to stick in my memory.


Thanks for the reminder.

I think.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2021)

I've got ready too early !
I suppose I could go and polish my spokes !


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tip-top tea!


Lipton's?


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2021)

Rather warm in the sunshine - I feel a road bike ride coming on in a short sleeve top !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Lipton's?


Tesco's original leaf tea.

Anyhow, I made it to Cambridge, someone's just punted past me, there's a goldfinch in a nearby tree and there's not a cloud in the sky. Even the wind is being merciful!


----------



## Jenkins (23 Apr 2021)

Less than 2 hours to go then it's a weekend of freedom 

(Once I've done the shopping, changed the bedding, done a load of washing and probably had a snooze, that is)


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> He needed to go out ...call of nature !
> View attachment 585263



My word, he _really _needed to go, didn't he?


----------



## mybike (23 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's BBC 7 day quiz time. Let's see what trivia has managed to stick in my memory.



Oh, you're supposed to use your memory? I thought you just chose the most ridiculous answers.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2021)

Warm, bright and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I overslept somewhat this morning, as I got so wrapped up on my writing project last night, that it was half 3 by the time I thought to stop. But when you have something that you *MUST* get down before it slips your mind, because it is a major part of the plot, a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.

Anyways, I baked and glazed the batch of Lebkuchen that I'm going to take for the volunteers at the stabby jabby hub tomorrow.

Almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tesco's original leaf tea.
> 
> Anyhow, I made it to Cambridge, someone's just punted past me, there's a goldfinch in a nearby tree and there's not a cloud in the sky. Even the wind is being merciful!



Have fun out there!


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Woken up at 5am this morning by one of my hounds, howling fit to bust. Dragged myself from the warm embrace of morpheus to see what was wrong. He needed to go out ...call of nature ! Pitch black outside dog and l set off across the field . dog happy whereas l tripped over a rock and fell heavily to earth. Very sore hip and elbow now and l will be grumpy all day. Anyone want one of these ?
> View attachment 585263



This is the advantage of having cats. There are two litter trays in the house for them to use.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Apr 2021)

Friday morning here. Wifey & Daughter both have road trips today. Pops will be pensive for many hours, especially until Wifey is back from The Bronx, 11? hrs later. credit to her, she asked me to check her oil. I gave it 1/2 a quart. go get 'em kid. Daughter's trip is much much much shorter, but I'll be eager to receive that "arrived" text msg later ...


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2021)

MrsF insisted we have a wander round the garden centre at lunch (instead of my ride), so I'll finish work a little early and go for a ride - all very quiet today after the massive rush with budgets.

Picked up some soluble weed and feed - prefer this as it doesn't burn the grass. Going to have to wait a couple of weeks as the lawns have had a feed with iron sulphate. Also picked up two tomatoe seedlings (large toms) as we've got loads of 'plum toms'.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2021)

I've come back from a 22 mile ride with my friends. It is sunny with a clear blue sky but the breeze is a bit chilly.
We spotted quite a bit of wildlife on our ride .I stopped to pick up a small toad that was in the middle of a road. I placed it on some grass. We next spotted a grey squirrel, I wasn't going to pick that up . We carried on on the cycle path and then came across a grass snake! I almost fell off as I braked hard trying to avoid it. It carried on on its way into some grass. Never seen one before ! We later saw a red kite and then a bit later we saw some fish in a river .


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2021)

22 miles @Illaveago


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2021)

Bob the builder has his eldest son clearing the 'front side garden' - it's overgrown mess. He must be paying his son as he's been at it three days. I said to MrsF, 'blimey he's slow, I'd have that done in an afternoon'. She said, 'yeh then you'd be like a bear with a sore ar$e for a week as you would have strained your back'. I never learn.


----------



## fossyant (23 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've come back from a 22 mile ride with my friends. It is sunny with a clear blue sky but the breeze is a bit chilly.
> We spotted quite a bit of wildlife on our ride .I stopped to pick up a small toad that was in the middle of a road. I placed it on some grass. We next spotted a grey squirrel, I wasn't going to pick that up . We carried on on the cycle path and then came across a grass snake! I almost fell off as I braked hard trying to avoid it. It carried on on its way into some grass. Never seen one before ! We later saw a red kite and then a bit later we saw some fish in a river .



Can't say I've come across a grass snake before either. 

My only excitement was seeing an Osprey 'helicopter' in the metal last weekend in Wales as it flew over. I've wanted to see one for ages.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> 22 miles @Illaveago


Yes . I'm shattered! 
Just woken up from a nap and I'm not with it yet .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Can't say I've come across a grass snake before either.
> 
> My only excitement was seeing an Osprey 'helicopter' in the metal last weekend in Wales as it flew over. I've wanted to see one for ages.


The first time I saw one we were staying near the West Somerset Railway. I heard and saw one climbing steeply and just thought it was a twin engined high wing monoplane . Then I thought . Ooh! It's got short wings! Ooh! Those props are big ! It headed out across the channel to Wales .


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2021)

I have just decanted a 10kg sack of cat biscuits into three large clip-top tupperwares.

Under the usual supervision, of course. These things *do* have to be supervised, you know. Just in case the Human gets it wrong.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Can't say I've come across a grass snake before either.
> 
> My only excitement was seeing an Osprey 'helicopter' in the metal last weekend in Wales as it flew over. I've wanted to see one for ages.



Lexi is a regular bringer-in of grass snakes during the summer. It's old hat here. 

Ospreys are regulars in the skies, as I'm only just up the road from Lakenheath. There was a bit on the news last night that one on a training exercise wrecked the helipad at Addenbrookes.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Bob the builder has his eldest son clearing the 'front side garden' - it's overgrown mess. He must be paying his son as he's been at it three days. I said to MrsF, 'blimey he's slow, I'd have that done in an afternoon'. She said,* 'yeh then you'd be like a bear with a sore ar$e for a week *as you would have strained your back'. I never learn.


You sure you're going at it the right way!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> This is the advantage of having cats. There are two litter trays in the house for them to use.


Knowing my luck l would forget where they were and with bare feet step straight into a well used one !


----------



## DCLane (23 Apr 2021)

About to go ride the oval at Scunthorpe (Quibell Park) for the first time since 2019 - they never got to open last year.

Edit: it's sunny and the bike's ready


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have just decanted a 10kg sack of cat biscuits into three large clip-top tupperwares.
> 
> Under the usual supervision, of course. These things *do* have to be supervised, you know. Just in case the Human gets it wrong.


My near neighbours never learn. I call in to refresh their two cats water when they are working up north for short spells.
They have a very retro looking auto feeder of which the lid must be very securely placed.
The neighbours store the big bags of croquettes on the kitchen cabinet tops and don't seem to get the message. Twice I have witnessed a slow trickle of biscuits coming from a hole torn in the sack.
I know which one is responsible, small and dainty looking all black girl cat. The other one is a large built tabby who looks to be the criminal type but he is innocent.
Edit: I just give up on this phones predictive keyboard.


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First 🍵 sent south
> Cat has been fed and has come back to bed where he will spend most of the day
> Workstation all ready for me to start work
> Hedgehog's didn't eat all the food left out last night , must have been lots of natural stuff about for them


Spring marches on, there will be a cornucopia of bug meat just now.


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I love the smell. And the man who invented it lived a few miles from here.


The smell or the fluid? Bitter pensioner types posting to the DE always mention Jeyes in any story related to cats, happy lot they are.


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> How nice is it out there today? Loverly.
> 
> View attachment 584860


Looks like the sun has given your legs a kiss Ming.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Can't say I've come across a grass snake before either.


if you guys are into snakes you might enjoy this. admittedly, I should have let him be, but I think he is no worse for wear. camera (at the end of a 3' stick) survived the strikes as well. I think it's a an Eastern black racer (Coluber constrictor). I followed it & watched it swim away

View: https://youtu.be/4sZsNAWxeT8


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2021)

The bike is definitely the best way to get around Cambridge! Mind you, on a Friday afternoon when every driver on the North Circular seems to be having a nervous breakdown and when the A2 is at a standstill, you're very swiftly reminded that the bike is the best way to get around London too. Not as pleasant as Cambridge though.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> My near neighbours never learn. I call in to refresh their two cats water when they are working up north for short spells.
> They have a very retro looking auto feeder of which the lid must be very securely placed.
> The neighbours store the big bags of croquettes on the kitchen cabinet tops and don't seem to get the message. Twice I have witnessed a slow trickle of biscuits coming from a hole torn in the sack.
> I know which one is responsible, small and dainty looking all black girl cat. The other one is a large built tabby who looks to be the criminal type but he is innocent.
> Edit: I just give up on this phones predictive keyboard.



Ah, but girl cats tend to have more brains than the boy cats. 

I cover my arse when it comes to pouches and biscuits, as I keep the unopened stuff in the utility room behind the garage.  Except for the boxes of biscuits and pouches which are currently "in use". The girls have a gravity-fed dispenser for biscuits.

Had to switch to clip top tubs for treats, because Poppy (as a kitten) worked out how to open the boxes. Admittedly her method was the feline equivalent of using a sledgehammer to crack a nut - namely pushing the box onto the floor to dislodge the lid.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The bike is definitely the best way to get around Cambridge! Mind you, on a Friday afternoon when every driver on the North Circular seems to be having a nervous breakdown and when the A2 is at a standstill, you're very swiftly reminded that the bike is the best way to get around London too. Not as pleasant as Cambridge though.



I learned to drive in Cambridge. That was enough to teach me that other methods of getting around town were more convenient than the motor vehicle. The park & ride is handy, but I tend to favour bike-train-bike myself.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2021)

Anyways, I feel a girly pamper session coming on.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, but girl cats tend to have more brains than the boy cats.
> 
> I cover my arse when it comes to pouches and biscuits, as I keep the unopened stuff in the utility room behind the garage.  Except for the boxes of biscuits and pouches which are currently "in use". The girls have a gravity-fed dispenser for biscuits.
> 
> Had to switch to clip top tubs for treats, because Poppy (as a kitten) worked out how to open the boxes. Admittedly her method was the feline equivalent of using a sledgehammer to crack a nut - namely pushing the box onto the floor to dislodge the lid.



Fluff* has decided he likes the Co-ops 'Harissa' sausage rolls, so much so that he'll knock the bag onto the floor to get at em. Not so keen on the pastry cos that is generally spread all over the place but all the meat is gone.

* I know it is him cos the evidence of puff pastry crumbs are all over his face and whiskers.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Fluff* has decided he likes the Co-ops 'Harissa' sausage rolls, so much so that he'll knock the bag onto the floor to get at em. Not so keen on the pastry cos that is generally spread all over the place but all the meat is gone.
> 
> * I know it is him cos the evidence of puff pastry crumbs are all over his face and whiskers.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Apr 2021)

well, Wifey says it's a beautiful day in New York City at the NY Botanical Gardens for the Yayoi Kusama’s COSMIC NATURE show


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2021)

Good old David Gray supporting the Curlew.

We used to see about 4 of them where we lived in Melksham in the late 70's to 80's, that was until they did some land drainage .

The drainage scheme was just a way of claiming grants . The land was never used before or after the land was drained. The Curlews disappeared !


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, but girl cats tend to have more brains than the boy cats.
> 
> I cover my arse when it comes to pouches and biscuits, as I keep the unopened stuff in the utility room behind the garage.  Except for the boxes of biscuits and pouches which are currently "in use". The girls have a gravity-fed dispenser for biscuits.
> 
> Had to switch to clip top tubs for treats, because Poppy (as a kitten) worked out how to open the boxes. Admittedly her method was the feline equivalent of using a sledgehammer to crack a nut - namely pushing the box onto the floor to dislodge the lid.


There is just one criminal cat at my house, the rest know better.


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The land was never used before or after the land was drained. The Curlews disappeared !


Evidently it was used by Curlews.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2021)

Well that's another week nearer to my pension 
A weekend to look forward to as well as swmbo has made me a promise that if all is well the tandem can come out


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that's another week nearer to my pension
> A weekend to look forward to as well as swmbo has made me a promise that if all is well the tandem can come out


You'll be stoked when that happens!


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2021)

Another lovely supper this evening...

Steamed salmon with gnocchi in a cream sauce with mushrooms, leeks and tarragon 

Am listening to Arsenal v Everton.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> My only excitement was seeing an Osprey 'helicopter' in the metal last weekend in Wales as it flew over. I've wanted to see one for ages.





Reynard said:


> Ospreys are regulars in the skies, as I'm only just up the road from Lakenheath. There was a bit on the news last night that one on a training exercise wrecked the helipad at Addenbrookes.


We get them around here occasionally as well - noisy buggers, especially in hover mode. For those that haven't seen the video, this is the incident that @Reynard is referring to...
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-cambridgeshire-56847090


----------



## Jenkins (23 Apr 2021)

The local council election ballot papers were delivered today with a massive choice of two candidates to vote from - one Tory & one Labour. As this is Suffolk, one of them is wasting his time. Also included were the papers for the PCC election which I have spoiled with my customary addition of an extra voting option of "Save money & eliminate this post"

Burger & chips for tea.


----------



## pjd57 (23 Apr 2021)

I should have put some sun cream on my legs before going out this morning.
Wee bit nippy now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Another lovely supper this evening...
> 
> Steamed salmon with gnocchi in a cream sauce with mushrooms, leeks and tarragon
> 
> Am listening to Arsenal v Everton.


Is that one of those Supper League games?


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Another lovely supper this evening...
> 
> Steamed salmon with gnocchi in a cream sauce with mushrooms, leeks and tarragon
> 
> Am listening to Arsenal v Everton.


Wish I could have swapped meals with you, nice bottle of Peccorino uncorked at Chez Fondo, mullered by southern fried chicken. Wine 9/10, food 4/10


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Wish I could have swapped meals with you, nice bottle of Peccorino uncorked at Chez Fondo, mullered by southern fried chicken. Wine 9/10, food 4/10



The chicken still sounds better than the football...


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> The chicken still sounds better than the football...


Wasn't the best was it? Arsenal missing some world class from Aubameyang, loved watching him this season.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Wasn't the best was it? Arsenal missing some world class from Aubameyang, loved watching him this season.



No, it wasn't. Not helped by that absolute howler from Leno.

Auba's got malaria - picked that lurgy up while on international duty.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> The local council election ballot papers were delivered today with a massive choice of two candidates to vote from - one Tory & one Labour. As this is Suffolk, one of them is wasting his time. Also included were the papers for the PCC election which I have spoiled with my customary addition of an extra voting option of "Save money & eliminate this post"
> 
> Burger & chips for tea.


Same here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2021)

Only supper.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Only supper.


Soon be breakfast.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2021)

For you, maybe. It is 6 p.m. here, so I guess you are at 11 or mid-night. Dog is eating dog food and pan drippings at this moment.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> For you, maybe. It is 6 p.m. here, so I guess you are at 11 or mid-night. Dog is eating dog food and pan drippings at this moment.



Just gone half midnight here.

I'm thinking about a  and some custard creams.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> For you, maybe. It is 6 p.m. here, so I guess you are at 11 or mid-night. Dog is eating dog food and pan drippings at this moment.


Just short of midnight when I posted.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Just gone half midnight here.
> 
> I'm thinking about a  and some custard creams.


Just thinking about!


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Apr 2021)

... must admit I'm getting peckish


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> ... must admit I'm getting peckish


You do anything about it!


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just thinking about!



Nope. I put thought into action


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2021)

Anyways, time to put the writing away as I'm starting to generate rubbish, and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2021)

Good night, and have a pleasant tomorrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2021)

I hope you all had a nice St. Georges' Day.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2021)

Well I am off for a ride see y'all later


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I hope you all had a nice St. Georges' Day.


Yes thanks


----------



## Tribansman (24 Apr 2021)

Woken up at 3.45am by Mrs T's heinous snoring 

Tempted by a sunrise ride but settled for a pot of tea and a couple of bagels in the garden listening to the dawn chorus, and some route planning for long summer rides 🌞

Taking the lad to his weekly Go Ride session at the outdoor velodrome in WGC this morning, soon be time to wake him up with a bowl of porridge


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Evidently it was used by Curlews.


I can remember how I discovered they were there. I didn't cotton on at first . I would be out in our back garden and hear the warbling song that they make . It took me a while to associate that sound with the ones that you hear on nature programmes, eventually I managed to locate the birds from the sounds that they made . Quite often they were in a field behind our garden. They were quite far away so I needed binoculars to see them . Sometimes we used to see them flying over the field that was drained when we drove to work in the mornings . They were big birds with that distinctive long curved bill .
Seeing new or different wildlife can raise your spirits a bit .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to put the writing away as I'm starting to generate rubbish, and head off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Have you ever done that bit where you are writing a long essay where you create a loop and find yourself writing the start all over again ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I hope you all had a nice St. Georges' Day.


Yes. We wondered why we kept on seeing England supporter's flags whilst we were out cycling .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2021)

Morning .
I've been down and fed Georgie and made the . I have to do it in that order as he insists on it .
He can be comical at times. Today it was "a Bird in the hand is worth 2 in a bush ". His empty tin of pate fell on the floor whilst I was filling his bowl . He continued licking the empty tin despite me putting his food down . 
Another one of his comical bits is when he walks Standing upright on his hind paws for a couple of seconds . It is usually when he leaps up to catch a flying toy that he does it .


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2021)

I had two crumpets for breakfast.


----------



## DCLane (24 Apr 2021)

Up, prepping for a TT today that I didn't realise I'd entered until going through the start sheet for my son's team yesterday afternoon


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2021)

I'm off out shortly. Road bike before it heats up and traffic gets busy. Will see how I roll but I've not ridden these particular roads for over five years. Used to be my training circuit.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Woken up at 3.45am by Mrs T's heinous snoring
> 
> Tempted by a sunrise ride but settled for a pot of tea and a couple of bagels in the garden listening to the dawn chorus, and some route planning for long summer rides 🌞
> 
> Taking the lad to his weekly Go Ride session at the outdoor velodrome in WGC this morning, soon be time to wake him up with a bowl of porridge


Couldn't you just shake his shoulder whilst telling him it's time to get up?
Wouldn't be as messy.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2021)

I've potted on some more Stocks 🌸


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2021)

50 mile ride done 
First🍵 done
Back to bed now


----------



## Tribansman (24 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you just shake his shoulder whilst telling him it's time to get up?
> Wouldn't be as messy.



It's his morning roatine, does wonders for his skin


----------



## Tribansman (24 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I had two crumpets for breakfast.


Soft and flabby or crispy and crunchy?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Soft and flabby or crispy and crunchy?


Crispy, but getting softer as the Flora melted into them..


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Apr 2021)

Big thank you to BalkanExpress , see what he found for me at a bargain price ! C'mon if you ride LOOK bicycles you just must have a pair


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You do anything about it!


Nah, substituted a late night snack for some zzzzz's, touch and go for a minute on a ham and cheese toastie i'll admit


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2021)

Just over 33 miles and 1900 feet of climbing in what was a flatish ride. Lovely out.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Apr 2021)

Nice little outing this morning. Plenty of cyclists out and about.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2021)

Cloudy, showers, and 8C here.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2021)

Car having a wash first time in the pandemic


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You sure you're going at it the right way!


Obviously not


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2021)

Must say loads out on bikes. Got passed by some tall skinny bloke on a plastic bike in full GBR gear, the scoundrel. (Loads of squad riders round here)


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2021)

I have sent a message to the owner of a very strange bicycle for sale .


----------



## Speicher (24 Apr 2021)

I had my second jab this morning, so will be taking it easy the rest of the weekend. 

Wearing shorts today, no comments please about my chubby legs.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Car having a wash first time in the pandemic


My four bike roofrack stops me cleaning my car, a lame excuse I know


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2021)

Mild, breezy and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning watching the snooker, and I'm about to make myself a sandwich and a  and settle down to watching the E-Prix from Valencia.

Then I'll be tootling off for my jab later.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Have you ever done that bit where you are writing a long essay where you create a loop and find yourself writing the start all over again ?



Not with an essay, but I have done it with sentences and paragraphs.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> My four bike roofrack stops me cleaning my car, a lame excuse I know



Yup lame. My rack is on 6 months of the year and I wash my car every week (yes I am Weird)


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2021)

Just deleted a years worth of ride's from my Garmin 
Total mileage in 2021 so far 850


----------



## mybike (24 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> My four bike roofrack stops me cleaning my car, a lame excuse I know



Sheer laziness stops me.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2021)

That Formula E race was totally bananas.  I'd hate to be sitting in race control right now...

Anyways, time to stick some cycling kit on and pedal off to my stabby jabby appointment.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> That Formula E race was totally bananas.  I'd hate to be sitting in race control right now...
> 
> Anyways, time to stick some cycling kit on and pedal off to my stabby jabby appointment.



Good idea to cycle for the jab. I felt fine after my 20 mile return ride, and I'm sure it whizzes it round the system better ! Plus you get brownie points from the staff turning up in cycling gear - 'oh I like fit patients'


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Apr 2021)

Just been to a new 'micro-brewery' that's opened in the village- won't be going back anytime soon- about a hundred people ignoring Covid advice and drinking to excess... beer was OK but nothing to get excited about.

I've discovered that I'm not a social animal- just get irritated by people ignoring Covid advice who are probably perfectly O)K when not inebriated. My own fault for venturing into it thinking it might be fun.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Just been to a new 'micro-brewery' that's opened in the village- won't be going back anytime soon- about a hundred people ignoring Covid advice and drinking to excess... beer was OK but nothing to get excited about.
> 
> I've discovered that I'm not a social animal- just get irritated by people ignoring Covid advice who are probably perfectly O)K when not inebriated. My own fault for venturing into it thinking it might be fun.



There is cabin fever going on. Give it a bit of time/months.. Not bothered myself, but seeing the numbers in a local village all crammed outside a few coffee shops as I cycled past, erm nope. Lots of our local pubs are bookings only.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2021)

I've just walked down to have my second jab. On my way there I spotted a GT mountain bike dumped into a brook .

Now it would be my public duty to try to remove that rubbish from blocking that brook . 
Trouble is . How do I get over the high fence to get to it ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2021)

I've just had a social beer! The first of the year. Friends have had a child and it was their first visit to London since way before their 5 month old child was born. It takes a while to get over the avoiding people habit but it did remind me of olden, more gregarious times.

On the way home I had to swerve to avoid a small animal lying in the road. Looking at it as I went past I realised that it was a brown suede shoe!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2021)

My wife just asked me had I taken those "B" vitamins ?

Was she swearing ?


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just walked down to have my second jab. On my way there I spotted a GT mountain bike dumped into a brook .
> 
> Now it would be my public duty to try to remove that rubbish from blocking that brook .
> Trouble is . How do I get over the high fence to get to it ?


There must be a way because the person who dumped the bike did it! (Unless of course they threw the bike over the fence!)


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> There is cabin fever going on. Give it a bit of time/months.. Not bothered myself, but seeing the numbers in a local village all crammed outside a few coffee shops as I cycled past, erm nope. Lots of our local pubs are bookings only.


I went into Bedford this morning and it was heaving with people, most of them were maskless too. I noticed they all put on masks when entering the shops though, and of course when they were on the bus. I felt quite safe as there were only two other people on the bus going in and coming back I was upstairs alone for most of the journey. Downstairs was more populated though.

I don't know about you but wearing a mask doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I went into Bedford this morning and it was heaving with people, most of them were maskless too. I noticed they all put on masks when entering the shops though, and of course when they were on the bus. I felt quite safe as there were only two other people on the bus going in and coming back I was upstairs alone for most of the journey. Downstairs was more populated though.
> 
> I don't know about you but wearing a mask doesn't bother me in the slightest.



Sort of got used to a mask for a shop, but being a glasses wearer, it's a pain - better now it's warmer.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2021)

Back from getting my first Covid jab (Oxford - Astra Zeneca) and had a lovely bike ride on a beautiful and sunny spring afternoon while I was at it. Happy days! I arrived too early and so did a bit of a bonus bimble.

Now sat down with a nice  and a couple of custard creams.

Oh, and I got a sticker to say I had my jab.


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Sort of got used to a mask for a shop, but being a glasses wearer, it's a pain - better now it's warmer.



I detest the things and will be glad when I don't have to wear one.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Good idea to cycle for the jab. I felt fine after my 20 mile return ride, and I'm sure it whizzes it round the system better ! Plus you get brownie points from the staff turning up in cycling gear - 'oh I like fit patients'



Hit. Nail. On. Head. 

Don't think this hub gets many cyclists. I totally flummoxed the volunteers in the car park by asking for directions to the nearest bike rack. After much head scratching, I ended up locking the bike to a convenient signpost instead.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I went into Bedford this morning and it was heaving with people, most of them were maskless too. I noticed they all put on masks when entering the shops though, and of course when they were on the bus. I felt quite safe as there were only two other people on the bus going in and coming back I was upstairs alone for most of the journey. Downstairs was more populated though.
> 
> I don't know about you but wearing a mask doesn't bother me in the slightest.



I don't mind wearing a mask, especially now that I've solved the cat hair problem by hand washing them. Besides, they do hide your spots and pimples.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I don't mind wearing a mask, especially now that I've solved the cat hair problem by hand washing them. Besides, they do hide your spots and pimples.


Poor cats....hope they don‘t mind being hand washed!


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Poor cats....hope they don‘t mind being hand washed!



You mean, like this?







This is my old boy Toby, btw... I miss him so much, he was such a character.


----------



## gbb (24 Apr 2021)

With hindsight, I'm not feeling very well today . I keep making poor choices, I feel a but foggy, had a headache earlier and could have got a speeding ticket...booted it to overtake a lorry before a crawler lane finished...and forgot I was on a 60 mph section. Ah well, if I've overcooked it, no complaints.
Just not on it today, foggy, a bit under the weather perhaps.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2021)

Strange bike is back from West Peoria, after a trip through the grey, rain soaked countryside in the back of my SUV. I have now made a homemade pizza , and a couple of bambi burgers for my lunch this week.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2021)

Movie outdoors.... try not to freeze.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Apr 2021)

fossyant said:


> Movie outdoors.... try not to freeze.
> View attachment 585574


Nice HP Pavillion there. With superfluous biometric scanner which if yours is anything like the last 3 HPs I’ve had, it stopped working after a week.

Which film are you watching?


----------



## DCLane (24 Apr 2021)

TT done on a very busy A60 south of Worksop. Had a flat front 3 mins before my start but the car was close enough to fit the spare front we had. A hot, sticky, busy 10 miles.

The fuss afterwards of trying to find somewhere doing ice cream at 4.30pm. Basically ... nowhere nearby


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Strange bike is back from West Peoria, after a trip through the grey, rain soaked countryside in the back of my SUV. I have now made a homemade pizza , and a couple of bambi burgers for my lunch this week.


Never having heard of a bambi burger, is it venison in in a bun?


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just walked down to have my second jab. On my way there I spotted a GT mountain bike dumped into a brook .
> 
> Now it would be my public duty to try to remove that rubbish from blocking that brook .
> Trouble is . How do I get over the high fence to get to it ?


Grappling hook and a rope, how else.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Grappling hook and a rope, how else.


With a pulley and a couple to pushey?


----------



## postman (24 Apr 2021)

I finished up in a and e first meal I made after my divorce.The instructions on the tin were pierce lid and stand in hot water,it took weeks for the blisters to heal.


----------



## postman (24 Apr 2021)

Yes tonight after a busy day doing our homework after leaving the in laws.A special fried rice with sweet and sour sauce.Followed by a magnum.Just finished my second bottle of Spitfire ale ,I fancy a third sadly not got anymore.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

There's a fight in progress at a "party" in a nearby house/garden. Think drink may have had some part to play in it.

First police car is outside now.


----------



## DCLane (24 Apr 2021)

@classic33 - there'll be a few this weekend with the weather and gatherings. The West Yorkshire police helicopter's been zooming about all evening near me.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Apr 2021)

So much for having a lie in this morning - I must have forgotten to switch of my body clock's alarm after 7 days of early shifts. Admittedly all I did when I woke up was to put the radio on and listen to Radcliffe & Maconie for half an hour before I got up, set a load of washing in motion, made a coffee and went back to bed for another 45 minutes. Before I went out at just after 10:30 I'd got two loads of washing done and on the line to dry.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2021)

I think I'll stick to a  and the very last mince pie of my stash.

Don't think that will attract the attention of Plod, will it?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2021)

I was just saying to my wife . How many modern cars could the driver get out through the passenger door ?
I couldn't in my Jag .


----------



## Jenkins (24 Apr 2021)

When I got home this afternoon, there was a missed call from my mum showing on my landline (kept only because mum & stepfather don't do mobiles), but when I rang back her number was engaged - as it has been ever since. I'm now going to have to go round there on Sunday to see if they've not hung up correctly or accidentally disconnected the plug.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> @classic33 - there'll be a few this weekend with the weather and gatherings. The West Yorkshire police helicopter's been zooming about all evening near me.


There were half a dozen "new cars" on the street, all now gone. And a strange silence outside now.

Police have better things than this to deal with. Idiots who can't hold their drink, at an illegal gathering.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I think I'll stick to a  and the very last mince pie of my stash.
> 
> Don't think that will attract the attention of Plod, will it?


If they've the thermal camera on you, just put your hands up. After you've finished the mince pie.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> If they've the thermal camera on you, just put your hands up. After you've finished the mince pie.



Mince pie is long gone now


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mince pie is long gone now


Destroyed any evidence then?


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Destroyed any evidence then?



Indeed I have. 

And the box has gone into the fire.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Indeed I have.
> 
> And the box has gone into the fire.


You should be safe then.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You should be safe then.



Whew!


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Whew!


There's no evidence left to find is there?


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's no evidence left to find is there?



I think I've covered all my bases.

Anyways, time for one last  before bed.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I think I've covered all my bases.
> 
> Anyways, time for one last  before bed.


Forget covering your bases, ensure you lock the doors!!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2021)

Time for some miles me thinks


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles me thinks


It’s only 1 degree above here but thinking about getting out early too. The mojo is inclined to disappear later.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hit. Nail. On. Head.
> 
> Don't think this hub gets many cyclists. I totally flummoxed the volunteers in the car park by asking for directions to the nearest bike rack. After much head scratching, I ended up locking the bike to a convenient signpost instead.


A no parking sign ?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Grappling hook and a rope, how else.


I think the high fence is there due to electrification. . There is a brook which runs through the railway tunnel and prior to lectricky stuff they have put up a load of hideous fencing . It's overkill especially when the electric stops before the station which is a mile away .
I'll leave it as it is too much trouble .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2021)

Morning.
It is nice and sunny here . Well not actually in our bedroom !
I think I may have a stiffy ! . Shoulder that is. From the injection yesterday . I wasn't cold in the night like last time either .


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Apr 2021)

Marnin


----------



## Tribansman (25 Apr 2021)

Pleasing symmetry when I emptied the dishwasher this morning, 14 each of knives, forks and spoons. What a start to the day 

Just had a bittersweet breakfast: a whole pink grapefruit and an enormous bowl of Crunchynut Corn Flakes. Brew and a bagel in the garden when I get back from a ride with mini T (who's not his usual keen self this morning...maybe a shorter one than planned)


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hit. Nail. On. Head.
> 
> Don't think this hub gets many cyclists. I totally flummoxed the volunteers in the car park by asking for directions to the nearest bike rack. After much head scratching, I ended up locking the bike to a convenient signpost instead.


There is a bike rack right by the door to my Jab centre. The nice lady even moved the cattle herding fence apart a bit so I could get my bike though to save zig zagging along their chicane!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s only 1 degree above here but thinking about getting out early too. The mojo is inclined to disappear later.


Well I am back now 32 sedate miles
Back in bed with a🍵


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> @classic33 - there'll be a few this weekend with the weather and gatherings. The West Yorkshire police helicopter's been zooming about all evening near me.


I think the plodcopter should hover over the gathering and blow the burgers to kingdom come!! 
That'll sort it out, just like the USAF CV22 Osprey that destroyed the helicopter pad at Adenbrooks.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well I am back now 32 sedate miles
> Back in bed with a🍵


Snap......32 miles for me too  Quick bath to warm up and about to have my porridge.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Snap......32 miles for me too  Quick bath to warm up and about to have my porridge.


Well done hope you enjoyed them as much as me


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2021)

There must still be a lot of that Saharan dust still in the atmosphere as my car is covered again . I washed it yesterday .


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> There must still be a lot of that Saharan dust still in the atmosphere as my car is covered again . I washed it yesterday .


That sounds like a pain. Need to be careful and not scratch the car? Good hose down before rubbing I presume.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2021)

One of my apples has two stickers on it! 
Someone in Hamtun must have an apple without one 🤯


----------



## Tribansman (25 Apr 2021)

Back from a pretty bracing 12 miles with Mini T. Was an unexpectedly bitter easterly wind, esp at 10mph pace. He loved it in the end and I absolutely didn't bribe him with this a couple of miles before we got home...


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I think the high fence is there due to electrification. . There is a brook which runs through the railway tunnel and prior to lectricky stuff they have put up a load of hideous fencing . It's overkill especially when the electric stops before the station which is a mile away .
> I'll leave it as it is too much trouble .


What sort of train's do they use down those parts. Round these, they run on rails not water.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Never having heard of a bambi burger, is it venison in in a bun?


Yes. I just made that term up.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> There must still be a lot of that Saharan dust still in the atmosphere as my car is covered again . I washed it yesterday .


Mine's the same... praying for rain


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2021)




----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Nice HP Pavillion there. With superfluous biometric scanner which if yours is anything like the last 3 HPs I’ve had, it stopped working after a week.
> 
> Which film are you watching?



It's an Envy - i7 and Nvidia graphics - about 6 years old now (the scanner still works but we never use it). We ended up with Falcon and Winter Soldier - final episode, but I ended up smoking myself out when a piece of wood had some plastic on it. Doh.... didn't check.


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Mine's the same... praying for rain


You're a wine drinker?


----------



## classic33 (25 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 585668


Now that is an odd bike.
You ridden it yet.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2021)

Cool and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

Feel a bit below par today. Had a little bit of a sore throat last night, but now I have a very sore arm, and all my joints are stiff, even my fingers and toes. It's like instant full-body arthritis.

Am planning on taking it easy with watching and listening to various sports (Formula E, football, snooker, gymnastics) and just generally chilling out.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That sounds like a pain. Need to be careful and not scratch the car? Good hose down before rubbing I presume.


The trouble is is that we live in a hard water area so the water leaves marks . That's why I prefer to wash the car's in the rain .


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2021)

Yes, about 6 miles, which is probably farther than it was designed to be ridden. Once I got the seat angle adjusted, it was a good ride, although much remains to be done. Like replace most of the components. Cheap and cheerful.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2021)

2 loads, laundry, washed and dried.
3 mugs, tea
2 mugs, coffee
Bed remade.
(oops, forgot to mention 3 cookies....)
Time to reward myself with a siesta.


----------



## Tribansman (25 Apr 2021)

I'm on my 9th coffee of the day. 
10 hours of sleep since Thursday and a wired 7 year old an unforgiving combination


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2021)

Just dipped checked my parents septic tank


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> A no parking sign ?



Almost...

Restricted parking.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2021)

Feel a bit more chipper after some lunch. A small price to pay compared to getting Covid, methinks.

A girly pamper session and a nice hot bath might be on the agenda.


----------



## DCLane (25 Apr 2021)

Son no. 2's got some new race shoes for the first time in at least 4 years - his old SIDI's have gone through rain/snow/blood/other liquids and are battered to death. 'Stinky feet' Lane probably deserves a new pair of shoes for adult racing 

Two new replacement pairs of SIDI's with cleats done, just awaiting insoles from his footbed sponsor Superfeet.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2021)

Just been to visit my sister for her 40th. Family and friends have been visiting in two hour slots in the garden to stay in the rules since yesterday. Poor brother in law must be sick of BBQing for each group.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Apr 2021)

I've been to Stuttgart and back.


----------



## DCLane (25 Apr 2021)

@fossyant - kudos to them for doing the 'right' thing though. I wish my neighbours did the same.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2021)

Am self-medicating with tea and chocolate.

Have a nice bar of green & Black 37% cocoa solids milk choccy.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2021)

I've been doing a bit of weeding , dandelions. I took my Dawes Red Feather out for a ride this afternoon . The sun is warm but there is a strong cold easterly wind . I did about 9 miles . I stopped off at Reybridge . Mrs Mallard was there with her ducklings but she has lost 7 of them and only has 5 now .
I've now done 61 miles on the Red Feather and it is going well .


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've been doing a bit of weeding , dandelions. I took my Dawes Red Feather out for a ride this afternoon . The sun is warm but there is a strong cold easterly wind . I did about 9 miles . I stopped off at Reybridge . Mrs Mallard was there with her ducklings but she has lost 7 of them and only has 5 now .
> I've now done 61 miles on the Red Feather and it is going well .



You can take your revenge on dandelions by eating them, you know... Well, the leaves anyways.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> You can take your revenge on dandelions by eating them, you know... Well, the leaves anyways.


Am I imagining it, or was there an old wives tale that they made you pee the bed?


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Am I imagining it, or was there an old wives tale that they made you pee the bed?



No, you're not imagining it.

The french for dandelion is pissenlit - which quite literally means piss-in-the-bed


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> @fossyant - kudos to them for doing the 'right' thing though. I wish my neighbours did the same.



I think Stu (BIL) had too many gins yesterday as they staggered friend visits (family today). He'd only just 'sorted himself out' when we arrived. He has an ace bar shed, the first 'pub' I've been near in 6 months. Even free beer from the beer fridge.  We sat outside though. They have a new baby so playing it safe.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2021)

I just had a little walk up to the park. It's surprisingly chilly out in that wind.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2021)

Three of the four cats enjoying the sun in the cat run. Simba the big ragdoll has gone inside.
Simba in the second photo.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> You can take your revenge on dandelions by eating them, you know... Well, the leaves anyways.


You can make wine from the flowers.https://www.thespruceeats.com/how-to-make-dandelion-wine-1327932


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Apr 2021)

I've been to mass, worked on settling a squabble among parishioners, shopped for groceries, cut the lawn, bar be qued Mexican style chicken, started supper and washed dishes. I also made a sub sandwich for lunch in the local style. The Mexican Style bar-be-que chicken approximates that of El Pollo Loco. That will alternate with bambi burgers for lunch this week.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> You can make wine from the flowers.https://www.thespruceeats.com/how-to-make-dandelion-wine-1327932



You do know that such a factlet is (tee)totally wasted on me?


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2021)

Anyways, just going to stretch for a  and a sandwich this evening.

I feel really  and


----------



## mybike (25 Apr 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Nice HP Pavillion there. With superfluous biometric scanner which if yours is anything like the last 3 HPs I’ve had, it stopped working after a week.
> 
> Which film are you watching?



I've an elitebook with the scanner, made a halfhearted attempt to get it working in Mint. Not a great fan of such things.


----------



## mybike (25 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was just saying to my wife . How many modern cars could the driver get out through the passenger door ?
> I couldn't in my Jag .



In my younger days I might have, these days recovery would have arrived before I managed it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> You do know that such a factlet is (tee)totally wasted on me?


We have a solution...


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We have a solution...
> View attachment 585782



Bleurgh!!!


----------



## Jenkins (25 Apr 2021)

Nice & relaxed day today. For some reason the first cuppa of the day always tastes better when sat in bed drinking it while listening to the radio. Slow Tour de Felixstowe by bike in the late morning - bottle bank, visit to mum's (she'd realised the phone was off the hook when she went to phone her sister this morning!), a few minutes watching the large kites being llown from the cliff top green space, some shopping and home for another coffee.

The afternoon was spoent in the shed listening to the football on the radio while cleaning & lubricating the chains on 6 of my bikes. Unfortunately that means I've still got the ironing to do.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Apr 2021)

Well done to my local footie team Perth St Johnstone knocking out Rangers!


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2021)

Gone an odd colour outside.
As though there's a fire in the distance, not a good sign.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2021)

I've got two cats sitting here and reminding me that it's bed time (and treat time). So I'd best be off and dispense some dreamies.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've got two cats sitting here and reminding me that it's bed time (and treat time). So I'd best be off and dispense some dreamies.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi

Not the Sandman dropping a bag of sand on you!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2021)

Morning y'all 
Monday again never mind next Monday is a bank holiday


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2021)

Morning.
It's sunny but a bit cloudier this morning .
My brain might wake up soon.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Apr 2021)

Looks like something in my desktop PC has died. Much testing to no avail yesterday. Began to lose my temper, so trying again later today.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2021)

First 🍵 done
Workstation all ready to go 
No frost , very cloudy looking outside


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Apr 2021)

I am considering my options .....well that didn't take long !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2021)

For some reason I left the bedroom window open last night. As it's a north-facing room and the wind was heading south, I ended up in a rather cold room this morning. A pot of tea should fix things right enough though.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2021)

They were just showing the new aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth on the TV a few minutes ago . I think they need to get their colour matching right ! It looked all blotchy ! Some bits were beige, some were grey , whilst the main colour was a nice minty greenish grey .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They were just showing the new aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth on the TV a few minutes ago . I think they need to get their colour matching right ! It looked all blotchy ! Some bits were beige, some were grey , whilst the main colour was a nice minty greenish grey .


Is it to give colour blind people a better chance of not bumping into it?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They were just showing the new aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth on the TV a few minutes ago . I think they need to get their colour matching right ! It looked all blotchy ! Some bits were beige, some were grey , whilst the main colour was a nice minty greenish grey .


I am not impressed, most of it is very flat and all the cabins are perched on one side only...and it it hasn't got a flowery hat !


----------



## Tribansman (26 Apr 2021)

Just got back from Morrisons, where I used an _Aldi _bag for life to pack my shopping.

That sound you can hear is the rulebook being ripped up


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Just got back from Morrisons, where I used an _Aldi _bag for life to pack my shopping.
> 
> That sound you can hear is the rulebook being ripped up


Rebel!


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Apr 2021)




----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2021)

Bit nippy out. Looks a lovely day though. Lunch ride planned.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2021)

Feeling like I've overdone it a bit .
Got loads of sympathy from SWMBO. " You were supposed to have rested yesterday and what did you do ? "

"Weeding !"

I did manage a 9 mile ride in between .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2021)

The sun's almost won its battle with the clouds. I'm not expecting an outright victory.


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They were just showing the new aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth on the TV a few minutes ago . I think they need to get their colour matching right ! It looked all blotchy ! Some bits were beige, some were grey , whilst the main colour was a nice minty greenish grey .



Was that the one they built then realised they couldn't afford any aircraft for it?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2021)

The sun has come out here and the gulls have found my car !


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I am not impressed, most of it is very flat and all the cabins are perched on one side only...and it it hasn't got a flowery hat !


But it does have 2 islands.


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2021)

This has just come up on my Facebook page.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2021)

Warm with a light breeze here chez Casa Reynard. The sun is doing his best to peep through some hazy cloud.

I feel a lot more chipper today - it's amazing what a good night's sleep can do. Still feel a bit washed out and my arm is still sore, but at least I could bend to put my undercrackers on this morning. 

In other news, I have run out of mustard and I have unintentionally deleted some pics of the Higman build from the flash card of my camera which I hadn't yet uploaded to my laptop. 

Anyways, off to go find some lunch.


----------



## postman (26 Apr 2021)

I am just back from a two hour meet up with one of my retired postal mates.Outdoor eating.He has just thanked me for meeting him.He is single has hated lockdown,he has been going to his local fish and chips shop just to meet people and talk.He has sought help from his brilliant Doctor who has got him counselling.Winter and lockdown has made him unwell.Can't believe how just meeting him has helped him.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2021)

I was supposed to have a new front door fitted this afternoon. Then a foreman came to tell me that the locks hadn't come with the doors so it wasn't going to happen and I'd need a new appointment. Then he came back to say they'd do the door this afternoon but put the old lock into it. He then came back to tell me that the locks don't fit so I'll need a new appointment. At this point I thumped a wall.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2021)

got my 1st sunburn of the year. on my feet


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was supposed to have a new front door fitted this afternoon. Then a foreman came to tell me that the locks hadn't come with the doors so it wasn't going to happen and I'd need a new appointment. Then he came back to say they'd do the door this afternoon but put the old lock into it. He then came back to tell me that the locks don't fit so I'll need a new appointment. At this point I thumped a wall.



Now two replacement doors needed 😁


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> "Weeding !"


sympathies. I still have scars on both index fingers from weeding our home gardens, when I was a kid, 50? yrs ago


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Now two replacement doors needed 😁


I'll need a new wall too if this goes on!


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was supposed to have a new front door fitted this afternoon. Then a foreman came to tell me that the locks hadn't come with the doors so it wasn't going to happen and I'd need a new appointment. Then he came back to say they'd do the door this afternoon but put the old lock into it. He then came back to tell me that the locks don't fit so I'll need a new appointment. At this point I thumped a wall.


Better than thumping him I suppose!


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Apr 2021)

Shock! Horror! This just in...


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Apr 2021)

Headline from Sky Sports:

*Ek to launch bid for Arsenal with Henry, Bergkamp, Vieira *

Please let it happen!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Headline from Sky Sports:
> 
> *Ek to launch bid for Arsenal with Henry, Bergkamp, Vieira *
> 
> Please let it happen!


Will 'e Ek as like!


----------



## postman (26 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Headline from Sky Sports:
> 
> *Ek to launch bid for Arsenal with Henry, Bergkamp, Vieira *
> 
> Please let it happen!


Arsenal fans talk Yorkshire,buy ek,please.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Headline from Sky Sports:
> 
> *Ek to launch bid for Arsenal with Henry, Bergkamp, Vieira *
> 
> Please let it happen!



Well, at least with people involved who know the club and what it stands for, I hope so too. To be honest, I was fairly ambivalent when it came to Kroenke, although I wasn't happy when he bought everyone out. Historically, the club has always had multiple owners / shareholders. But after the ESL fiasco, I'd be glad to see the back of him.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2021)

As football supporters haven't got the financial clout like the big money peeps . They should change the rules so that the supporters own the football and all matches have to be played with one owned by them . A bit like it when we were kids . It's my ball I make the rules .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Apr 2021)

Being in a "spring cleaning" mood l was clearing out my parts box and l came across these if anyone wants Sachs Huret rear derailleur and Shimano front derailleur plus sundry cable guides etc. this lot is going for whatever it costs to post them and thats all.











drop me a line if you are interested


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2021)

@Reynard,
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-unisex-gel-saddle-cover-no-more-numbnesses.274570/


----------



## fossyant (26 Apr 2021)

The squirrels don't seem to be visiting the peanut feeders, and seeds near the shed office at present. There is currently a rather hungry mouse that's been alternating between the peanuts and bird seed. He's a pretty big mouse - checked on line, hairy tail that's as long as him if not longer.

Better off out here as there is a massive bag of peanuts on the garage floor - no trace of any 'animals' in there TBH.

I assume the squirrels have other food now spring is here.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2021)

Time to pause in the writing and head off for a  and a couple of biskits.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard,
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/free-unisex-gel-saddle-cover-no-more-numbnesses.274570/



Can't think of anything that would make the problems I've been having any worse. Though that well might, come to think of it. 

I'll pass.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Can't think of anything that would make the problems I've been having any worse. Though that well might, come to think of it.
> 
> I'll pass.


Fair enough.
They don't work then, I take it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Apr 2021)

Burger and chips tonight. Haven’t had that for a while.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was supposed to have a new front door fitted this afternoon. Then a foreman came to tell me that the locks hadn't come with the doors so it wasn't going to happen and I'd need a new appointment. Then he came back to say they'd do the door this afternoon but put the old lock into it. He then came back to tell me that the locks don't fit so I'll need a new appointment. At this point I thumped a wall.


When are they coming to repair the wall?


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Better than thumping him I suppose!


His replacement might have actually done the work.


----------



## postman (26 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was supposed to have a new front door fitted this afternoon. Then a foreman came to tell me that the locks hadn't come with the doors so it wasn't going to happen and I'd need a new appointment. Then he came back to say they'd do the door this afternoon but put the old lock into it. He then came back to tell me that the locks don't fit so I'll need a new appointment. At this point I thumped a wall.


Sorry Sir the door is ok it's the house that needs changing we will be back next month,a different dept.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2021)

An hour of weeding just completed


----------



## Jenkins (26 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Monday again never mind next Monday is a bank holiday


Yay - I'm not working and I was supposed to be on the early shift.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The sun has come out here and the gulls have found my car !


The (not so) little sods did that to my washing on Saturday.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Apr 2021)

I forgot it was bin day today - not that mine needed emptying anyhow. About the only thing I've done today was the ironing - one album and an EP's worth of time taken.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Was that the one they built then realised they couldn't afford any aircraft for it?


Nah - it's fine - they have got the US Marines to come along for the ride

not sure what happens if either of us get into an argument with someone but it makes it look like the carrier is fully (ish) manned


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Apr 2021)

Mastermind final convinced me that my memory and speed of thought is definitely not as I advertise it to other people. 
Young man who won is Monkman 2.0. Years ago I probably would have wanted to punch him for having an annoyingly good memory and sharp mind. I've mellowed since and merely feel inferior.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I forgot it was bin day today - not that mine needed emptying anyhow. About the only thing I've done today was the ironing - one album and an EP's worth of time taken.


Oh dear, I should have reminded you. I put a reminder on my phone for the Sunday binistrations but cancelled it earlier in the day. You could give yourself a weekly alarm call


----------



## tyred (26 Apr 2021)

My Wispa is broken in half.😠


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> My Wispa is broken in half.😠


Saves you biting it in half.


----------



## postman (26 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I forgot it was bin day today - not that mine needed emptying anyhow. About the only thing I've done today was the ironing - one album and an EP's worth of time taken.


Look I won't tell you again.Get rid of your grannies old iron and get an electric one,spitting on the sole of the iron is not done anymore.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2021)

It is very windy here.
41 mph gusts.
Also 26C.


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2021)

Whirly Birds are out over West Bank. I think they're looking for someone


----------



## Jenkins (27 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh dear, I should have reminded you. I put a reminder on my phone for the Sunday binistrations but cancelled it earlier in the day. You could give yourself a weekly alarm call


I'm blaming the neighbours for not putting their bins out early enough for me to see - that's also how I know whether it's normal or recycling bin week. 

I think a beer before bedtime is called for.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I'm blaming the neighbours for not putting their bins out early enough for me to see - that's also how I know whether it's normal or recycling bin week.
> 
> I think a beer before bedtime is called for.


And you think you can count on people.....


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2021)

Thinking about going for a ride


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Thinking about going for a ride



Well i did a nice 12.5 miles on quiet roads and it was bliss and much needed
First cuppa sank straight down i don't think it touched the sides 
White fluffy clouds with some blue sky about so hopefully another nice day ahead .


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> And you think you can count on people.....


They were probably waiting on him to put his out first.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2021)

There's a very Monday feeling to this Tuesday. Perhaps I want to start the week again.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Mastermind final convinced me that my memory and speed of thought is definitely not as I advertise it to other people.
> Young man who won is Monkman 2.0. Years ago I probably would have wanted to punch him for having an annoyingly good memory and sharp mind. I've mellowed since and merely feel inferior.


I watched it too. Good wasn't he. Youngest winner now until someone else comes along.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a very Monday feeling to this Tuesday. Perhaps I want to start the week again.


Yesterday seem like a Tuesday.


----------



## postman (27 Apr 2021)

It seems i am losing it.When i turned on my phone this morning,there were two texts from DHL.It seems i have two parcels waiting for delivery.Well now the sad thing is i don't remember ordering anything.I have lost it lost it.So if i owe you lot any money just send me your details and how much and i will send a payment.


----------



## Tribansman (27 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> It seems i am losing it.When i turned on my phone this morning,there were two texts from DHL.It seems i have two parcels waiting for delivery.Well now the sad thing is i don't remember ordering anything.I have lost it lost it.So if i owe you lot any money just send me your details and how much and i will send a payment.


You may well have forgotten, but there are also quite a few scams going round with fake delivery texts so you click through and share details. I've had a couple supposedly from Hermes, Amazon and DPD and I definitely hadn't ordered anything...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Yesterday seem like a Tuesday.


I fear that the Tuesday feeling may not come until Wednesday.

Our postie has changed his walk. He used to come around midday but he's just stuffed something through my letterbox.


----------



## postman (27 Apr 2021)

Mundane exciting news.I am waiting to go out,to a builders yard.going to buy some wood.Going to build a raised bed for our lovely new rhubarb plants.Busy busy day today.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I fear that the Tuesday feeling may not come until Wednesday.
> 
> Our postie has changed his walk. He used to come around midday but he's just stuffed something through my letterbox.


Does that mean no Crunchie whilst Saturday!


----------



## postman (27 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Our postie has changed his walk.


Is he walking backwards sideways on his knees his hands,pray do tell.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> *Is he walking backwards* sideways on his knees his hands,pray do tell.


It's not Christmas already is it!


----------



## pawl (27 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> You may well have forgotten, but there are also quite a few scams going round with fake delivery texts so you click through and share details. I've had a couple supposedly from Hermes, Amazon and DPD and I definitely hadn't ordered anything...



MrsP had five calls saying that her national insurance number had been subject to criminal activity Each call getting increasingly threatening Checked the call numbers all five came from different numbers ,the only thing they had in common was they all started 747.

She also has had messages scam calls re Amazon for which she does have an an account re delivery.She has used Amazon quite a lot of late but all ways keeps a record of her orders.


----------



## pawl (27 Apr 2021)

postman said:


> Mundane exciting news.I am waiting to go out,to a builders yard.going to buy some wood.Going to build a raised bed for our lovely new rhubarb plants.Busy busy day today.



Get some custard while your outA lot of people swear by manure for their Rhubarb.I prefer custard


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2021)

There is a leak.

In the sky.

Fortunately intermittent !


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2021)

Mr Squirrel was back this morning - or one of the smaller ones - we've about 4 different ones. I only know as I've seen two bigger ones together and two smaller ones. Thieving the bird seed it was.


----------



## DCLane (27 Apr 2021)

About to start the first of four seminars this week - two today, two tomorrow - looking at something called the 'titan' brand. It's based on a report by Dentsu about consumers and brands in 2030 driven by data preferences, leading to brands such as Amazon/Alibaba/Walmart dominating due to the data they collect, use and sell.

I _remember_ deciding to design the seminar around this for this week. Just today I can't remember _why_ 

And to think I'm paid to do my job


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2021)

Afternoon .
We have been over to Trowbridge . My wife wanted to get some wool for knitting . Eddie a bit of shopping while we were there . My wife bought a cast iron birdbath and a ceramic coffee set in an antique shop . I bought 2 pairs of jeans and a dvd.
We have had a few spots of rain but it has stopped now .


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2021)

Cool and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

It's bin day here today too, but I didn't bother putting either my blue wheelie bin out or my black bag as there's not enough in either to bother.

All the post-jab joint pain has gone, but I now just feel really tired. Mind, I didn't sleep very well, so...

I've just had a quiet morning working on my writing project and watching the snooker. My brain is too fuzzy to work on the Higman model at the moment.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2021)

No rain yet 
Birds have been in the guttering


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Apr 2021)

I have booked coronavirus jabs for my wife and I. No space at our local vaccination centre so we have to go into the city.


----------



## mybike (27 Apr 2021)

Tribansman said:


> You may well have forgotten, but there are also quite a few scams going round with fake delivery texts so you click through and share details. I've had a couple supposedly from Hermes, Amazon and DPD and I definitely hadn't ordered anything...



You can forward such texts to 7726 (SPAM)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Apr 2021)

Grey day ride , but the rape seed flowering away to bring colour to the scene. Lovely outing, a little over two hours.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2021)

I'm watching the repair shop. I wish they would get their plane recognition right . That model isn't a Spitfire but a Republic Thunderbolt ! 
Spitfires didn't have radial engines !  The model clearly has one . It may have elliptical wings and have RAF roundels but it has 6 x 0.5 inch Browning's protruding from the wings . If they did a bit more research into where those planes were based they may be uncover a bit more about how their relative was able to model one .


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2021)

Pretty sure I spotted 7 spots of rain on the patio today


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2021)

The wooden model was a pretty good representation . There must have been 2 machine guns missing as it should have had 8 .
The Thunderbolts arrived here in the spring 1944 for evaluation , most of the ones we had were shipped out to India, Burma or Egypt .


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2021)

Nice gentle walk around the block we even had a few more drops of rain


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2021)

I picked my grandson up from school today, had dinner (sausage & mash with carrots and gravy, then ground rice for pud) followed by a ¾ mile walk home. 
He started talking at 15.10 and, apart from whilst eating, he stopped talking at 18.35 when I dropped him home 😂


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2021)

The air was blue a few minutes ago ! As blue as the floor which was a slate colour until a plastic paint container burst open when my bike fell on it !
Bloody plastic containers are made out of plastics which can't withstand knocks, they are too brittle! .
The floor is back to its normal colour now after we wiped it up.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Apr 2021)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-in-bavarian-forest-was-sex-toy-say-officials


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I watched it too. Good wasn't he. Youngest winner now until someone else comes along.


He was champing at the bit for the quizführer to spit the questions out. I doubt we have seen the last of him.
He's not quite as spooky as Monkman who seemed sometimes to know the answer before Paxman had fully framed the question but he's up there.
Mastermind sometimes seems easy meat compared to UC but the final is definitely for the knowledgeable.


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 Apr 2021)

The aliexpress trail camera and Baofeng two way radios are not mine but I am sat next to the boxes containing both. 
Even the French find Chinglish funny. My neighbour will be expecting training on the products she bought. I will need to be fortified by strong drink before I attempt this feat.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Apr 2021)

Beef ramen served up at Fondo's six AA Rosette emporium tonight. Rare sirloin with some crispy noodles and peanuts on top. Bloody starving now though!


----------



## tyred (27 Apr 2021)

Time to go visit the land of Nod.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> Time to go visit the land of Nod.


You're coming over here!!


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm watching the snooker


Me too tonight. Glued to it


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-in-bavarian-forest-was-sex-toy-say-officials


Should have read WWII action reports. Outside of some sub-camps of Matthausen Concentration Camp, the city of Passau was surrendered unconditionally to the Americans on May 3, and the troops turned themselves in. Wikipedia says so, FWIW.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Apr 2021)

I really should put reminders on my calendar for mundane things other than birthdays. Today's brain fart was opening the front door to get the milk in this morning and finding nothing there - it took a while to remember that I'd finally cancelled the delivery last month and that Saturday was the last pint on the doorstep morning. 

There was still just enough left in the fridge for breakfast, thankfully.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Apr 2021)

Also in other random matters - badgers. Surprisingly rapid for such a bulky animal when disturbed as has happened for the past two evenings on my ride home.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2021)

Well another easy one


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2021)

I can confirm we had rain during the night as the weeds are growing right before my eyes 
The house has a faint hint of the liver dinner that we had for tea last night 
First cuppa of the day has been dealt with by yours truly
Swmbo has the job of showing my 85+ old parents how to do a zoom meeting later


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2021)

Morning .
It looks like we had an inch of rain in the night. I'm waiting for it to rain again so that I can wash our cars .
I didn't see any bikes that caught my attention in the charity cycle shop yesterday. There was an 80's Claud Butler but it was on the small side and blackish .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2021)

Just seen a Heron flying .


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2021)

Black bin day here today.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Apr 2021)

After thinking it was Wednesday nearly all day yesterday, it really is Wednesday today.

And don't tell the other cyclists, but I'm going for a run shortly 🤫


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2021)

Oh! I forgot to mention that I have put our rubbish bin out .
Ouch! Why does our kitten keep biting our feet ?


----------



## Tribansman (28 Apr 2021)

Running low on cereal so had the last weetabix and the dregs of the corn flakes in the one bowl*.

If you're looking for the rule book, it's in the bin.
_
*I did this last month too, guess that makes me a cereal offender_


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> After thinking it was Wednesday nearly all day yesterday, it really is Wednesday today.
> 
> And don't tell the other cyclists, but I'm going for a run shortly 🤫


Thanks. I'm losing track of what day it is .


----------



## dave r (28 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks. I'm losing track of what day it is .



Its what can happen to those of us who are retired.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ouch! Why does our kitten keep biting our feet ?


Cos it's not tall enough to reach your neck.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Cos it's not tall enough to reach your neck.


He keeps mooning at me ! I would have a hard job picking him out in an ID parade!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2021)

There must be a lot of dust in the atmosphere as despite the rain we've had my car is still covered in dust .


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2021)

Bins have bin emptied. I've squirted some disinfectant spray into it as I've still not bought any Jeyes Fluid.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> There must be a lot of dust in the atmosphere as despite the rain we've had my car is still covered in dust .


We've got rain scheduled for later today. But I don't think it will be enough to give the cars a proper rinsing. 
I drove from my daughter's to Charlton yesterday and averaged 89.9mpg. Best figure yet.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> There must be a lot of dust in the atmosphere as despite the rain we've had my car is still covered in dust .


The amount of dust(coarse particle matter) in the atmosphere is equivalent to 17 million elephants.


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2021)

Very breezy today, I think I'll be doing a short circular off road route today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> The amount of dust(coarse particle matter) in the atmosphere is equivalent to 17 million elephants.


African or Indian? We want to know where they're coming from.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> African or Indian? We want to know where they're coming from.


Possibly African, if the dust is Saharan.

Check their ears.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2021)

But how many Olympic swimming pools would the dust fill!?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> But how many Olympic swimming pools would the dust fill!?


I think we're going to have to index it to the size of Wales.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think we're going to have to index it to the size of Wales.


My thoughts exactly!! 😂


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> The amount of dust(coarse particle matter) in the atmosphere is equivalent to 17 million elephants.


I think you could easily spot an elephant on your car .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2021)

Hot summer fruits drink makes a change from hot orange squash ..oh and a peanut butter sarnie


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think we're going to have to index it to the size of Wales.


That wouldn't work, surface area and volume would confuse matters.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> After thinking it was Wednesday nearly all day yesterday, it really is Wednesday today.
> 
> And don't tell the other cyclists, but I'm going for a run shortly 🤫


You believed, and it came to pass.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> But how many Olympic swimming pools would the dust fill!?


Given that an elephant has a volume of approximately 6,000 litres, 17,000,000 elephants would be approximately 102 000 000 000 litres. And that an Olympic sized swimming pool holds 2,500,000 litres, I'd say approximately 4100 Olympic sized swimming pools.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> You believed, and it came to pass.


You saying it's Thursday?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You saying it's Thursday?


Not yet, but it has potential, if we all have faith in the inexorability of it.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2021)

Mild, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Sorry about yesterday folks, I got distracted by the snooker and a Harry Potter fanfic I was reading. I enjoyed the former rather more than the latter. But I'd already read more than half of the novel-length fic, so figured I might as well read it to the end.

It had started off really good, with an interesting premise and lots of different plot threads, but then the whole thing was just resolved far too simply and conveniently in the end, which left me feeling rather cheated.

Anyways, I had a good night's sleep, am definitely feeling more chipper and as a result I had a kitchen morning. Greek night here chez Casa Reynard


----------



## pawl (28 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Hot summer fruits drink makes a change from hot orange squash ..oh and a peanut butter sarnie




With just a hint of Marmite


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2021)

Windy outside


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2021)

It has been raining so I have washed both of our cars . That should stop the water marks .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It has been raining so I have washed both of our cars . That should stop the water marks .


That's a little less elephant dust lying around.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's a little less elephant dust lying around.


You saying you saw an elephant fly?


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> With just a hint of Marmite


And some


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You saying you saw an elephant fly?


It might have been a horse fly. Easy to confuse when they're reduced to dust.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2021)

I've just bought a saddle for the Raleigh.


----------



## fossyant (28 Apr 2021)

Elephants and dust aside, todays lunch ride wasn't anywhere as dusty as Monday's. A little rain overnight had damped it down. Windy though.

MrsF's new toy has arrived (spending her salary back with her employer). A gas fire pit. 🔥 We will be brave and try it out later. Not exactly sitting out weather, but I at least won't smoke myself out with the chimnea.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2021)

It is still raining !


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is still raining !


Cats and dogs or elephants!


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2021)

I need a


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2021)

Cat litter tray cleaned 
Green and brown bins out ready for the morning 
A day nearer to my pension day


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2021)

Quorn sausages are how do you say it erm different


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2021)

Lamb is slow roasting in the oven.

Greek night tonight chez Casa Reynard, so if you hear music, the stamping of feet and the sound of crockery smashing, we're having a pretty good evening.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've just bought a saddle for the Raleigh.


Which one did you manage to get in the end? Did you find a Ladle?


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Which one did you manage to get in the end? Did you find a Ladle?



No. Well, not without paying through the nose.

Have ordered a Madison Leia instead, as that seems to be the closest match I could find in shape and width to the Ladle.

N.B. With all the extra fees for importing a Ladle from the US, the Leia worked out pretty well much half the price thanks to the free postage. At 26 notes, it's worth a try.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> No. Well, not without paying through the nose.
> 
> Have ordered a Madison Leia instead, as that seems to be the closest match I could find in shape and width to the Ladle.
> 
> N.B. With all the extra fees for importing a Ladle from the US, the Leia worked out pretty well much half the price thanks to the free postage. At 26 notes, it's worth a try.


Glad you found something rather than not. It'd be good to know how it compares. When the Ladle becomes available again, I'm planning on picking up a couple - one for my daughter for when she's older, and one as a spare (which if my daughter decides to get more serious in her racing, she'll need anyway). My wife swears by the Ladle as the comfiest saddle ever.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Glad you found something rather than not. It'd be good to know how it compares. When the Ladle becomes available again, I'm planning on picking up a couple - one for my daughter for when she's older, and one as a spare (which if my daughter decides to get more serious in her racing, she'll need anyway). My wife swears by the Ladle as the comfiest saddle ever.



Yep, I plan on doing a good road test / comparison between the two. It's always nice to have an alternative to fall back on if it does work.

I'm happy riding all day perched on my Ladle. And unpadded at that.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yep, I plan on doing a good road test / comparison between the two. It's always nice to have an alternative to fall back on if it does work.
> 
> I'm happy riding all day perched on my Ladle. And unpadded at that.


My wife rides unpadded too. Before the Ladle, she had the stock GT saddle (extremely painful) and the Selle Italia Donna (slightly less painful than the GT).


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My wife rides unpadded too. Before the Ladle, she had the stock GT saddle (extremely painful) and the Selle Italia Donna (slightly less painful than the GT).



The SMP is tolerable for short rides, but realistically it's too curved where my sit bones go, and too wide across the nose. So once my legs start getting tired, it pinches at one end and chafes at the other. Ouch.

The stock Wiggins saddle is equally ghastly, but that's because it's designed for little people's bums, not that of an adult female with fairly wide hips.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lamb is slow roasting in the oven.
> 
> Greek night tonight chez Casa Reynard, so if you hear music, the stamping of feet and the sound of crockery smashing, we're having a pretty good evening.


Will you be wearing your Balalaika.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Will you be wearing your Balalaika.



If I actually had one, I might... 

Although I'm not entirely sure it would cover all the pertinent bits.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> If I actually had one, I might...
> 
> Although I'm not entirely sure it would cover all the pertinent bits.


Knit a longer one ?


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> If I actually had one, I might...
> 
> Although I'm not entirely sure it would cover all the pertinent bits.


This one would!


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2021)

Ouf, that was good... 

Roast lamb* (medium), tabbouleh, roast Mediterranean vegetables (baby plum tomatoes, peppers, courgette, onions, garlic) and tzaziki. 

* garlic slivers in the meat, plus a wet rub of olive oil, lemon juice, mustard, pepper, honey and oregano


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Knit a longer one ?



I'd have to ask my mum to do that. I'm hopeless at knitting


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'd have to ask my mum to do that. I'm hopeless at knitting


You left her any knitting needles?


----------



## tyred (28 Apr 2021)

I met a Talbot Horizon tonight

First one I have seen in at least twenty years. Had to to quickly rummage through the filing cabinet of obscure, forgotten cars in the back of my brain to ID it.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You left her any knitting needles?



Mum's got several hundred pairs of knitting needles (minus the ones I've nicked for the Higman model). I'm sure she'll find something suitable


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mum's got several hundred pairs of knitting needles (minus the ones I've nicked for the Higman model). I'm sure she'll find something suitable


That's okay then.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Apr 2021)

Raining like a cow pi**ing on a flat rock, here.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

I am being stared at by a tortoiseshell cat.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Raining like a cow pi**ing on a flat rock, here.


Could be worse.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Could be worse.


Sure could have, but then I'd be writing this from my neighbors' boat, had it kept up until now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am being stared at by a tortoiseshell cat.


They do that, I hear. I presently have a beagle tapping insistently on my back door, so she can go out.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sure could have, but then I'd be writing this from my neighbors' boat, had it kept up until now.


No boat of your own. How'll you cross the river?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> No boat of your own. How'll you cross the river?


I live about 40 miles from any appreciable river. Six-Mile-Creek I would cross on the bridge on Boulder Ave.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I live about 40 miles from any appreciable river. Six-Mile-Creek I would cross on the bridge on Boulder Ave.


I'm about 250 yards away from one. Not large, but "walled" for filling the mill ponds 20 - 30 foot above it where the mills stood.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

I reckon a  would be a nice thing right now.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> I reckon a  would be a nice thing right now.


Biscuits?


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Biscuits?



Naw, a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes. Well, the Tesco's own brand version thereof.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Apr 2021)

Still no rain here, but I did have a shower on the way home from work this evening thanks to a water cannon placed about 10' from the road by an inconsiderate farmer.


Reynard said:


> Naw, a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes. Well, the Tesco's own brand version thereof.


Eaten dry from the bowl/plate I hope. Sugar Puffs also make a good late night snack.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> I met a Talbot Horizon tonight
> 
> First one I have seen in at least twenty years. Had to to quickly rummage through the filing cabinet of obscure, forgotten cars in the back of my brain to ID it.


I remember my dad having one of those when I was a kid. On the way on holiday to the Isle of Wight once, a car cut us up, dad slammed on the brakes and the brake pads parted company with the car. As it was about 3AM and we had a ferry to catch, there was nothing to do, but continue on using the handbrake to slow and stop


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2021)

Well that was easy no pushing 
Sun's out here


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> I met a Talbot Horizon tonight


I had a Talbot Sunbeam in my younger days for a few years. Was ok. Sort of toffee brown colour.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2021)

First 🍵 finished had a nice biscuit as well for a change
Work station all ready to go


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2021)

Oh Dear!
A Hawker Sea Fury crashed after engine failure at RNAS Yeovilton yesterday . The pilots got out safely .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Apr 2021)

🍷 X 5 ....2 night !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2021)

Morning .
It is sunny here . Makes a change from yesterday. We have had a frost in the night although it is melting now .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2021)

How come pictures of the earth set against the moon don't look that big ? Imagine looking out and seeing the moon 6 times bigger than it actually is!  It would look amazing !


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> I met a Talbot Horizon tonight
> 
> First one I have seen in at least twenty years. Had to to quickly rummage through the filing cabinet of obscure, forgotten cars in the back of my brain to ID it.



According to this site theres still a few about.

https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/?utf8=✓&q=Talbot+Horizon&commit=Search


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a Talbot Sunbeam in my younger days for a few years. Was ok. Sort of toffee brown colour.


'Toffee' was not always the descriptive word for it 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> How come pictures of the earth set against the moon don't look that big ? Imagine looking out and seeing the moon 6 times bigger than it actually is!  It would look amazing !


Or if we had lots of moons like other planets! 😎


----------



## DCLane (29 Apr 2021)

I had a Talbot Samba cabrio in 2007, long after they'd mostly disappeared. There's 9 of those left, not including mine which is now in France.

And they're now worth a decent amount


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2021)

He's being a very naughty boy !
He keeps grabbing a ball of wool from my wife's handbag and running off with it ! I took it off him twice and gave him something else to play with . He then took it out on my foot .


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Just seen a Heron flying .


Whenever I see a Heron it is always being harassed by Crows. I think I've only ever seen one on its own enjoying peaceful solo flight. Don't know why Crows have got it in for Herons.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> There must be a lot of dust in the atmosphere as despite the rain we've had my car is still covered in dust .


My cars are covered in tree pollen. The red one looks better with the yellowy green coating than the silver one.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> African or Indian? We want to know where they're coming from.


Dirty foreign elephants? I don't mind Yorkshire elephants, they're hard working and don't take our jobs.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You saying it's Thursday?


It is now, I think. Isn't it?


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Quorn sausages are how do you say it erm different


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sure could have, but then I'd be writing this from my neighbors' boat, had it kept up until now.


If you see Russell Crowe going past on what looks like a container ship made from pallet wood you'll know its bad.


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2021)

Dry, bright, but nippy out ! Off to the caravan this evening - going to WFH at the van tomorrow, then off work for a week - on my own mid week as MrsF doesn't have the holidays, so I plan some road and MTB rides - I'll have two bikes down with me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Whenever I see a Heron it is always being harassed by Crows. I think I've only ever seen one on its own enjoying peaceful solo flight. Don't know why Crows have got it in for Herons.


I've seen crows chase off hawks and I remember the noise when flocks of parakeets first started arriving in Greenwich Park - they're both raucous birds at the best of times. (Mind, they might have been jackdaws - I can't tell them apart.) I think it might simply be that crows don't like newcomers.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was easy no pushing
> Sun's out here


Here too, was dull yesterday and stayed dull until evening.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've seen crows chase off hawks and I remember the noise when flocks of parakeets first started arriving in Greenwich Park - they're both raucous birds at the best of times. (Mind, they might have been jackdaws - I can't tell them apart.) I think it might simply be that crows don't like newcomers.


Hooligans of the avian world. They are the background sound of late autumn here, like an over enthusiastic radio sound effects engineer has been busy.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> I had a Talbot Samba cabrio in 2007, long after they'd mostly disappeared. There's 9 of those left, not including mine which is now in France.
> 
> And they're now worth a decent amount



Most of them are sorn now.

https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/talbot_samba_cabriolet


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Hooligans of the avian world. They are the background sound of late autumn here, like an over enthusiastic radio sound effects engineer has been busy.


The collective noun for a group or flock of crows is "a murder of crows" they have many stories associated with them and even this old nursery rhyme 
One for sorrow,
Two for joy, 
Three for a girl, 
Four for a boy, 
Five for silver, 
Six for gold,
Seven for a secret never to be told
Of course they have long been associated with death, perhaps because they were to be seen picking over corpses on battlefields . 
I wouldn't say that they were hooligans ....they are far more intelligent for that appellation .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> The collective noun for a group or flock of crows is "a murder of crows" they have many stories associated with them and even this old nursery rhyme
> One for sorrow,
> Two for joy,
> Three for a girl,
> ...


I only know of the rhyme being applied to magpies.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I only know of the rhyme being applied to magpies.


Yes it applies to both as far as l have been able to research.


----------



## tyred (29 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a Talbot Sunbeam in my younger days for a few years. Was ok. Sort of toffee brown colour.


They were a nice little car, most got snapped up for rallying. Now very rare.


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2021)

I'm in a Team's meeting now, and I think someone has fallen asleep - we can hear loud snoring ! Camera off, but not mic !


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Whenever I see a Heron it is always being harassed by Crows. I think I've only ever seen one on its own enjoying peaceful solo flight. Don't know why Crows have got it in for Herons.


Here, the crows harass hawks, and are in turn harassed by blackbirds. The great blue heron does not seem to get crows attention.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Apr 2021)

I guess l have nothing better to do right now except drink my coffee and give CC a little glimpse of my home village. 
It is actually a bit rainy today to be honest but l still feel lucky to live here


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> Most of them are sorn now.
> 
> https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/talbot_samba_cabriolet


Looks like a Dodge Omni or a Plymouth Horizon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2021)

Since yesterday, I have had two inches of rain measured at my rain gauge.


----------



## DCLane (29 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks like a Dodge Omni or a Plymouth Horizon.



They were based on a Peugeot 104. Mine was a later one with the more powerful engine and was basically a powered shopping trolley.


----------



## tyred (29 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> I had a Talbot Samba cabrio in 2007, long after they'd mostly disappeared. There's 9 of those left, not including mine which is now in France.
> 
> And they're now worth a decent amount



I'd love a Samba Cabrio


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

Mild, overcast and showery here chez Casa Reynard.

I've had another quiet day so far, just some gentle puttering around doing things that need doing. And transcribing some hard-to-read late night notes into something that actually makes sense.

It's almost lunchtime. And after, I plan on curling up with the snooker.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Still no rain here, but I did have a shower on the way home from work this evening thanks to a water cannon placed about 10' from the road by an inconsiderate farmer.
> 
> Eaten dry from the bowl/plate I hope. Sugar Puffs also make a good late night snack.



Some snagged straight from the box. But I did have a bowl of them with milk too.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Here too, was dull yesterday and stayed dull until evening.


I went for a nice ride about 7 on last night weather was ok


----------



## mybike (29 Apr 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Whenever I see a Heron it is always being harassed by Crows. I think I've only ever seen one on its own enjoying peaceful solo flight. Don't know why Crows have got it in for Herons.



Protecting their young?


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I guess l have nothing better to do right now except drink my coffee and give CC a little glimpse of my home village.
> It is actually a bit rainy today to be honest but l still feel lucky to live here
> View attachment 586333



That would make a nice watercolour, you know. If only I wasn't so shite at painting landscapes...


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> . Mine was a later one with the more powerful engine and was basically a powered shopping trolley.



Sounds like the old KA I had


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

My hairband has lost its *boing*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> My hairband has lost its *boing*


I just misread that as 'My husband...!'


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2021)

Meanwhile, there's been a long-standing BBC News Quiz with a weekly thread and a CC league table. The Guardian has just started one of their own. https://www.theguardian.com/games/2...uestion-general-knowledge-topical-news-trivia

8/15


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2021)

Had a few little rain showers today


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

It is currently raining here.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just misread that as 'My husband...!'


----------



## mybike (29 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just misread that as 'My husband...!'



You too?


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

Hrmph... 

I am unequivocally a very single sock.

Besides, how on earth do I tie my hair back with a husband?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> That would make a nice watercolour, you know. If only I wasn't so shite at painting landscapes...


Sure it is quite picturesque but for me art needs an element of imagination and invention. This is the sort of thing l mean, my "self portrait with Mondrian".


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Sure it is quite picturesque but for me art needs an element of imagination and invention. This is the sort of thing l mean, my "self portrait with Mondrian".
> View attachment 586383



That's the thing about art - each to his (or her) own. This is about as good as it gets with me when it comes to landscapes. I painted this one nine years ago, haven't really done one since...


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

Oh, I forgot about this one from 2015... But that aside, I haven't painted one since...


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hrmph...
> 
> I am unequivocally a very single sock.
> 
> Besides, how on earth do I tie my hair back with a husband?


How would you know he'd lost his "boing", if you were. Knock him down the stairs and see if he bounced at the corner!


----------



## Jenkins (29 Apr 2021)

Another quiet day in hell the office, just done a couple of online training videos by having them on one tab and Cycle Chat on the other. I have no idea what they were about, but I've completed the course whilst reading here

Quite a cool & blustery day and there was even a brief rain shower mid afternoon.

And round here, it's the buzzards that the crows go for.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Apr 2021)

Time for another coffee before nuking dinner.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> How would you know he'd lost his "boing", if you were. Knock him down the stairs and see if he bounced at the corner!



More than likely.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

Anyways, time to go and feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## pawl (29 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh, I forgot about this one from 2015... But that aside, I haven't painted one since...
> 
> View attachment 586388





I rather like both of those landscapes particularly the first one.


----------



## dave r (29 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's the thing about art - each to his (or her) own. This is about as good as it gets with me when it comes to landscapes. I painted this one nine years ago, haven't really done one since...
> 
> View attachment 586385





Reynard said:


> Oh, I forgot about this one from 2015... But that aside, I haven't painted one since...
> 
> View attachment 586388



They're good.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Apr 2021)

My neighbour and I shared a beer in the late afternoon sun. He fetched a tub of Rillettes and some bread out, he bought the Rillettes at a posh charcuterie in Tours, told me the shop had been open 60 years, long shift I said.


----------



## Speicher (29 Apr 2021)

The wildlife around here seems to be getting confused. I sometimes see pheasants in the field at the end of the garden. Then today, one decided to explore the front garden. 

Foxes are often seen at dusk, but one was taking a walk in bright sunshine this morning.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Apr 2021)

got my 2nd vax jab today. it was a little anti-climactic, compared to the 1st. but super glad, just the same


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hrmph...
> 
> I am unequivocally a very single sock.
> 
> Besides, how on earth do I tie my hair back with a husband?


Wouldn't a hair tie be better ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh, I forgot about this one from 2015... But that aside, I haven't painted one since...
> 
> View attachment 586388


The point is that you are creative.....the medium is irrelevant !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2021)

I have just went to draw our curtains and noticed a hedgehog in the garden . I wondered what it was eating so I went to take a closer look . It was eating the fat out of a half coconut that I had hung up for the birds. It must have fallen down somehow.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

Feel like a cat on a hot tin roof listening to Villareal v Arsenal.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Feel like a cat on a hot tin roof listening to Villareal v Arsenal.


Tap dancing on the telly!


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

Anyways, that could have been better. But it could have also been a lot worse. At least we've got an away goal.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

pawl said:


> I rather like both of those landscapes particularly the first one.





dave r said:


> They're good.





woodbutchmaster said:


> The point is that you are creative.....the medium is irrelevant !



You guys haven't seen the ones that have ended up in the bin... Then you'd understand why I rarely paint landscapes.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Apr 2021)

Speicher said:


> The wildlife around here seems to be getting confused. I sometimes see pheasants in the field at the end of the garden. Then today, one decided to explore the front garden.
> 
> Foxes are often seen at dusk, but one was taking a walk in bright sunshine this morning.


One of my neighbours puts dried fruits and nuts out for the one that visits her garden. It visits mine but one of my cats is quite combative so I don't want to encourage the pheasant. It will feed in your garden if you encourage it. 
I was chatting with a neighbour outside my house in the suburbs near Manchester one morning. A young vixen fox padded by down the centre of the road, a quiet cul de sac, about 11am I think.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

Forgot to say, Mr Buck Rodgers (the muntjac buck whose territory this is) was scratching his arse on my gate post the other day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Forgot to say, Mr Buck Rodgers (the muntjac buck whose territory this is) was scratching his arse on my gate post the other day.


Henceforth to be known as Butt Rodgers. (Name changed by deed pole.)


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Henceforth to be known as Butt Rodgers. (Name changed by deed pole.)


Not gate post.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not gate post.


I just assumed the gate had a pole where the deed was performed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2021)

A deed poll requires no objections, IIRC. None from the International CC Community.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

What I require is a


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

Oh, and I now know why the weather has turned so crappy...

A good friend of mine has bought a Saab 95 cabriolet.

We can all go and blame him.


----------



## tyred (29 Apr 2021)

It's quite probable that I have consumed more dark chocolate digestive biscuits than is considered healthy.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> It's quite probable that I have consumed more dark chocolate digestive biscuits than is considered healthy.


You're on your third packet!


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and I now know why the weather has turned so crappy...
> 
> A good friend of mine has bought a Saab 95 cabriolet.
> 
> We can all go and blame him.


In a few months time it will be a different story, wind in the highlighted hair, Bananarama on the cassette player......


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> In a few months time it will be a different story, wind in the highlighted hair, Bananarama on the cassette player......



Stonewashed jeans, white shirts knotted at the waist, doc martens and brightly-coloured plastic jewellery...


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> In a few months time it will be a different story, wind in the highlighted hair, Bananarama on the cassette player......



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RHTiXvELNg

Or the Go-Gos.


----------



## mybike (29 Apr 2021)

I thought this might amuse some here.


----------



## mybike (30 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're on your third packet!



Three's fine, it's the fourth that's the problem.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> It's quite probable that I have consumed more dark chocolate digestive biscuits than is considered healthy.


Dark chocolate is actually good for you, so the more you eat, the healthier you will be...

*7 Proven Health Benefits of Dark Chocolate*

Very Nutritious. ...
Powerful Source of *Antioxidants*. ...
May Improve Blood Flow and Lower Blood Pressure. ...
Raises HDL and Protects LDL From Oxidation. ...
May Reduce *Heart Disease* Risk. ...
May Protect Your Skin From the Sun. ...
Could Improve Brain Function.
From: https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/7-health-benefits-dark-chocolate


----------



## Jenkins (30 Apr 2021)

The water canon was in action on the way home again this evening - yet another unwanted cold shower


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

Anyways, I'm going to put the writing away for the evening and tootle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2021)

Well i didn't manage to get my evening ride last night for various reasons so popped out earlier for a nice 12 miles under clear blue skies and a fast appearing frost 
First 🍵 sorted
Work station ready 
Cat has been fed so all good to go


----------



## mybike (30 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> The water canon was in action on the way home again this evening - yet another unwanted cold shower



These Church types are a nuisance.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2021)

Reminder to self: tea cosies are only effective when you place them over the teapot...


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and I now know why the weather has turned so crappy...
> 
> A good friend of mine has bought a Saab 95 cabriolet.
> 
> We can all go and blame him.


do you mean a 9-5, the 95 is quite a different beast (ex SAAB mechanic pedantry mode off)


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2021)

I used to drive past Jackie Pallow's house in Minster in Thanet. (then he moved to Haine Road) 
He collected SAAB 93's.. Lots and lots of 93's!


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2021)

Morning .
It is a sort of milky sky this morning with some thin high cloud . The sun is trying to break through .
Not sure what I'm doing today . I managed to get 2 pairs of jeans and a pair of shoes from a charity shop yesterday . I've worn out several pairs of jeans which then become useful for when I'm working on my car crawling around underneath or when decorating in the house . No need to dress up posh when you are going to get covered in oil or dust .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I used to drive past Jackie Pallow's house in Minster in Thanet. (then he moved to Haine Road)
> He collected SAAB 93's.. Lots and lots of 93's!


Saturday afternoon wrestling on the Beeb.
Good old days when they sometimes put on Motorsport .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Reminder to self: tea cosies are only effective when you place them over the teapot...


Oh boy, "tea cosies and teapots" two items l haven't seen or thought of for many years..." À la recherche du temps perdu"


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Apr 2021)

No need to water the onions and potatoes in today, it rained for while, first I have seen in weeks. Vaccination at 15:00, the most exciting thing all week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oh boy, "tea cosies and teapots" two items l haven't seen or thought of for many years..." À la recherche du temps perdu"


Essential kit for daytime survival. It serves to prepare me for the first coffee hit of the day.

I've now just wasted half an hour trying to find that nostalgic chanson française by Trenet which mentions théières.


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Apr 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Essential kit for daytime survival. It serves to prepare me for the first coffee hit of the day.
> 
> I've now just wasted half an hour trying to find that nostalgic chanson française by Trenet which mentions théières.


Until I get off my prevaricating backside to decide what to fill the remaining space in a large crate with this house remains tealess. I polished off all of the fine teas of the wife and the 200g of English breakfast that stung me €12 at the local shop which is now closed as none essential (how is it none essential?) and am left with coffee, that is all wrong, tea first, coffee afterwards is the right way.
So I think I will just ask her to buy some more poppadums and Tiptree brown sauce and seal up and send so that my PG Tips gets here before I lose my soul.


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Apr 2021)

My ears perked up last night when I heard on Radio 4 news that some restrictions would be lifted by the 3rd week of May here. The excitement lasted for several seconds as the reader explained that the curfew would be shortened by one whole hour and the interesting shops would reopen. There was some mention of bar and restaurant terraces reopening but that was tempered by the announcement of a just slightly longer travel leash.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Saturday afternoon wrestling on the Beeb.
> Good old days when they sometimes put on Motorsport .


Definitely essential viewing for my mum!! 
She didn't like Jackie Pallow of Mick McManus. Les Kellet was her favourite..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Apr 2021)

Almost reached 1,000 miles of riding this month. But I can’t be bothered bringing it over that figure today as I plan to go for a walk instead. Nice not being obsessed about rounding the mileage up.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Definitely essential viewing for my mum!!
> She didn't like Jackie Pallow of Mick McManus. Les Kellet was her favourite..


That takes me back around 50 odd years. I had a lovely lady who was actually my Godmother but called her Auntie for some reason. She was such a pleasant and kind soul and never said a bad word about anyone, but come 4.30 on a Saturday and the wrestling came on, she really got quite animated and into it. It was so funny to watch.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Apr 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Definitely essential viewing for my mum!!
> She didn't like Jackie Pallow of Mick McManus. Les Kellet was her favourite..


What about Pat 'Bomber' Roach


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That takes me back around 50 odd years. I had a lovely lady who was actually my Godmother but called her Auntie for some reason. She was such a pleasant and kind soul and never said a bad word about anyone, but come 4.30 on a Saturday and the wrestling came on, she really got quite animated and into it. It was so funny to watch.


That was my mum to a T! 

You'll have called her Auntie out of respect. Too young to use Christian names but too familiar to say Miss or Mrs.


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2021)

Morning from the shedoffice caravan office. Working here today, then finishing a little early to go for a beer with my dad - first visit to a pub in over six months.

We've already got table booked for Saturday and Sunday (assuming daughter doesn't come to the van as we'd be 7 and only 6 permitted).

I may take my portable gas heater today, it's cold.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2021)

raleighnut said:


> do you mean a 9-5, the 95 is quite a different beast (ex SAAB mechanic pedantry mode off)


A proper original 95 is the estate version of the 96


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oh boy, "tea cosies and teapots" two items l haven't seen or thought of for many years..." À la recherche du temps perdu"


I should get some Madeleines when at the store.


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2021)

The sun is out, pub is booked for 3:30pm 

MrsF hoping to set off for Wales round 4pm. I have bought her a bottle of champers as she decided to open one last night, and it had 'gone off'


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

Mild, a light breeze and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning puttering around in the kitchen, watching the snooker and making notes for my writing project.

There is only one custard cream left in the biscuit barrel.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

raleighnut said:


> do you mean a 9-5, the 95 is quite a different beast (ex SAAB mechanic pedantry mode off)



Yeah, you're right of course.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oh boy, "tea cosies and teapots" two items l haven't seen or thought of for many years..." À la recherche du temps perdu"



If you need a spare, I can wang one over. I have plenty of both.

They may have cats on them, or be cat-shaped, however.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> If you need a spare, I can wang one over. I have plenty of both.
> 
> They may have cats on them, or be cat-shaped, however.


Kind offer Reynard but l have been drinking coffee exclusively for so many years now that have lost the taste for tea. Thinking about it, thats not strictly true because l used to work in China ( mainland) and the only safe drink there was tea but not the sort that graces English tables


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I should get some Madeleines when at the store.


Ah yes, the phenomenon of involuntary memory . "But, when nothing remains from an ancient past, after the death of beings, after the destruction of things, alone, more frail but more lively, more immaterial, more persistent, more faithful, the smell and the flavour remain for a long time. , like souls, to remember, to wait, to hope, on the ruin of all the rest, to carry without wavering, on their almost impalpable droplet, the immense edifice of memory." Enjoy your Madeleines


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Apr 2021)

Crumpets with melted cheese, mmmmmmm


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2021)

Best bike has its own bed at the caravan.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Kind offer Reynard but l have been drinking coffee exclusively for so many years now that have lost the taste for tea. Thinking about it, thats not strictly true because l used to work in China ( mainland) and the only safe drink there was tea but not the sort that graces English tables



I used to share an office with a chap from Hong Kong back when I did my PhD. As a result, I'm rather familiar with Chinese tea. 

I'm the other way round, I don't drink coffee, apart from the very rare mug of decaff, after going cold turkey in my late teens. If I were to drink "proper" coffee now, you'd be peeling me off the ceiling.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

Am curled up with a tortoiseshell cat and we are watching the snooker. Poppy loves watching snooker.

Oh, and my saddle has arrived.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> If you need a spare,[B[ I can wang one over[/B]. I have plenty of both.
> 
> They may have cats on them, or be cat-shaped, however.


Yer wanging no longer wonky!


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

Right, I'm going to tootle off for a bicycular bimble.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2021)

Ooh! That was comperlicated ! We have just filled in 3 postal ballot envelopes. Put your voting slip into envelope A and then put that into envelope B with the address form . It got a bit confusing in the end after selecting peeps to vote for that we both ended up putting our date of births in the 16 th Century .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2021)

I went out for a 13 mile ride on my Dawes Red Feather this afternoon . It was sunny with a cool breeze and it looked like there were some rain storms about. Luckily the rain storms were moving slowly and haven't reached here yet.
I'm going to have to get some ball bearings for the pedals as one is creaking badly now .


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2021)

Awaiting the good lady to get to the caravan. I may have been to the pub with my mum and dad.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2021)

Whoop whoop the weekend starting now


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Whoop whoop the weekend starting now


Bank Holiday Weekend.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

I had a nice hour and a bit in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

Figured I might as well, even though there are showers in the area. Managed to avoid them, but did pack a cagoule in my pannier just in case I got caught out, and I stayed local as well. And that breeze is mighty chilly, even in the sunshine.

Now have a  and two milk chocolate suggestives.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2021)

Today feels like Saturday to me. I know it isn't. (The fact that I know is an improvement for me.)

Meanwhile, I'm running a bath. Then I will be catching up with Line of Duty and drinking beer. The Cheese and Onion flavour lager in the fridge has got me curious.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

The Tesco's own brand milk chocolate suggestives are really rather nice.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Apr 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Saturday afternoon wrestling on the Beeb.
> Good old days when they sometimes put on Motorsport .


Slight point of order - the wrestling was on ITV as part of World of Sport (Dickie Davies and all that), generally around 4pm.

The Beeb had the motorsport (usually rallycross from Lydden Hill it seemed to me) as part of Grandstand.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Apr 2021)

Anyhow - PAYDAY!


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

Just put a pan of chips on.


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Apr 2021)

Vaccination was less exciting than I thought, I need to get out more. 
Channel surfing waiting to watch C4 news which is a fairly low thing to admit to. 
I settled on the dying minutes of Billion Dollar Brain and chuckled at General Midwinters corporate logo looking suspiciously like a certain notorious cross.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

Steak, chips and vegetable salad for supper tonight. 

There's enough steak left for a good couple of sandwiches as well.


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Apr 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Slight point of order - the wrestling was on ITV as part of World of Sport (Dickie Davies and all that), generally around 4pm.
> 
> The Beeb had the motorsport (usually rallycross from Lydden Hill it seemed to me) as part of Grandstand.


World of Sport was hilarious, the grannies in the front rows at the wrestling and Dickie Davis holding a dead pan face while announcing upcoming bouts featuring talents like Kendo Nagasaki. 
Only the sublime Indoor League could eclipse WOS for me and my brothers.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Just put a pan of chips on.


Did they suit you?


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did they suit you?



Hmm, not sure they'll catch on in the fashion, err, steaks...


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, not sure they'll catch on in the fashion, err, steaks...


Hasn't someone appeared on stage in a meat "outfit/dress"!


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hasn't someone appeared on stage in a meat "outfit/dress"!



Lady Gaga, I do believe...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, not sure they'll catch on in the fashion, err, steaks...



You mean they were a missteak?

Hat, coat, exit...


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You mean they were a missteak?
> 
> Hat, coat, exit...



Fortunately, it was as cheap as, err, chips.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Ah yes, the phenomenon of involuntary memory . "But, when nothing remains from an ancient past, after the death of beings, after the destruction of things, alone, more frail but more lively, more immaterial, more persistent, more faithful, the smell and the flavour remain for a long time. , like souls, to remember, to wait, to hope, on the ruin of all the rest, to carry without wavering, on their almost impalpable droplet, the immense edifice of memory." Enjoy your Madeleines


The truck from Entenmanns' had not arrived yet, so I had to make do with some Lotus Bischoffs, which means I have to write my own novel now.


----------



## tyred (30 Apr 2021)

Low flying helicopter flying over my flat again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2021)

It is Arbor Day here.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is Arbor Day here.


You get the day off?


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2021)

tyred said:


> Low flying helicopter flying over my flat again.


They're onto you!
Turn your cooker down.


----------



## tyred (30 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> They're onto you!
> Turn your cooker down.


Probably the coast guard helicopter again. The hospital is only about a mile away as the crow flies.


----------



## tyred (30 Apr 2021)

Disaster averted.

I thought that I had lost the bottle opener but it had fallen down the side of the sofa.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2021)

That was a truly fabulous evening of snooker.

Now for a  and a biskit.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2021)

Anyways, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You get the day off?


Nah, In the States, You get New Years Day, Memorial Day(end of May, 4th of July, Labor Day (in September, not May 1,cuz Commies)Thanks-Giving Day( 3rd Thursday in November) and Christmas Day. State and Federal employees get more of the other holidays. Varies by work nature and union representation, and other considerations. No Bank Holidays, etc.


----------



## raleighnut (1 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A proper original 95 is the estate version of the 96


nearly, the 96 is a saloon version of the earlier 95 station wagon although both have their 'roots'in the 93


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2021)

Right awake and going for some miles if anyone wants to join me


----------



## tyred (1 May 2021)

Blue skies and bright sunshine but my phone weather app tells me there is freezing rain

Just proves Billy Connolly's point that if you want to know what the weather is doing, just look out the ****ing window!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2021)

Wordpress says I've been blogging for fourteen years.

I'm not sure what this says about me.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> The truck from Entenmanns' had not arrived yet, so I had to make do with some Lotus Bischoffs, which means I have to write my own novel now.


Lotus Biscoff Cookies can be enjoyed by themselves or paired with a cup of coffee, and they've been Europe's favorite cookie with coffee since 1932. I am distraught , l had not been aware of this....my life is incomplete .......?


----------



## tyred (1 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Lotus Biscoff Cookies can be enjoyed by themselves or paired with a cup of coffee, and they've been Europe's favorite cookie with coffee since 1932. I am distraught , l had not been aware of this....my life is incomplete .......?


Why do B&B and hotel owners always provide Lotus Biscoff in their rooms?

Why not some other biscuit?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2021)

I've lit the wood stove, made toast and Marmite, and I'm now on my second cup of tea.

The excitement is intense.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2021)

tyred said:


> Why do B&B and hotel owners always provide Lotus Biscoff in their rooms?
> 
> Why not some other biscuit?



Presumably because it's Europe's favourite biscuit with coffee.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2021)

PPFDOTM NR


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR


Capital start to the month! Anyhow, 2nd mug of tea underway here. Sunny and fairly still. 

I filled up the washing up bowl with hot water but it was far too hot so I'm going to do a couple more sudokus while it cools down.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've lit the wood stove, made toast and Marmite, and I'm now on my second cup of tea.
> 
> The excitement is intense.


It is, it is.....what is going to happen


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Presumably because it's Europe's favourite biscuit with coffee.


Quod erat demonstrandum


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Quod erat demonstrandum



Never heard of them: do they have chocolate?


----------



## DCLane (1 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Right awake and going for some miles if anyone wants to join me



I'll pass given this afternoon I've a 25-mile TT where I've two GB riders behind as my 1 / 2 minute men and Connor Swift chasing them down as 'last man' on his personal training route 

Oh, and my TT helmet's broken


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2021)

Morning.
It is sunny out with milky cloud . I was suddenly interrupted by Georgie attacking me ! It seems he didn't like me using this tablet .  He has now gone off for a wander.
A post of mine has moved ! I wonder where it's gone ?


----------



## pawl (1 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> It is, it is.....what is going to happen





Good to see someone else besides me likes Marmite on toast


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2021)

I've been asked to do another quick translation: the day just gets better and better...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Never heard of them: do they have chocolate?


Beyond a shadow of a doubt or indubitably if you prefer


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> I'll pass given this afternoon I've a 25-mile TT where I've two GB riders behind as my 1 / 2 minute men and Connor Swift chasing them down as 'last man' on his personal training route
> 
> Oh, and my TT helmet's broken



Well good luck with your TT you can only do what you can do


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2021)

Home now 
First🍵 done
Birds have been fed


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Nah, In the States, You get New Years Day, Memorial Day(end of May, 4th of July, Labor Day (in September, not May 1,cuz Commies)Thanks-Giving Day( 3rd Thursday in November) and Christmas Day. State and Federal employees get more of the other holidays. Varies by work nature and union representation, and other considerations. No Bank Holidays, etc.


Plant any trees.

Should be a holiday if they want you planting trees.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2021)

I may buy a bike today. My older granddaughter has outgrown her last one and she's got her Bikeability course later this month. Unfortunately I'll have to go to the dreariest retail park in the world for her to try it out.


----------



## DCLane (1 May 2021)

I've just drilled my helmet 

Now where's @Fnaar when you need him? 

But ... it's (hopefully) fixed, a new visor's in and won't need to be held in by tape any more, which was last Saturday's emergency bodge.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Lotus Biscoff Cookies can be enjoyed by themselves or paired with a cup of coffee, and they've been Europe's favorite cookie with coffee since 1932. I am distraught , l had not been aware of this....my life is incomplete .......?


They seemed to have gone well with tea, as well. I was drinking tea when I tried them first. This was the other day, I might add. I did not know about the whole coffee thing. Someone brought them into the office/operations center at work. I have now tried them with coffee, and they are quite good.


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2021)

Just done 27 miles on the road bike in North Wales near Dyserth. The route had to be cut short as a bridge over the River Clwyd was closed. By closed, I mean gone, and no other way over other than routing back to Rhuddlan avoiding the A55. I didn't fancy a swim as it was a bit chilly.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I may buy a bike today. My older granddaughter has outgrown her last one and she's got her Bikeability course later this month. Unfortunately I'll have to go to the dreariest retail park in the world for her to try it out.


Not Surrey Quays... 😔


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2021)

I've run out of suggestive biscuits. 
It's in a good cause, though, as they're now a cheesecake base 😁


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Not Surrey Quays... 😔


Lakeside.😾


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2021)

Made a crumble earlier and it is very tasty


----------



## dave r (1 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Made a crumble earlier and it is very tasty



Is tasty or was tasty?


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Is tasty or was tasty?


Some left so was


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2021)

I'm eating pistachios.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lakeside.😾


On a Bank Holiday weekend Saturday.... Ohhhhhh dear 😔


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm eating pistachios.



I've now finished eating pistachios.


----------



## pawl (1 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've now finished eating pistachios.




Don’t blame you.Can’t stand the things


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2021)

Chilly and very breezy here chez Casa Reynard, with sunny intervals.

Moved firewood this morning (gonna need it for the next few days) and then spent the rest of the time bike fettling.

Fitted the new saddle to Max the MTB. Because it's an old style clamp that needs two 13mm spanners rather than a hex key, it meant a lot of bimbling up and down the road and then returning to base to make changes. I also raised the seat post by around 5mm.

Result is that my botty is a lot more happy than with the Selle SMP.

There is virtually no difference between the Charge Ladle and the Madison Leia that I bought.

Am now listening to the F1 qualifying from Portugal.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2021)

A world without smartphones

https://getpocket.com/explore/item/...w-world?utm_source=pocket-newtab-global-en-GB


----------



## mybike (1 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Today feels like Saturday to me. I know it isn't. (The fact that I know is an improvement for me.)
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm running a bath. Then I will be catching up with Line of Duty and drinking beer. The Cheese and Onion flavour lager in the fridge has got me curious.
> View attachment 586545



Today is definitely Saturday. I had to take my wife for a scan, 12 miles, came home & started cooking breakfast - she's out so collect her. Saw a bit of the countryside I haven't seen before.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 May 2021)

I’m sat in the car in a car park as I’m not allowed to drive home until I’ve sat for 15 minutes as I have had The Jab (1st dose).


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2021)

I am watching the snooker.

It's almost time for a  and a biskit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2021)

pawl said:


> Don’t blame you.Can’t stand the things



I found the experience improved dramatically when I took the shells off first.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2021)

I'm off out for a walk 🚶


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2021)

Filled all the wood bins in the house as the weather for the next few days isn't looking terribly promising.

I now have the  I was intending to make earlier. And a couple of milk chocolate suggestives.


----------



## DCLane (1 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’m sat in the car in a car park as I’m not allowed to drive home until I’ve sat for 15 minutes as I have had The Jab (1st dose).



I had to do that as well. Next time I'll be using the bike.

On a TT note Connor Swift didn't pass me, although the Team GB riders and several others did. Slow 25 but a new PB by 10 or so seconds


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Filled all the wood bins in the house as the weather for the next few days isn't looking terribly promising.
> 
> I now have the  I was intending to make earlier. And a couple of milk chocolate suggestives.



Indeed, I lit the wood stove today, after thinking I wouldn't need it for a while.

Still, it got rid of some of the scrap paper that was cluttering the place up...


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> I had to do that as well. Next time I'll be using the bike.
> 
> On a TT note Connor Swift didn't pass me, although the Team GB riders and several others did. Slow 25 but a new PB by 10 or so seconds



Wise decision.  By the time you bimble back to your bike, sort out your gubbins and unlock the thing from whatever you've locked it to, that's pretty well much 15 minutes. 

And well done on the new PB


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Indeed, I lit the wood stove today, after thinking I wouldn't need it for a while.
> 
> Still, it got rid of some of the scrap paper that was cluttering the place up...



And it makes the place a lot more cosy and cheery


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2021)

I'm back 🚶


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm back 🚶


I'm back too.






She came from her riding lesson so it's out of one saddle and onto another.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2021)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

Tin of Gourmet Gold for the girls, a bitsas for me. There's some tartiflette left, plus some fish pie and some roasted veggies.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm back too.
> View attachment 586706
> 
> 
> She came from her riding lesson so it's out of one saddle and onto another.


That's one happy looking girl 🙂


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm back too.
> View attachment 586706
> 
> 
> She came from her riding lesson so it's out of one saddle and onto another.



Now that's actually really rather nice.  Lucky girl!

I do like the colour, but then one of my favourite racing cars (Leyton House LH90B) was that colour.  OK, it was a total dog of a car, but that's a moot point


----------



## mybike (1 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is Arbor Day here.


Speaking of arbors, I've built my log store. The instructions said nails, but I find screws more satisfying so I went with those. It is now part populated & I will continue to fill it over the summer months.


----------



## mybike (1 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Lotus Biscoff Cookies can be enjoyed by themselves or paired with a cup of coffee, and they've been Europe's favorite cookie with coffee since 1932. I am distraught , l had not been aware of this....my life is incomplete .......?



I think they're over rated.



tyred said:


> Why do B&B and hotel owners always provide Lotus Biscoff in their rooms?
> 
> Why not some other biscuit?



I've wondered that as well. Are they cheap or summat?



Andy in Germany said:


> Presumably because it's Europe's favourite biscuit with coffee.



Or is it because "B&B and hotel owners always provide Lotus Biscoff in their rooms"?


----------



## Tribansman (1 May 2021)

My 4.45am start and a 100 mile ride today gave me an obscene appetite.

After 300g spaghetti and pesto, chips and chocolate cake for lunch when I got back and 4x jacket potatoes, cheese and beans and a Double Decker for tea, not sure I'm running a calorie deficit today 

Maybe I didn't fuel well enough on the ride, but 2x cereal bars, cheese roll, bag of crisps and 2x bananas seems reasonable?


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2021)

I make my own. Lotus Biscoff aka speculoos.

Ridiculously easy to make, and I can guarantee you'll never want a bought one again.


----------



## mybike (1 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Just done 27 miles on the road bike in North Wales near Dyserth. The route had to be cut short as a bridge over the River Clwyd was closed. By closed, I mean gone, and no other way over other than routing back to Rhuddlan avoiding the A55. I didn't fancy a swim as it was a bit chilly.



Is that the one closed till December 2022 (according to Google maps)?


----------



## mybike (1 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lakeside.😾



Never actually been there, it was built after I left the area.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2021)

mybike said:


> Never actually been there, it was built after I left the area.


You left at the right time!


----------



## mybike (1 May 2021)

I have one finger of a choco break left.


----------



## fossyant (1 May 2021)

mybike said:


> Is that the one closed till December 2022 (according to Google maps)?



At least from looking it up.😠


----------



## gbb (1 May 2021)

Hahaha, just found £45 in my cycling shoes on the shelf.
I dont use them anymore. I lost over £100 at work once so dont like carrying too much in the wallet, I must have shoved it in there....ooh, maybe last year sometime.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2021)

Very windy here again today, over 40 mph gusts, 27C.


----------



## tyred (1 May 2021)

Had a lovely evening ride on my '58 Raleigh. With practice it is possible to make smooth gear changes on a Cyclo-Benelux.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2021)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> At least from looking it up.😠


Try one.network , should be able to see any roadworks/closures for the next two weeks, with no account required.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2021)

I tried to pay my Dartford Thames crossing but the site stalled at the verification process. So, before it completed, I killed the page and began again. It stopped again at while the bank was processing the charge and gave me a payment failed message. I thought it might be because I was on a video call that was eating at the broadband at the time so I tried again later. Same thing. 

Then I looked at my email. Three receipts for three return crossings!

I think Johnson is fundraising for his No.10 bijou boudoir.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2021)

Roadworks.org now redirects to one.network
Must be a new host or summat.


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 May 2021)

A message just came from space telling me that it is definitely time for bed (I receive telly via satellite). 
Returning home after a curfew breaking trip through the forest to my friends home for a few beers I turned the box on to see Gerard Butlers head on top of a uniform, he was pretending to be a submariner. 
I can take a hint, time for bed.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Roadworks.org now redirects to one.network
> Must be a new host or summat.


Name change nearly two years ago. My roadworks account still works.


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I tried to pay my Dartford Thames crossing but the site stalled at the verification process. So, before it completed, I killed the page and began again. It stopped again at while the bank was processing the charge and gave me a payment failed message. I thought it might be because I was on a video call that was eating at the broadband at the time so I tried again later. Same thing.
> 
> Then I looked at my email. Three receipts for three return crossings!
> 
> I think Johnson is fundraising for his No.10 bijou boudoir.


I missed payment one time many years ago and remembered days later. I phoned them to grovel and to my astonishment a human answered the call and said don't worry just go online and pay it now, you won't get a letter.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2021)

Time to slope off to the kitchen in search of another


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2021)

And now time to slope off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> And now time to slope off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2021)

After 30k steps yesterday not sure if my legs will work so going to try a gentle May ride


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2021)

Good morning. 

It is once again sufficiently cold to warrant lighting the wood stove...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> My 4.45am start and a 100 mile ride today gave me an obscene appetite.
> 
> After 300g spaghetti and pesto, chips and chocolate cake for lunch when I got back and 4x jacket potatoes, cheese and beans and a Double Decker for tea, not sure I'm running a calorie deficit today
> 
> Maybe I didn't fuel well enough on the ride, but 2x cereal bars, cheese roll, bag of crisps and 2x bananas seems reasonable?



I'm impressed that you managed a 100 mile ride and got back in time for lunch.


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2021)

Morning .
Just made 2  and about to catch up on the nose before the battery goes flat .


----------



## Tribansman (2 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm impressed that you managed a 100 mile ride and got back in time for lunch.


Thanks, I did set off at 6am though! And it was very flat, only 2,400ft of climbing.

Just a gentle recovery ride with mini T this morning, a 6 miler in the sunshine with a coffee/hot chocolate stop near the end 🌞☕

We were going to do a bit longer but were both awake at 5 😭


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2021)

Some b******s have cut down a nesting platform for Ospreys in Wales . It had an egg in it .


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2021)

Why would anyone do that 😔


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2021)

I'm nearly up. Just listening to the starling chicks scratching around in their nest in the eaves. 🐦


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Why would anyone do that 😔


Yes. I can't say what I would like to do to them .


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm nearly up. Just listening to the starling chicks scratching around in their nest in the eaves. 🐦


It is one of the things that I remember from many years ago , finding discarded egg shells . I think Starling eggs were a pretty blue .


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is one of the things that I remember from many years ago , finding discarded egg shells . I think Starling eggs were a pretty blue .


At the moment, the only thing being discarded is 💩 on the cars 😂


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2021)

It's one of the pleasures I get from being out on a bike is seeing the wildlife . You may not see it at first but hear a different sound and then stop and scan for it . It is how I spotted a Peregrine Falcon on an electricity pylon . I haven't seen them for a while .
I saw my friends the buzzards the other day , 4 of them soaring with some gulls.


----------



## tyred (2 May 2021)

My calendar says it's the 2nd of May but there is a layer of ice on the cars outside


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2021)

Wood stove is refusing to light.


----------



## aferris2 (2 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I missed payment one time many years ago and remembered days later. I phoned them to grovel and to my astonishment a human answered the call and said don't worry just go online and pay it now, you won't get a letter.


We set up an account for automatic payments. Works fine when you are using the crossing regularly. However, if you don't use the crossing for a year, they close your account and its up to you to phone them to get the balance left (in my case just shy of £20).
I did use the crossing a few days after they closed the account, and received a nice letter claiming a penalty charge. Reference number was my (closed) account...
BTW, first offence you just pay the standard crossing fee if you contact them quickly.


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2021)

I thought it was Monday until I realized I hadn't seen the Grand Prix !


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wood stove is refusing to light.



Okay, finally burning on the 4th attempt. Goodness knows why it was so awkward...


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2021)

First exercise of the day done 
First cuppa of the day done
First digestive of the day done
Clear blue skies and sunshine


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> It is once again sufficiently cold to warrant lighting the wood stove...


When I got home last night I took all my young plants off the yard and put them in my barn, some even in the back of my car, I'm glad I did.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2021)

Good morning all. Little to report from SE London. Spring continues to regress to its infancy.


----------



## dave r (2 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good morning all. Little to report from SE London. Spring continues to regress to its infancy.



Its a Bank Holiday, its about par for the course, the weather should improve as we move away from it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 May 2021)

Jab yesterday, felt perfectly fine this morning, thought I'd go for a run. Planned 12km run. Got to 3km, run felt like really hard work, decided to cut it short and take a shortcut home. 5km ran. Not feeling ill, just like everything is hard work now.

I'm sure it'll pass in a few hours.


----------



## Tribansman (2 May 2021)

Just watched two crows chase away a gull in the sky above our garden. 

It's since clouded over and the fluffy cumulus have developed into stratocumulus. Glad I got out first thing for a leg stretch under the clear blue sky


----------



## tyred (2 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, finally burning on the 4th attempt. Goodness knows why it was so awkward...


Did you run out of petrol?


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2021)

Casual sex ?

You would think they would at least put some thought into it !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 May 2021)

Caught in heavy downpour of hailstones today and I almost went out in shorts. Blimey that was cold and wet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 May 2021)

I've just eaten a punnet of wonky strawberries. They weren't wonky at all but that's what the label said they were.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2021)

Chilly, a light breeze and occasional scattered showers here chez Casa Reynard.

Had a lovely 8 mile ride on Max the MTB this morning - 2 miles on tarmac, the rest on gravel and tracks. The new saddle was the final piece in the puzzle - riding on a washboard surface (chewed up by tractor tyres) certainly put it to the test! It's a relief coming back from a ride where the only things hurting are my quads and biceps. 

My botty felt like it had been sat in my favourite armchair. I think we can call that a winner. 

Did have to sprint the last 3/4 of a mile to get home ahead of a pretty hefty shower.

Lunch, footy and Grand Prix ensued.

Now sat back with a  and a packet of crisps.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Jab yesterday, felt perfectly fine this morning, thought I'd go for a run. Planned 12km run. Got to 3km, run felt like really hard work, decided to cut it short and take a shortcut home. 5km ran. Not feeling ill, just like everything is hard work now.
> 
> I'm sure it'll pass in a few hours.



That "hard work" thing is where I was at once I got over the aches and pains. Best cure for that is just to chill for a few days and get some good nights' sleep. 

Feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## tyred (2 May 2021)

Enjoying life's simple pleasures


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2021)

I dug my Carlton Cobra out of my garage and went for a ride over to Lacock on it . It rode better than I remembered from the last time . I did 12 miles .mothers were quite a few other cyclists about .
I wish b****y motorists would use their indicators, I almost crossed in front of an Audi SUV because the Duck Egg wasn't using them ! Use them or lose them I say !


----------



## Kempstonian (2 May 2021)

Re: Fire starting
One word: Fatwood
Two more words: Get some!


----------



## DCLane (2 May 2021)

@tyred - Donegal?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2021)

We've had half a dozen types of weather here today including a lot of rain, which we needed.

I got lots of creative things done, washed up and swept the apartment. It was grubby again five minutes later but at least I made the effort...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Casual sex ?
> 
> You would think they would at least put some thought into it !



Your mind is a curious place sometimes @Illaveago...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Re: Fire starting
> One word: Fatwood
> Two more words: Get some!



I've got a big box of small poplar strips waiting for me to bring them back from work tomorrow...


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got a big box of small poplar strips waiting for me to bring them back from work tomorrow...



I could trebuchet over some kindling. Kindling and small wood is not exactly lacking here.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Your mind is a curious place sometimes @Illaveago...


T'ain't that bad!


----------



## pawl (2 May 2021)

Had a 24 mile bimble lot of cyclists out to day more than I’ve seen for some time.Gave up on acknowledging some As the saying goes it was trying to flog a dead horse


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2021)

The girls have been fed, and shortly I shall feed me. Raid-the-fridge night tonight.


----------



## pawl (2 May 2021)

It’s interesting reading about log burning stoves I was reading that some types of wood along with coal are to be banned Wood must be kiln dried I assume that means that logs cut by individual will be breaking some sort of law.I wonder how this is going to affect those who wood burning stoves and store logs to dry naturally I can’t remember all the details if i remember correctly the term used was green wood.Apparently this releases particulates into the atmosphere.Well that’s bonfire night doomed


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Just watched two crows chase away a gull in the sky above our garden.
> 
> It's since clouded over and the fluffy cumulus have developed into stratocumulus. Glad I got out first thing for a leg stretch under the clear blue sky


Crow thugs metioned again.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2021)

pawl said:


> It’s interesting reading about log burning stoves I was reading that some types of wood along with coal are to be banned Wood must be kiln dried I assume that means that logs cut by individual will be breaking some sort of law.I wonder how this is going to affect those who wood burning stoves and store logs to dry naturally I can’t remember all the details if i remember correctly the term used was green wood.Apparently this releases particulates into the atmosphere.Well that’s bonfire night doomed



They're banning the sale of green wood below a certain quantity - 2 cubic meters if memory serves.

The new law doesn't affect those of us with our own wood supply. Mind, I season most stuff for at least two years. Unless it's mulberry, which needs longer as it's very sappy wood, or it's deadfall, which is fine as long as it's not damp or wet from rain or lying on the ground.


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 May 2021)

pawl said:


> It’s interesting reading about log burning stoves I was reading that some types of wood along with coal are to be banned Wood must be kiln dried I assume that means that logs cut by individual will be breaking some sort of law.I wonder how this is going to affect those who wood burning stoves and store logs to dry naturally I can’t remember all the details if i remember correctly the term used was green wood.Apparently this releases particulates into the atmosphere.Well that’s bonfire night doomed


Council contractor will be hopping over your fence at night to investigate your wood pile with his moisture meter. The RIPA probably allows for it.


----------



## Tribansman (2 May 2021)

tyred said:


> Enjoying life's simple pleasures
> View attachment 586926


Heaven!


----------



## pawl (2 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> They're banning the sale of green wood below a certain quantity - 2 cubic meters if memory serves.
> 
> The new law doesn't affect those of us with our own wood supply. Mind, I season most stuff for at least two years. Unless it's mulberry, which needs longer as it's very sappy wood, or it's deadfall, which is fine as long as it's not damp or wet from rain or lying on the ground.




I must admit I was surprised when I saw the article You tend to think or I do that wood is a natural and largely sustainable fuel


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 May 2021)

pawl said:


> It’s interesting reading about log burning stoves I was reading that some types of wood along with coal are to be banned Wood must be kiln dried I assume that means that logs cut by individual will be breaking some sort of law.I wonder how this is going to affect those who wood burning stoves and store logs to dry naturally I can’t remember all the details if i remember correctly the term used was green wood.Apparently this releases particulates into the atmosphere.Well that’s bonfire night doomed


If this affected me my first thought would be price increase on its way.


----------



## pawl (2 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> If this affected me my first thought would be price increase on its way.



Agree Almost inevitable.Next the process of drying them will be causing pollution.


----------



## tyred (2 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> @tyred - Donegal?


Yeah, Glencolumbkille.


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 May 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Re: Fire starting
> One word: Fatwood
> Two more words: Get some!


This last winter I have mainly been using 2 metre fence panels, I need to break up the last 28 and stash them. There will be no more wooden fence here unless a lottery win is in prospect, I gave up, tis like swimming against the tide. It makes super kindling but I dare say the particulates are to be avoided.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> That "hard work" thing is where I was at once I got over the aches and pains. Best cure for that is just to chill for a few days and get some good nights' sleep.
> 
> Feel more chipper soon xxx


Thank you. As the day has gone on, I've felt worse and worse which is surprising as I felt perfectly fine this morning. I even fell asleep this afternoon! That is not like me at all. Starting to feel little better now. Did dinner for us all and got the washing up done, and now took my wife a cup of tea - she had the jab at the same time as me, but feels ten times worse and is in bed. Tomorrow will be her first day off work because of illness in about 3 years, there's no way she can go in though as hers is a physical job and at the minute she's walking around like a zombie. But better one day off with side effects than weeks off because of the virus.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2021)

pawl said:


> I must admit I was surprised when I saw the article You tend to think or I do that wood is a natural and largely sustainable fuel



It is, but if you burn it green, it's very tarry and sooty. Hence the new regs.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Thank you. As the day has gone on, I've felt worse and worse which is surprising as I felt perfectly fine this morning. I even fell asleep this afternoon! That is not like me at all. Starting to feel little better now. Did dinner for us all and got the washing up done, and now took my wife a cup of tea - she had the jab at the same time as me, but feels ten times worse and is in bed. Tomorrow will be her first day off work because of illness in about 3 years, there's no way she can go in though as hers is a physical job and at the minute she's walking around like a zombie. But better one day off with side effects than weeks off because of the virus.



That's precisely my thinking - short term pain for long term gain. It's better than catching Covid. 

And  from me to the missus. It does take a day or two to pass. The tiredness hangs around for a bit longer.


----------



## mybike (2 May 2021)

tyred said:


> Enjoying life's simple pleasures
> View attachment 586926



Is that ice on the top of your drink?


----------



## tyred (2 May 2021)

mybike said:


> Is that ice on the top of your drink?


No ice.


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2021)

Took our granddaughter to an adventure farm this afternoon it was mega mega busy for my liking 
Kept my mask on majority of the time. 
The strong winds are due back tomorrow so not sure if I will get out on the bike


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2021)

pawl said:


> It’s interesting reading about log burning stoves I was reading that some types of wood along with coal are to be banned Wood must be kiln dried I assume that means that logs cut by individual will be breaking some sort of law.I wonder how this is going to affect those who wood burning stoves and store logs to dry naturally I can’t remember all the details if i remember correctly the term used was green wood.Apparently this releases particulates into the atmosphere.Well that’s bonfire night doomed



I doubt they would get away with that in Germany: many people have a bit of woodland and dry their wood outside: minimum is a year as far as I know.

That said chimneys are checked annually for traces of other chemicals so you can't just put any old junk in the stove.


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Your mind is a curious place sometimes @Illaveago...


Years of training !
I blame some of it on my Illustration course at college .
Choose 3 questions from 100 and illustrate them ?
I chose .
1. Are you impartial ?
2. Do you often think of life and death situations ?
3. Does a nervous twitch cause some involuntary movement ?

I drew a picture of a High Court Judge tossing a coin whilst having a twitch .


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Years of training !
> I blame some of it on my Illustration course at college .
> Choose 3 questions from 100 and illustrate them ?
> I chose .
> ...


Nervous?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Took our granddaughter to an adventure farm this afternoon it was mega mega busy for my liking
> Kept my mask on majority of the time.
> The strong winds are due back tomorrow so not sure if I will get out on the bike


You should be OK for a ride at biggs o'clock but later in the day is likely to be typical Bank Holiday weather! ☔


----------



## mybike (2 May 2021)

Unashamedly stolen from Twitter








Yes, I'm pretty sure it's an old one but it made me laugh.


----------



## Jenkins (2 May 2021)

Best thing to say about today is that it was drier than yesterday.

And with Monday's forecast weather, I've decided that it will be housework day instead of bike riding day.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2021)

Snooker watched, MOTD watched and F1 watched.

Time for a nice  methinks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2021)

tyred said:


> Enjoying life's simple pleasures
> View attachment 586926


Best scenery in the world, fish and chips. Wherever they may be.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2021)

I assisted at mass this morning, went to the Wal*Mart and bought a pork roast , as beef was too dear there. I also bought a garden hose and assorted to go with it. Grills there were also too expensive. I needed a grill because I do not like to heat the house with cooking in summer, and when I touched my burners on the grill the other day to clean them, they crumbled into rusty dust. They were held together by force of habit, and the grill had all the heating power of an old light bulb. So I went to the Menard's and got one for 150 USD, and spent half the afternoon putting it together, as well as cutting little bushes near the house and planting tomato plants. Then I cooked some chicken, grilled and caramelized some peppers and onion,to be divided into lunches this week, then made a pork roast for dinner. Wanted to get all that done before the rain comes today and tomorrow. Got up around 25C until the clouds rolled in


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I assisted at mass this morning, went to the Wal*Mart and bought a pork roast , as beef was too dear there. I also bought a garden hose and assorted to go with it. Grills there were also too expensive. I needed a grill because I do not like to heat the house with cooking in summer, and when I touched my burners on the grill the other day to clean them, they crumbled into rusty dust. They were held together by force of habit, and the grill had all the heating power of an old light bulb. So I went to the Menard's and got one for 150 USD, and spent half the afternoon putting it together, as well as cutting little bushes near the house and planting tomato plants. Then I cooked some chicken, grilled and caramelized some peppers and onion,to be divided into lunches this week, then made a pork roast for dinner. Wanted to get all that done before the rain comes today and tomorrow. Got up around 25C until the clouds rolled in


No barbeque test?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> No barbeque test?


All on the BBQ, I used a camping griddle for the caramelizing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2021)

Good morning. I've got a slightly more relaxed morning today as I need to pick something up on the way to work and the company opens at seven.

In other news, I made a start on tidying my workbench yesterday and I can now see about 30% of the surface.


----------



## Tribansman (3 May 2021)

Up with the lark again with mini T, that's three rises earlier than 5am in a row 😭

May go for another short early ride with him before the wind and rain arrives later.

Right, time for porridge, pastry and coffee.


----------



## tyred (3 May 2021)

Very wet and windy outside


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 May 2021)

"The sun is up, the sky is blue, there's not a thing to spoil the view " ,but for reasons l can't explain to you, it's not "raining in my heart" .
Probably something to do with the large cup of strong black coffee l am drinking !!


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2021)

Morning .
The storm hasn't arrived here yet . It looks quite peaceful out at the moment .


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2021)

I'm nearly up, but not quite.. I need 🍵


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 May 2021)

I am up and awake. Not sure about alive though.


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> You should be OK for a ride at biggs o'clock but later in the day is likely to be typical Bank Holiday weather! ☔


Afraid not we are both on grandparent duty till picked up then shopping due then the wind and rain are forecast


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2021)

Hattons have been batched down in anticipation of the breeze due later today. 
I'm hoping to get out for a walk soon once my chores are finished.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2021)

It's nearly time for Ernie to get in touch


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2021)

I have a feeling my daughter is going to regret arranging a family barbecue for this lunchtime. Or perhaps I'll be the one with the regrets. Winter wear, including woolly hat, will be required.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have a feeling my daughter is going to regret arranging a family barbecue for this lunchtime. Or perhaps I'll be the one with the regrets. Winter wear, including woolly hat, will be required.


Don't forget the umbrella ☔


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Hattons have been batched down in anticipation of the breeze due later today.
> I'm hoping to get out for a walk soon once my chores are finished.








Didn't realise you were so far north!


----------



## tyred (3 May 2021)

I think I'll postpone my bank holiday ride. I have mislaid my snorkel and flippers


----------



## postman (3 May 2021)

As I eat my cornflakes it has started raining.So gardening today has been postponed.Oh well never mind.


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2021)

In exciting mundane news, my folks have fitted a new washing machine and dryer in their shed at the caravan - mains leccy and plumbed in. They have a portable twin tub caravan washer they have given us. Just done all our pillow cases and a shirt in it. Works fine

Just chuck a bucket of hot soapy water in top, press go and washes in 15 mins. Then pop individual items in the spinner - more than that, the thing tries to take off. 

Like this:-


----------



## Tribansman (3 May 2021)

Got out before the storm with mini T, was even nice enough to have a coffee and toast stop. Babyccino for him this morning, couldn't agree to hot chocolate two days in a row!

Lovely start to the bank holiday ☕


----------



## Tribansman (3 May 2021)

postman said:


> As I eat my cornflakes it has started raining.So gardening today has been postponed.Oh well never mind.


+1 for cornflakes 👍 raisins and sliced banana or naked? I mostly opt for the former. Whichever, I laugh in the face of the suggested 30g portion size. That wasn't enough for me when I was 6!


----------



## dave r (3 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> +1 for cornflakes 👍 raisins and sliced banana or naked? I mostly opt for the former. Whichever, I laugh in the face of the suggested 30g portion size. That wasn't enough for me when I was 6!



Cornflakes with a sprinkling of dried mixed fruit and chopped mixed nuts for me in the morning, washed down with a couple of glasses of orange juice.


----------



## postman (3 May 2021)

Everything dull wet and grey here.Anyway less about me,weather is awful,and I was looking forward to a few hours of garden exercise and the feeling of doing a good job for someone,that being my next door neighbour.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2021)

postman said:


> Everything dull wet and grey here.Anyway less about me,weather is awful,and I was looking forward to a few hours of garden exercise and the feeling of doing a good job for someone,that being my next door neighbour.


Bad news. It's on its way here too but the really nasty stuff isn't going to get here until 6-ish.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2021)

Sliced 🍌 and 🍯 on my Cornflakes this morning.
Just right before my 3½ mile walk. 
Back home for a coffee, now.


----------



## DCLane (3 May 2021)

Having just delivered two Bank Holiday lectures, as they're on Mondays and I'm time-squeezed, we're hoping to test our newly-adapted grasstrack bike. Before the  hits

Edit: too late, it's just started raining so will have to wait for a dry day.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2021)

Anyone want some Cheesecake? 🤔


----------



## Tribansman (3 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 587021
> 
> 
> Anyone want some Cheesecake? 🤔


👋


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 May 2021)

Starting to rain here.
Go back to work, to rest up from the weekend activities.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2021)

Cool, blowy and attempting to rain here chez Casa Reynard.

Didn't sleep too well as I'm all achy after yesterday's ride. The only thing that *isn't* aching is my bottom 

Am about to have an early lunch, and then I'm toddling off to do a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's nearly time for Ernie to get in touch



It certainly is . 

Anybody who finds a stray hearing aid please get in touch as my father has misplaced his


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2021)

No comment


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It certainly is .
> 
> Anybody who finds a stray hearing aid please get in touch as my father has misplaced his


Pardon?


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2021)

Yellow stickering successfully negotiated. I was the only one there for finals, so had first dibs on everything. Unfortunately, the large tray of sausages that I had my eye on never came back out. Kind of peeved, because I fancied some sausage sandwiches...

I did pick up smoked salmon, sliced cooked chicken, yoghurts, new potatoes, green beans, tomatoes, mushrooms, pak choi, mange tout, apples, pears, oranges, bananas and strawberries. 

Paid 56p for 3kg of bananas. Need to think of something to do with bananas...

Anyways, I'm now sat watching the snooker. Not fussed who wins out of Selby and Murphy, just want to see a good final session.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2021)

There were two brave Goldfinches attempting to hang onto the bird feeder a short while ago.. Quite a feat in this weather!!


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2021)

Cheese, onion and bacon toastie for supper


----------



## Tribansman (3 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Paid 56p for 3kg of bananas. Need to think of something to do with bananas...


I followed @biggs682's suggestion a couplen of weeks back and made a banana crumble, it was divine.

Other suggestions, bake them in foil with rum and cinnamon; make a large batch of banana and peanut butter, or mashed banana, chocolate chip and tahini 'jam'; banana pancakes; banana bread and butter pudding with banana custard

I like love am slightly obssessed with bananas!


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I followed @biggs682's suggestion a couplen of weeks back and made a banana crumble, it was divine.
> 
> Other suggestions, bake them in foil with rum and cinnamon; make a large batch of banana and peanut butter, or mashed banana, chocolate chip and tahini 'jam'; banana pancakes; banana bread and butter pudding with banana custard
> 
> I like love am slightly obssessed with bananas!



I was already thinking along the lines of a crumble or baked bananas with creme fraiche.  And I've got a good recipe for banana bread, so yeah, not without options.

The chap doing the reductions was putting all the loose single bananas that were on the shelf into large packs and marking them down. At that price, it would have been rude not to


----------



## Jenkins (3 May 2021)

I have a new broom with soft bristles for kitchen floor sweeping duties as I broke the handle of the old one while sweeping up prior to mopping the floor.

At least it gave me an excuse to have a break from all the washing, ironing, vacuuming & lawn mowing that took up the rest of the day. It's now raining here, but nothing heavy yet.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2021)

It's heading your way @Jenkins - it's coming down in stair rods here.

I had a breakage too, and now need to get a pair of new wiper blades for the car. They both disintegrated withing about 50 yards of each other en route to Tesco this afternoon.


----------



## Jenkins (3 May 2021)

The wind's worse than the rain at the moment - if it carries on like this, the cycle commute tomorrow morning will be quite "interesting" as well as hard work. Mudguards are back on the main commuter bike.

Time for a hot chocolate and possibly an early night.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2021)

Lashing it down here in Hamtun!
I might take the fish out for a walk soon.


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Lashing it down here in Hamtun!
> I might take the fish out for a walk soon.


Won't they find it cold out there?


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Got out before the storm with mini T, was even nice enough to have a coffee and toast stop. Babyccino for him this morning, couldn't agree to hot chocolate two days in a row!
> 
> Lovely start to the bank holiday ☕
> 
> ...


That toast looks nice, just my preferred shade is that.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Paid 56p for 3kg of bananas. Need to think of something to do with bananas...


Cheeters sorbet. My neighbour makes it and its good. It's not a proper sorbet but whatever it is it's nice and keeps for a month in the freezer. 
No I don't know how she makes it.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Won't they find it cold out there?


Cold water aquarium.. They'll love it!


----------



## Tribansman (3 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> That toast looks nice, just my preferred shade is that.


Agree, nice and thick too. 
So nice that I stole half of Mini T's


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2021)

It's taken me about 3 hours to get nice and toasty. But I've got there! 
(File under talking of toast.)


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's taken me about 3 hours to get nice and toasty. But I've got there!
> (File under talking of toast.)


Sainsbury used to sell a French recipe loaf baked in their in store bakeries. 
It was good, good crumb, not airy and took a golden toast in all but the worst electric toasters. 
I've seen no better here for a heavier white bread.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Cheeters sorbet. My neighbour makes it and its good. It's not a proper sorbet but whatever it is it's nice and keeps for a month in the freezer.
> No I don't know how she makes it.



Most sorbets are usually pulped fruit, sugar and whisked egg whites.

But getting that into my freezer might be a bit, euhm, _problematic_... 

On the flip side, a friend has agreed to take half of them off my hands. Well, a problem shared is a problem halved after all


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Most sorbets are usually pulped fruit, sugar and whisked egg whites.
> 
> But getting that into my freezer might be a bit, euhm, _problematic_...
> 
> On the flip side, a friend has agreed to take half of them off my hands. Well, a problem shared is a problem halved after all


Can't you get a bigger fridge/freezer?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I followed @biggs682's suggestion a couplen of weeks back and made a banana crumble, it was divine.
> 
> Other suggestions, bake them in foil with rum and cinnamon; make a large batch of banana and peanut butter, or mashed banana, chocolate chip and tahini 'jam'; banana pancakes; banana bread and butter pudding with banana custard
> 
> I like love am slightly obssessed with bananas!


Bananas Foster.https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ree-drummond/bananas-foster-recipe-1977801


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can't you get a bigger fridge/freezer?



That's a very dangerous thing to suggest to a yellow sticker-er. 

I used to have two freezers, but decided not to replace the one that went t*ts up, purely on the basis that it would stop me from picking up stuff on sticker and saying "oh, I'll pop that in the freezer" and then never use it etc...

The broken freezer is now used for storing boxes of cat food.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Sainsbury used to sell a French recipe loaf baked in their in store bakeries.
> It was good, good crumb, not airy and took a golden toast in all but the worst electric toasters.
> I've seen no better here for a heavier white bread.


https://bunnybread.com/shop/bunny-20oz-made-with-whole-grain-white-bread/
I like this here. Only bread Mrs. GA will eat.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's a very dangerous thing to suggest to a yellow sticker-er.
> 
> I used to have two freezers, but decided not to replace the one that went t*ts up, purely on the basis that it would stop me from picking up stuff on sticker and saying "oh, I'll pop that in the freezer" and then never use it etc...
> 
> The broken freezer is now used for storing boxes of cat food.


You'll have removed the pump and radiator from the broken freezer.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll have removed the pump and radiator from the broken freezer.



Yes. It's basically just an insulated box now.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yes. It's basically just an insulated box now.


The number of folk that don't then end up with the "scrap men" making off with just the pump. Not the entire fridge as hoped.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

Well, it's become a convenient storage space. Not sure what a scrap man would do with a years' worth of Felix and Sheba pouches


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

Anyways, time for me to toodle pipski.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's become a convenient storage space. Not sure what a scrap man would do with a years' worth of Felix and Sheba pouches


Sell them off on Yellow Sticker, what else!

Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2021)

Oh well that was a blustery night for sure.
It's still blowing well but not raining at the moment.
Just a gentle bit of pushing this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2021)

I'm up early as I've got a busy day, today... 
In, out. Here & there. Back in then out again!


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2021)

Morning .
That wasn't nice!
I dreamt I was having one of my funny turns . I try to sleep them off when I do have them, a first to dream about them . As usual with dreams some things didn't make sense but I have woken up with some of my symptoms . It could explain why I felt tired yesterday . I will take things easy today .


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's taken me about 3 hours to get nice and toasty. But I've got there!
> (File under talking of toast.)


Won't it be a bit burnt ?


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2021)

First🍵 of the day was nice
Work station up and ready for me 
Oh and the cat has just trumped


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2021)

Lorry that empties the sceptic tank has arrived at 7.39 am .....


----------



## tyred (4 May 2021)

I enjoyed endured a lovely soaking wet four mile walk before breakfast and work on this delightful spring wet, blustery morning. Getting ready for summertime...I believe it will be on the 18th July this year.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I enjoyed endured a lovely soaking wet four mile walk before breakfast and work on this delightful spring wet, blustery morning. Getting ready for summertime...I believe it will be on the 18th July this year.
> View attachment 587141



I thought we had already had summertime, it was on a Thursday.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I thought we had already had summertime, it was on a Thursday.


Nah, it was that day at the end of February.


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2021)

I keep thinking it is Monday .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I keep thinking it is Monday .


Those bank holidays really mess the week up. I can get confused on a normal week so sticking an extra Sunday into the week only adds to it.

Anyhow, late into the day for me. Good tea.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2021)

Coffee time..... 
Oooh, look, there's still some Cheesecake in the fridge


----------



## pawl (4 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> That wasn't nice!
> I dreamt I was having one of my funny turns . I try to sleep them off when I do have them, a first to dream about them . As usual with dreams some things didn't make sense but I have woken up with some of my symptoms . It could explain why I felt tired yesterday . I will take things easy today .




I had a funny dream two nights ago Mrs p got rid of the dining table and replaced it with the ironing board


----------



## pawl (4 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First🍵 of the day was nice
> Work station up and ready for me
> Oh and the cat has just trumped



Holy Mary mother of god and the wee donkey I can smell it from here


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

Cold and blustery here chez Casa Reynard, with occasional torrential showers.

So of course, I had chosen this morning to meet up with a friend and go for a walk with her and the dogs. Actually, it was good fun in spite of the wild weather.

It's almost lunch time and I has a hungry.  There's a steak sandwich with my name on it.

The afternoon will be filled with kitchen time and some bike fettling. I *really* need to give Max the MTB a bit of a bath and then I'll need to oil the drive train.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First🍵 of the day was nice
> Work station up and ready for me
> Oh and the cat has just trumped



If they could replicate the smell of cat farts, they'd have the perfect tool for riot control.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I enjoyed endured a lovely soaking wet four mile walk before breakfast and work on this delightful spring wet, blustery morning. Getting ready for summertime...I believe it will be on the 18th July this year.
> View attachment 587141



Can't be. It's the British GP at Silverstone that weekend. It nearly always rains.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2021)

½ way through my busy period.. 

Tickets for the Banger Racing have been purchased 🏁


----------



## tyred (4 May 2021)

I bought a different brand of bread than usual and the slices are too big to fit properly in my toaster😠


----------



## Tribansman (4 May 2021)

New toaster time!


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2021)

Blowing a hoolie on the N Wales coast. Heavy showers too so today's ride is off.


----------



## dave r (4 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Blowing a hoolie on the N Wales coast. Heavy showers too so today's ride is off.



I postponed my ride as well, had a short walk instead.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

That was a very nice lunch. Steak sandwich, a pear, an orange and two 

I'm now suitably fortified to carry on with things.


----------



## Kryton521 (4 May 2021)

Wass going to whinge about the bog awful courier company SIS & Wiggle employ. As they failed to deliver packages from both companies despite me paying for next day delivery...... They both arrived by taxi today???
Was also moaning about the lack of longevity of my track pump, "only had it two years and it's buggered already!" Anyway, was taking it to pieces to see if it was repairable, parts replaceable, it's not, they're not. And some how, I fixed it by pulling it apart!!! Yay me!


----------



## DCLane (4 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Can't be. It's the British GP at Silverstone that weekend. It nearly always rains.



I was there in 2009 at the invitation of Renault with my then 4yo (who now races bikes). It was absolutely freezing.

He got to sit in the car and the pit girls were great with him.

Me? I got a T-shirt and an interesting day out.

Lewis Hamilton won from memory and my son fell asleep 2 laps into the main race, waking up at the end.


----------



## postman (4 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Lashing it down here in Hamtun!
> I might take the fish out for a walk soon.


Is it a nice place.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

postman said:


> Is it a nice place.



Plaice, surely...


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> I was there in 2009 at the invitation of Renault with my then 4yo (who now races bikes). It was absolutely freezing.
> 
> He got to sit in the car and the pit girls were great with him.
> 
> ...



I hated going to Silverstone to cover race meetings. It rained (inevitably), and one memorable time I was covering a 24 hour saloon car race, I was wading almost knee deep in mud at 2 am trying to find an open toilet block. To add insult to injury, Jobsworth wouldn't let me park in the paddock even though I had the right paperwork, so I couldn't even shelter in the car when the rain got too much...

Never been so bloody miserable at a race meeting EVER.

Horrible bloody place.


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2021)

2nd jab today


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

Cooking done, but mucky bike cleaning / fettling postponed till tomorrow, as it's absolutely belting down with rain.

Waiting for the rain to stop so I can put the green wheelie bin out for collection in the morning. (Day late cos of bank holiday)

So in the mean time, I have a  and two milk chocolate suggestives.


----------



## DCLane (4 May 2021)

2nd jab booked for 18th May. I teach Mon-Wed and it's Tue am so if I need to recover I've Thur/Fri to do that.


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2021)

Well today was manic


----------



## tyred (4 May 2021)

The local supermarket has changed from a manual pump hand sanitiser thingy to an automatic one.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

Found a copy of the programme for the 1990 F3000 race at Nogaro on the Bay of E.

It plugs a hole in my archive. Well, it would do, but the seller isn't sending anything to the UK


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2021)

Rain gone here in N Wales, but it's still crazy windy.


----------



## tyred (4 May 2021)

If I were to buy everything suggested to me by Facebook Marketplace I would own everything from a three piece suite, a pink Barbie bike, an ancient Toshiba hi-fi, a trailer load of firewood, a Rover 45, a job lot of ladies shoes and a distributor cap for an Opel Kadett.

I tempted to use these suggestions as ideas to write a new series of Only Fools and Horses!


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2021)

tyred said:


> If I were to buy everything suggested to me by Facebook Marketplace I would own everything from a three piece suite, a pink Barbie bike, an ancient Toshiba hi-fi, a trailer load of firewood, a Rover 45, a job lot of ladies shoes and a distributor cap for an Opel Kadett.
> 
> I tempted to use these suggestions as ideas to write a new series of Only Fools and Horses!


how's the Viagra supply


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Found a copy of the programme for the 1990 F3000 race at Nogaro on the Bay of E.
> 
> It plugs a hole in my archive. Well, it would do, but the seller isn't sending anything to the UK


Maybe get it sent to @Andy in Germany ? 🤔


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Maybe get it sent to @Andy in Germany ? 🤔



It's on french ebay...


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2021)

Well.. Luckily, I dodged the hailstones on my walk to pick grandson up from school 🚸


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Maybe get it sent to @Andy in Germany ? 🤔



At at the moment I'd be cautious about sending it on.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2021)

In other news, I bought a loaf of bread on the way back from work.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's on french ebay...


Sacré bleu! They like Germany now, though 👍🏼


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

Maybe one of the French-based Mundaners could help me out? 

Anyways, time to go feed the cats, and then time to go and feed me.

Turkish Night here chez Casa Reynard


----------



## tyred (4 May 2021)

Hailstones are making me reconsider my planned evening ride.

Might be one for an evening with a book on the sofa in front of a nice warm fire convector heater.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Sacré bleu! They like Germany now, though 👍🏼



That's not the border that bothers me at the moment.







Front wheel in France, back wheel in Germany.


----------



## Tribansman (4 May 2021)

Picked up Mini T from school today...on the bike (he goes to Mrs T's school 10 miles away so she takes his bike in in the morning). 

Was really unlucky with the weather. Got pelted by hailstones, driven into my face and (gloveless ) hands by the still very strong winds most of the way in. They really bloody hurt! And torrential downpour and into a headwind for half the way home. He's made of strong stuff, Mini T.

Brew, hot water bottles and biscuits when we got back. Not irritated at all that there's been mostly blue sky and no rain since then


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2021)

Watching a tv vet program and the vet has his arm well and truly up a cows backside


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

Turkish eggs and mejadra (a mix of rice, green lentils and spiced fried onions). 

The world is good right now. 

And as much as I enjoy meat and fish, I really do like top notch vegetarian food. And this was perfect for a cold and wet day.


----------



## DCLane (4 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Maybe one of the French-based Mundaners could help me out?



Calling @woodbutcher


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's on french ebay...


They're, Germany & France, next door neighbours, and not in the UK.


----------



## Jenkins (4 May 2021)

Kryton521 said:


> *Wass going to whinge about the bog awful courier company SIS & Wiggle employ*. As they failed to deliver packages from both companies despite me paying for next day delivery...... They both arrived by taxi today???
> Was also moaning about the lack of longevity of my track pump, "only had it two years and it's buggered already!" Anyway, was taking it to pieces to see if it was repairable, parts replaceable, it's not, they're not. And some how, I fixed it by pulling it apart!!! Yay me!


That'll be Hermes - I'm quite happy with the local branch's service. Oddly enough I also ordered some bits from Wiggle on Friday using standard delivery and SiS on Saturday night using 'next day' delivery (I got it for a year free on offer) and both were delivered this afternoon. Small pack of Haribo in with the Wiggle delivery as well


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 May 2021)

Spatchcock pouissan, greek salad and cous cous chucked on a plate at 4 Michelin* Fondos chefs table tonight, I really ought to be charging £20 for this , rather than the kids saying, 'I don't like kalamata olives, finest feta cheese, salad, cous cous and non-free range chicken'. Never goes this badly at McDonalds


----------



## Jenkins (4 May 2021)

I think we had everything except warmth weatherwise here today - clear blue skies, wind gusts in excess of 40mph, heavy rain showers and hail (thankfully before I left work). 

Jab number 2 has been booked for next Monday morning and I'm hoping for the same complete lack of reaction as I had to the first as I've got a trip to London on Tuesday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I think we had everything except warmth weatherwise here today - clear blue skies, wind gusts in excess of 40mph, heavy rain showers and hail (thankfully before I left work).
> 
> Jab number 2 has been booked for next Monday morning and I'm hoping for the same complete lack of reaction as I had to the first as I've got a trip to London on Tuesday.


I had no reaction at all to Jab 1 but Jab 2 left me a bit wibbly-wobbly for a few days. Everybody seems to react differently.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

Have just lit the fire. It's a mite chilly tonight.


----------



## fossyant (4 May 2021)

The rain is back and I'm inside a tin can


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2021)

Before I post in the "wanted" section...

Am hoping to do a little favour for a non-bike-savvy friend who has discovered that plastic brake levers don't exactly inspire confidence. He rides a Raleigh MTB of similar type and age to my Max. I do have a pair of Chang Star levers, but they're for side pull calipers of a decidedly earlier vintage.

So do any Mundaners have a pair of 4 finger alloy MTB brake levers suitable for cantilever brakes in their parts bins that they'd be happy to, err, part with? 

I have a nice stash of shiny pennies in my piggy bank.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2021)

tyred said:


> If I were to buy everything suggested to me by Facebook Marketplace I would own everything from a three piece suite, a pink Barbie bike, an ancient Toshiba hi-fi, a trailer load of firewood, a Rover 45, a job lot of ladies shoes and a distributor cap for an Opel Kadett.
> 
> I tempted to use these suggestions as ideas to write a new series of Only Fools and Horses!


And about bl**dy time, too.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> The rain is back and I'm inside a tin can


Rain isn't that bad, there's hail coming in from the west, for you.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 May 2021)

Baseball sized hail in Texas, at my friends' place.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2021)

Anyways, time for a


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2021)

And now, time for bed. I'm struggling to stay awake.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 May 2021)

Good morning. Forecasts were of apocalyptic storms and snow on high ground; I knew this would happen when I took the winter tyres off the bike.

All seems quiet at the moment; will have to see how things look when I pull the shutters up.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2021)

Well that was easy this morning.
Bright blue sky and sunshine but patio damp .
Parcel ready to be collected by my Hermes later .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2021)

Sunny and a lot calmer outside than yesterday. It's not warm though and there are hail showers forecast for this afternoon. Spring is now in intensive care.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2021)

First cuppa sorted 
Cat sat on my lap for some fuss 
Funny dreams last night


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2021)

I'm up. Tea to be drunk (drinked? drank?)


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> That'll be Hermes - I'm quite happy with the local branch's service. Oddly enough I also ordered some bits from Wiggle on Friday using standard delivery and SiS on Saturday night using 'next day' delivery (I got it for a year free on offer) and both were delivered this afternoon. Small pack of Haribo in with the Wiggle delivery as well


I heard that Hermes have been taken over by an American company and have cut the driver's wages .


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I heard that Hermes have been taken over by an American company and have cut the driver's wages .


A 4% cut, I believe 😔


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2021)

♻ Bin day today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2021)

I just discovered that my front door was unlocked. As I didn't go outdoors at all yesterday, this means it has been unlocked since I got back on Monday afternoon.


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> A 4% cut, I believe 😔


They have to run their vehicles from that as well .


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2021)

Morning .
I'm feeling better today . Resting is my usual way of resetting things . It is nice and sunny out at the moment . I won't be going out on my bike for a while until I have fully recovered .
I may sit outside later and play with my binoculars . Some on them were fogged inside and I had to take them apart to clean them . It was fun trying to sort out the double vision .


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2021)

Isn't it good how a cat will blame you for them being silly ? . Our kitten just rolled off my lap , I caught him and he blamed me for saving him !


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2021)

Ernie didn't visit 😔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ernie didn't visit 😔


He slipped £25 my way. I hope it wasn't yours.


----------



## Tribansman (5 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just discovered that my front door was unlocked. As I didn't go outdoors at all yesterday, this means it has been unlocked since I got back on Monday afternoon.


A few years ago, I irresponsibly left door shutting duties to a 3 year old mini T. On my bike commute home hours later I get a call from my neighbour, "Umm...I think you've been burgled!" 

He seemed pretty bemused at the casual way I said oh no, that was probably my lad this morning, and I'd be back soon so I'd check it out then, I was sure it'd be fine! Was all good when I got home. I didn't tell Mrs T.

Was pretty reassuring, although my car being on the drive was probably a deterrent to any passing opportunists


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2021)

Belgium farmer moves the border of Belgium and France

https://apple.news/AUwi7-MILR6-F5trzYzwjyQ


----------



## raleighnut (5 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't it good how a cat will blame you for them being silly ? . Our kitten just rolled off my lap , I caught him and he blamed me for saving him !


Yep, when I lived in a flat with a gas fire Kissa rubbed past it and set her tail on fire, I had to leap off the settee and 'put it out' but the bloomin moggie looked at me like I'd done it.


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2021)

I'm having a rest. I just had a chat with my BIL and feeling a bit woozy . Not fully recovered yet .


----------



## fossyant (5 May 2021)

The weather is still rubbish in North Wales - wind has dropped bt keep getting showers. I'm on leave this week, but logged in to get stuff cleared and have a meeting at 12. That's the only one I'm logging in for. Will try out and get a gap in the rain. Doctor's 'telephone' appointment later, sometime between 3 and 6, so limits my ride window to 2 hours.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I heard that Hermes have been taken over by an American company and have cut the driver's wages .


Advent- a private equity company involved in retail. Probably looking to secure supply and delivery connections.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Advent- a private equity company involved in retail. Probably looking to secure supply and delivery connections.


Does that mean that their first available delivery is 28 November?


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2021)

First rain shower of the day just been and gone


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does that mean that their first available delivery is 28 November?


Let's just hope they do not work their drivers like American delivery drivers. Those guys work like rented donkeys.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Let's just hope they do not work their drivers like American delivery drivers. Those guys work like rented donkeys.


They do... Up to 350 drops a day 😔


----------



## Jenkins (5 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ernie didn't visit 😔





deptfordmarmoset said:


> He slipped £25 my way. I hope it wasn't yours.


That's all your own winnings, I'm the one who's got @PeteXXX 's £25


----------



## Jenkins (5 May 2021)

A little bit calmer & drier than yesterday in south East Suffolk, but it wasn't half cold at stupid o'clock when leaving for work this morning. Just finishing my last ☕ at work, then homewards in just under an hour's time.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2021)

We've got Hail, Caesar !


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2021)

Chilly, blustery with occasional sunny intervals here chez Casa Reynard. No sign of any rain yet, but looking out of the window, the sky is looking suspiciously dark over Pymoor and Oxlode, so I doubt things will stay dry for very much longer.

Green bin was emptied this morning.

Gave Max the MTB the bath that had to be postponed from yesterday. He didn't look *that* dirty, but the colour of the water in the bucket definitely spoke otherwise...  Also tidied up the seat post with some tin foil (that doesn't half work a treat at getting the rust off!) and sprayed the drivetrain with WD40 while everything dries. Will oil everything tomorrow.

It's Madam Lexi's 7th official adoption anniversary today. When I say official, she lived here for two months prior as a foster, as we'd run out of cat pens - we (i.e. Ely CP) took 42 cats out of one house in Ely. Anyways, the girls have a can of tuna to share later. Canned tuna is one of Lexi's absolute favourite things.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2021)

Anyways, lunch calls.

BBL.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2021)

Just had some sleet


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2021)

Thanks Ernie that £50 will be useful


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2021)

Back from tackling two hills both ways, as hard as possible, so four ascents between 4-7 mins long. Peaked HR at 94%,91%,91%,94% max HR for each climb. So decent workout. Back before rain. I’d call that a good outcome.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just had some sleet


Metoo


----------



## tyred (5 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> And about bl**dy time, too.


This time next year I'll be a millionaire


----------



## tyred (5 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ernie didn't visit 😔



The milk man? Perhaps he's so fast you just didn't see him...


----------



## tyred (5 May 2021)

The University of Maryland want to complete a survey about my experience with the Coivd vaccine. I haven't had one yet.


----------



## fossyant (5 May 2021)

Managed to get out at 1pm. Started out and within 200 yards, rain, then hail. Fortunately it went away after 2 miles and out came the sun. Very windy with the wind coming off the sea in a south easterly direction (normally east or west TBH). Back and showered before 3pm, doc not phoned yet !

Portable washing machine is busy washing sweatty cycling gear !


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2021)

I was right about it not remaining dry for lunch - about 10 mins after I posted, the heavens opened, and we had marble-sized hailstones pinging around everywhere.

It's not precipitating right now, but I can see another line of showers in the distance.


----------



## fossyant (5 May 2021)

Diggers. I so want a go of a dumper truck.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2021)

All we've had so far is a little sloppy sleet. But the clouds overhead look like they've more to give.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2021)

Thunder and lightning!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Thunder and lightning!


Prancer and Dancer! 🎅🏽


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Prancer and Dancer! 🎅🏽


It's definitely started to rain, dear.


----------



## Tribansman (5 May 2021)

Our local paper's called the Comet and Cupid writes the lonely hearts column


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2021)

Black bin out ready for the morning


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2021)

I have a  and a milk chocolate suggestive.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2021)

Oh, and here's Max after his bath.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2021)

I hope I don't get reported for a thread ban, but I'm going to have some quinoa with my dinner 😔


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2021)

Uh oh, it's gone ridiculously dark here again...


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I hope I don't get reported for a thread ban, but I'm going to have some quinoa with my dinner 😔



Before Covid hit, I picked up a job lot of Tilda basmati rice with smoked quinoa - was marked down to 30p a packet from £3, so would've been rude not to.

It's actually really nice, but I definitely wouldn't cough up the full whack.


----------



## tyred (5 May 2021)

Estate agents have overtaken taxi drivers and coming very close to knocking politicians off the top spot on my list of most hated professions


----------



## DCLane (5 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Diggers. I so want a go of a dumper truck.



There's always Diggerland. It's not just for children  : https://www.diggerland.com/


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2021)

Yup, the heavens have opened again.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2021)

Two Ospreys have just flown over my house. 

USAF V-22 Ospreys, not the feathered kind...


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2021)

Stopped raining again.

Cats have been fed.

Soon it will be time to feed me - jacket spud plus bitsas from the fridge.


----------



## Speicher (5 May 2021)

Mr Bremium Pond is sending me £25. 

I _might _have already spent it on Monty Don's latest book.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 May 2021)

I've been "tidying up". Now I can't find anything.


----------



## mybike (5 May 2021)

Tom, my son & DiL dog, is 12 today. He was enjoying a game of foot & mouth ball with my grandson.


----------



## mybike (5 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Diggers. I so want a go of a dumper truck.
> 
> View attachment 587295



Ask if they'll do a swap.

That's not Rhyl is it?


----------



## fossyant (5 May 2021)

mybike said:


> Ask if they'll do a swap.
> 
> That's not Rhyl is it?



It is - East Rhyl (Splash Point)


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Prancer and Dancer! 🎅🏽


They're early.
No carrots for any of them.


----------



## fossyant (5 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Two Ospreys have just flown over my house.
> 
> USAF V-22 Ospreys, not the feathered kind...



Is your roof still on ?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Is your roof still on ?


More so than Adenbrooks helicopter pad!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 May 2021)

Introducing Git paint: For perfect wall coverage.






I basically have the humour of an eleven year old on a sugar high. 

I was even more delighted that this is an old paint bucket, and therefore was an Old Git...


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Introducing Git paint "For perfect wall coverage".
> 
> View attachment 587352
> 
> ...



Did you ever watch Commercial Break presented by Rory McGrath? Jo Brand did some of the later series.

It would've suited your sense of humour down to the ground. 

It did mine... I still have some of the VHS tapes somewhere...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Did you ever watch Commercial Break presented by Rory McGrath? Jo Brand did some of the later series.
> 
> It would've suited your sense of humour down to the ground.
> 
> It did mine... I still have some of the VHS tapes somewhere...



Probably filmed either before my time or after I left the UK. I'm not really interested in TV comedy to be honest; I tried watching Father Ted for the first time a few weeks back and gave up after a bit. It's just the coincidence that amused me in the case above, and of course that I was the only one who could see the joke...


----------



## classic33 (5 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Introducing Git paint: For perfect wall coverage.
> 
> View attachment 587352
> 
> ...


The top of that tub needs cleaning. Too much dried paint around the lip. It'll go off!

Grey walls!!


----------



## dave r (5 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> It is - East Rhyl (Splash Point)



Our son wasn't far from you today, he was in LLandudno on a day trip.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> There's always Diggerland. It's not just for children  : https://www.diggerland.com/


We took the kids there a few years back. I had a They had a whale of a time and loved it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Introducing Git paint: For perfect wall coverage.
> 
> View attachment 587352
> 
> ...


And if you get peckish....


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Probably filmed either before my time or after I left the UK. I'm not really interested in TV comedy to be honest; I tried watching Father Ted for the first time a few weeks back and gave up after a bit. It's just the coincidence that amused me in the case above, and of course that I was the only one who could see the joke...



Err, it's not a sitcom...

It was a good collection of risque TV ads, with even more risque commentary.  Deffo post-watershed. 

Was on late 90s / early 2000s in various guises. There was another presenter as well - think it was the chap who does Room 101


----------



## Tribansman (5 May 2021)

I've just been out _specifically_ to get a fat pudding. Sticky toffee pudding and custard. Says it serves 6...there's none left 🍽 Mrs T only had a baby portion too 🙈 

I did cycle though...8 miles, so that's what, 100 calories I can take off?


----------



## tyred (5 May 2021)

It dried up to a lovely clear evening with blue skies and sun. It was extremely cold though.

Still enjoyed a nice 35 mile ride


----------



## mybike (6 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> It is - East Rhyl (Splash Point)



They were working there when I last visited Rhyl.


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2021)

mybike said:


> They were working there when I last visited Rhyl.



About 2 years. Started last summer.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> About 2 years. *Started last summer.*


What year was that though?


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> What year was that though?



Trying to forget 'that' year


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

I have the munchies.

Time for a  and some toast.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have the munchies.
> 
> Time for a  and some toast.


I have one, and coconut creams!


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> I have one, and coconut creams!



Granary toast with butter and honey for me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 May 2021)

Off to the land of nod ... two days of touring Anglesey tomorrow, will post up some pics!
Nunight all


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

I'd better hoon off to the Land of Nod too. Sleepy Reynard.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> The top of that tub needs cleaning. Too much dried paint around the lip. It'll go off!
> 
> Grey walls!!



Yes, in the laundry the walls are grey. Not very exciting but there we are.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes, in the laundry the walls are grey. Not very exciting but there we are.


Just how big is this "laundry room"?


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2021)

Damp underfoot and a bit grey outside
Oops that was too easy 
Nearly Friday


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2021)

First cuppa drank 
Black bin waiting to be emptied 
Work station set up ready to go
Puss cat fur ball cleaned up


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2021)

Tea is in the pot. 🍵 
Off to vote this morning ✅


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2021)

Good morning all. Another tea and then I'm off to the primary school downstairs to pencil a few Xs on bits of paper.


----------



## tyred (6 May 2021)

Overnight frost and there was a snow shower when I was out for my morning walk.

Just making some porridge now with added assorted berries


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2021)

I was out nice and early and got a 5 mile jog done. Very cold with a sleet shower for the last mile but I heard my first Cuckoo


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2021)

Morning.
I've been a bit busy this morning . First of all I checked the air con on my car, it has been playing up . 5ods law it was behaving this morning .
Later my wife brought some things round from my daughter's to straighten . A Brabantia kitchen waste bin , it had some dents in . The other thing was my grandson's push along car . The steering column was bent . I took it apart, used an old set of forks to slip over the column and levered it back into shape .
Oh! I saw a scrap man van go by with a bike in it ! Don't know what bike it was but it is too late now .


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2021)

8C and cloudy here, meteorologically indecisive. Partly cloudy, may rain, may not, no wind right now, but that may change.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2021)

Voted. 3 lots of voting slips to decide upon. Local,locallish and police & fire commissioner.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

Overcast with sunny intervals here chez Casa Reynard, though it was bucketing it down early doors.

Spent the morning, first repotting tubs of various herbs, and then dismantling the original saddle & clamp assembly off the Raleigh Max to see how it actually fits together and how much fore-aft adjustment there actually is. It is one of those Raleigh-specific saddles with the integral plastic rails.

I am helping a friend sort out a few bike woes (he rides a Raleigh Ascender - or another Raleigh of similar ilk from the late 80s or early 90s) but I am in Cambridgeshire and he is in Gloucestershire so it is making things interesting.

Almost time for lunch, and then I shall be cycling to the village hall to vote. Three lots here today too - county councilor, elected mayor and police & fire commissioner.


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2021)

Currently freezing my bits off protecting a crash victim at Llandegla. My second lap, staff now with injured person and partner. Poor lass crashed on a fast section of the blue. I'm up the hill slowing any riders.

Bars have gone into her pelvis. In loads of pain. Just lent them my waterproof as they aren't well wrapped up.


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2021)

Bin emptied and returned to the patio 
Left over casserole was scrummy 
Getting nearer to the weekend not that I am counting.


----------



## tyred (6 May 2021)

My optitian sent me a text advising me that it's two years since my last eye test.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

It was bucketing it down while I was having my lunch. Now it's sunny and looks like the showers have taken a hike.

Lovely lunch of toast, home made hummus, a pear, some pineapple, half an avocado and two


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Currently freezing my bits off protecting a crash victim at Llandegla. My second lap, staff now with injured person and partner. Poor lass crashed on a fast section of the blue. I'm up the hill slowing any riders.
> 
> Bars have gone into her pelvis. In loads of pain. Just lent them my waterproof as they aren't well wrapped up.
> 
> View attachment 587419



Ouch, hope the lass is OK, that sounds rather nasty. Chapeau to you for helping out xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just how big is this "laundry room"?



There are three, between them big enough for a team of about twelve people. The organisation folds laundry for three hotels at a local theme park, an old people's home in France, and a large psychiatric institute in the next town.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Currently freezing my bits off protecting a crash victim at Llandegla. My second lap, staff now with injured person and partner. Poor lass crashed on a fast section of the blue. I'm up the hill slowing any riders.
> 
> Bars have gone into her pelvis. In loads of pain. Just lent them my waterproof as they aren't well wrapped up.
> 
> View attachment 587419



Ouch that sounds nasty.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2021)

tyred said:


> My optitian sent me a text advising me that it's two years since my last eye test.



Was it in large print?


----------



## tyred (6 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Was it in large print?


No it was tiny so my conclusion is that I don't need an eye test...


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

Time to stick some cycling kit on and pedal off to go and vote.


----------



## Tribansman (6 May 2021)

tyred said:


> My optitian sent me a text advising me that it's two years since my last eye test.


But no-one needed an appointment last year because everyone had 2020 vision


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 May 2021)

tyred said:


> No it was tiny so my conclusion is that I don't need an eye test...



【 Ꭵร ƳỖⓊ𝕣 Ỗ𝕡𝕋Ɨ𝔠ƗＡ𝔫 𝔠Ａ𝓛𝓛Ⓔ∂ 𝓣Ɨ𝔫Ƴ 𝓣Ɨｍ? 】


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 May 2021)

Blowing a gale outside, looking at the trees swaying made me feel cold, I lit the fire.


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Was it in large print?


I can easily read this with 2.5 mag readers on, without I need this.
Its not for this thead thread Andy but I'm feeling lazy. Do the people you know have any views on Nordstream 2 and the coming elections? I read that the Green Party should expect a good turnout and they are not for Nordstream.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Blowing a gale outside, looking at the trees swaying made me feel cold, I lit the fire.



I think you have the weather wot we had yesterday...

Anyways, can I be cheeky and ask you a favour?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I can easily read this with 2.5 mag readers on, without I need this.
> Its not for this thead thread Andy but I'm feeling lazy. Do the people you know have any views on Nordstream 2 and the coming elections? I read that the Green Party should expect a good turnout and they are not for Nordstream.



I know a lot of the more conservative people here are "concerned" that the greens will become a more dominant party and may tax their cars more. As you'd expect I'm not sympathetic. Hopefully the Nordstrom issue will cause more people to vote for more ecologically aware parties.

Power generation is more localised here, and I don't know how much the Nordstrom 2 will affect us as we're in the deep south. People here are more concerned with a French nuclear power station right on the border in a comparatively seismically active region of Europe.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

Voting done, plus popped into the garage in the village to book the car in to sort a few niggles.

And I had a nice ride on Max the MTB to boot.

Now have a  and two milk chocolate suggestives.


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2021)

Air Ambulance arrived very fast as did the 'Trail Pixies' (llandegla staff) - she had to have her handlebars cut/removed off the bike and taken to hospital with them still impaled - we suspect no bar plugs as it was a lower end MTB. For the cost of 99p, please kids, fit some.

Oh and whilst stopping riders, we heard another person had OTB'ed and broken their colar bone (spoke to his mate later). The staff told me to head back after about 30 minutes as I was getting cold, and just as I was leaving, they phoned me that they had my waterproof back. Fingers crossed she is OK.

Two lesons, never ride a bike without bar plugs, and please dress appropriately - they had waterproofs but couldn't get to them. Only wearing cotton t-shirts - let's just say, my first lap was with a full winter top, second lap, windproof softshell. It was not warm.

Flipping ambulances and mountain rescue all over Llandegla today, and that's despite it being a quiet Thursday. 

A very big thumbs up to our Emergency Services and Llandegla's staff - I made sure to thank them when I was at the Cafe.


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> People here are more concerned with a French nuclear power station right on the border in a comparatively seismically active region of Europe.


I worked a contract there a long time ago inspecting some stuff for Areva. I borrowed a bike off the manager of the hotel I was staying at and I knew that later in my life I would take a holiday in that region and did.
Edit for extreme clarity.
I was not involved with any of the parts and materials that passed inspection when they should not have.


----------



## Moon bunny (6 May 2021)

The nest of baby starlings under our eaves are being really noisy tonight, as are the rooks higher up.


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I think you have the weather wot we had yesterday...
> 
> Anyways, can I be cheeky and ask you a favour?


Firstly yes I think you are correct. Secondly yes you can ask me a favour.


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Two lesons, never ride a bike without bar plugs


I have just such a thing and my only excuse is not yet being happy with the levers position, after only four years. I am wary of coming off it and should dig out some barplugs before I feel that told you so sentence comes to mind.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I have just such a thing and my only excuse is not yet being happy with the levers position, after only four years. I am wary of coming off it and should dig out some barplugs before I feel that told you so sentence comes to mind.



A piece of pine dowel works very well if you sand it to a chamfer and whack it into the handle.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I worked a contract there a long time ago inspecting some stuff for Areva. I borrowed a bike off the manager of the hotel I was staying at and I knew that later in my life I would take a holiday in that region and did.



Let me know if you come on holiday again.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Firstly yes I think you are correct. Secondly yes you can ask me a favour.



Cheers, will PM you later


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A piece of pine dowel works very well if you sand it to a chamfer and whack it into the handle.


Andy I could lie but I'll just confess instead. I think I have two lots of Cinelli cork tape and plugs somewhere but my general well versed insane behaviour has not allowed me to use anything inside the packaging unless I use the lot. 
I have a good idea where I have stored them and really should just be less fernickety about the levers and tape and plug. I should just blame the brifter or bar design and put the tape on.


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cheers, will PM you later


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

Cats have been fed, time to feed me - raid the fridge night tonight.

And time to listen to Arsenal v Villareal. Confidence is not high.


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cats have been fed, time to feed me - raid the fridge night tonight.
> 
> And time to listen to Arsenal v Villareal. Confidence is not high.


I have put some time in trying to find a recipe for a very mixed bag of available candidates and find that prevarication is easily a length in front of hunger. I do hope to eat though.
So after busily lying to myself about what and how and how long I should spend cooking it is to be giant bean and sausage stew.


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2021)

Just been and voted


----------



## raleighnut (6 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A piece of pine dowel works very well if you sand it to a chamfer and whack it into the handle.


As do Champagne corks


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

Supper is in the microwave.


----------



## DCLane (6 May 2021)

Voting done, two new Master's degrees approved (I was on the 'presenting' side) and stood in the cold whilst son no. 2 rides with the U14/U16/Junior riders at Leeds circuit. It's a bit  but at least it's dry now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> As do Champagne corks



Oh, la de da...


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> As do Champagne corks


Saumur or Vouvray here, I am cheapskate. last time I opened a bottle of champagne was when finally but finally Trump definitely could not return to the White House, at least for the moment.


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 May 2021)

Currently the Kings Lead Hat is vibrating the beams, the animals do not like it but I am in charge here.


----------



## Tribansman (6 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Saumur or Vouvray here, I am cheapskate. last time I opened a bottle of champagne was when finally but finally Trump definitely could not return to the White House, at least for the moment.


Black Tower chez Tribansman. I'm a _proper _cheapskate  well, where wine's concerned anyway. I drink white wine way too fast for it to be worth savouring


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Black Tower chez Tribansman. I'm a _proper _cheapskate  well, where wine's concerned anyway. I drink white wine way too fast for it to be worth savouring


How can I say this and be flattering of myself, I don't drink it too fast but do put an effort in over time.


----------



## raleighnut (6 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, la de da...


I suppose Cava corks would do at a push.


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 May 2021)

You with the PM can wait half an hour, the animals here can get some peace. A very late dinner is ready and its time for me to laugh at some commie news on CNN while I eat.


----------



## randynewmanscat (6 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> I suppose Cava corks would do at a push.


Spumante if you are an Italian sympathiser.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 May 2021)

Good red wine 14% abv is €2 a litre in a 10 ltr. box from my very good friends not far from here. Water in a bottle from the supermarket is much the same price or possibly more if it's the sparkly variety. What am l going to drink ? l ask you


----------



## raleighnut (6 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Spumante if you are an Italian sympathiser.


 One must have some standards


----------



## Hover Fly (6 May 2021)

Took a battery of tests for Covid research today, 60 odd kg on the grip test.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

I was right not to be terribly confident. That was fecking depressing. 

I'm off to broach the stash of chocolate.


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I have just such a thing and my only excuse is not yet being happy with the levers position, after only four years. I am wary of coming off it and should dig out some barplugs before I feel that told you so sentence comes to mind.



Sort it now. Pet hate, never seen it happen myself, but after today... You'll get a broken bone, massive bruise etc with a 99p plug, not a skewer in your body. Never ride without the bar covered. Badly injured vs potentially dead.


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2021)

The cat has arrived for his nightly fuss


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

I feel a bit chilly. Might light the fire.

A hot  would be good too.


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2021)

@Reynard,

Babycat (AKA Kyoto ragdoll) has been sitting in the tray wanting to go to the loo - I'm not at home, but she's behaving normally, no swollen belly, and has been going out into the run (usually goes there for the loo). Daughter/mum a bit worried ? Possibly didn't get on with the rubbish Whiskas my son bought for them last weekend..... Felix AGAIL only.... 

Do we think she may have a urinary infection ? - I'm not at home, but they are all (people and the cat gang) here at the van tomorrow, so we can monitor her easily as she won't be going out.


----------



## tyred (6 May 2021)

I have tomorrow off work

Sitting surrounded by maps planning tomorrow's ride

I'll see how my fitness is after months of 5km restrictions!


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> @Reynard,
> 
> Babycat (AKA Kyoto ragdoll) has been sitting in the tray wanting to go to the loo - I'm not at home, but she's behaving normally, no swollen belly, and has been going out into the run (usually goes there for the loo). Daughter/mum a bit worried ? Possibly didn't get on with the rubbish Whiskas my son bought for them last weekend..... Felix AGAIL only....
> 
> Do we think she may have a urinary infection ? - I'm not at home, but they are all (people and the cat gang) here at the van tomorrow, so we can monitor her easily as she won't be going out.



Could be. Sitting on the tray and not "going" is a classic symptom.

TBH, if it were me, I'd be making an appointment with the vet to get her checked out. Would much rather look like a right doofus if it turns out to be nothing than ignore things and end up with a serious issue.

Cats are good at hiding problems, so any change in behaviour is a good enough reason to get professional advice.

Does your vet do messenger chats via FB?

In the mean time, make sure she is getting enough fluids. Add some warm water to her food and see how she goes with that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A piece of pine dowel works very well if you sand it to a chamfer and whack it into the handle.


So does a cork from a jug of moonshine, DAMHIKT.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2021)

I have the late night munchies...

Time for a couple of slices of toast.


----------



## fossyant (6 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Could be. Sitting on the tray and not "going" is a classic symptom.
> 
> TBH, if it were me, I'd be making an appointment with the vet to get her checked out. Would much rather look like a right doofus if it turns out to be nothing than ignore things and end up with a serious issue.
> 
> ...



She's on the way for a mini holiday at the caravan, so we can watch her, as well as the others...


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2021)

Time to make supper.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2021)

I cut my dandelions after work. There may be grass in there as well. A baby bunny came by to inspect my work.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> There are three, between them big enough for a team of about twelve people. The organisation folds laundry for three hotels at a local theme park, an old people's home in France, and a large psychiatric institute in the next town.


Not your laundry room at home then!
Explains the large tub.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Overcast with sunny intervals here chez Casa Reynard, though it was bucketing it down early doors.
> 
> Spent the morning, first repotting tubs of various herbs, and then dismantling the original saddle & clamp assembly off the Raleigh Max to see how it actually fits together and how much fore-aft adjustment there actually is. It is one of those Raleigh-specific saddles with the integral plastic rails.
> 
> ...


Was there one less, to vote for, when you got there?
Here the mayor will also be the PCC. And we had the local election, held over from last year when they were cancelled.

Out at 0630, got back in at 2345. Now sat with a cuppa, no biscuits.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Was there one less, to vote for, when you got there?
> Here the mayor will also be the PCC. And we had the local election, held over from last year when they were cancelled.
> 
> Out at 0630, got back in at 2345. Now sat with a cuppa, no biscuits.



No, here the mayor and pcc are separate things.

Had to make my mark on three separate pieces of paper.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

Anyways, I'm off to bed. Sleepy Reynard.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2021)

Time for a few miles me thinks


----------



## Tribansman (7 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Now sat with a cuppa, *no biscuits*.


You need to take a long, hard look at yourself


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2021)

Munching breakfast while reading CC messages. I've got a long weekend...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Spumante if you are an Italian sympathiser.


That takes me way, way back to my misspent youth "Asti Spumante" it was more commonly called "Nasty Spewuppi"


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a few miles me thinks


Back home
Showered
First cuppa drank



woodbutchmaster said:


> That takes me way, way back to my misspent youth "Asti Spumante" it was more commonly called "Nasty Spewuppi"



I can't believe you of any cc'er drank during your youth


----------



## Tribansman (7 May 2021)

Long weekend for me too, but I'm looking after a friend's dog today so planned ride scuppered. Actually, it's nice to have some canine company, the ride'll keep


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2021)

Morning.
It is a lovely bright sunny day here. I can't see any clouds at the moment . It also looked lovely and clear at 4.20 this morning when I got up for a pit stop .
I will be going out for a ride later this morning . I'll take it a bit easy as it will be my first time out since the woozy .


----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2021)

Shopping done. Car filled up with petrol. Whirlygig washing line erected. 
Coffee time, and a sit down, now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A piece of pine dowel works very well if you sand it to a chamfer and whack it into the handle.


Champagne corks make good plugs. I lost mine while touring a couple of years ago and the bar tape started to unwind so I popped into a pub and asked for a cork. It did the job admirabubbly.

EDIT: I was playing catch up and didn't realise the subject had been thoroughly discussed in following posts.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Good red wine 14% abv is €2 a litre in a 10 ltr. box from my very good friends not far from here. Water in a bottle from the supermarket is much the same price or possibly more if it's the sparkly variety. What am l going to drink ? l ask you


The wine of course, water is for washing the bikes and cars with, I think animals drink it too. My local wine emporium secured many cubic metres of Châteauneuf-du-Pape last year and are flogging it for €2.40/L. 
They bought it from a négociant whose market for the US had collapsed due to the punitive tariffs enforced because of the Airbus Boeing trade war. Apparently it is usually sent for bottling in the US, when it runs out I will be bereft.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Champagne corks make good plugs. I lost mine while touring a couple of years ago and the bar tape started to unwind so I popped into a pub and asked for a cork. It did the job admirabubbly.
> 
> EDIT: I was playing catch up and didn't realise the subject had been thoroughly discussed in following posts.


 Happens to me often here!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2021)

It's nearly a year since any alcohol passed my lips. 

I did have a steak & ale pie, once, but I don't think that counts...


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Long weekend for me too, but I'm looking after a friend's dog today so planned ride scuppered. Actually, it's nice to have some canine company, the ride'll keep


The walk will be nice though.


----------



## Tribansman (7 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> The walk will be nice though.


True, especially if the sun stays out. It's a five mile walk home for him so I'll set off lunchtime. And a bakers in his village does very nice coffee and pasties. And pastries ☕🍽🌞


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> That takes me way, way back to my misspent youth "Asti Spumante" it was more commonly called "Nasty Spewuppi"


I remember adverts for Stones Bitter, the hook line was changed by many to "stones bitter, comes up great guns".


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2021)

I've just lit the stove.

Before that I did the shopping for next week.

Amongst other things, I bought some toothpaste.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's nearly a year since any alcohol passed my lips.
> 
> I did have a steak & ale pie, once, but I don't think that counts...


But "a meal without wine is like a day without sunshine"🍷


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> The wine of course, water is for washing the bikes and cars with, I think animals drink it too. My local wine emporium secured many cubic metres of Châteauneuf-du-Pape last year and are flogging it for €2.40/L.
> They bought it from a négociant whose market for the US had collapsed due to the punitive tariffs enforced because of the Airbus Boeing trade war. Apparently it is usually sent for bottling in the US, when it runs out I will be bereft.


Oooh, now that sounds like a real bargain .🍷


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2021)

It's not that warm today although the weather is improving. The river is high again too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2021)

Moving along, I'm now tidying up the model making bench. 

Step one is to find the model making bench.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

Warm, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Did not sleep well. I have somehow managed to pull a muscle in my back during the night, and it is distinctly ouchie. So any thought of a bicycular bimble has been put to one side. 

I have spent the morning loading the crock pot with the sauce for tonight's veggie tikka masala. Smells fabby, and I am sorely tempted to leave a window propped open just to annoy the neighbours, like... 

Used the dented tin of tomatoes that I picked up on YS on Monday for my curry sauce. Opened it inside a plastic bag to avoid getting hit by a jet of tomato juice.


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2021)

I am back from my cycle ride . It started off nice and sunny and warm but it got cold when it clouded over. We had a few spots of rain but not much. We spotted a pair of Red Kites and 4 Roe deer. It looked like a buck and 3 does in a field . We did 12 miles .


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2021)

Nice lunchtime walk in the sun


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

Time for luncheon.

There is a very nice Dickinson & Morris pork pie in the fridge, so I have plans to indulge.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Moving along, I'm now tidying up the model making bench.
> 
> Step one is to find the model making bench.



Found the bench; it looks very neat and tidy and almost like I'm organised... 

Now where did the dining table go?


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2021)

I saw my first Swift of the year this morning .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I saw my first Swift of the year this morning .








Here's another.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 May 2021)

Got my lunchtime ride in today, tomorrow looks cack and will likely be a walk in that heavy rain.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Got my lunchtime ride in today, tomorrow looks cack and will likely be a walk in that heavy rain.



Don't forget the snorkel and flippers!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Got my lunchtime ride in today, tomorrow looks cack and will likely be a walk in that heavy rain.


That made me look at the forecast and I'm now wishing I'd gone out today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That made me look at the forecast and I'm now wishing I'd gone out today.



Yeah I’ve ridden in enough rain in winter and I’ve an audax on Sunday. So I’ll give tomorrow a miss on the bike.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

I have a  and two shortbread fingers.

There are no more chocolate suggestives left in the biscuit barrel.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 587577
> 
> Here's another.



I've got one of those, a white one, 2011 reg, its a lovely runabout.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Got my lunchtime ride in today, tomorrow looks cack and will likely be a walk in that heavy rain.



I got out on the bike today, tomorrow the only thing I'm planning on doing is the ironing.


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2021)

Trying to figure out how I can fix an umbrella for my early morning ride tomorrow seeing as it's the weekend


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I've got one of those, a white one, 2011 reg, its a lovely runabout.


I like small cars but my first question is will a bike fit in it. This takes me up to ''supermini'' class cars, in my case a Honda Jazz. It's a tight fit but it's a fit without removing a wheel. Two bikes and it's a wheel off jiggle but it works.


----------



## pawl (7 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time for luncheon.
> 
> There is a very nice Dickinson & Morris pork pie in the fridge, so I have plans to indulge.




The best pork pie you can buy.Whenever I visited Melton Mowbray i always bought one.Not sure if they still do they they did Mail order but it made them quite expensive.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I like small cars but my first question is will a bike fit in it. This takes me up to ''supermini'' class cars, in my case a Honda Jazz. It's a tight fit but it's a fit without removing a wheel. Two bikes and it's a wheel off jiggle but it works.



A bike will go in a Suzuki Swift, its tight and the front wheel needs removing.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

pawl said:


> The best pork pie you can buy.Whenever I visited Melton Mowbray i always bought one.Not sure if they still do they they did Mail order but it made them quite expensive.



Walkers are on a similar level of delectability. But the deli counter in Tesco has closed, and I can't get them anymore 

BTW, there is a thread on pork pies in the food & drink section


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

Cats have been fed, and soon it will be time to feed me. Just need to put the rice cooker on.

Curry night chez Casa Reynard tonight


----------



## Tribansman (7 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> There are no more chocolate suggestives left in the biscuit barrel.


How about gari_bawdy_s?


----------



## Tribansman (7 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Trying to figure out how I can fix an umbrella for my early morning ride tomorrow seeing as it's the weekend


No good for tomorrow but for future reference...


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> How about gari_bawdy_s?



You do know that I just said that in my best Ambassador Mollari / Peter Jurasik voice?


----------



## mybike (7 May 2021)

Yesterday, due to Mrs MY's poorly wrist, I made some pastry for a chicken & bacon pie. I made the amount I usually make, with the result that today I made a small venison pie and still have at least half the pastry left. The question is, beef mince or pork?


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> No good for tomorrow but for future reference...
> 
> View attachment 587652



Would be useless out here in the fens, you'd take off in a good gale


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

mybike said:


> Yesterday, due to Mrs MY's poorly wrist, I made some pastry for a chicken & bacon pie. I made the amount I usually make, with the result that today I made a small venison pie and still have at least half the pastry left. The question is, beef mince or pork?



Or freeze it for another time, perhaps?

Failing that, what about a nice fruit pie with a good glug of custard?


----------



## Tribansman (7 May 2021)

mybike said:


> Yesterday, due to Mrs MY's poorly wrist, I made some pastry for a chicken & bacon pie. I made the amount I usually make, with the result that today I made a small venison pie and still have at least half the pastry left. The question is, beef mince or pork?


Pork, then you can add apple and leek.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oooh, now that sounds like a real bargain .🍷


Oh yes!


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 May 2021)

mybike said:


> Yesterday, due to Mrs MY's poorly wrist, I made some pastry for a chicken & bacon pie. I made the amount I usually make, with the result that today I made a small venison pie and still have at least half the pastry left. The question is, beef mince or pork?


Beef mince.


----------



## mybike (7 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I cut my dandelions after work. There may be grass in there as well. A baby bunny came by to inspect my work.



I did the same with my moss.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I got out on the bike today, tomorrow the only thing I'm planning on doing is the ironing.


And some relaxing and sitting down too.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

Mmmmm, there's Formula E from Monaco and the World Seniors snooker as well... That'll keep me well entertained


----------



## mybike (7 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Or freeze it for another time, perhaps?
> 
> Failing that, what about a nice fruit pie with a good glug of custard?



I do have some apple in the freezer, but I tend not to make sweet pies. (Except for the time I used icing sugar instead of flour to stop the pastry sticking. )


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

mybike said:


> I do have some apple in the freezer, but I tend not to make sweet pies. (Except for the time I used icing sugar instead of flour to stop the pastry sticking. )



Well, better icing sugar than salt


----------



## dave r (7 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> And some relaxing and sitting down too.



I do too much of that.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

Ah, that was good 

Veggie tikka masala, rice, home made naan and some mint raita.

The world is a good place right now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, that was good
> 
> Veggie tikka masala, rice, home made naan and some mint raita.
> 
> The world is a good place right now.


If I were hungry, that post would be cruel and inhumane treatment. Luckily for you I'm stuffed with rollmops and a couscous salad.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If I were hungry, that post would be cruel and inhumane treatment. Luckily for you I'm stuffed with rollmops and a couscous salad.



Well, there are plenty of leftovers, should any peckish Mundaner happen by...


----------



## tyred (7 May 2021)

First century ride of the year completed.

Was probably too much too soon as struggled towards the end but I made it. Cottage pie and chips in the oven and a bottle of beer in the fridge


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2021)

Hmm, a  would be a good thing right now.

Nowt with it though, I've eaten too much...


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I do too much of that.


It's not possible to relax or sit down too much. 
I've seen a lot of statistics about people who walk slowly dying earlier than the rest of us. Night work leading to terrible accidents, other daily horrors of life causing hazard and illness but no mention of relaxing and sitting being a cause for concern.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 May 2021)

tyred said:


> First century ride of the year completed.
> 
> Was probably too much too soon as struggled towards the end but I made it. Cottage pie and chips in the oven and a bottle of beer in the fridge


I did two double centuries just today. 200 metres to my neighbours house and back home, all on one gear.


----------



## dave r (7 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> It's not possible to relax or sit down too much.
> I've seen a lot of statistics about people who walk slowly dying earlier than the rest of us. Night work leading to terrible accidents, other daily horrors of life causing hazard and illness but no mention of relaxing and sitting being a cause for concern.



Too much inactivity is no good for both my mental and my physical wellbeing, it makes me fat, grumpy and bored.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I did two double centuries just today. 200 metres to my neighbours house and back home, all on one gear.


Did you find a café for coffee and cake mid-rides?


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2021)

Second bottle of a very agreeable beer just opened - after a week of being good thanks to being on the early shift, it's time for a treat. Sausage, egg & beans and mug of coffee for tea followed by a short kip to aid digestion earlier this evening, and no alarm clock tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2021)

I have also wrapped my niece's birthday present ready for my sister to take it to her when they visit next weekend (she's at university in Sheffield). As per tradition I used leftover Christmas wrapping paper.


----------



## tyred (7 May 2021)

Time to hit the hay.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2021)

Quarter chicken, proper chips, and cole slaw for dinner.


----------



## slowmotion (8 May 2021)

I'm going to bed in the cupboard under the stairs with a spare mattress over me, wearing an old cycle helmet. I've heard that 21 tonnes of Chinese space junk is going to come my way tonight.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

Poppy has pinched Lexi's armchair.

Lexi is somewhat put out by the situation.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

Anyways, time to go get some sleep.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Tribansman (8 May 2021)

Up early again. Not Mini T this time, just couldn't get back to sleep. Planned some long ride routes and already had toast and a couple of ☕

Got a busy day ahead too, weekly food shop, batch cooking for freezer ahead of kitchen being ripped out and new kitchen put in over next 2-3 weeks, swimming with Mini T, various local errands. Will be shattered time I sit down to final score at half 4!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Up early again. Not Mini T this time, just couldn't get back to sleep.


Me too, I couldn't settle. So, get up, drink tea, mess around for a couple of hours or so and then nip back to bed just as the world gets round to getting up.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

It's wet out there!
T'was supposed to start dry today.


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Too much inactivity is no good for both my mental and my physical wellbeing, it makes me fat, grumpy and bored.


Grumpy and bored ! Sounds like multi tasking to me !


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2021)

Morning .
The weather is so lovely out that the clouds are in tears .


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2021)

Pretty blue skies here...

...and I've got to tidy the apartment before I disappear under the mess...


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2021)

Ooh! A problem with Hitachi trains !


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! A problem with Hitachi trains !



What? What happened?


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2021)

Oh! Only hairline cracks found where the suspension mounts to the body .

Nothing to worry about .


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2021)

I must be getting old didn't fancy a damp ride this morning so had a lie in 
First🍵 sorted
Raining nicely here so save me watering the plants.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! Only hairline cracks found where the suspension mounts to the body .
> 
> Nothing to worry about .



Oh, that all? You can get superglue on Eb*y can't you?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2021)

☔


----------



## raleighnut (8 May 2021)

Persisting it down here, just had a very soggy moggy (Lord Fluffington) come in for his brekkie. 
It's a tough life being a Tom Cat.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 May 2021)

My son says, ‘It’s raining. When’s it going to stop?’
Me: ‘3 PM... _tomorrow_…’


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! Only hairline cracks found where the suspension mounts to the body .
> 
> Nothing to worry about .


I now feel the need to tell you that they're yaw dampers in much the same way as the man on the radio felt the need to tell me.


----------



## tyred (8 May 2021)

A moment's inattention and I gave myself a tiny cut while shaving and it has defied all attempts to stop it from bleeding and the end result looks like I've been a victim of a chainsaw massacre.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2021)

tyred said:


> A moment's inattention and I gave myself a tiny cut while shaving and it has defied all attempts to stop it from bleeding and the end result looks like I've been a victim of a chainsaw massacre.


Wonder why this happens??? Occasionally if I nick my legs using a razor rather than a lady shaver, it bleeds really badly too. No doubt there is some scientific reason like the blood capillaries being just below the skin or something?


----------



## tyred (8 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonder why this happens??? Occasionally if I nick my legs using a razor rather than a lady shaver, it bleeds really badly too. No doubt there is some scientific reason like the blood capillaries being just below the skin or something?


A few years ago while cycling the Antrim coast road I spotted two cyclists sitting at a bus stop and he had blood all down his light coloured jersey. Assuming there had been some sort of accident, I stopped to see if I could help.

Turns out that they were a couple from Liverpool who were touring and all that had happened was that he had cut himself shaving at the B&B that morning and it wouldn't stop bleeding, hence all the blood! They had just stopped at the bus shelter to to eat their sandwiches.

While I was talking to them, 3 drivers passing by stopped to ask if he needed help and he had to explain he'd cut himself shaving yet again. It must have been a trifle embarrassing for him


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2021)

They have grounded all of the Hitachi trains .


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Too much inactivity is no good for both my mental and my physical wellbeing, it makes me fat, grumpy and bored.


The latter two for me, I am a human rake. Cabin fever too from being alone for 8 months is also taking its toll.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 May 2021)

0c here this morning, tomatoes are covered as I think the conditions right for frost.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I now feel the need to tell you that they're yaw dampers in much the same way as the man on the radio felt the need to tell me.


They're not yaw dampers, they're their dampers...


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2021)

WooHooooo.. Windows updates. Two hours in and still only 21%

Yawn....


----------



## Speicher (8 May 2021)

tyred said:


> A few years ago while cycling the Antrim coast road I spotted two cyclists sitting at a bus stop and he had blood all down his light coloured jersey. Assuming there had been some sort of accident, I stopped to see if I could help.
> 
> Turns out that they were a couple from Liverpool who were touring and all that had happened was that he had cut himself shaving at the B&B that morning and it wouldn't stop bleeding, hence all the blood! They had just stopped at the bus shelter to to eat their sandwiches.
> 
> While I was talking to them, 3 drivers passing by stopped to ask if he needed help and he had to explain he'd cut himself shaving yet again. It must have been a trifle embarrassing for him




Long story short: A long time ago, a splinter went under my thumb nail without my noticing it. I did notice when my left hand, wrist, and right up to the elbow went sort of purple and green and splodgy. I went to the doctor, and he said "Go to A and E now!" They in turn said come back tomorrow, not sure if we need to amputate your thumb. 

Anyway, they removed the nail and some damaged nerves under general anaesthetic. I returned to work a few days later, with my arm in a sling. When people asked me what I had done, and I replied "I got a splinter in my thumb", of course they all fell about laughing. 

I admit that it was a few weeks before I was able to see the funny side.


----------



## Speicher (8 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> They're not yaw dampers, they're their dampers...



I prefer a squealing flange myself, like what you get on mountain railways.


----------



## Speicher (8 May 2021)

I seem to be occupying some sort of alternative universe.

In a certain light, the hills are various shades of green or grey, or light bluey grey. One day this week, they were a very dark blue. In the opposite direction, the clouds were a vibrant deep purple.

The lady in the house opposite is moving soon, and will be taking her back garden with her.

I am used to being frightened by very large dogs. Earlier this week I inadvertently frightened a very large dog,


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 May 2021)

The weather forecaster "led me up the garden path"....temperature of around 26-7 c. with light breeze they said...so why is it 34c with no breeze at the moment ?? I might have to take it steady this afternoon


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> I prefer a squealing flange myself, like what you get on mountain railways.


Now you're talking!! 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2021)

24%


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

Splish, splash, glub, glub, glub... Hello? I'd like to speak to Mr Noah about a boat...

It is, you guessed it, raining here. Ergo I am having a combo of a duvet day / plumpitty day / not doing a lot kind of day.

Well, I do intend making a rhubarb and banana crumble later, to consume with lashings of custard. It's that kind of a day, really. But first, there's the small matter of F1 qualifying from Barcelona and the E-Prix from Monaco.

Watched the FE qually earlier - those cars don't half look spectacular going round the full Monaco circuit. They seem to be far more elegant than the F1 cars, almost floating over the kerbs. Alas, my man is only 16th on the grid after being blocked by the two Mercs in qualifying.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2021)

I'm back indoors, with waterproofs shook dry, after potting on some tomatoes and petunias. 

Put it this way. They didn't need watering in! 😂


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

Just made a nice big pot of tea. Just waiting for it to steep, then luncheon awaits.

Especially another piece of that lovely D&M pork pie


----------



## Illaveago (8 May 2021)

I think snooker was much more interesting when it was in black and white.

Why did he pot that black ball ?
Why did he put that black ball back on the table when he left the other one ?


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2021)

Nice walk in the rain


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I think snooker was much more interesting when it was in black and white.
> 
> Why did he pot that black ball ?
> Why did he put that black ball back on the table when he left the other one ?



There's a famous quote, I think from "whispering" Ted Lowe...

For those of you watching in black & white, the blue ball is the one just above the pink.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

Nice lunch...

Chunk of pork pie, then one slice of toast with hummus, one slice of toast with avocado, a lovely ripe pear and two


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2021)

Arsenal fans would have enjoyed the Leeds - Spurs game today.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Arsenal fans would have enjoyed the Leeds - Spurs game today.



Just a bit...

But I'm not getting too smug. We'll probably lose to West Brom tomorrow...


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

Right, I'm sloping off to watch the Formula E

It's on the i-player.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Just a bit...
> 
> But I'm not getting too smug. We'll probably lose to West Brom tomorrow...


That should be an easy one to win.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That should be an easy one to win.



Don't jinx it!!!


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

Anyways, that was an absolutely *BANGING* e-prix from Monaco.

Has to be one of the best races ever in any category around the principality. Well worth watching if you haven't.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm sloping off to watch the Formula E
> 
> It's on the i-player.


I don't have an iPlayer. Or BBC. Or a TV licence


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

Well, I have a  and two shortbread fingers.


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2021)

Thankfully the septic tank u bend is clear


----------



## mybike (8 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They have grounded all of the Hitachi trains .



Aren't they normally on the ground?


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> 0c here this morning, tomatoes are covered as I think the conditions right for frost.


Well remembered, a little while yet before you can drop your guard.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Thankfully the septic tank u bend is clear


Clear of charges


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 May 2021)

mybike said:


> Aren't they normally on the ground?


MagLev maybe.


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2021)

I do believe that the rain has eased 
Hopefully it will be dry tomorrow morning for a few miles


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Hopefully


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> The lady in the house opposite is moving soon, and will be taking her back garden with her.


Be a good neighbour and ask her if she needs a hand with rolling it up.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, that was an absolutely *BANGING* e-prix from Monaco.
> 
> Has to be one of the best races ever in any category around the principality. Well worth watching if you haven't.


I cycled all of the circuit through the streets about 40 years ago. I didn't clock myself, I was too busy posing, I had lots of hair and good legs then.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I cycled all of the circuit through the streets about 40 years ago. I didn't clock myself, I was too busy posing, I had lots of hair and good legs then.



Actually, that's not an easy thing to do - the climb from Ste Devote up Beau Rivage to Massenet is absolutely *evil* 

On the other hand, there's a serious *wheeeeeeeeeeeeee* coming back down the hill from the tunnel exit to the swimming pool...


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Actually, that's not an easy thing to do - the climb from Ste Devote up Beau Rivage to Massenet is absolutely *evil*


It is when you are 20 and arrived after zig zagging through the alps. 
Different days.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

May I just say that rhubarb and banana crumble is absolutely *divine*

Piggy Reynard.


----------



## tyred (8 May 2021)

I thought I had a puncture in the back wheel of my Rudge but further investigation revealed a six inch split along the seam in the tube😠

Rod brakes, hub gear, track ends and chain tugs, axle mounted mudguard and rack stays, dynohub wiring, fully closed in chain case, wheel removal is a time-consuming process


----------



## Jenkins (8 May 2021)

For the rest of the evening's viewing do I watch Tenet - a film that I have to concentrate on to work out what's going on - or the "Resident Alien" TV series that requires very little brain power (which I am fully qualified for) for some light humour?


----------



## Jenkins (8 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Arsenal fans would have enjoyed the Leeds - Spurs game today.


I enjoyed it because I work with a Spurs fan. 

I have little interest in football, but I follow it enough to wind up the die-hard supporters of various teams at work when things go wrong for their teams.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

I am watching the World Seniors Snooker


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's nearly a year since any alcohol passed my lips.
> 
> I did have a steak & ale pie, once, but I don't think that counts...


Was it at least a Fray Bentos Steak and Ale pie?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Was it at least a Frey Bentos Steak and Ale pie?


Nope.


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Nope.


There's no hope in nope!


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> There's a famous quote, I think from "whispering" Ted Lowe...
> 
> For those of you watching in black & white, the blue ball is the one just above the pink.


3 dimensional snooker!


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2021)

Right, a nice  is on the agenda.

Off to the kitchen to put the kettle on.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2021)

Right, that's  made and drunk. I'm off for an early one.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2021)

Time for some miles
See y'all later


----------



## DCLane (9 May 2021)

Son no. 2's TT cancelled due to rain. So no early morning start, although I'm up.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 May 2021)

Strong winds forecast for 10am until 4pm followed by rain then lightning storms from 8pm. Outside the birds are singing and the leaves are still, the sun is shing and its 19C. I am pretty sure I am looking at the forecast for here.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles
> See y'all later


Good god Biggs you are an early bird.


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I don't have an iPlayer. Or BBC. Or a TV licence


It's a shame that there isn't a media industry that caters for people who use semaphore .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2021)

Morning all! It's looking dry it's and warming up in this part of the world so it's a bike-in-the-car day out for me. But thirst things first. Tea's brewing.


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2021)

Morning .
It seems to have stopped raining for a while . Possibly half time .


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2021)

We watched Johnny Vegas Carry on Glamping yesterday and thought those peeps that ripped his bus apart were right duck eggs ! It might have been a wreck but there was no need for them to destroy it ! .


----------



## PeteXXX (9 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It's a shame that there isn't a media industry that caters for people who use semaphore .


Girl Guides? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (9 May 2021)

It's grey outside. Tea has been imbibed.


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Girl Guides? 🤔


I suppose Cheer Leaders have turned semaphore into an art form . 

Trouble is that they are a bit too fast for me .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 May 2021)

Still raining so Zwift this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2021)

Ooh! A bit of sunshine !


----------



## Tribansman (9 May 2021)

It's crazy mild outside compared to recent weeks, especially first thing.

Al fresco breakfast with Mini T ahead of off road ride with his chum


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Good god Biggs you are an early bird.


Certainly Is


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Good god Biggs you are an early bird.


It was worth it 56 miles and back home by 9.20 with a full family day ahead


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 May 2021)

Stormy overnight, but instead of raining all the day, it may clear after 10 a.m.. 5:00 now, with wind and thunderstorms. Almost an inch of rain overnight. I got in a nice ride before the rain yesterday, rode to the grocery store. I was attacked by a goose en route. Luckily, I had a bicycle with front racks, so he got to make his point without harming much of anything. I also saw a great blue heron in his mating plumage, eating a fish.









Note the bulge in his neck in the lower picture. That is the fish. The white streaks among his feathers are the fancy mating plumage.


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2021)

Oh dear! I read that as Jason Bourne's Swan Lake !


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I suppose Cheer Leaders have turned semaphore into an art form .
> 
> Trouble is that they are a bit too fast for me .


Could you reply to them though!


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2021)

Warm, overcast and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Am having a plumpitty day sitting in front of the telly overdosing on motorsport - BTCC meeting from Thruxton and the F1 from Spain. Oh, and there's the Seniors World Snooker from Sheffield.

Thinking about a  and a snackette shortly...


----------



## PeteXXX (9 May 2021)

Busy morning, pottering around in the garden and sheds, followed by a few miles walk with MrsPete. 

I feel the settee beckoning now! 
Zzzzzz 😴


----------



## tyred (9 May 2021)

I was bored enough to read the small print on my car insurance and I have discovered that I am not covered to commit acts of rebellion, war or terrorism or to use it in the invasion of another country


----------



## dave r (9 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I was bored enough to read the small print on my car insurance and I have discovered that I am not covered to commit acts of rebellion, war or terrorism or to use it in the invasion of another country



Someones dotting the I's and crossing the T's


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I was bored enough to read the small print on my car insurance and I have discovered that I am not covered to commit acts of rebellion, war or terrorism or to use it in the invasion of another country



That's next Saturday evening ruined then...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2021)

I took the bike in the car to Oxford, where I saw lots of colleges and en route saw an astonishing number of red kites.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I was bored enough to read the small print on my car insurance and I have discovered that I am not covered to commit acts of rebellion, war or terrorism or to use it in the invasion of another country


Your plan to invade Wales has fallen before it started then.


----------



## tyred (9 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Your plan to invade Wales has fallen before it started then.


I suppose I better remove the bulletproof glass and the magazine holder. I wouldn't want to invalidate my insurance.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I suppose I better remove the bulletproof glass and the magazine holder. I wouldn't want to invalidate my insurance.


They've got those as excluded items on your insurance!!


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2021)

I have overdosed on motorsport. And there's still and F4 race to go as well as the F1 highlights.

Happy Reynard.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have overdosed on motorsport. And there's still and F4 race to go as well as the* F1* highlights.
> 
> Happy Reynard.


I'll say this and no more. 
There was a first today.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2021)

That was an F4 race out of the top drawer. Like in the Ginettas, the kiddos seem to put on a better show than the big boys.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'll say this and no more.
> There was a first today.



Well, I had the F1 on the laptop and the touring cars on the telly


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'll say this and no more.
> There was a first today.


Century?


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Century?



Owzat!


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2021)

Anyways, almost time to pop the radio on for Arsenal v West Brom.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Owzat!


Are you appealing under law 5.1?


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2021)

What a great day all 35000 steps of them 
And dry all day as well


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> What a great day all 35000 steps of them
> And dry all day as well


What distance does those 35,000 steps cover?


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> What distance does those 35,000 steps cover?


Well they include a 56 mile ride and 7 miles of walking but according to my Old fit bit 38.8 miles


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> What distance does those 35,000 steps cover?


My cheapo fit band data dumped over 40,000 steps last night. All I did was go to the toilet once and that's only about 3 metres from my bed! That's the 2nd or 3rd time it's done it so perhaps it's time to replace it.


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My cheapo fit band data dumped over 40,000 steps last night. All I did was go to the toilet once and that's only about 3 metres from my bed! That's the 2nd or 3rd time it's done it so perhaps it's time to replace it.


Sleep walking?


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 May 2021)

The weather forecast was right but wrong. It was windy as threatened and the lightning storms have indeed started along with proper heavy rain. It was the timing that was wrong.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sleep walking?


If only, that would be a great way of getting the day's walking out of the way!


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If only, that would be a great way of getting the day's walking out of the way!


You'd be tired when you got up though.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'd be tired when you got up though.


You would just go back to sleep then. Then wake up.....


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 May 2021)

A big storm passed close by and I was contemplating pulling the power cords from the various electronics.
Only one animal here enjoyed the show, the sick cat who always enjoyed lightning storms, he sat outside and watched while the rest hid or complained.


----------



## DCLane (9 May 2021)

I've just dropped my son's rollers and the side's cracked  They've been sat in the sun for the past 4 years so I'm not surprised they've gone brittle.

Replacement set bought and I hope to collect tomorrow/Tuesday.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2021)

Arsenal v West Brom negotiated.

Wish we had those goals on Thursday night. 

F1 highlights negotiated.

Still watching the snooker, but it's not looking good for the Whirlwind.

Almost time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are you appealing under law 5.1?



If that's the case...

Finsbury Park


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> If that's the case...
> 
> Finsbury Park


Leicester Square!


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Leicester Square!



That's a tough one, but I shall go to...

Harrow-on-the-Hill


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's a tough one, but I shall go to...
> 
> Harrow-on-the-Hill


I see you're familiar with the rules of Morning Crescent. But I'm playing St John's Wood. So you get dumped in Wimbledon.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I see you're familiar with the rules of Morning Crescent. But I'm playing St John's Wood. So you get dumped in Wimbledon.



Of course I am.  Shame they shut the stadium in Wimbledon, or I'd go stock car racing  But I'll wriggle out of that one and nip over to

Oval


----------



## DCLane (9 May 2021)

Set up for grasstrack racing tomorrow night in Leeds. The only experience we've had is riding our grasstrack bike around a grassy area near us for about 10 minutes. And one of us will be riding a borrowed bike as I'll be racing against my son - one will use the Fuji Track bike I have and we're not risking the carbon fibre track bikes 

He's in the 'top' group as he's a 3rd cat rider, I'm in the middle group as I'm a 4th cat and the youngsters in mine and the lowest group have been doing this for years. 

Should be ... erm ... interesting


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Of course I am.  Shame they shut the stadium in Wimbledon, or I'd go stock car racing  But I'll wriggle out of that one and nip over to
> 
> Oval


Gunnersbury, but only because I'm thinking of West Bromwich Albion.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Gunnersbury, but only because I'm thinking of West Bromwich Albion.



Arsenal

Even though it's not a terribly logical move, you know I couldn't resist


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Arsenal v West Brom negotiated.
> 
> Wish we had those goals on Thursday night.
> 
> ...


Did you see the "First"?


----------



## classic33 (9 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> Set up for grasstrack racing tomorrow night in Leeds. The only experience we've had is riding our grasstrack bike around a grassy area near us for about 10 minutes. And one of us will be riding a borrowed bike as I'll be racing against my son - one will use the Fuji Track bike I have and we're not risking the carbon fibre track bikes
> 
> He's in the 'top' group as he's a 3rd cat rider, I'm in the middle group as I'm a 4th cat and the youngsters in mine and the lowest group have been doing this for years.
> 
> Should be ... erm ... interesting


Any idea of older grass track locations in the Leeds area. Late 50's, but may be still in use today.


----------



## DCLane (9 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Any idea of older grass track locations in the Leeds area. Late 50's, but may be still in use today.



Roundhay is the only one I know of.

There's a couple of cycle speedway sites - Heckmondwike (in use) and Sowerby Bridge (not in use currently).


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> Roundhay is the only one I know of.
> 
> There's a couple of cycle speedway sites - Heckmondwike (in use) and Sowerby Bridge (not in use currently).


Definitely the Leeds area. Just wondering if it's a different one, or how it may have changed since the 50's.

Around the same size as a running track, 400 metres.


----------



## DCLane (10 May 2021)

@classic33 - I've found this source, which has more information: http://www.internationalcyclesport.com/html/tracks_in_yorkshire.html

There seems to have been a track on Cardigan Fields as a one-off, but Roundhay's the well-known one. This seems to have been banked originally from the photo below but isn't currently: 






From here a certain Tom Pidcock was racing in 2009 in the Under 10's, alongside other local riders we know: https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/track/article/tra20090826-West-Riding-Track-League-0


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> @classic33 - I've found this source, which has more information: http://www.internationalcyclesport.com/html/tracks_in_yorkshire.html
> 
> There seems to have been a track on Cardigan Fields as a one-off, but Roundhay's the well-known one. This seems to have been banked originally from the photo below but isn't currently:
> 
> ...


That might be it, the banked track.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 May 2021)

Good morning. Two days of work then holiday for three weeks before starting the new job...


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2021)

Well thankfully that slipped out with no problems


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2021)

First cuppa done
Cat decides to sit on my wrist whilst i am using laptop
clear blue skies


----------



## dave r (10 May 2021)

One for the cat lovers on here, strange looking cat!








https://blog.pawsplanet.me/7166/?utm_source=YAS&utm_medium=YAS&utm_campaign=YAS


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> What a great day all 35000 steps of them
> And dry all day as well


Is that the original version of the 39 steps ?


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2021)

Morning .
It was raining a moment ago.
I have got to take my teeth to the dentist's this morning . I'll have to go with them as they don't like going in on their own .


----------



## PeteXXX (10 May 2021)

There were still some slugs sliding around the lawn this morning. They're not not...! 
I flicked about 20 juicy ones a long way onto some waste ground over my back fence last night. 
I hope they're not homing slugs!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It was raining a moment ago.
> I have got to take my teeth to the dentist's this morning . I'll have to go with them as they don't like going in on their own .


I could post mine if I needed to.. 😂


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> There were still some slugs sliding around the lawn this morning. They're not not...!
> I flicked about 20 juicy ones a long way onto some waste ground over my back fence last night.
> I hope they're not homing slugs!


Ah! They haven't got a leg to stand on !


----------



## postman (10 May 2021)

Got to say the nerves are building up.13-00ish the plumber is turning up.Leak still dripping of course it is,but it's the sound of constant running water that has got me on edge,what is it where is it going and another weird thing there is a small area of the floor that seems hot/cool to the touch.13-00 can't come quick enough.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2021)

I'm up. It might just be a temporary state of affairs.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 May 2021)

Installing a new copy of Windows on a new SSD.

It's Windows, so the computer may end up being defenestrated (ooooh, that's why they called it _Windows_...  )


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2021)

I've got to have a filling re done , it has come loose .


----------



## PeteXXX (10 May 2021)

Well, it was sunny when I started my ride ☔ ☔


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2021)

Here in Hundred Acre wood, we have some new arrivals, Wombat Vombatus Ursinus, from Tasmania. 

We are trying to think of a shorter name for them. 

The larger one is Mrs Vombatus and _her son has_ not got a name yet,


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> We are trying to think of a shorter name for them.


Square Scat Bear?
Ground Koala?


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> Here in Hundred Acre wood, we have some new arrivals, Wombat Vombatus Ursinus, from Tasmania.
> 
> We are trying to think of a shorter name for them.
> 
> ...


Willy the Wombat from Tinga and Tucker Club .


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2021)

I think I might have a corner beef sandwich with my tomato soup .


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Willy the Wombat from Tinga and Tucker Club .


Tinga and Tucker,whereabouts unknown since end of show, missing and presumed emigrated. May be in the company of a wombat.


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is that the original version of the 39 steps ?


Any version of that film is great , I can still remember reading the book at school


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2021)

Warm, blustery, overcast and threatening rain here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well again, so am feeling decidedly meh.

Washed my face masks this morning - they had sort of accumulated.  Silly really, considering they only take a couple of minutes to wash by hand.

I removed the battery from the mower and put it on the charger. The charger is telling me that the battery is fully-charged, yet I haven't used the mower since October...  So either the charger is telling porkies or the battery is fubared. Irritating, because it's a relatively new one, and they're not exactly cheap. I will put the battery back later this afternoon and see if I can't get the mower started. Maybe jump-start it from the car or something...

Also used my track pump to pump up the tyres on the mower. I've had a visitation from the p*ncture fairy on one of the wheels.

Anyways, it's almost time for lunch, and I has a hungry.


----------



## postman (10 May 2021)

Ok an update on the work.The got pipe behind the cupboard has split.It is inside the concrete floor,looks it was not lagged before being buried.So it has corroded after 30 years.Solution is to isolate it.A joint then piping attached and run the length of the kitchen under the units and attached to the kitchen tap.All is going well,going to have a few holes in backs of one cupboard but that is fine I can glue a panel over that.I'll be back later with more information.


----------



## rockyroller (10 May 2021)

hugged my 91 yr old Mom for the 1st time since 3/9/20. she was so thrilled. me too!


----------



## rockyroller (10 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> Here in Hundred Acre wood, we have some new arrivals, Wombat Vombatus Ursinus, from Tasmania.
> The larger one is Mrs Vombatus and _her son has_ not got a name yet,


fantastic photo! super cute!


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2021)

We had a shower of biblical proportions whilst eating lunch. Now have bright sunshine. Madam Poppy is on the window ledge in my bedroom soaking up the rays.

Don't think this reprieve will last, as it looks like it's raining out Pymoor way

And a type 66 loco has just hauled a load of empty yellow wagons past Casa Reynard.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> Here in Hundred Acre wood, we have some new arrivals, Wombat Vombatus Ursinus, from Tasmania.
> 
> We are trying to think of a shorter name for them.
> 
> ...


Minivom? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (10 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> We had a shower of biblical proportions..



Ahhhhh, it's reached you now, then.. That's the one that landed on me and my bike this morning


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ahhhhh, it's reached you now, then.. That's the one that landed on me and my bike this morning



Quite probably.

Looks like it has a twin brother, it'll be raining again here before too long.


----------



## DCLane (10 May 2021)

I went to Stockport to collect some rollers I've bought and pick up a pair of wheels I'd lent out from nearby. Nice seller.

Stockport wasn't exciting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is that the original version of the 39 steps ?



As an opera. Written by Wagner: _Die Steppenungenenen_. About seven days long at a guess...


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2021)

Shower has passed just to the south. Looks like it dumped its load on Littleport instead.


----------



## postman (10 May 2021)

We have got a problem,at the moment the guy is away buying the pipe or tubing for the long run under the cabinets.He has asked us to empty one more unit,he is going to cut open the back of the unit to see where some pipe work is going.But glory be ,there is a hole cut perfectly in to the panel with a modern joint showing, we might just have got some good luck.


----------



## postman (10 May 2021)

Wonderful finding that joint has been a game changer.He says he will be out of our way very soon.


----------



## postman (10 May 2021)

Tip for all of you.If a builder puts piping in a concrete floor make sure he wraps it in a covering,it might not corrode.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2021)

I'm off downstairs to put the kettle on.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2021)

It's Windsday here today ! 
I wonder what day it will be tomorrow ?


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2021)

A  has been made.

I have two shortbread fingers to go with it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2021)

@Reynard By coincidence, the connection between Arsenal, interment and Gunnersbury came up on this afternoon's Brain of Britain programme. I rarely have the slightest clue what's going on in that programme so I was dead chuffed to have the answer before the quizzees.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> @Reynard By coincidence, the connection between Arsenal, interment and Gunnersbury came up on this afternoon's Brain of Britain programme. I rarely have the slightest clue what's going on in that programme so I was dead chuffed to have the answer before the quizzees.



Now that's neat!


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2021)

Am sharing my shortbread fingers with Madam Poppy.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> Here in Hundred Acre wood, we have some new arrivals, Wombat Vombatus Ursinus, from Tasmania.
> 
> We are trying to think of a shorter name for them.
> 
> ...


Junior?


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2021)

Put the battery back in the mower, and it started with the first turn of the key.

That's a weight off my mind, and I can now get down to tackling the weeds, umm, sorry, grass that make up my excuse for a lawn. Although I will skirt around the big drifts of forget-me-nots, and won't cut those until they've self-seeded.

They turned up in my garden randomly many years ago, and given how much they've spread, they obviously like it here.


----------



## postman (10 May 2021)

Final report and sorry if it should have gone in another section.Job done,pipework had corroded set in concrete 30 years ago.It was the top sticking out.Solution was a bypass with that that modern white bendy pipe.So the bill,don't forget I was quoted £65 call out and first hour,then £ 60 per hour after so he arrived at 13-00 and left just after 17-15.Materials were a long piece of piping and a few joints.Final cost and we were stunned £ 275, we were so grateful we have him £ 20 as a tip.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2021)

Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

Felix AGAIL for the girls, and a jacket potato with the leftover curry for me. Oh, and a helping of crumble and custard for afters.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 May 2021)

I've got the family tickets at an open air cinema in July to see The Greatest Showman 

🤹‍♂️ 🎪 🤹‍♂️


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 May 2021)

Two days to go until I finish work (officially on Friday but I have a couple of days holiday and Thursday is a public holiday) I'm zonked at the moment: it feels like my system is aware it's getting a break soon and is just pushing to get me over the line.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Two days to go until I finish work (officially on Friday but I have a couple of days holiday and Thursday is a public holiday) I'm zonked at the moment: it feels like my system is aware it's getting a break soon and is just pushing to get me over the line.


You can find your floor on your holiday!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You can find your floor on your holiday!



That's a "dad" response...


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You can find your floor on your holiday!


That's what used to happen to me, first week recuperation and the realisation that I am knackered, second week holiday, third week (when I was lucky enough) scheming how never to have to work again.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a "dad" response...


You found your table the other day!
The floor is a much larger area, who knows what you might find.


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2021)

Pulling weeds up is very relaxing 
Putting runner bean canes up is frustrating in the wind


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You found your table the other day!
> The floor is a much larger area, who knows what you might find.



I know which direction it is in, do I need more details?


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I know which direction it is in, do I need more details?


Following gravity is cheating.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2021)

I've been watching the historic car racing at Monaco on ITV4. It was nice to see those old racing cars .


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Following gravity is cheating.



Yes dad.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes dad.


You'll give folk the wrong idea saying that!


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2021)

I am satisfyingly full of jacket potato, curry, crumble and custard.

And no, before anyone makes any snippy remarks, I didn't have all of that on the same plate...


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am satisfyingly full of jacket potato, *curry, crumble *and custard.
> 
> And no, before anyone makes any snippy remarks, I didn't have all of that on the same plate...



*Katsu Curry Crumble*

Ingredients
1 Red Chilli (Diced and Deseeded)
250 ml Chicken Stock
75 g Margerine
150 g Plain Flour
1.5 tbsp Honey
1 Leek (Sliced)
1 tsp Chilli Flakes
3 Chicken Breasts (Butterflied)
1 tbsp Curry Powder
100 g Edamame Beans
1 tbsp Rice Wine Vinegar
3 Cloves Garlic (Finely Diced)
3 Spring Onions (Diced)
1 tsp Ginger Paste
2 Carrots (Peeled and Diced)
75 g Porridge Oats
1.5 tbsp Light Soy Sauce


https://sortedfood.com/recipe/13734


----------



## Tribansman (10 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Katsu Curry Crumble*
> 
> Ingredients
> 1 Red Chilli (Diced and Deseeded)
> ...


I want to think I'll like that...but I'm skeptical!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 May 2021)

I bought myself some new slippers today.


----------



## Moon bunny (10 May 2021)

My new paint markers have arrived!


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I want to think I'll like that...but I'm skeptical!



It's sort of like a deconstructed breaded chicken and sauce.

Mind, I do make savoury veggie crumbles.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's sort of like a deconstructed breaded chicken and sauce.
> 
> Mind, I do make savoury veggie crumbles.


That's how the curry crumbles!


----------



## Jenkins (10 May 2021)

Another example of male multi-tasking this morning: bike ride combined with bottle bank run, some shopping and visiting the doctors' surgery for my 2nd Covid jab this morning. Absolutely no reaction yet apart from a having the munchies - although that may be from the afternoon's bike ride in a 20mph+ wind.

Day out tomorrow, then back to work on Wednesday for nine consecutive days of civil service based boredom.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 May 2021)

Warsteiner €1 50cl bottle at my local beer chain. I'll be making some space in the back of the motor tomorrow.


----------



## newts (10 May 2021)

I saw a 'cyclist' on a mtb yesterday with a door mirror from a 7.5t truck mounted on the handlerbars


----------



## DCLane (10 May 2021)

First ever grasstrack racing done, with 2 minutes of 'practice' before-hand. Lots of fun. No pressure on him, which is unusual these days, and it was an evening off for us both.

I wasn't last, except in my sprint heat, although I _think_ the commissaire must've thought we weren't taking it seriously in the last two races - we rolled up just as they started both times.

Son's rear wheel moved on our £40 Fuji Track just as he went into a final sprint in the Devil (oops  ), I was on a borrowed bike and the grass was solid on one side, mud on the other.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> First ever grasstrack racing done, with 2 minutes of 'practice' before-hand. Lots of fun. No pressure on him, which is unusual these days, and it was an evening off for us both.
> 
> I wasn't last, except in my sprint heat, although I _think_ the commissaire must've thought we weren't taking it seriously in the last two races - we rolled up just as they started both times.
> 
> Son's rear wheel moved on our £40 Fuji Track just as he went into a final sprint in the Devil (oops  ), I was on a borrowed bike and the grass was solid on one side, mud on the other.



Sounds like you had a blast


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> First ever grasstrack racing done, with 2 minutes of 'practice' before-hand. Lots of fun. No pressure on him, which is unusual these days, and it was an evening off for us both.
> 
> I wasn't last, except in my sprint heat, although I _think_ the commissaire must've thought we weren't taking it seriously in the last two races - we rolled up just as they started both times.
> 
> Son's rear wheel moved on our £40 Fuji Track just as he went into a final sprint in the Devil (oops  ), I was on a borrowed bike and the grass was solid on one side, mud on the other.


Would you do it on a penny farthing?

The link you gave for grass tracks mentioned a race track in Halifax. Cinder track at the top of Hanson Lane. Thrum Hall, Clarion Cycle Club raced there. 

The area itself was a local "sport centre", with a number of different activities there over the years.


----------



## DCLane (10 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would you do it on a penny farthing?
> 
> The link you gave for grass tracks mentioned a race track in Halifax. Cinder track at the top of Hanson Lane. Thrum Hall, Clarion Cycle Club raced there.
> 
> The area itself was a local "sport centre", with a number of different activities there over the years.



I don't think I could do it on anything other than cross tyres - it was too muddy. In a dry summer it'd be fine but penny farthing's tended to be raced on cinder tracks rather than grass.

There's an old map of Halifax here - and it shows a cricket ground next to the football ground at the top. I'm guessing it was round the outside of the cricket ground since there's a dotted line.

And @Reynard - it was good to have a night where results didn't count, without the pressure of needing to get a result and points. That lack of 'focus' probably showed a bit  - he still gave it a push at times, but with a muddy-faced smile. His training schedule has a 'day off' today, and it just about covered that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> As an opera. Written by Wagner: _Die Steppenungenenen_. About seven days long at a guess...


_Who won the Derby in 1935?
Come back in 1936, and I'll tell you then!_
Mr Memory, always the crowd pleaser.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> I don't think I could do it on anything other than cross tyres - it was too muddy. In a dry summer it'd be fine but penny farthing's tended to be raced on cinder tracks rather than grass.
> 
> There's an old map of Halifax here - and it shows a cricket ground next to the football ground at the top. I'm guessing it was round the outside of the cricket ground since there's a dotted line.
> 
> And @Reynard - it was good to have a night where results didn't count, without the pressure of needing to get a result and points. That lack of 'focus' probably showed a bit  - he still gave it a push at times, but with a muddy-faced smile. His training schedule has a 'day off' today, and it just about covered that.


It was a cinder track, still there when it was sold by the rugby club.

Later the home of the Halifax RLFC, before they moved to the Shay. Cricket Club moved out a few years before.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> And @Reynard - it was good to have a night where results didn't count, without the pressure of needing to get a result and points. That lack of 'focus' probably showed a bit  - he still gave it a push at times, but with a muddy-faced smile. His training schedule has a 'day off' today, and it just about covered that.



Yup, am familiar with that sort of thing from my fencing days.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2021)

Anyways, gonna slope off in search of a


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 May 2021)

Steak n chips tonight has made me a bit sleepy. Maybe it was the addition of peas, grilled tomato, mushrooms and Malbec? Time for bo bo's


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Steak n chips tonight has made me a bit sleepy. Maybe it was the addition of peas, grilled tomato, mushrooms and Malbec? Time for bo bo's


It can't be the Malbec. Finishing a bottle kept me awake for a couple hours at least the other day.


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2021)

Well that was another easy one .
Wanted to get some miles in this morning but didn't wake up early enough


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 May 2021)

Going for a run shortly. Bike ride tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am satisfyingly full of jacket potato, curry, crumble and custard.
> 
> And no, before anyone makes any snippy remarks, I didn't have all of that on the same plate...


It saves on washing up !


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Going for a run shortly. Bike ride tomorrow hopefully.


Bit early for you ?

Meanwhile first cuppa drank 
Cat's had some fuss
SWMBO is snoozing 
Work station ready to go 
$ more days then holiday


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2021)

It must be 07.30 as the screen on my phone has transmogrified into Daytime Mode


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2021)

Morning .
It has clouded over . It was nice and sunny earlier .


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2021)

Have I missed an episode of the Higman ?


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2021)

If everything was reliable as Fujitsu or Hitachi !


----------



## randynewmanscat (11 May 2021)

I can tell from the sound of the rain that it is going to carry on raining until the afternoon without pause.


----------



## Tribansman (11 May 2021)

We're having a new kitchen put in (we moved in last year and doesn't look like it's been touched since the 70s ) and the work starts today. So not relishing the next 2-3 weeks...particularly as the only (door) access to our back garden is through the kitchen, and it'll be inaccessible for a while due to work on the floor, etc.

Thankfully our lounge window opens _just _enough to fit my bike through  just need to wipe the chain to minimise risk of incurring Mrs T's wrath...


----------



## postman (11 May 2021)

I have decided to install a water feature in the kitchen.I miss the sound of rushing water. Yeah like a hole in the head.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yup, am familiar with that sort of thing from my fencing days.


Foil, épée or sabre


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I can tell from the sound of the rain that it is going to carry on raining until the afternoon without pause.


same here dammit !


----------



## Speicher (11 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yup, am familiar with that sort of thing from my fencing days.





woodbutchmaster said:


> Foil, épée or sabre



Park paling, or hit and miss?


----------



## postman (11 May 2021)

Just cleaned the bigger windows of the house,don't tel me it's going to rain.


----------



## postman (11 May 2021)

Just been nattering with George my old neigbour,just told him once Boris gives the green light I shall be going round Tuesday and maybe Friday if we don't have care duties over in Lancashire.Anyway he told me a couple of weeks ago the postman arrived at 17-30 Saturday,my word in my day 72-83 we were done for 09-30 and going home 10-30.Plus two deliveries Mon - Friday.Nay nay Mr Wilkes things have gone to pot.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 May 2021)

Giro or ride? mmm, best get a brew on and consider this a bit longer


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2021)

I've managed to stop the shower screen squeaking when it's opened. A judicious squirt of GT85 into the top pivot point did the trick!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 May 2021)

l'm off to buy wine, then l'm off for anti virus vaccination, then l'm coming back home to drink the wine.....busy,busy, busy!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2021)

Stygian gloom and thunder here in Hamtun!
I'm glad I got my ride in this morning ⚡


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

Warm and breezy here chez Casa Reynard, but it's gone rather dark in the last half an hour or so.

I have put some potted plants outside to take advantage of the impending rain. Saves me watering the things.

Otherwise, I have spent the morning emptying all the junk out of the car and removing all the crud off the carpets and seats, as I have to take the car to the garage in the village tomorrow to get the front brakes replaced. I don't have the tools or expertise to do it myself - I'd rather let the pros loose on this one.

I also watched the state opening of parliament.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Have I missed an episode of the Higman ?



No, I've not done much work on it lately. 

I've needed a break from the glue as I've been really struggling with the allergy issues. Plus the next stage is a bit squeaky bum, and I need some thinking time...

Have also been working more on my writing project of late.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Foil, épée or sabre



All three, actually.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> Park paling, or hit and miss?



More like buckling my swash


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

Here comes the rain...

Anyways, I'm sloping off for some luncheon.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Bit early for you ?


In terms of waking up? No, always up around 5AM. In terms of going for a run? A little, but my wife is taking my daughter to school today instead of me, and has a morning of torture shopping planned so I need to get myself mentally prepared


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2021)

Rained for most of the morning here


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

It rained while I was having my lunch. Looks like there's more heading this way.


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2021)

Ha ha ha ha! They have had to put the old British built 125's back into service !


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ha ha ha ha! They have had to put the old British built 125's back into service !



As long as they don't bring back the old BR ham sandwiches as well...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ha ha ha ha! They have had to put the old British built 125's back into service !



Admired all over the world, some of the best people-cans ever built.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> All three, actually.


At least if people get closer than 2 metres you can poke them with the pointy end!


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> At least if people get closer than 2 metres you can poke them with the pointy end!



That's the job for an epee - the target is the whole body, not just the torso


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

Anyways, I need to nip downstairs and bash some veggies for supper.


----------



## mybike (11 May 2021)

postman said:


> Just been nattering with George my old neigbour,just told him once Boris gives the green light I shall be going round Tuesday and maybe Friday if we don't have care duties over in Lancashire.Anyway he told me a couple of weeks ago the postman arrived at 17-30 Saturday,my word in my day 72-83 we were done for 09-30 and going home 10-30.Plus two deliveries Mon - Friday.Nay nay Mr Wilkes things have gone to pot.



I seem to recall complaints if the post hadn't been delivered before the commuters left for work.


----------



## mybike (11 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> As long as they don't bring back the old BR ham sandwiches as well...



Not to mention the cheese ones.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

mybike said:


> Not to mention the cheese ones.



They weren't as dodgy as the ham ones. Or at least that's what I remember...

Having said that, my dad always insisted on taking sandwiches from home when travelling etc.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

I have a  and two shortbread fingers.

Well, slightly less than two shortbread fingers, as I've just shared one with Madam Poppy.


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2021)

Runner beans planted and gently wound around the cane's turn your back and they unwound themselves
At least the rain has stopped


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> It rained while I was having my lunch. Looks like there's more heading this way.


Lunch or rain ?


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Lunch or rain ?



Rain, although it was only a few spits and spots.

Blue skies and bright sunshine now.


----------



## Speicher (11 May 2021)

I have been watching the 6pm news. There was some footage of the performers arriving the 02 arena. 

One of them forgot to put any clothes on. She was just wearing a bra, French knickers and stockings.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have been watching the 6pm news. There was some footage of the performers arriving.
> 
> One of them forgot to put any clothes on. She was just wearing a bra, French knickers and stockings.



o/~ It was an itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow polka dot bikini that she wore... o/~


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2021)

Is it bin day tomorrow ?
I was wondering if anyone was keeping track of things .


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2021)

Oh! The historic racing from Monaco is on the telly again on ITV4 this evening, not sure if it is part 2 or not .


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2021)

If i have to watch another ewe suffering a prolapse tonight along with a vet burying an arm up inside , i won't be responsible for my actions


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

postman said:


> Just been nattering with George my old neigbour,just told him once Boris gives the green light I shall be going round Tuesday and maybe Friday if we don't have care duties over in Lancashire.Anyway he told me a couple of weeks ago the postman arrived at 17-30 Saturday,my word in my day 72-83 we were done for 09-30 and going home 10-30.Plus two deliveries Mon - Friday.Nay nay Mr Wilkes things have gone to pot.


They're looking to start a Sunday delivery, parcels only, round these parts.

Old postal workers will be given first chance.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> If i have to watch another ewe suffering a prolapse tonight along with a vet burying an arm up inside , i won't be responsible for my actions


Scale it up slightly, and consider how you go about getting the insides, now on the outside, back inside at two in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

Braised lamb with mint & garlic, mashed potatoes, carrots and peas. And strawberries for afters.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is it bin day tomorrow ?
> I was wondering if anyone was keeping track of things .



It was bin day here today, but I didn't bother putting anything out. Not enough in either the black bag or in the blue wheelie bin.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2021)

Black bin day here tomorrow. It's already by the kerb on the off chance of an early collection.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2021)

Should have been recycling and bin bag day today. They may be here sometime this week.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2021)

Time for a nice


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2021)

Anyways, time for bed. Need to take the car to the garage early doors to get the front brakes sorted. Hope I don't get rained on while riding back home...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2021)

Morning y'all off out for a few miles wish me luck


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

Last day at work yesterday, now I'm just going in for a couple of hours because a client has an "X0" birthday so there's a bit of a celebration, and I promised I'd be there.


----------



## tyred (12 May 2021)

Pouring rain again


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

tyred said:


> Pouring rain again



Gloomy here; it was raining in the night judging by the state of the garden.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 May 2021)

We had a big storm last night - thunder, bolts of lightning (very, very frightening me, Galileo…) the whole works. It was moving pretty quickly though and soon passed. The sound of the rain hitting the windows was deafening for about 4 minutes, then it abated.


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2021)

Clear blue sky here 
Nice 18 miles earlier
Way breakfast today as busy morning ahead


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 May 2021)

Forgot to mention, yesterday my father popped over as he had a problem with his mobile he wanted me to fix. In the few minutes he was here, one of my neighbours reversed into his parked car. All the rear wing on one side is scratched down to the metal and looking a little crumpled. Minor damage to neighbour’s car. Despite how small our street is, there was so much room you could have reversed a tank around my dad’s car where he was parked without incident. From the reaction of my neighbour‘s partner, this isn’t the first and won’t be the last accident my neighbour has been responsible for, the yell of “Again?!” was a good hint. Dad took lots of photos and they swapped details. Hopefully, it’ll be resolved by the insurance companies quickly and dad can have his car repaired as soon as possible.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Forgot to mention, yesterday my father popped over as he had a problem with his mobile he wanted me to fix. In the few minutes he was here, one of my neighbours reversed into his parked car. All the rear wing on one side is scratched down to the metal and looking a little crumpled. Minor damage to neighbour’s car. Despite how small our street is, there was so much room you could have reversed a tank around my dad’s car where he was parked without incident. From the reaction of my neighbour‘s partner, this isn’t the first and won’t be the last accident my neighbour has been responsible for, the yell of “Again?!” was a good hint. Dad took lots of photos and they swapped details. Hopefully, it’ll be resolved by the insurance companies quickly and dad can have his car repaired as soon as possible.


Unfortunately, it will be likely to affect _his _insurance premium price at next renewal 😔


----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2021)

Morning .
Sunny here .
I have put our rubbish bin out . It seems to be the general opinion of the neighbours that it is today .
See! I didn't use the word consensus! Oops just said it !


----------



## PeteXXX (12 May 2021)

☀ ☀ ☀ 
Typical, I'm back to work today after 12 day off 😂


----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2021)

I might do a bit of train spotting today to see if I can see an old HST 125. A bit of nostalgia .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2021)

Yesterday morning I accidentally turned the radiator in the living room to maximum. When I got home it was cooking in there. After turning it down and opening the windows, it's a lot more pleasant this morning. Shorts on but not warm enough for socks off. 

I have plans to take a bath this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2021)

Quiet roads this morning 30 minutes early for appointment


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2021)

Blue skies gone now grey


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2021)

Smallish white clouds have started to gather together and grow taller so it's transitional here. Grey developing with bits of blue, white and grey. West London, however, still has sunshine.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I might do a bit of train spotting today to see if I can see an old HST 125. A bit of nostalgia .



The weather is looking nice here so I may go and do the same later. I've just finished my last day at work and I'm feeling a bit introspective.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Last day at work yesterday, now I'm just going in for a couple of hours because a client has an "X0" birthday so there's a bit of a celebration, and I promised I'd be there.


And there'll be cake there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 May 2021)

-1C here. Tomato plants are covered in case of frost.


----------



## Speicher (12 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The weather is looking nice here so I may go and do the same later. I've just finished my last day at work and I'm feeling a bit introspective.



Have you got a few days to continue being introspective?

Or are you looking forward to an abundance of pink in the park feeding the ducks?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> And there'll be cake there.



That's the reason I gave when I went there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> Have you got a few days to continue being introspective?
> 
> Or are you looking forward to an abundance of pink in the park feeding the ducks?



I've got three weeks until the start of the next job, and I'll be in my apartment in Freiburg until at least the 21st because that's the day I'm getting my second vaccination, and I have to get it at my former place of work.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's the reason I gave when I went there.


See, cake can fix.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> See, cake can fix.



Sure, that was the deal: I promised to go and they promised cake.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sure, that was the deal: I promised to go and they promised cake.


They know your weak spot now!


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> They know your weak spot now!



Aye, but I'm not working there any more.


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2021)

I'm awaiting delivery of part of MrsF's birthday present. She's expressed an interest in a retractable awning for over the patio. I've done some googling, and being competent at DIY, I've gone with self install - it's about a fifth of professionally fitted ones. It's going to be hard hiding a 3.5m long box though, never mind wrapping it.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> I'm awaiting delivery of part of MrsF's birthday present. She's expressed an interest in a retractable awning for over the patio. I've done some googling, and being competent at DIY, I've gone with self install - it's about a fifth of professionally fitted ones. It's going to be hard hiding a 3.5m long box though, never mind wrapping it.



When I replaced the curtain rail for the big window in the front of the lounge last year the carrier managed to loose the seven foot long box the replacement rail was in. The company CCTV showed the box being loaded on to the van and that was the last we saw of it.


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2021)

Well that was a busy morning 
Evan walked into a couple of shops


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2021)

Warm, breezy and mostly overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

Am feeling rather ghastly today, but I did take the car to the garage and then had a nice bicycular bimble on the homeward leg. First time out on the road bike since the autumn, and I'd forgotten how twitchy it is.  Had a couple of "eek!" moments.

Guess that's what riding a hybrid and MTB does to you  

Almost time for lunch.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

I like cheese on toast.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> I'm awaiting delivery of part of MrsF's birthday present. She's expressed an interest in a retractable awning for over the patio. I've done some googling, and being competent at DIY, I've gone with self install - it's about a fifth of professionally fitted ones. It's going to be hard hiding a 3.5m long box though, never mind wrapping it.


Different address label and say you're waiting on them coming to pick up a mis-delivered item.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Aye, but I'm not working there any more.


If more cake were to be offered for Thursday, you'd not go?


----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2021)

I Mooed the loon earlier! It was getting a bit long.

Later I went out on my bike to go and look out for a HST 125. 4 other sad peeps had a similar idea and were waiting on a railway bridge when I got there. The train finally arrived at 11.50 it was a Cross Country Railways one . I did 8 miles on my bike .
I've also included a picture of a pill box for those peeps that might like them .


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> If more cake were to be offered for Thursday, you'd not go?



Nope, not a chance.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Nope, not a chance.


Suppose it were a Marmite cake and Yorkshire Tea?


----------



## Tribansman (12 May 2021)

Long ride for me today. Just having a pie and peas pitstop en route to my brother's (Letchworth to Huddersfield). 133 miles done, 47 to go, but that includes Owler Bar and Snake Pass.

I'll sleep well tonight...at my brother's hopefully, but maybe in a ditch somewhere!


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2021)

I had a chicken & avocado sandwich for lunch, plus a banana and two


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I had a chicken & avocado sandwich for lunch, plus a banana and two


Is it one banana or two banana's.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2021)

Just seen a type 66 pulling some shipping containers towards Ely.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is it one banana or two banana's.



o/~ one banana, two banana, three banana, four... o/~


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Different address label and say you're waiting on them coming to pick up a mis-delivered item.



She's already going mad as we've had 4 deliveries today for my son - he's been buying more bits to wreck his car with.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Unfortunately, it will be likely to affect _his _insurance premium price at next renewal 😔


You are no doubt right. He was in a bad enough mood though, so I didn't point that out to him. Self-preservation and all that.


----------



## dave r (12 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> o/~ one banana, two banana, three banana, four... o/~



Four bananas make a bunch and so do many more.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> I'm awaiting delivery of part of MrsF's birthday present. She's expressed an interest in a retractable awning for over the patio. I've done some googling, and being competent at DIY, I've gone with self install - it's about a fifth of professionally fitted ones. It's going to be hard hiding a 3.5m long box though, never mind wrapping it.


Maybe you can fit it overnight, tie a bow on it, and surprise her in the morning when she wakes up and looks outside!! 

HTH


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2021)

Green and brown bins are out awaiting collection
Still sunny outside


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ha ha ha ha! They have had to put the old British built 125's back into service !



I've just been reading about that: it must have been chaos for a bit with the number of Hitachi units they had to withdraw for testing.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2021)

Spent a nice brisk hour in the company of Wiggy #1, the Rouen.

I now have a  and a danish pastry.

Car won't be back from the garage till next week. Need new brake calipers as well, plus some bushes in the front suspension. Stuff doesn't half take a battering on the roads out here...  As will my wallet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Suppose it were a Marmite cake and Yorkshire Tea?



Makes no difference: Thursday is a bank holiday this week so I know they'd be lying.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Car won't be back from the garage till next week. Need new brake calipers as well, plus some bushes in the front suspension. Stuff doesn't half take a battering on the roads out here...  As will my wallet.



Living car free does require some lifestyle changes and planning, but when I read posts like that I'm glad I made them...


----------



## pawl (12 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Suppose it were a Marmite cake and Yorkshire Tea?



Directions please


----------



## pawl (12 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I like cheese on toast.




Just add Marmite to that You’ll think your in seventh heaven


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Living car free does require some lifestyle changes and planning, but when I read posts like that I'm glad I made them...



Actually, I use the car a heck of a lot less than I used to. When based in London, I was entirely car free.

Though I can't expect my 91 year old mum to act as the stoker on a tandem...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

pawl said:


> Just add Marmite to that You’ll think your in seventh heaven




View: https://giphy.com/gifs/keanu-reeves-uPnKU86sFa2fm


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Makes no difference: Thursday is a bank holiday* this week so I know they'd be lying.


*Thought that was Friday, which is why I picked Thursday.


----------



## mybike (12 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is it bin day tomorrow ?
> I was wondering if anyone was keeping track of things .



Yesterday.

I also took a load of cardboard to the dump after visiting my mum.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2021)

I've fed the cats and soon it will be time to feed me.

The girls have had Felix AGAIL with beef & poultry. I will be doing things with trout, pasta, pesto, spinach and sun-dried tomatoes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Living car free does require some lifestyle changes and planning, but when I read posts like that I'm glad I made them...





Reynard said:


> Actually, I use the car a heck of a lot less than I used to. When based in London, I was entirely car free.
> 
> Though I can't expect my 91 year old mum to act as the stoker on a tandem...



My post comes over rather more smug than intended.

Perhaps a better way to put it is that being without a car can be difficult and certainly includes sacrifices, currently involving where I live and what I can do, but it has advantages...


----------



## tyred (12 May 2021)

My computer is performing a Windows update and is only 5% complete.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2021)

tyred said:


> My computer is performing a Windows update and is only 5% complete.



Good luck.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 May 2021)

Another tale from the depths of the quincaillerie Hertig and their collective family quest to own many high value wristwatches.
3 heavy duty spring pins M6x25mm €2.90.
Clan Hertig are the French doppelganger of Weetmans of Hale (long since closed mind you).
If you need it yesterday you will pay the special yesterday tax.
I attach a falsified invoice to illustrate.


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 May 2021)

postman said:


> I have decided to install a water feature in the kitchen.I miss the sound of rushing water. Yeah like a hole in the head.


If you have cats they would appreciate your effort.


----------



## mybike (12 May 2021)

New weather sensor installed. If I shade my eyes I can see on the display that it is sunny.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2021)

tyred said:


> My computer is performing a Windows update and is only 5% complete.


I hope you weren't planning to go away this weekend....


----------



## randynewmanscat (12 May 2021)

tyred said:


> My computer is performing a Windows update and is only 5% complete.


Tell it to go away if you are busy, it will come and nag you later.


----------



## mybike (12 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I like cheese on toast.



Your cooking is coming on.

I recently found a recipe for an egg inside a tomato. It's very simple. You get a very big tomato, cut off the top, scoop out the seeds etc. & place an egg (minus it's shell of course) inside. Add salt & pepper to taste and put in an oven at 140deg for as long as it takes the egg to cook.


----------



## mybike (12 May 2021)

tyred said:


> My computer is performing a Windows update and is only 5% complete.



Linux updates seem far less of a bind, but they are more frequent.


----------



## tyred (12 May 2021)

My computer is alive and the update complete. Everything seems exactly the same as it was before!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 May 2021)

tyred said:


> My computer is performing a Windows update and is only 5% complete.


Mine took several hours..


----------



## tyred (12 May 2021)

mybike said:


> Linux updates seem far less of a bind, but they are more frequent.



I did use Linux for quite a few years and was and was a Windows hater but I bought this laptop quite a few years ago now and it came with Windows 8.1 and it worked fine and has continued to work fine and never given any problems so I seen no reason to bother installing Linux. It is the best windows computer I've ever had.

My computer usage is quite light really - a bit of general surfing and writing and maintaining my blog and other pieces of creative writing.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2021)

Tasty supper of steamed trout and spaghetti with a sauce of creme fraiche, pesto, spinach and sun dried tomatoes.

Am listening to Chelsea v Arsenal.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> My post comes over rather more smug than intended.
> 
> Perhaps a better way to put it is that being without a car can be difficult and certainly includes sacrifices, currently involving where I live and what I can do, but it has advantages...



Nothing wrong with being smug. 

I feel smug when I do stuff on the bike that nearly everyone else would use a car for.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> If you have cats they would appreciate your effort.



That would not be a good idea here - Madam Poppy is a compulsive water bowl paddler...


----------



## dave r (12 May 2021)

mybike said:


> Linux updates seem far less of a bind, but they are more frequent.



I'm on Xubuntu, the long term release version, its doing little updates in the background most days, I keep saying I'm going to have a dig round in the settings and see if I can restrict the frequency. My tablet is the one thats playing up a little bit, it keeps dropping out of the VPN set up by the firewall despite it being set up as always on, I'm going to have to have a look at that at sometime.


----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just been reading about that: it must have been chaos for a bit with the number of Hitachi units they had to withdraw for testing.


It still is .
The Flimflam managers are saying days of disruption . Some experts are saying it could be a year.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2021)

Well, well, well...

I'll take those 3 points, thank you very much. Only one point behind the spuds now.


----------



## raleighnut (12 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just been reading about that: it must have been chaos for a bit with the number of Hitachi units they had to withdraw for testing.


Serves em right for buying Japanese trains instead of British, they would be OK on the lines in Japan (modern and smooth) but on undermaintained British tracks (lumpy bumpy) it's no wonder they cracked.
Bit like when they had to ask a private owner of a vintage 'Deltic' to help out.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-13592652


----------



## PeteXXX (12 May 2021)

Back from work, now. 
I was a bit peckish but a bowl of porage sorted that out 👍🏼


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2021)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 May 2021)

Rather enjoying some Prog Rock on Youtube after my chicken rendang curry.... the heat has abated a bit, but the geiger counter is still in the red so i'll give it a bit


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2021)

Back to the normal mundane routine - wake up, drink coffee, go to work, do something unimportant while drinking more coffee, come home, drink hot chocolate, go to bed. 

Tuesday's day out in London was most relaxing - according to my Garmin watch thingy I did around 32,500 steps and covered around 16 miles while just watching the world go by. Also test rode a VanMoof electric assisted bike and decided that it wasn't for me, so saved around £2300 (including extras) for a £20 outlay on the return train ticket.


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is it bin day tomorrow ?
> I was wondering if anyone was keeping track of things .


No, bin day was yesterday (on the day you asked the question), the day before yesterday today, or last Monday when you get to read this on Thursday morning.


Edit - or at least it was for me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Rather enjoying some Prog Rock on Youtube after my chicken rendang curry.... the heat has abated a bit, but the geiger counter is still in the red so i'll give it a bit


Nope, still in the red ... hoping for amber by midnight!


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Just seen a type 66 pulling some shipping containers towards Ely.


They've ended up over here - do you want them back?


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> No, bin day was yesterday (on the day you asked the question), the day before yesterday today, or last Monday when you get to read this on Thursday morning.
> 
> 
> Edit - or at least it was for me.


The day before Yesterday Today, assuming you read this Thursday, would be tuesday not Monday. And certainly not last Monday, although it was the last Monday.


----------



## Jenkins (13 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> The day before Yesterday Today, assuming you read this Thursday, would be tuesday not Monday. And certainly not last Monday, although it was the last Monday.


Ah - but the original question was posted on Tuesday so yesterday would have been Monday, which is also the day before yesterday when I replied on Wednesday and last Monday as it's now Thursday. 

And I need to have an early(ish) night as I have an early start to work today (see above for date clarification)


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> They've ended up over here - do you want them back?



If I did, they'd be blocking the line 

Although there *used* to be a goods station a mile away at Black Bank. The sidings there are long gone, alas...


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2021)

I have a  and a crumpet with chocolate spread.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Ah - but the original question was posted on Tuesday so yesterday would have been Monday, which is also the day before yesterday when I replied on Wednesday and last Monday as it's now Thursday.
> 
> And I need to have an early(ish) night as I have an early start to work today (see above for date clarification)


That would make the day before yesterday today, given that the question was as you've pointed out asked on Tuesday, Sunday not Monday despite you answering on Wednesday(now yesterday).


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 May 2021)

I have had some Chinese food takeaway, happy family with some jasmine rice, and egg rolls and beef fried rice, finished off with a couple of Nepalese momo dumplings from the grocery store.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have had some Chinese food takeaway, happy family with some jasmine rice, and egg rolls and beef fried rice, finished off with a couple of Nepalese momo dumplings from the grocery store.


That's made me slightly peckish.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2021)

Anyways, I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I has a tired.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Off for some zzzz's myself, nunnight


----------



## Tribansman (13 May 2021)

Woke up at 4am, despite my 12 hour ride yesterday 

Back on the bike today for a trip around the Wirral. Never been so looking forward to it.

Time for porridge, ☕ and half a loaf of toast


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2021)

Morning y'all
That was a close shave could have quite easily not made it  
Damp underfoot outside


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 May 2021)

Busy day today. So much so, I've had to write myself a list to make sure I get it all done...


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Serves em right for buying Japanese trains instead of British, they would be OK on the lines in Japan (modern and smooth) but on undermaintained British tracks (lumpy bumpy) it's no wonder they cracked.
> Bit like when they had to ask a private owner of a vintage 'Deltic' to help out.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-13592652



Most of them were built in the UK. Japanese railways do seem to be heavily engineered with more spare capacity than Britain, and they probably benefit from being a rlatively modern system compared to the UK.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2021)

It turns out that my metabolism is so used to getting up early, it doesn't need an alarm clock any more.

I'd like to make a "trial ride" to my future employer but the sky looks a bit dark...


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2021)

Well first cuppa has been and gone 
Cat's been fed and fussed 
Workstation all set up ready to go just needs it's pilot now


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2021)

Morning.
I think we have a bit of a dry spell at the moment although it is grey and has been raining .
Not sure of what my plans are for today . My mind seems a bit blank at the moment .


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Most of them were built in the UK. Japanese railways do seem to be heavily engineered with more spare capacity than Britain, and they probably benefit from being a relatively modern system compared to the UK.


Yes ! Most of ours is Victorian .
I was wondering if some of the cracks might have been caused by running over points as we do have quite a few of them .

So far the electrification down here has been a roaring success. Bridges being closed for 2 years whilst a new monstrosity was put in place . The bed of the track going through Box tunnel had to be lowered. It also had to be lowered going into Bath . They might not electrify Bath due to its Heritage status and because of the eyesore it would create . Station platforms had to be rebuilt to accept the new trains . Power cables for the electricity sub station had to be laid to the track . The gantries for the catenary have gone up willy nilly. Some have been erected in some places with huge gaps between them . Oh! I heard that they were having trouble with fitting the catenary in the Severn Tunnel, some of it was trying to fix it to the roof and the other was water leaking through the roof .
So on the whole a well planned idea !


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Rather enjoying some Prog Rock on Youtube after my chicken rendang curry.... the heat has abated a bit, but the geiger counter is still in the red so i'll give it a bit


Gotta love some Prog!! Jethro Tull? Ruck Wakeman? The Nice? 🤔 👌


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2021)

Morning all. It's Thursday and somewhere on earth it's bin day. It looks like it's going to be drizzly and grey today. As I need to pick up some shopping from different places, I may be better off in long trousers.


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Gotta love some Prog!! Jethro Tull? Ruck Wakeman? The Nice? 🤔 👌


Free ? Alright Now !


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2021)

I was just thinking that the rail management are thankful for the lockdown . It would have been utter chaos if it had happened before the pandemic !


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It turns out that my metabolism is so used to getting up early, it doesn't need an alarm clock any more.
> 
> I'd like to make a "trial ride" to my future employer but the sky looks a bit dark...



Trial ride complete. It's about 15k or 9 miles thirteen chains, fifteen half horses and twenty one dessert spoons or whatever the imperial fractions are. The ride in took 35 minutes and the return took 45 minutes, because there was a headwind and I investigated a longer but more scenic route back.

From experience this year the wind blows north in the morning and south in the afternoon, so I should be travelling with the wind in both directions.

Photos didn't happen as I was timing myself but I'll be riding the route again soon: my legs are telling me they need the practice...


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trial ride complete. It's about 15k or 9 miles thirteen chains, or fifteen half horses and twenty one dessert spoons or whatever the imperial fractions are. The ride in took 35 minutes and the return took 45 minutes, because there was a headwind and I investigated a longer but more scenic route back.
> 
> From experience this year the wind blows north in the morning and south in the afternoon, so I should be travelling with the wind in both directions.
> 
> Photos didn't happen as I was timing myself but I'll be riding the route again soon: my legs are telling me they need the practice...


You only finished working at your last place within the last week, you can't be that much out of practice.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You only finished working at your last place within the last week, you can't be that much out of practice.



The last place was only 4.5k away, so it's a bit of a change.

Also: new Brooks saddle.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The last place was only 4.5k away, so it's a bit of a change.
> 
> Also: new Brooks saddle.


Okay, you might have trouble sitting down. Is that a bad thing in the job?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Okay, you might have trouble sitting down. Is that a bad thing in the job?



I don't know yet. I suspect it will be like the last job: I'll be tired out for a few weeks and then get used to it.

In the meantime, I'm eating toast.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't know yet. I suspect it will be like the last job: I'll be tired out for a few weeks and then get used to it.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm eating toast.


Does the bread fit in the toaster now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Does the bread fit in the toaster now.



I bought some "Toastbrot" specially.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2021)

Ankle has improved enough to be back on the bike, so went out for a quick hour before work - MrsF has been getting up at 6am for a swim (the only time you can get in, and she has to book each day at 6am for the next week as all slots go. I've so far not gone out on the bike at that time ! 

I set off at 7:30, back for 8:30. Fairly mild and light winds with a bit of . Trails still rather muddy in places though !


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I bought some "Toastbrot" specially.


How much more does that cost?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> How much more does that cost?



It's not too much. After 20 years they are even getting the consistency a lot better: It used to have the consistency and moisture of old sacking.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's not too much. After 20 years they are even getting the consistency a lot better: It used to have the consistency and moisture of old sacking.


Never having eaten old sacking, toasted or otherwise, I'm willing to take your word on it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Never having eaten old sacking, toasted or otherwise, I'm willing to take your word on it.



I very deliberately didn't say "taste": I know you too well.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I very deliberately didn't say "taste": I know you too well.


Yolped it down then?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Yolped it down then?



"Yolping" at the moment...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trial ride complete. It's about 15k or 9 miles thirteen chains, fifteen half horses and twenty one dessert spoons or whatever the imperial fractions are. The ride in took 35 minutes and the return took 45 minutes, because there was a headwind and I investigated a longer but more scenic route back.
> 
> From experience this year the wind blows north in the morning and south in the afternoon, so I should be travelling with the wind in both directions.
> 
> Photos didn't happen as I was timing myself but I'll be riding the route again soon: my legs are telling me they need the practice...


I believed this post until I got to the tailwind fantasy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I believed this post until I got to the tailwind fantasy.



Look, I'm trying to be optimistic okay? Don't shatter my dreams...


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2021)

Gave MrsF her present yesterday - birthday not for 4 weeks, but stocks were selling out, and a 3.5m box was hard to store. As expected, supplied wall anchors were rubbish, so off to Homebase for proper ones. The 'awning' is now fitted and we sat under it last night for an hour whilst MrsF watched Sewing Bee on the laptop.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2021)

Mild and overcast here chez Casa Reynard, with the prospect of some rain later.

The crock pot is locked and loaded with a chilli for later. I've made a large batch so won't need to do too much in the way of cooking for the next few days.

If it's not raining after lunch, might take the mower out for a bit.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2021)

Anyways, lunch. I'm more than a tad peckish.


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2021)

Bins have been emptied and removed from the roadside.
Just a gentle drizzle outside


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2021)

Ah, our local Yodel delivery person has turned up. we can always hear her before she arrives. Lovely girl, but her music is incredibly loud, as is her bright green Focus !


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2021)

I've had my lunch.

It is trying to be sunny here, so I may as well make hay (or grass clippings in my case) while it's dry.


----------



## tyred (13 May 2021)

ScotRail have emailed me to tell me they've changed their timetable again. I have no idea how I got on their mailing list.

In other news the torrential rain continues and there is a minor flood at the corner of the patio out the back.


----------



## tyred (13 May 2021)

On the plus side the heavy rain will wash my car for me


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I believed this post until I got to the tailwind fantasy.


I was going to say don't wake him up, but too late now it seems.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've had my lunch.
> 
> It is trying to be sunny here, so I may as well make hay (or grass clippings in my case) while it's dry.


Try silage instead!


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2021)

Amazing bad customer service from one of our major suppliers


----------



## mybike (13 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm on Xubuntu, the long term release version, its doing little updates in the background most days, I keep saying I'm going to have a dig round in the settings and see if I can restrict the frequency. My tablet is the one thats playing up a little bit, it keeps dropping out of the VPN set up by the firewall despite it being set up as always on, I'm going to have to have a look at that at sometime.



You sound just like me.


----------



## mybike (13 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It still is .
> The Flimflam managers are saying days of disruption . Some experts are saying it could be a year.



I've heard that they've decided there is no real problem.


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's not too much. After 20 years they are even getting the consistency a lot better: It used to have the consistency and moisture of old sacking.


Do they age it like whisky ?


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2021)

Cameron grilled !

Rare , medium or well done ?


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2021)

Well, that didn't go to plan. As soon as I got my gardening clothes on, the heavens opened. Didn't last long, but everything is now too wet. Hey ho, such is life.

So spent the afternoon making copies of some ASCAR footage from 2002 to send to a friend, and while doing so, ran across some video clips that really should belong in my archive - so made a copy of that, and it's now filed in the correct place.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Cameron grilled !
> 
> Rare , medium or well done ?



Roasted.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2021)

Anyways folks, don't be tempted to try and squeeze just one more item into an already overflowing arch lever file...


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Do they age it like whisky ?



That could be where they were going wrong.


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2021)

Hmm, three throwing stars on my rear cassette on the old MTB that I use in crappy weather. Raided the parts bin for lightly worn replacements


----------



## dave r (13 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, that didn't go to plan. As soon as I got my gardening clothes on, the heavens opened. Didn't last long, but everything is now too wet. Hey ho, such is life.
> 
> So spent the afternoon making copies of some ASCAR footage from 2002 to send to a friend, and while doing so, ran across some video clips that really should belong in my archive - so made a copy of that, and it's now filed in the correct place.



I got as far as edging the lawn and that was about as far as I got, I also managed to remove several snails from my Dahlias, now its hissing down like someones been boat building.


----------



## Tribansman (13 May 2021)

Well impressed with the Wirral today, huge variety of coastal scenery in such a small area. The view over the Dee estuary from The Harp Inn beer garden in Little Neston, the island off West Kirby and the sensationally crisp and fresh fish and chips on the beach the highlights. 90% off road on the Wirral Way too so nice and chilled.

First time I've been to the coast in 18 months, really missed it. 65 miles all in and only a brief shower despite the leaden grey skies that loomed menacingly for most of the day!

Finished off nicely getting the Woodside ferry back over to Liverpool and a couple of pints overlooking Albert Dock. Wish I lived up north, the countryside, towns and villages of Herts are pleasant enough but pretty twee really and dyed-in-the-wool Toryville. And fish and chips cost twice as much!


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2021)

Cats have been fed - Felix AGAIL with chicken & kidney.

I am about to feed me. Just waiting for the rice cooker to finish doing it's thing.


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2021)

More rain than sun today


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2021)

Chilli con carne with extra veggies (peppers, sweetcorn, courgette), rice, soured cream and sliced avocado.

Happy Reynard.


----------



## tyred (13 May 2021)

I had a puncture on my four-wheeled wheeled transportation device and had to change the wheel in the pouring rain. The spare wheel of ye olde horseless carriage lives under the boot floor so it was soaking wet and filthy.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I had a puncture on my four-wheeled wheeled transportation device and had to change the wheel in the pouring rain. The spare wheel of ye olde horseless carriage lives under the boot floor so it was soaking wet and filthy.


That poor tyre.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> That poor @tyred .


You left the last letter off.


----------



## Jenkins (13 May 2021)

The quick wash cycle on my washing machine takes about an hour to complete - just about the right amount of time to set a load in motion, get comfy in the armchair and catch up on last night's lack of sleep. The beeping when it's finished is lound and piercing enough to carry from the kitchen to the living room and act like an alarm clock.

And I'd forgotten how annoying that screaming child (Dakota Fanning) was in the Tom Cruise version of War of the Worlds.


----------



## Tribansman (13 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> That poor tyre.


Shame, you'd had a goodyear so far, definitely not continental style weather.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Shame, you'd had a goodyear so far, definitely not continental style weather.



Nope, but he could be paddling down the Avon


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2021)

Have sorted out a couple of parcels that need to hit the post tomorrow.

Time for a  and a smackerel of something.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nope, but he could be paddling down the Avon


Where I could catch the Bridgestone as I pass by!


----------



## tyred (13 May 2021)

Time to hit the hay😴


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2021)

tyred said:


> Time to hit the hay😴


Sithi


----------



## Tribansman (14 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where I could catch the Bridgestone as I pass by!


And perhaps see the little-known (and lost!) Cumbrian rabbit, the Great Dun lop 🐇


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> And perhaps see the little-known (and lost!) Cumbrian rabbit, the Great Dun lop 🐇


Just remember to Lego at the right moment


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> And I'd forgotten how annoying that screaming child (Dakota Fanning) was in the Tom Cruise version of War of the Worlds.


Yes, now that you mention it. The movie itself was quite annoying as well.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 May 2021)

Rather damp weather we've been having lately.

I just stay indoors and think "Oh well, that's another day when I don't have to water the plants!".


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2021)

Anyways, I'm calling it a night too.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Tribansman (14 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just remember to Lego at the right moment


Tortoises looking for a hidey hole from predators should always remember to check that 'I can get Michelin'

Food critic asked at first ever chippy to be given a Michelin star, 'What's the best thing on your plate?' Critic replies 'This pi...relli good!'


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 May 2021)

Morning all, it’s as wet as a very wet thing here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2021)

Morning. Tea number one dispatched. It's not actually raining here, just menacing. I have to buy my stepdaughter a birthday present for Sunday. It might end up being a rhubarb gin.


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2021)

Damp outside and a severe lack of wanting to get out of bed


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2021)

Morning .
It is a bit wet here.
My plans for this morning have been disrupted as my wife needs her car. I may have to use my Jag but working on an oldish bike and white leather don't mix.


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2021)

Well first cuppa sorted 
Showered 
Work station ready to go 
Soon be time to get up and start my commute down the stairs


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2021)

Thames Water are playing silly buggers. They've sent me a final bill, given me a refund and also sent a letter to this address in someone else's name. I'm just wondering whether I should just let said person pay my water and sewage charges for me from now on or whether I should make the effort to sort it out.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Thames Water are playing silly buggers. They've sent me a final bill, given me a refund and also sent a letter to this address in someone else's name. I'm just wondering whether I should just let said person pay my water and sewage charges for me from now on or whether I should make the effort to sort it out.



I'm having fun and games with Severn Trent, I need to know which of the four stopcocks by me is for our house before the plumber replaces one of our internal ones, Severn Trent haven't got a clue and after two weeks and a string of messages I'm none the wiser.


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm having fun and games with Severn Trent, I need to know which of the four stopcocks by me is for our house before the plumber replaces one of our internal ones, Severn Trent haven't got a clue and after two weeks and a string of messages I'm none the wiser.


Easy !
Just turn one off at a time and see which furious neighbour comes out all covered in soap suds !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm having fun and games with Severn Trent, I need to know which of the four stopcocks by me is for our house before the plumber replaces one of our internal ones, Severn Trent haven't got a clue and after two weeks and a string of messages I'm none the wiser.


You could come round and take some of my water if you're short. After all, it now appears to be free.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 May 2021)

My son’s birthday today. Still waiting for his transformation into ‘Kevin’ although the teenage-verbal-grunting-replies he‘s had down for the past year. Early bloomer there I guess


----------



## dave r (14 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Easy !
> Just turn one off at a time and see which furious neighbour comes out all covered in soap suds !



Thats what I'm trying to avoid.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Thames Water are playing silly buggers. They've sent me a final bill, given me a refund and also sent a letter to this address in someone else's name. I'm just wondering whether I should just let said person pay my water and sewage charges for me from now on or whether I should make the effort to sort it out.



I we once organised a phone line to our apartment when we moved and used the phone happily for three months before Telekom cut it off and adamantly refused to acknowledge that it had ever existed. After a while I decided that as it never existed they wouldn't send us a bill so I stopped arguing...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I we once organised a phone line to our apartment when we moved and used the phone happily for three months before Telekom cut it off and adamantly refused to acknowledge that it had ever existed. After a while I decided that as it never existed they wouldn't send us a bill so I stopped arguing...


There's no accounting for some people.


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats what I'm trying to avoid.


We had to do a similar thing . I think we had 3 to choose from . It worked out that the left tap as you faced the houses turned off the row to the left . The middle tap turned off the row at right angles and the far right tap turned off the right-hand row of houses .


----------



## PeteXXX (14 May 2021)

My laptop couldn't find my printer even though it was sat on top of it!


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2021)

Out again early. I'm on some new meds and they are making me very dizzy in the late afternoon/evening - seem to be OK in the mornings (that's when I take the meds). Other temporary side effect, makes you feel a bit sick, so I can manage a light breakfast and lunch, but no evening meal. Can't face any alcohol.

Lost 4kg since Tuesday. (or not).


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My laptop couldn't find my printer even though it was sat on top of it!



Reboot/switch off, repeat, kick, throw, repeat, then it might just decide to 'find' it.


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2021)

My memory is on fire this morning


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> My memory is on fire this morning


There's an ember in remember.


----------



## mybike (14 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Well impressed with the Wirral today, huge variety of coastal scenery in such a small area. The view over the Dee estuary from The Harp Inn beer garden in Little Neston, the island off West Kirby and the sensationally crisp and fresh fish and chips on the beach the highlights. 90% off road on the Wirral Way too so nice and chilled.
> 
> First time I've been to the coast in 18 months, really missed it. 65 miles all in and only a brief shower despite the leaden grey skies that loomed menacingly for most of the day!
> 
> ...



And people talk & smile at you more. Do miss the Grand Union tho'.


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2021)

Passed a group of 4 girls walking to the local comp on one of the bridleways. I could see the puff of smoke, OK youngsters have to try fags, nothing new, nasty death awaits. Except it was weed, 8.30am, and before School. 

I assume the School teachers can't smell then, as all 4 will stink of it as then enter class.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2021)

Mild and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning refurbishing the set of brake levers a CC member very kindly gave me. Just need to give them a bit of spit and polish before sending them on to their new home at the weekend. 

Hopefully they'll be much more reassuring than the plastic levers a dear friend currently has on his bike. He lives in the Wye Valley, so being able to stop is... desirable.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2021)

Anyways, luncheon calls. I has a hungry.


----------



## Speicher (14 May 2021)

I sometimes, perhaps once or twice a week, days when I do not feel like doing anything at all. Doing nothing is counter-productive.

Yesterday I felt like doing nothing, so I thought about something that needed doing, which might only take an hour or so. 

The area at the side of the house needed tidying up and sweeping. So I did that and sorted the wood planks into ones of the same type. The planks left over from replacing the fence (about eight years ago) are now together, and other more ancient large pieces of wood (in the category of "might be useful one day") were put together and half of those are destined for the tip. It took about two hours, with a break for a hot drink. 

After sweeping up, and rescuing some worms from the paved area, it does look much better. I felt a teensy bit better for achieving a small task. 

What sort of task do you tackle, or not, when you are feeling discombobulated? No doubt there are times when you have zilch energy, and then it is okay to rest.


----------



## Speicher (14 May 2021)

I have no idea what the weather is going to do. I will venture outside, and repot some plants. That is something that I can stop if it starts raining cats and dogs. 

Some good news, there is a new fabric shop opening in this small town. Not that I need any more fabric, but she sells haberdashery etc and some very unusual buttons.


----------



## cookiemonster (14 May 2021)

A hot 20 miler today. First time out on the bike this week.

Now chiling with one of the books ordered from Portobello Bookshop.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's an ember in remember.


So are there ten in December.


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> A hot 20 miler today. First time out on the bike this week.
> 
> Now chiling with one of the books ordered from Portobello Bookshop.



Hot....checks location - ah OK


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2021)

Lunch down the hatch. Now I'm just having a bit of a bum park before chucking the panniers on Wiggy #2, the Chartres, and pedalling off into town. I need to take a few items to the post office and will pick up a few essentials in Tesco.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> What sort of task do you tackle, or not, when you are feeling discombobulated? No doubt there are times when you have zilch energy, and then it is okay to rest.



Cooking. Doesn't actually feel like work, and I find it rather relaxing.

When I'm having a plumpitty day, I will usually cook some comforting stodge.


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2021)

Two wood pigeons are snaffling the bird feed, not three feet from the shed window. They always turn up mid afternoon. They can't get the peanut feeders, that's reserved for the smaller birds, Sid, Sidney, Stan, Sally and Sinita the squirrels (we have a lot) and Micky the field mouse.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2021)

The Turkish GP has just bitten the dust, gone the same way as the Canadian GP it was meant to replace.

It's been replaced by a second race in Austria.


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2021)

We had an escapee this morning.

I'd heard a thump, so got up and checked my son's room, couldn't see anything, but the cat's were doing zoomies.

Went down stairs about half an hour later and I could only count three. Hmm.... checked daughter's room, nope, son's room, nope, kitchen, nope. Hang on...

Looked out of the window, and Luna the grey ragdoll is mooching round the garden. Argh....

She'd squeezed out of my son's window, jumped on the conservatory roof, then must have jumped off (they usually get stuck at the roof as it's a big drop). She'd been wandering about for 30 minutes. Yikes. 

They are house cats due to ragdolls having absolutely no road sense, but they do have a large cat run, so have access outside.


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2021)

Escapee caught in flight. 

If you can spot her.


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2021)

The weekend has started 🍵


----------



## dave r (14 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Escapee caught in flight.
> 
> If you can spot her.
> 
> View attachment 588679



Have you seen this one

https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/chicago-cat-fleeing-fire-survives-5-storey-jump-walks-off-1.5427539


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> I sometimes, perhaps once or twice a week, days when I do not feel like doing anything at all. Doing nothing is counter-productive.
> 
> Yesterday I felt like doing nothing, so I thought about something that needed doing, which might only take an hour or so.
> 
> ...



Helping people do this is basically my job, for the reasons you described.

And I still have to stop myself vegetating at weekends.


----------



## randynewmanscat (14 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Serves em right for buying Japanese trains instead of British, they would be OK on the lines in Japan (modern and smooth) but on undermaintained British tracks (lumpy bumpy) it's no wonder they cracked.
> Bit like when they had to ask a private owner of a vintage 'Deltic' to help out.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-13592652


All of it nought but trouble for old blight with her old tracks and shoestring P'way maintenance. If it wasn't for the nips being so good at building ships the yards would still be open on the Clyde.


----------



## randynewmanscat (14 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Escapee caught in flight.
> 
> If you can spot her.
> 
> View attachment 588679


Looks like a scene from the War of the Worlds movie I skimmed through in the dying dregs of last night. "They come down in the lightning".


----------



## randynewmanscat (14 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My son’s birthday today. Still waiting for his transformation into ‘Kevin’ although the teenage-verbal-grunting-replies he‘s had down for the past year. Early bloomer there I guess


If he starts to wear a down jacket zipped up to the neck as summer takes hold you can worry a bit then.


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Looks like a scene from the War of the Worlds movie I skimmed through in the dying dregs of last night. "They come down in the lightning".



Back in the cat run, with her fav toys, ear plugs.. she robs any that she can find and carries them round with her (MrsFs fault)


----------



## randynewmanscat (14 May 2021)

I drilled 37 holes in the long stumps of a now decimated bush hated by me but loved by the cats. I used a monster syringe to fill the holes with very strong glyphosate. The race is on to kill the roots before using my neighbours mini excavator to dig out what I can before planting a soon to be deceased cat in the same spot.


----------



## randynewmanscat (14 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Back in the cat run, with her fav toys, ear plugs.. she robs any that she can find and carries them round with her (MrsFs fault)
> View attachment 588688


I used to spend a small fortune on shop bought toys, foolish waste of money when you see them fighting over a plastic milk bottle top.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I drilled 37 holes in the long stumps of a now decimated bush hated by me but loved by the cats. I used a monster syringe to fill the holes with very strong glyphosate. The race is on to kill the roots before using my neighbours mini excavator to dig out what I can before planting a soon to be deceased cat in the same spot.



Expect to wait a fair few weeks.


----------



## randynewmanscat (14 May 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Expect to wait a fair few weeks.


The damage will be done to the roots by next Friday, so exuberant is its growth at this time the thing was fizzing watery sap for a while after I hacked it to tall stumps with a few branches and leaves left on to tell it to stay alive while the magic happens.
Handy thing with plants and shrubs you don't want is that the branches take two way traffic, once the acid is in the roots it is done for. I have 360g/L for anything green I don't like but a friend gave me some 500g/L for this job, you could wipe out a 9 hole course with what he gave me. When used neat on and in the growth area of a branch or trunk glyphosate kills small trees and huge shrubs very quickly.
So hated is this shrub that I planned its end a long time ago, the wish to plant a cat and some handsome looking foliage in its place put the decision on the calendar.


----------



## randynewmanscat (14 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> What sort of task do you tackle, or not, when you are feeling discombobulated?


Usually not the one I might have chosen to do when the loose end is present. In fact it is usually the one I was avoiding, not necessarily demanding of the physique or brain, just one I was avoiding.


----------



## rockyroller (14 May 2021)

temps over the next week at least never fall below 50F degrees at night


----------



## Jenkins (14 May 2021)

It was wet here earlier, but it soon reverted back to being just grey & dry. Very little done or achieved, but at least I'm being paid for it.

I have a 10% discount code for a well known bike shop, so most of the day has been spent adding a new bike to the basket and then removing it again. Only 24 hours to make a decision...


----------



## rockyroller (14 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Escapee caught in flight.
> 
> If you can spot her.
> 
> View attachment 588679


hahaha this is spectacular!!!!!! I have to show my Daughter!!!!!


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2021)

Post office and Tesco negotiated. Was, uhm, interesting riding home with two very full panniers. Things got a bit wobbly at times. I did manage to get some good YS goodies including bacon, sausages, grapes and bananas. The only casualty was the pack of brioche buns, which got a little bit squashed en route.

I've had a bitsas supper, and now I'm just going to chill.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2021)

rockyroller said:


> temps over the next week at least never fall below 50F degrees at night


The temperature here isn't going much below that at night here in London. The problem is that it's not going much above that during the day.


----------



## tyred (14 May 2021)

We seem to be blessed with a little more rain


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2021)

tyred said:


> We seem to be blessed with a little more rain


It'll be here come the morning then.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> It'll be here come the morning then.


Starting at 6AM here according to the Met Office


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2021)

Oh, forgot to say, I saw someone else riding a Wiggins Chartres 26 while I was in Ely.


----------



## tyred (14 May 2021)

I'm going to have a Fry's chocolate cream


----------



## randynewmanscat (14 May 2021)

rockyroller said:


> temps over the next week at least never fall below 50F degrees at night


It's rubbish here, the season has gone into reverse. This after vigorous growth of everything followed by a torching by frost, followed by a a lot of rain.
Moan, moan says Randy.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2021)

A  and a smackerel of something would be very good right now.


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Starting at 6AM here according to the Met Office


Hence why I am going out in a mo


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Hence why I am going out in a mo


Me too.  I will just take the hybrid though as there is the chance of showers and it has full mudguards plus I am not too bothered if it gets dirty. Shame it’s so heavy though.....added to my own currently too high weight it makes for hard work!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 May 2021)

Right now is one of my favourite times of the day, strong black coffee in a large mug and plenty more brewing for a top up. . Just back after walking with my hounds , It is persisting down outside...looks a bit like the bottom of a rather neglected aquarium out there. Dogs are lying on the kitchen floor, steaming and hoping for a biscuit or two !!


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have no idea what the weather is going to do. I will venture outside, and repot some plants. That is something that I can stop if it starts raining cats and dogs.
> 
> Some good news, there is a new fabric shop opening in this small town. Not that I need any more fabric, but she sells haberdashery etc and some very unusual buttons.


Zips !


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It was wet here earlier, but it soon reverted back to being just grey & dry. Very little done or achieved, but at least I'm being paid for it.
> 
> I have a 10% discount code for a well known bike shop, so most of the day has been spent adding a new bike to the basket and then removing it again. Only 24 hours to make a decision...


Just think of all that work you are creating in that bike shop ?
Oh! He wants that bike . Better dig it out ready for him !
Oh no ! Better put it back he doesn't want it now !
Now he wants it again ! 

They could be tracking your every move !


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2021)

Morning.
Grey with some drizzle here .
I picked up an ally framed mountain bike which was going to be skippified if I didn't take it . It is a Helium, never heard of them before , Halfords sold them . I cleaned it up and gave it a test ride . I don't like spring seat posts . It is in very good condition .
Someone who needs a bike for work may come and collect it later, although I may be able to fix the one they broke .


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Hence why I am going out in a mo


Well 30 miles covered and back home before 7.30 and no rain seen .


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2021)

I've just seen Santa ! 

Well I think it was! I just saw a man walking down the road all dressed in bright red !


----------



## DCLane (15 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just seen Santa !
> 
> Well I think it was! I just saw a man walking down the road all dressed in bright red !



I had a student from China and he came to class in different national costumes each week. One week he also came dressed as Santa. At his graduation he brought his mother over and they were identically dressed all in red as for the celebration.

Oh, and last November heading to Manchester velodrome there were three Santa's jogging through Failsworth. A bit early for a Santa run? In training? Maybe.


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2021)

First cuppa drank
Cat fed 
Cat litter tray changed 
Birds fed


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> I had a student from China and he came to class in different national costumes each week. One week he also came dressed as Santa. At his graduation he brought his mother over and they were identically dressed all in red as for the celebration.
> 
> Oh, and last November heading to Manchester velodrome there were three Santa's jogging through Failsworth. A bit early for a Santa run? In training? Maybe.


It was bright red! He didn't have a hood or a beard! Probably wait until later to grow one .


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well 30 miles covered and back home before 7.30 and no rain seen .


30 for me too and the rain held off here too. Quite chilly though. Porridge time now.


----------



## pawl (15 May 2021)

Given up feeding the mixed wild bird seed.I don’t usually use this product.but my daughter gave me a two kilo bag Since using it the weeds in the garden and in the gravel paths seem to have increased.I usually use Sunflower hearts and meal worms 🐛


----------



## PeteXXX (15 May 2021)

We must have bluetit and sparrow nests, with young, nearby. The parents are mugging the bird feeder!! 
Sunflower hearts, mainly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2021)

I slept late this morning. My wakey-up motor needs a service. But I was up in time for a morning ONS covid swab test. So that's me done with sticking sticks up my nose and throat for another 4 weeks.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I slept late this morning. My wakey-up motor needs a service. But I was up in time for a morning ONS covid swab test. So that's me done with sticking sticks up my nose and throat for another 4 weeks.


Isn't it supposed to be throat, then nose?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Isn't it supposed to be throat, then nose?


That's the order I do it in, mostly because I don't want the contents of my nose deposited in the back of my throat, but I don't think there's any medical ruling on it. I think nose sits better in front of throat in writing though, as in ear, nose and throat.


----------



## cookiemonster (15 May 2021)

Mmmmm....Roast chicken. 

Perfect after gym meal.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's the order I do it in, mostly because I don't want the contents of my nose deposited in the back of my throat, but I don't think there's any medical ruling on it. I think nose sits better in front of throat in writing though, as in *ear, nose and throat.*


That's alphabetical order and number order, number of letters in each, 3 - 4 - 5.


----------



## Tribansman (15 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just seen Santa !
> 
> Well I think it was! I just saw a man walking down the road all dressed in bright red !


Think your eyesight's being affected by the rain, dear


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's alphabetical order and number order, number of letters in each, 3 - 4 - 5.


Often. Fish and chips is fine, chip and pin breaks the rule.


----------



## Tribansman (15 May 2021)

Just back from Mini T's Welwyn Wheelers velodrome session. Didn't get too wet, the lad had a nice time. Nice way to start a Saturday, especially the almond croissant and coffee I had on the sidelines ☕🥐


----------



## PeteXXX (15 May 2021)

ENTs are walking, talking treelike thingies in Lord of the Rings, too.. 

HTH


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2021)

It's just at that not quite warm enough stage indoors but I'm not going to turn the heating up or close the windows. So I've put a fleece on.


----------



## cookiemonster (15 May 2021)

Tell you what. Send your colder weather here and I'll send some of our 35c heat your way for a few days.


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2021)

Well the bike has gone to a new home . A young family. We swapped bikes , I will see what needs fixing on his Apollo.
He is very happy with the Helium Cross track.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 May 2021)

Does life get any better? Sat in the rain in rural Anglesey, La Villa Strangiatto by Rush playing whilst supping a cold one. Happy days 


cookiemonster said:


> Tell you what. Send your colder weather here and I'll send some of our 35c heat your way for a few days.


Been bouncing down in Anglesey and brassic last night, brass monkeyland in shorts, still nice though, the clouds over Snowdonia look nasty mind


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Have you seen this one
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/world/chicago-cat-fleeing-fire-survives-5-storey-jump-walks-off-1.5427539


Chicago cats are tough.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Chicago cats are tough.



Definitely looking at that.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2021)

Murky and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard. According to Madam Lexi, I am entirely to blame for that - her miaows are gradually sounding ever more cross. Madam Poppy is catching up on her beauty sleep and couldn't give a rat's a*se about the rain.

I slept in too, and my hips are still really creaky after yesterday. I haven't done a bike shopping run since Covid hit, so am a little bit out of practice. 

Anyways, I have been making bread (Kartoffelbrot) this morning. The dough is currently doing its thing. It was a good way of using up the leftover mashed potato that was in the fridge. Otherwise I'd have made gnocchi with it.

It's nearly lunchtime, and I has a hungry.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Definitely looking at that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2021)




----------



## randynewmanscat (15 May 2021)

Predictions of sick cats imminent demise may be unfounded and premature, at least for now. He woke me up demanding food and had a fair appetite for mostly tuna.
For a 17 year old with chronic kidney disease, arthritis, a possible liver tumour and last week a bout of gastritis he doesn't want to leave yet.


----------



## randynewmanscat (15 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> I had a student from China and he came to class in different national costumes each week. One week he also came dressed as Santa. At his graduation he brought his mother over and they were identically dressed all in red as for the celebration.
> 
> Oh, and last November heading to Manchester velodrome there were three Santa's jogging through Failsworth. A bit early for a Santa run? In training? Maybe.


My significant other told me that she saw Batman and Robin running along Trafford Road last week. I asked what style of costume, she said like the 60's series.


----------



## randynewmanscat (15 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa drank
> Cat fed
> Cat litter tray changed
> Birds fed


Biggs you live half a day before I am even out of my pit.


----------



## raleighnut (15 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> All of it nought but trouble for old blight with her old tracks and shoestring P'way maintenance. If it wasn't for the nips being so good at building ships the yards would still be open on the Clyde.


But it can't be much fun for them beneath the rising sun, with all their kids committing suicide.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> The damage will be done to the roots by next Friday, so exuberant is its growth at this time the thing was fizzing watery sap for a while after I hacked it to tall stumps with a few branches and leaves left on to tell it to stay alive while the magic happens.
> Handy thing with plants and shrubs you don't want is that the branches take two way traffic, once the acid is in the roots it is done for. I have 360g/L for anything green I don't like but a friend gave me some 500g/L for this job, you could wipe out a 9 hole course with what he gave me. When used neat on and in the growth area of a branch or trunk glyphosate kills small trees and huge shrubs very quickly.
> So hated is this shrub that I planned its end a long time ago, the wish to plant a cat and some handsome looking foliage in its place put the decision on the calendar.


There are other ways but I wouldn't recommend them!


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2021)

Lunch negotiated. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with hummus and one with manchego cheese, plus an orange, a banana and some grapes. Oh, and two  of course.

It is raining. So I am going to spend some time working on the writing project and then maybe have a nice girly pamper session before settling down to watch the FA Cup final.


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Biggs you live half a day before I am even out of my pit.


But I bet your day ends a lot later than mine does


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Murky and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard. According to Madam Lexi, I am entirely to blame for that - her miaows are gradually sounding ever more cross. Madam Poppy is catching up on her beauty sleep and couldn't give a rat's a*se about the rain.
> 
> I slept in too, and my hips are still really creaky after yesterday. I haven't done a bike shopping run since Covid hit, so am a little bit out of practice.
> 
> ...


Bless you.


----------



## cookiemonster (15 May 2021)

View: https://giphy.com/gifs/kikitech-iTqI8LNCoz7SSnIhe3


----------



## mybike (15 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Isn't it supposed to be throat, then nose?



Preferably.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2021)

Pamper session negotiated.

Now sat with a  and two shortbread fingers and watching the FA Cup final.


----------



## Cathryn (15 May 2021)

Not at all mundane for me but my brother-and-sister-in-law had a baby boy this morning. I'm an only child but now I'm finally Aunty Cathryn!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Not at all mundane for me but my brother-and-sister-in-law had a baby boy this morning. I'm an only child but now I'm finally Aunty Cathryn!


Not at all mundane but we'll forgive you. Congratulations!


----------



## randynewmanscat (15 May 2021)

I just heard William Shatner singing Common People.
I put that up with the opera lady singing Motorhead Ace of Spades which by the way if anyone knows where to find that online do tell.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2021)

Aunty Cathryn said:


> Not at all mundane for me but my brother-and-sister-in-law had a baby boy this morning. I'm an only child but now I'm finally Aunty Cathryn!


A drink to wet the baby's head!


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I just heard William Shatner singing Common People.
> I put that up with the opera lady singing Motorhead Ace of Spades which by the way if anyone knows where to find that online do tell.


Joanne McGahon
@london_soprano on twitter.


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2021)

Just to start raining again here 
Doesn't look like it will be doing it for long though


----------



## pawl (15 May 2021)

How’s about that then Leicester City 1 and some London club 0


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2021)

Decent FA Cup final, and goodness me, what a peach of a goal to decide it.

Time to feed me now - chilli & rice.


----------



## DCLane (15 May 2021)

Son's got his first 'adult' race tomorrow up on Hade Edge near Holmfirth. 2 hours of hard hilly racing in probable rain  Looking at the course he's decided to use his BeOne Raw training bike, but with his race wheels. Spare race bike (Cervelo S3) plus wheels will be available as well.

Asked a favour off someone I know up there, who lives on the course, and I've got his team space to warm up on their drive tomorrow  . I'll bring cake as a thank you.

59 men & 1 lady in the men's 2/3/4 and 60 in the women's 2/3/4.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2021)

Speaking of, the bread turned out fabulous. Looking forward to star tucking into that tomorrow. 

It's a Hairy Bikers recipe that works equally well with leftover mash as it does with freshly cooked tatties. All hail Si & Dave.


----------



## randynewmanscat (15 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Joanne McGahon
> @london_soprano on twitter.


Jeezo! Thank you. I asked Simon Bates a long time ago and he didn't have a clue but thought it funny that a professional singer had covered it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2021)

I went for a bicycle ride this afternoon, even though it was raining a bit. I'm not going to let the weekend be wasted over a little rain.


----------



## randynewmanscat (15 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Joanne McGahon
> @london_soprano on twitter.


Well I now know the name behind the voice but I don't see a trace of the recording in the usual places.
I'm sure it was recorded in the mid nineties.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2021)

Watching MOTD. So it must be time for a


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Well I now know the name behind the voice but I don't see a trace of the recording in the usual places.
> I'm sure it was recorded in the mid nineties.


Have you tried her own site and Facebook page.


----------



## randynewmanscat (15 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you tried her own site and Facebook page.


And Soundcloud, she's a killjoy. How did you know her name?


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> And Soundcloud, she's a killjoy. How did you know her name?


Searched for _"operatic rendition of Ace of Spades"_.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2021)

Time to put the writing away and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time to put the writing away and head off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi

Three steps, turn left, seven steps, turn right, five steps, raise right hand for door handle.


----------



## Jenkins (16 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Just think of all that work you are creating in that bike shop ?
> Oh! He wants that bike . Better dig it out ready for him !
> Oh no ! Better put it back he doesn't want it now !
> Now he wants it again !
> ...


They'd have had one heck of a job on Saturday night - goodness knows how many variations of two different bikes I configured, added to the basket and then deleted. All I ended up with was a pair of shoes and they weren't even covered by the discount!


----------



## Jenkins (16 May 2021)

Coming home from work this evening, I encountered a very refreshed person who had clearly enjoyed his first Saturday night out since the easing of lockdown. Given the state he was in, I don't think he'll be up at @biggs682 O'Clock on Sunday morning 🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## raleighnut (16 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Searched for _"operatic rendition of Ace of Spades"_.


Who did it better than Lemmy (btw this is posted for @Drago


View: https://youtu.be/IRYgYdoF9wA


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2021)

@Jenkins I am just getting ready for a few miles , if I see him I will let you know.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2021)

Morning
We have a little bit of sunshine at the moment. I'm not sure how long it will last as there are a lot of grey clouds around .
Our little one was pleased to see me this morning. I had been worrying about him as I hadn't seen him all evening .


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2021)

Did Houdini find it hard to contain himself ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2021)

They are building like crazy around here . What are they going to do when London becomes empty ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2021)

I've just seen an advert which seems to imply that if you breakdown in a Saab you can age rapidly .


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just seen an advert which seems to imply that if you breakdown in a Saab you can age rapidly .


Is that the Aviva one? It's a bit bizarre.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that the Aviva one? It's a bit bizarre.


Yes! It took me a while and then thought . Ooh hasn't she aged !


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2021)

I'm about to ride over to No1 daughter's house to drop off a car that I've fixed for my grandson. Araldite and a cable tie should hold it for a while!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! It took me a while and then thought . Ooh hasn't she aged !


They seem to have cut a bit of it out. There was originally a flooded street in it too and it was filmed here in Crieff. The residents were asked to move their cars for the day for filming.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm about to ride over to No1 daughter's house to drop off a car that I've fixed for my grandson. Araldite and a cable tie should hold it for a while!


I hope it's a toy car or someone's going to be failing their MOT.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> They seem to have cut a bit of it out. There was originally a flooded street in it too and it was filmed here in Crieff. The residents were asked to move their cars for the day for filming.


None of them Saab owners I hope!


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> @Jenkins I am just getting ready for a few miles , if I see him I will let you know.


No party revellers spotted , a few early morning joggers and some cyclists .

Back home after 53 miles  
First cuppa drank


----------



## cookiemonster (16 May 2021)

A hot 25 miler today and just 5 mins from home, my back wheel suddenly stropped moving. 

It was a broken spoke so, loosened the back brake and went on to the LBS with a very wobbly wheel. 

I forgot how tiring cycling in this heat is. 

Oh, and my Swordtail fish have had babies!!! They've been moved into the hatchery until they're big enough to handle themselves.


----------



## postman (16 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I we once organised a phone line to our apartment when we moved and used the phone happily for three months before Telekom cut it off and adamantly refused to acknowledge that it had ever existed. After a while I decided that as it never existed they wouldn't send us a bill so I stopped arguing...


My in laws had a phone line problem.An old lady died in a flat next door.The family asked for the phone to be cut off.My mother in law got a letter confirming line would be cut off from such a date.So Mrs P tried to sort it out.BT would not accept the address was a block of eight flats next door it seems they had no record of these flats despite providing phone lines to most of them felling useless they were.So Mrs P had a right go,she got apologies flowers and compo for her mother.


----------



## postman (16 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I we once organised a phone line to our apartment when we moved and used the phone happily for three months before Telekom cut it off and adamantly refused to acknowledge that it had ever existed. After a while I decided that as it never existed they wouldn't send us a bill so I stopped arguing...


My in laws had a phone line problem.An old lady died in a flat next door.The family asked for the phone to be cut off.My mother in law got a letter confirming line would be cut off from such a date her phone not the flats.So Mrs P tried to sort it out.BT would not accept the address was a block of eight flats next door it seems they had no record of these flats despite providing phone lines to most of them felling useless they were.So Mrs P had a right go,she got apologies flowers and compo for her mother.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope it's a toy car or someone's going to be failing their MOT.


Yep.. A toy sports car.. I delivered the car and picked up my Granddaughter's skateboard to mend... 
Grandfatherly duties 😂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep.. A toy sports car.. I delivered the car and picked up my Granddaughter's skateboard to mend...
> Grandfatherly duties 😂


I'm off to see the grandsprogs later on. I get the bike duties. One of these days I'll decide how many _d_s there are in granddad. I seem to switch randomly between the two spellings.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm off to see the grandsprogs later on. I get the bike duties. One of these days I'll decide how many _d_s there are in granddad. I seem to switch randomly between the two spellings.


I get bike duties, too.. 
Nothing not to like, is there


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2021)

@biggs682 Have you seen the new plane at Sywell? I'm not sure what it is and it's a bit dark when I go past.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that the Aviva one? It's a bit bizarre.


Well life itself is a journey...

And Saab, and aviva, will be with you on that journey.


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @biggs682 Have you seen the new plane at Sywell? I'm not sure what it is and it's a bit dark when I go past.


Yes it's been there for a while now but now they have swapped positions you can see it . 

It looks like a small private jet so not sure how it fits in with the museum.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2021)

postman said:


> My in laws had a phone line problem.An old lady died in a flat next door.The family asked for the phone to be cut off.My mother in law got a letter confirming line would be cut off from such a date her phone not the flats.So Mrs P tried to sort it out.BT would not accept the address was a block of eight flats next door it seems they had no record of these flats despite providing phone lines to most of them felling useless they were.So Mrs P had a right go,she got apologies flowers and compo for her mother.



We had a similar experience when we tried to get the phone line restored. At the time we lived at number 5 on the Main Road in our village, called the "Hauptstrasse" in German. Our village also came under the Stuttgart code. Not entirely surprisingly, the city of Stuttgart has a "Hauptstrasse" as well. For three months or so the people on the other end of the phone insisted on looking at the phone code and assuming that we lived in an apartment in Stuttgart, sending someone to connect the wires and insisting we weren't there. Eventually I realised what must have been happening but it took a lot of shouting before someone finally realised. 

We were connected in five minutes.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> We had a similar experience when we tried to get the phone line restored. At the time we lived at number 5 on the Main Road in our village, called the "Hauptstrasse" in German. Our village also came under the Stuttgart code. Not entirely surprisingly, the city of Stuttgart has a "Hauptstrasse" as well. For three months or so the people on the other end of the phone insisted on looking at the phone code and assuming that we lived in an apartment in Stuttgart, sending someone to connect the wires and insisting we weren't there. Eventually I realised what must have been happening but it took a lot of shouting before someone finally realised.
> 
> We were connected in five minutes.


Now if you had the phone you'd not sound as horse today.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Yes it's been there for a while now but now they have swapped positions you can see it .
> 
> It looks like a small private jet so not sure how it fits in with the museum.


Once they open the gates I'll drop in and check it out 👍🏼


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2021)

Warm today, with sunny intervals chez Casa Reynard. Though there are some very big dark clouds around and about.

Moved firewood this morning and had a few kitchen duties, but I am now watching the MotoGP from Le Mans.

It is the first time I've watched the bikes live since it went behind the paywall, but for some reason it's live and free on ITV4 all of a sudden. Would be rude not to...


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2021)

MrsPete has banished me to the back room to eat my lunch... 
I mean, what's wrong with Gorganzola Piccante on a toasted oven bottom muffin, I ask you 🤷‍♂️


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm off to see the grandsprogs later on. I get the bike duties. One of these days I'll decide how many _d_s there are in granddad. I seem to switch randomly between the two spellings.


Try grandfather


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2021)

Ooops, I didn't mean to eat nearly a third of a large loaf of bread for lunch.  (that I'd baked yesterday)

Trouble was, it was absolutely lush with butter, schmear and home made lox.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2021)

I've just taken my freshly-washed cycling kit out of the machine and hung it up on the radiator.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2021)

Phew that was a bit exhausting. I only did 6 miles but it felt more like 18 . I took the Apollo CX10 for a test ride . I had to turn back after a short distance as the bars started to rotate in the clamp . I went back home and made a thin shim out of aluminium sheet and tightened the bolt right up . My second ride felt better. The riding position is more upright. The forks are more or less straight and I had to be careful as the front wheel can catch your toes when turning . The gearing is a bit strange ! I couldn't find a gear which suited me . It was either too high or too low . The riding position is a bit like a scrambler with the upright position and the steering is very direct. I have discovered that I don't like flat bars as my hands started to tingle , I prefer drops where I can keep moving around .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Phew that was a bit exhausting. I only did 6 miles but it felt more like 18 . I took the Apollo CX10 for a test ride . I had to turn back after a short distance as the bars started to rotate in the clamp . I went back home and made a thin shim out of aluminium sheet and tightened the bolt right up . My second ride felt better. The riding position is more upright. The forks are more or less straight and I had to be careful as the front wheel can catch your toes when turning . The gearing is a bit strange ! I couldn't find a gear which suited me . It was either too high or too low . The riding position is a bit like a scrambler with the upright position and the steering is very direct. I have discovered that I don't like flat bars as my hands started to tingle , I prefer drops where I can keep moving around .


Having looked at the specs on Apollo bikes, I'm willing to bet it's not a light bike by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Jenkins (16 May 2021)

What a wet & miserable morning it's been. Constant cloud & frequent heavy showers gave me the perfect excuse to sit around and do nothing except listen to the radio & have a couple of cuppas before work. However, since the last shower cleared through just before 2pm it's been a lovely afternoon of sunshine & light winds. Guess who started work at 2pm & got soaked on the way in?


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> What a wet & miserable morning it's been. Constant cloud & frequent heavy showers gave me the perfect excuse to sit around and do nothing except listen to the radio & have a couple of cuppas before work. However, since the last shower cleared through just before 2pm it's been a lovely afternoon of sunshine & light winds. Guess who started work at 2pm & got soaked on the way in?


That last part's tricky, any clues?


----------



## Jenkins (16 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> That last part's tricky, any clues?


Some very wet & miserable old sod. Last seen sat less than three feet from this computer!


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2021)

It was sunny before, but now it's raining.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2021)

Only had a few random spots of rain here today - the weather rolling in just looked worse than what it actually was.

I have fed the cats (Gourmet Gold savoury cake with lamb) and shortly it will be time to feed me (bacon & eggs)

Been working on my writing project all afternoon - have another chapter almost squared away. It's not been an easy one to write from an emotional standpoint, as I'm making the story's main character navigate through some of the decidedly less rosy experiences from my teenage years.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Only had a few random spots of rain here today - the weather rolling in just looked worse than what it actually was.
> 
> I have fed the cats (Gourmet Gold savoury cake with lamb) and shortly it will be time to feed me (bacon & eggs)
> 
> Been working on my writing project all afternoon - have another chapter almost squared away. It's not been an easy one to write from an emotional standpoint, as I'm making the story's main character navigate through some of the decidedly less rosy experiences from my teenage years.



Now you've reminded me I wanted to write something for ages, and now I've got a bit of time so no excuses...

I've been working on another creative project today that I've been putting off for ages...


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Some very wet & miserable old sod. Last seen sat less than three feet from this computer!


You sent them away I hope, water and AC electric don't mix very well.


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Searched for _"operatic rendition of Ace of Spades"_.


I done that several times over the years and scored zilch, used boolean search strings the lot. If I find myself searching again and score a hit I will have to have all the posts related to this deleted to save face.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2021)

I've managed to track down a gasket for my coffee machine. £2.49 from am azon.


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 May 2021)

So boring a day was it that I found myself playing draughts with a friend. Certainly livened the day up when my playing partner suggested we get the small change from the cars and play big stake stuff.


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've managed to track down a gasket for my coffee machine. £2.49 from am azon.


If I paid and later spotted the same one for £1.49 i would have buyers remorse for the rest of the day or more.


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It was sunny before, but now it's raining.


Been blowing a hurricane* here this afternoon, so bad that I stayed inside playing pub board games. I made sure to lower my huge ladders to the floor out of respect for the wind and the resale value of my nearby car.
* For any pedants this term is used for dramatic effect though it really was very, very windy.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I done that several times over the years and scored zilch, used boolean search strings the lot. If I find myself searching again and score a hit I will have to have all the posts related to this deleted to save face.


Try 
"operatic rendition of Ace of Spades absolute radio facebook"

It's from 2016


----------



## randynewmanscat (16 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Try
> "operatic rendition of Ace of Spades absolute radio facebook"
> 
> It's from 2016


Jeez! I never included facebook in any search for this and there it is, only problem now is that I don't have a facebook account. Or rather I did but I lost the password and was asked to upload the usual high level identity such as passport or license scan, f* that said I.
I tried uploading various scans I saw online but Zuckerbergs people seem to have that covered. Do you know if the facebook video is linked to something public?


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Having looked at the specs on Apollo bikes, I'm willing to bet it's not a light bike by any stretch of the imagination.


It is a bit heavy ! It is also a bit on the big side . I got some speed up on the way back .
Just had a thought ! Steel cranks,hubs , bars, stem, and a big padded saddle which gripped a bit like sitting on an upturned 3 legged stool !


----------



## Kempstonian (16 May 2021)

I've been on squirrel watch! It wasn't me watching them though, it was them watching me. 

This afternoon I looked away from my computer (as I do every so often to refocus my eyes) and looked out into the garden. On the mat right outside my patio door was a squirrel. He/she was staring at me through the glass! Less than 3 metres from me!

They don't normally (in daylight hours) come that close to the house, so it was a bit disconcerting. So what did it want? Was it casing the joint? Can I expect a squirrel invasion soon? Should I set traps? Buy a shotgun maybe? I'm hiding the jar of birds' peanuts, that's for sure!

I'll be awake half the night now, wondering what they are up to out there...


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Only had a few random spots of rain here today - the weather rolling in just looked worse than what it actually was.
> 
> I have fed the cats (Gourmet Gold savoury cake with lamb) and shortly it will be time to feed me (bacon & eggs)
> 
> Been working on my writing project all afternoon - have another chapter almost squared away. It's not been an easy one to write from an emotional standpoint, as I'm making the story's main character navigate through some of the decidedly less rosy experiences from my teenage years.


Ooh! Is it a murder mysterwee ?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> If I paid and later spotted the same one for £1.49 i would have buyers remorse for the rest of the day or more.


Metoo.. But the alternatives were over 4 squids!!


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2021)

How many cruises has Jane MacDonald done !!


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2021)

Mmmm, that was a very enjoyable supper - I haven't had a fry up for a little while, and it kind of scratched an itch. I added those big portobello mushrooms and roasted baby plum tomatoes to the bacon & eggs, as well as a  and a couple of slices of home made bread.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now you've reminded me I wanted to write something for ages, and now I've got a bit of time so no excuses...
> 
> I've been working on another creative project today that I've been putting off for ages...



Ooh! Sounds good. Or interesting at the very least. 

I really should get back to working on the Higman, but my mojo has taken a bit of a hike since I had my covid jab. So I've been writing instead. I can't just sit down and do nothing.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! Is it a murder mysterwee ?



Nope. My teenage years weren't quite *that* gruesome...


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> How many cruises has Jane MacDonald done !!


As at 11:30, 28th February 2020,
_“It’s been an incredible four and a half years of travelling, 38 cruises and over 100 flights."_


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2021)

Anyways, time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I've been on squirrel watch! It wasn't me watching them though, it was them watching me.
> 
> This afternoon I looked away from my computer (as I do every so often to refocus my eyes) and looked out into the garden. On the mat right outside my patio door was a squirrel. He/she was staring at me through the glass! Less than 3 metres from me!
> 
> ...


Is someone feeding the squirrels? They often have a good sense of time. One always came by my aunts' porch 12:30 each day, and would knock or tap on the door and be given a peanut.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2021)

That's the really tough chapter of my writing project squared away. I don't want to be revisiting that in a hurry. The next part of the story is much more pleasant - and involves racing drivers.

I think I deserve a  after that!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> How many cruises has Jane MacDonald done !!


Many, if you count all the times we cruised Adams Street in Peoria in my 72 Plymouth.
(Might be a different Jane MacDonald, might be a different sort of cruise...)


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2021)

Nope, different one, for sure.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Many, if you count all the times we cruised Adams Street in Peoria in my 72 Plymouth.
> (Might be a different Jane MacDonald, might be a different sort of cruise...)


Possibly, but to help find out/answer, consider the following
Is she from the east of the West Riding.
Can she sing to earn her supper.
Would she be at home on the high seas.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2021)

It looks rather grey outside.

Do I go to get the bread now or later?

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Many, if you count all the times we cruised Adams Street in Peoria in my 72 Plymouth.
> (Might be a different Jane MacDonald, might be a different sort of cruise...)



Different kind of cruise


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2021)

As per @Andy in Germany rather grey here. 
First cuppa drank
Cat has been fed


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2021)

I'm not sure what the weather is like. The curtains are still closed..


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2021)

Getting brighter here, slowly.

I'm proper miffed about this: The Breisgau is supposed to be the "German Tuscany", for goodness sakes...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 May 2021)

Greysday, grimanche, Graustag here and there if not everywhere.


----------



## Tribansman (17 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It looks rather grey outside.
> 
> Do I go to get the bread now or later?
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


Asap. A house without bread is a sad house indeed. I eat a loaf per day.


----------



## Tribansman (17 May 2021)

It may be grey out, but very light winds. Picking up Mini T from school later and it's looking likely to be the fourth consecutive wet ride home, after nearly two months of dry rides. April and May have definitely swapped weather this year


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2021)

I have to be dragged round Dunelm Mills this morning. Apparently, 'we' need a new quilt cover 🤷‍♂️ 

The good thing is that we're calling in at Workbridge café & garden centre on the way home 😊


----------



## DCLane (17 May 2021)

Two lectures and grasstrack racing's cancelled this evening due to yesterday's rain and hail leaving the course water-logged. I _know _how bad it was because son no. 2 was racing in it - he got pushed into a car, but got round unlike half of the competitors that pulled out due to the conditions, although was one of the final finishers.

With grasstrack cancelled I'm considering a track session in Manchester this evening. Just 'considering', mind you!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> April and May have definitely swapped weather this year


It's like the leaves and the birds have gone on ahead without waiting for the weather.


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> As at 11:30, 28th February 2020,
> _“It’s been an incredible four and a half years of travelling, 38 cruises and over 100 flights."_


Is it something to do with outstaying her welcome ?


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2021)

How many people traveling to Portugal today are TV journalist's ?


----------



## dave r (17 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's like the leaves and the birds have gone on ahead without waiting for the weather.



The weather appears to be running about a month behind where it should be.


----------



## dave r (17 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> How many people traveling to Portugal today are TV journalist's ?



Possibly most of them.


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2021)

Morning .
It is sunny here at the moment . I fancied a trip to the seaside but other peeps had different ideas.


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2021)

Oh! It's households they are saying ! I keep hearing our soles!


----------



## Kempstonian (17 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Is someone feeding the squirrels? They often have a good sense of time. One always came by my aunts' porch 12:30 each day, and would knock or tap on the door and be given a peanut.


Well I don't feed the squirrels but I do feed the birds, so I expect that attracts squirrels as well. They usually stay away from the house though. Happy to report no further incidents overnight!


----------



## Tribansman (17 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! It's households they are saying ! I keep hearing our soles!


In that case, with increased mixing of households, we need to watch out for a fecal infection outbreak. It could get hairy


----------



## pawl (17 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, that was a very enjoyable supper - I haven't had a fry up for a little while, and it kind of scratched an itch. I added those big portobello mushrooms and roasted baby plum tomatoes to the bacon & eggs, as well as a  and a couple of slices of home made bread.




Not a proper fry up without Black Pudding


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It looks rather grey outside.
> 
> Do I go to get the bread now or later?
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


Never put off 'til tomorrow, something you should be doing today,
or you'll end up putting off your whole life away.


----------



## postman (17 May 2021)

It's a visit to a garden centre today,it seems we need some bits and bobs.On another level i need a haircut.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Possibly, but to help find out/answer, consider the following
> Is she from the east of the West Riding.
> Can she sing to earn her supper.
> Would she be at home on the high seas.


No to all.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> No to all.


Two seperate women then. Has to be, no other explanation.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Two seperate women then. Has to be, no other explanation.



Or Quantum. Never discount Quantum as a possible complex explanation for entirely simple situations.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It looks rather grey outside.
> 
> Do I go to get the bread now or later?
> 
> Decisions, decisions...



I got the bread.


----------



## raleighnut (17 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Phew that was a bit exhausting. I only did 6 miles but it felt more like 18 . I took the Apollo CX10 for a test ride . I had to turn back after a short distance as the bars started to rotate in the clamp . I went back home and made a thin shim out of aluminium sheet and tightened the bolt right up . My second ride felt better. The riding position is more upright. The forks are more or less straight and I had to be careful as the front wheel can catch your toes when turning . The gearing is a bit strange ! I couldn't find a gear which suited me . It was either too high or too low . The riding position is a bit like a scrambler with the upright position and the steering is very direct. I have discovered that I don't like flat bars as my hands started to tingle , I prefer drops where I can keep moving around .


Is it a 'Jump' spec bike, my Saracen is like a motocrosser without an engine. It orignally looked like this









but a few 'mods.and a custom made 600mm seatpost turned it into this


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2021)

I almost put tomato ketchup in my coffee and milk in my corned beef sandwich ! .


----------



## dave r (17 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I almost put tomato ketchup in my coffee and milk in my corner beef sandwich ! .



Senior moment.


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2021)

Bit wet here. Occasional glimpses of sunshine, interspersed with very heavy rain and hail.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2021)

Still, mild and grey here chez Casa Reynard, but the sun is *trying* to break through the cloud cover. How long this will last, I don't know, as the horizon is very dark and hazy.

I did take advantage of the dry morning to cut some grass, so the garden does look a lot neater. Although I've left the big drifts of forget-me-nots as they're so pretty. I always wait till they've run to seed before cutting those.

Am hoping to be able to pick up the car from the garage at tea time, although that's dependent on whether they've finished fitting the brakes and whether it's raining or not.


----------



## raleighnut (17 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Bit wet here. Occasional glimpses of sunshine, interspersed with very heavy rain and hail.


Similar here, had to let a couple of very 'soggy moggies. in


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2021)

pawl said:


> Not a proper fry up without Black Pudding



I know, but I didn't have any


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2021)

Well, the sunshine that was there when I started to swap the tyres on my bike for 'nice weather' riding and give it a proper Springtime 'wheels off' clean was cut short by a heavy hailstorm... 
Once it passes, I'll get all the bits back out of the shed and finish the job.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Getting brighter here, slowly.
> 
> I'm proper miffed about this: The Breisgau is supposed to be the "German Tuscany", for goodness sakes...



Absolutely _gewaessered _it down it down for an hour or two, now we have beautiful sunshine. I don't trust it.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Absolutely gewaessered it town it down for an hour or two, now we have beautiful sunshine. I don't trust it.



Much the same here.

Came down met seulen over lunch, it's dry now, but can't see it lasting. I have e-mailed the garage to say I'll collect the car tomorrow morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2021)

A Sparrow just landed on the patio by the French window. It looked at me, turned to face the garden, did a poo, and flew off.

In other news it's Gewaessering it down again.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A Sparrow just landed on the patio by the French window. It looked at me, turned to face the garden, did a poo, and flew off.
> 
> In other news it's Gewaessering it down again.



Oh, spoke too soon. Now the sun is out and we have thunder...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, spoke too soon. Now the sun is out and we have thunder...


We just had a single great thunderclap, a few bucketfuls of heavy rain and now the sun wants to get in on the act.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2021)

It finished belting it down about 15 mins ago, and now we've blue skies and bright sunshine. But there's more cloud bubbling up on the horizon, so yeah...

Have just spent the last half an hour explaining to a friend why removing the crossbeams from the roof trusses of his new garden shed to get some extra head room is not a terribly good idea.

Of course, being 4ft 11, that's not something that ever troubles me


----------



## DCLane (17 May 2021)

Went out earlier for a brief ride after my lecture crashed mid-way through - having rescued it in the later lecture.

It looked OK for about 30 minutes. Unfortunately I was out for 45 and got caught in a deluge on the way back


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Have just spent the last half an hour explaining to a friend why removing the crossbeams from the roof trusses of his new garden shed to get some extra head room is not a terribly good idea.



Um... I have to admit such a course of action would not occur to me...




Reynard said:


> Of course, being 4ft 11, that's not something that ever troubles me



Ah, yes, I too go through life assuming "Mind your head" notices are there for other people...


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Um... I have to admit such a course of action would not occur to me...



Well, you're used to working with wood. Taking those crossbeams out would mean that the shed would return to its flat pack state in fairly short order. 



> Ah, yes, I too go through life assuming "Mind your head" notices are there for other people...


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2021)

Anyways, a  and a biskit is on the agenda.

I'm actually really pleased that I remembered the loading diagrams etc for trusses - it's been a while since I've needed to use them.


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2021)

What a day , managed to break the rear drop out on our tandem as i secured it in the car for our time away 
Tried local halfords where a spotty oik tried to sell me one with a different profile as according to him it would fit after a awhile a superior oik said no that won't fit and if the bike is over 10 years old they don't make them anymore so guess what i walked out 
Tried the old bike shop in town centre who i would normally try but didn't fancy trying there first due to covid situation etc etc and the old boy said we only keep 4 types in stock and hey presto it was the first one we looked at 
So once fitted and re loaded in the car we were on our way to Sherwood Forest for some r & r
Now sitting with a 🍵 watching the wildlife what could be better


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Senior moment.


Almost a serious moment!


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2021)

Why are the weather forecaster peeps so cheerful ? Are they being paid per rain cloud ?


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2021)

I'm struggling to stay awake.

My get-up-and-go has gotten up and boogered off.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Almost a serious moment!



I dunno, ketchup may improve coffee. It's worth a try.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2021)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats and then it will be time to feed me.

In between the two, I shall have to squelch to the utility room for a jar of mayonnaise as there's none left in the fridge. And chips without mayonnaise is... not to be contemplated. Oh, and it's pouring with rain again.


----------



## pawl (17 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I know, but I didn't have any


 

A little more forward planning might be required


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2021)

I went shopping today.


----------



## pawl (17 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, a  and a biskit is on the agenda.
> 
> I'm actually really pleased that I remembered the loading diagrams etc for trusses - it's been a while since I've needed to use them.




I don’t bother I just put my truss on Oops wrong sort of truss.Don’t really wear a truss .Just not got anything else to do but make inane comments.


----------



## Kempstonian (17 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A Sparrow just landed on the patio by the French window. It looked at me, turned to face the garden, did a poo, and flew off.
> 
> In other news it's Gewaessering it down again.


Thus proving that my squirrel has better manners than your sparrow! My step is still clean.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 589290
> 
> 
> I went shopping today.


Did you buy water wings ?


----------



## Jenkins (17 May 2021)

This weekend will be the first time I've been able to go to a race meeting in over 6 months - the British GT & F3 meeting at Brands Hatch. As a result I need to sort out a photo for the season pass, download & print out the timetable for the weekend, top up the Dart Tag account, get a tank full if diesel and purchase some food for the weekend. 
At what point once I've done all the above will the Government announce a sudden lockdown?

And, according to the weather radar, there's a large shower cloud heading this way which I hope should clear by the time I finish at 10pm.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2021)

Chilli and home made chips for supper.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2021)

pawl said:


> A little more forward planning might be required



I know, I know... 

I absolutely adore black pudding. Especially in a white soda farl with lots of butter and fried onions.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> This weekend will be the first time I've been able to go to a race meeting in over 6 months - the British GT & F3 meeting at Brands Hatch. As a result I need to sort out a photo for the season pass, download & print out the timetable for the weekend, top up the Dart Tag account, get a tank full if diesel and purchase some food for the weekend.
> At what point once I've done all the above will the Government announce a sudden lockdown?
> 
> And, according to the weather radar, there's a large shower cloud heading this way which I hope should clear by the time I finish at 10pm.



Have fun! But don't forget the snorkel and flippers. Likely you'll need them...


----------



## Jenkins (17 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Have fun! But don't forget the snorkel and flippers. Likely you'll need them...


The waterproofs are the one thing I never forget to pack!


----------



## mybike (17 May 2021)

postman said:


> It's a visit to a garden centre today,it seems we need some bits and bobs.On another level i need a haircut.



Beard trimmer #9


----------



## mybike (17 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Senior moment.



Seems appropriate.


----------



## pawl (17 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I know, I know...
> 
> I absolutely adore black pudding. Especially in a white soda farl with lots of butter and fried onions.





Sounds good


----------



## mybike (17 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Why are the weather forecaster peeps so cheerful ? Are they being paid per rain cloud ?



If the weather was always fine no one would listen to them.


----------



## mybike (17 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 589290
> 
> 
> I went shopping today.


That's a very tame & tidy river(canal?)


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2021)

My Amozon package was due between 15.00 & 22.00 today.

It arrived at 21.59 exactly


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2021)

I'm thinking a  would be a good thing right now. And maybe a pink wafer to go with it.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Chilli and home made chips for supper.


Big meal or just a while getting it ready?


Reynard said:


> Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## postman (17 May 2021)

mybike said:


> Beard trimmer #9


Whal trimmers no guard down to the skin billiard ball.


----------



## Jenkins (18 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> ...And, according to the weather radar, there's a large shower cloud heading this way which I hope should clear by the time I finish at 10pm.


So much for optimism - it rained heavily all the way home. And reminded me that I should have replaced the emergency waterproofs that I keep in my locker as the jacket is more water absorbant than waterproof.

Mundane note to self - I must do the vacuuming on Tuesday morning.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> So much for optimism - it rained heavily all the way home. And reminded me that I should have replaced the emergency waterproofs that I keep in my locker as the jacket is more water absorbant than waterproof.
> *
> Mundane note to self - I must do the vacuuming on Tuesday morning.*


You mean this morning?


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Big meal or just a while getting it ready?



Just the usual supper.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2021)

Anyways, time I toodle pipski. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Jenkins (18 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You mean this morning?


Can't do it next Tuesday morning as I'm on the early shift and I can't do it last Tuesday as I've not invented a time machine so it will have to be this morning/Tuesday/today/before 12:00 on the 18th May 2021.


----------



## tyred (18 May 2021)

Time for my morning perambulation and for once it's not raining!


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2021)

*Clear blue skies here *
Under normal circumstances I would be thinking about doing a few miles
Time for a🍵


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2021)

mybike said:


> If the weather was always fine no one would listen to them.


It is the way in in which they say it with a gleeful look on their faces .


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2021)

Morning .
It was sunny earlier but it is now clouding over a bit . I think showers are forecast .


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2021)

That was a strange dream! I was about to have a shower. Someone had removed the shower head as it was blocked . It was full of what looked like red pottery clay . It was the getting undressed bit that got me ! I had that many T shirt layers on that it was like peeling onion skins! I lost count after 6 .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2021)

Morning here too. Tea's brewed, stewed, steeped and mashed. Better drink it before it gets cold.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2021)

I might do a bit of gardening today, if I don't sink into the waterlogged ground. 
There again, I might not. My time will be better used if I fettle the gears on my CX.
I do like a crisp gear change!!


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2021)

First cuppa drank
Four squirrels playing chase on the patio 😁


----------



## DCLane (18 May 2021)

Second AZ Covid jab this morning, a couple of student seminars the Tameside (Manchester) this evening for my son's training session. I _could_ join them but probably not a good idea after the jab.

I'm riding to the Covid jab though as it's a few miles away.


----------



## scoobs (18 May 2021)

Grey squirrels = tree rats = air rifle.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 May 2021)

Marnin! A pile of old spot pork sausages noshed .... nunnight


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2021)

I'm chatting with the Amozon helpline chat room people.
Strangely, I've not yet lost the will to live!


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2021)

I really should have cleaned the apartment yesterday.


----------



## DCLane (18 May 2021)

scoobs said:


> Grey squirrels = tree rats = air rifle.



The squirrels at my university's 'leafy' campus disappeared one autumn. It transpired that a student had been catching and eating them: https://www.greatbritishchefs.com/recipes/braised-squirrel-recipe


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 May 2021)

scoobs said:


> Grey squirrels = tree rats = air rifle.


Human intervention once more.... The greys were imported in the 1800's from America. Possibly because their fur could be used to trim the collars of (wealthy) peoples coats. Since they are much bigger and more aggressive than the UK's native red squirrel they have been severely reduced in numbers because they can't compete with the greys. I am very happy to say that there are no greys here in France and as a consequence the reds are pretty common. This is very much the case where l live because hazel grows wild everywhere and the nuts are the reds' favourite food 🐿


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm chatting with the Amozon helpline chat room people.
> Strangely, I've not yet lost the will to live!


Is it in the post somewhere ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2021)

Is Britain's entry for Eurovision Song Contest a reworked version of Cliff Richard's Congratulations called Innoculations ?


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> Second AZ Covid jab this morning, a couple of student seminars the Tameside (Manchester) this evening for my son's training session. I _could_ join them but probably not a good idea after the jab.
> 
> I'm riding to the Covid jab though as it's a few miles away.



Good move cycling there - I think it helped me avoid any side effects TBH.


----------



## tyred (18 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I really should have cleaned the apartment yesterday.


You're welcome to come and do mine when you finish...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 May 2021)

scoobs said:


> Grey squirrels = tree rats = air rifle.


And lunch according to DC Lane


Illaveago said:


> Is Britain's entry for Eurovision Song Contest a reworked version of Cliff Richard's Congratulations called Innoculations ?


Innoculations and vaccinations
When I tell everyone that you're the ones for me
Congratulations and jubilations
I want the world to know I'm happy as can be


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2021)

Weather is a bit more pleasant this morning - still getting side effects from meds, felt sick this morning, but just managed two pieces of toast and an apple, and 2 cups of coffee, so looking to get a ride in at lunch - worked straight through yesterday with the weather being rough. I think it will be an out and back along a fairly 'dry' trail - my circular route, or the canal, is just a mud bog. 

I'm wearing out chainrings and cassette sprockets on my 'crap weather' MTB at some speed. Managed to get a lightly used chain ring off ebay a few months ago - that went on the bike last night - almost impossible to find 'new' ones these days.


----------



## mybike (18 May 2021)

postman said:


> Whal trimmers no guard down to the skin billiard ball.



#9 gives sufficient guard.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2021)

My daughter's mother forgot to put a guard on her hair trimmer last week. She rescued it with a high forehead line and ended up with a #2 and a semi-permanent head scarf.

I'm expecting a beer delivery in the next 2 hours.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is it in the post somewhere ?


No, just sorting out an issue with my coffee machine. 
Problem was resolved without tears or bloodshed, too!! 😂


----------



## raleighnut (18 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Human intervention once more.... The greys were imported in the 1800's from America. Possibly because their fur could be used to trim the collars of (wealthy) peoples coats. Since they are much bigger and more aggressive than the UK's native red squirrel they have been severely reduced in numbers because they can't compete with the greys. I am very happy to say that there are no greys here in France and as a consequence the reds are pretty common. This is very much the case where l live because hazel grows wild everywhere and the nuts are the reds' favourite food 🐿


Hence the corruption of the Topic advert in the 70's 

What has a Hazlenut in every bite - Squirrel shoot.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No, just sorting out an issue with my coffee machine.
> Problem was resolved without tears or bloodshed, too!! 😂



Thank god the coffee machine is fixed. Can't be drinking instant.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Hence the corruption of the Topic advert in the 70's
> 
> What has a Hazlenut in every bite - Squirrel shoot.


I used to love Topics. Hazelnut nougat! I wondered why other people didn't seem to like them as much as I did.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I used to love Topics. Hazelnut nougat! I wondered why other people didn't seem to like them as much as I did.


I live near the Ferrero-Rocher factory. better than Toffifay, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No, just sorting out an issue with my coffee machine.
> Problem was resolved without tears or bloodshed, too!! 😂



Or ketchup?


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2021)

https://www.ferreronorthamerica.com/fc-4985?newsRVP=1692


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2021)

While we're on chocolate, here's some flake news - https://www.theguardian.com/business/2021/may/18/99-uk-ice-cream-shortage-cadbury-flakes-uk-ireland


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Thank god the coffee machine is fixed. Can't be drinking instant.


Problem fixed as in, they're sending a new bit out to me.. in 3 days ish 😔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2021)

I've just learnt that if you put a Biden in your garden it will attract bees and butterflies. https://www.lidl.co.uk/en/p/indoor-outdoor-plants/bee-friendly-bidens/p42640


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> While we're on chocolate, here's some flake news - https://www.theguardian.com/business/2021/may/18/99-uk-ice-cream-shortage-cadbury-flakes-uk-ireland


Apologies, but I can never bring myself to click on a Grauniad link


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2021)

Warm, breezy and with sunny intervals here chez Casa Reynard. Although how long that will remain is questionable, as the clouds on the horizon are rather towering and dark.

Anyways, I am 850 pounds lighter. Well, my wallet is. I went to pick up the car from the garage this morning. By bike, of course. Used the road bike on the basis it's the easiest to stick on the back seat. I did get a little ride in prior to that as well.

Have to say, the handling has definitely tightened up with the anti-roll bar sorted. The front end was beginning to feel rather vague and sloppy.

It is almost time for lunch, and I am more than a tad peckish.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Good move cycling there - I think it helped me avoid any side effects TBH.



Well, it didn't spare me... 

Not going to stop me from riding to my second appointment when I get the call.  It was very satisfying riding past the cars queueing around the block to get in.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2021)

Ride done, 20 miles off road, out and back to try and stay clean, failed.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2021)

It's


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2021)

Rear gears are skipping on the road bike, especially when on the inner ring, so I'll need to have a look at that.

It's not done a massive amount of mileage, so not sure anything is in the region of worn / knackered. Looking at the cable tension would be a good first port of call.


----------



## DCLane (18 May 2021)

Off to Tameside where son no. 2's got a training session so no Zwift racing tonight.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2021)

Time for a  and a couple of pink wafers.

Rain and hail has finally cleared off. It's sunny outside now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2021)

Rollmop and a warm cous cous salad in a garlic and lemon vinaigrette. I need to have something unhealthy now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Rollmop and a warm cous cous salad in a garlic and lemon vinaigrette. I need to have something unhealthy now.



Is that what is meant by a "Balanced diet"?


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2021)

Steamed trout and a vegetable crumble here tonight. 

And a punnet of raspberries for afters.


----------



## dave r (18 May 2021)

We've had faggots, spuds and mixed veg tonight. Plus a slice of bread to mop up the gravy.


----------



## Illaveago (18 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Rear gears are skipping on the road bike, especially when on the inner ring, so I'll need to have a look at that.
> 
> It's not done a massive amount of mileage, so not sure anything is in the region of worn / knackered. Looking at the cable tension would be a good first port of call.


Have a look at your rear derailleur . It might need a bit of oil on the pivots . Sometimes the mech doesn't take up the slack in the chain .


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Marnin! A pile of old spot pork sausages noshed .... nunnight


After a short napette to let the sausages go down, out to Pesto on the Wirral for a load of tapas, yum! Fish n chips beckons once United game is over


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> Off to Tameside where son no. 2's got a training session so no Zwift racing tonight.



The outdoor track next to the football club ?


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2021)

3 mop buckets and a stick


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2021)

Is this a code?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is this a code?


If it's a measuring stick, it could be a weather report.


----------



## DCLane (18 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> The outdoor track next to the football club ?



That's the one. They're doing adult training prior to a race league starting next month and he wants some bunch time on his race bike. 

We'll be back for the first Tameside league event in the 2/3/4 race on June 1st and a few others. He's points chasing for his Cat 2 licence due to the late start.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> That's the one. They're doing adult training prior to a race league starting next month and he wants some bunch time on his race bike.
> 
> We'll be back for the first Tameside league event in the 2/3/4 race on June 1st and a few others. He's points chasing for his Cat 2 licence due to the late start.



It's a good circuit.


----------



## DCLane (18 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> It's a good circuit.



It _can _be a bit bleak, but is generally safe although flat. Wakefield's a good one with a hill, as is Nottingham. Leeds is draggy, York windy, Middlesbrough has tree droppings, Stourport's bumpy, Shrewsbury odd but fun, Sheffield and Steven Burke are pan-flat and Elland attracts glass-smashers from nearby. At least Tameside doesn't have that issue.

They're building a new circuit in Bradford to replace Richard Dunn which has parallels, a change-over (think Scalextric) and cobbles like the Doncaster circuit.

Do you get the impression I've visited a few over the past 7 years' racing 

And that's just some of the circuits, don't get me started on the velodromes.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> It _can _be a bit bleak, but is generally safe although flat. Wakefield's a good one with a hill, as is Nottingham. Leeds is draggy, York windy, Middlesbrough has tree droppings, Stourport's bumpy, Shrewsbury odd but fun, Sheffield and Steven Burke are pan-flat and Elland attracts glass-smashers from nearby. At least Tameside doesn't have that issue.
> 
> They're building a new circuit in Bradford to replace Richard Dunn which has parallels, a change-over (think Scalextric) and cobbles like the Doncaster circuit.
> 
> ...



Not been th Rhyl yet then ? That's blooming windy.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> It _can _be a bit bleak, but is generally safe although flat. Wakefield's a good one with a hill, as is Nottingham. Leeds is draggy, York windy, Middlesbrough has tree droppings, Stourport's bumpy, Shrewsbury odd but fun, Sheffield and Steven Burke are pan-flat and Elland attracts glass-smashers from nearby. At least Tameside doesn't have that issue.
> 
> They're building a new circuit in Bradford to replace Richard Dunn which has parallels, a change-over (think Scalextric) and cobbles like the Doncaster circuit.
> 
> ...


Wasn't the Richard Dunno Centre put up for sale at Elland Road?


----------



## DCLane (18 May 2021)

@classic33 it was, and has been sold for housing. A campaign's got a new circuit being built nearby at Wyke - https://road.cc/content/news/work-starts-soon-bradford-sports-village-inc-cycle-track-280815


----------



## pawl (18 May 2021)

The sky has turned a peculiar colour The end is nigh.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2021)

pawl said:


> The sky has turned a peculiar colour The end is nigh.
> View attachment 589490


The house opposite is falling down.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2021)

pawl said:


> The sky has turned a peculiar colour The end is nigh.
> View attachment 589490



Never mind the Sky, is that a Jedi communication materialising on your Wheelie Bin?


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Never mind the Sky, is that a Jedi communication materialising on your Wheelie Bin?



Help me Obi Wan Kenobi, you're my only hope.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2021)

Supper negotiated and am now listening to the football on the radio. A  is in the offing, and it's time to sit back and chill.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Never mind the Sky, is that a Jedi communication materialising on your Wheelie Bin?



Thats R2Bin2


----------



## tyred (18 May 2021)

Enjoyed a nice little 35 mile in the dry with blue skies but it's deceptively cold.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2021)

♻ Bin is out ready for collection tomorrow morning.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> ♻ Bin is out ready for collection tomorrow morning.



My green wheelie bin was emptied this morning. Didn't bother putting the black bag out.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2021)

Anyways, time for MOTD


----------



## postman (18 May 2021)

Went out for my first inside cafe full English breakfast,it was so good.Two lattes aswell.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2021)

postman said:


> Went out for my first inside cafe full English breakfast,it was so good.Two lattes aswell.


Were you late or early for your breakfast!


----------



## postman (18 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Were you late or early for your breakfast!


I was latte for breakfast but not latte for lunch,it was 11-30. I had a dental appointment but that was 2-30.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2021)

pawl said:


> The sky has turned a peculiar colour The end is nigh.
> View attachment 589490


Red sky at night, sailor's delight.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that what is meant by a "Balanced diet"?


I think that is when you are trying to eat a hamburger and french fries whilst driving, and not knocking anything over. I was sent to the Portillo drive-in for chicken parmagiana, and came home with a hamburger, Italian beef sandwich, and french fries. Since Covid, many fast food places have seriously limited their menus.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2021)

I could use another


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 May 2021)

Looks like yet another trip to the vets this morning with the dog. If it’s not diabetes blood and glucose tests, conjunctivitis or the million other reasons we’ve had to go of late, our poor dog now has an infected pad on one of his rear paws. Hopefully they can give him antibiotics to cure it. He’s 15 and hasn’t done well with his health since our other dog passed in December.

With the amount of money we’ve paid out recently, it feels like we should have a majority share in the vets practice.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I could use another



Metoo. I'm right gasping.

Good morning everyone; Weather is being untrustworthy again.


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2021)

Morning .
It is sunny here . I have put our garden waste bin out .
It should be bucket and spade day today .


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2021)

MrsPete and I are visiting @biggs682 neck of the woods today. 
I might go for a ride this afternoon _if_ the weather forecast is correct.


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2021)

@PeteXXX and Mrs Pete hope you enjoy the delights of the borough 

Sunny and blue skies here 
First cuppa drank
Dish washer emptied and contents dried


----------



## tyred (19 May 2021)

I got a little wet while out on my walk this morning.

Just waiting for my porridge to cool now and then eight hours of excitement boring work.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2021)

Morning from the ShedOffice. MrsF has gone into 'the real office' for the first time (started in January).

Grey and overcast here - Hoping the rain holds off until afternoon as I'll grab a road ride late morning.


----------



## pawl (19 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Red sky at night, sailor's delight.




It wasn’t the usual red sky It was thick cloud and i t had a red glow The photo doesn’t show the full effect
And no I wasn’t wearing rose tinted spectacles


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 May 2021)

pawl said:


> It wasn’t the usual red sky It was thick cloud and i t had a red glow The photo doesn’t show the full effect
> And no I wasn’t wearing rose tinted spectacles



I've seen that before:


----------



## pawl (19 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've seen that before:
> 
> View attachment 589539






Exactly the same.I can’t remember seeing sunset like that


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2021)

Goes with the Jedii communication on your wheelie bin.
Are you in Tatooine County, by any chance?
(Check and see if Astromech made your wheelie bins)


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 May 2021)

Weather continues untrustworthy:

Sun came out. Switched lights off; clouds covered sun.

Lights on.

Sun came out again 20 mins later...

Repeat...


----------



## mybike (19 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Thank god the coffee machine is fixed. Can't be drinking instant.



Visited a guy down the road, I was very silent about the quality of his instant coffee.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2021)

Back safely from the Borough.. 
Bin's bin emptied. 






I think Hamtun's been nuked!! 🤯


----------



## DCLane (19 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I think Hamtun's been nuked!! 🤯



Would you notice if it had?


----------



## cookiemonster (19 May 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> Would you notice if it had?


I would like to think you would

Even less if it had been the borough


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2021)

Had a nice morning walking around the various paths and trails .
Popped into one of the bird hides this morning both feeders were nearly empty a ranger team turned up and explained that the squirrels keep taking the lids of the storage bins and then all the feed gets wet and ruined and no good for the feeders. 

Popped into another hide all feeders were full and busy with visitors . 

Mixture of showers and sun


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2021)

Mild chez Casa Reynard, with sunny intervals interspersed by hail showers.

I did not sleep well. A cat deciding to sleep on your head is not conducive to a good night's kip. Ergo Madam Lexi is in the doghouse. When she didn't get the message after I kept moving her, I picked her up, put her on the landing and shut the bedroom door. She was sat there when I woke up, looking very contrite.

Made bread. The dough is currently doing its thing.

And it's almost time for lunch.


----------



## postman (19 May 2021)

After a morning of cleaning,it's time to rest in the conservatory,oh and it is raining very hard,it's gone grey.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 May 2021)

I've just lit the wood stove. Again.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2021)

I think I can kiss goodbye to picking up my mum's prescription by bike.

It's currently sunny, but there are some very nasty-looking storm clouds hanging around.

You know how it is. If I go by car, it won't rain. If I go by bike, it will...


----------



## pawl (19 May 2021)

Cannot believe the report on the news.People booking two or three holidays for the same dates One couple booked a holiday abroad and the same time in Cromer.If on gets cancelled the other will be available..What happens if neither gets cancelled They end up paying for two holidays one of which they will not be able to take so preventing someone else booking


----------



## Jenkins (19 May 2021)

Yet another day in paradise. Time to wash the coffee mug up ready for going home time. Only one more shift to go, then a three day weekend. 

Light showers, sunshine, torrential downpours, sunshine, thunder, torrential downpours, more sunshine. Guess what's coming next for the commute...


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> Would you notice if it had?


My bikes are there!!!! 😭


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My bikes are there!!!! 😭



OK, that's serious.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2021)

Well...

I did go to Littleport with Wiggy #2, the Chartres. And, mirabille, I stayed dry!!!  Took a punt, because it was sunny with only light cloud in the direction the wind was coming from, blowing the showers away from where I had to go. Did pack a rain jacket in my pannier though - belt and braces and all that.

Am actually really glad I got a ride in, as it looks like there won't be much chance of that until after the weekend. Unless I go mud-plugging with Max the MTB, that is...

Anyways, I now have a  and two pink wafers.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2021)

Bike ride didn't happen. Shortly after I wrote the post, a text from MrsF arrived. Garden furniture due 11:45 to 1:45. It did arrive at 11.43. Had rain and hail all morning though. Nice now, but I've just prepped tea for 'the office' workers, and now testing out the garden furniture.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2021)

Granddaughter 1 got her Bikeability 2 badge today. Well done Isabella!


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Granddaughter 1 got her Bikeability 2 badge today. Well done Isabella!



Is that the lass who got the lovely new bike the other day?


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2021)

Anyways, time to think about throwing food at the kitty cats, and then I need to think about sorting food for me.

Chinese night chez Casa Reynard tonight


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2021)

pawl said:


> Cannot believe the report on the news.People booking two or three holidays for the same dates One couple booked a holiday abroad and the same time in Cromer.If on gets cancelled the other will be available..What happens if neither gets cancelled They end up paying for two holidays one of which they will not be able to take so preventing someone else booking


A lot of people have just not turned up or cancelled at the last minute . Some of the owners are saying that they have lost out as they have put on extra staff and bought extra food and then people haven't turned up .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Is that the lass who got the lovely new bike the other day?


The very same, yes. Her bike handling is fine and she's had road riding experience on horseback so knows what the signs, looking and signalling are all about. Her listening skills need work, though....


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2021)

We went down to Weymouth . We had a nice sunny day there although the wind on the beach was whipping up the sand a lot .
It was interesting watching lots of small clouds moving in ranks from the land out towards the sea. There were masses of clouds but when they reached a certain point they disappeared. There was a demarcation line where the clouds stopped and blue sky began.


----------



## Illaveago (19 May 2021)

I've got sand in my ears !


----------



## pawl (19 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've got sand in my ears !




Can think of worse places to get sand Just pause there and think about it.Correct in your picnic sandwiches


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2021)

Another glorious day


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 May 2021)

Took the dog to the vets this morning. He has an abscess on his paw, now being treated with antibiotics. It made _me _wince when the vet was squeezing the pus out of it - the poor dog was crying. All worth it though, as he's had his medication plus his usual insulin, he's full of life again and has eaten all his dinner. He does look a little comical though with his leg bandaged up in what looks like a kids bandage. At his age and with the diabetes he'll now be prone to infection, unfortunately.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've got sand in my ears !





pawl said:


> Can think of worse places to get sand



Pardon?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2021)

League neighbours again, @Reynard . I was wondering whether you'd pop by tonight.....


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> League neighbours again, @Reynard . I was wondering whether you'd pop by tonight.....



I'm safely chez Casa Reynard rather full of grilled chinese chicken thighs, egg fried rice and spring cabbage with sesame & soy 

We left it late, but three points is three points. And the Spuds lost, so even better!


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2021)

I'm about to pull a nice polish-style rye bread from the oven.

That's breadables sorted until after the weekend as I made a large loaf.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> We left it late, but three points is three points. And the Spuds lost, so even better!


I wasn't born anywhere near Tottenham or Arsenal so I'll stick with my birth team. Spurs have been great entertainment over the years though. I remember a period when they played the first half showing how to score and the second half how to concede. A nightmare for fans but good fun for neutrals. Meanwhile Leeds have been far more entertaining than I dared hope for.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wasn't born anywhere near Tottenham or Arsenal so I'll stick with my birth team. Spurs have been great entertainment over the years though. I remember a period when they played the first half showing how to score and the second half how to concede. A nightmare for fans but good fun for neutrals. Meanwhile Leeds have been far more entertaining than I dared hope for.



I grew up a stone's throw away from Highbury / Emirates aka Ashburton Grove. 

So I'm a ge-noo-ine Gooner 

Dad & his brother were Spuds fans, mum and I are Gooners. Did make things, euhm, interesting at times.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mild chez Casa Reynard, with sunny intervals interspersed by hail showers.
> 
> I did not sleep well. A cat deciding to sleep on your head is not conducive to a good night's kip. Ergo Madam Lexi is in the doghouse. When she didn't get the message after I kept moving her, I picked her up, put her on the landing and shut the bedroom door. She was sat there when I woke up, looking very contrite.
> 
> ...


If your cat is in the doghouse, where's the dog!


----------



## tyred (19 May 2021)

Was such a lovely evening I decided to take a drive to the coast for a walk along the beach and the cliffs, randomly met someone I hadn't seen in over a year, had a long chat, a lovely relaxing evening.

I got held up by a Ferrari 308 on the way home What is the point of buying a Ferrari and then driving it at 25MPH on a perfectly good road?


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2021)

Anyways  and MOTD time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 May 2021)

tyred said:


> Was such a lovely evening I decided to take a drive to the coast for a walk along the beach and the cliffs, randomly met someone I hadn't seen in over a year, had a long chat, a lovely relaxing evening.
> 
> I got held up by a Ferrari 308 on the way home What is the point of buying a Ferrari and then driving it at 25MPH on a perfectly good road?


That's crazy! I would have given it a good 30mph ragging


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways  and MOTD time.


Seen all the footy, time for some zzzz's. Only one week till Europa final now, Cavani hat trick surely?


----------



## DCLane (19 May 2021)

tyred said:


> Got held up by a Ferrari 308 on the way home What is the point of buying a Ferrari and then driving it at 25MPH on a perfectly good road?




Rented?

Driving on the M62 to Manchester yesterday a Lambo Aventador was in the outside lane doing 65. Me, I was ahead doing 70 in my Tepee.

Probably rented so had a tracker - but why not do 60 on country roads?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2021)

I barbequed some pork ribs for dinner, and am now listening to some overtures by Havergal Brian. Rain finally quit this morning. It has been raining quite steadily since Sunday. My tomatoes, basil, and pepper plants all seem to approve.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2021)

Milkman has just arrived on the street. 
First stop, the house of another milkman.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Seen all the footy, time for some zzzz's. Only one week till Europa final now, Cavani hat trick surely?



Rub it in, will you? 

I'm now watching the Thruxton BTCC highlights


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2021)

Anyways, time for me to toodle pipski

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2021)

Good morning from a rather soggy Breisgau.

Enjoying the first cuppa of the day. 

Vaccine #2 tomorrow.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 May 2021)

This morning, I’m supposed to be doing a recce of a ride I’m doing on Sunday for the club. The ride will take 3 hours. Heavy rain will fall after two hours according to the Met Office and it will continue raining until early Saturday morning. So as The Clash once asked, ‘Should I stay or should I go?’

I know most of the route anyway as it’s on roads I ride often. I wanted to ride it in case I felt any amendments need to be made (I didn’t plan the route). However, while not generally a fair weather cyclist and a bit of rain doesn’t bother me, I‘m not keen on getting soaked.

I think I’ve just talked myself out of going. 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2021)

Morning.
It is grey here.
We brought loads of momentoes home with us yesterday! Sand ! We could do the Wilson, Kepple and Betty Sand Dance on our bathroom floor if our kitten joined in !


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2021)

Why is the boy from the TV comedy series Out Numbered representing the UK in the Eurovision Song Contest ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I barbequed some pork ribs for dinner, and am now listening to some overtures by Havergal Brian. Rain finally quit this morning. It has been raining quite steadily since Sunday. My tomatoes, basil, and pepper plants all seem to approve.


I'd never heard of Havergal Brian before so I'm giving him a listen on YouTube. 

Meanwhile, I'm running a bath.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2021)

I might spend some time today battening down the hatches ready for tomorrow's little blow.. 🌬


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Meanwhile, I'm running a bath.



Are you winning?


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Meanwhile, I'm running a bath.



Could be a wet race so are you going for full wets or intermediates ?


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2021)

First cuppa drank
First load of bird seed scattered around the patio 
Some noisy oik is strimming


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2021)

The washing machine has started its spin cycle. Now I've leveled it properly, I don't have to put it back in place when it's finished.


----------



## tyred (20 May 2021)

Wet and windy here again. Summer is the best time of the year.

The woman downstairs has been knocking on people's doors asking if other people's TVs have lost signal and complaining and moganing about how bad the service is. I politely informed her I don't have a TV and I'm not particularly bothered if her's doesn't work.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Could be a wet race so are you going for full wets or intermediates ?


I'm not sure. I think I'll just go with the flow.


----------



## DCLane (20 May 2021)

tyred said:


> Wet and windy here again. Summer is the best time of the year.
> 
> The woman downstairs has been knocking on people's doors asking if other people's TVs have lost signal and complaining and moganing about how bad the service is. I politely informed her I don't have a TV and I'm not particularly bothered if her's doesn't work.



You're in Ireland. That's summer weather  . From memory on the north coast (Portstewart/Portrush) the sun came out for the Portrush raft race in the 3rd weekend in May (which is why I got married that day  ) and went in early July. That was summer.

Oh, and the TV bit? It's her chat-up line


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2021)

Well that's breakfast done 
Best get on with the day outside I suppose


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2021)

My toenails are now cut back to sockable size. I did my fingernails too.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My toenails are now cut back to sockable size. I did my fingernails too.


Why do you wear socks on your hands, we've gloves nowadays for hands.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd never heard of Havergal Brian before so I'm giving him a listen on YouTube.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm running a bath.


I enjoy both his and Granville Bantocks' music greatly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why do you wear socks on your hands, we've gloves nowadays for hands.



You and yer technology.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I enjoy both his and Granville Bantocks' music greatly.


Eek! There's another British composer I'd never heard of!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Eek! There's another British composer I'd never heard of!


Edward German (Jones) also quite good, mostly theatre music, John Foulds as well, before he got into Asian music.


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2021)

Here are some pictures from yesterday. You can see masses of clouds lining up , but once they got to a certain point they all dissolved.


----------



## mybike (20 May 2021)

pawl said:


> Cannot believe the report on the news.People booking two or three holidays for the same dates One couple booked a holiday abroad and the same time in Cromer.If on gets cancelled the other will be available..What happens if neither gets cancelled They end up paying for two holidays one of which they will not be able to take so preventing someone else booking



Akin to the purchasing of toilet rolls, just in case.

In other news, we've had 0.09" of rain and my planned cutting of the grass has been postponed. Windy too & barometer seems to be taking a dive.


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I enjoy both his and Granville Bantocks' music greatly.


I'd better not say how I miss read !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 May 2021)

Today l am doing nothing whatsoever except sitting and relaxing with my dogs on our terrace. The temperature is a most acceptable 28c and there is a gentle breeze. However the French airforce have sent half a dozen very loud jets for a bit of a mock battle right over where l am . No peace for the wicked


----------



## pawl (20 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Eek! There's another British composer I'd never heard of!




You unknowingly may have coined a new saying.Watch it mate or you will get a kick in the Granville Bantocks


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'd better not say how I miss read !





pawl said:


> You unknowingly may have coined a new saying.Watch it mate or you will get a kick in the Granville Bantocks



I think we should call thse moments the "Illaveago effect" as it seems to happen frequently...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> This morning, I’m supposed to be doing a recce of a ride I’m doing on Sunday for the club. The ride will take 3 hours. Heavy rain will fall after two hours according to the Met Office and it will continue raining until early Saturday morning. So as The Clash once asked, ‘Should I stay or should I go?’
> 
> I know most of the route anyway as it’s on roads I ride often. I wanted to ride it in case I felt any amendments need to be made (I didn’t plan the route). However, while not generally a fair weather cyclist and a bit of rain doesn’t bother me, I‘m not keen on getting soaked.
> 
> I think I’ve just talked myself out of going. 🤔


I’m glad I didn’t go on my ride this morning. The rain started 45 minutes earlier than forecast and all the trees look like they are competing in a head banging contest - there are some impressive performances.

The letterbox is tapping out a tune too.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2021)

Blustery, grey and wet here chez Casa Reynard.

I spent the morning in the utility room catching up on some stuff that needed to be scanned and printed. This includes printing out the completed sections of my writing project. I have it backed up on a USB stick, but I like to keep a hardcopy handy. First, it's an extra back up, and second, it's nice to have it on hand to reference stuff.

It is time for lunch, and then I shall be doing some work on my archive this afternoon.


----------



## Jenkins (20 May 2021)

That's it - the weekend starts in 10 minutes!


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> That's it - the weekend starts in 10 minutes!



Enjoy your trip to Brands xxx


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2021)

The rain has finally moved through, and it is lovely and sunny. But it *is* blowing a hoolie out there.

Anyways, time for a  and a couple of pink wafers.


----------



## tyred (20 May 2021)

The lovely summer weather continues


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2021)

Yeah, that's about right...


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2021)

Is spaghetti supposed to stick to the wall when it's cooked, or does that mean it needs another few minutes?


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is spaghetti supposed to stick to the wall when it's cooked, or does that mean it needs another few minutes?



Isn't that a waste of spaghetti?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Isn't that a waste of spaghetti?


Only one strand,not the whole tin! 😏


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Only one strand,not the whole tin! 😏



At least I'm not the one having to clean tomato sauce off the wall


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is spaghetti supposed to stick to the wall when it's cooked, or does that mean it needs another few minutes?


I've just cooked spaghetti. I nibbled a strand and decided it was done, just a smidgen past al dente (I was transferring money on my phone at the time and I'd have stopped it earlier had the person given me the correct account name) . From experience, spaghetti can stick to the kitchen wall before the core of the strand is cooked enough for me.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2021)

Anyways, time to go and feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

Pasta twists will be involved, but I shan't be wanging any at the walls.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to go and feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.
> 
> Pasta twists will be involved, but I shan't be wanging any at the walls.


What, no fusilli fusillades?


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2021)

Should E scooters have the name changed to F scooters .


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What, no fusilli fusillades?



Not unless that includes forking them down the cakehole...

The pasta bake made with the leftover chilli was very nice, btw.  Might have put a bit too much mozzarella on top as I had to break out the knitting needles.


----------



## Jenkins (20 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> That's it - the *wet & windy *weekend starts in 10 minutes!


It's not started well!

Constant drizzle and a very stiff breeze for the commute so I treated myself to a takeaway from the local chippie on the way home  Currently slobbing out in a dressing gown and wrapped up in a sleeping bag.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It's not started well!
> 
> Constant drizzle and a very stiff breeze for the commute so I treated myself to a takeaway from the local chippie on the way home  Currently slobbing out in a dressing gown and wrapped up in a sleeping bag.



You sound like a man who really needs a fluffy fleece onesie


----------



## Jenkins (20 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> You sound like a man who really needs a fluffy fleece onesie


 Oh goodness no 

This is definitely a sleeping bag & any old scruffy clothing evening. Back to the normal jeans/chinos, t-shirt and fleece jacket tomorrow.


----------



## Tribansman (20 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> You sound like a man who really needs a fluffy fleece onesie


Mini T loves his fleecy wolf onesie. It's got a button you can press to make it howl 🐺

Mrs T was distinctly unimpressed when I said instead of calling us from the top of the stairs when he was ready for his bedtime story, he had to howl instead...he's been doing that for two months now


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Oh goodness no
> 
> This is definitely a sleeping bag & any old scruffy clothing evening. Back to the normal jeans/chinos, t-shirt and fleece jacket tomorrow.



Just think of it as a much more comfortable version of a sparco race suit!  The tailoring is much the same after all.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Mini T loves his fleecy wolf onesie. It's got a button you can press to make it howl 🐺
> 
> Mrs T was distinctly unimpressed when I said instead of calling us from the top of the stairs when he was ready for his bedtime story, he had to howl instead...he's been doing that for two months now



Now that's cool! *WANTS*

I love my onesies (yup, I have loads) - de rigeur evening wear chez Casa Reynard. I've only myself to please.


----------



## Jenkins (20 May 2021)

The clippers are on charge. Friday is haircut day.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2021)

Time to pop the kettle on. I am in need of a


----------



## postman (20 May 2021)

I have just found on the radio its been national Bidet today wonderful let's give all plumbers a big clap.


----------



## Tribansman (20 May 2021)

It was National Cabbage Vindaloo day yesterday


----------



## tyred (20 May 2021)

I can hear the wind whistle in the air ducts and the rain batter the window panes. Good job I have a full bottle of sunscreen all ready for summer.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I can hear the wind whistle in the air ducts and the rain batter the window panes. Good job I have a full bottle of sunscreen all ready for summer.


Factor 50?


----------



## tyred (20 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Factor 50?


Of course. I don't want to risk sunburn


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2021)

tyred said:


> Of course. I don't want to risk sunburn


The day you forget it you'll never forget.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

I think I'd better call it quits and put the writing away for today. I'm starting to generate rubbish - too tired to concentrate.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I think I'd better call it quits and put the writing away for today. I'm starting to generate rubbish - too tired to concentrate.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## raleighnut (21 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Just think of it as a much more comfortable version of a sparco race suit!  The tailoring is much the same after all.


Back in the 1980's an old guy I was friends with had a couple of these,









Deep Sea Diver's* undersuit from his grandson who worked on the North Sea Oilrigs.

*the ones with the big helmets


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2021)

Good morning... 2nd Vaccination day today. Time for some toast.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 May 2021)

Morning. The rain and wind has continued since starting at about 10:15 yesterday morning. It needs to stop! I need my bike ride / run. Activities that are not much fun in the howling wind and with rain pelting down. How very dare it continue!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Morning. The rain and wind has continued since starting at about 10:15 yesterday morning. It needs to stop! I need my bike ride / run. Activities that are not much fun in the howling wind and with rain pelting down. How very dare it continue!



I'm going to be sentenced to staying indoors and making stuff after the vaccination. Life can be so very hard at times.


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2021)

Morning.
I have been out and put our recycling bins out . Where they will end up I'm not sure .  It is a little bit wet and windy out there .


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2021)

I managed a very slow 5 mile jog in the wind and rain. I think that might be the exercise for the day unless it eases enough for a walk later.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I managed a very slow 5 mile jog in the wind and rain. I think that might be the exercise for the day unless it eases enough for a walk later.



In ideal conditions I have never managed anything more than a slow jog, and certainly not for five miles...


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2021)

It's not going to be nice weather today.. I'll have a walk soon, then, apart from the mile or so that I walk at work, that'll be it for exercise, I reckon..


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2021)

First cuppa was yuk due to chlorine in the water not going to risk a second one yet

Oh and it's raining so damp drive home later


----------



## tyred (21 May 2021)

Braved my usual 4 mile morning walk.

Someone seems to have tried to park their Merc C-class on top of a traffic island and flattened the keep left sign and lamp post and done considerable damage to the car's suspension in the process

Still stormy but I believe it is ever so slightly less wet than it was yesterday


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2021)

tyred said:


> Braved my usual 4 mile morning walk.
> 
> Someone seems to have tried to park their Merc C-class on top of a traffic island and flattened the keep left sign and lamp post and done considerable damage to the car's suspension in the process
> 
> Still stormy but I believe it is ever so slightly less wet than it was yesterday



Wow, Mercedes drivers get pretty creative in finding "parking spaces" here, but they don't generally go that far.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2021)

I have a completely unreasonable desire to go for a drive. Equally unreasonable is the desire to go to M&S...! I think I might do better to go for a walk. With waterproofs.

I'm having a strong coffee while I sort this one out.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2021)

Walk done ✅ 
Coffee organised ✅ 
Work clothes sorted 😔


----------



## Tribansman (21 May 2021)

I've just eaten Mini T's remaining four variety pack boxes (2x coco pops, 2x frosties). I think I have a sugar problem; I'm a cereal overeater. I'm actually serious, think I need to wean myself off it or at least drastically reduce intake. I'm not putting on weight so that's how I excuse not having done so, but it can't be good for my teeth or insides. It's just so hard as it's so bloody nice!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2021)

Time to go and get my #2 Vaccination.

Typically it's raining now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I've just eaten Mini T's remaining four variety pack boxes (2x coco pops, 2x frosties). I think I have a sugar problem; I'm a cereal overeater. I'm actually serious, think I need to wean myself off it or at least drastically reduce intake. I'm not putting on weight so that's how I excuse not having done so, but it can't be good for my teeth or insides. It's just so hard as it's so bloody nice!


There's loads of sugar in soft fruit (plentiful at this time of the year) and dried fruits like raisins, sultanas, cranberries, etc. It might help to use them to reduce your ''addiction'' to refined sugars. And stick some nuts in while you're at it - they're filling and apparently they're good for you.
(Personally, I love sugar but rarely crave it because I get my sugar - fructose? - from elsewhere.)


----------



## fossyant (21 May 2021)

Just booked tickets to see Madness in December - fingers crossed !


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's loads of sugar in soft fruit (plentiful at this time of the year) and dried fruits like raisins, sultanas, cranberries, etc. It might help to use them to reduce your ''addiction'' to refined sugars. And stick some nuts in while you're at it - they're filling and apparently they're good for you.
> (Personally, I love sugar but rarely crave it because I get my sugar - fructose? - from elsewhere.)


High fructose corn syrup, in many cases. I used to live near a plant that made it. Much of the Peoria Metro area smells of corn processing. I have removed much of it from my diet. I used to eat a lot of cereal, and now find it indigestible. @deptfordmarmoset's advice is very good, provided you are not getting too many carbohydrates.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2021)

Second vaccination completed; and the rain laid off so I hardly got damp at all.


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2021)

Second cuppa was a whole lot better than my first one  
Car unpacked bags all unpacked
Raining and blowing well .


----------



## mybike (21 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is spaghetti supposed to stick to the wall when it's cooked, or does that mean it needs another few minutes?



Should be done by now.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 May 2021)

Giro or F1 practice? O'er matron, I can't decide, bit of both maybe?


----------



## mybike (21 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Back in the 1980's an old guy I was friends with had a couple of these,
> 
> 
> View attachment 589822
> ...



I recall that we wore boiler suits outside for general messing about at school. very practical.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 May 2021)

Main thing is a good brew on the go


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

Definitely a day to stay indoors here chez Casa Reynard. It's raining and blowing a hoolie.

Been working on my writing project and on my archive this morning, though I didn't sleep well and I'm struggling to concentrate.

I've also got to get in touch with my mobile phone provider as they pinged me a text that they're going to pull the plug on my sim because it hasn't been used for a while. Well, I've barely gone anywhere this last year and a half, so no need to use the phone - I've done almost all of my communication using my laptop and messenger. Admittedly it's only a PAYG sim, but I've had the number for a very long time and I'm rather attached to it. 

I'm supposed to contact them using the app, but since they sent me a new sim last year, the blasted app doesn't work on my rather long-in-the-tooth Samsung S2. The new sim was a solution to a problem that didn't exist. Grrrrrrr!

Fortunately, they have a live chat, so I can give them a piece of my mind.

Anyways, luncheon calls. I has a hungry.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2021)

I just walked into Deptford to collect my prescriptions. I'd barely left the flat when I got accosted on the street by volunteers outside a pop-up vaccination centre. I didn't even know that there were pop-up vaccination centres. Vuggers, the next thing since chuggers.

On the way home, I walked past a curry house which reminded me that I haven't eaten today. I think I might have a big plate of haddock and chips.


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Back in the 1980's an old guy I was friends with had a couple of these,
> 
> 
> View attachment 589822
> ...


Not just deep sea divers. I wore one when diving and we normally never exceeded 40 metres.
Woolly Bears they were called.


----------



## raleighnut (21 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not just deep sea divers. I wore one when diving and we normally never exceeded 40 metres.
> Woolly Bears they were called.


That's the name I was trying to remember mind it was 40 years ago.


----------



## tyred (21 May 2021)

Apparently my Netflix account is going to expire, which is interesting considering that I've never had one.


----------



## Tribansman (21 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just walked into Deptford to collect my prescriptions. I'd barely left the flat when I got accosted on the street by volunteers outside a pop-up vaccination centre. I didn't even know that there were pop-up vaccination centres. Vuggers, the next thing since chuggers.
> 
> On the way home, I walked past a curry house which reminded me that I haven't eaten today. I think I might have a big plate of haddock and chips.


Me too, can't beat chippy Friday. I'm feeling like large chips, mushy peas, curry sauce and probably a cheese and onion pie. Lots of brown sauce and bread and butter, and maybe a 🍺 or two


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

Brown sauce and mushy peas. Bleurgh!!!


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

Anyways, it's totally miserable here. Am curled up with a couple of cats and a hot water bottle. I suspect the former are only with me because of the latter.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Brown sauce and mushy peas. YUMM!!!


FTFY


----------



## Tribansman (21 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Brown sauce and mushy peas. Bleurgh!!!


Have a word with yourself, food of the gods that! 

Lashings of vinegar too, 2:1 mushy peas:vinegar ratio


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2021)

Chinese has answer phone on


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 May 2021)

New sintered disc brake pads for recumbent have turned up.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Have a word with yourself, food of the gods that!
> 
> Lashings of vinegar too, 2:1 mushy peas:vinegar ratio



Can't eat mushy or processed peas - as I discovered the other week. They do interesting and not very nice things with my digestive tract as I appear to be intolerant to the green food colouring.

I ended up as bloated as Marge Dursley at the beginning of harry Potter and the prizoner of azkaban. I'd have paid a *fortune* to fart.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

Almost lost the will to live. I spent an hour and a half on a live chat trying to stop my mobile account from being terminated because I haven't been using it enough.

Disaster averted, but aaaargh!


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2021)

Still getting the occasional drizzle here 
Hopefully it will be dry for some early morning miles


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 May 2021)

Mushy peas, mmmmmmm


----------



## Tribansman (21 May 2021)

Live chat exchanges are intensely infuriating, but not quite as much as this....







That's how many calls it took me to not get an engaged tone at the doctors this morning.

Doubly frustrating as it was to chase up them not ringing me yesterday as they said they would


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Almost lost the will to live. I spent an hour and a half on a live chat trying to stop my mobile account from being terminated because I haven't been using it enough.
> 
> Disaster averted, but aaaargh!


I have two mobiles [don't ask] and one is kept for making medical calls for eg appointments and some other routine calls I make thus ensuring it is used several times per month. The other is for social calls and text messages as well as ferry bookings and text warnings of disruptions from the ferry company. Never had a problem. BT and Vodaphone.


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Live chat exchanges are intensely infuriating, but not quite as much as this....
> 
> View attachment 589904
> 
> ...


My surgery has what appears to be a semi secret number which is seldom engaged but you do have to listen to a covid preamble before you can speak to anyone.


----------



## Tribansman (21 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I have two mobiles [don't ask] and one is kept for making medical calls for eg appointments and some other routine calls.


Come on...it's a burner phone isn't it....


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Come on...it's a burner phone isn't it....


The BT engineers locally were issued with company phones as the company removed the spare wheels from their vans and they were supposed to phone for assistance if they got a puncture. Trouble was that they were not also supplied with a signal they could use and they could be at least 10 miles from the nearest house. Red faces all round and spare wheels were reissued. I think the problem was that in city areas the wheels got stolen although not easy to do on my old transit.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

Ordinarily, phone usage isn't an issue even if it is a PAYG as opposed to a contract phone, as I'm out and about and use it regularly albeit briefly. I just don't use a phone enough to warrant having a contract at the best of times.

But now since I've been staying put (no cat shows, no motor racing, no going to Cambridge etc) I don't really use it - I do most of my stuff via t'internet. I do take it when I'm out on the bike, just in case I come a cropper.

I'm not one for sitting and chatting socially on a phone for hours - never have been. Wasn't allowed to when I was a kid, and guess that's kind of stayed with me.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

Aaaaaanyways, time to go and feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Almost lost the will to live. I spent an hour and a half on a live chat trying to stop my mobile account from being terminated because I haven't been using it enough.
> 
> Disaster averted, but aaaargh!



Wouldn't it have worked to make a phone call on your mobile?


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2021)

I just popped out to our local wine merchants and bought a bottle of Italian red . Tesco garage . Montepeculiarno! Well it tastes a bit that way . They didn't have any cheap Australian plonk .


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wouldn't it have worked to make a phone call on your mobile?



I would, if the signal would stay consistent. Coverage here is haphazard at best, not helped by the weather.

And the bonus of a web chat is I can wander off and make a  and do other things while I wait for replies.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

Anyways, I had a vegetable crumble and some very nice chipolata sausages for supper.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wouldn't it have worked to make a phone call on your mobile?


That's how I thought it worked. But, even if non use is the trigger, use doesn't appear to always reverse the process.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's how I thought it worked. But, even if non use is the trigger, use doesn't appear to always reverse the process.



Had to contact them directly to reverse the process.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2021)

Time for bed. I've been working on a painting and I lost track of time...


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Almost lost the will to live. I spent an hour and a half on a live chat trying to stop my mobile account from being terminated because I haven't been using it enough.
> 
> Disaster averted, but aaaargh!


EE or O2?


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> EE or O2?



Neither.

Virgin.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Neither.
> 
> Virgin.


They "piggy-back" EE, previously the Orange network.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2021)

@biggs682 Here's the newish plane at Sywell Aerodrome.. ~Handley-Page Jetstream ~
I searched for G-RVL


----------



## tyred (21 May 2021)

I have an O2 UK sun card that I used when I worked in Derry years ago. It is at least 6 years since I last put any credit on it but it still receives texts. I'm surprised that they haven't killed it by now.

I know because I have the SIM in a prehistoric LG flip phone. I sometimes order things on UK eBay and have them sent Click and Collect to Argos across the border so I can pick things up and avoid paying international postage to move something another few miles down the road. I always give that number as it won't accept my Irish one.

I can then take my phone to Argos, show them the text and have them laugh at my stone age phone. Cheeky young whippersnappers


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I have an O2 UK sun card that I used when I worked in Derry years ago. It is at least 6 years since I last put any credit on it but it still receives texts. I'm surprised that they haven't killed it by now.
> 
> I know because I have the SIM in a prehistoric LG flip phone. I sometimes order things on UK eBay and have them sent Click and Collect to Argos across the border so I can pick things up and avoid paying international postage to move something another few miles down the road. I always give that number as it won't accept my Irish one.
> 
> I can then take my phone to Argos, show them the text and have them laugh at my stone age phone. Cheeky young whippersnappers


That's not that old. I've still got phones that take full size SIM cards.


----------



## tyred (21 May 2021)

I was out on the bike and there was a skip outside a house with an exercise bike sitting on top of all the rubbish.

It seems that every time that I see a skip outside a house, there's an exercise bike lying on top of it. Why do people buy these things and not use them?


----------



## tyred (21 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's not that old. I've still got phones that take full size SIM cards.


This is a full size SIM.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

tyred said:


> This is a full size SIM.


The one on the left?


----------



## tyred (21 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> The one on the left?
> View attachment 589928


No not quite that old. Second to the left.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> They "piggy-back" EE, previously the Orange network.



I've lost track to be honest. I know it was T-mobile at one point. I don't really care as long as the thing works.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I have an O2 UK sun card that I used when I worked in Derry years ago. It is at least 6 years since I last put any credit on it but it still receives texts. I'm surprised that they haven't killed it by now.
> 
> I know because I have the SIM in a prehistoric LG flip phone. I sometimes order things on UK eBay and have them sent Click and Collect to Argos across the border so I can pick things up and avoid paying international postage to move something another few miles down the road. I always give that number as it won't accept my Irish one.
> 
> I can then take my phone to Argos, show them the text and have them laugh at my stone age phone. Cheeky young whippersnappers



I still have a working Nokia 3310 

And no, not the recent re-launched one.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> The one on the left?
> View attachment 589928



The one on the left will need a phone the size of a house brick!


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> The one on the left will need a phone the size of a house brick!


Nokia 2010, Philips Diga, to name but two.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2021)

I believe there may be an old Motorola Microtac in my basement. Although I think it was the mid 20 teens when I got a smart phone. Now back with Motorolas again. Moto g6.


----------



## Jenkins (22 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Just booked tickets to see Madness in December - fingers crossed !


I've got more than my fingers crossed that live music starts up again soon. This is my current list of gigs - most postponed from last year...

*Wednesday, July 28, 2021*​*Squid*​*Norwich Arts Centre*​*Friday, September 10, 2021*​*Agnes Obel*​*Cambridge Corn Exchange*​*Friday, October 01, 2021*​*Sound City Ipswich*​*Various, Ipswich*​*Thursday, October 07, 2021*​*Lanterns on the Lake*​*Storey's Field Centre, Cambridge*​*Monday, October 11, 2021*​*Wasuremono*​*The Bodega, Nottingham*​*Monday, October 18, 2021*​*Laura Viers*​*Norwich Arts Centre*​*Monday, November 08, 2021*​*Sorry*​*Cambridge Portland Arms*​*Wednesday, November 10, 2021*​*This is the Kit*​*Norwich Arts Centre*​*Tuesday, November 16, 2021*​*Porridge Radio*​*Norwich Arts Centre*​*Thursday, November 18, 2021*​*Pozi*​*Portland Arms, Cambridge*​*Friday, November 19, 2021*​*Lanterns on the Lake*​*Norwich Waterfront Studio*​*Sunday, February 27, 2022*​*Dry Cleaning*​*Rescue Rooms, Nottingham*​*Saturday, April 02, 2022*​*Dream Wife*​*Portland Arms, Cambridge*​*Monday, April 11, 2022*​*The Lovely Eggs*​*Cambridge Junction 2*​*Tuesday, April 19, 2022*​*The Mission*​*Rock City, Nottingham*​


----------



## Jenkins (22 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> The one on the left will need a phone the size of a house brick!


It'll fit into my Motorola Startac (unfortuatlely locked to Orange) that's in a drawer upstairs


----------



## Jenkins (22 May 2021)

Very quiet day here, the most energetic thing I did all day was carry two bags of shopping from the car indoors.

One final thought for you after the cold, wed & windy weather of the past week - the days start getting shorter in just one month!


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2021)

Right, I've had enough of trying to get a photographer, a cat and a gentleman racing driver to behave. So it's time to put the writing away for tonight and toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, I've had enough of trying to get a photographer, a cat and a gentleman racing driver to behave. So it's time to put the writing away for tonight and toddle off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi 


In the PM!!


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2021)

Right I am going out for some damp underfoot miles


----------



## Jenkins (22 May 2021)

Lousy night's sleep thanks to the rain and wind on my bedroom window. Still very wet out there, but at least the coffee tastes good this morning. Off to Brands Hatch in about 45 minutes time.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I was out on the bike and there was a skip outside a house with an exercise bike sitting on top of all the rubbish.
> 
> It seems that every time that I see a skip outside a house, there's an exercise bike lying on top of it. Why do people buy these things and not use them?


They are boring !


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I still have a working Nokia 3310
> 
> And no, not the recent re-launched one.


Metoo. And a 3330 + afew more oldun's 😁


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2021)

Morning .
I can see the sky from where I am sitting so I assume that it is dry out at the moment .
I might go and make another  in a minute .


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2021)

Two 🍵's drank
32 miles completed 
Birds fed


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2021)

Morning. My first attempt at brewing a pot of tea omitted the tea. My second and successful attempt profited from a thoroughly warmed pot.

The weather is calmer than yesterday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2021)

Good morning. No side effects from the vaccination so far except a slight stiffness in the left arm.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I was out on the bike and there was a skip outside a house with an exercise bike sitting on top of all the rubbish.
> 
> It seems that every time that I see a skip outside a house, there's an exercise bike lying on top of it. Why do people buy these things and not use them?


They are mind numbing boring for one thing.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2021)

Dry day forecast but a moderate NE wind so freezing cold. I may venture out on the trike later to see if the roads are not too busy.
If you want shouty threads try one on Sea Eagles and tourists on Mull. I thought I got a bit cantankerous sometimes but you really need a tin hat and full body armour to go on our local FB page today. The tourists who have no idea but think they know everything are in full on battle with locals who have had enough of sea eagles and too many tourists as well as holiday homes.
I have commented sometimes in my posts on this forum that there is a lack of bird life and no rabbits or hares. It seems my observations are correct on that score and there are also examples of eagles taking domestic pets. Even cats have been seen to be taken near to houses. Lambs of course are a prime target and the farmers do get some compensation but not enough to cover the losses.
Must go and get my armour on again and give them a poke with a sharp stick.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Dry day forecast but a moderate NE wind so freezing cold. I may venture out on the trike later to see if the roads are not too busy.
> If you want shouty threads try one on Sea Eagles and tourists on Mull. I thought I got a bit cantankerous sometimes but you really need a tin hat and full body armour to go on our local FB page today. The tourists who have no idea but think they know everything are in full on battle with locals who have had enough of sea eagles and too many tourists as well as holiday homes.
> I have commented sometimes in my posts on this forum that there is a lack of bird life and no rabbits or hares. It seems my observations are correct on that score and there are also examples of eagles taking domestic pets. Even cats have been seen to be taken near to houses. Lambs of course are a prime target and the farmers do get some compensation but not enough to cover the losses.
> Must go and get my armour on again and give them a poke with a sharp stick.


If only Sea Eagles could live on midgies!! 😂


----------



## tyred (22 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> They are mind numbing boring for one thing.


As Robert Louis Stevenson said, the great affair is to move. I never saw the point of a bike that doesn't move.


----------



## postman (22 May 2021)

Weird TiVo box not working properly.Tried all i can do from this end.So a call to Virgin ,got a test and a diagnosis some cables are not powerful enough,WHAT,anyway got them out now and making them do exercises,NO YOU DON'T STOP TILL I TELL YOU, UP ONE UP TWO,so two cables arriving next week,so it looks like you pay x number of £'s each month and you do your own repairs.I thought Mrs P was dumping Virgin in January to go to Freeview it seems i was wrong.


----------



## postman (22 May 2021)

Right cant stop going out for my mega bundle of nhs pills,i need a little break,feeling a bit down in the dumps and fed up.


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 May 2021)

Well it's been a glum old week. On Tuesday the sick cats illnesses overran the vets, mine and sick cats abilities and I instructed he be euthanised. 
I have been digging out a formidable evergreen bush that I disliked since I bought our house and have sorely learned of the tenacity of a roots, rocks and soil amalgam coupled with pensioner upper body strength. 
I wondered if large veterinary clinics had cold storage facilities when I began to think about plans for his end and yes they do. 
Trying to swing a mattock next to a wall is challenging work.


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. No side effects from the vaccination so far except a slight stiffness in the left arm.


Bill Gates sent me a link to your current location and daily activities.


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Two 🍵's drank
> 32 miles completed
> Birds fed


Lie in today Biggs?


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I was out on the bike and there was a skip outside a house with an exercise bike sitting on top of all the rubbish.
> 
> It seems that every time that I see a skip outside a house, there's an exercise bike lying on top of it. Why do people buy these things and not use them?


They occasionally appear in the metals skip at my local dechetterie and in reasonable condition too. Like gym memberships people have the best intentions but the boredom of moving cast iron against gravity and staring at their reflection in a smeared plate glass window onto a boring streetscape while pedaling or running on a belt becomes too much drudge.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2021)

Having fought off the urge to go somewhere yesterday, I found myself drawn to a trip to Edinburgh. I've compromised and booked a night in York. I'll then decide whether I'm heading north or south.


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Lie in today Biggs?


Ha i was out just by 5 am but needed to be back just after 8 am as busy day today and couldn't afford to be late


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2021)

Heard my second cuckoo of the year and got a clear sight of it sitting on a telephone wire. I have noticed in the past and also today that they seem to follow you along the road for a bit. Surprisingly big birds. The one I saw today looked about the size of a pigeon.
As I was out on the trike it was still cold but a different feel to the general atmosphere as tho' things were beginning to grow a bit and summer is coming. The air smells different. Not the cold sharp smell of winter but somehow warmer.
Being changeover day for the holiday lets the traffic was not too bad. Some local but mostly tourist. Lots of small tents on the campsite and not as many motorhomes as usual.
The mods on our FB page have wakened up and shut the sea eagle/tourist thing down. Cannot upset a tourist. Just think of all the money they keep telling us they give us out of the goodness of their hearts.
The car racing lot tell us everyone on Mull is better off every year because of the rally. Since I have got nothing so far it must be building up to a tidy sum.
When we had a shop we shut down for the car racing as the turnover fell so much it did not even pay the electricity bill far less wages. The ordinary punters we sold to just stayed at home.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. No side effects from the vaccination so far except a slight stiffness in the left arm.


My experience as well.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2021)

Dreary, grey and damp here chez Casa Reynard. It's not currently raining, but that's not saying much.

Took me a while to nod off last night, but in the end, I slept quite well. I have spent the morning rejigging the fridges in the kitchen and utility room in preparation for this evening's bout of yellow stickering.

As a result, I have discovered that I am currently in possession of 18 rashers of bacon.

Anyways, back to writing, methinks.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Well it's been a glum old week. On Tuesday the sick cats illnesses overran the vets, mine and sick cats abilities and I instructed he be euthanised.
> I have been digging out a formidable evergreen bush that I disliked since I bought our house and have sorely learned of the tenacity of a roots, rocks and soil amalgam coupled with pensioner upper body strength.
> I wondered if large veterinary clinics had cold storage facilities when I began to think about plans for his end and yes they do.
> Trying to swing a mattock next to a wall is challenging work.



Ah, sorry to see this  Play hard on Rainbow Bridge, sick cat xxx


----------



## postman (22 May 2021)

Picked up me pills,then fell into a cafe one latte and one kit Kat a natter with Victor the owner and all is well again.Just needed to do something different.A bonus I have found a reserve hedge plant growing nicely in a tub,so replaced a dead one with it am sure it will enjoy its new position better,it can talk to the other hedge plants now,nurse more tablets for postman he has got some funny ideas.


----------



## postman (22 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Bill Gates sent me a link to your current location and daily activities.


I have got to say I have a strange sense of humour,and this is right down my street.


----------



## postman (22 May 2021)

I am fighting the urge to go shopping for some Spitfire ale for tonight and a bottle of Monkey Shoulder whisky as a Christmas pressies for myself,it is a blended whisky and so sweet no harsh 🔥 as it goes down.There is an offer on and a saving of six and a half quid.


----------



## mybike (22 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> FTFY





Tribansman said:


> Have a word with yourself, food of the gods that!
> 
> Lashings of vinegar too, 2:1 mushy peas:vinegar ratio





Ming the Merciless said:


> Mushy peas, mmmmmmm




There are some very odd people here today.


----------



## tyred (22 May 2021)

I have decided that one of the advantages of Brompton ownership is that it is much quicker to clean the wheels than on a large wheeled cycle


----------



## mybike (22 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've lost track to be honest. I know it was T-mobile at one point. I don't really care as long as the thing works.



Now T-Mobile & Orange are both the same network. They sold off the towers to another company, who objected when they wanted to do away with two towers in the same location.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 May 2021)

Invited to bring my second Covid 19 jab forward. So just done that, am now booked in for Monday morning.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2021)

It is raining. Hey ho.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2021)

No it's not !


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> No it's not !



Oh yes it is!


----------



## dave r (22 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh yes it is!



We're between showers here, so its not raining but will be shortly.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2021)

dave r said:


> We're between showers here, so its not raining but will be shortly.



It's behind you!


----------



## dave r (22 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's behind you!



The other night it was dry out the front and wet out the back.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2021)

Anyways, it's almost time to chuck on some presentable clothes, retrieve my shopping bags from whichever random corners they've ended up in and toddle off to Tesco for a spot of yellow stickering.

But first, a  and a couple of pink wafers.

Se you all later, folks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2021)

I'm having my first keg beer of the year!


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2021)

So my niece tells me today that her 2 year old is doing diddi rugby....

How can a 2 yr old do rugby


----------



## mybike (22 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Having fought off the urge to go somewhere yesterday, I found myself drawn to a trip to Edinburgh. I've compromised and booked a night in York. I'll then decide whether I'm heading north or south.



Crewe might have been a better option, you'd definitely want to go north or south then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> So my niece tells me today that her 2 year old is doing diddi rugby....
> 
> How can a 2 yr old do rugby


With diddiculty?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> So my niece tells me today that her 2 year old is doing diddi rugby....
> 
> How can a 2 yr old do rugby


My 6 yr old grandson plays 'non contact' rugby. Hence coming home with a fat lip


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Having fought off the urge to go somewhere yesterday, I found myself drawn to a trip to Edinburgh. I've compromised and booked a night in York. I'll then decide whether I'm heading north or south.


North.


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 May 2021)

postman said:


> I am fighting the urge to go shopping for some Spitfire ale for tonight and a bottle of Monkey Shoulder whisky as a Christmas pressies for myself,it is a blended whisky and so sweet no harsh 🔥 as it goes down.There is an offer on and a saving of six and a half quid.


Leaving aside the business of saving money that you would have saved by not buying in the first place I hope you succumbed to your earlier urge and did the right thing by investing in beer and whisky.


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 May 2021)

There was a hail storm with 14mm hail just as I packed digging tools away after removing a ginormous bush. I feared for my car roof but all was OK.
The lightning that came with it once struck less than 500 metre away, the report was loud enough to cause an echo back from the valley below.
I saw a small column of steam rise from just inside the forest at that spot, I'll walk up tomorrow and see if I can find the tree that copped for it.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2021)

Bl**dy gardening programme ! 
Plant some seeds in the ground and a miracle will happen. Yes ! Weeds will pop up !


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Bl**dy gardening programme !
> Plant some seeds in the ground and a miracle will happen. Yes ! Weeds will pop up !


Give them time, pluck the weeds and give them time. All* good things come to them that waits.
* This is patently untrue but it serves the cause of optimism which is a daily requirement.


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 May 2021)

My neighbour popped round to ask if I wanted a beer, I declined, I am worn out from hand excavation, digging is something that someone else should do. 
He had offered the use of his excavator and when he looked at the patio (its oo-er, a terrasse here) asked how thick the base was that I would have to crawl the machine over, I said I don't know it was laid a long time before I got here.
The torment of doubt and not wanting to look at cracked stone denied me the use of a mighty arm to make light work but my neighbour now thinks I am fairly hardcore and I was always a sucker for basking in the glow of admiration.
The old laborious ways might not be productive but make you feel well hard even when the fatigue and strong aches brought on by unacustomed muscle use tells you that is far from truth.


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 May 2021)

Eurovision night. It is just as horrendous as in previous years, a triumph in these difficult times


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Eurovision night. It is just as horrendous as in previous years, a triumph in these difficult times



The remarkable thing about Eurovision is that for one night all the peoples of Europe are united in their horror at the awful spectacle of Eurovision.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The remarkable thing about Eurovision is that for one night all the peoples of Europe are united in their horror at the awful spectacle of Eurovision.


You'd think they would have voted against that kind of nonsense. But, no, they've got rid of different bits of Europe.


----------



## tyred (22 May 2021)

Nice relaxing fifty miler on the Brompton but got caught out in a thunderstorm


----------



## randynewmanscat (22 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> cuckoo....... got a clear sight of it


Did your weapon jam or did you not take it out?


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2021)

Oooooh, I had fabby hunting in Tesco tonight. 

I'm not going to say no to rotisserie chickens at 51p a pop. I also got, amongst other things a side of salmon, a 2kg pork belly joint, a kilo of fresh tuna and a reasonable number of eggs. As well as a goodly quantity of fruit and veg. And a chocolate cake. 

I had first dibs at everything as nearly all the other regulars were conspicuous by their absence this evening. I did have to stand on the toes of some Eastern European opportunists, but I wasn't going to let them have the sausage rolls I had my eye on when they brought out the chilled stuff.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oooooh, I had fabby hunting in Tesco tonight.
> 
> I'm not going to say no to rotisserie chickens at 51p a pop. I also got, amongst other things a side of salmon, a 2kg pork belly joint, a kilo of fresh tuna and a reasonable number of eggs. As well as a goodly quantity of fruit and veg. And a chocolate cake.
> 
> I had first dibs at everything as nearly all the other regulars were conspicuous by their absence this evening. I did have to stand on the toes of some Eastern European opportunists, but I wasn't going to let them have the sausage rolls I had my eye on when they brought out the chilled stuff.


I'm passing your way tomorrow. Early lunch ok with you?


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2021)

Looks like the United Kingdom is heading for another wooden spoon in Eurovision.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm passing your way tomorrow. Early lunch ok with you?



You will be subjected to motor racing - it's the Monaco Grand Prix.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> You will be subjected to motor racing - it's the Monaco Grand Prix.


Damn! I'll be further north by then. Never mind, catch you on the way back south.


----------



## Bonus (22 May 2021)

Working at my local campsite, I've been hearing a Woodpecker all week :-)


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2021)

mybike said:


> Now T-Mobile & Orange are both the same network. They sold off the towers to another company, who objected when they wanted to do away with two towers in the same location.


The Orange network had the better mast system. Locally the T-Mobile masts were removed, with the three networks relying on the Orange mast network, for a short while. T-Mobile customers being the first to be transferred over to EE, Orange as late as this time last year.

Most masts now have more than one network using them. Mounting their own equipment on the physical mast. O2 are slightly ahead on their 5G masts, which are standalone, and seperate from their 3 & 4G masts.

EE was an "off the shelf" company, previously part of the Carphone Warehouse. Liquidators were in Rochdale, their call centre was down south. Having spoken to the liquidator I managed to finally to get an answer from them I informed the caller that they were in liquidation. News to her, and her colleagues.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2021)

I've discovered that Madam Poppy likes pink wafers.

Am currently sharing mine with her.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Damn! I'll be further north by then. Never mind, catch you on the way back south.



Keep your sunroof open - I'll trebuchet a bacon sandwich over.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2021)

Anyways, bed for me. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, bed for me. I has a tired.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


You mean there's more than one!!

Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2021)

Good morning. Lots of tidying and packing today ready to go and visit the family.

But first, marmite on toast and a cup of tea...


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2021)

Morning.
Did we win ?


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2021)

We will be heading North today. Well! Beyond Malmesbury I think .


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Did we win ?


Nil points I am afraid


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2021)

Trying to decide if I go for a ride or to stay in bed


----------



## raleighnut (23 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> The Orange network had the better mast system. Locally the T-Mobile masts were removed, with the three networks relying on the Orange mast network, for a short while. T-Mobile customers being the first to be transferred over to EE, Orange as late as this time last year.
> 
> Most masts now have more than one network using them. Mounting their own equipment on the physical mast. O2 are slightly ahead on their 5G masts, which are standalone, and seperate from their 3 & 4G masts.
> 
> EE was an "off the shelf" company, previously part of the Carphone Warehouse. Liquidators were in Rochdale, their call centre was down south. Having spoken to the liquidator I managed to finally to get an answer from them I informed the caller that they were in liquidation. News to her, and her colleagues.


Aren't they all owned by BT nowadays?


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Did your weapon jam or did you not take it out?


Might have hit the phone line. Not a popular thing to do.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 May 2021)

Beautiful blue sky from my window, I will go out for a nice long ride after my jab this morning methinks.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Did we win ?


Close.. We had them on the run for a while! 👌


----------



## tyred (23 May 2021)

Our wondrous summer weather continues. The patio drain is struggling to cope with the summer shower


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Trying to decide if I go for a ride or to stay in bed


Opted for a ride only 18 miles.
Second cuppa drank 
Now back in bed


----------



## pawl (23 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Lots of tidying and packing today ready to go and visit the family.
> 
> But first, marmite on toast and a cup of tea...




Kudos for the Marmite on toast👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Aren't they all owned by BT nowadays?


Ay, with Telefonica* owning approximately 17% of BT. 

*Operating in the UK as O2.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2021)

I'm at Peterborough services and eating strawberries.


----------



## raleighnut (23 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Ay, with Telefonica* owning approximately 17% of BT.
> 
> *Operating in the UK as O2.


Yep but 'British Telecom' split off 'O2' and sold it years ago just like they split off the network to 'Openreach' as well.

BTW that's how you can easily spot an 'Indian' scammer, nobody who works for BT or 'Openreach' calls the company 'British Telecom' any longer.............................British Telecom no longer exists


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Yep but 'British Telecom' split off 'O2' and sold it years ago just like they split off the network to 'Openreach' as well.
> 
> BTW that's how you can easily spot an 'Indian' scammer, nobody who works for BT or 'Openreach' calls the company 'British Telecom' any longer.............................British Telecom no longer exists


BTCellnet went belly up 20 years ago next month. Losing their operators licence in the process.

Many people suddenly lost the use of their mobiles when the system was turned off, with no warning. Oddly enough, their payments processing company is now owned by Vodafone.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

Safety car(s)/Virtual Safety Car(s) today?

A sea slug design of boat in the harbour!


----------



## mybike (23 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> There was a hail storm with 14mm hail just as I packed digging tools away after removing a ginormous bush. I feared for my car roof but all was OK.
> The lightning that came with it once struck less than 500 metre away, the report was loud enough to cause an echo back from the valley below.
> I saw a small column of steam rise from just inside the forest at that spot, I'll walk up tomorrow and see if I can find the tree that copped for it.



We will expect pictures, so don't forget your camera.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2021)

It's drizzling chez Casa Reynard.

Anyways, F1 from Monaco and a stack of bacon butties. Pure class.


----------



## mybike (23 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Aren't they all owned by BT nowadays?



EE is, I'm not sure who, ultimately owns the masts.

I retired just before EE went BT, 'twould have been a bit of a laugh to have ended up where I started!


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2021)

Managed a quick hour on the best road bike. Fortunately it was dry, but hellishly windy.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's drizzling chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Anyways, F1 from Monaco and a stack of bacon butties. Pure class.



I'm looking forward to the F1 highlights later.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.* Lots of tidying* and packing today ready to go and visit the family.
> 
> But first, marmite on toast and a cup of tea...


Didn't you start that last week!


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm looking forward to the highlights later.



Hmm... I didn't film myself eating bacon butties. 

You'll be staring at a blank screen.


----------



## dave r (23 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmm... I didn't film myself eating bacon butties.
> 
> You'll be staring at a blank screen.



I've clarified that now, the F1 highlights.


----------



## Tribansman (23 May 2021)

Was up at biggs o'clock this morning for a century as had to get back to paint kitchen and do usual mind numbing Sunday chores. Was back by midday having had a nice stop off at a mate's mid ride for a catch up and proper coffee. 

I went out towards your neck of the woods @biggs682 and @PeteXXX, out to Newport Pagnell then a 40 mile loop up to Silverstone, Towcester and Blisworth, then back home via Ampthill. Nice quiet lanes, enjoyed it.

Then two coats of paint on the kitchen walls and ceilings, footy with my lad and shopping run, been a productive day all in all.

Curry and beer time, followed by victoria sponge (all of a small one from Tesco) and a brew 🍽🍻


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2021)

It's raining here again.

Track and trace on the phone now as they said they would call us tonight after daughter's boyfriend's dad has tested positive. Daughter isn't 18 yet, so they have to call us. Joy...


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2021)

Track and trace are STILL on the phone.


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2021)

@Tribansman well done you .
Newport Pagnell and surrounding areas / villages are nice for sure 
Hoping to get a few miles in next weekend seeing as only managed 50 miles in total this weekend due to family commitments


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2021)

Scarfing the last of the veggie crumble while watching the F1 lowlights.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Track and trace are STILL on the phone.


You've put them on hold!!


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

mybike said:


> EE is, I'm not sure who, ultimately owns the masts.
> 
> I retired just before EE went BT, 'twould have been a bit of a laugh to have ended up where I started!


BT owned EE, in every name used, from the start.


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2021)

We've ended up in Yorkshire .


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Scarfing the last of the veggie crumble while watching the F1 lowlights.


Were they that good ?
We haven't seen them yet .


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Were they that good ?
> We have seen them yet .



I've now got insomnomnomnomnomnomnia...


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We've ended up in Yorkshire .


North, East, South or West Yorkshire?


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2021)

o/~ North, south, east or west, whatever the formula ours is best, stock car racing is magic o/~


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> o/~ North, south, east or west, whatever the formula ours is best, stock car racing is magic o/~


North, East, South or West, Yorkshire is the best.

I knew I missed summat.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> North, East, South or West, Yorkshire is the best.
> 
> I knew I missed summat.



Doesn't work with the tune


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Doesn't work with the tune


You'd three lines, I'd only two.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'd three lines, I'd only two.



You could have made some extra lyrics up out of the blue


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> You could have made some extra lyrics up out of the blue*


North, East, South or West, 
Yorkshire is the best,
This we know to be true


*Is the blue Pantone 300?


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Didn't you start that last week!



Last week was seven days ago which means six to mess things up again...


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Last week was seven days ago which means six to mess things up again...


You found your floor then?


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> North, East, South or West,
> Yorkshire is the best,
> This we know to be true
> 
> ...



When it comes to racing drivers
For sure you are not wrong
Cos Dan Cammish is a genius
And we both can sing this song (badly)


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2021)

That the right shade of blue for ya @classic33 ?

Although Dan's not been terribly original, but I'm not going to complain regarding the plagiarism related to a certain *hampshireman's* helmet...


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

Hawthorn, Ireland, Eaton,
Each to their own
We'll not be beaten
Then we'll see what can be shown


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We've ended up in Yorkshire .


Me too. Grim, isn't it?


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Me too. Grim, isn't it?


Nay lad
Does this mean you're both up in Gods County?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Nay lad
> Does this mean you're both up in Gods County?


Happen. I'm in York.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Happen. I'm in York.


'appen, in York

Welcome to sunny Yorkshire.
Hope you both have had all your jabs. Can't have either of you bringing anything into Yorkshire.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You found your floor then?



Thanks for reminding me.

Goal of the week: ticked.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> 'appen, in York
> 
> Welcome to sunny Yorkshire.
> Hope you both have had all your jabs. Can't have either of you bringing anything into Yorkshire.


We may be in Yorkshire but I can assure you that the sun isn't. And hasn't been for some time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Happen. I'm in York.



Probably only a couple of K's from my parents then.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We may be in Yorkshire but I can assure you that the sun isn't. And hasn't been for some time.


We had it for most of yesterday. 
Must be broken.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> We had it for most of yesterday.
> Must be broken.



Tut. you should have been more careful with it.

I don't know, you give these northerners nice things and they go and break them...


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2021)

Another day another Jane MacDonald cruise


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tut. you should have been more careful with it.
> 
> I don't know, you give these northerners nice things and they go and break them...


It were working yesterday, then we get two from down south coming up, and it stops working.
No coincidence methinks.



Spelling correction in edit.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2021)

Almost time for the last MOTD of this season.

Ergo it's time to put the kettle on and make a nice


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Scarfing the last of the veggie crumble while watching the F1 lowlights.


Yawn ! I've found that stripping wallpaper to be more exciting !

"The car's on the track go round and round!"


----------



## Jenkins (23 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> o/~ North, south, east or west, whatever the formula ours is best, stock car racing is magic o/~


Needs more air horns!

For those who don't know...


(Best listened to with the sound turned off, and possibly the computer screen turned off as well)


----------



## Jenkins (23 May 2021)

Anyhow, a most needed return to some form of normality with a couple of days watching the British GTs & F3 at Brands Hatch on the Grand Prix circuit - judging by today's crowd, there's been a lot of people waiting for this.

An early night calls as tomorrow is one of those shifts at work that i don't like - one where I'm expected to turn up & do something.


----------



## Tribansman (23 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Yawn ! I've found that stripping wallpaper to be more exciting !
> "The car's on the track go round and round!"


Me when the TV's stuck on the F1 channel and I can't find the remote...


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Was up at biggs o'clock this morning for a century as had to get back to paint kitchen and do usual mind numbing Sunday chores. Was back by midday having had a nice stop off at a mate's mid ride for a catch up and proper coffee.
> 
> I went out towards your neck of the woods @biggs682 and @PeteXXX, out to Newport Pagnell then a 40 mile loop up to Silverstone, Towcester and Blisworth, then back home via Ampthill. Nice quiet lanes, enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed our lanes! Blisworth and Stoke Bruerne can get very busy at the weekends and holiday times bdue to the canal stuff, but it's nice and quiet early in the day.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Needs more air horns!
> 
> For those who don't know...
> 
> ...




Ah, come on... What's wrong with a bit of Spedeworth cheese? It's better than Eurovision! 

And yes, I have numbers on my... socks...


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, come on... What's wrong with a bit of Spedeworth cheese? It's better than Eurovision!
> 
> And yes, I have numbers on my... socks...


Like this?
One and Two or this 1 and 2.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Like this?
> One and Two or this 1 and 2.



38 & 78 mostly... (or 318 & 718 if you're want the hot rod numbers)


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2021)

Back to work for me today


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2021)

First 🍵 drank
First and only bid on a well known auction site just about to happen for one item if i don't get it oh well


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> North, East, South or West Yorkshire?


West, I think. South of Huddersfield and East of Holmfirth.


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> West, I think. South of Huddersfield and East of Holmfirth.


Make sure you get your passport stamped on your way out


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2021)

Morning.
It is bright sunshine here this morning . I'm still a bit sleepy .


----------



## Tribansman (24 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Glad you enjoyed our lanes! Blisworth and Stoke Bruerne can get very busy at the weekends and holiday times bdue to the canal stuff, but it's nice and quiet early in the day.


The roads were weirdly empty yesterday. I know early Sunday is normally pretty quiet, but I barely saw a car till 10am and even then only a handful. Almost as if we were back in the original lockdown!

Stoke Bruerne was a lovely spot, wish the cafe I spotted on the canal had been open, that would have been a beautiful cake and coffee stop. Keen to explore Salcey Forest more too.


----------



## DCLane (24 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> West, I think. South of Huddersfield and East of Holmfirth.



Whilst you're there you can pick up a nice Denby Dale pie


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2021)

We found the roads very busy on the way up to Yorkshire yesterday. We set off at 10.
Saw loads of old airliners parked up at Kemble . On the way back home we will stop off and have a look at them .
I saw a load of Lotus cars heading South, I wonder if there was a meeting somewhere ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> Whilst you're there you can pick up a nice Denby Dale pie


It's literally just down the road .
Is it one of those Guiness Book of Records ones ?


----------



## DCLane (24 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It's literally just down the road .
> Is it one of those Guiness Book of Records ones ?



They make a nice meat-and-potato pie and held a pie show a few years ago. And yes, it's held the record for a big pie: https://www.thespruceeats.com/famous-denby-dale-pie-from-yorkshire-4122410


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> The roads were weirdly empty yesterday. I know early Sunday is normally pretty quiet, but I barely saw a car till 10am and even then only a handful. Almost as if we were back in the original lockdown!
> 
> Stoke Bruerne was a lovely spot, wish the cafe I spotted on the canal had been open, that would have been a beautiful cake and coffee stop. Keen to explore Salcey Forest more too.


The Boat Inn, Stoke Bruerne, does a lovely ice cream, too! 
Salcey is a 7 mile ish circuit with a few trails off it and is fine on a CX or MTB. Sadly, due to neglect, The Woodland Treetop walkway is closed. Some mates and I did ride it one night (naughty naughty ) I'll dig the video out later. Salcey café does good ice cream as well


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Yawn ! I've found that stripping wallpaper to be more exciting !
> 
> "The car's on the track go round and round!"


I'm going to the Banger Racing on Saturday.. That's more fun


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 May 2021)

mybike said:


> We will expect pictures, so don't forget your camera.


I'll have a wander up later, I was going to finish a burial today but its raining and will rain for most of the day.


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> if i don't get it oh well


Low bidders remorse?


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2021)

Just typical!
The buyer of some brake levers lives in Sheffield!
If I had known I could have brought them with me !


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2021)

There is a yellow thing in the sky, and the sky isn't leaking - what's going on ?


----------



## pawl (24 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We found the roads very busy on the way up to Yorkshire yesterday. We set off at 10.
> Saw loads of old airliners parked up at Kemble . On the way back home we will stop off and have a look at them .
> I saw a load of Lotus cars heading South, I wonder if there was a meeting somewhere ?




Heading south for the summer.They don’t like cold northern summers


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Give them time, pluck the weeds and give them time. All* good things come to them that waits.
> * This is patently untrue but it serves the cause of optimism which is a daily requirement.


I'm more pessimistic l suppose because l thought the quote was "Everything comes to those that wait" ...so l guess that includes a good deal of what you would rather didn't arrived on your doorstep


----------



## Kempstonian (24 May 2021)

Was there a single on-track overtake in the Monaco race yesterday? From the Sky Sports live updates it sounded like a procession - worse than normal. Maybe it's time to drop Monaco from the F1 schedule?


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Was there a single on-track overtake in the Monaco race yesterday? From the Sky Sports live updates it sounded like a procession - worse than normal. Maybe it's time to drop Monaco from the F1 schedule?


Mick Schumacher by Nikita Mazepin, off camera.


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2021)

We've just come back from a walk . I saw 3 Buzzards and a Swallow . There were some huge mole hills which seem to suggest their moles are the size of Badgers!


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 May 2021)

From the mundane to the ridiculous .... 'My Feet are Killing Me' on TLC channel. Has TV now reached its nadir, or are we still heading straight to the bottom?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> From the mundane to the ridiculous .... 'My Feet are Killing Me' on TLC channel. Has TV now reached its nadir, or are we still heading straight to the bottom?



I'm sure the creative brains of British (or for that matter German) TV can find a way to make it worse...


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mick Schumacher by Nikita Mazepin, off camera.


Monaco is traditionally hard to overtake at.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We've just come back from a walk . I saw 3 Buzzards and a Swallow . There were some huge mole hills which seem to suggest their moles are the size of Badgers!


I ran over a badger whilst driving home from work at 23.00 last night. 
It is an ex-badger 😔


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Low bidders remorse?


Been out bid


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I ran over a badger whilst driving home from work at 23.00 last night.
> It is an ex-badger 😔



How's the car ? They aren't small things to be crashing into !


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2021)

Got a quick 10 miler in on the road bike. Hoped to keep clean, not a flipping chance. Story of my life. Half way round, there had been building works, and the road sweeper had been out spreading the mud, so that was it, the lovely sparkling clean Ribble now has mud water splashes all over it.


----------



## DCLane (24 May 2021)

Been trying to put the laquer onto the Dawes Kingpin frame I've been re-spraying silver and it's now raining. Again.

At least I'm off to Manchester for a 6pm slot with my son in the 7.30pm slot.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2021)

Sunshine and showers here chez Casa Reynard.

I've put my pots of herbs outside to take advantage of the rain. Otherwise, I've been processing some citrus fruit that wanted using up, and there is another batch of marmalade to be made.

My back is stiff after having slept pretzeled around one of the cats.

It is almost lunchtime, and I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Was there a single on-track overtake in the Monaco race yesterday? From the Sky Sports live updates it sounded like a procession - worse than normal. Maybe it's time to drop Monaco from the F1 schedule?



Formula E managed a belting race around Monaco, with some absolutely cracking overtakes. I think it's more the cars than the circuit. Mind, the "it is impossible to overtake around Monaco" has been bandied about since cars first started racing there in the 1920s, so it's nothing new.

But it seems to have gotten worse as far as the F1 cars are concerned, because once cars seem to get within about a second of each other, the aero doesn't work, the brakes overheat, the tyres oveheat... Ergo there's barely a sniff of an overtake unless someone makes a mistake or has a mechanical issue.

Mechanical issue seems to be the case for Schumacher being overtaken by Mazepin according to the 5 Live commentary. I reckon they're right, Schumacher has been usually putting a minute on Mazepin in the other races by the end. Hardly surprising given that the kid is only there because of his daddy's vast quantity of roubles.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> How's the car ? They aren't small things to be crashing into !


Fortunately, just a furry O/S light and under bumper air scoop thingie. No cracks.. 
I saw it through the rain at the last moment and slowed down.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2021)

Had a sausage sandwich, a banana, an orange and two


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2021)

Glad I got out earlier, it's absolutely tipping down. At least the water butt is getting topped up for the 'auto-watering' system for the greenhouse. That's been ticking along nicely for 3 weeks now, and I just check on it occasionally.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2021)

I thought the hailstones as I was potting on some petunias was an added bonus!!


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2021)

I put my pots of herbs outside to take advantage of the rain.

We've barely had a drop since...


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I put my pots of herbs outside to take advantage of the rain.
> 
> We've barely had a drop since...


All mine are well watered in.. 👍🏼


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I put my pots of herbs outside to take advantage of the rain.
> 
> We've barely had a drop since...



Clean your bike and leave it outside: it'll reverse the effect.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Clean your bike and leave it outside: it'll reverse the effect.



Ah, thanks for the tip  Might do just that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, thanks for the tip  Might do just that.



From many years of experience: it never fails.

See also: Fitting/removing snow tyres...


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2021)

I've just put my blue (general recycling) wheelie bin out, and my black bag.

And I've watered my herbs. Likely that will have the same effect as leaving a freshly-washed bike outside.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2021)

Anyways, time for a  and a biskit.


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2021)

We have had some rain again this afternoon. 
I will be glad when no mow in May is finished


----------



## Oldhippy (24 May 2021)

Should I go out for dinner or dinner at home I wonder.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 May 2021)

My Tinnitus is particularly horrid today!


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Been out bid


Plenty more to be discovered in room, garages and shed clearouts.


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 May 2021)

Nearly fell in my cats grave due to the wet wet ground today. Gave up finishing the job due to a series of storms during the afternoon. I watched 15M tall bamboo being blown over to 45 degrees and my Paulownia trees lost all of their flowers, the lawns are lilac with them.
I was going to wander up into the forest to hunt down a lightning struck tree, bottled out of that or as my partner said showed good sense.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2021)

I have a Lexicat on my lap reminding me that it's nearly food time and that she hasn't been fed, oh, since this morning...


----------



## Hover Fly (24 May 2021)

Saw an excellent model yacht* in a charity shop, £30. Dashed home for the money, got back to the shop, it had gone.

22’ Windermere racing yacht, pro. built, late Victorian/Edwardian.


----------



## Tribansman (24 May 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> My Tinnitus is particularly horrid today!


That's rough. I had it as a side effect of some tablets a while back, it's grim isn't it. Hope it eases soon.

Btw, mine left me with a legacy disease: the much more benign - but much rarer - Tintinitis: my love of Tintin gets bigger every day. A particularly bad day yesterday, I reserved a white fox terrier and some old golfing trousers to pick up tomorrow...


----------



## Tribansman (24 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a Lexicat on my lap


Is that a left-leaning Brexiteer cat, or just a cat called Lexi?


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Monaco is traditionally hard to overtake at.


Down at the hairpin. Both Haas cars avoided each other.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> My Tinnitus is particularly horrid today!



I sympathise: I've had tinitus since I was about 10: I can't remember _not _having it.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> Saw an excellent model yacht* in a charity shop, £30. Dashed home for the money, got back to the shop, it had gone.
> 
> 22’ Windermere racing yacht, pro. built, late Victorian/Edwardian.



Bummer 

Next time you see something you like, pop in and have a word with the staff. If asked nicely, they will usually reserve an item, at least until the end of the day.


----------



## pawl (24 May 2021)

My step son and his partner and her mom and dad had Sunday lunch at a local pub yesterday They had pre booked a pod in the pub garden pre the lifting of being able to eat inside They paid £45 none refundable deposit for the privilege of eating in a glorified tent Stuff that then again I’m tight fisted old B


----------



## Kempstonian (24 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Formula E managed a belting race around Monaco, with some absolutely cracking overtakes. I think it's more the cars than the circuit. Mind, the "it is impossible to overtake around Monaco" has been bandied about since cars first started racing there in the 1920s, so it's nothing new.
> 
> But it seems to have gotten worse as far as the F1 cars are concerned, because once cars seem to get within about a second of each other, the aero doesn't work, the brakes overheat, the tyres oveheat... Ergo there's barely a sniff of an overtake unless someone makes a mistake or has a mechanical issue.
> 
> Mechanical issue seems to be the case for Schumacher being overtaken by Mazepin according to the 5 Live commentary. I reckon they're right, Schumacher has been usually putting a minute on Mazepin in the other races by the end. Hardly surprising given that the kid is only there because of his daddy's vast quantity of roubles.


Yes, I agree about it being more the cars than the track. They have made a very difficult to overtake track into an almost impossible one, other than blue flags making cars move out of the way, or mechanical issues. Look how Lando had to slow down at the end because of his tyres... he was still in no danger of losing his 3rd place - and when the best driver (allegedly) in the best car (allegedly) can't pull off a single pass during the whole race you know something needs changing.

I agree with a comment I saw on Youtube that the cars are now too fast and too big for that circuit. As you say, Formula E managed to put on a very decent show. It's a long time since F1 did that IMO.


----------



## Kempstonian (24 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Bummer
> 
> Next time you see something you like, pop in and have a word with the staff. If asked nicely, they will usually reserve an item, at least until the end of the day.


Putting a deposit on an item usually reserves it for you. As you say there is normally a time limit on how long they will keep it for you.


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Bummer
> 
> Next time you see something you like, pop in and have a word with the staff. If asked nicely, they will usually reserve an item, at least until the end of the day.


I have offered to leave my phone and the times I did they declined the offer and said they would put the lusted after item aside for a day. Mileage may vary.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Is that a left-leaning Brexiteer cat, or just a cat called Lexi?



Just a cat called Lexi. I also have a Poppycat.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2021)

Fabby supper tonight... 

Baked sea bass with butter & capers, tabbouleh, spinach and roasted baby san marzano tomatoes.

The food might be summery, even if the weather isn't.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2021)

Is it wrong to be inordinately pleased to have acquired the race programme for the 1983 British Ministox Championships?


----------



## mybike (24 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> BT owned EE, in every name used, from the start.



Not initially, I believe BT started negotiations in 2014.


----------



## mybike (24 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've just put my blue (general recycling) wheelie bin out, and my black bag.
> 
> And I've watered my herbs. Likely that will have the same effect as leaving a freshly-washed bike outside.



My black bin has gone out.

I planted some marigolds, they've been well watered in. I really need a couple more water butts.



biggs682 said:


> We have had some rain again this afternoon.
> I will be glad when no mow in May is finished



I'd mow if only the rain would stop.


----------



## mybike (24 May 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Should I go out for dinner or dinner at home I wonder.



Yes.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2021)

mybike said:


> My black bin has gone out.
> 
> I planted some marigolds, they've been well watered in. I really need a couple more water butts.
> 
> ...


You gave it the "birds and the bees" talk before it went, and told it not to be late home!


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2021)

mybike said:


> My black bin has gone out.


Check the cord, may just be a voltage interruption.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Check the cord, may just be a voltage interruption.


Might have been on fire!


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2021)

Anyways, time I toddled off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2021)

Morning y'all slipped out easily
Just about raining here


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2021)

First cuppa drank 
Workstation nearly ready to go just awaiting today's pilot


----------



## Tribansman (25 May 2021)

First brew on to boil when - shock horror! - I realised we were out of bread 

After recovering from the shock, donned my cagoule and now on way to shop to pick up a couple of loaves. 

If weather forecast accurate, this should be the last of the sustained rain for the next couple of weeks or so ☀


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 May 2021)

The chain on my bike sounds like a basket of kittens.


----------



## Tribansman (25 May 2021)

Miouw'd you manage that? 

Luckily for you, _Finish Line_ have just released a specialist, iron-based product for kitten squeal chain: _FeLine Lube _


----------



## tyred (25 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The chain on my bike sounds like a basket of kittens.


Have you tried giving it some milk?


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2021)

Damp and overcast in Manchesterland !


----------



## tyred (25 May 2021)

Goodbye blue skies, hello grey


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Damp and overcast in Manchesterland !



Sounds like it hasn't changed since I left.


----------



## postman (25 May 2021)

Grey and dull,but less about me the weather is the same,trouble is the weather can change me not so sure.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The chain on my bike sounds like a basket of kittens.



You will be glad to hear that after the application of a small amount of oil, the kitten impersonations have ceased.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2021)

Grey here as well 
But just remember someone somewhere is basking in sun


----------



## PeteXXX (25 May 2021)

Back from shopping.. Must be coffee time 👍🏼


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Grey here as well
> But just remember someone somewhere is basking in sun


Erm, and with a ☕ ....


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 May 2021)

I am a total sucker for Mavic kit just bought these NOS. whatever next


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Grey here as well
> But just remember someone somewhere is basking in sun


I am basking in the sun, well every few minutes in between the passing clouds.


----------



## Tribansman (25 May 2021)

I'm basking in the sun too, it's just behind the clouds atm


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> First brew on to boil when - shock horror! - I realised we were out of bread
> 
> After recovering from the shock, donned my cagoule and now on way to shop to pick up a couple of loaves.
> 
> If weather forecast accurate, this should be the last of the sustained rain for the next couple of weeks or so ☀


I hope so, after the extended winter was followed by an extended spring and all.


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Damp and overcast in Manchesterland !


Normal.


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You will be glad to hear that after the application of a small amount of oil, the kitten impersonations have ceased.


Reminds me of a detailed description of a cat organ a friend once envisaged. I pointed out that all the notes would be of a similar pitch but it did not dampen his enthusiasm one bit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Grey here as well
> But just remember someone somewhere is basking in sun



I would be, except that the wind would rapidly remove me, umbrellas, cool drinks, reading matter and any garden furniture including moderately sized barbecues.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Grey here as well
> But just remember someone somewhere is basking in sun


That would be me...


----------



## mybike (25 May 2021)

We've had more rain than we had yesterday & the barometer continues to rise.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> That would be me...


Well I hope you are enjoying it 



woodbutchmaster said:


> Erm, and with a ☕ ....



Might have guessed that


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well I hope you are enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> Might have guessed that


 I've just seen a cloud !!


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I've just seen a cloud !!


Hope it's a Mavic one


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Hope it's a Mavic one


with a silver lining, naturally !


----------



## PeteXXX (25 May 2021)

Sunshine has just broken out here in Hamtun! 
☀


----------



## Tribansman (25 May 2021)

I can see tantalising glimpses of blue sky here in the Garden City. 

Also, lunch


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Sunshine has just broken out here in Hamtun!
> ☀



Don't panic.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2021)

Chilly, overcast and very blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I am down in the grumps. 

Apparently some people take serious umbrage to being told the truth (though admittedly I left said truth rather unsweetened), and then start spouting off on something they know absolutely nothing about, seemingly forgetting that I *do* happen to know the people in question very well. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2021)

Anyways, I'm sloping off for lunch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2021)

I've just got back home from York. Sunny but chilly in the morning in York, drizzle through the midlands and dry in London. Just having a homecoming coffee.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2021)

Had a very nice lunch of a cheese and coleslaw sandwich, a banana, some grapes and two 

I am about to go and turn some excess citrus fruit into marmalade.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The chain on my bike sounds like a basket of kittens.



As someone who has handled many a basket of kittens, I am very familiar with that particular soundtrack.  Hungry (and indignant) two week old kittens can make one heck of a racket.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 May 2021)

A Red Kite has been circling overhead. 
The bird feeder is mysteriously deserted


----------



## gbb (25 May 2021)

Got the blues 
2 weeks ago got a cold, struggled to shift its effects
Fed up to the back teeth if nothing interesting happening.
Not sleeping well.
Lot of angst at work re our wages, people leaving, company doesn't appear to GAF.
Today...my work desktop failed, it has all my dept documents on it. They cant recover it, I will have to recreate everything, one document at a time. Yes, I know I should have backed up but we work in a tsunami of ever changing priorities, workload and demands...and personally, I find it incredibly difficult to do my job properly.
I have one chance, I may backed up some time ago but pretty sure they were old versions. My fault, I should have known better.

Sometimes, it's a struggle.


----------



## tyred (25 May 2021)

If I stand at my kitchen window and look to the left I see a beautiful blue sky, if I look to my right I see angry black clouds.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 May 2021)

tyred said:


> If I stand at my kitchen window and look to the left I see a beautiful blue sky, if I look to my right I see angry black clouds.



Set up your chair so you can see to the left and make a cuppa tea.

I remember not long after moving here I was walking on a road in Bavaria: to my left it was absolutely pishing it down and to the right was sunshine. I was literally walking a metre from heavy rain in bright sunshine. I was also walking into the wind so the rain was slowly passing me.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2021)

Why do some big companies refuse end user contact


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2021)

Ooooo, I can see the sun!

And I'm doing the first set test on my marmalade.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2021)

I get the inkling for a few miles later


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I get the inkling for a few miles later


Just been asked by swmbo if I am going out for a ride later so sounds like a permission slip has been signed and approved


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Why do some big companies refuse end user contact


It costs them some cents off their profits, shareholder driven. No need to put an expensive human in place when you can fob off your wrung out to dry customers with unpaid robot voices.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> It costs them some cents off their profits, shareholder driven. No need to put an expensive human in place when you can fob off your wrung out to dry customers with unpaid robot voices.


It's very true but wouldn't do any harm


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> My Tinnitus is particularly horrid today!


Cicadas ?


----------



## Oldhippy (25 May 2021)

High pitched whistle.


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> Saw an excellent model yacht* in a charity shop, £30. Dashed home for the money, got back to the shop, it had gone.
> 
> 22’ Windermere racing yacht, pro. built, late Victorian/Edwardian.


I suppose you should have popped in and asked if they would hold it for you whilst you got the money .
Such a shame !


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Down at the hairpin. Both Haas cars avoided each other.


With the authorities trying to make the car's more even there won't be much opportunity for a car to make a quick dash past. They seem to be stifling innovation with their rules.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2021)

Anyways, the cats have been fed. Now it is almost time to feed me.

Chicken & vegetable fried rice tonight.

The marmalade is lovely btw - tangerine, orange & ginger.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 May 2021)

I've cut the grass!!!


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2021)

Right, food time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> High pitched whistle.


Spring peepers


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> With the authorities trying to make the car's more even there won't be much opportunity for a car to make a quick cash past. They seem to be stifling innovation with their rules.


Teammate passing an identical car. Be hard to get more even than that.


----------



## Speicher (25 May 2021)

I have been doing a very messy smelly task this afternoon. Strangely enough I enjoy this sort of challenge, and the sense of achievement after trying various methods. Anyone care to guess what it was?


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have been doing a very messy smelly task this afternoon. Strangely enough I enjoy this sort of challenge, and the sense of achievement after trying various methods. Anyone care to guess what it was?



Cleaning the litter tray?


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Teammate passing an identical car. Be hard to get more even than that.



I dunno. The cars may be equal, but mazepin has displayed a distinct lack of ability. But the team can't afford to sniff at daddy's roubles...


----------



## Speicher (25 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cleaning the litter tray?



No, both cats have access to the garden for that.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I dunno. The cars may be equal, but mazepin has displayed a distinct lack of ability. But the team can't afford to sniff at daddy's roubles...


No need to equalise the cars ability though


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2021)

I need a


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2021)

The moon is big tonight !


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The moon is big tonight !


Same size as last night and the night before, 3,474.2 km.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The moon is big tonight !


Full moon tomorrow night. It will appear to be 14% bigger and 30% brighter.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Full moon tomorrow night. It will appear to be 14% bigger and 30% brighter.


Will we see it though!


----------



## rikki (25 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Full moon tomorrow night. It will appear to be 14% bigger and 30% brighter.



Eclipse here and red moon.



classic33 said:


> Will we see it though!



Grey and raining all day today. So, probably not.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2021)

rikki said:


> Eclipse here and red moon.
> 
> 
> Grey and raining all day today. So, probably not.


What time is moonrise round your nec o'woods?


----------



## rikki (26 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> What time is moonrise round your nec o'woods?
> View attachment 590666


Tonight's moon rises at 4.50pm here (we are UTC + 9.30)

Sunset is at 5.00pm

Partial eclipse: 7.14pm

Totality: 8.41 to 8.55pm

Ends at: 10.22pm

Blood moon tonight.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2021)

Anyways, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (26 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> As someone who has handled many a basket of kittens, I am very familiar with that particular soundtrack.  Hungry (and indignant) two week old kittens can make one heck of a racket.


When my old cat (Kissa the tortie and white) had kittens she'd always bring them up to the bedroom at night and it was always the last one who squarked (Batfink) the other 3 would be safely tucked up in the wardrobe (Ginge, Blackie and Frankie) I kept Frankie who was a black and white as she had a mainly white face with a patch of black under her nose and on her chin and so slightly resembled Frank Zappa hence the name.
Kissa was a strange Cat, totally besotted with me. I lived in a flat which was the entire top floor of a big terraced house but the main room had the wall taken out so it was 23' x 15' with 2 windows so no seperate bedroom (there was a Hall, Kitchen and Bathroom at the back) but a big room so I had a double bed up in the air, when she had her first litter she started up there next to my leg and I had to try to carry her down the ladder to the box I'd prepared. Then with her 2nd litter (I'd moved in with Maz by then) we got home and she was 'in labour' so I put her in the box (similar to last time) and sat up with her on the floor by my feet, at some point I'd dozed off and laid sideways on the settee with my head on the middle cushion and she'd had 2 of the Kittens on the far cushion near my head and was in the process of having the 3rd.
They say Cats find somewhere safe to have Kittens, well Kissa knew where she was safe 'next to my dad'


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2021)

Well first one slipped out easily enough at biggs o clock 
Did 18 single speed miles last night and legs still flapping round 
First cuppa drank


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> When my old cat (Kissa the tortie and white) had kittens she'd always bring them up to the bedroom at night and it was always the last one who squarked (Batfink) the other 3 would be safely tucked up in the wardrobe (Ginge, Blackie and Frankie) I kept Frankie who was a black and white as she had a mainly white face with a patch of black under her nose and on her chin and so slightly resembled Frank Zappa hence the name.
> Kissa was a strange Cat, totally besotted with me. I lived in a flat which was the entire top floor of a big terraced house but the main room had the wall taken out so it was 23' x 15' with 2 windows so no seperate bedroom (there was a Hall, Kitchen and Bathroom at the back) but a big room so I had a double bed up in the air, when she had her first litter she started up there next to my leg and I had to try to carry her down the ladder to the box I'd prepared. Then with her 2nd litter (I'd moved in with Maz by then) we got home and she was 'in labour' so I put her in the box (similar to last time) and sat up with her on the floor by my feet, at some point I'd dozed off and laid sideways on the settee with my head on the middle cushion and she'd had 2 of the Kittens on the far cushion near my head and was in the process of having the 3rd.
> They say Cats find somewhere safe to have Kittens, well Kissa knew where she was safe 'next to my dad'


My cats found strange places. Under some rhubarb, on top of a pile of coal . The trouble with the coal was that one rolled down and wasn't discovered until much later . Most of the kittens were born in our shed .
Oh! Both of our cats used to have their kittens at the same time and shared looking after them . Kitty the daughter used to carry the kittens indoors whilst Pussy the mother used to take them back out again .


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2021)

Morning .
It is lovely and sunny here this morning. I can't see any clouds from where I'm sitting .


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is lovely and sunny here this morning. I can't see any clouds from where I'm sitting .



Well get out of the bath then!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2021)

I need 🍵


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Well get out of the bath then!


I can't move ! I have a cat asleep on my legs .


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2021)

Why is it that they seem to keep using coarse tarmac! I'm watching Lisa Nancy talking on the TV by the side of a road and it is hard to hear her ! It isn't any good for the environment ! Noise pollution for one thing . The other thing is that it is going to require the use of extra power for every vehicle which uses that section of road. Even electric vehicles will have to use more power and so have to be recharged sooner. We all know how lovely it is to ride on a new smooth tarmacked road and how much effort is required to cycle on it . It just annoys me !


----------



## Mo1959 (26 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Why is it that they seem to keep using coarse tarmac! I'm watching Lisa Nancy talking on the TV by the side of a road and it is hard to hear her ! It isn't any good for the environment ! Noise pollution for one thing . The other thing is that it is going to require the use of extra power for every vehicle which uses that section of road. Even electric vehicles will have to use more power and so have to be recharged sooner. We all know how lovely it is to ride on a new smooth tarmacked road and how much effort is required to cycle on it . It just annoys me !


Tar and chip is the work of Satan  Hate it when they cover a nice smooth road with it. It usually starts breaking up again within months anyway then becomes even more horrible.


----------



## tyred (26 May 2021)

It's time for my "Daily stand-up" but I'm sitting down!

My supervisor has more than likely forgotten again anyway.


----------



## scoobs (26 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> No, both cats have access to the neighbours garden for that.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2021)

The weather is doing the will it/won't it rain at the moment. It's been 'spitting' for about an hour, and I've got to decide road or MTB ride at lunch. so inconsiderate.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Tar and chip is the work of Satan  Hate it when they cover a nice smooth road with it. It usually starts breaking up again within months anyway then becomes even more horrible.



The council re-surfaced the 'local streets' with that spread on slop a couple of years ago. Took an age to dry, and then on any hot days, started melting. The only thing it did was hide the previous repair patches, so looks a bit neater.


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Tar and chip is the work of Satan  Hate it when they cover a nice smooth road with it. It usually starts breaking up again within months anyway then becomes even more horrible.


Yes dangerous stuff. They put down too much gravel which either gets flung everywhere causing damage to paintwork or windscreens, or builds up and vehicles or bikes slide all over the place .


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 May 2021)

Beautiful Daughter wanted to "do some drawing with Papa". She prefers it if instead of just watching her draw or reading a book I draw something alongside her. I got a little bored yesterday:


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2021)

Pretty sure that we have just had a quick shower of rain


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2021)

Chilly, grey and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning putting away the de-quarantined shopping, although I will have to play Tetris in the freezer later. I have tarragon and dill drying on top of the storage heaters, the fruit bowls are now full again, there is a chocolate and coffee cake in the kitchen and I now have a suitable assortment of eggs in brown, white and blue shells.

I've actually hard boiled two of the white-shelled ones for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Daughter wanted to "do some drawing with Papa". She prefers it is instead of just watching her draw or reading a book I draw something alongside her. I got a little bored yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 590700



Now I really like that @Andy in Germany - that would make a really fabby poster or print, you know. Could definitely see that hanging on my wall.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Tar and chip is the work of Satan  Hate it when they cover a nice smooth road with it. It usually starts breaking up again within months anyway then becomes even more horrible.



Tell me about it. Fen roads are prone to cracking and subsiding because they're not built on terribly solid foundations (it's mostly peat here, so expands and contracts according to how wet or dry things are) and they just try and fix the roads by pouring that over the cracks. And a few weeks later, we just have new cracks.

Not so bad when you're driving a car, but the cracks are the width of a road bike tyre. You don't want to get your wheel stuck in one of those. DAMHIKT...

Although they've finally done a proper repair job on Downham Common after several years of filling up the wonky bits.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2021)

Got out on the MTB. 20 miler keeping clean'ish'. Needed to do it before I murdered my son - Police letter arrived yesterday - been to an illegal car meet and has been caught doing a burn out on a public road. Don't know about the cops taking his keys, I think I will. He is likely looking at a ban TBH. Poss Tot


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Got out on the MTB. 20 miler keeping clean'ish'. Needed to do it before I murdered my son - Police letter arrived yesterday - been to an illegal car meet and has been caught doing a burn out on a public road. Don't know about the cops taking his keys, I think I will. He is likely looking at a ban TBH. Poss Tot


Don't be too hard on him, we all did naughty stuff when we were young....he'll learn especially if he gets points and a ban, not to mention what his next insurance premium will set him back


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Don't be too hard on him, we all did naughty stuff when we were young....he'll learn especially if he gets points and a ban, not to mention what his next insurance premium will set him back



Considering the number of injuries 'his dad' has received from poor driving, you'd think he wouldn't be stupid. Thing is, he 'nearly' hit people, and given everyone has phone cams, he can't argue it wasn't him. I fully support the police - he'll be lucky with points. I can see the cops getting everyone that was doing silly stunts.


----------



## mybike (26 May 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> High pitched whistle.



Neighbour installed a cat scarer?


----------



## mybike (26 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've cut the grass!!!



So have I, no rain today.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2021)

Still drizzling here. 

Had a lovely lunch of an egg mayonnaise sandwich, half an avocado, a satsuma, half a punnet of blueberries and two


----------



## Oldhippy (26 May 2021)

Sunny but breezy by the coast.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Now I really like that @Andy in Germany - that would make a really fabby poster or print, you know. Could definitely see that hanging on my wall.



Thanks @Reynard. It'd need some considerable tidying up though: that was just a sketch that grew a bit. Maybe I'll make another version when Tinybug wants another "drawing session".

In other news, you've gone and got me writing again...


----------



## Paulus (26 May 2021)

mybike said:


> So have I, no rain today.


And me. I can't take much more excitement


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2021)

I've just cut the grass, prepare for floods.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2021)

I'm off to make Lasagna @Dave7  Yesterday, next week, last week ?


----------



## mybike (26 May 2021)

Paulus said:


> And me. I can't take much more excitement



What a gorgeous B Collie.

Wife keeps muttering about getting a dog, might have to see to the boundaries first.


----------



## Paulus (26 May 2021)

mybike said:


> What a gorgeous B Collie.
> 
> Wife keeps muttering about getting a dog, might have to see to the boundaries first.


She's a red border Collie, the others in the litter were normal black and white and a blue Merle. She's nearly 10 now.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2021)

My poor wife turns 50 next weekend. She's already started getting the over 50's post and emails. I got it last year


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2021)

Do I fancy some evening miles ?


----------



## Oldhippy (26 May 2021)

Have you been good today?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Do I fancy some evening miles ?


You know you do ...get on yer bike !!


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2021)

Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 May 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Have you been good today?


No l have not , on the other hand it rather depends on your definition of being good. l leave it up to you !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2021)

I haven't been bad today, just useless.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I haven't been bad today, just useless.


Dont be so hard on yourself.....leave that up to others, if they can justify their criticism , otherwise tell them to take a walk!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Dont be so hard on yourself.....leave that up to others, if they can justify their criticism , otherwise tell them to take a walk!


Actually, I was the one to take a walk. I have a torn calf muscle that has been bothering me for ages but, as I've been doing a lot more walking while away in Yorkshire and the pain hadn't got any worse, I thought I'd deliver some tablets and cough sweets to my mother to see how my leg felt. I got to within a mile of my mother's when I discovered I'd forgotten to pack what I'd gone off to deliver. I'd only had to sit down 3 times to let the pain subside. So, anyway, I walked back and arriving home found that I had actually packed the stuff but in a pocket in my rucksack that I rarely use. 

As I say, useless!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Actually, I was the one to take a walk. I have a torn calf muscle that has been bothering me for ages but, as I've been doing a lot more walking while away in Yorkshire and the pain hadn't got any worse, I thought I'd deliver some tablets and cough sweets to my mother to see how my leg felt. I got to within a mile of my mother's when I discovered I'd forgotten to pack what I'd gone off to deliver. I'd only had to sit down 3 times to let the pain subside. So, anyway, I walked back and arriving home found that I had actually packed the stuff but in a pocket in my rucksack that I rarely use.
> 
> As I say, useless!


We all make mistakes , don't be hard on yourself !


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> You know you do ...get on yer bike !!



I did a nice 13.1 mile loop in the end


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Actually, I was the one to take a walk. I have a torn calf muscle that has been bothering me for ages but, as I've been doing a lot more walking while away in Yorkshire and the pain hadn't got any worse, I thought I'd deliver some tablets and cough sweets to my mother to see how my leg felt. I got to within a mile of my mother's when I discovered I'd forgotten to pack what I'd gone off to deliver. I'd only had to sit down 3 times to let the pain subside. So, anyway, I walked back and arriving home found that I had actually packed the stuff but in a pocket in my rucksack that I rarely use.
> 
> As I say, useless!



I've done similar, many times.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 May 2021)

Was a long and strange task with soil, compost, coarse sand, horticultural perlite and gravel from 11:45 until 15 minutes ago. The neighbours cats came round to watch for a while, my lot stayed out of the way for most of the day, they know when I don't want to be bugged.
My neighbour popped by to ask if I wanted a lift with it, no thanks I said, he offered me the use of his bétonniere (cement mixer to you) and I declined, I mixed 2400 litres soil mixture by hand in a 50L bucket, ever the Spartan.
My patio looks like a fly tipping incident, I'll sort it in the morning. There are ways of squaring up to loss, I found one of them.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Do I fancy some evening miles ?


I hope the answer was yes Biggs I do fancy some miles.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I did a nice 13.1 mile loop in the end


Ah, so you did.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 May 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Have you been good today?


Absolutely, nobody would say different.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2021)

The girls shared a basa fillet for supper. Raw, of course.

Muggins had sea bass baked with tarragon & capers, tabbouleh and steamed broccoli, green beans and asparagus. And some grapes for afters.


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Ah, so you did.


Yes i did


----------



## tyred (26 May 2021)

I've discovered that if you set a heavy box on the front seat of a Kia, the stupid car thinks that the front seat passenger isn't wearing a seatbelt and keeps beeping at me as I drive along the road


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks @Reynard. It'd need some considerable tidying up though: that was just a sketch that grew a bit. Maybe I'll make another version when Tinybug wants another "drawing session".
> 
> In other news, you've gone and got me writing again...



Definitely worth revisitiing that - it's very well done. 

Writing is good.  That's what I've been doing while I've been taking a break from working on the Higman model. I can't just sit there and do *nothing*


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I've discovered that if you set a heavy box on the front seat of a Kia, the stupid car thinks that the front seat passenger isn't wearing a seatbelt and keeps beeping at me as I drive along the road



Belt it in, next time


----------



## tyred (26 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Belt it in, next time


I'm looking forward to getting my Peugeot back. It doesn't have big brother to watch my every move!


----------



## Speicher (27 May 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Have you been good today?





woodbutchmaster said:


> No l have not , on the other hand it rather depends on your definition of being good. l leave it up to you !



As I often say to people, "Be good, and if you can't be good, be careful!"


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2021)

I'm calling it a night. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm calling it a night. I has a tired.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2021)

Awake early-ish


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2021)

And the day has started 
Clear blue skies and sunshine 
Wish I had gone for a ride now earlier


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2021)

Morning all! The sky is blue and the trees are barely moving.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Awake early-ish


Back from walking with my dogs, it's one of those still, clear sky mornings which means only one thing....it's going to get rather warm later on 


deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all! The sky is blue and the trees are barely moving.


Thats a relief.....this always worries me 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOpmjLqtQYY


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2021)

Morning.
Bright sunny morning here . It has taken me surprised as I was thinking that grey days were the norm !


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2021)

I've put the whirlygig up so the bedding can have an airing. 

☀


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I've discovered that if you set a heavy box on the front seat of a Kia, the stupid car thinks that the front seat passenger isn't wearing a seatbelt and keeps beeping at me as I drive along the road


I dislike cars that hector the driver.


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I've discovered that if you set a heavy box on the front seat of a Kia, the stupid car thinks that the front seat passenger isn't wearing a seatbelt and keeps beeping at me as I drive along the road



Mine does that if you pop a bag of shopping on the chair, especially if there is a 4 pinter of milk. Shut up. 

Oh and don't ever run too low on fuel. If you ignore the orange light on the dash for too long, this big picture of the car and a red fuel pump pops up on the nav screen and starts wailing at you telling you press this button and I'll show you where my lunch is. Wife went nuts when it happened to her ! - This is on a 19 year old car. I think her's just has the light. If there is anything wrong, door open etc, it will continue wailing at you until you sort it, 'Look, this door, here, in red, is OPEN, go shut it'.


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2021)

My BIL on his Kuga had to go through all the menus trying to turn off the alerts, it was binging and bonging all the time, especially the 'lane assist' - drove him crackers.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2021)

If I do have to use the cabin of my car to carry anything large/heavy, I usually put the seat belt around it just in case of any sudden braking (or worse) incidents.. 
Plus, milk is definitely one of the worst things to pour into a car upholstery and carpeting!! 
DAMHIKT


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2021)

Weather update, overcast and there appears to be no leaks from the clouds. Shhsh, don't tell anyone. It's also 'warm-ish'


----------



## dave r (27 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Mine does that if you pop a bag of shopping on the chair, especially if there is a 4 pinter of milk. Shut up.



You lot have made me curious now, normally when I've been shopping I'll either put the bag in the boot or on the back seat, I'll have to try the front seat and see what happens.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> My BIL on his Kuga had to go through all the menus trying to turn off the alerts, it was binging and bonging all the time, especially the 'lane assist' - drove him crackers.


Try driving a DAF truck. You set all the controls exactly how you like them and it resets to their default every time you turn the ignition off!! Grrrrrr


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> If I do have to use the cabin of my car to carry anything large/heavy, I usually put the seat belt around it just in case of any sudden braking (or worse) incidents..
> Plus, milk is definitely one of the worst things to pour into a car upholstery and carpeting!!
> DAMHIKT



I've done it once and only once with milk, many years ago. The other not very nice one, is if transporting 'animals' - one of our old cats used to hate the car, and would either poop or wee. One time she 'weed' and it went on the rear seat. Took months and gallons of shampoo to remove the pong, and it was summer.


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2021)

dave r said:


> You lot have made me curious now, normally when I've been shopping I'll either put the bag in the boot or on the back seat, I'll have to try the front seat and see what happens.



Two 4 pinters will definitely set it off !


----------



## dave r (27 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Two 4 pinters will definitely set it off !



If I do it after I've been in the market there'll be 5 pounds of spuds in the bag as well as fruit, meat and fish, should be enough to set it off.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2021)

I can Bongproof my Jazz by, in this order only. 
Unlocking and opening the car door. 
Sitting in it. 
Putting seat belt on. 
Inserting the ignition key. 
Start engine. 

Getting out involves. 
Engine off. 
Lights off (unless they're on Auto) 
Seatbelt off. 
Key out of the ignition. 
Open door and exit. 
Only then is it a bong free zone..!


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2021)

Even my bikes bong ! At least the new Garmin is set to not bong when you are going slow !  Even when not navigating, it bongs every 5 miles, then bongs if it thinks there is a sharp bend coming up, even off road.

"Bong", looks down, what's that ?, as he shoots off the side of a cliff.


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2021)

Psst, anyone think it might be short sleeves weather ?


----------



## Tribansman (27 May 2021)

Definitely! Went out for a quick 20 miler in shorts and short sleeve jersey first thing. All under blue sky, and the clouds have now arrived so chuffed with that.

Virtually zero wind made it even better. Hit 48mph on a downhill too, which is no mean feat on Hertfordshire's pimples


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I can Bongproof my Jazz by, in this order only.
> Unlocking and opening the car door.
> Sitting in it.
> Putting seat belt on.
> ...


My old Jazz would still ping if the shopping on the passenger seat wasn't wearing a seat belt. My new Jazz will actually tug at the steering wheel if it thinks I'm drifting out of lane. I have to go through a kind of ''Oy, I'm doing the driving, get your hands off my wheel'' process.


----------



## Speicher (27 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I dislike cars that hector the driver.



I can remember Hector the dog, but he didn't drive.  He did have a house, perhaps it was Zsa Zsa who could hector the driver.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 May 2021)

yep its just over 30c the dogs and l are taking things real slow


----------



## Tribansman (27 May 2021)

I get well frustrated with the new tech on cars. My bugbear at the moment is the auto/button handbrake on Mrs T's car. You have to put your foot on the brake pedal before it will release and there's often a delay. Absolutely infuriating 🤬

The auto engine off when stopping is also crap, 1 out of 3 times it won't start up again properly or quickly enough not to get beeped by impatient bell ends behind


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2021)

I had nearly an inch of rain in two hours yesterday.
Edging ever closer to Derecho season, as well as the tornados.


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2021)

I used to hate the bongs which told you that the door was open . It used to get on my B******g nerves when I worked in garages .


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2021)

Nothing nicer than a slice of stale malt loaf wrapped around your teeth


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2021)

Anyways, it's mild, still and overcast here chez Casa Reynard. Although the sun is *trying* to put in an appearance.

I have had a bit of a kitchen morning. I played tetris in the freezer with five trout portions and four pork steaks, I have cut a batch of chips for tonight and the crock pot is locked and loaded with steak & kidney. 

The aroma is fabulous, I am debating whether to leave a window cracked open so I can annoy the neighbours... 

Anyways, lunch shortly, and then maybe some bike time.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2021)

My car doesn't shout at me unless I've forgotten to turn the lights off or disengage the handbrake.

However, my Cat Nav is very good at yelling in stereo.


----------



## Paulus (27 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> I can remember Hector the dog, but he didn't drive.  He did have a house, perhaps it was Zsa Zsa who could hector the driver.


Hectors House. I'm a big silly old Hector.


----------



## Paulus (27 May 2021)

Some of my tomato plant planted out today. The weather looks reasonable for a week or so.


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2021)

Nice little ride, only an hour but hilly. The Ribble got splashed again with dirty water. Grrrr. Must be good weather as a new pair of Northwave bibs were worn (I don't get the legs out on the road bikes) and my Spesh 'One Less Car' top


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2021)

Had a lovely lunch of avocado, prawns and two slices of bread and butter, plus a banana, a satsuma, some blueberries and two 

Going to wait for that lot to tamp down a bit, and then I'm off for some bike time.  Will route my ride to go past the organic veg stall in the village to see if there's any rhubarb. I fancy another rhubarb & banana crumble. I also need some potatoes.

And the sun is putting in an appearance!


----------



## tyred (27 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I get well frustrated with the new tech on cars. My bugbear at the moment is the auto/button handbrake on Mrs T's car. You have to put your foot on the brake pedal before it will release and there's often a delay. Absolutely infuriating 🤬
> 
> The auto engine off when stopping is also crap, 1 out of 3 times it won't start up again properly or quickly enough not to get beeped by impatient bell ends behind



It's funny as I admire and am impressed with the amount of technology and engineering in a modern car but I personally don't want any of it on my own car! I like a back to basics motoring approach.


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2021)

Got told today that I need to manage my expectations better 

I nearly said right back to him that he needs to have some expectations but I didn't


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2021)

Had a lovely 14 mile ride in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres. Went out to Coveney, which is as lumpy a ride as you get out here. Stopped off in the village on the way home, but blokey didn't have any rhubarb. He did have potatoes, so I bought two and a half kilos. I now have more than enough for this weekend's planned roasties.

Now sat down with a lovely  and two chocolate finger biscuits.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Stopped off in the village on the way home, but blokey didn't have any rhubarb



Lucky escape there.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 May 2021)

I can't remember ever seeing rhubarb in a supermarket. Am I just unobservant or don't they stock it (and if so why)?


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I can't remember ever seeing rhubarb in a supermarket. Am I just unobservant or don't they stock it (and if so why)?



Tesco stocks fresh rhubarb, but it's hideously expensive. I'm sure I've seen it in cans too.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 May 2021)

As for talking/bleeping cars, I think all manufacturers should make a basic non-electric gadget car for those of us who don't want or need nannying! Maybe a car we can fix ourselves when it goes wrong?


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2021)

Tonnes of rhubarb here


----------



## Kempstonian (27 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Tesco stocks fresh rhubarb, but it's hideously expensive. I'm sure I've seen it in cans too.


I've been to Tesco this afternoon but I didn't see any. I really don't know why it should be expensive because it's easy to grow. My grandma used to have a large patch of it at the bottom of her garden. I am familiar with the canned stuff but haven't bought any. Actually I have a small plot in my garden that would be an ideal place to grow rhubarb. Now I'm wondering how I go about doing that! 🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I can't remember ever seeing rhubarb in a supermarket. Am I just unobservant or don't they stock it (and if so why)?



Because there are some things too evil even for supermarkets to stock...


----------



## DCLane (27 May 2021)

What gives also takes away: N+1 on Tuesday (a Kona Paddy Wagon for grasstrack) to N-1 today. My Wilier Montegrappa long-term road bike's gone onto eBay 

It was either this or my Raleigh SP Race, but as that's got a repaired frame the Wilier is going instead. They both do exactly the same thing, look the same and ride the same so I'm only keeping one. Since last year the Wilier's been at the back of the pile so time to find a new owner.


----------



## mybike (27 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Psst, anyone think it might be short sleeves weather ?



Never.

However, it is fly in the mouth weather, as I discovered this afternoon. Once again I took a wrong turning & left the planned route. On the way back I noticed the police helicopter circling ahead, where I discovered a lot of police cars. Since they had a rather excited dog, I suspect a drugs raid. Sadly I didn't quite achieve 10 miles, but I did explore a bit.


----------



## mybike (27 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I get well frustrated with the new tech on cars. My bugbear at the moment is the auto/button handbrake on Mrs T's car. You have to put your foot on the brake pedal before it will release and there's often a delay. Absolutely infuriating 🤬
> 
> The auto engine off when stopping is also crap, 1 out of 3 times it won't start up again properly or quickly enough not to get beeped by impatient bell ends behind



Mine has stopped the auto engine off. I suspect the battery may need attention.


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 May 2021)

No work for me today, manual labour that includes steep and repetitive bending of the spine sometimes results in inflammation of ligaments. Lumbago stops play for today.


fossyant said:


> I've done it once and only once with milk, many years ago. The other not very nice one, is if transporting 'animals' - one of our old cats used to hate the car, and would either poop or wee. One time she 'weed' and it went on the rear seat. Took months and gallons of shampoo to remove the pong, and it was summer.


Vinegar is your friend for that mishap, its not a sodium bicarbonate wives tale*. I use it to get the all corrosive wee odour from the cats litter trays. The vinegar stink will be gone long before the all powerful cat wee.
*See internet, you would think sodium bicarbonate was a cure for cancer and fuel for intergalactic travel.
Edit to check on bicarb as cancer cure.
Well, well. https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-38650739


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Got told today that I need to manage my expectations better
> 
> I nearly said right back to him that he needs to have some expectations but I didn't


Wasn't that a book by Charles Dickens ?


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> I can remember Hector the dog, but he didn't drive.  He did have a house, perhaps it was Zsa Zsa who could hector the driver.


I'm pretty sure Hector did drive. I'm not pressing for a wager on this but I might skim my Hectors House archive and check for pedantry reasons.
Edit for on fire internet searching fingers.





Episode was Hector: Racing driver


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Wasn't that a book by Charles Dickens ?


Wasn't that "Reasonable Expectations"?


----------



## randynewmanscat (27 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Got told today that I need to manage my expectations better
> 
> I nearly said right back to him that he needs to have some expectations but I didn't


Next time you might.


----------



## pawl (27 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Because there are some things too evil even for supermarkets to stock...




I hope you don’t put Marmite in that category


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Next time you might.



They ain't worth it 

Mowed the rear lawn after tea tonight , i was trying to wait till June 1st as we were doing no mow may


----------



## pawl (27 May 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> As for talking/bleeping cars, I think all manufacturers should make a basic non-electric gadget car for those of us who don't want or need nannying! Maybe a car we can fix ourselves when it goes wrong?





No no no How Will I know how to switch the wipers and headlights on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2021)

All this talk of rhubarb reminds me that it should put this rhubarb shandy in the fridge.


----------



## Tribansman (27 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Nothing nicer than a slice of stale malt loaf wrapped around your teeth


Surely fresh is better? A bit stickier, granted, but malt loaf ain't supposed to do anything other than slither down your gullet.

It used to be what I always took on rides, but as im hopeless at portion control, i ended up eating half at a time 

While I often think brand stuff is overrated and supermarket own or cheaper brands just as good, like Warburton's for crumpets and Kellog's for corn flakes anything other than Soreen malt loaf just tastes wrong, mostly due to the much grainier/drier consistency. 

And just as some purists forbid cinnamon in a crumble, on no account should you butter malt loaf, that's just heathenic


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Wasn't that a book by Charles Dickens ?



It's the New Labour version: "Moderately well managed expectations"


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Surely fresh is better?
> And just as some purists forbid cinnamon in a crumble, on no account should you butter malt loaf, that's just heathenic


Yes fresh is better but this one was already opened 

Taste's ok with peanut butter


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Yes fresh is better but this one was already opened
> 
> Taste's ok with peanut butter



Honestly, first @Reynard with rhubarb and now you and your peanut butter, what is CC coming to?


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Honestly, first @Reynard with rhubarb and now you and your peanut butter, what is CC coming to?



In my defence, I'm actually not that keen on rhubarb. But it does go stunningly well in a crumble together with bananas


----------



## postman (27 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Wasn't that a book by Charles Dickens ?


That's a Great reply.


----------



## postman (27 May 2021)

Tomorrow I am taking control of a squadron of Spitfires.They come in a takeaway cardboard box.Going to down a couple watching the footie.


----------



## postman (27 May 2021)

Got an eye test tomorrow,I have requested an out of town store.So no bus journey no 
mass crowds in town,a nice little walk to Headingley,and a smaller store,I have turned down the last two requests from them.Due to covid.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2021)

Had a fabby supper of slow-cooked steak & kidney, triple-cooked chips, green beans and portobello mushrooms. 

I now have a nice


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2021)

*A local drug dealer was arrested on Thursday night. Strip searching the man, police found a large amount of crack down the back of his trousers.*

From The Northampton Chronicle 
sent in by Julia Allen


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2021)

I've started collecting pairs of shoes in my living room again. I'd made a special effort to keep them in the hall by the door which worked for a while but now they're back.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've started collecting pairs of shoes in my living room again. I'd made a special effort to keep them in the hall by the door which worked for a while but now they're back.


You've only one pair of feet!


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've started collecting pairs of shoes in my living room again. I'd made a special effort to keep them in the hall by the door which worked for a while but now they're back.



Watch out for shadows (or in this case shoes). They move when you're not looking.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've only one pair of feet!


But what's afoot with them?


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2021)

I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2021)

So nice Biggs o clock ride earlier today only 13 miles but cleared the grey Matter.

A light misting but warm enough . 
Halfway through my first cuppa


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2021)

Phew, thank goodness the site's back up. I was almost driven to doing something useful.

Coffee is the most immediate concern.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But what's afoot with them?


They're your feet!
What chance have I of knowing.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2021)

@Tribansman 
Salcey Forest Treetop Walk  Ride

Shhhhh.. Don't tell anyone 🤐


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @Tribansman
> Salcey Forest Treetop Walk  Ride
> 
> Shhhhh.. Don't tell anyone 🤐



Thought it was closed due to safety issues these days ? 


deptfordmarmoset said:


> Phew, thank goodness the site's back up. I was almost driven to doing something useful.



I was starting to get the shakes


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Thought it was closed due to safety issues these days ?


Well, it is now


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 May 2021)

Not sure how useful l spent cc downtime but our horses seemed very surprised to see me ! It's building up to be hot today currently 35c even my dogs wanted to come inside ....wimps


----------



## Tribansman (28 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @Tribansman
> Salcey Forest Treetop Walk  Ride
> 
> Shhhhh.. Don't tell anyone 🤐



Wow, what an atmospheric video, superb fun! You say it's closed now though?

Looks like a great amenity, Salcey Forest. Will take Mini T soon for a proper exploration


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2021)

pawl said:


> No no no How Will I know how to switch the wipers and headlights on.


That is a problem that I have with them and the headlights. Not sure if they are set to do it themselves or if they've forgotten what to do .


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2021)

Morning .
It is grey and has been raining here .
I've ordered a new track rod end for my wife's car . It is supposed to arrive Tuesday . I was going to tinker with it this morning but the rain has intervened.


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2021)

Had we ran out of httpp thingies ?


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Phew, thank goodness the site's back up. I was almost driven to doing something useful.
> 
> Coffee is the most immediate concern.


Get yer priorities right.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2021)

Overcast here, but no wind and mild. Off to the caravan for 9 days this afternoon, two bikes down there already. Boot is full of cycling kit and a wooden garden chair that needs assembling - might do it this evening with a beer or three. Wife's 50th next weekend, so just remembered to print off an e-voucher to chuck her down Velocity 2 zip wire - it's for two - might send my daughter.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Overcast here, but no wind and mild. Off to the caravan for 9 days this afternoon, two bikes down there already. Boot is full of cycling kit and a wooden garden chair that needs assembling - might do it this evening with a beer or three. Wife's 50th next weekend, so just remembered to print off an e-voucher to chuck her down Velocity 2 zip wire - it's for two - might send my daughter.


You're a brave man putting that in print !!


----------



## Tribansman (28 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Phew, thank goodness the site's back up. I was almost driven to doing something useful.
> 
> Coffee is the most immediate concern.


I used the time productively. Wrote myself up a business plan! I can summarise it as follows:

1. Authoritatively seize scalable human capital
2. Maximise equity invested e-markets
3. Assertively syndicate process-centric benefits
4. Leverage bricks-and-clicks expertise
5. Synergize holistic paradigms
6. Engage back end process improvements

Have a go yourselves ... Corporate bullsh1t generator


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2021)

I think that is a bleeding cheek!
Car tax due ! Haven't had much chance of using it !


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Wow, what an atmospheric video, superb fun! You say it's closed now though?
> 
> Looks like a great amenity, Salcey Forest. Will take Mini T soon for a proper exploration


Night riding is fun! How old is mini T?


----------



## mybike (28 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Watch out for shadows (or in this case shoes). They move when you're not looking.



Like Angels?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2021)

Somehow, while cyclechat was down, Microsoft's update for Windows sorted out a Bluetooth bug. I now get even more notifications than I need.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2021)

9C here earlier, with drizzle and showers at times.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> 9C here earlier, with drizzle and showers at times.


Tickling the lower twenties here, dry but overcast.


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2021)

Just been told that fish paste on toast is gross so my reply was I presume that you are doing your own lunch then


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just been told that fish paste on toast is gross so my reply was I presume that you are doing your own lunch then


How to win friends and influence people


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> How to win friends and influence people


...and get extra fish paste.


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> How to win friends and influence people


Do you really think I worry about either of those ?


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2021)

Still, overcast and warm here chez Casa Reynard.

I had a kitchen morning, putting some herbs I'd dried into jars, removing the sprouts from a bag of new potatoes (oops!), making a new batch of my secret spice mix for lebkuchen and speculoos and removing the pin bones from a side of salmon.

Also had a really interesting discussion with mum about the "What are we feeding our kids" documentary that I watched on the i-player last night. It was a really thought-provoking programme and well worth watching if you've got an hour to spare.

Anyways, I'm going to slope off for lunch in a minute. I has a hungry.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Do you really think I worry about either of those ?


Nope !!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 May 2021)

I’ve just washed my recumbent and it’s started a light rain shower. This isn’t really mundane news, me washing a bike. It might be on headlines at ten o’clock news , together with blue moons and flying pigs. But anyway bike all clean for now.


----------



## Tribansman (28 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Night riding is fun! How old is mini T?


Certainly is. He's 7, but pretty confident on his bike...


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2021)

Lovely lunch of a lox-and-schmear sandwich on home baked rye, a banana, a satsuma, some raspberries and two 

About to take the mower out and see to cutting some grass weeds.


----------



## pawl (28 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Somehow, while cyclechat was down, Microsoft's update for Windows sorted out a Bluetooth bug. I now get even more notifications than I need.





I normally have three Weatabix for breakfast while reading Mundane and Retirement threads Had six this morning while waiting for CCto come back Still hadn’t come back after So had to espresso Got impatient
Any one know how to get dried weetabix off my I pad screen


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2021)

Talk about timing. Finished doing what I wanted in the garden and the heavens opened.

That wasn't forecast. I want a refund!

Anyways, I now have a  and two chocolate finger biskits. And am watching the athletics from Doha.


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2021)

And the weekend starts


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Certainly is. He's 7, but pretty confident on his bike...


A perfect age for Salcey! Assuming things are open, there's a play area, café and not too bad a surface to ride on. You can still look at the treetop walk, just not walk up it, which is a shame.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2021)

Our road is blocked at the other end for maintenance. This has afforded much entertainment for Beautiful Daughter watching the roadworks, and the cars coming down the road discovering that having a SatNav does not mean they can ignore "dead end" signs...


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2021)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2021)

I think that our washing on the line should be thoroughly rinsed by now.
We've had showers on and off for most of today .


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> They ain't worth it


That much is true.


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I think that our washing on the line should be thoroughly rinsed by now.
> We've had showers on and off for most of today .


Gloat post: I put three washes on today and all are folded and dry. I made to take them down soon as dry to minimise bleaching from the strong sunshine.


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2021)

Both ours and next doors front lawns given a cut


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've only one pair of feet!


Tell that to Imelda Marcos.


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Both ours and next doors front lawns given a cut


I cut mine today. Next door bohemian types have elected to mow paths around their plot. 
I wished them luck with the biting fly population, all in vernacular English followed by chortling as I left them.


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 May 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I used the time productively. Wrote myself up a business plan! I can summarise it as follows:
> 
> 1. Authoritatively seize scalable human capital
> 2. Maximise equity invested e-markets
> ...


I used to meet with people who spoke such lingo* fluently. 
*Fluid word that can be spelt in different ways, often expressed on public forums with a row of asterisk.


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> What are we feeding our kids documentary


I remember the strange reaction by some parents to Jamie Olivers attempts to improve school dinners. 
Mums brought the foods they really wanted and handed them over at lunchtime. 
It was sad, none of the subtext for this was explored in the follow up programme. I guess at some of the reasons.


----------



## randynewmanscat (28 May 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’ve just washed my recumbent and it’s started a light rain shower. This isn’t really mundane news, me washing a bike. It might be on headlines at ten o’clock news , together with blue moons and flying pigs. But anyway bike all clean for now.


You will have a dazzle in your eye when you next call on its services King.


----------



## tyred (28 May 2021)

I couldn't find this thread and couldn't work out where it had gone. Discovered I had accidentally put it on ignore!


----------



## Jenkins (28 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Phew, thank goodness the site's back up. I was almost driven to doing something useful.


Sorry about that - I unplugged it to do the vacuuming.


----------



## Jenkins (28 May 2021)

Lovely couple of days off work - bit of bike fettling, bit of housework, got the grass cut, even went out for a bike ride in shorts for only the second time this year.

Just wondering how busy Felixstowe seafront will be this weekend if the weather is as good as promised - I may have to change the commuting route to avoid it in the afternoon.


----------



## tyred (28 May 2021)

I collected my Peugeot, now complete with nice new clutch.

Back to driving without a nanny computer to put stupid flashing lights and bleeps on if I set a box on the seat


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2021)

Fabby supper of baked salmon*, new potatoes with a garlic, dill & lemon butter, and a tomato & beetroot salad. And raspberries for afters. The world is a very good place right now. 

I baked half the side of salmon I picked up on YS in a parcel. The other half is in the fridge awaiting its coat of salt, pepper, sugar, dill and spices in the morning. (I forgot to bring the weights in from the utility room earlier and couldn't be arsed to go back out and get them.)


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I remember the strange reaction by some parents to Jamie Olivers attempts to improve school dinners.
> Mums brought the foods they really wanted and handed them over at lunchtime.
> It was sad, none of the subtext for this was explored in the follow up programme. I guess at some of the reasons.



There is some overlap with this documentary. One of the things that came out of it was that because junk food has been made to be so pleasurable (!) to eat, it acts on the same part of the brain that reacts to addictive substances such as alcohol and cigarettes etc. So the more you eat it, the more you want to eat it. I found that quite sobering, I must admit.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2021)

The mouthful of porage I just ate was a tad hotter than I was expecting 🔥


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The mouthful of porage I just ate was a tad hotter than I was expecting 🔥


Breakfast a tad later than you were expecting?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2021)

Supper.. 👍🏼


----------



## tyred (28 May 2021)

P'raps it's time I went to bed.😴


----------



## DCLane (28 May 2021)

Went to Scunthorpe for track racing. It rained just before the warm-up and no amount of attempts would dry the track.

Kona Paddy Wagon arrived, chipped due to poor packing. I've put it together.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 May 2021)

I was about to say nunnight, then a box of chocolate brownies appeared, so watching todays Giro and rather enjoying a glass of red with said sugary nibbles. Also got a box of cornflake clusters available, so maybe up until sunday


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 May 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I was about to say nunnight, then a box of chocolate brownies appeared, so watching todays Giro and rather enjoying a glass of red with said sugary nibbles. Also got a box of cornflake clusters available, so maybe up until sunday



A bit of midnight feasting?


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2021)

Well I am going out for a few miles


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 May 2021)

Yet another trip to the vets this morning with the dog. I’m beginning to think I should just move in.


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2021)

Morning from Gronant in North Wales. Time for a quick spin before my daughter get's up - wife on way down to the van this morning. Overcast, warm and no wind - no wind, wow on the coast.


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2021)

Nice morning outside the sun's trying hard to make an appearance. 
The front lawn looks better after last night's trim .
First cuppa drank


----------



## pawl (29 May 2021)

Send it my way It’s a it nippy and cloudy 🌥 here


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 May 2021)

Sunny and not too windy at last. Tinybug wants to go on a bike ride.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2021)

Morning.
I got out early this morning to go and take pictures of a 125 special painted up like the old Blue Pullman . I set off at 7.20 . There wasn't much traffic about and I arrived at the railway bridge a bit early . It was interesting watching the wildlife whilst waiting for the train . I spotted 15 Bunnie Wunnie's , 3 Magpies, 3 white robes and 3 other types of dove .
I saw the train but it went down the Westbury line, I was on the main London to Bristol line . The train looked quite pretty in the blue and white colour scheme .


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2021)

tyred said:


> I couldn't find this thread and couldn't work out where it had gone. Discovered I had accidentally put it on ignore!


It is quite easy as a few of us have found out .
I blame it on dancing pages and touch screen.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2021)

On my ride this morning I spotted some fly tipping. I stopped to have a look . I was going to bring some back but the plastic carrier bag but the handle broke . I did however find an envelope with an address on it !


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Morning from Gronant in North Wales. Time for a qick spin before my daughter get's up - wife on way down to the van this morning. Overcast, warm and no wind - no wind, wow on the coast.


Mornin'. Have they started the new housing at Nant y Gro yet? Its been on the cards for 5 years I think?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2021)

After almost a year of doing nose and throat swabs for the ONS Covid survey, they've just written me asking me to do blood tests as well. I'm not sure how easy I'm going to find getting my own blood samples out of my fingers. If I ever have a bleed my first reaction is to stop it but going in the opposite direction - from no bleed to starting one - might prove a bit harder. I don't suppose it's any worse than the kind of thing some diabetics have to do as a matter of course.

Oh well, I'll give it a try. If it goes smoothly, that's me awash in gift vouchers until April 2022!

Oh, and I'm drinking a particularly strong coffee.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is quite easy as a few of us have found out .
> I blame it on dancing pages and touch screen.


Yep, I've done it myself. I blame a faulty phone-finger interface.


----------



## mybike (29 May 2021)

pawl said:


> I normally have three Weatabix for breakfast while reading Mundane and Retirement threads Had six this morning while waiting for CCto come back Still hadn’t come back after So had to espresso Got impatient
> Any one know how to get dried weetabix off my I pad screen



Take saucepan, fill it with water, add a drop of vinegar and bring to the boil. When it is at a rolling boil, drop the ipad from precisely 5 7/16" inches* into the saucepan. It will solve all your problems with weetabix on the screen.

*Of course, if you are out by 1/64" this solution will not work.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2021)

Gardening done. Coffee x 2 drinked. Shower showered. 
Nearly time to take MrsPete out for a birthday lunch 💐


----------



## Jenkins (29 May 2021)

Over 5 hours of sitting around drinking coffee & eating biscuits while earning money completed. Lovely sunny day out there as I can tell by the number of people heading to and from the touristy bit up the road from the office.


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2021)

Quick hour on bike done, showered, lawn cut, wooden swing chair built, bike washed and bike kit washed. Time to sit down.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Over 5 hours of sitting around drinking coffee & eating biscuits while earning money completed. Lovely sunny day out there as I can tell by the number of people heading to and from the touristy bit up the road from the office.


I have rather the same sort of thing I do for so-called work, sit around eating biscuits and drinking tea while watching many cameras of the site where I am assigned, and monitoring the weather channel. Being sat next to a VHF radio I only seem to be able to operate or understand probably completes the whole set up (it's analog technology).


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2021)

I am supposed to be driving a bus, but Covid 19-21 has done for that right now.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2021)

Warm, still and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Had a bit of a kitchen morning. I got the half side of salmon coated in its dry rub / cure, and that's now in the fridge under some fairly hefty weights. Sorted out the almost a kilo of tuna steaks. The girls had to do quality control on them - and they passed with flying colours. Two are marinating in some chilli and lemon waiting to be pan-fried tonight, four have been steamed and one, plus the trimmings have been put aside for the girls.

Also have put my cool weather cycling kit in the laundry. I don't think I'm going to need it overly much now that the weather seems to have turned. I've dug out my MTB shorts, a long-sleeved base layer and a short-sleeved jersey. Which does mean I have to do some, erm, maintenance on my pins. 

Just had a very lovely lunch of avocado, prawns and bread & butter, plus a banana, a satsuma and two 

I am waiting for that to tamp down a bit, then I'm off for a bicycular bimble.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sunny and not too windy at last. Tinybug wants to go on a bike ride.



We went...







She's getting faster.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2021)

And now I'm going for a


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Yet another trip to the vets this morning with the dog. I’m beginning to think I should just move in.


Vets visited. Back there on Thursday 🙄


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2021)

My ride with the g-kids just got cancelled because the oldest one's toes just got stood on by a horse. Apparently it was one of her pedalling feet.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> You will have a dazzle in your eye when you next call on its services King.


I reply to my own post to express disappointment in my ability to check what the idiot predictive in my phone has chosen as my intended spelling. Beg your pardon King the Merciless.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

A friend who served within Unprofor told me that civil wars get started by simple things like conveniently forgetting to return that borrowed lawn mower. 
My neighbour had the use of a 128GB USB stick, a can of easy start and a 5M 1/2 ton rated ratchet strap. 
USB stick loaned to copy my own photos of his wedding, easy start loaned in the winter, I told him where to buy a can for €11. Ratchet strap yesterday for a dechetterie trip, just hang it on my gate when your done I told him. 
I needed the easy start to fire up a recalcitrant motor so I called and asked. 
Now I may be forgiven for thinking that I am oversensitive but I am certain I detected just a little bit of "why are you bothering me for a poxy can of solvent". That or he realised I have a good memory and adding to his worldly possessions by "borrowing" was not going to bear fruit with me. 
Small rant over.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My ride with the g-kids just got cancelled because the oldest one's toes just got stood on by a horse. Apparently it was one of her pedalling feet.


How many feet does she have?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I reply to my own post to express disappointment in my ability to check what the idiot predictive in my phone has chosen as my intended spelling. Beg your pardon King the Merciless.


The other day I asked my daughter how far she was from Swanley. Predictive text changed that to "how far are you from swanky?" Of course, I spotted it and retyped it. But the spelling gremlin hadn't finished and changed it to "how far are you from Stanley?”


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> After almost a year of doing nose and throat swabs for the ONS Covid survey, they've just written me asking me to do blood tests as well. I'm not sure how easy I'm going to find getting my own blood samples out of my fingers. If I ever have a bleed my first reaction is to stop it but going in the opposite direction - from no bleed to starting one - might prove a bit harder. I don't suppose it's any worse than the kind of thing some diabetics have to do as a matter of course.
> 
> Oh well, I'll give it a try. If it goes smoothly, that's me awash in gift vouchers until April 2022!
> 
> Oh, and I'm drinking a particularly strong coffee.


It's dead easy, I don't know what they use now but I used a little one usestabber that came in sterile packing. 
I'm up there for not wanting to see my own blood but it hardly hurts in the ball of the finger.


----------



## dave r (29 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The other day I asked my daughter how far she was from Swanley. Predictive text changed that to "how far are you from swanky?" Of course, I spotted it and retyped it. But the spelling gremlin hadn't finished and changed it to "how far are you from Stanley?”



I've got the predictive text turned off, but occasionally it still tries to second guess what I'm typing.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> There is some overlap with this documentary. One of the things that came out of it was that because junk food has been made to be so pleasurable (!) to eat, it acts on the same part of the brain that reacts to addictive substances such as alcohol and cigarettes etc. So the more you eat it, the more you want to eat it. I found that quite sobering, I must admit.


My only experience of this effect is with sour cola sweets, the ones frosted in sugar laced with citric acid. 
A few days ago I bought a bag, 200g I think. 
On the 20 minute drive back I had eaten quite a few. I left them in the car but later after my dinner I sought them out. 
The empty bag was in the bin before I turned in for the night.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Yet another trip to the vets this morning with the dog. I’m beginning to think I should just move in.


I trust he already gets greetings cards from your hounds insurers or has your bank account details on file.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Quick hour on bike done, showered, lawn cut, wooden swing chair built, bike washed and bike kit washed. Time to sit down.


Stalwart effort.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The other day I asked my daughter how far she was from Swanley. Predictive text changed that to "how far are you from swanky?" Of course, I spotted it and retyped it. But the spelling gremlin hadn't finished and changed it to "how far are you from Stanley?”


Sometimes I have cause to type the word bush and right there is when my phone called me a liar by me not having to go back and remove the capital B. 
My use of the word bush is not to do with some dealer client relationship its merely what I have a few of, in my garden as it were.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2021)

Well, that didn't *quite* go to plan...

After negotiating a particularly nasty dip-and-bump, my saddle clamp suddenly developed a mind of its own in the nose-up-and-down department. Since I'm unlikely to find a pair of 13mm spanners in the middle of Fodder Fen, I had no choice but to keep going. It gradually got worse, to the point I had to finish the last four miles of my ride with one hand on the nose of the saddle to keep the thing level-ish.

My poor lady bits are rather thoroughly mashed. Although oddly, my bum doesn't hurt.

Also, one of my grips came loose, but that was a minor irritation in the scheme of things.

Still, twelve miles on a bike (Max the MTB) in the lovely sunshine. There's a lot of things worse than that.  I now have a  and two chocolate chip biskits.


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2021)

Been a glorious day weather wise here and not bad overhaul 

I think the 5 am start is catching up with me know


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Been a glorious day weather wise here and not bad overhaul
> 
> I think the 5 am start is catching up with me know


Biggs I feel slightly less inadequate at your admission of early start fatigue. 
There has only ever been one 5 o'clock in any day I lived apart from when I had no yet gone to bed.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2021)

Those are cat-show-o'clock starts, @randynewmanscat 

Anyways, speaking of cats, it's time to go feed the terrible twosome, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Biggs I feel slightly less inadequate at your admission of early start fatigue.
> There has only ever been one 5 o'clock in any day I lived apart from when I had no yet gone to bed.



It's the best time of the day to get some miles done


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Stalwart effort.



Went to the pub after that for a couple with my Mrs, daughter and dad.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It's the best time of the day to get some miles done


Biggs the worst part is that I know this to be truth, its not the traffic for me, there isn't any. Its the time of day, the most beautiful time of day and not scorching in summer.
It is a wistful fantasy for me, I don't hate the early morning, I'm just not about to enjoy it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I trust he already gets greetings cards from your hounds insurers or has your bank account details on file.


In 15 years, he’s never needed insurance. He’s making up for that now. I think what upsets me most is due to the number of times I have been to the vets in the last 8 weeks, they no longer ask for my name at the desk. They know me by sight. That is not good.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> In 15 years, he’s never needed insurance. He’s making up for that now. I think what upsets me most is due to the number of times I have been to the vets in the last 8 weeks, they no longer ask for my name at the desk. They know me by sight. That is not good.


He is 15, you will be on first name terms before you know it and I mean no humour by that.


----------



## Ripple (29 May 2021)

One of those days when I feel lonely.


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2021)

Ripple said:


> One of those days when I feel lonely.


Hey no need to feel lonely cycle chats here for you


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2021)

I was wondering how long JK Rowling would take to write one of her Harry Potter books if she had to deal with unpredictable text ?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2021)

Back from the Banger & Rod Racing 🏁 

Birthday cake eaten and coffee drinked.. 👍🏼


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2021)

We all had tuna for supper.

The girls had theirs raw.

Muggins had hers grilled with a dab of garlic butter, home made potato salad with capers and onion, plus a beetroot & tomato salad. I am royally stuffed.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Back from the Banger & Rod Racing 🏁
> 
> Birthday cake eaten and coffee drinked.. 👍🏼



Sounds like a fun evening


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2021)

It's certainly been a fun day! 😊


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Back from the Banger & Rod Racing 🏁


The rod racing I remember attending was sober for most of the drivers, mostly all of them. The banger racing not so, the local scrap baron and champion chemical attack strength farter used to pilot vehicles in a very inebriated state. 
His heavy drinking driving enthusiast pals used to attend the same meetings, it was carnage.


----------



## Jenkins (29 May 2021)

I have a booking for Felixstowe recycling centre at 11:30 on Sunday to dispose of the grass clippings from Friday's cut.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> The rod racing I remember attending was sober for most of the drivers, mostly all of them. The banger racing not so, the local scrap baron and champion chemical attack strength farter used to pilot vehicles in a very inebriated state.
> His heavy drinking driving enthusiast pals used to attend the same meetings, it was carnage.


I think the marshals keep an eye out for any such shenanigans.. 
When I used to wave the flags at some of the Kent banger racing meets,some of the drivers were definitely not 'road legal'


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I think the marshals keep an eye out for any such shenanigans..
> When I used to wave the flags at some of the Kent banger racing meets,some of the drivers were definitely not 'road legal'


The 70's was the best, unless you were someone's mum who knew her son was short of a wish for life.
Edit for gender stupidity


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering how long JK Rowling would take to write one of her Harry Potter books if she had to deal with unpredictable text ?


Hurry Patter, surely!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I think the marshals keep an eye out for any such shenanigans..
> When I used to wave the flags at some of the Kent banger racing meets,some of the drivers were definitely not 'road legal'


Pre-anaesthetised?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> The 70's was the best, unless you were someone's mum who knew her son was short of a wish for life.
> Edit for gender stupidity


I Marshalled at Plucks Gutter & Coombe Valley early '70s. I don't think we lost anyone


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2021)

I have a nice 

No MOTD, but it *is* that time of night...


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2021)

Security patrol in the caravan bedroom. Three bikes in there.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Security patrol in the caravan bedroom. Three bikes in there.
> View attachment 591208
> 
> 
> View attachment 591209



Mine keep an eye on my bikes too


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Security patrol in the caravan bedroom. Three bikes in there.
> View attachment 591208
> 
> 
> View attachment 591209


Cateye lights and computer?


----------



## DCLane (29 May 2021)

Been a busy day; club ride with only 4 this morning followed by a conversation with club-mate Brian Robinson later. He's getting on and I don't get to chat to him very often. I've always got time for him and his thoughts on the current Giro were interesting, although it's the only grand tour he didn't ride.

Cut the grass, and next-door's shared front. Brown (garden) bin's being collected Monday and we're off racing and to my parent's - not seen them since last year - afterwards.

Then played with the Kona Paddy Wagon that arrived yesterday with bits on from my parts store to get it 'grasstrack-racing ready', plus the Dawes Kingpin build and then some work on my son's race bike for his race tomorrow. Details and photos on the https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-have-you-fettled-today.87079 thread tomorrow as it's dark.

Now doing some external examining: one university today, the other much bigger one tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> Been a busy day; club ride with only 4 this morning followed by a conversation with club-mate Brian Robinson later. He's getting on and I don't get to chat to him very often. I've always got time for him and his thoughts on the current Giro were interesting, although it's the only grand tour he didn't ride.
> 
> Cut the grass, and next-door's shared front. *Brown (garden) bin's being collected Monday *and we're off racing and to my parent's - not seen them since last year - afterwards.
> 
> ...


They collect on a Bank Holiday?


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mine keep an eye on my bikes too



Or are they cat burglars ? These two have 'masks' on their faces !


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Or are they cat burglars ? These two have 'masks' on their faces !



True...


----------



## DCLane (29 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> They collect on a Bank Holiday?



Yes, they get a week at Christmas/New Year, that's all.

Oh, and the side gate's now locked again as someone went down there this week at night. Just a bit of additional security on top of the locks / shielded doors / alarm / bike locks / guard cat to keep the bikes safe.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2021)

DCLane said:


> Yes, they get a week at Christmas/New Year, that's all.
> 
> Oh, and the side gate's now locked again as someone went down there this week at night. Just a bit of additional security on top of the locks / shielded doors / alarm / bike locks / guard cat to keep the bikes safe.


They move them back a day, when there's a Bank Holiday Monday, round here.

Possibly Friday now, not Wednesday.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2021)

Ours get moved a day forward, so Wednesday not Tuesday next week.


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ours get moved a day forward, so Wednesday not Tuesday next week.


That'd be moving it back not forwards. Forwards would mean Monday.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> That'd be moving it back not forwards. Forwards would mean Monday.



Brain fart.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2021)

Anyways, I'm needing of a soak in a hot bath after the earlier saddle-induced shenanigans.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I'm needing of a soak in a hot bath after the earlier saddle-induced shenanigans.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi

Try some earplugs


----------



## Kempstonian (30 May 2021)

One for the bird lovers...



I wish the magpies we get here were as friendly!


----------



## raleighnut (30 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, that didn't *quite* go to plan...
> 
> After negotiating a particularly nasty dip-and-bump, my saddle clamp suddenly developed a mind of its own in the nose-up-and-down department. Since I'm unlikely to find a pair of 13mm spanners in the middle of Fodder Fen, I had no choice but to keep going. It gradually got worse, to the point I had to finish the last four miles of my ride with one hand on the nose of the saddle to keep the thing level-ish.
> 
> ...


The 'best' thing to affix Grips with is Hairspray,make sure they're clean and dry then a quick squirt up em acts as a lubricant to slide them on then an adhesive when it dries............................as for the 'lady bits' I'm too far away to offer to 'kiss em better'


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2021)

Bit late going out this morning 
Been waiting for the mist to clear


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2021)

Good morning. Time for a quiet cuppa before Beautiful Daughter explodes out of bed...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 May 2021)

No ride this morning, going for a run instead as short on time. Got a wedding to go to (not mine, I don’t think my wife would approve…).


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Time for a quiet cuppa before Beautiful Daughter explodes out of bed...



She has now exploded. We are making toast and will shortly be watching the cycle touring video of her choice.


----------



## PaulB (30 May 2021)

My mobile phone needs charging before I go out for a ride.


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, that didn't *quite* go to plan...
> 
> After negotiating a particularly nasty dip-and-bump, my saddle clamp suddenly developed a mind of its own in the nose-up-and-down department. Since I'm unlikely to find a pair of 13mm spanners in the middle of Fodder Fen, I had no choice but to keep going. It gradually got worse, to the point I had to finish the last four miles of my ride with one hand on the nose of the saddle to keep the thing level-ish.
> 
> ...


It is a right pain when they do that !


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2021)

Morning.
Nice and sunny here.
Our lodger seems to have been in in the night and eaten his biscuits. He didn't come in when I whistled this morning so I don't know if he has eaten the bit of food that I put down for him .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2021)

Apparently today is the start of National Bike Week and also Evans' centenary, and if I cycle over Blackfriar's Bridge today I'm entitled to a free coffee and a birthday cupcake. First though, the sun needs to win its tussle with a fairly thick blanket of cloud.


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2021)

Ooh! It looks like there is a bank of misty cloud moving up from the South to spoil my sunny day !


----------



## dave r (30 May 2021)

PaulB said:


> My mobile phone needs charging before I go out for a ride.



Thank you for reminding me, my tablet needs charging.


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2021)

dave r said:


> Thank you for reminding me, my tablet needs charging.


Thank you for reminding me . My other tablet needs taking !


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2021)

We've now watched 20 minutes of cycle touring video, and Tinybug wants to explore the world by bike, starting with the playground in the next town.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2021)

There's a blue tit snacking on the fat balls and the green finch's are flitting around the sunflower hearts. 

Tea is being drinked. 🍵


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2021)

I might crawl underneath my wife's car this morning and apply some heat to the track rod end so that I can remove it . I've separated the ball end bit, it's the bit going to the steering rack which is tight .
I'm feeling a bit tired and weak after yesterday's ride . Too much excitement from the past couple of cycle rides I suppose .


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2021)

Grey and overcast here but at least the mist has gone .
Nice gentle 25 miles earlier. 
Looks like there is a Supercar show at Sywell aerodrome . 
First cuppa drank


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2021)

I'm about to wash the car. 


Coffee break first, though 👍🏼


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2021)

Does anyone on here know the laws about motorbikes - the ones with very small engines that make lots of high pitched noises?

The lad next door has one of those. I do not think he is too noisy, but someone further down the street has started to get upset about the noise, especially when it "backfires". Back firing means that a spark plug needs replacing, does it? 

I gather he is trying to get a new spark plug, but they are stuck in containers somewhere. It is illegal to have a bike that backfires? As I say, I am not bothered by the noise. He does not rev it up loudly. I intend to stay out of any argument, though I nearly accidentally got involved, but that is another story.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 May 2021)

Run ran, shower had. Wedding still to go to. Apparently, I can't get out of it. Fortunately and thanks to restrictions, it'll be over by mid-afternoon. Wonder if I can get a bike ride in at the end of the day? Hmmmm....


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2021)

Time to do something


----------



## PeteXXX (30 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone on here know the laws about motorbikes - the ones with very small engines that make lots of high pitched noises?
> 
> The lad next door has one of those. I do not think he is too noisy, but someone further down the street has started to get upset about the noise, especially when it "backfires". Back firing means that a spark plug needs replacing, does it?
> 
> I gather he is trying to get a new spark plug, but they are stuck in containers somewhere. It is illegal to have a bike that backfires? As I say, I am not bothered by the noise. He does not rev it up loudly. I intend to stay out of any argument, though I nearly accidentally got involved, but that is another story.


As long as it is the correct exhaust system, and MOT'd, it's probably legal. They do tend to make a noise like a herd of mosquitoes on amphetamines, though, don't they!?

No idea re sark plugs and backfiring, though..


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2021)

Better give the full suspension a thorough clean. Only got a splash of soapy water after Llandegla the other week


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2021)

The backfires could be from the fouled spark plug, bad wires, problems in the ignition system, like a bad coil, or the fuel being too rich, like with a poorly set carburetor. Among other things a bit too numerous to mention.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2021)

2C here today. Heating up, though.


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2021)

From what @PeteXXX and @Gravity Aided say, it seems the noise may be a nuisance but not illegal. 

The man in the house opposite me has got one of those ginormous powerful motorbikes, but it makes a sort of low rumbling noise at slow speed. As to the noise of those small-engine "scooters" - I am not familiar with a herd of mosquitos, but I know what you mean. 

I think his mother would prefer him to have a car, and that will solve the problem.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2021)

Herd of mosquitos. From the web. If I had seen that near me, I would be busy packing and moving now.


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> From what @PeteXXX and @Gravity Aided say, it seems the noise may be a nuisance but not illegal.
> 
> The man in the house opposite me has got one of those ginormous powerful motorbikes, but it makes a sort of low rumbling noise at slow speed. As to the noise of those small-engine "scooters" - I am not familiar with a herd of mosquitos, but I know what you mean.
> 
> I think his mother would prefer him to have a car, and that will solve the problem.


At one time a motorbike could be crushed if it was thought to be too noisy .
Could be bad fuel or timing problems .


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2021)

Speicher said:


> From what @PeteXXX and @Gravity Aided say, it seems the noise may be a nuisance but not illegal.
> 
> The man in the house opposite me has got one of those ginormous powerful motorbikes, but it makes a sort of low rumbling noise at slow speed. As to the noise of those small-engine "scooters" - I am not familiar with a herd of mosquitos, but I know what you mean.
> 
> I think his mother would prefer him to have a car, and that will solve the problem.


He could get a loud car !


----------



## mybike (30 May 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> In 15 years, he’s never needed insurance. He’s making up for that now. I think what upsets me most is due to the number of times I have been to the vets in the last 8 weeks, they no longer ask for my name at the desk. They know me by sight. That is not good.



My DiL has had the same experience of late, trouble is, Tom's not good at taking it easy & watching his diet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time to do something



Well? Have you done it yet?


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well? Have you done it yet?


Oh yes been to do some odd jobs for my elderly parents . 
Then cut our two lawns along with next doors front lawn , been for a walk next job is to re pot our tomato plants .


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2021)

Warm, breezy and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I had another kitchen morning, although this one took longer than I had planned for. Bottom line is, the slab of pork belly I acquired on sticker last week was that much bigger than I thought it was. So there's little me, trying to wrestle two and a half kilos of pork belly into submission.

We got there eventually. A kilo of it is in the crock pot slowly being turned into Rillettes de Mans (aka confit de porc) while the rest has been transformed into porchetta and will be ready to hit the oven about 6pm. 

I've had my lunch - cheese & coleslaw sandwich, a banana, a satsuma and two  - and now I'm just chilling before I go and bash some potatoes and beans.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> The 'best' thing to affix Grips with is Hairspray,make sure they're clean and dry then a quick squirt up em acts as a lubricant to slide them on then an adhesive when it dries............................as for the 'lady bits' I'm too far away to offer to 'kiss em better'



They're Ergon GP2 grips that lock on with a bolt. When I looked at it later, I noticed I hadn't got the thing on all the way when I originally fitted them, so the bolt was on the edge of the bar. I had to actually move the shifter 5mm inboard to sort the problem.  Put that one down to operator error.

As for the lady bits - it's the thought that counts!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Warm, breezy and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I had another kitchen morning, although this one took longer than I had planned for. Bottom line is, the slab of pork belly I acquired on sticker last week was that much bigger than I thought it was. So there's little me, trying to wrestle two and a half kilos of pork belly into submission.
> 
> ...


Wrestling pork, bashing veg, this all sounds very violent for a Sunday dinner! Are you sure it's not a conflict de porc?


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wrestling pork, bashing veg, this all sounds very violent for a Sunday dinner! Are you sure it's not a conflict de porc?



Well, knives, peelers and zesters are all involved, so...


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2021)

We had Damsel flies flying round our pond this afternoon .
This afternoon just as I was about to tap on this tablet I heard a this on our window. I went outside to see what it was and found a Sparrow on the path . I picked it up and put it in our hedge . I think it recovered and flew off later.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2021)

Anyways, I have a  and two chocolate biskits.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We had Damsel flies flying round our pond this afternoon .
> This afternoon just as I was about to tap on this tablet I heard a this on our window. I went outside to see what it was and found a Sparrow on the path . I picked it up and put it in our hedge . I think it recovered and flew off later.


I had one this winter fly into the side of the building where I work. He lay on the ground, on his back, for a few minutes. About 15 minutes later, he flipped over and lay on his belly. Then he took off and flew away. Just needed a hard reboot.


----------



## Jenkins (30 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I have a booking for Felixstowe recycling centre at 11:30 on Sunday to dispose of the grass clippings from Friday's cut.


And that's about as exciting as my day has been so far, unless you count putting out the recycling bin ready for tomorrow. In the 4.5 hours that I've been at work, all I've done has been swapping between the YouTube streams from Brands Hatch & Donington Park on the work's PC and the Indy 500 on the phone.

Still another 3.5 hours to go, then an early start tomorrow as I'm off to Donington Park to watch racing in person.


----------



## Jenkins (30 May 2021)

It's been a bright & sunny day here with plenty of day trippers blocking the roads. You know it's going to be busy when the pay & display car parks are being used in the morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2021)

Well, the coffee and cupcakes weren't, so that was a disappointment. That's the trouble with pop-up baristas, they tend to pop off as easily as they pop up. Anyhow, I went round Regents Park instead. It appears that serious cyclists go round anticlockwise. I went clockwise. Nice to get a ride in with shorts and SPD sandals but I did get cold cycling into a toe-wind on the way back.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2021)

Bother, I totally forgot about the Indy 500... It's prolly finished by now I reckon.

Anyways, food calls!


----------



## Jenkins (30 May 2021)

Reynard said:


> Bother, I totally forgot about the Indy 500... *It's prolly finished by now I reckon* .
> 
> Anyways, food calls!


About an hour ago - don't think Sky show it on catch-up either. I think a quick raid of the office biscuit tin is called for, especially as I provided the contents last week. Chocolate digestive (dark), custard cream, oat knobbly or one (or more) of each?


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> About an hour ago - *don't think Sky show it on catch-up either*. I think a quick raid of the office biscuit tin is called for, especially as I provided the contents last week. Chocolate digestive (dark), custard cream, oat knobbly or one (or more) of each?


Highlights 9pm on Tuesday, channel 406.


----------



## DCLane (30 May 2021)

Warm day watching racing at Doncaster and then to my parents for the first time in 6 months.

Observations from racing were that 60 riders on a tight crit course is _probably_ asking too much, and that some need to corner better   
A major crash in the 4th's, 5 crashes in my son's 3/4 race plus others. He's at the front in green shoes, that was until he got caught behind the first crash.


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> About an hour ago - don't think Sky show it on catch-up either. I think a quick raid of the office biscuit tin is called for, especially as I provided the contents last week. Chocolate digestive (dark), custard cream, oat knobbly or one (or more) of each?



Chocolate suggestive, and a custard creams for me please.


----------



## tyred (30 May 2021)

Fitted some bar ends to my Brompton and took it for a sixty mile test ride.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2021)

I am rather full of porchetta, roasties and a mix of green and yellow beans.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2021)

Anyways, time for a


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2021)

Today is now Yesterday, 
Tomorrow is now Today,
Tomorrow has yet to arrive.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2021)

classic33 said:


> Today is now Yesterday,
> Tomorrow is now Today,
> Tomorrow has yet to arrive.



Eh, whatever day it is, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2021)

Well for me it's today and it's a bank holiday so I am going out for a few more miles


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2021)

Morning.
It's grey here !


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2021)

I'm not sure what the weather is like, yet. 
🛏


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2021)

Bright, sunny & warm. Is this allowed on a bank holiday?

Coffee done & dusted, off to Donington in about 15 minutes.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Bright, sunny & warm. Is this allowed on a bank holiday?
> 
> Coffee done & dusted, off to Donington in about 15 minutes.


Don't forget the sunblock!! ☀ ☀ ☀


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2021)

Grey here, so far.. BBQ at No1 daughter's place this afternoon followed by a bike ride with my grandson at his request


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2021)

My wife just read out a list of lame excuses given by the head of our ambulance service as to why they are moving to new premises. 
"People in the town feel the need to see the ambulances based locally and not where they are on the outskirts of town ".
I can remember them being there when I was at secondary school in the 60's. I'm sure people in the town will love to hear the sirens going off!
"The ambulances will move to new purpose built buildings ".
That will mean that they won't get as much money from selling theirs off for housing development !
Their present location is an ambulance station only so they don't have to cope with industrial traffic entering or leaving the premises. Where they will be heading to will be slap bang in the commercial part of the town . Just ideal ! 

Do they think people fall for this carp !


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2021)

Well first cuppa drank
Birds have been fed 
And I had great 33 mile ride earlier


----------



## woodbutchmaster (31 May 2021)

Two events have occurred so far today ....the first being that l have just finished mowing the grass under the five walnut trees in the garden Secondly l find l have just been charged €75 by Pay Pal, apparently it is their commission for redistributing my funds held in their account on my behalf. I have gone off PayPal !
Apparently there is a public (bank) holiday in the UK today , obviously the news hasn't filtered through to the PayPal organisation


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2021)

We now have sunshine. The clouds have been packed away for the day.


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Don't forget the sunblock!! ☀ ☀ ☀


Not been needed yet - surprisingly cool & cloudy at the circuit, although the sun is just starting to break through. Factor 30 P20 is in my bag ready 👍.


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 May 2021)

Positively summery out there! Those brassic winter rides through very quiet streets seem an age ago.
Still wish a few of those grockles in Chester would learn how to drive though


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Not been needed yet - surprisingly cool & cloudy at the circuit, although the sun is just starting to break through. Factor 30 P20 is in my bag ready 👍.


+1 for P20 👍🏼


----------



## rockyroller (31 May 2021)

yesterday was the 1st day at my part time side job at the big box home improvement store, where we could be maskless. wow that was weird. sure hope the vaccines work! hehe


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yesterday was the 1st day at my part time side job at the big box home improvement store, where we could be maskless. wow that was weird. sure hope the vaccines work! hehe


So you are part of the research team ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2021)

I have cut the lawns on my riding mower, as I got it all ship shape and Bristol fashion over the last couple of days. This mower was bought partly with cycling in mind, as it takes about 20-30 minutes to cut the whole of Gravity Gulch, and I am not so worn out I cannot ride, as is the case with the electric walk-behind. Tires pumped, battery charged and conditioned, belts and engine checked, fuel bought. I have to do this over a holiday, or get the small engine mechanic to do it all. But some nice cool weather without rain made it quite easy for me to do it this year. While I was raking the grass up, robins assisted me, working only about 20 feet from me removing insects. Our robins are different from yours, larger, and more like a thrush, only grey, and with an orange breast.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2021)

I have started something, as all my neighbors are now starting to cut their lawns.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2021)

Well timed, rain is crossing the Mississippi River and headed my way.


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have started something, as all my neighbors are now starting to cut their lawns.


No doubt 'encouraged' by their Wives " Ere 'Joe' up the road has cut his grass so stop drinking Beer and get your lazy butt of the couch and do ours"


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> No doubt 'encouraged' by their Wives " Ere 'Joe' up the road has cut his grass so stop drinking Beer and get your lazy butt of the couch and do ours"


And they'll soon be getting slightly damp.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2021)

raleighnut said:


> No doubt 'encouraged' by their Wives " Ere 'Joe' up the road has cut his grass so stop drinking Beer and get your lazy butt of the couch and do ours"


I am sure that was the case with my next door neighbor, his wife had no sooner left for work than I heard him starting his riding mower. Using a cane , and being over sixty may not help matters, either. And then there's the whole "Old William can ride a bike and work in the co-op on the weekends, you should get some exercise as well" issue.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2021)

By the way, my mower has a holder for beer, or, in my case, soda. Been dry for many years for medical reasons.


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have cut the lawns on my riding mower, as I got it all ship shape and Bristol fashion over the last couple of days. This mower was bought partly with cycling in mind, as it takes about 20-30 minutes to cut the whole of Gravity Gulch, and I am not so worn out I cannot ride, as is the case with the electric walk-behind. Tires pumped, battery charged and conditioned, belts and engine checked, fuel bought. I have to do this over a holiday, or get the small engine mechanic to do it all. But some nice cool weather without rain made it quite easy for me to do it this year. While I was raking the grass up, robins assisted me, working only about 20 feet from me removing insects. Our robins are different from yours, larger, and more like a thrush, only grey, and with an orange breast.


Crumbs ! You've got a big mower !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> While I was raking the grass up, robins assisted me, working only about 20 feet from me removing insects. Our robins are different from yours, larger, and more like a thrush, only grey, and with an orange breast.


Yes, a different species but our robins are also known for tailing gardeners to see what the gardener might have turned up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Crumbs ! You've got a big mower !


Ariens 12/32, 32" Blade. Formerly 12 horsepower but upgraded to 16 horsepower, as many Briggs and Stratton engines have the same base bolt patterns.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2021)

Older mower, low profile, small enough to fit through a gate, also old enough to be entirely made of heavy steel instead of plastic.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2021)

Warm, sunny and very breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

I fancied a spot of yellow stickering, but as I didn't really need very much, I went to Tesco in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres, and left the car at home. When you've only got two panniers and you also need to buy a birthday present and some other gubbins, it sure does focus the mind! 

Picked up two packs of smoked haddock, a thai stir-fry kit, portobello mushrooms, spinach, cherry tomatoes, avocados, rhubarb, pears, Portuguese custard tarts, four pains au chocolat and crumpets.

I had wanted a punnet of rasberries, but there were no raspberries at all.  There weren't any strawberries, blueberries or cream either, for that matter.

Having said that, I had a very pleasant 11 mile round trip on the bike (although riding home with full panniers was a bit precarious) and I am now going to have a very nice relaxing evening.


----------



## tyred (31 May 2021)

Finally got around to replacing the split tube in the back wheel of my Rudge. Why do Raleigh branded tubes come with a blue dust cap?

Fished the chain out of the depths of the chain case with a spare spoke, coaxed joining link into place, fitted all the assorted chain tugs, anti-rotation washers, rack mounts and mudguard mounts into place.

I will finish off tomorrow by putting all the bits of chain case back into place and re-assembling the rod brakes, re-connect the dynohub wiring and re-fit and adjust the Sturmey toggle chain.

I hope it's another 12 years before I have any reason to remove the back wheel again!


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2021)

Another  would be a very fine thing right now.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2021)

Anyways, I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jun 2021)

Good morning. Beautiful Wife has decided today is the day I will paint the hallway.

When I got up this morning I found she'd spent several hours late last night carefully masking all the plugs and light switches. I haven't the heart to tell her that in Germany you can remove the facia in a couple of seconds...


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2021)

Well that was the first of June 
Blue sky and sunshine long may it continue


----------



## rikki (1 Jun 2021)

Time to light the fire. Brrr.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2021)

PPFDOTM NR 😊


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2021)

First cuppa of June drank 
Back to work today 
Soon be the weekend again


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It is nice and sunny here this morning .
I'm feeling better this morning . I spent most of yesterday with the fairies . I think all that I had done the previous week caught up with me .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2021)

I was woken up early twice this morning thinking that our radio alarm had gone off. The first time was at 4 o' clock. I thought I could hear people talking and then the sound seemed to come from outside as if people were talking . I eventually got up to see who it was but there wasn't anyone there . It was the dawn chorus! 
I suppose I must have still been half asleep .
Half of the moon looked nice though .


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Jun 2021)

So much for a good night's sleep.

Was awakened at about 3am with nature's version of the Somme. Flashes and loud bangs because of an almighty storm.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2021)

I had a very pleasant ride around Salcey Forest with grandson and some friends yesterday evening. Not many others there as it was late in the day, but the 🍦 shop was closed, sadly.. 

@Tribansman it's a 5 mile loop, but you can add a few if you want 👍🏼


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2021)

I think I've just seen a Wrong Thrush! 

It looked like a female Blackbird but had a spotted front although it was a darkish colour .


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jun 2021)

All prepared to paint the hallway and we discovered a few missing items. 

Beautiful Wife Called the person we loaned them to, and fifteen minutes later the Xtracycle delivery service went out to collect.

About 1km all told, but still...


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2021)

We had a wonderful summer yesterday. Now winter is back again


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2021)

I've put a short sleeved shirt on for the first time this year!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've put a short sleeved shirt on for the first time this year!



I've had one for many days now.

Under a long sleeved shirt, two sweaters and a windproof, mostly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2021)

There are now no pairs of shoes in the living room. (I'm not counting the 2 pairs of sandals as shoes.)


----------



## dave r (1 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've put a short sleeved shirt on for the first time this year!



I've taken my jumper off.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jun 2021)




----------



## Tribansman (1 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I had a very pleasant ride around Salcey Forest with grandson and some friends yesterday evening. Not many others there as it was late in the day, but the 🍦 shop was closed, sadly..
> 
> @Tribansman it's a 5 mile loop, but you can add a few if you want 👍🏼


Sounds great, thank you 👍 will def be going over there one of the next two weekends. Will take snacks in case the shop's closed when we go


----------



## mybike (1 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have cut the lawns on my riding mower, as I got it all ship shape and Bristol fashion over the last couple of days. This mower was bought partly with cycling in mind, as it takes about 20-30 minutes to cut the whole of Gravity Gulch, and I am not so worn out I cannot ride, as is the case with the electric walk-behind. Tires pumped, battery charged and conditioned, belts and engine checked, fuel bought. I have to do this over a holiday, or get the small engine mechanic to do it all. But some nice cool weather without rain made it quite easy for me to do it this year. While I was raking the grass up, robins assisted me, working only about 20 feet from me removing insects. Our robins are different from yours, larger, and more like a thrush, only grey, and with an orange breast.



Found my dad's old electric lawn rake at the back of the garage yesterday. Hasn't been used for ~10 years but started first time. Attacked the moss & filled the garden bin. Only trouble is, I only have to walk half the length of the lawn for it to fill!


----------



## mybike (1 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was the first of June
> Blue sky and sunshine long may it continue



Barometer's droppin summat alarmin


----------



## mybike (1 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> View attachment 591648



And helmet, because tortoises.

It amuses me to see police officers, and others, driving cars wearing a mask. If your sitting together in the front of a car masks, even if they worked, have a negligible effect on the air that is swirling around you.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Sounds great, thank you 👍 will def be going over there one of the next two weekends. Will take snacks in case the shop's closed when we go


There are Gruffolo  trails and stuff, too. MiniT will love it, I'm sure 👍🏼






😎


----------



## pawl (1 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I've taken my jumper off.





Careful you know what a shock to the system to those of us of more mature years any sudden change of temperature can be to those of us of more mature years


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2021)

Hot, breezy and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but there is some cloud bubbling up.

Spent the morning enjoying a nice long walk with a friend and her dogs, and I am now about to head off for some luncheon.

I am not sure what I will be doing later.


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2021)

My lunch break is finished.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jun 2021)

The hallway is mostly done, just need to let it dry so I can see the bit I missed.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> So you are part of the research team ?


hehe me & millions of others! staaaay tuned ...


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jun 2021)

don't remember if I shared these here yet. cpl weeks ago I hung my sportcam from a kite & took a walk on the beach. I have a better sharper image of the lighthouse, w/ less distortion, but I like this one cuz it also shows where we can drive the Jeep. I don't often get this oversand permit





it was a little tricky getting the kite over the shipwreck due to the wind direction




another reason I like this beach is cuz sometimes you can see whales from the beach




not sure of the species, maybe a "finback"?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2021)

Sitting in the garden, drinking coffee, watching the grass grow.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2021)

Had a lovely lunch. One slice to toast with cheddar, one slice of toast with the very last of the previous batch of cured salmon, a banana, a satsuma, some grapes and two 

Going to tootle off and water some things in the garden.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> it's finally time to start the Elephant Ear palm tubers. we normally bring the (4-5) whole plants in to over-winter in the house but there were so many & they were getting so big. Son has 1, we kept a big one in our loft bedroom under the skylight & the monster is in our living room (the monster is not an Elephant Ear). so anyways ... last October I decided to try something new! I cut all the veggies off the 2? & wound up with a lot of "tubers". stored them in the basement & now I get to play with a "soil-less potting mixture" & try to start these so I can plant them outside in May
> View attachment 579095
> 
> from a cpl summers ago (as seen from our roof)
> ...


finally got these little buggers in the ground & of course moved the big ones that we over-winter in the house


----------



## pawl (1 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The hallway is mostly done, just need to let it dry so I can see the bit I missed.




Mrs p is a dab hand at seeing bits I’ve missed.She has known to be in another room when the call comes YOU HAVE MISSED A BIT


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jun 2021)

I had to drive into Sheffield today. West side of the city to collect a cycling jersey for my daughter, city centre for one for my son, east side of the city to pay a cheque into the bank.

It’s been a while since I’ve been into the city on a weekday.

Now I remember why I don’t.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2021)

Well! I went over to Melksham to collect my new track rod end . Fitted it having counted the same number of turns back . Jacked up the rear of the car and swapped the front wheels for the rears . I have booked it in for a retest tomorrow morning .
I think I deserve a rest now .


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2021)

Well. My sit in the garden turned into a 2 mile walk to buy some marshmallows and suggestive biskits to make Smores, with granddaughter, over the fire thingie this evening 🔥


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2021)

I ended up having a bit of a girly pamper session. Especially since it's now warm enough to finally think about shorts, some aesthetic details also had to be attended to.

I nicked myself on my right ankle.

Anyways, I now have a  and a slice of coffee & chocolate cake.


----------



## DCLane (1 Jun 2021)

At Tameside this evening for another race - this time it's a 2/3/4. Sun's out and it's warm.

But then we missed doing this in a year of nothing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Well. My sit in the garden turned into a 2 mile walk to buy some marshmallows and suggestive biskits to make Smores, with granddaughter, over the fire thingie this evening 🔥



Smores? What are they? If they involve digestives and fires I want to hear more.


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Security patrol in the caravan bedroom. Three bikes in there.
> View attachment 591208
> 
> 
> View attachment 591209


Shop was on Higher Hillgate wasnt it? C&G used to do his paint.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2021)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Shop was on Higher Hillgate wasnt it? C&G used to do his paint.



Yup.


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> At one time a motorbike could be crushed if it was thought to be too noisy .
> Could be bad fuel or timing problems .


Times change. In blighty until 2016 I used to take my CCM to the tester with a fairly quiet can, he knew I had a race pipe for it and said "don't bother yourself, it passes, we don't test for noise or for the correct stamp". He explained that there existed two sets of calibrated equipment in the British Isles for use by police and that there was no published record of them ever being used. 
Very different when I were a lad though, I once owned a Rickman Montesa motocross registered for day use on roads, I used to get stopped frequently. 
One year I was put in a van along with my bike so that they could waste a lot of my time down at the station, something to do with the tax disc being illegible, it was not illegible. Anyway the chief antagonist took my tax disc "for further investigation". I asked him what I was going to display in the meantime so he suggested to put a well written note in saying "under investigation by PS Ross". I got him to do that and he even signed it, weeks passed with no contact from the police with a view to returning my disc.
The tax had about 50 days left but I left the note in for another 8 months, no SORN, no computer to tie up who taxes or does not tax what vehicle back then. I was stopped a few more times, usually lack of lights (during the day) and indicators, or noise. By the time I finished politely and patiently educating the officer who stopped me about the construction and use regulations they usually couldn't wait to get away and a look at the tax disc produced just a nod and uh-huh. 
Dazzling police work that they never bothered to contact sergeant Ross and bother to ask him.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jun 2021)

after having stripped all non-essentials from my life for the past year+, today I joined a new gym. a nice sprawling complex with lots of room to spread out. using it, of course, is another matter altogether


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Well. My sit in the garden turned into a 2 mile walk to buy some marshmallows and suggestive biskits to make Smores


that'll teach you


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Almost time to feed the cats


our huntress scored three times this weekend. 2 chippies were allowed to run away, a 3rd not so much ;-(
here's one of lucky ones. had to chase the cat, to get her to let it go





I'll spare us the post-mortems


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> our huntress scored three times this weekend. 2 chippies were allowed to run away, a 3rd not so much ;-(
> here's the lucky one. had to chase the cat, to get her to let it go
> View attachment 591724
> 
> I'll spare us the post-mortems



Well, a girl's gotta keep her strength up


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2021)

Oh, I put the green wheelie bin out for collection in the morning.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jun 2021)

I've trimmed the conifer this afternoon. It desperately needed doing (it was obscuring a full quarter of the garage door), but the damn thing irritates my skin badly so I was covered head to toe. After the run to the tip, it was straight home and in the shower.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jun 2021)

If you try to mix up kerfuffle and cacophony it can end up sounding very rude. Chris Packham, be warned!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jun 2021)

The hallway paint is now dried and I've hung the pictures back up. Furniture will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2021)

Supper is almost ready to serve.

I has a hungry.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2021)

Smores eaten.... 👍🏼


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 Jun 2021)

I just received a thunder storm warning on my phone, several seconds later there was a distant rumble from somewhere south.
I'm almost done burning meats and packed up the detritus off the table. 
It is going to rain in a few minutes.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2021)

Nice pre springwatch 12 mile ride completed


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2021)

Supper down the hatch.

Steak & kidney, the last of Sunday's roasties, plus green beans, yellow beans and spinach.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've had one for many days now.
> 
> Under a long sleeved shirt, two sweaters and a windproof, mostly.


What'll you do if it gets cold?


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2021)

I need a


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> don't remember if I shared these here yet. cpl weeks ago I hung my sportcam from a kite & took a walk on the beach. I have a better sharper image of the lighthouse, w/ less distortion, but I like this one cuz it also shows where we can drive the Jeep. I don't often get this oversand permit
> View attachment 591693
> 
> it was a little tricky getting the kite over the shipwreck due to the wind direction
> ...


Yer gonna need a bigger boat, Quint...


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> finally got these little buggers in the ground & of course moved the big ones that we over-winter in the house
> View attachment 591697
> 
> View attachment 591698
> ...


Spose I should plant mine, seems like the freezes are past.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Smores? What are they? If they involve digestives and fires I want to hear more.


Graham Crackers sandwich a roasted marshmallow along with some chocolate squares.
https://www.ispot.tv/ad/OY0G/hersheys-smore-good-times-together-song-by-eddie-cochran


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Graham Crackers sandwich a roasted marshmallow along with some chocolate squares.
> https://www.ispot.tv/ad/OY0G/hersheys-smore-good-times-together-song-by-eddie-cochran



Almost a DIY "Wagon Wheel"


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jun 2021)

I am listening to Benjamin Godards' Gothic Symphony at the moment, quite antiphonal.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Almost a DIY "Wagon Wheel"


Or Moon Pie on this side of the pond. Hard to find in the north, ubiquitous in the south.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2021)

I'm going to head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2021)

Morning y'all
Time to start waking up me thinks


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2021)

Showered 
First cuppa drank
Work station set up ready


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Smores? What are they? If they involve digestives and fires I want to hear more.


Toast a marshmallow on a stick until it's about to gloop off, but before it burns, then sandwich it between two choccy digestive biscuits. Squidge it together until meted choc and marshmallow ooze out. 
Allow to cool for a short while, then eat.. And repeat..


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2021)

♻ Bin day, today.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2021)

Shorts on


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2021)

Morning.
I'm trying to wake up. I was wide awake at 3 o'clock . 
I put our garden waste bin out last night. I can look forward to collecting it later .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I'm trying to wake up. I was wide awake at 3 o'clock .
> I put our garden waste bin out last night. I can look forward to collecting it later .


Sleep can be shockingly unruly though I can't really complain about my night. I almost wrote last night but decided that there were reasonable grounds for believing that there may be more nights to come, so it's not last, merely latest. It's all very confusing when you consider that the night wasn't actually late, it came pretty much at the usual time.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2021)

I thought I had better just check my lights again before taking my car for a re test. A bulb might have fainted whilst I was working on the suspension . It's strange how some bits of cars seem to get jealous!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jun 2021)

If I mention going out on our bikes (the four of us), my wife and kids find other things to do. If I don’t mention it, we ride! So, I never said anything before the kids broke up from school.

Today will be our _second_ family bike ride of the week! We’re doing the Solar Way again near York. An easy 12-mile ride (out and back) with the sun, the planets and a couple of satellites at their relative distances from each other along the route. 🛰🌌🚀


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sleep can be shockingly unruly though I can't really complain about my night. I almost wrote last night but decided that there were reasonable grounds for believing that there may be more nights to come, so it's not last, merely latest. It's all very confusing when you consider that the night wasn't actually late, it came pretty much at the usual time.


And you've to hope that when Night falls, it doesn't make too much noise or hurt itself. As for day break...


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jun 2021)

Forgot this fellow yesterday.





Rabbit,rabbit.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2021)

Puss cat sat next to his bowl awaiting lunch at 12


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2021)

Our car has passed it's not.
Whilst I was driving out to the garage I heard a travel report on Radio 2. There was a diversion somewhere due to a spillage of tomato puree.
I wonder if it was near Spaghetti junction ?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2021)

Hot and breezy here chez Casa Reynard, with light high level cloud.

I did a couple of loads of laundry this morning, including a load of cycling kit. And I've prepped most of the stuff for tonight's supper. I've cooked pasta and coated it in some olive oil and black pepper, I've grilled two tuna steaks, grilled / charred a traffic light of sweet peppers and found a can of sweetcorn in the back of the cupboard.

Lunch shortly.

Have some things to do on my archive later, and then I plan on having some bike time.

Oh, and my green wheelie bin was emptied this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Toast a marshmallow on a stick until it's about to gloop off, but before it burns, then sandwich it between two choccy digestive biscuits. Squidge it together until meted choc and marshmallow ooze out.
> Allow to cool for a short while, then eat.. And repeat..



Sounds good; sugar incarnate.

Just out of interest, how many days does it take for the grand kids to go to sleep afterwards?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sounds good; sugar incarnate.
> 
> Just out of interest, how many days does it take for the grand kids to go to sleep afterwards?


Grandad!!
You!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hot and breezy here chez Casa Reynard, with light high level cloud.
> 
> I did a couple of loads of laundry this morning, including a load of cycling kit. And I've prepped most of the stuff for tonight's supper. I've cooked pasta and coated it in some olive oil and black pepper, I've grilled two tuna steaks, grilled / charred a traffic light of sweet peppers and found a can of sweetcorn in the back of the cupboard.
> 
> ...


Should it have been?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Should it have been?



Yes. Collection a day later than usual due to the bank holiday.

The parental unit has already dumped a load of garden waste in it, so it's no longer empty.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Our car has passed it's not.
> Whilst I was driving out to the garage I heard a travel report on Radio 2. There was a diversion somewhere due to a spillage of tomato puree.
> I wonder if it was near Spaghetti junction ?



Nope, it's in my neck of the woods 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-57329077


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2021)

I thought I would try to make a House Martin nest out of paper mache to go on my brother's house. He used to have them nesting there but they have been disturbed by Sparrows and Jackdaws. I was wondering that if they saw one there it may attract some to build there .
I know . I have weird ideas .


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2021)

Had a very nice lunch of two slices of wholemeal toast with my home made confit de porc, half an avocado, a banana, a satsuma and the inevitable two


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nope, it's in my neck of the woods
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-57329077



What a mess!


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> What a mess!



Just a bit!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2021)

I've just ridden the Crab and Winkle Way and I'm now rewarding myself with a rather late brunch in Canterbury.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jun 2021)

Weird! I was thinking of going that way after work to find a pub for dinner between Whitstable and Canterbury.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Spose I should plant mine, seems like the freezes are past.


great fun! what I read about the palm plant tubers, is that the ground needs to be 60 degrees, overnight, consistently before panting

had them on our top floor under a skylight since March but it wasn't until a few days got into the 90s that they broke thru the surface. a few were really dragging their bulb butts to sprout. once I got out in the dirt, I was able to see some roots on those that didn't pop, so in the ground they went. they should all be happier next week when the 90s return


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Shorts on


rejoice!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2021)

Ernie didn't turn up.... Again!


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2021)

Had a lovely couple of hours in the company of Max the MTB riding the bridleway along the Hundred Foot. It's definitely more challenging than the ride to Littleport along the farm tracks, but I really enjoyed it. I'm slowly getting more confident on loose surfaces.

Am now enjoying a  and two chocolate biskits.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (2 Jun 2021)

I'm so happy that this is too big for me 













On the other hand it is made in Taiwan


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2021)

Just had 6 or 7 spots of rain


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2021)

Thank you Ernie


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Thank you Ernie


For this!!


biggs682 said:


> Just had 6 or 7 spots of rain


Has ERNIE gone from milkman to rain god?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2021)

Fabby supper of tuna, sweetcorn, spring onion and pasta salad, chargrilled peppers and then half a lovely ripe mango to finish off.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2021)

On Spring Watch tonight they mentioned an insect survey where people are asked to count the number of dead insect squashed on their car number plates .
I thought that we could do our bit by counting how many insects we swallow whilst out on a ride .


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jun 2021)

I have finally caught up with Cyclechat

To sum up the past few days...
Monday - wonderfully relaxing day trackside at Donington Park. Sunshine, warmth, racing cars, flask of coffee, bottle of squash = heaven
Tuesday & Wednesday - Work . No spare time to waste away on the internet due to trying to work out the new cargo processing system. Even though I hate getting up in the mornings, the weather's been so good that I've extended the commute by a couple of miles each way (despite a cooling breeze off the North Sea).
This morning was made even better by finding out that I've won 100 beer tokens on the Premuim Bonds this month.


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Thank you Ernie


Can you retire on it?


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Can you retire on it?


Not if he spends it as quickly as I do with my winnings. Already accounted for £30 of my £100 with a ticket to see The Mission at Norwich Waterfront


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> On Spring Watch tonight they mentioned an insect survey where people are asked to count the number of dead insect squashed on their car number plates .
> I thought that we could do our bit by counting how many insects we swallow whilst out on a ride .


Definitely swallowed one, got one in the eye and hit a couple of Garibaldi's* worth around the head.

*Standard insect counting measure.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2021)

I'm glad I wasn't on shift or near those tomatoes.. Must have been a plum job cleaning those up!


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Jun 2021)

Today I met Martin Hole in the flesh, the first British stranger I have met in over a year. He was filling up his van in town which is a spit away from the A10 and was traveling to "paint his mates gaff" near Limoges. HTF he managed to leave the UK and enter France I do not know and was not about to ask as he annoyed me greatly.
He was Martin Hole, there is little need to go into the mans comments other than his smugness at having secreted his sandwiches and pies from the customs bods.
Had it not been for my friend shouting abuse at me in English from the passenger window of my car as I fueled up he would not have buttonholed me.
Edit to clear up obscure name, Martin Hole, Bellamy's people.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Today I met Martin Hole in the flesh, the first British stranger I have met in over a year. He was filling up his van in town which is a spit away from the A10 and was traveling to "paint his mates gaff" near Limoges. HTF he managed to leave the UK and enter France I do not know and was not about to ask as he annoyed me greatly.
> He was Martin Hole, there is little need to go into the mans comments other than his smugness at having secreted his sandwiches and pies from the customs bods.
> Had it not been for my friend shouting abuse at me in English from the passenger window of my car as I fueled up he would not have buttonholed me.



Not from my neck of the woods by any chance?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2021)

Anyways, a  would be mighty fine.

I'm off to the kitchen to put the kettle on.


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Not from my neck of the woods by any chance?


Dunstable got several mentions.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Dunstable got several mentions.



Sort of, but not quite then. I'm somewhat further to the northeast.

's a bit norty from this chap though, as the area around Luton & Bedford is the region's Covid hotspot. Oops.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2021)

Anyways 'm off to bed via Hot Bath

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jun 2021)

I tried a new wood chisel sharpening method yesterday. The You Tube clips all ended with people triumphantly using their sharp tools to shave the hairs from their forearms.

I just had a stubborn hair, still standing proud, and a few bloody gashes.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Can you retire on it?


For about 10 minutes


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2021)

Showered 
First cuppa drank
Bin on the pavement awaiting it's mother ship


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It is a bit grey here this morning.
I have a cycle ride planned for 10.30 . I will try to remember to count how many insects I may encounter on the ride .

So far no insects have been harmed in this post .


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2021)

Good morning. Weather is a mixed bag, but thankfully not as hot as yesterday. 

Beautiful Daughter heard myself and a friend plotting a bike tour for the summer, and now she's set an ambitious target for a ride today.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2021)

There is going to be a Cobra meeting this morning ! I decided to dig it out . I didn't think that I would risk the tyres on the Red Feather as the ride is going to be further away than normal . The sidewalls have gone beyond splits . My normal route is walkable if needed.
I've got ready too early so I'm killing time at the moment . Georgie helped me to pass the time by investigating what it was like inside the garage. He finally got bored and came out . I didn't want to leave him locked inside .
10 minutes to go ! What shall I do now ?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2021)

I disturbed a nest of new born spiders when I was watering some pots in the garden this morning.
Please add several hundred, minimum, to the bug list 🕸 🐛


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Weather is a mixed bag, but thankfully not as hot as yesterday.
> 
> Beautiful Daughter heard myself and a friend plotting a bike tour for the summer, and now she's set an ambitious target for a ride today.


I'm sure you'll manage it, just remember "slow and steady".


----------



## DCLane (3 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> There is going to be a Cobra meeting this morning ! I decided to dig it out . I didn't think that I would risk the tyres on the Red Feather as the ride is going to be further away than normal . The sidewalls have gone beyond splits . My normal route is walkable if needed.
> I've got ready too early so I'm killing time at the moment . Georgie helped me to pass the time by investigating what it was like inside the garage. He finally got bored and came out . I didn't want to leave him locked inside .
> 10 minutes to go ! What shall I do now ?



Two options:

You've 10 minutes to change the tyres so you can go further 

OR

Put Georgie on the handlebars and ride round the garden.


----------



## dave r (3 Jun 2021)

I've just made my Good Lady some chunky Pilchard sandwiches for lunch, I managed to splash my clean shirt with Pilchard juice whilst doing it, I now need another clean shirt.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2021)

I have just found out that I'd mistakenly set my browser to perform caret browsing. This made navigating using the keyboard arrows pretty much impossible. That'll teach me not to touch F7!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2021)

Is it just me, or do Red Kites sound like baby Nazgûl?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have just found out that I'd mistakenly set my browser to perform caret browsing. This made navigating using the keyboard arrows pretty much impossible. That'll teach me not to touch F7!


Only veggies and vegans need caret browsing!! 🥕


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is it just me, or do Red Kites sound like baby Nazgûl?


Talking of red kites, I saw one over the M2 yesterday. I've never seen them in Kent before. (I have no idea who baby Nazgûl might be.)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Only veggies and vegans need caret browsing!! 🥕


And rabbits. Talking of which, I cycled past a young rabbit yesterday. It must have been bicycle browsing.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Talking of red kites, I saw one over the M2 yesterday. I've never seen them in Kent before. (I have no idea who baby Nazgûl might be.)









Nazgûl, from Lord of the Rings


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 591991
> 
> 
> Nazgûl, from Lord of the Rings


A big baby!


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2021)

Hot, overcast and muggy here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well.

Have spent the morning puttering around in the kitchen. This includes making the dough for a loaf of bread, as there is only enough left of the old loaf for lunch.

Am not sure what I will be doing this afternoon yet.

Anyways, it is almost time for lunch.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2021)

I'm back from the ride . We were out for quite a while . We did a few stops for a chat and stopped off at a pub for a drink and a packet of crisps . I took my Cobra . I saw a couple of other people on old steel bikes but I couldn't see what makes they were . My friend thought he heard a Cuckoo ,I wasn't sure at first as I am a bit deaf and only heard it faintly at the end .
Not sure how many miles we did get . I'll work it out later.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2021)

Has anyone else had a problem with the bay getting wires crossed ?
The other day I pressed contact buyer . I thought I sent a message to the buyer but it went to someone who had sent me a message . I thought that I could have chosen the wrong button and replied to a message by mistake . I thought that I may have been tired and done it accidentally.
I'm not sure now as this morning I was looking on my watch list and something came up with the description for another thing totally different .


----------



## DCLane (3 Jun 2021)

@Illaveago I've not received any search notifications for a month now so am guessing their databases are a bit of a mush at the moment.

Edit the above: as I've typed it they've appeared in my e-mail


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'm sure you'll manage it, just remember "slow and steady".



She did; Ca. 23km all told: under her own steam, on a bike designed to go to the end of the street and back. She's determined to go on a tour in Japan and I've told her that the minimum for that is 40k, the distance from the airport ferry terminal in Tsu to her Grandparents house in Ise.

Maybe I shouldn't have said that....


----------



## tyred (3 Jun 2021)

The desktop icons on my work computer have re-arranged themselves for reasons unknown


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2021)

I have a  and a slice of coffee & chocolate cake.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2021)

It's time to pack the workstation away 
I can feel a few miles coming soon


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2021)

The Nazgûl is still circling overhead..


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jun 2021)

Wifey & I are planning a getaway soon!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2021)

It has been grey here for most of the day . We saw a small bit of blue sky briefly whilst out on our ride . I did 22 miles on my Carlton Cobra.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2021)

Lexi brought me a rat today. Very dead, of course. Clever girl!


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lexi brought me a rat today. Very dead, of course. Clever girl!


You'd have preferred a live one!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Jun 2021)

It’s been hot 🥵 here and as soon as I get used to it. It’ll go cold again.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'd have preferred a live one!!



Hardly...

This is what I pay her wages in prawns for.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hardly...
> 
> This is what I pay her wages in prawns for.


If she's not up to doing the job in hand, show her who's the boss.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> If she's not up to doing the job in hand, show her who's the boss.



That's Madam Poppy's job. She's got the best jab of all three of us


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Jun 2021)

Cuckoo and pigeon cacophony is reaching its peak for the evening chorus. 
Google tells me that it is very difficult to get a license to own raptors in Europe, probably for the best.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2021)

Right, the cats have already been fed. I am about to feed me.


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> The desktop icons on my work computer have re-arranged themselves for reasons unknown


WINXP used to be a bast' for that trick after anything approaching surgery or full or large service packs. 
It used to rattle my mild OCD.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2021)

I tried counting insects whilst I was on my ride. I gave up after spotting 10. One cheeky blighter overtook me !


----------



## Speicher (3 Jun 2021)

I would like to build some frog/toad friendly steps. 

Frogs and toads regularly pass through this garden on their way to the pond where they were born. They struggle to get over the wall that surrounds the patio. During that struggle they could be a target for the cats.

Today I had the challenge of trying to pick up a large frog. In the end, I sort of "chased" him to the bottom of the steps about three metres away from his preferred "direct" path. He went up one step and turned back. On the second attempt he got up the three steps, and turned left back towards his intended path. 

This was a large frog about three inches long in the body. How high can frogs jump? I thought about using some spare bricks. Any suggestions?


----------



## randynewmanscat (3 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I tried counting insects whilst I was on my ride. I gave up after spotting 10. One cheeky blighter overtook me !


Detour past my place, instant conservative count of 5'000 firebug, all 
of them milling about within a few square metres.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2021)

Speicher said:


> I would like to build some frog/toad friendly steps.
> 
> Frogs and toads regularly pass through this garden on their way to the pond where they were born. They struggle to get over the wall that surrounds the patio. During that struggle they could be a target for the cats.
> 
> ...


Maximum five times their own height.
Average jump can be 20 times their own body length.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2021)

Speicher said:


> Frogs and toads regularly pass through this garden on their way to the pond where they were born. They struggle to get over the wall that surrounds the patio. During that struggle they could be a target for the cats.
> 
> ...
> 
> Any suggestions?



Hosepipe and a motion sensor set at cat height.


----------



## tyred (3 Jun 2021)

I popped to the shops on the Brompton and took a twenty-five mile detour on the way home as it was a nice evening


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I popped to the shops on the Brompton and took a twenty-five mile detour on the way home as it was a nice evening


And the shop is only half a mile down the road!


----------



## tyred (3 Jun 2021)

I have a packet of smokey bacon crisps


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2021)

Someone has taken the batteries out of my rat-catcher. 

Anyways, a  would be a nice thing right now. And there's a croissant with my name on it in the kitchen. (Not literally, but YKWIM)


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2021)

I made hamburgers and chips for supper. BTW, if you are in The States, and want proper chips, ask for steak fries. Chain steakhouses like Bonanza and Ponderosa served thicker, better fries more like your chips.
I also got a pee sample from my dog, by using a ladle. They are testing for some sort of fungal disease, although all signs point to a touchy liver. The ladle is used only for that purpose and resides in the garden. I told the desk receptionist at the vets' that I did not get much, but that no one would get much from me either if they were chasing me about with a ladle. They told me they would call me if they needed more. I told them it would be a first for my phone, getting a phone call requesting dog pee.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2021)

Right,  drunked, croissant ated. Time for me to go get some shut-eye.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Someone has taken the batteries out of my rat-catcher.
> 
> Anyways, a  would be a nice thing right now. And there's a croissant with my name on it in the kitchen. (Not literally, but YKWIM)


You have a battery powered cat!!

What size batteries, how many, do you use rechargeable one's?


----------



## rikki (4 Jun 2021)

I'm pretty sure that our cat is solar powered. He also appears to be able to absorb energy from the combustion heater.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2021)

Good morning...

Back to Freiburg today and starting new job on Monday.

But first we're having Brunch together; Elder Son and his girlfriend will come to visit.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2021)

Happy Friday morning to you all 
Overcast here but i think the sun will break through
First cuppa drank


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2021)

Time to get the bread for Brunch. 

Probably good to get dressed first...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jun 2021)

Banners are up, balloons inflated, presents ready to be presented. As it’s her birthday, Daughter should be in a good mood when she gets up. It will make a nice change


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Banners are up, balloons inflated, presents ready to be presented. As it’s her birthday, Daughter should be in a good mood when she gets up. It will make a nice change



Fingers crossed and hope all goes well

Just a bit mystified why you haven't already woken her up by barging in her room and singing happy birthday to her


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Fingers crossed and hope all goes well
> 
> Just a bit mystified why you haven't already woken her up by barging in her room and singing happy birthday to her


No, no, no. This is one of only two days in the year when she wakes up in a good mood. That is her present to us, her parents. I would not spoil that for anything!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2021)

Beautiful Daughter is now awake and filling in an activity sheet of some kind, while chattering away to herself and any imaginary friends who may be passing.

It was only when I looked at what she was doing that I realised she's filling in an English activity sheet, and speaking to herself in German...


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> No, no, no. This is one of only two days in the year when she wakes up in a good mood. That is her present to us, her parents. I would not spoil that for anything!


I can understand that . Moments like that are to be treasured not wasted


----------



## tyred (4 Jun 2021)

It's rainingand actually quite cold

Braved the elements for a quick thirteen miles before breakfast.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2021)

Peanut butter and banana sarnie as part of my breakfast


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It's grey here . I've put out our recycling bins out. I had to move my car first as I hadn't left enough room to get the wheelie bin past.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Jun 2021)

The sky is the colour of old pewter and the rain is consistent, heavy and coming straight down and since there is no wind the still air is warm and very humid. I could almost be back in "Ongi - Bongi Land


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Peanut butter and banana sarnie as part of my breakfast


Old school power food.


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> The sky is the colour of old pewter and the rain is consistent, heavy and coming straight down and since there is no wind the still air is warm and very humid. I could almost be back in "Ongi - Bongi Land


Same here, tropical rain forest day. There was so much lightning in the night that I went downstairs and unplugged all of the electrical and electronic devices. I never felt the pressing need to do that before. 
It rained a lot but the lightning was spectacular, it was everywhere, the sky lit up for hours.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jun 2021)

It’s clouded over , much cooler, but muggy


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2021)

The sky to the East of me is grey and the sky to the West is blue . I'm stuck in the middle with grrr!


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning...
> 
> Back to Freiburg today and starting new job on Monday.
> 
> But first we're having Brunch together; Elder Son and his girlfriend will come to visit.


Break a leg.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2021)

Shopping done ✅ 
Car refuelled ✅ 
Lunch in the oven ✅ 
Nearly ready for work 😕


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Jun 2021)

House next door has been sold to a young farmer- he turned up today with two tractors, a tipper trailer and a digger. He cleared the front garden in less than five minutes... two 6 foot privet hedges, a cherry tree and half the front grass and topsoil to put in a double width drive. He doesn't mess about!

I'm going to enjoy seeing what he comes home with every night- especially during harvesting time!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2021)

Our grandson is turning up before his allocated time and I haven't put the vacuum cleaner round . 

Should I just vacuum him before he leaves ?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2021)

He has been playing with some Mega Bloks Dragons. I must tell him not to stand in front of the catapult when he fires it !


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> He has been playing with some Mega Bloks Dragons. I must tell him not to stand in front of the catapult when he fires it !


He'll find that out himself.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> I'm going to enjoy seeing what he comes home with every night- especially during harvesting time!


A trailer full of manure 💩?


----------



## Speicher (4 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Maximum five times their own height.
> Average jump can be 20 times their own body length.





Andy in Germany said:


> Hosepipe and a motion sensor set at cat height.



Can I combine those two ideas and put a hosepipe at an angle so that the frogs can hoppitty hop up the hose pipe?

If a frog is about two inches long in the body, and can jump ten inches, that is an incline of 1 in 5. 

That sounds rather steep, I might make it 1 in 3. Yes, old school here, 20% or 

the percentage is the tangent of the opposite over the adjacent 

I think I need another


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2021)

A workman has just drilled a hole in a water main and all the water has gone into my flat


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> A trailer full of manure 💩?


Good for the roses... if we had roses!


----------



## postman (4 Jun 2021)

Five weeks to go before Miss P moves out.Going to live with two mates in a little cottage here in Headingley,little i tower above the frontdoor.Anyway she is having a weekend in Edinburgh with four of her Uni mates who are still in Edinburgh,she is and we are so happy she can go visit.So Out of work tonight then on a train in York and away she goes,soppy old postie has given her twenty quid to have a treat a gin or a haggis sarnie.


----------



## postman (4 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A workman has just drilled a hole in a water main and all the water has gone into my flat


Oh my word,i hope they get it sorted quickly.This is why i refused to drill in my lads flat,when he wanted to mount a bike stand in a spare room.Friday of all days,i hope it does not cause too much damage.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2021)

Just seen a Peregrine being mobbed by a gull. I heard a lot of noise and looked up to see the two wheeling around . They separated and went off in different directions. The last I saw of the Peregrine it was climbing way up out of sight .
I saw what looked like some small white feathers floating down .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Jun 2021)

I know, l know , l am a bit of a sad case but these NOS Mavics turned up today complete with original fitting instructions. 
"little things please little minds" as my father never tired of telling me !


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2021)

Grey, muggy and raining here chez Casa Reynard.

Planned bike time and garden time has been canned. Had a kitchen morning instead, and also did some tidying up.

Going to have some lunch shortly, then will pop into town to pick up some art supplies and put some fuel in the car. I also need to get some fuel for the mower.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2021)

So, most of the water has descended into the flat downstairs but the tenant isn't in. She's going to get a shock when she gets home!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jun 2021)

From 10am it started raining. Still going.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> From 10am it started raining. Still going.


Wet here too. Indoors and out. Meanwhile, of course, the water for the whole block is off.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wet here too. Indoors and out. Meanwhile, of course, the water for the whole block is off.



Blame me. I got my bike out at 9:55am. All ready to go and had to grab a gilet and arm warmers for the rain that had appeared.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2021)

Still raining here. Apparently it's my fault according to the cats.

Going to scrub the trip to the art shop. I've no intention of getting wet. I do, however, have to go for a new mop-and-bucket. The parental unit has managed to wreck her mop and the bucket has sprung a leak.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Still raining here. Apparently it's my fault according to the cats.
> 
> Going to scrub the trip to the art shop. I've no intention of getting wet. I do, however, have to go for a new mop-and-bucket. The parental unit has managed to wreck her mop and the bucket has sprung a leak.


So, it's a stray water day all round!


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, it's a stray water day all round!



Yup.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2021)

Back at my "work" apartment.

Although I miss my family, I'm glad to have a job at the moment.

Also, this view on the way from the station never gets old:


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2021)

Weekend has arrived and it's raining  but not enough to worry about 
Hopefully it will be dry or same early hours tomorrow


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, most of the water has descended into the flat downstairs but the tenant isn't in. She's going to get a shock when she gets home!


Hope she's got insurance.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Weekend has arrived and it's raining  but not enough to worry about
> Hopefully it will be dry or same early hours tomorrow


Fingers crossed for dry and spectacular sunrise.....l think it's a forlorn hope in my neck of the woods .....awesome deluge today !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Hope she's got insurance.


It's the building contractors who'll need the insurance. Considering the thousands of gallons of water that came down in here and the fact that most of my floors are already dry, that's where the water ended up or at least passed through....


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Jun 2021)

Thank christ or good fortune the day is in its dying hours. From sweating blood trying to assist my partner in filling out a tax return via telephone and whatsapp to my afternoon caller who appeared without prior announcement.
Picture a 2M tall toddler with a very active imagination and a taste for drink, I try not to laugh too much when he hits his head on the beam that only just clears my own 1.8M carcass, he always forgets to duck.
I am not sure what spectrum he is on and whatever it is it does come filtered by sociopathy. On the table is a Pelicase and in the Pelicase is an XRF gun awaiting a replacement source. He pretended that he did not notice it but was obvious the safety orange coloured case was prickling his curiousity.
"Its an XRF gun, the one I checked your mums jewelry with". "Can we try it on some things"? "No we can't, open another beer".


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A workman has just drilled a hole in a water main and all the water has gone into my flat


I followed this backwards to its origin because I am inherently stupid. Its like the punchline is at the beginning. I should not laugh, maybe I will check my own policy cover first and then risk a laugh.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I followed this backwards to its origin because I am inherently stupid. Its like the punchline is at the beginning. I should not laugh, maybe I will check my own policy cover first and then risk a laugh.


Looking at the disaster area, it's not as though the pipe was hidden. The black hole lower down is where he was drilling upwards from. I think you can see what happened. I think you can also guess which is the mains pipe.

What you may find more difficult to explain is why he didn't realise that if you point and push a drill bit, it might continue in the direction you're pushing it into....


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2021)

I've just come back from a 12 mile ride . It has been lovely and sunny here this afternoon .


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2021)

It's still  here.

Apparently there's a replica Noah's Ark in Ipswich docks. I might call and see if it's for hire...


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2021)

Went to Tesco for a new mop and bucket.

Came back with a dozen tomato plants, six strawberry plants and a job lot of fruit (raspberries, blueberries, cherries and mangoes) all on yellow sticker. I also had a snackcident involving a poncy piece of cheese that jumped into my trolley. 

P.S. No, I didn't forget what I went in there for.


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's still  here.
> 
> Apparently there's a replica Noah's Ark in Ipswich docks. I might call and see if it's for hire...


If it looks like a shoddily built container ship made from pallets steer clear, Russell Crowe was the former owner.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> If it looks like a shoddily built container ship made from pallets steer clear, Russell Crowe was the former owner.



It's this one... https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-57363750

Impounded for being unseaworthy. Maybe you've got a point, and I should stick to my tin bath...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> If it looks like a shoddily built container ship made from pallets steer clear, Russell Crowe was the former owner.


And you wouldn't want to park under the Crowe's nest....


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's this one... https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-57363750
> 
> Impounded for being unseaworthy. Maybe you've got a point, and I should stick to my tin bath...


That one looks pretty neat, like a floating boutique shop. This one, there are laws against having the doors open while under sail but Russell Noah lived before safety first.


----------



## mybike (4 Jun 2021)

Spent yesterday shivering on Rhyl beach & came away with sunburnt wrists.

Stil grandchildren enjoyed it.

So today, Mrs MY decided the family would have a barbecue. However we do not have a barbie.
So went shopping for a device. Mrs wanted gas, but they didn't have any fuel, so bought the cheapest Weber, which turned out to be rather good.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jun 2021)

First track racing of the year done at Scunthorpe. I was under-geared and struggled, son no. 2 got some points but blew up in the 3rd race so sat the 4th out in order to have a bit of energy for the 5th and final race.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> That one looks pretty neat, like a floating boutique shop. This one, there are laws against having the doors open while under sail but Russell Noah lived before safety first.
> View attachment 592175


That was my hallway around midday. Except that the water came from above.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2021)

Time for a  and a croissant.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's this one... https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-suffolk-57363750
> 
> Impounded for being unseaworthy. Maybe you've got a point, and I should stick to my tin bath...


I think your tin bath may be more seaworthy


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jun 2021)

Despite my dislike of early mornings, it was another lovely start to the day in this corner of Suffolk - perfect shorts & short sleeved top weather for the commute even at 6am. What a pity that all the weather forecasts for the rest of the day were wrong and it rained somewhat heavily from around 11am onwards.

I am currently anethetising my brain with fermented apple products as it hurts from having to think too much at work this week.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Despite my dislike of early mornings, it was another lovely start to the day in this corner of Suffolk - perfect shorts & short sleeved top weather for the commute even at 6am. What a pity that all the weather forecasts for the rest of the day were wrong and it rained somewhat heavily from around 11am onwards.
> 
> I am currently anethetising my brain with fermented apple products as it hurts from having to think too much at work this week.


I can save you anesthetizing your brain,
Reduce the amount you think at work.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2021)

I've just trimmed my fingernails.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> I can save you anesthetizing your brain,
> Reduce the amount you think at work.


If only! You have to do the thinking when the other staff on duty are 3 apprentices with less than a year's experience between them and a new processing system to figure out.
My head will get its own back tomorrow morning for the anasthetic.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> If only! You have to do the thinking when the other staff on duty are 3 apprentices with less than a year's experience between them and *a new processing system to figure out*.
> My head will get its own back tomorrow morning for the anasthetic.


Give it to the three apprentices as a group problem solving test.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Give it to the three apprentices as a group problem solving test.



What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Give it to the three apprentices as a group problem solving test.


I wouldn't give them the task of opening a bag of crisps, let alone anything difficult!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I wouldn't give them the task of opening a bag of crisps, let alone anything difficult!


Scissors, and cut *one* end off.

They can't be that bad!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> What could possibly go wrong?


System failure, meaning no amount of work would save it. You all agree to blame it on the new system not being up to the job.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Scissors, and cut *one* end off.
> 
> They can't be that bad!


You don't know the Civil Service. Even assuming you'd trust them with scissors, they couldn't be trusted to cut the top off without written instructions. 

Time to sign off and get another drink. Have a mundane day everyone.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2021)

Power steering pump and hose for my Nissan at the dealers was going to be $1200, my regular garage could not get to it before the end of next week, so I called another well placed garage, $800+ and done in two days, before I could even drop my car off at my regular garage. Good garage, been around for ever, don't know why I didn't think of him before. Mrs. GA doesn't leave the house, so I'll be driving in style for a few days. I wonder how long, with high car prices and scarcities, it will take for folks to figure out they may only need one car?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

@Gravity Aided, is there a radio station in Peoria called WOF-730 AM?


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2021)

Time for bed this little one said.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2021)

Time for some miles me thinks


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2021)

Good morning. Sky is grey and everything is still. We had a thunderstorm last night and it seems to have calmed everything down.

All the windows are wide open to air the place.

Time for toast.


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Scissors, and cut *one* end off.
> 
> They can't be that bad!


Yes but which end?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It is lovely and sunny here.
I was going to say something but it might be tempting fate !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2021)

My wife just asked me if Georgie was in for breakfast this morning . I said that he was and that I had a bit of a cuddle . He likes it if you get down to his level,so I lay on the floor . I said that we did it last night on the back lawn. You don't often get the opportunity to lay on your back on the grass and just look up at the sky .


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> You don't know the Civil Service. Even assuming you'd trust them with scissors, they couldn't be trusted to cut the top off without written instructions.
> 
> Time to sign off and get another drink. Have a mundane day everyone.


That description reminds me of last night watching the programme about Brooklands ! Those geezers faffing around ! The replica of Barnes Wallis's catapult with enough power for the golf ball to drop off the end !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2021)

How come there are so many Wood Pigeons around ? 
For years they have been shot at . They are terrible nest builders and they seem daft, one was so daft that I managed to touch it before it flew off ! 
It seems to go against Charles Darwin's theory of natural selection .


----------



## pawl (5 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> You don't know the Civil Service. Even assuming you'd trust them with scissors, they couldn't be trusted to cut the top off without written instructions.
> 
> Time to sign off and get another drink. Have a mundane day everyone.




And certainly not before completing a health and safety check.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2021)

Morning all. I wish everyone of you - and myself included - a dry day.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles me thinks


Home now


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Home now


Did you go past Sywell? It's Ferrari day there today 🏁 
Planes, too ✈


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2021)

MrsF's 50th today. Small family party in the caravan's garden later.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Did you go past Sywell? It's Ferrari day there today 🏁
> Planes, too ✈


Yes be aware full of knobs trying to look cool


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Yes be aware full of knobs trying to look cool
> View attachment 592223


I shall go t'other way to work today 😂


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2021)

I need to go to DM, our version of Boots today, for sun cream and other necessities for cycling in hot weather.

I'll go to one near work and have a practice ride for Monday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2021)

Returned. It seem I can comfortably get there in 40 minutes if I don't take lots of pictures and miss a turning... twice...

On the way back I did the shopping required which slowed everything down. I'm going to try a protein drink for lunch at the new workplace to keep the waistline down.

Of course, the expanding waistline may be related to things like the half price doughnuts that appeared in my bike bag...


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> And certainly not before completing a health and safety check.


https://books.google.co.uk/books?id...isk+assessment+for+opening+a+packet+of+crisps


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2021)

Ooh! I hope they can't fix it in time !


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Gravity Aided, is there a radio station in Peoria called WOF-730 AM?


No, that's a Canadian or Mexican clear channel, although the 730 band does see some use in the Argentyne, and South America.
https://www.radiolineup.com/locate/Peoria-IL


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2021)

Sunny, humid and warm here chez Casa Reynard. Although the cloud is starting to bubble up some.

I put the plants I bought yesterday outside to acclimatize before potting them on after the weekend and puttered around the garden. Am now listening to the F1 qually from Baku.

Almost time for lunch, and I has a hungry.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2021)

Scorching here


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2021)

Red flag-itis in Baku.

Hey ho...


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Red flag-itis in Baku.
> 
> Hey ho...



I don't want know yet, watching it later.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Jun 2021)

My lunch.


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> That one looks pretty neat, like a floating boutique shop. This one, there are laws against having the doors open while under sail but Russell Noah lived before safety first.
> View attachment 592175



My understanding is that the door was closed before the water came.


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've just trimmed my fingernails.



Me too.


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> You don't know the Civil Service. Even assuming you'd trust them with scissors, they couldn't be trusted to cut the top off without written instructions.
> 
> Time to sign off and get another drink. Have a mundane day everyone.



They read instructions?

Mind you, when I was an apprentice I was amazed how little my trainers actually read the maintenance instructions & got it wrong! And it wasn't as if the instructions were hard to follow.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2021)

Righty, all set up. Chilli in slow cooker, teriyaki will be cooked on demand on the hot plate. Just awaiting guests, including my son who was in Birmingham half an hour ago. 










Including covid safe peanuts in individual tubs


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2021)

I'm working down today's jobs list.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Jun 2021)

I thought these doors were nice today.


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm working down today's jobs list.



I'm having a day off, I'm only doing the minimum I have to do, and I've been out on the bike.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm having a day off, I'm only doing the mimim I have to do, and *I've been out on the bike*.



That was on the list.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I thought these doors were nice today.



What were they like yesterday?


----------



## fossyant (5 Jun 2021)

Looks like family are running two hours late. Just had some peanuts to keep me going otherwise I will be asleep in the corner of the garden. We said from 3pm. The soonest to turn up have just said 5.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2021)

I am having a plumpitty day.

Currently having a  and sharing my Portuguese custard tart with Madam Lexi


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2021)

My wife heard the Red Arrows fly past.
I couldn't hear them because of the TV.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2021)

Just had a shave


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just had a shave



That reminds me. 

Where's that jobs list?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jun 2021)

Ordered a vintage bell for my recumbent. It is coming tomorrow apparently


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jun 2021)

P.s. I need vintage as the bars are narrow diameter in today’s world.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2021)

Raleigh Sojourn had a bad headset from its' previous life and collision, so I replaced it with a Cane Creek one from the co-op, then took Mrs. GA to the rather dumpy garden center to buy flowers to take up the good arable soil that should be growing vegetables.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Jun 2021)

Uh-oh! 🙂


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Uh-oh! 🙂



Don‘t ride down the stairs. You’ll end up in hell


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, that's a Canadian or Mexican clear channel, although the 730 band does see some use in the Argentyne, and South America.
> https://www.radiolineup.com/locate/Peoria-IL


No "Howlin’ Chick Howell" either?


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2021)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2021)

The clouds look a bit like poppadums, flat and rounded.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The clouds look a bit like poppadums, flat and rounded.


What do they taste like?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> What do they taste like?


I dunno, I don't have my head in the clouds.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> What do they taste like?



You never tried a poppadum?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You never tried a poppadum?


Never.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I dunno, I don't have my head in the clouds.


Both feet firmly planted on the ground, eh.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Never.


Actually, I meant a chapati, not a poppadum. I always confuse them because poppadum sounds soft and chapati sounds crunchy.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2021)

Just been listening to one of the Sywell based Spitfires buzzing overhead


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That was on the list.



I got an enjoyable 32 miles in this morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> No "Howlin’ Chick Howell" either?


No. Not at all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2021)

You know, I have little information about what was going on in the coastal areas, but _Quantum Leap_ seems pretty misinformed when dealing with the Midwest at times. Just sayin.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Actually, I meant a chapati, not a poppadum. I always confuse them because poppadum sounds soft and chapati sounds crunchy.


Never had one of those either.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> You know, I have little information about what was going on in the coastal areas, but _Quantum Leap_ seems pretty misinformed when dealing with the Midwest at times. Just sayin.


Pick a small, possibly unheard of, town on the other side/end of the country, and set your scene there.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Pick a small, possibly unheard of, town on the other side/end of the country, and set your scene there.


Lundy!
A new detective series ?


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Lundy!
> A new detective series ?


Fastnet, a remake of _"When the boat comes in"_!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Fastnet, a remake of _"When the boat comes in"_!



o/~ You shall have a fishy, in your little dishy, you shall have a fishy when the boat comes in... o/~


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2021)

A can of gourmet gold for the girls.

Steak & kidney, oven chips and roasted veggies for me.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> o/~ You shall have a fishy, in your little dishy, you shall have a fishy when the boat comes in... o/~


o/~ Thou shalt have a fishy on a little dishy, Thou shalt have a fishy when the boat comes in... ~/o


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> o/~ Thou shalt have a fishy on a little dishy, Thou shalt have a fishy when the boat comes in... ~/o




That's why I come here: the culture.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Someone dug two holes earlier today. 
The problem is they've left over 200 homes without water for the best part of today. Mid 20's temperature wise this afternoon.

Occupants of one house has decided now would be a good time to have a fire, on top of an eight inch gas main, that's only three foot down.

If I'm not on later, there's been a bang.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's why I come here: the culture.


Not the "Catch of the day"!!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Someone dug two holes earlier today.
> The problem is they've left over 200 homes without water for the best part of today. Mid 20's temperature wise this afternoon.
> 
> Occupants of one house has decided now would be a good time to have a fire, on top of an eight inch gas main, that's only three foot down.
> ...


Bad form to quote yourself. However there's been a sizable fire over the road.
Two fire appliances and police in attendence.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Someone dug two holes earlier today.
> The problem is they've left over 200 homes without water for the best part of today. Mid 20's temperature wise this afternoon.


I think I met him yesterday. Your missing water is downstairs.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I met him yesterday. Your missing water is downstairs.


Can you get it to flow uphill?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2021)

If they finish this G7 meeting with a C major, the world's problems will resolve.....

Sorry, old musical joke....


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Someone dug two holes earlier today.
> The problem is they've left over 200 homes without water for the best part of today. Mid 20's temperature wise this afternoon.
> 
> Occupants of one house has decided now would be a good time to have a fire, on top of an eight inch gas main, that's only three foot down.
> ...



No BOOM today, BOOM tomorrow. There's always a BOOM tomorrow...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> o/~ Thou shalt have a fishy on a little dishy, Thou shalt have a fishy when the boat comes in... ~/o



I'm now whistling the song. The cats think it's food time again, because I often sing that at food time. Especially when they're having fish.

Yeah, yeah, I know, I'm a mad cat lady with a few screws loose...


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> No BOOM today, BOOM tomorrow. There's always a BOOM tomorrow...


No tiara!!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> No tiara!!



Boom trararara, boom trararara, tra ra, tra ra, boom, boom, boom!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Boom trararara, boom trararara, tra ra, tra ra, boom, boom, boom!


No, no boom or boom, boom tonight.
Round these parts at least.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> No, no boom or boom, boom tonight.
> Round these parts at least.



Then BOOM tomorrow.

Ivanova is always right.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Then BOOM tomorrow.
> 
> Ivanova is always right.


They've all gone now. No more flashing lights outside.
Other appliances fetching water from further afield.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2021)

A most relaxing day. A lie in, an unhurried bike ride in the sunshine, a bit of gardening and multiple coffees is a lovely way to wind down from a working week.

I've still not decided what I'm doing on Sunday.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> A most relaxing day. A lie in, an unhurried bike ride in the sunshine, a bit of gardening and multiple coffees is a lovely way to wind down from a working week.
> 
> I've still not decided what I'm doing on Sunday.


Slobbing around, vegging out!
As little as possible.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2021)

Good morning. The weather is a bit gloomy but I wasn't planning on going out today anyway.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2021)

Got a complaint to make the moderators : 

Nobody woke me earlier , so only just going out for some miles .


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2021)

I'm not up yet..


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If they finish this G7 meeting with a C major, the world's problems will resolve.....
> 
> Sorry, old musical joke....


Are they doing a lot of polishing ?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2021)

Morning .
We've had some rain . Not sure what it's doing at the moment .


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Jun 2021)

Beautiful blue sky and sunny on the coast. Today, I shall mostly be out on my bike. ✌


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Beautiful blue sky and sunny on the coast. Today, I shall mostly be out on my bike. ✌



Take pictures.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jun 2021)

Marnin'


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2021)

I've got some Geraniums to plant this morning.


----------



## mybike (6 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife heard the Red Arrows fly past.
> I couldn't hear them because of the TV.



When we camped between Hurne's 08 runway & the A338 during the celebration of VE day, the TV would have had to have been at ear damaging levels to prevent us hearing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> When we camped between Hurne's 08 runway & the A338 during the celebration of VE day, the TV would have had to have been at ear damaging levels to prevent us hearing.


Used to be a couple of flights a week to Jersey when I was a kid .... bet that's changed. The old man worked there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2021)

I'm looking rather smart this morning: I was so busy dealing the remains of the holiday washing and my work clothes for tomorrow I forgot to keep some normal clothes aside for today...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've got some Geraniums to plant this morning.


And some trailing Begonias


----------



## mybike (6 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> We've had some rain . Not sure what it's doing at the moment .



Same here, 0.04". The bush outside the back door is very wet.


----------



## mybike (6 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm looking rather smart this morning: I was so busy dealing the remains of the holiday washing and my work clothes for tomorrow I forgot to keep some normal clothes aside for today...



In your birthday suit?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> In your birthday suit?



Too cold for that, just smart casuals. I look like I should be working in a rather posh office...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2021)

Drizzling here in Hamtun..

Unfortunately, its not lemon icing kinda drizzle either 😔


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. The weather is a bit gloomy but I wasn't planning on going out today anyway.


You might cheer it up, if you were to go out!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2021)

Time to strip some wallpaper .
Already stripped the bed .
Two cuppas have gone down well


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Pick a small, possibly unheard of, town on the other side/end of the country, and set your scene there.


Peoria quite famous for a few things. It was the hub of Vaudeville, or music hall type entertainment, as it also had a tendency to represent what would and would not go over well in the rest of the country. Also, much of Caterpillar Tractor Company was centered around there. About a quarter million in the metro area. Many folks from the Rhineland Palatinate came there in the 1850s, as well as many from Ireland and Lebanon in the 1950's and 1960's.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peoria,_Illinois


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Jun 2021)

Met an old friend in the market this morning she offered me the use of her house in the Pyrenees this summer. It is in a tiny hamlet of about twenty properties , most of which are empty. Altitude 2000 plus, meters above sea level . In the winter it is awe inspiring and in the summer it's the ideal place to get a bit of relief from the heat here in the Lot.
Bliss


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2021)

Tea, check.

Sausage rolls, check.

F1 from Azerbaijan on the radio, check.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2021)

Just watching the triathlon from Leeds .
It is surprising to see how that much swimming and cycling can affect your coordination, as the runners seem to be spilling their drinks all over the place .


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Tea, check.
> 
> Sausage rolls, check.
> 
> *F1 from Azerbaijan on the radio, check.*


Singapore has been slung from the calendar.


----------



## Ripple (6 Jun 2021)

Looks like whole world forgot about my existence. 😶


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Jun 2021)

Said a quiet thank you at a memorial on my ride today. 75 years on.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2021)

Let's just say that the Gods of motor racing have a very twisted sense of humour.

I won't spoiler the race. All I'll say is don't miss the highlights.


----------



## dave r (6 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Let's just say that the Gods of motor racing have a very twisted sense of humour.
> 
> I won't spoiler the race. All I'll say is don't miss the highlights.



Thank you.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Singapore has been slung from the calendar.



Maybe they ran out of gin... 

I prefer Singapore noodles, myself...


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2021)

It's time for a well-earned Jammy Dodger


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

Ripple said:


> Looks like whole world forgot about my existence. 😶


Why?


----------



## Ripple (6 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why?



Nobody texts me. Nobody phones me. Nobody writes me on WhatsApp. Or FB Messenger.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

Ripple said:


> Nobody texts me. Nobody phones me. Nobody writes me on WhatsApp. Or FB Messenger.


What's WhatsApp?


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jun 2021)

Ripple said:


> Nobody texts me. Nobody phones me. Nobody writes me on WhatsApp. Or FB Messenger.


We're still here.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

Ripple said:


> Nobody texts me. Nobody phones me. Nobody writes me on WhatsApp. Or FB Messenger.


Only call I've had this month was a wrong number, text message required details to release funds to my account.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2021)

F.I.A.
Farce in action !


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2021)

My bum is numb.

Maybe I need a more comfy foot stool. The cats have the armchairs, you see...


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> My bum is numb.
> 
> Maybe I need a more comfy foot stool. The cats have the armchairs, you see...


You saying you're Numbum!


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You saying you're Numbum!



No. I am me.

But my ischial tuberosities are complaining that I have been sat down for too long.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> No. I am me.
> 
> But my ischial tuberosities are complaining that I have been sat down for too long.


So, they're not sit bones any more, they're stand bones?


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2021)

Relaxing and enjoying the simple things whilst being eaten by midgies


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, they're not sit bones any more, they're stand bones?



I've managed to shut them up with a cushion LOL


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> View attachment 592585
> 
> 
> Relaxing and enjoying the simple things whilst being eaten by midgies


The smoke not keeping them away?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've managed to shut them up with a cushion LOL


Your cats or your bones?


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> The smoke not keeping them away?


The breeze keeps changing direction.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Jun 2021)

Four hours ago, a blackbird started singing on our chimney pot. There's no traffic noise here so she/he could easily be heard from the lane.
An hour later, the bird was still warbling loudly and the sounds came down the chimney (amplified) into the sitting room for us to enjoy.

The bird was not interested in engaging with my whistled replies from the fireplace.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Four hours ago, a blackbird started singing on our chimney pot. There's no traffic noise here so she/he could easily be heard from the lane.
> An hour later, the bird was still warbling loudly and the sounds came down the chimney (amplified) into the sitting room for us to enjoy.
> 
> The bird was not interested in engaging with my whistled replies from the fireplace.


Maybe it's seeking it's soulmate, the one that lodged down the back of your fire.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2021)

I have my works phone diverted to my mobile, but keep forgetting to disable it while off duty. I have just received a call about a couple of trucks stuck on Felixstowe Dock - who in their right mind works at this time on a Sunday night.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I have my works phone diverted to my mobile, but keep forgetting to disable it while off duty. I have just received a call about a couple of trucks stuck on Felixstowe Dock - who in their right mind works at this time on a Sunday night.


The folk at the Port of Felixstowe.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> The folk at the Port of Felixstowe.


As I said "In their right mind"


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2021)

I'm running out of turf so might have to go to bed. Getting cold.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2021)

Early thoughts of heading to Snetterton for a bit of motorsport & a bike ride during the lunch break were scuppered by finding out that the A14 was occupied by a dirty great big transformer being transported westbound (Linky - use an adblocker as it's an Archant web site). Instead I ended up popping into town for some rolls and then cutting the grass when I got home. 

There was plenty of time for a quick local ride while listening to the Grand Prix in the afternoon, but it must have taken more out of me than I thought as there seems to be about half an hour missing from the late afternoon.

It's non-recycling bin day on Monday and mine is out, just don't tell the council that there's some grass cuttings hidden in there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2021)

I grilled shish kebab for dinner. We alternate meat and vegetables here, so I was making alternating pieces of onion, pork, and pepper on the skewers as I made them. I had to go a party in honor of the church committees earlier, so I made something Near Eastern and fast. Always well received, good reviews from Mrs. GA. I didn't get to go on my planned bicycle ride today, due to the party, but one should do ones' duty first.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2021)

Spent some of the evening watching the 1989 Monaco F3 race on the Tube of You.

A bit snoresome alas, but all in the name of research.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Your cats or your bones?



My bones.

The cats are in fine voice.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2021)

Anyways, time to do an Upsy Daisy and go and find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2021)

Well Monday has slipped on to the horizon 
Rained well during the night
Cloudy blue skies at the moment .


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2021)

First cuppa gone 
Cat's come for a cuddle early


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2021)

@Jenkins I saw that dirty great big 184 ton transformer. It was very big and dirty!! Loads of plod bike outriders running interference, albeit very slowly.
Luckily, I was eastbound 😁


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2021)

Up early. 10 miles down the canal to the Etihad for jab 2. Too early, they don't open until 8am.


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Jun 2021)

Afternoon all!

Air quality has improved, China's got its muck back. 

Will probably go for a quick 15 mile after work, it should be a bit cooler by then.


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Jun 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Four hours ago, a blackbird started singing on our chimney pot. There's no traffic noise here so she/he could easily be heard from the lane.
> An hour later, the bird was still warbling loudly and the sounds came down the chimney (amplified) into the sitting room for us to enjoy.
> 
> The bird was not interested in engaging with my whistled replies from the fireplace.



It's quite quiet birdsong wise here just now. Many birds have headed north to escape the heat. We'll get our dawn chorus back around September/October.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2021)

Morning . It was nice and sunny with broken cloud earlier but it has now clouded over and gone grey .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jun 2021)

At the vets yet again. Checking the dogs paw after a toe was removed and seeking a better solution to conjunctivitis.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2021)

I think it is time for him to go after yesterday's performance. A nice pleasant Sunday afternoon's drive isn't what I would call racing . A driver which the TV peeps thought was past it managed to finish well so I would have expected him to have done better .

I haven't mentioned names in case peeps haven't seen it yet .


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2021)

Back and logged onto work. First through the door for my jab. Got two stickers this time, a AZ sticker as I arrived (which didn't stick well to a sweaty jersey) and the tufty club one after.


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Jun 2021)

15 miles done.

Shower and food. Not at the same time mind you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2021)

The workmen have well and truly gasted my flabber! They've just disconnected my internet without telling me, left cables dangling all over my hallway, set the building fire alarm off so that the Fire Brigade were called out and it's only midday!


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The workmen have well and truly gasted my flabber! They've just disconnected my internet without telling me, left cables dangling all over my hallway, set the building fire alarm off so that the Fire Brigade were called out and it's only midday!



This mornings visit by the local plumber left me with a severe case of embarrassment, he finished the job, got the cash machine out so I could pay him and I couldn't remember my pin number, now waiting for their office to ring so I can pay them.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2021)

Warm and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. There is a lot of high level cloud and a bit of a breeze.

I spent the morning puttering around in the garden re-potting various herbs and vegetable plants. The ones I bought on Friday will be done tomorrow - they are doing very well and have appreciated being outside. I've found a nice planter to put the strawberries in.

Almost time for lunch, and then I'll be getting the mower out later.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2021)

Mr Kipling does make exceedingly plain cherry Bakewell tarts


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2021)

Lunch negotiated. I finished a few bitsas lurking in the fridge.

I am now doing a few bits on my writing project, and shortly I shall be going off to do stuff outside.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2021)

10 miles bimbled in the sunshine, diverting via the charity shop to drop a few bits & bob's off.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2021)

Argh, just about to shoot a bunch of jobsworths at work. We want one purchase order doing, one and it's a call off for a year. One support department deals with the Purchase order for Faculty A, but won't touch it for the other Faculty B (bear in mind this is for next year and two Faculties will be one). Another support department has said they won't do it as it's to do with students, and they support staff. They have spent longer in the last week discussing why they won't do it. I have today suggested that maybe the Team raising the other orders (which is far more complicated) should also do this one, as it covers next year and it's all the same Faculty. 

Was I rude to suggest it's taken more time arguing about why they won't do it, than it does to key the details in. I've said 'come back with a decision'.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Jun 2021)

A cycle along the coast to Seasalter after work methinks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> A cycle along the coast to Seasalter after work methinks.


I ended up parking at Seasalter the other day. Parking in Whitstable town was impossible.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Jun 2021)

Whitstable is a nightmare. I cycled through yesterday on the way to Canterbury. Madness! Can you recommend a pub for dinner in Seasalter?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jun 2021)

My new bell on recumbent makes a pleasing sound. That is all.


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Argh, just about to shoot a bunch of jobsworths at work. We want one purchase order doing, one and it's a call off for a year. One support department deals with the Purchase order for Faculty A, but won't touch it for the other Faculty B (bear in mind this is for next year and two Faculties will be one). Another support department has said they won't do it as it's to do with students, and they support staff. They have spent longer in the last week discussing why they won't do it. I have today suggested that maybe the Team raising the other orders (which is far more complicated) should also do this one, as it covers next year and it's all the same Faculty.
> 
> Was I rude to suggest it's taken more time arguing about why they won't do it, than it does to key the details in. I've said 'come back with a decision'.



Posts like this make me glad I'm retired.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Whitstable is a nightmare. I cycled through yesterday on the way to Canterbury. Madness! Can you recommend a pub for dinner in Seasalter?


I've never eaten in Seasalter so sorry. There's a pub called the Four Horseshoes along the road in Graveney that looks like it might do food.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2021)

Where's the fuse box in my 2012 Honda Jazz? 
T'book says flap down the glove box (which one, there's two). Nope, not there cos that'll be for a left hand drive model, obviously! 
Flap down a flap under the steering wheel... Nope. 
It must be somewhere


----------



## postman (7 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Met an old friend in the market this morning she offered me the use of her house in the Pyrenees this summer. It is in a tiny hamlet of about twenty properties , most of which are empty. Altitude 2000 plus, meters above sea level . In the winter it is awe inspiring and in the summer it's the ideal place to get a bit of relief from the heat here in the Lot.
> Bliss
> 
> 
> View attachment 592457


I does carry a nice suitcase if you need help,just asking.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> My new bell on recumbent makes a pleasing sound. That is all.


Tis more than enough to be the owner of a new warning klaxon* with a pleasant timbre.
*Pedants need not reply.


----------



## postman (7 Jun 2021)

Bless the Leeds triathlon,we get the roads and pavements all done up,a few pictures in the Yorkshire Evening Post of a couple of local brothers,but the rest of the roads can go to help in a handcart.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Where's the fuse box in my 2012 Honda Jazz?
> T'book says flap down the glove box (which one, there's two). Nope, not there cos that'll be for a left hand drive model, obviously!
> Flap down a flap under the steering wheel... Nope.
> It must be somewhere


Good luck.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Where's the fuse box in my 2012 Honda Jazz?
> T'book says flap down the glove box (which one, there's two). Nope, not there cos that'll be for a left hand drive model, obviously!
> Flap down a flap under the steering wheel... Nope.
> It must be somewhere


About 2 minutes in for the internal ones....unless they moved them around in 2012....


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Bless the Leeds triathlon,we get the roads and pavements all done up,a few pictures in the Yorkshire Evening Post of a couple of local brothers,but the rest of the roads can go to help in a handcart.


A long time ago when Manchester was gearing up for their commonwealth games bid the visiting dignitaries got chauffeured around the prospective sites and inner city areas that would benefit from inward and central government assistance and investments.
A self propelled diamond saw was used to cut "preparation for tramway lines" in front of Colgate Palmolives building on Ordsall lane and the men and woman decamped from their caravan of Mercedes Enzas and inspected the site, no tramway ever appeared there, nearby yes but not there.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2021)

Right, that's a chunk of the garden tamed. 

Time to put the kettle on.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Argh, just about to shoot a bunch of jobsworths at work. We want one purchase order doing, one and it's a call off for a year. One support department deals with the Purchase order for Faculty A, but won't touch it for the other Faculty B (bear in mind this is for next year and two Faculties will be one). Another support department has said they won't do it as it's to do with students, and they support staff. They have spent longer in the last week discussing why they won't do it. I have today suggested that maybe the Team raising the other orders (which is far more complicated) should also do this one, as it covers next year and it's all the same Faculty.
> 
> Was I rude to suggest it's taken more time arguing about why they won't do it, than it does to key the details in. I've said 'come back with a decision'.



You could sell tickets, popcorn and hot dogs while you wait, you know. This could take some time...


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> About 2 minutes in for the internal ones....unless they moved them around in 2012....



Excellent.. Thank you.. Tell me, though, do I hang like a bat from the rear view mirror, or do a head stand in the foot well to see them properly?

💪


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> I does carry a nice suitcase if you need help,just asking.


Good pair of boots and a back pack would help you more 





This was in May, keep heading that direction and you can walk over the Pyrenees on mountain tracks and you will cross into Spain


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Excellent.. Thank you.. Tell me, though, do I hang like a bat from the rear view mirror, or do a head stand in the foot well to see them properly?
> 
> 💪


They didn't call it the Fit for nothing....


----------



## fossyant (7 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> You could sell tickets, popcorn and hot dogs while you wait, you know. This could take some time...



Same happened last year. I had to pull in a favour from Procurement to do it for us. Might wear thin this year.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Where's the fuse box in my 2012 Honda Jazz?
> T'book says flap down the glove box (which one, there's two). Nope, not there cos that'll be for a left hand drive model, obviously!
> Flap down a flap under the steering wheel... Nope.
> It must be somewhere


You do realise that the Japanese drive on the correct side of the road so all their cars are designed as RHD models initially.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2021)

raleighnut said:


> You do realise that the Japanese drive on the correct side of the road so all their cars are designed as RHD models initially.


Yes, I did know that they are sensible people.. But it isn't the fuse that's blown. Must be summat else. The rear windows don't work. Maybe the thingie in the armrest is at fault.. Hmmmm. More youtube searches!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Whitstable is a nightmare. I cycled through yesterday on the way to Canterbury. Madness! Can you recommend a pub for dinner in Seasalter?


There is a ''gastropub'' in Seasalter - The Sportsman. http://thesportsmanseasalter.co.uk/index.php I've not been there, only past.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2021)

I have a  and two chocolate biskits.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Jun 2021)

I decided dinner in my hot flask and ride to the beach.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2021)

Sounds like the crows and magpies are falling out... Again!! 🥊 🐦


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2021)

Anyways, time to go and feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

A delivery from the "auld country" has grown in size and will need a customs declaration. I was going to send it by usual methods for sub 25kg but its not sub any longer.
Earlier I phoned a very nice man whose services I have employed in the past to ask him if he thought it likely he would be traversing the A10 heading south. He told me that he had been fairly close to home since late last year because his wife had been diagnosed with stomach and bowel cancer, she died five weeks ago.
Sometimes a person gets a reminder that whatever their woes someone else is also feeling cheated and short of the warm secure feeling they prefer to have.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jun 2021)

There is a thread going on the dark side about Chinese and covid which brought back some memories.
I once spent a week in hospital in a 4 bed ward where one was Malaysian Chinese. It was a very chatty ward when they were not doing nasty thing to us and this guy educated us in lots of aspects of the Chinese.
Not all Chinese are the same and for example he despised Hong Kong Chinese and advised us to never eat at a restaurant owned by such people. 
The Chinese appeared to spread all over the world and developed differently in each area. In China itself of course there is a vast range of different people coming under Chinese rule and called Chinese.
We once ate at a Chinese restaurant in Glasgow where there seemed to be a very tense atmosphere. Early next morning the owner was shot dead by persons unknown.
An ex policeman told me they had very little trouble from the Chinese community as they dealt with everything within their own community.
There was also an officer fluent in Mandarin who could understand other dialects. He attended any incidents involving Chinese but his job was just to listen to any interaction which monoglots would not understand.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> they dealt with everything within their own community.


Its the stuff of much humour from irreverent white folks such as myself, the cleaver armed charges and the like.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> There is a thread going on the dark side about Chinese and covid which brought back some memories.
> I once spent a week in hospital in a 4 bed ward where one was Malaysian Chinese. It was a very chatty ward when they were not doing nasty thing to us and this guy educated us in lots of aspects of the Chinese.
> Not all Chinese are the same and for example he despised Hong Kong Chinese and advised us to never eat at a restaurant owned by such people.
> The Chinese appeared to spread all over the world and developed differently in each area. In China itself of course there is a vast range of different people coming under Chinese rule and called Chinese.
> ...


That is quite an education for a brief mundane post, my interest is piqued.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

A tax adviser called at 2 today, I pointed out my recently deceased cats grave and mentioned the slog I put into the job. I asked her if I could make an offset against it. I doubt it she said. I asked if I could offset the expensive tea I served her, I doubt it would put a dent in your liability but you are welcome to try.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jun 2021)

I have a list of things that I need to do in the mornings before work this week. It was a lovely day so I washed & polished the car this morning - it wasn't on the list.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

The delivery man who told me his wife had died recently, I first met him three years ago. I asked him how he got on for finding a mosque when he was delivering within mainland Europe. He said he always knew just to look in the poorer areas, made me sad.
Last year he did a drop for me when my garden was at its best, he could travel during the covid, yes, I know.
I sent him off with some very ready melons and some tomatoes for salads and sandwiches on his onward journey. On the phone early this evening he told me that last week he was looking for a pic on his phone of an engine oil label to buy oil for his van and happened on a photo of his melon and tomato bounty that he took for a souvenir, he remembered the day fondly.
I asked him when and he checked the email confirmation of his order, last Wednesday he said, that was the day my partner discussed calling him for a quote. I love spooky coincidence, I hold no store by it and can confirm that no such thing ever plays a part regarding lottery tickets but I do recall many such coincidences.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I have a list of things that I need to do in the mornings before work this week. It was a lovely day so I washed & polished the car this morning - it wasn't on the list.


There is a silver coloured car, a red coloured motorcycle and a yellow coloured motorcycle. I see you use the words "the car", my vehicles aren't on your list (I would feel unease if they where) but if you happen to be passing.....
I can provide all of the usual car chore tools, free tea too, coffee if you prefer.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Met an old friend in the market this morning she offered me the use of her house in the Pyrenees this summer. It is in a tiny hamlet of about twenty properties , most of which are empty. Altitude 2000 plus, meters above sea level . In the winter it is awe inspiring and in the summer it's the ideal place to get a bit of relief from the heat here in the Lot.
> Bliss
> 
> 
> View attachment 592457


Thats gorgeous . TdF goes through Ceret this year, stayed there during the cherry festival couple of years back, lovely.... one of the best bits of Europe?


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just cooked spaghetti. I nibbled a strand and decided it was done, just a smidgen past al dente *(I was transferring money on my phone at the time and I'd have stopped it earlier had the person given me the correct account name) .* From experience, spaghetti can stick to the kitchen wall before the core of the strand is cooked enough for me.



The funds have still not come through.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Four hours ago, a blackbird started singing on our chimney pot. There's no traffic noise here so she/he could easily be heard from the lane.
> An hour later, the bird was still warbling loudly and the sounds came down the chimney (amplified) into the sitting room for us to enjoy.
> 
> The bird was not interested in engaging with my whistled replies from the fireplace.



Was it an African or European blackbird?

Could explain the communication barrier.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> one of the best bits of Europe?


There is for another thread! For myself I rank any view and visit of the Cairngorms from any village or town nearby as above almost any place I have visited within Europe.
I once met a man and his wife who traveled from Holland to visit the Scottish Highlands in the winter, he told me that he stopped his car, got out and welled up when he first saw the Cairngorms in profile from the turn for the military road to Nethy Bridge north of Tomintoul, he said the view made the hairs on his arms stand up. I understood the feeling.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Thats gorgeous . TdF goes through Ceret this year, stayed there during the cherry festival couple of years back, lovely.... one of the best bits of Europe?


I couldn't agree more , l love visiting the region ...esp. in the winter , if you like snow and skiing the Ariege is the place , very un commercialised !


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Warm and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. There is a lot of high level cloud and a bit of a breeze.
> 
> I spent the morning puttering around in the garden re-potting various herbs and vegetable plants. The ones I bought on Friday will be done tomorrow - they are doing very well and have appreciated being outside. I've found a nice planter to put the strawberries in.
> 
> Almost time for lunch, and then I'll be getting the mower out later.



I notice you failed to mow my lawn........ 

...... Again.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I couldn't agree more , l love visiting the region ...esp. in the winter , if you like snow and skiing the Ariege is the place , very un commercialised !


So when are you going ?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2021)

The future is purple


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Maybe it's seeking it's soulmate, the one that lodged down the back of your fire.


You mean the one whose fire bleached skeleton remains lay as accusation of murder by flames? I have to admit to feeling some joy when I found many dead wasps in my ash pan when I put the fire to bed for the summer last week, I felt the same rosy glow last spring.
Best that I do not mention the wagtail nest I exposed when cutting back the ivy last years spring, a sober warning and a little too late for this year, be careful with the garden hacking about in spring!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> So when are you going ?


I guess a bit later on into the summer, when l get tired of the heat. I have been to my friends house quite a few times in both summer and winter and it is always pretty awe inspiring to be walking /climbing in the Pyrenees. They are impressive at least to me they are , having been brought up in East Anglia


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> The future is purple


Is this an investment opportunity I should be mindful of Biggs?


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> I notice you failed to mow my lawn........
> 
> ...... Again.


You are not alone, mine was not mowed either, Reynard is a slacker.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Is this an investment opportunity I should be mindful of Biggs?



Surely you understand by mind by now 



woodbutchmaster said:


> I guess a bit later on into the summer, when l get tired of the heat. I have been to my friends house quite a few times in both summer and winter and it is always pretty awe inspiring to be walking /climbing in the Pyrenees. They are impressive at least to me they are , having been brought up in East Anglia




Sounds ideal to me


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There is a ''gastropub'' in Seasalter - The Sportsman. http://thesportsmanseasalter.co.uk/index.php I've not been there, only past.



It has a good reputation for its food. Cycled past many times going across the Graveney Marshes.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

I'm retiring to watch 1.5 episodes of Fargo after an eventful and perhaps not so mundane a day, I'll reflect over the rest of the weeks days to decide if it was mundane, most things are I think, except for taxes.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Surely you understand by mind by now


Biggs I would like to presume so but am blinded by a certain amount of fandom due to your ability to exit the house while others are snoring and your enviable succession of desirable older machinery ownership. I'll just say yes I do.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jun 2021)

Bought a fishing rod today


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2021)

Lovely light supper of cold cooked chicken, new potatoes with garlic & dill butter, and steamed asparagus.

Am now working on my writing project, trying to get some racing drivers to behave.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> I notice you failed to mow my lawn........
> 
> ...... Again.





randynewmanscat said:


> You are not alone, mine was not mowed either, Reynard is a slacker.



I'm not slacking! I can't take my ride on mower on the M25. I have no desire being stopped by Plod as I put-put-put along...


----------



## tyred (7 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Bought a fishing rod today


Now you can sit in a boat and drink beer

But seriously, hope you enjoy and I wish you tight lines. I really should look out my rod and gear start fishing for mackerel again this summer, haven't done that in several years.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm not slacking! I can't take my ride on mower on the M25. I have no desire being stopped by Plod as I put-put-put along...


It is obvious you have not watched "The Straight Story". It must said the films main character did not ride on the interstate.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> It is obvious you have not watched "The Straight Story". It must said the films main character did not ride on the interstate.



Yebbut you want me to arrive at some point this year, no?


----------



## tyred (7 Jun 2021)

I have long admired the music of Imelda May and I admit I do find her very attractive.

I got the shock of my life today on the return trip from the my weekend tour when I stumbled on her and a load of other musicians and a film crew shooting a music video alongside a river on a minor road. I just stopped to see what was going on, didn't realise it was anyone so famous at first. They were all very friendly and I got my photo taken. 

Just my luck to meet the woman of my dreams while sunburned, soaked in sweat, covered in dust with a chainring tattoo on my leg and riding a tatty old bike with el cheapo tent strapped to the rack. Not how to create a good first impression She probably thought I was some sort of hobo!


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yebbut you want me to arrive at some point this year, no?


My mower is slow, perhaps 12kph full throttle, yours may be faster, or slower. 
You have a calculator? I don't pay for travel time or miles mind you. €20 usually pays for a garden cut when I'm away.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I have a list of things that I need to do in the mornings before work this week. It was a lovely day so I washed & polished the car this morning - it wasn't on the list.


Top list avoidance. I remember when essay deadlines were getting closer and closer, the flat became spotless.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> The funds have still not come through.


Ah, I was transferring the money over to daughter-mother but she gave me the wrong account name. So I guessed her proper account name and it went through. I now have the money back. It was only a bridging loan because she'd been let down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> It has a good reputation for its food. Cycled past many times going across the Graveney Marshes.


Talking of Graveney, I'm sure there was an old pub that reopened as a cycling café for a while somewhere nearby, maybe 6 or 7 years back. For some reason, the name Wheelers (Freewheelers?) seems to have stuck in my memory. I just did a Google view ride between Faversham to Seasalter and all I could see was the Four Horseshoes. Does any of this mean anything to you?

Edit: https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...s_Pub_Cycling_Cafe-Graveney_Kent_England.html It was the best of grub, it was the worst of grub....Definitely a Marmite kind of pub/café....It was called the Freewheel for a short while.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's a chunk of the garden tamed.
> 
> Time to put the kettle on.


Tamed😂 For how long?


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Good pair of boots and a back pack would help you more
> View attachment 592664
> 
> This was in May, keep heading that direction and you can walk over the Pyrenees on mountain tracks and you will cross into Spain


Stop taunting a person.


----------



## randynewmanscat (7 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Top list avoidance. I remember when essay deadlines were getting closer and closer, the flat became spotless.


All the stuff you blindside thankfully recedes into the rear view to be replaced by important tasks such as cleaning up the place or besting a patience score. 
I remain astounded at the importance of card patience games when tax falls due.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> My mower is slow, perhaps 12kph full throttle, yours may be faster, or slower.
> You have a calculator? I don't pay for travel time or miles mind you. €20 usually pays for a garden cut when I'm away.



TBH I don't know how fast mine can go. 

It's a rather venerable Westwood with a 12.5 hp Briggs & Stratton engine and a 5-speed manual gearbox.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Tamed😂 For how long?



It's like painting the Forth Bridge. By the time I get back to the beginning, it wants doing again...


----------



## DCLane (7 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Where's the fuse box in my 2012 Honda Jazz?
> T'book says flap down the glove box (which one, there's two). Nope, not there cos that'll be for a left hand drive model, obviously!
> Flap down a flap under the steering wheel... Nope.
> It must be somewhere



It's in the glovebox, at the back/top.

Or at least I _think so_. SWMBO's 2009 Jazz hasn't had anything go wrong with it on her 10 years of ownership.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2021)

I have a  and a pain au chocolat and a stack of old Formula 3 footage.

Not a bad way to spend an evening


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> TBH I don't know how fast mine can go.
> 
> It's a rather venerable Westwood with a 12.5 hp Briggs & Stratton engine and a 5-speed manual gearbox.


You know you want to...
https://www.instructables.com/How-to-make-a-racing-lawn-mower/


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I'm retiring to watch 1.5 episodes of Fargo after an eventful and perhaps not so mundane a day, I'll reflect over the rest of the weeks days to decide if it was mundane, most things are I think, except for taxes.


That boarding house in the country near Kansas City (actually Pontiac, Illinois) is a short bicycle ride from my house, maybe 2 or 3 miles as the crow flies, but longer due to necessary detours for the Interstate 55.
https://www.wglt.org/show/wglts-sou...or-outside-b-n-makes-cameo-in-fargo-tv-series


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> There is a silver coloured car, a red coloured motorcycle and a yellow coloured motorcycle. I see you use the words "the car", my vehicles aren't on your list (I would feel unease if they where) but if you happen to be passing.....
> I can provide all of the usual car chore tools, free tea too, coffee if you prefer.


It may be a bit of a problem to "happen to be passing" with all the travel restrictions, quarantine and Covid tests, but if there's free coffee I'm sure a work around can be found


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2021)

Lexi is wandering around with a tail like a bottle brush.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lexi is wandering around with a tail like a bottle brush.


Is it at least her own, or has it been "borrowed" from somewhere/someone?


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Top list avoidance. I remember when essay deadlines were getting closer and closer, the flat became spotless.


It's not so much list avaoidance as co-ordinating of activities.

The list contains such mudane items as ironing, chaging the bedding, vacuuming, cleaning the kitchen floor.
Monday was the first day of a week of late shifts so involved taking food for the week into work. Therefore it was pointless doing the ironing as some of it was uniform for work and there wasn't room in the backpack for it.
I couldn't do the vacuuming as yesterday evening's washing (bike gear) was on the clothes horse in the spare room being given a good airing before being put away (and see the next 2 points)
I couldn't change the bedding as it always goes straight into the wash and it wouldn't have dried before I had to leave for work
The vacuuming is always done after the bedding has been changed.
The kitchen floor is always done after the vacuuming.

I may be over thinking things!


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is it at least her own, or has it been "borrowed" from somewhere/someone?



It's her own tail. When it's in bottle brush mode, it's a good 4 inches wide...


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2021)

Anyways, time to put the writing away and go get some sleep.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to put the writing away and go get some sleep.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2021)

Time to sneak out for a few miles


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time to sneak out for a few miles


Me too. Might see you. Lol.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too. Might see you. Lol.


Meet you half way ? 
Around Newcastle


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2021)

Well first cuppa done 
First exercise done for the day 
All showered and ready to go


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's like painting the Forth Bridge. By the time I get back to the beginning, it wants doing again...


It's almost 8:30 and I am lounging in my pit drinking tea and avoiding the main chore of the morning which is to trim the ivy to a nice fringe.
I might as well leave the ladder in place for the next trim as it will be in days. 
Note to self: work slowly to avoid exposing any wagtail nests.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2021)

A gentle 22 mile bimble for me after a dreadful nights sleep. Actually really enjoyed it so all good.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It's not so much list avaoidance as co-ordinating of activities.
> 
> The list contains such mudane items as ironing, chaging the bedding, vacuuming, cleaning the kitchen floor.
> Monday was the first day of a week of late shifts so involved taking food for the week into work. Therefore it was pointless doing the ironing as some of it was uniform for work and there wasn't room in the backpack for it.
> ...


You can never over think avoidance measures.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2021)

Today is new door day. Allegedly. The old new door day was a couple of weeks ago but the locks didn't arrive, then they were going to transfer the old locks to the new door and then they realised that they wouldn't fit. Then they needed to reroute the phone and internet wiring in preparation for the new door. This resulted in someone drilling into the water main which flooded out here, the flats below and brought the hallway ceiling down, inside and out.

So it's tea and trepidation for me.....


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Jun 2021)

I have the urge to take a gentle ride to my local bar at lunch time. It hasn't been open since god knows when last summer. Outside seating only which suits me, it's going to be warm.


----------



## randynewmanscat (8 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Today is new door day. Allegedly. The old new door day was a couple of weeks ago but the locks didn't arrive, then they were going to transfer the old locks to the new door and then they realised that they wouldn't fit. Then they needed to reroute the phone and internet wiring in preparation for the new door. This resulted in someone drilling into the water main which flooded out here, the flats below and brought the hallway ceiling down, inside and out.
> 
> So it's tea and trepidation for me.....


Flippers and snorkel too?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Note to self: work slowly to avoid exposing any wagtail nests.


Bergeronettes des ruisseaux? Bergeronettes grises? Also called hochequeues.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2021)

Morning.
Ouch! I've got a painful shoulder which has kept me awake for most of the night. It is like I've had 2 injections in it .
I don't know if it was mowing the lawn that did it or cleaning the windows of my wife's car . I might have a hot bath


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's in the glovebox, at the back/top.
> 
> Or at least I _think so_. SWMBO's 2009 Jazz hasn't had anything go wrong with it on her 10 years of ownership.


Mine is under the steering wheel behind the panel with the switches for traction control etc. 

Handily, when I removed the N/S glove box, I discovered the pollen filter for the air con so gave that a clean 👌


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jun 2021)

Onto my 2nd cup of (green) Tea, first one didn't touch the sides.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2021)

Cool, they've set the fire alarm off again....


----------



## mybike (8 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> Posts like this make me glad I'm retired.



It was when I was told that they were going to bring in outside consultants to do H&S checks the last straw came! I regularly wandered around the building, poking my nose in, looking for things that might be a problem. Not to mention the other guys knew to come to me. So they replaced me with a once a month visit by an outsider who didn't know the technology or the business.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2021)

2nd coffee. Feeling a little rough after AZ #2 yesterday, but I think I'll get a ride in at lunch to clear the head.


----------



## mybike (8 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes, I did know that they are sensible people.. But it isn't the fuse that's blown. Must be summat else. The rear windows don't work. Maybe the thingie in the armrest is at fault.. Hmmmm. More youtube searches!



Stupid question, but childlock?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2021)

I've had a hot bath . I'm walking around like an old man ! Ooh! I am an old man! 
The air around my left armpit smells fresh now! The aim with the other arm isn't that good at the moment.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Talking of Graveney, I'm sure there was an old pub that reopened as a cycling café for a while somewhere nearby, maybe 6 or 7 years back. For some reason, the name Wheelers (Freewheelers?) seems to have stuck in my memory. I just did a Google view ride between Faversham to Seasalter and all I could see was the Four Horseshoes. Does any of this mean anything to you?
> 
> Edit: https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...s_Pub_Cycling_Cafe-Graveney_Kent_England.html It was the best of grub, it was the worst of grub....Definitely a Marmite kind of pub/café....It was called the Freewheel for a short while.



Yes the freewheelers. It was still going about 3 years ago. It held some maintenance classes and cycling jumble sales among other things. It's about a mile before the sportsman you head footrests Whitstable. On the left.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Now you can sit in a boat and drink beer
> 
> But seriously, hope you enjoy and I wish you tight lines. I really should look out my rod and gear start fishing for mackerel again this summer, haven't done that in several years.


Thanks. Yes been mackrel fishing with a borrowed rod, but no luck yet. New rod is for river fishing, so will be trying it out on the Dee on the Welsh borders for some trout.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jun 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> I notice you failed to mow my lawn........
> 
> ...... Again.



Every two weeks a very nice man mows my lawn, but it is a tad too far for him to do yours.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2021)

Speicher said:


> Every two weeks a very nice man mows my lawn, but it is a tad too far for him to do yours.


Ours need doing could be a tough decision later either cut the grass or go for a ride


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> Stupid question, but childlock?


Nope, all childlock buttons set correctly, unless it's the wiring to the armrest switch.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2021)

I was in Next with MrsPete this morning. As she was looking at brassiers, I leant against the stand that, unfortunately, was on wheels. 
It moved sideways and all the bras started swinging from side to side in a jaunty fashion..... Gave me a few thoughts, I can tell you! 

Well, apparently it wasn't funny


----------



## pawl (8 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I was in Next with MrsPete this morning. As she was looking at brassiers, I leant against the stand that, unfortunately, was on wheels.
> It moved sideways and all the bras started swinging from side to side in a jaunty fashion..... Gave me a few thoughts, I can tell you!
> 
> Well, apparently it wasn't funny




That gave me a good giggle.Some people don’t have a sense of humour.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2021)

I saw a Great Spotted Woodpecker in an Ash tree at the bottom of our garden . It would appear to be a juvenile by the red patch towards the front of its head .


----------



## DCLane (8 Jun 2021)

My university's marking system's gone pop so I've gone for a ride until it's fixed.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2021)

Hot, still and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Put away all the de-quarantined shopping this morning. This includes mum's new mop-and-bucket (I hope she doesn't break these ones), several kilos of "OO" pasta flour that I picked up at 15p a kilo on clearance (left over from last year's "weird brands" bonanza - the packaging is all in Italiano) and the large jar of mayonnaise that I got on YS for 88p instead of £2.50 because the label was greasy.

I've sorted out the ingredients for tonight's supper and have somehow managed to eat half a large punnet of raspberries while I was at it. All the pots outside have been watered - the tomato and strawberry plants I bought on Friday have really perked up.

It is almost time for lunch.

And then I'm having some bike time.


----------



## mybike (8 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> This includes mum's new mop-and-bucket (I hope she doesn't break these ones),



I hope you took the cost out of her wages.


----------



## mybike (8 Jun 2021)

Home from a visit to the HEALTH CENTRE.

Woke up Saturday with a sore leg, Sunday, driving was unpleasant, Monday, wife & daughter insisted I ting the doctor, who told me to come in to have it checked. Prescription of blood thinners, then scan today, which showed no clot. While I was on the premises they grabbed me for blood pressure and while they were at it took an armful.

I'll have to avoid that place for another 5 years.

Wife decided she wanted lunch in town.

My leg still hurts, any volunteers to cut my lawns?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Nope, all childlock buttons set correctly, unless it's the wiring to the armrest switch.


Are both sides not working ?
They are usually sided .


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> My university's marking system's gone pop so I've gone for a ride until it's fixed.
> 
> View attachment 592800



Sound an eminently sensible use of the down time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Are both sides not working ?
> They are usually sided .


I had a 2009 Jazz and it was one button which stopped both children misbehaving in the back. I think it also disabled the front passenger side button.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2021)

Had a very nice lunch of a chicken & avocado sandwich, an orange, some more of those raspberries and two 

I'm letting that tamp down a little, and then it's off for some bike time.  Haven't yet decided whether to take the MTB and head off to Adventurer's Drove or to take the hybrid and tootle off to Coveney and come back via Ely.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2021)

Popped out at lunch for 16 miles off road. Tracks and trails have dried out nicely, and the old MTB is mainly dusty. I'm getting an annoying 'tinkle' type click every pedal rotation. New BB fitted weeks ago, crankset off and cleaned/retightened, cassette done, pedals done and saddle rails regreased. Still doing it today.

Took cranks off earlier and decided to see if the new BB was tight. Undid the non-drive side slightly, and managed a good half turn on the drive side - ah, hope that's it. The new Shimano cartridge BB's have a longer thread. Fingers crossed for the next ride.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Are both sides not working ?
> They are usually sided .


One fuse per (4) window, but one press button to lock and isolate all but the drivers' controls and another button to turn off the rear windows.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Today is new door day. Allegedly. The old new door day was a couple of weeks ago but the locks didn't arrive, then they were going to transfer the old locks to the new door and then they realised that they wouldn't fit. Then they needed to reroute the phone and internet wiring in preparation for the new door. This resulted in someone drilling into the water main which flooded out here, the flats below and brought the hallway ceiling down, inside and out.
> 
> So it's tea and trepidation for me.....


Who's doing the work? Laurel and Hardy? Or the Three Stooges?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Who's doing the work? Laurel and Hardy? Or the Three Stooges?


The electrician drilled the hole in the water main and the gas man did the plumbing, the workers installing the doors set off the fire alarms twice, the guy helping the electrician aqua-vacced the flat and stuck the gunge in the kitchen sink so the foreman had to unblock the sink. Life in Lewishambles....


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2021)

Apparently I need to escalate an issue to someone who hasn't bothered to do anything about the issue that he has been e mailed about already 

I do love dealing with some companies


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jun 2021)

Chicken marinating nicely in the fridge 
Once BBQ'd later will be joining a fairly lethal curry sauce


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Jun 2021)

Speicher said:


> Every two weeks a very nice man mows my lawn, but it is a tad too far for him to do yours.



I can't help feeling it would be easier for him to come to me rather than me bring the lawn to him, c'mon Wol, think it through.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2021)

Opted for an afternoon in the company of Max the MTB. Rode out along Downham Hythe and Adventurer's Drove, then via Oxlode to Wardy Hill along the Hundred Foot. Sat in the sun for a bit, then rode home via Pymoor. I think it's about 14 miles all told, half of that on tarmac, the rest on gravel and dirt.

Now sat down with a  and a couple of chocolate biskits.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2021)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jun 2021)

This is getting exciting now, although some might find it mundane:



They are almost on the point of leaving the nest!


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jun 2021)

Just got in from Aldi with the makings of a Greek salad. Except Greek salads don't typically have Jersey Royals mixed in. Also got a bottle of cheap Beaujolais and a kilo of peanut butter. After yesterdays bike fettlage, my only bikes with racks are now the singlespeeder or the Brompton.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jun 2021)

TheDoctor said:


> Just got in from Aldi with the makings of a Greek salad. Except Greek salads don't typically have Jersey Royals mixed in. Also got a bottle of cheap Beaujolais and a kilo of peanut butter. After yesterdays bike fettlage, my only bikes with racks are now the singlespeeder or the Brompton.


A kilo of peanut butter? Is that all in one jar or several smaller ones? (I love peanut butter!)


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> A kilo of peanut butter? Is that all in one jar or several smaller ones? (I love peanut butter!)


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Jun 2021)

Do they do a smooth peanut butter as well?


----------



## TheDoctor (8 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Do they do a smooth peanut butter as well?


Yes, they do. They both have a tendency to separate, as they're just nuts. No stabilizers, emulsifiers or anything else. Just nuts.


----------



## mybike (8 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a 2009 Jazz and it was one button which stopped both children misbehaving in the back. I think it also disabled the front passenger side button.



Anything that can stop children misbehaving in the back is a great scientific advance.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Jun 2021)

I made pizza for dinner.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2021)

I had a home made salmon & dill quiche, sliced tomatoes and buttered leeks. And the last of those lovely raspberries.

A  is now called for.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2021)

Apparently, the strawberries I just ate were pink diamonds. They were neither pink nor diamantine. They were delicious though.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (8 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> Anything that can stop children misbehaving in the back is a great scientific advance.


Is that possible?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2021)

Anybody going to be watching the partial eclipse on Thursday. Start in the UK is 10:07 BST(UTC+1).

Expect 20% of the sun blocked in the south of the country, to 30% in Scotland.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2021)

I realise now that I should have said ''misbehaving with the windows.'' Stopping children misbehaving at the press of a button is way beyond current technology.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I realise now that I should have said ''misbehaving with the windows.'' Stopping children misbehaving at the press of a button is way beyond current technology.


Current legal technology.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Current legal technology.


Good point. Amendment approved.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2021)

Another  would be a good thing right now. And maybe a slice of toast and marmalade to go with it.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2021)

Right, bed for me. I'm tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2021)

A slow awakening today 
Clear blue skies so a nice day
Puss cat wants his breakfast  
Things not ready to work yet


----------



## gbb (9 Jun 2021)

I love mornings when you stand outside in the sun at 6.30am...and already feel its warmth.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2021)

gbb said:


> I love mornings when you stand outside in the sun at 6.30am...and already feel its warmth.



It's even better when out on yer bike 
Cat has now been fed 
Body has been showered 
First cuppa has been drunk 
Almost ready for today's battles


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jun 2021)

Mornin' all


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2021)

Low Gear Guy said:


> Is that possible?



Unlikely


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It is sunny here. I have put our dustbin out. I thought the wind had a bit of a chill to it .
I had a better night's sleep last night. My shoulder is still letting me know that it hasn't recovered yet. I will take it easy again today. There was a ride planned for tomorrow evening.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2021)

Can I just mention, at the risk of being ostracised, banned, expelled, thrown out, blackballed, shunned, cast out or banished, that I hate peanut butter.. 

🤮


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2021)

Before that happens, good morning folks. The Goldfinches are flitting around the bird feeder before it gets too hot for them. 

I might have a yoghurt with honey for breakfast, today.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Can I just mention, at the risk of being ostracised, banned, expelled, thrown out, blackballed, shunned, cast out or banished, that I hate peanut butter..
> 
> 🤮


I tried peanut butter for the first time last night with a view to use it as a high protein-cycling fuel when out on long rides. I spat it out and threw the jar in the bin.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Jun 2021)

You got peanuts, you got butter, they should never meet.🤢


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> You got peanuts, you got butter, they should never meet.🤢


Yes, I should have known really as I never have butter unless it’s an integral ingredient in a dish (rather than spreading it on bread  )

In my defence, I thought the ‘butter’ part was just a name…


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Jun 2021)

Lemon curd as well, just no!


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Lemon curd as well, just no!



I haven't eaten Lemon Curd since I was a small child.


----------



## mybike (9 Jun 2021)

Low Gear Guy said:


> Is that possible?



Don't think so.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jun 2021)

I must be a freak as I enjoy peanut butter and lemon curd  Definitely not marmite though


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Jun 2021)

See now Marmite is great, no butter though, just straight on the toast!


----------



## dave r (9 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> See now Marmite is great, no butter though, just straight on the toast!


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> See now Marmite is great, no butter though, just straight on the toast!


What you really mean is that you like a little bit of toast with your marmite.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jun 2021)

Another lovely day outside. Might pop for a road ride at lunch.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I tried peanut butter for the first time last night with a view to use it as a high protein-cycling fuel when out on long rides. I spat it out and threw the jar in the bin.


Top decision


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2021)

Morning all, nice and easy does it. I ate far too much yesterday so my discombobulated belly is demanding more attention than usual.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2021)

Just had a verbal hug from my mate Pete 

His boss rang him to do it but Pete is always available for a hug should I need it


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I must be a freak as I enjoy peanut butter and lemon curd  Definitely not marmite though


Now there's a combination to try later


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Now there's a combination to try later


I used to really like ginger marmalade with peanut butter. Lime marmalade was good too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jun 2021)

Going for bike ride after cup of green tea. I currently have that sun cream aroma


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jun 2021)

It was hot yesterday, and muggy as well. I was preparing old busses to go to auction. A thunderstorm blew up and dropped a great deal of rain as I finished, but missed my house. It gets up to about 30C most days around here this time of year, with a good deal of humidity. The thunderstorms are a by-product. They occurr in the afternoon, rather on a tropical schedule.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2021)

Hot, humid and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning potting up tomato plants - been putting them into planters. I have run out of compost, so I shall have to scoot to Wilkinsons later. They shut at 6, so I can wait till it cools a bit before popping out.

I also have washed my face masks.

Almost time for lunch, and then I shall do some stuff on my archive.

Lexi brought me half a bird this morning.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I used to really like ginger marmalade with peanut butter. Lime marmalade was good too.



I make a damn good orange & ginger marmalade


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I must be a freak as I enjoy peanut butter and lemon curd  Definitely not marmite though



I like all three. Though not all at the same time.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hot, humid and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Spent the morning potting up tomato plants - been putting them into planters. I have run out of compost, so I shall have to scoot to Wilkinsons later. They shut at 6, so I can wait till it cools a bit before popping out.
> 
> ...


It's good to share.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's good to share.



There's not much meat on two great tit legs, I'm afraid...


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> There's not much meat on two great tit legs, I'm afraid...


It's the thought that counts. Two drumsticks, not to be scoffed at.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jun 2021)

We've lost a load of sunflower plants whilst away last week. Other than that, the rest have done fine in the greenhouse. Must get planting out as I have two trays of flowers that have done well. Just done a quick 15 lumpy miles on the road bike, makes a nice change not having to stop every few hundred yards for pedestrians on the shared paths when on the MTB. Carefully selected route to avoid the busiest of roads.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Yes, I should have known really as I never have butter unless it’s an integral ingredient in a dish (rather than spreading it on bread  )
> 
> In my defence, I thought the ‘butter’ part was just a name…


Of course you are correct , there is no butter of the dairy variety in peanut "butter" , just peanuts ground into a paste and then if you like asian food , (and who in their right mind doesn't) turned into delicious satay sauce !!


----------



## DCLane (9 Jun 2021)

I've just been to collect a Dawes Galaxy from a lovely lady. It'll be a summer project to get it all back working again:


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Can I just mention, at the risk of being ostracised, banned, expelled, thrown out, blackballed, shunned, cast out or banished, that I hate peanut butter..
> 
> 🤮



I stand in solidarity with you.

(Edit: and apparently @LeetleGreyCells and @Oldhippy...)


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> I've just been to collect a Dawes Galaxy from a lovely lady. It'll be a summer project to get it all back working again:
> 
> View attachment 593005


Been looking at one very similar to that myself


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I stand in solidarity with you.


I never use to like it till last year , now I eat it quite a lot


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I like all three. Though not all at the same time.



There's always one...


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's always one...


2, I like all 3 but Lemon Curd is for Tarts, Maz makes me a load at Christmas cos I don't like Mince Pies.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I never use to like it till last year , now I eat it quite a lot


Crunchy or smooth ?


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2021)

Have spent whole the afternoon trying to work out why my scanner and laptop aren't talking to each other. It's not what I need right now, as I have a stack of documents that need to be digitized. 

I've done all the logical things like rebooting stuff and checking cable ends are clean, properly seated etc. It's not the USB ports either, because the printer works fine regardless of which one I connect to (there are 3 ports). I've not added any software recently to the laptop, so there shouldn't be any conflicts, and I've not done anything daft like inadvertently delete the drivers.

Unless there's something else I haven't thought of, either the USB cable is fubared, or it's the scanner itself. Other than a line where there's dirt on the scan head, it was working perfectly well the last time I used it.

Aaaaargh!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I like all three. Though not all at the same time.








Marmite... Peanut Butter...


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Crunchy or smooth ?


Only tried crunchy so far . 

Rear lawn just cut , both ours and our next door neighbor's bins moved up the driveways ready for emptying tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jun 2021)

My new bell is close enough to handle bar bag that the zipper pull hits it on rough sections of road. Like being in alpine meadows with a bunch of cows


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Only tried crunchy so far .
> 
> Rear lawn just cut , both ours and our next door neighbor's bins moved up the driveways ready for emptying tomorrow morning.


Good choice, and if may be so bold , jolly helpful for neighbour !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jun 2021)

Saw this tree overwhelmed with caterpillar silk today


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Jun 2021)

I am kicking myself , just missed two Mavic bar stems in Paris . Both sold for peanuts


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Saw this tree overwhelmed with caterpillar silk today
> 
> View attachment 593039


Busy little things, aren't they ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Busy little things, aren't they ?



It is to protect themselves from birds


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2021)

Well, I've acquired 100 litres of compost to finish potting on my tomatoes.

Now having a 

It's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me. I think I'm just going to opt for sandwiches and a salad tonight.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 593021
> 
> 
> Marmite... Peanut Butter...





Actually, they're both exceedingly good together. Peanut butter (smooth) and marmite, that is, not green and purple Drazi.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Actually, they're both exceedingly good together. Peanut butter (smooth) and marmite, that is, not green and purple Drazi.



You aren't selling this, you know.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2021)

Miss B is looking for a 2 bedroom house with a driveway like yours for £170,000!


Well she can keep b****y looking !

B****y cheek! 

Mistake agents !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It is to protect themselves from birds


I could have done with some of that when l was a young "fly-by-nite"


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, I've acquired 100 litres of compost to finish potting on my tomatoes.
> 
> Now having a
> 
> It's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me. I think I'm just going to opt for sandwiches and a salad tonight.


I'm sobbing out this evening , having a beer (well earned, my opinion) cooking chips in the air fryer made a virtuous salad (cucumber, red onion dressed with a mixture of kokoszucker , cider vinegar and some other stuff) now going to fry chicken breasts in loads of health promoting butter


----------



## pawl (9 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You aren't selling this, you know.




If I didn’t already consume it in that form I would definitely try it Cos I am an adventurous person

Peanut Butter and Marmite were made to go together but not that rubbish that comes already mixed in the jar Off now to have my daily fix.

EDIT I put my longevity down to eating Peanut Butter and Marmite Just as an aside I have three Weetabix for breakfast at


----------



## pawl (9 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Actually, they're both exceedingly good together. Peanut butter (smooth) and marmite, that is, not green and purple Drazi.




👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## pawl (9 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I stand in solidarity with you.
> 
> (Edit: and apparently @LeetleGreyCells and @Oldhippy...)




Ban them for bad taste


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Jun 2021)

"Up the revolution" peanuts crunchy, peanuts smooth spread them thinly, spread them thick...not too much though l feel slightly nauseous


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Jun 2021)

Emboldened by a return of my bolshy attitude to life its time to fire up the offroad noisy bike and scare the woodland beasts in pursuit of beer at my friends house. Tally f*** ho! I considered a pushbike, I doubt I would last the 15 minute trip without falling due to inebriation, its much easier when being towed by an engine. 
Edit to say no public roads for the journey, just tracks, hogs, deer, tracks.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2021)

Nice 13 mile return ride to see parents



woodbutchmaster said:


> Good choice, and if may be so bold , jolly helpful for neighbour !



Especially as he is on the Kate shift and doesn't get home till 10.20 pm .


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Emboldened by a return of my bolshy attitude to life its time to fire up the offroad noisy bike and scare the woodland beasts in pursuit of beer at my friends house. Tally f*** ho! I considered a pushbike, I doubt I would last the 15 minute trip without falling due to inebriation, its much easier when being towed by an engine.
> Edit to say no public roads for the journey, just tracks, hogs, deer, tracks.


I knew a farmer who used to do that on his Tractor.


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Jun 2021)

raleighnut said:


> I knew a farmer who used to do that on his Tractor.


I would do it my lawn mower, maybe with the deck removed I reckon it would make it. I would like a Kubota or Yanmar mini tractor to drunk drive on to visit friends but that is lotto dreams.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2021)

"Imagine 30 bags of sugar on your head !"

I did!

We wouldn't have to buy any for a while !


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You aren't selling this, you know.








Or


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> I would do it my lawn mower, maybe with the deck removed I reckon it would make it. I would like a Kubota or Yanmar mini tractor to drunk drive on to visit friends but that is lotto dreams.


Old 'Deux Chevaux' kept for the purpose


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Jun 2021)

randynewmanscat said:


> Emboldened by a return of my bolshy attitude to life its time to fire up the offroad noisy bike and scare the woodland beasts in pursuit of beer at my friends house. Tally f*** ho! I considered a pushbike, I doubt I would last the 15 minute trip without falling due to inebriation, its much easier when being towed by an engine.
> Edit to say no public roads for the journey, just tracks, hogs, deer, tracks.


I like your style , avoid the wildlife !


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Jun 2021)

It was overcast but warm when I left home this afternoon, shortly therafter it began to rain so instead of enjoying my longer commute via motorcycle I went into work early 

Also got soaked to the underdrawers


----------



## randynewmanscat (9 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I like your style , avoid the wildlife !


I'm off, I left a trail of contention on one of the plethora of brexit threads and its time for beers, well more beers.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Now there's a combination to try later


Just tried this


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just tried this
> 
> View attachment 593082



I experienced that in the US. 
Colleagues told me "You can't say you don't like it without trying it"
So I tried it, and behold, I did not like it.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2021)

Had a tomato and cucumber salad, bread & butter and home made coronation chicken. 

Oh, peanut butter and chocolate spread is another good one. Now that is food of the goddesses


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Had a tomato and cucumber salad, bread & butter and home made coronation chicken.
> 
> Oh, peanut butter and chocolate spread is another good one. Now that is food of the goddesses


Summat akin to


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Summat akin to
> View attachment 593100



I've tried various of those, and they're somewhat on the bitter side. Not as nice as simply putting a layer of chocolate spread over a layer of peanut butter.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've tried various of those, and they're somewhat on the bitter side. Not as nice as simply putting a layer of chocolate spread over a layer of peanut butter.


Sunpat used to do a chocolate peanut butter. No more it seems though.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh, peanut butter and chocolate spread is another good one. Now that is food of the goddesses


My kids eat chocolate hazelnut spread. It’s up there with marmite and peanut butter


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jun 2021)

I am at the garage, currently my car is bracketed in the parking lot by a Land Rover or two, and a Jaguar as well, with a mix of Audis and Mgs present.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jun 2021)

I think my car is the poor relation.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sunpat used to do a chocolate peanut butter. No more it seems though.



No more - probably because it wasn't actually that nice.

It was one of the ones I tried.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2021)

Anyways, time to put the writing away for the evening and tootle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2021)

Just been told that it's too early for a ride 


What about now


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jun 2021)

Sunny morning.

I need a shave.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Jun 2021)

Clear blue sky, dogs walked, coffee percolating . The day is starting on the right foot


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sunny morning.
> 
> I need a shave.


Same here on both accounts


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jun 2021)

I wonder if I can squeeze a short ride in after the kids go to school and my day starts… 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2021)

Well that was a night awake from 3.30 ish for no reason lay awake contemplating going for a ride



biggs682 said:


> Just been told that it's too early for a ride
> 
> 
> What about now



Eventually drifted off just before 4.30 am  only to be woken at 6am by one of neighbours having her regular sneezing fit that she has every day around 6 - 6.45 am , we are not which neighbour it is but we think it's Julie across the road 

First cuppa drank
cat has been fed


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2021)

🍵 was drinked in the garden, this morning, listening to the racket of magpies and crows scrapping, presumably in defence of their nests.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2021)

I wonder if the grey skies will clear in time to see the eclipse at 10 o'clock


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2021)

Morning.
I have got to take my Jag for it's MOT this morning.
There is a total eclipse of the sun today. Grey cloud everywhere!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jun 2021)

Morning. My tea's a bit weak this morning. I should have let it brew for longer.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2021)

I'm not sure if I've got an upset stomach. I was awake at 3 this morning. It seemed to have settled ,but now the MOT is looming it has reawakened.


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2021)

hold on to your hats,one is going shopping in town.Proper shopping,those famous words spring to mind,I MIGHT NOT BE A LONG TIME.Shopping it's months and months last time in town i was just passing through from the hospital.


----------



## mybike (10 Jun 2021)

raleighnut said:


> 2, I like all 3 but Lemon Curd is for Tarts, Maz makes me a load at Christmas cos I don't like Mince Pies.



Or 3.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jun 2021)

finally decided to join a gym near work & got in my 1st workout. did 30 minutes on a treadmill. inclined walking with occasional running for a cpl minutes at a time. so out of shape. also took a tour of other exercise stations. it's a big sprawling gym with lots of levels & at 4-5:30pm had very few others working out. stopped going to my other gym near work February 2020. not sore today but last night I had that restful bliss afterwards. so glad because I got sucked into the lockdown lethargy with poor results ;-(


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I have got to take my Jag for it's MOT this morning.


oooh good luck, jealous, what year? my Sis always wanted one, I forget what model. past few years I've been seeing some sic new models


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder if the grey skies will clear in time to see the eclipse at 10 o'clock


watching it on the news


----------



## mybike (10 Jun 2021)

So, since my leg was feeling better, I decided to mow the front lawn & then use the electric rake. My leg pointed out later that this was a bad idea. Still, it's better this morning.

Later, I was distracted from my duties when I looked out the window & saw that the lime tree in front of next door had shed a rather large branch all over their drive. Council have placed a barrier, red tape, around it and we're now awaiting the arrival of man with chain saw.


----------



## mybike (10 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> cucumber



Since we're discussing disgusting foods people eat ...


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jun 2021)

Reggie cat was a putz Monday & I had to stay home from work cuz he wouldn't come in. he didn't show signs of coming in today so I went out & carried him in. whew


----------



## mybike (10 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder if the grey skies will clear in time to see the eclipse at 10 o'clock


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2021)

I think I may be on the edge of viewing the eclipse, so it won't be much here. The 2024 total eclipse will be here again. centered on my old Uni town of Carbondale, in Illinois, for the second time in a row of total eclipses occurring in the Midwest.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2021)

I forgot to mention that it was bin day, yesterday. Apologies, it won't happen again..


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oooh good luck, jealous, what year? my Sis always wanted one, I forget what model. past few years I've been seeing some sic new models


2016 Jaguar XE Prestige 2.0ltr turbo petrol. Caesium blue, ivory leather interior .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2021)

My Jag passed it's MOT.

I need a nap now .


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My Jag passed it's MOT.
> 
> I need a nap now .


Yippee


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2021)

Warm and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well either. Kept waking up. Felt rather ropey this morning, so have spent the time writing. Did water all the assorted pots outside, and also found a random walnut sapling in one of the flower beds. I have dug it out and potted it up, and it is now sitting next to the three that I dug up last autumn from a nearby hedgerow.

Almost time for lunch, and then I'm off for some bike time. I'll be taking the hybrid, as I'm going to run some errands at the same time.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2021)

Whilst waiting for my MOT walked along to a field and watched some wildlife. There were 3 Skylarks busy flying up and down in a field of linseed , way over in the distance a Buzzard was being mobbed by a Crow . The Buzzard was quite easily evading the Crow, hardly expending energy whilst the Crow was flapping like mad trying to gain altitude . It was interesting just watching the wildlife going about its business, there were Bees busy pollinating the flowers. It then occurred to me as to how many insects it would take to pollinate the whole field !


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2021)

I think I will just jump in to my box and pull the lid on.Finding shorts today was a nightmare.It's my idea what is a fair and good price.And I don't like cargo shorts those big side pockets.So two hours of waking about checking out styles and prices.So best shorts M and S £15,next was a pair on a sale rack in Sports Direct,Kangol £14,finally my lovely man outside Leeds Market shorts for cycling £9 and they are nice,so finally sorted.Plus a bonus called in to Waitrose Meanwood,Monkey Shoulder whisky on sale £22. going back tomorrow to buy that,it is too good a deal to miss.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2021)

Right, bike time!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jun 2021)

I didn't manage to get out on the bike this morning. I did indulge in bike-related things though i.e. washing four bikes, and fettling the brakes on two of them. All while wearing a hat, as I think I've had too much sun in the last two days and as I have a ride with a friend tomorrow, I thought it prudent to limit exposure today. I say that, but then it's been cloudy all day - still probably the right decision though as the sun would have affected me anyway.

And I'm terrible at remembering to apply sun cream.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2021)

I'm hard at work in Cromer today....


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My Jag passed it's MOT.I need a nap now .


lol, stressful isn't it?


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> 2016 Jaguar XE Prestige 2.0ltr turbo petrol. Caesium blue, ivory leather interior .


seriously impressed. just googled pics. gonna need a cigarette I think ...


----------



## pawl (10 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> hold on to your hats,one is going shopping in town.Proper shopping,those famous words spring to mind,I MIGHT NOT BE A LONG TIME.Shopping it's months and months last time in town i was just passing through from the hospital.




My self and Mrs p have not been to supermarket for the last twelve months.All food shopping has been home deliveries from Tesco and Acado We will stick with having deliveries Saves using the car and odds and ends can be bought from the local shop
Weekly shop used to be a twenty mile round trip Only have to carry the shopping from the front door to the kitchen Suppose we are turning into a pair of old fuddy dudies 🤓🤓🤓


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2021)

Had a nice 15 miler in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres via Ely, Chettisham and Littleport. And I done some shopping (for non-essentials!!!) and dropped off mum's prescription.

Have fed the cats, and am going to have a look in the fridge to see what takes my fancy.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> My self and Mrs p have not been to supermarket for the last twelve months.All food shopping has been home deliveries from Tesco and Acado We will stick with having deliveries Saves using the car and odds and ends can be bought from the local shop
> Weekly shop used to be a twenty mile round trip Only have to carry the shopping from the front door to the kitchen Suppose we are turning into a pair of old fuddy dudies 🤓🤓🤓


jealous Mr & Mrs Fuddy. I seem to go every day. but I remember my 1st trip 4/6/2020 (for my Mother-in-Law) like it was yesterday. I didn't bring my readers in so I couldn't focus plus the only eye protection I had was sunglasses, so I really couldn't see what I was shopping for. had to call out from work cuz my MIL was moved from 1 residence to another & we had to provide supplies (her meals were provided for) & Wifey couldn't arrange a delivery of other sundries. had to drive a cpl hrs to CT, shop, deliver, wave to her & her attendant on her balcony, then drive home back to MA. it was all quite stressful


----------



## tyred (10 Jun 2021)

Apparently there's a problem with my Amazon order

Interesting as I haven't ordered anything from Amazon in at least four years ...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Apparently there's a problem with my Amazon order
> 
> Interesting as I haven't ordered anything from Amazon in at least four years ...



That's one heck of a delivery time, I see the problem.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Apparently there's a problem with my Amazon order
> 
> Interesting as I haven't ordered anything from Amazon in at least four years ...





Andy in Germany said:


> That's one heck of a delivery time, I see the problem.


Probably didn't spend the £20 minimum for free delivery...


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Jun 2021)

The little Blue Tits won't be in the nest much longer! They have been preparing to leave all day today, so I expect them to come out tomorrow or Saturday at the latest.

It's been a while since this video...


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Jun 2021)

I have figs growing! Not as many as last year but I think they are growing faster this year. Some are quite big already.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Apparently there's a problem with my Amazon order
> 
> Interesting as I haven't ordered anything from Amazon in at least four years ...


Ask for a refund , that'll put the cat among the pigeons


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2021)

I'm now satisfyingly full of steak & kidney, new potatoes, tomatoes and cucumber. Umm, and mango and strawberries.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I have figs growing! Not as many as last year but I think they are growing faster this year. Some are quite big already.



I had one fig last year. Mind, I did put my tree in a bigger planter, as it had rather outgrown the one it was in.

This year, it's finally getting going. Hopefully i'll have more than one fig.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> jealous Mr & Mrs Fuddy. I seem to go every day. but I remember my 1st trip 4/6/2020 (for my Mother-in-Law) like it was yesterday. I didn't bring my readers in so I couldn't focus plus the only eye protection I had was sunglasses, so I really couldn't see what I was shopping for. had to call out from work cuz my MIL was moved from 1 residence to another & we had to provide supplies (her meals were provided for) & Wifey couldn't arrange a delivery of other sundries. had to drive a cpl hrs to CT, shop, deliver, wave to her & her attendant on her balcony, then drive home back to MA. it was all quite stressful
> View attachment 593213



I see you've also been shopping for cats. I spy at least four tins of Gourmet Gold in there...


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2021)

I'm back from a ride with my friends. I took my Dawes Red Feather. I think I did 14 miles. I will have to check it on my map .


----------



## tyred (10 Jun 2021)

I oiled the chain on my Brompton and cleaned all the gunge out of the chain tensioner.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jun 2021)

A bike free day today for me. I did give one a visual inspection...because I might have walked into it otherwise.


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2021)

Two phone calls this week,telling us a payment of £ 600 was paid out using my mobile phone.Sorry I don't have access to £600 so no I will not press one.End of call button yes.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I see you've also been shopping for cats. I spy at least four tins of Gourmet Gold in there...


hehe yeah, those were for us! good eye!


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Apparently there's a problem with my Amazon order Interesting as I haven't ordered anything from Amazon in at least four years ...


let me guess, they want you to click something


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2021)

Woman gives birth to dectuplets.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Woman gives birth to dectuplets.


alien hybridization is doing wonders for our species. glad she looks so happy & is so healthy


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> hehe yeah, those were for us! good eye!



The girls are quite fond of those tins - I usually snaffle them up by the box when they're on offer.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Woman gives birth to dectuplets.



Ouch!!!


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jun 2021)

I have been awarded a trophy 🏆





Some of them might even have been useful.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I have been awarded a trophy 🏆
> View attachment 593265
> 
> Some of them might even have been useful.


You'll have to go back and check.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jun 2021)

Lots of flashing blue lights on the homebound commute on Thursday eveing with police cars & ambulances dashing around the Old Felixstowe & Felixstowe Ferry area. Nothing on the local paper's web site, but given the area, I suspect that a yacht may have got stuck on the sandbanks on the entrance to the River Deben.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2021)

Anyways, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2021)

Time for some early miles


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jun 2021)

It’s a wee bit humid this morning.


----------



## tyred (11 Jun 2021)

Quite stormy here but still dry


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some early miles


Back home after 16 miles of sheer bliss 
Showered
Cat tray cleaned and cat has been fed 
First cuppa drank


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It is a bit grey here this morning .
I don't know what state I came in last night but I thought I was okay. Came downstairs this morning to discover 2 large boxes of Duplo on the floor !  I can't remember them being there last night !  Must have been stress related ! I had wondered if I was going to get my car to its test or make the cycle ride due to my upset stomach . The rainstorm prior to the ride didn't help either . The ride on the Dawes Red Feather with my friends was relaxing though .
Sadly my friends couldn't join me on my bike as it isn't big enough !


----------



## dave r (11 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Woman gives birth to dectuplets.



Highly suspect, I've not been able to find any pictures of them and the last I heard she had disappeared.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2021)

The sky is greyer than my hair. And as cloudy as the inside of my head. I may return to bed and try rebooting the day.


----------



## Tribansman (11 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Woman gives birth to dectuplets.


Interesting fact: dectuplets are also known as _octopulets_ (not to be confused with octuplets) due to the parent having to give ten tickles to wake/stimulate/distract the brood


----------



## Tribansman (11 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The sky is greyer than my hair. And as cloudy as the inside of my head. I may return to bed and try rebooting the day.


Good thinking.

In contrast, the sky here is bluer than my mood and windier than my bean-and-cabbage-stew-digesting innards


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2021)

The Red Arrows are going to be busy over the weekend! I'll have to keep my ears open for them in case they pass by this way .


----------



## tyred (11 Jun 2021)

Enjoyed a nice but windy thirteen miles on the Brompton before breakfast.

I note that the council were busy yesterday ruining the road with chip seal shoot


----------



## pawl (11 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's one heck of a delivery time, I see the problem.




I had the usual Post Office delivery not able to deliver your parcel Please contact blah blah blah Five times this year I’ve had that scam e mail


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Enjoyed a nice but windy thirteen miles on the Brompton before breakfast.
> 
> I note that the council were busy yesterday ruining the road with chip seal shoot


I hate the stuff! Excessive gravel going to waste causing stone chips and breaking windscreens. Dangerous for riders making it difficult to ride and also the danger of being hit by flying stones . The other thing is that the rolling resistance caused by the coarse gravel must raise the carbon footprint as it will affect the performance of every vehicle using that road including electric vehicles . If all roads were smooth I think that they could cut down on CO2 emissions .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2021)

I saw a bit on the TV about fitness gyms. It's a shame that all that expended energy is going to waste! You would have thought that by now that they could have come up with machines which could produce electricity?


----------



## Tribansman (11 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I saw a bit on the TV about fitness gyms. It's a shame that all that expended energy is going to waste! You would have thought that by now that they could have come up with machines which could produce electricity?


Some gyms do, but the electricity produced on bikes/treadmills is pretty minimal. If a gym wanted to invest some money, they'd be much better off installing some solar panels or a wind turbine on the roof


----------



## pawl (11 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Enjoyed a nice but windy thirteen miles on the Brompton before breakfast.
> 
> I note that the council were busy yesterday ruining the road with chip seal shoot



Can’t be as bad as Desford Two weeks ago they had started to grit the road A lorry leaked its load of hot tar over the road resulting in the road being closed for two days.Used my usual route out of the village on Monday surface has completely gone I’ve seen smother bridal paths Went out that way yesterday and it is still the same luckily there two ways to avoid it Not deterred the car drivers still breaking the 30 limit


----------



## rockyroller (11 Jun 2021)

freezing this morning. needing a fleece for morning coffee


----------



## rockyroller (11 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> The girls are quite fond of those tins - I usually snaffle them up by the box when they're on offer.


wish they came in 6-packs & so do the cashiers


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Jun 2021)

Grabbed an afternoon 20 miler as I don't think I'll be on the bike much for the next few days. There's a typhoon in the area. It won't hit us but we'll get the tail end of it, rain and wind.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2021)

Watching a male blackbird strut it's stuff around the garden and perusing cycle chat


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wish they came in 6-packs & so do the cashiers



The cashiers come in six packs?


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Jun 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Some gyms do, but the electricity produced on bikes/treadmills is pretty minimal. If a gym wanted to invest some money, they'd be much better off installing some solar panels or a wind turbine on the roof



The gym I go to here does that. It has solar panels on the roof. The school I teach has as well. 

Hong Kong's been a bit slow in getting onto the recycling/green energy train but better late than never.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2021)

Grey, blustery and surprisingly on the cool side here chez Casa Reynard.

So I have spent the morning taming the weeds and cutting grass. It's a long sleeve job for both, as there's plenty of nettles, and I'm allergic to goose grass (cleavers).

My good deed for the day was to rescue a frog that was hopping in the grass directly in front of the mower. I picked him up and popped him in a different part of the garden.

It is almost lunch time, and I have a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wish they came in 6-packs & so do the cashiers



I get the boxes of mixed flavours - they are boxes of 8. The girls are particularly fond of the Melting Hearts (pate with gravy in the middle) and the Savoury Cake.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I get the boxes of mixed flavours - they are boxes of 8. The girls are particularly fond of the Melting Hearts (pate with gravy in the middle) and the Savoury Cake.


lol funny flavors. maybe that's a different brand cuz I don't recognize them. these are "Fancy Feast". I get the beef or chicken classic pate. sometimes, as a treat, I get the beef or chicken with some kind of gravy. mostly, the cats eat dry food


----------



## rockyroller (11 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> The cashiers come in six packs?


lol only the athletic ones ...


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Jun 2021)

I looked in to see the baby Blue Tits this morning and they had all gone! Apparently the first one left the box at 8.13 am and the last one at 9.36. I was kind of expecting them to leave quite close together, so that was a surprise. I scrolled back on the live stream and watched them leave.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> lol funny flavors. maybe that's a different brand cuz I don't recognize them. these are "Fancy Feast". I get the beef or chicken classic pate. sometimes, as a treat, I get the beef or chicken with some kind of gravy. mostly, the cats eat dry food



It's exactly the same stuff (made by Purina) as what's sold over here as Gourmet Gold. The tins and labels are identical save for the name. You can buy the tins loose as well, but it works out cheaper to buy the boxes. You can get chunks in gravy, pate, melting hearts, savoury cake and the terrines. Quite a large range, actually.

The girls get wet food in the mornings and evenings, and there are biscuits (Royal Canin Sensible 33) down all the time in a dispenser.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2021)

Anyways, lunch negotiated.

Need to remove a load of laundry from the washing machine, then launder my cycling kit, put a loaf of bread in the oven, sort out a friend's birthday present and maybe mow some more grass / weeds


----------



## postman (11 Jun 2021)

So it was shopping for shorts,today it was painting a gate and two lengths of fencing.Guess which I enjoyed most.I also cut three tiny lawns,I love being outside.The answer is NOT shopping.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Watching a male blackbird strut it's stuff around the garden and perusing cycle chat



Your local blackbird reads cycle chat? This makes me think about @footloose crow in a whole new way...


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Your local blackbird reads cycle chat? This makes me think about @footloose crow in a whole new way...


Clever animals these blackbirds it's name on cycle chat is .........


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2021)

Anyways, I have a  and a slice of chocolate coffee cake.

Going to watch the news, and then I'm heading out to meet a friend and go for a walk.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2021)

Hard at work in Skegvegas today...

How do I cope 😂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2021)

I got my car washed this afternoon. This was too much of a provocation to an overflying, fully-laden bird. Quite how it managed to poo-bomb the driver's door handle I'll never know. 

Because Italy's playing, I'm marking the arrival of beer o'clock with a Montepulciano.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2021)

Lovely walk with my friend and her two dogs - it was her birthday, so I gave her two posh cheeses and a home made loaf of bread as a pressie.

Supper also sorted. Had some steamed salmon, a salad of avocado, tomato, cucumber and sweetcorn, some bread & butter and the inevitable 

Now sat watching the footy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Now sat watching the footy.


Quote of the night: ''Immobile's been everywhere.''


----------



## tyred (11 Jun 2021)

Finished writing my blog entry on last weekend's tour and have registered for the vaccine so can relax now for the weekend.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Quote of the night: ''Immobile's been everywhere.''



They couldn't nail him down.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2021)

Anyways, I've settled down to an evening working on my writing project.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> They couldn't nail him down.


A very un-Italian start to a competition.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A very un-Italian start to a competition.



Turkey got... stuffed...


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2021)

What's all this football thingie? Is summat going on? 🤔


----------



## DCLane (11 Jun 2021)

Sad day: I've sold my Wilier Montegrappa. It'll get used by someone else, but it's one of the few bikes I'll miss.

On the up-side: apparently according to Strava I'm the 'Local Legend' of Scunthorpe velodrome. Whatever that means!


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2021)

I think a  would be a very fine thing right now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2021)

Fish and chips and cole slaw and some shrimp and a roll.
I am celebrating _Festival of St Barnabas._
I also picked up the car at the garage, quite expensive but resolved all the problems that have cropped up in seven years of existence, three of them in my care. Glad to be back in an SUV.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2021)

Almost 34C here today. It rained a little.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jun 2021)

Bit silly to be up this late as I would like to be out of the house around 8am on Saturday morning - the BTCC comes to Snetterton for its yearly visit and I'm one of the 4000 permitted spectators.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2021)

Feeling like a bit of a melon cauliflower this evening. Am heading off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2021)

Time to slip out for a few miles see y'all later


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> lol funny flavors. maybe that's a different brand cuz I don't recognize them. these are "Fancy Feast". I get the beef or chicken classic pate. sometimes, as a treat, I get the beef or chicken with some kind of gravy. mostly, the cats eat dry food


Yep the dry 'biscuits' are good for their teeth


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 593356
> 
> 
> Hard at work in Skegvegas today...
> ...


Where's the flake ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2021)

Good morning. 

First week at work complete.

As is probably normal for a first week, I generally would come back and fall asleep, so the apartment is a tip, the washing needs doing and various admin type things are waiting for attention.

I will keep readers updated on progress throughout the day...


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Yep the dry 'biscuits' are good for their teeth


That's a bit of a myth I'm afraid. Also not particularly good for their urinary tract. Better on wet food.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jun 2021)

Thanks to the dawn chorus, I was awake at about quarter past six. Couldn't get back to sleep so the first coffee of the day has been downed, about to have a quick bowl of porridge then off to Norfolk. Looks like it's going to be a warm & sunny weekend - don't forget the sun cream.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It is a lovely sunny day here . 
I sat by our bedroom window waiting to see if the Blue Pullman was going to go back up . I eventually gave up !
I might do a bit of weeding later. I will keep my ears open in case the Red Arrows fly this way . They will probably go along the South coast. They might come back this way tomorrow .
I wonder if my bar tape will arrive today ? It was supposed to arrive Thursday .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Jun 2021)

My nights rest has been disturbed twice , the first time was at 4.45 am . My dogs were whining in an unnecessarily pathetic fashion. So dogs on lead, outside for call of nature (thats dogs not me). That accomplished , dogs inside . me back to bed . An hour or so later, repeat performance but this time l just let them into our inner courtyard area . Big mistake because they had been eating fallen cherries in the garden . Dogs and very ripe red cherries do not combine very well. The results are now distributed liberally on the gravel and with a distinct olfactory presence . My dogs and l are the best of friends but there are limits......


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2021)

It's a bit worrying the lack of insects that we seem to have around here . So far I have only seen 3 damsel flies in our pond . They won't be able to breed as they were all different types. One red, one blue and a silvery one . I haven't seen any Dragonflies this year either! Last year was bad as we didn't have any . 3 years ago we had 12 emerge from the pond . I saw a white butterfly the other day! That was the highlight of my day! I think I saw a couple of Red Admirable's early on in the year, but nothing since . 2 Daddy Long Legs last year! Normally you would find it hard to keep the b*****s out of the house !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2021)

It's surprisingly cool indoors. I'm almost at the point of putting a fleece over the tee-shirt.
After a disappointing couple of teas (Tesco Gold label loose tea), I've just graduated onto coffee so a reasonable state of awakeness should be here by the time the ONS woman comes round to take my swab of mucus and miniature phial of blood away.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2021)

First load of washing (work clothes load 1) in the machine.

Time to sweep the patio as it's got a forests worth of leaves on it.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2021)

I've been visited by a Georgie! It looks like he is going to fall asleep ! 
He is !


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Where's the flake ?


I was thinking there was summat missing


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've been visited by a Georgie! It looks like he is going to fall asleep !
> He is !


Lucky Georgie...........I think I might need to have a snooze soon after last nights poor sleep!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is a lovely sunny day here .
> I sat by our bedroom window waiting to see if the Blue Pullman was going to go back up . I eventually gave up !
> I might do a bit of weeding later. I will keep my ears open in case the Red Arrows fly this way . They will probably go along the South coast. They might come back this way tomorrow .
> I wonder if my bar tape will arrive today ? It was supposed to arrive Thursday .


My daughter sent me this pic..


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2021)

Landlady's family have arrived and are tidying up the garden with a variety of loud cutty things so I'll wait until they finish spraying grass about before sweeping the patio...

Indoor jobs first then.

In other news, the first load of washing is now complete.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2021)

I've decided to make a jobs list. This gets me organised and puts off the time I will actually have to do some real work.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time to slip out for a few miles see y'all later


Back now 50+ miles great ride


----------



## Tribansman (12 Jun 2021)

Bright but increasingly cloudy morning in Herts. With Mini T at the Gosling velodrome, he's in his element. Nice buzz this morning with a teens and adults track bike session too. Really fortunate to live near such a great facility


----------



## postman (12 Jun 2021)

Well like most on here I have a couple of cleaning jobs to do,bit of hoovering and dusting,plus leaf picking up,next door neighbour other side trimmed her hedge last night.Rest of the day no idea,I am fighting the urge to buy a bottle of whisky.Do I really need it.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Jun 2021)

“The only way to get rid of a *temptation* is to *yield* to it. Resist it, and your soul grows sick with longing for the things it has forbidden to itself, with desire for what its monstrous laws have made monstrous and unlawful.” Take it from an expert in the field ....Oscar Wilde , not me


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> *Thanks to the dawn chorus, I was awake at about quarter past six.* Couldn't get back to sleep so the first coffee of the day has been downed, about to have a quick bowl of porridge then off to Norfolk. Looks like it's going to be a warm & sunny weekend - don't forget the sun cream.


Late starters down those parts. Starts two hours earlier up here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Late starters down those parts. Starts two hours earlier up here.



Decadent southerners.

Oh, wait...


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Decadent southerners.
> 
> Oh, wait...


How's the list coming along, nearly done getting everything down on paper?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> How's the list coming along, nearly done getting everything down on paper?


Let's not rush into the implementation stage, there needs to be a thorough planning stage timetable established first.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Let's not rush into the implementation stage, there needs to be a thorough planning stage timetable established first.


Not until there has been a study and some goal-setting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not until there has been a study and some goal-setting.



I'm actually planning a committee to prepare this stage but the Landlady's dog is currently busy.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2021)

I'm having a great time! 
My wife wanted me to put up our yawning . The canopy is held on by 18 x7 mm nuts . I must have put them safe somewhere when I took it down in the wind last year. Couldn't find them .  My daughter had some left over from our old one so I cycled round and picked them up . 
I have struggled to put the canopy on and tighten up the nuts. I then noticed that I have put it on inside out ! 
I'm having a rest for a while .


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That's a bit of a myth I'm afraid. Also not particularly good for their urinary tract. Better on wet food.


Yet I had a Cat that wouldn't eat anything else, you could put down Tuna, Chicken, Pate or any tinned/pouches Cat food and he'd still go for his GoCat biscuits and before you say it was how he'd been fed as a Kitten he was my Kissa's* first born and neither her nor his sister Pippi were like it, he always had access to 'wet' food just didn't want it.

* I lived with a girl from Finland at the time 'Kissa' is cat in Soumi and she named the kittens Tomi and Pippi from the Pippi 'longstockings books by Astrid Lindgren


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2021)

Warm, breezy and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I spent the morning gardening. I have clipped the grape vine, re-potted seven tomatoes and put the strawberry plants into a large planter, and then I have watered everything that needed watering.

Almost time for lunch, and then there's plenty of footy to keep me occupied.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2021)

The wet v dry food argument isn't that straightforward.

Yes, dry kibble is good at keeping their teeth clean, but cats are not great drinkers, so their intake of water might not be high enough, leading to kidney and bladder issues.

Wet food (pouches / cans) is too soft to keep their teeth in tip top condition, but the high moisture content means that they get a good deal of their hydration from that.

Raw is the best of both worlds, but not every cat will eat it.

I'm lucky as the girls will eat all three kinds. They also have a Torus water dispenser thing, although Poppy does like to paddle in it. At least it's heavy enough that she can't tip it over - which she tended to do with a standard bowl.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> The wet v dry food argument isn't that straightforward.
> 
> Yes, dry kibble is good at keeping their teeth clean, but cats are not great drinkers, so their intake of water might not be high enough, leading to kidney and bladder issues.
> 
> ...


Maz gives the Cats a small saucer of 'Cat Milk' evey day and Tomi was partial to a spoon of natural Yoghurt every now and then, as for water he used to stick his head into the half full pint glass of water Maz took to bed with her to the point he'd nearly pass out from lack of air, quite funny to watch him stagger away from the bedside table after a session.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2021)

The Welsh team kit reminds me of the Royal Mail logo. It's quite distracting.


----------



## pawl (12 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Warm, breezy and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I spent the morning gardening. I have clipped the grape vine, re-potted seven tomatoes and put the strawberry plants into a large planter, and then I have watered everything that needed watering.
> 
> Almost time for lunch, and then there's plenty of footy to keep me occupied.




Flipping heck Just looked at the TV schedules Thank goodness I’ve got a load of recorded programs to watch plus Netflix and Amazon Don’t mind watching the odd England game and Wales and Scotland but stuff the rest


----------



## dave r (12 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Flipping heck Just looked at the TV schedules Thank goodness I’ve got a load of recorded programs to watch plus Netflix and Amazon Don’t mind watching the odd England game and Wales and Scotland but stuff the rest



The balls the wrong shape for me.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Jun 2021)

I am house sitting today and there is a TV with a gazillion channels and there is bugger all on! Commercial breaks seem to be much longer now as well!


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2021)

Lunch negotiated, now settling back in front of the telly.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Maz gives the Cats a small saucer of 'Cat Milk' evey day and Tomi was partial to a spoon of natural Yoghurt every now and then, as for water he used to stick his head into the half full pint glass of water Maz took to bed with her to the point he'd nearly pass out from lack of air, quite funny to watch him stagger away from the bedside table after a session.



Lexi likes a splooshette of milk. Poppy is partial to rice pudding.


----------



## mybike (12 Jun 2021)

The variegated holly has been discarding it's leaves at an alarming rate. With a bit of luck, it's dying.

The salix I planted also seems unwell, that I would miss.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Jun 2021)

Not being a cat lover, I was rather hoping this video would involve a two inch paintbrush and a litre of Dulux emulsion... 

The rest of you might like it though


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Jun 2021)

Yaay!!! Wales have equalized!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Yaay!!! Wales have equalized!!!


Or Royal Mail have delivered....


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Or Royal Mail have delivered....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


>


It's the Welsh strip...


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Jun 2021)

Ah! Gotcha.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2021)

Figured the game would end in a draw. Second half was better than the first tho.

Now have a  and settling down to Denmark vs Finland


----------



## postman (12 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's the Welsh strip...
> View attachment 593483
> 
> View attachment 593484


You rang My Lord.


----------



## postman (12 Jun 2021)

That jersey is over 25 years old.I have just put it in the wash basket it is looking a bit grubby.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2021)

Oh dear, this is not looking good  Puts a game of footy into perspective.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh dear, this is not looking good  Puts a game of footy into perspective.


I had no idea what you were referring to until I got back home. It sounds awful.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had no idea what you were referring to until I got back home. It sounds awful.



It was. Poor lad just keeled over and face planted.

The medics have done a fabby job though, he's stable and conscious. Though not out of the woods yet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> It was. Poor lad just keeled over and face planted.
> 
> The medics have done a fabby job though, he's stable and conscious. Though not out of the woods yet.


Apparently there's a top hospital just 500m from the ground so fingers crossed.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Apparently there's a top hospital just 500m from the ground so fingers crossed.



Indeed.

The game's restarted, btw.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Indeed.
> 
> The game's restarted, btw.


I can't believe the players will be able to play to their best in these circumstances. The $how must go on.


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2021)

I wanted to do something on my laptop but it insisted it wanted to install the updates that I had been postponing. 

Thanks Mr Gates


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> The variegated holly has been discarding it's leaves at an alarming rate. With a bit of luck, it's dying.
> 
> The salix I planted also seems unwell, that I would miss.


May just be stressed and/or lonely, requiring the company of the opposite sex to get it back into shape.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't believe the players will be able to play to their best in these circumstances. The $how must go on.



I doubt it, but it seems that the players *did* want to see the match out. Although under normal circumstances, I don't think Kasper Schmeichel would've fumbled the header that led to the goal, and I don't think Hojberg would've missed the penalty.

If the outcome had been different, I'm not sure the match would've been played out.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Jun 2021)

PixCams.com have a lot of live cameras for wildlife enthusiasts. I watched this one for an hour and I didn't recognise any of the birds except a cardinal and one of the woodpeckers (there were several different ones). The feeding station is about 30 feet up a tree.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> It was. Poor lad just keeled over and face planted.
> 
> The medics have done a fabby job though, he's stable and conscious. Though not out of the woods yet.


I hope he'll be ok. At least he's stable now.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2021)

We just watched a mystery film! . Well we are still puzzled as to what we watched after it ended . . It was a 1968 film with Michael Caine, Deadfall. Perhaps it should have been called Dreadful !


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I hope he'll be ok. At least he's stable now.



Me too.

Although I wouldn't be surprised if that was career-ending.

Does make you realise how fragile life can be.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2021)

Anyways, time to put my flirtatious racing drivers back in their box for tonight, put the writing away and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to put my flirtatious racing drivers back in their box for tonight, put the writing away and head off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


You leave them there racing drivers alone

Sithi


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Jun 2021)

I discovered this band at about 9pm and I'm still watching their videos!



Here's one from 2015


----------



## Kempstonian (13 Jun 2021)

If in the future things get so bad we all have to go back to living in caves, I want this guy to build mine!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2021)

Well I am going out for a ride


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It looks lovely and sunny out .
I'm tapping the screen and having a  at the moment.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It looks lovely and sunny out .
> I'm tapping the screen and having a  at the moment.



I'm tapping a keyboard, clicking a mouse and having a , my Good ladies carer has just left, a new one this morning, we had to show her where everything is.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2021)

Well! I suppose I had better get up ! Can't stay here all day although Georgie did . He was a very sleepy cat .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jun 2021)

It’s been a busy couple of days. 12 pages of mundanity to catch up on since 8AM yesterday morning!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well I am going out for a ride


It's a warm one already so even put some sun cream on before going out . 
Only a shade under 30 miles .


----------



## tyred (13 Jun 2021)

I pulled something in my back yesterday and find it difficult to get on a bike. Have discovered that I can get on the Brompton easily and can ride it comfortably so a leisurely all day ride planned. 

Just made some corned beef sandwiches for the midride snack.

Looks like I need sunscreen.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2021)

Good morning all. I'm currently fighting the urge to take off to the coast. The reason I'm fighting the urge is because half the world and his SUV will have the same idea. Though the England match might keep a few at home.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Jun 2021)

Just waiting for the washing to finish and then a ride out. I was going to cycle along the sea front but I would imagine the day trippers may have come out in force so I will head inland methinks.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm tapping a keyboard, clicking a mouse and having a , my Good ladies carer has just left, a new one this morning, we had to show her where everything is.


Shouldn't she know all that, from training?


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Jun 2021)

Meds, MAR sheets, Support plans etc are all kept in different places in private homes.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2021)

It's a scorcher here chez Casa Reynard.

I am having an indoor day, watching the BTCC action from Snetterton.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2021)

A pleasant 10 miles this morning, incorporating watering No 1 daughter's plants as she's away for the weekend.


----------



## mybike (13 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> If in the future things get so bad we all have to go back to living in caves, I want this guy to build mine!




I believe you can buy some rather nice caves.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2021)

I've been outside in the shade cleaning up an old rim and swapping a tyre over. It's not too bad sitting in the shade with a cool breeze blowing.
I will have to listen out for the Red Arrows in case they fly this way .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2021)

I just dropped my phone on the floor and it launched the camera. Now there's a handy tip.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> I believe you can buy some rather nice caves.


Cave at Emptor, I presume.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2021)

Has anyone ever wondered why the ''peel here'' label on packets are in different places according to the product? They should be standardised. Or why they often don't peel? I just had to attack my smoked salmon with a knife.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Jun 2021)

Today is a day for taking things slowly and preferably not outside . There is hardly a breath of wind and the thermometer that controls the house heating system is registering 40.1centigrade. Pity we don't have a cooling system !!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2021)

I've crawled around the perimeter of my lawn to cut the bits the lawnmower won't reach. I'll use the hand pushed mower later. 
It's a much nicer sound than strimmers and hoverwotsits..

BTW. The bumble bee really showed its displeasure at me cutting the grass back in front of the hedgehog house where it lives 🐝 😂


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Shouldn't she know all that, from training?



No, training can't tell her where people keep different items, unless she's been here before she won't know where we keep the bowl, flannels, towls, toiletries or clean clothes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2021)

I went on a bike ride.

I'm back now.







Report follows when I've finished sorting out the apartment.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2021)

The Red Arrows flew right overhead. My camera wouldn't focus! 
They had a black Hawk with them .


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2021)

BTCC race 2 done, England footy game done.

Now settling back to watch the Porsche Carrera Cup.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Jun 2021)

Decided to ride along the seafront after all, lovely breeze but the beach was packed with day trippers. Hopefully they will not all leave their rubbish but I'm being overly optimistic. 🤨


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2021)

Is wondering whether @Jenkins has melted yet...


----------



## postman (13 Jun 2021)

We went to church.About two dozen people.Two maximum to each pew,used every other pew.Not allowed to sing,got to say could not see the point in it but Mrs P wanted to go,and I enjoyed the walk there and back,plus we had lunch out and two lattes.


----------



## postman (13 Jun 2021)

Our burglar alarm is playing up,it is going off but only inside the house,no screaming outside bells.So Mrs P has rung the company today,now these people bought out the people who bought out the company we started with.How long have you had the control panel 1993 replied Mrs P,how long came back the astonished reply,we will be there tomorrow,I can see us getting a replacement panel.ha ha.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Is wondering whether @Jenkins has melted yet...


He may be hiding in the fridge, contemplating moving into the freezer.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2021)

Went for a ride to Holmfirth whilst son no. 2 did hill repeats up/down Holme Moss. Only he didn't tell me he'd finished so I'm sat in a cafe wondering how long he'd be doing these. 

It turned out he'd finished and gone home without telling me!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> Went for a ride to Holmfirth whilst son no. 2 did hill repeats up/down Holme Moss. Only he didn't tell me he'd finished so I'm sat in a cafe wondering how long he'd be doing these.
> 
> It turned out he'd finished and gone home without telling me!


How'd you find out he'd gone?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> How'd you find out he'd gone?


Because he wasn't there? 🤔


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> How'd you find out he'd gone?



I gave up, texted him and a while later he texted back that he was at home. 

The up-side? I had two cakes whilst waiting


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2021)

My grass has been cut. My hand mower really needs sharpening!


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> I gave up, texted him and a while later he texted back that he was at home.
> 
> The up-side? I had two cakes whilst waiting



Make him pay for the cakes. That'll learn him.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My grass has been cut. My hand mower really needs sharpening!


Qualcast "Suffolk"?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Qualcast "Suffolk"?


Sadly, not. It's This


----------



## mybike (13 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Our burglar alarm is playing up,it is going off but only inside the house,no screaming outside bells.So Mrs P has rung the company today,now these people bought out the people who bought out the company we started with.How long have you had the control panel 1993 replied Mrs P,how long came back the astonished reply,we will be there tomorrow,I can see us getting a replacement panel.ha ha.



I had to ask ours to test the smoke alarm, which didn't go off when I filled the house with smoke from the log burner. Thought annual inspection would at least cover testing it.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Sadly, not. It's This


More like their "Panther".


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My grass has been cut. My hand mower really needs sharpening!



Ask @classic33: he seems a handy man with a "hand mower"


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ask @classic33: he seems a handy man with a "hand mower"


It's his garden that required mowing, not his hand.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's his garden that required mowing, not his hand.



Oh fer goodness sakes.

Go and wash yer cowl...


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh fer goodness sakes.
> 
> Go and wash yer cowl...


Has tha found the floor yet?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Has tha found the floor yet?



Ah, forgot to put it in the To Do list...

I did clean the patio though.

Anyway, I'm off to bed. See you all tomorrow...


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ah, forgot to put it in the To Do list...
> 
> I did clean the patio though.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to bed. See you all tomorrow...


Sithi


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2021)

Watching Holland v Ukraine.

Had a bacon sandwich for supper.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2021)

I put the skins out in the garden from my baked potato earlier. (They were a bit to solid and chewy for my liking) and the birds love them. 
A pidgeon hopped along, tossed it around a bit until the whole ½ skin landed on it's head, and stayed there... It strutted around for a while pretending that it had meant to do it! 

"Nothing to see here, just me wearing a vegan helmet...." 🐦 👍


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2021)

I'm sat working out the route on my first audax in almost two years; the Wiggy 100 next Sunday. The route's fine, I'm just out of practice route-checking so it's an easy one to start with.

It's me trying to get back into practice for a 200 in 3 week's time plus possible 300/400/600's later this year.

As it's only a 100 I'll be doing on my race bike, with the route notes in a pocket. My Garmin's a basic 200 model and the route criss-crosses a bit so route-finding helps with not going the wrong way.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Is wondering whether @Jenkins has melted yet...


I'd melted about 7 hours earlier - the minute I opened my car door on arriving at Snetterton and stepped out of the cool, air condioned interior into an open air furnace. There was much lobster impersonation going on out there today!


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> He may be hiding in the fridge, contemplating moving into the freezer.


If I had been at work, the chance to do some work in the Cold Store would have been most welcome - at least in the chill room at about 5°C, not the freezer room at -20°C


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I'd melted about 7 hours earlier - the minute I opened my car door on arriving at Snetterton and stepped out of the cool, air condioned interior into an open air furnace. There was much lobster impersonation going on out there today!



Yeah, I kind of noticed the whole lobster thing going on while watching on TV. As did a friend who was doing some of the commentary.

Hope you had a good day's racing, looked entertaining from where I was sitting.

I was pleased to see my man do good in the Porsches.


----------



## Tribansman (13 Jun 2021)

Looking after our godson this week, dropped off earlier this evening...


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Looking after our godson this week, dropped off earlier this evening...
> 
> View attachment 593765


Not your typical god child.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jun 2021)

https://getpocket.com/explore/item/...ted-to-great-britain?utm_source=pocket-newtab
Okay, I thought I would share this....
File it under_ What an interesting world we live in_.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://getpocket.com/explore/item/...ted-to-great-britain?utm_source=pocket-newtab
> Okay, I thought I would share this....
> File it under_ What an interesting world we live in_.


Oldham(Lancashire) has the oldest fish and chip shop still going.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jun 2021)

Well, I’ve been up for half an hour, it’s a lovely morning and quite warm. The dog keeps looking at me as if to ask, ‘Why are you up at this time?’ If I hadn’t woken up when my wife’s alarm went off for work, even an early bird like me would still be in bed. At least for another half an hour


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2021)

Good morning. 

I didn't sleep well last night; fortunately the ride to work usually wakes me up...


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2021)

Another clear skies start to the day here .


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2021)

Showered 
First cuppa drank 
Cat been fed 
Work station all set up 
Ready to go


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2021)

I'm up. I have to take my car in for service this morning so I'll hang the bike on the back and go for a ride until they phone me to say it's ready.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up. I have to take my car in for service this morning so I'll hang the bike on the back and go for a ride until they phone me to say it's ready.


If your garage is like my local one, you’ll complete a 600km audax before it’s done…


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2021)

We had a power cut overnight and UK Power Networks texted me to let me know. I'd already noticed. They gave me a number if I wanted updates by text and I duly signed up. 2 minutes later the power came back on. They haven't updated me yet.

Anyhow, luckily the water, which has an electric, pump is back up without the system needing a reset. More importantly, the lift is working again. I wasn't looking forward to carrying 2 bikes down 5 floors. Well, it's more the going back up only to go straight back down again that I didn't want. 

In a coincidental echo of @Gravity Aided 's post, I have a planned fish and chips lunch and bike ride on the east coast, though further south than Hunstanton.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2021)

Morning
The Beeb are broadcasting from Halifax at the moment and I think I could hear a Peregrine in the background !


----------



## Tribansman (14 Jun 2021)

Didnt know Newcastle Falcons were visiting The Shay!


----------



## cookiemonster (14 Jun 2021)

A public holiday today so I was out early for a decent ride before it gets too hot.

My legs weren't playing ball today though. I shouldn't do this after leg day in the gym.

Just had a bowl of ramen.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up. I have to take my car in for service this morning so I'll hang the bike on the back and go for a ride until they phone me to say it's ready.


Don't forget to take it off or you'll be going nowhere !


----------



## postman (14 Jun 2021)

We await the alarm company,better get here before 12.30 as i am off to pick up new specs.Mrs P says she will wait in ,then go shopping.Ah ha shopping is one task chore i do not miss with covid restrictions in place in our supermarket.


----------



## tyred (14 Jun 2021)

I've got a text giving me my vaccination appointment for Thursday at 1:35. Eek! I don't like needles.


----------



## postman (14 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I've got a text giving me my vaccination appointment for Thursday at 1:35. Eek! I don't like needles.


It must be awful to hate needles,,but just to help,it is so quick I did not feel a thing ,it's over in seconds and if you can look away and concentrate on something in the room all the best.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I've got a text giving me my vaccination appointment for Thursday at 1:35. Eek! I don't like needles.



I've had both mine, February and May,I'm not keen on people sticking needles in me either, but it wasn't bad and I didn't have a reaction to it.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning
> The Beeb are broadcasting from Halifax at the moment and I think I could hear a Peregrine in the background !


What part?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> What part?


The bit where they used to have market, I think ! It has an enclosed courtyard.


----------



## DCLane (14 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The bit where they used to have market, I think ! It has an enclosed courtyard.



Would that be The Piece Hall?


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jun 2021)

At some point over the weekend, the council have re-painted the little bicycle symbols in all the bike lanes around Trimley, Felixstowe & Walton. just the bike symbols though, as they couldn't do the dotted lines marking the lanes out thanks to all the cars parked in and over them


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2021)

Hot, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Pootled about in the garden this morning. Potted out a few more things, did some weeding, watered stuff that wanted watering. And have spent the rest of the morning writing.

Madam Poppy has figured out how to open the upstairs window to let herself back inside. She jump up onto the case for the electric meter and from there onto the extension roof. Usually she waits to be let in, but she's put that tortie brain to good use.

Lunch in a bit, then football on the telly. I will have to pop out later to pick up a few bits in town.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2021)

Overcast here. Left the caravan at 7am and was home shortly after 8:15. Son had left the place in a tip - so we chucked him off the settee and told him to tidy up (he's been sleeping on the settee for a week - his room is that messy). I can't get to my bikes in the garage as it's full of engine parts and an engine ! Right mess.

Annoyed is not the word. He did the same last week - left the house in a tip. Not cleared up after having a party the week before - we'd been away a week.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Overcast here. Left the caravan at 7am and was home shortly after 8:15. Son had left the place in a tip - so we chucked him off the settee and told him to tidy up (he's been sleeping on the settee for a week - his room is that messy). I can't get to my bikes in the garage as it's full on engine parts and an engine ! Right mess.


Smokin' hot here ! Your son is welcome to share a sofa with my two (dogs not sons) he might feel really at home !


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Smokin' hot here ! Your son is welcome to share a sofa with my two (dogs not sons) he might feel really at home !
> View attachment 593820



You can have him. One way ticket !


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hot, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Pootled about in the garden this morning. Potted out a few more things, did some weeding, watered stuff that wanted watering. And have spent the rest of the morning writing.
> 
> ...




Pick up few bits in town Do they have a litter problem?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Overcast here. Left the caravan at 7am and was home shortly after 8:15. Son had left the place in a tip - so we chucked him off the settee and told him to tidy up (he's been sleeping on the settee for a week - his room is that messy). I can't get to my bikes in the garage as it's full of engine parts and an engine ! Right mess.
> 
> Annoyed is not the word. He did the same last week - left the house in a tip. Not cleared up after having a party the week before - we'd been away a week.


Teenagers been there and got a few tee shirts 


fossyant said:


> You can have him. One way ticket !



You would miss him


----------



## DCLane (14 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Overcast here. Left the caravan at 7am and was home shortly after 8:15. Son had left the place in a tip - so we chucked him off the settee and told him to tidy up (he's been sleeping on the settee for a week - his room is that messy). I can't get to my bikes in the garage as it's full of engine parts and an engine ! Right mess.
> 
> Annoyed is not the word. He did the same last week - left the house in a tip. Not cleared up after having a party the week before - we'd been away a week.



Time for him to get his own place, and pay his way? Just a thought


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> Would that be The Piece Hall?
> 
> View attachment 593815


That's it . There's probably a nest in the church .


----------



## postman (14 Jun 2021)

Back from opticians,and because I have to wear my other glasses to watch telly,I have found a fault with one of the arms,now got to go back tomorrow,glasses style 10 out of 10,quality checking nil zero zilch very bad,it is a really bad twist.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> You can have him. One way ticket !


I've already got two , fortunately one lives in Canada and the other is in the UK. and thats just how l like it !!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2021)

B****y BBC . B****y football on One and B****y Dennis on 2!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> B****y BBC . B****y football on One and B****y Dennis on 2!


I believe I've already mentioned.. I don't have BBC or 'live' TV 😁


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> Time for him to get his own place, and pay his way? Just a thought



Oh he want's to get his own place, but can't at the minute with his 'antics'.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Pick up few bits in town Do they have a litter problem?



Well, if you count the new plantings of face mask bushes...


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> B****y BBC . B****y football on One and B****y Dennis on 2!



What's wrong? I'm perfectly happy


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> B****y BBC . B****y football on One and B****y Dennis on 2!



MIL isn't impressed the football has interfered with her TV schedule - Corronation street is shuffled up to after 9pm.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> MIL isn't impressed the football has interfered with her TV schedule - Corronation street is shuffled up to after 9pm.



Whereas I couldn't give a flying flamingo about soap operas


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> PixCams.com have a lot of live cameras for wildlife enthusiasts. I watched this one for an hour


lol that's one happy squirrel! might be fun to keep an eye on that feeder for any quarreling squirrels! :-)


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> Would that be The Piece Hall?
> 
> View attachment 593815


They ruined the Piece Hall with that lot.

Added
Look out the South Gate, and you can see a building that isn't there. It was planned for Horton Street, they have it on Blackledge.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jun 2021)

Today's domestic tasks done. Just the kids' online martial arts lesson and grading to get through where muggins here gets repeatedly beaten up and thrown on the floor. The things we do...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> At some point over the weekend, the council have re-painted the little bicycle symbols in all the bike lanes around Trimley, Felixstowe & Walton. just the bike symbols though, as they couldn't do the dotted lines marking the lanes out thanks to all the cars parked in and over them



A classic example of how "Efficient" isn't the same as "Effective".


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I've got a text giving me my vaccination appointment for Thursday at 1:35. Eek! I don't like needles.



I sympathise.

I looked away and closed my eyes: didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> MIL isn't impressed the football has interfered with her TV schedule - Corronation street is shuffled up to after 9pm.


ITV take over this evening !


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, if you count the new plantings of face mask bushes...




Must be thr Cambridge shire climate


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2021)

Well if that was Monday roll on Friday is all I can say . 

Might just have to de stress with a bike ride later


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> MIL isn't impressed the football has interfered with her TV schedule - Corronation street is shuffled up to after 9pm.


Is that still on!? 🤔 😂


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Jun 2021)

On my TV there is always something good on as it only has a DVD player connected.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> On my TV there is always something good on as it only has a DVD player connected.



When I've saved up a bit after starting the new job a DVD player is a possible new purchase, just so I can watch Babylon 5 and Thunderbirds.


----------



## Ripple (14 Jun 2021)

+27'C and SPF 50. 🤔


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Smokin' hot here ! Your son is welcome to share a sofa with my two (dogs not sons) he might feel really at home !
> View attachment 593820


Lovely dogs! They don't look like they are ready to leave that sofa any time soon...


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jun 2021)

I bought an item on Ebay. Last Friday I got an email from Royal Mail to say it would be delivered today between 9.36am and 1.36pm. This morning I had a call from the opticians to let me know my glasses were ready to be picked up, so I made an appointment for 3pm (everything has to be by appointment because of Covid).

1.36 came and went - still no delivery. I waited in until 2.20 and then had to leave or I wouldn't have made my appointment.
Came home and still no delivery, so I went online and tracked the item, only to find it's not even out for delivery yet! Now I don't know WHEN it will get here.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Pick up few bits in town Do they have a litter problem?


Community Service?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> That's it . There's probably a nest in the church .


It's a council church, bats in the belfry. 
There was a pair of nesting owls in there, eggs an all. They removed the eggs from the owls.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A classic example of how "Efficient" isn't the same as "Effective".


I'd have jacked the cars up to allow the painting to be done.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I bought an item on Ebay. Last Friday I got an email from Royal Mail to say it would be delivered today between 9.36am and 1.36pm. This morning I had a call from the opticians to let me know my glasses were ready to be picked up, so I made an appointment for 3pm (everything has to be by appointment because of Covid).1.36 came and went - still no delivery. I waited in until 2.20 and then had to leave or I wouldn't have made my appointment.Came home and still no delivery, so I went online and tracked the item, only to find it's not even out for delivery yet! Now I don't know WHEN it will get here.


well at least you didn't miss the delivery! :-)


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

Ripple said:


> +27'C and SPF 50. 🤔
> 
> View attachment 593846


The SPF 50 applied all over?


----------



## Ripple (14 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> The SPF 50 applied all over?


Mostly. 
I'll be ok. It doesn't hurt. Just feels warm and looks awful.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

Ripple said:


> Mostly.
> I'll be ok.* It doesn't hurt.* Just feels warm and looks awful.


That's the main thing.


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'd have jacked the cars up to allow the painting to be done.




Better still lines up the back of the car Along the roof down the wind shield along the bonnet.Advise the local mountain bikers a new facility has opened


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Lovely dogs! They don't look like they are ready to leave that sofa any time soon...


You are right, it's just an old sofa we put outside in a tiny courtyard which is the dogs domain . Only one thing is certain to stir them into action and that is the offer of a biscuit  Oh and of course if a cat was foolish enough to stray into their territory !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I believe I've already mentioned.. I don't have BBC or 'live' TV 😁


Can I come round and not watch yours ?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's a council church, bats in the belfry.
> There was a pair of nesting owls in there, eggs an all. They removed the eggs from the owls.


Were they taken into care ?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Were they taken into care ?


They never said. The owls uses to fly out the east side of the tower.


----------



## mybike (14 Jun 2021)

Knowing the admirable skills possessed by those here, I thought I'd ask.

We're in the process of buying a border collie bitch, and need a name of one, or at most two syllables. Pat is out, since there would be confusion between Mrs MY and the dog. I'm not allowed Freda, Fang or Spot, a sister is being named Flora, so that's out. Mrs MY is suggesting Cara or Bess.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> Knowing the admirable skills possessed by those here, I thought I'd ask.
> 
> We're in the process of buying a border collie bitch, and need a name of one, or at most two syllables. Pat is out, since there would be confusion between Mrs MY and the dog. I'm not allowed Freda, Fang or Spot, a sister is being named Flora, so that's out. Mrs MY is suggesting Cara or Bess.
> 
> View attachment 593859



Rosie? Lyta? Pearl?

The girls say Poppy and Lexi are very nice names.


----------



## postman (14 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Back from opticians,and because I have to wear my other glasses to watch telly,I have found a fault with one of the arms,now got to go back tomorrow,glasses style 10 out of 10,quality checking nil zero zilch very bad,it is a really bad twist.


I have found tonight I cannot read my fire tablet with it resting on my lap,I have to hold it closer to my face,this also explains blurredness just a few feet in front of me,but long distance is spot on,I can see another eye test coming up.Well I find out tomorrow,not going t have blurred vision.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2021)

Anyways, town (Wilkinsons & Tesco) negotiated. I have a supply of fruit & veg to last me the rest of the week, and some new lightbulbs.

Cats have been fed, and now it's time to feed me.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> well at least you didn't miss the delivery! :-)


This is true - but it now means I can't leave the house until it arrives! I could put a note on the door to ask them to leave it with a neighbour I suppose, but they go out a lot and the house on the other side of me is empty at the moment. I hope it will get here tomorrow because I don't have any plans to go out.


----------



## mybike (14 Jun 2021)

In other news, I made 3 individual fish pies. One I had for lunch, it exceeded expectations.


----------



## mybike (14 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> I have found tonight I cannot read my fire tablet with it resting on my lap,I have to hold it closer to my face,this also explains blurredness just a few feet in front of me,but long distance is spot on,I can see another eye test coming up.Well I find out tomorrow,not going t have blurred vision.



According to my son, you can get appropriate lenses - I need a pair for my desktop.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> Knowing the admirable skills possessed by those here, I thought I'd ask.
> 
> We're in the process of buying a border collie bitch, and need a name of one, or at most two syllables. Pat is out, since there would be confusion between Mrs MY and the dog. I'm not allowed Freda, Fang or Spot, a sister is being named Flora, so that's out. Mrs MY is suggesting Cara or Bess.
> 
> View attachment 593859


Una, meaning of the lamb.
It is a sheep dog.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Oldham(Lancashire) has the oldest fish and chip shop still going.


Here's Danny, one of my favourite Youtubers, checking out this 80 year old chippy in York.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> Knowing the admirable skills possessed by those here, I thought I'd ask.
> 
> We're in the process of buying a border collie bitch, and need a name of one, or at most two syllables. Pat is out, since there would be confusion between Mrs MY and the dog. I'm not allowed Freda, Fang or Spot, a sister is being named Flora, so that's out. Mrs MY is suggesting Cara or Bess.
> 
> View attachment 593859


Molly? Colleen? Wobble?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> Knowing the admirable skills possessed by those here, I thought I'd ask.
> 
> We're in the process of buying a border collie bitch, and need a name of one, or at most two syllables. Pat is out, since there would be confusion between Mrs MY and the dog. I'm not allowed Freda, Fang or Spot, a sister is being named Flora, so that's out. Mrs MY is suggesting Cara or Bess.
> 
> View attachment 593859


Could you call a collie Flower?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2021)

I got cold today! The wind on the coast was chilly when the sun went in. Aldeburgh is a pleasant little seaside town with a decent fish and chip shop, the Golden Galleon. The queue for there has driven a shop about 10 yards down the road to put a couple of gap markers instructing customers not to block their shop front.


----------



## Kempstonian (14 Jun 2021)

Melon. That's a good name for a collie.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Better still lines up the back of the car Along the roof down the wind shield along the bonnet.Advise the local mountain bikers a new facility has opened


I never said I'd let them down!


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> B****y BBC . B****y football on One and B****y *Dennis* on 2!


... The Menace, ...Healey, Les... or a documentary on fire engines?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2021)




----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 593894


The Russians have got through the defences?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> The Russians have got through the defences?


You won't get rid of London that easily. It's as stubborn as Yorkshire.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jun 2021)

Morning all, tis a wee bit cooler this morning. Still sunny though.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2021)

Well that was close but all ok 
Another nice start to the day outside


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2021)

All gone nothing to see 
First cuppa drank 
Sun's out 
Front lawn's needs cutting so job for tonight


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It has clouded over a bit here.
Not sure what is going on ,designing for my brain to wake up .
Oh! My handlebar tape didn't arrive yesterday. I think it's gone walk about .


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2021)

Morning all. 
I'm 'helping' my daughter do her garden, today. By helping, I mean I'm doing it, she isn't ...


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2021)

Arghhhh! I'm being played by unforgettable text!!!!!!!!!! 

It's coming up with jibberish!


----------



## cookiemonster (15 Jun 2021)

Found a cockroach in my bathroom this morning. Soon dispatched.


View: https://media.giphy.com/media/q55zFbF4pNNF6/giphy.gif


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Morning all.
> I'm 'helping' my daughter do her garden, today. By helping, I mean I'm doing it, she isn't ...



Bit like my brother in law and brother. 'Oh my garden's starting to look nice, John's been three times to tidy it up'. They don't do gardening. Even having the lawn's treated. 3 years supply of iron sulphate is about £6, and you just sprinkle it in with a watering can !


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Found a cockroach in my bathroom this morning. Soon dispatched.
> 
> 
> View: https://media.giphy.com/media/q55zFbF4pNNF6/giphy.gif




That's what I want to do with my son at present. Promised to clear the garage, no chance. Both bikes are over an assault course of engine parts with my garden mulcher and the jet wash piled in the middle of the garage floor. MrsF is currently sorting out a permanent work space in the corner of the lounge, and needed the sander, that's apparently lent to son's friend as "we've not used it recently", along with my garden fork and spade. FFS. I'm considering taking the laptop and a screen and going back to work from the caravan until he fixes his car - at least there are two bikes I can get to there. He's even spilt oil on my back lawn (god knows why car parts were in the back garden) - and I'm worried it's going to kill off a large patch of grass (we've already got dead patches on the side garden where he's put oily or hot stuff), so I've been swilling it with water every day to disperse it.

As you can tell, my stress levels are about to hit the roof. The final straw will be if he drops something on my Ribble - I've told him go no-where near it (refurbed it a few months back). Oh and everywhere stinks of oil. He needs to go get some sand to soak it up.


----------



## DCLane (15 Jun 2021)

It's been a stressful morning; my students are sitting an online exam. Although probably more stressful for them, and Son no. 2 who's got a maths A-level exam.

Firstly my PC's Skype for Business (work Skype) set-up has gone 'pop' and won't work, but I've re-directed that to my mobile phone.

Then the audio file to help a student with additional needs has disappeared, so I've had to re-record the questions.

But ... we're getting there. The 180-ish students are doing the exam, with technical hitches for a couple of them, and will mostly get there. Two hours to go before the last one with additional time finishes ...


----------



## postman (15 Jun 2021)

Back from Opticians.I was out on my way by eight.Had time for a latte before shop opened.Great service,listened to my concerns and problems.Cut a long story short,specs have gone back to be remade and a new lens,I only have one being blind in my left eye.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2021)

Help!

I'm taking a break!

I've been severely traumatized by magnolia paint !

It covers well! There's plenty left in the roller and paint tray. The wall looks like it's hardly been touched .


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's been a stressful morning; my students are sitting an online exam. Although probably more stressful for them, and Son no. 2 who's got a maths A-level exam.
> 
> Firstly my PC's Skype for Business (work Skype) set-up has gone 'pop' and won't work, but I've re-directed that to my mobile phone.
> 
> ...


Mature students I take it ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jun 2021)

I have replaced the batteries in my iPhone 7 and my daughter's iPhone 5. The 7 took about an hour (mostly struggling to lift the screen from the body) and my daughter's 5 minutes.

Both phones now on charge.


----------



## DCLane (15 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Mature students I take it ?



Final year undergraduates with a core exam that's needed for professional accreditation.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> Knowing the admirable skills possessed by those here, I thought I'd ask.
> 
> We're in the process of buying a border collie bitch, and need a name of one, or at most two syllables. Pat is out, since there would be confusion between Mrs MY and the dog. I'm not allowed Freda, Fang or Spot, a sister is being named Flora, so that's out. Mrs MY is suggesting Cara or Bess.
> 
> View attachment 593859


Madra? Efficient, and to the point. Just means dog. Amaryllis might be nice too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 593894


They've remade _Threads_?


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's been a stressful morning; my students are sitting an online exam. Although probably more stressful for them, and Son no. 2 who's got a maths A-level exam.
> 
> Firstly my PC's Skype for Business (work Skype) set-up has gone 'pop' and won't work, but I've re-directed that to my mobile phone.
> 
> ...



Yikes. Stressful. Have you not moved to Teams - it's a bit more reliable !


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2021)

Lunch break and the laurel hedge has had it's haircut - doesn't half grow. Green waste bin packed solid to the lid. The other hedge will need to wait until the green bin is emptied.  

I also need to go 'over the hedge' into the field behind our house and give the brambles and the like a trim, otherwise they try to invade our garden. Must put jeans and sturdy shoes on for that.


----------



## DCLane (15 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Yikes. Stressful. Have you not moved to Teams - it's a bit more reliable !



We've got Teams but I use Blackboard Collaborate, which works much better. I had a Collaborate room open, along with e-mail, phone, Discussion Board and Skype. Most of the students were phoning, with a few popping in/out of the Collaborate room.

Skype's for university communication and my university phone number - I find it a pain as it takes over the audio settings from MS Teams. However, that's what they installed.

The biggest issue was a Turnitin* outage just before the main submission cut-off  - cue piles of e-mails/calls. Only for a couple of minutes but enough to set the nerves off in about 25 students. I'd got a 'late/additional time'-type box already set up which they could submit into OK.

* an online academic submission method, that checks authenticity, for the non-academic.


----------



## postman (15 Jun 2021)

Just a little treat for Sunday already had the glasses.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2021)

Hot and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, with some light cloud.

Spent the morning gardening, but had to pack it in, because it's too hot. Also, the cutting deck on the mower was overheating.

Debating whether to have some bike time this afternoon, or whether to leave it to later in the evening.

Anyways, it's almost lunchtime!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2021)

Lunch on the patio with swmbo


----------



## mybike (15 Jun 2021)

Silver bin brought in, neighbours too. Must go & check the brown.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> Knowing the admirable skills possessed by those here, I thought I'd ask.
> 
> We're in the process of buying a border collie bitch, and need a name of one, or at most two syllables. Pat is out, since there would be confusion between Mrs MY and the dog. I'm not allowed Freda, Fang or Spot, a sister is being named Flora, so that's out. Mrs MY is suggesting Cara or Bess.
> 
> View attachment 593859


Isla, Ella, Cara ...two Celtic and Cara is Irish l think . Or spell it Kara which is old Cornish , meaning beloved


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jun 2021)

Very posh bins in silver! Does the 'help' polish them weekly? 😁


----------



## mybike (15 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Very posh bins in silver! Does the 'help' polish them weekly? 😁



It's what the council call em, who am I to argue? Anyway, the brown bin was emptied & I've won this week.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2021)

The paint has dried out well considering it has only had one coat . My wife complemented my filling work where the Stannah stair lift used to be . Years of experience filling dents .


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2021)

Lawn was also cut and fed.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2021)

Lunch negotiated. Salmon quiche, a pear, some blueberries and two 

Put my green wheelie bin out last night. It's not been emptied yet. 

Too hot outside, so am working on my writing and keeping half an eye on the horse racing.


----------



## tyred (15 Jun 2021)

I think it's time to clean my glasses.🤓

Pass the pressure washer.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Jun 2021)

My eBay item arrived. You can all stop worrying now.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jun 2021)

Phew, I was worried.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> My eBay item arrived. You can all stop worrying now.


Consider it done


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2021)

I've recently come back from a cycle ride . Not sure how far yet, must be around 10 miles. It is HOT warm out there! I saw a Heron fishing in the river at Reybridge and a Whitethroat singing away in a bush at Thingley . I'm resting in the shade now . That is the nice thing about tree lined lanes. They offer shelter from the wind ,rain ,and the heat of the sun.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've recently come back from a cycle ride . Not sure how far yet, must be around 10 miles. It is HOT warm out there! I saw a Heron fishing in the river at Reybridge and a Whitethroat singing away in a bush at Thingley . I'm resting in the shade now . That is the nice thing about tree lined lanes. They offer shelter from the wind ,rain ,and the heat of the sun.



I was out on my bike this morning, an enjoyable 31 miles.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've recently come back from a cycle ride . Not sure how far yet, must be around 10 miles. It is HOT warm out there! I saw a Heron fishing in the river at Reybridge and a Whitethroat singing away in a bush at Thingley . I'm resting in the shade now . That is the nice thing about tree lined lanes. They offer shelter from the wind ,rain ,and the heat of the sun.



I thought about a bike ride, even got kitted up, but it's just too hot. No tree-lined lanes around here. 

Yes, the fens offer flat cycling country, but there's no shelter from the elements whatsoever.

So i'm sat down with a  and two chocolate biskits and watching Hungary v Portugal.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jun 2021)

Wow that's one hell of a pair of binoculars!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jun 2021)

Had routine eye test . Apart from prescription change , eyes are all healthy


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2021)

Well the Tastegoes pizza I just ate makes me think that I may have the virus, despite it having mozzarella, Cheddar, and Red Leicester cheese I couldn't taste anything !


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2021)

I think I'll put the ♻ bin out soon.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2021)

Apparently, The Kardashians has finished.. What am I going to not watch now?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> We've got Teams but I use Blackboard Collaborate, which works much better. I had a Collaborate room open, along with e-mail, phone, Discussion Board and Skype. Most of the students were phoning, with a few popping in/out of the Collaborate room.
> 
> Skype's for university communication and my university phone number - I find it a pain as it takes over the audio settings from MS Teams. However, that's what they installed.
> 
> ...


*Not a locally produced product by any chance.


----------



## tyred (15 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, The Kardashians has finished.. What am I going to not watch now?


Repeats of Noel's House Party


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, The Kardashians has finished.. What am I going to not watch now?


It's a perfect time for not watching football. If you're a not football kind of person, that is.


----------



## tyred (15 Jun 2021)

I cycled the twelve miles to Argos to pick something up and got caught out in a thunderstorm. 

I can confirm that my Brompton T-bag is considerably more waterproof than my trainers.


----------



## DCLane (15 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Not a locally produced product by any chance.



Nope - Turnitin is used by most universities and a lot of schools/colleges. It's a US product designed to check authenticity of work.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2021)

My Spanish-style chicken ended up being Turkish eggs instead. The last of the cooked chicken had gone a bit ropey, so into the bin it's gone. Not worth getting food poisoning.

I hate throwing out food, and it's something I rarely do.

I'm so cross with myself though.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Repeats of Noel's House Party





deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a perfect time for not watching football. If you're a not football kind of person, that is.


Two excellent choices of things not to watch.. Thank you for the suggestions


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Two excellent choices of things not to watch.. Thank you for the suggestions



My Good Lady has been watching the football, I've been out in the garden, my big Salvia has had a serious trim and my Geraniums(Cranes Bills) have had the Chelsea chop, I should get flowers in the Autumn now I've done that.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2021)

I am watching the football.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2021)

Our front lawn cuts and so is our neighbours


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am watching the football.


That was an odd game. Germany looked like short Germany not like normal Germany, France were as scrappy as Germany, and the linespeople didn't seem to know how to signal offside. And there were a couple of times when it looked like the referee had forgotten to bring his yellow card with him.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That was an odd game. Germany looked like short Germany not like normal Germany, France were as scrappy as Germany, and the linespeople didn't seem to know how to signal offside. And there were a couple of times when it looked like the referee had forgotten to bring his yellow card with him.



For all of that, it was very watchable.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Well the Tastegoes pizza I just ate makes me think that I may have the virus, despite it having mozzarella, Cheddar, and Red Leicester cheese I couldn't taste anything !


Make your own it's the easiest thing to do ...flour , yeast, olive oil and some salt. l will send you the method if you like


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2021)

My middle grandson has learnt the art of bike destruction. Every time I go for a ride with the g-kids I have to spend hours unborking them and his bike was the borkedest. At least the oldest just rides with spirit and energy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> For all of that, it was very watchable.


What!!?chable....


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Make your own it's the easiest thing to do ...flour , yeast, olive oil and some salt. l will send you the method if you like


Cheese on toast is much easier.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2021)

I need a  and a smackerel of something.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2021)

Drinkies and a bowl of cereal down the hatch. Now I'm off to bed - I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jun 2021)

Morning all. Came downstairs to find the dog had knocked his water bowl over, a water bowl that was full last night and now gave a lovely shine to the kitchen floor. Just what you want to be dealing with at 4 AM.

Breakfast has been consumed.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2021)

Well I am going for a ride


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2021)

No bar tape arrived yet at chez Biggs .... But then I have not ordered any


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jun 2021)

I’m still waiting for some trigger shifters to arrive so I can start on the drop bar-to- flat bar conversion for my wife. All the other parts ordered have arrived.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’m still waiting for some trigger shifters to arrive so I can start on the drop bar-to- flat bar conversion for my wife. All the other parts ordered have arrived.



There is nothing worse than waiting , i am waiting some front castors to arrive , next project is to source some shower screen rollers 

OOh it must be 7 am ish as Julie is sneezing well this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2021)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2021)

Morning .
It is bright and sunny here this morning. I've put our garden waste bin out . 
Georgie wasn't indoors waiting to greet me this morning. I had to go to our back door and let him in . He was looking through the cat flap window . He had his breakfast and then went back out again . He has now gone to bed . He is a tired little puddy tat tat!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2021)

Bin's haven't bin emptied yet but I have another few bits to put in. 

I'll put some clothes on first, though.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Bin's haven't bin emptied yet but I have another few bits to put in.
> 
> I'll put some clothes on first, though.


Blue bin day for us which is the paper/cardboard/tin one. I usually put next doors out for her. She is getting massive and is diabetic, yet when I opened the bin to check it had stuff in it, I was rammed with wrappers for cakes, biscuits, sweet cereals, etc. The woman must have a death wish.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2021)

There is a ride planned for this evening . My other friend and I would have preferred a morning ride. I may swap my bikes round . I'll have to decide which one to use.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2021)

I'm off East, having realised it's two months since I've had a day off, including working weekends and both Bank Holidays  No wonder I've been feeling tired.

Getting some miles in (60+) in preparation for some longer rides over the next month.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2021)

here are some pictures from yesterday's ride.


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady has been watching the football, I've been out in the garden, my big Salvia has had a serious trim and my Geraniums(Cranes Bills) have had the Chelsea chop, I should get flowers in the Autumn now I've done that.




Just been looking at my Cranes Bill.there looking a bit manky.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2021)

Why isn't cutting your toenails called toepiary ?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2021)

I thought I'd walked into the wrong shop today... 
B&M were actually watering the plants!!


----------



## fossyant (16 Jun 2021)

Watered the back garden earlier before logging onto work. Roasting out. I now have a path between car parts to the back of the garage so I can get my bikes out . Off out on the old MTB at lunch to see if the 'click' has gone since tightening up the new BB shell. It's still dusty from the last time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Why isn't cutting your toenails called toepiary ?


Because it would turn pedicurists into pedants?


----------



## fossyant (16 Jun 2021)

Time to go for a ride, me thinks !


----------



## tyred (16 Jun 2021)

The sun is shinning.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Just been looking at my Cranes Bill.there looking a bit manky.



I've just given mine the Chelsea chop, they should flower again in the Autumn, and it'll stop them bullying the plants round them.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2021)

Hot, breezy and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Too hot to be outside, so I have spent the morning creating and printing a new set of dividers for my archive. The original ones (that I made in 1997!) are tatty and aren't really fit for purpose anymore, and I have lost the template I used to make them.

The new ones still need a couple of tweaks, but I don't mind printing the odd one out again. I'm also waiting on some new FF1600 and FF2000 photos from the 1986 Formula Ford Festival that I have managed to source.

Lunch is imminent, and then, later, some bike time once it cools down a bit.


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Jun 2021)

Best of luck to all those who are awaiting deliveries!

Want to know the best bit about my recent delivery (two DVDs)? I didn't even need to be at home - the guy just shoved it through the letterbox! 

Or maybe the best bit was when I went to put them away and found I already had one of them!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2021)

Warm lunchtime walk


----------



## tyred (16 Jun 2021)

I have to watch a one hour video of an American waffling on non-stop essential training video.


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I have to watch a one hour video of an American waffling on non-stop essential training video.



When I was working and we had to attend these it was always a challenge to stay awake.


----------



## Sharky (16 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> When I was working and we had to attend these it was always a challenge to stay awake.


One time, our training dept ran a few of the John Cleese training videos. They were entertaining.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2021)

Lunch negotiated. Had a roll with roast pork, a tangerine, some blueberries, half an avocado and two


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2021)

East Yorkshire was hot - 70 miles done: https://www.strava.com/activities/5479706121


----------



## fossyant (16 Jun 2021)

Took a 2 hour lunch - didn't have a break Monday and Tuesday. 25 miles off road trails. Fairly interesting little ride.

1 The bloody click was back. 😠

2 Saw a fire engine with it's lights on, coming down to the farm track I was on, couldn't see any smoke, but thought, hang on, if he get's past this junction before me my ride is over. Shot past quick as they were working out where the 'fire' was. I thought, if I get over this little hill, they won't catch me down the other side. Low and behold I saw smoke. Realised what it must be, the farmer stacks waste and other stuff at the side of the path, quite a big pile. It was busy smoking away with the dryness and heat of late, and of course, this stuff generates it's own heat. As I get there, there is another engine just getting out the hoses. Managed to get past fine and let them know there was another engine down the lane.

3 Bloody click. Tried one leg pedaling and found out it was left pedal only and even under low load. Carried on until about mile 4 where I had a good spot to stop. Checked pedal over, smooth and not loose. Grr. Hmm. Got out the 'juice' drink and squirted my bottle on the pedal. Got back on, no noise. Came back about 15 miles later, another squirt, gone - blooming dry pedal mechanism on the SPD's - obviously juice gets to the parts that WD40 doesn't. Liberal soaking on 3 in 1 on the arrival home.

4 Had to ask two e-mtbers to move over so I could pass (didn't hear my bell). Don't think they liked being passed by a 30 year old MTB with mudguards, but I was riding at just over the assist speed. They did catch me on a steep ascent and then try and pass at the top but I big ringed it, and never saw them again. In my defense, the old MTB is pretty speedy over semi rough terrain (like farm tracks and canals) as it's on 2.0 tyres and tight knobbles so it rolls well, and there is no suspension. 

5 My pasty white legs looked tanned on return - nope not the sun, coated completely in dirty dust.  The bike is grey now !


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Had to ask two e-mtbers to move over so I could pass (didn't hear my bell). Don't think they liked being passed by a 30 year old MTB with mudguards, but I was riding at just over the assist speed. They did catch me on a steep ascent and then try and pass at the top but I big ringed it, and never saw them again. In my defense, the old MTB is pretty speedy over semi rough terrain (like farm tracks and canals) as it's on 2.0 tyres and tight knobbles so it rolls well, and there is no suspension.



Mmmm, this is what I'm noticing when I'm out on my 23 year old Max - no suspension either, but 1.75 semi-slick tyres, and I'm outhandling and outriding people on boingy bikes.

I might not be as fast, but it does make them stop and look and think WTF 

That's kind of priceless.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, this is what I'm noticing when I'm out on my 23 year old Max - no suspension either, but 1.75 semi-slick tyres, and I'm outhandling and outriding people on boingy bikes.
> 
> I might not be as fast, but it does make them stop and look and think WTF
> 
> That's kind of priceless.



And they were in full matching kit (man and female partner) on very pricey £5k plus eMTB's. My old bike is faster on anything relatively smooth than my full bouncer, but that has really chunky and grippy (i.e. slow) tyres. I used to commute on it many years ago with 1.2" slicks - looked terrible, but was as quick as a road bike.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2021)

B ****y football! 
6 o' clock news is on at 7.30!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I have to watch a one hour video of an American waffling on non-stop essential training video.


They do like to talk don't they !


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> And they were in full matching kit (man and female partner) on very pricey £5k plus eMTB's. My old bike is faster on anything relatively smooth than my full bouncer, but that has really chunky and grippy (i.e. slow) tyres. I used to commute on it many years ago with 1.2" slicks - looked terrible, but was as quick as a road bike.



Classic case of "it's not what you've got, but how you use it" isn't it?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2021)

I often let riders pass me . 
It gives them that sense of superiority!


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I often let riders pass me .
> It gives them that sense of superiority!



Let them past then sit on their wheel, it confuses them.


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I thought I'd walked into the wrong shop today...
> B&M were actually watering the plants!!



Plants at Sainsburys were wilting.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2021)

Crunchy peanut butter mixed with vanilla ice cream


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jun 2021)

Just No! That is wrong at so many levels. 🤮


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2021)

Hey! I happen to love peanut butter ice cream


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jun 2021)

You're mixing dessert food with non dessert food just for starters.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Just No! That is wrong at so many levels. 🤮


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2021)

Anyways, a nice brisk eight miles to go and pick up mum's prescription.

Wasn't counting on the mechanical I had as soon as I got out of the door - loose front wheel (QR skewer was flappy) and squiffy front derraileur. And no, I haven't dropped the bike. Still wondering how I rode 10 miles on Thursday without noticing 

Either the person who locked their bike to the same sheffield stand bashed mine, or someone tried to nick the bike.

Note to self, must be more observant.

Anyways, both problems quickly solved (hooray for tools in the bar bag!!!) but I can't get the chain to drop onto the smallest sprocket, so more investigation needed.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> You're mixing dessert food with non dessert food just for starters.



No no no! Peanut butter and chocolate is a combination made in heaven!

(I also happen to like peanut butter and marmite, so go figure...)


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jun 2021)

NURSE!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> No no no! Peanut butter and chocolate is a combination made in heaven!
> 
> (I also happen to like peanut butter and marmite, so go figure...)


I reckon you just like peanut butter.

Meanwhile, Wales did well!


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I reckon you just like peanut butter.
> 
> Meanwhile, Wales did well!



I do - but it's got to be smooth, not crunchy. 

Yep, that was a good performance, although I only saw the second half.


----------



## pawl (16 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hey! I happen to love peanut butter ice cream




Have to give that a try.Perhaps this could be one for the connoisseurs vanilla ice cream and Marmite


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Have to give that a try.Perhaps this could be one for the connoisseurs vanilla ice cream and Marmite



I like nutty ice cream. Pistachio is my total favourite, and I love roasted hazlenut too...  And there's one you can get with candied pecans in which is totally lush...

But then again, I am a bit of a nutty bird anyways


----------



## rockyroller (16 Jun 2021)

went to a new dentist today for a broken tooth. only time a dentist didn't want to do anything ...


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Have to give that a try.Perhaps this could be one for the connoisseurs vanilla ice cream and Marmite


_"Just one Cornetto..."_


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"Just one Cornetto..."_
> View attachment 594271


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"Just one Cornetto..."_
> View attachment 594271





That's just so wrong on every level...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2021)

It's seriously wet in London right now. Though luckily not indoors.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's seriously wet in London right now. Though luckily not indoors.


You've done it now.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's seriously wet in London right now. Though luckily not indoors.



Local news says it's raining in Cambridge, so it's heading this way.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2021)

Well that was the icing on the cake !
This evening's ride showed that the Apollo CX10's gearing is too high. I struggled up hill even in bottom gear. The riding position isn't bad, sitting upright I could look over hedges but had to be careful not to put my feet too far forward on the pedals as they can end up hitting the wheel . The steering is very direct .
Anyway! After our ride I decided that I would get some fish and chips on the way home . As I drove up towards the chip shop I could see that it was shut ! . They had shut early . . My friends had chatted too much.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jun 2021)

The lightning is still pasting Kent but it's creeping up the country, couple of flashes in N London.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2021)

Anyone?
*Unconfirmed quake reported: 2.6 km northeast of Thanet, Kent, England, United Kingdom, 14 June 2021 13:17 GMT -*
Our monitoring service AllQuakes received reports of an earthquake in or near Near Thanet, England, United Kingdom at around 13:17 GMT. Unless confirmed by at least one national or international seismological agency, its status remains unconfirmed.

Date & time: 14 Jun 2021 13:17:39 UTC - 
*Magnitude: unknown*
Depth: 10.0 km
Epicenter latitude / longitude: 51.38791°N / 1.43229°E (Kent, England, United Kingdom)
Primary data source: VolcanoDiscovery


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jun 2021)

Flaming uniform policy at work forcing the use of normal shirts to do cargo exams on a hot & humid day like today. Add on a hi-viz top and you end up with a shirt that looks like this when it dries out...





At least we had a good result from the exam with a decent sized detention of suspected counterfeit goods.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jun 2021)

It's just started to rain here - only lightly at the moment, but there's the promise of thunder & lightning overnight.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2021)

I now have 63 playlists on Spotify.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

Time to put the writing away and toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jun 2021)

I caught a fish on Sunday.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I now have 63 playlists* on Spotify.


How much wall space does it take up though?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jun 2021)

Morning all, it’s very wet here today. Quite warm and humid too, rain in the night.


----------



## Ripple (17 Jun 2021)

Groundhog day. This time very rainy groundhog day.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2021)

Drizzling outside , you can hear the plants cheering 
No thunder overnight or none heard anyway. 
Black bins awaiting it's mother ship .


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jun 2021)

Persistently pouring here, a bit of thunder over night. Still warm.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2021)

Good morning. Yesterday was 30°c and today is allegedly going to be hotter.

After we finish working with the clients I'm supposed to go and measure a fence in a Minigolf course, of all things.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's just so wrong on every level...



I'm glad to see you have _some _standards...


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2021)

As per normal one of our neighbours has just had a sneezing fit happens most days between 6.45 - 7.15 we think it's Julie across the road 

First cuppa went down well 

Workstation set up and awaiting my arrival


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It looks like we had a little bit of rain in the night. Not much as the ground just looks damp with no puddles. It was hot in the night and didn't get much sleep.
I was a bit miffed last night when I got home . I missed my tea due to the ride and I thought I would get some fish and chips on the way home . I had taken a mountain bike as my friend wanted to ride on a tow path. I have ridden the bike before but hadn't encountered any hills like yesterday's. I can now see why the previous owner was glad to get rid of it . I think the gearing is wrong . I had forgotten how weird the saddle feels. It's like sitting in a in a sling strung between the legs of an upturned axle stand. It seems to grab you!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2021)

I appear to have got up so far ahead of myself that I'm now considering going back to bed for another hour.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2021)

No Goldfinches this morning, but a whole herd of Blue Tits flitting around!


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2021)

Lacking in interest today for some reason time for another🍵


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No Goldfinches this morning, but a whole herd of Blue Tits flitting around!


Must be cold in Hampton then


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Must be cold in Hampton then


Humid, and not too cold.


----------



## tyred (17 Jun 2021)

My usual pre-breakfaat thirteen mile loop completed on the Brompton in glorious sunshine

Now trying to settle into work. I think it's time I tidied my desk

Only a half day today as I have an appointment with the vaccination centre.


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No Goldfinches this morning, but a whole herd of Blue Tits flitting around!




Pigeons starlings Black birds numerous Sparrows Blue Tits I haven’t seen a single Goldfinch all year.

Not sure if it’s the fact I no longer use feeders .I now use a bird table and a ground feeder


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2021)

'Our' Goldfinches feed on sunflower hearts. Nothing else, not even the niger seed they're supposed to love! The Tits are on the fat balls and square block thingie. 
The pidgeons can't land on the feeder so wander around hoovering up the bits that fall to the ground. 
We also have magpies and couple of those ugly looking (to us) grey headed black crows plus, obviously, Starlings, but less than last year.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2021)

And a couple of Blackbirds


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm glad to see you have _some _standards...


You don't like ice cream!


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 'Our' Goldfinches feed on sunflower hearts. Nothing else, not even the niger seed they're supposed to love! The Tits are on the fat balls and square block thingie.
> The pidgeons can't land on the feeder so wander around hoovering up the bits that fall to the ground.
> We also have magpies and couple of those ugly looking (to us) grey headed black crows plus, obviously, Starlings, but less than last year.




I only ever use sunflower hearts as I find the mixtures fall to the ground and start shooting
I have had a feeder full of Niger seed up all year and it usually attracts the Gold finches not seen one this year.


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> And a couple of Blackbirds




And a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2021)

Currently waiting to take pictures of clients for their CV's.

One wants to be a hairdresser and is currently running a small salon using his own tools for anyone who wants a haircut first, and is making an extremely professional job of it.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2021)

Morning, overcast in Manchesterland. Planning on a off road loop again this lunch, hopefully the clicky pedal has gone. I haven't washed the bike, so we will see. 

MrsF has almost finished setting up a permanent WFH space, but with the shuffling of monitors, I need another ruddy cable. 

She'll be using the desktop's monitor, but switching between the desktop and her work laptop. Got various HDMI to DVI, HDMI to USBC, HDMI to display port, but no HDMI to HDMI which she needs for her work laptop. Grr.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Morning, overcast in Manchesterland. Planning on a off road loop again this lunch, hopefully the clicky pedal has gone. I haven't washed the bike, so we will see.
> 
> MrsF has almost finished setting up a permanent WFH space, but with the shuffling of monitors, I need another ruddy cable.
> 
> She'll be using the desktop's monitor, but switching between the desktop and her work laptop. Got various HDMI to DVI, HDMI to USBC, HDMI to display port, but no HDMI to HDMI which she needs for her work laptop. Grr.



The irony that the Wifi won't work without a cable...


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> You're mixing dessert food with non dessert food just for starters.



Saves time.


----------



## postman (17 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Repeats of Noel's House Party


Or watch paint dry.


----------



## postman (17 Jun 2021)

I am having a rest day,I am all walked out,old fart.Tomorrow is a day out to Amble Norfumber land.Family meet up and a fish and chip tea..


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> a fish and chip tea..



Now there's something we haven't had for a while . 

Wet magpies don't look the same


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> No no no! Peanut butter and chocolate is a combination made in heaven!
> 
> (I also happen to like peanut butter and marmite, so go figure...)



You like these?









Reynard said:


> I do - but it's got to be smooth, not crunchy.
> 
> Yep, that was a good performance, although I only saw the second half.



Or maybe not.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2021)

We are two cups away from running out of instant coffee - time for some purchasing action.


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Local news says it's raining in Cambridge, so it's heading this way.



We had rain @ 04:00.

In other news, having decided I haven't got a blood clot, the doctor has decided to prescribe antibiotic. If they'd done that at the first consultation, I'd have been taking it for a week now!


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Flaming uniform policy at work forcing the use of normal shirts to do cargo exams on a hot & humid day like today. Add on a hi-viz top and you end up with a shirt that looks like this when it dries out...
> View attachment 594284
> 
> At least we had a good result from the exam with a decent sized detention of suspected counterfeit goods.



I was looking at someone, in hi-viz, the other day thinking they looked decidedly hot. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> You like these?
> 
> View attachment 594317
> 
> ...






Quite the thing, over here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jun 2021)

https://www.ispot.tv/ad/ddJR/reeses-well-stop


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 594322
> Quite the thing, over here.


I remember those being mentioned in the film ET


----------



## postman (17 Jun 2021)

I forgot to mention,yesterday on my return from Otley I got off the bus earlier than normal to save a bit of walking time.I happened to walk past the cottage my daughter moves in to next month.Well one of the present tenants was just coming home.I stopped and talked to him,according to him the cottage is lovely and he is sure my daughter will have a great time there.He and his two friends are sad to be leaving,but he has to return to York.He showed me the cottage back yard garden.It's little and perfect it's going to be a great place to live for a few years.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I remember those being mentioned in the film ET


Reeses Pieces, a competitor to M&Ms.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKYeBE8lTr4


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2021)

Just repaired the cable that i managed to cut on one of my hedge trimmers last time I used it


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2021)

Currently preparing a lesson for tomorrow.

My boss is trying to work out how to use a new computer programme. Apparently swearing is necessary; at length and with volume.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2021)

The HMRC scammers machine just rang me. I'm not worried, the money's hidden down the back of the sofa.


----------



## DCLane (17 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> I forgot to mention,yesterday on my return from Otley I got off the bus earlier than normal to save a bit of walking time.I happened to walk past the cottage my daughter moves in to next month.Well one of the present tenants was just coming home.I stopped and talked to him,according to him the cottage is lovely and he is sure my daughter will have a great time there.He and his two friends are sad to be leaving,but he has to return to York.He showed me the cottage back yard garden.It's little and perfect it's going to be a great place to live for a few years.



Not the nice little pretty one? 

I nearly bought a cottage in Headingley a few years ago, instead deciding on Dewsbury as SWMBO worked there at the time and we got more house for the money (a 4/5 bed detached instead of a 2/3 bed cottage). I know _now _which would have gone up in value more


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2021)

Or is it a settee or a couch....?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

Grey, muggy and soggy here chez Casa Reynard

Didn't sleep well as Madam Lexi decided to keep parading up and down my bed during the night, and nibbling on exposed fingers and toes.

So taking it easy - it's not a day to do stuff outside, so have spent the morning writing.

It's almost lunch time, and I'm a tad peckish.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> You like these?
> 
> View attachment 594317
> 
> ...



I tend to find Polish chocolates too sweet. Poles typically have a *very* sweet tooth. My dad's family are no exception.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 594322
> Quite the thing, over here.



Hmm, so-so.

I'm more of a chunky peanut butter kitkat kind of girl. 

Or just peanut butter and chocolate spread on toast.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Jun 2021)

This morning l dug up the first root of this years spuds , l was dragged up in Lincolnshire so this event is of importance to yours truly !!


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2021)

Just back from a 12 mile loop. Very dusty out, the bike is a mess. Better give it a wipe down later (i.e. a good wash - it's pre-soaking in snow foam)


----------



## postman (17 Jun 2021)

Just telephoned my mate in Hunmanby,he does sound weak.His daughter is staying three days,that is a first,I hope I am not reading anything serious in to the stay,he told me his legs have given up.I have asked him to keep well as I would like to visit in late July,he was so excited.He is not the only one.He is a great mate 94 years young.


----------



## tyred (17 Jun 2021)

Covid shot received and now sitting for fifteen minutes.

I said no to a load of allergies and illnesses that I have never heard of so hopefully I don't actually have them...

I also managed to park in the square of the carpark reserved for staff. Oops 😬 I did ask the carpark attendant where I should park but he was too busy texting to even look at me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently preparing a lesson for tomorrow.
> 
> My boss is trying to work out how to use a new computer programme. Apparently swearing is necessary; at length and with volume.



One of the tech/admin bods had turned up to help; the swearing had reduced.*

My lesson prep is completed. Tomorrow morning the plans will meet reality and this time tomorrow I'll know what has worked and what hasn't; I'll probably approach the next one completely differently...

Time to measure a golf course now. This job certainly brings variety...

*[_Edit] Poor grammar there, my lesson was about the past perfect tense in German. It seems to have stayed stuck when I wrote the post._


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We are two cups away from running out of instant coffee - time for some purchasing action.



Instant coffee, yuk.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> We are two cups away from running out of instant coffee - time for some purchasing action.


Great idea , buy some real coffee and a percolator ( or even an espresso machine) , just don't waste your money on some freeze dried fakery


----------



## rockyroller (17 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Just telephoned my mate in Hunmanby,he does sound weak.His daughter is staying three days,that is a first,I hope I am not reading anything serious in to the stay,he told me his legs have given up.I have asked him to keep well as I would like to visit in late July,he was so excited.He is not the only one.He is a great mate 94 years young.


hate to say it, might want to go right away


----------



## rockyroller (17 Jun 2021)

gutters need cleaning


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

It's stopped raining here. Debating whether to have some bike time, but I bet that if I stay put, it will stay dry, if I go out, it will rain.

Anyways, I had a very nice lunch of a cheese sandwich, a tangerine, blueberries and two


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2021)

Just been over the fence to hack down nettles and 'cleavers' (had to look them up - those very sticky weeds). They have gone mental over the fence and invaded the cat run, so the cat's are coming in with the seeds stuck to them. Hacked them back away from the cat run, but I'm covered in nettle rash - some were 4-5 feet tall (it's a field behind our house). 

Bike washed, it was minging. Combination of dust and oil over the jockey wheels, and the chain was horrid. All clean until next time.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2021)

I've put some filler in the other wall of the stairs and rubbed it down and then painted it . It is amazing how much paint remain in the roller when the time comes to clean it out . 
It has been spitting with rain here .


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Great idea , buy some real coffee and a percolator ( or even an espresso machine) , just don't waste your money on some freeze dried fakery



Expresso is well worth the expense.


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've put some filler in the other wall of the stairs and rubbed it down and then painted it . It is amazing how much paint remain in the roller when the time comes to clean it out .
> It has been spitting with rain here .




I don’t usually bother cleaning foam rollers just dump them after I’ve finished


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's stopped raining here. Debating whether to have some bike time, but I bet that if I stay put, it will stay dry, if I go out, it will rain.
> 
> Anyways, I had a very nice lunch of a cheese sandwich, a tangerine, blueberries and two




Inevitable


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2021)

HDMI to HDMI delivered same day from you know where. Desk nearly set up for WFH - MrsF has been using her sewing table, which stops her using her sewing machines.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Inevitable



And so it was. I stayed in, and it's not rained. 

Although I've had a very nice girly pamper session instead. 

I'm now watching the footy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> And so it was. I stayed in, and it's not rained.



Look on it as a service to the community.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> I don’t usually bother cleaning foam rollers just dump them after I’ve finished


Never clean rollers til you've finshed the room/s simply put em in plaggy bags/wrap in 'clingfilm' and then if you're using '5 for 99p' rollers by all means bin em but i've got some 'pro' level rollers that were £8-12 each*, I've had a couple of those for 30+ years

* that's just for the tubes, the 2 frames (one 9" the other 12") were about £25 each, beech handles with threads in the bottom for extension poles


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> And so it was. I stayed in, and it's not rained.
> 
> Although I've had a very nice girly pamper session instead.
> 
> I'm now watching the footy.


If you're watching on ITV, it's not raining in the London portrayed outside the studio. But it is pouring down here. It's pre-recorded weather that they're showing.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you're watching on ITV, it's not raining in the London portrayed outside the studio. But it is pouring down here. It's pre-recorded weather that they're showing.



Green screen, huh?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you're watching on ITV, it's not raining in the London portrayed outside the studio. But it is pouring down here. It's pre-recorded weather that they're showing.



That's a good wheeze: can I have some of the pre-recorded weather delivered here?


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Just been over the fence to hack down nettles and 'cleavers' (had to look them up - those very sticky weeds).


We call them Sticky Willys.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> We call them Sticky Willys.



They are actually edible, but seeings that touching them gives me a bad rash, I've never actually enacted my revenge on the bloody things...

(They are very pervasive here, btw)


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> They are actually edible, but seeings that touching them gives me a bad rash, I've never actually enacted my revenge on the bloody things...
> 
> (They are very pervasive here, btw)


Ewwwwww... Who wants to eat a sticky willy!


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ewwwwww... Who wants to eat a sticky willy!



No worse than eating nettles or dandelions...


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

Aaaaaanyways, footy is done for now. So it's time for me to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Never clean rollers til you've finshed the room/s simply put em in plaggy bags/wrap in 'clingfilm' and then if you're using '5 for 99p' rollers by all means bin em but i've got some 'pro' level rollers that were £8-12 each*, I've had a couple of those for 30+ years
> 
> * that's just for the tubes, the 2 frames (one 9" the other 12") were about £25 each, beech handles with threads in the bottom for extension poles




yes if I haven’t completed the job I wrap mine in cling film I do the same with brushes.

Yep I use the cheaper rollers Right tight wad me


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> We call them Sticky Willys.



As kids we called them Bobby’s Buttons No idea why.As young innocent kids we would not dared to have called them StickyWillys If you believe that


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> No worse than eating nettles or dandelions...


I can't decipher that response ...is it insouciance or naiveté ....either way it is quite charmente . Cdmt !


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2021)

Just in case any cat here people missed this.. Worth a read! 
Dangerous cat food recall 

🙀


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> No worse than eating nettles or dandelions...



MrsF suggested nettle soup - no ta.  My legs and arms have had enough.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Just been over the fence to hack down nettles and 'cleavers' (had to look them up - those very sticky weeds). They have gone mental over the fence and invaded the cat run, so the cat's are coming in with the seeds stuck to them. Hacked them back away from the cat run, but I'm covered in nettle rash - some were 4-5 feet tall (it's a field behind our house).
> 
> Bike washed, it was minging. Combination of dust and oil over the jockey wheels, and the chain was horrid. All clean until next time.


Get yourself a slasher. Then you've the extra length of the handle to provide a greater swing.

Just keep it sharp.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

A supper of assorted bitsas (all now eaten) and a nice garden salad. Followed by about half a punnet of some gorgeous Scottish strawberries.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> A supper of assorted bitsas (all now eaten) and a nice garden salad. Followed by about half a punnet of some gorgeous Scottish strawberries.


Might have come from near here, or possibly over in Angus?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I can't decipher that response ...is it insouciance or naiveté ....either way it is quite charmente . Cdmt !



Practicality. I do a fair bit of foraging, plus it's good to exact revenge on things that usually make you cross


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2021)

Crumpets and Sauvignon Blanc - delicious!


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> MrsF suggested nettle soup - no ta.  My legs and arms have had enough.



I pick the tips and dry them for herbal teas. Very nice, too, especially when mixed with mint.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Just in case any cat here people missed this.. Worth a read!
> Dangerous cat food recall
> 
> 🙀



Scary, isn't it?

Fortunately, I feed Royal Canin dry food, which isn't affected.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> A supper of assorted bitsas (all now eaten) and a nice garden salad. Followed by about half a punnet of some gorgeous Scottish strawberries.



What are Bitsas please?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Might have come from near here, or possibly over in Angus?



They're from Allanhill Farm in Fife.

Variety is Malling Centenary.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What are Bitsas please?



Random leftovers. Bitsa this and bitsa that... 

In this case, a dollop of steak and kidney, a slice of salmon quiche, three new potatoes, a few tablespoon of pasta twists with pesto and two tablespoons of tabbouleh.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> What are Bitsas please?


Bits of this, bits of that. 
That's my understanding.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Random leftovers. Bitsa this and bitsa that...
> 
> In this case, a dollop of steak and kidney, a slice of salmon quiche, three new potatoes, a few tablespoon of pasta twists with pesto and two tablespoons of tabbouleh.



Thanks. 

What's tabbouleh please?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What's tabbouleh please?


Cous cous with lots of parsley, strong lemon, usually toms and cucumber in there too.

It's a very refreshing salad.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jun 2021)

So much for the promise of thunderstorms overnight - all we ended up with was a couple of prolonged spells of very heavy rain. 

Just one more early shift to go, then it's a 4 day weekend


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What's tabbouleh please?



A lebanese salad of bulgur wheat, tomato, onion, garlic, parsley and mint, dressed with olive oil and lemon juice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> A lebanese salad of bulgur wheat, tomato, onion, garlic, parsley and mint, dressed with olive oil and lemon juice.


I just wrote cous cous instead of bulgur didn't I? Silly me.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just wrote cous cous instead of bulgur didn't I? Silly me.



Well, one is a type of pasta, the other is a cracked, parched grain.  Either way, they're both very good, and staples here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> A lebanese salad of bulgur wheat, tomato, onion, garlic, parsley and mint, dressed with olive oil and lemon juice.



That sounds quite nice.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2021)

More mundane News - foodstuff ignorant duffer at large in our house.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> That sounds quite nice.



It is.  

Works really well with fish or with roast lamb / lamb kebabs.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Thanks.
> 
> What's tabbouleh please?


Wasn't she the 6th Spice Girl? 🤔


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2021)

Anyways, time to put the writing away and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, one is a type of pasta, the other is a cracked, parched grain.  Either way, they're both very good, and staples here chez Casa Reynard.


You're on dodgy ground there, last time I posted that cous-cous was a type of Pasta some people were adamant that it was a grain (presumably from the cous-cous tree)

Maybe it's the excess buds picked off the trees before the Spaghetti is allowed to grow


View: https://youtu.be/tVo_wkxH9dU


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2021)

Morning all 
Damp underfoot outside
Well that was easy


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jun 2021)

I’m supposed to be riding 68km with a friend this morning, but don’t think it will be too enjoyable with the heavy rain and predicted thunderstorms from 10AM


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2021)

Good morning.

I'm setting up the video projector at work and happened to have CC on the screen. Now I'm projecting CC in my classroom; fortunately long before the students arrive...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’m supposed to be riding 68km with a friend this morning, but don’t think it will be too enjoyable with the heavy rain and predicted thunderstorms from 10AM



I'm pretty sure they will hit here soon: we can only have 30°c and high humidity for so long...


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2021)

Well first cuppa went down well


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jun 2021)

Sitting at work, drinking the first cuppa of the day and staring at the screen. Bit of a cold breeze on the cycle commute this morning, but at least it was dry. 

May treat myself to a couple of digestives to dunk in the coffee.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2021)

☔ 🍵 🥣 ☔


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> I don’t usually bother cleaning foam rollers just dump them after I’ve finished


I was wondering if a sponge roller would be better than a wooly one . I can't remember what I used to use .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> We call them Sticky Willys.


Goosegrass here!


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering if a sponge roller would be better than a wooly one . I can't remember what I used to use .




It depends on the surface I always used a sponge roller on smooth surfaces I recently painted the garage walls which are bare brick and did use a woolly one. as they seem to cover a rough surface better than a smooth roller I do clean that one


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2021)

Morning .
It is raining here. I've put our recycling bins out .
I went out and caught my fish and chips last night. I've saved some for lunch today. 
I've got a wet cat on my lap !


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2021)

The birds have been fed 
Sat at work desk trying to decide what to do first 
So whilst I decide will do some cycle chat


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> It depends on the surface I always used a sponge roller on smooth surfaces I recently painted the garage walls which are bare brick and did use a woolly one. as they seem to cover a rough surface better than a smooth roller I do clean that one


My wife just said that Qand B didn't have any sponge ones! 
I can't remember which ones I preferred but the amount of paint left in the wooly roller when I cleaned it out I could done both walls again .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I’m supposed to be riding 68km with a friend this morning, but don’t think it will be too enjoyable with the heavy rain and predicted thunderstorms from 10AM


We have been sensible (for once) and called off today’s ride. Apparently, it’s already raining at the start of the route.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We have been sensible (for once) and called off today’s ride. Apparently, it’s already raining at the start of the route.


Don't want to rub it in but it's  here! Makes a change for us to be nicer than down south.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2021)

Torrential here. It can't be long before there's thunder.


----------



## tyred (18 Jun 2021)

Had a hearty breakfast of flies on this morning's ride


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering if a sponge roller would be better than a wooly one . I can't remember what I used to use .





Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> I've got a wet cat on my lap !



Maybe that'd work instead?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Torrential here. It can't be long before there's thunder.



AIr is still here and the sky is getting greyer. It's going to break at some point, probably just as I set off for home.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2021)

I'm having walnuts and pecans with coffee for breakfast.


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2021)

Sat waiting for Mrs P to comeback,she has just nipped out,then we are going for an amble in Amble,a visit to her sister and then fish and chips restaurant style,well the aptly named fish shack.It is a really nice big shed actually,anyway I am waiting in the conservatory in my shorts,sunny in Amble according to the web page might take a hat also.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2021)

Lesson progressing.

We are looking back at the week and repeating lessons, but the group are so enthusiastic and keep ansking questions and trying new sentences so it's taking ages: I'm still only up to Tuesday...


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2021)

Still ☔ 
I think I'll bake a cake.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2021)

The clouds have emptied themselves and are now refuelling.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Still ☔
> I think I'll bake a cake.


Don't leave it out in the rain like some famous person did !


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2021)

Okay, first lesson finished. I've got some seriously enthusiastic people, so I'll actually have to reduce material next week to give them all time to try stuff out...

Now we'll do some gardening for an hour and a half before we send them home for the weekend...


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Don't leave it out in the rain like some famous person did !


I'll never use that recipe again!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'll never use that recipe again!


Did it take so long to bake it ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm pretty sure they will hit here soon: we can only have 30°c and high humidity for so long...


Quite a good while, actually. Probably why a great many from the Rhineland Palatinate wound up in the Midwest U.S.. Although we are quite cooler here than in Missouri or some such place.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Don't leave it out in the rain like some famous person did !


That was Donna Summer but she doesn't have the recipe so can't bake it again


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Don't leave it out in the rain like some famous person did !


Jimmy Webb?


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2021)

Chippy lunch.

Looks like I'll be making a quick dart to Wales this afternoon, and log into work when I get there as we're waiting for an A Level Physics text book to arrive. That won't turn up until tomorrow, so MrsF and daughter not coming until then. Means I get a few beers with my dad, and a good ride in the morning !


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering if a sponge roller would be better than a wooly one . I can't remember what I used to use .


Depends what surface you're trying to paint, sponge rollers won't work on highly textured sufaces.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Jimmy Webb?


Richard Harris did a version, he carried on as an actor though


View: https://youtu.be/CPMpeNDIGdk


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Don't want to rub it in but it's  here! Makes a change for us to be nicer than down south.


Sounds so weird (to what I’m used to) to hear Yorkshire being described as ‘down south’.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jun 2021)

our condo pool will be opening again this year. never opened last year due to covid. can hardly believe it


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> then fish and chips restaurant style,well the aptly named fish shack.It is a really nice big shed actually


recently really enjoyed some fish & chips (aka french fries) I love the fresh fried fish & a cpl french fries, but I wish there was a better side than the fries. they're just too filling for my 62 yr old belly


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2021)

Grey, muggy and very soggy here chez Casa Reynard.

I may have to see about calling Mr Noah again. I've already had to bail out some planters and move them.

So I've had a kitchen morning, doing all the prep work for today's and this weekend's cooking. I've also been working on my writing project. And I will continue working on that after lunch.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2021)

raleighnut said:


> You're on dodgy ground there, last time I posted that cous-cous was a type of Pasta some people were adamant that it was a grain (presumably from the cous-cous tree)
> 
> Maybe it's the excess buds picked off the trees before the Spaghetti is allowed to grow
> 
> ...






I've seen that many times before.  No less funny, though...

What people don't realise about cous cous is that it's a pasta made by grating a lump of dough. There's quite a few variants in Jewish / middle eastern cookery.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Grey, muggy and very soggy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I may have to see about calling Mr Noah again. I've already had to bail out some planters and move them.
> 
> So I've had a kitchen morning, doing all the prep work for today's and this weekend's cooking. I've also been working on my writing project. And I will continue working on that after lunch.


Wonderwoman! 

Unlike moi who purchased sandwiches, ready meals and even packs of prepared salad at the shop earlier!


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonderwoman!
> 
> Unlike moi who purchased sandwiches, ready meals and even packs of prepared salad at the shop earlier!



I'll see if my trebuchet has the range... A cheese and vegetable pasta bake for this evening (mushrooms, savoy cabbage, roasted sweet potato).


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2021)

Anyways, off to lunch, I has a hungry...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2021)

Okay, time to change boots and push off on the ride back, hopefully without too much rain.

See you on the other side...


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2021)

I've been watching Countdown. I got a few of the numbers correct but not the last one .
My red handlebar tape has turned up .


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2021)

Lovely lunch of the last of last night's salad, half an avocado, some cheese, a hard boiled egg and bread and butter, plus two  and another load of those delicious Scottish strawberries.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2021)

I'm feeling cold despite the temperature being 22c here .
The red bar tape looks similar to the colour of my Dawes Red Feather so it should look nice when I fit it . I will put the original brake levers on when I do it .


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> AIr is still here and the sky is getting greyer. It's going to break at some point, probably just as I set off for home.



Made it. I'm dry in the sense of "not been rained on" but with 30 degrees of heat I'm still moist...


----------



## tyred (18 Jun 2021)

Nine minutes of work left this week


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jun 2021)

68 minutes for me then the commute of two flights of stairs.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2021)

It is still raining.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I identify as a human being who happens to ride bike for transport. 😁






Oldhippy said:


> 68 minutes for me then the commute of two flights of stairs.



And you still use a bike for that?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> It is still raining.


In one of those curious reversals of fate, it's stopped raining here. It might even stay fairly dry for tonight's home international.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2021)

I might be 'working'


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2021)

I've eaten the last bit of my Easter Egg and it's not even Midsummer's Day!!


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've already had to bail out some planters and move them.


yikes, no drainage?


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jun 2021)

lunchtime here, very happy to be going back to the gym again


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've eaten the last bit of my Easter Egg and it's not even Midsummer's Day!!


I haven't started mine yet!


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yikes, no drainage?



More rain than the drainage could cope with. We've had a month's worth of rain in a day.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> In one of those curious reversals of fate, it's stopped raining here. It might even stay fairly dry for tonight's home international.



It's thinking about easing off here. Hope it does, things are somewhat... squelchy...

Driest part of the UK, apparently...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2021)

I have a  and am watching Croatia v Czech Republic


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> More rain than the drainage could cope with. We've had a month's worth of rain in a day.


must be the rain the U.S. southwest isn't getting ... enjoy!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2021)

What a rainy day today has been


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> What a rainy day today has been


It still is here


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It still is here



Been dry here for a couple of hours


----------



## fossyant (18 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> What a rainy day today has been



Eh, lovely oop North


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2021)

Still a bit squelchy here.

Anyways, time for England v Scotland...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2021)

The Scots have brought their own rain to Wembley.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Been dry here for a couple of hours



I'm still waiting for it to get its act together and rain...


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Wonderwoman!
> 
> Unlike moi who purchased sandwiches, ready meals and even packs of prepared salad at the shop earlier!




Err you forgot the Marmite again


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Err you forgot the Marmite again


I’ll always forget that vile stuff!


----------



## newts (18 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It still is here


What is this strange rain thing ye speak of?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2021)

England were pretty shite. At least they didn't lose, but that was godawful.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> England were pretty shite. At least they didn't lose, but that was godawful.


I would have taken that score gladly before the start, but started to think we might snatch a goal.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jun 2021)

Got to leave work a whole 15 minutes early today. The secure wifi system we use went down nationally so no work could be done at all and when it became obvious that it wouldn't be a quick fix, management made an executive decision that it was the late shift's problem and sent us all home.

Used the extra time off when I got home to fix a slow puncture picked up on the homeward commute


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Nine minutes of work left this week


You finish a minute past the hour?


----------



## tyred (18 Jun 2021)

New rear brake pads fitted to my roadster from behind the Iron Curtain and nice thirty-five mile test ride.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm still waiting for it to get its act together and rain...


You'll not moan when it does get its act together, will you?


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Scots have brought their own rain to Wembley.


From what I saw Scotland rained on England's parade,rest Kane and drop Sterling.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I would have taken that score gladly before the start, but started to think we might snatch a goal.



I reckon Steve Clarke got his tactics spot on tbh. 

Although a Scotland defence *without* Kieran Tierney is soft - as was evident in the Czech Republic game. With Tierney, it's a totally different proposition. Sort of pained me really, as it was fabby as an Arsenal fan to see him have a cracking game, but not so good as an England fan... 

I'll take 0-0 as well, as it's the least worst option. But I think Southgate's got some serious head scratching to do before Tuesday.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Jun 2021)

I'm glad I have no interest in international football. I'm also glad no Arsenal players were out there getting injured and spoiling our start to next season!


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I reckon Steve Clarke got his tactics spot on tbh.
> 
> Although a Scotland defence *without* Kieran Tierney is soft - as was evident in the Czech Republic game. With Tierney, it's a totally different proposition. Sort of pained me really, as it was fabby as an Arsenal fan to see him have a cracking game, but not so good as an England fan...
> 
> I'll take 0-0 as well, as it's the least worst option. But I think Southgate's got some serious head scratching to do before Tuesday.


Oh, did Tierney play then? I didn't think he did.

Maybe I should have watched it... lol


----------



## slowmotion (19 Jun 2021)

I changed the basin taps in the bathroom. While drips of water fall on your face as you gaze upwards on your back, cursing the lack of space to get a wrench on the tap tails, can I recommend a garden cushion to support your head and neck? It takes the edge off the misery.


BTW, for wimps with £200 to piss away, the Charlie Mullins thread is thattaway>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2021)

Well it's time to get some miles in


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well it's time to get some miles in


Me too I think. I tried leaving it till later yesterday and it just doesn’t happen. I like my early mornings. Just a hybrid tootle I think as it has mudguards as there is rain in the offing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll not moan when it does get its act together, will you?



Of course I will. I have to express my cultural Identity.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too I think. I tried leaving it till later yesterday and it just doesn’t happen. I like my early mornings. Just a hybrid tootle I think as it has mudguards as there is rain in the offing.


While down south in Yorkshire, the sun is coming out 

(it still sounds weird…  )


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> England were pretty shite. At least they didn't lose, but that was godawful.


Was it that good ? 
I turned over during some adverts whilst watching a film, out of curiosity to see England using their tried and failed tactics of making sure that every player touched the ball before attempting to move into the opposition's half . 
I only watched a few seconds at a time and that was enough ! Their efforts made watching a boring film seem exciting in comparison .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It is a light grey here but at least it has stopped raining .
I will have to stay in whilst my wife pops into town to the market as we are expecting a delivery of a ladder to do the stairs.
I did a bit of filling yesterday before having a rest .
I think I'll go and make another .


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2021)

I'm off to see granddaughter play football this morning. First match I've been allowed to go to for ages!!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2021)

We watched part of a 1959 re make of The 39 Steps with Kenneth More in it . It took a while to get into it as we had missed the first half. I found one bit quite interesting where he joined some Wheelers. I was trying to identify some of the bikes used in the film . I spotted a Raleigh but the rest of them seemed to go past too quickly. One bike's colour scheme looked like a Dawes Double Blue but I thought I could see red edging to the lettering .


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2021)

I need a coffee to wash my bacon sarnie down..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm off to see granddaughter play football this morning. First match I've been allowed to go to for ages!!


That's going to be far more enjoyable than last night's international!

Meanwhile, mug no. 2 under way.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's going to be far more enjoyable than last night's international!


It will be, by all accounts 👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It will be, by all accounts 👍


And there'll be goals!


----------



## pawl (19 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's going to be far more enjoyable than last night's international!
> 
> Meanwhile, mug no. 2 under way.




I watched the last ten minutes.At least it is only ten minutes of my life I won’t get back


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And there'll be goals!


Usually one either end.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too I think. I tried leaving it till later yesterday and it just doesn’t happen. I like my early mornings. Just a hybrid tootle I think as it has mudguards as there is rain in the offing.



Well back now and didn't bump into @Mo1959 on my 57 miles


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well back now and didn't bump into @Mo1959 on my 57 miles


That's because I only did 30. Lol. ....and it did rain, so I was glad of my mudguards. I don't do the cold, wet, mucky stripe up your back thing!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That's because I only did 30. Lol. ....and it did rain, so I was glad of my mudguards. I don't do the cold, wet, mucky stripe up your back thing!


I also had rain but luckily guards fitted


----------



## postman (19 Jun 2021)

I got back from Amble in time to watch the last thirty mins.It was described as like watching paint dry.I wish to refute that statement,after paint has dried you get a good finish,England did not get a good finish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2021)

The postman's just been. Not you, @postman, though you have just posted. I think that should clear up any confusion.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2021)

Glad I went to bed early rather than watch the footie, friends said how bad it was on out whatsapp group. Sun and cloud in North Wales, so just finishing my second coffee before 30 miles or so on the road bike exploring some of the lanes round here. Only down side is the first three miles are all up hill !


----------



## postman (19 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We watched part of a 1959 re make of The 39 Steps with Kenneth More in it . It took a while to get into it as we had missed the first half. I found one bit quite interesting where he joined some Wheelers. I was trying to identify some of the bikes used in the film . I spotted a Raleigh but the rest of them seemed to go past too quickly. One bike's colour scheme looked like a Dawes Double Blue but I thought I could see red edging to the lettering .


There was a cheap remake of that film in 1970,due to savings it was named 35 Steps.It went straight to video and could be borrowed from you local off license.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Glad I went to bed early rather than watch the footie, friends said how bad it was on out whatsapp group. Sun and cloud in North Wales, so just finishing my second coffee before 30 miles or so on the road bike exploring some of the lanes round here. Only down side is the first three miles are all up hill !


On the up side the last 3 miles are all downhill.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> I got back from Amble in time to watch the last thirty mins.It was described as like watching paint dry.I wish to refute that statement,after paint has dried you get a good finish,England did not get a good finish.


You could carry out an experiment for next time by painting half of your TV screen with emulsion paint just prior to the match. That way you should be able to tell which looks better !


----------



## DCLane (19 Jun 2021)

Early ride to Holmfirth before son no. 2 races in a 3/4 at Leeds. The ride was uneventful, but a good leg stretch before a 100km audax tomorrow..


----------



## postman (19 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> You could carry out an experiment for next time by painting half of your TV screen with emulsion paint just prior to the match. That way you should be able to tell which looks better !


Don't need to these are my telly watching specs.Due to eyesight troubles i have one lens blackedout,homemade remedy.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Don't need to these are my telly watching specs.Due to eyesight troubles i have one lens blackedout,homemade remedy.
> View attachment 594583


That there lens could do with a clean.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And there'll be goals!


There were goals galore!! 
3 for each team, and a really entertaining game


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2021)

Just back from a lumpy 33 miler and 2 hours in the saddle. I think 2 hours is my backs limit on the road bike these days, worse if its flat. Strava says I wasn't many seconds off my fastest time climbing out of Gronant to Llanasa (200ft a mile so hilly), and that fast time was done pre broken back. I'm happy with that.

Passed a few groups out, and ended up in the middle of a Rhos on Sea cycling club's ride. They set off from a junction as I was approaching and the front three or four were hammering it, blowing off quite a few immediately. I just continued picking my way past each one that got dropped. Hopefully it was a training ride and not a club run, wouldn't fancy being the ones that kept being dropped.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jun 2021)

Grass cut, and my kit is in the portable washing machine (caravan) that my parents gave us.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2021)

Grey, muggy and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I overslept somewhat, then spent the rest of the morning puttering around doing chores. This includes making a shopping list for later, putting a load of laundry on and re-jigging the contents of the fridges in the kitchen and utility room.

Had lunch while listening to the qualifying from Paul Ricard, and I'm now watching Hungary v France.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Oh, did Tierney play then? I didn't think he did.
> 
> Maybe I should have watched it... lol



He did play. And the full 90 mins at that.

Kieran wasn't flashy, just put in a good, solid performance.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2021)

Oh yeah, don't forget the Formula E tonight from Mexico - 21:30 on the red button. Race 2 is tomorrow at 17:45.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2021)

The gorgonzola in my fridge stinks about 10 times more than it tastes.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The gorgonzola in my fridge stinks about 10 times more than it tastes.



I'm glad I've seen the back of the piece of Morbier that was in the fridge. It was ridiculously bland and rubbery for what was a fairly pricey bit of cheese.


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lesson progressing.
> 
> We are looking back at the week and repeating lessons, but the group are so enthusiastic and keep ansking questions and trying new sentences so it's taking ages: I'm still only up to Tuesday...



I remember when I was in Holland, we had a long discussion on the meaning of arc


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2021)

I've managed to plug one of the information gaps in my archive. Yipeeeee!!! 

Was a total stroke of luck actually, but it's as a result of spotting a programme from 1986 on the Bay of E accompanied by what looks to be like a complete set of timing sheets for the meeting. The seller had posted multiple photos, and in one of them was the information I needed.

So I bought the whole shebang for a tenner. 

If those timing sheets *are* totally complete, then that's quite the rarity. They're not something that tends to survive.

Happy little Reynard!


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2021)

Anyhooo, of stickering to Tesco go I...


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Jimmy Webb?



Who?


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2021)

Pasty for lunch & kipper purchased for lunch, Mrs MY will not be pleased by the latter.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm glad I've seen the back of the piece of *Morbier *that was in the fridge.



Is that made where Sauron comes from?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> I remember when I was in Holland, we had a long discussion on the meaning of arc



Every time I introduced a new word they stopped me and wanted to write it down, then try new sentences: they are good people, mostly men trying to build a better life for themselves or their families, but they're in a tough position because if they don't have a job and a certain level of language ability they have to go back to Syria when the German Government decides the war is over.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2021)

The ladder didn't arrive!
I just saw the end of a film with Pauline and Joan Collins , Time of Their Lives. I just recognised the location of the last scene as the Hengistbury Head! . I think they were supposed to be somewhere else .
I'm waiting for the F1 qualifying to come on .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2021)

That game was a perfect antidote to yesterday's null-fest. Big Germany seem to have returned.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2021)

Well it stayed dry today 
Been a busy day doing all sorts
Fathers day tomorrow


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That game was a perfect antidote to yesterday's null-fest. Big Germany seem to have returned.



Germany have been playing football? 
D*mn, if I'd known I'd have got the bike out: it's the best time to go cycling as the roads are deserted.


----------



## postman (19 Jun 2021)

Something is up.It's Fathers Day tomorrow.So no card from son in Manchester.Now on a Sunday I prep the veg,there is none in the fridge,there is also a lack of a meat joint.Methinks wee might have booked a night out at our best Indian restaurant.And son and his girlfriend are going to be there.I will let you know if Detective Postman is right.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2021)

A good night's stickering in Tesco.

Picked up a lamb rack, a goodly stack of bacon, sausages, sea bass, salmon, a monkfish tail and a large array of vegetables. So kind of rather happy. 

Also got some tuna and some lamb neck for the furry girls


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2021)

Right, time for bed, this little one said.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jun 2021)

Morning all. It’s been raining here again  No outdoor ride for me this morning as it’s Father’s Day and disappearing for a couple of hours wouldn’t go down well  An hour on Zwift may be feasible before the kids get up


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2021)

Had some rain overnight but dry outside and no more forecast so I am going out to spin my legs 😁 swmbo has written on my pass


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> it’s Father’s Day



Thanks for the reminder, I'll call my Dad later; it's a different day here which caused all kinds of strife before we worked ot what was going wrong.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2021)

THe temperatures are down to respectable levels so I'm off for a shortish ride.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It is grey here. Not raining at the moment but looks like it might .
I was feeling cold again yesterday .
I had a go at cleaning up the old rear wheel on the Dawes that I found . It is a rusty chromed steel rim. I like the large flange hub but it has 40 spokes which is a bit of a bigger! . Whilst I was cleaning the rim I noticed a huge buckle ! . I will take it apart , place it on 2 blocks of wood with one block on the buckle and belt it! As my name says . I'll have a go ! Sadly the front wheel is beyond it . Anyway it has a small flange steel hub .


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2021)

I will have a late breakfast, this morning, as a Father's Day treat with my daughter ♥


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2021)

Nice 27 miles 
Grey but dry apart from a small amount of drizzle
Could be a busy day 
First cuppa drank


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2021)

Morning all. Has anyone seen the sun recently?


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Jun 2021)

No bike ride today, I pulled a calf muscle yesterday and it’s still quite tight/a bit sore. 

Mr Cookiemonster’s around though for some TLC.


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. Has anyone seen the sun recently?



It’s here in Hong Kong. Holding it hostage.


----------



## postman (20 Jun 2021)

Detective Inspector Postman's hunch is half right.I am being treated to the Sheesh Mahal tonight,I wonder if my second hunch about son and girlfriend will be correct.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jun 2021)

What a miserable morning - dull, grey & cool with constant fine drizzle. Had a text from my dad earlier on thanking me for his father's day card, which was surprising as I've still got it on the kitchen table waiting to be delivered when it dries up a bit. Turns out it was from my half brother who was on his way home from his night shift!

Time for another coffee.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jun 2021)

Watching the live stream of the BRSCC racing from Silverstone while having my cuppa and it's even wetter there - glad I didn't bother getting up early for the trek out there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> Who?


The guy who wrote the song, about his break-up with his girlfriend in MacArthur Park in L.A.. Also some source material for_ By The Time I Get To Phoeni_x.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jun 2021)

Pandemic art on Cycleways I rode along today. They painted over a couple of days about 2 weeks back.


----------



## mybike (20 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> As my name says . I'll have a go !



I hadn't realised.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2021)

Grey and very drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning getting wet as I had to put supports on my tomato plants. Should have done it yesterday, but didn't get round to it. Anyways, the rest of the day is going to be spent watching / listening to motor racing.

Almost time for the Grand Prix from France. Time to get the bacon butties in!


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jun 2021)

did the 12 hr round trip to visit Dad yesterday, fighting highway traffic, bad drivers, heat & humidity. he called me at 7:10 am to tell me not to come  of course I went anyway, he's 93. took him TV shopping. he was excited to get out of the house. went to 2 retail stores & he wore his mask even tho he is vaccinated. in the end, he & Mom (by phone) made some concessions & they chose a TV. I installed it & showed them how to use the remotes. unfortunately they now need 2 remotes. 1 for power on/off & volume & the cable box remote to change channels. I put notes on each remote & had them each practice from their favorite seats, multiple times. I love that they have their health and are still together. in a cpl weeks they will be celebrating their 70th wedding anniversary. I may still get a better TV ordered online & buyback the one I installed for one of our extra bedrooms. it was weird & brought back memories of retail shopping, store to store hunting for the rare prize. like the old days of hunting for specific toys for my kids for Christmas. hang in their Dad, keep hangin' tough


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jun 2021)

work today & I think my kids will be letting me relax for dinner later. gotta get some wipe blades for my son's car


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jun 2021)

was woken up this morning by a bad fire/smoke/CO2 detector. replacing the battery didn't do the trick. I so dislike maintaining these things, especially at 2:30am!


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jun 2021)

A very pleasant 25 odd miles today through the Kent countryside before swinging towards the coast and a light pub lunch before cycling along the seafront towards home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, time to change boots and push off on the ride back, hopefully without too much rain.
> 
> See you on the other side...



A slight spattering, but it was worth it to find some new interesting places to ride. Ride report will probably turn up when I remember it. Here's a picture to be going along with:


----------



## postman (20 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Detective Inspector Postman's hunch is half right.I am being treated to the Sheesh Mahal tonight,I wonder if my second hunch about son and girlfriend will be correct.


Detective Chief inspector Postman was right,son and girlfriend turned up at the door lunchtime,so we have been out for a walk stopped off at a cafe latte and a SELECTION of gluten free cakes,well you haveto,don't you.


----------



## postman (20 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> A very pleasant 25 odd miles today through the Kent countryside before swinging towards the coast and a light pub lunch before cycling along the seafront towards home.


That sounds superb,me jealous never.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2021)

Anyone watching through the window about ten minutes ago would have seen a very thorough demonstration of why it's best to undo the buttons on a polo shirt before attempting to pull it over your head.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2021)

Have had a good day watching / listening to motorsport today - and there's still the second of this weekend's Formula E races to go.

I've also managed to plug what I knew was a gaping hole in the race results section of my archive. Unfortunately it's only the dates of the races that were missing that I've managed to get my mitts on, but at least I now know what I need to chase up.

This is what makes this project both so satisfying and frustrating all at the same time. But at the end of the day, it's a labour of love, and that's the bit that's really important to me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2021)

I was hoping for some socks but I'll make do...


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was hoping for some socks but I'll make do...
> View attachment 594976
> 
> 
> View attachment 594977


You can't drink socks or wear that on your feet!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You can't drink socks or wear that on your feet!


Come to think of it, the bottleneck is rather small for my feet....


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2021)

There is a fly here that believes in living dangerously.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jun 2021)

Having started off grey & damp this morning, the weather stayed the same for the rest of the day, so the only thing I've done today was pop out to deliver a Fathers Day card and to peel & segment half a dozen fresh grapefruit. The rest of the time has been spent half watching the French GP, Indycar from Road America and having the football on the radio.

Can't see tomorrow being much better, as it looks like another grey day ahead so the commuter bike may be treated to a bit of cleaning once the (disliked) housework has been done.


----------



## postman (20 Jun 2021)

Finishing off a great day,with a couple of beers Black Sheep Ale not bad but I won't rush out to buy anymore,plus my little bottle of Monkey Shoulder whisky,again underwhelmed glad I did not buy the full bottle,I might have to try another soon maybe the curry has overpowered it.All in all feeling rather pleased with everything.Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> There is a fly here that believes in living dangerously.
> View attachment 594987


Use a light towel instead, even a near miss will knock it out of the air. The tip travelling at supersonic speed creates a shockwave that'll take it out.


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2021)

RIP Mr fly. Better to burn out than it is to rust.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> RIP Mr fly. Better to burn out than it is to rust.


You have flies that rust!
They may not be natural.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2021)

Right, I'm all motor racing-ed out for today.

Time for a nice


----------



## Tribansman (20 Jun 2021)

Should've gone bed ages ago as early start and long ride for me tomorrow. But as is the case all too often, got sidetracked and here we are at midnight. Put the ***** phone down and go the **** to bed!


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

The "Whirly Birds" are out, over the West Bank.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jun 2021)

I had a nice ride early this afternoon, as Mrs. GA wantedthe garage tidied and I figured a bike ride would be a good follower. Then lunch, after which I watched _The Outlaw Josey Wales_ (1976) First movie I recall seeing at a mall cinema.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2021)

Nobody else up for the Solstice sunrise?


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Jun 2021)

I am!


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jun 2021)

Me as well, grandaughter no 3 would usually be at Stonehenge but she's been staying with a friend in Cornwall for a few months with an idea of moving there still got her flat in Marlborough though.


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Jun 2021)

Well so much for the sunrise! The orange glow on the horizon turned into a solid cloud cover, which is now covering the whole sky.

Looks like another cool, cloudy, gloomy day ahead. 

Think I'll go to Tesco this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2021)

Morning all off to do some spanner juggling in the garage


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all off to do some spanner juggling in the garage



Quieter than chainsaws I suppose...


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Quieter than chainsaws I suppose...


Yes I try to keep the noise down when out there early . 

Back in home now got a couple of jobs done .

First cuppa drank


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Yes I try to keep the noise down when out there early .
> 
> Back in home now got a couple of jobs done .
> 
> First cuppa drank



No chainsaws before 10 AM, sort of thing? Very community minded of you.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> No chainsaws before 10 AM, sort of thing? Very community minded of you.


Hammering after 10 am is a deffo


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2021)

Oh, well.. The nights will be drawing in earlier now, I s'pose.. 

🎑


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I had a nice ride early this afternoon, as Mrs. GA wantedthe garage tidied and I figured a bike ride would be a good follower. Then lunch, after which I watched _The Outlaw Josey Wales_ (1976) First movie I recall seeing at a mall cinema.



I had to watch that for college, I think.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2021)

L


Mo1959 said:


> Nobody else up for the Solstice sunrise?


I'll wait until it comes out on DVD .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2021)

Morning .
It is grey here . Showers are forecast for later .
Our ladder is due to arrive between 11 and 1 today.


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2021)

I've just realised that the six pack of crisps I have is supposed to be 2 X Salt and vinegar, 2 X Cheese and Onion and 2 X Smokey Bacon but in reality it has 3 X Cheese and onion and only 1 X Smokey Bacon.

I wonder can I Sue for such negligence and the stress that it has caused me


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2021)

It's Midsummer's Grey today. I've got the right hump, the left hump and the straight down the middle hump.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I've just realised that the six pack of crisps I have is supposed to be 2 X Salt and vinegar, 2 X Cheese and Onion and 2 X Smokey Bacon but in reality it has 3 X Cheese and onion and only 1 X Smokey Bacon.
> 
> I wonder can I Sue for such negligence and the stress that it has caused me


At the very least, a judicial review!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2021)

I've been out for my walk early, today, as a man/woman/person is due to be here at some point to replace the windscreen in MrsPete's car.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2021)

Plan 'B' is now in operation.... The windscreen company called. The screen in the fitters van is broken so they've cancelled the call out for today, and will now turn up tomorrow. 
We'll see


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jun 2021)

It's


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> It's



I hope it doesn't here, I've got washing out.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2021)

It's not ☔ here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's not ☔ here.



Nor here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I've just realised that the six pack of crisps I have is supposed to be 2 X Salt and vinegar, 2 X Cheese and Onion and 2 X Smokey Bacon but in reality it has 3 X Cheese and onion and only 1 X Smokey Bacon.
> 
> I wonder can I Sue for such negligence and the stress that it has caused me



Should have a trigger warning on the package.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Plan 'B' is now in operation.... The windscreen company called. The screen in the fitters van is broken so they've cancelled the call out for today, and will now turn up tomorrow.
> We'll see


That's silly ! Why would they fit a broken windscreen when you already have one ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> At the very least, a judicial review!


Raise it with the nomnombudsman.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2021)

It is sort of drizzling here. Just enough to dampen our spirits!
We had a bit of an emergency. One of our water butts had sprung a leak in its base . It was connected to two others so we had to empty 3 enough to allow it to be isolated . I have put some old corks in to stop the others from draining completely. We must have put over 50 gallons in our pond . It needed it as it was very low. The rain we had over the past couple of days hasn't done much .


----------



## postman (21 Jun 2021)

Today's job done,cleaned the grout between shower tiles,I would like to get someone in to do a proper job and regrout,but it's not on the priority list at the moment.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jun 2021)

It rained a very little here overnight. Things go dry about now, though.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2021)

At this rate might need some more toilet paper


----------



## Speicher (21 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> At the very least, a judicial review!


 
That will cost a packet!


----------



## Speicher (21 Jun 2021)

Strange things happen in Hundred Acre Wood.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2021)

Cool, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. No rain that I can tell, I think I'm just to the north of the rain band.

Didn't sleep very well. A combo of my mind not switching off, not being warm enough (had to put an extra fleece throw on the bed), and a cat plonking itself in the middle of the bed meaning that my butt was bare... 

Did some gentle puttering about this morning, although the plan to move my archive to its new storage didn't quite happen. I shall be doing that after lunch.

I will also need to arrange collection of a job lot of Autosports I've acquired via the Bay of E. The seller is in Cambridge, so it's not exactly onerous.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2021)

Speicher said:


> That will cost a packet!


What flavour packet, though? 😏


----------



## pawl (21 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> At this rate might need some more toilet paper




I don’t like to ask but I think I will.Why?


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jun 2021)

1st in-person sales meeting today, since February 2020. this should be interesting


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Today's job done,cleaned the grout between shower tiles,I would like to get someone in to do a proper job and regrout,but it's not on the priority list at the moment.


👍 how about just sealing them yourself? isn't that just a matter of pouring the liquid over the grout & letting it dry? maybe I'm thinking of other tiling jobs, not for the shower?


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jun 2021)

90sF & humid today in Massachusetts, US today. I think I'll save the gym for after work


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2021)

Just checked: the wind has changed and is blowing due south.

Finding a job north of where I live has paid off it seems: I rarely have a headwind going home, and the wind is usually pretty still on the way in.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jun 2021)

Still here


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2021)

Now I need to go and measure two tables.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Oh, well.. The nights will be drawing in earlier now, I s'pose..


time to fire up the bike lights!


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> At this rate might need some more toilet paper


fun bit of trivia from the motel I worked, at in my late teens. the poolside rooms use more TP than the rest of the resort. no idea why


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> fun bit of trivia from the motel I worked, at in my late teens. the poolside rooms use more TP than the rest of the resort. no idea why



That's it then: Obviously @biggs682 has secretly had a pool installed.

That's _logic _that is...


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jun 2021)

my spelling is so poor, even the spell checker can't help me


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> I don’t like to ask but I think I will.Why?


Because I have been to the loo more times this morning than all together last week


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jun 2021)

A field of poppies discovered whilst out walking today


----------



## pawl (21 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Because I have been to the loo more times this morning than all together last week





WOW That only happens to me following a dodgy curry .Hope your ok


----------



## DCLane (21 Jun 2021)

Patio door lock mended, student marks moderated and submitted, two bikes I got given/bought having had an initial look-at. Not bad even though I've felt a bit tired after a long day yesterday travelling; grasstrack racing later.



Andy in Germany said:


> Just checked: the wind has changed and is blowing due south.
> 
> Finding a job north of where I live has paid off it seems: I rarely have a headwind going home, and the wind is usually pretty still on the way in.



Whereas I'm south of my work - headwind in, headwind back most days.


----------



## mybike (21 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A slight spattering, but it was worth it to find some new interesting places to ride. Ride report will probably turn up when I remember it. Here's a picture to be going along with:
> 
> View attachment 594871


I hope you kept to the limit.


----------



## mybike (21 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nobody else up for the Solstice sunrise?



Sun?


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Jun 2021)

All together now, say "Aaaaaaaww...


----------



## mybike (21 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Because I have been to the loo more times this morning than all together last week



Are you on an antibiotic too?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Jun 2021)

I am sat in the car. My daughter has just gone in for orchestra practice. If I drove home, as soon as I arrived I would have to drive back to collect her. So I’m sitting in the car park. That’s sitting in the car, parked in the car park. Parents are not allowed in the building as you would currently expect. I have a book and CycleChat so shouldn’t get too bored for the next hour.


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2021)

I had a bagel for tea. I got them on yellow sticker but always feel that I've been ripped off when eating a bagel as there is a great big piece missing in the middle.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jun 2021)

It’s chicken tonight


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Jun 2021)

Not decided on dinner yet, home made pizza, pasta or something else.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> Are you on an antibiotic too?


Nah just Manning it out


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Not decided on dinner yet, home made pizza, pasta or something else.


Dinner is a puzzle here too. I appear to have started nibbling cashew nuts while I make my mind up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s chicken tonight





Oldhippy said:


> Not decided on dinner yet, home made pizza, pasta or something else.



I'm feeling quite left out of all this excitement.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> I hope you kept to the limit.



That would be telling...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Jun 2021)

My wife said she’d make dinner tonight while I’m playing Dad’s Taxi. I have no idea what we’re having. It’ll be a nice surprise. Especially as, unlike me, my wife cooks well.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Nah just Manning it out



Bernard Manning it out?


----------



## Ripple (21 Jun 2021)

At work. 
Manager via walkie talkie: - Freddie, is that you singing in the back barn? 
Freddie: - No, it's Bill. 
Manager: - Jeez he sounds like a strangled cat.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2021)

Almost veggie today... Cornflakes with yoghurt and grapes for brekkie, slice of home made sponge cake for lunch, now salad with chicken and ham slices for tea.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A field of poppies


(in the movie Wizard of Oz) I just learned that, while one may be shocked to know that the magic snowflakes Glinda uses to revive Dorothy and friends after they fall prey to the Wicked Witch’s poppies were made of asbestos fibers, a popular fake snow material at the time.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jun 2021)

Ripple said:


> At work.
> Manager via walkie talkie: - Freddie, is that you singing in the back barn?
> Freddie: - No, it's Bill.
> Manager: - Jeez he sounds like a strangled cat.


see, this is why we can not have lock downs. humans are meant to interact personally


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I am sat in the car. My daughter has just gone in for orchestra practice. If I drove home, as soon as I arrived I would have to drive back to collect her. So I’m sitting in the car park. That’s sitting in the car, parked in the car park. Parents are not allowed in the building as you would currently expect. I have a book and CycleChat so shouldn’t get too bored for the next hour.


you can go home & take a wiz ... just sayin'


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> All together now, say "Aaaaaaaww...


too adorable for words


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> (in the movie Wizard of Oz) I just learned that, while one may be shocked to know that the magic snowflakes Glinda uses to revive Dorothy and friends after they fall prey to the Wicked Witch’s poppies were made of asbestos fibers, a popular fake snow material at the time.


Not sure if it was a factually accurate article but I read that two actors played the Tin Man, the first one (who wasn't mentioned in the credits) was invalided off after suffering respiratory failure due to the fumes from the metallic-based make-up used in his costume. The actress that played the Wicked witch also suffered serious burns from one of the stunts and as is well documented, Judy Garland was given a cocktail of drugs to keep her energy levels up and it ultimately destroyed her.

Hollywood really looked after their stars back then.


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2021)

Anyway, I'm going for a ride - somewhere over the rainbow...


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2021)

I thought I would take advantage of the cloudy sky to wash my car and it started raining ! 
I wanted to put on some ceramic was which needs to be hosed off and then dried. Oh well it will just have to do !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Jun 2021)

It’s raining here (again) 

So much for summer…


----------



## postman (21 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My wife said she’d make dinner tonight while I’m playing Dad’s Taxi. I have no idea what we’re having. It’ll be a nice surprise. Especially as, unlike me, my wife cooks well.


Ok so I have looked through every recipe book we have,can't find it anywhere.So what is a Well,this thing your wonderful wife cooks,


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2021)

I'm watching a film called The Diplomatic Corpse. Do I take it that the dead body didn't want to let on that it was actually dead ? 

The reverse of playing Possum !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nobody else up for the Solstice sunrise?



The solstice grey and wet you mean?


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The solstice grey and wet you mean?


Not here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2021)

I see a few of us are in need of solstice solace.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2021)

Ouf, my poor head... 

From top pic to bottom pic in about three and a half hours. I thought it was a half-an-hour kind of job. Oops.

Everything is now properly labelled and is in the correct chronological order, some errors have been weeded out, new dividers are in situ and I can actually close all of the files. One heck of a nostalgia trip to do it in one lump, though I swear blind that someone was peeling onions nearby...


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s chicken tonight



I'm now singing the jingle from the advert.

It's all your fault...


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2021)

Supper is in the poppity ping.

The last of the veggie & cheese pasta bake, plus some broccoli on the side.


----------



## carpiste (21 Jun 2021)

Boiled, yes boiled courgette (4 minutes) with a skinny BBQ sauce!

It`s the future!


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> going for a ride - somewhere over the rainbow...


you all come back now ya hear?


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Oh, well.. The nights will be drawing in earlier now, I s'pose..
> 
> 🎑


You lose two seconds of daylight on the morrow, the 22nd June.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2021)

Just a very gentle drizzle here


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You lose two seconds of daylight on the morrow, the 22nd June.


I'm more concerned about the 19 hours of sunshine we lost today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You lose two seconds of daylight on the morrow, the 22nd June.



Oh, stop spoiling my day with your science...


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm more concerned about the 19 hours of sunshine we lost today.


Look at it this way, you've less to lose tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2021)

I don't think we've had any rain today... But it is looking rather gloomy outside.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Jun 2021)

Chucked it down all day.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Should have a trigger warning on the package.


Hair?


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, stop spoiling my day with your science...


Your day will be over in less than 1/4 of an hour.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm now singing the jingle from the advert.
> 
> It's all your fault...


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


>


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> (in the movie Wizard of Oz) I just learned that, while one may be shocked to know that the magic snowflakes Glinda uses to revive Dorothy and friends after they fall prey to the Wicked Witch’s poppies were made of asbestos fibers, a popular fake snow material at the time.


Thought it may have been soap flakes, a popular stage snow.


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2021)

There's a design fault in this house, the fridge is too far away from the sofa.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Not sure if it was a factually accurate article but I read that two actors played the Tin Man, the first one (who wasn't mentioned in the credits) was invalided off after suffering respiratory failure due to the fumes from the metallic-based make-up used in his costume. The actress that played the Wicked witch also suffered serious burns from one of the stunts and as is well documented, Judy Garland was given a cocktail of drugs to keep her energy levels up and it ultimately destroyed her.
> 
> Hollywood really looked after their stars back then.


That would be Buddy Ebsen, allergy to aluminum make-up Ebsen was originally cast to play The Scarecrow, but was switched to The Tin Man as casting progressed.
Here he is as a young man in Broadway Melody of 1936, with his sister Vilma, and Eleanor Powell.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SSrMLYHtv4

As The Tin Man

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2amDHq2yOo

And in _Breakfast at Tiffany's._

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IS_bw4XuedE

_Beverly Hillbillies_

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TonTGAfn2zI

_Barnaby Jones_

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8VhjlPYmaE


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> There's a design fault in this house, the fridge is too far away from the sofa.


In praise of the smaller home....


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2021)

Time to visit the land of nod me thinks.😴


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> There's a design fault in this house, the fridge is too far away from the sofa.


This may be why I always sit in the armchair - it takes a metre off the journey.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Time to visit the land of nod me thinks.😴


How far to the fridge from there?


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jun 2021)

On my way to work this morning and it was getting darker and darker.

Just got in the building before there was an almighty crack of thunder. We have an impressive light show going on right now.

I think we’ll have a few soggy kids later.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2021)

The cats are having their late night zoomies. Anyways, time I put these spreadsheets away and headed off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> The cats are having their late night zoomies. Anyways, time I put these spreadsheets away and headed off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


But, but, bu.....

Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2021)

Good morning everyone... The weather cooled overnight so it will be a pleasant ride into work today.



classic33 said:


> Your day will be over in less than 1/4 of an hour.



Humpf.

I'm going to sulk at you now: it won't improve the situation but it'll make me feel better....


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2021)

Morning y'all 
Grey and dry here where has summer gone


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jun 2021)

Bright sunshine here. Very cold, but bright.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Jun 2021)

Dreadful weather overnight, listening to the rain lashing the window overnight and looking out at a grey and windy wet morning. Glad the commute is two flights of stairs today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2021)

Was about to set off when the weather got damp, so legged it back in and sorted the wet weather kit: waterproof out of bag, extra clothes in, waterproof on, Akubra on, et c.

Set off, rain stopped.

On the other hand, about 5 minutes after arriving it is now absolutely geshlooshing it down, so I avoided the worst.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2021)

Nice 4 mile test ride completed
First cuppa drank 
And a couple of other things done as well


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2021)

I wonder if the man/woman/person will break MrsPete's replacement windscreen again, today, or if they'll actually get it here, to fit, in one piece....


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning everyone... The weather cooled overnight so it will be a pleasant ride into work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooled, but cleared overnight.
Now bright skies and not a cloud to be seen.


----------



## carpiste (22 Jun 2021)

Nice and sunny here. Have to go out shortly to buy 6 new fence panels and then it`ll be a leisurely 25 mile ride.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jun 2021)

Where the hell are all my teaspooons?

I'm sure I had more than 3.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2021)

Morning.
I've been and had my teeth polished and a filling redone. The polishing felt like the dentist was using a wire brush on a drill! 
I've put some washing on the line .
Has anything happened whilst I've been out ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You lose two seconds of daylight on the morrow, the 22nd June.



Nope I woke up two seconds earlier today


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've put some washing on the line .
> Has anything happened whilst I've been out ?


I descaled my coffee machine.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Jun 2021)

Why did you climb it in the first place?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Has anything happened whilst I've been out ?



We had some jam and toast


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Has anything happened whilst I've been out ?



I've done the shopping and doing the laundry.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I've been and had my teeth polished and a filling redone. The polishing felt like the dentist was using s site brush on a drill!
> I've put some washing on the line .
> Has anything happened whilst I've been out ?



It rained a bit more.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Why did you climb it in the first place?



_Because it's there..._


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Has anything happened whilst I've been out ?


I have cleaned the dog's water bowl.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2021)

8C here this morning. Sunny, though.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> 8C here this morning. Sunny, though.



The almighty storm we had this morning has cooled the air down a lot here. It's been blistering for the past few days, 35-36C.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> The almighty storm we had this morning has cooled the air down a lot here. It's been blistering for the past few days, 35-36C.



Ugh. I experienced similar in Japan: the sort of days where you have to wear a button shirt because a T-shirt will stick to you so much after only a few minutes you have trouble getting it off...


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> The almighty storm we had this morning has cooled the air down a lot here. It's been blistering for the past few days, 35-36C.


Wow! I just never associate Hong Kong with that much heat. But I suppose I have to recalibrate my expectations for the 21st Century.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wow! I just never associate Hong Kong with that much heat. But I suppose I have to recalibrate my expectations for the 21st Century.



These are the kind of temps that we usually see in August (the hottest month) or if there's a typhoon close by, as they shunt a lot of heat ahead of them.

We've been seeing these temps from end May. It doesn't bode well and I fear my electric bill as even my air con units are struggling.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ugh. I experienced similar in Japan: the sort of days where you have to wear a button shirt because a T-shirt will stick to you so much after only a few minutes you have trouble getting it off...


Meanwhile, the American West has become so dry the fire hydrants are chasing the dogs around.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ugh. I experienced similar in Japan: the sort of days where you have to wear a button shirt because a T-shirt will stick to you so much after only a few minutes you have trouble getting it off...



The past few days I'll have a shower and, minutes later, I'm pouring with sweat again. My cycling tops have been heavy with sweat so I've had to take a few of them with me so I can change.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> These are the kind of temps that we usually see in August (the hottest month) or if there's a typhoon close by, as they shunt a lot of heat ahead of them.
> 
> We've been seeing these temps from end May. It doesn't bode well and I fear my electric bill as even my air con units are struggling.


I have noticed a shift in the last few years, we get the heat, but only until July, when it slackens somewhat, turns drier, and just sort of segways into fall.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2021)

My colleague is trying to work out the new system again: more swearing.

THey've just found the drop-down menu for "Skills or experience", which includes such useful experience as "Level crossing barrier operator"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2021)

There's a patch of blue sky! First in over a week.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jun 2021)

new day, new opportunities. some may walk right up to you. what will you do with yours?


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> My colleague is trying to work out the new system again: more swearing. THey've just found the drop-down menu for "Skills or experience", which includes such useful experience as "Level crossing barrier operator"


nothing like "ability to use computer"?


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> The cats are having their late night zoomies.


thought I'd sleep late this morning but the cats were having none of that. they wait all night for that back slider, to slide open


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a patch of blue sky! First in over a week.


Nah, gone again.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Buddy Ebsen


thanks for that trivia. I really enjoyed his work. related: 52? yrs ago, my 1st play was 5th grade, a musical, the Wizard of OZ. I was cast as the Tin Man. learned all the songs. I had a back stage helper Susan R. & we had several inside jokes & were getting on rather well. the teachers pulled the plug on the production entirely because they were having trouble with the student they cast as the Scarecrow. I forget his name but he was perfect for the part. I think the teachers realized they were in over their head & we were overall, too young to pull it off. too bad, I cudda been a contender. Susan R. & I are still friends, albeit on Facebook only


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> nothing like "ability to use computer"?



Somewhere in there, we think...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> thought I'd sleep late this morning but the cats were having none of that. they wait all night for that back slider, to slide open






rockyroller said:


> new day, new opportunities. *some may walk right up to you*. what will you do with yours?



They were just taking your advice, what's the problem?


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jun 2021)

I feel very old today , just been for a quick ride on my MTB, God it was hard work, so use to my etrike, I don't think I have used the MTB for at least 18 months if not more, but I need it tomorrow as I have to get some shopping as I'm still waiting for my new battery for the trike, I think the shopping list will be a short one


----------



## fossyant (22 Jun 2021)

Nettle rash. That's all.

Every off road ride is accompanied by it. Both arms around the elbow areas today !


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2021)

Mild, grey and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning doing some kitchen stuff, and then printing out a whole load of stuff that I'd been putting off for a while. The printing is a direct corollary of the archive sort yesterday - I hadn't done it because I didn't have the space in the files. Now that I have space in the files, I had no excuse.

But the files are now fuller again. So it won't be long before I'm back to square one 

Anyways, it's almost time for lunch


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> thought I'd sleep late this morning but the cats were having none of that. they wait all night for that back slider, to slide open



There's no snooze button on a cat that wants its breakfast. Or wants to go outside.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Nettle rash. That's all.
> 
> Every off road ride is accompanied by it. Both arms around the elbow areas today !



At least you're taller than the nettles...


----------



## Ripple (22 Jun 2021)

An article from series "do aliens exist" and one of the comments: "All cats are aliens but they are hiding behind the fur. Make them wet and you will see their real form".


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2021)

Windscreen fitted. 
I think I'll have a snooze on the settee to celebrate 🎉 
Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> They were just taking your advice, what's the problem?


sorry not following you


----------



## fossyant (22 Jun 2021)

Need to do a little pottering in the garden after work - not much, but tidying up the foliage and watering as we've got family round at the weekend for my daughter's 18th birthday - outdoors and covid safe.

Need to move anything that might be prickly as my 3 year old nephew is over. Must make sure he doesn't dive over the fence of the raised decking at the back of the garage as it's only an 18" fence. The drop is 6 ft to the field. We've only got a 3 foot fence at the back of the garden as there is a big drop into the field below. I replaced a rotten decking slat this morning - the rest is fine, but one's gone !


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2021)

That's better.... 👍


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2021)

Lunch negotiated. A roast pork sandwich, a tangerine, a pear, some grapes and two 

Time to dust off the mower and see to cutting some grass.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Need to do a little pottering in the garden after work - not much, but tidying up the foliage and watering as we've got family round at the weekend for my daughter's 18th birthday - outdoors and covid safe.
> 
> Need to move anything that might be prickly as my 3 year old nephew is over. Must make sure he doesn't dive over the fence of the raised decking at the back of the garage as it's only an 18" fence. The drop is 6 ft to the field. We've only got a 3 foot fence at the back of the garden as there is a big drop into the field below. I replaced a rotten decking slat this morning - the rest is fine, but one's gone !



I think a roll of duck tape might be your friend here. If you stick the lad down, then you don't have to worry about fences and 6 foot drops and prickly things and such like. It's the easier of the two options, no?


----------



## fossyant (22 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I think a roll of duck tape might be your friend here. If you stick the lad down, then you don't have to worry about fences and 6 foot drops and prickly things and such like. It's the easier of the two options, no?



Awesome. My brother and dad will be OK with that, but not sure Nana and his mum will be 

My son has done the 'drop'. Climbed up a chair near the fence, straight over, but there is a chain link fence there too, he got wedged between the two at the bottom. I had to jump over to get him out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> sorry not following you



A rather poor attempt at humour, suggesting that for the cats you walking towards them was an "opportunity", probably to be fed.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A rather poor attempt at humour, suggesting that for the cats you walking towards them was an "opportunity", probably to be fed.


oh ok no worries. I try not to step on them, but it's tough when they are swarming ...


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Awesome. My brother and dad will be OK with that, but not sure Nana and his mum will be
> 
> My son has done the 'drop'. Climbed up a chair near the fence, straight over, but there is a chain link fence there too, he got wedged between the two at the bottom. I had to jump over to get him out.



Well, as an engineer, I always look to the simple solution for a problem. 

If it moves and it shouldn't, then duck tape.

If it doesn't move and it should, then WD40.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2021)

Anyways, that's another chunk of the garden under control.

Was followed around by a robin, who was picking up insects where I'd been cutting. 

But now I has a thirsty, so time for a  and a couple of chocolate biskits.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2021)

Hyper excited as after tea tonight going to Aldi and it will be only 3 rd or 4 th shop I have been in since first lockdown


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2021)

It's a baby !


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I am sat in the car. My daughter has just gone in for orchestra practice. If I drove home, as soon as I arrived I would have to drive back to collect her. So I’m sitting in the car park. That’s sitting in the car, parked in the car park. Parents are not allowed in the building as you would currently expect. I have a book and CycleChat so shouldn’t get too bored for the next hour.



just so long as you don't have to pay.


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm feeling quite left out of all this excitement.



Feeling frustrated, fancy a doughnut but have to take my pill in 30 mins & shouldn't eat for 2 hours before.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> _Because it's there..._



Is it still there?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jun 2021)

Hilly circuit training today.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It's a baby !


um what? is this a test, to see if anyone is listening?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Is it still there?



You'll have to ask @PeteXXX; it was his coffee machine...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You'll have to ask @PeteXXX; it was his coffee machine...


Don't blame me! 😂


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Where the hell are all my teaspooons?
> 
> I'm sure I had more than 3.


https://www.bmj.com/content/331/7531/1498


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> My colleague is trying to work out the new system again: more swearing.
> 
> THey've just found the drop-down menu for "Skills or experience", which includes such useful experience as "Level crossing barrier operator"


Aren't they all automatic these days.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Aren't they all automatic these days.



We thought so, but maybe not...


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> We thought so, but maybe not...


Something to watch out for next time you're near a station then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2021)

There are bits of blue and the sun is almost shining. Like a shirker who hides all day and makes himself visible at the end of the shift so that people know he's there and he still gets paid.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Somewhere in there, *we think...*


Doesn't that hurt?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Doesn't that hurt?



Only if done to excess.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Only if done to excess.


And you don't want to do anything too excessively.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> um what? is this a test, to see if anyone is listening?


Daddy jumps on mummy's tummy and a baby pops out of mummy's head ! 
They didn't tell us that at school !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> just so long as you don't have to pay.


No, it was free parking fortunately.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Daddy jumps on mummy's tummy and a baby pops out of mummy's head !
> They didn't tell us that at school !



Wasn't that Athena, who sprang fully formed from the head of Zeus?


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2021)

1970s throwback supper here tonight - home made seafood cocktail with scallops and king prawns. 

Now watching the footy.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Wasn't that Athena, who sprang fully formed from the head of Zeus?


Wasn't Zeus male?


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't Zeus male?



Yes. 

But Greek mythology is decidedly weird at the best of times anyway. Venus was born from sea foam...


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yes.
> 
> But Greek mythology is decidedly weird at the best of times anyway. Venus was born from sea foam...



Its been a long time since I was interested in reading up on the gods and I can't remember.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yes.
> 
> But Greek mythology is decidedly weird at the best of times anyway. Venus was born from sea foam...


Wasn't Venus was a Roman goddess.


----------



## dave r (22 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't Venus was a Roman goddess.



She was.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I've been and had my teeth polished and a filling redone. The polishing felt like the dentist was using a wire brush on a drill!
> I've put some washing on the line .
> Has anything happened whilst I've been out ?


I had a cup of coffee & some breakfast and waited in vain for the sun to come out.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't Venus was a Roman goddess.



Yes, indeed. Although much of the Greek / Roman panthenons are pretty interchangeable.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time to dust off the mower and see to cutting some grass.


That was my task after a relaxed MTB round trip to the bottle bank. Somewhat tempered by discovering that one of the local cats has been using one area (which was somewhat fragrant) as a feline Portaloo


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> 1970s throwback supper here tonight - home made seafood cocktail with scallops and king prawns.
> 
> Now watching the footy.


Followed by a slice of Black Forest Gateau and a glass of Tia Maria????

Any of the Mateus Rose left?


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jun 2021)

Good news for all those missing the summer - I'm back at work tomorrow so the weather should improve.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Followed by a slice of Black Forest Gateau and a glass of Tia Maria????
> 
> Any of the Mateus Rose left?



Do chocolate-covered cherries count? 

As for the liqueur and wine, no. I'm teetotal. Which, in the 70s, would have made me seem like quite the weirdo...

P.S. I *love* Schwarzwalder kirschtorte


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2021)

You did say Kirsch. As you don't drink, you won't mind if I take it.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 595320
> 
> *You did say Kirsch.* As you don't drink, you won't mind if I take it.


Wasn't that a submarine?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't that a submarine?



Kursk, I do believe...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 595320
> 
> You did say Kirsch. As you don't drink, you won't mind if I take it.



Kirschen are cherries in German.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> thanks for that trivia. I really enjoyed his work. related: 52? yrs ago, my 1st play was 5th grade, a musical, the Wizard of OZ. I was cast as the Tin Man. learned all the songs. I had a back stage helper Susan R. & we had several inside jokes & were getting on rather well. the teachers pulled the plug on the production entirely because they were having trouble with the student they cast as the Scarecrow. I forget his name but he was perfect for the part. I think the teachers realized they were in over their head & we were overall, too young to pull it off. too bad, I cudda been a contender. Susan R. & I are still friends, albeit on Facebook only


I live a bike ride away from where Dorothy Gage is buried. She was L Frank Baums' neice. She only lived a short while, and L. Frank Baum was devastated. He wrote The Wizard of Oz as a form of catharsis. There was a series of books, one every year for the Christmas season. I believe two other authors carried on after Mr. Baum died.





Modern marker



original gravestone, from the internet

Statue


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Wasn't that Athena, who sprang fully formed from the head of Zeus?


Way I was told, it was.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2021)

Time to put the writing away and tootle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2021)

It's my father's 92 Nd birthday today so I am going to do a few early miles in his honour


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Jun 2021)

View: https://media.giphy.com/media/GOLVv22dGovnO/giphy.gif


----------



## carpiste (23 Jun 2021)

Well that`s a bummer! I woke up at 0530!
Still, I have an early phone appointment with the doctor so I`ll drink tea for a couple of hours.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jun 2021)

Summer did start on Monday? The evidence would suggest otherwise


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Summer did start on Monday? The evidence would suggest otherwise


It sure did and it was chilly on my 11 miles earlier although at least the sun is out


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jun 2021)

Yes, the sun is shining brightly here although it is VERY cold this morning. It will no doubt warm up throughout the day.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Yes, the sun is shining brightly here although it is VERY cold this morning. It will no doubt warm up throughout the day.



Well lets hope so 

First cuppa drank
Workstation awaiting it's pilot 
Cat has been fed


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2021)

Good morning. It's sunny!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2021)

I might open the flaps on my little tomato greenhouses today, now it's a bit better weather 🍅


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2021)

Black bin day here, today.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Kursk, I do believe...


That was the one that went down with all hands in 2000 ?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Wasn't that Athena, who sprang fully formed from the head of Zeus?


No it is definitely a baby !


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2021)

carpiste said:


> Well that`s a bummer! I woke up at 0530!
> Still, I have an early phone appointment with the doctor so I`ll drink tea for a couple of hours.



I'm awake most mornings between half four and half five, which is a bit of a sod as I'm retired and don't need to get up, I usually get up about quarter to seven when my Good Ladies carer arrives.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2021)

Moving on from Kirsch-Kursk: I watched the first episode of Polish crime drama called Kruk after the football. (It's called Raven in English. It's also confusing as it bounces between 2 time lines.)


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It is nice and sunny here. I've put our rubbish bin out .
It would be a nice day to pop to the seaside but we have a planned walk around our town this afternoon . 
I can look forward to shortening 2 aluminium tubes which go at the foot of the stair ladder we bought. They are too wide to fit between our stairs .  I wonder if I can fit a ride in later ?


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2021)

Bin's have bin emptied.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2021)

I've just been messaged to say that my delivery will arrive around midday. This should mean that I might get to meet up with a citizen of this parish later in the afternoon. And there might still be sun!

Meanwhile, my daughter can't get her 2nd jab because someone appears to either have impersonated her or there's been some kind of ''clerical error'', as we used to call them.


----------



## pawl (23 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yes.
> 
> But Greek mythology is decidedly weird at the best of times anyway. Venus was born from sea foam...





if that occurred now it would have been shaving foam


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jun 2021)

I ain't having a lot of luck, last month car gets written off, and ordered a new battery for my trike £400 and the transaction is now fraudulent, had to fill an online report in, but told it can take up to 10 working days to complete, I feel pig sick, why can't people just leave me alone.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just been messaged to say that my delivery will arrive around midday. This should mean that I might get to meet up with a citizen of this parish later in the afternoon. And there might still be sun!
> 
> Meanwhile, my daughter can't get her 2nd jab because someone appears to either have impersonated her or there's been some kind of ''clerical error'', as we used to call them.


Could there be ice cream, too? 🤔


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2021)

A lovely dreich summer's day here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Could there be ice cream, too? 🤔


Fill yer cones! (Because, quite frankly, boots would be uncomfortable.)


----------



## DCLane (23 Jun 2021)

Lovely day outside in Yorkshire but I'm sat inside partaking in a course validation.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2021)

Stuck in Teams meetings until at least 1:30 - late lunch and a bike ride. Was sunny, now overcast.

Still chasing the click from the left pedal on my old MTB. Seems to come back after a few miles, but it's got quieter. Got the screwdriver out and the left pedal's screws for foot plates on the SPD weren't super tight unlike the right - got a good turn out of all 8 (both sides). Another test ride later !


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2021)

Raining here, seems like it has come to stay. I wonder what the dry season will be like? Usually July to September.


----------



## mybike (23 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> https://www.bmj.com/content/331/7531/1498



It's well known that having relatives back for refreshments after a funeral causes teaspoon reduction.


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2021)

I find it so difficult to concentrate during online meetings😴


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2021)

Nice sunny lunch time walk completed


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2021)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Forgot to mention that it was bin day here yesterday, and that my blue wheelie bin was emptied and black bag collected.

Anyways, I spent the morning doing kitchen stuff - which included putting away the rest of the shopping and doing the prep work for tonight's supper.

Almost time for lunch, and then it's bike time!


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> That was the one that went down with all hands in 2000 ?



Yes. Not sure of the date without looking it up.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I live a bike ride away from where Dorothy Gage is buried. She was L Frank Baums' neice. She only lived a short while, and L. Frank Baum was devastated.


awww, how sad


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I find it so difficult to concentrate during online meetings😴



View: https://youtu.be/vE7jfQt2ic4


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jun 2021)

Wifey worked on our master bedroom, formerly offered up to our Son, for more than a cpl years, as a proper bedroom for his middle years, before he moved out. light at the end of the tunnel to get MY bedroom back! :-)


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jun 2021)

carpiste said:


> Well that`s a bummer! I woke up at 0530!
> Still, I have an early phone appointment with the doctor so I`ll drink tea for a couple of hours.


you've earned a nap later


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Jun 2021)

Oh, I think it’s stopped raining.

Maybe a bike ride tomorrow?


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2021)

I woke up this morning... 
Caught a Southbound train..... 
🎶


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2021)

I'm having an afternoon with the fairies .


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2021)

Lovely lunch of bread and butter, two hard boiled eggs (the posh ones in the blue shells), the last of the marie rose sauce, plus a persimmon, half a punnet of strawberries and two 

Waiting for that to tamp down a bit, and then it's off for a bike ride!


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I find it so difficult to concentrate during online meetings😴



Leave the camera on, but remember no nose picking or botty scratching please !


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2021)

I will find that click. 

Did a little nine miler off road to fit in with lunch break. The flipping click is still there (although only when not pedaling hard). 

Left SPD (XT) has been disassembled (axel on crank) and cones nipped up and grease slapped on. Tightened back up, then pedal removed from crank. Got a 'crack' as it was loosened, so potentially dry threads. Cleaned and greased. 

Now if that's not gone now, there is something seriously wrong with my hip, ankle or knee. Amputation or TNT for the bike ! 

And no it's not a shoe lace  or particular clothing (tried different clothing and shoes). Not tried riding naked yet ! Be warned.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> I will find that click.
> 
> Did a little nine miler off road to fit in with lunch break. The flipping click is still there (although only when not pedaling hard).
> 
> ...


I remember a click that I couldn't trace for ages. It turned out that a brake cable end* had got bent into the line of a heel strike.

*Oops, not paying attention. Front dérailleur cable end.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I remember a click that I couldn't trace for ages. It turned out that a brake cable end had got bent into the line of a heel strike.



Checked that !  It's very short ! 👅 Saddle has been off and greased, cranks off, new BB, new chainring (was worn, but does it in all 3), cassette off, cleaned, re-fitted). Blooming drive runs perfectly, other than this little tinkle click at the top of the stroke on my left leg - doesn't do it right leg pedaling, but does it both legs or left leg pedaling (I picked somewhere quiet to do one leg pedaling).  

I've checked rattly clothing zips, shorts catching cables, everything. I'll get there. I hate any noises on my bikes - doesn't do my OCD good 

It's not even a loud click, but it's annoying.


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Leave the camera on, but remember no nose picking or botty scratching please !


We don't use our cameras which makes it easier...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Checked that !  It's very short ! 👅 Saddle has been off and greased, cranks off, new BB, new chainring (was worn, but does it in all 3), cassette off, cleaned, re-fitted). Blooming drive runs perfectly, other than this little tinkle click at the top of the stroke on my left leg - doesn't do it right leg pedaling, but does it both legs or left leg pedaling (I picked somewhere quiet to do one leg pedaling).
> 
> I've checked rattly clothing zips, shorts catching cables, everything. I'll get there. I hate any noises on my bikes - doesn't do my OCD good
> 
> It's not even a loud click, but it's annoying.


The really annoying thing when it happens is you try to sort it out methodically by eliminating all the possibilities. My problem was that I hadn't even considered it as a possibility....


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> We don't use our cameras which makes it easier...



That's why - leave them on and you have to concentrate. I think in the last year, I forgot once, and may have picked my nose !


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The really annoying thing when it happens is you try to sort it out methodically by eliminating all the possibilities. My problem was that I hadn't even considered it as a possibility....



I had a persistent click on the Full suspension MTB. Everything had been regreased, including most of the pivot bearings. Read 'on-line' that creaks are often caused by the rear frame bearings near the axel as they don't move much through their range. Low and behold... last thing I looked at.


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Checked that !  It's very short ! 👅 Saddle has been off and greased, cranks off, new BB, new chainring (was worn, but does it in all 3), cassette off, cleaned, re-fitted). Blooming drive runs perfectly, other than this little tinkle click at the top of the stroke on my left leg - doesn't do it right leg pedaling, but does it both legs or left leg pedaling (I picked somewhere quiet to do one leg pedaling).
> 
> I've checked rattly clothing zips, shorts catching cables, everything. I'll get there. I hate any noises on my bikes - doesn't do my OCD good
> 
> It's not even a loud click, but it's annoying.



makes me think you've got a a cracked crank, it sounds like somethings moving then settling back as you go over TDC.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> makes me think you've got a a cracked crank.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> I had a persistent click on the Full suspension MTB. Everything had been regreased, including most of the pivot bearings. Read 'on-line' that creaks are often caused by the rear frame bearings near the *axel *as they don't move much through their range. Low and behold... last thing I looked at.


I assume you're reading American texts with your spellings of axle.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> I assume you're reading American texts with your spellings of axle.



Stupid PC autocorrect


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> Stupid PC autocorrect


Only noticed when you started having the current problem with the clicking.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2021)

I've had a nap to reset my brain . I will try it out later.
This morning I did more than measure twice cut once . It was measure umpteen times and cut 6 times. I had to cut either end in order to centralise things. I discovered after the first cuts that I hadn't removed enough when I fitted the plastic ends back on. They stuck out at an angle which I hadn't accounted for . Once I had cut 1/4 inch off both ends it was correct .
We went down into town for a conducted walk around our town. It was a trial run for the museum . It was when the fairies kicked in. I did the walk with my wife but I wasn't there half the time ! 
It is a shame to miss out on this lovely sunny day. A bike ride would have been nice .


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2021)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee, that was fun! 

15 brisk miles in the company of Wiggy #1, the Rouen roadie. Not often you get a still afternoon out here, which meant I was zipping along at a really rapid clip. Just the thing to put a smile on my face. The road bike is such fun.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Only noticed when you started having the current problem with the clicking.



JIS/ISO issues on the BB - hope not.....


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2021)

_Brits are being told to brace themselves for a "June Monsoon" this week before blistering temperatures return once again.

After a scorching start to June, temperatures have taken a dip across the country and some areas have seen torrential rain._


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> _Brits are being told to brace themselves for a "June Monsoon" this week before blistering temperatures return once again.
> 
> After a scorching start to June, temperatures have taken a dip across the country and some areas have seen torrential rain._


So, same old, same old then...


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> So, same old, same old then...


They're also forecasting a return to below zero temperatures within the next week.

Put July the 6th in your books for the start of the heatwave.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> They're also forecasting a return to below zero temperatures within the next week.
> 
> Put July the 6th in your books for the start of the heatwave.


No such thing as climate-change, they said...


----------



## mybike (23 Jun 2021)

It's a dog's life, apparently.


----------



## mybike (23 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> We don't use our cameras which makes it easier...



Then the answer is obvious, Patience.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2021)

I just had a gentle ride along the south bank with @PeteXXX in search of elusive ice cream.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just had a gentle ride along the south bank with @PeteXXX in search of elusive ice cream.


You find any?


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just had a gentle ride along the south bank with @PeteXXX in search of elusive ice cream.


And find some, we did.. Eventually!! 🍦 👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You find any?


We did, somewhere near the wobbly bridge. Salted caramel for Pete, mango sorbet for me.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2021)

Please tell me tomorrow is Friday


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Please tell me tomorrow is Friday


Tomorrow is Friday.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2021)

Fabby supper of monkfish Thai red curry, fragrant rice with scallions and steamed green beans, mange tout, baby corn and red pepper. Oh, and there were some strawberries for afters.

Piggy Reynard. 

Now flip flopping between this evening's two footy games.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2021)

The moon is a pinkish yellow tonight .


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The moon is a pinkish yellow tonight .


You're certain it's just the moon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> I assume you're reading American texts with your spellings of axle.


Not how I was taught to spell axle.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not how I was taught to spell axle.


What about an Aluminium Axle.

Who was it penned the quip "2 Nations divided by the same language" sounds a bit Wilde to me or maybe Noel Cowerd


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2021)

I've just seen 2 Hedgehogs in our garden .


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> I will find that click.
> 
> And no it's not a shoe lace  or particular clothing (tried different clothing and shoes). *Not tried riding naked yet* ! Be warned.


If you do that, go out at night. The police won't mind you doing that. Honest.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> If you do that, go out at night. The police won't mind you doing that. Honest.


We'll take your word for it.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> If you do that, go out at night. The police won't mind you doing that. Honest.


Ridden through York, with nowt on, in broad daylight.


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2021)

Time for bed me thinks.

Morning and captivity work comes soon


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Time for bed me thinks.
> 
> Morning and captivity work comes soon


To sleep, perchance a time to dream...


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2021)

G.B. Shaw., about two nations divided by a common language.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> G.B. Shaw., about two nations divided by a common language.


Reader's Digest, November 1942.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2021)

A  would be a mighty fine thing right now. And there's a croissant in the kitchen with my name on it...


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> A  would be a mighty fine thing right now. And there's a croissant in the kitchen with my name on it...


Be careful, it may be a trick.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Wasn't that Athena, who sprang fully formed from the head of Zeus?


That's a heck of a start for someone who made her fortune by scratching her backside for a poster.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> That's a heck of a start for someone who made her fortune by scratching her backside for a poster.



I don't think any of the Greek gods played tennis?


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Please tell me tomorrow is Friday


It is now.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2021)

Right, I'm off to bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jun 2021)

First day back at work after the long weekend and I managed to lock myself out of one of the systems by inputting the wrong password. I have password administration for this system but can't access it due to being locked out...

Still, at least it was a nice sunny and slightly warmer day for the ride in.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It is now.


Which though, today or Friday?


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

If the universe is constantly expanding as we are led to believe, and the distances between objects (regardless of size) is also increasing, does this explain why people appear to be getting heavier/fatter.

It's all due to _"cosmic expansion"_ on a very local level.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Reader's Digest, November 1942.


I wouldn't know that, although my folks and I always read it. Before my time. I just remember a literature professor tossing out that gem before a lecture.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Jun 2021)

Morning. It appears I ate something with egg in yesterday. I really hate having this particular allergy.

The good news is I should have some time to begin fettling one of the bikes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2021)

Just booked my ticket to see my family this weekend...


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2021)

Well that slipped out easily enough


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Please tell me tomorrow is Friday


No problem, today being thursday , in all probability tomorrow will be friday !


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2021)

Just got into work. 40-45 minutes seems normal for this ride...


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2021)

Well the garden waste and recycle bins are out waiting for the motherships to come and take the contents away
First cuppa drank
Cat has been fed 
Work station is set up although the pilot is not looking forward to it 
Cloudy but looks like the sun might poke through at some point


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2021)

I'm nearly up 🍵


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It is grey here .
Georgie wasn't waiting by the kitchen door when I went down this morning . He wasn't anywhere to be seen ! I went to the back door and whistled for him. Still no sign . He eventually turned up , had a few cuddles, his breakfast and went back out again . Obviously there is something more interesting going on outside !


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2021)

I've found (and removed out of respect) a squished hedgehog in the road outside our house 😔 

I hope it isn't 'our' one 🦔 

😔


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2021)

The sky has sprung a leak. All good for the garden, but it better stop for Saturday as it's my daughter's 18th party (birthday tomorrow) and we're having family in the garden ! Out with the gazebo's tomorrow to keep the grass dry.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2021)

Ain't nothing going on but the rent


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Ain't nothing going on but the rent


No video/Zoom calls I'll presume.


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2021)

Lovely summer day here, I had to put on my fleece


----------



## mybike (24 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We'll take your word for it.



Is that the voice of experience?


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Which though, today or Friday?


Today (as in posted in the early hours of Thursday) making tomorrow Friday.

Anyhow, good morning all. The second bright & sunny morning in a row in this corner of Suffolk. At some point I must do something other than drink coffee & read the internet.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> No video/Zoom calls I'll presume.


Absolutely not just good ol' radio 2


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Jun 2021)

Had the second Covid vaccination day before yesterday, l am wiped out, totally knackered , limbs feel heavy as lead.
I hope this doesn't go on much longer , l have a million things to do. Anyone else had this pain in the butt reaction ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Absolutely not just good ol' radio 2


Radio 3 here, actually, sometimes Classical 24 (American Classical Streaming on local station)


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Had the second Covid vaccination day before yesterday, l am wiped out, totally knackered , limbs feel heavy as lead.
> I hope this doesn't go on much longer , l have a million things to do. Anyone else had this pain in the butt reaction ?


A fellow a work had it with Moderna, an MRNA vaccine, for about half a day. An older lady I know of had it for a day, but with digestive issues.


----------



## cookiemonster (24 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Had the second Covid vaccination day before yesterday, l am wiped out, totally knackered , limbs feel heavy as lead.
> I hope this doesn't go on much longer , l have a million things to do. Anyone else had this pain in the butt reaction ?



I had the BioNtech vaccine and after the second one, all I did was sleep. That's it. I was fine after a day.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2021)

Decided to put the gazebo up (pop up) earlier. Ergh, it was full of black soot. We'd run the patio heater very low for my wife's 50th, and it obviously was rather sooty, and has covered the roof ! Took the canvas off and that's in the washer with tech wash to hopefully get the soot out. Just washed the frame too. Hands are now filthy.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2021)

Speaking to a publican who sounds rather pi££ed


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jun 2021)

Daughter's boyfriend is visiting for 3 nights. she's having a good start to her birthday week


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Had the second Covid vaccination day before yesterday, l am wiped out, totally knackered , limbs feel heavy as lead.I hope this doesn't go on much longer , l have a million things to do. Anyone else had this pain in the butt reaction ?


yes, very exciting indeed. I had 1 weird night, didn't know which end had to be over the toilet, turned out to be the usual end. the next day I had a headache that could kill a horse, especially when I stood up. strange aches in my upper back & shoulders. walked like my 93 yr old Dad for the day. the following day I sprung? sprang? out of bed, ready to hit the bricks & felt terrific! 

it will pass & you will feel terrific again. hang in there, it's well worth it. I go everywhere now, w/o a mask, & feel sad for those still wearing them. I even joined a new gym & am working out again! haven't been in a gym since Jan? Feb? 2020. next Fall, southern US is gonna be in for another wave, the delta variant won't be kind. maybe then they will vax up?


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jun 2021)

I want to go back to the doldrums of November so that I can find out what I missed about summer. it's gorgeous here & I don't know what to do with myself


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> If the universe is constantly expanding as we are led to believe, and the distances between objects (regardless of size) is also increasing, does this explain why people appear to be getting heavier/fatter. It's all due to _"cosmic expansion"_ on a very local level.


nice. where did you get your shrooms?


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2021)

Grey and warm here chez Casa Reynard, with a light breeze.

Had to move all of my planters with tomatoes in them this morning, as the slugs have trashed the plants overnight. Bugger, and they'd been doing so well.  Tomato plants are resilient though, so I hope they'll recover. I've seen slug slime on the planter with the strawberries in them too, so have moved that as well.

Other than that, I have had a kitchen morning, cooking the salmon and the chicken drumsticks I bought the other day. Have also managed to squeeze the sea bass in the freezer - bar two fillets, which I have kept back for tonight.

Gardening is on the agenda for this afternoon - I want to cut more grass before the crappy weather hits.

Anyways, time for lunch, I has a hungry!


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Had the second Covid vaccination day before yesterday, l am wiped out, totally knackered , limbs feel heavy as lead.
> I hope this doesn't go on much longer , l have a million things to do. Anyone else had this pain in the butt reaction ?


Thought they gave the injection in the upper arm, not your butt.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2021)

We haven't had that spirit here since 1969


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jun 2021)

anyone make their own onions in red sauce for hot dogs?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2021)

You can checkout any time like but you can never leave


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> anyone make their own onions in red sauce for hot dogs?


Similar but I make Caramelised Onions, what I do is slice them quite thick then fry in oil gently at first then when they've gone translucent turn up the heat then when they start to colour add a litle water allow to sizzle then stir em up and continue to fry until the water has gone and they're frying again then repeat 3 to 5 times until they have that lovely golden colour. Note an Iron or Stainless frying pan (Skillet) is best for this cos a bit of scraping may be involved


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2021)

I'm back with the fairies again ! 
We went out to see our new grandson . He is almost 3 days old, looks a bit like Tommy from Rugrats .


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> anyone make their own onions in red sauce for hot dogs?



I'm a caramelized onion person as well. Although I use lard or dripping to do the onions and cook them down under a lid. And then I'll steam the hot dogs on top of the onions.

As for sauce, that gets squirted on top of the assembled hot dog and depends what mood I'm in. Can be any one of mustard, sweet chilli sauce or ketchup.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2021)

Anyways, lunch negotiated - a sandwich with home made lox and some schmear, a pear and half a punnet of really lovely South Coast strawberries. And two  of course.

Now off to the garden to tame some more stuff before the rain hits.


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2021)

I am working on plans for my new Ark

Where can one buy a tape measure marked in Cubits?


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm a caramelized onion person as well. Although I use lard or dripping to do the onions and cook them down under a lid. And then I'll steam the hot dogs on top of the onions.
> 
> As for sauce, that gets squirted on top of the assembled hot dog and depends what mood I'm in. Can be any one of mustard, sweet chilli sauce or ketchup.


This is good on Hotdogs too.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I am working on plans for my new Ark
> 
> Where can one buy a tape measure marked in Cubits?


Got a set of plans, going cheap.


----------



## DCLane (24 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Had the second Covid vaccination day before yesterday, l am wiped out, totally knackered , limbs feel heavy as lead.
> I hope this doesn't go on much longer , l have a million things to do. Anyone else had this pain in the butt reaction ?



I had this reaction both times, lasting for 3-4 days with the first injection and about a week for the second. Spent most of the time in bed.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I am working on plans for my new Ark
> 
> Where can one buy a tape measure marked in Cubits?


Take a look for the black diamonds on your tape measure. You'll be within a 1/4", depending on which cubit you use.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2021)

The lawns have had a hair cut !


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2021)

fossyant said:


> The lawns have had a hair cut !



Mine need doing 

I can feel the need for a few relaxing miles later just hope the rain stays away till then


----------



## mybike (24 Jun 2021)

Got wet today.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2021)

Garden has been tamed some more.

Now sat down with a well-earned  and two chocolate biskits.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I am working on plans for my new Ark
> 
> Where can one buy a tape measure marked in Cubits?



No need.

A cubit is the distance between your funny bone and the tips of your fingers.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2021)

raleighnut said:


> This is good on Hotdogs too.
> 
> View attachment 595549



My home made tomato chutney is also good on hot dogs and sausages


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Thought they gave the injection in the upper arm, not your butt.


l wrote that It's the reaction which is the pain in the butt ,.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jun 2021)

I’m wearing shorts


----------



## numbnuts (24 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’m wearing shorts


I'm not


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jun 2021)

Daughter's boyfriend is a vegetarian, so i don't think we'll be grilling hot d


numbnuts said:


> I'm not


I just changed my shorts (gym at lunchtime ...)


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2021)

Am watching the T20 cricket from Cardiff.

Though it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jun 2021)

So much for the sunshine of earlier - it's now cooled off quite a bit with thick cloud & light drizzle. It's all downhill to winter from now on.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yes, very exciting indeed. I had 1 weird night, didn't know which end had to be over the toilet, turned out to be the usual end. the next day I had a headache that could kill a horse, especially when I stood up. strange aches in my upper back & shoulders. walked like my 93 yr old Dad for the day. the following day I sprung? sprang? out of bed, ready to hit the bricks & felt terrific!
> 
> it will pass & you will feel terrific again. hang in there, it's well worth it. I go everywhere now, w/o a mask, & feel sad for those still wearing them. I even joined a new gym & am working out again! haven't been in a gym since Jan? Feb? 2020. next Fall, southern US is gonna be in for another wave, the delta variant won't be kind. maybe then they will vax up?


Thanks for your positive message , l am looking forward to springing out of bed, or just springing anywhere would be great !


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I can feel the need for a few relaxing miles later just hope the rain stays away till then



Nice 15 miles and missed a heavy downpour as well. 

That helped with the relaxing


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> No need.
> 
> A cubit is the distance between your funny bone and the tips of your fingers.


I ordered the timber but the guy at the sawmill is on 5'1" and his cubit is smaller than mine and now the planks are too short!


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2021)

I've replaced a headlamp bulb in my car, took about two minutes. The joys of classic car ownership.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> No need.
> 
> A cubit is the distance between your funny bone and the tips of your fingers.


Check your measurement, then check your tape measure at the same mark.

A decent one is marked.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> So much for the sunshine of earlier - it's now cooled off quite a bit with thick cloud & light drizzle. It's all downhill to winter from now on.


See the earlier post about the cold snap starting this weekend, and the heatwave due to start on the 6th July, this year.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2021)

Lovely supper of sea bass with garlic butter, new potatoes and an array of steamed veggies, followed by strawberries and grapes.

A  is on the agenda.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of sea bass with garlic butter, new potatoes and an array of steamed veggies, followed by strawberries and grapes.
> 
> A  is on the agenda.


You've made it to "C", I see.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> anyone make their own onions in red sauce for hot dogs?


No, I just carmelize some onions and add ketchup, special relish, maybe a cucumber etc. Like a Chicago hot dog.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, I just carmelize some onions and add ketchup, special relish, maybe a cucumber etc. Like a Chicago hot dog.
> View attachment 595629


You do deliver, don't you.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> See the earlier post about the cold snap starting this weekend, and the heatwave due to start on the 6th July, this year.


I did see that and just thought youy'd made the mistake of reading the Daily Express again 
They couldn't even get today's weather right, let alone for two weeks time. 

IF anything like that was going to happen, the dates are out by 4 days anyhow - my 10 days off work start next Wednesday and finish on the 10th July. In other news, the OED have replaced the definition for "pessimist" i the dictionary with "See Jenkins's outlook on life"


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I did see that and just thought youy'd made the mistake of reading the Daily Express again
> They couldn't even get today's weather right, let alone for two weeks time.
> 
> IF anything like that was going to happen, the dates are out by 4 days anyhow - my 10 days off work start next Wednesday and finish on the 10th July. In other news, the OED have replaced the definition for "pessimist" i the dictionary with "See Jenkins's outlook on life"


And if it's correct, will you eat your words?

See what the 29th June is like
_"Unsettled in the south on Tuesday, June 29th"_


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> And if it's correct, will you eat your words?
> 
> See what the 29th June is like
> _"Unsettled in the south on Tuesday, June 29th"_


The south of what? That's so vague they could claim success if it rains in South Queensferry while there's a localised heatwave in South Shields. The only words I'll be eating that week are Pizza, Pub Lunch, Sausage & Chips, etc.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> The south of what? That's so vague they could claim success if it rains in South Queensferry while there's a localised heatwave in South Shields. The only words I'll be eating that week are Pizza, Pub Lunch, Sausage & Chips, etc.


That piece is from the Birmingham Mail, so I presume they mean south of there.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> That piece is from the Birmingham Mail, so I presume they mean south of there.



I thought South was anything south of the Watford Gap...


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2021)

Anyways, time to put the writing away and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Jun 2021)

Morning all. Raining here but very, very warm. The dog woke me moaning about it.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2021)

Dry here blue/grey sky
No overnight rain


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Dry here blue/grey sky
> No overnight rain


Now I have stood up and looked out of the window it has rained overnight and is damp underfoot and grey. 
Wow that was easy just too easy


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Jun 2021)

Grey but promising, the gulls are very loud this morning. Day off so will.get those wheels rolling after breakfast.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2021)

Actually drizzling now 
First cuppa drank
Cat has been fed


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2021)

Weather was NAR on the way into work this morning, but still 40 minutes of Smiles.

Anyway, time to get myself together for todays seminar...


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> l wrote that It's the reaction which is the pain in the butt ,.


Which jab did you have ?
My wife wasn't very well after her 2,nd Michelle Pfeiffer one. I had no problems with my 2nd Astronaut Funny car one but the first gave me trouble for a week .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Now I have stood up and looked out of the window it has rained overnight and is damp underfoot and grey.
> Wow that was easy just too easy
> [/QUOTES.
> 
> I had problems doing that yesterday .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2021)

I think it's a bike-in-the-car day. A bit damp but not wet.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Morning all. Raining here but very, very warm. The dog woke me moaning about it.


You have a woke dog? Cool 😎


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Which jab did you have ?
> My wife wasn't very well after her 2,nd Michelle Pfeiffer one. I had no problems with my 2nd Astronaut Funny car one but the first gave me trouble for a week .


I had the same make as your wife and similar reaction, no problem with the first and feeling rough currently after the second. Is your wife ok now ?


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2021)

I wonder if today, at work, will go any better.. 
Yesterday, waiting 2 hours for my trailer to be loaded, then off to Peterborough and Lowestoft. Return journey, A14 closed for roadworks so clever me knew that going via Beccles and Norwich, A11, would be easier, especially with a 16' high trailer. 
How happy, on a scale of 1 to 10, do you think I was when, without any pre-warning signs, they shut the A11 at Snetterton so I had to turn around and go back to Norwich 
Ended up via Swaffham & King's Lynn... 
Hey Ho. 

I did hear @Jenkins seagulls at Lowestoft, though!!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I had the same make as your wife and similar reaction, no problem with the first and feeling rough currently after the second. Is your wife ok now ?


Yes. I think she was unwell for a week. She survived and is fine now .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2021)

Oh dear! That has sparked of an argument here now ! 

She insists that it was the opposite way round ! 


It seems that the vaccine has an effect on people's memory !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear! That has sparked of an argument here now !
> 
> She insists that it was the opposite way round !
> 
> ...


Oops careful what you say , especially in print Anyway the good news is that your wife is obviously fully recovered and capable of doing what wives are good at ....correcting their husbands !!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2021)

Here is a picture of the Moon from the other night.

I think it was a souper Moon.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Jun 2021)

Just came home and plonked my mask down on my Buddha ....low and behold "Napoleon Buddha"
No wish to be offensive to anyone but it just tickled my sense of the bizarre


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jun 2021)

Noah & Co's Ark just drifted past our lounge window. 

A bit worrying as our house is located 400' above sea level.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2021)

My wife just got me to cut her hair ! 

Jason Bourne made it look so easy !


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2021)

It's Nick Hewer's last day on Countdown today!

I thought he did a good job and seemed very friendly.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just got me to cut her hair !
> 
> Jason Bourne made it look so easy !




No doubt a lot cheaper than my wife's £138 jobbie yesterday which marks a new fiscal high in her ongoing barnet maintenance program.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No doubt a lot cheaper than my wife's £138 jobbie yesterday which marks a new fiscal high in her ongoing barnet maintenance program.


£138 for a hair cut 

I cut my own hair to save myself a tenner!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> £138 for a hair cut
> 
> I cut my own hair to save myself a tenner!


Mine just falls out, of its own volition


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No doubt a lot cheaper than my wife's £138 jobbie yesterday which marks a new fiscal high in her ongoing barnet maintenance program.


Bloody hell! I'm going for a cut and blow dry tomorrow and it will be between £20 and £25. It varies as I have been going to her for so long I think she just makes a price on the day. Lol


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> £138 for a hair cut
> 
> I cut my own hair to save myself a tenner!



Full Works including baby-lights!

Does look stunning though.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell! I'm going for a cut and blow dry tomorrow and it will be between £20 and £25. It varies as I have been going to her for so long I think she just makes a price on the day. Lol



Cheapskate! Sell one of your hundred bikes and get a proper job.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Full Works including baby-lights!
> 
> Does look stunning though.


For that price, I'd expect special effects, sound effects and a laser light show!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Cheapskate! Sell one of your hundred bikes and get a proper job.


Ah, but I don't have a husband to impress so not that bothered what I look like


----------



## SpokeyDokey (25 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ah, but I don't have a husband to impress so not that bothered what I look like



Tsk-tsk: I thought you modern ladies prettied-up for yourselves not us lecherous menfolk...


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No doubt a lot cheaper than my wife's £138 jobbie yesterday which marks a new fiscal high in her ongoing barnet maintenance program.



I have bikes that cost less than that !!!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> For that price, I'd expect special effects, sound effects and a laser light show!


I would expect an awful lot more


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2021)

I had 1.3 inches of rain yesterday, some places near me got almost 3 inches of rain.


----------



## DCLane (25 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I have bikes that cost less than that !!!



Most of my bikes cost less than that.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Jun 2021)

Went for a ride, raincoat on, raincoat off, raincoat on, raincoat off and so on. Will try again later when the weather decides on one or the other.


----------



## carpiste (25 Jun 2021)

Just took delivery of some new fence panels. Moved them under cover so they can dry out before getting a damn good coat of fence paint.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Went for a ride, raincoat on, raincoat off, raincoat on, raincoat off and so on. Will try again later when the weather decides on one or the other.


Are you doing a new version of the Karate Kid ?


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder if today, at work, will go any better..
> Yesterday, waiting 2 hours for my trailer to be loaded, then off to Peterborough and Lowestoft. Return journey, A14 closed for roadworks so clever me knew that going via Beccles and Norwich, A11, would be easier, especially with a 16' high trailer.
> How happy, on a scale of 1 to 10, do you think I was when, without any pre-warning signs, they shut the A11 at Snetterton so I had to turn around and go back to Norwich
> Ended up via Swaffham & King's Lynn...
> ...


Bloody gulls - they nest on the roof at work and make a heck of a racket all day, added to which swooping at people walking into the building now they have young to protect


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2021)

There is a new "shop" in this market town.

No prices 
No regular stock of particular items , but it is edible. 
You can only "buy" what will fit into one of their baskets.
Times of opening may change, according to the decision of the owner, but the "usual" opening times are on a poster on the door.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jun 2021)

Bit of a good news, bad news day. 
Good news was that the postie delivered £10 worth of beer vouchers thanks to the Co-Op's dividend payout
Bad news was that the first scheduled gig after lockdown has just been cancelled having been postponed a couple of times already. 

Time to prepare to go to work.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2021)

Mild, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. It rained overnight.

Moving my tomato plants seems to have done the trick - no sign of any further slug damage. Can't believe the buggers wrecked them that bad in the course of a single night...

Anyways, I have had a kitchen morning, doing all the prep work for tonight's supper. That's because I have to head out after tea time to go and pick up that job lot of Autosports I bought on the Bay of E.

It's nearly time for lunch, and then it's bike time


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2021)

Before anyone asks, no, the new shop is not a food bank. It works in partnership with the food bank, but is entirely independant of that.

They can stock fresh food, and if you want to, you can take non-perishable house hold items to swap for the food you take. Among their suppliers seem to be Marks and Spencer (bread etc) and one of the local golf Clubs. Four days a week it is open for about three hours each session.

Lastly you have to live here to use the Shop.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2021)

I think it's been about five or six years since I last bothered with a haircut. 

Am just a wash, towel and then blow dry kind of girl.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2021)

Speicher said:


> Before anyone asks, no, the new shop is not a food bank. It works in partnership with the food bank, but is entirely independant of that.
> 
> They can stock fresh food, and if you want to, you can take non-perishable house hold items to swap for the food you take. Among their suppliers seem to be Marks and Spencer (bread etc) and one of the local golf Clubs. Four days a week it is open for about three hours each session.



Ah, like a Community Pantry, then.

There's one a few villages along - a friend of mine volunteers there. They also do free food boxes for those in need.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> Most of my bikes cost less than that.


Exactly


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2021)

I'm having a coffee by the Horsey Mill Pump







and soon I'll be off to Horsey Gap to see whether there are any grey seals to be seen.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, like a Community Pantry, then.
> 
> There's one a few villages along - a friend of mine volunteers there. They also do free food boxes for those in need.



Oh yes, just like that. On the facebook page, they say that if anyone would like to take more than one basket per visit, speak to the "Manager" and they will try to help. I have no idea how long it takes from seeking a Food Bank voucher to getting one, but I guess there is a gap.

The Food Bank (under "strict" guidance from, and audited by the Trussell Trust), is round the corner, but only stocks non-perishable or long shelf life, ie tinned or packet foods. 

This Pantry takes food from shops etc where the food has a short, one day or two, life left.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2021)

Earlier this week they had a lot of packets of Jack fruit. I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jun 2021)

Awaiting result of a self rapid lateral flow test for Covid 19. My wife and I are visiting my mother tomorrow for first time since pandemic started. Both symptomless and double jabbed by four weeks. But just want to take every precaution to not be the son that gifted Covid 19 to their mother. If positive, visit is off.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jun 2021)

And Covid 19 lateral flow test result in and negative


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jun 2021)

stuck in the office w/ cpl contracts to figure out, on a summer day w/ light mist outside. at least I get out to the gym at lunch


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ah, but I don't have a husband to impress so not that bothered what I look like


wait, would't the opposite be true? meaning: a single gal would care, cuz she needs to attract a man, but a married woman, with a captive husband, doesn't need to care (as much)? (not to alienate those that don't go these routes, present company included, I only made the assumption due to what was written) whew, should I delete?


----------



## carpiste (25 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I think it's been about five or six years since I last bothered with a haircut.
> 
> Am just a wash, towel and then blow dry kind of girl.


I think it`s about 30 years since I last bothered with a haircut! Ok I`m bald and use my clippers for the edges 

Am just a wash, towel and then go kind of guy


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2021)

So it's Time to pack the workstation away


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2021)

Arrived at the apartment in Stuttgart and I'm about to go and find Tinybug at a local playground...


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Arrived at the apartment in Stuttgart and I'm about to go and find Tinybug at a local playground...


Enjoy parent and tinybug time together


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2021)

A lovely 14 miles in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres, on what turned out to be a lovely sunny late afternoon. Did a loop via Downham, Coveney, West Fen and Ely - it's one of the lumpier rides out in this neck of the woods. (The ride I did on Wednesday was almost completely flat)

Now a  and then a quick wash, clean clobber and then off to pick up those Autosports.


----------



## DCLane (25 Jun 2021)

Rain here in Yorkshire, so track racing at Scunthorpe is cancelled again.

Instead we're off to Leeds where son no. 2 is in the 2/3/4 race against some 'names' who are on the comeback trail.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jun 2021)

It's gone very dark out there - heavy rain on the windows.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jun 2021)

That was an impressive downpour. Thunder & lightning included.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2021)

I saw the seals, the seals saw me!
(Phone doesn't do powerful magnification.)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2021)




----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Weather was NAR on the way into work this morning, but still 40 minutes of Smiles.
> 
> Anyway, time to get myself together for todays seminar...


Did you find all the pieces, and reassemble them in the correct place/order?


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you find all the pieces, and reassemble them in the correct place/order?



Not in a long time...


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not in a long time...


You misplaced an ear by any chance.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2021)

Ah, that was a fabby supper... 

Rack of lamb (turned into cutlets), marinated in oil, lemon, mint, thyme, rosemary & garlic and then seared in a pan, tabbouleh, roasted veggies (peppers, courgettes, onions, baby plum tomatoes and a fair few garlic cloves) and home made tzatziki. And strawberries for afters. Piggy Reynard again...


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You misplaced an ear by any chance.



Pardon?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Pardon?


Is this yours?


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2021)

Speicher said:


> Oh yes, just like that. On the facebook page, they say that if anyone would like to take more than one basket per visit, speak to the "Manager" and they will try to help. I have no idea how long it takes from seeking a Food Bank voucher to getting one, but I guess there is a gap.
> 
> The Food Bank (under "strict" guidance from, and audited by the Trussell Trust), is round the corner, but only stocks non-perishable or long shelf life, ie tinned or packet foods.
> 
> This Pantry takes food from shops etc where the food has a short, one day or two, life left.



My friend does the food collections from various local supermarkets and farm shops for the community pantry. I sometimes have stuff diverted in my direction to avoid things going to waste if they can't be used - the 5kg sack of sugar came in handy to make chutney and marmalade. She uses the pantry herself sometimes, as the village where she lives has no shop.

The Tesco I go to is involved in the scheme - I often bump into my friend as I'm leaving to go home, and she's just arrived to do the food pick up. It does mean that there are fewer of certain things going into final reductions, but I genuinely don't mind, because it really does benefit people in need. And there is a surprising amount of food poverty around here.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2021)

Oh @Speicher - I saw something on my ride this afternoon and thought of you. Next time I head that way, I'll pop a camera in my bar bag...

Since the last time I was out on West Fen, someone felled a large tree - but they felled it shoulder height, and did a really nice chainsaw carving of an owl perching on a log. Figures as there are several owl boxes in the area.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> My friend does the food collections from various local supermarkets and farm shops for the community pantry. I sometimes have stuff diverted in my direction to avoid things going to waste if they can't be used - the 5kg sack of sugar came in handy to make chutney and marmalade. She uses the pantry herself sometimes, as the village where she lives has no shop.
> 
> The Tesco I go to is involved in the scheme - I often bump into my friend as I'm leaving to go home, and she's just arrived to do the food pick up. It does mean that there are fewer of certain things going into final reductions, but I genuinely don't mind, because it really does benefit people in need. And there is a surprising amount of food poverty around here.



The "Pantry" here is not restricted to people "in need" as such. Anyone can "shop" there, if you live locally. 

I will popping in there when they have too much of one item. Last week they had too many M&S chocolates. 

The "manager" wants to save any food going to landfill. As I understand it, people can do "swaps" if they like. For instance, take in toilet rolls, cartons of fruit juice, and acquire some bread. I think it gives people more choice than might be available from the Food Bank.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2021)

Speicher said:


> The "Pantry" here is not restricted to people "in need" as such. Anyone can "shop" there, if you live locally.
> 
> I will popping in there when they have too much of one item. Last week they had too many M&S chocolates.
> 
> The "manager" wants to save any food going to landfill. As I understand it, people can do "swaps" if they like. For instance, take in toilet rolls, cartons of fruit juice, and acquire some bread. I think it gives people more choice than might be available from the Food Bank.





There is no such thing as too much chocolate.

That does not compute.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> There is no such thing as too much chocolate.
> 
> That does not compute.


There is, you know. Admittedly not at the time of eating it. Afterwards....


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There is, you know. Admittedly not at the time of eating it. Afterwards....



Who says you have to eat it all in one go?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Who says you have to eat it all in one go?


I've never met anyone who's mastered/mistressed the art of not eating too much chocolate in one go.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never met anyone who's mastered/mistressed the art of not eating too much chocolate in one go.



I do know where my limits lie... 

Give me crisps though, and, oh dear, did I just eat a whole multipack?


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> There is no such thing as too much chocolate.
> 
> That does not compute.



I think they were liquor chocolates, which you wouldn't like.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2021)

Yes, just looked at the relevant Face book page, they were M&S Irish Cream Liquors.

Not your  at all.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> That was an impressive downpour. Thunder & lightning included.


Promptly followed by some flash flooding (a local weather guage measured 20mm of rain in about 20 mins): https://www.ipswichstar.co.uk/news/felixstowe-flash-flooding-8089994
Just to add to the fun, there was a complete power cut to the building just before 9pm - nowehere else locally went out, so it's suspected that water got into the electrics and tripped something. As our new locker room (created from two windowless storerooms as part of the building refurbishment by Overcharge, Bodgit & Scarper) only has minimal emergency lighting, I had to change for the commute home by bike light.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Promptly followed by some flash flooding (a local weather guage measured 20mm of rain in about 20 mins): https://www.ipswichstar.co.uk/news/felixstowe-flash-flooding-8089994
> Just to add to the fun, there was a complete power cut to the building just before 9pm - nowehere else locally went out, so it's suspected that water got into the electrics and tripped something. As our new locker room (created from two windowless storerooms as part of the building refurbishment by Overcharge, Bodgit & Scarper) only has minimal emergecy lighting, I had to change for the commute home by bike light.


It's not as though you could put your cycling gear on the wrong way round and not notice.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes, just looked at the relevant Face book page, they were M&S Irish Cream Liquors.
> 
> Not your  at all.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2021)

I know it's early (for me) but I'm heading off to bed. I has a tired. Plus I'm meeting a friend early doors to go for a nice long walk.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2021)

Time to get a few early miles in me thinks


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I think it's been about five or six years since I last bothered with a haircut.
> 
> Am just a wash, towel and then blow dry kind of girl.


I'm a bit like that .
Wash towel, and then blow dry . Saves all that bother of getting wet !


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2021)

Morning .
It's dry here but it has gone greyer since the last time I looked up .
Our Georgie is turning into a teenager! He usually comes in for breakfast , but that depends on whether he is too busy or not . He then dashes out for a while and then comes in and goes to bed. He will then be asleep until mid afternoon . He may pop down to see us and have a nap next to us until the evening. He will wake for tea and then go out and probably won't be seen until the morning ! 
He does like us ,but it is on his terms .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'm a bit like that .
> Wash towel, and then blow dry . Saves all that bother of getting wet !


I spy with my little eye a certain little comma which has been moved one word to the right. 
One has to love the English language ......such a slippery little tongue (if you will excuse the expression)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I spy with my little eye a certain little comma which has been moved one word to the right.
> One has to love the English language ......such a slippery little tongue (if you will excuse the expression)


I'm sure the towels are spotless, though.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2021)

I used to have a Commer van.. 👍


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time to get a few early miles in me thinks



Time for a🍵


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I used to have a Commer van.. 👍


I used to work for the company that made them.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a🍵
> 
> View attachment 595844


That's a good 'few miles'! Nice one!


----------



## Tribansman (26 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a🍵
> 
> View attachment 595844


Chapeau on the consistent early miles. Lovely morning for it, very mild. I would've loved to be out on a long one this morning but am with Mini T again at Welwyn Wheelers. They're doing bike skills this morning, slow speed cycling, hands on helmets, mini chain gangs - they're a right bunch of chirpy cuties. I'm nursing my coffee and insomnia induced headache 😔


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2021)

Thanks @Tribansman yes nice morning first 20 were odd but then it clicked and off I went


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just got me to cut her hair !
> 
> Jason Bourne made it look so easy !


Trimmer with 9mm comb, you'll be fine.


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Awaiting result of a self rapid lateral flow test for Covid 19. My wife and I are visiting my mother tomorrow for first time since pandemic started. Both symptomless and double jabbed by four weeks. But just want to take every precaution to not be the son that gifted Covid 19 to their mother. If positive, visit is off.
> 
> View attachment 595725





Ming the Merciless said:


> And Covid 19 lateral flow test result in and negative
> 
> View attachment 595728



I do one to visit my mother, takes ~20mins, never had a positive.


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2021)

Mrs MY had a desire for a new, small, pocket sized camera with a viewfinder. 20mile trip to the nearest decent camera shop & a purchase of a slightly less expensive Lumix than mine.

Not many camera shops around these days.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I used to work for the company that made them.


Was it you that fitted the sqeak behind the passenger side of the dashboard? 😐


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Who says you have to eat it all in one go?



Just put a square of chocolate in my mouth.

Lasted about 4 mins.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> Mrs MY had a desire for a new, small, pocket sized camera with a viewfinder. 20mile trip to the nearest decent camera shop & a purchase of a slightly less expensive Lumix than mine. Not many camera shops around these days.


congratulations! very exciting indeed! first thing I do with a new anything, but especially cameras, is live w/ the manual. if you're lucky enough to get a printed manual, I keep it next to my bed. some light reading makes me grab the camera & try something out. also like having a PDF of the manual on my work computer. the learning curve, at first, can be daunting, but when I learn little bits over time I can have more confidence w/ it. another project for me, is what case to use for it. sometimes it takes me a while to find one w/ the features & benefits that match the unit & my needs. enjoy!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> congratulations! very exciting indeed! first thing I do with a new anything, but especially cameras, is live w/ the manual. if you're lucky enough to get a printed manual, I keep it next to my bed. some light reading makes me grab the camera & try something out. also like having a PDF of the manual on my work computer. the learning curve, at first, can be daunting, but when I learn little bits over time I can have more confidence w/ it. another project for me, is what case to use for it. sometimes it takes me a while to find one w/ the features & benefits that match the unit & my needs. enjoy!


Glad someone reads the manual.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I used to have a Commer van.. 👍


I had a Commer pop top camper 1600cc. You had to bank it into corners I remember. Terrible convoluted gear change which continually got stiff, and clutch was very heavy. Really needed big boots to drive it. Tin worm eventually got it and MOT man said he would give me an MOT this time but never bring it back.


----------



## gbb (26 Jun 2021)

Late last year we rebuilt the trellis cence we have to keep the dog off the lawn, 3 new posts, 4 new panels. (I dont like the dog pooping and peeing on the lawn, kids play on it, we use it too.
Jake passed around 6 months ago.
We wanted to take the fence down, its visually ok but makes the small garden seem smaller. Are we getting another dog was the constant question ? So we hung off taking it down.
2 months ago i got up one morning and cut the posts off at ground level, took it all down, we seemed ok not having a dog.

Now we have a pup....and up the fence goes again this morning. 
Luckily, i kept the trellis fence , stored it it a gap by the shed.


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Jun 2021)

Mmmmm.....crab cakes.


View: https://media.giphy.com/media/ZIaHApfoneZZ6/giphy.gif


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> Just put a square of chocolate in my mouth.
> 
> Lasted about 4 mins.



That long!?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I had a Commer pop top camper 1600cc. You had to bank it into corners I remember. Terrible convoluted gear change which continually got stiff, and clutch was very heavy. Really needed big boots to drive it. Tin worm eventually got it and MOT man said he would give me an MOT this time but never bring it back.


I ended up swapping mine for a Bedford CF250, if I remember correctly..


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2021)

18th garden party set up for my daughter. Having a rest for a couple of hours before guests start to arrive and I'm chief BBQer. Sister and brother coming earlier with their little ones, then most others from 7. Just family.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I ended up swapping mine for a Bedford CF250, if I remember correctly..


I got a T2 VW van and took the interior out of the Commer which with a bit of fiddling worked nicely. Sold the base Commer for £10 to a builder who needed a van pdq. He knew about the shortish mot and rust.


----------



## DCLane (26 Jun 2021)

I'm currently sat at Blackburn Rovers' Ewood Park ground with son no. 2 for his last Young Driver session: having had two recent cancellations it's the last slot we could find before his 17th next Sunday.

Next week, en route to a race in Scarborough, he'll have his first road drive in my Tepee.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Was it you that fitted the sqeak behind the passenger side of the dashboard? 😐


Haha... not guilty m'lud! I was in the office drawing illustrations for the workshop manuals 

Edit to add: I worked on the lorries, not the vans. The van department was in Luton and I worked in Dunstable.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> Just put a square of chocolate in my mouth.
> 
> Lasted about 4 mins.


Was that a typo? Did you type 'mins' when you meant to put 'secs'?


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I had a Commer pop top camper 1600cc. You had to bank it into corners I remember. Terrible convoluted gear change which continually got stiff, and clutch was very heavy. Really needed big boots to drive it. Tin worm eventually got it and MOT man said he would give me an MOT this time but never bring it back.


Oh I never said they were GOOD ones!


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jun 2021)

This is about the bird guy who set up the live cams (Blue Tits, Great Tits etc.). It's in German but there are subtitles if you turn them on.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2021)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I got a few early miles too, as I rode Max the MTB to meet up with a friend. Only a couple of miles each way, admittedly, but we had a nice hour long walk together, along with her two dogs. It's irritating the village has nowhere to park up and lock a bike, most people just leave their bikes leaning against walls and stuff. I ended up locking my bike to a handy lamp post. 

Must keep bending the ear of the local council, it's not as if installing a couple of Sheffield stands near the village hall and recreation ground is a truly onerous thing...

Spent the rest of the day listening and watching assorted motor racing, plus keeping an eye on the cycling. I am now watching Wales v Denmark.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Glad someone reads the manual.



As do I...

The desk in my sitting room has a drawer full of manuals, ranging from the car and the mower to cameras and the TV. Keep them all in the same place, and that way I know where to find them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> That long!?



It was a _really _big square.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (26 Jun 2021)

Lounging in the sunny lounge to a background track of birdsong - bliss!


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2021)

Half time in the footy. Time for a  and a couple of biskits.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2021)

I'm going to go and sit in the garden and read my book. 

See ya later xx


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2021)

Lunch is a local sub sandwich called a gondola, ham and salami and cheese with lettuce. I also have a radicchio and basil salad. The storms overnight dropped seven inches of rain on Bloomington, and flooded the bike co-op to the ground floor and then some. So I was demonstrating proper squeegee technique, as well as sea dog mopping skills this morning. When I got home, a tornado warning was going off for areas just to my east. I knew it wouldn't strike here because I was not on the front porch with a camera.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2021)

I hasten to add that I only got 2 inches of rain here overnight, and my basement is dry.


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Jun 2021)

I was sat at home today and heard jets, I managed to get to the window in time to see the Red Arrows going over. A few hours later I was sitting in the garden and a Spitfire and Hurricane went by. I live around 15 miles from the National Arboretum and I sure that`s where they were heading. Happy Armed Forces day to all


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2021)

Supper negotiated (a fritatta made with the rest of last night's roasted veggies plus some spinach and cheese that needed using), and now I'm in the second half of today's football bonanza.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jun 2021)

I hate it when the so-called experts try to predict results. All this week I have been reading headlines like "No problems for England if they get past Germany" and "We have nothing to fear against Germany", etc.

They have been doing the same with Wales too.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2021)

....


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2021)

My goodness aren’t Austria doing well!


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2021)

Oh no 😭


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jun 2021)

For the first time in ages I'll be paying attention to the F1 race tomorrow.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no 😭


Yep. VAR strikes again!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> I do one to visit my mother, takes ~20mins, never had a positive.


Instructions say wait 30 minutes.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My goodness aren’t Austria doing well!



Well, they *have* raided the kit locker at the Emirates, it seems...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My goodness aren’t Austria doing well!


Yes, surprisingly assured. Austria's heads may have just fallen a little since the disallowed goal. (Austria's kit looks like Arsenal's)

I see our resident gooner has spotted the Arsenal kit.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, surprisingly assured. Austria's heads may have just fallen a little since the disallowed goal. (Austria's kit looks like Arsenal's)



Eh, great minds and all that... 

COYG!!!


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, surprisingly assured. Austria's heads may have just fallen a little since the disallowed goal. (Austria's kit looks like Arsenal's)
> 
> I see our resident gooner has spotted the Arsenal kit.


Erm... ONE of our resident gooners!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2021)

Speicher said:


> ....


Sup


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Erm... ONE of our resident gooners!


Oops, yes, my apologies.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2021)

Yes


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jun 2021)

Immobile - an unfortunate name for a footballer! 

I expect he's better than his name suggests


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sup



Watching the footie, Austria in particular!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2021)

Why has Nikita Mazepin no nations flag alongside his name?
Everyone else has.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why has Nikita Mazepin no nations flag alongside his name?
> Everyone else has.


Where are you seeing this?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2021)

As we're waffling on about football, here's my Granddaughter's trophies at today's presentation, picnic and kick rounders


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Where are you seeing this?


I'm not seeing it, that's the problem.

Last weekend in the race build up, giving grid positions. And just now, watching the recorded qualifying. Russian Federation flag absent.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2021)

You would think it would be simple to find a relatively plain oval silver locket that's roughly the same size as my St Christopher and that isn't too spendy.

I need to replace the current locket as it's got so worn that I don't dare wear it anymore. 

Prefer vintage / used to new, as it's good to give something a new lease of life rather than seeing it sold for scrap.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jun 2021)

15 months ago he had never made a video. Now he has 1.08 Million subscribers...


----------



## postman (26 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, surprisingly assured. Austria's heads may have just fallen a little since the disallowed goal. (Austria's kit looks like Arsenal's)
> 
> I see our resident gooner has spotted the Arsenal kit.


Thought it was Rotherham United actually,pity they did not play the long high ball up to the big man all game,got the Italians worried.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2021)

Anyways, too many  means I need a... trip to the little girls' room.

BRB...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, too many  means I need a... trip to the little girls' room.
> 
> BRB...


Ooh, the suspense.......


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2021)

I've just yawned.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, too many  means I need a... trip to the little girls' room.
> 
> *BRB...*


Birmingham Royal Ballet!!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I've just yawned.


I'm blaming you then.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2021)

Aaaaaaaah, that's *MUCH* more comfortable.


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2021)

Time to visit the land of nod.

I hope I have enough petrol to get home again in the morning...


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaaaaah, that's *MUCH* more comfortable.


They kept you on your toes then?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2021)

More weather here this afternoon. Got out on the bicycle and got a text alert telling me a tornado was on the way. I told our postman and the ladies in the ice cream truck and beat it for home. (to get the car and take pictures.)


















Luckily, no directly uplifting images at this time...


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> More weather here this afternoon. Got out on the bicycle and got a text alert telling me a tornado was on the way. I told our postman and the ladies in the ice cream truck and beat it for home. (to get the car and take pictures.)
> 
> View attachment 595968
> View attachment 595974
> ...


You into storm chasing?


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why has Nikita Mazepin no nations flag alongside his name?
> Everyone else has.


Court for Arbitration in Sport ruling. He has to race under a neutral flag due to Russia's history with doping: https://www.autosport.com/f1/news/m...eutral-flag-after-cas-ruling-5367598/5367598/
The car's livery is puely a coincidence  https://www.autosport.com/f1/news/h...r-livery-not-a-result-of-wada-ruling/5578405/

Nothing to report from today other than coffee, shopping, work and sunshine.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Court for Arbitration in Sport ruling. He has to race under a neutral flag due to Russia's history with doping: https://www.autosport.com/f1/news/m...eutral-flag-after-cas-ruling-5367598/5367598/
> The car's livery is puely a coincidence  https://www.autosport.com/f1/news/h...r-livery-not-a-result-of-wada-ruling/5578405/
> 
> Nothing to report from today other than coffee, shopping, work and sunshine.


But no flag isn't a neutral flag.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> But no flag isn't a neutral flag.


Perhaps he just chose the no flag option. What is a neutral flag anyhow?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You into storm chasing?


Not as much as in the past. The storms pretty much have to come to me now.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not as much as in the past. *The storms pretty much have to come to me now.*


The sort you can't avoid.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Perhaps he just chose the no flag option. What is a neutral flag anyhow?


F1, the FIA flag?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Perhaps he just chose the no flag option. What is a neutral flag anyhow?


https://www.motorsport.com/f1/news/russia-mazepin-neutral-flag-f1/5345260/


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> The sort you can't avoid.


I have a basement at my house.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have a basement at my house.


So did Dorothy, and look where she ended up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> So did Dorothy, and look where she ended up.


They had a root cellar, but she sheltered in the house , much to her chagrin. Moved the plot of the movie along quite well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2021)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQWSh7Db-_E

Although we always called them cyclones. You turn the horses loose, BTW, because they know best how to fend for themselves in this situation. One of the best tornado sequences in film. Very authentic, DAMHIKT.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> They had a root cellar, but she sheltered in the house , much to her chagrin. Moved the plot of the movie along quite well.


Just so long as your house can't take flight like hers, you should be okay.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just so long as your house can't take flight like hers, you should be okay.


Oh, it probably would, but the basement wouldn't. Usually the debris wrecks things pretty well without it having to pick up the house. But I have seen where they remove the top few inches of road as well. That's a mean one.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, it probably would, but the basement wouldn't. Usually the debris wrecks things pretty well without it having to pick up the house. But I have seen where they remove the top few inches of road as well. That's a mean one.


Sounds as though you've got it planned out.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2021)

My head hurts...

Been trawling through used / vintage jewelry listings for much of the evening. Needless to say, my taste doesn't match much of what's for sale - I really don't like the bright cut floral designs that seems to plague most lockets. My current locket has flowers on it, but that was a gift for my 13th birthday... 

I have found one that I really like, but it's just a smutchin too small. Ones that are the right size, I don't like. But as I've got to live with the aesthetics, I don't mind the slight discrepancy in size.

Gonna sleep on it and let my back brain come up with a decision.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2021)

And speaking of sleep, I'm heading off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Jun 2021)




----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 595988


Did you have to get help to replace the weights?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Haha... not guilty m'lud! I was in the office drawing illustrations for the workshop manuals
> 
> Edit to add: I worked on the lorries, not the vans. The van department was in Luton and I worked in Dunstable.


Aah the old TS3 Commer 'knocker' engine, 3 cylinder 6 piston 2 stroke.


View: https://youtu.be/gqysOBJgnBA


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you have to get help to replace the weights?



Of course not.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2021)

Right I am heading out to do some miles got no idea what route so could be interesting


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My goodness aren’t Austria doing well!


Skiing ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> My head hurts...
> 
> Been trawling through used / vintage jewelry listings for much of the evening. Needless to say, my taste doesn't match much of what's for sale - I really don't like the bright cut floral designs that seems to plague most lockets. My current locket has flowers on it, but that was a gift for my 13th birthday...
> 
> ...


Are there any antique / 2nd hand type shops near you ? Sometimes they have jewelry in them .


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2021)

Good morning. Time to get the bread...


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2021)

I'm up 🍵


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It has just started to drizzle .
Ooh! There were a lot of bikes jumbled up in the middle of the road in the ! Better not mention it ! Just in case !
We tried out that ladder thingy yesterday. I climbed up to wash off the walls above the stairs. Don't think much of the paint we put on to protect the filler . Going to have to re do it today as the paint washed off ! I would have thought it would have cured by now . 
I'm not too keen on the ladder either , bit limiting in its setup. Plus a bit of a squeeze to get by . It has to be central, you can't have it on one side .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2021)

It's a sad state of affairs when you think that our ancestors thousands of years ago could paint the walls of their caves and it has remained there ever since . Yet today we can paint our walls and it will wash off in a matter of weeks !


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Jun 2021)

In the same way that old buildings outlive any of the monstrous glass and metal cack about now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> In the same way that old buildings outlive any of the monstrous glass and metal cack about now.



I've noticed that too. The irony is that the old buildings were generally built by amateurs.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Jun 2021)

Rochester, Canterbury Canterbury as two of many for example. Beautiful stunning buildings built with hammer and chisels, rope, hand drills etc. Now every modern tool to hand with no vision.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Right I am heading out to do some miles got no idea what route so could be interesting



Well 32.8 miles completed and in places a horrible really fine drizzle and windy conditions. 
First cuppa going down well now.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well 32.8 miles completed and in places a horrible really fine drizzle and windy conditions.
> First cuppa going down well now.


Twice as far as me again but I did do a 3 mile Cat 3 climb so I don't feel too guilty!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Twice as far as me again but I did do a 3 mile Cat 3 climb so I don't feel too guilty!



Quite lucky in some respects i am not aware of any real climbs locally anywhere near 3 miles in length


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> In the same way that old buildings outlive any of the monstrous glass and metal cack about now.


Yes! Modern buildings don't seem to last long .
We had a new Magistrates court built some years ago . It doesn't exist anymore! It is now a super market.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Quite lucky in some respects i am not aware of any real climbs locally anywhere near 3 miles in length


Local reservoir up Glen Turret. Bit overcast this morning but still nice.


----------



## pawl (27 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Twice as far as me again but I did do a 3 mile Cat 3 climb so I don't feel too guilty!




Flipping heck I plan my routes to avoid canal bridges Much kudos


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2021)

I've done zero miles. How many times more have they done than me ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2021)

I'm having a coffee while the bath fills.


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2021)

Sandwiches prepared for a picnic and a long, leisurely ride to nowhere along the lesser trodden ways (un)planned.

One of these days I'm going to get one of those wicker basket things for the rear rack and turn one of my roadsters in the ultimate summer picnic machine


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm having a coffee while the bath fills.


Is it that time of the year already?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Is it that time of the year already?


Good spot. It's my birthday next month so I thought I ought to clean myself up.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> Sandwiches prepared for a picnic and a long, leisurely ride to nowhere along the lesser trodden ways (un)planned.
> 
> One of these days I'm going to get one of those wicker basket things for the rear rack and turn one of my roadsters in the ultimate summer picnic machine







Not mine, but I had one like it. From the web.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2021)

Well that's the back lawn cut and some weeding done as well , time to watch the tour


----------



## mybike (27 Jun 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I had a Commer pop top camper 1600cc. You had to bank it into corners I remember. Terrible convoluted gear change which continually got stiff, and clutch was very heavy. Really needed big boots to drive it. Tin worm eventually got it and MOT man said he would give me an MOT this time but never bring it back.



We had a minibus at school, seats down the side, wooden bench down the middle. Wouldn't be legal today.


----------



## mybike (27 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> That long!?





Kempstonian said:


> Was that a typo? Did you type 'mins' when you meant to put 'secs'?



When you're only allowed sweets once a week, it the way you do it.


----------



## carpiste (27 Jun 2021)

Leylands Sherpa van was so, so unstable on corners! Roindabouts had to be taken with great care!


----------



## mybike (27 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Instructions say wait 30 minutes.



I was told 20.

I always do what I'm told


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> I was told 20.
> 
> I always do what I'm told


My booklet says 30, I checked to be certain. Why can't they keep the same time!!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2021)

I've eaten the last two Fig Rolls.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Rochester, Canterbury Canterbury as two of many for example. Beautiful stunning buildings built with hammer and chisels, rope, hand drills etc. Now every modern tool to hand with no vision.



Modern housing estates are the worst here: White boxes with manicured hedges and lawns. I find them so depressing I'll ride around them even if it means a detour.

And people actually put themselves heavily in debt to live there...


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2021)

Mild, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Have been watching the action from Brands on the telly - absolute top notch today, really entertaining. Have also listened to the Grand Prix. That was somewhat less entertaining.

Also made - and mostly eaten - a batch of sausage rolls.

Oh, and I slept on it and did buy the locket in the end. Decision was tipped by a good offer that the seller had dropped in my inbox this morning - I don't think I can go far wrong for 9 squid. Guess that's the advantage of having tastes that aren't fashionable. 

Now for a


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Are there any antique / 2nd hand type shops near you ? Sometimes they have jewelry in them .



There are. Alas the antique shops are at the higher end of the spectrum and therefore out of my budget. The charity shops are fully aware that this is a touristy area and charge way over the odds for cheap tat.

Current price for silver is 61p per gram. The locket I bought is worth roughly £3.50 in terms of silver content, the rest is just aesthetics.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> We had a minibus at school, seats down the side, wooden bench down the middle. Wouldn't be legal today.


That would be the old 3 speed gearbox Bedford minibus probably. 
One of my employees who was Polish bought an ex police one and was allowed to use our extensive workshop after work to put in a recon engine and do some welding and fettling including fabricating a full roof size rack.
He got leave of absence in addition to his holidays and drove the thing to Poland and back with his extended family who filled all the seats with luggage on the roof.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jun 2021)

carpiste said:


> Leylands Sherpa van was so, so unstable on corners! Roindabouts had to be taken with great care!


I had one of these as a Highwayman motorhome. Aerodynamics of a brick and the 1800 MG engine.


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2021)

Not a bad place to eat one's corned beef and pickle sandwich.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Jun 2021)

I have just made and eaten an enormous salad and it is absolutely persistently pouring down outside. I don't think either are connected though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I have just made and eaten an enormous salad and it is absolutely persistently pouring down outside. I don't think either are connected though.



I just ate some chocolate and it's clear and dry out side, so you could try that. After all, it's a win-win situation: you have a learning experience and either way you get to eat chocolate.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Jun 2021)

I will get right on the chocolate bit as I have some in the cupboard, the weather is a bit more of a tricky fix.


----------



## DCLane (27 Jun 2021)

Been at the Junior CiCLE Classic today in Melton Mowbray.

Ready for the roll-out, son no. 2 at the front





Then he over-cooked it at 30mph on a gravel downhill corner, going face-first into a thorn bush and out.






Bike's OK-ish and his spare BeOne was lent out, coming 3rd.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I will get right on the chocolate bit as I have some in the cupboard, the weather is a bit more of a tricky fix.



Update: we now have thunder and rain.

Still worth a try with the chocolate though, you never know...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> Been at the Junior CiCLE Classic today in Melton Mowbray.
> 
> Ready for the roll-out, son no. 2 at the front
> 
> ...



Ouch. At least he's moving about and mostly okay though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2021)

Well, I fully expected the Czechs to be checking out round about now....


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> <snip>
> Also made - *and mostly eaten* - a batch of sausage rolls.
> <snip>


Which means you have some left  Any chance you could trebuchet the remainder south east a bit - you will probably need to fit a stronger flinger bit to account for the rather stiff headwind.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jun 2021)

It looks like it could be a bit damp for the ride home from work tonight.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It looks like it could be a bit damp for the ride home from work tonight.


Nah, just sweaty.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Nah, just sweaty.


Can't post the image from the work's PC, but the radar definitely shows wet, not sweaty


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2021)

I really enjoyed a very leisurely sixty miles today in glorious sunshine and untrafficked roads on my Soviet three speeder.

My right hand pedal has started to make the noises of a mechanical device in pain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2021)

Tomorrow is going to be stupidly hot then absolutely kersplüschen it down from about 21:00, while Thor is going to have a party over our village.

That's a rather loose translation but it gives you an idea. I just hope the heavy stuff sticks to the schedule so I can get home unscathed.

In other news, I appear to have left my bike lock in the Xtracycle, which is about 300k away now.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tomorrow is going to be stupidly hot then absolutely kersplüschen it down from about 21:00, while Thor is going to have a party over our village.
> 
> That's a rather loose translation but it gives you an idea. I just hope the heavy stuff sticks to the schedule so I can get home unscathed.
> 
> In other news, I appear to have left my bike lock in the Xtracycle, *which is about 300k away now.*


It's making a break for freedom, by itself.


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2021)

I think my pedal might be worn out and FUBAR. It's only 38 years old. Nothing lasts these days


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I think my pedal might be worn out and FUBAR. It's only 38 years old. Nothing lasts these days
> View attachment 596127


Cheap Russian engineering?


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Cheap Russian engineering?


More likely the high power I produce when sprinting up hills...


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> More likely the high power I produce when sprinting up hills...


I'd be checking the other one as well in that case.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Which means you have some left  Any chance you could trebuchet the remainder south east a bit - you will probably need to fit a stronger flinger bit to account for the rather stiff headwind.



If you don't mind them being a bit lumpy and misshapen...  They taste alright though.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2021)

DCLane said:


> Been at the Junior CiCLE Classic today in Melton Mowbray.
> 
> Ready for the roll-out, son no. 2 at the front
> 
> ...



In a hurry to get to the pork pie shop before it closed, was he? 

Just make sure you get all the thorn tips out of him though. They have a habit of staying behind after one's been turned into one half of a strip of velcro. DAMHIKT...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> If you don't mind them being a bit lumpy and misshapen...  They taste alright though.


Ah, squashage rolls!


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ah, squashage rolls!



Yeah, that's about right...


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2021)

I've spent the evening browsing pedals on eBay.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I've spent the evening browsing pedals on eBay.


Any joy? Did you find one?


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Any joy? Did you find one?


I might order a set from China


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I might order a set from China


Chinese pedals on a Russian bike in Ireland.


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Chinese pedals on a Russian bike in Ireland.


I embrace the global economy


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I think my pedal might be worn out and FUBAR. It's only 38 years old. Nothing lasts these days
> View attachment 596127


Pack it with grease and duck tape it. Should be good for another few years 👍


----------



## DCLane (27 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I've spent the evening browsing pedals on eBay.



I bought a set via eBay of these - £30 - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284289509109

They're OK. Not Ultegra level but probably 105 equivalent. They're on my son's grasstrack bike.


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I think my pedal might be worn out and FUBAR. It's only 38 years old. Nothing lasts these days
> View attachment 596127



I recon thats knackered.


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2021)

I think it's time I hit the sack.

I hope my butler has my bed neatly made and my pyjamas nicely pressed.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Jun 2021)

It's been troubling me. Why are thermostatic shower valves so bonkers expensive? Actually, why does any sane person need a thermostatic one anyway? If it gets too hot or too cold, just get out of the way. You don't have to be a genius or an athlete.

EDIT: Maybe it's something to do with Alfred Hitchcock's 1960 film Psycho. Step into a shower cubicle and some hideous, unpleasant fate awaits you.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2021)

Time for a  and a smackerel of something...


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jun 2021)

Just having a ham and crisp butty. Crunchy munchy mungo


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> If you don't mind them being a bit lumpy and misshapen...  They taste alright though.


Lumpy & misshapen could describe me as well as the sausage rolls  Fire away with the trebuchet, but add a bit of elevation to clear the rain band so that the pastry doesn't get soggy!


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I think it's time I hit the sack.
> 
> I hope my butler has my bed neatly made and my pyjamas nicely pressed.


Yes, I'll be off to the land of nod once cook has my breakfast kipper order in for 9.15am sharp.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I think it's time I hit the sack.
> 
> I hope my butler has my bed neatly made and my pyjamas nicely pressed.


You've not got to the Land of Nod yet!


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Lumpy & misshapen could describe me as well as the sausage rolls  Fire away with the trebuchet, but add a bit of elevation to clear the rain band so that the pastry doesn't get soggy!



I'll wrap them in greaseproof paper and tin foil.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2021)

Anyways, I'm calling it a night. Need to remove the cats from the bed first, though...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Jun 2021)

The weather here in HK is so bad that the schools are shut, shops are shut and public transport is not running. 

A massive storm and how much more water can fall out of the sky?


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jun 2021)

I've got a right soggy left arm, Kizzy decided I needed a wash so has been licking me for ages along with the odd 'nibble' too.............she is a pest


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jun 2021)

Breakfast has been consumed.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2021)

Raining well here
Another nice easy start to the day


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2021)

First commute of the week completed, I had a very slight tailwind, so it took almost exactly 40 min door to door.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> First commute of the week completed, I had a very slight tailwind, so it took almost exactly 40 min door to door.



I miss my commutes in some respect 
First cuppa drank


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I miss my commutes in some respect
> First cuppa drank



I was a bit daunted by this one as I've just changed from about 8k a day to 30k a day but so far (week 4) I've found my legs have got used to the idea.

Winter may be a challenge; there are trains but bike carriage is extra until 09:00. A lot depends on how well bike lanes are cleared.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2021)

☔


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Jun 2021)

Dead calm sea with a fine mist this morning, very warm but grey.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've eaten the last two Fig Rolls.


What! In the world ?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Modern housing estates are the worst here: White boxes with manicured hedges and lawns. I find them so depressing I'll ride around them even if it means a detour.
> 
> And people actually put themselves heavily in debt to live there...


Stepford ?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2021)

Morning.
Grey and damp here . It's not raining at the moment, but it is likely to at some point .
I see that it is Pok pok season! It will be wall to wall Pok, Pok and grunts for the next few weeks on the Beeb.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2021)

Tomorrow, my grandson and I are taking the Weather Loach (_Misgurnus anguillicaudatus) _to the local aquarium to be re-homed due to his growing size and general thugishness.. 
If I start attempting to net it now, I might just be able to catch it by 15.00 tomorrow 😂 











This is 'Wiggle', so named by the grandkids 😊


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mild, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Have been watching the action from Brands on the telly - absolute top notch today, really entertaining. Have also listened to the Grand Prix. That was somewhat less entertaining.
> 
> ...


It wasn't much better visually! One person got into the lead and stayed there! How you make that sound interesting on the radio I don't know? 
Might be the same thing next week unless something changes .


----------



## pawl (28 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Grey and damp here . It's not raining at the moment, but it is likely to at some point .
> I see that it is Pok pok season! It will be wall to wall Pok, Pok and grunts for the next few weeks on the Beeb.




Never mind I see Love ❤️ Island is returning to ITV Hells teeth


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Jun 2021)

Watching the TDF, stage 3. First time I’ve watched the TDF for over a decade as I gave up due to drug cheats.

Problem is, I’ve no idea who the riders are.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> The weather here in HK is so bad that the schools are shut, shops are shut and public transport is not running.
> 
> A massive storm and how much more water can fall out of the sky?


Parts of my city had more than 10 inches of rain, odd for Midwestern America.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2021)

Food shopping just delivered ok 
Still damp underfoot.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Jun 2021)

Climate change is doing it's thing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2021)

I shovelled so much pasta down my throat last night that I woke up in the middle of the night thinking I was going to be sick. The trouble was that I'd not quite made enough for 2 dinners so, obviously, I had to eat it all.

I wasn't sick and I'm now hungry again.


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2021)

I seem to have a touch of hay fever or something this morning. Attishoooo!!!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Never mind I see Love ❤ Island is returning to ITV Hells teeth


With social distancing I hope ?


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Jun 2021)

I think I would rather be thrown down a flight of stairs than have to watch.


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Never mind I see Love ❤ Island is returning to ITV Hells teeth


I don't have a TV set


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Jun 2021)

I do, now, but only connected to a DVD player.


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Climate change is doing it's thing.



Certainly here in HK. For a few weeks it was about 35-36c, temps that we would normally only get in August rather than early June, since last week it's rained almost non-stop but the temp has dropped.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> The weather here in HK is so bad that the schools are shut, shops are shut and public transport is not running.
> 
> A massive storm and how much more water can fall out of the sky?


Yes remember summers like that HK (and a few typhoons)


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yes remember summers like that HK (and a few typhoons)



They're predicting up to 6 this year. 

Wether they hit us directly is another question.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2021)

Mild, grey and murky here chez Casa Reynard.

It rained a lot overnight, and everything is distinctly squelchy. I spent the morning de-slugging the garden (I stab holes though the little bastards) and adding more support to my tomato plants. That's where I found a few more slugs, so they are now ex-slugs.

It is almost time for lunch.

Am thinking about some bike time this afternoon, but my get-up-and-go has gotten up and buggered off.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2021)

raleighnut said:


> I've got a right soggy left arm, Kizzy decided I needed a wash so has been licking me for ages along with the odd 'nibble' too.............she is a pest



Ah, yes. I have one of those, too.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It wasn't much better visually! One person got into the lead and stayed there! How you make that sound interesting on the radio I don't know?
> Might be the same thing next week unless something changes .



Well, Jack Nicholls is like a toned down version of Muddy Talker, so he's entertaining regardless of what's actually going on.  Jolyon Palmer is a much better commentator than his dad, and they you've also got Jennie Gow and Andrew Benson.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jun 2021)

Overcast, warm, and light winds. Just been for a off road ride, no clicks from the left pedal, whooo. Silence ! Less folks out today, they obviously are only solar powered.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tomorrow is going to be stupidly hot then absolutely kersplüschen it down from about 21:00, while Thor is going to have a party over our village.
> 
> That's a rather loose translation but it gives you an idea. I just hope the heavy stuff sticks to the schedule so I can get home unscathed.
> 
> In other news, I appear to have left my bike lock in the Xtracycle, which is about 300k away now.



Stupidly hot at the moment, skies blue, clouds absent, about to get my clobber together and leave.

Emergency replacement lock bought from DIY big box store which happens to be across the road from work.

As an added bonus the store has flags so I always know which way the wind is blowing and they're pointing south, which is the direction I need to go.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jun 2021)

Looks gloomy out there, undecided on a short utility ride now, but completely decided on a cheese and pickled onion sandwich with a cup of tea


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2021)

Lunch negotiated - a bit of a bitsas, but tasty nonetheless. Had thought of some bike time this afternoon, but it's raining again.

Hey ho, sitting and watching the cycling it is, then...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2021)

Oh, and this is the locket I ended up buying.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Stupidly hot at the moment, skies blue, clouds absent, about to get my clobber together and leave.
> 
> Emergency replacement lock bought from DIY big box store which happens to be across the road from work.
> 
> As an added bonus the store has flags so I always know which way the wind is blowing and they're pointing south, which is the direction I need to go.



All worked out so far. I'm getting some water down me, then it's time to zip to Lidl and back before the heavens open...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2021)

Well, that was an OMG OG!


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2021)

The blackbird that lives in a silver birch tree at the bottom of my garden is singing its little head off!


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2021)

My phone is 9% charged and complaining about it.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, that was an OMG OG!


What was


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, that was an OMG OG!


It's up there, and beats the goalie own goal in that other game.*
*Edit - Dubravka for Slovakia.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> All worked out so far. I'm getting some water down me, then it's time to zip to Lidl and back before the heavens open...



Made it. Sky has gone dark grey and thunder is starting now...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, that was an OMG OG!



Yup. A howler of epic proportions. 

You know, the kind that they used to show in the titles of "They Think It's All Over"


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2021)

Ahhhhh.. Football..


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ahhhhh.. Football..



Apparently there's some kind of tournament going on at the moment.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Apparently there's some kind of tournament going on at the moment.


So I believe..
Apparently, there is an 'important' match tomorrow afternoon.. Some sort of grudge match, so I hear.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2021)

And there's a lot of chaps cycling around France, too!


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> So I believe..
> Apparently, there is an 'important' match tomorrow afternoon.. Some sort of grudge match, so I hear.



As long as Basil Fawlty doesn't turn up, I think we'll be fine...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Jun 2021)

Went to Carlisle today - it's a bit of a dump.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Went to Carlisle today - it's a bit of a dump.


I stayed there one night.. Not a bad castle thingie, though 👍


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2021)

I was struggling trying to sort out my electricity account now that I no longer live in my last flat and temporarily live at my parents while I wait to move into my new one but finally got sorted.

Turns out their online portal only works properly on Internet Explorer and I had been trying to use Opera and MS Edge.

Internet Explorer, how quaint. Hadn't used it in a very long time....the 1990s are calling


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jun 2021)

We have thunder and lightening …...very very frightening


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Jun 2021)

Mama Mia, mama Mia.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2021)

Whoooo, talk about a ding dong game...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2021)

Oh yes, I can do the Fandango...


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I was struggling trying to sort out my electricity account now that I no longer live in my last flat and temporarily live at my parents while I wait to move into my new one but finally got sorted.
> 
> Turns out their online portal only works properly on Internet Explorer and I had been trying to use Opera and MS Edge.
> 
> Internet Explorer, how quaint. Hadn't used it in a very long time....the 1990s are calling


Maybe try Netscape next time... 👍


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Maybe try Netscape next time... 👍



On a UNIX box...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> So I believe..
> Apparently, there is an 'important' match tomorrow afternoon.. Some sort of grudge match, so I hear.



Sounds like a good time to go cycling...


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2021)

I've just ordered some pedals from China.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2021)

Hopp Schwyz! (I'm not convinced that this will be for long but Switzerland have taken the lead.)


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I've just ordered some pedals from China.


Getting them delivered or are you going to fetch them? (It might be quicker)


----------



## carpiste (28 Jun 2021)

Talking about delivery......


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Getting them delivered or are you going to fetch them? (It might be quicker)



I'm leaving now


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2021)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Yann Sommer!!!

Chapeau that man!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2021)

CHapeau!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2021)

Yah beauty! ⚽


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yah beauty! ⚽


Calm down, it's only a game.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2021)

I think I need a  after that.

That's been two absolutely *BANGING* games of footy today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Calm down, it's only a game.


If you had the misfortune to be half Swiss, you'd know that they never win matches like that. So, it's not a game, it's a miracle.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Jun 2021)

Sky get it wrong again. They showed a picture of the save and commented that the goalie dived to his right and stuck out his right arm to make the save. The pic clearly shows him saving with his LEFT hand. Sloppy Sky.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Sky get it wrong again. They showed a picture of the save and commented that the goalie dived to his right and stuck out his right arm to make the save. The pic clearly shows him saving with his LEFT hand. Sloppy Sky.


Which direction did he dive, left or right?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you had the misfortune to be half Swiss, you'd know that they never win matches like that. So, it's not a game, it's a miracle.


Yorkshire born 'n bred, buttered I'm Ireland.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Yorkshire born 'n bred, buttered I'm Ireland.


Yorkshire born 'n crossbred, me. Irish, Welsh and Swiss.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yorkshire born 'n crossbred, me. Irish, Welsh and Swiss.



Equally a bit of a crossbreed... Cockney born, Gooner bred... But a mixture of Belgian, German and Polish.

Suspect there may also be some Ashkenazi Jewish lurking in the German side of things.


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2021)

The Sandman has come to visit me and it's time for me to go to bed and lay down my weary head upon the pillow.😴


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> The Sandman has come to visit me and it's time for me to go to bed and lay down my weary head upon the pillow.😴


To sleep, perchance to dream...


And no coming back on in three hours time!


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Which direction did he dive, left or right?


To his right - and saved with his left hand


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> To his right - and saved with his left hand


They got the direction of travel correct at least.


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Equally a bit of a crossbreed... Cockney born, Gooner bred... But a mixture of Belgian, German and Polish.
> 
> Suspect there may also be some Ashkenazi Jewish lurking in the German side of things.



I am a mixture of Russian and German, with some English. Further back there is some Turkish in the mix, then Persian.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> They got the direction of travel correct at least.


Yeah. Better than nothing I suppose.

They seem to have realised their mistake and removed the picture now. Either that or they have hidden it somewhere. I can't find it anyhow.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Jun 2021)

There is a lovely pic of Lloris diving to his right AND saving with his right hand during the game though!


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2021)

Speicher said:


> I am a mixture of Russian and German, with some English. Further back there is some Turkish in the mix, then Persian.


Born in the West Riding, able to trace back to the North Riding and the East Riding. Via Lancashire, Chester, North Wales, Counties Dublin, Limerick, Clare and Mayo.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> There is a lovely pic of Lloris diving to his right AND saving with his right hand during the game though!


Which arm did you "see" being used?


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Jun 2021)

Morning all!

I'm off for a shower. See you in 10.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Which arm did you "see" being used?


His right hand. The ball was low down though but the penalty was above the goalkeeper.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Jun 2021)




----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Sky get it wrong again. They showed a picture of the save and commented that the goalie dived to his right and stuck out his right arm to make the save. The pic clearly shows him saving with his LEFT hand. Sloppy Sky.


This that save?


Kempstonian said:


>


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2021)

I have spent a very entertaining evening perusing the bling section on the Bay of E.

Have come to the conclusion that if I want to spend more than a few quid on some sparklies, I'd much rather stick to a proper jewellers or, even better, a pawn shop. Some of the listings have me coming over all Yorkshire. 

Anyways, I've spotted another locket that I quite like - it's in an auction though. Might stick in a cheeky bid just before it closes.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2021)

Right, bed time for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jun 2021)

Morning all.

Crisis: I have run out of green tea!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2021)

I can understand why Phoebe sang about " smelly cat" 
Grey but dry outside


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2021)

First cuppa going down well
Cat has been fed , source of his smell has been emptied 
Let's hope for a better day


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2021)

A nice cool ride this morning, but it's warming up now.

I thought this bike may be a bit unstable compared to my others, because I hadn't used drops before, but sometimes it feels I have to force it to lean into sharp curves.

Yesterdays promised storm was a bit of a damp squib; a bit of moderately heavy rain and some thunder in the distance.

In other news, I appear to have got some paint on my laptop.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Crisis: I have run out of green tea!


You could always boil some nettles.. 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2021)

Busy day, today. I'll have to get up in a minute or 20.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sounds like a good time to go cycling...


Not in France! The roads seem to be full of them !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2021)

Ulrika Johnson has a nice wheelbarrow!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2021)

Morning all. I very bravely put shorts on this mornings but then I chickened out and put socks on as well. 

I've got lots of tea but it's all black.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2021)

Birds have been fed


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Jun 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Crisis: I have run out of green tea!




View: https://media.giphy.com/media/HUkOv6BNWc1HO/giphy.gif


----------



## mybike (29 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and this is the locket I ended up buying.
> 
> View attachment 596208


 Was into silver salt spoons for a while, then they suddenly leapt up in price.


----------



## mybike (29 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I was struggling trying to sort out my electricity account now that I no longer live in my last flat and temporarily live at my parents while I wait to move into my new one but finally got sorted.
> 
> Turns out their online portal only works properly on Internet Explorer and I had been trying to use Opera and MS Edge.
> 
> Internet Explorer, how quaint. Hadn't used it in a very long time....the 1990s are calling



decidedly insecure.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2021)

My wife discovered why our paint roller just sucked up the paint . Apparently it was an ultra plush one . She bought an ordinary fluffy one .
Perhaps that might be better at letting the paint go where it should .


----------



## fossyant (29 Jun 2021)

Lovely morning here. Much needed rain late evening last night. I'll still need to go out watering the plants later. The auto watering system has been doing sterling work in the greenhouse. Just added an additional sprayer to the far end as some plants weren't getting much water.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Jun 2021)

Damp and very overcast here, more like a November than June


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2021)

Just harvested enough rhubarb for a crumble  and enough shoots for another one at the weekend hopefully .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just harvested enough rhubarb for a crumble  and enough shoots for another one at the weekend hopefully .


I'll bring custard.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jun 2021)

I've just eaten a banana.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll bring custard.


Better be quick


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jun 2021)

all 3 cats are in after their sunrise romp. yesterday 1 stayed out & I didn't work-from-home to wait for him. Daughter's new summer schedule has her home noon-ish & he was on the patio waiting in the shade. interesting that this morning, one of his siblings stayed with him. wonder if it was as-if to indicate, "look buddy, you stressed us out yesterday. all you have to do is come in when called, ok?"


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just harvested enough rhubarb for a crumble  and enough shoots for another one at the weekend hopefully .


show us when you make it?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Maybe try Netscape next time... 👍


No thanks, America On-Line for mine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Equally a bit of a crossbreed... Cockney born, Gooner bred... But a mixture of Belgian, German and Polish.
> 
> Suspect there may also be some Ashkenazi Jewish lurking in the German side of things.


Sounds very American. Irish,(by way of Normandy and Vikings) Bavarian (from the Rhineland Palatinate, so very close to Switzerland and France), Dutch, Welsh and English, with a smattering of Scots and Native American thrown in, so I'm told. May also have some Ashkenazi Jewish in the Bavarian side of things. But Anglo-Irish was the dominant culture in the household.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> show us when you make it?


All ready for sampling


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2021)

I've just cleaned the screen on my tablet.

Can you see me better now ?


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jun 2021)

👍


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2021)

Part of my ancestry can be traced back to Saxon Malmesbury and another part to Cornwall.

I'm half Tabby as well .


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I've just eaten a banana.



Careful now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yesterdays promised storm was a bit of a damp squib; a bit of moderately heavy rain and some thunder in the distance.



Okay, the storm finally arrived.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Part of my ancestry can be traced back to *Saxon Malmesbury* and another part to Cornwall.



These European migrants coming here, takin' our jobs...


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2021)

Grey and mild here chez Casa Reynard, with just a tickle of a breeze.

My green wheelie bin hasn't been emptied yet. The truck always runs late at this time of year.

Did some gentle puttering around in the kitchen this morning. I plan on cutting some grass this afternoon - IF if doesn't rain.

And then there's the small matter of a football match at teatime.

But more importantly, it's almost time for lunch.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jun 2021)

Cracking the flags out. The bike is still quiet - no clicks, but in desperate need of a clean after 4 outings in the dust without a wash.

I am, however, full of nettle stings down my right forearm once again. I must be getting resistance by now ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2021)

£47,000 is a bit too much for a Ford Escort MK3 even if it is a 1.6 Ghia.

They'll be lucky if the boot floor is still there !


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> Was into silver salt spoons for a while, then they suddenly leapt up in price.



Fashions in collecting come and go, don't they? With silver at 60-ish pence a gramme, you do have to be realistic.

Guess I'm lucky because my tastes aren't conventional - whether that's motor racing memorabilia or jewellery. Although in this case, I just wanted something to wear every day.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> £47,000 is a bit too much for a Ford Escort MK3 even if it is a 1.6 Ghia.
> 
> They'll be lucky if the boot floor is still there !





It's the same with motor racing memorabilia and anything connected to a certain Brazilian who is very definitely Persona Non Grata in this household...


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2021)

They had a lot of rain in Chard Somerset yesterday !


----------



## fossyant (29 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> £47,000 is a bit too much for a Ford Escort MK3 even if it is a 1.6 Ghia.
> 
> They'll be lucky if the boot floor is still there !



I used to have one of them, great car. Ow much ?


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, the storm finally arrived.



I sent one from here. We've had enough of them.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2021)

Nice lunchtime walk around the block followed by some rhubarb crumble


----------



## carpiste (29 Jun 2021)

Fence painting this morning with Mrs C. Stopped for some ministrone soup and a cuppa.🥣🍵


----------



## DCLane (29 Jun 2021)

Exam board this morning, followed by a short ride.

The highlight of the day's been my son getting a nice 'thank you' from Velo UK for loaning his bike out on Sunday's CiCLE Classic.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2021)

If you are watching the TdF. The way in which the Peloton riders are massed together is the same way that the workers of the main employer in my town left the factory at lunch time back in the 60's. Obviously the workers weren't wearing lycra in those days! 
They would stop the traffic in the same way though .


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> If you are watching the TdF. The way in which the Peloton riders are massed together is the same way that the workers of the main employer in my town left the factory at lunch time back in the 60's. Obviously the workers weren't wearing lycra in those days!
> They would stop the traffic in the same way though .



In those days there was very little motorized traffic 
to stop.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2021)

A nice luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, some rilletes de porc, a good lump of squishy Chaource cheese, a banana, a nectarine, some cherries and two 

Just letting that tamp down, and then I'm taking the mower for a perambulation around the garden.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I sent one from here. We've had enough of them.



Share and share alike, I guess... 

Although I'm not sure @Andy in Germany would agree...


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jun 2021)

Apparently there is a football match on the telly later.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> All ready for sampling


thank you, what will you have?


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just cleaned the screen on my tablet.
> Can you see me better now ?


yes, but I can't hear you anymore!


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jun 2021)

Pardon.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> TdF


thanks for the heads up! I do like to watch some of it! (we're gonna miss Shark Week due to vacation this year)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (29 Jun 2021)

The house next door is having its exterior painted.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Apparently there is a football match on the telly later.


Yes, I heard. 
Apparently, they've taken Crossroads off so people can watch it!


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2021)

Grass cut.

Now sat with a  and some chocolate biskits.

And the footy on the telly.


----------



## Kempstonian (29 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> This that save?


No, this is one they got right! Lloris making a similar save (but with his other hand).

Try to keep up mate!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Fashions in collecting come and go, don't they? With silver at 60-ish pence a gramme, you do have to be realistic.
> 
> Guess I'm lucky because my tastes aren't conventional - whether that's motor racing memorabilia or jewellery. Although in this case, I just wanted something to wear every day.


I've got a replica Bronze Age torc which I made at Devises Museum years ago . They sometimes ran Saturday courses. I've also got a bronze axe and dagger. I haven't finished the dagger.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jun 2021)

Crossroads can't still be on the telly surely! How's Benny?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I sent one from here. We've had enough of them.



Oh, it was you was it? I thought @classic33 was up to his old tricks.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2021)

Storm had stopped by the time I got back but judging by the river level the hills have been getting _much _worse.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2021)

https://www.cyclechat.net/media/bronze-age-axe-replica-bush-barrow.8782/

Here is my axe.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, it was you was it? I thought @classic33 was up to his old tricks.


Dry, with clear blue skies here.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/media/bronze-age-axe-replica-bush-barrow.8782/
> 
> Here is my axe.



Shiny!


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2021)

Half time in the footy.

Time for a pee break.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/media/bronze-age-axe-replica-bush-barrow.8782/
> 
> Here is my axe.



You've done a really beautiful job of buffing that.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You've done a really beautiful job of buffing that.


Can it be used though.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes, I heard.
> Apparently, they've taken Crossroads off so people can watch it!



I've still got Bennies hat if he wants it back.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2021)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2021)

It's a good job we were playing little Germany today.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jun 2021)

new flip flops are a bit of a chore to get on. after my lunchtime run, at the gym, before the shower, I slammed my big toe into a locker trying to get the thing on in a hurry. quite a bloody scene. I stopped the bleeding & wrapped it. dam feet, wish I was a fish


----------



## pawl (29 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/media/bronze-age-axe-replica-bush-barrow.8782/
> 
> Here is my axe.




Very polite I would have said chopper


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2021)

Tonight's match is being refereed by liquorice allsorts. This is going to distract me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2021)

A colleagues bike at work today:


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jun 2021)

It's raining again, did we win the war again?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A colleagues bike at work today:
> 
> View attachment 596499


You bent double when riding that.


----------



## carpiste (29 Jun 2021)

It`s a strange looking bike. Looks to me like it`s missing an engine, petrol tank and a whole lot of chrome


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> It's raining again, did we win the war again?



Apparently.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You bent double when riding that.



I was allowed to ride it; it's like riding a chopper.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Careful now.


What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2021)

carpiste said:


> It`s a strange looking bike. Looks to me like it`s missing an engine, petrol tank and a whole lot of chrome



The owner is quite a character and he reckons he can get quite a speed up on it: he cycles the same route as me but claims to do it in half the time. I'm not convinced.
It helps that we live in an extremely flat region, so hills aren't an issue.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The owner is quite a character and he reckons he can get quite a speed up on it: he cycles the same route as me but claims to do it in half the time. I'm not convinced.
> It helps that we live in an extremely flat region, so hills aren't an issue.



There is one way to sort this out, you know...


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2021)

Sausages, chips and salad for supper tonight.

And there's enough sausages left over for several sausage sandwiches


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Jun 2021)

Morning all!

*yawn*

*staggers to kitchen to put the kettle on*


----------



## carpiste (29 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was allowed to ride it; it's like riding a chopper.


Oooo Err Mrs


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Morning all!
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> *staggers to kitchen to put the kettle on*


Did it fit you?


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2021)

I'm ready for bed now


----------



## classic33 (29 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm ready for bed now
> View attachment 596519


You're older than I expected.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2021)

I think I'm going to call it a night as well. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (30 Jun 2021)

I see Ingerlund won WW2 again last night.

That's nice.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I see Ingerlund won WW2 again last night.
> 
> That's nice.


It's 66 in 21.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2021)

rockyroller said:


> thanks for the heads up! I do like to watch some of it! (we're gonna miss Shark Week due to vacation this year)


Don't think I've ever seen Shark Week.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jun 2021)

After two days of headache-inducing tasks, I think today calls for a ride to clear my head. If not, it may explode. At least, that’s how it feels. You never know, it may help me come up with a solution 🤔

Plus I don’t have to be back for the school run… A longer ride, perhaps


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2021)

Morning y'all
Another slipped out morning 
Didn't wake up in time for a ride


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

Tailwind this morning on the way into work. The temperatures are down to 15°c and it was overcast so all the kids are going to school on the bus.

Last time this happened I had a headwind + rain on the way back. We shall see what happens this time around.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> There is one way to sort this out, you know...



Nick his bike and ride it home?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2021)

First cuppa drank 
Cat has been fed 
Workstation set up and ready for the day ahead


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa drank
> Cat has been fed
> Workstation set up and ready for the day ahead



That's almost a Haiku.

Possibly makes a bit too much sense though.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's almost a Haiku.
> 
> Possibly makes a bit too much sense though.



Just had to google what Haiku meant


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2021)

♻ Bin day today


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2021)

Morning .
We've been Netless! There isn't much you can do about it ! Wave your arms around , jump up and down, stamp your feet, but they don't work.
We unplugged our box thingy and put it back in. That didn't work ,but after receiving a phone call from my daughter it is now back on.
Must have been a blockage In the wires !


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> We've been Netless! There isn't much you can do about it ! Wave your arms around , jump up and down, stamp your feet, but they don't work.
> We unplugged our box thingy and put it back in. That didn't work ,but after receiving a phone call from my daughter it is now back on.
> Must have been a blockage In the wires !


Sometimes, if you unplug it and blow down the cable can clear it.. 
Doesn't always work, though 👍

HTH


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2021)

The local council were busy yesterday ruining another local road with badly applied chip seal.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jun 2021)

Grey and overcast by the seaside this morning.


----------



## pawl (30 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> The local council were busy yesterday ruining another local road with badly applied chip seal.




They get a getting a payment from the companies selling gravel bikes and big fat tyres.


----------



## pawl (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A colleagues bike at work today:
> 
> View attachment 596499



Its a tandem build gone wrong


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A colleagues bike at work today:
> 
> View attachment 596499


Why make life difficult when with just a little more effort you could make it completely impossible


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2021)

pawl said:


> Its a tandem build gone wrong


If Schwinn had fancied the idea of a bike version of the stretch limo, I reckon it would look much like that.


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2021)

I've got an information email from my car insurance company explaining what all the lights on my car dashboard means....

I only have the battery and oil pressure lights. My car is way too old for all the other things likes ABS and tyre pressure


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2021)

That made me jump! 
I was quietly reading all of your posts when I suddenly heard a cash register noise on my wife's phone twice ! It was 2 bids on something that I've got on the bay. 
It will help pay for some things that I've bought .
Well it keeps the economy going !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A colleagues bike at work today:
> 
> View attachment 596499


That looks a bit like a tandem with a few essential bits missing .


----------



## postman (30 Jun 2021)

Mundane news,Postman and Mrs Postman are celebrating 31 years of married life.That's all folks.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Shiny!


It is interesting.
It is a copy of one that was found in a barrow. The axe along with other artefacts are in Devises Museum. The dagger that was in the barrow has a very smooth surface which suggests that it was highly polished when it was placed in there . What is also interesting is that there are lines of fine pin prick dots on the blade. How they made those rows of tiny dots is beyond me !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2021)

dave r said:


> In those days there was very little motorized traffic
> to stop.


They managed to stop whatever traffic there was by their sheer mass!


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2021)

Morning.
It was lovely and sunny first thing this morning, but it has since clouded over .


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Mundane news,Postman and Mrs Postman are celebrating 31 years of married life.That's all folks.


Congratulations.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2021)

I'm currently trying M&S' Italian Blend coffee. It's rather good. 

It hasn't helped me decide whether that should be written M&S' or M&S's.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Mundane news,Postman and Mrs Postman are celebrating 31 years of married life.That's all folks.


Congratulations, though I think you should get time off for good behaviour.....


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Nick his bike and ride it home?


Leave him yours?


----------



## carpiste (30 Jun 2021)

My hayfever was really bad this morning. Even after a shower my nose, eyes were streaming but I had to go out in the car for a health check with the local practice nurse. Unusually I put my face mask on during the drive and within 3 or 4 minutes I could breath again and the eyes, nose were normal! Who would have known a face mask helps with hayfever!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Jun 2021)

I feel a new project brewing, progress is slow but oh so very beautiful to behold




















No idea as yet about the frame .....French for sure , perhaps aluminium but preferably steel.
Any suggestions ?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Mundane news,Postman and Mrs Postman are celebrating 31 years of married life.That's all folks.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiy1llB-ow

Or

View: https://m.facebook.com/richiekavanaghmusician/videos/611178396340638/


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Mundane news,Postman and Mrs Postman are celebrating 31 years of married life.That's all folks.


Congratulations! Jolly good show!


I'm beating you by 1 year 😘


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2021)

32 years January.
No complaints.
At least, from my side of it.....


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jun 2021)

The person that wrote my car off will be coming to my door between 1pm – 3pm he's a Hermes driver, now were did I put my baseball bat


----------



## mybike (30 Jun 2021)

carpiste said:


> Fence painting this morning with Mrs C. Stopped for some ministrone soup and a cuppa.🥣🍵



Why did I read that as face painting?


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The person that wrote my car off will be coming to my door between 1pm – 3pm he's a Hermes driver, now were did I put my baseball bat


He's coming to my door between 12.00 & 14.00 today, too! 🤯


----------



## cookiemonster (30 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The person that wrote my car off will be coming to my door between 1pm – 3pm he's a Hermes driver, now were did I put my baseball bat




View: https://media.giphy.com/media/TBOvwBGkQShnq/giphy.gif


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2021)

44 years here.

I haven't heard a word against me !

I am a bit deaf though !


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Mundane news,Postman and Mrs Postman are celebrating 31 years of married life.That's all folks.



Congratulations to you both...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Leave him yours?



That's the flaw in the plan...


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's the flaw in the plan...


Only a slight one, if you haven't got a bike lock.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View: https://media.giphy.com/media/TBOvwBGkQShnq/giphy.gif



What did you post!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're older than I expected.



A worrying comment from the man with the scythe.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Why make life difficult when with just a little more effort you could make it completely impossible



It's actually quite nice to ride.


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2021)

Time for a hugely exciting telephone meeting😴


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2021)

Grey, murky and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

Other than the usual morning slug hunting, outdoor activities have been curtailed. So I have been writing and doing some paperwork.

It is almost lunchtime.

After lunch, I will watch some cycling and I need to order litter and a sack of Royal Canin biscuits for the girls.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Nick his bike and ride it home?



I was thinking of a race...


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's actually quite nice to ride.


"Borrow" it and ride home tonight, then see how you feel about having to ride back in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Mundane news,Postman and Mrs Postman are celebrating 31 years of married life.That's all folks.



Congrats from me and the furry girls xxx


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's actually quite nice to ride.


So is this, but would you do a commute on one?


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is interesting.
> It is a copy of one that was found in a barrow. The axe along with other artefacts are in Devises Museum. The dagger that was in the barrow has a very smooth surface which suggests that it was highly polished when it was placed in there . What is also interesting is that there are lines of fine pin prick dots on the blade. How they made those rows of tiny dots is beyond me !



Probably with a hammer and some kind of fine punch.

It's kind of interesting how much time and effort was invested into ceremonial / ritual offering / grave goods.


----------



## cookiemonster (30 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> What did you post!!
> View attachment 596601



 Just a gif of Rambo. Your council’s firewall’s a bit sensitive.,


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> "Borrow" it and ride home tonight, then see how you feel about having to ride back in the morning.



I'm a tad too short to fit it unfortunately: it's owner is a big lad...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jun 2021)

Well, due to my headache-inducing website building issues that I have spent two days trying to solve, I mentioned earlier that I would go for a long  ride today to clear my head and to see if that would help to find a solution. I loaded the bike up, got everything ready, took my daughter to school and went upstairs to get changed into jersey and shorts when suddenly inspiration struck. A real Eureka moment  Ran downstairs (still dressed, and not having leapt out of a bath without a towel), fired up the computer, tried my fix and hooray Problems solved . Now I still have a lingering headache, but it is getting better. And I still have time for a bike ride later


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jun 2021)

I've always had a desire to own a Sunderland Flying Boat. Got nowhere to park it mind. Thinking about it I don't think there are any left and I couldn't afford one if there were.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2021)

I don't know anyone in Norwich so will ignore that phone number


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's actually quite nice to ride.


Might be easier for you if you were like its owner


Andy in Germany said:


> I'm a tad too short to fit it unfortunately: *it's owner is a big lad...*


But you feel you'd be faster, on your bike.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> He's coming to my door between 12.00 & 14.00 today, too! 🤯



And mine between 16.00 and 18.00


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jun 2021)

My annual repeat prescription review occurred today at 1.10pm.


----------



## JoeyB (30 Jun 2021)

My mate just texted me asking if the shimano is tiny, I said "yer"


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2021)

Lunch negotiated. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with home made gravlax, one with Chaource cheese, a pear, a banana and the inevitable two 

Now watching the TdF


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> And mine between 16.00 and 18.00


Busy little bee, isn't he! 😂


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jun 2021)

You could both collaborate and ambush him. He would never see that coming!


----------



## DCLane (30 Jun 2021)

I'm off to Otley shortly where it's the Otley Races: https://www.otleycycleraces.com/

All the races except my son's, and the Balance Bike race, are being televised: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT7w5WjuAZk&ab_channel=Velo29Events


The big ones are the Women's at 7.30 and the Men's Elite at 8.30 (my son's is the 3/4 Chevin Classic at 6.40).


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2021)

Going for drinky poos in the afternoon makes one feel a bit sleepy !


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2021)

And there goes the hooter


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I feel a new project brewing, progress is slow but oh so very beautiful to behold
> View attachment 596566
> 
> View attachment 596567
> ...



ooh shiny bike bits, lovely


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2021)

I wasn't paying attention and accidentally worked three minutes longer than I needed to


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jun 2021)

Fish and chips and beer tonight 😄


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jun 2021)

Claim it back in lieu.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2021)

postman said:


> Mundane news,Postman and Mrs Postman are celebrating 31 years of married life.That's all folks.



Congratulations, well done.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Just a gif of Rambo. Your council’s firewall’s a bit sensitive.,


Just a wee bit, on certain things.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Fish and chips and beer tonight 😄


That sounds tempting. I have all the necessaries in the kitchen.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Might be easier for you if you were like its owner
> 
> But you feel you'd be faster, on your bike.



He tends slightly towards exaggeration in his stories, and I doubt he expected me to take the claim seriously: we both know he'd have to be riding at an average of 30mph or 48km/h to cover the distance from his home in 20 minutes. He's also a fairly heavy smoker and looks a couple of decades older than me but that doesn't necessarily mean anything amongst my clients: certain lifestyles take their toll on a body.

Despite that, I didn't say I'd be faster; just that I don't think he can achieve a slightly longer journey in half the time it takes me to get to work.

My main problem on his bike was an inability to reach the pedals all the way around.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jun 2021)

Hermes have just delivered my new New Balance trainers.

Oddly, the delivery guy said to me that he had to photograph them in a safe place and me standing at the front door wasn't a safe place so he went around the side of the house, rummaged around in the recycling, put the package amongst the recycling and took a photo. Apparently recycling is a safe place!

Am I going mad or is it the rest of the world?


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jun 2021)

That is mental!


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> He tends slightly towards exaggeration in his stories, and I doubt he expected me to take the claim seriously: we both know he'd have to be riding at an average of 30mph or 48km/h to cover the distance from his home in 20 minutes. He's also a fairly heavy smoker. I looks a couple of decades older than me but that doesn't necessarily mean anything amongst my clients: certain lifestyles take their toll on a body.
> 
> Despite that, I didn't say I'd be faster; just that I don't think he can achieve a slightly longer journey in half the time it takes me to get to work.
> 
> My main problem on his bike was an inability to reach the pedals all the way around.


Reynard's suggestion it is then, race!
That'll show who's quickest on two wheels and with pedal power.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hermes have just delivered my new New Balance trainers.
> 
> Oddly the delivery guy said to me that he had to photograph then in a safe place and me standing at the front door wasn't a safe place so he went round the side of the house, rummaged around in the recycling, put the package amongst the recycling and took a photo. Apparently recycling is a safe place!
> 
> Am I going mad or is it the rest of the world?


Where were you stood whilst the picture was taken?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (30 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where were you stood whilst the picture was taken?


I was still at the front door and not in the photo - absurd!


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> And there goes the hooter


Jimmy Durante had one of those !


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Jun 2021)

Another live cam. Purple Martins this time. The babies are six days old now and still don't have a single feather between them! Their eyes aren't open yet either. I'm sure the blue tits grew faster than these birds.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I was still at the front door and not in the photo - absurd!


At least he didn't have you stood in the wheelie bin.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

Middle Son just got his grades for his final exams: he's got an overall grade 2, or "good" and a commendation from his school.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Middle Son just got his grades for his final exams: he's got an overall grade 2, or "good" and a commendation from his school.



Well done that lad!


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Fish and chips and beer tonight 😄



Mine's a "look in the fridge and see what needs using" kind of night.

Suspect some lamb might be involved. And tomatoes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That sounds tempting. I have all the necessaries in the kitchen.


Owing to a paucity of squeezable citrus, I'm going to have a shop-bought pizza instead. I appear to have amassed about 80 cans of beer


----------



## mybike (30 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Grey and overcast by the seaside this morning.



With a fine rain.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Middle Son just got his grades for his final exams: he's got an overall grade 2, or "good" and a commendation from his school.


Excellent news! Well done him.


----------



## mybike (30 Jun 2021)

carpiste said:


> My hayfever was really bad this morning. Even after a shower my nose, eyes were streaming but I had to go out in the car for a health check with the local practice nurse. Unusually I put my face mask on during the drive and within 3 or 4 minutes I could breath again and the eyes, nose were normal! Who would have known a face mask helps with hayfever!



Particle sizes are bigger than viruses, hence the mask stops them.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2021)

mybike said:


> Particle sizes are bigger than viruses, hence the mask stops them.



If only masks would stop cat hair...


----------



## mybike (30 Jun 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hermes have just delivered my new New Balance trainers.
> 
> Oddly, the delivery guy said to me that he had to photograph them in a safe place and me standing at the front door wasn't a safe place so he went around the side of the house, rummaged around in the recycling, put the package amongst the recycling and took a photo. Apparently recycling is a safe place!
> 
> Am I going mad or is it the rest of the world?



We had something put in the recycling when we were away, then SiL put the bin out for collection.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Reynard's suggestion it is then, race!
> That'll show who's quickest on two wheels and with pedal power.



We work different shifts: I start at 08:00 and he runs the bike maintenance workshops so he starts at 10:00 so I'm safe a race won't be possible...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That sounds tempting. I have all the necessaries in the kitchen.



Fish, chips, beer, liquidiser...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well done that lad!



I'm pretty pleased with him: it was at times very much despite the best efforts of the school system...


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> We work different shifts: I start at 08:00 and he runs the bike maintenance workshops so he starts at 10:00 so I'm safe a race won't be possible...


Couldn't you stay behind and have a race home. It doesn't have to be into work.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2021)

MrsPete must have hit another duck with her car... 
She's got another quacked windscreen 55 miles since the last quack incident! 

🦆


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Owing to a paucity of squeezable citrus, I'm going to have a shop-bought pizza instead. I appear to have amassed about 80 cans of beer


I know, I don't know how I managed to run out of lemon.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2021)

15 minutes to food time, and Madam Lexi is reminding me that she hasn't been fed since this morning in a month.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete must have hit another duck with her car...
> She's got another quacked windscreen 55 miles since the last quack incident!
> 
> 🦆


Maybe it was just plain Quacker's putting one in that was ready to quack.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Maybe it was just plain Quacker's putting one in that was ready to quack.


Should have used ducklingfilm instead.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jun 2021)

Chips, mushrooms, beans and egg for dinner tonight. I wasn't feeling very creative.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jun 2021)

I must buy a new element for my grill, I miss toast.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Maybe it was just plain Quacker's putting one in that was ready to quack.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Should have used ducklingfilm instead.


Both excellent ideas, thanks, but first we're getting the insurance company to contact the windscreen people to come out and check their duck fitter as it quacked in exactly the same place.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Both excellent ideas, thanks, but first we're getting the insurance company to contact the windscreen people to come out and check their duck fitter as it quacked in exactly the same place.


Passenger side, about a third of the way up or just right of centre of the passenger seat?


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> Passenger side, about a third of the way up or just right of centre of the passenger seat?


Bottom n/s about 4" in from the corner


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Both excellent ideas, thanks, but first we're getting the insurance company to contact the windscreen people to come out and check their duck fitter as it quacked in exactly the same place.


I hope you've recorded it on duck tape, just in case.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope you've recorded it on duck tape, just in case.


Vidoe'd onto ducktube, actually


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2021)

The handle on my front door is exactly the same height as the belt loops on my trousers. I discovered this today when I got pinned to the door as I slid the bike into the hallway.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jun 2021)

Very annoying that isn't it.


----------



## pawl (30 Jun 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete must have hit another duck with her car...
> She's got another quacked windscreen 55 miles since the last quack incident!
> 
> 🦆




My self and a mate we’re driving out to a TT bikes on the roof rackA duck hit my bike,Didn’t realise it had hit the front mech until I tried to shift up from the small ring DNS didn’t fancy a 25 mile TT in the small ring


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jun 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Middle Son just got his grades for his final exams: he's got an overall grade 2, or "good" and a commendation from his school.


That's fantastic news @Andy in Germany


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I must buy a new element for my grill, I miss toast.


Take a tip....don't get "the fifth element" or toast is possibly what you may be !


----------



## postman (30 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Fish and chips and beer tonight 😄


Now Postman raises you,fish and chips ,beer perotti meretti and a large chocolate fudge cake sundae and raging indegestion.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The handle on my front door is exactly the same height as the belt loops on my trousers. I discovered this today when I got pinned to the door as I slid the bike into the hallway.



With me, it's one particular handle on a kitchen cabinet - they're all at the same height, but it's the one for the drawer under the sink draining board that's the problem LOL


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2021)

Lamb chops, gravy, chips, tabbouleh, tzatziki and a large tomato was what I ended up having.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jun 2021)

I'm watching 'Are Friends Electric' on Youtube.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2021)

I'm watching the tennis.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2021)

Wtf !!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Wtf !!!!


???


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm watching the tennis.


Me too. Thought Andy was heading out. Impressive fight back.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too. Thought Andy was heading out. Impressive fight back.



If there's one thing that man has, it's he doesn't give in.

Am not a tennis fan, but I do like watching him play. Dan Evans was good earlier too.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ???


Just stewing quietly in the corner


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just stewing quietly in the corner


You or are you cooking something.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The handle on my front door is exactly the same height as the belt loops on my trousers. I discovered this today when I got pinned to the door as I slid the bike into the hallway.



Its the handle to the back door here thats the one.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Wtf !!!!


*W*ednesday, 
*T*hursday
*F*riday


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2021)

Well done Andy!


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Well done Andy!


What's he done.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's he done.


Won a wee game of tennis 🎾


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Won a wee game of tennis 🎾


Another one chasing a ball!


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2021)

I think it's possible that I have over-consumed ye olde chocolate digestive biscuits.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2021)

I had a Sherbet Lemon 🍬


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> I think it's possible that I have over-consumed ye olde chocolate digestive biscuits.


Impossible!


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2021)

I'm watching a Caro Emerald concert on YouTube


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jun 2021)

Currently savouring a glass of Sailor Jerry rum and watching the great Roy Buchanan playing 'Sweet Dreams'. The rum ain't that sweet but Roy is.


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2021)

Time to hit the hay. 😴The morning comes soon.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Anyone else noticed the mornings are darker later now.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2021)

Time for a  and a smackerel of something.

I quite fancy a slice of toast with peanut butter and marmite.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jul 2021)

Day one of ten off work completed. I hope the grey, cool, drizzly conditions of Wednesday aren't going to continue.

Very little done which is how I like my time off - a quick ride into town for some rolls, some bike fetling, a few coffees drunk & a ticket reserved for Brands Hatch on Saturday. Might plan a proper bike ride for Friday.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2021)

I'm still cackling with laughter at @DCLane 's post in the "Daft Questions About the TdF" thread...

Sorry, it's just hillarious


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

At the halfway mark for this year.
1200 hrs today, if we're splitting hairs.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2021)

Right, I'm gonna do an Upsy Daisy and go find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2021)

PPFDOTM NR


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jul 2021)

Morning all, welcome to July.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2021)

Morning all 
A nice looking day outside blue sky and sunshine.
Cat thinks it's his breakfast time keep telling him that he doesn't get breakfast till after I have had a shower .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2021)

Cat has now been fed 
I have had a shower
First cuppa drank


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2021)

I'm going to take a chance on wearing shorts today. I hope the weather appreciates this gesture of optimism.

July is a good month for morning tea so far.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Bottom n/s about 4" in from the corner


It might be worth taking a photo of it .
It seems odd that it is in the same place as the previous crack ?
Is it a chip with a centre of impact or a crack?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Very annoying that isn't it.


I find that trouser pockets can do the same thing !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I think it's possible that I have over-consumed ye olde chocolate digestive biscuits.


None left ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I find that trouser pockets can do the same thing !


I find it reassuring that household objects assault other CCers' clothing. I thought I was being particularly clumsy. But, no, they're really out to get us!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It might be worth taking a photo of it .
> It seems odd that it is in the same place as the previous crack ?
> Is it a chip with a centre of impact or a crack?


Definitely a crack, as was the last one. No impact whatsoever on quack#2
The wheels are in motion via insurance and fitting company who are sending an inspector out today, hopefully. 
Photos were sent, at their request, even though they sent me the wrong email address to send them too<doh>


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2021)

Bit foggy this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I find it reassuring that household objects assault other CCers' clothing. I thought I was being particularly clumsy. But, no, they're really out to get us!


You are not the only one !
Casually walk past a door handle and you find yourself being jerked back as something that you are wearing has snagged itself on the door handle! Pockets , belt loops !


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jul 2021)

Beautiful by the seaside today. 😎


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2021)

Everybody keeps talking about something called Wimbledon.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jul 2021)

Same here. I think it is a ping pong game but posher. 😁


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jul 2021)

Lovely sunny morning but a bank of fog all the way down the Sound of Mull means some ferries are cancelled. 
They do not sail in very bad viz due to many yotties not appearing on radar so elfnsafety and all that.
I remember in the days before radar was so common the ferry at Craignure was guided in during fog by a man with a hammer and a tin tray who banged the tray in response to the ferry horn as they worked their way cautiously in to berth. That is not a tall story as I was there at the time and saw this happening.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Lovely sunny morning but a bank of fog all the way down the Sound of Mull means some ferries are cancelled.
> They do not sail in very bad viz due to many yotties not appearing on radar so elfnsafety and all that.
> I remember in the days before radar was so common the ferry at Craignure was guided in during fog by a man with a hammer and a tin tray who banged the tray in response to the ferry horn as they worked their way cautiously in to berth. That is not a tall story as I was there at the time and saw this happening.


Did the banging of the tray become more rapid like the parking sensors do on cars ? 

That is before the crunching sound !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2021)

They announced on the TV this morning that manufactures of domestic appliances will have to make spare parts for them for 10 years.

I used to repair ours. Then it became the fashion to buy new green energy saving appliances. 

A lot of the modern stuff seems to be sealed or that you can't easily get into them .


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They announced on the TV this morning that manufactures of domestic appliances will have to make spare parts for them for 10 years.
> 
> I used to repair ours. Then it became the fashion to buy new green energy saving appliances.
> 
> A lot of the modern stuff seems to be sealed or that you can't easily get into them .


They keep using weird screws and fittings for which you can't find the correct screwdrivers.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> They keep using weird screws and fittings for which you can't find the correct screwdrivers.


Yes , security ones.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2021)

Black bin has been emptied in to the mother ship .
Did some dead heading of the roses .


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2021)

My work computer is performing yet another Windows update.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> My work computer is performing yet another Windows update.


And you, no work!


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2021)

My computer is back up and running again. 
I suppose I better do something


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Lovely sunny morning but a bank of fog all the way down the Sound of Mull means some ferries are cancelled.
> They do not sail in very bad viz due to many yotties not appearing on radar so elfnsafety and all that.
> I remember in the days before radar was so common the ferry at Craignure was guided in during fog by a man with a hammer and a tin tray who banged the tray in response to the ferry horn as they worked their way cautiously in to berth. That is not a tall story as I was there at the time and saw this happening.


Happily, no man with a tin tray was necessary when I was on the Craignure ferry 😂


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jul 2021)

Went out for a ride this morning. A little over 50km. It was glorious


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2021)

Warm and still here chez Casa Reynard, with occasional sunny intervals.

I have been on my morning slug hunt, re-jigged the fridges in the kitchen and utility room, hand washed my face masks and did some general puttering around.

This afternoon will involve a trip into town in search of some craft supplies, diverting to Tesco on the way home to restock on milk, breakfast cereal, fruit and veg. I may time my trip to coincide with the final reductions in the bakery... 

It is almost time for lunch.

Last night I ordered a 40 litre sack of cat litter and a 12 kg sack of Royal Canin cat biscuits from Zooplus. I had a 5% off voucher and some loyalty points that needed using. The latter translated into a pack of cheese treats for the girls and some chicken feet for a friend's dogs.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2021)

Current project at work is coming along nicely.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2021)

Wind Chimes!

An alternative name for Flat-U-Lents ?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2021)

I have been busy swapping the brake levers over on the Red Feather for the original ones. I had to file out some deep scratches with a needle file and then polished them up . I also put on the red plastic handlebar tape that my daughter got me for Father's Day.
There is a ride planned for this evening .


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 596826
> 
> 
> Current project at work is coming along nicely.


How will you get that home on your bike.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 596826
> 
> 
> Current project at work is coming along nicely.



That's really attractive @Andy in Germany  Me likey very much.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> How will you get that home on your bike.



A couple of pieces at a time, I'd imagine. It's all take-apart-able and re-stack-able.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 596826
> 
> 
> Current project at work is coming along nicely.


Wow, those German bees are ginormous!


----------



## numbnuts (1 Jul 2021)

The horn button on my trike is broke, more expense, until a replacement comes I'll just shout........


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The horn button on my trike is broke, more expense, until a replacement comes I'll just shout........



Why not use one of those old brass "toot toot" horns with the rubber squeeze bulb in the mean time?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2021)

Hopefully, Ernie will visit me tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The horn button on my trike is broke, more expense, until a replacement comes* I'll just shout........*


You'll get a sore throat doing that.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The horn button on my trike is broke, more expense, until a replacement comes I'll just shout........


I have developed a loud hacking cough to order. Clears the way nicely.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jul 2021)

I just ate 2 french toasts with cheese spread on them.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2021)

Better water the garden later.


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and a smackerel of something.
> 
> I quite fancy a slice of toast with peanut butter and marmite.



I fancy chocolate


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Don't think I've ever seen Shark Week.


I like the scientific stuff, but they mix in some silly stuff to get new ppl to watch. it's entertaining. it's also interesting for us since there's been a resurgence of great whites where we vacation on Cape Cod


----------



## Hover Fly (1 Jul 2021)

Finished work for the day, Moon bunny has gone for ice cream, her brother and his gf have brought the twins up, does life get any better?


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Beautiful by the seaside today. 😎



Cloudy, with cold wind. Did someone say it was the 1st November?


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jul 2021)

left the house at 7:30am yesterday & returned 9:30pm. the road trip to visit my parents (in their 90s) to help celebrate their 70th wedding anniversary was a success. it was fun hearing some of their memories, but my Brother talks too much ... grrr ...


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jul 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I just ate 2 french toasts with cheese spread on them.


really? that's a new one!


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Hopefully, Ernie will visit me tomorrow


always got them confused


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> 40 litre sack of cat litter


yikes, what does that weigh? will use a coal chute to deploy it?


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Current project at work is coming along nicely.


oh wow, looks like a honey comb


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> really? that's a new one!



'Tis nice - even better with some salad cream on top of the cheese spread.

I was going to put some on but I cba to open the new squirty bottle and peel that foil thing off.


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2021)

Got a new lamp for the bike.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> How will you get that home on your bike.



2 possible answers:

1: In instalments.
or
2: "Carefully"?

Alas neither is true: it's for the local tourist information centre, and it will be part of a display for local products.

It's also a bit of publicity showing that refugees aren't thick/lazy scroungers/violent/only fit to clean toilets et c, but are normal, frequently very skilled people with gifts and abilities who can contribute to our society.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh wow, looks like a honey comb



They'll be selling honey, amongst other things. We have six larger versions for things like wine bottles...


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Why not use one of those old brass "toot toot" horns with the rubber squeeze bulb in the mean time?



I know someone who has one of those on his rather expensive mountain bike.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jul 2021)

If only everyone could have that view Andy. 😔


----------



## SpokeyDokey (1 Jul 2021)

At the halfway point of this year's monthly financial reconciliations we are £2200 ahead of our start of year cash flow projection for 2021.

Must start spending more as, despite my wife's best attempts to deplete the kids inheritance pot with expensive hairdos, we are saving too much.

Currently fancying a Casio sports watch that has onboard GPS, can't think of anything else I want except more years and you can't buy those.


----------



## postman (1 Jul 2021)

Son has whatappsed us with great news,he has got his first full time big boy job.We were on the beach at Sandsend.It's a fantastic job,the women who interviewed him,hammered her partners,til they gave in,that's what an education and degrees gets you.When I get more info I will post again one very happy Postman dad here in Whitby on an Anniversary break.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> If only everyone could have that view Andy. 😔



The Syrian refugees seem to have a generally good reputation locally, I've talked to a local business owner who employs a Syrian here and he says he wishes he could employ six more: the tend to work hard and well.

This display is in one of the main public buildings in the town so a lot of people will see it: we aren't telling people that the people on our course are hard working/smart et c, we're just giving an opportunity to our clients to show it themselves.

Anyway, I've got a lesson tomorrow: a repetition of the "German verbs in the perfect tense" lessons from this week, and it needs to be interesting _and _different to the original way it was taught...


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I like the scientific stuff, but they mix in some silly stuff to get new ppl to watch. it's entertaining. it's also interesting for us since there's been a resurgence of great whites where we vacation on Cape Cod


My son worked in Kuwait starting up a fish farm. If they wanted to cool off they had to swim in the fish cages for safety due to an influx of great whites. Apparently they followed the livestock boats up the gulf as dead animals were just thrown overboard providing an easy meal for the sharks.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Got a new lamp for the bike.
> 
> View attachment 596835


I have had one of these for years but unfortunately the plug for the water tank has rusted so spoils the original look. My original one got lost or stolen during a house move many years ago.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Did the banging of the tray become more rapid like the parking sensors do on cars ?
> 
> That is before the crunching sound !


The boat then had open bridge wings so the skipper could stand outside and listen and operate the engine room telegraph from there. Never any problems that I heard of. Modern boat bridges are all enclosed so would not work now.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> Finished work for the day, *Moon bunny has gone for ice cream,* her brother and his gf have brought the twins up, does life get any better?


Only if she get any for you?


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2021)

postman said:


> Son has whatappsed us with great news,he has got his first full time big boy job.We were on the beach at Sandsend.It's a fantastic job,the women who interviewed him,hammered her partners,til they gave in,that's what an education and degrees gets you.When I get more info I will post again one very happy Postman dad here in Whitby on an Anniversary break.



You're here too? Sadly we're going home tomorrow.


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I have had one of these for years but unfortunately the plug for the water tank has rusted so spoils the original look. My original one got lost or stolen during a house move many years ago.



Mines full of white powder, not sure how to open the water tank, the knurled nut turns but doesn't seem to open.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Mines full of white powder, not sure how to open the water tank, the knurled nut turns but doesn't seem to open.


Calcium carbide probably unobtainable nowadays. Used to be a favourite for illicit fishing. Use a screw top bottle then add carbide to a dry bottle, add water then stopper quickly and toss into a likely pool. The resultant explosion stunned the fish who floated to the surface and could be easily collected.
The knurled nut varies the amount of water getting into the powder. My present one is on a high shelf behind me as I write but cannot reach high enough to check anything else just now.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2021)

So is it wrong to call a customer mate ?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Calcium carbide probably unobtainable nowadays. Used to be a favourite for illicit fishing. Use a screw top bottle then add carbide to a dry bottle, add water then stopper quickly and toss into a likely pool. The resultant explosion stunned the fish who floated to the surface and could be easily collected.
> The knurled nut varies the amount of water getting into the powder. My present one is on a high shelf behind me as I write but cannot reach high enough to check anything else just now.


Not cheap, but...
https://www.karstsports.com/miners-grade-calcium-carbide/


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Mines full of white powder, not sure how to open the water tank, the knurled nut turns but doesn't seem to open.


Just got mine down covered in dust. The knurled nut for water control can be see and the hole is where the rusted stopper was.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2021)

Well, that's town and Tesco negotiated.

Still no black mount card in the art shop - seems to be a problem with the supplier, but I did get some white card stock to make greetings cards and those little cellophane envelopes that you put the finished cards in.

Did my top-up shop in Tesco. Yellow stickers yielded two rotisserie chickens, four bunches of bananas, four avocados, two punnets of strawberries, a punnet of raspberries, a large tub of coleslaw, black olive tapenade, three boxes of assorted breakfast cereal, malaysian curry paste, two bottles of chilli & mango sauce plus four apricot pastries and a couple of crusty breads from the bakery.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My son worked in Kuwait starting up a fish farm. If they wanted to cool off they had to swim in the fish cages for safety due to an influx of great whites. Apparently they followed the livestock boats up the gulf as dead animals were just thrown overboard providing an easy meal for the sharks.


gives the phrase "swimming with a chum" new meaning


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yikes, what does that weigh? will use a coal chute to deploy it?



About 25 kilos. It's a biodegradable clumping litter made from corn husks.


----------



## postman (1 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> You're here too? Sadly we're going home tomorrow.


So are we out by 10-00.We are heading to Pickering for early afternoon tea.Just had a meal at Kam Thai restaurant at the railway station.A superb meal,very lovely staff and the place is spotless.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2021)

Right, food. 

And then I have an auction to see to on the Bay of E.


----------



## carpiste (1 Jul 2021)

My niece made me a Tofu dish at lunch! Lightly fried with a yummy, sticky, but light sauce....
61 years on this planet and in a couple of weeks I discovered that courgette tastes best after simmering for 4 minutes and that Tofu is absolutely delicious!
Who`d have thought!


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2021)

Lovely supper of salmon-in-a-parcel, steamed green beans and spaghetti in a sauce of pesto, creme fraiche, spinach and snipped up sun dried tomatoes.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2021)

Oh yes, and I won me an auction.

I didn't think I'd get the locket I was after at scrap value (£4.50), but it still came in with a fifth of my £9 budget to spare.

Happy little Reynard.  Am looking forward to wearing it.


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2021)

July and the nights are fair drawing in already.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2021)

There's two hedgehogs in my garden at the moment 🦔 🦔


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I like the scientific stuff, but they mix in some silly stuff to get new ppl to watch. it's entertaining. it's also interesting for us since there's been a resurgence of great whites where we vacation on Cape Cod


Quint, you're gonna need a bigger boat...


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> July and the nights are fair drawing in already.


Aye, and the morning's are getting later.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Got a new lamp for the bike.
> 
> View attachment 596835


Hate to think what an old lamp for the bike would look like, then. Maybe something like this:


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm going to take a chance on wearing shorts today. I hope the weather appreciates this gesture of optimism.
> 
> July is a good month for morning tea so far.


I wore shorts when I went out shopping this morning. It was a mistake.

There was almost some sunshine this afternoon, but at least it was warmer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2021)

Mrs. GA had first day back in workplace today. Dog has issues with this arrangement. I return to some bus driving next week. We are having Italian Beef and french fries from the drive in for dinner.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mrs. GA had first day back in workplace today. Dog has issues with this arrangement. I return to some bus driving next week. We are having Italian Beef and french fries from the drive in for dinner.


Things getting better near you then.


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2021)

I've sewed up a hole in the pocket of my shorts. No more picking coins and car keys out of the lining


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2021)

It's funny how threading a needle becomes more difficult in your forties


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> It's funny how threading a needle becomes more difficult in your forties


Cut the thread at an angle, never straight across. If that fails, use a larger needle.


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2021)

Anyway, time for bed as I need my beauty sleep...


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Things getting better near you then.


Yes, most restrictions are off, and masking is no longer necessary if you are vaccinated. Big drive in (Portillos) on the way home is still serving sandwiches only. But lot of workplaces have days in office, if not complete return to the workplace.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, most restrictions are off, and masking is no longer necessary if you are vaccinated. Big drive in (Portillos) on the way home is still serving sandwiches only. But lot of workplaces have days in office, if not complete return to the workplace.


Hopefully the timing is right, and there's no increase in numbers.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Cut the thread at an angle, never straight across. If that fails, use a larger needle.



Someone's been watching Babylon 5.  (S4 episode "Atonement")


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully the timing is right, and there's no increase in numbers.


They monitor pretty closely, and there is talk of a booster for the Moderna Vaccine in the autumn.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2021)

I have a  and a slice of toast with peanut butter and chocolate spread.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Someone's been watching Babylon 5.  (S4 episode "Atonement")


Nah, I were doing that ten years before Babylon 5 even started.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> If that fails, use a larger needle.



*Enzi drak, bin voo grodler zik*


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> They monitor pretty closely, and there is talk of a booster for the Moderna Vaccine in the autumn.


Same here, for all of the vaccines. And possibly every six months.

I know some who have appointments already for their third jab.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> *Enzi drak, bin voo grodler zik*


_"And next time, use a much bigger needle"_.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"And next time, use a much bigger needle"_.



Stavo


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

This time, midnight thirty on the 2nd July, forty years ago I'd a shotgun pointed my head. 
03:00 I was in a nearby pub, being quizzed by police on who was where, and means of access to the building. This was just prior to them going in, for those I'd left and the person with the shotgun.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> This time, midnight thirty on the 2nd July, forty years ago I'd a shotgun pointed my head.
> 03:00 I was in a nearby pub, being quizzed by police on who was where, and means of access to the building. This was just prior to them going in, for those I'd left and the person with the shotgun.



Bloody 'ell, Classic me old bean!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Bloody 'ell, Classic me old bean!


'ere, less of the old.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> 'ere, less of the old.



Well, you *are* older than me...

Forty years ago, I was only six


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, you *are* older than me...
> 
> Forty years ago, I was only six


That'd be true.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2021)

Anyways, time I toddled off up the wooden hill to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time I toddled off up the wooden hill to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2021)

Nothing like a 1.30 am hospital collection to wake you up


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Nothing like a 1.30 am hospital collection to wake you up


No-one in your house I hope.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jul 2021)

Morning all. Another nice day today, perhaps? 21 degrees yesterday. Fingers crossed for today. It is supposed to be summer after all.

Plus, more bike riding today, but today with other people. Looking forward to it.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> No-one in your house I hope.


Not our house but in the family yes , hopefully all ok . 
A gentle slide out on this dry morning that is lacking in sunshine .


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2021)

Cat has been fed
Tea has been drunk
Just need to clean up next


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jul 2021)

Morning.
Is it Friday ? I keep forgetting what day it is .
Any way I have put our recycling bins out .
I went out for a ride with my friends last night . I did 14 miles .


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, you *are* older than me...
> 
> Forty years ago, I was only six



40 years ago I was 6 months off my 30th birthday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2021)

Good morning all. It's grey still but I think the sun is due an outing later on. 

I'm off to Norfolk again in a little while. I hope the traffic doesn't stay in its current peep-peep mode for long. There's a bin lorry outside so that might explain this morning's excessive car hornery.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jul 2021)

Sunny and warm already.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2021)

Ernie failed to remember my numbers.... Again!


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2021)

It's Friday and I will get out on parole for the weekend in seven hours time.


----------



## pawl (2 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a slice of toast with peanut butter and chocolate spread.



That’s disappointing You had Marmite yesterday.Viva Marmite


----------



## pawl (2 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> 40 years ago I was 6 months off my 30th birthday.



Forty years ago I was forty.The good thing was I could ride veteran TTS.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2021)

68½ years ago, I was 0 and couldn't ride a bike...


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ernie failed to remember my numbers.... Again!



He remembered mine  but not swmbo's

Time for a celebrationary cuppa


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jul 2021)

I've drilled a hole and cut two pieces of wood,that's enough excitement for one day


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2021)

13C out there today, with a pastel pink and blue sky greeting the dawn.
It did not rain yesterday.
Three day weekend in celebration of Fourth of July, when we threw off the chains of colonial oppression.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Waiting on the fine weather they promised us.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> 13C out there today, with a pastel pink and blue sky greeting the dawn.
> It did not rain yesterday.
> Three day weekend in celebration of Fourth of July, when we threw off the chains of colonial oppression.


Enjoy the celebrations 🦃 🙂


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Enjoy the celebrations 🦃 🙂


Mostly people lighting off fireworks , although the BBQ phase will soon begin. Followed by the drinking phase.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Jul 2021)

My phone case/wallet thingy has buckled in the sun.

Even the good ladies fancy turbo hair dryer won't straighten it out.

New one ordered and due here by Sunday.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2021)

SWMBO's been paying for Amazon Prime via her company account, probably due to her ordering something without using the one we already have 

Stopped, £8 saved but we've lost last month's £8.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2021)

Warm, still and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning taming another chunk of the garden.

Half of my Zooplus order turned up - judging by the weight, it's the sack of cat litter. Still waiting on the other half, plus one of my Bay of E purchases. That was supposed to arrive today, but still no sign of it.

Anyways, time for some lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2021)

Warm, overcast and very little wind. Just did a rapid lunch hour ride on the Ribble - I had 'adult' stuff to do last two lunches (Weds Thurs) so can't be having that too often.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2021)

I've secured the tomato plants to their canes. 
🍅


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> About 25 kilos. It's a biodegradable clumping litter made from corn husks.


ooh hefty bag! like concrete! I love that it is biodegradable! do you toss it out back in your yard?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2021)

Had a smart meter installed yesterday.

Cost of cup of tea: 1p electric 
Washing up: 3p gas
Shower: 7p gas

Tune in next week for more mundane observations


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2021)

I expect that it will rain in the very immediate future

Very, very dark skies.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Quint, you're gonna need a bigger boat...


we rented a house on the Vineyard one year. I goofed w/ the heating system & bled some liquid I thought would be water, but wasn't. so we called a plumber to come fix it. he was an old salty character. he talked about some trivia from the making of the original movie. the boat didn't originally have the upper platform for throttle & steering. they added it for the movie. so it became unstable, so they had to add a lot of lead weight ballast. the plumber said that after the movie he & some buddies stole some of the lead to use for other purposes, like making fishing weights, if I remember correctly


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jul 2021)

waiting to hear from Daughter after she arrives at her road trip destination. got 2 messages, 1 about good weather before leaving & another in NJ when she stopped for coffee ... she's a very good driver but I worry about everything else. I saw & encountered many things on my recent 400 mile road trip. she'll be racking up approx. 750 miles between now & Monday ...


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> waiting to hear from Daughter after she arrives at her road trip destination. got 2 messages, 1 about good weather before leaving & another in NJ when she stopped for coffee ... she's a very good driver but I worry about everything else. I saw & encountered many things on my recent 400 mile road trip. she'll be racking up approx. 750 miles between now & Monday ...


darn kid must be a mind reader. she made it to Delaware but not yet to her destination. STAY ALERT! w/ 2 hands on the wheel, please!  at least traffic appears light!


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> ooh hefty bag! like concrete! I love that it is biodegradable! do you toss it out back in your yard?



Yes, I do. It just goes in the compost.

I used to use a clay clumping litter, but got this stuff as a sample at a cat show (2 cats entered, so two bags, plus the people benched next to me left theirs behind). It got the paws up, so have been buying it ever since.

It's a lot lighter than the clay litter and more environmentally friendly. Only downside is that it's a bit dusty, but it's nothing a quick go with a dustpan and brush can't solve. 

Oh, and it is flushable as well, but I can't do that because it's a tank here rather than mains sewerage, and that would gum up the works.

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_litter/super_benek/461099


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I expect that it will rain in the very immediate future
> 
> Very, very dark skies.



We have sun at the moment, its sure to rain later though I've got washing out.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jul 2021)

I'm going to see a blues band this evening. I do so love the blues.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> ooh hefty bag! like concrete! I love that it is biodegradable! do you toss it out back in your yard?



We use the wood pellets. Really don't like the 'stone' as it doesn't degrade.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I expect that it will rain in the very immediate future
> 
> Very, very dark skies.



I hope it _doesn't_; we're off to Scunthorpe to go track racing. It keeps getting cancelled due to bad weather.


----------



## Hover Fly (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Only if she get any for you?


She did, the supplier had a couple of new flavours for us to try out.


----------



## postman (2 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Anyway, time for bed as I need my beauty sleep...


Same here see you in 2025.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> She did, the supplier had a couple of new flavours for us to try out.


Personal opinion on the new flavours?


----------



## Hover Fly (2 Jul 2021)

Blood orange was pretty good, not so keen on Cocoa and hazelnut.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jul 2021)

Being Friday it is usually a better day for triking with less traffic than usual so out at just after 8 o'clock this morning.
Being overcast and with no wind I expected midgie hell but in fact there were none for a change.The only hazard at this hour is people rushing to work from the other side of the island. Strange tho' no tradesmen on the go. 
Saturday being changeover day for holiday houses which are now in the majority there is usually not too much traffic so I just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings.
Quite a few skid marks where there have been emergency stops and one where somebody has clearly gone off the road. Also an abandoned car a few hundred yards away but facing the wrong way for the off road skid marks.
Such are island road conditions nowadays. Never used to be like this with a preponderance of off island cars and inept drivers.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2021)

Sat in the garden now. Been feeling a bit wobbly after my ride, but I've only had two slices of wholemeal toast all day. Drinking a Peroni now. I suspect I'll be asleep soon if I don't get the pasta on for tea.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2021)

The garden has been officially tamed - glad to have it done before the weather turns. 

I don't bother with the wood, but I will have to do the bits on the outside of my boundary that the council / drainage board are supposed to do but don't. That will have to wait till I can get some more fuel for the mower - I'm down to the last inch and a half of fuel in the tank and I don't want to go any lower to avoid crud being sucked into where it shouldn't be.

Am sat down with a  plus two chocolate biskits and am watching the footy.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I'm going to see a blues band this evening. I do so love the blues.


Chicken Shack?


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jul 2021)

Oh I so wish! Not seen them in an age.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2021)

Fish, chips & mushy peas for dinner, this evening 🐠🍟


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Oh I so wish! Not seen them in an age.


Stan Webb... Utter genius!


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2021)

Pasta consumed.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2021)

Sitting down at last 
Roll on some early morning miles


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Sitting down at last
> Roll on some early morning miles


You're in the saddle, ready to start rolling!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're in the saddle, ready to start rolling!


Mentally yes


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jul 2021)

The tax man payeth me back some money !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jul 2021)

I went out for a ride this afternoon trying to see if I could place where a water colour picture was taken from . The picture was painted in 1880 so the building might not exist now . The shape of the hill in the background looks familiar .
This morning I went to a cycle shop to convert my gift voucher into physical bits . I wasn't so keen on them not giving change so it took me a while to find what bits I needed which would come to the amount of the voucher. I was £1 short!


----------



## Ripple (2 Jul 2021)

At work.

I've got breast pain (without going into details though GP was involved). Spoke to 2 managers (both men) about what's going on. Their reactions 

"I don't need to know about this".
"Did you speak to Lucy about this?" Lucy is my female colleague.

All because of the word "breast". 

21st century ...


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> At work.
> 
> I've got breast pain (without going into details though GP was involved). Spoke to 2 managers (both men) about what's going on. Their reactions
> 
> ...


21st century or not, they do need to know. Male or female managers.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2021)

Still in the garden. Watching movies. Moved on to IPA. Currently drinking 'half pipe' IPA


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2021)

Andy Murray being well outclassed in this match………bye, bye Andy methinks!


----------



## mybike (2 Jul 2021)

It's raining.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> It's raining.


T'ain't!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Andy Murray being well outclassed in this match………bye, bye Andy methinks!


Matthew 6:30


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Matthew 6:30


The roof is being closed now. Last two matches he came back and played better. We shall see.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

postman said:


> Same here see you in 2025.


It's 2050, you here.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> The roof is being closed now. Last two matches he came back and played better. We shall see.


They got rain down there?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> They got rain down there?


Getting dark.


----------



## mybike (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> T'ain't!


Stopped now.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Stopped now.


Couldn't stop, never started here


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Getting dark.


Wouldn't lights be better than a roof.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2021)

I squirted some GT85 on the middle hinge of three on the left door of our larder to stop it squeaking. 

Smells nice, too 😊


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2021)

I am stuffed full of courgette parmigiana and crusty bread & butter. 

Piggy Reynard.

I am watching the footy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> we rented a house on the Vineyard one year. I goofed w/ the heating system & bled some liquid I thought would be water, but wasn't. so we called a plumber to come fix it. he was an old salty character. he talked about some trivia from the making of the original movie. the boat didn't originally have the upper platform for throttle & steering. they added it for the movie. so it became unstable, so they had to add a lot of lead weight ballast. the plumber said that after the movie he & some buddies stole some of the lead to use for other purposes, like making fishing weights, if I remember correctly


The boat looked good, even with the added bridge.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2021)

It was good of the seals to come ashore while we were there.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 597060
> 
> 
> It was good of the seals to come ashore while we were there.


Couldn't you let them carry on, with no camera on then?


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Andy Murray being well outclassed in this match………bye, bye Andy methinks!



I think its a case of the spirit is strong but the flesh is weak, its about time he made a dignified exit and walked away.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I think its a case of the spirit is strong but the flesh is weak, its about time he made a dignified exit and walked away.


He’s nowhere near back to match fit though. If he’s careful and trains well and picks his tournaments I think there could be a bit more improvement yet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you let them carry on, with no camera on then?


Could, and mostly did. But cameras work as reminders, which with my memory.....


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> He’s nowhere near back to match fit though. If he’s careful and trains well and picks his tournaments I think there could be a bit more improvement yet.



He's got nothing left to prove, it will be sad if he goes on too long.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> He’s nowhere near back to match fit though. If he’s careful and trains well and picks his tournaments I think there could be a bit more improvement yet.


_"Abandon all hope, all ye that enter here"_ on his dressing room door maybe.


----------



## postman (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's 2050, you here.


Yeah it's great it was my 100th birthday in February.Drago is still around,Queen Camilla,sent him some new y fronts.If you remember Queen Elizabeth used to send you a tel e gram and a signed photo,Queen Camilla asks what pressies you would like,much better.I have asked for a chest wig,Accys looked great under his new striped blazer.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Police are flying round the area.
Four vehicles at least, and they're not hanging around getting here.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, you *are* older than me...
> 
> Forty years ago, I was only six


Fourty years ago I was doing my 'O' levels.

Fat lot of good that did me


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2021)

Track racing done. It didn't rain.

On the plus side I wasn't last. Or rather I was last in one race where I bailed to save energy. Also, I appear to have scored quite a few BC points this evening  (still a fat, slow, old 4th cat though  ).


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Fourty years ago I was doing my 'O' levels.
> 
> Fat lot of good that did me



Forty years ago I was still at primary school 😄


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jul 2021)

Today was a good day.

Decent night's sleep
Sunshine, light winds & warm weather for the first time in a while
First 100k ride of the year
£75 on the Premium Bonds

Hopefully the rain should have passed through Kent by the time I get to Brands Hatch tomorrow morning, with nothing further during the day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> Forty years ago I was still at primary school 😄


Forty years ago, I played as section leader in the London Schools Symphony Orchestra, 2nd in the London Youth and alone in the London Youth Chamber Orchestra. (Royal Festival Hall, Royal College of Music and London Guildhall.) Downhill from there.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Forty years ago, I played as section leader in the London Schools Symphony Orchestra, 2nd in the London Youth and alone in the London Youth Chamber Orchestra. (Royal Festival Hall, Royal College of Music and London Guildhall.) Downhill from there.



I only ever got as far as playing "Three Blind Mice" on the descant recorder. Very badly.

I take my hat off to anyone who can play an instrument well. Or sing well for that matter. The cats run away with their ears flat back when I sing...


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Fourty years ago I was doing my 'O' levels.
> 
> Fat lot of good that did me


T'was a Thursday, if that helps clear things up.


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2021)

It still hasn't rained but it is so hot and sticky.

I wish that there would be a proper thunderstorm to clear the air.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I only ever got as far as playing "Three Blind Mice" on the descant recorder. Very badly.
> 
> I take my hat off to anyone who can play an instrument well. Or sing well for that matter. The cats run away with their ears flat back when I sing...


I got banned from ever attempting to play any musical instrument at school.

I did have a deeper voice than the teacher behind us* for one line of a song, which I murdered. That was in junior school, for the end of year show.

*Surprised the headmaster though.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> It still hasn't rained but it is so hot and sticky.
> 
> I wish that there would be a proper thunderstorm to clear the air.


Needs to either clear up or, as you say, have a decent thunderstorm. It's not able to do either.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> T'was a Thursday, if that helps clear things up.


In that case it was either additional maths, English Language, English Literature, French, statistics, chemistry or physics.

I can hardly remember what I did last week, let alone what I was doing on a Thursday 40 years ago for goodness sake. There may even be another exam subject to add to the above list, but I'd need to check the certificates, and I can't remember where they are


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> In that case it was either additional maths, English Language, English Literature, French, statistics, chemistry or physics.
> 
> I can hardly remember what I did last week, let alone what I was doing on a Thursday 40 years ago for goodness sake. There may even be another exam subject to add to the above list, but I'd need to check the certificates, and I can't remember where they are


Your certificates give the date you sat the exam.


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2021)

I am going to visit the Land of Nod.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2021)

I have a  and two chocolate biskits.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I am going to visit the Land of Nod.


Flying or ferry?


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2021)

I'm heading off to bed too. On foot, might I add.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm heading off to bed too. On foot, might I add.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Gone early this morning, I see.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2021)

Time to get some miles in just not sure what bike to use


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jul 2021)

I love this time of day. The kids are still in bed, it’s lovely and quiet.

It won’t be later though as I’ve been told I have a hedge to cut. Admittedly, it is a little overgrown. Well, maybe a lot overgrown and I may have been putting this job off for a while…


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2021)

Morning.
It is raining here .
I'm trying to think what I was doing ,40 years ago ! 
1981? About to be a dad, it was a bump then !


----------



## DCLane (3 Jul 2021)

Must remember today to buy a birthday cake for son no. 2 who's 17 tomorrow. He'll be celebrating with some driving practice and then racing a 2/3/4 race up/down Oliver's Mount at Scarborough.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2021)

Ooh! I've been given a trophy ! I'll have to make room for it in my virtual cabinet . Whilst at it I will get my virtual polish out and do some virtual polishing . 
Better do the shelves at the same time .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jul 2021)

Oh oh, looks like hedge cutting has been called off. Rain forecast here all day (it’s trying now) 

Damn


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! I've been given a trophy ! I'll have to make room for it in my virtual cabinet . Whilst at it I will get my virtual polish out and do some virtual polishing .
> Better do the shelves at the same time .


I got a few on my early spin this morning too. Chuffed as I don't get many these days!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2021)

40 years ago, I was a lot younger than I am now.. 
My knees weren't giving me gyp and my back wasn't aching. 


And, oh, I had teeth


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I got a few on my early spin this morning too. Chuffed as I don't get many these days!
> View attachment 597090


Do you use virtual Pledge ?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Do you use virtual Pledge ?


Took me ages to get what you meant there......bit slow this morning. Lol. You mean to polish my virtual medals?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I got a few on my early spin this morning too. Chuffed as I don't get many these days!
> View attachment 597090


That's a lot of uppity downyness! I would have had to got off and walked !


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Flying or ferry?


I took the Zeppelin.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time to get some miles in just not sure what bike to use



Back now 51 miles conquered
First cuppa drank 
Cat has been fed 
Birds have been fed


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Jul 2021)

'Our' rabbit is back in the garden - thought it had been squashed.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I took the Zeppelin.


Ah, flying the old fashioned way.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2021)

Morning. I had a good night's sleep but I'm not exactly brimful with energy. I may just take things easy today.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! I've been given a trophy ! I'll have to make room for it in my virtual cabinet . Whilst at it I will get my virtual polish out and do some virtual polishing .
> Better do the shelves at the same time .


You deserve a virtual like to go with that


----------



## postman (3 Jul 2021)

Right its a cleaning day.Having spent a few days in Whitby,in a beautiful flat,all modern and tidy,our house looks jaded.So today i am going to give it a good thrashing and if it does not shape up and pull its self together i will sell it,that will teach it.Anyway it is raining ,luckily i cut the lawn late afternoon yesterday.So folks i might be some time cleaning here i come.


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2021)

I decided to treat myself to a breakfast roll from the deli counter as I was out and about.

I asked for bacon, sausages, black and white pudding and fried egg as my five items and asked for brown sauce.

The asked me "it was brown sauce you said, wasn't it?" on at least three occasions.

What I have got is a breakfast roll with no bacon or black pudding but with three hash browns which I didn't ask for and despite constantly confirming that I wanted brown sauce he put red sauce on it

How can someone be so stupid as to screw up a simple order, especially when he kept confirming what I wanted but gave me something different anyway


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

We are approaching the halfway mark/point of the year, 12:00 today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> We are approaching the halfway mark/point of the year, 12:00 today.



You told me 21 minutes too late...


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I decided to treat myself to a breakfast roll from the deli counter as I was out and about.
> 
> I asked for bacon, sausages, black and white pudding and fried egg as my five items and asked for brown sauce.
> 
> ...


Did he give you someone else's order, meaning some has yours.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You told me 21 minutes too late...


No, you've still got time. I missed the UTC out, which is basically GMT under another name.
You're getting ahead of yourself.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> We are approaching the halfway mark/point of the year, 12:00 today.


…..and I’ve only just scraped to 1,000 miles on the bike. Would normally have done quite a bit more but not too bothered these days.


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did he give you someone else's order, meaning some has yours.


There were no other customers at the time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> Forty years ago I was still at primary school 😄


Forty years ago I was completing a B.A., and looking for a job.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2021)

Mmm that smells scrummy


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> There were no other customers at the time.


Maybe he'd made a note of what you asked for, but processed the previous order. Or just reheated the previous order before handing it to you.

Daddies Sauce?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Maybe he'd made a note of what you asked for, but processed the previous order. Or just reheated the previous order before handing it to you.
> 
> Daddies Sauce?


Now that Heinz owns both Daddies and HP, is there a difference? I ask the experts.


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> …..and I’ve only just scraped to 1,000 miles on the bike. Would normally have done quite a bit more but not too bothered these days.




I’ve only got to 706 miles Then again I’m a lazy old sod. Who loves Marmite Don’t know what that’s got to do with it.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did he give you someone else's order, meaning some has yours.


Once on the ferry I ordered food. When this did not appear at our table I went to enquire and was told I had got it on time. Turned out some American tourists had claimed it was theirs and eaten it but not paid for anything. We did get served later as we were regular travellers and known to the staff.
They have now got a better system of numbers to avoid such thievery.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jul 2021)

Nice peaceful trike run this morning so early Saturday or Sunday is obviously the best time to go. 
Got caught out by the Post Office van running late and hammering it and ended up on an upward slope in too high a gear. Fortunately I had a place to run back to and get started again.
The van had to make Tob and then get to the ferry at Craignure hence the rush.
Spoke with an elderly couple free camping in a camper van. They were birdwatching and when I remarked on the lack of water birds the woman replied that they had seen a mallard and a grebe. Big deal. There used to be lots of all kinds of water birds pre sea eagle days.
Out my window just now a sea eagle by the size is getting hassled by a flock of crows and retreating back to Ardmore. Lots of sand martins feeding around my house all the time just now but they are too small to interest a sea eagle I think.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2021)

Nice pre lunch walk 
Still dry here


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2021)

Warm, humid and attempting to rain here chez Casa Reynard.

I am having a plumpitty day.

Have put a load of laundry in though, and the first of my two lockets has arrived.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Have put a load of laundry in though, and the first of my two lockets has arrived.



Reminds me, I need to wash the bedding. 

Looks like the bikes will have to play at being clothes lines again...


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jul 2021)

day 2 of a migraine headache. hasn't been 24 hrs yet tho. might go back to bed, if I can get the tigers in


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Once on the ferry I ordered food. When this did not appear at our table I went to enquire and was told I had got it on time. Turned out some American tourists had claimed it was theirs and eaten it but not paid for anything.


jerks


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> day 2 of a migraine headache. hasn't been 24 hrs yet tho. might go back to bed, if I can get the tigers in


Ugh. much sympathy: I hope it goes down soon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2021)

I've just had a very big fry-up. I'll now need to either have a double espresso or go and have a lie down.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had a very big fry-up. I'll now need to either have a double espresso or go and have a lie down.


Have the coffee, then the lie down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have the coffee, then the lie down.


That's a plan.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> jerks


That was in the days before mass tourism and everybody was a bit more trusting. Cars were never locked and most house doors were not locked either. One neighbour had no idea where the house key was. 
Sadly those days have gone.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2021)

Nice lunch of toast, cheese, an assortment of fruit (pear, tangerine, raspberries and pomegranate) and two 

F1 qually listened to, and now watching the cycling.


----------



## dave r (3 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> …..and I’ve only just scraped to 1,000 miles on the bike. Would normally have done quite a bit more but not too bothered these days.



I haven't even done that, I'm between 6 and 700 miles, in a normal year I'd be close to 2500 miles.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Jul 2021)

The blues band I saw last night were pleasing on the ears, laid back acoustic affair with double bass player, dobro being played with a slide and acoustic guitar with three part harmony at times. Rather good all round.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Jul 2021)

Rode a relaxing 30 miles today through the Kent countryside and along the coast for a bit. No particular plan just riding for the pleasure of it.


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I haven't even done that, I'm between 6 and 700 miles, in a normal year I'd be close to 2500 miles.




Im at 720 miles currently Looking back I used to manage around 2000 miles a year.Must admit as the years stack up I’ve become more of a fair weather rider and don’t bother about targets However I will admit to occasionally attacking some of theStrava segments for over 75s Get the odd personal best but never top the leader board If there is a following wind but don’t tell anyone


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I haven't even done that, I'm between 6 and 700 miles, in a normal year I'd be close to 2500 miles.


 

Reckon you’ve done pretty well considering 👍👍👍


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2021)

Right, I have a  and two chocolate biskits.

Time for the footy


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2021)

Really enjoying the tour this year and the tennis has been excellent too. Cam Norrie managed to hold on and take a set from the great Federer


----------



## pawl (3 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Really enjoying the tour this year and the tennis has been excellent too. Cam Norrie managed to hold on and take a set from the great Federer




I had given up on watching the three week tours with its one team dominating the proceedings This year’s tour is far more interesting Up till now each stage has been ridden like a one day race.


----------



## mybike (3 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 597060
> 
> 
> It was good of the seals to come ashore while we were there.


The dolphins were as obliging.







And I didn't have a very long lens.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

I've just cleaned the kitchen.


----------



## mybike (3 Jul 2021)

Cassie is tired out after having met the grandchildren.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just cleaned the kitchen.


I've got some mugs soaking in the washing up bowl but there's no rush.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ugh. much sympathy: I hope it goes down soon.


thank you, surviving, but it lingers. pretty sure it will go over 24hrs. so long as it's gone by the morning of the 3rd day, cuz I have to work


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Cassie is tired out after having met the grandchildren.


hehe, hopefully no nightmares of them moving in to stay forever ;-)


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> thank you, surviving, but it lingers. pretty sure it will go over 24hrs. so long as it's gone by the morning of the 3rd day, cuz I have to work



Crikey that's nasty. I get a range of mild to severe symptoms but my migraines die off after almost exactly four hours, leaving only a slight lingering headache...


----------



## mybike (3 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> hehe, hopefully no nightmares of them moving in to stay forever ;-)



My daughter is planning to come for a while with her brood as well. I think Cassie did quite well at 10 weeks. Mind, looking at her stretched out like that I'm wondering how big she will be.


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2021)

A slice of sponge cake with real fresh cream and icing can be considered healthy if it has half a 🍓 on top...


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Jul 2021)

One your 5 a day. Tuck in!


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> A slice of sponge cake with real fresh cream and icing can be considered healthy if it has half a 🍓 on top...



I have a trick that will reduce the calories on the cake:


Make a cup of coffee or hot chocolate.
Put cream from cake into beverage.
Eat cake.

The brilliant bit about this is that the calories on the cake are now lower, _and _you have a nice drink to go with it.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 596826
> 
> 
> Current project at work is coming along nicely.


Ooh la la, l would not like to come face to face with one of the bees !


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Ooh la la, l would not like to come face to face with one of the bees !



Wait until you see the big versions...

One of the clients kept bees in Syria, and there is some talk of making some hives at work.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2021)

Food and footy.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Food and footy.


Indigestion ?


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Indigestion ?



Nope LOL... Food was too hot to eat quickly.


----------



## Ripple (3 Jul 2021)

Don't want to start a thread but I need to take off this burden.

Got a pain in a breast 2 weeks ago. It didn't go away so phoned to surgery and a gp saw me next day. Got an urgent 2 weeks referral to the hospital for a proper check. This will be on 14th July. 

I came from a family where every woman had a cancer. Not a breast cancer though. Some died from it and others were treated successfully.

Can't stop thinking "what if?"


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2021)

Another good harvest from the rhubarb today 
Been a good day here


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> Don't want to start a thread but I need to take off this burden.
> 
> Got a pain in a breast 2 weeks ago. It didn't go away so phoned to surgery and a gp saw me next day. Got an urgent 2 weeks referral to the hospital for a proper check. This will be on 14th July.
> 
> ...



Two years ago, I was diagnosed with Stage 2 breast cancer. I am still here, I survived. 

Cancer treatment has improved so much over the last ten or twenty years. 

An early diagnosis will be important.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> Don't want to start a thread but I need to take off this burden.
> 
> Got a pain in a breast 2 weeks ago. It didn't go away so phoned to surgery and a gp saw me next day. Got an urgent 2 weeks referral to the hospital for a proper check. This will be on 14th July.
> 
> ...



No useful advice to suggest I'm afraid, but will be thinking of you...


----------



## Speicher (3 Jul 2021)

May I give you one piece of advice, @Ripple. This is the same advice that I was given on my first appointment with the Consultant. 

Do not, under any circumstances, look for "breast cancer" on the internet. There is only one website worth visiting, and I will need to look up the exact name to give you the right one.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> Don't want to start a thread but I need to take off this burden.
> 
> Got a pain in a breast 2 weeks ago. It didn't go away so phoned to surgery and a gp saw me next day. Got an urgent 2 weeks referral to the hospital for a proper check. This will be on 14th July.
> 
> ...



Fingers and paws crossed for you, hun xxx


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2021)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> Don't want to start a thread but I need to take off this burden.
> 
> Got a pain in a breast 2 weeks ago. It didn't go away so phoned to surgery and a gp saw me next day. Got an urgent 2 weeks referral to the hospital for a proper check. This will be on 14th July.
> 
> ...


You've done the main part, got yourself seen. The important thing is not to think the worst between now and being seen.

The fact that you're being seen so quick may be down to routine appointments getting started. Until you know more, all the best.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


Not like that!!


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2021)

There's something called football happening apparently. Not really sure what it is


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> There's something called football happening apparently. Not really sure what it is


I can't see it, but I can hear it. Several neighbours are making a real racket. We even had a rendition of 'Sweet Caroline'. It sounded like a collective mass strangling of cats. Nil points.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> There's something called football happening apparently. Not really sure what it is


Not this sort


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not this sort
> View attachment 597220


I have zero interest in that either. I'd rather ride my bike.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2021)

Trying to work out which two photos to put in my locket.


----------



## carpiste (4 Jul 2021)

Well it`s rain forecast for the next few days and storms and heavy rain forecast for Tuesday so I think the excercise bike will be out in front of the computer! I like to catch up on the odd film or listen to some banging music without fear of some motorist knocking me off!


----------



## tyred (4 Jul 2021)

I'm going to open a new tube of toothpaste tonight. I can hardly contain the excitement.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2021)

Time for one last  before bed.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2021)

Right, time to put the writing away and toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm going to open a new tube of toothpaste tonight. I can hardly contain the excitement.


Which end did you open.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to put the writing away and toddle off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Another early morning!!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2021)

Running a bit late this morning , weather forecast show's a chance of rain with in the next couple of hours so will be using the Koga


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Running a bit late this morning , weather forecast show's a chance of rain with in the next couple of hours so will be using the Koga


Been raining here most of the night and still on so I ain’t cycling. A muggy walk will have to do.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> …..and I’ve only just scraped to 1,000 miles on the bike. Would normally have done quite a bit more but not too bothered these days.


You are way ahead of me . I'm only on 400.
The weather and lock down things has upset things .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Im at 720 miles currently Looking back I used to manage around 2000 miles a year.Must admit as the years stack up I’ve become more of a fair weather rider and don’t bother about targets However I will admit to occasionally attacking some of theStrava segments for over 75s Get the odd personal best but never top the leader board If there is a following wind but don’t tell anyone


I must fit a mirror if that's the way to increase my mileage .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2021)

Morning .
It is grey but dry here at the moment .
I turned over to see snippets of the football last night . I didn't want to curse things by watching it .
I watched some bicycles on Midsomer Murders instead .


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jul 2021)

Right, time to get out into that lovely countryside and do some exploring. Today's goal is fairly unambitious: riding around local villages to see which ones to focus on for apartment hunting. This will involve checking local infrastructure like cycleways, also hills etc.

I've planned a trundle of about 70k, most of which is in a radius of about 30 from the apartment. This may be shortened depending on the weather...

I'll take pictures. What sort of things make interesting pictures?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2021)

Morning. It's raining here.

I've just remembered that I haven't done Friday's trivia quiz yet.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Jul 2021)

I heard on the radio England is king of the world again for five minutes as a couple blokes kicked a ball in some netting better than some other blokes. All our woes are over!🤣


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I heard on the radio England is king of the world again for five minutes as a couple blokes kicked a ball in some netting better than some other blokes. All our woes are over!🤣


That said, they did play very well for extended periods of play. There are still opportunities for woe on Wednesday.

I still haven't found the trivia quiz

EDIT: found it.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Jul 2021)

I worked out yesterday that if I keep on track at my present rate I will be able to get my dream narrow boat in three years and become a permanent wanderer on the waterways with my bike for local expeditions. Woohoo!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Been raining here most of the night and still on so I ain’t cycling. A muggy walk will have to do.


Well I managed 27 miles so takes my weeks total to the 💯 mark so happy enough stayed dry apart from a light drizzle for last mile and a bit .


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2021)

Drizzle, interspaced with bigger droplets of precipitation. 

For some reason, I felt it necessary to put a new rechargeable battery in one of the solar lights in the garden.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2021)

I've got a sore pimple on my nose ! It's one of those that you can't see but feel ! Ouch!


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jul 2021)

Lovely sunny day again so far but a bit windy. Having a rest day.
I notice Barra is cut off as MV Isle of Lewis has engine problems again. One winter it was known locally as 
" The Limpet" since it spent most of it's time stuck to Castlebay pier.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2021)

Happy Independence Day to our Colonial friends 

🇺🇸🇬🇧🇺🇸


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2021)

Thank you.
And a very merry 6th Sunday after Pentecost as well.


----------



## carpiste (4 Jul 2021)

Independance day Rugby union on tv now. England v USA. A good test for the youth players and better than playing a computer game while intermittently looking out at the rain


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2021)

Having a pint with Mr Boardman in the rain.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2021)

Need to dash back to the caravan shortly for a few more beers with my dad.

Whats aluminium frames like in a thunder storm, especially fitted with compressed air in front forks, rear sus, and the dropper post. Orbit possible if I get hit and the suspension explodes ?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Need to dash back to the caravan shortly for a few more beers with my dad.
> 
> Whats aluminium frames like in a thunder storm, especially fitted with compressed air in front forks, rear sus, and the dropper post. Orbit possible if I get hit and the suspension explodes ?


You're weren't using a suspension seat post were you?


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Jul 2021)

I saw a Spitfire and Hurricane fly overhead on my ride today. Always a thrill.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2021)

Muggy, sticky and occasionally very showery here chez Casa Reynard.

Grand Prix commentary on the radio negotiated over lunch. The driver steward certainly earned his beer money today - can't say I agreed with him at times, but at least he was consistent.

Yes, I don't always agree with my hero. 

I had a bacon and sausage sandwich while listening to the race. I won't say which one was better, not to spoiler it.


----------



## carpiste (4 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I saw a Spitfire and Hurricane fly overhead on my ride today. Always a thrill.


Mrs C decided she wants me to do some painting in the next few days.... right over my head


----------



## dave r (4 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Independance day Rugby union on tv now. England v USA. A good test for the youth players and better than playing a computer game while intermittently looking out at the rain



An entertaining match, some of the youngsters look handy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jul 2021)

Just finished an interesting and frankly mildly surreal ride through a few of the local villages, the first half was a wiggle around the Rhine valley and the second just inside the Black Forest but it felt like I'd travelled halfway across the country instead of about 5k. Everything changes, the geography architecture and feel of the place.

As an added bonus, I made it back before the rain came.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Mrs C decided she wants me to do some painting in the next few days.... right over my head



Ah, why not release your inner Michelangelo


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just finished an interesting and frankly mildly surreal ride through a few of the local villages, the first half was a wiggle around the Rhine valley and the second just inside the Black Forest but it felt like I'd travelled halfway across the country instead of about 5k. Everything changes, the geography architecture and feel of the place.
> 
> As an added bonus, *I made it back before the rain came.*


Another failed delivery!


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2021)

I had thought about some bike time, but as it's just started to tip it down, I think I'm going to do a stayputnik.

In other news, I have put two photos in my new locket, and it is now in its permanent home on the chain together with my St Christopher. Feels good to be wearing a locket again.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Another failed delivery!



You forgot "Next time I'll have my revenge..."


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You forgot "Next time I'll have my revenge..."


It should be free delivery next time. And no missing/failed.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2021)

Hmmm, a  would be a very fine thing right now.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Jul 2021)

Not done much today, but I did see a lifeboat that was a tad over loaded


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Not done much today, but I did see a lifeboat that was a tad over loaded


How far inshore?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> It should be free delivery next time. And no missing/failed.



Like this?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Like this?



Summat like that, only there'll be thunder *and* lightning. No half-hearted thunderstorm.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Summat like that, only there'll be thunder *and* lightning. No half-hearted thunderstorm.



Will you and yer three mates be riding through?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Will you and yer three mates be riding through?


Possibly


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2021)

I am incaPUSSitated.

(And watching the F1 highlights)

Just had a cheese and salad roll for supper.


----------



## Moon bunny (4 Jul 2021)

Cheese and chopped tomato on toast for supper.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2021)

Can I add cheese and bean pastries to the Sunday evening cheese string theme? With halloumi fries.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2021)

I'm about to put some food out for the hedgehog 🦔


----------



## tyred (4 Jul 2021)

I was lucky got thirty odd miles in this morning as it has been torrential downpour and thunder all afternoon. 

A building in a town a few miles away has burned down after it was struck by lightning.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I was lucky got thirty odd miles in this morning as it has been torrential downpour and thunder all afternoon.
> 
> A building in a town a few miles away has burned down after it was struck by lightning.


Anybody hurt?

Edit,
This one






_"The Fire Service is at the scene of a fire at the premises of O'Doherty's Coffin and Casket Manufacturers in Strabane."_

https://www.donegallive.ie/news/hom...ency-services-at-strabane-lightning-fire.html


----------



## tyred (4 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Anybody hurt?
> 
> Edit,
> This one
> ...


That's the one. Not aware of any casualties.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> That's the one. Not aware of any casualties.


Hopefully there are none, given it's a Sunday.


----------



## tyred (4 Jul 2021)

Anyway, time for bed. Back in gaol work in the morning.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Anyway, time for bed. Back in gaol work in the morning.


Sithi


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

I have a  and an apricot danish.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Can I add cheese and bean pastries to the Sunday evening cheese string theme? With halloumi fries.


I had some grated Cheese on the top of my Fish Pie, it was yummy


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Crikey that's nasty. I get a range of mild to severe symptoms but my migraines die off after almost exactly four hours, leaving only a slight lingering headache...


4 hours? jealous. mine feel like a railroad spike thru my head. started Friday afternoon 4pmish, got rid of it Sunday morning 6:30amish, peaking Saturday nite early Sunday morning around 2:30am Sunday. barely slept at all, couldn't turn off my brain, wildest dreams when unconscious, then went to work for a short shift. hoping to sleep now, finally Sunday night 11:30pm. duration of pain wutz 24 + 19? 43 hours?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Jul 2021)

Morning all. A day for the ducks. Correction: a second day for the ducks. 

In other news, the dog has been roaming around the house for an hour straight. Normally, he only moves at mealtimes. He is 15.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2021)

Morning damp underfoot outside but clear skies .
Just slipped out no effort required .


----------



## tyred (5 Jul 2021)

It seems to have finally stopped raining.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2021)

Cat has been fed 
First cuppa has been drunk
Body has been cleansed


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2021)

I'm taking my grandson to school this morning then putting some fuel in the car before it gets even more expensive.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2021)

Morning .
It was lovely and bright sunshine first thing this morning. It is now clouding over and going grey .
I watched the GP yesterday. If you exclude the driver up front it was quite interesting . I'm not too keen on the time penalties. For one thing they are inconsistent in their judgements and a driver with a penalty can still drive around and hold up or delay another . I think they should be forced to serve the time in the pits and not have the time added at the end of the race .


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2021)

Why does some muselli and granola feel like the stuff from the bottom of the budgies cage but actually tastes good


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Why does some muselli and granola feel like the stuff from the bottom of the budgies cage but actually tastes good


I usually have fruit and fibre but bought granola last time I shopped. Yes, it's not bad for a change have to admit. Still think I prefer my fruit and fibre though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Why does some muselli and granola feel like the stuff from the bottom of the budgies cage but actually tastes good


Maybe the budgie cage stuff tastes just as good....


----------



## tyred (5 Jul 2021)

I was wrong. It started pouring rain again when I went out for a ride before breakfast.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2021)

Pleasant ½ mile stroll each way to school and back. 
I park before the village one way system and am amused by the folk who just have to stop within a gnats willy of the school gates and then get blocked in by all the others doing exactly the same


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Pleasant ½ mile stroll each way to school and back.
> I park before the village one way system and am amused by the folk who just have to stop within a gnats willy of the school gates and then get blocked in by all the others doing exactly the same


They wouldn't if one was a tank !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2021)

Sold 2 things on the bay at the weekend .

Haven't been paid .


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They wouldn't if one was a tank !


Sadly, a tank would not fit round the village roads without demolishing 17th century cottages and the co-op


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Maybe the budgie cage stuff tastes just as good....


I can't honestly say I fancy trying it


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're weren't using a suspension seat post were you?



Hydraulic air Dropper. I managed my second fastest time back to the caravan, although I was drenched !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I can't honestly say I fancy trying it


I'd try it in the interests of scientific endeavour, of course, only I don't have a budgie.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2021)

It's in between weather here. I can't decide whether to cycle to the shops in Shimano sandals or shoes.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd try it in the interests of scientific endeavour, of course, only I don't have a budgie.


Nor me


----------



## Speicher (5 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Sadly, a tank would not fit round the village roads without demolishing 17th century cottages and the co-op



If you have a large garage, you could fit a tank in it, and still have room for some bicycles.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jul 2021)

I've spent the morning doing online signatures on student record forms for a university where I'm an external examiner. That's hours lost.

Oh, and just as the window cleaners finished it's started raining heavily


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> If you have a large garage, you could fit a tank in it, and still have room for some bicycles.
> 
> View attachment 597448


Or go for a smaller tank...





*Polish TK-3/TKS*
Length: 8 ft 6 in (2.58 metres)
Width: 5 ft 10 in (1.79 metres)
Height: 4 ft 4 in (1.32 metres)


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Or go for a smaller tank...
> View attachment 597452
> 
> 
> ...


Panzerkampfwagen III make short work of that, although I am assuming this was built with the idea of dispersed tanks supporting infantry, not operating as units. All fine and dandy until the tank regiment and air support show up.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent a satisfying morning doing some lumberjill-ing. Very happy with what I've done, although not quite so happy with the sawdust that migrated underneath my clothes. 

Am thinking about some bike time this afternoon as it looks like the rain won't hit till supper time.

But first, lunch! I has a hungry.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jul 2021)

nothing like a good night sleep w/ cool temps & a quiet morning, except for a distant rooster crowing. ain't life grand?! here's wishing one & all a joyous day


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Sold 2 things on the bay at the weekend. Haven't been paid .


that's weird. no?


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> not quite so happy with the sawdust that migrated underneath my clothes.


it does that, doesn't it


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jul 2021)

I've been car hunting by trike a Vauxhall Astra est, but the opening at the tailgate was an inch too low for my trike to fit in .............gets home ........what if I let all the air out of back wheel = lower .


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> I've spent the morning doing online signatures on student record forms for a university where I'm an external examiner. That's hours lost.


watched a movie last night, set at the college my girlfriend went to & that I visited a lot. disappointed neither of us remember the carousel. regardless, the movie was enjoyable for me. the central characters are teachers & students. the movie is "The Rewrite"


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> If you have a large garage, you could fit a tank in it, and still have room for some bicycles.


someone in our neighborhood has a tank. if I remember, I'll snap a pic


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2021)

Spent my lunch break sorting out the car part junk yard that my son had turned my garage into. I really don't know how he managed to strip and replace his car engine given the way he works - total chaos.

Spent some time chasing round the garage, and behind plant pots for various sockets. Managed to find everything bar a 10mm T30 bit and a 10mm deep impact socket - I suspect the socket's fallen behind one of my storage units as that's where I found two. All his spare 'engine bits' are now in three boxes.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been car hunting by trike a Vauxhall Astra est, but the opening at the tailgate was an inch too low for my trike to fit in .............gets home ........what if I let all the air out of back wheel = lower .


Update  yes, but I still don't like not having a spare wheel


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been car hunting by trike a Vauxhall Astra est, but the opening at the tailgate was an inch too low for my trike to fit in .............gets home ........what if I let all the air out of back wheel = lower .


Hope it works and you don't have it putting you of riding the trike.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

Lunch negotiated. One slice of wholemeal toast with rillettes de porc, one slice of wholemeal toast with manchego cheese, a pear, half a punnet of strawberries and two 

Letting that tamp down a bit before heading off for a bicycular bimble.

Oh, and my second locket has turned up.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> it does that, doesn't it



Yeah... OK, in summer, your wearing less, but it still does that in winter when I'm wearing several more layers.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Sold 2 things on the bay at the weekend .
> 
> Haven't been paid .



I always pay as soon as possible when I buy something on the Bay of E.

The only time I had an issue was when the seller gave me the wrong paypal address, and neither of us realized until the payment got refunded to my account.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2021)

Argh,

The pop up gazebo is now trashed. Son left it up on Saturday (working on cars) and it's not just snapped the side rails (which I can repair) the leg is snapped too. I am tempted to bin the old gazebo too - that's not pop up, and it will save me the hassle of trying to get my son to take the blooming thing down when the wind picks up. Nothing like a thunder storm with a bit of wind to smash gazebos.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Jul 2021)

Not the most thoughtful chap then.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2021)

Glad we have no offsprings living at home 
Cat litter replaced 
Works hooter for the has sounded


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I always pay as soon as possible when I buy something on the Bay of E.
> 
> The only time I had an issue was when the seller gave me the wrong paypal address, and neither of us realized until the payment got refunded to my account.


Yes. It is the same here.
It's only happened once before. It's all the inconvenience of having to put it up for sale again, that is if they don't pay . I'm sure they used to have the option of offering it to the under bidder but that seems to have gone . It makes me angry !


----------



## DCLane (5 Jul 2021)

This afternoon whilst out for a short ride I went to a cafe that's been open since last February. Only hardly anyone knows about it, with the cafe being in the far corner of a small business park.

It's a lovely little place, but the owner doesn't want much publicity so she "can keep the riff-raff out". Well that didn't work!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2021)

Ooh! That's odd! They've interrupted Wombledon for a governmint announcement!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

Had a lovely hour and a half riding some local back roads and gravel trails in the company of Max the MTB. I think I earned that  and two chocolate biskits that I'm about to have.

I will have to do some fettling on Max, as I'm not 100% happy with the positioning of the grips and brake levers, plus Max seems to have developed a bit of a clunky wiggle on the headset. And he needs a bath, as he's all dirty and dusty.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

It has gone horribly dark on the horizon...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! That's odd! They've interrupted Wombledon for a governmint announcement!



Well, it's the expected verbal diarrhoea from the Dear Leader.

That's gonna come and bite him in the bum for sure. I'm not going to change anything in terms of what I'm doing, because this is not going to end well...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Yes. It is the same here.
> It's only happened once before. It's all the inconvenience of having to put it up for sale again, that is if they don't pay . I'm sure they used to have the option of offering it to the under bidder but that seems to have gone . It makes me angry !



Drat, that's a right pain...


----------



## tyred (5 Jul 2021)

I'll try and dodge some showers and fit my evening ride in. I'll take the Brompton as I need to visit the supermarket while I'm out. 

I love my Brompton T-bag as it's great for shopping.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been car hunting by trike a Vauxhall Astra est, but the opening at the tailgate was an inch too low for my trike to fit in .............gets home ........what if I let all the air out of back wheel = lower .


I have a Peugeot Partner and the trike goes in unfolded with the back wheel between the two front seats but not protruding. The Berlingo will be the same. Plenty of headroom. I have taken the back seats out as I never need them but it would fit with only the middle one out I think and the other two folded down.
It also has a spare full size wheel.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Spent my lunch break sorting out the car part junk yard that my son had turned my garage into. I really don't know how he managed to strip and replace his car engine given the way he works - total chaos.
> 
> Spent some time chasing round the garage, and behind plant pots for various sockets. Managed to find everything bar a 10mm T30 bit and a 10mm deep impact socket - I suspect the socket's fallen behind one of my storage units as that's where I found two. All his spare 'engine bits' are now in three boxes.


Strange coincidence but my main socket set is missing the 10mm. Plenty of spanners but how did I lose the one socket I most need?


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

The dark clouds seem to have moved away - I've just looked out of the window. Unfortunately, the view currently includes a pair of bonking pigeons in the guttering.

Anyways, never mind that.

Time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jul 2021)

Pulled down a rickety chunk of stone walling in the garden ready for a rebuild.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jul 2021)

@numbnuts +1 to a Peugeot Partner/Citroen Berlingo for bike carrying. Mine can fit a bike in - a trike would probably work with one/either side seat still up.

@Reynard - I agree it's going to end badly. I'm expecting chaos in a couple of months' time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2021)

I've just looked at the time and I've no idea how it got so late so early.


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's the expected verbal diarrhoea from the Dear Leader.
> 
> That's gonna come and bite him in the bum for sure. I'm not going to change anything in terms of what I'm doing, because this is not going to end well...




My felling exactly


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> @numbnuts +1 to a Peugeot Partner/Citroen Berlingo for bike carrying. Mine can fit a bike in - a trike would probably work with one/either side seat still up.
> 
> @Reynard - I agree it's going to end badly. I'm expecting chaos in a couple of months' time.


The seats could not stay up for a trike as the seat would foul them I think tho’ I must admit I have not tried. Might work with the seat off but never thought of that. Just an extra bit of faff and mine is ready to go straight from the car with only the flag needing to be put on. Could try it if I ever need back seats.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2021)

I don't know about you lot but I've just made a pot of tea.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

I've just had a very fine supper of chicken, avocado, tomato, cucumber, lettuce, coleslaw and bread & butter, followed by the other half of that punnet of strawberries. 

Shall be making a  shortly.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> @Reynard - I agree it's going to end badly. I'm expecting chaos in a couple of months' time.



I'd have rather they kept the current level of restrictions. They're not exactly onerous tbh, although there's the inevitable wailing and gnashing of teeth from certain sectors and segments which seems to have coloured the decision.

My worry is that it just becomes a free-for-all - with the inevitable consequences.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't know about you lot but I've just made a pot of tea.


I've just drunk a cup of green tea.


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Pleasant ½ mile stroll each way to school and back.
> I park before the village one way system and am amused by the folk who just have to stop within a gnats willy of the school gates and then get blocked in by all the others doing exactly the same



They probably do the same when going to the gym.


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Why does some muselli and granola feel like the stuff from the bottom of the budgies cage but actually tastes good



Aldi do some that is quite nice, as do M&S.


----------



## tyred (5 Jul 2021)

I followed an extremely smokey diesel Seat Leon through town. Cough splutter. I increasingly hate diesel cars


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd try it in the interests of scientific endeavour, of course, only I don't have a budgie.



Anyone have a budgie to help deptfordmarmoset out?

edit: You will note that he's liked my post.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2021)

Both ours and our neighbors front lawns have been cut


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Anyone have a budgie to help deptfordmarmoset out?



Alas not. No point keeping any pets that the cats consider as snacks-on-legs...


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Update  yes, but I still don't like not having a spare wheel



My C-Max has no spare tyre, we've had it ~6 years & only 1 visit from the fairy. It's probably not a problem.


----------



## tyred (5 Jul 2021)

I'm going to relax now with my new book 📖


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm going to relax now with my new book 📖


Old fashioned paper or new fangled electronic type.


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'd have rather they kept the current level of restrictions. They're not exactly onerous tbh, although there's the inevitable wailing and gnashing of teeth from certain sectors and segments which seems to have coloured the decision.
> 
> My worry is that it just becomes a free-for-all - with the inevitable consequences.



The virus is now endemic with a high level of herd immunity. It's probably less of a problem than the flu.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> The virus is now endemic with a high level of herd immunity. It's probably less of a problem than the flu.



I'm still suffering from the chronic "going away" present that swine flu left me with a decade ago. It's not been fun. I can't say long covid would be fun either.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

Anyways, here's my little blingy treat to myself.  The one on the right is the one that arrived today.


----------



## Speicher (5 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm still suffering from the chronic "going away" present that swine flu left me with a decade ago. It's not been fun. I can't say long covid would be fun either.



After twelve months of treatment for Cancer, I really do not want the challenge of surviving Covid.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> After twelve months of treatment for Cancer, I really do not want the challenge of surviving Covid.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> They're also forecasting a return to below zero temperatures within the next week.
> 
> Put July the 6th in your books for the start of the heatwave.


If by 'heatwave' you mean heavy rain & high winds, then I think it's arrived.

Another day of doing as little as possible except for a quick 45 mile bike ride completed. I could get quite used to having lots of time off work.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> If by 'heatwave' you mean heavy rain & high winds, then I think it's arrived.
> 
> Another day of doing as little as possible except for a quick 45 mile bike ride completed. I could get quite used to having lots of time off work.


It's not the 6th yet!


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's not the 6th yet!


It is now (00:02 on 06/07/21) and it's still wet & windy


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It is now (00:02 on 06/07/21) and it's still wet & windy


Dry and no wind here.


----------



## DCLane (6 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm still suffering from the chronic "going away" present that swine flu left me with a decade ago. It's not been fun. I can't say long covid would be fun either.



Swine flu, which I caught from one of my students, near killed me and left me with additional lung damage on top of a prior industrial injury.

It was nasty for those who had it badly.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Dry and no wind here.


Indoors?

Don't worry, it's coming 
(latest rain radar image)


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Indoors?
> 
> Don't worry, it's coming
> (latest rain radar image)
> View attachment 597558


Or outside. 
OS sheet 21, South Pennines.

7 miles from the M62, on the northern side.

Somewhere under that green patch, NE of Manchester.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> Swine flu, which I caught from one of my students, near killed me and left me with additional lung damage on top of a prior industrial injury.
> 
> It was nasty for those who had it badly.



Goodness me... 

I've never been so ill in my life - barely got out of bed for three months. It fubared my sinuses, leaving me prone to infections at regular intervals. Painful and debilitating, and my ears now don't "pop" with pressure changes e.g. train going through tunnel. So flying anywhere is not really an option.

Good job I'm very much a homebody.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> The virus is now endemic with a high level of herd immunity. It's probably less of a problem than the flu.


I seem to remember a certain former U.S. president telling us Covid was no worse than the 'flu.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

@Jenkins, from the same piece.
_"It predicts the weather up to July 22 - here's what forecasters say we're in for.

*Tuesday 29 Jun - Thursday 8 Jul*

While forecasters are predicting it will be unsettled in the south on Tuesday, June 29, elsewhere the weather experts are expecting drier weather with "long spells of sunshine and lighter winds".

The long range forecast continues: "Temperatures will be warm for most, though locally suppressed under the unsettled weather."

It adds: "Temperatures are likely be above normal, with the potential for some very warm and humid days in the south.

"Winds will likely be light to moderate throughout, with a westerly flow across northern areas, and an easterly flow across the south."

*Thursday 8 Jul - Thursday 22 Jul*

The Met Office predicts settled conditions for this period, although says a few brief unsettled spells of weather are possible, particularly across some northwestern areas and the south.

But the good news is that the temperatures are set to climb again.

The long range forecast says: "Above-average temperatures continue to be well signalled, with the chance of some very warm or hot days to come."_


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! That's odd! They've interrupted Wombledon for a governmint announcement!


At least it is not as bad as what we all feared during the Cold War..

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_f2al0WMTU


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Right, time for a  and a slice of toast.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Time to put the writing away and head off to the Land of Nod.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2021)

Rained well during the night here 
Feels like things are going to put up a bit of a fight


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2021)

Cat has been fed 
First cuppa drank
And just watched a hedgehog walk no run across our Patio


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2021)

Morning.
We had some blue sky a few minutes ago but it has now clouded over !
The weather man on ITV just said that the rain in the night was mainly clear ! Isn't that it's normal colour ?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Had a lovely hour and a half riding some local back roads and gravel trails in the company of Max the MTB. I think I earned that  and two chocolate biskits that I'm about to have.
> 
> I will have to do some fettling on Max, as I'm not 100% happy with the positioning of the grips and brake levers, plus Max seems to have developed a bit of a clunky wiggle on the headset. And he needs a bath, as he's all dirty and dusty.


Bearings loose ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jul 2021)

My daughter has just praised me for my toast-making skills this morning. Apparently, it’s an improvement on yesterday’s effort 

The fact I used slices of bread from the same loaf in the same toaster on the same setting seems to have slipped by…


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I followed an extremely smokey diesel Seat Leon through town. Cough splutter. I increasingly hate diesel cars


Yes! We saw one last year going down the M5 . Huge clouds of black smoke! We followed in its trail! A steam engine would leave less smoke . I could still see it half a mile away!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Both ours and our neighbors front lawns have been cut


Do you have a phantom gardener that comes round and does them ?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm still suffering from the chronic "going away" present that swine flu left me with a decade ago. It's not been fun. I can't say long covid would be fun either.


Yes. If it leaves people with Chronic Fatigue afterwards it could disrupt a lot of people and work places . Strange how they don't seem to have the numbers of people who have been affected!


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2021)

MrsPete is off to get her hair done and pick up a pee sample bottle from the doctors... 

I hope the two don't get confused!


----------



## pawl (6 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'd have rather they kept the current level of restrictions. They're not exactly onerous tbh, although there's the inevitable wailing and gnashing of teeth from certain sectors and segments which seems to have coloured the decision.
> 
> My worry is that it just becomes a free-for-all - with the inevitable consequences.



Hopefully all of us on here and the retirement thread are the people Boris refers to as those continuing to exercise caution Yes it’s good to see deaths and hospital admissions low Abandoning face masks and social distancing is to me ludicrous given every day seems to see an increase in cases People serving in shops must be concerned about their increased vulnerability
Stay safe folks


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! We saw one last year going down the M5 . Huge clouds of black smoke! We followed in its trail! A steam engine would leave less smoke . I could still see it half a mile away!


The trouble with the VAG diesels is that they can be chipped to give out serious BHP but they are then ridiculously smokey. It shouldn't be like that in standard trim.


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Old fashioned paper or new fangled electronic type.


Paper of course.


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2021)

Got wet again this morning. 

Summer is really here at the moment


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Hopefully all of us on here and the retirement thread are the people Boris refers to as those continuing to exercise caution Yes it’s good to see deaths and hospital admissions low Abandoning face masks and social distancing is to me ludicrous given every day seems to see an increase in cases People serving in shops must be concerned about their increased vulnerability
> Stay safe folks


It seems daft to me to do away with precautions when the numbers are still increasing. With the number of cases doubling then surely your chances of coming into contact with someone with it also increase .


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2021)

Work computer doing yet another update - 5% complete.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Work computer doing yet another update - 5% complete.


Tea break?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Do you have a phantom gardener that comes round and does them ?


Yes me


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2021)

Nothing nothing will keep us together


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2021)

Morning all. The water is off but this time it was planned so I had time to prepare pans of water and run a bath before it went off.

Meanwhile, someone's just uncovered a previously unknown Lear Limerick and it features bicycles. However, he spells bicycle bycicle and only gives it one wheel.






There was an old man on a bycicle
Whose nose was adorned with an Icicle.
But they said - ''if you stop,
''It will certainly drop
& abolish both you and your Bycicle.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2021)

I was thinking about the way Boris has handled this virus is a bit like that little Dutch boy with his finger in the dam. Just as the water starts to drop he goes off to answer the phone !


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was thinking about the way Boris has handled this virus is a bit like that little Dutch boy with his finger in the dam. Just as the water starts to drop he goes off to answer the phone !


It is feeling a bit bizarre the way things are going. Sort of, well we have done what we can, now you'll all just have to get on with it.


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2021)

Now my work computer wants to do another update and reboot.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2021)

I had a shave this morning.


----------



## numbnuts (6 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had a shave this morning.


I shave in the evening, but no one seems to notice


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Now my work computer wants to do another update and reboot.



That happened to me last night, but when switching off. We had a major update a few months ago - took half a day, then was still iffy the next morning until it had re-booted a few times.

Very wet here today, the plants do need it though. The side lawn is still rock hard underneath, despite all the rain in the last four days.

I've got 17.5 days holiday to use up in the next 8 weeks . I can carry over 5 days, but that means I've got to use up 2.5 weeks worth. Looking at booking Friday off, but only if it's dry as fancy another play at Llandegla (hopefully no impaled riders this time).


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. The water is off but this time it was planned so I had time to prepare pans of water and run a bath before it went off.
> 
> Meanwhile, someone's just uncovered a previously unknown Lear Limerick and it features bicycles. However, he spells bicycle bycicle and only gives it one wheel.
> 
> ...


I suppose he could have written :
There was an old man on a wheel,
Whose nose was adorned with an eel
It was said , "if you stop
It will certainly drop"
& jelly both you and the eel .


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jul 2021)

Morning all. It's somewhat grey, wet & windy in this corner of Suffolk - the sort of day where the best thing to do is have another cuppa before thinking about doing , but not necessarily doing, some housework.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I suppose he could have written :
> There was an old man on a wheel,
> Whose nose was adorned with an eel
> It was said , "if you stop
> ...


Who'd have suspected we'd have limericks before luncheon!


----------



## mybike (6 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm still suffering from the chronic "going away" present that swine flu left me with a decade ago. It's not been fun. I can't say long covid would be fun either.



You've been vaccinated, are you saying it's no use?


----------



## mybike (6 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Dry and no wind here.



Wet & windy here.


----------



## mybike (6 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Hopefully all of us on here and the retirement thread are the people Boris refers to as those continuing to exercise caution Yes it’s good to see deaths and hospital admissions low Abandoning face masks and social distancing is to me ludicrous given every day seems to see an increase in cases People serving in shops must be concerned about their increased vulnerability
> Stay safe folks



Masks have never been demonstrated to make a difference, indeed, the Danish study showed no statistical difference between wearing a mask or not. The 2 metre rule had no scientific basis either.

COVID is a seasonal virus, like flu, and the season has now long passed. Their figures for cases uses the PCR test at, I believe, 46 cycles, Fauci said anything over 25 is meaningless.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> The trouble with the VAG diesels is that they can be chipped to give out serious BHP but they are then ridiculously smokey. It shouldn't be like that in standard trim.


I think it was a Ford Modeo, an old one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was thinking about the way Boris has handled this virus is a bit like that little Dutch boy with his finger in the dam. Just as the water starts to drop he goes off to answer the phone !


Probably the hair-do.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Masks have never been demonstrated to make a difference, indeed, the Danish study showed no statistical difference between wearing a mask or not. The 2 metre rule had no scientific basis either.
> 
> COVID is a seasonal virus, like flu, and the season has now long passed. Their figures for cases uses the PCR test at, I believe, 46 cycles, Fauci said anything over 25 is meaningless.


Masks have never been claimed to protect the wearer, they do however stop airborne droplets from an infected person spreading the infection


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2021)

I have been paid for one of my sales, the cheaper one . I've been to the post office and posted it .
A chap is coming to buy my Giant mountain bike later .


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Masks have never been demonstrated to make a difference, indeed, the Danish study showed no statistical difference between wearing a mask or not. The 2 metre rule had no scientific basis either.
> 
> COVID is a seasonal virus, like flu, and the season has now long passed. Their figures for cases uses the PCR test at, I believe, 46 cycles, Fauci said anything over 25 is meaningless.



The Covid thread is over here


----------



## mybike (6 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was thinking about the way Boris has handled this virus is a bit like that little Dutch boy with his finger in the dam. Just as the water starts to drop he goes off to answer the phone !



He was following a plan then Ferguson came up with his model, everyone got frightened and the psychologists came up with a plan to scare everyone even more,


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jul 2021)

In other news 'Lord Fluffington' has reappeared, 6 days he's been AWOL although he might have been sneaking in for biccies at night, he does seem a bit 'tired' though the lad.


----------



## mybike (6 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It is feeling a bit bizarre the way things are going. Sort of, well we have done what we can, now you'll all just have to get on with it.



They got it wrong, didn't want to admit it & had trouble getting out of it.


----------



## mybike (6 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I shave in the evening, but no one seems to notice



What is this shave you are talking about?


----------



## mybike (6 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The Covid thread is over here



Comments were made, I replied.


----------



## mybike (6 Jul 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Masks have never been claimed to protect the wearer, they do however stop airborne droplets from an infected person spreading the infection



Only up to a certain size, & droplets carrying virus particles can be smaller.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2021)

I've re-homed my Weather Loach, Wiggle, once I caught it


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had a shave this morning.


Was it the goat ?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Who'd have suspected we'd have limericks before luncheon!


Can we travel to Limerick ?


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Masks have never been demonstrated to make a difference, indeed, the Danish study showed no statistical difference between wearing a mask or not. The 2 metre rule had no scientific basis either.
> 
> COVID is a seasonal virus, like flu, and the season has now long passed. Their figures for cases uses the PCR test at, I believe, 46 cycles, Fauci said anything over 25 is meaningless.



Erm...I disagree.

The University of Hong Kong medical school did a study in Spring of last year and found that masks reduce the rate of infection from 66% to 16%. This study was replicated by Harvard, John Hopkins and Yale Universities in the USA with similar results and, shortly after, the WHO changed their advice re masks.

Also, if masks are so ineffective, why then are the mortality rates here in Asia way lower than in the UK/Europe? Some of the lowest mortality rates from Covid are here in the Far East and all East Asian countries have mask wearing in public a legal requirement.

There's no evidence yet that Covid will be seasonal either. The scientists don't know that yet as the virus keeps evolving.

Anyhoo, dinner time. 

Apologies to @Andy in Germany


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jul 2021)

Ok. Two typhoons in the area.

Will one, both or neither hit us?

Place your bets.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2021)

I once had a Loach I'd named Wiggle
To catch him it was such a giggle
He swam like an eel
Round the tank he did wheel
Then under the gravel he diggled


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jul 2021)

Lovely sunny day with no wind but did not go triking due to volume of traffic.
Down the street a camper van was blocking all the blue badge spaces despite notices forbidding them from parking here anyway. Problems with aggressive M/H owners free camping at Duror apparently and police were called.
The coop has put out a warning on FB which reading between the lines says "don't bother coming shopping as we have nothing in stock anyway".
Just as well I have a good stock of everything except fresh fruit and veg. Can't even go to Oban as cannot get on a ferry due to numbers already booked. Roll on winter.
Do I sound negative? Not at all just realistic.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jul 2021)

There's a bat roost just above my living room window. The bats are awake and are flying around my window just before they head out to feed.

Beautiful sight.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2021)

It is absolutely gerhooning it down here. I think another train journey may be part of my immediate future.


----------



## DCLane (6 Jul 2021)

I've just seen the 3rd scrap metal wagon come past my house, turn round at the end and go back in the past 10 minutes.

Don't they at least work out where each other will be?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2021)

Ventriloquist's work will become much harder when they do away with mask wearing .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The Covid thread is over here


Yes. Too much trouble to move .


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Cool, blustery and showery here chez Casa Reynard. 

It piddled it down with rain overnight. Had to bail out some of my planters, but the daily slug hunt yielded none. My tomato plants are recovering from being eaten.

Too wet to do anything outside, so I am spending the day writing.

And it's almost lunchtime.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It seems daft to me to do away with precautions when the numbers are still increasing. With the number of cases doubling then surely your chances of coming into contact with someone with it also increase .



It's basic statistics, isn't it.

Unfortunately, mathematics doesn't seem to be the government's skill.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> You've been vaccinated, are you saying it's no use?



I've only had one jab so far. Struggling to book a second one (it is due imminently) without being sent halfway across the country.

So I'm only partially protected, and the protection from the Delta variant is much lower than for the older Kent variant after one dose.

My 92 year old mum lives with me. She's the only family I've got left, and I'd never forgive myself if she ended up with covid. Ergo I'm going to keep on doing what I'm doing just because I love her so much.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Had a lovely lunch of one slice of wholemeal toast with lox and schmear, one slice of wholemeal toast with peanut butter and sliced banana, plus the rest of the banana, half a punnet of strawberries and two 

Now got the cycling on the telly. It is wazzing it down with rain outside. The cats are curled up on the bed.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2021)

Will I be lucky enough to get a few miles in later tonight ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2021)

The weather here is horrible.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Will I be lucky enough to get a few miles in later tonight ?


I won't unless it's on Zwift. If I tried riding outside, I would need to take a life jacket with me...


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

@Reynard, you missed your chance to add to your collection









https://www.walkersingleton.co.uk/m...formance-cars-workshop-equipment-parts-stock/


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The weather here is horrible.



It's just stopped raining here, but by golly, it's blowing a hoolie...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The weather here is horrible.



Here too. Currently debating the wisdom or cycling or waiting for the train...


----------



## DCLane (6 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Will I be lucky enough to get a few miles in later tonight ?



Should be drying out. Hopefully I'll be out for a bit this evening, or on Zwift late on.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard, you missed your chance to add to your collection
> View attachment 597656
> 
> View attachment 597657
> ...



Hmmm, not sure I have the garage space...

Except, maybe, for that pedal car.

It's very "me sized" don't you think?


----------



## Ripple (6 Jul 2021)

A colleague came to work in the morning and then disappeared within 10 minutes. 

He booked a day off today and forgot it.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Bearings loose ?



The steerer is wiggly in the head tube, so something's definitely not tight enough. Haven't looked at it yet, though.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> A colleague came to work in the morning and then disappeared within 10 minutes.
> 
> He booked a day off today and forgot it.



Now that's a brain fart of the highest order.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> A colleague came to work in the morning and then disappeared within 10 minutes.
> 
> He booked a day off today and forgot it.


Can beat that, cycled in for the morning shift, 15 miles, only to find out that there was no morning shift that day.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Here too. Currently debating the wisdom or cycling or waiting for the train...


Cycle, no questions


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Cycle, no questions



Poor man'll be singing "Raindrops keep falling on my head" then...


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Poor man'll be singing "Raindrops keep falling on my head" then...


Nah, Why does it always rain on me".

His hat'll stop them falling on his head.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Here too. Currently debating the wisdom or cycling or waiting for the train...



I cycled. filthy rain and a headwind.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I cycled. filthy rain and a headwind.


You never mentioned the wind.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Only up to a certain size, & droplets carrying virus particles can be smaller.


Erm



that's what i'd read too


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Right, a nice  and two chocolate biskits, and then it's time for a girly pamper session.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Erm...I disagree.
> 
> The University of Hong Kong medical school did a study in Spring of last year and found that masks reduce the rate of infection from 66% to 16%. This study was replicated by Harvard, John Hopkins and Yale Universities in the USA with similar results and, shortly after, the WHO changed their advice re masks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ripple (6 Jul 2021)

I got new glasses. 👓


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> A colleague came to work in the morning and then disappeared within 10 minutes.
> 
> He booked a day off today and forgot it.



I did that once


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2021)

I think I might have to cancel my evening ride as I can't find my snorkel and flippers.


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2021)

I really need to clear some space on my hard disk.

I was considering inserting a bigger one but it appears it can't be done on this model of (el cheapo) laptop.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jul 2021)

My son and daughter are doing their martial arts lesson in the house (via Zoom). They have been doing these sessions outside as my son has a series of moves to do using a bo staff (approx. 5’ long piece of wood). Today it is raining.

I moved the TV, the ornaments and clock. There is still the window and light fitting. My son has been reminded that the bo staff has two ends.

I’ve never felt so stressed


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You never mentioned the wind.



Didn't you send it?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Nah, Why does it always rain on me".
> 
> His hat'll stop them falling on his head.



I know why @classic33. I know why.

And I didn't have my Akubra today either...


----------



## mybike (6 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Erm...I disagree.
> 
> The University of Hong Kong medical school did a study in Spring of last year and found that masks reduce the rate of infection from 66% to 16%. This study was replicated by Harvard, John Hopkins and Yale Universities in the USA with similar results and, shortly after, the WHO changed their advice re masks.
> 
> ...



The Dutch study showed no statistically significant evidence https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33205991/

I've seen nothing of those studies, where are they documented?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I think I might have to cancel my evening ride as I can't find my snorkel and flippers.



Well, you can't have mine. I be needing them.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Anyways, have emerged feeling pampered and pretty.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Right, time to feed the cats and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Didn't you send it?


No, not me this time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> No, not me this time.



Hmmm...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2021)

In other news, I need a shower.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> There's a bat roost just above my living room window. The bats are awake and are flying around my window just before they head out to feed.
> 
> Beautiful sight.


Bats in yer belfry?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, I need a shower.


You had the chance cycling home.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> Should be drying out. Hopefully I'll be out for a bit this evening, or on Zwift late on.





LeetleGreyCells said:


> I won't unless it's on Zwift. If I tried riding outside, I would need to take a life jacket with me...


Well i did get out only 10 miles but smiled all the way


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well i did get out only 10 miles but smiled all the way


It's not stopped raining here. Plus I had to collect the dog's repeat prescription from the vets and then go to the pet shop to buy some dog food. Just sat down with a cup of green tea.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2021)

A proper film to watch at last and it's the latest version


----------



## DCLane (6 Jul 2021)

Gave up with trying to go out for a ride as it keeps raining. A Zwift ride instead had to make do.

I'll be out tomorrow for a regular Wednesday evening ride round Elland race circuit anyway.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Good supper tonight, which was a duplication of last night's chicken salad.

Now settling down to watch the second half of Italy v Spain.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Good supper tonight, which was a duplication of last night's chicken salad.
> 
> Now settling down to watch the second half of Italy v Spain.


Got it on but not really concentrating. I don’t have a preference which of them wins which doesn’t make it so interesting.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Got it on but not really concentrating. I don’t have a preference which of them wins which doesn’t make it so interesting.



's funny, I enjoy a game more when I'm a neutral. Far less stressful


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> 's funny, I enjoy a game more when I'm a neutral. Far less stressful


Crikey…there we go!


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

Damn funny. Like a train... in the distance.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmmm...


Any thunder, lightning?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey…there we go!



Well, that's ignited things...

I reckoned this one would go to extra time.


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2021)

Simba (cat) is wandering round the house meowing happily as he's caught a.....

You will never guess.












A nerf bullet. They love playing with them.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Simba (cat) is wandering round the house meowing happily as he's caught a.....
> 
> You will never guess.
> 
> ...


Molly isn’t interested in the footie!


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The weather here is horrible.


Here as well - there's been frequent heavy showers all day. During one of them, I received a text message from my sister to the effect of "For goodness sake, go back to work so the weather improves"


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly isn’t interested in the footie!
> 
> View attachment 597714



Likewise the girls. They've buggered off upstairs.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

Ooo. Getting exciting now! ⚽


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ooo. Getting exciting now! ⚽



Hmmm, maybe I wasn't so far wrong in thinking this would go to extra time and pens...


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Nothing nothing will keep us together


We can beat them forever and ever,


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Well, extra time it is...


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2021)

Still rain of Biblical proportions 

I finally got around to completing re-assembly of the Rudge. I had removed a link from the chain and replaced it with a half-link as the chain was always loose and rattled a bit over bumps inside the chaincase. I had managed to drop the circlip thing from the joining link into the chaincase  and it was stuck in the oily gunge at the bottom of it and it was a complete 🤬 to fish out again.

I do wonder if a chaincase is really worth it. The chain (and my trousers) stay nice and clean and the chain will last for decades but it is a nightmare to remove the wheel when combined with rod brakes, hub gear and dynamo. Still, it's all ready for the road now.

I also cleaned and oiled the chain on the Brompton and adjusted the brakes.

I think it is time I tidied up the garage.

Now time to relax and read a little.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jul 2021)

Only two things of note today.
1 - I am slightly more aerodynamic having had to get the clippers out for a grade 3 cut.
2 - The baseball cap I keep in the car seemed to have gone missing when I needed it on Saturday, so it has now been replaced by one of the multitude of freebies I've collected from various events over the years


----------



## DCLane (6 Jul 2021)

I've seen 2 minutes of the EURO semi-final. They all seem to be falling over injured.

On a bike they'd be straight back up, pretending it didn't happen


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2021)

Black bin day, tomorrow. It's by the kerb ready for the morning collection.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

Would rather there had been another goal. I always feel there is an element of luck with penalty shoot outs. Good guess by the goalie to pull off a save and that could be it.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Penalties it is.

Nice to know my instincts were correct. Mum now owes me cake.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

Oops!


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Mum owes me more cake, because Italy have won.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Jul 2021)

Couple of poor ones from Spain so Italy deserved it.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Couple of poor ones from Spain so Italy deserved it.



Yeah. I always thought they'd squeak it - based on the fact that Spain have had two matches gone to extra time on the bounce.


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2021)

I'm trying to choose between salt and vinegar and prawn cocktail . Probably the most difficult decision I've made all day


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oops!


What've you done?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm trying to choose between salt and vinegar and prawn cocktail . Probably the most difficult decision I've made all day



In that case, cheese & onion...


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

Right, time for a  and the last apricot danish.


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I really need to clear some space on my hard disk.
> 
> I was considering inserting a bigger one but it appears it can't be done on this model of (el cheapo) laptop.



Zip file everything?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jul 2021)

Morning. A cooler morning, but currently dry and not forecast to rain until late afternoon / early evening (as if I believe that…  )

Hopefully, I will get a ride in today. As long as I get back for around 2PM I should be fine


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2021)

Good morning. it should be overcast but not rainy today. I'll still pack my Akubra though.

In other news, I had to change the battery in my clock yesterday.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> . I'll still pack my Akubra though.


Had to Google that. Thought it was a make of jacket at first.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2021)

Well that put a fight up 
Looks like we had some rain overnight


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Jul 2021)

Never mind "taking back control" would you mind taking the weather as well ! It is persisting down with rain here my dogs and l are in a state of damp confusion


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2021)

I'm nearly up. Anything happening out there? 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm nearly up. Anything happening out there? 🤔



Afraid not @PeteXXX it's raining a bit further along the A4500 
Your bin's have not been emptied yet 
So let's hope the day improves for all of us 

On a lighter note first cuppa drank here 
workstation ready for action 
Cat has been fed


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2021)

Thanks @biggs682 
The fibre optic cable dig up the road team (FOCDUTR, for short) are nearly at our house. I hope my car is t'other side of the trench when it's dug!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Thanks @biggs682
> The fibre optic cable dig up the road team (FOCDUTR, for short) are nearly at our house. I hope my car is t'other side of the trench when it's dug!



There's a lot of that being done locally can't wait for it to be completed


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> The steerer is wiggly in the head tube, so something's definitely not tight enough. Haven't looked at it yet, though.


Apply the front brake and rock it backwards and forwards, it will usually show if they are loose .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I think I might have to cancel my evening ride as I can't find my snorkel and flippers.


Can't you hold your breath For 7 minutes like those 2 women did free diving the other night on a programme about Devon and Cornwall ?


----------



## tyred (7 Jul 2021)

The sun was shining on this morning's ride but it has already clouded over with dark clouds.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2021)

It tried to rain on the ride in, but seems to be brightening up now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Had to Google that. Thought it was a make of jacket at first.



Think Crocodile Dundee hat. Worn by someone older, shorter, and beardyerer but nonetheless still thoroughly dashing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2021)

Ugh. I've just remembered that I need to be at the team zoom meeting this morning to be introduced to other team leaders.

Poo.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jul 2021)

Another nice dry day but forecast to be overcast. Yesterday was so sunny I had to find my freebee sunglasses I got from Spec--s. I had eye drops and as usual it was nice and sunny so he just gave me those.
Sitting in the garden yesterday a kestrel landed on a tall post exactly 5 metres from me. It could not see over the artichokes on approach or it would not have come with me being there. No camera and even if I had any movement would have sent it off.


----------



## tyred (7 Jul 2021)

I hate Windows Hello Assistant


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2021)

Morning.
The sun has come out briefly. Our dustbin has been emptied. Not sure what to do next !


----------



## numbnuts (7 Jul 2021)

Shopping by trike this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2021)

Bins have bin.. 
I've bought some new fish. 4 Stripey Danio and 2 sucking loaches. 
🐠


----------



## tyred (7 Jul 2021)

I never realised before that my work laptop has a finger recognition thingy.

They are phasing out smart cards and I've wasted my whole morning trying to set up the new login system which involves swiping my finger print and installing an app on my phone and seems like a load of extra hassle.

Was so tempted to say I don't use a smart phone to see what would have happened next! I'm sure that there must a few in the company who don't.


----------



## mybike (7 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ugh. I've just remembered that I need to be at the team zoom meeting this morning to be introduced to other team leaders.
> 
> Poo.



They probably feel the same.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2021)

While we're talking about poo, a bird has done one on the dining room window (outside) 
🐦 💩


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2021)

Artnoon! I'm having an inactivity day. It's not as easy as it sounds - even telling you about it involves disrupting my inactivity.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Artnoon! I'm having an inactivity day. It's not as easy as it sounds - even telling you about it involves disrupting my inactivity.



I am spending today spotting oxymorons.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Jul 2021)

We now have two wild rabbits in the garden - dead cute they are too, although we are worried that the Buzzard that rules the skies above our house will take an interest.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2021)

I am back on 4-day work weeks, and doing driving duties 75% of that time. Which is pretty good, compared.


----------



## fossyant (7 Jul 2021)

Today's lunch break was hoovering and washing the car - oh snow foam. Great fun. I've then jet washed the bottom end of the drive to remove all the crud my son's car has left from the 'new' engine installation works.  At least it's running and hasn't blown up.


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Zip file everything?



Or buy an external hard drive, plug it in and move files there.


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Jul 2021)

Typhoon news.

One has wimped out and faded away en route to southern Taiwan and the other one’s made a beeline for northern Vietnam.

Damm. I was looking forward to a day off.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> doing driving duties 75% of that time


stay alert! :-)


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Artnoon! I'm having an inactivity day. It's not as easy as it sounds - even telling you about it involves disrupting my inactivity.


actively napping?


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.The sun has come out briefly. Our dustbin has been emptied. Not sure what to do next !


rejoice!


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> smart phone


I'm often disappointed how, despite the billions these companies make & all the bragging about their designers & programmers, that these things aren't actually so smart. don't they have anyone using them to tell what they should do with them? maybe I'm just too dumb?


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Shopping by trike this morning


shopping for a 4th wheel?


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Sitting in the garden yesterday a kestrel landed on a tall post exactly 5 metres from me. It could not see over the artichokes on approach or it would not have come with me being there. No camera and even if I had any movement would have sent it off.


you lived in the moment. I envy you


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

Warm and muggy here chez Casa Reynard. And it's just started to pour with rain.

I did manage to do some gardening this morning - which included clipping the grape vine and undertaking the daily slug hunt.

Rain has now kiboshed the afternoon plans, so I will just sit at my desk, work on the writing and watch the cycling.

Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2021)

starting a long week of vacation, beginning this Friday. July is gonna fly by, I just know it. if only there was a way to slow it down ...


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Apply the front brake and rock it backwards and forwards, it will usually show if they are loose .



Thanks for the tip  I'm sort of learning there's a difference between "road tight" and "off road tight"  For all that it's mostly flat out here, those gravel trails have got some fairly hairy bits.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

Ah, the tete de la course is just about to hit Mont Ventoux for the first time today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, the tete de la course is just about to hit Mont Ventoux for the first time today.


I hope Cavendish manages to keep ahead of today's cut off time. A tough day for the sprinters.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope Cavendish manages to keep ahead of today's cut off time. A tough day for the sprinters.



Well, my knees are aching just from watching... Yeah, fingers crossed - the pace up front is infernal.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

Anyways, had a lovely lunch of two slices of wholemeal toast with the last of the rillettes de porc, a banana, half a punnet of raspberries and two


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope Cavendish manages to keep ahead of today's cut off time. A tough day for the sprinters.



I'm looking forwards to the highlights tonight.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> If you have a large garage, you could fit a tank in it, and still have room for some bicycles.


got a pic of the one in our neighborhood yesterday, in the rain. the owner runs a septic service. I guess he keeps it out front to help drum up business? anyway, I think it is a tank. I don't know anything about them. it's pretty small but looks legit


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

Finally managed to book my second covid jab for Monday afternoon. Not in Ely, which is a pain, but I've managed to get a slot in Downham Market, which is still local-ish. So it will be bike-train-bike. One stop on the train if I go from Littleport.

This is the magic trick, as I will probably be contacted by the place in Ely *after* I've had my second jab...


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

Just looking at train times. Outbound train is fine for my appointment time. Inbound train, unless I get *very * lucky, I'll have to wait at least three quarters of an hour. It's only 16 miles home...


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> got a pic of the one in our neighborhood yesterday, in the rain. the owner runs a septic service. I guess he keeps it out front to help drum up business? anyway, I think it is a tank. I don't know anything about them. it's pretty small but looks legit
> View attachment 597789


Scorpion?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2021)

My lazy day led me to ordering a takeaway. However, because my address is difficult to find, I didn't want to risk delivery from somewhere only half a mile away. So I'm going to have to go out on the bike. 

(I can't remember when I last had a takeaway. Maybe 2 years ago.)


----------



## mybike (7 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Or buy an external hard drive, plug it in and move files there.



A cloud account might be an option too. As would a network drive.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

Lady issues today, and I feel absolutely godawful. 

If anyone fancies the herd of heffalumps currently tap dancing on my middle, they are welcome to them.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lady issues today, and I feel absolutely godawful.
> 
> If anyone fancies the herd of heffalumps currently tap dancing on my middle, they are welcome to them.



A gentle virtual hug has been sent your way.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> A gentle virtual hug has been sent your way.



Thank you Dave xxx


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

And there's the small matter of a football match to see to.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lady issues today, and I feel absolutely godawful.
> 
> If anyone fancies the herd of heffalumps currently tap dancing on my middle, they are welcome to them.


That’s one thing I don’t miss as much as I would like to still be younger


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2021)

Oops I put an AA battery in the wrong way around according to my father


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2021)

Hugs @Reynard the nearest I get to that is trapped wind after a curry night, so I can sympathise 😔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2021)

I guess it's that time in the sporting season......


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ugh. I've just remembered that I need to be at the team zoom meeting this morning to be introduced to other team leaders.
> 
> Poo.



This went better than expected: all I had to do was wave when my name was mentioned and I could then push off and do something more interesting...


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2021)

2 - 0 already


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. it should be overcast but not rainy today. I'll still pack my Akubra though.
> 
> *In other news, I had to change the battery in my clock yesterday.*


What did you change it for, and did it work?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Warm and muggy here chez Casa Reynard. And it's just started to pour with rain.
> 
> I did manage to do some gardening this morning - which included clipping the grape vine and undertaking the daily slug hunt.
> 
> ...


Copper foil or flatten a copper pipe, running either round the pot.
Works by inducing a small voltage, chemical reaction with the slime, which the slugs don't like.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lady issues today, and I feel absolutely godawful.
> If anyone fancies the herd of heffalumps currently tap dancing on my middle, they are welcome to them.


Wifey used to call them "little people"


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Oops I put an AA battery in the wrong way around according to my father


have you turned it right way around?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2021)

Odd....There's that train again......


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

Feeling a bit better after two paracetamol and a sausage sandwich.

Although the footy is now making me feel like a cat on a hot tin roof.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> That’s one thing I don’t miss as much as I would like to still be younger



Awh xxx


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!


You've found that £1 coin you dropped earlier this year?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2021)

Blimey, that Schmeichel made England sweat for that!


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've found that £1 coin you dropped earlier this year?



That too


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2021)

Ouf... That was stressful. Time to decompress.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2021)

You have to hand it to the Danes, they make fabulous sandcastles....


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You have to hand it to the Danes, they make fabulous sandcastles....
> View attachment 597849


Tide and time, tide and time...


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jul 2021)

My grass needs cutting. It was going to be done today, but an unplanned bike ride happened instead.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2021)

dinner. hot Italian sausage, peppers & onions. not fancy but it'll do


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

That's a bit more poncy than my sausage muffin this evening 

In other news, my hot water bottle has sprung a leak.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's a bit more poncy than my sausage muffin this evening
> 
> In other news, my hot water bottle has sprung a leak.


Were you using it at the time it sprang a leak.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

*Public Information Announcement*
You only have 450 days left to use any paper £50 notes you have lying around.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Were you using it at the time it sprang a leak.



Alas, yes  Ergo, soggy Reynard.


----------



## kayakerles (8 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Happy Independence Day to our Colonial friends
> 
> 🇺🇸🇬🇧🇺🇸


Yeah, thanks. New to the Thread de la Mundane. 💥  ☄


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Alas, yes  Ergo, soggy Reynard.


Could have been worse, finding out upon waking up in the morning for instance.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> dinner. hot Italian sausage, peppers & onions. not fancy but it'll do
> View attachment 597852



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFp992ZAVZA


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2021)

I made pork ribs, cole slaw, and a baked potato. 

Mrs. GA no like the salsiccia.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Yeah, thanks. New to the Thread de la Mundane. 💥  ☄


A thousand welcomes!


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

kayakerles said:


> Yeah, thanks. New to the Thread de la Mundane. 💥  ☄



Welcome


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Could have been worse, finding out upon waking up in the morning for instance.



Been there, done that...


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

Right, I'm starting to generate gibberish, so it's time to put the writing away for today and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right,* I'm starting to generate gibberish, so it's time to put the writing away for today and head off to bed.*
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Why use that excuse?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jul 2021)

The dog has woken me from my slumber. And now I cannot go back to sleep.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2021)

Thursday morning starts like so many others .
Dry outside .
Walking bare footed over cat litter can be painful .


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Public Information Announcement*
> You only have 450 days left to use any paper £50 notes you have lying around.



What will they be replaced with?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2021)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lady issues today, and I feel absolutely godawful.
> 
> If anyone fancies the herd of heffalumps currently tap dancing on my middle, they are welcome to them.


What are your cat's doing on your tummy ?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Thursday morning starts like so many others .
> Dry outside .
> Walking bare footed over cat litter can be painful .


He's doing that Wilson Kepple and Betty dance again !


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2021)

First cuppa went down well
Cat has been fed
Green & brown bins are awaiting arrival of the mothership.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2021)

Better late than never I suppose
Must remember to feed the birds this morning


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lady issues today, and I feel absolutely godawful.
> 
> If anyone fancies the herd of heffalumps currently tap dancing on my middle, they are welcome to them.



Swap them for the razor blades, amoeba in my throat & the Olympic nasal team doing a marathon.

Actually, probably not.

Grandchildren kindly donated these to me & I'm feeling much like a squeezed out dish rag.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Swap them for the razor blades, amoeba in my throat & the Olympic nasal team doing a marathon.
> 
> Actually, probably not.
> 
> Grandchildren kindly donated these to me & I'm feeling much like a squeezed out dish rag.


I hope it's not the delta variant. It doesn't present like ''classic'' covid, more like a bad summer cold.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> What will they be replaced with?


Polymer ones, in circulation these last two weeks now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Polymer ones, in circulation these last two weeks now.


I seem to remember reading that an enormous proportion of the paper £50s had disappeared from circulation and the speculation was that they were a major criminal unit of currency. If so, there's going to be an awful lot of money laundering going on.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I seem to remember reading that an enormous proportion of the paper £50s had disappeared from circulation and the speculation was that they were a major criminal unit of currency. If so, there's going to be an awful lot of money laundering going on.


There's not many places that'll accept a £50 note, even if what you're paying for costs more.

Exchange yours for Euro's.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's not many places that'll accept a £50 note, even if what you're paying for costs more.
> 
> Exchange yours for Euro's.


Or 0.002121395 Bitcoins


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2021)

Got tomorrow booked off, but I think I'll dash to the caravan at lunch before my 2pm meeting. Only issue is rounding up 4 cat's for the journey. Bike ride tomorrow in North Wales - road if dry, Llandegla if wet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Or 0.002121395 Bitcoins


The only thing I've learnt about bitcoins is that fungible is actually a thing, though only by them being non-fungible tokens . And NFT no longer stands for a place on London's Southbank.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2021)

I've been told that's it's my fault that the auto-squirty airfreshener has ended up in pieces up the hall after it sprayed my head when I bent down in front of it to get my wallet out of my bag...


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The only thing I've learnt about bitcoins is that fungible is actually a thing, though only by them being non-fungible tokens . And NFT no longer stands for a place on London's Southbank.


Or NFT Northern Food Transport


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2021)

I've just taken 2 parrots! One was broken !. I knew I should have kept the receipt !


----------



## Speicher (8 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just taken 2 parrots! One was broken !. I knew I should have kept the receipt !



Are you aspirin' to get your money back?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just taken 2 parrots! One was broken !. I knew I should have kept the receipt !


Norwegian Blue? Was it only pretending to be broken? Or has it joined the choir invisible?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> Are you aspirin' to get your money back?


He'll sit a Polly graph if he could get his money back.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> He'll sit a Polly graph if he could get his money back.



Yes, you've reminded me to put the kettle on, we'll all have tea!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Norwegian Blue? Was it only pretending to be broken? Or had it joined the choir invisible?


Lovely plumage packaging


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> can-o-peas, where's the sauseech


I have a nice video clip, from our wedding. we had French food & a Reggie band. but one of my Italian Uncles, is on tape, actually saying "where's the sauseech" we treasure it. another Uncle, the one actually born in Italy & spoke little English, asked "where's the beer" (that much he could say). & our band went hungry, except for one last tray of hot veggies. I'm afraid we (aka MIL) failed our guests & gig workers. in other news, I had a NY mailman, while I was visiting my parents in NY, when he found out I had to drive 200 miles back to MA, in a snow storm, w/ my Subaru Forester, w/ winter tires, actually use the phrase "fuggedaboutit". rare moments that crack me up


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's a bit more poncy than my sausage muffin this evening


if I could have bought 1 link I would have. Wifey & Daughter don't care for it. now I have to deal w/ the leftovers. but they enjoyed the grilled veggies with rice & some leftover grilled chicken from the other day. I prefer to cook the sausage, by roasting it in the oven on a bed of peppers, onions, garlic & a sprinkle of olive oil, served on proper sub rolls. not quite as good as outside Fenway baseball park, but a few times a year, it'll do


----------



## DCLane (8 Jul 2021)

Currently I'm sat outside Sid's Café in Holmfirth having a coffee and a bun.

The café owner's a lady. And she's not called Sid.

(and yes, I _know _it's from Last of the Summer Wine  )

Another misnomer is the bike I'm currently using has wheels with the word "SPEED" on them in big letters


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Jul 2021)

I've got a new project, l know, l know , l'm messing around in the kitchen instead of my workshop but hey my partner in crime is off messing about with horse business , not a word when she comes back 





















Yep it's a Bernard Carré frame and fork from about 1972 ish. I'm just using up my stock of ancient French components with no respect to correct period , heathen aren't l ?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2021)

Green bin has been emptied and re sited at the bottom of our driveway


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> Are you aspirin' to get your money back?


I can't take Aspirin having had a stomach ulcer bleed .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Jul 2021)

Oh l meant to say if anyone is an authority on such frames please share your wisdom with this heathen !!


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I have a nice video clip, from our wedding. we had French food & a Reggie band. but one of my Italian Uncles, is on tape, actually saying "where's the sauseech" we treasure it. another Uncle, the one actually born in Italy & spoke little English, asked "where's the beer" (that much he could say). & our band went hungry, except for one last tray of hot veggies. I'm afraid we (aka MIL) failed our guests & gig workers. in other news, I had a NY mailman, while I was visiting my parents in NY, when he found out I had to drive 200 miles back to MA, in a snow storm, w/ my Subaru Forester, w/ winter tires, actually use the phrase "fuggedaboutit". rare moments that crack me up


My father, though a man of many nationalities, mostly favored the Irish heritage, as did most of his family. My sister married into a large Italian American family, and I married into a Nordic and German family. My father, and now I, the character among them. Our wedding was a rollercoaster, I have often thought of basing a work of short fiction on it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> if I could have bought 1, link I would have. Wifey & Daughter don't care for it. now I have to deal w/ the leftovers. but they enjoyed the grilled veggies with rice & some leftover grilled chicken from the other day. I prefer to cook the sausage, by roasting it in the oven on a bed of peppers, onions, garlic & a sprinkle of olive oil, served on proper sub rolls. not quite as good as outside Fenway baseball park, but a few times a year, it'll do


Too hot for the oven in the summer here, so I grill out a great deal.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I've got a new project, l know, l know , l'm messing around in the kitchen instead of my workshop but hey my partner in crime is off messing about with horse business , not a word when she comes back
> View attachment 597887
> 
> 
> ...


Your secret is safe with us .







At a price !


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I've got a new project, l know, l know , l'm messing around in the kitchen instead of my workshop but hey my partner in crime is off messing about with horse business , not a word when she comes back
> View attachment 597887
> 
> 
> ...


Love the lugs. Very posh


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> My father, though a man of many nationalities, mostly favored the Irish heritage, as did most of his family. My sister married into a large Italian American family, and I married into a Nordic and German family. My father, and now I, the character among them. Our wedding was a rollercoaster, I have often thought of basing a work of short fiction on it.


That must have been difficult exchanging rings ? Weren't you afraid of dropping them ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> That must have been difficult exchanging rings ? Weren't you afraid of dropping them ?


Least of our worries, nuff said. Been a great marriage since.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Your secret is safe with us .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 l'm poor expat scraping an existence in hostile territory , please be gentle with me🍷bonne santé


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2021)

Can you remember when you used to open up a packet of cereals and found a plastic toy inside ?
Well I just opened up a box of cornflakes and found a rear mech inside ! 



I had bought it on the bay but I was surprised at the packaging !


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

Mild, still and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but my get-up-and-go has gotten up and buggered off.

Going to have a quiet day writing and watching the cycling. May go for a gentle bimble later on if I feel up to it.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why use that excuse?



Cos then I've got to unpick what I *tried* to say, which makes my head hurt. It's just less faff to put things away when things stop making sense.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What are your cat's doing on your tummy ?



They're a replacement for the leaky hot water bottle


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Swap them for the razor blades, amoeba in my throat & the Olympic nasal team doing a marathon.
> 
> Actually, probably not.
> 
> Grandchildren kindly donated these to me & I'm feeling much like a squeezed out dish rag.



Misery loves company. Suitably socially-distanced, of course.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2021)

We're off to the wedding reception for our gay next-door-neighbours this afternoon. 💒
They're both really lovely girls 👭


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cos then I've got to unpick what I *tried* to say, which makes my head hurt. It's just less faff to put things away when things stop making sense.


You could have just said you were off to theLand of Nod, via Wooden Hill.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2021)

Caravan dash done  - currently logged back into work.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You could have just said you were off to theLand of Nod, via Wooden Hill.



Well, I *had* been spending the evening writing, and I didn't want to sound like a perpetual broken record LOL


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> if I could have bought 1, link I would have. Wifey & Daughter don't care for it. now I have to deal w/ the leftovers. but they enjoyed the grilled veggies with rice & some leftover grilled chicken from the other day. I prefer to cook the sausage, by roasting it in the oven on a bed of peppers, onions, garlic & a sprinkle of olive oil, served on proper sub rolls. not quite as good as outside Fenway baseball park, but a few times a year, it'll do



Send me theirs, then. I loooooooooooove sausages!!!


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

Anyways, lunch calls, bbl...


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

That's the last of the sausages cleared up in a sandwich, plus I've had a banana, a tangerine, finished the raspberries and drunk two 

Now to settle down and watch the rest of today's stage in the TdF


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2021)

Bought some rather nice Profile Design bar tape from the LBS (Rhyl Bike Hub) last week and left it in the car boot. I've just fitted it to the bike, but my god does it stink. It's "off gassing" something terrible.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2021)

You never stop learning and finding things out


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Send me theirs, then. I loooooooooooove sausages!!!


dig in! surprising how easily one goes down. never had 2 but I think there might be 2 in my future. just need to get some game tickets!


----------



## carpiste (8 Jul 2021)

After discovering the miracle of Tofu and Korean spices I had a couple of packages turn up today. A Tofu press and a bunch of spices and seeds. Guess what I`ll be up to between rides this coming few days 🥣


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> You never stop learning and finding things out


& there's a name for that. seems simple enuff (I mean who isn't) but maybe there's more to it than that? excerpt: "In the most basic terms, a lifelong learner is someone who keeps acquiring new skills and capabilities well past their formal education years. It involves not only studying new topics but also developing an open-minded, positive attitude about the dynamic nature of the world."


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2021)

That's enough work for the day. Sun is shining, MrsF not at the van until tomorrow, my dad's not here, so no beer with him, so off for a pootle, some beers and some food. 

First stop is The Point in Talacre, but despite table service for drinks, you have to order food inside, erm, not leaving 'Frank' outside on his own.

Cheers







PS can't smell the stinky new bar tape whilst outside.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> Currently I'm sat outside Sid's Café in Holmfirth having a coffee and a bun.
> 
> The café owner's a lady. And she's not called Sid.
> 
> ...


My takeaway last night came from the 2 Sisters Tandoori. No sign of any sisters. The 2 guys behind the counter could have been brothers, though. They had a very similar miserableness.

I'll not hear a bad word about their Tilapia Shatkora, though.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jul 2021)

so tired, of so many American,s who insist on being such a-holes ... it's exhausting


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

I know I've felt absolutely godawful these last couple of days, but the world really does feel like a MUCH better place after a nice bike ride.

Ended up spending an hour and a half in the company of Wiggy #1, the Rouen roadie. Dropped off mum's prescription at the Quack while I was at it.

Now sitting down to a  and two chocolate biskits.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> dig in! surprising how easily one goes down. never had 2 but I think there might be 2 in my future. just need to get some game tickets!
> View attachment 597919



Oooo, nice, thank you


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> That's enough work for the day. Sun is shining, MrsF not at the van until tomorrow, my dad's not here, so no beer with him, so off for a pootle, some beers and some food.
> 
> First stop is The Point in Talacre, but despite table service for drinks, you have to order food inside, erm, not leaving 'Frank' outside on his own.
> 
> ...



Glad I'm not the only one who has given their bikes a name


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

Right, time to go and feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope it's not the delta variant. It doesn't present like ''classic'' covid, more like a bad summer cold.



Tested negative, I'm already starting to get over it.


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Or 0.002121395 Bitcoins



Get into pyramid currency.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to go and feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


Who said feed? Me too 🐱


----------



## fossyant (8 Jul 2021)

Decided not to eat at 'The Point' as it was burgers or pizza. Headed back towards Prestatyn and stopped off at The Beaches Hotel - been here quite often to eat outside. Decided upon home made beef and ale pie with triple cooked chips and veg. It was delicious. The guy waiting on took my card inside to 'swipe' rather than me leaving the bike outside. Top service.  He'd warned they were 'busy' and there might be a delay, not a problem.... food actually arrived within 10 minutes of ordering.

Oh and riding through 'Presthaven' some young teen lad shouted 'Oi that's my bike', I smiled and carried on - the bike is at least twice his age and was built for me alone !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who has given their bikes a name


My daughter has a CX bike 'Isla' (simply from Islabike) and an MTB 'Dave' - when we picked it up she misread the brand on the down tube and said, "Dave's? It used to be Dave's bike?!" It's a Dawes....


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Can you remember when you used to open up a packet of cereals and found a plastic toy inside ?
> Well I just opened up a box of cornflakes and found a rear mech inside !
> 
> 
> ...


You've stumbled across a great idea for a retro marketing tool


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

Clearing noms from the fridge, so a supper of courgette parmigiana, cold lamb and bread & butter. 

A  will be added to that in short order once I've done the dishes.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Who said feed? Me too 🐱
> 
> 
> View attachment 597955



Will a pouch of fishy Sheba do you, sweetpea?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> & there's a name for that. seems simple enuff (I mean who isn't) but maybe there's more to it than that? excerpt: "In the most basic terms, a lifelong learner is someone who keeps acquiring new skills and capabilities well past their formal education years. It involves not only studying new topics but also developing an open-minded, positive attitude about the dynamic nature of the world."


I could not agree more , well said !!


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My daughter has a CX bike 'Isla' (simply from Islabike) and an MTB 'Dave' - when we picked it up she misread the brand on the down tube and said, "Dave's? It used to be Dave's bike?!" It's a Dawes....



*chuckle*


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Clearing noms from the fridge, so a supper of courgette parmigiana, cold lamb and bread & butter.
> 
> A  will be added to that in short order once I've done the dishes.


What the hell are you living in England for ? with your pallet you should be here in France ( apart from bread with butter)


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Get into pyramid currency.


Do I have to walk like an Egyptian? 🏜


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> What the hell are you living in England for ? with your pallet you should be here in France ( apart from bread with butter)



Because I don't wish to develop an even bigger addiction to good cheese... 

Although I did manage to get my mitts on a lovely Chaource previous week, with just the right degree of runny squishyness.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2021)

N.B. @woodbutchmaster - by origin, I'm half Belgian, a quarter Polish and a quarter German, all cultures decidedly more epicurean than that of the folks in this neck of deepest, darkest East Anglia.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2021)

Well 11 miles on the bike tonight has eased the day down nicely


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Will a pouch of fishy Sheba do you, sweetpea?


She had decent stuff tonight. Nature’s Menu


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Clearing noms from the fridge, so a supper of courgette parmigiana, cold lamb and bread & butter.
> 
> A  will be added to that in short order once I've done the dishes.


I always think courgettes are slubbery things. Yuck!


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jul 2021)

Another good news, bad news day.

Good news - bright, sunny & warm morning so, after a decent lie in and a relaxed breakfast, the latter part of the morning was spent cutting the grass & beheading all the dandylions.

Bad news - the postie delivered a letter from Kent police informing me that my approach to the Dartford Tunnel on Saturday was a bit too rapid. As I normally go through on a Sunday evening when you're lucky to do 10mph, there's no excuse so the form has been completed & emailed off. Let's see what options they offer.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jul 2021)

What's left of the day suddenly got a lot better. I've just been out to the kitchen looking for something and came across a pack of plain chocolate mini eggs that I'd forgotten about. And they're only a month out of date


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Another good news, bad news day.
> 
> *Good news - bright, sunny & warm morning so, after a decent lie in and a relaxed breakfast, the latter part of the morning was spent cutting the grass & beheading all the dandylions.*
> 
> Bad news - the postie delivered a letter from Kent police informing me that my approach to the Dartford Tunnel on Saturday was a bit too rapid. As I normally go through on a Sunday evening when you're lucky to do 10mph, there's no excuse so the form has been completed & emailed off. Let's see what options they offer.


And today's date is what?


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> And today's date is what?


Thursday 8th. And still no sign of the heatwave. Forecast for the next week & a bit...


----------



## tyred (8 Jul 2021)

I was at the supermarket earlier and querying why they have sun screen on prominent display when rain coats would be more appropriate for the weather 

I fixed a minor water in the batroom and am now relaxing.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I was at the supermarket earlier and querying why they have sun screen on prominent display when rain coats would be more appropriate for the weather
> 
> I fixed a minor water in the batroom and am now relaxing.


Local supermarket has had de-icer on prominent display, near the tills, for the last month.


----------



## tyred (8 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Local supermarket has had de-icer on prominent display, near the tills, for the last month.


They are preparing for summer.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> They are preparing for summer.


We'd snow forecast for Tuesday gone.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jul 2021)

put the trash out today thinking pickup was delayed 1 day due to the July 4th holiday. I was wrong ... ;-(

going on vacation next week, really don't want 2 bags of trash hanging around outside or inside the house until Wednesday the week after next ... ;(


----------



## tyred (8 Jul 2021)

I've found evidence that even in the 1920s cyclists were moaning about bad road surfaces and driving standards so not much ever changes


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2021)

@tyred, did you ever consider the fact that due to an Irish mile being longer than an English mile, your ride distances may be wrong? 

2240 yards as opposed to 1760 yards.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2021)

A  and a buttered crumpet would be a good thing, methinks...


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> dig in! surprising how easily one goes down. never had 2 but I think there might be 2 in my future. just need to get some game tickets!
> View attachment 597919


Going to Fenway, and see the Sox?


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Do I have to walk like an Egyptian? 🏜


OH-Way-OH!


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> @tyred, did you ever consider the fact that due to an Irish mile being longer than an English mile, your ride distances may be wrong?
> 
> 2240 yards as opposed to 1760 yards.


Longer than a nautical mile.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jul 2021)

The dog has woken me up again 

He may soon be an ex-dog


----------



## mybike (9 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The dog has woken me up again
> 
> He may soon be an ex-dog


I have a puppy stretched out on my lap.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2021)

Poised ready for Friday to start 
Been told by our internet provider there could be disruptions with the internet today due to essential repairs


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Poised ready for Friday to start
> Been told by our internet provider *there could be disruptions with the internet today* due to essential repairs



All of it? Civilisation will collapse. I'll let you know if I notice anything.

Except that of course, I won't be able to...


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2021)

First cuppa went down well 
Cat has had his breakfast 
Workstation ready to fly


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> N.B. @woodbutchmaster - by origin, I'm half Belgian, a quarter Polish and a quarter German, all cultures decidedly more epicurean than that of the folks in this neck of deepest, darkest East Anglia.


I used to live in Norfolk so l understand what you are saying. When l moved to Norwich from London a good few years ago l went to work for an advertising agency based in Norwich. I won't forget the occasion when they took me for dinner to a local restaurant where the person taking my order pronounced ratatouille as ratty ole y . l kid you not


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I used to live in Norfolk so l understand what you are saying. When l moved to Norwich from London a good few years ago l went to work for an advertising agency based in Norwich. I won't forget the occasion when they took me for dinner to a local restaurant where the person taking my order pronounced ratatouille as ratty ole y . l kid you not


How come they pronounce Wisbech as Wisbech ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2021)

Morning .
I can't quite figure out what the weather is doing at the moment .  It seems to be brightening up! It was grey earlier .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> How come they pronounce Wisbech as Wisbech ?


For similar a similar reason that when someone asks how you are, it sounds like "now then , ow yuh a'doin mee'at" to which you should answer "or, roit, how's ur sen"


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2021)

I need some hot stuff


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jul 2021)

Dry and perhaps going to be sunny.
Got wakened at 5.30 by a text on my phone telling me MV Coruisk has broken down. They will tell us at 9 o'clock if the 10 o'clock is going to be sailing. Not much use if you are 21 miles away and have 30 minutes to get there in the face of oncoming tourists off the MV Isle of Mull.
The joys of island life.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I need some hot stuff


Here you go…


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> @tyred, did you ever consider the fact that due to an Irish mile being longer than an English mile, your ride distances may be wrong?
> 
> 2240 yards as opposed to 1760 yards.


I measure my rides in inches as the numbers sound more impressive


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2021)

How come opticians or even K Tel don't sell rose tinted spectacles ?
I just looked at our back lawn and thought . "Oh that needs cutting ". But wearing my rose tinted ones it looks just fine !
I think I will go on Dragons Den. If the judges thought my idea was rubbish I would just hand them pairs to try out !


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2021)

A whole day off work.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2021)

When I were a lad, many moons ago, a mate and I hired a houseboat for a weeks fishing on the Norfolk Broads. 
One day, we caught the omnibus into Norwich. When heading home, we asked the driver where the bus stop for Brampton was... 
On we got, only the end up in Bramerton 20 miles away from the houseboat. The next bus wasn't for 2 days!..... Oh, how we laughed at his local pronunciation of the two villages


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2021)

Bring it back


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2021)

We actually appear to have some sunshine.
I may still take the train tonight though as it's been a tough week physically and I'm not really up for fighting yet another headwind...


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2021)

I've just put the washing on !
No ! I don't mean that! I mean that I have put the washing in the machine .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just put the washing on !
> No ! I don't mean that! I mean that I have put the washing in the machine .


So, if clothing's involved, you've put off putting it on you.

Oh, by the by, good morning all. I'm still on my morning pot of tea.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2021)

And there goes our internet


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2021)

The lorry blocking my car in while the digging up for fibre optic broadband team (DUFFOB) has just been moved. Shame, really, as I'd love to have to telephone work and say that I can't come in and drive a lorry as a lorry is blocking my driveway 😂


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> And there goes our internet


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2021)

Late breakfast while watching the world go by before a little coastal ride on the Brompton. Not bad but I'll mark it down for lack of black pudding and why do cafes put beans in a stupid little dish instead of just putting them on the plate?


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jul 2021)

Bailed out from my projected trip to Oban and just as well as no text until 9.30 telling us the 1000 was cancelled as still had to complete repairs and do sea trials.
Cancelled the return but you have to rebook because you cannot book later even with tickets. The system will not let you so you have to make backup bookings for boats you do not wish to sail on but can change these bookings later for ones you do want. The tickets are valid for a month anyway. Confused?
Took the trike out for a run as Fridays are normally less busy. 
Wrong. Traffic was the worst I have seen and the berk in a [non local] taxi revving his engine behind me just before a passing place was in grave danger of being stuck there for the next half mile till I felt like stopping. A lot of idiots obviously had no idea what passing places were for either.

We had a lot of Cornishmen living here and married locally as they had been here with the navy during the war. The last of them I has now sadly died. He was a boatbuilder and worked for Drascombe and he rebuilt a wreck on the beach here. Made a very good job of it as well.

There is a great deal of satisfaction after removing a tick from your leg to put it down and crunch it with a thumb nail. I always do this as the little b---s are still alive and try to make off to get you another time.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Late breakfast while watching the world go by before a little coastal ride on the Brompton. Not bad but I'll mark it down for lack of black pudding and *why do cafes put beans in a stupid little dish instead of just putting them on the plate? *
> View attachment 598100


It makes it easier to leave them.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2021)

Mild, grey and reasonably still here chez Casa Reynard.

I overslept somewhat - the old classic thing of wake up too early and turn over for just another ten minutes, and then suddenly it's an hour and a half later. Oops. The cats had to wait for their breakfast!

Anyways, I'm going to slope off for lunch shortly.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I used to live in Norfolk so l understand what you are saying. When l moved to Norwich from London a good few years ago l went to work for an advertising agency based in Norwich. I won't forget the occasion when they took me for dinner to a local restaurant where the person taking my order pronounced ratatouille as ratty ole y . l kid you not



That's just too funny!


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Going to Fenway, and see the Sox?


no immediate plans this year, but lots of fond memories


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> For similar a similar reason that when someone asks how you are, it sounds like "now then , ow yuh a'doin mee'at" to which you should answer "or, roit, how's ur sen"



Always amuses me whenever I go down to Hampshire* that things are fine and dandy until the point that I'm engaged in conversation. And then I get the full on "you're definitely not from around here" thing. 

* The place where I go is small but quite touristy as it's Jane Austen country plus there's the Mid Hants railway, but the graveyard is somewhat off the beaten track, so strangers do get noted.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2021)

It has come to my attention that I'm very hungry. I think bacon may become involved.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jul 2021)

the remnants of a tropical storm is heading our way. bulkhead tarp deployed. it has leaky edges. . sump pump is operational. south facing storm windows down. just have to wait it out ...




the condo association failed to maintain proper drainage along the short stone wall behind our units, especially to the left at the top of this photo. there's a vernal pool forming. it should all drain left to right but slows terribly behind my neighbors units. also, all our sump pumps feed into an underground drainage system, in that area. the condo association failed when they installed new patios, then covered the gravel over the drainage, at the stone wall. then they planted grass. which doesn't grow behind my neighbors units. they don't like not having grass. my concern is water intrusion, to my basement. which I had to seal myself


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> And there goes our internet


I almost miss dial-up. are you old enough to remember dial-up? when your parents couldn't reach you by voice, for hours, cuz you discovered email


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It has come to my attention that I'm very hungry. I think bacon may become involved.


solid plan


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I need some hot stuff


now there's a straight line, if ever I heard one. biting my lip as I type


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I almost miss dial-up. are you old enough to remember dial-up? when your parents couldn't reach you by voice, for hours, cuz you discovered email


Oh yes I remember dial up but only at work


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Oh yes I remember dial up but only at work



I had a pcmcia card modem for my laptop. Can still remember the noise it made when I wanted to connect to the 'net.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I had a pcmcia card modem for my laptop. Can still remember the noise it made when I wanted to connect to the 'net.


Permagurgle.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2021)

Had two slices of sourdough bread with lox and schmear, plus a banana, an apricot and a satsuma and two  for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Permagurgle.



Yep!


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I had a pcmcia card modem for my laptop. Can still remember the noise it made when I wanted to connect to the 'net.



I remember dial up internet, and the computer singing to me as it connected.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2021)

Ooops, how the hell did those riders end up *there* ?!?!?!?!?!?!

That's bonkers!!!


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember dial up internet, and the computer singing to me as it connected.


it was so exciting. reminds me of "You've Got Mail"


----------



## DCLane (9 Jul 2021)

We got dial-up back in late 1995 just as it started with Springboard Internet, which then became News International's LineOne service in 1997. I'm _that_ old I still have the same e-mail address from way back then


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> We got dial-up back in late 1995 just as it started with Springboard Internet, which then became News International's LineOne service in 1997. I'm _that_ old I still have the same e-mail address from way back then



I'm almost in the same boat... I've had the same (personal) e-mail address since I finished my undergrad stint at uni back in 1998.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Had two slices of sourdough bread with lox and schmear, plus a banana, an apricot and a satsuma and two  for lunch.


I’ve never even heard of some of the things you eat!


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve never even heard of some of the things you eat!



Lox and schmear is the Jewish patois for smoked or cured salmon and cream cheese. 

Grew up calling it that, so it's habit, really...


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> it was so exciting. reminds me of "You've Got Mail"



I remember that as well, I started with windows 95.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2021)

Norwich ring road is flooded.
Jus' saying.... 

💦 💦


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember that as well, I started with windows 95.


GEM Desktop, here 😂


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> We got dial-up back in late 1995 just as it started with Springboard Internet, which then became News International's LineOne service in 1997. I'm _that_ old I still have the same e-mail address from way back then



I started with AOL for my internet and an AOL E-Mail address, I've had several E-Mail addresses since.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I started with AOL for my internet and an AOL E-Mail address, I've had several E-Mail addresses since.


I’ve been with BT for absolute ages now. Not the cheapest but it’s been reliable.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember that as well, I started with windows 95.



Hah, that's positively modern!

I started with Windows 3.1...


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hah, that's positively modern!
> 
> I started with Windows 3.1...


…and floppy discs?  The phones have way more memory and storage space than my first computer!


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> …and floppy discs?  The phones have way more memory and storage space than my first computer!



Yep!!!  And I remember having to bridge large files over multiple floppies...

My first desktop had a *massive* 2.1 Gb hard drive... The laptop I had (486) only had 250 Mb.


----------



## dave r (9 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yep!!!  And I remember having to bridge large files over multiple floppies...
> 
> My first desktop had a *massive* 2.1 Gb hard drive... The laptop I had (486) only had 250 Mb.



250mb was all I had on my first Desktop. brought reconditioned from the local market, even the my document file on my current computer would be too big for my first computer.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> 250mb was all I had on my first Desktop. brought reconditioned from the local market, even the my document file on my current computer would be too big for my first computer.



The desktop was bought new. The only thing I still have from that package are the top-of-the-range Altec Lansing PC speakers, which I still get good use out of. It was actually the only desktop I've ever had, I bought a laptop a year later and have had laptops ever since.

My first laptop was bought secondhand from the original Computer Exchange shop on Tottenham Court Road - back in the day when TCR was nothing but shops selling electricals and electronics. Since then, it's been a mix of new and used.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2021)

Calling it a day , hello weekend


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2021)

Back to Wimbledon now. 🎾


----------



## carpiste (9 Jul 2021)

I built my own computer with Win 3.1 around 1993/4 with a lot of help from my Brother in Law who worked for the NHS as a techy type.
I didn`t have a clue about computers but building one and then.... playing daft games I soon learned.


----------



## carpiste (9 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Back to Wimbledon now. 🎾


Are you cycling there ?


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2021)

Right, time for a  and two chocolate biskits.

Prosaically termed "podwieczorek" in Polish.

Literal-ish translation is _just-before-evening_


----------



## fossyant (9 Jul 2021)

Managed a 50 miler on the road bike in hilly North Wales earlier. Great ride. Lovely lanes, some really bad surfaces, especially some fast A road descents, drivers very good. Only one idiot, a self entitled horse rider.

Country lane, good sight lines. Horse (massive) and rider in middle of road. Didn't look too well controlled to me - all over the place. Eased off (approaching from behind), rider spotted me from 400 plus yards out, then moved to left. I went for right gutter, and slowed down. Just as I'm about to pass, she 'turns' the horse across the road, and sticks her hand out. I'm now emergency braking. She then goes for the right verge, then says 'you should shout so we can hear you' - I said, "You'd already seen me". She then said thanks. FFS I wasn't about to shout as she'd seen me and it the bloody thing looked proper flighty and it was huge. I didn't say anymore. Don't turn a tonne of animal infront of a 9kg bike please - the horse will come off worse. No wonder folk hate horse riders more than us lot.

Other than that silly person, the ride was great. Flipping knackered though. Spine started playing up earlier in the ride, but managed to stretch it out with a 'walk' up a silly 25% gravel short cut I'd mapped in - fool. Walked it in my socks - only 100 yards.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jul 2021)

PS this was the biggest road ride I've done since busting my spine over 5 years ago. Managed 30 miles twice recently. Only got back on the road bikes since January.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember that as well, I started with windows 95.


oh I was on my 1st MAC. paid $1,700. Wifey said "if that thing comes between you are you're family, I'm throwing it out!" meanwhile, now she has more connected devices than I do! & the kids ... fuggetaboutit!


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jul 2021)

the sump pump is cycling every 15 seconds & I detect a current out back ...!

View: https://youtu.be/n_K_-GJv2aw


----------



## pawl (9 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve been with BT for absolute ages now. Not the cheapest but it’s been reliable.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> same here


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2021)

I'll have to confess!
I couldn't resist it ! I've gone and bought another one! I'll have to join bike afrollics anonymous !


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> We actually appear to have some sunshine.
> I may still take the train tonight though as it's been a tough week physically and I'm not really up for fighting yet another headwind...



I didn't and there wasn't.

This whole predicting wind direction* on the evening commute is turning into something like necromancy...

*_No innuendos here please; @classic33 I'm looking at you._


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Late breakfast while watching the world go by before a little coastal ride on the Brompton. Not bad but I'll mark it down for lack of black pudding and *why do cafes put beans in a stupid little dish instead of just putting them on the plate? *



Because otherwise they spread out so they 1: get colder more quickly and 2: Mix with other items on the plate, which is just wrong.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't and there wasn't.
> 
> This whole predicting wind direction* on the evening commute is turning into something like necromancy...
> 
> *_No innuendos here please; @classic33 I'm looking at you._


You've decent eyes then, if you can see me that is.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've decent eyes then, if you can see me that is.



Mwahahaaaa...


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mwahahaaaa...


Check the window to the left of the door!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hah, that's positively modern!
> 
> I started with Windows 3.1...


Still have two sets of floppies for that, and Windows 3.0 on a hard drive. 
Should you feel like reliving your past.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Norwich ring road is flooded.
> Jus' saying....
> 
> 💦 💦


With what ? Applicants ? Fan mail ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I started with Windows 3.1...


Me too.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> With what ? Applicants ? Fan mail ?


Adnams ?


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2021)

Anyways, a lovely supper of salmon-in-a-parcel, a salad of lettuce, tomato, cucumber and avocado with a chilli & mayonnaise dressing, plus some bread & butter. And half a punnet of cherries for afters.

Almost time for a post-prandial


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2021)

Sixty-five miles around the Antrim coast area on my Brompton and even managed to overtake a few other cyclists on a climb

Weather was beautiful, the traffic was light which was why I wanted to do this route on a weekday and not a Sunday when all the Sunday drivers are let loose to cause havoc! 

Had nice leisurely walk along the beach afterwards. Now at home relaxing with a bottle of Smithwicks and some Johnny Cash


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I almost miss dial-up. are you old enough to remember dial-up? when your parents couldn't reach you by voice, for hours, cuz you discovered email


And list serve.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember that as well, I started with windows 95.


On the internet since the Apple MacIntosh. I remember when all Amazon sold were used and new books. Online at grad school in 1985. Never looked back. I do not think most of my family knew how to turn on a computer.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember that as well, I started with windows 95.


Was it the A, B, C, or D version.
Versions C & D had USB ability. 95C it was an add on, 95D it was built in.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jul 2021)

I keep seeing thousands of pictures of Donald Trump pointing at something when he's out and about






before the news cameras.

Does anybody know what it actually is?


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I keep seeing thousands of pictures of Donald Trump pointing at something when he's out and about
> View attachment 598212
> 
> 
> ...


He's pointing at *you*!


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> He's pointing at *you*!


Surely not. My MAGA hat is mainly used for catching recto-colon cancer test samples these days.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2021)

Let's try some miles


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> He's pointing at *you*!


I keep turning round to see if he's pointing to the person behind me !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2021)

Morning.
Thinking ! 
It is grey out. I can see a few clouds in the greyness.
We will have to get up soon to start the decorating. 
Fluted aluminium seat posts sound fine until they seize! Any liquid that you pour in will just go straight past .  Need to plug the gaps! I'll give it some more thought .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Jul 2021)

Not sure if this is mundane news or not but this olde world Pinarello is for sale at €40 
I feel sorry for it lying there on damp grass, but l need another bike like a hole in the head.


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Was it the A, B, C, or D version.
> Versions C & D had USB ability. 95C it was an add on, 95D it was built in.



I can't remember now.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I keep seeing thousands of pictures of Donald Trump pointing at something when he's out and about
> View attachment 598212
> 
> 
> ...


Clinton always points to someone, out of shot, off to the right and gurns at them...
No idea why she does it.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Not sure if this is mundane news or not but this olde world Pinarello is for sale at €40
> I feel sorry for it lying there on damp grass, but l need another bike like a hole in the head.
> View attachment 598225


I find they are quite good for letting off steam !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2021)

Georgie our lodger has finally come in. He wasn't downstairs in the kitchen when I got up to make the . His biscuit bowl was empty so I suppose he wasn't that hungry . Anyway I put down a bowl of wet food for him. He will probably be asleep now until late afternoon or evening and then want his tea. He will then disappear and we probably won't see him until the morning .
It's nice having a pet isn't it !


----------



## mybike (10 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 598098



You use Google?


----------



## mybike (10 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Late breakfast while watching the world go by before a little coastal ride on the Brompton. Not bad but I'll mark it down for lack of black pudding and why do cafes put beans in a stupid little dish instead of just putting them on the plate?
> View attachment 598100



They make the toast soggy.


----------



## mybike (10 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Oh yes I remember dial up but only at work



We had banks of 300baud & 1200/75 modems. Sometimes one would stick & you'd need to plug in a handset & whistle to it.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2021)

I have to transport an insulated picnic box to my daughters on my bike rack.. 
The frozen block thingies should make a lovely noise 😂


----------



## mybike (10 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> GEM Desktop, here 😂



On an Amstrad? My 1640 only had black & white, but I discovered how they got colour I used the method used with GEM & adapted it for other DOS programmes. Had a hard card with heat problems too.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> On an Amstrad? My 1640 only had black & white, but I discovered how they got colour I know your works: you are neither cold nor hot. Would that you were either cold or hot! So, because you are lukewarm, and neither hot nor cold, I will spit you out of my mouth. (Revelation of John 3:15-16 [ESV2011]ur with GEM & adapted it for other DOS programmes. Had a hard card with heat problems too.


Yep, Amstrad 1640 here, too.. 👍


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Let's try some miles


48 point something helped to clear the head ready for the next lot of who knows what


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2021)

Dull and grey with light rain in North Wales. Don't think I'll be finishing the painting of the caravan fence. Need to goto 'The Range' in Rhyl with my daughter to buy more acrylic paints. They are selling loads off for £1.25 rather than £2 a pot. Bought her about £30 worth last week.


----------



## DCLane (10 Jul 2021)

Sat in a cafe in Holmfirth again, but a different café. It's wet.

Oh, and mundane to everyone but me - I have gained my Cat 3 race licence. That _may not_ be sensible.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> Sat in a cafe in Holmfirth again, but a different café. It's wet.
> 
> Oh, and mundane to everyone but me - I have gained my Cat 3 race licence. That _may not_ be sensible.



Well done.


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2021)

A resting weekend for me.Next week daughter moves out to her own place,shared with two of her mates.When i say own i mean rented.In Headingley which is next to us,we are Meanwood.She has found herself a lovely little cottage.Mrs P and me wil be giving it the once over and cleaning it.We will also photograph and inventory everything that is damaged or worn,we have had dealing with letting agents before most of them are scum in my opinion.Mrs P has bought George my neighbour and me our football beer for sunday night.George gets two bottles of Newkie brown and i get two bottles of Hobgoblin Ruby ale,i think Mrs P is a keeper,see what i did there a footie link.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jul 2021)

Lovely sunny day again with little SW wind. 
Out on trike at just after 8 o'clock and what a difference from yesterday. Nice peaceful run and even turned round and did a repeat of the nicest bits to get some miles in. Mostly local traffic and much more courteous than yesterday's plonkers. A few local lycra boys flew by and all shouted greetings to the old codger.
By the time I came back tho' I think traffic was hotting up and no parking places on the Main St.. Probably a lot of locals will be heading for the west coast beaches so these must be all tourist and some obviously are as they have parked motorhomes where clearly street parking for them is forbidden.
On a more sombre note there is a large increase of covid numbers on the island and some businesses have had to close to isolate. Nobody seems to comprehend that a vast influx of people from areas with high covid numbers must have an influence on this.
Until the hordes arrived we had very few cases.


----------



## pawl (10 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Lovely sunny day again with little SW wind.
> Out on trike at just after 8 o'clock and what a difference from yesterday. Nice peaceful run and even turned round and did a repeat of the nicest bits to get some miles in. Mostly local traffic and much more courteous than yesterday's plonkers. A few local lycra boys flew by and all shouted greetings to the old codger.
> By the time I came back tho' I think traffic was hotting up and no parking places on the Main St.. Probably a lot of locals will be heading for the west coast beaches so these must be all tourist and some obviously are as they have parked motorhomes where clearly street parking for them is forbidden.
> On a more sombre note there is a large increase of covid numbers on the island and some businesses have had to close to isolate. Nobody seems to comprehend that a vast influx of people from areas with high covid numbers must have an influence on this.
> Until the hordes arrived we had very few cases.





It’s about time Boris started taking notice of what’s happening in the country If I catch it pop my clogs as I am in the ancient age group I wil bloody haunt him


----------



## mybike (10 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep, Amstrad 1640 here, too.. 👍



Not sure how that quote got in.


----------



## mybike (10 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Dull and grey with light rain in North Wales. Don't think I'll be finishing the painting of the caravan fence. Need to goto 'The Range' in Rhyl with my daughter to buy more acrylic paints. They are selling loads off for £1.25 rather than £2 a pot. Bought her about £30 worth last week.



Rhyl is gradually losing their shops.


----------



## mybike (10 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> It’s about time Boris started taking notice of what’s happening in the country If I catch it pop my clogs as I am in the ancient age group I wil bloody haunt him



Wrong time of year to catch it. I doubt their figures.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Rhyl is gradually losing their shops.



The centre is very run down. The Prom is quite smart, but come away from that and its scruffy. Shame. 

Prestatyn is booming though. Loads of independents opened up, specialist bakery, cheese merchant, new cafes.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> It’s about time Boris started taking notice of what’s happening in the country If I catch it pop my clogs as I am in the ancient age group I wil bloody haunt him


Do you think he is so far detached from reality that he believes his own B.S. If it all gets too much for you , come to the Lot in SW France, not many people, warm weather and endless uncrowded roads to explore on you bike and of course cycling is a national passion 
By the way l am also a coffin dodger


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2021)

I bought two (2) pairs of trousers this week.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jul 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I keep seeing thousands of pictures of Donald Trump pointing at something when he's out and about
> View attachment 598212
> 
> 
> ...


Impolite to point.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2021)

More acrylic paint purchased and some additional brushes. £47 lighter


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2021)

Just testing the camping chair out as it looks like the mice have been nibbling it


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jul 2021)

Only another hour and a half to go.

Can't decide if it's a good thing to be back at work this morning. The grey, cool & drizzly morning means I wouldn't be doing anything at home or outside, but I wouldn't have had the alarm clock going off at 05:30 either. Time for another coffee and yet another look at the early retirement pension calculator.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2021)

Grey, still and occasionally drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I have re-jigged the fridges in the kitchen and utility room in preparation for going yellow stickering at tea time, rounded up all the shopping bags, moved the cat biscuits and sack of litter to the utility room and done a load of laundry.

Latter includes my cycling kit. On the other hand, if I didn't wash it, I'd likely have the train carriage to myself on Monday afternoon. 

Have also been doing some writing and watching the cycling.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> More acrylic paint purchased and some additional brushes. £47 lighter



Artists paints?

I use a mix of Daler Rowney and Liquitex.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2021)

Warm weather with a light breeze at the moment. It's supposed to rain tomorrow and for a lot of next week, so once again I'm washing everything I'll need.

Of course this means the only clothes I can wear at the moment are the clothes I won't need next week, so I'm looking very chic indeed...


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2021)

We have a family outing this evening to watch The Greatest Showman in a local park on a big outdoor screen.. 

Picnics-R-Us


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2021)

Nice lunch of a sandwich with lox and schmear, a banana, an apricot, some cherries and two 

Now settling back to watch the cycling and do some writing.


----------



## carpiste (10 Jul 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Do you think he is so far detached from reality that he believes his own B.S. If it all gets too much for you , come to the Lot in SW France, not many people, warm weather and endless uncrowded roads to explore on you bike and of course cycling is a national passion
> By the way l am also a coffin dodger


Don`t encourage more Rost Beufs to live in France! Enough of us there as it is


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jul 2021)

Expensive trip to town with the girl today. 

3 items of jewelery repaired and a new pair of earrings are pretty expensive but then she deserves it. 

I ended up with a box of mint Matchmakers. 

Something is wrong somewhere. 🙄😁


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Expensive trip to town with the girl today.
> 
> 3 items of jewelery repaired and a new pair of earrings are pretty expensive but then she deserves it.
> 
> ...



See now, I'd have preferred the chocolate. 

In any case, my ears aren't pierced.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2021)

Anyways, time to put some presentable clothes on, make sense of my shopping list and head off to Tesco for groceries and a spot of yellow sticker hunting.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2021)

Oooops, and don't forget the Formula E from New York this evening, folks xxx It'll be on the BBC website and i-player.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2021)

Having got back from the shop too late for the Tour de France, I'm making do with listening to the England v Pakistan ODI.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2021)

Seated in the grounds of Burghley house ready for a night of proms


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Seated in the grounds of Burghley house ready for a night of proms



Here's one to start you off.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Don`t encourage more Rost Beufs to live in France! Enough of us there as it is


True enough, can't understand why .....awful place


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just testing the camping chair out as it looks like the mice have been nibbling it



We had that earlier this year. Bought new ones that will stay in the caravan, rather than being nibbled over winter in the plastic shed thing.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Artists paints?
> 
> I use a mix of Daler Rowney and Liquitex.



Yes !! She's A Level in Art, wants to do it at Degree level too.


----------



## Hover Fly (10 Jul 2021)

I’m off to watch Braunton go through.


----------



## tyred (10 Jul 2021)

I think that I should clean the screen on my phone.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> See now, I'd have preferred the chocolate.
> 
> In any case, my ears aren't pierced.


To be fair, @SpokeyDokey never said his were either.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2021)

Not sure if they're still praying in Southern California, but I'm hoping the heavens open here five minute's before the kickoff tomorrow.

Next door have a large screen on order for match, and are inviting their friends to watch it out the back of the house.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2021)

Had a *VERY* successful evening's yellow stickering. I was on my ownsome, so had first dibs of everything. 

Came home with Chicken drumsticks, lamb neck, pork belly, bacon, burgers, a monkfish tail, tuna, trout, scallops, prawns, yoghurts, puff pastry, sweet peppers, mushrooms, baby corn, green beans, watercress, lettuce, tenderstem broccoli, potatoes, breakfast cereal, cans of sweetcorn, bread from the bakery and an apple pie.

That lot should keep me and the girls fuelled up for a bit.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2021)

Just back home from a family picnic watching The Greatest Showman in Delapre Abbey grounds.. 🎥


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

I'm standing on the platform with my suitcase and umbrella, ticket in my pocket and change for the buffet car, all ready to board the train for the Land of Nod. 😴


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm standing on the platform with my suitcase and umbrella, ticket in my pocket and change for the buffet car, all ready to board the train for the Land of Nod. 😴


Hate to tell you this, but the Land of Nod hasn't got a railway station.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2021)

Time for some smiles sat astride a Selle SMP saddle


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some smiles sat astride a Selle SMP saddle


Was going to give it a miss as it is very humid and was raining, but rain has gone off so not sure now. If I don’t go now, I doubt I will bother later as I seem to be an early morning exerciser.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2021)

Working hard at relaxing so I'll have energy tomorrow.

In other news the trousers are here _and they fit_.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2021)

I'm not up, yet, but I need 🍵 & 🚽


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2021)

Morning.
It is grey here , we had fog a little while ago .
I have been catching up . We were busy yesterday painting the ceiling , a 2.5 hour stint of volunteering at the museum and then back to paint the walls . It will be more decorating when I wake up !


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

Booking.com seem to think that I should book a hotel in Fort William.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Booking.com seem to think that I should book a hotel in Fort William.


You should! It's quite nice around there 👌


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2021)

Breakfast in the garden today. 
Bacon sarnie and a glass of orange juice. 
🏖


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2021)

Is there a football game on ?
I haven't heard it mentioned anywhere !


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> You should! It's quite nice around there 👌


Quite nice if you like crowds and traffic jams miles long. Never liked the place.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Quite nice if you like crowds and traffic jams miles long. Never liked the place.


The area around is nice, as I said, though, and I get 15% discount at the Morrisons, too


----------



## pawl (11 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is there a football game on ?
> I haven't heard it mentioned anywhere !




Cav did get a mention in yesterday’s Mail re his race for the Green jersey COME ON CAV


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Cav did get a mention in yesterday’s Mail re his race for the Green jersey COME ON CAV


And... 

Come on, Tim!! 🎾


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The area around is nice, as I said, though, and I get 15% discount at the Morrisons, too


This year in particular I would not even try to go there due to overcrowding. Yes the surrounding scenery is nice I agree.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2021)

I thought they were singing "3 lines on their shirt! ". Like Triang and the Lines brothers !


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> You should! It's quite nice around there 👌


I've been there on 3 or 4 occasions and I do love it. Maybe it's because I never went during peak season but I never found in particularly busy. 

Last time I was there I took the steam train to Mallaig


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is there a football game on ?
> I haven't heard it mentioned anywhere !


I heard that might be one on.

Shame I won't be able to watch it as I have found something more interesting to do. I need to tidy my sock drawer.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2021)

Shall we quit whilst we are winning ?


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

I think I will take my Peugeot for a ride today🇫🇷


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I've been there on 3 or 4 occasions and I do love it. Maybe it's because I never went during peak season but I never found in particularly busy.
> 
> Last time I was there I took the steam train to Mallaig


I camped near the foot of Ben Nevis a couple of years ago on my LEJOG on the night of a humongous storm that, sadly, killed a hiker nearby. 
Nice ride up the Caledonian canal the next day, though!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some smiles sat astride a Selle SMP saddle


Well that was a lovely 38 miles this morning the sun's out and quite warm to boot


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I camped near the foot of Ben Nevis a couple of years ago on my LEJOG on the night of a humongous storm that, sadly, killed a hiker nearby.
> Nice ride up the Caledonian canal the next day, though!


Yes I rode the Caledonian canal too in 2019 when I did NCN 78 from Campbeltown to Inverness and spent a few days in Fort William to do the train journey and Potter around. I split the canal ride in two, spending a night at a hostel in Fort Augustus as I had planned two really leisurely days stopping everywhere to watch boats pass through the lock gates and as it turned out I never saw a single boat that was actually moving! The only boats I saw on the canal were all moored.


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Booking.com seem to think that I should book a hotel in Fort William.



You should. Take the bike and head up to Loch Ness.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I've been there on 3 or 4 occasions and I do love it. Maybe it's because I never went during peak season but I never found in particularly busy.
> 
> Last time I was there I took the steam train to Mallaig


The FB page covering that area is full of complaints about traffic. This year in particular any roads around there are choked with staycationers in their motorhomes.
I often cycled the "Road to the Isles" but last time was about probably 10 years ago. Never took the train.
One problem with some of these train journeys is that the trees growing on either side of the track never get cut down and it is like travelling through a tunnel. 
We took the trip from Dingwall to Kyle once and the first section was a bit like that tho' it opened out eventually.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jul 2021)

Rest day today. The household chores have to be done sometime.
Where I normally take the trike is a bowl shape contour. Climb up one side then down and slight flat before more climbing up the other side and down again. Repeat for the return. Then repeat again for exercise if the traffic is not too bad.
After two days of this I am not exactly knackered but definitely need a day off.
On mundane news MV Coruisk has broken down again and the passenger lift on MV Isle of Mull is not working yet again. This lift is clearly signed for disabled passengers only from the car deck to the passenger areas but is often misused by lazy dog owners.
You request this on booking and are parked beside the lift on the boat with extra room for wheel chairs if required. There are rarely as many as a half dozen at most wanting the lift. Calmac are very good in this respect and when my wife was in a wheelchair they were always very helpful and even provided somebody to help with the wheelchair if needed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2021)

It's getting warm and humid, ready for a storm.

This is why I went on a ride yesterday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2021)

I seem to have put my back out. Not unbearable but ibuprofen with my morning coffee.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I heard that might be one on.
> 
> Shame I won't be able to watch it as I have found something more interesting to do. I need to tidy my sock drawer.


That's exciting ! Will it be televised ?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I camped near the foot of Ben Nevis a couple of years ago on my LEJOG on the night of a humongous storm that, sadly, killed a hiker nearby.
> Nice ride up the Caledonian canal the next day, though!


I stayed in a Youth Hostel near there back in the 60's. It was a group of kids plus a teacher from the Young Farmers Club at my school. We got around on our bikes and trains . Edinburgh, Kingussie, Oban, Fort William .


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Yes I rode the Caledonian canal too in 2019 when I did NCN 78 from Campbeltown to Inverness and spent a few days in Fort William to do the train journey and Potter around. I split the canal ride in two, spending a night at a hostel in Fort Augustus as I had planned two really leisurely days stopping everywhere to watch boats pass through the lock gates and as it turned out I never saw a single boat that was actually moving! The only boats I saw on the canal were all moored.


General Wade's military Road for me, plus that bloomin' great big hill!! Jeez, that was fun with a fully freighted bike.. 💪


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jul 2021)

Another quiet day at the workface. Looks to be quite a nice day out there, so I hope the occupants of the 15+ campervans/converted Transit type vehicles that were parked up overnight on Felixstowe seafront are enjoying their day.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jul 2021)

Currently watching the British GT crashfest from Donington Park on Youtube on the Chromebook while making it look as if I'm working. Two hours of the shift to go and only 1hr42mins of the race, so I get to watch the whole thing.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2021)

Mild, grey and murky here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a quiet morning just puttering around. Includes rounding up the necessary tools to do a spot of DIY on the door of a friend's cat chalet this afternoon.

Am now watching the cycling and contemplating a bacon sandwich.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> cat chalet


Quickly covered Molly’s eyes. Don’t want her getting grand ideas! 🐱

Still a bit humid here so I’ve already got the pj’s on and plonked on the couch with a cold drink watching the cycling.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Quickly covered Molly’s eyes. Don’t want her getting grand ideas! 🐱
> 
> Still a bit humid here so I’ve already got the pj’s on and plonked on the couch with a cold drink watching the cycling.



I'm sat at my desk with a  and keeping an eye on the cycling while doing a few other things.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2021)

I'm also watching the cycling while wondering why there are cat chalets but no dog dachas.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jul 2021)

Went out to visit my wildlife pal. He was busy with his strimmer cutting bracken back in his field while I tried photographing bees in his very fancy garden. 
Shower of rain come on so we had lunch until it stopped.
Bees do not like being photographed and seem to hide as much as possible so very frustrating. Got one reasonable pic I think.


----------



## DCLane (11 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Booking.com seem to think that I should book a hotel in Fort William.



I once house swapped with a couple in Fort William. It's a nice area.

I also did one with a family in Spain, getting a villa on the Costa Brava. They wanted 3 weeks of cold and rain at the height of their summer - Dewsbury was perfect for that


----------



## mybike (11 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> This year in particular I would not even try to go there due to overcrowding. Yes the surrounding scenery is nice I agree.



Whitby was a bit crowded too, then Postman arrived.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Jul 2021)

A friend of mine let me know that the hovercraft racing had returned to our local country park, so we popped into the park to do some spectating. We saw four races with some fantastic piloting (?), you could easily tell the seasoned racers from the rest. After the racing we walked through the pits area to admire the machines and see all the different set ups. Most hovercrafts had a flat or riser handlebar for steering while others steered like a recumbent (or tank if you prefer). 

Apparently, today's races were a pilot to show that it could all be run safely and within COVID guidelines. It seemed to work well.

An enjoyable afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2021)

Just got time to mow the rear lawn


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jul 2021)

I am not watching or listening to the football tonight.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I am not watching or listening to the football tonight.



Me neither. I wondered why the place was a bit quiet.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I am not watching or listening to the football tonight.


Feeling rather unenthusiastic about it. No doubt I will stick it on with the sound turned down just to keep an eye on it while browsing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I am not watching or listening to the football tonight.


I'll buddy up with you and watch it for you.

(Meanwhile, my DumbTV just lost all its HD channels so I had to do a reinstallation.)


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Feeling rather unenthusiastic about it. No doubt I will stick it on with the sound turned down just to keep an eye on it while browsing.



That's more enthusiasm than me...

I'm currently listening to the Memoirs of Spike Milligan while designing future projects.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jul 2021)

I live just a few hundred yards from the local police station and usually things are pretty quiet but this year has been different. 
The police car has just gone past at about twice the speed limit with sirens going. Not a good sign.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not sure if they're still praying in Southern California, but I'm hoping the heavens open here five minute's before the kickoff tomorrow.
> 
> Next door have a large screen on order for match, and are inviting their friends to watch it out the back of the house.


No
14 minutes before the kick-off, the heavens opened, and the crowd departed to their own homes.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just got time to mow the rear lawn



My gardening got rained off tonight.


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

My jammie dodger is cracked


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> My jammie dodger is cracked


Only the one, and which end of the packet?


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Only the one, and which end of the packet?


The last one.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> The last one.


That were lucky.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2021)

It would appear that it's not coming home.. 😔


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

Not sure why but I have had a sudden impulse to buy an Italian bike...


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It would appear that it's not coming home.. 😔


There's always Qatar 2022.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's always Qatar 2022.


Is Qatar in Europe now? 🤔 🇶🇦


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

Time to blow out the oil lamp and go to sleep.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is Qatar in Europe now? 🤔 🇶🇦


The 2022 FIFA World Cup is in Qatar.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2021)

Enough of a break in the rain to take a bicycle ride and go to the town, as well as the grocery store in the shopping center. Baked beans, milk, a couple of Yakisoba noodle and vegetable packs, and a potato. Now getting dinner ready, and watching railroad trains online.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2021)

Slightly damp outside so cutting the lawn last was good timing then. 
That was as easy as missing a penalty 
So does this mean we won't be getting an extra bank holiday ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

No wind while riding to work this morning. Between that and the flat valley I'm getting soft.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Jul 2021)

Damp and rain forecast most of the day.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> No wind while riding to work this morning. Between that and the flat valley I'm getting soft.



First cuppa drank 
Cat has been fed
Work station set up ready to go


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> My jammie dodger is cracked


Have you kept the receipt ? Some have a lifetime guarantee !


Not all of the above is true !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2021)

Morning .
It is raining here.
I didn't watch the match last night . I didn't want adversely affect the result by watching it and I couldn't stand the stress of watching it .


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2021)

I'm up. 🍵 Is in the pot. 
I'm riding into town for my blood donoring session this morning. 

🚲 🆎


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> My jammie dodger is cracked



Is that like cracking an atom? If so: Congratulations.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I live just a few hundred yards from the local police station and usually things are pretty quiet but this year has been different.
> The police car has just gone past at about twice the speed limit with sirens going. Not a good sign.



Did you survive the night @oldwheels ?


----------



## mybike (12 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Enough of a break in the rain to take a bicycle ride and go to the town, as well as the grocery store in the shopping center. Baked beans, milk, a couple of Yakisoba noodle and vegetable packs, and a potato. Now getting dinner ready, and watching railroad trains online.



Thought that said Yorkshire noodle for a minute.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2021)

This is the bike I bought . I couldn't resist the handlebar tape. It











reminded me of when I was a Pixie and used to sit on toadstools. 

The seat post is seized in at the moment .


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Enough of a break in the rain to take a bicycle ride and go to the town, as well as the grocery store in the shopping center. Baked beans, milk, *a couple of Yakisoba noodle and vegetable packs, and a potato. Now getting dinner ready, and watching railroad trains online.*



We have remarkably similar ideas about what makes a good evening...


----------



## carpiste (12 Jul 2021)

Decisions, decisions,decisions.....

what breakfast?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Decisions, decisions,decisions.....
> 
> what breakfast?



Are you open to suggestions?


----------



## carpiste (12 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Are you open to suggestions?


It`ll only confuse me further!
Going to plump for scrambled egg and dry toast with a dash of skinny bbq sauce


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Decisions, decisions,decisions.....
> 
> what breakfast?


How about some kippers?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2021)

First of all I was reminiscing about Pixies and now I'm away with the fairies!


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Did you survive the night @oldwheels ?


Yes still here. Nothing locally mentioned about incidents but anything to do with a tourist is kept quiet in case it frightens the rest.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jul 2021)

Just been down to the local Calmac office as I need a trip to Oban with the car. I travel on MV Coruisk mostly as you can remain in the vehicle and do not have to mix with potential infections. The office admits it is now total madness on the ferries.
No chance this week or next to get a return the same day. No wonder I started to really hate tourists as I am now a virtual prisoner here.
The alternative is 80 miles each way and two ferry crossings. No chance.
My triking route for the rest of this week will be full of convoys of cars and motorhomes so that is out.
The jerusalem artichokes need to be tamed so that will have to suffice for exercise.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2021)

I appear to have a sore head this morning. Still, my back's almost back to normal.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2021)

60th donation donored.. Coffee and a big cherry scone on the ride home, purely for recovery purposes, of course... ☕ 🍒


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 60th donation donored.. Coffee and a big cherry scone on the ride home, purely for recovery purposes, of course... ☕ 🍒


For my part, I will be donating 5ml of blood to the ONS for an antibody survey they're carrying out later this morning. Or I will be trying to donate blood. My first attempt last month was a fiasco. You need one hand to lancet, a second hand to ease the blood out and a third hand to hold the very small phial. As I'd forgotten to bring a third hand with me, it all got rather messy.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> For my part, I will be donating 5ml of blood to the ONS for an antibody survey they're carrying out later this morning. Or I will be trying to donate blood. My first attempt last month was a fiasco. You need one hand to lancet, a second hand to ease the blood out and a third hand to hold the very small phial. As I'd forgotten to bring a third hand with me, it all got rather messy.


I was 1st in the queue, with the bike locked up in the foyer and my waterproofs hanging in the cloakroom to dry.
I was then told that the new super-duper all singing & dancing NHS system had crashed as someone changed a printer cartridge and it didn't like it 😂 

Hey ho.. Still in & out quite quickly..


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2021)

I managed to glue the spongy foam underlay and then the stair carpet down despite the help from the fairies. I don't mind the spray glue , it was trying to figure out which end was which on he carpet and which section went where . It has finally gone down and doesn't look too bad. We need new carpets anyway. The carpet hasn't lasted well and has flattened a lot .


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2021)

Food shopping delivery just been and is now all put away so time for a break. 
I fancy a week off work


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> It`ll only confuse me further!



Yes, that would have been the goal.


----------



## mybike (12 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> It`ll only confuse me further!
> Going to plump for scrambled egg and dry toast with a dash of skinny bbq sauce


 Bacon sarnie, 3 rashers.


----------



## fossyant (12 Jul 2021)

Came back from Wales this morning to a wet Manchester, boooo.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Bacon sarnie, 3 rashers.


Through bad planning, I only have one rasher left. What use is one rasher?


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2021)

Grey, still and muggy here chez Casa Reynard, with the sun occasionally attempting to break through the cloud cover.

I have had a quiet morning after the night before. Yes I did watch the football, but that was tempered very much by the fact that my man won the New York E-prix.

Lunch has just been shovelled down the hatch and bike is prepped.

And shortly, I'm off to Downham Market to get my second jab.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

Sunny here so far with a bank of grey cloud threatening.

I'm putting the word out that I'm looking for a new apartment locally. There's always someone in an organisation that knows stuff like that, so I made a beeline for them. First peron I asked lives in the village that's my first choice...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

And it's 4:30pm in a few minutes so I can push off...


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2021)

I called a hospital to confirm their fax number, wrote it down on a piece of paper. I came off the phone and went to send the fax and realised that I couldn't read my own handwriting 

I had to call back and ask for the number again and write it down properly this time


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2021)

I'm making a chicken & mushroom pie with crusty dumpling topping.. 

🐔 🍄


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2021)

Hopefully just booked a weeks holiday hibernation in North Wales


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2021)

We've just had a couple of thunderclaps. However, it's still dry. Menacing skies though. I'll save my bacon outing for tomorrow morning.


----------



## carpiste (12 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I called a hospital to confirm their fax number, wrote it down on a piece of paper. I came off the phone and went to send the fax and realised that I couldn't read my own handwriting
> 
> I had to call back and ask for the number again and write it down properly this time


What`s a fax?


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> What`s a fax?


I know. The medical profession still use fax a lot it seems.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2021)

A small amount of weeding just completed


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2021)

It started raining as I got back from work.

Now it's stopped again.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Jul 2021)

New and glitzy deep pink nail varnish arrived by courier today. 

Nothing to do with me.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jul 2021)

Blazing hot sunny day. Got some artichokes chopped down and just as well as I had not realised that what started as a row of tubers about a foot apart is now a hedge nearly 3ft wide. Not sure what to do with the stems as I used to burn them in the winter but that is now my wildflower garden and nowhere else is safe from causing unwanted fires. Need to get a shredder as my old one got dumped but possibly I could hire one for a day.
Got one thing wrong recently tho'. The guy who died recently and I described as Cornish was in fact from Devon. It's all just down there somewhere anyway.
It turns out he had got a 4 wheel mobility scooter and was a bit too gung ho on a corner and turned the thing over. Whether he died before or after the accident I have not heard.
Certainly when my wife had one I found her one to be a bit unstable even at below the max speed of 4mph.

Post has just been with a large tub of marmite. Coop naturally does not seem to have any.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> New and glitzy deep pink nail varnish arrived by courier today.
> 
> Nothing to do with me.


Asking for a friend? 🤔


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2021)

I have just received notification that I get my second vaccine jag on Friday at 3:05.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2021)

Had my second jab this afternoon. The Downham Market centre is much more efficient than the one in Ely - was in and out of there in 20 minutes, and that included the mandatory 15 minute bum park. And there were bike racks.

Didn't fancy waiting an hour for the return train, so I rode the 18-something miles home on NCN11 via Denver Sluice and Ten Mile Bank. A really nice ride actually, I'd definitely do that again at some point.

It did rain a bit here and there, but what got me soaked and covered in mud was a 4x4 coming the other way and not slowing down despite the fact there was two inches of standing water on the road. 

So I've de-mudded myself, had a wash, relaxed a bit, and now I'm off to see if there's anything in the fridge that tickles my fancy.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jul 2021)

Got my second jab this Saturday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Got my second jab this Saturday.


My daughter finally managed to get her second jab today. It took her 2 weeks to convince NHS that she wasn't someone with a similar surname who had her jab in Buckinghamshire. Her app is still disabled but that's no great loss, I imagine.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I have just received notification that I get my second vaccine jag on Friday at 3:05.


Tyred "Two Jags"?


----------



## DCLane (12 Jul 2021)

My PC decided to die 5 minutes into a critical 3-hour MS Teams meeting. So ... fired up SWMBO's PC, logged in and was there for most of it.

Mine's broken. The clip holding the heat-sink down has snapped so it's off to be mended. This happened about 18 months ago and the heat-sink seems to be too heavy, so a lighter one's been ordered and will be fitted for me.

However ... I've some critical external work that needs doing so I'm down to a single touchscreen PC to attempt a pile of marking. _Most_ of the items I need are accessible, but not everything so it'll be a fun week.

To catch up on the time lost I'm reading through external examiner proposals this evening and writing module reports. Sometimes my job can be _really_ exciting 

Oh, and because it's been raining since the early hours this morning I forewent a planned ride outdoors. That'll have to wait until tomorrow. Instead I ended up on a Zwift 'steady' group ride.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jul 2021)

Bit of a coincidence this morning - I went to get a cycling top out of the drawer for the ride to work this morning and the top one of the pile was an "Italia" jersey. That got put back for a few days and the next one down (a more neutral "Canada" top) was used instead.

The grey, cool and drizzly weather is back again.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Bit of a coincidence this morning - I went to get a cycling top out of the drawer for the ride to work this morning and the top one of the pile was an "Italia" jersey. That got put back for a few days and the next one down (a more neutral "Canada" top) was used instead.
> 
> The grey, cool and drizzly weather is back again.



Just a red, white and yellow Altura jersey for me.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2021)

Had the last of the steamed salmon, some coleslaw, a tomato and a toasted and buttered muffin. Accompanied by a  of course.


----------



## carpiste (12 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I have just received notification that I get my second vaccine jag on Friday at 3:05.


Is that for the new E type


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Just a red, white and yellow Altura jersey for me.


These were a job lot of country themed jerseys that I picked up on clearance from PBK for around a tenner each. I just thought it amusing that the Italy top was on the top today of all days. Tomorrow's selection is a Hovis top from Foska.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> These were a job lot of country themed jerseys that I picked up on clearance from PBK for around a tenner each. I just thought it amusing that the Italy top was on the top today of all days. Tomorrow's selection is a Hovis top from Foska.



It's funny how that sort of thing happens, isn't it? 

I've yet to find any decent jerseys with cats on. Or racing cars for that matter...


----------



## carpiste (12 Jul 2021)

Looks like the weather will be cycle friendly for the next week or so!
So tomorrow morning there`ll be no messing about, no deciding what`s for brekkie like today!
Weetabix with alpro, Greek yoghurt mix with fig and date yoghurt from Morrisons and it`s off I go


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's funny how that sort of thing happens, isn't it?
> 
> I've yet to find any decent jerseys with cats on. Or racing cars for that matter...








Cat jersey link




Widely available in genuine or Chinese knock off version


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's funny how that sort of thing happens, isn't it?
> 
> I've yet to find any decent jerseys with cats on. Or racing cars for that matter...


Quick google and this popped up on Amazon. Chinese though I think so no doubt would be crazy sizing. Probably need xxxl or something. 


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Womens-Short-Sleeved-Cycling-Breathable-Mountain/dp/B08XW9ZF1Q/ref=sr_1_6?adgrpid=54873039804&dchild=1&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1dq66K_e8QIVSunmCh2zygHBEAAYASAAEgI4evD_BwE&hvadid=259117681618&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=1007383&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=e&hvrand=2759822213528359233&hvtargid=kwd-301814496162&hydadcr=18554_1725654&keywords=cat+cycling+jersey&qid=1626121824&sr=8-6


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 598864
> 
> Cat jersey link
> View attachment 598867
> ...



Mmmmm, that cat jersey looks fun. 

Not so sure I'd want to be bimbling around in team kit though, I'm just too sloooooooooow


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Quick google and this popped up on Amazon. Chinese though I think so no doubt would be crazy sizing. Probably need xxxl or something.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Womens-Short-Sleeved-Cycling-Breathable-Mountain/dp/B08XW9ZF1Q/ref=sr_1_6?adgrpid=54873039804&dchild=1&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1dq66K_e8QIVSunmCh2zygHBEAAYASAAEgI4evD_BwE&hvadid=259117681618&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=1007383&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=e&hvrand=2759822213528359233&hvtargid=kwd-301814496162&hydadcr=18554_1725654&keywords=cat+cycling+jersey&qid=1626121824&sr=8-6




Ooooh!

Although looking at that sizing, I'll either end up with a straitjacket or a circus tent...


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's funny how that sort of thing happens, isn't it?
> 
> I've yet to find any decent jerseys with cats on. Or racing cars for that matter...


I've got a riding top with a goat on it....


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's funny how that sort of thing happens, isn't it?
> 
> I've yet to find any decent jerseys with cats on. Or racing cars for that matter...


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Tyred "Two Jags"?


Jackson.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CA8xTGP_M8g


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 598901
> View attachment 598903
> View attachment 598902
> View attachment 598904



Mmmmm, that long sleeved one is kind of cool...


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2021)

Anyways, time for me to toodle pipski.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jul 2021)

Morning. Warm and humid this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2021)

Nice looking day outside blue sky 
Wanted to go for a short trial ride this morning after last night's tinkering .
Bit of pushing required


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jul 2021)

It was a beautiful morning here. Now it’s


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2021)

It's been an interesting morning.

Alarm went off at 05:27. Your correspondent leapt into action, out of bed and onto the floor. To make sure I was awake, I did this via the wall.

Opened the shutters. Marvellous things shutters: you can pretend the weather isn't happening.

Unfortunately the weather was happening, vertically. The patio showed evidence of flooding so it had clearly been happening vertically for some time.

Perusal of the local transport authority web site showed that n 8x ticket for the trip to work was 28€, offering a saving of 0.50€ per trip. Unfortunately, between 0600 and 0900 bikes cost an adult fare, presumably because it is so crowded.

Cycled to railway station. Pushed bike out of subway.

Köndringen railway station is not one of the main hubs of the German Railway network, in fact I'm not sure they realise it is still there: certainly it hasn't seen any paint within this century. It also appeared to lack a ticket machine. Eventually I spied one on the opposite platform, rode back down into subway, up the other side, pushed card in slot. Machine demanded pin number. Number pad is in a dark hole and my glasses are steamed up. Eventually machine agrees to give me tickets. Ride under railway to my platform again.

As train approaches I realise I should stamp tickets, but there isn't a stamp machine on my side of the track. Of course, it's next to the ticket machine over the other side. Get on train hoping that there's a machine there.

There isn't but fortunately the journey only takes 9 minutes and I don't have to explain this to the conductor. On the other hand, this "peak service" is nearly empty. I could ride my bike up and down the aisle and no-one would be bothered.

Arrive at work station, the fire department are pumping out the subway. Fortunately I don't need to use it, and it's only about 5 minutes to work. I'm particularly glad of this because I've discovered my "waterproof coat" isn't. One of the less obvious aspects of living in a car culture is that "waterproof" clothes actually mean "waterproof for the dash from car to office" but no more. See also: shoes. Thankfully my Akubra is made for such conditions: there's a reason cowboys wear big leather hats.

Work is pretty warm as usual, thankfully. Steam gently in office, and ponder todays ethical problem: given that German Railways couldn't be bothered to put a stamp on my platform or in the train, do I bother making an extra effort to cancel two tickets?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2021)

Poor old @Andy in Germany not a great start but hey your day will get better 

First cuppa drank
Cat has had a sachet of food 
And to show his appreciation he has spread cat litter everywhere


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's funny how that sort of thing happens, isn't it?
> 
> I've yet to find any decent jerseys with cats on. Or racing cars for that matter...


I'm sure if they parked a racing car around here a cat would soon climb on it .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2021)

Morning .
They said on the local news that Lando Norris was mugged after leaving the Euro final. He had his watch taken .


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> They said on the local news that Lando Norris was mugged after leaving the Euro final. He had his watch taken .


Who's Lando Norris?


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Who's Lando Norris?




F1 driver


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Who's Lando Norris?


F1 driver for McLaren. Doing quite well at the moment . Comes from down this way somewhere .


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> F1 driver


Ah, thanks. Save me googling. Not one I've heard of. Is he quite new?


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Ah, thanks. Save me googling. Not one I've heard of. Is he quite new?



An up and coming new talent, only been in it a few seasons


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2021)

https://landonorris.com/


----------



## mybike (13 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Through bad planning, I only have one rasher left. What use is one rasher?


 Cook it, eat it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2021)

Morning. It's grey and still and I'm hungry. It usually takes me hours before I get round to brunch but today may be an exception.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2021)

I'm not sure whether to fix the cold tap in the bathroom or pop out for a pedal...


I s'pose the tap can wait a bit longer.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm not sure whether to fix the cold tap in the bathroom or pop out for a pedal...
> 
> 
> I s'pose the tap can wait a bit longer.



Pop out for a pedal then fix the tap when you get back.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jul 2021)

Grey sort of morning but very pleasant out. 
The ground was all wet but that was my neighbour watering his garden and since he uses my outside tap he does mine as well. He also watered half way across the roadway so some of the many passing walkers had to move over or get soaked.
Down to the coop by 0730 and managed slightly to my surprise got most of what I needed tho' not all I wanted. Veg. area a bit thin and only rubbish carrots. Also no cinnamon or ginger.
More customers than usual for that time of the morning and all local to escape the hordes later.
Yesterday there was a visit from some Council roads dept bod which was thought to be a good thing as conditions in the car park where there was a local market were described as Armageddon. Motorhomes and some cars are parking in the bus bays and the service buses cannot turn round.
Now I need to go and wash the car as somebody has spilled a load of fine ash in the parking area and the back and one side are covered in fine dust.


----------



## mybike (13 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> They said on the local news that Lando Norris was mugged after leaving the Euro final. He had his watch taken .



who?



dave r said:


> F1 driver



So why was he at a football match?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> who?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know they've been using an remote controlled electric toy car to deliver the ball to the pitch at the beginning of the match? Obviously, he was driving it. As for the rest at the ground, they were stewards and marshals checking he drove it according to the rules.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's been an interesting morning.
> Alarm went off at 05:27. Your correspondent leapt into action, out of bed and onto the floor. To make sure I was awake, I did this via the wall.
> Opened the shutters. Marvellous things shutters: you can pretend the weather isn't happening.
> Unfortunately the weather was happening, vertically. The patio showed evidence of flooding so it had clearly been happening for some time.
> ...


How's the wall?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jul 2021)

I have two deliveries coming today. And then I have to pop out for a third package click and collect. All bike parts, none for my bike. Then I have to fit everything after. 

The sacrifices we make for our kids... although the bike fettling is fun


----------



## carpiste (13 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm not sure whether to fix the cold tap in the bathroom or pop out for a pedal...
> 
> 
> I s'pose the tap can wait a bit longer.


I`ve got through life, and it`s been pretty decent, with one rule:

Always put off, until tomorrow, what you know you should have done today


----------



## carpiste (13 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Grey sort of morning but very pleasant out.
> The ground was all wet but that was my neighbour watering his garden and since he uses my outside tap he does mine as well. He also watered half way across the roadway so some of the many passing walkers had to move over or get soaked.
> 
> Now I need to go and wash the car as somebody has spilled a load of fine ash in the parking area and the back and one side are covered in fine dust.


Why waste time washing your car? It` rains, you get it washed for free on the yearly service, and you have a neighbour with a water hose fetish!
Get out on the bike instead


----------



## fossyant (13 Jul 2021)

Grey and muggy. Roads drying out quickly, but I doubt the trails will be anything but dry. Looks a bit 'threatening' weather wise. Hmmm decisions decisions, which bike, road or MTB at lunch. One guaranteed to be filthy, the other possibly not ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> How's the wall?



No visible damage: it's half underground so at the point of impact it's backed up by several thousand tonnes of the Federal Republic.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> I`ve got through life, and it`s been pretty decent, with one rule:
> 
> Always put off, until tomorrow, what you know you should have done today


I've started the plumbing job.. 
Well, I say started... I fired up Screwfix (it's not a dating site) on the laptop and looked at the parts I need. 

Then went out for a short ride


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jul 2021)

My first package has arrived. As soon as the second is delivered, I'm off to collect the third.


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2021)

I accidentally put my last piece of mundanity in the wrong thread.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2021)

Just had a fake Bounty bar


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My first package has arrived. As soon as the second is delivered, I'm off to collect the third.


What happens if your third one turns up first


----------



## Shortandcrisp (13 Jul 2021)

Witnessed a shoal of whitebait launching themselves up the beach and committing group suicide in a desperate attempt to escape the mackerel. Something I haven’t seen before.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> What happens if your third one turns up first


It won't. It's at the shop ready to be collected by me and I'm not going anywhere until the second package arrives which should be before 2PM.

EDIT: I'm hoping it arrives in the next hour though as I need to be back for 3PM.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I accidentally put my last piece of mundanity in the wrong thread.



Would you like me to delete it for you? I think you can delete your own posts for a short while, or you can just leave it there.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2021)

There used to be a thread called something like "Change the name of a television programme".

I cannot find it, even with my "secret" powers and have thought of two more possibilities.

"Holmes under the Hammer" Sherlock has to auction his house.

"Foyle's Wardrobe" Inspector Foyle leaves MI5 and goes to work in MFI.

I expect Classic will use his search skills and find it in about ten seconds flat.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jul 2021)

Second package arrived. I’m off to collect the third!


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2021)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well. Same symptoms as I had with my first jab - loss of dexterity in hands and feet, muscle and joint pain, headache, tiredness and a sore arm, but outside of the sore arm (which really is quite sore), it's nowhere near as bad. It's nothing a hot bath won't solve, no need to suck painkillers like sweets this time.

Am also stiff from the three hours in the saddle yesterday.  Although I'm wondering whether the long ride home has helped with making the post-jab symptoms less severe.

On the flip side, I was jabbed by a very dishy male doctor yesterday. 

Oh, and I made a big batch of coronation chicken


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Why waste time washing your car? It` rains, you get it washed for free on the yearly service, and you have a neighbour with a water hose fetish!
> Get out on the bike instead


In the 3 years I have had this car this is the 3rd wash. The others were done by the local Fire Brigade at a charity car wash. Ash can be bad for paintwork and we are not going to have rain for some time. Car never gets washed at a service.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Poor old @Andy in Germany not a great start but hey your day will get better
> 
> First cuppa drank
> Cat has had a sachet of food
> And to show his appreciation he has spread cat litter everywhere



Ah, he's been taking Poppy Lessons.

Madam Poppy digs to Australia.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Who's Lando Norris?



A very cute racing driver from out Brizzle way.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I accidentally put my last piece of mundanity in the wrong thread.


We have probably all done that at some time.


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> Would you like me to delete it for you? I think you can delete your own posts for a short while, or you can just leave it there.


Don't worry about it. It is nothing incriminating!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2021)

I have to empty MrsPete's car washer bottle as it smells yucky.. I did do it a short while ago but the yuck remains. 
We have a citrus screenwash now. Hopefully that'll do the trick!


----------



## fossyant (13 Jul 2021)

Lunch ride done, only a quick 10 miler/35 minutes on the road bike. Sun came out once I was home 

Road bike is splattered with building muck though - ah well, quick wipe down. Houses being built and the road sweeper was out swishing the dirt around.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2021)

Lunchtime stroll around the block


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2021)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2021)

Lunch negotiated. A very fine sandwich with home made coronation chicken, a pear, half a punnet of cherries and two 

I am now watching the cycling.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> No visible damage: it's half underground so at the point of impact it's backed up by several thousand tonnes of the Federal Republic.


At least you've no repair work to start when you get home.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lunch negotiated. A very fine sandwich with home made coronation chicken, a pear, half a punnet of cherries and two
> 
> I am now watching the cycling.


Doing the same as you, minus that delicious sounding lunch.
A green tea with a slice of fresh ginger is de-toxing me after FAR too much booze on sunday night.

P.s. Any of you guys unable to get your imogees up? Been like that for a couple of days now ;-(


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> There used to be a thread called something like "Change the name of a television programme".
> 
> I cannot find it, even with my "secret" powers and have thought of two more possibilities.
> 
> ...


You mean The TV cucumber game?


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Doing the same as you, minus that delicious sounding lunch.
> A green tea with a slice of fresh ginger is de-toxing me after FAR too much booze on sunday night.
> 
> P.s. Any of you guys unable to get your imogees up? Been like that for a couple of days now ;-(



Ah, well, being teetotal does have its advantages.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jul 2021)

MV Coruisk is out of action again due to an ongoing engine management problem. Best guess is this will take several days to fix. 
MV Isle of Mull is booked to capacity anyway and those booked on Coruisk are advised to go via Lochaline which does not add much if travelling to say Glasgow of Inverness but Oban is 80 miles and Corran ferry as well.
MV Loch Linnhe has been pinched from Cumbrae I think and has to do a shuttle service to try to clear the chaos.
So much for my projected trip to Oban.
I can only repeat "the joys of island life". It does have compensations despite the current tourist mayhem which apart from the road for triking can be avoided mostly.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> MV Coruisk is out of action again due to an ongoing engine management problem. Best guess is this will take several days to fix.
> MV Isle of Mull is booked to capacity anyway and those booked on Coruisk are advised to go via Lochaline which does not add much if travelling to say Glasgow of Inverness but Oban is 80 miles and Corran ferry as well.
> MV Loch Linnhe has been pinched from Cumbrae I think and has to do a shuttle service to try to clear the chaos.
> So much for my projected trip to Oban.
> I can only repeat "the joys of island life". It does have compensations despite the current tourist mayhem which apart from the road for triking can be avoided mostly.


Have you ever thought of buying your own boat? 🛳


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2021)

There's a red ants nest in the hole for our whirlygig washing line 🐜


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2021)

I'm feeling rather sleepy.

Perhaps a  will perk me up.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2021)

I need some relaxing miles


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2021)

I've watered the tomatoes and put pots of compost under the runners from the strawberries.

Now sat down with a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2021)

One of the tabs on my Dairy Lee cheese triangles didn't work when I pulled it.

I had to stab it with a sharp knife and scoop it out! 

All I wanted to do was spread it on a warm bagel for lunch 😔


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Have you ever thought of buying your own boat? 🛳


I have had several boats and a while ago an American widely thought to be on the run from somebody or something had a small Colvic with a large outboard which he used for shopping trips to Oban in good weather. Loads of money but vanished suddenly with wife and family after about a year here.
A bit like the Dutch shipyard owner who owned the island of Coll and sent his private helicopter over for bacon for breakfast and the morning papers etc.. He landed in the main car park.
Last heard of he was in jail.
I also have experience of sailing and motoring in small boats through the Lismore narrows and the Firth of Lorne. Wind against tide makes that area "interesting" in a smallish boat. I am not yet suicidal.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> One of the tabs on my Dairy Lee cheese triangles didn't work when I pulled it.
> 
> I had to stab it with a sharp knife and scoop it out!
> 
> All I wanted to do was spread it on a warm bagel for lunch 😔



My goodness: I knew things were bad post Brexit but I didn't think they were _that _bad...


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2021)

Right, time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> My goodness: I knew things were bad post Brexit but I didn't think they were _that _bad...


They'll be stopping Marmite exports before you know it.


----------



## mybike (13 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> One of the tabs on my Dairy Lee cheese triangles didn't work when I pulled it.
> 
> I had to stab it with a sharp knife and scoop it out!
> 
> All I wanted to do was spread it on a warm bagel for lunch 😔



Always used to cut from curved edge acute angle the fold back. Used to open nicely that way.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You mean The TV cucumber game?



Thank you, I knew you would be able to find it.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> Thank you, I knew you would be able to find it.


10 seconds!
Knew who started the thread, plus two of the words.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2021)

Jacket potato with beans and coleslaw tonight.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Jul 2021)

An argument, stony silence and my indifference tonight .


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2021)

I mowed the lawn, watered the flowers, sandpapered the front gates and got them for painting and replaced a few rotten bits of timber on the garden picnic table for my Mum this evening 

There is a a reason why I am buying a flat and not a house - looking after it won't eat into my cycling time!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I mowed the lawn, watered the flowers, sandpapered the front gates and got them for painting and replaced a few rotten bits of timber on the garden picnic table for my Mum this evening
> 
> There is a a reason why I am buying a flat and not a house - looking after it won't eat into my cycling time!


I'd say you've earned your beer today.

With all the rain of recent days, why'd you have to water the flowers.


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'd say you've earned your beer today.
> 
> With all the rain of recent days, why'd you have to water the flowers.


There's only really been very light drizzle and the hanging baskets and window boxes dry out quite quickly.


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2021)

Anyway, time to catch the hot air balloon to the Land of Nod.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Anyway, time to catch the hot air balloon to the Land of Nod.


Sithi

You've cleared your departure with the local air traffic control?


----------



## Speicher (14 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Anyway, time to catch the hot air balloon to the Land of Nod.



Safe landing!


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2021)

I'm going to head that way on foot.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm going to head that way on foot.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Land of Nod will be busy later today, people trying to get back home.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2021)

Well they don't come any easier than that one 
Blue skies and sunshine


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2021)

Got up this morning and managed to avoid any collisions with structural elements of the building.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2021)

First cuppa drank
Liquid from cat food sachet splashed over my dressing gown 
Got a newbie sales manager ringing me Thursday to discuss the issue i am having with the supplier he works for


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2021)

I'm nearly up.
♻ Bin day today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2021)

Went and opened my big mouth to make a suggestion for today's seminar and now I'm leading it. 

Grabbed hold of the intern to help me with hard words though...


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Grabbed hold of the intern to help me with hard words though...


Betäubungsmittelverschreibungsverordnung?


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2021)

🍵 on the patio...


----------



## carpiste (14 Jul 2021)

I just had another fight with the resident Squirrels attacking the bird feeder!
Usually seen alone there are now two who seem to be ganging up on me!
Having to use thicker guage wire in my attempts to stop them getting to the delicious morsels that are meant for the birds!


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> I just had another fight with the resident Squirrels attacking the bird feeder!
> Usually seen alone there are now two who seem to be ganging up on me!
> Having to use thicker guage wire in my attempts to stop them getting to the delicious morsels that are meant for the birds!



I recon you'll enjoy this.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2021)

Or


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Betäubungsmittelverschreibungsverordnung?


Bliedinneck sounds like it could be in Germany too.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> I just had another fight with the resident Squirrels attacking the bird feeder!
> Usually seen alone there are now two who seem to be ganging up on me!
> Having to use thicker guage wire in my attempts to stop them getting to the delicious morsels that are meant for the birds!



I feed both. Cyril is currently munching peanuts from the 'accessible' feeder on a tree stump about 5 feet from my shed office. They can't easily get to the other which is on a bendy steel pole. As well as the birds, we occasionally get some brown rats - I'm assuming they are that as they are just a little to big for a mouse - the only mice we see are tiny field mice. We've got a huge bag of peanuts in the garage and nothing has gone in to eat it - so I'd rather keep them outside.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Or




My father in law used to spend ages trying to stop squirrels accessing the bird feeders. From really long poles greased in oil, to making contraptions.

He went into homebase and picked up a flip lid from a kitchen bin and took it to the counter. The assistant said 'sir there is a bin to go with that'. He said I don't want the bin, I just need the lid, and paid for the whole thing, but took the lid. He then used the lid under one of the feeders, and as the squirrel stood on it, it flipped open. Worked really well for a few days, until the squirrels learnt not to jump on it, but jump further up the pole. 

On to his next contraption.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2021)

It's odd that I haven't noticed the municipal lawn mowers until this morning, neither have I noticed an increase in local pastures. But, while they are here, I'm wondering whether they deliberately make them loud?


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's odd that I haven't noticed the municipal lawn mowers until this morning, neither have I noticed an increase in local pastures. But, while they are here, I'm wondering whether they deliberately make them loud?



The council haven't been out to cut verges or the field behind our house for many months. It's gone quite wild which is great for the insects. There is a path of short grass all the way round where everyone walks their dogs. Bit of a shame as it was a playing field for the local primary, and local kids could use it - can't now.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> The council haven't been out to cut verges or the field behind our house for many months. It's gone quite wild which is great for the insects. There is a path of short grass all the way round where everyone walks their dogs. Bit of a shame as it was a playing field for the local primary, and local kids could use it - can't now.


Presume mix of covid and budget cuts but I'm finding the same. We have some lovely core paths but they have had no maintenance the last couple of years and are getting really overgrown at the sides now. Shame as it is a lovely area for walking.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> The council haven't been out to cut verges or the field behind our house for many months. It's gone quite wild which is great for the insects. There is a path of short grass all the way round where everyone walks their dogs. Bit of a shame as it was a playing field for the local primary, and local kids could use it - can't now.


I think there's a bit of a fashion for managing ''meadows'' rather than giving everything a green crewcut. Which is fine as long as it doesn't remove play areas. It sounds a bit like it's too much about saving money for your local council.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Betäubungsmittelverschreibungsverordnung?



Zum Beispiel....


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2021)

Lovely day for a lunch time bike ride. Road again I think. Quite enjoying road riding again, so long as there isn't any traffic.


----------



## cookiemonster (14 Jul 2021)

YAAYYY!!! Summer holiday's begun. Off until 16th August.

Lots of bike rides and gym work.


View: https://media.giphy.com/media/FTD8lJGJpyKuA/giphy.gif


----------



## carpiste (14 Jul 2021)

Jobs done, squirrels shooed away, bike charged and checked, food consumed so off I jolly well go!
No plans but will ride until I`m knackered I think


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Betäubungsmittelverschreibungsverordnung?


Hopefully not around power tools.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2021)

Mild, breezy and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

I feel much better after a really good night's sleep. Still a bit tired and stiff, and arm's still sore, but I'm almost back up to speed.

Did some laundry this morning, and tidied up the de-quarantined shopping.

And now for lunch, I has a hungry!


----------



## cookiemonster (14 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Zum Beispiel....



Do you need ointment for that?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> YAAYYY!!! Summer holiday's began. Off until 16th August.
> 
> Lots of bike rides and gym work.
> 
> ...



You've done it again!!


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2021)

Decent lumpy hour on the road bike at lunch. 360 degree headwind though !


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2021)

Lovely lunch. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with coronation chicken, one with double gloucester, a pear, an apricot, some raspberries and two 

Now watching the cycling.


----------



## cookiemonster (14 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've done it again!!
> View attachment 599073



The Minions? Who sets your firewall?


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jul 2021)

Up to the local surgery this morning for bloods and B12. No sign of the resident nurses so some stranger did the works. Not much chat and visiting nurses often appear a bit patronising and talk down to you unlike the locals who treat you as an equal.
Understandable I suppose since they have no idea how gaga we are. 
I hope the two usual ones are not off isolating as apparently cases are rising alarmingly here. While waiting to check in I heard the staff telling tourists on the phone that they could come to the surgery if urgent but remain in their cars until summoned.
The resident population is about 1000 but some estimates put it currently up to 3000 so not surprising that infections are rising. 
Within 200 yards of my house there are 6 holiday homes all occupied by an unknown number of people and in some cases 2 cars. The traffic level passing along our street has risen enormously so I have no idea how many there are further along.
Tomorrow if I get up early I may try to get out on the trike by about 7 o'clock to avoid the traffic.
Cannot do Friday as the GP wants a phone consultation sometime in the morning. Apparently just to have a chat to see how I am doing as they approached me rather than the other way round.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2021)

After the doctor visit, I mowed the yard and rode my bicycle, now time for lunch.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2021)

Well that was another day done


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2021)

It's my mother's 89th birthday today so I took her out to Canterbury for the day. The most wearing part was answering a perpetual stream of random questions on the way.


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Jul 2021)

I've banned myself (temporarily) from HMV and Siesta in Canterbury.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's my mother's 89th birthday today so I took her out to Canterbury for the day. The most wearing part was answering a perpetual stream of random questions on the way.


Happy Birthday MrsDeptfordmarmoset 🎂


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2021)

Right, that's mum's prescription picked up, the plastic bags taken to the co-op to be recycled and bought some toiletry items for myself that Tesco doesn't stock.

Now sat down with a


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2021)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2021)

My calendar for tomorrow is empty. I'll likely fill some of it with a ride or a walk 🚶


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2021)

Radio silence ! 

We are in Chudleigh in Devon. We will be coming back home tomorrow .
Oh! The weather here is lovely and sunny .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2021)

I've just eaten an enormous plate of chips as my reward for the day. I'm now deservedly full.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> The Minions? Who sets your firewall?


As you can see, it's a council computer and they feel "it's unsuitable for viewing, in public".

Maybe it's because of where you're posting from. Who knows, the council don't, if that helps matters. And the IT Department can't be contacted. Their e-mail system isn't working, and they're working from home at present.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just eaten an enormous plate of chips as my reward for the day. I'm now deservedly full.


And feeling chipper!


----------



## carpiste (14 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's my mother's 89th birthday today so I took her out to Canterbury for the day. The most wearing part was answering a perpetual stream of random questions on the way.


Introduce her to this section of the site  A perpetual stream of mundane comments and questions mean she will fit in superbly


----------



## carpiste (14 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My calendar for tomorrow is empty. I'll likely fill some of it with a ride or a walk 🚶


You mean there`s no Thursday?

The end of the World is nigh folks!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just eaten an enormous plate of chips as my reward for the day. I'm now deservedly full.



I'd feel full if I'd eaten a large plate too. How long dies [poo: "Does", thanks @homebuilds] it take to digest?


----------



## homebuilds (14 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'd feel full if I'd eaten a large plate too. How long dies it take to digest?


We know you meant does but under the circumstances dies is probably correct if he/she keeps munching on large portions of the deep fried food type


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> You mean there`s no Thursday?
> 
> The end of the World is nigh folks!!!


They're cancelling the future like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jul 2021)

Three hours wasted this morning. We'd got a containerised bulk wheat exam to do at a grain store to the south of Cambridge this morning, so a couple of us set off just before half past seven, only for a message to come through when we were just 10 minutes from the depot that the trailer had been damaged and the container was still in Tilbury. After a quick chat with the site manager when we got there to cofirm he'd had the same info, we turned round and came back to Felixstowe. 

Still, at least it was better than sitting in the office and I get to have another day out tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Anyway, time to catch the hot air balloon to the Land of Nod.





Reynard said:


> I'm going to head that way on foot.


I think @Reynard may have taken the safer option

Hot air balloon crash lands in Nottinghamshire


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've done it again!!
> View attachment 599073


I get something similar on the work computer when anybody embeds social media content, especially Twitter messages. I consider it to be a good thing.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I get something similar on the work computer when anybody embeds social media content, especially Twitter messages. I consider it to be a good thing.


I got that on the library computer, public use.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> I got that on the library computer, public use.


It's just the way our IT policy is. Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, etc are all blocked, but I can watch Youtube videos, the BBC iPlayer & ITV Player all day long. If I log on to the WiFi on a personal device, I can stream BT Sports but not Sky Sports. Spotify is blocked, but not BBC Sounds and so on


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It's just the way our IT policy is. Facebook, Instagram, Twitter, etc are all blocked, but I can watch Youtube videos, the BBC iPlayer & ITV Player all day long. If I log on to the WiFi on a personal device, I can stream BT Sports but not Sky Sports. Spotify is blocked, but not BBC Sounds and so on


Sounds as though you've some ex council staff from here, "working" down there.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2021)

Fabby supper of four large pan-fried scallops, a salad of rocket, watercress, tomato, lettuce, avocado and coleslaw, plus two slices of bread & butter. Plus a slice of apple pie for afters.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Radio silence !
> 
> We are in Chudleigh in Devon. We will be coming back home tomorrow .
> Oh! The weather here is lovely and sunny .



Ah, you been watching the Chudleigh Cannons then?


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jul 2021)

I have just finished the packet of chocolate eggs I found a few days ago. With the exception of the topping on my digestives, the house is bereft of chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I have just finished the packet of chocolate eggs I found a few days ago. With the exception of the topping on my digestives, the house is bereft of chocolate.



Want me to crank up the trebuchet? I'm sure I can lob a pack of lindor in your direction...


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I have just finished the packet of chocolate eggs I found a few days ago. With the exception of the topping on my digestives, the house is bereft of chocolate.


I've a few kilo bars of Dairy Milk.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2021)

I've got an Easter egg. I've also got a Christmas cake but it was shop bought and it's well past its sell by date. 

My sweet tooth has practically disappeared.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got an Easter egg. I've also got a Christmas cake but it was shop bought and it's well past its sell by date.
> 
> My sweet tooth has practically disappeared.


Tooth Fairy pinching it bit by bit?


----------



## tyred (14 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I have just finished the packet of chocolate eggs I found a few days ago. With the exception of the topping on my digestives, the house is bereft of chocolate.


How did you make such an error to end up with no chocolate in the house?

That requires a state of national emergency to be declared


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> How did you make such an error to end up with no chocolate in the house?
> 
> That requires a state of national emergency to be declared


It's the heat, it got to him. He didn't know what he wasn't doing.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2021)

Anyways, I am requiring of a


----------



## tyred (14 Jul 2021)

It's time to visit the Land of Nod but my Morris Marina won't start.

Could someone give me a push?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> It's time to visit the Land of Nod but my Morris Marina won't start.
> 
> Could someone give me a push?



Just as well, you don't want the front wheels randomly falling off...


----------



## carpiste (14 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I have just finished the packet of chocolate eggs I found a few days ago. With the exception of the topping on my digestives, the house is bereft of chocolate.


No chocolate, biscuits,cake,sugary drinks, carbs or nice tasty things!
Damn T2 diabetes!
On the other hand I keep finding new things to eat all the time that are..... relatively...... yummy  Oh yes, the doc also said I can have the odd glass of whisky so it`s not all bad


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2021)

Right, time to call it quits on the writing for today and head off to bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## gbb (15 Jul 2021)

Butter, proper butter on toast this morning 
Ran out for a couple days, had to use 'council butter', aka margarine (you can call it spread, any fancy name you like, its carp)


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2021)

Good morning. It appears to be NAR (Not Actually Raining) so far. Time to ride to work...


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2021)

Another nice start to the day outside
Time to get going


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2021)

Well I have managed to get out of bed 
The next job was easy 
Will see about the next one in a mo


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2021)

It's a lovely, window-opening kind of morning out there. Laundry on, tea brewing.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2021)

First cuppa drank 
Pesky cat has spread cat litter all around down stairs 
Workstation is ready to go 
Oh and just been told i am 7 days to early for our anniversary


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jul 2021)

My last child-free day today. Son‘s last day of school today, daughter’s tomorrow. Hope they are feeling fit, bike rides begin on Monday


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2021)

Tea is needed..


----------



## mybike (15 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> And the IT Department can't be contacted. Their e-mail system isn't working, and they're working from home at present.



That's what they told you?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2021)

I have 5 more days to work, this month, then 8 days in August 😔


----------



## mybike (15 Jul 2021)

Dull here, after a rather spectacular sunset last night. At least I think it was last night.

I have a small dog on my lap, snoring. The dog, not my lap.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> who?
> 
> 
> 
> So why was he at a football match?


Lost !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2021)

Morning.
It is a lovely bright sunny start to the day here . I can see the hills on the edge of Dartmoor from the window .
We will be traveling back home today.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> No chocolate, biscuits,cake,sugary drinks, carbs or nice tasty things!
> Damn T2 diabetes!
> On the other hand I keep finding new things to eat all the time that are..... relatively...... yummy  Oh yes, the doc also said I can have the odd glass of whisky so it`s not all bad


Does that mean 1,3,5,7 and so on ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2021)

Now at work. I planned a bit of today's seminar to be individual work and a fairly intellectually simple task which nonetheless requires some concentration.
I didn't realise until now that I'm not required, so this leaves me free to go on CC for a few minutes...


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2021)

Domestic godliness severely dented this morning..
I started using the new washing up liquid before the old one was finished!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Dull here, after a rather spectacular sunset last night. At least I think it was last night.
> 
> I have a small dog on my lap, snoring. The dog, not my lap.


The sunset was great here as well. But after looking at it, I went to the toilet and there was a round blue spot in the bowl.


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2021)

Drivers are having a rant on the local Facebook page about a speed limit on a short stretch of road on the way into town being reduced from 80km/hr to 60km/hr because now it will take them all day to get to work apparently. 

I can walk that stretch of road in about 8 minutes so I doubt the speed limit reduction will make any noticeable difference to journey times.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jul 2021)

Out by 7.30 to quiet road for triking. Just a couple of workies heading out for jobs over the island.
By about half past eight tho' the plagues were beginning to swarm. Not the midges which have been relatively few when I was out but the wandering touroid. One car was driven by what looked like an ancient woman who could barely see over the dashboard.
Browsed FB briefly and could hardly believe what I found. Our old Sherpa Highwayman motorhome advertised for sale in Oban. It was a 1976 model and was still going apparently until a couple of years ago when the engine got a bit too tired. I sold it to a dealer in Duns in Berwickshire at least 20 years ago.
The seller is a slightly eccentric white goods repair man who used to travel to jobs as far as 10 miles out of Oban on a Brompton. He has now gone to e assist. Being very competent I have thought of getting him to electrify my trike since he is well known to my family. DIL is a bit hard on electrical appliances but he seems to manage to keep them going as long as possible.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jul 2021)

Tw*ts!


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Drivers are having a rant on the local Facebook page about a speed limit on a short stretch of road on the way into town being reduced from 80km/hr to 60km/hr because now it will take them all day to get to work apparently.
> 
> I can walk that stretch of road in about 8 minutes so I doubt the speed limit reduction will make any noticeable difference to journey times.



But it does threaten their dominance, and that's a bigger problem for them.


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> But it does threaten their dominance, and that's a bigger problem for them.


It's just a way to collect fines from people apparently. 

I rarely drive along that road myself but did last night and noted the new speed limit signs and drove at the new limit while being tailgate and having driver fly past me shaking their fists.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2021)

Black bin has been emptied.
Still waiting for Graham to call


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> It's just a way to collect fines from people apparently.



I always point out to people that it's very easy to avoid paying fines in these circumstances.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well I have managed to get out of bed
> The next job was easy
> Will see about the next one in a mo


Without the help of a wall to stop you?


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2021)

Tip trip needed. Might be a terrible person and get a McD's on the way back. It's been some time  I'll then probably regret eating it.  100 mile ride needed to burn it off my hips (belly)


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> That's what they told you?


They told library staff the same. The system is on the point of collapse/failure. The council website has been blacklisted as potentially unsafe, so you can't view any documents some days.


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I always point out to people that it's very easy to avoid paying fines in these circumstances.


Apparently the signs aren't big enough so nobody can see them. Specsavers anyone?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Apparently the signs aren't big enough so nobody can see them. Specsavers anyone?



Hmmm... they can't see signs yet they are still driving; that's worrying... If they hit a child will they claim the child was too small and they couldn't see them?


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2021)

Burp. 

No milkshakes !


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jul 2021)

Lovely and sunny this morning, although a bit cool in the breeze. A very pleasant ride in to work, but it's now reverted back to the standard overcastness that has been the norm for the past week or more. 

The chocolate shortage will be rectified on the way home from work.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jul 2021)

Oh, and no I can't be in Cambridgeshire for 6am to do the wheat exam on Friday now that you've got the trailer repaired.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jul 2021)

One of our ferries is out of action and causing chaos but at least we have 2 other options even if one is really tourist only due to a long and convoluted scenic route.
If you are a resident of the Outer Isles tho' things are much worse. The earliest vehicle booking off island available is mid September. The boats are clogged by tourists who booked weeks ago and residents are just expected to grin and bear it.😠


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> One of our ferries is out of action and causing chaos but at least we have 2 other options even if one is really tourist only due to a long and convoluted scenic route.
> If you are a resident of the Outer Isles tho' things are much worse. The earliest vehicle booking off island available is mid September. The boats are clogged by tourists who booked weeks ago and residents are just expected to grin and bear it.😠



I'm a tad astonished that there aren't a couple of spaces reserved for residents per trip.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Lovely and sunny this morning, although a bit cool in the breeze. A very pleasant ride in to work, but it's now reverted back to the standard overcastness that has been the norm for the past week or more.
> 
> The chocolate shortage will be rectified on the way home from work.


It'll melt on the trip home!


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2021)

Grey, warm and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a kitchen morning, and there is now a batch of Rilletes de Mans (confit de porc) on the go in the crock pot. The meat passed the Furry Persons' Taste Test, so I know it's going to be a good 'un.

Not sure what I'm going to be doing this afternoon, but watching some cycling is definitely on the agenda.

But first, lunch... I have some fresh eggs from my friend Linda's chooks...


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Still waiting for Graham to call



Well he called me


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm a tad astonished that there aren't a couple of spaces reserved for residents per trip.


There are constant demands for at least 10% of capacity per sailing to be available for local use up to 30 minutes before sailing time.Only then could space be allocated to the standby queue. From Lochboisdale for example there is only one sailing per day so it is easy to see where the difficulty lies as the capacity is variable depending on how many commercial vehicles, motorhomes or caravans there are. Even if none the capacity is about 80 cars max but could be a bit less. 
The current chaos may just poke the govt to do something. We want a catamaran for Mull which is currently building in Indonesia and available for sale but time is running out on that.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Grey, warm and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I have had a kitchen morning, and there is now a batch of Rilletes de Mans (confit de porc) on the go in the crock pot. The meat passed the Furry Persons' Taste Test, so I know it's going to be a good 'un.
> 
> ...


Odd surname, Chooks.
Any relation to Angus Heron?


----------



## homebuilds (15 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Domestic godliness severely dented this morning..
> I started using the new washing up liquid before the old one was finished!!


I would have been told to stand in the corner and reflect on what I had done. Learned my lesson years ago, and insisted we get a dishwasher


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2021)

homebuilds said:


> I would have been told to stand in the corner and reflect on what I had done. Learned my lesson years ago, and insisted we get a dish washer


We have a dishwasher, too, but use the aforementioned washing up liquid on things that don't/can't/won't/shouldn't go in it..

I didn't have to sit on the naughty step this time as I covered my heinous crime before it was discovered!!


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2021)

Had a lovely lunch of scrambled eggs with parsley and chives, tiger bread & butter, a pear, some strawberries and two 

My friend keeps Maran hens, and I have to say that their eggs are utterly delicious


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2021)

Right, I'm popping out to get a gander at this week's copy of Autosport.

I may or may not buy it depending on whether there's something about a certain 30th anniversary coming up after the weekend. Used to buy Autosport religiously every week, but stopped about 10 years ago after it changed publishers and the quality dropped.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2021)

Movie Night in the garden.

Black Widow to start.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jul 2021)

I’m sat here thinking it’s hard to believe a heat wave will be here this weekend


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Movie Night in the garden.
> 
> Black Widow to start.
> 
> View attachment 599228



Where is the big screen located?


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Where is the big screen located?



I'm afraid its a 22" monitor. Not risking the telly.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> I'm afraid its a 22" monitor. Not risking the telly.


I thought about getting a projector and screen, but I'm not sure how good the picture / sound quality would be or if I'd need external speakers too.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I thought about getting a projector and screen, but I'm not sure how good the picture / sound quality would be or if I'd need external speakers too.



I'm using a Soundcore Motion Boom for sound, it's loud. We usually just use the 17" laptop, but 22" is huge . Could rob my son or daughters 27" monitors.

A projector would be ace, but I think the HD ones aren't cheap.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2021)

Well tomorrow is Friday


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well tomorrow is Friday



Friyay !


----------



## pawl (15 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Apparently the signs aren't big enough so nobody can see them. Specsavers anyone?





Barnard Castle is the place to go


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2021)

Nowt of interest in either Autosport or Motorsport News. I'll try again next week.

It's raining .

It's St Swithin's Day.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2021)

We are back home . We arrived back early afternoon but my tablet needed charging.
It has been a bit cloudy here but brightened up mid afternoon . I have been having a go at freeing up the seat post on the bike I bought . What brain came up with the idea of the aluminium fluted seat post ?  Not only does it allow water to get further down into the frame to allow further corrosion but it also allows the BB and bearings to become nice and rusty !


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2021)

Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.



I'm thinking the same, without the cats...


----------



## postman (15 Jul 2021)

After a very productive day in someone else's garden,Postman is quaffing two cans of Kronenbourgh 1664 not at the same time I might add,though some do say I have a mouth for it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2021)

Ooh, the sun's just come out! About 15 hours late but we all know that story about the prodigal sun.....


----------



## aferris2 (15 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's raining .


Not here. Been dry all day.



Reynard said:


> It's St Swithin's Day.


Yep. We'll get good weather for the next 40 days. Happy birthday to me


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2021)

A nat's whisker under 10 miles on the bike tonight make a huge difference


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ooh, the sun's just come out! About 15 hours late but we all know that story about the prodigal sun.....


Been out all day here. What you doing pinching our sun?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Been out all day here. What you doing pinching our sun?


Is there a Yorkshire word for sharing?


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2021)

Black Widow was rather good.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is there a Yorkshire word for sharing?


Ay, share


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2021)

Thirty-seven miles done on this glorious summer's evening


----------



## carpiste (15 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is there a Yorkshire word for sharing?


Actually no it`s a phrase....

"Don`t be so bloody stupid lad!" or "Buy your bloody own!"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Ay, share


"Ah share thine, ah keeps mine.''


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2021)

Fabby supper tonight of hake with a parmesan and pesto crust, new potatoes with basil, lemon & garlic butter, steamed green beans and coleslaw. 

Might have been a bit greedy...


----------



## DCLane (15 Jul 2021)

I've had a pootling day; a ride out to Holmfirth, followed by a long conversation with TDF-stage winner Brian Robinson. Then a snooze and finally a test of my TT bike before a 25-mile time trial on Saturday.

Oh, and I've ended up in one of the photos for British Cycling's 'track' plan of 2021-2026 (pdf link) - the photo was taken at Newcastle-under-Lyme last year at one of the pilot training/racing events. I'm under no. 2 in white/green/black 

What I _should_ have been doing was marking assignments, but needed a day off as I'm shattered.


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2021)

I think I have figured out why the central locking is playing up on my project Skoda Fabia. It's related to the door microswitch on the driver's door according to Google. Verified by the fact that the interior courtesy light doesn't come on when the door is opened. 

Now, where the #@@* is it located? Every other car I have worked on had it on the A post held in with a single screw.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2021)

Got caught by the street view car today.
Await the site updating, and I'll be able to give a time and date.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2021)

I have a purry Lexicat on my lap.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2021)

Lexi has toddled off, so I can now make myself a


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2021)

Pulled pork bbq sandwiches for dinner, with french fries, baked beans, and cole slaw.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jul 2021)

Have a nice bo bo's one and all, its off to the land of nod for me


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Have a nice bo bo's one and all, its off to the land of nod for me


Everyone wants to come to Yorkshire!


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pulled pork bbq sandwiches for dinner, with french fries, baked beans, and cole slaw.


Any left?


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2021)

I'm calling it a day too. Land of Nod via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm calling it a day too. Land of Nod via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2021)

Nearly time for the morning ride...


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2021)

Well that was a close call 
Blue sky and sunshine


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jul 2021)

Apparently, it’s going to be 27 degrees here today. Nice.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2021)

First cuppa going down well 
Well my Chat with Graham yesterday doesn't look like it's made any difference no reply's on e mails sent pre chat yet 
On a brighter note it's Friday


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jul 2021)

I've just watered all my houseplants.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2021)

Morning ride complete. The heavily managed river is still unusually high, but well below the tops of the banks; the cloud is exploring the side valleys and looking lovely in the sunshine.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2021)

@Andy in Germany I hope those floods aren't affecting your area! They look really nasty 😔


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I think I have figured out why the central locking is playing up on my project Skoda Fabia. It's related to the door microswitch on the driver's door according to Google. Verified by the fact that the interior courtesy light doesn't come on when the door is opened.
> 
> Now, where the #@@* is it located? Every other car I have worked on had it on the A post held in with a single screw.


Try locking the door catch with a screwdriver. It could be built into the door lock itself .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2021)

Morning.
Lovely and sunny here . I've just put our recycling bins out .


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @Andy in Germany I hope those floods aren't affecting your area! They look really nasty 😔



Thanks for your thoughts. The flooding is mainly in the eastern side of the Black Forest, and I'm on the west so apart from being a little damp we're generally unaffected. 
My family live in a second floor attic on top of a hill near Stuttgart and although it rained very heavily any flooding would be in the valley some 200m below the village: if they're flooded the rest of Germany would have been underwater some time.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jul 2021)

Forecast says drizzle and a moderate breeze but so far this has not materialised and will probably just stay overcast all day.
Not that I am going anywhere as have to hang about for a phone consultation. If I go out sods law dictates that the call will be at some inconvenient place.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. The flooding is mainly in the eastern side of the Black Forest, and I'm on the west so apart from being a little damp we're generally unaffected.
> My family live in a second floor attic on top of a hill near Stuttgart and although it rained very heavily any flooding would be in the valley some 200m below the village: if they're flooded the rest of Germany would have been underwater some time.


There were flash floods in the SW of London 3 or 4 days ago though it didn't rain over in the south east - here we just got really menacing clouds. Apparently, the flooding in Europe was caused by the same weather system as it trundled its way over to the continent. From the news it seems that the worst of it is to the north east of you. I'm glad you've not been affected badly.


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Try locking the door catch with a screwdriver. It could be built into the door lock itself .


That's a nice accessible place to put it!

Reasons to drive a 1990s car #656


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2021)

It is ridiculously hot here this morning. 😓

I came back from my pre-breakfast ride dripping sweat and I didn't even feel like putting much effort into it today.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. The flooding is mainly in the eastern side of the Black Forest, and I'm on the west so apart from being a little damp we're generally unaffected.
> My family live in a second floor attic on top of a hill near Stuttgart and although it rained very heavily any flooding would be in the valley some 200m below the village: if they're flooded the rest of Germany would have been underwater some time.


Not long finished reading a book by Steven Herrick cycling in Germany not very long ago when himself and wife were following the Danube downstream. They had to abandon their trip due to the flooding.
They are Australian and not short of money. "Cycling is an interlude between meals" according to the wife.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jul 2021)

Looking like it will be a scorcher today. Off to the caravan after work, and my sister has invited us round for a BBQ for tea (at her van) so that's us sorted.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jul 2021)

Returned from having the giant mop on top of my son's head cut. He looks like a different person.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jul 2021)

Slightly surreal experience when I had a phone consultation with a doctor who is senior partner running our practice from Oban. 
I ended up sympathising with him when he started describing his difficulties. He cannot get doctors or nurses booked on the ferries and when they are here he cannot get anywhere for them to stay overnight. They have a flat for visiting staff at the surgery which is not designed for more than one or two people but he has to persuade them to cram in more somehow.
Trying to sort out my balance problem is not possible by phone so I have to go up next week if he can get here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Any left?


Yes, but spoken for.


----------



## Speicher (16 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Apparently, it’s going to be 27 degrees here today. Nice.



I would expect it to feel cooler than that by the beach, in southern France.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not long finished reading a book by Steven Herrick cycling in Germany not very long ago when himself and wife were following the Danube downstream. They had to abandon their trip due to the flooding.
> They are Australian and not short of money. "Cycling is an interlude between meals" according to the wife.



I think I see the problem there: following the cyclepath would have worked better.


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2021)

The "key" is missing from my tin of corned beef.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jul 2021)

The weekend starts in 30 minutes, and finally the sun is out.

Office phone divert to my mobile will be switched off and the laptop locked away until Monday afternoon.


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2021)

Almost time for my second dose of the vaccine. I hope that I don't have a reaction.


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Jul 2021)

*hic*


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> The "key" is missing from my tin of corned beef.




View: https://media.giphy.com/media/HUkOv6BNWc1HO/giphy.gif


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> The weekend starts in 30 minutes, and finally the sun is out.
> 
> Office phone divert to my mobile will be switched off and the laptop locked away until Monday afternoon.




View: https://media.giphy.com/media/xT5LMQ8rHYTDGFG07e/giphy.gif


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2021)

Hot, blustery and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Have watered my tomatoes and strawberries. Both are flowering, so happy me! Have also done all the prep work for tonight's supper, so all I need to do is throw things in the oven after the F1 qualifying.

Have also managed to untangle the mess I'd made in my writing project. I've been working two chapters concurrently as I need to match parts of the plot without turning the whole thing into an "infodump" - and it's been harder than I thought it would be. But all sorted now.

Anyways, lunch calls...


----------



## fossyant (16 Jul 2021)

It's too hot.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2021)

I will be having the next few evenings in quietly wet flatting some 1/4 inch ball bearings down to 3/16. I just had a shock when I bought some in my LBS.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> It's too hot.


Nope. It's lovely. I wish it was like this more often (instead of the rain and cold we've had for the last 10 months).


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2021)

Lovely lunch of a prawn, avocado and chilli mayonnaise sandwich, a nectarine, half a punnet of strawberries and two


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2021)

Time for the second ride of the day.

We just had a vicious rain and thunderstorm combo. According to the radar I should be relatively dry if I'm quick.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I think I see the problem there: following the cyclepath would have worked better.


I got the impression from the book that they were mostly following the cycle path which seemed to run alongside the river. In the end they could go no further so had to go away from the river which took them places they did not want to go so decided just to go home and come back the following year to start off where they had just left.
He is an author of books for children and young adults and has written several books with their travels in Europe and Japan. They spend several months every year travelling by bike so writing such books must pay well.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I will be having the next few evenings in quietly wet flatting some 1/4 inch ball bearings down to 3/16. I just had a shock when I bought some in my LBS.


I used to buy quite a lot of loose ball bearings from a specialist shop in Argyll St. in Glasgow. Our engineer gave me a sample of what he wanted so I drove the 10 miles, went in and showed them the sample to get it matched. Never failed but their hearts probably sank when they saw me coming.
That was in the good old days of course when such places still existed.
Off topic but in Lerwick in Shetland there is a shed with the door labelled "The Nut House". Similar to above but nuts and bolts mainly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time for the second ride of the day.
> 
> We just had a vicious rain and thunderstorm combo. According to the radar I should be relatively dry if I'm quick.



I had a tailwind and the roads dried as I rode: it was a bit humid though.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jul 2021)

Another Covid 19 rapid antigen test (lateral flow) ahead of tomorrow’s audax. Got 23 mins to wait for result. This is third time I’ve done the test , before visiting family, or before events. Did one ONS test last year. Might order another pack of tests whilst they are still free.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2021)

I have a  and a slice of apple pie and have just turned the telly on for the F1 qualifying.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2021)

Bring on the weekend


----------



## carpiste (16 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> It's too hot.


What kind of a Mancunian are you!!!

It`s never, ever too hot!


----------



## carpiste (16 Jul 2021)

I`ve got the hair clippers out so its head shaved, goatee trimmed and a quick shower before the family come round for a drink and tofu BBQ


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jul 2021)

And the Covid 19 test is negative


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2021)

I've fed the girls (gourmet gold melting heart with chicken) and it's almost time to feed me.

Just put the oven on to preheat.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Jul 2021)

Ordered Garmin sports watch yesterday, arrived today, going back tomorrow.

Strap too small - made for midgets I think.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2021)

I've recently come back from a ride . It's a while since I've been out and it felt like it ! 2 days away with the fairies after my trip to Devon didn't help either. It is warm out and I was a bit warmer . 12 miles.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2021)

That was tasty... 

Rainbow trout fillets in a parcel, new potatoes with garlic, lemon & basil butter, and roasted mediterranean veggies (baby plum tomatoes, onion, peppers, courgette and garlic). And strawberries for after.


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2021)

I got my second dose of Moderna and they gave me a badge to celebrate the occasion  









It was so hot. I had a lot more waiting around this time at the vaccine centre and when I came out my car was baked and I think the steering wheel almost gave me third degree burns. 

I went for a coastal drive and visited a military museum which I had been meaning to do for ages. My air-conditioning was on the blink I don't have air conditioning so drove with all four windows open and still felt to hot. 

Now relaxing outside when it's a little cooler.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I got my second dose of Moderna and they gave me a badge to celebrate the occasion
> 
> View attachment 599438
> 
> ...


And may the Devil give you Backbone!


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> It's too hot.


Yup.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> It's too hot.





raleighnut said:


> Yup.


The pair of you will be struggling next week, warmer still.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2021)

Shower time 🚿 
I'm sweaty as a sweaty thing after work and a nocturnal bike ride..


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2021)

Watching Happy Valley and I know where the Scalextric Set was bought. The clue is near the barcode on the side of the box.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2021)

Time for a


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2021)

Bowl of water out for the hedgehog, and a mug of Horlicks for me 🥤


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2021)

I'm listening to Johnny Cash


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm listening to Johnny Cash


Walking the line?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2021)

I've been watching an old episode of Top Gear on the i-player.

The one where they were asked to cross the channel in an amphibious car.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've been watching an old episode of Top Gear on the i-player.
> 
> The one where they were asked to cross the channel in an amphibious car.


The "Toybota", "Canal Car" and the "Sailing Car".


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> The "Toybota", "Canal Car" and the "Sailing Car".



Well, a Nissan pick up, a VW camper and a Triumph Herald...


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2021)

Anyways, time this little Reynard was in bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jul 2021)

Morning. Another early one for me. I’m used to it.

Second jab today. That’ll be a full 12 weeks between jabs.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2021)

Once I have done this I am going for a few miles


----------



## tyred (17 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Walking the line?


Yes the Rock Island Line.


----------



## tyred (17 Jul 2021)

I've woken up and feel like I've been beaten up. I'm all aches and pains everywhere and have zero energy. Must be a side effect of the vaccine.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I've woken up and feel like I've been beaten up. I'm all aches and pains everywhere and have zero energy. Must be a side effect of the vaccine.


I'm guessing thats your second vaccination, thats how it was for me as well. Give it a few days, take it easy and it will pass.
All the best !


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Watching Happy Valley and I know where the Scalextric Set was bought. The clue is near the barcode on the side of the box.



Is this some subversive Bolshevik secret code?


----------



## tyred (17 Jul 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I'm guessing thats your second vaccination, thats how it was for me as well. Give it a few days, take it easy and it will pass.
> All the best !


Yes it is the second shot.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2021)

Morning.
It is bright and sunny out .
Well I'm peed off with the new F1!  Not a word from the Beeb over the past couple of days yet today they are falling over themselves with the results of qualifying !  Channel 4 showed practice in the afternoon but didn't make it clear that qualifying was later on that day. As for the sprint race it seems as though it will be later today . Lack of information as to what was going on . Poor show !
I would have thought that they could have given the details of how the British GP would have been run at the last GP instead of Coulthard and Webber giggling like a couple of school children over Vestapen winning !


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2021)

I'm going to open the window.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm going to open the window.


Where?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jul 2021)

I have slightly sore arms. I was in the sun for longer than I should have been yesterday. A bath, slap on some factor 50 and I should be good for a bit of bicyclising.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2021)

Well that's 2 films that I've watched and ended up not knowing what's going on !  The first was Gravity and the second was The Da Vinci Code ! 
The film Gravity made me think ! If you sneezed or had a case of the "Wind Chimes " whilst weightless would you whizz round like like a balloon that had been released ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2021)

Tinybug (6 years old) went and broke her wrist yesterday by falling off a climbing frame, and was taken to the local children's hospital in Esslingen. 

Apparently once she'd got over the initial shock she thought the whole thing was a great adventure: she chatted to the nursing staff, cheered up several other children in the waiting room; bounced off into the X-ray on her own and peppered the radiologist with questions. Now she's very proudly showing off an impressive cast which almost goes to her shoulder.

This means that out of our four kids, three have visited hospital with fractures or concussion. All injuries were sustained in playgrounds or someone's garden. Despite the hours spent on them, none have had serious injuries on bikes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Where?



Over there. You probably can't see it from where you are.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Over there. You probably can't see it from where you are.


I think the trees are in the way !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2021)

Do bikes have weight limits ? 
A good question! You don't see it advertised as not suitable for people over a certain weight ?  It was that I was asked if a bike I have would be able to carry such a person . Well it has a strong steel frame , steel hubs and cranks , mountain bike wheels. I suppose that in some cases you would need a tandem built for one !


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Do bikes have weight limits ?
> A good question! You don't see it advertised as not suitable for people over a certain weight ?  It was that I was asked if a bike I have would be able to carry such a person . Well it has a strong steel frame , steel hubs and cranks , mountain bike wheels. I suppose that in some cases you would need a tandem built for one !



I remember back in the dark ages when cantilever brakes wandered the plains and I worked in Half*rds, a rather large customer would regularly come in and get his frame and I think cranks repaired on guarantee: apparently on at least one occasion a frame needed replacing because the BB had been forced out of the bottom. 
As my then supervisor said: you can't tell him "You're basically overweight and that's why the bikes keep breaking." so the repairs continued.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2021)

There is a Red Kite hovering overhead! 
The birds are very quiet and hiding in the trees..


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember back in the dark ages when cantilever brakes wandered the plains and I worked in Half*rds, a rather large customer would regularly come in and get his frame and I think cranks repaired on guarantee: apparently on at least one occasion a frame needed replacing because the BB had been forced out of the bottom.
> As my then supervisor said: you can't tell him "You're basically overweight and that's why the bikes keep breaking." so the repairs continued.


Well that is the thing ! If someone is overweight and wants to lose some , then cycling is a good way . If a rider was riding normally I would have thought the weight distribution to be pretty equal. Standing up on the pedals would exert a lot of weight into one small area.
It is something that I haven't even considered before .


----------



## pawl (17 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm listening to Johnny Cash





Seance? Say hi from me.


----------



## pawl (17 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Walking the line?




Folsom prison?


----------



## DCLane (17 Jul 2021)

Another warm and sunny morning in Yorkshire.

Son no. 1 collected from Lincoln yesterday afternoon, at the same time getting a bike to @Saluki from here who was kind enough to wait whilst we were delayed in traffic, then track racing at Scunthorpe until late in the evening so I'm 

Today's 'task' is a 25-mile time trial on the A168, then marking. 25 miles when tired. Hmmm. What is_ possibly _the oldest cycling trophy in the world is likely to go to someone else, but I'll give it a try. Son no. 2 won it in 2017 and is racing today, with names such as Albert Hitchens and Lisa Brambani on it as well.


----------



## Saluki (17 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> Another warm and sunny morning in Yorkshire.
> 
> Son no. 1 collected from Lincoln yesterday afternoon, at the same time getting a bike to @Saluki from here who was kind enough to wait whilst we were delayed in traffic, then track racing until late in the evening so I'm



Lovely to meet you.
Bike buddy Bloke is swapping saddle over, while I grab a coffee after big dog walk. Taking my Galaxy and his galaxy, to the beach. No5 in the car, it’s only 25 miles.
BBB is whinging about cantI brakes, I have borrowed a pair of his pedals, we are off out to play now, after a bit of a slow start.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is this some subversive Bolshevik secret code?


The barcode?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Once I have done this I am going for a few miles


Back now with 50 miles under the belt and time for a🍵 me thinks .


----------



## tyred (17 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Seance? Say hi from me.


He's alive and well and working in the newsagents next door to the chip shop where Elvis works.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm going to open the window.


Is that wise, given what happened in your interaction with the wall.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jul 2021)

In Llangollen today. No bike, and could see Llandegla on the way over.

Quilted bridge.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Yes the Rock Island Line.










Here's the Rock Island Peoria Rocket, ran a number of years after Amtrak came along. Sometimes, the romance is greater than the reality.
_ You've to ride it like you find it. 
Get your ticket at the station 
on the Rock Island Line..._


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jul 2021)

Misty start but sun coming out so off out at 8 o’clockish.
Best run I have had this year with virtually no traffic tho’ a strong headwind on the way out uphill.
Council have taken advantage of the Saturday changeover lull and are vandalising the grass verges on the single track road. Naturally they will not be doing the bit with my “dangerous corner “ where viz is obscured by bracken so I cannot check for oncoming traffic.
This clover in the pic will vanish.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jul 2021)

A further view this morning when I had time to stop and look around and listen.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2021)

Well ! I'm getting bored with this new F1 format!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Jul 2021)

My wife and I have had our second jabs this morning. With the number of infections on the rise, we have a little peace of mind that we are better protected than if we had not had the vaccine.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2021)

Just picked some blueberries still loads to pick another day .


----------



## tyred (17 Jul 2021)

I feel a lot better than I did first thing this morning but it is so hot it is almost unbearable 😓

It's bad enough inside but if I step outside it's like being hit with a wall of heat. 😓😓


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I feel a lot better than I did first thing this morning but it is so hot it is almost unbearable 😓
> 
> It's bad enough inside but if I step outside it's like being hit with a wall of heat. 😓😓


Pot of tea and get a sweat on?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2021)

My wife has just been pinged and has to isolate for 5 days! We thought it was 10 .
Hang on a minute! Apparently it was either Monday or Tuesday !  Don't think it was Monday, might have been Sunday .  
Seems bl ***y useless to me ! So as far as we can tell it would seem to be my son's family or someone in the vicinity has tested positive and that would have been Sunday .
Well that has put a stop to my wandering . I wonder what we have in the freezer ?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2021)

Oh! It seems as though you don't have to isolate if you have had 2 jabs! So we are okay !

Total confusion !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! It seems as though you don't have to isolate if you have had 2 jabs! So we are okay !
> 
> Total confusion !


I believe that this applies when testing positive _after _midnight on Sunday. Our own Health Secretary has tested positive (Friday) after having both jabs and is self-isolating.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2021)

Hot, sunny and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a kitchen morning, and there are meatballs in tomato sauce simmering away in the crock pot. I made the meatballs from four out of the six burgers in the pack I bought last week. The other two burgers, I will be doing tonight. As burgers. With lots of onions. 

Been watching the motor racing and now keeping an eye on the cycling.

Almost time for the sprint race.

I quite like the new F1 format so far.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2021)

Oh, and I had a prawn & avocado sandwich for lunch, plus a nectarine, a persimmon and two


----------



## fossyant (17 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife has just been pinged and has to isolate for 5 days! We thought it was 10 .
> Hang on a minute! Apparently it was either Monday or Tuesday !  Don't think it was Monday, might have been Sunday .
> Seems bl ***y useless to me ! So as far as we can tell it would seem to be my son's family or someone in the vicinity has tested positive and that would have been Sunday .
> Well that has put a stop to my wandering . I wonder what we have in the freezer ?



Bluetooth signal can carry quite far. We were mucking about last night at my sister's caravan, and I decided to see how far I would have to walk for my smart watch to tell me it was out of range. Almost the next county, or 3 caravans away.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jul 2021)

Chilling back at the caravan. We might go out on 'the Town' later. Rocking it in Prestatyn.  TBH its got some great bars.


----------



## cookiemonster (17 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Chilling back at the caravan. We might go out on 'the Town' later. Rocking it in Prestatyn.  TBH its got some great bars.




View: https://media.giphy.com/media/dM2xuxnJCg4H6/giphy.gif


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2021)

It has been a bit of detective work . My son has tested positive , he had to have the test after someone in his workplace tested positive .
Apparently the not having to isolate doesn't come into force until August .
My son has no symptoms at the moment .
I will go and pick some mint leaves to see if I can smell them . It's not a test . I just like smelling them .


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> View attachment 599512
> 
> 
> Misty start but sun coming out so off out at 8 o’clockish.
> ...


Yep and then people wonder where the insects have gone, we need more 'meadowland' to support them.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2021)

That was fun. Just like watching a Formula 3 race.

I now have a  and a slice of apple pie.


----------



## carpiste (17 Jul 2021)

After watching the challenge cup final and seeing the guys play like madmen in mad heat I just decided to go for a ride... 27c at the moment but hopefully it`ll cool a bit as I go


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> That was fun. Just like watching a Formula 3 race.
> 
> I now have a  and a slice of apple pie.



I recon with a bit of tweaking the sprint race could be very good.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I recon with a bit of tweaking the sprint race could be very good.



Yep, me too.

Shorten the distance, maybe? I think it was probably about 5 laps too long. Will be interesting to see how it works with next year's car.

I'm wondering whether a BTCC-style reverse grid might not be fun, with pole drawn out of a hat from the top 12 cars...


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I recon with a bit of tweaking the sprint race could be very good.


Maybe if they add the finishing distance/time into the mix for race start on Sunday.


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yep, me too.
> 
> Shorten the distance, maybe? I think it was probably about 5 laps too long. Will be interesting to see how it works with next year's car.
> 
> I'm wondering whether a BTCC-style reverse grid might not be fun, with pole drawn out of a hat from the top 12 cars...



It was a bit to long so definitely shorten it, I also think they should be allowed to work on the cars between to races, that would allow them to set the cars up for the sprint race then change the settings to set them up for the main race.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2021)

Mmmmm, that was tasty...

Burger and caramelized onions clapped between two slices of tiger bread, plus an array of grilled veggies. 

Thanks for the tip about steaming the burgers @Gravity Aided - they were well tasty that way.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> It was a bit to long so definitely shorten it, I also think they should be allowed to work on the cars between to races, that would allow them to set the cars up for the sprint race then change the settings to set them up for the main race.



I like the jeopardy of parc ferme conditions. It just adds another layer to the whole strategy thing


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2021)

Figure of 8 F1

👍


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Figure of 8 F1
> 
> 👍



I can't imagine Ross brawn ever dragging the F1 circus to Hednesford or Swaffham!


----------



## Moon bunny (17 Jul 2021)

Bow ness and Windermere town were chocka today.


----------



## carpiste (17 Jul 2021)

Well I did a quick 20 mile ride in 27c heat! But to be fair a lot is off road and bushes and tree lined meant I was in the shade a fair bit.
To top it off I just cooked my favourite healthy Korean tofu dish.... but added too many chillis!


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I can't imagine Ross brawn ever dragging the F1 circus to Hednesford or Swaffham!



Does Hednesford have a figure of eight? I used to live near there but never visited: it was bl**dy noisy on race days.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2021)

Been warm today 
Hoping to get a few miles in early tomorrow
If anybody want's to join me be outside ours by 4.46 am


----------



## carpiste (17 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Been warm today
> Hoping to get a few miles in early tomorrow
> If anybody want's to join me be outside ours by 4.46 am


Admit it, you don`t have a big hand on your alarm clock so 4.46 is really just a guess


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Does Hednesford have a figure of eight? I used to live near there but never visited: it was bl**dy noisy on race days.



Yes - on the infield of the main oval.

What's stock cars without some noise!


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Been warm today
> Hoping to get a few miles in early tomorrow
> If anybody want's to join me be outside ours by 4.46 am


Bit early for me, but I plan to be passing a bit to the north somewhere between 08:30 - 09:00


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jul 2021)

Rather nice 40 miles on the 29er this afternoon - thankfuly it's a bit cooler down here thanks to the wind direction. Home in time for a shower and then out into the garden with a cold beer and the F1 sprint qualifying thingy on the phone.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Bit early for me, but I plan to be passing a bit to the north somewhere between 08:30 - 09:00


Pedal a bit harder and you might just get there in time.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2021)

Right, bed for me. I think sleep is on the agenda.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jul 2021)

Morning all. The house was stifling downstairs when I woke up. Windows and doors open, it’s rather pleasant now.

I was expecting to feel a little off this morning after having my second jab yesterday, fortunately I feel absolutely fine. The next day is when the after effects really hit my wife though so I’m hoping she’s going to be OK this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Admit it, you don`t have a big hand on your alarm clock so 4.46 is really just a guess


As it happens I slept in a bit so just heading out now


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jul 2021)

Donington Park here I come




Once I've finished my coffee


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2021)

Morning.
Sunny start again here this morning .
We are having  at the moment .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2021)

Looking forward to staying at home for the next few days. I think release day is Thursday by which time the weather will probably have changed .
I would like to make it clear that I haven't been anywhere near the Health Secretary .


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2021)

Morning all... I'm going to water the plants, now, before it gets too hot 🔥


----------



## gbb (18 Jul 2021)

It dawned on me last night, ive become almost tee total over the pandemic. We had a long tall vodka coke with lots of ice last night while we sat in the evening sun.... i felt it. One glass and i felt the alcohol running through me. Not drunk, just feel its effects. Wife said the same


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Morning all... I'm going to water the plants, now, before it gets too hot 🔥



I usually do mine late evening.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Morning all. The house was stifling downstairs when I woke up. Windows and doors open, it’s rather pleasant now.
> 
> I was expecting to feel a little off this morning after having my second jab yesterday, fortunately I feel absolutely fine. The next day is when the after effects really hit my wife though so I’m hoping she’s going to be OK this morning.


My wife seems to have no after effects either. She’s more than pleased, after the first jab she was ill for days.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> As it happens I slept in a bit so just heading out now


A warm 35 miles completed


----------



## DCLane (18 Jul 2021)

No bike ride this morning as son no. 2 is attempting his driving theory test. Let's see ...

I'm not hopeful, despite him working at it: the whole thing appears to be a money-making exercise for the government and Pearson, who operate the test centres.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jul 2021)

Wind direction is mostly northerly just now so that keeps the temp down a bit. Forecast is for us to get a bit of heat later in the week.
Just realised I have got "recumbent tan" ie the front of my legs are very brown but the backs are fairly pale.
Need to find somewhere to lie face down for a while. Best place is on the grass in my top garden but this is overlooked by a couple of other houses. I live in a neighbourly kind of place and would get no peace with concerned people running up to check I am ok.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2021)

After yesterdays success, I think I'll open a window again.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I usually do mine late evening.


Metoo when I'm not working and finishing late.. 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Wind direction is mostly northerly just now so that keeps the temp down a bit. Forecast is for us to get a bit of heat later in the week.
> Just realised I have got "recumbent tan" ie the front of my legs are very brown but the backs are fairly pale.
> Need to find somewhere to lie face down for a while. Best place is on the grass in my top garden but this is overlooked by a couple of other houses. I live in a neighbourly kind of place and would get no peace with concerned people running up to check I am ok.


I get a 'Driver's Tan'.. Right arm brown, left arm white 🙋‍♂️


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jul 2021)

Warning or information? You decide.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2021)

It was warm last night we had the air con on. 
Second cuppa drank
Time to find a cool area


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It was warm last night we had the air con on.
> Second cuppa drank
> Time to find a cool area


So did you go out at 4.46?


----------



## postman (18 Jul 2021)

Oh my up early Sunday morning.Down to the cottage,picked up four sacks of garden debris.A 09-00 tip appointment,dumped, back home shower, brekkie now sat in conservatory and waiting to go to hospital for 12-00 scan,then a bit of clearing out something's from the house and another trip to the tip on monday.Tuesday another highlight a trip to Ikea small dining table four chairs and a patio set for the now very tidy but no colour back yard it's not really a garden,very nice paving couple of trees for shade and three small and very sick flower beds,we will put some colour in them.You don't realize how someone brings colour in to your life till they leave,the front bedroom looks awful stripped of its bits and pieces photos pictures personal items.


----------



## DCLane (18 Jul 2021)

Son no. 2 has passed his theory test first time with high scores. Everyone else who came out in the first hour appeared* not to have done, compounding my money-making thoughts earlier. Twenty tests per hour, 7 days a week, fully-booked everywhere = a decent earner,

His nonchalant, don't-seem-to-care, attitude to everything belies what he's been doing quietly at home: studying his backside off, reading and practice-testing. It's his approach to schoolwork and pretty much everything else. I do see a little of myself there, in that I used to be described as "so laid-back I'm horizontal", but people didn't realise I spent loads of time reading / writing / studying and just _appeared_ laid-back.

Cue one relieved and impressed parent.

* from my watching facial expressions and non-verbal communication

And I've glued part of the sole back on the pair of 12 year-old trainers I've been using for the past 18 months. Going back to work, wearing 'proper' shoes, is going to feel odd. Note to self: need new trainers


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> So did you go out at 4.46?


No it was about 5.50 in the end


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jul 2021)

Bacon butty dispatched, just need to wack a new saddle on the MTB then off camping


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It was warm last night we had the air con on.
> Second cuppa drank
> Time to find a cool area


Antarctica ?


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Donington Park here I come
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What’s happening at Donington Park.?The last time I went there was when they held the Sunday market


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Jul 2021)

View: https://media.giphy.com/media/Widn8Yco9vXDa/giphy.gif


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View: https://media.giphy.com/media/Widn8Yco9vXDa/giphy.gif



I don't drink much wine but I was just thinking about getting some light Italian reds in.


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't drink much wine but I was just thinking about getting some light Italian reds in.



Just cracked open a New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc. 

I don't drink much myself as I get pissed on a tube of smarties usually.


----------



## dave r (18 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I get a 'Driver's Tan'.. Right arm brown, left arm white 🙋‍♂️



What usually happens when we get a lot of sun is that my face, arms and front of my thighs tan but my shins don't, they usually stay white, looks strange.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jul 2021)

The street benches are posh here.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Antarctica ?


No it was just right


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jul 2021)

There were three right tw*ts on road bikes today speeding along at a fair clip in line on a shared, busy footpath/cycle way shouting for people to put dogs on leads. 😡


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jul 2021)

All in all a very pleasant 70 odd miles this weekend in fabulous weather.


----------



## Ripple (18 Jul 2021)

That "I can't believe it" moment. Came back from very hot ride. Opened the freezer without any expectations to find anything refreshing and edible in it. And there's a box of ice cream hidden behind frozen veg and other stuff. Almost got emotional.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> That "I can't believe it" moment. Came back from very hot ride. Opened the freezer without any expectations to find anything refreshing and edible in it. And there's a box of ice cream hidden behind frozen veg and other stuff. Almost got emotional.



Did you scream?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> There were three right tw*ts on road bikes today speeding along at a fair clip in line on a shared, busy footpath/cycle way shouting for people to put dogs on leads. 😡



there are one or two rides I won't use on warm weekends around Stuttgart because the Mercedes drivers go on their annual road bike ride and forget they aren't on an Autobahn...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2021)

Hot and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

And now for the Grand Prix. Hope it's a good 'un.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> Son no. 2 has passed his theory test first time with high scores.


Congratulations, pleased for your son


----------



## Ripple (18 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Did you scream?


I didn't. I stared at it without any thoughts in my head coz it looked so unreal.


----------



## KnittyNorah (18 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> There were three right tw*ts on road bikes today speeding along at a fair clip in line on a shared, busy footpath/cycle way shouting for people to put dogs on leads. 😡



If I'd've been there I'd've been SO TEMPTED to get out my white stick and start blundering around. I was so nervous on shared paths of that type of cyclist when I really _was _blind as I wouldn't have seen them well enough to be able to leap out of the way but now ... 
That's also the type of situation where you secretly hope a big, unruly, off-leash dog will take a flying leap across the path ...


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2021)

Streaker on track, start delayed by half an hour.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jul 2021)

Someone has stolen the last 30 minutes of the Tour de France. It was 15:45 and now it's 16:15. Where have that 30 minutes gone? Someone messing with the live footage and the clock in my living room? And who was that snoring?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2021)

My bum is numb.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2021)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jul 2021)

I had a veggie jambalaya for my lunch in a pub garden overlooking the sea today. Took the liberty of parking my bike in a whole car park space.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> My bum is numb.


Stop sitting on it!


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> The street benches are posh here.


Not as posh as the bus stops on Shetland. Mostly they have at least one chair and often a table but this one goes a bit further


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.



They have you well trained, don''t they?


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jul 2021)

Listening to Planet Rock radio and the ads apart from being immensely irritating are of 'You will be a better person if you buy this or that' type. Tune them out mostly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2021)

I just realised I forgot to sweep the floor.


----------



## postman (18 Jul 2021)

Ok scan was done at lunchtime,it's just more of the same fluid,so no idea what happens next other than it gets stuck in with my other notes.Leeds cafes were packed to the rafters,I think everyone has had enough.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just realised I forgot to sweep the floor.


You swept up yet?


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jul 2021)

weighed myself for the first time in 10 years... 11stone 4


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You swept up yet?



Just finished. How I manage to make my apartment so grubby I don't know: It's not like I'm here that much.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just finished. How I manage to make my apartment so grubby I don't know: It's not like I'm here that much.


There's only you to blame as well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's only you to blame as well.



Yup, that's the worst of it...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> They have you well trained, don''t they?



Yup.

They sit and stare at me when it is food time - just inside my eye line so's I can't ignore them. 

How the blazes they know it's coming up to 7pm I don't know, seeings they can't tell the time off the clock. Or can they?


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yup, that's the worst of it...


You could be cleaning someone's dirt!

Or somebody else. 
_"Sometimes a specific percentage of dust is said to be skin, usually about 70 or 80 percent."_


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just finished. How I manage to make my apartment so grubby I don't know: It's not like I'm here that much.


Grubby gremlins, also known as Grublings, enter empty flats and seem to take great pleasure in making a mess. I've never seen one because they're very shy around humans but I know that they exist and have visited me too.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Grubby gremlins, also known as Grublings, enter empty flats and seem to take great pleasure in making a mess. I've never seen one because they're very shy around humans but I know that they exist and have visited me too.


Maybe they've taken some of your stuff to @Andy in Germany's place.

Wonder what you'll get back in return.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Maybe they've taken some of your stuff to @Andy in Germany's place.
> 
> Wonder what you'll get back in return.


My local grubling specialises in depositing crud on the floor. I wonder whether Andy's missing some.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My local grubling specialises in depositing crud on the floor. I wonder whether Andy's missing some.


Would he have noticed, once he'd swept it all up.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Grubby gremlins, also known as Grublings, enter empty flats and seem to take great pleasure in making a mess. I've never seen one because they're very shy around humans but I know that they exist and have visited me too.



At my place, those are known as "cats"


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> At my place, those are known as "cats"


Ooohh, you're to blame then!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Ooohh, you're to blame then!


They've been visiting you too then? I'm sceptical about cats being responsible, though. Cats don't hide away like grublings do.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cats don't hide away like grublings do.



Try telling that to Madam Paranoid

(that's Poppy, to you and me)


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2021)

A  would be a very fine thing right now. I'm going to put the kettle on.

And no, I'm not going to be wearing it @classic33


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> A  would be a very fine thing right now. I'm going to put the kettle on.
> 
> And no, I'm not going to be wearing it @classic33


And you expect me to believe that last part.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> And you expect me to believe that last part.



Well, it *would* be true if I was a character in Beauty and the Beast (although that was a teapot, not a kettle IIRC), but as I'm not, then you're going to have to


----------



## Speicher (19 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> A  would be a very fine thing right now. I'm going to put the kettle on.
> 
> And no, I'm not going to be wearing it @classic33



It wouldn't suit you!


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> What’s happening at Donington Park.?The last time I went there was when they held the Sunday market


It was just a low key MG Car Club race meeting. MGs of all ages from pre-war to the ZR & ZS (the last models before Rover went belly up) plus a couple of races for sportscars/GTs/saloons from the 50s & 60s.
Nothing special, but I just needed a full day away from everything and this fitted the bill perfectly, especially with the weather.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It was just a low key MG Car Club race meeting. MGs of all ages from pre-war to the ZR & ZS (the last models before Rover went belly up) plus a couple of races for sportscars/GTs/saloons from the 50s & 60s.
> Nothing special, but I just needed a full day away from everything and this fitted the bill perfectly, especially with the weather.


Was it worth it though!


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Was it worth it though!


Most definitely


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Most definitely


That's what counts.
You'll not be sore in parts you don't want to be later today.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> It wouldn't suit you!



No. Mind, I'm not sure my favourite onesie does either, but what the heck...


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2021)

Anyways, sat nav updated for Wednesday's road trip. Ergo it's time for bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Jul 2021)

Morning all. It’s pitch black outside although a lovely temperature. Our garden seems to have been the location of a slug meeting during the night judging by the criss-crossing slime trails everywhere. Of course, there is not a slug to be seen now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2021)

Morning, blue skies visible. It looks like the weather department has decided it's summer.

If I leave all the shutters down the apartment should still be relatively temperate when I get back.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2021)

Morning y'all
Another night with the air con on
Well that was easy for a Monday


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2021)

First cuppa drank
cat has been fed 
Workstation ready to go just awaiting its crew


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2021)

Morning.
It's a bit sticky here already this morning .
I think my wife gets the result of her test today. I didn't see the point in having a test as if she has it I am bound to get it . We share things . Oh! Apart from bikes that is.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2021)

Well that was an interesting race!
The other race could have been made into a Hollywood film if some peeps had played ball .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2021)

Negative !
My wife hasn't got it!
Now do we still have to isolate or what ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2021)

Finally a dry commute...


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2021)

It's too hot😓


----------



## pawl (19 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It was just a low key MG Car Club race meeting. MGs of all ages from pre-war to the ZR & ZS (the last models before Rover went belly up) plus a couple of races for sportscars/GTs/saloons from the 50s & 60s.
> Nothing special, but I just needed a full day away from everything and this fitted the bill perfectly, especially with the weather.





My mate had an MG sports car Cant remember what the model was If memory serves was TA a model
I remember it had the wiper motor on the windshield.Petrol tank seas external mounted at the rear and there was a carrier mounted over the tank The wheels had what looked like giant wing nuts


----------



## cookiemonster (19 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> It's too hot😓



It's too wet.

We have a typhoon on our doorstep just now, bobbing around to the west of us. It's a baby one but likely to grow as it's over the sea.

But there's a monster of a typhoon just off Taiwan.


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> It's too wet.
> 
> We have a typhoon on our doorstep just now, bobbing around to the west of us. It's a baby one but likely to grow as it's over the sea.
> 
> But there's a monster of a typhoon just off Taiwan.


It's a funny old world as it is too dry here and we have strict water rationing, etc.


----------



## cookiemonster (19 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> It's a funny old world as it is too dry here and we have strict water rationing, etc.



This is normal for this part of the world mid-July through to September.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> It's too wet.
> 
> We have a typhoon on our doorstep just now, bobbing around to the west of us. It's a baby one but likely to grow as it's over the sea.
> 
> But there's a monster of a typhoon just off Taiwan.


I read Noble House & Taipan.. I know just how destructive typhoons can be!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2021)

Workmen are installing new smoke detectors throughout the block. Which is all fine and dandy but they have to be tested and I'm now all beeped out.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> It's too wet.
> 
> We have a typhoon on our doorstep just now, bobbing around to the west of us. It's a baby one but likely to grow as it's over the sea.
> 
> But there's a monster of a typhoon just off Taiwan.


Oh dear my son is offshore at Taiwan. By now they will probably have fled back into port I hope.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2021)

Looked out this morning and fog was blanketing the Sound but higher ground seemed clear so headed out at 7 o'clock on the trike. Pleasantly warm at 14C with no wind and a nice exercise run with 2 cars and the service bus on the road. 
The verges had been cut but at one point he seems to have lifted his blades for a couple of yards and left some orchids but everything else was scalped quite unnecessarily.
When I went to bed last night I felt an itch behind one knee and I knew immediately what this was. A bl---y tick had got me. 
This was invisible unless using a mirror so mirror balanced on a box on a stool with mirror on top. Tick tools deployed and head torch on. Nightmare job. Try working behind your knee trying to get the tool correctly placed upside down using a mirror. In the end I had to use the needle nose tweezers to get the thing as the normal removal tools were impossible to get in place. Not ideal but it worked and I use tea tree oil after extraction which seems to sooth the wound.
One of the disadvantages of living on your own as somebody else could have got the thing immediately with no drama.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It was just a low key MG Car Club race meeting. MGs of all ages from pre-war to the ZR & ZS (the last models before Rover went belly up) plus a couple of races for sportscars/GTs/saloons from the 50s & 60s.
> Nothing special, but I just needed a full day away from everything and this fitted the bill perfectly, especially with the weather.


We had a MGB with steel bumpers for a while. Eventually the rust got too extensive for me and it went to somebody in Wales who was going to restore it. He drove the whole way up to Mull and towed it back home so obviously keen.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2021)

Toast o clock


----------



## cookiemonster (19 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Oh dear my son is offshore at Taiwan. By now they will probably have fled back into port I hope.



It's still out in the Western Pacific just now but it's due to hit northern Taiwan by the end of the week, according to Windytv, so I think he'll be getting out of the way very soon. It's a cat 4 so a biggie.







Later this week.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Looked out this morning and fog was blanketing the Sound but higher ground seemed clear so headed out at 7 o'clock on the trike. Pleasantly warm at 14C with no wind and a nice exercise run with 2 cars and the service bus on the road.
> The verges had been cut but at one point he seems to have lifted his blades for a couple of yards and left some orchids but everything else was scalped quite unnecessarily.
> When I went to bed last night I felt an itch behind one knee and I knew immediately what this was. A bl---y tick had got me.
> This was invisible unless using a mirror so mirror balanced on a box on a stool with mirror on top. Tick tools deployed and head torch on. Nightmare job. Try working behind your knee trying to get the tool correctly placed upside down using a mirror. In the end I had to use the needle nose tweezers to get the thing as the normal removal tools were impossible to get in place. Not ideal but it worked and I use tea tree oil after extraction which seems to sooth the wound.
> One of the disadvantages of living on your own as somebody else could have got the thing immediately with no drama.


Did you get your own back on it ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2021)

I've sprung a leak ! I've been out mooing the loon .


----------



## cookiemonster (19 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've sprung a leak ! I've been out mooing the loon .



Mooing the loon?


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Looked out this morning and fog was blanketing the Sound but higher ground seemed clear so headed out at 7 o'clock on the trike. Pleasantly warm at 14C with no wind and a nice exercise run with 2 cars and the service bus on the road.
> The verges had been cut but at one point he seems to have lifted his blades for a couple of yards and left some orchids but everything else was scalped quite unnecessarily.
> When I went to bed last night I felt an itch behind one knee and I knew immediately what this was. A bl---y tick had got me.
> This was invisible unless using a mirror so mirror balanced on a box on a stool with mirror on top. Tick tools deployed and head torch on. Nightmare job. Try working behind your knee trying to get the tool correctly placed upside down using a mirror. In the end I had to use the needle nose tweezers to get the thing as the normal removal tools were impossible to get in place. Not ideal but it worked and I use tea tree oil after extraction which seems to sooth the wound.
> One of the disadvantages of living on your own as somebody else could have got the thing immediately with no drama.



I remember being on holiday in Austria a few years ago, we were in the park at the top of the village when I felt something on my ankle, it was a tick, I brushed it off with my hand and a few seconds later it was back, at that point I squashed it.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've sprung a leak ! I've been out mooing the loon .


Mis-read part of that and wondered how you'd escaped.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Toast o clock


You've reminded me I need to get a new toaster.


----------



## cookiemonster (19 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mis-read part of that and wondered how you'd escaped.



I still have no idea what he's on about.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I still have no idea what he's on about.


It's too warm, he's sweating having mown the lawn.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember being on holiday in Austria a few years ago, we were in the park at the top of the village when I felt something on my ankle, it was a tick, I brushed it off with my hand and a few seconds later it was back, at that point I squashed it.


Are you sue it was a tick? if you felt it then it must have attached itself and could not be brushed off. It certainly could not have returned.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Did you get your own back on it ?


Very satisfying crunch when put on a hard surface and get a thumb nail on it.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2021)

Strange post on the Oban area road watch FB page. "Queuing traffic at Benderloch caused by a lot of octogenarian cyclists."
Not me anyway. I am still confined due to no ferry bookings available.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jul 2021)

Wish I was out on my bike.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Are you sue it was a tick? if you felt it then it must have attached itself and could not be brushed off. It certainly could not have returned.



As it had a good chomp on me I assumed it was a tick, it could well have been something else.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Wish I was out on my bike.



And me, I should be out tomorrow if all goes to plan.


----------



## Speicher (19 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Mooing the loon?



He is confuddled and I think he means lowing the mawn.


----------



## mybike (19 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just realised I forgot to sweep the floor.



That's what happens when you open a window.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2021)

I've swept the settee this morning but not the floor.


----------



## mybike (19 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My local grubling specialises in depositing crud on the floor. I wonder whether Andy's missing some.



Has he found the floor?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2021)

I can't get into my Lloyds Bank account. I hope it's not just me....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't get into my Lloyds Bank account. I hope it's not just me....


Hmmm, I've been hanging on the line to Lloyds for 25 minutes, all just to speak to a human being. Lots of reports about their online and app not working and card payments being declined. Their service page, however, reports it's all functioning normally. I guess I'll not be spending any money today!

(Bank of Scotland and Halifax also reporting problems.)


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2021)

@oldwheels I remember reading summat about a plan to de-tick areas by leaving sheep to roam around getting infested then dipping them in tick killing stuff. 
Apparently, sheep can withstand the chemicals better than humans, and, let's face it, it'd be a bit of a job dipping people!! 

🐑 🐛


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2021)

Hot, still and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Struggling to concentrate due to the heat. But the crock pot is locked and loaded with a karachi-style lamb and chickpea curry. That'll be nice to come home to on Wednesday.

Almost lunchtime, and then I need to pop out to run a few errands and put some fuel in the car.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2021)

Ta-da! I got online. The money's still there!


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've sprung a leak ! I've been out mooing the loon .



I read that in my very best Officer Crabtree voice 

"I've sprong a lik. I've been out mooing the loon."


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't get into my Lloyds Bank account. I hope it's not just me....



I can’t get into your account either


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I can’t get into your account either


Well, there's a relief!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2021)

Well that crumble lasted 3 days


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I can’t get into your account either


I haven't got a Lloyds account


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @oldwheels I remember reading summat about a plan to de-tick areas by leaving sheep to roam around getting infested then dipping them in tick killing stuff.
> Apparently, sheep can withstand the chemicals better than humans, and, let's face it, it'd be a bit of a job dipping people!!
> 
> 🐑 🐛


That is what used to happen. The stuff used to dip the sheep was pretty nasty and I know two people who got ill by not wearing the proper protective attire.
It is now not allowed to dip sheep at least in Scotland and the ban also does the sheep some damage due to things like blowfly.
While I have worked briefly with sheep I am by no means an expert.
The result of the ban seems to be a vast increase in the tick population and Lyme disease is getting more common as well as some other thing I cannot remember the name of.
I get the ticks now in my garden perhaps from roaming deer but also probably cats.
I certainly would not now go off into any vegetation without taking precautions, even when out on a mountain bike.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2021)

That Lyme disease is nasty, isn't it!!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't get into my Lloyds Bank account. I hope it's not just me....


Is it too late to get MrsPete a Lloyd's account? 
That should save me a few bob!!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> That is what used to happen. The stuff used to dip the sheep was pretty nasty and I know two people who got ill by not wearing the proper protective attire.
> It is now not allowed to dip sheep at least in Scotland and the ban also does the sheep some damage due to things like blowfly.
> While I have worked briefly with sheep I am by no means an expert.
> The result of the ban seems to be a vast increase in the tick population and Lyme disease is getting more common as well as some other thing I cannot remember the name of.
> ...


Flame thrower ?


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2021)

Lovely lunch of a chicken and avocado sandwich, a banana, a nectarine and two


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2021)

We are staying cool here by watching Scott of the Antarctic .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Flame thrower ?


They need sheep shearers, not sheep searers.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that crumble lasted 3 days



Is that a record?


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Flame thrower ?


I don't think starting forest fires wold be terribly popular.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2021)

My brain is all woolly in this heat. I am struggling to concentrate.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I don't think starting forest fires wold be terribly popular.


And it wouldn't do the back of your knee much good either! 🔥


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> That Lyme disease is nasty, isn't it!!


Very nasty indeed and difficult to diagnose and treat. Antibiotics can help if caught early enough but in the recent past most doctors had no knowledge of it.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> He is confuddled and I think he means lowing the mawn.


He let the cattle out.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't get into my Lloyds Bank account. I hope it's not just me....


No problem here.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2021)

Right, time to go and put some appropriate clothing on and go and run those few errands.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jul 2021)

I’m not wearing much in this heat


----------



## carpiste (19 Jul 2021)

I couldn`t get to sleep last night so got up and watched Going Postal on the Firestick. Plans for a morning ride ruined I went to bed around 11 am and now I`m up it`s so hot, 27c, and the sun is blasting down!
Forecast is little change in the temperature for a few hours  So do I brave the heat now or do I go for a late evening/ night ride?
Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jul 2021)

Go out, you know you want to.


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Jul 2021)

I've put the shiraz in the fridge


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jul 2021)

I'm wondering, go to shop for salad bits or eat out to save me making salad?


----------



## Hover Fly (19 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @oldwheels I remember reading summat about a plan to de-tick areas by leaving sheep to roam around getting infested then dipping them in tick killing stuff.
> Apparently, sheep can withstand the chemicals better than humans, and, let's face it, it'd be a bit of a job dipping people!!
> 
> 🐑 🐛


Similar to what I did with a cat, moving into my new house, spot-on the cat, then let it roam around, attracting all the fleas that were lying dormant.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2021)

I was just watching a slow motion run of the Aviva advert where the young lady breaks down in her Saab and eventually turns up to be greeted by her grandchildren years later. The family seem to show a complete lack of concern that she had been missing all those years. Perhaps the company paid out on her life insurance policy as she had been missing for so long .


----------



## Hover Fly (19 Jul 2021)

Old friend has just asked me if I want a load of old engineering books from late19th/ early20th centuries. _Pettigrew _is among them, others of similar importance, if you know your engineering history you will know what that means.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2021)

It is almost an hour since anything mundane enough to be posted has been posted..


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jul 2021)

I had salad in the end.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2021)

Back from running errands. I had a bit of an impulse buy moment, and have acquired a bay tree.  (True bay, not ornamental.)

I have also purchased a suitable quantity of white roses - which is what I went out for in the first place.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> And it wouldn't do the back of your knee much good either! 🔥


Thinking further on this. At one time one of the ideas to get rid of a tick was to try to get it loose with a lighted cigarette or a lit match.
There were all sorts of suggestions but none of them ever worked. This was before Lyme disease became common as the effect was to make the thing regurgitate it's stomach contents into your body which of course introduces the disease into you.
Nowadays the only method is to use one of the recommended tools or needle point tweezers and remove the thing complete with head which is imbedded under the skin. It is important to get the head out and I have had on occasion to dig it out with a fine needle. 
I have 3 sets, one in the house ,one in the car and another in the bike/trike tool bag.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Back from running errands. I had a bit of an impulse buy moment, and have acquired a bay tree.  (True bay, not ornamental.)
> 
> I have also purchased a suitable quantity of white roses - which is what I went out for in the first place.


I have a bay tree which started out as a very small bush and is now about 10 or 12 feet high and about the same in diameter. Be careful where you put it as I have had to cut back quite a bit on one side which was taking over a large bit of a neighbouring garden.
I have got good white roses this year. My wife wanted a white rose planted on her grave but the blasted deer eat anything organic so it ended up beside my garden path.


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It is almost an hour since anything mundane enough to be posted has been posted..



I've just wrestled the duvet cover back on my Good Ladies duvet, having taken it off this morning to wash it and dried it this afternoon, is that mundane enough?


----------



## carpiste (19 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> I couldn`t get to sleep last night so got up and watched Going Postal on the Firestick. Plans for a morning ride ruined I went to bed around 11 am and now I`m up it`s so hot, 27c, and the sun is blasting down!
> Forecast is little change in the temperature for a few hours  So do I brave the heat now or do I go for a late evening/ night ride?
> Decisions, decisions!


So I went for it! 20 miles, 2 hours and it was lovely, cool breeze even....
Now I`m in the house the sweat has suddenly started pouring from me! What`s that all about!


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I have a bay tree which started out as a very small bush and is now about 10 or 12 feet high and about the same in diameter. Be careful where you put it as I have had to cut back quite a bit on one side which was taking over a large bit of a neighbouring garden.
> I have got good white roses this year. My wife wanted a white rose planted on her grave but the blasted deer eat anything organic so it ended up beside my garden path.



My previous experience with a bay tree is precisely the reason that this one is going to live in a planter.  If left unchecked, they do grow, erm, rather large... 

Tell me about deer eating my roses... They walk by in daylight with impunity. The buck is the worst.

I have plenty of white roses in the garden - climbing ones fortunately, so Mr Buck Rodgers can't get to them. I do so love white roses. These ones are from the florist though. I am going down Winchester way on Wednesday to visit the grave of someone very dear to me. I can't believe it will be 30 years. Where has that time gone?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2021)

The Bay I have won't be a problem taking over the garden. 
It's in a bottle on the spice rack..


----------



## DCLane (19 Jul 2021)

Something's occurred to me this evening:

My neighbours, who left school age 16 without qualifications but have done OK in life. They've a decent house, jobs, car, well-behaved kiddies, etc. are spending their evenings sunning themselves in their garden. They've a mortgage and the car's leased but it's all OK. They'll have to work until 65 at least.

Us? SWMBO's working in one room on a private health contract in her freelance role, son no. 1's in another doing further research following his dissertation with his client & university (unpaid as yet) aiming to patent the research, son no. 2's in a third studying so he can get A's in his A-levels and a decent university place, and I'm in a fourth doing private marking. No mortgage, older cars but lots of nice bikes. And a few battered, old ones. And I'm retiring age 60 at the latest.

Now who are the daft ones ... ?  I _did_ tootle out earlier for lunch in the sun for a couple of hours though as I'm not time-bound. But ... a glass of vino (_if_ I still drank alcohol) out in the hammock would be nice right now.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jul 2021)

Just about to pop out and watch the sunset over the Irish Sea. I'll bring a photo back.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2021)

Just a bbq pork sandwich, a  and the last of the pineapple for supper. Too hot for much else.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jul 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2021)

A nice end of 10 miles just done


----------



## carpiste (19 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> My neighbours, who left school age 16 without qualifications but have done OK in life. They've a decent house, jobs, car, well-behaved kiddies, etc. are spending their evenings sunning themselves in their garden. They've a mortgage and the car's leased but it's all OK. They'll have to work until 65 at least.....
> Now who are the daft ones ... ?  I _did_ tootle out earlier for lunch in the sun for a couple of hours though as I'm not time-bound. But ... a glass of vino (_if_ I still drank alcohol) out in the hammock would be nice right now.


Life`s like that. It`s never really fair until you really look at what you have.
Like your neighbours I left school and after several dead end jobs I joined the police. I retired at 55 and now reaping the rewards. However, working shifts, missing meals, missing out on family events was with me for 26 years!
On the other hand, for about 6 months we had a couple and 3 kids rent the next door house. They were uneducated, uncouth, loud and a nightmare. They never worked but had the latest massive TV, computer and music system!
Mrs C used to say how unfair it was that they got everything for nothing....
.... They never, ever could have what we have. House in the UK and France both mortgage free. Always had a car and holidays all over the World. Like mine, your kids will reap the benefit of your hard work and dedication


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2021)

The lawnmower seems to be starting to burn a little oil.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Just about to pop out and watch the sunset over the Irish Sea.* I'll bring a photo back.*


Is that all!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 600029
> 
> 
> View attachment 600030


Wind farm baggers thread entry.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I've just wrestled the duvet cover back on my Good Ladies duvet, having taken it off this morning to wash it and dried it this afternoon, is that mundane enough?


Currently I have 2 duvet covers on the bed and definitely no duvet. It could be a one raw duvet cover night but I'll keep one alongside. Really not duvet weather here.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

I've just plugged two USB leads into charging sockets, and got both the right way round first time, without checking orientation first.


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2021)

I'm standing at the bus stop waiting for the bus to the Land Of Nod. 😴


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm standing at the bus stop waiting for the bus to the Land Of Nod. 😴


It doesn't look like the Land of Nod - surprisingly - offers much in the way of accommodation.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It doesn't look like the Land of Nod - surprisingly - offers much in the way of accommodation.


By the time the bus gets there, it'll be time to head back!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

Someone on here.


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It doesn't look like the Land of Nod - surprisingly - offers much in the way of accommodation.


It's okay, I'll be getting the first bus back in the morning.


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> By the time the bus gets there, it'll be time to head back!


I'll sleep on the bus.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I'll sleep on the bus.


Shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## KnittyNorah (20 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm standing at the bus stop waiting for the bus to the Land Of Nod. 😴


You can get a bus direct from Ireland to *Land of Nod*? Wish my bus services were as good ...


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> You can get a bus direct from Ireland to *Land of Nod*? Wish my bus services were as good ...


It's 18 hours one way.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2021)

Been working on my writing project all evening. Includes doing some research on the Treasure Act.

Time to put that away and make myself a 

Then I'll grab an episode of Top Gear.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Been working on my writing project all evening. Includes doing some research on the Treasure Act.
> 
> Time to put that away and make myself a
> 
> Then I'll grab an episode of Top Gear.


What you found?


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> What you found?



Just refreshing my memory on some definitions and processes. It's just something that gets mentioned in passing by one of my characters, but I need to make sure that I get it right.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2021)

Anyway, I'm now struggling to stay awake, so I'm going to bimble off to the Land of Nod.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyway, I'm now struggling to stay awake, so I'm going to bimble off to the Land of Nod.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Just refreshing my memory on some definitions and processes. It's just something that gets mentioned in passing by one of my characters, but I need to make sure that I get it right.


You've not been out with your metal detector in a "nearby field" then.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jul 2021)

The birds are in full song this morning. After waking me up, the dog took one look at me, went outside for 20 seconds, and then went back to sleep.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2021)

Another warm night with the air con on
And that was easy just like a Sunday morning


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jul 2021)

The gulls are exceptionally loud this morning!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2021)

First cuppa drank 
Cat has been fed
My chin feels like it needs a shave


----------



## carpiste (20 Jul 2021)

Too warm to sleep last night I ended up getting out of bed, drank tea and watched rubbish on the firestick!
I can see myself dozing off all day again but I`m determined to be wide awake and ready for a ride 5 pm or so. Funny but I`d never consider getting on the bike that late under normal circumstances but it could become a regular occurance. Less traffic on my regular route and less people around the 2 lakes and stretch of river  I can even sit on the benches outside one of the cafes at Sale Marina to have a water break in total peace


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> Something's occurred to me this evening:
> 
> My neighbours, who left school age 16 without qualifications but have done OK in life. They've a decent house, jobs, car, well-behaved kiddies, etc. are spending their evenings sunning themselves in their garden. They've a mortgage and the car's leased but it's all OK. They'll have to work until 65 at least.
> 
> ...


Some people are just lucky! 
Some people worked for state owned industries which when privatised got huge pay outs!
Some poor people saved what they could for Christmas with Farepak and were robbed !
Some people can be struck down by ill health or mental problems before they reach retirement and are unable to continue to work.
It can all be down to the roll of the dice !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa drank
> Cat has been fed
> My chin feels like it needs a shave


It's a good job absent mindedness didn't strike !


----------



## carpiste (20 Jul 2021)

So Andrew Lloyd Webber is heartbroken that Cinderella has been cancelled!

I can`t believe he is heartbroken over the loss of a fairy tale that _*everybody *_has either read or seen in some format or other!
I have a little suspicion he is more concerned at the loss of ticket sales for his big production!


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> You can get a bus direct from Ireland to *Land of Nod*? Wish my bus services were as good ...


One bus every night in time for bed and one back again every morning in time for work.


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2021)

It's really misty here this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2021)

I'm riding to the library in Sywell bus shelter, soon, before it gets too warm..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2021)

It's a sticky business, all this warmth. 

Still and hazy, the day hasn't warmed up fully but the flat hasn't cooled down fully either. 3 teas down, time to graduate to coffee.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jul 2021)

It's not really the heat that gets to you. I've been in places at far hotter temperatures without any issues. But they were all dry heats. What does get to you is the humidity. 20 years ago, I was working for 6 months at the foot of the Pyrennees (north side) and the temperature was slightly lower than we've had here now, but the humidity was something like 98% - everyone left a trail of sweat everywhere they went.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm riding to the library in Sywell bus shelter, soon, before it gets too warm..


The phone box outside Holcot church is good as well


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> The phone box outside Holcot church is good as well


Yes, I go there, too. And Moulton village next to the garage. 👍


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2021)

Just fitted another Water Gem as it was leaking


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It's not really the heat that gets to you. I've been in places at far hotter temperatures without any issues. But they were all dry heats. What does get to you is the humidity. 20 years ago, I was working for 6 months at the foot of the Pyrennees (north side) and the temperature was slightly lower than we've had here now, but the humidity was something like 98% - everyone left a trail of sweat everywhere they went.


True enough. It was pretty humid in London yesterday and everything got very clammy. It's the kind of weather that makes it too hot to stop cycling because once out of the breeze, the pores go into overdrive.

Meanwhile, the weather forecast is for thundery showers until the evening. The thing is that there's hardly a cloud in the sky. There must be a big bank of angry cloud somewhere to the south and out of view from my flat.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> The phone box outside Holcot church is good as well


The old phone box two villages away from here had been turned into a book swap. Unfortunately, BT or whoever owns it wrote to the parish council and told them they couldn't use it and to prevent any futher unauthorised use, they would be removing the phone box. The box has stood unused for years and years until recently.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The old phone box two villages away from here had been turned into a book swap. Unfortunately, BT or whoever owns it wrote to the parish council and told them they couldn't use it and to prevent any futher unauthorised use, they would be removing the phone box. The box has stood unused for years and years until recently.


We build our own small boxes and put books in them, sometimes a fine bit of folk art occurs.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jul 2021)

Two fully loaded tourers just went past on Anglesey, phew, looks like hard work


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Jul 2021)

It's stopped raining! 

Maybe I'll be able to go out on the bike tomorrow?


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jul 2021)

I've been for a ride it was hot


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2021)

Hot, still and sticky here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning sorting out gubbins for tomorrow; sat nav, camera, emptying the crud from my backpack etc. I haven't used my backpack for a year (no need, not gone anywhere!), and it got turned into a place where I could just dump random stuff to keep it out of the way. 

Also spent some time writing. Hard to concentrate in this heat, though.

Almost time for lunch!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've not been out with your metal detector in a "nearby field" then.



I don't have a metal detector


----------



## dave r (20 Jul 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I've been for a ride it was hot



I've been out this morning as well, 34 miles over to Shenton and back.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have spent the morning sorting out gubbins for tomorrow; sat nav, camera, emptying the crud from my backpack etc. I haven't used my backpack for a year (no need, not gone anywhere!), and it got turned into a place where I could just dump random stuff to keep it out of the way.


My dark green backpack is the perfect place for hiding avocados. I usually only find them when I'm on my way out to the shops again.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> It's stopped raining!
> 
> Maybe I'll be able to go out on the bike tomorrow?


A bit of rain stopped you cycling?


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I don't have a metal detector


Might be worth keeping your ear to the ground in the coming days then.


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> A bit of rain stopped you cycling?



A bit!? More than that.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2021)

Came back home from Wales as there was a meeting - then told they's moved my item. Grr. We'd also come back as daughter has been in London with boyfriend's family, but his mum has just tested positive (two jabs). That's my daughter on 10 days isolation again (3rd time).


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jul 2021)

Carlos Santana's birthday today. One of the greats.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2021)

10 miles to the bus stop library and back. Stopped to ask a fellow cyclist if he was OK as he was leaning over his bike and looking at the rear mech. 
Turns out that he'd lost a jockey wheel!!







That's my ride up & down looking for it.
Found the jockey wheel for him but not the screw/bolt thingie.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Carlos Santana's birthday today. One of the greats.


Seen him 'live' many a time! Wonderful guitarist..


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jul 2021)

Fabulous live. Moonflower one of my most played albums.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2021)

Chicken and avocado sandwich, a banana, a nectarine and two  for lunch.

It is now overcast and decidedly cooler, but not a sniff of rain. The breeze has definitely picked up though.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My dark green backpack is the perfect place for hiding avocados. I usually only find them when I'm on my way out to the shops again.



By which time they will have ripened nicely. 

My dark blue panniers great at hiding face masks, buffs, gloves and leg warmers. And keys.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2021)

Avocado's make me feel ill.. I ate too many when I was growing them in the Jordan Valley 🥑 🤮 

Pick an avocado and some pecans.. Morning snack.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2021)

It's raining.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2021)

It isn't raining, though thunder & lightning are forecast..


----------



## DCLane (20 Jul 2021)

Hot and sunny here in West Yorkshire, and we're about to head to Tameside new Manchester for tonight's 2/3/4 race. It'll be another hot one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jul 2021)

Stormzy is here


----------



## Cathryn (20 Jul 2021)

Somehow, my little boy finished primary school today. He's ready for the next chapter, I'm not. A little weepy today. Endlessly proud of him, grateful to his teachers but finding it a little emotional.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Somehow, my little boy finished primary school today. He's ready for the next chapter, I'm not. A little weepy today. Endlessly proud of him, grateful to his teachers but finding it a little emotional.


You've just reminded me that the grandkids finished today and the eldest now moves on to a new episode at secondary school.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jul 2021)

We’ve just had thunder in stereo - outside and coming through the computer speakers on the Zoom meeting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> So Andrew Lloyd Webber is heartbroken that Cinderella has been cancelled!
> 
> I can`t believe he is heartbroken over the loss of a fairy tale that _*everybody *_has either read or seen in some format or other!
> I have a little suspicion he is more concerned at the loss of ticket sales for his big production!



To be fair, it's a bit rotten when you work on something like that and it gets cancelled: I've had sketches or plays cancelled at short notice; admittedly because the local cat club had double booked the village hall but still...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I don't have a metal detector



I don't have a metal detector either. 

Didn't want you to feel alone there @Reynard.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Somehow, my little boy finished primary school today. He's ready for the next chapter, I'm not. A little weepy today. Endlessly proud of him, grateful to his teachers but finding it a little emotional.



Well done him. Beautiful Daugther will finish Kindy this weekend, at the same time as Middle Son finishes secondary school: it's all change...


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2021)

I have washed my hair. It is so warm I can't be bothered to blow dry it, so I've just tied it back and am leaving it to dry au naturel.

While it dries, I have a  and two chocolate chip biskits.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We’ve just had thunder in stereo - outside and coming through the computer speakers on the Zoom meeting.


Thunder tennis!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Thunder tennis!



Sounds painful. Seen a doctor about it?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2021)

They just said on the news that Jeff Bezos has gone into space on a crude rocket! Must have used a large spring .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2021)

It is H O T warm here! 28 C here indoors.

I've been doing a bit of playing. I've been working on an idea and carried out an experiment which seemed to work . I'll leave it working over night to see if it has the desired effect.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They just said on the news that Jeff Bezos has gone into space on a crude rocket! Must have used a large spring .



He was being watched


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jul 2021)

I was wondering


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> Hot and sunny here in West Yorkshire, and we're about to head to Tameside new Manchester for tonight's 2/3/4 race. It'll be another hot one.



It's hot over here. Don't stick to the tarmac surface at the circuit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2021)

It's warm here, but not too excessive.

I had a tailwind most of the way home today.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2021)

Well today we have had sun , rain , thunder , lightning , clouds and now sunny again


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> Hot and sunny here in West Yorkshire, and we're about to head to Tameside *new Manchester* for tonight's 2/3/4 race. It'll be another hot one.


They're getting rid of the old one?


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't have a metal detector either.
> 
> Didn't want you to feel alone there @Reynard.


Just as well, you've no need to keep your ear to the ground in the coming days.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2021)

Late start tomorrow, I leave here at 90:00 instead of 06:55...


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Late start tomorrow, I leave here at 90:00 instead of 06:55...


09:00 would be a late start for you. 
90:00, you'll meet yourself coming back!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2021)

Home made chicken, bacon & sweetcorn pasta salad tonight, accompanied by a couple of very fine tomatoes.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jul 2021)

Thunder and lightning 30miles away but nothing here. Still warm.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Two fully loaded tourers just went past on Anglesey, phew, looks like hard work


East or West bound?


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2021)

I need to see to tying a bouquet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> 09:00 would be a late start for you.
> 90:00, you'll meet yourself coming back!



I wonder if I could do that and persuade work to pay me anyway?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2021)

What a great end to a day


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wonder if I could do that and persuade work to pay me anyway?


Give it a go.
Don't try, you'll never find out.


----------



## DCLane (20 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> It's hot over here. Don't stick to the tarmac surface at the circuit.



They were a heated couple of races; the 2/3/4 had several riders meeting the tarmac and the 4th cat race was abandoned after a serious head injury.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> They were a heated couple of races; the 2/3/4 had several riders meeting the tarmac and the 4th cat race was abandoned after a serious head injury.


How are they all, do you know?


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> They were a heated couple of races; the 2/3/4 had several riders meeting the tarmac and the 4th cat race was abandoned after a serious head injury.



Oof. Not great.


----------



## DCLane (20 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Oof. Not great.



Agreed. The 2/3/4 was a clash of wheels with tired riders both times: it's been happening all season.



classic33 said:


> How are they all, do you know?



Riders from the 2/3/4 were all up and walking, although one had a smashed wheel, as were the two Under 16's who went down in their race - one with a suspected broken arm.

From the 4th's one was walking wounded but we were moved from the circuit for the rider who stayed down: they went head-first over the bars and landed hard on their head. An ambulance was en route for them.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> Agreed. The 2/3/4 was a clash of wheels with tired riders both times: it's been happening all season.
> 
> 
> 
> Riders from the 2/3/4 were all up and walking, although one had a smashed wheel. From the 4th's one was walking wounded but we were moved from the circuit for the rider who stayed down: they went head-first over the bars and landed hard. An ambulance was en route for them.


Hope they're okay.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> They were a heated couple of races; the 2/3/4 had several riders meeting the tarmac and the 4th cat race was abandoned after a serious head injury.



Ouchie. Hope everyone concerned mends quickly.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2021)

Anyways, I'm having an early one. Long day tomorrow.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I'm having an early one. Long day tomorrow.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


What about Me, Myself & I, not forgetting Missen?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jul 2021)

Good morning. Internal system is ignoring instructions and woke up at the normal time.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2021)

Another air conditioned night
Bit of resistance this morning
Dry underfoot outside after last night's rain


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2021)

First cuppa drank
Cat fed


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Fabulous live. Moonflower one of my most played albums.


Silver Dreams Golden Reality for me.


View: https://youtu.be/DpUVTr9Lmmc


View: https://youtu.be/Ug9xiePTGGg


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2021)

Black bin day, today.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2021)

Morning.
Flipping cheek! A garage rang me up in my dream to tell me our Vectra needed a new wheel ! 
It was scrapped over 20 years ago !


----------



## cookiemonster (21 Jul 2021)

Just had the pest control man in. Quite a few cockroaches in the bathroom caused by building work just below me. So, they're escaping from the building site and scattering elsewhere. My neighbours have the same issue.

All dealt with I hope.


View: https://media.giphy.com/media/LPNe9AUeMr6nyflQnG/giphy.gif

Pest control man did not look like Rambo.


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2021)

Got a trophy today, 8 years in.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2021)

The DVLA are having problems in dealing with licences and applications . Should I send mine off now as mine expires
in few years time?


----------



## mybike (21 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Somehow, my little boy finished primary school today. He's ready for the next chapter, I'm not. A little weepy today. Endlessly proud of him, grateful to his teachers but finding it a little emotional.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> You've just reminded me that the grandkids finished today and the eldest now moves on to a new episode at secondary school.



Grandson's last day yesterday too.


----------



## mybike (21 Jul 2021)

Still hot downstairs, so I opened the windows.

Was misty earlier, but cleared now.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Got a trophy today, 8 years in.


You'll need a new virtual cabinet to store them in .


----------



## pawl (21 Jul 2021)

Blue bin collection today.Actually it’s a black bin with a blue lid.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Blue bin collection today.Actually it’s a black bin with a blue lid.


Green for us today...........all green including the lid


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Jul 2021)

My handlebar moustache attempt is coming along nicely. Accy take note, will look fab with a natty bowler hat!


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2021)

That were a hot night. MrsF tried to sleep downstairs, and we had the air-con unit and a fan upstairs. Now 25c upstairs, having been 32c !


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2021)

The cat's slept outside in their cat run. Haven't seen the two girls yet - they haven't come in.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2021)

You know when the global shortage of 'stuff' is getting to you subconsciously - I was dreaming last night that my wife had snapped her XT 10 speed mech off her MTB, and I was desperately rummaging through my parts bin to see if I could repair it. !


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jul 2021)

Lovely run out again at 7 o'clock this morning. Not a cloud in the sky and virtually no wind. No midges either as it must be too dry for them. 
The water level in the lochs which is our water supply still looks pretty high so no shortage yet. We once went 14 weeks with no rain and the distillery supply was beginning to have problems but we managed to just get by till the rain came.
Got done over by yet another GP yesterday and he concluded that I do not have any signs of Parkinson's which he suspected earlier. The only thing he concluded was I had another fatal condition known commonly as Old Age when everything begins to fall apart. On the up side I have good muscle tone in my legs. Must be some positive somewhere.
Tomorrow is Games Day which is being held in a modified form this year. More like the games used to be when it was a local event and not an artificial show for tourists. Temperature is forecast to be even higher which means lots of burnt people I suspect.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Flipping cheek! A garage rang me up in my dream to tell me our Vectra needed a new wheel !
> It was scrapped over 20 years ago !


At least it was only a dream. My old Fiat had to get 3 new wheels as the originals were near collapse and would not hold air. The potential nightmare was I had just been on a couple of high speed trips 200 miles each way to Aberdeen before this was discovered.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Lovely run out again at 7 o'clock this morning. Not a cloud in the sky and virtually no wind. No midges either as it must be too dry for them.
> The water level in the lochs which is our water supply still looks pretty high so no shortage yet. We once went 14 weeks with no rain and the distillery supply was beginning to have problems but we managed to just get by till the rain came.
> Got done over by yet another GP yesterday and he concluded that I do not have any signs of Parkinson's which he suspected earlier. The only thing he concluded was I had another fatal condition known commonly as Old Age when everything begins to fall apart. On the up side I have good muscle tone in my legs. Must be some positive somewhere.
> Tomorrow is Games Day which is being held in a modified form this year. More like the games used to be when it was a local event and not an artificial show for tourists. Temperature is forecast to be even higher which means lots of burnt people I suspect.



Yes I know about this thing called old age, its highly annoying when you slow down and things stop working as the should.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2021)

Slowly into the day seems the best way of tackling current conditions. 

I just had a beer delivery.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Yes I know about this thing called old age, its highly annoying when you slow down and things stop working as the should.


I look in the mirror and there is an old person staring back at me


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2021)

I'm melting in the shedoffice


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I look in the mirror and there is an old person staring back at me


I have exactly the same problem Pete!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I look in the mirror and there is an old person staring back at me


If I take a good long shower, the mirror that faces me when I draw back the curtain is steamed up and I'm hidden from view. It's a workaround....


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2021)

I have managed to reconnect the water butts which had sprung a leak . There was a split right in the bottom caused by flexing I think . I welded it back together with a soldering iron and filler over the top. I had to move the connections between the water butts from the bottom to the top. It was a bit of a faff and I hope the water pressure when they are filled will help to seal them .
It is warm out now . I'm having a  before going back out again.
Oh! Our dustbin has been emptied .


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Jul 2021)

Cool! Dr Feelgood playing Herne Bay Oct 28th intimate venue.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2021)

Well that went ok


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I look in the mirror and there is an old person staring back at me



Its a terrible shock the first time you look in the mirror and wonder who the old man looking back is, then it dawns, its you.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I look in the mirror and there is an old person staring back at me


I try to avoid the mirror as much as possible. I'm glad I never was good looking, or I would have a sense of loss.


----------



## mybike (21 Jul 2021)

I may have made a sort of Thai prawn curry for lunch.


----------



## Cathryn (21 Jul 2021)

SCHOOL'S OUT!!!! This girl has SIX WEEKS OFF!!!!!*

* actually I'm in school all next week planning/prepping for next year but you know what I mean.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Jul 2021)

I called my daughter to say use the time wisely, have fun, and don't waste the time away. Yeah, like she will listen to any of that!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2021)

The police identikit artist of the year have struck again ! I must find out where the judges get their eyes tested as I wouldn't want to go there!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2021)

I'm watching the Hundred. Too early to make a judgement but I've already seen a fair bit of very poor cricket and a lot of intrusive graphics. I hope it gets better.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm watching the Hundred. Too early to make a judgement but I've already seen a fair bit of very poor cricket and a lot of intrusive graphics. I hope it gets better.



Drink some of the beer delivery and it'll probably seem more interesting.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Drink some of the beer delivery and it'll probably seem more interesting.


I just reached the same conclusion. Plus a packet of crisps.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just reached the same conclusion. Plus a packet of crisps.


No pork scratchings? 

Do they even still make pork scratchings?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2021)

The sun makes a subtle suggestion that it prefers red ball cricket.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> No pork scratchings?
> 
> Do they even still make pork scratchings?


Yes.
Sometimes called pork rinds or chicarrones here, though.


----------



## DCLane (21 Jul 2021)

I'm now off work until the 11th of August *

* That's except for me checking everything's OK with my re-sit release on 9 August and running a re-sit session on 10 August. But I _am_ off otherwise. Although I'm doing private marking


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Flipping cheek! A garage rang me up in my dream to tell me our Vectra needed a new wheel !
> It was scrapped over 20 years ago !


In need of more than just a new wheel then.


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2021)

I think I spotted my ideal bike for summer rides and picnics.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I think I spotted my ideal bike for summer rides and picnics.
> View attachment 600357


How would you stop it going downhill?


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> SCHOOL'S OUT!!!! This girl has SIX WEEKS OFF!!!!!*
> 
> * actually I'm in school all next week planning/prepping for next year but you know what I mean.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kl8vj9KZLvc


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just reached the same conclusion. Plus a packet of crisps.


How'd you drink a packet of crisps?


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How would you stop it going downhill?


It's got a back-pedal brake.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I think I spotted my ideal bike for summer rides and picnics.
> View attachment 600357


Look where they've put the only brake lever though. You'll end up doing yourself a mischief!


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Look where they've put the only brake lever though. You'll end up doing yourself a mischief!


I think it has a coaster brake too.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2021)

Cathryn said:


> SCHOOL'S OUT!!!! This girl has SIX WEEKS OFF!!!!!*
> 
> * actually I'm in school all next week planning/prepping for next year but you know what I mean.


Is Alice Cooper one of your pupils ?


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I think it has a coaster brake too.


Anything over 12mph, English miles, and the rear end bounces about a bit.


----------



## carpiste (21 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Cool! Dr Feelgood playing Herne Bay Oct 28th intimate venue.


Still one of my top 5 bands ever! I remember them as outrageous in the early 70`s while at school and still, to this day, believe they were the original punk band! Back in the day, "Back in the night" was a favourite track 
That`s it, the headphones are coming out and it`s Feelgood greatest hits!


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jul 2021)

Has anybody got a really good gazpacho recipe? I went to Tesco just before closing time and bought tomatoes, red and green peppers, mint, garlic, cucumber, ground cumin, a red onion and sherry vinegar (stupidly expensive!). I've got a load of olive oil already.

There are loads of recipes out there but I need the absolute killer one. I love slicing up vegetables so I'll leave it until tomorrow but all input would be much appreciated. Ta.


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2021)

I can hear my bed calling me.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I can hear my bed calling me.


It's a trap, don't listen to it!!


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2021)

Urgh, that was a hot one... Seven hour round trip and my car doesn't have air con.  It was a wise thing, taking a change of clothes.

But a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.  It never gets any easier, even after thirty years. Still feel a bit numb.

I did take my walking shoes and had a nice bimble along the the Alre and Itchen. Had planned on doing the full trail, but it was just much too hot, so found a shady spot bankside to bum park for a bit. Got to see brown trout, grayling and perch.

Anyways, I'm back safe and sound. Currently drip-feeding myself tea to rehydrate. Mind's not quite in the right place for sleep, yet.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Urgh, that was a hot one... Seven hour round trip and my car doesn't have air con.  It was a wise thing, taking a change of clothes.
> 
> But a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.  It never gets any easier, even after thirty years. Still feel a bit numb.
> 
> ...


Didn't you wind yer windows down?


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Still one of my top 5 bands ever! I remember them as outrageous in the early 70`s while at school and still, to this day, believe they were the original punk band! Back in the day, "Back in the night" was a favourite track
> That`s it, the headphones are coming out and it`s Feelgood greatest hits!


I've known the 'new' guitarist for years, first saw him in about 83 with "The DT's"
Steve is a keen cyclist too (he's done LeJoG twice for charity) rides a Carlton 'fixie' and a Chas Roberts 'Audax'


View: https://youtu.be/Y-3Jl11PhIM


http://www.drfeelgood.de/stevewalwyn_2003sept_end2end.htm


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is Alice Cooper one of your pupils ?


My daughter plays School's Out the second she comes home every last day of term and dances around the house. Strange really as she absolutely loves school, but then I suppose there are some things you simply have to do!


----------



## carpiste (22 Jul 2021)

Well I didn`t sleep again last night. Had about 20 minutes on the sofa then wide awake but hot and bothered. Tried to sleep but could only think of an early morning ride so.... having a last brew then I`ll go brave it 
Not too bad out.... just 17c at the moment!


----------



## Cathryn (22 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kl8vj9KZLvc



Haven't seen that for AGES!!!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Got a trophy today, 8 years in.



I got a trophy today as well it's mine and my significant other halfs 17 th anniversary.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2021)

First cuppa went down well 
cat has spread cat litter all around the house 
And the suns out again


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jul 2021)

Morning.
We are now out of our quarantine period. Not sure if I feel like going out far due to the heat at the moment . Perhaps some bike tinkering .


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jul 2021)

Afternoon!

Just back from a bike ride, the first in a week. The weather's been dreadful.

Time to raid the fridge.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Jul 2021)

A walk in the sun along the beach this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jul 2021)

On Good Morning Britain they just said that Mark Cavendish faced hurdles in the TdF. Are they thinking of the right sport ?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2021)

Struggling to get started today
Cat litter changed 
Breakfast consumed
First e mails sent but not answered


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I got a trophy today as well it's mine and my significant other halfs 17 th anniversary.


Happy anniversary 🎉


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2021)

Morning all. The top goldfinch of the manor was in hearty mood this morning. Perhaps singing for a second brood. But he's moved on at the moment and the squeaky swifts have taken over.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2021)

Hot already. Luna's (cat) not moved from her perch in the cat run - too hot !


----------



## tyred (22 Jul 2021)

It's too hot and the water is still off. 

I'm going to start doing a rain dance.


----------



## carpiste (22 Jul 2021)

Well after a sleepless night my morning ride, 22 miles, was lovely......
....even though I nearly came off the bloody thing riding around Chorlton water park and seeing......
a flock of Parakeets!
Fantastic to see them but I can`t believe how loud they are!


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jul 2021)

Cannot take my car out today as I live on the route to the Games Field and any space is immediately parked up by clever dicks who think they are smart to take up resident parking spaces and walk up to the field.
in the recent past there were fisticuffs with people parking across house gates and even on foot it was impossible to get out or in. The police had to attend to persuade them to park in a considerate fashion and calm things down a bit.
Some truly dreadful kilts outfits just gone past.
It used to be a public holiday and everything shut for the day except the pubs. Now nothing shuts and there are loads of stalls selling stuff at the field. Cannot really complain about that as I used to be among them although we did shut our shop.
A special ferry ran from Oban and returned with hopefully most of the passengers at the end of the afternoon. This no longer happens as there are no spare ferries.
One bugbear which used to annoy me was dog owners who had no water for their dogs and no receptacle for it even if they could get any. We had our motorhome there and I discovered that our head girl who was a dog owner gave our soup plates with water to the careless berks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Well after a sleepless night my morning ride, 22 miles, was lovely......
> ....even though I nearly came off the bloody thing riding around Chorlton water park and seeing......
> a flock of Parakeets!
> Fantastic to see them but I can`t believe how loud they are!


Noisy beggars, aren't they?


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2021)

The cat still hasn't moved !


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I got a trophy today as well it's mine and my significant other halfs 17 th anniversary.



View: https://m.facebook.com/richiekavanaghmusician/videos/611178396340638/


----------



## tyred (22 Jul 2021)

I've got an email telling me that I can make a claim against VW/Seat/Audi due to the emissions scandals. 

That must refer to the non-turbo, distinctly non-electronic 1991 VW that I have awaiting restoration. Nice of VAG to make a contribution...


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jul 2021)

Interesting [to me anyway] to watch the chaos develop outside on the street as those who have taken their cars to the games field find there is nowhere to park as they were warned and have to turn back and meet those who are determined still to go there. I notice also a strategic used of wheely bins deployed by some residents to keep their access clear.
I remember reading somewhere that the average tourist only walks 40 yards from their car.
There is also a notable lack of headwear which given the sun we currently have seems a bit daft. Lots of burned heads tonight.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2021)

Update - The cat's moved.

Only about 4 feet, onto the floor in the shade !


----------



## tyred (22 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Interesting [to me anyway] to watch the chaos develop outside on the street as those who have taken their cars to the games field find there is nowhere to park as they were warned and have to turn back and meet those who are determined still to go there. I notice also a strategic used of wheely bins deployed by some residents to keep their access clear.
> I remember reading somewhere that the average tourist only walks 40 yards from their car.
> There is also a notable lack of headwear which given the sun we currently have seems a bit daft. Lots of burned heads tonight.



It's something that I have long observed if you visit any of the tourist places or national parks etc is that you arrive and it seems ridiculously busy but if you walk more than about ten minutes in any direction from the car park, you won't see a single soul.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I've got an email telling me that I can make a claim against VW/Seat/Audi due to the emissions scandals.
> 
> That must refer to the non-turbo, distinctly non-electronic 1991 VW that I have awaiting restoration. Nice of VAG to make a contribution...


I live not far from the Rivian auto plant. That was the first thing done with the property when it was purchased from Mitsubishi, storage of VWs and Audis affected by the litigations. I do not think I have seen a Seat auto in the U.S., but it may be sold as a VW under their brand, like Skodas are.


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2021)

Another shopping trip by trike.....that's saved me another 70p worth of petrol


----------



## newts (22 Jul 2021)

Bollox


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jul 2021)

newts said:


> Bollox
> View attachment 600398


 GWS 😷


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jul 2021)

I don't know what you lot are complaining about the heat for. There's a nice cooling breeze coming in off the North Sea which reaches a few miles inland where the Jenkins residence is, making it quite pleasant. Mind you I did break into a bit of a sweat pushing the mower around beheading the dandylions earlier as the back garden doesn't get much of the breeze.

Quick cuppa, pint of squash, slice of toast and off to work the long way in.


----------



## mybike (22 Jul 2021)

newts said:


> Bollox
> View attachment 600398








But seriously, hope it's either a false alert or that you get better soon.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2021)

Hot and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well (too hot and too creaky) but I am having a quiet day working on my writing. Plus there's the cricket later. I listened to last night's match on the way home.

The white miniature rose I bought last year is flowering. Except that it's pink. Hey ho...

It's almost lunchtime.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Didn't you wind yer windows down?



I did, but it was still bloody hot. And there's that fine line between getting a breeze into the car and not getting buffeted by the "dirty air" from the other traffic. Or being deafened by the noise...

Still, it was better than being on a train.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> The cat still hasn't moved !



Mine are rotating between the shade under the car and the terracotta tiles in the hall.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I don't know what you lot are complaining about the heat for. There's a nice cooling breeze coming in off the North Sea which reaches a few miles inland where the Jenkins residence is, making it quite pleasant. Mind you I did break into a bit of a sweat pushing the mower around beheading the dandylions earlier as the back garden doesn't get much of the breeze.
> 
> Quick cuppa, pint of squash, slice of toast and off to work the long way in.


It's lovely out and about in London too. Around 27C but with a pleasant dry breeze.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2021)

Green bin emptied
Warm walk around the block


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mine are rotating between the shade under the car and the terracotta tiles in the hall.



Update 3, The cat hasn't moved from her second location !


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2021)

Bacon sandwich, a nectarine, a banana and two  for lunch.

And I've just hand washed three sports bras.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2021)

Update 4 - she's moved but is now back in the same spot. The other 3 are flaked out upstairs.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2021)

Bad idea, just washed the car. I'm now wetter than the car - not water, sweat ! yuck.


----------



## newts (22 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> View attachment 600407
> 
> 
> But seriously, hope it's either a false alert or that you get better soon.


It's been confirmed with a PCR test. I'm on day 3 now & monitoring spO2 levels as i'm very breathless.
Gp says without the vaccines, i'd be in hospital.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jul 2021)

What an absolute nightmare ... the Bollinger's getting warm far too quickly


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> What an absolute nightmare ... the Bollinger's getting warm far too quickly



Now why do I think of Ab Fab when you said that?


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2021)

Still here, had a brief wander, too hot.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2021)

Can I come out...






All house cats but they have a run. This one carries calcivirus so we don't let him out, plus the other 3 are pedigrees so would be unfair.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2021)

Feline update from Casa Reynard:

Lexi is in the dining room under my chair, with her paws propped up on the stretchers.

Poppy is zonked out on my pillow next to Derek the Bear.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2021)

Now to sit back and watch some cricket. 

Anyone supporting a particular side in the Hundred? Southern Brave for me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Now to sit back and watch some cricket.
> 
> Anyone supporting a particular side in the Hundred? Southern Brave for me.


Thanks for mentioning that - I'd completely forgotten. (No particular team.)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2021)

I just got locked out of my phone. It told me that the fingerprint sensor was dirty so I gave it a good clean. But every time I wiped the sensor it decided I was trying to unlock it. So it locked me out for too many attempts. Bugring stupid thing!


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just got locked out of my phone. It told me that the fingerprint sensor was dirty so I gave it a good clean. But every time I wiped the sensor it decided I was trying to unlock it. So it locked me out for too many attempts. Bugring stupid thing!


Sounds as though the heat has got to it.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2021)

Just had a salad tonight. The girls shared a tin of gourmet pate with tuna.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sounds as though the heat has got to it.


Probably mucky fingers. I had just eaten a very juicy nectarine and that can be a sticky business.

Meanwhile, the Oval Peppermints look to have a chance against Werther's Originals.


----------



## pawl (22 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Just had a salad tonight. The girls shared a tin of gourmet pate with tuna.




Think when I pop my clogs I will reincarnate as handsome irresistible mogul What’s your address I love pate and tuna😍😍😍


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2021)

Can I come out.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2021)

I feel really tight, but the last one like Simba above, got run over. They are crazy cats and so trusting.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jul 2021)

I added four chopped up anchovy fillets to this recipe.....

https://www.gimmesomeoven.com/authentic-gazpacho-recipe/


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Think when I pop my clogs I will reincarnate as handsome irresistible mogul What’s your address I love pate and tuna😍😍😍



Turn right at the first star, and carry on till morning.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2021)

13 miles tonight


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Turn right at the first star, and carry on till morning.


92220 is in York, you're nowhere near.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Now to sit back and watch some cricket.
> 
> Anyone supporting a particular side in the Hundred? Southern Brave for me.



I'm not keen on the 100 format.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm not keen on the 100 format.



Well, it's better than watching most of the other garbage that's on telly of an evening. Some cricket is better than no cricket LOL


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's better than watching most of the other garbage that's on telly of an evening. Some cricket is better than no cricket LOL



Most things are better than what gets put on TV.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm not keen on the 100 format.


Nah, me neither. Watched about 10 mins earlier, not fussed. Trent Bridge Aug 4th for me


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nah, me neither. Watched about 10 mins earlier, not fussed. Trent Bridge Aug 4th for me



I watched the first innings, then went off to water my plants and make us a brew


----------



## tyred (23 Jul 2021)

Site has been acting up a bit tonight.


----------



## tyred (23 Jul 2021)

Site has been acting up a bit tonight.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Site has been acting up a bit tonight.


"Server Error" on and off for the last two hours.


----------



## tyred (23 Jul 2021)

Did I say the site has been acting up a bit tonight?


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Did I say the site has been acting up a bit tonight?


T'as been a bit "odd".


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's lovely out and about in London too. Around 27C but with a pleasant dry breeze.


30C here and a bit humid, with a little smoke from the forest fires both in the West, and in Russia


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> 30C here and a bit humid, with a little smoke from the forest fires both in the West, and in Russia


Smoke from Russia?
Is it at least with love.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2021)

We were down 👇 Now we're up 👍


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Smoke from Russia?
> Is it at least with love.


Probably.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Probably.


Are the fires as bad as some TV news is showing, or are they worse?


----------



## tyred (23 Jul 2021)

Time to sleep tight and hope the bedbugs don't bite.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2021)

I'm calling it a night too. Time to do an Upsy Daisy and go find my bed. Hopefully it'll be in the last place I left it.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm calling it a night too. Time to do an Upsy Daisy and go find my bed. Hopefully it'll be in the last place I left it.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Don't look there first.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jul 2021)

been away, came back, going away again
not me





yakking on a tidal river




a friends rental, short walk to a cliffside ocean beach. not too shabby








on the bayside, this poor guy lost the wind


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2021)

Things are a bit slow this morning to arrive
Another warm night. 
Meant to be cooler today so will see


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2021)

First job of the day failed
First cuppa going down well 
Thank goodness its Friday


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2021)

Morning.
It is s bit cooler here today but I'm already sweating .
They say that ignorance is bliss. Well! I've been blissfully ignorant over the past few days . I've been trying to free a seized aluminium seat post . I've tried caustic soda , vinegar, rust removing solution. The caustic soda solution bubbled up well making me a bit fearful of it causing too much damage . Most of the seat posts that I have are about 1/8 inch walled. I had visions of paper thin walls by the time I eventually got it free. Last night I decided enough was enough! It wouldn't budge , so out with a hacksaw blade . I cut it as close to the frame as possible, into the fluting . It was solid ! Eventually a small hole appeared! Out with my largest drill, about 1/2 inch, with a bit of a waggle It opened out enough to get a hacksaw blade in. The hole opened up the post to reveal the actual thickness, about 5/16 walls, and I had visions of paper thin walls !  l'm in for a fair bit of sawing.


----------



## newts (23 Jul 2021)

SpO2 ↗️ pulse↙️ temperature↙️
Hopefully we have turned a corner.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2021)

I went out and caught fish and chips last night. Whilst I was at that part of town I thought I would pop into Halfords band buy a 1/2 inch drive ratchet spanner . I had noticed one there before but hesitated buying it at the time . Gone! Nothing there . I had a chat with a couple of the lads that I used to work with and then noticed that some of the shelves were very low of stock . I know their policy has changed from full shelves but only having one of an item is a bit thin on the ground . Some of it could be due to the present circumstances of delivery, some due to the large freighter stuck in the Suez Canal. It tends to make the "Just in Time" idea a bit of a no no !


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2021)

I have to make several cakes before I leave for work at 11.00 

Must get on!!!!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jul 2021)

Coaching session plan written ready for this evening. Now to move some furniture about in the living room.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2021)

Second try feels like it might actually happen


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2021)

Better get the coffee on !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2021)

Morning. Noticeably cooler this morning but no cause for additional work in the wardrobe department. I'm off to look at folding wheelchairs for my mother later this morning. Steel or aluminium? The main consideration is weight for getting it in and out of the car.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jul 2021)

Out early at 0630 for another nice trike run in hazy sunshine with the temp a reasonable 15C. Only two cars passed and one of them had probably lost a pair of work gloves which I found on the roadway. Left them propped up in a passing place.
Two runners came past and one of them may have acknowledged my greeting but the other stared fixedly ahead. Dressed in identical grey outfits. Strange people.
Sat for a while in a favourite corner with a view of the loch. Should really bring something for breakfast these nice mornings.
Forecast is to be even hotter today and possibly tomorrow before going back by Sunday.
I notice passing the camp site that there are more small car/vans being used for sleeping with lots of assorted belongings lying underneath and bikes outside. Berlingo/Partner types but the VW version is better being slightly longer.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Out early at 0630 for another nice trike run in hazy sunshine with the temp a reasonable 15C. Only two cars passed and* one of them had probably lost a pair of work gloves which I found on the roadway.* Left them propped up in a passing place.
> Two runners came past and one of them may have acknowledged my greeting but the other stared fixedly ahead. Dressed in identical grey outfits. Strange people.
> Sat for a while in a favourite corner with a view of the loch. Should really bring something for breakfast these nice mornings.
> Forecast is to be even hotter today and possibly tomorrow before going back by Sunday.
> I notice passing the camp site that there are more small car/vans being used for sleeping with lots of assorted belongings lying underneath and bikes outside. Berlingo/Partner types but the VW version is better being slightly longer.


Why would a car need a pair of gloves?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2021)

It's Pop Master !


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2021)

Cakes made. Just have to ice them in the morning.. 👍


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why would a car need a pair of gloves?


Probably left on the roof as the ones passing were working vehicles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Are the fires as bad as some TV news is showing, or are they worse?


I do not know, they are a continent away, and while I get weather reporting all day, every day, I have trouble recognizing the scope of it. The heat in our West, and the Canadian West, was epic earlier this summer, and the monsoons failed last year, so much of the West was very dry. This year's monsoons have been abundant in the Southwest. That being said, monsoons in the desert Southwest are less than monsoon rains of South Asia, but as they fall in a desert, they have more effect.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2021)

Hot squash and penguin time


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Hot squash and penguin time


If you say so.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jul 2021)

May I ask the knowledgeable peeps on here a question about outside taps? 

Mine seems to be up the spout, when I want to attach a hose to the tap. These houses were built in the early seventies. Does that mean that the outside tap is a smaller "bore" than would be the case in a newer house? The connector I use to join the hose to the tap has always been awkward, in that it quickly works loose, then water spurts upwards and outwards, wasting water.

The connector has one of those circular "collars" that I adjust to fit the tap, but that has seized, and now I cannot easily remove it, or adjust it. My question is this, can I change the tap so that the spout is larger, and therefore easier to fit a brass connector. Would this be a closer fit? It is now a blooming (understatement) nuisance that this problem continues. 

I try to avoid watering the garden, but this week has been an exception. The pots on the patio are watered from the water butt. The patio needs a good clean, and I will need to use a pressure washer so it would make the job easier if the tap could be on "full" pressure without the hose getting ejected from the end of the tap. This is not a massive job, but I would need to ask my Very Excellent Plumber to change the tap, and I would like to know more about the options before ringing him. Thank you. 

The differences in imperial and metric tap dimensions may not be relevant to our correspondents in USA.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jul 2021)

I found this

Outside Tap with Hose Union 15mm x ½" | Garden Taps | Screwfix.com 

would it fit onto any size pipe?


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mine are rotating between the shade under the car and the terracotta tiles in the hall.



My pup & DiL's long haired border collie are demanding the throwing of balls etc.


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Bad idea, just washed the car. I'm now wetter than the car - not water, sweat ! yuck.



You don't want to pop over & wash mine then?


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Site has been acting up a bit tonight.



It's my PCs that are acting up. Neither desktop nor laptop will boot. Using ancient netbook.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jul 2021)

When I was young the tabloids of the time would always bring out the old line about it being hot enough to fry an egg on the pavement every heat wave. I think they even had photos of such an event.
Never hear that now so either they lack imagination or it is not hot enough yet.
Mind you I never read newspapers nowadays but it is good fodder for the twits so I would have noticed it.


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2021)

Forgot to mention, had a couple of Strikemaster aircraft fly over earlier. I wonder if there's a display or just practice.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> hot enough to fry an egg on the pavement


you made me curious as well
supposedly "Eggs need to reach a temperature of 158F degrees to cook through. Sidewalks can usually get up to 145F. The hotter the day, the more likely your egg will fry. Using a good heat conductor (i.e. a frying pan) is also important"

more fun
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/scie...en-summer-tradition-over-100-years-180972556/

a parabolic solar cooker, which can reach 400 degrees, sounds a lot more sanitary


----------



## colly (23 Jul 2021)

I cleaned the kitchen floor this morning.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2021)

Cool, breezy and overcast here chez Casa Reynard. Well, it's probably still 22 degrees, but that's well down from what it's been.

I am watching the Olympic opening ceremony and working on my writing project.

Almost time for lunch.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Forgot to mention, had a couple of Strikemaster aircraft fly over earlier. I wonder if there's a display or just practice.


hmmm, interesting sight! we periodically hear strange aviation noises over our home, under the cover of darkness. last night was another. sounded like jet engines, like a jet was flying right overhead, 500 feetish? but real slowly. except a real jet would have made more noise. plus it moved more slowly than a jet at such a low altitude. I looked out a window but didn't see anything or any lights. on another occasion, I heard something like a helicopter, but definitely NOT a helicopter. we live near a small former military base & a current FEMA bunker & a small short (amateur?) airstrip, near a river. I once came a cross a gentleman with prior government contract work experience in Cambridge, MA (US) & elsewhere & mentioned the things I hear at night, that sound like nothing normal & he gave me a look, as if he knew something he couldn't disclose. unrelated? driving home the other day I saw 2 heavily armored blacked out military? vehicles (but not like what I've seen before on local news) buzzing along my local route. I called the state police in case it was another case of "rise of the moors" as had closed a local highway in an armed standoff. but the operator said it was "a cpl of ours". let's hope so, right? I wonder if they are getting ready in case more nutzo, lunatic, moronic, chump supporters, act up again?!


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cool, breezy and overcast here chez Casa Reynard. Well, it's probably still 22 degrees, but that's well down from what it's been.
> I am watching the Olympic opening ceremony and working on my writing project.
> Almost time for lunch.


it's a nice thing to watch over coffee & breakfast. gorgeous morning here. cool w/ low humidity. I should probably ride my bike today. bossman gave us a cpl free Fridays off


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Using ancient netbook.


hehe for the win! I have an old one as well. but lately been enjoying an old, refurbished, but new to me 17" MacBook Pro. it's a beast but quick to boot!


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jul 2021)

recently had an epic search for a cat litter scoop with wide spaces so I wouldn't have to sift so much, after modifying a new one w/ snips, after recycling a really good one that I couldn't find locally again. ordered 2 from diff. sources for too much $ plus shipping $, ugh. then yesterday stopped by a big pet shop I don't normally go into due to it's location & discovered they are the Mecca of cat litter scoops. it was like a candy store. I had difficulty restraining myself. the stainless steel one (I think) was most attractive


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Coaching session plan written ready for this evening. Now to move some furniture about in the living room.


do you have ppl to your home for this coaching? what type of coaching?


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jul 2021)

Anyone awake who is watching the olympics opening ceremony? Who are all the teams waving to, its empty?


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> We were down 👇 Now we're up 👍


my elderly Mom has told us, that her late Dad, a plumber, when asked how he was, would often say "better than level". kind of a Yogi Berra type expression. such as "if the world was perfect, it wouldn't be"
https://www.mlb.com/news/yogisms-yogi-berras-best-sayings/c-151217962


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jul 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Anyone awake who is watching the olympics opening ceremony? Who are all the teams waving to, its empty?


haha good point. but I think there are a few ppl in the stands. I saw some before the march. plus they might be waving at the cameras?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> haha good point. but I think there are a few ppl in the stands. I saw some before the march. plus they might be waving at the cameras?


I gather that there are around 900 ''VIP'' guests plus media there. And the stadium seats 68,000 or so.


----------



## tyred (23 Jul 2021)

I've just untangled the curly cord on my work phone.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2021)

I just went to Maidstone. The River Medway runs through it, so I suspect it should be Medstone.

We've just bought a deep purple wheelchair. It didn't appear to be heavy metal.


----------



## carpiste (23 Jul 2021)

My ride today was so, so comfy! Around 20c and a slight breeze which, when in the face, was like a gentle cooling fan 🌬


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> hmmm, interesting sight! we periodically hear strange aviation noises over our home, under the cover of darkness. last night was another. sounded like jet engines, like a jet was flying right overhead, 500 feetish? but real slowly. except a real jet would have made more noise. plus it moved more slowly than a jet at such a low altitude. I looked out a window but didn't see anything or any lights. on another occasion, I heard something like a helicopter, but definitely NOT a helicopter. we live near a small former military base & a current FEMA bunker & a small short (amateur?) airstrip, near a river. I once came a cross a gentleman with prior government contract work experience in Cambridge, MA (US) & elsewhere & mentioned the things I hear at night, that sound like nothing normal & he gave me a look, as if he knew something he couldn't disclose. unrelated? driving home the other day I saw 2 heavily armored blacked out military? vehicles (but not like what I've seen before on local news) buzzing along my local route. I called the state police in case it was another case of "rise of the moors" as had closed a local highway in an armed standoff. but the operator said it was "a cpl of ours". let's hope so, right? I wonder if they are getting ready in case more nutzo, lunatic, moronic, chump supporters, act up again?!


Is your location correct? Are you sure you don't live near Groom Lake, Nevada...? 


rockyroller said:


> do you have ppl to your home for this coaching? what type of coaching?


I'm a cycling coach. We use a variety of venues depending what we are coaching. My favourite is a natural velodrome shape, unfortunately we do not have access to it at the minute as we are waiting for the grass to be cut by the landowners. Many of our riders race: cyclocross, circuit or MTB. CX races are our riders' favourites though. Can't wait for the season to start (my daughter races, my son is now a teenager and doesn't want to race this season). We coach all ages and abilities.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2021)

Nice lunch of two slices of wholemeal toast, home made trout and horseradish pate, a pear, half a punnet of raspberries and two


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> recently had an epic search for a cat litter scoop with wide spaces so I wouldn't have to sift so much, after modifying a new one w/ snips, after recycling a really good one that I couldn't find locally again. ordered 2 from diff. sources for too much $ plus shipping $, ugh. then yesterday stopped by a big pet shop I don't normally go into due to it's location & discovered they are the Mecca of cat litter scoops. it was like a candy store. I had difficulty restraining myself. the stainless steel one (I think) was most attractive



Ah, I know exactly where you're coming from. Been there, done that... 

Although I have one of those trays which is a stack of two trays and a built in sieve - you just lift the sieve and voila, all the stuff that needs scooping is separated from the litter. Then you put the empty sieve into the empty tray, pour the litter from the full tray into the empty one, and then put the newly empty tray on the bottom of the stack.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just went to Maidstone. The River Medway runs through it, so I suspect it should be Medstone.
> 
> We've just bought a deep purple wheelchair. It didn't appear to be heavy metal.


Best also to have some form of ID on it in an inconspicuous place. If you have to take it into eg a hospital environment it may get taken away when your back is turned. I learned to always keep an eye on ours after the first hijack attempt.

Edited to add this is not deliberate theft but when a ward runs out of wheelchairs somebody is sent to collect any lying around. They are often not too fussy and assume anything not held on to belongs to the hospital.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2021)

90 mins away from holiday 
Watch out for some miles next week


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Although I have one of those trays which is a stack of two trays and a built in sieve - you just lift the sieve and voila, all the stuff that needs scooping is separated from the litter. Then you put the empty sieve into the empty tray, pour the litter from the full tray into the empty one, and then put the newly empty tray on the bottom of the stack.


product name? but sounds like all that shuffling around, would generate a lot of dust, no?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> product name? but sounds like all that shuffling around, would generate a lot of dust, no?



Can't remember what it's called - I bought it at a cat show about five years ago. 

I do the shuffling around outside.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2021)

I went out and bought a copy of Autosport.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> you made me curious as well
> supposedly "Eggs need to reach a temperature of 158F degrees to cook through. Sidewalks can usually get up to 145F. The hotter the day, the more likely your egg will fry. Using a good heat conductor (i.e. a frying pan) is also important"
> 
> more fun
> ...


It would be fun to point that at that office in London .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I went out and bought a copy of Autosport.


Last time I looked in Smith's they didn't have any !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> May I ask the knowledgeable peeps on here a question about outside taps?
> 
> Mine seems to be up the spout, when I want to attach a hose to the tap. These houses were built in the early seventies. Does that mean that the outside tap is a smaller "bore" than would be the case in a newer house? The connector I use to join the hose to the tap has always been awkward, in that it quickly works loose, then water spurts upwards and outwards, wasting water.
> 
> ...


Have you got a picture of your setup ?

We have a push fit connection which snaps together and pulls apart.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Last time I looked in Smith's they didn't have any !



The independent little supermarket in the next village along stocks it, along with Motorsport News.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2021)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> I found this
> 
> Outside Tap with Hose Union 15mm x ½" | Garden Taps | Screwfix.com
> 
> would it fit onto any size pipe?


This is our setup.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Last time I looked in Smith's they didn't have any !


Last time I looked in Smith's it was about 2010....


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2021)

I finally got the ba5t**d ! It has taken me all day to put 2 hacksaw cuts down inside the seat post. I didn't want to damage the frame so I was a bit careful with the hacksaw blade. Even with 3 cuts it still wouldn't budge. I tried using a wood chisel to apply pressure to the segment but that didn't do much . It eventually had the effect of forcing the post down inside. At least I had some movement.
I finally manage to get it out after a lot of messing about .
I finally discovered that all my efforts to try to save it were pointless! The remains of the stem are 5.75 inches, just over 2 inches are fluted. Not much travel! It would be funny to see the TdF riders trying to use one .


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> May I ask the knowledgeable peeps on here a question about outside taps?
> 
> Mine seems to be up the spout, when I want to attach a hose to the tap. These houses were built in the early seventies. Does that mean that the outside tap is a smaller "bore" than would be the case in a newer house? The connector I use to join the hose to the tap has always been awkward, in that it quickly works loose, then water spurts upwards and outwards, wasting water.
> 
> ...


Possible that the pipe to the tap may be imperial, 1/2 inch, or metric imperial, 13mm. Modern would be 15mm.

Try a bag of coke*, tied around the end of the tap with nothing attached to the tap. (The cheaper stuff works better.) 
Leave to soak, and then try undoing the collar. Pair of pliers would be handy at this stage. 

Are your hosepipe fittings of the pushfit type?
If so, a short length of pipe, held in place with a hoze clip may be the easiest option. You leave the pipe in place, and fit a snap fit fitting in place on the other end.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jul 2021)

The spout on the tap is half inch and the push fit (Hozelock in my case) is three quarters. The tap is fifty years old, or thereabouts, so I think a new tap is in order.


----------



## DCLane (23 Jul 2021)

We've had a lovely dinner out whilst in Runswick Bay, at the start of a week's holiday. The lodge we're in (think "posh mobile home") is new.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> The spout on the tap is half inch and the push fit (Hozelock in my case) is three quarters. The tap is fifty years old, or thereabouts, so I think a new tap is in order.


May just be the spout that needs replacing. Does the tap itself have anything wrong with it?


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2021)

The girls had Felix AGAIL with salmon and courgette.

I had potato salad, plus tomato, avocado, mozzarella and fresh basil drizzled over with extra virgin olive oil


----------



## carpiste (23 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> The girls had Felix AGAIL with salmon and courgette.
> 
> I had potato salad, plus tomato, avocado, mozzarella and fresh basil drizzled over with extra virgin olive oil


Mmmm Salmon and courgette!
I might have swapped


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Mmmm Salmon and courgette!
> I might have swapped



I've still got a couple of pouches of that left in the box. I can always trebuchet them over


----------



## newts (23 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> The spout on the tap is half inch and the push fit (Hozelock in my case) is three quarters. The tap is fifty years old, or thereabouts, so I think a new tap is in order.


A brass bush 3/4" x 1/2" is very cheap

https://www.toolstation.com/brass-h...VgrHtCh2J5QPcEAQYASABEgLxePD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## tyred (23 Jul 2021)

35 miles this evening, was like riding into an oven and the road surfaces were mostly boiled up and tacky. Drank gallons of water. Stopped to watch the sun set at the stone circle. 

Was trying to decide if the 60ish year old man with the huge beer belly in a vest and a shiny chrome open-faced helmet cruising around town on a Harley-Davidson with a loud exhaust and covered in stickers and accessory LED lights is a cool look or not... A fan of Rab C Nesbit presumably....


----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2021)

Time to hit the hay😴


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It would be fun to point that at that office in London .


uh oh, don't trigger the psychos! but yeah! related: when we were kids, we would use a magnifier glass to laser burn lines & holes in comic books


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> hmmm, interesting sight! we periodically hear strange aviation noises over our home, under the cover of darkness. last night was another. sounded like jet engines, like a jet was flying right overhead, 500 feetish? but real slowly. except a real jet would have made more noise. plus it moved more slowly than a jet at such a low altitude. I looked out a window but didn't see anything or any lights. on another occasion, I heard something like a helicopter, but definitely NOT a helicopter. we live near a small former military base & a current FEMA bunker & a small short (amateur?) airstrip, near a river. I once came a cross a gentleman with prior government contract work experience in Cambridge, MA (US) & elsewhere & mentioned the things I hear at night, that sound like nothing normal & he gave me a look, as if he knew something he couldn't disclose. unrelated? driving home the other day I saw 2 heavily armored blacked out military? vehicles (but not like what I've seen before on local news) buzzing along my local route. I called the state police in case it was another case of "rise of the moors" as had closed a local highway in an armed standoff. but the operator said it was "a cpl of ours". let's hope so, right? I wonder if they are getting ready in case more nutzo, lunatic, moronic, chump supporters, act up again?!


You know, out in Bedford, MIT has a test lab for many sorts of sensors on aircraft, and I suppose anything experimental would need to b tested around there to see how it would show up on radar or whatever else may be used to sense aircraft presence in the field. There are other projects in the area that may have some presence as well.




from the web.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Is your location correct? Are you sure you don't live near Groom Lake, Nevada...?


Testing takes place in many areas throughout the country. Depends on what is being tested, and where the sources of equipment and expertise are.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2021)

Sitting watching action from Tokyo.

Time to get comfy for the evening.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2021)

Time to get a few miles in me thinks


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time to get a few miles in me thinks


I’m watching the cycling. Geraint Thomas down yet again. Seems reasonably ok apart from some scrapes.


----------



## carpiste (24 Jul 2021)

I woke early....too early! No plan to ride out today as I need to rest the little knees 
Not bothered that much about the Limpics but the cycling is worth a watch. I think Geraint needs a good long break or a set of stabilisers! Down again!
Mrs C has a birthday today and daughter is taking her over to Llandudno for the day. Win, win for me then


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2021)

Morning .
Grey and raining here . We had a few flashes of thunder and lightning a little while ago.
No rush to get up . I see that the Beeb has devoted its main channel to Limpicks. I don't mind the cycling but I would like to know if the world had ended !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2021)

I was just thinking about the adverts on the TV and wish we could go back to the days of the Cadbury Flake, Life with Katy OXO ad. All I seem to see these days are do it yourself funerals and equity release!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2021)

I also wonder if I might have Alzheimer's, but then I look at the government and think . No!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2021)

Has anyone seen those adverts for a lift cubicle that looks like a shower ?
Fancy if you were to stay in a strange place and mistook it for one !


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was just thinking about the adverts on the TV and wish we could go back to the days of the Cadbury Flake, Life with Katy OXO ad. All I seem to see these days are do it yourself funerals and equity release!


As I don't have Live TV, the only adverts I get are on YouTube, and I can skip those after 4 seconds 😊


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was just thinking about the adverts on the TV and wish we could go back to the days of the Cadbury Flake, Life with Katy OXO ad. All I seem to see these days are do it yourself funerals and equity release!


I remembered a Cadbury's ad about a ''pint and a half in every one'' the other day. The new version is there's a ''glass and a half in everyone.'' What, everyone?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2021)

Right, cycling on, time for the kettle on.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2021)

I'm about to ice a couple of cakes 👍


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jul 2021)

Wakened at my usual time and checked the temperature. It was already 19C outside and 23C in my bedroom so just went back to sleep for a bit. Mebbe try tomorrow but it looks to be just as hot.
A doing nothing outside day I think as I find the heat now a bit too much for me.
Might need to shut my window soon. A neighbour is a bagpipe instructor and it sounds as tho' he is teaching some very new novice.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Jul 2021)

There is water falling from the sky here this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time to get a few miles in me thinks


Back now 57 miles lighter and time for a🍵


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was just thinking about the adverts on the TV and wish we could go back to the days of the Cadbury Flake, Life with Katy OXO ad. All I seem to see these days are do it yourself funerals and equity release!




Give up watching day time telly I’ve been watching Repeats of Heart beat I record them and skip the ads Except for the rather nice lady advertising walk in showers i


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Jul 2021)

I only watch DVD these days purposely no TV connection or internet indoors. Blissful.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> You know, out in Bedford, MIT has a test lab for many sorts of sensors on aircraft, and I suppose anything experimental would need to b tested around there to see how it would show up on radar or whatever else may be used to sense aircraft presence in the field. There are other projects in the area that may have some presence as well.
> View attachment 600669
> from the web.


Tesla Death Ray!


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I remembered a Cadbury's ad about a ''pint and a half in every one'' the other day. The new version is there's a ''glass and a half in everyone.'' What, everyone?


I often wondered if that held true for every bar size, a pint and a half in a 200g bar would be a fair bit. In a 1kg bar however...

Now the bars are getting smaller anyway, it'll save on changing the glass sizes every time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> I often wondered if that held true for every bar size, a pint and a half in a 200g bar would be a fair bit. In a 1kg bar however...
> 
> Now the bars are getting smaller anyway, it'll save on changing the glass sizes every time.


As they've changed ''every one'' to ''everyone'' it's complete nonsense. What is there a glass and a half of in me, in you, in the baby in the buggy downstairs? As it's undefined it could be anything.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> As they've changed ''every one'' to ''everyone'' it's complete nonsense. What is there a glass and a half of in me, in you, in the baby in the buggy downstairs? As it's undefined it could be anything.


Blame EU regulations.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11427357


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2021)

Anyhow, on to more pressing business. My bread has gone mouldy. The nearest decent bread is about a mile away. I'm going to have to get a jacket on because it's cool and damp outside.


----------



## Punkawallah (24 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Anyhow, on to more pressing business. My bread has gone mouldy. The nearest decent bread is about a mile away. I'm going to have to get a jacket on because it's cool and damp outside.


Oh, the Humanity!


----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2021)

It is too hot. 

I was trying to do a bit of cycle mechanics this morning but it is just too hot, the sweat means my glasses slide down my nose and the sweat running into my eyes means I can't see what I'm doing and the dark coloured frame is hot to touch and I can't concentrate with the heat and I can't find the spanner I had a few minutes ago. 😓

Still no water either. I look forward to winter. This is unbearable.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2021)

In North Wales - lovely and cool this morning - ideal for a quick 19 miles although a stinging head wind on the return leg. It's about 18c. Pedal to the pub later - it's into the headwind on the way, unless the tide changes ! MrsF prefers headwinds 'first', not on the way home.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2021)

My cakes are iced 🎂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2021)

I'm bread readied.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Tesla Death Ray!


Or free electricity for everyone.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Or free electricity for everyone.


That gets my volt.


----------



## mybike (24 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> hehe for the win! I have an old one as well. but lately been enjoying an old, refurbished, but new to me 17" MacBook Pro. it's a beast but quick to boot!



Currently rebuilding my laptop. Might as well upgrade at the same time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That gets my volt.


Thought you might get a charge out of that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Thought you might get a charge out of that.


It's watt I'm here for.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> You know, out in Bedford, MIT has a test lab for many sorts of sensors on aircraft, and I suppose anything experimental would need to b tested around there to see how it would show up on radar or whatever else may be used to sense aircraft presence in the field. There are other projects in the area that may have some presence as well.


oooh, interesting


----------



## carpiste (24 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> It is too hot.
> 
> I was trying to do a bit of cycle mechanics this morning but it is just too hot, the sweat means my glasses slide down my nose and the sweat running into my eyes means I can't see what I'm doing and the dark coloured frame is hot to touch and I can't concentrate with the heat and I can't find the spanner I had a few minutes ago. 😓
> 
> Still no water either. I look forward to winter. This is unbearable.


.....but apart from that!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's watt I'm here for.


Go ohm with all your electrical puns..


----------



## fossyant (24 Jul 2021)

Walked to campsite pub. MrsF's legs sore, so she didn't want the ride . Still beer though. 🥳


----------



## DCLane (24 Jul 2021)

We had a lumpy ride out this morning from Runswick Bay to Redcar down/up several steep slopes both ways, then a lovely walk down to the village and beach after lunch at a local tea garden.

No work for a week - I could get used to this


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2021)

Had a nice 7 mile walk around lunchtime feeling tired now


----------



## postman (24 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That gets my volt.


My mate has invented a new electrical socket,I wonder if I could give it a plug on here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2021)

postman said:


> My mate has invented a new electrical socket,I wonder if I could give it a plug on here.


Amperfectly sure it's worth a try.


----------



## KnittyNorah (24 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Amperfectly sure it's worth a try.


Especially as we're still in Joule-eye.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> As I don't have Live TV, the only adverts I get are on YouTube, and I can skip those after 4 seconds 😊



If you use Firefox, I can recommend the "Enhancer for YouTube" Extension, which amongst other things has an ad blocker. 

I haven't seen a YouTube advert in months.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2021)

All these electrical puns are shocking 🤯


----------



## KnittyNorah (24 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> All these electrical puns are shocking 🤯


Wire you so upset about it? It's just current fashion ...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Wire you so upset about it? It's just current fashion ...



You're just trying to transform the thread into a puns thread.

Or fuse it with the jokes one...


----------



## newts (24 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You're just trying to transform the thread into a puns thread.
> 
> Or fuse it with the jokes one...


With a little resistance we could enlighten everyone


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2021)

newts said:


> With a little resistance we could enlighten everyone



Trip them up you mean?

(I've been here too long: I can't remember half of the English names for electrical things...)


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2021)

Yesterday Middle Son received his _Realschule _(high school) graduation certificate and the teacher handing them out announced from the stage that he also has a _Belobigung _or "commendation for achievement". 

I'm well proud of him: he's managed this despite the best efforts of the school system.

Now he's off to do a year at a youth holiday centre which includes training to be a climbing instructor...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2021)

newts said:


> With a little resistance we could enlighten everyone


Where on earth will the next pun come from?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2021)

I've just had a Nepali meal. Chicken Chhoila, though heaven knows how you pronounce 2 consecutive _h_s. Very very nice though. And thirst making.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trip them up you mean?
> 
> (I've been here too long: I can't remember half of the English names for electrical things...)


I'd have thought you'd be able to just switch between them....


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Go ohm with all your electrical puns..


Resistance is futile.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trip them up you mean?
> 
> (I've been here too long: I can't remember half of the English names for electrical things...)


You'll blow a fuse if you try to carry on.


----------



## KnittyNorah (24 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll blow a fuse if you try to carry on



That's a bit negative.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2021)

I'm feeling cold today . I'm not used to these unusually cold temperatures . 24C.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> That's a bit negative.


That Hertz!


----------



## KnittyNorah (24 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> That Hertz!


Well the potential difference could've been huge if you'd been more positive...


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2021)

So are we going to get some rain tomorrow ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> So are we going to get some rain tomorrow ?



It just gersplüschened it down here, so much that the water was pouring over the gutter and onto the ground.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Well the potential difference could've been huge if you'd been more positive...


I'm meditating on that, ohm, ohm...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had a Nepali meal. Chicken Chhoila, though heaven knows how you pronounce 2 consecutive _h_s. Very very nice though. And thirst making.



I once did a six week internship in Nepal with an NGO. We were way off the tourist trail and then some and often chicken was served in stew or curry with bones.

It was years before I could eat a chicken dish without feeling sick; I kept expecting splinters.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It just gersplüschened it down here, so much that the water was pouring over the gutter and onto the ground.


Flash flood!


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Flash flood!



No, it was definitely water...


----------



## carpiste (24 Jul 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> That's a bit negative.


Are you positive?


----------



## newts (24 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'm meditating on that, ohm, ohm...


It's generating positive & negative responses, is it a alternating cycle?


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, it was definitely water...


I take it you know water talking about.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

newts said:


> It's generating positive & negative responses, is it a alternating cycle?


I'll be direct, it's an e-bike.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> I take it you know water talking about.



I'm just going with the flow, man...


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm just going with the flow, man...


Currently.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Currently.



This thread is going down the drain. Any more gutter humour in the pipeline?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2021)

Right, I'm off to bed before I'm awash with these waves of bad puns...


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> This thread is going down the drain. Any more gutter humour in the pipeline?


We can keep pylon the pressure on and see what the Little Plumber Boy plays.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Right, I'm off to bed* before I'm awash with these waves of bad puns...


*Water bed?


----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2021)

It's cooled down a bit. I did venture out for about fifty odd miles, a slow perambulation on mostly minor roads on my roadster as it was too hot to put any real effort in. 

I think I consumed more water than the Flying Scotsman during the course of the ride, stopping at graveyards to refill my bottles

Took the drums in the car to my uncle's house to restock with water as ours still isn't working. Funny how you can live somewhere we're it rains for eleven months of the year and there is no water after three dry weeks. (for bonus points arrange these words to form a sentence - Council piss couldn't brewery orangise up a in). 

Relaxing now in the garden with a bottle of Smithwicks.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> It's cooled down a bit. I did venture out for about fifty odd miles, a slow perambulation on mostly minor roads on my roadster as it was too hot to put any real effort in.
> 
> I think I consumed more water than the Flying Scotsman during the course of the ride, stopping at graveyards to refill my bottles
> 
> ...


This water shortage driven you to drink!!


----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> This water shortage driven you to drink!!


I have to conserve water.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I have to conserve water.


Makes sense.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2021)

Stuck a load of uniform in the washing machine this morning, had a mug of coffee and then popped out & delivered a birthday card for my step niece while the machine did its thing, Got home just as the spin cycle finished.
The rest of the day consisted of making a flask of coffee, a bottle of squash, grabbing a pack of sausage rolls and buggering off to Snetterton for an afternoon of club racing, then stopping off in Diss on the way home to purchase the necessary ingredients for bacon rolls for tea.

Don't want to be accused of doing too much on my days off work.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Stuck a load of uniform in the washing machine this morning, had a mug of coffee and then popped out & delivered a birthday card for my step niece while the machine did its thing, Got home just as the spin cycle finished.
> The rest of the day consisted of making a flask of coffee, a bottle of squash, grabbing a pack of sausage rolls and buggering off to Snetterton for an afternoon of club racing, then stopping off in Diss on the way home to purchase the necessary ingredients for bacon rolls for tea.
> 
> Don't want to be accused of doing too much on my days off work.


The machine did the washing though.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2021)

My sat-nav has just finished updating.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> My sat-nav has just finished updating.


Best of luck. Hope you know which way you're supposed to be going.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2021)

Sorry guys and gals, I just spent the day immersed in assorted televisual sporting entertainment. The Formula E, the Hundred (my team lost, boooooooooo) and the 'lympics.

Started watching the men's road race last night. Got about an hour or so in and fell asleep. Just finished catching up with it after managing to avoid the result. Wow! That was worth hanging on for. 

In other news, I did a load of laundry and cooked a chinese meal (chicken with green beans, onion and ginger, plus egg fried rice)

Anyways, I need a


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jul 2021)

doubles badminton is wild


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2021)

Trying to get my head around the skateboarding.

I struggle to just stay upright on a board...


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> doubles badminton is wild



Use to enjoy a game of badminton .
Right I think I will venture out for a few miles .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2021)

Morning.
It is grey but dry here at the moment .
I have been downstairs and made  . Our lodger wasn't around but I have put his wet food in his bowl .
No rush to get up at the moment .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2021)

I went out for a ride yesterday afternoon. I wanted to try out a new old bike that I've been working on over the past few days . I had spent the morning fitting it up and was determined to try it out despite the drizzle . I had considered just doing a short ride as I was getting a bit wet but I pushed on over to see my brother . I did 12 miles in the end . The ride went well. I can't seem to remember much about it apart from a bit of vibration and the fact that the brakes need adjusting, which is a bit odd as the frame is a bit on the small side for me when looking at dimensions in books . I think I will have to try it out again but this time pay more attention to how my riding position is . 
I know that on some of my bikes I am constantly swapping my hand position from hoods to tops and back again .


----------



## tyred (25 Jul 2021)

It's burning up😓

I still cannot find the 10mm spanner that I was using yesterday morning


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> It's burning up😓
> 
> I still cannot find the 10mm spanner that I was using yesterday morning



Procedure for finding a lost spanner is always the same:

1: Go online
2: Order a replacement
3: Await confirmation of dispatch.
4: Original spanner will be found within five minutes, most likely somewhere you looked seventeen times already.

Unfortunately there seems to be no way of avoiding the first three steps in this process.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2021)

Another nice peaceful perambulation on my trike starting at 7 o'clock. The Sound was filled with fog but higher ground clear with temp 20C so did not exert myself too much. Watched the resident male Hen Harrier for a while but the only other bird life was lots of small brown jobbies. Not sure what they are as they do not sit long enough to get a good look at them.
Back down to sea level with the temp down to 19C and a bit of mist with flat calm sea. Very picturesque and not many people about yet. I miss living down on the Main St in some ways but in winter the rising sea levels makes it a bit dodgy sometimes.
Yesterday evening a bus broke down on the Iona road completely blocking it with no prospect of moving any time soon. Passengers from both ends had to get transferred to relief transport and Calmac did a late run to Iona. Cars had to make a diversion by the scenic west coast road.
With this hot weather the road I usually take will be heaving with traffic all heading for west coast beaches so my early start is the only possible answer.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Procedure for finding a lost spanner is always the same:
> 
> 1: Go online
> 2: Order a replacement
> ...


I seem to have lost my only 10mm socket. Must try that as it is one of the most commonly used.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I seem to have lost my only 10mm socket. Must try that as it is one of the most commonly used.



Of course the next stage in the proceedure is that you then either have two 10mm spanners or sockets kicking about, or both disappear and you have to repeat the above process. It never ends...


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I seem to have lost my only 10mm socket. Must try that as it is one of the most commonly used.


Is it a metric or imperial 10mm socket that you've lost? 
I think I have a spare one if you want it... 👍


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2021)

Time to do the washing up.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is it a metric or imperial 10mm socket that you've lost?
> I think I have a spare one if you want it... 👍


Thank you for the offer but I have managed so far and I am sure it will turn up somewhere "safe". It was on the end of an adapted screwdriver so not that small. Don't think anything modern is imperial any more and I have a full set of imperial which of course fits nothing nowadays. Got lots of metric spanner sets as I had a set kept in various places before I retired. Boat ,motorhome ,workshop and domestic workshop.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Thank you for the offer but I have managed so far and I am sure it will turn up somewhere "safe". It was on the end of an adapted screwdriver so not that small. Don't think anything modern is imperial any more and I have a full set of imperial which of course fits nothing nowadays. Got lots of metric spanner sets as I had a set kept in various places before I retired. Boat ,motorhome ,workshop and domestic workshop.


I'm still trying to work out how large an imperial millimetre is....

Meanwhile, morning all. I'm only onto my first coffee of the morning.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm still trying to work out how large an imperial millimetre is....
> 
> Meanwhile, morning all. *I'm only onto my first coffee of the morning.*


Yer slacking!!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Procedure for finding a lost spanner is always the same:
> 
> 1: Go online
> 2: Order a replacement
> ...


Replacement item will then go missing on it's way to you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Yer slacking!!


Yep, I seem to have become a coffee nomad, permanently looking for my perfect blend. I've currently got some ''French'' style blend already opened and ground which is strong but not subtle. So it isn't urgent on my morning ''to do'' list.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2021)

Talking of coffee.... 
That's made me thirsty ☕


----------



## carpiste (25 Jul 2021)

Watched most of the womens Lympic cycling this morning. Great ride from the winner.Can`t believe she hasn`t got a pro contract! Probably will have by the end of the day 
Went out and did a steady 22 miles but my backside is sore! Not sure this Selle Royal seat is up to the job or if I need to make adjustments to it. Oh well, time for a brew and some yoghurt 🍵
ps. before anyone asks the brew and the yoghurt are not in any way related to the pain in my backside or a cure!


----------



## Punkawallah (25 Jul 2021)

Spoilsport :-)


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2021)

The elderly neighbours at our caravan haven't been down for at least a month. Their garden is getting overgrown, so just been round and strimmed and cut the lawn for them. 

Save them a job when they do come down as its hard work.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2021)

Grey, murky and occasionally drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but still feel rather meh. The emotional ache from Wednesday hasn't quite gone away.

I have put the oven on to preheat - sausage rolls for lunch while I watch the Formula E.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2021)

As the forecast was for drizzle & rain, today, we washed the seat covers from the outside chairs and swing seat. 

It hasn't rained, yet.. 

I might go out for a pedal around the block soon.


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2021)

Redbull Hardline about to start. MrsF suggested a walk to the beach. Too hot, and I'm watching flying bikes instead.


----------



## DCLane (25 Jul 2021)

No bike ride today.

Instead I drove to Staithes, decided I wasn't paying for parking so bought bread/milk and went back to Runswick Bay.

Then ... walked along the cliff to join a circular walk from Staithes to Port Musgrave at mid-point and did the circular walk from there, stopping at Staithes for cake/coffee then back. A total of 9 lumpy miles walked on a sunny Sunday.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jul 2021)

leaving shortly for 2 nites on Martha's Vineyard, staying in Oak Bluffs, MA (U.S.) w/ Wifey's extended family. bringing my bike, hoping for the best, but everything on the island is a hassle. need to cover the Brooks saddle for the road/ferry trip


----------



## postman (25 Jul 2021)

This morning I fancied doing something different than the ironing.So I suggested a walk in to Headingley and a latte,so we did,a brisk walk which is too fast for me,so we are sat outside and guess who walks up to us,Miss P she was out doing some food shopping.A lovely surprise.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (25 Jul 2021)

I am hiding from the rain in the allotment shed⛈


----------



## postman (25 Jul 2021)

Something has been bothering me for a while.In the Bible,Lot was told to take his family and flee before the Lord destroyed Sodom.Sadly his wife looked back and was turned to salt,I wonder what happened to the flea.


----------



## postman (25 Jul 2021)

Low Gear Guy said:


> I am hiding from the rain in the allotment shed⛈


Where abouts is this,I am sat shirtless in the conservatory it's hot and sticky here in Leeds.


----------



## carpiste (25 Jul 2021)

postman said:


> Something has been bothering me for a while.In the Bible,Lot was told to take his family and flee before the Lord destroyed Sodom.Sadly his wife looked back and was turned to salt,I wonder what happened to the flea.


Sod him!


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2021)

That was a belter of a Formula E race. Not the result I wanted (thaaaaaaaaaaaank you Norman Nato  ) but hey ho.


----------



## Ripple (25 Jul 2021)

That was interesting to find out in my GP records that I'm allergic to nuts.
Though I'm not and have never been.
Unless it's something default "just in case".


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2021)

Wet and thundery here. I think I may have triggered an electrical storm yesterday.


----------



## postman (25 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> That was interesting to find out in my GP records that I'm allergic to nuts.
> Though I'm not and have never been.
> Unless it's something default "just in case".


Surely if you don't have nuts on your wheels you might crash when you leave the Grid or after a pit stop.


----------



## Punkawallah (25 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> That was interesting to find out in my GP records that I'm allergic to nuts.
> Though I'm not and have never been.
> Unless it's something default "just in case".



I have a very low tolerance of nuts, especially in positions of authority :-)


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2021)

And in motor racing, everyone knows that the most important part of the car is the nut that holds the steering wheel.


----------



## carpiste (25 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> And in motor racing, everyone knows that the most important part of the car is the nut that holds the steering wheel.


Talking of nuts and steering wheels!!
I was out on my ride today and at a set of traffic light waiting to turn right. A typical boy racer pulled up on my inside and actually turned up his boooooming music. As the lights changed to green I moved forward and started to stop to allow an oncoming car to go...... you know what happened I guess because if you were anywhere near my location you would have heard all the foul mouthed expletives coming from me! Idiot cuts accross me and caused to car i was waiting for to slam on! Why didn`t I have a helmet cam on!!!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> That was interesting to find out in my GP records that I'm allergic to nuts.
> Though I'm not and have never been.
> Unless it's something default "just in case".


It can't be right ! How long have you put up with us ?


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> And in motor racing, everyone knows that the most important part of the car is the nut that holds the steering wheel.


Not just in racing but also in everyday use.


----------



## Ripple (25 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It can't be right ! How long have you put up with us ?


That's why I've got my anti-nut jab today.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2021)

I do have a slight nut allergy. Cashews make me ill. 
It's not on my GP notes. Maybe they put it on @Ripple 's notes instead!?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> That's why I've got my anti-nut jab today.


Is it working yet?


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2021)

20 minutes ago, I meant to mention that there was 9 mins left before the dishwasher finished. 

Don't panic, folks, it's too late to bother now...


----------



## Ripple (25 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is it working yet?


I'm eating hazelnuts now.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2021)

I went out on my bike to see if I had remembered correctly. I was right ! I did another 12 miles and my hands hardly moved from the bends just above the hoods over the whole distance . I must have found the optimum position just by chance . I just need to do a few little tweaks and it should be fine .


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> I'm eating hazelnuts now.


Walnuts next?


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2021)

I am perusing books on the Bay of E.


----------



## Ripple (25 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Walnuts next?


Not a big fan of them. Feels like eating my own brain. Not sure about the taste but size fits.


----------



## gbb (25 Jul 2021)

All the usual Sunday dinner chillblains (grandkids) , dad and mum fed, while they ('grandson, dad, mum and my wife) were all watching TV and relaxing, grandaughter (5) and me washed mums car, tyre pressures checked, inside car hoovered.
In the meantime, pup Digby has just thrown a wobbly and is zooming out of the living room like a bat out of hell


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2021)

Ripple said:


> Not a big fan of them. Feels like eating my own brain. Not sure about the taste but size fits.


Just remember peanuts are more like beans than nuts.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2021)

Low Gear Guy said:


> I am hiding from the rain in the allotment shed⛈



That's very localised rain.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2021)

Thunder's gone, lightning's forked off somewhere but the rain @tyred ordered has been delivered to the wrong address.  It was a bulk consignment that's still being delivered.

And I'm having a glass of red wine because it's wine o'clock.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2021)

Oh! On my ride today I passed my local recycling centre / fly tip,where I sometimes find bargains . Today I thought I noticed some fence panels so I went back to have a look . It turned out to be a wooden garden shed in flat pack form . From what I could see it didn't look to be in too bad condition . Why didn't they sell it ? 
If anyone wants some white plastic garden chairs possibly 4 there were some dumped in the lane . I did my bit of cleaning up, I brought back a pair of secateurs that had been dumped. It was about as much as I could carry back on my bike .


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> So are we going to get some rain tomorrow ?



No.


----------



## mybike (25 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'm meditating on that, ohm, ohm...



Wait a mho.


----------



## carpiste (25 Jul 2021)

Made a butternut squash and spinach curry. I added mushrooms for an added treat 
It`s simmering but almost ready, so as it`s an entirely new recipe to this newly diagnosed Diabetic I can hardly wait to try it  
If it`s half as good as my spicy korean tofu dish I`ll be more than happy


----------



## carpiste (25 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am perusing books on the Bay of E.


Since this COVID thing the price of books has hit the roof! Second hand books are almost the same as brand new on ebay!
Me and Mrs C just keep re-reading old favourites  I`m a bit gutted really because most of my Terry Pratchetts (full set) are in France! There are just a few tatty old copies left. Mrs C is reading some weird and scary Hans Christian Anderson.


----------



## carpiste (25 Jul 2021)

Low Gear Guy said:


> I am hiding from the rain in the allotment shed⛈


I tend to hide under the covers or behind the settee 
Especially if it`s that really fine rain that gets you really wet.... scary stuff!


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2021)

Heatwave!!


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2021)

Finished off last night's Chinese for supper.

Time for a


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Made a butternut squash and spinach curry. I added mushrooms for an added treat
> It`s simmering but almost ready, so as it`s an entirely new recipe to this newly diagnosed Diabetic I can hardly wait to try it
> If it`s half as good as my spicy korean tofu dish I`ll be more than happy



I make a banging sweet potato, parsnip and chick pea tikka masala.  The recipe is on this thread... somewhere...


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Since this COVID thing the price of books has hit the roof! Second hand books are almost the same as brand new on ebay!
> Me and Mrs C just keep re-reading old favourites  I`m a bit gutted really because most of my Terry Pratchetts (full set) are in France! There are just a few tatty old copies left. Mrs C is reading some weird and scary Hans Christian Anderson.



Ah, I'm looking for a book on painting techniques by a particular author. I used to borrow it from the local library, but it vanished from their catalogue and ergo I want my own copy. I've found what I want (Alwyn Crawshaw's Ultimate Painting Course) at a price I'm prepared to pay.

Funny, I'm reading a lot LESS than I used to, but that's in part because I'm not using public transport.  I'm currently working my way through Jack Chalker's Well World saga, as well as Lois McMaster Bujold's Miles Vorkosigan books.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jul 2021)

I'm not happy. We were promised a day of heavy showers & thunderstorms so, after a quick bottle bank & shopping ride this morning, I settled in for an afternoon of bike fettling in the dry of my shed.

It was a lovely warm & sunny afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I'm not happy. We were promised a day of heavy showers & thunderstorms so, after a quike bottle bank & shopping ride this morning, I settled in for an afternoon of bike fettling in the dry of my shed.
> 
> It was a lovely warm & sunny afternoon.


What's a "quike bottle bank", and how does it differ from a bottle bank.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's a "quike bottle bank", and how does it differ from a bottle bank.


It's one of them where you don't pay attention to what you're doing type of bottle banks.


(Now edited)


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2021)

Settling back with a selection of snacky stuff to watch the triathlon.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Settling back with a selection of snacky stuff to watch the triathlon.


You got yer Marathons?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2021)

Reported (unconfirmed) earthquake: 3.5 km south of Welwyn Garden City, Hertfordshire, England, United Kingdom, 25 July 2021 21:03 GMT - (22:03 BST)

Within the last hour.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You got yer Marathons?



Not this time...

Chocolate chip cookies, paprika crisps and marmite cashews.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> leaving shortly for 2 nites on Martha's Vineyard, staying in Oak Bluffs, MA (U.S.) w/ Wifey's extended family. bringing my bike, hoping for the best, but everything on the island is a hassle. need to cover the Brooks saddle for the road/ferry trip


How posh is that, on The Vineyard, no less. Have a fantastic time.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2021)

Rugby sevens, now...


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Not this time...
> 
> Chocolate chip cookies, paprika crisps and marmite cashews.


I LOVE Paprika crisps! Marmite cashews sound good too 

Lidl have paprika crisps but not all the time. I have to grab a couple of large bags whenever I see them.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jul 2021)

btw I've stopped getting new post notifications for this thread. I wonder why? I haven't turned them off.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, I'm looking for a book on painting techniques by a particular author. I used to borrow it from the local library, but it vanished from their catalogue and ergo I want my own copy. I've found what I want (*Alwyn Crawshaw's Ultimate Painting Course*) at a price I'm prepared to pay.
> 
> Funny, I'm reading a lot LESS than I used to, but that's in part because I'm not using public transport.  I'm currently working my way through Jack Chalker's Well World saga, as well as Lois McMaster Bujold's Miles Vorkosigan books.


This one any good?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123745442758?epid=89602720&hash=item1ccfcd9bc6:g:3BUAAOSwsq5fMydy


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> btw I've stopped getting new post notifications for this thread. I wonder why? I haven't turned them off.


Check, it may be another variation of putting the thread on ignore by accident. 
Or the system doing it for you!


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jul 2021)

How do I check?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> How do I check?


Click on "Watch Thread".
If you're not watching it, this will do it for you.
If you are watching it, it shows "Unwatch Thread".


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jul 2021)

Yeah, it says 'Unwatch thread'. It's done this before but if I make a post I get notifications for a while. I'll see how it goes during the next few days.


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Jul 2021)

View: https://media.giphy.com/media/xFmwnGWu0UUb0pRIVq/giphy.gif


Breakfast has been served. Going out on the bike before it gets too hot and we get the usual afternoon tropical storms.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> How posh is that, on The Vineyard, no less. Have a fantastic time.


It does sound like a $15 for a caramel latté kinda place


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jul 2021)

Morning all. Another week in the office staring at a computer screen has started. First coffee of the day underway.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2021)

I have some cake tins to return to the bakery hire shop this morning. A 4 & a 0 
On the way, I'm dropping an incorrectly supplied cassette into the Herpes shop to send back to Amazon. 

🚲


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am perusing books on the Bay of E.


Is that a notifiable disease?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> btw I've stopped getting new post notifications for this thread. I wonder why? I haven't turned them off.


Are you sure ? With the page dancing around so much it is easy to click on something by accident!


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just remember peanuts are more like beans than nuts.


Cannot be bothered just now looking it up but peanuts are definitely not nuts.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2021)

Morning.
The sun is trying to break through a milky sky.
I think we just won a medal!


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Jul 2021)

What did you win a medal for?


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I have some cake tins to return to the bakery hire shop this morning. A 4 & a 0
> On the way, I'm dropping an incorrectly supplied cassette into the Herpes shop to send back to Amazon.
> 
> 🚲


I thought Herpes was some kind of disease. Didn't know you had to buy it.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2021)

First cuppa drank
Cat has been fed 
Might get up soon only might


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jul 2021)

Bit foggy this morning at higher levels so given the limited range of visibility between passing some places probably safer staying off the roads.
Domestic chores day so washing m/c on and bread making is next after I have had breakfast.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2021)

Oh no!
Michael Flatley Is bringing back rivet dance ! 
I wish he would Flatley refuse to do it .


----------



## tyred (26 Jul 2021)

Time to commence work


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2021)

They're attacking each other with cheesy feet !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Jul 2021)

I have watched a little bit of the Olympics, there were children playing on skateboards, one of them was awarded a gold medal for not falling off l think


----------



## pawl (26 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Not this time...
> 
> Chocolate chip cookies, paprika crisps and marmite cashews.




Marmite cashews really? Tell me more Um um


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Marmite cashews really? Tell me more Um um


Yee gads! Why would you put that disgusting stuff on one of my favourite nuts


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> What did you win a medal for?


Being honest and truthful.
Not making things up.
Being able to sleep in my bed at night without the light on.
Not being afraid of Money Spiders.
Able to ride my bike without stabilisers.
Oh and never exaggerating!

It's a wonder I haven't received many more!


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yee gads! Why would you put that disgusting stuff on one of my favourite nuts


Are those the ones which look like old curled up toenails ?


----------



## fossyant (26 Jul 2021)

Bit cooler today, phew.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Are those the ones which look like old curled up toenails ?


Well.......they *were* one of my favourite nuts!


----------



## Tribansman (26 Jul 2021)

Train breakfast on Leeds-Stevenage train home after cycling up to my folks on Saturday. Ever so slightly obssessed with almond croissants at the moment, and can eat lots of them after my 8,500 calorie ride up 🥐🥐🥐🍽️


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jul 2021)

To get back to peanuts. They are classed as legumes and grow underground hence the name groundnuts tho' they were also called monkey nuts.
You are all too young to remember the great monkey nut scheme thought up by our government of the time. They were certainly nuts [the govt. that is].
The idea was to have vast plantations in Africa to feed the world or something. The whole thing was a great fiasco and is now verging in the politics thread so I better stop there.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2021)

President Carter grew peanuts 🥜


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> President Carter grew peanuts 🥜


He often spoke as though he still kept finding bits of them in his mouth !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2021)

My computer has just decided I'm in Tel Aviv and then launched a page to help me translate from Hebrew. I think I might have a coffee while I reboot and then find out where I am.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2021)

I'm back!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm back!


You're certain you're not somewhere else?


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm back!


How was Tel-Aviv?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> How was Tel-Aviv?


Hot with a little cloud cover.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're certain you're not somewhere else?


These things are never certain but at least they've got the borough right.


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Yee gads! Why would you put that disgusting stuff on one of *my favourite nuts*




View: https://media.giphy.com/media/vdRml6CD7IuM3YfSyK/giphy.gif


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Jul 2021)

I'm having chicken and mash with wine.  So....


View: https://media.giphy.com/media/f6pOe5e8ShRhS/giphy.gif


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My computer has just decided I'm in Tel Aviv and then launched a page to help me translate from Hebrew. I think I might have a coffee while I reboot and then find out where I am.


המחשב שלי בדיוק החליט שאני בתל אביב ואז השיק דף שיעזור לי לתרגם מעברית. אני חושב שאולי אני שותה קפה בזמן שאני מאתחל ואז לגלות איפה אני.

Hope this helps 

Shalom


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2021)

Looks like another opticians have closed


----------



## pawl (26 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View: https://media.giphy.com/media/vdRml6CD7IuM3YfSyK/giphy.gif





Cani reverse that Why coat those disgusting nuts with my favourite.Marmitel


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Looks like another opticians have closed


And yet another one is opening in the Favel, now. That'll be 3!

Expecting a visit from Dominic Cummins any time soon...


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Cannot be bothered just now looking it up but peanuts are definitely not nuts.



Are they legumes?


----------



## tyred (26 Jul 2021)

I am starting to think that I might have to do something really drastic like tidy my desk.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I am starting to think that I might have to do something really drastic like tidy my desk.


Let's not be hasty here. Give yourself some time to think about where it may lead.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2021)

I'm back to Tel Aviv.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm back to Tel Aviv.


I was last there (in reality) in 1976 & 1977


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> Are they legumes?


Apparently so. Classed as vegetables.


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Cani reverse that Why coat those disgusting nuts *with my favourite.Marmitel*





View: https://media.giphy.com/media/O9BPkYr89lK2A/giphy.gif


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm back to Tel Aviv.



My Facebook took me to Spain 2 days ago. May've been a VPN issue though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> My Facebook took me to Spain 2 days ago. May've been a VPN issue though.


I reckon I've been Pegasussed.


----------



## DCLane (26 Jul 2021)

We had a gentle walk around Staithes on the North Yorkshire coast this morning, followed by lunch out. Note: I usually do all the cooking, so have decided I'm taking a week off.

Oh, and son no. 2's no longer in my race category. He's got his Cat 2 licence, meaning it all gets a bit more serious.


----------



## pawl (26 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> President Carter grew peanuts 🥜




Not surprised Can’t think of what else he achieved


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Not surprised Can’t think of what else he achieved


You should hear the things he says about me.


----------



## postman (26 Jul 2021)

It's been a funny day today,cleaned the shower room and the bathroom,but it was a chore.Feeling listless,tired floppy no drive no energy,and a bit down.It's a funny old world,after last weeks gardening,maybe I'm getting old and recovery is taking longer.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2021)

Warm, overcast and still here chez Casa Reynard.

I spent the morning working on the writing project. Ate some bitsas for lunch, and this afternoon, I have watched the Men's MTB race on catch up, re-potted my bay tree and finished the ink drawing for a new painting.

Noticed that some riders in the MTB race were riding bikes with a single fork / shock at the front. That doesn't half look weird, and I'm not sure I'd want to be boinging around on that...


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I LOVE Paprika crisps! Marmite cashews sound good too
> 
> Lidl have paprika crisps but not all the time. I have to grab a couple of large bags whenever I see them.



Yeah, they are very more-ish, aren't they? 



Kempstonian said:


> btw I've stopped getting new post notifications for this thread. I wonder why? I haven't turned them off.



Was wondering where you had gone...



Kempstonian said:


> This one any good?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123745442758?epid=89602720&hash=item1ccfcd9bc6:g:3BUAAOSwsq5fMydy



Found one a bit cheaper.  (Thanks for looking, though xxx)


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Marmite cashews really? Tell me more Um um



Just like marmite rice cakes and twiglets, they are horrendously more-ish...


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2021)

I've just spent a pleasant hour in the garden, reading my book and drilling a few holes in an earthenware pot, containing a Sweet Chestnut tree I've grown from a pip, as it seems to be getting waterlogged. 

Oh, and drinking coffee (me, not the tree)


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2021)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2021)

The sun came out so I went for an evening riverside ride. Time for a stir fry.


----------



## carpiste (26 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I am starting to think that I might have to do something really drastic like tidy my desk.


Don`t do it!
Always put off until tomorrow what you know you should do today!
It works


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2021)

Off to sea the c tomorrow


----------



## Tribansman (26 Jul 2021)

I'm off to see the (river) d tomorrow e. Hope I don't think what the f


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Off to sea the c tomorrow


6d for the first person to sing ''I see the see, the sea sees me'' in my day.


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Jul 2021)

I see the sea every morning on my walk before work.


----------



## tyred (26 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Don`t do it!
> Always put off until tomorrow what you know you should do today!
> It works


That's what I have done throughout my whole life.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2021)

The girls had Felix AGAIL with chicken.

I had Spaghetti & meatballs, plus half a punnet of strawberries for afters.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2021)

I'll be heading off up the road to finish dismantling that cat chalet tomorrow. Hacksaw time - cat pee has corroded the bolts and I'm not going to wreck myself trying to undo them.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jul 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I'm off to see the (river) d tomorrow e. Hope I don't think what the f


I am also off to the river tomorrow morning. First time fishing for about three years! It will be nice to get back into it (the fishing, NOT the river!)


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jul 2021)

I logged in a few minutes ago to find 28 notifications! I guess they are back...


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Jul 2021)

I got a trophy today as well! 

I didn't know there was one for 'Most annoying poster'


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2021)

Forgot to say, I put my green wheelie bin out earlier, ready for collection in the morning. Didn't bother with the black bag, as there's barely anything in it.


----------



## tyred (26 Jul 2021)

The temperature is more to my pleasing tonight so I might actually be able to sleep.


----------



## tyred (26 Jul 2021)

The last time I can remember such an extremely hot and dry summer was in '95.

Now that the heatwave is out of the way, I can enjoy another 30 odd years of being cold, wet and miserable now


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Forgot to say, I put my green wheelie bin out earlier, ready for collection in the morning. Didn't bother with the black bag, as there's barely anything in it.


Recycling left out last Tuesday, for collection on Wednesday, was picked up this afternoon (Monday).


----------



## carpiste (26 Jul 2021)

I went for a ride yesterday and ended up with a sore backside! I decided it must have been the seat causing the problem as its brand new on the new e-bike.....
Sat around today feeling sorry for myself I realised I had gone out wearing a pair of cheap shorts that I have only ever worn for relatively short rides!
My regular shorts, rockriders, have a thick padding that does the job properly, whereas the ones I used were cheap Decathlon jobbies, have wafer thin padding!
So saved myself £30-50 on a new seat but will have to spend as much on new shorts!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2021)

The adverts are getting a little odd.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2021)

I'm taking my grandson to get his hair cut tomorrow. She is the only person he will allow to trim his hair!! 
Kids, eh!? 😂


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> I went for a ride yesterday and ended up with a sore backside! I decided it must have been the seat causing the problem as its brand new on the new e-bike.....
> Sat around today feeling sorry for myself I realised I had gone out wearing a pair of cheap shorts that I have only ever worn for relatively short rides!
> My regular shorts, rockriders, have a thick padding that does the job properly, whereas the ones I used were cheap Decathlon jobbies, have wafer thin padding!
> So saved myself £30-50 on a new seat but will have to spend as much on new shorts!



Hmm... I'd say it's more likely to be the saddle rather than the shorts. If a saddle matches your bum, it shouldn't be ouchy.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2021)

I have a  and half a lemon muffin and am watching the triathlon.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and half a lemon muffin and am watching the triathlon.


They've not finished yet!!



Reynard said:


> Settling back with a selection of snacky stuff to watch the triathlon.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> They've not finished yet!!


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2021)

Squeaky disc brakes on those triathlon bikes!!!

And I thought the ones on Wiggy #2 were noisy...


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Not surprised Can’t think of what else he achieved


He was a nuclear submariner in the U.S.Navy, one of the first, IIRC. Camp David Accords as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2021)

I had Chicken Tikka Masala for dinner, some frozen steams in the microwave sort of thing. Riced cauliflower instead of real rice, so few carbohydrates and few calories.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Jul 2021)

Rain and thunder forecast today. We shall see.

In other mundanity, I think I need new slippers as my current ones seem to be wearing through. I’m sure I can get another couple of months out of them though if I’m careful  Not that I’m tight or anything…


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2021)

First cuppa drank
Cat has been fed
Car tyre pressures checked


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2021)

Morning .
It's a bit sunny here at the moment . We seem to have had some rain in the night as the cars are wet, the ground s just damp.
I've just finished my . Could do with another .


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2021)

☔


----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Forgot to say, I put my green wheelie bin out earlier, ready for collection in the morning. Didn't bother with the black bag, as there's barely anything in it.



Mine is out as well, full of blackthorn & hawthorn trimmings.

Dull today, makes a pleasant change.


----------



## dave r (27 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Rain and thunder forecast today. We shall see.
> 
> In other mundanity, I think I need new slippers as my current ones seem to be wearing through. I’m sure I can get another couple of months out of them though if I’m careful  Not that I’m tight or anything…



Slippers aint fully run in until they've got at least one hole in them.


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2021)

My pre-breakfast 13 mile ride was completed in lovely, cool refreshing rain


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2021)

Bin day yesterday was only half a day. Due to severe staff shortages, only the black (normal waste) was collected. The green (garden and food waste) wasn't collected again. Fortunately we've got a lot of garden waste on top of the food bags, but given the recent heat it's not going to be nice in two weeks. "Apparently" local facebook page, some of the usual 'village idiots' calling the bin men 'lazy', nope they've all been pinged or got covid collecting our waste.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2021)

I've suddenly gone blurgh! Someone has unplugged me !


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2021)

Of course the downside of rain is that I had to go to the bother of putting on shoes to nip out to the car to get something out of the boot.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jul 2021)

Slight suggestion of rain but it has not come yet. Shopping day so out early to the coop.
Got the last two packs of apples, some leeks only fit for compost and the last two half dozen boxes of tiny eggs sprinkled with gold dust going by the price. Nearly forgot, a savoy cabbage obviously nobody wants and some carrots.The latter two things along with the worst of the leeks can make soup.
They should pay me to shop there. If I could get on a ferry I would be off to Oban where there is a choice of shops and so competition for customers. Ferries blocked by tourists who boast they booked last December.
At least I still grow my own potatoes which look good.
Not a cheerful morning so far. Wonder if I can get booked for a haircut?


----------



## postman (27 Jul 2021)

A little time in the cottage front garden this morning.Ha ha it's all concrete with two barrels one of which has rotted and collapsed,so all of that plus the dead bush is going to the tip.After that we are finished and Miss P and her pals are on their own.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jul 2021)

First booking I can get for a haircut is nearly a fortnight as they are so busy. Why can they not all get their hair done before they come here? 
Declined the booking as too far ahead. I hope to go to Oban area for a few days soon and get my usual barber even if it means a 90 mile trip each way by a roundabout route.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2021)

Morning! I'm having a slow start. I'm still on the tea. M$ has sent me to Tel Aviv again after a brief message saying they're having trouble with my feed. 32C in Holon, which I gather is somewhere near or in Tel Aviv.


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2021)

The council have taken the water tank away to be refilled.


----------



## carpiste (27 Jul 2021)

Been watching the rugby 7`s. GB struggled but got through to semis. No rain yet but it`s on the way I think!
Was going to go for a ride but last minute got a call to pick up the Grandson from college at 1pm so will wait until later and cross the fingers it is dry


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2021)

I went back to bed for a bit of a nap . Georgie our cat decided to have fuss and finally settled down . I was just about to nod off when he decided to stretch out ! 
Not sure why I'm so tired, I know I've not had a good night's sleep but I had a nap yesterday afternoon . Blood pressure and pulse a bit low.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Been watching the rugby 7`s. GB struggled but got through to semis. No rain yet but it`s on the way I think!
> Was going to go for a ride but last minute got a call to pick up the Grandson from college at 1pm so will wait until later and cross the fingers it is dry


I had half an eye on it. Weren't GB down 24 points to 0 early on?* Very topsy-turvy game. The commentator seemed to think that GB got the benefit of bad refereeing decisions but he was immediately taken off line in one of those ''back to the studio'' moments. (My understanding of rugby laws is so sketchy that I'm not able to make my own decision about it.)

*No, only 21. Edited.


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Jul 2021)

Looks like another storm's moving in. Some quite spectacular flashes just now.


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Jul 2021)

Well, that exploded in size quickly enough.

I’m where the red pin is.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jul 2021)

Some things seem to be going ok today. Very mild with a hint of rain and no wind. Fine midge weather, that should sort the touroid out. We need a touch of rain anyway to water the garden and save me some work doing it by hand.
The pic is one shaw of potatoes just dug.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2021)

I watched some of the seven a side Rugby this morning. Not sure why they include wrestling and barging into people, but they all had hugs for each other at the end. I won't mention the teams in case someone hasn't watched it yet. 

In other news, I now have a new outside tap. One with a wider spout so that the outside hose stays in place, and I do not get an unexpected shower.


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2021)

As far as I can tell, my cousin spends her whole day looking for all sorts of ludicrous anti-vax shoot and posting it on Facebook while complaining about all the sheep who fall for all the government propaganda as Covid doesn't exist and is just an excuse to control the people


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2021)

Overcast, cool and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I did a load of laundry and have spent the rest of the morning writing. Did sleep well, but I still feel so bloody sleepy. Got through last week on adrenaline after my second jab, seems I'm now paying for that.

Have just put the oven on to preheat. Sausage rolls for lunch!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2021)

Fresh fish and chips on Hunstanton lawn overlooking the sea


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2021)

Oops I spilt some curry sauce


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Oops I spilt some curry sauce


The turmeric will be the first to escape from the sauce and attach itself to whatever surface it lands on.


----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> Mine is out as well, full of blackthorn & hawthorn trimmings.
> 
> Dull today, makes a pleasant change.



Now is raining, half way through dogproofing the fence. So I washed the car, sort of.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Jul 2021)

My daughter is practising her violin with me as her audience 🎶🎵🎻


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2021)

It's thundering ⚡


----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Fresh fish and chips on Hunstanton lawn overlooking the sea



Yep, done that.



biggs682 said:


> Oops I spilt some curry sauce



I thought you said F&C.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2021)

Lunch negotiated. I had two sausage rolls, a nectarine, a persimmon and two 

I now need to go and find the tools I need to dismantle that cat chalet. Had hoped on making a start on the painting now that I've finished the ink drawing, but it's gone godawfully dark, and a daylight lamp isn't quite enough...


----------



## carpiste (27 Jul 2021)

Raining here in S Manchester. Quite a rarity these days! Before picking up the Grandson I was going to watch some of the GB ladies footy but... they were only showing gymnastics and horse dancing!!
Mrc C wasn`t at all happy but luckily, by the magic of the internet, time travel and a friend in Canada () I managed to find the game on tv.


----------



## postman (27 Jul 2021)

superhero I saved the life of a butterfly this afternoon,it was trapped inside the greenhouse,so I went in and cupped it in my hands it went still and I carried it out and set it free.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2021)

I did watch the dancing horses. Followed the footy via text commentary.

It is belting with rain here.


----------



## postman (27 Jul 2021)

oh it's coming over all grey and dark,we might be getting some rain hooray.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2021)

The rain earlier today was pretty heavy. But it's dry now and I just popped off to the supermarket with only puddles to navigate.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> I thought you said F&C.


I did but had to have a portion of curry sauce


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Jul 2021)

I've finished work and have opened a bottle of Trooper ale listening to the radio.


----------



## DCLane (27 Jul 2021)

The forecast rain didn't turn up yet, so we went on a hilly ride.

Runswick Bay to Castleton, then Hetton le Hole and lunch in Pickering - where very few cafe's had outside tables - and back via Sleights and Sandsend. LOTS of hills in the 60 miles / 5000ft of climbing and am now tired, but I _did _go for a swim in the sea plus the obligatory ice cream.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2021)

Had to admit defeat with the cat chalet.

I've partially dismantled it, but have been stumped by a series of nuts and bolts that were seized thanks to cat pee. The hacksaw just wouldn't "bite" so I suspect some kind of hardened steel. Using heat is out, because the panels are coated in plastic, and I don't fancy using an angle grinder in such a confined space.

Hey ho. At least I tried.

I did get lots of kitty cuddles and doggy hugs though.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2021)

If any of you would like to move into this street, there are two houses on the market. One is two houses up the street and the other one is nearly opposite me. 

Strangely, neither house is being marketed with an estate agent. They are both being sold, without the need for an estate agent's services.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jul 2021)

Wow! That’s certainly the rain on now along with thunder and lightning.


----------



## DCLane (27 Jul 2021)

@Speicher you don't state _which street ... _not that anyone deserves the punishment of being my neighbour


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> @Speicher you don't state _which street ... _not that anyone deserves the punishment of being my neighbour



I will give you a clue - Mr Benn lives at No 52.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2021)

Karachi-style lamb and chickpea curry, basmati rice, spiced butternut squash and mint & garlic raita. 

Might have been a bit


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> I will give you a clue - Mr Benn lives at No 52.


I live at number 2 x Mr. Benn then.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jul 2021)

For the past couple of mornings I've been given the task of mentoring a new recruit to the team to show her the ropes. This means having to use the official way of doing things, rather than the one that actually gets things done.

I think I'll have a hot chocolate and an early night having just demolished a large bowl of fresh grapefruit.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2021)

A  would be mighty fine right now.

Time to put the kettle on.


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2021)

I'd been out for a about 35 miles on the bike. 

Now after fitting a screen protector to my smart phone as there were a few scratches appearing on the screen.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2021)

Got up to 30C today, and sunny. May cool off at the week-end, it may be a bit hotter tomorrow with heat advisory, so I do not think I will be out on the bicycle. A/C technician coming to check our A/C unit, a yearly precaution, tomorrow, and maybe lunch with Mrs GA. Next week, I have a vacation.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

Time for bed, this little one said.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jul 2021)

Good morning. Moderately late start today so I can take my time getting up...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2021)

Morning y'all 
@Speicher so you are not moving ? 
Time for some miles for me only looking at 20 ish


----------



## carpiste (28 Jul 2021)

Rained overnight and looks like more to come! Have to try to organise my MOT shortly. Tried yesterday but for some reason Paypal/ garage website didn`t complete the booking! I`ll probably prepare my Tofu and marinade that will be for lunch. Food shopping later today but will probably make a detour with Mrs C to a sports shop  I need shorts and another cycling top


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2021)

Morning. Tea's brewing, cycling's on (though it's time trials so hard to get too excited) and the washing up bowl is full.


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I did but had to have a portion of curry sauce



Had.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2021)

Morning.
We had a gravy downpour of rain last night . I left unpredictable text in as it may make sense to some people . 
Georgie has wandered in licking his face. I assume by that that he has had his breakfast .


----------



## DCLane (28 Jul 2021)

There will be a car bill waiting for us when we get back from holidays: SWMBO reliable Honda Jazz has had a part break after 10 years with nothing going wrong. A new air-con motor is needed.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jul 2021)

Rain at last. And there was me looking forward to weeding my front garden today. Shame.
No wind so midge heaven again. 
Need to try again to get a haircut appointment. If it is beyond early morning there is nae parking within about half a mile of the hairdressers and I cannot even get on the double yellows because delivery vans use them.
I can legally use the yellow line areas with a blue badge so long as it is safe enough.
No designated parking at that end of the street but even if there were any those who cannot read signs just park there anyway and being bigger they are handy for motorhomes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2021)

It's going to rain soon though the BBC forecast says it's going to rain from midday. I'm not going out to risk it just yet.


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2021)

Very, very foggy out on this morning's ride. Low lying mist in the vallet. Quite picturesque


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2021)

Apparently, according to the rugby 7s commentator, some Kiwi just curated a try. Is this something to do with egg-chasing?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jul 2021)

I've cut my hair.

That's as thrilling as it gets, I'm afraid.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've cut my hair.
> 
> That's as thrilling as it gets, I'm afraid.


Trimming your moustache could beat that....by a close shave.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Trimming your moustache could beat that....by a close shave.


Alas, only my avatar has a moustache. I am moustache-less.


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Trimming your moustache could beat that....by a close shave.



I need to shave, or at least trim, the holiday beard I've grown but Mr Cookiemonster won't allow it.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Alas, only my avatar has a moustache. I am moustache-less.


You mean you aren't Poirot!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> You mean you aren't Poirot!


I am Poirot in the final book Curtain (but with considerably more years left…) 

Edited: as I put a capital in the wrong place and missed a word out...


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jul 2021)

It rained overnight and there was another light shower on the ride to work this morning. Opened up the office to find a lorry driver stood outside wanting his paperwork processing so not even a chance of a cuppa before beginning work. Non stop since.

It's going to be one of those days!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2021)

I had to replace an energy saving light bulb on our landing last night .  It was one of those that is supposed to last for years and years. It didn't ! Now who keeps their receipts that long ? 
I can definitely say that it didn't save me any energy as I had to find a replacement and then go and fit it ! .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2021)

It is tipping down with rain here!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2021)

Well that's the washing hung over the clothes horse as it keeps trying to rain outside.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> How posh is that, on The Vineyard, no less. Have a fantastic time.


hehe I know, right? thank you. got in 1 ride. busy time of year for those busy narrow res. but once I was out of the congested areas it was splendid


----------



## rockyroller (28 Jul 2021)

someone crashed their car into my orthodontist's office


----------



## rockyroller (28 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It's going to be one of those days!


I can tell if I have a decent work day by how much non work I do, aka cyclechat


----------



## rockyroller (28 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> There will be a car bill waiting for us when we get back from holidays


loan payment? I was recently convinced of the features & benefits of automatic payments. if not, I can relate, Son's 1994 Camry is due for it's annual inspection this Friday. always a fingers-crossed situation


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Alas, only my avatar has a moustache. I am moustache-less.



You'll be saying you don't really have a monocle next...


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You'll be saying you don't really have a monocle next...


Or solve fiendish crimes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Or solve fiendish crimes.



The disillusionment on CC is crushing sometimes.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The disillusionment on CC is crushing sometimes.


If he tells us he isn't even Belgian then that is my day ruined. 😁


----------



## DCLane (28 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> loan payment? I was recently convinced of the features & benefits of automatic payments. if not, I can relate, Son's 1994 Camry is due for it's annual inspection this Friday. always a fingers-crossed situation



It's a £600 bill for the new air-con motor. Given the car is 11 years old that's OK.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's a £600 bill for the new air-con motor. Given the car is 11 years old that's OK.


Good grief! None of my actual cars have ever cost that much, let alone one part. I am a tight git though.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> There will be a car bill waiting for us when we get back from holidays: SWMBO reliable Honda Jazz has had a part break after 10 years with nothing going wrong. A new air-con motor is needed.



Oof. Not cheap, but that's how it is. My only costly parts on my 19 year old car was a holed air con radiator (road debris), and a fractured aluminium air con pipe, both about £400.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Good grief! None of my actual cars have ever cost that much, let alone one part. I am a tight git though.



Air con bits are silly money, but given how long they last, not bad.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2021)

Lunch ride is off. Just started raining and there is a big thunder storm rolling in. Panniers located for a 'commute' next week and currently in the 'washer', been collecting dust for 5 years (not commuted). As I'm not riding this lunch, I think the MTB can get the rack fitted too.


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Jul 2021)

I’m reading about early Scottish Kings. William 1st, 1165-1214, is an interesting fella.


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> someone crashed their car into my orthodontist's office



A big dent is to be expected.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jul 2021)

Negative LFT Covid 19 test ahead of a niece‘s wedding tomorrow. Just the result we needed.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You'll be saying you don't really have a monocle next...


I wear a double monocle 


Oldhippy said:


> Or solve fiendish crimes.


I solved a crime the other night. It turned out it was Colonel Mustard in the dining room with the candlestick. I amaze myself sometimes.


Oldhippy said:


> If he tells us he isn't even Belgian then that is my day ruined. 😁


I'm a fan of Wout van Aert and Eddie Merckx, does that count?


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

Cool, mostly overcast and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning, I have refilled the fruit bowls, hand washed a new t-shirt, done some writing and watched the dancing horses.

Slept well, but still feel tired.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> If he tells us he isn't even Belgian then that is my day ruined. 😁



He isn't, but I am.

Well, I'm half Belgian, if you really want to be pedantic about it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jul 2021)

In the last minute, someone has switched off the sun (or forgot to pay the bill). It has very suddenly gone pitch black outside and is now raining. I've had to switch the lamps on to see, it's that dark.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> He isn't, but I am.
> 
> Well, I'm half Belgian, if you really want to be pedantic about it.


I rather liked Belgium when we cycle toured there many years ago. We had a very near miss when trying to take loaded bikes down the escalator to the tunnel under the river at Antwerp. My wife could not hold hers on the sudden drop and only a quick thinking Belgian holding her carrier averted carnage.


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> someone crashed their car into my orthodontist's office


Were they looking for Specsavers but got lost?


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I rather liked Belgium when we cycle toured there many years ago. We had a very near miss when trying to take loaded bikes down the escalator to the tunnel under the river at Antwerp. My wife could not hold hers on the sudden drop and only a quick thinking Belgian holding her carrier averted carnage.



I'll still say that the best chips I've ever eaten come from a snack / burger van parked outside Oostende station.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jul 2021)

Had an early trip down to the pharmacy for meds. but some were missing. Phone surgery and they had not bothered printing one and sending it down and another had to be referred to a GP. Every locum has a different opinion and they change regularly. I hate the phone reorder system as I have no written proof of requests and they sometimes make mistakes.
Got that kind of sorted so had a quick look at local FB page. The fridge in the Glass Barn has been restocked and the stuff vanishes fast so out for some shopping.
Mistake as it was near lunch time. When I turned up the entrance track there was a convoy behind me and the cafe bit was rammed. I managed to get parked by good luck and blocking any others trying to park as the car park area was also rammed.
At the fridge some ejjit was taking down small packs of cheese and scrutinising the labels before returning them and getting another down. I had to just reach past him and fill my bag with bacon, sausages, burgers and ham. Paid and out and he was still there looking for what? Who knows.
Naturally being an eating establishment there were no face coverings and there was a queue for a table so I got out as fast as possible.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'll still say that the best chips I've ever eaten come from a snack / burger van parked outside Oostende station.


Yes indeed chips were memorable. Also the cop directing traffic in Liege who found out we were Scottish so held up 5 lanes of traffic converging to allow us across on our bikes.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

Anyways, speaking of eating...

Time for lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Yes indeed chips were memorable. Also the cop directing traffic in Liege who found out we were Scottish so held up 5 lanes of traffic converging to allow us across on our bikes.



It's the Bintje potatoes aka dune patatten. They make the best chips ever.

Sadly, they don't grow very well in the UK as they need a sandy soil.


----------



## DCLane (28 Jul 2021)

We had a morning in Whitby today; did the climb up to Whitby Abbey and harbour walk

It was then getting uncomfortably busy so lunch was in the Seaman's Mission (hint - usually quiet and good value) rather than a busy cafe, then home before the rain.

On the down-side my debit card's gone missing whilst at the bank, and not handed in, so that's had to be cancelled. Did it quickly enough and the deft culprit's on their CCTV so I'll let the bank and police handle it. They 'bumped' into me as I took cash out and the card, then were gone. Cancelled before they could benefit though 

Oh, and it's started raining .


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> loan payment? I was recently convinced of the features & benefits of automatic payments. if not, I can relate, Son's 1994 Camry is due for it's annual inspection this Friday. always a fingers-crossed situation


In Illinois, we have no auto inspections. Busses and trucks every six months, though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's a £600 bill for the new air-con motor. Given the car is 11 years old that's OK.


About like power steering, then. I believe that was about the same.


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2021)

Thunder and lightning, very very frightening - I am in a shed you know !


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

Lunch negotiated. The last sausage roll, a slice of cheese on toast, a nectarine, a large slice of melon and two 

Wall's sausage rolls are actually not that nice. Thank goodness I bought them on yellow sticker. Tesco's own brand are MUCH nicer.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Thunder and lightning, very very frightening - I am in a shed you know !



And are you doing the Fandango?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jul 2021)

The sun has been switched back on. Someone must have put a pound in the meter.


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Thunder and lightning, very very frightening - I am in a shed you know !


You need to fit a lightening conductor.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2021)

Two drowned rat's after walking around the block


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

The heavens have just opened here. We've got the full works going on outside.

I have two very soggy moggies.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Jul 2021)

Damn, the sun has used up the pound that someone put in the meter. I've had to put the lamps back on to see.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Damn, the sun has used up the pound that someone put in the meter. I've had to put the lamps back on to see.


I wish someone would disable the power shower though.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Damn, the sun has used up the pound that someone put in the meter. I've had to put the lamps back on to see.



I've had to put the painting away for the day. Am working on a portrait, so need good light to do the skin tones.

Someone's turned the overhead irrigation system on again.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've had to put the painting away for the day. Am working on a portrait, so need good light to do the skin tones.
> 
> Someone's turned the overhead irrigation system on again.



Its gone dark here and we have thunder and lightning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2021)

M$ have redirected me to Tel Aviv. Not a cloud in the sky. 31C


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 Jul 2021)

Hi mum!!


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

I have a  and some dry roasted peanuts


----------



## gbb (28 Jul 2021)

Lots of rolling thunder here


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

It's like sitting in a car wash here.

Might have to put a call in to Mr Noah.


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2021)

I feel too tired for a ride this evening. 

I think that it is time I tidied up the shed


----------



## carpiste (28 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I feel too tired for a ride this evening.
> 
> I think that it is time I tidied up the shed


Tidy up a shed?
Tidy up a shed?
I thought the whole point of a shed was to just throw everything in and make the wife think you`ve been really busy tidying the garden, house, garage


----------



## pawl (28 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Were they looking for Specsavers but got lost?





Not D Cummings again


----------



## Cathryn (28 Jul 2021)

I saw James May at my favourite local cafe today. Just gutted my son wasn't with me as he's a massive top gear fan.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's like sitting in a car wash here.
> 
> Might have to put a call in to Mr Noah.



Can you check and see if my name is on his list while you're talking to him.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jul 2021)

We had Hail with the thunder and lightning


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Tidy up a shed?
> Tidy up a shed?
> I thought the whole point of a shed was to just throw everything in and make the wife think you`ve been really busy tidying the garden, house, garage



I think when things fall out when you open the door and you need to use your shoulder to close the door, then it is time to accept the unthinkable - the shed needs tidied


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2021)

A strange mix of weather today
Black bin out ready for collection


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I had to replace an energy saving light bulb on our landing last night .  It was one of those that is supposed to last for years and years. It didn't ! *Now who keeps their receipts that long ? *
> I can definitely say that it didn't save me any energy as I had to find a replacement and then go and fit it ! .


I've the receipts, in the boxes, for four such bulbs(7 years into a 10 year lifetime.) just in case.


----------



## carpiste (28 Jul 2021)

Had oven roasted Tofu with a chipotle spice and a salad for dinner. Finished with a relatively healthy Greek Yoghurt mixed with Morrisons fig, date & grain yoghurt! Greek yoghurt is just too boring and not very tasty on its own!
Mrs C is going to make a last cuppa then early night for me. Hoping for a bright, dry start in the morning so I can keep the bike dry on a ride


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jul 2021)

Chuffin eck! Rainbow salad, whats wrong with a bit of lettuce and tomato? Been at it a while and its 9pm. I could chew the hind leg off a donkey. Bulger wheat is in the oven


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've the receipts, in the boxes, for four such bulbs(7 years into a 10 year lifetime.) just in case.


Why am I not surprised at that?


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Jul 2021)

I went fishing yesterday. Tried a new part of the river. Walked miles, caught nothing and had a great time. I thought my mate was going to die of sunstroke walking back to the car!


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Why am I not surprised at that?


They've stopped selling them with a 10 year guaranteed lifetime since.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

Meatballs in tomato sauce, triple cooked chips and a salad of random veggies in the fridge that needed using.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

dave r said:


> Can you check and see if my name is on his list while you're talking to him.



Might be a while, there's a bit of a backlog...

The pumps at Oxlode had better be in fine fettle.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jul 2021)

Check this out ... the avocado was too hard for the farkin RAINBOW SALAD so a bloke is bringing one round on Deliveroo. Only in 2021 could this scale of ridiculousness be achieved.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jul 2021)

It WAS one of those days. I think somebody must have declared today official Numpty day but forgot to tell me. 

And there was a downpour on the bike ride home. There's no way my shoes will have dried out by tomorrow morning, so the other pair will have to be used.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jul 2021)

Just to make a shite Wednesday even more complete, I should have been at my first post lockdown gig this evening (Squid at Norwich Arts Centre) but it was cancelled a couple of weeks ago. And I can't have a beer or four to commiserate as I'm on the early shift this week.

On the bright side, Thursday can't be any worse, Friday is payday and Lidl have their coffee on offer, Saturday I am off to Brands Hatch and Sunday will be Mallory Park.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Just to make a shite Wednesday even more complete, I should have been at my first post lockdown gig this evening (Squid at Norwich Arts Centre) but it was cancelled a couple of weeks ago. And I can't have a beer or four to commiserate as I'm on the early shift this week.
> 
> On the bright side, Thursday can't be any worse, Friday is payday and Lidl have their coffee on offer, Saturday I am off to Brands Hatch and Sunday will be Mallory Park.



Awh xxx 

I'll be parked in front of the telly on Sunday watching the BTCC meet from Oulton. The Porsche Cup is shaping up to be a cracker this year.


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2021)

I think that's enough tidying for one day. I found some things that I forgot I had but still can't find the 10mm spanner that I mislaid a few days ago. I'm convinced the fairies took it

Now time to relax and decide between Hop House 13 or Smithwicks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2021)

31C and strangely cloudy here. Very humid as well. Going to cool off after tomorrow. My morning was taken up with podiatrist visit and furnace inspection. Too hot to ride, the National Weather Service have, owing to the heat and humidity, put out a heat advisory. Good weather for the tomatoes, I am sure. The national Weather Service have added a new designation of "destructive" thunderstorms. These may be warned by cell phone alerts, like severe thunderstorms. Above severe is considerable damage, topped off by destructive severe thunderstorms, like derechos. Above that, there's this:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQWSh7Db-_E&t=160s

Note the realism, right down to the rear-flank down draft and storm motion, as well as the behavior of the inflow jets, winds at the ground feeding into the funnel. Nothing much realistic after she reaches the house. DAMHIKT.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Just to make a shite Wednesday even more complete, I should have been at my first post lockdown gig this evening (Squid at Norwich Arts Centre) but it was cancelled a couple of weeks ago. And I can't have a beer or four to commiserate as I'm on the early shift this week.
> 
> On the bright side, Thursday can't be any worse, Friday is payday and Lidl have their coffee on offer, Saturday I am off to Brands Hatch and Sunday will be Mallory Park.


Lidl also have a beer offering on from tomorrow. Just so you don't miss the beer or four.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lidl also have a beer offering on from tomorrow. Just so you don't miss the beer or four.


I have a box of 12 bottles of something I treated myself to from Adnams sitting in the kitchen ready for when I get home on Sunday night.

Edited to add that I won't be drinking all of them in one go obviously!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've the receipts, in the boxes, for four such bulbs(7 years into a 10 year lifetime.) just in case.


The trouble is is that the shop you bought them from might not exist .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2021)

My wife is making a Victorian dress and is having a problem with her Darcy. It looks like a boot tacked on the back


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lidl also have a beer offering on from tomorrow. Just so you don't miss the beer or four.





Jenkins said:


> I have a box of 12 bottles of something I treated myself to from Adnams sitting in the kitchen ready for when I get home on Sunday night.




Oh dear... I hope Sunday night doesn't end up like this in here...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZvgmpiQCcI


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh dear... I hope Sunday night doesn't end up like this in here...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZvgmpiQCcI



See my edited post when I realised what it looked like I intended


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The trouble is is that the shop you bought them from might not exist .


They've changed their name, Wilkinson's to Wilko's in 2014(Seven years ago!), but they're still there.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2021)

I've just made myself a 

Will have the last half a lemon muffin to go with it.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2021)

*Have you ever wondered*
If a 999 operator has a heart attack, whom does he/she call?

Why does your nose run and your feet smell?

If someone with multiple personalities threatens to kill himself, is this a hostage situation?


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2021)

Time to visit the Land of Nod. 

Just waiting for the train to take on coal and water and for the fireman to come back from the pub.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jul 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> In Illinois, we have no auto inspections


wow jealous


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Were they looking for Specsavers but got lost?


hehe. had my appointment today & got a little more info. it was a Mom leaving after her child's appointment. got in the Tesla & hit the wrong button or pedal or whatever they use. it was parked only a dozen feet away, but accelerated so quickly that it broke thru the wall, entered to office & pushed 2 chairs, w/ ppl in them, back a cpl yards. no injuries, miraculously, but the driver was taken to the hospital as a precaution. I haven't seen the office yet, but should be driving by early Sunday morning


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Time to visit the Land of Nod


sweet dreams. jealous. dinner soon, then I'll be retiring for the evening


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's a £600 bill for the new air-con motor. Given the car is 11 years old that's OK.


yup, no car payments, low insurance, def. worth repairing. Son's 1994 Camry is going strong


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Jul 2021)

No bo bos for me just yet, got Sexy Beast on tv, what a mint film


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2021)

I've been watching blokes smacking each other with sabres


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2021)

Good morning. Tea and toast are made but I forgot the butter, necessitating another trip to the kitchen.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Jul 2021)

Apparently, it isn't going to rain today so the washing machine has been loaded and started. As soon as the cycle finishes, the load will be out on the line to dry and the next load in the machine.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2021)

Time to make a cuppa
Fancy a ride but due to have a bike collected between 8 - 8.30 and can't not be here. 
Let's put the washing machine on


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Apparently, it isn't going to rain today so the washing machine has been loaded and started. As soon as the cycle finishes, the load will be out on the line to dry and the next load in the machine.



You've done it now: It'll rain all day, and it'll _all be your fault_...

(ETA: And @biggs682's)


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2021)

At work. Bike hidden under the stairs.

First I need to find out how to open the till in the morning, then prepare tomorrows seminar, and afterwards I'll probably be cutting wood to make stuff with clients. 

This job certainly brings variety.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jul 2021)

The nights are fair drawing in. Much darker when I go to bed and when I get up. 
Dreich sort of day so far and not set to improve. Friday forecast looks better tho' so something to look forward to.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2021)

It's a sunny morning here and it might just stay dry enough for a couple of circuits of the park with the grandkids later on. Good tea this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2021)

I have room in the garage 😁


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2021)

My work computer is doing updates and reboot #54,764.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I have room in the garage 😁


New bike time?


----------



## mybike (29 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lunch negotiated. The last sausage roll, a slice of cheese on toast, a nectarine, a large slice of melon and two
> 
> Wall's sausage rolls are actually not that nice. Thank goodness I bought them on yellow sticker. Tesco's own brand are MUCH nicer.



I bought some Walls sausages a while back on yellow sticker, quite disappointingly tasteless.


----------



## mybike (29 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> My work computer is doing updates and reboot #54,764.



Currently reloading backups after the rebuild. takes days!


----------



## mybike (29 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've the receipts, in the boxes, for four such bulbs(7 years into a 10 year lifetime.) just in case.



LEDs are certainly not living up to expectations. There are some very nasty designs out there.


----------



## carpiste (29 Jul 2021)

It`s so mundane this morning I can`t even think of anything to write!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> LEDs are certainly not living up to expectations. There are some very nasty designs out there.


Although they are bright they don't seem to give out much light if you see what I mean !


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've been watching blokes smacking each other with sabres


watching that now. I can't understand the Japanese judge, speaking French, wearing a mask & a face shield


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I have room in the garage 😁


better than the dog house


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> It`s so mundane this morning I can`t even think of anything to write!


don't mess w/ perfection


----------



## Speicher (29 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> At work. Bike hidden under the stairs.
> 
> First I need to find out how to open the till in the morning, then prepare tomorrows seminar, and afterwards I'll probably be cutting wood to make stuff with clients.
> 
> This job certainly brings variety.



You will need the four digit code for the safe, inside the safe is the key (Schlussel) .. where's my umlaut.... for the cash box. The key to the till is in there. Remember to reverse the process.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> You will need the four digit code for the safe, inside the safe is the key (Schlussel) .. where's my umlaut.... for the cash box. The key to the till is in there. Remember to reverse the process.



Astonishingly the safe key is hidden in the office version of the Sock Drawer...


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> You will need the four digit code for the safe, inside the safe is the key (Schlussel) .. where's my umlaut.... for the cash box. The key to the till is in there. Remember to reverse the process.


'Motorhead' looks way better with an umlaut, but i can't find one either


----------



## carpiste (29 Jul 2021)

GB vs Netherlands womens hockey:
One of our players is Fiona Crackles!
What a great name 
On the flip side we are getting beat 1-0 but second half to follow soon so not all bad.


----------



## postman (29 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> someone crashed their car into my orthodontist's office


Insurance man will around at 2-30.


----------



## postman (29 Jul 2021)

What a day,firstly had to change three fire alarm batteries,as one went off at 07-10 this morning.Then we get a text message can you wait in between 11-00 and 12-00,my mortar board graduation hat is comings dpd.Sure no problem,so a quick visit to donate some stuff to local charity shop.Then we wait,11-30 knock on the door,a dpd van outside 21,would you mind taking a parcel in for your neighbour,yes no hassle,I look after his garden anyway.But while your here have you also got parcel for our daughter,it's about due now,oh as he looks at the parcel,this is yours,he has been to the wrong house.Are some of these drivers address blind,they have so many it does not register.


----------



## postman (29 Jul 2021)

I feel like smashing this pad against something very hard,this frigging keyboard puts any word it likes down even when you type slowly and make sure you press the correct letter.Cheap Amazon fire tablet.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2021)

Rather sore knee today, the volterol is helping. 

Feeling hungry, so home made pizza for lunch. I'm so posh, I'm eating mine with a knife and fork.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2021)

Oh, and no pineapple - we've run out !


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jul 2021)

postman said:


> I feel like smashing this pad against something very hard,this frigging keyboard puts any word it likes down even when you type slowly and make sure you press the correct letter.Cheap Amazon fire tablet.


I can assure you even the illustrious ipad is no better!  They are handy things, but can’t beat a proper keyboard.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2021)

Georgie thought he would help me get the washing in . While I was trying to grab the clothes he was laying down by my feet attacking them !


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> New bike time?


Well sold two in last couple of days.

If I do then it will only be new to me 

Getting splashed by a fountain


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2021)

Cool, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Went out to the local vegetable chap's stall, but only bought new potatoes. Otherwise I've had a quiet morning writing and watching the coverage from Tokyo.

I have just hard boiled a couple of eggs for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2021)

mybike said:


> I bought some Walls sausages a while back on yellow sticker, quite disappointingly tasteless.



Funny how the Big Brand can be so poor sometimes, isn't it?


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> watching that now. I can't understand the Japanese judge, speaking French, wearing a mask & a face shield



Ah, you mean the "En garde, du pret, allez!"

Which is "On guard, ready, fence!"

Unfortunately, on the international stage, most of the stuff is done in French - just one of the quirks of the sport. And a lot of terminology is French anyway.

Wish there was a club near here. I kind of miss it.


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2021)

I can't find the lid for my biro.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2021)

Üü

Spare Umlauts.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2021)

Just watching the BMX. Now that is bonkers - of a very boingy sort. 

Have planted two nectarine stones on the parental unit's orders.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Jul 2021)

On discovering I had not paid a Merseyflow toll from May, I went on line to pay the penalty .... £62 each way, gulp 
Phoned a nice chap up who said no worries, just pay £4 and its sorted. Glad I made the call.
Nice bridge too


----------



## carpiste (29 Jul 2021)

Just back from a 20 mile ride. Wore a shower proof top as it looked ominously grey out. !5 mile in and of course it started spitting and I couldn`t see through the glasses! Luckily it stopped raining and as a result of the gusty wind I was dry in no time. The only issue I had was 20 miles felt like 30 because of the wind. For some reason it seemed to change direction throughout the ride and kept blowing in my face trying to flip me!
Good thing is Mrs C had the kettle on as soon as I got home so all`s well again


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2021)

I am watching basketball while I wait for some watercolour paint to dry.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> Good thing is Mrs C had the kettle on as soon as I got home so all`s well again



Speaking of, I could do with a 

Time to put the kettle on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2021)

My stomach is trying to convince me that I'm hungry but 2x1mile circuits of the park is not enough to burn off the large breakfast I had. I'm going to try a coffee instead.


----------



## postman (29 Jul 2021)

I might be sometime,I am going to take this tablet outside and give it a good beating John Cleese style.I am going to remove its memory and reset it.Something is not right with it.I will be back.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, you mean the "En garde, du pret, allez!"
> Which is "On guard, ready, fence!"
> Unfortunately, on the international stage, most of the stuff is done in French - just one of the quirks of the sport. And a lot of terminology is French anyway
> Wish there was a club near here. I kind of miss it.


not that, I think this morning a judge stepped in to make a call on something. I also heard that French is the official language of fencing. I only took fencing lessons in HS due to a part in a play. I had 1 exciting scene, where during one performance, my opponent's foil flew off the stage. I was supposed to knock his out of his hand, throw him mine, then pick up his. instead his flew off the stage. I threw him mine & leaped off the stage to get his. had to run up the side stairs to continue the duel. it was so exciting the crowd cheered. we should have kept that in for future performances


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> not that, I think this morning a judge stepped in to make a call on something. I also heard that French is the official language of fencing. I only took fencing lessons in HS due to a part in a play. I had 1 exciting scene, where during one performance, my opponent's foil flew off the stage. I was supposed to knock his out of his hand, throw him mine, then pick up his. instead his flew off the stage. I threw him mine & leaped off the stage to get his. had to run up the side stairs to continue the duel. it was so exciting the crowd cheered. we should have kept that in for future performances



I'd been shortlisted for the GB Cadet (U17) Epee squad when my parents decided that my school work was far more important. There was other stuff going on as well at the time, so hey ho... I did, a decade later, get the chance to take part in an international A-grade Sabre competition, which I took with both hands. I finished last, but at least I finally had a GBR after my name on the entry list.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'd been shortlisted for the GB Cadet (U17) Epee squad when my parents decided that my school work was far more important. There was other stuff going on as well at the time, so hey ho... I did, a decade later, get the chance to take part in an international A-grade Sabre competition, which I took with both hands. I finished last, but at least I finally had a GBR after my name on the entry list.


oh that's fantastic! quite an achievement! that takes a lot of discipline!


----------



## carpiste (29 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> a decade later, get the chance to take part in an international A-grade Sabre competition, which I took with both hands. I finished last, but at least I finally had a GBR after my name on the entry list.


I always thought you held onto a Sabre with one hand!


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh that's fantastic! quite an achievement! that takes a lot of discipline!



I think it was more that I rather enjoyed taking out life's frustrations by whacking other people entirely legitimately with three feet of cold steel.  I had the privilege of training with olympians at the club we all belonged to.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> I always thought you held onto a Sabre with one hand!



My left hand, in my case


----------



## postman (29 Jul 2021)

I am back.I have erased the memory,this tablet now knows who the boss is,I have full control with just one finger,oh the power,and it started off with a new dictionary update.Look no mistakes.


----------



## pawl (29 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, you mean the "En garde, du pret, allez!"
> 
> Which is "On guard, ready, fence!"
> 
> ...





Are fencers always speak A up Fred bash that something something nail in that (not in front off the vicar ) plank of wood ⛏⛏⛏⛏


----------



## pawl (29 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> My left hand, in my case


When are the guys with the Samurai swords knocking fourty shades of grey out of each other on


----------



## carpiste (29 Jul 2021)

My favourite is Kendo. It always looks more violent, more real, and looks like it could hurt without causing death!


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> My favourite is Kendo. It always looks more violent, more real, and looks like it could hurt without causing death!



Believe me, when you've had someone land a hit to the crook of your elbow whilst fleche-ing, you wouldn't be saying that. It fecking bloody hurt. 

I've still got the scar, twenty years later...


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2021)

Anyways, time to put the paints away.

Need to feed the cats, and then I'll want to be feeding me.


----------



## pawl (29 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> My favourite is Kendo. It always looks more violent, more real, and looks like it could hurt without causing death!


 

Wahoo Mine to Grasshopper


----------



## mybike (29 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Although they are bright they don't seem to give out much light if you see what I mean !



Mostly they're overdriven hard & they vary a lot in the accuracy of their light output. I've had some that were claimed to be a certain output, but they had some failed LEDs so they were much lower.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> At work. Bike hidden under the stairs.
> 
> *First I need to find out how to open the till in the morning,* then prepare tomorrows seminar, and afterwards I'll probably be cutting wood to make stuff with clients.
> 
> This job certainly brings variety.


A thin piece of flat metal that will reach the back of the drawer. Or search for a small hole on the underside of the till, near the rear, a rod through there will release the locking mechanism allowing you to open the till.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2021)

Apparently, I've posted quite a lot of mundanity in 'Mundane News' 😁


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2021)

Right  time


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> *My left hand, *in my case


Whose else could you have used?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 601626
> 
> 
> Apparently, I've posted quite a lot of mundanity in 'Mundane News' 😁


How'd you get that to show?


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2021)

Nice little 35 miler on my Peugeot UO-8.🇫🇷

Headset was a bit loose so I tried to tighten it when I got home but it's still not quite right. I think the stack height isn't quite right but options are limited for French threading.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> How'd you get that to show?


Tap your little avatar (next to the thread starter) that shows when you've posted in a thread.. 👍


----------



## Tribansman (29 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 601626
> 
> 
> Apparently, I've posted quite a lot of mundanity in 'Mundane News' 😁


Meta mundanity...mundane post about mundane posting 😂


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2021)

I actually feel like a murderer as I ran over a slug with the bike tonight!

It just stepped out in front of me and I hadn't time to react...


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I actually feel like a murderer as I ran over a slug with the bike tonight!
> 
> It just stepped out in front of me and I hadn't time to react...


Just stepped out...
Have you killed the last of an unknown species of slug.


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2021)

I sewed up a a slight tear in my cycling cap before it gets much worse. 

Now time to meet the sandman I think after I have cleaned my teeth with my nice shiny new Aqua fresh tooth brush


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I think it was more that I rather enjoyed taking out life's frustrations by whacking other people entirely legitimately with three feet of cold steel.  I had the privilege of training with olympians at the club we all belonged to.


nice, well that is ready fencing


----------



## rockyroller (30 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> shiny new Aqua fresh tooth brush


at the orthodontist's office yesterday, I saw a hand held air flosser gizmo advertised. can't imagine it would handle the chicken bones, fish scales & twizzlers that I normally get stuck between my teeth


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2021)

Talking of slugs that just slipped out
Think I will go and get some miles in before the rain comes


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2021)

Good morning. Beautiful ride to work this morning although I think the return may be a bit warm.

My colleagues both have the day off today so I'm in charge of the intern and my clients.

Mwahahahaaaa...


----------



## carpiste (30 Jul 2021)

Just up and having the first brew of the day  Having looked outside and a quick check of the BBC weather I think it`ll be a day off from the cycling today  On the other hand I am going shopping for some cycling shorts/tops so it won`t be all wasted


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jul 2021)

My sea view has disappeared due to a new building going up near the seafront. It's raining as well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> My sea view has disappeared due to a new building going up near the seafront. It's raining as well.



Ouch.

I don't have a sea view either, but that's because the Alps are in the way.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jul 2021)

This my favourite hat


----------



## cookiemonster (30 Jul 2021)

Lamma Island until Wednesday.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jul 2021)

With rain, hail, thunder and lightning, we'll be skipping the ride with the kids today .


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 601644
> 
> Lamma Island until Wednesday.


I lived on Lamma for a while.


----------



## cookiemonster (30 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I lived on Lamma for a while.



It’s where I plan to semi-retire. I’m not going full retirement, I’d get bored.


----------



## cookiemonster (30 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> My sea view has disappeared due to a new building going up near the seafront. It's raining as well.









Don’t want to boast or anything.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 601645
> 
> 
> Don’t want to boast or anything.


Rub it in why don't you.


----------



## mybike (30 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I actually feel like a murderer as I ran over a slug with the bike tonight!
> 
> It just stepped out in front of me and I hadn't time to react...



I know the feeling, they move so fast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2021)

Morning all! I cancelled a bike ride with an old school friend because of the ugly forecast so I'm now hoping for rain to make my decision feel justified. Top tea today. Mug number 3 about to be poured.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2021)

The appeal of going out early before breakfast has somehow deserted me and fighting the touroid traffic later does not appeal either. I must get off island and get some real cycling but probably not for another couple of weeks. Cannot try booking boats yet as I have no date and it gets complicated doing it on spec.

I cannot post pictures to this forum or FB from my macbook as it will only post things from documents and not the photo file. Also it will not recognise emailed booking confirmations from calmac. It just refuses to know. Aaaargh.
However it all works from my ipad and yesterday evening I posted a picture from 1972 on our local FB page with a few local characters. To my surprise it has already got over 100 comments, all favourable I am pleased to say.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2021)

I found a red tiddlywink by the skirting board this morning. 

It must have tiddled or winked there yesterday during a game with my grandson


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> My sea view has disappeared due to a new building going up near the seafront. It's raining as well.


They shouldn't allow things like that! They should be set back further inland so that smaller buildings can get a view .


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2021)

Back from my early ride just short of 24 miles all enjoyable . 
Damp underfoot but not raining. 
First cuppa drank


----------



## carpiste (30 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I lived on Lamma for a while.


I`m pretty much veggie now and I heard Lamma`s a bit tough anyway


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2021)

Morning .
It is now raining here.
It was a bit blowy when I put our recycling bins out .
I went out on a cycle ride with my friends last night . I changed 1 tyre and a wheel before the ride which made the bike feel much better . I thought I had better not risk the tyres as they were falling apart .


----------



## carpiste (30 Jul 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Don’t want to boast or anything.


Of course you do!


----------



## tyred (30 Jul 2021)

My phone is demanding that I charge it.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> My phone is demanding that I charge it.


Getting too smart for their own good these modern phones!


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They shouldn't allow things like that! They should be set back further inland so that smaller buildings can get a view .


I have heard similar arguments and my view has also been partly obscured by housing development. The only answer from legal wonks is that you may buy a property but you do not have ownership of the view.
Lots of anger from people who bought houses on a terrace here and find large motorhomes taking up residence in the street outside. Wonder why some people just hate motorhomes?


----------



## pawl (30 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I don't have a sea view either, but that's because the Alps are in the way.




Nor me There’s 90 miles of country between me and the nearest coast even when the tides in at Hunstanton 😠😠😠


----------



## pawl (30 Jul 2021)

Tragedy No brown bin collection until Aug 5 due to operatives having to self isolate Any ideas how to tow a bin full of shrub clippings to the local dump


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Tragedy No brown bin collection until Aug 5 due to operatives having to self isolate Any ideas how to tow a bin full of shrub clippings to the local dump



Our 'green' recycling has been missed for a month. It's garden waste and food waste ! It's going to be grim. Self isolating issues.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2021)

My 'commute' gear is coming together. Got my shower in a can/packet yesterday - baby wipes and a can of deo.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2021)

Well, this is a new one. Microsoft have now decided to give me the local forecast in Hebrew.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, this is a new one. Microsoft have now decided to give me the local forecast in Hebrew.


They should, as you are in Tel Aviv.
Sorry-
הם צריכים, כמו שאתה בתל אביב.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Beautiful ride to work this morning although I think the return may be a bit warm.
> 
> My colleagues both have the day off today so I'm in charge of the intern and my clients.
> 
> Mwahahahaaaa...



Finished for the day. Afternoons are spent working with clients in the second hand shop downstairs, so once my desk is tidy I'll be heading down there...


----------



## rockyroller (30 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> My 'commute' gear is coming together. Got my shower in a can/packet yesterday - baby wipes and a can of deo.


that's whole topic right there!
late breakfast after my 22 mile commute (but I don't need this much)





I use 2 drawers at work for stuff I bring with my car. 1 drawer is wash-up kit, diluted shampoo & plastic cup for sink rinsing, diluted body wash & was cloth (not baby wipes), 2 small hand towels for hair & body, unscented deodorant (I prefer to sh*t, shower & shave before leaving the house so my sweat is cleaner when I get to the office). also have a very small travel hair dryer, just in case




2nd drawer has work attire (under wear, socks, pants shirt(s)) & lock, & fresh cycling shorts & shirt for the ride home. I store for the day & carry home the used shorts & shirt (from the morning ride) in a plastic bag


----------



## rockyroller (30 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Tragedy No brown bin collection until Aug 5 due to operatives having to self isolate Any ideas how to tow a bin full of shrub clippings to the local dump


how far away is it? how big a bundle is it? can you tie it up w/ rope? I once dragged a big tree branch, as firewood, to a beach party, with a rope behind my bike. attached a light to it so a car wouldn't do a close pass & crash into it, cuz it was nighttime


----------



## rockyroller (30 Jul 2021)

I have the day off & it's a gorgeous day! should I got back to bed? only obligation is helping Son retrieve his car from the auto mechanic's shop, at some random time today, then I'm totally free


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2021)

Cool, breezy and occasionally rainy here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well and feel really *bleurgh*

The furry girls are curled up on my bed, and I'm working on the writing.

It is almost lunchtime.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, this is a new one. Microsoft have now decided to give me the local forecast in Hebrew.


Shabbat shalom..


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jul 2021)

Wow. Someone call Noah, I going to need to borrow a boat


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Tragedy No brown bin collection until Aug 5 due to operatives having to self isolate Any ideas how to tow a bin full of shrub clippings to the local dump


A farmer in Aberdeenshire used his pick up truck to tow the bin down to the main road for collection as he was then going on to Thainstone Mart. Once at the main road he put the boot down as usual. Arrived at the Mart with tatters of bin still attached to his truck. The rest of it and contents were scattered over about 10 miles of roadway.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2021)

I seem to be on a roll with posting old pictures on our local FB page dedicated to old photos. Need to stop and ration them as I seem to be building up a fan club. Lots of " is that not so and so ?" and" do you remember?" 
I have a lot of pictures on negative film but no reader for them. Need to investigate that.
Does anyone here use such a device and is it any good?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2021)

That little rainstorm fully justified my bike ride cancellation and my decision to drive to the shop. I did have to move lots of barriers that the wind had blown into the driveway though. They're meant to provide temporary walkways while workmen are busy with their repairs, but they're no match for the wind today. I got some childish pleasure from shifting them into the pathway of a non-resident who always parks in our disabled parking bay. He's perfectly able-bodied so he'll manage to shift them out of the way.


----------



## tyred (30 Jul 2021)

Argos seem to want me to review my recent purchases.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2021)

@oldwheels I use a 35mm transparency machine and it's quite good. I've never used the Negative option but don't see why it shouldn't be equally good. 
Mine is a standalone one that saves onto an SD Card.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2021)

A very nice lunch of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with rillettes de porc, one with stilton and pineapple chutney, two  plus a lovely orange and some grapes.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I seem to be on a roll with posting old pictures on our local FB page dedicated to old photos. Need to stop and ration them as I seem to be building up a fan club. Lots of " is that not so and so ?" and" do you remember?"
> I have a lot of pictures on negative film but no reader for them. Need to investigate that.
> Does anyone here use such a device and is it any good?



I have a flatbed scanner with a lightbox.

Although it's now on the blink, and I need to replace it. Although it has served me well for two decades.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2021)

pawl said:


> Tragedy No brown bin collection until Aug 5 due to operatives having to self isolate Any ideas how to tow a bin full of shrub clippings to the local dump


Wheelie bin.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finished for the day. Afternoons are spent working with clients in the second hand shop downstairs,* so once my desk is tidy I'll be heading down there...*


That's you there for the weekend then.


----------



## DCLane (30 Jul 2021)

Back home from holiday;

Brown (garden waste) bin not collected Monday, but _might_ be today
Black (general) bin not collected yesterday, but apparently they turned up at 5am this morning and missed it. That'll now have to wait for 2 weeks 

Kirklees waste collection services aren't wonderful, which is why their contract with Sita is ending. They're worse than useless.


----------



## tyred (30 Jul 2021)

11 minutes of my captivity left this week before I can escape for the weekend.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Wow. Someone call Noah, I going to need to borrow a boat



I'm currently waiting for him to take me to Tesco.

The road outside the fence is gradually disappearing from view. *glub* *glub* *glub*


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a flatbed scanner with a lightbox.
> 
> Although it's now on the blink, and I need to replace it. Although it has served me well for two decades.


Thanks. I will investigate further. Mostly I used 35mm and Rolliflex two and a quarter square film mostly b&w tho' there there are some colour also on transparencies. Need to be transferred on to computer memory. The macbook does not seem to do fractions so have to write it out the long way.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @oldwheels I use a 35mm transparency machine and it's quite good. I've never used the Negative option but don't see why it shouldn't be equally good.
> Mine is a standalone one that saves onto an SD Card.


Something like that would do me fine I think so long as I can transfer from negative to positive. I do have transparencies but the ones I mostly want will be on 35mm or 2 1/4 square.
I want to post them on to a local FB page which is inhabited by mostly locals unlike the other "local" pages infested with others who have had a holiday and have opinions of no real value or interest to anyone else really.


----------



## postman (30 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> Argos seem to want me to review my recent purchases.


I bought some chicken food last month,they asked for feedback,I said the chickens had eaten it.


----------



## postman (30 Jul 2021)

I must have been a good boy this week.Mrs P back from shopping,I got a bar of dark chocolate,two bottles of Hobgoblin ruby ale and a cream horn cake.I wonder if I am being fattened up for something.Mind you I did stop the beeping of the fire alarms,despite new batteries this week,they have been beeping,So disconnect them take out batteries and hold down the test button 30 seconds,put battery back insert cables and screw back in to place no beeping,it seems to clear a memory inside the workings.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Something like that would do me fine I think so long as I can transfer from negative to positive. I do have transparencies but the ones I mostly want will be on 35mm or 2 1/4 square.
> I want to post them on to a local FB page which is inhabited by mostly locals unlike the other "local" pages infested with others who have had a holiday and have opinions of no real value or interest to anyone else really.


They vary from £37 to £lots on Amzon for the 35mm. 
I think the issue for you will be the 2¼ square (120?)


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2021)

How fast do electric bikes go ? I was being chased by one this afternoon in a 30 limit . I had to keep looking in my n/s mirror to see were he was. In the end he undertook me and shot off up the road .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jul 2021)

The rain has now stopped. However, the water has settled around the outside of the village which is on a hill. Flooding all around. My wife managed to drive through one of the shallower floods to get home.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2021)

postman said:


> I bought some chicken food last month,they asked for feedback,I said the chickens had eaten it.


We once sent a cheque [remember them?] to somebody in Wales. Cannot remember what for but it was some sort of craft product. A week later we got a phone call. They had left the cheque on the kitchen table and the goat had eaten it and could we please send another one. Knowing the people involved we believed it was true. We cancelled the first one anyway but no attempt was made to cash it.


----------



## DCLane (30 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> How fast do electric bikes go ? I was being chased by one this afternoon in a 30 limit . I had to keep looking in my n/s mirror to see were he was. In the end he undertook me and shot off up the road .



Legally? 15.9mph. Anything over that they need to be pedalling. Or it's an illegally modified one when it's an un-registered e-motorbike.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> How fast do electric bikes go ? I was being chased by one this afternoon in a 30 limit . I had to keep looking in my n/s mirror to see were he was. In the end he undertook me and shot off up the road .


About 15.5mph (or 25kph) but there are a lot of unrestricted or modified ones about. A couple of days ago I got overtaken by one that was doing 40 or more. I'd wound it up to just over 20 on the Raleigh and this mountain bike went past like I was stood still.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2021)

DCLane said:


> Back home from holiday;
> 
> Brown (garden waste) bin not collected Monday, but _might_ be today
> Black (general) bin not collected yesterday, but apparently they turned up at 5am this morning and missed it. That'll now have to wait for 2 weeks
> ...


SuezSita here, and no better.


----------



## carpiste (30 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Something like that would do me fine I think so long as I can transfer from negative to positive. I do have transparencies but the ones I mostly want will be on 35mm or 2 1/4 square.
> I want to post them on to a local FB page which is inhabited by mostly locals unlike the other "local" pages infested with others who have had a holiday and have opinions of no real value or interest to anyone else really.


If you have negative scans you can change them to positive using paintshop pro or similar photo editing suites.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm currently waiting for him to take me to Tesco.
> 
> The road outside the fence is gradually disappearing from view. *glub* *glub* *glub*


Maybe a case of

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=68e5snc3iyc


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2021)

Well, Tesco has been negotiated. I now have a suitable supply of fruit & veg, with a fair bit of it on sticker. And I also remembered to buy laundry soap this time.

Had spaghetti and meatballs for supper.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Thanks. I will investigate further. Mostly I used 35mm and Rolliflex two and a quarter square film mostly b&w tho' there there are some colour also on transparencies. Need to be transferred on to computer memory. The macbook does not seem to do fractions so have to write it out the long way.



Ah, sounds like 120 / 620 medium format film. The difference between the two is in the spool; 120 has a metal spool and 620 has a plastic one with a bigger diameter core.

Most photo editing software will have a function to turn negative images to positive ones. Photoshop and Paint Shop Pro certainly do.

I'm in the hunt for a new scanner - I need the lightbox, plus a bed that's at least A4 sized. Don't think I'd get enough use out of a dedicated film scanner.


----------



## carpiste (30 Jul 2021)

Well last cup of tea then an early night for me. Tomorrow I`ll be road testing a new pair of Muddy Fox shorts I bought on sale at Sports Direct and a top I got for £8 from Halfords! Both look decent...I hope!


----------



## tyred (30 Jul 2021)

Been browsing a well-known auction site to see if I could get a set of OEM wheeltrims for my Fabia fixer-upper on the cheap as they the originals are always better quality than aftermarket.

My conclusion is that Skoda must have produced some of the most hideous wheeltrims of all time. Some of them are almost as ugly as the ones Merc used to use on 190s and the original C-class.


----------



## tyred (30 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> We once sent a cheque [remember them?] to somebody in Wales. Cannot remember what for but it was some sort of craft product. A week later we got a phone call. They had left the cheque on the kitchen table and the goat had eaten it and could we please send another one. Knowing the people involved we believed it was true. We cancelled the first one anyway but no attempt was made to cash it.



Years ago a neighbour was going to tax his car and left set the tax book, the money, an envelope and the tax renewal form on a chair while he briefly went to do something else. He came back to find the Alsatian had been at it and there was nothing apart from the little plastic window from the envelope bearing teeth marks and the remains of a few chewed up bank notes.

He had to apply for a new tax book while trying to explain that yes, the dog really did eat it.


----------



## tyred (31 Jul 2021)

I would go to bed if I didn't feel so tired.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I would go to bed if I didn't feel so tired.


Save energy!
Fall asleep where you are.


----------



## tyred (31 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Save energy!
> Fall asleep where you are.



I need to get my daily exercise in by walking from the armchair to bed.

One must keep fit.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I need to get my daily exercise in by walking from the armchair to bed.
> 
> One must keep fit.


If you're counting it as exercise, then go for it. But don't overdo it.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2021)

I definitely need a  after watching that triathlon mixed relay...


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2021)

Well that was a close call
Now that I am awake I might as well do some miles with an old friend


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2021)

Morning .
Just seen a Grey Squirrel on a telegraph pole outside our house !


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2021)

Georgie discovered that we have visitors and a Wow wow staying in our house yesterday evening . He came indoors tentatively, I went out to meet him and we had big cuddles on the floor. He kept getting up and venturing further indoors to see what was going on before returning for more reassuring cuddles. I stayed with him so that he could eat his biscuits and then he went and had a quick look to see who was in his house before going outside again .
He is outside at the moment . I whistled for him and have put his wet food down. He usually comes in later these days . There must be something interesting going on up the garden .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2021)

Ooh! 
That was an interesting race in the swimming pool. So as not to upset peeps one person won and the others finished 2nd 3rd and 4th and a WR.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh!
> That was an interesting race in the swimming pool. So as not to upset peeps one person won and the others finished 2nd 3rd and 4th and a WR.


They must have got drenched.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's you there for the weekend then.





Humpf.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2021)

My delivery, notified for between 9:20 and 13:20 arrived before 8:00. I'm now not waiting for anything other than an uninterrupted wake-up routine.


----------



## DCLane (31 Jul 2021)

Today I'm taking son no. 1 back to university in Lincoln and then son no. 2's racing in Lincoln in likely rain. Only he can't get British Cycling points for a top 10 finish as he's now in the category above, but he's still racing  - his plan is for him to be lead-out for two team-mates in the race who _are_ in the lower categories.


----------



## carpiste (31 Jul 2021)

Had my Weetabix, tea and watched highlights of the mixed Triathlon....I`m knackered now!
Weather forecast says no chance ( virtually) of rain after 10am so an hours and another brew and I`ll be out on the bike


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2021)

I dropped a blueberry on the kitchen floor this morning. I couldn't find it for a while but there were juicy splodges all over the place. 
Yep, I found it stuck to the sole of my slipper 😂


----------



## carpiste (31 Jul 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I dropped a blueberry on the kitchen floor this morning. I couldn't find it for a while but there were juicy splodges all over the place.
> Yep, I found it stuck to the sole of my slipper 😂


I`ve had a lot worse on the sole of my slippers!
I often slip them on to go into the garden! 🐌


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was a close call
> Now that I am awake I might as well do some miles with an old friend


Back now after 54 miles with an old friend that hasn't been ridden for 18 months at least .


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2021)

Note to self: when eating blueberry muffins straight from the oven, the blueberries retain heat much longer than the cakey part 🔥 🤒


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jul 2021)

Dull start to the day but no rain forecast so out at 0830 for a trike run. Chilly with a northerly wind and I had on bikesters and full finger gloves. Traffic not too bad but some idiots out early and a motorhome bigger than the normal service bus who would not use a passing place.
By about 1000 it was starting to get too busy and changeover days at all the holiday houses should make it quieter. Looking at the ferry terminal webcam a lot are leaving but not enough of them to make any difference.
My foray into posting old photos on the FB page has caused a lot of interest. Unfortunately I gave a lot of prints away to the local museum before phone cameras became common. They will keep them safe but nobody will see them unless by request. I will have to scrape around and ration my postings.
I put one up of a rather fetching young lady who used to work for me and asked a rhetorical question.
" Anybody remember this young lady"? Some took it seriously but I liked the one which said " It's me ma"
Some took exception to the length [or rather lack of length] of her skirt to which the son answered "It's a Winker catcher". Winker is now her husband. No idea why he got that nickname but in small communities it distinguishes him from several others with the same given name.


----------



## Badger_Boom (31 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> I`ve had a lot worse on the sole of my slippers!
> I often slip them on to go into the garden! 🐌


Hektor the Cocker spaniel likes to hunt 🐌, which means I have to try and prize them from his jaws before they meet their doom. Not something I’d considered when we got a dog.


----------



## Speicher (31 Jul 2021)

There is a risk of a traffic jam today in this street. Just like there was on Thursday.

On Thursday there were four or possibly five viewings of the house opposite, and there are another four booked today, including a "second" viewing. The Estate agent is doing the conducted tours of the house, so they are booked in blocks while the current owners go out somewhere. 

Before you ask, no I did not sit by the window watching all the cars, the current owner of the house told me this.


----------



## cookiemonster (31 Jul 2021)

The mosquitos are biting en masse tonight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2021)

I've done it again: one measly rasher of bacon. So it's a smoked salmon and hummus on toast brunch.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2021)

It has cooled off by a bit, currently 17C with a rain shower. Probably won't go much above 25C today,cool for this area.


----------



## carpiste (31 Jul 2021)

So much for the weather forecast! It wasn`t supposed to rain! Well it did but luckily I was sheltered by a tree lined stretch of road. Soon dried off and as it was a bit chilly I treated myself to a coffee  Just around the corner from home I hit a pothole with the back wheel. Got in to find a trail of water coming from my bag! Damn water bottle cracked on hitting the pothole!
The new shorts are very comfy and the top, as expected, kept me cooler than I needed to be  Going to have a look now for a water bottle and carrier I can fit onto the frame rather than the bag.


----------



## cookiemonster (31 Jul 2021)

I've just witnessed an amphibian threesome with frogs. 

Noisy beggars too when they get down to it.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2021)

Half way round a 9 mile walk and the sun is out


----------



## Tribansman (31 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Back now after 54 miles with an old friend that hasn't been ridden for 18 months at least .


Bet that was nice. I did some miles with a friend too this morning, he's not been out much this year so struggled on a couple of the climbs. He did 60 miles, which I top and tailed to make a round 100. Lovely morning for it, dry and lighter winds than forecast. Some of the lanes were full of gravel and other debris from yesterday's very heavy showers.

Included some trespassing in the Sutton Hoo Estate. Sodding cheek annexing countryside for golfers, spa-ites, snooty hotel guests and shooting if you ask me. A guy in estate insignia chased us in his van and tried to make us go back the way we came (our way out on the route I'd planned was blocked by a locked, barbed wired gate, so we scaled a couple of 'private' fences to get to a different path). Managed to prevail upon him to open the gate for us ...so all good in the end. My mate was not impressed with my less than rigorous approach to route planning and lack of willingness to cede to authority


----------



## carpiste (31 Jul 2021)

New cage and water bottle fitted. Had to fit it to the crossbar as the battery on the Motus prevents it going in the usual place. That said it looks fine and does the job. Now I`ll have more room in the bag so might take a snack tomorrow and ride a bit further


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2021)

Breezy and mostly overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

I am watching the W-series race, and dipping into the Hundred as well.

Having a bit of a plumpitty day.


----------



## carpiste (31 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> Breezy and mostly overcast here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I am watching the W-series race, and dipping into the Hundred as well.
> 
> Having a bit of a *plumpitty *day.


I`ve never heard that before but I`m assuming it means a lazy day? Is it a local saying or did you just make it up


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2021)

carpiste said:


> I`ve never heard that before but I`m assuming it means a lazy day? Is it a local saying or did you just make it up



Of a sort...  It's lady lingo for a day spent feeling meh due to issues you gentlemen don't have to contend with.

Usually remedied with a hot water bottle, paracetamol and a steady supply of chocolate.


----------



## carpiste (31 Jul 2021)

Wish I`d never asked!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2021)

My brother just whatsapped me from somewhere in the north of Alberta. It's 32C and the smoke from forest fires makes for a bad combination so he's put his cycling tour on hold till the weather and wind change.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2021)

Anyways, time to put the watercolours away and go find a nice 

Been trying out a couple of new techniques that involve soap and opaque paint.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2021)

I'm half way through clearing a cupboard out. I might have to throw something away.. 😮

Or just tidy it up a bit and put everything back 😂


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Bet that was nice. I did some miles with a friend too this morning, he's not been out much this year so struggled on a couple of the climbs. He did 60 miles, which I top and tailed to make a round 100. Lovely morning for it, dry and lighter winds than forecast. Some of the lanes were full of gravel and other debris from yesterday's very heavy showers.
> 
> Included some trespassing in the Sutton Hoo Estate. Sodding cheek annexing countryside for golfers, spa-ites, snooty hotel guests and shooting if you ask me. A guy in estate insignia chased us in his van and tried to make us go back the way we came (our way out on the route I'd planned was blocked by a locked, barbed wired gate, so we scaled a couple of 'private' fences to get to a different path). Managed to prevail upon him to open the gate for us ...so all good in the end. My mate was not impressed with my less than rigorous approach to route planning and lack of willingness to cede to authority


My old friend was my Marin Bear valley MTB


----------



## fossyant (31 Jul 2021)

Wish us luck. Going to try a couple of local pubs with MrsF. Not been inside one yet (other than in Wales for food).


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2021)

Right, time for a quick girly pamper session prior to thinking about sorting supper.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jul 2021)

A large ketch with blue ensign has gone away down to a quiet corner in the Diorlinn to anchor. A RIB of some sorts seems to have gone down to play in that area and may have dropped a diver in the water. At a quick guess there are probably a couple of hidden guns pointed towards them. 
Seem that boat before. Very secretive and ex royal sailboat captain Francis Drake used to get a friendly visit from somebody with a low profile. Yes that really was his name. Very nice man.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jul 2021)

In a pub. This is weird.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> A large ketch with blue ensign has gone away down to a quiet corner in the Diorlinn to anchor. A RIB of some sorts seems to have gone down to play in that area and may have dropped a diver in the water. At a quick guess there are probably a couple of hidden guns pointed towards them.
> Seem that boat before. Very secretive and ex royal sailboat captain Francis Drake used to get a friendly visit from somebody with a low profile. Yes that really was his name. Very nice man.



What's an RIB?


----------



## tyred (31 Jul 2021)

My latest attempt at adjusting my Peugeot's headset would appear to have been successful. 

Nice enjoyable fifty miler this afternoon. Vive le France 🇫🇷


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> What's an RIB?


Rigid Inflatable Boat. The bottom of the boat is fibreglass with inflatable tubes on the sides. Some workboats have rigid side tubes. Much used for all sorts of boat activities nowadays and commonly used by scuba divers. Some of the larger ones have cabins. Very fast and seaworthy and great fun. We used to travel sometimes over to Coll and out beyond Ardnamurchan.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2021)

I enjoyed the pamper session (lots of scented bubbles and a nostalgia trip with a Judy Blume novel) until Madam Poppy turfed me out of the tub. 

I've a cast iron bath tub you see, and it stays hot for ages after. And Poppy likes to stretch out in the drained tub to take advantage of the heat. 

Supper was the last of the karachi lamb and chickpea curry, bulgur wheat and roasted sweet potatoes.


----------



## Speicher (31 Jul 2021)

I am off to Sicily with Luca!


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2021)

Speicher said:


> I am off to Sicily with Luca!



Ooooooh, thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2021)

Which starts off with a copper on a very squeaky bicycle...


----------



## fossyant (31 Jul 2021)

Could be messy. MrsF has a massive pitcher of cocktail and thats after 2 double brandy and cokes.....


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Could be messy. MrsF has a massive pitcher of cocktail and thats after 2 double brandy and cokes.....



I hope I won't be able to hear any of La Traviata from here...


----------



## fossyant (31 Jul 2021)

Reynard said:


> I hope I won't be able to hear any of La Traviata from here...



I'm helping now. So much ice, its more like Ribena


----------



## gbb (31 Jul 2021)

Bored this morning, impulse decision to take 12 week old Digby the choc labrador to Old Hunstanton for his first visit to the seaside (dog friendly beach). Lets take our 5 yo grandaughter and 7 yo grandson ?...all three ran their hearts out in the shallows, fish and chips for all, digging in the sand, searching for sea life in puddles...what more can kids (and pups) ask for ?


----------



## tyred (31 Jul 2021)

I have an appointment with the sandman.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2021)

tyred said:


> I have an appointment with the sandman.


He's running late, can you manage until he gets to you?


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2021)

Whereas I have an appointment with a


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2021)

PPFDOTM NR 😊


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR 😊


It's Yorkshire Day as well.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's Yorkshire Day as well.



You gonna do the Yorkshire Haka, @classic33 me old bean?


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> You gonna do the Yorkshire Haka, @classic33 me old bean?


Not for me, and I'm not too keen on the red either.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ajPI6knwz2s


----------



## Badger_Boom (1 Aug 2021)

Bedtime was briefly delayed while I attended to a horrific leaking kitchen bin incident. The Bincident as it shall be forever known.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Aug 2021)

Morning. Looks like we had more rain in the night.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2021)

Morning trying to get my backside out of bed and go for a ride but it's not happening yet


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2021)

Well up now as had to go for a weeeeee 
So might as well go for a ride before the rain comes


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2021)

1st 🍵 of the day is being drinked.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> My old friend was my Marin Bear valley MTB


So your friend didn't carry you piggy back then ?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's Yorkshire Day as well.


Where ?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2021)

Morning.
We had a smashing evening yesterday! First of all the power went off during the qualifying !  We traced it to a trip, our cooker elephant had blown ! 
Later whilst washing up I watched a glass drop from the draining board and bounce once on our ceramic tiled floor ! Just as I thought the glass had survived the second bounce shattered it ! . . Later I heard a similar sound as my wife dropped a glass from a cupboard . I suppose I will drag our cooker out to see if there is a model number on it .


----------



## carpiste (1 Aug 2021)

I got up early to go for a ride but it`s raining here, drizzle! You know, the kind that gets you really wet! Going to have a second cuppa, maybe some scrambled egg and toast and then decide if it`s worth going out or having a rest day! Decisions, decisions


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2021)

Yesterday evening we were expecting jacket potatoes. Well that was until we opened the oven door to find warm ones, the light was still on and the fan was still going . They ended up being turned into chips .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2021)

Only a gentle 18 miles this morning just to spin the legs after 38000 steps yesterday.

Dry but grey here 

First cuppa drank

Cat has the shi@s


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2021)

Much washing and tidying today ready for two weeks with the family.


----------



## gbb (1 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Morning. Looks like we had more rain in the night.


Same here, i now have a washing line full of wet work clothes, wetter than when i pegged them out


----------



## pawl (1 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well up now as had to go for a weeeeee
> So might as well go for a ride before the rain comes




Better hurry up It’s raining already here.BBC weather forecast wrong again.Light wind and light cloud.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Better hurry up It’s raining already here.BBC weather forecast wrong again.Light wind and light cloud.


We have had a bit of drizzle but no real rain so far


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2021)

Did you know that the company AEG Has been spelt wrong and should be AGE because that is how long we have been trying to find the correct part on their site and been going round and round in circles! . We know which bits don't fit our cooker so I suppose that by the process of elimination we would eventually find it !  
I let them know what I thought of their web site .


----------



## pawl (1 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> We have had a bit of drizzle but no real rain so far


Just looked at the forecast on Accu weather Forcast spot on .Stuff the BBC


----------



## oldwheels (1 Aug 2021)

Another nice run on the trike this morning but a cold northerly wind so need to get mid season togs on.
Out at 0730 and only a couple of cars going fast so locals at that speed. Another with a local running up the volcano. Really the plug of one but there is loch at the top and a lovely view. Beyond me now, not so much going up but coming down is more of a problem.
A flock of about a dozen incontinent sheep have escaped from near Dervaig I think and wandered down the road. I could see where they have probably stopped overnight before heading down a couple of miles to check out the campsite. Obviously nothing doing there so they started back up but stopped for a rest all spaced out 2 metres apart at the side of the road so not in danger from passing traffic. Not wearing masks but socially distanced.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2021)

Same weather as @biggs682 ... 
Not strange, though, as we're only about 7 miles apart


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Where ?


All over the place.
We don't keep it to ourselves.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2021)

It is tipping down here.
My wife managed to order a new elephant which should arrive Tuesday. We managed to take the old one out which has blown .


----------



## carpiste (1 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is tipping down here.
> My wife managed to order a new elephant which should arrive Tuesday. We managed to take the old one out which has blown .


You had an Elephant that blew away?? Should have trimmed its ears or at least tied them back  🐘


----------



## Tribansman (1 Aug 2021)

Was up with the lark for 15 hilly miles with mini T. Managed his fastest average yet, 12.5mph. May need to fit a front derailleur and double chainring soon.


----------



## Speicher (1 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Did you know that the company AEG Has been spelt wrong and should be AGE because that is how long we have been trying to find the correct part on their site and been going round and round in circles! . We know which bits don't fit our cooker so I suppose that by the process of elimination we would eventually find it !
> I let them know what I thought of their web site .



Have you tried "espares" at eSpares - Spare Parts & Accessories for Electrical Appliances | eSpares


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2021)

Suddenly started kerschplüchening it down here....


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2021)

I realised that while in Stuttgart there will be blocks of time when the family are otherwise engaged and I'll not be needed, so I'll take my touring bike to make sure I'm not bored.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2021)

Now I've swept and mopped the apartment floor. It's remarkable how the temperature in the apartment goes up when I mop the floor with warm water.

Oh, I've also tidied the table/desk* and the kitchen, got rid of the cobwebs in the porch. Later if I'm feeling particularly dashing, I'll take the rubbish out.

* _Take note @classic33_.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2021)

Speicher said:


> Have you tried "espares" at eSpares - Spare Parts & Accessories for Electrical Appliances | eSpares


We have got one coming from AGE which was £10 cheaper thanks.


----------



## fossyant (1 Aug 2021)

Out again. Gone to the local again as there is a Queen tribute band on. Great. Not heard live music in person for 18 months. Everyone in the beer garden.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2021)

Ooh, look! An excellent idea for those who like Bitsa for tea!


( @Reynard )


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now I've swept and mopped the apartment floor. It's remarkable how the temperature in the apartment goes up when I mop the floor with warm water.
> 
> Oh, I've also tidied the table/desk* and the kitchen, got rid of the cobwebs in the porch. Later if I'm feeling particularly dashing, I'll take the rubbish out.
> 
> * _Take note @classic33_.


Note taken.


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2021)

I changed my planned ride for a coastal hike. Now enjoying the simple things as I have worked up an appetite 




Actually a little disappointed as I have eaten from this takeaway many times and it is excellent but today's chips aren't up to the usual standard.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I changed my planned ride for a coastal hike. Now enjoying the simple things as I have worked up an appetite
> View attachment 602108
> 
> Actually a little disappointed as I have eaten from this takeaway many times and it is excellent but today's chips aren't up to the usual standard.


They look fine to me!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Aug 2021)

Drinking Doom Bar.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2021)

Dozens of mozzies today, I wonder why?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2021)

Bumper cars !


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2021)

On the way home I listened to ZZ Tops greatest hits on the stereo in memory of the late Mr. Hill.

Unfortunately there were no fancy hot rods, V8 engines or attractive scantily clad ladies present


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2021)

It was mostly rainy here chez Casa Reynard today.

I have had another plumpitty day. Have felt godawful (had the same issue with my first covid jab) but offset by a day spent immersed in motor racing.

If you all thought the F1 was bonkers, then the BTCC meet from Oulton was even more bonkers. Every race had a safety car. All races bar two were red flagged. One race was red flagged twice.

My mate RJN was in the commentary box. He mentioned Paul Warwick in commentary during the third BTCC race, as it was the 30th anniversary of Paul's crash at the Knickerbrook on Wednesday of last week. Brought a tear to my eye, that did.

I'm now about to tuck in to a plate of chips.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 602078
> 
> 
> Ooh, look! An excellent idea for those who like Bitsa for tea!
> ...





Oh, my sainted aunt!!!


----------



## Speicher (1 Aug 2021)

Oh botherations! Another one!


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2021)

Declare a state of national emergency. 

I forgot to put the beer in fridge.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Aug 2021)

I'm checking the buckle on my climbing harness. Cliffhanger starts in ten minutes.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I'm checking the buckle on my climbing harness. Cliffhanger starts in ten minutes.


Just "double back" through the buckle, ensuring every fastening is tight.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 602078
> 
> 
> Ooh, look! An excellent idea for those who like Bitsa for tea!
> ...


Or indictment by The World Court for crimes against humanity.


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2021)

I'm watching an Imelda May concert on YouTube


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> On the way home I listened to ZZ Tops greatest hits on the stereo in memory of the late Mr. Hill.
> 
> Unfortunately there were no fancy hot rods, V8 engines or attractive scantily clad ladies present


You should have gone to the Chicago Auto Show back in the 1980's, then.


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2021)

I think it's time I went to the Land Of Nod. 

Could someone pass me the keys to the Austin Maestro Vanden Plas


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I think it's time I went to the Land Of Nod.
> 
> Could someone pass me the keys to the Austin Maestro Vanden Plas


You were drinking in the last few hours, as evidenced by your own picture of the chips, are you sure it's safe?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Aug 2021)

It’s a little bit cool outside this morning. And the dog is doing laps of downstairs. He’s only plodding along, but is already on lap 5.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2021)

Back to work for me 
Things are a little slow today 
It's dry outside


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2021)

Good morning. Feeling a bit rough this morning so I'm taking my time about travelling to Stuttgart...


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2021)

First cuppa went down well 
Cat has been fed 
Workstation all fired up ready for take off


----------



## Illaveago (2 Aug 2021)

Morning.
It is grey here .
Matt Whitlock's moves has inspired me to try a few out when I'm out on my bike later today .


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2021)

I have to take a parcel to the Post Office this morning.
It's all wrapped up in brown paper and well taped. 

📮


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I have to take a parcel to the Post Office this morning.
> It's all wrapped up in brown paper and well taped.
> 
> 📮



That reminds me, I need to post a letter.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2021)

Morning all. I'm going to be watching the Olympic track cycling today.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2021)

I wonder if Ernie will visit tomorrow! 
He hasn't popped in for the last few months 😔


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2021)

Task of the day, find a belt to hold my work trousers up. I've lost a little weight. Needs to be found before tomorrow's commute. Just hoping my knee stops playing up.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (2 Aug 2021)

Watching the olympics on tv ( French TV that is) no bias there then


----------



## Speicher (2 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That reminds me, I need to post a letter.



 What's the difference between an elephant and a letter box. 
@classic33 - please don't tell him the answer!


----------



## Speicher (2 Aug 2021)

Speicher said:


> Oh botherations! Another one!



There are only about twenty houses in this street. Four of which will be changing owners this year. Two of them are not using Estate Agents.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

Speicher said:


> What's the difference between an elephant and a letter box.
> @classic33 - please don't tell him the answer!


Would I do that?
Especially when I know it'll keep him awake on the train.


----------



## Speicher (2 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would I do that?



I think you would remember the answer.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Aug 2021)

There was a Grey Squirrel on our bird feeder this morning after the sunflower seed hearts. I think it must be the same one as the one on the telegraph pole the other day .


----------



## DCLane (2 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Task of the day, find a belt to hold my work trousers up. I've lost a little weight. Needs to be found before tomorrow's commute. Just hoping my knee stops playing up.



When I lost a decent amount of weight back in 2011 I held off buying a new wardrobe until I'd hit at least my first (12st) target. It meant the suits and shirts I wore were _way_ too baggy as they were for 'big me' (16st).

Cue the last serious meeting of the academic year with a very traditional university Dean at that time. I'm the last item on the agenda and it was an old-school 'stand up and speak' board meeting.

I stood up ... and ...

... the trousers went down 

My colleagues _did_ see the funny side as they'd seen me getting fitter and shrinking in size over the past 7 months. I'd gone from being overweight, pale and unfit to slim, fit and tanned.

By the September I had an entire new wardrobe of suits and shirts.

Oh, and the dishwasher's broken so that's a new one since it's been repaired a few times. And, I had to go to the tip since the refuse collectors missed the collection due to short-staffing.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2021)

Parcel posted... 
MrsPete treat us to a new whirlygig washing line cover from Wilko as the old one was running out of space to add more gaffer tape


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2021)

Overcast and still here chez Casa Reynard, with the occasional spit and spot of rain.

Feel a bit better today. Fewer of the gender-related stuff, just feeling rather wiped out.

Am currently watching the showjumping phase of the 3-day eventing.


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2021)

Belt found ! Checked work trousers and they have dust on the 'fold' from the hanger, so they are in the wash. Washed 6 shirts over the weekend.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder if Ernie will visit tomorrow!
> He hasn't popped in for the last few months 😔


He still has our address so hopefully


----------



## oldwheels (2 Aug 2021)

Currently hot and sunny but murky when I went out on the trike at 0630 this morning and not very warm so mid season jersey and longs with full finger gloves. Put on my rear flashing lights as well but with a dayglo jacket I should be pretty visible from the front. Slight traffic all travelling one way and fast on their way to work. No wind from any direction and the lochs were mirror calm.
There seemed a definite autumnal feel this morning tho' no leaves are turning yet.
Stopped at the pharmacy where had to wait while the pharmacist explained over and over and over to some English tourist that he could not get prescription meds without a prescription but if his home surgery faxed or emailed a copy of a prescription along with an assurance that they would post the hard copy immediately she would reconsider. How hard is it to understand that.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Am currently watching the showjumping phase of the 3-day eventing.


equestrian? I caught a little of the cross country event yesterday


----------



## rockyroller (2 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I have to take a parcel to the Post Office this morning.
> It's all wrapped up in brown paper and well taped.


just mailed 2 bills. hoping they arrive at their destinations, *after *my paycheck direct deposit later this week ...


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2021)

Life is good. 






I'm wondering if there is an app for my phone that can calculate the miles per chocolate brownie consumption of my Brompton.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> equestrian? I caught a little of the cross country event yesterday



Yup


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2021)

Finished the last of the curry for lunch.

Now curled up watching more coverage from Tokyo in the company of Madam Poppy.


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Life is good.
> 
> View attachment 602230
> 
> I'm wondering if there is an app for my phone that can calculate the miles per chocolate brownie consumption of my Brompton.



About 100 miles !


----------



## carpiste (2 Aug 2021)

Had a lovely 32 mile ride around sale/ chorlton water parks and the Mersey adding a wander around Chorlton Ees which is a cobbled, gravel and mud pathway through wooded nature reserve. Never been there before so it was a nice change. Also stopped off to visit my sister who is bed bound at the moment after breaking tib/fib on her birthday.... Bacardi break I`m afraid!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Had a lovely 32 mile ride around sale/ chorlton water parks and the Mersey adding a wander around Chorlton Ees which is a cobbled, gravel and mud pathway through wooded nature reserve. Never been there before so it was a nice change. Also stopped off to visit my sister who is bed bound at the moment after breaking tib/fib on her birthday.... Bacardi break I`m afraid!


She got rum over?


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2021)

I need to go and water some plants.


----------



## carpiste (2 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I need to go and water some plants.


A euphemism or you didn`t get hit by the recent rain


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> A euphemism or you didn`t get hit by the recent rain



I needed to water the tubs of herbs that live on top of the log bins under the garage porch.

I do not want to pander to the slugs' appetite for both basil and parsley.


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> About 100 miles !


You must have a more economical model than me.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2021)

I have a  and two malted milk biskits.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2021)

Well that was Monday first day after a week off


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was Monday first day after a week off


It's worse when your "Monday" is actually a Friday.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Life is good.
> 
> View attachment 602230
> 
> I'm wondering if there is an app for my phone that can calculate the miles per chocolate brownie consumption of my Brompton.


Will you have to eat the brownie you bought for the Brompton yourself ?


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2021)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2021)

I treated the cats to a can of tuna. 

Muggins had Turkish eggs with bread and butter.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Will you age to eat the brownie you bought for the Brompton yourself ?


Don't think it had time to age much with @tyred nearby.


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't think it had time to age much with @tyred nearby.


That chocolate brownie has ceased to exist.


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2021)

I really enjoyed my coastal perambulation and cake shop crawl today.

Pity it's back to work tomorrow


----------



## DCLane (2 Aug 2021)

SWMBO and myself are 'officially' on leave this week - but she's doing some private contract work through her firm and I'm doing external marking.

Which bit of 'leave' did we miss?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Aug 2021)

I am on vacation this week, and am spending a bit of time painting and riding my bicycle and traveling to furniture stores to look at credenzas with Mrs. GA, who is also on vacation this week. My vacation re-loads in two weeks. I figured I would use a bit of the time.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am on vacation this week, and am spending a bit of time painting and riding my bicycle and traveling to furniture stores to look at credenzas with Mrs. GA, who is also on vacation this week. My vacation re-loads in two weeks. I figured I would use a bit of the time.


Will you be painting and riding your bicycle at the same time.


----------



## DCLane (2 Aug 2021)

@Gravity Aided - I'm back at work from next week on/off for a fortnight and then off for the last 10 days in August. And guess what? I'm painting two bedrooms during that 10 days


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2021)

One more day of the long weekend to go.
Saturday was a trip to Brands Hatch - cut short due to the tragic events in the second race of the day
Sunday was a much better day at Mallory Park with all the fun of tin snail racing
Today was a morning of a bit of gardening, two loads of washing, changing the bedding and washing & polishing the car. I did treat myself to three hours out on the 29er in the afternoon catching up on some Smith&Sniff podcasts while riding around.
Tomorrow may involve a few hours in Norfolk.
Then it's back to work on Wednesday for nine straight days - or afternoons & evenings to be more accurate as I'm on the late shift.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2021)

Did you ever go to the Tin Snail 24 hour races at Snett @Jenkins ?

Anyways, time for a


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2021)

Good morning. Now in Stuttgart and hoping that whatever pollen based wossname that caused my nose to bung up in Freiburg isn't here too.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2021)

Well the lump on my leg is not so bad today after mysteriously appearing yesterday 
And that was an easy first job 
Dry outside


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Aug 2021)

My son was on the TV last night, BBC local news, as part of an item about summer school. This year's six-week school holiday is actually seven weeks, so a week in school for my son is something he's been looking forward to - especially as they are providing breakfast, snacks and lunch as part of the summer school. Yes, he's really going for the food... well, not quite, he does love learning too


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2021)

First cuppa went down well 
Cat had tuna for his breakfast 
swmbo is sleeping


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am on vacation this week, and am spending a bit of time painting and riding my bicycle and traveling to furniture stores to look at credenzas with Mrs. GA, who is also on vacation this week. My vacation re-loads in two weeks. I figured I would use a bit of the time.


Action painting....


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2021)

I'm nearly up.. 
🍵 is needed


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2021)

Morning.
I went for an afternoon ride with a friend yesterday. We were out for a couple of hours , but we did stop to have chat a couple of times. One stop was on a bridge over the Avon. We were fascinated by the fish and the dark blue damsel flies . I haven't calculated the distance yet but it was over 14 miles .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Action painting....
> View attachment 602383


Is that tomato ketchup and mustard ?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2021)

Georgie has just wandered into the living room licking his chops so I assume that he has had his breakfast . As soon as he spotted my feet resting on my stool he went to attack them ! He is a right bu**er for doing that !


----------



## oldwheels (3 Aug 2021)

Just as well I scheduled today as an at home day as it has turned out a typical West Highland morning so far.
Mild, little or no wind and gently raining. Quite pleasant actually but I have given up on rain cycling on the trike. 
On two wheels it would be ok but the trike has an awful lot of bits to get wet and drip on the car interior where it lives when not in use.
Bread making and soup making day so better get on with it.


----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2021)

It's time to change all the passwords on my works computer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

Ernie's been along and dropped £50 into my account.

I'm watching cycling and world and Olympic records keep falling. Also, riders keep falling. They're really at the ragged edge.


----------



## pawl (3 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ernie's been along and dropped £50 into my account.
> 
> I'm watching cycling and world and Olympic records keep falling. Also, riders keep falling. They're really at the ragged edge.




Exciting stuff Olympic records falling like autumn leaves


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Action painting....
> View attachment 602383



If I tried painting while riding a bicycle, that's pretty much how it would look too.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2021)

Back in the office (the real one) today. Out of 24 desks, I'm the only one in. Clearing out all the old paperwork as I've not printed more than 5 pages in the last 16 months, so time for a bin day !


----------



## rockyroller (3 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> am spending a bit of time painting and riding my bicycle


I was spending a bit of time riding my bicycle and thought about flying a kite at the same time


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2021)

I'm a Luddite when it comes to computery stuff!  I can take them apart and put them back together but it is mysterious bit that I can't get. It's not physical!
What are these apps for? Why do we need them ? I've managed to be hapless for years ! Is it just another money making business ?


----------



## DCLane (3 Aug 2021)

An expensive morning; the dishwasher broke on Sunday so I took SWMBO to look at possible new ones.

She walks round, goes "I want a silver one" and promptly decides on the most expensive there 

Now it may be the same one as I'd been looking at online and wondering whether she could be persuaded  but there's no way I'm telling her that  . So ... "well, if you must" and "are you sure?"


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> An expensive morning; the dishwasher broke on Sunday so I took SWMBO to look at possible new ones.
> 
> She walks round, goes "I want a silver one" and promptly decides on the most expensive there
> 
> Now it may be the same one as I'd been looking at online and wondering whether she could be persuaded  but there's no way I'm telling her that  . So ... "well, if you must" and "are you sure?"



Similar just before lockdown, our washer gave up. Legged it to the local Curry's near work (in MrsF's car) just as lockdown was being announced.

Knew what I wanted to spend, but then went round the lot, at 1400, at 10kg, oh and this one fits best. Spent double !


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2021)

So what's a Penguins favourite film ......


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Back in the office (the real one) today. Out of 24 desks, I'm the only one in. Clearing out all the old paperwork as I've not printed more than 5 pages in the last 16 months, so time for a bin day !



You could randomly distribute material through the other 23 desks, by slipping sheets in the middle of the "in" pile or hiding them under the blotter...


----------



## carpiste (3 Aug 2021)

Had the dreaded MOT this morning and surprise, surprise it passed with just advisory on brake pads and front tyres!
I`ll get them done in the next few days rather than leave it until it`s too late.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> So what's a Penguins favourite film ......


Mutiny on the BOUNTY


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> So what's a Penguins favourite film ......


Frozen?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Frozen?


Correct


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2021)

Just had our lunch time walk around the block.
I spoke to a lady about her black Labrador sniffing a bush it all seemed so innocent at the time but not so much know


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Correct


❄❄❄❄❄⛄


----------



## mybike (3 Aug 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Hektor the Cocker spaniel likes to hunt 🐌, which means I have to try and prize them from his jaws before they meet their doom. Not something I’d considered when we got a dog.



Cassie has a liking for snails & stones. Anything that can be chewed, actually.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2021)

Good old uncle Ernie


----------



## carpiste (3 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Good old uncle Ernie


I almost always get £25, a couple of times ive had 2 x £25, last month £100 but he hasn`t visited this month! I guess that`s the problem with receiving the big £100!


----------



## mybike (3 Aug 2021)

Chimney sweep has been. He complained that his holiday in Scotland, fishing, had been disappointing due to a lack of rain.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2021)

Naughty old Uncle Ernie.. Again! 😔


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ❄❄❄❄❄⛄


Three months to wait.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Three months to wait.


My body thermometer tells me it's already autumn.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My body thermometer tells me it's already autumn.


We have 25.3C up here, not quite an autumn day.

Autumn is in 50 days, hold yer horses


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My body thermometer tells me it's already autumn.



My plants think its autumn.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2021)

Cool, overcast and occasionally drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning ferrying the parental unit to do some errands that I couldn't do on her behalf. Lunch negotiated, and now I'm spending the afternoon chilling. Am watching action from Tokyo and using a wooden cocktail stick to scrape the gunk from the inside of the larger of the two lockets I bought on the Bay of E after having left it to soak in soapy water.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> Chimney sweep has been. He complained that his holiday in Scotland, fishing, had been disappointing due to a lack of rain.


Rain keeps the midges down and helps to disguise the line going into the water so the fishing is better.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2021)

@Jenkins ... Did pop out and wave to the Evergiven?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @Jenkins ... Did pop out and wave to the Evergiven?


I thought it had gone to Rotterdam but if it's now in Felixstowe, those guys at Rotterdam are damn quick!


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Aug 2021)

I am going to make a salad for my tea.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I thought it had gone to Rotterdam but if it's now in Felixstowe, those guys at Rotterdam are damn quick!


Deffo Felixstowe.. 
Sky linkie


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2021)

Our new cooker elephant has arrived. I will have to fit it in the cooker later .


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2021)

I have just finished a 

Had two malted milk biskits with it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2021)

Out on a walk Beautiful Daughter wants to run ahead

*Beautiful Wife*: Okay, but just up to the bush
*Beautiful Daughter*: Which bush?
*Beautiful Wife*: The one by the combine harvester
*Andy in Germany*: (pedantic as ever) Isn't that a tree?
*Beautiful Wife*: No, it's definitely a combine harvester. I may be a city girl but even I can tell the difference...

She knows me so well...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Deffo Felixstowe..
> Sky linkie


I know it's there - https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/shipid:5630138/zoom:14 but I thought I heard it was going to Rotterdam first and that was only a couple of days ago.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know it's there - https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/shipid:5630138/zoom:14 but I thought I heard it was going to Rotterdam first and that was only a couple of days ago.


I think this is why @Jenkins has to work 9 days on the trot.. He's got to unload it on his own!!


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2021)

Anyways, time to go feed the cats (I am being stared at by both of them) and then it will be time to go and feed me.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2021)

Cleared out a load of old paperwork from my desk, yup, 5 years old, never used it, bin. I was in the office on my own (TBH more or less the only one on a floor) until about 1pm when one of my colleagues came in for the 'meeting'. Our meeting was a little strange as the office was set out like an 'exam room' for 16 - no peeking ! Boss brought in a load of cake - I was a good lad, I had none.


----------



## pawl (3 Aug 2021)

Some one please tell me what have elephants got to do with cookers.cos last time I looked no way could I get the tip of its trunk in my cooker 🐘🐘🐘


----------



## oldwheels (3 Aug 2021)

This week is Salen agricultural show on Thursday. Used to be a big event for the whole of the north of the island and everything, and I really mean everything closed for business as everyone went. 
Now nothing closes and some people probably have no idea such an event happens.
The following day used to be Bunessan show for the south end but that was put back by a week to allow the farmers to get their stock ready again or more likely to give them time to sober up.
I never liked Salen show but Bunessan was one of the nicest shows we attended as it was more local and we met old friends from a social rather than a business perspective. It was a 55 mile journey each way but worth it.
Salen latterly was more the green wellie brigade prancing around.
The Clydesdale bank was there at Bunessan also with their mobile bank and a caravan for dispensing free drink to customers. Happy days and I could write a book about that show alone.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2021)

Nice de stressing 11 miles completed


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2021)

The girls had tuna.

I had Turkish eggs and chips, followed by the half a punnet of strawberries left over from lunch.


----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2021)

Nice little 25 miler with a shopping stop in the middle. Came out of the stop and was putting the groceries in the T-bag when I noticed that some 🤬 had left an empty cigarette packet on my saddle. There was a bin about five feet away.

Are there really people so dumb that they can't tell the difference between a Brompton and a litter bin


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Nice little 25 miler with a shopping stop in the middle. Came out of the stop and was putting the groceries in the T-bag when I noticed that some 🤬 had left an empty cigarette packet on my saddle. There was a bin about five feet away.
> 
> Are there really people's dumb that they can't tell the difference between a Brompton and a litter bin


They'd have had to possibly walk five feet further. A whole 60 inches!!


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> They'd have had to possibly walk five feet further. A whole 60 inches!!



Oh, the arduousness of it all! One will surely faint with the effort...


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh, the arduousness of it all! One will surely faint with the effort...


Wonder if @tyred saw any body lying nearby.


----------



## carpiste (3 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Nice little 25 miler with a shopping stop in the middle. Came out of the stop and was putting the groceries in the T-bag when I noticed that some 🤬 had left an empty cigarette packet on my saddle. There was a bin about five feet away.
> 
> Are there really people so dumb that they can't tell the difference between a Brompton and a litter bin


You think you have problems


----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> You think you have problems


If someone wants to store their empty fag packets in their passenger footwell that is entirely their business. 

I don't want them left on top of my Brooks


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2021)

Last year I bought a "miniature" rose in Tesco for 50p on yellow sticker. They're sold as indoor plants, and don't tend to survive for that long as the cuttings aren't that well rooted. I do buy them though, as they last longer than cut flowers.

Anyway, one cutting survived, and has thrived in a pot under the garage porch. And it has rewarded me with these beautiful pale pink blooms...


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2021)

Anyways, time to slope off for a  and do some writing. I haven't done as much today as I would have liked.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Aug 2021)

thinking I need a tooth filling repaired


----------



## Jenkins (3 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Did you ever go to the Tin Snail 24 hour races at Snett @Jenkins ?
> 
> Anyways, time for a


Not the tin snails (it's on the August public holiday weekend at Snetterton if anyone is interested), but I did do the old Wilhire a few times - even sleeping in the car at the circuit even though it was only an hour from home.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @Jenkins ... Did pop out and wave to the Evergiven?


Bit difficult to do from mid-Norfolk as I was out for the day. I'd seen it was at anchor, but didn't know they were berthing it today.

(Warning - this information is far from mundane)
They've not berthed it at the normal terminal for vessels of it's size (berths 8 & 9), but at the far end of Trinity terminal. This has recently been dredged to take some larger vessels (New Panamax size) and the Ever Given can be accomodated due to most of the cargo having been offloaded in Rotterdam so it has a higher draft.

Edited to add: Hopefully by the time I start work tomorrow afternoon, all the paperwork will have been dealt with by Tuesday's late shift & Wednesday's early shift, just leaving any cargo checks to be done by muggins here


----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2021)

I have a date with a duvet 😴


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I have a date with a duvet 😴


Hollow fill or duck down?


----------



## DCLane (4 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Last year I bought a "miniature" rose in Tesco for 50p on yellow sticker. They're sold as indoor plants, and don't tend to survive for that long as the cuttings aren't that well rooted. I do buy them though, as they last longer than cut flowers.
> 
> Anyway, one cutting survived, and has thrived in a pot under the garage porch. And it has rewarded me with these beautiful pale pink blooms...



About 8 years ago I planted two of them in the garden. They've grown ... massively ... and each summer despite cutting completely back cover a large area with pink flowers.

The garden flowers start white (apple trees, strawberry plants and a bush of some sort), then turn blue (a large Ceanothus), then pink (the minature roses plus others), finishing in yellow (clematis) in the autumn.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Aug 2021)

I attempted Spaghetti Puttanesca this evening. Cripes, a little of that sauce goes a long way.

https://www.seriouseats.com/spaghetti-puttanesca-pasta-week-capers-olives-anchovies-recipe


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Some one please tell me what have elephants got to do with cookers.cos last time I looked no way could I get the tip of its trunk in my cooker 🐘🐘🐘



It is elementally really, but not ill elephant. 

The element heats up the cooker.

BTW Did you hear about @Illaveago shooting an elephant in his pyjamas? 



Illaveago never did work out why the elephant was wearing pyjamas, but he thought it would make a good photo.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2021)

Speicher said:


> It is elementally really, but not ill elephant.
> 
> The element heats up the cooker.
> 
> ...


Did Illaveago have another set of pyjamas?


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Not the tin snails (it's on the August public holiday weekend at Snetterton if anyone is interested), but I did do the old Wilhire a few times - even sleeping in the car at the circuit even though it was only an hour from home.



I used to cover the Tin Snail 24 for Autosport back in the day, purely for the reason that I was local LOL... I'm 40 mins away in the other direction. Used to snatch naps in the car too.  And subsist on pot noodles.

Sadly the Willhire is before my time, but I do have the programmes for 1990 and 1991 in my archive.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> About 8 years ago I planted two of them in the garden. They've grown ... massively ... and each summer despite cutting completely back cover a large area with pink flowers.
> 
> The garden flowers start white (apple trees, strawberry plants and a bush of some sort), then turn blue (a large Ceanothus), then pink (the minature roses plus others), finishing in yellow (clematis) in the autumn.



Which is why I put the miniature bit in quotes  Because it's one heck of a misnomer...


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2021)

Right, I'm also off for a date with my duvet. (duck down)

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Aug 2021)

Morning all. Bit nippy outside again. Inside too. Days are definitely getting shorter. The sun is only just rising now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2021)

Good morning. trying to see if I can combine trains and cycling on the way back to Freiburg to explore a bit if the Black Forest. 

So far not much luck due to inconveniently placed hills.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2021)

Morning y'all
Happy Wednesday
Let's hope it's better than Tuesday was


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Happy Wednesday
> Let's hope it's better than Tuesday was


I second that but at the moment it is a miserably wet start to the day and l have to go and check on the horses , muck out and give them hay so that they will provide me with more stuff to muck out again later on


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I second that but at the moment it is a miserably wet start to the day and l have to go and check on the horses , muck out and give them hay so that they will provide me with more stuff to muck out again later on



Viscous circle going on in France me thinks
Talking of feeding animals our cat has been fed
First cuppa went down well


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Which is why I put the miniature bit in quotes  Because it's one heck of a misnomer...



I have two buddleja out the back that are going well this year, ones made 10 foot and the other 8 foot, they were sold as a miniature variety that would grow to a max 4 foot tall.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2021)

Black bin day, today.. Tea is in the offing 👍


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I have two buddleja out the back that are going well this year, ones made 10 foot and the other 8 foot, they were sold as a miniature variety that would grow to a max 4 foot tall.



They always seem to be a bit on the large size


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> They always seem to be a bit on the large size



They were both pruned down to 2-3 foot tall in the spring.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2021)

I'm going to push a vacuum cleaner around the house this morning while MrsPete flicks stuff with a duster. 
We might have to go to the shops later, too. 

Living the dream


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2021)

Speicher said:


> It is elementally really, but not ill elephant.
> 
> The element heats up the cooker.
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried putting an elephant in your pyjamas? It's bl**Dy difficult !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did Illaveago have another set of pyjamas?


Yes . I have some short ones for warm weather .


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2021)

Ebay emailed me to tell me an item that I had viewed has been re-listed. 

Did it ever occur to them that if I didn't buy it in the first place, then I still don't want to buy it in the second place!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to push a vacuum cleaner around the house this morning while MrsPete flicks stuff with a duster.
> We might have to go to the shops later, too.
> 
> Living the dream


To buy more dust ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. trying to see if I can combine trains and cycling on the way back to Freiburg to explore a bit if the Black Forest.
> 
> So far not much luck due to inconveniently placed hills.



Ooo. I found this one:







Shorter than previous attempts: just under 100k if I stay on the train a bit longer.

A lot of upness though...


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2021)

It is nice and sunny here this morning.
I have put our rubbish bin out .
I was watching some boaty peeps bobbing up and down on the water. I don't know how they play their game .


----------



## pawl (4 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hollow fill or duck down?




Duck down Must be a low bed room ceiling


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2021)

Back in the shed office. No trips planned back to work until early September (got two weeks off soon).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2021)

Top tea today! I'm watching the track cycling and doing the washing up in the gaps between the events.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2021)

I'm not sure who's turn it is to shake the crumbs out of the toaster.. 

I think I did it last time 🤔


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I have two buddleja out the back that are going well this year, ones made 10 foot and the other 8 foot, they were sold as a miniature variety that would grow to a max 4 foot tall.


Buddleia will take over the whole garden if not careful.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ooo. I found this one:
> 
> View attachment 602565
> 
> ...


If you build up, and hold your speed, you should be able to go over that hump just after the half way point with minimal input from yourself.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2021)

Son is back from Taiwan so I am trying to get over for a visit. Went down to Calmac local office and it is shut until next Monday. Aaaargh. 
Had a job getting parked as well so just abandoned the car and put up my blue badge. 
Try the call centre and got a recorded voice saying “ go away and try again another day”. Persisted with various other offices and eventually got a real person. If I want to travel on Saturday the next available booking is September 25th.
Cannot do it on line as I have concession cards which the system cannot handle and they will not take booking unless it is full price.
Eventually got bookings but not the times I wanted.
I should get one of these cars for the tourist season.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Aug 2021)

The domestic help (cleaner) has turned up , bloody disapproving French woman. Just because l don't clean stuff ...what does she think she is paid to do


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Buddleia will take over the whole garden if not careful.



Thats why they get pruned in the spring, I've seen them allowed to grow wild and they've grown into large tree's


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> The domestic help (cleaner) has turned up , bloody disapproving French woman. Just because l don't clean stuff ...what does she think she is paid to do


Say you'd have to pay her less if you do any of the work. You pay by results.


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2021)

It has started raining really heavily. Really overcast too, I had to switch on the light.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats why they get pruned in the spring, I've seen them allowed to grow wild and they've grown into large tree's


They also tend to travel and were a problem at one time on railway lines as the draught from passing trains spread them along the line


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2021)

Hardly a cloud in the sky 
Second cuppa and toast went down well
Shame I spilt some of the tea on the floor and kitchen units


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Hardly a cloud in the sky
> Second cuppa and toast went down well
> Shame I spilt some of the tea on the floor and kitchen units


You deserve a cuppa.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2021)

I have fitted the elephant in the cooker and it is working . I'm useful at doing some things.
I have also been given some training at badge making . Not too good at it at the moment . I can feel a nap coming on .


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I have fitted the elephant in the cooker and it is working . I'm useful at doing some things.
> I have also been given some training at badge making . Not too good at it at the moment . I can feel a nap coming on .


Not content with an elephant in the room, you have to have one in your cooker.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats why they get pruned in the spring, I've seen them allowed to grow wild and they've grown into large tree's



Ours is pruned to about 3 foot high at the end of the year - branches go in my shredder (mmm power tool). The bush is about 12ft high at the moment.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Say you'd have to pay her less if you do any of the work. You pay by results.


I think discretion is the better part of valour .....esp. when she has a broom in her hands


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Buddleia will take over the whole garden if not careful.


Excellent butterfly attracters, though! 🦋


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2021)

Time for a ride.  Back in a bit.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> The domestic help (cleaner) has turned up , bloody disapproving French woman. Just because l don't clean stuff ...what does she think she is paid to do


When MrsPete had a cleaning company, she would only accept business from clean people & houses.. 

Only possible exception was a 'Full Spring Clean' and that cost a lot!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Son is back from Taiwan so I am trying to get over for a visit. Went down to Calmac local office and it is shut until next Monday. Aaaargh.
> Had a job getting parked as well so just abandoned the car and put up my blue badge.
> Try the call centre and got a recorded voice saying “ go away and try again another day”. Persisted with various other offices and eventually got a real person. If I want to travel on Saturday the next available booking is September 25th.
> Cannot do it on line as I have concession cards which the system cannot handle and they will not take booking unless it is full price.
> ...



Wouldn't one of these be better?


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> When MrsPete had a cleaning company, she would only accept business from clean people & houses..
> 
> Only possible exception was a 'Full Spring Clean' and that cost a lot!


How'd she give a person a "full spring clean"?


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wouldn't one of these be better?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 602584


Not with that flag on it and I doubt it would survive the Firth of Lorne where I have sailed so know the area.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not with that flag on it and I doubt it would survive the Firth of Lorne where I have sailed so know the area.



Agreed on the flag. The vehicle in the background has a rather nice one though...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> If you build up, and hold your speed, you should be able to go over that hump just after the half way point with minimal input from yourself.



I hope you don't organise any group rides...


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> How'd she give a person a "full spring clean"?


If they were in need of personal cleanliness she would not accept the business. Simples..


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I hope you don't organise any group rides...


I used to, including total control over the routes, including bail out routes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> How'd she give a person a "full spring clean"?



"Stand still..."


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> I used to, including total control over the routes, including bail out routes.



Did you tell them "ride fast and you can just roll over the Pennines"?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Aug 2021)

Heading out on bike ride.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2021)

That was interesting!
A bit on the news just now had a chap saying that a container from China used to cost £2,000 , he has now been quoted £15,000 for a similar container. It just shows that we should make things ourselves and that buying from abroad isn't always cheaper.


----------



## DCLane (4 Aug 2021)

@Illaveago container prices have rocketed over the past 18 months. It's one of several factors changing the balance of manufacturing costs.

Oh, and I'm sat in a medical centre waiting for an unpleasant investigation. It's a private company using the NHS base. If I can't sit down for a week afterwards there's a good reason.  Getting older's not fun.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> @Illaveago container prices have rocketed over the past 18 months. It's one of several factors changing the balance of manufacturing costs.
> 
> Oh, and I'm sat in a medical centre waiting for an unpleasant investigation. It's a private company using the NHS base. If I can't sit down for a week afterwards there's a good reason.  Getting older's not fun.


Good luck with your examination.
Billy Connolly used to bring up the subject in some of his shows.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> That was interesting!
> A bit on the news just now had a chap saying that a container from China used to cost £2,000 , he has now been quoted £15,000 for a similar container. It just shows that we should make things ourselves and that buying from abroad isn't always cheaper.



Apparently Containers are generally built in China, whereas Swapbodies are usually made in Europe: swapbodies are more expensive to make but lighter and larger in many cases so they work out cheaper in the long run.

So there. This is what you find out when you make models of random stuff instead of having a social life.


----------



## carpiste (4 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> How'd she give a person a "full spring clean"?


Probably a quick hose down


----------



## carpiste (4 Aug 2021)

Had a lovely ride out today in sunshine but not too warm. Got back, had a cuppa and now after checking a few mundanities am going to have something to eat. But what? Mrs C has gone shopping with daughter so I have to decide myself! Oh My!


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> @Illaveago container prices have rocketed over the past 18 months. It's one of several factors changing the balance of manufacturing costs.
> 
> Oh, and I'm sat in a medical centre waiting for an unpleasant investigation. It's a private company using the NHS base. If I can't sit down for a week afterwards there's a good reason.  Getting older's not fun.



That one is it !


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2021)

I'm back. 16 miles off road. 8 minutes in it started to rain, and 16 minutes in, it chucked it down. Fortunately I was on the tow path which was heavily tree lined, so avoided the worst. After about 30 minutes it stopped leaving a dry ride.

My knee is still sore - can't put any power down, but I'm OK spinning - managed 25 miles yesterday. It's more painful walking  Pain is the top edge of the kneecap so I suspect I've strained a ligament. So long as I can ride, nothing matters.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> @Illaveago container prices have rocketed over the past 18 months. It's one of several factors changing the balance of manufacturing costs.
> 
> Oh, and I'm sat in a medical centre waiting for an unpleasant investigation. It's a private company using the NHS base. If I can't sit down for a week afterwards there's a good reason.  Getting older's not fun.


If you’re not at the start of the Roses to Wrags audax on Saturday, I’ll know why. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## newts (4 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Apparently Containers are generally built in China, whereas Swapbodies are usually made in Europe: swapbodies are more expensive to make but lighter and larger in many cases so they work out cheaper in the long run.
> 
> So there. This is what you find out when you make models of random stuff instead of having a social life.


A company I do contract work for bring in around 70 containers/month & were paying £1,750/container, currently £8-10,000. Too many empty containers in europe/UK & not enough empties in the east is a major issue leading to the rising costs. Interestingly some of their containers have just docked that we're stuck on a boat in the canal🙄


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Did you tell them "ride fast and you can just roll over the Pennines"?


Close!
Just get enough speed up and you'll be over that hill in front of you before you realise.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Close!
> Just get enough speed up and you'll be over that hill in front of you before you realise.


When I led a group ride once, I had a rider panicking about the upcoming hill from the moment they saw it. I managed to convince them the apparent gradient was an optical illusion. They got to the top without any issues.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2021)

Warm and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well (too cold) so had to put a throw on the bed. Did not sleep well (too hot) so had to remove the throw. The night-time equivalent of the hokey kokey, I suppose.

Spent the morning writing.

Had a fine lunch of an egg mayonnaise sandwich, half a punnet of strawberries, a nice portion of grapes and two 

About to go out and see to cutting some grass. I bought more fuel for the mower yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> When I led a group ride once, I had a rider panicking about the upcoming hill from the moment they saw it. I managed to convince them the apparent gradient was an optical illusion. They got to the top without any issues.


Mount Everest ?


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Aug 2021)

Are we winning the Olympics? Are they over yet?


----------



## Chief Broom (4 Aug 2021)

Being a newbie to this cycling lark I find im wearing out tyres by my awesome strength especially going up hills....just today i left a long streak of burning smoking rubber on the asphalt as my muscles of steel applied to much pressure....Ive solved this excess of power by carrying an anvil in my panniers....


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Mount Everest ?


You'd have thought so from the look on the rider's face when they saw the hill!


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2021)

That did not go to plan.

One of the cartridge bearings on the cutting deck has seized. I knew it was on its last legs, though as it's been graunchy for a while. 

Might as well replace all the deck bearings while I'm at it. Will go to the local agricultural engineering place and ask them to order in once I've figured out what I need.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2021)

It's flying ant day in SE London. Keeping your mouth shut while riding is strongly advised.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Aug 2021)

Is that from experience Deptford? 😁


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Is that from experience Deptford? 😁


Uhhumm!


----------



## carpiste (4 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> You'd have thought so from the look on the rider's face when they saw the hill!


That`d be me then


----------



## carpiste (4 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Is that from experience Deptford? 😁


We`ve all done it


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2021)

Just gave our rear lawn a quick trim


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2021)

I have a  and a Tesco own-brand kit kat


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Aug 2021)

Back from bike ride.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> a Tesco own-brand kit kat


I'll bet that's good w/ vanilla ice cream!


----------



## rockyroller (4 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> I have to decide myself!


don't let it be a sausage & pepper calzone, like me last night. when Wifey found out, she was full of healthy advice ...


----------



## rockyroller (4 Aug 2021)

sales meeting is cruising now I only received 10 phone calls from the conference room this morning & none this afternoon! yahoo! oops spoke too soon!


----------



## rockyroller (4 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> cartridge bearings on the cutting deck


lawn mower?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2021)

I've just come back from a 12 mile ride . I thought I had better go out before the weather turned bad .
So that's 2 rides on the Holdsworth Avanti this week . 24 miles on Monday and 12 tonight . That's 72 miles on the bike so far and it rides well.
As someone said on another forum it does encourage you to ride faster on it . I am happy with it .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> How'd she give a person a "full spring clean"?


That is a leading question your honour and as such is best left to the imagination !!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2021)

A nice 14 miles just completed


----------



## mybike (4 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats why they get pruned in the spring, I've seen them allowed to grow wild and they've grown into large tree's



I had one & it was viciously cut back every year, otherwise the pavement would be somewhat narrowed by it.


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2021)

Rain of Biblical proportions here means that I cancelled this evening's planned ride. 

Did a little bit of tidying in the shed and also cleaned and oiled the chain on the Brompton and fitted new rear brake pads. Noted that the rear tyre is almost worn through to the canvas, the chain should ideally be replaced and the brake cables aren't as free as they should be. I admit I have neglected it. 

I know that I use the bike pretty often but I didn't think that I'd clocked up that many miles on it. I only replaced the tyre in 2019 but I suppose that the small wheel size means it will wear out faster. 

I also found my missing spanner, slightly corroded now. God only knows why I left it sitting in the window box


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2021)

Trout baked in watercress sauce, new potatoes and steamed green beans. 

Hampshire on a plate.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I'll bet that's good w/ vanilla ice cream!



If I had any ice cream...



rockyroller said:


> lawn mower?



Yep. A rather venerable Westwood ride on with a 36 inch cutting deck.


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2021)

There was a loose screw in my sunglasses so I tightened it. 

Mind you, to listen to the torrential rain on the roof and the window and to look at the forecast for the next week, it may be quite some time before I need sunglasses again...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2021)

I assembled a latte server, which is what furniture people now seem to call it, although it looks alarmingly like a credenza. I also assembled an office chair, all of this looks rather early sixties French Provincial in style.


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2021)

It's time to visit the Land of Nod. With all this rain today I think I will take the Viking longship.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> It's time to visit the Land of Nod. With all this rain today I think I will take the Viking longship.


What did you do with the rest?
https://www.irishcentral.com/roots/history/4500-year-old-boat-galway-viking-discovered


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Aug 2021)

Speaking of Crazy Shoite, I have to go to vestry meeting.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2021)

Time for a


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2021)

Laundry on, tea brewing. I'll be taking the recycling out soon. And then I will probably go back to bed for an hour or so.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2021)

Bin's are out ready
Clear blue skies
Things are putting up a fight this morning


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2021)

First cuppa sliding down well
Workstation ready for take off 
Cat has been fed


----------



## tyred (5 Aug 2021)

Still pouring rain. 

Should stop the council from moaning about water shortages until the next time we have a dry week!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2021)

Morning .
It is sunny here with a dappled sky . The rain which was forecast for last night didn't materialize! I feel bad as I thought that as the weather was going to get wetter I had better now the lawn . Sadly I cut a Slow Worm in half !  It must have been hiding in some long grass at the edge of the lawn . I try to be careful of frogs which may be lurking but it was a complete surprise ! I wish there was some sort of a guard but then I suppose it wouldn't be any good at cutting grass.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2021)

Time to pack Beautiful Daughter in the Bakfiets and take her to Kindergarten.

Normally she'd ride her own bike but that's hard with a broken wrist.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time to pack Beautiful Daughter in the Bakfiets and take her to Kindergarten.
> 
> Normally she'd ride her own bike but that's hard with a broken wrist.



Back now.

Don't feel too sorry for Beautiful Daughter: she sits there like royalty and waves regally at her friends.

Last Kindy day tomorrow...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2021)

There was what I think was a Jersey Tiger in the laundry. I thought I'd take a picture but managed to get the scaffolding outside in focus instead.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Aug 2021)

Wet and windy. 
Had a look at the webcam at Craignure ferry terminal. Cannot see much as the camera lens is covered in rain drops but looks to be jammed with traffic going off, mostly in the standby lane.
A Spar delivery lorry with large trailer has just come off the ferry and is doing a delivery to the shop and thus blocking one lane until he has finished. Happens every morning.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2021)

I don't like the scratch race, it's too much for my one brain cell to cope with !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2021)

I'm now annoyed with myself. Apparently, the Jersey Tiger has never been seen in London before this summer and I took an out of focus picture of it! And I opened all the windows to allow it to escape. It's now gone.


----------



## mybike (5 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is sunny here with a dappled sky . The rain which was forecast for last night didn't materialize! I feel bad as I thought that as the weather was going to get wetter I had better now the lawn . Sadly I cut a Slow Worm in half !  It must have been hiding in some long grass at the edge of the lawn . I try to be careful of frogs which may be lurking but it was a complete surprise ! I wish there was some sort of a guard but then I suppose it wouldn't be any good at cutting grass.



We had some torrential rain last night, dappled sky first thing, but now cloud building up.

Cassie met the man who empties the dog waste bin, not that she requires his services yet.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2021)

Sunny, so far, with a light breeze.
I'm having a lazy day today as I've walked or ridden every day for quite a while. 

And it's coffee time ☕


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2021)

Sunny and a breeze here. Staying off the bike today to give my knee a rest. Volterol 12h isn't helping !


----------



## carpiste (5 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Sunny and a breeze here. Staying off the bike today to give my knee a rest. Volterol 12h isn't helping !


This bit of south Manchester is the same! Including the knees! Spooky 👻Only difference is I use Radion B.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2021)

Time for a break time for a Tesco fake kit kat


----------



## tyred (5 Aug 2021)

Still raining


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> This bit of south Manchester is the same! Including the knees! Spooky 👻Only difference is I use Radion B.



Might try deep heat !


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2021)

Better cut the grass shortly. I've yet another bald patch forming on my back lawn - son's been doing something with car parts and 'burnt' a patch of grass. He's been told no car stuff in the back. There is already bald patches on the lawn next to the drive - same culprit. Grr.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2021)

I'm going to need to clean my bike soon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a break time for a Tesco fake kit kat



A curious market strategy.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A curious market strategy.


Perhaps fake is wrong word and correct term is copy of the original kit kat


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Aug 2021)

A five chipolata butty munched whilst watching the Mens Omnium. Tasty! And the butty was good too


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> A five chipolata butty munched whilst watching the Mens Omnium. Tasty! And the butty was good too


Walls' sausages?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2021)

Grey here.
I've seen some rain. Just a few spots .. I've had to water some pot plants due to the torrential rain !


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2021)

I know I said I was going to have a lazy day, today, but so fat I've cleaned my specs and dead-headed some petunias!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2021)

I am watching some Beeb news and the reader just asked horsey type person a question how important something was! I thought she was going to ask how important a horse was ?


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Walls' sausages?


I kenny believe you said that!


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2021)

Grass cut. Might need to get grass seed, the 'patch' is looking poorly.


----------



## tyred (5 Aug 2021)

A U2 song somehow ended up in my suggested playlist on YouTube


----------



## DCLane (5 Aug 2021)

Having had haircuts earlier, and tackled the stress-causer that is NHS Covid Pass creation I'm sat near Cawood in North Yorkshire.

Son no. 2's test-riding the course for a 2/3/4 race on Sunday before driving practice. You have been warned 

Oh, and a bit of plastic with the 'G' on has cracked and fallen off my Peugeot Tepee's rear tailgate.


----------



## carpiste (5 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I know I said I was going to have a lazy day, today, but so fat I've cleaned my specs and dead-headed some petunias!


Some people just don`t know when to stop!


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2021)

Overcast and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept in. Feel a bit less sketchy. Have spent the morning working on the writing and watching coverage from Tokyo. Currently watching the climbing - now that is totally bonkers.

Almost time for lunch.


----------



## carpiste (5 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Grass cut. Might need to get grass seed, the 'patch' is looking poorly.


What caused the bald patch? If it`s brake fluid or something equally as toxic all the seed in the world won`t help! You`ll need to dig it out, deep, and replace it with decent soil before seeding  Kids hey?


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> What caused the bald patch? If it`s brake fluid or something equally as toxic all the seed in the world won`t help! You`ll need to dig it out, deep, and replace it with decent soil before seeding  Kids hey?



One patch is engine oil, the other possibly heat from a welder ! Grrrr Leaving the 'oil' patch for now as some grass is growing back.

There is yet another 'car' on the drive having lowering springs fitted. Another Fabia friend !


----------



## pawl (5 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Sunny and a breeze here. Staying off the bike today to give my knee a rest. Volterol 12h isn't helping !




I have a dodgy right knee.I use Volterol 12hplus a knee support.Does help when standing to climbe


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I know I said I was going to have a lazy day, today, but so fat I've cleaned my specs and *dead-headed some petunias!*




Ouch!!!!

Is the bike OK though?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Aug 2021)

*Mod Note:*
Off topic Covid19 posts have been deleted, please use the relevant threads to discuss the pandemic.
Cheers from the mods.


----------



## mybike (5 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Grass cut. Might need to get grass seed, the 'patch' is looking poorly.



Was weeding a flower bed this morning & wondering why the grass I was pulling up was better than that on the lawn.


----------



## mybike (5 Aug 2021)

Just received a notification of work on our road. They've highlighted our road in red & added another that doesn't exist. Somehow I'm lacking confidence in their ability to do the work.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2021)

Had a stilton and pineapple chutney sandwich for lunch, along with a persimmon, some strawberries and two


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2021)

Afternoon break time with a hot chocolate


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> One patch is engine oil, the other possibly heat from a welder ! Grrrr Leaving the 'oil' patch for now as some grass is growing back.
> 
> There is yet another 'car' on the drive having lowering springs fitted. Another Fabia friend !


Can you not lower it onto some bricks overnight?


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can you not lower it onto some bricks overnight?



Sod the bricks... Leave it on the brake discs. That'll learn 'em...


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Sod the bricks... Leave it on the brake discs. That'll learn 'em...


Then they'd have to leave it there, not what he wants.

He could also arrange for someone to sell the wheels back. With his cut taken off course.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2021)

There is a requirement to be sociable tonight.

In other news, I've ordered some maps of the Black Forest.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Aug 2021)

Raining ☔️


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Aug 2021)

Making cup of green tea 🍵


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> He could also arrange for someone to sell the wheels back. With his cut taken off course.



That's what I had in mind - suitably recompensed for his inconvenience, of course.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2021)

Raining here too.

I have a


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2021)

I've just popped a pizza into the oven. I was feeling hungry so it seemed like the right thing to do.


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Aug 2021)

1am in the morning here and I’ve just been woken up by a storm.

We seem to be getting them almost daily/nightly now..


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2021)

It has stopped raining.

I shall watch the news, and then I will pop out to drop off mum's prescription at the quack.


----------



## DCLane (5 Aug 2021)

At my cycling club's clubhouse meeting - first time in 18 months. Lots of cake to celebrate. I may be a


----------



## carpiste (5 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> There is a requirement to be sociable tonight.
> 
> In other news, I've ordered some maps of the Black Forest.


Will this map show where they keep the Gateaux


----------



## rockyroller (5 Aug 2021)

our "busy season" is just weeks away but our prep is heating up. the owner of the company is 77. last year was the battle of his career. this year he is showing signs of memory loss. he has always struggled with dyslexia, but also is a micro-manager. he's been an inspiration to work for. I never knew how he did it. I can barely handle my own dept's responsibilities. I'm sad for him. this is going to be a hard year. looking forward to December ... when our industry takes a sigh of relief. I hope he can stick it out. wondering where I'll go if/when he sells the business

love the distractions that this & other forums provide! my little escape


----------



## Jenkins (5 Aug 2021)

It's a really quiet evening at work. The most exciting thing I've done has been to monitor the rain radar to try to work out if it will clear by going home time. 

Managed to do a load of ironing, the vacuuming done & the kitchen floor cleaned before having to leave for work, so at least it's not been a complete write off of the day.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2021)

It's rained then stopped then rained and now stopped


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It's rained then stopped then rained and now stopped


Traditional Brit's life story there.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2021)

Ripple said:


> That's why I've got my anti-nut jab today.


Just thought I'd let you know it's not worked. I'm still here.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Will this map show where they keep the Gateaux



Is it the Gateau from the Chateau?


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2021)

Lovely supper of spaghetti with spinach, pesto, sun-dried tomatoes, creme fraiche and lashings of Grana Padano. And roasted baby plum tomatoes on the side. Followed by the last of the strawberries.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of spaghetti with spinach, pesto, sun-dried tomatoes, creme fraiche and lashings of Grana Padano. And roasted baby plum tomatoes on the side. Followed by the last of the strawberries.


No cuppa?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Is it the Gateau from the Chateau?


Le gateau du chateau est toujours servi sur plateau.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> No cuppa?



One is slipping down very nicely right now


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Aug 2021)

I need a wee.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I need a wee.


Dram?


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I need a wee.


One?


----------



## DCLane (5 Aug 2021)

In route-checking for Saturday's 200km audax the organiser's left off 4 key consecutive route instructions. The result? There _may_ be some lost participants in rural Lincolnshire.

Oh, and the gpx file puts you down a nasty A-road rather than the instructions which take a nicer, quiet route to Gainsborough.


----------



## carpiste (5 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I need a wee.


You do realise you can have too much mundanity


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Aug 2021)

Having a bournville finger with a brandy, nice combo


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Having a bournville finger with a brandy, nice combo


Are you dunking?


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Are you dunking?


Funnily enough no, but generally two fingers to one slurp. Very acceptable


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2021)

I have a  and some bbq crispy coated peanuts.

I will not be buying those peanuts again. Because they are so very moreish and I can't bloody stop...


----------



## rockyroller (6 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> bbq crispy coated peanuts.I will not be buying those peanuts again. Because they are so very moreish and I can't bloody stop...


I read walnuts are good for us, easier to digest than peanuts. but so bland


----------



## rockyroller (6 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> In route-checking for Saturday's 200km audax the organiser's left off 4 key consecutive route instructions. The result? There _may_ be some lost participants in rural Lincolnshire.Oh, and the gpx file puts you down a nasty A-road rather than the instructions which take a nicer, quiet route to Gainsborough.


yikes! maybe it's a test


----------



## rockyroller (6 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> There is a requirement to be sociable tonight.
> In other news, I've ordered some maps of the Black Forest.


maybe they will serve Black Forest cake


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2021)

Good morning.

Survived sociableness.

Beautiful Daughter's last day at Kindergarten today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> maybe they will serve Black Forest cake



Ah yes, but where? Hence the need for a map.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2021)

Morning all 
Well that was a night of thought
Things are starting to happen 
Not sure what the weather is doing


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2021)

There is a significant amount of_ vässerruntergefällening_ going on.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Aug 2021)

Just back from the first ride in a week, really awful weather, and I've had my bottom bracket replaced.

Pasta and tea now.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2021)

First cuppa went down well 
Our old cat doesn't like veg 
Just about drizzling outside


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2021)

It has been raining this afternoon. Proper rain , the wet stuff!


rockyroller said:


> yikes! maybe it's a test


Survival of the fittest !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2021)

Morning. It's not raining here at the moment , grey clouds are flying past at a fair lick . Looks a bit windy out .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2021)

Morning. Gusty outside and looking like rain. Tea's still brewing and the cycling's underway again.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2021)

Better looking morning so far but still warnings of thunderstorms. Mostly these general warnings come to nothing here in this northern corner.
Another lazy day I think.
Looking at next week when I am supposed to be away on "holiday" the weather looks pretty grim so I may not get much cycling done but at least it is a change of scenery.
Looking at the ferry webcam the whole marshalling area is jammed with a lot of camper vans and motorhomes. Later ferries have lots of delivery vans heading back to Oban but they generally have block bookings to ensure they get back to Oban.
My new project of putting up old photos on the appropriate FB page seems to be going well. I need to get a reader for the 35mm ones tho' but not till I get back home after my away trip.
The writers club is starting up again but I have little in common with most of them so may not bother rejoining.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2021)

It's raining now. If it continues I think I will wash my car .

In other news. I found that Georgie has a cut on his inner thigh . It's not bleeding but he has been washing it and the area is bald . We are keeping an eye on him .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2021)

Oh no ! It's the omniumnumnumnum! 
Who keeps track of all that's going on ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Oh no ! It's the omniumnumnumnum!
> Who keeps track of all that's going on ?


The men's omnium was won by Walls yesterday, the women's is on Sunday. What we have now is the women's Madison.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The men's omnium was won by Walls yesterday, the women's is on Sunday. What we have now is the women's Madison.


I think they called it an omniumnumnumnum just now. Either that or I miss heard it . Whatever it's called I don't like it's it is too confusing ! . Need a few riders going in the opposite direction to liven it up a bit .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I think they called it an omniumnumnumnum just now. Either that or I miss heard it . Whatever it's called I don't like it's it is too confusing ! . Need a few riders going in the opposite direction to liven it up a bit .


They've slimmed the omnium down for the Olympics so that it's now effectively a one day event. That Madison was some of the most brilliant riding I've ever seen from Kenny and Archibald. Gold.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Aug 2021)

taking my remaining vacation days before the proverbial you know what hits the you know what at work. supposed to be a hot summer day. pondering where to ride thinking the MTB to the beach is in order


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2021)

Old age must be really getting to me.
My photo project on FB is going well and I am now in regular correspondence with somebody who must be about the same age as myself.
The problem is that while he clearly knows me I have no idea who he is.
There are two others I used to know with the name he uses but both have been dead for some years. Hardly likely to be somebody using the internet from the afterlife.


----------



## DCLane (6 Aug 2021)

@oldwheels - could it be that he's mixed you up with someone else? Or that they were so uninspiring years ago you've simply blanked them from your memory?


----------



## tyred (6 Aug 2021)

It's dry here but still really overcast and thundery and I have a headache. 

I received an email from a courier company this morning that the parcel that they delivered on Wednesday and I signed for is sent out for delivery today and will be with me shortly


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2021)

Blooming heck @Accy cyclist 

What's been happening to the locals - I know you've a few weirdo's below your flat...

https://www.zombieinfection.co.uk/zombie-experience-manchester


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> @oldwheels - could it be that he's mixed you up with someone else? Or that they were so uninspiring years ago you've simply blanked them from your memory?


I think I may have sussed him out. He uses the name Iain which is a gaelic version of John and looking at his other posts he refers to a great grandfather with the same surname who lived in what was the family house for several generations. 
He could not possibly in a relatively small community mix me up with anyone else and the last 50 years here were certainly not uninspiring. I lived a much fuller and varied life here that would be likely on the mainland. We missed access to a swimming pool and a decent library but there were compensations.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Aug 2021)

Another storm rolling in it appears.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2021)

Cool, blustery and showery here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning writing and watching coverage from Tokyo.

It is almost time for lunch.


----------



## carpiste (6 Aug 2021)

On and off rain all day. Wind is gusty and no way was I cycling today. Might get on the exercise bike later and watch a movie at the same time on the pc. Mrs C has been getting under my feet cleaning  She seems to think that if we can`t get out it makes sense to do household chores!


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I read walnuts are good for us, easier to digest than peanuts. but so bland



I dunno, the walnuts I forage from the hedgerows are always very tasty. 

Picked up 25 kilos last year. Not a good year this year unfortunately, I'll be lucky to get 5 kilos, I reckon...


----------



## carpiste (6 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I dunno, the walnuts I forage from the hedgerows are always very tasty.
> 
> Picked up 25 kilos last year. Not a good year this year unfortunately, I'll be lucky to get 5 kilos, I reckon...


When you say forage.... more like scrumping methinks seeing as Walnuts grow on trees not hedges


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> When you say forage.... more like scrumping methinks seeing as Walnuts grow on trees not hedges



Nope, I really do mean forage.  Trees growing in the hedgerows are fair game for anyone. Same applies to apples and filberts. (The advantage of living out in the boonies.)

I wouldn't help myself to anything that belongs to someone else.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> In route-checking for Saturday's 200km audax the organiser's left off 4 key consecutive route instructions. The result? There _may_ be some lost participants in rural Lincolnshire.
> 
> Oh, and the gpx file puts you down a nasty A-road rather than the instructions which take a nicer, quiet route to Gainsborough.


Yes, I checked it too and the route sheet and GPX don't match. Picked the best of both and tweaked accordingly. Depending which weather website you look at, tomorrow may be interesting ☔⛈⚡

I'll be the one in the Bolsover jersey.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2021)

The chin has been shaved 
The work station has been put away 
Let the weekend start


----------



## tyred (6 Aug 2021)

It appears to be Irish monsoon season. Has barely stopped raining all week and it's mostly been absolutely torrential.


----------



## DCLane (6 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Yes, I checked it too and the route sheet and GPX don't match. Picked the best of both and tweaked accordingly. Depending which weather website you look at, tomorrow may be interesting ☔⛈⚡
> 
> I'll be the one in the Bolsover jersey.



That means you won't be lost somewhere in rural Lincolnshire 

Looks like it'll be showers all day. Just deciding whether to go full wet and steady or lightweight and fast. Probably the former, although I'll double-check tomorrow morning's weather forecast, which means top tube bag, extra battery back, etc.. I'll be in a Ravensthorpe CC jersey.


----------



## tyred (6 Aug 2021)

It's stopped raining. I might


----------



## carpiste (6 Aug 2021)

Just had my Richmond meat free sausage, Butternut squash, Kale and Asparagus! Yummy!
Mrs C has made a cuppa so life doesn`t get much better!


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ah yes, but where? Hence the need for a map.


Just keep an eye open for the teddy bears. Then follow them.


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> It's stopped raining. I might


Did you?


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2021)

Lovely supper of portobello mushrooms stuffed with cream cheese, herbs and garlic, and topped with a parmesan crumb topping, wholegrain cous cous with sundried tomatoes and oregano, and a medley of roasted veggies (onions, courgettes and peppers).

Now it's time for a


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ah yes, but where? Hence the need for a map.



Maps arrived. No obvious source of cake, but lots of ideas for bike tours.


----------



## tyred (6 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you?


I did. Twenty-five miles on the Brompton


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I did. Twenty-five miles on the Brompton


Fair play to you.


----------



## tyred (6 Aug 2021)

I had a look at the "take a book, leave a book" free library thing while I was out. It seems that someone has donated about a hundred Mills and Boons.


----------



## tyred (6 Aug 2021)

Dark chocolate or milk chocolate digestives. Such a difficult decision


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Dark chocolate or milk chocolate digestives. Such a difficult decision



Two of each.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Two of each.



There speaks a wise man


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Two of each.


Alternate between the two, taking equal amounts.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Aug 2021)

The butler has just prepared me a prosciutto and manchego sandwich.


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2021)

Time to visit the Land of Nod I think. 

Considering how much rain there has been, I will take the paddle steamer.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Time to visit the Land of Nod I think.
> 
> Considering how much rain there has been, I will take the paddle steamer.


Uncle Bobby's Steamboat?


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2021)

Am explaining the intricacies of the Omnium and Madison to a friend who has never watched track cycling before.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Aug 2021)

found a place I can cycle & fly the kite cam. just very little wind so I couldn't get any real altitude. almost couldn't stop laughing


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2021)

Seeing as I am awake it would be ride not to go and do some miles before feeding the cat 🐈


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Seeing as I am awake it would be ride not to go and do some miles before feeding the cat 🐈


Will you be ruding your bike?

Morning all. It's the kind of morning where I celebrate the fact that I'm not camping.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2021)

Beautiful Daughter is very excited: She's getting a "Big" bed today.

Also, we get to try the peanut butter and oats energy bars we made yesterday.


----------



## pawl (7 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Dark chocolate or milk chocolate digestives. Such a difficult decision





Definitely dark chocolate Take no notice of me cos I like Marmite


----------



## raleighnut (7 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Definitely dark chocolate Take no notice of me cos I like Marmite


The Co-op do an 85% dark choccy


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2021)

New plan for the ride back:






Removing the first set of hills and 20km makes it a lot more doable, especially as I still have to function as a normal human the day after.

Also, I kindof want to do the middle bit "properly" ie: as part of a ride from where I live to Stuttgart.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nope, I really do mean forage.  Trees growing in the hedgerows are fair game for anyone. Same applies to apples and filberts. (The advantage of living out in the boonies.)
> 
> I wouldn't help myself to anything that belongs to someone else.


When I lived in Helensburgh many years ago there were a few walnut tree on the edge of large house gardens which overhung the pavement. As schoolkids we went out at lunchtime and collected any nuts that had fallen and encouraged others to fall by throwing sticks up. Our fingers were stained brown during the whole walnut season. Happy days.😊


----------



## oldwheels (7 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of portobello mushrooms stuffed with cream cheese, herbs and garlic, and topped with a parmesan crumb topping, wholegrain cous cous with sundried tomatoes and oregano, and a medley of roasted veggies (onions, courgettes and peppers).
> 
> Now it's time for a


What are portobello mushrooms? I know the town just on the edge of Edinburgh but never heard any reference to mushrooms.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2021)

raleighnut said:


> The Co-op do an 85% dark choccy


I got some 95% chocolate from Lidl earlier this week and it's simply too much for me.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Aug 2021)

Looks nice outside but forecast is for heavy showers.
Had a look at the ferry webcam again just as ferry was discharging. Pouring off non stop but marshalling area is jammed again with hopefuls trying to get off. Will it never end?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Will you be ruding your bike?
> 
> Morning all. It's the kind of morning where I celebrate the fact that I'm not camping.


Back now from 48 ruding miles 
What a glorious start to the day
Off to the vets with the cat soon


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Aug 2021)

My 212 km Audax is over at the 22 km mark. Looks like my free hub has gone as the bike has no drive. Rescue is on the way.


----------



## mybike (7 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> It appears to be Irish monsoon season. Has barely stopped raining all week and it's mostly been absolutely torrential.



If it makes you feel any better:


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> It appears to be Irish monsoon season. Has barely stopped raining all week and it's mostly been absolutely torrential.



It's gerspüschening it down here as well, if it helps. There are however rumours of better weather next week; local government offices are preparing information leaflets to avoid panic among the populace in the event of a bright disc appearing in the sky.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My 212 km Audax is over at the 22 km mark. Looks like my free hub has gone as the bike has no drive. Rescue is on the way.



Did you get back okay?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's gerspüschening it down here as well, if it helps. There are however rumours of better weather next week; local government offices are preparing information leaflets to avoid panic among the populace in the event of a bright disc appearing in the sky.


Persistent Gersplüsch out here too. Amazingly, the cricket isn't rained off.


----------



## carpiste (7 Aug 2021)

The biggest problem with all this rain isn`t getting wet or stopping you cycling!
The biggest problem is trying to keep out of the way of Mrs C so she won`t decide a bedroom wants painting or we need new this, that or the other!
And of course you have more time to decide what to eat for lunch and dinner which brings with it its own issues!
It never ends!


----------



## oldwheels (7 Aug 2021)

Went out on the trike despite uncertain forecast and got a good run out for some exercise and not much traffic to bother me. 
A nice what we call a "soft" day. Damp, warm and little wind but there is a definite feel of autumn in the air. Just enough wind to keep the midges down.
It is all too easy just to sit and do nothing rather than bestir yourself to go out so glad I went.
Took the phone with the altimeter app and went from 78metres to 184metres above sea level. Not all straight up as some bits are level and there are also some dips. Been meaning to do that for some time but the app is on my spare phone which I never seemed to have with me.
Noticed strangely that the camp site had no tents. Mebbe the rain we have had has chased them away and the evenings were probably bad with midges.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> The biggest problem with all this rain isn`t getting wet or stopping you cycling!
> The biggest problem is trying to keep out of the way of Mrs C so she won`t decide a bedroom wants painting or we need new this, that or the other!
> And of course you have more time to decide what to eat for lunch and dinner which brings with it its own issues!
> It never ends!



We've just had a flat-packed semi-disposable Swedish furniture delivery for me to build...


----------



## KnittyNorah (7 Aug 2021)

Not yet brave enough to ride on wet and probably slippery tarmac, so I won't be getting out on the bike until Tuesday at the earliest - probably a good thing as it makes me give my leg joints a rest; I rode two days in succession and I did feel it a little the next day. Anyway I have lots to do, and a knitting machine meeting (the first actual meeting for 18mo!) to attend on Monday arvo, 12 - 15 of us - all vaccinated - in a large hall with all the doors and windows open. 
I hope in the not-too-distant future to be able to go to at least some of the meetings by bike, even if I have to take all morning to get there - and the bus back!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> We've just had a flat-packed semi-disposable Swedish furniture delivery for me to build...


Does German have a word for that?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does German have a word for that?


Schwedische.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2021)

I am going through much the same flat-pack furniture travails, it looks like redecorating may be occurring over an extended period. I built up a latte server, which actually appears to be a credenza, after travelling about to many rural furniture stores in search of what Mrs. GA found appropriate. Which is fun, Mrs. GA is a very good travelling companion.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2021)

Warm and blustery here chez Casa Reynard, with a mix of sunshine and showers.

Slept well, and my mojo is starting to return. Have spent the morning writing and watching coverage from Tokyo.

There are plans afoot to go yellow stickering in Tesco this evening.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> What are portobello mushrooms? I know the town just on the edge of Edinburgh but never heard any reference to mushrooms.



They're those big round open mushrooms


----------



## KnittyNorah (7 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> a latte server, which actually appears to be a credenza,



I have no idea what either of those things are. I was talking about furniture once with an American and she told me they had a new hutch. I said 'oh I didn't know you kept house rabbits ...' but she meant something like what I call a Welsh Dresser ...


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> I have no idea what either of those things are. I was talking about furniture once with an American and she told me they had a new hutch. I said 'oh I didn't know you kept house rabbits ...' but she meant something like what I call a Welsh Dresser ...



A credenza is a type of sideboard.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> A credenza is a type of sideboard.


I had to look it up when the word first appeared on here because I'd never heard it before.

It does look rather like a musical term combining cadenza and crescendo though.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2021)

Anyways, lunch is on the agenda. I has a hungry.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Schwedische.


Schwedisicherunflachverpackenselbstmontage?


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> A credenza is a type of sideboard.



It was latte server that confused me, I was automatically thinking computer and a type of server, looking up credenza helped ease the confusion.


----------



## KnittyNorah (7 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> A credenza is a type of sideboard.


It was the association with latte server that led me along a very strange path of imagery, I had in mind some sort of plug-in, possibly even plumb-in, really, _really _fancy furniture-size coffeemaker. Perhaps it is on castors to move it out of the way when not required ...


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Definitely dark chocolate Take no notice of me cos I like Marmite


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> New plan for the ride back:
> 
> View attachment 603050
> 
> ...


Found the cake location, clearly marked as well. You need to change your route.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> It was the association with latte server that led me along a very strange path of imagery, I had in mind some sort of plug-in, possibly even plumb-in, really, _really _fancy furniture-size coffeemaker. Perhaps it is on castors to move it out of the way when not required ...



Funny what the human brain can concoct at times 

Mind, as someone who doesn't drink coffee, I'm quite happy with my kettle and tea pot.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Aug 2021)

too much fun yesterday, today must prep our future reclaiming of our master bedroom for the painter Monday


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got some 95% chocolate from Lidl earlier this week and it's simply too much for me.


I'll have if you can't manage it!


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does German have a word for that?



Very likely.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's gerspüschening it down here as well, if it helps. There are however rumours of better weather next week; local government offices are preparing information leaflets to avoid panic among the populace in the event of a bright disc appearing in the sky.


Meteors or UFO?
Perseid meteor shower starts on the 8th of this month.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Meteors or UFO?
> Perseid meteor shower starts on the 8th of this month.



Which happens to be tomorrow...


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2021)

Anyways, time for this girl to go and round up her shopping bags, hand gel, list and face mask and think about toddling off to Tesco.


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 603124


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


>


You'll not risk it for a biscuit?


----------



## dave r (7 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll not risk it for a biscuit?



Definitely not.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2021)

Younger Son has just announced that as of tonight he will be using his new toothbrush.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Did you get back okay?


Yes, I got back fine thank you. My wonderful darling wife came and collected me and the bike, and knowing I was disappointed with not being able to ride, promptly rushed me out the door to attend a local gala with family. We had a good afternoon even with the odd spot of rain. This evening will be researching more about how to fix the bike.


----------



## carpiste (7 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Just enough wind to keep the midges down......
> *So lots of beans instead of dite! Cool *
> 
> ...... Mebbe the rain we have had has chased them away and the evenings were probably bad with midges.
> ...


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2021)

Chip butty


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Chip butty


Sandwich Butty


----------



## oldwheels (7 Aug 2021)

Wind usually falls calm at about 6 or 7 o'clock in the evening and then the midges come out to play and feast. Midge heaven if you are one of them. I have in my cycle bag Skin so Soft and a midge hood in the summer in case of an enforced stop at any time of day. I also have leg warmers if not wearing long trousers.
They do say that is why the Highland Fling was invented as if you move vigorously midges are discouraged.


----------



## midlife (7 Aug 2021)

Does Skin so Soft work, I remember reading about it in one man and his bike..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2021)

I just realised that tomorrow's Olympic cycling starts around 2am tomorrow. There's a challenge. I may slope off quietly. Filer à l'anglaise, as the French would have it. One beer, disappear.


----------



## newts (7 Aug 2021)

Beers in the pub pre match, exciting 0-0. A couple more beers watching the lions match topped off with a mediocre curry & getting tucked up on the bill (that'll teach me to drink too many beers for the first time in 15 months). Hey ho it was a day out with friends🍻


----------



## slowmotion (7 Aug 2021)

@Fab Foodie of this parish mentioned _Putanesca_ pasta a whole decade ago. I didn't discover it until last Monday and used this recipe.....

https://www.seriouseats.com/spaghetti-puttanesca-pasta-week-capers-olives-anchovies-recipe

If you don't have some kind of aversion to anchovies, olives or capers, this is the dish for you. It's tasty, tasty, very, very tasty...




Edit: it seems to have been so good that it struck me down with amnesia. I already posted about it a few days ago.

Apologies.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2021)

slowmotion said:


> @Fab Foodie of this parish mentioned _Putanesca_ pasta a whole decade ago. I didn't discover it until last Monday and used this recipe.....
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/spaghetti-puttanesca-pasta-week-capers-olives-anchovies-recipe
> 
> ...


I've developed a bad habit of buying Italian-style sauces and sticking olives and capers into them, plus some lemon juice. Anchovies are often added, but not essential for me. It's very easy to brighten up shop-bought sauces though, admittedly, it's usually some way along the road to Puttanesca.... 

Right, I'm off to find my Amnesia recipe. I can't think where it's gone.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've developed a bad habit of buying Italian-style sauces and sticking olives and capers into them, plus some lemon juice. Anchovies are often added, but not essential for me. It's very easy to brighten up shop-bought sauces though, admittedly, it's usually some way along the road to Puttanesca....
> 
> Right, I'm off to find my Amnesia recipe. I can't think where it's gone.


*Amnesia*
Mixed Drink Recipe from Cocktail Builder
1/2 oz of DeKuyper Watermelon Pucker Schnapps
1/2 oz of Bacardi Limon Rum
1/3 oz of Orange Juice
1/2 oz of dekuyper island blue pucker schnapps
3 dash of Pineapple Juice

Combine both the watermelon and grape-flavored schnapps, Bacardi limon, orange juice and pineapple juice in an old-fashioned glass. 
Serve.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2021)

Reasonable YS hunting in Tesco - was on my ownsome for most of the evening. But there are staff and stock shortages thanks to the pingdemic, so the counters had packed up mid afternoon. Still managed to get some decent bits though, including loads of fruit & veg.

I will be making marmalade, as I scored four nets of oranges and six nets of limes.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2021)

Ooooh, the winner of the men's modern pentathlon (Joe Choong) is rather


----------



## slowmotion (7 Aug 2021)

slowmotion said:


> @Fab Foodie of this parish mentioned _Putanesca_ pasta a whole decade ago. I didn't discover it until last Monday and used this recipe.....
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/spaghetti-puttanesca-pasta-week-capers-olives-anchovies-recipe
> 
> ...


I blame the in-house _sommelier._


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2021)

Have given my Brompton some much needed TLC this afternoon - new chain, new tyre, greased and adjusted headset, new brake pads all round. I also stripped and greased the jockey wheels in the tensioner, lubed the hinges and clamp bolts and gave it a much needed clean.

I celebrated with a thirty mile ride


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Have given my Brompton some much needed TLC this afternoon - new chain, new tyre, greased and adjusted headset, new brake pads all round. I also stripped and greased the jockey wheels in the tensioner, lubed the hinges and clamp bolts and gave it a much needed clean.
> 
> I celebrated with a thirty mile ride


Not bad. 
But which did you have, plain or milk chocolate digestives?


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not bad.
> But which did you have, plain or milk chocolate digestives?


Both


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> New plan for the ride back:
> 
> View attachment 603050
> 
> ...


10mph which is faster than the speed it gave me for a 20 mile trip that was done in little over an hour. It gave a time of 2hrs 52m.


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2021)

I think it's time that I went to bed. Me sleepy! 😴


----------



## Jenkins (8 Aug 2021)

Judging by the amount of wind & rain on my commutes this week, it appears that Autumn has arrived a bit early.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Judging by the amount of wind & rain on my commutes this week, it appears that Autumn has arrived a bit early.


They're saying there'll be another heatwave this month. Do you think you'll survive until it arrives?


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2021)

I thought this was supposed to be cycling, not skittles...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I thought this was supposed to be cycling, not skittles...


I haven't seen that but I just heard that Laura Kenny was down in 9th position before the final event. Husband Jason, on the other hand, was spectacular!


----------



## DCLane (8 Aug 2021)

A fairly early start again, with son no. 2 riding the Seacroft Wheelers road race this morning: https://www.seacroftwheelers.co.uk/...oad-races-8th-august-2021-supported-by-rapha/


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2021)

3 in the bed 
First cuppa drank
First slip out
Cat fed


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> A credenza is a type of sideboard.


I thought it was a Vauxhall !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2021)

Morning .
Just caught up !
It is tipping down here .
Good job it wasn't like this yesterday morning when we set up our gazebo at the dog show . We had a charity tent for our museum making badges and fridge magnets for kiddies. There were quite a few dogs of all different shapes and sizes! I'm not a doggy person but it was interesting to see different varieties .


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2021)

Empathy ?

We now have to empathy our car after yesterday's event !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2021)

We had to pack our gazebo away in the rain yesterday so we will have to unpack it and dry it before putting it away again .
No chance of that today .


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Aug 2021)

slowmotion said:


> @Fab Foodie of this parish mentioned _Putanesca_ pasta a whole decade ago. I didn't discover it until last Monday and used this recipe.....
> 
> https://www.seriouseats.com/spaghetti-puttanesca-pasta-week-capers-olives-anchovies-recipe
> 
> ...


You can never have too many posts about ‘the little whore’....


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Have given my Brompton some much needed TLC this afternoon - new chain, new tyre, greased and adjusted headset, new brake pads all round. I also stripped and greased the jockey wheels in the tensioner, lubed the hinges and clamp bolts and gave it a much needed clean.
> 
> I celebrated with a thirty mile ride


Would you mind doing my 6 speed? The wheels need tensioning...and the hub may need some internal attention as well :-/


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I thought it was a Vauxhall !



A very old Vauxhall.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Aug 2021)

midlife said:


> Does Skin so Soft work, I remember reading about it in one man and his bike..


I think there has been a change in the formula and recent reports suggest it is not as effective. I have a supply of the original. Mixed reports and it seems to work for some people but not others.


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Would you mind doing my 6 speed? The wheels need tensioning...and the hub may need some internal attention as well :-/


I think it's knackered and you need to buy a new one. 

I do offer a Brompton disposal service so am happy to help you dispose of the old one


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I think it's knackered and you need to buy a new one.
> 
> I do offer a Brompton disposal service so am happy to help you dispose of the old one


Well the new 2 speed IS doing fairly well :-)


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I thought this was supposed to be cycling, not skittles...



Why not combine the two?


----------



## derrick (8 Aug 2021)

I cannot be bothered.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Funny what the human brain can concoct at times
> 
> Mind, as someone who doesn't drink coffee, I'm quite happy with my kettle and tea pot.


Coming from a slight theological background, I equated it with a credence table, the shelf or small table behind the altar where communion supplies are kept after consecration but before blessing and distribution, depending on arrangements (deacon or priest, etc.).


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Aug 2021)

midlife said:


> Does Skin so Soft work, I remember reading about it in one man and his bike..


Yes, certainly does, even in southern parts of the U.S., where I first ran across this information back in the 1980's.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Aug 2021)

Knackered today so doing nothing much so far. Pushed fairly hard on yesterday's trike jaunt and then did a lot of sorting in the house and garden. Overdid it a bit probably.
Dug some tatties tho' and made tattie scones. Shetland Black which I have been keeping for seed as well as eating for a few years now with no problems.
Lovely sunny day and very hot after a hot sticky night.
Calmac have started a new ploy. Sending out reminders that I am travelling in 3 days time which since I booked this I already know. They also send a list of all the fleet, 34 vessels in all. Why this has started goodness knows. Next year apparently they are going to introduce a new booking and ticketing system. The present system does not work easily for a lot of people with concession cards so they will probably have chaos for a while when this starts.


----------



## newts (8 Aug 2021)

Hangover has subsided☕


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2021)

Cool, blustery and occasionally rainy here chez Casa Reynard.

Didn't sleep well (but I did go to bed rather late) but i've spent the morning working on a painting. And I'm looking out of the window and watching bits of the horse trials going on at the event centre on the other side of the railway line. Quite frankly, it is not a day to spend outdoors...

The TV is also on, with the closing ceremony from Tokyo.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I haven't seen that but I just heard that Laura Kenny was down in 9th position before the final event. Husband Jason, on the other hand, was spectacular!



Wasn't he just?

Lauren Price wasn't so bad, either...


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Why not combine the two?
> 
> 
> View attachment 603191



Well, that's a bit less ouchie than velodrome skittles!


----------



## rockyroller (8 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> The TV is also on, with the closing ceremony from Tokyo.


oh that's interesting they haven't started playing that here yet. still showing events like soccer & all-around video highlights


----------



## rockyroller (8 Aug 2021)

removed all the drywall anchors & screws in the master bedroom including all past window coverings & was mounted lamps etc. wound up with a double handful of the stuff! only anchors I left were for the window brace for the escape ladder. when the painter is done (early next week), I'll remount that. Wifey bought new window shades & that comes with all new hardware to mount. fun fun


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Wind usually falls calm at about 6 or 7 o'clock in the evening and then the midges come out to play and feast. Midge heaven if you are one of them. I have in my cycle bag Skin so Soft and a midge hood in the summer in case of an enforced stop at any time of day. I also have leg warmers if not wearing long trousers.
> They do say that is why the Highland Fling was invented as if you move vigorously midges are discouraged.


I once forgot that I was wearing a midge net and started eating macaroni cheese.. 
It was a bit messy


----------



## rockyroller (8 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We had to pack our gazebo away in the rain yesterday so we will have to unpack it and dry it before putting it away again .
> No chance of that today .


we have a pop-up canopy. we got it for cover, when we wanted company during light misting rain. was disappointed that the instructions read something like: "put it away if it begins to rain" that was the whole of getting it! ugh


----------



## rockyroller (8 Aug 2021)

off to work soon but I think my gout is acting up. too much meat & alcohol the past cpl weeks I think ;-( hope I don't have to walk too much today. & masks go back on today ... ugh


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Knackered today so doing nothing much so far. Pushed fairly hard on yesterday's trike jaunt and then did a lot of sorting in the house and garden. Overdid it a bit probably.
> Dug some tatties tho' and made tattie scones. Shetland Black which I have been keeping for seed as well as eating for a few years now with no problems.
> Lovely sunny day and very hot after a hot sticky night.
> *Calmac have started a new ploy. Sending out reminders that I am travelling in 3 days time which since I booked this I already know. They also send a list of all the fleet, 34 vessels in all. Why this has started goodness knows. *Next year apparently they are going to introduce a new booking and ticketing system. The present system does not work easily for a lot of people with concession cards so they will probably have chaos for a while when this starts.


Subtle way of pointing out multiple bookings, if folk are making them. Whilst pointing out that onward connections booked may not be viable.
If you've only the one booking, headed in the same direction, it wouldn't affect you. Could be they might start charging for bookings not kept or not cancelled.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Aug 2021)

Waterproof on, waterproof off, waterproof on, waterproof off. It's one of those days!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> The TV is also on, with the closing ceremony from Tokyo.



Closing Tokyo may not be a bad idea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Waterproof on, waterproof off, waterproof on, waterproof off. It's one of those days!



Maybe you should just fix the roof...


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Aug 2021)

Just seen an ad on the top of my CC page for a virtual data room? I've no clue what one of those is but I know I won't want one.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Aug 2021)

Been snoozing on my dogs bed , the dogs are snoozing on my sofa  In about an hour l will have to go and muck out the field shelter of our three horses and treat the small injury on one of them, then give them their evening feed.
Oh the joys of being a dumb human responsible for not so dumb animals.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Just seen an ad on the top of my CC page for a virtual data room? I've no clue what one of those is but I know I won't want one.


I wonder what constitutes "virtual data" and, why whatever it is needs, a room. Perhaps it is not quite data and maybe it needs somewhere to wait while it makes up its mind as to what it wants to be


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2021)

Tonights turkey leg, I'm not sure what they've been feeding the bird on but it must have been good stuff.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2021)

Banana and blueberry loaf cooking


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Aug 2021)

Homemade pizza for my evening meal.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2021)

My super will be a selection of random bitsas from the fridge - there's trout in watercress sauce, pasta with spinach & pesto, cous cous with roasted veggies, two stuffed mushrooms, some new potatoes in dill butter and green beans.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Subtle way of pointing out multiple bookings, if folk are making them. Whilst pointing out that onward connections booked may not be viable.
> If you've only the one booking, headed in the same direction, it wouldn't affect you. Could be they might start charging for bookings not kept or not cancelled.


You have to pay upfront before you get a booking. After a fight you can get compensation if the ferry is cancelled for breakdown or operational reasons. You will only get a refund for a no show if you have a very good reason such as being dead or perhaps the road is blocked for hours due to an RTC. In the latter case you can still use your tickets which are valid for a month. There is also a £10 handling fee.
Before the payment in advance system there used to be people making multiple bookings but only turning up for one of them or perhaps not turning up at all.
If you did not turn up for a booking any return booking was automatically cancelled.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Aug 2021)

Looking out my window I just saw a block of flats lying sideways moving up the Sound. Some massive cruise liner apparently which is too big to get into the bay and the inmates are only allowed to look from a distance.
It is going to Iona and will anchor off the abbey. By the time they get the passengers off it will be time to get them on again. The Sound of Iona is pretty shallow in parts with sandbars. Even the normal ferry has to take a circuitous route to cross at low tide to avoid hitting the bottom which is clearly visible from on deck and looks as it you could reach down and touch it.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> They're saying there'll be another heatwave this month. Do you think you'll survive until it arrives?


I'd take a cold snap at the moment if it came with light winds.


----------



## carpiste (8 Aug 2021)

Give me a heatwave anytime! I hate windy and wet conditions, I hate having to use the exercise bike and I want it to be dry and sunny!
And I want it now!


Sounding like Veruca Salt!


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I'd take a cold snap at the moment if it came with light winds.


Sorry, next cold snap is due to arrive with gale force winds.
On the bright side, you'd be quicker in one direction at least.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Give me a heatwave anytime! I hate windy and wet conditions, I hate having to use the exercise bike and I want it to be dry and sunny!
> And I want it now!
> 
> 
> Sounding like Veruca Salt!


Be careful, you might "th'cream and th'cream 'till you are thick


----------



## carpiste (8 Aug 2021)

After several weeks of meat free sausage, fish, Tofu, a plethora of vegetables I`m having a small piece of pork loin tonight! 
Oh yes, lots of vegetables and a Greek Fage Yogurt later


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2021)

Been watching some wildlife thing on telly.

Farting giant tortoises.

Now I've seen it all...


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2021)

I have a  and two bourbon creams.

Not the biggest fan of them, but they came in the assortment of biskits I bought previous week.


----------



## KnittyNorah (8 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Be careful, you might "th'cream and th'cream 'till you are thick



I think that was Violet Elizabeth Bott - and she _can _at about 16:12 ... here's William's first meeting with her, narrated by Martin Jarvis.


----------



## carpiste (8 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and two bourbon creams.
> 
> Not the biggest fan of them, but they came in the assortment of biskits I bought previous week.


Maybe one of each, Bourbon and Custard Cream


----------



## carpiste (8 Aug 2021)

Or maybe a shortbread


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Maybe one of each, Bourbon and Custard Cream
> View attachment 603262



Maybe we should be really worried, given you can't distinguish between a custard cream and a jammie dodger...


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2021)

Anyways, my supper is in the poppity ping


----------



## carpiste (8 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Maybe we should be really worried, given you can't distinguish between a custard cream and a jammie dodger...


lol. I build cigarbox guitars as a hobby. All sorts including custard cream, dodger and bourbon. I got carried away!


----------



## Jenkins (8 Aug 2021)

Today didn't get off to a good start thanks to another bad night's sleep, so I've spent most of my time at work today perusing mattresses and I now have to forego my Saturday morning lie-in pending a John Lewis delivery.

Just to add to the morning fun, some of the morning coffee was spilt onto the duvet, so that's more washing to be done.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Today didn't get off to a good start thanks to another bad night's sleep, so I've spent most of my time at work today perusing mattresses and I now have to forego my Saturday morning lie-in pending a John Lewis delivery.
> 
> Just to add to the morning fun, some of the morning coffee was spilt onto the duvet, so that's more washing to be done.


You're allowed a mattress at work!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Aug 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> I think that was Violet Elizabeth Bott - and she _can _at about 16:12 ... here's William's first meeting with her, narrated by Martin Jarvis.


Of course ...it was Violet E.B. how could l forget ? many thanks for reminding me


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2021)

That was a tasty plate of food, even if it was all a bit random. The only thing that's left is the pasta. I'll have it for lunch tomorrow.

Now time for a


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Aug 2021)

Drinking Abbot Ale


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> lol. I build cigarbox guitars as a hobby. All sorts including custard cream, dodger and bourbon. I got carried away!



Now that's a really cool hobby! 

Mine are so mundane in comparison. Except maybe judging at cat shows...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Drinking Abbot Ale


That may well be the last understandable statement you make this evening .....Bottled or draught ,are you in Norfolk ?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2021)

I had a sauna this evening. First one in ages!


----------



## postman (8 Aug 2021)

Tuesday 11-00am the boys are back in town.Our first meeting since Jan 2020, we have lost two in that time,but not to covid.A few pints to be supped,I'm starting off with a Wobbly Bob.Then I'll see what else they have.


----------



## carpiste (8 Aug 2021)

Well according to the BBC weather centre it looks like we might get some reasonable weather tomorrow! WooHoo!
Cycling gear all ready for an unexpected ride!


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2021)

I think it's time that I hit the hay. 😴


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I think it's time that I hit the hay. 😴


Sleeping in the shed!


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sleeping in the shed!


If it was good enough for Baby Jesus, it's good enough for me!


----------



## rockyroller (9 Aug 2021)

good luck with all your Mondays


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2021)

Have spent the evening in the company of Salvo Montalbano. Time to finish my  and toddle off to find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2021)

Morning all 
And so another week starts
Well that was easy


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> That may well be the last understandable statement you make this evening .....Bottled or draught ,are you in Norfolk ?



dddfgdsse bujsdfbg Dwyer nubet


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2021)

I'm going to Mablethorpe this morning. 
Fish & chips might be eaten on the beach. 
🏖


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to Mablethorpe this morning.
> Fish & chips might be eaten on the beach.
> 🏖



Sounds like a good idea to me
Meantime further along the A4500 our cat has eaten some more peas 
First cuppa going down well


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2021)

Morning .
It is wet here.
I had a nightmare! How come they seem to go on and on ? 
I had taken my Jag to an informal press release of a new car on an airfield .  I parked my car out of the way and went to watch the event . When I returned my car was missing !  At first I thought that someone was having a joke and so looked to see if it had been moved and hidden out of the way . I then thought that it might have been moved as it was in the way. I then had to find someone in charge who I could ask if my car had been moved . I found a Nissen hut type building which was being used as a garage. They didn't know who had moved it. It eventually dawned on me that my car had been stolen! I eventually found an office in a hanger where I could ask someone if they could phone the police. I was told that they couldn't phone for at least half an hour as it was the police lunch break !  It was a village. I gradually came out of my sleep at that point .
It just seemed as though my nightmare wasn't going to end .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2021)

I think my nightmare is my brain working on some concerns that I have at the moment .
I sold a wheel and posted it . It couldn't be delivered and is being returned . Where I'm not sure! I have looked on the tracker and it isn't very helpful! I have decided that I will deliver the wheel myself if it returns and combine it with a visit to the seaside. That is where the Jag comes in ! 
It's strange how my mind works on things !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2021)

Nichola Sturgeon has butterflies in her stomach! 

What on earth has she been eating ?


----------



## Fab Foodie (9 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Nichola Sturgeon has butterflies in her stomach!
> 
> What on earth has she been eating ?


Caterpillars?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Caterpillars?



Badum-ching...


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to Mablethorpe this morning.
> Fish & chips might be eaten on the beach.
> 🏖




Can’t think of anything worse than chips coated in sand


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Can’t think of anything worse than chips coated in sand


Sand wiches?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2021)

There are roadworks happening in the road outside the house where we are dog sitting. There are lots of interesting and noisy machines outside to entertain Beautiful Daughter.


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2021)

I want to order the correct Brompton lamp bracket from SJS cycles and decided to add a few things to the order while I was at it....I hope my postman doesn't have a bad back...


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is wet here.
> I had a nightmare! How come they seem to go on and on ?
> I had taken my Jag to an informal press release of a new car on an airfield .  I parked my car out of the way and went to watch the event . When I returned my car was missing !  At first I thought that someone was having a joke and so looked to see if it had been moved and hidden out of the way . I then thought that it might have been moved as it was in the way. I then had to find someone in charge who I could ask if my car had been moved . I found a Nissen hut type building which was being used as a garage. They didn't know who had moved it. It eventually dawned on me that my car had been stolen! I eventually found an office in a hanger where I could ask someone if they could phone the police. I was told that they couldn't phone for at least half an hour as it was the police lunch break !  It was a village. I gradually came out of my sleep at that point .
> It just seemed as though my nightmare wasn't going to end .


In real life a guy who lived near me left his car unlocked with the keys behind the sun visor. Next morning when he wakened car had vanished. Panicked and phoned police to report it and they put out a general alert {it is a small plece}. Some time later he remembered that a local garage was to collect it for servicing.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2021)

Nice sunny day again. 
Trying to get things I need for my short trip off island together. Amazing amount of gear, most for cycling with everything for any season just in case weather turns nasty.


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Nice sunny day again.
> Trying to get things I need for my short trip off island together. Amazing amount of gear, most for cycling with everything for any season just in case weather turns nasty.



If the weather where you are is like ours at the moment 4 seasons in one day is a distinct possibility.


----------



## carpiste (9 Aug 2021)

Tea, change and out on the bike in the next 30 minutes. Grey clouds but dry at the moment. Cross fingers it stays that way!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2021)

Haddock and chips on the seafront. I blame @PeteXXX for distracting me!


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> If the weather where you are is like ours at the moment 4 seasons in one day is a distinct possibility.


Vivaldi weather!


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> If the weather where you are is like ours at the moment 4 seasons in one day is a distinct possibility.




Oh my god do I need to get the sledge out


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2021)

Warm and blustery here chez Casa Reynard, with heavy showers rolling in at regular intervals.

Spent the morning walking with a friend and her two dogs. We didn't get too wet, as we walked a loop (with the weather in mind), and there were plenty of places to shelter from the rain.

But I've now worked up an appetite, so looking forward to a good lunch.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Closing Tokyo may not be a bad idea.



I take it your better half is not from that neck of the woods.


----------



## MichaelW2 (9 Aug 2021)

Went to the seaside yesterday. Never been to Brancaster beach before but it has miles of sand and was empty. Could be because of howling rainstorm and cloud so I couldnt tell sea from sky or sand. Epic day.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're allowed a mattress at work!



I recall, many moons ago, we shift workers used to have sleeping bags in our lockers.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> I recall, many moons ago, we shift workers used to have sleeping bags in our lockers.


They're easier hide than a mattress though.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Can’t think of anything worse than chips coated in sand



Egg sandwiches coated in sand?


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> There are roadworks happening in the road outside the house where we are dog sitting. There are lots of interesting and noisy machines outside to entertain Beautiful Daughter.



We're supposed to be having road closing 3 day roadworks, they haven't started yet.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> Went to the seaside yesterday. Never been to Brancaster beach before but it has miles of sand and was empty. Could be because of howling rainstorm and cloud so I couldnt tell sea from sky or sand. Epic day.



Went there with a friend a few times when I was at school nearby. Days when you could just park your bike & leave it. I believe the tide can come in rather rapidly.


----------



## fossyant (9 Aug 2021)

Lunch was putting up a few pictures and finishing off some painting in the downstair's loo. MrsF had painted the walls and replaced the flooring. Ride tomorrow I think, knee improving slowly.


----------



## DCLane (9 Aug 2021)

Clearly I'm unaware of what's going on around me;

Yesterday there were two shooting incidents a couple of miles away, this morning police have shut the golf course I look at out of the window and are investigating, with armed police just down the road. I open Facebook and there's messages asking what's happening ... 

Me? I've been pootling at home, with a bit of marking to finish, then gardening and sorting out son no. 2's Cervelo for a race on Wednesday


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2021)

Had a lovely lunch. Two slices of wholemeal toast - one with mortadella (that's bologna to the US mundaners) and one with sliced avocado and sweet chilli sauce, plus a banana, a flat peach and two 

And I've put a load of laundry in the machine.


----------



## carpiste (9 Aug 2021)

Just back from a 21 mile ride. Got the cobwebs off after a few days rained off! Mrs C had the kettle on, as usual, and I`m just resting the knees before a trip out to the fishing tackle shop.


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2021)

It's raining again.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> Egg sandwiches coated in sand?


Scotch egg sandwiches ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2021)

Don't know where my wheel is ! 
Hermes chat line is a load of cobblers! Didn't pass Alan Turing's test!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2021)

I acquired a pet herring gull for 20 or so minutes while I ate my fish and chips in Ramsgate. It did manage to pick something up just behind my heel while it was so patiently waiting. When I wrapped up the left overs, he casually ended the friendship and sauntered off to a couple on the next bench who had bread rolls. His feet were exactly the colour of rhubarb yoghurt.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2021)

I've just put my green wheelie bin out for collection in the morning. No black bag this week, not enough in it to warrant putting it out.


----------



## MichaelW2 (9 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I acquired a pet herring gull for 20 or so minutes while I ate my fish and chips in Ramsgate. It did manage to pick something up just behind my heel while it was so patiently waiting. When I wrapped up the left overs, he casually ended the friendship and sauntered off to a couple on the next bench who had bread rolls. His feet were exactly the colour of rhubarb yoghurt.


That was a working gull.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2021)

MichaelW2 said:


> That was a working gull.


A self-trained chip herder, without doubt.


----------



## Ripple (9 Aug 2021)

Mental health services at their best. 

Appointment with a female nurse. That's great. 5 minutes until the actual appointment and I am told that I will be seen by male MH nurse. 

Got a letter today describing what we were talking about. I told to the nurse that some time ago I was a victim of harassment at work. He asked me: "Were you perpetrator or victim?" I answered "Victim". So reading the letter I found "She was accused of harassment at work which she denied" ...
Jesus fukin Christ. 

Still sitting in tears and having flashbacks of what happened few years ago. It's really nice to know that all it was my fault. Ghhhhh.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I acquired a pet herring gull for 20 or so minutes while I ate my fish and chips in Ramsgate. It did manage to pick something up just behind my heel while it was so patiently waiting. When I wrapped up the left overs, he casually ended the friendship and sauntered off to a couple on the next bench who had bread rolls. His feet were exactly the colour of rhubarb yoghurt.


Seagulls will gang up and mug you in Herne Bay.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2021)

I have a  and a bourbon cream biskit.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Aug 2021)

I knew it was a mistake, my nearest pub is a Spoons and long day no lunch easy quick pint after work. Two absolute cretins 'discussing' the b word and foreigners in general. Having to seeth quietly without shouting out about the stupidity of their totally moronic views and opinions. That'll teach me not to go to a Spoons.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Aug 2021)

Only a matter of time before they get to the vaccination denials. Time to escape methinks.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2021)

It's time to put the paints away for today, as the light has faded and I'm doing a lot of delicate shading. In any case, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2021)

Ripple said:


> Mental health services at their best.
> 
> Appointment with a female nurse. That's great. 5 minutes until the actual appointment and I am told that I will be seen by male MH nurse.
> 
> ...


I'd be back onto them to get that corrected if that were to appear on anything.


----------



## Ripple (9 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'd be back onto them to get that corrected if that were to appear on anything.



I phoned them and receptionist said it will be corrected in my file. But I will never ever be back there again. Don't want any other possible "surprises".


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2021)

Ripple said:


> I phoned them and receptionist said it will be corrected in my file. But I will never ever be back there again. Don't want any other possible "surprises".


Chances are if you carry on going, you'd not be seeing that person again. 
A bad start, but Don't Give Up.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Aug 2021)

Yet another day of typically British weather in this corner of Suffolk. Absolute deluge as I was getting ready to leave for work, followed 10 minutes later by bright sunshine for the whole of the ride to work, then another deluge as I was logging on.

The bin men were late emptying the recycling bin this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Homemade pizza for my evening meal.



We had that yesterday, courtesy of Elder Son who very wisely took the German equivalent of "home economics", as he was bored by Technology, and can now cook and sew.

He's made German noodles for tonight...


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> We're supposed to be having road closing 3 day roadworks, they haven't started yet.



Maybe they're digging up the wrong road?


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe they digging up the wrong road?


They've shut a nearby road for three weeks, for resurfacing. Then they're allowing Yorkshire Water to come along and replace a water main.

Council wouldn't allow the water main replacement to stop their work.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2021)

Had my "I can't be bothered to cook" supper of jacket potato with beans and cheese.

Added some curry powder to the baked beans.

Very tasty it was, too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> They've shut a nearby road for three weeks, for resurfacing. Then they're allowing Yorkshire Water to come along and replace a water main.
> 
> Council wouldn't allow the water main replacement to stop their work.


That's much like wiping your arse _before_ taking a dump!


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's much like wiping your arse _before_ taking a dump!


That's one way of putting it.
Not the first time "council work" has been done first, then work such as emergency gas main replacement has been done.


----------



## carpiste (9 Aug 2021)

Peppered smoked mackerel fillet and salad for dinner followed by fage Greek yoghurt with a dash of Mrs C`s Cherry yogurt to sweeten it a little. Yummy  Didn`t make it to the fishing tackle shop but in no rush. I`ll probably go tomorrow and afterwards go straight to the supermarket for a food shop!


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Peppered smoked mackerel fillet and salad for dinner followed by fage Greek yoghurt with a dash of Mrs C`s Cherry yogurt to sweeten it a little. Yummy  Didn`t make it to the fishing tackle shop but in no rush. I`ll probably go tomorrow and afterwards go straight to the supermarket for a food shop!


And when you're asked what you're carrying in that small bag, don't just open it to show the maggots you bought as bait. 

I was very nearly asked to leave. One of the staff had to move away rather quick.


----------



## carpiste (9 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> And when you're asked what you're carrying in that small bag, don't just open it to show the maggots you bought as bait.
> 
> I was very nearly asked to leave. One of the staff had to move away rather quick.


It`s ok I`ll be going in the car and buying a new reel and pellets and groundbait. Not a maggot in sight and not inside Sainsburys


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2021)

I took my Viscount out for a ride tonight. 

I've got so used to riding the Brompton lately it actually felt scary sitting up so high up on huge 700c wheels.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I took my Viscount out for a ride tonight.
> 
> I've got so used to riding the Brompton lately it actually felt scary sitting up so high up on huge 700c wheels.


Try a recumbent if you want low.


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2021)

And it's goodnight from him. 😴


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Vivaldi weather!


Or Glazunov..


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2021)

And it's goodnight from me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2021)

Morning all 
Dry here 
Another just made it moment
Cat wants feeding


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2021)

First cuppa drank
Cat has been fed and he ate some peas again 
Workstation armed and ready for the day ahead


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa drank
> Cat has been fed and he ate some peas again
> Workstation armed and ready for the day ahead


My Molly always gets a few peas if I'm having them. She likes them too.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2021)

Morning .
We have blue sky here but the sun is shrouded in mist . We must have had quite a bit of rain in the night , our cars are wet and all of our windows have condensation on them .
I washed both of our cars last night whilst it was raining. I thought I would take advantage of it as it stops water marks forming .


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2021)

Toast for breakfast.

I like toast.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Toast for breakfast.
> 
> I like toast.


I could live on bread and toast!  I even bought real butter yesterday as I'm fed up of all the processed guff in the spreads and would rather have proper fat!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Aug 2021)

The Met Office says it’s not going to rain today, hooray! But what’s that watery stuff falling outside…


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2021)

Good morning all. It feels chilly this morning but the wind has calmed down quite a bit. It's my son-in-law's birthday today so I'm now wondering whether I should bung the bike in the car for a ride with the g-kids when I go up there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I could live on bread and toast!  I even bought real butter yesterday as I'm fed up of all the processed guff in the spreads and would rather have proper fat!


I have to admit it's a relief that butter has been rehabilitated. I was a little concerned because I stayed with it all the time it was in the dieticians' bad books.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2021)

I'm playing battleships with Hermes as to where my wheel is . 
They think that they have it . I know that I don't !


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'm playing battleships with Hermes as to where my wheel is .
> They think that they have it . I know that I don't !


They seem to be the most useless carrier out there. Always seems to be complaints about them. Think my favourite is DPD.


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Aug 2021)

Been to the gym, no bike today (crap weather again) and now having pasta with spinach and mushrooms. 

May have a nap.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2021)

The Guy Martin programme on electrickery cars last night was interesting . The bit about them catching fire might explain why one went up in a car showroom last year in Melksham . I didn't know about it when I took my car in for a service! I just thought the showroom looked a bit dark , the windows were all blackened !


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good morning all. It feels chilly this morning but the wind has calmed down quite a bit. It's my son-in-law's birthday today so *I'm now wondering whether I should bung the bike in the car for a ride with the g-kids when I go up there.*



What a strange idea: of course you should.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The Guy Martin programme on electrickery cars last night was interesting . The bit about them catching fire might explain why one went up in a car showroom last year in Melksham . I didn't know about it when I took my car in for a service! I just thought the showroom looked a bit dark , the windows were all blackened !



I've come across a number of videos of Teslas catching fire apparently at random.

(Other makes of spontaneously combusting vehicles are available)


----------



## mybike (10 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Scotch egg sandwiches ?



There was a time when we couldn't afford to buy food on the beach, so home made sandwiches. My children still complain about it 30+ years on.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> There was a time when we couldn't afford to buy food on the beach, so home made sandwiches. My children still complain about it 30+ years on.


My dad would never come on holidays with mum and my brother and I as he hated beaches and "getting sand in his pieces".


----------



## mybike (10 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've just put my green wheelie bin out for collection in the morning. No black bag this week, not enough in it to warrant putting it out.



Silver & brown bin out today, and the roadwork signs have gone up. So much for starting yesterday. Had a laugh at the sign warning of CCTV.


----------



## mybike (10 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Seagulls will gang up and mug you in Herne Bay.



Dive bomb you in St Ives.


----------



## mybike (10 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe they're digging up the wrong road?



They've put up signs!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> They've put up signs!



The local government solution of last resort; when sending a Person With a Clipboard isn't enough.


----------



## mybike (10 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Toast for breakfast.
> 
> I like toast.



Your cooking is clearly coming on apace.


----------



## Ripple (10 Aug 2021)

It's all getting beyond the joke. 40 minutes on a phone queue calling to the surgery. Finally got through only to be told by the receptionist that she can't hear me! I phoned to the garage before that and a mechanic heard me perfectly. So surgery's receptionist simply dropped the call. 😠


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Toast for breakfast.
> 
> I like toast.


Where do you fall on the "Toast Scale"!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where do you fall on the "Toast Scale"!
> View attachment 603498


I know you didn't ask me but 6 looks perfect.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> They've put up signs!


And?
Is it for the right road and not lane.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Aug 2021)

No 9 + some.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

Ripple said:


> It's all getting beyond the joke. 40 minutes on a phone queue calling to the surgery. Finally got through only to be told by the receptionist that she can't hear me! I phoned to the garage before that and a mechanic heard me perfectly. So surgery's receptionist simply dropped the call. 😠


You get through in less than an hour!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where do you fall on the "Toast Scale"!
> View attachment 603498



4 or 5


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> No 9 + some.



Fully carbon then 😂


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> There was a time when we couldn't afford to buy food on the beach, so home made sandwiches. My children still complain about it 30+ years on.


You shouldn't have told them the filling was brown sugar .


----------



## Ripple (10 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You get through in less than an hour!


Yeah only for my call to be dropped.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> They seem to be the most useless carrier out there. Always seems to be complaints about them. Think my favourite is DPD.


Our chap used to be really reliable. The trouble is is that the company has been taken over by the Americans and have cut their wages which also includes their running costs .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> Your cooking is clearly coming on apace.


They will be on MasterChef next .


----------



## mybike (10 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have to admit it's a relief that butter has been rehabilitated. I was a little concerned because I stayed with it all the time it was in the dieticians' bad books.



I'm more and more distrusting the medical advice we receive.


----------



## mybike (10 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The local government solution of last resort; when sending a Person With a Clipboard isn't enough.



There are noises down the road, I'll go out with Tom to check.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2021)

I was just listening to Bonnie Tyler on the radio. I thought I recognised the accent as being similar to my relatives , they are from the same area .


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where do you fall on the "Toast Scale"!
> View attachment 603498



6 is the target, but our toaster has a mind of it's own though, gives you a 2 or a 9 !


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2021)

Not looking good for a ride today - menacing clouds coming over.

I've been volunteered to paint the kitchen floor this weekend - change of colour on the ceramic tiles from 'the boss' - she's off to Wales with the cats. It's a high VO2 paint, so all windows open. Must remember to paint from the far end of the room, and leave a space to get to the fridge and cooker as we won't be eating all week ! Can't be done with 4 cat's in the house, unless we want foot prints.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Aug 2021)

Our new medical system. Phone surgery then eventually GP phones back. Tell him your symptoms and what needs to be done to fix them having previously checked with the pharmacy that they have the meds in stock. GP says ok I’ll send down a script. Job done.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Aug 2021)

our GM is back from vacation so I can breathe a sigh of relief. he called me into his office & asked if I was quitting & to talk to him before I do. I told him I wasn't. today I registered for a job fair


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> Your cooking is clearly coming on apace.



Maybe, but this...



classic33 said:


> Where do you fall on the "Toast Scale"!
> View attachment 603498



This is advanced level stuff...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They will be on MasterChef next .



Here we have pain de grillade with a topping of lait baratté


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

Ripple said:


> Yeah only for my call to be dropped.


Mine got dropped before it was answered.
Explain what happened the next time you phone. If you could hear them, I'd say it was a headset problem on their end.


----------



## mybike (10 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> There are noises down the road, I'll go out with Tom to check.
> 
> View attachment 603500



Tom has ascertained that they have a small planer on a bobcat. He wanted to stalk the bobcat, but I said no.

Most of the workers are standing around chatting.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> My Molly always gets a few peas if I'm having them. She likes them too.


We have never tried ours on vegetables but he seems ok with peas at the moment


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2021)

Keeps going rather dull, then sunny. Hmm what to do. Rain radar says nothing to worry about. That's it then, I'm off out. Ta ta !!


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where do you fall on the "Toast Scale"!
> View attachment 603498





Number eight for me Some times seven


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Our chap used to be really reliable. The trouble is is that the company has been taken over by the Americans and have cut their wages which also includes their running costs .





Never had a problem with Hermes


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2021)

I'm about to Hoover half of Mablethorpe beach out of my car... 
🏖


----------



## Ripple (10 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mine got dropped before it was answered.
> Explain what happened the next time you phone. If you could hear them, I'd say it was a headset problem on their end.



You're an absolute angel, do you know this? Anybody else I know already would have told me to stop moaning.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Here we have pain de grillade with a topping of lait baratté


Is that posh for cheese on toast ?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2021)

Only half a portion of apple crumble left


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2021)

Warm, overcast and muggy here chez Casa Reynard. Looks like it piddled it down overnight here as well.

I have stripped and changed my bed, done a load of laundry and been working on the writing.

It is almost time for lunch.

I'm about a number 5, I reckon.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2021)

I watched the Guy Martin programme last night as well.

EV are perfect for urban environments if they can get the charging sorted out. But useless for those of us who live out in the boonies and who sometimes have to drive long distances.

Always love the science and engineering he throws into his progs. I'm wondering, if I can pinch a trailer load of tatties from my neighbour's farm and some random cutlery from the cupboard, I should be able to power my house for a bit for free...


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

Ripple said:


> *You're an absolute angel*, do you know this? Anybody else I know already would have told me to stop moaning.


There's a few who'd dispute that first part.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I watched the Guy Martin programme last night as well.
> 
> EV are perfect for urban environments if they can get the charging sorted out. But useless for those of us who live out in the boonies and who sometimes have to drive long distances.
> 
> Always love the science and engineering he throws into his progs. I'm wondering, if I can pinch a trailer load of tatties from my neighbour's farm and some random cutlery from the cupboard, I should be able to power my house for a bit for free...


I saw some of that.. Can't help thinking 'I cycled down the middle of that track'


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2021)

Knee was still a bit sore, so kept it spinning especially up a couple of hills. A car driver pulled over to let me overtake him ! Why, we were on a farm track, and couldn't match the speed of two wheels.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2021)

Lunch negotiated. The last of the pasta, a banana, an orange and two 

Have hung up the laundry to dry, and I'm now back at the writing, while keeping an eye on the Hundred.


----------



## Ripple (10 Aug 2021)

Got my meds sorted.  It took about half a year and an endless amount of phone calls everywhere. All I asked for was a bigger dose.
That will keep me going until I will get an appointment with a psychiatrist.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Aug 2021)

someone brought a big box of cookies to the office ... so far, I've stayed away, but if there are any left after lunch ...


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2021)

I have a  and a bourbon cream biskit.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Toast for breakfast.
> 
> I like toast.


I had toast for breakfast as well - not out of choice, but because I'd run out of milk. Having been shopping, I had Shreddies for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2021)

I'm off to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Aug 2021)

Apparently Aliens will land on Earth tomorrow 

https://apple.news/AtvvllIqoReSIbJCDrAE8zA


----------



## Jenkins (10 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where do you fall on the "Toast Scale"!
> View attachment 603498


Number 6 for me, but for some reason my toaster does the other side as 3 or 4.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Aug 2021)

whoever decided to start making large muffin tops, aka a muffin w/ no bottom, duh, was a genius. after lunch, w/ coffee, just had a terrific chocolate chip muffin top. I'd share a pic, but oops, too late!

Wifey instructed me to bring the cookie home ...


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Apparently Aliens will land on Earth tomorrow
> 
> https://apple.news/AtvvllIqoReSIbJCDrAE8zA


He's out and around again. That or he's come back again, from the future to let us know.

Atlantis has already been located, two years ago.
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/scienc...ound-under-europe-revealing-earth-ncna1055856


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Apparently Aliens will land on Earth tomorrow
> 
> https://apple.news/AtvvllIqoReSIbJCDrAE8zA





classic33 said:


> He's out and around again. That or he's come back again, from the future to let us know.
> 
> Atlantis has already been located, two years ago.
> https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/scienc...ound-under-europe-revealing-earth-ncna1055856


Phew.. Luckily, I purchased some tin foil today. 
Just in time to make a hat!!


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Phew.. Luckily, I purchased some tin foil today.
> Just in time to make a hat!!


Shiny side in or out!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Shiny side in or out!


Out, obviously, to reflect the rays better..


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2021)

A female Sparrowhawk flew across the bottom of our garden this morning just as a Woodpigeon decided to fly in to it . They crossed paths and the Sparrowhawk just jinked as it crossed ! That Woodpigeon was lucky that the Sparrowhawk hadn't seen it sooner !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2021)

I went out for a ride on my Holdsworth this afternoon . It was a bit warm on my face . I did a different route which is a long climb out of the town .It's a lovely long freewheel back though . 
I did 9.2 miles. I've now done 80 miles on the Holdsworth . I find that it is quite stable at speed going downhill .


----------



## oldwheels (10 Aug 2021)

This monster came for a look at us today. One of Calmac's bigger boats in contrast MVIsle of Lewis. The sycophants loved it but many thought it an abomination. Crew and passengers in normal times amount to 7000.
Not my picture. I would not bother driving 20 miles each way for this.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2021)

I know I'm pushing the boundaries of credibility, here, but today I saw a postie picking up a rubber band that he'd dropped!!


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I know I'm pushing the boundaries of credibility, here, but today I saw a postie picking up a rubber band that he'd dropped!!


Can I borrow your new hat?


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2021)

Lovely supper of tomato, mozzarella, avocado and fresh basil salad, with bread and butter to dunk in the tomatoey, salty, peppery olive oil left in the bottom of the dish. Plus a nice  of course.

Am enjoying tonight's Hundred.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of tomato, mozzarella, avocado and fresh basil salad, with bread and butter to dunk in the tomatoey, salty, peppery olive oil left in the bottom of the dish. Plus a nice  of course.
> 
> Am enjoying tonight's Hundred.


Win prediction is 48/52. It's the will of the people.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Apparently Aliens will land on Earth tomorrow
> 
> https://apple.news/AtvvllIqoReSIbJCDrAE8zA


Will that be before or after Donald J Trump is re-instated in The White House? I think it's quite important that the green folk don't make a terrible gaffe in the Oval Office.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2021)

I have a  and a crumpet with chocolate spread.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

22 years ago, 02:00 onwards, today, I was talking to a confused* fellow patient on the male surgical ward. He thought that the nurses were trying to kill him. Drips simply pulled from his arms, so strong was his belief.

Whilst talking to him, the nurses kept a regular flow of tea to us, I found out that he'd a number tattooed on his lower arm. Slowly it became clear, what was partly the problem for him.


It was also the day in which one nurse managed to scare the hell out of me by whispering at the foot of the bed at change over. The only time this has happened. I left with fewer parts that afternoon than I'd arrived with the day before. 

*Told it was partly medication and old age. It wasn't only those, as I'd found out.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2021)

Right, time to put Lisa, Marcus and Poots back into the box where I keep my imagination, put the writing away and toddle off up the wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2021)

Well I just made it 
Dry outside
Time to do some tinkering


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2021)

First cuppa drank
Cat has been fed
Station of work ready


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2021)

I'm nearly up. ½ way through 1st 🍵


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Aug 2021)

It's nice on the beach this morning.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Aug 2021)

Wet and windy but not cold. Off on my travels.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2021)

Morning .
I was a bit shocked when my wife said that the grand kids are arriving today to camp out over night !  I thought it was tomorrow !

The latest wheel news is that it is now at the distribution centre waiting to be picked up for delivery.


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2021)

It is so wet here I cancelled my pre-breakfast ride. The monsoon season continues.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> It is so wet here I cancelled my pre-breakfast ride. The monsoon season continues.


I squeezed 20 miles in and made it home dry, but looking at Weather Radar it looks like the rain is nearly here so glad I made the effort to go early.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2021)

I'm going shopping soon 😔


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I squeezed 20 miles in and made it home dry, but looking at Weather Radar it looks like the rain is nearly here so glad I made the effort to go early.


I usually go out at around 7 for an hour but it really was just too wet this time and my favourite cycling shoes are still soaked since yesterday.


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going shopping soon 😔


Don't forget the essentials of bike parts and beer.


----------



## mybike (11 Aug 2021)

Dull morning, not too cold. There are once more sheep in the field. Cassy & I inspected them.

The road workers have arrived for another 1/2 day.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Don't forget the essentials of bike parts and beer.


Tesco doesn't do bike parts, and I'm teetotal. But apart from that 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2021)

Meanwhile.. A quick pre-tesco coffee on the patio.. 😉


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2021)

What do you want to be when you grow up ?









An adult !


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What do you want to be when you grow up ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Growing up isn't compulsory.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Growing up isn't compulsory.


I just seem to grow out the way these days!


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2021)

It was interesting this morning on breakfast TV where they said that jellyfish can reverse the aging process ! 

Not of us that is!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Aug 2021)

Anyone seen the Aliens, Accrington maybe?


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2021)

Leo sneaked past me into the porch earlier (house cat), so I took him out to the shed office. He was a happy little Larry Leo. Unfortunately, my keyboard and mouse mat is now covered in cat hair.  Dull and overcast in Manchesterland.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Anyone seen the Aliens, Accrington maybe?


Blackwall Tunnel Northbound was shut last night. They're probably regenerating in there.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> Dull morning, not too cold. There are once more sheep in the field. *Cassy & I inspected them.*
> 
> The road workers have arrived for another 1/2 day.


Is there something you're not telling us?


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2021)

My phone is moaning because it is less than 12% charged.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Meanwhile.. A quick pre-tesco coffee on the patio.. 😉


oh that's a framer to save for winter!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2021)

Hot squash time


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It was interesting this morning on breakfast TV where they said that jellyfish can reverse the aging process !
> 
> Not of us that is!


Not the dead ones I saw on the Lincolnshire beaches t'other day!!
They were proper dead 😔


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Aug 2021)

Just booked the train and bike reservations for a short break with my wife in September. Took most of morning as their bike reservation bit wasn’t working. But persistence on Twitter got me there in the end. That is good as we’d already booked the accommodation! Didn’t fancy driving if could be avoided.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2021)

Warm, blustery and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I spent the morning putting away the shopping and re-jigging the fridges in the kitchen and utility room. Plus I hulled a punnet of strawberries and cut up a very lovely melon.

Poppy and Lexi love the new treats I bought them. Tesco's own version of dreamies, but with catnip. I am now constantly being pestered by two very determined furries.

I've also spotted another locket on the Bay of E that I like the look of, so I shall be popping in a cheeky bid closer to the end of the auction.

Anyways, t'is lunchtime, so time to go put the kettle on.


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 603639
> 
> 
> Meanwhile.. A quick pre-tesco coffee on the patio.. 😉






Lovely garden


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 603639
> 
> 
> Meanwhile.. A quick pre-tesco coffee on the patio.. 😉



If you'd waited until you were there, then you could have had "coffee altesco"


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2021)

Having finished the construction of semi-dospisable Swedish furniture, today is the day of painting the living room...



Reynard said:


> Anyways, t'is lunchtime, so time to go put the kettle on.



Aha, we think alike...


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Apparently Aliens will land on Earth tomorrow
> 
> https://apple.news/AtvvllIqoReSIbJCDrAE8zA


Good, that will break up my day. Nice to have something new to talk about.


----------



## Ripple (11 Aug 2021)

My housemate is singing karaoke. Time to find out which fuse in the fuse box is connected to her room.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It was interesting this morning on breakfast TV where they said that jellyfish can reverse the aging process !
> 
> Not of us that is!


Theirs, or mine?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2021)

My wheel is on it's way but some major event is slowing it down .

Armageddon !


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wheel is on it's way but some major event is slowing it down .
> 
> Armageddon !


Alien invasion!


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2021)

Very lovely lunch of wholemeal bread and butter, a selection of deli (mortadella, marinated anchovy fillets and a fine aged gruyere), plus some strawberries, canteloupe melon and two 

Now chilling out watching the Hundred. Come on, Southern Brave!


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Aha, we think alike...



We do indeed. Nothing quite like a nice brew.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Apparently Aliens will land on Earth tomorrow
> 
> https://apple.news/AtvvllIqoReSIbJCDrAE8zA





Ripple said:


> My housemate is singing karaoke...



Maybe it's _them_...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Good, that will break up my day. Nice to have something new to talk about.



Nigel will be there with a film crew to shout at them for being illegal aliens

Or just shout at the sky.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2021)

I haven't sulked about the weather for 2 days in a row. I'm hoping to extend this at least another day.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Lovely garden


Thank you 😊


----------



## Ripple (11 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe it's _them_...


Nope, it's not aliens. She and her boyfriend are very busy with a specific bed breaking activity.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2021)

Ripple said:


> Nope, it's not aliens. She and her boyfriend are very busy with a specific bed breaking activity.


Ahhhhh. Have they been watching Porkeys?


----------



## Ripple (11 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ahhhhh. Have they been watching Porkeys?


In my opinion they watched too many of Mythbusters. Especially that one: "Having noisy sex vs patience of neighbours".


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe it's _them_...



Maybe the Vogons have arrived?

Down the Whippet and Clog in Accrington.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Aug 2021)

Biblical rain in Oban so in and out of Tesco as quick as possible as the road gets flooded. Traffic manic and got a couple of hundred yards before stuck in traffic. Plenty coming towards me so thought the traffic lights had probably stuck. Turned and took a cheeky back route not many know about but got stuck again. Turns out a 3 vehicle RTC on the way out of town. Motorhome imbedded in a wall and camper van being recovered. The 4x4 also involved has gone. Gridlock for miles in all directions as on a wet day the touroid all head into town and clog everything up.
Hope for better day tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2021)

I have a  and a bourbon cream biskit.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2021)

Ripple said:


> In my opinion they watched too many of Mythbusters. Especially that one: "Having noisy sex vs patience of neighbours".



In that case, never mind the fuses, have you thought about removing some of the screws and slats from the bed?


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2021)

Our ♻ Bin was not collected today!!
Staff shortages, according to the Council website.

🤯


----------



## Ripple (11 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> In that case, never mind the fuses, have you thought about removing some of the screws and slats from the bed?


Nooo !!! Her room is above mine, I don't want them falling through the ceiling into my room !


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2021)

2/3 of living room painted. Paint bucket empty, Your Correspondent liberally bespattered* with white paint. 

I look like I have negative freckles.

*_Rare opportunity to use the word "bespattered" duly taken._


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2021)

I have managed to acquire two packets of the mount card I've been needing for my archive on the Bay of E. 

Not enough, but it's a start. I haven't been able to get any since last year.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2021)

Ripple said:


> Nooo !!! Her room is above mine, I don't want them falling through the ceiling into my room !



But I didn't suggest sawing through the joists...


----------



## Ripple (11 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> But I didn't suggest sawing through the joists...


You didn't but hell only knows how strong the joists still are after an intensive uh - ah - oh stuff.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2021)

Ripple said:


> You didn't but hell only knows how strong the joists still are after an intensive uh - ah - oh stuff.



I get the gist... Pass the mind bleach, will you?


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2021)

Anyways, time to go and feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2021)

Ripple said:


> You didn't but hell only knows how strong the joists still are after an intensive uh - ah - oh stuff.



When I was first in Coventry in the 1970's I remember my flatmate and his girlfriend going through the floor during an energetic bout of hanky panky, ground floor flat, turned out the house was riddled with wood worm.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2021)

Ripple said:


> Nooo !!! Her room is above mine, I don't want them falling through the ceiling into my room !


Truly, the earth would move.. 😇


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2021)

Painting done and redone to deal with the bits I missed. Showered, scraping paint off glasses.

Checking to see if there's any chance of rain in the Black Forest on Friday...


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2021)

The filling in my front tooth fell out this evening ! It's only been in since June . I was eating a bit of soft bread at the time .


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

Ripple said:


> My housemate is singing karaoke. Time to find out which fuse in the fuse box is connected to her room.


Naughty!!


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe it's _them_...


Not so secret communication you mean.


----------



## Ripple (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Naughty!!


Imaginative.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

Ripple said:


> Imaginative.


Nah, imaginative is when you pull yours out and say their equipment was blowing yours as well.


----------



## Ripple (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Nah, imaginative is when you pull yours out and say their equipment was blowing yours as well.


I think I will start with a pair of pink fluffy handcuffs and a pack of condoms left by her room doors.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2021)

Lawns have had a cut and look much tidier


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Painting done and redone to deal with the bits I missed. Showered, scraping paint off glasses.
> 
> Checking to see if there's any chance of rain in the Black Forest on Friday...


Always a chance.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I usually go out at around 7 for an hour but it really was just too wet this time and my favourite cycling shoes are still soaked since yesterday.


Sound like you need one of these:






Saw one (or one similar) on a Francis Cade YouTube video:


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Sound like you need one of these:
> View attachment 603735
> 
> 
> Saw one (or one similar) on a Francis Cade YouTube video:



What's wrong with shoving newspaper into them?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with shoving newspaper into them?


Apparently, this is quicker, more effective and less smelly (at least I think that's what he said, it was yesterday when I watched it and a lot has happened since then!)


----------



## carpiste (11 Aug 2021)

The last 2 days were so mundane I didn`t even bother making a comment!

lol. Just been busy. Good news from the heart specialist. My aneurysm (last one I hope) hasn`t grown this year so I don`t have to see him again until next year! 
No cycling for 2 days due to rain and being busy but the next 2 days look to be bright and sunny so I`ll be out and about 
Did the weekly shop tonight so it`s all me time this weekend


----------



## Jenkins (11 Aug 2021)

At the risk of upsetting the more northern (and wetter) correspondants, can I just say that it was a lovely warm & sunny day with light winds down in this corner of Suffolk.

A perfect day to be out and about, only ruined by that pesky work bit in the middle.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> At the risk of upsetting the more northern (and wetter) correspondants, can I just say that it was a lovely warm & sunny day with light winds down in this corner of Suffolk.
> 
> A perfect day to be out and about, only ruined by that pesky work bit in the middle.


Hate to disappoint you, but it was a dry day* here north of the M62.

*Light rain started just before 18:30 hours.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2021)

Rainbow trout in a parcel, couscous with garlic, sun-dried tomatoes & roasted veggies, and steamed green beans.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hate to disappoint you, but it was a dry day* here north of the M62.
> 
> **Light rain started just before 18:30 hours*.


Not a dry day then!

In other random mundane news, today I finished off a pack of dark chocolate digestives and a pack of own brand Hobnob type biscuits. What sort of strange person leaves just one biscuit in the pack?


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Not a dry day then!
> 
> In other random mundane news, today I finished off a pack of dark chocolate digestives and a pack of own brand Hobnob type biscuits. What sort of strange person leaves just one biscuit in the pack?


Not too wet either.

As for your last question, me!
They see the packet stood upright and think it's full.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not too wet either.
> 
> As for your last question, me!
> They see the packet stood upright and think it's full.


You're just weird anyhow, so you don't count


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2021)

Lovely thirty miles on the Brompton this evening with the most amazing sunset 

Saw this on Faceache today. No idea who Edward Abbey was but he speaketh sense


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Lawns have had a cut and look much tidier



I got three quarters of the way through cutting our grass and the strimmer packed up, it wasn't anything obvious so it looks like a new one is called for, the old one's a dozen years old and was a cheapy so it doesn't owe me anything.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2021)

Arsenal are currently at the top of the Premier League. Though I believe Accrington were heading the English Leagues short while ago.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> You're just weird anyhow, so you don't count


You can't say that!
I mean you don't really know me, do you?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2021)

Did the spacemen show up, then?
Meanwhile, in Missouri, preparations are proceeding apace...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02j0C0apbi4


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Did the spacemen show up, then?
> Meanwhile, in Missouri, preparations are proceeding apace...
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02j0C0apbi4



He got his dates mixed up again. You'd think being from the future he'd check his diary first.


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2021)

I think it is past my bed time. 😴


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I think it is past my bed time. 😴


Do, not think...


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

Summat odd going on,





The clock is 4.4 seconds fast, which is close enough for me.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2021)

I got distracted by a certain Sicilian detective. Best head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> The last 2 days were so mundane I didn`t even bother making a comment!



Now you're just showing off.

Good news on the heart aneurysm though...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2021)

Well another easy start to the day
And it looks a gorgeous day outside
Slip sliding away


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2021)

First cuppa drank
Whoever cut our lawns yesterday deserves a pat on the back 
Cat has been fed no peas today yet


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well another easy start to the day
> And it looks a gorgeous day outside
> Slip sliding away


"Slip sliding away " those three words took me back l can't remember the last time l heard Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## tyred (12 Aug 2021)

Getting up in the morning with the knowledge that you have today off work and have a whole day to spend as I please is one of the greatest feelings in the world


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2021)

Nearly up..


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well another easy start to the day
> And it looks a gorgeous day outside
> Slip sliding away



You know the nearer your destination
The more you're slip sliding away


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2021)

Morning.
It's no wonder that sea levels are rising if people wee in the sea !


----------



## ClichéGuevara (12 Aug 2021)

The man turned up to read my electric meter on Tuesday. The same man came back yesterday to read the gas meter, which is in the same cupboard.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Aug 2021)

Black Stone Cherry's version of ELO's Don't bring me down is rather good.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2021)

Yesterday's ♻ bin has just been collected..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2021)

While I was drinking my first 3 mugs of tea this morning, I was wondering where to go if the man who's repairing flood damage to the flat didn't show. A plan involving the coast started to form. And then he showed. So I'm doing the washing up instead.


----------



## Chief Broom (12 Aug 2021)

Well ive had a cup of triple strength coffee, stuck my finger in a light socket and am now charged for my morning spin!  Gonna ride up to the loch and return via the beach and see what bird/wild life is about.
"Yes i am mother natures son and im the only one, i do what i want and i want what i see, im so free, im so free, im so free....


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2021)

Only one more get up and I'm off work until the 31st. Two weeks. Some DIY to do, but it shall mostly be cycling - if I can get away with it.

Sun's coming out here, roads drying out. Work is a bit quiet now as we've just finished year end and everyone is off on leave. Might have an extended lunch 'ride' on the Ribble road bike.


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Aug 2021)




----------



## Oldhippy (12 Aug 2021)

Isn't it bothersome riding in those robes? 😁


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2021)

No news on my wheel. 
Seems to be stuck .
I wonder if the major event is that a lot of the drivers have left and found better paid jobs ?


----------



## DCLane (12 Aug 2021)

There's workers digging up the road outside my house to lay cables. The same workers were there a couple of months ago, laying the same cables. Either they've got a new contract or the telecoms company's doubled up. There's a mini digger going up/down the road for fun with a pokey-type drill.

The Covid travel tests we took yesterday to go to Ireland tomorrow are negative so we're all good to go early tomorrow morning, having done travel locator forms last night. However, there's no confirmation my son's got into the race on Saturday, no race manual yet and no rider list. Let alone course information  .

And they've merged the Junior (short) race with the Elite (much tougher) one, rather than merging it with the Cat 3 equivalent which is the same 98km distance as the Junior one. Son no. 2 thinks it's because the Juniors will have trounced the Cat 3's last time and they complained, so they've been put with the Elite riders. 135km as a Junior with Elite riders, no identified feed zones, no support cars, should be ... erm ... challenging. If we can't get kit onto a team's car then I'll be out on the course somewhere hoping if he has a mechanical then I'm nearby, unlike last Sunday's race, and I'll have bottles with food attached.

Oh, and my missing tubs from ProBikeKit have finally been despatched. 4 days late, so they won't arrive for Saturday's race. Daft me used them and this is definitely the last time


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2021)

PBK are usually OK for delivery. 

Right then, early lunch as I've a meeting at 1pm, so need time to get cleaned up after a ride. 

TTFN


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2021)

I was thinking ! 
They were saying that a lot of retail shopping has lost out to online business . Well if they don't improve the delivery businesses this may soon come to an end .


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Well ive had a cup of triple strength coffee, stuck my finger in a light socket and am now charged for my morning spin!  Gonna ride up to the loch and return via the beach and see what bird/wild life is about.
> "Yes i am mother natures son and im the only one, i do what i want and i want what i see, im so free, im so free, im so free....



Do you remember the silver walks
You used to shiver and I used to talk
Then we went down to Times Square
And ever since I've been hangin' 'round there


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Black Stone Cherry's version of ELO's Don't bring me down is rather good.


It's not as good as _White Trash Millionaire_, but it is still great.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2021)

Black bin emptied 
Had a hot orange squash 
Still sunny 
Still wish I had gone for a ride


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2021)

Back from 25 miles on the road bike. Lovely out if there was 360 degree headwind. did a lumpy return and I didn't get stuck at the level crossing - there is only one train a week (slight exaggeration) and I usually get stuck, and it's a 1 in 10 approach.


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Isn't it bothersome riding in those robes? 😁



Chaffs a bit.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2021)

Warm, blustery and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

Have spent the morning writing and puttering about and watching Bargain Hunt.

It is almost time for lunch.


----------



## carpiste (12 Aug 2021)

Not long back from a ride. Lovely and sunny, just a shame about the wind! I bumped into 2 guys at Chorlton Marina who were from Sustrans.....
During a short conversation one of them said it was Sustrans hope to get lots of cycle routes joined up so that people can cycle more and even commute... then he made the huge mistake of telling me it was Sustrans plan to get cyclists off the road and on their routes for reasons of safety!!!
I told him it wasn`t down to cyclists to make the roads safer but car drivers to follow the rules, and new legislation, and educating them not trying to get cyclists off the roads! I told him if Sustrans wants to help then maybe they should try to get legislation in to make all tv channels and radio bring back public information films as part of their licensing!
It was weird when he couldn`t explain why it was better for most people to commute in a straight line, A to B, rather than go out of their way on crappy cycle tracks!


----------



## Jenkins (12 Aug 2021)

Only 2.5 hours to go and then no more work until a week on Saturday - I've even set the out of office message in advance. 

Lunch was a Chicken & Bacon pasta pot from Morrisons.


----------



## carpiste (12 Aug 2021)

Mundanity resumed..... it appears I had a rant today


----------



## oldwheels (12 Aug 2021)

Managed to get a haircut at last. Only the second one in about two and a half years.
Very windy but the forecast rain has not appeared yet.
Calmac have now announced that motorhomes cannot use the standby lane at marshalling points. Only ones with proven local ID be will be able to use these and otherwise cars only. They had got the idea that you just park there until you could get on thus blocking cars who could fit the space available. Dislike of motorhomes and camper vans grows by the day due to their frequent selfish behaviour. Standby cars with local ID will now get priority. Goes some small way to alleviate the problem of local cars not getting on our lifeline ferries. I got on the only available ferry space yesterday for the whole of the end of the week.
Rain forecast for tomorrow but after that I should be able to get out on the trike.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2021)

Had a tasty lunch of wholemeal toast with a selection of assorted deli, a pear, some strawberries and two


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2021)

It started raining before we could take our tent down . It has been raining here for hours and has only stopped now .
The sun s trying to break through .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2021)

I'm having a hard time here !
Why is there Pacific Ocean written twice ? 
Why isn't where the Titanic sank marked on this globe ?
Why is the Ross Sea marked ?
Now if all the bits we used to own were pink it would be a lot easier!
American globe. I'll get a pink felt tip and colour them in along with Canada . 
Kids !


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2021)

FYI 
Sure 'motion sense' deodorant spray smells exactly like Raid fly spray... 

Barf


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2021)

It is raining here.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'm having a hard time here !
> Why is there Pacific Ocean written twice ?
> Why isn't where the Titanic sank marked on this globe ?
> Why is the Ross Sea marked ?
> ...


North and South Pacific. They argue make them watch the movie.
Where she hit the iceberg and where she sank were two slightly different locations. Also exact location at the time of impact unknown.
It's the worlds largest marine protected area.

Or by either a newer, or older globe.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Aug 2021)

Apparently there is a parcel waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> It is raining here.



Nooooo


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Nooooo



It is now raining even harder.

At least it doesn't appear to be raining in London, as I am listening to TMS on the radio.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> It is now raining even harder.
> 
> At least it doesn't appear to be raining in London, as I am listening to TMS on the radio.


They were rained off for a very short while but it was North London rain only.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Apparently there is a parcel waiting for me when I get home.


Is it my wheel ?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> It is raining here.


#heretoo


----------



## oldwheels (12 Aug 2021)

Rain now battering on my window. Got out for a short recce on a route for my trike. There are several potential problem spots but the least hazardous is also the hardest. Queen's Brae. Steeeep.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Aug 2021)

Another piece of useless information , the temperature here in darkest Occitane is currently 30.7 c There is very little breeze and the sky has ominously gone from pale blue to vision destroying white. Methinks some violent atmospheric action will ensue anon.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2021)

I have a  and some honey roasted cashews.

More importantly, it appears to have stopped raining.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Aug 2021)

I have a 🍷and almost certainly one🍷 or two more 🍷 before the day is done ....


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I have a 🍷and almost certainly one🍷 or two more 🍷 before the day is done ....



Replace those with a  and I will be doing much the same...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Replace those with a  and I will be doing much the same...


Substitute  for🍷.....hardly a replacement in my world


----------



## gbb (12 Aug 2021)

Tea tonight, pork loins marinaded in sweet chilli sauce,oodles of noodles and baked Mediterranean vegetables, followed by canned peach slices and ice cream and a couple bacardi and cokes. 

Other news, grandaughter got (gcse's) a 9 with a distinction, a 7 and all the rest were 8s, well done, without doubt, the cleverest girl we ever had in the family in my lifetime. Shes long since been mapping out her life, not bad for state schooling eh ?


----------



## slowmotion (12 Aug 2021)

I finally lost it this evening. Being a fan of Windows Explorer, I had begun to thoroughly resent Microsoft's continual barrage of exhortations to switch to Edge. No thanks.....bog off......I don't want it. I discovered the way to cast their pitiful offering into outer darkness. I suggest you do too.....

https://www.cnet.com/tech/computing/turn-off-windows-10s-pushy-edge-notifications/


----------



## DCLane (12 Aug 2021)

Everything is ready for a race trip to Northern Ireland, leaving tomorrow. Paperwork done, son fed for now, bags packed. Now we've got to get through all the checks, into Ireland and up to test-ride the course for the 132km John Beggs Memorial race with the Elite men. With an extra 35km lap added late yesterday it'll be a stupidly long, tough and hilly race: if he finishes as a 1st year Junior it'll be an achievement.

Oh, and entries are still open for any CC'ers in NI


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I finally lost it this evening. Being a fan of Windows Explorer, I had begun to thoroughly resent Microsoft's continual barrage of exhortations to switch to Edge. No thanks.....bog off......I don't want it. I discovered the way to cast their pitiful offering into outer darkness. I suggest you do too.....
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/tech/computing/turn-off-windows-10s-pushy-edge-notifications/


I use Chrome chiefly, which I run with an ad-blocker, and I don't get those pop ups. I've just checked my notifications settings and I haven't unchecked the tips box. There again, I haven't needed to. So I'm confused but I'm not complaining.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I use Chrome chiefly, which I run with an ad-blocker, and I don't get those pop ups. I've just checked my notifications settings and I haven't unchecked the tips box. There again, I haven't needed to. So I'm confused but I'm not complaining.


You were lucky. I was getting messages about the virtues of Edge pretty much every time I changed websites. It got to be extremely annoying.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> Everything is ready for a race trip to Northern Ireland, leaving tomorrow. Paperwork done, son fed for now, bags packed. Now we've got to get through all the checks, into Ireland and up to test-ride the course for the 132km John Beggs Memorial race with the Elite men. With an extra 35km lap added late yesterday it'll be a stupidly long, tough and hilly race: if he finishes as a 1st year Junior it'll be an achievement.
> 
> Oh, and entries are still open for any CC'ers in NI


Sailing from Liverpool or Holyhead?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Aug 2021)

Drinking beer


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2021)

We've just seen a Bat flying around outside .


----------



## DCLane (12 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sailing from Liverpool or Holyhead?



Holyhead to Dublin tomorrow morning, giving him time to test-ride the course and decide whether it's the aero race bike or his training bike that'd be the best given the route. And of course a decent meal booked the night before.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> Holyhead to Dublin tomorrow morning, giving him time to test-ride the course and decide whether it's the aero race bike or his training bike that'd be the best given the route. And of course a decent meal booked the night before.


Have fun with the PLF, if the ferries are still using them. Don't forget your duty free!


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2021)

Sea bass with pesto in-a-parcel, wholegrain couscous with roasted veggies and a tomato salad.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Substitute  for🍷.....hardly a replacement in my world



Yebbut at least I won't be singing Nessun Dorma badly once I've had a few...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2021)

A nice early evening 16 miles


----------



## Dec66 (12 Aug 2021)

I got half my ear ripped off in a freak accident at Ju-Jitsu yesterday. 

I then spent over six and a half hours waiting to see a doctor to do something about it. As it turned out the doctor couldn't do anything, as trying to patch it back together was beyond her skill level.

Instead I was referred down to Surgical Assessment, where I was prepped for a general anaesthetic. As it transpired, I didn't have any anaesthetic, and my ear is now held together with steri strips.

I have to go back tomorrow morning for them to decide what to do next.

Got back at 4.30am. Sadly, the pub we go to post-session was closed by then.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is it my wheel ?


Unfortunately not, it was some baselayers & a couple of other bits that I'd ordered from Planet X. I do have another parcel on the way via Hermes in the next day or two - do you want me to rummage the van for your wheel just in case?


----------



## DCLane (12 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have fun with the PLF, if the ferries are still using them. Don't forget your duty free!



They're still using them. All completed, along with Covid tests, etc. Oh, and we don't drink nor are wandering from the Premier Lounge on Stena so no duty free for us 😊 . The Premier stuff helps as it gives cancellation with only 24 hours notice in case anything goes wrong plus, normally, a nice quiet area for a snooze and lots of snacks 

The one big advantage is that a green card is no longer required from 2nd August, given I'd forgotten it amongst the mass of all the other bits to do


----------



## alicat (12 Aug 2021)

I worked out how to fit the car wheel jack in the spare wheel cavity. Phew!


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> They're still using them. All completed, along with Covid tests, etc. Oh, and we don't drink nor are wandering from the Premier Lounge on Stena so no duty free for us 😊 . The Premier stuff helps as it gives cancellation with only 24 hours notice in case anything goes wrong plus, normally, a nice quiet area for a snooze and lots of snacks
> 
> The one big advantage is that a green card is no longer required from 2nd August, given I'd forgotten it amongst the mass of all the other bits to do


I know the rules on non essential international travel changed in time for the Bank Holiday Weekend. I thought you might have been travelling to NI by ferry to avoid the international part.


----------



## DCLane (12 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> I know the rules on non essential international travel changed in time for the Bank Holiday Weekend. I thought you might have been travelling to NI by ferry to avoid the international part.



We could have, but it's OK. The Covid test bit was useful as we're visiting family and the care home wanted proof of a test before we arrive.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> We could have, but it's OK. The Covid test bit was useful as we're visiting family and the care home wanted proof of a test before we arrive.


Stena and Irish Ferries were insisting on the PCR tests, before allowing you to board.


----------



## carpiste (12 Aug 2021)

Mrs C is going out for the day with daughter tomorrow so I guess I`ll have to think of something to do 
The bikes all fettled and ready, looks like a sunny, clear day and I`m feeling as fit as a flea after todays ride so I think I`ve thought of something to do!


----------



## DCLane (12 Aug 2021)

@classic33 I didn't need one as I've had my vaccinations, which is a change, but son no. 2's 17 so he needed a negative Covid PCR test as he's not been vaccinated yet. I got one done as well just in case.

Given how much we're spending on ferries, accommodation, race entrance and parts/food it was a small part of the overall cost.

We'll also get to visit my in-laws for the first time since 2019, although SWMBO isn't coming with us.

The next trip across is late September for the junior national TT and road championships.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> @classic33 I didn't need one as I've had my vaccinations, which is a change, but son no. 2's 17 so he needed a negative Covid PCR test as he's not been vaccinated yet. I got one done as well just in case.
> 
> Given how much we're spending on ferries, accommodation, race entrance and parts/food it was a small part of the overall cost.
> 
> ...


Enjoy yourselves.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Not long back from a ride. Lovely and sunny, just a shame about the wind! I bumped into 2 guys at Chorlton Marina who were from Sustrans.....
> During a short conversation one of them said it was Sustrans hope to get lots of cycle routes joined up so that people can cycle more and even commute... then he made the huge mistake of telling me it was Sustrans plan to get cyclists off the road and on their routes for reasons of safety!!!
> I told him it wasn`t down to cyclists to make the roads safer but car drivers to follow the rules, and new legislation, and educating them not trying to get cyclists off the roads! I told him if Sustrans wants to help then maybe they should try to get legislation in to make all tv channels and radio bring back public information films as part of their licensing!
> It was weird when he couldn`t explain why it was better for most people to commute in a straight line, A to B, rather than go out of their way on crappy cycle tracks!



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgOybc8Jdoo&t=28s
And the really scary one, only for airing in event of National Emergency;

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My8McQs2iEE

Not nearly as scary as the American Public Information films on the same topic.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2djuNBHwrg


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

Right, time for me to put the writing away for the evening and toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2021)

Today, 13th August, is International Left Handers Day.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2021)

Morning y'all
Time to get an early work session 
As busy day ahead


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yebbut at least I won't be singing Nessun Dorma badly once I've had a few...


I don't blame you , what a lower middle class cliche that would be !


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2021)

I'm nearly up..


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Unfortunately not, it was some baselayers & a couple of other bits that I'd ordered from Planet X. I do have another parcel on the way via Hermes in the next day or two - do you want me to rummage the van for your wheel just in case?


Yes please! . You never know, it might be in there!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Today, 13th August, is International Left Handers Day.


I read that as Left Overs Day!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2021)

Morning .
It is grey here .
A bit of a contradiction in the weather reports . Carol on the Beeb said that cloud would break up in the afternoon with some sunshine . The local girl on ITV said that cloud would thicken in the afternoon with chances of rain !


----------



## DCLane (13 Aug 2021)

Ferry to Ireland boarded, all checks passed so far.

Son no. 2 needs more practice driving around, not across, double-lane roundabouts as part of him learning to drive. I got him to do A55 j17 to Holyhead - you don't take the racing line through one


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2021)

My wife she said she's got to do the minutes .

It might take hours !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife she said she's got to do the minutes .
> 
> It might take hours !


And when she cooks a meal there's enough for seconds....

Morning, by the by.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

Breezy here today. Think I'll do one of my off road routes in a loop to avoid the worst of the wind.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2021)

I have to go to work soon 😔


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2021)

Time to have a rest me thinks and a hot squash drink and a chocolate bar


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time to have a rest me thinks hot squash and a chocolate bar


Not sure why, but I don’t like hot squash. Chocolate though


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure why, but I don’t like hot squash. Chocolate though


I really enjoy a hot squash


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I really enjoy a hot squash


Even going way back to school times, I remember we had a drinks vending machine and they switched the orange to being hot in the winter months and I remember thinking it made it taste sort of bitter. Never liked it since.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2021)

I have never tried hot squash. Perhaps I should.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Aug 2021)

Be gone, all of you! Hot squash indeed. Squash cold, tea, coffee hot. It's the natural order of things. 😁


----------



## mybike (13 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> Ferry to Ireland boarded, all checks passed so far.
> 
> Son no. 2 needs more practice driving around, not across, double-lane roundabouts as part of him learning to drive. I got him to do A55 j17 to Holyhead - you don't take the racing line through one



Get him to navigate the Boughton Heath/A41 roundabout a few times!


----------



## Dec66 (13 Aug 2021)

Loose ear update; now reattached. Turned out that, contrary to what they first thought, the lobe was still attached, so despite the complication of a flap of skin forming as it healed, four stitches were enough to fix it.

No ju-jitsu-ing for three weeks though, which should at least allow my ribs to get better... But that's another story.


----------



## mybike (13 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have never tried hot squash. Perhaps I should.



Lemon is great, orange is  hot or cold.


----------



## mybike (13 Aug 2021)

So I was idly looking on the internet & discovered a guy who appears to be a school friend of mine. Lost track of him years ago. Remarkable resemblance when I compared an old photo with a new:






I found an email, but that failed.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

Humid, overcast and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I mopped the kitchen floor this morning, and did the prep work for tonight's supper. Might drop the cutting deck off the mower this afternoon and see what's going on with the bearings.

It's almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Today, 13th August, is International Left Handers Day.



Yayyyyy! A day for me!


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I don't blame you , what a lower middle class cliche that would be !



And what would you suggest as a more suitable alternative?

"Vindaloo" ?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have never tried hot squash. Perhaps I should.


Even better with honey if you have a cold


----------



## oldwheels (13 Aug 2021)

Short sunny spells and heavy showers. The leaves are also swirling off the trees.
Some intrepid kayakers set off up Loch Etive and some are playing in the Falls of Lora.
Son’s household now has a “guest” dog which appeared about a month ago completed with bag of toys and a weeks supply of food. A labrador bitch which belongs to a local care home who cannot cope currently with it and covid as some staff have got positive test results. 
Son and DIL already have a pollywollydoodle or some such dog who has been
“ doctored” fortunately. Enormous thing and delighted to have a daft playmate who demands such activities as toy throwing and recovery from humans. Barks to give commands.
Certainly not going out anywhere today but hope for better day tomorrow. The main roads here are a madhouse and the weekend will be worse but I have a couple of single track routes which may be possible by trike early in the day without going anywhere by car.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I read that as Left Overs Day!





Reynard said:


> And what would you suggest as a more suitable alternative?
> 
> "Vindaloo" ?


How about "Putting on the ritz" or is that just crackers ?


----------



## pawl (13 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I really enjoy a hot squash




Ha ha what ever turns you on Nod nod Wink wink


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

That wind is a bit 360 degrees today, even with the loop I did, headwind all the way. Wasn't a quick ride though, too many ruddy walkers, dog walkers, kiddies etc. Who'da thought on a sunny Friday lunch that people would be out in summer term ! 

That said, an extra 2cm of duck tape mudguard flap has reduced the crud spray significantly.


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Be gone, all of you! Hot squash indeed. Squash cold, tea, coffee hot. It's the natural order of things. 😁



Here here!!!


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

Lunch was two doorstep slices of toasted bloomer, one with prawn cocktail, one with gruyere, the last of the cantaloupe melon, some strawberries and two


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> How about "Putting on the ritz" or is that just crackers ?



As long as there's good cheese to go with that, I'm game...


----------



## carpiste (13 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time to have a rest me thinks and a hot squash drink and a chocolate bar


Years ago I used to go to the Belle Vue dog track with my Uncle. I was about 18 I guess and had just started drinking (  ) but on a winters night at the dog track beer was just not for me.... it was there I was introduced to dark Rum and hot Blackcurrant juice!
Sounds horrid but it was delicious


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2021)

Negative lateral flow test result this afternoon


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Years ago I used to go to the Belle Vue dog track with my Uncle. I was about 18 I guess and had just started drinking (  ) but on a winters night at the dog track beer was just not for me.... it was there I was introduced to dark Rum and hot Blackcurrant juice!
> Sounds horrid but it was delicious



God. I had forgotten about Belle Vue from from Childhood. Used to go past on Bikes when lived in Stockport and riding up into Manchester.


----------



## carpiste (13 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> God. I had forgotten about Belle Vue from from Childhood. Used to go past on Bikes when lived in Stockport and riding up into Manchester.


Dogs, speedway,zoo, roller rink, funfair, gigs.... it had it all!


----------



## carpiste (13 Aug 2021)

Very windy here today. I just did 22 miles but it felt like 35! still very pleasant in the sunshine though, especially off road


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2021)

I went out for a cycle ride with my friends this morning . On our way back through Biddestone we were overtaken by a vintage Delage car . I think it might have been a D6, it looked a bit like an old Riley. It had a bird wing radiator mascot made from glass. A bit like Rennie Lalique.
We did 15 miles.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Negative lateral flow test result this afternoon



How's the tonsils ? I'm yet to take a test !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> How's the tonsils ? I'm yet to take a test !



Ha ha. I expect the gag reflex these days. So I do one side, pause, then do the other , then on to nostrils. If I’m mildly gagging I know I’m in the right spot.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Here here!!!


And if we refuse to send any your way?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2021)

I'm in the middle of Birmingham. What a lovely place to drive a 44 tonne truck on a Friday afternoon.. 😂


----------



## pawl (13 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> As long as there's good cheese to go with that, I'm game...





Good job you didn’t say that yesterday It was the glorious twelfth


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Good job you didn’t say that yesterday It was the glorious twelfth


Can't grouse at that especially with game chips and a bottle of Burgundy 🍷


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> How's the tonsils ? I'm yet to take a test !



The lateral flow tests I got sent by the NHS the other week only go up the nose, much easier to do than the throat ones


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Can't grouse at that especially with game chips and a bottle of Burgundy 🍷



It was a very pheasant day


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yayyyyy! A day for me!


I'm left-handed too but I stay left-handed 365 days per year.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Good job you didn’t say that yesterday It was the glorious twelfth





woodbutchmaster said:


> Can't grouse at that especially with game chips and a bottle of Burgundy 🍷



As long as you two aren't taking pot shots at *MY* backside...


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm left-handed too but I stay left-handed 365 days per year.



So do I. 

Back in the day when I was on the Imperial College fencing team, there were four of us ladies, and we were *ALL* left-handed. Used to scare the sh*t out of the opposition...


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Aug 2021)

Most people are born right handed, the really smart ones overcome that. 😁 My mum used to tell me when I was small after a smack on the back of my head pencil removed from the left hand and put in right hand by a teacher and I came home upset.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> As long as you two aren't taking pot shots at *MY* backside...


Ahem ! Literally or metaphorically ,


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Ahem ! Literally or metaphorically ,



Metaphorically, I can deal with. 

The other is just too much of a pain in the arse...


----------



## carpiste (13 Aug 2021)

It really doesn`t feel like a Friday today! More like a Saturday... I gained a day!


----------



## DCLane (13 Aug 2021)

Course recce for the John Beggs Memorial race done *







* When I say "done" I mean I drove round whilst my son rode it. After all, I'm not the one racing 132km tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

Right, I need to go chop an onion.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

No work for two weeks. Whooooooooo


----------



## pawl (13 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lunch was two doorstep slices of toasted bloomer, one with prawn cocktail, one with gruyere, the last of the cantaloupe melon, some strawberries and two




Does Welshie know you toast your bloomers


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2021)

I saw some large mushrooms growing on a rugby pitch this morning . They were the size of tea plates .
I don't like mushrooms !


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

Colleague of mine lives in Chester. Having a video call today, and he said he was about to go out for a pint shortly (well jealous). He said, the only issue is the tourists at the moment, too many. They (whispers) are either from Liverpool or Wales. I start laughing (Manc here). I said you'll have to shut the gates (he lives in the centre).

Anyway, he says, as one of the 1200 of us that live within the walls, there is an ancient law that lets us shoot the Welsh with a crossbow.


But only after 12am.  


I said, well you can sort the late night boozers out if they widdle on your front door.  He said he's not got a crossbow, as it might be dangerous after a few pints.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm left-handed too but I stay left-handed 365 days per year.



I am cack handed as well. I used to swap hands mid page when writing at primary school. But they decided my left was better and I stopped me using right.

I do hold bats in right hand though and shave with right hand. Toothbrush right handed.

Fork and spoon left handed, knife left handed when buttering or cutting bread. Knife right handed when eating.

Scissors and tin openers left handed.

chop sticks left handed.

Use computer mouse left handed but buttons same as right handed.

bike pump left handed

So it’s not all left dominant.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Metaphorically, I can deal with.
> 
> The other is just too much of a pain in the arse...


On that note l think l'll butt out


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It was a very pheasant day


Oooh no you would be hung drawn and some other things .....pheasant killing begins in October


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oooh no you would be hung drawn and some other things .....pheasant killing begins in October



Are you a pheasant plucker?


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Colleague of mine lives in Chester. Having a video call today, and he said he was about to go out for a pint shortly (well jealous). He said, the only issue is the tourists at the moment, too many. They (whispers) are either from Liverpool or Wales. I start laughing (Manc here). I said you'll have to shut the gates (he lives in the centre).
> 
> Anyway, he says, as one of the 1200 of us that live within the walls, there is an ancient law that lets us shoot the Welsh with a crossbow.
> 
> ...


It's a longbow, not a crossbow.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2021)

Left handed day tomorrow 
Might go for a ride in its honour tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Left handed day tomorrow
> Might go for a ride in its honour tomorrow


You know what date International Left Handed Day is celebrated/observed.


----------



## dave r (13 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I am cack handed as well. I used to swap hands mid page when writing at primary school. But they decided my left was better and I stopped me using right.
> 
> I do hold bats in right hand though and shave with right hand. Toothbrush right handed.
> 
> ...



You sound ambidextrous.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> You sound ambidextrous.


Has the swear filter cut in?


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

Well, tonight's footy isn't going quite as planned... 

On the other hand, I had a very nice mushroom and onion risotto for supper.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's a longbow, not a crossbow.



Ah you are probably right as he can't get one in his house...


----------



## Jenkins (13 Aug 2021)

I have had a text message from my Doctors' surgery with a link to book up for this year's flu vaccination.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Ah you are probably right as he can't get one in his house...


House that small?


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Ah you are probably right as he can't get one in his house...



@classic33 I could vouch on you getting it right - I was just laughing me head off, as Prestatyn is full of Mancs and Scousers.... where my tin box is....


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You know what date International Left Handed Day is celebrated/observed.


Yes 13th August ie today


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> @classic33 I could vouch on you getting it right - I was just laughing me head off, as Prestatyn is full of Mancs and Scousers.... where my tin box is....


Same as with a Scotsman, within the walls of York.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> House that small?



It blooming is - seen the videos..... Probably cost 10x my house.... he's in envy of the 'shed'.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> It blooming is - seen the videos..... Probably cost 10x my house.... he's in envy of the 'shed'.


Can you fit a longbow in the shed?


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Same as with a Scotsman, within the walls of York.



Fantastic stuff....  love it.....


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can you fit a longbow in the shed?



Not in my Shedoffice, it's a bit big these longbow's - I'm too far from the border. He didn't complain about 'mancs'. I said Prestatyn was full of 'mancs' and 'sousers'....  No Welsh.... 

PS Love it down there TBH...


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Fantastic stuff....  love it.....


You could always put in a freedom of information request, like this one,
https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/in_york_it_is_perfectly_legal_to


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You could always put in a freedom of information request, like this one,
> https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/in_york_it_is_perfectly_legal_to



I just love the English madness. That today had me splitting myself. The WFH has bonded us a bit better, from kitchen, cats, dogs, sheds, garage.... really positive.. 

I don't work with the 'cats' If I did, nothing would get done - love them as I do, but no... nightmare, especially being properly 'posh' cats..


----------



## carpiste (13 Aug 2021)

Just watched Brentford beat Arsenal 2-0. The first time they beat them since 1938!
But that wasn`t the biggest shock!!!


Mrs C pointed out, on the Manchester evening news website a cycling event earlier today... a naked ride around town!
Probably as well I didn`t know about it


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> I don't work with the 'cats' If I did, nothing would get done - love them as I do, but no... nightmare, especially being properly 'posh' cats..



But... but... but... Human activities MUST be supervised. Don't you know that is the correct order of things.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Just watched Brentford beat Arsenal 2-0. The first time they beat them since 1938!
> But that wasn`t the biggest shock!!!



Which is fecking embarrassing... 

More so than a mere nekkid bike ride.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> But... but... but... Human activities MUST be supervised. Don't you know that is the correct order of things.



TBH I'd rather have cats than my teens....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Which is fecking embarrassing...
> 
> More so than a mere nekkid bike ride.


A top to bottom match for Arse and all...


----------



## tyred (13 Aug 2021)

I saw the most amazing example of well-made door today ￼￼ Someone took pride in their work.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> TBH I'd rather have cats than my teens....



Well, my mum has resigned herself to having grandcats rather than grandkids...


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A top to bottom match for Arse and all...



*groan*


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Aug 2021)

I have brought in some tomatoes.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have brought in some tomatoes.


You can't just say "tomatoes"!
Cherry, plum, beef, tinned?


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Aug 2021)

Home grown, First Lady variety, indeterminate. Rather pinkish in color. Fussed over a bit too much, perhaps. Grown in containers.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2021)

Time for some early miles seeing as I am awake


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some early miles seeing as I am awake


Me too but just on foot as 1. it is windy and 2. I can’t be bothered cycling.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Are you a pheasant plucker?


I'm not a pheasant plucker, l'm a pheasant pluckers' son, and l'll keep on plucking pheasants 'till the pheasant plucking's done !!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2021)

Morning.
I think I am suffering from LPDD. Lost parcel distress disorder. I have discovered that they were trialing driverless vehicles. Just great!  If they can't seem to track a stationary parcel Why not complicate things and keep it moving ! 
Do these people live in the real world ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Aug 2021)

Off to another parkrun this morning. Going to try a different location this time for variety.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I think I am suffering from LPDD. Lost parcel distress disorder. I have discovered that they were trialing driverless vehicles. Just great!  If they can't seem to track a stationary parcel Why not complicate things and keep it moving !
> Do these people live in the real world ?


It's their new 'money making' scheme

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/news...old-off-at-auction/ar-AANh0yg?ocid=uxbndlbing


----------



## Chief Broom (14 Aug 2021)

Whats an iceberg lettuce good for....kicking around a football pitch,,,horrid things. Its my tesco shopping delivery day and theyre usually pretty good apart from the lettuce. I wrote in the substitute box 'Not Iceberg'...so i got an iceberg...So's i had better not get another today or i'll burn the delivery van to the ground with my flame thrower......


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2021)

raleighnut said:


> It's their new 'money making' scheme
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/news...old-off-at-auction/ar-AANh0yg?ocid=uxbndlbing


I saw it on Rip Off Britain yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2021)

I was thinking about the high temperatures that Europe is experiencing at the moment and remembered having a chat with a German. We were wondering how the roads in the South of France weren't melting like they did back home ! If we had the same temperatures our roads would be rivers of molten tarmac !


----------



## mybike (14 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lunch was two doorstep slices of toasted bloomer, one with prawn cocktail, one with gruyere, the last of the cantaloupe melon, some strawberries and two



Sounds a bit rich, could you taste the strawberries?


----------



## pawl (14 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I saw some large mushrooms growing on a rugby pitch this morning . They were the size of tea plates .
> I don't like mushrooms !
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was thinking about the high temperatures that Europe is experiencing at the moment and remembered having a chat with a German. We were wondering how the roads in the South of France weren't melting like they did back home ! If we had the same temperatures our roads would be rivers of molten tarmac !


Good question , there is a French institution called IFFSTAR which researches everything from recycling road materials to combining epoxy resins with conventional road materials specifically for high temperature conditions. I must admit that although l live in SW France l have never experienced sticky road surfaces even in current conditions so they must be having some success


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

Up and awake.

Although we didn't have any bins emptied yesterday, the town of Alpirsbach in the Black Forest was having a paper collection day.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some early miles seeing as I am awake


Back now 56.6 miles later
First cuppa going down well
@Mo1959 it's nice down here a bit of breeze just too many lycra louts


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2021)

I've almost done the washing up. And I've almost emptied the teapot.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2021)

My wheel is back with me !.

I will deliver it myself . A trip to the seaside is coming up !


----------



## rockyroller (14 Aug 2021)

took a peak at work emails before bed. woke up at 4am in a panic. the next few weeks are gonna get ugly at the office


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

Time for a  and the Formula E race from Berlin.

My man's 15th on the grid, let's see what he can do from there. That three place grid drop is harsh considering he was the innocent party at the last round...


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

FFS, what does Sam Bird have to do to get a lucky break here...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2021)

Well, Leeds are currently keeping Arsenal comfort at the bottom of the table. I'm fairly sure we'll end up as league neighbours once more.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, Leeds are currently keeping Arsenal comfort at the bottom of the table. I'm fairly sure we'll end up as league neighbours once more.


Nooooo! AYLING!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nooooo! AYLING!


Fernandes, Fernandes, and Arsenal are off the bottom of the table....


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Fernandes, Fernandes, and Arsenal are off the bottom of the table....


There was something in the air that night
The stars were bright, Fernandes.... sorry.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I saw it on Rip Off Britain yesterday.


Worst thing the Consevatives ever did was privatise 'The Royal Mail'


----------



## carpiste (14 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> took a peak at work emails before bed. woke up at 4am in a panic. the next few weeks are gonna get ugly at the office


I don`t know if this is your business or you are an employee but what I will say is that no matter what is happening at work the sun will still rise tomorrow and things will change. Yes, the business may well go, but that has happened before and will continue to do so. New businesses will come too. I`m retired now but I realised a long time ago that work is not something to get stressed over. Most people are still just a number on the payroll. You won`t get any thanks or extra pay for fretting about the business. 
The only thing you should worry about is yourself and your family. You lose your job? You`ll find another. You don`t get as much pay? You`ll learn to manage on what you get.
It may sound brutal but believe me, family and health is far more important than any business! Take care, forget work, enjoy life


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2021)

Painted the kitchen floor this morning (ceramic tiles) as the boss wanted a colour change. Now pale grey. I did remember to get two bowls milk and cereal out of the kitchen for breakfast but I did leave my coffee on the other side. The floor is nowhere near dry, so also painted hallway.

This is a floor paint by Leyland. Not as smelly as I was expecting.

Slight problem is all cutlery and plates aren't accessible. 

I'll just have to drink wine and eat a chippy tea out of the paper. Better ask for a couple of forks. The cats are in Wales with MrsF.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Are you a pheasant plucker?


We once got an order for hats with that on them at a Trade Fair. Our Head Girl got the order and charged the punter double for a small order plus carriage and insisted on cash in advance. She smiled sweetly and got cash on the spot as she reckoned he was a bit flustered by her ready acceptance of the order.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Aug 2021)

Nice trike run this morning up the Bonawe road then the Moss Road to the A828 junction. Trick here is to wait until the traffic from the lights at Connel Bridge has gone past and then half a mile down to the cyclepath.This takes me back through the caravan site and past the airfield on to the original road north which is now the cyclepath to the area know as Lora View for a look around before heading back to base.

Sitting in the sunshine outside ambulances, police cars and a fire engine all blasting east through Connel Ferry village on the other side of the loch. Seems to be an incident at Pass of Brander with an air ambulance on the roadway.
Being a weekend traffic is worse than usual but I avoided it by taking minor roads this morning.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

Nice lunch of a prawn cocktail sandwich, two  and half a punnet of strawberries.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Worst thing the Consevatives ever did was privatise 'The Royal Mail'



I could think of a few other things, but will avoid sullying this thread.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

Went shopping, my goodness but it's hot outside. Basement flats have disadvantages but in this weather one advantage becomes very obvious.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2021)

raleighnut said:


> It's their new 'money making' scheme
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/news...old-off-at-auction/ar-AANh0yg?ocid=uxbndlbing


I was wondering if after it was sold at auction that it might get lost in the post again !


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

Almost forgot in the excitement: I also bought a bag of salt and vinegar crisps. It took some serious digging to find, mind you...


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

Have reassembled the butler's tray that disassembled itself when the parental unit tried to move it.

The wood glue I had was all dried up, so ended up drilling a few pilot holes and then using fine upholstery pins to hold all the pieces together. I have several kilos of the pins lurking in the garage after all...

Now watching the Hundred and doing a bit of writing.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

Well, we're out of the relegation zone now, as both Crystal Palace and Villa are losing 3-0...


----------



## raleighnut (14 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Went shopping, my goodness but it's hot outside. Basement flats have disadvantages but in this weather one advantage becomes very obvious.


Yep I used to love going into those Derbyshire pubs with 2 foot thick stone walls on a hot day


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

I need a


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, we're out of the relegation zone now, as both Crystal Palace and Villa are losing 3-0...



This is one of your posts that I find absolutely fascinating but haven't a clue what they mean. It's a bit like listening to the shipping forecast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, we're out of the relegation zone now, as both Crystal Palace and Villa are losing 3-0...


Villa got 2 back so you're back in the zone. If Liverpool are in ruthless form, you have a chance of piggy-backing out on top of Norwich. Leeds' position at the foot looks fairly secure.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Villa got 2 back so you're back in the zone. If Liverpool are in ruthless form, you have a chance of piggy-backing out on top of Norwich. Leeds' position at the foot looks fairly secure.




...Dogger five, gale force nine, north west...


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Good question , there is a French institution called IFFSTAR which researches everything from recycling road materials to combining epoxy resins with conventional road materials specifically for high temperature conditions. I must admit that although l live in SW France l have never experienced sticky road surfaces even in current conditions so they must be having some success


Yes this was the South of France. My tinnitus was so bad that other people could hear it !


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> I don`t know if this is your business or you are an employee but what I will say is that no matter what is happening at work the sun will still rise tomorrow and things will change. Yes, the business may well go, but that has happened before and will continue to do so. New businesses will come too. I`m retired now but I realised a long time ago that work is not something to get stressed over. Most people are still just a number on the payroll. You won`t get any thanks or extra pay for fretting about the business.
> The only thing you should worry about is yourself and your family. You lose your job? You`ll find another. You don`t get as much pay? You`ll learn to manage on what you get.
> It may sound brutal but believe me, family and health is far more important than any business! Take care, forget work, enjoy life



Spot on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> ...Dogger five, gale force nine, north west...


We're being a bit silly, applying end of season considerations before the end of the first round of games.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Worst thing the Consevatives ever did was privatise 'The Royal Mail'


And Vince Incapable !


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Have reassembled the butler's tray that disassembled itself when the parental unit tried to move it.



What's the matter, is it the Butler's day off, or does he consider carpentry beneath him?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> What's the matter, is it the Butler's day off, or does he consider carpentry beneath him?


Woods was definitely beneath Buttler at Lords this afternoon. I fear it may be that time when the shipping forecast takes listeners away from the cricket.....


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Woods was definitely beneath Buttler at Lords this afternoon. I fear it may be that time when the shipping forecast takes listeners away from the cricket.....



Root could have done with more support from the lower order.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Root could have done with more support from the lower order.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is one of your posts that I find absolutely fascinating but haven't a clue what they mean. It's a bit like listening to the shipping forecast.


Shipping Forecast is easy understand.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Shipping Forecast is easy understand.



That's one major difference.


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2021)

Kitchen floor still not dry and three windows are open. Need to shut them before bed !


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

From February 4 2002, British broadcasters will rename Finisterre FitzRoy. In memory of the founding father of the Met Office, Admiral Robert FitzRoy, who allegedly committed suicide in 1865 after forecasting the weather wrong.


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2021)

I am watching the cricket, and noticed how many crisp deliveries there are.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Shipping Forecast is easy understand.


Or possibly easily understood  in the past tense naturally !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2021)

We are watching an old film with Dennis Waterman, Snowball ,1960. It reminded me that the bus conductors used to give children the old rolls of tickets when they put a new roll in . I was surprised by how much there used to be left on the old rolls !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> From February 4 2002, British broadcasters will rename Finisterre FitzRoy. In memory of the founding father of the Met Office, Admiral Robert FitzRoy, who allegedly committed suicide in 1865 after forecasting the weather wrong.


How would anyone know , l thought radio four began broadcasting slightly later than 1865 . Perhaps he was just depressed by the weather in GB.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Aug 2021)

Speicher said:


> I am watching the cricket, and noticed how many crisp deliveries there are.


Would that be deliveries of thinly sliced deep fried potatoes or perhaps very efficiently deliveries of nothing in particular or everything in general ......pedantic moi ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Would that be deliveries of thinly sliced deep fried potatoes or perhaps very efficiently deliveries of nothing in particular or everything in general ......pedantic moi ?



Beat me to it...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2021)

That post needs to be taken with a light pinch of sea salt.


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Would that be deliveries of thinly sliced deep fried potatoes or perhaps very efficiently deliveries of nothing in particular or everything in general ......pedantic moi ?



Deliveries of Tyrrells crisps, naked ones!


----------



## pawl (14 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> From February 4 2002, British broadcasters will rename Finisterre FitzRoy. In memory of the founding father of the Met Office, Admiral Robert FitzRoy, who allegedly committed suicide in 1865 after forecasting the weather wrong.





In that case I’m surprised any body takes up weather forecasting as a career


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Or possibly easily understood  in the past tense naturally !


When you've failed to understand that there was bad weather forecast, on the way.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That post needs to be taken with a light pinch of sea salt.
> View attachment 604195
> 
> View attachment 604194
> View attachment 604194


Better still


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


>



Trafalgar went a while ago, t'was upsetting the French.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> How would anyone know , l thought radio four began broadcasting slightly later than 1865 . Perhaps he was just depressed by the weather in GB.


BBC World Service also transmit the Shipping Forecast.

Started with being sent down the wires to ports and harbours. Where it was put on display for ships crew.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2021)

Curiously, one team is sponsored by Tyrrells, the other by KP snacks, who are the German company that owns Tyrrell. We should call it das Hundert.


----------



## carpiste (14 Aug 2021)

Can you overdose on yoghurt? I seem to be addicted of late!


----------



## colly (14 Aug 2021)

Vicks Vapour Rub is effective on toenail fungus. Just rub it on your toes instead of your nose. 

Menthol, eucalyptus and camphor are all good for combating fungus.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

colly said:


> Vicks Vapour Rub is effective on toenail fungus. Just rub it on your toes instead of your nose.
> 
> Menthol, eucalyptus and camphor are all good for combating fungus.


Doesn't Vick mind you using his vapour rub?


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Can you overdose on yoghurt? I seem to be addicted of late!



I suspect the Toilet will let you know.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

Beans on toast while watching the Hundred

All the teams have snacky shirt sponsors.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is one of your posts that I find absolutely fascinating but haven't a clue what they mean. It's a bit like listening to the shipping forecast.


I have “ Sailing By “ , the theme music used to introduce the Shipping Forecast as my Ring Tone. Very soothing after many years of using the “ Captain Pugwash “ theme. 🏴‍☠️


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> What's the matter, is it the Butler's day off, or does he consider carpentry beneath him?



Well, you see, I *am* the butler... 

Actually, it's a particular style of wooden tray with handles that went out of fashion in the 1930s. The bigger ones actually have a foldable stand that you put them on.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

Ooooer... That's hillarious... Fielder loses trousers while sliding in to save a boundary...


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Curiously, one team is sponsored by Tyrrells, the other by KP snacks, who are the German company that owns Tyrrell. We should call it das Hundert.



I remember the friars on the side of KP crisp packets back in the day.

Actually, are KP-branded crisps still made, or do they farm them out under other brand names? I know you can get KP-branded nuts...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I remember the friars on the side of KP crisp packets back in the day.
> 
> Actually, are KP-branded crisps still made, or do they farm them out under other brand names? I know you can get KP-branded nuts...


All I know is that when batters get a very thin edge, very few of them are Walkers....


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, you see, I *am* the butler...



My word, you are a woman of many talents @Reynard...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Can you overdose on yoghurt? I seem to be addicted of late!



Well, it'll keep you regular...


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Kitchen floor still not dry and three windows are open. Need to shut them before bed !



Report, hall floor still tacky. Boss keeps phoning me to do another coat - no chance yet can't get to the kitchen. FFS I'll be doing the second coat around midnight. 

Must be good stuff as it takes so long to dry.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ooo. I found this one:
> 
> View attachment 602565
> 
> ...


How accurate was the time it gave?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> How accurate was the time it gave?



Possibly a bit optimistic for me. I rode from Alpirsbach which meant the first bit of up was eliminated. It took about 2 1/2 hours to get to Heslach, which is the bottom of the big hill, then about 1 1/2 hours to reach the summit which is about 6.5km away and 380m higher. From there to my apartment was two hours because it's downhill all the way. 

Taking less pictures would speed things up, as would a lot more practice and better nights sleep the night before.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Possibly a bit optimistic for me. I rode from Alpirsbach which meant the first bit of up was eliminated. It took about 2 1/2 hours to get to Heslach, which is the bottom of the big hill, then about 1 1/2 hours to reach the summit which is about 6.5km away and 380m higher. From there to my apartment was two hours because it's downhill all the way.
> 
> Taking less pictures would speed things up, as would a lot more practice and better nights sleep the night before.


Tried that route finder on a trip between Halifax and Leeds. It gave an established time of 2hrs.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Tried that route finder on a trip between Halifax and Leeds. It gave an established time of 2hrs.



I've lost my sense of geography for the UK: how far is that?


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've lost my sense of geography for the UK: how far is that?


Route wise, just short of 20 miles.

Leeds is to the east of Halifax.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Route wise, just short of 20 miles.
> 
> Leeds is to the east of Halifax.



So about 15 km/h, seems reasonable unless it's hilly.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> So about 15 km/h, seems reasonable unless it's hilly.


I was doing it in little over an 1hr(65 - 70 minutes).


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word, you are a woman of many talents @Reynard...



Well, it's like this.

I can hardly expect the cats to do it. Lack of opposable thumbs.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> FFS, what does Sam Bird have to do to get a lucky break here...


Concentrate on the driving, not the tea making?


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's like this.
> 
> I can hardly expect the cats to do it. Lack of opposable thumbs.


Where's the problem?


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Concentrate on the driving, not the tea making?




He can come and make my tea any day...


----------



## Jenkins (14 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> He can come and make my tea any day...
> 
> View attachment 604250


Looks like he needs a decent meal or two.

And some clothing.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Looks like he needs a decent meal or two.
> 
> And some clothing.



The meals maybe. Those I can provide.

I think we'll forget about the clothes. I'd quite like to keep enjoying the view...


----------



## Jenkins (14 Aug 2021)

Must have a slightly earlier night than normal as I'm off to Silverstone tomorrow - it's around 20+ months since my last visit as they effectively shut to spectators all of last year and were very restrictive up to now this year. 

Tonight will be the first test of my new mattress which was delivered this morning. I did check the packaging, but @Illaveago 's wheel wasn't hidden in that or the package Hermes delivered later in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Must have a slightly earlier night than normal as I'm off to Silverstone tomorrow - it's around 20+ months since my last visit as they effectively shut to spectators all of last year and were very restrictive up to now this year.
> 
> Tonight will be the first test of my new mattress which was delivered this morning. I did check the packaging, but @Illaveago 's wheel wasn't hidden in that or the package Hermes delivered later in the morning.



Have fun tomorrow! 

I'll be curled up watching the BTCC meet from Knockhill and the final Formula E race of the year from Berlin.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2021)

Anyways...

Time for a  and MOTD.

Unfortunately, Sam Bird is still in Berlin, so I shall have to make my own.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> The meals maybe. Those I can provide.
> 
> I think we'll forget about the clothes. I'd quite like to keep enjoying the view...


Ewwww. Just think how he might have stirred the tea 😜


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

Ripple said:


> Nooo !!! Her room is above mine, I don't want them falling through the ceiling into my room !


You still having to put up with a karaoke duet, doing the Hokey Cokey in the room above you.

I hope you've been carful. The last thing you need is unexpected visitors dropping in.


----------



## fossyant (14 Aug 2021)

Better attempt floor coat two before bed...


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Better attempt floor coat two before bed...


Shouldn't the first coat be fully dry before applying the second?


----------



## carpiste (14 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ewwww. Just think how he might have stirred the tea 😜


And did he double dip his hobknobs?


----------



## tyred (14 Aug 2021)

I think I have made a mistake in my Sudoko


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Aug 2021)

Drinking tangerine seltzer water and listening to Moszkowski's _Spanish Dances_ in orchestral version. Atualfo Argenta and the L.S.O., way back when.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2021)

Time I did an Upsy Daisy and went to find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Drinking tangerine seltzer water and listening to Moszkowski's _Spanish Dances_ in orchestral version. Atualfo Argenta and the L.S.O., way back when.


Didn't have you as a classical music man.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's like this.
> 
> I can hardly expect the cats to do it.* Lack of opposable thumbs*.



They just say that to avoid helping anyone.

The real reason is that they're cats, so they don't care.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2021)

Good morning. Time for some toast...


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Time for some toast...



Morning @Andy in Germany 
Time for some miles I think


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2021)

Morning .
It is grey out . It looks like we had some rain in the night as the ground is damp .
I'm waiting to go and make another .


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2021)

Mornin' all. I can hear the Goldfinches calling each other to breakfast 🐦


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Mornin' all. I can hear the Goldfinches calling each other to breakfast 🐦


I briefly heard the goldfinch of the manor this morning. He must be breakfasting away this morning.

I just climbed the stairs from the ground floor to the sixth. My torn calf muscle didn't enjoy it so I'll take the lift next time.


----------



## mybike (15 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We are watching an old film with Dennis Waterman, Snowball ,1960. It reminded me that the bus conductors used to give children the old rolls of tickets when they put a new roll in . I was surprised by how much there used to be left on the old rolls !



That was when they carried the machines, rather than a rack of tickets.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2021)

We have baby sparrows, too! Flying, but sitting on the fence waiting for fooeto be dropped into their mouths


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> That was when they carried the machines, rather than a rack of tickets.


Yes. Busses could move off once people had boarded and not wait around whilst people paid .


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Yes. Busses could move off once people had boarded and not wait around whilst people paid .



We got around that by allowing people with tickets to board on the back doors here; then some pen pusher decided that could mean people were getting on without a ticket so now everyone has to queue at the front door.

I'm willing to bet no-one did a comparison of how many more tickets were sold before or after the policy change: the box was ticked and the pen pushers were happy.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> We got around that by allowing people with tickets to board on the back doors here; then some pen pusher decided that could mean people were getting on without a ticket so now everyone has to queue at the front door.
> 
> I'm willing to bet no-one did a comparison of how many more tickets were sold before or after the policy change: the box was ticked and the pen pushers were happy.


Yes. Just cost cutting ! Oh! We can save on wages. They were not worried by how much longer the journey's took . Around here you can get stuck behind busses whilst they unload and load because of the way they park . There used to be pull ins for them to get out of the way of traffic but the peeps in charge thought it would be a good traffic calming measure .


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Yes. Just cost cutting ! Oh! We can save on wages. They were not worried by how much longer the journey's took .



Well, it's only a bus, no-one _important _will be using it, will they?


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Aug 2021)

I can report sunshine by the sea, making salad rolls for lunch then in the saddlebag they go and I shall point my steed in a definite direction when I get outside.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I can report sunshine by the sea, making salad rolls for lunch then in the saddlebag they go and I shall point my steed in a definite direction when I get outside.



We have a "heatwave" warning here so I'll stay in my nice cool cellar apartment...


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning @Andy in Germany
> Time for some miles I think


Back now only a short 24 miles today
First cuppa went down well
Birds have been fed so has the cat


----------



## postman (15 Aug 2021)

I can report rain during the night and just now has curtailed all thoughts of gardening this morning and there will be no play today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Didn't have you as a classical music man.


Yes, I am, since childhood. Also like some rock, but not a fan of country music.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2021)

I had egg, bacon, tomatoes, mushrooms and beans on toast for pre-work breakfast. 

Unfortunately, I forgot the beans until it was too late


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2021)

There was a brief guest appearance by Mark Woods on the Root and Anderson Show this morning. Well, it's actually called Test Match Special but it feels like the Root and Anderson Show.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have a "heatwave" warning here so I'll stay in my nice cool cellar apartment...


You ever noticed how many people you see being killed, by whatever means, in cellars in movies?

It's not many.


----------



## Speicher (15 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You ever noticed how many people you see being killed, by whatever means, in cellars in movies?
> 
> It's not many.



In the film "The Birds" did they end up cowering in the cellar?


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

Speicher said:


> In the film "The Birds" did they end up cowering in the cellar?


That is one I've not seen. 
Are you saying he should be worried about the chickens his landlady owns?


----------



## rockyroller (15 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> I don`t know if this is your business or you are an employee but what I will say is that no matter what is happening at work the sun will still rise tomorrow and things will change. Yes, the business may well go, but that has happened before and will continue to do so. New businesses will come too. I`m retired now but I realised a long time ago that work is not something to get stressed over. Most people are still just a number on the payroll. You won`t get any thanks or extra pay for fretting about the business.
> The only thing you should worry about is yourself and your family. You lose your job? You`ll find another. You don`t get as much pay? You`ll learn to manage on what you get.
> It may sound brutal but believe me, family and health is far more important than any business! Take care, forget work, enjoy life


awww hehe thank you so much! I am just an employee, but regardless, thank you for reaching out! it is appreciated!


----------



## rockyroller (15 Aug 2021)

the recent heat wave, I think 4 consecutive days at 90F degrees finally broke, today is gorgeous, feels like the best September morning!


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> the recent heat wave, I think 4 consecutive days at 90F degrees finally broke, today is gorgeous, feels like the best September morning!


It's only August!


----------



## Speicher (15 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> That is one I've not seen.
> Are you saying he should be worried about the chickens his landlady owns?



If he is, I would like to hear his paltry excuse.


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2021)

The kitchen is still a no go. The floor paint is taking a long time to dry. Going to have to go over it as it was still soft doing the second coat, so there are some foot prints. Grrr.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2021)

Blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I am watching the coverage from Knockhill. Some fabby racing so far.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2021)

Speicher said:


> If he is, I would like to hear his paltry excuse.



Surely it should be a poultry excuse...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2021)

Got there quicker than James Cook:


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Got there quicker than James Cook:
> 
> View attachment 604350



Its been ages since I've been round there, you heading for the Forestry Centre?


----------



## Speicher (15 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Surely it should be a poultry excuse...



Is your spell chick working?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Its been ages since I've been round there, you heading for the Forestry Centre?


The much more exotic Burton


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The much more exotic Burton



I only know the Forestry Centre and the Honeypot, or whatever they call it now, round there.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2021)

Just picked another pot of blueberries from our raised bed which is near to the garage


----------



## carpiste (15 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Surely it should be a poultry excuse...


He will eggnore that remark


----------



## oldwheels (15 Aug 2021)

Dry but overcast this morning tho’ not cold so out for a trike run up the side of Loch Etive. 
Being a Sunday no commercial traffic from Bonawe Quarry which can be a problem. More walkers and runners than cars.
Coming back the dreaded Queen’s Brae turned out to be not exactly a doddle but not as bad as expected. The secret seems to be just take it slowly. Easier than I remember it on two wheels anyway.



This is the start but is steeper than it looks and gets much worse further up.


----------



## carpiste (15 Aug 2021)

The last few days I`ve been listening a lot to 10cc...


How damn good were they! I always thought they were a great band, they were! But why are they not looked back on with the same affection as the Beatles etc.


----------



## postman (15 Aug 2021)

Well I did not cut the lawns,but I have done some weeding and emptied two sacks of our own home grown spuds.My word they are so clean,hardly any spots.The previous ones tasted wonderful.There is something special about growing your own,plus two plastic tubs of tomatoes.Oh the good life.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Aug 2021)

This is the fourth week in a row I have diverted my ride through Canterbury center just to get one of Mr Falafel's grilled halloumi wraps with spicy salad and dried mint. Seriously delicious!


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2021)

That Formula E race was totally bonkers.

Not the championship outcome I was hoping for, but my man finished 7th after starting 22nd...


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2021)

Not sure if we are having an christmas lunch or a late one ?


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2021)

I'm now watching coverage from the Silverstone Classic


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2021)

As the Kitchen was out of bounds, I called in at the local Thai take away for me and my daughter. Very nice.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> As the Kitchen was out of bounds, I called in at the local Thai take away for me and my daughter. Very nice.



Every cloud has a silver lining...


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Every cloud has a silver lining...



It did. Also only one open at 4pm on a Sunday and we were hungry. Daughter loves salt and pepper chips - blimey they were spicy (would be from a Thai take away though).


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2021)

Must say, I could hapily just eat Thai or Malaysian starters. We've a really good Malysian restaurant and we always order 4 or 5 starters (piggies) and mains.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

Caught by two StreetView cars yesterday. One of which was a TomTom car. That's three in the last month.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2021)

☔ ☔ ☔


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> ☔ ☔ ☔


You'll be wondering soon

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PXatLOWjr-k


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Kitchen floor still not dry and three windows are open. Need to shut them before bed !


_"Touch-dry in 3 hours. Fully cured in 7 days."_
You might have a longer wait than you first thought.


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"Touch-dry in 3 hours. Fully cured in 7 days."_
> You might have a longer wait than you first thought.



Yes, my wife found that last night. FFS.....  It wasn't 'explicit' on the ruddy tin.


Hopefully it will last. God job I wasn't made to do the conservatory as well at the same time - isolated for 7 days by 'paint'.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll be wondering soon
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PXatLOWjr-k



As long as it's not


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> As long as it's not



That'd hurt, if it started that. And blood would be harder wash out.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Yes, my wife found that last night. FFS.....  It wasn't 'explicit' on the ruddy tin.
> 
> 
> Hopefully it will last. God job I wasn't made to do the conservatory as well at the same time - isolated for 7 days by 'paint'.


At least you didn't paint yourself into a corner. Seven days waiting for it to dry.


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> At least you didn't paint yourself into a corner. Seven days waiting for it to dry.



I did paint my coffee into a corner.


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2021)

TBH, it looks good at the moment despite the foot prints. I can deal with them over the next couple of weeks by sanding it in small areas, then repainting and covering it - 16 cat paws to avoid, and 8 human footsies.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> I did paint my coffee into a corner.


You'll not be throwing it when you get to it!


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> As long as it's not




One of my favourite driving tracks...

But omg, those budgie smugglers!!!


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2021)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, bed for me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Land of Nod via Bath and Wooden Hill?


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Aug 2021)

Well, I'm back to school today but I seem to be the only teacher here. 

It's just me, the office staff and the IT folks.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2021)

Poor old @cookiemonster 
Well it's the start of a new week
Got a busy week ahead here


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Caught by two StreetView cars yesterday. One of which was a TomTom car. That's three in the last month.


What are street view and Tom Tom cars?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Land of Nod via Bath and Wooden Hill?


I live near Bath and know of a Box Hill but where is Wooden Hill ?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2021)

Well first cuppa went down well enough 
Cat's been fed
First e mail of the week has been sent


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I live near Bath and know of a Box Hill but where is Wooden Hill ?



There's a Wooden Hill in Bracknell if that helps


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I live near Bath and know of a Box Hill but where is Wooden Hill ?



Its usually in the Hall.


----------



## pawl (16 Aug 2021)

Not if you live in a bungalow it ain’t


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Not if you live in a bungalow it ain’t



Thats why I said usually.


----------



## tyred (16 Aug 2021)

I noticed this morning that the distance on my cycle computer after yesterday's ride was 66.6 miles


----------



## tyred (16 Aug 2021)

Now my work computer is doing Windows update #586,644


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2021)

I had blueberries in my porage this morning. Damn the expense!!


----------



## postman (16 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I noticed this morning that the distance on my cycle computer after yesterday's ride was 66.6 miles


You little devil.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2021)

The local Goldfinches have had another brood. 
Several fledglings are begging for food on the bird-feeder


----------



## postman (16 Aug 2021)

Pray tell me what month is it.For it is very grey and miserable here in Leeds at the moment,these lawns are not getting cut today,mind You I will be using my neighbours mower as mine died recently.


----------



## postman (16 Aug 2021)

Extra report it is now raining.So it looks like a day inside.And I don't feel like cleaning.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> Pray tell me what month is it.For it is very grey and miserable here in Leeds at the moment,these lawns are not getting cut today,mind You I will be using my neighbours mower as mine died recently.


T'is the month of August, in the year of our lord 2021.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's only August!


I know I know go enjoy the rest of your summer! :-)


----------



## rockyroller (16 Aug 2021)

happy Monday to you all! Pops turns 94 later this week, trying to focus on the good in life, & live in the moment. 1 day at a time. for Pops, that would be 34,310 days ... so far ... hehe. my parents outlived their parents by 20 years, so far. I doubt I'll outlive my parents by 20 years! yikes!


----------



## rockyroller (16 Aug 2021)

my happy place


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2021)

Dave's son delivered the Tesco delivery today


----------



## Speicher (16 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I had blueberries in my porage this morning. Damn the expense!!



My breakfast oats are expensive. They are from a very small farm in the Paw Ridge Mountains.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2021)

Speicher said:


> My breakfast oats are expensive. They are from a very small farm in the Paw Ridge Mountains.


Mine come from Éire via Morrisons


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I had blueberries in my porage this morning. Damn the expense!!





Speicher said:


> My breakfast oats are expensive. They are from a very small farm in the Paw Ridge Mountains.





PeteXXX said:


> Mine come from Éire via Morrisons



My word, I'm not sure I can stand being in such exalted culinary company...


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2021)

Not sure who this sign is aimed at. Took it from my car while waiting at the lights at Connel Bridge.
Looks like aimed at motorists but if they follow that they come to a bit beside the airport with a post in the centre to prevent car access or egress. 
Cyclists are unlikely to want the airport as no planes from there are likely to carry bikes.
There is another entrance to the airport which also comes to the cyclepath but since I know the area I have never actually looked at any signs.


----------



## Speicher (16 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Mine come from Éire via Morrisons



Flahavan's?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2021)

Speicher said:


> Flahavan's?


Yep.. 👍


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2021)

Grey, murky and rainy here chez Casa Reynard.

At least I won't need to water the strawberries and the tomatoes.

Had a bit of a kitchen morning, and there is now a veggie chilli simmering away in the crock pot. 

My porridge oats come from Lidl.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Land of Nod via Bath and Wooden Hill?



Well, t'other way round, but yeah.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2021)

Anyways, time for luncheon.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not sure who this sign is aimed at. Took it from my car while waiting at the lights at Connel Bridge.
> Looks like aimed at motorists but if they follow that they come to a bit beside the airport with a post in the centre to prevent car access or egress.
> Cyclists are unlikely to want the airport as no planes from there are likely to carry bikes.
> There is another entrance to the airport which also comes to the cyclepath but since I know the area I have never actually looked at any signs.
> View attachment 604515


Maybe useful if you're picking someone up and giving them a backie?


----------



## carpiste (16 Aug 2021)

No porridge or posh fruit for me today...good old fashioned Weetabix and a drizzle of Skinny.co strawberry jam sauce and Alpro almond to wet it. Yummier that it might sound! Undecided whether to have lunch now or risk getting wet out on the bike?


----------



## tyred (16 Aug 2021)

I am caller number three in the queue. 

Why would anyone choose Elton John as their music on hold?


----------



## pawl (16 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> Extra report it is now raining.So it looks like a day inside.And I don't feel like cleaning.





Looked at the BBC weather app for my area No rain forecast Watched the weather forecast for East Mids Forecast showers I give up


----------



## pawl (16 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> happy Monday to you all! Pops turns 94 later this week, trying to focus on the good in life, & live in the moment. 1 day at a time. for Pops, that would be 34,310 days ... so far ... hehe. my parents outlived their parents by 20 years, so far. I doubt I'll outlive my parents by 20 years! yikes!





Good for him👍👍👍


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2021)

Well, it's stopped raining here, and the sun has come out. 

Had a lovely lunch of gruyere cheese on toast (2 slices), a peach, a banana and two 

I will shortly be heading off to the garage to dismantle some unwanted cardboard boxes and stuff the cut up cardboard in the blue wheelie bin. Then I'll put the bin out for collection as it's bin day here tomorrow.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2021)

I'm going for a walk soon.. Abington Park, today, I think 🦆


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not sure who this sign is aimed at. Took it from my car while waiting at the lights at Connel Bridge.
> Looks like aimed at motorists but if they follow that they come to a bit beside the airport with a post in the centre to prevent car access or egress.
> Cyclists are unlikely to want the airport as no planes from there are likely to carry bikes.
> There is another entrance to the airport which also comes to the cyclepath but since I know the area I have never actually looked at any signs.
> View attachment 604515



I suspect it's the usual box ticking exercise: Oban Airport is important therefore there's a sign. 

The fact that cyclists don't generally use it probably never occurred to the people planning signs.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I know I know go enjoy the rest of your summer! :-)


37 days to go before Autumn starts!


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Mine come from Éire via Morrisons


Laois?

Checked, it's Kilmacthomas.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I suspect it's the usual box ticking exercise: Oban Airport is important therefore there's a sign.
> 
> The fact that cyclists don't generally use it probably never occurred to the people planning signs.


Oban Airport locally is regarded as a bit of a joke. A grandiose title for an expensive small airstrip. There is a service to Isle of Coll and perhaps Tiree and that is the limit of the commercial flights. Quite a few small private planes and a gliding club as well as a refuelling point for air ambulance if required.
Tiree is mostly served from Glasgow actually.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> 37 days to go before Autumn starts!



Oh, shush.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Aug 2021)

Nearly Christmas then!


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, shush.


The other is 1.....


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2021)

Cardboard dully cut up, flattened and shoved in recycling wheelie bin.

I now have a  and two shortcake biskits.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2021)

Here's a Mulberry tree, in Abington Park. It was grown from a cutting taken from a tree in Shakespeare's garden in 1778..


Apologies. Hardly mundane, but I'll post it anyway..!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2021)

👆 And it was planted by David Garrick, actor 🎭


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2021)

I just went for a walk and saw a heron, a Jersey Tiger moth and a crowd of crows pulling a poorly pigeon to pieces. I hung around for a while but when the pigeon stumbled off under a parked car I thought it might at least get some shelter.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2021)

It's a bit colder this evening than I expected.


----------



## carpiste (16 Aug 2021)

Well I took the chance and left for a ride just after 2pm... the weather did look ominous but I decided to skip lunch and go for it...
2 miles in and it started spitting! I thought, here we go, a drowning coming on and no lunch!
But no! Mother nature relented, felt my pain (and hunger) and it stopped spitting 
Yes, it was grety and the wind was gusting all over the place trying to blow me off the bike but I held on 
I stopped at 14 miles and had a drink and a sugar free, low cal fruit and seed bar. Yummy. 22 miles in total but wind blast made it feel much further. Very enjoyable as it turned out. Glad I took the chance as it made my dinner taste so much better and deserved


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2021)

First day of two weeks off. Running daughter to shops and boyfriends, then I decided on a garage tidy up. My sister dropped a surplus shelving unit off at weekend.

Pulled all the tools down, then moved all the engine parts from my son's car onto a back shelf, instead of three boxes on the floor. Some bulk bought food stuffs then on another shelf, and all the tools back on the new shelving unit. Made quite a bit more floor space. Then sorted my son's tools back into his tool chest - he is the worlds messiest worker - no wonder he can't find stuff. All his gear is together now rather than all over the place.

Pet hate of mine is not having clear access to the back of the garage as it's not easy in road shoes lifting bikes down. It took me three hours to sort it all out.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2021)

Got to go to the office tomorrow ... first time in 18 months


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2021)

Lovely supper of veggie chilli, rice, cheese, sour cream and sliced avocado. 

Piggy Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 604573
> 
> 
> Here's a Mulberry tree, in Abington Park. It was grown from a cutting taken from a tree in Shakespeare's garden in 1778..
> ...



Are you sure that's a mulberry? 

Looks nothing like the two in my garden... Bark, leaves and shape are totally different.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure that's a mulberry?
> 
> Looks nothing like the two in my garden... Bark, leaves and shape are totally different.


I shall have to go back and recheck my trees!


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I shall have to go back and recheck my trees!



The shape of the branches look more conifer-y to me. I'm wondering if it isn't a yew.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Aug 2021)

Grey, cool, windy & ocasionally wet in this corner of Suffolk, just as expected for the first of my days off work. 

Achieved the sum total of a bit of ironing and a trip over to my sister's to drop a card & a few bottles of wine off for her bithday tomorrow inbetween bouts of coffee drinking and biscuit eating.

My step sister has come across from Cornwall to visit the other side of the family this week and my half brother has organised a BBQ tomorrow afternoon- I may need thermals if I go.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I am caller number three in the queue.
> 
> Why would anyone choose Elton John as their music on hold?


Better than Eric Clapton singing "Let it Grow " if you have cancer !


----------



## fossyant (16 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Got to go to the office tomorrow ... first time in 18 months



Good luck - I went in a couple of weeks ago for a day. Planning two days a week from September.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's a bit colder this evening than I expected.


There'll be snow on the ground in the morning, mark my words.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2021)

We went to the seaside today. On the way we dropped off a wheel which had already been on a bit of an adventure by itself .
We went to Weymouth . I took the pretty route there and back which meant going up and down Zig Zag hill .


----------



## Jenkins (16 Aug 2021)

Greather Anglia have finally released the reduced rate tickets for my trip Nottingham in October, £52 return. I opted for the longer outward leg with fewer changes (6 hours, 2 changes over 4.5 hours, 3 changes), while the return trip takes less than 4 hours (2 changes) thanks to better connection times.

And to go back to the mundanity posted earler, my porridge oats are from Lidl, as are my Not Shreddies. However I will not compromise on Weetabix and have to have the genuine article.


----------



## tyred (16 Aug 2021)

I did a little more on tidying up the shed and seem to have created an even bigger mess in the process


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2021)

Waheyyyyyyyyyyy! Fabby win for Southern Brave


----------



## tyred (16 Aug 2021)

My photos still haven't uploaded to Flickr. Excuse me while I go and stoke the furnace, top up the water and build a good head of steam for my Internet connection.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Looked at the BBC weather app for my area No rain forecast Watched the weather forecast for East Mids Forecast showers I give up



A couple of weeks ago I looked at the app I have on the phone and the BBC forcast and got two different forecasts, it turned out both forecasts were wrong.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> 37 days to go before Autumn starts!



The way it feels here I recon its already here, we've been down the club tonight and it was decidedly chilly.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> The way it feels here I recon its already here, we've been down the club tonight and it was decidedly chilly.


Frosty reception after your recent winning streak?


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Frosty reception after your recent winning streak?



We left the house about half five to walk to the bus stop and it was chilly, we left the club to catch the bus and then got of the bus to walk to the house and it was decidedly autumnal.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> The shape of the branches look more conifer-y to me. I'm wondering if it isn't a yew.


Tree linkie 
The old mulberry is this one, with my not-a-mulberry tree behind it on the right


----------



## rockyroller (17 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> 37 days to go before Autumn starts!


this summer I made it my goal to try to live in the moment more successfully. afterwards I try to figure out how I did. I can't tell, I think looking backwards means I failed miserably. I love looking forward but then what am I messing up right now? are these existential questions? 

just read this excerpt:
"Anxiety occupies a privileged position in existential philosophy. There is something profound and decisive in the notion of anxiety that existential philosophy highlights, namely anxiety's role in the primordial situation of Being and its relation, in an exceptional manner, to the truth, authenticity and to the essential being of our existence."

darnit, can we restart summer?


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> this summer I made it my goal to try to live in the moment more successfully. afterwards I try to figure out how I did. I can't tell, I think looking backwards means I failed miserably. I love looking forward but then what am I messing up right now? are these existential questions?
> 
> just read this excerpt:
> "Anxiety occupies a privileged position in existential philosophy. There is something profound and decisive in the notion of anxiety that existential philosophy highlights, namely anxiety's role in the primordial situation of Being and its relation, in an exceptional manner, to the truth, authenticity and to the essential being of our existence."
> ...


No!

I've popped my clogs already, and if you spend too much time looking back at what was or may have been, you can loose sight of what is to come that may be worth doing


----------



## rockyroller (17 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> My photos still haven't uploaded to Flickr. Excuse me while I go and stoke the furnace, top up the water and build a good head of steam for my Internet connection.


yikes, maybe you should add a hamster wheel


----------



## rockyroller (17 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I did a little more on tidying up the shed and seem to have created an even bigger mess in the process


3 piles, 1-keep, 2-chuck & 3-donate. just moving stuff around can only let the previous neat packing explode & expand. Wifey does it all the time with 1 closet in particular. but I've had rare success by adding rolling baker rack style shelves in the center of our basement, leaving a path around the perimeter. our basement walls are lined with shelves & now we have a cluster of shelves in the center. floor to ceiling. & there's the clear path making like a donut shape, between the wall shelving & the center shelving


----------



## carpiste (17 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Greather Anglia have finally released the reduced rate tickets for my trip Nottingham in October, £52 return. I opted for the longer outward leg with fewer changes (6 hours, 2 changes over 4.5 hours, 3 changes), while the return trip takes less than 4 hours (2 changes) thanks to better connection times.
> 
> *And to go back to the mundanity posted earler, my porridge oats are from Lidl, as are my Not Shreddies. However I will not compromise on Weetabix and have to have the genuine article.*


You must never, ever compromise with Weetabix! Must be original!


----------



## carpiste (17 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> this summer I made it my goal to try to live in the moment more successfully. afterwards I try to figure out how I did. I can't tell, I think looking backwards means I failed miserably. I love looking forward but then what am I messing up right now? are these existential questions?
> 
> just read this excerpt:
> "Anxiety occupies a privileged position in existential philosophy. There is something profound and decisive in the notion of anxiety that existential philosophy highlights, namely anxiety's role in the primordial situation of Being and its relation, in an exceptional manner, to the truth, authenticity and to the essential being of our existence."
> ...


I have one philosophical saying that I thought of many years ago and used as my Mantra. I`m 61 now and to date it has served me well.... 
" Always put off until tomorrow what you know you should have done today!"
It works!


----------



## carpiste (17 Aug 2021)

with that in mind I`m going to bed.... yes I said the same thing last night


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Tree linkie
> The old mulberry is this one, with my not-a-mulberry tree behind it on the right



Yup, that one's *definitely* a mulberry - it has the right amount of wonkyness to it 

The berries are really tasty btw, but they don't half stain your fingers...


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

Bed for me, too.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

Why is there no _"nightshift"_ any more?


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why is there no _"nightshift"_ any more?


I know .... and on that note i shall say 'nunnite' too


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2021)

Good Morning.

I need to do the washing before work.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> You must never, ever compromise with Weetabix! Must be original!


Aldi sell own brand Weetabix mini's and they are good.

I digress up early to start my trip to the office today.
Dark outside and I would rather be going on a ride


----------



## slowmotion (17 Aug 2021)

The annoying hum from the deep-freeze seems to be getting a bit louder. Oh well, the poor dear is twenty-five years old. I'll forgive it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Aug 2021)

Bit of mundanity from yesterday: our Yorkie has been ill a lot since February/March and we haven't been able to take him to the groomers. Fortunately, his hair doesn't grow very fast. Now, we couldn't get an appointment with our regular groomers, another I tried never rang me back and the one in Pets at Home wanted £40! So, as the dog doesn't go any where any more (he's 15.5 and can't walk far), I bought some clippers and had a go myself. And while I am not confident enough to put a photo on here, I don't think I did too bad. His head shape isn't the greatest, but this rest is absolutely fine and the dog appears to be much happier except for the fact that the weather has turned and he's now cold!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> The berries are really tasty btw, but they don't half stain your fingers...


Lemon juice and salt mixed into a gritty paste removes a lot of the staining, apparently 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2021)

BTW ☔ ☔ ☔ again!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Lemon juice and salt mixed into a gritty paste removes a lot of the staining, apparently 👍


Mechanics in a garage where I worked used hand cleaner mixed with sawdust to remove dirty oil from their hands.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need to do the washing before work.



Forgot the washing...

Poo.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2021)

Morning.
The weather forecast for today is that it's raining ! 
Just won a Dinky racing car on the bay. I now have or will have a set of them . Maserati, Ferrari, HMW, Cooper Bristol , Talbot Lago and Alfa Romeo .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2021)

Grey and drizzly, and that's just me. Coffee time.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Forgot the washing...
> 
> *Poo.*


Don't forget that!


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

Overcast, blustery and drizzly here chez Casa Witty.

This morning, I picked my strawberry (yes, the only one), wrapped up a birthday present and then made a parcel ready to take to the post office later, and I processed a kilo of limes in preparation for making orange & lime marmalade.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> The weather forecast for today is that it's raining !
> Just won a Dinky racing car on the bay. I now have or will have a set of them . Maserati, Ferrari, HMW, Cooper Bristol , Talbot Lago and Alfa Romeo .



1950s Grand Prix cars by the sound of it. 

There's a scalextric Alfa 155 Supertouring (#55) up for sale on the bay if you're that way inclined. Saw it and thought of you.

Which reminds, there are two items ending today that I've got my eye on, which I mustn't forget to put a bid on... One looks like a shoo-in, might be a bit of a bun fight for the other.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2021)

Note to self: 6¾ yr old grandsons have much more energy than 68¾ Yr old grandads when playing football ⚽


----------



## oldwheels (17 Aug 2021)

It is a good year for the rowan berries by the looks of it. Very nostalgic as my wife said it was a rite of passage to make rowan jelly every year. I have a shepherd's crook I used to pull down the branches to reach more berries. I cannot bring myself to do it now on my own.
Out today along a shoreside road and the smell of rotting seaweed takes me back to my childhood and also the sound of curlews which I have not heard for ages.
I sometimes feel very old and alone.


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2021)

A very dreich day here. 

I need to go the bank and have fun navigating my way around ropes and poles.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> 1950s Grand Prix cars by the sound of it.
> 
> There's a scalextric Alfa 155 Supertouring (#55) up for sale on the bay if you're that way inclined. Saw it and thought of you.
> 
> Which reminds, there are two items ending today that I've got my eye on, which I mustn't forget to put a bid on... One looks like a shoo-in, might be a bit of a bun fight for the other.


I worked on Derek Warwick's Vauxhall Network Q racing car trailer when it was being built at Spectra coach builders in Westbury. I helped mask out the interior before it was sprayed . I might have helped mask out the roof as well.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> 1950s Grand Prix cars by the sound of it.
> 
> There's a scalextric Alfa 155 Supertouring (#55) up for sale on the bay if you're that way inclined. Saw it and thought of you.
> 
> Which reminds, there are two items ending today that I've got my eye on, which I mustn't forget to put a bid on... One looks like a shoo-in, might be a bit of a bun fight for the other.


This one?


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

That was a very fine lunch. Two slices of granary toast, one with mortadella, t'other with some shquishily ripe gorgonzola, plus a pear, a peach, one strawberry and two 

My home grown strawberry was very nice, btw.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I worked on Derek Warwick's Vauxhall Network Q racing car trailer when it was being built at Spectra coach builders in Westbury. I helped mask out the interior before it was sprayed . I might have helped mask out the roof as well.



That would've been Triple Eight for the touring cars. 

Network Q sponsored the rally cars BITD, as well as sponsoring the RAC Rally (now Rally GB)


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> This one?
> View attachment 604721



I can buy a bicycle for that! 

Just had another look at the listing. Classic case of a seller not knowing their apples from their pears. It's a 1995 car alright, but it's the Gabriele Tarquini one - different door number.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> It is a good year for the rowan berries by the looks of it. Very nostalgic as my wife said it was a rite of passage to make rowan jelly every year. I have a shepherd's crook I used to pull down the branches to reach more berries. I cannot bring myself to do it now on my own.
> Out today along a shoreside road and the smell of rotting seaweed takes me back to my childhood and also the sound of curlews which I have not heard for ages.
> I sometimes feel very old and alone.



*HUGS*

I make rowan jelly too. It's very good with cold cuts or strong cheese, but you do need to leave it to mature in order for the bitterness to mellow out some.

Rowan is "jarzembina" in Polish. It's usually used to make a flavoured vodka called Jarzembiak.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I can buy a bicycle for that!
> 
> Just had another look at the listing. Classic case of a seller not knowing their apples from their pears. It's a 1995 car alright, but it's the Gabriele Tarquini one - different door number.


Link?


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Link?



It's this one.


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2021)

The weather is rubbish, so resorted to glossing skirting boards and two doors. Must be bad.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> The weather is rubbish, so resorted to glossing skirting boards and two doors. Must be bad.


Floor dry yet?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> This one?
> View attachment 604721


Some old 60's Black 4.5 litre Le Man's Bentley's can make £800.


----------



## mybike (17 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Caught by two StreetView cars yesterday. One of which was a TomTom car. That's three in the last month.



Charge them royalties


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Floor dry yet?



Ish ! Enough to stand on, but it needs sanding and repainting. Might have to paint it and go to the caravan for a YEAR.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2021)

We used to race the 50's Dinky racing cars in the playground at infants school. They were most likely our older brothers toys, quite a few ended up in the drain which was in the centre of the playground .
I can remember travelling on a bus into Bath to try to find a Dinky Cooper Bristol, I think it must have been a birthday present for me as I can't remember going to Bath before . On the way in to Bath on the A4 I can remember seeing some burnt out buildings on the right hand side just before the second set of traffic lights. There are now blocks of flats there . I asked my mum why they were like that . She said that they had been bombed in the war . The Baedeker Raids. 
I can remember that we toured all of the toy shops in Bath but couldn't find the car I wanted. I don't know what I got instead. It's strange what bits you seem to remember .


----------



## DCLane (17 Aug 2021)

A dry, cool and not-so-windy day. Just perfect for a test-ride of the 2021 national hillclimb course up Winnat's Pass then a test-ride of the Bole Hill road race course, which son no. 2's doing this Sunday. Or so we thought.

We got there and it's raining plus blowing a gale. He tried the hillclimb but was being blown over. Cue 'test ride' in a car for both, so he knows Sunday's course, and lunch out.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> A dry, cool and not-so-windy day. Just perfect for a test-ride of the 2021 national hillclimb course up Winnat's Pass then a test-ride of the Bole Hill road race course, which son no. 2's doing this Sunday. Or so we thought.
> 
> We got there and it's raining plus blowing a gale. He tried the hillclimb but was being blown over. Cue 'test ride' in a car for both, so he knows Sunday's course, and lunch out.


How'd NI go?


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Some old 60's Black 4.5 litre Le Man's Bentley's can make £800.



Mind, some of the 1:43 models can fetch a pretty penny too... One of the ones I'm after is pushing £300


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2021)

You will all be relieved to know that I've finally done the washing.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2021)

I wonder if it could be time to split the Mundane Thread and dub it Reincarnation IV


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mind, some of the 1:43 models can fetch a pretty penny too... One of the ones I'm after is pushing £300


The Minichamps 1/18 scale Blower Bentley's go for quite a bit !


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The Minichamps 1/18 scale Blower Bentley's go for quite a bit !



I bet they do... I stay away from the 1:18 stuff as it's out of my price range. The Spark 1:43 Renault RE40 is bad enough...


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

Post office negotiated, birthday present away on its travels to Milton Keynes.

I now have a  and two shortcake biskits.

There are six silver chains in my box of bling. One is broken, one is beaded so no good for pendants, and the remaining four are either too short or too flimsy for my needs. Bother.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Aug 2021)

Following @fossyant 's slow dry floor antics of the weekend, we're following suit here with a mini house curfew. They're resurfacing the outside hallway from 8pm tonight. Fortuitously, DPD delivered a case of Left Handed Giant stouts this morning and I've a new Walter Presents series lined up. Pizza, beer, box set.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## carpiste (17 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder if it could be time to split the Mundane Thread and dub it Reincarnation IV


Not mundane enough


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2021)

I dead headed some petunias before dinner.


----------



## carpiste (17 Aug 2021)

The weather was so poor today I was never going to go out on the bike 
I ended up going to the fishing tackle shop.... spent an hour buying bits but they didn`t have some bits I wanted.... so spent another hour in another tackle shop 20 minutes drive away!
Good thing is, it looks like cycling weather for the next 2 days (I hope) and then a fishing trip on Friday.
It`s actually about 5 years since I last fished in the UK! How time flies 🎣


----------



## DCLane (17 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> How'd NI go?



Great, for the first bit. Then he was involved in a collision where the road narrowed on a turn and someone hit his bike. The resulting mechanical meant a DNF as they'd bent the rear mech and hanger.

We'll be back for another go when it runs next year.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> Great, for the first bit. Then he was involved in a collision where the road narrowed on a turn and someone hit his bike. The resulting mechanical meant a DNF as they'd bent the rear mech and hanger.
> 
> We'll be back for another go when it runs next year.


Better luck next time.

You still in isolation?


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You will all be relieved to know that I've finally done the washing.


Is this the same washing you started this morning?


----------



## DCLane (17 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Better luck next time.
> 
> You still in isolation?



Nope. Basically we had to have a Covid PCR test to go there and submit a Passenger Locator Form for the Irish regulations before we travelled. We needed evidence of the form plus PCR/vaccination to travel, and evidence of the PCR test to go into the care home where my mother-in-law is.

Coming back we didn't need anything, nor do we have to isolate. All of the previous restrictions have been removed.

Given that all we've done is sit in our corner in the Premium lounge on the ferry, stay in the B&B with just two of us, a table at a restaurant both evenings, go to the race and a tiny family meeting (MiL in a care home with distance, FiL in his house and he goes nowhere) we're confident that we've not been near enough anyone all weekend anyway.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> Nope. Basically we had to have a Covid PCR test to go there and submit a Passenger Locator Form for the Irish regulations before we travelled. We needed evidence of the form plus PCR/vaccination to travel, and evidence of the PCR test to go into the care home where my mother-in-law is.
> 
> Coming back we didn't need anything, nor do we have to isolate. All of the previous restrictions have been removed.
> 
> Given that all we've done is sit in our corner in the Premium lounge on the ferry, stay in the B&B with just two of us, a table at a restaurant both evenings, go to the race and a tiny family meeting (MiL in a care home with distance, FiL in his house and he goes nowhere) we're confident that we've not been near enough anyone all weekend anyway.


As long as you enjoyed yourselves, race incident aside.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

Lovely supper of a doorstop BLT sandwich and a


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

Oh, and I got a trophy to pop in my virtual cabinet.

I've been here five years, apparently...


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2021)

After being out of the house at just after 5.30 am and covering 280 miles driving and having a 2 + hr meeting i am officially knackered


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is this the same washing you started this morning?



Yup.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yup.


Good job you didn't have to rush off to work.


----------



## DCLane (17 Aug 2021)

Been on the road a lot today, then this evening sorting out the parts needed to fit to my son's Ridley Noah Fast that's arrived today at team HQ (different wheels, crankset, etc) and we're collecting it tomorrow. Lots of other bits but I'll save them for the fettled thread when it's done.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> Been on the road a lot today, then this evening sorting out the parts needed to fit to my son's Ridley Noah Fast that's arrived today at team HQ (different wheels, crankset, etc) and we're collecting it tomorrow. Lots of other bits but I'll save them for the fettled thread when it's done.



Better late than never, I suppose... 

Maybe it's been on one of those "garden gnomes on tour" type holidays...


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2021)

Bugger... The locket I was after on the Bay of E went for nearly double my budget...

Really gutted, as I absolutely loved it and really wanted it.


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2021)

Business completed at the bank, went into my favourite café for one of their beautiful sausage rolls. 

Operation tidy garage is looking more successful tonight and I found some new chains that I forgot I had!


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Business completed at the bank, went into my favourite café for one of their beautiful sausage rolls.
> 
> Operation tidy garage is looking more successful tonight and I found some new chains that I forgot I had!


New old stock?


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> New old stock?


I suppose they are.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I suppose they are.


Does that increase their value?


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Does that increase their value?


Unlikely.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Unlikely.


A good 'discount' off what you'd pay now though


----------



## DCLane (17 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Business completed at the bank, went into my favourite café for one of their beautiful sausage rolls.
> 
> Operation tidy garage is looking more successful tonight and I found some new chains that I forgot I had!



Going through the parts store this evening for a replacement rear mech I found a Dura-Ace Di2 rear mech I didn't know I had. I can't even remember where it came from.

We don't have any Di2 kit so I haven't a clue why it's there  - it'll be on eBay shortly.


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> Going through the parts store this evening for a replacement rear mech I found a Dura-Ace Di2 rear mech I didn't know I had. I can't even remember where it came from.
> 
> We don't have any Di2 kit so I haven't a clue why it's there  - it'll be on eBay shortly.


I also have an unidentified set of brake shoes, 2 Lucas alternators and a grill for a Cortina.


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2021)

Anyway, time to visit the Land of Nod. Got my Raleigh Chopper ready for the journey.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2021)

Time to finish my  and go and do an Upsy Daisy.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (18 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I also have an unidentified set of brake shoes, 2 Lucas alternators and a grill for a Cortina.


The Cortina grill might be worth summat to these 'restoration' bods


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2021)

Good morning. Half an hour to go before the mornings ride, I mean commuting to work...


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2021)

Morning y'all
Things going slowly so far but then only just got out of bed .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Aug 2021)

I watched the Jenny Graham round the world documentary yesterday on GCN+ called _Eastbound_, and ever since I've had the theme tune for _Smokey and the Bandit_ repeating in my head.

The (mostly) self-filmed video about her record-breaking solo and self-supported trip was fantastic. Very inspiring and a little bit mad. And those roads in Russia


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You will all be relieved to know that I've finally done the washing.


Yes we had noticed .


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2021)

First cuppa drank
Cat fed 
Workstation half ready to go


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2021)

Morning.
A bit grey here with some blue sky showing through .
I am about to put our rubbish bin out .


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I am about to put our *rubbish bin* out .



Is that as opposed to the rather nice bin?

(Hat, coat, et c)


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2021)

Inhaled a bug on the way to work this morning and spent several minutes coughing it out again. Still I think the bug had a worse time of it.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2021)

I've got to take my head to the dentist this morning to have my front tooth repaired. I had better go with it as I don't think it will cope on its own .


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2021)

House hoovered. Black bin out, ready for collection, if they bother to turn up this week! 

Feet up and coffee brewing. ☕


----------



## tyred (18 Aug 2021)

I sometimes think my supervisor takes hallucinogenic drugs.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2021)

Bins have bin collected.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Aug 2021)

Morning all, looks like it's going to be a slightly brighter day than yesterday - which can't be difficult to be honest. 

I seem to have inherited my father's memory as I completely forgot about the family BBQ yesterday until getting a reminder from my half brother. Despite the cold & occasional light showers, we did have a good time.

The only plans for today are a trip to the supermarket to drop some empties into the bottle bank in the car park and to get a bit of shopping.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Aug 2021)

I've just noticed that the trains that run on the local line past my house have had large bicycle & wheelchair symbols added to the windows to show the appropriate locations. Up to now they only had a blue stripe on the carriage for the accessible area and a green stripe for the bicycle area. Wonder when that changed?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2021)

Well I'm back from the dentist's and my tooth has been repaired . I am now listening to Pop Master.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2021)

My domestic godliness quotient has hit 11 as I managed to fix MrsPete's steam mop. 

A few judicious taps on the pipes and a run through with some de-scaler (after I'd used it for the coffee machine, obvs!) and it's working again!! 

😇


----------



## fossyant (18 Aug 2021)

When you put the coffee maker on (Dolce Gusto) make sure you put a cup under it. Fortunately the drip tray cought some, but not all ! Doh.


----------



## fossyant (18 Aug 2021)

Took daughter to the GP's this morning - she's been complaining she has sciatica. GP confirmed at last as she can't fully bend her leg. Referral to physio done. We have suggested, many times, it might because she's not doing much exercise, and sits in front of her computer all the time. Oh no, it was getting out of the shower  I even suggested she needs to move more. Nope, fell on deaf ears.

Weather isn't good again. Looked like it was brightening up earlier, but it's mizzling now. Job for the day, sort out the panniers so the bottom catch doesn't keep popping off the rack when off road - need to sort it as I'm on leave and my first day back, I'll be riding to the office


----------



## rockyroller (18 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Inhaled a bug on the way to work this morning and spent several minutes coughing it out again. Still I think the bug had a worse time of it.


I've got something for you


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> We have suggested, many times, it might because she's not doing much exercise, and sits in front of her computer all the time. Oh no, it was getting out of the shower  I even suggested she needs to move more. Nope, fell on deaf ears.



Been there and done that, albeit on different issues. Thing is I can remember being just as bad back in the day, and I'm probably only marginally better now.


----------



## fossyant (18 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Been there and done that, albeit on different issues. Thing is I can remember being just as bad back in the day, and I'm probably only marginally better now.



She used to love riding her bike, but she's 18 now. Currently dragging her feet about learning to drive, but expects dad's taxi to take her to and from her boyfriends house (next village - but he's the same with his parents). They 'could' walk and meet at McDonalds half way - oh noo.

Kids eh. We keep reminding her she's now an 'ADULT'.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Aug 2021)

yesterday I finally made it thru all the work emails that built up after taking 3 days off last week. got 2 more days to take off this week. should be fun when I get back. to quote Carroll O'Connor's character (Marty O'Reilly) in the romcom Return to Me: "I'm blessed to have work"


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yesterday I finally made it thru all the work emails that built up after taking 3 days off last week. got 2 more days to take off this week. should be fun when I get back. to quote Carroll O'Connor's character (Marty O'Reilly) in the romcom Return to Me: "I'm blessed to have work"



Is it as bad as you thought it might be? (Work, that is, not Romcom...)


----------



## oldwheels (18 Aug 2021)

Grey day but not raining. Been overdoing the exercise so having a rest day.
When I were a lad we used to go off cycling for a couple of weeks with no contact home apart from a postcard sometimes. Now mobile phones chase you everywhere. Got a call from my local surgery that they want even more blood to test for something or other. Different GP again with different ideas and not looking properly at my computerised record. Next week’s excitement.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Aug 2021)

The moment I retire in three years and get my narrow boat one of the first things I will do is tie string to my mobile phone and submerge it in the canal then leave it on a shelf as a reminder of the days when I felt I had to look at it.😁


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2021)

Cat seems to have forgotten that I fed him earlier


----------



## oldwheels (18 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> The moment I retire in three years and get my narrow boat one of the first things I will do is tie string to my mobile phone and submerge it in the canal then leave it on a shelf as a reminder of the days when I felt I had to look at it.😁


I often feel like that but unfortunately have become too dependent on the thing. Obviously nothing to do with work but I need to keep in touch sometimes due to failing health.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yesterday I finally made it thru all the work emails that built up after taking 3 days off last week. got 2 more days to take off this week. should be fun when I get back. to quote Carroll O'Connor's character (Marty O'Reilly) in the romcom Return to Me: "I'm blessed to have work"


I met Jim Belushi (also in that film) once, long, long ago. A truly nice guy.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2021)

Grey, cool and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I have processed two kilos of oranges this morning. Those can soak in their pan of water until tomorrow, and then they, and the limes, will be cooked. I have to do limes separately, as the peel, being more leathery, takes twice as long to cook as orange peel.

And if your peel isn't tender when you add the sugar, you will end up with a very chewy marmalade.

Hopefully I'll be more successful with the auction for the 1988 British GP programme I have my eye on. It comes together with the race card. Most sellers have taken to selling / auctioning the programme and racecard separately. And asking more, inevitably.

Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2021)

Dried banana is crunchy


----------



## carpiste (18 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yesterday I finally made it thru all the work emails that built up after taking 3 days off last week. got 2 more days to take off this week. should be fun when I get back. to quote Carroll O'Connor's character (Marty O'Reilly) in the romcom Return to Me: "I'm blessed to have work"


I`m retired now but I would say, "They were blessed to have me working for them!"
I`m sure they are blessed to have you too! Don`t live to work but work to live


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2021)

Very fine lunch of two slices of granary toast, one with mortadella, one with gorgonzola, plus a peach, an orange and two 

Just letting that lot tamp down a bit, and then I'm going spend some time fettling the mower.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Dried banana is crunchy



Banana chips are crunchy.

Dried banana is dark and leathery and has a wonderful caramel flavour.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I met Jim Belushi (also in that film) once, long, long ago. A truly nice guy.


oh fun! he seems like he would be


----------



## rockyroller (18 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is it as bad as you thought it might be? (Work, that is, not Romcom...)


never is, I can get pretty ramped-up before our season starts. feeling much better today. THANK YOU!


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2021)

Right, that's the cutting deck disconnected and dropped off the mower. I've pulled it clear and cleaned the top surface. Goodness knows what horrors are lying underneath the cowling. Seized bearings and knackered blades, I reckon - but that's for another day.

Washing up liquid and sugar make for a fabby hand cleaner. It's a Cycle Chat Top Tip.

Anyways, now for a  and two shortcake biskits.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2021)

Showered and clean clothes.

I think a cup of tea is called for...


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Aug 2021)

When I call for tea, nothing happens. Then I realise I am the only one who lives here and have to get it myself.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> When I call for tea, nothing happens. Then I realise I am the only one who lives here and have to get it myself.



I sympathise, as I suffer from a similar lack of domestic staff.

Maybe I could borrow @Reynard's Butler...


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2021)

Somebody just asked for 50% discount on a made to order part 

Roll on Friday


----------



## oldwheels (18 Aug 2021)

Just noticed an advert for Fair Isle Knitwear made in England. Really?
Like the time at a Trade Show I found a stand selling genuine Harris Tweed with the Orb mark made in Yorkshire.
The guy who had the Nike order for Harris Tweed made on Harris happened to have the stand next to us. I passed on the interesting information and he vanished PDQ with a face like thunder.
Next time I passed the offending stand it had Yorkshire tweed but strangely no Harris tweed.
Never underestimate the teuchters as they are probably better travelled and educated than most.
In Wales at the Wales Fair I was told that knitwear produced there had not only to be made in Wales but you had to have the sheep's birth certificate.
Never made it to Fair Isle unfortunately as all flights inward were cancelled due to weather and no guarantee of getting back within at least a week.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Somebody just asked for 50% discount on a made to order part
> 
> Roll on Friday


Does not surprise me as I had all sorts of chancers when I worked for a living.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I sympathise, as I suffer from a similar lack of domestic staff.
> 
> Maybe I could borrow @Reynard's Butler...



You called, m'lud?


----------



## postman (18 Aug 2021)

Two phones have just arrived here at Mr Postmans house. I am so useless,but Mrs P is getting us there.Bless her.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2021)

I've just eaten an Easter egg. It's been sitting on my sofa* since before Easter and I had a bit of a tidy up. 

Also on my sofa were a magazine, a book, 5 masks, 4 Christmas cards from last year (unopened or undelivered), a dash cam, a blanket, some sanitiser and a fleece. Actually, they're all still on the sofa. It was only a bit of a tidy up.

*Or is it a settee or a couch?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that as opposed to the rather nice bin?
> 
> (Hat, coat, et c)


Yes it is a rather drab green colour, I would like a nice sparkling metallic blue one .


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Yes it is a rather drab green colour, I would like a nice sparkling metallic blue one .



With unicorns?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just eaten an Easter egg. It's been sitting on my sofa* since before Easter and I had a bit of a tidy up.
> 
> Also on my sofa were a magazine, a book, 5 masks, 4 Christmas cards from last year (unopened or undelivered), a dash cam, a blanket, some sanitiser and a fleece. Actually, they're all still on the sofa. It was only a bit of a tidy up.



You've got to start somewhere.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> *Or is it a settee or a couch?



By the sound of it, it's a shelf.


----------



## tyred (18 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Does not surprise me as I had all sorts of chancers when I worked for a living.


I worked in a charity shop for a while when I was between jobs and never ceased to be amazed at the way some people would try it on, even for items priced at fifty cents.


----------



## tyred (18 Aug 2021)

I think that I will go


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I worked in a charity shop for a while when I was between jobs and never ceased to be amazed at the way some people would try it on, even for items priced at fifty cents.



We get this as well. Our manager was getting thoroughly exasperated by a customer today who would bounce from one item to another and ask "how much for this?" when the manager told him, he'd ask for a discount or just wander to something else at random and repeat. We also have people occasionally who ask us to donate items to them.

I tend not to worry about it because some "customers" show similar psychological problems to our clients so I can generally guess why they're acting in the way they are.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2021)

Right, it's time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Aug 2021)

It's beer o'clock🍺🍺


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> It's beer o'clock🍺🍺


Nah, there's another 45 minutes to go in Blighty.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Nah, there's another 45 minutes to go in Blighty.


Tough !


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Tough !



You can still spell then, despite the 45 minute head start...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Tough !


No worry, I got there eventually! It's a bit lively though....


----------



## carpiste (18 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Nah, there's another 45 minutes to go in Blighty.


It`s well past 11 am!🍺


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2021)

I am suitably full of veggie chilli plus trimmings.

The Bay of E auction I thought would be a shoo-in. Well, I lost that one too... The universe is having far too much fun at my expense. Fortunately it's a reasonably common programme that turns up regularly. But four times in every five, it's sans the race card / lap chart.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2021)

Never mind working out the right time for a beer.

It's *ALWAYS* the right time for a nice


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am suitably full of veggie chilli plus trimmings.
> 
> The Bay of E auction I thought would be a shoo-in. Well, I lost that one too... The universe is having far too much fun at my expense. Fortunately it's a reasonably common programme that turns up regularly. But four times in every five, it's sans the race card / lap chart.



Subject of which, A DVD set of Michael Palins "Great Railway Journeys" appeared in the shop storeroom today. I have no idea how it managed to get to a small town in south Germany, but there we go...


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Subject of which, A DVD set of Michael Palins "Great Railway Journeys" appeared in the shop storeroom today. I have no idea how it managed to get to a small town in south Germany, but there we go...



And I'm assuming it made its way from there into your panniers...


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Dried banana is crunchy


Powered, you get a good poison.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> It`s well past 11 am!🍺


I like your thinking !


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> And I'm assuming it made its way from there into your panniers...



Unfortunately not: it appears to have vanished again.

I suspect one of the clients who likes travelling and speaks English put the requisite 0,50€ in the tips jar and took it home.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No worry, I got there eventually! It's a bit lively though....
> View attachment 604939


I'd put a Flake in that


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Never mind working out the right time for a beer.
> 
> It's *ALWAYS* the right time for a nice


l associate tea with being ill, l lived and worked in rural China (for rural read primitive ) and occasionally l became unwell , l won't upset your delicate western constitutions by elaborating on the reasons . Suffice to say that tea was the only "medicine" available .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You can still spell then, despite the 45 minute head start...


Hey c'mon you're in the same metaphorical boat ! However l have moved on to vin rouge


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Unfortunately not: it appears to have vanished again.
> 
> I suspect one of the clients who likes travelling and speaks English put the requisite 0,50€ in the tips jar and took it home.



Oh poodoo...


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> l associate tea with being ill, l lived and worked in rural China (for rural read primitive ) and occasionally l became unwell , l won't upset your delicate western constitutions by elaborating on the reasons . Suffice to say that tea was the only "medicine" available .



You mean you had the trots.

Just say it, man. I'm not the delicate little flower you think I am.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Aug 2021)

I just saw somebody demonstrate how sharp he could get a kitchen knife with a whetstone. He took a large tomato and sliced it in half, and then placed it, flat side down, on a wooden chopping block. Cutting horizontally, he took a series of two millimetre thick slices, without holding the tomato at all.

Blimey!

Edit: Here he is.....


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTKV5-ZSWcE


----------



## tyred (18 Aug 2021)

First fixed wheel ride in several months 

I must do it more often.


----------



## tyred (18 Aug 2021)

It appears my non-existent Netflix account has been suspended...


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> It appears my non-existent Netflix account has been suspended...


Non-payment?


----------



## carpiste (18 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> It appears my non-existent Netflix account has been suspended...


So the scammers have gone from Amazon and Ebay to Netflix! 
How long before they`ll be trying it on with Evans cycles or the like!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Non-payment?


I haven't paid for my non-existent Netflix account either. Mind, it hasn't been suspended yet....


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I haven't paid for my non-existent Netflix account either. Mind, it hasn't been suspended yet....


You'll be suspended next!


----------



## tyred (18 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Non-payment?


Yes, there is a link where I can go an make payment...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll be suspended next!


They may be too busy suspending others' non-existent accounts first and I'll be able to continue not watching Netflix in peace.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Yes, there is a link where I can go an make payment...


I'd withhold payment until your service is restored.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> So the scammers have gone from Amazon and Ebay to Netflix!
> How long before they`ll be trying it on with Evans cycles or the like!


I'm getting e-mails promising free toilet paper samples, worth £50.

If the samples are worth £50, how much is a roll worth?


----------



## tyred (18 Aug 2021)

I think it's time to say goodnight and hit the sack.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I think it's time to say goodnight and hit the sack.


That poor sack.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> l associate tea with being ill, l lived and worked in rural China (for rural read primitive ) and occasionally l became unwell , l won't upset your delicate western constitutions by elaborating on the reasons . Suffice to say that tea was the only "medicine" available .


I had similar issues when working in the Jordan Valley.. 
Black tea and liquid morphine was the 'cure', inasmuch as you stayed hydrated but really couldn't care less 😉


----------



## Jenkins (18 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yesterday *I finally made it thru all the work emails that built up after taking 3 days off last week*. got 2 more days to take off this week. should be fun when I get back. to quote Carroll O'Connor's character (Marty O'Reilly) in the romcom Return to Me: "I'm blessed to have work"


I've got that to look forward to on Saturday morning - a 7 day build up of work related emails, one or two of which may actually be related to my work area. The temptation is to just do 'CTRL & A' followed by 'CTRL & D'


----------



## Jenkins (18 Aug 2021)

Having done the bottlebank & shopping run this morning, I got home to find out that the back garden had turned somewhat yellow as the dandelions had come out to greet the sunshine. I'd only cut them back a couple of weeks ago for goodness sake, so had to do it all again. This was followed by a very nice mug of coffee & then a quick 40 mile ride in what felt like a constant headwind.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Aug 2021)

I grilled three hamburgers and made proper English chips (steak fries here) washed down with a bit of root beer. The dog ate the third hamburger. No bike ride today, I had to take Mrs. GA to the ophthalmologist. I went by a chain hoagie shop scheduled to open today, but they did not, so a fellow there gave me a ticket for a free hoagie when next I go.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I grilled three hamburgers and made proper English chips (steak fries here) washed down with a bit of root beer. The dog ate the third hamburger. No bike ride today, I had to take Mrs. GA to the ophthalmologist. I went by a chain hoagie shop scheduled to open today, but they did not, so a fellow there gave me a ticket for a free hoagie when next I go.


That were nice of you, doing a burger for the dog. Often they only get what's left, not one cooked for them.

Hoagie = sandwich type meal?


----------



## slowmotion (19 Aug 2021)

Is it humanly possible to turn a chunk of pork fillet into an appetising dish? It's shocking stuff.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I grilled three hamburgers and made proper English chips (steak fries here) washed down with a bit of root beer. The dog ate the third hamburger. No bike ride today, I had to take Mrs. GA to the ophthalmologist. I went by a chain hoagie shop scheduled to open today, but they did not, so a fellow there gave me a ticket for a free hoagie when next I go.



Pampered pooch, getting his own burger.

I've no problem with that.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2021)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2021)

Good morning. I was told the weather should warm up this morning but it isn't happening. Still, there's a promise of sunshine at the weekend.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2021)

Well that was easy
It's Thursday so getting closer to the weekend
Hopefully will be selling a bike tonight
Hopefully I might buy a bike tonight as well


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was easy
> It's Thursday so getting closer to the weekend
> Hopefully will be selling a bike tonight
> Hopefully I might buy a bike tonight as well



I always find the 24h between Tuesday evening and Wednesday evening makes a big difference: Tuesday evening we're still at the beginning of the week, and then on Wednesday evening we're almost on Thursday and the end of the week is in sight.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'm getting e-mails promising free toilet paper samples, worth £50.
> 
> If the samples are worth £50, how much is a roll worth?



Its probably the bamboo toilet paper, which can be expensive.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (19 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> You mean you had the trots.
> 
> Just say it, man. I'm not the delicate little flower you think I am.


I didn't say anything about the results ,what l did say was that it was the reason that would perhaps upset people.


----------



## DCLane (19 Aug 2021)

This morning my students who've not passed their summer exam have another one. I'll see who submits and/or engages today.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Its probably the bamboo toilet paper which can be expensive.


Ouch! Splinters !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2021)

Morning.
It is sunny here this morning with quite a bit of thin milky cloud about .
Not sure what I'm doing this morning . There is supposed to be a pop to the pub meeting for this afternoon . When I'm not sure . 
Haven't been out on a bike for a few days now. Don't think I will until next week as I'm conserving energy for Sunday. My wife is doing a stall for the museum at a cherished vehicle show .


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2021)

The railway line near work is having maintenance done to it today, and there's a hooter that goes off every time a train passes. As this work is partly to make four tracks instead of two because it is so heavily used, you can imagine how often we hear the hooter...


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ouch! Splinters !



I have several bamboo base layers and bamboo pants, they're very soft and comfortable, I just need to stay away from Panda's.


----------



## DCLane (19 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I have several bamboo base layers and bamboo pants, they're very soft and comfortable, I just need to stay away from Panda's.



You haven't tested them out by wandering casually past a panda whilst only wearing your base layer and pants? 

However that'd _probably_ get you arrested for something in this country.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2021)

Right, time to go and do some gardening with my 3 Syrian refugees...


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2021)

Finally stopped raining (for now) Must go for a ride.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2021)

Wanted Down Under ! 







A longer zip fly in my jeans !


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> That were nice of you, doing a burger for the dog. Often they only get what's left, not one cooked for them.
> 
> Hoagie = sandwich type meal?


Like a submarine sandwich, probably named for Hog Island, where they built submarines.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Aug 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Is it humanly possible to turn a chunk of pork fillet into an appetising dish? It's shocking stuff.


Carnitas.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g84ED7FwXpU


----------



## Speicher (19 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> You haven't tested them out by wandering casually past a panda whilst only wearing your base layer and pants?
> 
> However that'd _probably_ get you arrested for something in this country.




Particularly if it was this Panda.


----------



## DCLane (19 Aug 2021)

Waiting on the last of 8 students to finish and submit their exam answers. They've got 18 minutes ...


----------



## cookiemonster (19 Aug 2021)

Never thought I’d see a box of these in deepest, darkest Hong Kong. 

Complete with original UK price tag too.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Aug 2021)

hoping our "painter" shows up today & also hoping he finishes the 1 room we hired him to paint. this will be his 3rd day in the 2nd week working on it. Wifey has been the project manager but he has canceled many times, arrived at unreliable times & is full of excuses. I have lost my patience & now Wifey has to take her Mom for oral surgery & has to go back to work next week & this is one of my last vacation days & now I have to sit at home & babysit this loser  I believe in giving ppl 2nd chances but I want him & his stuff out of my home today


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2021)

Warm, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

The house is perfumed with orange, lime and ginger  Fruit is now simmering away, and then tomorrow will be turned into marmalade.

I have also done all the prep for tonight's supper.

It is almost time for lunch, and I have a large Dickinsons & Morris pork pie in the fridge.


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Warm, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> The house is perfumed with orange, lime and ginger  Fruit is now simmering away, and then tomorrow will be turned into marmalade.
> 
> ...




It’s no good in the fridge ,get in your tummy I always have aDickinson & Morris pork pie in the fridge and one in the freezer A weeks supply


----------



## DCLane (19 Aug 2021)

I put a house-full of slightly damp washing outside to dry in the sun this morning, deciding at 1pm that leaving it for a couple of hours longer whilst I went out would be best.

Ever since I left, firstly to get son no. 2's new Ridley to my LBS and then him to the gym with driving practice, it's been pouring   

Ah well, at least they'll be well-rinsed


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> It’s no good in the fridge ,get in your tummy I always have a Dickinson & Morris pork pie in the fridge and one in the freezer A weeks supply



Well, I had a good chunk of it for lunch, along with my apple, date & chilli chutney. 

The Dickinsons & Morris pies are one of the nicest ones you can buy. The Walkers ones are pretty good, too.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2021)

Well, other than pork pie and chutney, I had a roll with seafood sticks and mayonnaise, a banana, an orange and two 

Am well set up until supper time, now.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'm getting e-mails promising free toilet paper samples, worth £50.
> 
> If the samples are worth £50, how much is a roll worth?


Free


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2021)

I'm eating pickled onion flavoured crisps that I bought in Poundandahalfland. If you crossbred salt and vinegar with cheese and onion, they might taste like these.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. I was told the weather should warm up this morning but it isn't happening. Still, there's a promise of sunshine at the weekend.


Promises, promises...


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2021)

Speicher said:


> Particularly if it was this Panda.
> View attachment 604989




I remember those, and the noddy bikes.


----------



## mybike (19 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, I had a good chunk of it for lunch, along with my apple, date & chilli chutney.
> 
> The Dickinsons & Morris pies are one of the nicest ones you can buy. The Walkers ones are pretty good, too.



Sainsburys used to do a nice lattice top on their deli counters. I find unwrapping them before putting in the fridge adds a crispness to the pastry


----------



## mybike (19 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember those, and the noddy bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 605014



There was one of those, in a semi dismantled state, in a shed at school. No idea whose it was.


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2021)

I just hate it when I am typing something and I HIT THE CAPSLOCK WITHOUT NOTICING


----------



## rockyroller (19 Aug 2021)

I fired the painter & I fired Wifey from her project management position for the painting. she didn't check his references. he did not show up or call. she texted him & he said he would be an hour late cuz he had to go to the hardware store. his female partner is in the hospital throwing up he did not say why. I simply did a google search & found a long criminal history incl assault & battery on a pregnant woman. his current partner is pregnant as well. they were both arrested a handful of years ago for shoplifting & more recently they were both arrested for disturbing the peace due to a domestic dispute. he also has a criminal record for drug possession, in particular cocaine. he has been sentenced to multiple counts of 4years & 5 years in prison which I don't understand & I don't know how much of that he served

I called him since he wasn't showing up, explained we had a problem & I wanted someone else to finish the job. (3 days & 2 weeks is absurd for painting 1 10'x10' bedroom) he immediately said OK no problem thank you I'll be there in a minute to get my stuff. I helped him load his car & watched him drive away. I gave him another small check cuz Wifey didn't write the first check for the correct amount. she paid 1/2 in advance & was to pay the 2nd 1/2 upon completion which never happened. I also found $40 cash in my car & handed it to him & wished him luck. he was very polite altho he has the face of a killer. he's only 5'2" according to his police record (which has details about his tattoos)

I wished him luck several times & sympathized with his current struggles. I believe in 2nd chances, but our relationship is over

so now it appears Wifey & I will be finishing the job ourselves. she still has the role of project manager for the flooring. the bedroom set is waiting at the retailer so we are running out of time. Wifey was supposed to drive cross state lines to take her elderly Mom to the oral surgeon but she canceled due to the weather. she was hiding upstairs while I fired the guy, she was scared. I hugged her & told everything was fine

I wish the young man & his pregnant partner all the best. life ain't easy


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2021)

It hammered down with rain a little while ago . It's a good job it didn't do that whilst we were walking home from town .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember those, and the noddy bikes.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 605014


LE Velocette.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Aug 2021)

Nice trike run up the Moss Road this morning. Overcast but dry and no wind.
A “ Moss “ is a bog here with a couple of small lochs but not somewhere to go across on foot. The road undulates quite a bit but very well surfaced so a pleasure to cycle on.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2021)

Right, that's one very grotty mower cutting deck cleaned.

As well as the usual dried out and pulped grass, there was a load of old fibrous stuff wrapped around all three blade spindles, which was fun to remove... NOT. Two of the three blades now rotate reasonably well. The exception is the one on the spindle that takes the drive from the engine. I have left the bolts on all the blades marinating in WD40, and will apply more over the weekend. Once I get the blades off, then I'll have a better idea as to the state of things.

One part I definitely need to acquire is the rubber flap that's on the back of the deck. The old one is mostly not there anymore, which explains why the mower would kick all the clippings into the air.

Anyways, I now have a well-earned  and two custard creams.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Aug 2021)

Sunny here


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> Sainsburys used to do a nice lattice top on their deli counters. I find unwrapping them before putting in the fridge adds a crispness to the pastry



The pork pies from the Tesco deli counter are lush, but the counter in my Tesco has recently closed


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Nice trike run up the Moss Road this morning. Overcast but dry and no wind.
> A “ Moss “ is a bog here with a couple of small lochs but not somewhere to go across on foot. The road undulates quite a bit but very well surfaced so a pleasure to cycle on.



A bit squelchy underfoot, is it?


----------



## oldwheels (19 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> A bit squelchy underfoot, is it?


Probably just vanish like some ancient mummified bodies found in ancient bogs. Mebbe I should have said swamp instead before the jokes start.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> LE Velocette.



Correct, 200cc twin, water cooled.


----------



## carpiste (19 Aug 2021)

Well I went for a ride just knowing I was going to get a bit damp.... I came home like a drowned rat!
On the positive side it was warm and very little wind so 14 miles done was comfy. Also, Mrs C, on seeing me coming down the driveway ran out with a towel, ran back in and put the kettle on and made me a cuppa 🍵 
Out fishing tomorrow 🎣 so I think dinner, an hour in front of the telly then early night


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2021)

Lovely supper of sea bass with pesto (done in a foil parcel), cous cous with roasted mediterranean veggies (and flavoured with garlic, lemon & EVOO), and steamed green beans. 

Time for a post-prandial


----------



## DCLane (19 Aug 2021)

I went out to collect a frameset I'd bought, and came back with an additional pair of carbon wheels.

From memory I _think_ that happened the last time I went to collect some parts in Sheffield, possibly from the same seller


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

Anyone noted the page number?


----------



## Jenkins (19 Aug 2021)

One more day of freedom to go, then it's back to wage slave mode on Saturday morning. It's a good job I'd not got anything planned this week as I don't know how I'd have fitted it in with the amount of doing bugger all that I've managed.

Also the Law of Sod kicks in on Saturday with the Le Mans 24hr start being at exactly the time my shift finishes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Anyone noted the page number?


Oddly enough I just did before I read your post. And then I noticed the post number. I don't know how many posts there are to a page but 6666 pages will surely come before 100,000 posts.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oddly enough I just did before I read your post. And then I noticed the post number. I don't know how many posts there are to a page but 6666 pages will surely come before 100,000 posts.


15 per page.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2021)

Let down by Lily.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2021)

Time to put the writing away, stick a bid on something on the 'bay and then tootle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time to put the writing away, stick a bid on something on the 'bay and then tootle off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Nunnite, had a grappa after a nice italian meal out so the land of nod beckons, hic!


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2021)

Good morning. there's a moth flapping about the apartment like he owns the place.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2021)

Pushing well 
Busy weekend preparing for decorator arrival next Tuesday


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Pushing well
> Busy weekend preparing for decorator arrival next Tuesday


Keep pushing, something will give


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2021)

Morning.
It is grey out but dry .
Nothing to report at the moment .


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2021)

Well first hour and a half of work done
First cuppa drank
Cat has been fed


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2021)

Late finish at work last night. Bloomin' Road closures everywhere!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2021)

I've just completed 2 very difficult sudokus. I now need a rest.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Aug 2021)

Had apricot wheats for breakfast


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2021)

Georgie has been a bit playful this morning . For one thing he has decided to stay in for a change . He attacked his woollen doll, played chase the scrunched up ball , had a cuddle and attacked me . He has now gone to bed .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Aug 2021)

I am gardening (weeding and cutting grass) l do not like gardening . There are huge amounts of rosemary growing here so l am cutting it back and giving it to the restaurant across the road .....they seem pleased . Strange people french chefs


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2021)

My friend just rang me up to say that he saw a vehicle accident yesterday which was posted on bookface. A car had reversed into a restaurant.
My friend said that he was waiting at a set of traffic lights, the owner of the vehicle had parked his car by the road and dashed across to the other side of the road. The car then appeared to reverse back. My friend assumed that someone was behind the wheel. The car then reversed in an arc gaining speed as it was on a slope and crashed through the front door of the restaurant . If he had known that no one was in there he would have tried to stop it !
My wife had seen the picture posted and wondered how on earth it had happened .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My friend just rang me up to say that he saw a vehicle accident yesterday which was posted on bookface. A car had reversed into a restaurant.
> My friend said that he was waiting at a set of traffic lights, the owner of the vehicle had parked his car by the road and dashed across to the other side of the road. The car then appeared to reverse back. My friend assumed that someone was behind the wheel. The car then reversed in an arc gaining speed as it was on a slope and crashed through the front door of the restaurant . If he had known that no one was in there he would have tried to stop it !
> My wife had seen the picture posted and wondered how on earth it had happened .


Oh dear l foresee an interesting conversation with the car owners insurance company. I think perhaps they might wish to know if the handbrake (or lack thereof) played a role in the incident


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2021)

I'm going to work, soon. 
I wonder where the diversions will send me tonight.. 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2021)

Hospital run completed
Hot squash drank


----------



## rockyroller (20 Aug 2021)

little hurricane coming our way. ppl are pulling their boast out. last time we had a direct hit is was 30 years ago, the cat 2 hurricane Bob. we were camping & got evacuated. we crossed the canal at the last minute doing all the traffic on the highway. Wifey held a pillow against her window & screamed as we drove north as the storm passed south of us. dumbest thing we ever did was NOT go to a shelter like the schools they set up. this one might hit us Sunday nite. thinking about running out to the beach Saturday for the day. they're talking about big waves. I love big waves


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> little hurricane coming our way.



That doesn't sound very mundane to me, even if it's a "little" one. Stay safe.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2021)

I am eating an apple.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> little hurricane coming our way. ppl are pulling their boast out. last time we had a direct hit is was 30 years ago, the cat 2 hurricane Bob. we were camping & got evacuated. we crossed the canal at the last minute doing all the traffic on the highway. Wifey held a pillow against her window & screamed as we drove north as the storm passed south of us. dumbest thing we ever did was NOT go to a shelter like the schools they set up. this one might hit us Sunday nite. thinking about running out to the beach Saturday for the day. they're talking about big waves. I love big waves


Old Henri looks to curve right into you, looking at the cone of probability and the spaghetti models. Best of luck, batten down the hatches and secure the decks.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am eating an apple.


Fruit therapy


----------



## Speicher (20 Aug 2021)

I have just met a very handsome tall Gamekeeper.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2021)

Humid and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

The bid I placed last night was successful - third time's a charm.  No one else bid, so got it for the reserve. I don't get it, folk go bananas for some items and not others. It seems weirdly inconsistent, no rhyme or reason at all.  

I've also had to divide up the fruit for the marmalade into two batches, as my preserve pot isn't big enough.  Had to do the maths to work out how much sugar to put in each batch. I know my preserve pot weighs 2lb 9oz, but my imperial balance scale was maxed out. So had to switch to my metric one and do the conversion.

I also emptied the fluff from the vacuum cleaner.

Anyways, it's almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I am gardening (weeding and cutting grass) l do not like gardening . There are huge amounts of rosemary growing here so l am cutting it back and giving it to the restaurant across the road .....they seem pleased . Strange people french chefs



Which reminds, mine needs cutting back...

Might use some of the trimmings for parmentier potatoes.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2021)

I've been a bit busy . I have fitted a 3 bike bike rack to the back of our car . I first of all fitted it upside down, it was bought at a garage sale and there weren't any instructions.  I looked at how Halfords did it and have now fitted it correctly . I then dug my convertible tandem out and started to take it apart . I thought I would take it along to the Cherished vehicle show and put it next to my wife's museum stand . It took a while for me to remember how it came apart. I thought it might draw a bit of interest .


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2021)

I'm early for an appointment and sitting waiting in a basically deserted car park and I witnessed a texting driver drive his Seat Leon straight into a lamp post. Did a surprising amount of damage to the car. 

I know I shouldn't laugh at others misfortune but ￼￼￼￼￼￼ 

Maybe he will now know why texting when driving is a silly thing to do (but more likely will blame the council for putting a huge lamp post in his way. It wasn't even wearing hi-vis! ).


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just completed 2 very difficult sudokus. I now need a rest.




I have problems pronouncing it never mind doing them


----------



## dave r (20 Aug 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have just met a very handsome tall Gamekeeper.



Your Surname isn't Chatterley is it your ladyship?


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Your Surname isn't Chatterley is it your ladyship?



That's what I was thinking when I read @Speicher 's post...


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2021)

Anyways, lunch eaten. A chunk of pork pie, plus a roll with cheddar and chutney, a banana, a peach and two 

I am now in the throes of marmalade making.


----------



## PaulB (20 Aug 2021)

I thought the crossword in today's i was particularly disappointing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> I have problems pronouncing it never mind doing them


I've done thousands of them but I still need to check which vowel goes where.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2021)

First batch of marmalade already in jars, the second is half done, so just grabbing a few moments to bum park and have a nice  and two custard cream biskits.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Aug 2021)

Back home on a very crowded ferry. Masks were in evidence, just not worn on faces.
Unpacking is a nightmare as I do a lot of non perishable food shopping and also done something to my right hip. Not trike related as it happened suddenly some time after.
Heading up the road a recumbent trike passed going the other way. Not that common. I would have stopped for a word or two but was in a line of traffic all doing nearly 60mph. 
Rain is now on and weekend looks wet in the forecasts.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2021)

People celebrate anniversaries like diamond or ruby. Where and when do bicycles come in?


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2021)

Managed to drive home without crashing into any lampposts 

Very wet here


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2021)

Project Marmalade (orange, lime & ginger) has been completed.

Cats have been fed. And shortly it will be time to feed me. I shall just have a sandwich of some kind, am too knackered to bother cooking.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Aug 2021)

Drinking Adnams Broadside


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Fruit therapy


Well there's


----------



## carpiste (20 Aug 2021)

Just back from a days fishing.... it`s been ages since I went and I really enjoyed it. Lots of small Carp, hybrid, roach and perch. I haven`t lost it 
The strange thing is I`m knackered! Aching knees and back! If I`d doubled my usual distance on the bike I wouldn`t feel so sore!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2021)

One of my kitchen drawers is so stuffed with stuff that has no other place to go that it opens and shuts with difficulty. Thinking back, I always seem to have had a kitchen drawer that's overfull. 

Is it just me or do others have a similar drawer?


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> One of my kitchen drawers is so stuffed with stuff that has no other place to go that it opens and shuts with difficulty. Thinking back, I always seem to have had a kitchen drawer that's overfull.
> 
> Is it just me or do others have a similar drawer?


Have you tried waxing/rubbing a candle on your sliders?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Aug 2021)

Now got a big cup of green tea just cooling.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2021)

Had a wholemeal wrap filled with tomato, avocado and seafood sticks, some brioche and butter with the pan scrapings from the marmalade, then half a mango and a


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> One of my kitchen drawers is so stuffed with stuff that has no other place to go that it opens and shuts with difficulty. Thinking back, I always seem to have had a kitchen drawer that's overfull.
> 
> Is it just me or do others have a similar drawer?



Yes. 

It's the drawer where I keep various rolls of tape, elastic bands, batteries, random gubbins etc.

Unless the soup ladle or potato masher jams the cooking utensil drawer, that is...


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Just back from a days fishing.... it`s been ages since I went and I really enjoyed it. Lots of small Carp, hybrid, roach and perch. I haven`t lost it
> The strange thing is I`m knackered! Aching knees and back! If I`d doubled my usual distance on the bike I wouldn`t feel so sore!



There's a surprising amount of moving around when fishing... Casting, reeling in, landing net, keep net, catapulting bait...

Sounds like you had fun. Maybe I should renew my rod license one of these days...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you tried waxing/rubbing a candle on your sliders?


My doctor said it wasn't a good idea.


----------



## carpiste (20 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> One of my kitchen drawers is so stuffed with stuff that has no other place to go that it opens and shuts with difficulty. Thinking back, I always seem to have had a kitchen drawer that's overfull.
> 
> Is it just me or do others have a similar drawer?


Everyone has one of them drawers! There`s only one solution but it`s rather drastic!
If you have a drawer you will almost certainly have a cupboard under it.... see where I`m going with this?

Cut down the cupboard door and replace the drawer with another, deeper one


----------



## carpiste (20 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> There's a surprising amount of moving around when fishing... Casting, reeling in, landing net, keep net, catapulting bait...
> 
> Sounds like you had fun. Maybe I should renew my rod license one of these days...


Go for it! It`s a great alternative to cycling on a really rainy day 🎣☔ I love fishing in the rain under a brolly or bivvy


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My doctor said it wasn't a good idea.


Nothing stopping you trying it. If it doesn't work the first time, don't try again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yes.
> 
> It's the drawer where I keep various rolls of tape, elastic bands, batteries, random gubbins etc.
> 
> Unless the soup ladle or potato masher jams the cooking utensil drawer, that is...


I've had to banish the potato masher from the drawers. The same would apply to a ladle if I had one.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Had a wholemeal wrap filled with tomato, avocado and seafood sticks, some brioche and butter with the pan scrapings from the marmalade, then half a mango and a


Somewhat healthier than my lunch which was a custard doughnut, two snack sized sausage rolls, a mug of coffee then another couple of the sausage rolls and a second custard doughnut.

Yet another grey & cloudy day here, but fairly warm and humid. Had another lazy day off with the sum total of changing & washing the bedding being all that was achieved. I preferred to expend my energies on spending 3 hours out on the 29er instead.

Back to boosting the pension fund tomorrow - less than 8 hours to go.


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2021)

I think it's time that I went to bed.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I think it's time that I went to bed.


It's early yet.


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's early yet.


I need my beauty sleep.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I need my beauty sleep.


Have a lie in, in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Go for it! It`s a great alternative to cycling on a really rainy day 🎣☔ I love fishing in the rain under a brolly or bivvy



I'm afraid that my alternative to cycling on a really rainy day is curling up in the company of the cats and a good book. 

Am short enough to not want to shrink any further should I get wet...


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've had to banish the potato masher from the drawers. The same would apply to a ladle if I had one.



I just settle for some stern admonishments in order to ensure good behaviour.

Doesn't always work, though...


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Somewhat healthier than my lunch which was a custard doughnut, two snack sized sausage rolls, a mug of coffee then another couple of the sausage rolls and a second custard doughnut.
> 
> Yet another grey & cloudy day here, but fairly warm and humid. Had another lazy day off with the sum total of changing & washing the bedding being all that was achieved. I preferred to expend my energies on spending 3 hours out on the 29er instead.
> 
> Back to boosting the pension fund tomorrow - less than 8 hours to go.



Actually, I really wouldn't mind a doughnut to go with my  right now.

I'm having to slum it with custard creams.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2021)

Been "window shopping" for bling on the Bay of E. I like looking at sparkly things. 

Although I do get the impression that some sellers are being grossly optimistic with their prices, given that silver is only 54p per gramme at the moment...


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Been "window shopping" for bling on the Bay of E. I like looking at sparkly things.
> 
> Although I do get the impression that some sellers are being grossly optimistic with their prices, given that silver is only 54p per gramme at the moment...


You buying to melt down?


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2021)

Hot, sunny days with hurricanes and the like backing up the weather here, one more warm week and then the start of things autumnal. Cooler, but not cool.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Hot, sunny days with hurricanes and the like backing up the weather here, one more warm week and then the start of things autumnal. Cooler, but not cool.


_"Cooler, but not cool"_, is that a good thing or a bad thing with the weather backing up.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You buying to melt down?



Buying to wear, but being realistic.

Happy to browse and bide my time and not get sucked into any bun fights.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2021)

Anyways, it's time I hoofed off to bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2021)

Morning y'all
It's time for a pre feed the cat bike ride


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> It's time for a pre feed the cat bike ride


Cat has just been fed and I have coffee. Very overcast and humid here with a fine drizzle that’s to turn to heavier rain at times so it’s just a walk for me I think. Probably sacrilege to say this on a cycling forum, but I’m not actually enjoying my cycling as much these days


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> One of my kitchen drawers is so stuffed with stuff that has no other place to go that it opens and shuts with difficulty. Thinking back, I always seem to have had a kitchen drawer that's overfull.
> 
> Is it just me or do others have a similar drawer?



It is the role of at least one kitchen drawer to be stuffed full of "useful" things that have no other home. Most people have to fill it themselves, of course but high end bespoke fitted kitchens are delivered with the drawer pre-filled for an extra fee.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2021)

Well the cat has been fed time for some post cat feed miles


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2021)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2021)

Morning.
Oooooh! The all singing and dancing screen kept of jumping at a critical moment !  
It kept jumping so that I kept hitting forgotten password.  I might have forgotten it but the tablet knows it !
I wish the b***dy things would sit still !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2021)

On the subject of drawers.
I can't stand ones that don't have proper sides! . Lovely deep drawer at the front , open it up to find an excuse for sides! How are you supposed to fit all your saucepans and lids into them without them trying to escape .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2021)

I was just looking at some new bike prices to see how much I am saving by not buying a new one .
It looks like one of my bike purchases could be 1/10 or 1/20 the price of a new cheapish one . I think it could be used as a bit of ammunition if SWMBO complains .


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Oooooh! The all singing and dancing screen kept of jumping at a critical moment !
> It kept jumping so that I kept hitting forgotten password.  I might have forgotten it but the tablet knows it !
> I wish the b***dy things would sit still !



Just as you tap the screen it decides to load one last add and you end up somewhere that you didn't want to be.


----------



## mybike (21 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I need my beauty sleep.



Yep.


----------



## tyred (21 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> Yep.


I wake up each day more beautiful than the day before.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> _*"Cooler, but not cool"*_, .



It sounds like my Elder Son's review of my wardrobe choices, on a good day.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Aug 2021)

Dreich morning but no wind. My neighbour has taken down his flagpole which means he is nervous about imminent high winds which are not on my forecast. Last night was windy tho'.
Weighed myself this morning and my trip off has gained me one and a half kilos despite the exercise. The temptation to buy rubbish fattening snacks in supermarkets should be resisted but I have not been in such a shop for months now due to the hated touroid blocking the ferries. 
Cutting back to lose the excess weight is not easy but has to be done.


----------



## Tribansman (21 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Somewhat healthier than my lunch which was a custard doughnut, two snack sized sausage rolls, a mug of coffee then another couple of the sausage rolls and a second custard doughnut.


That's definitely my kind of lunch! Custard doughnuts are a work of genius.

No healthier breakfast for me this morning...coffee, almond croissant and Nutella on toast. Needed to get me up and alert for Mini T's early morning cycling session 😴


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2021)

Dry here at the moment Due to pee it down all day according to the BBCweather app. Their sea weed must be wet


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Dry here at the moment Due to pee it down all day according to the BBCweather app. Their sea weed must be wet



Or it's raining in London.


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2021)

Post person ( better not say postman oops I have) Delivered a tyre from Merlin Cycles.I didn’t order it till 11 am yesterday Didn’t request express delivery.That’s what I call good customer service Merlin is my go to online supplier Usually delivery is 2to 3 daysi


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Or it's raining in London.



It’s supposed to be a local forecast Oops just looked out the window it’s raining


----------



## DCLane (21 Aug 2021)

Cats fed, bike ready for a crit race this afternoon (my first in 3 years*), son's PC to mend with a probable new hard drive before I head out.

* I entered originally as a joke with my son since he was entered. However ... he's withdrawn as he's Cat 2 and doing a road race instead tomorrow in Derbyshire. My intention's not to be lapped 4 times. 3 times is OK, but 4 _might_ be embarrassing  . I'm old enough to be some of the riders grandparent


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2021)

First cuppa didn't touch the sides 
60 mile ride completed


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Aug 2021)

Its going to be a hot day today , already 27c , tonight we are having a bbq with a few friends . I am making the boeuf haché
mixture with the addition of egg, oatmeal , salt and pepper, smoked paprika, a fresh red chilli and chopped parsley. I forgot to cook an onion dammit. Still everything else is mixed and in the fridge to firm up until tonight. Next job go see my mate who has a delicatessen, wine, and my Ducati shop in order to taste and buy some red vino. Busy,busy, busy


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2021)

Page 6666 🤞


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2021)

☔ 
Just time for pancakes & coffee in the garden before it started 👍
☔


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2021)

Raining here in Coventry, and I've spent the morning doing the ironing, just got to put it away now.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Aug 2021)

Half the shift and two coffees down. 

Very nice ride in - cloudy, but warm & very little wind and some mist still lying over the fields. No rain yet and I'm hoping it will hold off until after I get home.

Logged in to find 71 emails which is less than I was expecting. Only two of them were of any interest - one of which was one I'd sent to myself as a reminder of things to watch in the run-up to the Le Mans coverage.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2021)

I have no recollection of posting on the 2nd thread!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> Dry here at the moment Due to pee it down all day according to the BBCweather app. Their sea weed must be wet


M$ tells me it's been raining here since 9.42. I'm just back from a dry walk to the supermarket. They still haven't managed to turn the sky taps on.


----------



## carpiste (21 Aug 2021)

After the rigors of yesterdays fishing trip I had a fantastic sleep and long lie in... well it was forecast rain so no way I was getting up early 
Had Weetabix for brekkie with Alpro and skinny Maple syrup. Yummy! It`s getting close to lunch no, or at least deciding what is for lunch!
Mrs C and Daughter have gone to the footy so I have to choose my lunch all by myself! Oh dear, how will I cope without Mrs C to advise me


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Aug 2021)

About to have a home made burger for lunch


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"Cooler, but not cool"_, is that a good thing or a bad thing with the weather backing up.


Probably go from about 32 C to 27-29 C. Hurricanes on the coast tend to build a ridge over the central US. This dissipates quickly as autumn approaches, not having the staying power of a midsummer ridge. All pronouncements about the weather are subject to exception, especially in these times.


----------



## postman (21 Aug 2021)

A walk to Sainsburys to buy Orange juice.I opened a carton by mistake ,that one is for our son who is coming for a visit Tuesday,he has to have his own stuff due to being gluten intolerant.So I had to replace it,I opened it after putting bread in for toast.So my walk then went on to Argos for some ear buds for my new phone,then I fell in to a cafe,had a great long chat with someone I had not seen for ages.So all in all an expensive mistake this morning.


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2021)

Making Teriyaki for tonight. Feeding 10 of us. Veg, salmon, steak and chicken Teriyaki with an option of beef Chilli. My BIL has been mithering for the recipe, so whilst preparing it today, I've taken pictures and step by step instructions via WhatsApp.

Sister is celiac, so went out this morning to find GF soy and Teriyaki. All foods been prepared on opposite side of kitchen to where the bread is.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2021)

Still, humid and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

Have re-jigged the fridges in the kitchen and utility room in preparation of tonight's trip to Tesco, done a load of laundry and applied more WD40 to the mower cutting deck. The WD40 is definitely getting to where it's needed, as the blades are rotating much more freely. The one that was stuck now turns, but it groans and squeaks like a haunted house.

Need to get back to one Bay of E seller as I only got sent one pack of mount card, and not the two I ordered.

Anyways, it's nearly time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Half the shift and two coffees down.
> 
> Very nice ride in - cloudy, but warm & very little wind and some mist still lying over the fields. No rain yet and I'm hoping it will hold off until after I get home.
> 
> Logged in to find 71 emails which is less than I was expecting. Only two of them were of any interest - one of which was one I'd sent to myself as a reminder of things to watch in the run-up to the Le Mans coverage.



Can you recommend a good free internet feed of the coverage? Reception for Quest is spotty here at best, and I usually make do with Radio Le Mans and the live timing screen on the ACO website.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2021)

It has been raining all morning .
My Dinky Ferrari has arrived in the post .It will need a clean and touch up , it will also need new tyres .
I have assembled my tandem as a single so that I can carry it to the Cherished vehicle show tomorrow . I have been trying to modify my bike stand so that I can show the bike . I will do a bit of cleaning . I also I need to print off some pictures .


----------



## Jenkins (21 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Can you recommend a good free internet feed of the coverage? Reception for Quest is spotty here at best, and I usually make do with Radio Le Mans and the live timing screen on the ACO website.


Unfortunately it's only on Eurosport TV/Player/app (hence the Quest coverage - part of the Discovery group) or the WEC app for viewing, or Radio Le Mans for listening. No free streams as far as I know. Somewhat non dry there at the moment.

Edit - there are some in car cameras on team's Youtube channels, but nothing else


----------



## cookiemonster (21 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Hot, sunny days with hurricanes and the like backing up the weather here, one more warm week and then the start of things autumnal. Cooler, but not cool.



Won’t start cooling down properly in this parish for at least another 4 or so weeks.

36c today.


----------



## postman (21 Aug 2021)

Biblical rain storm in Leeds,I wonder how the pitch will look at Elland Road,they might water it to slow the ball down.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2021)

Very fine lunch of one muffin with bacon, and one muffin with marmalade, a pear, a peach and two 

Ebay seller has realised it was an oops moment on her part and has put the second pack in the post. Top service really. 

I have removed the laundry from the machine and hung it up in the bathroom. It is pouring with rain outside.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Aug 2021)

I was going to have an online bet on the Ebor at York but its too complicated, free £40 with spins with a page long caveat? 
Pablo and Roberto Escobarr both running says it all


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Unfortunately it's only on Eurosport TV/Player/app (hence the Quest coverage - part of the Discovery group) or the WEC app for viewing, or Radio Le Mans for listening. No free streams as far as I know. Somewhat non dry there at the moment.
> 
> Edit - there are some in car cameras on team's Youtube channels, but nothing else



Radio Le Mans it is as usual, then... Might have a gander on the Tube of You when I get back from Tesco.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> Biblical rain storm in Leeds,I wonder how the pitch will look at Elland Road,they might water it to slow the ball down.


Could help a bit


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> A walk to Sainsburys to buy Orange juice.I opened a carton by mistake ,that one is for our son who is coming for a visit Tuesday,he has to have his own stuff due to being gluten intolerant.So I had to replace it,I opened it after putting bread in for toast.So my walk then went on to Argos for some ear buds for my new phone,then I fell in to a cafe,*had a great long chat with someone I had not seen for ages.So all in all an expensive mistake this morning.*


Thought they said talk is cheap!


----------



## DCLane (21 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> Biblical rain storm in Leeds,I wonder how the pitch will look at Elland Road,they might water it to slow the ball down.



I was racing a crit in it at Elland 

Needless to say I came dead last, lapped several times by the winner, as I wasn't going to risk it on the corners. But I _did_ finish and un-lapped myself past a few on the final lap. 

That's the first time I've done a crit in over 3 years, with the one back then going badly. I wanted my final one to go the full distance.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2021)

Right, time to put some presentable clobber on, use the little girls' room, round up the shopping bags and tootle off to Tesco for a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## postman (21 Aug 2021)

If I had some hair I would be pulling it out 2-2 down at the road,come on Leeds.Talking about hair,it's all off like a billiard ball,going to Edinburgh on Friday Miss P's graduation,got to look smart,I have even bought a hat,well one has to.I dragged my old blazer out of the wardrobe last night,gawdI cannot wear that,it has gold buttons on it,I looked like an aged sea captain,me thinks a visit to a local shop to replace the buttons with black ones,it might look better.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> If I had some hair I would be pulling it out 2-2 down at the road,come on Leeds.Talking about hair,it's all off like a billiard ball,going to Edinburgh on Friday Miss P's graduation,got to look smart,I have even bought a hat,well one has to.I dragged my old blazer out of the wardrobe last night,gawdI cannot wear that,it has gold buttons on it,I looked like an aged sea captain,me thinks a visit to a local shop to replace the buttons with black ones,it might look better.


It's a point, better than their first game.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Aug 2021)

How to plan this evenings burgers on the bbq action the relaxed way , l spend quite a lot of time planning stuff in this way.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2021)

Watching Le Mans on eurosport is not the same as being there


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Watching Le Mans on eurosport is not the same as being there


So right, bit less expensive for a start


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Watching Le Mans on eurosport is not the same as being there





woodbutchmaster said:


> So right, bit less expensive for a start



And you can turn the volume down.


----------



## tyred (21 Aug 2021)

It hasn't stopped raining all day


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> It hasn't stopped raining all day



We have had a few brief showers and about an hours worth of solid light rain


----------



## pawl (21 Aug 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Could help a bit





My next door neighbour is Leicester City fan Apparently they had new pitch laid.Two million pounds


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> My next door neighbour is Leicester City fan Apparently they had new pitch laid.Two million pounds



Wow, that's some expensive grass seed there.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Aug 2021)

vardy ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2021)

It's a good job I didn't listen to the weather peeps and brought my jeans in off the washing line . They said that it wasn't going to rain this evening . It absolutely hammered dow !  Thunder and lightning and a torrent of water flowing down the road!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Aug 2021)

The weather followed the forecast today which in itself is quite surprising. A dry start allowing me to do the parkrun then back home before the rain started.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2021)

Tesco negotiated. Nowt off the counters - they were closed early again. But loads of fruit & veg, baked goods and some chilled bits. Not a bad haul.

Now settling back with Radio Le Mans and some snacks. Can't find a live timing feed that my laptop likes.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2021)

Raining


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Raining


No.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Raining


Here too


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Aug 2021)

It looks like it hasn't rained here for a few hours as the ground is starting to dry out. Whether the rain keeps off or not is a different story.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It looks like it hasn't rained here for a few hours as the ground is starting to dry out. Whether the rain keeps off or not is a different story.


Well I am going to try and get a few miles in on damp underfoot conditions.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It looks like it hasn't rained here for a few hours as the ground is starting to dry out. Whether the rain keeps off or not is a different story.


Well I am going to try and get a few miles in on damp underfoot conditions.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2021)

Morning.
We are going to have to get moving soon . Our car is packed inside . I have got to fit the bike carrier , grab some tools and load the tandem on the back . Not many peeps can say that . It is in 2 bits , I thought that as a single bike it would be more balanced on the rack ,with the middle bit tied down next . We are dreading the fields as we had a lot of rain last night. It might have been better to hold a cherished amphibious vehicle day instead .


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Aug 2021)

Just back after a decent ride around Northern Hong Kong. Got out early before it gets too hot but, even at 11am, it was 32c.


----------



## tyred (22 Aug 2021)

It has actually stopped raining 

Still dark and very overcast.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2021)

Heck of a storm last night! No idea what time it was as it was dark. 

I've just messaged No1 daughter who is camping with grandson at Santa Pod for the Monster Truck weekend. 
They survived, apparently 😂


----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I wake up each day more beautiful than the day before.



Don't we all.


----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Or it's raining in London.



Aren't they in Salford?


----------



## DCLane (22 Aug 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Just back after a decent ride around Northern Hong Kong. Got out early before it gets too hot but, even at 11am, it was 32c.



Back in 2016 I rented a road bike and rode as many bike paths as I could find in Northern HK, having visited a number of times but never had the chance before. I didn't realise that loads get out on their own or a rented bike, in various conditions, on a Sunday until then.

Today we're in a cool but currently dry north Derbyshire (Dove Holes) for a hilly cat 2/3/4 55 mile road race with son no. 2.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2021)

When 13 Yr old granddaughter can manage drag herself out of bed, I'm going to feed her some porage and we're going out for a pedal.. 👍


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well I am going to try and get a few miles in on damp underfoot conditions.


Back with 28 miles under my belt and a pot full of scrumped fruit


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> Back in 2016 I rented a road bike and rode as many bike paths as I could find in Northern HK, having visited a number of times but never had the chance before. I didn't realise that loads get out on their own or a rented bike, in various conditions, on a Sunday until then.
> 
> Today we're in a cool but currently dry north Derbyshire (Dove Holes) for a hilly cat 2/3/4 55 mile road race with son no. 2.



There are great cycle routes on roads, not just cycle paths, here as well. Although, one of the roads I use you have to wary of PLA trucks (there are 2 bases there) and mad, ancient, demented green minibus drivers. 

Keeps you on your toes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2021)

Morning all. Today is my brother's birthday, the anniversary of Claude Debussy's birth, a blue moon and a sturgeon moon. It's also the day my granddaughter gets to race a donkey, because it's Donkey Derby Day in Danson Park!


----------



## Jenkins (22 Aug 2021)

Moring all, second coffee of the shift just drunk.

No rain here, but quite a bit to the west & south overnight. Just grey, cool and damp feeling for the early morning commute and the wind is starting to pick up now - hopefully the sort of weather to keep the day trippers away.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Aug 2021)

I’m having peppered pork chop, mash and peas.


----------



## gbb (22 Aug 2021)

Talking of the moon, it was a full one last night....and one of my grandsons kicked off. He has adhd and frequently really struggles around this time. We did a driveby 'telling off' at 11.30pm he was that bad. As my wife went up to see him, i wandered off into their kitchen....to be met with two bullys (very big dogs) who were surprised by my unexpected entrance.
Ted, weighs around 60 kilos, head as big as a humans, came leaping forward...not aggressively but his weight on me pushed me back into the freezer which was pushed back itself .
Get down ya hoofin big stupid thing ...as i petted him.

He is an utter brute...but incredibly soft. Gave me a seconds shock though as he launched himself forward.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2021)

gbb said:


> Talking of the moon, it was a full one last night....and one of my grandsons kicked off. He has adhd and frequently really struggles around this time.


I know people laugh at this, but I'm convinced it has an effect. When I was in the prison service, you could almost guarantee something would kick off when it was a full moon!


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Aug 2021)

Biblical rainstorm this morning.


----------



## gbb (22 Aug 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I know people laugh at this, but I'm convinced it has an effect. When I was in the prison service, you could almost guarantee something would kick off when it was a full moon!


There is an acceptance in the psychology sphere the full moon effects some peoples bahaviour...the term lunatic is derived from lunar.
Youre right, people do scoff but my wife spent many years with SEND children, full moons...and worse with high winds, would seriosuly effect them. Similarly, a friend who worked in prison said similar, things would often kick off during a full moon.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> We are going to have to get moving soon . Our car is packed inside . I have got to fit the bike carrier , grab some tools and load the tandem on the back . Not many peeps can say that . It is in 2 bits , I thought that as a single bike it would be more balanced on the rack ,with the middle bit tied down next . We are dreading the fields as we had a lot of rain last night. It might have been better to hold a cherished amphibious vehicle day instead .


I used to do a lot of agricultural shows. Rain was often a nightmare as ground got churned up.At Dalmally in Argyll the river rose once and covered most of the field. I sold a lot of socks that day. No problem about colour or style so long as they were dry.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Aug 2021)

gbb said:


> There is an acceptance in the psychology sphere the full moon effects some peoples bahaviour...the term lunatic is derived from lunar.
> Youre right, people do scoff but my wife spent many years with SEND children, full moons...and worse with high winds, would seriosuly effect them. Similarly, a friend who worked in prison said similar, things would often kick off during a full moon.


Not personal experience but my wife who was a teacher also had the same opinion about behaviour changes at full moon. A friend who was a County Councillor also said he got more complaints then as he kept a record of numbers of complainers related to the moon cycles.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Aug 2021)

Rain has stopped at last so a better day with sunny intervals. My hip problem is improving or masked by paracetamol so better to rest it a bit longer.
My old ipod decided it did not want to play anymore and needed to be reset but a password for the original setting was needed. Tried every combination I could come up with but still locked out. 
If in trouble with computers best ask a child. In my case a teenager who got the thing working again without too much bother.
Definitey getting old and past it.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Aug 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I’m having peppered pork chop, mash and peas.


It is most likely that l will not have a reason to go back to Hong Kong , l was there from 2002 through to 2006 with lots of time spent in mainland China working. So each time l see one of your posts l get a bit nostalgic. I guess that like everywhere else HK will have changed from how l remember it (with great affection) apart from maybe "sevens week"


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> It is most likely that l will not have a reason to go back to Hong Kong , l was there from 2002 through to 2006 with lots of time spent in mainland China working. So each time l see one of your posts l get a bit nostalgic. I guess that like everywhere else HK will have changed from how l remember it (with great affection) apart from maybe "sevens week"



Sevens week is still as debauched as ever, especially in the bars in Wan Chai.


----------



## Speicher (22 Aug 2021)

There is a Police Car on the opposite side of the road.


----------



## Speicher (22 Aug 2021)

Meanwhile I am relaxing on sofa with a friend.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2021)

Speicher said:


> There is a Police Car on the opposite side of the road.



Stay under the sofa until it's gone...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2021)

The sun keeps trying to show it's face


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2021)

Cool, humid and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Must've chucked it down overnight as everything was sopping wet this morning. Am a bit tired. Chilling out with the cats and listening to Radio Le Mans.

Still an hour and 21 mins left of the race.

And it's almost time for lunch.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Stay under the sofa until it's gone...


One small problem, she'll not know when it has gone if she does that.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Aug 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Sevens week is still as debauched as ever, especially in the bars in Wan Chai.


I'm so glad to hear that, it would be wrong to say l remember just how bad it got probably because it did get pretty messy.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. Today is my brother's birthday, the anniversary of Claude Debussy's birth, a blue moon and a sturgeon moon. It's also the day my granddaughter gets to race a donkey, because it's Donkey Derby Day in Danson Park!


I used to go to the open air swimming pool in Danson Park!! 😎


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2021)

15 miles ridden with granddaughter. She's more tired than me but I'm going to have a snooze and she isn't 😂


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Aug 2021)

Marvellous, 30 miles dry, through the countryside lovely, popped in Sainsbury's for nuts came out pouring and got drenched in the last mile!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Rain has stopped at last so a better day with sunny intervals. My hip problem is improving or masked by paracetamol so better to rest it a bit longer.
> My old ipod decided it did not want to play anymore and needed to be reset but a password for the original setting was needed. Tried every combination I could come up with but still locked out.
> If in trouble with computers best ask a child. In my case a teenager who got the thing working again without too much bother.
> Definitey getting old and past it.


Listening to mine just now. There are rumours of a new one coming out later this year as it’s the 20th anniversary of the first one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2021)

1st heat winner!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 1st heat winner!
> View attachment 605466


My partner is a horse person and she says l hope she has a pony of her own and she added at least as many many as you have bicycles.


----------



## postman (22 Aug 2021)

Had lunch out today,just a latte and a club sarnie,flipping heck it has given me burning indegestion all afternoon,note to self stick to a toasted tea cake next time.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2021)

Listening to that game was godawful. And I can't drown my sorrows in drink.

Feck.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Aug 2021)

It's only a game.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> My partner is a horse person and she says l hope she has a pony of her own and she added at least as many many as you have bicycles.


We'd need a bigger stable!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2021)

G daughter came 2nd in the last race. Not a bad haul overall.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Aug 2021)

Warm and humid today. I rode to the store for hamburgers, also got a Diet Coke and a Moon Pie, breakfast of champions. At least 60+ year old champions with stomach problems. All right, maybe not a champion, but a runner up. Or just that guy with the bicycle.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2021)

We have had a busy and tiring day at the cherished vehicle show. It has been very sunny and a lot of people turned up .
Quite a few people were interested in my Coventry Eagle Triple Ace Tandem that I took along. They were fascinated by the way it could change from tandem to single cycle .
I will unload our car tomorrow .


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2021)

Eggs, mushrooms, beans and pommes parmentier (AKA square chips) for supper.

Didn't have as much egg as I'd have hoped, as one was bad. Thank goodness I always crack each egg into a small jug prior to depositing into the frying pan...

In other news, I seem to have tweaked my back.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Aug 2021)

Hot chocolate time.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Hot chocolate time.


Already!!


----------



## Jenkins (22 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Already!!


Later than yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Later than yesterday.


You might be getting addicted to it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> In other news, I seem to have tweaked my back.


Backs are weird things - they put up with all sorts of stresses and strains then you turn North East in a South Westerly and you're suddenly keeping the pharmacological industry afloat for far too long. Hope it settles down.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Aug 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Sevens week is still as debauched as ever, especially in the bars in Wan Chai.


I'm very happy to hear that ....for all concerned


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Backs are weird things - they put up with all sorts of stresses and strains then you turn North East in a South Westerly and you're suddenly keeping the pharmacological industry afloat for far too long. Hope it settles down.



It's not painful, just uncomfortable. Trapped nerve maybe, because my right leg is slightly numb. Going to have a hot bath in a little while, and do some gentle stretching.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2021)

But first, a  and something snacky... I have a large bag of dry roasted peanuts...


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2021)

Right, done chatting motor racing with a friend on the Book of Faces. Time to head off to the Land of Nod via the intermediary stations of Wooden Hill, Kitty Cuddles and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (23 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Old Henri looks to curve right into you, looking at the cone of probability and the spaghetti models. Best of luck, batten down the hatches and secure the decks.


hehe yeah & my Sis got a cottage on the water for added fun, but the storm was a dud, for us


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Aug 2021)

For the second time this year.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> For the second time this year.


Miles* or them there new fangled kilometres?

*Irish or English(2240 yards against 1670 yards)


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2021)

Morning y'all
Sat watching a blackbird systematically going through our blueberry bushes looking for the ones that I left


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2021)

It took 36 minutes to get to work today.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Miles* or them there new fangled kilometres?
> 
> *Irish or English(2240 yards against 1670 yards)


Miles, can't be doing all those kilometre minus a third thing.😁


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2021)

After all I've changed the washer jets on daughter's car, this morning, I have to ride around Pitsford Res and buy myself an ice cream 🍦


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2021)

Morning.
The sky this morning looked as though there was one of those wild fires nearby . It was just the sun shining through the grey cloud making the sky look red . It has all gone grey . The weather girl was very optimistic saying that there will be bright sunshine later .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2021)

Kevin Bacon hasn't half changed!  He was on Good Morning Britain this morning. He's also changed his name to Richard !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2021)

All aches and pains this morning . Not used to standing around for hours . We had a good time , made a bit of money for the museum and made people aware of it's existence. There were a lot of friendly people there , visitors and people showing their vehicles . The show was organised by the Lions Club so hopefully they should have raised some money.
I saw a new Ferrari Roma and the owner was very willing to show people inside it and talk about it , likewise a chap with a twin cam Mini with BMW head was very forthcoming in the details of it. I also saw a Hillman Avenger Tiger, haven't seen one of those for donkey's years.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Kevin Bacon hasn't half changed!  He was on Good Morning Britain this morning. He's also changed his name to Richard !


I prefer not to give my breakfast names.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It took 36 minutes to get to work today.


You sugared yer tea twice, again?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Miles, can't be doing all those kilometre minus a third thing.😁


So the Irish mile is longer than the so called British mile by about 1400 ft. and l thought that was odd enough that is until l tried cooking something from an American recipe the "measurements and quantities" were in CUPS or fractions thereof. Give me strength, what kind of education system is operating in the USA


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Aug 2021)

Oh and by the way the British mile ain't really British after all ....it was calibrated by those pesky Romans .
It originated from the Roman mille passus, or “thousand paces,” which measured 5,000 Roman feet. About the year *1500* the “old London” mile was defined as eight furlongs. At that time the furlong, measured by a larger northern (German) foot, was 625 feet, and thus the mile equaled 5,000 feet. So even your much loved mile is European


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2021)

Foggy morning but sun is breaking through. Forecast to be hot the next few days but after my mainland excursion on quiet roads I cannot be bothered going out and fighting the tourist traffic.
Scottish schools are back but hopefully the roads may quieten down a bit when the English ones start again.
On the other hand being a born pessimist there will probably be loads of ancient dodderers driving their tanks around. Not sure how some of them navigate as they can barely see under the steering wheels and over the car bonnets.
Bread is rising and soup ready to go. I got some carrots and they will not keep nowadays so I convert them into one component of soup for the freezer.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oh and by the way the British mile ain't really British after all ....it was calibrated by those pesky Romans .
> It originated from the Roman mille passus, or “thousand paces,” which measured 5,000 Roman feet. About the year *1500* the “old London” mile was defined as eight furlongs. At that time the furlong, measured by a larger northern (German) foot, was 625 feet, and thus the mile equaled 5,000 feet. So even your much loved mile is European


There are also Scottish miles which are about 200 yards longer than English miles.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> There are also Scottish miles which are about 200 yards longer than English miles.


Why not go a few more and round it up to 2000yds ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> There are also Scottish miles which are about 200 yards longer than English miles.


All of which goes to show that like it or not, our histories are interrelated and there is no such "animal" as a pure bred , unsullied by "foreigners" British mile .


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oh and by the way the British mile ain't really British after all ....it was calibrated by those pesky Romans .
> It originated from the Roman mille passus, or “thousand paces,” which measured 5,000 Roman feet. About the year *1500* the “old London” mile was defined as eight furlongs. At that time the furlong, measured by a larger northern (German) foot, was 625 feet, and thus the mile equaled 5,000 feet. So even your much loved mile is European


The romans drew upon Egyptian and Greek measurements for their system. Means that the mile is part African.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oh and by the way the British mile ain't really British after all ....it was calibrated by those pesky Romans .
> It originated from the Roman mille passus, or “thousand paces,” which measured 5,000 Roman feet. About the year *1500* the “old London” mile was defined as eight furlongs. At that time the furlong, measured by a larger northern (German) foot, was 625 feet, and thus the mile equaled 5,000 feet. So even your much loved mile is European





oldwheels said:


> There are also Scottish miles which are about 200 yards longer than English miles.





Illaveago said:


> Why not go a few more and round it up to 2000yds ?





woodbutchmaster said:


> All of which goes to show that like it or not, our histories are interrelated and there is no such "animal" as a pure bred , unsullied by "foreigners" British mile .


Killer metrics!


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> All of which goes to show that like it or not, our histories are interrelated and there is no such "animal" as a pure bred , unsullied by "foreigners" British mile .


Only one country lays claim to "inventing the kilometre" though.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2021)

OK... That's done measuring stuff. Now let's have a go about driving on the correct side of the road! 

Which is the left, obviously 😊


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> OK... That's done measuring stuff. Now let's have a go about driving on the correct side of the road!
> 
> Which is the left, obviously 😊


Don't most drivers follow the instructions on their driving licence and "Tear along the dotted line".


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Aug 2021)

Just had a declutter of the apartment.

Four bags headed for recycling/rubbish.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Only one country lays claim to "inventing the kilometre" though.


Eh voila !
By a decree of 8 May 1790, the Constituent assembly ordered the French Academy of Sciences to develop a new measurement system. In August 1793, the French National Convention decreed the metre as the sole length measurement system in the French Republic and it was based on 1/10 millionth of the distance from the orbital poles (either North or South) to the Equator. The first name of the kilometre was "Millaire". Although the metre was formally defined in 1799, the myriametre (10000 metres) was preferred to the "kilometre" for everyday use. The term "_myriamètre_" appeared a number of times in the text of Develey's book _Physique d'Emile: ou, Principes de la science de la nature_,[11] (published in 1802), while the term _kilometre_ only appeared in an appendix. French maps published in 1835 had scales showing _myriametres_ and "_lieues de Poste_" (Postal leagues of about 4288 metres).[12]

The Dutch, on the other hand, adopted the kilometre in 1817 but gave it the local name of the _mijl_.[13] It was only in 1867 that the term "_kilometer_" became the only official unit of measure in the Netherlands to represent 1000 metres.[14]

Two German textbooks dated 1842[15][16] and 1848[17] respectively give a snapshot of the use of the kilometre across Europe: the kilometre was in use in the Netherlands and in Italy, and the myriametre was in use in France.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2021)

On my third cuppa
Our tomato plants have that many tomatoes on they keep falling over


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> So the Irish mile is longer than the so called British mile by about 1400 ft. and l thought that was odd enough that is until l tried cooking something from an American recipe the "measurements and quantities" were in CUPS or fractions thereof. Give me strength, what kind of education system is operating in the USA


A good one, with measures devised by the British.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> OK... That's done measuring stuff. Now let's have a go about driving on the correct side of the road!
> 
> Which is the left, obviously 😊


Right.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Eh voila !
> By a decree of 8 May 1790, the Constituent assembly ordered the French Academy of Sciences to develop a new measurement system. In August 1793, the French National Convention decreed the metre as the sole length measurement system in the French Republic and it was based on 1/10 millionth of the distance from the orbital poles (either North or South) to the Equator. The first name of the kilometre was "Millaire". Although the metre was formally defined in 1799, the myriametre (10000 metres) was preferred to the "kilometre" for everyday use. The term "_myriamètre_" appeared a number of times in the text of Develey's book _Physique d'Emile: ou, Principes de la science de la nature_,[11] (published in 1802), while the term _kilometre_ only appeared in an appendix. French maps published in 1835 had scales showing _myriametres_ and "_lieues de Poste_" (Postal leagues of about 4288 metres).[12]
> 
> The Dutch, on the other hand, adopted the kilometre in 1817 but gave it the local name of the _mijl_.[13] It was only in 1867 that the term "_kilometer_" became the only official unit of measure in the Netherlands to represent 1000 metres.[14]
> ...


Nautical Mile.
Discuss.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> There are also Scottish miles which are about 200 yards longer than English miles.


Probably not based on yards originally but something like furlongs or chains or whatever was a standard in the distant past. 
I remember as a child "helping" to measure a farm field with a chain.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Right.


The correct Scottish term is Aye Right which does not mean what it says.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Aug 2021)

I dreamt I started a cycling magazine for everyone, no zillion quid bikes, no train for this or that, just simple advice and advocacy with affordable products for everyday use. Then I woke up and got breakfast.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2021)

Foggy still and ferries cancelled as they are frightened of running down yachties who do not show up on radar. Higher up where I live the sun is shining but there is a bank of fog lying in the Sound.
Friend of mine who drove bulk tankers told me that around Indonesia I think they were frightened of running down what they termed " wogs on logs" as it took them a few miles to even alter course and these guys were not easy to spot.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Nautical Mile.
> Discuss.


Oh boy give me a break, l used to have a very pretty gaff cutter and consequently l felt obliged to become acquainted with the mysteries of nautical navigation and actually managed to sail from the east coast of England to the channel islands and back again without loss of boat or my hapless crew mates !


----------



## DCLane (23 Aug 2021)

Up early for son no. 2's Covid jab as he's in the 16-18 age group: it had to be this morning to give him enough time to recover from any potential side-effects before a race on Saturday. Or Wednesday as well if he's OK.

Then an eye test for me (all fine) before he goes for an internship interview. With an MP.

My PC died last night during an update, or rather Microsoft Windows repair tool killed it, so I'm having to re-install everything fresh. Good, as it's been running slow. Bad, as I've lost some photos and a few other files 

Me? I'm finding excuses not to start painting two bedrooms now I've 10 days off work.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> The romans drew upon Egyptian and Greek measurements for their system. Means that the mile is part African.


See we are all connected one with another ....very gratifying !


----------



## mybike (23 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. Today is my brother's birthday, the anniversary of Claude Debussy's birth, a blue moon and a sturgeon moon. It's also the day my granddaughter gets to race a donkey, because it's Donkey Derby Day in Danson Park!



I well remember Danson Park, The northerly end of the lake had a delightful wild area we used to explore, before they tidied it, there was a minature railway on the south side and rowing boats. where I learnt to row.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> A good one, with measures devised by the British.


Don't you know your can't trust the British (Perfidious Albion) etc.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2021)

How many weeds does one garden need


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> How many weeds does one garden need


More than enough to irritate the gardener


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Foggy still and ferries cancelled as they are frightened of running down yachties who do not show up on radar. Higher up where I live the sun is shining but there is a bank of fog lying in the Sound.
> Friend of mine who drove bulk tankers told me that around Indonesia I think they were frightened of running down what they termed " wogs on logs" as it took them a few miles to even alter course and these guys were not easy to spot.


On the other hand the big ships are relatively easy to spot and to avoid the "wan**rs in tankers"


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> There are also Scottish miles which are about 200 yards longer than English miles.



Don't forget the country mile.


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Nautical Mile.
> Discuss.



Knots.

Discuss.

And I don't mean tying your shoelaces. Or tying up the body before disposal.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2021)

Grey, still and cool here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning, I have tied up all my fainting tomato plants, done a load of laundry, put labels on the jars of marmalade I made on Friday and winkled some pork steaks out of the freezer for tonight's supper.

It is almost time for lunch. I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Probably not based on yards originally but something like furlongs or chains or whatever was a standard in the distant past.
> I remember as a child "helping" to measure a farm field with a chain.



A chain is 22 yards. Which is the length of a cricket pitch. 

10 chains to a furlong. Four rods to a chain.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Aug 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Knots.
> 
> Discuss.
> 
> And I don't mean tying your shoelaces. Or tying up the body before disposal.


This is a good one : 
Until the mid-19th century, vessel speed at sea was measured using a chip log. This consisted of a wooden panel, attached by line to a reel, and weighted on one edge to float perpendicularly to the water surface and thus present substantial resistance to the water moving around it. The chip log was cast over the stern of the moving vessel and the line allowed to pay out.[6] Knots tied at a distance of 47 feet 3 inches (14.4018 m) from each other, passed through a sailor's fingers, while another sailor used a 30-second sand-glass (28-second sand-glass is the currently accepted timing) to time the operation.[7] The knot count would be reported and used in the sailing master's dead reckoning and navigation. This method gives a value for the knot of 20.25 in/s, or 1.85166 km/h. The difference from the modern definition is less than 0.02%.

Derivation of knots spacing:





, so in



seconds that is



metres per knot.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You sugared yer tea twice, again?



Idon'thinkitaffectedmethatmuch.


----------



## mybike (23 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> There are also Scottish miles which are about 200 yards longer than English miles.



In my experience, Norfolk miles are definitely longer.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> On the other hand the big ships are relatively easy to spot and to avoid the "wan**rs in tankers"


Yes but if you are sat or standing on a log with only a paddle you do not have much speed and predicting the course of these things is not always easy. I have been out on the water with things like that thundering towards me with no idea if they have seen me or not.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> A chain is 22 yards. Which is the length of a cricket pitch.
> 
> 10 chains to a furlong. Four rods to a chain.


I knew that at one time. Long time ago tho'.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Nautical Mile.
> Discuss.


I can't fathom these nautical terms..


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Knots.
> 
> Discuss.
> 
> And I don't mean tying your shoelaces. Or tying up the body before disposal.


I still have a very useful device for measuring depth up to 5 fathoms. More reliable than electronic and is basically a bit of cord with a lead weight on the end wound round a custom made frame. The individual fathoms are marked off with an increasing number of markers. Probably a collectors item nowadays.
I used to have a similar device for measuring knots but must have passed it on when I sold a boat.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Foggy still and ferries cancelled as they are frightened of running down yachties who do not show up on radar. Higher up where I live the sun is shining but there is a bank of fog lying in the Sound.
> Friend of mine who drove bulk tankers told me that around Indonesia I think they were frightened of running down what they termed " wogs on logs" as it took them a few miles to even alter course and these guys were not easy to spot.


Is that an official term? 🤔 😂


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is that an official term? 🤔 😂


It probably was in the days when he did steer such monsters. Very non PC nowadays.


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Probably not based on yards originally but something like furlongs or chains or whatever was a standard in the distant past.
> I remember as a child "helping" to measure a farm field with a chain.


I was looking at a set of measuring chains last weekend, my neighbour has them in his Aladin's Cave of obscure bits and pieces. 

But were you measuring the field in "big" Cunningham Acres or "wee" Statute Acres?


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I was looking at a set of measuring chains last weekend, my neighbour has them in his Aladin's Cave of obscure bits and pieces.
> 
> But were you measuring the field in "big" Cunningham Acres or "wee" Statute Acres?


We are talking at least 75 years ago. My memory is not all that good.


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2021)

I sometimes wonder if companies come up with the most confusing and long drawn out automated attendants possible on purpose.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2021)

A very fine lunch of a wholemeal wrap filled with tomato, avocado, seafood sticks and sriracha mayonaise, plus a nectarine, and orange and the obligatory two 

I need to fill up my big jar for leaf tea. Ergo I need to furkle in cupboard for the packets.

Afterwards, I will go and see if I can't undo the bolts holding the mower blades onto their spindles. They've been marinating in WD40 since Thursday.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> In my experience, Norfolk miles are definitely longer.



Especially on straight roads into a headwind. We have those in Cambridgeshire too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> And I don't mean tying your shoelaces. Or tying up the body before disposal.



What a fascinating social life you must have.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> See we are all connected one with another ....very gratifying !


You'll regret having me walk like an Egyptian though.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2021)

Miles have been ridden. Ice cream has been eaten. An undisturbed snooze on the settee has been had.. 
All in all, a lovely day so far!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> I well remember Danson Park, The northerly end of the lake had a delightful wild area we used to explore, before they tidied it, there was a minature railway on the south side and rowing boats. where I learnt to row.


They've recently started to ''rewild'' a large part of the SE side of the park. It may be because of pollution from the A2 which runs along the south side.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Right.


Knew you'd agree with him.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oh boy give me a break, l used to have a very pretty gaff cutter and consequently l felt obliged to become acquainted with the mysteries of nautical navigation and actually managed to sail from the east coast of England to the channel islands and back again without loss of boat* or my hapless crew mates !*


You threw them overboard or they mutinied?


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> I well remember Danson Park, The northerly end of the lake had a delightful wild area we used to explore, before they tidied it, there was a minature railway on the south side and rowing boats. where I learnt to row.


We talking rollocks!


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> This is a good one :
> Until the mid-19th century, vessel speed at sea was measured using a chip log. This consisted of a wooden panel, attached by line to a reel, and weighted on one edge to float perpendicularly to the water surface and thus present substantial resistance to the water moving around it. The chip log was cast over the stern of the moving vessel and the line allowed to pay out.[6] Knots tied at a distance of 47 feet 3 inches (14.4018 m) from each other, passed through a sailor's fingers, while another sailor used a 30-second sand-glass (28-second sand-glass is the currently accepted timing) to time the operation.[7] The knot count would be reported and used in the sailing master's dead reckoning and navigation. This method gives a value for the knot of 20.25 in/s, or 1.85166 km/h. The difference from the modern definition is less than 0.02%.
> 
> Derivation of knots spacing:
> ...


Like drinks, measurement units should not be mixed. And you've used three seperate ones there.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I was looking at a set of measuring chains last weekend, my neighbour has them in his Aladin's Cave of obscure bits and pieces.
> 
> But were you measuring the field in "big" Cunningham Acres or "wee" Statute Acres?


I've measured in both, and had to convert one to the other. 
Deeds for the farm are all in Irish acres, all modern forms are in acres. 
Boundaries have to be measured in metres, with yards, feet & inches as a supplemental measurement.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I sometimes wonder if companies come up with the most confusing and long drawn out automated attendants possible on purpose.


Yes, stop wondering and come up with one of your own. See how they like it.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Yes but if you are sat or standing on a log with only a paddle you do not have much speed and predicting the course of these things is not always easy. I have been out on the water with things like that thundering towards me with no idea if they have seen me or not.


If you are talking about the Channel just stay in inshore waters and if you are in either of the two Channel shipping lanes you better have radio and radar in your small boat because the traffic will not have seen you , and even if by some miracle you were seen a couple of hundred meters or so away , a bloody great container ship doing maybe 18-20 knots has no chance of altering course. I have sailed from East coast of England to France and Channel Islands in a relatively small boat and it is not something l would want to do all that frequently.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2021)

I've managed to get one of the three blades off. Classic method of fitting a ring spanner (17mm if you must know) to each of the three bolts in turn, holding the blade and then whacking the handle of the spanner with a lump hammer.

There's a lot of fibrous stuff that I'm going to have to pick out with an awl.

The remaining two blade spindles have a lot more stringy stuff. I think patience is going to be the key here.

In the mean time, more WD40 has been applied.

I'm now off to meet a friend and have a walk with her and the dogs. And swap a jar of marmalade for some fresh eggs.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2021)

Back to work tomorrow


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> If you are talking about the Channel just stay in inshore waters and if you are in either of the two Channel shipping lanes you better have radio and radar in your small boat because the traffic will not have seen you , and even if by some miracle you were seen a couple of hundred meters or so away , a bloody great container ship doing maybe 18-20 knots has no chance of altering course. I have sailed from East coast of England to France and Channel Islands in a relatively small boat and it is not something l would want to do all that frequently.


I presume you mean the English Channel where I certainly have not sailed apart from on a ferry. 
The Sound of Mull can be a busy area {admittedly not as busy as the English Channel} with a great variety of ships up to enormous gravel carriers whose navigation is sometimes a bit suspect. On some of the cargo boats the lookout may well be asleep as some have tried to to take shortcuts overland. One was reported to be sailing with an old school atlas for navigation as they got lost and had to call for help to find out where they were. So far all have been refloated in the recent past but the Sound is littered with wrecks and some are still to be discovered.
We were the first divers on a wreck which sank in 1919 and remained undiscovered until about 2002. The location was wrongly reported at the time.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've measured in both, and had to convert one to the other.
> Deeds for the farm are all in Irish acres, all modern forms are in acres.
> Boundaries have to be measured in metres, with yards, feet & inches as a supplemental measurement.


I would have expected everything would be hectares and not acres.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2021)

Had a lovely walk around the fields in the late afternoon sunshine with my friend and her two dogs - miniature schnauzers are bonkers but fun, and I swear they're made of rubber because they boing around so much!

Have put my slippers (crocs) on and am sat down with a nice


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've managed to get one of the three blades off. *Classic method* of fitting a ring spanner (17mm if you must know) to each of the three bolts in turn, holding the blade and then whacking the handle of the spanner with a lump hammer.
> 
> There's a lot of fibrous stuff that I'm going to have to pick out with an awl.
> 
> ...


'Ere, don't go saying I'm to blame when the spanner goes flying when you hit it.

My method is a stilson and use the extra leverage it gives.

When was the last time you removed those blades? That "stringy stuff", great technical explanation there, may actually be just that. String, or a fine piece of cotton fabric wrapped round, prior to the bolts being put in place. If that's the case WD40 won't free it.


----------



## gbb (23 Aug 2021)

Scrap man is in the vicinity.
He has a recording he plays out, three descending trumpet notes followed by a short bit of throat singing. It's very distinctive, you can hear it streets away He (I assume it's the same person) has been using that 'call' for over 35 years or so, I remember hearing it decades ago...with a big gap in the middle. It re appeared maybe 5 years ago after a gap of maybe 20 years.
Wierd


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I would have expected everything would be hectares and not acres.


Hectares are not a recognised unit. But it was always in acres(Irish or English).


----------



## carpiste (23 Aug 2021)

Just back from a really nice 22 mile ride. Weather conditions perfect. Dry, warm and no wind! And best of all. once again, Mrs C has made a cuppa on my return  Time for a snack soon then get some bits and bobs together for a fishing trip tomorrow morning 🎣
Gotta love being retired


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2021)

gbb said:


> Scrap man is in the vicinity.
> He has a recording he plays out, three descending trumpet notes followed by a short bit of throat singing. It's very distinctive, you can hear it streets away He (I assume it's the same person) has been using that 'call' for over 35 years or so, I remember hearing it decades ago...with a big gap in the middle. It re appeared maybe 5 years ago after a gap of maybe 20 years.
> Wierd



Perhaps he has a longer round than you think.


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2021)

Took my sister's Lab out for a walk last two days, sister pushing new baby Theo in his pram. Hubby was working, so she's been down to my folks caravan - she can't walk dog and push pram as Chester is pretty boisterous. They have tried - lovely dog, but very strong and doesn't like other big dogs - he's a right Alpha - not nasty but barky. 

After that , I popped out for 25 miles in the lanes around Gronant to Tremeirchion - very hilly first half, and flat as I dropped back in the the Clywd Valley back to Rhyl and Prestatyn.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Took my sister's Lab out for a walk last two days, sister pushing new baby Theo in his pram. Hubby was working, so she's been down to my folks caravan - she can't walk dog and push pram as Chester is pretty boisterous. They have tried - lovely dog, but very strong and doesn't like other big dogs - he's a right Alpha - not nasty but barky.
> 
> After that , I popped out for 25 miles in the lanes around Gronant to Tremeirchion - very hilly first half, and flat as I dropped back in the the Clywd Valley back to Rhyl and Prestatyn.


You got out of the kitchen corner then!


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You got out of the kitchen corner then!



Yup !


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2021)

Something has set off my Asthma again. Strangely the same thing affects my colleagues hayfever so suddenly we've had blocked noses and spent the day sneezing in stereo.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Hot chocolate time.





classic33 said:


> You might be getting addicted to it.


Nah - it's just a bit of brown powder, I can give it up any time I want to. 

Could someone please pass the semi-skimmed. It's almost time for a hot chocolate milky drink.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2021)

My beer tastes of banana!


----------



## Jenkins (23 Aug 2021)

Anyhow, it was a lovely sunny and warm start to the morning. Just a pity that the rest of the day followed on to ruin it with grey cloud and a cool breeze. 

Had a message from my sister this afternoon - she and my brother in law managed to get a cheap, short notice break with a night in Portsmouth then a few days in the Isle of Wight. Apparently the hotel in Portsmouth was much reduced, partly due to a 'dated' bathroom...





Back to the '70s anyone.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I presume you mean the English Channel where I certainly have not sailed apart from on a ferry.
> The Sound of Mull can be a busy area {admittedly not as busy as the English Channel} with a great variety of ships up to enormous gravel carriers whose navigation is sometimes a bit suspect. On some of the cargo boats the lookout may well be asleep as some have tried to to take shortcuts overland. One was reported to be sailing with an old school atlas for navigation as they got lost and had to call for help to find out where they were. So far all have been refloated in the recent past but the Sound is littered with wrecks and some are still to be discovered.
> We were the first divers on a wreck which sank in 1919 and remained undiscovered until about 2002. The location was wrongly reported at the time.


Yes the English channel or since l am a French resident now perhaps l should call it La Manche and as l said l was sailing from England to France your "presumption" was more of "where else would l be "


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2021)

Enjoyed a lovely thirty miles on my fixed wheel Raleigh but it was interrupted by an unscheduled deflation.

Hedge cutters are out in force


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Enjoyed a lovely thirty miles on my fixed wheel Raleigh but it was interrupted by an unscheduled deflation.
> 
> Hedge cutters are out in force


They're not supposed to be out whilst the end of this month, by law.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Yes the English channel or since l am a French resident now perhaps l should call it La Manche and as l said l was sailing from England to France your "presumption" was more of "where else would l be "


_"It was called Oceanus Britannicus by the 2nd-century geographer Ptolemy. The same name is used on an Italian map of about 1450, which gives the alternative name of canalites Anglie—possibly the first recorded use of the Channel designation."_


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Nah - it's just a bit of brown powder, I can give it up any time I want to.
> 
> Could someone please pass the semi-skimmed. It's almost time for a hot chocolate milky drink.


Was the milk in white powder form as well?


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2021)

Home made burritos for supper.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Was the milk in white powder form as well?


*Sniff* Couldn't possibly comment *Sniff*


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2021)

The three ragdolls are sky raisin chasing at the caravan... oh my.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Aug 2021)

Something quite compelling about 'Classic Bands' on tv. Didn't know much about Moody Blues and Yes before, but I do now


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> 'Ere, don't go saying I'm to blame when the spanner goes flying when you hit it.
> 
> My method is a stilson and use the extra leverage it gives.
> 
> When was the last time you removed those blades? That "stringy stuff", great technical explanation there, may actually be just that. String, or a fine piece of cotton fabric wrapped round, prior to the bolts being put in place. If that's the case WD40 won't free it.



It's not string. It're the tough, woody fibres from nettle stalks that've just worked their way into the blade spindle housings.

No evidence of any string wrapped around the bolts. Or grease or anything else.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"It was called Oceanus Britannicus by the 2nd-century geographer Ptolemy. The same name is used on an Italian map of about 1450, which gives the alternative name of canalites Anglie—possibly the first recorded use of the Channel designation."_


I was just thinking we should split the difference and call the English Channel the English Sleeve. But then I thought twice....


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> They're not supposed to be out whilst the end of this month, by law.


They are out everywhere.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> They are out everywhere.


I'd be reporting them. There's hefty fines for cutting them early.


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'd be reporting them. There's hefty fines for cutting them early.


It's allowed on road safety grounds. Car drivers are complaining it's dangerous.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> It's allowed on road safety grounds. Car drivers are complaining it's dangerous.


I'd call cobblers on that. They have to prove it's unsafe before they start cutting. A license is required, and it's issued by the County Council, after an inspection by them. Any cutting without the permit and it's a fine.

The larger vehicles, lorries & tractors, push them back, but don't cut them.


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's not string. It're the tough, woody fibres from nettle stalks that've just worked their way into the blade spindle housings.
> 
> No evidence of any string wrapped around the bolts. Or grease or anything else.


Any chance of burning the fibres out? A mini blowtorch might be handy! (I carry one in my fishing toolbox)


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'd call cobblers on that. They have to prove it's unsafe before they start cutting. A license is required, and it's issued by the County Council, after an inspection by them. Any cutting without the permit and it's a fine.
> 
> The larger vehicles, lorries & tractors, push them back, but don't cut them.


Every year the car drivers moan and they eventually get cut because we all know that car drivers are the most important people on the planet. You don't expect someone to get their posh Audi Q7 scratched on briars or heaven forbid they need to slow down.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Every year the car drivers moan and they eventually get cut because we all know that car drivers are the most important people on the planet. You don't expect someone to get their posh Audi Q7 scratched on briars or heaven forbid they need to slow down.


To do it on "Safety grounds" requires at least one accident at that spot in the previous five years.

If it's the council doing the cutting, they have to prove that it is on safety grounds, and only where required. Not wholesale hedge cutting, because of one spot.


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> To do it on "Safety grounds" requires at least one accident at that spot in the previous five years.
> 
> If it's the council doing the cutting, they have to prove that it is on safety grounds, and only where required. Not wholesale hedge cutting, because of one spot.


It's happening and happens every year and I don't need the stress of trying to work out if it's legal or not.


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2021)

Time to hit the hay I think.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Any chance of burning the fibres out? A mini blowtorch might be handy! (I carry one in my fishing toolbox)



I'd rather not try that, because I'm not sure exactly how things fit together and don't want to burn anything that I shouldn't. 

I need to work out how to open the spindle housings and clean them out that way - unfortunately the exploded diagram that I have is for an earlier iteration of the mower, and don't want to assume that it all fits together the exact same way.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'd rather not try that, because I'm not sure exactly how things fit together and don't want to burn anything that I shouldn't.
> 
> I need to work out how to open the spindle housings and clean them out that way - unfortunately the exploded diagram that I have is for an earlier iteration of the mower, and don't want to assume that it all fits together the exact same way.


Make and model?

Piece of piano wire with a small "hook" bent into the end. Then just pull out what's there. Works on the agricultural mower's


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> It's happening and happens every year and I don't need the stress of trying to work out if it's legal or not.


You get a visit from the fairies, send the bill to the council.

Check that hay for any thorns!


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Make and model?
> 
> Piece of piano wire with a small "hook" bent into the end. Then just pull out what's there. Works on the agricultural mower's



Westwood T1300 with the tri-blade 36" deck.

Not enough clearance to get any wire in there, I'm afraid. Already tried that.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Westwood T1300 with the tri-blade 36" deck.
> 
> Not enough clearance to get any wire in there, I'm afraid. Already tried that.


Look familiar?





https://visionspares.com/getdiagram/5fac40ab-291e-44c8-90b7-936bbf1bc285.gif


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Look familiar?
> View attachment 605777
> 
> https://visionspares.com/getdiagram/5fac40ab-291e-44c8-90b7-936bbf1bc285.gif



Yep, deffo!

You are a star @classic33 xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Don't you know your can't trust the British (Perfidious Albion) etc.


I put my trust in the Nautical Mile.
And the British, the French as well.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2021)

It's not 100% the same, but close enough. As I thought, looks like I have to remove the drive pulleys in order to drop the spindles out of their housing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> On the other hand the big ships are relatively easy to spot and to avoid the "wan**rs in tankers"


Ain't heard that one in a donkey's years.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Ain't heard that one in a donkey's years.


How does a donkey's year compare to a normal year. Longer or shorter?


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's not 100% the same, but close enough. As I thought, looks like I have to remove the drive pulleys in order to drop the spindles out of their housing.


Just don't lose that "key" from that keyway slot. They'll probably cost an arm and a leg to get hold off, if available.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Knew you'd agree with him.


Or did I?


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've measured in both, and had to convert one to the other.
> Deeds for the farm are all in Irish acres, all modern forms are in acres.
> Boundaries have to be measured in metres, with yards, feet & inches as a supplemental measurement.


Not in Hides?


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Not in Hides?


Not knowingly. The two acre sizes were bad enough.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Or did I?


You'd know.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> How does a donkey's year compare to a normal year. Longer or shorter?


Longer, I believe. Never seen a dead donkey.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not knowingly. The two acre sizes were bad enough.


Hides, in Medieval times, were the amount of land it took to support a family. Convertible, as poorer soils took larger hides, etc. Iona was considered to be five hides in size, according The Venerable Bede.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2021)

Nautical Miles represent a minute of arc ,each being one of sixty, which makes for a degree of latitude at the equator, or 6,076 feet.


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Westwood T1300 with the tri-blade 36" deck.
> 
> Not enough clearance to get any wire in there, I'm afraid. Already tried that.


Soak it in water then to soften the fibres?


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just don't lose that "key" from that keyway slot. They'll probably cost an arm and a leg to get hold off, if available.



I'll be careful when taking it apart 



Kempstonian said:


> Soak it in water then to soften the fibres?



The WD40 has done a good job on that.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2021)

Right, I'm having an early one.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2021)

I bet Joe Biden wished all his troubles could be washed away using 3 buckets


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2021)

I'm up early today.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2021)

First cuppa went down well 
Office moved from dining room to lounge as decorator due to start today


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> In my experience, Norfolk miles are definitely longer.


Ah! Must be the mountains .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I knew that at one time. Long time ago tho'.


I can remember old exercise books used to have tables of all weights and measurements on the back covers.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Especially on straight roads into a headwind. We have those in Cambridgeshire too.


Hedgerows do help to cut down the wind on the lanes around here .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Miles have been ridden. Ice cream has been eaten. An undisturbed snooze on the settee has been had..
> All in all, a lovely day so far!
> 
> View attachment 605696


Ah! I see that you are using your bike to show how big your ice cream is .


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I can remember old exercise books used to have tables of all weights and measurements on the back covers.



We still have books of tables for carpentry, thankfully we don't have to mess about with two systems of measurement though.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hectares are not a recognised unit. But it was always in acres(Irish or English).


Didn't he have a house ?


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Aug 2021)

I saw a slide rule yesterday in an antique shop. My childhood is officially antique it seems.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2021)

Morning.
I had to take a break from chatting to do some washing up . I also went out and fed the birds . I noticed that our trees and bushes have gone mad this year and will have to cut them back next month .
On my way back indoors I spotted a Lesser Spotted Woodpecker in our garden, it was near our apple tree .


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Soak it in water then to soften the fibres?


They'd swell as they soaked. The shaft spinning in use is keeping them dry, but also getting too warm.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Didn't he have a house ?


Still does, at the top end of a now 8.4723 acre(Irish) field.


----------



## mybike (24 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> We talking rollocks!



Indeed.


----------



## mybike (24 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! Must be the mountains .



I recall Snettisham hill being quite an effort in my youth.


----------



## mybike (24 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I saw a slide rule yesterday in an antique shop. My childhood is officially antique it seems.



They were quite cheap at one time, price seems to have gone up.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Hides, in Medieval times, were the amount of land it took to support a family. Convertible, as poorer soils took larger hides, etc. Iona was considered to be five hides in size, according The Venerable Bede.


The eastern side of Iona is quite fertile with some good gardens. The whole place tends to be very sandy round the edges but there is a a boggy bit and a small loch in the middle of the southern half..


----------



## tyred (24 Aug 2021)

Ebay seems to be suggesting that I buy a Dahon this morning.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Aug 2021)

Out early to get bloods taken before the touroid get out. Very foggy in bits but bright sunshine only a few yards away. Strange weather for here anyway.
Camper van stopped overnight on the Main Street taking up half the roadway despite a notice forbidding this. They just do not care.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"It was called Oceanus Britannicus by the 2nd-century geographer Ptolemy. The same name is used on an Italian map of about 1450, which gives the alternative name of canalites Anglie—possibly the first recorded use of the Channel designation."_


I like the name "canalises Anglie" it sounds like some socially unacceptable sexual practice ('course it could be my mind)


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You threw them overboard or they mutinied?


No no, they were" hapless"!! not hopeless.


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2021)

Time for a ride. Dull and overcast in North Wales. Picked a flat route but it's got this in it. I'll tell you later if I get up it on 39 x 24


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Aug 2021)

I am thinking of booking a week off for a cycle camping trip methinks.


----------



## tyred (24 Aug 2021)

I should probably book a check up with the dentist.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Out early to get bloods taken before the touroid get out. Very foggy in bits but bright sunshine only a few yards away. Strange weather for here anyway.
> Camper van stopped overnight on the Main Street taking up half the roadway despite a notice forbidding this. They just do not care.


Quite true, I have a Mercedes camper van parked one street over and it has been there a month, with some sort of foil screening the windows. It may be permanent. Been thinking of calling the neighborhood association, as it is right next to the trail, and blocking visibility of riders approaching the street.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Aug 2021)

I notice while I have been off on my hols. that the Sand Martins have all gone. I saw one pair of swallows sitting on the wires before I went off and they have vanished also.
Seems to be a general shortage of swallows this year and I only ever saw two here and no offspring so mebbe their mates did not turn up and they were not a breeding pair.
Bats are still around but since I do not have a bat detector I cannot identify them.
My wildlife pal ran some bat evenings and I tagged along to one. Never knew you could id them by inaudible to us sounds. Quite fascinating.


----------



## DCLane (24 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Quite true, I have a Mercedes camper van parked one street over and it has been there a month, with some sort of foil screening the windows. It may be permanent. Been thinking of calling the neighborhood association, as it is right next to the trail, and blocking visibility of riders approaching the street.



My guess is someone's using it as a home? Or a restoration project.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2021)

Decorating going well


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2021)

Warm and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Have had a kitchen morning today, which included, amongst other things, cleaning and filleting the batch of whole rainbow trout I picked up on sticker the other night. Let's just say that I had a pair of furry helpers. 

My green wheelie bin has not been emptied yet. They do tend to be late at this time of year. But at least I could put the wrapped up fish guts in there.

Anyways, it's almost time for lunch.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2021)

You can expect to have a birght day today !


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2021)

Oh, and the modernist St Christopher pendant I bought on the Bay has turned up. It's lovely, but the seller has polished it to within an inch of its life, and removed the patina that made the engraved design stand out.

Apparently though, I can re-apply patina to silver by putting it in a plastic bag with mashed up hard boiled egg...


----------



## fossyant (24 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Time for a ride. Dull and overcast in North Wales. Picked a flat route but it's got this in it. I'll tell you later if I get up it on 39 x 24
> 
> View attachment 605815



Didn't make the lump - had to take the carbon shoes off and walk. Was at least 1 in 4 and loose single track. On the other side I saw a bloke pushing his MTB. Ended up losing all the height as the lane I wanted was closed, and had to go down another very steep hill (bum off back of bike steep) back to the main road. Slight diversion but would have been much quicker on the main road. Ah well. Trust Garmin when it shows you it's that steep.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Aug 2021)

Someone has given me a large dining table , it was made by a fairly competent chippy but has suffered because it has been kept outside during several hot dry summers here in the Lot. However l am the "woodbutcher" and l will give it care and attention plus lots of elbow grease ( a rarity not available in your average DIY store). It will take pride of place on our terrace , ready for party time 😄


----------



## oldwheels (24 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Quite true, I have a Mercedes camper van parked one street over and it has been there a month, with some sort of foil screening the windows. It may be permanent. Been thinking of calling the neighborhood association, as it is right next to the trail, and blocking visibility of riders approaching the street.


"Walden on Wheels" is a book about somebody who went to I think an Ivy League college and lived in a van in the car park undetected during his stay. He would have been booted out of the college he thought if he was caught. This is only part of the tale but there appears to be a substantial sub culture living in vans. The main problem is having a permanent address for mail and insurance purposes etc.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2021)

Lovely lunch of scrambled eggs* with parsley & chives on toast, a nectarine, some grapes and two 

*the eggs were the efforts of my friend's three Maran Brown hens.

Just bum parking for a bit before going to do a bit more work on the mower.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Warm and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Have had a kitchen morning today, which included, amongst other things, cleaning and filleting the batch of whole rainbow trout I picked up on sticker the other night. Let's just say that I had a pair of furry helpers.
> 
> ...


My neighbour put a load of mussel shells in his bin during the last hot spell. The stink was amazing and took a couple of weeks and much cleaning to get rid of it.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2021)

Just been reminded that next Monday is a bank holiday


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Decorating going well



Good man, keep it up.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just been reminded that next Monday is a bank holiday


It is. I have tickets for the Banger & Caravan Destruction Derby ay Brafield 😁


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2021)

An afternoon spent picking pulped grass and nettle stalks out of the internals of the mower cutting deck. Slowly, slowly catchee monkey with this one, methinks.

Now that I've enough clearance on the spindles after today's muck unpicking, I'm going to use a CC Top Tip and get a sturdy length of string in the gap to help shift the remainder.

Anyways, I now have a  and some roasted peanuts.


----------



## postman (24 Aug 2021)

Mrs P said don't forget when we go abroad people drive on the other side to us.Get used to it.So I tried last week hell it's very dangerous on the M1.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2021)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2021)

I finally ran out of cash today. Well, I actually had 5p but there's not a lot you can do with that. I had to remind myself how to use an ATM as it has been so long - at least 20 months since I last drew money out.


----------



## pawl (24 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Warm and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Have had a kitchen morning today, which included, amongst other things, cleaning and filleting the batch of whole rainbow trout I picked up on sticker the other night. Let's just say that I had a pair of furry helpers.
> 
> ...






I’ve heard of tickling trout But not using a yellow sticker to get them out of the river


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good man, keep it up.



Don't panic it's not us doing it but our friendly decorator 



PeteXXX said:


> It is. I have tickets for the Banger & Caravan Destruction Derby ay Brafield 😁



I have tickets to hopefully get a few miles in


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I finally ran out of cash today. Well, I actually had 5p but there's not a lot you can do with that. I had to remind myself how to use an ATM as it has been so long - at least 20 months since I last drew money out.


5 penny chews? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2021)

♻ Bin out ready (hopefully) to be collected tomorrow morning.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 5 penny chews? 🤔


Penny chews are 2p, minimum, now.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2021)

Lovely supper of baked trout, tabbouleh, peas and sweetcorn.


----------



## tyred (24 Aug 2021)

Amazing full moon tonight


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> ♻ Bin out ready (hopefully) to be collected tomorrow morning.


Ours went out two weeks ago, still awaiting collection.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Amazing full moon tonight
> View attachment 605926


I think that we have a right to expect that a blue moon be blue!


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Amazing full moon tonight
> View attachment 605926


Looks just like an "old fashioned" sodium street light out of focus.


----------



## postman (24 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Amazing full moon tonight
> View attachment 605926


Is that Reynard tickling trout,with a torch.


----------



## tyred (24 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think that we have a right to expect that a blue moon be blue!


Sorry to disappoint but it is not the Blue moon of Kentucky as I've never been to Kentucky in my life.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Amazing full moon tonight
> 
> View attachment 605926



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=I0zBlHlnR4Y


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2021)

Just me, or is it slow tonight?


----------



## tyred (24 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Looks just like an "old fashioned" sodium street light out of focus.


To think the Americans spent all that money to send Neil Armstrong to land on a large light bulb.


----------



## tyred (24 Aug 2021)

I think it's time to go to the Land Of Nod. My spacecraft is ready for blast off.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Aug 2021)

I got tricked, yet again, into getting Amazon Prime. The thing is that I'm very well aware of the little traps that Bezos sets. Well done Jeff, and thanks for thirty days of free fast deliveries before you get kicked into touch.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Aug 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I got tricked, yet again, into getting Amazon Prime. The thing is that I'm very well aware of the little traps that Bezos sets. Well done Jeff, and thanks for thirty days of free fast deliveries before you get kicked into touch.


The man has missiles, you know.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> The man has missiles, you know.


As a Prime customer, he could probably land one on my head before 5:00 pm today.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2021)

I tickle my trout off the fish counter in Tesco 

Spent the evening doing some research for my archive and have managed to solve a conundrum that's been bothering me for a while. Am now sat down with a  and watching some action from Tokyo.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2021)

Anyways, time for me to toodle pipski. Don't worry about having the kippers ready for breakfast.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (25 Aug 2021)

I've just met my new P1 kids for this year. 

They're all quite dazed and confused as to what's going on.


----------



## cookiemonster (25 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I tickle my trout off the fish counter in Tesco




View: https://media.giphy.com/media/ZeZLlF5wM1a825Ttld/giphy.gif?cid=ecf05e470h2rzz1j3ibjc1onx2u839iwcqehybz3a95u3u4b&rid=giphy.gif&ct=g


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2021)

Good morning. 

Just noticed I'll need to order Marmite soon...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Don't worry about having the kippers ready for breakfast.


Smoked, of course


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2021)

Well I am going for a trundle on a bike not far just enough to count


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2021)

Morning.
It is drizzling here ! They didn't mention that on the weather forecast!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2021)

First cuppa went down well 
Cat has been fed 
Cat litter tray cleaned out 
Ready for the decorator


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Cat has been fed
> Cat litter tray cleaned out
> Ready for the decorator


Does he have to use the litter tray ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Don't panic it's not us doing it but our friendly decorator



I'm disappointed now.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm disappointed now.


Would you prefer an awkward one ?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2021)

I wheeled our garden waste bin round to the front of our house this morning as my wife said there was some in it . I parked it and then looked inside . There was hardly anything in there so I wheeled it back again .


----------



## tyred (25 Aug 2021)

This morning's ride was a bit special as the sun was just breaking through the early morning mist providing some beautiful lighting.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2021)

Oh! Yesterday I spotted a raptor quite high up struggling against the wind . At first I thought it was a Buzzard but then decided that it wasn't as it was beating its wings too fast . I watched it thinking , Ooh I need my binoculars but couldn't go to find them in case it disappeared. I continued to watch it trying to decide whether it was a Peregrine or a Sparrowhawk. It was quite a big bird ! It finally went into a stoop like dive and disappeared out of sight . Still not sure ! The flash of white from the underneath reminded me of the time I saw a Peregrine here, but I have also seen Sparrowhawks behaving in a similar way .


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2021)

Bin's bin collected 👍


----------



## Jenkins (25 Aug 2021)

Morning all, looks like it's going to be another of those days. Best make another coffee.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm disappointed now.


No need he is fully trained 



Illaveago said:


> Does he have to use the litter tray ?



Yes as he is a house cat


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2021)

Dragged myself out of bed early this morning. 
Glad I did as it was a lovely morning to be out on the trike at seven o'clock. A few folk going to work the only traffic so no problems there.
I saw what at first glance looked like a lot of swallows gathering on some overhead cables. Likely as there are plenty of nest sites at the nearby farm. On the way back tho' they were mostly in a group feeding in what is obviously a hot spot but the couple still left sitting looked more like martins. There are also good nest sites for them around but it was not wise to stop for a better look at at that point on a blind bend on a single track road.
Just bimbling along looking at the scenery and some bird life on the loch and I heard a strange noise behind me. Looked in my mirrors and I was overtaken by a runner.
Looking at the Craignure webcam I see the MV Isle of Mull just leaving and the MV Coruisk hovering around waiting to land at the linkspan. Timetables all askew due to some covid related delay. Our cases are rising again which given the behaviour I saw on my last trip does not surprise me.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2021)

I'm about to rub some E45 into my hands as they're feeling a bit dry. I have to mention this before I do it as my phone screen doesn't work properly after the application and my nose tip is a lousy speller.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Morning all, looks like it's going to be another of those days. Best make another coffee.


Coffee it is then. I reckon my laundry will be washed by the time I've drunk it.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Aug 2021)

So much for the coffee. Having dealt with the idiots shipping agents and informed one of them they were underpaying by over £3700, perhaps now I can have the cuppa.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Aug 2021)

the "hurricane" was a dud but it was fun meeting Sis out on the cape. we joked how so many ppl evacuated & instead we went to the sea. I spent the day at the beach waiting for her & B-I-L. they were late due to traffic (in general). she also had further to travel. she got a very nice waterside room at an air BnB. I met them for dinner before driving home myself leaving them to fend for themselves. the storm was the next day. meanwhile back home 3 mini tornadoes touched down & took down some trees. we spent dinner that night talking about what their options were in case it got bad. later that next day found out that Sis dropped her phone in the water. I imagine she is home now securing a new phone


----------



## tyred (25 Aug 2021)

I think I will have a sausage roll for elevenses


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2021)

I missed Pop Master ! 
I was outside tinkering with my Holdsworth Avanti and washing the alloy wheels on my Jag . I'm happy with my Holdsworth purchase, it has cleaned up well, rides well and I haven't had to spend much on it . I bought a new chain for it yesterday. I replaced 2 of its tyres with some new ones I had in my garage.
Having a  now.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2021)

Oh I am useful .
My wife was just looking at lease cars, the price she would have to pay if I wasn't here. £188 on a cheap Corsa per month , including tax , tyres servicing etc. I do the servicing and mechanical repairs normally .


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Time for a ride. Dull and overcast in North Wales. Picked a flat route but it's got this in it. I'll tell you later if I get up it on 39 x 24
> 
> View attachment 605815


Not the coast path then.


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Warm and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Have had a kitchen morning today, which included, amongst other things, cleaning and filleting the batch of whole rainbow trout I picked up on sticker the other night. Let's just say that I had a pair of furry helpers.
> 
> ...



My green wheelie bin, well brown actually, was emptied & by 16:00 was full again. Ripped the foliage off the side of the house & fence. Tried to shred it to compress further but just too much soft green stuff. I've got a load more to do, but nowhere to put it. The cotoneaster might shred to make top dressing tho. Snails & a toad deprived of their homes.


----------



## carpiste (25 Aug 2021)

Went fishing yesterday after a poor nights sleep so, although I enjoyed every minute, I was so tired when I got home I just fell into bed. Woke up not too long ago and after a quick shower looked in the mirror and realised why my head felt sore.... Sitting in the sun fishing means you risk sunburn! Going for a ride later, probably around 5pm.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Aug 2021)

I had thunderstorms overnight with 45 mile-per-hour winds thrown into the bargain, so the Nissan does not need washing today. Temperatures got up to 35C yesterday, and will get near there again today. Heat continues until Sunday.


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2021)

Reminded, I took some photos of fungi down the lane, yesterday the mower removed them all.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2021)

Cool, still and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning processing a large batch of limes to make marmalade. The fruit and peels are all chopped up and now need to soak for a couple of days. All I need to do is add a large chunk of ginger to that.

Can categorically say that getting lime juice in one's eye, no matter how accidental, is definitely not a good idea...

Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> I think I will have a sausage roll for elevenses


I nearly had a Greggs sausage roll for lunch, too, but mine was from a better food emporium 2 doors down from them!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Aug 2021)

I lead a rock and roll lifestyle. 

3 lots of washing done and drying, websites fettled for FB APIs, applications for NHS logins submitted, wife and daughter's Sims 4 game updated, lunches made and consumed, plus vacuuming and other tasks requiring us to live on the edge. 

I am a domestic god...


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2021)

The days not going bad . 
Decorator has started hanging wallpaper


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I lead a rock and roll lifestyle.
> 
> 3 lots of washing done and drying, websites fettled for FB APIs, applications for NHS logins submitted, wife and daughter's Sims 4 game updated, lunches made and consumed, plus vacuuming and other tasks requiring us to live on the edge.
> 
> I am a domestic god...


Oh, and I also completed and submitted a job application too.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Oh, and I also completed and submitted a job application too.


Is "job application" not on the forbidden list next to swearing?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Is "job application" not on the forbidden list next to swearing?


A necessary evil methinks...


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2021)

A very fine luncheon consisting of the last of the pork pie, one slice of toast with Sopocka (Polish smoked pork loin), one slice of toast with Gorgonzola, some watermelon and two 

Now I need to go and put away the groceries. I am somehow going to have to explain the various snaccidents to the parental unit.


----------



## carpiste (25 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I lead a rock and roll lifestyle.
> 
> 3 lots of washing done and drying, websites fettled for FB APIs, applications for NHS logins submitted, wife and daughter's Sims 4 game updated, lunches made and consumed, plus vacuuming and other tasks requiring us to live on the edge.
> 
> I am a domestic god...


Don`t tell Mrs C anybody!


She`ll want one


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> *I missed Pop Master ! *
> I was outside tinkering with my Holdsworth Avanti and washing the alloy wheels on my Jag . I'm happy with my Holdsworth purchase, it has cleaned up well, rides well and I haven't had to spend much on it . I bought a new chain for it yesterday. I replaced 2 of its tyres with some new ones I had in my garage.
> Having a  now.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZUs79ygyx0


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2021)

Other than cooking supper, I've got everything done for the day.

One task has been deferred till tomorrow: furkling in the utility room for a scrap of fleece fabric left over from making cat toys to patch my two favourite onesies. The fabric has worn through in the small of my back on both of them. Would be a shame to bin either for the sake of a 50p-sized hole - especially since I struggle to find ones that don't have the crotch dangling in the region of my knees...

I currently have a  and two jaffa cakes.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2021)

Got what I have heard described as a "policeman's knock" at the door a while ago.
My wildlife pal had been out sea fishing and gave me a few nice pollack and some mackerel. Mackerel apparently hard to find just now but if you know how to go about it and are not too afraid of losing gear pollack are easier to find.
House now stinks of fish guts and the detritus has been put in a compost bin in the top garden well away from the house. The "green cone " would have been better but a bit near a neighbours gazebo. Even where the guts are now the stink may spread but they can be shifted.
Normally we would gut the fish at sea but no idea why they did not do this.
They did not invite me as they thought I would not be able to manage on a small boat at sea. The biggest problem would have been getting in and out at the pontoons.
Good job I still have my filleting knives.


----------



## postman (25 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Smoked, of course


These kippers are cured,no they are not they are dead.


----------



## mudsticks (25 Aug 2021)

Just realised we don't have an 'Actually quite exciting news' thread.

So here will have to do, hope it doesn't over stimulate anyone..

Took delivery of a new (to me) tractor today.

4wd SAME with a decent loader - should make materials handling so much easier than with the old 2wd Ford..

Which I will keep as well, of course.


And it came on a gurt big truck  to add to the excitement.

Had a nice chat with the transport guy about state of the world / haulage trade..

So - if you don't see me around for a while ...


----------



## carpiste (25 Aug 2021)

Late afternoon, early evening rides are fast becoming my favourite time to get some fresh air


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2021)

Just realised that i have Friday off


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Just realised we don't have an 'Actually quite exciting news' thread.
> 
> So here will have to do, hope it doesn't over stimulate anyone..
> 
> ...



Thats far too exciting for a mundane news thread, have fun with your new toy.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2021)

@mudsticks 

Oh yes we do!!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Aug 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Just realised we don't have an 'Actually quite exciting news' thread.
> 
> So here will have to do, hope it doesn't over stimulate anyone..
> 
> ...


Oh yes that is a lovely toy and strangely you're excitement takes me back more years than l care to admit to when as a fourteen or fifteen year old l drove a David Brown tractor/muck spreader combo. in Lincolnshire ( school holidays) and once had a police escort along with the other blokes in our contract hire team through a local town .


----------



## mudsticks (25 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @mudsticks
> 
> Oh yes we do!!



Last updated Sep 20 20...

That's almost a year back  
Its been a quiet twelve month I s'pose...

I'm in a dilemma now..

I can't post it there - cos it's not 'new news' anymore.

Oh well it'll have to stay here I think.

I do hope that no one was startled out of their gentle topor.



OK I have to download the manual now.

Or I could just spend half a day 'playing' to work out what all the levers do..

As per, all the decals have worn off so you just have to guess, and _try_ not to break anything..


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @mudsticks
> 
> Oh yes we do!!



I didn't realise that thread was still about, and what happened to satnav.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I didn't realise that thread was still about, and what happened to satnav.


She's

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0T6KTP-WfVs


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> I didn't realise that thread was still about, and what happened to satnav.


All threads still exist and some refuse to die away!
Satnav? I'm not sure how long it is since she posted..


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> All threads still exist and some refuse to die away!
> Satnav? I'm not sure how long it is since she posted..



Last I heard she'd moved to Australia and was posting from there.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2021)

dave r said:


> Last I heard she'd moved to Australia and was posting from there.


Maybe the posts take a long time to get here from there..


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> All threads still exist and some refuse to die away!
> Satnav? I'm not sure how long it is since she posted..


Three years.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

Had a lovely supper of home made turkey schnitzel, a jacket tattie, sliced tomato and some Polish vegetable salad. 

Since spent a delightful evening chatting with a friend on the Book of Faces.

Time for a


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

Nice new toy @mudsticks 

I would recommend downloading the manual or looking for one on the Bay of E. Better than poking and prodding things at random. My dad used to ignore any literature that came with stuff - with the inevitable consequences...


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nice new toy @mudsticks
> 
> I would recommend downloading the manual or looking for one on the Bay of E. Better than poking and prodding things at random. My dad used to ignore any literature that came with stuff - *with the inevitable consequences...*


Such as?


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Such as?



Let's put it this way. You would not wish to use something which my dad... repaired.

So, electric shocks, missing bolts, missing safety guards and assorted weird bodgery along with repairs that broke stuff even more.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Let's put it this way. You would not wish to use something which my dad... repaired.
> 
> So, electric shocks, missing bolts, missing safety guards and assorted weird bodgery along with repairs that broke stuff even more.


All that seems fairly normal for many DIY repairs. Might even have made a decent cowboy.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> All that seems fairly normal for many DIY repairs. Might even have made a decent cowboy.



Funny thing was, dad was an upholsterer and leather worker by trade, so good at doing things with his hands. But give him anything mechanical or electrical to fix and you were really in trouble.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

Anyways, I think I'm going to toddle off to bed via a nice hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Funny thing was, dad was an upholsterer and leather worker by trade, so good at doing things with his hands. But give him anything mechanical or electrical to fix and you were really in trouble.


I'd an American relative, rocket scientist by trade, but no good with anything electrical in the house.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Aug 2021)

Yet another problem with a car so I'm taxiing chauffeuring my wife to work again this morning.

T minus 30 to departure!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2021)

Another easy start to the day
White fluffy clouds but dry 
It's my Friday today


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2021)

First cuppa went down well 
Cat has been fed
Blue sky starting to appear 
Black bin awaiting arrival of it's mothership


----------



## mudsticks (26 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nice new toy @mudsticks
> 
> I would recommend downloading the manual or looking for one on the Bay of E. Better than poking and prodding things at random. My dad used to ignore any literature that came with stuff - with the inevitable consequences...



Don't worry , I won't do anything silly 

Tbh most things are roughly where you'd expect them to be, although I don't have so much experience of this make.

It's Italian 🇮🇹
How sophisticated is that ?? 

I'll report back if I make any interesting discoveries though.
But if they're truly startling I'd better do it on the 'other' thread.

Aubergines, peppers and basil to harvest >>>>


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Don't worry , I won't do anything silly
> 
> Tbh most things are roughly where you'd expect them to be, although I don't have so much experience of this make.
> 
> ...


It's not a Lamborghini like a certain J. Clarkson's, is it? 🤠


----------



## mudsticks (26 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's not a Lamborghini like a certain J. Clarkson's, is it? 🤠



No it's a SAME.

(like wot I said )

Who is this 'Clarkson' of which you speak . ??


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2021)

@mudsticks J Clarkson is a chap occasionally seen on the television who is trying his hand at farming and various other capers (not nasturtium seed capers) 
You might even get some tips on what to not do from him 😁


----------



## mudsticks (26 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @mudsticks J Clarkson is a chap occasionally seen on the television who is trying his hand at farming and various other capers (not nasturtium seed capers)
> You might even get some tips on what to not do from him 😁



I'll pass thanks 

I'm inventive enough as it is, when it comes to making the occasional hash of things..


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2021)

I'm walking to the shops, soon. That'll be 4 miles exercise for the day.
Until I have to play Frisbee and football for an hour whilst granddaughter is at football training this evening, that is... 🙃


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> All threads still exist and some refuse to die away!
> Satnav? I'm not sure how long it is since she posted..



She's still active on CookingBites, she did have a blog but I can't find it at mo.


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Funny thing was, dad was an upholsterer and leather worker by trade, so good at doing things with his hands. But give him anything mechanical or electrical to fix and you were really in trouble.



Is that why you took up mechanics?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2021)

Morning.
Grey here this morning.
I might take my bike out to look for Damsons later. Our plums are almost fully ripe so there might be some down the lane .
I swapped my bikes over yesterday. I have dug my Raleigh Record Ace out. I haven't ridden it yet this year .


----------



## Chief Broom (26 Aug 2021)

Theres a big fat wood pigeon sat on my veranda, they do like perching there which doesnt go un-noticed by the local Sparrowhawk. Occasionally one will whip up over the hedge and wham! goodbye wood pigeon and then a few days later
another will arrive to fill the vacancy but not for long...
I usually look out most mornings to see whats about and how the weathers doing, last winter i was surprised to see this visitor. The ground was frozen apart from under the hedge where it could probe. Pic taken through window and fence slats, Woodcock.


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> She's still active on CookingBites, she did have a blog but I can't find it at mo.



Found the blog, last entry Nov, last year.


----------



## fossyant (26 Aug 2021)

26th Wedding Anniversary today - off for a meal later.

Son's been out all night with St Johns Ambulance assisting with the Afgan refugees coming into Manchester Airport - he got in about 4am - a good 12 hour shift.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2021)

Happy Anniversary Mr & Mrs Fossyant 🥂


----------



## oldwheels (26 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nice new toy @mudsticks
> 
> I would recommend downloading the manual or looking for one on the Bay of E. Better than poking and prodding things at random. My dad used to ignore any literature that came with stuff - with the inevitable consequences...


The usual advice given is "when all else fails read the instructions".


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> 26th Wedding Anniversary today - off for a meal later.
> 
> Son's been out all night with St Johns Ambulance assisting with the Afgan refugees coming into Manchester Airport - he got in about 4am - a good 12 hour shift.




Happy anniversary.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Aug 2021)

Panic is starting already as one of the food lorries could not get on a ferry.
Don't know whether it is Spar or Coop but one Spar shop in the south of the island reports significant number of items not available to him already without the hassle of no incoming supplies anyway.
Cannot think of anything I need to panic buy yet so all is temporarily well.
Just as well many of the holiday homes renters bring everything with them anyway so only local residents suffer.
They are of no importance anyway.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2021)

I thought the delivery trucks had a block booking..


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The usual advice given is "when all else fails read the instructions".


(If you can remember where you put them!)


----------



## oldwheels (26 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I thought the delivery trucks had a block booking..


I would have expected them to get priority anyway and yes they almost certainly have a block booking.
No other information was on the post on FB except that the lorry was there and waiting. If Spar it is usually a lorry with a trailer which would take up 2 lorry spaces.
Edit It is the Spar lorry which could not get on a ferry. Tourist cars are much more important.


----------



## postman (26 Aug 2021)

Exciting mundane news.Edinburgh tomorrow.Miss P's graduation.Postman is going all poshed up,you will no recognise me.Turnups on my trousers,polished shoes and a tie.And for those clever dickies on here yes I will have a shirt on.


----------



## fossyant (26 Aug 2021)

Off to play golf (crazy verity).


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Off to play golf (crazy verity).


Every round I played was the crazy variety, even though it wasn't supposed to be! I've sold my clubs now but I do have two nice pairs of golf shoes I'd like to sell (size 8. One pair worn about 5 times and the other pair never worn).


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2021)

My wife has bought me some new socks with cycles on . Not actual cycles but embroidered ones, otherwise they would be a bit difficult putting my jeans on .


----------



## Jenkins (26 Aug 2021)

Just another day in paradise




Not.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2021)

Bin emptied into the mothership 
Just need to be re sited in to it's normal position


----------



## DCLane (26 Aug 2021)

Bedroom 1 of 2 painted, well almost. Remedial wall work bled through the paintwork on the walls so it's been a protective paint coat then much more paint. The Velspar gloss paint was useless so it's had to come off and decent gloss on the woodwork so that's still drying. Curtains to go back and that's it.

Bedroom 2 starting tomorrow and I'm off work until Wednesday. With racing Friday evening (me) and Saturday (son no. 2) I'll need to get a shift on.

On, and son no. 2's got himself some work experience next week in a local MP's office. He was offered some in late 2019 - but the MP lost her seat. Then he got the opportunity in 2020 - Covid hit. Now finally he should get some next week, which will help him with his intention of doing a degree in Politics and History at some point.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Aug 2021)

I'm stewing some apples. I forsee crumbles in my future... 

I picked a carrier bag full from the tree at the bottom of my garden. The tree belongs to the neighbour but he died just before Christmas and nothing has been done with his house since. Rumour has it that he only had one relative - a niece who now lives in Australia!


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Aug 2021)

Garden waste bin has been emptied but the recycle bin still sits outside. My black bin is still in the front garden because I put it out too late last week (I put it out at 7.00am and they had been round at 6.30). I left it there to remind me to put it out next week.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Aug 2021)

A good few crumbles here!


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

Grey and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

After an entire morning of furkling, I cannot find said black fleece offcuts. I am now led to suspect that the parental unit may well have "tidied them up"  I do have some spare fleece blankets (bought in bulk for Cats Protection) that I could cut up, but they are a rather bright shade of pink.

I do not wish to use them to repair my onesies as I do not want to be walking around with a pink butt like a baboon. 

Anyways, I'm off to have some luncheon, and then I shall add to the banter in here.


----------



## carpiste (26 Aug 2021)

Mrs C told me we have had a message from the council to say our brown bin won`t be collected this week due to a lack of drivers/covid.
I think it`s usually collected once a month but as we hardly ever use tins, glass bottles and jars or plastic bottles Mrs C thinks we will manage until around November! If food came in old fashioned paper bags and some packaging wasn`t four times bigger than required for the contents all our bins would only need collecting half the time they do now!


----------



## carpiste (26 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Grey and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> After an entire morning of furkling, I cannot find said black fleece offcuts. I am now led to suspect that the parental unit may well have "tidied them up"  I do have some spare fleece blankets (bought in bulk for Cats Protection) that I could cut up, but they are a rather bright shade of pink.
> 
> ...


You`re not one of those chavs that go to the local shops and do school drop offs in a onesie are you? 
And the age old question.... why does a Baboon have a red bottom? No one seems to know for certain. Can you enlighten us


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> You`re not one of those chavs that go to the local shops and do school drop offs in a onesie are you?
> And the age old question.... why does a Baboon have a red bottom? No one seems to know for certain. Can you enlighten us



I was always told the red backside was to do with attracting a mate, though I don't know the details and I'm not sure I want to know.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2021)

I'd like to be a Sleep Expert.

Where do I apply ?


----------



## postman (26 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Off to play golf (crazy verity).


When I was young,my best mate came from a very rich family,he once told me his dad recently bought two golfclubs,oh which I asked,Gleneagles and Royal Lytham St Annes.


----------



## postman (26 Aug 2021)

Listening to Spotify and my list old Bob's music,60's rule ok.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

That was a very fine luncheon. Egg mayonnaise sandwich with those lovely Maran Brown eggs, a tangerine, a nectarine and two 

Now going to let that tamp down a bit before having another go at the mower.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Don't worry , I won't do anything silly
> 
> Tbh most things are roughly where you'd expect them to be, although I don't have so much experience of this make.
> 
> ...



There seems to be an Italian theme going with that tractor and those veggies @mudsticks 

All we need is some pasta n'casciata, Inspector Montalbano on the telly and a rousing rendition of Nessun Dorma...


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> Is that why you took up mechanics?



Maybe... 

Although being racing car (and racing driver) mad might also have had something to do with it...


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> 26th Wedding Anniversary today - off for a meal later.
> 
> Son's been out all night with St Johns Ambulance assisting with the Afgan refugees coming into Manchester Airport - he got in about 4am - a good 12 hour shift.



Happy anniversary to Mr & Mrs Fossyant xxx


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> (If you can remember where you put them!)



Top drawer on the right from the desk in the sitting room.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> You`re not one of those chavs that go to the local shops and do school drop offs in a onesie are you?
> And the age old question.... why does a Baboon have a red bottom? No one seems to know for certain. Can you enlighten us



Nope. The onesies don't go beyond the garden gate.  I wear proper clothes or cycling lycra on t'other side.

They're what I wear when I'm done doing stuff for the day and want to be comfy in the evening.


----------



## fossyant (26 Aug 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> A good few crumbles here!
> 
> View attachment 606108



Blimey. We struggle with our one apple tree. We will struggle more now as our neighbour who picked our apples and delivered crumble has sadly passed away. 

We had an apple crumble tree. Now its just an apple tree.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> 26th Wedding Anniversary today - off for a meal later.
> Son's been out all night with St Johns Ambulance assisting with the Afgan refugees coming into Manchester Airport - he got in about 4am - a good 12 hour shift.


congrats! that's no small feat! here's wishing you 26 more, at least! & your Son sounds like a saint! well done!


----------



## mudsticks (26 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> There seems to be an Italian theme going with that tractor and those veggies @mudsticks
> 
> All we need is some pasta n'casciata, Inspector Montalbano on the telly and a rousing rendition of Nessun Dorma...



Well it's that time of year..









In these parts at least. 


Of course the _true_ tractor buff, will tell you that SAME were eventually bought out by Deutz ..

But many parts are interchangeable .

I'm now looking forward to a happy couple of days mowing..

Now I've got my flail fixed..

Don't ask how I busted that ok??


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2021)

I went in to our greenhouses to water the tomatoes and pick some of the ripe ones . I hate plastic pots ! There's no weight to them so the plants have fainted !  I propped the plants back up . When I washed my hands the soap turned green .
It is nice and sunny here . I might take my Raleigh out for a ride later .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> 26th Wedding Anniversary today - off for a meal later.
> 
> Son's been out all night with St Johns Ambulance assisting with the Afgan refugees coming into Manchester Airport - he got in about 4am - a good 12 hour shift.


Snap! It's our wedding anniversary today too, 15 years.

Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs @fossyant


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2021)

Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs LeetleGreyCells 🎉


----------



## fossyant (26 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Snap! It's our wedding anniversary today too, 15 years.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs @fossyant



Happy Anniversary to you both.


----------



## dave r (26 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Snap! It's our wedding anniversary today too, 15 years.
> 
> Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs @fossyant



Happy Anniversary.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2021)

Just over 12 hours till some early morning holiday miles


----------



## postman (26 Aug 2021)

I forgot to tell you.Miss P has made her own graduation dress.The material we bought from a store in New York no less,she finished it last night,left it a bit late,there are just a few strands of cotton to cut off tonight.It's floaty like and green,made with her 21st birthday gift a Bernina sewing machine,one of the best in the sewing world it seems.Or should that be seams.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

Happy anniversary Mr & Mrs LeetleGreyCells xxx


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

mudsticks said:


> I'm now looking forward to a happy couple of days mowing..
> 
> Now I've got my flail fixed..
> 
> Don't ask how I busted that ok??



I've just spent the afternoon up to the ears in mower guts. In my case, a Westwood T1300. I've been removing an astonishing amount of plant fibres from inside the blade spindle housings. It's like the bloody TARDIS in there...


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

Anyways, I now have a  and two jaffa cakes.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## carpiste (26 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


You only just had jaffa cake and tea!


----------



## carpiste (26 Aug 2021)

Back from the weekly shop at Sainsburys. We got a lot of bargains from the yellow sticker vault and discovered Smart shopping! No more waiting in a queue to be served, just scan and pay and go! And we got quadruple Nectar points and a #5 off voucher for next time 
Having a quick brew now before dinner 🍵


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2021)

Happy Anniversary to Mr &Mrs Fossyant and Mr& Mrs LeetleGreyCells.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'd like to be a Sleep Expert.
> 
> Where do I apply ?


How about
https://sleepsavvymagazine.com/tips-becoming-sleep-expert/


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've just spent the afternoon up to the ears in mower guts. In my case, a Westwood T1300. I've been removing an astonishing amount of plant fibres from inside the blade spindle housings. It's like the bloody TARDIS in there...


Wait whilst you see what's hiding between the top and bottom bearings!


----------



## Jenkins (26 Aug 2021)

I have just had a large helping of raspberry ripple ice cream.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

A bitsas for supper tonight: a burrito, some peas, sweetcorn, baked beans and square chips.

Because I didn't have to cook, I popped out on Wiggy #2 before supper to an apple tree that's growing in a nearby hedgerow. Not a stellar year, but I do have a pannier full of russet apples.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wait whilst you see what's hiding between the top and bottom bearings!



Stop giving me nightmares!!! 

It's bad enough that it's already like that magic trick where the conjurer keeps pulling that neverending string of coloured knotted hankies out of his sleeve...


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> You only just had jaffa cake and tea!



Cats get fed at 7pm, I get fed around quarter past 8. 



carpiste said:


> Back from the weekly shop at Sainsburys. We got a lot of bargains from the yellow sticker vault and discovered Smart shopping! No more waiting in a queue to be served, just scan and pay and go! And we got quadruple Nectar points and a #5 off voucher for next time
> Having a quick brew now before dinner 🍵



Ah, a fellow yellow stickerer


----------



## postman (26 Aug 2021)

Stupid tablet sewing not sowing stand in the corner you dunce,this tablet is doing my head in.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Stop giving me nightmares!!!
> 
> It's bad enough that it's already like that magic trick where the conjurer keeps pulling that neverending string of coloured knotted hankies out of his sleeve...


Got nearly a 1lb* out of each shaft casing when changing the bearings, on a twin bladed sit on.
Over 4lb* on an agricultural mower.

*That's dry weight by the way.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> Stupid tablet sewing not sowing stand in the corner you dunce,this tablet is doing my head in.


It got the seams though.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2021)

@Reynard, on the assembly drawing it shows a bolt, at the pulley/top end of the shafts. Can you not undo those and slide the shafts out?

It'd make working on the cutting end easier.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard, on the assembly drawing it shows a bolt, at the pulley/top end of the shafts. Can you not undo those and slide the shafts out?
> 
> It'd make working on the cutting end easier.



I can't undo them for love nor money.

What I really need is a nice young man with a strong physique and some better tools.

In the mean time, I've unravelled about half a bucket's worth of nettle fibres.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2021)

Anyways, time for a  and a lemon tart.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I can't undo them for love nor money.
> 
> What I really need is a nice young man with a strong physique and some better tools.
> 
> In the mean time, I've unravelled about half a bucket's worth of nettle fibres.


Have you tried offering more money?


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you tried offering more money?



It would help if I can find a suitable man to start with...


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> It would help if I can find a suitable man to start with...


Still think paying more would be the better option.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Aug 2021)

Happy anniversary to MR and Mrs @LeetleGreyCells , and Mr and Mrs @fossyant . Many happy returns of The Day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've just spent the afternoon up to the ears in mower guts. In my case, a Westwood T1300. I've been removing an astonishing amount of plant fibres from inside the blade spindle housings. It's like the bloody TARDIS in there...


How are the deck bearings? If you don't mind my asking...


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Got nearly a 1lb* out of each shaft casing when changing the bearings, on a twin bladed sit on.
> Over 4lb* on an agricultural mower.
> 
> *That's dry weight by the way.


Just add it into the silage.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Aug 2021)

There is a beagle across from me at table, eating spaghetti noodles.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Just add it into the silage.


Not really safe. It had done a good job of polishing the vertical axles, whilst soaking up grease.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2021)

Well I am awake so might as well go and catch some miles whilst I can


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2021)

Morning .
I was so interested in watching the news I almost forgot to put the recycling bins out ! . They were ready to go , I just had to move them out to the front of our house .
I went out for a ride yesterday evening on my Record Ace . On the way up a lane I stopped to pick some Damsons . There weren't many there !  I don't think they had been picked , I just think that it hadn't produced many this year .


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well I am awake so might as well go and catch some miles whilst I can


Back now 28 miles later
First cuppa drank
Cat has been fed


----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I went in to our greenhouses to water the tomatoes and pick some of the ripe ones . I hate plastic pots ! There's no weight to them so the plants have fainted !  I propped the plants back up . When I washed my hands the soap turned green .
> It is nice and sunny here . I might take my Raleigh out for a ride later .



They do have the advantage that the plants don't dry out as quickly.


----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> How about
> https://sleepsavvymagazine.com/tips-becoming-sleep-expert/



Since I've been getting up early to take the pup for a walk I've become a sleep expert. She managed about 2 miles this morning & I'm wacked.


----------



## tyred (27 Aug 2021)

Suffered a puncture on this morning's perambulation. Damn hedge cutting


----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2021)

mybike said:


> Since I've been getting up early to take the pup for a walk I've become a sleep expert. She managed about 2 miles this morning & I'm wacked.



She has now crashed out.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2021)

My ride yesterday has created a few puzzles ! I know that I hadn't set my bike up properly , I had just swapped the saddle and post straight from one bike to the other. The Holdsworth felt much better position wise than my Record Ace despite the frame being small . It is a 21" as opposed to 23.5" which is my optimum size .  So that was a plus for the Holdsworth . The negative bit is that the gearing felt much lower on the Record Ace despite the gearing being the same . The wheels are the same as I swapped them from one bike to the other .
The riding position of the Holdsworth felt spot on straight from the off . The Record Ace needs the saddle moving forward as I couldn't get comfy on the bars .


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2021)

Another nice slightly autumnal morning.
Temp was 10C when I went out at 7 o'clock so long trousers and full finger light gloves.
The birds I saw the other day were not swallows but definitely martins. They were feeding above a herd of cattle who presumably attract lots of insects. Did see one solitary swallow further up the road where I have seen one before and heard what sounded like grouse but seems unlikely.
Got a nice spot slightly off the road where I can observe fish rising and a few geese but out of the slight wind midges are starting.
The campsite is rammed with tents and some rooftop car tents all jammed together. I prefer the club sites where there is a defined clear space between outfits.
My grape vine is desperately needing attention but I cannot work in the greenhouse as it is just too hot. Runners are running amok and a lot of leaves need to come off to allow the grapes to get some sun.
The Spar lorry could not get on a ferry yesterday because the one it was booked on was cancelled and so booked cars were taken on but no room for a perishable food lorry.
Today and tomorrow there are warnings of disruption at short notice due to crew shortages caused by covid. The Fishnish/Lochaline ferry is doing a shuttle service but reports are that the mainland single track road is crammed and Corran ferry queues will be enormous.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Aug 2021)

I am prepared for food day. 


So very prepared.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I can't undo them for love nor money.
> 
> *What I really need is a nice young man with a strong physique and some better tools*.
> 
> In the mean time, I've unravelled about half a bucket's worth of nettle fibres.


I think I can only match one of those attributes!


----------



## Jenkins (27 Aug 2021)

Dilemma of the day - I used the last of the coffee from the previous pack this morning and want another cuppa. Do I open another pack just for the one cup before going home and having three days off work, or do I lower myself to having a cup of instant coffee?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Another nice slightly autumnal morning.
> Temp was 10C when I went out at 7 o'clock so long trousers and full finger light gloves.
> The birds I saw the other day were not swallows but definitely martins. They were feeding above a herd of cattle who presumably attract lots of insects. Did see one solitary swallow further up the road where I have seen one before and heard what sounded like grouse but seems unlikely.
> Got a nice spot slightly off the road where I can observe fish rising and a few geese but out of the slight wind midges are starting.
> ...


Only just realised where you live .....lucky, lucky person !


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Only just realised where you live .....lucky, lucky person !


Lucky in some respects but unlucky in residing in what has become a tourist hotspot. Ferry travel for a day trip off is impossible and the reason I am out at 7 o'clock is that is the only time the roads are reasonable for my trike. Parking is a nightmare in the main part of the town and shopping is avoided as long as possible but only possible before 9 o'clock in the morning.
We have also started to get tourists parking in our residents spaces in the upper town.
I could go on but will refrain now. I now detest tourists.


----------



## carpiste (27 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> ...... *The Spar lorry could not get on a ferry yesterday because the one it was booked on was cancelled and so booked cars were taken on but no room for a perishable food lorry.*......


Funny that recent reports about lack of haulage drivers and food shortages are all over the news yet they allow people to go on holiday rather than feed people!
I was at the supermarket yesterday and there were some gaps on the shelves but amazingly the fizzy pop and cake/ biscuit aisle were unaffected!
During WW2 (well before my time) there were horrendous food and labour shortages, far worse than today, but with government intervention we managed ok. So today we could similarly organise all drivers to deliver essential goods only and food deliveries will always take priority over tourists! Oh I know it would be a pain for the fizzy drinks and junk food industries but a boon for healthy eating and, of course, the added bonus of keeping the Islands free from tourists


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2021)

Cool and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

I am having a plumpitty day, although I have made a start on a new piece of artwork.

Will be raising a  in honour of Derek Warwick later, as it's his birthday.

But first, luncheon...


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> How are the deck bearings? If you don't mind my asking...



They seem ok. The more rubbish I unravel, the more freely they move.

Blades could do with a bit of a sharpen, tho...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2021)

Right, I've done a load of laundry, tidied up the kitchen and been to Iceland. Well, one of those ''Food Warehouses'' rather than a proper Iceland. I'm now having a sit down and a listen to cricket while I digest my potato salad brunch.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Funny that recent reports about lack of haulage drivers and food shortages are all over the news yet they allow people to go on holiday rather than feed people!
> I was at the supermarket yesterday and there were some gaps on the shelves but amazingly the fizzy pop and cake/ biscuit aisle were unaffected!
> During WW2 (well before my time) there were horrendous food and labour shortages, far worse than today, but with government intervention we managed ok. So today we could similarly organise all drivers to deliver essential goods only and food deliveries will always take priority over tourists! Oh I know it would be a pain for the fizzy drinks and junk food industries but a boon for healthy eating and, of course, the added bonus of keeping the Islands free from tourists


Calmac is now run I think by remote management who impose rules regardless of common sense. The large ferry was out of action all day due to a crew member having a positive covid test and contacts had to isolate so they had not enough crew to run the boat.
The lorry driver also had a problem in that his tachograph would not allow him to do extra hours on the road. Don't know what happened there.
I lived through the war years but my father ran a market garden so we always had plenty veg and exotica like figs and peaches. Living in the country we also had some hens and rabbits could be caught as well as [say it quietly] game birds.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2021)

A railway bridge near to us made the local news when a lorry tried to squeeze through it ! 
It looks like it was a hired lorry which tried to fit through a 10 ft high tunnel . It took the rear body off .


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> A railway bridge near to us made the local news when a lorry tried to squeeze through it !
> It looks like it was a hired lorry which tried to fit through a 10 ft high tunnel . It took the rear body off .



Ah, sounds like the railway bridge outside Ely Station. Barely a week seems to go by without it being walloped...


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2021)

Anyways, luncheon consisted of two slices of toast, one with smoked pork loin, one with gruyere, plus a banana, the last of a bunch of grapes and two


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2021)

Spent the afternoon unpicking some writing I wasn't happy with.

Time for a break. This calls for a  and two jaffa cakes.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Calmac is now run I think by remote management who impose rules regardless of common sense. The large ferry was out of action all day due to a crew member having a positive covid test and contacts had to isolate so they had not enough crew to run the boat.
> The lorry driver also had a problem in that his tachograph would not allow him to do extra hours on the road. Don't know what happened there.
> I lived through the war years but my father ran a market garden so we always had plenty veg and exotica like figs and peaches. Living in the country we also had some hens and rabbits could be caught as well as [say it quietly] game birds.


I've got no grouse with that .


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2021)

Right, almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2021)

Our town clock has not been working for a long time since the guy who looked after it retired. Due to the persistence of one person the council have got a specialist to come to fix it.
Unfortunately he cannot get a booking on a ferry until the end of September.


----------



## carpiste (27 Aug 2021)

Had a lovely 22 mile ride, got home and had a lovely cup of tea made by the lovely MrsC!
After that had a lovely dinner of fresh Tuna chunks, mixed veg and bulgar wheat and chickpeas.
Lovely


----------



## pawl (27 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Funny that recent reports about lack of haulage drivers and food shortages are all over the news yet they allow people to go on holiday rather than feed people!
> I was at the supermarket yesterday and there were some gaps on the shelves but amazingly the fizzy pop and cake/ biscuit aisle were unaffected!
> During WW2 (well before my time) there were horrendous food and labour shortages, far worse than today, but with government intervention we managed ok. So today we could similarly organise all drivers to deliver essential goods only and food deliveries will always take priority over tourists! Oh I know it would be a pain for the fizzy drinks and junk food industries but a boon for healthy eating and, of course, the added bonus of keeping the Islands free from tourists






We can allow high paid footballers into the country but not foreign nationals who drive the lorries and plck onthe vegetables from the fields I know which one is more important in my humble opinion and it ain’t the footballers


----------



## carpiste (27 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> We can allow high paid footballers into the country but not foreign nationals who drive the lorries and plck onthe vegetables from the fields I know which one is more important in my humble opinion and it ain’t the footballers



Whoops... I was just making a mundane observation on the plight of some UK Islanders not a political statement.


----------



## pawl (27 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Whoops... I was just making a mundane observation on the plight of some UK Islanders not a political statement.







I was trying to agree with you.It seems to me that the powers that be are pretty clueless on the identifying what’s essential and what’s not


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I think I can only match one of those attributes!


This correct?
Nice ×
Young ×
Man √
A physique ×
A strong physique ×
Some tools ×
Some better tools ×


----------



## pawl (27 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, sounds like the railway bridge outside Ely Station. Barely a week seems to go by without it being walloped...





Hope it’s not stuck as long as the boat that got stuck in the Suez canals


----------



## fossyant (27 Aug 2021)

Been sat on a beach in Anglesey most of the day. I may be glowing.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2021)

I went for a ride with my friends this afternoon / evening . When we were half way round I started hearing a loud clicking noise coming from my friends bike . At first it was just the occasional click which sounded a bit like a pedal noise, as we progressed it became louder and more frequent . It was his rear axle bearing which was breaking up . I followed close behind him, I suggested that he should use lower gears so as not to put too much load on it . We managed to get back the last 6 miles okay . I will have a look at it over the next few days.
We did 13 miles in the end .


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2021)

Lovely supper of steamed trout fillet, avocado, tomato, Polish vegetable salad and bread & butter.


----------



## tyred (27 Aug 2021)

Tyre removal on a Brompton is very tight but thorn now removed, tube patched and refitted. 

The previous tyre wore through to the cords without a single puncture and this one (same brand) has only managed about a fortress before puncturing but I suppose it's the luck of the draw. 

Now relaxing listening to Imelda May

Have decided to go to a steam rally tomorrow. Will be a long drive but a chance to play with steam engines, old tractors and cars in a lovely lakeside location


----------



## Jenkins (27 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> This correct?
> Nice ×
> Young ×
> Man √
> ...


Unfortunately, yes


----------



## Jenkins (27 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Been sat on a beach in Anglesey most of the day. I may be glowing.


Good job you weren't on Felixstowe beach - you'd have been blue with the cold. 

I'm off to Brands Hatch this weekend for the GTs and hoping that the Bank Holiday comes in other colours than grey.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Unfortunately, yes


You've no tools!!


----------



## DCLane (27 Aug 2021)

It's been a day of going around the East Midlands;

- Emptied son no. 2's bedroom ready for painting, plus some shopping before heading to Newark where I collected 4 bikes I'd won via eBay.
- Then to Lincoln to visit son no. 1 with his new glasses.
- Then to Scunthorpe for track racing, where I also donated off 3 of the bikes leaving me with the one I originally wanted in the first place (it was a 'buy all 4' auction)

Can you guess which bike I wanted to keep?


----------



## Jenkins (27 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've no tools!!


A small hammer, a small axe, a hand saw and some spanners & allen keys for bike repairs. I don't think @Reynard would like me trying to fix her mower with the hammer, axe & saw.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> A small hammer, a small axe, a hand saw and some spanners & allen keys for bike repairs. I don't think @Reynard would like me trying to fix her mower with the hammer, axe & saw.


You can use your small hammer to tap the spindles out. Your spanners might be better quality!


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's been a day of going around the East Midlands;
> 
> - Emptied son no. 2's bedroom ready for painting, plus some shopping before heading to Newark where I collected 4 bikes I'd won via eBay.
> - Then to Lincoln to visit son no. 1 with his new glasses.
> ...


The small pink one!


----------



## postman (27 Aug 2021)

Just to say Postman has had the most wonderful day in Edinburgh. TOTALLY KNACKERED with walking around. THE GRADUATION CEREMONY WAS incredible. SORRY OUT SHOUTING its the phone keyboard or two pints and a whisky.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2021)

postman said:


> Just to say Postman has had the most wonderful day in Edinburgh. TOTALLY KNACKERED with walking around. THE GRADUATION CEREMONY WAS incredible. SORRY OUT SHOUTING its the phone keyboard or two pints and a whisky.


I'd say it's the two pints of whisky you've had, not the phone keyboard.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, sounds like the railway bridge outside Ely Station. Barely a week seems to go by without it being walloped...


https://www.youtube.com/c/yovo68/videos


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> The small pink one!



Naaah, I think the sparkly one with the purple saddle is MUCH more up @DCLane 's street...


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2021)

Jenkins said:


> A small hammer, a small axe, a hand saw and some spanners & allen keys for bike repairs. I don't think @Reynard would like me trying to fix her mower with the hammer, axe & saw.



The extra pair of hands would be handy, though


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2021)

Anyways, bath and then bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> The extra pair of hands would be handy, though


You want just his hands, nothing else!
No extra arms?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2021)

Well that was easy
Time to get a few more miles in


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Aug 2021)

Why am I awake? It's much too early!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Funny that recent reports about lack of haulage drivers and food shortages are all over the news yet they allow people to go on holiday rather than feed people!
> I was at the supermarket yesterday and there were some gaps on the shelves but amazingly the fizzy pop and cake/ biscuit aisle were unaffected!
> During WW2 (well before my time) there were horrendous food and labour shortages, far worse than today, but with government intervention we managed ok. So today we could similarly organise all drivers to deliver essential goods only and food deliveries will always take priority over tourists! Oh I know it would be a pain for the fizzy drinks and junk food industries but a boon for healthy eating and, of course, the added bonus of keeping the Islands free from tourists


Ah! Things like that need organisation !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> We can allow high paid footballers into the country but not foreign nationals who drive the lorries and plck onthe vegetables from the fields I know which one is more important in my humble opinion and it ain’t the footballers


I think it boils down to management !
Oh! Let's employ foreign workers , they are cheaper . Oops they can't come in ! Oh dear! 
Lets get everything thing made abroad as it's cheaper! Oops the cost of containers has rocketed !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2021)

Morning.
About to go down and make another .
Georgie wasn't downstairs when I went down . His food doesn't look like it had been touched . He is a worry . I wish he would leave a note saying where he's going .
Panic over! He's just jumped up on the bed !


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2021)

Good morning. Just aired the apartment to get rid of that "boiled socks" ambience, the sky is grey and gloomy and next week Youngest Son is coming to visit, so I think a Tidying Day is in the offing...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, sounds like the railway bridge outside Ely Station. Barely a week seems to go by without it being walloped...



A lot of Japanese railway bridges have a height limit bar over the road a few metres before the bridge, like those you get on car parks, except these are made of massive 'H' girders with 45° braces so any truck hitting them will have its top sliced off before reaching the bridge itself.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Aug 2021)

My battery shaver ran out of power just before I finished using it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My battery shaver ran out of power just before I finished using it.



Old fashioned safety razors are your friend in this situation.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2021)

I think my friends bike will need an axle set by the sound of loud clicking noises coming from it last night. My wife said grease ! 
I wonder how graunched the bearings will be ?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2021)

I wonder what the hire company said when the lorry returned minus the back ?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A lot of Japanese railway bridges have a height limit bar over the road a few metres before the bridge, like those you get on car parks, except these are made of massive 'H' girders with 45° braces so any truck hitting them will have its top sliced off before reaching the bridge itself.


Does it act like a bacon slicer ?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2021)

I was thinking about the lorry situation and how council's are stupid in blocking off lanes ! We have another bridge which some lorries mistakenly take . There used to be 2 lanes which a lorry could use to escape , but no the wise council has blocked them both off. 
Can you imagine the difficulty a big artic would have trying to reverse round a bend and then go up and down a hill before being able to turn round .


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Can you imagine the difficulty a big artic would have trying to reverse round a bend and then go up and down a hill before being able to turn round .



The trainer in me suggested this will be a "learning effect": after all the individual drivers would be more likely to remember that and not drive down that road again...


----------



## oldwheels (28 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A lot of Japanese railway bridges have a height limit bar over the road a few metres before the bridge, like those you get on car parks, except these are made of massive 'H' girders with 45° braces so any truck hitting them will have its top sliced off before reaching the bridge itself.


They could do with that at Connel Bridge near Oban. It is clearly signed as 4.2metres several times before the bridge but lorries still keep getting jammed and closing the bridge for hours. The diversion in my case is only about 80 miles.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was thinking about the lorry situation and how council's are stupid in blocking off lanes ! We have another bridge which some lorries mistakenly take . There used to be 2 lanes which a lorry could use to escape , but no the wise council has blocked them both off.
> Can you imagine the difficulty a big artic would have trying to reverse round a bend and then go up and down a hill before being able to turn round .


As Andy says below a learning effect. One of our drivers took a load of empty casks going to Paisley on a shortcut through the Clyde Tunnel tho' he knew that was not allowed. The police got him threequarters of the way through and made him reverse the whole way back. Being a good patter merchant he got off with a stern warning but he would not do that again.


----------



## pawl (28 Aug 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's been a day of going around the East Midlands;
> 
> - Emptied son no. 2's bedroom ready for painting, plus some shopping before heading to Newark where I collected 4 bikes I'd won via eBay.
> - Then to Lincoln to visit son no. 1 with his new glasses.
> ...





The little pink one 😍😍😍


----------



## oldwheels (28 Aug 2021)

Thick fog. Not taking the trike out in this as just too dangerous.
Looking at the webcam at Craignure the big ferry has come in but is hardly visible from a few hundred yards away. Lochaline ferry is cancelled until things improve. This is changeover day for the holiday houses so chaos again.
One ferry somewhere is being taken out of service for repair so more chaos next week as we are getting a smaller one than usual. 
I do go on about ferries but they are a large part of our existence here.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Aug 2021)

No you don't..


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Just aired the apartment to get rid of that "boiled socks" ambience, the sky is grey and gloomy and next week Youngest Son is coming to visit, so I think a Tidying Day is in the offing...


That's a bit mean. Making your visitor clean up after you/for you.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's a bit mean. Making your visitor clean up after you/for you.



I dunno, I've cleaned up for him for the last 16 years...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Had a lovely 22 mile ride, got home and had a lovely cup of tea made by the lovely MrsC!
> After that had a lovely dinner of fresh Tuna chunks, mixed veg and bulgar wheat and chickpeas.
> Lovely


It's "lovely" when everything's "lovely"


----------



## fossyant (28 Aug 2021)

Just stopped at Rhyl Harbour Hub Coffee Shop whilst on a ride.

The Herety has already attracted the attention of Rhos on Sea Cycling Club.

Stands out a bit from boring carbon and grey components.

And another bloke said 'thats very clean'. Chrome and polished alloy does show up in the sunshine though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2021)

I just started the washing machine.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was easy
> Time to get a few more miles in


Back after 56 miles
First cuppa drank


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I dunno, I've cleaned up for him for the last 16 years...


You're the elder, you should set the example.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just started the washing machine.


Building or using it?


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> Building or using it?



I haven't yet worked out how to make a wooden washing machine, although I bet someone has...



classic33 said:


> You're the elder, you should set the example.



I have, for sixteen "§$%&/(/ years...


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I haven't yet worked out how to make a wooden washing machine, although I bet someone has...








And you've help/cheap labour on the way!



> I have, for sixteen "§$%&/(/ years...


Did it work?


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2021)

I've been procrastinating about going out shopping, but as the chemist closes in an hour I can't put it off any more...


----------



## fossyant (28 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just started the washing machine.



Snap, although it's a portable top loader we have at the caravan. Handy for sweaty cycling gear.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Aug 2021)

Somebody on FB just posted that they have been at Fishnish waiting on a ferry since 0640 this morning. Nice little community forming and they are thinking of building houses. If they are there much longer they will be regarded as permanent residents.
Fog is now starting to lift here but still a bank lying down the Sound.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been procrastinating about going out shopping, but as the chemist closes in an hour I can't put it off any more...



Okay I've shopped. 

Got back just as the rain began.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Aug 2021)

After a rare visit to Iceland yesterday, I just went to Morrisons. I didn't realise how much cheaper their petrol was (unless the price has dropped recently). I wasn't able to take the cheap petrol option, though, because I walked there.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2021)

I have stripped my friend's rear wheel down and the bearings show over 50% wear . What I mean is that 5 of the 9 ball bearings have flats on them , one of the cones has a pit in it .
The crank also has play in it so I will strip that down next .


----------



## fossyant (28 Aug 2021)

Washing done.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2021)

fossyant said:


> Washing done.



Now you're showing off...

Mine is out of the machine, the bikes are being a clothes horse.


----------



## fossyant (28 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now you're showing off...
> 
> Mine is out of the machine, the bikes are being a clothes horse.



About 4 loads. Bear in mind its a portable washer.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Aug 2021)

Went for it up a hill on Brompton this morning. Standing up all the way and hit 97% of max HR. Felt good.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I have stripped my friend's rear wheel down and the bearings show over 50% wear . What I mean is that 5 of the 9 ball bearings have flats on them , one of the cones has a pit in it .
> The crank also has play in it so I will strip that down next .


Will you be my friend , l'm sure lots of my bikes would be happy to have your attention


----------



## fossyant (28 Aug 2021)

Reported the two knobbers riding the electric MX bikes to security, they already knew about them on the caravan site.

Ran into these idiots every day this week when on my real bikes. I'd get in their way if I was on the big trail MTB, not the super expensive old road bike...


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2021)

Warm and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but we have had the odd drizzly shower.

My day did not get off to a good start, because I overslept massively. Then the football - we won't talk about that. And then my downstairs laptop power cable went *fzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt* which tripped the fuse. Need to buy a replacement power thingy and some new fuses, as I have used my last 5 amp fuse.

Qualifying for Spa was, euhm, interesting. Not sure what's going on with the W-Series.

I am now making lime & ginger marmalade.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Aug 2021)

He must have been quite a keen collector.

https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2021/aug/27/judge-michigan-couple-pay-son-porn-collection


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Aug 2021)

“UK’s oldest man puts long life down to fish and chips every Friday”

Sounds good to me


----------



## gbb (28 Aug 2021)

I got called a selfish pr1ck today 

Drove into an at least 2/3 empty Wickes carpark today, loads and loads of empty spaces. As I pulled in I noticed I was going to interfere with a guy getting in his car near where I was going to park...so I moved over and slightly straddled two spaces.
We climbed out, he was pulling away and wound down his window and said....nice parking, ya selfish....

I surveyed the mostly empty carpark and retorted...
'Yeah, cos I can see I'm really depriving someone of a space mate '

You may agree with him...as Catherine Tate says...do i look bovvered ?

Never would do it in a busy car park btw


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2021)

Been a busy day doing all sorts of things 
Logged up 26k in steps 
Now relaxing


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Been a busy day doing all sorts of things
> Logged up 26k in steps
> Now relaxing


I've managed to get mine down to 4.41km. It takes skill and dedication.


----------



## carpiste (28 Aug 2021)

slowmotion said:


> He must have been quite a keen collector.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2021/aug/27/judge-michigan-couple-pay-son-porn-collection


Has his surname been spell checked I wonder ?


----------



## carpiste (28 Aug 2021)

Had a very mixed day today. Football was 5 star and I was a happy boy but I had a little twinge in the back. Put on a bit of RadionB and went for a ride in the sunshine. 22 miles of joy. Even caught a sight of the Parakeets at Chorlton.
Then I got home and it happened....
Lower back has gone on me! Hopefully just a muscle injury so I`ll keep putting on the RadionB and relax for a day or two.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2021)

Marmalade made.

Supper consumed - just avocado on toast tonight as I couldn't be bothered.

A  drunked.

I now need a wee.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Had a very mixed day today. Football was 5 star and I was a happy boy but I had a little twinge in the back. Put on a bit of RadionB and went for a ride in the sunshine. 22 miles of joy. Even caught a sight of the Parakeets at Chorlton.
> Then I got home and it happened....
> Lower back has gone on me! Hopefully just a muscle injury so I`ll keep putting on the RadionB and relax for a day or two.





I'm rather hoping that you're not talking about the 12:30 Premiership game...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm rather hoping that you're not talking about the 12:30 Premiership game...


I'm not a sports psychologist but I'm fairly certain some goal therapy might help. (I mean the goal in front....)


----------



## postman (28 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'd say it's the two pints of whisky you've had, not the phone keyboard.


Guess what two pints and a whisky,but no running to the loo every five mins,what's going on.


----------



## postman (28 Aug 2021)

Edinburgh was glorious this morning,our daughter had us out for a walk up Blackford Hill,oh what a walk but the view is stunning.


----------



## tyred (28 Aug 2021)

Oops I did it again. I've added to my Raleigh collection 

Couldn't resist a Vitesse for a tenner at a stall today. I even rode it around the showgrounds on my way back to the car with it. 

Needs tyres badly before they explode but otherwise all there and in good working order, even down to the original Raleigh frame pump. 

Weird spec though with flat bars, really skinny saddle, biopace chainset and a straight through block. Racing gearing will be no use around here for me.


----------



## gbb (28 Aug 2021)

Abruptly decided we would go out for dinner this afternoon, we havnt been out for ages..where to go ?
Harvester...theres one local, not our favourite but for the money, ok.
Food and service was ok, steak a bit chewy but £35 for one course and a drink each...nah, not good value. Nice to relax and eat out nevertheless.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2021)

Sat here eating popcorn and watching the para triathlon from Tokyo.


----------



## tyred (28 Aug 2021)

My Internet is about as fast as an arthritic snail climbing a 1in 5 gradient coated in Lyle's Golden Syrup.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2021)

Nice to see the hunch that led to an impulse buy was correct - I picked up a beautiful acanthus leaf design Georg Jensen locket on the 'bay for not that much above scrap value.

Sure pays to be far more observant than the seller.

No more lockets for me, I think. Three is enough, even if I do like those German ones with the roses. But they go for silly money, and I'm not biting.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not a sports psychologist but I'm fairly certain some goal therapy might help. (I mean the goal in front....)



We put six past West Brom in the Carabao Cup on Wednesday night. Didn't really help that much, did it?


----------



## carpiste (29 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Sat here eating popcorn and watching the para triathlon from Tokyo.


you mean you didn`t watch MOTD?


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> you mean you didn`t watch MOTD?



Err, no.

There's a limit to how much I want to torture myself.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2021)

Anyways, triathlon done and dusted. Bath and then bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## oldwheels (29 Aug 2021)

gbb said:


> Abruptly decided we would go out for dinner this afternoon, we havnt been out for ages..where to go ?
> Harvester...theres one local, not our favourite but for the money, ok.
> Food and service was ok, steak a bit chewy but £35 for one course and a drink each...nah, not good value. Nice to relax and eat out nevertheless.


Advice once given out was if you are serving steak make sure you have sharp knives and the punters will think they are tender regardless.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Aug 2021)

Dry but overcast so being a Sunday morning went out on trike an hour later than usual at 8 o'clock. Slight damp feel in the air at higher levels but nor enough to cause problems.
Practically no traffic so not too many interruptions. 
Cannot really look at the surroundings too much tho' as habit means I constantly check as far as can be seen back and front for oncoming traffic.
No sand martins this morning but the cattle have been moved to a different field and there was a kestrel sitting on a pole as well as a buzzard by the roadside. I suppose any predator makes others wary even tho' they are not likely to take birds in flight.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Aug 2021)

Walk round local park. Now looking as though it might rain.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Aug 2021)

I'm at work 😔


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2021)

I need to clean the apartment...


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2021)

Morning .
Did someone forget to put 50p in the meter this morning ?


----------



## rockyroller (29 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Walk round local park. Now looking as though it might rain.
> 
> View attachment 606603


nice sepia toning!


----------



## rockyroller (29 Aug 2021)

waiting for all remaining cats to come in before I can run out for a breakfast sandwich. just coffee & the movie Animal House for now. caught up on all the other news of the morning. the good, the bad & the ugly. looking forward to the distraction of work later this morning


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Aug 2021)

First porage of the summer for breakfast!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Advice once given out was if you are serving steak make sure you have sharp knives and the punters will think they are tender regardless.





gbb said:


> Abruptly decided we would go out for dinner this afternoon, we havnt been out for ages..where to go ?
> Harvester...theres one local, not our favourite but for the money, ok.
> Food and service was ok, steak a bit chewy but £35 for one course and a drink each...nah, not good value. Nice to relax and eat out nevertheless.


£70 for two people and one course each , l can quite see why the establishment is named "Harvester" and who is being harvested. Thats very nearly €82  This is what you get for your money here ,,,, my house is right opposite ,its tough at the top  https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...ounac_Restaurant-Goujounac_Lot_Occitanie.html


----------



## pawl (29 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Marmalade made.
> 
> Supper consumed - just avocado on toast tonight as I couldn't be bothered.
> 
> ...





Go on then Altogether WEE.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2021)

Now putting on some "Yellow Sticker" chicken on to cook for the weekly omnivorous meal.

Actually they're luminous pink stickers because "subtle" appears to be a foreign concept in German shops...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Aug 2021)

Having omelette for lunch


----------



## pawl (29 Aug 2021)

The village is jam packed with cars It’s the annual scarecrow festival.I can see why those of you that live in the tourist hot spots have cause to complain about indiscriminate parking .Cars parked both sides of the road Had to laugh motorists facing each other arguing who should back up I don’t think my comment as I passed stating it’s better by bike went down to well As I was told to ****off I did say at least I can


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2021)

I couldn't log on this morning due to something not being able to find it ! Too technical for me !


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need to clean the apartment...


You've "lost" the floor again!


----------



## mybike (29 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> The small pink one!



My choice also.


----------



## mybike (29 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My battery shaver ran out of power just before I finished using it.



Like my tooth brush.



Andy in Germany said:


> Old fashioned safety razors are your friend in this situation.



Razors are never your friend


----------



## mybike (29 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I couldn't log on this morning due to something not being able to find it ! Too technical for me !



I thought it was just me.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Aug 2021)

I'm in Twekesbury


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Twekesbury



Is that anywhere near Tewkesbury?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Twekesbury


You have my sympathy

#PrayforPeteXXX


----------



## carpiste (29 Aug 2021)

My back is still aching, dosed with RadionB so not as bad as it was yesterday. Hoping another day and it`ll be tickety boo and I`ll be back up and running (well up and riding!) 
On the positive side Mrs C is apparently concerned and has been making me lots of tea


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2021)

Well as Sundays go that was a very good day


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2021)

Bernd Maylander shown donning his helmet, a highlight of the day.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2021)

How did i turn subtitles on ?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Is that anywhere near Tewkesbury?


It's Twinned with!!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Aug 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You have my sympathy
> 
> #PrayforPeteXXX


I survived.. I'm in Wellingborough now. 
Oh, wait! 😂


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> How did i turn subtitles on ?


We are having difficulty hearing you !

Pardon !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I survived.. I'm in Wellingborough now.
> Oh, wait! 😂



Praying won't help on this one, you might need to make a sacrifice or two.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Praying won't help on this one, you might need to make a sacrifice or two.


What do you suggest?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Aug 2021)

classic33 said:


> What Who do you suggest?


FTFY


----------



## rockyroller (29 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Is that anywhere near Tewkesbury?


I work in Tewksbury, MA (US)


----------



## carpiste (29 Aug 2021)

Had a lovely dinner of Salmon and baked veg. Going for a healthy Greek Fage yoghurt with a mix of Morrisons date and fig yoghurt to sweeten it a bit. Greek yoghurt isn`t really for human consumption I`m sure but very palatable with Morrisons finest


----------



## gbb (29 Aug 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> £70 for two people and one course each , l can quite see why the establishment is named "Harvester" and who is being harvested. Thats very nearly €82  This is what you get for your money here ,,,, my house is right opposite ,its tough at the top  https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...ounac_Restaurant-Goujounac_Lot_Occitanie.html


Sorry, i may have not been clear, £35 total for both of us
Its average food, ok but average quality, a fair bit costlier than a year ago.


----------



## dave r (29 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I work in Tewksbury, MA (US)



Wrong Tewksbury.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2021)

At least the racing from Thruxton was good today... 

It's been that kind of a day.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I work in Tewksbury, MA (US)


Is there a Morrisons there cos I've never delivered to it!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I work in Tewksbury, MA (US)


Is it nicer than Tewksbury, NJ ? (US) (( Twinned with Tewksbury, GB))


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2021)

Will that go in one ? 
Time for a few miles


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Will that go in one ?
> Time for a few miles


Do some for me. My cycling mojo has totally disappeared. I did get as far as lay out the clothes ready for an early one, but it’s another murky, drizzly morning here and I really can’t be bothered. Oh well, a walk will have to do.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Is it nicer than Tewksbury, NJ ? (US) (( Twinned with Tewksbury, GB))


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2021)

Morning commute finished in conditions of Not Actually Raining, although by the looks of it, it was a bit damp in France.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Aug 2021)

What l did this morning ....does anyone remember cutting cricket pitches with one of these (not the pick-up) ? Fantastic old iron three gang mower , even has iron wheels with spikes 


gbb said:


> Sorry, i may have not been clear, £35 total for both of us
> Its average food, ok but average quality, a fair bit costlier than a year ago.


Ahh, thats not quite so bad then !


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Aug 2021)

See it is a standard Bank holiday Monday, windy, wet and grey.


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> See it is a standard Bank holiday Monday, windy, wet and grey.



 here, windy and  but the forecast is for a sunny day.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2021)

Morning .
It is grey here.
I will have to go and wash a bird strike on the roof of my car .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2021)

My wife and I are doing a stint in the town's museum this morning . 10 .30 to 1 .


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Will that go in one ?
> Time for a few miles


It went with no trace 

@Mo1959 I only did 18 miles on a bike I have not used for at least a year but that takes my long weekend mileage to over 140  so feel free to take a few .


----------



## oldwheels (30 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> See it is a standard Bank holiday Monday, windy, wet and grey.


Only an English bank holiday so our weather in the frozen north is ok.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife and I are doing a stint in the town's museum this morning . 10 .30 to 1 .



Didn’t realise you were museum pieces. What age does that start at?


----------



## oldwheels (30 Aug 2021)

Overcast but dry this morning. The temperature indoors was a cool 18C when I got up but rising a bit now.
Need to go out and water my plant tubs later. I know it should be done in the evening but by then cannot be bothered.
Went out visiting yesterday and came back with a gift of carrots and beetroot fresh from the garden.
Roasted carrot and beetroot with stir fry chicken for tea. Just as well I used to grow and eat my own beetroot as peeing red would give palpitations otherwise.


----------



## postman (30 Aug 2021)

We are wet in Meanwood Leeds..Well I cannot stay on here much longer I have a basket full of ironing to do.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Aug 2021)

Morning all. I can confirm that it appears to be a cool, grey and damp Bank Holiday in the south east corner of Suffolk. At least the northerly breeze means that if I go out this afternoon, the wind will be behind me for the return leg.

Another coffee is called for.


----------



## mybike (30 Aug 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Twekesbury



Never mind.


----------



## mybike (30 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife and I are doing a stint in the town's museum this morning . 10 .30 to 1 .



As exhibits?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Aug 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> See it is a standard Bank holiday Monday, windy, wet and grey.





Jenkins said:


> Morning all. I can confirm that it appears to be a cool, grey and damp Bank Holiday in the south east corner of Suffolk.


I remember reading a line in a book by Tom Holt (I forget the title) which said something like 'Bank holidays, when the water dragons come out to play...'


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Aug 2021)

Tewksbury Township in New Jersey is quite picturesque in a New England village sort of way. Maybe a bit cliche, but a lot of wealthy people live there.


----------



## DCLane (30 Aug 2021)

Bedroom 2 _almost_ finished being painted but I need a break to let bits dry, so off out on the bike. Then the final bit of paint on the walls before woodwork.

I _should_ be finished by the end of Tuesday, when I got back to work for some time off. In theory we're back on campus, but as no guidance has been sent, nor checks for those who are classed as vulnerable then I'm working from home until it's out and done.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2021)

Hot sausage sarnies 
Strong paint smells


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2021)

Cool, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. I think it must've rained overnight.

Too much in the fridge still, to want to go yellow stickering this afternoon, so I think I'm going to have a writing day. There may be a hot chocolate on the agenda for later.

But right now, it's almost time for a spot of luncheon.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2021)

A peaceful Bank Holiday afternoon with the family 👪


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2021)

It rained on my ride today. How very dare it.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2021)

Had a lovely lunch of a cheese and chutney roll, a banana, a pear and two 

Back to the writing, although I'm struggling to concentrate. Just feel really sleepy.


----------



## carpiste (30 Aug 2021)

Daughter gave us a brand new, used once, soupmaker. I`m on a mission 
I just know the yellow sticker shelf will be emptied and made into soups with regularity 
The back is still sore so no cycling yet


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2021)

RIP our runner bean plants , just come back from a walk around the block only to find that our row of beans have fallen over even with a good support on closer inspection all the roots have come out of the ground so that's the end of our runner beans this year


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Didn’t realise you were museum pieces. What age does that start at?


Neolithic !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2021)

We did our bit in the museum . Visitors were a bit slow in coming but they gradually increased towards the end of our stint . I filled some of my time looking at the old postcards of the town . The town had some nice old bits in the past which successive councils destroyed . It is a good job they didn't emigrate to Venice or Egypt otherwise they would have been replaced by lovely 60's structures .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2021)

Whilst I was filling my time I was looking at some stone tiled roofs. I couldn't understand why the size of tile reduced towards the top ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Aug 2021)

Just poured a pint of Landlord


----------



## pawl (30 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We did our bit in the museum . Visitors were a bit slow in coming but they gradually increased towards the end of our stint . I filled some of my time looking at the old postcards of the town . The town had some nice old bits in the past which successive councils destroyed . It is a good job they didn't emigrate to Venice or Egypt otherwise they would have been replaced by lovely 60's structures .





That unfortunately happened to some of the more interesting buildings in Leicester.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Aug 2021)

I feel a rant about holiday homes coming on.
Opposite is a holiday home where the owner is so tight he cannot bring himself to pay for a sheet of paper with the various bin emptying days on it. { He does come from Yorkshire where apparently they are like Aberdonians with the streak of generosity removed }. Result is as soon as one of our bins goes out they put all their bins out jammed between our cars and obstructing our access. There they will remain unemptied until one of us gets exasperated and throws them back in the gate. 
A Victor Meldrew moment some time later when looking out my window I noticed a small white car about the size of a Fiat Panda trying to turn at the top of a T junction with no other traffic around. Failed and moved further up to a wider spot where no reversing is required. Back down and stopped in an emergency stop behind another neighbours car leaving about the thickness of a sheet of paper between the cars .
Emerge from car and up to yet another holiday letting house.
These people are driving around on our roads which is why I do not go out on my trike during normal daytime hours.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> That unfortunately happened to some of the more interesting buildings in Leicester.


Nowadays the DeMontfort 'university' seems to take them over,


----------



## rockyroller (30 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Whilst I was filling my time I was looking at some stone tiled roofs. I couldn't understand why the size of tile reduced towards the top ?


maybe it was a stoned tile roof?


----------



## rockyroller (30 Aug 2021)

just turned on the coffee maker at work - sufficiently mundane?


----------



## pawl (30 Aug 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Nowadays the DeMontfort 'university' seems to take them over,





How very true


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2021)

I have fed the cats, and some furkling about in the fridge has yielded the makings of a Chinese.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Daughter gave us a brand new, used once, soupmaker. I`m on a mission
> I just know the yellow sticker shelf will be emptied and made into soups with regularity
> The back is still sore so no cycling yet



Curried carrot, sweet potato and red lentil is lush. As are minestrone, tomato & roasted red pepper, spicy parsnip, roasted butternut & garlic, cream of celeriac... The possibilities are endless. 

Wonky winter veg are also good for soups btw.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We did our bit in the museum . Visitors were a bit slow in coming but they gradually increased towards the end of our stint . I filled some of my time looking at the old postcards of the town . The town had some nice old bits in the past which successive councils destroyed . It is a good job they didn't emigrate to Venice or Egypt otherwise they would have been replaced by lovely 60's structures .


 East Cambs council did the same with the market place here in Ely. They're now trying to make them all blend in.


----------



## carpiste (30 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Curried carrot, sweet potato and red lentil is lush. As are minestrone, tomato & roasted red pepper, spicy parsnip, roasted butternut & garlic, cream of celeriac... The possibilities are endless.
> 
> *Wonky winter veg are also good for soups btw*.


I always buy the wonky veg and salad. Funnily enough, although wonky would suggest odd, strange, not quite right I`ve found they taste exactly the same as non-wonky!
You just gotta love wonky


----------



## carpiste (30 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have fed the cats, and some furkling about in the fridge has yielded the makings of a Chinese.


Chinese what? man,woman,car,bike


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> I always buy the wonky veg and salad. Funnily enough, although wonky would suggest odd, strange, not quite right I`ve found they taste exactly the same as non-wonky!
> You just gotta love wonky



Likewise me. 

OK, when I've got my engineer's hat on, the weird sizes and non-uniformity offends me. It's arsey to package etc. But when I've got my cook's hat on, it's to hell with appearances, I'm only concerned about the flavour. Especially if all I'm going to do is chop stuff up and put it into a sauce or a soup or something.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2021)

carpiste said:


> Chinese what? man,woman,car,bike



A delectable meal, that's what... Now if you'll excuse me, the wok is hot...


----------



## oldwheels (30 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> Likewise me.
> 
> OK, when I've got my engineer's hat on, the weird sizes and non-uniformity offends me. It's arsey to package etc. But when I've got my cook's hat on, it's to hell with appearances, I'm only concerned about the flavour. Especially if all I'm going to do is chop stuff up and put it into a sauce or a soup or something.


In our local coop wonky carrots are obviously the floor sweepings given a rinse to get the muck off.
I buy wonky veg on the mainland for the same reason as you but no longer locally.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Aug 2021)

Trip down memory lane ...
( For some )
The Ransom 3 gang mower which l remember oh so vividly from school cricket pitch maintenance; 
l guess ours must be 60 or 70 years old at least, but as you can see , in harmony withy much loved Toyota pick-up, still works well mowing the horses fields'

View: https://youtu.be/GEFOrKuWqCo


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2021)

Chinese turkey curry, steamed veggies and egg fried rice.

Happy little Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> In our local coop wonky carrots are obviously the floor sweepings given a rinse to get the muck off.
> I buy wonky veg on the mainland for the same reason as you but no longer locally.



Ouch.

The best veggies are the ones that fall off the farm trailers when they're lifting them. Between now and the end of October, all bike rides are done with the hybrid, as there is a pannier permanently attached.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have fed the cats, and some furkling about in the fridge has yielded the makings of a Chinese.


Whispers ? 
Torture ?


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I feel a rant about holiday homes coming on.
> Opposite is a holiday home where the owner is so tight he cannot bring himself to pay for a sheet of paper with the various bin emptying days on it. *{ He does come from Yorkshire where apparently they are like Aberdonians with the streak of generosity removed }. *Result is as soon as one of our bins goes out they put all their bins out jammed between our cars and obstructing our access. There they will remain unemptied until one of us gets exasperated and throws them back in the gate.
> A Victor Meldrew moment some time later when looking out my window I noticed a small white car about the size of a Fiat Panda trying to turn at the top of a T junction with no other traffic around. Failed and moved further up to a wider spot where no reversing is required. Back down and stopped in an emergency stop behind another neighbours car leaving about the thickness of a sheet of paper between the cars .
> Emerge from car and up to yet another holiday letting house.
> These people are driving around on our roads which is why I do not go out on my trike during normal daytime hours.


He may be from Yorkshire, but may not be a True Tyke. We've similar problems with absent landlords letting out second homes bought on the cheap.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Aug 2021)

What a complete waste of a bank holiday. Spent a bit of time cleaning & lubing bike chains & pumping tyres up, then went for a ride - that's about as exciting as today got.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> How very true


They even took over my mate Andy's pub, the (Princess) Charlotte.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2021)

T'is quiet, even the owl, that was on the roof opposite, has quit for the morning.
Might just be the light rain falling for the last four hours that made it take flight for dryer surroundings.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2021)

Morning y'all 
Another easy start to the day
Got to get workstation set up


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2021)

I'm nearly up. 
It's too early, though 😔


----------



## carpiste (31 Aug 2021)

Just had my Weetabix and tea. No thought of cycling yet with the back still giving me a bit of pain so it`ll be another cuppa very shortly


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2021)

Finished the morning bike ride I mean commute. There was a lot of cloud over the Black Forest today. In the mist the terraced vineyards were grey shapes; it reminded me of North Wales.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2021)

First cuppa drank
Beans have toppled over during the night again , might go and chop the top of them off and see what happens


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa drank
> Beans have toppled over during the night again , might go and chop the top of them off and see what happens



You'll never find the pot of gold if you keep doing that...


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2021)

Morning .
I can't remember the Bee Gees doing Gove Dancing ?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Aug 2021)

Car taken to the garage to find out (and hopefully fix) the loss of power issue. I'm hopeful it'll be a cheap fix, but I'm not that naive.


----------



## mybike (31 Aug 2021)

Yesterday may have been dull but Cassie got a 3.5 mile walk with the family. Not great for view though.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2021)

I'm having a 5 minute break . I've finished off the washing up and put one load of washing on the line . Another load is going round and round at the moment . I might have a go at driving the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2021)

The last word I looked up on the translator was "Plumber". The current one is "drain". 

A pattern emerges...


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2021)

Shop manager just corrected my German grammar on a list i was writing. 

I told him that's the consequence of hiring migrant labour...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Aug 2021)

I've now been on the phone to the council for 1h 2m and I still haven't reached the department I need. I wait, I speak to someone, they transfer the call, and repeat. The same depressing music playing is not helping.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (31 Aug 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've now been on the phone to the council for 1h 2m and I still haven't reached the department I need. I wait, I speak to someone, they transfer the call, and repeat. The same depressing music playing is not helping.


Eventually got through. I'm now waiting for an email from the council...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (31 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Shop manager just corrected my German grammar on a list i was writing.
> 
> I told him that's the consequence of hiring migrant labour...


Touché manager person.....or whatever the equivalent is in German


----------



## oldwheels (31 Aug 2021)

Another blazing hot day but when I got up at 7 o'clock it was down to 8C.
After my Victor M rant yesterday all the incompetent drivers ganged up and were waiting on me this morning. Too many to go into boring detail but common sense has clearly gone out of fashion.
Got a short run on the trike tho' after I got past the nut cases. Nice to sit in the sun looking for new birds on the loch. The advantage of the trike is you just find a nice off road bit and sit there.
Stopped at the pharmacy and two of my routine meds are out of stock. Fortunately I never let my own stock levels get too low


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2021)

Cool, grey and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I overslept again. Had a rough night, but then it's hard to sleep with a cat who insists on perching on your head.

Anyways, I have spent the morning doing the prep work for tonight's supper (my culinary odyssey is taking me back to Mexico) and doing some writing. Tried to watch Bargain Hunt, but turned it off as it was a repeat and I remembered the items the teams bought.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2021)

Today is going well.
Looks like this afternoon will be me , the cat and the decorator as swmbo is being taken out by junior Biggs


----------



## slowmotion (31 Aug 2021)

They came at 9am this morning. By eleven, it was level with the ground but it took another two hours to get rid of the stump and roots. It was a thirty foot cherry tree that died last year due to a wicked fungus. The rings on one of the logs showed that it was forty-five years old and we had watched and enjoyed it for thirty five years of its life. The garden looks like a friend with a knocked out front tooth. I miss it.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Aug 2021)

Far too hot for me outside. I used to enjoy hot weather but not any longer. If there was a breeze it would be ok but the wind has gone completely.
Had a phone consultation with a GP who did not seem to have much idea about my specific query and kept changing the subject. Suggested I drive to Paisley to see a specialist for some long standing issue which nobody else seems bothered about. No way. I am not yet suicidal. 
The hospital there is not easy to get to with high volumes of traffic all going at max speed and since I have not been there for some time I would probably get into a wrong lane and have to travel miles before I could get back assuming I make it there in the first place. Traffic Scotland have warnings constantly about RTCs and quite a few fatalities in recent days.
While on the phone there were constant pings with text messages coming in fromCalmac.
More boats cancelled due to crew with positive covid tests. They estimate that 50% of passengers are ignoring the face covering rules but only the police can enforce this apparently. In my own recent travels I think the figure should be more like 70% or 75% not wearing face covering.


----------



## fossyant (31 Aug 2021)

Back on campus today. Very few staff around other than cleaning and facilities - the place is gleaming ! Seen around 100 or so returning students, but up on the top floor, there is no-one. Not one sole other than myself in an office of around 25. Popped down to the first floor and had a chat with a couple of other staff, and caught up with one of the Facilities guy's that's a keen runner, and, of course, had been in the building all along. Today was unusual, as there were quite a lot in (students).

Absolutely no social distancing etc going on, crowding into lifts/classrooms. Staff are still following these protocols, but not the students. All huddled together !

Glad I'm out of the way ! Cycle commute home though, no stuck in traffic in the car.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2021)

Finished off the leftovers from last night's Chinese for lunch, along with a pear, a banana and two 

I have a large pan of onions, peppers and courgettes sauteeing on the hob. I have far more veggies than I need for later, but I had to clean and cook all the peppers as they were on the verge of developing language skills. As it was, one had to go into the green bin as it was doing a very good impersonation of Constable Odo.

Might make a tortilla later in the week with veggies that I won't use for tonight. At least if they're cooked, they won't go t*ts up on me.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2021)

Afternoon.
I found the Men's Shed! There were peeps there today so I sat in to see if I wanted to join or not. I met a chap that I used to work with back in the 70's. We have seen each other since but I didn't know that he had already joined the group .
I have got my washing in , some of it was dry . I brought it in as it was spotting a bit .
I need a rest now before the fairies arrive .


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2021)

Washing just retrieved from the line 
Been a busy day 
So far tonight's tea has changed from chicken burgers to salmon


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Aug 2021)

I've got the end of summer blues. And constant photos of sun, sea and sand from my daughter holidaying in Antigua are making me very jealous. Because it's permanently grey here.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got the end of summer blues. And constant photos of sun, sea and sand from my daughter holidaying in Antigua are making me very jealous. Because it's permanently grey here.


I disagree, this is perfect hillwalking/backpacking weather. If I'd not knackered my leg I'd be out with the Tent wandering round the Pubs Dales in Derbyshire


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Aug 2021)

raleighnut said:


> I disagree, this is perfect hillwalking/backpacking weather. If I'd not knackered my leg I'd be out with the Tent wandering round the Pubs Dales in Derbyshire


I've got the same ''if'' - a torn calf that just refuses to improve. I can walk about 1km and then I have to sit down and massage my leg till the pain subsides. Still, there's no sense moping around. I think I might give myself a little beer trip.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> just turned on the coffee maker at work - sufficiently mundane?


almost time to do so again


----------



## rockyroller (31 Aug 2021)

re: summer ending blues. I try to look forward to cooler days, rides after work & maybe a Fall get away w/ Wifey. but still I'm grappling with what should I do before the hot weather ends? 1 more swim w/ the sharks? another hot hike under blistering sun?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got the end of summer blues. And constant photos of sun, sea and sand from my daughter holidaying in Antigua are making me very jealous. Because it's permanently grey here.


Its a bit like living in a Swedish crime drama !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> almost time to do so again


I've just made myself a coffee too. Cheers!


----------



## rockyroller (31 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Today is going well.
> Looks like this afternoon will be me , the cat and the decorator as swmbo is being taken out by junior Biggs


oh, she planned that nicely!


----------



## rockyroller (31 Aug 2021)

almost done w/ painting of the master bedroom. 1 night was taping the windows, the next day was painting the windows, a following night was painting the trim & last night was painting the 6 doors. tonight I will touch up all the walls where I got some window, trim & door paint! argh, too bad I had to fire the painter!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh, she planned that nicely!


Cat and decorator could be a dodgy combination....


----------



## rockyroller (31 Aug 2021)

in other news, 1,000 Americans are dying from covid every day & lunatic morons are fighting over whether or not their kid can go mask-less at school. hello, the virus is worse this year & the kids still can't get vaccinated. entire colleges are in quarantine & these nut jobs want their "freedom". I say start a school w/ all the anti-maskers & anti-vaxxers; teachers, parents & students & let them do what they want, waaaaaay over there, away from me & my family


----------



## rockyroller (31 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cat and decorator could be a dodgy combination....


haha no I meant your swmbo away at lunch while you are left to deal .... but yeah, my cats wouldn't be using paint to decorate, that's for sure


----------



## Kempstonian (31 Aug 2021)

pawl said:


> That unfortunately happened to some of the more interesting buildings in Leicester.


And Luton. They even pulled down the old library building which was a present for 'the people of Luton' from a certain Mr Carnegie. Apparently the council thought THEY were the people of Luton. The peasants never had a say in it. 

They even made a film about their lovely 'modernisation' (it's on Youtube). Most of those buildings have been pulled down since.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2021)

rockyroller said:


> haha no I meant your swmbo away at lunch while you are left to deal .... but yeah, my cats wouldn't be using paint to decorate, that's for sure


Whenever I decorate at least one of the moggies (but often 2 or 3) end up with paint somewhere on them, Kizzy is the worst but then she loves 'helping' me whatever I do.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2021)

Spicy chicken & black bean enchiladas for supper. The world is a good place right now.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cat and decorator could be a dodgy combination....
> View attachment 606994



A Selkirk Rex would be better for this, as they have curly, lambswool type fur...


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Sep 2021)

In the Midwestern US, things have cooled down a bit. Today's high was 27 C


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> In the Midwestern US, things have cooled down a bit. Today's high was 27 C


We came close, we had 16.2°C.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2021)

Morning y'all
Yesterday I doubt I reached 4k in steps 
I must exercise today


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Yesterday I doubt I reached 4k in steps
> I must exercise today



Upon checking i did 5.8k so a bit better but below my average of 9k 
First cuppa going down well 
Pesky cat wants my attention


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2021)

PPFDOTM NR 😊


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2021)

It's black bin day, today.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR 😊


Thanks for reminding me , must check ernie later


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> And Luton. They even pulled down the old library building which was a present for 'the people of Luton' from a certain Mr Carnegie. Apparently the council thought THEY were the people of Luton. The peasants never had a say in it.
> 
> They even made a film about their lovely 'modernisation' (it's on Youtube). Most of those buildings have been pulled down since.


We had an Olympic sized open air swimming pool which they just filled in . It had a grass hill next to it on which people could sun bathe. I'm not a swimmer but I can appreciate the community spirit of people gathering there on sunny days in the summer relaxing , swimming or just sunbathing on the slope . They replaced the swimming pool with a large building with sports halls and a small indoor swimming pool . 
The other thing I couldn't understand is that they put the swimming pool upstairs! The structure to support hundreds of tons of water must be huge and put the costs up .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's black bin day, today.


Oh no it's not !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2021)

Morning .
I have put our rubbish bin out!
It's not rubbish but a nice green Wheely bin that contains rubbish .


----------



## carpiste (1 Sep 2021)

Rubbish sleep again but at least the back pain has subsided. On my second brew and had toast with a slice of Violife pretend cheese! It`s better than it sounds, honestly 
I made some soup in the Morphy Richards thingumybob given to me by my daughter. Another revelation! Absolutely brilliant. I threw in some veg and added veg stock and 30 minutes later, as if by magic, soup!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2021)

I had a weird dream . Someone had bought an old human skeleton and coffin for £36 and we had to transport it . I can't remember how it ended but it got me thinking as to how bones grow ! Strange how your brain works especially mine ? 
I know that sometimes during periods of illness that bone growth can be stunted and a layer of calcium will form , it shows up on leg bones, well it did on a programme I watched ! I know that some types of snails build up their shells at the edge and enlarge in a spiral . This doesn't explain how a skull grows , which seems to expand from the centre ? It must grow in a different way ?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Thanks for reminding me , must check ernie later


That'll be tomorrow 💷💷💷


----------



## carpiste (1 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I had a weird dream . * Someone had bought an old human skeleton and coffin for £36 and we had to transport it *. I can't remember how it ended but it got me thinking as to how bones grow ! Strange how your brain works especially mine ?
> I know that sometimes during periods of illness that bone growth can be stunted and a layer of calcium will form , it shows up on leg bones, well it did on a programme I watched ! I know that some types of snails build up their shells at the edge and enlarge in a spiral . This doesn't explain how a skull grows , which seems to expand from the centre ? It must grow in a different way ?


Did that include p&p


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2021)

Bin's have bin emptied but I won't be retrieving it for a while as I don't want to be wandering around the street in my dressing gown & slippers...


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Did that include p&p


Not sure! Things like that don't seem to apply in dreams !  The skeleton and coffin were 2 separate items ! It would have been easier if it was one item . It is bizarre what your mind comes up with in dreams !
It would be a bit difficult trying to explain what was in the parcel at the post office !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2021)

We've won the Lottery ! 




£2.40. 


It cost £2.50 !


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2021)

WFH day, so the commute was across the garden. Cheeky bugger question at a meeting yesterday. One of the staff has a part time intern, who has chosen not to get the jab. When required in the office or meetings do they have to be there as they are more vulnerable than us. The answer was, erm yes ! Your choice, you don't get to NOT come into work.


----------



## carpiste (1 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> WFH day, so the commute was across the garden. Cheeky bugger question at a meeting yesterday. One of the staff has a part time intern, who has chosen not to get the jab. When required in the office or meetings do they have to be there as they are more vulnerable than us. The answer was, erm yes ! Your choice, you don't get to NOT come into work.


Sounds about par for the course! "I don`t believe there is such a thing as covid as it`s just a govt. lie.... but on the other hand I`m happy to stay away from work, accept furlough cash, and when everyone else returns I`ll believe covid exists just enough to be scared to go back!"


----------



## pawl (1 Sep 2021)

Pinch punch first day of the monthNo backsz


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> In the Midwestern US, things have cooled down a bit. Today's high was 27 C


27 c is nice temperature for me, as long as it isn't accompanied by high humidity. For me the best temperature is 32/3c with a gentle breeze and no white skies . White sky gives me headaches , fussy aren't l


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Pinch punch first day of the monthNo backsz


Too late.. Already done 😊


----------



## pawl (1 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Too late.. Already done 😊




Who beat me to lt


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Who beat me to lt


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2021)

About to tell three of my clients their practical job for the morning is pulling chains off about 50 scrap bikes.

All are from different countries and speak different languages, they speak German to different levels and the instructions will come from a Brit speaking German in a Yorkshire accent.

What could possibly go wrong...


----------



## oldwheels (1 Sep 2021)

Another hot sunny day in prospect so out early again on the trike. 
Just enough wind to keep midges at bay so was able to stop for a while overlooking the bottom Mishnish Loch. 
More bird life on the water with geese, diving ducks and inevitable seagulls. A raven was making a racket behind me as it was chasing off what looked like a buzzard at the edge of the forest. Need to look up my books to id the water birds which I do not find easy. I do have half of mini binocs which I carry as a monocular but they all look brown with not much else to pick out. A solitary dabchick or similar quite near me tho' there were two of them yesterday. As soon as you get them in focus they dive again. Frustrating.
Traffic seems to run in small convoys both directions nearer 9 o'clock with the back ones probably getting frustrated. All seem to be in a rush except one tourist car bimbling along.
Big clearance at the campsite as only 2 tents still there and gaps in the motorhome spaces.


----------



## mybike (1 Sep 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've now been on the phone to the council for 1h 2m and I still haven't reached the department I need. I wait, I speak to someone, they transfer the call, and repeat. The same depressing music playing is not helping.



Bring back the Four Seasons I say.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> About to tell three of my clients their practical job for the morning is pulling chains of about 50 scrap bikes.
> 
> All are from different countries and speak different languages, they speak German to different levels and the instructions will come from a Brit speaking German in a Yorkshire accent.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong...


Oooh! Smart bikes speaking different languages!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2021)

I've taken the green bag that was full of recycling down to the big green bank downstairs. While I was down, I vacuum cleaned the passenger seat area of my car. I was going to do more but I got bored. Also I was sitting in the bit that needed the most attention. When I next confront the outside world, I may sit in the front passenger seat and do the other side.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Oooh! Smart bikes speaking different languages!



Yeah, but like I said they don't speak German that well, so not _very _smart bikes...


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> Bring back the Four Seasons I say.



Global Warming and its effect on Telephone call centres.

I feel a thesis coming on...


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2021)

Grey, cool and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well. Actually, I did not sleep. I spent the night feeling really cold and now I feel absolutely ghastly. I am going to have a plumpitty day, I think.

Maybe I will feel better after lunch.


----------



## Speicher (1 Sep 2021)

Yesterday I found over £50 that I did not know I had lost. 

Until last summer when I had lots of Hopsital visits, I had a different purse to take with me. It contained no credit cards, just cash and my essential info about the Consultant/drug details and my home address, I needed to have sufficient cash in case I needed to get a taxi home, and some for cash in case I needed to purchase something tasty and edible. There was also a fresh fruit and vegetable "shop" just outside the main door. 

When I finally finished treatment, I just left the purse somewhere and forgot about it. Shows how ill I felt, that I could forget that!


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Sep 2021)

Can I borrow a fiver then?
*hopeful*


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2021)

I've found what are possibly the worst air fresheners in the world..... 







I didn't buy any.. Lol


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've found what are possibly the worst air fresheners in the world.....
> 
> View attachment 607105
> 
> ...


Cleared 'em out of toilet blocks though, I note


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2021)

Well less than an hour to go till the hooter sounds


----------



## mybike (1 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> in other news, 1,000 Americans are dying from covid every day & lunatic morons are fighting over whether or not their kid can go mask-less at school. hello, the virus is worse this year & the kids still can't get vaccinated. entire colleges are in quarantine & these nut jobs want their "freedom". I say start a school w/ all the anti-maskers & anti-vaxxers; teachers, parents & students & let them do what they want, waaaaaay over there, away from me & my family



That's a pretty small number when you take the population into account. What are the daily figures for other causes?


----------



## fossyant (1 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've found what are possibly the worst air fresheners in the world.....
> 
> View attachment 607105
> 
> ...



Oh my - Swizzles Factory isn't that far from me - smells lush cycling past. Can't think these are the same.


----------



## mybike (1 Sep 2021)

Cassies walk was an hour long today. I needed to rest when we got home, she didn't.


----------



## Poacher (1 Sep 2021)

Found an interesting (empty!) bottle at Woodhall Spa bowls club car boot first thing on Monday, but decided to give it to my neighbour, as he's a) a Geordie, b) an even keener cyclist than I am, and c) fond of beer. It's from a few years either side of 1900, might just have been fizzy drink but I'd like to think it was Doctors Stout (for which Emmerson of Newcastle was renowned). For anyone who can't make out the detail of the pic, the trade mark is a man on a penny-farthing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2021)

Curiously, the bike's going the other way on these beers.


----------



## Poacher (1 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Curiously, the bike's going the other way on these beers.
> View attachment 607132


The heavier stoneware bottles were for the outward journey, the lighter glass ones for the homeward leg. Possibly.


I'd guess the stoneware ones were a few years earlier. Robert Emmerson Junior seemed to have dropped one of his m's when he had this fine grade2* building constructed. He had the ground floor or basement for a classy restaurant and let the upper floors as offices.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> *Another hot sunny day in prospect *so out early again on the trike.
> <SNIP>


You can go off people you know. Some of us haven't seen the sun for what seems like weeks and also got drizzled on on the way to work this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2021)

Spent the afternoon reading and curled up in a thick fleece throw. I have also done some writing.

Plus I watched the England v New Zealand T20 match.

Feel a bit better. Hopefully I will sleep some tonight.


----------



## carpiste (1 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> That's a pretty small number when you take the population into account. What are the daily figures for other causes?


I think you need to take into account that in a year it`ll be 365000 deaths from covid! Sounds a little more serious now I think


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> You can go off people you know. Some of us haven't seen the sun for what seems like weeks and also got drizzled on on the way to work this afternoon.


It's been getting to me too. August has failed representing summer and the only thing true to its name has been delivering the odd gust.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Spent the afternoon reading and curled up in a thick fleece throw. I have also done some writing.
> 
> Plus I watched the England v New Zealand T20 match.
> 
> Feel a bit better. Hopefully I will sleep some tonight.


Oh Knoblauch! I didn't even know that the match was scheduled. I was getting ready for tomorrow's Oval test.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> About to tell three of my clients their practical job for the morning is pulling chains of about 50 scrap bikes.
> 
> All are from different countries and speak different languages, they speak German to different levels and the instructions will come from a Brit speaking German in a Yorkshire accent.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong...


I've given instructions, in Gaelic, with a Yorkshire accent so thick you'd need a knife to cut it. 
No real problems.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2021)

The Premium Bond prize checker informs me that I have £50 of frivolous spending money heading my way in a few days. Probably to be spent on a trickle charger for the car battery and a load of chocolate or Haribo.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh Knoblauch! I didn't even know that the match was scheduled. I was getting ready for tomorrow's Oval test.



Was a good performance by England. Very nice game to watch. Should be on the i-player somewhere...


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2021)

Anyways, bed for me. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Sep 2021)

four duck dumplings dispatched dunked in sesame teryaki and rice wine vinegar, yum


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> four duck dumplings dispatched dunked in sesame teryaki and rice wine vinegar, yum


Going to sleep on a full stomach!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2021)

Tis time I went for a few miles


----------



## woodbutchmaster (2 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Tis time I went for a few miles


"On yer bike" in the nicest possible way


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> "On yer bike" in the nicest possible way



Back now a nice gentle 10 miles 
First cuppa went down well 
Things easier this morning


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> That'll be tomorrow 💷💷💷


Good old ernie £50 winging our way


----------



## Illaveago (2 Sep 2021)

Morning.
It is grey here .
We're off to the seaside today to watch some planes fly around Bournemouth.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Good old ernie £50 winging our way


Metoo... 2 x £25 wins


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2021)

It's local election day here today. We've only had a couple of leaflets through the letterbox and (for fairly obvious reasons) no door knockers. 

I have never not voted, but don't have a clue who any of the candidates are! 

We're strolling down to the polling station this morning to see if there's a party we like.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Sep 2021)

Oooh!
Gavin Williamson seems to have gone for a Patrick Moore hairstyle!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Sep 2021)

Right, that's the phone battery back to 100%. Progress on the self-recharging is lagging behind somewhat but we'll get there.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> You can go off people you know. Some of us haven't seen the sun for what seems like weeks and also got drizzled on on the way to work this afternoon.


We are forecast to have a little drizzle on Sunday and Monday then back to sunshine. The gardens need some rain.
But you know surely it always rains all the time in Scotland?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2021)

Grey and dismal, here.. 

But that's enough about us.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Sep 2021)

Hot and sunny again but since I spent a lot of time yesterday rearranging the furniture I am having a rest day, sort of.
Need to go to the local charity shop drop off with some surplus chairs if they have space. They have closed the shop temporarily so are probably full of useful junk already.
Ernie's cash as been redistributed and only £25 this month.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Was a good performance by England. Very nice game to watch. Should be on the i-player somewhere...


I just saw the Tammy Beaumont highlights. Very impressive!


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2021)

16 miles yesterday got me over the 1000 mile mark by four miles to be precise.Usually l am up around 2000 at this time of the year I suppose it’s not to bad given it’s made up of 15 mile rides. Checked the longest ride was 30 miles.I’ve not ventured to far from home with Mrs p being unwell. Happily she is recovering well Still has to see the Oncologist to check that there are no cancerous cells


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2021)

Ernie has given me £25 this month!


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2021)

What's for tea folks ?

Us it's a starter of tomatoes and mozzarella (and or buschetta) and a freezer surprise of home made lasagne. 

Tomatoes are courtesy of our greenhouse - got a big bowl full last night.


----------



## tyred (2 Sep 2021)

I often wonder why companies publish email addresses and then don't bother to reply to email enquiries.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2021)

Well, we've voted. Only 3 on the list this time. Labour, Lib Dem & Independent. 
The by-election had to be called as the Labour person elected in May failed to sign her acceptance letter in time... Most impressive


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Grey and dismal, here..
> 
> But that's enough about us.


Frying eggs on the pavement further along the A45 ....... Not


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2021)

13C currently, expecting a high of 25C.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2021)

I spent a couple of hours this morning getting old bike chains ready for making decorations next week. Now they look like this:







Which is a lot cleaner than my hands...

Now I need to make sure the video projector is working so I'm handling several shiny expensive white and silvery electronic items.

With hindsight, I could have organised this mornings jobs better...


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> What's for tea folks ?
> 
> Us it's a starter of tomatoes and mozzarella (and or buschetta) and a freezer surprise of home made lasagne.
> 
> Tomatoes are courtesy of our greenhouse - got a big bowl full last night.



Dinner tonight is - 





PIZZZA!!!!!!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Sep 2021)

Ebony, commentator on Test Match Special, has brought a e-Brompton into the commentary box. ''I don't like walking, it's just so slow,'' was her explanation. I get to like her more and more.....


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2021)

I would like to ask a question on here, rather than the open forum. 

As you know, some of my neighbours are moving house. One of those houses (with exactly the same stairs arrangement) had a stair lift installed about one year ago. The current occupiers do not know if the new owners want it, and if they do not want it, would installing it at their new house be uneconomical. In the event that it is not needed, or being moved, I have said that I would like to discuss buying it from them.

It is a straight set of stairs, no complicated turns, or platforms. My mother had problems with hers, but mainly because she often "forgot" to take it right to the end of the track, so that it would recharge the battery. 

I think I will enquire about how much a new one is, compared to buying a year old one. What does the panel think?


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Sep 2021)

Speicher said:


> I would like to ask a question on here, rather than the open forum.
> 
> As you know, some of my neighbours are moving house. One of those houses (with exactly the same stairs arrangement) had a stair lift installed about one year ago. The current occupiers do not know if the new owners want it, and if they do not want it, would installing it at their new house be uneconomical. In the event that it is not needed, or being moved, I have said that I would like to discuss buying it from them.
> 
> ...



If the old one still works, I would buy it as it'll be way cheaper than a new one.


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Dinner tonight is -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's tomorrow - home made, although I do buy the bases.
Chip butty for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2021)

Grey and blustery here, but it feels warmer than yesterday.

I slept really well with two extra fleece throws on the bed. Don't feel so chilled as I did yesterday, but still very tired. Am also really snotified, so probably fighting off some sinusitis.

Anyways, I have made a nice big pot of tomato and basil soup this morning, and done some work on my writing project.

More writing this afternoon, methinks, but I need to zip to Littleport to drop off mum's prescription at the quack.

It's almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> What's for tea folks ?
> 
> Us it's a starter of tomatoes and mozzarella (and or buschetta) and a freezer surprise of home made lasagne.
> 
> Tomatoes are courtesy of our greenhouse - got a big bowl full last night.



Soup and sausages. Plus whatever else I can rustle up from the contents of the fridge.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just saw the Tammy Beaumont highlights. Very impressive!



It was... Such a shame she didn't get that century, it would've been so well deserved.


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Soup and sausages. Plus whatever else I can rustle up from the contents of the fridge.



We've been trying to empty the freezer. Last night was freezer surprise of home made minestrone soup.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Sep 2021)

got a fair bit of rain last night


----------



## rockyroller (2 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> I often wonder why companies publish email addresses and then don't bother to reply to email enquiries.


I wonder the same about our Sales Reps. they expect me to read & act on all theirs but they feel free to ignore mine ;-(


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2021)

Just been over the fence to trim down the nettles by our fence (council owned field), stung to bits now.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2021)

Pepperoni & cheese toastie for lunch, along with a pear and two 

Listening to TMS on the radio.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> We've been trying to empty the freezer. Last night was freezer surprise of home made minestrone soup.



Minestrone soup is good 

I took the sausages out of the freezer. It's actually been a good thing that the counters have been closed early on Saturdays, as I've been taking stuff out of the freezer instead. I can now open the door without stuff falling out and bashing me on the toes.


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2021)

Premier Inn booked for 22nd September in Manchester - we have a concert at Castlefield Bowl to see Kaiser Chiefs and Razorlight.

Decided on a brand new Premier Inn near my work actually. Might have to get off work early though as the concert is at 5 and we'll need some food first !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Sep 2021)

We have sunshine! (I think there has now been more sun in September than there was last month.) I don't always moan about the weather!


----------



## carpiste (2 Sep 2021)

Sunny here and the soup machine is plugged in and working hard on the veg I won`t throw away 
The back is so much better so I decided to go for a ride tomorrow instead of the planned fishing trip. 
Will be off to Sainsburys shortly. See if I can get any yellow sticker bargains along with the usual stuff. It`s big shop today so I could be gone for some time


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2021)

Mum's prescription dropped off. I now have a


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2021)

Sunny here. Just eaten starters outside. Mozzarella, salad and home grown tomatoes. To be followed by bruscetta and freezer surprise Lasagne I made a couple of months ago.


----------



## Cathryn (2 Sep 2021)

I survived the first day with my new Reception class. They are tiny and cute.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Sunny here and the soup machine is plugged in and working hard on the veg I won`t throw away
> The back is so much better so I decided to go for a ride tomorrow instead of the planned fishing trip.
> Will be off to Sainsburys shortly. See if I can get any yellow sticker bargains along with the usual stuff. It`s big shop today so I could be gone for some time



What's in the soup machine?

And more importantly, what did you pick up on sticker?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Sep 2021)

I did a 115km ride today with no toolkit or puncture repair. Also forgot my wallet. Back to school for me !


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2021)

Nom nom.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Sep 2021)

Drinking Alice in Wonderland cup of green tea.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Nom nom


lovely light


----------



## rockyroller (2 Sep 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Drinking Alice in Wonderland cup of green tea.


what does that mean? secret ingredient?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> what does that mean? secret ingredient?


I think he drinks it through the licking glass.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I survived the first day with my new Reception class. They are tiny and cute.



A very good friend is a Kindergarten teacher, mostly dealing with kids from 3 to 6, whereas I work strictly with adults in difficult situations. We have a strong mutual respect because both love our work and think the others job would be an absolute nightmare...


----------



## mybike (2 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> I think you need to take into account that in a year it`ll be 365000 deaths from covid! Sounds a little more serious now I think



Less that 13% of annual deaths., half the number from heart disease.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I spent a couple of hours this morning getting old bike chains ready for making decorations next week. Now they look like this:
> 
> View attachment 607197
> 
> ...


You plan on cleaning them, I think they'd look better with nothing dripping off them.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

Speicher said:


> I would like to ask a question on here, rather than the open forum.
> 
> As you know, some of my neighbours are moving house. One of those houses (with exactly the same stairs arrangement) had a stair lift installed about one year ago. The current occupiers do not know if the new owners want it, and if they do not want it, would installing it at their new house be uneconomical. In the event that it is not needed, or being moved, I have said that I would like to discuss buying it from them.
> 
> ...


£450 upwards on ebay. However I found one for just 1p Stairlift here!
There's a catch somewhere.

If the stairs are the same in both houses it shouldn't take much to remove, transfer and re-fit in your house.


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2021)

Another hotel booked for a weekend in December. Madness are in Town.  Booked into Hilton Hampton near NQ Manchester. Should be handy for the Arena (for the concert), Pawn till Dusk and The Wash House (best cocktail bars in Mcr). Hic.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2021)

The A14 leaving Felixstowe has been closed for most of the afternoon due to a major diesel spillage (200 litres!) leaving just one road out for all local traffic & all the containers/trailers leaving the port, so the whole area has been in gridlock. One of my colleagues gave up trying to get home and came back to work for a few hours. 

As my commute takes me around the back roads and along the seafront, I knew nothing of this until the rest of the late shift failed to turn up on time


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Another hotel booked for a weekend in December. Madness are in Town.  Booked into Hilton Hampton near NQ Manchester. Should be handy for the Arena (for the concert), Pawn till Dusk and The Wash House (best cocktail bars in Mcr). Hic.


I've got 3 trips to Nottingham already booked for various gigs - Wasuremono, Dry Cleaning & The Mission.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You plan on cleaning them, I think they'd look better with nothing dripping off them.



I've got as much off them as I can so far; now they can at least be handled. To be fair the worst of the "dirt" is a combination of pitting, colour and rust.

I'll do a final clean when they're in their final shapes.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've got as much off them as I can so far; now they can at least be handled. To be fair the worst of the "dirt" is a combination of pitting, colour and rust.
> 
> I'll do a final clean when they're in their final shapes.


Two pints of diesel and soak the lot in them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Two pints of diesel and soak the lot in them.



Wouldn't be allowed. I'll find something suitably noxious though...


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2021)

Tomato & basil soup, plus sausages, new potatoes, a tomato and the last of the Polish vegetable salad.

Now for the second half of the footy.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wouldn't be allowed. I'll find something suitable noxious though...



Turps, paraffin or white spirit might do...


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> The A14 leaving Felixstowe has been closed for most of the afternoon due to a major diesel spillage (200 litres!) leaving just one road out for all local traffic & all the containers/trailers leaving the port, so the whole area has been in gridlock. *One of my colleagues gave up trying to get home and came back to work for a few hours.*
> 
> As my commute takes me around the back roads and along the seafront, I knew nothing of this until the rest of the late shift failed to turn up on time


And he's back again - got 1/2 a mile up the road and it's total gridlock.


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> £450 upwards on ebay. However I found one for just 1p Stairlift here!
> There's a catch somewhere.
> 
> If the stairs are the same in both houses it shouldn't take much to remove, transfer and re-fit in your house.



Earlier today, I spoke to the person who installed my mother's stair lift. Removing a stairlift, and installing it is possible. The same amount of work is involved whether it moves one hundred yards or fifty miles. They are an independent family-owned firm, not a national franchise.

Installing a straight-forward stair lift takes about four hours. So (my guessimate) for two men to dismantle one, say one hour, and install it, say six hours for two people at £20 per hour equals  two times seven times 20 is £280, or £370 if it is £30 per hour.

They paid £3000 for it one year ago. I am guessing that the people moving in might want to keep it, but it is not included in the selling price of the house. Or if they move it, I have found someone prepared to do that. When I told the man the name of the company that installed it, his next question was do I know the model number, not "eeeekkk you must be joking".


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> And he's back again - got 1/2 a mile up the road and it's total gridlock.


He can keep you company on the late shift. Split the work load.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> He can keep you company on the late shift. Split the work load.


Sod that - I'm on a bike so no traffic hold ups for me


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2021)

Waiting for the spin dryer to finish.

Before @classic33 asks: no I'm not trying to clean bike chains in the washer.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Waiting for the spin dryer to finish.
> 
> *Before @classic33 asks: no I'm not trying to clean bike chains in the washer.*


Would I do that?

Especially since you said you're using the spin drier.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would I do that?
> 
> Especially since you said you're using the spin drier.



Experience tells me that you might be thinking that way...


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Experience tells me that you might be thinking that way...


Who ever heard of washing something in a spin drier?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Sep 2021)

I got my car's sim activated this afternoon. I've no idea why this didn't happen when I bought it. I suspect it was because the salesman wasn't too hot on technology. Anyhow, this new bit of technology will help me find it the next time I forget where I've parked it. As it's just outside the flats I don't really need to use it now. And if I've forgotten tomorrow morning, I'll probably forget that I have an app to find it. We'll cross that bridge when I drive over it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> what does that mean? secret ingredient?



Just that the cup was part of an Alice in Wonderland set. Think Mad Hatters tea party and you have the idea. My tea cup is the same size as a small tea pot. So plenty of tea contained within to drink.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got my car's sim activated this afternoon. I've no idea why this didn't happen when I bought it. I suspect it was because the salesman wasn't too hot on technology. Anyhow, this new bit of technology will help me find it the next time I forget where I've parked it. As it's just outside the flats I don't really need to use it now. And if I've forgotten tomorrow morning, I'll probably forget that I have an app to find it. We'll cross that bridge when I drive over it.


Can you control your car using the app?


----------



## tyred (2 Sep 2021)

I dug a tyre with a bit of life left in it out of my store and replaced the the lumpy, knackered rear tyre of my market stall find Raleigh Vitesse and adjusted the slightly loose headset and adjusted the saddle for me. I'll take it on it's maiden voyage tomorrow. 

It was well worth a tenner. It's got decent components in good order and seems a pretty responsive bike. Plain gauge 531 I believe.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Sep 2021)

I can unlock it and lock it, set up geo-fencing to let me know if it's been taken out of where I've authorised other people to drive it and I can use the app to authorise said legal takers and drivers away. If it were a fully electric car, I could set the heating on, which could be useful for chilly mornings. It also tells me that if I wanted to drive it more than 178 miles, I'd best put some more fuel in it. 

So, to sum up, pretty useless for everyday use.....


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> The A14 leaving Felixstowe has been closed for most of the afternoon due to a major diesel spillage (200 litres!) leaving just one road out for all local traffic & all the containers/trailers leaving the port, so the whole area has been in gridlock. One of my colleagues gave up trying to get home and came back to work for a few hours.
> 
> As my commute takes me around the back roads and along the seafront, I knew nothing of this until the rest of the late shift failed to turn up on time


I heard about that on the wireless. There's not many other routes in or out for hgv's, are there! 
A bike sounds like the best form of transport 👍


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2021)

September is National Happy Cat Month


----------



## raleighnut (3 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got my car's sim activated this afternoon. I've no idea why this didn't happen when I bought it. I suspect it was because the salesman wasn't too hot on technology. Anyhow, this new bit of technology will help me find it the next time I forget where I've parked it. As it's just outside the flats I don't really need to use it now. And if I've forgotten tomorrow morning, I'll probably forget that I have an app to find it. We'll cross that bridge when I drive over it.



View: https://youtu.be/t3J_2R9rAp8


----------



## DCLane (3 Sep 2021)

Another velodrome ticked off the list - I rode at Derby today in their first session since re-opening on the 1st.

Back there again on Monday with son no. 2, hopefully to get accreditation sorted.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> September is National Happy Cat Month


No, it is Bourbon Heritage Month. Also Better Breakfast Month.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2021)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/t3J_2R9rAp8



Floyd always rocks.
You'll never walk alone...
Liverpool!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2021)

Carousel, too.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2021)

I'm having an early one.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, it is Bourbon Heritage Month. Also Better Breakfast Month.


Both of those would lead to some very happy cats.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm having an early one.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Jenkins (3 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I heard about that on the wireless. There's not many other routes in or out for hgv's, are there!
> A bike sounds like the best form of transport 👍


Only two roads into Felixstowe - the A14 which carries the vast majority of the traffic and the High Road through the Trimleys and Walton which is mainly local traffic. When the A14 is closed everything is diverted through Walton & Trimley, but the road isn't really suitable and until Wednesday evening had been closed due to a gas main repair with a diversion down narrow residential streets. That would have made things really interesting!

I may have been quietly chuckling for the last mile and a half of the ride home using the cycle lane to speed past the almost stationary traffic


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> I often wonder why companies publish email addresses and then don't bother to reply to email enquiries.


We must be dealing with the same supplier of Engine parts


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2021)

Well today is starting slowly 
I had a dream last night that our decorator had finished
It's Friday at last


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2021)

And today im volunteering in the local school tomassist with covid testing of pupils.

Everyone else is being paid, but by the time the Revenue have had their pound of flesh there wouldn't be much left for me, so im being paid in tea and biscuits.

Its utterly boring, so wothy of inclusion in this thread.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2021)

First cuppa went down well
Cat has been fed
Workstation is set up awaiting the pilot


----------



## Drago (3 Sep 2021)

Enjoying a hot Clooney's and an oaty bar.


----------



## mybike (3 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would I do that?
> 
> Especially since you said you're using the spin drier.



That would be interesting, a load of bike chains in the spin drier.


----------



## mybike (3 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, it is Bourbon Heritage Month. Also Better Breakfast Month.









Yummy


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2021)

Anybody free to contact two major companies and give them some customer service training


----------



## Illaveago (3 Sep 2021)

Morning .
We are here in Bournemouth . It was a bit chilly on the beach yesterday. We stayed there to watch the air show . Sadly the Lanc didn't turn up. We had a Dakota and Spitfire and Hurricane . There was a display by a 4 aircraft team of Republic Thunderbolt , Mustang, Spitfire and Hispano Me 109 . The Typhoon is painted up in a dark colour scheme with union jack flag painted on it .
Off down to the beach later .
Bye !


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2021)

I've made a cake. 
All I have to do, tomorrow morning, is turn it into a Sonic the Hedgehog for grandson's 7th birthday party 🎉


----------



## oldwheels (3 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got my car's sim activated this afternoon. I've no idea why this didn't happen when I bought it. I suspect it was because the salesman wasn't too hot on technology. Anyhow, this new bit of technology will help me find it the next time I forget where I've parked it. As it's just outside the flats I don't really need to use it now. And if I've forgotten tomorrow morning, I'll probably forget that I have an app to find it. We'll cross that bridge when I drive over it.


Friends of mine were at a Trade Show in Birmingham a few years ago. When they came out at stopping time everything was covered in snow and they could not find their car. They along with dozens of others had to go round wiping snow off number plates to find their car. An app [ which did not exist in those days] would have been useful.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Sep 2021)

We have sunshine at long last.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Sep 2021)

Grey and misty morning with no wind so out on trike early again. Put my lights on to be more visible to the sparse traffic.
Stopped at the farm shop for cheese and bacon. Expensive but far better than coop stuff and none of the white gunge off the bacon.
Being a neighbourly lot we cooperate and take other peoples bins in from the street if not busy. Yesterday was glass bin day and it was not worth putting my bin out. Puzzled then to hear a bin coming up my path. Went out to see and my neighbour was looking puzzled at my bin with another beside him as he assumed the one beside the gate was mine. It was in fact from the holiday house across the street and since the owners have arrived there is now a large bonfire which will cover my car in ash. 😠


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Friends of mine were at a Trade Show in Birmingham a few years ago. When they came out at stopping time everything was covered in snow and they could not find their car. They along with dozens of others had to go round wiping snow off number plates to find their car. An app [ which did not exist in those days] would have been useful.


Also, I've just discovered that I can set my car's alarm off remotely. This would help them find it in a Birmingham whiteout with their eyes shut.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Sep 2021)

just had some leftover steak & cheese calzone for breakfast I guess bourbon is next?


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2021)

We all have to make arrangements to collect all the stuff from our desks at work as we won't be allowed to have desk drawers whenever we get back to the office and no personal belongings will be allowed on the desks. 

I hope I didn't leave any food in mine

It's so long since I have been to the office I almost forget how to get there


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Who ever heard of washing something in a spin drier?



Now come on, don't suddenly start getting logical on me here.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2021)

One large company have at last replied just waiting for the other one now ... But not holding my breath


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2021)

I've just finished a geography lesson with a large jigsaw map of Germany, and help from a smaller one discreetly hidden in my folder to check which state goes where.

It's remarkable what we take for granted: several of my clients had never made a jigsaw before so it took a while to build it.


----------



## carpiste (3 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> What's in the soup machine?
> 
> And more importantly, what did you pick up on sticker?


Butternut squash, Kale and chickpeas  And it was yummy!
I got a couple of tubs of Edamame beans, tuna chunks, Greengages and Mushrooms. I love yellow sticker bargains


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2021)

I'm at work 😔


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> We have sunshine at long last.


Won't last long.


----------



## carpiste (3 Sep 2021)

The back is better so I`ll be going out for a ride today. I ordered a suspension seat post which came this morning from Tredz. Haven`t a clue if it will work or help but it was a cheap bit of kit so worth a try. Grey and cool out with very little in the way of wind so hopefully I`m in for a pleasant ride.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Sep 2021)

Somebody on the mainland has posted a picture of their stolen motorhome in the hope it may turn up here and be noticed. There are so many of them I doubt if anybody would and in any case surely the number plate would be changed.
The avalanche of touroid of course brings unwelcome baggage and there are reports of an increase in shoplifting. Somebody has “ borrowed” the Angling Club dinghy and trailer from Loch Assapol tho’ general opinion is that is hundreds of miles away by now.
When we had a shop bus parties had to be carefully watched and we still lost stuff. A friend with a different kind of shop reckoned they shoplifted more than they bought. She reckoned it would be better to close the shop when they came. Little old ladies were the worst.


----------



## carpiste (3 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Somebody on the mainland has posted a picture of their stolen motorhome in the hope it may turn up here and be noticed. There are so many of them I doubt if anybody would and in any case surely the number plate would be changed.
> The avalanche of touroid of course brings unwelcome baggage and there are reports of an increase in shoplifting. Somebody has “ borrowed” the Angling Club dinghy and trailer from Loch Assapol tho’ general opinion is that is hundreds of miles away by now.
> When we had a shop bus parties had to be carefully watched and we still lost stuff. A friend with a different kind of shop reckoned they shoplifted more than they bought. She reckoned it would be better to close the shop when they came. Little old ladies were the worst.


From everything you say about tourists it`s a wonder anyone would want to visit or live where you are! Sounds like that hell on earth, crime capital of the UK that is Emmerdale. Or is it Coronation street?


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Sep 2021)

I was asked today the best question I've ever been asked while teaching.

One of my P2s ran up to me, all excited, and asked 'Why do we have toes?' 

I had to go and look it up. I just love teaching kids at that age, everything is new and wonderful.


----------



## carpiste (3 Sep 2021)

why do we have toes?


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2021)

Warm, grey and reasonably still here chez Casa Reynard.

It is Madam Poppy's 12th birthday today, so I have taken some beef fillet out of the freezer for tonight. There *may* be some left for the humans after the girls have had their share.

I got a note dropped through my letterbox from the Highways agency saying my trees are obstructing the road. No, they're not. The problem is an elderberry growing on public land, which I am not obliged to trim back. But I will do it at some point, just to keep the peace. However, I will leave the clippings in situ, because I am a vindictive little bag... 

I slept ok-ish, and I am beginning to feel a bit more chipper. My knees feel really wobbly for some odd reason though...

Anyways, it is almost lunchtime.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Butternut squash, Kale and chickpeas  And it was yummy!
> I got a couple of tubs of Edamame beans, tuna chunks, Greengages and Mushrooms. I love yellow sticker bargains





It's my turn to go furkling for yellow sticker bargains tomorrow evening.


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> why do we have toes?



*The main function of your toes is to provide posture and balance, support our body weight, and propulsion during the gait cycle. Not only do your toes help thrust your body forward when you walk, they actually help increase the length of your stride allowing you to run faster.*

I did simplify the language somewhat.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> why do we have toes?



Toes are one of many things we don't think about day to day, when our eldest was just a todler we used to get questions like that, "why do buses have wheels, why do houses have chimneys", were two of his.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> why do we have toes?


You think mine are bad you ought to see the camels toes


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> From everything you say about tourists it`s a wonder anyone would want to visit or live where you are! Sounds like that hell on earth, crime capital of the UK that is Emmerdale. Or is it Coronation street?



Albert Square !


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> why do we have toes?



My mate doesn't have any ! Chopped off unfortunately, with possibly more of his feet to follow. Circulation problems from Type 1 diabetes.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2021)

Lunch negotiated. A roll filled with Krakowska sausage and gruyere, a banana, an orange and two


----------



## postman (3 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I was asked today the best question I've ever been asked while teaching.
> 
> One of my P2s ran up to me, all excited, and asked 'Why do we have toes?'
> 
> I had to go and look it up. I just love teaching kids at that age, everything is new and wonderful.


Cos socks need friends simple innit.


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> the camels toes



Just don't google that.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> From everything you say about tourists it`s a wonder anyone would want to visit or live where you are! Sounds like that hell on earth, crime capital of the UK that is Emmerdale. Or is it Coronation street?


There are peaks depending on season and also events. Some events we regarded as shoplifters conventions and thefts of dinghys and small outboards for example peaked at yachting events.
One sadly too common happening was for somebody to suss out potential targets and make off with whatever early on a Monday morning and be off on the early boat before anyone noticed the theft. At that time the Monday first ferry was earlier so that school pupils who went to Oban could get to school by 9 o'clock.
Juvenile drug dealers would come over on the late boat on a Friday night and go to whatever disco was on and be off again on the first boat next morning. They sometimes stole cars which were left unlocked at the Craignure ferry terminal. Some got caught as people recognised strangers driving a known car.
Having said all that there is very little crime and while I now lock my car at night house doors are left unlocked commonly.
There was a tendency for people to borrow a car left unlocked to get home the 10 miles or so to where they lived without asking permission. There was no intention to actually steal it, just borrow it.
Newcomers to the island sometimes thought they had arrived in thieves paradise but they did not last long.
We are nothing like the mainland.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Sep 2021)

wearing long pants & socks to the office for the first time in a long time. this will make the lunchtime gym switcheroo take another minute or two


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2021)

I have watered my tomato plants and sprayed some more oily stuff on various mower parts.

Had to switch to GT85 as I'd run out of WD40.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> *The main function of your toes is to provide posture and balance, support our body weight, and propulsion during the gait cycle. Not only do your toes help thrust your body forward when you walk, they actually help increase the length of your stride allowing you to run faster.*
> 
> I did simplify the language somewhat.


Why only ten toes?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why only ten toes?


So you can count them using your fingers?


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2021)

A cat has 18 toes. Five on each front paw and four on each back paw.

Unless it is a Hemmingway Cat aka polydactyl. Then it can have as many toes as it likes.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Just don't google that.


If you need to Google it , why are you laughing


----------



## dave r (3 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> If you need to Google it , why are you laughing



Because I Googled it once before.


----------



## pawl (3 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> 16 miles yesterday got me over the 1000 mile mark by four miles to be precise.Usually l am up around 2000 at this time of the year I suppose it’s not to bad given it’s made up of 15 mile rides. Checked the longest ride was 30 miles.I’ve not ventured to far from home with Mrs p being unwell. Happily she is recovering well Still has to see the Oncologist to check that there are no cancerous cells





Results re cancer quite positive Cancer stage 2 one ovary no evidence of spread As a precaution MrsP will see an oncologist re preventive therapy Likely to be hormonal therapy rather than Chemotherapy Surgeon did say that given every thing that was removed except the one overly showed no signs of cancer cells Lymph nodes are clear So both of us are feeling more positive

Once again thank all the wonderful people on here who offered support


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2021)

Simba has just brought us a live mouse, and ran upstairs with it, and deposited it on my son's carpet. I sprang into action and placed it outside under a bush. It must have got into the cat run as ours are house cats. Not sure it will survive as these little things usually die of shock.


----------



## carpiste (3 Sep 2021)

Back from my 1st ride in a few days and the back held upwell and no sign of any pain. The new suspension post is ok, at least it is longer than the original one so I now ride higher in the seat in a more comfy position. I`m not sure how much the thing softens the blow of potholes as yet, as I still avoid them, but it did feel a little more comfy than usual.... maybe psychological?


----------



## fossyant (3 Sep 2021)

Iccle mouse is still alive - not moved far so popped a small plate of water out for it. Not sure if it's a youngster TBH.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Won't last long.


Apart from a few clouds, it has lasted up to now, along with some welcome warmth - and an unwelcome breeze.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So you can count them using your fingers?


And if I don't want to go metric?


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Apart from a few clouds, it has lasted up to now, along with some welcome warmth - and an unwelcome breeze.


That breeze'll be the breeze of rain. It'll Chuck it down soon, you watch.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Sep 2021)

Went out pre-work to get a pack of Weetabix as I was running low. Got home and found that a pack of lemon slices had found their way into my backpack.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> That breeze'll be the breeze of rain. It'll Chuck it down soon, you watch.


Not a chance. The BBC shows it as clear and dry for a while and I'd trust them over a random bloke that keeps predicting non-existent heatwaves


----------



## carpiste (3 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Went out pre-work to get a pack of Weetabix as I was running low. Got home and found that a pack of lemon slices had found their way into my backpack.


You`re a shoplifter???


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Not a chance. The BBC shows it as clear and dry for a while and I'd trust them over a random bloke that keeps predicting non-existent heatwaves


T'were the BBC who said there'd be a heatwave last month. 
I were correct about the 28th June and two weeks later(mid July).


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2021)

Relaxing at last 
Been such a stressful day


----------



## Illaveago (3 Sep 2021)

Evening.
It has been warm and sunny on the beach today. We thought that it might turn out a bit chilly like yesterday but we were wrong! We had to slap on the factor 50 .
It got a bit misty later in the afternoon and some of the planes started disappearing . We had to leave the beach before the Typhoon did it's afternoon display as we had to get back for our 6 o' clock meal . The evening Typhoon display was really impressive, you could see the afterburner glowing in the twilight . We stayed on to watch the parachutists and then the aerobatic planes with the fireworks . We will go out to watch the fireworks at 10 tonight .


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2021)

Had a nice forty miles on my €10 Raleigh Vitesse. I'm amazed at how well it rides. It just requires a Brooks saddle and some bar ends to improve comfort and a wide range freewheel for the hills around here.


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2021)

Oh, and I'm trying to work out if my Biopace chainset makes the slightest difference to anything....


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Oh, and I'm trying to work out if my Biopace chainset makes the slightest difference to anything....


Never found any difference myself.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2021)

Lovely supper of beef fillet (medium rare), new potatoes and steamed green beans.

Been a while since I last had a steak and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> You`re a shoplifter???



No, he had a snaccident...


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Simba has just brought us a live mouse, and ran upstairs with it, and deposited it on my son's carpet. I sprang into action and placed it outside under a bush. It must have got into the cat run as ours are house cats. Not sure it will survive as these little things usually die of shock.



Lexi brought me a vole. It was very dead. Well, as dead as a vole can be when it's got no head...


----------



## carpiste (3 Sep 2021)

Grandson is 18 tomorrow! How time flies! Daughter has arranged for him to have his first driving lessons, it was really hard to get an instructor, and he will be starting on Wednesday. I reckon with the lessons and then the delays in driving tests it`s going to be around March before he is ready for his first car... it`s my treat, up to £3000, but I`m not paying for his insurance! 
So tomorrow is going to be busy so I doubt there`ll be much time to get a ride in. But there`s always Sunday


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2021)

It's time to visit the Land of Nod. I'll just swing the Model T into action.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> It's time to visit the Land of Nod. I'll just swing the Model T into action.


Legs Tyred!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Legs Tyred!!


The Ford Model T was only slightly less tiring then walking, as a mode of transportation/intellectual exercise.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> The Ford Model T was only slightly less tiring then walking, as a mode of transportation/intellectual exercise.


Wouldn't surprise me if he wasn't joking, and he does have access to one.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2021)

Time to put the writing (and a flirty racing driver) away for the night and head off to bedfordshire.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2021)

The National Lottery has annoyed me by emailing me that I've won a prize then telling me that I can't log into the app 'at this time' to find out out how much I've won...

Also posted in Trivial Annoyances


----------



## DCLane (4 Sep 2021)

An early start today as I'm the driver/mechanic/soigneur/etc. (i.e. parent!) off to the Cold Dark North emergency services support race. It's September (cold), 5am (dark) and we're off to Lancashire (north). Son no. 2's been recovering from side-effects of his Covid injection, so I'm not expecting much but he's back racing after 2 weeks of none.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2021)

Well that was easy
Time for some pre feed the cat miles


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of beef fillet (medium rare), new potatoes and steamed green beans.
> 
> *Been a while since I last had a steak* and I really enjoyed it.



Is that why it was 'rare'?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2021)

I've finished my toast.

Blue sky outside. Maybe a short ride is in the offing later.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2021)

Morning.
Just getting up . Breakfast is at 8.
There is some blueish sky with a few fluffy clouds . We are going to pop into town today for a change . The air displays have been good and we were caught out by the hot weather yesterday . We had prepared for it being cool . Could have done with some long sleeves but the factor 50 has worked .
They have goats wandering around on the cliffs. It is a bit of a surprise to see one pop out of the undergrowth . I think they are there to control the vegetation .
Apparently the Lanc is at Duxford. It had some engineering work done on it and are waiting for the wind to change so that they don't have to take off over the M11.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2021)

It is our 45th welding Anniversary today. 
Sapphire we think. How long before is it before you get to Interesting Diecast model ?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2021)

A very Happy Anniversary Mr & Mrs Illaveago!! 
💐


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is our 45th welding Anniversary today.
> Sapphire we think. How long before is it before you get to Interesting Diecast model ?



Happy Anniversary, well done.


----------



## mybike (4 Sep 2021)

Hmm, the 'like' button has changed & it's not quite so obvious it has been licked ticked as it was. Not a good change.


----------



## pawl (4 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is our 45th welding Anniversary today.
> Sapphire we think. How long before is it before you get to Interesting Diecast model ?




Congratulations


----------



## oldwheels (4 Sep 2021)

Grey start to the day with a slight wind.
Not feeling very enthusiastic but may go out about midday for a trike run as traffic is usually lighter on changeover day.
Our library has reopend but only for a while on Saturdays. Apparently I ordered a book which has now turned up so I better go and hand in the books I have had since prepandemic and have a look at it.
The library is now in the school and has a rather juvenile slant for obvious reasons. They also have "popular " fiction which I do not find inspiring. Argyll and Bute library service in general is very much the poor relation in management and literary terms.
Access to a good library was one of the things we missed when we first came here 50 years ago but other aspects of life here make up for the shortcomings.


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2021)

The mouse has moved on overnight - no sign of it in the garden.


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is our 45th welding Anniversary today.
> Sapphire we think. How long before is it before you get to Interesting Diecast model ?



Congratulations


----------



## fossyant (4 Sep 2021)

Todays job, is another section of the kitchen floor with this 'paint'. Dries OK in 12 hours if you put a tiny thin layer on it. Might be a few weeks before I'm fully happy. The hallway looks great now it's had it's second coat.

I also ned to fit two new cartridge bearings to my old MTB - It has a STX headset (threaded) and the bearings are hard to get. Found two 'NOS' on ebay for £23 delivered - sounds expensive, but that's roughly what my FS's headset bearings cost. I'll keep the old bearings and get the callipers out and measure them to see if there is a modern equivalent.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2021)

Happy anniversary to Mr & Mrs @Illaveago and strangely enough just back from a nice 45 ride


----------



## postman (4 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is our 45th welding Anniversary today.
> Sapphire we think. How long before is it before you get to Interesting Diecast model ?


Congratulations I'll send Sir Cliff round to sing it to you soon.


----------



## postman (4 Sep 2021)

postman said:


> Congratulations I'll send Sir Cliff round to sing it to you soon.


Oh and another thing,if breakfast is at 8,what number do you live at so I can send a card.


----------



## DCLane (4 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is our 45th welding Anniversary today.
> Sapphire we think. How long before is it before you get to Interesting Diecast model ?



Congratulations

Son no 2 had an early finish in his race: he's as recovered from his Covid jab as I thought he was, but not as recovered as he thought he was


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time to put the writing (and a flirty racing driver) away for the night and head off to bedfordshire.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Where do you keep the flirty racing driver?
Must be hard to fold before placing in a drawer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is our 45th welding Anniversary today.
> Sapphire we think. How long before is it before you get to Interesting Diecast model ?


Best wishes to Mr and Mrs. @Illaveago .
Any year is a year for interesting die cast model.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2021)

I've just dispatched a bacon butty. I've also done a load of laundry but, distracted by having to clear the gunge out of the fabric conditioner compartment, forgot to put washing powder in. Oh well, there was nothing particularly mucky in the laundry basket.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2021)

Beautiful Daughter is about to start Schhool and in Germany that means she gets a Schultüte. She wants a "cute unicorn" and I've been briefed to draw same.
I'm better at boats than Unicorns but still, I had a go:







Needs work.

(Previous version on the "your picture of the day", then I realised Unicorns probably should have two ears...)


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2021)

Grey and warm here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning, I have done a load of laundry and got the dough on for a bread. And I've done some writing.

I am feeling a bit more chipper. Have decided to give Tesco a miss tonight, because there is still plenty of stuff in the fridge. The only things I am short of is bread and sweet peppers. I can rectify the first, and can manage without the second.

It is almost lunchtime. I shall listen to the qualifying from Zandvoort.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2021)

Happy anniversary to Mr & Mrs @Illaveago


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where do you keep the flirty racing driver?
> Must be hard to fold before placing in a drawer.



I keep the flirty racing driver in my head. He just has his own little compartment.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Daughter is about to start Schhool and in Germany that means she gets a Schultüte. She wants a "cute unicorn" and I've been briefed to draw same.
> I'm better at boats than Unicorns but still, I had a go:
> 
> View attachment 607535
> ...



Actually, that's not half bad...  You might want to look at "My Little Pony" pics to get a better feel of the overall shape, especially the hooves - those aren't quite there.


----------



## DCLane (4 Sep 2021)

Note to self: the Goat Gap café near Ingleborough does excellent food.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I keep the flirty racing driver in my head. He just has his own little compartment.


He's only little then!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The National Lottery has annoyed me by emailing me that I've won a prize then telling me that I can't log into the app 'at this time' to find out out how much I've won...
> 
> Also posted in Trivial Annoyances


£2.40 😂


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2021)

1976 was the year of the long hot drought and Dutch Elm disease! The drought broke a few days after our wedding and a lot of tourist things shut up early.  We stayed in an exotic place called Hayling Island and visited Southsea and Portsmouth. A hovercraft ride across to the Isle of White resulted in us catching a coach trip around the island ending up at Alum Bay, the place with the coloured sand . We did a world tour in miniature when we visited Tucktonia. It was a miniature model world which had recently opened way back then. We didn't earn enough to do the real thing !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2021)

This morning we went round the Russel Coates Museum . We are knackered ! Over 3 hours of culture looking at artwork and interesting objects they collected from around the world . If your other half ever complains about your collecting cycles take them round the museum . We haven't started! 
It is very interesting . A bit of culture and well worth a visit . You may need a rest afterwards as we did !


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Sep 2021)

Just made a brew. It's 3.14pm


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> This morning we went round the Russel Coates Museum . We are knackered ! Over 3 hours of culture looking at artwork and interesting objects they collected from around the world . If your other half ever complains about your collecting cycles take them round the museum . We haven't started!
> It is very interesting . A bit of culture and well worth a visit . You may need a rest afterwards as we did !


Been many a time! That and the Pitt Rivers in Oxford are victorian gems. Its Grade II* listed to boot.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2021)

How come the Railway Children managed to climb up and over the tunnel faster than the runners managed to run through it ? 

A family of potential Olympic gold medal winners there !


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Actually, that's not half bad...  You might want to look at "My Little Pony" pics to get a better feel of the overall shape, especially the hooves - those aren't quite there.



Point taken on the Hooves; they are from the original image is on a T-Shirt that Tinybug absolutely loves; my "commission" was to redraw that specific Unicorn but "with wings"


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> How come the Railway Children managed to climb up and over the tunnel faster than the runners managed to run through it ?
> 
> A family of potential Olympic gold medal winners there !


The extras union advised their members to walk through the tunnel for health and safety compliance.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2021)

Well, that's me back from a birthday party for quite a few 6 & 7 year old boys.. 
One ate a chocolate cupcake, including the paper wrapper. Another seemed to enjoy chicken nuggets dipped in orange juice. 

I might just take up drinking again 😜


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Sep 2021)

Nice cold glass of chocolate milk quoffed at 4pm


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2021)

I am watching the W-series from Zandvoort


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Point taken on the Hooves; they are from the original image is on a T-Shirt that Tinybug absolutely loves; my "commission" was to redraw that specific Unicorn but "with wings"



Ah right.  Tracing paper, maybe?


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I keep the flirty racing driver in my head. He just has his own little compartment.


Found his car!


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> He's only little then!



My imagination is infinite.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Found his car!
> View attachment 607599



Oh god, no!!! 

We don't "do" Ferraris chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh god, no!!!
> 
> We don't "do" Ferraris chez Casa Reynard.


Sure the second one is a Stewart.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2021)

The flying at Bournemouth has been suspended . A wing walker biplane went into the sea near Poole. Not sure what has happened .

I thought it was a bit quiet ! 

Not sure how the people are . I hope they are alright .


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2021)

Seems they are OK!


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sure the second one is a Stewart.



No, it's a Mercedes. It's silver with turquoise. Those look like 2018-ish F1 cars, the Ferrari is driven by Seb - white helmet with the German flag stripe.

You're way out on the era, I'm afraid. 

Another of my characters drives one of these.  Motor racing's equivalent of a gorilla made to wear a dinner jacket...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is our 45th welding Anniversary today.
> Sapphire we think. How long before is it before you get to Interesting Diecast model ?


Happy Anniversary Mr and Mrs @Illaveago !!!


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2021)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2021)

Had a lovely supper of cream, mushroom & garlic pasta, and a lovely large pear for afters.

Now watching the action from Tokyo.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2021)

I made a pizza, with crescent roll dough, pepperoni, mozzarella, and fresh basil from the garden, along with a bit of oregano. Mrs. GA is away in Chicago.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2021)

Time to put the writing away and head off to bed. Might let my imagination join me for the night instead of putting it away. 

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I made a pizza, with crescent roll dough, pepperoni, mozzarella, and fresh basil from the garden, along with a bit of oregano. Mrs. GA is away in Chicago.


Did you save a slice?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2021)

Looks like my early am miles are running late today


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Looks like my early am miles are running late today


Mine just aren’t happening at all. Took ages to nod off so just up and have no urge to cycle. Someone has stolen my mojo.  Just walking for me I think.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

Good morning.

I see sunshine outside.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Sep 2021)

The sun must be turned to 11 this morning as it is also poking through the morning cloud in Kent as well.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Been many a time! That and the Pitt Rivers in Oxford are victorian gems. Its Grade II* listed to boot.
> View attachment 607571


I think it is that bit Which needs urgent work on it . I think they need £1,000,000 to restore it . Water has been coming in and there is a crack in that curved bit .


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Sep 2021)

Pitt Rivers museum is one of my favourite museums in the country. It always reminds me of someone dumping their collection of stuff in the spare room but never getting round to it.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2021)

Morning.
I'm a bit flat . I'm going to have to get my charger out of my car .
The weather here is a bit greyish with a bit of blue sky showing through in places . Yesterday afternoon it went really grey again. Not sure if the flying will resume again today . It is a bit of a shame as all of the traders have paid a lot to be here .


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2021)

Busy morning, so far. I've unlocked the sheds and bike ready for a ride. But, first, domestic chores... We now have a clean filter in the tumble drier (the main one at the bottom, not the one in the door) and the wood burner has been put back in its place. 
The ashes have been scattered on the flower beds.. 

I think I deserve a ☕


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2021)

@Reynard Here's the ancient mulberry tree we were talking about 🌴


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2021)

We will be popping into town soon . Does anyone need anything from the shops ?


----------



## oldwheels (5 Sep 2021)

Grey and windy but not yet raining tho' it is forecast to come later today and continue tomorrow.
Indoor chores day I think.
Tried a walk yesterday but since my balance is not good it was a bit fraught but need to get my walking muscles working. 
Car is due an annual service and MOT soon but the local garage will do a collect and return for me. The trike would be ok for collecting the car from the garage but not for getting back home due to the long steep hill.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

I've been doing more creative stuff. 

My hands are all painty


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2021)

More - DIY - another section of the kitchen floor done, only about 5 tiles to go. Sectioned off the wet paint with an ironing board. Fortunately the cat's understand not to walk on the floor - probably as it pongs.

Time for a ride shortly once fueled with coffee.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Sep 2021)

Haze is better than greys. This is my morning's weather observation. 

Tea and coffee done, yesterday's Bratwurst seem to have filled me up so much that brunch is going to be closer to high tea.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you save a slice?


No. Too good for that, Pizza for one. I do not think anyone else would appreciate the amount of basil and oregano I put on a pizza. I grow my own basil. And Mrs. GA is in Chicago, so she has a world of options for good pizza.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Busy morning, so far.* I've unlocked the sheds and bike* ready for a ride. But, first, domestic chores... We now have a clean filter in the tumble drier (the main one at the bottom, not the one in the door) and the wood burner has been put back in its place.
> The ashes have been scattered on the flower beds..
> 
> I think I deserve a ☕


W
Was the bike in seperate sheds, or that large it required more than one shed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> W
> Was the bike in seperate sheds, or that large it required more than one shed.



Don't be silly; the sheds are where the servants sleep: they can't do the household chores locked up...


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We will be popping into town soon . Does anyone need anything from the shops ?



Milk and bread please.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't have a metal detector either.
> 
> Didn't want you to feel alone there @Reynard.


See what I mean about keeping an ear to the ground.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...asure-unearthed-France-lost-capital-city.html


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

Just got my voting papers and sent an application for a postal vote. I know there are issues with postal votes but I may not be in Stuttgart at the right day and time; besides the authorities are encouraging postal votes generally because of Corona.

When I cast this vote it will mean I've voted more in German elections than UK elections. In fact, from next year I'll have lived longer in Germany than the UK.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2021)

Warm and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I have done a load of laundry and watered the tomato plants. Now about to sort some lunch and settle back to listen to the Dutch GP. At least we'll get a GP this weekend, and I won't have to listen to jack Nicholls and Joylon Palmer wittering on about chess and cheese. Actually, that *was* quite entertaining, but I'd much rather listen to motor racing commentary...

Oh, and thanks for the reminder @Andy in Germany - I need to fill in my voting thingumy doodat whatsit as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> W
> Was the bike in seperate sheds, or that large it required more than one shed.


I have one proper shed and two lesser sheds. And had a bike to unlock, too.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 607715
> 
> 
> @Reynard Here's the ancient mulberry tree we were talking about 🌴



That's cool!  Can tell by the shape it's a mulberry, it looks a lot like one of mine.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> See what I mean about keeping an ear to the ground.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...asure-unearthed-France-lost-capital-city.html



Underneath all of that on the bottom layer is probably a desk.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2021)

I hate DIY


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I hate DIY


It's fine when you give it as an instruction to someone else.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I hate DIY



If it's any consolation, I can't stand cooking.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> If it's any consolation, I can't stand cooking.


You have to eat, you don't have to DIY.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You have to eat, you don't have to DIY.



I make stuff out of wood and fix bikes; someone else can cook. 

Afterwards we all sit down and sing "kum by ya..."

Yeah, man.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> If it's any consolation, I can't stand cooking.



I'm not a fan of DIY or cooking, but I do both, if I didn't DIY we'd be living in a Hovel and if I didn't cook we'd go hungry.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I make stuff out of wood and fix bikes; someone else can cook.
> 
> Afterwards we all sit down and sing "kum by ya..."
> 
> Yeah, man.


And the burning desk, instead of campfire!


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2021)

That Grand Prix was so very entertaining that I've spent most of the afternoon scrolling through book and magazine listings on the Bay of E. Mind, I did manage to solve a couple of puzzles relating to my archive.

One was the source of a particular photo, and two was finding out about a particular race meeting that was mentioned in an article in The Times but that I could never find results for. Turns out it was snowed off.

Hopefully England v Andorra will be a bit more, erm, engaging...


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> That Grand Prix was so very entertaining that I've spent most of the afternoon scrolling through book and magazine listings on the Bay of E. Mind, I did manage to solve a couple of puzzles relating to my archive.
> 
> One was the source of a particular photo, and two was finding out about a particular race meeting that was mentioned in an article in The Times but that I could never find results for. Turns out it was snowed off.
> 
> Hopefully England v Andorra will be a bit more, erm, engaging...



I look forward to the highlights.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> And the burning desk, instead of campfire!



"Finding the desk" will be a reguular community activity.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> If it's any consolation, I can't stand cooking.


Give me cooking any day


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Give me cooking any day



Gladly.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Sep 2021)

Raining here now so spent part of the afternoon with a new negative reader I got for shifting film on to the Macbook. Reader works ok and an sd card gets the images but the Macbook does not want to know and will not open them. Still got to work on this.
Housing wars have broken out on FB again. Our local abbatoir will probably have to close as two key workers are being evicted from their rented houses. The owner wants wants to turn them into holiday lets instead. Housing here and in Oban is a nightmare for workers coming into the area. 
Much bleating from prospective buyers of homes for holiday lets as they are getting so much abuse they will take their valuable business elsewhere.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2021)

I have a  and two petit beurre biskits.

And the footy on the telly.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Milk and bread please.


Sorry just seen your post . A bit late now .
All directions seemed to Lidl. We couldn't find our way out of that arcade. Thingy . There were lots of empty shops and loads of takeaway shops . We found some market stalls and I bought a felt hat.
Oh! We passed a church where Marry Shelley is burried
The air show is over for another year . The sea mist came in again which meant that it was impossible to get any good photos . The Typhoon does a good display .


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2021)

I had a Tunnocks coconut covered snowball with my afternoon coffee.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2021)

Madam Poppy likes Petit Beurre biskits...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> That Grand Prix was so very entertaining that I've spent most of the afternoon scrolling through book and magazine listings on the Bay of E. Mind, I did manage to solve a couple of puzzles relating to my archive.
> 
> One was the source of a particular photo, and two was finding out about a particular race meeting that was mentioned in an article in The Times but that I could never find results for. Turns out it was snowed off.
> 
> Hopefully England v Andorra will be a bit more, erm, engaging...


Were you being carsastic about the GP ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> All directions seemed to Lidl. We couldn't find our way out of that arcade. Thingy . ...
> 
> *We passed a church where Marry Shelley is buried*



Couldn't she find the way out either?


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Were you being carsastic about the GP ?



Yes. It only merited half an ear dedicated to listening.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yes. It only merited half an ear dedicated to listening.


Almost as exciting as a race behind the safety car then ? Should be a cure for insomnia .


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

Time for dinner.


----------



## Cathryn (5 Sep 2021)

This morning I found a berry crumble in the freezer, defrosted it and have basically eaten it myself over the day.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time for dinner.


Dinner time was early afternoon!

What we having, given you don't like cooking.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> This morning I found a berry crumble in the freezer, defrosted it and have basically eaten it myself over the day.


What was the EBD/CBD?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Dinner time was early afternoon!
> 
> What we having, given you don't like cooking.



Salad wrap.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Salad wrap.


Eating yer greens then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Eating yer greens then.



Greens? um... Oh, yes, _greens. _Of course,.. ahem.

Yeah, sure. Loads.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Greens? um... Oh, yes, _greens. _Of course,.. ahem.
> 
> Yeah, sure. Loads.


Just what sort of salad wrap are you eating that has no greens?


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just what sort of salad wrap are you eating that has no greens?



Chocolate. It's made from plants, isn't it? Surely that counts as salad...


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2021)

Anyways, supper here.

Soup, home made bread, and whatever else I fancy from the fridge.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Chocolate. It's made from plants, isn't it? Surely that counts as salad...


That's nuts!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just what sort of salad wrap are you eating that has no greens?



Haven't you got a spare scythe to sharpen or something?


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Haven't you got a spare scythe to sharpen or something?


Saturday sharpening, Monday scything.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2021)

Just put the soup on to heat up. (tomato & basil)


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Milk and bread please.




And the largest jar of Marmite you can find.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2021)

The filling in my tooth has fallen out again ! 
It felt funny after eating a bit of sausage yesterday .


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2021)

Soup, bread and the last lemon tart consumed.

Now for a nice, quiet evening.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Sep 2021)

I think summer has finally arrived in Suffolk. Clear skies, bright sunshine, warmth and a gentle breeze to accompany a late morning/early afternoon of car washing & polishing followed by grass cutting. Then a couple of hours in the deck chair in the back garden with the Grand Prix on the headphones and then some random stuff on Spotify.


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> And the largest jar of Marmite you can find.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2021)

Time to put the writing away and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2021)

@Reynard, care to explain?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2021)

A slow start to the day
I have moved my home office in to one of our spare bedrooms over the weekend


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2021)

Good morning. 

Ride to work was pleasant in the sunrise.

I've just swept the office.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2021)

First cuppa went down well
Cat has been fed 
Looks like another good day outside 
Yesterdays Grand Prix highlights were good from what i saw last night


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Sep 2021)

Oh look! A typhoon for the weekend.


----------



## mybike (6 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Underneath all of that on the bottom layer is probably a desk.



There is a reason I use a rollerball & not a mouse on a mat.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Sep 2021)

A bit grey but dry and supposed to brighten up later. 
May try a trike run nearer midday to see what the traffic is doing tho' the place is still hoching with touroid.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 607886
> 
> Oh look! A typhoon for the weekend.


Oooh! You could go out for a circular ride and have a tailwind all the way round!! 😎


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Sep 2021)

I might cut the grass today.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> A bit grey but dry and supposed to brighten up later.
> May try a trike run nearer midday to see what the traffic is doing tho' the place is still hoching with touroid.


English schools due back soon.....hopefully quieten down after that.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Sep 2021)

The sun is hot 27c, the sky is blue and l have lots of things to do !! 
First off ,go fix the gang mower which l broke yesterday.
Then film my partner while she does some kind of horse training routine for her clients in Italy, Switzerland etc.etc.
Phew, l'm tired just thinking about that lot .


----------



## oldwheels (6 Sep 2021)

Got my weather all wrong. Light rain but not unpleasant.
Car service booked and they will pick up and return. It has only done 2000 miles since the last service but an oil change and fuel filter will not be amiss. I do not have a tyre gauge but the front ones are looking a bit thin treadwise.
Went to the local Calmac office as the best place to get any help with car bookings as I need a shopping trip to Oban. After a lot of searching around the earliest she could come up with is the 22nd of this month. 
It would be possible in emergency to get off on an early boat sooner but cannot get back the same day.😠


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2021)

Morning.
We are back home now. It was a pleasant drive back . It is hazy and sunny at the moment . I'm winding down .

Got to ring the dentist's now .


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2021)

Overcast and 'sticky' this morning - lunch ride on the old MTB again I recon, prior to Tuesday and Wednesday's cycle commutes to the office.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Sep 2021)

Another lovely day out there. Just a pity I'm in here.

Enjoyable ride into work at dawn with the mist still low on the fields - most picturesque.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2021)

Open wide and say aagh


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> We are back home now. It was a pleasant drive back . It is hazy and sunny at the moment . I'm winding down .
> 
> Got to ring the dentist's now .


They have an appointment available at tooth hurty if you're quick.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Sep 2021)

apparently it is possible to fly a kite from a moving vehicle ...


----------



## dave r (6 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> English schools due back soon.....hopefully quieten down after that.



Schools round here are back tomorrow, which puts an end to my early starts for cycling and the supermarket run, we've got three schools by us.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2021)

Hazy and warm here chez Casa Reynard.

Watered all the things that needed watering, and have spent the rest of the morning writing in the company of a very zonked out tortoiseshell cat.

It is almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard, care to explain?
> View attachment 607884



Ah, yes. I was probably spending time with one of the characters in my story. He lives in the past, you see...


----------



## oldwheels (6 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> English schools due back soon.....hopefully quieten down after that.


Ever the pessimist I expect we will then have the doddery ancients who often cannot really see where they are going. How some of them actually get here is a mystery. 
I feel quite confident making such pronouncements as I am probably older but hopefully less doddery than they are.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Sep 2021)

Mower fixed, abandoned film action ....far too warm , currently 33c no cloud full sun and no wind. I have admitted defeat and retired to the cool of our house. The mad dogs are outside sunbathing


----------



## rockyroller (6 Sep 2021)

kite cam probably got it's 1st white shark photo


----------



## fossyant (6 Sep 2021)

Ride done. Duly embarrassed two younger guys on MTB's as they pushed their bikes down a stepped ramp onto the canal, and I flew down it on my old machine, then had to ask both to move aside as this old man burnt them off.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2021)

Lunch consisted of a sausage sandwich, a pear, an orange and two 

It is very warm here. Am thinking I might wash my hair and let it dry au naturel.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2021)

I have just put the green wheelie bin and black bag out for tomorrow's collection.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2021)

I have a  and two petit beurre biskits.


----------



## carpiste (6 Sep 2021)

Had a great weekend. Grandsons 18th was great, had a few whiskies (always a good thing) and it was really nice. Sunday, I admit, I was a little delicate but it was worth it 
Went for a ride this afternoon which, in the sunshine, was very pleasant and much needed to get rid of some of the weekends extra calories and cobwebs


----------



## carpiste (6 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lunch consisted of a sausage sandwich, a pear, an orange and two
> 
> *It is very warm here*. Am thinking I might wash my hair and let it dry* au naturel.*


You knew it was going to be said..... you mean you`re going to be completely au naturel or just letting your hair dry naturally


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Sep 2021)

Having walked 3 miles, with my granddaughter, around The Washlands, in lovely sunshine, I decided to cut the grass when I got home. 

As soon as I got out of the kitchen door, a bug flew down my left ear hole!!


----------



## carpiste (6 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Having walked 3 miles, with my granddaughter, around The Washlands, in lovely sunshine, I decided to cut the grass when I got home.
> 
> As soon as I got out of the kitchen door, a bug flew down my left ear hole!!


I know you shouldn`t laugh at peoples misfortune but a bug in the ear is funny, like tripping up on a walk and looking around to see if anyone was watching.... invariably someone is!


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Sep 2021)

I'll tell you what.. That bug wasn't laughing once my pinkie was in, two knuckles deep!!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2021)

Georgie is happy we are back home . He discovered that we were home this afternoon and had a few cuddles . He is now lying on a cushion blinking at me . He is about to have a nap .


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> You knew it was going to be said..... you mean you`re going to be completely au naturel or just letting your hair dry naturally



I couldn't be arsed to get the hairdryer out, ergo the second one of those.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2021)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2021)

Though it's been hazy most of the day, the evening sun just started shining in on where I was sitting. I had to move the armchair forward to get the sun out of my eyes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2021)

I am finding myself strangely drawn to Star Wars clips on YouTube. 

I'm supposed to be listening to stuff related to work...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2021)

One of these days they're going to take down the scaffolding outside and the nasty blue plastic netting that spoils my sunsets.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> *The sun is hot 27c,* the sky is blue and l have lots of things to do !!
> First off ,go fix the gang mower which l broke yesterday.
> Then film my partner while she does some kind of horse training routine for her clients in Italy, Switzerland etc.etc.
> Phew, l'm tired just thinking about that lot .


It's a wee bit hotter than that!


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Open wide and say aagh


Paying for it?


----------



## postman (6 Sep 2021)

It has been a day to spend in the garden.Yesterday spent two hours doing the church office garden.My energy was mentioned ,this 71 year old still has it when needed.Today sadly did not have it,everything was a chore,it took ages to do the work.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Paying for it?



Yes quick filling


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2021)

Had a bitas supper tonight - mushroom pasta, green beans, new potatoes and half an enchilada.

Now working on the drawing for a painting of a Mclaren MP4/1


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'll tell you what.. That bug wasn't laughing once my pinkie was in, two knuckles deep!!


Couldn't get past the third then.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am finding myself strangely drawn to Star Wars clips on YouTube.
> 
> I'm supposed to be listening to stuff related to work...


It is, but it all depends on how you view things. It can be seen as a lesson in managing people and how to get a head.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's a wee bit hotter than that!


Yes it did get a bit warmer during the day but watch this space because there is a severe weather warning this evening , expect temperatures of up to 40c, l think l will get up early to do horse duty and then hide until evening. Oh yes and my water intake is already 1.5 Ltr. each day


----------



## DCLane (6 Sep 2021)

A warm day, with brown garden bin done.

Then an evening at Derby velodrome where son no. 2 and myself have done our track accreditation there - Manchester's isn't accepted - in what was a good, if hard, track session. That'll permit us to race there; just need to find a league for him to go into now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> kite cam probably got it's 1st white shark photo
> View attachment 607918
> 
> View attachment 607919
> ...


You're gonna need a bigger kite, Quint....


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Yes it did get a bit warmer during the day but watch this space because there is a severe weather warning this evening , expect temperatures of up to 40c, l think l will get up early to do horse duty and then hide until evening. Oh yes and my water intake is already 1.5 Ltr. each day


We got up to 28 today and tomorrow, then cooler. Warms up for a couple of days, then cools, instead of being warm for 7 days or so and then cooling for 1


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2021)

Kinda like the cyclic weather we get, only we seem to get wet weather.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2021)

Time to put the drawing away and head off to the Land of Nod

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2021)

Good morning. I'm about to eat five (5) slices of toast.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. I'm about to eat five (5) slices of toast.


Morning , coffee is about my limit at this time of day


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Morning , coffee is about my limit at this time of day



I tend to get seriously woozy if I don't eat a good breakfast. I have a very small lunch though, to make up for it.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2021)

Morning.
It is a nice sunny morning here with clear sky.
Georgie has come in and had his breakfast . He is glad to us back home and had a good cuddle before climbing up on the back of the sofa to have a nap .
I'll have to ring the dentist's again this morning as they didn't get back to me .


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2021)

Morning worlda day of running around like a headless chicken awaits me


----------



## mybike (7 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. I'm about to eat five (5) slices of toast.



And there you were saying you hated cooking.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2021)

Why do some people wear those bikini's which look like they are not wearing anything from behind ?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Why do some people wear those bikini's which look like they are not wearing anything from behind ?


I know a thong about that! 

Thing a thong of thixpenthe....


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> And there you were saying you hated cooking.



I'm learning new techniques...


----------



## oldwheels (7 Sep 2021)

Day started light rain but sun is now appearing.
Oh dear ambulance with blues and twos just gone past. Mostly holiday lets up that end tho' there are some permanent residents.
Posting old photos on FB is getting serious. I have competition from somebody in the south end of the island with a load of old negatives from about 1930's onwards. We both have a new one up nearly every day.
Mine certainly lead to a lot of reminiscing and discussion as they are only 40 or 50 years old and the older residents know the people and locations tho' there are arguments about location sometimes.
I managed to get my negative scanner working but it will not take 120 size negatives without trimming the edges and miss out possibly important bits of the picture. Fortunately I also have quite a few on 35mm.


----------



## fossyant (7 Sep 2021)

Lovely morning, slightly misty along the canal on the commute. Still no-one in the office, other than me !


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2021)

Just got a crash course in gardening so I can do some work with my clients in the very overgrown gardens. General gist, "If it's over 2m cut it to 1.5m; if it's lower than 1.5, mow it."


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2021)

About to start a two hour long Excel course


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2021)

I've managed to get a dental appointment . 27thth Octth.
So I will have to keep lispthing until thenth!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2021)

I got a shopping list from my mother last night so off I went to Aldi this morning. At the top of the list was ''skirty cream.'' It should have been ''squirty cream'' but it was late when she sent it....

Right, time for my first coffee of the day.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Sep 2021)

Fall is in the air, so is the aroma of Wifey's 1st apple pie of the year. OK Summer, if you must go ...


----------



## carpiste (7 Sep 2021)

Had a rubbish sleep last night so a very slow morning just sat around drinking tea and watching tv. Will no doubt have a snooze in the heat later, then hopefully be fit to get out on the bike.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Sep 2021)

Yet another glorious morning ruined by being viewed through the office window. I have managed to upset one shipping agent, so the day's not a complete write off


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> About to start a two hour long Excel course



Hard luck.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2021)

After her request for skirty cream, my mother has just wished me a goof afternoon. I think I can do that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2021)

As part of today's garden work I cut some wood for a later project. The wood needs to be green, so I want to prevent it drying out, which isn't tat easy. After a bit of thought I reasoned thus: back in the day sawmills stores wood on large pools, so if I drop the wood in water it won't dry out. 

I'm a genius, what am I?

Now look for water: there's a large and very full barrel by the garden shed. It's was pretty deep but hey, wood floats right?

Not always apparently...

B****r.

Thankfully I've got several more pieces which will now be stored in a _shallow _box full of water and no-one else need know about this, okay?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've managed to get a dental appointment . 27thth Octth.
> So I will have to keep lispthing until thenth!


That's on my birthday... Bleth!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2021)

I'm off out to pick some blackberries. It's only a short ride away so I might take the long route... 

@rockyroller would MrsRR like some for her pies? I could trebuchet some across the pond if you want?


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2021)

Hot, sunny and still here chez Casa Reynard.

Made the dough for another loaf of bread this morning, and a big batch of hummus.

Not going to cook tonight, it's going to be a "raid the fridge" type thing, but I do plan on making an apple pie or apple crumble.

Anyways, it's almost time for lunch.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2021)

Nice warm walk around the block


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm off out to pick some blackberries. It's only a short ride away so I might take the long route...



I did the same on my ride Sunday morning


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got a shopping list from my mother last night so off I went to Aldi this morning. At the top of the list was ''skirty cream.'' It should have been ''squirty cream'' but it was late when she sent it....
> 
> Right, time for my first coffee of the day.


If my mother sends me a shopping list she writes it all down on paper, takes a photo of it on her phone and then sends it to me in a WhatsApp message


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> If my mother sends me a shopping list she writes it all down on paper, takes a photo of it on her phone and then sends it to me in a WhatsApp message


I guess she doesn't enjoy typing with a phone. It does sound like a very roundabout way of doing it but at least it works.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2021)

Lovely lunch of bread, butter & hummus, plus an orange, some blueberries and two 

My box of watercolour paints got knocked over while I was having lunch (I suspect a certain Tortie Madam) and I now can't find my Phtalo Blue. It's probably under some item of furniture.

It's actually one of the pans I've never used in the seven and something years I've had this box of paints, so I guess I've got an excuse to replace it with a colour that's of more use to me. Actually, I've also never used the Viridian, Raw Umber or Mars Black either, come to think of it...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely lunch of bread, butter & hummus, plus an orange, some blueberries and two
> 
> My box of watercolour paints got knocked over while I was having lunch (I suspect a certain Tortie Madam) and I now can't find my Phtalo Blue. It's probably under some item of furniture.
> 
> It's actually one of the pans I've never used in the seven and something years I've had this box of paints, so I guess I've got an excuse to replace it with a colour that's of more use to me. Actually, I've also never used the Viridian, Raw Umber or Mars Black either, come to think of it...


Play this to Madame La Tortue...


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> If my mother sends me a shopping list she writes it all down on paper, takes a photo of it on her phone and then sends it to me in a WhatsApp message


Is your mum somehow related to MrsPete?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> If my mother sends me a shopping list she writes it all down on paper, takes a photo of it on her phone and then sends it to me in a WhatsApp message



But that stops the lizard people reading it through 5G...


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2021)

I swapped my bikes round and had to borrow the seat post and saddle . I didn't get the height right and it felt a bit odd. I still managed to cycle out to the men's shed and later out to Biddestone and back . Whilst at the men's shed we saw the Red Arrows fly over . They left a smoke trail when they flew past Biddestone . They must know someone who lives there . I'm sure I saw 10 of them .


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2021)

A whole day spent messing around with VBA in Excel and my head hurts. 

I used to be able to write programs in assembly language, qBasic an C but my programming skills have lapsed... 

The good thing is that I have two weeks off starting tomorrow so I can forget all about it again


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2021)

Time to put the drawing away. The sun has moved round too far and I've lost the light for fine detail work. Only the front suspension, cockpit and some Unipart logos left to do.

I have a nice  and two petit beurre biskits.

Soon it will be time to pop tomorrow's bread in the oven.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> A whole day spent messing around with VBA in Excel and my head hurts.
> 
> I used to be able to write programs in assembly language, qBasic an C but my programming skills have lapsed...
> 
> The good thing is that I have two weeks off starting tomorrow so I can forget all about it again



The thing to remember with Excel is that it will do what it wants. If that happens to be what you wanted then great, you can join in; if it isn't then whatever you wanted to do is irrelevant.

It's like herding a dozen adolescent cats when none of them like any of the others and there are mice in the building.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Had a rubbish sleep last night so a very slow morning just sat around drinking tea and watching tv. Will no doubt have a snooze in the heat later, then hopefully be fit to get out on the bike.


a nap before a bike ride. that sounds splendid


----------



## rockyroller (7 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm off out to pick some blackberries. It's only a short ride away so I might take the long route...
> @rockyroller would MrsRR like some for her pies? I could trebuchet some across the pond if you want?


lol, fa-wing! & thank you!


----------



## postman (7 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Yet another glorious morning ruined by being viewed through the office window. I have managed to upset one shipping agent, so the day's not a complete write off


I managed to get a doctor's appointment today,a real appointment.She asked me to stand near the window,take off my mask and stick my tongue out.Will that tell you what is wrong.No she said I just don't like the person next door.


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2021)

I have tracked the persistent (but not immediately obvious where it was coming from in the pouring rain at the roadside) click from the front wheel that developed during Sunday's eighty mile ride on the Viscount to the Shimano dynohub itself and with the wheel out of the bike, the bearing feels very sick with a definite tight spot

I'll have to figure out how to dismantle and service the thing (if it's even possible) but it has helped make up my mind - I will be taking the mountain bike on holiday with me tomorrow! 

I suppose I've had it about eight years and it has covered thousands of miles in all weathers. I can't complain really.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2021)

Bread baked. About to stick an apple pie in the oven.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2021)

Do you talk to your plants ?




I was cussing my tomatoes ! They kept on falling over as I was trying to water them !


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. I'm about to eat five (5) slices of toast.


Given most toasters do two slices at the same time, isn't that a waste of electric!


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Why do some people wear those bikini's which look like they are not wearing anything from behind ?


You jealous?


----------



## MontyVeda (7 Sep 2021)

it is NOT Saturday!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> it is NOT Saturday!


Right, with Saturday eliminated we've only 6 suspects now.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, with Saturday eliminated we've only 6 suspects now.


Can narrow it down even further, Today or Tomorrow.


----------



## carpiste (7 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Given most toasters do two slices at the same time, isn't that a waste of electric!


Big oven grill maybe? Ours fits 6 slices easily


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2021)

Fabby supper. Scrambled eggs with parsley & chives on my home baked bloomer, and then apple pie & custard. 

Piggy Reynard.


----------



## carpiste (7 Sep 2021)

So it was far too hot to go out on the bike and tomorrow looks like a heady 28c so I`m going to have an early night and a very early start


----------



## carpiste (7 Sep 2021)

We had a homemade carrot and butternut squash soup followed by a korean spicy tofu with roasted veg. Probably have a quick Fage yoghurt with a dash of date and fig to sweeten 
And tea


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2021)

I appear to have ran out of crisps.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Given most toasters do two slices at the same time, isn't that a waste of electric!



Oven grill: German bread doesn't fit in toasters. I said I was learning new techniques.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oven grill: German bread doesn't fit in toasters. I said I was learning new techniques.


That'd be three slices and then two more slices. The two using the same heat as was used to toast the three.


----------



## dave r (7 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Do you talk to your plants ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've always talked to my plants, I often get more sense out of them than I get from people.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I've always talked to my plants, I often get more sence out of them than I get from people.


Yours answer back!
Are you sure they are plants.


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I've always talked to my plants, I often get more sence out of them than I get from people.


Oh, so you've tried talking to my uncle?


----------



## tyred (8 Sep 2021)

I think it's time that I hit the snooze button. 

I have the luxury of being able to turn off my alarm tomorrow (but will more than likely be awake anyway as I nearly always am).


----------



## slowmotion (8 Sep 2021)

The sea near Fishguard wasn't quite as tropical as I expected.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2021)

Just finished watching an episode of Fake or Fortune on the i-player. Time to tootle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2021)

Good morning



classic33 said:


> That'd be three slices and then two more slices. The two using the same heat as was used to toast the three.



Five at once: firstly for four minutes from cold, then turn them over and do the other side for one min twenty seconds.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Sep 2021)

So much mundanity, so little time.

I'm half way through a four-day course which is taking up my days and evenings (homework prep work required to deliver following morning!) and it seems I'm missing out on so much here on CycleChat! 

Most of the course is taking place outside in the glorious sunshine! Unfortunately, I've forgotten the sun cream on the first two days so I'm positively glowing . I must remember the sun cream today. The course is good and I am enjoying it - of course, it involves bikes


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2021)

A bit of pushing this morning
Another lovely day outside
Cat waiting to be fed


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> So much mundanity, so little time.
> 
> I'm half way through a four-day course ... taking place outside in the glorious sunshine! ... - of course, it involves bikes



What more could you ask?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2021)

First cuppa going down well
Cat has been fed 
Seen an ad for a rather nice retro mtb last night


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2021)

My BP is 119/78, pulse 60


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2021)

Our medium size saucepan lid knob is loose and the thread appears to have been stripped so it cannot be tightened.

I wonder how heatproof Gorilla Apoxy glue is....


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Sep 2021)

Only one way to find out. 😀


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Only one way to find out. 😀


Those little wooden stirrers from McD's are very useful for mixing epoxy. I'll let you know the result 👍


----------



## mybike (8 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> A whole day spent messing around with VBA in Excel and my head hurts.
> 
> I used to be able to write programs in assembly language, qBasic an C but my programming skills have lapsed...
> 
> The good thing is that I have two weeks off starting tomorrow so I can forget all about it again



I wrote a purchasing system in Excel and VBA, with Access as the back end. It's really quite powerful but lacks underlying security.


----------



## mybike (8 Sep 2021)

Five minutes early taking Cassie out this morning. Seems a lot of people got up early, perhaps it was too hot to sleep.

A heron landed on a roof, but, of course, had departed before I could use my camera.


----------



## mybike (8 Sep 2021)

The like button has gone back to normal.


----------



## mybike (8 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> Five at once: firstly for four minutes from cold, then turn them over and do the other side for one min twenty seconds.



So now we have a recipe.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2021)

Morning.
I decided to join the men's shed yesterday. I was given a form to fill in . I said that I am allergic to forms .
I was wondering if I could ask help from members in filling it in ?
One question was as to what activities I would be interested in doing at the shed ? Woodworking ? Metalworking? Electronics? Furniture Restoration ?
They don't seem to have avoiding awkward questions ! 
I've worked in quite a few places and have fitted in so long as I could have a bit of a laugh and a joke .


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2021)

First time in 18 months there are people in the office today. The marketing team are in and it's gone from three blokes and a lot of young women, to just one bloke - only two fellas in the office (me and one other). That's me without anyone to talk to now as I don't watch 'Love Island'. Gonna have to go down stairs and work with two fellow cyclists.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My BP is 119/78, pulse 60


There's an idea, I'll check mine.
104/74, pulse 58. 
That systolic looks very low for me. I better give it another go.

Meanwhile, it's a lovely morning outside.


----------



## tyred (8 Sep 2021)

I have to visit the office very briefly this morning to pick things up. Will be the first time that I have even seen it since March '20.


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I've always talked to my plants, I often get more sense out of them than I get from people.





I talk to the trees that’s why they took me away i


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa going down well
> Cat has been fed
> Seen an ad for a rather nice retro mtb last night


There's no stopping you Mr "B"


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2021)

It's ♻ Bin day, today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> So now we have a recipe.



Knowledge is power.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2021)

That was a bit worrying!
I went round to feed a friend's cat. Yesterday I went round and just saw a flash of cat as it dashed past me and hid somewhere? 
Today I went round to discover £60 in cash on the floor !  MY immediate thought was, has she been burgled!  The cat food had gone but the litter tray hadn't been used !  I checked the house for signs of entry but everything looked fine! I started to put some food out and the mysterious cat appeared. A long furred sooty coloured male. I gave it a stroke which he enjoyed and realized what he had missed out on . He had some food and then came back for more strokes. We had a long chat and strokes and he started purring . I left him saying that his minder should be returning later today . We think that the cat must have knocked the money our friend had put away to pay for some gardening work .


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Sep 2021)

I have just booked Friday and Monday off next week for a long weekend on my bike. I will visit Dover Castle I think.


----------



## cookiemonster (8 Sep 2021)

View: https://media.giphy.com/media/u47skgWgE6E2ejacaR/giphy.gif?cid=ecf05e47wa84wo93u3glez042ys0ee8k2c3auisv527rw9ln&rid=giphy.gif&ct=g


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> I talk to the trees that’s why they took me away i


I say nothing : 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LEfWjHCPVY


----------



## rockyroller (8 Sep 2021)

too tired for breakfast but I know I'll be hungry later


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2021)

I think I'll listen to King Crimson soon.. 
I wonder if the neighbours will like 'Epitaph', one of the most stunning tunes ever recorded 🎶


----------



## carpiste (8 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> I talk to the trees that’s why they took me away i


Clint Eastwood got away with it so you should be fine


----------



## carpiste (8 Sep 2021)

Great ride out today. Breakfast at the Lake whilst being watched by Coots, Grebe, Canada Geese and Mallard. 
Suffice to say I didn`t share it with them


----------



## oldwheels (8 Sep 2021)

Lovely autumnal morning so out for a trike run as it looks to be the only decent day this week.
An advantage of the trike is being able to stop more or less anywhere to look around so stopped a couple of times to watch a pair of what can only be ravens circling around. No obvious reason but could be a territorial dispute.
The Little Grebe took one look at me and dived to resurface a long way off near a gaggle of geese. 
We also seem to be reaching the season of squashed frogs on the road.
Not much traffic and I sat in a passing place for 5 minutes as I knew the school bus was due past. Some drivers wave enthusiastically but never very sure who they are. One was the local physio I think.
My wife drove this road daily for a couple of years when she was teaching. Could give the rally drivers a run for their money.
At one point she was the sole teacher in Dervaig but the numbers went up and she did not want to be head teacher so the powers that be appointed a head teacher with her as assistant.
Naturally they appointed somebody who lived in Tobermory but had no driving licence and had a lengthy ban. The bus service did not suit. This person bought a car and my wife was appointed the sole driver so she drove both of them over daily.
It was harder work than teaching a class of primary 6 boys in Dalmuir near Clydebank but "interesting".


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning
> 
> 
> 
> Five at once: firstly for four minutes from cold, then turn them over and do the other side for one min twenty seconds.


Now that's using yer noggin. Even if the slices are small.
Where do fall on the toast scale?


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Clint Eastwood got away with it so you should be fine



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn8YubD01sk


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I say nothing :
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LEfWjHCPVY



I agree,

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8vm51sR4tRY


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2021)

I've just had a cheese and onion sandwich and very nice it was too. 

Talking to trees seems particularly poplar this morning.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just had a cheese and onion sandwich and very nice it was too.
> 
> Talking to trees seems particularly poplar this morning.


I haven't had a cheese and onion sandwich in ages! Now I want one!


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Clint Eastwood got away with it so you should be fine




Reminds me of that song.There coming to take me away ha ha There coming to take me away


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where do fall on the toast scale?



Sorry, I don't understand the question; are you asking about how big the toast is, how toasted, or something else?


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 Sep 2021)

Went outside to hang some washing. Came across a massive spider in the middle of making a burrito out of a bee that had got caught in its web. Normally i wouldn't care because nature is nature. But what saddened me the most is that the same spider had 3 or 4 other honey bees wrapped up in its web.

I honestly wanted to destroy the web but the spider would only make another somewhere else and carry on catching honey bees. 😢


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sorry, I don't understand the question...


I think he maybe means what colour do you like it…….from insipid to cremated


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I think he maybe means what colour do you like it…….from insipid to cremated



Ah, that makes sense... medium rare.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2021)

Sunny, hot and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I have done some laundry - which is hanging outside - and puttered about in the kitchen. I have also hard boiled some eggs for lunch.

My green wheelie bin has not been emptied.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sorry, I don't understand the question; are you asking about how big the toast is, how toasted, or something else?


The Toast Scale,


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Sep 2021)

9+


----------



## DCLane (8 Sep 2021)

Sunny, hot and I'm on another course recce for a race on Sunday:





View from the start/finish line.


----------



## tyred (8 Sep 2021)

Pleased I can still work at home after seeing what the office is like now with the need to wear a mask and hand sanitation points every three feet along the corridors and the compulsory order to sanitise your socially distanced desk twice a day. I couldn't be bothered with it. 

Today's thought for the day is why one can pack sufficient luggage for a week away in two panniers but if you decide to take a car, the extra available space seems to invite itself to be stuffed with stuff I will more than likely not need but might be useful 

I might buy a roof rack


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2021)

Bin's bin emptied. 
I popped out for a walk and called in for a cuppa at a friend's house as I've not seen him for quite a while. 

🍵


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2021)

I talk to the wind...


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2021)

A rather fine lunch of egg mayonnaise sandwich, blueberries, pineapple and two 

Now chilling for a bit before I poddle off to do some errands. Need to pick up mum's prescription, and then I shall be tootling off to Tesco for cat food, toilet roll and a few other gubbins.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> I wrote a purchasing system in Excel and VBA, with Access as the back end. It's really quite powerful but lacks underlying security.


But does it buy bicycles ?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> Went outside to hang some washing. Came across a massive spider in the middle of making a burrito out of a bee that had got caught in its web. Normally i wouldn't care because nature is nature. But what saddened me the most is that the same spider had 3 or 4 other honey bees wrapped up in its web.
> 
> I honestly wanted to destroy the web but the spider would only make another somewhere else and carry on catching honey bees. 😢


WE Have spiders making No Go areas in our garden . They think that they are clever by making an invisible web and sitting in the centre . Well that is until a Georgie spots it sitting in the centre and thinks . What's that ? I don't think the spider wanted to be played with !


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> WE Have spiders making No Go areas in our garden . They think that they are clever by making an invisible web and sitting in the centre . Well that is until a Georgie spots it sitting in the centre and thinks . What's that ? I don't think the spider wanted to be played with !



We have that too. I remember waking up at 7am for work, opening the door and stepping out into face full of spider web. Not a very nice experience 

It was like watching a nature documentary of a big lion or catching a baby animal of some sort. I am sad that so many bees met their untimely death but at the same time i don't agree with disrupting or interrupting the path of nature. The hive will still have plenty of bees to replace those that are lost.

- I really dont know why im so sentimental about it tbh. Spiders have to eat after all.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> The Toast Scale,
> View attachment 608193



3-4


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> 3-4


On all five.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> On all five.



That's the point; some are 3, some are 4, some in the middle.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's the point; some are 3, some are 4, some in the middle.


Uneven heating. Do you not move them round?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> We have that too. I remember waking up at 7am for work, opening the door and stepping out into face full of spider web. Not a very nice experience
> 
> It was like watching a nature documentary of a big lion or catching a baby animal of some sort. I am sad that so many bees met their untimely death but at the same time i don't agree with disrupting or interrupting the path of nature. The hive will still have plenty of bees to replace those that are lost.
> 
> - I really dont know why im so sentimental about it tbh. Spiders have to eat after all.


I think spider's should be made to be veggie or vegan.. 
Feed them Cheese Wotsits or summat. 
That'll be Bee Friendly 🐝


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2021)

Black bin is positioned ready for collection


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Uneven heating. Do you not move them round?



It's half past five in the morning when I eat Breakfast. Half past five, which is half past four in your time I'll have you know. I'm lucky to be able to find the oven: advanced pre-gormandizing wheat product manipulation is out of the question.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's half past five in the morning when I eat Breakfast. Half past five, which is half past four in your time I'll have you know. I'm lucky to be able to find the oven: advanced pre-gormandizing wheat product manipulation it out of the question.


Kitchen is usually a good place to start looking, otherwise, the last place you used it.

You'll be saying you don't know where the Marmite is next.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's half past five in the morning when I eat Breakfast. Half past five, which is half past four in your time I'll have you know. I'm lucky to be able to find the oven: advanced pre-gormandizing wheat product manipulation it out of the question.


3:52(4:52 your time) this morning I was making a cuppa.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> 3:52(4:52 your time) this morning I was making a cuppa.


Would you have been up for a stint of toast shuffling?


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2021)

Ah, the Le Mans 24 Hours of tea making and toast shuffling... 

Errands sorted. Also picked up taramasalata, Dickinsons & Morris pork pies, two boxes of breakfast cereal and two bottles of Garnier antibac hand gel on yellow sticker.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Would you have been up for a stint of toast shuffling?


If I had to. But my toaster is a simple two slice job, Morphy Richards in case you wanted/didn't want to know.

Slice either side, press lever down, wait until done.
Having ensured it was plugged in and switched on before starting the above.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2021)

I use an oven grill as my toaster like Andy but I've never timed optimal toasting. I keep an eye and a nose on it. It usually works.

In a previous flat, the council installed a super sensitive smoke detector which let me know when toast reached 3 to 4 on the toast scale. Grill on, bread in, alarm, poke handy knife at smoke detector, turn toast. I then had to pay attention to the next time the smoke detector went off again because it would be up to 5 on the scale by then.


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2021)

A lady flagged me down on the comute on the canal earlier. She'd found a decent working rear light and said did I want it. I said I've got loads of lights, so pass it onto the next person you see. !


----------



## fossyant (8 Sep 2021)

In other mundane news, my old Garmin 200 works and charges/holds charge after nearly 6 years in my drawer (this was my commute Garmin). I'd been using my 705 and more recently the Explore for normal rides.


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, the Le Mans 24 Hours of tea making and toast shuffling...
> 
> Errands sorted. Also picked up taramasalata, Dickinsons & Morris pork pies, two boxes of breakfast cereal and two bottles of Garnier antibac hand gel on yellow sticker.


Think I need to visit Spec Savers Wondered why you picked up a yellow stickeredTarantula


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sorry, I don't understand the question; are you asking about how big the toast is, how toasted, or something else?
> [/QUOTE





Andy in Germany said:


> It's half past five in the morning when I eat Breakfast. Half past five, which is half past four in your time I'll have you know. I'm lucky to be able to find the oven: advanced pre-gormandizing wheat product manipulation it out of the question.


Andy in Germany l am concerned about you. We are in the same time zone and if my dogs wake me at the time you are eating your breakfast l would be very annoyed. I get up an hour and a half later than you and that is early enough for any civilised human being in my opinion


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Sep 2021)

Drinking green tea whilst watching tour of Britain


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I use an oven grill as my toaster like Andy but I've never timed optimal toasting. I keep an eye and a nose on it. It usually works.



Without a timer my process is:

1: Turn grill on
2: Place toast in grill
3: Get distracted by tea/CC/Shiny thing/Squirrels
4: Smell burning toast
5: Repeat.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Andy in Germany l am concerned about you. We are in the same time zone and if my dogs wake me at the time you are eating your breakfast l would be very annoyed. I get up an hour and a half later than you and that is early enough for any civilised human being in my opinion



I leave at 6:55 and I don't like rushing.


----------



## carpiste (8 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> The Toast Scale,
> View attachment 608193


7,8 or 9..... the rest is pretty much just warm bread not toast!


----------



## DCLane (8 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Errands sorted. Also picked up taramasalata ... on yellow sticker.



I had that once from a Greek restaurant in Zakinthos.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I leave at 6:55 and I don't like rushing.


Is that...
6:55 your time
6:55 our time, or
6:55 Universal Coordinated Time?


----------



## carpiste (8 Sep 2021)

Grandson, 18 last weekend, had his first 2 hour driving lesson late this afternoon. He went out all nervous but Daughter says he came back absolutely over the moon! Funny, I was thinking the other day how fast the last 18 years have gone and then I`m reminded it was over 40 years ago I had my first driving lesson!!!


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> I had that once from a Greek restaurant in Zakinthos.



I'll have yours, then!


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2021)

Had a lovely steak sandwich for supper, followed by apple pie & custard.

Now chilling with a  and discussing John Cobb's Napier-Railton with a friend on the Book of Faces.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2021)

Right, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I leave at 6:55 and I don't like rushing.



Same here. I do drop into the local cafe for brekkie though en route. Pancake heaven.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Via Wooden Hill and Bath, no doubt.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2021)

Good morning. Oven located; brad (edit: _Bread_) on grill.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Oven located; brad on grill.


Doesn't he mind being on the grill? Bit warm!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2021)

Morning seeing as @Andy in Germany is toasting Brad whoever that is  I am going to do some miles


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Sep 2021)

Last day of my course today. I am loving every minute of it, but it has taken up every waking moment as after the day's training I have had to prepare material every night to be delivered the following morning so the only time I have not been thinking about the course is when I have been eating or sleeping.

I did manage to collect my new cassette yesterday and fit it last night, but that was only a two-minute job.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Doesn't he mind being on the grill? Bit warm!





biggs682 said:


> Morning seeing as @Andy in Germany is toasting Brad whoever that is  I am going to do some miles



That's what happens when I try and post (or indeed toast) before my morning cuppa. This is also why I don't try any form of advanced cookery before work; I'd probably end up burning the apartment out...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I leave at 6:55 and I don't like rushing.


Chapeau sir, have a good day !


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Chapeau sir, have a good day !


Every day can be a good day
Might have made my tea to early 
Nice 11 miles just completed


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Sep 2021)

I am going to attempt to unscrew a 6 spd. freewheel block from its host wheel . This will involve the use of a freewheel removal tool/nut thingy , a vice (or if you are American "vise") and rather more expenditure of energy than l am fond of.
l may have to go and lie down for a while now


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Chapeau sir, have a good day !



Thanks. It started with a 3 minute shower, of course, just as I was leaving for work, but it's improved since:


----------



## DCLane (9 Sep 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Last day of my course today. I am loving every minute of it, but it has taken up every waking moment as after the day's training I have had to prepare material every night to be delivered the following morning so the only time I have not been thinking about the course is when I have been eating or sleeping.



That was my experience in the first few months of teaching higher education, until I'd built up enough material to re-use some.

It can still be the case if I've new modules to do.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> That was my experience in the first few months of teaching higher education, until I'd built up enough material to re-use some.
> 
> It can still be the case if I've new modules to do.


Your experience is similar to what I am doing: once I've learned everything and got everything down pat, the course content I'll be instructing stays the same with only minor tweaks as it gets regularly updated. It is fun learning it all though. What I am finding difficult is unlearning / managing specific elements that are different from what I've learned before from other courses - one institution says you must not do... the other says you must do... 

As I said, fun!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2021)

First cuppa went down well 
Cat has been fed after pushing his bowl across the kitchen


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'll have yours, then!


You can have mine, too, if I accidentally buy slimey pink fish eggs instead of something nice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2021)

Morning is underway. Tea and meds. Our 2-day summer is over and greys are back in fashion.


----------



## mybike (9 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> But does it buy bicycles ?



If you want to.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2021)

Very busy on the bird feeder, this morning. Numerous Goldfinches, blue tits, a couple of sparrows and a Robin. Plus the inevitable Starlings and pigeon!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thanks. It started with a 3 minute shower, of course, just as I was leaving for work, but it's improved since:
> 
> View attachment 608292


Aaah , so there are rewards for early rising....wonderful sunrise !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2021)

Morning. Grey here, rain is forecast from 10 onwards. When it does I'll go and wash my car .


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2021)

Only just gone 09:00 and I've already dead-headed the petunias.. 

💐


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2021)

Shattered today, slept like a log though. 5 consecutive days on the bike, including the last two being commutes to the office. Rest day today - WFH. My lunch break will be taking my daughter for her second 'jab'.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Only just gone 09:00 and I've already dead-headed the petunias..
> 
> 💐



Woah, steady now.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Sep 2021)

Got it slightly wrong this morning. Forecast is for donner and blitzen with rain but it was dry when I got up and outside temp 15C so quick breakfast and out on the trike. 
Very light rain drops started soon after so stopped to put on rain jacket and continued. rain not too bad so on uphill and near the top a car overtook me and stopped in the passing place on the blind corner. Obviously something coming so I stopped in the earlier passing place. Camper van then overtook me straight towards the school bus with no thought whatsoever. Idiots.
Apparently last week an ambulance with blues and twos was held back as the tourists in front would not pull over. More idiots.
Turned at the top of the hill and realised the wind and rain had been behind me all the way out so had to go straight into it but managed to get back without getting too wet.
I posted a pic on our local photo page of a girl who worked for me aged about 18 apparently playing chess. I fully expected the chess nuts to jump on me for getting it wrong. I did play chess at one time but must have got this right. Queen's Gambit apparently which they all thought was wonderful.
Sad thing is she was 18 at the time but is now nearly 70. Ye gods where has the time gone.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2021)

Very muggy here, no wind, heavy sky though. Decided upon a cup of tea with sugar, rather than a coffee (no sugar).


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Very muggy here, no wind, heavy sky though. Decided upon a cup of tea with sugar, rather than a coffee (no sugar).


Just finished a big mug of Yorkshire tea. I need a little spoon of sugar in though and some milk.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Very busy on the bird feeder, this morning. Numerous Goldfinches, blue tits, a couple of sparrows and a Robin. Plus the inevitable Starlings and pigeon!


that's lovely. I stopped filling our feeder due to too many rodents gathering under it


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> that's lovely. I stopped filling our feeder due to too many rodents gathering under it


We get squirrels, but not too many this year as I convinced the neighbours not to keep feeding them!!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2021)

It has been raining on and off . I have been out washing both cars off . I need it to hammer down a bit to wash the sure off.
I worked out that my friend and I did about 10.5 miles yesterday , that is excluding any changes in elevation so it would have been more .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2021)

What bike did Jonnie Irwin take up Box Hill just now on Escape to the Country . It was green and looked like a steel framed bike ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2021)

It's raining and the suds are being washed off my car .


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Only just gone 09:00 and I've already dead-headed the petunias..
> 
> 💐


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Sep 2021)

We were supposed to get not one, but TWO typhoons this weekend but they've both changed direction a little bit.

I was looking forward to a super typhoon boss battle. Disappointed now.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2021)

Mostly overcast, blustery and very muggy here chez Casa Reynard.

I met my friend Linda this morning for a nice walk with her dogs. We did a swap of a jar of my lime marmalade for a dozen eggs from her chooks. 

It is time for lunch and I has a hungry.


----------



## carpiste (9 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Very busy on the bird feeder, this morning. Numerous Goldfinches, blue tits, a couple of sparrows and a Robin. Plus the *inevitable *Starlings and pigeon!
> 
> View attachment 608318


I`m pretty sure the only inevitable creature will be the devil that is the grey Squirrel!


----------



## oldwheels (9 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> We were supposed to get not one, but TWO typhoons this weekend but they've both changed direction a little bit.
> 
> I was looking forward to a super typhoon boss battle. Disappointed now.


What direction are they heading now? My son is off back to Taiwan this weekend, probably arriving there late Monday or early Tuesday depending on flights.


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> What direction are they heading now? My son is off back to Taiwan this weekend, probably arriving there late Monday or early Tuesday depending on flights.



One’s heading to southern Taiwan and the other to Hainan Island.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2021)

I apologise to the North West CC'ers for this afternoon's weather. I washed my car and bike this morning, and popped to the butchers for BBQ meat. I have jinxed us !


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2021)

Had a lovely lunch. Cheese & coleslaw sandwich, pineapple, blueberries and two 

Am keeping an eye on a racing car model on the Bay of E as it would be a nice addition to my little line up. Auction ends later this evening, but I suspect I may well end up being priced out of it.

This really isn't my area of expertise when it comes to motorsport memorabilia.

Anyways, best I head off to clean out a mucky gutter before the rain hits.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Sep 2021)

One of my residents just brought me a slab of Victoria sponge. 😁


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2021)

That's the rear lawn cut ready for the forecasted rain 
Black bin was emptied earlier


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2021)

Tinybug (6y) and I are having a "conversation" via video phone. Both are happily reading a book and commenting occasionally.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2021)

I've put the painting away for today as the light is not terribly stellar.

So I am now watching the athletics from Zurich and enjoying a nice


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2021)

Addendum to my post.

It hasn't rained here.

Yet.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2021)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2021)

The rainbow that was here has now gone. 🌈


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Addendum to my post.
> 
> It hasn't rained here.
> 
> Yet.



We've had heavy showers all afternoon.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> We get squirrels, but not too many this year as I convinced the neighbours not to keep feeding them!!


wow, I'm impressed, how did you manage that? I have a neighbor that likes the chipmunks, even tho they are destroying the short stone wall behind our condo units. her wall area is worse than mine because I try to maintain it, but she does nothing. I basically fill in the holes w/ dirt & pound rocks into the holes as they crop up, kinda like "whack-a-mole" but for chipmunk holes


----------



## rockyroller (9 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The rainbow that was here has now gone. 🌈


so fleeting & sad. did you live in the moment? it was one of my goals this summer


----------



## rockyroller (9 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It's raining and the suds are being washed off my car .


excellent! last night, before our rain started, I went out w/ a bucket of suds to clean my car wheels, especially the fronts, due to brake dust


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wow, I'm impressed, how did you manage that? I have a neighbor that likes the chipmunks, even tho they are destroying the short stone wall behind our condo units. her wall area is worse than mine because I try to maintain it, but she does nothing. I basically fill in the holes w/ dirt & pound rocks into the holes as they crop up, kinda like "whack-a-mole" but for chipmunk holes


I think they might have heard me effin' & blindin' about the vermin that they had dug the plants out of the pots yet again!! 
They're lovely girls, though, so I didn't want to fall out with them over it. They even invited me to their wedding! 💒


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tinybug (6y) and I are having a "conversation" via video phone. Both are happily reading a book and commenting occasionally.


Can't you put your book down?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can't you put your book down?



She's not putting hers down. We were both entirely happy with the situation: every now and again she'd show me a picture then go back to reading...


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> She's not putting hers down. We were both entirely happy with the situation: every now and again she'd show me a picture then go back to reading...


And every now and then you show her a picture in your book. The last one being a secret dovetail joint.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> And every now and then you show her a picture in your book. The last one being a secret dovetail joint.



You know me so well...


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You know me so well...


Wait until she asks you to make one.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Sep 2021)

Secret dovetail joints ain't too bad, secret mitre dovetails are a bugger though


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2021)

Lovely supper of hard boiled eggs, tomato, avocado, coleslaw and bread & butter, followed by the last of the apple pie & custard.

Didn't bother bidding on the racing car model in the end. It was a five-way bun fight that took it to beyond what I was prepared to pay. It's not my area of expertise. There's always another day and another auction.


----------



## tyred (9 Sep 2021)

Day one of my tour completed, a ride around the Boyne Valley area of Meath and into Cavan and climbed the Loughcrew Cairns too. Eighty odd miles in total

I met two girls of about nineteen or twenty at the Cairns and they were hopelessly out of breath and saying that they had to rest on the way up the steep path.

I didn't have the heart to point out that I am more than twice their age, was able to walk up without a rest and had already cycled sixty odd miles at that point!


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Day one of my tour completed, a ride around the Boyne Valley area of Meath and into Cavan and climbed the Loughcrew Cairns too. Eighty odd miles in total
> 
> I met two girls of about nineteen or twenty at the Cairns and they were hopelessly out of breath and saying that they had to rest on the way up the steep path.
> 
> I didn't have the heart to point out that I am more than twice their age, was able to walk up without a rest and had already cycled sixty odd miles at that point!


Think they'd have given up on the spot if you had told them.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Sep 2021)

One more shift to go before a long weekend.


----------



## gbb (9 Sep 2021)

Brought a yellow stickered prawn cocktail sandwich for 50p from Asda last night...for today's dinner.
Wasnt such a bargain, I looked at the receipt when I got home, till op had (mistakenly I assume) scanned the normal barcode....£2 
I will see her next week, I'm a regular at that till, photographed the yellow sticker, kept the receipt.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2021)

gbb said:


> Brought a yellow stickered prawn cocktail sandwich for 50p from Asda last night...for today's dinner.
> Wasnt such a bargain, I looked at the receipt when I got home, till op had (mistakenly I assume) scanned the normal barcode....£2
> I will see her next week, I'm a regular at that till, photographed the yellow sticker, kept the receipt.


Did you keep the packaging?


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2021)

gbb said:


> Brought a yellow stickered prawn cocktail sandwich for 50p from Asda last night...for today's dinner.
> Wasnt such a bargain, I looked at the receipt when I got home, till op had (mistakenly I assume) scanned the normal barcode....£2
> I will see her next week, I'm a regular at that till, photographed the yellow sticker, kept the receipt.



If they don't put the sticker on right, the scanner can still read the original barcode.


----------



## carpiste (9 Sep 2021)

At Sainsburys I`ve started to use the self scan thingy me bob. To make sure I don`t forget to scan something in and get done for shoplifting I`ve already got the habit of checking the price as soon as the item is in the basket..... let them try to overcharge me for a yellow sticker item


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2021)

I'm not sure why but today seems to have gone on for far longer than most days. I'm classing today as a slow day.


----------



## carpiste (9 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not sure why but today seems to have gone on for far longer than most days. I'm classing today as a slow day.


I find rainy days make it seem a whole lot slower


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2021)

I'm stuck in B&B with a crowd of drunk idiots talking shite in the next room and I just want peace and quiet and maybe some sleep if I can.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm stuck in B&B with a crowd of drunk idiots talking shite in the next room and I just want peace and quiet and maybe some sleep if I can.


Cow, pig or horse?


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Cow, pig or horse?


Humans with less manners than a pig.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Humans with less manners than a pig.


They don't know their.....


----------



## carpiste (10 Sep 2021)

You know what Zebedee said 
Time for bed


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2021)

Speaking of, it's time I boing, boing, boinged off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Sep 2021)

I have a list of jobs to do today that is nearly as long as my arm which involves running here there and everywhere in the morning to collect and buy, then in the afternoon shopping around and renewing insurances  I don't mind the running about, but repetitive form filling drives me nuts.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2021)

Time for a few dark miles


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a few dark miles


Back now with a cuppa and 15 miles under my belt. 
Cat litter changed
Cat fed 
All tickety boo


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2021)

Well, that was a rubbish nights sleep <yawn>


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Day one of my tour completed, a ride around the Boyne Valley area of Meath and into Cavan and climbed the Loughcrew Cairns too. Eighty odd miles in total
> 
> I met two girls of about nineteen or twenty at the Cairns and they were hopelessly out of breath and saying that they had to rest on the way up the steep path.
> 
> I didn't have the heart to point out that I am more than twice their age, was able to walk up without a rest and had already cycled sixty odd miles at that point!


Were you wearing your one piece suit with S on your chest ?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> If they don't put the sticker on right, the scanner can still read the original barcode.


I've often wondered what a Zebra would come out as on a code reader?


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2021)

Looks like some building work is about to happen on the route to work:







Barriers have been placed by the end of the road as well, so it looks like there will shortly be a diversion.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of hard boiled eggs, tomato, avocado, coleslaw and bread & butter, followed by the last of the apple pie & custard.
> 
> Didn't bother bidding on the racing car model in the end. It was a five-way bun fight that took it to beyond what I was prepared to pay. It's not my area of expertise. There's always another day and another auction.


I feel sad for you ! Sometimes you can be lucky and be the highest bidder but you never know how determined the other bidders are .
I was watching a local auction house yesterday . It was a toy sale and things were going way above estimates. I'm not sure if dealers are trying to build up stock as they can't get imports or what, but prices seem to have rocketed ! A group of play work original Star Wars figures made hundreds. 200 painted Britain's lead soldiers went for £1,400 . Some bidding was in the £40's and then suddenly in the hundreds! 
Part 2 of the auction is today . I might watch it again to see how prices go . It is toy cars first , later dolls .


----------



## mybike (10 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> We get squirrels, but not too many this year as I convinced the neighbours not to keep feeding them!!



We've got squirrels, but also owls, which probably keeps the numbers in check.


----------



## carpiste (10 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Well, that was a rubbish nights sleep <yawn>


My heart goes out to you....exactly the same here. Rubbish sleep. It rained overnight and the temperature was supposed to fall but it felt hot and muggy so I got a restless sleep. No plans for the day but I`m sure I`ll think of something after I`ve had my second brew and maybe a bit of breakfast


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Looks like some building work is about to happen on the route to work:
> 
> View attachment 608466
> 
> ...


What will the sign say?
'Eingang Gerfukken'


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2021)

It's all going on outside nature wise. There was a Slug Fest going on on the lawn, I saw 5 moving away from a get together . The spiders have decided to make our greenhouse a No Go area. I walked not a face full of cobweb!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It's all going on outside nature wise. There was a Slug Fest going on on the lawn, I saw 5 moving away from a get together . The spiders have decided to make our greenhouse a No Go area. I walked not a face full of cobweb!


That is one of the disadvantages of my peaceful early morning walks by the river. I am usually the first to walk through the cobwebs!


----------



## oldwheels (10 Sep 2021)

Grey foggy day so far and Calmac are putting out warnings about possible delays due to bad viz.
I have to hang around at home for a while as somebody is supposed to come to pick up one of my old bikes which I am giving away free. It is one I used for touring and trailer towing latterly and is a 1980's adapted mountain bike.
The paint work was probably not very good to start with and has now got rust spots appearing so I do not feel able to charge for it. I cannot junk it since it functions perfectly and the family have got my better mountain bikes anyway. Only a Gtech and Bike Friday to go now.
From past experience people often make definite promises to turn up and then never bother and give no explanation or excuse even to get something for nothing.
I read in bed for a short time before going to sleep and last night something moving caught my eye on the top of the duvet. A spider which seemed as big as my hand scuttled off when I flicked it. Where on earth did that come from?
Fortunately I am not spooked by spiders and i just ignored it thereafter.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2021)

Just had some rain


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2021)

There's more coming your way... ☔


----------



## carpiste (10 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just had some rain


Did you mean grain? 😄


----------



## carpiste (10 Sep 2021)

I had whole*grain* toast with some Violife, pretend cheese spread. Yummy


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2021)

My daughter is happy this morning. She's been having issues with the microphone on her Razor headphones for some time, we've swapped ports, adapters etc and nothing. Can't really pin point the issue only that friends tell her the voice keeps breaking down. She emailed Razor as the warranty is supposedly two years. After a few emails returning driver versions and window versions, they said, chop the cable off near the headphones and we'll send you some new ones. She did that last week, sent a picture of said 'chopped' headphones, and a new set arrived today.

No questions. Good customer service.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Sep 2021)

Halfway done on the last day of the week. 

Planning whether to go to Snetterton (MGCC) or Brands Hatch (750MC) this weekend, or to have one day at each. Snetterton is ahead as it doesn't mean queuing for the Dartford Tunnel coming home and the Dart Charge account also needs topping up.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2021)

I'm going to get on a train soon 🚉


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Sep 2021)

It's fish and chip Friday at work today!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2021)

I'm going to have smoked salmon for breakfast. And why not?


----------



## rockyroller (10 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I think they might have heard me effin' & blindin' about the vermin that they had dug the plants out of the pots yet again!!
> They're lovely girls, though, so I didn't want to fall out with them over it. They even invited me to their wedding! 💒


gotta choose your battles. like any relationship


----------



## rockyroller (10 Sep 2021)

couldn't arrange for a same day covid test yesterday, as I did in July. I guess lots more ppl are getting tested right now


----------



## carpiste (10 Sep 2021)

Daughter works as a teaching assistant in a special needs school. She was sent home on Wednesday after 2 teachers and a pupil were confirmed covid positive!!! She was coughing and spluttering yesterday and today has had a confirmation that she too is positive!
We have all been vaccinated, except for the Grandson who I was with yesterday ( picked him up from college) so now MrsC and myself will have to be on the lookout for symptoms!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Did you mean grain? 😄


No deffo rain as things got wet


----------



## gbb (10 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you keep the packaging?


I actually took a photo...at that moment (it has since) i didnt think...yeah, just keep the packaging. I have it.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2021)

Grey, humid and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Another one here with a duff night's sleep. Mainly due to a stiff back and a cat who insisted on sleeping in the *middle* of the bed and hogging the duvet. Which meant my bum was sort of dangling over the edge and getting a bit cold.

Spent the morning writing and painting. Not at the same time.

Spiders aren't a bother. The girls usually take care of those.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I feel sad for you ! Sometimes you can be lucky and be the highest bidder but you never know how determined the other bidders are .
> I was watching a local auction house yesterday . It was a toy sale and things were going way above estimates. I'm not sure if dealers are trying to build up stock as they can't get imports or what, but prices seem to have rocketed ! A group of play work original Star Wars figures made hundreds. 200 painted Britain's lead soldiers went for £1,400 . Some bidding was in the £40's and then suddenly in the hundreds!
> Part 2 of the auction is today . I might watch it again to see how prices go . It is toy cars first , later dolls .



Thanks xxx  It's frustrating, as the Intercontinental Challenge XJR-15 would have been a lovely addition to my little collection of Derek Warwick-related model cars. Admittedly some of the Spark models can fetch a pretty penny, but I found the listing too late to do proper research. And it's the 30th anniversary of the race series - a good friend who deals in motor racing memorabilia says there has been a very noticeable uptick in interest in the cars etc, which undoubtedly then affects the price of the models.

Auctions can be funny - there's often no rhyme nor reason for them. I'd been watching two silver Georg Jensen pendants, same size, same design, similar condition etc. One sold for nearly three times the price of the other.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2021)

Anyways, lunch would be a good idea right now. I has a hungry.


----------



## pawl (10 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Daughter works as a teaching assistant in a special needs school. She was sent home on Wednesday after 2 teachers and a pupil were confirmed covid positive!!! She was coughing and spluttering yesterday and today has had a confirmation that she too is positive!
> We have all been vaccinated, except for the Grandson who I was with yesterday ( picked him up from college) so now MrsC and myself will have to be on the lookout for symptoms!





Hope your daughter recover quickly and you and Mrs c and yourself stay healthy 😍😍


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2021)

Yup, +1 for that sentiment @carpiste


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2021)

Lovely lunch of bread and butter, hummus, some cheese, pineapple and two 

And no, I didn't put the cheese and pineapple on those cocktail stick things...


----------



## postman (10 Sep 2021)

Postman and Mrs P have decided to get new single beds.For 31 years we have been sleeping on a king sized water bed,but we have just drifted apart.Postman has restless legs and hogs the duvet.I am looking forward to booking a visit to a Dream bed shop to try out different beds and mattresses,I kid you not,appointments are needed.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2021)

Time for a  and qually from Monza on the radio.

Oh, and a supply of popcorn.


----------



## mybike (10 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just had some rain


We've just had ~0.6" rain @ a rate of 1.36" an hour. Might have to get the pump out.


----------



## mybike (10 Sep 2021)

postman said:


> Postman and Mrs P have decided to get new single beds.For 31 years we have been sleeping on a king sized water bed,but we have just drifted apart.Postman has restless legs and hogs the duvet.I am looking forward to booking a visit to a Dream bed shop to try out different beds and mattresses,I kid you not,appointments are needed.



We found John Lewis are pretty good.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Sep 2021)

Been misty all day but starting to clear a bit now with some rain showers.
Sad day in some ways. My old touring bike has gone. I know they are inanimate objects but I get sort of attached to them and they hold memories.
I was even sad when my old VW T2 went. It was actually a heap of expensive junk but I did over 10000 miles in it. I thought of putting "home sweet home" on the doors. 
It did have a lovely exhaust note tho'.
I made an off the cuff remark on one of my local FB photos about the changes to the street and the shops we no longer have. Can of worms does not cover it. The recent settlers leapt to their keyboards immediately with loads of vaguely polite abuse. They have no in depth knowledge but have lived here for one whole year and know what it was like 50 years ago.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2021)

That's F1 qually done and dusted. Looking forward to the sprint race tomorrow arvo.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2021)

Uh oh, the heavenly taps have been turned on...


----------



## mybike (10 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> We've just had ~0.6" rain @ a rate of 1.36" an hour. Might have to get the pump out.



Thankfully, no flooding & it has stopped raining.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2021)

I've spent most of the day either watching the 2nd toy auction or the Tour of Britain . The prices were still rocketing although one lot of 3 1/18 scale racing cars went lower than I expected ! . It's a shame that I hadn't signed up to the auction . I will keep an eye out for the next one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2021)

I got drenched just now. I set off on dry roads, ended up on almost dry roads, it was the torrential bit in the middle that spoiled it.


----------



## carpiste (10 Sep 2021)

Thanks everyone for your comments. Daughter isn`t too bad, headaches, cough and stuck in bed but so far not too bad. Me and MrsC have our PCR tests at 0830 tomorrow so hopefully that will be negative. Either way I`ll be going out for a ride just in case I get the dreaded lurgi!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got drenched just now. I set off on dry roads, ended up on almost dry roads, it was the torrential bit in the middle that spoiled it.


And I just missed it 🤗


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> And I just missed it 🤗


You, sir, are a very lucky boy!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You, sir, are a very lucky boy!


At least our coffee break was dry 😁


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2021)

Lovely supper of mac & cheese with spicy chicken, pepperoni & sweetcorn, plus some tenderstem broccoli on the side and blueberries for afters.

Sometimes there's nothing better than good stodgy comfort food.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> At least our coffee break was dry 😁


And that was a very nice shiny black Brompton we both saw!


----------



## Jenkins (10 Sep 2021)

Despite the poor forecast for today, it's not been a bad day in this corner of Suffolk. Warm but a bit cloudy and breezy with just one light rain shower and that was while I was changing the bedding once i got in from work.

Shopping at Morrisons resulted in a bit of yellow stickering at opposite ends of the nutrtional spectrum - a pack of 5 of their custard donuts down to 13p and some easy peeler sweet clementines (which are neither sweet or easy to peel it turns out) for just 40p.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've spent most of the day either watching the 2nd toy auction or the Tour of Britain . The prices were still rocketing although one lot of 3 1/18 scale racing cars went lower than I expected ! . It's a shame that I hadn't signed up to the auction . I will keep an eye out for the next one.



Bummer, talk about Sod's Law...

Think peeps are starting to buy for Christmas. Jewellery prices on the 'bay have definitely nudged up since midsummer.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Despite the poor forecast for today, it's not been a bad day in this corner of Suffolk. Warm but a bit cloudy and breezy with just one light rain shower and that was while I was changing the bedding once i got in from work.
> 
> Shopping at Morrisons resulted in a bit of yellow stickering at opposite ends of the nutrtional spectrum - a pack of 5 of their custard donuts down to 13p and some easy peeler sweet clementines (which are neither sweet or easy to peel it turns out) for just 40p.



You could always poach the clementines in a sugar syrup with cointreau


----------



## DCLane (10 Sep 2021)

Almost at the south coast for tomorrow's TT; we're in an old Travelodge near Newbury as it was cheap

I'm not sure what the receptionist made of us bringing in a road bike and a TT bike though. Plus spare wheels (in wheel bags) and assorted other kit


Nice dinner earlier (Beefeater off A34) with steak for son no.2.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's F1 qually done and dusted. Looking forward to the sprint race tomorrow arvo.


Another of those stupid weekends?


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> Almost at the south coast for tomorrow's TT; we're in an old Travelodge near Newbury as it was cheap
> 
> I'm not sure what the receptionist made of us bringing in a road bike and a TT bike though. Plus spare wheels (in wheel bags) and assorted other kit
> 
> ...


Hope you said you'd cycled there.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Sep 2021)

I spent four days falling in love with Pembrokeshire and Carmarthenshire.


Edit: I have to come clean here peeps....we had a car and a very comfortable bed in the middle of an absolutely silent nowhere.


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2021)

Relaxing now after another 80 odd miles. That about 165ish over the two days. When I got back to the B&B I found that they have a problem with the water supply so I couldn't have a shower. This has not been my favourite place to stay but at least it is quiet tonight. Thankfully I will be moving on in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Another of those stupid weekends?



Well, we'll wait to see what sort of inevitable chaos unfolds tomorrow...


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, we'll wait to see what sort of inevitable chaos unfolds tomorrow...


Qualifying today, with Sundays grid determined by a short race tomorrow.

Bottas to take Hamilton out in the sprint.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2021)

Anyways, I need a


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bottas to take Hamilton out in the sprint.



What with a nudge


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2021)

Morning.
They are beginning to piece me orf with their constant messing about with rules and changing things. So qualifying was yesterday and they are going to play around today ? 
So how does this factor into their budget cap ? Extra wear and risks on engines and gearboxes. A nice pile up in the sprint race and there wouldn't be a race on Sunday. Perhaps a procession of broken racing cars on flatbed trucks to do 2 laps under the safety car ! .


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Sep 2021)

@deptfordmarmoset
This is what your deluge looked like from where I was standing by the old Fish Market


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2021)

In other news. My wife's PCR test has come back negative! We have been isolating as she has had a terrible cough for most of the week. It must be a really bad cold . It's strange how I don't seem to have caught it . I usually get things which are free !


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's F1 qually done and dusted. Looking forward to the sprint race tomorrow arvo.



I was disappointed to find that channel 4 wasn't showing it.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 608632
> 
> 
> @deptfordmarmoset
> This is what your deluge looked like from where I was standing by the old Fish Market


It would have been really good if Tower Bridge had just started to open so that it could match the curvature of your frame .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> I was disappointed to find that channel 4 wasn't showing it.


Oh! So I hadn't missed it ? 
It is becoming a farce !
Channel 4 and their Red Bull appreciation team of Webber, Coulthard and the other presenter . Why don't they just ask Christian Horner to be a permanent member so he can put his slant on things !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Sep 2021)

Off for a gentle 5k parkrun this morning as I have a 10k to do tomorrow. It may be a good idea to give my legs a chance to loosen up before tomorrow's run as I haven't had a chance to do a single run in the past week


----------



## Tribansman (11 Sep 2021)

Had a coco pops and Nutella on toast breakfast in my dressing gown and slippers with my lad, while moaning about how awful the TV programme he was watching was. I'm a 10-year-old old man in a 38 year old's body


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Bummer, talk about Sod's Law...
> 
> Think peeps are starting to buy for Christmas. Jewellery prices on the 'bay have definitely nudged up since midsummer.


I was surprised at the price of a box of play worn Dinky toys. £300 final bid so with commission that would be near £400. So factor in time spent viewing the lots , time spent on bidding and collecting , then there will be time trying to sell each item , there would need to be quite a mark up !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Had a coco pops and Nutella on toast breakfast in my dressing gown and slippers with my lad, while moaning about how awful the TV programme he was watching was. I'm a 10-year-old old man in a 38 year old's body


I find that I'm a messy eater as well!


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! So I hadn't missed it ?
> It is becoming a farce !
> Channel 4 and their Red Bull appreciation team of Webber, Coulthard and the other presenter . Why don't they just ask Christian Horner to be a permanent member so he can put his slant on things !



Perhaps he's got that one lined up for when he retires.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2021)

With the shortage of parts I thought I might get a sheet of glass and some grinding paste out today and grind down some old worn out 1/4 inch ball bearings. Not sure what size I need yet . If I have any spare time I might fashion out some chain links out of some sheet steel lying around .


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2021)

Morning all being a grandparent means no early morning ride 
But hey ho


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 608632
> 
> 
> @deptfordmarmoset
> This is what your deluge looked like from where I was standing by the old Fish Market


Right, so you get the rainbow, I get the rain......


----------



## Tribansman (11 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all being a grandparent means no early morning ride
> But hey ho


Drag the sprogs out with you!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It would have been really good if Tower Bridge had just started to open so that it could match the curvature of your frame .


Poor timing.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Poor timing.
> View attachment 608635


If I'd have been on time, I'd have seen that, too! 😂


----------



## gbb (11 Sep 2021)

News here today...
Chillblains x2 (grandchildren) will be picked up shortly, stay until tomorrow afternoon.
Spider saved from the bath, safely placed out the window. Probably be back tomorrow.
Digby dog (lad pup, around 5 months old now, 22 kilos ) is on one this morning. Its like he is taunting me, come play, come play, come play


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> If I'd have been on time, I'd have seen that, too! 😂


I reckon it's some sort of challenge. Sail a Thames barge upstream on a Friday afternoon and see how much of London you can bring to a standstill.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Sep 2021)

Another driech day with light rain so far.
Will go to the library later and take out a couple of books, more to help them stay open rather than any decent books.
Continue scanning old negatives and posting slowly on our local FB page. Good job I have plenty to choose from as they are of local events of times past and cause much reminiscing.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Drag the sprogs out with you!


Thankfully only 1 sprog but she is about a year away from being big enough for our tandem


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> What with a nudge


Battle for the corner.
It's not as though it'd be the first time two Mercedes have taken each other out.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2021)

Why is sitting in car parks boring


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Why is sitting in car parks boring


Because you're not looking for pied wagtails. For some reason, expanses of tarmac seem to be their perfect hunting ground.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Why is sitting in car parks boring



I usually combine using the phone, facebook, cyclechat etc, with people watching, it normally helps pass the time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Battle for the corner.
> It's not as though it'd be the first time two Mercedes have taken each other out.



Not just in motor racing: there's a saying in Germany that a Mercedes is delivered with an _Eingebautesvorfahrtrecht_. This translates as an "inbuilt right of way". When there are two in the same bit of road, both fundamentally think the other one is in their way...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2021)

In other news we now have a unicorn in technicolour: I've sent an email copy to Beautiful Wife to confirm it's the right colour, then I'll add the details...


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Sep 2021)

I'm having a rather large glass of Savignon Blanc.


----------



## Tribansman (11 Sep 2021)

You're off your rioja, red's way nicer


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Sep 2021)

Tribansman said:


> You're off your rioja, red's way nicer



I hate red wine.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2021)

Warm, blustery and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

My green wheelie bin was finally emptied this morning. The parental unit has already filled it up again. 

Anyways, spent the morning re-jigging the fridges in kitchen and utility room in preparation for this evening's trip to Tesco, everything I picked up on Wednesday (cat food, bog roll and cleaning products) has been put away and shopping bags ready to go.

And I've done some work on my Mclaren MP4/1 painting.

But now, t'is time for luncheon. I has a hungry.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not just in motor racing: there's a saying in Germany that a Mercedes is delivered with an _Eingebautesvorfahrtrecht_. This translates as an "inbuilt right of way". When there are two in the same bit of road, both fundamentally think the other one is in their way...


But what happens when one is nearly a cars length in front?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I reckon it's some sort of challenge. Sail a Thames barge upstream on a Friday afternoon and see how much of London you can bring to a standstill.


Might have to do with the tide?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> But what happens when one is nearly a cars length in front?



The usual response seems to be to a "Lichthupe" or "Light horn": Flash your lights to inform the car in front that you are the more important driver and they should Get Out Of The Way.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Might have to do with the tide?


It certainly was high tide but even at low tide I don't think the mast would have passed underneath.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2021)

Lunch done and dusted. Sprint qualifying done and dusted. Got some time to chill before going shopping.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not just in motor racing: there's a saying in Germany that a Mercedes is delivered with an _Eingebautesvorfahrtrecht_. This translates as an "inbuilt right of way". When there are two in the same bit of road, both fundamentally think the other one is in their way...



The Germans always have a word for everything. Very useful and efficient.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The usual response seems to be to a "Lichthupe" or "Light horn": Flash your lights to inform the car in front that you are the more important driver and they should Get Out Of The Way.


No horn, and the only flashing light they have is on the rear. Used to show they're harvesting & slowing down.
It'd have to be in front, slowing down, which means they'd collide.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was surprised at the price of a box of play worn Dinky toys. £300 final bid so with commission that would be near £400. So factor in time spent viewing the lots , time spent on bidding and collecting , then there will be time trying to sell each item , there would need to be quite a mark up !



That's just bonkers for stuff that's, well, knackered - to put it politely! 

There's folks on the 'bay buying up jewellery that no one wants, and then trying to sell it for five times the price. I mean if it's been there all summer for a tenner, no one in their right mind is going to pay fifty...  And that's not taking into account the pieces that have already gone through a bun fight which then get a similar sort of mark-up.

I can understand if it's a well-known silversmith like Charles Horner, Georg Jensen or Andreas Daub, but the majority of the stuff is run of the mill that's churned out in large quantities.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> The Germans always have a word for everything. Very useful and efficient.



Well yes, especially as the word in question frequently has several syllables, two dozen letters and does the work of an English sentence.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's just bonkers for stuff that's, well, knackered - to put it politely!
> 
> There's folks on the 'bay buying up jewellery that no one wants, and then trying to sell it for five times the price. I mean if it's been there all summer for a tenner, no one in their right mind is going to pay fifty...  And that's not taking into account the pieces that have already gone through a bun fight which then get a similar sort of mark-up.
> 
> I can understand if it's a well-known silversmith like Charles Horner, Georg Jensen or Andreas Daub, but the majority of the stuff is run of the mill that's churned out in large quantities.


I managed to get a model of a Big Healey today at a reasonable price. I left it to the last couple of minutes with one bid in reserve .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2021)

Last Night of the prunes!
We had ours last night .


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Last Night of the prunes!
> We had ours last night .



Followed by First Morning of the Runs?


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Followed by First Morning of the Runs?


Early morning 5 or 10km?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Early morning 5 or 10km?



I suppose it depends how far down the garden the privvy is.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I suppose it depends how far down the garden the privvy is.


Nowhere inside!
Suppose it's raining when the need for speed arises.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2021)

Tesco shopping run done. Not a lot on yellow sticker this evening, but I did get a decent quantity of veg (green beans, portobello mushrooms, sprouts, broccoli, cavolo nero), half a dozen avocadoes, two plaice fillets and some sausages.

Had a giggle with the green bins (damaged goods / end of line) as they were chock full of beer and anusol.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It certainly was high tide but even at low tide I don't think the mast would have passed underneath.


I was thinking more of having to fight the current on an ebbing tide. I think the tide turned at about 6 p.m. yesterday at London, if online information could be trusted.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I suppose it depends how far down the garden the privvy is.



Sprint practice.😁


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I was thinking more of having to fight the current on an ebbing tide. I think the tide turned at about 6 p.m. yesterday at London, if online information could be trusted.


The tide turning time is right. In fact, as the ship arrived in what used to be called "The Pool of London'' I checked the tide tables and wondered where the barge might have moored because it wouldn't have been able to go any further upriver. London Bridge (the one still here, not the one now in the US) is the next bridge upstream and it's too low for the barge to have passed. The most logical mooring nearby would in St Katherine's dock but that's downstream from Tower Bridge. Which is why I found myself speculating about the need to pass Tower Bridge at rush hour. 

(As we were messing around on bikes on cycleways and side roads, it didn't involve us, but now that we all seem to have to drive bigger and bigger cars in less road space, we saw a lot of stationary traffic. I haven't asked @PeteXXX about how much he was held up on Tower Bridge itself but it was close to 7pm and virtually gridlocked when I last saw him.)


----------



## DCLane (11 Sep 2021)

Back home after a long drive to the south coast so son no. 2 could do a 10 mile ride (national TT). Result was OK, embarrassing child photo at the finish:







Then a quick bike kit swap (TT bars off, wheels swapped and junior cassette back on, Garmin mount swapped, light off) ready for a local road race tomorrow morning


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2021)

Spent the evening watching the tennis.

Now it's time for a


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The tide turning time is right. In fact, as the ship arrived in what used to be called "The Pool of London'' I checked the tide tables and wondered where the barge might have moored because it wouldn't have been able to go any further upriver. London Bridge (the one still here, not the one now in the US) is the next bridge upstream and it's too low for the barge to have passed. The most logical mooring nearby would in St Katherine's dock but that's downstream from Tower Bridge. Which is why I found myself speculating about the need to pass Tower Bridge at rush hour.
> 
> (As we were messing around on bikes on cycleways and side roads, it didn't involve us, but now that we all seem to have to drive bigger and bigger cars in less road space, we saw a lot of stationary traffic. I haven't asked @PeteXXX about how much he was held up on Tower Bridge itself but it was close to 7pm and virtually gridlocked when I last saw him.)


I've ridden over Tower Bridge before, but that was early Sunday morning. Friday afternoon rush hour was probably easier as I was moving faster than the traffic (until a van driver didn't want me to filter past him but that was almost at the North end of the bridge.. Hey ho

Edit to add the 25 mile route for the day


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2021)

Time to finish my  and head off to bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Sep 2021)

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1436353700839165952


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2021)

Well I am going out for some dark miles .
And we'll done to Emma


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Sep 2021)

Blistering this afternoon.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2021)

I think a spot of breakfast followed by a potter in to Canterbury along the Crab and Winkle Way is in order. There is a fabulous falafel van there that is worth the ride. The ride is pleasant as well though.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2021)

Morning.
The sun seems to have just risen or broken through some cloud as everywhere has just suddenly lit up .
The sky to the east was really pretty when I went down earlier. 
Going to drink my coffee now .


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2021)

I thought I was being so kind by flicking a wasp out of the bird bath as it was having trouble swimming to the edge. 
It all went wrong when I my 'flick' propelled it straight into a spider's Web 🕸 


Maybe it was just it's time 😔


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I thought I was being so kind by flicking a wasp out of the bird bath as it was having trouble swimming to the edge.
> It all went wrong when I my 'flick' propelled it straight into a spider's Web 🕸
> 
> 
> Maybe it was just it's time 😔


Out of the frying pan !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I think a spot of breakfast followed by a potter in to Canterbury along the Crab and Winkle Way is in order. There is a fabulous falafel van there that is worth the ride. The ride is pleasant as well though.


A gentle ride around the Kent coast sounds like a very good idea. Hmm, a fish and chips lunch might be a welcome addition to the plan.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2021)

As well as 'helping' _sic _wasps, I've vacuumed the house and harvested some beans & carrots ready for dinner this afternoon. 

I think I deserve a ☕


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

I received very specific instructions for the fine tuning of the Unicorn last night, and am now putting them into practice while slowly losing the remains of my sanity:


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well I am going out for some dark miles .



Well I ended up with 60 miles


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well I ended up with 60 miles


Nobody likes a show off!  I forced myself out for a meagre 25. Still, it's 25 miles further than sitting on the couch I suppose.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well I ended up with 60 miles





Mo1959 said:


> Nobody likes a show off!  I forced myself out for a meagre 25. Still, it's 25 miles further than sitting on the couch I suppose.



I hung my washing on my bike this morning, does that count?


----------



## oldwheels (12 Sep 2021)

Being Sunday I thought it would follow the usual pattern of quieter roads. Wrong again, at 10 o’clock the touroid are out in force even tho’ it was still a bit overcast and damp.
One idiot in a motorhome tried to pass in inadequate space and got thoroughly sworn at which unfortunately he probably could not hear. His pal behind got in a panic and stopped in a narrow bit and probably wondered why I stopped and gestured him to come on in a somewhat peremptory fashion.
I did not have my camera on which was a mistake on my part.
Tourists aaaargh.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I thought I was being so kind by flicking a wasp out of the bird bath as it was having trouble swimming to the edge.
> It all went wrong when I my 'flick' propelled it straight into a spider's Web 🕸
> 
> 
> Maybe it was just it's time 😔


Don't mess with the continuum
The timeline and fate must be reconciled. 
The future depends on it.


----------



## slow scot (12 Sep 2021)

I’m just heading off to see Julian Alaphillipe, Cav, and the others at Westhill.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2021)

There's a cone in the middle of Sandwich market Square. It wouldn't have bothered me but the council have stuck a do not move sign on it, saying it's there for a reason. Infuriatingly, they don't tell the reason.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I received very specific instructions for the fine tuning of the Unicorn last night, and am now putting them into practice while *slowly losing the remains of my sanity*:
> 
> View attachment 608765


You might find it either on the floor or your desk. The next time you go looking.

Will the unicorn be getting a pink ribbon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You might find it either on the floor or your desk.



Then it's gone forever. I wonder if anyone will notice?



classic33 said:


> Will the unicorn be getting a pink ribbon.



No. I wanted to make the wings strapped on with a small steam engine powering them, but I was overruled...


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2021)

I see that one of the cycling teams begins with Lotto. 
Does the second name imply how much they have won ?


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Don't mess with the continuum
> The timeline and fate must be reconciled.
> The future depends on it.


Thought the future was an unwritten book.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Thought the future was an unwritten book.



You were predestined to think that.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Nobody likes a show off!  I forced myself out for a meagre 25. Still, it's 25 miles further than sitting on the couch I suppose.


Nothing wrong with 25 mile ride


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2021)

Warm and mostly overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well. I wish I knew what I've done to my right ankle. It's very owie. Anyways, I spent the morning doing paperwork and looking for an anglepoise-style lamp on the websites of various retailers. My budget is much more modest than that for an actual anglepoise. All I want to do is stick a daylight-balanced bulb in for additional illumination when painting etc.

Anyways, about to warm up some mac & cheese and have lunch while listening to the Grand Prix.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You were predestined to think that.


_No man should know too much about their own destiny._


----------



## Chief Broom (12 Sep 2021)

Im wondering if theres a Cornetto left in the freezer...im off to have a look!


----------



## carpiste (12 Sep 2021)

Update all... Daughter spent several hours in hospital after struggling for breath yesterday but is back home, thankfully. Me and MrsC have had our PCR test yesterday and are both negative. Unfortunately the Son in law and Grandson have also got covid so none of them are allowed out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Update all... Daughter spent several hours in hospital after struggling for breath yesterday but is back home, thankfully. Me and MrsC have had our PCR test yesterday and are both negative. Unfortunately the Son in law and Grandson have also got covid so none of them are allowed out.



I'm glad to hear your daughter is better; hopefully other family members will not have severe symptoms.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Im wondering if theres a Cornetto left in the freezer...im off to have a look!


Just one Cornetto? 

Give it to me 🎶


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> _No man should know too much about their own destiny._



That's why I waited until afterwards to tell you.


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Just one Cornetto?
> 
> Give it to me 🎶



Did you have to fight for it?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

Finally we have a vaguely three dimensional unicorn...







I need a break...

Wibble...


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2021)

My bad, I've just eaten a whole big bag of Twiglets.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2021)

The great thing about a cycle as daily transport is I can eat stupid amounts of food and stay at 63 kilos. It never goes higher or lower. I distinctly remember my mother saying I would spread out at around 40. It's been 17 years and nope.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2021)

Wow. The Grand Prix was definitely better than my mac(laren) & cheese.

Added drama during the race - Poppy also brought me a mouse.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2021)

I need a restorative  after all that!


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finally we have a vaguely three dimensional unicorn...
> 
> View attachment 608813
> 
> ...


Kit-Kat?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Kit-Kat?



Whut?

(if that's a British cultural reference from the last 20 years or so I won't know it)


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Whut?
> 
> (if that's a British cultural reference from the last 20 years or so I won't know it)


It's older than 20 years, easily. 
30 at least.


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2021)

Sunday roast in the oven. Home grown spuds and baby corn on the menu too. Spent a couple of hours cleaning the tip of a car that my son has - he's got depression quite bad at present and just can't think straight enough to set about cleaning out his car - he'd been away camping twice in it, and everything was still in the back, as well as 8000 miles of dirt in the last couple of months (North Coast 500). Seats had a really good shampoo, and the driver's mat was jetwashed !

Also trimmed the hedge at the side of the garden and cleaned up the 3 'joint' visitors spaces we share with neighbours - I'm the only one that keeps them tidy. And that's after painting the drive yesterday. My back is now complaining.

Oh, and some idiot BMW driver caused my son to swerve, catching his new alloys on a curb. It's taken a big chunk out. He wasn't happy, so I popped into the garage, located my Araldite 'putty', mixed a tiny bit and filled and painted the chunk out of his wheel. You'd struggle to find it now.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Sunday roast in the oven. *Home grown spuds and baby corn* on the menu too. Spent a couple of hours cleaning the tip of a car that my son has - he's got depression quite bad at present and just can't think straight enough to set about cleaning out his car - he'd been away camping twice in it, and everything was still in the back, as well as 8000 miles of dirt in the last couple of months (North Coast 500). Seats had a really good shampoo, and the driver's mat was jetwashed !
> 
> Also trimmed the hedge at the side of the garden and cleaned up the 3 'joint' visitors spaces we share with neighbours - I'm the only one that keeps them tidy. And that's after painting the drive yesterday. My back is now complaining.
> 
> Oh, and some idiot BMW driver caused my son to swerve, catching his new alloys on a curb. It's taken a big chunk out. He wasn't happy, so I popped into the garage, located my Araldite 'putty', mixed a tiny bit and filled and painted the chunk out of his wheel. You'd struggle to find it now.


Didn't realise you could grow corn over Manchester way.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Didn't realise you could grow corn over Manchester way.


You'd be amaized....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2021)

Anyhow, I'm home again. Sandwich-Deal-Meal. Better than a Meal Deal sandwich.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You'd be amaized....


Could be, you're not talking cobblers are you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Could be, you're not talking cobblers are you.


What me?


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2021)

I'd forgotten Minster had an Abbey. Went there yesterday, saw a nun, rare these days I find.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I'd forgotten Minster had an Abbey. Went there yesterday, *saw a nun, rare these days I find.*



You see them all the time, they just prefer to be anunymous...

Hat, coat, et, c...


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You see them all the time, they just prefer to be anunymous...
> 
> Hat, coat, et, c...


Leaving you nun the wiser


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Leaving you nun the wiser



You have to get the habit of looking...


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You have to get the habit of looking...


You're into "nun spotting".
How do you keep track of which you've seen?


----------



## pawl (12 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Im wondering if theres a Cornetto left in the freezer...im off to have a look!





If you haven’t I’ve got several in the freezer Parcel may be tad soggy by the time it arrives


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're into "nun spotting".
> How do you keep track of which you've seen?


Different wimples.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Thought the future was an unwritten book.


The future is a continuous repetition of past mistakes and shadenfreude


----------



## mudsticks (12 Sep 2021)

Is it mundane ?

I don't know..

Met a fisherman on the bridge, on the way back from my walk in the woods.

Got chatting about this and that, the state of the world , the state of farming .

About how much rushing about we all tend to do.

We agreed Kipling and his _ "If" _
Could go, do one.


He finished our encounter by reciting 'Leisure' by W.H. Davies.

We gave our salutations and meandered on our separate ways..


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Whut?
> 
> (if that's a British cultural reference from the last 20 years or so I won't know it)


I forget, is this for her back pack, or a school cone?


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> The future is a continuous repetition of past mistakes and shadenfreude


Any way of knowing which bets I got wrong. Next time I'll be betting on the winner, not fourth place of a fail to finish.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2021)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me. and watch the F1 on catch up.

I have Dickinsons & Morris pork pie


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I forget, is this for her back pack, or a school cone?



It's for the Schultüte, the cardboard cone that German kids carry to school on their first day. They're given it at home, carry the thing to school, park it under their chair for a couple of hours while doing some kind of activity, then carry it back home and open it, whereupon they formally receive all the things they probably needed for the two hour activity they've just done...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> The future is a continuous repetition of past mistakes and shadenfreude



And now the bad news?


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> And now the bad news?


You have a unicorn to draw.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2021)

It looks like Leeds and Arsenal are league neighbours again.


----------



## DCLane (12 Sep 2021)

I went outside earlier this evening to do more painting. It started raining 2 minutes later. Sorry


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> I went outside earlier this evening to do more painting. It started raining 2 minutes later. Sorry


Still dry here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Still dry here.



Go outside and do some painting...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You have a unicorn to draw.









Finished, finally...

(The ears needed correcting, according to the resident Unicorn expert)


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 608864
> 
> 
> Finished, finally...
> ...


The ears are the same on both sides!


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Go outside and do some painting...


Nothing to paint.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Nothing to paint.



Pfft. Excuses.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> The ears are the same on both sides!



So are mine.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Pfft. Excuses.


An honest one though.
And if it's raining 9 miles away, how long before it gets here. Thus proving that painting does indeed cause it to rain?


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> So are mine.


Do they both face in the same direction?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Sep 2021)

Starting the new job tomorrow. I've been getting everything ready this evening in an attempt to ensure I'm not running round like a blue-ar5ed fly in the morning. I think I've got everything... I hope. I'm sure I'll find out tomorrow.

I'm looking forward to starting my new job, mostly excited with a hint of trepidation


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Starting the new job tomorrow. I've been getting everything ready this evening in an attempt to ensure I'm not running round like a blue-ar5ed fly in the morning. I think I've got everything... I hope. I'm sure I'll find out tomorrow.
> 
> *I'm looking forward to starting my new job*, mostly excited with a hint of trepidation


Break a leg!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do they both face in the same direction?


Aren't articulated lugholes a unicorn characteristic? (Asking for a grandchild.)


----------



## Chief Broom (12 Sep 2021)

There wasnt a cornetto I'd scoffed them all.. Nothing lasts long if its chocolate or ice cream,,,I buy a pack of bounties/mars bars/cornetto's with my tesco delivery and i eat'em all in a couple days! Its not a lack of self control....its just that tomorrow doesnt actually exist so its entirely rational....


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> There wasnt a cornetto I'd scoffed them all.. Nothing lasts long if its chocolate or ice cream,,,I buy a pack of bounties/mars bars/cornetto's with my tesco delivery and i eat'em all in a couple days! Its not a lack of self control....its just that tomorrow doesnt actually exist so its entirely rational....


I’ve stopped buying multi packs of anything. No self control whatsoever and eat the lot, usually on the day I buy them!


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2021)

Supper ated, F1 highlights watched.

Having finally seen the incident, Lewis was well within his right to hold the line. Max made the mistake by keeping the boot in and bouncing off the sausage kerb. I think the stewards were well within their rights to impose a penalty, as it was Max's mistake that led to the contact.

Good job it wasn't the Headmaster in the stewards' room today.

Anyways, time for a  and MOTD.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve stopped buying multi packs of anything. No self control whatsoever and eat the lot, usually on the day I buy them!



I scarfed a whole bag of popcorn while watching the tennis last night...


----------



## Chief Broom (12 Sep 2021)

Self control could be a form of insanity!  Ive given up with mental gymnastics,,,so if i eat a cornetto and think mmm thats nice i think i'll eat another one hee hee i dont feel like i need to sit on the naughty step  I may moderate the multi pack buying though!


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Supper ated, F1 highlights watched.
> 
> Having finally seen the incident, Lewis was well within his right to hold the line. Max made the mistake by keeping the boot in and bouncing off the sausage kerb. I think the stewards were well within their rights to impose a penalty, as it was Max's mistake that led to the contact.
> 
> ...


No.44 had just exited the pits and was on cold tyres. Further down the grid that would have been mentioned.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Sep 2021)

Ended up at Snetterton on Saturday & Brands Hatch on Sunday. A couple of really relaxed days off work, part watching the racing, part listening to the radio and part doing a bit of reading. 

A few minutes this morning summed up my main interests in one go - sitting in the car at Brands Hatch watching some motor racing while booking rail tickets for tomorrow's ride having reserved a cycle space on the Intercity service.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2021)

After all that, I caught the last of Life Drawing Live, and had a go at the final exercise... That was fun.

Now just footling around online.


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2021)

I spent the night in Longford and caught the first train to Maynooth and cycled back the whole 130km length pretty slowly as as I had a lot to look at and to watch the boats passing through the locks. It was just about dark when I arrived back at my B&B. Had a shower and walked down the street to get fish and chips. It was a perfect day up to a point... 

Very sad to realise that my friend died tonight but it wSas sadly inevitable and only a matter of time.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

@Reynard, @Illaveago,
How about a gander at their upcoming sale. I've seen stuff go for a lot less than I thought it was worth from there.
https://www.hartleysauctions.co.uk


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard, @Illaveago,
> How about a gander at their upcoming sale. I've seen stuff go for a lot less than I thought it was worth from there.
> https://www.hartleysauctions.co.uk



Umm yeah... A fondue set, maybe?


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2021)

Or some ceramic cats?


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Umm yeah... A fondue set, maybe?


Collectors Auction next month.

I came away from one auction there with three Hornby locomotives, one of which was worth more than twice what was paid for all three.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Or some ceramic cats?


Or Navajo Axe?


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Or Navajo Axe?



I'm well sorted in the axe department


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2021)

Anyways, off to Land of Nod via the intermediate stations of Wooden Hill, Hot Bath and Kitty Cuddles.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm well sorted in the axe department


Bet you don't have one of these!






https://www.hartleysauctions.co.uk/search/?q=Navajo%20axe


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do they both face in the same direction?



Fair comment:


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2021)

Well it's Monday again
A nice easy start to the day 
Grey looking but dry


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's for the Schultüte, the cardboard cone that German kids carry to school on their first day. They're given it at home, carry the thing to school, park it under their chair for a couple of hours while doing some kind of activity, then carry it back home and open it, whereupon they formally receive all the things they probably needed for the two hour activity they've just done...


Is it to stop people parking on them ?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2021)

First cuppa drank
cat has been fed 
Work office door opened


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2021)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Starting the new job tomorrow. I've been getting everything ready this evening in an attempt to ensure I'm not running round like a blue-ar5ed fly in the morning. I think I've got everything... I hope. I'm sure I'll find out tomorrow.
> 
> I'm looking forward to starting my new job, mostly excited with a hint of trepidation



All the best @LeetleGreyCells


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is it to stop people parking on them ?



It's a cone, so I suppose so. I've seen some huge versions that dwarfed the kids carrying them...


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Supper ated, F1 highlights watched.
> 
> Having finally seen the incident, Lewis was well within his right to hold the line. Max made the mistake by keeping the boot in and bouncing off the sausage kerb. I think the stewards were well within their rights to impose a penalty, as it was Max's mistake that led to the contact.
> 
> ...



Being within your rights doesn't always make it right, they should both have been in front of the head master this morning, even if it was just to be told calm down, they're both being far to hot headed.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Supper ated, F1 highlights watched.
> 
> Having finally seen the incident, Lewis was well within his right to hold the line. Max made the mistake by keeping the boot in and bouncing off the sausage kerb. I think the stewards were well within their rights to impose a penalty, as it was Max's mistake that led to the contact.
> 
> ...


The penalty for Vestapen is pathetic! It is time that he realised that he can't go on barging people off the track . He did it on a previous lap and forced Lewis to take avoiding action . As Lewis said , he should have done the same thing and avoided the collision .
I see that for once Christian Horner didn't have much to say as he didn't have a stand to leg on .
I think the penalty should have been to start at the back of the grid for the next race at least .
I don't like the time penalties not being served in the pits. It seems like Red Bull's cars seem to be used like dodgems.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Sep 2021)

Another day , another dollar (spent!) Back home , just finished feeding horses and mucking out stables ...what joy !
Dogs are fed as well, so maybe l can get round to having my breakfast at last


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The penalty for Vestapen is pathetic! It is time that he realised that he can't go on barging people off the track . He did it on a previous lap and forced Lewis to take avoiding action . As Lewis said , he should have done the same thing and avoided the collision .
> I see that for once Christian Horner didn't have much to say as he didn't have a stand to leg on .
> I think the penalty should have been to start at the back of the grid for the next race at least .
> I don't like the time penalties not being served in the pits. It seems like Red Bull's cars seem to be used like dodgems.



They're both being as bad as each other and need to be told to calm down


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2021)

Morning .
It is light grey here and dry . I thought we were supposed to have rain in the night .


----------



## mybike (13 Sep 2021)

Quite cool today, seem to be a lot of squirrels around which made Cassie, er, squirrely. She wants to chase them, I want her to walk quietly at my side.

Seem to be a lot of people around too.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> They're both being as bad as each other and need to be told to calm down


They do a certain extent but I think it is time that Vestapen learnt that he can't keep doing what he has been doing and getting away with it . I think the past 2 incidents have been down to Lewis doing what Vestapen has been getting away with far too long and not flinching from his line.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Sep 2021)

Grey morning but dry with a bit of wind which make it feel colder and also cools the house down a bit too much.
Windows, doors etc are all pretty well sealed but I discovered at one time that the wind was coming in around the skirting from underneath the floor which has some external ventilation.
Now that the mornings are getting a bit chilly and dark There is not the same incentive to get out early on the trike. Must try some other times to see if I can get a reasonably quiet period but given that the campsite and all self caterings are full that seems unlikely.
Not many years ago we had reasonable peace from the end of August.
I notice you now have to book and pay of course to visit Iona Abbey. We went over on an open launch and wandered around where we liked. Mammon is the main god worshipped there now I think.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2021)

I haven't taken my tablets this morning . I didn't know that I had run out of Lansoprazole which is the first tablet that I take. I'll have to pop out and collect my prescription .


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2021)

Light rain in Manchester land this morning.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I haven't taken my tablets this morning . I didn't know that I had run out of Lansoprazole which is the first tablet that I take. I'll have to pop out and collect my prescription .


I keep a months supply at least in stock of all my meds. The pharmacy can and does run out of stock sometimes and with bad weather there can be delays in orders arriving. I never go to the mainland without a few days supply with me also in case I cannot get home the same day. It has happened.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard, @Illaveago,
> How about a gander at their upcoming sale. I've seen stuff go for a lot less than I thought it was worth from there.
> https://www.hartleysauctions.co.uk


Yes it does seem like a good idea. My wife and I watch some of the antique programmes and think Ooh! We should go there as the prices they make are low . In fact some people buy stuff at one auction and sell it at another where they know they will get a higher price.
The auction I watched specialises in toys and so will get a good price on its lots . Not very good if you are buying !
Whilst at some auctions I have heard dealers complaining about the internet bidding and how it has driven up prices! I have also heard some say that they won't make any money on what they have bought ! Well as they say "It takes 2 to tango!" They are partly to blame for the high prices. I don't know if they have to replace stock or not ! Sometimes they can pick up bargains. I think it may be the luck of the draw .


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2021)

I've almost stopped liking Yorkshire Tea 🍵 

I'll have to try something else before I totally dislike it.


----------



## dave r (13 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They do a certain extent but I think it is time that Vestapen learnt that he can't keep doing what he has been doing and getting away with it . I think the past 2 incidents have been down to Lewis doing what Vestapen has been getting away with far too long and not flinching from his line.



They're both experienced enough and should have worked out that discretion is the better part of valor by now, they both need to be spoken to, by the stewards or the team, and be told that whats going on is not acceptable and they must stop now. Without the halo yesterdays incident could have resulted in serious injury.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Sep 2021)

The body of my laptop has developed a very slight but noticeable "buzzy" feeling in my fingers , only the case and not the control pad .....is it me or do you suppose that there could be an ever so slight electrical charge at liberty


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> The body of my laptop has developed a very slight but noticeable "buzzy" feeling in my fingers , only the case and not the control pad .....is it me or do you suppose that there could be an ever so slight electrical charge at liberty


That's shocking!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2021)

These two have just flown over our house.
Luckily, we don't have a chimney. If we did, we wouldn't now! 😂


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've almost stopped liking Yorkshire Tea 🍵
> 
> I'll have to try something else before I totally dislike it.


"Yorkshire tea" is fine example of an oxymoron , or at least a contradiction of sorts....a bit like Chinese Lancashire hotpot should there be such a thing . On the other hand if the so called infusion has the addition of cows milk and sugar it has more in common with the Chinese herbal sweet snow fungus soup tradition than with it does with tea


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> That's shocking!


More of a mild surprise than a shock .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> The body of my laptop has developed a very slight but noticeable "buzzy" feeling in my fingers , only the case and not the control pad .....is it me or do you suppose that there could be an ever so slight electrical charge at liberty


Does it only happen when it is connected to the mains ?


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The penalty for Vestapen is pathetic! It is time that he realised that he can't go on barging people off the track . He did it on a previous lap and forced Lewis to take avoiding action . As Lewis said , he should have done the same thing and avoided the collision .
> I see that for once Christian Horner didn't have much to say as he didn't have a stand to leg on .
> I think the penalty should have been to start at the back of the grid for the next race at least .
> I don't like the time penalties not being served in the pits. It seems like Red Bull's cars seem to be used like dodgems.


You'd not say too much before you were to present "your case", lest it be used against you.

Why did Hamilton, on cold tyres, try to keep pace with a car on warm tyres. He'd only just exited the pits, after a bodged stop.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2021)

No no no !

Fiona Bruce on the TV just walked in wearing a green dress wearing black boots on her feet ! . Why didn't she go the whole hog and put wellies on , or even deep sea diving boots !


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've almost stopped liking Yorkshire Tea 🍵
> 
> I'll have to try something else before I totally dislike it.


Sorry can't like that post.
What's wrong with Yorkshire Tea?


----------



## rockyroller (13 Sep 2021)

back from a weekend away & found out they fixed my work computer. full speed ahead today! head down, work work work!


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do they both face in the same direction?


Should they?


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Should they?


Not when viewed more from one side.
Unless you count outwards from the head.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 608929
> 
> 
> These two have just flown over our house.
> Luckily, we don't have a chimney. If we did, we wouldn't now! 😂


They came over ours a while back and were very high up .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Does it only happen when it is connected to the mains ?


Yes it does, it isn't connected to the mains at the moment and there is no "buzzy feel"


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sorry can't like that post.
> What's wrong with Yorkshire Tea?


I like it, but they need to make them easier to tear the pair of teabags apart..........I've ripped a fair few open by mistake!


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2021)

Warm, still and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning I have done some writing and made a big pot of carrot, sweet potato & red lentil soup.

It is almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bet you don't have one of these!
> View attachment 608904
> 
> 
> https://www.hartleysauctions.co.uk/search/?q=Navajo%20axe



Not much good for shopping firewood though, is it?


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Being within your rights doesn't always make it right, they should both have been in front of the head master this morning, even if it was just to be told calm down, they're both being far to hot headed.



The Headmaster wasn't the driver steward yesterday. That task was delegated to Vitantonio Liuzzi.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> They're both experienced enough and should have worked out that discretion is the better part of valor by now, they both need to be spoken to, by the stewards or the team, and be told that whats going on is not acceptable and they must stop now. Without the halo yesterdays incident could have resulted in serious injury.



This is part of the problem. Bearing in mind that this is my area of expertise, and that I lost someone dear to me in a racing accident that could have been avoided.

Ten years ago, they might not have. Thirty years ago, they probably wouldn't have. The cars are almost *too* safe (although it pains me to say that), and likewise the circuits, so the jeopardy of risk has been minimised to such a degree that it seems trivial. Most of the current drivers are part of what we call in the sport "the Playstation generation"

Lewis was within his rights to hold his line. Unless he is changing direction (i.e. weaving) in the braking zone, then the onus is on the driver behind. That's pretty well much what the sporting regulations boil down to.

Max is experienced, but not mature, His lack of racecraft is proving problematic. If it takes some hard impacts and penalties to drive the point home, then so be it.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Yes it does seem like a good idea. My wife and I watch some of the antique programmes and think Ooh! We should go there as the prices they make are low . In fact some people buy stuff at one auction and sell it at another where they know they will get a higher price.
> The auction I watched specialises in toys and so will get a good price on its lots . Not very good if you are buying !
> Whilst at some auctions I have heard dealers complaining about the internet bidding and how it has driven up prices! I have also heard some say that they won't make any money on what they have bought ! Well as they say "It takes 2 to tango!" They are partly to blame for the high prices. I don't know if they have to replace stock or not ! Sometimes they can pick up bargains. I think it may be the luck of the draw .



I've noticed that with some of the jewellery on the 'bay, especially when you get bidders who are obviously dealers getting into bun fights for some of the items and paying over the odds. Usually the job lots and some of the more desirable pieces. And then you see them all separated out and marked up at a premium. I think the fact that people are beginning to think about Christmas isn't helping.

Though if you are observant and quick, it's still possible to pick up a nice little bargain.

At least most motor racing ephemera (programmes, photos, autographs, press packs) seems to fall within a set price range.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Sep 2021)

Road dramas this morning. The school bus for Ulva Ferry did not turn up. Got into a standoff with an oncoming vehicle where neither would back up. The bus driver was probably right as they are not allowed by law to reverse more than a short distance without assistance if carrying passengers.
Handbags at dawn according to my hgv driver pal.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2021)

I think I'll be getting the later train home.





Most welcome after a lovely 55 miles in the south Norfolk & north Suffolk countryside in unexpected late summer sunshine.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've noticed that with some of the jewellery on the 'bay, especially when you get bidders who are obviously dealers getting into bun fights for some of the items and paying over the odds. Usually the job lots and some of the more desirable pieces. And then you see them all separated out and marked up at a premium. I think the fact that people are beginning to think about Christmas isn't helping.
> 
> Though if you are observant and quick, it's still possible to pick up a nice little bargain.
> 
> At least most motor racing ephemera (programmes, photos, autographs, press packs) seems to fall within a set price range.


This has been hanging in my house for about 60 years so a bit faded but it may appeal to you. It is 30 inches long so not easy to take a better copy. It was done by an architect student as reward for assistance with his thesis which was the design of a whisky distillery. He did these as a profitable hobby.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> They came over ours a while back and were very high up .


2,800'


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sorry can't like that post.
> What's wrong with Yorkshire Tea?


As I said..


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Not much good for shopping firewood though, is it?


It'd be very handy for shopping. 
Keep peoples fingers off what you want.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 2,800'


Take your word for it . 
Normally they seem a lot lower


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Take your word for it .
> Normally they seem a lot lower


I'm just going by the Flightradar screeie I posted .. 👍

Noisy beggars, though!!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2021)

c
[QUOTE="woodbutchmaster said:


> Yes it does, it isn't connected to the mains at the moment and there is no "buzzy feel"


That doesn't sound good !  You need to get it checked out . Sounds a bit dodgy !


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've noticed that with some of the jewellery on the 'bay, especially when you get bidders who are obviously dealers getting into bun fights for some of the items and paying over the odds. Usually the job lots and some of the more desirable pieces. And then you see them all separated out and marked up at a premium. I think the fact that people are beginning to think about Christmas isn't helping.
> 
> Though if you are observant and quick, it's still possible to pick up a nice little bargain.
> 
> At least most motor racing ephemera (programmes, photos, autographs, press packs) seems to fall within a set price range.


The ERTL Austin Healey was a good price . It is 2nd hand but looked to be in pretty good condition. The Kyosho ones are really good but are £200 +. I managed to get a TR3 version at an auction with a Franklin Mint 1/24 MG TC and a couple of small cars for £24 +. I had to glue the windscreen back on but that's all .
I have some old Grand Prix magazines from the Alan Jones, Nelson Piquet era somewhere!


----------



## oldwheels (13 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Take your word for it .
> Normally they seem a lot lower


I was driving up the A828 beside the shoreline and on my right there was one over the water pretty much level with me.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2021)

A satisfying afternoon. 

I furkled the last of the crap out of the cutting deck doodads (leaving it to marinate for a few days was a good idea) and squirted some silicone lubricant into the crannies I can't get to. Will re-attach the cutting deck tomorrow.

And I've made good headway on my Mclaren MP4/1 painting. This one's a challenge because of the figures and the perspective, but that's a good thing. If you stick to safe stuff, you don't learn.

Anyways, I have a nice


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The ERTL Austin Healey was a good price . It is 2nd hand but looked to be in pretty good condition. The Kyosho ones are really good but are £200 +. I managed to get a TR3 version at an auction with a Franklin Mint 1/24 MG TC and a couple of small cars for £24 +. I had to glue the windscreen back on but that's all .
> I have some old Grand Prix magazines from the Alan Jones, Nelson Piquet era somewhere!



Ah, early 1980s. Sounds neat.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> It'd be very handy for shopping.
> Keep peoples fingers off what you want.



Oooooo, now *THERE'S* a thought...


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Sep 2021)

GB News seem to have missed the big news story today? Weird that


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I was driving up the A828 beside the shoreline and on my right there was one over the water pretty much level with me.


Big old beast


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> "Yorkshire tea" is fine example of an oxymoron , or at least a contradiction of sorts....*a bit like Chinese Lancashire hotpot should there be such a thing *. On the other hand if the so called infusion has the addition of cows milk and sugar it has more in common with the Chinese herbal sweet snow fungus soup tradition than with it does with tea


Or Hawaiian Pizza.
And there is!


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2021)

Lovely supper of soup (carrot, sweet potato & red lentil), the last of the mac & cheese, steamed broccoli and roasted baby plum tomatoes. And there's a doughnut with my name on for later.

I have not bothered to put out my blue wheelie bin this evening, nor my black bag. But I went to raid the neighbour's bin for old newspapers. He buys the Daily Wail I'm afraid to announce, but it's perfectly fine for wrapping kitchen waste in for the green wheelie bin, and for getting the fire going.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2021)

Nearly all the furniture has been removed from the lounge in anticipation of a carpet cleaning man turning up at 09:00 tomorrow morning to cleanse the lounge, stairs and landing carpets.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Nearly all the furniture has been removed from the lounge in anticipation of a carpet cleaning man turning up at 09:00 tomorrow morning to cleanse the lounge, stairs and landing carpets.


wow, that is exciting! where did you put everything?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wow, that is exciting! where did you put everything?









In the kitchen.. 
Only the two settees remain in the lounge, now.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 609038
> 
> 
> In the kitchen..
> Only the two settees remain in the lounge, now.


Can you still get something to eat in there!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can you still get something to eat in there!


Yes, I believe we can! 🤞


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes, I believe we can! 🤞



Good training for moonlighting as a contortionist


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes, I believe we can! 🤞


You believe, you've not tried!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2021)

Good morning.

I posted my postal vote yesterday.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Sep 2021)

Morning all. Strange how dark it is outside at this time of a morning, but it’s still quite warm. It’s still summer for another week.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2021)

Well that slid out easily
Cat is asking for his breakfast
Neighbors across the road are playing chess with their 3 cars


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2021)

First cuppa went down well 
Cat has been fed and then he drinks a whole bowl of water 
Charity bag to go out this morning


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that slid out easily
> Cat is asking for his breakfast
> Neighbors across the road are playing chess with their 3 cars


So long it isn't leap frog !


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> So long it isn't leap frog !



No not leap frog same every morning first car on drive is first car out in the morning


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Morning all. Strange how dark it is outside at this time of a morning, but it’s still quite warm. It’s still summer for another week.



Morning. How did yesterday go, or did I miss that post?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2021)

At work. I've printed off the ticket to go to Stuttgart tomorrow, now I need to go and rearrange the tables in the seminar room...


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2021)

Morning .
Grey dark and slightly dark here.
The DWP are responsible for the lorry driver shortage. The minister yesterday said that they were encouraging people on low pay to get educated and find better paid jobs !


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Grey dark and slightly dark here.
> The DWP are responsible for the lorry driver shortage. The minister yesterday said that they were encouraging people on low pay to get educated and find better paid jobs !



Thoroughly irresponsible. The lower orders should know their place.


----------



## carpiste (14 Sep 2021)

Morning all. Daughterstill not well but has improved. Son in law and Grandson both doing fine. I`ll be on shopping run for them for the next week or so but that`s not a great problem.
Managed to get in 2 rides the past two days. Yesterday I saw around 30-40 Parakeets! Several flew out screaming from some dark green trees and stood out like sore thumbs with their bright green feathers. Lovely to see 
Looks like a lot of rain today so will be mostly staying indoors


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2021)

Good morning all. 
I'm about to clamber across the kitchen to reach some wheat-bangs. 

Wish me well!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Good morning all.
> I'm about to clamber across the kitchen to reach some wheat-bangs.
> 
> Wish me well!


Will this be turned into a documentary, have you taken advice from Ray Mears or Bear Grills ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Morning all. Daughterstill not well but has improved. Son in law and Grandson both doing fine. I`ll be on shopping run for them for the next week or so but that`s not a great problem.
> Managed to get in 2 rides the past two days. Yesterday I saw around 30-40 Parakeets! Several flew out screaming from some dark green trees and stood out like sore thumbs with their bright green feathers. Lovely to see
> Looks like a lot of rain today so will be mostly staying indoors


There's hundreds of parakeets in Danson Park. They do a kind of parade; small groups - usually fewer than 10 - get their turn to squawk the squawk - then they land in tree tops and another group comes along to take the last group's place.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2021)

I've just discovered that the milk I took out of the freezer yesterday hasn't defrosted. Undeterred, I'm moving onto coffee after only 2 mugs of tea.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Will this be turned into a documentary, have you taken advice from Ray Mears of Bear Grills ?



View: https://youtu.be/sh62wh0ziU4


----------



## oldwheels (14 Sep 2021)

Another grey autumnal morning.
My car is being collected by the local garage to get a service and new front tyres so I took the keys out and left them in the car before 8 o'clock and surprise I looked out at 0805 and no car. I trust it was the garage who took it.
The garage is now run by a local whizz kid who had been in the oil industry and is run on very businesslike lines. 
Not like the old casual days where people dropped in for coffee and a chat and sometimes a haircut done by Willie Winkie. He was the barman in a local pub where there was none of this soft drink nonsense. No beer or spirits and you were not exactly ejected but definitely not welcome.
Ferry timetables in chaos again due to a hull problem with one boat and covid infection on another. The most popular sailing times for locals have been cancelled.
Talking of casual. In the local MacBrayne's office you were often dealt with by somebody who in fact was registered blind but had some sight. It came as a great surprise to many to discover he was not employed by them and had just dropped in for coffee and a chat.
Not now when it is all efficiency. Well apart from the frequent chaos caused by breakdowns etc.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2021)

The man has stared the cleaning machine... 

I SAID.. THE MAN HAS STARTED THE CARPET CLEANING MACHINE...


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2021)

Commuting by bike makes you hungry. Forgot breakfast, so half my lunch has gone already.


----------



## postman (14 Sep 2021)

I would like to give my in laws a plug.Tomorrow Anne and Gerry will have been married 65 years.Wow how long did the great train robbers get.He said it just seems like yesterday and you know what a rotten day yesterday was.I told him I once played the part of a married man in an amateur play,but I had no words to say,he said I know the feeling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2021)

I just put my walking boots on and walked into every deep puddle I could find with the main aim of removing a little more mud off them. I finished this off with a walk around on the longest grass I could find. They're now half decent.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Sep 2021)

freakin' cold today what the heck?!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2021)

@deptfordmarmoset Did you see that video of a flooded Tower Bridge? 
I'm glad that wasn't last Friday! 😂


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2021)

Had some rain this morning
Time for a hot summer fruits and a chocolate bar me thinks


----------



## cookiemonster (14 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The man has stared the cleaning machine...
> 
> I SAID.. THE MAN HAS STARTED THE CARPET CLEANING MACHINE...



NO NEED TO SHOUT ABOUT IT!!

And while we're at it, get rid of carpets and have wooden floors. I can't do carpets, or rugs, as I sneeze like buggery. Allergy.

Quieter too.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Sep 2021)

Pouring down in Leicester and I have the day off, so got this years gift aid claim done for the scouts instead of going out for a ride, now time for a brew.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @deptfordmarmoset Did you see that video of a flooded Tower Bridge?
> I'm glad that wasn't last Friday! 😂


I just went online and looked for it. It was pretty torrential earlier on so I'm not totally surprised.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2021)

We juat had a lunchtime barbecue with our clients, who are from Syria, Turkey, Iraq and Iran.

As you can imagine, I'm a little full now.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2021)

Wet and squelchy here chez Casa Reynard. I am awaiting a return call from Mr Noah.

Morning was so so. I've got the cutting deck back onto the mower without any issues. Except I've now got a spanner stuck on a nut in a hard to reach place. So need to figure out how to remove it. Joy... NOT.

And I was outbid on the touring car model I was after. I set my maximum bid for what this one tends to sell for when they do crop up, but it went above and beyond. And the seller for the other identical one that's also on the bay has doubled his asking price overnight. There seems to be some serious pish-taking going on there at the moment. 

Anyways, I'm off to have some lunch and hope that my afternoon makes me feel less grumpy.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2021)

Chewy malt loaf good job I have my own knashers


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2021)

Lunch managed. Two slices of toast, one with mortadella, one with taramaslata, a banana, some blueberries and two 

Might settle down to do some painting. If I stay away from the fiddly bits, the light is OK. Rain is slackening off, I can see Pymoor out of the relevant upstairs window.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sorry can't like that post.
> What's wrong with Yorkshire Tea?


This ...."Yorkshire tea" is fine example of an oxymoron , or at least a contradiction of sorts....a bit like Chinese Lancashire hotpot should there be such a thing . On the other hand if the so called infusion has the addition of cows milk and sugar it has more in common with the Chinese herbal sweet snow fungus soup tradition than with it does with tea


classic33 said:


> Or Hawaiian Pizza.
> And there is!


It is a least a pizza base even though it has sub tropical pretensions !!


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2021)

Time to put the painting away. Don't want to make a mess of it in poor light.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2021)

I have a nice 

Not cooking tonight as I've noticed the bread has the odd spot of mould on it. Sandwiches of some sort, methinks. Want to eat the bread before it develops language skills.


----------



## carpiste (14 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a nice
> 
> Not cooking tonight as I've noticed the bread has the odd spot of mould on it. Sandwiches of some sort, methinks. Want to eat the bread before it develops language skills.


Throw it in a bowl of soup


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Sep 2021)

sundays reheated curry for lunch .... chicken korai mixed with lamb pathia and pilau (from a sit-in), banzai!


----------



## oldwheels (14 Sep 2021)

Turned out not a bad day weatherwise. Overcast but dry and a moderate breeze.
It must have been the garage who went ff with my car this morning as it has returned with an eye watering bill on the front seat. 
Mind you tyres plus all the extras such as valves ,balancing, disposal etc are not cheap. I do not approve anyway of skimping on things like tyres. Fuel filters always seem to be disproportionately expensive. Misunderstanding with the MOT tho' which has also been done. I lose 6 weeks but not too bothered as the timing was a bit of a problem. It tended to conflict with the car racing on closed public roads when I, along with many others leave the island.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Throw it in a bowl of soup



Well, soup *IS* on the menu tonight.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2021)

I have a Poppycat on my lap.


----------



## carpiste (14 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a Poppycat on my lap.


What on Earth is a Poppycat?
Will it go with soup?


----------



## mybike (14 Sep 2021)

I went into the kitchen & found certain small dog, rear feet on a chair, front feet on the table, butter dish clean.


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2021)

76 miles works up a thirst and an appetite. Just waiting for dinner


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> 76 miles works up a thirst and an appetite. Just waiting for dinner
> View attachment 609175


Now thats a good looking pint


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Now thats a good looking pint


 I can confirm that it is


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Wet and squelchy here chez Casa Reynard. I am awaiting a return call from Mr Noah.
> 
> Morning was so so. I've got the cutting deck back onto the mower without any issues. Except I've now got a spanner stuck on a nut in a hard to reach place. So need to figure out how to remove it. Joy... NOT.
> 
> ...


I feel for you .
I noticed a very optimistic price for Dinky Austin Cambridge A55, no paint left on it for over £20.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a nice
> 
> Not cooking tonight as I've noticed the bread has the odd spot of mould on it. Sandwiches of some sort, methinks. Want to eat the bread before it develops language skills.



Is it developing right before your eyes?


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2021)

In a moment of madness and frivolity I told the barmaid to keep the change


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2021)

Still recovering from the barbecue. The gentleman cooking the meat told me I had to eat at least half a kilo.

I managed to dissuade him of this idea on the basis I needed to ride a bike later.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> In a moment of madness and frivolity I told the barmaid to keep the change



I think you need to stop drinking and go home...


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a nice
> 
> Not cooking tonight as I've noticed the bread has the odd spot of mould on it. Sandwiches of some sort, methinks. Want to eat the bread before it develops language skills.


Maybe even start talking to you!


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Now thats a good looking pint


I hope he let it settle.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> What on Earth is a Poppycat?
> Will it go with soup?



A Poppycat is one of these...


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I feel for you .
> I noticed a very optimistic price for Dinky Austin Cambridge A55, no paint left on it for over £20.



That's just totally bonkers... 

Maybe wait till after Xmas to keep on looking. Pennies can be kept in the piggy bank for another day, methinks.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is it developing right before your eyes?



Yes, thanks to today's rain...

Might make a big dish of bread-and-butter pudding with some of the remainder.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Maybe even start talking to you!
> View attachment 609184



Love it! Wonder what correlation is has to the "done-ness of toast" chart that was posted the other day?


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2021)

Anyways, there's a pack of bacon in the fridge. Time to get the frying pan out.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Now thats a good looking pint


I'd want that topping up.


----------



## raleighnut (14 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> A Poppycat is one of these...
> 
> View attachment 609192


Whereas the Kizzycat tends to be inverted,


----------



## rockyroller (14 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> In a moment of madness and frivolity I told the barmaid to keep the change


musta been purdy?


----------



## rockyroller (14 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> bacon


uh oh, now you've done it. why is bacon so good?


----------



## rockyroller (14 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Still recovering from the barbecue. The gentleman cooking the meat told me I had to eat at least half a kilo.
> I managed to dissuade him of this idea on the basis I needed to ride a bike home.


when I eat too much animal protein, I go into a coma Zzzz ...


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> uh oh, now you've done it. why is bacon so good?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yes, thanks to today's rain...



I hope you had a sword handy...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> when I eat too much animal protein, I go into a coma Zzzz ...



I don't need animal protein to do that. It had some after effects, but those can be alleviated by leaving the window open tonight.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't need animal protein to do that. It had some after effects, but those can be alleviated by leaving the window open tonight.


How about sleeping outside, tent flap open!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2021)

Oh well that's Tuesday done


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2021)

The bacon ended up in a very fine BLT sandwich. 


Andy in Germany said:


> I hope you had a sword handy...



The bread is pre-sliced. Which hopefully means I won't have to go full on Ambassador Mollari at it


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2021)

There's a moth here that keeps crashing into the lampshade. You'd think it would work out that it's a bad idea.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> There's a moth here that keeps crashing into the lampshade. You'd think it would work out that it's a bad idea.


Have you ever wondered why, given their liking for artificial lights/lighting, you seldom see moths during daylight hours?


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2021)

SKY have sent us a cheque for 'over payment'
We dumped SKY a couple of years ago!


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> SKY have sent us a cheque for 'over payment'
> We dumped SKY a couple of years ago!


If it's in your name and worth cashing, get it done as soon as possible.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Sep 2021)

Back to work on Wednesday, so I got a bit of preparation in by having a day of doing very little. I combined a click & collect trip with food & drnk shopping for the rest of the week and that was about it. No housework, no gardening, no bike riding, just faffing around - I could get used to this.


----------



## classic33 (14 Sep 2021)

@tyred, was this you on the move?
*Reported quake or seismic-like event*: 
19 km southwest of Ballina, County Mayo, Connacht, Ireland, 
Sep 14, 2021 7:49 pm (GMT +1) - 4 hours ago

https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/ea...-14-2021-Near-Westport-Connaught-Ireland.html


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2021)

Time for a  and a doughnut.


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> @tyred, was this you on the move?
> *Reported quake or seismic-like event*:
> 19 km southwest of Ballina, County Mayo, Connacht, Ireland,
> Sep 14, 2021 7:49 pm (GMT +1) - 4 hours ago
> ...


I didn't notice the earth moving and I've been in the Westport area since yesterday evening.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> I didn't notice the earth moving and I've been in the Westport area since yesterday evening.


No "side effects" of the Guinness earlier.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> We juat had a lunchtime barbecue with our clients, who are from Syria, Turkey, Iraq and Iran.
> 
> As you can imagine, I'm a little full now.


Shashlik?


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Shashlik?


Bless you!
Or 
That sounds painful.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Bless you!
> Or
> That sounds painful.



Kebabs can be painful. If you stab yourself with the skewer...


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2021)

Been browsing listings on the 'bay and getting increasingly depressed. Although I did find a boxed Matchbox Kremer Porsche in good condition that I might have a punt at. I actually have two, but they are, to put it kindly, rather knackered. Mind, they were something like 20p on a boot sale, so I suppose I can't complain...

Anyways, time to hit the sack. Hot bath first, though.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Morning. How did yesterday go, or did I miss that post?


No, you didn't miss a post, it's been a wee bit busy round here with starting the new job and also re-starting dad's taxi service for my kids' evening activities. I've been neglecting my favourite forum!

I've done two days now in the new job and I am thoroughly enjoying it. I'm working with two other instructors until the end of today, before I'll be changing location and working with others. Not even yesterday's rain could spoil it. We finished delivering the course to the first group at lunchtime yesterday, it's hammering it down with rain, and the kids are complaining... that they have to go back into class and couldn't they pleeeeeaaaasssse stay out longer on their bikes with us? 

The second group that we started working with yesterday afternoon seems to be just as promising as the first  We did have to stop one child riding her own bike as it wasn't safe - missing grips, seized back brake, extremely frayed cables. She won't miss out though as she'll use one of the company's spare bikes. Parents are given a checklist with diagrams of what to look for to see if their child's bike is roadworthy before the kids start the course.

It's fantastic how quickly the kids were picking everything up and putting it into practice, and great to see them smiling as they were learning. It's very early days, but this does seem like a very rewarding job with the added bonus that we will hopefully see more people out cycling.

As an added extra bonus, yesterday morning when driving through the city to the school (I live out in the country so the car is unfortunately necessary for this location, but once I'm more trained I'll be working in schools closer to home within cycling distance), I saw a family tandem with baby seat - mum, older child and younger child on their way to school/nursery. It was fantastic to see and I can only hope to see more


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2021)

Time for some miles


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles


It’s dark!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s dark!


It was just fit lights turn on and ride 
It really is the best time of the day
Only 10 miles and some spanner turning as well


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2021)

Made it to work without getting rained on.

I'll catch the train to Stuttgart straight after work so I was packed for the long weekend. This made the bike a bit heavier but it seemed to work out okay...


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> No, you didn't miss a post, it's been a wee bit busy round here with starting the new job and also re-starting dad's taxi service for my kids' evening activities. I've been neglecting my favourite forum!
> 
> I've done two days now in the new job and I am thoroughly enjoying it. I'm working with two other instructors until the end of today, before I'll be changing location and working with others. Not even yesterday's rain could spoil it. We finished delivering the course to the first group at lunchtime yesterday, it's hammering it down with rain, and the kids are complaining... that they have to go back into class and couldn't they pleeeeeaaaasssse stay out longer on their bikes with us?
> 
> ...



Excellent news, I'm glad that it's working out for you.

Funnily enough I was told in yesterdays team meeting that we will be doing the same for the refugees in our training course next week, which could be interesting; most of their bikes I've seen are absolute wrecks with one working brake and flat tyres...


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2021)

Black Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2021)

First cuppa drank
Cat fed but his litter needs re placing 
Dry at moment outside


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2021)

Morning .
The sun is up. I think the sky is clear although there seems to be a bit of has about .
I have fed Georgie who has nicked my wife's place on the settee and is asleep .
The dustbin has been put out and is waiting for collection .


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Sep 2021)

Grey and overcast by the seaside.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2021)

I can hear the mating call of the bin lorry nearby. 
I think I'll lend them my can of GT85 to lube the hydraulics..


----------



## mybike (15 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a nice
> 
> Not cooking tonight as I've noticed the bread has the odd spot of mould on it. Sandwiches of some sort, methinks. Want to eat the bread before it develops language skills.



Don't want to worry you but I think I read somewhere that once the fruit appears, the mould is well established.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Cat fed but his litter needs re placing


I like the clumping stuff. Only need to totally clean it now and again, otherwise just lift the clumps out and top up.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Sep 2021)

I got one of those letters from Imperial College asking if I'd do a PCR test for their research. Now sat waiting for their courier to collect it, they can collect between 8am and 6pm - bit annoyed about that as I want to go for a ride, though it is currently raining anyway.

Bit silly that you can't post it back to them and save everyone some time


----------



## oldwheels (15 Sep 2021)

Still dry but rain forecast for the next couple of days at least. 
Saturday looks like the only reasonable day to get out triking about mid morning. 
Need to go and collect meds and sort out the garage bill. I am regarded as a "good" customer in that I pay my bills early and do not complain too much. This means I get better service in emergency as my car is a necessity. 
Farm shop next to see if any meat in stock in the self service fridge.


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2021)

Leisurely breakfast consumed. Time to go out on the bike and see where I end up today!


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Sep 2021)

Car broke down again....sailing along Golspie high street it just cut out. I managed to steer it to the side of the road and awaited the cavalry which is my local garage through the AA. I see them so often i wonder if i'll get invited to their end of year party! I told them if its going to cost an arm and various appendages i'll scrap it  Good job i have my bike!


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Sep 2021)

I have five days off from 16.30 tomorrow. 😁


----------



## mybike (15 Sep 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> No, you didn't miss a post, it's been a wee bit busy round here with starting the new job and also re-starting dad's taxi service for my kids' evening activities. I've been neglecting my favourite forum!
> 
> I've done two days now in the new job and I am thoroughly enjoying it. I'm working with two other instructors until the end of today, before I'll be changing location and working with others. Not even yesterday's rain could spoil it. We finished delivering the course to the first group at lunchtime yesterday, it's hammering it down with rain, and the kids are complaining... that they have to go back into class and couldn't they pleeeeeaaaasssse stay out longer on their bikes with us?
> 
> ...



A family near us cycle to school, tho' it's usually dad who takes them. I've seen the youngest riding in the cargo bike, the eldest, at about nine, is entirely competent on the road.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2021)

Got a lift into work today as we are eating out later. I say a 'lift' I still had a 35 minute walk to my office from where my wife works in Salford !


----------



## mybike (15 Sep 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I got one of those letters from Imperial College asking if I'd do a PCR test for their research. Now sat waiting for their courier to collect it, they can collect between 8am and 6pm - bit annoyed about that as I want to go for a ride, though it is currently raining anyway.
> 
> Bit silly that you can't post it back to them and save everyone some time



Imperial College, where they consistently over estimate the problem? They'll probably tell you that you're a super spreader.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2021)

The main kitchen at work (academic building) is shut today - covid outbreak in staff, and can't get agency workers.


----------



## derrick (15 Sep 2021)

Waiting for the postman again.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> The main kitchen at work (academic building) is shut today - covid outbreak in staff, and can't get agency workers.


Your earlier post was correct then, you will be "eating out".


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2021)

derrick said:


> Waiting for the postman again.



Waiting for Hermes - well, their tracking is shocking. Ordered a new print head for the printer a week ago, and Hermes just says 'we've got it' - thanks, I've not got it though. Daughter needs to print a load of stuff for college, if the new head doesn't fix it, it's a new printer job.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Your earlier post was correct then, you will be "eating out".



I certainly will.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2021)

I thought I would get my clarinet out and have a go at making noises . I have a book for learning a tune a day. I'm a bit like the Peter Cook and Dudley Moore sketch where the novice wants to play something which wasn't intended to be played by that instrument . I am a bit bored with the tunes to practice on . I've got the Hazel O'Connor " Will You" music sheet to look at .  I'm trying to figure out what the little tadpoles on the telegraph wires are and transfer the letters to where I put my fingers over the holes . If I could get a note which sounds similar to what I have in my head it might give me some encouragement .
Biting off more than I can chew springs to mind !


----------



## rockyroller (15 Sep 2021)

hard to predict when Wifey & will actually spend our 1st night back in the master bedroom. however the flooring is being delivered this week & installed next week. I'll believe it when I see it. then comes the new bed. soooo ... sometime before Indigenous Peoples Day?


----------



## rockyroller (15 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> freakin' cold today what the heck?!


gonna be freakin' hot today, what the heck?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2021)

Bin's have bin emptied. Car's bin cleaned and checked over. 
It's nearly lunchtime and we have some part-baked crusty rolls to shove in the oven.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2021)

Also.... I found a Goldfinch feather on the lawn. I'll give it to No1 granddaughter to stick in her scrapbook when I see her later.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Also.... I found a Goldfinch feather on the lawn. I'll give it to No1 granddaughter to stick in her scrapbook when I see her later.


Only a feather!
What happened to the rest?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2021)

I've just pumped up the front tyre on my Brompton. I'm now having a sit down before doing the rear tyre. I'm not feeling especially energetic, you see.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Car broke down again....sailing along Golspie high street it just cut out. I managed to steer it to the side of the road and awaited the cavalry which is my local garage through the AA. I see them so often i wonder if i'll get invited to their end of year party! I told them if its going to cost an arm and various appendages i'll scrap it  Good job i have my bike!


Out of interest. Do they still have Sheep Dog trials in a field on the seaward side between Golspie and The Mound? We used to go there every year as there was a special bus laid on from West Shinness where I spent my summer holidays. Nice day out.


----------



## cookiemonster (15 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> gonna be freakin' hot today, what the heck?



Tell me about it.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Only a feather!
> What happened to the rest?


Why would I give her a whole Goldfinch to stick in her scrapbook? 

It'd make it hard to close the scrapbook 
It'd be cruel
I only found the feather. It was not attached to anything at the pointy end


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2021)

Afternoon off. Having a walk round Manchester. Just took a look at Circle Square developments, then stopped for a refresher at Hatch.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2021)

PS thats the Mancunian Way above our heads. Across the road from campus, but 10 mins from my building.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2021)

Warm, a light breeze and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well, but then I did go to bed late as I kind of got distracted by a plot thread and had to write it down before it disappeared out of the old grey matter.

Have spent the morning putting away the shopping and re-jigging the fridge contents. I have also worked out what cat food selections I have left, and what ones I need to buy.

After lunch I will be going into town. I need to acquire fishy cat food, compost, five amp fuses, a pack of AA batteries and some loose leaf tea. All of those except for the tea I can get in Wilkinsons. I will go to Waitrose for the tea. The last of my late father's stash of loose leaf tea has been used up (was seriously handy last year when there was no tea to be had on the supermarket shelves) and now I have the opportunity to find something more to my liking.

I also need to pop into one of the jewellers in town as I need a new bail fitted to a St Christopher I picked up on the 'bay, or the current one re-shaped and soldered shut. It's one I intend on wearing, so makes sense to get it sorted.

Anyways, it's almost lunchtime.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> Don't want to worry you but I think I read somewhere that once the fruit appears, the mould is well established.



Well, that must be where I get *MY* language skills, then


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Warm, a light breeze and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I did not sleep well, but then I did go to bed late as I kind of got distracted by a plot thread and had to write it down before it disappeared out of the old grey matter.
> 
> ...


Might check a craft store, some of them have jewelry hardware. My nearby Harbor Freight (a tool store and the like) has watch repair tools like case openers and closers and the loupes and vises needed for watch repair as well. Very interesting place to browse. Quite inexpensive as well.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Sep 2021)

And so the decline begins, just had a hearing test and I need a hearing aid. That'll be touring with rock bands wot did it I think.


----------



## postman (15 Sep 2021)

derrick said:


> Waiting for the postman again.


Here I am what do you want.


----------



## postman (15 Sep 2021)

Tickets printed out ,Tuesday I go to Hunmanby.Train journey goes like this Leeds to York get off the train Find the right platform and get on the York to Scarborough train.Then a bus to Hunmanby ,going to see old Ernie,return Friday again jumping off in York.Then jumping on a train for Leeds.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2021)

Just had colleagues screaming laughing when I turned the camera on my laptop. I was sat at a bar in Deansgate Locks and they recognised it. I did say I'd booked the afternoon off and was working flexibly.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2021)

Well my model car that I bought on the bay arrived early this afternoon . I'm glad I got it the low price I did. It isn't worth the £159 that some people are asking for them. No opening boot , the door hinges are way too big. The Kyosho version looks very good but they are £200 mark.
My attempt at playing my clarinet has been a bit hit and miss but I have discovered a few things. I have translated the little tadpoles thingies into letters and then into blobs which represents which holes to block with my fingers. My wife said that they should have been sharp !  I was using blunt ones !  I found some sharp versions so I redrew my blobs. I discovered that you can move the notes up by using a register thingy on the back of the clarinet near the top . It hasn't been a complete waste of time . I have sort of learnt a few things today .


----------



## carpiste (15 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Afternoon off. Having a walk round Manchester. Just took a look at Circle Square developments, then stopped for a refresher at Hatch.
> 
> View attachment 609273




Of all the beauty to be found in Manchester and the surrounding area you had to show a photo of some kind of storage facility! 😄


----------



## carpiste (15 Sep 2021)

Been a nice sunny day today. Just having a cuppa and relaxing before we go to Sainsburys for our big shop..... this will be a double big shop as we are also shopping for the daughter, son in law and Grandson who are all recovering at home with covid!
We`ll go after 6pm and hopefully find some yellow sticker goodies


----------



## Chief Broom (15 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Out of interest. Do they still have Sheep Dog trials in a field on the seaward side between Golspie and The Mound? We used to go there every year as there was a special bus laid on from West Shinness where I spent my summer holidays. Nice day out.


I think they do, not certain as i only saw people packing up at the end of the day with lots of land rovers/4x4's etc it was either a festival of some kind or trials. I think they have trials near me too in Brora.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Excellent news, I'm glad that it's working out for you.
> 
> Funnily enough I was told in yesterdays team meeting that we will be doing the same for the refugees in our training course next week, which could be interesting; most of their bikes I've seen are absolute wrecks with one working brake and flat tyres...


Great that you are doing the training. I would ask those on high who is liable for your riders safety when riding any bike that is not currently fit for purpose eg brakes not working, etc. You could suggest they do a maintenance course first, then on-road training after. Understanding how the bike works may help them become better cyclists.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> I think they do, not certain as i only saw people packing up at the end of the day with lots of land rovers/4x4's etc it was either a festival of some kind or trials. I think they have trials near me too in Brora.


Seems like lots of farming types then so probably sheep dog trials.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Sep 2021)

Courier still not turned up for this PCR test, a complete day wasted. I won't be volunteering again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Warm, a light breeze and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I did not sleep well, but then I did go to bed late *as I kind of got distracted by a plot thread and had to write it down before it disappeared out of the old grey matter.*
> 
> ...



Are you an author?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2021)

Oh dear ! I've got my shats and flarps mixed up !


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2021)

Another eighty odd miles clocked up today in glorious scenery. Life is good





I wish I could retire and have the time to do this every day!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2021)

I can't believe tomorrow is Thursday


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Sep 2021)

Had a couple of glasses of vino so, as a Manc, strangely pleased Mo Salah just scored for L'pool


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Had a couple of glasses of vino so, as a Manc, strangely pleased Mo Salah just scored for L'pool


I'd hold off drinking any more of it, for the time being, you might end up supporting one of the two Liverpool teams.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'd hold off drinking any more of it, for the time being, you might end up supporting one of the two Liverpool teams.


I suspect that may be a bridge far too far... although I won't impose dull football-speak on this most venerable of threads


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I suspect that may be a bridge far too far... although I won't impose dull football-speak on this most venerable of threads


It's not a red by any chance?
They have ways of changing your mind, this might be just another trial.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear ! I've got my shats and flarps mixed up !


Play it really slowly and the damage will be minim-al, and the other household members will get less crochety. However, if they do start to quaver, advise them to breve deeply and then maybe take a rest.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Play it really slowly and the damage will be minim-al, and the other household members will get less crochety. However, if they do start to quaver, advise them to breve deeply and then maybe take a rest.


I'll note what you did there 👍


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Play it really slowly and the damage will be minim-al, and the other household members will get less crochety. However, if they do start to quaver, advise them to breve deeply and then maybe take a rest.


And be sharp about it!


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2021)

Ely was successfully negotiated this afternoon.

I now have a suitable quantity of cat food - the boxes of Gourmet cans were on offer in Wilkinsons, so stocked up as the girls like those, plus picked up some more Felix AGAIL. I also have loose leaf tea, stamps, fuses and AA batteries. The only thing I couldn't get were the big sacks of compost.

Did come back with an impulse buy. Well, sort of. I've been after a medium-sized architect's lamp to help with directing light onto craft projects for a while. They had old stock left in Wilkinsons, so I snaffled one, plus a daylight bulb.

Had a lovely supper of soup, then eggs Florentine on toast.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Might check a craft store, some of them have jewelry hardware. My nearby Harbor Freight (a tool store and the like) has watch repair tools like case openers and closers and the loupes and vises needed for watch repair as well. Very interesting place to browse. Quite inexpensive as well.



Yes, one of the craft shops* sell such, but I need to buy a pack of 10 when I only need one. Plus I want the ring soldered shut. I really don't want to lose this pendant, as it's a design that means a lot to me and that's taken a long time to find.

The LBS actually. They also sell fabric, haberdashery, toys and modelling supplies. It's a fabby shop just to have a browse in.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Well my model car that I bought on the bay arrived early this afternoon . I'm glad I got it the low price I did. It isn't worth the £159 that some people are asking for them. No opening boot , the door hinges are way too big. The Kyosho version looks very good but they are £200 mark.



That's just bonkers...  Mind you, some of the 1:43 Spark models are in a similar price bracket. A Renault RE50 can fetch £350! Fortunately the Brabham BT55 and Arrows A10B can be had for slightly more modest sums. I'm sitting tight till after Xmas I reckon...


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ely was successfully negotiated this afternoon.
> 
> I now have a suitable quantity of cat food - the boxes of Gourmet cans were on offer in Wilkinsons, so stocked up as the girls like those, plus picked up some more Felix AGAIL. I also have loose leaf tea, stamps, fuses and AA batteries. The only thing I couldn't get were the big sacks of compost.
> 
> ...


You never paid for them!


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Are you an author?



Aspiring novelist.

Although I'm not an inexperienced writer. I have various academic theses and papers to my name, I did a decent stint as a motorsport journalist, and I'm a published poet.


----------



## carpiste (15 Sep 2021)

Nothing on the yellow sticker front tonight from Sainsburys but I did get a load of yummy stuff.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Sep 2021)

Tried a vegan currry tonight, to keep Ms Fondo Minor onboard. It was cr*p. But she's happy.
I could run a marathon, but I could chew the hind leg off a donkey.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Tried a vegan currry tonight, to keep Ms Fondo Minor onboard. It was cr*p. But she's happy.
> I could run a marathon, *but I could chew the hind leg off a donkey.*


It didn't kick whilst you were doing this


----------



## carpiste (15 Sep 2021)

Goodnight said....


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2021)

I need a 

Time to put the kettle on.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2021)

I've had tea, I've had toast and I've been debating whether to put an offer in on a piece of bling.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2021)

Yup, time I did a Zebedee and boing, boing, boing, boinged off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yup, time I did a Zebedee and boing, boing, boing, boinged off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


You'll hit your head on the ceiling!


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Sep 2021)

View: https://media.giphy.com/media/bbshzgyFQDqPHXBo4c/giphy.gif?cid=ecf05e4776jair64onr2vvvnbyuoqh91i7eajxgb9cr37j79&rid=giphy.gif&ct=g


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2021)

Morning y'all
That was a strange nights sleep
Green and brown bins awaiting the mother ship


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2021)

Cat has been fed
First cuppa going down well 
Office door opened


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Sep 2021)

I have to go to work today. I hate it when that happens.. 
😔


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2021)

Morning.
It is very foggy here ! My daughter and I were supposed to be going to Bristle this morning . It will have to wait a while .
I went out and caught fish and chips for tea last night .
My wife has still got a terrible cough . She took a PCR test which came out negative . It must be a bad cold . She has had it for almost 2 weeks now .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I have to go to work today. I hate it when that happens..
> 
> 😔


It will soon be the weekend !


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Sep 2021)

My five day weekend starts at 4.30 today. 😁. Five days out exploring on the bike.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It will soon be the weekend !


I have to work tomorrow, too 😔 
Then 6 days off


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2021)

Just thrown away a pair of underpants


----------



## Tribansman (16 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just thrown away a pair of underpants


Related or unrelated to morning ablutions?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Related or unrelated to morning ablutions?



Neither down to wear and tear


----------



## Tribansman (16 Sep 2021)

Home made latte (Jesus that sounds poncey!) and toast consumed, bins out, just logged on from the home office for a day of desk based incarceration.

Day off tomorrow though to help a friend move house, good news is it's 30 miles away so will get a nice chunk of miles in there and back. Bad news my body will prob be broken tomorrow evening for the return, esp as I'm playing squash tonight. Have hit the age that exercise like squash that requires flexibility and seems to recruit all the least used muscles means pretty horrible aches the following day and weirdly even worse the day after that.

My other half's a bit of a cold fish when it comes to treating self inflicted soreness, but thankfully my little lad thinks it's fun to give me a neck massage...especially when he presses too hard!


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just thrown away a pair of underpants


Can you not use them to clean the car!


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2021)

I think I have eaten too much breakfast. 

My B&B room has one of those massive glass bottle things with a tap at the bottom full of drinking water but the tap seems to have started to drip overnight and the floor has a small pool of water beneath it. I didn't break it I swear.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Can you not use them to clean the car!


Please explain this clean the car thing I thought that was what rain did ?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Can you not use them to clean the car!


Or put them on eBay? Theres all sorts of strange people out there


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2021)

I have had a text with a link asking me to re-schedule the delivery that I was waiting for. That's interesting as I haven't ordered anything.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Sep 2021)

I have a company induction today via Teams. This isn't a bad thing, as I know many on here may be thinking, I am quite looking forward to finding out more about who I'm working for and how everything works. New experiences and all that.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Can you not use them to clean the car!


Or a bike.


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2021)

WFH today and tomorrow. A lunch ride is in order.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> I have had a text with a link asking me to re-schedule the delivery that I was waiting for. That's interesting as I haven't ordered anything.


It'll be those tyres you were going to order next week.


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2021)

Finally the replacement printer head is being delivered. Tracking on Hermes has been rubbish. It is, however, being delivered by our local Hermes driver, a lovely lass, who you can hear coming by her music blaring, and her bright green car.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Sep 2021)

Lovely autumn morning tho' the forecast said light rain. Out early for a trike run rather than fester in bed for another hour. The resident buzzard seems to resent me passing and makes lots of warning noise.
The campsite has a notice up that there are no motorhome spaces which I have not seen so far this year. Things are getting worse but in early morning the road was ok apart from the usual incontinent sheep several miles away from where they should be. Surely the owner could get a better fence. Local cars just drive at them till they scatter but tourists creep behind nervously.
Tried to get my strimmer going yesterday and failed so need to have another go. I probably flooded it so it may be more cooperative this morning as my wild flower bit will need cutting soon.


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2021)

Print head arrived, still knackered, more error messages. Time for a new one !


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2021)

I would have thought that this was a strange place for the council to put a picnic bench


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2021)

Warm, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Something very odd is going on with my Book of Faces. I can type in Messenger, but I cannot type anything on the site proper. All I can do with posts is react with the "likes". Most frustrating.

Had a morning spent doing paperwork and the prep for tonight's supper.

It is almost time for lunch.

My bread hasn't developed language skills... yet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2021)

I'm on the sea front in Hythe and it looks like this.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2021)

Nice walk around the block completed . 
Now back to the mill stone


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2021)

Well that was confusing ! 
I thought I was going to Bristol to look at electric lights with my daughter . It turned out to be electric bikes ! 
One shop tried to sell my daughter a Cube whatnot with air suspension , dinner plate size rear sprockets and a built in carrier , £3600.
She doesn't know whether to go for an electric cargo bikes. She has a 3 and a bit year old and a 3 month old . Her plan is to take them out in it . She lives in the hilly part of town and so needs electric assist .


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2021)

Popped to Currys for a new printer as my daughter needs to print out a load of college work. Oh my, not much stock at all. Fortunately, the printer I wanted was in, just one in stock, although the box had been opened and re-sealed. Very little choice. The store assistant said it's not just stock that's low, staff numbers as well. She'd had some right nasty customers complaining about stocks.

Got a HP with 9 months free HP Instant ink, so it should actually pay for itself.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2021)

Lunch was rather fine today. Two slices of toast with some delectable british Brie of very satisfying squishyness, a banana, a minneola* and two 

* a minneola is a cross between a satsuma and a grapefruit


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Sep 2021)

Sun is shining and I’ve just scoffed a McDonalds. I have ridden 120 miles and have at least another 5 to do before I get home, so I deserve it


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Popped to Currys for a new printer as my daughter needs to print out a load of college work. Oh my, not much stock at all. Fortunately, the printer I wanted was in, just one in stock, although the box had been opened and re-sealed. Very little choice. The store assistant said it's not just stock that's low, staff numbers as well. She'd had some right nasty customers complaining about stocks.
> 
> Got a HP with 9 months free HP Instant ink, so it should actually pay for itself.



That's the same complaint I've been hearing from the staff in Tesco that I've befriended over the years. People get stroppy when they can't get what they want, and then take it out on the staff.

There were a lot of bare shelves in Wilkinsons yesterday.

I don't get that sort of attitude from people. OK, it can be as frustrating as hell sometimes, but there's no point throwing a wobbly over something you can't do anything about...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just thrown away a pair of underpants


I will wear a black armband when I go for my morning visit tomorrow in memory of your loss


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View: https://media.giphy.com/media/bbshzgyFQDqPHXBo4c/giphy.gif?cid=ecf05e4776jair64onr2vvvnbyuoqh91i7eajxgb9cr37j79&rid=giphy.gif&ct=g







What have you been posting!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I will wear a black armband when I go for my morning visit tomorrow in memory of your loss


Thanks


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2021)

Nice two mile bimble to the nearest post box on Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

They still haven't replaced the one just over the railway that went AWOL last year.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2021)

I've just come back from a ride over to see my brother . I haven't worked it out as I took a different route.
It is sunny out and I'm a bit warm now .
I took my Carlton Clubman out for a change .


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2021)

I have a nice


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nice two mile bimble to the nearest post box on Wiggy #2, the Chartres.
> 
> They still haven't replaced the one just over the railway that went AWOL last year.


Anything like these ones?




The free standing ones tend to be into four figure prices.


----------



## carpiste (16 Sep 2021)

Had a very pleasant 18 mile ride earlier then jumped in the car to drop off some home made soup to my daughter. They`re all still recovering from the dreaded covid and the Grandson has been the most poorly today.
Had a windows update yesterday that took forever and in the middle of reading the posts here I had to do another restart for another update!!!


----------



## oldwheels (16 Sep 2021)

Serious rain has started and my strimmer still would not start. As a last resort had a look at the manual which came with it many years ago. 
It says do not use 2stroke oil for 2stroke water cooled outboard motors. I have a gallon or so of the stuff so naturally I used it. Still think it is probably a blocked jet in the carb as it did fire a couple of times but then cut out immediately. Need to get the spanners out next.
Not seen many touring cyclists this year and only a couple on Bromptons who were not touring on them but had some other base.
Yesterday a touring Brommie came past as I was out doing my chores. Did not look like a regular cyclist somehow tho' he had a large front bag and a smaller bag behind but not enough to be camping.. Elderly and the saddle seemed too low and somehow his general get up did not seem to shout "cyclist". 
Who am I to judge anyway?


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Anything like these ones?
> View attachment 609508
> 
> The free standing ones tend to be into four figure prices.



It's a free standing one. Oddly, they took the box but left the post flat on the ground. It'd only been there a couple of years or so. The previous one got nicked as well.


----------



## postman (16 Sep 2021)

Waiting for a Chinese takeaway,Mrs P has been busy tidying up,and does not fancy cooking,I can cook but it's her suggestion.I vote yes.


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2021)

In Cong tonight and in the words of John Wayne, "I'll have pint of your black beer bartender" although I'm in the wrong pub as the one used in the film doesn't have seats outside. 

I suspect someone at the B&B has slightly more cash (or more debt!) than I have as I'm parked beside a Maserati Ghibli.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Sep 2021)

Need to buy a new pepper mill as its stopped working........ground to a halt


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Need to buy a new pepper mill as its stopped working........ground to a halt


Is it possible to get one that works for any decent length of time? 

I've given up and just use the disposable ones.


----------



## Chief Broom (16 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Is it possible to get one that works for any decent length of time?
> 
> I've given up and just use the disposable ones.


Hi tyred, I really dont know, I guess the more you pay the better quality it will be, but for the time being i'll order up a disposible with my Tesco shopping


----------



## oldwheels (16 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Is it possible to get one that works for any decent length of time?
> 
> I've given up and just use the disposable ones.


I have a tub of peppercorns I got in a wholesale cash and carry still to use so I still need the refillable ones.


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I have a tub of peppercorns I got in a wholesale cash and carry still to use so I still need the refillable ones.


The disposable ones are usually re-fillable. I do it all the time.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> The disposable ones are usually re-fillable. I do it all the time.


Never tried so must remember that, thanks.


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Never tried so must remember that, thanks.


Yeah the top usually unscrews on the majority of them.


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2021)

I sit outside the pub for a bit of peace and quiet to have dinner and for the past ten minutes there has been a couple standing outside the door having a row about whether to eat inside or out. STFU😠

There are times I'm pleased to be single


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Sep 2021)

The sun has set


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's a free standing one. Oddly, they took the box but left the post flat on the ground. It'd only been there a couple of years or so. The previous one got nicked as well.


Like those pictured or one of the larger 5 foot high ones? I've got my eye on one due to be scrapped.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Is it possible to get one that works for any decent length of time?
> 
> I've given up and just use the disposable ones.



Not cheap, but worth every penny

https://www.boroughkitchen.com/products/peugeot-paris-pepper-mill-natural


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> In Cong tonight and in the words of John Wayne, "I'll have pint of your black beer bartender" although I'm in the wrong pub as the one used in the film doesn't have seats outside.
> 
> I suspect someone at the B&B has slightly more cash (or more debt!) than I have as I'm parked beside a Maserati Ghibli.


You're at the "house of Cohan"?


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not cheap, but worth every penny
> 
> https://www.boroughkitchen.com/products/peugeot-paris-pepper-mill-natural


Would go well with my Peugeot cars and bikes 

The antiques shop in town had a vintage Peugeot grinder that I spotted when browsing just before Covid and I considered buying it purely for that reason but the shop closed in the lock down and I haven't been back in it since.


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're at the "house of Cohan"?


I'm at Squire Danagher's Hotel. It is years since I seen the film but I don't recall Danagher owning a hotel so I suspect someone is trying to cash in.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm at Squire Danagher's Hotel. It is years since I seen the film but I don't recall Danagher owning a hotel so I suspect someone is trying to cash in.


Wonder how well it works, trying to fit a building into a story, when it never existed as such.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Sep 2021)

Somewhat overslept this morning after a very good night's sleep, to the extent that breakfast (Shreddies) became lunch once I'd finally got myself going.


----------



## carpiste (16 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> In Cong tonight and in the words of John Wayne,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

Tyred, should you be passing through Foxford, either end of the bridge you'll find a decent pub.


----------



## carpiste (16 Sep 2021)

"Now why would a man be going to Inisfree?"


"Trout! Trout as long as your arm "
🎣


----------



## Jenkins (16 Sep 2021)

I've had a delivery by Hermes this afternoon, but judging by the picture, it looks like I'll have to check the contents carefully when I get home as the box appears a bit damaged...


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I've had a delivery by Hermes this afternoon, but judging by the picture, it looks like I'll have to check the contents carefully when I get home as the box appears a bit damaged...
> View attachment 609548


It is outside your house in the picture!


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2021)

I met John and Maureen on the way home from the pub.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> I met John and Maureen on the way home from the pub.
> View attachment 609550


Will you be talking a bit of treason with your comrades?


----------



## Jenkins (16 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> It is outside your house in the picture!


Yes - I recognise the Lavender bush.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2021)

Supper was lovely. The last of the carrot, sweet potato & red lentil soup, then crumbed brill & chips with peas, carrots and sweetcorn.

Bought the fish on YS as plaice fillets, but it was definitely brill and not plaice. Mind you, brill is a lot nicer than plaice.  The fish was soft and delicate, and the double dip crumb coating was lovely and crispy. Eat your heart out, village chippy!


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Like those pictured or one of the larger 5 foot high ones? I've got my eye on one due to be scrapped.



It's one of those 2ft tall by about 1ft square, with the top curving back towards the rear and on a post about 3ft high. Standard sort of issue around and about here in the fens.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's one of those 2ft tall by about 1ft square, with the top curving back towards the rear and on a post about 3ft high. Standard sort of issue around and about here in the fens.


Why not "relocate" one closer to home!
Easy enough carry on a bike, with a rack, and who'd believe you if you said it was a postbox inside the bin liner. 
If you were asked.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2021)

We have just discovered that our son has been waiting for an AA recovery vehicle to pick him up from Oxford For 3 hours . The first AA man must have discovered that the electronic hand brake had stuck on so he couldn't tow it , so must have called for a recovery vehicle .
If our son had called us we could have picked him up a long time ago .


----------



## carpiste (16 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We have just discovered that our son has been waiting for an AA recovery vehicle to pick him up from Oxford For 3 hours . The first AA man must have discovered that the electronic hand brake had stuck on so he couldn't tow it , so must have called for a recovery vehicle .
> If our son had called us we could have picked him up a long time ago .


You have a tow truck? wow cool 


Or is that a truck with a Hiab crane for you to lift your son?


----------



## rockyroller (16 Sep 2021)

gym at lunchtime is getting busier. wearing my mask more often


----------



## rockyroller (16 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We have just discovered that our son has been waiting for an AA recovery vehicle to pick him up from Oxford For 3 hours . The first AA man must have discovered that the electronic hand brake had stuck on so he couldn't tow it , so must have called for a recovery vehicle .If our son had called us we could have picked him up a long time ago .


wow what a drag. hate getting stranded on the side of the road. especially w/ complications or special circumstances


----------



## carpiste (16 Sep 2021)

Boing...... time for bed!


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2021)

Just seen the first Christmas advert on telly for this year.

Edited to add
And there's a cyclist in it!


----------



## Jenkins (17 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I've had a delivery by Hermes this afternoon, but judging by the picture, it looks like I'll have to check the contents carefully when I get home as the box appears a bit damaged...
> View attachment 609548


The other end of the box was also damaged and required a hand underneath to stop everything falling out. Probably got crushed in transit and not helped by a pair if cycling trainers being loose packed and not boxed to aid rigidity. Very poor packaging by Aldi.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> The other end of the box was also damaged and required a hand underneath to stop everything falling out. Probably got crushed in transit and not helped by a pair if cycling trainers being loose packed and not boxed to aid rigidity. Very poor packaging by Aldi.


Everything there?


----------



## Jenkins (17 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Everything there?


Yes, so no complaints about that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> In Cong tonight and in the words of John Wayne, "I'll have pint of your black beer bartender" although I'm in the wrong pub as the one used in the film doesn't have seats outside.
> 
> I suspect someone at the B&B has slightly more cash (or more debt!) than I have as I'm parked beside a Maserati Ghibli.


Be careful of the doors, please.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Warm, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Something very odd is going on with my Book of Faces. I can type in Messenger, but I cannot type anything on the site proper. All I can do with posts is react with the "likes". Most frustrating.
> 
> ...


Tonight's supper requires paperwork?
Now that is taking bureaucracy a bit too far.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2021)

Takeaway from pizza place downtown. Which is fine, I messed up my wrist yesterday and do not feel like stretching dough for homemade.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2021)

And I wear a brace on the other wrist at night, so I have all bases covered.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Takeaway from pizza place downtown. Which is fine, I messed up my wrist yesterday and do not feel like stretching dough for homemade.


Don't go over compensating with your good arm.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why not "relocate" one closer to home!
> Easy enough carry on a bike, with a rack, and who'd believe you if you said it was a postbox inside the bin liner.
> If you were asked.



Yebbut then other folk would complain that theirs had gone. On the other hand, there's one under a load of brambles in the village that barely gets used...


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Tonight's supper requires paperwork?
> Now that is taking bureaucracy a bit too far.



The addition of a comma in that sentence would have made things much clearer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't go over compensating with your good arm.


If I get one, I'll be careful.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> The addition of a comma in that sentence would have mad things much clearer.


Why mad?


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why mad?



Typo. It's late and I'm tired. It's been that kind of a day...


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why mad?


It does have to do with me, so madness may be presumed.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> It does have to do with me, so madness may be presumed.


_"The madness of Reynard"_
Gravity Aided, 2021


----------



## raleighnut (17 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> The other end of the box was also damaged and required a hand underneath to stop everything falling out. Probably got crushed in transit and not helped by a pair if cycling trainers being loose packed and not boxed to aid rigidity. Very poor packaging by Aldi.


Maz has just bought me some new shooes too


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2021)

Morning y'all
Welcome to Friday 
Cat has been fed
First cuppa is going down well


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2021)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2021)

postman said:


> Waiting for a Chinese takeaway,Mrs P has been busy tidying up,and does not fancy cooking,I can cook but it's her suggestion.I vote yes.


Weren't there any local ones ?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> You have a tow truck? wow cool
> 
> 
> Or is that a truck with a Hiab crane for you to lift your son?


No . I would have gone to collect him and left his car there .
A big organisation like the AA I would have thought that they would have means of disabling them ?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wow what a drag. hate getting stranded on the side of the road. especially w/ complications or special circumstances


I think he was at a petrol filling station . I have heard of similar things happening to some people .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm nearly up.


Does that mean you are awake but not up ?
Or ? 
Up but not awake ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just seen the first Christmas advert on telly for this year.
> 
> Edited to add
> And there's a cyclist in it!


That reminds me. Someone's phone went off nearby yesterday and the ring was ''All I want for Christmas.'' I'm not sure whether to ask ''Has it started already?'' or ''Hasn't it stopped yet?"


----------



## oldwheels (17 Sep 2021)

Wet and a bit windy so a stay at home day I think. Bread is rising so need to go check on it soon.
Might get out on trike tomorrow if the forecast is to be believed but that may be the end of it for a few weeks. 
The car racing is on in 3 weeks we are warned and the nut cases will be out doing recce runs most likely when the roads are quiet which is when I am most likely to be out also.
Full blown rally cars are not allowed to do this but they will have souped up ordinary road cars.
My normal route is one which is closed for one whole evening and night as well as an afternoon. If you have an emergency you are advised to just die quietly and not bother them. Couple of years ago it is alleged that a blue light ambulance was stopped and not allowed to continue until the stage was finished. The crew maintained that is what they were told but the organisers denied it and nobody really knows what actually happened.
I would normally be off island but don't think I can manage it this year.


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2021)

Went to our first 'indoor event last night'. It was supposed to be a celebration of music produced by Strawberry studios in Stockport, so bands from the 70's and 80's.

It didn't start well. The compare was on for ages prattling on, then they got some obscure artist from the 70's who has recorded an album no-body had heard of (she was in her 70's) and she then went on to talk about her 'recording experience'. Then, "oh I've re-released my single". We were then subjected to what I can describe as a very poor power point whilst listening to her song that was her original one, with her speaking at the end. Blooming terrible. She then went on about how terrible Sheffield and Manchester now was (50 years later) and that you all have to live in high rise flats ? She was from Suffolk. We were like, erm no, we all have gardens and nice houses, no-one lives in the hi-rises as they are owned by Chinese Investment companies and you need £3k per month for a 1 bed apartment. WTF - she was so out of touch. Manchester was a real 'shoot' hole 50 years ago, it's actually quite nice if you took a walk round.

We finally got some local young bands playing a mix of their own music and classics, but. each band was given two or three songs, then had to re-set for the next. So on comes the compare prattling on again. This went on all evening. If they had just had two sets of instruments up, then they could have given the youngsters more air time. It was that bad, about 20% left at the interval. Way too much talking, not enough music.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Does that mean you are awake but not up ?
> Or ?
> Up but not awake ?


Generally, awake (hence, I can post here) but not bothered to move beyond the boundary of the bed. 
The time lazing is set by the state of my bladder....


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2021)

MrsPete used a naughty word this morning. 
All I did was said BOO as she was doing her blood pressure.. 


No sense of humour, some people!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2021)

My wife and I are going to have our flu jabs this afternoon.
We have been cutting back our hedges.They are hazel , slow , plum and ? I have stopped now as I'm getting a bit weary.
The bushes have grown a lot this year !


----------



## rockyroller (17 Sep 2021)

we have an ultra nationalist right wing extremist fake patriot working at our studio. who knows, she & her husband might even be one of chump's new domestic terrorists. you know the kind, anti mask, anti vaccine, drives around in a p/u truck with giant American flags. the kind of scum that gives our flag a bad name. if I were the owner, I'd fire them


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> we have an ultra nationalist right wing extremist fake patriot working at our studio. who knows, she & her husband might even be one of chump's new domestic terrorists. you know the kind, anti mask, anti vaccine, drives around in a p/u truck with giant American flags. the kind of scum that gives our flag a bad name. if I were the owner, I'd fire them



Something in the water over there. You do get some right nut jobs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete used a naughty word this morning.
> All I did was said BOO as she was doing her blood pressure..
> 
> 
> No sense of humour, some people!


You're a very naughty boy!

By coincidence, I just took my blood pressure this morning. 105/65. I checked it because I'd gone out for a walk but I was feeling a bit woolly when I was coming home. I think I may need to get my meds reviewed because that systolic is very low (for me) again.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Sep 2021)

Awaiting results of a lateral flow test. Ahead of events I’m running tomorrow. Expecting negative but the point if the tests is to pick up asymptotic.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Sep 2021)

And negative


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2021)

Lovely day on our lunchtime stroll


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

Warm, light breeze and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well. But I have made a big cauldron of tomato and roasted red pepper soup. Will finish it off with some basil whizzed up in olive oil. Need to use my basil as it's gone a bit crazy.

A few household chores to sort out this afternoon, and I'll have another go at removing that stuck spanner.

It's almost lunchtime.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"The madness of Reynard"_
> Gravity Aided, 2021



Hey, I've never made any claims to my sanity - or lack, thereof...


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

Looks like Croft's BTCC meeting is going to be a bit... squelchy...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Looks like Croft's BTCC meeting is going to be a bit... squelchy...


I've never understood how driving around in circles could be classed as touring, I mean, ''touring cars'' never travel on the roads or go anywhere....


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2021)

Time for my afternoon hot chocolate and a biscuit


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

Lovely lunch of two slices of toast, one with brie, one with taramasalata, a banana, a tangerine and two


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never understood how driving around in circles could be classed as touring, I mean, ''touring cars'' never travel on the roads or go anywhere....



It is a bit of a misnomer. What's called a touring car in motor racing parlance is a competition car based on a typical 4-seat family car, as opposed to a sports car, which only has two seats, and a single-seater, which is fairly self-explanatory LOL. They used to be called Saloon Cars back in the day.

As with a lot of sports, some of the jargon is kind of stuck in the past. Motor touring was a thing in the early part of the 20th century.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

Anyways, off to unbung a gutter down pipe and then see to a stuck spanner.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2021)

Did you know that blackcurrant and liquorice sweets smell like cat wee ? 

I do now !


----------



## oldwheels (17 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> It is a bit of a misnomer. What's called a touring car in motor racing parlance is a competition car based on a typical 4-seat family car, as opposed to a sports car, which only has two seats, and a single-seater, which is fairly self-explanatory LOL. They used to be called Saloon Cars back in the day.
> 
> As with a lot of sports, some of the jargon is kind of stuck in the past. Motor touring was a thing in the early part of the 20th century.


Reminds me a bit of the "car rally" we are stuck with. It started about 1970ish as really a glorified treasure hunt and caused no problems to residents. Now it is full blown car racing on public roads which are closed by act of parliament whether we like it or not. A few years ago they decided to race around our streets and everyone on the chosen route was ordered, not asked, to get their cars off the road by a certain time or they would be towed. No allowance given for carers or nursing staff. Get out and do as you are told or else.
No suggestion as to where the cars were to go as the car park was also out of bounds to ordinary mortals. Why do some people detest them I wonder?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2021)

I'm in Devizes. A walk is in the offing.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Something in the water over there. You do get some right nut jobs.


it's not the water it's the extremist right wing liars & cheats & sore losers & fake patriots political leaders that inspire this disgusting behavior. because real patriots put country before self. now simple restaurants need bouncers & emergency medical services


A hostess at a well-known New York City restaurant was attacked just for asking to see a group's proof of COVID vaccination, a requirement to dine inside in the city.

Exclusive cellphone video obtained by NBC New York shows the Thursday evening attack outside Carmine's Restaurant on the Upper West Side. Around 5 p.m., tempers flared and the hostess stand is nearly tipped over in the mayhem, with a waiter at one point helping carry someone away from the scene.

The 22-year-old hostess asked the group of Texans to show proof of getting the COVID vaccine in order to dine in the restaurant, part of NYC's executive order that went into effect this week. Law enforcement sources said that the hostess was then repeatedly punched in the face and body, and sent to the hospital.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Sep 2021)

Hunted for ages for the chocolate bar in my saddlebag and decided it probably needs a tidy up. I have so much stuff in there!


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2021)

Road trip (on the bikes) tomorrow with 2 CC'ers - 150 mile round trip for beers and a meal


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

Gutter downpipe unbunged, stuck spanner unstuck (hooray for GT85!) and  drunk.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Reminds me a bit of the "car rally" we are stuck with. It started about 1970ish as really a glorified treasure hunt and caused no problems to residents. Now it is full blown car racing on public roads which are closed by act of parliament whether we like it or not. A few years ago they decided to race around our streets and everyone on the chosen route was ordered, not asked, to get their cars off the road by a certain time or they would be towed. No allowance given for carers or nursing staff. Get out and do as you are told or else.
> No suggestion as to where the cars were to go as the car park was also out of bounds to ordinary mortals. Why do some people detest them I wonder?



The first event you describe is what used to be known as a road rally - not so common these days unfortunately. They usually (but not always) take place at night on open public roads. The objective is to get from A to B via various time and passage controls in a set time window, and within the speed limit. It is as much a test of navigation as driving, as the driver's navigator is only given the route about an hour before the start, and then he or she has to plot it on maps and then tell the driver where they're supposed to go.

The second one is a stage rally, which does take place on closed roads, private land, forestry tracks etc. Here, the objective is to complete the stages in the fastest possible time, and without incurring delays on any of the road (non-competitive) sections. Some smaller rallies, the competitors are issued with road books that have the stages detailed in them. On bigger rallies, you will have the recce, so that the co-driver can work out his or her pace notes. When you watch in car footage, this is what you hear being read to the driver.

Generally, the success (or not) of a rally depends on the organizing club. The same is true of cat shows - pompous jobsworths can be found in all walks of life, not just in motor racing.

If there is a problem, complain directly to the RACMSA - the body which licenses motorsport events in the UK. Pissing off the locals is one of the worst things a club can do.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2021)

I've had my flu jab and now have a sore arm .
I also have a Georgie laying on my lap wanting a fuss.
Neither of these are connected !


----------



## oldwheels (17 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> The first event you describe is what used to be known as a road rally - not so common these days unfortunately. They usually (but not always) take place at night on open public roads. The objective is to get from A to B via various time and passage controls in a set time window, and within the speed limit. It is as much a test of navigation as driving, as the driver's navigator is only given the route about an hour before the start, and then he or she has to plot it on maps and then tell the driver where they're supposed to go.
> 
> The second one is a stage rally, which does take place on closed roads, private land, forestry tracks etc. Here, the objective is to complete the stages in the fastest possible time, and without incurring delays on any of the road (non-competitive) sections. Some smaller rallies, the competitors are issued with road books that have the stages detailed in them. On bigger rallies, you will have the recce, so that the co-driver can work out his or her pace notes. When you watch in car footage, this is what you hear being read to the driver.
> 
> ...


I think the stage rallies you describe no longer take place on public roads on the mainland and we are the only one taking place anywhere. It used to be on forestry roads but so much damage was done to the roads that forestry got fed up with it.The organisation is based somewhere in the English midlands and pissing off locals does not concern them one jot.
I think many of the organisers could be described as pompous arrogant jobsworths and many encounters in my working years are almost beyond belief. I could fill pages with some funny and many not so but this is after all a cycling forum so I will desist.


----------



## postman (17 Sep 2021)

Up early tomorrow flu jab,then a big breakfast for being a brave boy.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Looks like Croft's BTCC meeting is going to be a bit... squelchy...


So long as they don't do too much damage to each other - I'm at the Silverstone meeting next weekend. My first weekend away for some time.


----------



## carpiste (17 Sep 2021)

Had my early morning blood test so hopefully there will be a huge improvement after the type 2 diabetes diagnoses. After all a 2 stone 10 pound weight loss will be sure to help!
Currently watching England ladies playing footy and wasting chance after chance. 3-0 at the moment but could have been 30-0!
Had a lovely Salmon steak with Butternut squash and Mushroom and after a cuppa I`ll be topping up with Greek yoghurt
Rain or not I`m going out on the bike tomorrow!


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> So long as they don't do too much damage to each other - I'm at the Silverstone meeting next weekend. My first weekend away for some time.



Hmm, this is the BTCC we're talking about, remember...


----------



## Jenkins (17 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmm, this is the BTCC we're talking about, remember...


Yeah - I know, but one can only hope...


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Yeah - I know, but one can only hope...



And with Croft being such a tight circuit with tricky corners...

Made for Tom Ingram, I reckon.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Sep 2021)

Thanks for the reminder by the way - I must charge my Chromebook so I can watch it on the ITV player at work.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2021)

Right, food.

Sausage and caramelized onion sandwiches tonight


----------



## Jenkins (18 Sep 2021)

Another gig delayed until next year (Laura Viers at Norwich Arts Centre). At least I won't need to take time off work for the new date.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2021)

Anyways, time I boing, boing, boing, boinged off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2021)

Right time for some miles


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2021)

Morning .
It has gone foggy here .
Why are they trying to get people running ? Has there been a slump in the sale of trainers ? 
Run 3miles !  Not bl**dy likely ! There is nothing more to put me off running than for no purpose! To catch a bus or train perhaps . To play Tag or football with the grandchildren, then yes!
To get out on the road or path , see a point in the distance and set off for it, run for 5 minutes and look up to see that you are no closer to it is so depressing ! Dangling carrots is fine ,but you need to see the BL**dy things ! 

Rant over!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Sep 2021)

No1 grandson and I are going to a model railway (and other stuff) day in Rushden today


----------



## mybike (18 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> it's not the water it's the extremist right wing liars & cheats & sore losers & fake patriots political leaders that inspire this disgusting behavior. because real patriots put country before self. now simple restaurants need bouncers & emergency medical services
> 
> 
> A hostess at a well-known New York City restaurant was attacked just for asking to see a group's proof of COVID vaccination, a requirement to dine inside in the city.
> ...



The extremism lies in asking for proof of vaccination, when the vaccine doesn't prevent transmission. That said, I'd not support the violence.


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2021)

What a glorious morning. Biggest ride since breaking my spine starts in 30 mins.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Sep 2021)

Morning all! I'm sitting in a very sunny Southwark Park.That's 2 mornings in a row that I've gone for a walk. All very unusual for me.


----------



## Speicher (18 Sep 2021)

I see that @oldwheels is on a PLANE.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Thanks for the reminder by the way - I must charge my Chromebook so I can watch it on the ITV player at work.





Speicher said:


> I see that @oldwheels is on a PLANE.


I think he is just confused. You get that way when nearly senile.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Sep 2021)

Nice run this morning which I seem to have posted somewhere else.
Passed a couple of ancient cyclists. Since I am more ancient than them I can say that with confidence.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> The extremism lies in asking for proof of vaccination, when the vaccine doesn't prevent transmission.


that's not true. (before the Delta variant) Studies show that vaccines reduce the spread of SARS-CoV-2 by more than 80%

the vaccination is important to fighting the pandemic. anything anyone can do to get more ppl vaccinated is good for all of us. they are requiring it to help reduce the pandemic in general. to help motivate ppl to get vaccinated. want to play in NYC? get vaccinated. you don't? go to texass or florida





and the extremism lies with the individual. there is no excuse for violence against each other, not in a civil society. you don't like the rules? start your own restaurant & make your own rules

I don't like your rules, so I get to beat you up? um no, sorry

& the ppl perpetuating the violence are indeed republican politicians because they fear their voters, instead of fearing the virus. don't they know there are more sensible ppl than there are nuts? if they do the right thing the reasonable ppl will vote for them. why do they care if a minority of ppl want to believe bullish*t? who wants those nuts votes anyway?


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2021)

Warm, light breeze and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept like a log-and overslept massively. I only rolled out of bed a couple of hours ago. Oops.  But I do feel much the better for it.

Have been thinking about the present dilemma - I have been given some good advice in the thread I started. In other words, sod the bling and get him something useful - but quality.

Anyways, it's almost time for lunch, and then I'm off to Tesco. I found out when they clear the meat & fish counters (it's a temporary thing due to supply issues), and I fancy a recce.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Sep 2021)

I'm all sniffy... 🤧


----------



## postman (18 Sep 2021)

Well I along with the ancient of Leeds waited in the car park of the surgery,we only waited 30 mins,then off to the cafe for a big breakfast,sorry to say rather a let down,tasteless very disappointed,I wonder if the jab affected my taste buds.Then nearly four hours gardening next doors actually.Then I finished ours off.I have done too much I feel knackered,I have cut back his budleigh,difficult to get to behind his greenhouse and up against our fence.Well very soon all will go to sleep for the winter and we can rest.


----------



## carpiste (18 Sep 2021)

It`s been a lovely day here in sunny Manchester. Had a pleasant ride around sale and Chorlton Marinas and a scoot along the Mersey. Lunch was a homemade Leek and tomato soup with a couple of slices of Hovis grain bread and Greek Yoghurt. 
I`m considering having a beer and Whisky tonight in the garden with the fire pit going for a little warmth and ambience


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2021)

Tesco yellow sticker recce duly negotiated. I think I did rather well. 

I have a whole shoulder of lamb, a pork leg joint, pork belly strips, sausages, salmon, brill, hake, smoked haddock and prawns. And a pack of skirt steak for Mesdames Poppy and Lexi.

Green bins were good today too. Two large boxes of breakfast cereal and 320 PG tips tea bags, all for 1/3 of the price because the boxes were a bit squashed, plus some dented cans of tomatoes and a dented can of tuna.

Fruit & veg was too early (I knew that), but I still picked out spinach, watercress and rhubarb.

Been and gone before any of the other regulars knew I was there. Now relaxing with a well-earned 

Oh, and Arsenal won today, so I'm a happy girl.


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2021)

I've had my big spider plant out tonight, gave the kitchen worktop and window sill where it lives a clean and tidied the plant up a bit, its put on a growth spurt since I gave it a bigger home to live in


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Sep 2021)

Got my PCR test result today, negative.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Sep 2021)

It's quiet in here today. Almost like being at work (which I am at the moment), but busier!


----------



## tyred (18 Sep 2021)

Holiday over, back home again 😢


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2021)

Supper negotiated. Tomato & basil soup, the leftovers of Thursday's fish & chips plus some coleslaw and random cooked veggies, and then a pain au raisin that was also in need of eating.

Taking lunch into account as well, that's all the leftovers cleared up. Happy me!


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Holiday over, back home again 😢


Start planning the next one.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2021)

Time for a  and some popcorn and MOTD


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2021)

One last  for the evening.

Is it just me, or is sweet & salty popcorn horribly addictive?


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> One last  for the evening.
> 
> Is it just me, or is sweet & salty popcorn horribly addictive?


It's just you.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's just you.



You don't like popcorn, I take it?


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> You don't like popcorn, I take it?


Can't say I've found it "addictive".


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can't say I've found it "addictive".



Hmmm, I find it's one of those snacky things that once I start, I struggle to stop...


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2021)

Anyways, I'm off to do an Upsy Daisy and go find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I'm off to do an Upsy Daisy and go find my bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Isn't it a bit early to go bed hunting!
How'd you lose it in the first place being the only other question.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2021)

Good morning. Back to Freiburg today, which is a bit of a bummer. It was good to be with Tinybug for a few days though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's just you.



I have to say I'm with Classic on this one @Reynard: There are many ways I could describe popcorn, but "addictive" isn't one of them.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2021)

Rained all night here but I think it’s off now. Still pitch dark

Popcorn doesn’t really do it for me either. Can’t remember when I last had any. Thai Sweet Chilli crisps on the other hand!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2021)

Time for a few miles taking a bike that I have not ridden since buying so will be keeping local


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a few miles taking a bike that I have not ridden since buying so will be keeping local


Sometimes I think I should cut down the number of bikes but I enjoy riding different ones depending on how I’m feeling and what route I’m doing.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have to say I'm with Classic on this one @Reynard: There are many ways I could describe popcorn, but "addictive" isn't one of them.


'Tasting like cardboard' is how I describe it


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> 'Tasting like cardboard' is how I describe it



I have to confess that I've never eaten cardboard. Strangely I know what you mean.

(Beautiful Daughter claims she has eaten cardboard, which doesn't surprise me at all...)


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2021)

Morning.
It is grey and dark here and it's raining .
I was very tired yesterday. I slept a lot in the afternoon . I don't know if it is due to a mixture of the flu jab and my wife's cough . I don't think I have caught her cough, I only have the occasional one .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2021)

My clarinet playing is coming on a treat! I can now play different notes which sound like a school blackboard being scraped by a hard object in different keys !


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2021)

My 'all sniffy' has developed into a full blown mucus attack 🤧

Stand well clear!!


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Sep 2021)

Overcast but warm and will get out after breakfast and shower.


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2021)

Another early-ish start and off to Macclesfield to watch, and support son no. 2, as they ride up the Cat & Fiddle in a hillclimb. It _may_ be damp.

Then we were going to go to Huddersfield's soapbox race, but there was very little information about it and now it's been cancelled.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My 'all sniffy' has developed into a full blown mucus attack 🤧
> 
> Stand well clear!!


If it is anything like my wife's cough you could end up sounding like a 100 ciggies a day person !


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Sep 2021)

Just remembered I must pop by Aldi at some point today as they have their cycling bits and bobs again.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> If it is anything like my wife's cough you could end up sounding like a 100 ciggies a day person !


The chesty cough has gone, now, but my nose runneth over!

A little bike ride might help.... 👍

Edit: At least my ears have unbunged so my balance is a bit better 👂


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The chesty cough has gone, now, but my nose runneth over!
> 
> A little bike ride might help.... 👍


But won't you get snail trails all over your lycra ?


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Sep 2021)

Gave mine a service yesterday. Took the front rack off as not in use currently. Really need to strip it back to frame before the end of the year and get it powder coated.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> But won't you get snail trails all over your lycra ?


It'll certainly put off any wheel suckers 😂


----------



## carpiste (19 Sep 2021)

Drizzle here and doesn`t look like there will be much in the way of dry weather today 
Daughters birthday today so will be popping round with her pressies and some home made soup I made for her and the clan. We can`t go indoors as they are all recovering from covid but I`m sure MrsC will be happy just to chat through the closed door/window for a few minutes! After that we are going to Aldi for a quick shufty.
I`m sorely tempted to try a short ride out later to test the waterproofing covers and my sewing on the e-bike (pics on e-bike section)
Time for a second cuppa I think


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The chesty cough has gone, now, but my nose runneth over!
> 
> A little bike ride might help.... 👍



Cycling helps _anything_...


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sometimes I think I should cut down the number of bikes but I enjoy riding different ones depending on how I’m feeling and what route I’m doing.


I have reduced the number I have but still buy the occasional one that will be sold once I am happy all ok . 

Today's ride was 22 miles on a Carrera crixus cx machine .


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Sep 2021)

I on the other hand, like the one bike that does all I need.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Just remembered I must pop by Aldi at some point today as they have their cycling bits and bobs again.


If I am very lucky I may just get to Aldi next Wednesday by which time all the useful bits will have gone. Given the unpredictable nature of our ferry service and not being a tourist I cannot say for certain until I actually get off the boat and reach the Aldi car park.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I on the other hand, like the one bike that does all I need.


Just think how a dozen could improve things !


----------



## oldwheels (19 Sep 2021)

Wettish day today but not much wind.
I discovered on searching that I have far more photographs than I knew about as I am slowly feeding old ones on to our local FB page. One problem is I have found some contact sheets with what looks like good material but cannot so far find the negatives. Mostly they are kept together but these seem to have been separated for some unknown reason.
The FB page has had to be partitioned as too many lazy idiots are asking stupid questions.
" I am coming to stay for a holiday but what can I do and are there any restaurants? "
" We have bought a house and are coming to live but are there any food shops and is there a school for the children?"
I kid you not. That is the level of many of them. If you want to buy a house you are not welcome unless a key worker and why not do some basic research first?
When I employed more people I used to get letters asking for jobs as they found life on the mainland too stressful and wanted to come somewhere more laid back. Life here is actually harder than on the mainland with added stress but does have advantages. After all I have now lived here for 50 years.


----------



## pawl (19 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Rained all night here but I think it’s off now. Still pitch dark
> 
> Popcorn doesn’t really do it for me either. Can’t remember when I last had any. Thai Sweet Chilli crisps on the other hand!




Tesco’s Cheese and onion for me


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2021)

There is nowhere in Macclesfield to buy a coffee at 9am on a Sunday morning!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> There is nowhere in Macclesfield to buy a coffee at 9am on a Sunday morning!



What about the Wetherspoons? They will be open and do coffee


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I on the other hand, like the one bike that does all I need.


I suppose at a push, something like a lightweight carbon gravel bike, maybe with summer and winter tyres would do me to be honest.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2021)

Raining in Leicester. Managed to get a hours ride in before it got heavy. Looks like the rest of the day will be wasted watching telly and drinking tea.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Sep 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What about the Wetherspoons? They will be open and do coffee


And BEER


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Raining in Leicester. Managed to get a hours ride in before it got heavy. Looks like the rest of the day will be wasted watching telly and drinking tea.


Are you still doing huge miles? I can barely be arsed cycling at the moment. Too many back and sciatic problems have robbed me of leg strength plus I'm carrying just over an extra stone of lard that I can't seem to shift. Might actually do more jogging over the winter months and try and shift it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you still doing huge miles? I can barely be arsed cycling at the moment. Too many back and sciatic problems have robbed me of leg strength plus I'm carrying just over an extra stone of lard that I can't seem to shift. Might actually do more jogging over the winter months and try and shift it.



No. Covid and stress of work completely killed my mojo, I've done just over 3,000 miles this year. Though I did do back to back 100 milers on Thursday and Friday


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Sep 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No. Covid and stress of work completely killed my mojo, I've done just over 3,000 miles this year. Though I did do back to back 100 milers on Thursday and Friday


Not sure I'll even make it to 2,000  Not too bothered. The days of mad miles doing Strava challenges is over for me. I just ride as and when I feel like it now.


----------



## carpiste (19 Sep 2021)

Just back from Aldi and morrisons. Bought a can of gt85, waterproof trousers and a cycle work stand from Aldis and 4 tubs of date, fig and grain yoghurt from Morrisons 
The sun is shining now but I`m knackered after hardly sleeping last night so no cycling today...... probably 
Anyway, back to my cuppa


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What about the Wetherspoons? They will be open and do coffee



Sorted! Not at 9am, but at 10.30am by the start line 

Now I just wait and hope he gets up fast, then down OK. The madness of hillclimbing: go as hard as possible uphill, possibly/probably throwing up &/or passing out at the top


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> No. Covid and stress of work completely killed my mojo, I've done just over 3,000 miles this year. Though I did do back to back 100 milers on Thursday and Friday



Thats a lot more miles than me, I might manage to ride a 1000 miles this year.


----------



## gbb (19 Sep 2021)

Yesterday...
Up at 8, relaxing start tto the day.
Daughter, SIL and great GS visited.
Went to do a little shopping around 11, decided to eat out at 12.30, went to have a Hunters Chicken dinner, really quite nice for the price and a pint of shandy, chatted with some people on the next table.
Home, walked over to see son DIL and two Gdaughters.
Took dog for maybe 2 mile walk i to the old brickpits, home, watched a film, relaxed for the rest of the day.

Today....
My hips hurt 
Doing the Sunday roast, its my wifes birthday, give her a rest. Gonna be a busy day with everyone coming round


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> Another early-ish start and off to Macclesfield to watch, and support son no. 2, as they ride up the Cat & Fiddle in a hillclimb. It _may_ be damp.
> 
> Then we were going to go to Huddersfield's soapbox race, but there was very little information about it and now it's been cancelled.


Wonder where they'd planned on holding the soapbox race.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> There is nowhere in Macclesfield to buy a coffee at 9am on a Sunday morning!


I was once chucked out of a cafe in Oban for having the cheek to ask for a breakfast at 0930 on a weekday. That was before Tesco had one and Oban regarded you as being privileged to be allowed to buy anything from any shop. I had been travelling overnight and was not amused.😠


----------



## pawl (19 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats a lot more miles than me, I might manage to ride a 1000 miles this year.




same as me


----------



## pawl (19 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure I'll even make it to 2,000  Not too bothered. The days of mad miles doing Strava challenges is over for me. I just ride as and when I feel like it now.




The only time now I try and beat my PB on Strav Segments is when I’ve got a howling gale behind me .Strava 75 and over Did get a third once


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Sep 2021)

Oh no Greavesies gone!


----------



## rockyroller (19 Sep 2021)

downright chilly this morning. won't mind working today!


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, I find it's one of those snacky things that once I start, I struggle to stop...


Same here. It's NOT just you!


----------



## mybike (19 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> that's not true. (before the Delta variant) Studies show that vaccines reduce the spread of SARS-CoV-2 by more than 80%
> 
> the vaccination is important to fighting the pandemic. anything anyone can do to get more ppl vaccinated is good for all of us. they are requiring it to help reduce the pandemic in general. to help motivate ppl to get vaccinated. want to play in NYC? get vaccinated. you don't? go to texass or florida
> View attachment 609809
> ...



You do seem to have an ongoing case of TDS. The pandemic was over in June last year, what we have now is the endemic stage.


----------



## mybike (19 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Start planning the next one.



Plan?


----------



## mybike (19 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Rained all night here but I think it’s off now. Still pitch dark
> 
> Popcorn doesn’t really do it for me either. Can’t remember when I last had any. Thai Sweet Chilli crisps on the other hand!



We had rain too, but only for a couple of hours, it is raining now tho'

Popcorn is OK, but I don't go out of my way to get it.


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2021)

Driving back from the hillclimb this morning and a lovely lunch at Whaley Bridge (The Village Kitchen for info and ), result TBA, we passed an Ineos rider who looked to be tired after a long training ride. Possibly Salvatore Puccio.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Sep 2021)

I'm beginning to wonder if dogs are losing the ability to walk. In the recent past I have seen load of baby buggy things designed for dogs it seems! I always thought the point of taking them out was for exercise.


----------



## mybike (19 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats a lot more miles than me, I might manage to ride a 1000 miles this year.



I'll be pleased if I make 100! Went out for a ride Friday after I thought a couple of months, actually four months! Much to my embarrassment, while getting off the bike I overbalanced & ended up in the hedge.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> I'll be pleased if I make 100! Went out for a ride Friday after I thought a couple of months, actually four months! Much to my embarrassment, while getting off the bike I overbalanced & ended up in the hedge.


I can laugh at that as I was prone to doing that as well and fell off my Brompton several times when stopping. Fortunately I never came to harm but caused a bit of consternation on the cycle path alongside the A 828 when I came off as a car towing a trailer went past. They stopped to check on me in case they had been the cause. Nice of them as most would not.
That is why I now have a trike.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> Sorted! Not at 9am, but at 10.30am by the start line
> 
> Now I just wait and hope he gets up fast, then down OK. The madness of hillclimbing: go as hard as possible uphill, possibly/probably throwing up &/or passing out at the top


At least there's a Pub at the top.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Sep 2021)

Do they still have Sustrans Rangers? It used to be a voluntary thing I think.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Sep 2021)

I have a terrible problem. 
Went up to visit my wildlife pal and found him filling in potholes on his roadway along with his eldest grandson. More visitors than usual expected to arrive by car. I did not know his wife had died yesterday. Not unexpected but a shock all the same.
My problem?
I have a couple of suits but one is antedeluvian in style and the other is possible for a funeral if I lose 2 inches off my waist in less than a week. The jacket does not shut but I could get off with that.
No question about going or not to the funeral. I go regardless but I have not worn a suit for nearly 4 years and they have shrunk in the wardrobe.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Sep 2021)

I've done a 150 odd miles since Friday and still got three day holiday left.😁


----------



## carpiste (19 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wonder where they'd planned on holding the soapbox race.


Huddersfield at a guess


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2021)

Back to work tomorrow, two weeks off wasn't enough


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2021)

Blustery, grey and occasionally showery here chez Casa Reynard.

I have been having a nice quiet day watching the BTCC meeting from Croft.


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Huddersfield at a guess



@classic33 - it didn't clearly state, but appeared to be Byram Arcade. Which is flat. 

No further details appeared and everything became very quiet after the first announcement, despite the organisers stating there would be 3,000 spectators. Without much in the way of publicity. I only picked it up as a local event last week.

I _do_ wonder whether it wasn't as genuine as it first appeared, with the organisers keeping entrants £50 and then refunding it at some point later


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I on the other hand, like the one bike that does all I need.



My Xracycle was this bike until I realised it was going to get destroyed through overuse if I carried on like that, so we bought the Bakfiets as a family vehicle.


----------



## Speicher (19 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I have a terrible problem.
> Went up to visit my wildlife pal and found him filling in potholes on his roadway along with his eldest grandson. More visitors than usual expected to arrive by car. I did not know his wife had died yesterday. Not unexpected but a shock all the same.
> My problem?
> I have a couple of suits but one is antedeluvian in style and the other is possible for a funeral if I lose 2 inches off my waist in less than a week. The jacket does not shut but I could get off with that.
> No question about going or not to the funeral. I go regardless but I have not worn a suit for nearly 4 years and they have shrunk in the wardrobe.



May I suggest you wear the antedeluvian one, if it is more comfortable than the other one. I think it is important to be comfortable on these occasions, so you can talk to people. 

Round these parts people wear "less formal" clothes for funerals, and hardly anyone wears a hat. It might be different in your corner of the world.


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2021)

raleighnut said:


> At least there's a Pub at the top.



That was the finish line: Finish the hillclimb, fall into the pub.

Son no. 2's only 17 and doesn't drink alcohol. Also, carrying cash or a card would have added weight


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2021)

The cats are fed. 

I've had a big bowl of soup, and I've got onions frying to go with my hot dogs.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Sep 2021)

Yet another microwave meal. I hate this run of 7 late shifts. At least I can charge my bike lights through the various USB ports on the work's PC.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2021)

I have bought a pair of USB rechargeable bike lights and a rain proof cycling jacket from Aldi today .The headlight seems quite bright .
I have done almost 600 miles so far this year on 10 different bikes .


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> @classic33 - it didn't clearly state, but appeared to be Byram Arcade. Which is flat.
> 
> No further details appeared and everything became very quiet after the first announcement, despite the organisers stating there would be 3,000 spectators. Without much in the way of publicity. I only picked it up as a local event last week.
> 
> I _do_ wonder whether it wasn't as genuine as it first appeared, with the organisers keeping entrants £50 and then refunding it at some point later


You've spent the last couple of months building your "soap box", then find out a few days beforehand it's not going to happen. The £50 wouldn't be high on the list of my concerns. Until later.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Sep 2021)

Kids coaching cut short this morning due to rain. Fortunately, only lost 30 minutes. The kids were losing focus and the grass we were training on was becoming extremely slippery.

Bits and bobs shopping with my wife this afternoon - worth going as I managed to pick up the Boardman hybrid pedals I needed (SPD one side, flat the other), and got 10% off with my BC membership.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2021)

Mmmmmm, those hot dogs* really scratched an itch. Haven't had any in ages. Fresh mango and blueberries for afters. 

* they were the "Sokołòw" brand paròwki from the Polish aisle


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2021)

Advanced warning for those in the area mentioned.
Reported quake or seismic-like event: Neath Port Talbot, 65 km northeast of Swansea, Wales, United Kingdom, Sep 19, 2021 10:33 pm (GMT +1)


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2021)

Almost time for a  and MOTD


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2021)

Son no. 2 won his category in today's hillclimb - posted earlier - so he's £15 better off.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> Son no. 2 won his category in today's hillclimb - posted earlier - so he's £15 better off.



Chapeau that lad! 

Tell him not to spend it all at once...


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmmm, those hot dogs* really scratched an itch. Haven't had any in ages. Fresh mango and blueberries for afters.
> 
> * they were the "Sokołòw" brand paròwki from the Polish aisle


I usually get Kielbasa in place of hot dogs. I use the air fryer to cook them.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I usually get Kielbasa in place of hot dogs. I use the air fryer to cook them.



Ah, yes. You need to look out for Kiełbasa Śląska - silesian sausage. They're the best ones to grill / oven cook etc.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2021)

Anyways, it's time I tootled off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> That was the finish line: Finish the hillclimb, fall into the pub.
> 
> Son no. 2's only 17 and doesn't drink alcohol. Also, carrying cash or a card would have added weight


A tenner doesn't weigh too much, you could use it as a 'tyre boot' at a push


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

raleighnut said:


> A tenner doesn't weigh too much, you could use it as a 'tyre boot' at a push


A tenner a pint! What pubs do you drink in.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2021)

Well if that's how easy the rest of the week is going to be bring it on


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I have bought a pair of USB rechargeable bike lights and a rain proof cycling jacket from Aldi today .The headlight seems quite bright .
> I have done almost 600 miles so far this year on 10 different bikes .



It seems very strange to think of shopping in Aldi on a _Sunday_.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2021)

At work.

Didn't get rained on too much...

Main road is closed "until mid December" for resurfacing but the cycleway is still open so I had a lovely quiet ride.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2021)

Feeling flushed thanks to the bucket 
First cuppa went down well 
Cat has been fed 
next job is ti change his cat litter


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2021)

Talking of flushed, my bladder is telling me it's a good idea to get up!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2021)

raleighnut said:


> A tenner doesn't weigh too much, you could use it as a 'tyre boot' at a push


I thought he might use gold bullion as it is internationally recognised !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2021)

Morning.
Georgie came in and had some food , brushed up against me a couple of times and then attacked me ! He is now sleeping . There's gratitude !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It seems very strange to think of shopping in Aldi on a _Sunday_.


Yes. It's not something we would normally do. My wife wanted to go to B&M but hasn't been up to it because of her cough . It was mentioned that Aldi had some cycling gear so we thought we would combine the 2 .
WE were tired out after visiting both shops . They need to put park benches in them .


----------



## oldwheels (20 Sep 2021)

Speicher said:


> May I suggest you wear the antedeluvian one, if it is more comfortable than the other one. I think it is important to be comfortable on these occasions, so you can talk to people.
> 
> Round these parts people wear "less formal" clothes for funerals, and hardly anyone wears a hat. It might be different in your corner of the world.


I agree that most people are less formal at funerals these days but there are degrees depending on where you are in the pecking order. While not a family member my late wife was a great pal of the person who died and the husband was my dive buddy for scuba so I am just one step down.
I have a navy blazer from my yachty days which fits but may be a bit too informal. If it is raining which seems likely the problem is solved as I have a navy raincoat which covers a multitude of sins.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife wanted to go to B&M


Not a place I have been in much, but we currently have one just built here and opening in the next few days. Is it any good for certain things? I always got the impression it was kind of cheaper range stuff but could be wrong. Maybe good for the likes of household cleaning stuff, washing powders, etc?


----------



## oldwheels (20 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not a place I have been in much, but we currently have one just built here and opening in the next few days. Is it any good for certain things? I always got the impression it was kind of cheaper range stuff but could be wrong. Maybe good for the likes of household cleaning stuff, washing powders, etc?


My nearest B&M is about 100 miles away but I have looked in sometimes when passing for the novelty. A lot of it is rubbish but some of the kitchen stuff looked ok. Cheap and cheerful mostly.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not a place I have been in much, but we currently have one just built here and opening in the next few days. Is it any good for certain things? I always got the impression it was kind of cheaper range stuff but could be wrong. Maybe good for the likes of household cleaning stuff, washing powders, etc?


B&M sell lots of stuff that has glitter in/on/around it. Even things that you would think that glitter has no right to be is besmirched with shiny bits of feckin' glitter!! 

That said, they do a lot of things much cheaper than supermarkets. 
The plants are quite good, and a reasonable price, if you buy them before they get killed by lack of care ie: watering. 

The staff at our local one are excellent, friendly & helpful. I wish I could say the same of other local shops!


----------



## oldwheels (20 Sep 2021)

Raining when I got up but the sun is now shining. Showery day I think in prospect and looks to be a bit damp for the rest of the week.
Too late now to go out on my trike tho' mostly the touroid hang around the town on wet days rather than driving aimlessly around.
Talking to DIL last evening and she told me traffic at Connel was stuck for hours yesterday due to several accidents with one fatality at Tyndrum. The police divert traffic on to the A85 and over Connel Bridge to go north or south when the A82 is blocked which makes things even worse than usual. Some try to jump the traffic lights at Connel Bridge which confuses the controls and shuts everything down for long periods.
Traffic levels seem to have risen beyond the road capacity this year.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Not a place I have been in much, but we currently have one just built here and opening in the next few days. Is it any good for certain things? I always got the impression it was kind of cheaper range stuff but could be wrong. Maybe good for the likes of household cleaning stuff, washing powders, etc?


We have 2. The one I went in yesterday used to be Homebase and is large. It is better than the other one as it isn't laid out like IKEA so you can escape down an aisle and don't have to follow a route through the place . It wasn't too bad , I'm not a person who normally goes into those types of shops so I can't comment on it . It does seem to be popular though .


----------



## mybike (20 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I can laugh at that as I was prone to doing that as well and fell off my Brompton several times when stopping. Fortunately I never came to harm but caused a bit of consternation on the cycle path alongside the A 828 when I came off as a car towing a trailer went past. They stopped to check on me in case they had been the cause. Nice of them as most would not.
> That is why I now have a trike.



Thankfully, no one saw me


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> A tenner a pint! What pubs do you drink in.




He might want 2 pints


----------



## mybike (20 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> At work.
> 
> Didn't get rained on too much...
> 
> Main road is closed "until mid December" for resurfacing but the cycleway is still open so I had a lovely quiet ride.



I guess they don't spray with tar & coat with chippings.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> I guess they don't spray with tar & coat with chippings.


Probably do it properly over there. That tar and chip is horrible. Only seems to last a year max then starts to break up and end up all rutted again.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2021)

Jobs today - find the slow puncture in the commuter MTB - suspect a thorn in the rear tyre. Must fix before tomorrow's commute. Not commuting by bike Weds and Thurs as I'm at a concert Weds night and staying over in Town. 

Also clean the Ribble as it is minging after yesterday's 75 mile wet ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Yes. It's not something we would normally do. My wife wanted to go to B&M but hasn't been up to it because of her cough . It was mentioned that Aldi had some cycling gear so we thought we would combine the 2 .
> WE were tired out after visiting both shops . They need to put park benches in them .



It's more that here Aldi and every other shop closes on a Sunday, and the whole town seems to stay in bed until about ten...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> I guess they don't spray with tar & coat with chippings.



No, I've never seen that done here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably do it properly over there. That tar and chip is horrible. Only seems to last a year max then starts to break up and end up all rutted again.



I remember that stuff. The practice here is generally to scrape the top off completely and resurface it. Further along the main road they also put an extra top surface on the cycleway, which was nice.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's moire that here Aldi and every other shop closes on a Sunday, and the whole town seems to stay in bed untol about ten...


Spellchecker to blame, or lack of coffee/chocolate/bananas/sleep*?


*Delete as appropriate


----------



## oldwheels (20 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Probably do it properly over there. That tar and chip is horrible. Only seems to last a year max then starts to break up and end up all rutted again.


I got caught outside Forfar a few years ago. Went out for a day run on the quiet country roads just to the west of the town. On my way back the only possible road was being done with tar and chip. The alternatives were too busy to contemplate but they allowed me to walk up the verge with a warning not to step on to any tar. After I got past and it seemed ok I started cycling again but my tyres got clogged with tar and chips even tho' I was not on any tarry bits. Nightmare to get the stuff off. Fortunately I did not have too far to go on this but it took me at least half an hour to get them cleared enough to continue back to the campsite.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Sep 2021)

party over, work week begins!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I thought he might use gold bullion as it is internationally recognised !


I think that would make a rather klunky tire boot.


----------



## Speicher (20 Sep 2021)

Shopping on a Sunday? Not round here. The miniature Tesco is open, and one or two other shops. The big Asda is open, if you are so inclined.

Furthermore, some shops are shut on Mondays, or Thursdays or both! 

It is noteworthy, and I may have mentioned this before, that I have not been in a large food shop since 2006.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Spellchecker to blame, or lack of coffee/chocolate/bananas/sleep*?
> 
> 
> *Delete as appropriate



All of the above, also squirrels.


----------



## Ripple (20 Sep 2021)

Autumn sadness.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2021)

Pea & Ham soup with crunchy cretins for lunch. With a fizzy Vit C tablet drink to wash if down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Sep 2021)

Some Roquefort, salami on toast for brunch and I'm now ready for a siesta. Ageing is definitely a sleepery slope.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> All of the above, plus squirrels.


Nuts!


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2021)

Blustery and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning I have done a load of laundry and have the crock pot locked and loaded with sausage meat, sage, apple and onion for tonight's supper.

Just *knew* I should have put an offer on something I've seen on the 'bay last night. I'm now going to have to play the online version of tug-of-object, which sometimes can happen when yellow stickering. I do have a back-up alternative, but I just wish people wouldn't have the same tastes and requirements as me. 

Anyways, it is almost lunchtime.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Pea & Ham soup with crunchy cretins for lunch. With a fizzy Vit C tablet drink to wash if down.



Hmmm, are cretins tasty? 

I'd have preferred croutons myself...


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2021)

Anyways, a fine lunch of Dickinsons & Morris pork pie, a tangerine, half an avocado, some blueberries and two 

I have just peeled potatoes and hung up the laundry.

The new potato peeler I bought the other week works very well, but it's designed for hands much larger than mine. As a result, I have also peeled part of my right thumb.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2021)

Waheyyyyy! I have a working mower again! 

Although I do have to sort out the cutting deck adjustment, and there's a bloody annoying rattle coming from the drive belt guide where I got the spanner stuck on. It's a bit like adjusting cup and cone bearings - it's something that needs to move freely, but can't be either too tight or too loose...


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2021)

Spag bol for dinner.. And I can't find my apple corer! It should be in the drawer under the work surface between the coffee machine (Dualit.. Loveit) and the microwave (Cheap Sharp shite.. Tesco.. Hate it) but it's gone 😕


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2021)

Can't hang around.. Spaghetti's cooked.


----------



## carpiste (20 Sep 2021)

Had a long lie in today, sat around watching some tv and looked at some stuff on the tinterweb. MrsC was out at the daughters, who is much improved after covid hit her. I went out and did 20 miles in lovely sunshine and when I got home MrsC had the audacity to force me to sit down, made me a cuppa and heated up some soup 
Life doesn`t get much better


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2021)

Right, it's time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Waheyyyyy! I have a working mower again!
> 
> Although I do have to sort out the cutting deck adjustment, and there's a bloody annoying rattle coming from the drive belt guide where I got the spanner stuck on. It's a bit like adjusting cup and cone bearings - it's something that needs to move freely, but can't be either too tight or too loose...


You get all the grass and weeds out of the vertical drives shafts?


----------



## postman (20 Sep 2021)

Don't panic,I will be missing till Friday night.Going to Hunmanby tomorrow morning.It's like going back in time,I love it ,it's so relaxing,mind you I become Ernies nurse and carer.We have a great time ,it will be wall to wall laughter with more than a few beers thrown in.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2021)

Evening.
It has been a lovely sunny day here.
I managed to finish cutting our hazel bush back , down in height, I will need to cut it back where it has grown sideways another time .
In the afternoon we went to the museum for a craft afternoon . I think I may have been away with the pixies as I got people confused ! It lasted until a little while ago .


----------



## raleighnut (20 Sep 2021)

I did Fajitas for dinner, used one small Chilli from Tesco which claimed to be 'Medium heat'.....................if that's medium I'd hate to know what 'Hot' is


----------



## oldwheels (20 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, a fine lunch of Dickinsons & Morris pork pie, a tangerine, half an avocado, some blueberries and two
> 
> I have just peeled potatoes and hung up the laundry.
> 
> The new potato peeler I bought the other week works very well, but it's designed for hands much larger than mine. As a result, I have also peeled part of my right thumb.


You peel potatoes? I am astonished. All the vitamins etc are just under the skin and you lose them by peeling. I have not peeled potatoes for years. A scrub with a stiff brush is all that is required.


----------



## carpiste (20 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> You peel potatoes? I am astonished. All the vitamins etc are just under the skin and you lose them by peeling. I have not peeled potatoes for years. A scrub with a stiff brush is all that is required.


Potatoes and butternut squash are both wonderful unpeeled, roasted and both are good with most things 
And if you get enough vitamins anyway it doesn`t matter when you consider time saved on that peeling mullarkey!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2021)

My wife just accused Georgie of not being sociable ! He looked at her as if to say .
" What do you mean ?". "I come in for breakfast and tea and the bu99er off in the meantime !".


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just accused Georgie of not being sociable ! He looked at her as if to say .
> " What do you mean ?". "I come in for breakfast and tea and the bu99er off in the meantime !".



That's an introverts idea of sociable right there.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2021)

Lovely supper of tomato & basil soup, then sausage, apple & onion casserole, mashed potatoes and steamed green beans and broccoli. The world feels like a good place right now.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You get all the grass and weeds out of the vertical drives shafts?



Just about. Took some serious furkling and no small amount of elbow grease. All runs as it should, now.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> You peel potatoes? I am astonished. All the vitamins etc are just under the skin and you lose them by peeling. I have not peeled potatoes for years. A scrub with a stiff brush is all that is required.



Only when making mash. Otherwise, the less work, the better!


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Just about. Took some serious furkling and no small amount of elbow grease. All runs as it should, now.


Drive belt aside.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Drive belt aside.



The drive belt's fine. It's just that L-shaped guide that needs tightening a bit, as it's rattling against the pulley.

Sounds like there's a tin pan band hiding under the deck


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> The drive belt's fine. It's just that L-shaped guide that needs tightening a bit, as it's rattling against the pulley.
> 
> Sounds like there's a tin pan band hiding under the deck


There might be!


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> There might be!



Now I'm whistling the theme tune to TMS...


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Now I'm whistling the theme tune to TMS...


TMS?


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> TMS?



Test Match Special. The piece of music is called Soul Limbo.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67xXbTaQlKI


----------



## carpiste (20 Sep 2021)

I`ve got the theme tune to magic roundabout in my head now 



Boing!


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Test Match Special. The piece of music is called Soul Limbo.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67xXbTaQlKI



From a noisy ride on mower to test match cricket in one post.


----------



## Tribansman (20 Sep 2021)

A lad I went school with used to replicate that unneringly with a pencil on his tin pencil case.
It was the same lad who had one of the weirdest eating idiosyncracies I've ever seen: after every bite of his sandwich he'd sprinkle hefty amounts of salt onto the next bit to be bitten! 🥵,


----------



## tyred (20 Sep 2021)

I bought a new mobile phone charger today. The alarm thing went off as I walked out of the shop but I never paid any heed as there were other people going in and out and I had paid for my purchase so I didn't think it was anything to do with me. When I got home I realised the girl at the checkout hadn't removed the security tag. 

Hardly a great security device if I was able to walk out unchallenged despite the alarm sounding.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2021)

I bought the wrong light bulb for my new lamp.

It's the right fitting, but I wanted a daylight bulb, not a warm white one. Hey ho.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I bought the wrong light bulb for my new lamp.
> 
> It's the right fitting, but I wanted a daylight bulb, not a warm white one. Hey ho.


Take it back and exchange it.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Take it back and exchange it.



Shan't bother, not for a £2 bulb from Wilko. I've got other lamps with that fitting anyway, and a spare is always handy.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Shan't bother, not for a £2 bulb from Wilko. I've got other lamps with that fitting anyway, and a spare is always handy.


£2 for a lightbulb, what wattage. Last time I went looking the cheapest over 20W was over a fiver.


----------



## tyred (20 Sep 2021)

My laptop is running rather s.l.o.w.l.y. tonight for reasons which aren't apparent.

Re-boot time me thinks!


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> My laptop is running rather s.l.o.w.l.y. tonight for reasons which aren't apparent.
> 
> Re-boot time me thinks!


You trying to go too fast?


----------



## rockyroller (20 Sep 2021)

Wifey says Tuesdays are Hell day. told her her today was Monday


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You trying to go too fast?



Yeah, that's the problem. My computer cannot keep up with me.

Sent from my Sinclair Spectrum +2 with 128k memory.


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2021)

I think it's time to fire up the BMW Isetta and visit the land of Nod. I better remember and not drive up close to a wall.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Test Match Special. The piece of music is called Soul Limbo.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67xXbTaQlKI



Sounds more exciting than cricket.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> I think it's time to fire up the BMW Isetta and visit the land of Nod. I better remember and not drive up close to a wall.


Sounds more exciting than cricket. Someone we knew had an Isetta, and some other DKW as well, just into 2 cycle engines, I guess. I think I rode in the DKW as a little kid.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Yeah, that's the problem. My computer cannot keep up with me.
> 
> Sent from my Sinclair Spectrum +2 with 128k memory.


That your work supplied computer?


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> £2 for a lightbulb, what wattage. Last time I went looking the cheapest over 20W was over a fiver.



40W equivalent, bog standard E14 candle. £2.50 actually, not £2 - checked the till receipt.

The dimmable ones are a fiver.

It won't be wasted, my desk lamp uses the same, as does the lamp on my bedside table.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Sep 2021)

I just saw one of the ads that said I could get a message from my angel! Presumably for a fee of course, blimey does their boss know they are moonlighting! 😁


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2021)

Buying a vintage silver pencil as a gift for a dear friend isn't as straightforward as I'd hoped. I'm working to a budget, so compromises are going to have to be made, one way or another. Am sizing up three potential purchases:

a) fully hallmarked, in excellent condition and working order, but engraved
b) similar style as (a), no engraving, but only stamped "sterling silver"
c) fully hallmarked, in good working order, no engraving, but a less aesthetically pleasing design and heavily tarnished

Going to have to think things through. What would you folks be leaning towards - a, b or c?

I still have time, but want to get something before prices start going silly for Xmas.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Sep 2021)

B


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2021)

B

It's as much the thought behind the gift as the gift itself.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2021)

Mmmm, I've still got a couple of days to make up my mind. I've been given a good offer on pencil (c), but I think if I'm not entirely happy, I'm going to leave it be.

It's been a steep learning curve on what to look for. Good working order and little or no damage is a must.

I have to pop into town on Friday. Might go and have a looksy in the little antiques and curio shop just off the High Street. The chap specializes in blingy bits, so always worth a punt.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2021)

Anyways, I'm off up the Wooden Hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2021)

Morning y'all lovely sun rise this morning just couldn't get the right picture .
An early 10 miles done 
Cat has been fed


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2021)

First cuppa went down well 
Looks like a light grey fluffy cloud day outside 
And there goes who ever it is locally sneezing


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2021)

TIme for work and I can't for the life of me remember what we planned to do this morning...


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2021)

Morning. It is sunny here but I there is a bit of thin cloud about .
Georgie has been fed . He went to his cardboard box looking for a toy to play with . I dug out a soft toy and an aluminium ball for him to play with. He chose the ball and had a good run around the kitchen. I think he has now gone back out again .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> TIme for work and I can't for the life of me remember what we planned to do this morning...


Was it memory testing ?


----------



## mybike (21 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Blustery and grey here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> This morning I have done a load of laundry and have the crock pot locked and loaded with sausage meat, sage, apple and onion for tonight's supper.
> 
> ...



It's unlikely they'd put things on an auction site if there weren't a few people interested.


----------



## mybike (21 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, are cretins tasty?
> 
> I'd have preferred croutons myself...



Not Crougons, for those with a memory of a PC game.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2021)

I just noticed a comment by Alain Prost about his dislike for the idea of reverse grid races . I was thinking that Monaco would be interesting . Also wouldn't it encourage drivers to drive slowly so as to get the best grid position ?


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I just noticed a comment by Alain Prost about his dislike for the idea of reverse grid races . I was thinking that Monaco would be interesting . Also wouldn't it encourage drivers to drive slowly so as to get the best grid position ?



Adopt the sprint race for every weekend and apply the reverse grid to the sprint race, should give a shaken up grid for Sundays and liven things up a bit.


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2021)

Had a coffee before leaving, cycled in. It's my colleagues first day back, and she'd brought one of the screens back, but had forgotten her laptop. She's had to go back home for it. These things happen.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> Adopt the sprint race for every weekend and apply the reverse grid to the sprint race, should give a shaken up grid for Sundays and liven things up a bit.


Sorry but I'm not a fan of the sprint races!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Was it memory testing ?



Was what memory testing?


----------



## dave r (21 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry but I'm not a fan of the sprint races!



I like the sprint race, but it wants tweaking.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Sep 2021)

Grey morning but not raining. Forecast for tomorrow is heavy rain just when I would prefer dry for shopping.
Not a good morning for some people.
Went out to Calmac office to get my tickets in advance and somebody with no face covering went into the office before me. He had a mastiff type dog and a face to match. As I tried to get in the entry only door he barged out obviously not pleased. No mask no service and Michelle takes no prisoners. 😠
Got home and a Calmac text came in. My heart sank as I expected it to say the sailing I wanted had been cancelled. It did not say that but the A85 has been shut both ways at Taynuilt as the hotel beside the main road is on fire. Cars and light vans are being directed on to the back road which will certainly be gridlocked very soon.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2021)

Someone has posted about our branch of W. H . Smith's for being told that they were not allowed to read magazines or papers before purchase! I don't know if this is a nation wide thing or if the manager is set on world domination !
I would be Bl**Dy Livid if I was told not to! 
So going by that ruling you shouldn't inspect fruit or meat, test drive a car, try on clothes or shoes, look around a house before purchase !
I look through magazines to see if the magazine is worth buying .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2021)

Not feeling very special today. I think it is a continuation from yesterday. I was going to go to the men's shed this afternoon . I will see how I feel later.
I met a person at the craft meeting yesterday who could read music. He was able to decipher the tadpoles and said that the piece of music should be good for the clarinet. Well for someone who could play one anyway. I tried doing a bit more translating the tadpoles into finger positions but got confused . I later found out that the Boehm system clarinets can use different finger positions to obtain the same note . I also discovered that my old rosewood clarinet uses the Albert system which has fewer keys, I think it is also in a different key, it makes a deeper more mellow sound .


----------



## cookiemonster (21 Sep 2021)

😀


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2021)

Mild, blustery and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning I have washed the cat biscuit tupperwares as the last of the biscuits are now in the dispenser and I need to decant a new 12kg sack. I have also put away some laundry, mended a pair of oven gloves and done some writing.

I now have a hungry. Thank goodness it is almost lunchtime.


----------



## carpiste (21 Sep 2021)

Had a crappy sleeplasy night so after getting up early for brekkie and messing about on the computer I went back to bed. Got up all refreshed and came here for a bit before going on a ride somewhere not yet planned. Made the mistake of reading a few pages of rubbish and asked a mod to move it to the politics section. Now I really need some fresh air to clear my head 
 I`m off for a while


----------



## Tribansman (21 Sep 2021)

I've spent the whole day today resenting being cooped up while it's been a lovely, sunny, still day outside. 

At least my desk's by window so I've been able to keep tabs on the avian comings and goings and squirrel turf wars.

Hoping to get some miles in this evening, although struggled sleeping lately so late in the day is a struggle. Probably had only 10 hours since Friday 😔


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> It's unlikely they'd put things on an auction site if there weren't a few people interested.



I dunno, there's always stuff there gathering dust / not selling and being re-listed at the same reserve price and then still not selling ad infinitum. Same is true for real life auctions. Just because you put it in a sale doesn't necessarily mean it's going to sell.

There are some real clunkers over in the bling and motor racing memorabilia sections on the 'bay.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2021)

Had a lovely lunch of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with the last of the Chaource cheese and one with taramasalata, plus a tangerine, a peach and two


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2021)

Why do I let my sister rattle me so easy


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2021)

Busy busy, today. A 3½ mile walk (the long way) to meet MrsPete as she left the hairdressers. Shopping and a lift home ready for lunch. 
I gave my hair a No1 all over, then gave the lawn a cut, too. 
Potted on some wallflowers, Sugar Rush, I believe, before deadheading the plants that needed it. 

Coffee in the garden time, now, with a book to read.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2021)

Tinybug is on the video phone. She's really excited about her maths homework and she's explaining it to me very carefully.

The assignment is practicing the numbers '1' and '2'.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2021)

I have a nice


----------



## carpiste (21 Sep 2021)

18 mile ride in perfect conditions 
Got to see a plethora, yes plethora of Parakeets and while watching them a gang of hounds ran past. I only got to photo a few of the dogs as they were all over the place 





Usually the Parakeets seem to be on the move so it was pleasant to watch them for 4/5 minutes before they flew accross the river 






You just have to love a load of giddy dogs


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> 18 mile ride in perfect conditions
> Got to see a plethora, yes plethora of Parakeets and while watching them a gang of hounds ran past. I only got to photo a few of the dogs as they were all over the place
> View attachment 610267
> 
> ...


NO collars !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2021)

German engineering my Asp! 
We had our boiler and gas fire looked at. The gas fire stopped working a while ago and it looks like a control unit has failed! The cost of replacement seems as though it is uneconomic! 
Our gas boiler has developed a problem . Both so called German engineered!


----------



## Jenkins (21 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I just noticed a comment by Alain Prost about his dislike for the idea of reverse grid races . I was thinking that Monaco would be interesting . Also wouldn't it encourage drivers to drive slowly so as to get the best grid position ?


Just reverse half of the grid & send them anti-clockwise while the rest go clockwise as normal. What could go wrong?


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Someone has posted about our branch of W. H . Smith's for being told that they were not allowed to read magazines or papers before purchase! I don't know if this is a nation wide thing or if the manager is set on world domination !
> I would be Bl**Dy Livid if I was told not to!
> So going by that ruling you shouldn't inspect fruit or meat, test drive a car, try on clothes or shoes, look around a house before purchase !
> I look through magazines to see if the magazine is worth buying .


WH Smiths have had the policy of only touching what you intend to buy since April last year.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> German engineering my Asp!
> We had our boiler and gas fire looked at. *The gas fire *stopped working a while ago and it looks like a control unit has failed! The cost of replacement seems as though it is uneconomic!
> Our gas boiler has developed a problem . Both so called German engineered!


What make and model?


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2021)

Salmon baked in watercress sauce, mashed potato, steamed green beans and roasted baby plum tomatoes. And a lovely ripe, juicy mango for afters. 

All the ingredients except for the milk for the sauce were bought on sticker.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Sep 2021)

Busy day today. Drop daughter at school Breakfast Club, cycle commute to work (20km 394m elev), work itself, cycle commute home (20km 264m elev), set up kids' virtual martial arts lesson (outdoors as it's so nice today), pump up the flat tyre on my wife's car to see if it loses air, dinner, check tyre and swap for spare (while listening to my daughter read for homework), prep packed lunches for tomorrow for four, fill out paperwork for daughter's music class and music event on Saturday. Now I will finish typing this and go to bed.

And probably repeat a similar day tomorrow .


----------



## carpiste (21 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> NO collars !


You can`t put collars on a Parakeet!


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2021)

I had went out today and accidentally left my phone at home. Surprisingly liberating but I missed the camera as I saw a few things I'd have liked to photograph.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> You can`t put collars on a Parakeet!


Say's Who!


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2021)

The reality has now hit home that today is the last day of two weeks out on parole and I have to back to gaol work tomorrow 😠😢🤬


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> The reality has now hit home that today is the last day of two weeks out on parole and I have to back to gaol work tomorrow 😠😢🤬


Back midweek?


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Back midweek?


Yes


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Yes


That's unfair, unethical and downright nasty.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> The reality has now hit home that today is the last day of two weeks out on parole and I have to back to gaol work tomorrow 😠😢🤬


Whereas I have to do two more days and then I've got 8 days off. In those days off there's a weekend at Silverstone for the BTCC, a trip to Cambridge to see Pip Blom at the Portland Arms (my first live music since March 2020) and then Sound City Ipswich where I hope to get to see a further three bands.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Whereas I have to do two more days and then I've got 8 days off. In those days off there's a weekend at Silverstone for the BTCC, a trip to Cambridge to see Pip Blom at the Portland Arms (my first live music since March 2020) and then Sound City Ipswich where I hope to get to see a further three bands.


That's called rubbing it in.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's called rubbing it in.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


>


It'll come back and bite you in the backside, mark my words.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> German engineering my Asp!
> We had our boiler and gas fire looked at. The gas fire stopped working a while ago and it looks like a control unit has failed! The cost of replacement seems as though it is uneconomic!
> Our gas boiler has developed a problem . Both so called German engineered!


yes, but where were the units produced?


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's called rubbing it in.



Yeah, exactly.

AND @Jenkins gets to see Dan Cammish race in the Porsche Cup...


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2021)

Anyways, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2021)

Morning y'all
Fair degree of struggling this morning 
Can't believe it is Wednesday already


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2021)

It's too early to be awake. 😔


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2021)

Good morning. Late start today: it's "bicycle day" at work, where our clients bring their bikes for us to have a look at and check over. Because they can't carry bikes on trains before nine (without paying extra anyway) we're starting at 10:00, instead of 08:30. My colleague is taking advantage of this to cycle to my apartment and we'll ride to work together. This will be interesting because my colleague is a very handy person and has built his bikes from pine and bamboo.

On the other hand, the things that we'll have to try and fix later will probably be quite horrifying...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2021)

Had our flu jabs yesterday evening and even picked some blackberries on the way home 
First cuppa went well
Cat has been fed
Office door has been opened


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2021)

Will be commencing work in 71 mi utes time 

I let it slide today but tomorrow I want to get back into my pre work routine of a 13 mile ride before breakfast.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Sep 2021)

Long ride today methinks. Back at work tomorrow and want to make the most of the weather.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> WH Smiths have had the policy of only touching what you intend to buy since April last year.


Well that is one way to win over customers! 
I have disliked the way that some magazines have been wrapped in plastic and this will make me not go in there !


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2021)

♻ Bin day, today.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> What make and model?


Gazco Riva 530/670. 
It stopped working a while ago. At first we thought it was the batteries in the remote controller. After replacing them we assumed it was batteries in the sensor/ control unit. Batteries replaced it makes a hissing noise , that isn't gas escaping, it is coming from the control unit . Weighing up the options and the government's policy it might be better to remove it . We don't use it that often , it was just easier to turn it on for a quick blast to take the chill off. It looked nice giving the effect of a real fire but as for reliability !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2021)

Morning.
It ain't half foggy out there!  I managed to find the front of house so that I could put our garden waste bin out .


----------



## oldwheels (22 Sep 2021)

I fairly pick my days for shopping trips. Trouble is you have to book the ferry weeks in advance and cannot predict the weather.
Today is pretty windy but 99% rain is forecast for Oban. This means Lochavuillin car park will turn into what it suggests, a loch and Tesco will be cut off by floodwater again. Also I will not be able to used the back route as that comes down on the wrong side of the probable floods. Aldi should be ok to get into and probably Lidl assuming there is room in their car parks.
I put up a pic of some young ladies doing the cancan on our FB page. Oh dear. Turns out to be blokes in drag and causing some embarrassment now to the participants who have to hide the picture from their kids.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> You can`t put collars on a Parakeet!


Have you tried ?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> I had went out today and accidentally left my phone at home. Surprisingly liberating but I missed the camera as I saw a few things I'd have liked to photograph.


Why don't they make a small camera that you could use as a phone in emergencies.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> yes, but where were the units produced?


Ah! Good question! It is still down to them to ensure quality control as they will get blamed for faulty equipment !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2021)

Oh! The control unit is a Mertik Maxitrol made in Germany .


----------



## mybike (22 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Will be commencing work in 71 mi utes time
> 
> I let it slide today but tomorrow I want to get back into my pre work routine of a 13 mile ride before breakfast.



If I did that I wouldn't have breakfast till lunchtime.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2021)

I've got wheelchair pushing fatigue today. I took my mum down to Leeds castle for a last of the summer outing and it involved more pushing than I'd bargained for. I'm not pushing anyone or anything anywhere today. 

Today, I'm off to the Suffolk coast with daughter-mother. It's grab the sun while it's here time.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2021)

♻ Bin's not bin emptied yet..


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got wheelchair pushing fatigue today. I took my mum down to Leeds castle for a last of the summer outing and it involved more pushing than I'd bargained for. I'm not pushing anyone or anything anywhere today.
> 
> Today, I'm off to the Suffolk coast with daughter-mother. It's grab the sun while it's here time.



I took my Good Lady into town yesterday and spent a couple of hours pushing her round in her wheelchair, I do it regular and its a good work out.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2021)

I predict a riot !







First proper concert tonight since 'that bug' came along - Kaiser Chiefs and Razorlight ! Outdoors though ! Better not rain.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Gazco Riva 530/670.
> It stopped working a while ago. At first we thought it was the batteries in the remote controller. After replacing them we assumed it was batteries in the sensor/ control unit. Batteries replaced it makes a hissing noise , that isn't gas escaping, it is coming from the control unit . Weighing up the options and the government's policy it might be better to remove it . We don't use it that often , it was just easier to turn it on for a quick blast to take the chill off. It looked nice giving the effect of a real fire but as for reliability !


£230 for the control unit, is the cheapest I can find.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> I predict a riot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had them over here last week. You could hear the racket over a mile away. Seldom have I hoped it would rain, but I wanted it that night.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Had them over here last week. You could hear the racket over a mile away. Seldom have I hoped it would rain, but I wanted it that night.



You old duffer - it's not a racket. RUBY RUBY RUBY !!!!  Getting excited now. Meeting the good lady at Crazy Pedro's after work for a 'scooner' or two - aka rip off 2/3rds of a pint for the same amount £4.50.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> You old duffer - it's not a racket. RUBY RUBY RUBY !!!!  Getting excited now. Meeting the good lady at Crazy Pedro's after work for a 'scooner' or two - aka rip off 2/3rds of a pint for the same amount £4.50.


You couldn't actually make out the words. That may have been worth listening to.
More like a couple of dozen steel containers being rolled down concrete stairs for five hours, non stop.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2021)

I saw a bit on Beeb breakfast where they were reporting from a small brewery. They said that the brewery were getting low on compressed CO2. They use it to purge the aluminium cans prior to filling them with beer . It's a shame that they can't use the CO2 from the brewing process to cut down on emissions ? 


fossyant said:


> I predict a riot !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought they were singing . "I blame tourettes! ".


----------



## DCLane (22 Sep 2021)

I've written a lengthy 'welcome' announcement for my new MBA students on my module, only I can't send it until they get their timetable from the timetablers/administrators for their course. Otherwise I'll get hundreds of queries that I don't have the information to answer 

So I'm now trying to find a restaurant(s) in Wicklow for next week's Irish nationals - need Weds/Thurs/Fri/Sat eve booked.

Oh, and @fossyant Ricky Wilson presented our staff awards a few years ago, where I was there after being nominated for 'best lecturer' yet again. He was very drunk and fell up the stairs onto the podium. I didn't win. Again.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Sep 2021)

busy season for school portraits is living up to my expectations. every 2-3 minutes it's something else to handle. last year it was hybrid scheduling, schools open then closed, then open again & no groups. this year it's juggling the groups. here's hoping the weather holds for all the outdoor group photos!


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> busy season for school portraits is living up to my expectations. every 2-3 minutes it's something else to handle. last year it was hybrid scheduling, schools open then closed, then open again & no groups. this year it's juggling the groups. here's hoping the weather holds for all the outdoor group photos!


It's lovely and sunny here if you want to use my garden


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2021)

Still deleting reviewing all the pointless tripe hugely important communications in my inbox. 

Seen an email from my supervisor asking if I was off this week. Well you approved it you stupid idiot


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Still deleting reviewing all the pointless tripe hugely important communications in my inbox.
> 
> Seen an email from my supervisor asking if I was off this week. Well you approved it you stupid idiot


Your not though, you're back now.


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Your not though, you're back now.


Yes but she sent it last Monday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2021)

Finally cooler here, seems like for good and all. Weather front came through and blew wind and rain like a hurricane. I know this because the dog awakened me at 1 a.m. for the event. She had to go out, and she went to the back yard, then pranced into the house just as the weather hit.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2021)

Warm, blustery and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a kitchen morning. There is a Rillettes de Mans going on in the crock pot with the pork belly I bought on Saturday, and leek & potato soup simmering away on the hob.

My green (garden & kitchen waste) wheelie bin was collected this morning. A day late.

Almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> busy season for school portraits is living up to my expectations. every 2-3 minutes it's something else to handle. last year it was hybrid scheduling, schools open then closed, then open again & no groups. this year it's juggling the groups. here's hoping the weather holds for all the outdoor group photos!



You must either be a teacher or a photograher...


----------



## rockyroller (22 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's lovely and sunny here if you want to use my garden


OK, here we come! say cheese!


----------



## Kempstonian (22 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> You must either be a teacher or a photograher...


Or both?


----------



## rockyroller (22 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> You must either be a teacher or a photograher...


yes, Photog. (Wifey & Daughter are Teachers) but I worked my way into "management" ugh.




every time I try to get out (& play) they pull me back in (to the office)




apparently I'm the only one that knows wutz going on around here ... lol, if only


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2021)

Time to finish, booked a couple of hours off. Time for a pop, before checking into the hotel to drop the suitcase off. Check in isn't till 4, but I've got to check in, deposit said bag, and hot foot it across Manchester to meet MrsF at 4:30. Razorlight 7:30, Kaisers 9pm. Curfew at 10:30 as it's outdoors , so might have to find a bar near the hotel.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2021)

Lovely lunch of an egg & prawn sandwich, a minneola, the half a mango I didn't eat last night, and two


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yes, Photog. (Wifey & Daughter are Teachers) but I worked my way into "management" ugh.
> View attachment 610384
> 
> every time I try to get out (& play) they pull me back in (to the office)
> ...



I thought as much, judging by the way you said things. Been there, done that, know what it's like...


----------



## carpiste (22 Sep 2021)

Lovely sunny day again in Manchester and another very pleasant ride around Sale/ Chorlton and the river Mersey.
The bike needs a good clean and light greasing so I`m going to put it up on the new stand I bought from Aldi and do some fettling. Tyres need some air too while I`m at it.
Really jealous of fossyant going to see the Kaiser Chiefs! That said I hope he has a really great night  I`m sure he will.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2021)

Right, I am going to change out of my slobbing-at-home clothes into something suitable for being seen in public, and meet up with my friend for a walk with her and the dogs.

Might take a tupperware and pick some blackberries. I fancy a crumble.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Sep 2021)

Out early today and did 62 odd miles on the new Koga around Kent. Loathe to admit it, some of the "mod con's weight, discs etc do make a difference. I will never give up on my steel frame tourer but the Koga is rather nippy!


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2021)

My ♻ Bin hasn't bin collected... Again!! 

Signed
Mr Angry of Hamtun


----------



## rockyroller (22 Sep 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Or both?


not currently but (40 yrs ago) did teach Photography for 3 years. 2 adult ed classes at a high school & 1 elementary class at a center for creative education. the little ones were too young for me & I didn't have the proper training. they destroyed me! much prefer teaching adults


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Time to finish, booked a couple of hours off. Time for a pop, before checking into the hotel to drop the suitcase off. Check in isn't till 4, but I've got to check in, deposit said bag, and hot foot it across Manchester to meet MrsF at 4:30. Razorlight 7:30, Kaisers 9pm. *Curfew at 10:30 as it's outdoors *, so might have to find a bar near the hotel.


They were going on whilst 1am here.

Curfew! Aren't you old enough to be out at night, on your own?


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My ♻ Bin hasn't bin collected... Again!!
> 
> Signed
> Mr Angry of Hamtun


Dear Mr Angry of Hamtun

The council have yet to reply to an e-mail sent five weeks ago, about missed collections.

Yours
Bated Breath, Bradford.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2021)

I really enjoyed that walk on what's turned out to be a beautiful late afternoon / early evening. Shame there weren't any blackberries worth picking. Hey ho, there are other places I can go pick.

Anyways, now sat down with a


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2021)

I went out for a pedal today and leant my bike on a practice nuclear bomb while I ate my ice-cream 🍦 💣 🚲


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2021)

It is a little damp and a bit windy so I think I will take the fixed wheeler for a spin.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> It is a little damp and a bit windy so I think I will take the fixed wheeler for a spin.


You and the fixed Wheeler back from your ride yet?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2021)

Apparently, it was the autumn equinox 20 minutes ago so welcome to autumn everybody, and congratulations to summer for getting its act together for the final day. I've been to the seaside, had haddock and chips on the beach, bought freshly smoked kippers and a supply of Adnams beer so I won't starve or die of thirst.


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You and the fixed Wheeler back from your ride yet?


Yes I'm home.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Yes I'm home.


And the fixed Wheeler?


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> And the fixed Wheeler?


I put it back in the she'd.


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2021)

I'm doing a Suduko.

Autocorrect kept trying to change that to seduction


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

Just seen an advert for this.

Is nothing sacred!


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2021)

Lovely supper of leek & potato soup, the last of the sausage casserole, jazzed up with mustard and sour cream, spaetzle and spinach.

Had thought about rhubarb & custard for dessert, but I've eaten too much...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2021)

When are gooseberries in season? I really fancy some!


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> When are gooseberries in season? I really fancy some!


_"From May to September, and at their best from late June through to early August."_

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/glossary/gooseberries-glossary


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"From May to September, and at their best from late June through to early August."_


I might have missed it!


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I might have missed it!


It's still September, you might not be too late.


----------



## carpiste (22 Sep 2021)

Well the Aldi workstand is great! Solid piece of kit and for £20 you can`t go wrong! I cleaned my machine of dust, dried mud and grubby grease and it`s now ready to go as fresh as new  Had a run out to Sainsburys and ended up with a big shop! Some goodies on yellow sticker too I hasten to add


----------



## rockyroller (22 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just seen an advert for this.Is nothing sacred!


so wrong


----------



## rockyroller (22 Sep 2021)

couldn't be happier to have cut back my hours at the 2nd job, due to covid. love coming home & staying home at the end of the work day. still work Sundays but weeknights are my own


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> not currently but (40 yrs ago) did teach Photography for 3 years. 2 adult ed classes at a high school & 1 elementary class at a center for creative education. the little ones were too young for me & I didn't have the proper training. they destroyed me! much prefer teaching adults


Ran labs and stores, myself, about 15 years. When film went out so did we all.


----------



## carpiste (22 Sep 2021)

I`ve been out riding the past 3 days without a day off, which is normal for me.....
I`m planning going out tomorrow too! Losing weight and this cycling business has really made a difference


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, exactly.
> 
> AND @Jenkins gets to see Dan Cammish race in the Porsche Cup...


Twice actually - and also in qualifying. Do you want me to smuggle you in hidden in my backpack?


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2021)

Time for bed me thinks.


----------



## carpiste (22 Sep 2021)

Boing


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Twice actually - and also in qualifying. Do you want me to smuggle you in hidden in my backpack?



Mmmmmm, that has it's appeal... 

Although I'd much rather you smuggled Dan Cammish *out* in your backpack rather than me *in* and dropped him off here on your way home...


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

Time for a


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmmm, that has it's appeal...
> 
> Although I'd much rather you smuggled Dan Cammish *out* in your backpack rather than me *in* and dropped him off here on your way home...


Do you think someone who's 6'2" would fit into a standard rucksack?


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do you think someone who's 6'2" would fit into a standard rucksack?



Isn't that what undetectable extension charms are for?


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do you think someone who's 6'2" would fit into a standard rucksack?


Depends how you fold him up


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Depends how you fold him up


True.
But given that a 75litre rucksack is less than three foot high, and seldom over 14 inches deep(front to back) and around 18 inches wide, it would mean folding him at least twice. Even if you managed to get a leg up either side of the upper torso, I doubt he'd fit inside in one piece.

Would @Reynard settle for half?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2021)

Time for some miles


----------



## Ripple (23 Sep 2021)

Got up at 4.30. Went to shower and came back only to realise that I got up an hour too early.  alarm was set up for 5.30.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles


A nice 10 miles to start the day with
Cat has been fed 
Black bin is positioned ready


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2021)

I'm up early today. Car is in for MOT. Brompton is is the boot so I can do a few miles rather than sit in a garage waiting room reading 2016 Car Magazines.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2021)

I wonder if the ♻ Bin will be collected today.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2021)

First cuppa downed
Re chargables plugged in and using the solar panels to re charge them all 
Cat has come to join us on the bed


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2021)

Porage malfunction in the microwave this morning 😔


----------



## Tribansman (23 Sep 2021)

Milk malfunction in mine so only a small latte with my toast.

I'd like to buy a milk frother but can't justify such an extravagant/middle class purchase.

Plus it's money i could be spending on my bike! New headset, cassette, chain and bottom bracket needed


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2021)

Morning.
Georgie has been in . He gave me a faint cry before I put his food bowl down, he ate it and has gone back out again . Must be something more important going on outside ! 
It is light grey here. I could see light on the horizon when I got up but it has now clouded over .
The resting has been like pressing a reset button . I was a lot better yesterday and managed a 11 mile ride in the afternoon .
I might have another go at blowing my clarinet later . Ffff, fffff, ffffff.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Sep 2021)

Knackered after yesterday's shopping trip in the pouring rain.
Surprised there was no significant flooding in Oban as there usually is in prolonged heavy rain. Low tide may have an influence as the Black Lynn burn which is the main cause drains into the sea close by and would get a better flow out.
Got most of what I wanted but ran out of time to look for some things in other shops. Meant to go into Homebase but no time. 
Traffic seemed worse than usual. Where on earth are all those people going all the time?
I notice that some tourists have booked for September 2022. What chance do we have for travel for essential purposes at short notice?


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, I am going to change out of my slobbing-at-home clothes into something suitable for being seen in public, and meet up with my friend for a walk with her and the dogs.
> 
> Might take a tupperware and pick some blackberries. I fancy a crumble.



We've some growing wild down the bottom of the garden, can't say they're very tasty tho'.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2021)

A contortionist was asked if he could work more flexibly !


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just seen an advert for this.
> 
> Is nothing sacred!



Stupid website asks for my DOB.


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I might have missed it!



Looking forward to British plums.

Took Cassie for a long walk, she's only just quietened down after 1/2 hour, I'm shattered.


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> True.
> But given that a 75litre rucksack is less than three foot high, and seldom over 14 inches deep(front to back) and around 18 inches wide, it would mean folding him at least twice. Even if you managed to get a leg up either side of the upper torso, I doubt he'd fit inside in one piece.
> 
> Would @Reynard settle for half?



Probably.


----------



## tyred (23 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do you think someone who's 6'2" would fit into a standard rucksack?


I think you cut the body off at the knees and wrap the legs up in hay and carry them separately. 

Read the legend of Stumpy's Brae, a piece of local folklore around here about a peddler man who was murdered for his money and buried in his back pack but the deceased came back to haunt the murders.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Just seen an advert for this.
> 
> Is nothing sacred!


It could be worse

https://www.bing.com/aclk?ld=e8jFm1...A&rlid=991390cb293714093830f18717929451&ntb=1


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Sep 2021)

Just chatting with one of my residents who used to race cycles in 50's and 60's and he was saying they used to fry their chains in any oil available to get oil right in the links. Used to annoy his mum though as he used her frying pan.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Just chatting with one of my residents who used to race cycles in 50's and 60's and he was saying they used to fry their chains in any oil available to get oil right in the links. Used to annoy his mum though as he used her frying pan.


I've got a tin of Duckhams chain grease somewhere. I bought it for my motorcycle back in the 70's. I think you boiled up the grease , let your chain soak in it and then suspended the chain over the tin to let the excess drain off. The liquid would go back to grease when cool .


----------



## rockyroller (23 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Ran labs and stores, myself, about 15 years. When film went out so did we all.


darnit. I know the feeling. for about 10 years I was in the industry of corporate presentation production of slides, overheads & color prints. but when everything went digital, a whole industry went up in smoke


----------



## rockyroller (23 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> Stupid website asks for my DOB.


doesn't mean you have to give it. can't believe so many ppl gave facebook their real DOB. just serving their personal info up on a silver platter


----------



## rockyroller (23 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Just chatting with one of my residents who used to race cycles in 50's and 60's and he was saying they used to fry their chains in any oil available to get oil right in the links. Used to annoy his mum though as he used her frying pan.


hehe I wrecked a pot of Mom's doing the same thing about the same time! ('73ish?) musta got the idea from somewhere!


----------



## rockyroller (23 Sep 2021)

Ripple said:


> Got up at 4.30. Went to shower and came back only to realise that I got up an hour too early.  alarm was set up for 5.30.


just double checked my clock. have a nice day


----------



## oldwheels (23 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> doesn't mean you have to give it. can't believe so many ppl gave facebook their real DOB. just serving their personal info up on a silver platter


The only thing FB has which is correct is my email address. The rest is fiction.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Just chatting with one of my residents who used to race cycles in 50's and 60's and he was saying they used to fry their chains in any oil available to get oil right in the links. Used to annoy his mum though as he used her frying pan.


I still pop my tyres in the washing machine on a 30° low spin. 
Brings them up a treat! 

MrsPete, though, has to be out for the 35 minutes that my cycle cycle is running 😉


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2021)

Ripple said:


> Got up at 4.30. Went to shower and came back only to realise that I got up an hour too early.  alarm was set up for 5.30.


Too late for the The '0300hrs Club'

Hope it's a one off.


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2021)

Tired today. Kaiser Chiefs and Razorlight were fantastic. Not so happy with idiots throwing beer. Headed straight back to the hotel after the concert as the pubs were full of freshers, and we needed a shower to remove the beer from our hair !

Popping out again for a drinksy after work as we're on public transport.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2021)

Car passed MOT. No advisories. 
Pleasant 15 miles around the borough to while away the 1½ hours. 
I was going to have coffee & cake at Workbridge but the queue was too long.
Lovely people, but speed is not one of their skill set 😂


----------



## slowmotion (23 Sep 2021)

There's a log jam of container ships moored outside Los Angeles. The reason.......

........ a shortage of lorry drivers. 

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/sep/22/cargo-ships-traffic-jam-los-angeles-california


----------



## Speicher (23 Sep 2021)

All change round here, which is very unusual for Hundred Acre Wood. 

People two doors down are moving out tomorrow. The people opposite move out next week. Two doors up and four doors up will change hands before the end of the year.

The back seats of my car are full of clean bedding, towels, blankets, table cloths, scarves, hats etc. This is not "mine" as such. The lady two doors down wanted them to go to a good home, but did not have time to take them to various Charities.

She thinks that Charity Shops do not take "bedding". I think that means duvets and pillows etc, rather than clean bedding in very good condition. I might be wrong. The difficulties of moving house, combined with her husband having dementia, means she has delegated this task to me. She was doing well, finding a home for a large fridge, some furniture and other items. 

I think the nearest shelter for the homeless will take the blankets, towels, scarves, hats, men's shirts etc, or the people collecting for Afghan refugees. The table cloth will go to a Charity shop. She is not fussy where they go, but did not want to throw them into landfill. 

I have gained two very nice wooden laundry baskets. I do not have _that_ much laundry, but they will fit under the dining room table and I can put my wool and yarn etc in them, and it will look so much better than a mottley collection of wooden baskets.

I will also have temporary ownership of lots of tubs, planters, pots etc with pots in them. Fortunate there is space at the front of the house for them all. She spoke about my babysitting her tomato plants. I know nothing about growing matoes, fortunately one of my neighbours is a very keen vegetable grower, and can tell me what to do. I thought they all died in the winter, and you get new plants each year. I have a "coldframe" which is a very small unheated green house, would that keep them alive?


----------



## oldwheels (23 Sep 2021)

Speicher said:


> All change round here, which is very unusual for Hundred Acre Wood.
> 
> People two doors down are moving out tomorrow. The people opposite move out next week. Two doors up and four doors up will change hands before the end of the year.
> 
> ...


Tomatoes all die off every winter and you have to start again in the spring.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmmm, that has it's appeal...
> 
> Although I'd much rather you smuggled Dan Cammish *out* in your backpack rather than me *in* and dropped him off here on your way home...



I think that this may technically be classified as kidnapping and possibly illegal.

Is there any reason you can't go in to Silverstone - I'd have thought his restraining order would have expired by now


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've got a tin of Duckhams chain grease somewhere. I bought it for my motorcycle back in the 70's. I think you boiled up the grease , let your chain soak in it and then suspended the chain over the tin to let the excess drain off. The liquid would go back to grease when cool .



I remember those?


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

Warm, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I didn't sleep very well. It took me an age to drop off because my brain was too busy. Been trying to sort out a plot tangle and some clumsy wording, and yeah, it's not great when the solution pops into your head at five in the morning. So I had to get up and write it down before I forgot it. Anyways, I'm short of sleep and ergo a bit grumpy.

But I have had a kitchen morning, preparing stuff for tonight's dinner. Am doing an all-singing, all-dancing roast with the full works.  It's funny, but I find doing prep for food rather relaxing. I just need to work out how long the meat needs in the oven, and then add the resting time, so I know when to turn the oven on to preheat.

Anyways, it's almost time for lunch.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Warm, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I didn't sleep very well. It took me an age to drop off because my brain was too busy. Been trying to sort out a plot tangle and some clumsy wording, and yeah, it's not great when the solution pops into your head at five in the morning. So I had to get up and write it down before I forgot it. Anyways, I'm short of sleep and ergo a bit grumpy.
> 
> ...


You’ve probably already said, and I’ve missed it, but what do you write? Fiction I presume when you mention plot?


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> True.
> But given that a 75litre rucksack is less than three foot high, and seldom over 14 inches deep(front to back) and around 18 inches wide, it would mean folding him at least twice. Even if you managed to get a leg up either side of the upper torso, I doubt he'd fit inside in one piece.
> 
> Would @Reynard settle for half?



Hmm...

Maybe @Jenkins might want to practice his origami skills...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I think that this may technically be classified as kidnapping and possibly illegal.
> 
> Is there any reason you can't go in to Silverstone - I'd have thought his restraining order would have expired by now


Or is it kidknapsacking?


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I think that this may technically be classified as kidnapping and possibly illegal.
> 
> Is there any reason you can't go in to Silverstone - I'd have thought his restraining order would have expired by now



Not if I promise to return him with all parts and pieces still intact. 

A racing driver library... Now there's a thought...


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> You’ve probably already said, and I’ve missed it, but what do you write? Fiction I presume when you mention plot?



Am an aspiring novelist.

Not an inexperienced writer though, as I've several thesis and research papers to my name, as well as having served time as a motorsport journalist. Am also a published poet. 

Plus I write fanfiction for my own entertainment (Babylon 5, Star Trek, Harry Potter).


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Am an aspiring novelist.
> 
> Not an inexperienced writer though, as I've several thesis and research papers to my name, as well as having served time as a motorsport journalist. Am also a published poet.
> 
> Plus I write fanfiction for my own entertainment (Babylon 5, Star Trek, Harry Potter).


Picard series I thought was excellent and looking forward to series two on DVD.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2021)

slowmotion said:


> There's a log jam of container ships moored outside Los Angeles. The reason.......
> 
> ........ a shortage of lorry drivers.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/sep/22/cargo-ships-traffic-jam-los-angeles-california


I wonder if they're blaming the B word..


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2021)

Bin has been emptied and now returned to its normal slot. 
Blue sky with clouds flowing across


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2021)

Yesterday's ♻ bin has bin collected.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Sep 2021)

Checked Aldi for the third time since Sunday and today they actually have the frame bag I wanted. Not bad at all.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Yesterday's ♻ bin has bin collected.


About time!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2021)

I've done 2 loads of laundry today. I'm now polishing my domestic halo. We've got two new Miele Professional machines, one a washer, the other a tumble drier. I didn't use either because I didn't feel like reading the instructions and the other machines were all free.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

A very nice lunch. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with mortadella, one with pie d'anglois cheese, a banana, a peach, the last of the blueberries and two


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Picard series I thought was excellent and looking forward to series two on DVD.



I've actually not seen that yet. Perhaps if I can persuade Mrs Santa Claus this year...


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

Just cut my finger nails. That's much better. I struggle to type if my nails are much longer than very short.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2021)

I'm going to sit in the garden, on a sunny patio, and read my book. 
Not usually being one for drinking poncy infusions, I have some Sweet Chai that is very pleasant.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> A very nice lunch. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with mortadella, one with pie d'anglois cheese, a banana, a peach, the last of the blueberries and two


I'd never heard of that cheese. I also didn't know that _pié _was the mediaeval spelling for _ pied _so it means Englishman's foot. This is possibly not the most appetising of descriptions.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd never heard of that cheese. I also didn't know that _pié _was the mediaeval spelling for _ pied _so it means Englishman's foot. This is possibly not the most appetising of descriptions.



It's lovely, and bears absolutely no resemblance to feet, sweaty or otherwise. Comes in a little dark reddish brown and tan round box, with a red "wax" seal on the lid. Most supermarkets seem to stock it.

You just need to make sure that it's nice and ripe. Needs a good squish to it.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

Right, that's the large lump of pig in the oven.


----------



## carpiste (23 Sep 2021)

Had a very pleasant ride earlier, the fourth day in a row, which is not like me. Very happy with that I can tell you! 
Dinner is roasted Butternut Squash, Salmon fishcakes and mushy peas! 
I`m up early tomorrow to go fishing for the day so no cycling. It`s good to have a rest day I think 
New GHIC sorted and on its way so I just have to arrange my green card then hopefully I`ll be off to France in the next week or so.... as long as my blood tests come through ok


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2021)

Kipper and cous cous consumed. And what a big kipper! Beer to follow.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Kipper and cous cous consumed. And what a big kipper! Beer to follow.


Gor you'll be farting like a trooper later.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Gor you'll be farting like a trooper later.


Thought the wind was picking up!  Been gusty all day up here.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Tired today. Kaiser Chiefs and Razorlight were fantastic. Not so happy with idiots throwing beer. Headed straight back to the hotel after the concert as the pubs were full of freshers, and we needed a shower to remove the beer from our hair !
> 
> Popping out again for a drinksy after work as we're on public transport.


Eardrums still intact?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2021)

Why are crisps so hard these days ?
Are they reinforced with concrete ?


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

Lovely supper of leek & potato soup, followed by porchetta, roasties, steamed carrots & sprouts and lashings of gravy. 

Happy little Reynard.


----------



## carpiste (23 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Why are crisps so hard these days ?
> Are they reinforced with concrete ?


Why do people actually buy crisps?
Horrid things! Over flavoured in powdery stuff that rarely resembles what they try to be, 6 or 7 crisps in a air filled bag along with more dust!
Imagine going to the pub and getting an egg cup full of milk in a pint pot when you asked for a pint of Lager?
 must be 30 years since I bought crisps... er.... dust in a bag


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Why do people actually buy crisps?
> Horrid things! Over flavoured in powdery stuff that rarely resembles what they try to be, 6 or 7 crisps in a air filled bag along with more dust!
> Imagine going to the pub and getting an egg cup full of milk in a pint pot when you asked for a pint of Lager?
> must be 30 years since I bought crisps... er.... dust in a bag



What I want know is what do they put in Pringles to make them so addictive?


----------



## carpiste (23 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> What I want know is what do they put in Pringles to make them so addictive?


Haven`t a clue but whatever it is it can`t be good for you!


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2021)

Gosh, Manhunt was good. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2021)

Soon be Friday


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of leek & potato soup, followed by porchetta, roasties, steamed carrots & sprouts and lashings of gravy.
> 
> *Happy little Reynard.*


Maybe @Jenkins could smuggle you in, if he doubts he could the driver out.
Do you think you could fit into a 75 litre rucksack. You flexible enough?


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Haven`t a clue but whatever it is it can`t be good for you!



Yes, I was thinking along those line.


----------



## carpiste (23 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Gosh, Manhunt was good. Really enjoyed it.


You were on a man hunt? I guess if you enjoyed it you must have caught one


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> You were on a man hunt? I guess if you enjoyed it you must have caught one


Lol. I thought Martin Clunes was excellent.

More sleuthing tomorrow night with Grantchester


----------



## carpiste (23 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I thought Martin Clunes was excellent.
> 
> More *sleuthing *tomorrow night with Grantchester


Is that a euphemism?


----------



## carpiste (23 Sep 2021)

Sorry I rarely watch tv


----------



## carpiste (23 Sep 2021)

I have to be up early to go fishing so I guess it`s..... time for bed!






Boing...


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> What I want know is what do they put in Pringles to make them so addictive?



Ask @Fab Foodie - he makes the stuff, IIRC...


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Maybe @Jenkins could smuggle you in, if he doubts he could the driver out.
> Do you think you could fit into a 75 litre rucksack. You flexible enough?



Not terribly. I don't bend very well...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> I have to be up early to go fishing so I guess it`s..... time for bed!
> View attachment 610603
> 
> 
> Boing...


Is that one of those Boing 787 Dreamliners? I'm only asking because I think I saw one last night as well.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> You were on a man hunt? I guess if you enjoyed it you must have caught one



Mmmmm, that sounds like the kind of hunting I like! 

Although in my writing, I *always* catch the man. In real life, somewhat less so...


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Not terribly. I don't bend very well...


If he's become proficient in origami, he might be able to fit you into one.
It's just a question of how well he does really.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Maybe @Jenkins might want to practice his origami skills...


So you want him delivered in the shape of a swan now!!!


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2021)

I'm now 6 hours into a week & a bit off work with the second bottle of muscle relaxant having just been opened.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> If he's become proficient in origami, he might be able to fit you into one.
> It's just a question of how well he does really.


Unforunatly I only have a small backpack - enough for a small cooler bag for food, a flask of coffee & a bottle of squash. It also carries binoculars, a point & shoot camera and a radio, but after her remarks in a separate thread, there is no way I'm asking @Reynard to disguise herself as the spare batteries!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2021)

I set up an origami business once but it folded.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Unforunatly I only have a small backpack - enough for a small cooler bag for food, a flask of coffee & a bottle of squash. It also carries binoculars, a point & shoot camera and a radio, but after her remarks in a separate thread, there is no way I'm asking @Reynard to disguise herself as the spare batteries!


Best not, having seen the other thread.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> I have to be up early to go fishing so I guess it`s..... time for bed!


salt? fresh? bait? lures?


----------



## rockyroller (23 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, that sounds like the kind of hunting I like!
> 
> Although in my writing, I *always* catch the man. In real life, somewhat less so...


have you tried the "man mall"? aka big box hardware store? I heard the guys down in lumber & building materials are quite generous with their time


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> salt? fresh? bait? lures?


He's Manchester so it's rainwater fish.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Why are crisps so hard these days ?


stopped at an ice cream shop on my way home today & heard a girl inside, scooping ice cream, ask her male colleague, why was the chocolate so soft & how could she make it harder. at which point, she started cracking up. the boy was a bit shy I think, & just kept scooping his own


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Sep 2021)

slowmotion said:


> There's a log jam of container ships moored outside Los Angeles. The reason.......
> 
> ........ a shortage of lorry drivers.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/sep/22/cargo-ships-traffic-jam-los-angeles-california


Like so many jobs in the U.S., quit treating them like dirt, and there will be more applicants.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Sep 2021)

Speicher said:


> All change round here, which is very unusual for Hundred Acre Wood.
> 
> People two doors down are moving out tomorrow. The people opposite move out next week. Two doors up and four doors up will change hands before the end of the year.
> 
> ...


I do not know your climate, but I seriously doubt it. Mine die at the first frost, and do not produce or ripen fruits after August in The States. (Central Illinois, betwixt Chicago and St. Louis.).


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Sep 2021)

Take some old apples, and place them with your green tomatoes in a pail with a tightly covered lid, like a five gallon pail, and give them a bit of time. The old apples will produce ethylene gas and ripen the green tomatoes.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2021)

Whilst we are talking about tomatoes ours are still just about still going red on the outside plants . 
Bit of a non start this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2021)

Streuth, it's early!


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Streuth, it's early!


It’s late. 

I had a long lie. Finally seem to be sleeping slightly better these days.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2021)

First cuppa went well 
Cat litter all over the floor so it must need changing 
And it's Friday


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2021)

Morning.
I have put our recycling bins out. I a few cardboard boxes to cut up . I've been buying a few things. 
Georgie had a bit of a cuddle before having his breakfast , he's not a very cuddly cat, he does like biting your feet though !


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2021)

Things morning at last only 2 hours late 
Yoghurt and fruit for breakfast


----------



## cookiemonster (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s late.
> 
> I had a long lie. Finally seem to be sleeping slightly better these days.



It's VERY late! Almost 3.20pm.

Almost Friday Wine o'Clock. 
It seems to be finally cooling down here. Only 30c today.


----------



## mybike (24 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've got a tin of Duckhams chain grease somewhere. I bought it for my motorcycle back in the 70's. I think you boiled up the grease , let your chain soak in it and then suspended the chain over the tin to let the excess drain off. The liquid would go back to grease when cool .



Used to regularly use that, used two chains, kept one in the tin, the other on the motorbike.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> Used to regularly use that, used two chains, kept one in the tin, the other on the motorbike.


Will that be more like the stuff that's on the chains when they are new?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Will that be more like the stuff that's on the chains when they are new?


Could be ! Never got round to using mine .


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ask @Fab Foodie - he makes the stuff, IIRC...


Ha! Not directly, but work for a company that certainly provides some flavours.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I set up an origami business once but it folded.


Was it because you couldn't do the paperwork?


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2021)

Shattered. Two nights on the razzle is too much for me. Thank goodness I'm working from home today - commute was 30 seconds across the garden.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> What I want know is what do they put in Pringles to make them so addictive?


Hi Dave, it's a secret!
But it's well known that certain flavour combinations make products moreish whether sweet or savoury. In Savoury products we have Umami and Kokumi 'flavours'...
https://www.kerry.com/insights/kerrydigest/2020/umami-and-kokumi

It's why the burnt scrapings around the edge of the roasting pan are so bloody delicious!!! Soy, MSG, Yeast extracts are all materials which make foods more 'addictive' not in a narcotic sense, but in the 'pleasingness' of taste. Even the fineness of salt grains used impacts the pleasure sensation.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hi Dave, it's a secret!
> But it's well known that certain flavour combinations make products moreish whether sweet or savoury. In Savoury products we have Umami and Kokumi 'flavours'...
> https://www.kerry.com/insights/kerrydigest/2020/umami-and-kokumi
> 
> It's why the burnt scrapings around the edge of the roasting pan are so bloody delicious!!! Soy, MSG, Yeast extracts are all materials which make foods more 'addictive' not in a narcotic sense, but in the 'pleasingness' of taste. Even the fineness of salt grains used impacts the pleasure sensation.



Interesting, thank you.


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2021)

Had my flu jab this morning.

Work's decided to play with teaching allocation, days and times. It means I've more classes to do (probably), more admin to do (definitely) and a pile of hassley stuff needing to be done today (all done).


----------



## mybike (24 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, that sounds like the kind of hunting I like!



Yeah, I nearly commented along those lines.


----------



## mybike (24 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Will that be more like the stuff that's on the chains when they are new?



I presume so. Used to swap the chains regularly as I was commuting about 80 miles a day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2021)

Someone at work is trying to call me but my phone started updating and I don't know who it was...


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2021)

Warm, sunny and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning, I have played tetris in the freezer, watered all the herb containers (basil, parsley, mint, chives, thyme) and decanted a 12kg sack of cat biscuits (Royal Canin Sensible 33) into those airtight clip-top tupperwares. I have also done some writing.

Not having much luck on the 'bay for that pencil. Looks like I might either have to a) up my budget or b) make some compromises in terms of aesthetic choices. None of my original choices are left, and I got gazumped on two nice ones last night. Grrrrr!

Need to run a few errands in town this afternoon.

It's almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> So you want him delivered in the shape of a swan now!!!



A crane maybe, or one of those Japanese hats... The jumping frogs are kind of cool as well


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2021)

working from home today


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> have you tried the "man mall"? aka big box hardware store? I heard the guys down in lumber & building materials are quite generous with their time



No, not recently LOL...

I seem to attract men that either fancied pro photography on the cheap, or who were much like my late and rather unlamented father. It's just far easier, and far less stressful, to be single.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's almost time for lunch.


jealous. just finished breakfast, well 3 hrs ago. now waiting for the bedroom floor installation to begin. hoping by lunchtime, it will be proceeding as planned


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> was commuting about 80 miles a day.


yikes!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Sep 2021)

I have gone to do three jobs of the many on my to-do list this morning that I have been unable to finish due to the need to speak to someone or I can't find something. Hey-ho, on to the next task.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Shattered. Two nights on the razzle is too much for me. Thank goodness I'm working from home today - commute was 30 seconds across the garden.


haven't had razzles in a coon's age


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> Hi Dave, it's a secret!
> But it's well known that certain flavour combinations make products moreish whether sweet or savoury. In Savoury products we have Umami and Kokumi 'flavours'...
> https://www.kerry.com/insights/kerrydigest/2020/umami-and-kokumi
> 
> It's why the burnt scrapings around the edge of the roasting pan are so bloody delicious!!! Soy, MSG, Yeast extracts are all materials which make foods more 'addictive' not in a narcotic sense, but in the 'pleasingness' of taste. Even the fineness of salt grains used impacts the pleasure sensation.



Hah, it's something instinctive that good cooks seem to have, i.e. getting the balance of flavours right.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2021)

Anyways, speaking of food... Luncheon calls.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2021)

Bacon and mustard in a garlic, rosemary and sea salt toasted focaccia sandwich. It's a bit of a mouthful.

First coffee of the day sitting by my side.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Whilst we are talking about tomatoes ours are still just about still going red on the outside plants .
> Bit of a non start this morning.


When I had tomatoes in a polytunnel I got the last of them about the end of October usually.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Sep 2021)

Another grey day with rain showers.
Just been to the funeral of my wildlife pal's wife. Big turn out as it is the socially expected thing to do here. 
It is almost exactly 6 years since my wife died and they are buried near each other in the same cemetery.
We were together for 60 years tho' only married for 58. I still miss her.


----------



## postman (24 Sep 2021)

Back from Hunmanby,hard work,again did a carer job.When I go he cancels or they cancel his four daily visits,Postie gets to look after him,not a holiday as such.STORY to follow.


----------



## postman (24 Sep 2021)

Ok story.Postman arrived in the village of Hunmanby Tuesday afternoon hungry.Was going to buy from local shop a meal deal.But saw the tea room was open and doing a good trade.Two summer's back dead as a dodo.So one latte and a hot sarnie off I goes to Ernies. that night fish and chips.Next day dinner is at lunchtime where I take him to the church cafe,two course meal and a brew.Cold sarnie at tea time.Yesterday took him to the tea room,now the new ladies who now have it turns out one was the local taxi driver,but fancied a change.So knowing Ernie they allow him to take his electric scooter in to the cafe,very narrow cafe.So lunch is consumed and I am stood at the counter. Just going to pay,we are the last in,it did have eight others plus a couple of walk in takeouts.He now is putting his key in the ignition,before he has sat in it.He has draped his walking stick over the handlebars,somehow he starts it off,it knocks him to the ground,comes towards me and the counter and afridge knocking over two tables seven chairs and scattering our cups.I jumps in between it and the counter Knock the walking stick off the handlebars and turns off the power.My shoe is the only thing between me and a thousand pounds worth of damage the tables have stopped it from moving any further forward but the engine is still trying to move it on,we turn and he now is laid out on the cafe floor winded.Well after twenty mins he drives home and the cafe owners are ok,later that night we go to the pub for dinner.I am back home for a rest,Ernie on the other hand is going to the village pub for a couple of pints what a visit.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> No, not recently LOL...I seem to attract men that either fancied pro photography on the cheap, or who were much like my late and rather unlamented father. It's just far easier, and far less stressful, to be single.


I hear ya. my parents recently celebrated their 70th wedding anniversary. been using separate bedrooms for the past 30 years


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2021)

sounds like the flooring guy is building a new house upstairs


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2021)

flooring guy is done. carpet out, flooring in. Wifey will be pleased when she gets home. too bad he wasn't vaccinated





didn't have to disassemble Wifey's rack system, he just slid everything underneath. got the doors back on the closet & they roll better w/o the carpet




new bed comes tomorrow. I'm sure the cats can't wait to pee on it




the carpet knew our previous cats. all too well. but here's to Rita & Ramona, you are not forgotten. the past 11 years have flown by


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Another grey day with rain showers.
> Just been to the funeral of my wildlife pal's wife. Big turn out as it is the socially expected thing to do here.
> It is almost exactly 6 years since my wife died and they are buried near each other in the same cemetery.
> We were together for 60 years tho' only married for 58. I still miss her.


*sigh* sorry for your losses. here's wishing you strength right now & nothing but the best memories of both


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2021)

I've just made contact with the bike mechanic at work.

Having an unusual self-built bike is a great conversation starter. He showed me some of the bikes he's built from scratch and we ended up on the shop balcony discussing life, the universe and everything. Now I have a new friend and he says I can use the bike building workshop at work.

Oh, and he can weld and he's happy to weld some lugs onto the frame for the new touring bike.

In return I've promised to try and supervise the lads taking scrap bikes to bits in the workshop near mine, so he gets a more stable supply of parts.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2021)

All the errands I wanted to do in town are done. I now have a 2m extension cable, a daylight balanced E14 candle bulb, a bottle of liquid soap flakes, four pints of milk, two loaves of bread, some extra fruit & veg and a suitable quantity of crumpets.

The boxes with the cans of Gourmet were no longer on offer, so I didn't buy any. The girls will have to slum it with their usual Felix AGAIL or Sheba Fine Flakes.

Lots of gaps on the shelves in both Wilko and Tesco. Tesco petrol station totally out of diesel.

I canned my plan to visit that antique shop that specializes in small silver tschotchkes. Likewise to the jeweller to get the ring on my St Christopher pendant pulled back into shape and soldered shut. The reason? I got stuck in the queue of traffic heading to Tesco.


----------



## Cathryn (24 Sep 2021)

I have most revolting cold! I’m snotty and grotty and totally lost my voice, which is really tough for a teacher! I’m doing daily tests so am pretty sure it’s not Covid but I feel grim!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I have most revolting cold! I’m snotty and grotty and totally lost my voice, which is really tough for a teacher! I’m doing daily tests so am pretty sure it’s not Covid but I feel grim!


I always get a cold the week after my kids go back to school.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I have most revolting cold! I’m snotty and grotty and totally lost my voice, which is really tough for a teacher! I’m doing daily tests so am pretty sure it’s not Covid but I feel grim!


Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Sep 2021)

Ready for the weekend at Silverstone. Food prepared, drinks in the fridge, Ticket downloaded, even remembered to pack a small toiletries bag and a change of smalls. Tomorrow morning will be coffee, breakfast, load food & drink into cool bag and bugger off.


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2021)

@Cathryn - hope you're better soon. Son no. 2's got it from school and he's at a hillclimb tomorrow.

I'm in class from Monday and expecting to catch something (Covid/a cold/etc ) as I've 180+ students from across the globe.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Ready for the weekend at Silverstone. Food prepared, drinks in the fridge, Ticket downloaded, even remembered to pack a small toiletries bag and a change of smalls. Tomorrow morning will be coffee, breakfast, load food & drink into cool bag and bugger off.


Waterproofs?


----------



## tyred (24 Sep 2021)

Met two friends for dinner and had a lovely evening and then tried to go home only to find a BMW X6 had blocked my car in the pub carparks and spent half an hour hassling the bar staff and security guy until they found the driver who didn't even bother to apologise. The big fat oaf just laughed and said that "All the spare spots were miles away at the other end of the car park and far too far to walk! "

There is a lot I felt like saying but didn't 

Maybe if he walked a bit more he wouldn't be 25 stone.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Waterproofs?


Keep a pair permanenly in the car, but they will NOT be required.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Met two friends for dinner and had a lovely evening and then tried to go home only to find a BMW X6 had blocked my car in the pub carparks and spent half an hour hassling the bar staff and security guy until they found the driver who didn't even bother to apologise. The big fat oaf just laughed and said that "All the spare spots were miles away at the other end of the car park and far too far to walk! "
> 
> There is a lot I felt like saying but didn't
> 
> Maybe if he walked a bit more he wouldn't be 25 stone.


You let at least one tyre down, or a "parking ticket" on his windscreen?


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Keep a pair permanenly in the car, but they will NOT be required.


You hope.


----------



## tyred (24 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You let at least one tyre down, or a "parking ticket" on his windscreen?


What would that really have achieved? It would probably ba caught on CCTV anyway and he stayed with the car until I moved mine and then he put his in the spot.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> What would that really have achieved? It would probably ba caught on CCTV anyway and he stayed with the car until I moved mine and then he put his in the spot.


The "parking ticket" may have him thinking twice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I have most revolting cold! I’m snotty and grotty and totally lost my voice, which is really tough for a teacher! I’m doing daily tests so am pretty sure it’s not Covid but I feel grim!





DCLane said:


> @Cathryn - hope you're better soon. Son no. 2's got it from school and he's at a hillclimb tomorrow.
> 
> I'm in class from Monday and expecting to catch something (Covid/a cold/etc ) as I've 180+ students from across the globe.


The Zoe people say that the Delta symptoms are actually very hard to distinguish from a bad cold. They're also getting really angry that the government haven't told people what to look for. In any case, get well soon, or don't get ill, and keep testing.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2021)

I have spent a very enjoyable evening in the company of Marcus and his mechanics at a very soggy race circuit. But now it's time to pop them all back in their box, put the writing away and head off up the wooden hill to the Land of Nod.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2021)

P.S. Have fun at Silverstone @Jenkins  And remember to bring me my origami yorkshire racing driver


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2021)

Time for some dark miles


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> When I had tomatoes in a polytunnel I got the last of them about the end of October usually.


Weren't they a bit chewy ? I like mine in a sandwich !


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2021)

Morning .
It is grey and a bit foggy here this morning . Since I've been thinking it seems to have got foggier!


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Sep 2021)

Bit grey and misty here. Treated myself to breakfast in bed and going to shower and get out on the bike.


----------



## Cathryn (25 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Zoe people say that the Delta symptoms are actually very hard to distinguish from a bad cold. They're also getting really angry that the government haven't told people what to look for. In any case, get well soon, or don't get ill, and keep testing.


I’m a little nervous it’s Covid but I’m testing every day and am so very snotty and phlegmy (delightful) that I’m fairly sure it isn’t! But I’ve cancelled my weekend plans and will do several more tests over the weekend to make sure!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> I’m a little nervous it’s Covid but I’m testing every day and am so very snotty and phlegmy (delightful) that I’m fairly sure it isn’t! But I’ve cancelled my weekend plans and will do several more tests over the weekend to make sure!


There seems to be a very bad cold going around . Not sure if it is confined to Wiltshire . My wife had been coughing badly for almost 3 weeks. Somehow I don't seem to have caught it !


----------



## Cathryn (25 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> There seems to be a very bad cold going around . Not sure if it is confined to Wiltshire . My wife had been coughing badly for almost 3 weeks. Somehow I don't seem to have caught it !


Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2021)

I was thinking that it is crazy that the ambulance service gets its fuel from the same filling stations that we do ! I'm sure that in the past they had their own. A bit like the Royal Mail had their own workshops servicing their vans and the Telecom's. Some forward thinking management idea I suppose ! 
Isn't it great having "Hands Off " government ! What could possibly go wrong !


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2021)

They announce that people are hoarding toilet rolls and the shelves become empty!
They announce that some BP filling stations are running out of fuel and people rush out and fill up their vehicles !
They announce that there is a lorry driver shortage of lorry drivers !
Alright ! Own up ? Who's knicked them all ?


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Weren't they a bit chewy ? I like mine in a sandwich !


The ones we got at the end of October were used for cooking so yes a bit chewy as you say.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2021)

Yet another grey wet day and the forecast for the next week is no better.
More fights have started on one of our local FB pages about motorhomes which are getting widely detested and tourists in holiday homes when local workers cannot get houses. The prissy admin on this site have closed down comments.
Most have no real experience of tourist behaviour and think bus parties are marvellous. We tended to shut the shop when we saw them coming due to their shoplifting tendencies.
Incomers have no experience of life without mass tourism when we managed to live well enough.


----------



## mybike (25 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Bit grey and misty here. Treated myself to breakfast in bed and going to shower and get out on the bike.





Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is grey and a bit foggy here this morning . Since I've been thinking it seems to have got foggier!



Grey & a bit of very light rain, but warm with it.


----------



## mybike (25 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was thinking that it is crazy that the ambulance service gets its fuel from the same filling stations that we do ! I'm sure that in the past they had their own. A bit like the Royal Mail had their own workshops servicing their vans and the Telecom's. Some forward thinking management idea I suppose !
> Isn't it great having "Hands Off " government ! What could possibly go wrong !



I think that it's simply more cost effective to use the infrastructure of a large company than set your own up. When I worked for GPO/PO/BT we had our own mechanics, but a lot of work that was originally done in house was put out to contractors.


----------



## mybike (25 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They announce that people are hoarding toilet rolls and the shelves become empty!
> They announce that some BP filling stations are running out of fuel and people rush out and fill up their vehicles !
> They announce that there is a lorry driver shortage of lorry drivers !
> Alright ! Own up ? Who's knicked them all ?



I think @Reynard is only interested in racing drivers.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Sep 2021)

I've just spent an hour on the Vodafone 'chat' helpline, as our Internet has died, and achieved absolutely nothing. 
I could have summed up the instructions 'Please turn off your router for a minute, turn it on again and press the reset button' 

This, obviously, I'd already tried, but it took an hour of 'help' to do this!


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> I think @Reynard is only interested in racing drivers.


I once drove my car quite fast.... Will that do? 🤔 😂


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is grey and a bit foggy here this morning . Since I've been thinking it seems to have got foggier!


Nay, you just went all misty eyed. Which added to it.


----------



## Tribansman (25 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just spent an hour on the Vodafone 'chat' helpline, as our Internet has died, and achieved absolutely nothing.
> I could have summed up the instructions 'Please turn off your router for a minute, turn it on again and press the reset button'
> 
> This, obviously, I'd already tried, but it took an hour of 'help' to do this!


I spent hours and hours last year on Vodafone chat. They're an absolute sh1tshow, I feel your pain. So exasperated at their appealing service and crappy unreliable routers, i took the bullet and switched to BT even though it meant paying double. Zero problems since


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I spent hours and hours last year on Vodafone chat. They're an absolute sh1tshow, I feel your pain. So exasperated at their appealing service and crappy unreliable routers, i took the bullet and switched to BT even though it meant paying double. Zero problems since


I've remained loyal to BT for a long time now even although I know I could get it cheaper. It has been super reliable.


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2021)

YouTube seems to be recommending I watch a new release called Get Back from the Beatles. It's hardly a new release I would have thought. I may have heard that song before 

Even if someone has found a different, long lost recording of it they probably rejected it at the time for a reason...


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> I think that it's simply more cost effective to use the infrastructure of a large company than set your own up. When I worked for GPO/PO/BT we had our own mechanics, but a lot of work that was originally done in house was put out to contractors.


Or not done ! My friend also worked for Royal Mail and his van was terrible. He kept telling the manager that it needed work doing to it but nothing was done .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2021)

They are still queueing at the pumps! I think one of the filling stations is empty so they were queueing at 2 others I passed .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They are still queueing at the pumps! I think one of the filling stations is empty so they were queueing at 2 others I passed .


I've heard a few reports about petrol running out at lots of stations around here. I may go out on the bike and investigate.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some dark miles


Ended up with 52.5 miles earlier today.
Nice ride 
Saw 3 hot air balloons


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Sep 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I spent hours and hours last year on Vodafone chat. They're an absolute sh1tshow, I feel your pain. So exasperated at their appealing service and crappy unreliable routers, i took the bullet and switched to BT even though it meant paying double. Zero problems since





Mo1959 said:


> I've remained loyal to BT for a long time now even although I know I could get it cheaper. It has been super reliable.


My router is fine... Its the Openreach (BT by another name) line that is the problem.. An expert engineer is calling on Monday morning ish


----------



## Ripple (25 Sep 2021)

Happy birthday to myself.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Sep 2021)

Ripple said:


> Happy birthday to myself.


Happy Birthday. Hope you’re sharing the cake!


----------



## Ripple (25 Sep 2021)

It's virtual cake only so everybody can have a slice of it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Sep 2021)

My wife and I have been clothes shopping for myself. All outdoor clothing made of a wicking or waterproof fabric.

I may need to sit down now to recover


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Sep 2021)

Ripple said:


> It's virtual cake only so everybody can have a slice of it.


I virtually enjoyed that cake. Happy birthday!


----------



## Tribansman (25 Sep 2021)

Me too, ate it in one mega byte


----------



## carpiste (25 Sep 2021)

Went fishing yesterday and had a great day. Caught a few nice Carp and really enjoyed the peace and quiet!
One day off and I got 43 messages! Didn`t expect that! 
Weekend has started well. My team won at the footy and Aston Villa also won!


----------



## carpiste (25 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Bit grey and misty here. Treated myself to breakfast in bed and going to shower and get out on the bike.


Breakfast in bed is only worthwhile if you don`t have to get up, make it and then get back in bed to eat it


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Sep 2021)

Had a run in with Mr D*ckhead driving BMW tank thing this morning. Approaching T junction in suburbia, car parked on the other side of the road typically too close to the corner. As I was passing said car in my lane Mr D*ckhead come blatting around the corner, sees me flashes me and blows horn. I thought b*llcks to you and stood my ground refused to be intimidated and carried on pretending I hadn't even noticed. He was livid.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Breakfast in bed is only worthwhile if you don`t have to get up, make it and then get back in bed to eat it


The problem there is I live alone. Not much choice I'm afraid.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Sep 2021)

Words I thought I would never utter, 'I'm going to clean my bike now.'


----------



## carpiste (25 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> The problem there is I live alone. Not much choice I'm afraid.



I wonder if there is a teasmaid type gadget that can make your bacon and eggs next to your bed?


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Sep 2021)

Now you're talking sense. Has to be veggie mind.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Sep 2021)

Happy Birthday @Ripple 

21 again? 

🎂


----------



## Ripple (25 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Happy Birthday @Ripple
> 
> 21 again?
> 
> 🎂



Unfortunately ... almost twice more.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Sep 2021)

Wish I was that young again. Many happy returns Ripple.


----------



## pawl (25 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I've remained loyal to BT for a long time now even although I know I could get it cheaper. It has been super reliable.


 Same here We had a problem with the BT line Came out same day Had to dig a trench from the pavement 
Put some sort of box on the wall All the turf was relaid a bit of lawn seed where there was a gap

Made a good job.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2021)

Happy Birthday @Ripple


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2021)

Warm, blustery and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard. Although it looks as if there are showers lurking on the horizon.

Have had a bit of a kitchen day, the end result of which, there is a whole shoulder of lamb slow-roasting in the oven for tonight's supper. I've studded it with lots of garlic and rosemary. Should be lovely.

Have also done a fair bit of writing, and I've listened to the qualifying for tomorrow's Russian GP. I won't spoiler it for anyone, but wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!     

Had hot dogs for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2021)

Happy birthday @Ripple 

Guilt free cake? Email me a slice, will you?


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> I think @Reynard is only interested in racing drivers.



Yes, I do have a very nice stockpile of racing drivers...


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I once drove my car quite fast.... Will that do? 🤔 😂



Do you have an RACMSA competition license?


----------



## carpiste (25 Sep 2021)

Ripple said:


> Unfortunately ... almost twice more.


Relative baby!
Happy birthday


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Sep 2021)

Whilst cleaning out my longflap saddlebag this afternoon I was pleased to see a lightweight towel at the bottom. A top recommendation in the Hitchhiker's guide to the Galaxy of course and although I've not needed it recently I left it in there as I will need it the minute I decide to leave it at home.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2021)

Lamb is in the oven. Smells divine already, and it's got two and a half hours to go. I may have opened the window on the landing... 

I have a  and a handful of dry roasted peanuts.


----------



## carpiste (25 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lamb is in the oven. Smells divine already, and it's got two and a half hours to go. I may have opened the window on the landing...
> 
> I have a  and a handful of dry roasted peanuts.


Open window whilst cooking Lamb????? are you mad? You`ll have a queue of local people hoping for a dinner invite 
Mmmm. Dry roasted peanuts won`t work as well as the Lamb if you are actually trying to trick people into coming around!


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Do you have an RACMSA competition license?


Blast!! It ran out yesterday, would you believe 😢


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Blast!! It ran out yesterday, would you believe 😢



Why didn't you chase after it and bring it back?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2021)

Ripple said:


> Happy birthday to myself.


HAPPY Birthday. 
I hope you had a good day.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2021)

I think I might have just bought a Galaxy and I don't mean the chocolate variety


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I think I might have just bought a Galaxy and I don't mean the chocolate variety



That will need a decent bike to get to it.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2021)

We have shut Georgie in tonight . He has been avoiding us all day. He has been sneaking in to grab some food and then disappearing off out again without us seeing him . He just gave a squeak and has now gone up to bed ! 
Meat pie , baked beans and chips wasn't very successful tonight , the pastry was rock hard and could withstand a nuclear bomb blast ! I don't like glue free pastry at the best of times but that was harder than diamond.


----------



## carpiste (25 Sep 2021)

Salmon, roast Butternut squash, peppers and mushrooms, Very colourful! Very tasty


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Sep 2021)

Today was a big flea market and I was on the tools and bike bits stall for work.

My goodness but our in-house bike shop will salvage _anything _from a bike. It reminded me of the time at school when I learned about Inuit people killing a whale and using every part of the body for something.

I spent a large part of the day looking at two different designs of drop handlebars and humming and hawing about which one to use on the next project bike...


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2021)

Ripple said:


> Happy birthday to myself.


Age is but a number.
Enjoyed the day?


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2021)

Ah, the lamb was lush... 

Had it with roasties, steamed green beans & broccoli, gravy made from the cooking juices and freshly-made mint sauce. The latter, because I needed to give my mint a haircut, and would've been stupid to waste the clippings.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Open window whilst cooking Lamb????? are you mad? You`ll have a queue of local people hoping for a dinner invite
> Mmmm. Dry roasted peanuts won`t work as well as the Lamb if you are actually trying to trick people into coming around!



It's cos I'm evil! 

I often do this when I'm cooking - or baking bread.


----------



## carpiste (25 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's cos I'm evil!
> 
> I often do this when I'm cooking - or baking bread.


Did you bake your own house 
Hansel and Gretel were asking


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2021)

Ripple said:


> Happy birthday to myself.



Happy Birthday.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> P.S. Have fun at Silverstone @Jenkins  And remember to bring me my origami yorkshire racing driver


No sign of Mr C - he must have been reading this thread and got wind of your plans. Possibly by distracting me by planting a random historic sports car in a rival's awning


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2021)

Ripple said:


> It's virtual cake only so everybody can have a slice of it.


Is there any more of that virtual cake? My slice was a bit small, but very nice.

Happy birthday @Ripple


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Have also done a fair bit of writing, and I've listened to the qualifying for tomorrow's Russian GP. I won't spoiler it for anyone, but *wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!*
> 
> Had hot dogs for lunch.


Slight understatement methinks.


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2021)

I spent the evening building flat pack furniture for a friend 

The things we do for a few bottles of beer.


----------



## carpiste (25 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> I spent the evening building flat pack furniture for a friend
> 
> The things we do for a few bottles of beer.


🎼 🎶I would do anything for beer but I won`t do that.... 🎶oh no....🎵I won`t do that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2021)

Happy Birthday @Ripple !


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2021)

Beef roast, mashed potatoes, corn on the cob, with Yorkshire Pudding for dinner.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Did you bake your own house
> Hansel and Gretel were asking



Well, I *did* sew one...


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> No sign of Mr C - he must have been reading this thread and got wind of your plans. Possibly by distracting me by planting a random historic sports car in a rival's awning
> View attachment 610901



Oooooo, a *very* nice Chevron 

There are far worse smokescreens, I suppose...


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2021)

Time for a few miles


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2021)

Morning .
Grey sky here.
I let Georgie out last night . It seemed cruel to keep him in when there seemed to be so much going on outside ! He kept rushing from the kitchen to the living room window to check who was out there . When we looked there was nothing there!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2021)

It's Sunday. Why am I awake this early 😔


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2021)

The number of cats in our area has dwindled from 11 which included 2 of our own to 4 now. Our garden path seems to be a regular route used by them to the line of trees at the bottom of our garden , the grassy bank is a good place to sun themselves and have a nap .


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2021)

It's 08:00 here and to my great surprise I've been awake for about an hour and a half: When did my body decide it didn't need a lie in?

PS Happy belated birthday @Ripple.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2021)

Don't panic! GS is springing into action ! Grant Shapps is getting into his one piece stretchy suit and is going to sort out the lorry driver mess in a flash!
I am going to hold my breath and wait to see what develops !


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Don't panic! GS is springing into action ! Grant Shapps is getting into his one piece stretchy suit and is going to sort out the lorry driver mess in a flash!
> I am going to hold my breath and wait to see what develops !



I suppose the advantage of a superman suit is that if you put your pants on the outside everyone assumes it was intentional...


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2021)

I forgot to mention that with all the long work days last week my apartment was a pigstsy by last night. By dint of much effort I have however found the surface of the desk this morning and cleared the sofa of dirty laundry.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2021)

Well nice 25 miles earlier 
First cuppa went down well 
Will have to get up soon i suppose


----------



## tyred (26 Sep 2021)

Raining cats and dogs here and actually very stormy. 

Planned ride postponed due to weather conditions.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Raining cats and dogs here and actually very stormy.
> 
> Planned ride postponed due to weather conditions.



We had prolonged rain and cold; two thunder rumbles and now it's clearing up. Very weird.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2021)

Grey and grey, here in Hamtun. Tiny breeze, but not enough to blow the petals off my chrysanthemums..


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2021)

I thought yesterday's F1 highlights on Channel 4 were totally unbiased ! I think an independent panel headed by Christian Horner and Adrian Newey should oversee impartiality !
As for the driver who should have taken a 3 place grid penalty should be made to take it at the next race!


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I thought yesterday's F1 highlights on Channel 4 were totally unbiased ! I think an independent panel headed by Christian Horner and Adrian Newey should oversee impartiality !
> As for the driver who should have taken a 3 place grid penalty should be made to take it at the next race!



Reminds me of the drfiniton I once read of motor racing: "It's not a sport, it's just inconsiderate driving."


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Grey and grey, here in Hamtun. Tiny breeze, but not enough to blow the petals off my chrysanthemums..


Sun's breaking through further along the A45


----------



## oldwheels (26 Sep 2021)

A bit grey and pouring rain forecast by lunchtime. Another indoor day I think.
I have been sorting through my photo collection as I am slowly posting on our local photo FB page.
Ye Gods. I have thousands of them taken over the last 60 or 70 years. I am running out of space to separate out the ones I want public from the rest. This was before digital and I also have loads of them on some external storage. It should keep me going for the rest of my life to get them sorted.
Not yet lunchtime and rain is battering on my front windows now. They could be doing with a wash anyway.
On internet provision I use BT. Costs a bit more but I have had no trouble for a long time now.
Not sure I should have written that. My next door neighbour works for Openreach so mebbe that has some influence. The main trouble seems to come from bad connections somewhere but they are mostly easy to trace as he demonstrated when I last had a problem.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Sun's breaking through further along the A45


Here, too, now! 
Just in time for me going to work.. 😕


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Don't panic! GS is springing into action ! Grant Shapps is getting into his one piece stretchy suit and is going to sort out the lorry driver mess in a flash!
> I am going to hold my breath and wait to see what develops !


I hope he remembers not to put his Michael Green outfit on again.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Sep 2021)

Now I know that something is seriously wrong with me. 

More shopping has been done. And again for myself - new waterproof walking shoes.

I think I need a lie down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Now I know that something is seriously wrong with me.
> 
> More shopping has been done. And again for myself - new waterproof walking shoes.
> 
> I think I need a lie down.


Are you planning for something cold and wet?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are you planning for something cold and wet?


The new job is outdoors, all year round. And this is Britain. With British weather. 'Nuff said.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Sep 2021)

Ripple said:


> It's virtual cake only so everybody can have a slice of it.


yum! enjoy! congrats!

View: https://youtu.be/75bYDYLSP0o


----------



## rockyroller (26 Sep 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Now I know that something is seriously wrong with me.
> More shopping has been done. And again for myself - new waterproof walking shoes.
> I think I need a lie down.


that does sound stressful


----------



## rockyroller (26 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I forgot to mention that with all the long work days last week my apartment was a pigstsy by last night. By dint of much effort I have however found the surface of the desk this morning and cleared the sofa of dirty laundry.


good work!


----------



## rockyroller (26 Sep 2021)

1st night in the new bed. oh the new mattress ... THANK YOU Wifey, I love you!


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2021)

Good news! My garden is not overflowing with my neighbours pots and plants.

They were repositioned so as not to be in the new occupant's way. It helps considerably that the "new" person is the sister of the people who live between me and the new person. 

It occurred to me that as the new house of the old occupants is not completely built yet,  it could be considerably longer than planned before the plants follow them into their new home. The reason she wanted to take them with her was that many of them are of sentimental value, as they were gifts from dear friends, some sadly now departed. 

Much as I like my garden, none of them are of sentimental value. Even the one in memory of my Mother, an apricot rose named "Honey" is replaceable. She liked apricot as a colour and honey with her toast.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Sep 2021)

The problem l have with Cycle Chat is that some of the remarks made encourage me to venture into waters new and probably very deep. A good example is the Canondale bike that a friend recently gave me. There seems to be a view that l should stop wondering if l should give it away or donate it to the local tip and bloody well get on with cleaning it up and then ride it as a winter bike. So now look what l have started doing 









I must admit that l do like the pedals, l've not come across the design before.

Oh well here's to bulk buying WD40


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Sep 2021)

The BBC weather on my phone this morning described a light breeze. Clearly they and I had a completely different view of what constitutes a light breeze!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> The problem l have with Cycle Chat is that some of the remarks made encourage me to venture into waters new and probably very deep. A good example is the Canondale bike that a friend recently gave me. There seems to be a view that l should stop wondering if l should give it away or donate it to the local tip and bloody well get on with cleaning it up and then ride it as a winter bike. So now look what l have started doing
> View attachment 610970
> 
> 
> ...


Not seen many pairs of those pedals


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> The BBC weather on my phone this morning described a light breeze. Clearly they and I had a completely different view of what constitutes a light breeze!



Our local service has funny ideas about what "dry, zero chance of rain" means as well...


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I forgot to mention that with all the long work days last week my apartment was a pigstsy by last night. *By dint of much effort I have however found the surface of the desk this morning and cleared the sofa of dirty laundry.*


The dirty laundry is now on your desk, found earlier?


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Sep 2021)

Quite a lot of heads down, bums up, look how fast I can go types out today. Very annoying when they seem think tear arseing along a shared path is fine though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> The dirty laundry is now on your desk, found earlier?



Ssh.. don't tell everyone...


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Quite a lot of heads down, bums up, look how fast I can go types out today. Very annoying when they seem think tear arseing along a shared path is fine though.



We get that too, although it's remarkable how the numbers go down the further you get from the nearest towns. 

I have been known to ride in the middle of the cycleway and go strangely deaf in these circumstances...


----------



## carpiste (26 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Quite a lot of heads down, bums up, look how fast I can go types out today. Very annoying when they seem think tear arseing along a shared path is fine though.


I actually don`t mind this.... the ones I don`t like are those who crawl along in the middle of the path wearing *headphones *and obviously unaware or ignoring other riders coming from behind!


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Sep 2021)

Headphones are a pain. Walkers and cyclists with them on when you are being polite letting them know you're there and then they can't hear you.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> I actually don`t mind this.... the ones I don`t like are those who crawl along in the middle of the path wearing *headphones *and obviously unaware or ignoring other riders coming from behind!



I tend to take the attitude that "Shared use path" means what it says: If I want to go fast there are other places, or I can just wait a bit and accelerate when it's clear.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2021)

I was in Lichfield. Now I'm in Derby, but not for long as Belper needs me. 
Well, it doesn't need me, just the goodies on my trailer, actually.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I tend to take the attitude that "Shared use path" means what it says: If I want to go fast there are other places, or I can just wait a bit and accelerate when it's clear.


Does Germany have Wander Leads, of has the EU banned them by now?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Does Germany have Wander Leads, of has the EU banned them by now?



They exist certainly although they're a comparatively new idea. Long lengths of lead are more common, often training on the ground.

I think people are more aware of the danger to bikes because there are more cyclists.


----------



## gbb (26 Sep 2021)

Grandson seemed to be coughing a lot after lunch on the way to the park. Cut short, home, covid tested us all....negative for all.


----------



## carpiste (26 Sep 2021)

Spent a pleasant afternoon watching footy. I`m not an Arsenal fan but they did play well and it was a very entertaining first half. I think they dropped off a bit in the second half but Spurs were light years behind today.
Turkey steaks for dinner with veg. Not decided which veg yet but there`s a lot to choose from. I`ll also make soup for tomorrow


----------



## carpiste (26 Sep 2021)

Had my inventing head on again and designed and made a cover for my trip display  Saved another £10 and utilised an old water bottle 
It took 10 minutes to make. pics attached on the ebike section under winter proofing for anyone who is interested or has nothing better to do


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2021)

Well this morning we set off a destination that i had looked at google map to get an idea where we were going hot to island about a mile from destination and sat nav tells me to go a different route 3 miles later it tries to tell me to turn round so back to using my gut instinct and hey presto a mile later we were there , stupid sat nav


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2021)

Well, it was a mild, mostly sunny and blustery day here chez Casa Reynard.

I spent the day watching the BTCC meet from Silverstone, listening to the GP, watching the highlights, keeping an eye on the cycling and listening to the North London derby. Some serious mixed emotions there.

Sooooooo gutted in the GP... Those really do hurt... 

As a Gooner, I'm over the moon that we handed the Spuds their arses on a plate. This team is starting to click. 

And that display by Dan Cam in the second Porsche race was probably one of the finest pieces of defensive driving I have seen in a very long time. Chapeau that man! 

I've had nothing put in my letterbox. I suspect @Jenkins has forgotten something... 

Looking forward to watching MOTD though. I have tea and popcorn.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, it was a mild, mostly sunny and blustery day here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I spent the day watching the BTCC meet from Silverstone, listening to the GP, watching the highlights, keeping an eye on the cycling and listening to the North London derby. Some serious mixed emotions there.
> 
> ...


Looks like Arsenal v Tottenham was the Match Of The Day.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've had nothing put in my letterbox. I suspect @Jenkins has forgotten something...
> 
> Looking forward to watching MOTD though. I have tea and popcorn.


I didn't forget, I just couldn't get past the security cordon that had been set up for some reason...

This was a much needed weekend away - even if it was just a single night in a Premier Inn around one of my normal race meeting attendances. There's just next Wednesday's first bit of live music in 18 months to go to and I'll be convinced that things are almost back to normal.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I didn't forget, I just couldn't get past the security cordon that had been set up for some reason...
> 
> This was a much needed weekend away - even if it was just a single night in a Premier Inn around one of my normal race meeting attendances. There's just next Wednesday's first bit of live music in 18 months to go to and I'll be convinced that things are almost back to normal.


Why would @Reynard put a security cordon in place when expecting a delivery?
Doesn't make sense.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2021)

Well it's a bit blowy outside 
The forecasted rain hasn't arrived yet
And that was easy


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2021)

☔ 🍵


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2021)

The drizzle has started 
First cuppa been and gone 
Cat has been fed


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2021)

Morning .
It is windy out and it has been raining hard.
Georgie came in for breakfast and wanted cuddles . He really wanted me to dry him by stroking him as he was soaking wet .  We had a game of conkers. He noticed one when he was laying on the floor so we had a game of football.


----------



## Tribansman (27 Sep 2021)

Had planned a century ride today. Brew and back to bed instead, vile out there and don't fancy nursing my still sore neck round 6 hours of strong winds and rain.

Looking ahead, def looks like yesterday was summer's last hurrah. Not much of a summer really was it? And now months of cold, wet, dark nights ahead, crap all over the roads and racking up brutal gas bills.

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I didn't forget, I just couldn't get past the security cordon that had been set up for some reason...
> 
> This was a much needed weekend away - even if it was just a single night in a Premier Inn around one of my normal race meeting attendances. There's just next Wednesday's first bit of live music in 18 months to go to and I'll be convinced that things are almost back to normal.


Went to see John Otway last night


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2021)

In othe news it is persisting it down here in Leicester, several 'soggy moggies' just came rushing back in.


----------



## Chief Broom (27 Sep 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Went to see John Otway last night


Cor baby thats really free


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Cor baby thats really free


Actually it was £12.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Sep 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Went to see John Otway last night


Jeez, didn't realise he was still about. Is he good still? I saw him playing a musical suit in a pub in London a long time ago.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2021)

I'm sitting here waiting for the BT Openreach technical expert operative to turn up. 

52 minutes into 5 hour time slot.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Sep 2021)

It's absolutely chucking it down here! Glad my day's fishing was postponed.


----------



## carpiste (27 Sep 2021)

Had an absolutely awful night! I managed one hours sleep before getting up with really bad back pain. I think the trapped nerve is back with a vengeance! To make matters worse the weather is awful, it was lashing down but now receded to a heavy drizzle!
So I drank tea and played a game on the laptop then decided it was time for the news.... BBC it seems feel it is "news worthy" to have hours on end dedicated to Strictly come dancing! It was the same yesterday! Why am I paying a licence for this rubbish?


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Had an absolutely awful night! I managed one hours sleep before getting up with really bad back pain. I think the trapped nerve is back with a vengeance! To make matters worse the weather is awful, it was lashing down but now receded to a heavy drizzle!
> So I drank tea and played a game on the laptop then decided it was time for the news.... BBC it seems feel it is "news worthy" to have hours on end dedicated to Strictly come dancing! It was the same yesterday! Why am I paying a licence for this rubbish?


Since I gave up my licence I haven't missed it at all. There is so much to watch these days that foregoing live programmes is no problem.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2021)

I forgot to mention. Earlier, I took my Multivit pill and an Omega 3-6-9 capsule. 
A few minutes later, I saw a 3-6-9 capsule on the worksurface. I'm sure I took it as I washed it down with a Glug of pineapple juice.. 

Do I risk double-dosing by taking another one 'just in case', or should I risk not being oiled up until tomorrow? 🤔


----------



## oldwheels (27 Sep 2021)

Grey day but not yet raining and not a breath of wind. Forecast for the rest of the week is for rain and variable winds with no let up in sight.
Yesterday the rain stopped for a few hours but all the touroid decided to go for a drive so not worth the hassle of trying to go out on the trike. On single track roads with passing places it is really not a comfortable place to be. Not for any particular danger but the impossibility of getting any distance without stopping or dodging idiots who do not know what passing places are for.
FB is causing me problems and putting obstacles up when I try to post photographs. Some post ok but then vanish and the system for posting them seems to keep changing.
I am pretty sure it is not incompetence on my part this time but a great annoyance as they generally seem to be popular and create a lot of reminiscing.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2021)

If I look really hard I can see some blue sky


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I forgot to mention. Earlier, I took my Multivit pill and an Omega 3-6-9 capsule.
> A few minutes later, I saw a 3-6-9 capsule on the worksurface. I'm sure I took it as I washed it down with a Glug of pineapple juice..
> 
> Do I risk double-dosing by taking another one 'just in case', or should I risk not being oiled up until tomorrow? 🤔


Morning all. I'm just wondering about the wisdom of asking for medical advice online....


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Sep 2021)

Raining heavily here today too. I’m glad I bought all the outdoor gear at the weekend, even if I do balk at the price and having to go shopping in the first place.

Funny thing is, I’m not working today. I have been out though to take my daughter to school. A less than 10-minute job and I’m soaked through.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. I'm just wondering about the wisdom of asking for medical advice online....


Just tell us your problem and we’ll all have a go at diagnosing!


----------



## pawl (27 Sep 2021)

raleighnut said:


> In othe news it is persisting it down here in Leicester, several 'soggy moggies' just came rushing back in.





was the same here half hour ago Blazing sunshine now

Something to cheer you up BBC, weather site forecast over the next ten days has rain in it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2021)

If I described the weather as fretful would I have to make it clear that it's not fretful as in sea frets?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If I described the weather as fretful would I have to make it clear that it's not fretful as in sea frets?


[pedant] Most certainly [/pedant]


----------



## carpiste (27 Sep 2021)

So the lunatics have taken over the asylum that is the M25 again!
52 apparently and all in the process of being arrested. Breaking a High court injunction will only lead to jail.
I get the feeling some of these protestors are attempting to become the modern day suffragettes! 
On the bright side these morons are targeting the M25 and not my cycle tracks


----------



## mybike (27 Sep 2021)

Says it all, I think. Got a bit wet walking the dog, rather a lot of puddles!


----------



## pawl (27 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> So the lunatics have taken over the asylum that is the M25 again!
> 52 apparently and all in the process of being arrested. Breaking a High court injunction will only lead to jail.
> I get the feeling some of these protestors are attempting to become the modern day suffragettes!
> On the bright side these morons are targeting the M25 and not my cycle tracks



Don’t give the dick heads any ideas . We’re did I put that tube of super glue


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2021)

I found a wooden dowel in my pocket, a leftover from Saturday's furniture building session.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Sep 2021)

Somewhat breezy in this corner of Suffolk, there's been a bit of rain and the rain radar is showing a further heavy shower to come and then it looks dry for the rest of the morning.

I think that today will be a day of domestics - the first load of washing is on, the bedding needs changing and washing, plus there's the vacuuming & kitchen floor mopping to fit in as well. But first coffee number 2 needs to be made & drunk.


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2021)

The rain has given way to bright sun here, I've taken a chance and theres a line full of washing out.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Jeez, didn't realise he was still about. Is he good still? I saw him playing a musical suit in a pub in London a long time ago.


He's still as good as he ever was. 


View: https://youtu.be/xmVJTvL2dEM


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Sep 2021)

He looks the same!


----------



## rockyroller (27 Sep 2021)

really enjoyed the Tony Awards last night. haven't been to a show in too long


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2021)

Re-located from the 'shed office' to the conservatory office now for winter ! Blooming cat's getting in the way now.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> He looks the same!


He's knocking on a bit now though on stage it doesn't really show but up close it is noticable.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Went to see John Otway last night


How is he ?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> How is he ?


Doing well, he reckons it's good to be out gigging again.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2021)

I walked along to our local Tesco filling station to get some milk and bread . They are out of fuel and don't know when they are getting a delivery .
I haven't fully recovered from yesterday's ride. The walk has left me knackered .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> The rain has given way to bright sun here, I've taken a chance and theres a line full of washing out.


The same here. I think I'll take a chance on the washing too as the Met Office say it won't rain again until 4PM today. We shall see...


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2021)

Food delivery all present and correct


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2021)

Better pop out for cat food.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Better pop out for cat food.



Hopefully for the cat.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I forgot to mention. Earlier, I took my Multivit pill and an Omega 3-6-9 capsule.
> A few minutes later, I saw a 3-6-9 capsule on the worksurface. I'm sure I took it as I washed it down with a Glug of pineapple juice..
> 
> Do I risk double-dosing by taking another one 'just in case', or should I risk not being oiled up until tomorrow? 🤔


I'd "oil up" you might go rusty if you get wet.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2021)

Mild, very blustery and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard. 

It rained heavily during the night, so doing anything outdoors is a no-no. Just much too wet. In any case, when the cats are curled up on the bed and don't fancy going out, you know it's a day for staying in. So've been working on the writing instead.

In other news, I've managed to track down a programme from 1990 that plugs a gap in my archive. It's for a small club meeting, but SO many familiar names among the entries. Some of the drivers are still racing!


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I didn't forget, I just couldn't get past the security cordon that had been set up for some reason...



Ah. That'll have been the Guard Cats...

You should've greased their paws with cheese dreamies.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just tell us your problem and we’ll all have a go at diagnosing!


Well it's like this, my left arm has gone a multitude of shades of purple/blue.

Will I need to take something to carry it in?


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I forgot to mention. Earlier, I took my Multivit pill and an Omega 3-6-9 capsule.
> A few minutes later, I saw a 3-6-9 capsule on the worksurface. I'm sure I took it as I washed it down with a Glug of pineapple juice..
> 
> Do I risk double-dosing by taking another one 'just in case', or should I risk not being oiled up until tomorrow? 🤔



If you don't squeak when you move, I'm sure you'll be fine...


----------



## oldwheels (27 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hopefully for the cat.


I am pretty sure I ate cat food once many years ago. 
Farmer and wife went off to the Highland Show and came back with some sample tins of cat food which were put on a shelf in the farm kitchen.
Some time later the workers got fed some fishy tasting dinner. Later we noticed the cat food tins had vanished and would certainly not have been wasted on cats. In those days cats ate whatever was available at the time and seemed to thrive on it. They got porridge in the morning like the rest of us.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2021)

I had a lovely lunch of two slices of wholemeal toast with home made Rillettes de Mans, a pear, a peach and two 

Might make the most of the good daylight and do some work on my Mclaren MP4/1 painting this afternoon.


----------



## carpiste (27 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> In other news, I've managed to track down a programme from 1990 that plugs a gap in my archive. It's for a small club meeting, but SO many familiar names among the entries. Some of the drivers are still racing!


 
On your marks.....


----------



## rockyroller (27 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Better pop out for cat food.


gnawing at your ankles?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2021)

Georgie couldn't understand why I was so interested in an orange as whenever he sniffed the peel it made his nose sting!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2021)

My Internet is now worki.....


----------



## carpiste (27 Sep 2021)

My back is really aching and I ran out of my yoghurts!
My posts are beginning to get really grumpy and I don`t care!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2021)

... ng again


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Sep 2021)

I like wholegrain yoghurt. Haven't seen hazelnut yoghurt for a long time. I like that too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Sep 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Just tell us your problem and we’ll all have a go at diagnosing!



Alternatively we'll all come up with different diagnoses and you can take the one you prefer.


----------



## carpiste (27 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I like wholegrain yoghurt. Haven't seen hazelnut yoghurt for a long time. I like that too.


Morrisons do a date, fig and grain yoghurt that is to die for! I actually mix it with Fage Greek yoghurt it`s so yummy!
MrsC says if I can drive to our local Morrisons she`ll go get a big supply  I`ll see how I feel in a couple of hours when there`ll be no traffic and no queues at the check outs! I don`t want to be sat in the car for too long!
ps. Sainsburys do a lovely Hazelnut yoghurt


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2021)

What's got a hazelnut in every bite? 🎶 

Squirrel sh...... 

You know the rest


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2021)

Blue recycling wheelie bin out for collection tomorrow. Couldn't be bothered with the black bag.

We've just had a rain shower of biblical proportions.

I have a


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> On your marks.....
> View attachment 611144



Not sure Jason Plato, Tim Harvey and Jason Minshaw would find that quite so funny as I do...


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Blue recycling wheelie bin out for collection tomorrow. Couldn't be bothered with the black bag.
> 
> We've just had a rain shower of biblical proportions.
> 
> I have a


Aye we had that a bit since, it was headed Easterly


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Aye we had that a bit since, it was headed Easterly



So you decided to share, huh?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> So you decided to share, huh?


Aye us Leicester folk ain't selfish.


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2021)

My car boot is slightly less full.  One neighbour was very pleased with the large purple tablecloth, and another lady how has two big oldish bathtowels. She will use these to dry off her young, but large dog after muddy walks.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2021)

Need a wee. Then it's time to feed the cats, and after that, it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2021)

Unlock car, get in car, unable to find car keys, check all pockets, look on the floor and seat and down between the front seats, still no keys. 


Get out of car and find keys are still in the door lock


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Need a wee.
> Then it's time to feed the cat,
> and after that,
> it will be time to feed me.


With a bit of an edit, that's almost poetic... In a Pam Ayres kinda way 😏


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Unlock car, get in car, unable to find car keys, check all pockets, look on the floor and seat and down between the front seats, still no keys.
> 
> 
> Get out of car and find keys are still in the door lock


I'm happy that l appear not to be the only one with short term memory loss...my advice is not to proceed with driving, rather pour yourself a glass of whatever is to your taste and wait for whomever you were going to in the car , comes looking for you, far less stress involved


----------



## rockyroller (27 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Unlock car, get in car, unable to find car keys, check all pockets, look on the floor and seat and down between the front seats, still no keys.
> Get out of car and find keys are still in the door lock


I do that when I get home all the time. when our Son was still home he would always shout "keys!"


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2021)

Car has a new mot 
Aldi was busier than my ideal and why are these morons allowed in shops without masks


----------



## carpiste (27 Sep 2021)

Despite the back still being sore I`m now a happy bunny! 🐰
I managed to get to Morrisons with MrsC and now have a weeks supply of date,fig and grain yoghurt and Fage Greek yoghurt!
I had Cod fishcake and veggies so after this cuppa I`m supping it`ll be my usual mixed yoghurt treat


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Sep 2021)

I will check out your yoghurt recommendation tomorrow. 😁


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Sep 2021)

Not mixing up bit mind!


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2021)

Fabby supper of slow-roast lamb warmed up in a bit of stock, bulgur wheat, roasted mediterranean veggies and mint sauce, followed by a lovely ripe mango.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> Unlock car, get in car, unable to find car keys, check all pockets, look on the floor and seat and down between the front seats, still no keys.
> 
> 
> Get out of car and find keys are still in the door lock



Been there, done that...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Car has a new mot
> Aldi was busier than my ideal and why are these morons allowed in shops without masks


Looks as though Aldi are more interested in making money than they are in protecting their customers


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Looks as though Aldi are more interested in making money than they are in protecting their customers


More about protecting staff from verbal and physical abuse. For some it's the only response they have to being told what they should be doing, by a mere member of staff.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Sep 2021)

So much for the planned domestics. Got the kitchen floor done and then the glass TV stand was dusted & treadted to a bit of Autoglym glass cleaner while wiating for the kitchen floor to dry and then a chain of events saw me going out for a couple of hours on the bike despite the breeze.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Sep 2021)

Also received a reminder for Saturday's flu jab booking, but the auto system seems to have had a bit of a wobble (not the bits I've blacked out before a certain person queries it)...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Looks as though Aldi are more interested in making money than they are in protecting their customers


Without legal (i.e. government support) they can't enforce it. It's the same when Transport for London says you need to wear masks on trains and buses, it is unenforced.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2021)

I have just refilled my pepper mill.

Forgot to do it earlier.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have just refilled my pepper mill.
> 
> Forgot to do it earlier.


Did you have to queue?


----------



## carpiste (27 Sep 2021)

Very posh! We have the plastic throwaway type


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did you have to queue?



No.

I have something like two kilos of peppercorns in the cupboard.

Not my doing. Thanks to the late male parental unit, I will not be lacking for pepper for quite some time.


----------



## carpiste (27 Sep 2021)

Well now I`ve had my fill of tea and yoghurt I think its......





time for bed!


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Well now I`ve had my fill of tea and yoghurt I think its......
> View attachment 611223
> 
> 
> time for bed!



Bonne nuit!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2021)

I wore down the blades of my pepper mill to the extent that spicing a single meal threatened repetitive strain injury. So I threw it out. I don't like having a disposable one though. I'm going to have to figure how to get it refilled soon though.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wore down the blades of my pepper mill to the extent that spicing a single meal threatened repetitive strain injury. So I threw it out. I don't like having a disposable one though. I'm going to have to figure how to get it refilled soon though.



Hmm, my pepper mill is probably older than me. I always remember mum using it, and now I do.


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Sep 2021)

I is ill. 🤢


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I is ill. 🤢


Not the current problem?


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Sep 2021)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I is ill. 🤢



Mend quickly xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not the current problem?



No


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> No


Something you've eaten


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2021)

Time to put the writing away and head off to bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

@slowmotion
These what you were looking for?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Without legal (i.e. government support) they can't enforce it. It's the same when Transport for London says you need to wear masks on trains and buses, it is unenforced.


I'm sure you are right and in many ways the request to wear a mask is un- enforceable for practical reasons so it has to be by consent. Perhaps a large screen showing a link to https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/ would help persuade customers . For example as of yesterday there would seem to be 37,960 new cases in the UK .If that isn't enough to persuade people to take basic precautions l guess nothing will


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> More about protecting staff from verbal and physical abuse. For some it's the only response they have to being told what they should be doing, by a mere member of staff.


I think that is very true , but it just frustrates me , all the signs are up and even a security guard watching people go in and out but no the idiots who don't wear mask's are allowed in 

This is only my opinion and sorry if it doesn't meet with yours


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2021)

Early surprise this morning nearly caught me out 
Cat has been fed 
First cuppa drank


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2021)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Something you've eaten



Sinus infection. Whole left side of my face feels like I've been punched. 

$600HK, about 55 quid, to see the Doc.  Be grateful for the NHS.


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm nearly up.



Up who?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Up who?


Or what, you may ask..


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm nearly up.


I say bit early for that


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Or what, you may ask..


----------



## carpiste (28 Sep 2021)

After quickly reading through a few messages here it struck me that if a whistle blower can start a rumour that we are running out of petrol and cause immediate mass panic..... why can`t we start a little rumour that we are running out of face masks and covid vaccines?
They`d be queuing around the block to get theirs and trying to stash a few extras to take later or to sell on facebook!


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2021)

Trying to catch up with paperwork and prepare for this afternoon.

In other news, my tape measure broke yesterday.


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> why are these morons allowed in shops without masks



Why should they & why are they morons?


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I'm sure you are right and in many ways the request to wear a mask is un- enforceable for practical reasons so it has to be by consent. Perhaps a large screen showing a link to https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/ would help persuade customers . For example as of yesterday there would seem to be 37,960 new cases in the UK .If that isn't enough to persuade people to take basic precautions l guess nothing will



Cases or positive results from a test that as Fauci pointed out, can produce anything?


----------



## oldwheels (28 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I'm sure you are right and in many ways the request to wear a mask is un- enforceable for practical reasons so it has to be by consent. Perhaps a large screen showing a link to https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/ would help persuade customers . For example as of yesterday there would seem to be 37,960 new cases in the UK .If that isn't enough to persuade people to take basic precautions l guess nothing will


I travelled on a ferry last week and about 30% of tourists were not wearing masks. An announcement came out over the public address system pointing out that in Scotland it is mandatory to wear a mask on public transport. Most then produced masks from pockets and handbags and put them on. Ten minutes later the masks had disappeared again. What goes through their heads?


----------



## oldwheels (28 Sep 2021)

Still dry and windy but forecast is for rain again. 
It is getting difficult to get out of bed these days as it is still dark when I get up and outside temp was 7C this morning.
Yesterday turned out not to bad a day in the end and I got the trike out for a short bimble around local bits of street just for the exercise but I can see from my window a shower approaching just now.
Tomorrow seems to be more promising but I have a flu jab at 0930 which interrupts my normal routine of getting out early before traffic builds up.
I did notice yesterday that there seemed to be less traffic passing but have not been further to see what the filling station situation is like. We have local tanker drivers here who bring fuel from the mainland so we are dependent on outside supplies. Fuel is more expensive here anyway by usually 10p per litre but the tourists will now be filling their tanks here before heading off rather than the usual arriving with full tanks and leaving with enough to get to a mainland filling station.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2021)

I'm taking MrsPete out for the Ol' Farts cheapo fish & chips for lunch in town, today.. 


Tightwad? Moi??


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I think that is very true , but it just frustrates me , all the signs are up and even a security guard watching people go in and out but no the idiots who don't wear mask's are allowed in
> 
> This is only my opinion and sorry if it doesn't meet with yours


Why apologise, equally valid opinions.
I gave a possible reason based on what I've been told, by shop staff/security.

I agree with you, they shouldn't be allowed in either. Thinking about others has gone out the window now. And it's nothing to do with the last few days either.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trying to catch up with paperwork and prepare for this afternoon.
> 
> In other news, my tape measure broke yesterday.


Not your Stanley one!!


----------



## rockyroller (28 Sep 2021)

happy Tuesday to all


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not your Stanley one!!



Alas, this is so. A small ceremony was held as it was consigned to the deep.

It's been in daily and not especially gentle use for about six or seven years.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Sep 2021)

On the upside, you get to buy a new shiny one to wear out all over again.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Alas, this is so. A small ceremony was held as it was consigned to the deep.
> 
> It's been in daily and not especially gentle use for about six or seven years.


The new ones aren't a patch on the old ones. Although 6 - 7 years isn't that old.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2021)

Morning.
I have been out tidying up the hedge clippings from the weekend .
Whilst I was out there I could hear a bird quietly singing away in the bushes. It was like a very quiet Skylark. At first I couldn't see it or recognise the song. Eventually a Robin popped up! I can only assume it was him singing away to himself.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Sep 2021)

I just cycled to the local Sainsburys and discovered that they had petrol with a manageable queue. So I returned in the car, listened to a programme about electric cars as I waited in line, and now have 530 miles worth of fuel.

I'm about to celebrate with brunch and coffee.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I travelled on a ferry last week and about 30% of tourists were not wearing masks. An announcement came out over the public address system pointing out that in Scotland it is mandatory to wear a mask on public transport. Most then produced masks from pockets and handbags and put them on. Ten minutes later the masks had disappeared again. What goes through their heads?


Probably a gentle breeze since there is nothing to get in its way


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> The new ones aren't a patch on the old ones. Although 6 - 7 years isn't that old.



Not really, although it was used heavily in that time.


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2021)

Good news week.Just received my car insurance renewal for this year.£286.73 Last year£273.76 It’s hardly worth looking through the comparison sites Covers all want fully comp Santander


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I'm sure you are right and in many ways the request to wear a mask is un- enforceable for practical reasons so it has to be by consent. Perhaps a large screen showing a link to https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/ would help persuade customers . For example as of yesterday there would seem to be 37,960 new cases in the UK .If that isn't enough to persuade people to take basic precautions l guess nothing will



It's a bit misleading to show just coronavirus deaths and not show deaths from other causes alongside. Certainly the UK's stats have been manipulated to give a higher death toll than actually exists by confusing positive tests with cause of death.


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Sinus infection. Whole left side of my face feels like I've been punched.
> 
> $600HK, about 55 quid, to see the Doc.  Be grateful for the NHS.



Mind, it's hard to get an appointment & even harder to see a doctor in the UK.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2021)

Bright and blustery here chez Casa Reynard, although there are ominous-looking clouds on the horizon.

I have spent the morning re-jigging the fridges in the kitchen and utility room, putting away groceries and filling up the rather empty fruit bowls. I've also done some writing.

Afternoon tasks depend on the weather / levels of light. Plus I'm also keeping an eye on something on the 'bay.

T'is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I travelled on a ferry last week and about 30% of tourists were not wearing masks. An announcement came out over the public address system pointing out that in Scotland it is mandatory to wear a mask on public transport. Most then produced masks from pockets and handbags and put them on. Ten minutes later the masks had disappeared again. What goes through their heads?



They no longer believe the government's lies.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> They no longer believe the government's lies.


I will refrain from giving my opinion as it is against the forum rules.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Sinus infection. Whole left side of my face feels like I've been punched.
> 
> $600HK, about 55 quid, to see the Doc.  Be grateful for the NHS.



As a sufferer of chronic sinusitis for the last decade and a bit, I can give you a few self-care tips xxx I only go to the quack when I'm really struggling.

1) Acupressure. The two pressure points you want are (a) under your cheekbone and (b) the combo of the roof of your mouth and the bridge of your nose. You will need to apply a bit of welly, but that will help to drain the garbage that's stuck in there.

2) Steam + Olbas Oil.

3) Paracetamol (can't comment on Ibuprofen as it makes me throw up, so I don't take it)

4) Hot water bottle.

5) Over-the-counter steroid-based nasal spray for hayfever. Something like Beconase or the generic version (beclometasone dipropionate). That will take a few days to kick in, but it will take down the swelling.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Sep 2021)

One of these annoying days regarding the weather. Look out and bright sunshine and bits of blue sky. Ten minutes later rain bouncing off my front windows.
Tried going out to shift some of my plant tubs from a front border. They stay there over summer but get shifted back to concrete path in autumn to give the snowdrops space to get through. The snowdrops are rather nice when they appear and take up quite a bit of space. Need to clear the weeds from around the otherwise empty spaces now.
Freezing cold wind so back indoors.


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I will refrain from giving my opinion as it is against the forum rules.



Hadn't you already done so?

Seems to me that only one opinion is allowed here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> One of these annoying days regarding the weather. Look out and bright sunshine and bits of blue sky. Ten minutes later rain bouncing off my front windows.
> Tried going out to shift some of my plant tubs from a front border. They stay there over summer but get shifted back to concrete path in autumn to give the snowdrops space to get through. The snowdrops are rather nice when they appear and take up quite a bit of space. Need to clear the weeds from around the otherwise empty spaces now.
> Freezing cold wind so back indoors.


That sounds like fretful weather to me. (Usual not a sea fret rules apply.)


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Good news week.Just received my car insurance renewal for this year.£286.73 Last year£273.76 It’s hardly worth looking through the comparison sites Covers all want fully comp Santander



It's great being old isn't it !


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> It's great being old isn't it !



Whut?


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2021)

Looks like a wet cycle commute home, not done one of those for nearly six years. I did come in my waterproof winter boots this morning ! Will have to watch the cobbles on the canal as I was getting two wheel 'slides' on damp cobbles this morning.


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Whut?



Cheap car insurance !


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2021)

Lunch negotiated. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with Rillettes de Mans, one with Englishman's Foot cheese (thanks for that one @deptfordmarmoset - it will be called that forever more!), a pear, a banana and two 

It is now  and blowing a hoolie, so writing is this afternoon's task.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2021)

I reckon it will rain before the end of the day


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Sep 2021)

Just started here. There is a fair setting up in the park across the road.


----------



## carpiste (28 Sep 2021)

The rain has almost been constant here today... mostly the fine drizzly stuff that gets you really wet interspersed with heavy globules that get inside your collar and flows freely down into your base layers


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I reckon it will rain before the end of the day


You an' your posts... Just started ☔. 
It's on its way up the A45 even as we speak!


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> Hadn't you already done so?
> 
> Seems to me that only one opinion is allowed here.


Many opinions are allowed in the Other Place. 
This is Mundane News, where bin's are important, and drivel is worshipped. 
Personally, I frequent this place as I don't have to see endless posts about the BBC (Boris Brexit Covid)


----------



## tyred (28 Sep 2021)

Pouring rain here and so dark that I had to switch on the light.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2021)

It's stopped raining here. That must mean that @biggs682 is getting wet


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> It's great being old isn't it !





80 years of age .That’s not old .First flush of youth Then again I could be experiencing my second childhood.

There coming to take me away ha ha There coming to take me away .To the funny farm


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Many opinions are allowed in the Other Place.
> This is Mundane News, where bin's are important, and drivel is worshipped.
> Personally, I frequent this place as I don't have to see endless posts about the BBC (Boris Brexit Covid)




Agree I have just posted a right load of drivel see below


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> They no longer believe the government's lies.




Not a lot by the sound of it.


----------



## tyred (28 Sep 2021)

I wasn't paying attention and worked a few minutes past 5pm

I think I need to have a lie down


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Sep 2021)

I decided about a month ago to use candles all the time in the dark. It is going splendidly thus far and so cheap long term. I know, weirdo right.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I decided about a month ago to use candles all the time in the dark. It is going splendidly thus far and so cheap long term. I know, weirdo right.


More Patchouli?


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Sep 2021)

Patchouli is for laundry, candles well a few are scented but a lot of them would be a bit much. Surprised how much light they give off. Such a tight ar*e me.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2021)

My blue recycling wheelie bin hasn't been collected.

I have washed and blow dried my hair.

I also now have a 

And it currently isn't raining here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Sep 2021)

My phone tells me that it's going to rain for 52 minutes. It said 79 minutes 10 minutes ago. As it's not actually raining yet I think they're being a little precipitate about the precipitation.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Sep 2021)

Update: rain for 120 minutes. Not currently raining.


----------



## carpiste (28 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> My blue recycling wheelie bin hasn't been collected.
> 
> I have washed and blow dried my hair.
> 
> ...


So you have another day with a full bin....
you have hair to blow dry.....
tea.....
no rain!!!!
Apart from the full bin I`m so jealous! 

oh, hang on a second, MrsC has the kettle on as I made tomorrows soup


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2021)

I've put new sticky felt pads on all 6 dining chairs as the old ones had ceased to be sticky and had become annoying as they kept falling off.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Sep 2021)

Just about to sit down for home made pizza and a beer.


----------



## carpiste (28 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've put new sticky felt pads on all 6 dining chairs as the old ones had ceased to be sticky and had become annoying as they kept falling off.


Are the pads to prevent scuffing on the floor or to stop you sliding off when you sit on them ?


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Sep 2021)

Oh, and End of Days is this evening's DVD.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Are the pads to prevent scuffing on the floor or to stop you sliding off when you sit on them ?


The felt pads are on the bottom of the chair legs. I have velcro on the seat squabs to keep me stabilised. 

Thanks for your concern, though 👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Sep 2021)

I've got the urge for a beer odyssey. It came on me after I got petrol for the car and has nothing to do with a shortage of beer indoors because I've got 3 cases of assorted random cans here. But I have an appointment with a plumber on Thursday so it'll have to wait.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Sep 2021)

If I say so myself, I make a bl**dy good pizza.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> Cheap car insurance !


Mine gets dearer. Stuck with Rias as nobody I have found recently will even quote due to age and no blemishes on my record. I have been warned by somebody with no axe to grind that I may get a quote but it will probably only be for one year and then no certainty of getting another. 
Mind you mine is due at the end of October so fingers crossed I get any.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2021)

Anyways, it's time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to go and feed me.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Sep 2021)

Wifey instructed me to grill chicken wings tonight, which she set up to marinade all day, but it is pouring out ;-(


----------



## Milzy (28 Sep 2021)

I’ve just drank a Newcastle brown ale.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> It's a bit misleading to show just coronavirus deaths and not show deaths from other causes alongside. Certainly the UK's stats have been manipulated to give a higher death toll than actually exists by confusing positive tests with cause of death.


If I pop mi clogs due to non treatment of a known condition, and the lack of treatment due soley to covid, what's to blame?


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2021)

Cats are fed, and I'm just waiting for my veggies to finish steaming.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

tyred said:


> I wasn't paying attention and worked a few minutes past 5pm
> 
> I think I need to have a lie down


Put in for overtime!


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Mine gets dearer. Stuck with Rias as nobody I have found recently will even quote due to age and no blemishes on my record. I have been warned by somebody with no axe to grind that I may get a quote but it will probably only be for one year and then no certainty of getting another.
> Mind you mine is due at the end of October so fingers crossed I get any.




Have you tried Saga They do look a bit pricey though


----------



## pawl (28 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> My blue recycling wheelie bin hasn't been collected.
> 
> I have washed and blow dried my hair.
> 
> ...




Wish I had enough to blow dry


----------



## oldwheels (28 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Have you tried Saga They do look a bit pricey though


The last ad I saw for Saga gave an age limit of 55 for new business. I was with Saga at one time and then they refused to renew due to age. Cannot remember the age but I think it was 70.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Have you tried Saga They do look a bit pricey though


My Saga quote was quite reasonable. Not as cheap as a few other places, though.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2021)

Had cold roast pork, apple sauce, a jacket tattie and cavolo nero for supper.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2021)

Managed to get to the bottom of the silver pencil conundrum this evening. A bit of patience trawling through listings on the 'bay and a bit of sweet talking, and I've picked up a mint & boxed 1994 sterling silver (hallmarked) Yard-O-Led "diplomat" pencil for 20 notes.

It's in the deco style rather than actual art deco, but at least I don't have the worry of condition issues, engraved initials, bidding bunfights and such. It's a compromise I'm happy to make to stay within my budget.

Happy Reynard. 

Have to admit I just about fell off my chair when I looked up how much they are new...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Sep 2021)

I have about dried out now after my commute home. It was light rain when I left work, it continued for about 20 minutes then decided to up the ante to very heavy rain until I reached the bottom of my street when it suddenly stopped and the sun came out. In all 20 minutes in light rain and 40 in heavy. I'm so glad I took my lights as some of the roads I have to ride on have no pavements never mind a cycleway.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The last ad I saw for Saga gave an age limit of 55 for new business. I was with Saga at one time and then they refused to renew due to age. Cannot remember the age but I think it was 70.


I got a reasonable price from QuoteMeHappy.com when I was almost at retirement age. They may be worth a look. They're a purely internet based company.


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> If I pop mi clogs due to non treatment of a known condition, and the lack of treatment due soley to covid, what's to blame?



You're likely to be one of many.


----------



## DCLane (28 Sep 2021)

Everything finally packed for a trip to the Irish National TT/road races, we're up at 4am for a 9am ferry. National TT is Thursday (son's off early-ish, with riders such as Nicholas Roche, Ryan Mullan & Ben Healey about 40 minutes later), with the road race on Saturday morning.

The race manual's still not arrived ... 

No clue where the HQ is, or any other details. The Irish do like to do things _very_ last minute


----------



## Jenkins (28 Sep 2021)

My apologies for the bad language you may have just heard - I had a thigh muscle cramp up.


----------



## carpiste (28 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The last ad I saw for Saga gave an age limit of 55 for new business. I was with Saga at one time and then they refused to renew due to age. Cannot remember the age but I think it was 70.


Surely they can`t lawfully deny you insurance due to age? That`s discrimination I believe!


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> Everything finally packed for a trip to the Irish National TT/road races, we're up at 4am for a 9am ferry. National TT is Thursday (son's off early-ish, with riders such as Nicholas Roche, Ryan Mullan & Ben Healey about 40 minutes later), with the road race on Saturday morning.
> 
> The race manual's still not arrived ...
> 
> No clue where the HQ is, or any other details. The Irish do like to do things _very_ last minute


You up amongst the Wicklow Hills?

https://www.cyclingireland.ie/news-item/time-trial-national-championships-start-list-/


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> My apologies for the bad language you may have just heard - I had a thigh muscle cramp up.


That's why the bleeping machine was bleeping then.


----------



## DCLane (28 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You up amongst the Wicklow Hills?
> 
> https://www.cyclingireland.ie/news-item/time-trial-national-championships-start-list-/



Yes - staying in Wicklow for the Junior men's TT and Junior men's road race. My son's in both, although he's a 1st year Junior so it's experience rather than the pointy end. The last time he was over was in 2019 for the youth events, with this being higher-profile, and Covid stopping him from taking part in 2020 and the Junior track nationals earlier this year.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

I have a nice 

The "Proper Corn" popcorn is nowhere near as nice as the Tesco own brand. Thank goodness I bought it on sticker.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Sep 2021)

Jenkins said:


> My apologies for the bad language you may have just heard - I had a thigh muscle cramp up.


take some magnesium


----------



## rockyroller (29 Sep 2021)

they weren't wings, they were thighs. they weren't marinated all day, so I applied some sesame dressing & grilled them up. was all done in time for the real downpours, whew that was close!


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> take some magnesium


Will that stop the use of bad language?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> take some magnesium


Maybe potassium?
A banana would work, as it has magnesium, potassium, and calcium


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

Right, beddy-byes for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Maybe potassium?
> A banana would work, as it has magnesium, potassium, and calcium


+1 for 🍌


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2021)

Black bin day, today.. It's fairly full, this week, as lots of stuff has been cleared out. 
That means a charity shop run with the better things, too.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2021)

Another slippery start to the day
It's not raining here
Cat's been fed


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Sep 2021)

Windy with grey clouds scudding across the sky.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2021)

First cuppa drank 
Might have to start putting the bathroom light on to shower soon seeing as it's still dark at 6.30 am 
Office door opened


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Sep 2021)

The sun has put in an appearance now.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've put new sticky felt pads on all 6 dining chairs as the old ones had ceased to be sticky and had become annoying as they kept falling off.


Is that to stop people falling off them ?


----------



## Salad Dodger (29 Sep 2021)

Today, I shall be mainly waiting at my daughters house, for the arrival of some dining chairs. Then, I expect, I shall have to assemble said chairs and take all the wrapping home for disposal.

Oh, and I have a blood test at the doctors at lunchtime. He wants to measure the amount of blood in my alcohol circulation, or something ike that....


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2021)

pawl said:


> Wish I had enough to blow dry


Blow away more like !


----------



## tyred (29 Sep 2021)

After a horrible wet night it is a nice morning. I got the darkness into light effect on my morning ride today. Winter is really arriving.


----------



## DCLane (29 Sep 2021)

We're sat in the Premium lounge on the Stena ferry at Holyhead. The sea looks choppy with the lounge almost empty. 

This pair of riff-raff might eat all the cakes put out


----------



## oldwheels (29 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> Surely they can`t lawfully deny you insurance due to age? That`s discrimination I believe!


The camping and caravan club also refused to renew my motorhome cover at age 70. I got a better deal elsewhere but unfortunately they did not do car insurance otherwise I would have transferred when I sold the motorhome.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Sep 2021)

Supposed to be a better day here for one day only. Temp was 5.1C when I got up but will warm up if the sun shines.
Flu jab this morning interferes with my cycling but there are conflicting opinions on the wisdom of exercise after the jab. One says gentle exercise such as cycling would be ok. I wonder if they have ever cycled and my cycling is not terribly gentle due to steep hills.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The last ad I saw for Saga gave an age limit of 55 for new business. I was with Saga at one time and then they refused to renew due to age. Cannot remember the age but I think it was 70.


We found that they were very restrictive so we couldn't insure our car for our daughter to use in an emergency.


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Many opinions are allowed in the Other Place.
> This is Mundane News, where bin's are important, and drivel is worshipped.
> Personally, I frequent this place as I don't have to see endless posts about the BBC (Boris Brexit Covid)



So do I, But I couldn't let the nonsense pass.

Why do I get the blame?


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> If I pop mi clogs due to non treatment of a known condition, and the lack of treatment due soley to covid, what's to blame?



Who's to blame? We could have a long discussion on that, but this is not the place.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2021)

Morning .
It is bright and sunny here this morning .
Not sure if I have fully recovered from the weekend . I cycled out to the men's shed yesterday and was totally knackered when I got there . It is only 1.5 miles away but it is uphill and into a headwind . I had to have a rest before I could join in with the chat.
Not sure if I can manage a ride today .


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is that to stop people falling off them ?



Or you get a ripping sound as they do?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is bright and sunny here this morning .
> Not sure if I have fully recovered from the weekend . I cycled out to the men's shed yesterday and was totally knackered when I got there . It is only 1.5 miles away but it is uphill and into a headwind . I had to have a rest before I could join in with the chat.
> Not sure if I can manage a ride today .


You've earned a day off, there's always tomorrow 👍


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> You've earned a day off, there's always tomorrow 👍


Thanks but not according to the weather! 
I am listening to Ken Bruce at the moment . It will soon be time for Pop Master!
In the meantime I will think about a ride or not . My hands are going pale which isn't a good sign ! Shame as it looks lovely out .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2021)

When I swift on my tablet it says that my data isn't backed up ! 

A long way ? 

WIth evidence ?


----------



## tyred (29 Sep 2021)

Seems the nice bright morning earlier was just a false dawn. 

It's pouring rain now and basically dark


----------



## rockyroller (29 Sep 2021)

gropples? did the weatherman just predict gropples?


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> You've earned a day off, there's always tomorrow 👍


Why can't he have today?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2021)

Our rubbish bin has bin out and bin emptied . I have filled up my box of tablets .
Meanwhile I have been wondering which bike to ride . Carlton Clubman , Carlton Cobra, Dawes Red Feather, or Holdsworth Avanti ? 
I can ponder over it during Pop Master .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2021)

I'm updating the latest LibreOffice version. It's 7.2.1.2 if you're interested.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2021)

mybike said:


> So do I, But I couldn't let the nonsense pass.
> 
> Why do I get the blame?


I'm not blaming you or anyone 🤗 

BTW Bin's have bin emptied.. 👍


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> gropples? did the weatherman just predict gropples?


Perhaps graupel?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graupel
Like watery snow pellets.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Perhaps graupel?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graupel
> Like watery snow pellets.


Phew, that's a relief! Who knows how we would survive a gropple invasion?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2021)

I was planting up some pansies & violas this morning as a Sainsbury’s van pulled onto the kerb. Lady gets out and asks me where I want my shopping put, front or back door. 

I'd loved to have accepted it, but we hadn't ordered anything. Turns out she should have gone to No 39,not our house


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why can't he have today?


Who said he can't have today ? Not that l am entirely sure what "have today" means


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

Cool, bright and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept better last night, but I had to succumb to putting an extra throw on the bed and dig out a baggy t-shirt. 

Anyways, I spent the morning doing some writing and making a big cauldron of minestrone soup. I used the dented can of tomatoes I picked up for 15p on sticker last week. It really does help when you open a dented can inside a plastic bag. 

Might try cutting some grass this afternoon if the rain holds off.

It is almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

Oh, and my blue recycling wheelie bin was emptied this morning.

Seems like a day late is where we're at around here.


----------



## Speicher (29 Sep 2021)

I felt rather old yesterday, while watching "Pointless". Tis not Pointless itself that makes me feel old, btw.

One of the contestants said he found a new hobby. Turns out this was "exploring towns without using technology" !

I think I have had that hobby for more than half a century. No just tiny towns either, Lyon, Stockholm, Amsterdam, Bergen, Barcelona, and A Coruna, which is just the first half dozen off the top of my head.

For the benefit of our Foreign Correspondents, Pointless is a light-hearted quiz, but you need good general knowledge to succeed.


----------



## Speicher (29 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and my blue recycling wheelie bin was emptied this morning.
> 
> Seems like a day late is where we're at around here.


Round here we are only just starting the 21st Century.


----------



## carpiste (29 Sep 2021)

Had a lovely home made soup for lunch followed by yoghurt and tea. The weather is appalling once again, very grey, damp and miserable 
The soup is mostly Asparagus, some leek, onion and carrot. It is mostly yellow sticker produce too which is an added bonus 
Should be enough for tomorrows lunch unless it gets used as a starter this evening!


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

Nice lunch of two slices of toast (50-50 type bread this time), one with the last of the Englishman's Foot and one with Rillettes de Mans, plus a banana, a nectarine and two 

My punnet of chestnut mushrooms had gone t*ts up, so I shall have to re-think tonight's supper. I was going to a creamy mushroom and garlic sauce to go with pasta.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

Speicher said:


> I felt rather old yesterday, while watching "Pointless". Tis not Pointless itself that makes me feel old, btw.
> 
> One of the contestants said he found a new hobby. Turns out this was "exploring towns without using technology" !
> 
> ...



Well, the advantage is that not using technology is that there aren't any batteries to run out.  Can't beat a good old paper map. 

Oh, and Central African Republic...


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

Uh oh, it's suddenly gone *very* dark here. This is not looking good...


----------



## carpiste (29 Sep 2021)

Very dark out here too....
Fortunately I`m indoors on the computer so no need for the brolly yet  ☔


----------



## Ripple (29 Sep 2021)

Got my flu jab.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Sep 2021)

Ripple said:


> Got my flu jab.


I'm due next week I think.


----------



## Ripple (29 Sep 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I'm due next week I think.



I pay for it so I get it early.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Sep 2021)

Ripple said:


> I pay for it so I get it early.


I seem to get mine for free as I work with vulnerable people.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2021)

I took the saddle off my Clubman and put it on the Holdsworth Avanti and took that . I hadn't set the saddle height right , it was a bit low . How do people ride like that where they don't straighten their legs ? It felt like I was doing a Cossack dance !  I still can't get over how well the bike fits despite it being a small frame .
I went over to see my brother in Lacock , it was nice and sunny but with quite a bit of wind . I didn't stay long as grey clouds had started forming . I could see some storm clouds forming over my home when I was a couple of miles away . I was just a mile from home when it absolutely hammered down . I got wet !
I did about 10 miles at a guess, I'll have to check on the map later .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2021)

12 miles , 636 so far this year on 11 different bikes .


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

Well, the "uh oh, it's gone very dark" resulted shortly afterwards in a shower of biblical proportions.

Needless to say the mower got left in the garage, and I have been writing instead.

Time to knock off for a break and watch Antiques Road Trip...


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2021)

4½ mile walk to the shops & back this morning to pick up some odds and ends, then some gardening.
I picked No1 grandson up from school this afternoon that added 1½ miles to my daily exercise as I park up before the one way circuit in the village to avoid them what can't be bothered to walk more than 20 steps to pick their kids up, thus blocking all the roads and pathways near the schools.
We've usually got the ¾ mile back to the car by the time people have managed to drive the same distance..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2021)

I've been indoors all day so I popped out for a coffee. Though it's sunny, it's not far off woolly hat weather.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2021)

I'm back and heating up the oven for a shop-bought pizza. It says on the pack that it's hand-topped. I've checked and there's not even the trace of a finger there.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

I have a  and a cinnamon biskit.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've been indoors all day so I popped out for a coffee. Though it's sunny, it's not far off woolly hat weather.



It's chilly here.

I've broken out the fluffy pink socks.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2021)

Pie and chips for tea was superb


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm back and heating up the oven for a shop-bought pizza. It says on the pack that it's hand-topped. I've checked and there's not even the trace of a finger there.


Have you dusted it for plinger frints ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2021)

Is anyone else having problems with upper and lower case letters messing aBoUt ?


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

Poppy has just pogoed several feet up the curtains to catch a sky raisin. And she's eaten it as well...

Not bad for a 12 year old cat.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

And there's also the small matter of Arsenal v Spurs in the ladies' FA Cup.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2021)

At work today I noticed that tomorrows lesson is "The German constitution and government", and more importantly I'm the "seminar leader"

B*gg*r.

Just spent half an hour gathering pictures of the various state institutions and president so I have something to show my clients in the lesson...


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2021)

There is going to be some classic car racing at Castle Combe on Saturday ! 

THe trouble is torrential rain is forecast for the afternoon !


----------



## Rusty Nails (29 Sep 2021)

Sitting here reading this thread as my wife is watching a recording of Bake-Off and I haven't got anything more interesting to do. I've already washed my hair and my toe-nails don't need cutting.


----------



## Rocky (29 Sep 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Sitting here reading this thread as my wife is watching a recording of Bake-Off and I haven't got anything more interesting to do. I've already washed my hair and my toe-nails don't need cutting.


I must say you are looking very smart, Rusty.


----------



## Rusty Nails (29 Sep 2021)

Rocky said:


> I must say you are looking very smart, Rusty.


Since I retired I don't do smart, other than funerals and weddings, and there's more of the former these days.

Luckily washing my hair takes less time, but cutting the toe-nails is a swine on the back.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is anyone else having problems with upper and lower case letters messing aBoUt ?



nO


----------



## Rocky (29 Sep 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Since I retired I don't do smart, other than funerals and weddings, and there's more of the former these days.
> 
> Luckily washing my hair takes less time, but cutting the toe-nails is a swine on the back.


Blimey......you are describing me to a tee there........no shirts with collars or ties, mostly t-shirts, cargo/hiking trousers, trainers (definitely not leather shoes), fleeces and not jackets.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Sep 2021)

I have been praised in the past for instilling a strong sense of punctuality and timekeeping in my children. 

This backfires when you are 10 minutes late leaving work which in turn makes your daughter 10 minutes late for her music theory class. I got a full dressing down including how I've let her down, how her music theory work will suffer (and general education), what a bad example I am to my children, and how I should be thoroughly disgusted with myself for being late.

She's 10 years old.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2021)

Rocky said:


> Blimey......you are describing me to a tee there........no shirts with collars or ties, mostly t-shirts, cargo/hiking trousers, trainers (definitely not leather shoes), fleeces and not jackets.


I'm in the same retiree uniform, though, as a natural rebel, I'm wearing an unbuttoned collar with an untucked in shirt.


----------



## Moon bunny (29 Sep 2021)

Rocky said:


> Blimey......you are describing me to a tee there........no shirts with collars or ties, mostly t-shirts, cargo/hiking trousers, trainers (definitely not leather shoes), fleeces and not jackets.


 *ignore*


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Sep 2021)

I was going to check out Mr Starmer's 89 minute speech, but decided on 90 mins of Man Utd game instead. Hope the extra minute is worth it?


----------



## Rusty Nails (29 Sep 2021)

Rocky said:


> Blimey......you are describing me to a tee there........no shirts with collars or ties, mostly t-shirts, cargo/hiking trousers, trainers (definitely not leather shoes), fleeces and not jackets.


Deciding what to wear in the mornings is not a chore and, as often as not is just a slight variation on the day before for hygiene reasons and to avoid war in the house. My polo shirts, shorts and jeans are fashionably, but naturally, distressed and socks are not worn between April and October.

Memo to self: October is on Friday, it's getting colder so need to sort out the sock drawer and find a few long sleeve tops.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've been indoors all day so I popped out for a coffee. Though it's sunny, it's not far off woolly hat weather.


Hopefully you'll have more than just a woolly hat on!


----------



## Rocky (29 Sep 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> *ignore*


After a lifetime of suits, smart shoes, ironed shirts and ties.......it's an absolute joy to be a scruffy b*stard. I can't remember the last time I ironed a shirt or took a suit to the dry cleaners. I feel liberated.


----------



## Rocky (29 Sep 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Deciding what to wear in the mornings is not a chore and, as often as not is just a slight variation on the day before for hygiene reasons and to avoid war in the house. My polo shirts, shorts and jeans are fashionably, but naturally, distressed and socks are not worn between April and October.
> 
> Memo to self: October is on Friday, it's getting colder so need to sort out the sock drawer and find a few long sleeve tops.


The philosopher Derek Parfitt (who died a couple of years ago) had 7 identical blue suits. He said it saved him time choosing what to wear in the morning and gave him more time for philosophising.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Memo to self: October is on Friday, it's getting colder so need to sort out the sock drawer and find a few long sleeve tops.



Hope you can squeeze it in between heir (bummer, _hair_) washing and clipping your toenails.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Sep 2021)

New Cat settling in OK, bit of hissing/growling but no 'fur on end' poetry yet.

Not sure if we're fostering or adopting yet, she's Grandaugher No 4's cat but her and her boyfriend have lost their rented house (Landlord is selling up) so they're back with parents and trying to save a deposit to buy somewhere instead of renting. The Cat (Winter) can't stay with them cos of a Dog so how long we've got her for isn't known


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2021)

Rocky said:


> Blimey......you are describing me to a tee there........no shirts with collars or ties, mostly t-shirts, cargo/hiking trousers, trainers (definitely not leather shoes), fleeces and not jackets.



I dislike wearing T-shirts without a collar; work would prefer me to wear a bright red T-shirt when I have contact with customers but so far I've got away with ignoring that, apart from special events. I have carpenters trousers for work, three pairs pretty much all the same, and a drawer full of polo shirts. For a long time they were all black but I recently got overexcited and bought a blue and brown one. Work boots hide socks to they tend to be identical as well.

At weekends I go in the opposite direction with cargo trou' and a flannel shirt if cycling, or smart casuals if not.


----------



## Rusty Nails (29 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hope you can squeeze it in between heir washing and clipping your toenails.


My heir can wash himself. He's old enough!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> My heir can wash himself. He's old enough!



Autocorrect (or lack of concentration) strikes again...


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Autocorrect (or lack of concentration) strikes again...


Poor Workman tool blames.


----------



## carpiste (29 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is anyone else having problems with upper and lower case letters messing aBoUt ?


no butt mi protective test deems to bee haven different culties fur same treason!


----------



## carpiste (29 Sep 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Since I retired I don't do smart, other than funerals and weddings, and there's more of the former these days.
> 
> Luckily washing my hair takes less time, but cutting the toe-nails is a swine on the back.


As a result of having to be "smart" at work for over 30 years, since retiring I have gone completely the other way!
t-shirts, shorts or in winter tracksuit bottoms, flip flops, sandals and boots for winter. Socks only with the boots. Shave my head because there is hardly any left and use the trim setting to clean up my goatee and take of the guard to clean up the rest! I haven`t used a razor since I retired 6 years ago!
For going out or visits to hospital etc I have some cargo pants with a plain t-shirt. More than smart enough I think. I also have a few fleeces and jumpers, bought for birthday/ Christmas presents and the rest is pretty much all Primark


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

Had minestrone soup for supper, plus two fried eggs on toast, fried mushrooms (not the punnet that went t*ts up, but some of those big flat cap jobbies), fried tomatoes and sliced avocado, with a dab of sweet chilli sauce on the side.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

I'm sure I win the Mundaners' "dressing down" stakes. Am currently wearing a navy blue fleece onesie with monkeys on wearing pink bobble hats, and fluffy pink socks and knackered pink crocs.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

raleighnut said:


> New Cat settling in OK, bit of hissing/growling but no 'fur on end' poetry yet.
> 
> Not sure if we're fostering or adopting yet, she's Grandaugher No 4's cat but her and her boyfriend have lost their rented house (Landlord is selling up) so they're back with parents and trying to save a deposit to buy somewhere instead of renting. The Cat (Winter) can't stay with them cos of a Dog so how long we've got her for isn't known



You do realize that piccies are mandatory...


----------



## Rusty Nails (29 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm sure I win the Mundaners' "dressing down" stakes. Am currently wearing a navy blue fleece onesie with monkeys on wearing pink bobble hats, and fluffy pink socks and knackered pink crocs.



You do realise that piccies are mandatory...


----------



## carpiste (29 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> You do realize that piccies are mandatory...


I was going to say the same thing about your  navy "blue fleece onesie with monkeys on wearing pink bobble hats, and fluffy pink socks and knackered pink crocs"


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

Surely your imagination can supply a suitable image. I am not getting out my camera and tripod.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Surely your imagination can supply a suitable image. I am not getting out my camera and tripod.


Don't mobiles and tablets have cameras built in!


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't mobiles and tablets have cameras built in!



I don't have a tablet, and I'm currently using an original Nokia 3310 as my phone* 

* My smartphone is borked, and as I'm currently going nowhere, can't be bothered to replace it right now. Just don't use it enough.


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Surely your imagination can supply a suitable image. I am not getting out my camera and tripod.



A selfie will do.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

dave r said:


> A selfie will do.



An original Nokia 3310 doesn't have a camera


----------



## carpiste (29 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I don't have a tablet, and I'm currently using an original Nokia 3310 as my phone*
> 
> * My smartphone is borked, and as I'm currently going nowhere, can't be bothered to replace it right now. Just don't use it enough.


Any excuse


----------



## carpiste (29 Sep 2021)

Well it`s that time...





Boing! Night all


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm sure I win the Mundaners' "dressing down" stakes. Am currently wearing a navy blue fleece onesie with monkeys on wearing pink bobble hats, and fluffy pink socks and knackered pink crocs.


No wonder you get the best yellow sticker offers at your Saturday evening shop!


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No wonder you get the best yellow sticker offers at your Saturday evening shop!



I wear jeans, fleece and a jacket for that... Onsies no go out of the gate. 

Although I *have* seen people shuffling around Tesco in their jimjams...


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2021)

I have a nice  and some popcorn.

Forgot to mention that Arsenal Ladies beat the Spuds 5-1 this evening. Brighton & Hove Albion in the semis of the cup.


----------



## Tribansman (30 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a nice  and some popcorn.
> 
> Forgot to mention that Arsenal Ladies *roasted* the Spuds 5-1 this evening. Brighton & Hove Albion in the semis of the cup.


Ftfy


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2021)

Right, time to put the writing away and do a Zebedee and boing, boing, boing, boing off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (30 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> You do realize that piccies are mandatory...


She needs to settle in first


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Sep 2021)

It's going to be another wet day it seems.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2021)

Nice gentle 6 miles
Slightly raining and only just
Cat has been fed


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2021)

Showered in the dark
First cuppa drank
Cat litter changed


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Showered in the dark
> First cuppa drank
> Cat litter changed


The day has started well 👍


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2021)

Rocky said:


> After a lifetime of suits, smart shoes, ironed shirts and ties.......it's an absolute joy to be a scruffy b*stard. I can't remember the last time I ironed a shirt or took a suit to the dry cleaners. I feel liberated.


Did you collect the last one from the dry cleaners ?


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2021)

Good morning people,  Looks like we're not going far today, if we get a dry spell we'll be down the club later, my Good lady has a doctors appointment this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Surely your imagination can supply a suitable image. I am not getting out my camera and tripod.


JuSt a ROUgh sketch will do ! 

SEe it's happened again !


----------



## Tribansman (30 Sep 2021)

So...with today being the first proper autumnal day, when do you all put the heating on? I'm trying to persuade Mrs T to hold out till half term, esp with the burgeoning gas prices. And forecast for next two weeks looks like it's not going to dip too far in to single figures.

She has a pretty hefty dressing gown and fleecy slippers so I don't know what she's complaining about  and as for mini T, I think he could hold out till December!

Do I have any fellow misers or are you all it'll-come-on-when-thermostat-says-it-needs-to pragmatists?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> I wear jeans, fleece and a jacket for that... Onsies no go out of the gate.
> 
> Although I *have* seen people shuffling around Tesco in their jimjams...


Probably the workers .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2021)

Tribansman said:


> So...with today being the first proper autumnal day, when do you all put the heating on? I'm trying to persuade Mrs T to hold out till half term, esp with the burgeoning gas prices. And forecast for next two weeks looks like it's not going to dip too far in to single figures.
> 
> She has a pretty hefty dressing gown and fleecy slippers so I don't know what she's complaining about  and as for mini T, I think he could hold out till December!
> 
> Do I have any fellow misers or are you all it'll-come-on-when-thermostat-says-it-needs-to pragmatists?


Ours went on yesterday !


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> The day has started well 👍


Indeed and yours ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Sep 2021)

Tribansman said:


> So...with today being the first proper autumnal day, when do you all put the heating on? I'm trying to persuade Mrs T to hold out till half term, esp with the burgeoning gas prices. And forecast for next two weeks looks like it's not going to dip too far in to single figures.
> 
> She has a pretty hefty dressing gown and fleecy slippers so I don't know what she's complaining about  and as for mini T, I think he could hold out till December!
> 
> Do I have any fellow misers or are you all it'll-come-on-when-thermostat-says-it-needs-to pragmatists?


It’s a constant battle in our house. Our lass will have it on in the next week or so, me, I’d never turn it on. If I get cold I put a jumper on. If I get really cold I might put trousers on


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2021)

Tribansman said:


> So...with today being the first proper autumnal day, when do you all put the heating on? I'm trying to persuade Mrs T to hold out till half term, esp with the burgeoning gas prices. And forecast for next two weeks looks like it's not going to dip too far in to single figures.
> 
> She has a pretty hefty dressing gown and fleecy slippers so I don't know what she's complaining about  and as for mini T, I think he could hold out till December!
> 
> Do I have any fellow misers or are you all it'll-come-on-when-thermostat-says-it-needs-to pragmatists?


I have the living room heating on already, at a very low setting. The heating is included in the rent so there's no difference in cost for the tenants, though there will probably be a hike in the heating charge next year. I'm actually expecting a plumber to come today to fix the radiator in my bedroom, which will not work at any setting. As part of the eternal building works the cladding and insulation has been removed from the outside which means that when a north wind blows, an unheated, uninsulated room does not make for snug. And I like snug.

In other news, my first mug of the day has gone down well.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It’s a constant battle in our house. Our lass will have it on in the next week or so, me, I’d never turn it on. If I get cold I put a jumper on. If I get really cold I might put trousers on


ARe you running around in your house starkers ?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2021)

Morning.
It is grey and damp here. The weather that is ! 
We have had our gas fire taken out so it looks like I will be knocking out some bricks out of the wall to open out the fireplace .


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2021)

Got a bit damp on this morning's ride


----------



## carpiste (30 Sep 2021)

First cuppa drunk, second to follow very shortly 
Undecided what to have for breakfast but poached egg and toast sounds pretty good right now 
Big shop day and MrsC needs some new walking boots so we are off to decathlon and Go Outdoors.... I might have a look at the cycling gear as we`re there anyway


----------



## oldwheels (30 Sep 2021)

Wet and windy with gales forecast and rain looks like continuing indefinitely. 
Got my flu jab yesterday and for the first time I have had a mild reaction. Sore arm and not feeling too good. Took paracetamol to see if that helps. The jag itself was a bit sore as well which may be down to the nurse administering it. 
I get B12 injected every 12 weeks and this varies a lot. Sometimes painful and other times not. I keep the B12 ampules myself and make sure they are kept warm before injection as this has some influence. Due another one next week so something to look forward to.


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2021)

There's a rainfall warning in place for this evening apparently. I wonder how I'm supposed to tell the difference between it and a normal day


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> First cuppa drunk, second to follow very shortly
> Undecided what to have for breakfast but poached egg and toast sounds pretty good right now
> Big shop day and MrsC needs some new walking boots so we are off to decathlon and Go Outdoors.... I might have a look at the cycling gear as we`re there anyway


I do love a good poached egg.


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm updating the latest LibreOffice version. It's 7.2.1.2 if you're interested.



Is it worth it?


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cool, bright and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I slept better last night, but I had to succumb to putting an extra throw on the bed and dig out a baggy t-shirt.
> 
> ...



Don't seem to see 'blown' cans as much these days.


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm not blaming you or anyone 🤗
> 
> BTW Bin's have bin emptied.. 👍



No one else challenged those who started it.


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Since I retired I don't do smart, other than funerals and weddings, and there's more of the former these days.
> 
> Luckily washing my hair takes less time, but cutting the toe-nails is a swine on the back.



My toenails seem to have moved further away.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2021)

The squally rain blasted my begonias apart 😔 
Fortunately, they were coming to the end of their season anyway, but they did still had a few more weeks of floweriness in them.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> First cuppa drunk, second to follow very shortly
> Undecided what to have for breakfast but poached egg and toast sounds pretty good right now
> Big shop day and MrsC needs some new walking boots so we are off to decathlon and Go Outdoors.... I might have a look at the cycling gear as we`re there anyway


If you pay with Santander and click the offers, you get 7% discount at Go Outdoors. Offer ends today, though..


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2021)

We've failed UCI scrutineering massively in the national Irish championships: fixed (eventually) and set to go.

Some big names here for the Irish TT (Ryan Mullen 2 cars down, Trinity racing opposite) and my battered Pug Tepee looks low-rent 

All set to go just after 11am ...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> At work today I noticed that tomorrows lesson is "The German constitution and government", and more importantly I'm the "seminar leader"
> 
> B*gg*r.
> 
> Just spent half an hour gathering pictures of the various state institutions and president so I have something to show my clients in the lesson...



Survived. Lots of pictures and some videos provided by various agencies (Bless 'em) hid most of the gaps in my knowledge...


----------



## rockyroller (30 Sep 2021)

oh man, is it Friday yet?


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh man, is it Friday yet?


Nearly there!


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully you'll have more than just a woolly hat on!



I actually put my hat on when I took the dog out for a walk. I had to cut it short when I realised I'd just used the last poo bag twice.

No pictures, sorry, but I was grateful for the large wet leaves.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh man, is it Friday yet?


It is Friday Eve.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Sep 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Indeed and yours ?


Depends on how one defines "well" certainly been busy drove to see a friend who has a delivery of feed for our horses. loading feed , back to horses , unloading feed . Checking all well with the animals then back home to let the dogs out for a run . Realised that l forgot to take any bread out of the freezer so now waiting for a baguette to thaw out (it's in the car in the sun ,bloody hot so shouldn't have too long to wait for lunch ). Stopped to get diesel and another driver (French) asked me directions to a local town and l amazed myself because l understood everything he was asking and l could reply giving him directions also in French and that isn't always that easy for me  So yes , so far so good !!


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> We've failed UCI scrutineering massively in the national Irish championships: fixed (eventually) and set to go.
> 
> Some big names here for the Irish TT (Ryan Mullen 2 cars down, Trinity racing opposite) and my battered Pug Tepee looks low-rent
> 
> All set to go just after 11am ...



What did you fail on - weight? A brick in a bottle cage might help !


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2021)

Writing down my list of "need to take to the caravan" for this weekend's MTB'ing. Top of the list is air freshener and loo roll - 5 or 6 blokes drinking and eating everything in sight might mean the loo gets a hammering ! 

Also loads of bananas, as my MPB (miles per banana) isn't great. 

Loo roll
Air freshener
BEER !!! 
Bananas
Milk for coffee
Energy drink
Spare tyres 26 and 27.5 (no spares but MrsF's has 29ers).
Tool box and stand
Spare nuts/bolts
Track pump
Heated clothes airer (it's going to be wet)
Spare clothes
Rucksack and 'bladder'.
Body armour !!
Rear 'splash guard (did I say it's going to be wet).
More Beer


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh man, is it Friday yet?


I thought it was but it isn't !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2021)

Well, my plumber timed his arrival to coincide perfectly with the fire alarms going off, the Fire Brigade arriving in force, and the shut down of the boiler, meaning he couldn't do any repairs because there was no water flow in the radiator system. I stayed in London for that wasted moment of chaos. I'm not a bappy hunny.


----------



## Speicher (30 Sep 2021)

Another neighbour has moved out today. 

They have given me their new address.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Sep 2021)

Illaveago said:


> ARe you running around in your house starkers ?



She wishes; shorts and t shirt all year round.


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> What did you fail on - weight? A brick in a bottle cage might help !




No, we passed on weight, crank position, crank/pedal height, fork width, saddle height and position, bar height, gearing, frame fill.

But ... We failed on bike length, TT position and bar/shifter length. To remedy the fails it was either move the saddle and bars back a lot (impossible as the saddle's already as far back as possible) or move the ski bars back. We went back 10cm, with altered tilt, and passed.

There's an official UCI jig and it's the first time his current TT bike had been near one.


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> No, we passed on weight, crank position, crank/pedal height, fork width, saddle height and position, bar height, gearing, frame fill.
> 
> But ... We failed on bike length, TT position and bar/shifter length. To remedy the fails it was either move the saddle and bars back a lot (impossible as the saddle's already as far back as possible) or move the ski bars back. We went back 10cm, with altered tilt, and passed.
> 
> There's an official UCI jig and it's the first time his current TT bike had been near one.



10cm, that's a big change, although being young, I assume the 'stretch' was no issue.


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2021)

fossyant said:


> 10cm, that's a big change, although being young, I assume the 'stretch' was no issue.



Not stretch ... Shrinkage. The ski bars needed moving back. All done now. He's had better rides, but will go again in the national road race on Saturday.


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2021)

DCLane said:


> Not stretch ... Shrinkage. The ski bars needed moving back. All done now. He's had better rides, but will go again in the national road race on Saturday.



I wasn't clear - he managed the stretched position before ! Benefits on young age


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2021)

Cool, blustery and grey here chez Casa Reynard. It rained overnight and early doors, but it's currently not raining.

I have spent the morning writing, although I took time out to peel and chop veggies and cut chips for tonight's supper.

It is almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2021)

Tribansman said:


> So...with today being the first proper autumnal day, when do you all put the heating on? I'm trying to persuade Mrs T to hold out till half term, esp with the burgeoning gas prices. And forecast for next two weeks looks like it's not going to dip too far in to single figures.
> 
> She has a pretty hefty dressing gown and fleecy slippers so I don't know what she's complaining about  and as for mini T, I think he could hold out till December!
> 
> Do I have any fellow misers or are you all it'll-come-on-when-thermostat-says-it-needs-to pragmatists?



I put on one of my storage heaters on last night. Have also added an extra fleece throw to the bed and have called time on sleeping in the buff for this year.

No mains gas out here in the boonies, and I don't have a safe place to put a tank for heating oil. So it's storage heaters, oil radiators and solid fuel here. It's coming into firewood chopping season.

It's currently 18 degrees in the house downstairs and 20 upstairs.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Sep 2021)

Spent a lot of time sorting through old photos for local ones of general interest to the maximum number of people. 
Came on this one from a yacht cruise in company. On Gigha we decided to hire bikes and were told to pick one from the pile outside. First one I took had no working brakes so got another, no brakes and so it continued until I settled for one with no brakes. Elfin safety?


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2021)

Just been poking around on the 'bay as I quite like the idea of a silver propelling pencil for myself. One I've been keeping my eye on didn't sell.

It's been re-listed.

At a somewhat higher price.

If it's not going to sell at £35, it's not going to sell at £45. 

The issue with it is damage. There's a dent on the end cap and a previous owner obviously had a penchant for chewing their writing implements, as there are teeth marks on the tip. Of course it's no good as a gift, but I don't mind that if I'm going to be using it. But the hell I'm paying close to retail prices.

Makes me wonder as to the intelligence of some sellers on there...

I *may* go down the easy route and get me a Parker 51 instead, as it would go rather nicely with my Parker 51 fountain pen.


----------



## carpiste (30 Sep 2021)

After a trip to Decathlon MrsC has now got a great pair of waterproof walking boots and I got a pair of Autumn/winter gloves. 
Got lots of veg from Aldis along with some fish and bits. Will be making soup shortly and then a lie down as I had a rubbish sleep last night.
On the weather front it`s still windy, grey and continues to drizzle!


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2021)

A very nice lunch of two slices of toast, one with Rillettes de Mans, one with Gruyere cheese, plus a minneola, a nectarine and two 

It is currently not raining here, but the wind has definitely picked up since this morning.

The beans in my minestrone soup may have had something to do with that...


----------



## slowmotion (30 Sep 2021)

Thwack..........thwack! Two pitifully small mice in less than twelve hours. I suppose they must be refugees from the garden as the weather has got a bit colder.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Sep 2021)

I should have added on a bit about our bikes with no brakes on Gigha. We had been instructed to visit the parents of my regular crew who could not get time off to come along on this trip. They had a dairy farm and were very hospitable. A bottle of whisky was opened and consumed and a merry time was had by all. When we left to go back to our boats brakes were of no importance anymore. Fortunately in those days Gigha had very little traffic and we got back unscathed.


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2021)

Better go and ride home from the office, I am going to get wet.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2021)

It is now raining.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2021)

Speicher said:


> Another neighbour has moved out today.
> 
> They have given me their new address.



A neighbour of ours moved out a few weeks ago, I came out the following day to discover they'd given my car a clout with the big van they were using but hadn't said anything to me about it, and I have no idea where they moved to, I had to spend an hour tidying up the body work afterwards.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2021)

It is still 

I need a wee and I need a 

Will do the former while the latter is brewing.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (30 Sep 2021)

I am unable to obtain a chocolate bar from the vending machine because the person responsible for filling it hasn't labelled the products.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Sep 2021)

Croaky voice and sore throat. Grrr.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Sep 2021)

Ordered some offset struts so I can fit a tubus rack to my recumbent. Mini tour. Planned for end of Oct.


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2021)

Low Gear Guy said:


> I am unable to obtain a chocolate bar from the vending machine because the person responsible for filling it hasn't labelled the products.
> View attachment 611561


Save your money. If it is anything like the one at work, they usually stick in it


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2021)

Still raining heavily

Lucky I live on the top of a hill as I am sure there is probably flooding somewhere.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2021)

It is no longer raining here.

Anyways, it's time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2021)

Opera Web browser is doing an update.


----------



## Kempstonian (30 Sep 2021)

Just watched a video of Joss Lowden's women's hour record attempt. Well worth watching, even if just watching it exhausted me!


----------



## carpiste (30 Sep 2021)

Reynard said:


> It is still
> 
> I need a wee and I need a
> 
> Will do the former while the latter is brewing.


If you do that in reverse then after you have drank the tea you`ll be ready for a wee anyway, saving both time and toilet water! 
I`m like the proper little eco warrior


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2021)

Nearly Friday


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2021)

Lovely supper of minestrone soup followed by cold roast pork, triple-cooked chips and steamed kale, carrots and peas.


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2021)

WordPress editor hung up for reasons unknown and the autosave thingy hadn't worked so I lost about an hour's work

I never had problems with it before.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Just watched a video of Joss Lowden's women's hour record attempt. Well worth watching, even if just watching it exhausted me!


No just an attempt - world record. If she'd set off in the opposite direction she would have cycled -48.405km. Which, I guess, would also have been a world record.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2021)

That's it.. I'm doing no more work this month!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2021)

carpiste said:


> If you do that in reverse then after you have drank the tea you`ll be ready for a wee anyway, saving both time and toilet water!
> I`m like the proper little eco warrior


And the time poor could have a shewee tea.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2021)

Also having a few 'pooter hiccups here this evening. Google Chrome is throwing a bit of a hissy fit and won't display some web pages. Keep getting error messages that the system clock is ahead, but it's not.

Done all the obvious things like clearing browser history, reloading chrome etc, but to no avail.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Survived. Lots of pictures and some videos provided by various agencies (Bless 'em) hid most of the gaps in my knowledge...


Wasn't that cheating?


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2021)

Low Gear Guy said:


> I am unable to obtain a chocolate bar from the vending machine because the person responsible for filling it hasn't labelled the products.
> View attachment 611561


"A" is usually the bottom shelf, with the numbers reading left to right. 
Or the shelves are numbered from the bottom, with the letters running left to right.

Easy work out!


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Just watched a video of Joss Lowden's women's hour record attempt. Well worth watching, even if just watching it exhausted me!


You'll be knackered if we all watch it then.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2021)

Hmmm, access to CycleChat is fine (obviously, since I'm here), Book of Faces is fine, as is the Bay of E and my web mail.

Suspect the problem is somewhere else other than at my end.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2021)

Anyways, time for a


----------



## carpiste (30 Sep 2021)

Just s#ent about 2 hours searching for la#to#s, as mine, as you can see, has no ( letter to the right to the o
Also it seems the close brackets key and the backs#ace! Some of the other keys are not working intermittently too!
I`ve looked after this la#to# for 1 years but now it has come to the time to let it go 
New one ordered and can collect tomorrow morning from Ashton. Convenient really as I have agreed to #ick u# Grandson from Hyde Utd as he is finishing early after training 
I think tomorrow will be s#ent setting up a new la#to# 
I just realised this message is more like a #uzzle and far from mundane! Sorry


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2021)

Time to visit the Land of Nod I think. 

Hope I get a seat on the bus.


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2021)

In our B&B someone in the room next to us - beyond our bathroom - is a loud snorer


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2021)

Ripple said:


> Got my flu jab.


Saturday afternoon for me - booked so that it can be done on the way home from work.

I get mine because I'm getting old.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Saturday afternoon for me - booked so that it can be done on the way home from work.
> 
> I get mine because I'm getting old.


There's not many getting younger these days.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2021)

Tribansman said:


> *So...with today being the first proper autumnal day, when do you all put the heating on*? I'm trying to persuade Mrs T to hold out till half term, esp with the burgeoning gas prices. And forecast for next two weeks looks like it's not going to dip too far in to single figures.
> 
> She has a pretty hefty dressing gown and fleecy slippers so I don't know what she's complaining about  and as for mini T, I think he could hold out till December!
> 
> Do I have any fellow misers or are you all it'll-come-on-when-thermostat-says-it-needs-to pragmatists?


November.

And then only for a few hours on low in the evening when I'm home from work. Other times are what jumpers/fleeces, etc are designed for as I find an over heated house uncomfortable.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Just s#ent about 2 hours searching for la#to#s, as mine, as you can see, has no ( letter to the right to the o
> Also it seems the close brackets key and the backs#ace! Some of the other keys are not working intermittently too!
> I`ve looked after this la#to# for 1 years but now it has come to the time to let it go
> New one ordered and can collect tomorrow morning from Ashton. Convenient really as I have agreed to #ick u# Grandson from Hyde Utd as he is finishing early after training
> ...



Mmmm, did you look into getting a replacement keyboard? I've done that in the past.

This laptop is missing a couple of keys, but nothing critical. Small bits of plastic don't to too well with 5kg of tortoiseshell cat landing on them... 

I do need a spare power cable thingy for it though, as I keep one upstairs and one downstairs, and the downstairs one is knackered.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2021)

Quick update from Wednesday. First live music event in 18 months was most needed - I'd forgotten how good it was to be able to 'feel' the bass & drums at volume & to be partially deaf for a bit afterwards. Even better is that by slipstreaming HGVs & keeping my speed down on the A14, I can do the next one ( Lanterns on the Lake @ Cambridge's Storey's Field Centre) without needing to get more diesel.

Thursday - mostly good news. Had an email advising that another gig been put back to next year, but found four more to book up for(!) and all I needed to do was swap one day off at work. Did sweet FA all day apart from one bike ride.

Friday will be ironing, bike maintenance, an evening in Ipswich and wondering how on earth I'm going to cope with going back to work early on Saturday morning.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

I've drunk my  and saved my writing efforts and now it's time to head off up the wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2021)

PPFOTMNR


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't that cheating?



The German government makes a lot of resources about the political system which they encourage us to use, and in theory when teaching you're supposed to change the method you use at least once every 45 minutes

In other words I was cheating, but I think I can blag my way out of it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Oct 2021)

Strange one yesterday. Hardly mundane, but I thought you would appreciate the randomness of it.

I was out with a group on bikes and we were stood on the footpath in a housing estate. It's raining quite a bit. We're talking and I hear this, 'Excuse me!' behind me. I turn around and there is a chap on the opposite side of the road, sat on the footpath. He evidently has two broken legs - casts on both around his feet and up to his knees. He also seems a little... under the influence.

He shouts again, 'Could you give me a lift on one of those?' He points at the bike.

'No, we can't,' says I. I'm working, I'm with a group of young children and he's not insured.

I hear a quiet 'Oh,' and I carry on working. At least I try. The kids I'm with are distracted by a man with two broken legs propelling himself along the footpath, across the road and continuing up the footpath on the opposite side of the road. He's sat on his bottom, throwing his legs forward and pushing off with his hands to make forward motion. 

We continue and eventually change location to further up the road and around a corner. Twenty minutes later, along comes the bottom-shuffler. 

A car pulls up and someone gets out clearly going into their house with a shopping bag. The bottom-shuffler shouts to them. I'm still trying to deliver to the kids who are understandably distracted by the drama. Car-person gives bottom-shuffler a lift up into the car and drives off.

My colleague and I look at each other with bemused expressions and draw the kids attention back to our delivery.

You could not make this up. I just wanted to laugh. I felt sorry for the chap, but I'm repsonsible for my charges.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2021)

Dark still outside
Wind is whistling well 
Cat has been fed


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2021)

I wonder if uncle Ernie will visit


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I wonder if uncle Ernie will visit


Not released till tomorrow 
First cuppa went down well


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> No, we passed on weight, crank position, crank/pedal height, fork width, saddle height and position, bar height, gearing, frame fill.
> 
> But ... We failed on bike length, TT position and bar/shifter length. To remedy the fails it was either move the saddle and bars back a lot (impossible as the saddle's already as far back as possible) or move the ski bars back. We went back 10cm, with altered tilt, and passed.
> 
> There's an official UCI jig and it's the first time his current TT bike had been near one.


Are they worried that a longer bike could cross the line ahead of a shorter bike ?


----------



## DCLane (1 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Are they worried that a longer bike could cross the line ahead of a shorter bike ?



Not a clue; everyone had timing chips. It's an official UCI regulation for TT bikes, so British Cycling use the same jig.

Cycling Time Trials in the UK however aren't UCI so stick two fingers up at them in terms of frame regulations


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2021)

Just asked my mother what she wanted for her next birthday , she answered a Macdonald's as she has never had one


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> A neighbour of ours moved out a few weeks ago, I came out the following day to discover they'd given my car a clout with the big van they were using but hadn't said anything to me about it, and I have no idea where they moved to, I had to spend an hour tidying up the body work afterwards.


Sorry to hear that !  Have any of your neighbours got security cameras or know of their new address ?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> Not a clue; everyone had timing chips. It's an official UCI regulation for TT bikes, so British Cycling use the same jig.
> 
> Cycling Time Trials in the UK however aren't UCI so stick two fingers up at them in terms of frame regulations


So if you are a big cyclist you would have to squeeze onto a bike which fits their dimensions ? 

A bit like what Graeme Obrea did in the film The Flying Scotsman .


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry to hear that !  Have any of your neighbours got security cameras or know of their new address ?



Not that I'm aware of, its annoying but I've sorted the car out now.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2021)

Morning.
I have wonded the bremium ponds! I will now be able to go on a world cruise ! £25.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2021)

We have a parcel delivery . Any time until 6 pm !


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2021)

Mucky lads weekend coming up. 5-6 of us off to my van in Wales. Penmachno and Llandegla are on the cards, as well as beer, pool, darts, chippy tea and a curry.


----------



## tyred (1 Oct 2021)

It's the 31st of September 

I managed to get my usual 13 mile morning loop in without getting wet but have to concede that it's getting a bit cold for shorts.


----------



## DCLane (1 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> So if you are a big cyclist you would have to squeeze onto a bike which fits their dimensions ?
> 
> A bit like what Graeme Obrea did in the film The Flying Scotsman .



Basically, yes. One of my son's team-mates is 6' 7" and had to borrow a smaller TT bike as his XXL one was never going to fit in the jig.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2021)

I've got David Cassidy singing away in my head ! 
He's singing "How can I?"
I could ask a similar question! How does he fit ?


----------



## oldwheels (1 Oct 2021)

Currently sunshine but I came back indoors because it was pouring rain after testing my new scythe. Everything is sodden so the real work will have to wait.
Calmac putting out dire warnings for afternoon ferry sailings as gales and heavy rain are forecast to start soon. 
No triking for a few days if forecast is correct but by then the mad drivers will be out. Not just the racing types but the boy racers get infected. 
The rally organisers have been putting out warnings to competitors and hangers on to remember they are in a foreign country and the rules for face coverings etc are different. Not that a lot of them will bother. They are too self important to comply with petty rules.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've got David Cassidy singing away in my head !
> He's singing "How can I?"
> I could ask a similar question! How does he fit ?



No no no, no ! 

No David Cassidy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've got David Cassidy singing away in my head !
> He's singing "How can I?"
> I could ask a similar question! How does he fit ?


I know it's a big ask, but can you keep him there? Under no circumstances let him out.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Oct 2021)

Just looked out my front window and realised it was not rain falling but hailstones. Welcome to October.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Mucky lads weekend coming up. 5-6 of us off to my van in Wales. Penmachno and Llandegla are on the cards, as well as beer, pool, darts, chippy tea and a curry.



A weekend to which the term "Blast radius "could apply...


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2021)

Is it lunchtime yet?

No.

Bummer.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A weekend to which the term "Blast radius "could apply...



I have purchased extra loo roll and air freshener.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is it lunchtime yet?No.Bummer.


just had some sesame noodles for breakfast does that count?


----------



## mybike (1 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> Not stretch ... Shrinkage. The ski bars needed moving back. All done now. He's had better rides, but will go again in the national road race on Saturday.



I take it 'ski bars' are the bars that stretch out ahead, on the handlebars, that give a change of position.


----------



## mybike (1 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> called time on sleeping in the buff for this year.



TMI


----------



## oldwheels (1 Oct 2021)

A minor Victor Meldrew moment. 
I bought some pease meal from an on line health food store. Inside the box are two bits of paper. One with details of the charges which do not make much sense as they appear to have undercharged me by £1.30.
The other bit tells me in large letters that if I have NOT RECEIVED my order to email them.


----------



## Speicher (1 Oct 2021)

Slightly chaotic here today. I think the new people moving in were here before the current occupants had finished moving out.  Five removal vans, or was it six, parked up so as not to block people's driveways, take up a lot of space. 

That is the house four doors up, not two doors down or opposite.  The house two doors up will be next, I assume.

So far, by way of four-legged occupants, we have:

One cat that stays indoors, and is described by its staff as a "psycho" cat. If she had not adopted it, it would have had to be euthanised. 
One small Jack Russell, a well-behaved, well-trained dog.


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Oct 2021)

Feeling better now. The kick ass medication is working but I now have a 200 quid medical bill that BUPA will be paying for.  Will try and get out on the bike for a quickie tomorrow. Long holiday weekend as 1st October is Flags%$gger day here (National Day officially, the establishment of the PRC). Flags everywhere.

Had to meet Wil (Mr Cookiemonster) earlier so took an opportunity to go to my favourite vinyl shop here in HK (Wan Chai) and spent too much on vinyl, as ever🤣.

Off to see the new Bond movie tomorrow. Looking forward to that. 

Still not cooling down weather wise, 34c today, in early October. This is shaping up to be the hottest year on record in HK according to the experts.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

Mild, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

We just has a power cut that lasted about 5 minutes.

Anyways, I went out to Littleport this morning to post a letter for the parental unit and to drop off her prescription at the quack. There weren't any queues at the petrol station (BP) on the junction of the A10 and Wisbech Road - seemed to be coming and going, although parts of the forecourt were coned off, and a couple of blokes in hi-vis were windmilling their arms every time someone pulled in. Looks like they have fuel, but either a) not a lot or b) either only petrol or diesel.

It rained overnight, but has been dry and blustery since, so I may get the mower out after lunch. On the forecast it looks like the promised showers will be much further to the east.

Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> Basically, yes. One of my son's team-mates us 6' 7" and had to borrow a smaller TT bike as his XXL one was never going to fit in the jig.



On that premise, I doubt any of my bikes would fit in the jig either...


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Feeling better now. The kick ass medication is working but I now have a 200 quid medical bill that BUPA will be paying for.  Will try and get out on the bike for a quickie tomorrow. Long holiday weekend as 1st October is Flags%$gger day here (National Day officially, the establishment of the PRC). Flags everywhere.
> 
> Had to meet Wil (Mr Cookiemonster) earlier so took an opportunity to go to my favourite vinyl shop here in HK (in Wan Chai) and spent too much on vinyl, as ever🤣.
> 
> ...



Glad you're feeling more chipper xxx


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Feeling better now. The kick ass medication is working but I now have a 200 quid medical bill that BUPA will be paying for.  Will try and get out on the bike for a quickie tomorrow. Long holiday weekend as 1st October is Flags%$gger day here (National Day officially, the establishment of the PRC). Flags everywhere.
> 
> Had to meet Wil (Mr Cookiemonster) earlier so took an opportunity to go to my favourite vinyl shop here in HK (Wan Chai) and spent too much on vinyl, as ever🤣.
> 
> ...


Oh boy reading your posts , l have a distinct sense of deja vu . I didn't actually live in HK but l did frequent the FC club and sailed in the HK to Macau yacht race a few times. Hong Kong was my base and jumping off point to the factories we were employing on the mainland. Very happy memories and the best food (and weirdest) l have eaten . I can't believe it was twenty years ago


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know it's a big ask, but can you keep him there? Under no circumstances let him out.


Ere! I've got work to do ! I can't have him getting in the way of my brain cells . Who knows what will happen !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2021)

We have had the gas fire taken out which left a hole in the wall . My wife decided that she wanted an open type fire place so I have been hammering away with a brick bolster this morning to remove the rest of the brickwork . I have got most of it out but there is one big block which is resisting . I decided to clean up for today. I swept up most of the rubble and decided to use our industrial type vacuum cleaner to suck up the dust and small rubble . It wasn't sucking well . I took it apart and gave the filter a good clean . I put it back together band switched on ! A large plume of dust shot out of the pipe !  I thought I had pressed the wrong switch ! I had put the pipe on the wrong end ! 
See what a David Cassidy can do when he gets into your head !


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oh boy reading your posts , l have a distinct sense of deja vu . I didn't actually live in HK but l did frequent the FC club and sailed in the HK to Macau yacht race a few times. Hong Kong was my base and jumping off point to the factories we were employing on the mainland. Very happy memories and the best food (and weirdest) l have eaten . I can't believe it was twenty years ago



When all this Covid madness has settled down, feel free to come over. Bring a bike.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> When all this Covid madness has settled down, feel free to come over. Bring a bike.


I could give it a go with the bike idea, l wonder if my Cathay Pacific frequent flyer club membership is still valid...l've still got my members pass etc.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2021)

I'm in Wymondham, pronounced 'Wyndham', not 'Wymondamananom' as some folk think..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Wymondham, pronounced 'Wyndham', not 'Wymondamananom' as some folk think..



There is a nice cafe there, though it probably is shut right now. 

Unless you mean the Norfolk one and not the Leicestershire one


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2021)

There goes the end of working week hooter


----------



## mybike (1 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Also having a few 'pooter hiccups here this evening. Google Chrome is throwing a bit of a hissy fit and won't display some web pages. Keep getting error messages that the system clock is ahead, but it's not.
> 
> Done all the obvious things like clearing browser history, reloading chrome etc, but to no avail.



Is it a problem with security certs?


----------



## mybike (1 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Just s#ent about 2 hours searching for la#to#s, as mine, as you can see, has no ( letter to the right to the o
> Also it seems the close brackets key and the backs#ace! Some of the other keys are not working intermittently too!
> I`ve looked after this la#to# for 1 years but now it has come to the time to let it go
> New one ordered and can collect tomorrow morning from Ashton. Convenient really as I have agreed to #ick u# Grandson from Hyde Utd as he is finishing early after training
> ...



If it's just the keyboard, you might be able to replace it.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Oct 2021)

Rather annoying, I don't appear to have won the Planet Rock hundred grand competition.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Oct 2021)

Again!


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

Well, we did have a short shower over luncheon. But I've gotten out and cut all the grassy bits that are on public view. The bits that aren't can wait until the weekend's weather has blown through. Mower works well, so I'm happy. 

And luncheon consisted of two slices of toast, one with Rillettes de Mans, one with Gruyere, plus a nectarine, a banana and two


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Is it a problem with security certs?



This is the error message I'm getting: NET::ERR_CERT_DATE_INVALID 

I reckon it's someone else's problem rather than mine, because most websites I use are working perfectly well. It's just the odd one or two that are throwing a hissy fit.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

Anyways, I have a  and some dry roasted peanuts.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> This is the error message I'm getting: NET::ERR_CERT_DATE_INVALID
> 
> I reckon it's someone else's problem rather than mine, because most websites I use are working perfectly well. It's just the odd one or two that are throwing a hissy fit.


I have got that today on work laptop. IT trying to sort out.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> There is a nice cafe there, though it probably is shut right now.
> 
> Unless you mean the Norfolk one and not the Leicestershire one



Norfolk one, I'd imagine, given that @PeteXXX tends to drive his truck in this neck of the woods.

Last train stop before Norwich if travelling from Ely.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I have got that today on work laptop. IT trying to sort out.



's not just me then...

I've done all the logical things like clearing cookies / browsing history, re-installing Chrome, re-synching the clock on the laptop and stuff, but it's obviously a wider issue then.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Oct 2021)

I can't do that as I have let IT sort it.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I can't do that as I have let IT sort it.



It's not made any difference. Didn't cost me to try.

If the issue was with my laptop, logic says all websites starting https should be affected, and not just a handful.


----------



## DCLane (1 Oct 2021)

Sea bass and prawns for dinner in Wicklow - The Sparrow's Nest is highly recommended 

Second time here in 3 days - steak and lamb shank last time


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Croaky voice and sore throat. Grrr.



Progressed to runny nose and occasional cough. Staying off bike till it clears. Classic cold progression.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> There is a nice cafe there, though it probably is shut right now.
> 
> Unless you mean the Norfolk one and not the Leicestershire one


Does the A11 to Wymondamananom pass through Leicestershire? 🤔


----------



## mybike (1 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> This is the error message I'm getting: NET::ERR_CERT_DATE_INVALID
> 
> I reckon it's someone else's problem rather than mine, because most websites I use are working perfectly well. It's just the odd one or two that are throwing a hissy fit.



Someone hasn't renewed their ssl security certificate.

You might get around it by setting your PC clock to a past date, seeing it's 1/10, try 30/9.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

Tempted to buy a yard-o-led for myself as well, as with its 1.18mm gauge lead, it looks like a nice tool for sketching. My Pentel 205 takes 0.5mm leads. I've got 2H ones in there, as that's what I use for engineering drawing, but that's too hard and too fine for artwork.

As I'm buying to use, I don't mind the odd condition issue.

Looks like £10 - £15 will get me one in working order.

Something to ponder...


----------



## carpiste (1 Oct 2021)

I have a brand new laptop and once again I can "p" to my hearts content! pppppppppppppppppp
Such a joy


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Someone hasn't renewed their ssl security certificate.
> 
> You might get around it by setting your PC clock to a past date, seeing it's 1/10, try 30/9.



Always something to bear in mind if I need to use those sites.  Thanks.

Right now, it's a minor inconvenience rather than a pressing need.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Oct 2021)

I just booked a hotel room in Leeds for Sunday night. Unfortunately, I failed to remember that it's the London Marathon. This will mean either adding hours to my journey or leaving at dawn before the roads get closed. It's looking like an early Saturday night for me.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just booked a hotel room in Leeds for Sunday night. Unfortunately, I failed to remember that it's the London Marathon. This will mean either adding hours to my journey or leaving at dawn before the roads get closed. It's looking like an early Saturday night for me.



Voopssssssss...


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Oct 2021)

A very nice lady refunded me £300 on two 'non-refundable' hotel rooms earlier .... beers are on me t'nite


----------



## carpiste (1 Oct 2021)

The weather here today was really pleasant. I had to pick up Grandson then picked up the new laptop but as I had a bad sleep last night I got home and fell asleep on the settee!
So I missed out on a much needed ride today! Hopefully I`ll be able to stretch the legs tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> A very nice lady refunded me £300 on two 'non-refundable' hotel rooms earlier .... beers are on me t'nite



Cups of tea as well, I hope?


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> The weather here today was really pleasant. I had to pick up Grandson then picked up the new laptop but as I had a bad sleep last night I got home and fell asleep on the settee!
> So I missed out on a much needed ride today! Hopefully I`ll be able to stretch the legs tomorrow.



You might need snorkel and flippers - tomorrow's weather looks appalling...


----------



## carpiste (1 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> You might need snorkel and flippers - tomorrow's weather looks appalling...


Just seen that on the BBC weather! Well I have lots of stuff to do and there may be some gaps in the rain after tomorrow.... I hope!


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Just seen that on the BBC weather! Well I have lots of stuff to do and there may be some gaps in the rain after tomorrow.... I hope!



Well I'm off yellow stickering tomorrow evening.

Might set a new record for the car-to-trolley-shelter dash


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cups of tea as well, I hope?


No probs.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

Anyways, time to go and feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

Minestrone soup, then Malaysian coconut curry with lamb, rice and stir-fried savoy cabbage with sesame, soy and chilli. 

The girls had Felix Naturally Delicious with turkey.


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No just an attempt - world record. If she'd set off in the opposite direction she would have cycled -48.405km. Which, I guess, would also have been a world record.


Yes it was a world record but I was trying not to give any spoilers in case others wanted to watch it!


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's not many getting younger these days.


Getting younger is a lost art. Even in my mother's day the best she could do was hold still at 29 years of age. She did that successfully for almost 55 years.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, access to CycleChat is fine *(obviously, since I'm here)*, Book of Faces is fine, as is the Bay of E and my web mail.
> 
> Suspect the problem is somewhere else other than at my end.


You can prove that I presume.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> ...and have called time on sleeping in the buff for this year.


I know you are one of our reduced scale members, but how on earth do you fit into one of those neck tube thingies, or do they stretch a bit more than I thought?


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I know you are one of our reduced scale members, but how on earth do you fit into one of those neck tube thingies, or do they stretch a bit more than I thought?



It's nothing a sewing machine can't solve


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2021)

Bit of a mixed day today.

Started off badly by being woken by heavy rain and wind on the bedroom window, but at least this meant that I had time for a relaxed breakfast and got the ironing done so have spare uniform to take into work tomorrow. There was also time to pop into Felixstowe and get three birthday cards in advance of three faminly birthdays this month and then to do chain cleaning & lubing plus a bit of a frame & wheel cleaning on the five most used bikes. 

Then up to Ipswich by train for the Sound City music event which is where it all went wrong. Apparently the first band I wanted to see (Porridge Radio) cancelled due to illness early in the day, but the organisers didn't publicise this until just as I left home, so I knew nothing of it. With the second band on my list (Yard Act) not being on for another hour & a half and nothing else that took my fancy, I wasn't going to hang around so walked back to the rail station and came straight home again. I do have tickets for both bands elsewhere in the next few months, so not all is lost.

Tomorrow's morning commute looks quite nice & dry, but things may be a bit squelchy for my flu jab on the way home


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2021)

Anyway, a  would be good right now. Time to put the kettle on.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2021)

Anyways, I is off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2021)

Morning y'all time for some miles in the dark for me


----------



## carpiste (2 Oct 2021)

Morning all. Another, almost, sleepless night! To add to that it`s cold, wet and miserable outside too!
On my second cuppa so it`s not all bad 
Most of my files now transferred from the old laptop to the new one so I`m pleased with that. Have to replace ink cartridges in my printer later on.
It never ends!


----------



## tyred (2 Oct 2021)

It's still wet and windy. 

The rainy season has started and will continue until summer on 3/7/22.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Morning all. Another, almost, sleepless night! To add to that it`s cold, wet and miserable outside too!
> On my second cuppa so it`s not all bad
> Most of my files now transferred from the old laptop to the new one so I`m pleased with that. Have to replace ink cartridges in my printer later on.
> It never ends!


Have you been to the bank for a mortgage to buy new printer cartridges? 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2021)

Morning .
The weather doesn't look bad at the moment. It is dry , I can see some grey cloud in the distance but nothing bad . There is classic car racing at Combe today but things have put a spanner in the works ! 
My wife lost her purse yesterday whilst out shopping !  She doesn't know where and can't think of leaving it anywhere ! She managed to cancel everything when she went to the bank. We are wondering if she was pick pocketed! She contacted the police who Immediately sent out a rapid response unit who set up road blocks and did a house to house search !  Oh! I was dreaming ! They couldn't be bothered !  Obviously the person on the telling bone is inline for promotion to replace Dessida Crick ! 

So no filling up with fuel or going to see the racing if things turn out fine as cash is limited !


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2021)

Weather not too bad here at the moment. Just grey. 
No1 daughter is walking up Snowdon today. I advised her not to do her planned route of the Watkins Path as it'll be too dangerous in the present weather. I recommended Llanberis Path up, and Snowdon Ranger back down (not missing the right turn back over the grassy knoll or she'd end up the wrong side of the mountain to her car 😂) 

She's sensible enough to bale out if the weather is too bad, and is dressed suitably for the occasion...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ernie is teasing us this morning..


That reminds me.....
£25 back into the pot.

And a mug of tea out of the pot. Mornings.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2021)

I've been a bit busy in the evenings trying to make some scale drawings . I fancy doing a bit of whittling! I don't fancy paying nearly £200 for a model of LH Mercedes W12 so I been trying to make a drawing from pictures and a few dimensions . It doesn't help that the car is black . You can't see the detail in the shadows . I've done quite a bit of rubbing out .


----------



## mybike (2 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Have you been to the bank for a mortgage to buy new printer cartridges? 🤔



Liquid gold.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Oct 2021)

Windy but not raining yet. Cold tho'. It was 6.1C outside when I got up and the inside temp was 16C. The wind cools things down a lot.
I keep a record of electricity consumption and notice the storage heaters were not on until nearly Christmas last year. Previous year it was mid October.
I still had heat from the solid fuel stove but just now I have very little left in stock as the coal merchant stopped delivering just before I reordered in April. Not sure if he is going to continue as he has now gone on to fleecing tourists with a new campsite.
When we came here to live the place quietened down at the end of August with a trickle until end of September. Now it never seems to stop and even at the end of October the roads are still busy.


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Oct 2021)

My car went to the crusher last week and i just received a tax refund of £28.33 ....aint life great


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> My car went to the crusher last week and i just received a tax refund of £28.33 ....aint life great


Last car I scrapped, a Saxo, I got £100 from the breakers yard. Lucky I took my bike out of the back first so I could ride home! 😂


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Last car I scrapped, a Saxo, I got £100 from the breakers yard. Lucky I took my bike out of the back first so I could rude home! 😂


Hee hee  i once wrote off a citroen saxo by burying my Yam fazer into the side of it...ouch


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Oct 2021)

I've just noticed a weather warning for well, weather that is common at this time of the year! Hey ho!


----------



## DCLane (2 Oct 2021)

Cold and wet in Wicklow.

Son no. 2 currently running 3rd in the Irish national Junior road race, but the big boys have yet to show their hand as the riders head to the hills.

Oh, and we've foregone following in the long line of cars for road-side feeds instead, so if he has an issue then I can't help.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Hee hee  i once wrote off a citroen saxo by burying my Yam fazer into the side of it...ouch


Oops...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2021)

Chief Broom said:


> Hee hee  i once wrote off a citroen saxo by burying my *Yam fazer* into the side of it...ouch



Is that a machine for rapid cooking of tubers?


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Just seen that on the BBC weather! Well I have lots of stuff to do and there may be some gaps in the rain after tomorrow.... I hope!


Tomorrow doesn't seem too shabby? Itching to get out. My three or four rides a week over the summer stalled miserably during September


----------



## Jenkins (2 Oct 2021)

I know I've not done an early shift for a few weeks, but when did it become pitch black for a 6am commute?

And the office is bloody cold

And nothing from Ernie.

At least it's not raining - yet!


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2021)

Cool and rainy here chez Casa Reynard.

I did manage to do all my outside stuff I had planned before the rain hit just over an hour ago. Fridges re-jigged, shopping bags sorted, firewood brought in and the last of the tomato plants cleared up.

Was thinking about getting the mower out, but it started raining on my pee and tea break.

Aaaaanyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Oct 2021)

It's definitely raining now and the wind has picked up.

Has one of you borrowed the clothes dryer from the locker room? I've just gone to get something from my locker and noticed that the dryer has gone missing during my week off - why I didn't notice this when I got in first thing?


----------



## oldwheels (2 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Last car I scrapped, a Saxo, I got £100 from the breakers yard. Lucky I took my bike out of the back first so I could ride home! 😂


When our Suzuki Vitara had terminal rust a friendly haulier who takes any return load he can get and often takes cars minus the tyres as they deduct money for those gave me £300.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2021)

☔☔☔ A very optimistic ice cream van is nearby ☔ ☔ ☔


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2021)

Why is the Ernie App not disclosing my winnings, yet!?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2021)

Having heard various doom-laden weather forecasts of Arkmageddon today, I decided to bunker down for the day. So far we've managed to ramp it up to a light drizzle. I'm distinctly underwhelmed.


----------



## Chief Broom (2 Oct 2021)

Is that a machine for rapid cooking of tubers? [i forgot to insert the quote doh...]

Yamaha Fazer 1000 it was certainly mashed after an interface with a saxo. Driver in court said " i thought i could make it" ie clear the junction before i went through it......Broken leg and 3 months of work...


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2021)

Ernie has been very generous this month - £75.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all time for some miles in the dark for me



Ended up with 57 windswept miles. 
Stayed dry 
Then we dropped a load of books at various charity shops and found a £5 note  .
Uncle Ernie is only dropping £25 swmbo account this month


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2021)

I had a very fine luncheon of two slices of toast, one with Rillettes de Mans, one with some of that round smoked cheese, plus a pear, a minneola and two 

It is still raining here


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2021)

Right, time to finish my  and put some presentable clothes on. Then, off to Tesco on a yellow sticker hunt.


----------



## postman (2 Oct 2021)

has anyone mentioned that Leeds have won today,just thought I might mention it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> has anyone mentioned that Leeds have won today,just thought I might mention it.



Won what?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Won what?


Their first of many.....
I'm off to Leeds in the morning to celebrate.


----------



## postman (2 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Won what?


A league game.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> A league game.



I'm guessing... football?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2021)

Our upright AGE freezer is playing silly b*ggers!  We have found the door open a couple of times with food thawing . We thought that one of us hadn't properly shut it but discovered it open again today.  I checked that there was nothing preventing it from shutting but found nothing . I am now thinking that the seal has lost it's magnetism .


----------



## midlife (2 Oct 2021)

Child safe freezer door clip might keep it closed? Cheap as (frozen) chips


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm guessing... football?


Correct. It's Leeds' 2nd season in the premiership and they've had a poor start to the season. One victory in seven games.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2021)

midlife said:


> Child safe freezer door clip might keep it closed? Cheap as (frozen) chips


I am leaning an ironing board against it at the moment .


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2021)

I think my oven needs a new elephant.


----------



## carpiste (2 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> has anyone mentioned that Leeds have won today,just thought I might mention it.


About bloody time


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2021)

It has been raining here for most of the day .
I have been drawing and redrawing my plan for my model. I have started cutting out some sheet balsa to make a sandwich construction . It is a complicated shape .


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2021)

*"UK weather: Met Office issues yellow warning for rain as remnants of hurricane approach Britain*_

Downpours to soak south of England and Wales, forecasters say"_


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Oct 2021)

My wife reminded me it's her birthday in a few days. She then suggested we pick a few things up that the kids need and while there: 'Oh look, there's the card shop...', 'While we're next to the perfume shop, I want you to smell this scent I like...', 'There's a handbag in here that I'd love...'

She knows me so well. 

Birthday presents and cards bought. Now I just have to remember to wrap and write on them...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"UK weather: Met Office issues yellow warning for rain as remnants of hurricane approach Britain
> 
> Downpours to soak *south of England and Wales*, forecasters say"_


That's fine then for those of us up north


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> That's fine then for those of us up north


And @deptfordmarmoset, who'll be headed North in the morning


----------



## pawl (2 Oct 2021)

Just finished watching Midnight Mass on Netflix Bit of a slow burner gradually builds up but worth persevering with.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Just finished *watching Midnight Mass* on Netflix Bit of a slow burner gradually builds up but worth persevering with.


Aren't you a few months early for that!


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I am leaning an ironing board against it at the moment .


You might be haunted of course. 🙄


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Oct 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My wife reminded me it's her birthday in a few days. She then suggested we pick a few things up that the kids need and while there: 'Oh look, there's the card shop...', 'While we're next to the perfume shop, I want you to smell this scent I like...', 'There's a handbag in here that I'd love...'
> 
> She knows me so well.
> 
> Birthday presents and cards bought. Now I just have to remember to wrap and write on them...


I wouldn't write on the present that will probably annoy her.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2021)

Had good hunting in Tesco this evening. There wasn't that much on YS in terms of quantity, but some really decent bits to be had.

Came home with salmon, hake, prawns, some steak trimmings off the counter*, cooked sliced chicken, cooked turkey & stuffing, a large tub of coronation chicken, spinach, green beans, mushrooms, baby corn, avocadoes, breakfast cereal, crisps, bread and two bakewell tarts from the bakery.

Best buy was the salmon - paid £2.25 for three quarters of a kilo. Will make gravadlax with some of that. 

Also treated myself to some jelly and a mug with cats on it.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2021)

Arsenal men drew against Brighton, and Arsenal ladies thuped Villa 4-0


----------



## tyred (2 Oct 2021)

I've replaced the knackered headlight switch on my tractor so now I have lights. 

It's amazing how pathetically dim pre-halogen headlamps actually were.


----------



## tyred (2 Oct 2021)

😴I think it's time to hit the hay😴


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2021)

MOTD and a  for me


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> 😴I think it's time to hit the hay😴


The square bales aren't as comfortable as the old fashioned trams/reeks or the newer round bales.


----------



## tyred (3 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> The square bales aren't as comfortable as the old fashioned trams/reeks or the newer round bales.


If it wasn't baled by a New Holland 276 it's no good.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Had good hunting in Tesco this evening. There wasn't that much on YS in terms of quantity, but some really decent bits to be had.
> 
> Came home with salmon, hake, prawns, some steak trimmings off the counter*, cooked sliced chicken, cooked turkey & stuffing, a large tub of coronation chicken, spinach, green beans, mushrooms, baby corn, avocadoes, breakfast cereal, crisps, bread and two bakewell tarts from the bakery.
> 
> ...



Oops, meant to say...

* the steak trimmings are for a certain pair of furry madams...  They might enjoy some of the sliced chicken as well.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> If it wasn't baled by a New Holland 276 it's no good.


Square bales!!


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2021)

Isn't it lovely when you get a message from a Bay of E seller thanking you for a prompt payment. 

Bought myself a lovely locket made by James Main earlier today. The lockets turned out by this particular silversmith tend to be quite ornate, but I spotted one with a simple acanthus leaf etching just along one edge that was very much to my taste. The inside is mint, with the glasses and bezels all present and correct. A nice addition to my little selection, I think I'll enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2021)

Bed for me. But via a nice, long hot bath and an appointment with a good book.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## fossyant (3 Oct 2021)

Reporting in. We are alive. Mucky MTB weekend going well. Today was Waterworld.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Reporting in. We are alive. Mucky MTB weekend going well. Today was Waterworld.


And now you're all cleaning up!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2021)

I appear to be almost awake. Almost packed and almost ready. This is what happens when you go to bed before 10pm on a Saturday night. 

The milk I put in my tea is just on the turn. It'll have to be a coffee next because the other milk's in the freezer.


----------



## carpiste (3 Oct 2021)

I`ve been up for ages after a rotten sleep. The plan was to get up early to go out on the bike at first light. I certainly achieved the getting up early part! On my second brew. I`ve replaced the water bottle for a small flask and the cycling shorts are staying in the drawer where they live. Possibly hibernating for winter! I`m also going for regular sports socks as opposed to the trainer socks which give very little in the way of thermal quality around the ankle


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2021)

Just about to go and stretch my legs by doing a few miles .
Which bike is a decision 😀 to be made yet


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2021)

I'm airing the apartment for a few minutes.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> The square bales aren't as comfortable as the old fashioned trams/reeks or the newer round bales.


Ah! But you can't make things like you could with the old rectangular bales .


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2021)

@deptfordmarmoset If you see a young lady with a packet of seeds when you get to Leeds, the limerick isn't necessarily true..


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2021)

Morning.
It seems dry out this morning. It is grey so there could be a chance of the wet stuff again .
I was just thinking about these peeps running a marathon today. For one thing I couldn't run that distance. I'm a short burst type runner even 60yds is too far . How do they occupy their minds ? Mine would end up having an argument ! There would be an enquiry into who was responsible for the bright idea! Parts of my body would also start complaining . My eyes would be relaying encouraging news like " We are no closer to that distant object since we set off an hour ago !  Why don't they catch a bus ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2021)

I have now stopped airing the apartment.


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It seems dry out this morning. It is grey so there could be a chance of the wet stuff again .
> I was just thinking about these peeps running a marathon today. For one thing I couldn't run that distance. I'm a short burst type runner even 60yds is too far . How do they occupy their minds ? Mine would end up having an argument ! There would be an enquiry into who was responsible for the bright idea! Parts of my body would also start complaining . My eyes would be relaying encouraging news like " We are no closer to that distant object since we set off an hour ago !  Why don't they catch a bus ?



How do you occupy you're mind when you're cycling?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> How do you occupy you're mind when you're cycling?


Loads of things! I like to look over hedgerows for interesting features , wildlife. Look out for pot holes, Best of all I can freewheel !


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Loads of things! I like to look over hedgerows for interesting features , wildlife. Look out for pot holes, Best of all I can freewheel !



The runners are probably doing similar things, looking at people in the crowd, buildings, animals etc. I've got till the end of the month for freewheeling, thats when I swap to fixed for the winter.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> The runners are probably doing similar things, looking at people in the crowd, buildings, animals etc. I've got till the end of the month for freewheeling, thats when I swap to fixed for the winter.


I couldn't bear not being able to freewheel! I forgot that our exercise machine doesn't freewheel and almost went over the handlebars when I stopped pedaling! 
I couldn't stand the pounding of my feet on the hard ground being transmitted up to my head for hours. Running on grass is much softer.
I enjoy running around with kids playing tag as that is fun and occupies my mind . My mind would be bored running for hours . It is something that I wouldn't enjoy . It is something that I don't understand, I'm not wired up that way . I would rather occupy my mind on more interesting things . As an example my wife doesn't understand how I could spend an hour just looking at one aircraft in a museum for an hour . I find certain things interesting .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I couldn't bear not being able to freewheel! I forgot that our exercise machine doesn't freewheel and almost went over the handlebars when I stopped pedaling!
> I couldn't stand the pounding of my feet on the hard ground being transmitted up to my head for hours. Running on grass is much softer.
> I enjoy running around with kids playing tag as that is fun and occupies my mind . My mind would be bored running for hours . It is something that I wouldn't enjoy . It is something that I don't understand, I'm not wired up that way . I would rather occupy my mind on more interesting things . As an example my wife doesn't understand how I could spend an hour just looking at one aircraft in a museum for an hour . I find certain things interesting .


Headphones and an audiobook.


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I couldn't bear not being able to freewheel! I forgot that our exercise machine doesn't freewheel and almost went over the handlebars when I stopped pedaling!
> I couldn't stand the pounding of my feet on the hard ground being transmitted up to my head for hours. Running on grass is much softer.
> I enjoy running around with kids playing tag as that is fun and occupies my mind . My mind would be bored running for hours . It is something that I wouldn't enjoy . It is something that I don't understand, I'm not wired up that way . I would rather occupy my mind on more interesting things . As an example my wife doesn't understand how I could spend an hour just looking at one aircraft in a museum for an hour . I find certain things interesting .



I'm not a runner either, after a summer on gears it's going to take me 2 or 3 rides to get back into fixed, I'll probably try and stop pedaling at least once during that time, once back into it I'll not have to think about what my legs are doing, Fixed is great fun, hard work at times but great fun.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just about to go and stretch my legs by doing a few miles .
> Which bike is a decision 😀 to be made yet


A nice 22 mile bimble and I took the Koga


----------



## pawl (3 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Aren't you a few months early for that!




No.If the garden centre I visited yesterday can fill the place with Christmas decorations lm not. Bah humbug Halloween at the end of October


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> No.If the garden centre I visited yesterday can fill the place with Christmas decorations lm not. Bah humbug Halloween at the end of October


Saintsbury's had easter eggs on the shelves yesterday.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Oct 2021)

Get ready for the Christerween holiday everyone.


----------



## postman (3 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Our upright AGE freezer is playing silly b*ggers!  We have found the door open a couple of times with food thawing . We thought that one of us hadn't properly shut it but discovered it open again today.  I checked that there was nothing preventing it from shutting but found nothing . I am now thinking that the seal has lost it's magnetism .


You are telling us ,that you have an attractive seal sitting on your freezer and the door won't shut,have you any fish in there.And how big is this seal.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Oct 2021)

Didn't waken till half past eight this morning so a late breakfast means a small lunch later. Washing machine on but nothing else to do today.
I would normally go up to see my wildlife pal and return the heuk I borrowed but his wife just died and there are lots of family members around. It is only after about a month when everyone has gone and the main work of winding up a life has been done that it really hits you.
The weather looks dry for the moment but rain is forecast. In any case I think it wiser to stay off the roads with the trike for the next week.
I have run into some Farcebook problem with my photo project of putting up pictures of local history for the last 50 years. All sorts of happenings people like to see and make favourable comments on.
There seems to be limit on the total number of pictures you can put up. It has been getting more difficult to connect to the photo page and now when I do manage the picture is apparently posted but never appears in public.
Needs a bit of thought to find a way round this as I have lots of photos of local interest.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm not a runner either, after a summer on gears it's going to take me 2 or 3 rides to get back into fixed, I'll probably try and stop pedaling at least once during that time, once back into it I'll not have to think about what my legs are doing, Fixed is great fun, hard work at times but great fun.


I used to laugh at my friend as he went up and down on the pedal. I was young at the time and never seen it before !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2021)

Broken the back of this respiratory illness. Throat mostly okay now and cough stopped. Phlegm stopped. Temp dropped back towards normal. Runny nose eased and mostly just blocked now. Resting HR dropped down since yesterday.

28th is where throat slightly sore and 29th cough appeared


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2021)

Now don't start panic buying ! 


classic33 said:


> Saintsbury's had easter eggs on the shelves yesterday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> You are telling us ,that you have an attractive seal sitting on your freezer and the door won't shut,have you any fish in there.And how big is this seal.



And has it given it's approval?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2021)

I'm having a rest in Ferrybridge services as I'm far too early for the hotel. It's sunny and the pied wagtails are paler than their southern cousins. They still appreciate car parks though.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Oct 2021)

I am in SW France ,it is a chilly 17c and it is raining in a way that looks set for the day . On the other hand my partner is currently less than 400 Km south of the arctic circle and she sent me a photograph last evening of her horse riding activities under blue skies and sunshine ....what the hell is going on


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I am in SW France ,it is a chilly 17c and it is raining in a way that looks set for the day . On the other hand my partner is currently less than 400 Km south of the arctic circle and she sent me a photograph last evening of her horse riding activities under blue skies and sunshine ....what the hell is going on


It's around 10°C here and people are walking around in shorts and t-shirts. They must have missed the autumn notification.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I am in SW France ,it is a chilly 17c and it is raining in a way that looks set for the day . On the other hand my partner is currently less than 400 Km south of the arctic circle and she sent me a photograph last evening of her horse riding activities under blue skies and sunshine ....what the hell is going on



If it helps the Breisgau ("German Tuscany") is distinctly drab this morning...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's around 10°C here and people are walking around in shorts and t-shirts. They must have missed the autumn notification.


"Where there's no sense , there's no feeling" as my father used to say to me


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> If it helps the Breisgau ("German Tuscany") is distinctly drab this morning...


Sort of helps to know that l'm not the only one with rubbish weather 👍


----------



## gbb (3 Oct 2021)

DIL not well with IBD so we took 2 of the grandkids (8 & 5) overnight. Good time had by all.... until yesterday evening, after they had brushed their teeth downstairs, left a tap slow running onto an umbrella that was stored next to the sink...now in the sink....water ran off it onto the Shark hoover. Shark now doesn't work properly, relieving me if £250 this morning at Argos.
Don't call them chilblains for nothing


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> "Where there's no sense , there's no feeling" as my father used to say to me


Less of that about the folk of the West Riding, if you don't mind. And if you do mind for that matter.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Didn't waken till half past eight this morning so a late breakfast means a small lunch later. Washing machine on but nothing else to do today.
> I would normally go up to see my wildlife pal and return the heuk I borrowed but his wife just died and there are lots of family members around. It is only after about a month when everyone has gone and the main work of winding up a life has been done that it really hits you.
> The weather looks dry for the moment but rain is forecast. In any case I think it wiser to stay off the roads with the trike for the next week.
> I have run into some Farcebook problem with my photo project of putting up pictures of local history for the last 50 years. All sorts of happenings people like to see and make favourable comments on.
> ...


How about starting your own photo site? 
~WordPress~
is fairly easy and quite good.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Now don't start panic buying !


Would I do something like that!
No Marmite on the shelves on the other hand...


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2021)

About to go and clean the chain on my commuter bike. Fortunately I realised that wearing my sand-coloured carpenter's trousers probably wasn't a good idea before I started...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Less of that about the folk of the West Riding, if you don't mind. And if you do mind for that matter.


Ahh "oop north" , maintenant, je comprends


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> If it wasn't baled by a New Holland 276 it's no good.


Vermeer.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Oct 2021)

I've just stripped most of the parts off of my beloved Rayleigh Royal frame. It looks a bit sad hanging on the workstand.


----------



## carpiste (3 Oct 2021)

Back and suitably refreshed after MrsC made me a nice cuppa on returning from my ride. I did my usual route and it was mostly dry but with the odd gust of cold wind and showers. So glad I bought new winter gloves the other day because I know my fingers would have suffered with the usual mitts on!
Also it was the first ride of the year with long thermals and waterproof pants and jacket. I can`t see that changing any time soon!


----------



## oldwheels (3 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> How about starting your own photo site?
> ~WordPress~
> is fairly easy and quite good.


Good idea but may be a bit of a challenge for me to get it running and advertised but not insurmountable. Grandchild assist is the best bet probably.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Oct 2021)

Just been looking at the Oban area FB pages. 
The roundabout at Tesco roundabout is flooded as usual after heavy rain. Car in the hedge at Duror Cemetery and one off as usual just south of Creagan Bridge. They even manage to take to the trees when it is dry there so no surprise when it is wet. I cannot see any problem there when I pass so it must be excess speed and unable to take the corners.
Locally prospective tourists are trying to book holiday houses for this time next year.


----------



## carpiste (3 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Good idea but may be a bit of a challenge for me to get it running and advertised but not insurmountable. Grandchild assist is the best bet probably.


These website builders are really easy to use, very user friendly. All you have to do, pretty much, is follow the instructions as you go along, choose backgrounds etc. Then you add your photos, get the address link and put it on facebook. No need to advertise it as you already have interest via facebook!


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's around 10°C here and people are walking around in shorts and t-shirts. They must have missed the autumn notification.



You're in Ferrybridge; that's typical summer temperature 

Whereas I'm sat in Dublin Port waiting for a ferry back to Holyhead. Son no. 2's race was fine, then it wasn't after a major error but he finished anyway. Bike OK, rider . The big boys are out to play in this afternoon's race but we couldn't hang around for the finish.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2021)

Clean shiny rear mech:


----------



## postman (3 Oct 2021)

I wish to report that it is chucking it down in this part of Leeds.Mundane at its finest.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2021)

I wish to report that the sun is just about shining i





n this part of Leeds.
I've done my sight seeing now...


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2021)

Sunny, mild and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept in this morning, then made a big cauldron of butternut squash, red lentil and roasted garlic soup.

Bit of a panic, because my other laptop power pack went *fzzzzt* so I've jury-rigged something together and am about to buy a replacement power cable. And a new laptop. Well, a reconditioned one.

Anyways, luncheon was had, and I'm now watching the horse racing from Longchamps on catch up.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2021)

Tandem is loaded


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2021)

Son no. 2 will be driving back home from Holyhead - A5 then A55 to at least Conwy - where he's not allowed between j19 and j23 as he's on an L-plate.

Clear the roads ...


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wish to report that the sun is just about shining i
> View attachment 611946
> 
> 
> ...


Up by the BBC were you?


----------



## gavroche (3 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> Son no. 2 will be driving back home from Holyhead - A5 then A55 to at least Conwy - where he's not allowed between j19 and j23 as he's on an L-plate.
> 
> Clear the roads ...


You will be driving past my house after Llandudno Junction. Give us a beep.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2021)

No1 daughter and a friend got _almost _to the top of Snowdon, yesterday! 
Discretion being the better part of valour, they turned back as the weather was too nasty to risk it. Sensible decision, methinks!! 





They got as far as the red circle.. 👍


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2021)

@gavroche - will do, around 7.20-7.30pm. If it's followed by a crunch and bits of red Pug Tepee flying everywhere _that wasn't me_


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Up by the BBC were you?


Neville Street, I believe.


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No1 daughter and a friend got _almost _to the top of Snowdon, yesterday!
> Discretion being the better part of valour, they turned back as the weather was too nasty to risk it. Sensible decision, methinks!!



Snowdon's the final one on my list to still finish, having got injured on a 24-hour UK peaks walk a few years ago. One day...


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Neville Street, I believe.


Almost under the railway station! You'll sleep well tonight.
I thought I recognised the wall, I was wrong.

Not far away is "The Dalek" and "Tornado Alley". The pavements have glass shielding to stop you being blown away.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2021)

Well, that's a replacement NOS power pack / charger thingy bought for the Vaio. Didn't bother getting one with a mains cable, as I have two cables as it is.

Now doing a quick bit of research on the laptop that I'm looking at getting - Lenovo 430 Think Pad. A mate bought one a couple of months ago and he's really pleased with it.

Downside is it's a 14 inch screen rather than the 15 inch that I'm used to, but there's nothing with a similar spec AND a 15 inch screen in budget. Other question is do I go for a 256 Gb ssd and 8 Gb RAM or a 240 Gb ssd and 16 Gb RAM. The latter is 40 squid more. I'm angling towards the bigger hard drive.

FYI, this VAIO only has 1 Gb RAM and a 120 Gb hdd...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, that's a replacement NOS power pack / charger thingy bought for the Vaio. Didn't bother getting one with a mains cable, as I have two cables as it is.
> 
> Now doing a quick bit of research on the laptop that I'm looking at getting - Lenovo 430 Think Pad. A mate bought one a couple of months ago and he's really pleased with it.
> 
> ...


I went from 4 to 8RAM and the improvement was so great that I've never envied 16. So I'd save £40....


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> Snowdon's the final one on my list to still finish, having got injured on a 24-hour UK peaks walk a few years ago. One day...


A mate and I rode up it a few years ago 4 days before my 63rd birthday.
We want up the Llanberis Path & down the Snowdon Ranger. I've never walked it, though. (Apart from the unrideable bits, that is )


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> A mate and I rode up it a few years ago 4 days before my 63rd birthday.
> We want up the Llanberis Path & down the Snowdon Ranger. I've never walked it, though. (Apart from the unrideable bits, that is )



Some wags also drove a 4x4 up Snowden a decade ago. Twice!

https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2011/sep/30/snowdon-4x4-abandoned-summit


----------



## gavroche (3 Oct 2021)

I am glad so many of you come round the part of the world I live in. I love North Wales and have been living here for 40 years now : beautiful scenery, lovely people, loads to see and of course, plenty of places to go cycling.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2021)

gavroche said:


> I am glad so many of you come round the part of the world I live in. I love North Wales and have been living here for 40 years now : beautiful scenery, lovely people, loads to see and of course, plenty of places to go cycling.


I've not done many Road miles in N Wales apart from Vrynwy to Bala and back over a couple of 'little' hills 
Most has been MTB: Coed y Brenin, Marin Trail, That hill down to Harlech Beach, along the beach, and back up to the castle. Lovely riding, as you say!!


----------



## postman (3 Oct 2021)

I have spent a wet windy sunny all of the above day,compiling a list of songs for my funeral,whenever that will be.It's on my Spotify list on my phone.A mixture of pop and worship songs.


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Almost under the railway station! You'll sleep well tonight.
> I thought I recognised the wall, I was wrong.
> 
> Not far away is "The Dalek" and "Tornado Alley". The pavements have glass shielding to stop you being blown away.



That's on my commuting route; I got blown over at Bridgewater Place where they've now installed the glass walls and vents. Being blown over bent the frame on my Raleigh Airlite


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2021)

The original power pack for the laptop is well and truly kaput. It won't work regardless of which mains cable i use and what kind of fuse I put in the plug. I doubt the issue is with the mains cable as that's just a length of 3-wire cable with a connector at each end.

The generic "spare" one from Maplin, I've managed to revive - the dodgy connection has been rendered non-wiggly by a load of electrical tape and duck tape. Standard engineering fix. Hopefully this will work until the new power pack / charger turns up on Wednesday or Thursday.

I'd rather try the cheaper option first, rather than pulling the trigger on a new laptop right away. Although that might well be on the horizon anyways, because I still need to find the time to see if I can't get my flatbed scanner working again. If the scanner can't be revived, then a newer scanner may well require a newer laptop. I really need to do my homework on this one...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> That's on my commuting route; I got blown over at Bridgewater Place where they've now installed the glass walls and vents. Being blown over bent the frame on my Raleigh Airlite


A bit of local research means that I now know where Bridgewater Place is and I can confirm it's a place by a bridge and water. Haven't seen any glass walls though.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2021)

Anyways, it's time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (3 Oct 2021)

I think I have made a mistake in my Sudoko


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A bit of local research means that I now know where Bridgewater Place is and I can confirm it's a place by a bridge and water. Haven't seen any glass walls though.


They're kept clean, you'll not notice until you go to step off the pavement.

We are talking about Neville Street, Leeds, not Neville Street, Normantom?


----------



## carpiste (3 Oct 2021)

What a great day! Up early and a relatively dry ride. Nice lunch, then football. West Ham v Brentford was so good followed by Liverpool v City which was fantastic! After that a delicious dinner followed by a huge helping of Bob and Paul go fishing! It was the last in the series, which is a little sad, but it was made even better by the appearance throughout of Ted the dog!






Wondeful 🎣


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2021)

Lovely supper of butternut squash, red lentil and roast garlic soup, plus the rest of the malaysian lamb curry, supplemented with a slice of roast pork, home made egg fried rice* and a meddley of assorted left over vegetables.

* the secret of a good egg fried rice is to use beef dripping or lard rather than oil. (From the book "How to Cook and Eat in Chinese")

P.S. I'd really recommend that little book - if you can still get it. It's from the late 1950s and written by a Chinese lady who lived first in Japan, and then in the US.


----------



## carpiste (3 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Now doing a quick bit of research on the laptop that I'm looking at getting - Lenovo 430 Think Pad. A mate bought one a couple of months ago and he's really pleased with it.
> 
> Downside is it's a 14 inch screen rather than the 15 inch that I'm used to, but there's nothing with a similar spec AND a 15 inch screen in budget. Other question is do I go for a 256 Gb ssd and 8 Gb RAM or a 240 Gb ssd and 16 Gb RAM. The latter is 40 squid more. I'm angling towards the bigger hard drive.
> 
> FYI, this VAIO only has 1 Gb RAM and a 120 Gb hdd...


I went for the Lenovo ideapad as both MrsC and I have both got Lenovo tablets. They have been really good value and the laptops seem to be the same. This one is really good. So fast up against my old, dying, Dell 
Whichever spec you choose I`m sure it will be a great piece of kit 
ps. I had Butternut squash again today, oven baked, and will be using one tomorrow for soupl


----------



## carpiste (3 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> I have spent a wet windy sunny all of the above day,compiling a list of songs for my funeral,whenever that will be.It's on my Spotify list on my phone.A mixture of pop and worship songs.


I have asked for one song in and out......


View: https://youtu.be/Nebe1zuEtbc



The ying tong song!


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> I went for the Lenovo ideapad as both MrsC and I have both got Lenovo tablets. They have been really good value and the laptops seem to be the same. This one is really good. So fast up against my old, dying, Dell
> Whichever spec you choose I`m sure it will be a great piece of kit
> ps. I had Butternut squash again today, oven baked, and will be using one tomorrow for soupl



Thanks for the heads up. 

The think pad is the business version I believe. Apparently the keyboard is very nice, although the screen is so-so. Although the reviews I've seen that have been written recently tend to compare the screen to more modern machines.

I'm sort of taking that with a pinch of salt, as the resolution and brightness is likely to be near enough on a par with the screen on this one, which is from 2006 / 2007... 

Butternut squash makes fabby soup, much nicer than pumpkin. Works lovely roasted in filo parcels with puy lentils and feta cheese as well, btw. Or in a veggie curry.


----------



## tyred (3 Oct 2021)

I replaced the light bulb in the hall.


----------



## midlife (3 Oct 2021)

Watching Ridley Road on the TV, set in the 60's but there was a bike in the background with a much more modern drive train. Tut tut lol.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I replaced the light bulb in the hall.


Did it need replacing, did the work involve the use of a safety net


----------



## midlife (3 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I replaced the light bulb in the hall.



How many people did it take?


----------



## tyred (3 Oct 2021)

midlife said:


> How many people did it take?


Only me. 

I can do the work of two people - Laurel and Hardy.


----------



## tyred (3 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did it need replacing, did the work involve the use of a safety net


It did need replacing and I stood on a chair so no nets required.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2021)

... but back in the day of the old republic, hundreds of servants would change thousands of lightbulbs at our whim.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2021)

Anyways, time for a  and MOTD


----------



## tyred (3 Oct 2021)

I think I might go to bed early tonight.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2021)

I have just voted in September's "Goal of the Month"

Might have been a tad biased and voted for Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang...


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2021)

Been trawling through the bling listings on the 'bay.

Some people apparently have absolutely no clue when it comes to identifying hallmarks. 

Or maybe they're getting them wrong accidentally on purpose in order to sell their suddenly older wares from a rare / less plausible assay office at a higher price... Cynical? Moi?


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I think I might go to bed early tonight.


You still here, 23:17 hrs, Sunday 3rd October 2021


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2021)

Home safe. And @gavroche - he tooted, but didn't crash


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> Home safe. And @gavroche - he tooted, but didn't crash


Safe and sound then.


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Oct 2021)

Morning!!

Pancakes and scrambled egg at the local cafe? Oh, why not.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Morning!!
> 
> Pancakes and scrambled egg at the local cafe? Oh, why not.


What a coincidence!
It's morning here as well. Not so certain about the pancakes though.


----------



## Speicher (4 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I replaced the light bulb in the hall.



Yes, you are looking very bright. Is the bulb now comfortable on the sofa?


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

Time to finish my  and put the writing away. Time for bed, this little one said.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time to finish my  and put the writing away. Time for bed, this little one said.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Don't roll over!


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Oct 2021)

I'm going to trim and crop some videos.

I may be some time.


----------



## tyred (4 Oct 2021)

I hear rain pelting the window panes.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2021)

Dry here 
A slow slide out today 
Busy few hours ahead 
Happy birthday to Chris 🍵


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I hear rain pelting the window panes.



Widdling it down here as well. Fortunately there's a train that gets me to work on time. Unfortunately I have to buy two tickets if I want to bring the bike, so a folder may be a good long term investment.

A few people on the train had a Tern bike which appears a more sensible option than a Brompton...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Dry here
> A slow slide out today
> Busy few hours ahead
> Happy birthday to Chris 🍵


Many thanks Martin , just in from walk with my unruly hounds


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2021)

I'm up. It's bed stripping day, today.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up. It's bed stripping day, today.






woodbutchmaster said:


> Many thanks Martin , just in from walk with my unruly hounds



Have a good day hope they got you a card


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm having a rest in Ferrybridge services as I'm far too early for the hotel. It's sunny and the pied wagtails are paler than their southern cousins. They still appreciate car parks though.


Are they White Wagtails ? We get them most years and as you say they are much paler.


----------



## tyred (4 Oct 2021)

Works computer doing yet another Windows update.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Are they White Wagtails ? We get them most years and as you say they are much paler.


After a quick check online, I think it's unlikely to find white ones at this time of the year. More likely pieds but a little paler. But I'm no expert.


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My wife reminded me it's her birthday in a few days. She then suggested we pick a few things up that the kids need and while there: 'Oh look, there's the card shop...', 'While we're next to the perfume shop, I want you to smell this scent I like...', 'There's a handbag in here that I'd love...'
> 
> She knows me so well.
> 
> Birthday presents and cards bought. Now I just have to remember to wrap and write on them...



Did you buy wrapping paper?


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I've replaced the knackered headlight switch on my tractor so now I have lights.
> 
> It's amazing how pathetically dim pre-halogen headlamps actually were.



Not as dim as my alternator powered scooter lights, slow down & they went out. It was a nightmare riding along the A2 at night.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I replaced the light bulb in the hall.


Thanks!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Many thanks Martin , just in from walk with my unruly hounds


HAPPy Birthday !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2021)

Morning .
It is bright and sunny here.
I couldn't open the freezer door this morning and that was after removing the ironing board !  I don't think there is anything thing wrong with the door seal . It could be a poultry geist as has been suggested ! The freezer door opens itself from time to time on its own ! 
It is being defrosted at the moment as it is iced up .  I'm going to have a look to see if a drain tray has become dislodged.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2021)

Ere!
I thought he said he replaced to hall lightbulb? 

It's the same old one in there !


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ere!
> I thought he said he replaced to hall lightbulb?
> 
> It's the same old one in there !



I don't have a hall.


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Oct 2021)

Look what's heading our way for the weekend.


----------



## tyred (4 Oct 2021)

I'm convinced that this is the wettest morning I ever remember.


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Bah humbug Halloween at the end of October



Reformation Day


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 612055
> 
> 
> Look what's heading our way for the weekend.


Batten-down the hatches and anything else that moves .....bonne chance a vous tous !!


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Widdling it down here as well. Fortunately there's a train that gets me to work on time. Unfortunately I have to buy two tickets if I want to bring the bike, so a folder may be a good long term investment.
> 
> A few people on the train had a Tern bike which appears a more sensible option than a Brompton...


Is it anything like The States, where a bicycle has to be checked baggage. but a folder does not?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2021)

I hasten to add that in some corridors, like the Midwest, bicycles can be carried on trains without baggage facilities, but often these arrangements have to be booked in advance. Here the whole rules canon:https://www.amtrak.com/bring-your-bicycle-onboard
(I do not know why an American railroad site uses an Italian mixte with skirt guard as an example).


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Batten-down the hatches and anything else that moves .....bonne chance a vous tous !!



We've been lucky as a few have headed our way this summer then changed direction. I have tape for the windows at the ready.


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I don't have a hall.



I've no idea why I posted that.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> We've been lucky as a few have headed our way this summer then changed direction. I have tape for the windows at the ready.


Ah, fond memories, I remember taping the windows in typhoon season and making sure tall furniture was secured against the wall.


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Oct 2021)




----------



## oldwheels (4 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Widdling it down here as well. Fortunately there's a train that gets me to work on time. Unfortunately I have to buy two tickets if I want to bring the bike, so a folder may be a good long term investment.
> 
> A few people on the train had a Tern bike which appears a more sensible option than a Brompton...


Why? I have a Brompton and Tern and much prefer the Brompton. The Tern was got for going to hospital appointments in Oban as it is about a mile from the ferry terminal and it would be no great loss if pinched or damaged.


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Ah, fond memories, I remember taping the windows in typhoon season and making sure tall furniture was secured against the wall.



The way my apartment is designed, I cannot place furniture near any of the windows.


----------



## DCLane (4 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 612099



This is why they're together: https://bigdatabigworld.wordpress.com/2014/11/25/beer-and-nappies/

It's all marketing and data


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I could give it a go with the bike idea, l wonder if my Cathay Pacific frequent flyer club membership is still valid...l've still got my members pass etc.



I feel a Tai O to Tung Chung ride coming on. That'll wake your legs up.


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, that's a replacement NOS power pack / charger thingy bought for the Vaio. Didn't bother getting one with a mains cable, as I have two cables as it is.
> 
> Now doing a quick bit of research on the laptop that I'm looking at getting - Lenovo 430 Think Pad. A mate bought one a couple of months ago and he's really pleased with it.
> 
> ...



The bigger the better.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Why? I have a Brompton and Tern and much prefer the Brompton. The Tern was got for going to hospital appointments in Oban as it is about a mile from the ferry terminal and it would be no great loss if pinched or damaged.



The parts seem more standard, less specialised like the Brompton, so I'll able to get them locally if something needs replacing. Also they're a lot cheaper: I don't want to make long journeys on it, just go to the station when it rains.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Oct 2021)

after several years of consideration I have gifted my office feet, an electric foot warmer


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2021)

We have arrived


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> We have arrived


I hope that isn't a posh euphemism! 😁


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

Mild, blustery and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I had a lovely walk with my friend and her two dogs this morning. She gave me seven fresh eggs. I bought a mahoosive butternut squash from the vegetable stall in the village.

Jury-rigged power cable is still holding up, although I don't dare move it. Which means any computing is restricted to my desk. It's not so bad, I have some USB-powered fairy lights here - just a little whimsical girly touch. 

Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

Happy birthday @woodbutchmaster 

Have a fabby day xxx


----------



## tyred (4 Oct 2021)

It has stopped raining and the sky has changed from grey to some weird blue colour


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I hope that isn't a posh euphemism! 😁


I would hardly call it posh but it's home for the next few days


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2021)

Cassie asleep on my lap, then a little thunder woke us, followed by a squall, lightning & more thunder. Now Cassie has decided the sofa is more comfortable than my lap.


----------



## carpiste (4 Oct 2021)

And so it begins......


The heavens have just opened! 
Time for some online shopping I believe. MrsC is after a new coffee table. She was looking at self assembly, pine things but I have convinced her we need to spend a bit more for a good Oak one. The method in my madness is there is no self assembly with the Oak 
Oh yes, we also need a new toilet seat as the one that is currently in place has developed a small crack. Not something I want to sit on and get pinched!


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> Works computer doing yet another Windows update.



Not the 2nd Tuesday! So do IT delay the updates?


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

Lovely lunch of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with Rillettes de Mans, one with a slice of that smoked German cheese, a pear, a minneola and two 

That butternut squash I bought really is mahoosive. I weighed it and it tips the scales at a fraction under 4kg!!!  I think a veggie curry might be in the offing later in the week.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> And so it begins......
> 
> 
> The heavens have just opened!
> ...



You could both have your cake and eat it if you go to an auction. Get something nicely vintage and pay a fraction of the price of new. And chances are, it'll be far better made than a new one.

I have wooden toilet seats. They don't crack, and you don't get that lung-sucking "cold botty" moment in the winter.  Please, no wisecracks about splinters... 

Edited to add... Or you could go the Philip Serrell route and put a glass top on an old galvanized water tank...


----------



## tyred (4 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Not the 2nd Tuesday! So do IT delay the updates?


I have no idea but most seem to happen on Mondays. 

I suppose they maybe schedule them for the weekend but I shut it down over the weekend.


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> after several years of consideration I have gifted my office feet, an electric foot warmer
> View attachment 612106


I will concede that I remember times when my feet felt cold in the office.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ere!
> I thought he said he replaced to hall lightbulb?
> 
> It's the same old one in there !


To be fair to him, he never once said it was a new bulb or that it was in fact a bulb he replaced it with.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> after several years of consideration I have gifted my *office feet,* an electric foot warmer
> View attachment 612106


What do you use to carry them into work?


----------



## carpiste (4 Oct 2021)

So there is hope for us all!
https://metro.co.uk/2021/10/04/star...e-with-blue-origin-15361800/?ito=newsnow-feed


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2021)

☔


----------



## tyred (4 Oct 2021)

After a brief and unprecedented spell of blue skies and sunshine, I am pleased to say that normal service has been resumed in the weather department.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

Well, I've been cutting grass this afternoon, but I had to stop because it started raining. Of course, it's not raining now. Mind, if it hadn't started raining I'd have come in as the temperature has dropped markedly from this morning, and it's decidedly chilly.

Anyways, I've just watched Antiques Road Trip (Paul Martin and Margie Cooper this week) and I'm going to go downstairs and put the kettle on as I have a hankering for a


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

The Book of Faces has gone *kaboom*

A quick google says it appears to be a major global outage.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> The Book of Faces has gone *kaboom*
> 
> A quick google says it appears to be a major global outage.


Oh dear. How are people going to let each other what they had for dinner? 😁


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Oh dear. How are people going to let each other what they had for dinner? 😁



I do that in here, don't I? 

Actually, I use Messenger rather a lot, so it is a bit of a pain.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Oct 2021)

Is WhatsApp connected to that as a message I sent doesn't seem to send either?


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Is WhatsApp connected to that as a message I sent doesn't seem to send either?



Must be - FB, Instagram and WhatsApp are all down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Must be - FB, Instagram and WhatsApp are all down.


I wonder what zapped WhatsApp


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wonder what zapped WhatsApp



It's a DNS issue according to what's just been said on the BBC 6 o'clock news. That matches the error I get when trying to log into FB.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> *It's a DNS issue* according to what's just been said on the BBC 6 o'clock news. That matches the error I get when trying to log into FB.


A Did Not See issue?
Were they looking in the right place.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

Oh no, not *another* one...

This one's definitely a Did Not See issue.  With all the height signs on approach from both sides, people still do this with depressing regularity... 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-58795335


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Oct 2021)

Not even 6.30 and I have the candles lit already!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Did you buy wrapping paper?


Err... well, b*gger. A trip out tomorrow night to buy some.

Thanks @mybike for the reminder otherwise it'd come to Wednesday when I need to wrap them and I'd have been scratching my head.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Oct 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Err... well, b*gger. A trip out tomorrow night to buy some.
> 
> Thanks @mybike for the reminder otherwise it'd come to Wednesday when I need to wrap them and I'd have been scratching my head.


Don't forget to write in the card and not on the present!


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

Well, that's the potatoes parboiled and left to cool before slicing them. I'd rather not burn my fingers if I can help it.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Err... well, b*gger. A trip out tomorrow night to buy some.
> 
> Thanks @mybike for the reminder otherwise it'd come to Wednesday when I need to wrap them and I'd have been scratching my head.



A lot of wrapping paper can't be recycled. I use brown paper, and customize it with coloured inks and / or interesting ribbon.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2021)

Bl**dy German carp engineering ! . Our AGE freezer seem to be Kaput ! The Paltry Geist seems to be caused by ice build up which when it expands forces the door open ! . It won't with a padlock and chain round it ! We defrosted it this morning , it has an automatic defrost function which doesn't seem to be working . The best place for this freezer would be the Arctic, it would replenish any ice lost to global warming .


----------



## rockyroller (4 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, that's the potatoes parboiled and left to cool before slicing them. I'd rather not burn my fingers if I can help it.


ever try celery seed for breakfast potatoes? an ex's father taught me how to make breakfast potatoes. par boil, slice, cut slices into 1/4s, fry in old iron skillet w/ a sprinkling of celery seed. he also taught me how to chop firewood & stack coals in a grill. I miss him


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> A lot of wrapping paper can't be recycled. I use brown paper, and customize it with coloured inks and / or interesting ribbon.


I could be wrong, I usually am, but isn't the test for recyclable wrapping paper whether it's rippable, or not?


----------



## carpiste (4 Oct 2021)

I have used silver baking foil for MrsC before now.... including Christmas presents! 
It`s what`s inside that counts, and as Mrs LGC chose the gifts how can she complain 😄


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> I have used silver baking foil for MrsC before now.... including Christmas presents!
> It`s what`s inside that counts, and as Mrs LGC chose the gifts how can she complain 😄


The only time I've used baking foil this year was to grill a kipper.*

*Things you didn't know about me #469

.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2021)

Stretching the legs


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Stretching the legs


Your own!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Your own!



That would be telling


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2021)

My fit band tells me I've walked 23,000 steps today. This is well above my _pied _grade.


----------



## tyred (4 Oct 2021)

My nephew hasn't bothered to acknowledge the card and money I sent him for his 16th birthday. Ungrateful little shoot.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> My nephew hasn't bothered to acknowledge the card and money I sent him for his 16th birthday. Ungrateful little shoot.



Send him an invoice for his 17th


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

Ah, lovely supper of butternut squash, red lentil and roasted garlic soup, followed by the garlicky, oniony, bacony, cheesy, creamy, potatoy goodness that is Tartiflette 

*BURP*

Good for social distancing.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I could be wrong, I usually am, but isn't the test for recyclable wrapping paper whether it's rippable, or not?



Scrunchable IIRC.

If it doesn't stay scrunched, you can't recycle it.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> ever try celery seed for breakfast potatoes? an ex's father taught me how to make breakfast potatoes. par boil, slice, cut slices into 1/4s, fry in old iron skillet w/ a sprinkling of celery seed. he also taught me how to chop firewood & stack coals in a grill. I miss him



No... Actually, that sounds really nice. I often use caraway seed for fried potatoes, Polish style.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

Facebook is still offline.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Facebook is still offline.


$180,000,000 lost per hour down.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> $180,000,000 lost per hour down.



That'll keep us cyclechat folks in tea, coffee and cake for a fair old while. And maybe an N+1 for each as well...


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> That'll keep us cyclechat folks in tea, coffee and cake for a fair old while. And maybe an N+1 for each as well...


At least a weeks supply.


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> At least a weeks supply.



the supply might last a bit longer if we can get Reynard to reduce her consumption.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> the supply might last a bit longer if we can get Reynard to reduce her consumption.



Of tea? Oh man, are you trying to torture me?


----------



## carpiste (4 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Scrunchable IIRC.
> 
> If it doesn't stay scrunched, you can't recycle it.



So tinfoil really IS the perfect wrapping


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Facebook is still offline.


Whatsup, too..


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Of tea? Oh man, are you trying to torture me?



Don't tell me, you take it intravenously?


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Don't tell me, you take it intravenously?


I tried that, the tea leaves kept on blocking the needle.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Don't tell me, you take it intravenously?



No. But its absence would be... keenly felt.


----------



## carpiste (4 Oct 2021)

As it goes, my blues name, which I use at cigarbox nation, is Teabelly Johnson!

ps. Yes I do drink a lot of tea


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

FB is sort of back, but chunks of its functionality seem to be missing. Namely messenger.

Anyways, I'm off to make myself a nice


----------



## tyred (4 Oct 2021)

I think a bearing is going on my washing machine


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

Easy to understand explanation of what has gone wrong here
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...-instagram-down-whatsapp-latest-b1932071.html


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I think a bearing is going on my washing machine


You're losing your bearings!!


----------



## rockyroller (4 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're losing your bearings!!


wutz worse, losing your bearings, losing your marbles or having a screw loose?


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wutz worse, losing your bearings, losing your marbles or having a screw loose?


Easy, having a screw loose. You'll never know for certain if/when it's going to come off, and what it'll do when it does eventually come off.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2021)

I have a nice  and a miniature bar of green & Black 70% choccy.

While my tea was steeping, I unpacked the silver propelling pencil I bought off the 'bay. Am well chuffed, it looks fabby and feels comfortable when writing with it. It's absolutely perfect for my friend's birthday. 

So glad I asked the seller if he'd take an offer rather than let the auction run. It never hurts to ask, and the worst he could've said was no.

Only downside is that the instruction sheet is missing from the box, but I'm sure I can find a downloadable version lurking on the 'net somewhere.


----------



## carpiste (4 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> While my tea was steeping, I unpacked the silver propelling pencil I bought off the 'bay. Am well chuffed,* it looks fabby and feels comfortable when writing with it.* It's absolutely perfect for my friend's birthday.


You can`t give your friend a used pencil! Now you know your friend will have to have a brand new biro and like it while you get to use the pencil forever 😄


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> You can`t give your friend a used pencil! Now you know your friend will have to have a brand new biro and like it while you get to use the pencil forever 😄



Well, a girl has to road test these things thoroughly, you know.  I'm actually planning on buying one for myself as well, although I'm going to wait till after Xmas. Having said that, I might bite before then if the right one comes up for sale.

I do know that I don't want to be buying the ladies' version for myself as it would be too small. I'm not a fan of dainty writing implements - even if I do keep various of those screwfix pencils in handbag / wallet / pockets etc.


----------



## carpiste (5 Oct 2021)

Well enough of this Tom Foolery....






Boing!


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2021)

Right, I'm going to boing, boing, boing off to bed as well. Not that onerous a task, it's only six feet away...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm going to boing, boing, boing off to bed as well. Not that onerous a task, it's only six feet away...
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Kenny the Kangaroo eh.


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Oct 2021)

It looks like we'll have 2 typhoons in the space of a week. 

This one is ringing alarm bells with the weather people here as it's following the same trajectory as the last typhoon that hit HK square on in 2018 and that knocked the city sideways for a week. It's looking like it'll be an interesting, but stormy, week here from Friday.

I've stocked up on tape which I will be selling to the highest bidder.


----------



## tyred (5 Oct 2021)

It's still pouring rain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2021)

I didn't quite get rained on this morning.

I'm getting a bit fed up of the cars pushing through "traffic free" routes in an attempt to avoid diversions and traffic jams though.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> It's still pouring rain.


Must admit we have had rain Most of the night .
Need to look at the central heating controls. 
This could be interesting as no back up bucket available 😉


----------



## carpiste (5 Oct 2021)

Good morning.
Dark, grey and miserable here with the promise of rain, heavy rain  
It`s funny how we can say good morning and then go straight into the weather forecast which is, this time of year, anything but good!
On the bright side I am on my second cup of tea and it`s as good as the first


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2021)

I needn't have worried as it went a lot easier than I expected 
First cuppa is going down well
Seagulls screeching well outside


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> So tinfoil really IS the perfect wrapping


Against Taser's ?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I think a bearing is going on my washing machine


Is it German ?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a nice  and a miniature bar of green & Black 70% choccy.
> 
> While my tea was steeping, I unpacked the silver propelling pencil I bought off the 'bay. Am well chuffed, it looks fabby and feels comfortable when writing with it. It's absolutely perfect for my friend's birthday.
> 
> ...


What instructions do you need ? Put pointy end on paper !


----------



## tyred (5 Oct 2021)

Saw a break in the rain and decided to risk my morning ride. Managed to complete it dry, got home just in time for once.


----------



## tyred (5 Oct 2021)

My phone is demanding to be recharged.


----------



## mybike (5 Oct 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Err... well, b*gger. A trip out tomorrow night to buy some.
> 
> Thanks @mybike for the reminder otherwise it'd come to Wednesday when I need to wrap them and I'd have been scratching my head.



I usually scrounge off the wife.


----------



## mybike (5 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I could be wrong, I usually am, but isn't the test for recyclable wrapping paper whether it's rippable, or not?



My grandchildren can rip any wrapping paper.

It's painful, since I was taught to unwrap carefully so it can be used again. (tho it never is)


----------



## rockyroller (5 Oct 2021)

happy Tuesday? we'll see


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> happy Tuesday? we'll see


I keep thinking it's Wednesday !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2021)

I'm having a day with the fairies. I think I may miss the men's shed .


----------



## tyred (5 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> My grandchildren can rip any wrapping paper.
> 
> It's painful, since I was taught to unwrap carefully so it can be used again. (tho it never is)


Many, many years ago, I wrapped a Christmas present for my cousin with paper left over from the previous Christmas (which my Mum always kept and stored) and when I was finished, I spotted some writing and realised that the paper I had used was the paper that my cousin had used on my present the previous year


----------



## oldwheels (5 Oct 2021)

Excitement for the week over now. Been for my bloods and B12 injection. This is the kind of thing which lightens my life now.
A bright sunny day with a brisk wind which is the only sun I have seen for weeks and back to rain again tomorrow for the forseeable future. Cannot take advantage to get out on the trike as the sun is low and the roads polluted with rally wonks who will just keep on going unless they see another car so too dangerous.
At least I don't have to fight the self important rally marshals now to get to my workshop.
I used to keep a boat beside the workshop sitting the trailer on wood blocks. They stole the blocks two years running and on the following year when I left the wheels on instead they pissed through my letterbox. This happened for a further two years until I boarded up the letterbox.
Is it a surprise that I dislike them.


----------



## tyred (5 Oct 2021)

Time for my teleconference. Zzzzzzzzzzz😴


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2021)

Overcast and blustery here chez Casa Reynard, and it rained heavily overnight. More rain forecast for this afternoon.

My green wheelie bin hasn't been emptied yet.

But my new laptop power pack / charger thingy has arrived however, as has the locket I bought on the 'bay. Had a chat with the postie - really gutted to find out that he's being moved to a new round later this month. He's been doing this round for about seven years. Madam Lexi will be upset, as she usually waits for him on the window ledge for fusses.

Did nip out into the garden to pick some bramleys. There's apple crumble and custard on the agenda for later.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2021)

I can hardly hear through my off-side ear. 
I think I might have an infection in it.. Maybe I'll attempt to contact the doctors tomorrow morning if it's still not working properly.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What instructions do you need ? Put pointy end on paper !





More like turn one way to lengthen the lead, turn t'other way to retract it, pull top off to refill...


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2021)

Very breezy here but the sun keeps popping out through the clouds . 
I can feel a good walk coming up


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2021)

Anyways, it's time for luncheon. Off downstairs I go.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Oct 2021)

Deluge of rain with flooded roads this morning - just at commute time. I wouldn't even drive in those conditions, so it was on with the waterproofs and bike to work with the only concession being that I only did half of the normal mileage in. Other than that, it's been a routine, boring morning at work staring at a computer screen and drinking coffee.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> Time for my teleconference. Zzzzzzzzzzz😴
> View attachment 612265



Don‘t forget to mute. Then do something more interesting instead


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Oct 2021)

Green tea


----------



## oldwheels (5 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I can hardly hear through my off-side ear.
> I think I might have an infection in it.. Maybe I'll attempt to contact the doctors tomorrow morning if it's still not working properly.


Wax? The drops with sodium bicarbonate worked wonders for me and cleared the wax with no syringing required. Still better to get it checked out by somebody.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2021)

Two slices of wholemeal toast for lunch, one with the last of the Rilettes, one with Gruyere, plus a pear, a minneola and two 

My green bin still hasn't been emptied. On the plus side, it's not been blown away either.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Wax? The drops with sodium bicarbonate worked wonders for me and cleared the wax with no syringing required. Still better to get it checked out by somebody.


It seems to be t'other side of my tympanic membrane. I've tried ear drops, to no effect. 
I might have to call Daktari in the morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2021)

Well, two out my three mile walk, this morning, was in ☀ 
Then ☔ for the last mile.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (5 Oct 2021)

There is a bumper crop of walnuts this year and we have five very large mature trees all producing them like there's no tomorrow. I have collected bucket loads of them and the challenge now is to find enough space for them to dry out in one single layer. Also they will have to be hidden from my hounds or the dogs will crack them open and eat the nut which will make the foolish animals as sick as a 🐕


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2021)

I know of one Walnut tree near my house but, sadly, it is behind big spiky fences, now, due to the old stately pile being developed. 😔


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It seems to be t'other side of my tympanic membrane. I've tried ear drops, to no effect.
> I might have to call Daktari in the morning.


Daktari! That takes me back, I watched that as a kid. Can't remember the specific details though.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (5 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I can hardly hear through my off-side ear.
> I think I might have an infection in it.. Maybe I'll attempt to contact the doctors tomorrow morning if it's still not working properly.


Ever tried these? l have occasionally . I wouldn't say they work faultlessly but it's a bit of fun for everyone else who don't have a lighted candle stuck in their ear https://www.santediscount.com/otosa...sga3XB2SAT7d_CMYqOEkJxXbSd2HMvihoCM6EQAvD_BwE


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Ever tried these? l have occasionally . I wouldn't say they work faultlessly but it's a bit of fun for everyone else who don't have a lighted candle stuck in their ear https://www.santediscount.com/otosa...sga3XB2SAT7d_CMYqOEkJxXbSd2HMvihoCM6EQAvD_BwE


Sacre Bleu et Mon Dieu!! 🕯


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2021)

Right, that's apples bashed for a crumble 

Time for Antiques Road Trip!


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> There is a bumper crop of walnuts this year and we have five very large mature trees all producing them like there's no tomorrow. I have collected bucket loads of them and the challenge now is to find enough space for them to dry out in one single layer. Also they will have to be hidden from my hounds or the dogs will crack them open and eat the nut which will make the foolish animals as sick as a 🐕



Whereas here it's a shite year, not even bothered going foraging for them, there's so little to be had.  I had 25kg of them last year...

Wish you could trebuchet some over xxx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Ever tried these? l have occasionally . I wouldn't say they work faultlessly but it's a bit of fun for everyone else who don't have a lighted candle stuck in their ear https://www.santediscount.com/otosa...sga3XB2SAT7d_CMYqOEkJxXbSd2HMvihoCM6EQAvD_BwE


Does it make you feel light-headed?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2021)

Lovely walk through the golf course and on to the promenade seriously windy


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2021)

Managed to avoid this afternoon's forecast rain, but it's blowing a right hoolie.

Anyways, time for a nice


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Daktari! That takes me back, I watched that as a kid. Can't remember the specific details though.


Clarence the crosseyed lion .


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Clarence the crosseyed lion .


Yes! That's the one.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Oldhippy (5 Oct 2021)

I'd forgotten about the chimp. Seem to remember having the toy jeep in zebra stripes from the show too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Oct 2021)

Negative PCR result. All good and coming out other side now.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2021)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Oct 2021)

We have had what we call a "pet day" here. In the midst of a spell of dreadful weather there is sometimes one good day. Nice and sunny and I got some scything done. Need to start another compost heap to cope with the extra debris.
Not sure what to do with the final compost as I only have a very small patch left cultivated. In the past all the keen gardeners were down on the beach collecting seaweed but nobody seems to do it now so somebody will probably welcome a free load. We used to travel with a trailer down to Loch na Keal where there was easy access to the beach for cleaner seaweed as the main sewer discharged straight into the sea at the edge of the bay.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2021)

Best thing about being home again is a pot of leaf tea. Oh, and a bathroom big enough to move around in, that's pretty good too.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Best thing about being home again is a pot of leaf tea. Oh, and a bathroom big enough to move around in, that's pretty good too.


where have you been? a train? a plane? sorry I haven't kept up ...


----------



## rockyroller (5 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's apples bashed for a crumble
> Time for Antiques Road Trip!


yum! you actually driving around dumpster diving / barn/estate rummaging? or watching a TV show? I'm fond of the "American Pickers" TV show. but I'm not ultra nationalist, I'd watch anyone going though old barns


----------



## rockyroller (5 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> Time for my teleconference. Zzzzzzzzzzz😴
> View attachment 612265


I get job postings & so many, if not all, are for remote workers with the chance of hybrid scheduling a day or 2 in the office. I so dislike working from home. I know I just sit in my own little square all day long right now, but at least I get some coffee pot / water cooler chit chat w/ actual face to face humans. also we tried an in office zoom meeting several times. I absolutely detest how I look on a web cam. kept sliding my chair backwards to make myself smaller & smaller


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> where have you been? a train? a plane? sorry I haven't kept up ...


A little beer odyssey up to the city I was born in, Leeds, Yorkshire. My first beer trip in a while.


----------



## pawl (5 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does it make you feel light-headed?




Probably makes him wax lyrical


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Ever tried these? l have occasionally . I wouldn't say they work faultlessly but it's a bit of fun for everyone else who don't have a lighted candle stuck in their ear https://www.santediscount.com/otosa...sga3XB2SAT7d_CMYqOEkJxXbSd2HMvihoCM6EQAvD_BwE


Side lights!


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Managed to avoid this afternoon's forecast rain, but it's blowing a right hoolie.
> 
> Anyways, time for a nice


You have sight or sound of the two F-15's or the Belgian F-16?


----------



## carpiste (5 Oct 2021)

Well that was a rainy, grey day but just had a lovely dinner of fresh Tuna chunks and roasted vegibles  I followed up with my usual yoghurt mix and a cuppa.
Tomorrow is looking much better, weather wise, so after I take my mum (85 this month) for her covid booster jab I`ll be going out on the bike


----------



## woodbutchmaster (5 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does it make you feel light-headed?


Nope, hot headed


----------



## pawl (5 Oct 2021)

Tonight’s meal consisted of nosh from the Charlie -Bigun Sorry Bingham range Chicken au gratin and bread and butter pudding They do quite an extensive range of mains and puddings


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Oct 2021)

Received an email from daughter's school today saying one of the kids has Covid, can all in the class have a PCR test. One appointment booked and off we went. Now waiting for the results.


----------



## carpiste (5 Oct 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Received an email from daughter's school today saying one of the kids has Covid, can all in the class have a PCR test. One appointment booked and off we went. Now waiting for the results.



Daughter is a teaching assistant in a special needs school. She caught covid after several of the kids caught it. SIL and Grandson subsequently caught the virus but have recovered well. Daughter got over it and returned to work last week..... but fell ill again and after seeing the doctor has been told she HAS TO take off at least 2 weeks and when she returns it will be on very short hours. Long covid is a pain!


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2021)

I may have eaten too much... Butternut squash soup, then a bitsas of lamb, egg fried rice and roasted tomatoes, and rarely for me, a dessert. Namely apple crumble and custard. 

The apples were bramleys from the garden and some of those russet jobbies I foraged from a hedgerow a couple of weeks ago. They're really sweetened by keeping.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2021)

Jury rigged laptop cable went *fzzzzzzzzzt* so the new one has been pressed into service. Laptop threw a wobbly on reboot, but I'm back up and running for the moment. I really do hope this solves the issue, otherwise it will be new laptop time.

So far, the Lenovo 430 is the leading selection. Having a built-in DVD drive is a thumbs up.


----------



## carpiste (5 Oct 2021)

I`ve still got a tub of Butternut squash and leek soup in the fridge. I use extra large (1 kg) yoghurt pot to store it. Easily enough for two helpings. I had a load of Asparagus, tomatoes and Kale in the fridge taking up space so I just made some more up  I think I`ll take some to my Mum tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yum! you actually driving around dumpster diving / barn/estate rummaging? or watching a TV show? I'm fond of the "American Pickers" TV show. but I'm not ultra nationalist, I'd watch anyone going though old barns



It's a TV show, where two antiques experts spend a week together on a road trip in a classic car with a £200 starting kitty each. They trawl through antique shops and buy up lots that they hope will make a profit at auction.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> I`ve still got a tub of Butternut squash and leek soup in the fridge. I use extra large (1 kg) yoghurt pot to store it. Easily enough for two helpings. I had a load of Asparagus, tomatoes and Kale in the fridge taking up space so I just made some more up  I think I`ll take some to my Mum tomorrow.



My next soup will be Scotch Broth, as I have the bones and cooking juices from the lamb.


----------



## carpiste (5 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's a TV show, where two antiques experts spend a week together on a road trip in a classic car with a £200 starting kitty each. They trawl through antique shops and buy up lots that they hope will make a profit at auction.


It`s a great watch unless it`s David Harper or the equally annoying Anita Manning!


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> It`s a great watch unless it`s David Harper or the equally annoying Anita Manning!



Margie Cooper and Paul Martin this week - the last pairing of the series.


----------



## carpiste (5 Oct 2021)

Well last cuppa has been drunk so it`s time....






Boing!


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2021)

Time for a 

No snack, I ated too much.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Daktari! That takes me back, I watched that as a kid. Can't remember the specific details though.


Same here.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2021)

Been backing up and removing files from the laptop HDD.

Really hoping that the new power pack will do the trick. The only other possibility is that the fan is borked, but the case is cool and there's warm air being blown out the back. I've no battery in this, the battery keeled over a long time ago, so I just took it out.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2021)

Aaaaaaaanyways, time to make the 6ft journey to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Oct 2021)

Good morning.

Tailwind on the way to work which means another headwind tonight.

I may take the train for 11 minutes, don't tell anyone though...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2021)

Well the caravan has stopped being blown about 
First cuppa is brewing
And it's dry outside


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2021)

It's ♻ Bin day, today. I've put the cardboard packaging from our new wardrobes out, too, as I'd kept it in a less important shed so it stayed dry. 

I wonder if they'll bother turning up..


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2021)

First cuppa went down well
I can see some blue sky


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2021)

100% blue skies here in Hamtun! 

I have a Zoom appointment with Daktari to, hopefully, sort out my hearing issue.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Oct 2021)

Good Lord! Is it that time already?

Where has the day gone?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 100% blue skies here in Hamtun!
> 
> I have a Zoom appointment with Daktari to, hopefully, sort out my hearing issue.


I can't help thinking a telephone consultation would have far greater comedy potential.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Where has the day gone?


It's over here now.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Good Lord! Is it that time already?
> 
> Where has the day gone?


Just goes to show that you have been busy .....you know how time flies when you are having fun


----------



## oldwheels (6 Oct 2021)

Sunny start to the day but heavy rain forecast later. Normally I would have trike out but not just now, there are already complaints about speeding and danger to people and livestock.
Coal merchant told me when I enquired about getting some in that he is now an ex coal merchant. Builders supply apparently does bags of smokeless which I use. I do have storage heaters but prefer to have an alternative available. A few years ago we had a major power failure which lasted for 4 days.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Oct 2021)

What silly little superficial marketing clone dreamed up this product description ..."Kids Acid hybrid rookie Pro 400"
Effing power assisted bicycle for children , what a crap start to life


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2021)

The sky is blue, the sun is out and I was treated to an amazing Technicolour sunrise on this morning's ride


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Sunny start to the day but heavy rain forecast later. Normally I would have trike out but not just now, there are already complaints about speeding and danger to people and livestock.
> Coal merchant told me when I enquired about getting some in that he is now an ex coal merchant. Builders supply apparently does bags of smokeless which I use. I do have storage heaters but prefer to have an alternative available. A few years ago we had a major power failure which lasted for 4 days.


Hey you are on the money with "stream of consciousness" writing technique


----------



## oldwheels (6 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Hey you are on the money with "stream of consciousness" writing technique


AKA Rambling.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Just goes to show that you have been busy .....you know how time flies when you are having fun



Well, as I've said a few times, 6/7 year olds are very demanding creatures.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2021)

Morning.
It is bright and sunny here.
I didn't go to the men's shed yesterday .It would only have made me worse. I had a long nap instead.
We have ordered a new freezer, a chest type instead of an upright one. We going to have to clear a space for it before it arrives. We need a replacement before getting rid of the other one as it has a lot of frozen food in it .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> AKA Rambling.


I've never read any AKA Rambling. Is she any good?


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Tailwind on the way to work which means another headwind tonight.
> 
> I may take the train for 11 minutes, don't tell anyone though...


That'd be either theft or cheating.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can't help thinking a telephone consultation would have far greater comedy potential.


I wonder how a Zoom call will go when I ask for a prostate check!!


----------



## carpiste (6 Oct 2021)

Lovely sunny start to the day. Breakfast ate, washed and ready to collect my Mum to have her COVID booster then I`m out on the bike


----------



## mybike (6 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I keep thinking it's Wednesday !



It is. Yesterday I kept thinking it was Saturday.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> It is. *Yesterday I kept thinking it was Saturday.*


It's not today either.


----------



## mybike (6 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Jury rigged laptop cable went *fzzzzzzzzzt* so the new one has been pressed into service. Laptop threw a wobbly on reboot, but I'm back up and running for the moment. I really do hope this solves the issue, otherwise it will be new laptop time.
> 
> So far, the Lenovo 430 is the leading selection. Having a built-in DVD drive is a thumbs up.



I've a PSU that works OK on charging, but if I try to run the laptop while it's plugged in the mouse misbehaves. It no lives in the car just in case I forget the good one.

Just make sure you don't buy a consumer Lenovo. My wife's Lenovo worked OK but the case started to break up around the hinge.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Oct 2021)

up late due to a Red Sox vs Yankees baseball do-or-die game. 1st baseball game I've watched in a dog's age. true to form I watched the whole thing up until the final 2 outs then passed out & woke only to find out the Sox won. now I have to decide if I want to watch all their new playoff games. so exhausting being a sports fan


----------



## rockyroller (6 Oct 2021)

it's definitely Wednesday right? I need to take garbage out


----------



## rockyroller (6 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A little beer odyssey up to the city I was born in, Leeds, Yorkshire. My first beer trip in a while.


oh & they have small bathrooms there? old town?


----------



## pawl (6 Oct 2021)

Ordered a Mitchelen Krylion tyre from High On Bikes on Monday delivered today .Very prompt delivery.

Haven’t seen Krylion tyres available on other sites Assumed they are no longer available


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> AKA Rambling.


True but a bit harsh .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2021)

Clan Line the steam engine will be going down the mainline today it should be going through Chippenham at 12.20 and back up at 12 minutes past 5 this afternoon .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh & they have small bathrooms there? old town?


It was a very cheap hotel room but very handy for pubs and taprooms. Leeds must be pretty old; it was already there when I was born.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2021)

So what do you see ? 








I will be back later to tell you what I see


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It was a very cheap hotel room but very handy for pubs and taprooms. Leeds must be pretty old; it was already there when I was born.


That old!!


----------



## dave r (6 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> So what do you see ?
> View attachment 612349
> 
> 
> ...



Two old weathered pieces of wood.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> So what do you see ?
> View attachment 612349
> 
> 
> ...


A turtle sitting on a cows back


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> That old!!


Talking of Leeds and history, while hoping for a trip down memory lane I discovered I was actually lost in Lacuna Lane. I was trying to remember where the city centre Grandways* opened up. I remember being dragged through it when I was young but nothing seemed to ring any bells on walkabout. Kirkgate toward the east seemed possible but nowhere triggered any memories.

*This was Leeds' first supermarket, back in the early 60s. It created quite a stir amongst people who like to shop cheap at the time.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2021)

Bin's have bin emptied. On the correct day, too!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never read any AKA Rambling. Is she any good?


I think she's a songwriter, wrote some songs for Bob Dylan back in the late 70's. sort of along the lines of the songs Sam Sheperd and Leonard Cohen were writing at the time. I think her most recent was _Why don't you kids get off my lawn and get a job and save your money to become decent and not some useless face on the unemployment line?_


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2021)

Cool, grey and very blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning sorting out the shopping and re-jigging the fridges in the kitchen and utility room. I may have overdosed on coronation chicken, as I have a kilo of it, not half a kilo as I thought. Ooops...  Such is the perils of yellow stickering... 

Will need to go out to pick up mum's prescription later, but the bike option isn't looking terribly appealing. I have no desire to be blown across the road.

Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> I've a PSU that works OK on charging, but if I try to run the laptop while it's plugged in the mouse misbehaves. It no lives in the car just in case I forget the good one.
> 
> Just make sure you don't buy a consumer Lenovo. My wife's Lenovo worked OK but the case started to break up around the hinge.



The 430 is a business laptop, not a home one. Most of my laptops have been of that ilk, acquired simply because they're better built.

I love this Vaio though, and was gutted when Sony stopped making them, as I'd have had another in the blink of an eye. It's one of the reasons I've held off replacing it because it's got such a good keyboard and ergonomics.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> So what do you see ?
> View attachment 612349
> 
> 
> ...



Two bonking tortoises...


----------



## Jenkins (6 Oct 2021)

Another grey, wet, cold & windy start to the morning here in Suffolk, but as going home from work time approaches, the weather has improved to just grey, cold & windy. 

Time to put the kettle on again.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2021)

Bit breezy, here, but lovely and sunny. 

12 mile ride the long way to the Overstone bus stop library where, along with 3 books, a decent pair of sparring gloves the grandson will love!!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never read any AKA Rambling. Is she any good?


My impression was more of the Rambling Syd Rumpo character as portrayed by Kenneth Williams. If that doesn't betray my age nothing will .


----------



## postman (6 Oct 2021)

Is this in the right section.This morning while Postman and Mrs P were walking to Headingley we came upon a man who had collapsed on the pavement,he was confused and distressed,it turned out over the 45 mins we stayed with him that he had medical problems and was known in the area.Noise triggered a panic attack,the poor soul was so distressed,we stayed till the ambulance came for him. Other people came out of nearby houses and he was cared for by all of us till the paramedics came and took over.


----------



## carpiste (6 Oct 2021)

Lovely 18 miles done in the sunshine. There was a little chill in the air that I noticed on the fingers when I got around the 20mph mark. Full finger gloves from now on I think! Peppered Mackerel fillet with wholemeal bread for lunch followed by tea. Probably going to top it up with some yoghurt shortly


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2021)

Lovely lunch of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with coronation chicken, one with some rather fine squishy brie, plus a pear, a minneola and two 

Have a few things to sort in the kitchen, and then at tea time, I shall tootle off to Littleport. Will get some writing done in the mean time.

The sky has cleared over lunch, and now the sun is shining. Still pretty blustery though.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2021)

I have just cut my fingernails. I hate it when they get too long.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2021)

I want this view


----------



## rockyroller (6 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> Is this in the right section.This morning while Postman and Mrs P were walking to Headingley we came upon a man who had collapsed on the pavement,he was confused and distressed,it turned out over the 45 mins we stayed with him that he had medical problems and was known in the area.Noise triggered a panic attack,the poor soul was so distressed,we stayed till the ambulance came for him. Other people came out of nearby houses and he was cared for by all of us till the paramedics came and took over.


you're a good man, may you benefit from others' kindnesses as well, some time down the road


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2021)

It certainly was a case of red sky in the morning, shepherd's warning as it hasn't stopped raining all afternoon 

In other news, solicitors charge a lot of money for not bothering to reply to my email


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2021)

Kitchen jobs done, some tidying up done, and now time for Antiques Road Trip


----------



## oldwheels (6 Oct 2021)

Rain has now started but it has been a lovely October day so got some gardening done.
October used to be our travelling month.
Latterly for touring and before that Trade Fairs ranging from Builth to Aviemore via Harrogate.
In my whisky days it was Scotch Malt Whisky conference and the Scotch Whisky Association conference and dinner.. My wife came to the main one as she was regarded as part of the team and before I got the job was discreetly interviewed to make sure she was suitable Executive Wife material. She enjoyed these jaunts as naturally everything was on expenses. At one dinner she got bonus points for going to the aid of a Big Company executive wife who had overindulged on the product to put it kindly. 
Post has just arrived. They are having a hard time negotiating the unhelpful rally traffic.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> A turtle sitting on a cows back


Exactly


----------



## carpiste (6 Oct 2021)

Just off to get a shop from Morrisons followed by a quick scoot around Aldi


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2021)

What a fantastic day


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> It certainly was a case of red sky in the morning, shepherd's warning as it hasn't stopped raining all afternoon
> 
> *In other news, solicitors charge a lot of money for not bothering to reply to my email*


Charge for sending it in the first place.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2021)

Lovely supper of butternut squash soup, a thai-ish sweet chilli stir fry with king prawns, green beans, baby corn and wholegrain egg noodles, plus apple crumble and custard to finish. 

Kinda deserve it after the day I've had...

Which involved a fruitless search for a misplaced USB flash drive. On the other hand, I have done some SERIOUS tidying up. I have a box of documents to chuck onto the loft (the sort that if you ditch them, you'll want them), a large bag of recycling, some packaging that can be reused and a small bag of stuff for the bin.

On the other hand, I have now found the following items:

1) The only photo I have of the cat we had when I was little (a tortie!)
2) CDs with my media work from 2003
3) The tow eye from Tim Harvey's Porsche Carrera Cup car
4) The installation CD for Adobe Photoshop CS2
5) The pencil tin I used at school - it has a Porsche 944 on the lid and a photo of Paul Warwick inside.


----------



## carpiste (6 Oct 2021)

Back from shopping. Not much in the way of yellow stickers ( I think too many people are aware) but lots of cheap veg for soup, yoghurts and fish


----------



## carpiste (6 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of butternut squash soup, a *thai-ish *sweet chilli stir fry with king prawns, green beans, baby corn and wholegrain egg noodles, plus apple crumble and custard to finish.


Spanish, Turkish, Swedish, Irish and possibly some others but never Thai-ish


----------



## Moon bunny (6 Oct 2021)

We went to a funeral today, (mate of hover’s) at the do a local woman sat down at a piano, lifted the lid, exercised her fingers, looked at the keys for a few seconds, said “Oh, I can’t be bothered” and closed the lid. Several of us had to go outside until our fits of giggling subsided.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Spanish, Turkish, Swedish, Irish and possibly some others but never Thai-ish



Well, Thai-ish insomuch that it wasn't terribly authentic.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2021)

There were 2 steam specials today. I cycled down to see Clan Line at 12 , I drove down to see Royal Scot later in the afternoon on the way back up .
My balsa model has been giving me a bit of a headache trying to figure out the shape of the rear section .


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> There were 2 steam specials today. I cycled down to see Clan Line at 12 , I drove down to see Royal Scot later in the afternoon on the way back up .
> My balsa model has been giving me a bit of a headache trying to figure out the shape of the rear section .



You're reminding me that I really should get back to work on my Higman model. It's sitting on the sideboard in the dining room looking rather unloved. But I do need to find an alternative glue...


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2021)

I was tidying up some books and wondering why I have three copies of Tess of the D'urbervilles.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I was tidying up some books and wondering why I have three copies of Tess of the D'urbervilles.


Volumes 1,2, & 3?


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Volumes 1,2, & 3?


All complete volumes.


----------



## carpiste (6 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I was tidying up some books and wondering why I have three copies of Tess of the D'urbervilles.



I have the same thing with several Terry Pratchett books. Some have been gifts, given after I already bought the book for myself. Some are 1st editions I managed to find and had to buy. I also have a few limited editions like a set of 4 miniature books. 
I have more or less 2 of everything!


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> I have the same thing with several Terry Pratchett books. Some have been gifts, given after I already bought the book for myself. Some are 1st editions I managed to find and had to buy. I also have a few limited editions like a set of 4 miniature books.
> I have more or less 2 of everything!


I actually have duplicates of quite a few books (and CDs and LPs) as I sometimes see things that interest me in charity shops or whatever and buy it and then find I already had it but had forgotten....


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2021)

I have multiple copies of some motor racing books in my collection. Usually bought for me by well-meaning friends and relatives. Annoyingly, the majority of them are biographies of drivers I do not like.

Although I held my nose and bought a book on Damon Hill a while back because there was a photo of Paul Warwick in it.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I actually have duplicates of quite a few books (and CDs and LPs) as I sometimes see things that interest me in charity shops or whatever and buy it and then find I already had it but had forgotten....



Also guilty there, m'lud...


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2021)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grand-Pr...1984-Safari-rally-Derek-Warwick-/353397907921


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Also guilty there, m'lud...


#moiaussi


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2021)

Right, I'm going to put the writing away and cross the 6ft to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2021)

Fish and chips now repeating those on me , that will teach me .. not


----------



## carpiste (7 Oct 2021)

Morning all. Bad sleep again but on the positive side I`m on my second cuppa already  Now I have to choose what to have for breakfast!
Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2021)

Slightly chilly ride to work. It's the awkward time of year where you are either freezing at the start or sweating on arrival and the weather on the return is guaranteed to be completely different...


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Slightly chilly ride to work. It's the awkward time of year where you are either freezing at the start or sweating on arrival and the weather on the return is guaranteed to be completely different...


Oh I miss those early morning commutes dicing with dog walker's half asleep


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2021)

Morning y'all
Well I feel lighter now , who needs carbon 
First cuppa going down well


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Oct 2021)

say no more !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 612412
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Grand-Pr...1984-Safari-rally-Derek-Warwick-/353397907921


I've got that magazine along with a load of others somewhere in my loft .


----------



## carpiste (7 Oct 2021)

I plumped for Weetabix with Soya milk


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Oct 2021)

I've lost a dog lead, l can quite understand loosing a dog , they slink off to go hunting occasionally but not a lead, they just hang around waiting to be attached to a canine


----------



## carpiste (7 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I've lost a dog lead, l can quite understand loosing a dog , they slink off to go hunting occasionally but not a lead, they just hang around waiting to be attached to a canine


Unless said canine wants a lie in and is desperate to avoid a long walk through wet fields and has hidden it from you!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2021)

I woke up before 6 and now I want to go back to bed and finish off my bed allowance. However, I've got a plumber booked for between 8 and 9am so I'll have to wait till he's been and gone. Coffee to the rescue!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2021)

I've ordered a knife block off the zon of ams...
As they are sharp things, I had to confirm my age with an on screen calendar. I couldn't write 27/10/1952 in the input field so tapped on 27.
This made my DOB 27/10/2021. I couldn't find how to change the 2021 to 1952 so I was thinking I'd have to tap the < arrow 816 times!

Luckily, after tapping all over the phone screen, a drop down list appeared!! Phew!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2021)

Here are the two steam specials from yesterday.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2021)

This is the model that I have been working on . I have been working from what pictures that I could find and from a few dimensions. I found a plan view but found it difficult translating what some of the lines were. As you can see I have done a bit of rubbing out. There are always some details that you require that never seem to be shown in pictures, how the underneath section of the nose for just one example .
I have been sanding the model back but it is a bit of a complex shape along the side, it goes up and down like a ride at Alton Towers.


----------



## mybike (7 Oct 2021)

Made the mistake, this morning, of wearing what I wore for the past week. Decidedly warmer & rain wear was not required.


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2021)

It looked wet, windy and cold this morning morning but turned out to be very mild once I got out and about so I had overdressed somewhat for my ride and overheated like a Triumph Dolomite on a hot summer's day. 

My baseball cap blew off and I had to retrieve it from the hedge.


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2021)

Also hedge cutting season continues so roads are usually covered in thorns. 

When it is over I want to start riding my Rudge again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2021)

My pin's jammed. This is the plumber's assessment of my faulty radiator. So that's a part on order. He could try to unjam it but this could result in a fountain of water.

I, overoptimistically, thought that if I got in early before autumn kicked in and the plumbers get busy, it would be sorted sooner. That was 5 weeks ago. Hmm....

Oh well, I now have a window for a nap before a beer delivery early this afternoon. 

First, though, I've been messaged an invitation to book my covid booster jab so I better do that now.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Oct 2021)

Wet but not too windy and mild. 
We used to get frost starting about this time of year but not any longer.
Left my phone on overnight which I do not normally do and Calmac wakened me at 0545 to tell me they were doing a shuttle service to cope with the volume of traffic and 10 minutes later warned me that a second vessel which is on to help cope with the traffic MV Loch Riddon would not be able to take rally vehicles with a long overhang. Not anything I need to know but the auto text service is useful if travelling.


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> It looked wet, windy and cold this morning morning but turned out to be very mild once I got out and about so I had overdressed somewhat for my ride and overheated like a Triumph Dolomite on a hot summer's day.
> 
> My baseball cap blew off and I had to retrieve it from the hedge.


Oi. I had two of those about 40 years ago. Lovely cars


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Oi. I had two of those about 40 years ago. Lovely cars


They were actually, very well appointed interior and a decent effort at styling. 

It's just the only one I had direct experience of belonging to a cousin of my Dad's seem to constantly boil and blow headgaskets no matter what was done to it.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> They were actually, very well appointed interior and a decent effort at styling.
> 
> It's just the only one I had direct experience of belonging to a cousin of my Dad's seem to constantly boil and blow headgaskets no matter what was done to it.


A faulty radiator pressure cap can give the symptoms of a head gasket problem . A lack of pressure will mean that the water boils at 100C.
The only problem I found with my Sprint were the brakes. They didn't stop very well, I used to drop down a couple of gears and used engine braking .


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> I plumped for Weetabix with Soya milk



Soya!!!


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> They were actually, very well appointed interior and a decent effort at styling.
> 
> It's just the only one I had direct experience of belonging to a cousin of my Dad's seem to constantly boil and blow headgaskets no matter what was done to it.


I loved mine, and had no problems ... except rust on the second, but then I got given company cars and opted for a Golf GTI.


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Oct 2021)

All this talk about breakfasts is upsetting me. I'm on just water today.

Just signed the consent form handing my life over, been given the gown and sexy paper underpants in preparation for my pacemaker fitting op this pm.

Hope it doesn't get delayed like many ops do today as I am bored out of my mind in hospital.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Soya!!!


Where!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2021)

We have a new freezer arriving today . Anytime from 11 to 3 .


----------



## rockyroller (7 Oct 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> All this talk about breakfasts is upsetting me. I'm on just water today.
> Just signed the consent form handing my life over, been given the gown and sexy paper underpants in preparation for my pacemaker fitting op this pm.Hope it doesn't get delayed like many ops do today as I am bored out of my mind in hospital.


hang in there, good luck!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Where!


Upthread^^


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2021)

Commuting by bike makes you hungry. Just ate 3 multipacks of crisps. Having a cheese, ham and branston baguette for lunch with a chaser of tomatoe soup.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2021)

Yesterday,I saw _Once upon a Time in America_ in the full directors' cut, almost 4 hours. The version shown in The States back in 1985 was only about 2 hours long, and made little sense. Well worth the 4 hours.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Oh I miss those early morning commutes dicing with dog walker's half asleep



Thankfully most of the commute is sufficiently rural that it takes a fairly intrepid dog walker to come that far out. They all seem sufficiently awake.
Right now the problem is tractors moving grapes about for the wineries, not because they're badly driven, just the sheer numbers...


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2021)

Just back from seeing Daktari.. 
Disappointingly, there were no 🦓 🙊 or even a cross eyed 🦁


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2021)

I've been vegetarian so far, today, apart from a small pork pie that needed eating...


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been vegetarian so far, today, apart from a small pork pie that needed eating...



Reminds me of a client who told me "Don't go thinking I'm a druggie. I don't do drugs me: I'm totally clean..."
Before adding
"I smoke weed, obviously..."


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Reminds me of a client who told me "Don't go thinking I'm a druggie. I don't do drugs me: I'm totally clean..."
> Before adding
> "I smoke weed, obviously..."


 Blindingly so


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Oct 2021)

The first of this years crop of aliens has landed .....






Dunno why l'm holding it down , it weighs a ton


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2021)

Over did it, couldn't eat the second half of my 'sandwich'.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2021)

Warm and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I spent the morning moving firewood from outside and into the garage. It's getting to that time of year, although I haven't had the fire on yet. Two storage heaters and the odd hot water bottle has been plenty.

Also had a visitor today - first chez Casa Reynard for ages. Lovely old chap who is a semi-retired molecatcher. He always used to stop here on his round for a brew and pit stop, and it was good to see him again after nearly two years. He's 88 and doesn't want to retire completely, as he says he'd get bored sitting around doing nowt.

This afternoon, a bicycular bimble is in order. I need to drop off a roll of black bin bags at a friend's place. They haven't delivered our yearly supply yet, and I've got loads knocking around because I might only put 8 black bags out for collection a year. Might pootle further along the Hythe and see if there are any good blackberries to be had.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2021)

Nice tandem ride to and along Prestatyn promenade just completed .


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Oct 2021)

Bugger, bum, tits and anything else that will pass the swear filter.

Op postponed until tomorrow, and I haven't eaten for 22 hours. Start starving again from midnight.

At least I hadn't changed into those paper knickers.


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Nice tandem ride to and along Prestatyn promenade just completed .


From Northants?

Sorry, just caught your earlier posts


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Oct 2021)

I got no socks on


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> From Northants?
> 
> Sorry, just caught your earlier posts


Now that would be a good ride


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2021)

Four miles on Wiggy #2, the Chartres, completed. It's about as far as I can manage. Been off the bike since having my second Covid jab as I've been struggling with fatigue and interrupted sleep since. Didn't go for blackberries in the end, but stopped by at the veg stall in the village and bought some onions.

Was good to get out though, even if my leg warmers did a Norah Batty on me... 

Going to have to do little and often to get my fitness back.

Anyways, time for a


----------



## oldwheels (7 Oct 2021)

Great excitement in Shetland.
A Monarch butterfly has appeared and been much photographed.
Doesn't sound much but they migrate annually from Canada to Mexico. At least there they have somewhere to stop at night if required tho" I do not think they generally stop till they reach Mexico. This one is a bit off course but has come across the Atlantic.
It was spotted in a hotel garden but I don't think that is of any significance
On our last visit to Shetland there were a great number of butterflies inbound from France so all sorts of things can be seen there but nowhere else in the UK.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2021)

Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Oct 2021)

Beer o’clock. London Pride with fish and chips tonight.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Warm and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I spent the morning moving firewood from outside and into the garage. It's getting to that time of year, although I haven't had the fire on yet. Two storage heaters and the odd hot water bottle has been plenty.
> 
> ...


They are lovely little animals. I have seen one for years. I picked one up once , it was crossing a road, I stopped my car ,got out and put it in a verge. I bet it was cussing as I probably put it back where it came from .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Great excitement in Shetland.
> A Monarch butterfly has appeared and been much photographed.
> Doesn't sound much but they migrate annually from Canada to Mexico. At least there they have somewhere to stop at night if required tho" I do not think they generally stop till they reach Mexico. This one is a bit off course but has come across the Atlantic.
> It was spotted in a hotel garden but I don't think that is of any significance
> On our last visit to Shetland there were a great number of butterflies inbound from France so all sorts of things can be seen there but nowhere else in the UK.



I hope it took a PCR on arrival.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Beer o’clock. London Pride with fish and chips tonight.


I'm at the ready, unopened beer at my side. Can I wait for 8?


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2021)

My shoelace has broken


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2021)

Fifth cuppa of the day going down well 
Fig roll went down well as well 
Another great day


----------



## carpiste (7 Oct 2021)

Had my dinner which was a tofu surprise! I used some ingredients I would use in a Korean spicy chili and garlic dish but cut down on the chillis. extra maple syrup (skinny) and added mushrooms which were just sat in the fridge. Delicious as it turned out! Now having a cuppa of course


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2021)

Supper was the last of the butternut squash soup, then salmon-in-a-parcel with spaghetti & pesto and roasted baby plum tomatoes, and the last of the apple crumble and custard for afters.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They are lovely little animals. I have seen one for years. I picked one up once , it was crossing a road, I stopped my car ,got out and put it in a verge. I bet it was cussing as I probably put it back where it came from .



They don't half bite, though.

Lexi sometimes catches them. If they're still alive, you've got to watch out for those gnashers. Their coat is so soft and tactile, however.


----------



## carpiste (7 Oct 2021)

Really looking forward to a ride out tomorrow. The weather is supposed to be bright and, more importantly, dry with light winds and sunshine 
I can hardly wait!






Boing!
Time for a pre ride rest  nite all


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2021)

Time for a 

Off downstairs to put the kettle on and see what's in the biskit barrel. And before any of you lot say biskits...


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time for a
> 
> Off downstairs to put the kettle on and see what's in the biskit barrel. *And before any of you lot say biskits*...


What else would you put in there?


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> What else would you put in there?



Jaffa Cakes... 

Actually, t'is empty. Need to fill it up. I have a packet of crisps instead.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Jaffa Cakes...
> 
> Actually, t'is empty. Need to fill it up. I have a packet of crisps instead.


Legally they're classified as biscuits for tax purposes.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> The first of this years crop of aliens has landed .....Dunno why l'm holding it down , it weighs a ton


lol maybe it's holding you up


----------



## rockyroller (7 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been vegetarian so far, today, apart from a small pork pie that needed eating...


reminds me when I smoked cigarettes. I would say "I don't smoke I only bum them". meaning I don't buy them


----------



## rockyroller (8 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yesterday,I saw _Once upon a Time in America_ in the full directors' cut, almost 4 hours. The version shown in The States back in 1985 was only about 2 hours long, and made little sense. Well worth the 4 hours.


hmmm about 10 years after godfather II. never saw OUTA probably because I had just moved to Boston, once upon a time


----------



## rockyroller (8 Oct 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Op postponed until tomorrow, and I haven't eaten for 22 hours. Start starving again from midnight.At least I hadn't changed into those paper knickers.



yikes here's hoping you were able to get at least 1 good meal?

in related new, a work colleague is having thyroid cancer throat surgery tomorrow. out-patient style meaning, no overnight stay in hospital


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thankfully most of the commute is sufficiently rural that it takes a fairly intrepid dog walker to come that far out. They all seem sufficiently awake.
> Right now the problem is tractors moving grapes about for the wineries, not because they're badly driven, just the sheer numbers...


Rather like here, with the corn and soybeans. I may have to go to Southern Illinois soon. Illlinois is about the size of England , so this may be a 300 mile round trip, my living about in what would qualify as The Midlands.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> hmmm about 10 years after godfather II. never saw OUTA probably because I had just moved to Boston, once upon a time


Part of a trilogy, _Once Upon a Time in the West_, _Duck You Suckers_, and _Once Upon a Time in America. _Sergio Leone liked his trilogies._ Fistful of Dollars_, _For a Few Dollars More_, and _The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly_ were also intended to be a trilogy


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Oct 2021)

OUTA had horrible reviews, because it was cut beyond all comprehension for US audiences. Netflix has a near original European cut, more violence and the like. Also a more cohesive story line.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Legally they're classified as biscuits for tax purposes.



I know. There was a right old to-do about that and all.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2021)

Anyways, time to put the writing away and bimble the six feet to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> I know. There was a right old to-do about that and all.


And it all started thirty years ago. Tax evasion.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> lol maybe it's holding you up


Hadn't thought of it like that ....you may well be right


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2021)

A Lidl pasta sauce jar is about 5% larger than my favourite tea mug. This has great advantages: I can measure water into the kettle using the pasta sauce jar and know that it will give me a full cup of tea with minimum wastage.


----------



## carpiste (8 Oct 2021)

Up and running, Weetabix done ( back to Alpro today) and halfway through the first cuppa of the day  Had a rubbish sleep again so no doubt I`ll lounge around a while, make MrsC a brew when she gets out of bed and I`ll probably go back to bed for an hour, in the warm side. I will definitely be going out on the bike later but can`t face it right now in sleepy mode!


----------



## carpiste (8 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A Lidl pasta sauce jar is about 5% larger than my favourite tea mug. This has great advantages: I can measure water into the kettle using the pasta sauce jar and know that it will give me a full cup of tea with minimum wastage.


I`m actually thinking of buying a Kelly kettle to make tea. No need to buy fuel, and takes a couple of minutes to boil 2 mugs worth of water.
It will cost around £60 but I think that`s a sound investment when you consider how much fuel prices are going up. It`ll pay for itself in no time and the added bonus is it can come out with us for the odd picnic or fishing trip


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2021)

First cuppa drank
Slipped out and away 
Lovely colours in the sky here 
Homeward bound later


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2021)

Work day, today 😔


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2021)

Morning.
It is grey and drizzling here.
Our new freezer arrived yesterday. It is black and smaller than our broken and a lot cheaper. Oh and not German !
I will take it easy again today as the fairies visited again yesterday .


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> What else would you put in there?



We don't have a biscuit barrel, the biscuits are in the coffee jar, we don't have any coffee in the house.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2021)

If biscuits stayed sealed in a packet I would eat a lot less of them same for chocolate .


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2021)

It's the World Conker Championship in Southwick, NR Oundle, on Sunday.. 

I'd love to go again, but this is my weekend on shift 😢 

I rode there a few years ago to check it out.. Well worth a visit!!


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> We don't have a biscuit barrel, the biscuits are in the coffee jar, we don't have any coffee in the house.


Good God man! No coffee! How do you get through the day. 😁


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2021)

My wife lost her purse last week. She had been into one shop and bought some items and then visited a few charity shops just browsing. It wasn't until she decided to buy something that she discovered that her purse was missing . She went back to the shops that she had visited to see if anyone had handed it in but it hadn't . She went to our bank and cancelled our credit cards and withdrew £50. It was a bit like a lockdown over the weekend,not going out as we were conserving fuel and having a small amount of cash. My wife contacted the police who couldn't be bothered as it was lost property !  That police peep will go far!  My wife has had to replace her driving licence, on the form it states that losing it should be reported to the police . I would like to stick 2 fingers up to that police peep!  We haven't heard from any of the shops that my wife contacted , so it seems like it had been stolen ! It has made her feel really bad , wondering if she is losing her marbles! It could be that a pick pocket is operating in the town !  Going by our experience of that police peep they will spring into action faster than continental drift !


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Good God man! No coffee! How do you get through the day. 😁



Lots of tea and orange squash.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> If biscuits stayed sealed in a packet I would eat a lot less of them same for chocolate .


Or all at once with a bit of added roughage.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2021)

I'm with Old Hippy!! 

☕


----------



## mybike (8 Oct 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Oi. I had two of those about 40 years ago. Lovely cars



I inherited a Sprint, with about 200 miles on the clock from my uncle. Loved it.



Illaveago said:


> A faulty radiator pressure cap can give the symptoms of a head gasket problem . A lack of pressure will mean that the water boils at 100C.
> The only problem I found with my Sprint were the brakes. They didn't stop very well, I used to drop down a couple of gears and used engine braking .



Weren't they drums on the back? Engine braking isn't very good on my C -Max, with only a 1000cc engine, but I do have disks all round.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2021)

Dreich day again and stuck indoors anyway or perhaps up the garden if the rain stops.
Christmas trees are advertised for sale in Oban.
Of to make soup to use up the some of the artichokes I dug up the other day. They are a terrible pest in the garden as they spread widely if not kept under control.
Trouble is they are not nicknamed fartichokes for no reason.


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> I inherited a Sprint, with about 200 miles on the clock from my uncle. Loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't they drums on the back? Engine braking isn't very good on my C -Max, with only a 100cc engine, but I do have disks all round.



My Swift has drum brakes on the back.


----------



## pawl (8 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> My Swift has drums on the back.




Kettle or snare drums.


----------



## postman (8 Oct 2021)

Finished brekkie,now waiting 30 minutes before I start weeding the driveway..This should be the last time,in spring we are going to have it relaid.It's only paving slabs,we were going to go down the resin path,but its too expensive,and we should be moving in about five years,going to retire again near the coast in Northumberland.


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2021)

I think today's rain is slightly less heavy than yesterday's so the weather must be improving.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2021)

When I was vacuuming the house, this morning, I took the brush thingie off to get into the corner behind the bathroom door and the suction managed to slurp the belt of my dressing gown into the hole.

Fortunately I have ninja like reflexes and managed to grab it before it totally vanished and ended up in the dust bag!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> We don't have a biscuit barrel, the biscuits are in the coffee jar, *we don't have any coffee in the house*.



Quite right too.


----------



## mybike (8 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> It's the World Conker Championship in Southwick, NR Oundle, on Sunday..
> 
> I'd love to go again, but this is my weekend on shift 😢
> 
> I rode there a few years ago to check it out.. Well worth a visit!!



I walk the dog past a few horse chestnuts & it's sad to see the conkers abandoned on the ground, even though its a major route to the boys school.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Good God man! No coffee! How do you get through the day. 😁



I don't know what you mean I didn't drink coffee this morning and I'm finergl ung zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Kettle or snare drums.



Groan !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2021)

I managed to get to the shops 5 miles away before my first coffee of the day. There's an M&S foodhall just in front of me. Tempted to go in but the pannier's pretty full already.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Part of a trilogy, _Once Upon a Time in the West_, _Duck You Suckers_, and _Once Upon a Time in America. _Sergio Leone liked his trilogies._ Fistful of Dollars_, _For a Few Dollars More_, and _The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly_ were also intended to be a trilogy


oh interesting I did not know that!


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2021)

@Illaveago, interested?


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2021)

Warnings are now going out to tourists to stop harassing otters. Convoys of them are trooping along the shore lines and getting as close as possible and frightening them off their feeding areas. I addition somebody found one which appeared to be unwell and tried to get within inches of it to take photographs. Prosecutions are threatened.
There are no passing places along a long stretch of the main road to Iona due to rally traffic parking in them .


----------



## cookiemonster (8 Oct 2021)

Has now been raining here for 15 hours solid. Lots of floodwater and the rain won't stop for a while yet. The typhoon has moved a bit westwards so we'll miss the wind but are getting the main rainbands. 

My school was shut early today so I had a half day. Still had to take a lot of work home with me which I'll finish off this weekend. 

One more typhoon for Wednesday then, possibly, a third next weekend.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Oct 2021)

Bit of a late night as I didn't get home until after midnight - Cambridge for Lanterns on the Lake, then the A14 was closed with the diversion going all the way to Ely and back to Newmarket - so doing a lot of catching up.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Has now been raining here for 15 hours solid. Lots of floodwater and the rain won't stop for a while yet. The typhoon has moved a bit westwards so we'll miss the wind but are getting the main rainbands.
> 
> My school was shut early today so I had a half day. Still had to take a lot of work home with me which I'll finish off this weekend.
> 
> One more typhoon for Wednesday then, possibly, a third next weekend.


One of my enduring memories of Japan is watching a car resting on its roof after being blown over slowly spinning around and being propelled by the huge wind.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Oct 2021)

Really shoud go out & get some food and drink for the weekend. At least the fine drizzle has stopped.

Lidl's honey nut flakes are a very poor substitute for the Kellogs version as a late breakfast/early lunch.


----------



## cookiemonster (8 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> One of my enduring memories of Japan is watching a car resting on its roof after being blown over slowly spinning around and being propelled by the huge wind.



I saw that here 3 years ago. 😂


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2021)

Grey and mild here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning making a large cauldron of scotch broth with the bones and cooking juices from the lamb shoulder, plus a veritable stack of assorted veggies and barley. Looking forward to tuck in. 

Have also done some writing.

Almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Bit of a late night as I didn't get home until after midnight - Cambridge for Lanterns on the Lake, then the A14 was closed with the diversion going all the way to Ely and back to Newmarket - so doing a lot of catching up.



You could've stopped off here for a brew...


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is grey and drizzling here.
> Our new freezer arrived yesterday. It is black and smaller than our broken and a lot cheaper. Oh and not German !
> I will take it easy again today as the fairies visited again yesterday .



Just watch it with a chest freezer as stuff tends to migrate to the bottom and then get abandoned, only to resurface years later in a totally inedible state.

Been there, done that.

Used to have two freezers, one upright, one chest. When the chest freezer went t*ts up, I didn't replace it. It is now used as a storage bin for boxes of cat food.


----------



## postman (8 Oct 2021)

What a beautiful day today.Three hours weeding,not just my driveway but also next doors which is proper brick,that took longer.So that's it I think for this year lovely my word it is really warm.I love October.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Oct 2021)

since I'm over 60, I was able to "purchase" my first ever, recreational saltwater fishing permit. but I had to pay $1.34 in fees ... hahaha. wish me luck!

EDIT $*1*.34 not $41.34! EEK!


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2021)

Lunch negotiated. Two slices of sourdough bread, one with coronation chicken, one with brie, plus half a mango, some lovely Scottish blueberries and two 

Bum park for a bit, then off to do some gardening.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Grey and mild here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I have spent the morning making a large cauldron of scotch broth with the bones and cooking juices from the lamb shoulder, plus a veritable stack of assorted veggies and barley. Looking forward to tuck in.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity When you say “writing” do you use a pen or pencil on paper or direct to computer?
I have a friend who does all his initial work by ballpoint and then later transfers to computer. I am now tending go do the same.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Just out of curiosity When you say “writing” do you use a pen or pencil on paper or direct to computer?
> I have a friend who does all his initial work by ballpoint and then later transfers to computer. I am now tending go do the same.



Direct to computer for the most part, as I find it the most flexible way of working - I'm one of those people who tends to revise while writing. Although I certainly do use notebooks for jotting down bits that pop randomly into my head so that I don't forget them. In those moments, it's just easier to grab a pen and paper.


----------



## Moon bunny (8 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Direct to computer for the most part, as I find it the most flexible way of working - I'm one of those people who tends to revise while writing. Although I certainly do use notebooks for jotting down bits that pop randomly into my head so that I don't forget them. In those moments, it's just easier to grab a pen and paper.


Fountain pen and paper for me. I don’t know why but my language seems stilted and unnatural with a keyboard


----------



## Asa Post (8 Oct 2021)

Had a busy week.
Tuesday, I cut back the ivy on a wall next to the path by the side of the house. I like the wall to be covered, but the ivy was growing out and narrowing the path.
Yesterday, I started cleaning the joints in the block paving at the front of the house.
Today, finished the block paving and edged the concrete path through the back lawn as grass was encroaching.
I feel quite tired now, but everything looks tidier and there's only one more job to do before winter sets in.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2021)

Anyone in the area?





Supermarine Spitfire-Tr.IXc and Supermarine Spitfire-HF.IXe


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2021)

Right, that's another bit of gardening done. Mower seems to be holding up.

Antiques road trip watched. Last one in the series. 

Tea drunk.

And now just to chill.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> Fountain pen and paper for me. I don’t know why but my language seems stilted and unnatural with a keyboard



I do like to use a good fountain pen due to the quality of the writing experience, but have a love-hate relationship with them. I'm left-handed, see, and if I write too quickly, everything just ends up as a horrible smudgy mess. Had to use a fountain pen at school, and I used to get into trouble for smudging my work. Trouble is, if I used a fibre tip pen so that I could write without smudging, I got into trouble for not using a fountain pen. Damned if I did, damned if I didn't.

And before anyone suggests them, left-handed nibs are the work of Beezlebub...

Everyone's got their own way of working, and I think, when it comes to writing, we use what's the most comfortable and instinctive. For me, it does happen to be a keyboard and word processing software.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Anyone in the area?
> View attachment 612578
> 
> Supermarine Spitfire-Tr.IXc and Supermarine Spitfire-HF.IXe



Somewhat to the south of Casa Reynard, I'm afraid. Looks like they've been flying out of Duxford.


----------



## FrothNinja (8 Oct 2021)

Picked up the car from Ashton - U - L, put the bike in the back - noticed sealant leaking at the rims - drove traffic jams to a certain bike shop on an industrial estate near Chorley bought a posh for me Bandito cap and a couple of flash for me bikepacks then drove home to Pendle without jam.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Oct 2021)

Ordered some more LFTs


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> A Lidl pasta sauce jar is about 5% larger than my favourite tea mug. This has great advantages: I can measure water into the kettle using the pasta sauce jar and know that it will give me a full cup of tea with minimum wastage.


And boiling the minimum you can get away with damages most electric kettles, meaning a shorter working life.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2021)

Lovely supper of scotch broth, followed by mushroom & garlic pasta.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> We don't have a biscuit barrel, the biscuits are in the coffee jar, we don't have any coffee in the house.


There's always one!


----------



## DCLane (8 Oct 2021)

I've been trimming one of the two apple trees and discovered someone's put their garden stuff in my 'garden' bin 

Given households in Kirklees pay extra for these I'm  that they didn't ask first.


----------



## mybike (8 Oct 2021)

Pleasant visit to the Hub in Rhyl this afternoon. I wasn't cycling though there were quite a lot around who were.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> I've been trimming one of the two apple trees and discovered someone's put their garden stuff in my 'garden' bin
> 
> Given households in Kirklees pay extra for these I'm  that they didn't ask first.


Annoying at best. Can you compress it to get all your stuff in?


----------



## DCLane (8 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Annoying at best. Can you compress it to get all your stuff in?



Unfortunately not - they've filled it up. The bin is easily accessed but if I see them doing it again there will be words.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> Unfortunately not - they've filled it up. The bon is easily accessed but if I see them doing it again there will be words.



I suggest wiring your bin up to the mains...


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> Unfortunately not - they've filled it up. The bon is easily accessed but if I see them doing it again there will be words.


£50 a quarter in neighbouring Calderdale. For those that managed to get it. Not the best, but it's your money they've "used".


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> I suggest wiring your bin up to the mains...


Kranks Landmine or Door Alarm.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2021)

Our green wheelie bin is free. But if you want more than one, you do have to pay. Not sure how much it is these days, as one does me fine. I've the space to store clippings in between bin collections.


----------



## DCLane (8 Oct 2021)

@classic33 the issue is we have the largest house on the street and there have been comments that "we're loaded". In Dewsbury  

Most of the neighbours are fine but one or two take liberties. And the one/two conveniently ignore the pair of old cars sat outside.

i've also been clearing overgrown plants in a grassy area on the street for a several years as the council just cut the grass, so I'm guessing that they thought it OK as well to put their own stuff on my bin.

@Reynard in Kirklees it's £40 a year for a brown 'garden' bin, so not a huge amount when compared to tip runs over a year.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Our green wheelie bin is free. But if you want more than one, you do have to pay. Not sure how much it is these days, as one does me fine. I've the space to store clippings in between bin collections.


I've a waste carriers permit allowing me to take garden waste to the local "recycling" centre.

Those running it, and the council, are non too keen I applied and got it.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> @classic33 the issue is we have the largest house on the street and there have been comments that "we're loaded". In Dewsbury
> 
> Most of the neighbours are fine but one or two take liberties. And the one/two conveniently ignore the pair of old cars sat outside.
> 
> ...



I think it's about that for a supplementary bin around here.

But yeah, some people will take the p*ss if they think they can get away with it. Put the bin out of sight, maybe? Or lock it somehow?


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Anyone in the area?
> View attachment 612578
> 
> Supermarine Spitfire-Tr.IXc and Supermarine Spitfire-HF.IXe


No, but as I left work, a B-25 Mitchell bomber flew over.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, but as I left work, a B-25 Mitchell bomber flew over.


Confederate Air Force?

We've an Hungarian Bell Sioux, 
M.A.S.H., in the area for the last three Friday's


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> You could've stopped off here for a brew...


I'm passing by on Monday on the way to Nottingham and then Tuesday on the way home. Unfortuately the new trains don't have opening window so you can't lob a few sausage rolls in my direction.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Anyone in the area?
> View attachment 612578
> 
> Supermarine Spitfire-Tr.IXc and Supermarine Spitfire-HF.IXe


Probably geting in some practice ahead of Saturday's event

https://www.iwm.org.uk/airshows/events/october-flying-day-one


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2021)

I'm now covered in case of any coffee shortage...






The women's tour is due through here on Saturday with them passing within a couple of hundred yards of home and finishing on Felixstowe seafront, so I may pop down late morning to see the set up.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Probably geting in some practice ahead of Saturday's event
> 
> https://www.iwm.org.uk/airshows/events/october-flying-day-one


Could be. At times they were showing 
as little as 25 feet apart, vertically.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I'm passing by on Monday on the way to Nottingham and then Tuesday on the way home. Unfortuately the new trains don't have opening window so you can't lob a few sausage rolls in my direction.



On the way out, look for the trees to your left shortly after you cross the Hundred Foot. I'll be 

Shame I can't pass you a musette, I've got these lovely smoked Polish sausages that are nice grilled and stuck in a crusty roll with lots of fried onions and a good dab of mustard...


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2021)

Anyways, I am off to have a nice hot bath with lots of scented bubbles before toddling off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Confederate Air Force?
> 
> We've an Hungarian Bell Sioux,
> M.A.S.H., in the area for the last three Friday's


I flew some hours in those, used to be an attraction at fairs and the like, ride a helicopter, the travel of tomorrow.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Confederate Air Force?
> 
> We've an Hungarian Bell Sioux,
> M.A.S.H., in the area for the last three Friday's


I dunno, signs at the airport on some jeeps with .50 cals on pillar mounts, sign strung between two, but I was returning the head office car after a trip to St. Louis Metro. (Illinois side, I do not do bridges over water.)


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Oct 2021)

So this is what Bungle’s up to these days. 





What would Geoffrey and Zippy say?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2021)

Time for some miles 
Just a few tasks to attend to first 
Dry and dark outside


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Has now been raining here for 15 hours solid. Lots of floodwater and the rain won't stop for a while yet. The typhoon has moved a bit westwards so we'll miss the wind but are getting the main rainbands.
> 
> My school was shut early today so I had a half day. Still had to take a lot of work home with me which I'll finish off this weekend.
> 
> One more typhoon for Wednesday then, possibly, a third next weekend.


I didn't know you were still at school ?


----------



## DCLane (9 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I'm passing by on Monday on the way to Nottingham and then Tuesday on the way home.



I'm off to Nottingham this morning for a university open day with son no. 2, then to Lincoln to visit son no. 1 by way of a hillclimb en route.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> So this is what Bungle’s up to these days.
> View attachment 612640
> 
> What would Geoffrey and Zippy say?


Why ask me ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> I've been trimming one of the two apple trees and discovered someone's put their garden stuff in my 'garden' bin
> 
> Given households in Kirklees pay extra for these I'm  that they didn't ask first.


OH! I'll be up your way tomorrow can I put some of ours in ? 
Upper Cumberworth.


----------



## DCLane (9 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> OH! I'll be up your way tomorrow can I put some of ours in ?
> Upper Cumberworth.



No, but there's my club hillclimb nearby: Litherop Lane near Yorkshire Sculpture Park for 10am


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I'm now covered in case of any coffee shortage...
> View attachment 612639
> 
> 
> The women's tour is due through here on Saturday with them passing within a couple of hundred yards of home and finishing on Felixstowe seafront, so I may pop down late morning to see the set up.


Those tours would be much more civilised if they got the bone china tea service and sandwiches out instead of those plastic bottles !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2021)

Morning.
Thick fog here this morning . No green energy being made here at the moment .
I was listening to Mark Kermode talking about some films he has watched . Does anyone understand what he is prattling on about ? 
I then wondered if we should have a "Your Ride Today " thread in the style of Mark Kermode ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2021)

Now that I have knocked some bricks out of where our gas fire used to be we have an open type fireplace. Georgie thinks it's an ideal room for him to visit . It's a bit like a bus shelter at the moment, I've had to deal with other things .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Thick fog here this morning . No green energy being made here at the moment .
> I was listening to Mark Kermode talking about some films he has watched . Does anyone understand what he is prattling on about ?
> I then wondered if we should have a "Your Ride Today " thread in the style of Mark Kermode ?


I find him extremely irritating. Initially, I thought that he might be literary critic Frank Kermode's son but I learned that he was using Kermode as a borrowed name, which irritated me even more. I simply switch channel from BBC News or switch off when he appears on TV so I have no idea what he might be on about while I'm not watching him.

Anyhow, morning all. It's too foggy to see Peckham this morning. Cloud can have positive effects.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2021)

I have a new camera. It can also make telephone calls and allow me to post stuff on the interweb...


----------



## oldwheels (9 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> Unfortunately not - they've filled it up. The bin is easily accessed but if I see them doing it again there will be words.


Friends of mine lived near an unofficial camping site and had to take their bin inside their gate very promptly after it was emptied as the campers put their rubbish into it. They did not mind the campers and became good friends with some of them who came every year but the bin issue was annoying.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Oct 2021)

Grey dreich morning again.
Yesterday was similar and I had a foray up the garden to chop back some bushes obstructing access. The debris is building up and I will need to get a shredder I think to deal with it. I used to have a bonfire but this would now have to be in the middle of my wildflower bit so not a good idea. There are also the stalks from the artichokes which can be shredded. Too much to take to the dump without a trailer which in the past I always had handy. My wildlife pal has a working pickup truck so I may get him to take it tho' a vehicle like that may incur charges and it would need several runs. I know the guy in charge so perhaps a word in his ear would work to avoid extra charges.


----------



## postman (9 Oct 2021)

I have no jobs to do.It's going to be a lovely day.At 11-00 Mrs P has invited me to go for coffee with her,tonight we are eating out also.I don't get many of these types of day,I am going to enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Thick fog here this morning . No green energy being made here at the moment .
> I was listening to *Mark Kermode* talking about some films he has watched . Does anyone understand what he is prattling on about ?
> I then wondered if we should have a "Your Ride Today " thread in the style of *Mark Kermode* ?


Who?


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Those tours would be much more civilised if they got the bone china tea service and sandwiches out instead of those plastic bottles !


Just imagine the mess when they throw them into the road when the cups are empty though!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Just imagine the mess when they throw them into the road when the cups are empty though!


WEll I'm not inviting them round for tea if they do that !


----------



## carpiste (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Who?


Basically he`s a pompous, know it all, film critic who thinks he`s punk!


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2021)

Looks like a nice day out there - sunshine and clear skies. The bedding's been changed and the duvet is in the wash as I've moved up to a slightly warmer one for autumn. 

Time for a second cuppa, a late breakfast and then a pootle down to Felixstowe to see what's happening.


----------



## carpiste (9 Oct 2021)

Morning, one and all. MrsC is out having her flu jab.... I have mine at 11 am! So difficult to arrange two people from the same household to get their jabs together! Ah well. 
It`s grey but dry here today so after my jab I think it`ll be a cuppa and maybe some soup then a ride out. I may go Didsbury to Lymm on the TransPennine route.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles
> Just a few tasks to attend to first
> Dry and dark outside


Ended up with 42 foggy misty miles and not greatly enjoyed.
First cuppa drank


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Basically he`s a pompous, know it all, film critic who thinks he`s punk!


He feels lucky?


----------



## carpiste (9 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> So this is what Bungle’s up to these days.
> 
> What would Geoffrey and Zippy say?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Who?


*Mark Fairey.*


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> *Mark Fairey.*


As in "Away with the Faireys" or
FairlyFairey Swordfish?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Oct 2021)

Lovely and still out there. Just back from lovely walk round local lakes


----------



## DCLane (9 Oct 2021)

University open day done, early lunch in my cousin's deli in West Bridgford and off to a hillclimb in the Vale of Belvoir. I'm not riding, but son no. 2 is.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2021)

Mild, still and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning doing gardening. The water board are supposed to cut the reeds along the drain, but they never do. So that's what I've been doing, as it's a helpful route for hauling firewood without having to slalom through the rest of the garden.

I have also done a load of laundry and prepped and cooked some rather tired-looking vegetables.

Am currently listening to the F1 qually from Turkey.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2021)

just done some gardening


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

Headed south, at the time of posting





Turning SE, and maintaining new heading(14;30)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2021)

I've just bought a bike. It's what grandparents do when birthdays come around.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2021)

Lovely lunch of the last of the sourdough bread, coronation chicken and brie, plus a minneola, half an avocado and two


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2021)

Right, I'm going to tootle off for a gentle bicycular bimble.


----------



## FrothNinja (9 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm going to tootle off for a gentle bicycular bimble.


I am cuddling a beer after returning from a gentle 14 miler


----------



## carpiste (9 Oct 2021)

Back from 25 miles on the Trans pennine and Bridgewater way. Really pleasant and also found a couple of nice riverside, canal cafes and one is a barge set up as a takeaway cafe 
Yes, I did stop to try it out


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Oct 2021)

Found on sale in Morrison's.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> And boiling the minimum you can get away with damages most electric kettles, meaning a shorter working life.



Mine's a whistling kettle from stainless steel. 

Why does it damage the electric ones?


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2021)

Back from six gentle miles to Pymoor Sidings and back. A lovely afternoon to be out.

Now for a  and a couple of malted milk biskits.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mine's a whistling kettle from stainless steel.
> 
> Why does it damage the electric ones?


it's when you leave the hot element uncovered, I always put enough water for my next cuppa in the kettle and you hear it 'hiss' as it hits the still hot element.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mine's a whistling kettle from stainless steel.
> 
> Why does it damage the electric ones?


The element can get too hot, and the thermostat, often reliant on steam from the boiled water to activate it, can burn out. Leaving the kettle boiling that bit longer each time.

Assuming yours is a stovetop kettle, it's steam that provides the whistle power. Emptying it fully, from boiling, allows a "scale" to build up when you leave it back down empty. In effect, burning it slowly.

The "burning" is common to any type of kettle, and will in time lead to an early failure.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just bought a bike. It's what grandparents do when birthdays come around.


Happy Birthday.
Don't drink too much if you want to try your new purchase out come the morrow!


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> The element can get too hot, and the thermostat, often reliant on steam from the boiled water to activate it, can burn out. Leaving the kettle boiling that bit longer each time.
> 
> Assuming yours is a stovetop kettle, it's steam that provides the whistle power. Emptying it fully, from boiling, allows a "scale" to build up when you leave it back down empty. In effect, burning it slowly.
> 
> The "burning" is common to any type of kettle, and will in time lead to an early failure.



That's why I use the pasta sauce Jar and not my mug- it means there's a bit more water in there to stop things getting bunged up.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's why I use the pasta sauce Jar and not my mug- it means there's a bit more water in there to stop things getting bunged up.


If you were to fill using your mug as the measure, you'd never get out, back into the mug, what you put in.

Watch for the base(internal) turning brown. If a stovetop one. The thermostat giving out, slower to respond, will be your first indication it's on it's way out, if it's an electric one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Oct 2021)

Watching Flash Gordon . It’s all lies.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Happy Birthday.
> Don't drink too much if you want to try your new purchase out come the morrow!


I'm not sure I'll fit on it. Robyn's only 7 next week. But, talking of beer, I just ordered a case of rather delicious coffee-infused imperial stout and it won't arrive until next week.


----------



## pawl (9 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I have a new camera. It can also make telephone calls and allow me to post stuff on the interweb...




Isn’t progress amazing.What ever Will they think of next


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Oct 2021)

Beautiful Wife and I are settling down for a cultural evening; watching episodes of the 'A'-Team.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Watching Flash Gordon . It’s all lies.



Gordon's alive 
An all time favourite


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2021)

Lovely supper of scotch broth, a portion of tartiflette and half a lovely juicy ripe mango. 

Watching Andorra v England.

The furry girls shared a can of gourmet gold between them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Watching Andorra v England.


All woman refereeing team. That doesn't happen often in the boys' game.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> All woman refereeing team. That doesn't happen often in the boys' game.



I do believe the 4th official was a chap.

It shouldn't matter as long as the decisions on the pitch are the right ones. I reckon the team of officials had it just about right this evening - except for one elbow being thrown, which should have been a booking.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> I do believe the 4th official was a chap.
> 
> It shouldn't matter as long as the decisions on the pitch are the right ones. I reckon the team of officials had it just about right this evening - except for one elbow being thrown, which should have been a booking.


I wasn't criticising, merely noting its unusualness. 1st goal took far too long to decide though, but that's the vagaries of VAR.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wasn't criticising, merely noting its unusualness. 1st goal took far too long to decide though, but that's the vagaries of VAR.



Never said you were.  

The offside must've been marginal. Better to take the time to check than end up with the wrong decision.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Never said you were.
> 
> The offside must've been marginal. Better to take the time to check than end up with the wrong decision.


Dump the VAR.
It slows the game down and has resulted in wrong calls being made.

Those that a referee might make will even themselves out over the season.
And I don't watch football.


----------



## carpiste (9 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not sure I'll fit on it. Robyn's only 7 next week. But, talking of beer, I just ordered a case of rather* delicious coffee-infused imperial stout* and it won't arrive until next week.


It sounds bloody awful to me! Why ruin a good Imperial stout with coffee?
The way things are going, with all this messing with drinks and food, someone will think it`s a good idea to add salt to toffee or have Strawberry and cream crisps!


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> It sounds bloody awful to me! Why ruin a good Imperial stout with coffee?
> The way things are going, with all this messing with drinks and food, someone will think it`s a good idea to add salt to toffee or have Strawberry and cream crisps!


You mean like Sea Salt Toffee
http://www.whatmegansmaking.com/2015/12/easy-sea-salt-toffee.html
and


----------



## carpiste (9 Oct 2021)

🤮🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2021)

What a lovely autumn day Saturday was - sunshine, clear skies, light winds & warmth. I did pop down to Felixstowe to see the set-up for the finish of the Women's Tour...




...and then just carried on for another slow ride around the lanes just listening to the F1 qualifying and whatever else was on the radio before it. 
Another mug of coffee when I got home, a quick going over with the clippers of the slightly unruly greying mess that passes for a hair do and then back out to Felixtowe where I found a good spot about 100 yards back from where I took the above picture to watch the sprint finish with a nice cold pint of lager.
There's a triathlon based around this area tomorrow morning, so I have no plans to go out until the afternoon, lest I get mistaken for one of the competitors


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> What a lovely autumn day Saturday was - sunshine, clear skies, light winds & warmth. I did pop down to Felixstowe to see the set-up for the finish of the Women's Tour...
> View attachment 612786
> 
> ...and then just carried on for another slow ride around the lanes just listening to the F1 qualifying and whatever else was on the radio before it.
> ...


Little chance of that.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2021)

Before you lot poo-poo it, Green & Black milk chocolate with sea salt is absolutely lush.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2021)

Hah, the girls are playing pokey-paw either side of my bedroom door


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2021)

Anyways, time to head off to bed via hot bath with lots of scented bubbles.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to head off to bed via hot bath with lots of scented bubbles.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2021)

Going out early to try and get some mist free miles


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Oct 2021)

Very foggy here.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Oct 2021)

I'm nearly up..


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2021)

Morning.
It is grey here.
I had a strange dream in the night . I dreamt that a large weight landed on me , when I woke up Georgie was on our bed. He may have been wife awake at 2 in the morning but I wasn't !  He won in the hide and seek game , I didn't know that he was upstairs. He had a bit of a cuddle before I took him downstairs for some food. He probably needed to go for a wander. He is nowhere to be seen this morning .


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Oct 2021)

I’ve just changed the stylus on my turntable. My vinyl now doesn’t sound so rough. 

Roads around here are still waterlogged after 24 hours plus of constant rain. So, hit the gym this morning for a heavy back workout. Going to be stiff tomorrow.

And Scotland scored 3 goals in one game. How did that happen?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2021)

Well! In the time it has taken me to go up and down the stairs and drink my  Georgie has been in and eaten half of his wet food and gone back out again !  It's a bit like having a virtual cat !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I’ve just changed the stylus on my turntable. My vinyl now doesn’t sound so rough.
> 
> Roads around here are still waterlogged after 24 hours plus of constant rain. So, hit the gym this morning for a heavy back workout. Going to be stiff tomorrow.
> 
> And Scotland scored 3 goals in one game. How did that happen?


Were they off form ?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Going out early to try and get some mist free miles


Nice damp underfoot 23 miles done 
Cat litter changed
Tea brewing


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2021)

I woke up starving. This rarely happens. The solution was to fry bacon and an egg and make a half-toasted sourdough sandwich of them. Rarely has a toasted sandwich tasted so good.


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Were they off form ?



Yes. They shouldn’t get us Scots hopes up. Not good for our constitutions.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Oct 2021)

Today I shall be mostly out on my bike. Again. ✌


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2021)

First cuppa drank 
Showered


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Oct 2021)

Still very foggy. Breakfast eaten, bed made and out after shower. Where? Who knows, aim and turn pedals.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Oct 2021)

Cup of green tea 🍵 cooling


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2021)

Getting ready to travel back to work after a weekend with the family. This is a bummer.

On the other hand as the job seems to be a long-term prospect I've just contacted the local building society about getting a house locally on an instalment purchase. The German housing market is very different to the UK, especially in rural areas, so this seems like it could be a viable way to get a home for the family...


----------



## oldwheels (10 Oct 2021)

Sun is currently shining, unlike the last few days but forecast is for drizzle soon.
Going out to my pals to try to get my strimmer working. He has a plug spanner the correct size I hope as fouled plugs are the most common problem with 2 strokes. It has not been in regular use but bits of my garden are getting out of control and the strimmer is the quickest way to clear the bracken.
Calmac are doing an extra run to Oban apart from the enhanced Fishnish service to try to get rid of some of the rally traffic.
Unfortunately there has been a bad RTC at Taynuilt and the road is forecast to be closed for most of the day. This means long and nasty detours for those heading south. Possibly many will opt for Fishnish which is fine but Corran ferry will be chaos as a result. 
Mainland motoring seems to be generally much more dangerous than it used to be due to vastly increased volume of traffic and frustration causing dangerous overtaking.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2021)

If I can punctuality then people ought to be on time


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Getting ready to travel back to work after a weekend with the family.
> 
> On the other hand as the job seems to be a long-term prospect I've just contacted the local building society about getting a house locally on an instalment purchase. The German housing market is very different to the UK, especially in rural areas, so this seems like it could be a viable way to get a home for the family...


I wish you the very best of luck with that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wish you the very best of luck with that.



Many thanks.

There seems to be a small market locally in older houses where the former owner has died and relatives don't want the house any more, as we're in an area of rural depopulation. Houses don't gain value the same way as they do in the UK so there may be a chance for us...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Many thanks.
> 
> There seems to be a small market locally in older houses where the former owner has died and relatives don't want the house any more, as we're in an area of rural depopulation. Houses don't gain value the same way as they do in the UK so there may be a chance for us...


Fingers crossed!


----------



## carpiste (10 Oct 2021)

I stayed up to watch Fury v Wilder. It was a great fight, reminded me of the old days watching the great fights with my Dad. Just a bit tired now but it was worth it. Think it`s time for my second cuppa


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Oct 2021)

It's always interesting when you go to put your digicard in the tachograph and it displays everything in Romanian....


----------



## rockyroller (10 Oct 2021)

got out for some nite fishing. didn't catch anything, got a little wet & had loads of fun


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Oct 2021)

This is the fourth weekend in five where I've ambled around 90 miles over two days.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Oct 2021)

I'm in Harwich.. Pretty sure that's @Jenkins I can see riding down the seafront over the water!!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2021)

Sunshine and blue skies


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Oct 2021)

I got rained on for the last few miles home.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2021)

Having a lovely day watching the excellent racing from Donington.

I have tea, snacks, a fire in the grate and a cat on my lap. What's not to like?


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2021)

BTCC reverse grid race. Time to sit back and watch the fun...


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Oct 2021)

Meanwhile, in the Midwestern US, a man and a small beagle are eating polish sausage and potato chips. More updates, as they become available.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2021)

A quick  and then the F1 highlights await.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Oct 2021)

Got my strimmer going after taking out the spark plug and giving it a clean so at least something is going right.
Fishnish /Lochaline ferry is running a shuttle service to get as many off the island as possible but this will stop at 8 o'clock. Those who get on from about now will not get over Corran so they have an extra 42 miles partly on a nice cycling route via Ft William. Not sure how Calmac are doing this but the standby crew must have been roped in as they are beyond the normal permitted hours of work for one crew.
At about midday the queue was reported to be over a mile long waiting to get off.
I came home once at this time and they had blocked the road leading from the ferry so that those arriving on the island were stuck. As I was in front with a motorhome and a lot of bad language they eventually pulled over to let us past. Not two brain cells to rub together most of them.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> A quick  and then the F1 highlights await.


Do you want to know who wins, you should be able to get a bet on before the end!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2021)

Where did that last week go


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2021)

Members will be interested to know that regional trains travelling between Karlsruhe and Stuttgart stop several times in the 30 minutes between Pforzheim and Stuttgart, but only once between Pforzheim and Karlsruhe, which also takes 30 minutes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Members will be interested to know that regional trains travelling between Karlsruhe and Stuttgart stop several times in the 30 minutes between Pforzheim and Stuttgart, but only once between Pforzheim and Karlsruhe, which also takes 30 minutes.



I'll sleep a lot easier tonight now I know this, thank you.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2021)

Soup and toast for supper.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Members will be interested to know that regional trains travelling between Karlsruhe and Stuttgart stop several times in the 30 minutes between Pforzheim and Stuttgart, but only once between Pforzheim and Karlsruhe, which also takes 30 minutes.



Pforzheim has Germany's equivalent of Birmingham's Jewellery Quarter.

My "everyday" locket is an Andreas Daub, made in Pforzheim.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Pforzheim has Germany's equivalent of Birmingham's Jewellery Quarter.
> 
> My "everyday" locket is an Andreas Daub, made in Pforzheim.



Yes, it's known as the Goldsmith's city.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'll sleep a lot easier tonight now I know this, thank you.



You're welcome.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes, it's known as the Goldsmith's city.



They do turn out some very stylish bling over there.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Harwich.. Pretty sure that's @Jenkins I can see riding down the seafront over the water!!



I'd probably just left my mum's having popped round for a catch up. And as for Harwich - you have my sympathies


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Members will be interested to know that regional trains travelling between Karlsruhe and Stuttgart stop several times in the 30 minutes between Pforzheim and Stuttgart, but only once between Pforzheim and Karlsruhe, which also takes 30 minutes.


If Pforzheim didn't exist (and I confess I've only just learned that it does) both train journeys would be a little quicker.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If Pforzheim didn't exist (and I confess I've only just learned that it does) both train journeys would be a little quicker.



If it didn't exist, no bling...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> If it didn't exist, no bling...


I feel for you.


----------



## tyred (10 Oct 2021)

Actually had a dry, sunny day for a change. 

A red squirrel ran across my path.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> Actually had a dry, sunny day for a change.
> 
> *A red squirrel ran across my path*.


Is that lucky or unlucky!


----------



## tyred (10 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is that lucky or unlucky!


I have absolutely no idea but you don't see reds that often.


----------



## tyred (10 Oct 2021)

Time to go for my beauty-sleep 😴


----------



## carpiste (10 Oct 2021)

same here said Zebedee....






Boing!


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Oct 2021)

Morning all!

Sun's out but it's much cooler than it has been, thankfully.

Monday is grumpy 12 year olds day. And a few of them are as big as me. 

The tazer's been charged.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Harwich.. Pretty sure that's @Jenkins I can see riding down the seafront over the water!!


Harwich, MA? fwiw, that was North Truro, MA (Coast Guard to Long Nook is only open 6pm-7am)


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2021)

Right time to put the writing away for the evening and tootle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If Pforzheim didn't exist (and I confess I've only just learned that it does) both train journeys would be a little quicker.



The high speed line misses it out entirely and shaves a bit of time off the journey.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2021)

Well there goes the weekend
Cat has been fed
Still dark outside


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Oct 2021)

Frost on the ground this morning, mist in the side valleys, and an orange sunrise. 

Not a bad start to a Monday.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2021)

First cuppa drank 
Back to work today 
Busy day


----------



## oldwheels (11 Oct 2021)

Dry so far but probably rain later. Next couple of days should be dry hopefully.
Not sure of the times but the road appears to be still closed on the mainland at Taynuilt due to a hit and run. A fingertip search is apparently being done. 
Nothing to do with this incident but some of the rally ones went off on the Kilchoan ferry to Ardnamurchan rather than endure the 3 hour wait reported. Must be really desperate as it is a hard road to drive or cycle. Lots of little steep hills and just as you get up momentum a vehicle appears to slow you down just before the uphill.
Somebody has put up a photo of a Kingfisher apparently seen here. There is some suspicion tho' as it is shown beside salt water rather than fresh.


----------



## carpiste (11 Oct 2021)

I`m on my second cuppa and had my Weetabix 
Weather is looking good here in sunny Manchester. Dry, bright and no wind to speak of. Pretty much perfect for a ride


----------



## pawl (11 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is that lucky or unlucky!




Depends if he ran it over


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Frost on the ground this morning, mist in the side valleys, and an orange sunrise.
> 
> Not a bad start to a Monday.


Pictures, or it never happened.
Which means it's not Monday.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Dry so far but probably rain later. Next couple of days should be dry hopefully.
> Not sure of the times but the road appears to be still closed on the mainland at Taynuilt due to a hit and run. A fingertip search is apparently being done.
> Nothing to do with this incident but some of the rally ones went off on the Kilchoan ferry to Ardnamurchan rather than endure the 3 hour wait reported. Must be really desperate as it is a hard road to drive or cycle. Lots of little steep hills and just as you get up momentum a vehicle appears to slow you down just before the uphill.
> Somebody has put up a photo of a Kingfisher apparently seen here. There is some suspicion tho' as it is shown beside salt water rather than fresh.


I cycled that road from Kilchoan to Corran via Salen and Strontian....
I concur.. it's a bit hilly


----------



## tyred (11 Oct 2021)

The washing machine has developed very noisy drum bearings and I was investigating if I could change it myself but apparently the Hotpoint Aqualtis has a sealed drum and the bearing can't be replaced


----------



## oldwheels (11 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I cycled that road from Kilchoan to Corran via Salen and Strontian....
> I concur.. it's a bit hilly


I used to do the circuit from Tobermory,Kilchoan and then past Strontian the Liddesdale Brae is a killer. Back over to Lochaline and then Fishnish to Tobermory. That brae is where my lorry owner/driver pal said he was doing 4mpg up the hill. My loaded vans used to struggle to keep above bottom gear on the top part of that hill and I had the cabin heater on to help keep the temperature down below the red.

Edit. On reflection 4mpg is a bit optimistic, I think he said 4gpm which with a full load in excess of 40 tonnes and a steep hill at walking pace is more likely.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Oct 2021)

Just leaving Ely station. Get ready to wave at the next Greater Anglia northbound train @Reynard


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Just leaving Ely station. Get ready to wave at the next Greater Anglia northbound train @Reynard



Bugger, missed!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I used to do the circuit from Tobermory,Kilchoan and then past Strontian the Liddesdale Brae is a killer. Back over to Lochaline and then Fishnish to Tobermory. That brae is where my lorry owner/driver pal said he was doing 4mpg up the hill. My loaded vans used to struggle to keep above bottom gear on the top part of that hill and I had the cabin heater on to help keep the temperature down below the red.














Yes... Lovely views, though


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2021)

Anyways, it's mild, breezy and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I have done a load of laundry this morning, re-jigged the fridges in the kitchen and utility room and untangled a bit of writing that I wasn't entirely happy with. Still needs tweaking, but now A connects to B.

Anyways, it's time for luncheon.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2021)

Busy busy this morning..
Aquarium filters cleaned and 20% water change.

Garden tidied up and a few pansies & primulas planted.

Cars checked and screen wash topped up.

Bird shite cleaned off aforementioned cars.
Wahoo and bike lights X 4 charged up.

A couple of things ordered on Zon of Ama.

Car insurance renewed (quote cheaper than last year with the same company!!)

I need a snooze, now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2021)

Why on earth am I inside when it's sunny out?


----------



## oldwheels (11 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 613160
> 
> 
> View attachment 613161
> ...


I notice it shows going on to the A82 from Corran to Fort William. The wee road up the other side is much nicer and with better chance of arriving without the aid of an ambulance. I cycled the A82 fifty, sixty or more years ago but would never do that nowadays.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Aquarium filters cleaned and 20% water change.


I kept fish for a long time & dabbled in breeding angels. even sold some. what do you have?


----------



## postman (11 Oct 2021)

The King size bed is no more.We took it apart this afternoon.Luckily the mattress unzipped in to two parts,then we were able to rip out the insides so we could cram it in to the car and down tothetip.The frame is now behind the garden shed and I will saw it in half sometime this week.Thank you bed for your loyal service you have served me well old pal.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2021)

Lovely lunch of two slices of toast, one with cold roast pork & mustard, one with a slice of that smoked German cheese, plus a minneola, a banana and two 

I am about to go out and tame some more of the drain bank. The drainage board are supposed to keep that tidy, but they never do, so it falls on to me. Hey ho. Makes a handy access for hauling firewood without having to slalom through the rest of the garden, so it's worthwhile doing.

It's worse than usual as they dredged the drain earlier in the year, and I have had to wait for all the mud to settle and fully harden.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Oct 2021)

bossman is buying lunch for the studio today. I would rather have the day off to catch up on some napping. but THANK YOU! looking forward to my grilled chicken caesar salad wrap!


----------



## oldwheels (11 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 613160
> 
> 
> View attachment 613161
> ...


Edit on refection 4mpg sounds too good. It should be 4gpm I think.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I kept fish for a long time & dabbled in breeding angels. even sold some. what do you have?









These. And a few more hiding.. Only 57 litre tank.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2021)

Back from gardening - minus some hair...

Got my locks caught in one those plants with the big burrs on them. I had fun unpicking that lot...

Anyways, time for a


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I notice it shows going on to the A82 from Corran to Fort William. The wee road up the other side is much nicer and with better chance of arriving without the aid of an ambulance. I cycled the A82 fifty, sixty or more years ago but would never do that nowadays.


Yes, but I wouldn't have been in time for the last Camusnagaul ferry.. A82 was better than I thought it might be!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2021)

That's the 5 o clock hooter gone 

Busy few hours ahead again , not sure if I will have time to sweep the floor with the brush that's been up my backside most of the day


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Oct 2021)

Happy birthday to me


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Happy birthday to me
> 
> View attachment 613187


You'll not be needing cake then.... 

Happy birthday.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Happy birthday to me
> 
> View attachment 613187



Happy birthday!


----------



## carpiste (11 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Busy busy this morning..
> Aquarium filters cleaned and 20% water change.
> 
> Garden tidied up and a few pansies & primulas planted.
> ...


Nothing mundane there apart from the snooze!






Busy bee!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Happy birthday to me
> 
> View attachment 613187


Happy birthday 🎂


----------



## pawl (11 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I kept fish for a long time & dabbled in breeding angels. even sold some. what do you have?




Are you under contract to god


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Are you under contract to god


Could be the fallen angel!


----------



## slowmotion (11 Oct 2021)

It's getting pretty serious here. Tesco had no tinned anchovies this evening.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Oct 2021)

Thank you @Andy in Germany for your concern. It wasn't all bad. They had some Weston's 8.2% ABV vintage Herefordshire cider.


----------



## tyred (11 Oct 2021)

I've just had an email from Primark UK telling me I've won a €250 voucher. 🥳

Strange that Primark UK should have an address in Florida🤔


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2021)

Bit of a bitsas supper - soup, bacon sandwich, a random selection of salad vegetables and half an avocado.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I've just had an email from Primark UK telling me I've won a €250 voucher. 🥳
> 
> Strange that Primark UK should have an address in Florida🤔


UK head office is at,
Primark Limited, Arthur Ryan House, 22-24 Parnell Street, Dublin 1, Ireland.

Head office is in Boston, Massachusetts, not Florida. It'll be a scam!


----------



## Jenkins (11 Oct 2021)

Cracking set from Wasuremono at The Bodega this evening. Just a pity that there was only around 30 people there to enjoy it.
The walk back to the hotel confirmed that I'm glad I don't live in a university city seeing what was out & about.


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Cracking set from Wasuremono at The Bodega this evening. Just a pity that there was only around 30 people there to enjoy it.
> The walk back to the hotel confirmed that *I'm glad I don't live in a university city seeing what was out & about.*


Zombies!!


----------



## Jenkins (11 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Zombies!!


Even worse - students 🤣


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Even worse - students 🤣


Student zombies?


----------



## Jenkins (11 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Student zombies?


You've met my nephew then!


----------



## DCLane (11 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Cracking set from Wasuremono at The Bodega this evening. Just a pity that there was only around 30 people there to enjoy it.
> The walk back to the hotel confirmed that I'm glad I don't live in a university city seeing what was out & about.



You don't want to be in my class of university students then. Particularly on a late Thursday afternoon, just before 'student night out'


----------



## KnittyNorah (11 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Student zombies?


That's what had infested the branch of Aldi which I always USED to like until today ... they just ... stood there ... in the aisles.
'OY' I yelled at one pair who appeared to be meditating in the presence of, or perhaps about, a baking potato, 'PEOPLE NEED TO GET PAST!'


----------



## Jenkins (11 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> You don't want to be in my class of university students then. Particularly on a late Thursday afternoon, just before 'student night out'


I take it that there's no Friday morning class after that?


----------



## DCLane (11 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I take it that there's no Friday morning class after that?



It's about as well attended as my 9am class this morning; 31 on the register, 3 turned up on time and another one an hour late into a two-hour seminar.

And yes, they're paying the fees rather than your taxes since all those this morning are international students.


----------



## carpiste (12 Oct 2021)

In Manchester Thursday night used to be party night for students. I used to go with a mate who was studying there and it was cheap drinks all the way with his and a few friends Uni cards 
I think the local bars/ clubs got them in on thursdays just to make a bit of business before the weekend madness! 
Thursdays were pretty mad too!
Many a time I had to call into work on a Friday with some sickness or other


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> You've met my nephew then!


They all are.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2021)

Zombies, that is. Many of them are also nephews, I suppose, although I can think of but one of mine that actually graduated college/uni.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Oct 2021)

when I was in school (Uni) I pulled all-nighters. meaning stayed up all night in order to be prolific, not because I was deficit in my work. I was entirely immersed. in HS Friday nights were at the library while friends went to clubs & spent money. sounds like I wasn't much fun, but I had girlfriends & buddies. biked or walked everywhere. no car until college


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Student zombies?



You met my P6 students then.


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Oct 2021)

Morning!!

Very windy this morning. The second typhoon to hit us in 5 days is on its way. It's cleared the northern Phillipines and is making a beeline along the South China Sea towards us.

We've been told the schools will likely close at lunchtime today. The kids will be told, in about half an hour, that they'll be going home at lunchtime. I expect to hear 600 cheering kids very soon.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> You met my P6 students then.


It's possible.
I do live near three university towns/cities though. Walking through them at times does make me wonder where we'll be in ten years time.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2021)

Hey, I was an engineering student back in the day...


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hey, I was an engineering student back in the day...


Did you wander about town with that lifeless look on your face, totally oblivious to what was going on around you?


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2021)

Managed to crack another puzzle that's been bugging me for a long time with respect to my archive. 

People mean well, and have given me random bits over the years, invariably photocopied, but without telling me WHERE they've copied it from. It's lovely to receive stuff you don't have, but a right royal pain if you can't reference it properly or put it into context. If it's a complete page, then it's usually traceable, but if it isn't i.e. just a photograph or text excerpt, then you're left trying to match fonts and layout styles with known publications. It's tedious, painstaking work, and often, you end up barking up the wrong tree.

I've managed to trace a photograph to the November 6th 1991 issue of Motoring News. Law of Sod there's not one available for sale, but it's now on my ever-expanding list of things to track down.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you wander about town with that lifeless look on your face, totally oblivious to what was going on around you?



Maybe. I used to commute when I did my undergrad - one hour 40 mins each way, which meant up at 6 am, leave home at 6:45 to get to 9 am lecture. Most days I didn't finish till 6 pm.

Although I usually had my nose welded in a book. I knew my journey so well, I could start reading as soon as I walked out of the door, and successfully negotiate the whole thing without stopping.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2021)

Anyways, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Oct 2021)

View: https://media.giphy.com/media/QW5nKIoebG8y4/giphy.gif


The reaction of my P1 kids.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View: https://media.giphy.com/media/QW5nKIoebG8y4/giphy.gif
> 
> 
> The reaction of my P1 kids.



Happy enough then?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2021)

Good morning...

I've run out of honey. Fortunately some friends brought some Dutch jam as a souvenier from holiday, so a breakfast crisis was averted.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2021)

Morning y'all
Cat has turned up his nose to his tuna breakfast , I did tell him there was nothing else but not sure if he understands. 
There goes yesterday


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Oct 2021)

Student Zombies? Is that like Student Nurses and Student Engineers? What job opportunities open up with a BSc in Zombie Studies?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Cat has turned up his nose to his tuna breakfast , I did tell him there was nothing else but not sure if he understands.
> There goes yesterday



He'll work out that the alternative is hunger soon enough.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> He'll work out that the alternative is hunger soon enough.



Exactly or he knows that we will give him some alternative soon 
First cuppa going down well 
Just getting light outside 
Office door opened


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2021)

orning, I appear to have islaid a letter!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2021)

I'm up..


----------



## DCLane (12 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hey, I was an engineering student back in the day...



Son no. 1's into his 4th year of an integrated Mech Engineering Master's.

I'm not sure his class do the usual "student life" as they've had to study hard, with Covid in the middle.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2021)

It's bed stripping day, today.


----------



## kingrollo (12 Oct 2021)

The govts handling of the pandemic cost many lives and was generally a shambles.

Put it in mundane news as most of us already knew that.


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2021)

Forgive me, I have sinned.

Drove to work today.

My mechanical propulsion system is faulty, my knee is done for. Can hardly walk, never mind ride 13 miles to work. Getting old sucks.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Forgive me, I have sinned.
> 
> Drove to work today.
> 
> My mechanical propulsion system is faulty, my knee is done for. Can hardly walk, never mind ride 13 miles to work. Getting old sucks.



But you're not old yet. you're only a youngster.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hey, I was an engineering student back in the day...


I was an agricultural student and we put the fear of death into many lecturers. If they were not on the ball they soon knew about it.
Three when graduated joined the "Colonial Service" but had to do 6 months at Cambridge as the snobs would not recognise Glasgow as a proper uni. In one student bar a snob student called them peasants and demanded they be removed from this exclusive bar. He was promptly defenestrated and they did not bother opening the window first. Fortunately ground floor and they got a severe reprimand but not expelled.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Oct 2021)

I had hoped to get out on the trike today but current weather does not look hopeful. Will this infernal rain never stop?
Or local FB page has turned on the many weirdos that come and ask questions and is taking the mickey mercilessly. Funniest set of posts for ages. " Is there a club here for enthusiasts of hand knitted tofu?"

I want to go to Oban for a day but this is still impossible as ferries are still booked solid. Eventually I got the only empty space on Thursday but it means I have to stay at my son's house until Wednesday before I can get a sensible return time. Might get out on the trike for a few runs tho' if the weather suits.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2021)

Good Moaning!
I'm not there but here!  It is grey and drizzling at the moment . We went across the Yorth Nork Moors to Whatby yesterday it was very pretty . Never been there before. We had chish and fips takeaway.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2021)

Well another screen protector fitted must try not to drop my phone so much .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well another screen protector fitted must try not to drop my phone so much .


They should be fitted with handles! 
What was that comedy sketch where somebody was ironing when the phone rang and they put the iron to their head by mistake ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2021)

I'm sitting in the car, inside the Congestion Charge Zone, outside St Thomas Hospital while a friend gets her booster jab. The traffic warden says I'm ok to stop here as long as I stay in the car. Life is so much simpler on a bike!


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2021)

Billy no mates in work - nobody in my office that takes 25 ! No-one . Hellooooooo

Got a catch up with my boss later - he's on 'campus' so I'll walk the 15 minutes to see some 'people'.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Oct 2021)

kingrollo said:


> The govts handling of the pandemic cost many lives and was generally a shambles.
> 
> Put it in mundane news as most of us already knew that.


Ok so l live in France and am not really in touch with what is going on in the UK but if this is even close to being accurate it is a pretty damning report https://www.theguardian.com/politic...-one-of-uks-worst-ever-public-health-failures


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> In one student bar a snob student called them peasants and demanded they be removed from this exclusive bar. He was promptly defenestrated and they did not bother opening the window first. Fortunately ground floor and they got a severe reprimand but not expelled.



Long live the revolution.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm sitting in the car, inside the Congestion Charge Zone, outside St Thomas Hospital while a friend gets her booster jab. The traffic warden says I'm ok to stop here as long as I stay in the car. Life is so much simpler on a bike!



I point this out to people all the time, usually when they say it's "impossible" to live without a car...


----------



## carpiste (12 Oct 2021)

Had a rubbish sleep but I`ve had my toast and poached egg, cuppa and now ready to get myself out on the bike. Weather is very grey but hardly any wind to speak of and relatively mild. I`m thinking of a trip down the Mersey from Northenden and onto the Bridgewater canal at Stretford followed by a further several miles from Altrincham onto the transpennine to lymm and back. There is a coffee stop to make it seem much easier


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I was an agricultural student and we put the fear of death into many lecturers. If they were not on the ball they soon knew about it.



I occasionally felt sorry for our Occupational Therapy training lecturers: The vast majority of trainees for this profession worked for several years, often in a trade like carpentry or truck driving: they don't mess about when a 23 year old tries to tell them how the world works...


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Ok so l live in France and am not really in touch with what is going on in the UK but if this is even close to being accurate it is a pretty damning report https://www.theguardian.com/politic...-one-of-uks-worst-ever-public-health-failures



It's pretty much what has been reported here in East Asia for quite a while.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2021)

I'm on photography duty today: taking pictures of clients for their CV. This means a fair bit of waiting between clients as it is parallel to a seminar...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Exactly or he knows that we will give him some alternative soon



You are much kinder than me; that cat's got you well trained.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> The second typhoon to hit us in 5 days is on its way. It's cleared the northern Phillipines and is making a beeline along the South China Sea towards us.


yikes! here's hoping you all stay safe!


----------



## rockyroller (12 Oct 2021)

Red Sox won again last night. very fun. if the other AL playoff series goes to the White Sox, then our next series will be Red Sox vs White Sox


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2021)

Fish and chips were bl**dy dear yesterday! £36 for 3 haddock and chips and 1 cod and chips served up in fancy cardboard boxes! Not like my usual chip shop which just serves them up in a greaseproof bag and wrapped in paper . Oh and with fancy wooden forks. They must be proper posh Oop Norf !


----------



## Moon bunny (12 Oct 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Student Zombies? Is that like Student Nurses and Student Engineers? What job opportunities open up with a BSc in Zombie Studies?


https://www.britishmuseum.org/about-us/jobs


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> It's pretty much what has been reported here in East Asia for quite a while.


It beats me why the UK media isn't calling for an explanation or at least some sort of apology for the abject failure of the powers that be to advise and protect the population .


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Fish and chips were bl**dy dear yesterday! £36 for 3 haddock and chips and 1 cod and chips served up in fancy cardboard boxes! Not like my usual chip shop which just serves them up in a greaseproof bag and wrapped in paper . Oh and with fancy wooden forks. They must be proper posh Oop Norf !


We paid just over £11 pound last for one portion of fish and chips so 4 for £36 is not bad


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> It beats me why the UK media isn't calling for an explanation or at least some sort of apology for the abject failure of the powers that be to advise and protect the population .


I could begin to answer that point but it would risk putting this thread under moderation.


----------



## mybike (12 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's possible.
> I do live near three university towns/cities though. Walking through them at times does make me wonder where we'll be in ten years time.



I worked near the Aldwych during my apprenticeship & often saw the LSE students out & demonstrating. Can't say I was impressed, even though (or maybe because) some became politicians.


----------



## Speicher (12 Oct 2021)

An update on musical houses in this street. Two houses now have new occupants, including one dog. One house changes hands this week, three doors down. The house opposite has had the prospective occupants peering through the downstairs windows. I presume it was the new owners as this was Sunday afternoon in broad daylight.

How long before another house is up for sale? 

In other news, I have a sore throat and sneezles.


----------



## mybike (12 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Maybe. I used to commute when I did my undergrad - one hour 40 mins each way, which meant up at 6 am, leave home at 6:45 to get to 9 am lecture. Most days I didn't finish till 6 pm.
> 
> Although I usually had my nose welded in a book. I knew my journey so well, I could start reading as soon as I walked out of the door, and successfully negotiate the whole thing without stopping.



You sound like a seasoned commuter. I studied on the train & did better than I'd done in college. I also developed the skill of dozing between stations!


----------



## mybike (12 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Fish and chips were bl**dy dear yesterday! £36 for 3 haddock and chips and 1 cod and chips served up in fancy cardboard boxes! Not like my usual chip shop which just serves them up in a greaseproof bag and wrapped in paper . Oh and with fancy wooden forks. They must be proper posh Oop Norf !



They close rather early in Whitby as well.


----------



## mybike (12 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> It beats me why the UK media isn't calling for an explanation or at least some sort of apology for the abject failure of the powers that be to advise and protect the population .



I think the report was as incompetent as the government.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2021)

Cool, grey and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

I had a decent night's sleep, but for some reason I feel so damn tired, and I'm struggling to concentrate. Both cats are fast asleep. Lexi on my bed, and Poppy on the fur throw on the coffee table behind me. I might see if some bike time will help with the "fuzzy head"

Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> You sound like a seasoned commuter. I studied on the train & did better than I'd done in college. I also developed the skill of dozing between stations!



I did that particular journey for five years, all told. And then I changed unis for my postgrad, and did that journey for five years as well. That journey was shorter, but the same principles applied.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cool, grey and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.
> I had a decent night's sleep, but for some reason I feel so damn tired, and I'm struggling to concentrate. Both cats are fast asleep. Lexi on my bed, and Poppy on the fur throw on the coffee table behind me. I might see if some bike time will help with the "fuzzy head"
> Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


if not, a lunchtime nap never hurt anyone ... ZZzzz ...


----------



## carpiste (12 Oct 2021)

Back from my ride, 32 miles of river,canal paths and almost all dry.... bar the last mile when it had to rain hard! 
The good thing about coming home like a drowned rat is that MrsC immediately put the kettle on, made me sit down and heated up the soup like I had been diagnosed with some terrible lurgy


----------



## oldwheels (12 Oct 2021)

Rain stopped so got out at last for a trike run. 
Traffic not too bad but nearly all strangers with their strange driving habits. 
Fair bit of superficial damage caused by the rally. Verges chewed up where cars had not managed to stay on tarmac and 3 where they definitely did not and went down the banking.
In some parts they had torn the edge of the road surface and gravel spread along the roadway. Hopefully traffic will shift that as it is not good to cycle over and small sharp stones are not good for my tyres.
Calmac are difficult to understand sometimes. I wanted a return ticket but because we are changing from summer timetable to winter one this weekend I cannot get return tickets but can get two singles at the same price. Trouble is the singles are dated and not flexible as they can only be used on specific dates. The returns are valid for a month. They could be altered for a £10 admin fee which is nearly the cost of my single ticket.


----------



## carpiste (12 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> An update on musical houses in this street. Two houses now have new occupants, including one dog. One house changes hands this week, three doors down. The house opposite has had the prospective occupants peering through the downstairs windows. I presume it was the new owners as this was Sunday afternoon in broad daylight.
> 
> How long before another house is up for sale?
> 
> In other news, I have a sore throat and sneezles.


Have you mistaken houses for tents? Sounds very much like a camping site with all the comings and goings 
Hope the throat and sneezes get better. Plenty of liquids, paracetamol and rest


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2021)

Lovely luncheon of a roast pork & mustard sandwich, a minneola, half an avocado and two 

It is currently  here.

And my favourite wooden chopping board has disintegrated.  Will have to pop into Cutlacks in Ely tomorrow for a replacement.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> if not, a lunchtime nap never hurt anyone ... ZZzzz ...



That never does me any good - then I will be too awake to sleep later...


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2021)

20 mile ride, on the Brommie, for a medical to prove that I'm fit enough to drive a truck...
Bit drizzly on the way there, and back just before it precipitated it down!!


----------



## rockyroller (12 Oct 2021)

time for m y 2 o'clock coffee ...


----------



## rockyroller (12 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 20 mile ride, on the Brommie, for a medical to prove that I'm fit enough to drive a truck...


lol


----------



## rockyroller (12 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> And my favourite wooden chopping board has disintegrated.  Will have to pop into Cutlacks in Ely tomorrow for a replacement.


gonna stick w/ wood? have you seen those thin plastic cutting sheets? they must have some features & benefits, like maybe easy to clean & store?


----------



## rockyroller (12 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> The good thing about coming home like a drowned rat is that MrsC immediately put the kettle on, made me sit down and heated up the soup like I had been diagnosed with some terrible lurgy


this is why married men live longer ("they" say)


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2021)

Lovely supper of scrambled eggs* on toast (2 of each) with parsley & chives, plus a salad and a 

Currently watching England v Hungary.

* from my friend's chooks. I'll be buying the girls a lettuce to recompense them for their very delicious efforts.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> gonna stick w/ wood? have you seen those thin plastic cutting sheets? they must have some features & benefits, like maybe easy to clean & store?



Yep, going to stick with wood or bamboo. I'm not a big fan of plastic chopping boards.

I don't use wooden boards for meat or fish, btw - I have an old large ceramic meat platter for that.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2021)

Nearly caught up


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> We paid just over £11 pound last for one portion of fish and chips so 4 for £36 is not bad


My regular chip shop is really good . Cod and chips for 2 is just over £12, the portions are large even though they are the standard size. The fish is proper cod and not a minnow in batter. The only drawback is that the chips have been a bit poor lately due to the potatoes, but they are real .


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2021)

I just cleaned my teeth.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Oct 2021)

Booked a week away including the trains. I am so over driving for these holidays further afield.


----------



## classic33 (12 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just cleaned my teeth.


What with?


----------



## carpiste (12 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> time for m y 2 o'clock coffee ... Today at 19:06





biggs682 said:


> Nearly caught up


Not sure rockyroller will catch up! 
😄


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2021)

Black bin's out ready for collection in the morning..


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2021)

Messenger has gone *fzzzzzzzzt* in the middle of a conversation. How frustrating is that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Not sure rockyroller will catch up!
> 😄


5 hours difference, I suppose.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2021)

The Dr Oetker pud-in-a-mug jobbies are distinctly underwhelming. I shan't be bothering with these again.


----------



## carpiste (13 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> The Dr Oetker pud-in-a-mug jobbies are distinctly underwhelming. I shan't be bothering with these again.


Is it anything like a cup of beans? 😄


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Is it anything like a cup of beans? 😄
> View attachment 613406



I think the cup of beans is more edible by several orders of magnitude. 

I'm going to need that  to wash the faux-chocolate taste out of my mouth.


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Oct 2021)

Morning!

Quite blowy outside as I can hear the wind howling while I’m in bed with.

HK is very peaceful as everyone’s hunkering down, so I’m enjoying this quiet time.

The air con units are now off, at last. Will bring the energy bill down quite a bit.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2021)

Morning y'all
Yesterday is putting up a fight
Have fed the cat


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2021)

Arrived at work with no mishaps. It's now dark when I set off.

Went to see an apartment yesterday but it wasn't what I was looking for: Right village, but on a main(ish) road to the next village.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2021)

First cuppa went down well 
Just begining to get light
I miss my early am rides


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2021)

I might tidy one of my sheds up, today.
There again, I might not.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2021)

Morning.
PLanning our return route home . There were road works at the start of the Fosseway at Cirencester and had to find an alternative route, I didn't fancy the marked out route. Not sure if the roadworks are still there but from what I could see they could be till be there . Isn't it amazing with all the modern technology that you can't find out things like that! 
WE popped into Wakefield yesterday, did a bit of shopping . Bought my wife a fruit knife in an antique shop and myself a cap in a charity shop.
Closing down as I'm being packed away !


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I might tidy one of my sheds up, today.
> There again, I might not.


You are Arthur 'two sheds' Jackson!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> You are Arthur 'two sheds' Jackson!


Three, actually, but I'm not boasting 

One important shed, and two lesser ones!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2021)

Three teas down, time for coffee.

Meanwhile, I have just had a total brain failure. For some reason, when my smart meter's monitor kept showing ''Waiting for data'', I logged into my energy supplier and waited a fair old while to get from virtual assistant to a human behind a keyboard. Why on earth didn't I simply do what we've all been doing for the last 20 years or so: switch it off and switch it on again?


----------



## oldwheels (13 Oct 2021)

Supposed to be dry today but tomorrow's forecast is dire. Not going triking today as too many other things to do and travelling tomorrow if the Calmac gods are kind.
Some people have strange ideas. Somebody on FB asks " it is very unlikely but can we buy a camera memory card anywhere here?" There are at least 6 shops where you can get such things.
In the past you could get almost anything and also get an expert to fix things if you knew where to ask. There was always somebody somewhere. It you had a faulty telly in the days when such thing got mended rather than junked you went to Margaret's Sweetie Shop and asked for Calum. He could even sell you a new one from stock if you wanted.
Many who come here think we are a shower of hicks. I was once asked seriously if I had ever seen a train and they supposed a trip to Oban was a major event. I refrained from telling them that I had just come up overnight by road from Wales and played along with their weird notions.


----------



## carpiste (13 Oct 2021)

Grey and miserable out today. Had my first cuppa and about to make the second then the big deliberation.... what to have for breakfast?


----------



## pawl (13 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely luncheon of a roast pork & mustard sandwich, a minneola, half an avocado and two
> 
> It is currently  here.
> 
> And my favourite wooden chopping board has disintegrated.  Will have to pop into Cutlacks in Ely tomorrow for a replacement.





You must be more careful with the chain saw


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2021)

Bin's have bin emptied.


----------



## pawl (13 Oct 2021)

Mrs p ordered a couple of items yesterday from Rohan Next day delivery charge is 10£ Left it for normal delivery which is Friday.Email arrived this morning delivery between 10 to11am

I order a few cycle related items and never pay for next day delivery.The longest delivery time has never been more than four days


----------



## carpiste (13 Oct 2021)

I plumped for simplicity and had Weetabix for brekkie


----------



## rockyroller (13 Oct 2021)

why do I have a television. maybe to see an old TV space actor actually go to space?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2021)

I have cut my toenails to a manageable length now that regular sock wearing is back. It took a long soak in the bath, long enough for the batteries in the bathroom radio to run down.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> I plumped for simplicity and had Weetabix for brekkie


I've stopped eating Weetabix as they are trying to fire & rehire their staff..
Soz, maybe too political for this thread


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2021)

Window cleaner has been so I can see out of the windows now


----------



## Moon bunny (13 Oct 2021)

Going for an interview In London, setting off this afternoon. Shoes pressed and skirt polished, big pile of sandwiches made, three flasks of tea made-I come back on Friday.
All I need to do now is go down to the shore to collect a basket of oysters as I believe you can pay your bus fares with them in London.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> Going for an interview In London, setting off this afternoon. Shoes pressed and skirt polished, big pile of sandwiches made, three flasks of tea made-I come back on Friday.
> All I need to do now is go down to the shore to collect a basket of oysters as I believe you can pay your bus fares with them in London.


Wise move with the flasks of tea - a decent cup of tea is surprisingly difficult to find when you're out and about. And good luck with the interview.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Oct 2021)

Drinking cup of green tea


----------



## Speicher (13 Oct 2021)

I will not be doing anything today.
Sore throat, bunged up head, and lots of aches.

My neighbour has said she has lots of test kits for covid, but I am almost certain it is a cold. 

Don't spose it matters if I do not eat much as long as I keep warm and drink plenty of fluids.


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> I will not be doing anything today.
> Sore throat, bunged up head, and lots of aches.
> 
> My neighbour has said she has lots of test kits for covid, but I am almost certain it is a cold.
> ...



Still worth taking a test, just to help rule out the other possibility.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2021)

Mild, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I have made a big cauldron of tomato, chilli, bean and rice soup.

FB Messenger is still not working. I have done all the logical things like reinstall Chrome etc.

It is almost time for lunch.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2021)

I checked my 'Messenger'. All seems fine. I saw that Snapchat was down, though (not that I ever use it)


----------



## rockyroller (13 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> why do I have a television. maybe to see an old TV space actor actually go to space?


live feed
https://www.necn.com/news/national-...ch-william-shatner-3-others-to-space/2572533/


----------



## Speicher (13 Oct 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Still worth taking a test, just to help rule out the other possibility.



Yes you are right, I have asked my lovely neighbours to pop a testing kit through the letter box. She said something about waiting for half an hour after you have eaten something, I am tired and confused with this whatever it is. The instructions will be on the pack I spose. She has lots of them because she is a teacher, and has to test herself twice a week.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2021)

Watching swmbo set up my mum's new phone


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> PLanning our return route home . There were road works at the start of the Fosseway at Cirencester and had to find an alternative route, I didn't fancy the marked out route. Not sure if the roadworks are still there but from what I could see they could be till be there . *Isn't it amazing with all the modern technology that you can't find out things like that! *
> WE popped into Wakefield yesterday, did a bit of shopping . Bought my wife a fruit knife in an antique shop and myself a cap in a charity shop.
> Closing down as I'm being packed away !


Have a gander at one.network for roadworks and closure's.
Zoom in on the area you're interested/bothered about. You get to see planned works for the next two weeks.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2021)

We are back home. We got back early this afternoon, it was a pleasant drive, I managed to try out cruise control on my car.
Here are some pictures from Whitby.


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes you are right, I have asked my lovely neighbours to pop a testing kit through the letter box. She said something about waiting for half an hour after you have eaten something, I am tired and confused with this whatever it is. The instructions will be on the pack I spose. She has lots of them because she is a teacher, and has to test herself twice a week.



That's right, don't eat drink vape or smoke for half an hour beforehand. Ask her to pop the instruction booklet through the door too. What you have to do is quite precise. 
I do the tests twice a week for no reason other than that I don't want to be responsible for infecting anyone if I should be asymptomatically shedding virus. Anyone can get the tests.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> That's right, don't eat drink vape or smoke for half an hour beforehand. Ask her to pop the instruction booklet through the door too. What you have to do is quite precise.
> I do the tests twice a week for no reason other than that I don't want to be responsible for infecting anyone if I should be asymptomatically shedding virus. Anyone can get the tests.


They started limiting where you could get them from at the end of last month.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2021)

Right...

I have a new chopping board, a tank full of fuel for the car, a gallon can of fuel for the mower, two loaves of bread (on sticker!), plus an adequate supply of potatoes, toilet roll, milk and onions.

I also had a snaccident involving a box of mince pies and a packet of white chocolate-covered hazelnuts. 

edited to remove embarrassing typo


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right...
> 
> I have a new chopping board, a tank full of fuel for the car, a gallon can of fuel for the mower, two loaves of bread *(on sicker!),* plus an adequate supply of potatoes, toilet roll, milk and onions.
> 
> I also had a snaccident involving a box of mince pies and a packet of white chocolate-covered hazelnuts.


Is it safe to eat?


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2021)

Oh, and the spicy mexican tomato & bean soup I made earlier is absolutely


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is it safe to eat?



Oooops, bloody typo!!!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2021)

Evening .
Georgie had missed us! When he popped round he was very skittish . It took a while for him to recognise me, but after having some wet food he gradually accepted me . He stayed in for a while to have a few strokes and then went back out again . He is now laying down in-between us sleeping .


----------



## carpiste (13 Oct 2021)

I did a new route on Monday, 32 miles of mostly tarmac and gravel cycle paths on the trans Pennine and Bridgewater canal way. I missed out on a ride today due to the weather but I`m so looking forward to going back on the Monday route tomorrow! 
The route is fairly easy due to the surfaces but it is beautiful in places, lots of wildlife to see and a few cafes to choose from for coffee on route 😄
It`s ages since I looked forward to doing something so much!


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> They started limiting where you could get them from at the end of last month.



I send away through the NHS website for a pack of seven about every three/four weeks. I just ordered a new pack from the website on Monday; they arrived yesterday. _Very_ slightly different to the previous ones I've had.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Oct 2021)

jus heard my 100 yr old Aunt's Birthday party, for the end of October, has been canceled due to covid. she's in Florida & I'm both sad but relieved


----------



## rockyroller (14 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We are back home. We got back early this afternoon, it was a pleasant drive, I managed to try out cruise control on my car.
> Here are some pictures from Whitby.


wow those castles really stand out. please excuse my ignorance, but were trees there when they built it or has the landscape always looked like that?


----------



## KnittyNorah (14 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wow those castles really stand out. please excuse my ignorance, but were trees there when they built it or has the landscape always looked like that?


Not castles, but Whitby Abbey - an English Heritage site, and much older than the vegetation around it (unless there's an ancient yew in the vicinity, but I've never noticed one). Founded by Abbess Hild in the 7th C.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wow those castles really stand out. please excuse my ignorance, but were trees there when they built it or has the landscape always looked like that?


Think Dracula.
Coastal area, so the landscape is changed more by nature than man.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2021)

Whew, I need a  after that...

Another successful evening's research has nailed the origin of another photocopied photo. On balance of probability, I can now safely say that the assorted mystery bits sent to me by two different people are likely to have all come from the same publication i.e. Motoring News. That narrows it down a lot.

Plus I've found out a bit more about one of the actual prints in my collection, which is always nice. Even better, it was the very first photo I bought (back in May of '93), which really kickstarted the rebuilding of what was then just a scrapbook...


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2021)

That's my  drunk and my malted milk biscuit shared with Madam Poppy. Time for bed, methinks...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2021)

Morning y'all
Showering in the dark to save electricity
Cat has been fed


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2021)

Morning. 

At work. Just repaired a picture frame with a truly awful picture contained therein.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2021)

First cuppa downed 
Cat hasn't eaten much of his tuna breakfast 
Bins are out awaiting the mothership
oh and i am due a parcel from decathalon tomorrow between 9 am and 13.19


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2021)

She's lying 🤥


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wow those castles really stand out. please excuse my ignorance, but were trees there when they built it or has the landscape always looked like that?


I don't know the area myself but it is most likely to be man made . It is a bit complex! Large areas of this country were deforested way back in time , possibly over 6,000 years ago when people changed from being hunter gatherers to settling down to become farmers. Nature must have reclaimed some areas as human populations ebbed and flowed. Some areas were turned into Royal hunting forests under the Normans from 1066 and I think a large area of Yorkshire was de populated under their Scorched Earth policy. Sheep farming and grouse shooting would have encouraged land owners to clear large areas also .
The ruin is an abbey and King Henry VIII was responsible for its demolition . Bram Stoker is said to have been inspired to write Dracula from seeing the ruins . The site was probably cleared for the abbey and to allow them to run farming from the area. It would be interesting to know if coastal erosion has affected how the site looks over the centuries .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Oct 2021)

Yesterday I had 2 jabs lined up, I got the flu one done but I still have 2 jabs lined up. They booked me in for a pneumonia jab while I was there. I gather it's available from the age of 65. 

Time for a couple more teas and a coffee before I go for my covid booster.


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> At work. Just repaired a picture frame with a truly awful picture contained therein.



You can't add that and then not show the picture. Go on ...


----------



## mybike (14 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Window cleaner has been so I can see out of the windows now



Ours is due, but they didn't come for a while & may be out of sync.


----------



## mybike (14 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We are back home. We got back early this afternoon, it was a pleasant drive, I managed to try out cruise control on my car.
> Here are some pictures from Whitby.
> View attachment 613505



The Larpool viaduct is worth a visit. And don't tell me you didn't go on the train!


----------



## rockyroller (14 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> a pneumonia jab


intriguing! haven't heard of that!


----------



## rockyroller (14 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Showering in the dark to save electricity
> Cat has been fed


that's better than showering the cat & eating cat food in the dark


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2021)

Toast o clock


----------



## cookiemonster (14 Oct 2021)

Time to put the laundry away.


----------



## postman (14 Oct 2021)

I have survived putting two single beds together,there is a slight fault with mine which I could sort out ,but the company are coming next week,it would take me 10 mins.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> intriguing! haven't heard of that!


Yes, it's a new one on me too. Strictly speaking it's a pneumococcal vaccination.

That's me Pfizered! Apparently, it's better long term protection than the Astra-Zeneca vaccine.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> You can't add that and then not show the picture. Go on ...



Alas it was taken to a shop where they think they can find a customer for it.


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2021)

I am feeling a teensy weensy bit better today. Not so bunged up in the head, and just a tickley cough rather than the sort that makes you go red in the physog. 

It is difficult to judge the "tiredness" as a symptom. After nearly a year of Cancer treatment, tiredness is always with me. One of the symptoms of Covid is extreme tiredness, but I have not got a temperature. 

I read the instructions for the Covid test but it is beyond my thinking abilities at present. I spose I could have one go, and muck it up and then do another test. Probs if you think you might have covid, no one wants to get close enough to do the test for you.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2021)

Cool, grey and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

I am having a plumpitty day and self-medicating with paracetamol, a hot water bottle and a large bar of Green & Black chocolate.

But I have been working on the writing. I really do love spending time with my characters.  It's escapism of the very best kind.

It is almost time for lunch.


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2021)

Oh 

The person who passed this bug to me has just been confirmed as having Covid.


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Oct 2021)

Just gone out to get the bike out for a very quick blat - front tubeless flat as a proverbial. and there are mossies about.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> Oh
> 
> The person who passed this bug to me has just been confirmed as having Covid.



Oh buggery... 

Sending hugs. Suitably socially distanced, of course xxx


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2021)

Lovely lunch. Two slices of toast, one with turkey & stuffing, one with a very nice ripe gorgonzola, plus a banana, a minneola, some blueberries and two


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Oct 2021)

Fried egg sandwiches for lunch


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Fried egg sandwiches for lunch



I had eggs on toast at a local cafe.


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2021)

I am going back to bed. I presume if I get plenty of rest, and fluids and keep warm, that is all I can do for now.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2021)

Hot chocolate time


----------



## Moon bunny (14 Oct 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> Going for an interview In London, setting off this afternoon. Shoes pressed and skirt polished, big pile of sandwiches made, three flasks of tea made-I come back on Friday.
> All I need to do now is go down to the shore to collect a basket of oysters as I believe you can pay your bus fares with them in London.


Provisional


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2021)

Do I need to call out the Hundred Acre Wood Doctor?

I have heard he can be a bit of knit, or is he just crochetty?


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2021)

Just had a nice girly pamper session, which largely involved a hot bath, lots of scented bubbles and a good book. (Komarr by Lois McMaster Bujold)


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> Do I need to call out the Hundred Acre Wood Doctor?
> 
> I have heard he can be a bit of knit, or is he just crochetty?



Only if you needle him.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> intriguing! haven't heard of that!


I got one a few years ago. GP said " this should see you out". Thanks a bundle Jennifer. We were on first name terms with doctors in those days.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Oct 2021)

Went down early to try for an early ferry. The standby queue was massive so they simply said no way was I likely to get on so had to wait for the booked ferry as rain lashed down.
Obnoxious shower of loud middle eastern looking types with no face coverings came and planked themselves next to me on the boat so I simply told them to F off which they reluctantly did. One played loud high pitched music the whole time. Grrr.
Tomorrow looks good weatherwise so may get out on trike.
DIL has put me on Whatsapp for family photo sharing.
I carry what seems like an enormous amount of luggage with me even for short visits but a lot of it is bike related.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2021)

Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2021)

I've been doing a bit of whittling and sanding on my model. It is a slow process as I don't want to remove too much and it is difficult trying to find the right views of the bits I am working on .


----------



## pawl (14 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, it's a new one on me too. Strictly speaking it's a pneumococcal vaccination.
> 
> That's me Pfizered! Apparently, it's better long term protection than the Astra-Zeneca vaccine.





i had the pneumonia injection about five years agoThe nurse told me i could have an anti shingles vaccination just make an appointment That made the full set as I’ve had an anti tetanus injection.

Having my COVID-19 booster jab tomorrow morning


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2021)

I took my wife to Trowbridge to get some material for the unveiling of a blue placque ceremony this afternoon . On the way over we saw a small car making a lot of smoke . I can't remember what make the car was but as it came towards us you could see black smoke coming from underneath. As the car got closer the amount of smoke increased to a point where it looked like the car was floating on a cushion of smoke . As tit went past us it was also making a hissing sound . I don't know what happened to the car but we didn't pass it on our way back .
It was making the kind of black smoke that lorries used to make when starting up way back in the 70's.


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2021)

😢 Good news: I managed to work out how to do the Test.

Bad news: Positive for Covid


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2021)

Well first mile and half went well good times ahead


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> 😢 Good news: I managed to work out how to do the Test.
> 
> Bad news: Positive for Covid


Await the result of the PCR test, before deciding* you have covid.
Hope the test you did was one from your neighbours collection. 

*Convincing yourself


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Await the result of the PCR test, before deciding* you have covid.
> Hope the test you did was one from your neighbours collection.
> 
> *Convincing yourself



Yes I will request a PCR test, and it was one of my neighbour's testing kits.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> The person who passed this bug to me has just been confirmed as having Covid.


darn, are you vaxxed?


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes I will request a PCR test, and it was one of my neighbour's testing kits.


The PCR test is the more accurate of the two.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Oct 2021)

Wifey OK'd take-out Chinese tonight


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> darn, are you vaxxed?



Yes, double vaccinated, but not had the booster yet.

I have stopped getting worse. Spoke to a doctor this afternoon. Told me to ring again, if I either 
a) get worse
b) or if after seven days, I do not start to feel better.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes, double vaccinated, but not had the booster yet.
> 
> I have stopped getting worse. Spoke to a doctor this afternoon. Told me to ring again, if I either
> a) get worse
> b) or if after seven days, I do not start to feel better.


You ordered your PCR test?


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You ordered your PCR test?



Not yet, will do that tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> Not yet, will do that tomorrow.


You've not reported the test result?


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've not reported the test result?



Yes, I need to that as well, thank you for reminding me.

I know I have to self-isolate for ten days.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I need to that as well, thank you for reminding me.
> 
> I know I have to self-isolate for ten days.


Report the result the same day, or it becomes void.


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Report the result the same day, or it becomes void.



Oh botherations, have you got the correct link please.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> Oh botherations, have you got the correct link please.


Phone 119* or
https://www.gov.uk/get-coronavirus-test

*Line open til 11pm


Time added in edit.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2021)

Bitsas supper here tonight. Spaghetti with pesto, creamy mushroom pasta twists and sweet chilli pork noodles.

Oh, and a big bowl of my tomato and chilli bean soup thing.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> 😢 Good news: I managed to work out how to do the Test.
> 
> Bad news: Positive for Covid



Mend quickly, hun xxx


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Phone 119* or
> https://www.gov.uk/get-coronavirus-test
> 
> *Line open til 11pm
> ...



phoned 119 registered the result, and requested the next part of test regime. Thank you @classic33


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> phoned 119 registered the result, and requested the next part of test regime. Thank you @classic33


It saved you from having to repeat the test.


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2021)

The lady I spoke to was working from home and was very helpful.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> The lady I spoke to was working from home and was very helpful.


I've found them to be helpful since I started using the tests at home, in April this year.

You did do mouth then nose, not the other way round when you tested yourself.


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2021)

Just watched the beginning of "Question Tim". I saw that Robert Winston was on the panel. 


classic33 said:


> I've found them to be helpful since I started using the tests at home, in April this year.
> 
> You did do mouth then nose, not the other way round when you tested yourself.


The rapid test was just for the nose. The next test is both.


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> Just watched the beginning of "Question Tim". I saw that Robert Winston was on the panel.
> 
> The rapid test was just for the nose. The next test is both.


Mine have been mouth then nose. I'd heard others were only doing the nose. Some one nostril, some both.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2021)

I need a


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> Wifey OK'd take-out Chinese tonight


Kentucky Fried Chicken here. Went to a Chinese Buffet on Saturday.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2021)

Time to put the writing away and head off to bed. Done a good chunk today, I'm rather satisfied.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Jenkins (15 Oct 2021)

It was my dad's 81st birthday on Thursday but, thanks to a pensioners' special coach trip to see the Blackpool illuminations, he and my stepmother are isolating due to Covid. All I could do was a short visit on the way to work with me in the garden, him in the kitchen and talking with the back door only just open.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It was my dad's 81st birthday on Thursday but, thanks to a pensioners' special coach trip to see the Blackpool illuminations, he and my stepmother are isolating due to Covid. All I could do was a short visit on the way to work with me in the garden, him in the kitchen and talking with the back door only just open.


Did you get a card for him?
You let him know, that's the main thing.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2021)

It's Friday at last
Another shower in the dark 
Goodbye Thursday


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2021)

First cuppa gone 
Milk de frosted so that's good 
I fancy a ride but left it to late


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2021)

First Winter coat morning of the year; as I'm riding the commuter this means an extra bag as it will be too warm to wear it on the return.

I got to se a beautiful sunrise which more than compensated for this inconvenience.

Also the main road is still closed which means the first country section is wonderfully quiet.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Oct 2021)

Been sent the Tour de France route map for next year and two stages will pass through the area where l live 
One finishes in Cahors and a time trial between Lacapelle and Rocamadour ,so l know where l will be on the 22/23 july . Party time with some friends , think l better go look for a suitable camping site.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> First Winter coat morning of the year; as I'm riding the commuter this means an extra bag as it will be too warm to wear it on the return.
> 
> I got to se a beautiful sunrise which more than compensated for this inconvenience.
> 
> Also the main road is still closed which means the first country section is wonderfully quiet.


Sounds idillic , have a good ride !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> The lady I spoke to was working from home and was very helpful.


I hope you get better soon .


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2021)

Morning.
It is grey but dry here this morning . There was a break in the cloud but it seems to have wandered off somewhere .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2021)

I now have 2 sore shoulders but nothing more serious than that. 8/10 awarded for my first mug of tea. And the 2nd is usually the best.


----------



## tyred (15 Oct 2021)

My options for today are lie in bed with my leg propped up on pillows, lie on the sofa with my leg propped up on pillows or sit on a chair with my leg sitting on a stool with a few pillows on top.


----------



## Hitchington (15 Oct 2021)

Pub landlady has huge portrait of herself made out of Yorkshire puddings


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2021)

Hitchington said:


> Pub landlady has huge portrait of herself made out of Yorkshire puddings


You'd expect her to come from Pudsey, wouldn't you? She looks it.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2021)

Hitchington said:


> Pub landlady has huge portrait of herself made out of Yorkshire puddings


Yorkies!
Tabasco Sauce flavoured at that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Yorkies!
> Tabasco Sauce flavoured at that.


This was last week's Sunday lunch. Poutine (cheesy chips and gravy, Canadian-style) with roast beef in a Yorkshire paddling pool.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Oct 2021)

going out to a fancy dinner w/ Wifey's cousin & her hubby Sat. nite on Martha's Vineyard. both couples celebrating our anniversaries. sure hoping it's an airy restaurant!


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This was last week's Sunday lunch. Poutine (cheesy chips and gravy, Canadian-style) with roast beef in a Yorkshire paddling pool.
> View attachment 613692


You did point out that summer I over for this year!


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2021)

Georgie and next doors female cat were having a right ding ding a few minutes ago . I had to shout at them to break it up .  They both ran off in different directions .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You did point out that summer I over for this year!


I suppose ''paddling pool'' was a bit misleading, it was more of a gravy hot tub.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> going out to a fancy dinner w/ Wifey's cousin & her hubby Sat. nite on Martha's Vineyard. both couples celebrating our anniversaries. sure hoping it's an airy restaurant!


Have a great time. I am meeting cousins in beautiful Pontiac, Illinois for brunch this weekend. (Okay, it's not beautiful, and Normal looks like, well, Martha's Vineyard, compared to it. Large prison probably doesn't add to the decor. But it stood in for Kansas City in season 5 of Fargo.) I may get a picture or two, we'll see.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Oct 2021)

Oh dear. It looks like I'm grounded for a while.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Oct 2021)

Toasted muffin with bacon. Mmmmm


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 613705
> 
> 
> Oh dear. It looks like I'm grounded for a while.



Have you logged that on the NHS site as well?


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2021)

Mild, breezy and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I am still feeling a bit plumpitty (hey ho, the joys of having female plumbing), but I have had a good morning doing all the prep for tonight's supper and also done another chunk on the writing.

May go for a gentle bicycular bimble later, though.

Anyways, it'#s almost time for luncheon.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Oct 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Have you logged that on the NHS site as well?


Yes, and I've already sent off a PCR test. The results should come back on Sunday. At the moment I'm avoiding Lady Slowmotion and sitting in my tiny study drinking beer. It could be a lot worse at the moment.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2021)

Finished the seminars for this week, now doing the paperwork...


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2021)

I've been contemplating changing into a posh shirt for the 2pm online drop-in session I'm about to do.

Contemplation won, and I'm staying in the scruffier but still designer-label top I've got on.

The reason? I've had a single student each week attend. It's a lot of effort for a drop-in session.


----------



## pawl (15 Oct 2021)

Feeling a bit woozy following my booster jab earlier this morning


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2021)

Not changing was a sensible choice; not a single student of 182 popped into the online session.

They must a) be all happy with where they're at, b) having a global internet outage, or c) on early student nights out given it's a Friday.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Feeling a bit woozy following my booster jab earlier this morning


How long after their second shot do people get called for a booster?


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2021)

Two slices of toast for lunch, finishing off the old loaf. One slice with cooked chicken (the girls got some of that, too) and one slice with gorgonzola. Plus a banana, a minneola, some blueberries and two


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> How long after their second shot do people get called for a booster?


My call came around 6 months after my 2nd. I think 6 months is the recommended minimum delay.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Oct 2021)

After yesterday’s horrible day today was a total contrast. Sunny but cold. When I started at about 1000 there were patches down to 3C. Did the path from Linnhe Marine to Creagan Station and return the same route. A few cyclists about but only one obvious tourist. The others were on day trips and a few ebikes. One group of 3 in lycra having a burn up and the inevitable dog walkers who were no problem. The only ones who could not contemplate anybody else on the path had no dog. 
My fingers suffer in cold weather even with winter gloves so need to get mitts which should work ok with the twist gear change. 
I forgot to reset the time and date on my camera so it comes up wrong. The pics were definitely today.




T


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2021)

Brrrrrrrrrrrr!

Just back from a very chilly although very enjoyable 6 miles in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres. That northerly definitely had a bite to it, could've done with a warmer jacket and gloves, although I was just about fine as long as I didn't stop.

Now cuddled up to a hot water bottle and I also have a nice


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Sounds idillic , have a good ride !



It's okay...


----------



## slowmotion (15 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My call came around 6 months after my 2nd. I think 6 months is the recommended minimum delay.


Thanks. Anytime now for me then.


----------



## carpiste (15 Oct 2021)

I was absolutely determined to go out for a ride yesterday but..... failed!
But I did do 30 miles today in sunshine but my Dog it was cold! I stopped on the way home at my favourite waterside cafe, well actually waterway cafe as it`s a barge! I had an Earl Grey tea and carried on. I would have dearly loved a cake but my diabetes!






Love the Trans Pennine way


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> I was absolutely determined to go out for a ride yesterday but..... failed!
> But I did do 30 miles today in sunshine but my Dog it was cold! I stopped on the way home at my favourite waterside cafe, well actually waterway cafe as it`s a barge! I had an Earl Grey tea and carried on. I would have dearly loved a cake but my diabetes!
> 
> View attachment 613763
> ...



That looks like a fabby place for a bike ride


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2021)

Anyways, time to go and feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Oct 2021)

Chilli on the go. Bottle of this available (if required). Should do the job


----------



## pawl (15 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> How long after their second shot do people get called for a booster?




As far as I know about six months.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> That looks like a fabby place for a bike ride


I was just thinking that and was having a look at the map and the weather forecast. A sort of dry C2C in instalments...


----------



## carpiste (15 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was just thinking that and was having a look at the map and the weather forecast. A sort of dry C2C in instalments...


That bit is the trans pennine between Altrincham and Lymm. And yes, it is a fab ride out


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> That bit is the trans pennine between Altrincham and Lymm. And yes, it is a fab ride out


I've found it, with Dunham Massey somewhere in the middle.


----------



## carpiste (15 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've found it, with Dunham Massey somewhere in the middle.


I go along the Mersey from Northenden/ Sale (trans pennine) then go onto the Bridgewater Way to Altrincham. Come off at Atlantic Street and straight back onto the transpennine (Dunham massey) and follow it to Lymm. There is a 50 metre bit of road, the rest is really good Tarmac/ gravel path. Oh, there is a bit of rough stuff on the Mersey but you can`t have it all


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's okay...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 613755


If thats just "ok" l wonder what fantastic would look like


----------



## Speicher (15 Oct 2021)

Feeling slightly better but very tired.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2021)

Lovely supper. Tomato and chilli bean soup, followed by lamb & red lentil shepherd's pie and steamed carrots and green beans.

I am a bit full.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> That bit is the trans pennine between Altrincham and Lymm. And yes, it is a fab ride out



It looks like a much less hilly version (perfect for a fen dweller like me) of this:







Which is a section of NCN 23 between New Alresford and Ovington. The River Itchen is somewhere at the bottom of the bank on the right. Lovely ride, but gawd, I don't "do" hills...


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> Feeling slightly better but very tired.



Glad you're feeling a bit more chipper xxx


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2021)

Where did my working week go ?
I can feel a ride coming on tomorrow morning just not sure what route and bike yet


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> If thats just "ok" l wonder what fantastic would look like



"Fantastic" is the fact I get to ride there every day...


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2021)

Lexi has decided that the best place to sleep is on my cycling kit.


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> It looks like a much less hilly version (perfect for a fen dweller like me) of this:
> 
> View attachment 613791
> 
> ...




Erm ... that's not a hill 

And mentioning hills the hillclimb we were supposed to be at tomorrow morning has been cancelled due to roadworks 

So we've lots of time to get to the British Cycling Michaelgate Dash hillclimb tomorrow evening in Lincoln: https://www.velouk.net/2021/10/12/preview-newells-michaelgate-dash

Son no. 2's in the Junior's for £100 cash and his team-mate has already won since she's the only Junior girl. Up this, up right, up left then up right to the top:






He's also been accepted into the National hillclimb up Winnat's Pass. Now _that's_ a hill @Reynard . I rejected myself before the organisers could by not entering.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> Erm ... that's not a hill
> 
> And mentioning hills the hillclimb we were supposed to be at tomorrow morning has been cancelled due to roadworks
> 
> ...



Mind, when you live here, just about *anything* is a hill... 






Although that bit of NCN 23 - the road drops sharply, and there's a horrible climb up the other side. The entry into Ovingdon is evil!


----------



## carpiste (15 Oct 2021)

As it happens my routes are always, always flat as a pancake! I don`t do hills even with electric motor to assist!


Mmmm pancakes


----------



## tyred (15 Oct 2021)

If just one more person asks me if I was wearing a helmet when a Citroën ran over my foot I will explode. 

I wonder where I can get one of these helmets that protects my ankle.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> If just one more person asks me if I was wearing a helmet when a Citroën ran over my foot I will explode.
> 
> I wonder where I can get one of these helmets that protects my ankle.


Have you thought about steel toecapped trainers?


----------



## Jenkins (16 Oct 2021)

The weekend has officially begun.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you thought about steel toecapped trainers?



Also useful for kicking someone up the... derriere... when they ask stupid questions.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2021)

Anyways, I have a nice


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2021)

Time to put the writing away and head off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2021)

Been awake since just after 3 so I think I will go and get some miles in 
See y'all later 
Please behave


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2021)

Good morning. 

The Weekend begins.



biggs682 said:


> Please behave



Shan't. Watcha gonna do about it?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2021)

Morning.
It is dark but grey out.
I have fed Georgie and made some .
I see that someone's insect farm isn't doing very well and has got the Beeb to plug eating insects!  I wish they would bu**er off with that idea!  I've eaten a few whilst out on a ride and haven't noticed any benefit from doing so !


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I see that someone's insect farm isn't doing very well and has got the Beeb to plug eating insects!  I wish they would bu**er off with that idea!  I've eaten a few whilst out on a ride and haven't noticed any benefit from doing so !



Ah, but they weren't cooked.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2021)

[


Reynard said:


> Mind, when you live here, just about *anything* is a hill...
> 
> View attachment 613804
> 
> ...



What constitutes a hill is subjective though.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Also useful for kicking someone up the... derriere... when they ask stupid questions.



I used to commute in steel toe capped boots, I would straighten toe clips then rebend them so they would fit the boots.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Have you thought about steel toecapped trainers?


I have two pairs of such trainers.. All 4 are rated at EN ISO 20345 2011


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2021)

We're of to Silverstone _village_ (not the track you hate @Reynard) to watch granddaughter play football, this morning..


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> [
> 
> 
> What constitutes a hill is subjective though.


I don't mind the downward ones, it's the upwards ones I don't like .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2021)

Not another statue that has upset someone ! 
Why don't they just put a disclaimer at the bottom saying that the person might not have been as nice as previously thought !


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Not another statue that has upset someone !
> Why don't they just put a disclaimer at the bottom saying that the person might not have been as nice as previously thought !



This is the problem: no statue means people may never hear about the person, good or bad. A statue with something creative telling the other side if the story allows people to understand better. The Edward Colston statue in Bristol could have had statues of slaves placed around it, so people could see how he (and by extension Bristol) became wealthy.


----------



## mybike (16 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ah, but they weren't cooked.



Is this an addition to your culinary skills, insects on toast?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> this is the problem: no statue means people may never hear about the person, good or bad. A statue with something creative telling the other side if the story allows people to understand better. The Edward Colston statue in Bristol could have had statues of slaves placed around it, so people could see how he (and by extension Bristol) became wealthy.


Oh boy , now there's a thought ! l can just imagine the sort of conflicts that such a statue would be the rallying point for .


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Is this an addition to your culinary skills, insects on toast?



I think I'll pass on that one.


----------



## pawl (16 Oct 2021)

Morning.Just seen a report on Google you can now fly first class on Ryanair.Wow.🛩🛩


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Is this an addition to your culinary skills, insects on toast?


Only marginally worse than that Marmite muck!


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Morning.Just seen a report on Google you can now fly first class on Ryanair.Wow.🛩🛩



Will use of the bog still cost more, or is "includes free use of bog" actually the definition of first class for Ryanair?

Thinking about it, on Ryanair the toilet may be the first class seat...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ah, but they weren't cooked.


Chocolate ants are pretty good , if you like chocolate , oh and ants of course


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oh boy , now there's a thought ! l can just imagine the sort of conflicts that such a statue would be the rallying point for .


What about this statue  causing some controversy.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Is this an addition to your culinary skills, insects on toast?


You can also get them in apples and lettuce.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Shan't. Watcha gonna do about it?



Report you to @Pat "5mph" 

Nice 38 miles earlier 
Car alarm key fob battery replaced 
A new addition to the stable just collected


----------



## pawl (16 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Only marginally worse than that Marmite muck!





Marmite muck How very dare you


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about this statue  causing some controversy.


Dr Livingstone I presume !


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Dr Livingstone I presume !


King Edward or Rooster.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about this statue  causing some controversy.


Pity they aren't into growing plums as well


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Report you to @Pat "5mph"
> 
> Nice 38 miles earlier
> Car alarm key fob battery replaced
> A new addition to the stable just collected


C'mon don't leave us in suspenders , what did you add to the stable ?


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> You can also get them in apples and lettuce.



But they don't taste very nice in apples, lettuce or spuds.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> But they don't taste very nice in apples, lettuce or spuds.


Only if you've only eaten half.


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2021)

Kitchen scrubbed top to bottom. Need another tip run later. Bike to wash in a bit, and beter check the 'patches' have stuck on the tubes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2021)

My new MTB shoes are rubbish in the wet. Far too slippery. And as for the drizzle forecast, I say grrrr to the forecasters. That was a rain burst.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2021)

Courtesy the web. This one was burned down, so they made a better one to replace it.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2021)

Chilly at first at the football, then bright sunlight and lots of baby spiders & spindrift to annoy us.. 

A 5-1 win was a great result, though! 😁


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2021)

On granddaughter duties now till Sunday morning


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2021)

Tip run done, commuter bike chain is degreasing, better go clean the bike now.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2021)

Mild and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Had a horrible night's sleep, so feel rather bleurgh.

Maybe some luncheon and a  will make me feel better. Oh, and I'm going yellow stickering later.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2021)

Going to University Homecoming parade, same for the past 100 years. Riding the tricycle recumbent, so I have a seat when I get there. Mrs. GA and extended family today, my own extended family tomorrow up north a ways.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2021)

Also plotting the purchase of a used digital SLR camera. An old one, for cheapness' sake.


----------



## Tribansman (16 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> We're of to Silverstone _village_ (not the track you hate @Reynard) to watch granddaughter play football, this morning..


Prob too late now, but there's a really nice cafe at the top of a hill somewhere near Silverstone village. I cycled that way a few months back and got myself a divine pie, coffee and wedge of cake. Sat outside though as not fully reopened at the time. Can't remember exactly where it was but remember after I'd got back on my bike and gone down said hill there was a sign to Silverstone village!


----------



## carpiste (16 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Going to University Homecoming parade, *same for the past 100 years.* Riding the tricycle recumbent, so I have a seat when I get there. Mrs. GA and extended family today, my own extended family tomorrow up north a ways.


You`ve been going for 100 years???


----------



## Tribansman (16 Oct 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Prob too late now, but there's a really nice cafe at the top of a hill somewhere near Silverstone village. I cycled that way a few months back and got myself a divine pie, coffee and wedge of cake. Sat outside though as not fully reopened at the time. Can't remember exactly where it was but remember after I'd got back on my bike and gone down said hill there was a sign to Silverstone village!


Just looked at ride history, it was Whittlebury Bakery


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I don't mind the downward ones, it's the upwards ones I don't like .



Then there are the ones that make you think you have done the ups, only to find more ups around the corner.


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mild and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Had a horrible night's sleep, so feel rather bleurgh.
> 
> Maybe some luncheon and a  will make me feel better. Oh, and I'm going yellow stickering later.



Can you look for some biskits for me please?


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2021)

Chain sorted, but on putting the chain on, I noticed both links on the end of each chain was missing the rollers - they had droped off whilst I was cleaning it. Guess who has recently thrown all the odd bits of chain away.

Fortunately, I found one roller in the grass (I'd degreased the chain on the side lawn), and the other was on the drive. Phew.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> You can also get them in apples and lettuce.


When I was small I remember having to check cauliflowers carefully as it was not uncommon to find caterpillars and the occasional slug carcass. These were home grown and were soaked in salted water for an hour or two before cooking.


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2021)

I'm bored.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2021)

Nice sunny morning again but still cold so out on trike for a peaceful run up the Moss Road. 
Two strange things happened, a white van man stopped on the Bonawe Road before a narrow bit and waited till I passed. Coming back the Moss Road I saw a car coming behind so stopped on the left opposite a passing place. Car stopped, window came down and a female voice shouted " Thanks very much" and car moved on. Such is modern thinking that I suspect it may have been sarcastic as I did not pull over into the passing place which is something which should only be done if a very large vehicle is coming which would have problems with the size of the passing place.
Now raining and my iphone battery has completely discharged even when turned off. Battery condition is good so a bit of a mystery. Checked the price of refurbished phones and now FB is full of adverts for refurbished iphones. Strange coincidence. It is a very old Iphone7plus at approx. 4 years old.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Prob too late now, but there's a really nice cafe at the top of a hill somewhere near Silverstone village. I cycled that way a few months back and got myself a divine pie, coffee and wedge of cake. Sat outside though as not fully reopened at the time. Can't remember exactly where it was but remember after I'd got back on my bike and gone down said hill there was a sign to Silverstone village!


I can't think of of a decent café unless you mean one on the race circuit or Jack's Hill just up the A5 near Towcester?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2021)

Yoghurt , custard , ice cream and chocolate sauce


----------



## raleighnut (16 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Yoghurt , custard , ice cream and chocolate sauce


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm bored.


How's the foot feeling and how are you feeling, in general?


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2021)

Couple of pics from this morning. The Bonawe road is much used by heavy trucks from the Bonawe Quarry who do not hang around. The skid marks show you have to keep very alert on this road. The other is the Moss Road which is more peaceful.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2021)

Some reasonable YS hunting in Tesco, although they did the counters very early today. I did get a nice selection of fish (smoked haddock, plaice, basa), plus some chicken thighs and a bacon joint from the hot deli counter. Did treat myself a bit and bought a 600g piece of beef fillet on YS for £13. 

What kind of biskits did you want @Speicher ? I bought rich tea, some Lu cinnamon jobbies and two different kinds of chocolate suggestives.

Also had a bit of a snaccident and bought half a dozen mince pies and a large bag of Krówki (Polish fudge)


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Some reasonable YS hunting in Tesco, although they did the counters very early today. I did get a nice selection of fish (smoked haddock, plaice, basa), plus some chicken thighs and a bacon joint from the hot deli counter. Did treat myself a bit and bought a 600g piece of beef fillet on YS for £13.
> 
> What kind of biskits did you want @Speicher ? I bought rich tea, some Lu cinnamon jobbies and two different kinds of chocolate suggestives.
> 
> Also had a bit of a snaccident and *bought half a dozen mince pies* and a large bag of Krówki (Polish fudge)


How many are left now?


----------



## carpiste (16 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Some reasonable YS hunting in Tesco, although they did the counters very early today. I did get a nice selection of fish (smoked haddock, plaice, *basa*), plus some chicken thighs and a bacon joint from the hot deli counter. Did treat myself a bit and bought a 600g piece of beef fillet on YS for £13.
> 
> What kind of biskits did you want @Speicher ? I bought rich tea, some Lu cinnamon jobbies and two different kinds of chocolate suggestives.
> 
> Also had a bit of a *snaccident *and bought half a dozen mince pies and a large bag of Krówki (Polish fudge)


Great shop apart from the Basa which I`m not keen on. And to top it all a happy snaccident!


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> How's the foot feeling and how are you feeling, in general?


There's no pain in the foot so long as I keep it up and I feel absolutely fine but there's not much of interest that I can do sitting here.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> There's no pain in the foot so long as I keep it up and I feel absolutely fine but there's not much of interest that I can do sitting here.


Limit the time your upright/mobile, and bring everything in closer.

Hope it all goes well on Monday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Some reasonable YS hunting in Tesco, although they did the counters very early today. I did get a nice selection of fish (smoked haddock, plaice, basa), plus some chicken thighs and a bacon joint from the hot deli counter. Did treat myself a bit and bought a 600g piece of beef fillet on YS for £13.
> 
> What kind of biskits did you want @Speicher ? I bought rich tea, some Lu cinnamon jobbies and two different kinds of chocolate suggestives.
> 
> Also had a bit of a snaccident and bought half a dozen mince pies and a large bag of Krówki (Polish fudge)





classic33 said:


> How many are left now?



Put it this way, any empty shelves in east Anglia are probably not due to logistics, but snaccidents...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> There's no pain in the foot so long as I keep it up and I feel absolutely fine but there's not much of interest that I can do sitting here.


If that were me, I'd be streaming a box set of something. Actually, I'm going to do that anyway.....


----------



## Tribansman (16 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I can't think of of a decent café unless you mean one on the race circuit or Jack's Hill just up the A5 near Towcester?


I posted again up thread, I had a look through my ride history and got Google Maps up...it was Whittlebury Bakery...so not an actual cafe, but got the same kind of stuff I'd get in a cafe. And the fayre was top notch.


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2021)

@Reynard - can you callibrate the trebuchet for a packet of chocolate suggestives please. About two hundred miles west south west?


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2021)

Soup and sandwiches for supper. Too tired for much else.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> How many are left now?



Still six.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Great shop apart from the Basa which I`m not keen on. And to top it all a happy snaccident!



Basa is lovely - I do it with a parmesan & pesto crumb topping. It's nice Southern Fried as well...  Umm, and a certain furry twosome are rather partial to it...


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - can you callibrate the trebuchet for a packet of chocolate suggestives please. About two hundred miles west south west?



If I calibrate for Gloucester, that might be ok...


----------



## Speicher (16 Oct 2021)

A cheese sandwich instead then?


----------



## carpiste (16 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Basa is lovely - I do it with a parmesan & pesto crumb topping. It's nice Southern Fried as well...  Umm, and a certain furry twosome are rather partial to it...


So it`s posh cat food 😹


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> A cheese sandwich instead then?



Directionally... 

Unless you really do want a toasted cheese sandwich


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> So it`s posh cat food 😹



Hmm... 

Madam Lexi will swipe it off your plate if you're not careful. It's one of the girls' favourite-things-to-eat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Directionally...
> 
> Unless you really do want a toasted cheese sandwich


Someone around here has spent their pocket money on fireworks....unless you've accidentally loaded your trebuchet with chocolate explosives....


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Someone around here has spent their pocket money on fireworks....unless you've accidentally loaded your trebuchet with chocolate explosives....



Terry's chocolate orange with popping candy and now we're talking...


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2021)

Anyways, time to make a  and settle down to watch MOTD


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2021)

This evening's hillclimb in Lincoln was loud. My ears will be ringing for days.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> This evening's hillclimb in Lincoln was loud. My ears will be ringing for days.


Were they doing it correctly.


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Were they doing it correctly.



The climb was about 270m versus the stated 330m, with it dependent on when the holder let go. Racing uphill over cobbles in the dark:







Basically it was entertainment between the crit races yesterday and the road races tomorrow, which is fine.

We were positioned under the speakers for the podium, which hurt the ears. Otherwise OK and a bit of fun for an evening.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> The climb was about 270m versus the stated 330m, with it dependent on when the holder let go. Racing uphill over cobbles in the dark:
> 
> View attachment 613964
> 
> ...


Seems well attended.


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2021)

@classic33 - it was, with crowds the whole way up. 

As an event it seemed to workk.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> @classic33 - it was, with crowds the whole way up.
> 
> As an event it seemed to workk.


That they enjoyed it, is the main thing.


----------



## carpiste (17 Oct 2021)

Watching Bellator MMA on the iplayer


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2021)

Been watching in-car footage from a car trial. Well from my mate's Suzuki X90, actually. Totally bonkers. 

I wouldn't mind having a go at some point, actually...


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2021)

Anyways, time to head off up the wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> You`ve been going for 100 years???


A very mature student !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2021)

Morning .
It is gradually becoming lighter here . I think it is grey out .
I had another dream last night . I met 2 female cyclists whilst out on my bike and we arranged to meet the next day for a ride . The dream stopped then probably due to adverts .  It made me wonder though ! I don't think that I have seen many female cyclists out this year .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2021)

Lorry driver shortage ! 
When we came back down the M1 on Wednesday it seemed full of lorries ! I've never seen so many before !


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2021)

Still on granddaughter duties


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> The climb was about 270m versus the stated 330m, with it dependent on when the holder let go. Racing uphill over cobbles in the dark:
> 
> View attachment 613964
> 
> ...


Ere! That person's got no lights on their bike !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2021)

Oh! 
I went out and caught fish and chips last night . The price had gone up . Cod is now £5 and chips are £2.
My brother tried getting some later but the shops he went to had shut just as he got there at 8.45, they were supposed to shut at 9.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2021)

☔


----------



## oldwheels (17 Oct 2021)

Grey wet day but no wind. Not going out in that and the next few days look worse.
Sat watching the water swirl down from Loch Etive towards the falls of Lora. With the swirls it is easy to imagine water monsters out there.
DIL has taken the kids off to Glasgow for shopping and left the dog in kennels. I am now in charge of a somewhat puzzled cat but the dog is too big and boisterous for me to take him for a walk.


----------



## DCLane (17 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ere! That person's got no lights on their bike !



No-one had - they were racing on a closed route.

You would have fun on my son's Tuesday night training then; no lights whilst doing 90 minute chaingang in the dark. Yes, the circuit they use is floodlit ... mostly.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2021)

I've descaled the coffee machine and glued the handle back onto the potato peeler that came off when I forgot to not put it in the dishwasher!


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

I just had a thought: Chocolate digestives.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> You`ve been going for 100 years???


Yes, and it is really getting tiresome.




Mascot sort of Red bird, or cardinal, ringing a large bell on a carriage pulled by cheerleaders, etc. I may not have been here for 100 iterations of this parade, but I have been here for 35 or so of them. Mrs. Ga's family all went here, without exception. then there is a football game, which State usually loses.


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just had a thought: Chocolate digestives.



I've got a pack in the cupboard.


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2021)

Mild and grey here chez Casa Reynard, with a light breeze.

I slept a solid 10 hours and feel much better. I have been puttering around gently this morning doing various little tasks, including prepping a cauliflower that was in danger of developing language skills. I will steam it later and then use it in the next day or so. Fortunately only one floret had gone *fzzzzt* so disaster averted.

A friend is popping by this afternoon for her share of last night's yellow sticker groceries.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2021)

Our lass has made a banana loaf, it's about the only thing she can cook that is edible, it might just about be cool enough for a slice.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2021)

Life is back to normal I think a slobbing afternoon is called for


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Oct 2021)

I have the house to myself for an hour. No kids, no wife, just me. I don’t have anywhere I need to be nor do I have to chauffeur anyone else anywhere. I don’t have to do any jobs to do that I’m aware of or to sort anything else out.

What the hell do I do?


----------



## carpiste (17 Oct 2021)

MrsC and daughter have gone to St Annes for a couple of days (No I haven`t a clue why!) So I`m going to clean the bike, replace the bog seat and possibly arrange transport to France. And lie around a lot


----------



## carpiste (17 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is gradually becoming lighter here . I think it is grey out .
> I had another dream last night . I met 2 female cyclists whilst out on my bike and we arranged to meet the next day for a ride . The dream stopped then probably due to adverts .  It made me wonder though ! I don't think that I have seen many female cyclists out this year .


I recently gave one of my younger sisters an old hybrid to pootle about on. Since then she has took my 2 nieces and her hubby out for rides and now she is thinking about upgrading the bike to get out more. My niece has also bought a bike and a carrier for her daughter and is loving school trips and the odd trip on local cycle tracks.
I, myself, have noticed an awful lot more female cyclists this year than previous. It may just be the cycle friendly routes I am using nowadays, I don`t know, but there are definitely more. I like it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I've got a pack in the cupboard.



I had one too...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had one too...


...many?


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had one too...



At the moment we're exercising restraint, my step daughter has been up this morning and we now have a selection of goodies in the cupboard, we're spoilt for choice and don't know where to start.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> At the moment we're exercising restraint, my step daughter has been up this morning and we now have a selection of goodies in the cupboard, we're spoilt for choice and don't know where to start.



Start with whatever is on the left hand side of the cupboard and make your way along to the other side.


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Start with whatever is on the left hand side of the cupboard and make your way along to the other side.



That sounds like a plan.


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2021)

Lunch has been negotiated, friend has picked up her groceries (and given me half a dozen fresh eggs) and the cauliflower has been steamed.

Now for a 

Anyone for a Min Spy?


----------



## pawl (17 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> MrsC and daughter have gone to St Annes for a couple of days (No I haven`t a clue why!) So I`m going to clean the bike, replace the bog seat and possibly arrange transport to France. And lie around a lot




All that before she returns.Have you advised her of your trip to Fance.Hope she hasn’t forgotten her key


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2021)

I've been doing some more whittling. I thought I would spray it black to add a bit of contrast.


----------



## carpiste (17 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> At the moment we're exercising restraint, my step daughter has been up this morning and we now have a selection of goodies in the cupboard, we're spoilt for choice and don't know where to start.



Start as you mean to go on..... with gusto!


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2021)

Well, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

Tidied up the apartment, as quickly as possible yesterday so I could start making something interesting...

Now of course there's bits all over the floor again...


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just had a thought: Chocolate digestives.


Others have got there before you, even got their ideas on the market.


----------



## Speicher (17 Oct 2021)

Not feeling any better or worse today.


----------



## DCLane (17 Oct 2021)

Food done, the lazy way after making lunch earlier, and booked an extra suitcase for SWMBO's return flight from NI in a few days.

It seems she's been shopping


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> Food done, the lazy way after making lunch earlier, and booked an extra suitcase for SWMBO's return flight from NI in a few days.
> 
> It seems she's been shopping


Maybe bought you another bike.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Others have got there before you, even got their ideas on the market.



I was specifically thinking of the examples that were in the cupboard.

They are no longer.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was specifically thinking of the examples that were in the cupboard.
> 
> They are no longer.


And now you have non?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2021)

Well that was a nice weekend


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2021)

Will my counter offer be accepted ??


----------



## postman (17 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Will my counter offer be accepted ??


why do you need to buy a counter,have you got a shop.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tidied up the apartment, as quickly as possible yesterday so I could start making something interesting...
> 
> Now of course there's bits all over the floor again...


I have a similar routine in the kitchen. I tidy the place up ready to cook a meal, then I cook a meal and the place is untidy again....


----------



## newts (17 Oct 2021)

Our neighbour was upset today after finding a 'very large dead mouse' had been left on her doorstep by on of the local cats. 
I didn't want to upset matters further by spilling the beans & telling her the dead rodent was a young rat.🤣


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2021)

The girls had fishy Felix AGAIL for supper.

I had scrambled eggs, home cured salmon, tomatoes from the garden and bread & butter.


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2021)

MOTD and a


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> MOTD and a


Munch of the day?


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2021)

Well, I'm about to have another  accompanied by a Min Spy.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, I'm about to have another  accompanied by a Min Spy.


Three!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2021)

I saw some of my relatives in a small restaurant today, the meal was okay but the company was exceptional. Even the mysterious and elusive Mrs. GA put in an appearance, much to the delight of my cousins.


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2021)

Right, time to put the writing away and head off to bed via a nice hot bath and a chapter or two of "Komarr"

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Oct 2021)

Holy moly! The Terminator film is becoming real.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> why do you need to buy a counter,have you got a shop.


No I don't have a shop
And they counter offered my counter offer by £2.50 
The weekend is over and back to work today


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> why do you need to buy a counter,have you got a shop.


lf he was buying a counter he would be making a counter bid as it is, he is making a counter offer , hoping there is no counter response ....an unwanted counterpunch


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2021)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2021)

First tea drank 
Cat has been fed 
another shower in the dark experience


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2021)

Good morning. Foggy ride to work today.



woodbutchmaster said:


> lf he was buying a counter he would be making a counter bid as it is, he is making a counter offer , hoping there is no counter response ....an unwanted counterpunch



I'm unaccountably losing count of all these counters.

Perhaps he's an Accountant?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> No I don't have a shop
> And they counter offered my counter offer by £2.50
> The weekend is over and back to work today


What are you buying ? A house ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm nearly up.


Still horizontal but awake or vertical and still asleep ?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First tea drank
> Cat has been fed
> another shower in the dark experience


If showering in the dark is to save money, surely putting the light on and leaving the shower off would save even more?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Still horizontal but awake or vertical and still asleep ?


The bottom ½ was horizontal and the top ½ vertical. 

I'm totally up now, but sitting down.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2021)

Morning.
Grey and dry here.
I feel like I've got a bit of a cold. A bit sniffly and sneezing at times . I have a bit of a 2.30. It was playing up in the night . First of all it was my right lower wisdom tooth, later it was an upper one which was playing up .


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> If showering in the dark is to save money, surely putting the light on and leaving the shower off would save even more?


True


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What are you buying ? A house ?


As if we need another house


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The bottom ½ was horizontal and the top ½ vertical.
> 
> I'm totally up now, but sitting down.


OOh! Could be risky ! You could nod off again like that !


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> As if we need another house


For bikes .


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> For bikes .


They couldn't live by themselves all sorts of things could happen


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Holy moly! The Terminator film is becoming real.
> View attachment 614111


Ooh, thats a disaster waiting to happen , what if it wants to "cock its leg or squat " at an inopportune moment ? For that matter there may be a bitch in the vicinity , if so it will have other activities on it computer.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2021)

Toast o clock


----------



## pawl (18 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Ooh, thats a disaster waiting to happen , what if it wants to "cock its leg or squat " at an inopportune moment ? For that matter there may be a bitch in the vicinity , if so it will have other activities on it computer.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Does it carry its own poo bags


----------



## rockyroller (18 Oct 2021)

nothing like a little time away make one want more time away. Happy Monday, back to work!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Foggy ride to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do sympathise, it would bring the whole sorry episode to a conclusion if it encountered a countersink and disappeared quite accountably


----------



## carpiste (18 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Foggy ride to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn`t count on it


----------



## carpiste (18 Oct 2021)

Wet, miserable, grey day here. MrsC is going to be back from St Annes this afternoon so I might just go out and do the shopping.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2021)

I've subscribbled to a motor sport magazine!


----------



## oldwheels (18 Oct 2021)

A bit rainy and windy so off shopping for non perishables.
Am amazed at the volume of traffic still around n October. Constant stream in both directions on the main A85 but still reasonable parking spaces in Oban.
Watched Countryfile yesterday. Not impressed as I am not a fan of the introduction of sea eagles. They are the start of the new "clearances" with all housing going for silly money and a whole generation who were born here have to leave due to no houses they can afford. I will stop at that but there is much more.
The otter watching lassie Ruth is ok and I know her from when we were joint timekeepers for the annual cyclocross event. She did cycle with the club for a while. She operates an upmarket tour from an expensive local hotel so low profile and threatens nobody. Unlike the eagles which have destroyed everything from farm animals to rabbits, hares and seabirds as well as a whole community and way of life.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2021)

I had to reinstall WhatsApp as I wasn't getting any notifications. 
All working now..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2021)

Sandwich for brunch. Then back along the coast to Ramsgate.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I had to reinstall WhatsApp as I wasn't getting any notifications.
> All working now..


I'll have a look at that. I've been missing notifications for a while even though the settings seem right.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2021)

On line shopping delivery earlier they sent 7 X 4 litre bottles of milk


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Oct 2021)

Ramsgate to Dover and back on Saturday I think.


----------



## tyred (18 Oct 2021)

My surgery was cancelled after fasting since 6pm yesterday.  

I've been referred to a more specialist surgeon in Galway but the appointment is the 1st Nov so I have to continue with the sit and do nothing with my leg elevated.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Ramsgate to Dover and back on Saturday I think.


I'll look out for you!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2021)

Just sneezed 
Can't see the pc screen now 
Better wipe it


----------



## postman (18 Oct 2021)

Two bits of mundaneness the new mattress is superb it's a pleasure going to bed and secondly I have a new jumper just for sitting around the house in.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll look out for you!


I'll be the Old hippy pootling along getting off periodically to take a photo. 😁


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2021)

Grey and rainy here chez Casa Reynard.

Today's task is making a mahoosive batch of green tomato & red pepper chutney. I spent the morning chopping green tomatoes, red peppers, onions and bramley apples. Umm, and a rather large chunk of ginger.

The big preserve pan is bubbling away on the hob - I'm still an hour away at least from jarring up.

So I have a  and two malted milk biskits.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Oct 2021)

One of my Residents is from S Korea and asked earlier if I liked Dim Sum before presenting me with half a dozen home made ones for lunch! Delicious!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I'll be the Old hippy pootling along getting off periodically to take a photo. 😁


Kestrel, little egrets and a fair number of young goldfinches spotted around Pegwell Bay.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Oct 2021)

I am rubbish at wildlife but do try.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Kestrel, little egrets and a fair number of young goldfinches spotted around Pegwell Bay.


I used to live in Cliffsend, Pegwell Bay, near the Viking longboat..


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2021)

My small frying pan had become a bit 'domed'. 
A few judicious thumps with a wooden mallet has flattened it out so it no longer wobbles on the hob


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I used to live in Cliffsend, Pegwell Bay, near the Viking longboat..








Taken from the bench where I was having a little rest.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Oct 2021)

I rested there too.


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2021)

Hmmm, my experiences of Pegwell Bay is sailing from Ramsgate to Ostend on the ferry back in the day... IMHO Ramsgate is a better harbour in bad weather than Dover, although getting there is more faffy.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 614169
> 
> Taken from the bench where I was having a little rest.





Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 614170
> 
> 
> I rested there too.


I worked on the hovercraft just below there

Hoverlloyd

Edit to add linkie


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 614170
> 
> 
> I rested there too.


Great lazybones think alike!


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I worked on the hovercraft just below there


I'm very jealous! I love hovercraft and can't understand why they stopped them. Probably loads of reasons but a great machine.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I'm very jealous! I love hovercraft and can't understand why they stopped them. Probably loads of reasons but a great machine.


Metoo! I just added a link. They were moved to Dover then stopped altogether 😔


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I do sympathise, it would bring the whole sorry episode to a conclusion if it encountered a countersink and disappeared quite accountably



Then you'd be out for the count...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I worked on the hovercraft just below there


I tried taking the scenic route and ended up on the remains of the hovercraft terminal site and had to double back. As all the buildings have gone, it took me a while to realise where I was.
My last memory of the hovercraft was being stopped by the police because someone from Leeds was wanted by them and he happened to have the same name as me.


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2021)

Ah, the hovercraft were great fun. Such a totally bonkers way to travel, but a wonderful engineering concept. 

Although you really didn't want to try and drink anything while crossing, because it'd end up in your lap. The ride was always a wee bit, err, bouncy... 

Jetfoils were really fun too. Again, a really interesting bit of science and engineering, but from what I gather, they always operated at a loss and were subsidized by the ferries. Unfortunately, they were killed off by the Eurostar pretty well much, because the jetfoils couldn't run in bad weather.

Oh yes, and the sea cats...


----------



## rockyroller (18 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My small frying pan had become a bit 'domed'.
> A few judicious thumps with a wooden mallet has flattened it out so it no longer wobbles on the hob


----------



## mybike (18 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Will use of the bog still cost more, or is "includes free use of bog" actually the definition of first class for Ryanair?
> 
> Thinking about it, on Ryanair the toilet may be the first class seat...



I remember flying Ryanair to Sweden & thinking how tired the cabin staff seemed, hoping that the pilots weren't equally as tired.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> View attachment 614172


That's me!!!!!!


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> My surgery was cancelled after fasting since 6pm yesterday.
> 
> I've been referred to a more specialist surgeon in Galway but the appointment is the 1st Nov so I have to continue with the sit and do nothing with my leg elevated.


Here's hoping it doesn't get cancelled again.
How's yer backside coping?


----------



## mybike (18 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Also plotting the purchase of a used digital SLR camera. An old one, for cheapness' sake.



Any particular in mind?


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Then you'd be out for the count...


We can count on that, can we?


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I tried taking the scenic route and ended up on the remains of the hovercraft terminal site and had to double back. As all the buildings have gone, it took me a while to realise where I was.
> *My last memory of the hovercraft was being stopped by the police because someone from Leeds was wanted by them and he happened to have the same name as me.*


Weren't you recently in that area?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2021)

A few wonderful memories I have of the hovercraft was when a captain set the craft down in the middle of Pegwell Bay to harangue a bait digger who was collecting lugworms between the approach buoys. When he started up again, you couldn't see see the chap for flying mud 

T'other memory was on a foggy evening, a load of us were in The Sportsman having a beer or three when we though the noise of an approaching craft was getting exceptionally loud. We crossed the road to the beach to see the front of an SRN4 about to broach land..


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, the hovercraft were great fun. Such a totally bonkers way to travel, but a wonderful engineering concept.
> 
> Although you really didn't want to try and drink anything while crossing, because it'd end up in your lap. The ride was always a wee bit, err, bouncy...
> 
> ...


You mean like the Cu na Mara?
*Sea Lynx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Weren't you recently in that area?


I was indeed. It's also the city I was born in, which made me seem even more suspect.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was indeed. It's also the city I was born in, which made me seem even more suspect.


Whatever you buried near the railway station, will have either been dug up or built over by now. You'll have to accept that you'll never see it again.

Do you have a rough idea of where you buried your booty/ill gotten gains?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2021)

Time to relax for the day


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was indeed. It's also the city I was born in, which made me seem even more suspect.


Something isn't quite right. You claim to have been born in Leeds, yet you were uncertain about the location of the railway station. It's in the same location it was 100 years ago. They have mucked about with the entrances, two new ones added this century.
You didn't know where Neville Street is/was.
You were stopped near a hovercraft, by police, because someone from Leeds who just happened to share the same name as you was believed to be in the area.

Seems odd to me.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Oct 2021)

I've just received a CycleChat trophy for being here for four years. How the time flies.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Something isn't quite right. You claim to have been born in Leeds, yet you were uncertain about the location of the railway station. It's in the same location it was 100 years ago. They have mucked about with the entrances, two new ones added this century.
> You didn't know where Neville Street is/was.
> You were stopped near a hovercraft, by police, because someone from Leeds who just happened to share the same name as you was believed to be in the area.
> 
> Seems odd to me.


I left Leeds when I was 10 years old so much of what I do recall has gone or changed unrecognisably. I'm not even sure that I ever took a train from the station. Local journeys were walked, longer city-wide journeys were on the bus, and outings tended to be by car. My naughty namesake was clearly thought to be likely to leave the country, possibly illegally.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I left Leeds when I was 10 years old so much of what I do recall has gone or changed unrecognisably. I'm not even sure that I ever took a train from the station. Local journeys were walked, longer city-wide journeys were on the bus, and outings tended to be by car. My naughty namesake was clearly thought to be likely to leave the country, possibly illegally.


I remain unconvinced.
I believe both were one and the same, ie you. And you've both been hiding in London, not abroad.
I'm going treasure hunting, in Leeds!

The new York Road and current bus station* won't have been there when you left. 


*The old one slightly further up the Headrow, on the top side. Staff building is listed.


----------



## Speicher (18 Oct 2021)

I have managed to consume a fried cheese sandwich.


----------



## carpiste (18 Oct 2021)

Well I did all the jobs I wanted to do but still haven`t arranged my trip over to France. Being retired makes it easier I think and I can go over anytime really. MrsC came home early from St Annes and had ordered a unit from Argos so she caame with me on the weekly shop. 
I think Reynard must have been in Cheadle as both Sainsburys and Morrisons were pretty much yellow sticker free!
AND she`ll be smiling as Arsenal managed a last kick draw


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Well I did all the jobs I wanted to do but still haven`t arranged my trip over to France. Being retired makes it easier I think and I can go over anytime really. MrsC came home early from St Annes and had ordered a unit from Argos so she caame with me on the weekly shop.
> I think Reynard must have been in Cheadle as both Sainsburys and Morrisons were pretty much yellow sticker free!
> AND she`ll be smiling as Arsenal managed a last kick draw



Definitely the latter 

Unlikely with the former, as I've been busy making chutney all day. Nice try, though...


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2021)

Anyways, time for a  and a Min Spy


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Any particular in mind?


Sony Alpha 200, as I already have a bit of old Minolta Maxxum/Dynax stuff around, and do not really need much more in terms of megapixels and modernity.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sony Alpha 200, as I already have a bit of old* Minolta Maxxum/Dynax* stuff around, and do not really need much more in terms of megapixels and modernity.


Aren't they film cameras, not digital.


----------



## cookiemonster (19 Oct 2021)

Morning!

Gorgeous day outside. The two typhoons we had have certainly taken the heat out and it's sunny, cool and breezy. Was able to go to work without losing a few kgs in sweat.


----------



## cookiemonster (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2021)

The cats have called it a night. I think I'd better join them.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> The cats have called it a night. I think I'd better join them.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Aren't they film cameras, not digital.


Yes, but Sony bought out Konica/Minolta not long after they merged, and kept the lens mount. The A-200 sold, but I found an A-350 for about a sawbuck more. I suppose I shouldn't have gone to St. Louis today, but it all worked out for the best, as I got a better deal.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, but Sony bought out Konica/Minolta not long after they merged, and kept the lens mount. The A-200 sold, but I found an A-350 for about a sawbuck more. I suppose I shouldn't have gone to St. Louis today, but it all worked out for the best, as I got a better deal.


I know the old Minolta AF lenses won't fit the current Sony SLR's. Tried one of my own on a Sony body and it was a no go.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2021)

Morning all 
Dark outside
Yesterday is putting up a bit of a fight


----------



## woodbutchmaster (19 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning all
> Dark outside
> Yesterday is putting up a bit of a fight


"The dawn comes up like thunder outa China cross the bay," not that l can see China or the bay from here but l like the sound of the words


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2021)

Good morning. Mild weather for Today's commute; a tiny bit of rain but not even enough to get slightly damp on the way in.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> "The dawn comes up like thunder outa China cross the bay," not that l can see China or the bay from here but l like the sound of the words


A bit of Mandalay to start the day
Cat has been fed
First cuppa sent south


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 614170
> 
> 
> I rested there too.


IS That boat strapped to your bike ?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2021)

Chewy soft cheerio's


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2021)

No1 daughter is in hospital for her Crohn's infusion today and grandson has a cold so might not be able to go to school. 
I may have a snotty 7 Yr old to entertain for the day


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2021)

The road sweeping machine has just been driven around our close. 
As it was a few minutes after 08:30, it was full of cars as workers and school run folk were still parked. 

The middle of the road is nice and clean, though


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> IS That boat strapped to your bike ?


I've never really known what the difference between a ship and a boat is. So it might be strapped to a ship. As for whether a hovercraft is a boat or a ship or an aircraft, I'll leave to the experts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2021)

Daisy's been in my bedroom to sort out my plumbing. It's not often I get to meet lady plumbers. Anyhow, I now have a working radiator in the bedroom. That only took 7 weeks to sort out....


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never really known what the difference between a ship and a boat is. So it might be strapped to a ship. As for whether a hovercraft is a boat or a ship or an aircraft, I'll leave to the experts.


I'm probably wrong, but I think that you can put a boat on a ship, but not a ship on a boat.... 

HTH


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2021)

It's rather wet outside. Got a soaking going to work. Heavy rain and rather warm.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2021)

Another form another delay some suppliers are useless whilst others are just brilliant


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2021)

@deptfordmarmoset 
Further to our discussion over coffee sarf of the river, I'm trying some ergo grips on the Brommie. They're really comfortable and look the part, I reckon.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Oct 2021)

guess I'm a baseball fan again. Red Sox are doing great!


----------



## mybike (19 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sony Alpha 200, as I already have a bit of old Minolta Maxxum/Dynax stuff around, and do not really need much more in terms of megapixels and modernity.



Probably the most important thing is to have something you're comfortable with and can use without having to read the manual! And, these days, software support is a factor.



Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, but Sony bought out Konica/Minolta not long after they merged, and kept the lens mount. The A-200 sold, but I found an A-350 for about a sawbuck more. I suppose I shouldn't have gone to St. Louis today, but it all worked out for the best, as I got a better deal.



And the bits of glass can be expensive. Having a lot of 42mm prime lenses, I have adapters I can use.

btw, it's raining.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @deptfordmarmoset
> Further to our discussion over coffee sarf of the river, I'm trying some ergo grips on the Brommie. They're really comfortable and look the part, I reckon.


handsome!


----------



## rockyroller (19 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> The road sweeping machine has just been driven around our close.
> As it was a few minutes after 08:30, it was full of cars as workers and school run folk were still parked.
> The middle of the road is nice and clean, though


oh boy. around here they only run those in the Spring


----------



## woodbutchmaster (19 Oct 2021)

For reasons that are too long (and tedious) to explain, l have been unable to ride any of my bikes for pretty much all of this year but yesterday l started a get cycling fit (ish)again regime . Only on the trainer thingy but its a start and it does my confidence a power of good. Not only that but l am actually peddling one of my favourite bikes


----------



## rockyroller (19 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Daisy's been in my bedroom to sort out my plumbing. It's not often I get to meet lady plumbers. Anyhow, I now have a working radiator in the bedroom. That only took 7 weeks to sort out....


was there any of this to enjoy?


----------



## rockyroller (19 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> For reasons that are too long (and tedious) to explain, l have been unable to ride any of my bikes for pretty much all of this year but yesterday l started a get cycling fit (ish)again regime . Only on the trainer thingy but its a start and it does my confidence a power of good. Not only that but l am actually peddling one of my favourite bikes


looks like a good setup!


----------



## rockyroller (19 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Chewy soft cheerio's


huh? what?


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> looks like a good setup!



Looks dry and warm, unlike the UK.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @deptfordmarmoset
> Further to our discussion over coffee sarf of the river, I'm trying some ergo grips on the Brommie. They're really comfortable and look the part, I reckon.
> 
> View attachment 614199


Excellent! Did you need to move the gear levers inboard?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> huh? what?


Breakfast cereals, left to soak too long in milk..


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Excellent! Did you need to move the gear levers inboard?


Yes, but only about ½". 
I'll send you the link if you want.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes, but only about ½".
> I'll send you the link if you want.


Please do, Pete. I'd never heard of Promend before.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> I know the old Minolta AF lenses won't fit the current Sony SLR's. Tried one of my own on a Sony body and it was a no go.


Has to be an A-mount SLR, not an E-mount. I wanted an older SLR because they are cheaper, and take many of the Maxxum/Dynax accessories. Which I have. 28-105 might be hard to find nowadays, especially with the power zoom. Which translates to a 43-150 on the APS-c sensor. Plenty of old kit lenses roaming around to cover the wider angles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> "The dawn comes up like thunder outa China cross the bay," not that l can see China or the bay from here but l like the sound of the words


Isn't Mandalay somewhat landlocked in the middle of Burma? And I thought China was up north of there, after Goktiek Gorge and trestle.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No1 daughter is in hospital for her Crohn's infusion today and grandson has a cold so might not be able to go to school.
> I may have a snotty 7 Yr old to entertain for the day


Drive her around in your rig. That used to entertain the heck out of us kids, when we were younger. Much younger. About 50+ years ago.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2021)

@rockyroller 







👍


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Breakfast cereals, left to soak too long in milk..



No just gone stale


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Drive her around in your rig. That used to entertain the heck out of us kids, when we were younger. Much younger. About 50+ years ago.


If only we were still allowed too!! My kids used to love it when they were younger. Depots and most companies banned it due to elf 'n safety 😢


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2021)

I live in a Covid hot spot 
Good job I keep myself to myself


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2021)

Warm, grey and very blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I have rounded up the ingredients to make alphabet soup, so that will be my task for this afternoon. This morning, I have concentrated on the writing, and i have also watched Bargain Hunt.

My black bag has been collected this morning, but the green wheelie bin has not been emptied yet. They've been a day or two late doing that since the summer. No matter, it'll be emptied when it's emptied.

Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2021)

Oh, and my desk light went *BANG* this morning. Cue one very startled cat.

Nothing a new bulb and a new 3 amp fuse couldn't solve. Just as well I didn't take back that bulb I bought the other week.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Oct 2021)

Typical West Highland day again. Wet but no wind and not too cold. 
Finished most of my shopping and got a haircut so that should be me set for a few months. 
Text from Calmac that there is so much traffic that the Fishnish/Lochaline has to do extra runs so not running to timetable. On the Oban run we have a smaller boat MV Isle of Arran which does not help. The passenger lift which is for disabled only use broke down so the crew had to carry a wheelchair downstairs to the car deck. I cannot get up or down stairs too well now so I hope they get it fixed by tomorrow. These lifts seem to break down frequently. On most boats they are crew controlled as lazy people and some with dogs think they are entitled to use them. If the dog cannot manage the stairs it should be left in the vehicle.
Shopping trolleys can be a menace also and when my wife was in a wheelchair I remember one occasion when they blocked access completely. Fortunately I had another wheelchair user in front who was not afraid to use strong language and some accidental ramming of legs to clear the antisocial b---s out of the way.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (19 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I live in a Covid hot spot
> Good job I keep myself to myself


Come to France Mr. B yesterday 49,000 new cases in UK and in France just over 1,000 ....there must be Cummins/Onan dealerships here


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Come to France Mr. B yesterday 49,000 new cases in UK and in France just over 1,000 ....there must be Cummins/Onan dealerships here


The Covid app (Zoe, with a pool of over 4 million subscribers) gives a daily figure of 78,993. Government figures lag by around a week, Zoe by around a day. Government didn't update delta symptoms, Zoe did. This can't fully explain the discrepancy but if you don't inform people what they should be looking for they won't know what they've got.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2021)

Morning.
It is beige here ! 
We have to go down into town this morning to set up the bunting and curtain for the unveiling of a blue placq


PeteXXX said:


> I'm probably wrong, but I think that you can put a boat on a ship, but not a ship on a boat....
> 
> HTH


You can also put a ship in a bottle .


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2021)

Alphabet soup simmering away. Looking forward to indulging later. 

New chopping board is really nice to use, might treat myself to the next size up as well. Only downside now, is my most-used kitchen knife is showing its age. Might get me a swanky replacement.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Come to France Mr. B yesterday 49,000 new cases in UK and in France just over 1,000 ....there must be Cummins/Onan dealerships here


Oh don't tempt me , as long as I have internet access I can work from there .


----------



## pawl (19 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I live in a Covid hot spot
> Good job I keep myself to myself




That is about the only way of staying safe Just been to the updated Fosse park face masks social distancing Abu as rare as hens teeth .It’s not surprising Covid rates continue to rise.

Covid has got a bit close to home Fourteen year old GD tested positive Couple next door tested positive infected by their GD


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> IS That boat strapped to your bike ?



Don't be silly; it's a _hovercraft_, obviously.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> That is about the only way of staying safe Just been to the updated Fosse park face masks social distancing Abu as rare as hens teeth .It’s not surprising Covid rates continue to rise.
> 
> Covid has got a bit close to home Fourteen year old GD tested positive Couple next door tested positive infected by their GD


Not good at all


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2021)

Evening.
Well! We went down this morning to put up the bunting and curtain over the blue placque. The weather wasn't very helpful in blowing quite strongly and unveiling the placque as we were trying to cover it up !  We put some weights on the curtain and attached some thread to one side . I think the unveiling went to plan .


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2021)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2021)

I thought I heard a weather man talking about the Norfolklantic!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I thought I heard a weather man talking about the Norfolklantic!


Norfolk Inway!


----------



## oldwheels (19 Oct 2021)

Rain is bucketing down here just now and bouncing off the roadway outside. Hope this stops soon or floods are likely on the roads tomorrow and idiots drive through shallow surface water far too fast and start aquaplaning out of control.


----------



## gbb (19 Oct 2021)

Late this morning at a coffee break, I really fancied a mars bar. I don't normally eat sweets but really fancied something.
Bugger, machine was out if order. 
Later i felt a bit tired, never thought anything if it.
Bit later I felt shaky, empty, quite noticeably.

I think my body recognised it this morning and was looking for a top up.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2021)

Let's see how many times my bum quibbles whilst watching Yorkshire vet


----------



## carpiste (19 Oct 2021)

gbb said:


> Late this morning at a coffee break, I really fancied a mars bar. I don't normally eat sweets but really fancied something.
> Bugger, machine was out if order.
> Later i felt a bit tired, never thought anything if it.
> Bit later I felt shaky, empty, quite noticeably.
> ...


It just shows the importance of :
a) A hearty breakfast
b) Being retired and having a fridge and cupboards full of edible stuff and no need for vending machines


----------



## Speicher (19 Oct 2021)

My neighbour brought round some beef casserole. I re-heated it and cooked some rice to go with it. 
Still very very tired and very hot.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2021)

☔


----------



## rockyroller (19 Oct 2021)

wuz gonna make chicken quesadillas for dinner tonight. but now Daughter's (veggie) boyfriend is coming for the night. I can't deal with the new stress of making good veggie quesadillas. I mean I don't mind screwing up for just us ... ugh


----------



## Tribansman (19 Oct 2021)

More 🌪 here


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2021)

The girls are full of Felix AGAIL.

I am full of alphabet soup and cauliflower cheese.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2021)

Norfolklantic was North Atlantic .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2021)

Georgie was sleeping on a blanket on my legs . He woke up and noticed something strange on the carpet . I thought that perhaps he had spotted a spider on the floor . I watched him as he slowly lowered himself quietly to the floor . I leant over trying to see what he was after as he crept slowly towards the the thing of such interest. He was very nervous incase this thing might suddenly attack him .  All of a sudden he leapt vertically hitting his head on the stool he was under!  This didn't put him off, he was still slowly approaching this strange thing ! He snatched at it with his paw and quickly retreated and then went forward again tentatively reaching out with his paw.
It was a biro!


----------



## carpiste (19 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Georgie was sleeping on a blanket on my legs . He woke up and noticed something strange on the carpet . I thought that perhaps he had spotted a spider on the floor . I watched him as he slowly lowered himself quietly to the floor . I leant over trying to see what he was after as he crept slowly towards the the thing of such interest. He was very nervous incase this thing might suddenly attack him .  All of a sudden he leapt vertically hitting his head on the stool he was under!  This didn't put him off, he was still slowly approaching this strange thing ! He snatched at it with his paw and quickly retreated and then went forward again tentatively reaching out with his paw.
> It was a biro!


My daughter has a cat called Pip. He brings in mice, rats, birds daily and the local dogs run when he`s on the prowl....

He is scared of Shrimps and jump last time he was offered one!


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2021)

Ah... Don't you just love feline paranoia...


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2021)

♻️ Bin's out ready for collection (possibly) in the morning.


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Oct 2021)

Well, if none of them are there, I’ll give heaven a miss. Where’s the fun?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> If only we were still allowed too!! My kids used to love it when they were younger. Depots and most companies banned it due to elf 'n safety 😢


Long -nosed Perterbilts. cabover Peterbilts, Autocars, International semis, we had a lot of truckers in our neighborhood,growing up. As well as an astounding number of children.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2021)

Tribansman said:


> More 🌪 here


Tornadoes?


----------



## carpiste (20 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 614306
> 
> Well, if none of them are there, I’ll give heaven a miss. Where’s the fun?


I think I`m one or two of those things!
But  And I do love a contentious woman!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 614306
> 
> Well, if none of them are there, I’ll give heaven a miss. Where’s the fun?


Judge not, lest ye be judged.
For with what judgment _ye judge_, _ye_ shall be _judged_:
and with what measure _ye_ mete, it shall be measured to _you_ again.
Why is it that those who profess the bible loudest understand its' meaning the least?


----------



## carpiste (20 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Tornadoes?


Possibly a little wind


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Possibly a little wind


I had that as well, but I blame the peas, beans and chickpeas in my minestrone at lunch.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 614306
> 
> Well, if none of them are there, I’ll give heaven a miss. Where’s the fun?


And if my name is written in the Lambs Book of Life, what then?


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> I think I`m one or two of those things!
> But  And I do love a contentious woman!



I've heard about them.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 614306
> 
> Well, if none of them are there, I’ll give heaven a miss. Where’s the fun?



Well, a few of those apply to me as well...


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> ♻ Bin's out ready for collection (possibly) in the morning.



My black bag was collected. Green bin still awaiting being emptied.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> I think I`m one or two of those things!
> But  And I do love a contentious woman!



Opinionated daaaaahlin, opinionated!!!


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2021)

Anyways, time I walked the six feet to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2021)

Good morning. Soon time for the morning bike ride commute, I meant commute; yes it's a hard life, see me suffer et c...

A number of clients are somewhat bewildered by my strange tree hugging habits. One lives in the same village as me and yesterday he asked "how many hours" it took to ride to work in a morning. He was somewhat floored when I said it took 35-40 minutes.

I think we sometimes have an exaggerated sense of distance when we are used to travel by car and train.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Possibly a little wind


I had some as well, mines down to the mango flesh that was a bit dark 
Rained well during the night
Dark now


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2021)

First cuppa drank
The carers for next door are discussing things outside loudly 
Opened the office door


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Looks dry and warm, unlike the UK.


Not too hot for cycling ,around 24c with a bit of a breeze , about right for a bit of exercise 👍


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Isn't Mandalay somewhat landlocked in the middle of Burma? And I thought China was up north of there, after Goktiek Gorge and trestle.


Ha, ha ! you are absolutely right, Rudyard Kipling was a better poet than geographer


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2021)

Morning .
It is a bit stormy here. We had rain a few minutes ago and now we have some blue sky .
I don't think it is the weather for cycling .


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2021)

Lots of weather due here in Hamtun today.. 
☔ then ☁️ then ⛈️ then🌞


----------



## carpiste (20 Oct 2021)

First cuppa finished along with ALL the latest news on newsnow. Time to get the kettle on for tea number 2 and I think toast and scrambled egg


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2021)

Georgie seemed to be playing near his litter tray. I thought that he had knocked a ball of his behind it and was trying to get it out . He seemed to be rather occupied by it so I went over to see what was up . I moved the tray away slightly and found a lickle mouse hiding there ! I picked up Georgie and locked him in another room whilst I took the mouse up the garden and put him under a hedge .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Oct 2021)

Morning, there's plenty of weather about today. An excess, I'd say.


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Not too hot for cycling ,around 24c with a bit of a breeze , about right for a bit of exercise 👍



24c, that's toasty.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2021)

I had given my balsa model a rest for a while. Staring at a lot of photos and comparing them with my model was driving me round in circles.
Looking at it with slightly fresh eyes let me see a few areas which weren't right . I should thank George Russell and Valtteri Bottas for coming together as it allowed me to get a better view of the front radiator duct and front suspension .


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2021)

Dull out there today. WFH so commute was opening the door to the conservatory. Winter boots still soaked from yesterday's torrential rain. I'd just got them dry from mountain biking a couple of weeks ago. Better pop the coffee on.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2021)

Raining well along the A45
Cat litter changed
Office light on shame no one's at home


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2021)

Getting ready for the new project with clients. Also working out how to get the last one ready for sale...


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2021)

♻️ Bin's bin emptied. On the correct day, too!!


----------



## mybike (20 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 614306
> 
> Well, if none of them are there, I’ll give heaven a miss. Where’s the fun?



If you think they have fun your idea of fun must be very limited.


----------



## mybike (20 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Judge not, lest ye be judged.
> For with what judgment _ye judge_, _ye_ shall be _judged_:
> and with what measure _ye_ mete, it shall be measured to _you_ again.
> Why is it that those who profess the bible loudest understand its' meaning the least?



Perhaps you should read more of the chapter. It doesn't say what you think it does.


----------



## carpiste (20 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Getting ready for the new project with clients. Also working out how to get the last one ready for sale...


You sell your clients!!!

😄


----------



## mybike (20 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Soon time for the morning bike ride commute, I meant commute; yes it's a hard life, see me suffer et c...
> 
> A number of clients are somewhat bewildered by my strange tree hugging habits. One lives in the same village as me and yesterday he asked "how many hours" it took to ride to work in a morning. He was somewhat floored when I said it took 35-40 minutes.
> 
> I think we sometimes have an exaggerated sense of distance when we are used to travel by car and train.



It used to be amusing when I worked in central London how, lacking an underground service for some reason, people would have no idea how to get to their office. You could actually walk as quickly as using the underground.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2021)

Sun's out now I can turn the office light of


----------



## mybike (20 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning, there's plenty of weather about today. An excess, I'd say.



It's not raining at the moment.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> It used to be amusing when I worked in central London how, lacking an underground service for some reason, people would have no idea how to get to their office. You could actually walk as quickly as using the underground.


In some stations you walk almost as far as if you actually walked to your destination


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Perhaps you should read more of the chapter. It doesn't say what you think it does.



I'm not sure it says what the chap with the sandwich board thinks it does ether, especially as it was written for a specific audience in the Roman Empire.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2021)

@biggs682 I'll let you know when the sun goes in. That'll give you 15 minutes warning to put your light on 👍


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> In some stations you walk almost as far as if you actually walked to your destination



It's like that in some parts of Tokyo: there's even two layers of underground with the upper being a plaza between street and tracks, so you can literally walk between stations.

On a weekday evening it has the advantage that people are generally walking to a destination so it's quicker than squeezing past crowds on the pavements above ground.


----------



## mybike (20 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not sure it says what the chap with the sandwich board thinks it does ether, especially as it was written for a specific audience in the Roman Empire.



Not just for them, else we wouldn't have it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> It used to be amusing when I worked in central London how, lacking an underground service for some reason, people would have no idea how to get to their office. You could actually walk as quickly as using the underground.


It was only through riding around that I began to figure out where the stations actually were at ground level. While the London underground map may be a style icon of sorts, it only gives an approximate indication of the geography, which of course leads people to follow the signs in the tunnel without really knowing where they would be on a street map.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2021)

Is it Covent Garden tube station that has about 190 steps up (or down), beaten only by Hampstead with 320?


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's like that in some parts of Tokyo: there's even two layers of underground with the upper being a plaza between street and tracks, so you can literally walk between stations.
> 
> On a weekday evening it has the advantage that people are generally walking to a destination so it's quicker than squeezing past crowds on the pavements above ground.



Shinjuku station. In two parts with a freeway in between them.

And two huge shopping malls as well. 

Not a place to be near in the Tokyo rush hour.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Oct 2021)

I loved the Japanese transport system. Barring rush hours utterly brilliant. You buy a train ticket and it means you are definitely getting on a train as advertised.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2021)

Well that's another job done


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Dull out there today. WFH so commute was opening the door to the conservatory. Winter boots still soaked from yesterday's torrential rain. I'd just got them dry from mountain biking a couple of weeks ago. Better pop the coffee on.


Do you put newspaper in them ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Not just for them, else we wouldn't have it.



That opens all kinds of interesting theological questions; however this isn't the forum for that.

Also I don't recall "hardcore Gamers" or "potheads" in the lists in Revelation, although "sports buffs" is entirely possible: I've long held that football is an abomination.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I loved the Japanese transport system. Barring rush hours utterly brilliant. You buy a train ticket and it means you are definitely getting on a train as advertised.



It is remarkable: I can only imagine that it's heavily over engineered to make sure everything is reliable. When visiting Beautiful WIfe's family in Ise I'm always astonished at the frequency of trains; there are two entirely separate railways serving the town and one has a train every few minutes.

I also remember in (i think) Nagano on the national rail network, we had a reservation for a train in carriage #4. We got on the platform to find half of a multiple unit: one carriage with a cab, one trailer with a corridor connection but no cab; something you'd never see in Europe, if you did it would mean the train was terminally broken down and would be cancelled, but no: five minutes before departure time a complete four car unit arrived, coupled up, made a noise like a sneeze and fired its corridor connection over to the half unit, we got on carriage 4 and away we went, bang on time...

The only problem I have is the lack of through ticketing, which we now take for granted. If they would adopt that it'd be perfect.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Shinjuku station. In two parts with a freeway in between them.
> 
> And two huge shopping malls as well.
> 
> Not a place to be near in the Tokyo rush hour.



I'd forgotten about that. I was thinking of Ginza: my brother in law lived there for a few years in a pigeon hole apartment just across from the fish market, and we found that walking into the city was quicker than following the road.


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'd forgotten about that. I was thinking of Ginza: my brother in law lived there for a few years in an pigeon hole apartment just across from the fish market, and we found that walking into the city was quicker than following the road.



I usually stay in the Shinjiku area when I'm in Tokyo before heading out to either Sapporo or Osaka/Kyoto/Kobe on the Shinkansen.


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that's another job done



Who was the 'hit' this time?


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It is remarkable: I can only imagine that it's heavily over engineered to make sure everything is reliable. When visiting Beautiful WIfe's family in Ise I'm always astonished at the frequency of trains; there are two entirely separate railways serving the town and one has a train every few minutes.
> 
> I also remember in (i think) Nagano on the national rail network, we had a reservation for a train in carriage #4. We got on the platform to find half of a multiple unit: one carriage with a cab, one trailer with a corridor connection but no cab; something you'd never see in Europe, if you did it would mean the train was terminally broken down and would be cancelled, but no: five minutes before departure time a complet four car unit arrived, coupled up. Made a noise like a sneeze and fired its corridor connection over to the half unit, we got on carriage 4 and away we went, bang on time...
> 
> The only problem I have is the lack of through ticketing, which we now take for granted. If they would adopt that it'd be perfect.



Or the fact that you have to buy a seperate train ticket and then buy a seat reservation. Then you have to confirm that seat 24 hours before travel. That's a pain. 

Apart from that, the system is just awesome especially the specially designed trains they have for certain routes, such as mountain expresses etc etc.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Oct 2021)

Double decker trains there are wonderful too. Shinkansen is perfect almost.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Perhaps you should read more of the chapter. It doesn't say what you think it does.


Yes, it does. The rest of the chapter merely says we should judge in the context of the bible and Gods Law. and not in the context of worldly things. Jesus speaks of love, and not condemnation. Repentance is valued over haughtiness.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I loved the Japanese transport system. Barring rush hours utterly brilliant. You buy a train ticket and it means you are definitely getting on a train as advertised.


Chicago as well, except some parts are subway, some elevated about 20 feet above ground, and much of it runs on the surface, outside the city proper.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Oct 2021)

orthodontist today ...


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2021)

@biggs682 
.... Lights on.. ☔☁️☔


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2021)

Currently mild, sunny and very blustery here chez Casa Reynard, although how long it will stay like that, goodness knows. It piddled it down earlier - and during the night.

Anyways, all the shopping is put away, I have a batch of rillettes de porc getting on in the crock pot and I have untangled some writing that was being bothersome last night.

My green wheelie bin was emptied this morning - only a day late, this time.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I had given my balsa model a rest for a while. Staring at a lot of photos and comparing them with my model was driving me round in circles.
> Looking at it with slightly fresh eyes let me see a few areas which weren't right . I should thank George Russell and Valtteri Bottas for coming together as it allowed me to get a better view of the front radiator duct and front suspension .



Have you got enough information from the photos to do a plan, side, plus front & rear views? Then you can use that to construct an isometric projection - or a wire frame drawing - to make life easier.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> In some stations you walk almost as far as if you actually walked to your destination



Monument / Bank springs to mind...


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @biggs682
> .... Lights on.. ☔☁☔


Still ok at mo but only just


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2021)

Luncheon calls...


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Luncheon calls...


Just had ours


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Oct 2021)

It's that time of year again and l'm still non the wiser as to why we grow so many.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> It's that time of year again and l'm still non the wiser as to why we grow so many.....
> View attachment 614394


Gourd only knows.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2021)

Coronation chicken sandwich, a pear, a minneola and two 

A biblical-grade shower blew over while I was eating. Sun's out now, but the wind has definitely picked up. Maybe that's the effect of last night's cauliflower cheese...


----------



## postman (20 Oct 2021)

This pad is doing my head in.Type a word in correctly and it sometimes puts in what it likes,now I have come back to have a look around the font has changed,it is actually very nice,but what is going on.I can see a John Cleese moment coming with a large tree branch,but I had a dastardly plan,Xmas might see me asking for a Lenovo laptop just under £100,problem solved and an upgrade.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Do you put newspaper in them ?


So they have something to read while they are drying?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Double decker trains there are wonderful too. Shinkansen is perfect almost.



I once got seasick on a Shinkansen, although that was probably Jet lag too.

I remember being on the bottom of a double deck Shinkansen from Tokyo to Takasaki to visit Beautiful Wife's Grandma who lives up in the hills. This is a fascinating trip on the top deck of a Shinkansen but the bottom has a view of a concrete fence running along the 100k long elevated track through Tokyo.

Local to Beautiful Wife's family is the private Kintetsu Railway which has the most insanely steampunky electrical system I've ever seen. They also boast an eclectic set of trains including double deck "Vista Cars". This is also the company that built a massive terminus station in Ise complete with a private waiting room for the Emperor.



cookiemonster said:


> Or the fact that you have to buy a seperate train ticket and then buy a seat reservation. Then you have to confirm that seat 24 hours before travel. That's a pain.
> 
> Apart from that, the system is just awesome especially the specially designed trains they have for certain routes, such as mountain expresses etc etc.



I know the ticket/reservation issue although we've often travelled without reservations. I've never confirmed a reservation though - is that a new development?

Often we'd travel on the tourists Japan Railways pass until they announced it was no longer available for Japanese nationals, because... um.... they didn't need their money apparently, so now we often travel on private railways.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2021)

Got a good chunk of writing done this afternoon, and am now sat with a  and watching the World Track Championships from Roubaix.

Mustn't forget to book an MOT for the car, as it runs out next Thursday.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2021)

A few miles have been ridden. 🚴


----------



## tyred (20 Oct 2021)

Time to dig another novel out of the bottom of the cupboard. It's a good job that I am always well stocked with reading material.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Oct 2021)

Turned out a better day than the forecast suggested. Frozen food shopping and then down to ferry terminal which seemed pretty rammed with motorhomes.
Fortunately they got the lift fixed for disabled passengers as there were 4 "lift cars" who get parked beside the lift. A bit unusual as there are rarely more than 2 at any one time.
On disembarking the shopping trolley idiots appeared as despite clear instructions to let car drivers and passengers needing the lift down to the car deck first they managed to get in first and thus delay all foot passengers getting off the boat via the car deck as no foot passengers are allowed off until all cars are cleared. The driver of the car blocking the front was last down in the lift so everyone had to wait.
Further delay as a Range Rover would let nobody past on the way up the road despite being severely harassed by the car immediately behind.
Back home and 3 holiday home cars are parked in the residents parking. One of my neighbours appeared after I got parked and had some very unladylike remarks as she could not get into her parking spot.
Glad to hear I am not the only one who hates tourists.


----------



## Tribansman (20 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Gourd only knows.


Butternut grow so many next year.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2021)

Home made giant fish fingers with equally home made tartare sauce. 

*BURP*

The girls rather enjoyed the fish trimmings.

Winner, winner, fishy dinner. 

P.S. I used the basa I bought on Saturday. It's just the ticket for this.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Oct 2021)

I lost count of the number of times it rained on the group I was training today. They all still enjoyed themselves though which is great


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2021)

Exciting road resurfacing news: the cycleway is being resurfaced too: a digger has spent a week widening the foundations and a giant grobitergrobiter machine sliced the top surface off today. 

This is partly so the cycleway/footpath can be used for ambulances while they resurface the main road itself, but it still means a nice smooth section for about a quarter of the ride. 

Even betterer, at the moment we're being directed along the main road which is also good fun...


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2021)

In boring news, and couldn't find fix and make do.

We bought a fantastic light from SIL's business for not much a few years ago. We loved it but it was shop display. Accepted that. Out of 8 pendants, 3 would always play up due to heat and run time and poor contacts. Tried electrical cleaner and conductive grease. Today, thought bugger it, bought 8 replacement G2 led lamps from screw fix, 10th of the leccy draw (1.8w vs 20w halogen).

With a bit of a jiggle with the dodgy 3 pendants. Let there be light (x8)


----------



## Speicher (20 Oct 2021)

I have consumed fried cheese sandwiches.

Managed to tidy the kitchen as well.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Oct 2021)

Finally some news exciting enough to be classified as high as Mundane - changed the bedding AND did the ironing when i got home from work this afternoon. It is now raining to the extent that I'd only go out in it if I was on the commute.


----------



## carpiste (20 Oct 2021)

It took an age but I managed to get my printer working after renewing the ink cartridges. Never, ever will I buy Canon again!
At least now I can print off the stuff I`m going to need to have a trip to France..... if we are allowed in!


----------



## Ripple (20 Oct 2021)

When it's raining cats and dogs and somebody at work hasn't got waterproofs.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2021)

It's just started raining again..


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2021)

I think the last Min Spy is staying in the box. I ate too much at supper.

A  would be a good thing, though...


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> It took an age but I managed to get my printer working after renewing the ink cartridges. Never, ever will I buy Canon again!
> At least now I can print off the stuff I`m going to need to have a trip to France..... if we are allowed in!



Hmm... I've had my Canon S900 printer for 20 years...


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmm... I've had my Canon S900 printer for 20 years...


I've had my Canon BJC-4300 for the last 22 years.


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2021)

At this evening's workout/training session we were joined by a triple Olympic gold medalist. He'd been hanging around last week and today joined in before he rides an international cycling event in a couple of weeks. I'm not sure a wet, slippy circuit covered in damp leaves in the dark matches the excitement of the crowds but we enjoyed it.

Son no. 2 had too much homework and stayed away, missing out


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2021)

One last 

And the last malted milk biskit.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2021)

It's a dark breezy morning outside
And not much better inside
Cat has been fed


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2021)

First cuppa drank 
Showered 
Black bin awaiting emptying 
It's Thursday already


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa drank
> Showered
> Black bin awaiting emptying
> It's Thursday already


Time flies when you are having fun ?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2021)

Morning.
A bit of blue sky thinking!




I think I can see some blue sky !


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Time flies when you are having fun ?



Always having fun me 



Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> A bit of blue sky thinking!
> 
> 
> ...



Send it our way please


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have consumed fried cheese sandwiches.
> 
> Managed to tidy the kitchen as well.



I've achieved neither of those.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2021)

My goodness it's a blowy today: I think I'll take the train back tonight.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Have you got enough information from the photos to do a plan, side, plus front & rear views? Then you can use that to construct an isometric projection - or a wire frame drawing - to make life easier.


No. I have just got some brief dimensions like length, width , height and wheel diameter. I have had to use the wheel diameter as a base unit to work from on the photographs. I have managed to make a general shape which I am slowly whittling away at . The fact that the car is black as detail is lost in shadows. Some of the contours that I have put into the model can determine how the shape follows on from there. Reflections can assist in confirming how the shapes flow. It is a bit frustrating not being able to see certain areas. The car is certainly humpy bumpy!
I have been doing a bit of whittling over the past couple of days . I took some balsa off the front horizontal section . I was wondering how a driver would see out with it being that high . I might have forgotten that I had put some extra on to join the front slopy bit.  A bit of a rest and going back to it with fresh eyes does help . It is progressing slowly .


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Oct 2021)

I have a new cooker arriving tomorrow. The old is knackered.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2021)

Today too much milk with my cereal so had to add more cereal


----------



## Tribansman (21 Oct 2021)

I've been grumpy this week as has been just over 7 days since I got knocked off my bike. No riding for a week coinciding with incredibly hectic time at work not great for my mental health! Although the fractured sternum and widespread bruising seems to be healing well, still sleeping upright on the sofa but pain easing a bit and it now doesn't hurt to lift light objects.

Taken the opportunity of the enforced exercise break to try and kick my sugar habit which was getting out of hand. Not done too badly so far, gone from multiple sweet treats per day just to one small thing after tea.

At least it's sunny outside and planning to try a gentle spin on the turbo at lunchtime/this evening. And it's nearly Friday. Things are looking up!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Today too much milk with my cereal so had to add more cereal


Do you spoon the excess milk in, or just slurp it?


----------



## Tribansman (21 Oct 2021)

A bit of spooning and finish with a slurp for me


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2021)

Once it stops drizzling at about 09:00 ish, I have to ride to Brackmills to pick summat up. 
Handily, I'll be cycling past Workbridge café on the way back


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2021)

Tribansman said:


> A bit of spooning and finish with a slurp for me


Same here 👍


----------



## cookiemonster (21 Oct 2021)

*Rant mode activated*

Grrrr!!!! Dear Language Unit Co-ordinator.

If you want me to make major changes to several worksheets for the schoolkids, because you screwed up the book order, please give me more than 2 days effing notice! 

*Rant mode off*


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Oct 2021)

And....relax. 😁


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2021)

I'm waiting to have an electrickle safety test. Waiting in automatically makes me want to be somewhere else. However, said somewhere else would have to be a place where you could enjoy interesting weather.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> *Rant mode activated*
> 
> Grrrr!!!! Dear Language Unit Co-ordinator.
> 
> ...



It's remarkable how people don't realise the amount of time involved in preparing learning materials.


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is it Covent Garden tube station that has about 190 steps up (or down), beaten only by Hampstead with 320?



I seem to recall Goodge Street being pretty deep when the lifts were out of action. Though not the deepest.


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes, it does. The rest of the chapter merely says we should judge in the context of the bible and Gods Law. and not in the context of worldly things. Jesus speaks of love, and not condemnation. Repentance is valued over haughtiness.



It's quite clear that judgement should be just, not forbidden.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> I seem to recall Goodge Street being pretty deep when the lifts were out of action. Though not the deepest.


I think that's 3rd in the list..


----------



## cookiemonster (21 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's remarkable how people don't realise the amount of time involved in preparing learning materials.



Yes. Especially as I have several other classes to see to as well. Not just P1.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Do you spoon the excess milk in, or just slurp it?


Add more cereal in to bowl to make it equal 🤣
Bins emptied
Sun's out


----------



## oldwheels (21 Oct 2021)

Cold start today with outside temp 3C and inside 16C. Nice and sunny so the house will soon warm up and the coal burner does not need to go on till evening.
Too much unpacking and food freezing to get on with today so no time to get out on trike. Tomorrow looks reasonable forecast but nothing but rain thereafter as far as can be seen.
At least when I was away I got 2 good days out of the 5 and importantly I managed to get a haircut.
Amazon appear to have some strange geography. I got a warning that somebody had accessed my account somewhere near Leicester. At the date and time stated I had indeed been on their site with the Macbook mentioned. This was not at home so that probably prompted this. Not sure how far away from Leicester but not far off 400 miles probably.
Off to get on with the work.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> I seem to recall Goodge Street being pretty deep when the lifts were out of action. Though not the deepest.


Hampstead has the deepest lift shaft. 55.2m. 
As for the longest escalator, I remember a sharp intake of breath when I first stepped onto this at Angel (60m). 





I know the numbers because I just found them here - https://madeby.tfl.gov.uk/2019/07/29/tube-trivia-and-facts/


----------



## mistyoptic (21 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> A bit of blue sky thinking!
> 
> 
> ...


We have wall to wall blue here in Stafford


----------



## Speicher (21 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> My goodness it's a blowy today: I think I'll take the train back tonight.



Yes, it looks out of place in front of your apartment.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2021)

I now only have the electricity that I've secreted away in batteries and mobile phone.
The electricity man has just explained what is wrong with my buzz bar.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> what is wrong with my buzz bar?


what's wrong w/ your buzz bar?


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Oct 2021)

What_ is_ your buzz bar?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> what's wrong w/ your buzz bar?


I only pretended to understand but it doesn't seem to be long enough to accommodate the cooker fuse which should be there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> What_ is_ your buzz bar?


I gather that it's a copper bar that acts as an extra protection against water ingress for sockets such as the cooker. But that's just a way of saying I don't know.

EDIT: further investigation tells me it's actually a busbar (or bus bar)


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2021)

Neighbours story Iines gets worse


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2021)

I don't know what a buzz bar is either.. 

Anyway, bees shouldn't drink in public!


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2021)

Sunny, chilly and blowing a stiff northerly here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a bit of a kitchen morning, prepping potatoes and veg for tonight's supper, and I have also done some writing - or rather, some re-writing. I am attempting to untangle a bit I did last week that doesn't work as it should.

Later this afternoon I will have to go to Littleport to run a couple of errands for the parental unit. I may stop by the Co-op on the way home to recycle all my soft plastics.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> No. I have just got some brief dimensions like length, width , height and wheel diameter. I have had to use the wheel diameter as a base unit to work from on the photographs. I have managed to make a general shape which I am slowly whittling away at . The fact that the car is black as detail is lost in shadows. Some of the contours that I have put into the model can determine how the shape follows on from there. Reflections can assist in confirming how the shapes flow. It is a bit frustrating not being able to see certain areas. The car is certainly humpy bumpy!
> I have been doing a bit of whittling over the past couple of days . I took some balsa off the front horizontal section . I was wondering how a driver would see out with it being that high . I might have forgotten that I had put some extra on to join the front slopy bit.  A bit of a rest and going back to it with fresh eyes does help . It is progressing slowly .



Mmmm, that's where I started with the drawings for the Higman - I knew the wheel diameter and the external width of the chassis rails, and that was it. I spent about a week scaling all the photos to be able to turn out the drawings I needed.

What might work is if you run the photos through an image editor - turn them into a negative and then greyscale them.

Oh, and the relevant articles in the FIA technical regs should be available on the 'net. That'll give you the heights for the roll bar, the cockpit dimensions plus some other fairly useful data, which should help with some of the guesstimates.


----------



## DCLane (21 Oct 2021)

SWMBO's not shifting from her office, which I've been using the back corner of as my teaching space for the past 18 months, as she's still on leave.

That should make life interesting for the next hour or so whilst I deliver my lecture this afternoon ...


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2021)

15 miles to Screwfix and back this morning via Workbridge café to meet a mate, and his kiddies, to eat cheese scones & drink coffee. 
On the way back, another friend hailed me from his electric bike as he caught me up on the incline towards my house. He did throttle back a bit (or whatever you do to slow down) as I wheezed along beside him...


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2021)

Booster jab booked for next month


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2021)

Lovely lunch. One slice of bread & butter with my home cured salmon, one slice of bread & butter with apple & date chutney and a cracking 18 month matured Cornish cheddar, plus a minneola, half an avocado and two


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2021)

I do love these trees at this time of year. Outside Scaffolders Mansions.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2021)

I have just hand washed some face masks.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> What_ is_ your buzz bar?





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I only pretended to understand but it doesn't seem to be long enough to accommodate the cooker fuse which should be there.



I assumed it was the new word for a trendy and popular establishment serving beverages.


----------



## carpiste (21 Oct 2021)

25 miles done earlier in bright sunshine but OMG! I had a short distance to ride on a downhill stretch of road and as I hit 20 mph I could feel the icy cold blast of Autumnal weather. Once I got onto the tracks I usually use the mitts were sufficient but from today I`ll be wearing the winter gloves!
Still lots of walkers and cyclists about on both the Bridgewater canal and the transpennine way.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2021)

I've been doing a bit of playing. I haven't glued the bits on yet. The halo is going to be made up of several layers of ply wood.


----------



## carpiste (21 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> What_ is_ your buzz bar?


In the fishing World these are buzz bars 










They are used to sit Carp rods on. Bite alarms at the front and rod rests at the back


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2021)

mistyoptic said:


> We have wall to wall blue here in Stafford








It's blue here too.


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I now only have the electricity that I've secreted away in batteries and mobile phone.
> The electricity man has just explained what is wrong with my buzz bar.



Shouldn't that be busbar?



deptfordmarmoset said:


> I gather that it's a copper bar that acts as an extra protection against water ingress for sockets such as the cooker. But that's just a way of saying I don't know.
> 
> EDIT: further investigation tells me it's actually a busbar (or bus bar)



I see I was right, It's the common rail the fuse connects to.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2021)

Been a lovely clear afternoon here. Sun is just setting.

MOT booked, errands done, and flu jab plus covid booster sorted for the parental unit.

Now sat with a  and watching the cycling.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2021)

Well that was a nice pie just a bit greasy so might suffer later


----------



## carpiste (21 Oct 2021)

After the rigours of the day it`s feet up with a brew and watching Harry Potter and later the new All creatures great and small. Nice gentle entertainment


----------



## oldwheels (21 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely lunch. One slice of bread & butter with my home cured salmon, one slice of bread & butter with apple & date chutney and a cracking 18 month matured Cornish cheddar, plus a minneola, half an avocado and two


What do you use to cure the salmon? I found vodka and lemon juice worked well.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> What do you use to cure the salmon? I found vodka and lemon juice worked well.



I do it the Swedish way*, with salt, sugar, black pepper and dill.

Might add some other spices and chilli to the cure depending on what I fancy.

* a Hairy Biker recipe I've adapted to my needs.


----------



## carpiste (21 Oct 2021)

Now the break is on I think I`ll do my windows 11 upgrade!


This may take some time


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Shouldn't that be busbar?
> 
> 
> 
> I see I was right, It's the common rail the fuse connects to.


The lad definitely pronounced it buzz bar. Can't trust anyone, these days!


----------



## rockyroller (21 Oct 2021)

my mind is swirling with double entendres. think I'll just bite my lip


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> My goodness it's a blowy today: I think I'll take the train back tonight.



I did.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2021)

It's nearly time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2021)

I went for a 12 mile ride this morning . I left it a bit late , it was about 11.30 when I set off. It was lovely and sunny but there was a chilly wind . I put my snoody thing on to keep my head and ears warm , I also used it as a bit of a mask to stop the cold air getting at my teeth . I think I may have sinus problems . I haven't ridden for a while and I found it hard work .


----------



## pawl (21 Oct 2021)

Just red the government are asking everyone that is eligible to have there third jabs which asi understand is after six weeks I had mine at the required period of time two weeks ago However Mrs p is not due to have hers until mid November when she becomes eligible for hers As far as I can see that cannot be brought forward


----------



## pawl (21 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> In the fishing World these are buzz bars
> View attachment 614530
> 
> 
> ...




Flipping heck I knew fishing had become more technical since my youth when a rod reel float and a hook plus various baits was all I needed for a pleasure day of .fishing.If i had to carry all of today’s equipment
I would probably be wearing a truss


----------



## carpiste (21 Oct 2021)

Well the upgrade to windows 11 is done. All I have to do now is play around with it to find what`s what. Hopefully it`s stable.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Just red the government are asking everyone that is eligible to have there third jabs which asi understand is after six weeks I had mine at the required period of time two weeks ago However Mrs p is not due to have hers until mid November when she becomes eligible for hers As far as I can see that cannot be brought forward


6 months, surely. Great news on the significant added protection given by the 3rd dose, by the way. I gather the 6 months delay is not primarily for medical reasons, it's more a way of giving priority to the most vulnerable but if they don't take up all the slots then I don't see why she should have to wait that long. It may become more flexible.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Oct 2021)

You know it's going to be a bad day at work when you get in for 7am but don't have time to make a cuppa until 8am. 
Sustanance was supplied instead from the tubs of Quality Street & Heroes chocolates supplied yesterday by the lady who came to give a presentation on counterfeit goods. I just wish she'd left the (genuine) Oakley Jawbones instead as they'd be of far more use to me. And healthier.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2021)

I am officially stuffed. With food, that is...

Chateaubriand, roasties, steamed green beans and tomato salad with the last of the tartare sauce. 

The girls are miffed that their piece of beef tonight was a much cheaper cut, and they're refusing to eat it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am officially stuffed. With food, that is...
> 
> Chateaubriand, roasties, steamed green beans and tomato salad with the last of the tartare sauce.
> 
> The girls are miffed that their piece of beef tonight was a much cheaper cut, and they're refusing to eat it.


Warn them that huff is cheaper than boeuf.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2021)

My FB Messenger is borked again. Can't even get in through the back door via the website this evening...


----------



## carpiste (21 Oct 2021)

is it another worldwide outage?


----------



## carpiste (21 Oct 2021)

Can anyone confirm that to make a private message all I have to do is click "start conversation" on the icon of the person I want to speak to?
It`s ok I`m not going to start stalking anyone


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Can anyone confirm that to make a private message all I have to do is click "start conversation" on the icon of the person I want to speak to?
> It`s ok I`m not going to start stalking anyone


Pretty much, yes. You'll be invited to give the conversation a title and then to name the person (or persons) you wish to get in touch with.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> is it another worldwide outage?



According to downdetector, there do appear to be some mice in the facebook machinery.

And having googled, it seems that the blank messenger screen is a known bug.

Where is Ambassador Mollari with his sword when I need him. He's a dab hand at sorting out... bugs...


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> According to downdetector, there do appear to be some mice in the facebook machinery.
> 
> And having googled, it seems that the blank messenger screen is a known bug.
> 
> Where is Ambassador Mollari with his sword when I need him. He's a dab hand at sorting out... bugs...


Maybe he got caught out by a virus!!


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Oct 2021)

Morning!

Pancakes and scrambled eggs at the local Japanese cafe is in order.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

I'm thinking it's almost time for a  and a Min Spy.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Morning!
> 
> Pancakes and scrambled eggs at the local Japanese cafe is in order.


No "English Takeaway" or English restaurant nearby?


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

Time to stop writing, pop Marcus Archibald back into the box labelled "imagination" and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> No "English Takeaway" or English restaurant nearby?



Not in this part of HK.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2021)

Morning another dark outside start to the day
Dry though
Cat has been fed


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> According to downdetector, there do appear to be some mice in the facebook machinery.
> 
> And having googled, it seems that the blank messenger screen is a known bug.
> 
> Where is Ambassador Mollari with his sword when I need him. He's a dab hand at sorting out... bugs...



Ah, but even he found out that there were more of them...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2021)

First cuppa going down well
It's Friday 
Who's got mice ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2021)

At work. At the moment I ride over in the dawn which is very pleasant: set off in the dark and arrive in daylight...


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2021)

Morning.
Dark here too.
I almost forgot to put our recycling out !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2021)

Ooh! I didn't like the taste of the porridge I just had !  It wasn't my normal stuff, I just picked up a packet and poured it into my bowl half asleep as I normally do . It was Gordon Syrup!


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2021)

In answer to the above:
It was dark when I went to Tesco, but lightish when I got home. 
I have/had meece. I don't now. 
Golden Syrup porage is disgustable! Syrup must be added, not included!


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2021)

It's no wonder that I struggled yesterday. I just looked in my diary and found that it was 4 weeks since I did any proper mileage.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2021)

Birds have been fed 
Nice and sunny outside
Chilly for sure


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2021)

I have just been doing the washing up . Whilst I was doing that I was being amused by Georgie playing . He has a small wooden doll which he carries around in his mouth. He tosses it into the air and catches it and then carries it off to try to put it into my shoes!  There was a right Barney going on , shoes getting caught up in his game and being kicked around . At times he would bury his head in my shoes!  Not what I would want to do .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Oct 2021)

No bike commute this morning  Feeling robbed. I have to meet my wife after work which requires the car. 

This brings my commutes this week to: Bike 2 : Car 3 

I feel as I should receive a note from teacher saying ‘See Me!’


----------



## mybike (22 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Well the upgrade to windows 11 is done. All I have to do now is play around with it to find what`s what. Hopefully it`s stable.



Rounded corners.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Rounded corners.


A port hole ?


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Not in this part of HK.


Not like over here, where there's a Chinese Takeaway where once there was a chip shop.

You could start a trend over there.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Oct 2021)

I just bought a pair of new Diesel stretch fabric jeans from Lithuania £40 incl. delivery to France. I guess they are "seconds" ....hopefully not "thirds"


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Do you put newspaper in them ?



What's newspaper - I'd have to go out and buy one !


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2021)

I think we may be claiming off the household insurance for a new laptop. Youngster cat knocked a drink over it a few days ago. I've sprayed the key area with electrical cleaner, but some keys refuse to work, others type two characters. It's currently drying near the radiator - oh and the mouse got hit as well and is dead. Fabulous.

Can't pop open the case as it had to be 'glued' as the hinges pulled open the case some years back. Thing is, it's not a cheap laptop, £1300 one. Ah well, I'll leave it over the weekend and see if it recovers.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I just bought a pair of new Diesel stretch fabric jeans from Lithuania £40 incl. delivery to France. I guess they are "seconds" ....hopefully not "thirds"


I used to do a reasonable business at shows of various kinds selling seconds. Mostly very little wrong with them and very good value but a surprising number of people thought they were not new but "preowned".


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I used to do a reasonable business at shows of various kinds selling seconds. Mostly very little wrong with them and very good value but a surprising number of people thought they were not new but "preowned".


I'm happy to give this company a go , they have a good ebay record and for the money it's worth a punt....https://www.ebay.fr/usr/tommy_studios?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2021)

Hot squash o clock


----------



## postman (22 Oct 2021)

Mrs P gone out to her church group.Me I can't be arsed doing anything,flat and fed up.I have got a free costs coffee on an app I got another text this morning from costa inviting me to go and get it,where am I sat in my chair in the conservatory,no drive.Getting more and more fed up of this hydrocele swelling and things it's stopping me doing,and gawd knows when my operation will be,it looks like unless you have covid you get fart all done,let's rename it covid nhs.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Oct 2021)

Bright day with light showers but cold at 5C outside when I got up.
The house is getting cold as it takes a few days of heat for the fabric of the building to warm up so I lit the stove early today and ordered more smokeless fuel to keep me going for a week or two.
The price of electricity from SSE is extortionate so avoiding the storage heaters. We are supposed to be getting smart meters early next year so once that is done I will change suppliers I think tho' that seems to be a bit of a minefield for some who have changed but the benefits appear to be short lived.
I feel very old and tired today so just sorting out stuff from my trip away rather than getting outside.
I have also run out of freezer space so need to sort that out as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2021)

It's chilly out. I've been to Deptford to see the Little Amal puppet dance down Deptford High Street, discovered a new beer place on the way back (except they only do 2 beers, an IPA called Work and a lager called Posh), queued for a while at Hönle café only to finally get told that the queue started at the other entrance so I went to the Avalon Café instead where there was no such problem, and now I'm home.


----------



## carpiste (22 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Rounded corners.


Barely noticeable


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

Grey, chilly and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. If the cats don't want to go out, you'd do well to heed their advice.

I turned the rest of the ox cheek and rump that the girls didn't want to eat (they only got a small portion of it) into a spiced beef casserole that is now simmering away in the crock pot. Plus I have done some writing.

My Book of Faces and messenger are still not working properly.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Oct 2021)

Face slap is working perfectly fine here. Has there been issues?


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Face slap is working perfectly fine here. Has there been issues?



I've had problems with facebook for a long time, not all pictures are showing, some of them just show a blank square and a written description.  shutting it down then clearing Firefox's browser catch then restarting will sort it for a few days then it starts again.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I've had problems with facebook for a long time, not all pictures are showing, some of them just show a blank square and a written description.  shutting it down then clearing Firefox's browser catch then restarting will sort it for a few days then it starts again.


I was posting old photos of general interest on our local FB page until I ran into problems with the pictures being posted and then vanishing. Not tried recently but must start again and try to sort it out.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Face slap is working perfectly fine here. Has there been issues?



I can't comment on posts. I can create a new post on my timeline or reply to someone as long as their name is in the field, but I can't just make a basic comment. Irritating as hell.

And my messenger just gives me a blank screen - whether that's in FB or on the website. That is actually a known bug btw, but I can't seem to work my way around it this time.

I've been having issues for the last fortnight or so. It's a right pain.

I'm running the latest version of Chrome, btw.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

Anyways, had two slices of bread & butter for lunch, one with salmon, one with that Cornish cheddar, plus a minneola, half an avocado and the obligatory two


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

My feet are cold, Time to break out the warmer socks, methinks...


----------



## carpiste (22 Oct 2021)

I tried facebook about 7 years ago. I was horrified at what people were writing about and of course I saw stuff my nephews and nieces were chatting about that I couldn`t un-hear and didn`t want to know!
I also tried twitter and found the amount of abuse was just horrendous.
The added bonus of NOT being on Facebook and Twitter is that I won`t ever miss it when it`s gone


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

I don't use twitter, but FB messenger is my primary means of communication with my friends.

And given my circle of friends, most of my FB news feed is full of cats, cars and sci-fi


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

I have put on some warmer socks.

Fluffy red ones.


----------



## dave r (22 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> I don't use twitter, but FB messenger is my primary means of communication with my friends.
> 
> And given my circle of friends, most of my FB news feed is full of cats, cars and sci-fi



I'm similar, most of my Facebook friends are family, people I know in real life and their friends, I have very few who are people who I only know from facebook, most of the friend requests I get are turned down. I'm on twitter and Instagram but rarely use them, Watsap is only used to chat to my brother in law.


----------



## mybike (22 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Grey, chilly and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. If the cats don't want to go out, you'd do well to heed their advice.
> 
> I turned the rest of the ox cheek and rump that the girls didn't want to eat (they only got a small portion of it) into a spiced beef casserole that is now simmering away in the crock pot. Plus I have done some writing.
> 
> ...



Ox cheek cooked slowly is a marvelous pie filling.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Ox cheek cooked slowly is a marvelous pie filling.



Makes a good Carbonnades Flammande as well 

That's the Belgian in me...


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2021)

Browsing on an old ipad2. Just had to log in again as its been off for about 3 years. Bit slow but it will do


----------



## mybike (22 Oct 2021)

Back home, the house is freezing so the log burner is in use


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2021)

Oh Paul Robinson what are you like


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

Time for a  and the cycling from Roubaix


----------



## gbb (22 Oct 2021)

Stew and dumplings tonight 
Food of the Gods


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Makes a good Carbonnades Flammande as well
> 
> That's the Belgian in me...


The Belgian in you would have been gutted for de Ketele, who got mugged by Thomas in a fabulous points race.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> facebook


depends on who your "friends" are. I loved it for connecting with old high school friends from the '70s. I also connected with distant relative who I never see, but then got to know. Wifey likes to "friend" everyone & everyone but I keep my friend list pretty small. but I hear ya, I had to unfriend a few ppl because of what they were posting


----------



## rockyroller (22 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have put on some warmer socks. Fluffy red ones.


I got an electric foot warmer for the office. working out quite nicely


----------



## postman (22 Oct 2021)

Feeling better I was in a funny mood this morning.A cake a latte and a nutty magnum choc thing has made me feel better.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I used to do a reasonable business at shows of various kinds selling seconds. Mostly very little wrong with them and very good value but a surprising number of people thought they were not new but "preowned".


Isn't it daft how some people will buy new clothes that are "stone washed" or with tears in them as they are fashionable !


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> What's newspaper - I'd have to go out and buy one !


There's a free one on buses and at train stations, even some bus termini.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2021)

I have been making the halo for my model out of plywood. I have been roughing out the shape of it today. Work on the project is going to slow down now as things become more complicated. Sometimes the fitting of some parts can reveal mistakes or let you see how details that you can't quite see should be tackled.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Oct 2021)

Sat waiting for Sainsburys to turn up with the shopping, I might have had a few beers whilst waiting, one of the kids or our lass might be advised to bring the shopping in.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Oct 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sat waiting for Sainsburys to turn up with the shopping, I might have had a few beers whilst waiting, one of the kids or our lass might be advised to bring the shopping in.


love a good beer buzz. don't know why they are so surprising. I need to give beer more respect. I may try respecting it more when I get home tonight


----------



## rockyroller (22 Oct 2021)

our Friday in he office just got massively worse


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> our Friday in he office just got massively worse


How much worse?


----------



## Speicher (22 Oct 2021)

I am better and surprised I got such a high score playing tennis.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> How much worse?


so much worse I might have to reschedule everything between now & the end of the calendar year, 2 weeks later. approx. 50 jobs per week, moved 2 weeks later, on a rolling basis. & every contact with a customer can balloon into 5 emails, so 250 emails per week for the next 8 weeks, on top of my usual 1 email every 2-3 minutes


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Oct 2021)

Saw the latest Bond movie this afternoon. Loved it and didn’t notice the time go by despite knowing it is a long film.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2021)

One of the advantages/disadvantages of passing a Poundland this morning was that I got dragged into the store and came out with a pack of Haribo Jelly Babies. The orange ones are no longer orange flavour but are a sort of peach/nectarine/apricot flavour. Nice. Oh, and the lime ones are apple. The red ones are not yet tomato.

And Archibald bossed the Omnium today. Coming first in the first 4 events made it almost difficult to lose, and luckily she failed to do that.


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's a free one on buses and at train stations, even some bus termini.



Where. I never go near these places you speak of...


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Where. I never go near these places you speak of...


You don't go on Deansgate!


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

Ouf, that ox cheek made the most lush carbonnades  Had it with roasties and cauli cheese.

Now listening to Arsenal v Villa.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Belgian in you would have been gutted for de Ketele, who got mugged by Thomas in a fabulous points race.



Nah. I just enjoyed the race for what it was. I'm only Belgian when it comes to food, not when it comes to sport. I leave *that* for the parental unit!


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And Archibald bossed the Omnium today. Coming first in the first 4 events made it almost difficult to lose, and luckily she failed to do that.



That was brilliant to watch.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I have been making the halo for my model out of plywood. I have been roughing out the shape of it today. Work on the project is going to slow down now as things become more complicated. Sometimes the fitting of some parts can reveal mistakes or let you see how details that you can't quite see should be tackled.
> View attachment 614653



Looking good


----------



## Jenkins (22 Oct 2021)

Another week of tedium completed. The high point of today was bagging the last place on a pensions workshop being held in late November which should help towards my early retirement plans for next year. 

Now for a 4 day weekend with a podcast pootle* planned for tomorrow followed by Coach Party at The Smokehouse in Ipswich in the evening, then a day slobbing in front of the TV and/or radio for Sunday. I'll decide what I'm doing on Monday & Tuesday when I wake up each morning.

*A 2 or 3 hour slow ride around the lanes while catching up on a few podcast episodes through Aftershokz headphones


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Another week of tedium completed. The high point of today was bagging the last place on a pensions workshop being held in late November which should help towards my early retirement plans for next year.
> 
> Now for a 4 day weekend with a podcast pootle* planned for tomorrow followed by Coach Party at The Smokehouse in Ipswich in the evening, then a day slobbing in front of the TV and/or radio for Sunday. I'll decide what I'm doing on Monday & Tuesday when I wake up each morning.
> 
> *A 2 or 3 hour slow ride around the lanes while catching up on a few podcast episodes through Aftershokz headphones



BTCC meet from Brands on Sunday, followed by the F1 on the radio


----------



## Jenkins (22 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> BTCC meet from Brands on Sunday, followed by the F1 on the radio


That's sort of the plan, but with the F1 on TV, along with added football, NFL & possibly MLB


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> That's sort of the plan, but with the F1 on TV, along with added football, NFL & possibly MLB



Ch4 highlights for me, I refuse to line Bernie's pockets. 

A good supply of snacky stuff is also a must.


----------



## carpiste (22 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nah. I just enjoyed the race for what it was.* I'm only Belgian when it comes to food*, not when it comes to sport. I leave *that* for the parental unit!


Food? Food?
Beer and muscles....
And beer always first for a true Belgian. Or are you Walloon?


----------



## carpiste (22 Oct 2021)

Just watched the Arse v Villa. My Dog Villa were poor! That`s relegation form for sure!
Arsenal made to look good.... apart from Lacazette who would be better made to train with Arsenal Ladies to learn how to take the odd bump without screaming like my 2 year old great niece!


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Food? Food?
> Beer and muscles....
> And beer always first for a true Belgian. Or are you Walloon?



I'm teetotal and mussels can have an unfortunate effect on my digestive tract. Chocolate though, patisserie, cheese and cured meats and now you're talking. 

Try telling my mum she's a Walloon and you'll get thumped for your pains. 

She's from Oostende.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> apart from Lacazette who would be better made to train with Arsenal Ladies to learn how to take the odd bump without screaming like my 2 year old great niece!



I've just snorted tea straight up my nose! 

Having said that, the ladies can deffo teach the men a trick or two


----------



## carpiste (22 Oct 2021)

They have a great team. I watch footy and some of the ladies footy is superb. Not any of the histrionics you see in the "_mens_" game!


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> They have a great team. I watch footy and some of the ladies footy is superb. Not any of the histrionics you see in the "_mens_" game!



That's exactly what I love about the women's game. They just get on with it. Utterly refreshing, compared to the blokes, who seem to want to audition for RADA


----------



## DCLane (22 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Having said that, the ladies can deffo teach the men a trick or two



I once played a charity football match against a ladies team. It hurt ... a lot


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> I once played a charity football match against a ladies team. It hurt ... a lot



Mmmm, can't say us lasses aren't competitive...


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ch4 highlights for me, I refuse to line Bernie's pockets.
> 
> A good supply of snacky stuff is also a must.


That'd be Liberty Media since the sale.


----------



## carpiste (22 Oct 2021)

Busy day tomorrow. Hoping for an early ride before shops to get flowers for my Mums birthday....85 on Sunday.
So.....






Time for bed


----------



## postman (22 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> I once played a charity football match against a ladies team. It hurt ... a lot


Did you swap shirts at the end.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Food? Food?
> Beer and muscles....
> And beer always first for a true Belgian. Or are you Walloon?


Mussels from Brussels - wasn't that Jean-Claude van Clam?


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Mussels from Brussels - wasn't that Jean-Claude van Clam?



Are you sure this is the right thyme and plaice for this? That was eely bad.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure this is the right thyme and plaice for this? That was eely bad.


Codswallop!


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2021)

Anyways, bed for me. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Speicher (23 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> I once played a charity football match against a ladies team. It hurt ... a lot



Yes, losing a match can be very painful.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes, losing a match can be very painful.


If that's how they celebrate a win, what are they like when they lose?


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2021)

Digital SLR arrived today, all I expected and more. Better condition, and more accessories, than I was led to believe would come with it. I bought it from MPB photo in Brooklyn, N.Y.. A very nice, very heavy Sony A 350.


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Digital SLR arrived today, all I expected and more. Better condition, and more accessories, than I was led to believe would come with it. I bought it from MPB photo in Brooklyn, N.Y.. A very nice, very heavy Sony A 350.


You'll have to prove that you got the camera, couple of photos maybe.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2021)

I'm up.


----------



## Tribansman (23 Oct 2021)

Bit slow on here this morning! Me and Mini T up too, exciting day for him, 2hr cyclocross session at Welwyn Wheelers followed by lunch out then an afternoon at a waterpark with loads of flooms. Don't know who's more excited, him or me! Dosed up on pain killers, nothings stopping me hitting the slides 👊

@biggs682 probably on his 50th mile by now...


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2021)

@Tribansman I wish just about to go and do some spanner turning 

Enjoy your day


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2021)

Morning .
Just about to go and make another . Does anyone want one ?


----------



## carpiste (23 Oct 2021)

Well that was a really rubbish sleep! I`ve already been awake 2 hours, had 2 cuppas and now feel really tired 
I had planned to go out early on the bike before shopping and settling in for a day of watching footy. Nah I don`t think so now 
I might well watch a game later while on the exercise bike to make me feel better


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Just about to go and make another . Does anyone want one ?



Why didn't you say earlier? I've just finished my second.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Oct 2021)

I was up late last night. Now I need to catch up with the morning...


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2021)

If you Spoonerise Smart Phone you get something sounding rather unpleasant !


----------



## carpiste (23 Oct 2021)

I just looked up and there`s a huge, HUGE, spider in the corner of the room 🕷
I do quite like spiders 😊


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> I just looked up and there`s a huge, HUGE, spider in the corner of the room 🕷
> I do quite like spiders 😊


Where?


----------



## carpiste (23 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Where?


You`re ok it`s in my living room. You`re safe


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> You`re ok it`s in my living room. You`re safe


Phew !


----------



## alicat (23 Oct 2021)

Today I woke up in Sweden.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Looking good


Just resting the halo there has shown me that I need to carve away at the headrest fairing and bodywork underneath the air intake. The back of the halo needs to be raised up on blocks . It is interesting how things are highlighted once you fit something new .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2021)

I've put some rubbish down the chute. A 15 litre bag usually lasts 7 days before it fills up. This one, however, only lasted 6 days. I suppose I could have managed to get another day's worth in but then I'd have had to jiggle the bag around so that it slid into the chute.


----------



## carpiste (23 Oct 2021)

alicat said:


> Today I woke up in Sweden.


That must have been a shock!



I woke up in bed


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Oct 2021)

I've given in and lit the wood oven.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2021)

There is a lot of bird activity this morning . I've been watching a few flying backwards and forwards . Well , not actually backwards! Quite a few Crows gathering, a few Wood Pigeons, a small flock of Starlings and a Magpie . Oh! We had the BL***ed gulls singing away earlier !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2021)

alicat said:


> Today I woke up in Sweden.


I hope this was intentional.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Just about to go and make another . Does anyone want one ?


Too late just made mine but thanks


----------



## oldwheels (23 Oct 2021)

Wet and windy with ferry disruptions forecast. Not looking good in the immediate future either so I think I got the best of the weather in the last week.
Found 4 bags of coal beside my door this morning which I did not expect until next week. Problem is I now have to shift them round the back of the house where they should have put them.
New supplier and they never bothered knocking on my door to tell me when they delivered. 
Need to get my sack barrow from the top garden as I can hardly lift them. Only 20K each and in my farming days I sometimes carried 10 stone bags tho' getting those on my shoulder was not easy. Normal lift was 1cwt and hay and straw bales were also pretty heavy to shift. Probably illegal nowadays to manhandle such weights. { Or should that be personhandle }
Why do I now in old age have back problems?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Oct 2021)

alicat said:


> Today I woke up in Sweden.


Lucky you, but then l wake up most mornings with a Swede (from Mariestad)


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Lucky you, but then l wake up most mornings with a Swede (from Mariestad)


I prefer turnips !


----------



## postman (23 Oct 2021)

This morning I have an hearing aid appointment,I said I have oh never mind.


----------



## carpiste (23 Oct 2021)

I managed to stay awake long enough to drive to Morrisons to get a couple of plants for my Mums birthday and some flowers for my daughter ( still recovering from long covid) Was walking through fruit/veg aisle to see a stack of sweet clementines.... several were mouldy and worse there were fruit flies in the packages! Suffice to say I told an employee and didn`t buy any. I think my pet household spider would have liked Morrisons 🕷😄


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> I managed to stay awake long enough to drive to Morrisons to get a couple of plants for my Mums birthday and some flowers for my daughter ( still recovering from long covid) Was walking through fruit/veg aisle to see a stack of sweet clementines.... several were mouldy and worse there were fruit flies in the packages! Suffice to say I told an employee and didn`t buy any. I think my pet household spider would have liked Morrisons 🕷😄


I wonder if I delivered those 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2021)

Georgie is practising his hunting skills on Wood Pigeons in our garden . I was just watching him hiding behind a sand box , keeping low and wiggling his rear end before takeoff! He was close but the pigeon flew off .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I prefer turnips !


Yeah but where do you find a turnip with arms, legs and all the usual other bits


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Oct 2021)

Just back from horse care/training duties , the "chasse au sanglier" are roaming the area and as we came back to our house a huge black wild boar trotted across the road right in front of us , they missed that big boy !





Pretty little things aren't they


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Georgie is practising his hunting skills on Wood Pigeons in our garden . I was just watching him hiding behind a sand box , keeping low and wiggling his rear end before takeoff! He was close but the pigeon flew off .


Bit of a flirt that Georgie "wriggling his rear end" indeed


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll have to prove that you got the camera, couple of photos maybe.


That will probably happen today, I was working out accommodations for the camera and the like last night. I found a nice Lowe-Pro that will fit, and it has a rain cover somewhere. I also have a rack top bag that is made for photo equipment, although it is a bit long in the tooth.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Just back from horse care/training duties , the "chasse au sanglier" are roaming the area and as we came back to our house a huge black wild boar trotted across the road right in front of us , they missed that big boy !
> View attachment 614687
> 
> Pretty little things aren't they



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIfxanMFPhY


----------



## postman (23 Oct 2021)

Oh my word I have had my hearing aids sorted.The ends were worn and the tubes were in need of replacing.But what is better I have had an app put on my phone,this phone is more up to date than my previous ones so I now have an app called BeMore oh boy going to have some fun with this.


----------



## postman (23 Oct 2021)

Another thing what a difference this morning to my attitude.I have had coffee with one of my cycling buddies,he was out on his electric bike,we had a great catch up so much so we are going for a breakfast next Saturday with another of my mates,who will need cheering up after having an operation next week,it's been a good day so far.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2021)

The wild boar is pretty lean, I wonder what the bacon is like? Besides tough.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2021)

Grey, mild and still here chez Casa Reynard. Pretty cold overnight, though.

Another mundaner who did not sleep well. Took me aaaaaages to drop off, and then I didn't sleep as deeply as I should have done. Part of that was down to a cat who insisted on sleeping on top of me. Hey ho.

I have done some gentle puttering around this morning, and I have made a pot of mushroom soup.

Messenger is still not working.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Yeah but where do you find a turnip with arms, legs and all the usual other bits



In the box with all the random Mr & Mrs Potatohead bits?


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Just back from horse care/training duties , the "chasse au sanglier" are roaming the area and as we came back to our house a huge black wild boar trotted across the road right in front of us , they missed that big boy !
> View attachment 614687
> 
> Pretty little things aren't they



Ah. Sausages-on-legs


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Just resting the halo there has shown me that I need to carve away at the headrest fairing and bodywork underneath the air intake. The back of the halo needs to be raised up on blocks . It is interesting how things are highlighted once you fit something new .



Yep, I know exactly where you're coming from. Same is true of all craft-type stuff.

Even with drawings and measuring / cutting carefully, sometimes things need a bit of tinkering.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah. Sausages-on-legs


My previous priest was telling me much of the meat is only good for sausage, he used to hunt wild boar. Me, I just cannot see the investment in guns and dogs and vehicles, but I use a bow and arrow, and I sure would not wish to face down a boar with a bow and arrow.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> My previous priest was telling me much of the meat is only good for sausage, he used to hunt wild boar. Me, I just cannot see the investment in guns and dogs and vehicles, but I use a bow and arrow, and I sure would not wish to face down a boar with a bow and arrow.



As with any game, there is that element of pot luck about the quality of the meat.

It's crazy to think that back in the day, a bow & arrow and a heavy spear was what you used... Bloody risky business, but much kudos if you bagged one.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> The wild boar is pretty lean, I wonder what the bacon is like? Besides tough.


Here in France sanglier is eaten quite a lot in the season, the golden rule for cooking the meat is "low and slow" that is because the meat is almost fat free so it will dry out and become tough if cooked at higher temperatures. Of course the other essential treatment is to marinate in lots and lots of red wine. 
Take a look at this it will give you a good idea of what cuts are best .
http://www.gourmetfly.com/Cookingwildboar.html


----------



## rockyroller (23 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> The wild boar is pretty lean, I wonder what the bacon is like? Besides tough.


I've had boar at a restaurant, I remember it being a little "gamey" & enjoyable. went well w/ red wine


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2021)

@Reynard I've just noticed that there was a Messenger update waiting for me on my mobile phone. Are you sure that you have the latest version? Version 335.2.0.17.75 is the one I've now installed.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Oct 2021)

drats. car's washer fluid cap broke & fell where I couldn't reach it. almost got my arm stuck. grrr


----------



## oldwheels (23 Oct 2021)

That is me now had my 3rd anti covid jab. Pfizer this time as the first two were AZ.
Never seen so many doddery old men with sticks in one place before. Some of them look even worse than me tho' not sure how I look to other people.
Went up early this time as on the last two occasions the car park was rammed and I had to make a couple of circuits before finding a spot. This time they seem to have got a smaller number in at one time so there was plenty of space. Met some old [or should that be aged] friends for a well spaced chat.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2021)

One for you car folk 😏


----------



## mybike (23 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> As with any game, there is that element of pot luck about the quality of the meat.
> 
> It's crazy to think that back in the day, a bow & arrow and a heavy spear was what you used... Bloody risky business, but much kudos if you bagged one.


----------



## postman (23 Oct 2021)

Oh boy what an app this hearing aid is.I can have the tv volume low for Mrs P but I can enhance my sound by using the phone.I was playing on it while watching Chelsea v Norwich,and every time I altered something Chelsea scored.It might come in handy against Wolves this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2021)

Sandwich with lox & schmear, a minneola, a banana and two 

I must say that the Polish cream cheese that comes in a kilogram bucket is very nice indeed.  ( President-branded, £4 for the tub in Tesco.)


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Here in France sanglier is eaten quite a lot in the season, the golden rule for cooking the meat is "low and slow" that is because the meat is almost fat free so it will dry out and become tough if cooked at higher temperatures. Of course the other essential treatment is to marinate in lots and lots of red wine.
> Take a look at this it will give you a good idea of what cuts are best .
> http://www.gourmetfly.com/Cookingwildboar.html



Running strips of lard through it prior to cooking is also good.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> @Reynard I've just noticed that there was a Messenger update waiting for me on my mobile phone. Are you sure that you have the latest version? Version 335.2.0.17.75 is the one I've now installed.



I'm using a laptop, not a phone.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> View attachment 614714



Ah, I looooooooooooooooove Asterix!!! 

I have most of the books...


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, I looooooooooooooooove Asterix!!!
> 
> I have most of the books...



Why am I not entirely surprised?


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Why am I not entirely surprised?


You've got a Gaul to say that!!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, I looooooooooooooooove Asterix!!!
> 
> I have most of the books...


Between my son and I, we now have them all including the new books which are just as much fun as the originals.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2021)

I have a  and some dry roasted peanuts.

Currently listening to England v Windies in the T20

Missed out on a nice late Victorian locket on the 'bay. Just got outbid. But I had to be realistic with my maximum bid, because I was factoring in the repair and new inserts that it needed. Hey ho.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Between my son and I, we now have them all including the new books which are just as much fun as the originals.



Cool 

I've also got loads of the Bob & Bobette comics by Willy Vandersteen. They're really cool as well.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> That will probably happen today, I was working out accommodations for the camera and the like last night. I found a nice Lowe-Pro that will fit, and it has a rain cover somewhere. I also have a rack top bag that is made for photo equipment, although it is a bit long in the tooth.


There's a zip on mine that looks like a compartment but hides the (attached) raincover


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Oct 2021)

I found the actual case for this camera some time ago when looking for a saddle bag, and I bought it then. I found it this morning, and it fits the whole rig well. I should break out my lighting system and see if that works, I bought a Photogenic monolight system at a Habitat for Humanity store in Peoria some years ago.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2021)

Perfect Omnium race for Hayter there.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2021)

I've done car people... 
Here's one for cat people! 








Some people are even both!!


----------



## carpiste (23 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> Oh boy what an app this hearing aid is.I can have the tv volume low for Mrs P but I can enhance my sound by using the phone.I was playing on it while watching Chelsea v Norwich,and every time I altered something Chelsea scored.*It might come in handy against Wolves this afternoon.*


Looks like the batteries faded a bit


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2021)

Just had to move the cat so I could get in bed


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just had to move the cat so I could get in bed


Rise early come the morrow!


----------



## carpiste (23 Oct 2021)

.... possibly


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2021)

Cream of mushroom soup tonight, plus a reprise of last night's beef, roasties and cauliflower cheese.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Rise early come the morrow!


Rise early come the meow, you say?


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Perfect Omnium race for Hayter there.



Wasn't it just.

Hope he's good to go for tomorrow's Madison.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Wasn't it just.
> 
> Hope he's good to go for tomorrow's Madison.


I've never seen him ride so well. As worthy of gold as Archibald was yesterday. 

He's had 5 events today and a rainbow jersey to sleep in so let's hope his mind is fully on it tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> My previous priest was telling me much of the meat is only good for sausage, he used to hunt wild boar. Me, I just cannot see the investment in guns and dogs and vehicles, but I use a bow and arrow, and I sure would not wish to face down a boar with a bow and arrow.


I Would have thought facing one with tusks would be bad enough, but one with a bow and arrow as well would be something else !


----------



## cookiemonster (24 Oct 2021)

Morning!


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2021)

Time to do an Upsy Daisy.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Morning!
> 
> View attachment 614850


You found @Dave7's giraffe!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2021)

Time to go into the garage and do some more spanner turning.
Dry with a breeze
Must feed pussycat on way to garage


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2021)

Morning .
I have just been downstairs to make  and to feed Georgie who is nowhere to be seen .
It is gradually getting lighter here . It is dry . I can see some pale blue sky, mauve clouds and tinges of pink.
I was looking forward to watching a bit of Formula 1 but was surprised to see that it wasn't on channel 4. I found some mention of it on the net saying that I could watch it on ykS which I won't pay for . . It also said that I could watch the highlights on 4 12.05 am Monday. So after the build up , the grovelling to Red Bull, adverts it will probably be Wednesday before any racing begins !


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2021)

Morning. It's bed stripping day..


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time to go into the garage and do some more spanner turning.
> Dry with a breeze
> Must feed pussycat on way to garage


Nothing like a few seized nuts , slipping spanners, angry cussing , and some hammering at a chisel to describe an idyllic peaceful quiet neighborhood !


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2021)

Morning. I overslept. 

Still time for a shortish ride hopefully.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You found @Dave7's giraffe!


I have spent many hours looking for that


----------



## Tribansman (24 Oct 2021)

Morning all. Up early to help set up cyclo cross race that Mini T will be doing later...


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Morning all. Up early to help set up cyclo cross race that Mini T will be doing later...
> 
> View attachment 614867
> 
> View attachment 614869


I thought it was a golf course with all those flags !


----------



## Tribansman (24 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I thought it was a golf course with all those flags !


It is a fairway from me


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2021)

Bike work done found lots of things I had forgotten about
First cuppa going down well
Sun's out


----------



## alicat (24 Oct 2021)

I spit coee on my aptop yesteray. Nee to in a aptop repair shop in Mamoe tomorrow.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2021)

I've sharpened my kitchen knives. 🗡️


----------



## cookiemonster (24 Oct 2021)

Just finished catching up on all the work I had to do by Monday. A few teachers are on long term sick leave, dropping like flies but no idea why. Not Covid for sure. Adobe Studio and Powtoon have been used extensively today.

Time for wine and food.

Got my Halloween costume today as well. I used the Scream outfit last year and the year before, and the kids loved it. This year, Deadpool. 

Sadly, no chance of a bike ride or gym today.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Oct 2021)

Sun is trying to break through but forecast is for a good chance of rain and a bit windy, Not enough to cause ferry cancellations but many are out of position after yesterday so some juggling to get them back on to schedule.
Seem to have just a sore arm after yesterday's jab but not too bad. There were no reactions after the first two. Must check my app to see if the latest one has appeared yet but most likely next week I think. 
There were great lamentations from the usual suspects that the Scottish tracing app was useless and they could not download it blah, blah, blah.
I downloaded it no problem so if numpties like me can do it anyone can.
Need to start chasing down an electrician to get legal with the new regulations for smoke, heat and CO alarms. In a small house it seems ridiculous to have them interlinked but somebody somewhere thinks it is a good idea and it must be done before Feb 1st 2022.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've sharpened my kitchen knives. 🗡


Blunt knives are an abomination and a danger.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Blunt knives are an abomination and a danger.


And pretty useless, too!


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've sharpened my kitchen knives. 🗡


How/what with ?
Our knife sharpener is rubbish.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How/what with ?
> Our knife sharpener is rubbish.


Sharpening stone?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2021)

alicat said:


> I spit coee on my aptop yesteray. Nee to in a aptop repair shop in Mamoe tomorrow.


You're going to need to work on your Swedish accent.....


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How/what with ?
> Our knife sharpener is rubbish.








This little thingie. I use a sharpening stone for my shed/outdoor knives, but this one is great for the kitchen ones. The suction pad holds well, and a couple of draws along the groove works wonders!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2021)

My coffee grinder creates so much static that the little hairs on the back of my fingers stand up when I take the grounds container out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How/what with ?
> Our knife sharpener is rubbish.



I find that the sharpening stone I use for my woodworking tools is effective, followed by a leather strop.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Just finished catching up on all the work I had to do by Monday. A few teachers are on long term sick leave, dropping like flies but no idea why. Not Covid for sure. Adobe Studio and Powtoon have been used extensively today.
> 
> Time for wine and food.
> 
> ...


That is the price you pay for making people go into work when they are sick. It could easily spread throughout the workforce .


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I find that the sharpening stone I use for my woodworking tools is effective, followed by a leather strop.


I am sure it is...... but I want quick and simple


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I find that the sharpening stone I use for my woodworking tools is effective, followed by a leather strop.


We don't want to know what you get up to after sharpening your tools !


----------



## oldwheels (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> How/what with ?
> Our knife sharpener is rubbish.


I use a scythe stone but also a flat double sided stone sometimes lubricated with a little oil. I learned all about knife care from a mad Irishman who had a vast collection. A retired army major.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2021)

Cake bases cooked just waiting to cool now


----------



## gbb (24 Oct 2021)

An unexpected decision made this morning...Lamb it'd going to be on Xmas day. Never was a turkey lover, it's OK but perhaps my least favourite meat...so an easy suggestion to agree to.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I use a scythe stone but also a flat double sided stone sometimes lubricated with a little oil. I learned all about knife care from a mad Irishman who had a vast collection. A retired army major.


My son is a chef and pays £100s for a single knife. He uses a stone and in between one of those rods.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

gbb said:


> An unexpected decision made this morning...Lamb it'd going to be on Xmas day. Never was a turkey lover, it's OK but perhaps my least favourite meat...so an easy suggestion to agree to.


Nice lamb takes some beating.
Mint sauce ??


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My son is a chef and pays £100s for a single knife. He uses a stone and in between one of those rods.


My sharpening steel is of inferior quality to my knives, hence the knife removes bits from it rather than t'other way round 😂


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure it is...... but I want quick and simple


Needle file.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2021)

Good morning Mundaners!

Tea, toast and touring cars!


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2021)

Oh, and a very happy birthday to our dear Wise Owl! 

Have a fabby day @Speicher xxx


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Oct 2021)

Cleaned two bikes this morning 

Going to have to have a soak in the bath to recover


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2021)

Happy Birthday, dear @Speicher , happy birthday to you. Hip, hip, twoo.

Or is it Hoot, Hoot, Hooray? I can never remember.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure it is...... but I want quick and simple



It takes about three minutes. A lot of the information about sharpening, while probably really good advice, is written by people with time on their hands. When you use knives and chisels everyday you have to sharpen them quickly and efficiently.


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You don't go on Deansgate!



Not usually, unless going out for beer. That said, I do pass Piccadilly Station on the bike, could always swipe one from the bottom of Piccadilly approach.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2021)

Happy birthday @Speicher 🎂


----------



## rockyroller (24 Oct 2021)

1st ride on a bike since August. shameful. pretty day tho. had to find my long pants & long sleeved layers. I guess summer is over


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> 1st ride on a bike since August. shameful. pretty day tho. had to find my long pants & long sleeved layers. I guess summer is over
> View attachment 614891


Glorious colours!


----------



## Moon bunny (24 Oct 2021)

I have just bought my fruit and vegetables for the week. The problem was that on the checkout I went through the scales weren’t working, manager called, cue lots of button pressing and mumbling, eventually “You can have all the weighed items for free!”


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

fossyant said:


> Not usually, unless going out for beer. That said, I do pass Piccadilly Station on the bike, could always swipe one from the bottom of Piccadilly approach.


You've mentioned Deansgate, and some neighbouring streets, a few times which is why those places were mentioned for free newspapers.

Other option is to remain dry.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> My son is a chef and pays £100s for a single knife. He uses a stone and in between one of those rods.


For a professional it is well worth it. My younger son had a spell training to be a chef but gave it up and we inherited his knives. I bought them in the first place anyway.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2021)

Happy birthday @Speicher 21 again


----------



## oldwheels (24 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> It takes about three minutes. A lot of the information about sharpening, while probably really good advice, is written by people with time on their hands. When you use knives and chisels everyday you have to sharpen them quickly and efficiently.


The scythe stone is quick but if I have time on my hands I use a flat stone.


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Cake bases cooked just waiting to cool now





biggs682 said:


> Happy birthday @Speicher 21 again



Thank you
Is the cake ready yet?


----------



## Rocky (24 Oct 2021)

Happy birthday @Speicher ...... hope you have a lovely day, Wol


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

Eat yourself out of house and home.
Enjoy the day @Speicher.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Oct 2021)

Happy birthday @Speicher !!!


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2021)

Rocky said:


> Happy birthday @Speicher ...... hope you have a lovely day, Wol



Tis the last day of isolating after testing positive for corvids. Might be a while before I am back to full strength.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2021)

Happy birthday @Speicher


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> Thank you
> Is the cake ready yet?


Happy birthday .
Just rolling out the marzipan .


----------



## DCLane (24 Oct 2021)

I've spent the afternoon painting the side gate; it had gone a bit flaky/green recently.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2021)

Enjoying the fabulous racing from Brands Hatch

Had a lovely steak sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Dave7 (24 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> For a professional it is well worth it. My younger son had a spell training to be a chef but gave it up and we inherited his knives. I bought them in the first place anyway.


His last 2 were from a guy that makes them individually and you have to order well in advance. They were in the region of £300 each.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2021)

I'm presently very close to Leicester prison.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm presently very close to Leicester prison.



Pop round for a brew, as long as you aren't in a hgv, no way one gets down here.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Oct 2021)

Happy birthday @Speicher


----------



## Jenkins (24 Oct 2021)

So far so good for the weekend.

Had a decent lie in yesterday morning, got the works uniform washed and out on the line to dry, then out for a bit over 2.5 hours on the bike and caught up with three podcast episodes. Sausages & mash for tea then off to Ipswich where Coach Party put on a superb gig.

Another lie in this morning, a quick trip into town for some food & drink and, thaks to it being a bright sunny & breezy day, three loads of washing have done & on the line to dry. I'm slowly catching up with the racing from Brands Hatch with the advantage of being able to fast forward through the adverts and pause it when I fancy another cuppa or make another sarnie.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2021)

Happy Birthday @Speicher...


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm presently very close to Leicester prison.


Geographically, or are you waiting to be sentenced?


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Oct 2021)

Just booked my Covid booster jab. Next Thursday at 2.40pm. Exciting times...


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2021)

Speicher said:


> Thank you
> Is the cake ready yet?


Yes


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2021)

Fabby day's racing from Brands.

Second Porsche race and third BTCC race were belters. Happy little Reynard! 

Now watching the w-series race on catch up.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2021)

Well another busy day 
2 walks 
Cake made 
Weeding done
Bed stripped and re made 
2 lots of washing up 
Hang the washing out etc etc


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm presently very close to Leicester prison.


Are you tunneling ?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Are you tunneling ?


Yes.. 
Strangely, I've surfaced in Melton Mowbray!!


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes..
> Strangely, I've surfaced in Melton Mowbray!!


Where should you have surfaced?


----------



## pawl (24 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes..
> Strangely, I've surfaced in Melton Mowbray!!




Bring us couple of Pork Pies


----------



## carpiste (24 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes..
> Strangely, I've surfaced in Melton Mowbray!!


The things a person will do for a pork pie


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2021)

Right, how will the US GP stack up to my soup and toastie?

Radio on and live timing up and running.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Oct 2021)

Final BTCC race has just finished on catch-up, now for the F1 on catch up


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where should you have surfaced?



Apparently, Leicester Prison.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2021)

Sorry, I have had some internut outages today. A very happy birthday, @Speicher!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where should you have surfaced?


Above ground would be best... 


pawl said:


> Bring us couple of Pork Pies





carpiste said:


> The things a person will do for a pork pie



Sadly, the pie shop was closed. As was the cheese shop 😔


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Above ground would be best...
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, the pie shop was closed. As was the cheese shop 😔


You mean you surfaced subsurface!

Anywhere open?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I am sure it is...... but I want quick and simple



Forgot another tip I heard from a cook and I found works quite well; the base of a ceramic/porcelain bowl, cup or similar makes a great sharpener in a pinch.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Forgot another tip I heard from a cook and I found works quite well; the base of a ceramic/porcelain bowl, cup or similar makes a great sharpener in a pinch.


Make sure it's empty before you turn it upside down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Forgot another tip I heard from a cook and I found works quite well; the base of a ceramic/porcelain bowl, cup or similar makes a great sharpener in a pinch.


I can imagine that unglazed porcelain works well. But I use a steel, and I can't imagine a working kitchen without one.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2021)

I tried to take a Covid blood antibody test tonight. They send you a small vial, about half the size of your little finger, and ask you to put some blood in it using one of their mini-stabbers on the end of your finger. (The stabber is a bit like Rosa Klebb's shoe.) No problem, I thought, I bleed for ever when I cut myself shaving. The first stab was not successful. A few drops of my precious bodily fluid dripped into the vial and then dried up, despite desperate coaxing and massaging of my hand. The second stab on another finger turned into a bit of a gusher but an air lock on top of the vial stopped my blood dripping in. The blood just ran down the outside and a lot of other places too.

It's never simple. Still, it was a bit of excitement at the end of ten days of self-isolation tedium.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I tried to take a Covid blood antibody test tonight. They send you a small vial, about half the size of your little finger, and ask you to put some blood in it using one of their mini-stabbers on the end of your finger. (The stabber is a bit like Rosa Klebb's shoe.) No problem, I thought, I bleed for ever when I cut myself shaving. The first stab was not successful. A few drops of my precious bodily fluid dripped into the vial and then dried up, despite desperate coaxing and massaging of my hand. The second stab on another finger turned into a bit of a gusher but an air lock on top of the vial stopped my blood dripping in. The blood just ran down the outside and a lot of other places too.
> 
> It's never simple. Still, it was a bit of excitement at the end of ten days of self-isolation tedium.
> View attachment 615004


I take part in an ONS survey that started off with swab tests for covid infection. Then, after a year or so, they kicked off with the antibody testing. When it was warmer, the blood seemed to go everywhere except in the phial, when it was cooler, the blood just seemed to hide in the safety of my body. I did manage one, though, and I have antibodies. But I'm back to just the monthly PCR tests. 

I have found that everybody has different bits of advice how to get the blood flowing. The most recent advice, from a nurse while I was getting my booster jab, was to whirl my arm around. 

Those mini-stabbers are called lancets. There's something I've learned.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I tried to take a Covid blood antibody test tonight. They send you a small vial, about half the size of your little finger, and ask you to put some blood in it using one of their mini-stabbers on the end of your finger. (The stabber is a bit like Rosa Klebb's shoe.) No problem, I thought, I bleed for ever when I cut myself shaving. The first stab was not successful. A few drops of my precious bodily fluid dripped into the vial and then dried up, despite desperate coaxing and massaging of my hand. The second stab on another finger turned into a bit of a gusher but an air lock on top of the vial stopped my blood dripping in. The blood just ran down the outside and a lot of other places too.
> 
> It's never simple. Still, it was a bit of excitement at the end of ten days of self-isolation tedium.
> View attachment 615004


Do you think they'll believe that's all you were doing, with blood all over the place.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

A  and the F1 highlights.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

Also, trying to work out whether the house shaking like a jelly is due to a fully loaded goods train going past verrrrrry slooooooowly, or whether the earth really is moving...


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> A  and the F1 highlights.


It was won by...


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> It was won by...



The guy who won


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Also, trying to work out whether the house shaking like a jelly is due to a fully loaded goods train going past verrrrrry slooooooowly, or whether the earth really is moving...


The earth moved, don't worry.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Do you think they'll believe that's all you were doing, with blood all over the place.


I read that you can actually lose a surprisingly large volume of blood before it becomes life-threatening. Something like five out of your total of eight pints.

My kitchen table didn't look quite that bad.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I read that you can actually lose a surprisingly large volume of blood before it becomes life-threatening. Something like five out of your total of eight pints.
> 
> My kitchen table didn't look quite that bad.


How much do/did they want from you?

Don't think it's that high, over half.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> How much do/did they want from you?
> 
> Don't think it's that high, over half.


Judging by a squint at their vial, I'd guess less than 1ml. My body seemed reluctant to give up the blood.......certainly not to their container.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

Anyway, time to put the writing away and tootle off to bed via a hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Judging by a squint at their vial, I'd guess less than 1ml. My body seemed reluctant to give up the blood.......certainly not to their container.


Everywhere but their container I'll be guessing. It's a bit like oil on water, a drop or two will cover a fair sized surface area.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Everywhere but their container I'll be guessing. It's a bit like oil on water, a drop or two will cover a fair sized surface area.


Don't get me on the state of the green rubber sheet I was lying on at the end of my last angiogram. The Red Sea doesn't even come close......


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2021)

Good morning...

Somehow I managed to pull my upper back this morning; it's one of those sudden muscular things that will go away but needs time. After fighting with my conscience I've informed work and I'll make an appointment with the Doc later. I don't like taking a day off sick and if I only had a short commute I'd probably ignore it, but with a 40 min bike ride I don't want to risk it.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2021)

21 years ago today I became a father to the great Miss Biggs682 , it's been a rollercoaster of emotions over the years but I think I have done well and she has blossomed into a great adult .

I am so proud of her and the things she does I don't always agree with them but what adult does .


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Make sure it's empty before you turn it upside down.



I think if you need that instruction you probably aren't ready to be trusted with sharp objects in the first place...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Oct 2021)

Late start for me this morning, good thing I'm not working for 4 out of 5 days this week. The elderly dog woke me at 1:50AM to go out, then I lay tossing and turning for 30 minutes before I was bored (I'm not particularly patient), so I read for an hour and a bit before I started to fall asleep again. I'm normally up at 5:30AM at the very latest - this morning 7:30AM!!


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2021)

I was going to go to Wellingborough today, but now I'm not.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I was going to go to Wellingborough today, but now I'm not.


Oh no! A typical case of Michael Nesmith syndrome !


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I was going to go to Wellingborough today, but now I'm not.



Saves a bit of tunnelling I suppose...


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2021)

Morning.
I couldn't be bothered to stay up and watch the highlights of the GP. If they can't put it on at a sensible time then I won't be bothered in watching it ! I looked up the results instead and went to bed in a bit of a huff ! 
Was it exciting ? By the way it is on the main TV channels, they don't seemed to be bothered either !


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Saves a bit of tunnelling I suppose...


He could have come up between a sapling and one of those protective wire cages !


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> The earth moved, don't worry.


It could be PeteXXX !


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2021)

The Manchester Utd manager said that he will make sure that it won't happen again ! I wonder if he will put cling film across their goal ?


----------



## oldwheels (25 Oct 2021)

Weather still trying to make up it's mind what to do. Rain is forecast but then it was forecast yesterday as well and it turned out quite a nice day mostly.
Been waiting on a parcel delivery which I was told would be last Friday which turned into Tuesday and then was going to be delayed but this morning was told it would be today. Looked out of my window 20 minutes ago and the courier van was there but no sign of a driver. Next the van had vanished but no parcel. Just a few minutes age knock at the door and there is my parcel delivered by the same van.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I think if you need that instruction you probably aren't ready to be trusted with sharp objects in the first place...


T'were only a recommendation.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Oh no! A typical case of Michael Nesmith syndrome !


Did you know that it was his mother, Bette Nesmith Graham, who invented liquid paper?


----------



## oldwheels (25 Oct 2021)

One of these annoying days with weather. Lovely sunshine and then minutes later torrential rain. Anything being done outside has to be rushed with one eye on the clouds.
Calmac have cancelled a sailing each way from 2 o'clock because of strong winds and heavy swell in the Firth of Lorne. Well within my memory they used to take a diversion up round Lismore to be either stern or bow on to the weather but this does not seem to be an option nowadays. I remember some epic journeys on the older and smaller boats in bad weather.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2021)

The rug in my living room, after innumerable imperceptible micro-movements, has rotated about 5% clockwise. If I were a tidier person, I'd have straightened it out by now. But it's not really urgent so I may sort it out next year.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Oct 2021)

By then, it may be 10 degrees out of orientation!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> By then, it may be 10 degrees out of orientation!


I think it needs to get that amount of skewhiffery* to justify the effort of fixing it.

*If that's not a word, substitute askewery.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Oct 2021)

Just been fitted with hearing aids. The difference is remarkable!


----------



## oldwheels (25 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm actually planning a committee to prepare this stage but the Landlady's dog is currently busy.


I do not do business plans as we employed an accountant to do all that for us.
However on the production and selling side I know you do woodwork. My advice would be to avoid wooden toys. The market may have changed and it is a different country.
They look good and seem a good idea but in my experience they never sell.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Weather still trying to make up it's mind what to do. Rain is forecast but then it was forecast yesterday as well and it turned out quite a nice day mostly.
> Been waiting on a parcel delivery which I was told would be last Friday which turned into Tuesday and then was going to be delayed but this morning was told it would be today. Looked out of my window 20 minutes ago and the courier van was there but no sign of a driver. Next the van had vanished but no parcel. Just a few minutes age knock at the door and there is my parcel delivered by the same van.


Ahhhh.. The Mull Triangle strikes again!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2021)

I too am waiting for a delivery. If only council flats had concièrges!


----------



## mybike (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Running strips of lard through it prior to cooking is also good.



How do you 'run a strip of lard through' anything?



Reynard said:


> Ah, I looooooooooooooooove Asterix!!!
> 
> I have most of the books...



The wit is extraordinary, but I don't know how close the translation is to the original.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

Grey, blustery and showery here chez Casa Reynard.

I will need to ban Madam Lexi from the bedroom tonight, as I do not sleep well with my butt hanging out of the bed to accommodate her penchant for sleeping in the middle of the bed.

I have spent the morning writing, but I have hit a snag and I need to start a section from scratch, I think, in order to rectify it.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I couldn't be bothered to stay up and watch the highlights of the GP. If they can't put it on at a sensible time then I won't be bothered in watching it ! I looked up the results instead and went to bed in a bit of a huff !
> Was it exciting ? By the way it is on the main TV channels, they don't seemed to be bothered either !



Given that the race didn't finish till nearly quarter to 10 in the evening, the highlights are unlikely to be at a sensible time, unfortunately. If memory serves, free-to-air channels have to wait for a certain time after the race finish before broadcasting the highlights.

I listened to the race live on Radio 5, and I had a timing screen and text commentary on the laptop. I did watch the highlights, but only had them on in the background as it were.

The race was OK. Could've been better, could've been worse.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I couldn't be bothered to stay up and watch the highlights of the GP. If they can't put it on at a sensible time then I won't be bothered in watching it ! I looked up the results instead and went to bed in a bit of a huff !
> Was it exciting ? By the way it is on the main TV channels, they don't seemed to be bothered either !



Available on catchup, All4 , I watched the highlights before I got up this morning.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> How do you 'run a strip of lard through' anything?



You use a larding needle. Basically a giant needle with a clip on one end where you attach the strip of fat / smoked bacon etc.



> The wit is extraordinary, but I don't know how close the translation is to the original.



They're equally funny in English as in French. I do think the humour gets tweaked a little with translation, mainly with some of the names, but it passes muster IMHO. (I should state that French is actually my first language.)


----------



## rockyroller (25 Oct 2021)

we have a phony patriot ultra-nationalist working at our office. you know the kind, anti-vax, anti-mask drives around w/ 2 giant American flags mounted on her pickup truck. thinking about quitting since this boss mindlessly doesn't fire her


----------



## rockyroller (25 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The rug in my living room, after innumerable imperceptible micro-movements, has rotated about 5% clockwise. If I were a tidier person, I'd have straightened it out by now. But it's not really urgent so I may sort it out next year.


ours, under our coffee table suffers the same issue. it has to reach a certain point before anyone, usually me, fixes it


----------



## pawl (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Grey, blustery and showery here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I will need to ban Madam Lexi from the bedroom tonight, as I do not sleep well with my butt hanging out of the bed to accommodate her penchant for sleeping in the middle of the bed.
> 
> ...





Wow luncheon Very posh


----------



## pawl (25 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> ours, under our coffee table suffers the same issue. it has to reach a certain point before anyone, usually me, fixes it




Ours does the same Perhaps it was made in America and is trying to return home


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> ours, under our coffee table suffers the same issue. it has to reach a certain point before anyone, usually me, fixes it


Clockwise? I wonder whether southern hemisphere rugs rotate anticlockwise.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I was going to go to Wellingborough today, but now I'm not.


I can't blame you 
Sun's out


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Just been fitted with hearing aids. The difference is remarkable!


Pardon


----------



## oldwheels (25 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Ours does the same Perhaps it was made in America and is trying to return home


I thought it was only me but any rugs in my house migrate to the front of the house and also go slightly clockwise. Strange but I was out yesterday visiting a house where they had put down a rug in the living room and it was also moving towards the window.
I put down a larger one once and let it wander and then it tried to climb up the wall.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with rillettes de porc, one with cream cheese, plus a minneola, a banana and the obligatory two


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

Rug shiftage here seems to be down to the cats. Both girls love to kill the edges.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Rug shiftage here seems to be down to the cats. Both girls love to kill the edges.


No cats here nowadays and only me walking around so cannot blame anything visible.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

In a bid to work out what's causing my problems with FB and Messenger, I have installed Firefox - albeit an older version, as my ancient OS doesn't support the latest one.

It is *v e r y* slooooooooooow, but it does seem to work. And something is better than nothing.

Which would indicate that the problem appears to be some kind of software miscommunication between FB and Chrome. I was using the latest version of Chrome, but went back to a previous version the other day to see if it would make a difference (it didn't).

It's frustrating, but what can I do...


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning...
> 
> Somehow I managed to pull my upper back this morning; it's one of those sudden muscular things that will go away but needs time. After fighting with my conscience I've informed informed work and I'll make an appointment with the Doc later. I don't like taking a day off sick and if I only had a short commute I'd probably ignore it, but with a 40 min bike ride I don't want to risk it.



Went to the Doc and got a note until Wednesday. I'll see how I feel.

Also got my flu jab.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

It's not strictly a problem with Chrome, as I *still* can't comment on posts in FB when using Firefox.

Which points more to an issue with FB / Messenger. Wondering if their series of fixes after the Great Crash has typically ignored those of us using older OS...


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with rillettes de porc, one with cream cheese, plus a minneola, a banana and the obligatory two


Isn't it 'rillettes *du* porc'? That's what came up when I Googled it (why do you eat so much stuff I have to Google? )


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Isn't it 'rillettes *du* porc'? That's what came up when I Googled it (why do you eat so much stuff I have to Google? )


There is probably a rule that makes it _de_ and not _du/de la_ but I couldn't tell you it. However, usage alone says ''_rillettes de porc_.'' And you'd say _une tranche de pain_ rather than _une tranche du pain_.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Isn't it 'rillettes *du* porc'? That's what came up when I Googled it (why do you eat so much stuff I have to Google? )


Rillettes * de *porc, surely? Before we entered the long dark tunnel of parenthood, we used to eat lots of it under an olive tree in Provence. It was known as "dead rat". It tastes wonderful on a chunk of baguette with a tomato salad.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2021)

Looking into it, de and du are used either as a preposition or as an adjective. Or something. From https://www.rocketlanguages.com/forum/french-grammar/du-vs-de: 

'Du' is used as a preposition meaning 'of' or as an adjective meaning 'any/some.'
'De' means 'of/from' in when relating to a noun.
I hope this example sentences help to clarify the difference between du and de.

I'd like a slice of bread = Je voudrais une tranche de pain
I'd like some bread = Je voudrais du pain


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Isn't it 'rillettes *du* porc'? That's what came up when I Googled it (why do you eat so much stuff I have to Google? )



Nope, it's not. That's down to French grammar having a gazillion exceptions to every rule going.  In comparison, English grammar is stupid simple, but mum says the spelling is a right arse. 

I used to doze off in French grammar lessons at school, because as a native speaker (albeit the Belgian dialect, which is to French what American English is to UK English) I could always work backwards from the way I knew something should be said.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

Although strictly speaking, it really should be Rillettes de Mans - as it is a local specialty of Le Mans.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2021)

I've bought a new apple corer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2021)

And I've fitted Ergon grips on my Brompton.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

I've washed my hair.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2021)

I'm dreaming of Rillettes de Canard and a fatberg of my very own in a coronary artery.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I'm dreaming of Rillettes de Canard and a fatberg of my very own in a coronary artery.
> View attachment 615158



Just buy some duck legs and throw them in the crock pot on "low" with a bay leaf and lots of garlic and pepper, plus salt to taste and leave for about 8 hours. Then furkle and decant into a dish. It really is that simple.

Likewise the piggy version, just chop up a lump of pork belly, add bay leaf, oregano, garlic, pepper and salt and carry on as above. Although depending on the leanness of the bit of pig, you may need to add some extra lard to give it that spreadable texture.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Just buy some duck legs and throw them in the crock pot on "low" with a bay leaf and lots of garlic and pepper, plus salt to taste and leave for about 8 hours. Then furkle and decant into a dish. It really is that simple.
> 
> Likewise the piggy version, just chop up a lump of pork belly, add bay leaf, oregano, garlic, pepper and salt and carry on as above. Although depending on the leanness of the bit of pig, you may need to add some extra lard to give it that spreadable texture.


Thanks. I'm inspired, but my guess is that Shepherds Bush in the winter won't quite feel like Provence in August, no matter how much I try and re-create the experience with alcohol.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks. I'm inspired, but my guess is that Shepherds Bush in the winter won't quite feel like Provence in August, no matter how much I try and re-create the experience with alcohol.



A good  should suffice


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## pawl (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've washed my hair.




Wish I had enough to make it worth washing


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2021)

Bl**dy cheek ! The garage I bought my Jag from contacted me to ask if I wanted to trade it in !  I've only done less than 3,000 miles in it since I bought it .
I heard that new cars are in short supply and that the price of second hand cars has rocketed .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've washed my hair.



About time, I had been meaning to say something, but I don't have to now.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Clockwise? I wonder whether southern hemisphere rugs rotate anticlockwise.


yes! related?: when I fall off my bike it's usually to the left


----------



## rockyroller (25 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Bl**dy cheek ! The garage I bought my Jag from contacted me to ask if I wanted to trade it in !  I've only done less than 3,000 miles in it since I bought it .
> I heard that new cars are in short supply and that the price of second hand cars has rocketed .


sell it back to them for a profit & drive a Yugo until prices drop hen buy back your own car maybe? do they still make Yugos?


----------



## rockyroller (25 Oct 2021)

I found a marble the other day. who lost it?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2021)

I'm being held !  
Georgie is asleep beside me and has reached out with his paws for reassurance.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I'm dreaming of Rillettes de Canard and a fatberg of my very own in a coronary artery.
> View attachment 615158


I prefer Canard Du Jour


View: https://youtu.be/lV9MjXBo_4U


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Clockwise? I wonder whether southern hemisphere rugs rotate anticlockwise.


No. The rotation is based on the carpet "walking" faster in some parts than others. This is due to the way in which the carpet fibres are laying. A decent carpet should have an "even walk", but some parts get more use than others causing the rotation.

To get an idea of the walking, get a coir mat or piece of carpet, turn it over on a smooth floor and stand on it.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I found a marble the other day. who lost it?



Was it a green one ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've washed my hair.



Fair enough, I don't always wait for Christmas either.


----------



## carpiste (25 Oct 2021)

lovely 30 mile ride today. It was dry and relatively warm and I had a smile on my face throughout 
Also found a new coffee outlet. It has to be a coffee outlet as it wasn`t a cafe or restaurant but a Ford transit van conversion 
Honestly


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> A good  should suffice


I'm impressed by your optimism. BTW, the last recipe I found for Rillettes de Canard needed 1.2 kg of duck legs............*and an additional 1.5 kg of goose fat*. Best not to tell your consultant cardiologist about that one.


----------



## carpiste (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Although strictly speaking, it really should be Rillettes de Mans - as it is a local specialty of Le Mans.


One of my favourite things when I`m in France is Rillettes du Porc or Canard with a few slices of fresh bread. If I`m really lucky I will also have it with a bottle or two of my favourite Kriek beer gifted to me by my favourite Belgian neighbours


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I'm impressed by your optimism. BTW, the last recipe I found for Rillettes de Canard needed 1.2 kg of duck legs............*and an additional 1.5 kg of goose fat*. Best not to tell your consultant cardiologist about that one.



To quote Babylon 5...

I can feel my arteries hardening by being in the same room. (Although in this case, the dish in question is Bagna Cauda.)

Mind, nearly 3 kilos of rillettes is a bit much for any normal household though, isn't it?  I do fear that some recipes do like to take the wee wee for some things that they want to sound more poncy and expensive than they actually are. There should be enough fat on a duck (you leave the skin on, btw, then pick it out later) to make a perfectly good confit.

I make a batch from half a kilo of pork belly - which is plenty enough.

P.S. I'm teetotal. Maybe tea does make me more misty optic than alcohol.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

Anyways, had the last of the mushroom soup, plus spicy BBQ chicken, rice and buttered savoy cabbage for supper.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Was it a green one ?


I'm missing a couple of blue ones.


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I found a marble the other day. who lost it?



Might be one of mine, I'm missing several.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2021)

Elgin nicked it but some Greek bloke wants it back.


----------



## carpiste (25 Oct 2021)

Pretty sure some of you guys have lost your marbles with those comments/jokes


----------



## mybike (25 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Just been fitted with hearing aids. The difference is remarkable!



You no longer have an excuse?


----------



## mybike (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> You use a larding needle. Basically a giant needle with a clip on one end where you attach the strip of fat / smoked bacon etc.



Ah, so it's not actually lard.



Reynard said:


> (I should state that French is actually my first language.)



That was my assumption.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Ah, so it's not actually lard.



Yes and no. What's sold as lard here in the UK is not quite the same thing as what a larding needle (and yes, that's what it's called) uses. Although you should be able to find it in a Polish deli if you ask for słonina. Comes either smoked or unsmoked. It is basically cured fat, rather than the rendered stuff sold in blocks.



> That was my assumption.





English is actually my third language.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yes and no. What's sold as lard here in the UK is not quite the same thing as what a larding needle (and yes, that's what it's called) uses. Although you should be able to find it in a Polish deli if you ask for słonina. Comes either smoked or unsmoked. It is basically cured fat, rather than the rendered stuff sold in blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's my second, after the Yorkshur Yammer.


----------



## carpiste (25 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> English is actually my third language.


French, Flemish or Dutch and English?
I have a friend/ neighbour who speaks all 4 plus German and a smattering of Italian! All children should go to school in Belgium!
ps. My French is terrible but I do try


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> No. The rotation is based on the carpet "walking" faster in some parts than others. This is due to the way in which the carpet fibres are laying. A decent carpet should have an "even walk", but some parts get more use than others causing the rotation.
> 
> To get an idea of the walking, get a coir mat or piece of carpet, turn it over on a smooth floor and stand on it.


So, in the interests of science, if I turned the rug upside down would it walk back to where it started?


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, in the interests of science, if I turned the rug upside down would it walk back to where it started?


It might walk even faster, be careful!


----------



## slowmotion (25 Oct 2021)

Is there an army of clothes moths working hard underneath?


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Is there an army of clothes moths working hard underneath?


Using the wind beneath their wings?


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, in the interests of science, if I turned the rug upside down would it walk back to where it started?


You'll have to report back on your experiment. Saying which way it moved and how fast it walked.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Thanks. I'm inspired, but my guess is that Shepherds Bush in the winter won't quite feel like Provence in August, no matter how much I try and re-create the experience with alcohol.


Sheperds Bush sounds quite exotic as well.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> French, Flemish or Dutch and English?
> I have a friend/ neighbour who speaks all 4 plus German and a smattering of Italian! All children should go to school in Belgium!
> ps. My French is terrible but I do try



French, Polish and English. Plus German and a smattering of each of Flemish and Russian.

All the Italian I know is learnt from watching Inspector Montalbano


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2021)

Anyways, I have a  plus two crumpets with marmite.


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Oct 2021)

Morning!


View: https://media.giphy.com/media/I13tgbLk6Uv8Q/giphy.gif


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2021)

Time for bath and then bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2021)

Well this will teach me for eating too much


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I do not do business plans as we employed an accountant to do all that for us.
> However on the production and selling side I know you do woodwork. My advice would be to avoid wooden toys. The market may have changed and it is a different country.
> They look good and seem a good idea but in my experience they never sell.



The organisation I used to work for has pretty much cornered the wooden toy market locally.

Toys to saleable quality would be a bit complex for our clients anyway: I have to work with whoever turns up, and I have to remember that not everyone is a natural maker.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2021)

Dark outside and looks dry
Cat has been fed
Tea is brewing


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Dark outside and looks dry
> Cat has been fed
> Tea is brewing



Same here, except for the cat.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2021)

First cuppa drank 
Had an answer from an e bay seller stating his bike was size 36 r 
Blood test this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sheperds Bush sounds quite exotic as well.


Some of it might be.. Our resident SB expert will be along soon to tell you which bit. 😉


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2021)

It's blood donoring day, today.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2021)

Morning.
They just announced on the TV that a new group of protesters are protesting on a government building. I was wondering if we could get to a point where protesters won't be able to get to their protest due to other protesters ?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2021)

I've cleaned the top of the tomato sauce bottle lid.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> French, Flemish or Dutch and English?
> I have a friend/ neighbour who speaks all 4 plus German and a smattering of Italian! All children should go to school in Belgium!
> ps. My French is terrible but I do try


I sympathise, some people seem just to be able to soak up languages. I live in the Occitane region and when l moved here the locals told me not to bother with French just learn the local patois which is still spoken in the markets and between friends. I have quite enough to deal with just communicating in French


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> They just announced on the TV that a new group of protesters are protesting on a government building. I was wondering if we could get to a point where protesters won't be able to get to their protest due to other protesters ?



They'll deal with it in that curiously British way of queueing politely and waiting their turn.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2021)

I've just learned my beard is officially not a goatee, but a circle.

So there...


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2021)

Blood test done
Time to feed the birds
Breakfast time


----------



## mybike (26 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> P.S. I'm teetotal. Maybe tea does make me more misty optic than alcohol.



I think in your case it should be teatotal.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2021)

Morning all. I discovered a new hole has opened up in the heel of one of my winter socks. It was evidently time to replenish sock stocks. I've gone merino. 2 pairs to start with and I'll see how they cope with washing before ordering more.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Oct 2021)

lt's a "misty - moisty" morning , no wind and predominantly green-grey light . Not my favourite weather, l shall remain indoors and dream up something tasty for lunch.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Oct 2021)

Looking out my window the view has vanished. Not fog but solid rain and gales are forecast by midday. 
I did get some outside work done yesterday but I doubt I will be out today. High possibility of rain seems to be in the forecast forever.
There was a summer in the 1980's when it started raining on July 1st and it rained every day till October. Not all day but rain at some point every day. A lot of disgruntled touriod that year.
Just noticed an advert for Ethically Produced Vegan Leather Belts.😄


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2021)

Is gibberish a language as I'm quite fluent in it ?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. I discovered a new hole has opened up in the heel of one of my winter socks. It was evidently time to replenish sock stocks. I've gone merino. 2 pairs to start with and I'll see how they cope with washing before ordering more.


Merino socks shrink easily when washed...


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Merino socks shrink easily when washed...


ooops!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Merino socks shrink easily when washed...


That was my main worry but I can always hand wash them at a low temperature.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is gibberish a language as I'm quite fluent in it ?


There are times when l am fluid in gibberish, or gobbledygook at a pinch, depending on my intake of stimulating beverages


----------



## rockyroller (26 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Was it a green one ?


so sorry, white


----------



## rockyroller (26 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Looking out my window the view has vanished. Not fog but solid rain and gales are forecast by midday.
> I did get some outside work done yesterday but I doubt I will be out today. High possibility of rain seems to be in the forecast forever.
> There was a summer in the 1980's when it started raining on July 1st and it rained every day till October. Not all day but rain at some point every day. A lot of disgruntled touriod that year.
> Just noticed an advert for Ethically Produced Vegan Leather Belts.😄


needing to bring in the palm plants in for the winter


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Oct 2021)

This is a measure of the extent to which l am trying to find something to keep me occupied.
I have dug out some scruffy old Look pedals and resprayed them while listening to the Beatles 1969 "Abbey road "album.
Whatever next ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> This is a measure of the extent to which l am trying to find something to keep me occupied.
> I have dug out some scruffy old Look pedals and resprayed them while listening to the Beatles 1969 "Abbey road "album.
> Whatever next ?



You think that's bad? I just swept under the bed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2021)

I just ate pasta with a tomato sauce. 

Of course I got some on my sleeve...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You think that's bad? I just swept under the bed.


Is that a euphemism or did you actually sweep with a brush under the bed


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just ate pasta with a tomato sauce.
> 
> Of course I got some on my sleeve...


See multi tasking is not a good idea....sweeping under beds while eating pasta and tomato sauce


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You think that's bad? I just swept under the bed.



Did you have a vet on standbye with a dart gun?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just ate pasta with a tomato sauce.
> 
> Of course I got some on my sleeve...


I'm fresh back from the shops where I managed to get the things I forgot yesterday. However, you just mentioned pasta, which was on my mental shopping list for today but got forgotten in today's search for kimchi. I'm going to have to start writing these things down.

I have my socks, which were notified as ready for collection after I collected them. Northern Monk are delivering a parcel today and tomorrow but it's only one parcel.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2021)

I've cleaned out one of our kitchen cupboards this morning, I've come to the conclusion that we could probably restock our Avon lady if she runs short.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Is that a euphemism or did you actually sweep with a brush under the bed



I did genuinely sweep under the bed. With a broom.

I mopped it too, but I have a wooden floor; I wouldn't suggest it with a carpet.

(As an aside: So. Much. Dust...)


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Did you have a vet on standbye with a dart gun?



No, but it was a heavy broom...


----------



## oldwheels (26 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Merino socks shrink easily when washed...


I had a half dozen Norwegian wool socks which were just chucked into the washing machine at 30 degrees and never shrank. Expensive, but as we owned the shop I got a generous discount.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> There are times when l am fluid in gibberish, or gobbledygook at a pinch, depending on my intake of stimulating beverages


That's one more than me that you can put on your CV.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I had a half dozen Norwegian wool socks which were just chucked into the washing at machine at 30 degrees and never shrank. Expensive, but as we owned the shop I got a generous discount.


That's reassuring!


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2021)

Mild, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well (Madam Lexi stayed on throw at the foot of the bed) and did some gentle puttering around this morning. This included doing a load of laundry and tidying up one a kitchen cupboard that had got a bit cluttered.

About to have an early luncheon, as I have the car booked in for an MOT at 3pm.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2021)

My laptop does not like Firefox, btw. It is hideously slow.

I am getting very frustrated with websites and software not working properly without any apparent reason.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> so sorry, white


a "pearly".


----------



## Jenkins (26 Oct 2021)

At some point I'm going to have to leave the pub and get the train home.

A little end of the month treat to myself - a 3 hour bike ride in the south Norfolk countryside followed by a pub lunch & a few 🍺🍺

Unfortunately to be followed by 9 straight days of tedium at work from tomorrow.


----------



## Ripple (26 Oct 2021)

My mother started getting mice in her house so she bought poison. 
One mice was found dead in the morning. She was lying in a frying pan.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2021)

Takeaway later


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> My laptop does not like Firefox, btw. It is hideously slow.
> 
> I am getting very frustrated with websites and software not working properly without any apparent reason.


Try Brave browser... 👌


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2021)

61st pint of blood donored this afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2021)

Ripple said:


> My mother started getting mice in her house so she bought poison.
> One mice was found dead in the morning. She was lying in a frying pan.





biggs682 said:


> Takeaway later


They delivering?


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2021)

Notice anything odd?


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 61st pint of blood donored this afternoon.



Well done.


----------



## dave r (26 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Notice anything odd?
> View attachment 615266



I've seen this picture before, but I won't say whats strange about it, if i remember correctly its many years before photo shop


----------



## DCLane (26 Oct 2021)

@classic33 - apart from the extra hand?


----------



## Ripple (26 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> They delivering?


Don't know... one mouse won't be enough for a takeaway though.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Oct 2021)

Ripple said:


> My mother started getting mice in her house so she bought poison.
> One mice was found dead in the morning. She was lying in a frying pan.


ewww


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2021)

MOT sorted for another year. Only issue was a broken washer nozzle, which the garage replaced for me. A couple of advisories re an oil leak and a slight issue with the tracking, but nothing to be worried about. Not bad for a '52 plate.

Had a lovely walk around the local nature reserve with my friend and her two dogs while the MOT was being done.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Try Brave browser... 👌



Might have a look if Firefox starts driving me potty. But Firefox gives me a working (albeit slow) Messenger, so if it aint broke...


----------



## postman (26 Oct 2021)

Right this Fire tablet dies after Xmas,I am sick and tired of it putting down words I have not typed,getting fed up of typing two and three times.Told Amazon and have changed keyboards and settings,no it's not me I am being careful when I type,going to take a lump hammer too it.


----------



## Ripple (26 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> ewww


That's what my mother said. 
I think it's hilarious.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2021)

It occurred to me today that I've never been to Halifax. Research reveals that it has a few decent beer outlets. I think I may pay a visit this weekend.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Notice anything odd?
> View attachment 615266


Maggie Thatcher, top row, 2nd from the left?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> They delivering?


Unfortunately not


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> @classic33 - apart from the extra hand?


And there's nowt odd about an extra hand. No arm to go with it you'll notice.


----------



## DCLane (26 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It occurred to me today that I've never been to Halifax. Research reveals that it has a few decent beer outlets. I think I may pay a visit this weekend.



It's worth visiting - I quite like the Piece Hall after it's renovation, although it can be a bit expensive. If you've young children I can recommend Eureka - I only wish we'd discovered it earlier with my two: https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attractions-g190786-Activities-Halifax_West_Yorkshire_England.html



classic33 said:


> And there's nowt odd about an extra hand. No arm to go with it you'll notice.



Given where you live I'm not surprised. An extra hand is nothing new for your neighbours


----------



## carpiste (26 Oct 2021)

A huge pine tree has fallen over in France!





In my garden! A friend is going to go at it with the chainsaw before I get there. I guess there`ll be plenty of wood for the fire


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> A huge pine tree has fallen over in France!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may have to de-goo your friend.

DAMHIKT...


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's worth visiting - I quite like the Piece Hall after it's renovation, although it can be a bit expensive. If you've young children I can recommend Eureka - I only wish we'd discovered it earlier with my two: https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attractions-g190786-Activities-Halifax_West_Yorkshire_England.html
> 
> Given where you live I'm not surprised. An extra hand is nothing new for your neighbours


They made a mess of the Piece Hall. It's in a northern mill town, in England, not somewhere in Italy.
I'd have doubled the bid to £2 if I aware of the sale.

Agree about Eureka, for kids. Thirty years ago I was on the first board of trustees, left before they started building.

You've the Industrial Museum just up the road from the railway station.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Oct 2021)

Ripple said:


> That's what my mother said.
> I think it's hilarious.


I agree, it is hilarious & there's a joke in there somewhere ...


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2021)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2021)

The washer is almost at the end of its cycle.


----------



## Ripple (26 Oct 2021)

I'm at home.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Notice anything odd?
> View attachment 615266


Bottom right looks remarkably calm in spite of what is resting on her right shoulder....creepy or what ?


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The washer is almost at the end of its cycle.


Is it there yet?


----------



## Tribansman (26 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've cleaned the top of the tomato sauce bottle lid.


I think the crap that gathers around lids/caps needs a specific word. 

Linge? (lid+gunge)
Carap? (cap+crap)


----------



## Tribansman (26 Oct 2021)

There's a 1% chance of it raining in the next hour here


----------



## Tribansman (26 Oct 2021)

Just made a brew and stirred it with the spoon that had last been used for coffee.

That sound you can hear is the rule book being torn to pieces


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Oct 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I think the crap that gathers around lids/caps needs a specific word.
> 
> Linge? (lid+gunge)
> Carap? (cap+crap)



It has one, crud


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Notice anything odd?
> View attachment 615266



You've been photobombing again I see.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2021)

Ripple said:


> I'm at home.



Me too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is it there yet?



Yup washing hanging.

Apartment a mess again. It would help if I could stop doing creative type projects in the living room, but there's nowhere else.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It occurred to me today that I've never been to Halifax. Research reveals that it has a few decent beer outlets. I think I may pay a visit this weekend.


There's five as you look up the road opposite the railway station. One to your right, and a "few" in the Piece Hall*.


*They're not the cheapest though.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yup washing hanging.
> 
> Apartment a mess again. It would help if I could stop doing creative type projects in the living room, but there's nowhere else.


What about outside?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's five as you look up the road opposite the railway station. One to your right, and a "few" in the Piece Hall*.
> 
> 
> *They're not the cheapest though.


I'm at a bit of a disadvantage with the Piece Hall, though. I never saw it before they did it up. I'll more likely to end up at the craft beer places on Sunday and maybe something more traditional on Monday. ( Leave on Sunday, return on Tuesday.)


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I think the crap that gathers around lids/caps needs a specific word.
> 
> Linge? (lid+gunge)
> Carap? (cap+crap)


Wooden work though.


----------



## carpiste (26 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> You may have to de-goo your friend.
> 
> DAMHIKT...


Luckily its an old tree that died a few years ago. I think it should have been cut down early this year but covid stopped me getting over.... so it fell! I`m pretty sure it will be (almost) goo free 😄
I`ve booked to go over on Sunday on an early morning shuttle so I`ll see if it caused any damage. I`ve been told it fell over and hit my prized walnut tree!


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm at a bit of a disadvantage with the Piece Hall, though. I never saw it before they did it up. I'll more likely to end up at the craft beer places on Sunday and maybe something more traditional on Monday. ( Leave on Sunday, return on Tuesday.)


You'll never leave the Piece Hall in that case.

It used to be more independent, collector shops in there. Now they're all gone, replaced by "approved retailers".

The nearest Premier Inn was earmarked as an overflow should the hospital be overrun last year. Travel Lodge is a bit further away.


----------



## Tribansman (26 Oct 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It has one, crud


Not specific enough for me, that covers all manner of things. The stuff round lids has a particularly grim quality


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Not specific enough for me, that covers all manner of things. The stuff round lids has a particularly grim quality


Linge looks too much like French washing to me. Cap crap does it for me.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2021)

Bitsas supper tonight. The fridge looks much emptier with all the assorted tupperware tubs gone.

A rather fine result from the Emirates this evening.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Luckily its an old tree that died a few years ago. I think it should have been cut down early this year but covid stopped me getting over.... so it fell! I`m pretty sure it will be (almost) goo free 😄
> I`ve booked to go over on Sunday on an early morning shuttle so I`ll see if it caused any damage. I`ve been told it fell over and hit my prized walnut tree!



I hope there's not too much damage to the walnut tree. 

Coniferous wood will ooze goo for a fair while. There was one memorable occasion where Madam Lexi decided to perambulate through the log store the evening before a show. Cue panicked last-minute bath and mucho swearing from me.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Linge looks too much like French washing to me. Cap crap does it for me.


I'm with cap-crap, too 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2021)

Black bin day tomorrow..


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> And there's nowt odd about an extra hand. No arm to go with it you'll notice.


You know, we had ways of doing these things long before photoshop. Much of the terminology used for actions in photoshop were ones used in photography and developing.


----------



## carpiste (27 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> I hope there's not too much damage to the walnut tree.


I saw a photo sent to MrsC`s mobile. Not best quality but the poor tree didn`t look best 
At least it didn`t fall on my house or, worse, the neighbours sheds/ garage! 
I`ll find out the damage soon enough.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> I saw a photo sent to MrsC`s mobile. Not best quality but the poor tree didn`t look best
> At least it didn`t fall on my house or, worse, the neighbours sheds/ garage!
> I`ll find out the damage soon enough.



Ah man, that's poodoo, that is xxx


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2021)

It's early for me, but I fancy a nice long hot bath and a bit of a girly pamper session before bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about outside?



Brrr...

Anything too obnoxious to do indoors like spray painting takes place on the patio. I try to keep that sort of thing to a minimum though.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2021)

Dark outside and sounds blustery
Cat has been fed


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2021)

Sunrise just visible through the shutters.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2021)

I'm not up, yet.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2021)

First cuppa drank
First e mail sent


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2021)

I'm now up. A family meal has been planned for me this lunchtime. 
Cake with numerous candles might happen, too 🎂


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sunrise just visible through the shutters.


Never heard anyone call their eyelids that before.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> You know, we had ways of doing these things long before photoshop. Much of the terminology used for actions in photoshop were ones used in photography and developing.


Cut and paste ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Dark outside and sounds blustery
> Cat has been fed


The result of the cat being fed ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2021)

Fergal Sharky was speaking the truth on the Beeb a moment ago about river pollution !


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The result of the cat being fed ?


For once I can't blame him 😃


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2021)

Booster jab for me later


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Booster jab for me later


Pneumonia jab for me. That should make me fully jabbed for the year. Unless, of course, there's a jab that gives protection from Christmas that I don't know about.


----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pneumonia jab for me. That should make me fully jabbed for the year. Unless, of course, there's a jab that gives protection from Christmas that I don't know about.




I think you’ll find the Pneumonia jab is only needed once No boosters


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> I think you’ll find the Pneumonia jab is only needed once No boosters


Or is it 5 yearly.. I can't remember.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm at a bit of a disadvantage with the Piece Hall, though. I never saw it before they did it up. I'll more likely to end up at the craft beer places on Sunday and maybe something more traditional on Monday. ( Leave on Sunday, return on Tuesday.)


Saltaire might be worth a looksee if you're Oop North. I've always fancied going there!


----------



## rockyroller (27 Oct 2021)

97 mph wind gusts inProvincetown, MA


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Saltaire might be worth a looksee if you're Oop North. I've always fancied going there!


That's a top recommendation. It looks like it would be well worth it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Or is it 5 yearly.. I can't remember.


It looks like the 5-yearly jab is for underlying health conditions, otherwise it's a one-off for over 65s.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It looks like the 5-yearly jab is for underlying health conditions, otherwise it's a one-off for over 65s.


I bow to your superior knowledge..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I bow to your superior knowledge..


Well, the NHS's superior knowledge...


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's a top recommendation. It looks like it would be well worth it.



I'd echo Saltaire if you want a bit of decent history. Salts Mill and the Saltaire Brewery nearby. Or you could come to Dewsbury for our ... erm ... history and culture


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2021)

Bin's have bin emptied..


----------



## fossyant (27 Oct 2021)

The laptop and mouse have failed revival attempts. Cleaned the mouse electronics with electrical contact cleaner - looks like liquid got in the power switch - revives for a short while then won't switch on. Laptop still has about 15-20 keys that don't work. Phoned the insurance, and they said 'do the on-line report. That was duly done, on my, phone, and it allows you to add photos and a video showing the damage. They still haven't been in touch though !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Oct 2021)

I am travelling back in time to my youth ......well almost  l'm listening to Crosby,Stills, Nash and Young "The greatest hits" . Someone roll me a fat one , only kidding


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> I'd echo Saltaire if you want a bit of decent history. Salts Mill and the Saltaire Brewery nearby. Or you could come to Dewsbury for our ... erm ... history and culture


There's also the Salt Brewery in the town/village. Most of their core range beers have names related to the mill's fabric history - Jute, Hessian, Alpaca, etc, though there's also a New England IPA called Tram, presumably because the brewery is in the old tramshed. 
Actually, with two local breweries, it might be worth a separate trip....


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I am travelling back in time to my youth ......well almost  l'm listening to Crosby,Stills, Nash and Young "The greatest hits" . Someone roll me a fat one , only kidding


Having a well earned break from raking walnut tree leaves from the the drive, if you want the nuts you got to have the leaves.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Or is it 5 yearly.. I can't remember.


I was told 8 years but perhaps my memory is faulty again.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2021)

Booster jab done


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> 97 mph wind gusts inProvincetown, MA


Nor'Easter. Mind your helm.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I am travelling back in time to my youth ......well almost  l'm listening to Crosby,Stills, Nash and Young "The greatest hits" . Someone roll me a fat one , only kidding


I could, since it is legal for me, and i live just up the road from the dispensary.


----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Or is it 5 yearly.. I can't remember.





When I had mine I was told lt was for life No idea about if that only applies to over 65


----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I am travelling back in time to my youth ......well almost  l'm listening to Crosby,Stills, Nash and Young "The greatest hits" . Someone roll me a fat one , only kidding




Would that be Bing Crosby.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Would that be Bing Crosby.


Cheeky


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I could, since it is legal for me, and i live just up the road from the dispensary.


Are all the states the same ? i used to spend quite a bit of time in N Carolina and it seemed like there was a very open attitude to it or it may just have been where l was in Burke county ?


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2021)

Mild, grey and very blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well and spent the morning making a large batch of Cullen Skink 

Errands to run this afternoon. Amongst other things, I need to sort out a deficit in bubble wrap, milk and bread.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm now up. A family meal has been planned for me this lunchtime.
> Cake with numerous candles might happen, too 🎂



Happy birthday @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Happy birthday @PeteXXX


Thank you 🎂


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Booster jab done


Mine's tomorrow afternoon. I have to go to a different place this time but it's only a mile or so away.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2021)

Happy birthday @PeteXXX . I'll wrap your cake up so that you won't know what it is.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2021)

A very nice lunch of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with rillettes de porc, one with Polish cream cheese, plus a banana, a minneola and two 

Just killing some time right now before tootling off to do some errands. It's a matter of timing you see, as I want to hit Tesco when they clear the bakery...


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> The washer is almost at the end of its cycle.



Are you sending coded messages to the resistance again?


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Bottom right looks remarkably calm in spite of what is resting on her right shoulder....creepy or what ?



Top left seem amused.


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Me too.



Ready for visitors?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm now up. A family meal has been planned for me this lunchtime.
> Cake with numerous candles might happen, too 🎂


----------



## DCLane (27 Oct 2021)

Mundane to everyone but me is that I've finished writing all my lecture notes, slides, tutor notes and slides for the semester. So no more prep until January-ish.


----------



## carpiste (27 Oct 2021)

Arranged to have brake pads, front and rear, replaced along with 2 front tyres and wheel alignment tomorrow morning. I`ll be taking the bike if it`s reasonably dry to get back home. Pretty much all prepared for my trip to France at weekend


----------



## postman (27 Oct 2021)

I have been watching tree surgeons giving a tree a good haircut,what a fantastic job they have done.And so tidy no mess left behind.


----------



## carpiste (27 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> I have been watching tree surgeons giving a tree a good haircut,what a fantastic job they have done.and so tidy no mess left behind.


My poor Walnut tree has had a haircut from the Dog Damned Pine tree that fell on it!  Just hoping it will end up nicely trimmed and not turned into a Mohican!


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Thank you 🎂


Happy Birthday !


----------



## oldwheels (27 Oct 2021)

Another grey wet day. Got some garden clearing done between the showers and more kindling cut as the stove gets lit daily just now rather than being stoked up 24/7.
Spent an inordinate amount of time setting up a new [to me ]phone. Ages wasted trying to get my covid vaccination status app running as it did not appear to have transferred from the old phone. No dates of vaccine to be found but I then found out that the personal information which was there before has been removed due to an update. Only vaccination status can be scanned with a QR scanner. Aaaarrgh
The coop is getting stick for having practically no useful food in stock. It is classed as a convenience store apparently so 60% is preprepared junk food and lots of booze.
Not that I noticed since I rarely shop there anyway and try to get to Oban for shopping. Bacon and sausages I get locally produced and other meat products are available if could work out the system. It tends to be prepacked boxes which are not really what I want and collected at set times from an industrial unit.
The small ferry to Lochaline is back doing a shuttle service due to the volume of traffic trying to escape the weather so not all bad news.


----------



## pawl (27 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Cheeky



Yeh but I’m lovely with it


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Are you sending coded messages to the resistance again?



You've blown my cover now.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Saltaire might be worth a looksee if you're Oop North. I've always fancied going there!


Never seen much there, unless you view it as a whole. Nice model village.

Forgot, there's All Terrain Cycles in Salts Mill, Ellis Briggs in nearby Shipley.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> I'd echo Saltaire if you want a bit of decent history. Salts Mill and the Saltaire Brewery nearby. Or you could come to Dewsbury for our ... erm ... history and culture


The Minster, where upon the site, the first bishop of York is said to have preached.
The flea market, every Wednesday.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> When I had mine I was told lt was for life No idea about if that only applies to over 65


I never said a thing!!


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

Hopefully you're not over the hill @PeteXXX


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2021)

Left over Chinese chicken curry for lunch and then home made chicken and loads of vegetable broth for tea


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2021)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, folks.. 






Help yourself to some cake


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You've blown my cover now.


You can't blame me this time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, folks..
> View attachment 615384
> 
> 
> Help yourself to some cake



Happy Birthday....


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You can't blame me this time.



I don't see why not.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't see why not.


I do!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Never seen much there, unless you view it as a whole. Nice model village.
> 
> Forgot, there's All Terrain Cycles in Salts Mill, Ellis Briggs in nearby Shipley.


I did a quick look around on Street View and thought that it would be best to use a bike to get a feel for it overall. You cover more ground on a bike.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2021)

Fed myself with a big bowl of cullen skink, and then a jacket potato with beans and cheese.

Timed my trip to Tesco perfectly. I picked up two loaves of bread, croissants and scones from the bakery, plus a few other gubbins from the fruit & veg. The latter included several cucumbers, from which I will make my prize-winning pickle.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (27 Oct 2021)

I’ve just eaten a giant bag of peanut M&Ms all to myself and now feel a little bit


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I did a quick look around on Street View and thought that it would be best to use a bike to get a feel for it overall. You cover more ground on a bike.


Did you happen to notice the slope of the streets on street view.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you happen to notice the slope of the streets on street view.


Didn't look too bad. I did a bit of riding every road around these parts and with hilly areas with a mostly square grid lay out, it's easiest to follow the whole length of the more horizontal roads and take the steep roads up to the next horizonal road.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Didn't look too bad. I did a bit of riding every road around these parts and with hilly areas with a mostly square grid lay out, it's easiest to follow the whole length of the more horizontal roads and take the steep roads up to the next horizonal road.


Just so you know what to expect


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2021)

Bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2021)

Good morning... back to work today, There's very little routine so I'll have to catch up as a I go along. 

Also I'm supposed to have some kind of review with the managers in the next days...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2021)

Belated happy birthday @PeteXXX 
Bins are out ready for the mothership
Heavy arm and a bit tired I hope are the only side effects of my booster


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2021)

At work. Team leader just sent a message saying her train is 20 minutes late, so I'm on the first seminar and can decide what to do.

Mwahahaaaaa...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2021)

First cuppa drank
Office door opened 
Still dark outside


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2021)

Thanks @biggs682 

I'm up.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Yeh but I’m lovely with it


I'm always "thankful for small mercies"


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Arranged to have brake pads, front and rear, replaced along with 2 front tyres and wheel alignment tomorrow morning. I`ll be taking the bike if it`s reasonably dry to get back home. Pretty much all prepared for my trip to France at weekend


If you are heading SW anywhere near the Midi Pyrenees ,pack your wet weather gear. Rain is forecast for next week , it's a drag because up to now we have had blue skies and sun on most days. Have a good trip wherever you are going !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, folks..
> View attachment 615384
> 
> 
> Help yourself to some cake


"Soixante neuf" I say absolutely nothing more


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2021)

First e mail of the day starts with the phrase " company policy "


----------



## carpiste (28 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> If you are heading SW anywhere near the Midi Pyrenees ,pack your wet weather gear. Rain is forecast for next week , it's a drag because up to now we have had blue skies and sun on most days. Have a good trip wherever you are going !


I`m going to 36 I have a place near to Chateauroux. I`m expecting rain but I can cope with that as long as there is plenty of my favourite fizz on hand 😄🍾


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Oct 2021)

My upgrade to Windows 11 is waiting for me. Also Boaty McBoatface is at Greenwich. I could start the upgrade and wander off to have a look at the ship, leaving Windows to add one to itself all by itself. But I'm still at the planning stage so I'll have another tea.

My merino socks are very very warm.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2021)

Morning .
Grey but dry here.
Our weather peep said last night that the next few months could turn a lot colder and we could expect snow due to high pressure to the west which is blocking the movement of warmer air .


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2021)

MrsPete's laptop is now running W11. MrsPete would be happy to still run GEM desktop 
MrsPete does not like techy things to change


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete's laptop is now running W11. MrsPete would be happy to still run GEM desktop
> MrsPete does not like techy things to change


I can barely remember how to use Windows now after being on Mac for so long. I do still have one tucked away at the back of a cupboard in case this ever breaks down.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (28 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I can barely remember how to use Windows now after being on Mac for so long. I do still have one tucked away at the back of a cupboard in case this ever breaks down.



You’ll only have to wait for 72 hours worth of updates to install if ever you come to need it.


----------



## mybike (28 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> I have been watching tree surgeons giving a tree a good haircut,what a fantastic job they have done.And so tidy no mess left behind.



They're taking down the tree that dropped a branch outside at the moment. Rather a lot of noise, but they're efficiency is without a doubt. I'll miss the shade in the summer.


----------



## mybike (28 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, folks..
> View attachment 615384
> 
> 
> Help yourself to some cake


Are the numbers upside down?


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I can barely remember how to use Windows now after being on Mac for so long. I do still have one tucked away at the back of a cupboard in case this ever breaks down.



I've been on Linux for over 10 years now and haven't used a windows box since I retired, I'd struggle if I had to use windows again.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> I`m going to 36 I have a place near to Chateauroux. I`m expecting rain but I can cope with that as long as there is plenty of my favourite fizz on hand 😄🍾


Got you, thats the spirit ( sorry , fizz) have a great time 👍


----------



## mybike (28 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You can't blame me this time.


 His cover is very fragile.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Oct 2021)

might get our 1st frost of the year, tonight


----------



## mybike (28 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I've been on Linux for over 10 years now and haven't used a windows box since I retired, I'd struggle if I had to use windows again.



Whenever Mrs MY has a problem with her laptop I struggle to find my way around W10. I have no regrets about migrating to Linux.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My merino socks are very very warm.


toes were cold at bedtime, despite good socks, last night but then remembered we had a small electric heating pad. an hour of that, did the trick


----------



## tyred (28 Oct 2021)

Yet another day lying with my foot up on a pile of pillows.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Oct 2021)

I use my home MAC laptop to log into my Windows 10 work computer. so I can use Windows keyboard shortcuts (mostly control C & control V (for copy/paste) on the MAC. kinda weird


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Are all the states the same ? i used to spend quite a bit of time in N Carolina and it seemed like there was a very open attitude to it or it may just have been where l was in Burke county ?


No, in some states it is still quite illegal.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, in some states it is still quite illegal.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2021)

raleighnut said:


>


Happy belated birthday, @PeteXXX


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


>



*States where recreational marijuana is legal:*

Colorado
Washington
Alaska
Oregon
Washington, D.C.
California
Maine
Massachusetts
Nevada
Michigan
Vermont
Guam
Illinois
Arizona
Montana
New Jersey
South Dakota (a legalization measure was approved but is pending a lawsuit)
New York
Virginia
New Mexico
Connecticut


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2021)

Guam and Washington, D.C. are not states, BTW.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2021)

I've just sharpened the blade on the hand plane at work.

Judging by the state of the thing, it's been a while since someone last did this.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2021)

Hot squash time


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Guam and Washington, D.C. are not states, BTW.


No but l get your meaning 👍


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2021)

Mild, sunny and very blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning, I cleared up yesterday's shopping - other than the few chilled items, I left the rest in the car overnight, and I finally harvested my grapes and clipped the grape vine. I actually have a better harvest than I thought. I have also done some writing.

So this afternoon, I shall go apple picking in the community orchard as my crop didn't amount to over much, and the deer are scarfing the windfalls as soon as they hit the ground. And then, over the weekend, I shall make some grape and apple jelly.

Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2021)

Chilly but outside


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Oct 2021)

It's bigger than I'd pictured it and it's wearing its FloatyMcFloat Face.
]


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2021)

@Jenkins If you're near the supermarket in Felixstowe that begins with M and ends in ons, I'll be here for the next ½hr..👍


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2021)

Nice lunch of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with rillettes, one with cornish cheddar and chutney, plus a pear, a banana and the obligatory two


----------



## tyred (28 Oct 2021)

It's amazing that since my accident I have been bombarded with emails from "no win, no fee" lawyers and personal injury insurance companies. 

Clearly since having had my Covid vaccine, my 5G transmitter is working well and updating big brother on what I have been up to.


----------



## tyred (28 Oct 2021)

Mind you if I believed my obsessively anti- vax, Covid denying cousin and her husband it more than likely that the vaccine caused the car to drive into me🤔


----------



## rockyroller (28 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> It's amazing that since my accident I have been bombarded with emails from "no win, no fee" lawyers and personal injury insurance companies.
> 
> Clearly since having had my Covid vaccine, my 5G transmitter is working well and updating big brother on what I have been up to.


if you have the facebook app on your phone, be sure to go to settings & turn off the microphone for facebook. because it hears what you say & sends you ads based on what it hears


----------



## tyred (28 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> if you have the facebook app on your phone, be sure to go to settings & turn off the microphone for facebook. because it hears what you say & sends you ads based on what it hears


That's interesting. I didn't know that but will turn off the mic.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> That's interesting. I didn't know that but will turn off the mic.



Thats a new one to me, I've already turned of some of it, same with our friend google.


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> Thats a new one to me, I've already turned of some of it, same with our friend google.



I've now turned the mic off on both phone and tablet.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> It's amazing that since my accident I have been bombarded with emails from "no win, no fee" lawyers and personal injury insurance companies.
> 
> Clearly since having had my Covid vaccine, my 5G transmitter is working well and updating big brother on what I have been up to.


Similar happened to me after I snapped my Femur, I reckon someone at the hospital must have tipped them off maybe they get commission from the 'Ambulance chasers'


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2021)

Well that's thursday working day done and dusted


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2021)

Errands all done.

Also stopped off at the veg stall in the village and bought leeks, a swede and a big bunch of kale, and a bimble around the community orchard yielded a basket of apples, medlars and quince pears.

I see an apple & quince crumble on the horizon.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @Jenkins If you're near the supermarket in Felixstowe that begins with M and ends in ons, I'll be here for the next ½hr..👍


You missed me by 45 minutes. I'd popped in earlier on the way to work for some essentials - a pasta pot for lunch at work & 3 bottles of their own brand Yorkshire golden ale for afterwards.

I hope you've recovered from the disappointment of Felixstowe and the various queues around the Orwell Bridge.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Oct 2021)

Weather forecast for today was a bit mixed but still not actually rainig by lunchtime so got the trike out for a short run.
Since I start uphill and the wind was against me my knees protested a bit but evenyually calmed down. Traffic seemed ok at first but it came apparent that all the idiots were out today. There is a blind corner I am not very happy about and when I went round today two cars were parked on the roadway opposite the passing place so fortunately there was nothing coming or I would not be here as they had blocked my escape. Watching the sea eagles they said which in fact were buzzards. My reply had better not be put out in public. 
Further down another two cars blocking the road with arms waving out at the buzzard eagles. 
The service bus and several cars were stuck behind them but one must get ones priorities right.
I think the recent tv programmes have brought another wave of touroid as most places are shutting down for the winter and until this year we could look forward to a few months of relative peace.
Turned out a lovely day in the end so got some gardening done when I got home again.





That looks like the sea but is in fact blue sky as the clouds move away.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> You missed me by 45 minutes. I'd popped in earlier on the way to work for some essentials - a pasta pot for lunch at work & 3 bottles of their own brand Yorkshire golden ale for afterwards.
> 
> I hope you've recovered from the disappointment of Felixstowe and the various queues around the Orwell Bridge.


Oh, well.. Maybe next time! I'll wave to you from Harwich 👋👋


----------



## slowmotion (28 Oct 2021)

I've had an excellent sense of smell for as long as I can remember but, for the last two and a half weeks, The Plague has completely destroyed it.
I miss it terribly.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's bigger than I'd pictured it and it's wearing its FloatyMcFloat Face.
> ]
> View attachment 615456
> View attachment 615456
> ...


It's been based over in Harwich for the past couple of months (just to tie things in with @PeteXXX 's last message!)


----------



## Jenkins (28 Oct 2021)

Had the text to book my Covid booster jab this morning. Scheduled for Monday 15th Nov - the first day of my next full week of work.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's bigger than I'd pictured it and it's wearing its FloatyMcFloat Face.
> ]
> View attachment 615456
> View attachment 615456
> ...


Could you put a 50p next to it to get some idea of scale ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Could you put a 50p next to it to get some idea of scale ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2021)

I have come to the conclusion that Germans, for all their engineering genius, can't make a decent wood plane. I'm going to bring my Stanley #4 with me next time I go to visit the family so I have at least one that works.

This is my Stanley #4 demonstrating what a proper wood plane looks like:






This is what we have to use at work:






To be fair the one in front wasn't totally awful once the blade was vaguely sharp. I think it's an attempt to make a German wood plane that works as well as a Stanley but retains the wooden base. I'm not convinced...

The one at the back is a plastic thing of evil.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2021)

Full of cullen skink and kedgeree tonight.


----------



## gbb (28 Oct 2021)

Its our sons birthday tomorrow so we offered to have our grandaughters (8 and 12) if...if they decided to go for a meal. All very open, no decisions made.
Half an hour later, their mum rang and thanked us for the offer. My wife asked, are they staying overnight ?
Their mum said...looks like it, theyve already packed an overnight bag


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have come to the conclusion that Germans, for all their engineering genius, can't make a decent wood plane. I'm going to bring my Stanley #4 with me next time I go to visit the family so I have at least one that works.
> 
> This is my Stanley #4 demonstrating what a proper plane looks like:
> 
> ...


I worked as a wet tool grinder (what a strange job title!) at Stanley's when I was living in Sheffield. It is theoretically possible that I ground the base of that plane. 

I also worked for Bassett's making jelly babies in Sheffield so it's also theoretically possible that you chewed one I made.


----------



## gbb (28 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Full of cullen skink and kedgeree tonight.


Kedgeree, oooh, its years since i had that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Full of cullen skink and kedgeree tonight.



I'm pretty sure you can get treatment for that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I worked as a wet tool grinder (what a strange job title!) at Stanley's when I was living in Sheffield. It is theoretically possible that I ground the base of that plane.
> 
> I also worked for Bassett's making jelly babies in Sheffield so it's also theoretically possible that you chewed one I made.



That particular one was made in the 1960's, were you working then?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That particular one was made in the 1960's, were you working then?


That's me off the hook then! Mid-70s. I spent most of the 60s still in school. That model was pretty much on its way out. In fact it might already have been discontinued but I'm not a plane historian. The model I made most of was smaller though I worked on a few different models, both dry and wet ground. The dry grinding made your snot orange as the dust turned to rust, the wet grinding gave your clothes a permanent stone-washing till they fell apart.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2021)

6/7

Maggie let me down


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2021)

I upgraded to Windows 11.
There is a new Aldi in town, it just opened today.
Cheeseburger casserole for dinner.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I upgraded to Windows 11.
> There is a new Aldi in town, it just opened today.
> Cheeseburger casserole for dinner.


Upgrade and a new Aldi in town!
Almost too exciting for this thread.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have come to the conclusion that Germans, for all their engineering genius, can't make a decent wood plane. I'm going to bring my Stanley #4 with me next time I go to visit the family so I have at least one that works.
> 
> This is my Stanley #4 demonstrating what a proper wood plane looks like:
> 
> ...


I have a Jack Rebate plane. Similar in size and style to your No.4.


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2021)

Anyways, I have finished the chapter I've been working on, so time to put the writing away and head off to bed. Going to have to fight the cats for bed space as Poppy has bagged the pillows and Lexi is hogging the middle of the bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2021)

Morning dark outside and sounds windy 
Cat has been fed
Still got a heavy arm


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's me off the hook then! Mid-70s. I spent most of the 60s still in school. That model was pretty much on its way out. In fact it might already have been discontinued but I'm not a plane historian. The model I made most of was smaller though I worked on a few different models, both dry and wet ground. The dry grinding made your snot orange as the dust turned to rust, the wet grinding gave your clothes a permanent stone-washing till they fell apart.



I have another from the mid 70's. That one is inherited from my Granddad, so it stays in the workshop. The one pictured was bought on Ebay about eight years ago for about 12€ or 10 GBP. Such is the popularity of hand tools now that prices start at 70€ for a used example and about 150€ for a new one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2021)

In other news, the old smart phone I use as an alarm clock randomly decided that it wasn't going to beep today. Fortunately I have a fairly good inbuilt wake up mechanism which only went off half an hour too late, but it meant an annoyingly rushed morning.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2021)

First cuppa went down well
The local sneezer just sneezed
Office door opened


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have another from the mid 70's. That one is inherited from my Granddad, so it stays in the workshop. The one pictured was bought on Ebay about eight years ago for about 12€ or 10 GBP. Such is the popularity of hand tools now that prices start at 70€ for a used example and about 150€ for a new one.


Goodness me, this post has stirred a few memories. I had my own cabinet making business in the UK years ago . We made English oak traditional furniture for the home market and for export to the USA. Eventually l moved the whole operation to the Philippines and then China. It's a long and sometimes painful story but the bottom line is that l still have my Stanley smoothing plane like yours and what we referred to as a "shooter" , same design as the smoothing plane but with a very long sole for planing the edges of boards to be glued together, or "shot" together .
Maybe l will try to find them and take a group photograph for old times sake


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2021)

Morning!
They were just talking about Shrinkflation on the Beeb just now . Mars bars being smaller but remaining the same price as an example . They were saying that retailers are doing it now to recoup losses .
So be careful when buying online ! The images you see may be actual size !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2021)

I was full of the joys of spring earlier ! I think a dream might have sparked it off !
The dream consisted of me buying some period style clothes for a classic bike, a pair of white trousers with a cord tie belt , a long sleeve top and a cloth cap . Almost a bit like "Where's Wally ?  It seems that it would be more suitable for a penny farthing !  I woke up at that point and then started thinking about the adverts aimed at people of my age on TV. Equity Release! Pre Paid Funerals! Care Homes! Gated bungalows (Stepford with guard towers !). What happened to the awning adverts ?


----------



## DCLane (29 Oct 2021)

I'm off to Manchester twice today; first to pick up a desk / cabinets / chair set to replace the desk I got from Freecycle 18 years ago  I've paid £20 for the set, which represents an infinite increase 

Then back to Manchester for this evening's Manchester track league where I'm in the slowest group. At least I know where I belong


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2021)

Forgot to mention.. I'm up.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2021)

A large bank of storm cloud has drifted west leaving behind some nice blue sky .
I have locked Georgie in for a while . He was playing with a mouse in the garden . I'm not sure if he had killed it or not, I will go out in a while to see . Georgie is desperate to go outside .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2021)

I'm up, laundry on, showered, washing up begun. It's going to be one of those domestic days.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Forgot to mention.. I'm up.



Well done sirrah.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2021)

Granddaughter is coming round later to earn some pocket money by helping MrsPete with the housework. 
I usually assist, but it's time for her (granddaughter) to work for her money!


----------



## gbb (29 Oct 2021)

Busy week off, decorated and carpeted a spare room, visitors yesterday, not much 'us' time. Today we half planned to take the dog to Hunstanton, just to let him (and us) run and enjoy being out by the sea. Weather has deteriorated somewhat...nah, sorry dog.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2021)

Had a Facebook reply From one of my sporting heroes this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2021)

I'm off to work soon 😔


----------



## rockyroller (29 Oct 2021)

dave r said:


> I've now turned the mic off on both phone and tablet.


If I remember correctly it's the mic setting for individual apps, not the mic, in general, on the device


----------



## rockyroller (29 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Forgot to mention.. I'm up.


oh yeah, good point, guess I'm up as well


----------



## rockyroller (29 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm off to work soon 😔


don't dread it, you're not alone. see ya later!


----------



## rockyroller (29 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm up, laundry on, showered, washing up begun. It's going to be one of those domestic days.


can ya do some socks for me?


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> If I remember correctly it's the mic setting for individual apps, not the mic, in general, on the device



Correct, mines turned off for facebook but on for messenger, we have regular video calls on messenger from our eldest lad so need it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Upgrade and a new Aldi in town!
> Almost too exciting for this thread.


I know, life in the upper Midwest U.S. is just a roller coaster ride to adventure...


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Granddaughter is coming round later to earn some pocket money by helping MrsPete with the housework.
> I usually assist, but it's time for her (granddaughter) to work for her money!



Will she be paid as much as you?


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2021)

Looks like I'm getting my laptop repaired. Went to a local shop and he just said he can't get the parts. Popped to another place in a nearby mill. Blimey, it was a scruffy unit, but stacked head high with computers everywhere, and he said he had another 3 rooms of similar size. Health and safety nightmare walking round. Said I've got to get a quote for the insurance about whether the machine can be repaired. I said the hinges were bonded as it's an issue on these. He immediately said is it a HP Envy J - series, it's the only bad thing about them. Anyway he's going to repair the hinges and replace the keyboard for £110 plus VAT. My excess is £50, so I just said, here you go. I know the keyboards alone are £35.


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2021)

Not feeling well today. 

Bunged up head, and very tired.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Oct 2021)

Grey overcast day but not raining and not a breath of wind.
Feel completely knackered so having a rest day.
Did go and dig up the last of my potatoes and got a large bucketful from 3 shaws which I will give to the guy who cuts my grass in return for a donation of petrol for his mower. He also cuts the verges on the other side of the street where our cars are parked.
Paid another bill for the flat renovation in Aberdeen which has been ongoing for the last couple of years. One day it may actually get finished, hopefully fairly soon. Not sure what is going to happen to it after that as it is really my younger son's property now. Sell or rent? 
Paying by direct transfer from Virgin Money which has taken over the Clydesdale Bank is a bit of a faff and needs my Macbook as well as mobile phone. The phone keys are too small to do it confidently which is why I use the Macbook but you have to log in on the phone and Macbook and at the end confirm payment on the phone. I suppose it may add some security.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2021)

Mild, occasionally showery and VERY blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning doing paperwork and then printing stuff (did it before the rain came, as the printer is in the utility room behind the garage), plus I sorted out the fruit I foraged yesterday.

This afternoon, I shall cook the kale I bought, and peel, core and cook the quince pears, as they are damaged and will not keep.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## postman (29 Oct 2021)

Sadly this year has been a no cycling year October 2020 was my last ride,this stupid hydrocele and the blokes instructions of no exercise.So I have just cleaned and polished an already clean bike,wrapped it up and said goodnight see you in springtime if the nhs operate on me.It's been a rotten cycling year.I have tried the bus to get to places but it's not worth the hassle.Got to say I have had some dark days because of it.


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2021)

postman said:


> Sadly this year has been a no cycling year October 2020 was my last ride,this stupid hydrocele and the blokes instructions of no exercise.So I have just cleaned and polished an already clean bike,wrapped it up and said goodnight see you in springtime if the nhs operate on me.It's been a rotten cycling year.I have tried the bus to get to places but it's not worth the hassle.Got to say I have had some dark days because of it.



Have you thought about some gentle cycling - if it doesn't give you pain, I'd do it. Having suffered some issues down there for a few years myself.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2021)

Today's luncheon consisted of one slice of wholemeal toast (last slice in the loaf) with rilettes, plus two crumpets, one with marmite and one with choccy spread, plus a pear, a banana and two 

It is currently not raining.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Oct 2021)

Been hearing lately about tension between Taiwan and China. Son is just back from Taiwan and says it is all media hype and happens every year at Taiwan National Day. 
The problems with getting and fitting new smoke alarms has also been taken out of my hands. DIL's brother is a spark and knows all the regulations and can get the whole system at trade prices. Saves me a lot of hassle.😄


----------



## DCLane (29 Oct 2021)

I've apparently won a prize in a radio web competition, but I don't know what it is yet. The suspense ... 

Previously I've won a car, holidays, cash, £5k of women's clothes  , and a trip to Dublin to be rubbed down in Croke Park half-time in the gaelic final by scantily clad ladies (SWMBO said "NO!" to that one  ) amongst other things.

I'll have to wait and see! Knowing my current circumstances it'll be a tin of pet food 

(Edit: I _did_ win 3 months of cat food last winter, so that's not impossible)


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Will she be paid as much as you?


Eventually lol


----------



## pawl (29 Oct 2021)

Is there really such a dire shortage of HGV.drivers Drove up to Stoke via the M1 and A50.It is some time I have driven any distance but there did seem to be more HGV about than I nor remember 
Returning in the evening the lay bye’s on the A50 we’re quite full of lorries parked overnight


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2021)

The two quinces and some apples are stewing with spices and dried fruit. That'll go with custard, later.

Also prepped some of the kale that I bought yesterday. I sort of rather fancy some bubble & squeak drenched in dripping and bacon lardons.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Eventually lol


Is she going for the Heavy Goods Vacuuming licence then?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2021)

This afternoon I successfully intercepted my delivery driver on the street and showed him where I lived. His last attempt was a complete failure and I had to take the car and a trolley half a mile up the road to collect.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2021)

One Marin prepped for tomorrows am ride hopefully 
Friday hooter has sounded 
Tea is cooking and the weekend is calling


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2021)

I have just sneezed.

Anyways, time for a


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have just sneezed.
> 
> Anyways, time for a


Bless you.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have just sneezed.
> 
> Anyways, time for a


Gezuntheid..


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2021)

Thank you.

There is a surfeit of cat hair in the vicinity. Most, but not all, attached to a cat.


----------



## tyred (29 Oct 2021)

I currently have five different books on the go


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2021)

I have cut my finger nails and ponied up for the TV license.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2021)

Right, time to go and feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Oct 2021)

is it 5 o'clock somewhere yet? doing massive rescheduling & we've got the business owner calling the wrong customers & the sales reps. giving me weekend dates instead of weekdays ....


----------



## rockyroller (29 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have cut my finger nails and ponied up for the TV license.


terrible, remember when crummy TV was free? now we have to pay for crummy TV


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2021)

My car is slowly coming along. I may have to make a new air intake as I have taken too much off the other side.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2021)

pawl said:


> Is there really such a dire shortage of HGV.drivers Drove up to Stoke via the M1 and A50.It is some time I have driven any distance but there did seem to be more HGV about than I nor remember
> Returning in the evening the lay bye’s on the A50 we’re quite full of lorries parked overnight


I found the same thing on the M1 coming down from Sheffield a few weeks ago .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2021)

I went out and caught fish and chips this evening . The chip shop was very busy tonight .
The fish and chips were very nice .


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> I've apparently won a prize in a radio web competition, but I don't know what it is yet. The suspense ...
> 
> Previously I've won a car, holidays, cash, £5k of women's clothes  , and *a trip to Dublin to be rubbed down in Croke Park half-time in the gaelic final by scantily clad ladies* (SWMBO said "NO!" to that one  ) amongst other things.
> 
> ...


Hurling or football?
What sort of competition did you enter to win that.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2021)

Yet more of early next year filled in with days or evenings out in Cambridge & Nottingham. Four lots of gig tickets and two nights in hotels with the money left over this month. I've even set alerts for when the cheap rail tickets go on sale. Just need to get the leave from work approved...


----------



## tyred (29 Oct 2021)

Fireworks season again.

Sounds like a new world war has started outside


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> Fireworks season again.
> 
> Sounds like a new world war has started outside


We've a week of it over here. 
Someone's started early this year.


----------



## tyred (29 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> We've a week of it over here.
> Someone's started early this year.


It amazes me that so many of these people who moan about the rising cost of gas/petrol /electricity /etc and say they have no money can afford to buy fireworks.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have another from the mid 70's. That one is inherited from my Granddad, so it stays in the workshop. The one pictured was bought on Ebay about eight years ago for about 12€ or 10 GBP. Such is the popularity of hand tools now that prices start at 70€ for a used example and about 150€ for a new one.


I have a confession to make, my much travelled tools have been hidden away and shamefully neglected for some years. So when l opened my tool box and found not just tools but memories , l was consumed by guilt and now l am in the process of cleaning them and recalling the life l had in far flung parts of the world. I will post photos of some of the tools l have had for the best part of fifty years and one or two unique ones that were made for me by my Chinese employees.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2021)

Cullen skink followed by chicken, triple-cooked chips, tomato salad and onion and caper mayonnaise. 

I had to abandon all hope of dessert.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> terrible, remember when crummy TV was free? now we have to pay for crummy TV



Doesn't work quite that way here in the UK.

There's plenty enough decent free-to-air / free streaming TV here in the UK, but you have to cough up for a licence to be able to use it. Only radio here is totally free. Although you used to have to have a licence for radios as well.

Basically, the license fee funds the BBC, which does not receive any revenue from advertising, but you also need said licence to be able to watch commercial TV as well.


----------



## tyred (29 Oct 2021)

I've found a documentary on Mary Shelley to watch on YouTube.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> I've found a documentary on Mary Shelsley to watch on YouTube.


Mary who?


----------



## tyred (29 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mary who?


Mary Shelley. Not sure what the Autocorrect thought it was doing.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> Mary Shelley. Not sure what the Autocorrect thought it was doing.


And she's giving you some ideas.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> And she's giving you some ideas.


Well, he's got the body parts from 5 books, join them together and you'll have a Frankenbuch. A modular Prometheus....


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Mary who?



A Mary who fancied doing a hillclimb...


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, he's got the body parts from 5 books, join them together and you'll have a Frankenbuch. A modular Prometheus....


Well, he has gone quiet since.
I wonder if there's been any power outage's near him.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2021)

I have a lingering suspicion that I forgot to put National Amnesia Day in my diary for today. I keep on having to take second runs at things I was about to do but couldn't remember what that thing was. I've been fairly successful at remembering, though, but setting off twice to do anything once seems a little inefficient to me.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have a lingering suspicion that I forgot to put National Amnesia Day in my diary for today. I keep on having to take second runs at things I was about to do but couldn't remember what that thing was. I've been fairly successful at remembering, though, but setting off twice to do anything once seems a little inefficient to me.


Have you remembered what you forgot yet?


----------



## DCLane (29 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hurling or football?
> What sort of competition did you enter to win that.



It was a radio one through what's now Absolute Radio to go to the gaelic football final as part of some Irish shower brand they were promoting.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> It was a radio one through what's now Absolute Radio to go to the gaelic football final as part of some Irish shower brand they were promoting.


Who was second choice, taking your place, do you know.


----------



## DCLane (29 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Who was second choice, taking your place, do you know.



There wasn't a second place for this, just the winner. I took up part of the prize, but missed the 'fun' bit.

With some prizes there's a commitment to engage in things for the promoter, but there wasn't with this. So I got a weekend away, all expenses paid, but no promotional stuff.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> There wasn't a second place for this, just the winner. I took up part of the prize, but missed the 'fun' bit.
> 
> With some prizes there's a commitment to engage in things for the promoter, but there wasn't with this. So I got a weekend away, all expenses paid, but no promotional stuff.


It didn't involve the women's clothing you'd won did it?


----------



## DCLane (30 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> It didn't involve the women's clothing you'd won did it?



No, that was an ITV win in 2008: £5k cash plus £5k of ladies clothing. SWMBO had a spending spree 

I won the car (cash to buy a car), again from ITV, later that year.


A Channel 4 / Jack Daniels prize of a trip to Nashville plus Lynchburg for a gig (Guy Garvey, Richard Hawley/Frank Black) around 2010 _did_ include some ... erm ... interestingly-clad individuals serving drinks and BBQ food. It was part of the JD Set TV programme and a memorable weekend away. Lynchburg is in a dry county though, so no alcohol purchases, not that I drink alcohol these days.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2021)

Time for some miles


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles


Submarine required here. Been raining almost constantly last couple of days.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> No, that was an ITV win in 2008: £5k cash plus £5k of ladies clothing. SWMBO had a spending spree
> 
> I won the car (cash to buy a car), again from ITV, later that year.
> 
> ...


No need for explanation over the clothing . Your secret is safe with me !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2021)

Morning.
It looks to be wet and miserable outside from what I can see. I have got to go out and get my booster jab in a while .
It seems as though I was celebrating Amnesia Day yesterday !  I thought I had posted yesterday! 
My mind must have been on other things .  Vacuuming , dusting , blocking off the chimney and my model .
Georgie has just come up onto the bed to let me know how wet it is outside!  He is insisting that I stroke him !


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Submarine required here. Been raining almost constantly last couple of days.


We have been quite lucky only the occasional showers . 
Did 22 miles so just enough to stretch the legs


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2021)

☔


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> We have been quite lucky only the occasional showers .
> Did 22 miles so just enough to stretch the legs


I did 4.3 miles..........sadly on foot in full waterproofs!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I did 4.3 miles..........sadly on foot in full waterproofs!


Well done . 
First cuppa drank
And it's raining here now


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well done .
> First cuppa drank
> And it's raining here now


I sent it down that way. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2021)

Granddaughter is playing football this morning so, as I'm going to get wet spectating, I might as well get wet riding the 12 miles there & back, too...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2021)

Grey and wet outside but tea tastes good, and I don't need to go out in it for at least half an hour, and that will only be a 10 yard dash from flats to car and back, and you can have too many ands in a sentence.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Oct 2021)

Dull start to the day again but not raining. In fact looks like it may clear up completely as clouds move away. At least we did not have the heavy rain which has caused flood havoc in many places.
We often seem to be in a little pocket which misses some of the bad weather and it can be a nice day here and terrible 10 miles away.
Couple of years ago we had sunshine but thunder rumbling in the distance. My neighbour at that time worked for the local council and after reports of heavy rain was asked to go and report on the condition of bridges at Loch na Keal about 12 miles away.
His report was 4 words. "There are no bridges."


----------



## mybike (30 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> Fireworks season again.
> 
> Sounds like a new world war has started outside



Yep, an artillery barrage started up last night at a ~2230 when I was walking the dog. She got very excited.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Oct 2021)

I think Halloween weekend will be the last for our black cat. can't tell by looking at him


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I think Halloween weekend will be the last for our black cat


Sad news.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2021)

I have been and had my booster jab . There were quite a lot of people there. It was a bit like playing a large board game having to move to the next square. Had to wait 15 minutes before going home . No side affects at the moment .
We have had quite a few showers. It is lovely and sunny in-between them .


----------



## tyred (30 Oct 2021)

Some twit on the radio says it is 55 days to The day in honour of the patron Saint of shopkeepers Christmas.


----------



## StuAff (30 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> Some twit on the radio says it is 55 days to The day in honour of the patron Saint of shopkeepers Christmas.


Stop swearing.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Oct 2021)

"The road less travelled" l know l have stolen that phrase but mine was literally travelled by only a few people from my background. I am ashamed to say that my hand tools were consigned to their old black box and there they have rested until l saw the post by Andy in Germany. Not sure how many photos l am allowed to download but here goes :


Whats in the box ??



Paring chisels , straight and cranked , half round and flat all with boxwood handles

Shoulder and smoothing planes


Mortice and bevel edged chisels

Carving chisels

Squares and a sliding bevel

Gauges etc.

"shooter" and smoothing
I've run out of download space there is more from my life as a travelling "woodbutcher"


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2021)

Cool, blustery and with a mix of sunshine and showers here chez Casa Reynard.

But urgh, my head hurts... Was up stupid late last night researching where best to buy a refurbed laptop from, and what compromises, if any, that I'm happy to make. The idea of pre-installed software (MS Office) is rather nice,, as are some of the cheaper deals, but I think I'd rather go for a grade A machine with a full 1-year warranty.

Am still looking at a Lenovo T430, as it seems to offer really good bang-for-buck.

This old laptop (Sony Vaio) works well as long as I don't go anywhere near Facebook, Ebay, Paypal or use Firefox. It absolutely hates Firefox and keeps locking up. And some websites just won't work at all. Looked back, all the issues I've been having coincide with the Win 11 release date. Coincidence? I think not...

Fortunately it looks like Photoshop CS2, Breezebrowser are compatible with Win 10. Office XP looks dodgy.

Anyways, I'm listening to Leicester v Arsenal.

It is almost time for lunch.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2021)

I love it when the forecast is wrong!! 

All dressed up in waterproofs ready for the (non existent) rain. Apart from a bit of drizzle when I left it was OK. Breezy, though. 

Oh, and Granddaughter's team won 6-3 with her scoring a hat trick ♥️


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Oct 2021)

I'm not allowed to download any more photos CC has run out of space
However l can tell you that with these tools l trained young and not so young guys in Peoples Republic of China , Vietnam, Thailand and Philippines to make furniture by hand . I had the best time any sane person could have wished for .


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2021)

Well the sun's out


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Oct 2021)

More camera gear ordered, and it is still shy of 9 a.m. here. Should complete my rig, though, except for gig gear, which I can (and have in the past) build for myself.


----------



## carpiste (30 Oct 2021)

Up late. big lie in and now about to watch my team before loading the car and getting on route to France!
Good win for Reynards team I see. That`s a huge change around in recent form. Guess I`ll be back online in a day or two


----------



## gbb (30 Oct 2021)

Booster and flu jab done this morning.
Flu jab is a funny one, i dont normally feel the need, possibly had flu 3 or 4 times in my life../but its there, so am i, why not


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Oct 2021)

carpiste said:


> Up late. big lie in and now about to watch my team before loading the car and getting on route to France!
> Good win for Reynards team I see. That`s a huge change around in recent form. Guess I`ll be back online in a day or two


Bon voyage !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2021)

England have taken 2 wickets against Australia in the T20s. 8 for 2. That's an excellent start.
15 for 3! Excellenter continuation.
21 for 4. Excellentest!
52 for 5. More excellentest.
Bit of an Australian recovery but now 98 for 6.
110 for 7. 110 for 8! 119 for 9.
125 all out on the final ball.
If Australia lose this, they'll be so angry that they'll go on to win the final.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Oct 2021)

Condors are doin' it for themselves.

https://www.the-scientist.com/news-...enesis-discovered-in-california-condors-69359


----------



## postman (30 Oct 2021)

The window man has been to measure up the windows,we are one step closer to having them replaced.He says work has been mental,they are so busy,people have extra money due to not going away,but a story he told of his mum.Who had gone to Malta on a break before lockdown.Holiday makers who arrived after lockdown were made to stay inside their rooms and food and essentials were left outside the doors,and stay in their rooms they had to.What a start to a holiday.Anyway it looks like early December for fitting.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Oct 2021)

Blue sky mid morning so out on trike. Black clouds immediately rolled in and it rained heavily on me.
Just now heard some noise on my wheely bins outside the kitchen window. Hail.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2021)

Weather forecast is not good for tomorrow am so might go out early before the rain but will see. 
Rice pudding and jam for pudding was yummy


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> Some twit on the radio says it is 55 days to The day in honour of the patron Saint of shopkeepers Christmas.


This one?
https://cornershopkeeper.wordpress.com/tag/the-patron-saint-of-shopkeeping/

He is a twit though, it's 56 days, not 55.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> This one?
> https://cornershopkeeper.wordpress.com/tag/the-patron-saint-of-shopkeeping/
> 
> He is a twit though, it's 56 days, not 55.



He'll be right tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> He'll be right tomorrow.


If he doesn't carry on counting down from an incorrect number.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2021)

>55 is fine for me. Always will be....


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2021)

My arm is starting to ache. Strangely it isn't where the injection was .
I had a bit of a go at doing some more work on my model . At first it didn't seem as though I was making any progress . I was about to give up for today but I continued and gradually made a bit of an impression on the model . The right hand side is now beginning to resemble the left-hand side . I have put it away for the evening now .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My arm is starting to ache. Strangely it isn't where the injection was .
> I had a bit of a go at doing some more work on my model . At first it didn't seem as though I was making any progress . I was about to give up for today but I continued and gradually made a bit of an impression on the model . The right hand side is now beginning to resemble the left-hand side . I have put it away for the evening now .


I had around 24 hours of sore muscles in the upper arm (but lower down than the actual injection site) and a poor night because it was the shoulder that I normally sleep on. If it's similar, it eases after a day and then only hurts when you poke it. Which, when you think about it, you really don't need to do. Because if you need to poke yourself to know if it hurts that's only because it doesn't.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2021)

Had a good evening's yellow stickering in Tesco. 

Came home with sirloin steak, ox cheek, stewing beef, sausages, basa, sea trout, breaded squid rings, cooked chicken, ham, pork pies, potatoes, pointy cabbage, mange tout, cucumber, spinach, strawberries, tortilla wraps and a job lot of bagels. The bagels were reduced to 8p a pack, would've been rude not to, really. 

Oh, and I may have had a snaccident with a box of min spys... 

Anyways, now a  and some popcorn and MOTD on the telly.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2021)

Also been doing some homework re laptop.

It's now a toss-up between the Lenovo T430, which has an optical drive, and, for £50 more, a T460 with a much newer processor plus an external optical drive... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2021)

@tyred, you're aware there's a yellow thunderstorm warning in effect over there.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Also been doing some homework re laptop.
> 
> It's now a toss-up between the Lenovo T430, which has an optical drive, and, for £50 more, a T460 with a much newer processor plus an external optical drive... Decisions, decisions...


Go for the built-in optical drive. You don't want to drag along another box and PSU when you go on holiday.......and you probably don't need a faster processor anyway.
Resist the terrible "I must upgrade" bollocks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Oct 2021)

Rode the Raleigh tourer to town, just to see if there was anything going on. Just a beautiful autumn day.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Go for the built-in optical drive. You don't want to drag along another box and PSU when you go on holiday.......and you probably don't need a faster processor anyway.
> Resist the terrible "I must upgrade" bollocks.



Umm, what are these holidays of which you speak?  My current laptop has an optical drive - I do use it, but not a great deal anymore, because a USB stick is a much easier way to transfer and share files. I might watch the odd DVD, but that's about it, so losing it would not be a big thing.

I should say, this laptop is 15 years old (Windows Vista, 1Gb RAM, Centrino Duo processor) and really struggles with internet stuff now. The problems I've been having started around the date Win 11 was released, and I think it's no coincidence. But there's nothing wrong with this machine otherwise as far as I can tell, so I'll still carry on using it for things I don't need the internet for.

FYI, the T430 dates from 2012, the T460 from 2016. So the later machine is still no spring chicken. The ones I'm looking at both have 8Gb RAM and a 256 Gb SSD, but it's just which would future-proof me better...


----------



## Kempstonian (31 Oct 2021)

Aren't Arsenal a nice team, to give all the others a nine point start? 

After the third game, how many people would have put money on them being within three points of Man City after ten games? I wouldn't have!


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Aren't Arsenal a nice team, to give all the others a nine point start?
> 
> After the third game, how many people would have put money on them being within three points of Man City after ten games? I wouldn't have!



All of a sudden, it's just clicked... Still get the wibbles though, because you just *expect* something to go horribly pear-shaped.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2021)

Anyways, I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Kempstonian (31 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> All of a sudden, it's just clicked... Still get the wibbles though, because you just *expect* something to go horribly pear-shaped.


Well it clicked because for those three matches Arteta didn't have his first team players all fit and able to play. Now he does. Also nobody considers those matches in detail. The first was against a newly promoted Brentford who did what newly promoted sides often do - attack and really go for a result. It worked, and they have continued to give other top sides some trouble. Then the next two matches were against Man City and Chelsea. The pundits wouldn't have given Arsenal a chance against either of them, so the losses were really no surprise (especially with a weakened team).


----------



## DCLane (31 Oct 2021)

Up at 4am to drive to today's national hillclimb. Son no. 2's taking a few months off racing after this to focus on his A-levels: I won't miss the early starts.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2021)

Not up early enough to get out before the rain so will go and do some spannering in the garage.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2021)

Morning.
It doesn't look any lighter this morning despite the extra hour!  Could be due to the nasty weather outside !


----------



## DCLane (31 Oct 2021)

It's wet at Winnat's Pass. Very wet. And windy. Only the brave, or stupid, would race uphill here this morning  Hillclimbers are a strange bunch, and the national hillclimb brings out the oddest.

Despite the weather there are about 300 going up. Plus photographers, spectators, etc. Should be interesting. As I'm not entered this year I'm only riding to the start.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had around 24 hours of sore muscles in the upper arm (but lower down than the actual injection site) and a poor night because it was the shoulder that I normally sleep on. If it's similar, it eases after a day and then only hurts when you poke it. Which, when you think about it, you really don't need to do. Because if you need to poke yourself to know if it hurts that's only because it doesn't.


Yes! Similar here. My arm hurts on the opposite side to my bicep.


----------



## cookiemonster (31 Oct 2021)

View: https://media.giphy.com/media/bcKmIWkUMCjVm/giphy.gif


What's the gossip?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2021)

I'm up. 
It's bed changing day. 

These have to be done in the correct order.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2021)

S*ds Law!  Most of the time things for sale remain on book of faces way beyond the date they were sold ! Just when I wanted to get a picture of something the advert has been removed !


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2021)

Well back indoors now 
First cuppa drank
Raining here


----------



## raleighnut (31 Oct 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's wet at Winnat's Pass. Very wet. And windy. Only the brave, or stupid, would race uphill here this morning  Hillclimbers are a strange bunch, and the national hillclimb brings out the oddest.
> 
> Despite the weather there are about 300 going up. Plus photographers, spectators, etc. Should be interesting. As I'm not entered this year I'm only riding to the start.


I seem to remember a good pub in Castleton.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2021)

Ooh, I found an extra hour this morning. I think it's the same one I lost earlier in the year.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2021)

Wet and windy or as the forecast puts it "heavy rain and a fresh breeze".
The vessel anchored down the Sound has given up probably due to the bad weather. Most likely the research vessel Calanus which has been ablaze with lights all night and comes from the Marine Research place near Oban.
The Sound can be deceptive. Once when my younger son was a commercial diver the 48ft boat he was on was taking it green over the bow he said. Mind you they were probably on full power looking for a small fishing boat which had gone missing.


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2021)

raleighnut said:


> I seem to remember a good pub in Castleton.




It is some time since I visited Castletown I first remember correctly there is a good cafe Think it’s called the Three Roofs The mention of Castleton as I haven’t been there for quite a few years I may go when the Christmas lights are switched on Usually have a good display


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2021)

I've done three MTB rides around Castleton. All in winter 






February 2019.. Cavedale, Rushup Lane Mam Tor and down the landslide road.. Snow, ice and minus 4c






First ride of a two day trip. The second day ended on 13 miles on Rushup Edge when my mates seat post snapped. Not easy riding without a saddle 

I wish I could still do this sort of stuff


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2021)

Well, that was a gusty bit of wind!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Oct 2021)

Perfect weather in Leicester for indoor riding.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Oct 2021)

Just found a jar of mincemeat in the cupboard with a best before date of October 2021. Going to make a batch of mince pies


----------



## fossyant (31 Oct 2021)

Grim oop North. Wouldn't fancy a hill climb event in this.


----------



## carpiste (31 Oct 2021)

Good morning from sunny France  Got here a couple of hours ago, done about half the cleaning and put the heater on so I`ll have hot water later. Going to have a few hours kip then back to the cleaning and food. I`ve already had a look at the bikes. They obviously need the tyres pumping up but I put some air in the and they seem to be ok  The biggest problem is the amount of wet leaves down some of the lanes. I`ll have to watch out for slippage when I do get out.
My poor Walnut tree has suffered from the pine tree falling on it. It`ll be a bit of time before the pine is fully cleared and I can see the damage in full before I decide what to do with it. I`m hoping it can be saved. Kip time


----------



## rockyroller (31 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sad news.


thank you. yes, yesterday was tragic. this morning was rough too. Stormy, our black cat is in a better place now & not suffering anymore. the rest of us ... we'll need more time


----------



## rockyroller (31 Oct 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just found a jar of mincemeat in the cupboard with a best before date of October 2021. Going to make a batch of mince pies


whew, that was close!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Oct 2021)

Not one to blow my own trumpet, but the mince pies are blooming lovely, I made 14, I don't think they are going to last long.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2021)

Pretty sure our area of Northamptonshire has just been hit by a tornado

Loads of trees down everywhere. 


Anything your way @PeteXXX @Drago ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Pretty sure our area of Northamptonshire has just been hit by a tornado
> 
> Loads of trees down everywhere.
> 
> ...



Just been on the local news, a tornado hit Wellingborough at 10:15 this morning, at 10:30 it had blown itself out leaving £15 million pounds of improvements to the town centre


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2021)

A minor triumph this morning. It only took me half an hour to reset my car clock. Had to take the usual advice tho'. 
"When all else fails read the instruction book." 
Found the relevant bit in the end on the second last page and it only took anther 10 minutes to finish the job.


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Not one to blow my own trumpet, but the mince pies are blooming lovely, I made 14, I don't think they are going to last long.





Not if I and other cc’s in the locality find out we’re you live Oh and by the way I would like a coffee liberally laced with brandy


----------



## mybike (31 Oct 2021)

Happy Reformation Day.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> A minor triumph this morning. It only took me half an hour to reset my car clock. Had to take the usual advice tho'.
> "When all else fails read the instruction book."
> Found the relevant bit in the end on the second last page and it only took anther 10 minutes to finish the job.



Our car clock will get changed the next time I get in it, it might be a while, I have come to really hate driving.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Pretty sure our area of Northamptonshire has just been hit by a tornado
> 
> Loads of trees down everywhere.
> 
> ...


Yep..! Loads of trees down and roads blocked. 
I walked to my daughter's via Lings Woods and there are big old trees strewn everywhere.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2021)

Very, very blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. The early rain buggered off a couple of hours ago.

I have cleaned and prepared the fruit for my apple and grape jelly, and it is now simmering away on the hob. I have also done a load of laundry and decanted the shopping from the car. I only put the fridgeables away last night.

Currently watching the first of the ladies' FA Cup semi finals - Man City v Chelsea. It's Arsenal v Brighton later.

It is almost time for lunch.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Just been on the local news, a tornado hit Wellingborough at 10:15 this morning, at 10:30 it had blown itself out leaving £15 million pounds of improvements to the town centre


Pretty sure the £15 million pound improvements were needed before the tornado 🌪️


----------



## Moon bunny (31 Oct 2021)

The apples are crushed and the juice is in demijohns and bottles.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2021)

Beans on toast for lunch, plus a pear, half an avocado and two


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Pretty sure our area of Northamptonshire has just been hit by a tornado
> 
> Loads of trees down everywhere.
> 
> ...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l931idP_NhA


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2021)

I am sharing my onesie with a very purry tortoiseshell cat


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2021)

It's a good job that we're now on GMT as I'd have got very wet going to work at BST.

And there's a Muntjac barking at it's reflection outside the office.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2021)

A  and two chocolate suggestives, plus Arsenal v Brighton on the box.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It's a good job that we're now on GMT as I'd have got very wet going to work at BST.
> 
> And there's a Muntjac barking at it's reflection outside the office.



Threatening them with a crock pot usually shuts them up


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2021)

My sat nav appears to have taken me to Hillyfax!

Nightmare journey, motorways closed, crashes, breakdowns bringing "smart" motorways to a total halt, all accompanied by biblical rainstorms. 

I'm now in KØBENHAVN Kaffebar relaxing with a Steady Rolling Man - a truly classic craft beer.


----------



## mybike (31 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Go for the built-in optical drive. You don't want to drag along another box and PSU when you go on holiday.......and you probably don't need a faster processor anyway.
> Resist the terrible "I must upgrade" bollocks.



Except the question is, how often do you use an optical drive.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2021)

It's Halloween, folks!


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2021)

Oh... Congrats @deptfordmarmoset as being the first poster on Page 7000 if this thread.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Except the question is, how often do you use an optical drive.


I missed an optical drive on my old laptop so I got a new one with one about a year ago. I think I've used it once! One of those things it's nice to have even though I hardly ever use it.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Except the question is, how often do you use an optical drive.



Not that often...

I remember the first laptop* I bought without a floppy disk drive. I thought "however will I cope" but in the end, I never missed it. I do occasionally watch DVDs on this lappy though and burn the odd CD, but that's about it. Nice to have, easily done with an external drive that can sit in the "bits" cupboard when I don't need to use it.

* barring my first PC, which was a Dell desktop way back in 1996, I've only ever had laptops.


----------



## slowmotion (31 Oct 2021)

mybike said:


> Except the question is, how often do you use an optical drive.


A fair bit. I use it to play CDs though headphones when I go to strange places.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2021)

slowmotion said:


> A fair bit. I use it to play CDs though headphones when I go to strange places.



Hmmm, I've got an MP3 player for that. 

I'm more likely to pack several books...


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2021)

The treacle tritters are about !


----------



## mybike (31 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Umm, what are these holidays of which you speak?  My current laptop has an optical drive - I do use it, but not a great deal anymore, because a USB stick is a much easier way to transfer and share files. I might watch the odd DVD, but that's about it, so losing it would not be a big thing.
> 
> I should say, this laptop is 15 years old (Windows Vista, 1Gb RAM, Centrino Duo processor) and really struggles with internet stuff now. The problems I've been having started around the date Win 11 was released, and I think it's no coincidence. But there's nothing wrong with this machine otherwise as far as I can tell, so I'll still carry on using it for things I don't need the internet for.
> 
> FYI, the T430 dates from 2012, the T460 from 2016. So the later machine is still no spring chicken. The ones I'm looking at both have 8Gb RAM and a 256 Gb SSD, but it's just which would future-proof me better...



My HP EliteBook 8470p is from 2012 but since I don't run M$ Windows I can't say how you'll get on with whatever they've installed. Certainly my HP runs Linux Mint very well, Firefox or Chrome. Sadly your image software doesn't run on Linux.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The treacle tritters are about !


It's the Twitter Tweaks we have to worry about.


----------



## mybike (31 Oct 2021)

Wet & windy here too. Before it got too dark to see, I noticed next door had a developing puddle, hopefully it won't develop into a flood.

Fire lit & cosy.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2021)

Fire is on here too.

Arsenal are 2-0 up.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My sat nav appears to have taken me to Hillyfax!
> 
> Nightmare journey, motorways closed, crashes, breakdowns bringing "smart" motorways to a total halt, all accompanied by biblical rainstorms.
> 
> I'm now in KØBENHAVN Kaffebar relaxing with a Steady Rolling Man - a truly classic craft beer.


You're under the glass roof at Westgate then. Inside or outside?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're under the glass roof at Westgate then. Inside or outside?


Inside, I got wet enough outside to feel I'd earnt a seat in the warm.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Inside, I got wet enough outside to feel I'd earnt a seat in the warm.


Fair enough.
There's a rooftop bar just up the road from there.
If you're interested.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2021)

I have a parrot cat.

If only I can teach her to say "pieces of eight, pieces of eight..."


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> Fair enough.
> There's a rooftop bar just up the road from there.
> If you're interested.


You can have too many cold showers, you know.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You can have too many cold showers, you know.


True.
Were the band playing outside?


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2021)

Need to put some more wood on the fire, and then take a trip to the little girls' room.

Arsenal have just beaten Brighton 3-0, and will play Chelsea in the final.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

Reynard said:


> Need to put some more wood on the fire, and then take a trip to the little girls' room.
> 
> Arsenal have just beaten Brighton 3-0, and will play Chelsea in the final.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4b2SYfZHeI4


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> True.
> Were the band playing outside?


No, and they'd have been playing to themselves if they had been. It's all very quiet.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, and they'd have been playing to themselves if they had been. It's all very quiet.


It's an odd'un then.

There's a ghost walk, round the haunted pubs in the town centre tonight. Or to be precise, there was one planned for tonight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's an odd'un then.
> 
> There's a ghost walk, round the haunted pubs in the town centre tonight. Or to be precise, there was one planned for tonight.


I'll look out for ghosts on the way back.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll look out for ghosts on the way back.


Just go before you go.
The nearby public toilets were created from a shop that couldn't be let due to "odd things" happening and cold, even at the height of summer.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2021)

Bitsas supper here - chicken pie, the last of the kedgeree and a sliced tomato.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Oct 2021)

Chicken Fajitas here, after I built a new casing for the double garage door this afternoon. Cutting all that trim makes one a bit peckish..


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2021)

Recycling bin day on Monday - or at least I hope it is.

Not having put any bins out for over a month I had to guess whether it was recycling or non-recycling week when I put mine out before I went to work, as none of the neighbours had put theirs out and I normally follow their lead. Looking around when I got home, either I've guessed right or they've all followed me and we're all wrong!


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2021)

tyred said:


> My surgery was cancelled after fasting since 6pm yesterday.
> 
> I've been referred to a more specialist surgeon in Galway but the appointment is the 1st Nov so I have to continue with the sit and do nothing with my leg elevated.


Best o'luck for tomorrow, and that your fasting wasn't wasted this time.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2021)

PPFDOTM


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

Been doing a bit of research re what's wrong with *this* laptop and have narrowed it down to two possible issues. One is an issue with the BIOS / DLL files, which is, apparently fixable, and the other is that the battery on the CMOS is on borrowed time. Wonder, if it's the former, whether it was caused by the power pack going *FZZZZZZZT* and crashing everything. 

Although I still can't rule out updates to external websites that take it beyond what my creaky OS can deal with, because it runs perfectly well until I connect to the internet...

On the flip side, the very latest version of Chrome has given me my Messenger back. For how long though, remains to be seen...


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

Fingers crossed @tyred that your foot gets sorted. And if all else fails, I do have a chainsaw you can borrow.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Been doing a bit of research re what's wrong with *this* laptop and have narrowed it down to two possible issues. One is an issue with the BIOS / DLL files, which is, apparently fixable, and the other is* that the battery on the CMOS is on borrowed time*. Wonder, if it's the former, whether it was caused by the power pack going *FZZZZZZZT* and crashing everything.
> 
> Although I still can't rule out updates to external websites that take it beyond what my creaky OS can deal with, because it runs perfectly well until I connect to the internet...
> 
> On the flip side, the very latest version of Chrome has given me my Messenger back. For how long though, remains to be seen...


Usually you can just slide that out and replace with a new one.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Usually you can just slide that out and replace with a new one.



I wouldn't know where to start...  But if it's fixable, I don't mind ponying up for a computer repair bod to do it. There's nothing intrinsically wrong with this laptop, except that it's old and slow. It still works perfectly well for writing and editing photos and watching the odd DVD, and I *am* rather fond of it.

For internetty stuff, the lack of RAM really holds it back, and I don't believe it's upgradable. I can't multitask when I'm streaming something, because the poor thing just gets its knickers in a right twist.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I wouldn't know where to start...  But if it's fixable, I don't mind ponying up for a computer repair bod to do it. There's nothing intrinsically wrong with this laptop, except that it's old and slow. It still works perfectly well for writing and editing photos and watching the odd DVD, and I *am* rather fond of it.
> 
> For internetty stuff, the lack of RAM really holds it back, and I don't believe it's upgradable. I can't multitask when I'm streaming something, because the poor thing just gets its knickers in a right twist.


Usually a CR2032/CR2035 battery.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Usually a CR2032/CR2035 battery.



Is that so?

I wish I was more confident with electricals and electronics.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Is that so?
> 
> I wish I was more confident with electricals and electronics.


Best left to someone else if that's the case. No shame in admitting it either, better than bluffing your way through and causing more damage.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Best left to someone else if that's the case. No shame in admitting it either, better than bluffing your way through and causing more damage.



Indeed. I know where I'm out of my depth, and yes, I'll admit it quite happily. 

Unlike my dad, who once sat up all night with his finger in the top of a radiator after completely removing the bung while bleeding it and not having a clue how to put it back...


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

Anyways, there's some good deals to be had on MS Office over at Computer Exchange. Win 10 will run anything from Office 2010 onwards, and as long as I've got a functioning word, excel and powerpoint, I'm happy. Just need to decide whether I really need outlook or not.

Edited to add, the MS website recommends 2013 onwards, as some versions of 2010 are not supported.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

Anyways, I think I'd better head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## carpiste (1 Nov 2021)

I got up after a great sleep....it`s 0620 here but if you look outside it could be midnight! So dark. I guess that`s one of the things about the extra hour the rest of Europe added on (some even more of course)
Ill be doing some shopping this morning. I brought some bits and pieces with me to get me through a couple of days but as it`s going to be wet and miserable for a couple of days I decided it was a good idea to shop early and get it over with


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2021)

Slept with my socks on for some reason
Cat has been fed
Sun's out and blustery


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Slept with my socks on for some reason
> Cat has been fed
> Sun's out and blustery


Sun? Still dark and drizzly here. Cat also fed and I think she’s away back under the duvet. If I could sleep I would join her. Another wet walk soon.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sun? Still dark and drizzly here. Cat also fed and I think she’s away back under the duvet. If I could sleep I would join her. Another wet walk soon.


Ok can't see the actual sun but it's blue sky 
Our cat has never tried to get under duvet 
Tea brewing


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2021)

I wonder if Ernie will visit tomorrow...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Ok can't see the actual sun but it's blue sky
> Our cat has never tried to get under duvet
> Tea brewing


Completely overcast here ,sky is monochrome grey and the light is a grubby yellow , no wind. Oh so inspiring !!
Already on my second strong coffee , perhaps l will have another one


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2021)

Morning.
We have just had a bit of rain here. I might wash my car later if it rains again .
It looks like there has been a nasty train collision near Salisbury !


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2021)

First cuppa drank
Second waiting in the pot
Do i bid or do i leave ?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2021)

I have to do a bit of gardening today, after yesterday's 'tornado'. 
Fortunately, I'd put a few hours in the day before to clear the plants that had succumbed to the cold, so it'll only be clearing twigs an' stuff. I've already stood the Oak tree, in it's tub, back up and put the wood burner back on the patio from where the wind deposited it.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2021)

Is it punchy pinch day ?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2021)

Ooh! I was just listening to the report of the train accident . It seems that the first train hit something on the track and was derailed taking out the signals . A second train hit the derailed train 7 minutes later. It looks like both trains were commuter types and not express types !


----------



## tyred (1 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Fingers crossed @tyred that your foot gets sorted. And if all else fails, I do have a chainsaw you can borrow.


Thank you. Operation today hopefully. I'm terrified if I am honest.


----------



## tyred (1 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Best o'luck for tomorrow, and that your fasting wasn't wasted this time.


Thank you.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is it punchy pinch day ?


I reported this mundanity at 00.01


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2021)

I was born next to a railway .
I know ! Times were hard in those days ! 
There was a large embankment in front of our house called the Batters. The main line from Bristol to Paddington . It was one of the places where we would play. In those days the embankment was devoid of trees and was covered in long grass and ant hills . Every now and then the grass would catch fire . Whether this was done on purpose or by accident I don't know but it kept the embankment clear. It was good hunting ground for our cats who would sometimes catch rabbits , it was also good for tabogganing down in the winter . Being born there it was a thing I accepted as being normal and would sleep through engineering work which took place during the night.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I reported this mundanity at 00.01


OH! I thought you were trying to say something with a mouthful of food !


----------



## mybike (1 Nov 2021)

The 'like' button keeps changing, Yesterday when you clicked it the word went bold & the 'thumb' disappeared, today the 'thumb' goes white with a blue circle. It is very confusing.


----------



## mybike (1 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Fingers crossed @tyred that your foot gets sorted. And if all else fails, I do have a chainsaw you can borrow.



Would this relate to the thread Accy started, or does this not qualify as small?


----------



## DCLane (1 Nov 2021)

Son no. 2 has his driving test this morning, after looking like this yesterday up Winnat's Pass in the national hillclimb:







He didn't win, but did OK. Hopefully he won't look like this after his driving test


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> Son no. 2 has his driving test this morning, after looking like this yesterday up Winnat's Pass in the national hillclimb:
> 
> View attachment 615929
> 
> ...


I would hope not !


----------



## oldwheels (1 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was born next to a railway .
> I know ! Times were hard in those days !
> There was a large embankment in front of our house called the Batters. The main line from Bristol to Paddington . It was one of the places where we would play. In those days the embankment was devoid of trees and was covered in long grass and ant hills . Every now and then the grass would catch fire . Whether this was done on purpose or by accident I don't know but it kept the embankment clear. It was good hunting ground for our cats who would sometimes catch rabbits , it was also good for tabogganing down in the winter . Being born there it was a thing I accepted as being normal and would sleep through engineering work which took place during the night.


I think sparks from the steam engines caused trackside fires.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Nov 2021)

Damp sort of day but very windy.
The early Craignure ferry has been cancelled and the small ferry to Lochaline is on high alert.
A text message has just come in that they will attempt a 9 o'clock sailing from Oban but no guarantee of actually landing. The main problem usually is that they can sail but cannot get alongside the pier and Craignure pier is in a fragile condition due to neglect by the local council who own it.
One boat is stuck at Lochboisdale due with knock on effects but looking out my widow just now I see one of the larger boats ploughing up the sound probably heading for Coll and Tiree.
The research vessel appeared again yesterday evening but has now gone into hiding I think.
Not a day to be travelling.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder if Ernie will visit tomorrow...


The fastest Milkman in the west ?


View: https://youtu.be/8e1xvyTdBZI


----------



## fossyant (1 Nov 2021)

It's grim out. Need to go out for cat litter later. Seems to be shortages of the wood based stuff at 'decent' prices. B&M don't have the 30l bags for £5.99. Morrisons/Tesco etc all have 10 litres for £5.

Felix AGAIL is on order from Amazon, £32 for 120. Some supermarkets want £16 for 40 packs.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> "The road less travelled" l know l have stolen that phrase but mine was literally travelled by only a few people from my background. I am ashamed to say that my hand tools were consigned to their old black box and there they have rested until


my late Uncle (from Italy) was a skilled carpenter. I was able to select some of his tools to keep. I gave one to my Son, his name-sake. I don't use them, but I have them. the rest might still be in my Brother's house, which he inherited from my Aunt when she passed at 94


----------



## rockyroller (1 Nov 2021)

Monday, new work week, new month. new opportunities ahead. wishing you all a good day


----------



## rockyroller (1 Nov 2021)

we have 1 high school (grades 9-12) that is going maskless as a trial phase due to their 95% vaccination rate


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> we have 1 high school (grades 9-12) that is going maskless as a trial phase due to their 95% vaccination rate


That's a high percentage if it's for those with double (or double plus booster) vaccinations.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2021)

I'm now sitting in a Caffe Nero with an americano, compiling a list of things to do on a wet day in Halifax. Only I think rain has got into my inspiration circuitry.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm now sitting in a Caffe Nero with an americano, compiling a list of things to do on a wet day in Halifax. Only I think rain has got into my inspiration circuitry.


There's Shibden Hall, over North Bridge and head right, or Bankfield, over North Bridge and head left.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Nov 2021)

As I suspected the MV Isle of Arran left Oban to attempt a crossing to Mull but could not get alongside the pier at Craignure so returned to Oban. A bit frustrating for those hopefuls on board.
We once missed MV Isle of Mull but another sailing was put on 30 minutes later by MV Clansman. Clansman landed us at Craignure but the Isle of Mull was still jilling about offshore waiting on a lull while those of us on a later boat were on our way ashore.


----------



## fossyant (1 Nov 2021)

Just phoned my household content's insurance. They've issues new policy documents, and it looked like they'd taken cover off my for a big increase.

Going through the document, the caller apologised as the document's aren't clear and there had been an issue raised internally as they were getting many calls. No cover had been removed, and some was actually better - bikes now upto £3k each. Anyway, they reviewed the rate, and knocked £50 off the renewal. Worth a call just to check.

In other news, I can hardly hear a thing working in the conservatory, as it's raining that hard.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2021)

That was a pleasant surprise ! 
The 3 Scalextric cars which were part of a deal to take out subscription for a motor sport magazine arrived in the post !


----------



## rockyroller (1 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's a high percentage if it's for those with double (or double plus booster) vaccinations.


the morning news didn't provide that detail, but I imagine they mean fully vaxxed (2) & maybe some teachers got their 3rd. right now teachers qualify for boosters & ppl of a certain age. not me yet but as soon as I'm eligible, I'll be in there! have to get my siblings in NY to get my elderly parents in for their boosters. the 1st go was a chore, due to their mobility issues. (Wifey & Daughter are teachers & have been eligible for a cpl weeks now, don't know what their deal is. I keep asking them & they're like: "oh yeah, we're gonna do that ...")


----------



## DCLane (1 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I would hope not !



I've seen his result, since they send it by e-mail.

But ... Vodafone's down and I can't text him to look at his e-mails.

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's a high percentage if it's for those with double (or double plus booster) vaccinations.


& yes, the anti-vaxxers & anti-maskers get a lot of press, cuz they are so loud & obnoxious, but the rest of us outnumber them, 3,000,000 fold ... at least


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm now sitting in a Caffe Nero with an americano, compiling a list of things to do on a wet day in Halifax. Only I think rain has got into my inspiration circuitry.


It's stopped raining now, and the sun is putting in a show. 

Get out and about whilst it's not raining.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

Mild, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Made a big pot of sweet potato, red lentil, chilli and coconut soup this morning. The cats don't want to go out - Lexi is on my bed, and Poppy is sharing my desk.

Green wheelie bin is by the gate ready to go out for collection later.

It is almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was born next to a railway .
> I know ! Times were hard in those days !
> There was a large embankment in front of our house called the Batters. The main line from Bristol to Paddington . It was one of the places where we would play. In those days the embankment was devoid of trees and was covered in long grass and ant hills . Every now and then the grass would catch fire . Whether this was done on purpose or by accident I don't know but it kept the embankment clear. It was good hunting ground for our cats who would sometimes catch rabbits , it was also good for tabogganing down in the winter . Being born there it was a thing I accepted as being normal and would sleep through engineering work which took place during the night.



The Ely - March - P'boro line is just a stone's throw away. You do get used to the stuff - trains, engineering works and the like. Except when they're using arc lights... Those are definitely not conducive to a good night's sleep.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2021)

Nice little post lunch (crumpets) around Ling's Woods. 






They're making a start at clearing up after yesterday's 'tornado'.. 

Long way to go, yet, though!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's Shibden Hall, over North Bridge and head right, or Bankfield, over North Bridge and head left.





classic33 said:


> It's stopped raining now, and the sun is putting in a show.
> 
> Get out and about whilst it's not raining.


It was raining when I went up to Shibden Hall.


----------



## Speicher (1 Nov 2021)

Hello everypeeps

I think I am now on the mend.  However, I will be taking it very easy for a few more weeks. 

Those of you who have pets, how do they react when you are not well? Kizzy, youngish female, has carried on as normal. Bob, older male, has been very unsettled and not his usual bright self.  Do some cats (or dogs) notice clues that you are not well?


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

Sandwich with lox and a schmear, a pear, half an avocado and two


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> Hello everypeeps
> 
> I think I am now on the mend.  However, I will be taking it very easy for a few more weeks.
> 
> Those of you who have pets, how do they react when you are not well? Kizzy, youngish female, has carried on as normal. Bob, older male, has been very unsettled and not his usual bright self.  Do some cats (or dogs) notice clues that you are not well?



Glad you're feeling more chipper, Wol xxx 

Oh yeah, when I'm under the weather, the girls stick to me like limpets.


----------



## Speicher (1 Nov 2021)

In other news, the new people moved into the house three doors up. The man is in his forties and has a pigtail. I did not see dog, but the dog basket is about three foot in diameter. How big is the dog?


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It was raining when I went up to Shibden Hall.
> View attachment 615972


Not certain if you've seen "Gentleman Jack" down south, but it's very loosely based on Anne Lister's secret diaries(Written in a code* similar to that used by the Bronte sisters who were regular visitors to her house).

You'll have caught some of the drier weather, won't you?

*As yet not fully decoded.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> In other news, the new people moved into the house three doors up. The man is in his forties and has a pigtail. I did not see dog, but the dog basket is about three foot in diameter. How big is the dog?


Jack Russell!


----------



## Speicher (1 Nov 2021)

or two Jack Russells?


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> or two Jack Russells?


At a push I suppose.

A neighbour bought a second-hand settee when she had the Alsatian. Cheaper than a dog basket/bed.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> Hello everypeeps
> 
> I think I am now on the mend.  However, I will be taking it very easy for a few more weeks.
> 
> Those of you who have pets, how do they react when you are not well? Kizzy, youngish female, has carried on as normal. Bob, older male, has been very unsettled and not his usual bright self.  Do some cats (or dogs) notice clues that you are not well?


Glad to hear your good news.
Our old brother and sister cat's used to cuddle my daughter and myself a lot when we were ill .


----------



## postman (1 Nov 2021)

We are in Goosnargh, our turn for cleaning and some legal work.The journey over was horrific, we have never seen so much flooding.The country roads are shocking, water leaving the fields and holding in dips these roads undulate,we are going back on the motorway tomorrow,Preston to Manchester way then m62.Much safer.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2021)

I am really happy with the model cars that arrived today. There were 2 Ford Sierra RS500 Cosworths and a highly detailed Racing Legends Tyrrell F1car. My magazine should arrive soon , in the meantime I could look at it online .


----------



## postman (1 Nov 2021)

Using my phone to keep in touch.And what a lovely colour scheme this cyclechat has on it.dark background light blues oranges white words when typing and a lovely blue bicycle in cyclechat orange rider and orange chat.Really nice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not certain if you've seen "Gentleman Jack" down south, but it's very loosely based on Anne Lister's secret diaries(Written in a code* similar to that used by the Bronte sisters who were regular visitors to her house).
> 
> You'll have caught some of the drier weather, won't you?
> 
> *As yet not fully decoded.


Gentleman Jack was broadcast nationally, I think. But I missed it. I'll give it a play on the iPlayer when I'm home. I did catch a radio programme about her around the time Gentleman Jack was being shown, though. Interesting life.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

Grape and apple jelly made. I only had four small jars. Those Cockett's Red apples from the community orchard have given the jelly a lovely deep red colour. My grapes are green ones, btw - Phoenix. I bought the vine in Lidl about six years ago.

Have almost decided which of the two laptops to get. I've been vacillating over the Lenovo T430 and T460 - I think I will swing for the latter and get an external optical drive for when I do need one. My computer scientist friend from Uni (who has now moved to Canada) tells me I can network both machines and use the optical drive on one to transfer stuff to the other. I think that might be above my skills level - unless he can talk me through it with some degree of patience... 

He also says that this laptop belongs in the bin. I think I will get it repaired and keep it for image editing and general puttering about.


----------



## carpiste (1 Nov 2021)

good choice. I love my Lenovo so far and the other tablets we have are so reliable and on the button with tech for the price.....
a bit like Toyota or Nissan


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Gentleman Jack was broadcast nationally, I think. But I missed it. I'll give it a play on the iPlayer when I'm home. I did catch a radio programme about her around the time Gentleman Jack was being shown, though. Interesting life.


The old building on your left as you approached North Bridge is all that's left of Anne Lister's hotel, casino & brothel. Something they don't mention in "Gentleman Jack".


----------



## carpiste (1 Nov 2021)

Went shopping to Lidl earlier and got a few bits. As it`s All Saints day a lot of stores are closed, but Lidl is good enough for most stuff I need.
I visited friends before shopping and have arranged a bike ride sometime next week. I got home, packed up the shopping and went straight to the bikes. Tyres pumped up, all cleaned and gently oiled and tested. I just have to decide which one to use now. Lots of wet leaves on the lanes so I think I`ll use the Scott hybrid for better grip than the road bike. Forecast for rain tomorrow but after that it`s looking good for several days


----------



## carpiste (1 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> The old building on your left as you approached North Bridge is all that's left of Anne Lister's hotel, casino & brothel. Something they don't mention in "Gentleman Jack".


You know someone is going to ask.... did you?


Visit the place


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> good choice. I love my Lenovo so far and the other tablets we have are so reliable and on the button with tech for the price.....
> a bit like Toyota or Nissan



Or a Skoda... 

It's a shame Sony stopped making laptops, else I'd have looked for another Vaio. I've had Compaqs (HP), Dells and Acers in the past, but this Vaio has trumped them all hollow.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> You know someone is going to ask.... did you?
> 
> 
> Visit the place


Which place?
Shibden Hall or the hotel, casino & brothel. What's left now has a number of shops in it, and I've been in them all* at one time or another.

*Bar the end one, now an empty space following an accident in 1972-73 when building the then new flyover.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> The old building on your left as you approached North Bridge is all that's left of Anne Lister's hotel, casino & brothel. Something they don't mention in "Gentleman Jack".


Ah, I went up further west than the North Bridge - up the bank from Hebble Brook.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ah, I went up further west than the North Bridge - up the bank from Hebble Brook.


Between Saintsbury's*(on your left) and a retail park(on your right)?

Forget to mention the Parish Church at the bottom o'town. There's a decent pub near there.

*Built on the site of North Bridge Station and goods yard.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Between Saintsbury's*(on your left) and a retail park(on your right)?
> 
> Forget to mention the Parish Church at the bottom o'town. There's a decent pub near there.
> 
> *Built on the site of North Bridge Station and goods yard.


There's a steep cobbled footpath from the end of Bank Bottom that goes up to Godley Branch Road.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a steep cobbled footpath from the end of Bank Bottom that goes up to Godley Branch Road.


You walked up to Shibden. I thought you'd have driven or caught the bus up, given the weather weren't the best.


----------



## tyred (1 Nov 2021)

My operation will now be tomorrow and sitting waiting for a bed again


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> My operation will now be tomorrow and sitting waiting for a bed again


You are at least in the hospital, not at home?


----------



## tyred (1 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You are at least in the hospital, not at home?


Yes in hospital.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> Yes in hospital.


That's one thing, not having to return home to go back the following day.
You were allowed to eat, I'll assume, once they cancelled today's. Two days and no eating isn't healthy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You walked up to Shibden. I thought you'd have driven or caught the bus up, given the weather weren't the best.


I'd had a drive earlier - Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (I'm collecting place names that begin with H) - so it felt like time for exercise. Then it felt like time to get dry and warm.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was born next to a railway .
> I know ! Times were hard in those days !
> There was a large embankment in front of our house called the Batters. The main line from Bristol to Paddington . It was one of the places where we would play. In those days the embankment was devoid of trees and was covered in long grass and ant hills . Every now and then the grass would catch fire . Whether this was done on purpose or by accident I don't know but it kept the embankment clear. It was good hunting ground for our cats who would sometimes catch rabbits , it was also good for tabogganing down in the winter . Being born there it was a thing I accepted as being normal and would sleep through engineering work which took place during the night.





Reynard said:


> The Ely - March - P'boro line is just a stone's throw away. You do get used to the stuff - trains, engineering works and the like. Except when they're using arc lights... Those are definitely not conducive to a good night's sleep.


For me the Felixstowe to Ipswich line is a stone's lob away. Despite there being 30+ freight movements each way on a daily basis plus an hourly passenger train each way it's the absence of trains on a Sunday morning that's noticed most.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Nov 2021)

Good news - I guessed right with the recycling bin and it was empty when I went out to check this morning. Either that or someone's nicked a load of paper, plastic bottles & food and drink cans.

If you ignore the very stiff breeze, it's been a lovely day here - clear skies, warm sunshine (out of the wind obviously) and not a hint of rain. Which is a good thing as, since about 4pm there's been a cardboard box filled with 200 coffee filter papers sat outside my back door having been delivered while I was at work. 

Only 2 hours left to go.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I am really happy with the model cars that arrived today. There were 2 Ford Sierra RS500 Cosworths and a highly detailed Racing Legends Tyrrell F1car. My magazine should arrive soon , in the meantime I could look at it online .



Let me guess... Kaliber and Texaco liveries on the RS500s?


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

Waiting for the oven to do its thing.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd had a drive earlier - Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (I'm collecting place names that begin with H) - so it felt like time for exercise. Then it felt like time to get dry and warm.


There's Holdsworth, in Holmfield*, with Holdsworth Hall where The Beatles stayed whilst performing in Bradford, to the North.

And Highroad Well. Hipperholme further out the A58 you were on today.


*Or is it the other way round? Local families named their area's after themselves.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2021)

A frustrating day for sure 
Let's hope tomorrow is another day


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> A frustrating day for sure
> Let's hope tomorrow is another day


When it gets here, it'll be today.


----------



## carpiste (1 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd had a drive earlier - Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall *(I'm collecting place names that begin with H)* - so it felt like time for exercise. Then it felt like time to get dry and warm.


(If you believe in that sort of thing)

Will your final route be to Heaven or Hell? You can only collect one


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

Soup (sweet potato, red lentil, chilli & coconut), followed by sausage rolls and buttered savoy cabbage.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> (If you believe in that sort of thing)
> 
> Will your final route be to Heaven or Hell? You can only collect one



The difference between heaven and hell is in the company you keep


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> (If you believe in that sort of thing)
> 
> Will your final route be to Heaven or Hell? You can only collect one


I've been to Hell, Hull, and Halifax.
I've not asked the lord to deliver me.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> I've been to Hell, Hull, and Halifax.
> I've not asked the lord to deliver me.



Wait a minute... Isn't it @postman's job to deliver stuff?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> The difference between heaven and hell is in the company you keep


... And the company you give yourself, too, I suspect.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Wait a minute... Isn't it @postman's job to deliver stuff?


_"Thieves Litany"_, from Hell, Hull and Halifax...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Wait a minute... Isn't it @postman's job to deliver stuff?


But would you tell him to go to hell?


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But would you tell him to go to hell?


Don't think he'd deliver to her again if she did.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Nov 2021)

I think it might be coming back! I just took the top off a bottle of Henry Weston's vintage cider and caught a whiff of apples.

Splendid!


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

@deptfordmarmoset, You can't come to Halifax and not see this in the flesh!


----------



## slowmotion (1 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> @deptfordmarmoset, You can't come to Halifax and not see this in the flesh!
> View attachment 616010


Is it a Long Drop khazi??


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Is it a Long Drop khazi??


Not quite, a Frenchman named Guillotine quite liked the original but felt he could improve on it. He got to see his work at first hand, having fled for his life with a set of drawings and a rough model.


----------



## carpiste (1 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> @deptfordmarmoset, You can't come to Halifax and not see this in the flesh!
> View attachment 616010


Is it some sort of Dr Who monster from the early 70`s when cash was tight


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd had a drive earlier - Hebden Bridge, Heptonstall (I'm collecting place names that begin with H) - so it felt like time for exercise. Then it felt like time to get dry and warm.


Head up to the roundabout, Junction 24, at Ainley Top and you'd get Huddersfield.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Is it some sort of Dr Who monster from the early 70`s when cash was tight


T'is a wee bit older than that!.
https://www.visitcalderdale.com/see-and-do/attractions/halifax-gibbet/


----------



## carpiste (1 Nov 2021)

5select is showing new: great british bike rides..... Scotland


----------



## Jenkins (2 Nov 2021)

Quick check of the NS&I Premium Bond prize checker - no extra beer tokens for the second month in a row


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

I have a  and a Min Spy.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Quick check of the NS&I Premium Bond prize checker - no extra beer tokens for the second month in a row


Give Old Ernie a chance, it's only half twelve!!


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2021)

£50 from Bremium Ponds.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2021)

Clear skies
Police sirens 
And pushing well


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2021)

Ernie has not visited me this month


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2021)

*You’ve won*
£125
*In November*


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2021)

First cuppa drank
cat has been fed
office door has been opened


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2021)

First frost of the Autumn.. Time to fleece up a few of the more tender plants, methinks!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Let me guess... Kaliber and Texaco liveries on the RS500s?


Correct on one , the Texaco, the other one is Robb Gravett's 1990 BTCC.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Waiting for the oven to do its thing.


Burnt offerings ?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2021)

Morning .
It is frosty with bright sunshine here.
I think the after effects of the jab hit me yesterday, headaches and feeling very tired . I managed to do a bit of work on the front wing on my model, just one section !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2021)

Has anyone been watching the series of Hornby programmes on Yesterday? I've found them to be very interesting !


----------



## pawl (2 Nov 2021)

Devastated.Tesco delivery today No cheese and onion crisps of any brand


----------



## mybike (2 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Grape and apple jelly made. I only had four small jars. Those Cockett's Red apples from the community orchard have given the jelly a lovely deep red colour. My grapes are green ones, btw - Phoenix. I bought the vine in Lidl about six years ago.
> 
> Have almost decided which of the two laptops to get. I've been vacillating over the Lenovo T430 and T460 - I think I will swing for the latter and get an external optical drive for when I do need one. My computer scientist friend from Uni (who has now moved to Canada) tells me I can network both machines and use the optical drive on one to transfer stuff to the other. I think that might be above my skills level - unless he can talk me through it with some degree of patience...
> 
> He also says that this laptop belongs in the bin. I think I will get it repaired and keep it for image editing and general puttering about.



It's well worth learning a little about networking so that you can connect your various devices together. And having a networked printer saves having to connect your laptop when you need to print.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Nov 2021)

new auto washer fluid cap is in the mail box ...


----------



## derrick (2 Nov 2021)

Waiting for postman again, need the bits to finish new toy.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ernie has not visited me this month


which one was he?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2021)

Neither... It's these ones 😁


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2021)

I've cleaned the aquarium this morning.


----------



## DCLane (2 Nov 2021)

Car insurance sorted for my 17yo who passed his test yesterday, My own insurer were surprisingly amenable, possibly because he'd had learner insurance through their sister company. No black box or app required. Mind you, in a low-powered Peugeot Tepee the speed limit is an aspiration, not a target.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2021)

Went out this morning to bright sunshine which continued as it poured rain on me. 
First surprise of the day at the Calmac office where I got the bookings I wanted without lengthy negotiation. Michelle who runs the office agreed that it must be the first time for a couple of years.
Got parked in the blue badge bays at the pharmacy with no bother and then diesel at 148.9p per litre without having to queue.
Ernie has given me £75 and a letter arrived yesterday telling me I have been awarded a winter fuel payment sometime in the future. 
In the past payment arrived at the same time as the letter but now they hope I die from hypothermia before they actually have to pay up.
A bit disappointed with Ernie as I had set my sights on a Full Fat recumbent which Kinetics has in stock but will have to wait another month in hope. I could cough up the £7000 but cannot really justify it without a nice windfall. £75 is not enough.
I live in hope.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2021)

Just one £25 bond for this month. I missed the Halifax Gibbet, skipped breakfast, and I'm now back in London. Sunshine all the way.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

Cool and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard - after an overnight frost.

The muntjacs have eaten my chrysanthemums.  They have also eaten the blooms off my miniature rose (which had decided to give me a second flush of those glorious pink flowers), and they have also eaten my strawberry plants and my parsley.

If i can catch the little bastards, into the crock pot they're going. 

Had a kitchen morning and did all the prep for this evening's supper and sorted out a few other things.

Half an hour to luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Correct on one , the Texaco, the other one is Robb Gravett's 1990 BTCC.



Ah, the Dick Johnson-built white and red Trakstar car. 



Illaveago said:


> Burnt offerings ?



Oi! if you think I stooped so low as to burn sausage rolls...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, the Dick Johnson-built white and red Trakstar car.
> 
> 
> 
> Oi! if you think I stooped so low as to burn sausage rolls...


Talking of sausage rolls, I had two for breakfast in Cambridgeshire services. I didn't see you there.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Talking of sausage rolls, I had two for breakfast in Cambridgeshire services. I didn't see you there.



Boxworth? Or Alconbury?

The former is still a good half an hour's driving time for me, the other, closer to 50 mins.


----------



## carpiste (2 Nov 2021)

I`m busy doing nothing today


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> I`m busy doing nothing today



Nice...

But aren't you supposed to be giving a tree a haircut?


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cool and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard - after an overnight frost.
> 
> The muntjacs have eaten my chrysanthemums.  They have also eaten the blooms off my miniature rose (which had decided to give me a second flush of those glorious pink flowers), and they have also eaten my strawberry plants and my parsley.
> 
> ...


My garden was surrounded by 8ft high fencing and red deer still tried to force a way through it. They did not succeed. My wildlife pal has the answer when they get into his garden. A rifle shot from a back bedroom window and into the freezer after chopping up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Boxworth? Or Alconbury?
> 
> The former is still a good half an hour's driving time for me, the other, closer to 50 mins.


Boxworth, I think. You're forgiven for the no show, though.


----------



## carpiste (2 Nov 2021)

My mate has all the tools, mini digger, chainsaws, safety gear, the lot 
So I`ll wait for him and his lad to turn up and I`ll carry on doing as little as possible 
One of those days I`m afraid


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My garden was surrounded by 8ft high fencing and red deer still tried to force a way through it. They did not succeed. My wildlife pal has the answer when they get into his garden. A rifle shot from a back bedroom window and into the freezer after chopping up.



I do believe your mate has it surrounded. 

Unfortunately a fence isn't viable here. But I'm sure the little blighters would make a mighty fine pie.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just one £25 bond for this month. I missed the Halifax Gibbet, skipped breakfast, and I'm now back in London. Sunshine all the way.


Sun is out up here today.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

Cheese and onion pie for luncheon, plus a pear, a minneola and two 

Just letting that lot tamp down a bit before going out and giving a tree a haircut.

My green bin has not yet been emptied.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2021)

I've come to the conclusion that it is not possible to open either a bag of sugar or a bag of flour without some escaping on to the work surface.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Boxworth, I think. You're forgiven for the no show, though.



Boxworth is just west of Cambridge, Alconbury is out Huntingdon / Godmanchester way.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Nov 2021)

if you don't eat the pastry, there's nothing to regret!


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

I've just bought me a laptop.

My poor wallet...


----------



## rockyroller (2 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've come to the conclusion that it is not possible to open either a bag of sugar or a bag of flour without some escaping on to the work surface.


looking for a suitable pic, I was reminded of this scene in Woody's movie Annie Hall


----------



## rockyroller (2 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've just bought me a laptop.
> My poor wallet...


sounds like brand new? not refurbed? what did you get? did you bring it home already? how exciting!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2021)

It has been sunny here all day . Things were a bit cold outside . I was working on a blanking plate to go in the chimney where our gas fire used to sit . I used part of the old flue with a vent in it to fit . I can see why they used to send children up chimneys . There's not a lot of space to work in .


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

Why is it, that no matter what your clothing, you *ALWAYS* end up with sawdust in your undercrackers when using a chainsaw? 

Anyways, a satisfying hour of lumberjilling.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cheese and onion pie for luncheon, plus a pear, a minneola and two
> 
> Just letting that lot tamp down a bit before going out and giving a tree a haircut.
> 
> My green bin has not yet been emptied.



I've had to give one of my Salvia's a bit of a trim this afternoon , they've had a good year and it was bullying the small Fuchsia next to it.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> sounds like brand new? not refurbed? what did you get? did you bring it home already? how exciting!



Refurbished.

Lenovo T460 with i5-6300 processor, 8Gb RAM, 256Gb SSD and 14.1" HD screen.

Should arrive by Friday. The owie on my wallet also extends to software costs, as a lot of what I use on this machine won't transfer over. That's why I had to compromise on the screen size in order to stay in budget. Mind going from a 15 inch screen to a 14 shouldn't be too much of a difference.

This machine (Sony Vaio FE-series) goes for repair once I've got the new one sorted and found a good place locally. Other than being old, and limited by its 1Gb of RAM, there's nothing intrinsically wrong with it. It's still perfectly fine for image editing and word processing.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

Right, time for a nice  and a couple of chocolate suggestives.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Nov 2021)

Work done, beer open and on sofa with radio on.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2021)

Another working day done


----------



## Jenkins (2 Nov 2021)

Lemon drizzle chocolate digestives. Three of my favourite things should combine to produce heaven, but fail badly.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Lemon drizzle chocolate digestives. Three of my favourite things should combine to produce heaven, but fail badly.



Chocolate and orange works. Chocolate and lemon sounds ghastly...

BTW, Thorntons do these amazing dark chocolates filled with seville orange caramel. They are sooooooo lush


----------



## DCLane (2 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Why is it, that no matter what your clothing, you *ALWAYS* end up with sawdust in your undercrackers when using a chainsaw?
> 
> Anyways, a satisfying hour of lumberjilling.



Don't chainsaw wood in just your underwear then 



Reynard said:


> This machine (Sony Vaio FE-series) goes for repair once I've got the new one sorted and found a good place locally. Other than being old, and limited by its 1Gb of RAM, there's nothing intrinsically wrong with it. It's still perfectly fine for image editing and word processing.



We've re-purposed my mum's old laptop by installing Linux. It works fine for basic stuff as a result.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

I have just washed a navy blue face mask.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> Don't chainsaw wood in just your underwear then



Too damn cold for that!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2021)

Pepperoni pizza for tea today 🍕


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2021)

Soup, then sausages*, mash, and kale with onions and bacon.

* the sausages were the Tesco 30% veg ones picked up for 50p on sticker. They were disappointing, can't say I'd buy them again. Unless you've got kiddies who won't eat veg, then I wouldn't really recommend them. Would sooner have a veggie sausage.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Nov 2021)

It's turned out to be a bit chilly tonight. Got in from work and swapped the duvet for a much warmer one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2021)

Tracking tells me my camera gear is leaving New York now. May get here by end of the week.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Nov 2021)

A certain Colonel made dinner for us tonight. And tomorrow night. Temperatures may fall below 0c tonight as well.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just one £25 bond for this month. I missed the Halifax Gibbet, skipped breakfast, and I'm now back in London. Sunshine all the way.


You missed Hardcastle Crags and Hebden Hey as well.

Hope you enjoyed the wet weather whilst you were here though. Skipping breakfast wasn't the best meal to skip.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> A certain Colonel made dinner for us tonight. And tomorrow night. *Temperatures may fall below 0c tonight as well.*


We're close to that here tonight.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2021)

Off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2021)

Frosty outside
Blue skies
Cat has been fed


----------



## carpiste (3 Nov 2021)

Morning all. Up early, even before my neighbors Cockerel! And as the dawn started to break so to did the heavens! opened up and rained  
I think there will be much tea drinking and then a trip to the Auchan. That`s the supermarket not the great big sea!
I found a bike computer last night. Brand new and in its box. I haven`t a clue when I bought it or from where but I`ll be looking at the instructions later and fitting it on the Scott hybrid. Quite a nice surprise


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2021)

Frost on the roof outside. Just seeing it gave me the shivers. That's the first frost of the season in London.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2021)

It's ♻️ bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2021)

First cuppa drank
Present removed from the litter tray
First e mail answered


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2021)

I have a some stuff to sort out for the charity shop. 
I'll twin that with a ride to the car part shop to buy MrsPete some new windscreen wipers.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2021)

Morning.
Georgie isn't very well this morning ! He was acting a bit strange yesterday in staying in and just sleeping in an armchair in the kitchen . He seemed very subdued. This morning he has an eye which is half closed and is very quiet. He has returned to his chair and is just sitting there. I took him up to see Mummy and she thinks he has a swelling above his eye . By the way he is acting it seems as though he was in a fight with something outside .


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2021)

I now have a big lump of titanium screwed to my ankle. Hopefully will get home later if they're happy with me.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2021)

I went over to him to give him a cuddle . It made him feel a bit better and he reached out with his paws and sunk his claws into my fingers for reassurance !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2021)

Georgie is moving about a bit now . He has been up and sat in the window twice and went upstairs, he's now gone back up there again .
He has a strange way of showing his appreciation. He will start to purr and then reach out with his paws, at first it is just a gentle clawing but will develop into pulling so that he can bite you . He can get carried away at times .


----------



## oldwheels (3 Nov 2021)

Bright sunshine looking out my front windows this morning but very black at the back windows. 
Spoke too soon as it is now raining.
They seem to have got rid of Rainbow Warrior now and Erskine Bridge has reopened. It was determined to get up the Clyde to Glasgow but at low water there was only 2ft of clearance so the bridge got closed. How not to win friends. 
This caused chaos as Glasgow is also in a bit of chaos to add to the fun due to many roads being closed so diversions were longer than usual. 
President Biden seemed to have a convoy several miles long for his entourage from the airport and this probably travels daily to the conference centre using vast amounts of fuel. Save the planet?


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Cheese and onion pie for luncheon, plus a pear, a minneola and two
> 
> Just letting that lot tamp down a bit before going out and giving a tree a haircut.
> 
> My green bin has not yet been emptied.



Nor my brown, apparently they have a shortage of HGV drivers.

Watched the guys emptying the recycling bins along the main road - they ran from bin to bin!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2021)

Toast and tea o clock


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Toast and tea o clock


You'll be having "Elevenses" when the time is right?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll be having "Elevenses" when the time is right?


Running late today just sat down at 11.44


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2021)

Bin's have bin emptied.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Bin's have bin emptied.


I just can't believe how pampered you all are in the UK ! Someone actually comes and takes your rubbish away for you


----------



## DCLane (3 Nov 2021)

I dropped a glove on my ride earlier whilst stopped on a bridge for a photo.

With it balancing on a ledge below I managed to lever two sticks down, and one into the glove.

Having rescued one of a nice pair of Galibier gloves I'm now having a cake out as a treat


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2021)

Blooming Simba, every blooming morning from about 4am. Scratches the drawers at MrsF's side, then comes round to do mine. If you shoo him away, he then bounces on the bed and repeat. Usually means he want's out into the 'catio'. The other 3 are happy to wait until we get up.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2021)

Chilly and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning, I have put away all the shopping and re-jigged cupboards and fridges, and i have also done some writing.

My green bin was finally emptied this morning.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Blooming Simba, every blooming morning from about 4am. Scratches the drawers at MrsF's side, then comes round to do mine. If you shoo him away, he then bounces on the bed and repeat. Usually means he want's out into the 'catio'. The other 3 are happy to wait until we get up.



I shouldn't laugh, but... 

Just be grateful he doesn't bite your nose.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2021)

Off for some beer and food tonight after work. With a bunch of Senior Managers so better behave. My 'drinking buddy' senior boss isn't here anymore - he's left . It's 9 women and two blokes. The new chap did say on Monday 'see you for a beer on Wednesday' - so hopefully he likes a few pints. Heading to a well known Gin bar first (most of my female colleagues like gin) but it was my idea to go there as it's a good bar, and get's everyone out an hour earlier !  The beer is OK too.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I shouldn't laugh, but...
> 
> Just be grateful he doesn't bite your nose.



Every morning. He's too soft to bite. He just bounces on the bed, if you try and catch him he bounces off, then comes back a minute later. We shut him out this morning.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Every morning. He's too soft to bite. He just bounces on the bed, if you try and catch him he bounces off, then comes back a minute later. We shut him out this morning.



Lexi bites you when she needs a whim catered to. Poppy just stares at you. Except if you're in bed, and then she goes into full charm mode, headbutting and purring and shoving whiskers up your nose in a bid to butter you up...


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2021)

We have taken Georgie to the vet . He didn't want to go . The vet found 2 puncture wounds in his head , one just above his eye and the other one on top of his head , bite marks. He is now on antibiotics. At the moment Georgie is behind the settee, his usual feel safe place .


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2021)

Had a beef fillet & horseradish sandwich, a pear, some strawberries and two  for luncheon.

It is raining here. It wasn't forecast. I demand my money back.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We have taken Georgie to the vet . He didn't want to go . The vet found 2 puncture wounds in his head , one just above his eye and the other one on top of his head , bite marks. He is now on antibiotics. At the moment Georgie is behind the settee, his usual feel safe place .



Wise thing to do. Cat bites are notorious for becoming infected. Hope the fella mends quickly. 

Cat bites are also a transmission vector for, amongst other things, FIV and FeLV. Which is why it's important to neuter your cats, as neutered cats are less likely to get into scraps over territory and members of the opposite sex. It's not to say neutered cats won't have a bust up if they can't stand each other, but it does reduce the risk by a significant margin.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2021)

The forecast here in Hamtun said no rain, too, until it started then they changed it to 'raining'... I know that! I looked out of the window! 

Fools..


----------



## DCLane (3 Nov 2021)

@fossyant - at least it's not as bad as one of my son's cats. He's discovered that if he sticks his paw up your nose, claws out, whilst you're asleep then the person will wake up. He's not realised that I'm not amused with being woken up in that way.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> @fossyant - at least it's not as bad as one of my son's cats. He's discovered that if he sticks his paw up your nose, claws out, whilst you're asleep then the person will wake up. He's not realised that I'm not amused with being woken up in that way.



Ouch! But funny.

My eyes are watering for two very different reasons. 

A previous cat just used to sit on my bladder of a morning. Now if THAT won't get you out of bed, nothing will...


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We have taken Georgie to the vet . He didn't want to go . The vet found 2 puncture wounds in his head , one just above his eye and the other one on top of his head , bite marks. He is now on antibiotics. At the moment Georgie is behind the settee, his usual feel safe place .



Ah, cat bites soon get infected, so you did good. Fortunately, three of ours are Ragdolls so won't bite each other, and the rescue has no teeth ! Fortunately, living together, and the temperaments mean they never 'fight' - otherwise could be big bills.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> @fossyant - at least it's not as bad as one of my son's cats. He's discovered that if he sticks his paw up your nose, claws out, whilst you're asleep then the person will wake up. He's not realised that I'm not amused with being woken up in that way.



Yikes....

Blame your son - who bought it ?


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ouch! But funny.
> 
> My eyes are watering for two very different reasons.
> 
> A previous cat just used to sit on my bladder of a morning. Now if THAT won't get you out of bed, nothing will...



So long as it didn't 'pad' you, that would make you go to the loo.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Nov 2021)

I can't concentrate on next year's schedule w/ all this current year mumbo jumbo going on!


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2021)

Just sat through a Senior Managers Update. In a section from a Professor about support she get's from a particular Team (not my team), I got mentioned by name. That was nice, and as my bosses were listening in, that's my P45 safe for another day !  Still have to watch how much I drink tonight though !


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> So long as it didn't 'pad' you, that would make you go to the loo.



Toby would know *excactly* where to park his not inconsiderable bum. No kneading required


----------



## carpiste (3 Nov 2021)

Voldemort is back!






Since buying the house in France I`ve had various strays visit. This is Oreo! He`s been visiting for 3 years now and loves Tuna!
I must get some cat food tomorrow 😺


----------



## carpiste (3 Nov 2021)

Soup is on, cat fed, tea brewing and all`s well apart from the rain showers! hopefully dry tomorrow. I`m crossing my fingers


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2021)

Bonus, just popped into the Uni's owned pub, and I got asked if staff or student. Didn't have my ID, but got 10% off still. Good job as its £5 a pint. Student bars aren't cheap.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Bonus, just popped into the Uni's owned pub, and I got asked if staff or student. Didn't have my ID, but got 10% off still. Good job as its £5 a pint. Student bars aren't cheap.


Way back Glasgow Uni Students Union was pretty cheap. It has now gone unisex and in any case tho' I am a life member have not been back for so many years I cannot remember.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2021)

Mum's prescription picked up from the Quack.

And my new laptop has arrived. 

That was quick, I only ordered it yesterday tea time, and didn't cough up the extra £4.99 for next day delivery.

Now for a  and a biskit, and then maybe a quick girly pamper session.


----------



## pawl (3 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ouch! But funny.
> 
> My eyes are watering for two very different reasons.
> 
> A previous cat just used to sit on my bladder of a morning. Now if THAT won't get you out of bed, nothing will...



The moggy thought he she was on a water bed


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Bonus, just popped into the Uni's owned pub, and I got asked if staff or student. Didn't have my ID, but got 10% off still. Good job as its £5 a pint. Student bars aren't cheap.


holy sh..t am l glad l live in France , ok its not beer but it is alcohol and l buy 10 litres of very good local wine for 23 euros or a bit under £20 , whereas 10 litres of beer would be the best part of £87. An evening in the pub ain't cheap any more


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2021)

A four hour car journey gets extremely painful and uncomfortable on the day after ankle surgery.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2021)

Georgie spent the afternoon behind our settee. He came out at tea time , had his tea and medicine . It looks like he may have a headache . He has had a big fuss ear rubs and strokes and seems more sociable . He is now sleeping on a stool in front of me .


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2021)

An update on the new dog at the house three doors down. 

I am reliably informed that it is tall, has four legs, and a nose.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> An update on the new dog at the house three doors down.
> 
> I am reliably informed that it is tall, has four legs, and a nose.


Giraffadoodle?


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Nov 2021)

I made potato pancakes for food day at work tomorrow. And a buffalo meat loaf for lunch on Friday and maybe Monday. I also recabled the front brakes on the Schwinn Sierra MTB and got it all ready for Saturday. Just going riding on some woodland trails.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2021)

I am typing this from my new laptop. Still learning my way around Win 10. Giving Edge a go, but I will probably switch to Chrome.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> A four hour car journey gets extremely painful and uncomfortable on the day after ankle surgery.


Hope you like their work and that you have no problems or warranty issues. Take it easy.

How long before you're running at 60mph?


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I made potato pancakes for food day at work tomorrow. *And a buffalo meat loaf for lunch on Friday and maybe Monday.* I also recabled the front brakes on the Schwinn Sierra MTB and got it all ready for Saturday. Just going riding on some woodland trails.


Using real Buffalo, from the range?


----------



## carpiste (3 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am typing this from my new laptop. Still learning my way around Win 10. Giving Edge a go, but I will probably switch to Chrome.


If you get a nudge to upgrade to windows 11 I suggest you stick with win 10 for the time being. You can always update later for free  Still some issues with win 11 although it isn`t too bad. Have you noticed much in the way of speed, streaming etc?


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> If you get a nudge to upgrade to windows 11 I suggest you stick with win 10 for the time being. You can always update later for free  Still some issues with win 11 although it isn`t too bad. Have you noticed much in the way of speed, streaming etc?



I do plan on giving it a miss for now, should I get the nudge, that is...

Still getting used to this. It's still downloading a few gubbins, but seems ok. I'm using Edge to browse for now, but I think I will switch back to Chrome, as I get the impression it's a little bit sticky at times. But my messenger is so much quicker. I guess once the thing digests all my settings, it should speed up some.

Keyboard is very nice though, but think I need to tweak the trackpad settings.

Screen seems pretty decent too, not cramped given I've gone down from a 15.4 to a 14.1 inch.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Refurbished


 big fan of refurbed


----------



## rockyroller (3 Nov 2021)

brought in the big palm tree I guess we should call it now


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> brought in the big palm tree I guess we should call it now


Odd name for anything, much less a palm tree.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2021)

Never mind palm trees, I need a


----------



## FrothNinja (3 Nov 2021)

Today I bought a lipstick of 248 Loctite


----------



## Jenkins (3 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We have taken Georgie to the vet . He didn't want to go . The vet found 2 puncture wounds in his head , one just above his eye and the other one on top of his head , bite marks. He is now on antibiotics. At the moment Georgie is behind the settee, his usual feel safe place .


This was a regular problem with the two cats I used to be servant to years ago. It got to the stage where I could recognise the symptoms and get them to the vet to be prescribed with antibiotics before it became too bad. I hope George recovers quickly.


----------



## carpiste (3 Nov 2021)

Just finishing my last cuppa after having a few glasses of whisky  then it`s ......






time for bed!


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2021)

Bit of a frustrating evening...

Breeze Browser won't transfer across, and I have lost both the CD and the product key. I have found my Photoshop CS2 CD, but I have lost the product key. I really don't want to have to cough up for the former, but I do use it an awful lot. The latter, maybe I could swing for Elements, I suppose. There is one more obvious place to look for those random bits of card, but if I can't find them, I'm farked.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Bit of a frustrating evening...
> 
> Breeze Browser won't transfer across, and I have lost both the CD and the product key. I have found my Photoshop CS2 CD, but I have lost the product key. I really don't want to have to cough up for the former, but I do use it an awful lot. The latter, maybe I could swing for Elements, I suppose. There is one more obvious place to look for those random bits of card, but if I can't find them, I'm farked.


Can you not bring up the product key on the first laptop?


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can you not bring up the product key on the first laptop?



Well, I'll go have a looksy...


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Nov 2021)

Glad I use a desktop PC. I took the hard drive out of my broken machine and put it into the current machine (which now has three hard drives). Lots of storage space now and I can access all the programs on the old drive by simply making new desktop shortcut icons which direct the program to the old drive.

My laptop is only used for doing my family history and has been running faultlessly for six or seven years - running Windows 7!


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Nov 2021)

btw @Reynard , did you get a manual with your software? The product key might be on a sticker on the back cover.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2021)

@classic33, you are a bloomin' genius, sir! 

I now have a fully working Breeze Browser 

Photoshop will have to wait. Might try a direct transfer over tomorrow via USB stick and see what comes of that.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> btw @Reynard , did you get a manual with your software? The product key might be on a sticker on the back cover.



No, I didn't. An erstwhile colleague in the media pool gave me a copy of his many moons ago - just a ripped CD and a bit of paper with the number on it. 

I don't have the space for a desktop here. Goodness, the last time I used a desktop was in 2005, and that was the one allocated to me at uni as a PhD student...


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2021)

I has a tired. Time I was in bed. Via the intermediate stations of Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Kempstonian (4 Nov 2021)

Oh well, at least you're up and running now. I hope you enjoy your new machine!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2021)

6 fairly gentle miles
Cat fed 
Moist underfoot


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2021)

First tea drank
Showered ready for the day ahead .... i think 
Black bin out ready for the mothership


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2021)

FrothNinja said:


> Today I bought a lipstick of 248 Loctite


My lips are sealed !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2021)

Morning.
Sunny here at the moment, showers are forecast for later .
Georgie was making high pitched cries this morning , he doesn't understand why he can't go out . He is hiding behind the settee at the moment .


----------



## oldwheels (4 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Bit of a frustrating evening...
> 
> Breeze Browser won't transfer across, and I have lost both the CD and the product key. I have found my Photoshop CS2 CD, but I have lost the product key. I really don't want to have to cough up for the former, but I do use it an awful lot. The latter, maybe I could swing for Elements, I suppose. There is one more obvious place to look for those random bits of card, but if I can't find them, I'm farked.


I usually find that such things missing are found in the least obvious place.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Nov 2021)

Bright sunny morning and looks to last all day unlike yesterday which went downhill pretty quickly. Setting us up for the next lot of rain and gales. 
My neighbour has taken his flags down again as the wind would probably burst his flagpole if they were left up and shred the flags as well.
Low sun is a problem on a bit of my usual trike route but cannot be bothered going further afield.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Bit of a frustrating evening...Breeze Browser won't transfer across, and I have lost both the CD and the product key. I have found my Photoshop CS2 CD, but I have lost the product key. I really don't want to have to cough up for the former, but I do use it an awful lot. The latter, maybe I could swing for Elements, I suppose. There is one more obvious place to look for those random bits of card, but if I can't find them, I'm farked.


I remember the old days when we first brought computers home & the hair pulling trying to get stuff to work. recently bought an older refurbed MAC only to find out some of its software limitations. took me a cpl months to get back to some sort of productivity w/ it. hang in there. you're not alone


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> A four hour car journey gets extremely painful and uncomfortable on the day after ankle surgery.


ouch, any way to ride in the back w/ your foot elevated?


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> ouch, any way to ride in the back w/ your foot elevated?


Don't think that'd be possible, or safe, if he were doing the driving.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Bonus, just popped into the Uni's owned pub, and I got asked if staff or student. Didn't have my ID, but got 10% off still. Good job as its £5 a pint. Student bars aren't cheap.


we used to have pubs on campus, mine & my girlfriend's. not allowed anymore, gee can't imagine why. but I remember .25 cent beer nites ... hehehe


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We have taken Georgie to the vet . He didn't want to go . The vet found 2 puncture wounds in his head , one just above his eye and the other one on top of his head , bite marks. He is now on antibiotics. At the moment Georgie is behind the settee, his usual feel safe place .


poor Georgie! sounds like a close call! what from, do you suspect?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Using real Buffalo, from the range?


Real buffalo, from a farm, probably. Very lean meat, probably grass fed.


----------



## mybike (4 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am typing this from my new laptop. Still learning my way around Win 10. Giving Edge a go, but I will probably switch to Chrome.



Edge is based on Chrome.


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> ouch, any way to ride in the back w/ your foot elevated?


Yes that is what I was told to do by the surgeon. I had to sit across the back seat with my leg elevated on pillows. I couldn't wear a seat belt like that but I was following medical advice.


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## cookiemonster (4 Nov 2021)

Hear hear!😅


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2021)

Grey, blustery and decidedly chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a little bit of a kitchen morning. The ox cheek is in the crock pot to make pulled beef for lunchtime sandwiches, the cat's beef is portioned up. Some is in the freezer for later, and they have some for the next couple of days. 

While I managed to dig out the product key for Breeze Browser from the program itself, I couldn't find the Photoshop one. A bit of research told me that it's encrypted, so you can't dig it out that way. But I have found a couple of Adobe codes, one on this old laptop, and one online, that have a chance of working. We shall see...

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon, and I has a hungry.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2021)

Nice breezy walk around the block
Watching a red kite swooping around in the breeze 
Bins have been emptied and re positioned


----------



## raleighnut (4 Nov 2021)

Chimney swept and Woodburner re-assembled plus a Pallet cut up (got about a dozen left though) and all the Logs that were too long to fit the fire last year cut in half


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2021)

Lovely lunch. A sandwich with the last of that lovely Cornish cheddar and a generous dollop of my gingered green tomato & red pepper chutney, a conference pear, some strawberries and two


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> Yes that is what I was told to do by the surgeon. I had to sit across the back seat with my leg elevated on pillows. I couldn't wear a seat belt like that but I was following medical advice.


 did that myself a long time ago when I broke my leg & went to visit family 4 hrs away. I rode in the back of our station wagon hoping we didn't get rear-ended


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> almost time for luncheon


today mine will be PB&J on sourdough rye ... not particularly looking forward to it but I was desperate when I was running out the door this morning


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> today mine will be PB&J on sourdough rye ... not particularly looking forward to it but I was desperate when I was running out the door this morning



Peanut butter and chocolate spread is better. 

So's peanut butter and marmite. Although I might get shot down in flames for that...


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2021)

trying not to lose my mind while actively losing my mind


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2021)

Hall cleared out and all the coats taken off the hooks so the electrician booked for this afternoon had a clear run at the consumer unit repairs/replacement. 

Shame he then phoned up and cancelled until the 19th 😕


----------



## carpiste (4 Nov 2021)

Very pleasant day. Lots of sunshine with just one heavy-ish shower. I managed to buy 3 tubs of my favourite Fage Greek yoghurt and some mushrooms. It`s so strange meeting up with neighbors I haven`t seen for a year and not do our usual handshaking or cheek to cheek kisses!


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2021)

It's turned into a fine, sunny if rather chilly afternoon. Well, the sun has just about set, and the breeze is a brisk northerly. Maybe I might get to see something of the aurora this evening, as I'm just about far enough north according to the news / weather.

Anyways, I've spent the afternoon moving the lumps of cut mulberry to the log store, although that'll need at least another year or two of seasoning before it is ready to burn. Admittedly mulberry is no great shakes - well, not like ash, hazel or fruit wood, but it's there and it's free, so I'm not turning my nose up at it...

I am cuddling a very purry tortie.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> poor Georgie! sounds like a close call! what from, do you suspect?


One of the neighborhood cats. Next door has an angry female cat . I stopped then fighting a few weeks ago . There used to be a chocolate brown male which used to come round but I haven't seen him for a while . The number of cats here has decreased from what it used to be .


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2021)

I have a  and two chocolate suggestives.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> One of the neighborhood cats. Next door has an angry female cat . I stopped then fighting a few weeks ago . There used to be a chocolate brown male which used to come round but I haven't seen him for a while . The number of cats here has decreased from what it used to be .



The girls are incredibly territorial, and woe betide any other cat come into the garden, whether that's one of the ferals from a nearby colony, or whether it are assorted neighbours' cats.

AFAIK none of the "incidents" have ever come to blows - the other cats will do a tactical retreat in the face of aggressive posturing and some seriously bad language... 

N.B. I do see fewer ferals around now that some of the entire males in the area have had a pompomectomy. My hedge doesn't smell of Eau de Tom Cat anymore.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2021)

It has been nice and sunny here all day . It would have been nice to go for a cycle ride but I have been busy concreting the base in our fireplace and then working outside lopping our hedge back .
I think I might have pulled a muscle in my back .


----------



## postman (4 Nov 2021)

Getting old shattered after a cleaning blitz.Shower room and bathroom tomorrow,there was a time I could do it all in the same day.Next year will be interesting decorating from top to bottom.This should be the last time I do it,they say a room should go five years before it needs tarting up again,well by then we might be heading for the Northumberland coastline.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2021)

@Reynard .... Pompomectomy


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2021)

Right, it's near enough time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2021)

Georgie seems to be interested in watching the Hornby programme on the TV , he's sat in front of the TV watching it right now !


----------



## oldwheels (4 Nov 2021)

Strange happenings. Last night I dreamed I was driving a car which had a puncture.
Since it was a nice day decided to go to Loch na Keal about 12 miles away for a trike run. 
Out to the car and the tyre low pressure warning came on. Front nearside tyre a bit low so down to the garage who were not very helpful but reinflated the tyre and going back tomorrow to get the pressure checked. I did get caught by a pothole a couple of days ago so hope there is no damage from that.
Ended up on my usual route with small convoys of cars passing both ways.
The garage is overrun with work and could employ 2 more mechanics but cannot get anyone to come because there is no housing for workers, only tourists or holiday home owners.
I am booked on a ferry off next week so will have to get them to treat it as an emergency. Bad timing.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Grey, blustery and decidedly chilly here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I have had a little bit of a kitchen morning. The ox cheek is in the crock pot to make pulled beef for lunchtime sandwiches, the cat's beef is portioned up. Some is in the freezer for later, and they have some for the next couple of days.
> 
> ...


Does the license box not show when you open the program?
The number required should show in there. Quick print screen at the right moment.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> Yes that is what I was told to do by the surgeon. I had to sit across the back seat with my leg elevated on pillows. I couldn't wear a seat belt like that but I was following medical advice.


How'd you reach the steering wheel?


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2021)

Soup, then the last of those sausages with a side of crispy bubble & squeak, plus strawberries to finish.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Does the license box not show when you open the program?
> The number required should show in there. Quick print screen at the right moment.



Do not know, so cannot say. Knowing, would say.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Do not know, so cannot say. Knowing, would say.


Trying would let you know.

The other way is to do a search for "license" among all files, including hidden/system files on the computer.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2021)

I have a chocolate croissant and a


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Nov 2021)

So true if the IKEA store in HK is anything to go by.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 616457
> 
> 
> 
> So true if the IKEA store in HK is anything to go by.


You mean to say you never helped any of them to the exit!!


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You mean to say you never helped any of them to the exit!!



I like meatballs!


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I like meatballs!


That's avoiding the question, and it's hinting that you may even have led IKEA customers the wrong way in their stores.


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's avoiding the question, and it's hinting that you may even have led IKEA customers the wrong way in their stores.



I couldn't possibly comment.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I couldn't possibly comment.


I dunno
You did however admit that you like meatballs, Swedish or otherwise.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> One of the neighborhood cats. Next door has an angry female cat . I stopped then fighting a few weeks ago . There used to be a chocolate brown male which used to come round but I haven't seen him for a while . The number of cats here has decreased from what it used to be .


might want to keep him out of the fray?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2021)

Frost on car roofs 
Cat having his breakfast
It's Friday


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2021)

Using caster sugar in my tea to use it up
I didn't expect that to go so easily 
First cuppa drank


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2021)

Morning.
I have some exciting news !
I've just put our recycling bins out .


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I like meatballs!



Spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2021)

I'm nearly out of Sherbet Lemons but I do have some Rhubarb & Custards in the drawer in case of emergencies.


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Spaghetti and meatballs.



Nah! Mash and meatballs with gravy.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Nah! Mash and meatballs with gravy.



That just needs some pea's.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2021)

I don't like Spaghetti in its natural but prefer it all chopped up into small bits . I find that it is very messy in it's natural form and get sauce splattered everywhere !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Nah! Mash and meatballs with gravy.


Wasn't there a song about a meatball that rolled away ?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Wasn't there a song about a meatball that rolled away ?


There is

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tSbSjRJ9xz4


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2021)

started up w/ a new dentist. so far so good ... months of work ahead of me ...


----------



## oldwheels (5 Nov 2021)

Drizzle, light winds and less cold today.
Down to the local garage early to get tyre checked again. Pressure has not changed since yesterday. Very strange but I will take it back down on Sunday and if it shows a lower pressure they will pick it up Monday morning and get the wheel off.
Having been caught by a pothole I was a bit worried about tyre or rim damaged. They think it unlikely but will check if any change in pressure.
Fortunately it is a car with a full size spare so that could go on if needed.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2021)

Parcel delivery just completed


----------



## carpiste (5 Nov 2021)

Was woken up twice in the night by rain battering on the window! During the day I quite like the sound as it means I`m indoors and out of the rain... but at daft o`clock that`s a different matter!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I don't like Spaghetti in its natural but prefer it all chopped up into small bits . I find that it is very messy in it's natural form and get sauce splattered everywhere !


Heinz do that in tins 'specially for you 😉


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2021)

Hot squash o clock time


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2021)

Morning just. It's chilly but sunny and there's almost no breeze.


----------



## tyred (5 Nov 2021)

I went on a big adventure and walked on my crutches to the end of the drive and back.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2021)

Sunny and chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning, I have labelled the jars of grape jelly, put the Amazon packaging in the recycling and I have done some writing.

Did something really stupid last night. Was clearing some of the detritus from my coffee table, and didn't realise that one of my watercolour pans was stuck to some paperwork that needed burning. You can guess the rest. Oops. 

Fortunately, it's not a colour I really use (Mars Black), so I can do without it, but the empty slot in my paint box offends my eye. 

Almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 616457
> 
> 
> 
> So true if the IKEA store in HK is anything to go by.



Breen! You imported Breen from Homeworld! How?


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> I went on a big adventure and walked on my crutches to the end of the drive and back.



Well done.


----------



## pawl (5 Nov 2021)

(7


tyred said:


> I went on a big adventure and walked on my crutches to the end of the drive and back.




Well done


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2021)

just drained 3 bank accounts to make a dent in my dental bill ... ;-(


----------



## postman (5 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> just drained 3 bank accounts to make a dent in my dental bill ... ;-(


yes that's the worst part the extraction of cash out of your wallet.


----------



## postman (5 Nov 2021)

Interesting point about dentists,before covid my dentist wanted to see me every six months costing quite a penny in fees,since Cocos nearly two years I have not been called in.I looks after the nashers so do we need six month appointments or is a money making game.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2021)

Nice lunch of a beef and horseradish sandwich with the last of the fillet, a pear, a minneola, half an avocado and two 

When the weather turns cooler, avocado helps keep my dry skin manageable without having to resort to lotions and potions. Most of which tend to make me scratch like a baboon.


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2021)

postman said:


> Interesting point about dentists,before covid my dentist wanted to see me every six months costing quite a penny in fees,since Cocos nearly two years I have not been called in.I looks after the nashers so do we need six month appointments or is a money making game.



It depends on what state you're nashers are in and whether you pay for the dentist or not, my nashers aren't in a good state, more fillings than teeth and a lot of gaps, and I don't pay for the dentist.


----------



## tyred (5 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> How'd you reach the steering wheel?


I steered with the end of my crutch stuck in the spokes of the steering wheel. I pressed the pedals with my other crutch. Perfectly safe and made it home in one piece. 🤔


----------



## Moon bunny (5 Nov 2021)

The Yule tree is up and I’m starting to decorate. The tariff is:
One red bauble for every time I hear or read the word “humbug” .
One green bauble for “commercialised”.
One blue bauble for “the true meaning of Xmas...”
A length of tinsel for any other cliche. My decision on what constitutes a cliche is final.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2021)

postman said:


> yes that's the worst part the extraction of cash out of your wallet.


my previous Dentist, told me, before he retired, before covid, that this treatment plan would "take me to my grave". kind of a grim turn of words, but here's hoping ...


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2021)

scheduled my Moderna booster jab for 11/15! woohoo! I should start looking for random women to kiss again! just kidding ... yeesh ...


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> It depends on what state you're nashers are in and whether you pay for the dentist or not, my nashers aren't in a good state, more fillings than teeth and a lot of gaps, and I don't pay for the dentist.


hey if you don't pay, go get'm done!


----------



## carpiste (5 Nov 2021)

No rain after about 1pm and the sun was out a while and started to do its magic. I actually managed to clear the terrace of weeds and put on a wash. It`s turned decidedly chilly but I brought in a load of wood so the fire will be burning shortly.
I reckon I have about 30-40 minutes to decide what I`m having for dinner. Decisions, decisions


----------



## dave r (5 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> hey if you don't pay, go get'm done!



Definitely.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2021)

ppl seem to be licking their return envelopes w/ gusto this year ...


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2021)

A satisfying afternoon of lumberjilling completed. That massive mulberry that I had to fell after the top shattered has finally been cleared up. Been sawing through the last 2ft-thick sections from the main trunk, and then sawing the sections into sections.

I now have a well-deserved  and a dish of salted peanuts.

And am currently sitting through a power cut. Bird has probably flown into the lines and shorted them out somewhere.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2021)

Power is back on.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2021)

And I have decided to replace the full pan of black paint with two half pans - dioxazine violet and chromium green.

I just hope there aren't any Drazi in the vicinity...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Was woken up twice in the night by rain battering on the window! During the day I quite like the sound as it means I`m indoors and out of the rain... but at daft o`clock that`s a different matter!


Did it want to come in ?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> A satisfying afternoon of lumberjilling completed. That massive mulberry that I had to fell after the top shattered has finally been cleared up. Been sawing through the last 2ft-thick sections from the main trunk, and then sawing the sections into sections.
> 
> I now have a well-deserved  and a dish of salted peanuts.
> 
> And am currently sitting through a power cut. Bird has probably flown into the lines and shorted them out somewhere.


Were you using cutting hedge technology ?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2021)

I managed to get out on my bike this morning . I did 13 miles. It's 2 weeks since I last went out.
Georgie has a new toy . It's a stick, actually it is a twig from the hedge trimming! Not sure how it came to be indoors . It could be that he brought it in as he likes to hide it in my shoes .


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Were you using cutting hedge technology ?



I think cutting hedge technology would have been a bit weedy...


----------



## oldwheels (5 Nov 2021)

Our local cheese producer has done rather well at the world championships. Silver for the hard cheese and bronze for the blue cheese. I have no axe to grind but their cheese is rather good.
Tourists seem to get ever more weird. 
I have mentioned before being asked if I had ever been on a train or seen a double decker bus. The latest is the impression some have that nobody actually lives here and that at the end of the tourist season we go back home to Oban.
The jungle drums have been beating again and some in a Land Rover Discovery have been harassing otters and they are to be sent packing.
Strange idea to me that otters are seen to be such shy animals. One used to come in from the sea and have a look in our open workshop door before trotting off up the forest path. Another lived in the marina and could be heard eating shellfish under the pontoons and could be seen if you leaned right over and looked under. Perhaps the same one who climbed aboard my boat on a mooring and left a terrible mess. At the other end of the town one regularly came up the steps beside the pier and crossed the street and on up a public footpath.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2021)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## KnittyNorah (5 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Tourists seem to get ever more weird.
> I have mentioned before being asked if I had ever been on a train or seen a double decker bus. The latest is the impression some have that nobody actually lives here and that at the end of the tourist season we go back home to Oban.


LOL!
Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose ... over the years I've been asked 'does Europe have paved roads outside of the major cities?', 'how often have you met the Queen?' and 'why can't I just drive straight to Ireland from London? Why would I need to get a ferry?', among others. There is a certain demographic among 'tourists', 'wannabe' tourists, 'incomers' and the like, of all ages, classes and nationalities, who have absolutely _no _conception of reality in the place in which they find themselves.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Nov 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> LOL!
> Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose ... over the years I've been asked 'does Europe have paved roads outside of the major cities?', 'how often have you met the Queen?' and 'why can't I just drive straight to Ireland from London? Why would I need to get a ferry?', among others. There is a certain demographic among 'tourists', 'wannabe' tourists, 'incomers' and the like, of all ages, classes and nationalities, who have absolutely _no _conception of reality in the place in which they find themselves.


Not just tourists. We have been asked all sorts of strange questions by suppliers in England. Their knowledge of UK geography was often sketchy to put it mildly.
One I remember thought our beaches must be a terrible mess after the Braer oil spill disaster.
That was over 300 miles away from us.


----------



## KnittyNorah (5 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not just tourists. We have been asked all sorts of strange questions by suppliers in England. Their knowledge of UK geography was often sketchy to put it mildly.
> One I remember thought our beaches must be a terrible mess after the Braer oil spill disaster.
> That was over 300 miles away from us.


I can well believe it. Friends of mine moved to Orkney more than 20 years ago and are still, continually, flummoxed by some of the frankly-daft remarks and responses they are met with when making perfectly normal enquiries of 'mainland' suppliers.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2021)

Bitsas supper of breaded squid rings, prawn toast, bubble & squeak and baked beans.

While watching Sudbury v Colchester in the FA Cup.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2021)

My Father died 10 years ago today. I do wish they would stop letting off fireworks to commemorate him, though. Even though we got as far as we could get while he was still alive and before things went into that dementia reverse, I'd still rather reflect in quiet.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2021)

I was watching a bit of the new Dalgliesh defective programme. I couldn't stand much more of it as it seemed to be made in the wrong era ! It was supposed to be set in the 70's but the main character seemed to be more like Sherlock Holmes. I don't know what was strange about it as I've seen other period dramas which haven't seemed so out of place . Come to think of it it was supposed to be set in the Sweeney period !


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> The Yule tree is up and I’m starting to decorate. The tariff is:
> One red bauble for every time I hear or read the word “humbug” .
> One green bauble for “commercialised”.
> One blue bauble for “the true meaning of Xmas...”
> A length of tinsel for any other cliche. My decision on what constitutes a cliche is final.


It's all become commercialised humbug, with the true meaning of Xmas forgotten.
It's getting earlier every year, and this year may even be cancelled.


----------



## tyred (5 Nov 2021)

Sitting relaxing with a glass of soluble Solpadine before bed is not as enjoyable as relaxing with a glass of beer


----------



## Jenkins (5 Nov 2021)

Last weekend of race meetings for the year for me. Tomorrow is Brands Hatch for the first day of the truck racing - everything from the 5/8ths scale Legends to full size racing trucks. One of the support races has 4 Trabants taking part! The on Sunday it's off to Silverstone for the Walter Hayes Trophy which is the biggest event of the year for FF1600s with over 100 drivers taking part.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Parcel delivery just completed


to you? or by you?


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> The Yule tree is up and I’m starting to decorate. The tariff is:
> One red bauble for every time I hear or read the word “humbug” .
> One green bauble for “commercialised”.
> One blue bauble for “the true meaning of Xmas...”
> A length of tinsel for any other cliche. My decision on what constitutes a cliche is final.


Wasn't Scrooge a big user of the word _"Humbug"_, and didn't believe in the Christmas spirit?


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Last weekend of race meetings for the year for me. Tomorrow is Brands Hatch for the first day of the truck racing - everything from the 5/8ths scale Legends to full size racing trucks. One of the support races has 4 Trabants taking part! The on Sunday it's off to Silverstone for the Walter Hayes Trophy which is the biggest event of the year for FF1600s with over 100 drivers taking part.



Ah, Legends. That'll be John Mickel in the #4, then... Pickup trucks on the card as well, maybe?


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2021)

Time for a  and a Min Spy.


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> The Yule tree is up and I’m starting to decorate. The tariff is:
> One red bauble for every time I hear or read the word “humbug” .
> One green bauble for “commercialised”.
> One blue bauble for “the true meaning of Xmas...”
> A length of tinsel for any other cliche. My decision on what constitutes a cliche is final.


Would you like a sweet?


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Nov 2021)

Time for a bike ride. Just a quick 15miles today as I have to go to an ENT specialist later.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Time for a bike ride. Just a quick 15miles today as I have to go to an ENT specialist later.



Fingers crossed for that xxx In the mean time, don't let it occlude the joy of a good bicycular bimble.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2021)

Right, time to put the writing away after a very productive evening and tootle off for a nice hot bath before bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> to you? or by you?


To us


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2021)

Right just finish this then I am going to do some miles 
Got to feed the cat before I go


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> I steered with the end of my crutch stuck in the spokes of the steering wheel. I pressed the pedals with my other crutch. Perfectly safe and made it home in one piece. 🤔
> 
> View attachment 616539


Not tempted to try a Bean


View: https://youtu.be/VjLRTifjpxA


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My Father died 10 years ago today. I do wish they would stop letting off fireworks to commemorate him, though. Even though we got as far as we could get while he was still alive and before things went into that dementia reverse, I'd still rather reflect in quiet.


My Father too died on the 5th but that was 22 years ago.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2021)

Morning. It is drizzling here .
I may attack our fireplace again later this morning.
It looks like they've done it again ! . I can't see qualifying of the GP on Channel 4. They are starting to P155 me off !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2021)

I've been up for ages but I still haven't decided whether to have a bath or a shower.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Nov 2021)

Rain with gales but no ferries locally cancelled yet.
Might venture to the library later as it is only open on Saturdays and I have had the last lot of books for far too long.


----------



## dave r (6 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning. It is drizzling here .
> I may attack our fireplace again later this morning.
> It looks like they've done it again ! . I can't see qualifying of the GP on Channel 4. They are starting to P155 me off !



Qualifying highlights are on Sunday morning at 08:30am.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Right just finish this then I am going to do some miles


Ended up with 33 miles


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Nov 2021)

I've just re-arranged and tidied up my vinyl and I've just realised that there's one Depeche Mode album that I don't have. 

How was that allowed to happen? 

Now ordered from Discogs, along with another DM album that I needed to replace.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I've just re-arranged and tidied up my vinyl and I've just realised that there's one Depeche Mode album that I don't have.
> 
> How was that allowed to happen?
> 
> Now ordered from Discogs, along with another DM album that I needed to replace.


Strange


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Strange



Yeah! A shocker if there ever was one.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Yeah! A shocker if there ever was one.


You'll be getting all Exicter now, while waiting in Room 101.


----------



## DCLane (6 Nov 2021)

An early start this morning with a drive to Cheshire for my son's first team camp with his 2022 team. Same team, lots of different riders.

He got his first experience of motorway driving as we shared the driving duties.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You'll be getting all Exicter now, while waiting in Room 101.




View: https://media.giphy.com/media/Vj97qNut6WDHa/giphy.gif


I see what you did there.

It was 'Some Great Reward' that I didn't have and I needed to replace 'Construction Time Again' as the vinyl is just knackered. Got them both from the same seller so the postage doesn't work out to be too bad.


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2021)

It's pouring rain outside. Hopefully it will dry up so I can go for a short walk hobble.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> It's pouring rain outside. Hopefully it will dry up so I can go for a short walk hobble.


Gate and back, or another attempt at parking your car.

Don't go rushing recovery.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> View: https://media.giphy.com/media/Vj97qNut6WDHa/giphy.gif
> 
> 
> I see what you did there.
> ...



Done twice.


----------



## carpiste (6 Nov 2021)

Lovely and sunny here today apart from a little fog this morning. As I`m in France at the moment I converted to kilometres but I haven`t put the found cycle computer onto the Scott as yet so I guess I did about 15-20 km. So now I`m getting ready for a few hours of football with lots of tea and then I`ll sort the bike computer out for another run tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2021)

Cool and grey here chez Casa Reynard, with a brisk north-westerly.

I have spent the morning writing, and then, after lunch, I have to take the parental unit for her Covid booster.

Think I will curl up and have a plumpitty day, after.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2021)

Also, F1 qualifying is live on Radio 5 Live Sports Extra at 5 to eight this evening.


----------



## Moon bunny (6 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's all become commercialised humbug, with the true meaning of Xmas forgotten.
> It's getting earlier every year, and this year may even be cancelled.


You missed “It’s for the children”.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> You missed “It’s for the children”.


I didn't want to say that if they are looking at cancelling it this year. The kids will be in tears if they do that.


----------



## Moon bunny (6 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't Scrooge a big user of the word _"Humbug"_, and didn't believe in the Christmas spirit?


He used the phrase “Bah!Humbug!“ just twice and the story ends with his wishing everbody a Merry Christmas and laughing.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2021)

Mum's been pfizered and flue jabbed.

I can reliably inform you all that she can now receive Radio 5 Live Sports Extra and Talksport.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2021)

Anyways, I have my onesie on, a hot water bottle, a  and a packet of crisps.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Nov 2021)

Ferries mostly cancelled as expected with gales we have today and tomorrow.
Had a go at clearing out some of the junk in my allegedly back bedroom. It has 3 bikes and an amazing amount of camping stuff as well as bits from my motorhome when it got sold. Only managed to get rid of a surplus bedside cabinet but there is an ottoman which can go but will need to wait for a dry day so that I can take my trike out of the car to get it to either charity or landfill.
Found also an old log book I started in 1953 when I started touring. Fascinating and brings back many happy memories.
There was also a Toshiba 200 notebook running win XP which my wife used. It still works once I charged it up but not connected it to the internet. May be an interesting experience trying to use it after being on Apple for so long.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> He used the phrase “Bah!Humbug!“ just twice and the story ends with his wishing everbody a Merry Christmas and laughing.


He used the "Humbug" nine times though.






I thought it was Tiny Tim who ended the tale?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mum's been pfizered and flue jabbed.
> 
> I can reliably inform you all that she can now receive Radio 5 Live Sports Extra and Talksport.


Was one of them a gas injection?


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Was one of them a gas injection?



Aaaargh, bloody typo...


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2021)

I've discovered that I can reach the light switch with my crutch so no need to get up to switch the light on


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2021)

Just fed the cats, and soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2021)

F1 qually on the radio and a fish finger sandwich.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, Legends. *That'll be John Mickel in the #4*, then... Pickup trucks on the card as well, maybe?


The winner of today's Legends final and, yes the pickups were also on the bill (another series I don't get to see enough of).

A bit chilly in the wind, but a nice and relaxed day out. Plus I found my own truck


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> F1 qually on the radio and a fish finger sandwich.


How'd the qualifying sound on the fish finger sarnie?


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> How'd the qualifying sound on the fish finger sarnie?



A bit... crummy...


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> The winner of today's Legends final and, yes the pickups were also on the bill (another series I don't get to see enough of).
> 
> A bit chilly in the wind, but a nice and relaxed day out. Plus I found my own truck
> View attachment 616774



How cool is that! 

Glad JM done well.  Pickups are a regular on the Mallory Mile, btw... Not sure if any of them have ended up in the lake yet tho...


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2021)

Time to put the kettle on.

It's almost time for a  and MOTD

My lot don't play till tomorrow lunchtime.


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2021)

I've just finished reading Tess of the D'urbervilles for the second time.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> I've just finished reading Tess of the D'urbervilles for the second time.


Did it end the same way as the first time you read it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> I've just finished reading Tess of the D'urbervilles for the second time.


I reckon Hardy wanted to be an Old Testament god inflicting god knows what on his characters.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2021)

Just made myself another


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2021)

Right, time to put the writing away for the evening and head off to bed via a nice hot bath, lots of scented bubbles and a chapter or two of a good book (Memory by Lois McMaster Bujold).

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2021)

Time for some miles


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I reckon Hardy wanted to be an Old Testament god inflicting god knows what on his characters.


His novels are a bit grim all right although I love his descriptive writing, especially the way he can describe nature. Far from the madding crowd is the pick of the bunch IMO. 

I adore his poetry though. He really must have been one of the greatest of all time.


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles


I miss going out for a ride or brisk walk before breakfast


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2021)

Morning.
The sun hasn't risen yet but it looks like it might be a nice day. There is some light blue and mauve sky forming .
I was woken up at midnight by the sound of fireworks !  Someone around here was letting them off. I could see them from our window .


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Nov 2021)

Mystery tour today looking for photo opportunities for the photo challenge.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2021)

It's bed stripping day, today.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> I miss going out for a ride or brisk walk before breakfast


It's the best time of the day. 
Back home now 36 miles
First cuppa drank


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2021)

Off to work soon, via watching grandson in his first ever rugby match.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2021)

Sitting in bed with the second cuppa of the day listening to the commentary from Silverstone on the Chromebook instead of being there. in person. Don't know what happened, but I had a terrible night's sleep with stomach cramps & just couldn't get warm. I'm feeling a heck of a lot better now and at least it means that I won't need to get more fuel for Wednesday & Thursday's trips to Norwich & Cambridge.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Nov 2021)

Rain has stopped meantime and sun has appeared. Wind also must be dropping as Calmac are going to start the main ferry again at 0955 from Oban. 
A few people seem to have been stranded on both sides and I have sometimes been caught out when travelling on business in the past. Sometimes you have no control over where you have to be at certain times [ like hospital appointments for example] and just have to take a chance on travel.
The place you do not want to be caught out is Lochaline as there is generally nowhere to stay and a long way back to Ft William.
In the past in bad weather I used to phone from Ft William to our local office who could get radio contact with the ferry just to be sure it was running before starting down the road.


----------



## mybike (7 Nov 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> You missed “It’s for the children”.



If you're interested, here is a lecture on Christmas from a historian. https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=1225161257171


----------



## Speicher (7 Nov 2021)

I am feeling a bit more better today. Not completely betterer, but improving. 

The garden has managed without me for a month now.  It's still there. 

In other news, the last of the unoccupied houses is now happy. It looked so sad with the curtains closed. No sign of any pets. They have moved from a place called Solly Houle, I think.


----------



## mybike (7 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Ferries mostly cancelled as expected with gales we have today and tomorrow.
> Had a go at clearing out some of the junk in my allegedly back bedroom. It has 3 bikes and an amazing amount of camping stuff as well as bits from my motorhome when it got sold. Only managed to get rid of a surplus bedside cabinet but there is an ottoman which can go but will need to wait for a dry day so that I can take my trike out of the car to get it to either charity or landfill.
> Found also an old log book I started in 1953 when I started touring. Fascinating and brings back many happy memories.
> There was also a Toshiba 200 notebook running win XP which my wife used. It still works once I charged it up but not connected it to the internet. May be an interesting experience trying to use it after being on Apple for so long.



Found this text in a review of the Tosh: "Though apparently all surfaces are made of plastics, the case is *flexural rigid*. Furthermore, it seems that it is rather *insensible to applied forces*. Even the lid seems to be rather robust. "


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2021)

Nice bright, sunny but cold morning here. I had my perambulation around the house on crutches.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2021)

I've managed to get myself inveigled into a Sunday lunch today. I don't do Sunday lunches. Lunch doesn't fit into my eating pattern. So I'm going to have to forego my default brunch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2021)

I've almost got to the end of an imperfectly perforated roll of toilet paper. It has surprised me how irritating its tendency to tear lengthways instead of sideways could be.


----------



## pawl (7 Nov 2021)

Anyone finding Strava slow ti down load this morning?


----------



## rockyroller (7 Nov 2021)

we set our clocks back last night so now it's 7:09am instead of 6:09am & it is much brighter outside. about an hour before my alarm went off, one of our cats went off


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2021)

Did a little mountain biking yesterday.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Nov 2021)

me too!


----------



## oldwheels (7 Nov 2021)

mybike said:


> Found this text in a review of the Tosh: "Though apparently all surfaces are made of plastics, the case is *flexural rigid*. Furthermore, it seems that it is rather *insensible to applied forces*. Even the lid seems to be rather robust. "


While the machine is mebbe robust I am not sure the software will withstand my assaults.
I could never get to grips with Microsoft.


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2021)

I've figured out how to turn off the annoying conversation mode on the Yahoo Mail app.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2021)

Sunny, blustery and chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept in, have done some writing, done a load of laundry and am about to make cheese toasties for lunch.

Unfortunately, the commentary game on the radio involves the Spuds, so I shall have to follow my lot using the text commentary instead.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Sitting in bed with the second cuppa of the day listening to the commentary from Silverstone on the Chromebook instead of being there. in person. Don't know what happened, but I had a terrible night's sleep with stomach cramps & just couldn't get warm. I'm feeling a heck of a lot better now and at least it means that I won't need to get more fuel for Wednesday & Thursday's trips to Norwich & Cambridge.



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Moon bunny (7 Nov 2021)

I ends with the


> He had no further intercourse with Spirits, but lived upon the Total Abstinence Principle, ever afterwards; and it was always said of him, that he knew how to keep Christmas well, if any man alive possessed the knowledge. May that be truly said of us, and all of us! And so, as Tiny Tim observed, God bless Us, Every One





classic33 said:


> He used the "Humbug" nine times though.
> View attachment 616731
> 
> 
> I thought it was Tiny Tim who ended the tale?


It’s the narrator who ends by quoting what TT says earlier. Scrooge’s last act is to give Bob Scratchett a pay rise..


----------



## Accy cyclist (7 Nov 2021)

There's been a 50p piece on my living room floor for what must be week. I've just bent down to pick it up.


----------



## carpiste (7 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> me too!
> View attachment 616817


Why did those aliens take the rider and not the bike too??


----------



## carpiste (7 Nov 2021)

There has been a mist overhead all day. Walk outdoors and you get wet within 20 seconds. It`s the really fine stuff that soaks you right through 
At least I have the footy followed by the Womens Rugby to keep me happy  And as I types Spurs got an equaliser against Utd! lol. Nothing is going good for them this weekend


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2021)

Lovely cheese & chutney toastie for lunch, and a nice pot of tea.

We've just missed a penalty. Poo.


----------



## carpiste (7 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely cheese & chutney toastie for lunch, and a nice pot of tea.
> 
> We've just missed a penalty. Poo.


I nearly choked on my tea! I read that as:

We've just missed a penalty Poo.
Can the referee award such a thing! And is it on a stick!


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> I nearly choked on my tea! I read that as:
> 
> We've just missed a penalty Poo.
> Can the referee award such a thing! And is it on a stick!





I think we're evens - I just spat tea all over my laptop. (Not the new one)


----------



## carpiste (7 Nov 2021)

The New Zealand ladies Haka is scary!


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Nov 2021)

Very high tide today. Looking forward to seeing the photos of sea spray I did on my posh camera. I have discovered I can get a gizmo that lets me put photos from posh camera on to my phone too! What an age of wonder we live in!


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2021)

Waheyyyyyyy, 1-0 to the Arsenal!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2021)

Work has been progressing slowly on my model. I have been crudely cutting out the front suspension wishbones out of ply wood with a Stanley knife and they require quite a bit of sanding afterwards. I discovered I had made a bit of a mistake in the shape of the body after fitting the Halo and cockpit section. They should blend into the bodywork. I have now let in two pieces of balsa which will have to be blended in . It is hard trying to find all of the pictures which show me what I'm making from the required angle .


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Work has been progressing slowly on my model. I have been crudely cutting out the front suspension wishbones out of ply wood with a Stanley knife and they require quite a bit of sanding afterwards. I discovered I had made a bit of a mistake in the shape of the body after fitting the Halo and cockpit section. They should blend into the bodywork. I have now let in two pieces of balsa which will have to be blended in . It is hard trying to find all of the pictures which show me what I'm making from the required angle .
> View attachment 616845
> 
> 
> View attachment 616846



A tube of Ronseal wood filler is your friend here


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2021)

Anyways, I'll take a 1-0 win. The lads should've racked up a few more, but didn't. Hey ho, it's still three points.

The ladies play West Ham at half six.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> I've figured out how to turn off the annoying conversation mode on the Yahoo Mail app.


So did I. I use Gmail.


----------



## postman (7 Nov 2021)

_Rant rant rant,I have just sent an email to Amazon complaining about this scrappy keyboard on the hd8 tablet,as I type this the font style has changed in its own,I wonder what the reply back to me will be.It puts any word it likes every now and then.So if you don't check before posting it reads like a lunatic has red it.Roll on Xmas this is going,I did want a bottle of whisky but a tablet is more use.You would not believe how many times I have had to retype words just in this message.I wait for Amazon to reply,all I ask is do the job I ask,type correctly._


----------



## carpiste (7 Nov 2021)

postman said:


> _Rant rant rant,I have just sent an email to Amazon complaining about this scrappy keyboard on the hd8 tablet,as I type this the font style has changed in its own,I wonder what the reply back to me will be.It puts any word it likes every now and then.So if you don't check before posting it reads like a lunatic has red it.Roll on Xmas this is going,I did want a bottle of whisky but a tablet is more use.You would not believe how many times I have had to retype words just in this message.I wait for Amazon to reply,all I ask is do the job I ask,type correctly._



What make tablet is it? Hardly a great advertisement!


----------



## Speicher (7 Nov 2021)

I have been reliably informed that one of the new occupants of the house opposite is called Monty. He has two members of staff.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2021)

postman said:


> _Rant rant rant,I have just sent an email to Amazon complaining about this scrappy keyboard on the hd8 tablet,as I type this the font style has changed in its own,I wonder what the reply back to me will be.It puts any word it likes every now and then.So if you don't check before posting it reads like a lunatic has red it.Roll on Xmas this is going,I did want a bottle of whisky but a tablet is more use.You would not believe how many times I have had to retype words just in this message.I wait for Amazon to reply,all I ask is do the job I ask,type correctly._


I wonder if Hell will freeze over before you hear from them ?


----------



## Speicher (7 Nov 2021)

postman said:


> _Rant rant rant,I have just sent an email to Amazon complaining about this scrappy keyboard on the hd8 tablet,as I type this the font style has changed in its own,I wonder what the reply back to me will be.It puts any word it likes every now and then.So if you don't check before posting it reads like a lunatic has red it.Roll on Xmas this is going,I did want a bottle of whisky but a tablet is more use.You would not believe how many times I have had to retype words just in this message.I wait for Amazon to reply,all I ask is do the job I ask,type correctly._



If you accidently press "ctrl" instead of shift, and your sentence begins with I (first person pronoun) then everything is tryped in italics. Press ctrl and i again, and it should go back to "normal".


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2021)

Watching St Albans v Forest Green in the FA Cup.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2021)

Sausages and onions on the go in a pan, fire is lit and getting ready for the Mexican GP on Radio 5.

Will my sausage sandwiches be better than the race?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2021)

Busy old nice 7 mile walk around Pitsford reservoir , a good chopping back session in the garden now time to relax i think


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2021)

So far, the sausage sandwich is winning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2021)

It's beer o'clock in Marmoset Mansions. Cheers, to our very good health.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2021)

I feel so much better than I did this morning, which is annoying as it means I'll have to go to work tomorrow. 

After last night's stomach problems, I decided to have a self-imposed day at home and managed to get quite a lot of work done - the ironing from Friday's washing, two loads of bike clothing washed, line dried and put away, hopefully the last cut of the lawns for the year, tyres pumped up on five bikes and chains cleaned & lubed on three of them. 

It only remains to decide whether or not to have a small beer on a work night as a little treat, as the strongest thing I normally allow myself is a hot chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2021)

Sausage Sandwich 2 - 0 Grand Prix


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2021)

Decision made - save the beer for Wednesday night when I get back from Norwich. Hot chocolate it is, but made with full fat milk as the treat.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2021)

And while it was all being nuked, I took the non-reccyling bin out front ready to be emptied tomorrow.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2021)

Another weekend nearly over
Another week ahead


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> *we set our clocks back last night so now it's 7:09am instead of 6:09am* & it is much brighter outside. about an hour before my alarm went off, one of our cats went off


Shouldn't that be the over way round?


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> I ends with the
> 
> It’s the narrator who ends by quoting what TT says earlier. Scrooge’s last act is to give Bob Scratchett a pay rise..


Itchy fingers?


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've managed to get myself inveigled into a Sunday lunch today. I don't do Sunday lunches. Lunch doesn't fit into my eating pattern. So I'm going to have to forego my default brunch.


Always a good idea to have a Sunday lunch on Sunday.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2021)

Arsenal Ladies won handsomely against West Ham as well.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> So far, the sausage sandwich is winning.


Can't be that good if it's taking you nearly three quarters of an hour to eat. That or it's one big sausage sarnie.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2021)

Anyways, time for a  and MOTD


----------



## carpiste (7 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> *I feel so much better than I did this morning*, which is annoying as it means I'll have to go to work tomorrow.
> 
> After last night's stomach problems, I decided to have a self-imposed day at home and managed to get quite a *lot of work done* - the ironing from Friday's washing, two loads of bike clothing washed, line dried and put away, hopefully the last cut of the lawns for the year, tyres pumped up on five bikes and chains cleaned & lubed on three of them.
> 
> It only remains to decide whether or not to have a *small beer on a work night as a little treat*, as the strongest thing I normally allow myself is a hot chocolate.


I`d say after all the work you did and the need or idea to have a beer suggests you`re really, really much better!


----------



## carpiste (7 Nov 2021)

Boing..... time for bed!


----------



## rockyroller (8 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Shouldn't that be the over way round?


maybe it's the way I wrote it. the variable is when I woke up


----------



## rockyroller (8 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Another weekend nearly over
> Another week ahead


we can do it


----------



## rockyroller (8 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Why did those aliens take the rider and not the bike too??


no organs to clone on the bike?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Nov 2021)

I have missed the mundanity.

While life has been mundane (except for this weekend), it has been very busy and has conspired to keep me away from CycleChat.

I will endeavour to do better.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> we can do it


We certainly can
Dark outside
Not sure if it's frosty though


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2021)

First cuppa drank 
Cat has been fed and fussed 
No frost now the darkness has gone


----------



## tyred (8 Nov 2021)

A whole new week to look forward to 

Do I lie in bed or lie on the sofa 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2021)

Morning.
The sky was orange a few minutes ago .
I stayed up and watched the Mexican GP last night . I can't say how excited I was. I think my excitement sensors went to bed a few minutes after the start ! 
I think I may put a layer of cement on the internal walls of our fireplace which may turn out to be more exciting !


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2021)

I can't decide whether to have egg, bacon, beans, black pudding, tomatoes & toast for breakfast, or wait until I've been to the shops and bought some mushrooms then have it for tea this evening and have Cornflakes for breakfast instead.. 
Hmmmmm..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2021)

My electricity is off while I get a new busbar installed. I asked the chap of he would like a tea or a coffee. Tea, one sugar. So I looked at the sugar - it appears to have a September 1962 date on it!


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2021)

I think I may be suffering from PURD ! Post Unexciting Race Disorder!
In other news I have just been out to top up our bird feeders. One was half empty and the other one was 3/4 full . The little birds seem to be very busy around them at the moment .


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My electricity is off while I get a new busbar installed. I asked the chap of he would like a tea or a coffee. Tea, one sugar. So I looked at the sugar - it appears to have a September 1962 date on it!
> View attachment 616933


Did it cost a tanner back then?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Did it cost a tanner back then?


Further investigation reveals that the packet has a website address on it. So, either were remarkably prescient in having address in advance of the world wide web, or it is a 2062 sell by date....


----------



## oldwheels (8 Nov 2021)

Grey day with spits of rain and less windy.
Things seem to conspire against me sometimes. 
I had a front car tyre lost some pressure for no apparent reason tho' I did thump a pothole a few days before. It was inflated to 40psi by the local garage and I have been back to get the pressure checked with the same gauge 3 times and there is no change and no damage to be seen. I have a mainland trip coming up which means a few hundred miles and worry about the tyre safety.
Next my Macbook which has just had a software update is refusing emails to and from my gmail address. Fortunately my other devices are not affected. Lots of suggestions on google but nothing helps so far as all the advice is for older versions I think. Aaaargh


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My electricity is off while I get a new busbar installed. I asked the chap of he would like a tea or a coffee. Tea, one sugar. So I looked at the sugar - it appears to have a September 1962 date on it!
> View attachment 616933


That's the time it went through the system which did the checking for metallic objects.
As can clearly be seen it did so on either the 28th March or the 30th October, when the clocks changed, thereby throwing the delicate time franking machine out of kilter.

That or the real date is on the underside, turn it upside down and check.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's the time it went through the system which did the checking for metallic objects.
> As can clearly be seen it did so on either the 28th March or the 30th October, when the clocks changed, thereby throwing the delicate time franking machine out of kilter.
> 
> That or the real date is on the underside, turn it upside down and check.


Ah, so it's actually 62 minutes past 9. It's now all so much clearer.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ah, so it's actually 62 minutes past 9. It's now all so much clearer.


It could be two hours out either way depending on which way the clocks went.


----------



## postman (8 Nov 2021)

Oh boy last night's curry gave me two acid refluxes.Not nice at all.They don't half burn.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> We certainly can
> Dark outside
> Not sure if it's frosty though


no frost here but chilly for sure


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2021)

@deptfordmarmoset 
Handy household tip #325 If you up end a bag of sugar to check the date, make certain the top is held shut. 

You're welcome


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @deptfordmarmoset
> Handy household tip #325 If you up end a bag of sugar to check the date, make certain the top is held shut.
> 
> You're welcome


Lol. I like to give the milk a shake for some reason before I pour it. I have occasionally removed the top and laid it down then forgotten and shook it!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I like to give the milk a shake for some reason before I pour it. I have occasionally removed the top and laid it down then forgotten and shook it!


I once emptied a tin of beans into a pan but hadn't taken the pan lid of first, but don't tell anyone, please


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2021)

Some girls take my money, some girls take my clothes


----------



## tyred (8 Nov 2021)

My Internet had dropped for a few minutes.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Lol. I like to give the milk a shake for some reason before I pour it. I have occasionally removed the top and laid it down then forgotten and shook it!


That will be a hangover from the far off days when we had cream at the top of the milk bottle. Lovely creamy milk when I worked on a dairy farm.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Some girls take my money, some girls take my clothes


I had some cool sweaters in the '70's, but GAGF 3 raided my closets regularly. I was a string bean, then. so the matter is moot. I am rather more portly now.


----------



## pawl (8 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I once emptied a tin of beans into a pan but hadn't taken the pan lid of first, but don't tell anyone, please




Err think you already have.😠😠😠


----------



## carpiste (8 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Did it cost a tanner back then?


1962! For a tanner you could go to the pub, have 3 pints of bitter, fish and chips on the way home, a bag of sugar and....


----------



## carpiste (8 Nov 2021)

Got up to a rather foggy and damp start but after a quick brew got togged up and did a leisurely 20km. I stopped half way for a coffee.... I forgot I was in France and got the regulation thimbleful so ordered another 
By the time I got back it was sunny and Oreo the black stray cat was waiting for his brekkie. Once he was fed I had a brew and now I`m contemplating lunch. Also sorting out a list of bits I need/ will need from the supermarket


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2021)

Still, chilly and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a kitchen morning. There is a big pot of bacon & vegetable soup simmering away, and vegetables etc have been sorted for this evening. Not much in the way of cooking left to do for tonight. Have also done some writing.

I watched the F1 highlights last night, although I ended up doing other things while they were on.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## tyred (8 Nov 2021)

My Cadbury's Flake was falling in pieces. 

What is the point of making a chocolate bar that self destructs🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> My Cadbury's Flake was falling in pieces.
> 
> What is the point of making a chocolate bar that self destructs🤔


So they could make those dodgy 70's adverts..


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2021)

I chopped some fresh watercress into my lunchtime potato & leek soup. 
It looked like the local canal after the reed-cutter barge had gone through. 

Tasted nice, though!


----------



## rockyroller (8 Nov 2021)

5 hrs of hell & it's only 10am. 12pm can't come soon enough


----------



## rockyroller (8 Nov 2021)

postman said:


> Oh boy last night's curry gave me two acid refluxes.Not nice at all.They don't half burn.


on one visit to the orthodontist, one morning, the young lady working in my mouth, must have burped behind her mask accidently & I smelled curry. would that have been from the night before? I assumed she had leftovers for breakfast, but maybe I was wrong. I didn't mention anything, she was so beautiful & had a lovely touch with how she caressed my chin while working. I just absorbed it all in & melted in my chair 😍


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2021)

A bit of a bitsas lunch. Prawn toast, pork pie, a bagel thin with butter & marmite, plus a pear, a banana and two 

Just letting that lot tamp down a bit before I head off into the garden to shift those large lumps of Mulberry that I cut the other day.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> That will be a hangover from the far off days when we had cream at the top of the milk bottle. Lovely creamy milk when I worked on a dairy farm.


We had that happen to us years ago . What we couldn't understand was how the birds managed to drink the milk so far down , they must have leant right in gripping the neck of the bottle with their feet!  That was what we assumed until we saw the neighbouring farm's Labrador dog helping herself to the milk after the Bluetits had pecked the top off !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> My Cadbury's Flake was falling in pieces.
> 
> What is the point of making a chocolate bar that self destructs🤔


It tastes so nice though !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2021)

I have slapped some cement onto the walls of our fireplace ! I have gone for the distressed look . I feel absolutely shattered now !


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2021)

I have moved about a quarter of a tonne of firewood to the log store.

Am deciding whether to have a nice girly pamper session or whether to just curl up with a hot water bottle and a large slab of chocolate.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2021)

I feel like I'm going down with a cold !


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2021)

I went down the pamper session route - although I got chased out of the bath tub by an insistent tortie who wanted to stretch out in there after I'd drained it. (Cast iron, holds the heat for a long time)

Now sitting down with a  and two rich tea biskits.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2021)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Some girls take my money, some girls take my clothes


so glad you stoped there cuz, well, you know, cough, cough


----------



## rockyroller (8 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I went down the pamper session route - although I got chased out of the bath tub by an insistent tortie who wanted to stretch out in there after I'd drained it. (Cast iron, holds the heat for a long time)


so funny. didn't mind that it might be wet?


----------



## rockyroller (8 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I feel like I'm going down with a cold !


time for knit hats


----------



## rockyroller (8 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> 5 hrs of hell & it's only 10am. 12pm can't come soon enough


2:30ish & having an afternoon coffee. I am whole


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2021)

I have just spent some time with the grandkids. They're exhausting...in a good way. 10 minutes to beer o'clock!


----------



## oldwheels (8 Nov 2021)

Today started off with spits of rain which quickly turned into a full on downpour with wind helping it along.
Wind did not seem to be gale force but ferries were disrupted and delayed at Oban and Iona.
Don’t know who actually does the work of putting out text warnings.
“ The 1415 from Oban will be an hour late due to earlier weather related delays”. After some thought they put out another one “ This means the return to Oban will be an hour late”. Seems self evident but they are then capable of saying something like “ disregard the last 2 messages as it should say something entirely different”
On the positive side I am not entirely sure how I did it but got my gmail working again. I am never very sure of anything to do with computers but somehow I usually get there even without a grandchild handy.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> I`d say after all the work you did and the need or idea to have a beer suggests you`re really, really much better!


And tonight I would like a beer as a muscle relaxant after a hard day's work. 
85 cartons, all wrapped in that horrible green polypropylene sacking and weighing around 25-30kg each needing to be moved, opened, completely emptied. The 10 pieces at the top of the carton and the 10 pieces at the bottom of the carton removed to one pile, the 50 counterfeit pieces packed in the middle moved to another pile and then everything re-consolidated into cartons either for destruction as counterfeit or return top the importer. Then re-stacking everything back onto pallets. There's a company in Derby Street, Manchester that I wouldn't be sorry to see go out of buisiness after today's efforts and the work that 5 of us put in to a larger shipment last month.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2021)

Bacon & vegetable soup, sirloin steak (medium rare), a jacket potato, steamed veggies (carrots, green beans, mange tout), and then half a lovely ripe mango to finish. Piggy Reynard. 

Umm, and the girls had their share of the sirloin. Couldn't leave them out now, could I?


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> so funny. didn't mind that it might be wet?



She circulates around the edge till the tub drains completely, and then stretches right out in the bottom. It's something she's done ever since she was a kitten.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> And tonight I would like a beer as a muscle relaxant after a hard day's work.
> 85 cartons, all wrapped in that horrible green polypropylene sacking and weighing around 25-30kg each needing to be moved, opened, completely emptied. The 10 pieces at the top of the carton and the 10 pieces at the bottom of the carton removed to one pile, the 50 counterfeit pieces packed in the middle moved to another pile and then everything re-consolidated into cartons either for destruction as counterfeit or return top the importer. Then re-stacking everything back onto pallets. There's a company in Derby Street, Manchester that I wouldn't be sorry to see go out of buisiness after today's efforts and the work that 5 of us put in to a larger shipment last month.



Oh my sainted aunt!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> And tonight I would like a beer as a muscle relaxant after a hard day's work.
> 85 cartons, all wrapped in that horrible green polypropylene sacking and weighing around 25-30kg each needing to be moved, opened, completely emptied. The 10 pieces at the top of the carton and the 10 pieces at the bottom of the carton removed to one pile, the 50 counterfeit pieces packed in the middle moved to another pile and then everything re-consolidated into cartons either for destruction as counterfeit or return top the importer. Then re-stacking everything back onto pallets. There's a company in Derby Street, Manchester that I wouldn't be sorry to see go out of buisiness after today's efforts and the work that 5 of us put in to a larger shipment last month.


A quick reference to Derby Street shows that the area is Cheetham Hill, a quick reference to your post shows that it should be Cheat 'em Hill. Fashionwear? (Beers earned.)


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2021)

I have a  and a bag of curry flavour crisps.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2021)

A lovely Monday. Dinner was chicken with rice and mushrooms, and a couple of latkes(potato pancakes).


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> A lovely Monday. Dinner was chicken with rice and mushrooms, and a couple of *latkes*(potato pancakes).


Local name?


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Local name?



No - that's a specific type of Jewish potato pancake. Although similar ones do crop up in German, Polish and Russian cuisine.

Placki kartoflane po polsku - usually served with soured cream.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

Anyways, I has a tired. Off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2021)

Dark and looks dry outside
Cat has cleared his food overnight
Is there room for a Galaxy Tandem in our garage is the question of the day


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2021)

First cuppa drank
And if there is room in the garage 
Is there room in the car to transport it home


----------



## raleighnut (9 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa drank
> And if there is room in the garage
> Is there room in the car to transport it home


You'll find a way


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> time for knit hats
> View attachment 617015


How dId you get that picture of me ?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2021)

raleighnut said:


> You'll find a way



Our current tandem fits in just , but this is a double men's so not sure , shame it's not rideable


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa drank
> And if there is room in the garage
> Is there room in the car to transport it home


Ah! You need a convertible !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Work has been progressing slowly on my model. I have been crudely cutting out the front suspension wishbones out of ply wood with a Stanley knife and they require quite a bit of sanding afterwards. I discovered I had made a bit of a mistake in the shape of the body after fitting the Halo and cockpit section. They should blend into the bodywork. I have now let in two pieces of balsa which will have to be blended in . It is hard trying to find all of the pictures which show me what I'm making from the required angle .
> View attachment 616845
> 
> 
> View attachment 616846


"Is it a bird, is it a plane ? No its Superman "


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! You need a convertible !


Mmm I wonder


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Our current tandem fits in just , but this is a double men's so not sure , shame it's not rideable


Wheels and bars off ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Some girls take my money, some girls take my clothes


Stick with the girls that take your clothes (off l hope) !! If you keep the money thats a bonus 👍


----------



## Jenkins (9 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A quick reference to Derby Street shows that the area is Cheetham Hill, a quick reference to your post shows that it should be Cheat 'em Hill. Fashionwear? (Beers earned.)


That's the area. There may be a few legit businesses there, but quite a number of them seem to have been in our bad books as well as those of Manchester Trading Standards.

Anyhow, first driver of the day dealt with, coffee finally being drunk and paperwork about to be started for yesterday's exam.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Nov 2021)

Do you see the dog?  my camouflaged pointer on the sofa in the morning sun. What a life !!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2021)

My plastering yesterday was a steep learning curves ! Surfers will admire those undulations! 
I discovered that I should have done the floor at the same time as a lot of cement landed there instead of the walls . It is a tight space that I was working in and I'm not used to doing that work . I was using a float and a plastic spreader, I'm used to putting body filler in . It was a case of scooping up some on the trowel slowly approaching the wall and then splat! It was back on the board on the floor !


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Wheels and bars off ?


At least


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My plastering yesterday was a steep learning curves ! Surfers will admire those undulations!
> I discovered that I should have done the floor at the same time as a lot of cement landed there instead of the walls . It is a tight space that I was working in and I'm not used to doing that work . I was using a float and a plastic spreader, I'm used to putting body filler in . It was a case of scooping up some on the trowel slowly approaching the wall and then splat! It was back on the board on the floor !


Plastering is definitely an art! 
I can do small areas, but that's it..


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2021)

I'm off to the libraries after my coffee has been finished. The telephone boxes in Moulton and Overstone are the choices today.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Local name?


Probably what I would call a tattie scone.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Nov 2021)

Frightened to mention that the sun is shining here tho' everything looks a bit wet. Tempting the weather gods to descend on me as happened yesterday.
Wakened at 0725 this morning by the landline phone ringing. International call which clearly indicates a junk call. Are they trying to catch people off guard while still not quite awake? As soon as the answering machine kicks in the call is terminated which always happens with those particular calls.
I did get some sort of religious one recently who did leave a garbled message. My answerphone is not the best for recording and playing back so not always easy to make out what is recorded.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2021)

Second cuppa drank
Second breakfast eaten


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2021)

Argh, the expensive 18 month old Hoover washer has packed in, no spin. Supposedly covered by a 10 year parts g-tee. Quick Google of E08 error suggests the bushes on the motor are worn. I've just ordered some (looks simple to change) for £14.99. I no doubt the 'call out' would have been daylight robbery. This may have been caused by it getting overloaded a few times, despite it being a 10kg machine.


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I can't decide whether to have egg, bacon, beans, black pudding, tomatoes & toast for breakfast, or wait until I've been to the shops and bought some mushrooms then have it for tea this evening and have Cornflakes for breakfast instead..
> Hmmmmm..



Both.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> She circulates around the edge till the tub drains completely, and then stretches right out in the bottom. It's something she's done ever since she was a kitten.


adorable


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa drank



What did it drink?


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Argh, the expensive 18 month old Hoover washer has packed in, no spin. Supposedly covered by a 10 year parts g-tee. Quick Google of E08 error suggests the bushes on the motor are worn. I've just ordered some (looks simple to change) for £14.99. I no doubt the 'call out' would have been daylight robbery. This may have been caused by it getting overloaded a few times, despite it being a 10kg machine.


Easy enough replace the brushes, just be careful bending the ends back. A small piece of plastic or tape slid under the ends stops the spring flying out. Whilst out, use an ink rubber on the commutator to clean it, whilst you turn the motor by hand.

Note which way the brushes have been running.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2021)

I'm having a slow day. Slow is a very agreeable pace for today.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2021)

mybike said:


> What did it drink?


Ha my cuppa of tea 🍵


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Local name?


I dunno, recipe from my ma's side of the family, so may be Yiddish. They knew a lot of folks who spoke Yiddish in their neighborhood.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Dark and looks dry outside
> Cat has cleared his food overnight
> Is there room for a Galaxy Tandem in our garage is the question of the day


Yes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa drank
> And if there is room in the garage
> Is there room in the car to transport it home


Yes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Easy enough replace the brushes, just be careful bending the ends back. A small piece of plastic or tape slid under the ends stops the spring flying out. Whilst out, use an ink rubber on the commutator to clean it, whilst you turn the motor by hand.
> 
> Note which way the brushes have been running.


Video the process as you go, so you can reconstruct with accuracy.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Easy enough replace the brushes, just be careful bending the ends back. A small piece of plastic or tape slid under the ends stops the spring flying out. Whilst out, use an ink rubber on the commutator to clean it, whilst you turn the motor by hand.
> 
> Note which way the brushes have been running.



Thanks - will do - looks straight forward. Our last washer must have been brushless - I can see why they have the spring loaded brushes to allow for un-even motor loading - but to wear out so fast was a surprise, but it's had a fairly hard life, and I no doubt shoving some things in (my Wife is worse for overloading) just because it can handle 10kg, doesn't mean you should. I shoved in my son's washing last night, and there were two hoodies, which when wet, were really really heavy - this might have been the final straw and worn the bushes too far. I've ran a few 'drain' programmes and the pump is fine, and the trap clear, but there is no motor spinning up, absolutely quiet. At the end of the cycle, up pops E08.

There are comprehensive instructions on you-tube - looks a very common issue.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2021)

Probably how YouTube got started., videoing repairs so you know where everything goes.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Video the process as you go, so you can reconstruct with accuracy.



Lots of photos...


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

Reynard, their looking for you!


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

Mild, grey and still here chez Casa Reynard.

I have done some writing and some paperwork this morning as I've felt a bit under the weather with lady issues. Hopefully I'll feel a bit better later. Might putter about in the garden a bit.

Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Do you see the dog?  my camouflaged pointer on the sofa in the morning sun. What a life !!
> View attachment 617086


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> My plastering yesterday was a steep learning curves ! Surfers will admire those undulations!
> I discovered that I should have done the floor at the same time as a lot of cement landed there instead of the walls . It is a tight space that I was working in and I'm not used to doing that work . I was using a float and a plastic spreader, I'm used to putting body filler in . It was a case of scooping up some on the trowel slowly approaching the wall and then splat! It was back on the board on the floor !



Plastering or mortaring is a lot like icing a cake...


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Reynard, their looking for you!
> View attachment 617135



They won't find me, I'm not on that flight path


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> They won't find me, I'm not on that flight path


They've been around the area.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Nov 2021)

should I NOT go to the wake for the father of a colleague due to covid? it hasn't been "announced" like they normally do, via a company email


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> They've been around the area.



But not *this* area... They have been over a friend's place though.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

Anyways, a mini pickle-topped pork pie, a bagel with lox and a schmear, a banana, a pear and two 

Letting that go down a bit before heading out to tame some garden.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Plastering or mortaring is a lot like icing a cake...


Doesn't taste very nice though !


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Doesn't taste very nice though !



There's always one who has to have a taste, isn't there?


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

Made a good start on de-tangling a large conifer branch that's dangling in the ornamental bay. Have cut back enough of the frilly stuff to get the chainsaw in there later in the week.

The conifer branch is dried up, so that can go for burning, the ornamental bay needs several large branches removed, and those will go to the stack along the fence to season for a year or two. Ornamental bay burns very nicely.

Anyways, I have a  and some salted peanuts.


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> should I NOT go to the wake for the father of a colleague due to covid? it hasn't been "announced" like they normally do, via a company email



I know that some families prefer funerals to be just close family, and a few very close friends. At the beginning of the Lockdown, March 2020, here in the UK, only six people could attend funerals. It increased to thirty people a few months ago. 

From my point of view, there will be close contact and hugs, at a funeral.


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2021)

Today I managed an hour out in the garden, just light duties, and making a mental note of what needs doing.

It was not cold out, and no strong winds.
In other news, I met Monty's staff yesterday. Monty is a large Maine Coon (sp?) and his staff are very friendly.

His staff are available round the clock, one is retired and one works from home.


----------



## carpiste (9 Nov 2021)

It`s great to be back.... I was banned for the last 24 hours! Well at least my IP address for some reason?
Anyway it`s back again so I best catch up


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> I know that some families prefer funerals to be just close family, and a few very close friends. At the beginning of the Lockdown, March 2020, here in the UK, only six people could attend funerals. It increased to thirty people a few months ago.
> 
> From my point of view, there will be close contact and hugs, at a funeral.


If like the Irish wakes, it's not the funeral proper, more a paying of respect to the deceased and their family. Often at their homes.

Personal opinion would be "No" to going, if there's a limit on the numbers. The wake, you could all keep a sensible distance between each other, but there may be a large number passing through on the day.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> Today I managed an hour out in the garden, just light duties, and making a mental note of what needs doing.
> 
> It was not cold out, and no strong winds.
> In other news, I met Monty's staff yesterday. Monty is a large Maine Coon (sp?) and his staff are very friendly.
> ...



Yep, Maine Coon. Lovely cats, real gentle giants.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

Anyways, time to go feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2021)

Black bin day tomorrow. It's by the kerb, ready and waiting.


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2021)

Just been reading about the criticism that Martin Lewis Received on the Money Program presenter received on Good Morning Britain His heinous crime was wearing his poppy with the leaf pointing upwards at at approximately 90 degrees Some people need to get lives
Just looked at my metal poppy it is exactly the same.Any other way and the date would be the wrong way up.
I wait to here the criticism and marched off to the tower to be decapitated


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> If like the Irish wakes, it's not the funeral proper, more a paying of respect to the deceased and their family. Often at their homes.
> 
> Personal opinion would be "No" to going, if there's a limit on the numbers. The wake, you could all keep a sensible distance between each other, but there may be a large number passing through on the day.



As I understand it, the Irish notify, publicly on the radio, Removals. Is this the deceased's body going from home to the funeral Directors?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2021)

This afternoon I walked to Peckham. I go the urge to buy cheese and crisps. I ate 2 packets of crisps on the way home and a big piece of Bavarian smoked cheese when I got back. This meant I wasn't properly hungry so I had a very minimal supper. Then I had 3 mugs of tea. That tea was really good. Top tea of the day.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> As I understand it, the Irish notify, publicly on the radio, Removals. Is this the deceased's body going from home to the funeral Directors?


Some will put the announcement on the radio, often more likely to be heard/seen.

The wake itself was held at the house. With the deceased in the room, and people coming and paying their respects to the deceased. Now, more are at the funeral parlour, with the same procedure. 

Removal, is where the deceased has been laying, removed to the church and then graveyard.

My uncle lay at home for two days, before removal to the church, for the service and on to his final resting place. Piped in by his son, my cousin.


----------



## tyred (9 Nov 2021)

Saw this today and tempted to make one when I am back on my feet.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2021)

SWMBO rang the dentist today to try and re arrange a cancelled appointment and got told they only have 1 out of 4 dentist's currently due to 3 leaving and 8000 patients


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> Saw this today and tempted to make one when I am back on my feet.
> View attachment 617176


Can't you make one whilst sitting down with one leg raised?
It'd give you something to do, and keep you occupied for a while.


----------



## carpiste (9 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> Saw this today and tempted to make one when I am back on my feet.
> View attachment 617176


Can`t beat good old steampunk lamps 
I`d have put a little clock in there somewhere to make it really useful


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

Lovely supper of bacon & vegetable soup, then sea trout in a parcel, and spaghetti with spinach, pesto and sun-dried tomatoes. Plus half a mango to finish.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

Andy In Germany has been missing for a while. Wasn't there a positive test where he worked.

Hope it's not got him.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Andy In Germany has been missing for a while. Wasn't there a positive test where he worked.
> 
> Hope it's not got him.



Was thinking the same... Pawsies crossed...


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

Well, my scanner is broken. 

It's served me well for 20 years, but I think it's ready for the great electronic scrapheap in the sky. I've tried everything that I can think of to get it going again, but it's not having it.

It's not the power cable, nor is it the USB-Firewire cable. The scanner turns on, but then it just sits there. The scan head doesn't move, nor will the scanner communicate with my laptop. And no, I didn't delete the drivers by mistake.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, my scanner is broken.
> 
> It's served me well for 20 years, but I think it's ready for the great electronic scrapheap in the sky. I've tried everything that I can think of to get it going again, but it's not having it.
> 
> It's not the power cable, nor is it the USB-Firewire cable. The scanner turns on, but then it just sits there. The scan head doesn't move, nor will the scanner communicate with my laptop. And no, I didn't delete the drivers by mistake.


Is this on the newer laptop?


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is this on the newer laptop?



No, fraid not.

It had developed some weird bright streaks in the scans a while back, which, while annoying, was liveable with. But now it won't scan anything at all.


----------



## Tribansman (9 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> No, fraid not.
> 
> It had developed some weird bright streaks in the scans a while back, which, while annoying, was liveable with. But now it won't scan anything at all.


Sounds terminal, just get one of your moggies to give it a cat scan just to make sure


----------



## tyred (9 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, my scanner is broken.
> 
> It's served me well for 20 years, but I think it's ready for the great electronic scrapheap in the sky. I've tried everything that I can think of to get it going again, but it's not having it.
> 
> It's not the power cable, nor is it the USB-Firewire cable. The scanner turns on, but then it just sits there. The scan head doesn't move, nor will the scanner communicate with my laptop. And no, I didn't delete the drivers by mistake.


Hit it with a 4lb lump hammer. 

If that doesn't work it is definitely broken...


----------



## Tribansman (9 Nov 2021)

Planned to go bed early tonight as have my usual long Wednesday commute tomorrow and have been knackered today.

But still up and just made a brew and biscuits. Despite knowing the benefits I'll get from them, I find early nights devilishly hard to achieve!

Rain forecast tomorrow morning - I knew I did the right thing getting rid of my car post lockdown...
tomorrow would def be one of those days I would have driven


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2021)

One of my cycling buddies has just tested positive for the pestilence. Luckily, I've not seen him for a while!


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2021)

Time for a  and a toasted hcb.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Nov 2021)

I just realised why Elon Musk has always made me uneasy. He reminds me of Oscar Pistorius.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> I know that some families prefer funerals to be just close family, and a few very close friends. At the beginning of the Lockdown, March 2020, here in the UK, only six people could attend funerals. It increased to thirty people a few months ago. From my point of view, there will be close contact and hugs, at a funeral.


true that & I was only 1 of 2 wearing a mask it was good that I went


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2021)

Time to put the writing away and head off to bed via a nice hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time to put the writing away and head off to bed via a nice hot bath.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Sithi


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2021)

Morning y'all
Looks like it is mizzling or at least it has during the night here 
Things are moving slowly this morning


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Looks like it is mizzling or at least it has during the night here
> Things are moving slowly this morning


No wind, clear sky and pretty chilly here until the sun gets up . Coffee percolated , l'm savouring the moment of the first sip !


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> No wind, clear sky and pretty chilly here until the sun gets up . Coffee percolated , l'm savouring the moment of the first sip !


Plenty of wind here overnight


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Plenty of wind here overnight


Damn those pickled onions


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2021)

First cuppa has been drank 
Looks grey outside


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2021)

Morning .
When is the governmint going to realise that "The Hood " is operating in amongst them ?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2021)

In other news. I have unlocked the cat flap as Georgie has finished his course of antibiotics . We haven't told him it's open yet !  Since his enforced lockdown we have had a cat instead of a lodger. This morning he was practising his snake killing skills on a leek leaf! 
For all bin fans ! I have put our rubbish bin out .


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2021)

My neighbour has left for work in his stupid Opel Omega covered in body kits and big bore exhaust. Why does he feel the need to start it about an hour before he leaves?

Does he think that I like listening to it?


----------



## southcoast (10 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> My neighbour has left for work in his stupid Opel Omega covered in body kits and big bore exhaust. Why does he feel the need to start it about an hour before he leaves?
> 
> Does he think that I like listening to it?



I was speaking to another of your neighbours the other day, he’s just bought a Harley! Lol


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> My neighbour has left for work in his stupid Opel Omega covered in body kits and big bore exhaust. Why does he feel the need to start it about an hour before he leaves?
> 
> Does he think that I like listening to it?


My daughter's neighbour had such a car. Ridiculously noisy thing. No way could it legally pass an MOT. 
Happily, his new girlfriend made him get rid of it


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2021)

BTW. I'm up.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Nov 2021)

Sunshine again but no idea how long it will last today. The last few days started off ok but then rain again.
One of the unpredictable things about life here is transport. Calmac have cancelled the middle of the days sailings from Oban and the return from Craignure.
In that case you can get refunds and I have had expenses paid for the longer 80 mile trip to Oban but far from ideal. Mind you, you have to keep pushing them to get the refund and extra costs after a long delay. I think they hope you will get fed up and just leave it.
Our bin lorry driver is in hospital with covid so the recycling bins have not been emptied and tomorrow is the general bin. My general bin is going out today as I hope to be off for a ferry if it is running tomorrow. My neighbours will bring it back in if or when it gets emptied if I am not back to get it myself.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2021)

Bin's have bin emptied here in Hamtun. 
No ferries have been spotted..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2021)

I've done some vacuum cleaning.
No leopards have been spotted.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> Opel Omega


not exactly a hot rod


----------



## rockyroller (10 Nov 2021)

garbage day. putting out the boxes & nonsensical styrofoam packing for garbage pickup. trying to separate the cardboard for recycling is useless due to how explosive the styrofoam packing is. I've been told our recycling is burned anyway so does it matter?


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> not exactly a hot rod


They're popular in some circles because the V6 and the 2.5 TD were pretty powerful and they're RWD so they are used for diffing and doing donuts which seems to be a hobby for some people around here.

It's an alternative to A BMW or Lexus IS200. There isn't a huge selection of RWD cars any more. They've destroyed all the remaining Sierras by now.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2021)

It's still grey here


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It's still grey here


Here as well.


----------



## mybike (10 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Thanks - will do - looks straight forward. Our last washer must have been brushless - I can see why they have the spring loaded brushes to allow for un-even motor loading - but to wear out so fast was a surprise, but it's had a fairly hard life, and I no doubt shoving some things in (my Wife is worse for overloading) just because it can handle 10kg, doesn't mean you should. I shoved in my son's washing last night, and there were two hoodies, which when wet, were really really heavy - this might have been the final straw and worn the bushes too far. I've ran a few 'drain' programmes and the pump is fine, and the trap clear, but there is no motor spinning up, absolutely quiet. At the end of the cycle, up pops E08.
> 
> There are comprehensive instructions on you-tube - looks a very common issue.



My wife was told by a machine mech to allow the motor/brushes to cool down between washes, don't run it continually, we followed that advice & the brushes seemed to last longer.


----------



## Speicher (10 Nov 2021)

My current oven is twenty-three years old, the fan motor has stopped working, it takes ages to heat up, and the clock/timer does not work. Is it time for a new oven? 

A new fan plus labour is £200. 

Err yes, I think so, time for new oven. 

I thought that choosing a new oven would be difficult.

So, I chose to use the nearest independent lectrical shop. I have used them before lots of times, and they are very helpful and knowledgeable. 

Narrowed it down to two reliable brands, and a single oven with easy to use dials, not one that connects to internet. 
Chose two that are near the top of their range (but not silly money). 

Rang shop to check size of oven ( is there a difference between "built in" and "built under"), and availability. One (my "first" choice) could be delivered in a week or so, t'other one not for seven to ten weeks. Then looked at John Lewis website, cos they put lots more pictures and details on their site,

On their website, the local shop charges £80 for installation and to take away the old one is £30.  No, they said, "We will charge you £50 for installation and disposal".


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> My current oven is twenty-three years old, the fan motor has stopped working, it takes ages to heat up, and the clock/timer does not work. Is it time for a new oven?
> 
> A new fan plus labour is £200.
> 
> ...


Fan?


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2021)

Quite foggy here.


----------



## Speicher (10 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fan?



You might know it as a Convection oven, or Circulair or something. There is a fan at the back of the oven so that the temperature is uniform in the oven. This tends to heat up more quickly, and need lower temperatures. Or there is a setting for Conventional cooking, without the fan.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 Nov 2021)

We had drizzle this morning, but it’s cleared up nicely. It is a couple of degrees cooler than yesterday though.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2021)

Grey, mild and still here chez Casa Reynard.

No sign of any drizzle. My blue recycling wheelie bin was finally emptied this morning. I have done some paperwork and some writing. This afternoon's tasks involve cucumbers and a trip to the nearest post box. And no, they're not connected.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Nov 2021)

Until today have been blissfully unaware of the price of red onions. Normally they are just another item on a long list of other stuff. However, realising that l had run out of oignons rouges ( essential ingredient in a multitude of savoury concoctions) , l purchased these four :






€3.20 for four onions , has the world gone mad or am l just out of touch with reality ? ( Don't feel obliged to comment on that last point )


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2021)

Today's suggested purchase from Ebay is a White Industries freewheel.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2021)

Luncheon consisted of a bagel with lox and a schmear, a pear, a banana, a tangerine and two 

I am now listening to the cricket.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Until today have been blissfully unaware of the price of red onions. Normally they are just another item on a long list of other stuff. However, realising that l had run out of oignons rouges ( essential ingredient in a multitude of savoury concoctions) , l purchased these four :
> View attachment 617255
> 
> 
> €3.20 for four onions , has the world gone mad or am l just out of touch with reality ? ( Don't feel obliged to comment on that last point )



In Tesco, brown onions are 85p a kilo, while red ones are £1 a kilo.

There are the cheaper "wonky" onions which are 65p a kilo. Too small for most things, but just the right size to pickle.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Nov 2021)

Anybody remember the "Onion Johnnies".
I remember them coming here so they must still have been on the go in the 1970's.
We did have a French Consul then so that may have brought them. We also had lots of large French fishing boats calling in for crew changes for the same reason. He was also in demand to lecture unruly and badly behaved French school parties. One of out coop staff was also a very "colloquial" French speaker and often shocked them into behaving. Their teachers did not seem too bothered about keeping order.


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2021)

I think it's best if I plug my phone in.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> They're popular in some circles because the V6 and the 2.5 TD were pretty powerful and they're RWD so they are used for diffing and doing donuts which seems to be a hobby for some people around here. It's an alternative to A BMW or Lexus IS200. There isn't a huge selection of RWD cars any more. They've destroyed all the remaining Sierras by now.


ah, interesting!


----------



## rockyroller (10 Nov 2021)

amidst our massive rescheduling of hundreds of dates due to covid related delays at our photo lab & from shippers, I'm so glad there are no snow storms on the horizon, to force yet again, more re-scheduling


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2021)

Wish my luck, the brushes have arrived for the washing machine motor - I'm about to start open heart surgery on it.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2021)

Cucumber and sliced onion are sitting in brine waiting to be turned into pickle.

Letter has been delivered to the post box up Black Bank, necessitating a gentle bimble in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

Back to listening to the cricket.


----------



## mybike (10 Nov 2021)

Our brown bin was emptied yesterday


----------



## carpiste (10 Nov 2021)

After an early rise and a frost on the ground it really brightened up this afternoon. I was going to go for a ride but was accosted by a neighbour so ended up pottering about the house. My pal is coming round tomorrow to continue slicing down the pine tree and given instructions on how to save the Walnut tree.... if that`s possible  Already said I may be out on the bike but he, and his wife, know exactly where the brewing stuff is


----------



## carpiste (10 Nov 2021)

I found out why I was banned from the site for having a dodgy PI address. It seems it doesn`t like my VPN. So I shut that down and it works


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2021)

It had stopped raining so I went out for my perambulation.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> I found out why I was banned from the site for having a dodgy PI address. It seems it doesn`t like my VPN. So I shut that down and it works


My Netflix does that.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2021)

I have a  and some salted peanuts and I am continuing to listen to the cricket.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2021)

Bins moved kerb side ready for tomorrow


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and some salted peanuts and I am continuing to listen to the cricket.


I had tea and peanuts earlier. I'm also listening to the cricket. Tense stuff!


----------



## raleighnut (10 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Until today have been blissfully unaware of the price of red onions. Normally they are just another item on a long list of other stuff. However, realising that l had run out of oignons rouges ( essential ingredient in a multitude of savoury concoctions) , l purchased these four :
> View attachment 617255
> 
> 
> €3.20 for four onions , has the world gone mad or am l just out of touch with reality ? ( Don't feel obliged to comment on that last point )


99p for three here in blighty (local Co-op)


----------



## oldwheels (10 Nov 2021)

raleighnut said:


> 99p for three here in blighty (local Co-op)


Our coop would probably say they have never heard of such things.


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Wish my luck, the brushes have arrived for the washing machine motor - I'm about to start open heart surgery on it.



It's still dead, changed bushes, cleaned motor, checked wires. It pumps etc but no spin. 15 mins onto Hoover Care and still didn't get through. Will try tomorrow - it's supposed to have a 10 year parts warrenty, but there will be a call out.

Phew, just logged into Hoover on line, and I have registered it previously, via the WIFI app. This means the call out os £65 with fre parts. Not too bad.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Anybody remember the "Onion Johnnies".
> I remember them coming here so they must still have been on the go in the 1970's.
> We did have a French Consul then so that may have brought them. We also had lots of large French fishing boats calling in for crew changes for the same reason. He was also in demand to lecture unruly and badly behaved French school parties. One of out coop staff was also a very "colloquial" French speaker and often shocked them into behaving. Their teachers did not seem too bothered about keeping order.


I can remember hearing about them at school in the early 60's. A good cover for smuggling bicycles ?


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2021)

Two of the downsides of temporarily living with my elderly parents is that the heating is turned up to the levels usually found in a blast furnace and the TV is still loud enough to be deafening even though I am in a different room.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I can remember hearing about them at school in the early 60's. A good cover for smuggling bicycles ?


I seem to remember the onion sellers during the war years but that seems unlikely at that time. They came round the area where my grandparents had a croft also but that would be post war.
On the itinerant trader theme I remember an Indian with a turban who travelled by bus and on foot round the crofts where my grandparents lived carrying two large suitcases. He sold fabrics and haberdashery and was always well received and fed. He bought a live chicken from them for ritual slaughter sometimes. The religious difference bothered nobody. He was known as Barkat Ali but I doubt that is the proper spelling. 
Eventually he got a bicycle and later a car so he must have prospered.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Nov 2021)

raleighnut said:


> 99p for three here in blighty (local Co-op)


Oi! don't rub it in...honestly l cannot figure this out, food is normally very reasonable in france. I will go to the shop in the morning and politely ask the question "what is the price per kilo of onion rouge " except in French not English


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2021)

Cats have been fed, cucumber and onion pickle has been made and the soup is on to warm. Bitsas supper for the Humans chez Casa Reynard tonight. The girls had Felix AGAIL with plaice.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had tea and peanuts earlier. I'm also listening to the cricket. Tense stuff!



It sort of slipped away in the end...


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Our coop would probably say they have never heard of such things.



Reminds me of my friend Linda when she moved up this way from Berkshire in the 1980s. The greengrocer in town didn't have a friggin clue what an aubergine was...


----------



## carpiste (10 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oi! don't rub it in...honestly l cannot figure this out, food is normally very reasonable in france. I will go to the shop in the morning and politely ask the question "what is the price per kilo of onion rouge " except in French not English


As I haven`t been over to France in a whole year (  ) I have noticed, like the UK, the cost of groceries has risen a bit..... but the wine and beer is still very cheap


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I seem to remember the onion sellers during the war years but that seems unlikely at that time. They came round the area where my grandparents had a croft also but that would be post war.
> On the itinerant trader theme I remember an Indian with a turban who travelled by bus and on foot round the crofts where my grandparents lived carrying two large suitcases. He sold fabrics and haberdashery and was always well received and fed. He bought a live chicken from them for ritual slaughter sometimes. The religious difference bothered nobody. He was known as Barkat Ali but I doubt that is the proper spelling.
> Eventually he got a bicycle and later a car so he must have prospered.


If you remember onion sellers from France during the war years and you mean the 2nd WW , you must be at least 85 years old. on the other hand l can recall seeing a bloke in a striped sweater riding a bike with onions hanging from the handlebars and l'm at least ten years younger than you. Of course he may have been a canny english guy thinking the "get- up" was a good selling rouse with the ladies


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> As I haven`t been over to France in a whole year (  ) I have noticed, like the UK, the cost of groceries has risen a bit..... but the wine and beer is still very cheap


Lets be honest , that is what counts , you may be hungry but you can still be happy


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> I think it's best if I plug my phone in.


Where!


----------



## carpiste (10 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Lets be honest , that is what counts , you may be hungry but you can still be happy









"Groceries? We don`t need no stinkin` groceries!"


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2021)

raleighnut said:


> 99p for three here in blighty (local Co-op)


He wanted four, not three.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2021)

I am feeling very


----------



## carpiste (10 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am feeling very









Me too... boing!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> It sort of slipped away in the end...


I think they deserved it after tieing with NZ in the 50 overs international a couple of years ago. (Ok, England were awarded the victory but if ever a game was a tie it was that one.)


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think they deserved it after tieing with NZ in the 50 overs international a couple of years ago. (Ok, England were awarded the victory but if ever a game was a tie it was that one.)



It was always going to be a close one, but I think we really missed Roy and Mills today.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> View attachment 617306
> 
> 
> Me too... boing!



It's still way too early for bed. I might entertain myself with a new Derek Warwick podcast I found lurking on the Tube of You. I could listen to him read the telephone directory, wish he'd do audiobooks as he's got such a lovely voice.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> It's still way too early for bed. I might entertain myself with a new Derek Warwick podcast I found lurking on the Tube of You. I could listen to him read the telephone directory, wish he'd do audiobooks as he's got such a lovely voice.


Of any interest?
https://www.scribd.com/podcast/4176...r-Sport-and-it-s-the-first-one-in-partnership


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Of any interest?
> https://www.scribd.com/podcast/4176...r-Sport-and-it-s-the-first-one-in-partnership



I'm familiar with that one - it's actually the tamest (if you can put it that way) of the podcasts that Derek has done, although there are some very funny anecdotes about a knackered old bus, Brian Henton and the Lotus 102.

I actually own a copy of that photograph of Paul that's used about halfway in. (Taken at Donington Park in 1990)


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2021)

A  would me mighty fine right now.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> A  would me mighty fine right now.


I'm about 15 minutes ahead of you.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'm about 15 minutes ahead of you.



Yebbut my tea is hotter than yours 

And I have a Min Spy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> View attachment 617299
> 
> 
> "Groceries? We don`t need no stinkin` groceries!"



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OcM23Hbs5U


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2021)

I'm calling it a night. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2021)

Morning y'all
Dark and damp underfoot looking
Cat has had his ear rubbed


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2021)

Morning.
I was wondering how many of us are posting on here when they should be doing parliamentary work ? I will be off out to do my paper round in a few minutes and then jetting off to the British Virgin Islands to do a spot of legal work .


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2021)

First cuppa went down well
Cat has been fed
Office door has been opened to let Thursday in


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I was wondering how many of us are posting on here when they should be doing parliamentary work ? I will be off out to do my paper round in a few minutes and then jetting off to the British Virgin Islands to do a spot of legal work .


With the advancement of technology ie the internet etc etc i could do my job from almost anywhere , just like an MP can


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2021)

No 1 daughter is calling in after the school run to 'borrow' some black cotton.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No 1 daughter is calling in after the school run to 'borrow' some black cotton.


Did she hand it all back once done?


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did she hand it all back once done?


Or possibly none?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Nov 2021)

Borrow is easy to say. However, parental experience reminds us that it's a very difficult concept to grasp.


----------



## DCLane (11 Nov 2021)

My son's two rescue cats have their annual check-up at the vet's today, starting with the Manx. He was caught and stuffed into the cat carrier before he'd realised breakfast was being shortened.

I've a feeling the vet may suffer as a result


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Borrow is easy to say. However, parental experience reminds us that it's a very difficult concept to grasp.


Yes.. 'Borrow' implies that it actually gets returned at some point. Eventually. Maybe.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oi! don't rub it in...honestly l cannot figure this out, food is normally very reasonable in france. I will go to the shop in the morning and politely ask the question "what is the price per kilo of onion rouge " except in French not English


the last 3 pack I bought were 33p because they were on their 'sell by' date, long live 'yellow stickers'


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes.. 'Borrow' implies that it actually gets returned at some point. Eventually. Maybe.


During the month of Whatevber apparently.


----------



## Speicher (11 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yebbut my tea is hotter than yours
> 
> And I have a Min Spy.



I am thinking about the efficacy of Mice Pies in a patient's recovery from Covid.

So far, dark chocolate suggestive biscuits have had a limited effect. 

Are they any other therapeutic edibles that people have tried?


----------



## Speicher (11 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Cat has been fed
> Office door has been opened to let Thursday in



Why is Morse's senior colleague at your door?


----------



## DCLane (11 Nov 2021)

The Manx has been seen to by the vet - who kept all his fingers and the cuts will heal in time - and I'm now off back with the small, mute cat son no. 1 also has. This one's a lot friendlier.

My conversation with the vet went:

Vet: that's not a domestic cat.
Me: he lives with us, so he's sort-of domestic, and you mended him last year when he was ill.
Vet: I remember he had xxx and has put on a kilo since then. How was his recovery?
Me: We had to hand-feed him expensive slices of beef for a few days, but then he perked up and ate next door's guinea pig. He's been fine ever since.


----------



## Speicher (11 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> With the advancement of technology ie the internet etc etc i could do my job from almost anywhere , just like an MP can



I venture to suggest that you could probably do it better than some MPs.

Which reminds me of an incident last century when I was working for the County Court (Lord Chancellor's dept). 

There was a entitled young nincompoop working there who thought it was okay to use the phone lines during paid working time. She was conducting "Young Conservatives" admin etc. Her line manager decided to detail what was on that desk at 4pm and what was left at 9am the next day. Long story short, said nincompoop was dismissed a few days later. Perhaps she thought it was okay because the Conservatives were in power at the time.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> Why is Morse's senior colleague at your door?


He was trying to find somewhere safe to hide  so SSH


----------



## DCLane (11 Nov 2021)

Cat 2 done. The vet this time: I prefer this one, it's not trying to kill me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> I am thinking about the efficacy of Mice Pies in a patient's recovery from Covid.
> 
> So far, dark chocolate suggestive biscuits have had a limited effect.
> 
> Are they any other therapeutic edibles that people have tried?


Coughy cake works wonders.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2021)

45 minutes to get through to the washer repairs persons at Hoover. Covered by 10 year parts, but it's £129 call out fee. Opted for option 2 which is the £16 a month full cover, including accidents (seeing as MrsF nearly killed the dryer a few weeks back). I'll not be so precious about shoving my muddy MTB gear in it then from now on ! 

The bonus is they will be out to repair tomorrow.


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2021)

Been out for a perambulation around the house. Sat across the back seat of the car for a while for a change of scenery. 

If only I had the foresight to park it somewhere with a view of something other hand a hedge before breaking my ankle! I could never press the clutch to move it in my current state.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> 45 minutes to get through to the washer repairs persons at Hoover. Covered by 10 year parts, but it's £129 call out fee. Opted for option 2 which is the £16 a month full cover, including accidents (seeing as MrsF nearly killed the dryer a few weeks back). I'll not be so precious about shoving my muddy MTB gear in it then from now on !
> 
> The bonus is they will be out to repair tomorrow.


All faults were logged, with a maximum of three of the same fault before you were charged.
Not certain if it's the same now. It's why I ended up fixing them myself. Anything bar the logic(Spock) board.


----------



## carpiste (11 Nov 2021)

It`s been a full fat vegan day today. But after dinner I will have skimmed milk in my tea rather than soya milk that I use in coffee


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2021)

Grey, mild and still here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a bit of a kitchen morning. There is a tomato sauce going on in the crock pot, and vegetables have been sliced and sauteed. We are having a Mexican night,

My ISP's webmail is down (and has been since yesterday morning) which is awkward because I do have to get hold of some people. I may look into setting up an alternative (free) account somewhere.

it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> All faults were logged, with a maximum of three of the same fault before you were charged.
> Not certain if it's the same now. It's why I ended up fixing them myself. Anything bar the logic(Spock) board.



There is bugger all inside the machine - I pulled the motor off and checked the motor. It's surprising how little there is in a modern machine - still some concrete or other material near the front of the machine though


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2021)

my Dunkin Donuts order this morning was sooo wrong in sooo many ways ... I ate & drank it anyway ;-(


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> Been out for a perambulation around the house. Sat across the back seat of the car for a while for a change of scenery. If only I had the foresight to park it somewhere with a view of something other hand a hedge before breaking my ankle! =


oh dear


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> 45 minutes to get through to the washer repairs persons at Hoover. Covered by 10 year parts, but it's £129 call out fee. Opted for option 2 which is the £16 a month full cover, including accidents (seeing as MrsF nearly killed the dryer a few weeks back). I'll not be so precious about shoving my muddy MTB gear in it then from now on ! The bonus is they will be out to repair tomorrow.



View: https://youtu.be/JdOwTN4-n1I


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> My son's two rescue cats have their annual check-up at the vet's today, starting with the Manx. He was caught and stuffed into the cat carrier before he'd realized breakfast was being shortened. I've a feeling the vet may suffer as a result


awww, maybe the cat will be intimidated on arrival & be docile


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> My son's two rescue cats have their annual check-up at the vet's today, starting with the Manx. He was caught and stuffed into the cat carrier before he'd realised breakfast was being shortened.
> 
> I've a feeling the vet may suffer as a result



How's the vet ? Only one of our 4 is difficult to get in the carrier - we usually shove her in bottom first, before she realises. Can't go in front first as she sees it and out go the legs - fortunately she's a Ragdoll so doesn't deploy claws into the owner.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2021)

Bagel with salt beef & mustard for lunch, plus a pear, a banana and two


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> How's the vet ? Only one of our 4 is difficult to get in the carrier - we usually shove her in bottom first, before she realises. Can't go in front first as she sees it and out go the legs - fortunately she's a Ragdoll so doesn't deploy claws into the owner.



Top-loading carriers are your friend here. So much easier to get a reluctant cat into them.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> If you remember onion sellers from France during the war years and you mean the 2nd WW , you must be at least 85 years old. on the other hand l can recall seeing a bloke in a striped sweater riding a bike with onions hanging from the handlebars and l'm at least ten years younger than you. Of course he may have been a canny english guy thinking the "get- up" was a good selling rouse with the ladies


I have given up on hiding my age which is in fact 86.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Top-loading carriers are your friend here. So much easier to get a reluctant cat into them.


And getting the same cat out, when you need to!


----------



## oldwheels (11 Nov 2021)

How on earth do you lose a pair of cycling shoes?
Loading the car this morning and realised my shoes were nowhere to be seen. Must have left them behind the car the last time I was out on the trike but difficult to believe. I had some time in hand so up the road to look for them and they were nowhere to be seen. Who on earth would want a pair of SPD size 43 shoes. Has to be a cyclist surely.
Fortunately as I was searching and swearing a friend came past who had a pair he had not used for some time and offered to lend them so sorted till I get home and order another pair. Without SPD's the trike can be dangerous with leg suck.
Mask wearing on the ferry 99.9%. One family came into the lounge with masks but immediately took them off for the remained of the trip. 
Still hordes of touroid pouring off the ferry on to the bus to Iona with cameras ,tripods, binocs and large telescopes.


----------



## DCLane (11 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> awww, maybe the cat will be intimidated on arrival & be docile



Erm ... nope ... 



fossyant said:


> How's the vet ? Only one of our 4 is difficult to get in the carrier - we usually shove her in bottom first, before she realises. Can't go in front first as she sees it and out go the legs - fortunately she's a Ragdoll so doesn't deploy claws into the owner.



He got attacked, but escaped with mainly scratches.



Reynard said:


> Top-loading carriers are your friend here. So much easier to get a reluctant cat into them.



We've got a large cat carrier, but he's only able to go in/out one direction and can't turn around when in. He went in head-first, was taken out backwards by the vet who thought it'd be OK. 

At least the cat showed he'd recovered from being very seriously ill last year.

I _do_ accept that the cat's not very domesticated. It's a large Manx and naturally aggressive given he was abused until we got him at a year old from a rescue centre. He's used to us 10 years later but can still attack without warning.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2021)

Ours quite often won't come out when at the vets, so we pop the catches off, and the top half lifts off.  I assume no vaccine shortage - I think I'm getting the run round from one of my vets. The other vet's did two of ours without any mention of shortages.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Grey, mild and still here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I have had a bit of a kitchen morning. There is a tomato sauce going on in the crock pot, and vegetables have been sliced and sauteed. We are having a Mexican night,
> 
> ...



I've been using mail.com for the last few years, I don't use the ISP's webmail.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

From Google streetview, would the vets bill be any cheaper?


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2021)

2 B1's have just gone over flying low heading for Fairford !


----------



## Threevok (11 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> From Google streetview, would the vets bill be any cheaper?
> View attachment 617350



Isn't that the cat from the pet food advert - Arfurs ?


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> We've got a large cat carrier, but he's only able to go in/out one direction and can't turn around when in. He went in head-first, was taken out backwards by the vet who thought it'd be OK.


oh too bad. ours has a screw off top


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2021)

Whew, that's another satisfying afternoon of lumberjilling.

I have a stack of logs ready for burning (pine) and a stack of logs to go for seasoning (ornamental bay) and I am beginning to untangle the whole mess in that corner. Under which I found a plum tree that is growing sideways because it couldn't grow upwards. That's going to come down as well. Next step is to get back in there with the loppers and remove more small frilly stuff.

I think I deserve a


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I have given up on hiding my age which is in fact 86.


Good man, thats a damn good score ! I doubt that l will get any where near you, l seem to be a magnet for physical damage at the moment. Yesterday l was attending to our horses when l tripped over some brambles hidden in the grass, flat on my face in amongst three very curious large animals is not reassuring. Then yesterday evening while standing on a very smooth tiled floor trying to put my boots on to go walk the dogs l slipped and fell very heavily on a hip and elbow . Talk about pain but nothing broken this time


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2021)

I'm watching the Chase to see how stupid smart I am


----------



## oldwheels (11 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Good man, thats a damn good score ! I doubt that l will get any where near you, l seem to be a magnet for physical damage at the moment. Yesterday l was attending to our horses when l tripped over some brambles hidden in the grass, flat on my face in amongst three very curious large animals is not reassuring. Then yesterday evening while standing on a very smooth tiled floor trying to put my boots on to go walk the dogs l slipped and fell very heavily on a hip and elbow . Talk about pain but nothing broken this time


My health is far from perfect hence my use of a trike. I take as much care as I can to avoid falling over. On a bike my main fear would be breaking an arm or shoulder so I have avoided bikes for at least a year now.


----------



## Speicher (11 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm watching the Chase to see how stupid smart I am



I was watching Eggheads at lunchtime, and got a question right, whereas the Egghead supremo got it wrong.  (a question at the end where you do not get three options)


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My health is far from perfect hence my use of a trike. I take as much care as I can to avoid falling over. On a bike my main fear would be breaking an arm or shoulder so I have avoided bikes for at least a year now.


Very wise, l broke my wrist some years ago after being knocked off my bike by a van. The pain was bad but the inconvenience of having plaster from fingers to elbow was worse !


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2021)

I have a  and some krówki (little cows aka Polish fudge)


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Whew, that's another satisfying afternoon of lumberjilling.
> 
> I have a stack of logs ready for burning (pine) and a stack of logs to go for seasoning (ornamental bay) and I am beginning to untangle the whole mess in that corner.* Under which I found a plum tree that is growing sideways because it couldn't grow upwards. That's going to come down as well. *Next step is to get back in there with the loppers and remove more small frilly stuff.
> 
> I think I deserve a


Leave it a year, see if you get anything off it. Growing side ways would mean everything within easy reach.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm watching the Chase to see how stupid smart I am


Well?


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2021)

One of the Polish lasses in the office gave me half of her biskit.
Obviously, I said Dziękuję. Obviously she said Proszę back but unfortunately she had the other half of the biskit in her mouth!


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Leave it a year, see if you get anything off it. Growing side ways would mean everything within easy reach.



Nope, it's got to go, because I need to be able to get the mower in there without decapitating myself.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2021)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it's almost time to feed me.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> my Dunkin Donuts order this morning was sooo wrong in sooo many ways ... I ate & drank it anyway ;-(


& I regretted it


----------



## carpiste (11 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh too bad. ours has a screw off top


The carrier, the cat or the vet?


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nope, it's got to go, because I need to be able to get the mower in there without decapitating myself.


You could duck as you go under.


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Very wise, l broke my wrist some years ago after being knocked off my bike by a van. The pain was bad but the inconvenience of having plaster from fingers to elbow was worse !


Having recently broken my ankle quite badly I would say the same thing. Once they'd worked on it and put it in plaster the pain was gone but it is so inconvenient and downright boring being out of action and not able to do very much.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2021)

The girls had Felix AGAIL with tuna.

I had chicken & vegetable enchiladas with sour cream and guacamole.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You could duck as you go under.



Not unless the mower and I both took up limbo dancing...


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Well?


I don't think I would have won very much. 

I'm not bad at quizzes up to a point but know little or nothing about films, TV or modern pop music.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> I don't think I would have won very much.
> 
> I'm not bad at quizzes up to a point but know little or nothing about films, TV or modern pop music.



Much the same here. I'm really nerdy with some stuff and have a good grounding in general knowledge / current affairs, but am hopeless with popular culture.

Mum watches quiz shows. I just end up shouting at the TV.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Not unless the mower and I both took up limbo dancing...


It'd be something to work towards, in the new year.

Or you could just say "Bah, Humbug" and then do a "George Washington".


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> It'd be something to work towards, in the new year.
> 
> Or you could just say "Bah, Humbug" and then do a "George Washington".



It'll be the latter, I'm afraid, cos I don't bend very well.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> It'll be the latter, I'm afraid, cos I don't bend very well.


Can you not rig the mower to run while lying down on a stretcher?


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can you not rig the mower to run while lying down on a stretcher?



Nope, cos the mower won't get under it either.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nope, cos the mower won't get under it either.


Chop the suspension, lower, or remove, the seat. It's got to help a bit.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Chop the suspension, lower, or remove, the seat. It's got to help a bit.



Reynard's Hot Rod Mowers


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Reynard's Hot Rod Mowers


See, you've got a name for the new look mower already.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> Having recently broken my ankle quite badly I would say the same thing. Once they'd worked on it and put it in plaster the pain was gone but it is so inconvenient and downright boring being out of action and not able to do very much.



I found the same thing many years ago when I was laid up with a broken heel, I got that bored in the end that I started strapping my crutches to the top tube of my bike, another use for toe straps, and going out with the local touring club on their Sunday morning rides.


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2021)

My phone beat me at draughts


----------



## Speicher (11 Nov 2021)

Did you think winning would be a breeze?


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> Did you think winning would be a breeze?


He even sat with the window open, hoping to gain an advantage


----------



## carpiste (11 Nov 2021)

Well looks like cloudy tomorrow but dry. Weekend possible showers so it`s a ride out tomorrow.... not too early mind 






Boing!


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2021)

I has a thirsty. Time to make a 

And I fancy watching some Star Trek. Off to browse my selection of box sets.


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2021)

Time to visit the Land of Nod.

I hope they have disabled access!


----------



## rockyroller (12 Nov 2021)

Daughter has a weekend get-a-way road trip tomorrow two nights w/ boyfriend expecting rain will be saying my prayers


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Nov 2021)

Mrs. GA and I took our priest to lunch yesterday, as he is new in town. So we took him to a rather innocuous looking cafe that has an imaginative menu. I had a horseshoe sandwich, something local to our area, thick bread topped with french fries and cheese sauce, usually topped with ground beef or a hamburger, but in this case Buffalo chicken tenders.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2021)

I ended up watching the episode "Rascals" from season 6 of TNG. Then I got sidetracked looking up which FF1600 constructors would have been around in the late 1960s and early 1970s and discovered that Brian Hart used to build the Kent engines back in the day.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2021)

Anyways, time to do an Upsy Daisy and go find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2021)

There goes yesterday
Dark and damp underfoot outside
Strange dreams last night but can't remember what about now


----------



## raleighnut (12 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Reynard's Hot Rod Mowers



View: https://youtu.be/QyWltNJSJvg


----------



## raleighnut (12 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Reynard's Hot Rod Mowers



View: https://youtu.be/QyWltNJSJvg


----------



## tyred (12 Nov 2021)

Sounds very stormy out.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2021)

I'm not up, yet. Weather is probably similar to @biggs682 forecast.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2021)

First cuppa has been drunk
Now it's lighter outside it looks like the dampness is in the air
Cat has been fed


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I ended up watching the episode "Rascals" from season 6 of TNG. Then I got sidetracked looking up which FF1600 constructors would have been around in the late 1960s and early 1970s and discovered that Brian Hart used to build the Kent engines back in the day.


Is that the same person as the Hart Toleman that Ayrton Senna drove to second place at Monaco in the rain ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa has been drunk
> Now it's lighter outside it looks like the dampness is in the air
> Cat has been fed


Dampness! It's bl**dy raining here!  I was hoping to go out on my bike for a ride today .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Not unless the mower and I both took up limbo dancing...


Could you not cut the tree back to allow the branches which are pointing upwards to grow ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Nov 2021)

No breeze this a.m. and 6c. Thin high cloud and loads of vapour trails , looks like it will be a decent sunny day. 
Last night l heard a sound which in my half awake state l thought was l door being slammed . This would be strange because there's no one except me and my dogs in the house. It turned out that one of my paintings (large and heavy) showed its contempt for the fixing l had arranged for it and gravity did the rest


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2021)

I'm watching the Beeb at the moment and they are at a factory which has installed solar panels on their roof . I don't see why the governmint don't make it compulsory for all new factory and warehouse roofs to have them fitted when they are built instead of putting them in green fields . Those who are in favour of putting them in fields say that sheep can graze the grass between them !  What a load of piffle! . The ones I've seen seem to be lifeless!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2021)

Our wetometer has just walked in soaking wet ! I think it is still raining !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'm watching the Beeb at the moment and they are at a factory which has installed solar panels on their roof . I don't see why the governmint don't make it compulsory for all new factory and warehouse roofs to have them fitted when they are built instead of putting them in green fields . Those who are in favour of putting them in fields say that sheep can graze the grass between them !  What a load of piffle! . The ones I've seen seem to be lifeless!


I agree with you, just a very small example . We have a "field shelter" posh for large shed, we installed solar panels on the roof these charge storage batteries which in turn power lighting and a water pump plus a power take off for running electric drills , saws or any other bits of equipment. The ground outside has been given over to growing vegetables and fruit which would not have been practical if the panels and associated cables and equipment had been installed at ground level.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2021)

It's drizzling here 
Cat litter tray emptied and cleaned
Breakfast eaten


----------



## mybike (12 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Grey, mild and still here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I have had a bit of a kitchen morning. There is a tomato sauce going on in the crock pot, and vegetables have been sliced and sauteed. We are having a Mexican night,
> 
> ...



Free online were down Wednesday, I don't know the reason.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2021)

I'm going to work today 😔
Then I have 5 more days to work this month


----------



## postman (12 Nov 2021)

Cat litter tray emptied and cleaned
Breakfast eaten
Biggs682 never you have not eaten the contents.Look I'll start a go fund you page,and get some food to you.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Nov 2021)

I spoke too soon about the day looking promising weather-wise , a cold damp mist has descended , blotting out the sun and coating everything with wet stuff. Since my roots are East Anglian l should call it a "Haar" ( looks like l have widened this ignorant computers' vocabulary, it wasn't very keen to accept it though !


----------



## rockyroller (12 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> had a horseshoe sandwich, something local to our area, thick bread topped with french fries and cheese sauce, usually topped with ground beef or a hamburger, but in this case Buffalo chicken tenders.


yowza! what did he have?


----------



## rockyroller (12 Nov 2021)

don't need to scoop our 3 big cat litter boxes twice a day anymore, now that our sick cat is gone. he was trying hard, meaning a lot of food & water was coming & going. he wasn't skinny due to him not eating & drinking


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> don't need to scoop our 3 big cat litter boxes twice a day anymore, now that our sick cat is gone. he was trying hard, meaning a lot of food & water was coming & going. he wasn't skinny due to him not eating & drinking



Our old cat was piddling lots more than the other 4 combines - mucho reduction in cat litter. We use trays with small holes in, so the excess widdle goes through to the bottom without soaking the 'wood' litter. I pop a blob of bleach, or Zoflora in the lower tray to stop the widdle smelling. Cuts down litter changes to once every 3 days (two trays 4 house cats). Do-do is removed immediately.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yowza! what did he have?


I think he had a breakfast burger, hamburger, bacon, egg over easy Chipotle aoli and hash brown on a bun. I think he and Mrs. GA had leftovers to a great extent. My horseshoe sandwich was smaller, so no leftovers. I also just saw, looking at some local dining options, that the pizzeria from my short time on the railroad has opened a place near me. After 40+ years, they found me.


----------



## tyred (12 Nov 2021)

I've been very disciplined. 

I've spent all morning browsing bikes and bike parts on Ebay and have managed to resist buying anything so far.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2021)

When I went downstairs to put my washing into the drier, I found the site foreman on his knees on my doorstep. He's worried about the clerk of works inspection. Either that or he was worshipping me.

DPD notified me of 2 deliveries for the same order this morning. The driver for the first one didn't call and simply delivered it to the corner shop. The package was full but it wasn't the whole order. I still have an email about the 2nd delivery but as their app doesn't show me as having an outstanding order, I'm not confident that it's on its way.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think he had a breakfast burger, hamburger, bacon, egg over easy Chipotle aoli and hash brown on a bun. I think he and Mrs. GA had leftovers to a great extent. My horseshoe sandwich was smaller, so no leftovers. I also just saw, looking at some local dining options, that the pizzeria from my short time on the railroad has opened a place near me. After 40+ years, they found me.


I recon that breakfast burger would represent at least one third of the calories needed by an active adult male for one day and about 40% of those calories are coming from fat .  "You are what you eat".....?


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2021)

Mr Hoover fixer man is going to be early, has another job locally, but his next job before us is some distance away, so he's asked if he can come early as it's nearby. Yes please.

He think's it might be the bushes - I know it's not, but I'm not saying I've had it apart.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2021)

Grey, mild and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. It rained overnight, so everything was a tad soggy early doors.

I have done a load of laundry and moved the wood I cut yesterday. The pine logs are in the garage, the smaller stuff is on the trestle under the utility room porch ready for sawing up and the green stuff is stacked along the fence. I have also done some more research on Formula Ford cars from the late 60s / early 70s for my writing project. It's only for some of the backstory, but I still need to get it right.

And was wondering why both cats were both staring at the space under a small cabinet - and have been for a few days. Muggins gets down on hands and knees and takes a torch. Not a mouse thank goodness, but one of their favourite toys had been flicked right back against the wall, and so neither could reach it. So a quick furkle with a stick managed to winkle it out.

It is almost time for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2021)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/QyWltNJSJvg




I used to know someone who raced lawnmowers. Never got to have a go though, despite being offered a couple of test sessions.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Nov 2021)

Rain of biblical proportions and danger of flooding in the usual suspect places.
Got some non perishable shopping done in Oban.
When I returned to base a couple of emails on my phone telling me two orders from Amazon had been dispatched. I had not ordered anything so went to my Macbook and found no such emails there. When I went back to the phone they had vanished from there as well without any action on my part. On to my Amazon account and no trace of anything untoward.
Scammers seem to be getting more cunning.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is that the same person as the Hart Toleman that Ayrton Senna drove to second place at Monaco in the rain ?



Yes, Brian Hart designed and built the engines that went into the Tolemans. Derek Warwick drove those too, you know, well before a Brazilian I'd rather not mention.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Could you not cut the tree back to allow the branches which are pointing upwards to grow ?



I'm going to fell it. It's a bullace that was once part of a boundary hedge.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2021)

mybike said:


> Free online were down Wednesday, I don't know the reason.



Yep, figures, as they're part of plusnet - who are the ISP in question.


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2021)

The washing machine is alive. Engineer checked the bushes, looked fine, but he wasn't messing about and changed the whole motor. The cats wanted to know what he was doing. Leo the ninja was very friendly - he went up for a fuss. The engineer said their old cat was a nasty bugger, so he was quite impressed with Leo.


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2021)

Blooming big toe is throbbing. Stubbed it trying to move my son's engine hoist as it was too close to the garage door and scraping it. The bruise is progressing well. That's cycling off the cards (and any DIY ).


----------



## DCLane (12 Nov 2021)

Ouch @fossyant - lots of ice.

Currently I'm on here as none of my 180 students have (again) chosen to not attend the drop-in session I run each week.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2021)

Lovely lunch of a salt beef & mustard bagel, a large conference pear, two tiddly tangerines and two 

Now for an afternoon's writing.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2021)

Ouch @fossyant  Hoping you came up with some suitably fruity expletives.

And yes, such repair tasks MUST be done under feline supervision.


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> Ouch @fossyant - lots of ice.
> 
> Currently I'm on here as none of my 180 students have (again) chosen to not attend the drop-in session I run each week.



And then we'll be slated in the student survey for not 'supporting' them.


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2021)

Isn't it funny, out of all the appliances in a house the most essential ones are the boiler and then the washer. The rest you can manage without.


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2021)

MrsF has forgotten to book her car in for MOT - she's just asked me to book it in. It runs out on Tuesday. Unfortunately, the next booking is 23rd. She'll just have to use my car for a week and I'll be forced to ride my bike, terrible.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2021)

2nd delivery completed. I'm shocked.

I've also managed to get blood all over my right hand. I've no idea how I cut myself without feeling anything. There again, I often manage to catch my shins against pedals without noticing any pain and then discover scabs on my legs some time after.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2021)

Hmmm, it is almost time for a  and a smackerel of something.


----------



## Speicher (12 Nov 2021)

For the past forty-eight hours the tinternet has been very slow and sometimes not loaded pages at all.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2021)

Don't forget that qualifying from Interlagos is this evening at 7 - live on Radio 5 Live Sports Extra.

Sprint race tomorrow from 7:30, the race itself at 5 Sunday tea time.


----------



## carpiste (12 Nov 2021)

Well that was a busy day. Up at 7am, tea, out on the bike for a short ride then some tidying up before lunch. A friend called round in Doris his 2CV. A bit more cleaning and the washing machine turned on. That done, it was the karcher on the terrace. It took me about 2 hours! The difference is massive, all clean and sparkly  Now it`s a cuppa and sat waiting for the footy


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2021)

Given that it's a sprint race again this weekend, will they take each other out & who'll be at fault?


----------



## tyred (12 Nov 2021)

It's the one month anniversary of my accident. 

It's just so demoralising to know that I will be laid up for at least another six to eight weeks


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> It's the one month anniversary of my accident.
> 
> It's just so demoralising to know that I will be laid up for at least another six to eight weeks


Heck, that's an awfully long time to be out of action. I hadn't realised that the injury was so serious. Still, you won't miss the Christmas shopping.... Heal well.


----------



## tyred (12 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Heck, that's an awfully long time to be out of action. I hadn't realised that the injury was so serious. Still, you won't miss the Christmas shopping.... Heal well.


It's only a broken ankle but it was broken in five pieces in a complicated and unstable break. My local hospital kept cancelling the operation and passed me on to an orthopaedic hospital but it meant I lost three weeks of recovery time as the bones weren't set. I was told it would be six to eight weeks after the op before I can put weight on it and the physio told me it would be at least six months before I would be back to normal.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2021)

The last of the bacon & vegetable soup, then cold sliced steak, triple-cooked chips and a chicory salad. *burp*


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2021)

And qualifying listened to (the Jack & Jolyon Show), and now watching England v Shqiperia


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> It's the one month anniversary of my accident.
> 
> It's just so demoralising to know that I will be laid up for at least another six to eight weeks


You could ignore the 6 - 8 weeks bit and pay for it later. Let time do it's job and you'll be back on your bike in the new year.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> The washing machine is alive. Engineer checked the bushes, looked fine, but he wasn't messing about and changed the whole motor. The cats wanted to know what he was doing. Leo the ninja was very friendly - he went up for a fuss. The engineer said their old cat was a nasty bugger, so he was quite impressed with Leo.


And you'd only just bought new brushes for the old motor.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Given that it's a sprint race again this weekend, will they take each other out & who'll be at fault?



I've seen the qualifying result and the first corner could get entertaining.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I've seen the qualifying result and the first corner could get entertaining.


Three out three you reckon?


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2021)

I have a  and a Min Spy


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Nov 2021)

It was snowing here earlier, but it has melted in the meantime.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> It was snowing here earlier, but it has melted in the meantime.


That is totally awesome! Has it gone as water down the drain now?


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2021)

Bed for me. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2021)

Up early for some miles
Dark and dry outside although a bit windy 
Mustn't forget the lights


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Don't forget that qualifying from Interlagos is this evening at 7 - live on Radio 5 Live Sports Extra.
> 
> Sprint race tomorrow from 7:30, the race itself at 5 Sunday tea time.


Not again! . I'm bored with splint races !


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Given that it's a sprint race again this weekend, will they take each other out & who'll be at fault?


It's a shame that they don't operate like the old Scalextric cars, when you let go of the trigger a power surge went to the other car just at the crucial moment !


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I've seen the qualifying result and the first corner could get entertaining.


WhAT ! Has the whole grid qualified on the front row ?


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> WhAT ! Has the whole grid qualified on the front row ?



Its looking like the stewards are going to spoil the first corner, it looks like people have broken the 11th commandment, though shalt not get found out.


*Spoiler alert*




https://www.crash.net/f1/news/991864/1/hamilton-risk-exclusion-over-drs-infringement-f1-qualifying

https://www.crash.net/f1/news/991870/1/verstappen-faces-investigation-over-f1-parc-ferme-breach


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2021)

Morning .
It is a bit pink here ! At least it isn't wet.
We didn't go for a ride yesterday as it was raining and a bit windy . It cleared up not long after it was cancelled ! . The rain came back before the allotted time so we would have caught it on the way back .


----------



## tyred (13 Nov 2021)

The wind has died down and the rain has stopped. Would be a lovely morning for a ride 😢

My neighbour is indulging in his favourite hobby of revving his Omega in the drive. Why do people say petrol is too expensive when clearly people can afford to waste it pointlessly?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Its looking like the stewards are going to spoil the first corner, it looks like people have broken the 11th commandment, though shalt not get found out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler alert*
> ...


Why don't they bring in the lawyer's and make it a complete farce ?


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Why don't they bring in the lawyer's and make it a complete farce ?



I knew a new engine would be a bit more lively but it seemed like the gain was a bit more that it should have been and I wondered what was going on, it looks like other people noticed as well, though I suspect they'll find a way to wriggle out from sanctions.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Up early for some miles
> Dark and dry outside although a bit windy
> Mustn't forget the lights


Back home now.
First cuppa of the day has been drank 
Overcast but dry so far


----------



## oldwheels (13 Nov 2021)

Dry and today is forecast to be ok I think but we can never be sure of the weather here just now.
I left my cycling shoes lying in an offroad bit where I leave my car and somebody lifted them before I got back to look for them. Must have been a tourist as nobody who cycles here would do such a thing. I advertised the loss but no response locally.
Fortunately not an expensive pair. I ordered a new pair last night with delivery given as 20th to 23rd to give me time to get back home before they arrive.
An email this morning tells me they have been despatched so sods law dictates they will arrive before I am home. On the other hand it is Hermes but I have been surprised before by speed of delivery.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2021)

Swmbo has just had her third jab 
Gentle stroll home next 
Then await a phone call


----------



## tyred (13 Nov 2021)

I had my morning perambulation. 

Now Thomas Hardy season continues as I think I will read The Woodlander.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2021)

I've just had a Victor Meldrew moment! "I just don't believe it! "
I was in the kitchen and noticed Georgie on our back lawn . I was about to wave to him when I noticed he was interested in something . It was a mouse! They were arguing ! I ran outside to scare Georgie off whilst I tried to rescue the mouse . He was an agile little bu99er, Missed a couple of times! Georgie was about to catch him as I caught up with it again . I missed it again and it disappeared ! It had gone up my trouser leg !  I couldn't go indoors as I didn't want it escaping indoors !  I couldn't remove my trousers as I was outside . I couldn't find the mouse but it seemed to be on a grand tour ! I eventually discovered it at the back of my trousers by my belt . I walked over to our path and undid my belt and trousers , the mouse leapt out and ran for some bushes !


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2021)

Phone consultation done all good
Crumble cooked 
Sponge cake cooking


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just had a Victor Meldrew moment! "I just don't believe it! "
> I was in the kitchen and noticed Georgie on our back lawn . I was about to wave to him when I noticed he was interested in something . It was a mouse! They were arguing ! I ran outside to scare Georgie off whilst I tried to rescue the mouse . He was an agile little bu99er, Missed a couple of times! Georgie was about to catch him as I caught up with it again . I missed it again and it disappeared ! It had gone up my trouser leg !  I couldn't go indoors as I didn't want it escaping indoors !  I couldn't remove my trousers as I was outside . I couldn't find the mouse but it seemed to be on a grand tour ! I eventually discovered it at the back of my trousers by my belt . I walked over to our path and undid my belt and trousers , the mouse leapt out and ran for some bushes !


Will you be graduating to ferrets next?


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Nov 2021)

I must have missed the memo, is today National Driving Day for the partially sighted? There are some right T*ats out today.


----------



## mybike (13 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> Ouch @fossyant - lots of ice.
> 
> Currently I'm on here as none of my 180 students have (again) chosen to not attend the drop-in session I run each week.



They all came?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2021)

Having found a jar of mincemeat in the cupboard a few weeks ago, another, bigger jar has appeared. This one also best before end of October.

Made enough pastry for 30 pies, with three of us liking them, they may last to Monday or Tuesday. Second batch in the oven, first one cooling.


----------



## mybike (13 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 2nd delivery completed. I'm shocked.
> 
> I've also managed to get blood all over my right hand. I've no idea how I cut myself without feeling anything. There again, I often manage to catch my shins against pedals without noticing any pain and then discover scabs on my legs some time after.



Caught my hand, unbeknown, on the car the other, wife asked where the blood had come from.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I must have missed the memo, is today National Driving Day for the partially sighted? There are some right T*ats out today.



Come to Leicester. it's national driving day everyday. the other day I even had someone come round me as I stopped at a red light as they didn't think rules of the road applied to them.

The standard of driving in Leicester is unbelievably shockingly bad.


----------



## mybike (13 Nov 2021)

Have a pup, who has gained some weight since July, weighing me down in the armchair.

My leg is going to sleep.


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2021)

Grey and chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept in, then hand washed a few gubbins and have spent the rest of the morning writing. Later, I shall be tootling off to Tesco to do a spot of yellow stickering.

My e-mail is back and working, but now, one of the people I need to talk to is having problems. (different ISP)

It is still a bit too early for lunch.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Nov 2021)

Nice trike run round by part road and part cyclepath. The trick with the main road section is to wait until a convoy of vehicles has gone past from the traffic lights at Connel Bridge and then proceed without anybody behind till the lights change again. The cycle path was covered in fallen leaves and it was wet so dodgy for bikes. Fine on the trike. Lots of ancients on e assist bikes but son no2 caught up with me on his mountain bike doing the same circuit much faster. He found the wet leaves so blood over one knee but no serious damage.
I did various minor diversions to get pictures on the bike camera Pity I had not actually turned it on.
I did take a few on my phone but this ipad has decided not to cooperate and refuses to accept air drops.
Pic below is from my bedroom window this morning.


----------



## carpiste (13 Nov 2021)

I`m having a can`t be a***d day!
Grey, chilly, damp days do that and worse there`s no footy because of the international break and the Arse/Spurs ladies match isn`t up to much so far.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> I`m having a can`t be a***d day!
> Grey, chilly, damp days do that and worse there`s no footy because of the international break and the Arse/Spurs ladies match isn`t up to much so far.



Amazon Prime have the rugby. South Africa just starting to pull away from Scotland


----------



## oldwheels (13 Nov 2021)

Did a uturn with the trike in the driveway of an airb&b and after a bit of finangling got this picture from





this morning’s run. Looking up Loch Etive, one of my favourite views.


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2021)

Last minute decision last night, and we decided to phone a local Malaysian restaurant for a table this evening. Phoned, but got no answer, but they called me back. Booked in for 6:15 this evening. Its a small family business thats been going years. Very reasonable prices and fabulous food. Can't wait.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2021)

No 1 daughter's car was leaking coolant. Fortunately it was only a split in the expansion tank so I managed to replace it. 
1 bolt, 1 squeezy clip and 1 push on pipe. 
That's my kind of mechanics 😁💪


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2021)

I can't be bovered with the splint race ! If I was LH I wouldn't take part and save the engine for the race !


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Amazon Prime have the rugby. South Africa just starting to pull away from Scotland



I'm listening to England Australia on Talksport, it sounds a bit scrappy, I watched the Ireland All Blacks match earlier, it was a good match.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm listening to England Australia on Talksport, it sounds a bit scrappy, I watched the Ireland All Blacks match earlier, it was a good match.



England game also on Amazon. Aussies have given way too many penalties away.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> England game also on Amazon. Aussies have given way too many penalties away.



Thats why I'm listening to it, sounds like a scrappy game.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2021)

Cracking England try


----------



## carpiste (13 Nov 2021)

Slowly but surely, and with the help of a nice dinner and now a glass of |Whisky I`m getting out of my, "can`t be a***d" mood 
I keep seeing Amazon being advertised for sports coverage! They make enough money as it is without paying them for sports! 
Quick.... more Whisky! 🥃


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Slowly but surely, and with the help of a nice dinner and now a glass of |Whisky I`m getting out of my, "can`t be a***d" mood
> I keep seeing Amazon being advertised for sports coverage! They make enough money as it is without paying them for sports!
> Quick.... more Whisky! 🥃



The rugby should have stayed free to air, I spend enough money shopping with them I don't want to pay them for my sport.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2021)

I made jam sponge & custard for pud this evening.


----------



## carpiste (13 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I made jam sponge & custard for pud this evening.


As a type 2 diabetic who *was *a cake monster I can tell you that Jam sponge and custard is far from mundane!
Any cake, biscuit or pudding is heaven! and unfortunately, for me, torture


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I can't be bovered with the splint race ! If I was LH I wouldn't take part and save the engine for the race !



Apart from Lewis who finished 5th, it was boring as hell.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> As a type 2 diabetic who *was *a cake monster I can tell you that Jam sponge and custard is far from mundane!
> Any cake, biscuit or pudding is heaven! and unfortunately, for me, torture


I won't tell you that I had enough custard to make a banana custard for tomorrow's breakfast?


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2021)

So-so hunting in Tesco this afternoon. They did the fish counter stupid early, so most of the good stuff was already gone. The meat counter looks like it's reverted back to its usual evening time for clearance and I couldn't be bothered to wait as other than some sausages, there wasn't much there that really tickled my fancy. Not much in the fruit & veg or bakery either. Hey ho, that's yellow stickering for you.

But I did get a "finest" free range chicken, basa, salmon fillets and squid, along with two pots of parsley, plus crisps, viennese biscuits, a job lot of tea and a jar of black cherries in kirsch from the green bins.


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Apart from Lewis who finished 5th, it was boring as hell.



I dunno... There were a few good bits and bobs. The thing is, you *can* overtake around Interlagos.

I reckon someone replaced Lewis with Ash Sutton - that was BTCC reverse grid race levels of genius.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2021)

Another busy day 
Hopefully tomorrow will be slower and more relaxing although i did play Poo head today for the first time


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I can't be bovered with the splint race ! If I was LH I wouldn't take part and save the engine for the race !


There's six next year. 
They may form their own series though, and have no impact on qualifying for the main race on Sunday.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's six next year.
> They may form their own series though, and have no impact on qualifying for the main race on Sunday.



They should do a sprint race at every race weekend and it should determine the order for the main race, its to long as it is now but tweaked and shortened it could be entertaining.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> They should do a sprint race at every race weekend and it should determine the order for the main race, its to long as it is now but tweaked and shortened it could be entertaining.


Two race weekend, they'd have to up the engine limit. What'd happen if some teams decided they didn't want to risk losing their car for the Sunday race, the main event.


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2021)

Hmmmm, I'd like to see them try a reverse grid a la BTCC - with pole drawn out of a hat for the top 15, say. In any case, in stock cars, the better you are, the further back you start. World champion starts right at the back.


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2021)

I could use a


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmmmm, I'd like to see them try a reverse grid a la BTCC - with pole drawn out of a hat for the top 15, say. In any case, in stock cars, the better you are, the further back you start. World champion starts right at the back.


Isn't world champion in the BTCC a bit of a contradiction?


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Last minute decision last night, and we decided to phone a local Malaysian restaurant for a table this evening. Phoned, but got no answer, but they called me back. Booked in for 6:15 this evening. Its a small family business thats been going years. Very reasonable prices and fabulous food. Can't wait.



It was delicious. 2 x 660ml beers, 4 starters, 2 mains and prawn crackers, £43:50. Bargain. Gave them £50. Too cheap. Always been a bargain here.


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Isn't world champion in the BTCC a bit of a contradiction?



BTCC and stock cars are something quite different.  Although sometimes, looking at the driving standards, it has me wondering... 

Although there actually is a WTCC, but it's for a slightly different class of car than what runs in the BTCC.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2021)

Valtteri Bottas has a teacup painted on his helmet.

Or maybe it's a coffee cup, given he's a Finn...


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Valtteri Bottas has a teacup painted on his helmet.
> 
> Or maybe it's a coffee cup, given he's a Finn...


Think it's a coffee cup


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2021)

Anyways, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Apart from Lewis who finished 5th, it was boring as hell.


Was it as exciting as watching a garden snail do a flying lap of Silverstone GP circuit ?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I dunno... There were a few good bits and bobs. The thing is, you *can* overtake around Interlagos.
> 
> I reckon someone replaced Lewis with Ash Sutton - that was BTCC reverse grid race levels of genius.


My wife has been wondering if he has been suffering from the after effects of the virus . I know that a couple of early races he looked absolutely shattered at the end .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> There's six next year.
> They may form their own series though, and have no impact on qualifying for the main race on Sunday.


That's 6 I won't be watching then !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2021)

Morning.
Grey but dry here.
Georgie has been fed and has been dashing around. I hope he hasn't gone out looking for mice !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2021)

I think the GP should have a start like they used to for Le Man's where they used to run across to their cars, but have to go through a turnstile first !


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmmmm, I'd like to see them try a reverse grid a la BTCC - with pole drawn out of a hat for the top 15, say. In any case, in stock cars, the better you are, the further back you start. World champion starts right at the back.



Sounds like it could be fun.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2021)

I'm riding into town for the Remembrance Sunday parade this morning. 
🌺


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2021)

Morning y'all 
Opted for longer in bed rather than miles
First cuppa has been drunk


----------



## Jenkins (14 Nov 2021)

Wish I could have opted for longer in bed, but work pays the bills (for now) so here I am. Managed to get 13 miles in for the morning commute.
At least it's the last weekend shift until Easter as they don't pay me that much.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Nov 2021)

You know it's going to be a quiet day when the most exciting thing is setting up the out of office reply in advance of having next week off. Time for the second coffee of the morning and, if I get the measurements right, my final one later this afternoon should empty the coffee jar and I'll start back a week on Monday with a fresh pack.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Nov 2021)

Shelling walnuts from our trees, going to caramelise them in honey and give them to the lovely lady who accompanied me for supper in Villefranche du Perigord yesterday evening . Yes l know l'm just an incurable romantic


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2021)

Dry but rain in prospect.
Yesterday was a bad day for ferry travellers.
Friday late boat cancelled to allow for essential maintenance to get started and an 8am ferry off island by another boat. Maintenance turns into repairs which overrun then when that is fixed they get ropes round the prop so have to wait for divers who were delayed somewhere. Surely there should be divers handy in Oban but son who was a commercial diver and now elfin safety points out that the actual diving is only a very small part of the operation and a whole team is needed.
So no ferry on or off Mull for nearly the whole day. One was scheduled late Saturday but anybody arriving back with no transport has problems as buses have all gone. Desperate pleas on FB for lifts home. 
At one time you just walked down the car queue until you found somebody you knew but now there are so many strangers moved here that most elderly residents know nobody.
Another of the joys of island life.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Shelling walnuts from our trees, going to caramelise them in honey and give them to the lovely lady who accompanied me for supper in Villefranche du Perigord yesterday evening . Yes l know l'm just an incurable romantic


Hope you mean Mrs Woodbutchmaster


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Nov 2021)

Shelling walnuts from our trees, going to caramelise them in honey and give them to the lovely lady who accompanied me for supper in Villefranche du Perigord yesterday evening . Yes l know l'm just an incurable romantic 


biggs682 said:


> Hope you mean Mrs Woodbutchmaster


Well actually no but Mrs W. does know and we are all good friends .


----------



## carpiste (14 Nov 2021)

Slow starting up today but after a couple of brews the World felt right again. Did a bit of tidying up and washing and now all I have to do is bring in some wood for the fire and decide what to have for dinner this evening. Lunch will be home made soup I made last night from butternut squash and leeks and a couple of carrots that were looking very sad for themselves 🥕🥕


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2021)

Mild, grey and still here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept in, then emptied the rest of the shopping from the car, and I have spent the rest of the morning writing.

It is almost time for lunch.


----------



## Tribansman (14 Nov 2021)

Had mine, packet Pasta 'n' Sauce followed by a brew and wedge of cake. Quick and simple, and pretty tasty. Energy needed for football in the park with mini T!


----------



## carpiste (14 Nov 2021)

All set now for the ladies rugby. Coffee and the dream of cake or biscuits or anything with loads of calories....just a dream mind you


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Nov 2021)

Can any "rockologists" tell me what this is. lt surfaced when l was digging in our veg plot .Its quite heavy considering that it seems porous . I tried to cut into it with my bench grinder but it just bounced off with a high pitched "ping" . My first thought was that it was volcanic but l am not aware that there has ever been volcanic activity in SW France.






It is 9cm long and weighs 110gr.


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Nov 2021)

Are you sure it's rock? Depending where you are in France it may be molten metal made hard in cooling. Lots of ex battle fields all over France.


----------



## Hover Fly (14 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Can any "rockologists" tell me what this is. lt surfaced when l was digging in our veg plot .Its quite heavy considering that it seems porous . I tried to cut into it with my bench grinder but it just bounced off with a high pitched "ping" . My first thought was that it was volcanic but l am not aware that there has ever been volcanic activity in SW France.
> View attachment 617762
> 
> 
> It is 9cm long and weighs 110gr.


Could be slag from iron smelting, or clinker (molten ash) from the firebox of a steam engine boiler.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2021)

Pleasant ride into town, this morning, with a hot chocolate at The Outpost (usually frequented by the Sk8ter Crew from the skate park next to it,) but it was quite empty today. 
Back home to charge all my lights up from several night rides recently.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Nov 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Are you sure it's rock? Depending where you are in France it may be molten metal made hard in cooling. Lots of ex battle fields all over France.


Im pretty sure it is not natural rock , as you say it could be molten metal , l had a good look at the point where l tried to grind it and it is quite shiny.


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Nov 2021)

I had a nice random ride by the sea then inland and really enjoy looking for the best photo I can take. Think I've got a new hobby.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Can any "rockologists" tell me what this is. lt surfaced when l was digging in our veg plot .Its quite heavy considering that it seems porous . I tried to cut into it with my bench grinder but it just bounced off with a high pitched "ping" . My first thought was that it was volcanic but l am not aware that there has ever been volcanic activity in SW France.
> View attachment 617762
> 
> 
> It is 9cm long and weighs 110gr.



That's slag from ferrous metal. Should be attractive to a magnet.

Maybe there was a forge somewhere nearby at some point?


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2021)

Lovely lunch of a bagel with the last of the salt beef and a dab of mustard, a pear, a persimmon and two 

And a little Sunday treat of a nice piece of extremely mature Gruyere to nibble on.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2021)

Got another nice run on the trike before the rain started.
Got to a T junction and the wind was blowing down Loch Etive so went down that way and then wind behind me on the way back. Particularly helpful up Queen's Brae where I was doing 2.2mph uphill so any push is welcome.
Did turn on my bike camera so got some nice pics. 
Not much traffic on a Sunday at this time of year and they all gave me plenty of space but not one acknowledged that I stopped to let them pass. On Mull the locals all give me a flash of the hazards.
One of the annoying things about the Akaso Brave 4 camera I have is that it resets the date and time to 2000 and some random time which is a nuisance having to reset before every use.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Can any "rockologists" tell me what this is. lt surfaced when l was digging in our veg plot .Its quite heavy considering that it seems porous . I tried to cut into it with my bench grinder but it just bounced off with a high pitched "ping" . My first thought was that it was volcanic but l am not aware that there has ever been volcanic activity in SW France.
> View attachment 617762
> 
> 
> It is 9cm long and weighs 110gr.


Bomb casing that's had time to rust, after burning.

As for volcanic activity in SW France
https://www.volcanodiscovery.com/chainedespuys.html


----------



## Moon bunny (14 Nov 2021)

I sent Hover Fly out for a loaf. He came back with a loaf and a bike frame.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2021)

I've been to Suffolk, where I got exceedingly muddy. I'm now home again and about to taste my first coffee of the day.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely lunch of a bagel with the last of the salt beef and a dab of mustard, a pear, a persimmon and two
> 
> And a little Sunday treat of a nice piece of extremely mature Gruyere to nibble on.



persimmon, not had one for years. So sugary.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> I sent Hover Fly out for a loaf. He came back with a loaf and a bike frame.


What'll you be having with the bike frame, chips or roasts?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2021)

When England hammered the Aussies in the T20 qualifiers, I thought that the Aussies would be so hurt that they might go on to win the final. In fact I thought I'd posted it somewhere but I can't find it anywhere so I must have got distracted. Well, they got to the final against NZ and they're going pretty well.


----------



## carpiste (14 Nov 2021)

Well, England ladies showed why they`re favorites to win the World cup again after a thorough whooping of 3rd seeded Canada. A great game to watch. New Top Gear on at 8pm, that`s 9 here so I think I`ll watch that.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2021)

What is up with Channel 4? They just announced the result of the GP without any warning . I don't mind but some people would be livid ! The rest of this evening's programmes on that channel are either repeats or Carp ! The amount of advertising they would sell during the GP surely would be a lot more if they put it on earlier . .


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What is up with Channel 4? They just announced the result of the GP without any warning . I don't mind but some people would be livid ! The rest of this evening's programmes on that channel are either repeats or Carp ! The amount of advertising they would sell during the GP surely would be a lot more if they put it on earlier . .


It's not long over.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2021)

F1 listened to, cats fed and jacket tatties are in the oven.

Now to just finish off this chapter of my project and move onto the next one.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What is up with Channel 4? They just announced the result of the GP without any warning . I don't mind but some people would be livid ! The rest of this evening's programmes on that channel are either repeats or Carp ! The amount of advertising they would sell during the GP surely would be a lot more if they put it on earlier . .



They have to wait a certain amount of time after the race finishes before putting the highlights on FTA TV. Four hours, I believe.


----------



## carpiste (14 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> What is up with Channel 4? They just announced the result of the GP without any warning . I don't mind but some people would be livid ! The rest of this evening's programmes on that channel are either repeats or Carp ! The amount of advertising they would sell during the GP surely would be a lot more if they put it on earlier . .


Yes I was really unhappy when I saw that! I had planned watching and now I won`t bother. It`s inexcusable!


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Yes I was really unhappy when I saw that! I had planned watching and now I won`t bother. It`s inexcusable!



You'll miss a lot if you don't.

Besides, you could always have listened to it on the radio, like I did


----------



## carpiste (14 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> They have to wait a certain amount of time after the race finishes before putting the highlights on FTA TV. Four hours, I believe.


I can understand that they want the World to know they have an "exclusive" result but they could warn people! Talk about spoiler alerts!


----------



## Jenkins (14 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've been to Suffolk, where I got exceedingly muddy. I'm now home again and about to taste my first coffee of the day.


Did you go a bit too far east and end up in the marshes?


----------



## Jenkins (14 Nov 2021)

My washing machine is getting annoyed at me not emptying it immediately as it's been beeping regularly for the past couple of minutes. Doesn't it know I've got a forum to read?


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2021)

My right shoulder blade is itchy.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> My right shoulder blade is itchy.


I'm no help to you. I've just trimmed my fingernails... Sorry


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> They have to wait a certain amount of time after the race finishes before putting the highlights on FTA TV. Four hours, I believe.


If that is the case they should start the races earlier !


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> If that is the case they should start the races earlier !



And keep the Brazilians away from their morning coffee?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Did you go a bit too far east and end up in the marshes?


In amongst the rushes near Iken. Really cleggy mud. But there was some warmth in the sun, far more than you could hope for in mid-November.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> If that is the case they should start the races earlier !


Wouldn't stop them saying who'd won though. ITV did the same when they were showing it. Giving the result, then showing the race. Even Sky have done it this year.

Pit lane has been closed off, whilst the sniffer dogs are allowed to do their job.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2021)

Bloo@# french have been practicing for next year's Tour de France I see


----------



## Hover Fly (14 Nov 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> I sent Hover Fly out for a loaf. He came back with a loaf and a bike frame.


It’s an odd one. Card on the Booths noticeboard said “Raleigh racing bike frame£30” so I rang, not expecting much .Bloke didn’t know much, was his brothers, went to see it and first thing I noticed was chrome forks and stays, then the sloping 531 transfer. Frame no. Says late Worksop 1979 year but can’t find an exact match in any catalogues. Racy-looking geometry but mudguard eyes. Can only guess a special build.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> It’s an odd one. Card on the Booths noticeboard said “Raleigh racing bike frame£30” so I rang, not expecting much .Bloke didn’t know much, was his brothers, went to see it and first thing I noticed was chrome forks and stays, then the sloping 531 transfer. Frame no. Says late Worksop 1979 year but can’t find an exact match in any catalogues. Racy-looking geometry but mudguard eyes. Can only guess a special build.


Maybe she'll not let you go to the shops again, on your own. What'll you do then!


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> You'll miss a lot if you don't.
> 
> Besides, you could always have listened to it on the radio, like I did



Its not the same on the radio, same as rugby isn't the same.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Its not the same on the radio, same as rugby isn't the same.


But if you'd listened to it on the radio, you'd have heard about that famed driver Verstamilton.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Its not the same on the radio, same as rugby isn't the same.



I grew up without a telly, so am used to having the radio as a port of call for sports. I really do love a good radio commentary, sometimes more so than watching it on TV. 

Plus I can multi-task whilst listening to the radio.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But if you'd listened to it on the radio, you'd have heard about that famed driver Verstamilton.



I love Jack Nicholls.

He's like Murray Walker, but with a rheostat fitted.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2021)

Anyways, time to make a  and break out the popcorn and settle back to watch the highlights.


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Nov 2021)

Don't feel crook & just got a non lurgy reading on my LFT, but yesterday I actually pushed the bike up the last 50 ft of a local hill. First time I have had to do that this year. Also had to rest on a few other steep uns yesterday & today. Can't figure it...


----------



## Hover Fly (14 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Maybe she'll not let you go to the shops again, on your own. What'll you do then!


I’m under strict instructions that the next surprise bike I get has to be her size.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2021)

Right, that's the F1 highlights more or less done and dusted, so I'm off to bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2021)

That was a big un
Dark outside
Dry though


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2021)

First cuppa has been drunk
Cat has been fed 
Office door has been opened


----------



## slowmotion (15 Nov 2021)

I suspect that something has gone terribly wrong with my life. I ate an anchovy at 7:15 am.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2021)

I'm up.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up.


Anchovy?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Nov 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Are you sure it's rock? Depending where you are in France it may be molten metal made hard in cooling. Lots of ex battle fields all over France.


I tried it with a magnet , it isn't magnetic so l guess it must be non ferrous ?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2021)

I'm up again.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Nov 2021)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Nov 2021)

Just a shot in the dark but l did a bit of research on meteorites and came up with this obviously cleaned up a bit but looks very similar !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Just a shot in the dark but l did a bit of research on meteorites and came up with this obviously cleaned up a bit but looks very similar !
> View attachment 617849


Gold !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2021)

Morning.
The grey is brightening up here and I can now see some blue sky .
I stayed up and watched the GP highlights . It was interesting some of the things which were revealed about the penalties and lack of them !  It was a good race and it made one boss go a bit quiet !


----------



## Tribansman (15 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> That was a big un


Sleep...or number 2?


----------



## Tribansman (15 Nov 2021)

Day off today and on train to Ipswich to pick up an eBay purchased single speed. Cycling the 90 miles home and need to be back in time to pick Mini T up from school, so hope it's a good fit size wise 😂 only gentle undulations on way home so should be fine 🤞


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Sleep...or number 2?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Day off today and on train to Ipswich to pick up an eBay purchased single speed. Cycling the 90 miles home and need to be back in time to pick Mini T up from school, so hope it's a good fit size wise 😂 only gentle undulations on way home so should be fine 🤞


Have a good ride and enjoy the undulations


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2021)

I'm not going to drink any coffee today.. I had too much yesterday, I think. 

I might, of course, fail in this endeavour.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2021)

Oops.. I nearly turned the coffee machine on


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2021)

Morning all, what a grey & disappointing morning it is - at least I'm not at work. 

Coffee & breakfast done, so just passing time until going out to get my Covid booster jab which may be followed by a bimble around the lanes.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Morning all, what a grey & disappointing morning it is - at least I'm not at work.
> 
> Coffee & breakfast done, so just passing time until going out to get my Covid booster jab which may be followed by a bimble around the lanes.


have you read, they recommend 16 ozs of water prior to the jab? mine this afternoon, then I have to drive to Boston to deliver some mail to Son


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm not going to drink any coffee today.. I had too much yesterday, I think. I might, of course, fail in this endeavour.


yeah, I wuz gonna say ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2021)

My coffee machine is an Aeropress and it doesn't have a phase-down button. This means that coffee was pretty much inevitable. 

A couple of weeks ago, the clerk of works spotted that there was a screw missing from my new door. The site foreman came to have a look. Now, the worker assigned to put the screw in has just knocked on my door to look at it. He's now gone off to get a screw and a screwdriver. This will take half an hour. Further questioning reveals this half an hour could take an hour. I assume the site foreman will then knock on my door to check the work has been done before the clerk of works returns. They're going to wear my door out with all this opening and shutting, aren't they?


----------



## FrothNinja (15 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Just a shot in the dark but l did a bit of research on meteorites and came up with this obviously cleaned up a bit but looks very similar !
> View attachment 617849


Fraid its a blob of solder or aluminium - not a meteorite tektite.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Nov 2021)

My coffee machine is a kettle. 😁


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2021)

I was told last week to up my water intake by a consultant .
I did tell him that I cycle with my mouth open


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I was told last week to up my water intake by a consultant .
> I did tell him that I cycle with my mouth open


Upping your water intake is hard to do when there are so many more interesting liquids. The only way l can do it is to fill a litre bottle in the morning with a glass next to it and keep it where l can see it to remind me and keep a check on how much/little l am taking in !


----------



## gbb (15 Nov 2021)

Nothing is simple is it ?
I just offered to cash in a lump of a frozen pension...and pay for the kids and grandkids (and us) to go on holiday next year perhaps, 3 static caravans down south perhaps, couple of weeks, one side of the family will never do it themselves, out of reach, the grandkids would benefit tremendously. 
First reply was....whats everyone going to do with their dogs ?

FFS...


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Upping your water intake is hard to do when there are so many more interesting liquids. The only way l can do it is to fill a litre bottle in the morning with a glass next to it and keep it where l can see it to remind me and keep a check on how much/little l am taking in !


A consultant told me that I should have at least 4 pints of water per day. Once after a ureter removal that was translated into litres to keep the system flushed out. Drinking it was not too bad but had to stay within reasonable distance of somewhere to let it back out again.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> A consultant told me that I should have at least 4 pints of water per day. Drinking it was not too bad but had to stay within reasonable distance of somewhere to let it back out again.


Very true


----------



## tyred (15 Nov 2021)

Had check up this morning and x-ray shows good healing, wound healing well and stitches now removed. Saw the x-ray for the first time and I counted 16 screws 

Nice new cast on and have stopped on the way home for a hobble along the seafront and a bite to eat





I have to say the huge majority were respectful but I am shocked at the way a couple of selfish, impatient 🤬 push past you when walking on crutches. I almost got knocked over


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2021)

In a totally unexpected development, the site foreman *and* the clerk of works came round to have a look at my new screw at the same time. I may get away with no visits until tomorrow when I'm expecting an 8:30 call for my new hallway flooring to replace the flood-damaged tiling.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2021)

Started off grey, but in the last 15 minutes or so, it's turned into a beautiful, sunny and still autumnal day.

I slept in a bit (oops) and then made a large batch of french onion soup and sorted out some paperwork.

This afternoon I have to run some errands for the parental unit, but if I take the hybrid and the bike locks, we can both be happy.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## mybike (15 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Just a shot in the dark but l did a bit of research on meteorites and came up with this obviously cleaned up a bit but looks very similar !
> View attachment 617849



Have to start wearing that helmet, just in case.


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2021)

Just been to the opticians Dominic Cummins favourite Spec Savers.Only a slight change to the prescription
Never used them before Good value


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I was told last week to up my water intake by a consultant .
> I did tell him that I cycle with my mouth open



But surely that just ups you protein intake.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2021)

Lovely lunch of a ham and cheese sandwich, a tangerine, half a mango and two 

Just letting that lot settle before I head out on the bike.


----------



## tyred (15 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Just been to the opticians Dominic Cummins favourite Spec Savers.Only a slight change to the prescription
> Never used them before Good value


I hope you went for a drive afterwards just to make sure.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Nov 2021)

To Cumbria of course!


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Very true


The 4 is not really a problem but 4 litres is a different matter but fortunately only for a short time after the op. 
At one stage before the op I was reclining in bed wondering what horrors the day would bring when a nurse came rushing in with a one litre jug of water. 
“ I forgot earlier so get this down you neck as fast as possible, the porter is on his way up to get you”. 
Beer perhaps but try getting that much water down really fast. Now that is a feat.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> Had check up this morning and x-ray shows good healing, wound healing well and stitches now removed. Saw the x-ray for the first time and I counted 16 screws
> 
> Nice new cast on and have stopped on the way home for a hobble along the seafront and a bite to eat
> View attachment 617879
> ...


Crutches are also known as “ tripping sticks”.


----------



## tyred (15 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Crutches are also known as “ tripping sticks”.


The thought did cross my mind.


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> I hope you went for a drive afterwards just to make sure.




Ha Ha.Don’t get my specs until next Thursday Still managed to find my way home even with the old gig lamps


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> have you read, they recommend 16 ozs of water prior to the jab? mine this afternoon, then I have to drive to Boston to deliver some mail to Son


Does a large mug of coffee & a pint of orange & mango squash count?

Anyhow, I'm now fully Pfizered with the full 5G upgrade. Unfortunately it seems that the new nanobots in the serum are incompatable with my Garmin resulting in the correct mileage being recorded during the after jab ride, but not part of the actual route taken 






Edited to add the smiley just in case anybody thought I was being serious about the 5G/nanobot thing!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> A consultant told me that I should have at least 4 pints of water per day. Once after a ureter removal that was translated into litres to keep the system flushed out. Drinking it was not too bad but had to stay within reasonable distance of somewhere to let it back out again.


I wonder what the consultant would have said about my system after l had spent some years living and working in various S.E. Asian locations . The golden rule was "Don't drink the water" so the alternative was tea (at least you knew the water had been boiled) or Coca Cola, decanted into a glass that you had washed yourself , just to be sure. And never , never have ice in your drinks . I did give the reason why in another post


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2021)

Busy day but no cycling unfortunately as the weather is good currently. 
Tomorrow looks horrible with heavy rain and strong wind forecast when I am due home. Unpacking the car ( which cannot wait as there is stuff for the freezer ) in such conditions is a nightmare. 
All that assumes Calmac have not found some excuse to cancel the ferry. Not up for an 80 mile detour if that happened so I would just rebook for a suitable sailing. In tourist season that could be weeks away.😠
There are still large numbers of the pests but I should manage to get a slot just now.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Does a large mug of coffee & a pint of orange & mango squash count?
> 
> Anyhow, I'm now fully Pfizered with the full 5G upgrade. Unfortunately it seems that the new nanobots in the serum are incompatable with my Garmin resulting in the correct mileage being recorded during the after jab ride, but not part of the actual route taken...
> View attachment 617890


um ok good luck w/ that!


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2021)

it's Monday, so the work insanity has continued. why am I surprised?​


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I wonder what the consultant would have said about my system after l had spent some years living and working in various S.E. Asian locations . The golden rule was "Don't drink the water" so the alternative was tea (at least you knew the water had been boiled) or Coca Cola, decanted into a glass that you had washed yourself , just to be sure. And never , never have ice in your drinks . I did give the reason why in another post


My son worked on a lot of contracts in the middle east and some of his photographs of kitchen conditions are not for the faint hearted. On one occasion he slept in his boiler suit until he demanded a move next morning.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> Had check up this morning and x-ray shows good healing, wound healing well and stitches now removed. Saw the x-ray for the first time and I counted 16 screws
> Nice new cast on and have stopped on the way home for a hobble along the seafront and a bite to eat
> I have to say the huge majority were respectful but I am shocked at the way a couple of selfish, impatient 🤬 push past you when walking on crutches. I almost got knocked over


👍toes cold?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Does a large mug of coffee & a pint of orange & mango squash count?
> 
> Anyhow, I'm now fully Pfizered with the full 5G upgrade. Unfortunately it seems that the new nanobots in the serum are incompatable with my Garmin resulting in the correct mileage being recorded during the after jab ride, but not part of the actual route taken
> View attachment 617890
> ...


They must have given you a corvid booster. Hence the ''as the crow flies'' routing.


----------



## tyred (15 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> 👍toes cold?


Not really. It's very mild for November.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> Not really. It's very mild for November.


Is Toevember some kind of charity challenge?


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2021)

In November if there is ice on the pond to bear a duck the winter will be nowt but mud and muck.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2021)

Eight rather pleasant miles at dusk in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres and got mum's errands done (make an appointment for the quack and take something to the post office) at the same time.

My ears are now safe from a bashing *and* I got a bike ride in at the same time. Winner, winner.

I now have a  and a couple of rich tea biskits.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2021)

I have just bought a set of ink cartridges for my printer.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2021)

Time to go and feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Nov 2021)

I just read the shocking news that Brussel sprout inflation is running at a staggering 11.1% pa.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2021)

Now to settle down to San Marino v England.

There are three Gooners in the England 1st XI this evening.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I just read the shocking news that Brussel sprout inflation is running at a staggering 11.1% pa.


Where did you get wind of that?


----------



## Tribansman (15 Nov 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I just read the shocking news that Brussel sprout inflation is running at a staggering 11.1% pa.


That'll be Brussels getting its own back 🇪🇺


----------



## slowmotion (15 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Where did you get wind of that?


VERY GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Now to settle down to San Marino v England.
> 
> There are three Gooners in the England 1st XI this evening.



I knew you was too good to be true.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I knew you was too good to be true.


Spurs seem to be bagging the goals though. Kane does get some excellent service though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Spurs seem to be bagging the goals though. Kane does get some excellent service though.



Typical that he finds some form, (even if the opposition is Accrington Stanley standard) just before they play us.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2021)

A bitsas supper for me tonight - the last half an enchilada, a salad of sweetcorn and chicory, some cold sliced steak (carpaccio if you want to be posh) and a toasted wholemeal bagel.

The girls had Felix naturally delicious with beef & herbs.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I knew you was too good to be true.



Oi! I grew up a stone's throw away from what is now the Emirates Stadium. This girl's only supporting what was her local team.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2021)

There's something about this game that makes me think of Black Jacks versus Fruit Salads.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's something about this game that makes me think of Black Jacks versus Fruit Salads.



The home team's kit, perhaps?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> The home team's kit, perhaps?


That'll be it!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My son worked on a lot of contracts in the middle east and some of his photographs of kitchen conditions are not for the faint hearted. On one occasion he slept in his boiler suit until he demanded a move next morning.


I can vouch for kitchen conditions in the Middle East and probably cracked a few kharsies in the process. 
One abiding memory is seeing a flock of sheep being trotted through the Arabic Quarter of Old Jerusalem. The shepherd would haggle the best price with the 'restaurant', take the money then slaughter the chosen sheep on the doorstep then move on for the next sale...


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Nov 2021)

I have drinked NO coffee today!


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2021)

got my Boosta! did not even feel it! I think they are using smaller needles for these!


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Now to settle down to San Marino v England.


something wonderful about sports that lets the day's craziness filter away. if even only temporarily, the world is pure again


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I have drinked NO coffee today!


it shows ... hehe


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> something wonderful about sports that lets the day's craziness filter away. if even only temporarily, the world is pure again



The game was televised, so I watched it.

But there's something about curling up by the fire on an autumn or winter's night with a sports commentary on the radio, a cat on your lap and a nice mug of hot chocolate.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> got my Boosta! did not even feel it! I think they are using smaller needles for these!


Maybe they're using no needles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Maybe they're using no needles.


This is the U.S.A., they punch you in the arm, then give you the shot, that way you don't feel it. The strides they make in medicine. In other notes, I cannot remember when I have had ice cubes in my drink at home.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> This is the U.S.A., they punch you in the arm, then give you the shot, that way you don't feel it. The strides they make in medicine. In other notes, I cannot remember when I have had ice cubes in my drink at home.


They still do that over there?
You'll be saying next they've only recently stopped punching your other arm afterwards.* 

*Done to give you something else to think about.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2021)

I've had a productive evening's writing, but it's time to put Dan Archibald and Lisa Owens back into their respective boxes in my imagination and head off up the wooden hill to bed. Via hot bath, of course.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> have you read, they recommend 16 ozs of water prior to the jab? mine this afternoon, then I have to drive to Boston to deliver some mail to Son


In your arm ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> In a totally unexpected development, the site foreman *and* the clerk of works came round to have a look at my new screw at the same time. I may get away with no visits until tomorrow when I'm expecting an 8:30 call for my new hallway flooring to replace the flood-damaged tiling.


Are you taking appointments for visitors to see this screw ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2021)

Morning.
I think I will go back to bed and catch up on some sleep .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I can vouch for kitchen conditions in the Middle East and probably cracked a few kharsies in the process.
> One abiding memory is seeing a flock of sheep being trotted through the Arabic Quarter of Old Jerusalem. The shepherd would haggle the best price with the 'restaurant', take the money then slaughter the chosen sheep on the doorstep then move on for the next sale...


Mmmm, fresh meat still warm


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2021)

Nice chilly 9 miles earlier 
First cuppa has been drunk
Cat is being a pain this morning


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2021)

4 hardshells just bought from chain reaction


----------



## tyred (16 Nov 2021)

I've been awake since 5am.

I've always been a light sleeper and I still can't get used to sleeping on my back as I have always slept on my side.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 Nov 2021)

She who is hardly ever indoors should be back from her travels late this evening . No doubt wanting to be offered food and drink and l don't think a sandwich and a cup of tea will be acceptable.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> 4 hardshells just bought from chain reaction


Knee protectors ?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2021)

I might not have any coffee today, either. 

Will that make me a decaffeinated person? 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Knee protectors ?


No! You've got him worried about meteorites !


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2021)

BP 125/71
P 62


----------



## tyred (16 Nov 2021)

My latest sick note photographed and emailed through to work.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> BP 125/71
> P 62


I'LL raise you ! BP 129/ 74. P 66 .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2021)

I was just thinking about that poor taxi driver. I doubt if he would be covered by insurance !


----------



## DCLane (16 Nov 2021)

I'm off for my Covid booster this morning. As son no. 2's borrowing the car - cinema trip with friends * following their mock A-level exams - I'm going by bike again.

* It's his first time doing this and a rite of passage for him and his friends. So my 'baby' is collecting 4 other people's 'babies' and taking them out 2 weeks after passing his driving test. I'm guessing there'll be a few nervous parents this morning  . The car's been cleaned for once and the speed limit on a basic Peugeot Tepee's an ambition rather than a target, but still ... To his credit he's got the route on the sat-nav and is very sensible for a 17 year-old boy. We've been sharing motorway driving to training sessions to get him additional experience and I'm not the nervous one today.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2021)

I've just seen a chap wearing a mask whilst smoking a pipe 😂


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Knee protectors ?


No tyres


----------



## rockyroller (16 Nov 2021)

20 degrees F tonight 70 degrees F Thursday, during the day


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2021)

133/81 
P61


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2021)

The contents of my hallway are now in the bedroom and I'm trapped in my living room while the floor gets laid.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> They still do that over there?
> You'll be saying next they've only recently stopped punching your other arm afterwards.*
> 
> *Done to give you something else to think about.


Shhh
Let's keep that on the down low.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Shhh
> Let's keep that on the down low.


That could be painful!


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> That could be painful!


So could two punches in the arm. And it isn't even the first day of the month.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I can vouch for kitchen conditions in the Middle East and probably cracked a few kharsies in the process.
> One abiding memory is seeing a flock of sheep being trotted through the Arabic Quarter of Old Jerusalem. The shepherd would haggle the best price with the 'restaurant', take the money then slaughter the chosen sheep on the doorstep then move on for the next sale...


On any of his jobs in that area he reckoned the first couple of days would be written off sitting on the aforementioned khasi. After that he could get some work done.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> got my Boosta! did not even feel it! I think they are using smaller needles for these!


I don't understand why but some nurses are better than others at giving jabs. Abdominal ones are usually painful but some nurses seem to be able to do it painlessly. I have asked them but they just say it is down to technique.


----------



## mybike (16 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have just bought a set of ink cartridges for my printer.



How's the mortgage?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> On any of his jobs in that area he reckoned the first couple of days would be written off sitting on the aforementioned khasi. After that he could get some work done.


Yep. I was living in the Jordan Valley for nearly a year and had a serious dose when I got there. After that, it was just the occasional 'looseness' 😬
The 'cure' was liquid morphine, black tea and dry toast.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was just thinking about that poor taxi driver. I doubt if he would be covered by insurance !


I am pretty sure that somewhere in the small print my car policy specifically excludes acts of terrorism.


----------



## fossyant (16 Nov 2021)

Big Toe still not happy - not sure it will tolerate bike shoes, it's certainly not happy in office shoes !


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2021)

Grey, mild and still here chez Casa Reynard - where did my beautiful sunny morning go?!?!?!?!

This morning, I moved all the cut firewood into the garage, sorted the ingredients for tonight's supper and done some more writing.

Well, not so much writing as thinking time. A scene in the chapter I'm working on, I wrote nearly a year ago, and it needs cleaning up, fleshing out and matching to the rest of the story. So been figuring out how to do that, messing around with various ideas etc.

It's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2021)

mybike said:


> How's the mortgage?



I'm sure I can manage a £7 purchase...


----------



## mybike (16 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I might not have any coffee today, either.
> 
> Will that make me a decaffeinated person? 🤔



I've just drunk a mug of coffee after eating a sausage roll.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm sure I can manage a £7 purchase...


Not missed a zero off the end there?


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not missed a zero off the end there?



No, surprisingly.

I can't get OEM cartridges for my printer anymore, but I've found a supplier that makes unbranded ones. They're actually not that bad.


----------



## mybike (16 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm sure I can manage a £7 purchase...



That's cheap. Most I've seen are £35 or more each. Mind, my laser cartridges are eye watering.



Reynard said:


> No, surprisingly.
> 
> I can't get OEM cartridges for my printer anymore, but I've found a supplier that makes unbranded ones. They're actually not that bad.



Need to take care of that printer.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2021)

mybike said:


> That's cheap. Most I've seen are £35 or more each. Mind, my laser cartridges are eye watering.



Yeah... They do the job, so I'm not complaining. 

I used to pay £21 for a set back in the days when Tesco stocked their own brand version.

Back when I bought the printer (2001), the OEM cartridges were £7 each, and there's six of them.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2021)

Lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## pawl (16 Nov 2021)

Just had bacon and cheese wrapped in a Staffordshire oat cake followed by a black cherry yogurt 
Just to finish off having a mint Kit Cat and a black coffee Lovely grub


----------



## tyred (16 Nov 2021)

It's been wet and windy here all morning so I didn't have my morning perambulation.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Just had bacon and cheese wrapped in a Staffordshire oat cake followed by a black cherry yogurt
> Just to finish off having a mint Kit Cat and a black coffee Lovely grub


What is a Staffordshire oat cake? Not like the ones I make which would not wrap being more biscuit like.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2021)

Lovely lunch. two slices of wholemeal toast, one with ham, one with gruyere, plus a persimmon, a tangerine and two 

Letting that settle before heading out on some lumberjilling duties.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> What is a Staffordshire oat cake? Not like the ones I make which would not wrap being more biscuit like.



I think they're more of a pancake type thing.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2021)

mybike said:


> Need to take care of that printer.



That's the plan. As long as it works, and as long as I can get the cartridges for it, I don't see the point of upgrading.


----------



## postman (16 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> Had check up this morning and x-ray shows good healing, wound healing well and stitches now removed. Saw the x-ray for the first time and I counted 16 screws
> 
> Nice new cast on and have stopped on the way home for a hobble along the seafront and a bite to eat
> View attachment 617879
> ...


Please don't go in the sea,all that saltwater will rust the screws and you might fall to bits.But you are allowed a 99 ice 🍦.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2021)

I have an HP printer. I haven't set it up, but there's a thingie you can join and pay a couple of squids a month for a certain amount of pages/pics and they send new cartridges. 
It does appear to be cheaper as, by the time my ink needs replacing, it's gone crusty and stripy.


----------



## Asa Post (16 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I have an HP printer. I haven't set it up, but there's a thingie you can join and pay a couple of squids a month for a certain amount of pages/pics and they send new cartridges.
> It does appear to be cheaper as, by the time my ink needs replacing, it's gone crusty and stripy.


I'm on that thingie.
When I joined I got 15 pages a month for free, but unused pages don't roll over. I think that deal has ended for new accounts, and they now charge 99p a month for 15 pages, but unused pages DO roll over.
I've only gone over the limit once, and had to pay £1 for the extra printing.
I've had one set of replacement cartridges, completely free. Not sure how they make money out of this, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2021)

Asa Post said:


> I'm on that thingie.
> When I joined I got 15 pages a month for free, but unused pages don't roll over. I think that deal has ended for new accounts, and they now charge 99p a month for 15 pages, but unused pages DO roll over.
> I've only gone over the limit once, and had to pay £1 for the extra printing.
> I've had one set of replacement cartridges, completely free. Not sure how they make money out of this, but I'm not complaining.


I might investigate further.. 👍


----------



## rockyroller (16 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I don't understand why but some nurses are better than others at giving jabs. Abdominal ones are usually painful but some nurses seem to be able to do it painlessly. I have asked them but they just say it is down to technique.


ah, could be! I used to chase Wifey to give her fertility shots. that was fun. big needles in the buttocks. anyway that junk didn't work, we gave up, started looking into adoption, I quit my night job & in the following years went on to conceive 2 amazing perfect kids shortly after, naturally


----------



## rockyroller (16 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Big Toe still not happy - not sure it will tolerate bike shoes, it's certainly not happy in office shoes !


gout? I have the cure


----------



## rockyroller (16 Nov 2021)

starting to feel my Boosta work it's magic ... a little wobbly & queezy at my desk. drinking water & walking around helps. heading to the gym at lunchtime. it will be a light day, especially for the arms


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2021)

Got another load of small frilly stuff cleared - and several manky elderberries that were growing through the whole lot. There's now a good bit of stuff I can do with the chain saw now. I've taken enough of the small growth off to wiggle the broken bit free and actually bring it most of the way to the ground - where it's snapped (about 12 feet up) it's as thick as my waist. I have a 28 inch waist, btw...

Added bonus is I can now also reach the stump of another tree that came down a few years back. Been meaning to clear it up, but somehow never quite got round to it.

Anyways, I have a nice  and a couple of rich tea biskits.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Nov 2021)

Lovely surprise as I was locking my office this evening, a group of residents presented me with six quality bottles of Merlot just because.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Nov 2021)

Got most of my unpacking done after my trip off island. Amazing how a little shopping gets so big so quickly and then there a washing to do with my clothes from the washing bag as well as the unused clothing carried Just in case.
My "hospital bag" always travels with me but never hopefully gets opened tho' it did on a routine scan when I ended up in Paisley hospital.
I used to enjoy the trips away but travelling is getting a bit fraught what with covid deniers on the ferry and still too many touroid on the road. 
Started off from the terminal at 60mph which came down to 50, then 40 and the last 10 miles was mostly in 3rd gear as an idiot in front would not pull over and the one behind was too timid to let them know they were being antisocial.
The ideal is a good fast driver in front and you stay close enough to keep their brake lights in clear sight but not so close as to tempt them to stop and let you overtake.
The midnight ferry on a Friday made the road into a bit of a racetrack as everyone was keen to get home and it was too late for touroid drivers. Them were the days.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I am pretty sure that somewhere in the small print my car policy specifically excludes acts of terrorism.


Isn't it funny how insurance companies don't get criticized in the "Named and Shamed " programme ?


----------



## pawl (16 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> What is a Staffordshire oat cake? Not like the ones I make which would not wrap being more biscuit like.




There about the size of a pancake There made of oat meal flour and yeast If you ever visit Stoke on Trent you will come across shops selling Oat Cakes These can be purchased either as a oat cake or prepared on the premises with the filling of your choice my favourite is with bacon and cheese or bacon and egg. Mrs p is a Stokie .First came across them when visiting Mrs p relatives Luckily mrs p sister keeps us well supplied or we buy them when we visit They keep well in the freezer and
There is a Derbyshire equivalent The only place I’ve seen them is a shop in Bakewell 

Edit
Just had a thought I might try filling one with Pea nut butter and Marmite.That will probably get me banned from crossing the border into Staffordshire


----------



## rockyroller (16 Nov 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Lovely surprise as I was locking my office this evening, a group of residents presented me with six quality bottles of Merlot just because.


what did they ask for in return? or what was it reciprocal for? my Boss & I have a routine for Christmas where he gives me a bottle & I give him a bottle


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2021)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> There about the size of a pancake There made of oat meal flour and yeast If you ever visit Stoke on Trent you will come across shops selling Oat Cakes These can be purchased either as a oat cake or prepared on the premises with the filling of your choice my favourite is with bacon and cheese or bacon and egg. Mrs p is a Stokie .First came across them when visiting Mrs p relatives Luckily mrs p sister keeps us well supplied or we buy them when we visit They keep well in the freezer and
> There is a Derbyshire equivalent The only place I’ve seen them is a shop in Bakewell


Depends on your definition of a pancake as what we call pancakes would be too small I think. Must try to experiment.


----------



## pawl (16 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Depends on your definition of a pancake as what we call pancakes would be too small I think. Must try to experiment.


 Pancake size to me is about the size of a normal dinner plate Eaten on Shrove Tuesday .mine with Lemon juice and sugar NB Not a hint o Marmite


----------



## oldwheels (16 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Pancake size to me is about the size of a normal dinner plate Eaten on Shrove Tuesday .mine with Lemon juice and sugar NB Not a hint o Marmite


Scottish pancakes are only about 4 inches in diameter. Cannot offhand remember what we call the bigger ones you mention. It will no doubt come to me eventually. They are sweetened and marmite would certainly not be used. Crumpet is the term I was trying to remember for the bigger ones. Terms change over the years and could also depend on the term in a specific Scottish region.


----------



## pawl (16 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Scottish pancakes are only about 4 inches in diameter. Cannot offhand remember what we call the bigger ones you mention. It will no doubt come to me eventually. They are sweetened and marmite would certainly not be used. Crumpet is the term I was trying to remember for the bigger ones. Terms change over the years and could also depend on the term in a specific Scottish region.




I know the ones you mean We have what are labeled Scotch pancakes I usually eat them toasted spread with butter
If memory serves me correctly pancakes were made on I think back in the day in England to use up the surplus stock of flour


----------



## Asa Post (16 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a 28 inch waist, btw...



Considering the amount of food you put away, I'm astonished.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> what did they ask for in return? or what was it reciprocal for? my Boss & I have a routine for Christmas where he gives me a bottle & I give him a bottle


They ask nothing.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2021)

Why do i watch Yorkshire vets


----------



## rockyroller (16 Nov 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> They ask nothing.


lol so a random group of ppl gave you multiple bottles of wine & asked for nothing in return? the suspense is killing me. sounds great but there must be something more to it, no?


----------



## rockyroller (16 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> starting to feel my Boosta work it's magic ... a little wobbly & queezy at my desk. drinking water & walking around helps. heading to the gym at lunchtime. it will be a light day, especially for the arms


gym was OK but coming on 24 hrs from the jab, the magic feels stronger. looking forward to going home & getting under covers soon


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2021)

Asa Post said:


> I'm on that thingie.
> When I joined I got 15 pages a month for free, but unused pages don't roll over. I think that deal has ended for new accounts, and they now charge 99p a month for 15 pages, but unused pages DO roll over.
> I've only gone over the limit once, and had to pay £1 for the extra printing.
> I've had one set of replacement cartridges, completely free. Not sure how they make money out of this, but I'm not complaining.


I had similar, but it ordered when the ink ran out. I had two more sets ordered the first night I used it.

T'weren't free when I joined, a one off fee for a years ink supply.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Nov 2021)

did I share this already? got to work this morning & saw this





loaned the umbrella to my Daughter for her weekend away. she gave it back, put it here, but didn't tell me. I drove a little less than an hour to work, 40mph for most of it, on suburban roads then about 5 miles on the highway at 70mph. oops & I was worried about the pickup truck on the highway w/ the ladder 1/2 in the bed & 1/2 on the roof ...


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> lol so a random group of ppl gave you multiple bottles of wine & asked for nothing in return? the suspense is killing me. sounds great but there must be something more to it, no?


I am a building manager in a retirement complex. Some people are actually kind in this day and age believe it or not.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2021)

A very satisfying supper of Spanish-style squid stew (slow cooked with tomatoes, chorizo, onions, butter beans and garlic) and steamed rice on the side.

Madam Lexi likes raw squid. She almost had my fingers off!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I am a building manager in a retirement complex. Some people are actually kind in this day and age believe it or not.


As I live in what counts as sheltered housing, I just gave 2 beers to the guy who replaced my flooring. I'm clearly on the way.... 

(Nothing to the site foreman though, without whom I wouldn't have needed a new floor. However, he was very keen to tell me how much paperwork getting the job done entailed. I was equally keen not to tell him that I created much of that paperwork just to get the job done finally.)


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2021)

Asa Post said:


> Considering the amount of food you put away, I'm astonished.



I am, umm, blessed, with the typical figure for a lady with Germanic heritage. The rest of me is, how shall I put it, considerably more wobbly.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> As I live in what counts as sheltered housing, I just gave 2 beers to the guy who replaced my flooring. I'm clearly on the way....
> 
> (Nothing to the site foreman though, without whom I wouldn't have needed a new floor. However, he was very keen to tell me how much paperwork getting the job done entailed. I was equally keen not to tell him that I created much of that paperwork just to get the job done finally.)


Wouldn't it have been easier if you'd replaced the missing screw?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't it have been easier if you'd replaced the missing screw?


The missing screw was a minor error that only the clerk of works would have spotted. The drilling into a water main pipe about 5 months ago was a major feck up that they've only just got round to sorting, after promising to sort before, slyly, asking me to sort for them. So I gave them extra paperwork and the job to sort. I think the ''Resident Liaison Officer'' knew that asking me to source flooring people to do a job her company had made necessary would have been a sackable offence. It's the very opposite of her job.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The missing screw was a minor error that only the clerk of works would have spotted. The drilling into a water main pipe about 5 months ago was a major feck up that they've only just got round to sorting, after promising to sort before, slyly, asking me to sort for them. So I gave them extra paperwork and the job to sort. I think the ''Resident Liaison Officer'' knew that asking me to source flooring people to do a job her company had made necessary would have been a sackable offence. It's the very opposite of her job.


Is she still in that job now, or have you more paperwork planned for them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is she still in that job now, or have you more paperwork planned for them.


No, I'm not being vindictive over this, just making sure they don't wriggle out of the mess they've created.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am, umm, blessed, with the typical figure for a lady with Germanic heritage. The rest of me is, how shall I put it, considerably more wobbly.



You surprise me,  I would have thought that with the amount of time you spend hauling logs and wielding a chain saw you'd be fit and toned.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> You surprise me,  I would have thought that with the amount of time you spend hauling logs and wielding a chain saw you'd be fit and toned.



I'm a size 8 above the waist (and a 32 D), and a size 10 below the waist.  

Never going to be a skinny minny, but I'm happy in my skin.


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm happy in my skin.



Thats whats important.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Nov 2021)

I'm eating Salt & Vinegar Pringles.


----------



## postman (16 Nov 2021)

How many bedrooms 55.Been to sit with George and he showed me a story in the paper,billionaires row London 55bedrooms.You could use one each week and not go back for a year.I cannot get my head around that.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2021)

I have a  and a packet of Thai green curry-flavoured crisps.


----------



## KnittyNorah (16 Nov 2021)

Crumpets are made from an energetic yeast-raised batter; English pancakes are more similar to French crepes than to anything else. Nothing like Scotch/American pancakes AKA drop scones in England. 
I don't know about Wales, Scotland, IoM etc.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I am pretty sure that somewhere in the small print my car policy specifically excludes acts of terrorism.


I am quite sure it covers civil commotion.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2021)

Right time to put the writing away and toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2021)

Putting up a fight this morning
First e mail answered
Cat has been fed


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2021)

First cuppa has been drunk
Looks like another nice day outside 
Office door has been opened


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Putting up a fight this morning
> First e mail answered
> Cat has been fed


Does your cat do emails ?  Mine just pesters me !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2021)

Morning .
There is an orange glow on the horizon !
I have a ride planned for later on this morning .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2021)

I managed to get to the Men's Shed yesterday . There seems to be a problem trying to find funding . Something about what equipment they want in there . It all goes over my head . I just middle on with wat I have got at home to do things. Tin snips, hammers and dollies, hacksaws and electric drills. It is nice to see them using a lathe on "The Repair Shop" but I'm a bit frightened of them .
I took along a couple of models I'm working on and a couple of Dinky toys to play with . It caused a bit of chatter .


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2021)

♻️ bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Does your cat do emails ?  Mine just pesters me !


Yes he is a keyboard warrior


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2021)

I've drinked a coffee ☕ 
First on in three days!


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I am a building manager in a retirement complex. Some people are actually kind in this day and age believe it or not.


ok now I get it & yes there certainly are. big fan here of seasonal rewards for ppl who service me like my hair cutter & mechanic. also like to consider myself generous with the pet sitter & any workmen that come into my house. enjoy! I'm sure you deserve it! sorry if I was too prying


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2021)

Moderna, good vaccine but it packs a punch. hoping I'm at the tail end of a 12hr headache. but in all honesty I'm prone to headaches. Daughter got hers, same flavor, yesterday afternoon & she was up in the middle of the night. hoping she calls out today & stays home. next time I might schedule a different flavor or a date on a weekend so it doesn't impact my work day(s). so glad I bought a legit ice-pack recently


----------



## mybike (17 Nov 2021)

Asa Post said:


> I'm on that thingie.
> When I joined I got 15 pages a month for free, but unused pages don't roll over. I think that deal has ended for new accounts, and they now charge 99p a month for 15 pages, but unused pages DO roll over.
> I've only gone over the limit once, and had to pay £1 for the extra printing.
> I've had one set of replacement cartridges, completely free. Not sure how they make money out of this, but I'm not complaining.



Mrs MY sends out Christmas letters, taking account of the address labels, that's well over 15, at least 50.


----------



## mybike (17 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm eating Salt & Vinegar Pringles.


'A'?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2021)

Last bit of cake has been eaten 
Sun's out nice day for a ride
Shame about work


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Nov 2021)

I have a week off next week and I shall be mostly out cycling and taking photos methinks.


----------



## cookiemonster (17 Nov 2021)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2021)

I've been to 2 shops, 1 petrol station, and dropped off my mother's shopping on the way back. I'm about to reward myself with a strong coffee.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2021)

mybike said:


> 'A'?


Eh? 🤔


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> lol so a random group of ppl gave you multiple bottles of wine & asked for nothing in return? the suspense is killing me. sounds great but there must be something more to it, no?


When I was a Distillery Manager I went round every Christmas with my car boot full of cases of whisky. Fire Station ,Police Station and other essential services got cases given to them and we expected nothing in return.
I got bottles of wine and other items given by reps who gave out gifts depending on how much you had bought from them during the year. I remember getting turkeys and a couple of geese sometimes as well.
Pictorial calendars, diaries and pens of varying quality also came.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2021)

Well I'm back from a ride with my friend . It got got cold towards the end of our ride. I think it might have been 16 miles .
I am now warming up .
I think I may be suffering from hypochondria!


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Crumpets are made from an energetic yeast-raised batter; English pancakes are more similar to French crepes than to anything else. Nothing like Scotch/American pancakes AKA drop scones in England.
> I don't know about Wales, Scotland, IoM etc.


English drop scones are pancakes here in Scotland and what you call English pancakes we at least used to call crumpets.
These are different from our scones. My wife who was a good baker had trouble trying to convert her recipe for Le Scone for a party of 20 French gastronomic journalists we were entertaining. What is French for Cream of Tartar?
Not relevant but we could only get one restaurant brave enough to do lunch for the group.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am quite sure it covers civil commotion.


Cannot be bothered raking out the document but I am certain that damage caused by civil commotion is not covered either.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2021)

I decided that I'd buy the grandkids shoes for Christmas. I'm expecting 4 pairs of shoes this lunchtime. Actually, expecting isn't the right word. My faith in couriers doesn't quite stretch to that.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2021)

Not going anywhere today and the weather can only be described as unsettled. Bright sunshine and then a few minutes later heavy rain. 
I ordered new cycling shoes last week which were despatched on Saturday. Delivery date is given as next Tuesday. They are coming from somewhere in England but have probably been put down as an overseas destination. 
We used to get correspondence from a business in Paisley which is about 100 miles away. It came in air mail envelopes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2021)

Currently 16C, but that won't last. Due to be a lot cooler as the day wears on.


----------



## carpiste (17 Nov 2021)

Been in a battle with a load of giant weeds and brambles! Dull, damp and chilly here and so I`ll be getting firewood in shortly and get the fires a roaring 🔥🔥🔥 Forecast is for a few dry days with some sun so I`m hopeful of a few rides out in the coming days.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2021)

Sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but breezy and chilly.

Didn't sleep so good thanks to the very weird (and x-rated) dreams. Maybe being a single sock is finally catching up with me. 

Anyways, fridges in the kitchen and utility room have been re-jigged, all the shopping has been put away properly and I have taken a small piece of stewing beef out of the freezer for the terrible twosome's tea.

Going to have a bowl of soup in a moment and then take the parental unit to the quack for her med review. She wants to go now for an appt that isn't till quarter to three.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2021)

Listening to Korngolds' Piano Trio in D, on Radio 3. American Public Radio Stations are still deeply embroiled in the news.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Yes he is a keyboard warrior


It's terrible when you are trying to type something and they do that!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2021)

Hermes have just confounded my lack of faith by delivering the correct number of shoes.


----------



## DCLane (17 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Didn't sleep so good thanks to the very weird (and x-rated) dreams. Maybe being a single sock is finally catching up with me.



Would that be linked to whatever you were writing yesterday?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2021)

Just worked out my mileage . 18.6 miles . I have now warmed up .


----------



## carpiste (17 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hermes have just confounded my lack of faith by delivering the correct number of shoes.


But are they all the same size and colour, style?
And are they all matching pairs?


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2021)

Parental unit ferried to and from the quack. All good there. I took a book and stayed in the car. No way I was going to wait inside that den of snottiness and lurgies.

Late lunch was had - cheese on toast, a yum yum and two 

Some writing and a pamper session is on the agenda until supper time.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> Would that be linked to whatever you wee writing yesterday?



If only... 

Not sure a dream about restoring a classic Formula Ford car is disturbing. Dreaming about shagging your best friend is.


----------



## tyred (17 Nov 2021)

My Internet is running almost as slowly as I can walk on crutches.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Pictorial calendars


Ouh là là


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2021)

I have bounced from my Boosta! Daughter should be fine tomorrow


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2021)

Pleasant 7 mile walk around Sywell Res plus a few more footpaths across the field back the The World's End (pub, not literally the end of the world...)


----------



## DCLane (17 Nov 2021)

The Covid booster I had yesterday has made it's presence known with a vengeance, just like the previous two shots.

In bed, feeling bleurgh. The downside of being classed as 'vulnerable'.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2021)

1 person in our office was out for 2 days. he's vaxxed. came in today wearing a mask & coughing. I'm like: "Dude did you get tested?" he's like: "oh yeah, maybe I should" duh! ya think?

last year, during the "Winter surge", into Spring? up to 4,000 Americans a day were dying from covid. this year should be better with the vaccines & all, but we need more ppl vaxxed & better vaccines ... this cra*p is ramping up again ... stay safe!


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> The Covid booster I had yesterday has made it's presence known with a vengeance, just like the previous two shots.
> In bed, feeling bleurgh. The downside of being classed as 'vulnerable'.


sympathies. my ice bag got used cuz I tend to get headaches. Daughter used it on her injection site. so when she was using it I resorted to a bag of frozen peas wrapped in paper towels. never expected to need 2 simultaneously. feel better!


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2021)

A girly pamper session is in order.

See you all the other side.


----------



## Asa Post (17 Nov 2021)

I have not been reading at my usual rate. As a result, I have had to renew my library books. 
This disturbs my regular routine, and I don't like it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (17 Nov 2021)

I am tired. And I don't fancy my compulsory voluntary job as Dad's Taxi tonight. Not that I have a choice...


----------



## KnittyNorah (17 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> 1 person in our office was out for 2 days. he's vaxxed. came in today wearing a mask & coughing. I'm like: "Dude did you get tested?" he's like: "oh yeah, maybe I should" duh! ya think?
> 
> last year, during the "Winter surge", into Spring? up to 4,000 Americans a day were dying from covid. this year should be better with the vaccines & all, but we need more ppl vaxxed & better vaccines ... this cra*p is ramping up again ... stay safe!



Apparently in the US you don't have easy access to LFTs as we do here. There was a bit on the BBC website a couple of days ago about it.
Everyone I know does regular LFTs (but mainly don't bother reporting them if they're -ve, unless they're doing them as a work requirement) and I'm sure it must make a difference to the number of people 'out and about' while infectious.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> A girly pamper session is in order.
> 
> See you all the other side.


Before & After pics? 😉


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> Ouh là là


Fraid not. They were all of well known scenic landscapes.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2021)

Ah, that's better. Pamper session ended earlier than planned* due to a tortoiseshell cat.

*namely, I wanted to read another chapter in my book while soaking in a hot bath.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Before & After pics? 😉



You seriously want to break my camera, don't you?


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2021)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> You seriously want to break my camera, don't you?


You don't have to be wielding a chainsaw! 😂


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Fraid not. They were all of well known scenic landscapes.


lol that's good too


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Apparently in the US you don't have easy access to LFTs as we do here. There was a bit on the BBC website a couple of days ago about it.
> Everyone I know does regular LFTs (but mainly don't bother reporting them if they're -ve, unless they're doing them as a work requirement) and I'm sure it must make a difference to the number of people 'out and about' while infectious.


I'm guessing you are referring to home testing? Wifey & Daughter do pool testing at their schools where they work every week & still wears masks all day every day. just heard on the new today that approx. 1/3 of Americans won't vaccinate their kids


----------



## Tribansman (17 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Pleasant 7 mile walk around Sywell Res plus a few more footpaths across the field back the The World's End (pub, not literally the end of the world...)
> 
> View attachment 618143


Very nice. Sywell is on one of my cycle routes up north to see my folks, lovely part of the world. The last time I cycled up that way, I hit Pitsford reservoir at dawn and it was absolutely stunning.

Also go past the Brampton Valley Way - a regular haunt for me when I was a nipper with my dad and brother (we lived near Market Harborough) so brings back very fond memories. Going through those tunnels was always exciting, although looking back the crap, bulky lights we had were woefully inadequate! 🕯


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2021)

My living room now has 6 pairs of shoes in it. I've been making a special effort to stop the invasion but it's now out of control.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Very nice. Sywell is on one of my cycle routes up north to see my folks, lovely part of the world. The last time I cycled up that way, I hit Pitsford reservoir at dawn and it was absolutely stunning.
> 
> Also go past the Brampton Valley Way - a regular haunt for me when I was a nipper with my dad and brother (we lived near Market Harborough) so brings back very fond memories. Going through those tunnels was always exciting, although looking back the crap, bulky lights we had were woefully inadequate! 🕯


Pitsford Res is nice to cycle around but very busy at weekends etc. Sywell is 'No Cycling'. 
I've been up & down the BVW so many times and in all sorts of weather!! Deep snow and icicles in the tunnels were fun


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2021)

Nice supper of a tandoori chicken and avocado sandwich, followed by half a mango. And a  of course.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> You don't have to be wielding a chainsaw! 😂



No 

But as a former pro, I prefer being behind the lens rather than in front of it.


----------



## carpiste (17 Nov 2021)

Watched Stockport v Bolton in FA cup replay... wow! great game. Then watched second Sheldon and saw an advert for a new cycling/ entertainment show on C4 from Monday. Looks interesting


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Watched Stockport v Bolton in FA cup replay... wow! great game. Then watched second Sheldon and saw an advert for a new cycling/ entertainment show on C4 from Monday. Looks interesting



Drat, I totally forgot about that game being on the telly...


----------



## carpiste (17 Nov 2021)

2-0 to bolton at 5 minutes and I was going to switch off but I decided to stick with it... so worthwhile waiting! Shame you missed it


----------



## carpiste (17 Nov 2021)

https://www.channel4.com/press/news...ty-friends-go-two-wheeled-adventure-channel-4


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2021)

Two hours to get home tonight in the car... picking MrsF up,2.3 miles away took 40 minutes, then getting to son 9 miles away was another 40 minutes, then getting home another 9 miles took another 40. Can't keep this up long (sons car is broken - his fault). I need to be cycling to work for 60 minutes each way when in (i'm only working 2 days a week in the office) but using the car 4 days to get son to work, and MrsF is running him too. Even WFH, I'm dropping him at work, 40 miles a day - lots of stuff with son going on - i.e. can't get up.... so we've got to ensure we get him working to avoid paying his bills. It's not Ideal, but he has MH issues.

We're considering a cheap banger for us to let him use then sell it on later - he's ruined a 15 Plate Fabia by 'modding it'. It's dead again.

The 'banger' will be owned by us and he can be insured to drive, and daughter can learn in it. Probably sell it on for the same amount in 6 months. Looking at Micras and Yaris as we've owned them before - less kit, the easier. We are loking at something with not too mch kit and tidy bodywork - look after it, we can sell on for no loss.

Only looking at £1500 or less, but if it saves our sanity with extra commutes..


----------



## carpiste (17 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Two hours to get home tonight in the car... picking MrsF up,2.3 miles away took 40 minutes, then getting to son 9 miles away was another 40 minutes, then getting home another 9 miles took another 40. Can't keep this up long (sons car is broken - his fault). I need to be cycling to work for 60 minutes each way when in (i'm only working 2 days a week in the office) but using the car 4 days to get son to work, and MrsF is running him too. Even WFH, I'm dropping him at work, 40 miles a day - lots of stuff with son going on - i.e. can't get up.... so we've got to ensure we get him working to avoid paying his bills. It's not Ideal, but he has MH issues.
> 
> We're considering a cheap banger for us to let him use then sell it on later - he's ruined a 15 Plate Fabia by 'modding it'. It's dead again.
> 
> ...


Mate, if you`re going to get a banger do it quickly as the price of second hand cars, if you can get one, is sky rocketing! Buy for £1500 and you`ll sell for at least the same in 6 months! It may be worth looking for a group 1 insurance car. Small, economical and easy peasy to sell on after your daughter makes use of it.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2021)

Hmmmm, I have a pedal car on my loft, that any good to you @fossyant ?


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2021)

Anyways, time for the last  of the evening.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmmmm, I have a pedal car on my loft, that any good to you @fossyant ?


Anything like these?


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Anything like these?
> View attachment 618189
> 
> View attachment 618190
> ...



Not quite so poncy and a wee bit more dog-eared, but yes...


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2021)

Anyways, tea has been drunked and some writing has been writted. Time to do an Upsy Daisy and go find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Not quite so poncy and a wee bit more dog-eared, but yes...


I've heard Ferraris called many things before, but you are the first I've heard call them "poncy".


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2021)

Morning clear sky but no frost 
Black bin out ready for the mothership
A bit of a struggle this morning thing


----------



## slowmotion (18 Nov 2021)

Yesterday, the GP's receptionist was very helpful on the phone. I was so shocked that I requested some additional medication.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Two hours to get home tonight in the car... picking MrsF up,2.3 miles away took 40 minutes, then getting to son 9 miles away was another 40 minutes, then getting home another 9 miles took another 40. Can't keep this up long (sons car is broken - his fault). I need to be cycling to work for 60 minutes each way when in (i'm only working 2 days a week in the office) but using the car 4 days to get son to work, and MrsF is running him too. Even WFH, I'm dropping him at work, 40 miles a day - lots of stuff with son going on - i.e. can't get up.... so we've got to ensure we get him working to avoid paying his bills. It's not Ideal, but he has MH issues.
> 
> We're considering a cheap banger for us to let him use then sell it on later - he's ruined a 15 Plate Fabia by 'modding it'. It's dead again.
> 
> ...


£1500 would buy your son a lovely bike to commute on..


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2021)

The hatch is open and the first cuppa is going down well 
Cat has tuna breath 
Office door is ajar


----------



## mybike (18 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but breezy and chilly.
> 
> Didn't sleep so good thanks to the very weird (and x-rated) dreams. Maybe being a single sock is finally catching up with me.
> 
> ...



Around here they just tell you they'll ring you.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Nov 2021)

Wet, cold and windy and forecast to get colder next week.
Need to bite the bullet and turn on the storage heaters soon.
My new bike shoes despatched last Saturday are sitting in a depot somewhere and have not moved for several days. Fortunately 
the ones I have on loan are not currently needed by the owner who does not use MB ones till winter. Forecast to be bright on Sunday but a brisk northerly wind so may get out then.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2021)

Morning.
It is grey here .
I'm feeling rough after yesterday's ride. I think I got too cold on the way back . I had a couple of naps when I got back and I wasn't much use for the rest of the evening . I have cancelled tomorrow's planned ride. I will take it easy today .


----------



## carpiste (18 Nov 2021)

Like most of the Northern hemisphere it is cold, damp and miserable weather here in Central France  Think I`ll put some wood on the fire and make a brew to cheer myself up


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Like most of the Northern hemisphere it is cold, damp and miserable weather here in Central France  Think I`ll put some wood on the fire and make a brew to cheer myself up


It's curiously mild and sunny here in London - good weather for showing off this year's autumnal colours. A bit more of a breeze today but nothing to worry about.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2021)

Forecast yesterday and today... Cloud. 

Actual weather? Yesterday.. Wall to wall sunshine. Today. Weak sun but definitely not cloudy! 

The seaweed is dry.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Two hours to get home tonight in the car... picking MrsF up,2.3 miles away took 40 minutes, then getting to son 9 miles away was another 40 minutes, then getting home another 9 miles took another 40. Can't keep this up long (sons car is broken - his fault). I need to be cycling to work for 60 minutes each way when in (i'm only working 2 days a week in the office) but using the car 4 days to get son to work, and MrsF is running him too. Even WFH, I'm dropping him at work, 40 miles a day - lots of stuff with son going on - i.e. can't get up.... so we've got to ensure we get him working to avoid paying his bills. It's not Ideal, but he has MH issues.
> 
> We're considering a cheap banger for us to let him use then sell it on later - he's ruined a 15 Plate Fabia by 'modding it'. It's dead again.
> 
> ...


Veyron ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2021)

I was just totting up what I have been totting up what I have been doing over the past week and understand why I might be feeling a bit carp . The previous week's I was feeling a bit unwell . Last week I was working on our fireplace . On Sunday I drove to Swindon and back to see our son . In the evening I stayed up late to watch the GP. Monday afternoon I went to the craft afternoon at the museum . It was whilst there that I had a visit from the fairies . Tuesday I was crawling underneath my friends cat trying to figure out what was wrong with it . In the afternoon I went to the men's shed and had long conversations . So yesterday I must have used up all my energy credit !


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> £1500 would buy your son a lovely bike to commute on..



It would, and it's only 9 miles, but he's not done enough exercise to make it that far....


----------



## Speicher (18 Nov 2021)

@Illaveago

By and large if something is wrong with a cat, it is easier to pick it up, rather than crawl under it.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> @Illaveago
> 
> By and large if something is wrong with a cat, it is easier to pick it up, rather than crawl under it.


All the trouble one can get up to due to unpredictable text !


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2021)

Breezy and vaguely sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning, I have done all the prep for tonight's supper - Chinese night this evening, so will just need to throw things into a wok later. And I have also done some writing. This afternoon, I will be on lumberjilling duties.

A possible interesting addition to my archive has ended up being a bit of a bust - thank goodness I decided to ask the seller for more details about the article first, rather than make an assumption based on the magazine's date of publication. Means I can ignore that and put the pennies I'd have spent on that into other bits.

It is heading towards lunchtime.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> This morning, I have done all the prep for tonight's supper - Chinese night this evening, so will just need to throw things into a wok later.


yum! any crunchy noodles? or whatever they call them?


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> So yesterday I must have used up all my energy credit !


about 10 years ago, my elderly Dad, now 94, told me: "the most important thing, is rest" or something to that effect. hard to argue w/ an old guy. old guys know stuff!


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2021)

high 60sF expected today maybe even 70F. got the bike on the back of the car & planning a ride directly after work. this will brighten my mood all day long


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2021)

I tidied up one of my less important sheds this morning. Much to the surprise of MrsPete, I threw a few things out! 
I also had to drive to the charity shop, as opposed to my usual cycle, as some of the odds 'n ends were not transportable by bike 😔


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2021)

I accidentally put my bookmark in upsidedown 🙃 
The tassels are poking out of the top of the book!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2021)

The rain clouds are pink !
We are going to have blancmange !


----------



## Threevok (18 Nov 2021)

At last, I managed to get an appointment for my first ever flu jab

All i need to do now is to get an actual doctors appointment and i'll be laughing (or maybe not - depending on the diagnosis)


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2021)

A successful afternoon's lumberjilling. Turns out the "branch" I've been working on isn't a branch at all - it's the whole top of the tree that's snapped off. There's a sizeable pile of wood waiting to be stashed in the garage, and I'm nowhere near finished yet.

Now bum parked with a  and a dish of salted peanuts.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2021)

Oh, and I have just trimmed my fingernails.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yum! any crunchy noodles? or whatever they call them?



No noodles, but some crunchiness will be involved.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Nov 2021)

Wondering what to make for dinner.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2021)

The Thursday night end of working day hooter has sounded


----------



## Ripple (18 Nov 2021)

Sinusitis


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2021)

Ripple said:


> Sinusitis



Heal quickly, hun xxx


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2021)

thank goodness our business owner & general manager figured out a way to make our massive re-scheduling disaster twice as hard! way to go guys!


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Wondering what to make for dinner.


something saucy or savory?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2021)

Well I won't be watching the Master Woodworker on Channel 4 again . They seem to have duck egg judges especially the tall bloke !  They thought the person's drinks cabinet was too big yet it was the ideal size for a drinks cabinet / bar .


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was just totting up what I have been totting up what I have been doing over the past week and understand why I might be feeling a bit carp . The previous week's I was feeling a bit unwell . Last week I was working on our fireplace . On Sunday I drove to Swindon and back to see our son . In the evening I stayed up late to watch the GP. Monday afternoon I went to the craft afternoon at the museum . It was whilst there that I had a visit from the fairies . *Tuesday I was crawling underneath my friends cat trying to figure out what was wrong with it .* In the afternoon I went to the men's shed and had long conversations . So yesterday I must have used up all my energy credit !


What type of cat does your friend have. It doesn't sound like your everyday, household cat.


----------



## Asa Post (18 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Well I won't be watching the Master Woodworker on Channel 4 again . They seem to have duck egg judges especially the tall bloke !  They thought the person's drinks cabinet was too big yet it was the ideal size for a drinks cabinet / bar .


You're taking these fake TV "competitions" too seriously.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2021)

Rice, stir fried cabbage & leeks with sesame and soy, and salt & pepper squid.

*BURP*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I accidentally put my bookmark in upsidedown 🙃
> The tassels are poking out of the top of the book!


On the positive side, your upside down reading will be improving.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On the positive side, your upside down reading will be improving.


It's not even an antipodean adventure story!


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On the positive side, your upside down reading will be improving.


I'd a job that required the ability to read upsidedown and back to front, at the same time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'd a job that required the ability to read upsidedown and back to front, at the same time.


I've done a fair bit of wonky reading in my past. If I see PULL written on a door my mind no longer registers which side of the glass it's written on so I reckon I've little more than a 50% chance of pulling before I have to push. Though sometimes the shop is shut anyway so then the door wins.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've done a fair bit of wonky reading in my past. If I see PULL written on a door my mind no longer registers which side of the glass it's written on so I reckon I've little more than a 50% chance of pulling before I have to push. Though sometimes the shop is shut anyway so then the door wins.


No automatic doors that "decide" to close as you get to them?


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2021)

I has a tired. Off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2021)

There are certain things that when they wake you up there is no way that you can go back to sleep . 

So off for some miles then


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2021)

I'm shopping.. 20% discount today


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2021)

First cuppa has been drunk
13 miles ridden 
Friday at last


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2021)

Morning.
Georgie is a very naughty boy ! I saw him dashing around outside yesterday afternoon and then didn't see him until this morning when he came in for his breakfast . Dirty stop out ! He's gone back out again .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> What type of cat does your friend have. It doesn't sound like your everyday, household cat.


It is a Vauxhall Vectra C. It looks like his immobilizer is playing up .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2021)

Now have I got this right ? 
The governmint are cancelling the runway from Heathrow to Leeds but are building a HS 2 at Heathrow ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2021)

A National School Uniform ! It would work well for football teams !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2021)

Tea is tasty today.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tea is tasty today.


You're having tea early.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Nov 2021)

New notices have been put up on the Cross-Bucks Way expressing concern that horses (that aren't there) might slip on dog poo.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> You're having tea early.


Early grey tea.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2021)

Well it's Friday


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well it's Friday


And you did 13 miles!? Risky....


----------



## oldwheels (19 Nov 2021)

Grey day again with Scotch mist and poor visibility but with little wind it does not feel as cold.
My missing cycling shoes were last night still languishing in Derby but miraculously seem to be out for delivery today.
I once ordered something from a firm in Edinburgh. The fastest way to get them here was to go from Edinburgh to Derby, Glasgow and then Oban.


----------



## mybike (19 Nov 2021)

Last night's sunset was spectacular, the camera didn't quite get it so I tweaked it.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Nov 2021)

good morning. my bad eclipse photo





last night, before the eclipse, it was a prominent presence on my bike ride


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2021)

That has thrown me out ! 
Pop Master on Beeb2 usually starts at 10.30 . I switched on today and it was all over by 10.45! . Must have started early !


----------



## Speicher (19 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Now have I got this right ?
> The governmint are cancelling the runway from Heathrow to Leeds but are building a HS 2 at Heathrow ?



Yes, and if you would like to visit Leeds, you will get there ten years earlier than expected.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> And you did 13 miles!? Risky....


Never thought about it before but that is just the milage of that loop


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> That has thrown me out !
> Pop Master on Beeb2 usually starts at 10.30 . I switched on today and it was all over by 10.45! . Must have started early !


Good job you were not taking part


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2021)

One parcel to be delivered and one parcel to be collected both by same courier company will they both be done in one go ?


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2021)

Mild, mostly sunny and rather breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

I spent the morning having a lovely walk with a friend and her two dogs and just setting the world to rights. It has clouded over somewhat since I got back though, which is a shame. I also bought some carrots, leeks and broccoli from the veg stall in the village.

Almost time for luncheon, and I have worked up an appetite.


----------



## DCLane (19 Nov 2021)

@Reynard - not the friend you dreamed about?  And did you tell her? 

I _was_ having a peaceful lunch-time hour working on the Harry Quinn I picked up a couple of weeks ago, before attempting to rescue a bird which our big cat had caught. I failed. RIP bird and a very shouty cat about their bird-catching prowess:






Clearly the bird wasn't tasty enough, too feathery, or simply an appetiser as he came in demanding lunch a few minutes later.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> @Reynard - not the friend you dreamed about?  And did you tell her?



Err no. 

The dream was of a male friend, who is, alas, unavailable in that department.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2021)

Anyways, lovely lunch of a ham & cheese bagel, a banana, a minneola and two 

Bum park for a bit, then off to move firewood.

Mustn't forget to pick a decent bunch of parsley.


----------



## Speicher (19 Nov 2021)

@DCLane 

What is Bob, my cat, doing in your garden?


----------



## rockyroller (19 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> a bird which our big cat had caught. I failed. RIP bird and a very shouty cat about their bird-catching prowess:


cat catching bird! impressive! I think only 1 or 2 of any of our cats over 30 year ever caught a bird. I only remember 1. had a girlfriend in my 20s, whose cat caught a bat, while we were grilling on her deck. that was exciting. but well done to your cat!


----------



## DCLane (19 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> What is Bob, my cat, doing in your garden?



You can have him back. He's big, noisy, not house-trained, demanding, aggressive and not even mine - it's my son's cat who's been away at university since late 2018.

Oh, and there's a vet's bill to pay for vaccinations. Just let me know where to send it


----------



## carpiste (19 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Err no.
> 
> The dream was of a male friend, who is, *alas*, unavailable in that department.


Believe me.... unless "unavailable" is a euphemysm for some disfunction then all is not lost!


----------



## carpiste (19 Nov 2021)

Had a lovely 20km ride in the sunshine today. It was still a bit chilly but very pleasant.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> One parcel to be delivered and one parcel to be collected both by same courier company will they both be done in one go ?


Well the one to be collected has been collected but the one being delivered has still to arrive


----------



## Speicher (19 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> You can have him back. He's big, noisy, not house-trained, demanding, aggressive and not even mine - it's my son's cat who's been away at university since late 2018.
> 
> Oh, and there's a vet's bill to pay for vaccinations. Just let me know where to send it



"My" Bob is big and heavy, sometimes noisy, can be aggressive towards people he does not know if they get too close. He has an ASBO from the Vet. 

To the best of my knowledge he has not been to University.  Apart from that he is just like "your" cat.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2021)

My afternoon didn't quite go to plan...

Went to the utility room behind the garage to get a fresh bottle of milk out of the fridge, only to come face to face with an open freezer door. Bugger. I suspect that the fish I squeezed in it on Wednesday shifted before it could freeze and popped the door open.

Cue emergency triage of contents. Everything in there was still frozen solid except for the front layer, which had either completely defrosted or partially defrosted. Emptied one of my wood bins and dumped in the stuff destined for the bin - mostly fish and seafood. I will deal with it tomorrow. 

The defrosted pack of pigs in blankets, I will cook and eat tonight. Likewise the chicken livers. I have three packs of salmon, plus beef mince, two packs of steak and half a duck thawing out in the fridge.

I'll make confit with the duck, casserole the steak and make a batch of spag bol with the beef mince. I'll just steam the fish, and it can go into sandwiches or pasta bakes.

Whew.

Finally sat down with a  and some salted peanuts. My hands feel godawful from having gotten so cold and wet.


----------



## DCLane (19 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> "My" Bob is big and heavy, sometimes noisy, can be aggressive towards people he does not know if they get too close. He has an ASBO from the Vet.



Yep, that's him. When can you collect? You'll need photographic evidence of same said cat ...


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Believe me.... unless "unavailable" is a euphemysm for some disfunction then all is not lost!



No, it's not a euphemism for *that* 

Although if his personal circumstances were different, I wouldn't be adverse to a friendship with, umm, benefits. 

This is the guy I bought the silver yard-o-led diplomat pencil for.


----------



## DCLane (19 Nov 2021)

Where's @Fnaar when you need him with double-entendre's for you buying a pencil?


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> Where's @Fnaar when you need him with double-entendre's for you buying a pencil?



Oh, don't you start, Mr Lane!


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2021)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## FrothNinja (19 Nov 2021)

10 km at dusk today. Would have been 15 mins earlier but I thought I better fit some lights to the Mares. 
Lots of impatient hurrying cars in poor light. Just over 18 kph average which is faster than I thought but I reckon it was because the myriad spray throwing close passes loosened me sufficiently to make hasten home to avail myself of the amenities.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well the one to be collected has been collected but the one being delivered has still to arrive


Just been delivered


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2021)

Cats fed, and my supper is cooking.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes, and if you would like to visit Leeds, you will get there ten years earlier than expected.


I shall I plan to go now ?  I don't think I have anything planned in 10 years time !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Good job you were not taking part


I got one question right ! She's Not There by the Zombies .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2021)

I won 3 sets of Scalextric at an auction today. I lost out on the ones I wanted but I'm quite happy with what I've got . One of the sets has the newer form of track fixings . I don't think much of them !  They might be easier to put together but they come apart on their own !


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2021)

Devilled chicken livers, jacket potato and the rest of last night's steamed cabbage & leeks. I rather enjoyed that.


----------



## tyred (19 Nov 2021)

I've spent all day sitting on the sofa with my foot up and am absolutely knackered. I think I need an early night.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2021)

Georgie has had fun chasing his cars around the track !


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Georgie has had fun chasing his cars around the track !



The secret is out! @Illaveago doesn't buy scalextric for himself. He buys it for his cat!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Nov 2021)

Busy day, today. 508 km driven through the Friday M1 Whacky Races 😕


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I won 3 sets of Scalextric at an auction today. I lost out on the ones I wanted but I'm quite happy with what I've got . One of the sets has the newer form of track fixings . I don't think much of them !  They might be easier to put together but they come apart on their own !


Sport Track falling apart!
You're the first person I've heard saying that


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2021)

I have a  and a Min Spy


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a Min Spy


That's got to be more than six/half a dozen by now!!


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> That's got to be more than six/half a dozen by now!!



Just the one. I had a very substantial supper.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2021)

Anyways, time to head off to the Land of Nod via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (20 Nov 2021)

Beef* stew and Dumplings for dinner today  plus enough left for Sunday

* Maz got some 'Shin' so 4 hrs simmering in my 'BIG' pan.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2021)

Time for some miles


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2021)

Sounds like it's wet and windy out.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2021)

Morning.
Do you think the Great British Bake Off programme should have Richard Harris's MacArthur Park as it's theme music ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2021)

I've been downstairs to feed Georgie and to make .
Georgie briefly said hello to me and then went to see that his cars were alright ! He lay in the middle of the circuit and let me stroke his ears . He started putting . It must have been pure ecstasy for a one year old cat !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2021)

> Sport Track falling apart!
> You're the first person I've heard saying that


I was surprised, but they don't seem to lock together as well as the old system. I had gaps starting to appear around the track .


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2021)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2021)

I noticed that one set of the car's had a switch mounted into the floor to change the polarity of the contacts . It reminded me of the old axle motor set up in the old cars whereby if you put the axle back in the wrong way round it would go in the opposite direction to the other cars .
This also reminded me of the time way back in the 70's when I was at college. I was doing Motor Vehicle Mechanics part 1. A friend mentioned that he and his father had put the rear axle in an Austin A 30/35 the wrong way round and found that they had 4 reverse gears and one forward !  It would also happen to the Morris Minor as they both used a non Hypoy axle , the pinion engaged in the centre of the crown wheel and so can be reversed, as opposed to the Hypoy system which engages off centre .


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2021)

I once changed the steering rack on my 1952 A40 Devon. It was like getting a slinky through a buttonhole! 
Perfect job, thought I, until I took it for a test drive. 
Turning circle of a London black cab going left, turning circle of a Super tanker turning right 😂

I had to weedle it out oh the small hole under the wheel arch, centre it properly, the weedle it back in again..


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2021)

Another grey day with light rain.
My new shoes arrived with a different carrier from the expected one. 
The perils of buying any clothing or shoes on line are illustrated to me once again. The size 43 is clearly marked on them but they cannot be bigger than 42 at most and are unwearable. The box they arrived in which was inside a poly bag may have got some damage in transit but it looks like the box has been opened in the past several times. Probably I am not the first to get this particular pair and they have been returned before I think.
Trouble is the nearest shop with any such shoes in stock is in Glasgow and the cost of such a trip cannot be justified as I have no other need to go there.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles


Back now 43 nice miles
First cuppa drank
And now let the day begin


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Nov 2021)

I'm off to work soon 😔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Back now 43 nice miles
> First cuppa drank
> And now let the day begin


How anybody can ride 43 miles before a cup of tea is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How anybody can ride 43 miles before a cup of tea is beyond my comprehension.


If I have a cuppa before I go out I would need to find a tree or public convenience before I got to 20 miles hence why


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Do you think the Great British Bake Off programme should have Richard Harris's MacArthur Park as it's theme music ?



 My favourite baker got 'liminated last week.  That accent.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2021)

I've just realised that I used Google Pay for the first time in over 3 years last week. The reason I know this is because I've just had notification that the courier was delivering to my old address. I'll have to change my address details now I know that it overrules any other delivery address.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just realised that I used Google Pay for the first time in over 3 years last week. The reason I know this is because I've just had notification that the courier was delivering to my old address. I'll have to change my address details now I know that it overrules any other delivery address.


Have you recently ordered a PS4 from JD Williams?


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2021)

A couple of weeks ago I stupidly left a pair of cycling shoes with cleats in an old quarry which is open to the road. As I was going off island I had a quick trip up when I realised they were missing from my car on the morning I was leaving but did not see them. I did get a loan of a pair from a local roadie who only uses MB shoes in winter so all was not lost.
Today I had another trip to have a better look and behind a large tuft of grass I found an old pair of trainers with no laces. A cyclist had almost certainly stopped and changed footwear and left the trainers they had been wearing.
Why am I so sure of this? I use a shoehorn when I change shoes and this is left in one of the pair not in use and was lying beside the trainers.
I find it difficult to believe that a local cyclist would do this but I have put the bare details up on our local FB page so anybody local with different shoes hopefully will be noticed by the honest members.😠


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2021)

It's been a mild and grey day here chez Casa Reynard.

I have been busy having a cook-a-thon today. Everything I salvaged from the freezer is now cooked except from the half a duck and the pack of squid. I will deal with those tomorrow.

Also having beef stew this evening.

Now having a well-earned  and some chocolate wafer biskit things.


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2021)

I did manage to find a gap in the rain to go for a short hobble. I dread to think how fat and unfit I will be by the time I get back on my feet.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2021)

Right, talksport playing on external speakers via the new laptop, ready for Liverpool v Arsenal.


----------



## carpiste (20 Nov 2021)

It`s been a grey, damp day here and nothing of importance or interest occured..... then I started watching the footy scores and I cheered up. Not so sure everyone in or around Manchester will be so happy!


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2021)

@Hover Fly 

I am watching a programme that includes the steam boats on Lake Windermere.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2021)

This is not going well...


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2021)

According to my fitbit i have done 64k steps today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> According to my fitbit i have done 64k steps today


My fitband occasionally does a data dump and tells me that I've walked an enormous number of steps, often before I've left the flat, and every time it does it the dump gets bigger. It was up to 114K midweek. 

Meanwhile, I've gone over to the continental version of beer o'clock, l'heure du vin. It has the merit of starting an hour earlier.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2021)

Supper was infinitely better than the football.

Carbonnades of beef a la Flamande, triple-cooked chips and peas & carrots.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2021)

Just polling all Mundaners...

Which song would be funnier while sung in a drunken stupor - the Chicken Song or Bohemian Rhapsody?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Just polling all Mundaners...
> 
> Which song would be funnier while sung in a drunken stupor - the Chicken Song or Bohemian Rhapsody?


Well, there's a question we rarely get asked! Beerhuman Rhapsody.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, there's a question we rarely get asked! Beerhuman Rhapsody.



One of my characters gets very drunk, you see... I think either would be very funny, because it's easy to mess up the lyrics LOL


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2021)

We have just been watching the end of Ice Cold in Alex . We were laughing at how the head on the glasses of beer fluctuated whilst they were at the bar . It also seems as they were in that bar an awful long time as the war in Africa ended in 1943 and as they walked outside there was a Land Rover in the background which wasn't made until 1947 .


----------



## carpiste (20 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Just polling all Mundaners...
> 
> Which song would be funnier while sung in a drunken stupor - the Chicken Song or Bohemian Rhapsody?


I guess it depends on if it`s before or after tonights MOTD  but I`d go for Bohemillan Ratsposidee 🍻🍺


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> I guess it depends on if it`s before or after tonights MOTD  but I`d go for Bohemillan Ratsposidee 🍻🍺



That's below the belt, that is!!! You *KNOW* I'm teetotal!!!


----------



## carpiste (20 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> One of my characters gets very drunk, you see... I think either would be very funny, *because it's easy to mess up the lyrics* LOL


In that case it has to be an English person trying to sing the classic by Plastic Bertrand, Ca plane pour moi


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> In that case it has to be an English person trying to sing the classic by Plastic Bertrand, Ca plane pour moi



Hmmm, the lyrics to that are nonsense anyways, so it really doesn't matter. 

Only issue I have really with that as a choice, is although the song was originally released in the late 70s, it only became "big" here in the late 80s (I remember it on TOTP), which is just a mite to late for the timeframe I'm working with.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2021)

Time for  and popcorn and MOTD.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2021)

Anyways, time to put Dan Archibald back into the box that contains my imagination, call it quits on tonight's writing and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2021)

Time to get some miles in me thinks


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2021)

Morning .
I have been downstairs to feed Georgie and make . Georgie greeted me in the usual way and walked past and went to look at his track , he eventually lay down between the track and let me stroke him which then turned to biting . He is a bit of a bu**er for doing that he also attacks feet in socks in the evening . I dare not put my feet up when he's around ! 
We have a clear sky this morning . I don't think the sun has risen yet but I can't see it from where I am .


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> One of my characters gets very drunk, you see... I think either would be very funny, because it's easy to mess up the lyrics LOL


With the Chicken Song, your character could do the actions, too..


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2021)

BTW I'm up.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2021)

The sun is up !  I can see a bright orange lighting everything up !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2021)

I was wondering if you could get predictive text on a Ouija board ?


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Nov 2021)

I think perhaps a ride in to Canterbury today.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time to get some miles in me thinks


Well that's 33 miles done 
First cuppa drank
Boy it went chilly between 7 am and 8 am


----------



## tyred (21 Nov 2021)

Beautiful, sunny, crisp November morning perfect for a nice 50 or 60 miles on the bike hobble around the drive and garden on crutches.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Nov 2021)

Very mixed up morning weatherwise. Slept in until 8 o'clock and a pale moon was high looking out my kitchen window very slightly north of west. At 0820 the sun was shining like a spotlight on me through my bedroom window while I got dressed as it rose in the SE. At the same time rain showers were making their way along the Morvern hillside in the east. Cannot see north from my windows but probably something entirely different going on there.
A very brisk cold northerly wind with showers so no triking today but perhaps tomorrow with heavy cloud but less wind forecast.


----------



## tyred (21 Nov 2021)

Chill November's surly blast is very cold on bare toes!


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> Beautiful, sunny, crisp November morning perfect for a nice 50 or 60 miles on the bike hobble around the drive and garden on crutches.


Just think what your arms will be like when you stop using the crutches though.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2021)

Think my fitbit has died or certainly playing up as it's claiming another 70k steps already to day and no sleep for last 2 nights


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2021)

I'm thinking of inventing a Fartbit so people know how flatulent they are.. 

I think I'm onto a winner, here!!


----------



## tyred (21 Nov 2021)

I think I might re-read some Inspector Morse. 

The advantage of having a terrible memory is that I can read books many times and have little or no recollection of them


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm thinking of inventing a Fartbit so people know how flatulent they are..
> 
> I think I'm onto a winner, here!!


There's an app for that. 
Or, try to find a CH4 Fart Tracker.

A little less portable, but more accurate,
https://people.ece.cornell.edu/land...jects/s2009/rac82_mos22/rac82_mos22/index.htm


----------



## Speicher (21 Nov 2021)

The new cat opposite is not a Posh one. I thought that Maine Coons were a pedifree cat. Monty is a rescue  cat, just like all the cats I have had. I saw his head a few days ago, as he tried to push his way through a partly opened door. He is a big cat! Is that mostly fur or are they really big? 

Yesterday I was busy rearranging pots on the patio. The smallest pots, and the most delicate plants are now snuggled together in the cold frame. They will get the warmth and light from the sun during the day, but are protected from the worst of the cold. I have some large pieces of thick fleece if it gets really cold. In the very cold winter of, was it ten years ago, I wrapped up the Bottle Brush plant, but apart from that one, nearly all plants survived. 

In more news, the new oven should be delivered on Thursday. It has a "parrot licked it" cleaning programme.


----------



## carpiste (21 Nov 2021)

Grey and damp here but the wood is about to go on the fire, lunch done and tea ready to pour.... then its footy time


----------



## rockyroller (21 Nov 2021)

we trimmed all our indoor/outdoor palms down to the tubers & put the bulbs in the basement until spring. we gave our Son one of robust plants, but another small one we gave to a friend. I think she watered it too much & brought it back to us saying she killed it. it was leafless. I put it upstairs under the skylight. it is bouncing back


----------



## Hover Fly (21 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> @Hover Fly
> 
> I am watching a programme that includes the steam boats on Lake Windermere.


I take it it wasn’t the one they interviewed Moon Bunny for, there’s been that many programme-makers turning up lately it’s hard to keep track.


----------



## DCLane (21 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> The new cat opposite is not a Posh one. I thought that Maine Coons were a pedifree cat. Monty is a rescue  cat, just like all the cats I have had. I saw his head a few days ago, as he tried to push his way through a partly opened door. He is a big cat! Is that mostly fur or are they really big?



Some have massive amounts of fur, with a small cat underneath, others like ours have less 'sticky out' fur but are just big. They do tend to be significantly larger than a normal cat, eating more than standard cats. So rest easy knowing your neighbour has a big pet food bill


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2021)

Right, time for lunch and the Grand Prix on the radio.

What's this one going to be like.


----------



## carpiste (21 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, time for lunch and the Grand Prix on the radio.
> 
> What's this one going to be like.


I don`t know but I`m going to stay away from here until I`ve seen the highlights later.... to many spoilers  
Enjoy your lunch and the race


----------



## Speicher (21 Nov 2021)

Hover Fly said:


> I take it it wasn’t the one they interviewed Moon Bunny for, there’s been that many programme-makers turning up lately it’s hard to keep track.



It was an older gentleman by the name of Roger. It was part of a Michael Portillo "railway" programme.


----------



## pawl (21 Nov 2021)

I’ve gone right off football Watching Ireland V Argentina


----------



## raleighnut (21 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> It was an older gentleman by the name of Roger. It was part of a Michael Portillo "railway" programme.


Wasn't Roger the guy who helped Fred Dibnah with 'fettling' his traction engine when he went round Britain on it, bit of a steam engine 'guru' I seem to remember.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, time for lunch and the Grand Prix on the radio.
> 
> What's this one going to be like.


Well who'd have thought that, in a desert as well.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2021)

Just retrieved the laundry from the utility room. It's raining sideways out there and it's damn cold.

A nice  wouldn't go amiss to warm my fingers.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> With the Chicken Song, your character could do the actions, too..



Hmm, don't tempt... 

Actually, the getting drunk is more something that another character mentions in passing. Would it be quite as funny?


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2021)

Although I can't stop bloody singing the chicken song now. 

Including the version we used to sing at school.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Although I can't stop bloody singing the chicken song now.
> 
> Including the version we used to sing at school.


Try Chicken Talk!


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Try Chicken Talk!



I'm not even going to go there - the cats are already looking at me as if I've lost the plot...


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

There'll be no Xmas this year.
https://tekdeeps.com/the-end-of-the-world-will-be-december-2021-according-to-the-old-testament/

Save yourself.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2021)

In that case, it's an excuse to eat as many Min Spies as possible... 

Which may explain the lack of them in Tesco last week.

Although admittedly, they *were* also on a clubcard offer...


----------



## oldwheels (21 Nov 2021)

My post on FB about my missing shoes has got a lot of comment from humour to outrage. Much of the outrage is from what I suspect is a tourist to the suggestion that a tourist has forgotten to bring SPD shoes and saw a handy opportunity to steal a pair.
There is an offence I believe of Theft by Finding.
On the tourist front there is currently a plea from somebody wanting to rent a cottage for 2 weeks in June 2022. All the web sites apparently say everything is full so we seem to be having the same tourist hell inflicted on us again next year. 
Even now there are a lot of strangers wandering around so there is likely to be little let up anyway.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> The new cat opposite is not a Posh one. I thought that Maine Coons were a pedifree cat. Monty is a rescue  cat, just like all the cats I have had. I saw his head a few days ago, as he tried to push his way through a partly opened door. He is a big cat! Is that mostly fur or are they really big?
> 
> Yesterday I was busy rearranging pots on the patio. The smallest pots, and the most delicate plants are now snuggled together in the cold frame. They will get the warmth and light from the sun during the day, but are protected from the worst of the cold. I have some large pieces of thick fleece if it gets really cold. In the very cold winter of, was it ten years ago, I wrapped up the Bottle Brush plant, but apart from that one, nearly all plants survived.
> 
> In more news, the new oven should be delivered on Thursday. It has a "parrot licked it" cleaning programme.



You'd be surprised how many pedigree cats end up in rescue.

The three most common breeds are Sphynx, Bengal and Siamese.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2021)

My eldest grandkid has tested positive on a lateral flow test so she's confined to her bedroom till the PCR results come back. She's going to wear her iphone out.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2021)

Well another weekend is drawing to an end . 

@deptfordmarmoset hope your daughter gets the right result


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2021)

I've been to the Rhubarb Triangle twice this week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well another weekend is drawing to an end .
> 
> @deptfordmarmoset hope your daughter gets the right result


No, wrong result, unfortunately. She was a bit off colour, nothing worse, but she's now feeling perky and enjoying her liberty to waste time in her bedroom on her phone. It does mean a few rearrangements and no family visits for a bit. Actually, I don't remember how long quarantine periods are meant to go on for.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, wrong result, unfortunately. She was a bit off colour, nothing worse, but she's now feeling perky and enjoying her liberty to waste time in her bedroom on her phone. It does mean a few rearrangements and no family visits for a bit. Actually, I don't remember how long quarantine periods are meant to go on for.


Does Pinky know where Perky is?
Last time i checked it was 10 days isolation.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been to the Rhubarb Triangle twice this week.


You'll have brought your own custard.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Does Pinky know where Perky is?
> Last time i checked it was 10 days isolation.


10 was what I thought but I didn't know if there was another ''x days since next negative PCR test result'' figure.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 10 was what I thought but I didn't know if there was another ''x days since next negative PCR test result'' figure.


Not even certain there is a test to prove you no longer have it. Just the 10 days isolation period, during which it'll burn itself out?


----------



## carpiste (21 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My eldest grandkid has tested positive on a lateral flow test so she's confined to her bedroom till the PCR results come back. She's going to wear her iphone out.


Sister and 2 nieces have it  BIL has got a
way with it for now but with a 9 and 4 year old running round I don`t fancy his chances of steering clear!


----------



## DCLane (21 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been to the Rhubarb Triangle twice this week.



Living nearby I'll be through twice tomorrow on my commute. There's a somewhat interesting rhubarb museum, not that mine seem to grow much.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2021)

F1 highlights negotiated and duck confit cooling in its dish.

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## carpiste (22 Nov 2021)

Well after Reynards comments in another thread.....


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Well after Reynards comments in another thread.....
> 
> View attachment 618873



Into the breach we go, dear friend! or whatever. I know I've mangled the quote, but it's late and that's my excuse. 

Would be a good experience stickering with someone taller than me - someone to go for the top crate while I furkle in the bottom crate LOL...


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2021)

Morning y'all
Well that was easy 
Dark outside


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm thinking of inventing a Fartbit so people know how flatulent they are..
> 
> I think I'm onto a winner, here!!


Does it come with a pilot light ?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2021)

First cuppa drank
Cat has been fed and has had hos medicine 
The sky has some colour to it at the moment


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2021)

Morning . 
Lovely clear sky here . There is some frost on my car . There is a ride planned later with my brother .
Yesterday was sunny but a bit cold . I did a bit of gardening , lopping some more of our hedge back .


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Nov 2021)

My Bank, online, has a _Technical Service Error _
What they mean is, it's broken.. 

BTW I'm up


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Nov 2021)

Bed changing day, today.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2021)

I watched the GP highlights last night . At least it was on at a sensible time . Christian Horner was a very naughty boy ! 
It seems strange that an experienced driver needs to be reminded what he is doing driving around the circuit !


----------



## mybike (22 Nov 2021)

Thought it was a bit chilly when walking the dog.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Nov 2021)

Getting a bit colder but Wednesday before it gets properly cold according to the forecast. Bright sunny morning and the sun shining straight in my front windows but it does not look like lasting.
Need to dig out my winter gear and perhaps get out on trike later. 
My fingers suffer most in cold weather so I have an enormous pair of overmitts to go over my gloves. They should work ok as long as they are not slippy. My gear change is rotary so I need a good grip to change which I do more often on the trike than on a bike.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Bed changing day, today.


By a curious twist of feta, I'm washing the bedclothes today. 

I'd like to congratulate this morning's tea for being so drinkable.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> There'll be no Xmas this year.
> https://tekdeeps.com/the-end-of-the-world-will-be-december-2021-according-to-the-old-testament/
> 
> Save yourself.


Was he correct, or are we in this world still?


----------



## dave r (22 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> By a curious twist of feta, I'm washing the bedclothes today.
> 
> I'd like to congratulate this morning's tea for being so drinkable.



I will be changing the bed clothes today, both my bed upstairs and my Good ladies hospital bed downstairs have been stripped and i will be making both beds later after I've had a  and fetched the papers


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> By a curious twist of feta, I'm washing the bedclothes today.
> 
> I'd like to congratulate this morning's tea for being so drinkable.


Sounds cheesy to me.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2021)

I've just come back from posting a parcel . I thought it felt a bit draughty walking back from the Post Office.  I've just discovered my flies were undone !


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Nov 2021)

Nice to see a payment DWP WFP going into the bank account 😁


----------



## Moon bunny (22 Nov 2021)

I found twenty pounds on my way to the supermarket yesterday. When I got home I realised I hadn’t put it far enough into my pocket and lost it again. On my way out this morning I found it nestling in the bottom of the hedge.


----------



## carpiste (22 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Bed changing day, today.


Mmmm I reckon a classic...






or maybe a modern touch....





with all that integrated storage.....or...





the green, low carbon footprint option


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My Bank, online, has a _Technical Service Error _
> What they mean is, it's broken..
> 
> BTW I'm up


Do you a loan good rates of interest


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Mmmm I reckon a classic...
> View attachment 618898
> 
> 
> ...


Love the first bed!


----------



## carpiste (22 Nov 2021)

You can tell from my last post that it`s raining here and I`m getting bored!
I`m losing all sense of reality so I think i best get myself in the car and get to Lidl 
Maybe another cuppa first


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2021)

Nippy one today. I'd be fitting the ice tyres on the commuter, but cycling is still off. Big toe is still very painful - the pain's shifted to the ball of my foot. Managed to get the bruising down, but can't walk very well.


----------



## carpiste (22 Nov 2021)

Four poster beds always remind me of Christmas. I couldn`t possibly live with one!
Humbug!


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

Sunny and chilly here chez Casa Reynard today. Was a cold one overnight as all the upstairs windows were steamed up.

I have made a big pot of curried parsnip and red lentil soup, done some writing and furkled in the garage for some wood offcuts. The bottom of the front door frame has been gnawed. On both sides. Bloody rats. That certainly explains why the girls were conducting guard duty on the doormat last night.

There is now a gap between the door and the frame, through which there is a devil of a draught. I'll need to chisel the knackered bits out, slip some new sections in and then paint everything over. I really needed this on top of everything else... 

Anyways, it's time for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just come back from posting a parcel . I thought it felt a bit draughty walking back from the Post Office.  I've just discovered my flies were undone !


lol omg too funny. do you recall any strange looks from passers by?


----------



## rockyroller (22 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> There is now a gap between the door and the frame, through which there is a devil of a draught. I'll need to chisel the knackered bits out, slip some new sections in and then paint everything over. I really needed this on top of everything else...


maybe just throw a towel down today & work on it tomorrow?


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> I found twenty pounds on my way to the supermarket yesterday. When I got home I realised I hadn’t put it far enough into my pocket and lost it again. On my way out this morning I found it nestling in the bottom of the hedge.


That's lucky, I lost one early Sunday morning. Did it look like this?





I was given it for xmas!


----------



## Moon bunny (22 Nov 2021)

It’s a lot harder writing a resignation letter when you _like_ the people you work with.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Nov 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Love the first bed!


It's in the V&A, fecking gigantic


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2021)

My solicitor has informed me that not wearing a helmet could seriously affect my insurance claim as they will argue it was my own negligence. 

How negligent of me to be silly enough to get in the way of a driver who didn't understand the big red STOP sign and for me not to wear a plastic hat that would have protected my ankle from having a Citroën drive over the top of it.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2021)

Time for a break


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2021)

mybike said:


> View attachment 618881
> 
> 
> Thought it was a bit chilly when walking the dog.


Were your flies undone as well ?


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> My solicitor has informed me that not wearing a helmet could seriously affect my insurance claim as they will argue it was my own negligence.
> 
> How negligent of me to be silly enough to get in the way of a driver who didn't understand the big red STOP sign and for me not to wear a plastic hat that would have protected my ankle from having a Citroën drive over the top of it.


Isn't the Hi-Vis and helmet, and mandatory cycle lane usage, only a legal requirement in Dublin(City) at present?
I know various other places have similar requirements, Nenagh had a 24 hour lights on requirement at one stage.

I'd be asking for a demonstration of how something worn at one end of the body, could prevent injury to the other end. Especially since you weren't on the bike at the time. Head that argument off before it starts.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a break


And a KitKat?


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

Good luncheon of a chicken sandwich, banana, minneola and two 

This afternoon, I have turned a cauliflower into florets ready for steaming, disposed of the "freezer oops" stuff I didn't want to keep, moved a load of cut firewood into the garage, and hauled in some more stuff to trim and cut up.

Whew. Now for a  and a snack.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> maybe just throw a towel down today & work on it tomorrow?



I've had a think about it, and I'll do a temporary repair with some outdoor type wood filler. And I'll fix it properly in the spring when I don't mind having the door propped open while I footle about with a hammer and chisel etc.

Rats are destructive little feckers.


----------



## postman (22 Nov 2021)

Mrs P is out at Costco,so Postman is belting out Rod Stewart,so good.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

postman said:


> Mrs P is out at Costco,so Postman is belting out Rod Stewart,so good.



If she brings back some of their fabled cakes, can you lob one in my direction?


----------



## oldwheels (22 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've had a think about it, and I'll do a temporary repair with some outdoor type wood filler. And I'll fix it properly in the spring when I don't mind having the door propped open while I footle about with a hammer and chisel etc.
> 
> Rats are destructive little feckers.


When you finally paint the wood sprinkle some dry sand on while the paint is wet. I used this method in the past to give a non slip surface in my boats but it may deter any further ratttatack.


----------



## pawl (22 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> And a KitKat?




Must be. a dark chocolate and mint flavoured Yum Yum


----------



## oldwheels (22 Nov 2021)

Got out for a nice trike run but very short distance. Quite a few tourist cars around and some looking for the detested sea eagles. One lot stopped me to as if I had seen any and I told them there was one just a short while ago heading for Tiree. They probably would not have noticed the droning noise and the whirly thing at the head end.
I got my SPD shoes stolen by my own stupidity and borrowed a pair temporarily. Now I find I have 5 pairs donated by various people to replace them. They are approx the correct size but I will have to move the cleats further back for the trike. A couple of pairs are upside down with WD40 soaking in as they are stuck fast. I will keep the ones which fit best and hand the rest back.
They are ones which were no longer in use as many have gone to road shoes as the club has changed from mountain bikes to mostly road bikes.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> When you finally paint the wood sprinkle some dry sand on while the paint is wet. I used this method in the past to give a non slip surface in my boats but it may deter any further ratttatack.



Ah, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Must be. a dark chocolate and mint flavoured Yum Yum



Noooooooooo!!! 

Peanut butter chunky!


----------



## pawl (22 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Noooooooooo!!!
> 
> Peanut butter chunky!



I’ll raise you a slice of toast with liberally spread with MARMITE


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> I’ll raise you a slice of toast with liberally spread with MARMITE



And butter! Don't forget the butter!


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

Right, off to visit the little girls' room. Then it will be time to feed the cats, and after that it will be time to feed me.

After supper, I shall go out and furkle in my neighbour's recycling bin for newspapers.

Didn't bother putting my bin out this week - or my black bag, as there isn't enough in either to warrant it.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Nov 2021)

water cooler out of water, so had to run to Dunkin's for coffee


----------



## pawl (22 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> And butter! Don't forget the butter!



Peanut or ordinary butter ?My favourite is Marmite then peanut topped with strawberry conserve Well that’s what it says on the jar .Tastes like ordinary strawberry jam to me


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> And a KitKat?



I think it was actually an Aldi jive bar


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I think it was actually an Aldi jive bar


How do they compare to a KitKat?


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> water cooler out of water, so had to run to Dunkin's for coffee


You make coffee using cold water!


----------



## Jenkins (22 Nov 2021)

Normal tedious service has resumed. Back at work on the late shift after a week off - mostly to go to gigs in Norwich & Cambridge. 

I've had to skip a few days due to actually going out of an evening when I'd normally be catching up on what's going on (or not).


----------



## Jenkins (22 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Bed changing day, today.


Snap. And washing the stuff removed. And getting the dusters & the Mr. Sheen out. I've done more on a work day than I did in the whole of last week off.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> How do they compare to a KitKat?


They are more twix than kit kat but nice enough


----------



## Jenkins (22 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Was he correct, or are we in this world still?


Unfortunately the world trundles on. Which is good news in that I didn't waste money buying a card for a relative's birthday tomorrow (23rd)


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Unfortunately the world trundles on. Which is good news in that I didn't waste money buying a card for a relative's birthday tomorrow (23rd)


You could have erred on the side of caution, and waited to see if he was wrong about the date(Wait whilst today), then if we were still here buy the card.

You could have had a pint for the price of a birthday card these days.


----------



## postman (22 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Must be. a dark chocolate and mint flavoured Yum Yum


The Orange is nice also I had one on Saturday.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You could have erred on the side of caution, and waited to see if he was wrong about the date(Wait whilst today), then if we were still here buy the card.
> 
> *You could have had a pint for the price of a birthday card these days*.


A pint for 29p - where from? 
They're not that close a relative so a Card Factory cheapie is good enough.


----------



## postman (22 Nov 2021)

Mrs P has forwarded a request for a bus pass for her 90 year old dad.I wonder what expiry date they will put on it,mine runs till November 2024.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> A pint for 29p - where from?
> They're not that close a relative so a Card Factory cheapie is good enough.


You that cheap!
Good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

Jacket tattie for supper tonight, topped with some of the spanish-style squid.

Went to furkle for newspapers, but my neighbour hadn't put his recycling bin out either.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Peanut or ordinary butter ?My favourite is Marmite then peanut topped with strawberry conserve Well that’s what it says on the jar .Tastes like ordinary strawberry jam to me



Either, or...

Although I prefer combining peanut butter with chocolate spread.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Either, or...
> 
> Although I prefer combining peanut butter with chocolate spread.


Why not...


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Why not...
> View attachment 618972



I hope it's nicer than the Sun Pat one... That was horrible.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You make coffee using cold water!


not necessarily, that's the only "no-tap" water in the building

I use tap water at home, but at work we share the machine so everyone just always uses the delivery water ...


----------



## rockyroller (22 Nov 2021)

one of Daughter's favorite shows is on right now. The Great British Baking Show


----------



## carpiste (22 Nov 2021)

for some strange reason I just fancied a snack and went for weetabix, a dash of Skinny strawberry jelly and soya mile! 
I know it sounds a strange mix but not as strange as marmite, peanut butter and jam!


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> for some strange reason I just fancied a snack and went for weetabix, a dash of Skinny strawberry jelly and soya mile!
> I know it sounds a strange mix but not as strange as marmite, peanut butter and jam!



You could've just poured strawberry milk over your cereal, you know...


----------



## carpiste (22 Nov 2021)

has to be the healthy stuff, soya milk and the strawberry is from the skinny sauce co. all good stuff for diabetes (to a point)


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

Just sorted mum'd b-day pressie and her Christmas pressie.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> has to be the healthy stuff, soya milk and the strawberry is from the skinny sauce co. all good stuff for diabetes (to a point)



In other words, it's fine as long as you don't scarf the whole lot


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2021)

Anyways, a  would be mighty fine right now.


----------



## carpiste (22 Nov 2021)

Boing....


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> You make coffee using cold water!


Called cold brew, all the hipsters are woke to it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2021)

https://waterstreetcoffee.com/the-beginners-guide-to-cold-brew-coffee/


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2021)

I have a  and a Min Spy


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Called cold brew, all the hipsters are woke to it.


Just glad I don't drink coffee, hot or cold.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://waterstreetcoffee.com/the-beginners-guide-to-cold-brew-coffee/


That's a heck of a lot of pre-planning for the first cuppa of the day. And it's not even hot so it still needs nuking before it's drinkable, surely.

I'm probably not the target market for that sort of thing.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2021)

Neither me... There are some cold brew fruit / herbal infusions I've seen being sold, but I don't "get" that either.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2021)

Anyways, I'm off. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2021)

Well it's that time of the day
Cat has a treat this morning sachet food 
It's dark outside but dry not sure if frosty


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2021)

First cuppa has been drunk
Sky starting to change colour


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Nov 2021)

Just back from walking my dogs, nice morning so far. Clear blue sky , no wind and just about 3c . Time for a coffee or two !


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2021)

I have to go into town today..


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2021)

Morning .
It's gone cloudy !  It was lovely clear sky a little while ago .
I went for a cycle ride with my brother yesterday. It was a nice sunny day with clear blue sky , a bit chilly but nice to be out . We stopped off at a pub for a snack and some drinks. I had a couple of pints of cider shandy and some chips . I did 16 miles ,my brother went further as he lives further away . I was tired and achy later.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2021)

I fancy some seaside fish and chips today.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Nov 2021)

Not raining but a bit grey round the edges today.
Soup to make and some stew get to on the stove but need to go and navigate the maze of internet banking to pay some bills first.


----------



## pawl (23 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Either, or...
> 
> Although I prefer combining peanut butter with chocolate spread.




Sounds yummy 🤤


----------



## tyred (23 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I fancy some seaside fish and chips today.


As soon as I am allowed to drive again I will going to my favourite beach for a hobble along it and fish and chips afterwards


----------



## tyred (23 Nov 2021)

Lovely crisp, sunny morning here. Six laps of the house on crutches and I feel knackered. I must really be losing fitness.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Nov 2021)

holiday week here in the US. short work week. Thursday/Friday off & I took Sunday off from my 2nd job! sales meeting today & maybe some calzone leftovers for my ride home tonight


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2021)

Time for a break me thinks


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I've just come back from posting a parcel . I thought it felt a bit draughty walking back from the Post Office.  I've just discovered my flies were undone !



I think that is not an unknown feeling around here.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> I found twenty pounds on my way to the supermarket yesterday. When I got home I realised I hadn’t put it far enough into my pocket and lost it again. On my way out this morning I found it nestling in the bottom of the hedge.



I recall finding a large number of £20 notes, I knocked at a nearby house but no one seemed to know for certain, whose they were.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Were your flies undone as well ?



Nope.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Isn't the Hi-Vis and helmet, and mandatory cycle lane usage, only a legal requirement in Dublin(City) at present?
> I know various other places have similar requirements, *Nenagh had a 24 hour lights on requirement at one stage*.
> 
> I'd be asking for a demonstration of how something worn at one end of the body, could prevent injury to the other end. Especially since you weren't on the bike at the time. Head that argument off before it starts.



Do they require a two tone siren as well?


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Noooooooooo!!!
> 
> Peanut butter chunky!



I bet you go for Yorkies as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2021)

Lovely sunny ride into town, slowly getting greyer and a bit moist on the way back. 
Pleasant 20 miles, though, with town stuff done, books dropped off at a mates and a coffee from a drive through that'll serve cyclists on the way home.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2021)

postman said:


> The Orange is nice also I had one on Saturday.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Just back from walking my dogs, nice morning so far. Clear blue sky , no wind and just about 3c . Time for a coffee or two !



Cloudy here & a lot warmer, hence the dog had a longer walk.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2021)

I think I might have a snooze, soon. 😴


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2021)

Sunny, still and a little bit chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

I spent the morning out in the garden, hauling in the rest of the wood I cut the other day. It is all now stashed in the garage.

Ordinarily I'd have done that this afternoon, but I have to take the parental unit for a blood test at the quack, and by the time I get back, and then have lunch, daylight will be all but gone.

Anyways, time for a quick  before I tootle off.


----------



## pawl (23 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> for some strange reason I just fancied a snack and went for weetabix, a dash of Skinny strawberry jelly and soya mile!
> I know it sounds a strange mix but not as strange as marmite, peanut butter and jam!




When I was a little sprig my mum used to give me for a snack Weetabix spread with butter and jam


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2021)

mybike said:


> I bet you go for Yorkies as well.



Gods, I haven't had a Yorkie bar since I was an undergrad student - they were a staple of the vending machine in the lecture center 

I'm partial to the Green & Black mini bars or Lindor...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2021)

Boathouse or houseboat?


----------



## pawl (23 Nov 2021)

Well done Colin Seinfeld Ran 101 miles in 24 hours from Leicester to Leeds Raised a million pounds for MND Colin is a coach at Leicester Tigers His friend is a ex Rugby league player has MND

WELL DONE

Edit

Just had thought This was far from mundane Mods please move to a more appropriate thread if necessary


----------



## rockyroller (23 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I think I might have a snooze, soon. 😴


 my 94 yr old Dad just sent me a "tips for life" note. basically a list. 1/2 down the list is "take a nap"


----------



## rockyroller (23 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Boathouse or houseboat?


kinda looks fake


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> my 94 yr old Dad just sent me a "tips for life" note. basically a list. 1/2 down the list is "take a nap"


Ahhh.. That's where he's going wrong.. Should be _top _of the list


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> kinda looks fake


It does but whatever floats your boat, I suppose.


----------



## carpiste (23 Nov 2021)

Have been out to see friends and do a bit of shopping. Got back and had a brew and realised the fire wasn`t on.... and it`s damn cold!
Why didn`t I notice that as soon as I got back? Fire making duties begin!


----------



## raleighnut (23 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> When I was a little sprig my mum used to give me for a snack Weetabix spread with butter and jam


Buttered Weetabix are lovely, often used to take a single pack of them on camping trips for breakfast/snacks.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2021)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... 

Back from the quack and have just had a quick sammich and 

The blood test ended up being a full MOT for the parental unit and a change in medication. Ended up being sat in the car for the best part of an hour, and i'm cold, tired and still hungry.

Parental unit forgot to book a follow-up appointment and only told me when we were halfway home. As the appointment has to be with her GP rather than a nurse practitioner, she has to make her own appointment. It's useless trying to persuade her there's a piece of technology called a telephone, and I can't use the electronic booking service on her behalf. So will have to go back.


----------



## carpiste (23 Nov 2021)

Fire is now blazing and I can slowly feel myself thawing out  celebratory cuppa will go down well now


----------



## tyred (23 Nov 2021)

I've found an old episode of Heartbeat to watch on the box. 

Lots of classic cars, 60s music and Tricia Penrose in a miniskirt  TV doesn't get much better.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2021)

It's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Nov 2021)

I just found a brand new pair (with tags!) of Levi 501 Red Tabs at the back of the cupboard, the last of a batch of three that I bought four years ago.
My next challenge is to fit into them.


----------



## pawl (23 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> I've found an old episode of Heartbeat to watch on the box.
> 
> Lots of classic cars, 60s music and Tricia Penrose in a miniskirt  TV doesn't get much better.




Just in the process or watching the repeats. There on IT V 3


----------



## tyred (23 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Just in the process or watching the repeats. There on IT V 3


That's what I'm doing too.


----------



## pawl (23 Nov 2021)

Some years ago crossing the moor’s on are way to visit Gothland where
Heartbeat is filmed we wondered if we had entered a parallel universe.It was very misty We passed several old police cars and police in old uniforms It was quite eerie The realisation dawned they were filming an episode of Heartbeat


----------



## pawl (23 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> That's what I'm doing too.


Sutherland in

If the books are still in print the books are worth a read Author is Nickolas Rea


----------



## carpiste (23 Nov 2021)

spooky 👻


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2021)

mybike said:


> Do they require a two tone siren as well?


Not that I'm aware, just the only place I've cycled which had a daylight running lights requirement for pedal cycles.
The Dublin City requirements show how different it is cycling there. Especially when compared to here.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2021)

The girls had Felix AGAIL with chicken, I had a bowl of curried parsnip & red lentil soup with bread & butter.

Having lunch two hours late messes things up.

I'll have something more substantial later.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I just found a brand new pair (with tags!) of Levi 501 Red Tabs at the back of the cupboard, the last of a batch of three that I bought four years ago.
> My next challenge is to fit into them.



That's easy.

A boil wash - either for you, or for the jeans...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> spooky 👻


Spookily, I'm watching Spooks on iPlayer. I've got up to 2005. It's mostly terrible but a few of them deal with still unresolved issues.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Nov 2021)

This is the first chance I've had to sit down tonight since finishing work this afternoon. And I'll no doubt be going to bed shortly to start all over again tomorrow. 

Boredom? I don't have any time to become bored....


----------



## tyred (23 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Sutherland in
> 
> If the books are still in print the books are worth a read Author is Nickolas Rea


I have always meant to read them so might order them. 

I saw them in a second hand shop just before the Covid crisis started but had no money with me at the time and meant to come back on another occasion to get them but then everything got closed down and I don't think that shop has ever re-opened.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> That's easy.
> 
> A boil wash - either for you, or for the jeans...


Hmmm...not a bad idea. I'll book a Turkish bath. I won't take the jeans.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2021)

I've got a slightly strained neck that's irritating me. I think I slept badly last night. It seemed like a good idea to keep the neck warm so I'm wearing a snood. Or is it a buff? Anyhow, it's amazing how warm a snuff, or is it a bood, can keep you.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2021)

I've just had a  and a crisp sandwich.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've just had a  and a crisp sandwich.


Never let it be said that you have an unvaried diet!


----------



## Jenkins (24 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Lovely sunny ride into town,* slowly getting greyer and a bit moist on the way back*.


You or the weather?


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2021)

Struggling to stay awake, so going to go and find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Jenkins (24 Nov 2021)

Clear skies and a somewhat chilly ride home from work tonight, but soon warmed up with a mug of hot chocolate. 

Slightly earlier start tomorrow as I've enrolled in a pensions awareness course to help with future planning for next year. Even better is that I'll get a couple of hours off later in the year to make up for the two hours extra I'll be spending at work not working...


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Struggling to stay awake, so going to go and find my bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


.
The bedroom would be a good place to start looking. It's where most folk leave them nowadays.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Clear skies and a somewhat chilly ride home from work tonight, but soon warmed up with a mug of hot chocolate.
> 
> Slightly earlier start tomorrow as I've enrolled in a pensions awareness course to help with future planning for next year. Even better is that I'll get a couple of hours off later in the year to make up for the two hours extra I'll be spending at work not working...


Time off will be paid as well as the time at work not working?


----------



## Jenkins (24 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Time off will be paid as well as the time at work not working?


Oh yes - I have to go in to work a couple of hours early for the course before my normal shift, so I get to take a couple of hours off later in the year as compensation. As it's a Microsoft Teams based presentation there's no actual work required by me 

I'm also hoping that they'll pay for me to have a pre-retirement course and, as none of the scheduled events are when I'm on shift, it will mean more time off work for not actually working


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2021)

Bit dark outside still 
Looks dry though
Best get a move on


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2021)

First cuppa of the has been drunk
Cat has been fed 
First e mail has been read


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2021)

Lazy day, today, I think. Just some exercises and maybe a walk later..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2021)

My mother has finished her squirty cream and wants some more. I guess I'll be doing the shopping then.


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not that I'm aware, just the only place I've cycled which had a daylight running lights requirement for pedal cycles.
> The Dublin City requirements show how different it is cycling there. Especially when compared to here.



I'd have thought, with that name, they would have.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Nov 2021)

Quiet this morning isn't it?

Coffee done and just about to have breakfast. Looks like it's going to be yet another cold commute in a couple of hours.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Nov 2021)

30% chance of snow on Monday


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Quiet this morning isn't it?
> 
> Coffee done and just about to have breakfast. Looks like it's going to be yet another cold commute in a couple of hours.


It'll be colder on the return journey!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Clear skies and a somewhat chilly ride home from work tonight, but soon warmed up with a mug of hot chocolate.
> 
> Slightly earlier start tomorrow as I've enrolled in a pensions awareness course to help with future planning for next year. Even better is that I'll get a couple of hours off later in the year to make up for the two hours extra I'll be spending at work not working...


Do they do Pension Experience whereby they let you have days off to see what it would be like ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2021)

Morning.
It is grey here , seems like it will be here all day just like yesterday . 
I'm listening to Pop Master . Who says men can't multi task ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've just had a  and a crisp sandwich.


British Rail one ?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2021)

Bins have bin emptied..


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Bins have bin emptied..


Has Bins!


----------



## Threevok (24 Nov 2021)

Two bulbs out, in the corridor outside the work's toilets

I'm not sure where to go from here


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2021)

Well is he coming or his he not coming this afternoon do you reckon he will let me know ???
And I am not talking about Grealish  @Lozz360


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Boathouse or houseboat?
> View attachment 619016


RIsing damp !


----------



## carpiste (24 Nov 2021)

By all accounts the World had turned grey!


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2021)

Chilly, drizzly and murky here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a quiet morning puttering around doing things around the house. I have a list of errands as long as my arm to sort out this afternoon.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> British Rail one ?



Would BR ever have used thai green curry flavoured crisps?


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2021)

I have just un-velcroed a twelve year old tortoiseshell cat from the curtains. (chasing a sky raisin)

Lunch was good tho. A steak, stilton & chutney sandwich, a banana, a pear and two


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2021)

Right, time to put on some clothes that are appropriate for being seen in public, and toddle off to get those errands done.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Nov 2021)

A lightbulb has blown in the bathroom.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Nov 2021)

Cannot be bothered doing anything much these days but forced myself out to chop some kindling using a surplus pallet which I seem to have acquired. 
Bright sunshine with a cold wind but occasional torrential short showers. Good job I built a porch on the shed I use for tool storage and stick chopping.
My left eye is giving problems with blocked ducts I think. Will have to try to see an optician but getting a ferry booking to coincide with an appointment is still difficult with so many trying to hide from covid and bringing their infections here.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Bright sunshine with occasional torrential short showers.


----------



## tyred (24 Nov 2021)

I seem to have reached a point where my leg feels perfectly normal when lying on the sofa and need to remind myself not to get up and put weight on it.


----------



## tyred (24 Nov 2021)

Many times in my life I have looked forward to things but never before have a looked forward and got excited about a hospital appointment and x-ray on the 13th.

Hopefully I can get rid of the plaster of Paris and get fitted with one of those removable boot things and be allowed to put weight on it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Nov 2021)

steak butty quaffed with some of this on it .... good god its thermonuclear


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Would BR ever have used thai green curry flavoured crisps?


No , but their sandwiches were crisp !


----------



## Jenkins (24 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Do they do Pension Experience whereby they let you have days off to see what it would be like ?


Having spoken with my manager this afternoon, it looks like I may be able to take partial retirement & the pension and move to 3 days per week on normal office hours after a working lifetime of shifts . Just got to get it confirmed by regional management before I can start the application process, with a view to going part time in May or June next year.

You don't get rid of me to the Retirement Thread that easily.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well is he coming or his he not coming this afternoon do you reckon he will let me know ???



Well he has been and collected so that's good


----------



## kayakerles (24 Nov 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> A lightbulb has blown in the bathroom.


Nippy here this morning. F or C, either way.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Nov 2021)

I had to take a photo to send to HMG to accompany my passport renewal application. Having no great skill at photography, it was a challenge. Their website rejected my first photo. The reason given was that it was taken from too close. I could see their point. I'm best viewed from a very great distance these days.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2021)

Most, but not all, of the errands were done this afternoon. Wilkinsons were out of stock on two of the things I needed, and Jewson don't actually have what I went in there for. Will have to do a click & collect from Screwfix.

Got what I wanted in Tesco, and picked up a few nice YS bargains while I was at it - spinach, a job lot of cherry tomatoes, a large bloomer and tiger loaf from the ISB, along with four pains au chocolat and eight croissants. Oh, and some pork shoulder trimmings off the counter for the girls.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Nov 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> A lightbulb has blown in the bathroom.


Have you phoned a government helpline?


----------



## carpiste (24 Nov 2021)

My team won, my French pal isn`t quite as happy as I am  Having celebratory cuppa now that I`ve chatted to MrsC. She`s happy too  
All in all a successful end to the day


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2021)

Threevok said:


> Two bulbs out, in the corridor outside the work's toilets
> 
> I'm not sure where to go from here


Not into the darkness anyway.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not into the darkness anyway.



Will you follow me into darkness, will you follow me into fire, will you follow me into death?


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Will you follow me into darkness, will you follow me into fire, will you follow me into death?


Is that some lyrics from a Meatloaf song?


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> Is that some lyrics from a Meatloaf song?



Nope... Babylon 5 quote


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

Anyways, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Nov 2021)

Morning CCers. Another 5 minutes and I’ll have to go and get ready for work. Final two days at my current location after nearly 3 weeks there. I’m looking forward to a change. One of the advantages to peripatetic working.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2021)

I miss the lighter morning's of summer 
Sat on the throne listening to the boiler coming to life .


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2021)

First brew of the day has been drunk
Cat has had his tuna in brine for breakfast 
Starting to lighten up outside


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Will you follow me into darkness, will you follow me into fire, will you follow me into death?


Isn't that written in small print on a rear number plate ?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2021)

Morning .
Lovely clear sky is brightening up here at the moment .
I said hello to Georgie this morning . I gave him his wet food breakfast but he seemed desperate to go outside and play instead .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2021)

I have taken a bit of a break from my model making whilst I tried to figure out how the halo blended into the car's bodywork at the rear of the cockpit . I think I have finally found some pictures from which I could figure out what was going on . I am working on the idea of being able to take a mould from this model so that I can make a grp replica which could then be detailed further . This means that some parts aren't being fitted so as to simplify the models shape . It has given me a lot to think about ! I suppose it has been a bit of therapy. Not used to doing that much thinking for a while . I've still got to figure out how to make the wheels yet .


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2021)

The LED bulb in my bedside light really started to flicker and is really annoying.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2021)

Sunny, chilly and a little breezy. 

I'm taking part in a cancer research test this afternoon. Improbably, this involves giving a blood sample in the local LiDL car park. It's a shame I don't need anything getting from them while I'm there.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> The LED bulb in my bedside light really started to flicker and is really annoying.


That's usually a sign of alien invasion!!! 👽😳


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2021)

MrsPete is going to Tesco today. 
The shopping list, so far, is milk and Sherbet Lemons.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> That's usually a sign of alien invasion!!! 👽😳


Oh no.....my kitchen went out completely a couple of days ago.....I better search the house!


----------



## oldwheels (25 Nov 2021)

Cold and getting windy with showers still. The forecast for the next week does not look good so that is me probably stuck indoors as there is nowhere I have to be outside apart from getting coal from the bunker. 
Very depressing.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh no.....my kitchen went out completely a couple of days ago.....I better search the house!


Not sure about Scottish aliens, but south of the border, a tin foil hat is a good first line of defence 👍


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2021)

Had breakfast and done my six laps of the house on crutches. 

I will have worn out one of my shoes and the other one will be like new at ghis rate.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2021)

I have been playing Scalextric cars with Georgie . Well ! He is more of a trackside official really .He has the power to remove any vehicle from the track that he thinks has broken his rules or ignored a waved tail !


----------



## cookiemonster (25 Nov 2021)

Just back from the bike shop. I now have new Shimano 105 chainring and cranks fitted.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Just back from the bike shop. I now have a new Shimano 105 chainring and cranks fitted.


Hope you are not in too much pain


----------



## oldwheels (25 Nov 2021)

Got myself outside eventually.
Bitterly cold wind and a light sprinkle of snow on the highest tops I can see from my house. I will not attempt the names as they are about a sentence long in gaelic.
Went to put fresh flowers on my wife's grave. Artificial ones of course as the deer eat anything organic. Some people have not yet learned that and there is a scattering of stems left where the flowers have been eaten.
I notice that graves which start off being overdecorated are the most neglected very soon after.
Topped up the car with diesel at 152.9 today. Highest it has been so far but in theory a full tank will take me on a long run up to about 700 miles. I prefer to keep a fairly full tank as if I have a trip off island and need to take a long route it can be a long way before any fuel stations.


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2021)

I am missing @Andy in Germany 

He has been absent for nearly a month and I very much hope that he and his family are all well. He might, of course, have been just taking a break.
Anyone else missing him?


----------



## rockyroller (25 Nov 2021)

our prodigal (not really) Son has come to stay for 4 or 5 nights & I need to clean the air intake control port on the throttle body of his '94 Camry that he inherited from my Father. ah family


----------



## rockyroller (25 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I prefer to keep a fairly full tank as if I have a trip off island and need to take a long route it can be a long way before any fuel stations.


& you never know when the sh*t will hit the fan & you'll need to flee to higher ground, eh?


----------



## rockyroller (25 Nov 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Just back from the bike shop. I now have a new Shimano 105 chainring and cranks fitted.


ooh lucky rider!


----------



## rockyroller (25 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Cold and getting windy with showers still. The forecast for the next week does not look good so that is me probably stuck indoors as there is nowhere I have to be outside apart from getting coal from the bunker.
> Very depressing.


this too shall pass. this isn't your 1st winter, is it?


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> I am missing @Andy in Germany
> 
> He has been absent for nearly a month and I very much hope that he and his family are all well. He might, of course, have been just taking a break.
> Anyone else missing him?


https://workbike.wordpress.com/

He last posted there about 10 days ago, all seems well.


----------



## cookiemonster (25 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Hope you are not in too much pain


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> I am missing @Andy in Germany
> 
> He has been absent for nearly a month and I very much hope that he and his family are all well. He might, of course, have been just taking a break.
> Anyone else missing him?


I've found myself thinking about where he'd got to, and did a search yesterday to see when he was last logged in. As you say, it's almost a month now. Likewise, I hope they're all fine.


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://workbike.wordpress.com/
> 
> He last posted there about 10 days ago, all seems well.



Thank you for that link. I am normally a very observant person. Must the covid that affected my observation skills.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://workbike.wordpress.com/
> 
> He last posted there about 10 days ago, all seems well.


Thanks for posting that link. I last looked at his blog a while ago and it was pretty much idle then. I hadn't realised that it had become active again.


----------



## carpiste (25 Nov 2021)

Rain, rain, rain! On top of that it`s also a bit chilly so sat here in front of the fire with a cuppa deciding if I should watch a film.
Will be driving back to the UK tomorrow. Hoping the roads will be clear for a nice easy route back through Paris. I fear the worst bit will be on arrival in Folkstone and driving up to Manchester! Oh well. no point dwelling on it I suppose.


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2021)

Apparently there is something called black Friday happening.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> this too shall pass. this isn't your 1st winter, is it?


First winter I have not had things to do. Makes a difference.


rockyroller said:


> & you never know when the sh*t will hit the fan & you'll need to flee to higher ground, eh?


I live at 200ft above sea level. If I have to flee to higher ground thing will be getting really serious.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> First winter I have not had things to do. Makes a difference.
> 
> I live at 200ft above sea level. If I have to flee to higher ground thing will be getting really serious.


If the north continues rising while the south sinks, you'll end up being part of the mainland. Well, when I say ''you'' I mean your descendants. 

Apparently it's because the ice age and all its glacial weight pressed down on Scotland more than England.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If the north continues rising while the south sinks, you'll end up being part of the mainland. Well, when I say ''you'' I mean your descendants.
> 
> Apparently it's because the ice age and all its glacial weight pressed down on Scotland more than England.


So we will be the mainland and England and Wales will not exist.


----------



## postman (25 Nov 2021)

Today i have had a prostate blood test.Wanting to know more about it i searched Google with the extreme peeing.Ha ha i did not open any of the pages.Excessive peeing got me what info i needed.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

Sunny and chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

I went to bed early, didn't sleep well, and the ended up oversleeping. Gah!

Anyways, shopping put away, log bins in the house filled and sorted out a few other gubbins. Lumberjilling duties this afternoon.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First brew of the day has been drunk
> Cat has had his tuna in brine for breakfast
> Starting to lighten up outside



I wouldn't feed tuna in brine - the salt isn't good for the kidneys. Tuna in spring water only xxx


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete is going to Tesco today.
> The shopping list, so far, is milk and Sherbet Lemons.



And Finest Min Spies. They are on a good clubcard offer at the moment. I had a snaccident with a couple of boxes yesterday...


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I have been playing Scalextric cars with Georgie . Well ! He is more of a trackside official really .He has the power to remove any vehicle from the track that he thinks has broken his rules or ignored a waved tail !



Ah, Charlie Whiting Reborn...


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> I am missing @Andy in Germany
> 
> He has been absent for nearly a month and I very much hope that he and his family are all well. He might, of course, have been just taking a break.
> Anyone else missing him?



I am missing @Andy in Germany too...


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I wouldn't feed tuna in brine - the salt isn't good for the kidneys. Tuna in spring water only xxx


You are correct it was in spring water


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2021)

In other news I have a new oven.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Nov 2021)

our Son has come home for a few days & the '94 Camry he inherited from my Dad is acting up. stalls after cold starts. I know what it is. every cpl of years I have to clean the idle air control valve inside the throttle body to bring back the idle. a little carb cleaner down the little front port should do the trick. I'll wipe down all of the throttle body that I can reach as well

got it done & got the high idle back. gonna rain tomorrow so ... Thanksgiving morning ... looks like it could use more cleaning but the air intake port is good enough for now





probably shouldn't be using a metal screwdriver to open butterfly valve, oops. but the scratches don't seem too harmful




I'll do a cold start test again when we get back home later


----------



## rockyroller (25 Nov 2021)

postman said:


> Today i have had a prostate blood test.Wanting to know more about it i searched Google with the extreme peeing.Ha ha i did not open any of the pages.Excessive peeing got me what info i needed.


maybe if you're lucky Mrs. Postman will give a massage when you get home


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Nov 2021)

Its that time of year, out with my dogs half an hour ago in bright sunshine . Now look whats on the way here, time to retreat l recon.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

Sandwich with lox and a schmear, a banana, half an avocado and two 

Now it's time to do a spot of chainsawing.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

That's an adequate amount of chainsawing done. Those last few sections I cut up into chunks were wider than my hips...

Only the stump of that one to dismantle now, and then it'll be on to the next one that needs doing.

Time for a well-earned


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> I am missing @Andy in Germany
> 
> He has been absent for nearly a month and I very much hope that he and his family are all well. He might, of course, have been just taking a break.
> Anyone else missing him?


Yes! I was thinking that I haven't seen him recently .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2021)

So, the medic who saw me did not wear a mask, did not know that 17:45 was also 5.45pm, insisted that I fill in another informed consent form saying it was different (it was the same version with the same version date), and then, when I started filling in a form that I'd already filled in, told me that my initials were not acceptable and that I had to write my initials properly. I've always used the same initials and they've never been unacceptable before. I walked out. They're not having my blood!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2021)

It has been bright sunshine with clear sky but chilly here today. I had thought about going for a cycle ride but decided to do some hedge lopping instead. When I finished I thought that I would go after din dins but felt too weary this afternoon .
Thanks to some Gulls I spent some time this afternoon washing my car after they decorated it .


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2021)

I'm watching Heartbeat again.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Nov 2021)

I'm listening to a song about Sting stalking his girl.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

I seem to be struggling to stay awake.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I seem to be struggling to stay awake.


Me too hence the music. A bit of a boogie gets the blood pumping.

Now Chris Issac tells me he'd never dreamed he'd meet somebody like me. Apparently, he doesn't want to fall in love. It's a wicked game.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Me too hence the music. A bit of a boogie gets the blood pumping.
> 
> Now Chris Issac tells me he'd never dreamed he'd meet somebody like me. Apparently, he doesn't want to fall in love. It's a wicked game.



Hmmmm, now there's one of my favourite driving tracks. Best listened to late at night on an empty dual carriageway, where it's just you, the car and the road.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmmmm, now there's one of my favourite driving tracks. Best listened to late at night on an empty dual carriageway, where it's just you, the car and the road.


Yes, it's much better than Whitney. Somebody please dance with her! She doesn't ask much, only to dance with somebody who loves her.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Yes, it's much better than Whitney. Somebody please dance with her! She doesn't ask much, only to dance with somebody who loves her.



Hmmm, but isn't Tina Turner simply the best?


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

Anyways, almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, but isn't Tina Turner simply the best?


Funny you should say that, Tina was just telling me the same thing. 

Now, Morten Harkett says he wants to take on me? Does he mean take me on? What does he mean?!


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! I was thinking that I haven't seen him recently .



I wondered who was missing, lets hope all is well.


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, but isn't Tina Turner simply the best?



I've got that CD.


----------



## carpiste (25 Nov 2021)

This time tomorrow I`m hoping to be clear of Paris on route to Calais...... Hope is one thing but reality means I`ll probably be stuck on the Periferique!
If I get to stop or crawl along I`ll wind down the windows and blast some 70`s punk to the Parisians. That`ll teach them!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> This time tomorrow I`m hoping to be clear of Paris on route to Calais...... Hope is one thing but reality means I`ll probably be stuck on the Periferique!
> If I get to stop or crawl along I`ll wind down the windows and blast some 70`s punk to the Parisians. That`ll teach them!


God save the queen?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> This time tomorrow I`m hoping to be clear of Paris on route to Calais...... Hope is one thing but reality means I`ll probably be stuck on the Periferique!
> If I get to stop or crawl along I`ll wind down the windows and blast some 70`s punk to the Parisians. That`ll teach them!


You'll be glad to know for your drive tomorrow, Bill Withers assures us that it's going to be a lovely day.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

A supper made up of random bitas from the fridge: devilled chicken livers, pasta with pesto & spinach, a dollop of spanish style squid and peas & carrots. Was all good, tho. 

I am now watching the curling.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Funny you should say that, Tina was just telling me the same thing.
> 
> Now, Morten Harkett says he wants to take on me? Does he mean take me on? What does he mean?!



'ere, have you nicked my MP3 player?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2021)

Right, it's lights out here. You'll have to find your own way around in the dark. There are crisps in the cupboard below the oven and beer in the fridge.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2021)

I have a  and a Min Spy


----------



## DCLane (26 Nov 2021)

I'm up working late due to a student deadline at midnight; why do they always leave it to the last minute before submitting?


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> I'm up working late due to a student deadline at midnight; why do they always leave it to the last minute before submitting?


Did you get many submissions?


----------



## DCLane (26 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did you get many submissions?



162 due, 160 submitted on time with 60% this evening. They've had weeks to do the work. Oh, and a couple of extension requests, which I can't grant.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> 162 due, 160 submitted on time with 60% this evening. They've had weeks to do the work. Oh, and a couple of extension requests, which I can't grant.


Appears to have been worth the wait, if they all came in last night.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2021)

I'm struggling to stay awake and am also a bit creaky following an afternoon of lumberjilling, so I'm going to head off to the Land of Nod via the intermediate stations of Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (26 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm struggling to stay awake and am also a bit creaky following an afternoon of lumberjilling, so I'm going to head off to the Land of Nod via the intermediate stations of Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


right behind you, just had my 2nd helpings of Thanksgiving feast & deserts


----------



## rockyroller (26 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I'll do a cold start test again when we get back home later


gave it a test start & let it run on it's own for 5-7 minutes. the cold Camry started & kept running on it's own, then the high idle kicked in on it's own, then settled back down after a cpl minutes on it's own. never had to throttle it to keep it going. my work is done here


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2021)

Morning windy outside
Nice 7 mile ride to deliver a letter
Time for a brew


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2021)

Morning.
Not sure what the weather is doing at the moment !  The clouds seem to be doing a whistle stop tour and are just eyeing up the situation before letting go .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Funny you should say that, Tina was just telling me the same thing.
> 
> Now, Morten Harkett says he wants to take on me? Does he mean take me on? What does he mean?!


Is he applying for a job that you posted ?  Perhaps he is applying for the job you posted in a local shop window for someone to find something for you ? His group seemed to be very good at finding things . Aha !


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2021)

First cuppa went down well
Just about raining now 
Wet and windy weekend ahead so won't be many miles


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Nov 2021)

Today is my last day working at my current location before I’m assigned elsewhere next week. The best way to describe my last three weeks is organised chaos (without much of the organised). It’s been equal parts enjoyable and frustrating.

I have that annoying, but apt song by D:REAM playing in my head.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Nov 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> God save the queen?


Does remind me of the English guy who went to a Trade Fair in Paris with hats emblazoned with a Union Jack and wondered why he did not make any sales.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Nov 2021)

Only one very early ferry sailing to and from Oban this morning due to the weather forecast. Review at midday. Not too bad where I am so far as just a bit windy but sunshine at the moment. 
Calmac say day trips are not advised.
This means no couriers or post today. Hermes say my new shoes from Chain Reaction/Wiggle have been at their Derby depot since last Saturday. The local courier who could have them only delivers Friday and Tuesday at the moment.


----------



## tyred (26 Nov 2021)

It is very wet and windy with a gale warning for the afternoon.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2021)

Sun's temporarily shining here in Hamtun. I'm taking my waterproofs to work, though..


----------



## mybike (26 Nov 2021)

Today is Chewsday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> It is very wet and windy with a gale warning for the afternoon.


''Violent,'' ''storm'' and ''severe'' all got a mention on the morning shipping forecast. There was also a couple of mentions of hurricanes. I didn't catch all the details but I headed straight for shelter in Pillowhaven.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2021)

Sun's not shining in Hamtun now ☁️


----------



## Jenkins (26 Nov 2021)

Thanks to a late night having been to see Holiday Ghosts & Penelope Isles in Cambridge, I appear to have slept through the worst of the rain and it's just very breezy & cold out there now. 

As it's Black Friday, how many pointless emails mentioning it have you deleted so far today? I'm up to 33 over 2 email accounts.


----------



## mybike (26 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ''Violent,'' ''storm'' and ''severe'' all got a mention on the morning shipping forecast. There was also a couple of mentions of hurricanes. I didn't catch all the details but I headed straight for shelter in Pillowhaven.



Heard the wind & rain when the alarm woke me to walk the dog - had another 1/4 hour.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2021)

Flea in the ear for me passed on to someone else


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Nov 2021)

Royal Mail are now only 1 hour and 12 minutes away from missing their 4 hour delivery window.

Oops, delivered before I could hit send! I can now leave the premises.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2021)

I'm currently sitting in the truck while the mechanic... Sorry.. Vehicle Technician changes the mudguard on the trailer as it's split. 
Nice chap, but I do wish he'd stop whistling the theme to Frozen, though!!


----------



## tyred (26 Nov 2021)

I think I need to clean my glasses.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2021)

Chilly, grey and very blustery here chez Casa Reynard. It is currently raining.

I slept really well (extra fleece throw on the bed helped) and overslept a bit. Oops. Anyways, I had a lovely walk this morning with my friend and her two dogs. We managed to avoid the rain, but it was a full hat, coat, scarf and gloves job. 

This afternoon, I need to make a couple of parcels, and then head off to Littleport to the Post Office to send those. The VED also wants paying. And need to make the follow-up appt at the quack for the parental unit that she forgot to make the other day.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2021)

Had a sammich with lox & a schmear, a pear, a tangerine and two 

It has only just stopped raining. Went so dark while I was having my lunch that it felt like it was so much later than it was. I hope the mundaners who are in the path of Storm Arwen will stay safe.


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2021)

Heres one for @Reynard


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> Heres one for @Reynard




Thanks! 

It has been doing the rounds for a while, but it's no less funny for that...


----------



## dave r (26 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It has been doing the rounds for a while, but it's no less funny for that...



It came up on my facebook page this afternoon so I thought I'd share, very funny.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> It came up on my facebook page this afternoon so I thought I'd share, very funny.



It is, isn't it?  Anyone who's been owned by a cat will totally "get" it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> It is, isn't it?  Anyone who's been owned by a cat will totally "get" it


There was an article about keeping warm at home that reappeared on the front page of the Guardian website yesterday. It ended with the words:

''Finally, train the cat to sit on you at all times.''

I was left thinking ''You've never had a cat, have you?''


----------



## oldwheels (26 Nov 2021)

Hermes still insist they are processing my parcel at their main depot.
A short while ago my door opened and a shout of "parcel" followed by door shutting. 
Sure enough to my surprise my new cycling shoes have arrived. Must have come to the island yesterday or perhaps on the small ferry today tho' that would be a bit risky.
Had to go uo the garden to the main shed for some tools and it was not a bad day to be out. Bitterly cold wind and occasional hail showers but nothing like as bad as the east coast seems to be.
The sun on the front and wind at the back of the house keeps the temperature indoors reasonable so just lit the furnace for the evening warmth.


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Nov 2021)

Just had my booster.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2021)

Another working week completed for me


----------



## Jenkins (26 Nov 2021)

Another 4.5 hours to go until my working week is finished.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2021)

Errands done and dusted. But my, isn't it  out there!

Defrosting with a  by the fire.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There was an article about keeping warm at home that reappeared on the front page of the Guardian website yesterday. It ended with the words:
> 
> ''Finally, train the cat to sit on you at all times.''
> 
> I was left thinking ''You've never had a cat, have you?''



Madam Poppy shares my onesie.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2021)

Time for me to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2021)

We have a light snow shower at the moment.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2021)

The girls had Felix AGAIL with Trout & green beans.

I had the last of the parsnip soup, then beef casserole, kale fried with bacon and bread & butter on the side.


----------



## midlife (26 Nov 2021)

Storm Arwen seems to have given us a body swerve....


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2021)

Slush is descending from the sky. I had a very chilly bike ride.. ❄️


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2021)

I've absolutely no idea what it's doing outside, as all the curtains are drawn and I'm hunkered down for the night.

T'is cold though, as the storage heaters are only tepid and I've had to break out the pink fluffy socks.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Nov 2021)

There are some parts of me that are still warming up from the ride home.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> There are some parts of me that are still warming up from the ride home.


Are there parts that you may feel you've lost?


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Are there parts that you may feel you've lost?



Hmmm, what's more worrying? Loss or shrinkage?


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2021)

Anyways, I want a  so time to go put the kettle on.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, what's more worrying? Loss or shrinkage?


I was thinking fingers and toes, what about you?


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> I was thinking fingers and toes, what about you?



I was most definitely NOT thinking about fingers and toes...


----------



## DCLane (27 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I was most definitely NOT thinking about fingers and toes...



Earlobes?


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2021)

I have a  and some toast.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Nov 2021)

1st snow of the year. always makes me feel childish


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2021)

Well, when I say toast, I really mean a cheese toastie...


----------



## rockyroller (27 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Another 4.5 hours to go until my working week is finished.


it's 5 o'clock somewhere ...


----------



## rockyroller (27 Nov 2021)

dinner was roasted acorn squash, roasted brussel sprouts, grilled chicken sausage & left over mashed potatoes


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2021)

An early night for muggins.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Jenkins (27 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Are there parts that you may feel you've lost?


Not so much lost as gone into hiding.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I was most definitely NOT thinking about fingers and toes...


As long as you're only thinking of them and not incorporating them in your dreams


----------



## Jenkins (27 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> Earlobes?


At least the Buff could cover these!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Nov 2021)

The wind and rain/sleet/hail* is hitting the windows fiercely.

*delete as appropriate for whichever 5-minute period you happen to be reading this


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2021)

A damp blustery day outside


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2021)

Last night in Hamtun. Roads'll be closed by now, I reckon!


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2021)

Morning .
Wet and windy here .
Georgie played a bit of knock the car off the track , a mouthful of food and then we played football in the kitchen. He likes it if we take it in turns to pass the ball to one another . He also likes tearing after it along the kitchen floor .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 619589
> 
> 
> Last night in Hamtun. Roads'll be closed by now, I reckon!


Were the natives hurling spears at you ?


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I was most definitely NOT thinking about fingers and toes...



In that case the shrinkage became permanent many years ago and its things dropping off thats the worry now.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2021)

First cuppa has been drunk
Can't be @rsed to do much


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2021)

I've just been downstairs to make some more  and had a mint spy whilst I was there . Another game of football took place . It was one way of distracting him from attacking my feet .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2021)

How grey is your weather ?
On a scale of 1 to 50 can you rate how grey your weather is ?
I think mine could be 5 or 45 !


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Nov 2021)

High 30's here. Good day for reading.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2021)

Just seen a snow flurry !


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> How grey is your weather ?
> On a scale of 1 to 50 can you rate how grey your weather is ?
> I think mine could be 5 or 45 !


Lightish grey..


----------



## midlife (27 Nov 2021)

Wind has blown a tree down onto our power lines. (in next doors garden). Electric people called. Still have electric until they turn it off!!


----------



## oldwheels (27 Nov 2021)

Got wakened about 0600 this morning by flashing lights going past. Gritting lorry which we never used to have up here but with dozens of new houses there is enough traffic to justify this nowadays. 
I used to have some "interesting " trips on winter mornings going to work about 0730 down a steep right angle bend. Bottom gear and no braking and I still ended up going down backwards once with no control whatsoever.
Light dusting of snow but less wind and a watery sun breaking through.
Going nowhere today.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2021)

Snowed really hard here for about 30 minutes, it's now melting. Currently sat on the exercise bike Zwifting.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2021)

The worst of the weather seems to have missed us. The wind is a bit boisterous and the clouds appear to be on fast-forward, though. 
It's looking like an indoor day.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2021)

I've reorganised the freezer. Found a tray of falafels lurking behind the ice cream. 
I don't think they're supposed to be _that _out of date!! 😂


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2021)

Nuts have been toasted


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Nuts have been toasted


Sitting in front of the fire?


----------



## pawl (27 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Nuts have been toasted




Ouch


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Nov 2021)

My wife has finally had enough of me borrowing her hair dryer to dry my wet shoes - she's ordered a shoe dryer. Hopefully, it'll come tomorrow. And based on the last few months of borrowing said hair dryer, the shoe dryer is going to get quite a bit of use.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Nov 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My wife has finally had enough of me borrowing her hair dryer to dry my wet shoes - she's ordered a shoe dryer. Hopefully, it'll come tomorrow. And based on the last few months of borrowing said hair dryer, the shoe dryer is going to get quite a bit of use.


Be interested to hear what you think of it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Nuts have been toasted


So put them away and let someone else sit by the fire!


----------



## mybike (27 Nov 2021)

Above freezing, but the wind chill made it feel really cold. Branch down across someone's drive and lots of twigs across footpath.


----------



## Tribansman (27 Nov 2021)

Hardy Mini T was at his Cyclo Cross session this morning. Was a bitter wind...not the best morning to be standing around waiting for 2 hours 🥶

Hot water bottle and a brew is bringing back the feeling to my hands and feet!

Hoping the wind keeps the frost/ice away this evening as planning a long ride tomorrow


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2021)

I'm extremely proud to be able to announce that I successfully navigated Black Friday without spending any money. The 10-or-so emails mentioning Black Friday that I received have all been consigned to the bin.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2021)

I too have gotten through Black Friday without buying anything, except for groceries. Grocery stores were quite empty.


----------



## Speicher (27 Nov 2021)

I intended to avoid buying anythiing on Black Friday. I must have been doing well ignoring it, and forgot it was yesterday.

 I bought myself a calendar directly from Colin Prior, not from the big river or elsewhere.

Colin Prior | SHOP


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2021)

Grey, cold, rainy and blowing a hoolie here chez Casa Reynard. I will leave going out to check for fainted trees till tomorrow.

I am curled up with a hot water bottle and a  while listening to Arsenal v Newcastle streaming on one laptop and watching the curling on the other.

Do have to pop to Tesco later, but other than that, it's a day for doing a stayputnik.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Nov 2021)

woke this morning to this on the windshields. the downside of winter


----------



## rockyroller (27 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> I intended to avoid buying anythiing on Black Friday. I must have been doing well ignoring it, and forgot it was yesterday.
> 
> I bought myself a calendar directly from Colin Prior, not from the big river or elsewhere.
> 
> ...


nice! our Son might let his Mom & I take him coat shopping


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Not so much lost as gone into hiding.



I was on the right track, then... 



Jenkins said:


> As long as you're only thinking of them and not incorporating them in your dreams



Didn't dream at all last night. Fell into bed at half 2, the next thing I know, it's 11 am...


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2021)

My turmeric & ginger teabag split when I was stirring it in the mug 😔


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2021)

Didn't buy anything yesterday either.

I have bought something today though - the August 1984 issue of Short Circuit Magazine.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Nov 2021)

Toasting nuts?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Toasting nuts?
> View attachment 619646


Is that you? 🤔


----------



## oldwheels (27 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is that you? 🤔


I would never wear socks that colour with my kilt. Wrong tartan as well.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Sitting in front of the fire?


Not quite as simple as that


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I would never wear socks that colour with my kilt. Wrong tartan as well.


I have a book of Tartans 😊


----------



## oldwheels (27 Nov 2021)

Strange I noticed that picture on twitter about a week ago and kept it as I thought this forum would be sure to have a suitable bit to put it on.


----------



## carpiste (27 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You'll be glad to know for your drive tomorrow, Bill Withers assures us that it's going to be a lovely day.


Oh how wrong could Mr Withers be!
I ended up having to camp out for 2 1/2 hours at the service station on the M6 toll road! There was sleet, rain, a lot of wind as soon as I got off the tunnel but when I got to the toll road I went from a steady 70 to an uncomfortable 30mph within 2 miles! Lucky for me I had planned ahead and had my 4 season sleeping bag with me which was a nice bonus 
Back home, bit of a kip, lunch and watching the ladies rubgby  Not sure when I`ll be taking the bike out though!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Nov 2021)

Made and consumed some tomato soup and now a batch of mince pies in the oven, still using up the out of date mincemeat


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Made and consumed some tomato soup and now a batch of mince pies in the oven, still using up the out of date mincemeat


I think it's called vintage mincemeat.


----------



## tyred (27 Nov 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Made and consumed some tomato soup and now a batch of mince pies in the oven, still using up the out of date mincemeat


Put it on Ebay as retro mincemeat and sell it for a silly high price.


----------



## tyred (27 Nov 2021)

I think that winter has arrived. Some heavy hail showers and it is


----------



## oldwheels (27 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I have a book of Tartans 😊


I don't have a book but my present kilt was identified by a kiltmaker when it was being extended due to having shrunk a bit round the waist.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Nov 2021)

Very wet and stormy outside.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2021)

Stilton & chutney sandwich, a tangerine, a pear and two 

Now sat by the fire watching the snooker.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2021)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2021)

Apparently, I'm entitled to wear the McKay kilt. Unfortunately, I've never met a McKay willing to let me wear his.


----------



## carpiste (27 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 619657
> 
> 
> View attachment 619658


I wonder if Messrs Johnston and Bacon have a tartan?


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2021)

Just topped up the wood bins.

Man, it's grim out there. Still blowing around 40 or so, although it's due to calm down in the next couple of hours.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 619657
> 
> 
> View attachment 619658


Problem with all those books is that they simplicate. On Mull for example there are several branches of the same clan all with slightly different spelling.
I do have a family tartan but I suspect complete fiction. The other one I could be entitled to is Macleod but which branch as they all have different tartans?
The whole nonsense was invented by Sir Walter Scott the writer for some kingly visit by some George or other.
I am not a purist.


----------



## carpiste (27 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Problem with all those books is that they simplicate. On Mull for example there are several branches of the same clan all with slightly different spelling.
> I do have a family tartan but I suspect complete fiction. The other one I could be entitled to is Macleod but which branch as they all have different tartans?
> The whole nonsense was invented by Sir Walter Scott the writer for some kingly visit by some George or other.
> *I am not a purist.*


Is Purist a family tartan or is it a religion? 😄


----------



## carpiste (27 Nov 2021)

Well, it`s been a long day. Nothing on tv so I think it`s a very early night!






Boing!


----------



## Jenkins (27 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> How grey is your weather ?
> On a scale of 1 to 50 can you rate how grey your weather is ?
> I think mine could be 5 or 45 !


Up until early afternoon I'd have given it a 5 or lower with bright sunshine, stiff breeze, bloody cold. After that it was nearer 50 with thick cloud, heavy rain & lights on in the house from 2pm.

This fitted in with my plans for the day though, An hour outside weeding & then digging over the border in the front garden followed by an afternoon in the shed bike fettling.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Nov 2021)

I've decided to miss my evening ride. There's a cold north wind blowing. I hate that. Hardy kilt-wearing Scotsmen may now sneer.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Is Purist a family tartan or is it a religion? 😄


Nearer to a religion as some things just ask not to be taken seriously.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> At least the Buff could cover these!


You ride in the buff, no wonder you were cold.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> How grey is your weather ?
> On a scale of 1 to 50 can you rate how grey your weather is ?
> I think mine could be 5 or 45 !


Not a grey day here, more a white day.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Apparently, I'm entitled to wear the McKay kilt. Unfortunately, I've never met a McKay willing to let me wear his.


What about Fulton?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about Fulton?


I think he'd get me doing porridge.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think he'd get me doing porridge.


Don't you like porridge then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Don't you like porridge then.


Porridge is fine when you do it in your own time.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Porridge is fine when you do it in your own time.


Who's time were you thinking of doing it in, are you in an alternate time?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Problem with all those books is that they simplicate. On Mull for example there are several branches of the same clan all with slightly different spelling.
> I do have a family tartan but I suspect complete fiction. The other one I could be entitled to is Macleod but which branch as they all have different tartans?
> The whole nonsense was invented by Sir Walter Scott the writer for some kingly visit by some George or other.
> I am not a purist.


Is McLeod a predominantly a Lewis name? 

Anyhow, I remember reading an account that the present day form of the kilt was devised by a Lancashire man who had found that the existing long tartans were cumbersome and inefficient when it came to his foresting workers. Time and motion tartans....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Who's time were you thinking of doing it in, are you in an alternate time?


I'll settle for after the trial.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll settle for after the trial.


Waiting until the gavel has fallen then.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2021)

Absolutely foul out there this evening. On the flip side, there was hardly anyone in Tesco, ergo plenty of bargains to be had. 

My buys included a 2kg pork leg joint, 3.6kg of tangerines, a kilo of cranberries and six boxes of Viennese whirls.

Now sitting down with a  and MOTD


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Well, it`s been a long day. Nothing on tv so I think it`s a very early night!
> View attachment 619698
> 
> 
> Boing!



Nothing?

There was snooker, curling and then MOTD. It's kept me entertained.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Apparently, I'm entitled to wear the McKay kilt. Unfortunately, I've never met a McKay willing to let me wear his.


All I get entitled to is a certain weave of a fisherman's sweater, you Scots get a whole outfit!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> All I get entitled to is a certain weave of a fisherman's sweater, you Scots get a whole outfit!


What, no McGravity kilt?


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2021)

I'm thinking of keeping the pork joint for Christmas - and stuffing it with sausagemeat, cranberries and orange. Or tangerines. I bought enough of them this evening...


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2021)

You know it's cold when one cat is sharing your onesie and the other is parked on your lap...


----------



## kayakerles (28 Nov 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> steak butty quaffed with some of this on it .... good god its thermonuclear
> View attachment 619170


Congratulations, GF, not sure if you know this or not, but the Carolina Reaper is currently the hottest pepper in the world. Now that does not mean that the hot sauce you had is THE hottest Hot sauce in the world, but I am sure it is up there. Pepper heat is measured in Scoville heat units (SHUs). Here is the chart to show the Reaper in relation to other peppers you may know. I myself love super hots, but would not go near Carolina Reapers. My favorite hot sauce I have bottled for friends in the past starts with a pound of habanero peppers in a blender, vinegar, and a touch of salt. That’s it. The sauce that this creates is certainly hot enough for me, deadly to most. Now unbelievably, it is quite a ways down the list, but I promise you that the hot sauce I described would light you up as well. Enjoy! But use super sparingly! But since you have been set on fire now already, there was no need for me to say that. 🤪🔥🔥🔥😜 I am sure your description of that sauce as “thermonuclear” fits it well!


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nothing?
> 
> There was snooker, curling and then MOTD. It's kept me entertained.



Theres not one sport that I follow in that lot. Recently I've found a sci/fi series called Earth Final Conflict by Gene Roddenberry which has been keeping me amused on these dark evenings, its not brilliant but its watchable.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2021)

Morning .
That group that finds things are on the radio at the moment . They are back at work Searching High and Low !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Nothing?
> 
> There was snooker, curling and then MOTD. It's kept me entertained.


I found that snooker was much more interesting when it was in black and white. Now why did he go for that ball ?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Toasting nuts?
> View attachment 619646


I can't quite figure out what he's doing ! 
Is he trying to put it out ? 
Trying to help the fire burn ? Or trying to fly ?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> Oh how wrong could Mr Withers be!
> I ended up having to camp out for 2 1/2 hours at the service station on the M6 toll road! There was sleet, rain, a lot of wind as soon as I got off the tunnel but when I got to the toll road I went from a steady 70 to an uncomfortable 30mph within 2 miles! Lucky for me I had planned ahead and had my 4 season sleeping bag with me which was a nice bonus
> Back home, bit of a kip, lunch and watching the ladies rubgby  Not sure when I`ll be taking the bike out though!


I didn't know Vivaldi made sleeping bags?  Must have provided an income during the quieter times .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2021)

Looks a lovely morning outside but my phone is telling me minus 2 .
So no early am ride for me and with grandparent duties from 9am till after tea another day with no miles but at least there will be plenty of smiles


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2021)

What a load of Horlicks the chap from the Rail Delivery Group just said on the Beeb just now . "We can't go around cutting down all of the trees near the track" . If they had done their jobs properly In the past then they wouldn't have had all the problems of leaves on the track causing wheels to slip , overhanging branches to hit trains or trees falling onto the lines ! In the past the trackside was kept clear, they had to them clear for the telegraph wires for one thing.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2021)

Lovely, but nippy, morning here in Hamtun. 
-2 c on the thermometer and a walk around Sywell Reservoir with No1 daughter is planned. I'm picking her up in ½hr,driving to The World's End and then public footpaths from there. 

☀ ❄ ☀


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2021)

Enjoy your walk @PeteXXX 
First cuppa drank
Need to start getting up soon


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2021)

Just fed the birds 
Bird bath is frozen for the first time this winter .


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Nov 2021)

I just caught myself humming the Mr Benn theme while making toast and coffee.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2021)

I've just had a surprise Sunday morning beer delivery!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2021)

Car park snobbery


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Nov 2021)

snow is falling... all around us... children playyyying... having fun...

doubt it will stick though.

ps. sorry about the earworm.


----------



## Tribansman (28 Nov 2021)

Hoping the ice melts away with the sunshine as planning a mid afternoon/evening long ride today. Think I'll have to stick to main roads though, should be ok as it's Sunday and most people in Herts (which is still surprisingly bumpkin-y in large parts) seem to be home for an early tea and Protestant bedtime


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Nov 2021)

Very sunny in Leicester, but it is blooming cold.


----------



## Tribansman (28 Nov 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> snow is falling... all around us... children playyyying... having fun...
> 
> doubt it will stick though.
> 
> ps. sorry about the earworm.


Stick's northern, right?
It's 'settle' down our way.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Nov 2021)

There's a Settle up here too


----------



## oldwheels (28 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I can't quite figure out what he's doing !
> Is he trying to put it out ?
> Trying to help the fire burn ? Or trying to fly ?


Not sure either but could be he has hazelnuts to be dropped into the fire.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is McLeod a predominantly a Lewis name?
> 
> Anyhow, I remember reading an account that the present day form of the kilt was devised by a Lancashire man who had found that the existing long tartans were cumbersome and inefficient when it came to his foresting workers. Time and motion tartans....


There are MacLeods on Lewis but also Sutherland where my maternal grandfather belonged. There are MacLeods of Assynt which is further west tho' still in Sutherland. My wife's mother was a MacLeod from Lewis.
There are also variations in spelling of most of these names.
I still think the present day attire was invented by Walter Scott but there are no doubt other opinions.
Not many seem to wear a kilt as everyday dress nowadays but it was not uncommon about 50 years ago and I wore one fairly often. I never went for the overdone outfits you see nowadays for weddings but a more utilitarian outfit which has been seen on this forum in the past.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Nov 2021)

Dry sunny day so far and -0.5C when I got up. A light dusting of snow on the Morvern hills but none lying here.
Not a day to be out on the road tho' as the main road down to Craignure is reported to be a sheet of ice in parts and my main trike route is higher and being a minor road unlikely to be gritted.
A gritter went past here yesterday afternoon but heard nothing passing this morning. The council had a policy at one time of not gritting at weekends but no idea what they do now.
My garden path looks ok but it can be treacherous with ice and I will need to get the salt out handy.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2021)

Doing a spelling test but allowed to make mistakes so our granddaughter can learn from our errors


----------



## midlife (28 Nov 2021)

Waiting for the snow to stop falling so I can feed the birds.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2021)

It's completely cloudless here but there can't be much warmth in the sun because the temp has only just climbed to 2 degrees C. I'm going to wrap up warm and walk to the supermarket because I'm out of fresh bread.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2021)

Lovely 5 mile walk around Sywell.. - 2c at the start.. Still only 0c when we finished.. 







With a hot choccy, too 👍


----------



## mybike (28 Nov 2021)

Snowing here, hence, fire lit.

Dog is crying at the lounge door, should I let her in to warm herself by the fire?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2021)

Having an art lesson and told to create something christmassy by our granddaughter.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2021)

mybike said:


> Snowing here, hence, fire lit.
> 
> Dog is crying at the lounge door, should I let her in to warm herself by the fire?


Yes.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2021)

It's trying desperately to be sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but it's not succeeding terribly well at it. T'is also cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey.

Anyways, last night's shopping is all put away in the utility room. Other than the chilled stuff, I left the lot in the car overnight. Although given how cold it was, I could've left the whole shebang in there without any issues.

I can see a few downed branches when looking out of the windows, so I shall go out later and hinvestigate.

The reality of buying 3.6kg of tangerines last night is sinking in. 

I may be making marmalade.

Anyways, luncheon calls.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Having an art lesson and told to create something christmassy by our granddaughter.
> 
> View attachment 619769


l like it....Christmas with more than just a hint of Spring👍


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What, no McGravity kilt?


No, my grandfather's mother's side were Dillons, and his father's side were descended from the Kennedys. Not my surname, though. All part of the tangled and confused American genealogy.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2021)

Beautifully sunny this morning.. Snow warning this afternoon.. Hey ho..


----------



## rockyroller (28 Nov 2021)

mybike said:


> Snowing here, hence, fire lit. Dog is crying at the lounge door, should I let her in to warm herself by the fire?


yes?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Nov 2021)

Now snowing quite heavily in Leicester, it better not settle, I've promised to take the eldest to work at 11pm.


----------



## pawl (28 Nov 2021)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Now snowing quite heavily in Leicester, it better not settle, I've promised to take the eldest to work at 11pm.




Snow stopped here at 3.15


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2021)

pawl said:


> Snow stopped here at 3.15



Snowing heavily in Coventry, has been all afternoon.


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> The reality of buying 3.6kg of tangerines last night is sinking in.
> 
> I may be making marmalade.
> 
> Anyways, luncheon calls.


you need to release your inner Paddington, anyone for marmalade sandwiches?


----------



## tyred (28 Nov 2021)

I had my first visit to a shop in over a month today and thing I got carried away with buying myself a few teats 

I think I will watch Countryfile.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2021)

Had a sausage, bacon & cheese pannini and two  for lunch.

No major storm damage here, just a few broken branches.

Log bins in the house all topped up.

Now have a  and a yum yum.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> I had my first visit to a shop in over a month today and thing I got carried away with buying myself a few teats
> 
> I think I will watch Countryfile.



Ah. You had a few snaccidents...


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2021)

dave r said:


> you need to release your inner Paddington, anyone for marmalade sandwiches?



Marmalade bread & butter pudding is very good...


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Marmalade bread & butter pudding is very good...



Not something I've experienced, sounds lovely.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> I had my first visit to a shop in over a month today and thing I got carried away with buying myself a few teats
> 
> I think I will watch Countryfile.


Which teats did you get? 🤔


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Which teats did you get? 🤔



Lactating ones?


----------



## carpiste (28 Nov 2021)

Last nights sleep was remarkable, not mundane! Solid kip, no waking up for a pee break 
Weather, like most places was/is cold, snow covered and unsuitable for any kind of fun/comfy cycling 
My team won and Utd, for once, did us a favour and managed a draw 
Now it`s time to trawl through the posts


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Nov 2021)

Time for a brew, going to have a milky coffee rather than tea.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Stick's northern, right?
> It's 'settle' down our way.


"Stick" is when it's cold enough not to melt.
"Settle" is when it's been at it a while. Often a sign there's more to come.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Nov 2021)

I've been informed that work has been cancelled tomorrow due to the weather. So I have been kindly given a list of jobs to do by my lady love. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Nov 2021)

No snow, no ice just clear skies and a bitterly cold breeze in this corner of Suffolk. 

Kept myself warm in the morning by ironing uniform ready to take to work tomorrow, followed by doing the vacuuming. I then made the mistake of biking up to Ipswich to get some milk and food for work - the 10 miles outwards almost directly into the 15-20mph north westerly was probably the hardest work I've done in some time. Coming home on a different and more sheltered road meant only limited tailwind benefit.


----------



## carpiste (28 Nov 2021)

I have discovered, via the tinterweb, that you can use cat litter as a fuel for a kelly kettle 
It turns out that some brands are made from various types of sawdust! So a bit of cotton wool and hand sanitiser as a starter and wood pellets( cat litter) and you`re ready to go for an outdoors tea/coffee or a hot meal


----------



## Jenkins (28 Nov 2021)

Time for a mug of hot chocolate and to put the recycling bin out while the milk is being nuked - who says men can't multitask.

Early shift next week - I'm not looking forward to Monday morning's 05:30 alarm, especially as it's forecast to be another very cold one.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Nov 2021)

I have been informed I am driving my wife to work in the morning. We leave at 5:25AM apparently


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2021)

Had the last of the beef stew this evening, accompanied by triple-cooked chips and cauliflower cheese. 

Now watching the snooker.


----------



## Tribansman (28 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> "Stick" is when it's cold enough not to melt.
> "Settle" is when it's been at it a while. Often a sign there's more to come.


Didnt realise it was quite that nuanced.

Immaterial here (Hertfordshire) at the moment as only had a couple of paltry snow showers. Mini T wants to go sledging, he's very jealous of his northern peers!


----------



## Tribansman (28 Nov 2021)

Just got back from a bracing 55 miles.
Ice slush in my water bottle time I got home!
Thawing out with a brew and mince pie. Suddenly feeling a bit festive


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Didnt realise it was quite that nuanced.
> 
> Immaterial here (Hertfordshire) at the moment as only had a couple of paltry snow showers. Mini T wants to go sledging, he's very jealous of his northern peers!


It can't settle until/unless it starts sticking.

It's head South anyway.


----------



## Tribansman (28 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> It can't settle until/unless it starts sticking.


My logic was:
settling = falling on the ground and staying ('settling') there
melting/not settling = just turning to water 

Must admit, when I worked in Manchester I never heard any reference to settling, just whether it would stick and it 'really sticking now'

You may wonder why I care so much. Well, dialect terms for the white stuff is snow trivial matter to me


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

Tribansman said:


> My logic was:
> settling = falling on the ground and staying ('settling') there
> melting/not settling = just turning to water
> 
> ...


Well, that's on the other side t'Pennines, what else would you expect!


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> I have discovered, via the tinterweb, that you can use cat litter as a fuel for a kelly kettle
> It turns out that some brands are made from various types of sawdust! So a bit of cotton wool and hand sanitiser as a starter and wood pellets( cat litter) and you`re ready to go for an outdoors tea/coffee or a hot meal


*Top Tip*
Use fresh, not recycled.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2021)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and MOTD


Not too much MOTD at this time of night.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not too much MOTD at this time of night.



Well, the Spuds fixture at Turf Moor was snowed off...


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, the Spuds fixture at Turf Moor was snowed off...


T'were only a bit of snow


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2021)

I think I have a nice portable studio set up and tested finally, all the monolights for photography work well, and I was able to source some replacement bulbs and get them to work. I also have got all the raw materials for reflectors and stands for reflectors, and found two old light stands as well. I also have an old cast off laptop to work for my needs, mainly photo storage and movie and music playing. I may also use it for gaming. I have arranged for a new refrigerator, as our old one is about to give up the ghost, and got a few errands done over the holiday. I may have all the major requirements done and dusted for the short term future.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2021)

Right, I'm going to have an early one.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2021)

Tribansman said:


> My logic was:
> settling = falling on the ground and staying ('settling') there
> melting/not settling = just turning to water
> 
> ...



Some of your questions may get a frosty reception. Will you just plough on regardless?


----------



## slowmotion (29 Nov 2021)

A small visitor just scurried across the kitchen floor. Maybe they are feeling the cold outside.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Nov 2021)

Son is torture to have make decisions, but he didn't leave w/o letting me buy him a new jacket & coat


----------



## rockyroller (29 Nov 2021)

found a neat handmade shelter while riding in the forest today


----------



## rockyroller (29 Nov 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I have been informed I am driving my wife to work in the morning. We leave at 5:25AM apparently


enjoy your nap!


----------



## Tribansman (29 Nov 2021)

Speicher said:


> Some of your questions may get a frosty reception. Will you just plough on regardless?


Yep, will show grit and determination. Hopefully will be seen as friendly banter and not sledging, otherwise will be skating on thin ice with you and your fellow mods


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2021)

Looks frosty outside
Thankfully no more snow
Monday again


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Looks frosty outside
> Thankfully no more snow
> Monday again


Same here, Monday is on a roll . I wonder how many other places have Monday happening today


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2021)

I think it's Monday here, too, but I haven't looked yet.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I think it's Monday here, too, but I haven't looked yet.



Better check quickly 
First cuppa has been drunk
Only a couple of more days then hopefully an Ernie visit


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2021)

Yep. Checked outside, and the calendar, it's Monday..


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2021)

Morning.
Ooh! There is a red sky ! 
We have had a frost overnight.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2021)

My morning radio news has been suspended after ''evacuate the building'' alarms started going off over the live transmission. It's all pre-recorded items at the moment on BBC Radio 4.


----------



## Tribansman (29 Nov 2021)

Still Sunday chez Tribansman, not at work today


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2021)

The sky has now turned yellow and it is spreading .
I forgot to put the food down for Georgie !  Mind you, he seemed to be more interested in going out and so I completely forgot it .
He was a very naughty boy yesterday ! I wondered what he had with him when he came in to the living room .  It was a Robin !  I managed to separate them and the Robin flew straight into the kitchen and straight into the glass door . I shut the door to the rooms so Georgie couldn't catch the bird again whilst I tried to find it . I found the Robin hiding in our cat box . I picked up the box , opened the door and the Robin flew off . I hope the Robin wasn't hurt .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Nov 2021)

My lady love decided I was taking her to work this morning at 5 AM as she didn’t fancy driving on icy roads. It was -4.5C


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Nov 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My lady love decided I was taking her to work this morning at 5 AM as she didn’t fancy driving on icy roads. It was -4.5C


Going to work is bad enough but going to work at 5AM is inhuman , no one should have to do that especially in winter !!


----------



## oldwheels (29 Nov 2021)

Temp risen to 3C here this morning and a bit dull and overcast with high probability of rain.
The boat which vanished from it's mooring has been found at the bottom of the sea underneath the mooring. No clue at present as to any reason but faulty seacocks are a favourite and you have to remember to close them all when leaving the boat.
Trip to the dump I think today and stop at he farm shop for sausages.
If rain off at lunch time may get a trike run.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2021)

Bird's have been fed 
We have just tidyed up after having our granddaughter for the day yesterday , pretty sure that we will be finding glitter for the next few weeks


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2021)

It was a mouse .
It ain't no more !


----------



## mybike (29 Nov 2021)

What's a Monday?

Temperature dropped overnight, pavements were mostly clear but lots of ice around, hence dog got a short walk & then ~15 minutes for chasing the ball in the garden. The temperature has risen a bit since.


----------



## mybike (29 Nov 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My lady love decided I was taking her to work this morning at 5 AM as she didn’t fancy driving on icy roads. It was -4.5C



So you had to do the return journey!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Nov 2021)

mybike said:


> So you had to do the return journey!


Yes, and then I have to go and collect her this afternoon. Hopefully, it will be a wee bit warmer than it was this morning!


----------



## rockyroller (29 Nov 2021)

Happy Monday!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Nov 2021)

I've just come to the conclusion that SW France is not far enough south for me it is snowing here !! Has the world gone mad


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Nov 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2021)

Bright and very cold here chez Casa Reynard.

Did some paperwork and made mushroom soup this morning.

Now time for luncheon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2021)

Well, the heating contractors have picked a fine day for turning the whole block's heating off! I'm thankful for my thick merino socks.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2021)

Had a sandwich with stilton & chutney, a tangerine, a pear and two 

Now off to see to some firewood in a bit...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2021)

The heating's back on!


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2021)

I have warmed myself up rather thoroughly sorting out the fuel for my heating 

Dragged in a stash of deadfall of just under arm-thickness variety and that's stacked on the trestle ready for sawing up, and then I split a wheelbarrow load of seasoned logs - a mix of mulberry, ash and sloe. Half have been deposited in the house, half in the garage.

I'm ready for a nice  and a bit of time in front of the telly watching the snooker.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2021)

I was watching a trailer for Superman . Nobody has really explained how he manages to fly so I can only assume that he eats a lot of baked beans .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2021)

My brother has had a problem with his pension . He received £20,000 from a private scheme and like a good little boy informed the tax man .
This was some time ago . Since February he has not received his state pension and has been drawing from that money . He assumed that it was something to do with the tax man and has been trying to contact them since Thursday . He managed to get some good news from the tax man today and discovered that it wasn't them who had been taking his money . They said that it must be the pensions people and gave him a contact number . He rang them today and they said that they can't find any records for him . Apparently they have had a new computer system or software installed. I wonder if it is the same as the Post Office Counter's system .


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2021)

It's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2021)

Scampi, chips & peas for tea.. 🦐


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Nov 2021)

55 minutes sat in the car waiting for my daughter. Another 35 minutes to go.

It’s a bit chilly.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Scampi, chips & peas for tea.. 🦐


I could handle that ... running on empty since a cheese n ham toastie at about 1pm


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2021)

Cats fed and I've just had a big bowl of cream of mushroom soup.

Bitsas for the rest, will go and see what's in the fridge that's in danger of developing language skills...


----------



## Jenkins (29 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> *Looks frosty outside*
> Thankfully no more snow
> Monday again


It most certainly was - at least the main roads had been gritted overnight so not too bad on the way in, apart from the sub-zero cold. And with the possibility of ice, the batteries failing on the 'to see with' light weren't a problem as I avoided the unlit country lane that I normally use. Definately needed the coffee when I got in to the office.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Nov 2021)

And I've just had to pop out to the shed because I forgot to bring in the batteries from the light to charge them when I go home from work.

Yet another senior moment


----------



## tyred (29 Nov 2021)

The driver that knocked me off my bike is going to be charged with careless driving.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, the heating contractors have picked a fine day for turning the whole block's heating off! I'm thankful for my thick merino socks.


Think what it'd be like at minus five outside, no electric and 12 floors up, on a windy night. Then add the intermittent nature of the power supply into the mix.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Think what it'd be like at minus five outside, no electric and 12 floors up, on a windy night. Then add the intermittent nature of the power supply into the mix.


Yes, I know. I have no real grounds to complain. It was just that they'd picked a fine time to turn the heating off.

And I feel for the guys still without electricity.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, I know. I have no real grounds to complain. It was just that they'd picked a fine time to turn the heating off.
> 
> And I feel for the guys still without electricity.


All electric heating in the local flats as well.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2021)

Ended up having steamed salmon, the rest of last night's chips and a helping of cauliflower cheese.


----------



## fossyant (29 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ended up having steamed salmon, the rest of last night's chips and a helping of cauliflower cheese.



Love cauiflower cheese !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Love cauiflower cheese !


Me too. Helpings need no help!


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2021)

Last week I bagged the August 1984 issue of Short Circuit with the race reports from that year's Spedeweekend at Ipswich (World Hot-Rods & National Superstox) on the Bay of E

This evening I scored the programme for that meeting. 

Happy little Reynard, as it was Paul Warwick's first really big win in Superstox, where he scooped the National title. And as a blue-top at that. A fabby little addition to my archive dare I say so myself.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> The driver that knocked me off my bike is going to be charged with careless driving.


That's good news. Will you have to appear?


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Love cauiflower cheese !





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Me too. Helpings need no help!



I'll have to make more, next time, and trebuchet a portion over.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'll have to make more, next time, and trebuchet a portion over.


I'll put the caulicatchers out!


----------



## tyred (29 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> That's good news. Will you have to appear?


Only if he refuses the fixed penalty notice and insists on going to court to dispute it.

If he accepts it and pays the fine within the proper time period I won't need to do anything.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> Only if he refuses the fixed penalty notice and insists on going to court to dispute it.
> 
> If he accepts it and pays the fine within the proper time period I won't need to do anything.


Where's the bike been since?


----------



## tyred (29 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> Where's the bike been since?


I have it in the shed with nice shiny new wheel fitted. They also replaced all the brake pads for reasons unknown as the ones that were on it were barely half-worn.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2021)

Just put in a Zooplus order for litter and dry food.

20% off a 10kg sack of Royal Canin isn't to be sniffed at. Combo of a Black Friday deal and a voucher they sent me.


----------



## DCLane (29 Nov 2021)

After a tough day at work I came home to son no. 2 having cooked. He'd cooked rice and put some lemon juice plus dollops of lemon curd in: very nice, as were the veggies he'd sliced and pan-fried.

SWMBO slipped on ice at the hospital where she works. Just cuts and bruises, plus she didn't need to go far for treatment.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> After a tough day at work I came home to son no. 2 having cooked. He'd cooked rice and put some lemon juice plus dollops of lemon curd in: very nice, as were the veggies he'd sliced and pan-fried.
> 
> SWMBO slipped on ice at the hospital where she works. Just cuts and bruises, plus she didn't need to go far for treatment.


She okay, injured pride aside?


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> SWMBO slipped on ice at the hospital where she works. Just cuts and bruises, plus she didn't need to go far for treatment.



Well, that's the upsides that she didn't have to go far. I do recommend an additional prescription of chocolate. 

Hope she mends quickly.


----------



## DCLane (29 Nov 2021)

classic33 said:


> She okay, injured pride aside?



Bruised, with a bashed elbow but otherwise fine. Her patients were still cared for.

We've got a set of shoe covers for ice and she'd forgotten them.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2021)

Dunno why they call it a funny bone... Cos when you whack yourself there, it sure as hell isn't funny...


----------



## carpiste (29 Nov 2021)

I tried Pluto tv in the wee small hours of this morning. It is free and easy to add to your pc or get it on a firestick. I watched some K1 fighting and right now I`m watching Laurel & Hardy 😄 
Grayson Perry was, as usual, very entertaining on C4`s "Along for the ride" It`s nice that at least one of the guests is an obviously regular cyclist!


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2021)

I have a  and a large croissant.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2021)

Right, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Nov 2021)

Dark out!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Nov 2021)

All ready for work. Now I only have to chivvy the kids along. It's like herding cats.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2021)

Morning nice 7 miles just completed first ride for 7 days and I had 45 minutes spare.
First cuppa has been drunk.
Cat has been fed .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2021)

Morning.
When I woke up I thought it was Sunday ! I then thought it was Monday. My wife then told me it was Tuesday. 
Doesn't time fly when you get old !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> I tried Pluto tv in the wee small hours of this morning. It is free and easy to add to your pc or get it on a firestick. I watched some K1 fighting and right now I`m watching Laurel & Hardy 😄
> Grayson Perry was, as usual, very entertaining on C4`s "Along for the ride" It`s nice that at least one of the guests is an obviously regular cyclist!


I thought it was a good laugh last night . I tried looking up how old David was and came across a Guardian review of the programme . They thought it was carp ! It shows that you can't believe what they write in the papers . 
I'm still trying to figure what make of bike he has . The badge looks a bit like a Raleigh .


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2021)

@Illaveago Reading the Grauniad.. There's your problem


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2021)

@DCLane GWS SWMBO


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2021)

'Our' hedgehog isn't hibernating yet 🦔


----------



## DCLane (30 Nov 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'm still trying to figure what make of bike he has . The badge looks a bit like a Raleigh .



It's a Raleigh Club frameset from 1989 and covered on here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/david-odohertys-bike-in-channel-4-cycling-programme.281637/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Nov 2021)

They've closed the road for resurfacing without letting anybody know. So I can't leave the estate by car, people can't get in, and they can't start the resurfacing because of all the cars parked on the road. They were busy calculating how many ''lifters'' they were going to need when I went down to survey the chaos.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2021)

DCLane said:


> It's a Raleigh Club frameset from 1989 and covered on here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/david-odohertys-bike-in-channel-4-cycling-programme.281637/



Its similar to the one I had.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2021)

I was thinking about the poor people who are still without power due to the storms. Then I wondered, how many of them have electric vehicles which need charging ? I was thinking that some people could become totally trapped in these situations as we become more reliant on electricity for transport . I think we should still keep hybrids as an alternative means .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @Illaveago Reading the Grauniad.. There's your problem


I just thought I would read it to see their opinion of it . I thought they were talking a load of things you put your oars in !


----------



## oldwheels (30 Nov 2021)

Grey miserable morning and set to get worse. Viz at the moment is about half a mile but getting better as the rain gets heavier.
Never got to the dump yesterday with some rubbish nor the farm shop either. 
Did get as far as the Calmac office to book a trip next week to the optician then gave up as too wet to bother any further. At least it was easy to park at the pier office.
Try again today to get to farm shop but the vultures have probably been there before me now and nothing left.


----------



## Tribansman (30 Nov 2021)

Grey here too but much milder. Good timing as I've got my long bike commute of the week tomorrow and it's through very minor lanes so nice to have no ice risk.

Do any fellow mundaners have any experience /thoughts using studded tyres in winter, as with no car am keen to be able to keep going in all weathers...are they more for snow than ice?


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Grey here too but much milder. Good timing as I've got my long bike commute of the week tomorrow and it's through very minor lanes so nice to have no ice risk.
> 
> Do any fellow mundaners have any experience /thoughts using studded tyres in winter, as with no car am keen to be able to keep going in all weathers...are they more for snow than ice?


I've never used ice or studded tyres but have been out on icy snowy rides. I survived without them but I can see why they're a good idea.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2021)

Second cuppa has gone down well 
Jam and toast went down well
Fluffy clouds and blue sky


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Nov 2021)

I'm on a 171. Downstairs is busy and few are wearing masks. Upstairs is quiet and there's only 1 person who's not wearing a mask.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Nov 2021)

I just chucked the last of my St Agur into the last of the eggs. Cheesy scrambled eggs are great!


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2021)

Sausage rolls for lunch.. 
Not decided on dinner, yet. I'll have to rummage through the freezer and see what takes my fancy.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I've just come to the conclusion that SW France is not far enough south for me it is snowing here !! Has the world gone mad


is that where ppl talk about "the South of France" meaning beaches?


----------



## rockyroller (30 Nov 2021)

super cold this morning on the East coast of the US in Massachusetts. got to the office & having a small cup of coffee before our daily disaster picks up steam


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2021)

Mild and grey here today chez Casa Reynard.

A friend swung by this morning to pick up the rest of the Sheba cat food that my two little darlings refuse to eat. She has twelve cats, and only two of them won't eat the stuff. I re-jigged the cat food cupboard as a result.

I've also brought in the ingredients for tonight's supper and sorted out the tools I need for this afternoon's bit of DIY. Have also filled the log bins in the house.

My green wheelie bin hasn't been collected yet.

Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2021)

We've been to the Moon and back ! 

It's the furthest the Jag has been for a while !


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2021)

I've put some frost-fleece around my two Cordyline Australia's and Fire Vine.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2021)

Had two slices of bread & butter, one with confit of duck, one with stilton and chutney, a tangerine, half an avocado and two 

Off to do a bit of DIY before I get a serious case of CBA...


----------



## tyred (30 Nov 2021)

Grey, wet and windy here all day so I haven't been out for my perambulation today. 3pm and it is almost dark! 

I've read a ridiculous amount of books in the past month or so but am bored now with reading. An afternoon browsing Ebay and mentally planning projects.


----------



## tyred (30 Nov 2021)

Microsoft Edge occasionally freezes up when I am typing posts in CC. Not sure why. No issues using any other website that I've noticed.


----------



## postman (30 Nov 2021)

I have ventured in to Leeds this morning,Xmas decorations needed for party in two weeks,well Boris and his masks compulsory on transport and in shops what a load of rowlocks,every age group not wearing them.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2021)

DIY done - namely plugging the gaps that the rats have chewed in the frame for my front door.

Need to let all that dry, then add another coat of filler to smooth off and then paint.

There are a few other places where they've been chewing, but as it's cosmetic, it can wait for now. The important bit was stopping the wind whistling through a 10mm gap...


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2021)

Getting dark outside


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Nov 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Getting dark outside


Same here.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2021)

Likewise - but got the last vivid red and gold of the sunset just visible through the patchy cloud on the horizon.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2021)

Still not decided on dinner. Faggots & mash, possibly...


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2021)

Look ! The Moon!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> is that where ppl talk about "the South of France" meaning beaches?


Oh no there is a lot more to the south of France than Cannes , St Tropez Antibes etc. not to mention beautiful women and great food.


----------



## carpiste (30 Nov 2021)

I was sat looking at fishing gear and some camping/ cooking stuff on the tinterweb. The next thing I looked up and it appears MrsC had drawn the blinds, turned on the lamps and it had gone dark out! Next thing I guess I`ll have finished dinner and be ready to watch a bit of tv!


----------



## carpiste (30 Nov 2021)

England ladies are playing Latvia in a World cup qualifier.... it`s on ITV4 6.15! That`s me sorted out for a couple of hours


----------



## rockyroller (30 Nov 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oh no there is a lot more to the south of France than Cannes , St Tropez Antibes etc. not to mention beautiful women and great food.


ah OK. sounds enchanting


----------



## rockyroller (30 Nov 2021)

postman said:


> I have ventured in to Leeds this morning,Xmas decorations needed for party in two weeks,well Boris and his masks compulsory on transport and in shops what a load of rowlocks,every age group not wearing them.


our office 2nd floor is a human cesspool of anti vaxxers & anti maskers. if it was my company ...


----------



## rockyroller (30 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> I was sat looking at fishing gear and some camping/ cooking stuff on the tinterweb. The next thing I looked up and it appears MrsC had drawn the blinds, turned on the lamps and it had gone dark out! Next thing I guess I`ll have finished dinner and be ready to watch a bit of tv!


yeah the internet is a giant time-suck


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2021)

I have lit the fire and trimmed my fingernails.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> yeah the internet is a giant time-suck



I rather enjoy trawling through listings on the Bay of E...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Nov 2021)

Well, I am here shaking my head in disbelief. I've just walked into the living room and discovered my wife and daughter watching Christmas adverts on YouTube. 

It's just so, so sad 😭

Their favourite, I am being told whether I want to know or not, is the Homebase one with Dick and Angel from Escape To The Chateau.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2021)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

There may also be snooker on the telly.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Nov 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Well, I am here shaking my head in disbelief. I've just walked into the living room and discovered my wife and daughter watching Christmas adverts on YouTube.
> 
> It's just so, so sad 😭
> 
> Their favourite, I am being told whether I want to know or not, is the Homebase one with Dick and Angel from Escape To The Chateau.


Someone pull the plug on that pair of irritating do it yourself frontmen (apologies "persons")


----------



## Jenkins (30 Nov 2021)

Reynard said:


> Last week I bagged the August 1984 issue of Short Circuit with the race reports from that year's Spedeweekend at Ipswich (World Hot-Rods & National Superstox) on the Bay of E
> 
> This evening I scored the programme for that meeting.
> 
> Happy little Reynard, as it was Paul Warwick's first really big win in Superstox, where he scooped the National title. And as a blue-top at that. A fabby little addition to my archive dare I say so myself.


Don't know if you've seen this then - first of three parts from that weekend which appears to have been filmed by a fan in the back stretch grandstand. This features the drivers' parade so you may be able to spot Paul if you know the race number or car.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx_Tu7U7XnE

There is some of the racing in one of the uploaded parts


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2021)

Fabby supper of ham hock in parsley sauce, a jacket tattie and steamed greens, beans and carrots.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Don't know if you've seen this then - first of three parts from that weekend which appears to have been filmed by a fan in the back stretch grandstand. This features the drivers' parade so you may be able to spot Paul if you know the race number or car.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx_Tu7U7XnE
> 
> There is some of the racing in one of the uploaded parts




Yes, I have seen that.  I screencapped the relevant bits a fair while back.  The footage, the magazine and the programme, coupled with another document I have, fill in another nice little piece of the puzzle. 

Paul actually won the National title that year, and the footage from the Grand Parade shows he did it as a Blue Top. Must've been a seriously impressive bit of elbows-out driving, then...


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2021)

If you don't want to see the women's world Cup qualifier results against Latvia.. Look away now! 


Spoiler


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> If you don't want to see the women's world Cup qualifier results against Latvia.. Look away now!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Close! Next thing will be Leeds scoring a goal! Raphinha 90 + 3.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Nov 2021)

I can hear the rain hitting the window when the wind gusts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Nov 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I can hear the rain hitting the window when the wind gusts.


Windy here too. There's a metallic door somewhere in the block that's slamming in the wind but it could be down by the bins or up on the roof and I'm not going to do any detective work tonight.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2021)

Hatches are all battened down here chez Casa Reynard.

A  would be a rather fine thing right now.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Windy here too. There's a metallic door somewhere in the block that's slamming in the wind but it could be down by the bins or up on the roof and I'm not going to do any detective work tonight.


If it's on the roof, whose got in? Have they come to fix the electric? Or turn it off!


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2021)

I have a  and a pain au chocolat


----------



## carpiste (1 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I can hear the rain hitting the window when the wind gusts.


Exactly the same here. It started, or rather I noticed it, about 20 minutes ago when I heard things clattering in the back garden!


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2021)

Time to head off to the Land of Nod via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## carpiste (1 Dec 2021)

Same here.....






Boing....


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Dec 2021)

Morning all. Today, we have a funeral to attend. 

Funerals are sad affairs, as we all know. It's easy to forget they are a celebration of life too. A chance to remember and celebrate the life of a person who was part of our lives. A chance to say goodbye. I think the most important part of a funeral is to be there for the people closest to the deceased.

The funeral is for my father-in-law. He had been ill for a long time. 

I'm not an emotional person. In fact, in her most frustrated moments with me my wife calls me a robot. But I do my best. And I'll be there for my wife.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2021)

PPFDOTM NR


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2021)

Mind the furball as you go down the stairs 
First two jobs went well 
Cat has been fed


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR


I wonder if Ernie will visit


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2021)

Pitter patter of .... rain outside
First cuppa going down well
Only 21% left on my phone battery


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR


OH! It's pinchy punchy day !


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2021)

♻ Bin day, today.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2021)

Morning .
It is dark and damp outside. I've just put our garden waste bin out .


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2021)

Ablutions completed, including a trim with my new Remington hair clippers. 4.5 mm all over, though it looks more like 3.5 mm in the mmirror. (the old Wahls have worn out!) 

Last time actually I paid for a haircut it was about £6.50. It's possibly a bit more, now!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Dec 2021)

Had the third anti-covid vaccination yesterday. Had the best nights sleep in ages last night. Whats not to like ?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2021)

Why o why o why have I got 4 staplers, all nearly run out of staples (apart from my heavy duty stapler/nailer) and the staples I have in the draw don't fit any of them?? 🤔 😡


----------



## Asa Post (1 Dec 2021)

Waiting for the painkillers to start working. Then I have to change the bedding, including turning the mattress over


----------



## rockyroller (1 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I rather enjoy trawling through listings on the Bay of E...


oh mee too! & while at work I use it as a "taste changer" when switching from one task to another. a mental refresh if you will ...


----------



## rockyroller (1 Dec 2021)

happy December!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> If it's on the roof, whose got in? Have they come to fix the electric? Or turn it off!


The flats are a permanent building site since pre-covid days. Most likely someone forgot to shut a door when they left for the day.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The flats are a permanent building site since pre-covid days. Most likely someone forgot to shut a door when they left for the day.


And you didn't close it!

You have a clear view of more than five feet out of your Windows yet?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2021)

2 teas, 2 coffees dispatched. Laundry basket empty. There was a fire alarm test as I was taking my laundry out of the dryer. I can confirm that the alarm is excessively loud in there, also that the alarm in the corridor is slightly flatter than the one in the laundry, leading to an unpleasant discord.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> And you didn't close it!
> 
> You have a clear view of more than five feet out of your Windows yet?


Still encircled by blue plastic webbing. Well, I say encircled but that's because enrectangled isn't a word.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Still encircled by blue plastic webbing. Well, I say encircled but that's because enrectangled isn't a word.


Howabout quantum entanglement?


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 2 teas, 2 coffees dispatched. Laundry basket empty. There was a fire alarm test as I was taking my laundry out of the dryer. I can confirm that the alarm is excessively loud in there, also that the alarm in the corridor is slightly flatter than the one in the laundry, leading to an unpleasant discord.


You just reminded me I need to do my fire alarm test early next week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2021)

I've now got 7 pairs of shoes in my living room. My footwear-themed Christmas presents are proceeding apace.


----------



## tyred (1 Dec 2021)

I forgot to take my vitamin supplement this morning.


----------



## Speicher (1 Dec 2021)

I have bought a small Christmas Tree. For many years I thought about making one like this myself, but never got a round tuit.

There is room for me to add some of my own decorations. It is about 36 inches tall and 24 inches wide. Oh! and they are made in Yorkshire, in a small workshop.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2021)

Time for a break 
Raining outside


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Dec 2021)

Funeral attended this morning - nice service, good music. Followed by the wake which went well. Funerals and weddings are sometimes the only time you see some family, so it was nice to see everyone and catch up a little. 

I made arrangements to go running on Sunday morning too with one of my brother-in-laws which will be good as we haven't run together since the Chatsworth 10K in September. I better get my running shoes out and do a few K in the meantime as I have been slipping a lot recently and would like to stretch the running muscles in advance.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2021)

Blustery and showery here today chez Casa Reynard.

Much of the day has been spent running errands, but aside from a couple of less urgent bits that can wait till next week, I'm back on the level again - and so is the parental unit. Bank sorted, picked up a parcel from the sorting office, soft plastics have been recycled and other gubbins done.

That lot also included a side trip to Tesco to sort out assorted Christmas boxes for the bin and recycling bods, the postie etc. I don't like putting beers out, and money is awkward, so I have bought some nice big boxes of chocolate biskits. 

I may have bought a box for myself as well... 

Am now relaxing with a  and the snooker.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2021)

I didn't know rats eat wood filler.

Well I do now.

Hope the fecker that ate my nice neat repairs overnight now has a monster stomach ache.

I think I'm going to have to be sneaky and build up the bits they've chewed in thin layers.


----------



## DCLane (1 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have bought a small Christmas Tree. For many years I thought about making one like this myself, but never got a round tuit.
> 
> There is room for me to add some of my own decorations. It is about 36 inches tall and 24 inches wide. Oh! and they are made in Yorkshire, in a small workshop.
> 
> View attachment 620166



Not only do I have your cat, you've got my Christmas tree. Only, where are the sparkly lights that were round it?


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh mee too! & while at work I use it as a "taste changer" when switching from one task to another. a mental refresh if you will ...



I keep an archive, so I'm always on the look out for relevant stuff. Sometimes trawling can be more productive than using the search options, but it does require patience...

I like looking at bling too.  Mind, what girl doesn't?


----------



## mybike (1 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Same here.



It's dark outside here.

Raining too.


----------



## tyred (1 Dec 2021)

I'm bored reading so I think I'll watch The Chase this evening.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Dec 2021)

running to the gym, bypassing the 3 giant boxes of scones, bagels & glazed danishes on the shipping table

I've got 1/2 a PBJ sandwich in the car waiting for me ...


----------



## rockyroller (1 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've now got 7 pairs of shoes in my living room. My footwear-themed Christmas presents are proceeding apace.


Wifey has a shoe rule, buy a pair, donate a pair ... doesn't always quite work out, but it's good to have values


----------



## mybike (1 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 2 teas, 2 coffees dispatched. Laundry basket empty. There was a fire alarm test as I was taking my laundry out of the dryer. I can confirm that the alarm is excessively loud in there, also that the alarm in the corridor is slightly flatter than the one in the laundry, leading to an unpleasant discord.



The way to get round that is to do the testing, then you can make sure you're sufficiently far away.


----------



## mybike (1 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I didn't know rats eat wood filler.
> 
> Well I do now.
> 
> ...



Impregnate with poison, probably not, as you have livestock.


----------



## Speicher (1 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> Not only do I have your cat, you've got my Christmas tree. Only, where are the sparkly lights that were round it?



 Yes, the first picture I posted had sparkly lights on it, but that was just to show what it could look like, so I posted a different picture of the item I bought.


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> Impregnate with poison, probably not, as you have livestock.



Just try and find something the rats won't like and mix some with the filler.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ablutions completed, including a trim with my new Remington hair clippers. 4.5 mm all over, though it looks more like 3.5 mm in the mmirror. (the old Wahls have worn out!)
> 
> Last time actually I paid for a haircut it was about £6.50. It's possibly a bit more, now!


Rate for the ancients at the old fashioned barber I go to is £8.00


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2021)

Nice dry day for a change so got out for a trike run. Quite a lot of traffic and judging by the high speeds it was all local. They do give me plenty of space tho' so not really a problem, unlike tourists who are a total pain. 
Most of them know me anyway and give a wave in passing
Bitterly cold at 4.3C but with a strong northerly wind feels more like minus that. I had to pedal downhill and generally was at least 2 gears lower than in normal wind strength.
Still no ducks or other water birds to be seen. There used to be lots of overwintering birds but a very brave person has posted a picture of a sea eagle lifting a grebe from the water which probably explains the lack of water birds.
Given in and my living room storage heater is on. I read the meters every Saturday so I should have an idea of cost compared to the smokeless fuel I use.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2021)

It's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Dec 2021)

I had to get a taxi to my mother's today because i had a box too big to take by bike.... £9.00 (!!!)... for a one way trip going a mere three miles


----------



## DCLane (1 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes, the first picture I posted had sparkly lights on it, but that was just to show what it could look like, so I posted a different picture of the item I bought.



I'm now worried that @Speicher is actually Mrs DCLane in disguise on here  . And that my wife knows about all the bikes, bike parts and clothing that she's not supposed to know I've bought 

Do I pack my bags and leave now dear?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2021)

A couple of items I bought on the bay arrived this morning . They were bits to repair a Scalextric car. A bulb holder and a pair of drivers. I took the car apart and discovered that the interior was different so I removed the interior and removed the drivers and glued them in place.
I then started trying to fix another car that I had bought . It took a while to figure out what was missing . The brushes were missing but Inhad never seen that type of fitting before . I discovered that there was a small plastic disc was missing which held the brushes in place . I decided I would try to make that part . I found a plastic spreader from which I needed to cut a small circle out of . The circle needed to be about the size of a six pence. Running down the centre of the circle I had to cut a slot which almost ran from end to end , at right angles to the slot I then had to make 2 saw cuts either side to fit the brushes . It is almost done . I had to thin down the plastic as it was a bit too thick . It took me a few hours work .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> I'm now worried that @Speicher is actually Mrs DCLane in disguise on here  . And that my wife knows about all the bikes, bike parts and clothing that she's not supposed to know I've bought
> 
> Do I pack my bags and leave now dear?


So long as they are not new you are safe .
" Is that new dear ? "


----------



## carpiste (1 Dec 2021)

I went to GoOutdoors today to buy some fishing gear. I had a list in my hand for £180 worth of stuff plus the possibility of buying a holdall for around £40.
I walked through the security gate and saw a female member of staff chatting to some other staff member and she had a mask under her chin.
I walked no more than 10 metres when I saw another 2 staff members walking along an aisle towards the loading area! Mmmmm not impressed but then I turned round and the female staff member had been joined by another male..... all 3 not wearing a face covering! I had to ask if it was normal for so many staff to wander around with no thought of protecting themselves or their customers to which the last male said, " I`m exempt mate"
I dropped my basket, walked out and on the way a cashier asked if everything was ok! When I told her she wasn`t happy and said she would deal with it as she was a supervisor. Wonderful, but I passed her my shopping list and said the store had lost my custom for that day and for the future.
Once home, I reported this to customer services who apologised for any " confusion" and inconvenience caused!
Suffice to say I responded that there was NO confusion on my part and that I follow govt. guidelines.
Rant over


----------



## carpiste (1 Dec 2021)

Went shopping far too early because there`s footy on tonight.... there was a distinct lack of anything with a yellow sticker attached 
I did get a couple of packets of Persimmon though. 3 fruits for 59p


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2021)

@carpiste i salute you sir


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Just try and find something the rats won't like and mix some with the filler.


Outer copper sheath of coaxial cable.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2021)

Mushroom soup and a cheese & onion toastie for supper.

I did have a doughnut at tea time, you see...


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Outer copper sheath of coaxial cable.



I don't have a spare one of those, but I do have some offcuts of electrical wire. Might snip up some copper strands and mix it in with the filler and see how that goes.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> Went shopping far too early because there`s footy on tonight.... there was a distinct lack of anything with a yellow sticker attached
> I did get a couple of packets of Persimmon though. 3 fruits for 59p



I managed two pieces of Brie de Meaux in Tesco this morning, knocked down to half price, and half a dozen loose avocados. Those were only 10p off, but I had avocados on my shopping list.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Dec 2021)

I'm hungry.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I don't have a spare one of those, but I do have some offcuts of electrical wire. Might snip up some copper strands and mix it in with the filler and see how that goes.


It's the copper they don't like, the plastic insulation on the other hand, you could serve up with ketchup for them.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> I went to GoOutdoors today to buy some fishing gear. I had a list in my hand for £180 worth of stuff plus the possibility of buying a holdall for around £40.
> I walked through the security gate and saw a female member of staff chatting to some other staff member and she had a mask under her chin.
> I walked no more than 10 metres when I saw another 2 staff members walking along an aisle towards the loading area! Mmmmm not impressed but then I turned round and the female staff member had been joined by another male..... all 3 not wearing a face covering! I had to ask if it was normal for so many staff to wander around with no thought of protecting themselves or their customers to which the last male said, " I`m exempt mate"
> I dropped my basket, walked out and on the way a cashier asked if everything was ok! When I told her she wasn`t happy and said she would deal with it as she was a supervisor. Wonderful, but I passed her my shopping list and said the store had lost my custom for that day and for the future.
> ...



Good for you. 

Everywhere I went today, I didn't see anyone not wearing a mask.

TBH, I'd never stopped wearing a mask. If nothing else, they hide the zit that's on my nose.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> It's the copper they don't like, the plastic insulation on the other hand, you could serve up with ketchup for them.



OK, well that's definitely worth a punt, then. 

Adding copper to the filler will strengthen it as well, as it'll then act like chopped-strand mat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> I went to GoOutdoors today to buy some fishing gear. I had a list in my hand for £180 worth of stuff plus the possibility of buying a holdall for around £40.
> I walked through the security gate and saw a female member of staff chatting to some other staff member and she had a mask under her chin.
> I walked no more than 10 metres when I saw another 2 staff members walking along an aisle towards the loading area! Mmmmm not impressed but then I turned round and the female staff member had been joined by another male..... all 3 not wearing a face covering! I had to ask if it was normal for so many staff to wander around with no thought of protecting themselves or their customers to which the last male said, " I`m exempt mate"
> I dropped my basket, walked out and on the way a cashier asked if everything was ok! When I told her she wasn`t happy and said she would deal with it as she was a supervisor. Wonderful, but I passed her my shopping list and said the store had lost my custom for that day and for the future.
> ...


I think that while you as a customer have to wear a mask they as staff don't. I didn't vote for these chancers so don't expect me to defend the twattery. I walked out of a cancer research trial last week because of health staff not wearing masks. They've said they're ''reviewing'' my complaint. Breath-holding is not advisable.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2021)

Time to make a  and settle down to watch MOTD.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Outer copper sheath of coaxial cable.


Steel Wool, perhaps?


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Steel Wool, perhaps?



Well, I have a whole load of that as well, so if one doesn't work, I can always try the other...


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2021)

The copy of Motoring News I bought on the Bay of E last week has been a very useful reference for this part of the story, but it's time I put the writing away for tonight and headed off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Dec 2021)

I've just bought a new kettle.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I've just bought a new kettle.



I have just boiled our kettle


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2021)

Normal activities are starting
Looks like a frost outside
Black bin out ready for the mothership


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2021)

I'm off to St Ives, Cambridgeshire, today, then riding to Grantchester Meadows.


----------



## Time Waster (2 Dec 2021)

We're one day closer to the weekend. Does it feel like that to you?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2021)

Enjoy the ride @PeteXXX 
First cuppa going down well 
I can hear the bin wagon entering the estate so in about an hour ours will be empty


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2021)

No ernie visits this month


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Dec 2021)

Cold Northern wind off the sea this morning, bright thus far though.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2021)

Morning.
It is a bit cloudy this morning but I can see some clear patches . It is dry out , Georgie has just shown me that he is dry , unlike Yesterday! 
I discovered that 10p's are magnetic ! I had some loose change in my pocket and wondered why my Scalextric car was stuck to it !


----------



## Tribansman (2 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm off to St Ives, Cambridgeshire, today, then riding to Grantchester Meadows.


Via the guided busway?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2021)

Weather update! I can see some rain falling from some clouds in the distance. If it rains here I will wash my car as it got plastered in mud on Moonday.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2021)

I got to open a new packet of cereals today


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I got to open a new packet of cereals today


Me too! Small world. 😁


----------



## woodbutchmaster (2 Dec 2021)

My contribution to mundane breakfast news!
Years ago l was given some kéfir grains by some Turkish mates when l was looking after a property in the Turkish republic of N. Cyprus. So every morning l pour kéfir over the mixture that comes in these bags, and dream of crazy hot days alone apart from the guard dogs in Cyprus ....happy times.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2021)

My experiment with deliveries from ASDA have ended up with a 0% success rate. However, Ernie has gifted me his smallest prize so it's not all bad.


----------



## Speicher (2 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> I'm now worried that @Speicher is actually Mrs DCLane in disguise on here  . And that my wife knows about all the bikes, bike parts and clothing that she's not supposed to know I've bought
> 
> Do I pack my bags and leave now dear?



I know that you hide the bikes and clothes in plain sight! Yes, you shuffle the bikes around so that the newest one is at the back, but they are carefully arranged so that you can still get the newest one out. New clothing always gets put at the bottom of the untidy pile of your cycling clothes. The new ones have brighter colours than the older ones. Is this because the others get washed more often, or because you think they will help you cycle faster? 

Do you know how much I spend at the hairdressers? Julian used to have a salon on Mayfair!


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2021)

Nice sunrise this morning and one plane going eastwards leaving a vapour trail. The sun shining on the plane made it sparkle.
Light rain forecast by midday so need to get out and do more garden tidying. Jerusalem Artichokes are a curse as they spread widely unless controlled as well as brambles and wild raspberries to cut back.
Quite funny this morning as a lot of neighbours had forgotten about their bins and the lorry was early. When I looked out many were running frantically down their garden paths with bins some still wearing their night attire.
Disappointed in Ernie again as only £75 again this month. A couple of zeros on the end and I could get the FullFat trike I covet.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Dec 2021)

bacon & cheese on bread. eh, wasn't as good as it sounds


----------



## Speicher (2 Dec 2021)

£25 from Ernie


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2021)

Had to cross the picket lines at work today (Uni). They were a 'bit in your face' yesterday I believe. As they 'tried' to hand me a leaflet, I just said 'you are lucky to have a job', and carried on. 

I've just 'found' the efficiency savings I'll be 'asked' to make next week by the bosses


----------



## Threevok (2 Dec 2021)

Just spent one minute getting a guillotine to work, after three work colleagues tried with no success

I think I was French in a previous life


----------



## DCLane (2 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Had to cross the picket lines at work today (Uni). They were a 'bit in your face' yesterday I believe. As they 'tried' to hand me a leaflet, I just said 'you are lucky to have a job', and carried on.
> 
> I've just 'found' the efficiency savings I'll be 'asked' to make next week by the bosses



My university isn't striking, which doesn't leave me with a conundrum. However they're re-balloting to have another go. Again.

Last time I tended to go in wearing the full 'hardcore' look of lycra, if there is one: camo base layer, jacket, boots and swinging a helmet. They tended to step back rather than try and hand me a leaflet. This time I'll have to decide whether to cross the picket line.


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I have just boiled our kettle



My old kettle exploded this morning.

Not what you want to hear at 6am.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Nice sunrise this morning and one plane going eastwards leaving a vapour trail. The sun shining on the plane made it sparkle.
> Light rain forecast by midday so need to get out and do more garden tidying. Jerusalem Artichokes are a curse as they spread widely unless controlled as well as brambles and wild raspberries to cut back.
> Quite funny this morning as a lot of neighbours had forgotten about their bins and the lorry was early. When I looked out many were running frantically down their garden paths with bins some still wearing their night attire.
> Disappointed in Ernie again as only £75 again this month. A couple of zeros on the end and I could get the FullFat trike I covet.


You live in a posh area . We don't bother with dressing our bins up !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2021)

We had to buy a new kettle as our old one was leaking and leaving puddles.
The circular plastic thing I was making yesterday afternoon was fitted to the Scalextric car this morning and it working well .
I have been for 12 mile ride this morning . It is a lovely bright sunny day with clear blue sky. The wind is very chilly though .


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2021)

Sunny and chilly here chez Casa Reynard. There is a brisk northerly blowing.

This morning I have done a load of laundry and moved all the wood I chainsawed up last week. That lot is now in the garage, out of the weather. This afternoon I need to take logs from the wood store along the fence and split them and stash that lot in the garage as well. Always pays to get well ahead at this time of year.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon and I has a hungry.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> You live in a posh area . We don't bother with dressing our bins up !


50 years ago it was called "Nappy Valley" but now is "Costa Geriatrica". Of course it is a posh area. You used to have to pass a garden fanatic test before being permitted to live here.😊


----------



## pawl (2 Dec 2021)

Threevok said:


> Just spent one minute getting a guillotine to work, after three work colleagues tried with no success
> 
> I think I was French in a previous life


 

Do you have a lot of old ladies watching you operating the guillotine?


----------



## dave r (2 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Do you have a lot of old ladies watching you operating the guillotine?



All sat there knitting.


----------



## Threevok (2 Dec 2021)

Got my Jab no 3 letter


----------



## pawl (2 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> All sat there knitting.




oops thanks for that Meant to insert that.


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2021)

Lovely luncheon of a chicken sandwich, a banana, two tangerines and two 

Just waiting for that lot to tamp down before heading out into the garden.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Do you have a lot of old ladies watching you operating the guillotine?


With knitting.
Got there too late I see


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2021)

Starting to go dark outside


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2021)

Just finished an hour of splitting logs and dumping them in the garage. Who needs gym membership? 

I ache all over.

Think I deserve a  though.


----------



## carpiste (2 Dec 2021)

Threevok said:


> Got my Jab no 3 letter


Had my booster yesterday.... strangely my arm was sore this morning but no bruising. It`s ok now and was worth having 
Went mad today and spent over £200 on fishing gear. That`s £200 that would have gone to GoOutdoors had their staff been wearing masks! My local(ish) tackle shop got the benefit instead 😷😄


----------



## woodbutchmaster (2 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> Had my booster yesterday.... strangely my arm was sore this morning but no bruising. It`s ok now and was worth having
> Went mad today and spent over £200 on fishing gear. That`s £200 that would have gone to GoOutdoors had their staff been wearing masks! My local(ish) tackle shop got the benefit instead 😷😄


Good for you, support for the independent shop !


----------



## mybike (2 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, I have a whole load of that as well, so if one doesn't work, I can always try the other...



I did wonder about garlic powder.


----------



## Milzy (2 Dec 2021)

When I get home from work my Bengal cat tries to mate with me 🙄


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Via the guided busway?


Yes and no.. Kinda lol
I used a short bit of the busway but turned right through to Fenstanton. I wanted to check the newish cycle path that runs alongside the A14. I've seen it so many times whilst driving along the new roads, there, so I reckoned it was time to use it! 

Once I'd walked around Grantchester Meadows, I rode into Cambridge and caught the guided bus back to Stives.. 
It was free for me & Brommie with my old farts bus pass 👍


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> I did wonder about garlic powder.



A waste of good garlic


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2021)

Milzy said:


> When I get home from work my Bengal cat tries to mate with me 🙄


With no success, I hope!


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2021)

Milzy said:


> When I get home from work my Bengal cat tries to mate with me 🙄



A friend's Persian does that to her.

I just get slapped around the chops if I'm out for too long LOL


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2021)

I have worms. 
Not a medical problem but all my garden worms were eaten by New Zealand flatworm and my garden had no earthworms for a number of years. Putting down concrete slabs and removing and burning any found underneath seems to have paid off in the end as I found earthworms today and not found any NZ parasites for some time.
I did send one off to some place in Dundee for positive ID but it was dead on arrival. Initially I put it in a glass jar with clingfilm on top secured by an elatic band. Came back half an hour later and it was making it's way down the table leg at a rapid pace. Must have got under the film and rubber band.

Spent a couple of hours putting up more defences to try to keep red deer out of my garden. There is nothing left for them to eat but I have a lot of bushes and some trees so they have a sheltered spot to have lie down and defecate everywhere. Terrible mess they leave behind and my montbretia has all been eaten. The other side of the garden has a weak spot so they my try a detour to get in. Time will tell.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2021)

News but not really mundane.
Anybody remember Anthony Parsons who vanished from the A82 while cycling home to Tillicoultry in 2017?
His body was discovered three years later near Bridge of Orchy. 
The police have now arrested and charged two men in relation with his murder.
Perhaps we may see justice done tho’ the wheels turn very slowly
 .


----------



## Tribansman (2 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes and no.. Kinda lol
> I used a short bit of the busway but turned right through to Fenstanton. I wanted to check the newish cycle path that runs alongside the A14. I've seen it so many times whilst driving along the new roads, there, so I reckoned it was time to use it!
> 
> Once I'd walked around Grantchester Meadows, I rode into Cambridge and caught the guided bus back to Stives..
> It was free for me & Brommie with my old farts bus pass 👍


Very nice. Yeah I've used the A14 cycle path, was very impressed, beautiful smooth surface. Think I had a tailwind too so flew along. 

I love the busway, get fantastic views and sounds of the RSPB reserve. I cycled it for the first time a couple of bonfire nights ago so was entertained by a few distant firework displays . Although it did feel really quite bleak, the wind whistles across it and there's nothing to stop it.

My other memorable ride on it was after the floods a year or so back where the sections of the bikepath that drop down slightly were under several feet of water. Had to risk going on the busway itself. Not too much of a risk though as they pass by pretty infrequently!


----------



## raleighnut (2 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I have worms.
> Not a medical problem but all my garden worms were eaten by New Zealand flatworm and my garden had no earthworms for a number of years. Putting down concrete slabs and removing and burning any found underneath seems to have paid off in the end as I found earthworms today and not found any NZ parasites for some time.
> I did send one off to some place in Dundee for positive ID but it was dead on arrival. Initially I put it in a glass jar with clingfilm on top secured by an elatic band. Came back half an hour later and it was making it's way down the table leg at a rapid pace. Must have got under the film and rubber band.
> 
> Spent a couple of hours putting up more defences to try to keep red deer out of my garden. There is nothing left for them to eat but I have a lot of bushes and some trees so they have a sheltered spot to have lie down and defecate everywhere. Terrible mess they leave behind and my montbretia has all been eaten. The other side of the garden has a weak spot so they my try a detour to get in. Time will tell.



View attachment 620293


----------



## Tribansman (2 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> A friend's Persian does that to her.


Jeez that's one helluva rug!


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2021)

Fire in the grate, football on the radio and food on a tray on my lap.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Dec 2021)

getting my haircut. my stylist's Wife had a baby, "Bella" a cpl weeks ago. anticipating extra time for photos & convo ...


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Dec 2021)

Not mundane at all.

We attended a live music concert tonight - a variety of songs including some Christmas songs. My daughter was playing in the orchestra.

Never been so proud


----------



## tyred (2 Dec 2021)

My neighbour seems to think that I like to listen to his stupid Omega all evening


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2021)

Bugger. That did not go to plan. 

Hope we have better luck in Monday's game against Everton.


----------



## mybike (2 Dec 2021)

I discovered on the dog's wake up* walk that it's raining.

After the evening walk she is full of energy, having previously been asleep.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Very nice. Yeah I've used the A14 cycle path, was very impressed, beautiful smooth surface. Think I had a tailwind too so flew along.
> 
> I love the busway, get fantastic views and sounds of the RSPB reserve. I cycled it for the first time a couple of bonfire nights ago so was entertained by a few distant firework displays . Although it did feel really quite bleak, the wind whistles across it and there's nothing to stop it.
> 
> My other memorable ride on it was after the floods a year or so back where the sections of the bike path that drop down slightly were under several feet of water. Had to risk going on the busway itself. Not too much of a risk though as they pass by pretty infrequently!


I've done the busway both ways several times, including during the floods there. I meet up with my sister from Ipswich. The Orchard Tearooms in Grantchester is about ½ way between us. I park free in St Ives Park & Ride then pedal to Cambridge.


----------



## mybike (2 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Not mundane at all.
> 
> We attended a live music concert tonight - a variety of songs including some Christmas songs. My daughter was playing in the orchestra.
> 
> Never been so proud



So did we, well not live, my wife found some "Sunny Afternoon" tapes, among them: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfJH-yZujZ4


----------



## Dayvo (3 Dec 2021)

A bit late now, but…..


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> A bit late now, but…..



You've ran out of ointment again.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2021)

I've got a whacking great big zit that's developed on my chin. Thank goodness for face masks.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2021)

Anyways, time I toddled off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Dec 2021)

Friday is normally a half working day, but as we had a snow day on Monday, today is a full day instead. Absolutely fine by me. This evening is the work’s Christmas do, which I have mixed feelings about - it’ll be great to have a meal with everyone, but there’s COVID about; some are going for drinks before and after the meal, and I’m teetotal. We’ll see how it goes.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2021)

Looks dark and damp outside
Things a bit slow this morning
Cat has been fed


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Dec 2021)

Quite disappointed with the Cycling UK mag this quarter. It is getting to be all adverts with bling things and little content.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2021)

Morning .
I have put our recycling bins out . It is damp out and is gradually brightening up , grey.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Dec 2021)

Drizzle here in Hamtun.. 
And it's bed stripping day.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Dec 2021)

Damp and gloomy by the sea.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2021)

Currently watching 5 pigeons strutting around the garden eating all the seed that I have just put out. 
Time for work


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Dec 2021)

The trains are very noisy this morning. There's a viaduct about 400 metres away but I normally never notice them. It must be the wind direction.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2021)

Ow! 
I had my feet resting on my stool when Georgie came in and attacked them ! Claws and biting my ankles! It seems as though it his stool and shouldn't be used by me . 
My wife told me that he was looking at the Scalextric hand controllers the other day trying to figure out how they worked . I thought I would show him just now by driving 2 cars around my track . He managed to grab Michael Schumacher and Jenson Button off the track and was biting their tyres .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ow!
> I had my feet resting on my stool when Georgie came in and attacked them ! Claws and biting my ankles! It seems as though it his stool and shouldn't be used by me .
> My wife told me that he was looking at the Scalextric hand controllers the other day trying to figure out how they worked . I thought I would show him just now by driving 2 cars around my track . He managed to grab Michael Schumacher and Jenson Button off the track and was biting their tyres .


Cats = ...


----------



## rockyroller (3 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We attended a live music concert tonight - a variety of songs including some Christmas songs. My daughter was playing in the orchestra.
> Never been so proud


fantastic!


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2021)

raleighnut said:


> View attachment 620293


Attachment does not open for me.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Ow!
> I had my feet resting on my stool when Georgie came in and attacked them ! Claws and biting my ankles! It seems as though it his stool and shouldn't be used by me .
> My wife told me that he was looking at the Scalextric hand controllers the other day trying to figure out how they worked . I thought I would show him just now by driving 2 cars around my track . He managed to grab Michael Schumacher and Jenson Button off the track and was biting their tyres .


not a dog person, but from what I've read, you need to assert your dominance as leader of the pack. unless of course if Georgie is the leader ... you also need to train your Wife to be #2 in the pack. dog is at the bottom. I have no idea how one would even do that, however


----------



## rockyroller (3 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time I toddled off to bed.
> Nunnight one and all xxx


GET UP! IT'S FRIDAY!


----------



## DCLane (3 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> not a dog person, but from what I've read, you need to assert your dominance as leader of the pack. unless of course if Georgie is the leader ... you also need to train your Wife to be #2 in the pack. dog is at the bottom. I have no idea how one would even do that, however



Nice idea. Except ... it's a cat.

And if anything like my son's two cats you'll just be rudely ignored.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2021)

Grey miserable start to the day but brightening up now. Moderate breeze is forecast but seems less here. 
Calmac are putting out warnings of cancellations all day but cannot see any justification for that.
Feeling a bit tired this morning as did not sleep too well and did a lot of manual labour outside yesterday.
Must go up and check my deer defences later and just have a lazy day otherwise.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> A bit late now, but…..


This is what I tried to post last night, and thought I’d succeeded….. 🤪


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Dec 2021)

Dayvo said:


> This is what I tried to post last night, and thought I’d succeeded….. 🤪
> 
> View attachment 620354
> 
> ...


...and if you read it like a word, it's IZOZZOZI. This is also a palindrome and an ambigram. I'd never heard of an ambigram before but they're like buses, you wait for ages and then 2 come along.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2021)

Just been informed that Lady Emma has broken her leg


----------



## pawl (3 Dec 2021)

Flipping heck Just been awarded a trophy Been on here for eleven years


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2021)

Mild and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

Had a kitchen morning and there is now a beef ragu in the crock pot, plus additional veggies to add to the pasta bake for later.

Have also re-done the repair on the door frame. Found a good length of wire in the garage (the old twisted stuff for light fittings that's now illegal to use) and sourced my chopped up bits of copper from that. We shall see if it works - was going to have to redo the repair anyways, so it's always worth a punt.

Oddly, I haven't seen any more chewage since the original repair was eaten, so I'm sincerely hoping that the culprit has expired from one heck of a case of constipation.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2021)

I was thinking about some bike time this afternoon, but Ronnie O'Sullivan is playing...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2021)

Got some lights for my recumbent


----------



## raleighnut (3 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Attachment does not open for me.


Yep it went a bit 'funny' when I posted it, must be the old steam powered computer needing a bit more coal


----------



## rockyroller (3 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> Nice idea. Except ... it's a cat.
> And if anything like my son's two cats you'll just be rudely ignored.


hahaha omg say no more! my bad, sorry. good luck to* Illaveago *& their ankles!


----------



## carpiste (3 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I was thinking about some bike time this afternoon, but Ronnie O'Sullivan is playing...


...... with your what?


----------



## carpiste (3 Dec 2021)

Grey, damp and a little chilly here today. Mrs C has been ironing at the window looking out onto the rear garden. The neighbors tortoiseshell cat is hidden under a shrub by the bird feeder! It was spotted by 2 Magpies who let all the neighborhood know he was there  
Now the lights are on and I`m going to spend some time making some Carp fishing rigs 🎣


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2021)

From my facebook page this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2021)

Luncheon consisted of two thick slices of bloomer, one with chicken, one with some very fine St Felicien* cheese, a pear, a tangerine and the obligatory two 

*the cheese is really lovely, but so ripe, I had to use a spoon! Also it's from the Dauphine region of France, which ties it in quite nicely to cycling.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2021)

Curled up in front of the telly watching the snooker.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Dec 2021)

I've been sent to Coventry..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been sent to Coventry..


I'm saying nothing....


----------



## Threevok (3 Dec 2021)

Looking forward to the regional news when I get home, now that Wales has it's first Omicron case. 

Still, perhaps they'll shut up about Ant and Dec for five minutes.


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been sent to Coventry..



I live in Coventry. Where abouts in Coventry have you gone? Or have you upset your Good Lady?


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2021)

Snooker done and dusted. The Rocket lost  Did go to a final frame decider though, a really good match to watch.

Now listening to FP2 from Saudi on 5 Live Sports Extra.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been sent to Coventry..



I was born in Coventry 

My working week is finished 
Bangers and mash for tea


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Dec 2021)

My freezer needs defrosting so I'm trying to get it empty enough to unplug it. I've got coolbags but I don't trust them. And then I better get some Christmas supplies in there. Beer and brandy stocks are already looking ample. Wine needs a top up. But food is going to be needed sooner or later.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2021)

Threevok said:


> Looking forward to the regional news when I get home, now that Wales has it's first Omicron case.
> 
> Still, perhaps they'll shut up about Ant and Dec for five minutes.


Does anybody watch that carp ?
I mean sane person .


----------



## pawl (3 Dec 2021)

Threevok said:


> Looking forward to the regional news when I get home, now that Wales has it's first Omicron case.
> 
> Still, perhaps they'll shut up about Ant and Dec for five minutes.





Unfortunately no chance


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Yep it went a bit 'funny' when I posted it, must be the old steam powered computer needing a bit more coal
> 
> View attachment 620365


The illustration would have come in handy in the days when one used to fall down dead on our kitchen floor. Possibly dead because the head had fall off before it reached to kitchen.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The illustration would have come in handy in the days when one used to fall down dead on our kitchen floor. Possibly dead because the head had fall off before it reached to kitchen.



Would also be handy if I can catch the little feckers that keep eating my roses... I do need to threaten them with a duxelle of mushroom and some puff pastry...


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2021)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I live in Coventry. Where abouts in Coventry have you gone? Or have you upset your Good Lady?


Holyhead Road... I'm not there now 👍


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2021)

Bolognese pasta bake with beef, lentils and sweet peppers, and lots of grana padano and mozzarella on top.


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Holyhead Road... I'm not there now 👍



I drove down the Holyhead road this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I drove down the Holyhead road this morning.


I didn't drive all the way along it because I had a 16' trailer on and the 15' bridge would create issues.. 👍


----------



## dave r (3 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I didn't drive all the way along it because I had a 16' trailer on and the 15' bridge would create issues.. 👍



I know that bridge. I've seen a few artic drivers crawling under it whilst looking up and back not sure if it will fit, I think its been hit a couple of times.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I know that bridge. I've seen a few artic drivers crawling under it whilst looking up and back not sure if it will fit, I think its been hit a couple of times.



Wish the van and truck drivers in Ely were so circumspect. Even with the new southern bypass on the A142, stuff gets stuck under the Angel Drove bridge with monotonous regularity...


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2021)

Right, time for a


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Wish the van and truck drivers in Ely were so circumspect. Even with the new southern bypass on the A142, stuff gets stuck under the Angel Drove bridge with monotonous regularity...



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k319Qfm01A


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> Grey, damp and a little chilly here today. Mrs C has been ironing at the window looking out onto the rear garden. The neighbors tortoiseshell cat is hidden under a shrub by the bird feeder! It was spotted by 2 Magpies who let all the neighborhood know he was there
> Now the lights are on and I`m going to spend some time making some Carp fishing rigs 🎣


Carp fishing rigs? Where I am from, they jump in your boat!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9qehtBI1Kw
And the more "developed" sport..

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqykDINEcGo


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2021)

Anyways, I'm feeling a bit meh, so going to call it a night.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## FrothNinja (4 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I'm feeling a bit meh, so going to call it a night.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Same goes, though more like bleurgh, bon nuit.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2021)

Some people wake to chirping birds 
We woke up listening to a furball being bought up 
Dark outside but not raining so let's do a few miles


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Some people wake to chirping birds
> We woke up listening to a furball being bought up
> Dark outside but not raining so let's do a few miles


Don't cycle south. It's pretty wet here.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Don't cycle south. It's pretty wet here.


It's been raining here recently but looks to have stopped


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It's been raining here recently but looks to have stopped


We're now between drizzle and light rain here. I'm estimating this from the sound of the rain hitting the scaffolding outside. No intention of going out into it.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2021)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2021)

Morning.
I was up but now I'm back in bed .


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Wish the van and truck drivers in Ely were so circumspect. Even with the new southern bypass on the A142, stuff gets stuck under the Angel Drove bridge with monotonous regularity...



Theres a bridge like that near here, A5 near Nuneaton, they're talking about demolishing it.


----------



## tyred (4 Dec 2021)

Been lying listening to the wind and rain beating on the window panes for the past hour and a half. Hardly worthwhile getting up when there's so little I can do at the moment but I'll need breakfast. 

Corn Flakes or Alpen, that is the question. 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2021)

I was watching a bit of the Beeb's Click programme whilst I was making . The bit I was listening to was about electric vehicles not making any noise and manufacturers coming up with sounds for them . I was wondering how many watts their sound systems will use ?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2021)

When we were in Bath the other day we did a bit of shopping . I thought I would take the opportunity whilst there to pop into HMV and get some music or a video /cd thingy . I had a look at some music CDs , bought a Moody Blues one but couldn't decide on any Peter Gabriel ones as most of them were live recordings . Also the songs I wanted weren't on the same CDs . I don't like live recordings as I find that they don't sound as good as the originals plus you have the sound of the audience. I have since bought a couple of old ones from the net .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2021)

You buy plain coloured socks so that it would be easier to find a matching pair . The manufacturer's then put coloured logos on the sides to make it bl**dy difficult again!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Theres a bridge like that near here, A5 near Nuneaton, they're talking about demolishing it.


I know that bridge, too! 
It's the 6th most bashed bridge in 2020/21


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Dec 2021)

Very grey and wet out. I have made an executive decision to make another coffee, make some breakfast and have it in bed listening to Radio 4 Extra.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I was up but now I'm back in bed .


Same here 
Done 24 miles in damp underfoot conditions
First cuppa gone down well


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Dec 2021)

Work emails done, wage claim... er.. claimed, and unread messages read and answered. And we have the garage to sort and clear today which will involve a number of runs to the recycling centre, I'm sure. Don't worry, no bikes or bike-related stuff will be harmed.


----------



## mybike (4 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We're now between drizzle and light rain here. I'm estimating this from the sound of the rain hitting the scaffolding outside. No intention of going out into it.



It appears to be raining here, though I walked the dog in the rain. Madame is now complaining that there are birds in the garden.


----------



## mybike (4 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Been lying listening to the wind and rain beating on the window panes for the past hour and a half. Hardly worthwhile getting up when there's so little I can do at the moment but I'll need breakfast.
> 
> Corn Flakes or Alpen, that is the question. 🤔



Both.


----------



## mybike (4 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> You buy plain coloured socks so that it would be easier to find a matching pair . The manufacturer's then put coloured logos on the sides to make it bl**dy difficult again!



My grandson haas solved that problem, he never wears matching socks.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Dec 2021)

I solved it by just having all identical socks. No issue at all that way.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Dec 2021)

Blue skies after a night of rain.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I was up but now I'm back in bed .


Morning. I was up, went back to bed, now I'm up again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Blue skies after a night of rain.


But can you see Deidrie now Lorraine has gone?


----------



## pawl (4 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> You buy plain coloured socks so that it would be easier to find a matching pair . The manufacturer's then put coloured logos on the sides to make it bl**dy difficult again!



My cycling socks are marked L and R So that’s how I lay them in the sock draw


----------



## oldwheels (4 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I know that bridge, too!
> It's the 6th most bashed bridge in 2020/21
> 
> View attachment 620432


The bridge at Connel Ferry gets hit on a regular basis which causes chaos. Instead of a one mile journey I have in the past had to divert via Glencoe about 60 miles at least. Clearly signed 4.2 metres tho' some signs have 4.1M.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Dec 2021)

Cold wet and windy again with threats of ferry disruption. Another inside day.
Read my electricity meters and it appears heating alone will cost me at least £35 per week over the winter but need a longer period to get a proper estimate. The smokeless fuel I use in the stove would be less I think but getting fed up with the work involved. The coal merchant has gone on to fleecing tourists instead and we can only get 20KG bags now which are more expensive.
In another couple of weeks I will go back and try the coal again to get a better idea of the cost.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The bridge at Connel Ferry gets hit on a regular basis which causes chaos. Instead of a one mile journey I have in the past had to divert via Glencoe about 60 miles at least. Clearly signed 4.2 metres tho' some signs have 4.1M.


Signs should be marked up in feet & inches, then metric. Height markers, a legal requirement in trucks, are in feet & inches.


----------



## tyred (4 Dec 2021)

I've switched on the radio and I've been informed that after all these years, Chris Rea is still driving home for Christmas. 

I did tell him not to buy a Morris Ital but he wouldn't listen.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Signs should be marked up in feet & inches, then metric. Height markers, a legal requirement in trucks, are in feet & inches.


That may explain some of the hits. I only think in metres for heights now and have never noticed any feet or inches. For a while I had motorhomes which were slightly higher than usual so always checked height clearance on any bridge.
I should be over there next week so will make a point of checking.


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2021)

Feeling very tired today, so I may have a "not stand up".


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Dec 2021)

Back from walk. Lovely.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Dec 2021)

Bright sunny and cold. I may go looking for derelict photos after chores and lunch.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2021)

Washing machine emptied and hung out
Third cuppa going well


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Dec 2021)

My old dog has just had a full body massage ( no euphemism) , l'm cooking pumpkin soup and listening to Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young "Greatest hits". Sky has gone very dark, wind is rising and it is pouring with rain.....so happy not to be on horse duty today


----------



## tyred (4 Dec 2021)

Found a gap in the showers for my perambulation. Still pretty windy. 

I started my car for the first time since before my accident in October to let it idle for a while and charge the battery up. I doubt I'll be able to drive until some point in the new year. 

Maybe I should get a loud exhaust fitted and try to compete with my neighbour's Omega in the noise stakes🤔


----------



## pawl (4 Dec 2021)

Just cleaned the lawn mower prior to the winter 🥶 lay up new.New blade fitted Ready for spring


----------



## rockyroller (4 Dec 2021)

now that we reclaimed our master bedroom, Wifey insists I tackle the sticking door. this is the day


----------



## carpiste (4 Dec 2021)

Wet, windy, cloudy, dark, raining, awful weather!
Had a delivery at 1230. Exactly the same time given on the text message I received this morning. I do like that 
It`s a stay home, drink tea/ coffee and watch footy type day I think! It has been so far anyway!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2021)

Dry now, not really cold but there's a biting wind. I'd recommend a lined woolly hat because it's the kind of wind that goes straight through otherwise. Alternatively, stay indoors.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2021)

Christmas decorations have been bought out of the loft


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Dry now, not really cold but there's a biting wind. I'd recommend a lined woolly hat because it's the kind of wind that goes straight through otherwise. Alternatively, stay indoors.


I thought it was a lazy wind goes straight through you rather than around you. Very nearly dark here now, at 4.30pm.



biggs682 said:


> Christmas decorations have been bought out of the loft



I agree. I did not realise how many boxes of decorations, cards etc etc were in the attic.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2021)

Dark now, but it was a bright but chilly and blustery day here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept in some, then popped into town to pick up some bits from the Post Office depot. We have a new postie and they haven't twigged where my "safe place" for parcels and large letters is. If I catch them, I'll have to show them in order to save me an eleven mile round trip.

My Zooplus order of cat biscuits and litter turned up half an hour ago.

I am now watching the snooker. Soon it will be time to put the radio on and catch the F1 qually from Jeddah.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I know that bridge, too!
> It's the 6th most bashed bridge in 2020/21
> 
> View attachment 620432



The one I mentioned in Ely is at number 4.

Which is nuts, considering the bulk of the traffic there has been re-routed on the new section of A142...


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am now watching the snooker. Soon it will be time to put the radio on and catch the F1 qually from Jeddah.



Many decades ago, I lived in Jeddah for two years.

I expect it might have changed a bit. My bedroom window was very close to a Minaret. so I was woken up the call to prayer.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> Many decades ago, I lived in Jeddah for two years.
> 
> I expect it might have changed a bit. My bedroom window was very close to a Minaret. so I was woken up the call to prayer.



The circuit is along the corniche.

Bet it was an interesting place to live.


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> The circuit is along the corniche.
> 
> Bet it was an interesting place to live.



Yes I remember the corniche. It was about the only place to go for a walk away from traffic, and with a (sometimes pleasant, often sand-laden) breeze off the sea.

I attended an "American" school, and I was the only European child in my class, with one boy from Brazil, and about twenty others. 

It rained one week, and we missed three days of school (mud roads). So to catch up, we had to attend on Saturdays for a few weeks. I was hopeless at baseball, and basketball, and my spelling and pronuniciation went skewiff. 

Christmas was not celebrated in Saudi Arabia, no television, and no air-conditioning. There was a souk "under" the block of flats, with some people living there with all their worldly possessions in two string bags. 

There was a swimming pool at the USA Air Base, and we were occasionally invited there. I think my Mother met some Americans who were with the "Peace Corps".


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2021)

Right, F1 qually, a  and a packet of crisps.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes I remember the corniche. It was about the only place to go for a walk away from traffic, and with a (sometimes pleasant, often sand-laden) breeze off the sea.
> 
> I attended an "American" school, and I was the only European child in my class, with one boy from Brazil, and about twenty others.
> 
> ...



Goodness me...

Some of that sounds really cool, some... less so...

But it does open your eyes and your horizons.


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2021)

When my Mother was unwell in Saudi Arabia we had to go to Cyprus for a few weeks while she had a operation and recovered/

If you have a couple of days spare, I could tell you about the four years I spent in India.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> I agree. I did not realise how many boxes of decorations, cards etc etc were in the attic.


And bike frames  4 at last count


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> And bike frames  4 at last count



My bicycles are in the garage.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2021)

Now watching Yeovil v Stevenage in the FA Cup.

The F1 qualifying was, erm, smashing. Should be a good race tomorrow.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> My bicycles are in the garage.


So are mine these are just frames waiting to be built or sold


----------



## pawl (4 Dec 2021)

Mrs p decorated the Xmas tree this afternoon


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2021)

Cats have been fed.

Now my turn. Gonna look in the fridge to see what needs using up.


----------



## dave r (4 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> And bike frames  4 at last count



years ago a mate of mine used to keep motorbikes in his loft, how he got them up there I haven't got a clue, I never asked him.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I've switched on the radio and I've been informed that after all these years, Chris Rea is still driving home for Christmas.
> 
> I did tell him not to buy a Morris Ital but he wouldn't listen.


Maybe he's trying to prove that

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e4HsHq0Mmes


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2021)

I had sausage rolls, plus the last of the ham hock in parsley sauce and some carrots and green beans that were also left from the other night's supper.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2021)

A  and a bowl of popcorn while watching MOTD


----------



## Tribansman (4 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> years ago a mate of mine used to keep motorbikes in his loft, how he got them up there I haven't got a clue, I never asked him.


He had a Yamahatch fitted


----------



## rockyroller (4 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> now that we reclaimed our master bedroom, Wifey insists I tackle the sticking door. this is the day


got it done. now drinking a beaujolais nouveau wine. used the small belt sander to remove some material at the top. as seen where the light don't shine, at the top. our modest condo is on a ridge, that wants to slide down hill. our wood frame structure keeps shifting, ever so slightly, every year. I remember, some years ago, working on the other bedroom door, to the master bath. had to remove the door twice today, to sand then test, then sand again, after getting more aggressive sand paper










just when I thought I was done, I realized that the dead bolt wasn't lining up properly with the striker plate in the door jam. it was off by an inch! so the door wouldn't keep a cat out




had to chisel out an area for the plate & an area for the hole. which wound up making the existing hole much taller




so then the bottom screw had no wood to screw into. used some stray wood shims, to fill the void




some wood glue held them in place & I would need a longer bottom screw, to find more solid wood deeper in the jam




all plugged, patched & painted. the old striker plate went back in




lines up dead center to the dead bolt. door closes easily & stays closed

then had to put all the tools & materials away & clean up. so funny that so much effort was required & the end result, is just a door that opens & closes properly

I would buy a new striker plate cuz this one looks old & abused. but do we EVER look at, or think about, a door striker plate?


----------



## rockyroller (4 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Just cleaned the lawn mower prior to the winter 🥶 lay up new.New blade fitted Ready for spring


just in time to bring out the snow blower you prepped prior to summer?


----------



## Asa Post (4 Dec 2021)

I've ordered a second-hand book called "Treat your own Back".
The seller's description includes "The cover may have some limited signs of wear but the pages are clean, intact and the spine remains undamaged", so the treatment must work.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2021)

The repair I did on the front door jamb is holding... so far.

One side had a little bit pulled out (which I just shoved back in as it hadn't completely set) and the other side is untouched. Hope it's still like that in the morning.

Chopped up strands of copper wire. Who would've thought...


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2021)

Anyways, time to put Dan Archibald back into my imagination, pack up the writing and go and get some sleep. Last night, I ended up working on this part of the story till 4am...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (5 Dec 2021)

I ran out of shaving foam. It's not pleasant!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2021)

Time for some early morning miles


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I solved it by just having all identical socks. No issue at all that way.


I had an issue with almost identical shoes . Years ago we went to Bath shopping . Everything was going fine until I tried a pair of shoes in a shop . As I leant over to remove them I discovered that they weren't a pair !  Same colour , both slip ons but different shoes slightly different style ! . We had to laugh ! . It was a bit embarrassing !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2021)

Morning .
It is gradually getting lighter here .
I watched the GP qualifying last night . It looks like they could have a few crashes today . I wonder how many times the safety car will have to go out ?


----------



## tyred (5 Dec 2021)

The wind seems to have died down overnight.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I had an issue with almost identical shoes . Years ago we went to Bath shopping . Everything was going fine until I tried a pair of shoes in a shop . As I leant over to remove them I discovered that they weren't a pair !  Same colour , both slip ons but different shoes slightly different style ! . We had to laugh ! . It was a bit embarrassing !



We were in Leamington Spa a few years ago and one of the shoe shops were having a sale, they had both single shoes and odd shoes for sale as well as normal pairs of shoes.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I ran out of shaving foam. It's not pleasant!


Use squirty cream.. Looks the same but tastes nicer!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2021)

I have nine more days to work this year.. After today, it will be eight.


----------



## pawl (5 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Maybe he's trying to prove that
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e4HsHq0Mmes






He needs to update his Sat Nav


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some early morning miles


Ended up with 30 miles windy in places but nothing too bad. 

First cuppa drank


----------



## oldwheels (5 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I had an issue with almost identical shoes . Years ago we went to Bath shopping . Everything was going fine until I tried a pair of shoes in a shop . As I leant over to remove them I discovered that they weren't a pair !  Same colour , both slip ons but different shoes slightly different style ! . We had to laugh ! . It was a bit embarrassing !


Not as bad as the woman in Helensburgh who was going for an important job interview. Went to Glasgow by train and when she got off realised she was still wearing bedroom slippers.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Dec 2021)

Lovely bright sunny morning but still cold.
Calmac have just sent a text to say the sailing I want tomorrow may be cancelled. ARRRGH.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (5 Dec 2021)

Cold, wet and grey , thats the weather not me.....however, come to think of it !!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2021)

I've just been wished a Happy Christmas from a hedge.


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> My cycling socks are marked L and R So that’s how I lay them in the sock draw



I have some captain's socks, red & green, for port & starboard.

Actually, after walking the dog first thing and a second walk just now, I my have need of the captain's socks to navigate down the garden. Next door has a new pond, as does the field at the back.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Dec 2021)

Similar to the odd shoe story but true.
Guy in a dry suit for diving was at the counter of our local chandlery shop and when the owner appeared asked if she had any single fins for sale.
Sarcastic response was “ only got one leg then?”
“Er yes. “
She never lived that down and got ribbed mercilessly.
The guy hopped about on one leg ok at least for short distances.


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Christmas decorations have been bought out of the loft



You have to pay to get them?


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes I remember the corniche. It was about the only place to go for a walk away from traffic, and with a (sometimes pleasant, often sand-laden) breeze off the sea.
> 
> I attended an "American" school, and I was the only European child in my class, with one boy from Brazil, and about twenty others.
> 
> ...



It was not uncommon for boarding schools to work on a Saturday, kept us out of mischief!


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> I agree. I did not realise how many boxes of decorations, cards etc etc were in the attic.



Being unable to climb a ladder I did not realise how much was in our loft, until we moved.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2021)

@oldwheels There is an interesting piece on tourism on the Isles in today's Guardian - https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...nb-rival-in-fight-against-second-homes-crisis 

​

That box above was a mis-paste. Once the box is in, it requires thought to get rid of it. I'm short on thought today.


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2021)

slowmotion said:


> I ran out of shaving foam. It's not pleasant!



There's an answer to that, as your avatar would say.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> He needs to update his Sat Nav


Maybe he just needs to

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A3zSy8B2tdA


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2021)

Mostly sunny and relatively mild here chez Casa Reynard, though we have had the odd dribble of rain.

This morning, I have made a pot of leek, potato and parsley soup, and I have done a load of laundry.

I spoke too soon about the door repairs. The little feckers have pulled all the filler out and made a mess. And as it's rained overnight, there's this sloppy mess all over the path.

I am about to settle down to watch the Women's FA Cup final.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just been wished a Happy Christmas from a hedge.
> View attachment 620660


How are you intending to place that under your christmas tree?


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mostly sunny and relatively mild here chez Casa Reynard, though we have had the odd dribble of rain.
> 
> This morning, I have made a pot of leek, potato and parsley soup, and I have done a load of laundry.
> 
> ...


There is a fine stainless steel mesh that's fine enough to stop them catching hold and biting it.

The copper creates a small electric current which they find annoying.

There's this
 copper mesh.

Any excess can be used on guarding against slugs.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Dec 2021)

I just happened (rarely for me) to tune in to the radio news on in the background and they made the weather, winter etc sound like Armageddon. When did regular seasonal weather get silly names? I think if is exceptional weather they should maybe add the phrase 'Due to our refusal to take climate change seriously this particular band of weather will be c*ap.' Can't see that happening though somehow.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> @oldwheels There is an interesting piece on tourism on the Isles in today's Guardian - https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...nb-rival-in-fight-against-second-homes-crisis
> 
> ​
> 
> That box above was a mis-paste. Once the box is in, it requires thought to get rid of it. I'm short on thought today.


Thanks for the link. The woman involved is a frequent twitter user also and is starting up all sorts of schemes. 
Here on Mull estimates vary but at least 60% and some say 80% of houses are holiday homes out of the reach of islanders and some villages are more or less deserted all winter.
The prices being asked for any coming on the market are ridiculous.
There is growing resentment about the behaviour of tourists who think we are just a theme park created for them to do as the wish with no regard for anybody else.
I have mentioned a lot of this in previous posts.
The local garage needs more mechanics but cannot get any to stay as there is nowhere for them to live and teachers, medical staff and many others have the same problem.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2021)

Lovely lunch of two slices of bloomer & butter, one with taramasalata, one with st felicien cheese, plus a banana, a tangerine, some blueberries and the obligatory two 

The football is not going well.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> There is a fine stainless steel mesh that's fine enough to stop them catching hold and biting it.
> 
> The copper creates a small electric current which they find annoying.
> 
> ...



Ah, I'll look into that 

I can staple the mesh into place then fold into a box shape and use that as a scaffolding for the filler. I was actually thinking of something along those lines. They can't get in, but feck, they're making a mess...

Never had that problem before in all the years I've been here.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, I'll look into that
> 
> I can staple the mesh into place then fold into a box shape and use that as a scaffolding for the filler. I was actually thinking of something along those lines. They can't get in, but feck, they're making a mess...
> 
> Never had that problem before in all the years I've been here.


Used to be a sign of severe weather on the way, animals getting in/trying to get into a house.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, I'll look into that
> 
> I can staple the mesh into place then fold into a box shape and use that as a scaffolding for the filler. I was actually thinking of something along those lines. They can't get in, but feck, they're making a mess...
> 
> Never had that problem before in all the years I've been here.


Maybe you should add a farm cat to your collection.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2021)

I'm in the Rhubarb Triangle again.. 







And, yes @classic33 I bought my own custard this time!


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Maybe you should add a farm cat to your collection.



I live in between two feral colonies - there are always feral cats in the garden. 

The boys go for a pompomectomy courtesy of CP if I can trap them tho...


----------



## carpiste (5 Dec 2021)

Came home with frozen fingers but otherwise a very pleasant 22 mile ride. MrsC heated up homemade soup on my return whilst I changed and showered. Watching the end of the Ladies cup final then it`s GP.🏎🏎🏎


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2021)

Given up on the footy. Back to the snooker.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2021)

I went back to bed this morning as I was feeling a bit carp, feeling faint . Didn't sleep very well felt cold . Woke up around lunch and had a sandwich then had naps this afternoon .


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2021)

F1 on the radio, plus tea and snacks.

Here we go!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2021)

I think I will go and buy some camel milk to go in my coffee.
£20 per litre .


----------



## tyred (5 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I think I will go and buy some camel milk to go in my coffee.
> £20 per litre .


It's cheaper to drink beer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2021)

And now the youngest g-kid has tested positive! It's a medium sized primary school in Bexley. 18 of the staff have tested positive. 18!


----------



## tyred (5 Dec 2021)

My bag of mint humbugs fell off the arm of the sofa and scattered all over the floor. 

BAH! HUMBUG!


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> My bag of mint humbugs fell off the arm of the sofa and scattered all over the floor.
> 
> BAH! HUMBUG!


That's another two for @Moon bunny.


----------



## carpiste (5 Dec 2021)

Well, well that F1 was a good watch! I think intense is the word


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> Well, well that F1 was a good watch! I think intense is the word


Say no more, some will be watching it later.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Say no more, some will be watching it later.


I just listened to the radio coverage and, even if you knew what happened, you'd still want to see how it happened.


----------



## carpiste (5 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Say no more, some will be watching it later.


Lips are sealed which is why I never said a word 😷


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just listened to the radio coverage and, even if you knew what happened, you'd still want to see how it happened.


No helicopter footage!
Drones provided aerial coverage, and a fancy flight at the end.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> No helicopter footage!
> Drones provided aerial coverage, and a fancy flight at the end.


...and not a few flights of fancy throughout.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2021)

Anyhow, I had to rescan my TV signals today because the HD channels had gone missing.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2021)

Oh deary me


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Oh deary me


Wots tha dun!


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2021)

That F1 race was definitely a good listen - more twists and turns than a game of snakes and ladders. Got the popcorn ready for the highlights. 

Snooker ended up being as much of a damp squib as the footy. Eh, can't have everything, I suppose...


----------



## carpiste (5 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> That F1 race was definitely a good listen - more twists and turns than a game of snakes and ladders. Got the popcorn ready for the highlights.
> 
> Snooker ended up being as much of a damp squib as the footy. Eh, can't have everything, I suppose...


----------



## rockyroller (5 Dec 2021)

3 hrs in a dentist's chair tomorrow morning. I'm sure I'll come back here tomorrow afternoon & complain


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> View attachment 620752



And that was just the circuit...


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2021)

Anyways, time I did an Upsy Daisy and went to find my bed. Hopefully it's where I last left it.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## carpiste (6 Dec 2021)

Boing....


----------



## slowmotion (6 Dec 2021)

A big thank-you to the kind lady who offered to extract me from my bike as I lay horizontal on the pavement in Clapham this evening. A junk food delivery moped had nudged me but no harm was done. I don't have a lot of luck in south London, but so far the paving slabs have been pleasantly forgiving.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2021)

Morning @slowmotion hopefully you are ok this morning ? 
It's dark outside 
But dry


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2021)

First cuppa went down well 
Using unsweetened soya milk is just like adding coloured water 
Another working week ahead


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Dec 2021)

It’s going to be cold and wet today according to the forecast. As I’m outside all day, I’m really hoping the forecast is wrong


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2021)

Morning.
The race last night was a bit bumpy !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2021)

I think it is time for the race officials to employ Tyson Fury to hand out time penalties in the pits . I think it would be a much fairer system . 
Also penalties should be served at the time and not added on after the race .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2021)

Georgie was a dirty little stop out last night . He managed to get past me last night and got through his cat flap . He hadn't come back in by the time we went to bed and that was after the GP highlights .
I think he must have spent the night singing along with his friends as he is very quiet and tired this morning .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2021)

Morning all. Tea's up.
I haven't watched F1 for years but this one looked like it had enough ''interest'' to be worth watching. Absolute madness with garish colours. I think that the gains in car safety have resulted in losses in safe driving, particularly as the restarts positions seemed to be worked out by negotiations and offers between stewards and teams when the race was red flagged.

I was left with the impression that Verstappen only has to take Hamilton out in the last race to win the championship by counting back the number of races won this season. That's not racing, it's combat.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2021)

I have already done several things on today's list.. And that's even before my porage!! 🤯


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. Tea's up.
> I haven't watched F1 for years but this one looked like it had enough ''interest'' to be worth watching. Absolute madness with garish colours. I think that the gains in car safety have resulted in losses in safe driving, particularly as the restarts positions seemed to be worked out by negotiations and offers between stewards and teams when the race was red flagged.
> 
> I was left with the impression that Verstappen only has to take Hamilton out in the last race to win the championship by counting back the number of races won this season. That's not racing, it's combat.


I agree.
What is the point of a time penalty if it has no effect ? It should be served within a certain time period and in the pits .
As you say the championship could be over within the first corner if he sees that the other contender is likely to get away . It looked like he tried several times in the race .


----------



## Tribansman (6 Dec 2021)

Busy day for me...get a load stuff stashed up in the loft and Christmas decs down, clean the house top to bottom, ironing, source a small metal file to enlarge the holes in my mudguard clips so I can fit them on my fixed axle bike, fit said mudguards, food shop, cycle the 10 miles to pick Mini T up from school and then back with him, cook macaroni cheese for tea 

Exhausted just thinking about it! Coffee and toast first then ill try and muster up the energy to get started 😴


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2021)

It has started to rain . A few spots at the moment . If we get any proper rain I will wash my car .


----------



## oldwheels (6 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I have already done several things on today's list.. And that's even before my porage!! 🤯


While I remember I checked Connel Bridge last night and height is indeed in feet and inches as well as metric.


----------



## mybike (6 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in the Rhubarb Triangle again..
> 
> View attachment 620692
> 
> ...


Sugar free


----------



## mybike (6 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> It's cheaper to drink beer



In coffee?


----------



## mybike (6 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It’s going to be cold and wet today according to the forecast. As I’m outside all day, I’m really hoping the forecast is wrong



Didn't seem too bad when I went out with the dog. Then it started raining.

Just giver her the tablets, dropped one on the floor & it disappeared, the other she took happily & came back for more.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> Sugar free


It's what they had when I needed some.. 😔








I have these, now.. Red on sugars, you'll see 😎


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2021)

It is now raining properly so I have washed my car .
I'm resting now . Listening to Pop Master .


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2021)

Just about drizzling here


----------



## rockyroller (6 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is now raining properly so I have washed my car .
> I'm resting now . Listening to Pop Master .


thank you for the reminder. we'll get rain today & my front wheels need the brake dust washed off


----------



## postman (6 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just about drizzling here


Lemon by any chance.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> Lemon by any chance.


No plain old water


----------



## postman (6 Dec 2021)

It's wet here also,but I am just about to venture out for a full English breakfast for lunch.Mrs P is in Goosnargh visiting her dad.The undertaker is coming today,Mrs P is away til Tuesday night.So I am in charge.Thank you all for your kind words since she passed away thursday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2021)

The disk brakes on my bike are embarrassingly loud in the wet.


----------



## carpiste (6 Dec 2021)

Wet and windy once again with the prospect  promise of further, stronger winds and heavier rain and snow! You just have to love the winter 
I`ll be going out in the car shortly to harvest our victuals from Sainsburys. Normally the big shop is Wednesday but I`ll either be out fishing or, more likely, holed up out of the worst of the weather!


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Dec 2021)

Cold and windy by the sea.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2021)

Orrible in South Manchester today !


----------



## carpiste (6 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Orrible in South Manchester today !


I can most definitely confirm this


----------



## Hover Fly (6 Dec 2021)

Coming out bright in S Cumbria.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Orrible in South Manchester today !


South London is twinned with Manchester today.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2021)

Chilly, grey and rainy here chez Casa Reynard.

I think East Cambs has been twinned with London and Manchester today too.

I have spent the morning writing. Shortly I need to take the parental unit to the quack for a check-up.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2021)

I've done everything on my list except one thing!!! That's.. Errr.. 
Err... Mmmmmm... Errr.. 
Oh, yes. Pick No1 grandson up from school to go and get Chris's stuff with him


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2021)

The sun has come out here and I can see some blue sky .


----------



## Threevok (6 Dec 2021)

Dear old Marky Mark has promised every family in Wales a tree.

I'm asking for a money one


----------



## Moon bunny (6 Dec 2021)

Threevok said:


> Dear old Marky Mark has promised every family in Wales a tree  some firewood.
> 
> I'm asking for a money one


----------



## raleighnut (6 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. Tea's up.
> I haven't watched F1 for years but this one looked like it had enough ''interest'' to be worth watching. Absolute madness with garish colours. I think that the gains in car safety have resulted in losses in safe driving, particularly as the restarts positions seemed to be worked out by negotiations and offers between stewards and teams when the race was red flagged.
> 
> I was left with the impression that Verstappen only has to take Hamilton out in the last race to win the championship by counting back the number of races won this season. That's not racing, it's combat.


ah the 'Schumacher' technique.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2021)

Parental sorted, a late lunch sorted and the laundry put away.

Blue wheelie bin is out for collection - with a Christmas Box attached for the fellas on the recycling van.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Dec 2021)

Wet and windy.
Been having an adventurous time, or mebbe just confusing.
I have an optician appointment in Oban on Tuesday so planned to travel over on Monday. The only ferry I could get booked on was likely to be cancelled so a fast scramble and got booked on the 1715 on Sunday instead.
15 miles down the road and another text from Calmac. "Number 1 linkspan is not working so as a result" but then they stop and say nothing more. Continue anyway and find that the following boat will be passenger only.
Monday morning the 0645 cannot load in Oban as the tide is too high followed by "we cannot run the 1515 from Craignure as we have no boat available and in any case all boats will probably be cancelled for the rest of the day anyway".
Get an email from Specsavers giving me a different appointment time so phone to check. "We have no idea why you got this email as your appointment time has not changed".
Am I going mad or is the world just getting in a fankle?


----------



## tyred (6 Dec 2021)

The wet and windy season continues.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2021)

Just had a shave


----------



## slowmotion (6 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Morning @slowmotion hopefully you are ok this morning ?
> It's dark outside
> But dry


Just a small bruise on my left hip. Nothing more.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2021)

The two paracetamol I've taken are starting to kick in. Ah, the joy of "lady issues"

Just got the fire lit. I used the last match in the box.

Shortly, I will pop out to go and furkle in my neighbour's recycling wheelie bin for newspapers. It's the Daily Wail - fine for lighting the fire and wrapping up kitchen waste.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Dec 2021)

Well, the Met Office were right. It was cold and wet all day.

You'd think it was December!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2021)

Just done our charity shop for christmas


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2021)

Neighbour hasn't put his recycling bin out. Hey ho.

Anyways, it's time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## carpiste (6 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Parental sorted, a late lunch sorted and the laundry put away.
> 
> Blue wheelie bin is out for collection - with a *Christmas Box attached for the fellas on the recycling van.*


Cardboard?


----------



## tyred (6 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> In coffee?


Skip the coffee and just drink beer


----------



## carpiste (6 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> The two paracetamol I've taken are starting to kick in. Ah, the joy of *"lady issues"*
> 
> Just got the fire lit. I used the last match in the box.
> 
> Shortly, I will pop out to go and furkle in my neighbour's recycling wheelie bin for newspapers. It's the Daily Wail - fine for lighting the fire and wrapping up kitchen waste.


I have them too! MrsC at times drives me to paracetemol or booze


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2021)

Just soup and bread & butter for me tonight. Feel rather meh.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> Cardboard?



Well, a large box of chocolate biscuits...


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> I have them too! MrsC at times drives me to paracetemol or booze



Do you fancy a herd of heffalumps tap dancing on your kidneys?


----------



## Jenkins (6 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Orrible in South Manchester today !





deptfordmarmoset said:


> South London is twinned with Manchester today.


So was East Suffolk. Damp, grey & misty early on, a slightly less damp late morning and full on wet from when I was about two miles from home just after midday. It cleared up just in time for it to be dark after sunset. I wonder if work wil let me take three of this weekend's four days off work at a later time when the weather is better?


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2021)

Well, tonight's football didn't go as planned either. 

Feeling as sick as a parrot there, considering Godfrey should've been sent off for stamping.


----------



## carpiste (6 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Well, tonight's football didn't go as planned either.
> 
> Feeling as sick as a parrot there, considering Godfrey should've been sent off for stamping.


Yes he should have gone without a doubt. On the other hand Arsenal should have been well in front but very sloppy all over the pitch, particularly in the second half. Richarlison could have had 2 that were marginally offside. Even the last kick, Aubameyang, should have equalised, but again sloppy. I like Tomiyasu but what does Tierney have to offer? I`m sure they`ll improve but it`ll be a lot of work.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Dec 2021)

Threevok said:


> Dear old Marky Mark has promised every family in Wales a tree.
> 
> I'm asking for a money one


Marky Mark (Wahlberg) and the Funky Bunch? He has a hamburger stand in the grocery store here. No trees promised here. You might check with @rockyroller , though. He lives over by him, I think.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Marky Mark (Wahlberg) and the Funky Bunch? He has a hamburger stand in the grocery store here. No trees promised here. You might check with @rockyroller , though. He lives over by him, I think.


never been but we did once eat at Big Pappi’s (aka David Ortiz, Red Sox) in Natick,MA but it has since closed


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> 3 hrs in a dentist's chair tomorrow morning. I'm sure I'll come back here tomorrow afternoon & complain


Wound up being 3 hrs 40minutes. was a bit wobbly when I left but they a good job. Happy man. I’ll be back after the 1st of the year but it’s been a long strange 2 year process leading up to today & the next visit.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2021)

Looks frosty out the square window
Bit of a restless night
Push


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2021)

First cuppa went down well
That last push made the difference
Cat has been fed


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2021)

I have no list of stuff to do, today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2021)

I am waiting for a shopping list. Daughter's now down with the déjà flu so I'll do a little shopping for them.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2021)

Prunes with my breakfast


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2021)

Diced apple in Greek yoghurt for brekkie. 🍏 🇬🇷


----------



## oldwheels (7 Dec 2021)

Not currently raining and not too windy yet. Does not look icy so roads should be ok this morning before I go and fight for a parking space in Oban.
Did one of the lateral flow tests this morning as DIL is very keen on such things. Came up negative before I go to the optician.


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2021)

I often wonder how all the most intelligent people in the world who apparently know how all about Covid, all about climate change, know how to fix the health service and know what the government should do to cure all the country's ills seem to have time to phone into the local radio station's phone in show. 

You'd think such intelligent people would be working in really important jobs and be super busy all the time. 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2021)

Morning.
It is starting to get a bit blowy and spitting with rain .
Checked the fluid levels in our cars and found one to be low on coolant . Topped it up . It tends to go down a bit but this was low .


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2021)

Apparently, we need to go to the shops..

I might be some time 🙄


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, we need to go to the shops..
> 
> I might be some time 🙄


Are you in Captain Oates mode ?


----------



## Threevok (7 Dec 2021)

Managed to avoid the worst of the weather getting to work. Not looking forward to the journey home


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2021)

It's starting to get a bit wild outside now. Just been out with a screwdriver and a couple of screws to 'fix' some wood down better.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2021)

peaked at my work email just before bed. glad I did. did so again just now, nothing new. but I'm sure my lunchtime escape will be well needed. happy Tuesday!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Are you in Captain Oates mode ?


I am!


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2021)

Beef stew in stout for this evening. Proper winter food !


----------



## mybike (7 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The disk brakes on my bike are embarrassingly loud in the wet.



Saves using the bell.


----------



## mybike (7 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> I can most definitely confirm this



Nasty here as well. Went with the dog to visit my mother & while the LFT was brewing we went for a short walk. There's a nursery not far away & Cassie was interested to see the children outside, all dressed up in warm coats.

Currently destressing.


----------



## mybike (7 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Parental sorted, a late lunch sorted and the laundry put away.
> 
> Blue wheelie bin is out for collection - with a Christmas Box attached for the fellas on the recycling van.



Did the quack pass?

Our black bin is out, don't feel inclined to check if it's been emptied. I may have a snooze.


----------



## mybike (7 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Wet and windy.
> Been having an adventurous time, or mebbe just confusing.
> I have an optician appointment in Oban on Tuesday so planned to travel over on Monday. The only ferry I could get booked on was likely to be cancelled so a fast scramble and got booked on the 1715 on Sunday instead.
> 15 miles down the road and another text from Calmac. "Number 1 linkspan is not working so as a result" but then they stop and say nothing more. Continue anyway and find that the following boat will be passenger only.
> ...



The world has gone mad, you're fine.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2021)

I watched the highlights of yesterdays F1 in a sandy place with oil.
Not being a regular viewer, is the a bit of a niggle going on between a couple of the drivers? I may be wrong, though..


----------



## mybike (7 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I often wonder how all the most intelligent people in the world who apparently know how all about Covid, all about climate change, know how to fix the health service and know what the government should do to cure all the country's ills seem to have time to phone into the local radio station's phone in show.
> 
> You'd think such intelligent people would be working in really important jobs and be super busy all the time. 🤔



I've never yet rung a local radio station.


----------



## fossyant (7 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> Did the quack pass?
> 
> Our black bin is out, don't feel inclined to check if it's been emptied. I may have a snooze.



I think the storm may empty it for you. 5 bins down on our road.


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2021)

Grey, rainy and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I have spent the morning doing paperwork, printing stuff and then cleaning up some old photos in photoshop. I have 27 in total in this batch, so I too, might be some time...

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2021)

carpiste said:


> Yes he should have gone without a doubt. On the other hand Arsenal should have been well in front but very sloppy all over the pitch, particularly in the second half. Richarlison could have had 2 that were marginally offside. Even the last kick, Aubameyang, should have equalised, but again sloppy. I like Tomiyasu but what does Tierney have to offer? I`m sure they`ll improve but it`ll be a lot of work.



I know, it's still very much a work-in-progress. We do have the youngest side in the PL, so it's not going to happen overnight. Yes, we were sloppy last night, we do need to tighten up and be more clinical.

Auba is out of form - some of his recent misses have been real facepalm territory. Tierney has just come back from long-term injury, so a bit rusty. He's got this knack to pick out good passes and crosses though - he's more of a dour defender when compared to Tavares who plays the same position, the latter being more attacking.

Tomiyasu is looking like a really good buy - he just gets on with it, Odegaard always seems to be putting his best foot forward, and I'm absolutely loving Ramsdale.


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> Did the quack pass?
> 
> Our black bin is out, don't feel inclined to check if it's been emptied. I may have a snooze.



Well, mum passed the inspection, so all good there.

My blue wheelie bin hasn't been emptied yet either. It's in a sheltered corner, so I'm hoping it's not going to faint.


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> I've never yet rung a local radio station.


Me either. Not sure what you would achieve by doing so really.


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2021)

The letters are beginning to wear off my laptop keyboard. 

It's jarf yo yell wharf U'm tupong.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Dec 2021)

Seems that one of my lower eyelids is lower than normal according to the latest finding by the optician. This means one eye dries very quickly and gets a bit gritty and can cause dizzy symptoms. I have dry eyes anyway so this does not help. Nothing realistic can be done apart from an operation to raise the eyelid which is not really recommended.
You learn something new every day. Just something to add to my list of problems and more medication.
Came out of the optician to blizzard conditions, nearing a whiteout. Seemed to ease a bit 6 miles east of Oban but will be terrible further inland and the Rest and be Thankful seems to be blocked by stuck vehicles. Given the way a lot drive it is not surprising as even in slush as here they still keep the right foot well down. Ones cornering on left hand bends as I head out give me concern that they may well slide and there is no escape if they do.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Me either. Not sure what you would achieve by doing so really.


Unless you are in accord with what the programme wants to achieve you never get on air anyway. I never listen now but the ones phoning a Radio Scotland phone in programme are clearly selected for their political views.


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2021)

Lunch was two slices of wholemeal toast, one with taramasalata, one with st felicien cheese, plus a banana, a pear, a tangerine and the obligatory two 

Wind has really picked up here. And no, it's not due to my having eaten a surfeit of beans. 

Wood bins in the house all filled up, and now I'm just going to hunker down for the night.


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2021)

Oh, and our new postie is a lady.

Managed to catch her when she delivered the issue of Short Circuit I bought on the 'bay last week and showed her where my safe place for oversized post is.

Hopefully, no more trips to the depot to pick up stuff. 

Next time I spot her, she'll get her Christmas Box.


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2021)

I have come to the conclusion that government departments deliberately make their websites as unfathomable and awkward to navigate as possible in the hope that you go away and don't bother them.


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2021)

Apparently I've just got a gift of $920,000 from someone called Mrs. Stevenson.

Once the money is in my account I could buy a few bikes with that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2021)

There's a French cow with an overfull bladder outside.


----------



## Threevok (7 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a French cow with an overfull bladder outside.



Madame Peepee ?


----------



## rockyroller (7 Dec 2021)

survived Tuesday part 1 ... optimistic about part 2!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Dec 2021)

Driving home from work on the M1 was like driving through one long, giant puddle today. Slightest tap of the brakes and the car was aquaplaning. Still had people flying by at top speed though.


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2021)

I've gone all cross-eyed from sitting in front of photoshop this afternoon. Retouching old photos is very satisfying, but it's painstaking and sometimes tedious work.

Anyways, time for a


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2021)

Time to watch Heartbeat I think.


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2021)

Cats have been fed, and it's near enough time to feed me. Just put the soup on to warm.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2021)

I made a lemon meringue pie today. 
It was bl00dy lovely!!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2021)

Been a manic old day here work wise
Time to unwind me thinks


----------



## postman (7 Dec 2021)

Threevok said:


> Madame Peepee ?


Oui.


----------



## carpiste (7 Dec 2021)

Thoroughly miserable day and my team got beat! I`ll probably go and make soup shortly for the next couple of days plus a little extra to take fishing on Thursday. I`m hoping to go to a venue I haven`t fished for about 12 years! Last time I was there I caught a 26lb 8 oz Carp  I wonder how big that one will be now? More importantly will it visit me again?


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a French cow with an overfull bladder outside.


Pull the udder one!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2021)

Black bin day tomorrow..


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2021)

Had soup for supper (leek, potato & parsley), then scrambled eggs with smoked salmon & dill, a toasted muffin and some steamed green beans.

Four photos down, twenty three to go.

They'll be a nice addition to my archive once I've restored them.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2021)

Five photos down now. And I'd better head off to bed. My eyes are distinctly squiffy.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2021)

Wind is blowing well outside


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2021)

Eventually went back to sleep 
Still quite breezy outside
Push


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2021)

First cuppa going down well
Cat has been fed
Got my brown dressing gown on today


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2021)

Morning.
I have put our dustbin out . I was a bit worried that it was the wrong day as I couldn't see any other people's bin out . Mind you it was a bit dark . I can now see that there are other bins out . Perhaps I have set a trend .


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa going down well
> Cat has been fed
> Got my brown dressing gown on today


Is it because it doesn't show up Cocoa Pop spillages so much ?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is it because it doesn't show up Cocoa Pop spillages so much ?


No it's because my normal one is across the bottom of the bed keeping our feet warm


----------



## tyred (8 Dec 2021)

Another wet and windy day.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2021)

I've quartered a melon.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've quartered a melon.


Did you not hang and draw it first?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Did you not hang and draw it first?


Sadly not, but I did eat 1 of the ¼'s!


----------



## Jenkins (8 Dec 2021)

Looks to be a much brighter, drier and less windy day today. Just in time to go back to work, but at least I'm only in for three days this week.

Renewed the phone, TV & broadband earlier and saved around £6 per month for the same package.


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> I think the storm may empty it for you. 5 bins down on our road.



It was safely emptied.


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> The letters are beginning to wear off my laptop keyboard.
> 
> It's jarf yo yell wharf U'm tupong.



It's often possible to get replacement keyboards.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Dec 2021)

flurries today & maybe a little more than that tonight. total accumulation approx. 1". must be time to get the milk, bread & eggs

MAC struggling w/ browser hijacker. the kind that makes all web searches go thru yahoo, but not just that, the search results are all commercial, some probably malicious sites. whoever created the hijacker, it wasn't yahoo, that's for sure


----------



## carpiste (8 Dec 2021)

Pretty sure I won`t be out on the bike today! Wet, windy, grey and wintry outdoors. Cosy indoors. No competition really  Indoors day I believe


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2021)

I have a pale green coffee mug and a pink one. The coffee tastes the same in both. So why is it so much more appetising in pink?


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2021)

I think I'll get a cuppa at about 12pm, sit back and wet myself laughing. I'm going to tune into Prime Minister's Questions for the first time. Either that or I'll be chucking something at the TV !!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have a pale green coffee mug and a pink one. The coffee tastes the same in both. So why is it so much more appetising in pink?


More 'inclusive'? 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2021)

Windy outside still 
Time for a hot orange juice and a snack


----------



## postman (8 Dec 2021)

Wet cold rubbish day here in Leeds,it must be cold Mrs P has put the central heating on .But boy do we have some drafts in this house.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2021)

The postman passed us by today. No, not


----------



## Moon bunny (8 Dec 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> The Yule tree is up and I’m starting to decorate. The tariff is:
> One red bauble for every time I hear or read the word “humbug” .
> One green bauble for “commercialised”.
> One blue bauble for “the true meaning of Xmas...”
> A length of tinsel for any other cliche. My decision on what constitutes a cliche is final.


Now to include:
One silver bauble for “Merry Xmas” (etc) spoken from a known person.
One gold bauble for ditto from an unknown person.


----------



## DCLane (8 Dec 2021)

I got an eBay parcel this lunch-time with unfranked Christmas stamps from 1989 on - 10p, 12p, 12 1/2p, 15p, 15p, 16p and 19p stamps. (a tiny front light for hillclimbing to meet the new 2022 CTT regulations for reference)

How did the seller know to post these over 30 years ago to where I live now? And what eBay would be? Oh, and the changes in regulations that happened on Sunday plus that I'd then need a tiny front light for hillclimb use


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2021)

Mild, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Blue wheelie bin was collected a day late, but the guys have their xmas biscuits. They also left a flyer saying there would be no green bin collections until the end of January.  Guess it's down to staff shortages, my bin day is Tuesday and sometimes they haven't collected till Saturday... Hey ho, those lads will get their box of biscuits for Easter... 

Anyways filled all the wood bins this morning, re-jigged the fridges etc. I am going to town this afternoon to sort some errands. I got a Tesco voucher in the post - spend £80 and get £12 off. Will top up what I have to get in Tesco with cat food. That amounts to three free boxes, and the little darlings need to eat, so hey ho.

I will also take the six photos I ran through Photoshop (I did another one this morning) to the machine in Tesco and make some 6x4 prints to see how they stand up. They may still need a little editing before I go any bigger than that. We'll see...

Time for luncheon.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2021)

I've tidied several kitchen cupboards today. I did have a couple of things to throw out.. 
Best before 2014 is a bit out of date even for me


----------



## tyred (8 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've tidied several kitchen cupboards today. I did have a couple of things to throw out..
> Best before 2014 is a bit out of date even for me


Absolutely nothing wrong with it


----------



## tyred (8 Dec 2021)

My laptop is running pathetically slowly today for reasons unknown. Even a restart hasn't helped.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with it


I agree. 
MrsPete gets uppity if summat is a day out of date! I'm a bit more lackadaisical.. But 7 years is cracking on a bit


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I agree.
> MrsPete gets uppity if summat is a day out of date! I'm a bit more lackadaisical.. But 7 years is cracking on a bit



I wouldn't worry unless it's developed language skills...


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2021)

Anyways, two slices of granary bread, one with taramasalata, one with the last of the st felicien cheese, plus a banana, a pear, a tangerine and two 

Photos converted to *.jpg as the machine can't read owt else.

Time to put some clothes on that are suitable for being seen in public and then tootle off to town.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2021)

Aw bless she is crying, shouldn't have told lies


----------



## Speicher (8 Dec 2021)

I am venturing out tomorrow for my Booster jab and flu jab, then I will be in Hibernation until the middle of January.


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Aw bless she is crying, shouldn't have told lies



???


----------



## DCLane (8 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> ???



https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-59584736


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-59584736


Correct


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've gone all cross-eyed from sitting in front of photoshop this afternoon. Retouching old photos is very satisfying, but it's painstaking and sometimes tedious work.
> 
> Anyways, time for a


Probably not as satisfying as doing it with printed photos but easier. I knew a bloke who had worked in advertising at one time and completely changed original photos. He demonstrated it once and it was most impressive. Advertiser wanted a photo with a camel facing the other way and a palm tree shifted. No problem to the expert.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have a pale green coffee mug and a pink one. The coffee tastes the same in both. So why is it so much more appetising in pink?


Crossmodal effect?

https://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/he...w-you-perceive-its-taste-20141211-124o61.html


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-59584736



I don't take much notice of the politicians.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2021)

Back home at last. A bit ridiculous really that a half hour optician appointment has taken about three and a half days.
One of the joys of island life. At least I am fortunate to have a mainland bolthole. Annoying tho’ that two good cycling days had to be spent travelling.
Driving into Oban at about 0830 this morning there was an ancient with a small backpack and two walking poles going down the middle of the Bealach an Righ ( Balachanree pronounced) which is the main road into town. Perhaps an escapee from the care home nearby.😳
On the ferry the bow ramp seems to be out of operation so have to turn on the car deck. Due to some clowns not going to their car there was a delay disembarking.
Minority mask use today as not many locals. One bunch of 8 simply ignored the rules. One looked remarkably like a well known prime minister and two of the party were slightly separate as they looked like minders of some kind. Where is Boris today anyway?
Being very late to disembark has advantages as after passing two 
cars had a really fast run most of the way home. Gave the engine a good blast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2021)

I've defrosted my freezer. There was an awful lot of ice inside.

Meanwhile, omicron discovered in 3 years at my g-daughter's school so years 1,2 and 3 have been closed down. The rest of the school has remained open. But the question is for how long.

I think I may have to do some contingency Christmas food shopping again.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've defrosted my freezer. There was an awful lot of ice inside.
> 
> Meanwhile, omicron discovered in 3 years at my g-daughter's school so years 1,2 and 3 have been closed down. The rest of the school has remained open. But the question is for how long.
> 
> I think I may have to do some contingency Christmas food shopping again.


Again!!
You mean to say you didn't empty an aisle the last time?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2021)

An update on my brother and his pension .
The DWP were supposed to have written to him by yesterday . Today he rang them . He didn't get much help from the first dept and was told to ring again to contact another dept . They looked through his file and said that several payments had been made to his account over several months, £1000 one month £4000 another . It doesn't make sense the random payments .  He is going to his bank tomorrow to check his account .
Don't ask me ! He's driving me up the wall !


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2021)

Errands run. Mostly. I was halfway home when I realised I'd forgotten to buy stamps. *DOH* Well, I'd forgotten to write them on the list, and so I'd forgotten that I'd forgotten...

Had a Tesco voucher in the post - spend £80 and get £12 off, so went and bought a job lot of cat food. That should keep the little darlings happy for a while. Was made even better by having a double points voucher as well.

Soup and pasta bake for supper, now just going to spend the evening chilling out.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Probably not as satisfying as doing it with printed photos but easier. I knew a bloke who had worked in advertising at one time and completely changed original photos. He demonstrated it once and it was most impressive. Advertiser wanted a photo with a camel facing the other way and a palm tree shifted. No problem to the expert.



These were scans from slides that I acquired some time ago - the scans, that is, I don't have the original slides unfortunately. People have given me stuff over the years with a good heart, and because some items are quite rare (as far as motor racing memorabilia is concerned) I'll take it as it comes. Better to have something, however imperfect, than nothing at all.

To my knowledge, these images were never published, so they're a nice addition.

Anyways, they made decent 6x4 prints. I might be able to take them up to 8x6, but that would be the maximum I'd get from these scans. I think if I want them any bigger, I'd have to scan the prints. That'll have to wait till I get a new flatbed scanner after the hols.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Probably not as satisfying as doing it with printed photos but easier. I knew a bloke who had worked in advertising at one time and completely changed original photos. He demonstrated it once and it was most impressive. Advertiser wanted a photo with a camel facing the other way and a palm tree shifted. No problem to the expert.


Once my job, still my skill. So many people had family pictures with multiple children, and they would like one expression to be transferred to another picture, so everyone was perfect. I remember one lady had many grandkids, and we wound up using about eight pictures to create a final picture with everyone behaving. It was not an inexpensive visit.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Once my job, still my skill. So many people had family pictures with multiple children, and they would like one expression to be transferred to another picture, so everyone was perfect. I remember one lady had many grandkids, and we wound up using about eight pictures to create a final picture with everyone behaving. It was not an inexpensive visit.



I'm nowhere near that level of skill, but my mum's older brother was.

Me? I learned the hard way after I shot most of a race meeting with, unbeknownst to me, a cat hair on the sensor of my camera. Cue much photoshopping and much swearing.


----------



## tyred (9 Dec 2021)

I don't hear any wind or rain outside. 

Something strange is happening


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2021)

Morning .
It is a bit grey here this morning although I can see some bright sky on the horizon .
I'm feeling a bit bunged up this morning .


----------



## mybike (9 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Aw bless she is crying, shouldn't have told lies



Aren't they all?


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2021)

Feeling meh today, combination of a sniffly cold and Govt news. I'm three "event's" down and can see my last two going to the wall.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Dec 2021)

Less cold but rain forecast by midday. Had a realy good sleep as knackered after my trip and not yet finished unpacking.
Checked out a bag DIL put in my car as I am not likely to be back there before Christmas. Not tried to work out a total but she spent a lot of money on stuff I neither need nor want.
Bottles of wine which I will take back over for New Year tho' the anchovies and mussels have already been consumed.


----------



## mybike (9 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I'm nowhere near that level of skill, but my mum's older brother was.
> 
> Me? I learned the hard way after I shot most of a race meeting with, unbeknownst to me, a cat hair on the sensor of my camera. Cue much photoshopping and much swearing.



With film, it would have only been on a few frames, with digital, it's there until you notice the problem.

I've just bought a 50mm f1.7 lens to use for macro.


----------



## mybike (9 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I don't hear any wind or rain outside.
> 
> Something strange is happening



The storm has passed, quite pleasant this morning, apart from the puddles.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I don't hear any wind or rain outside.
> 
> Something strange is happening


Who you gonna call?


----------



## tyred (9 Dec 2021)

Just back from my morning hobble. Lovely morning for a change. 

Two months ago I was cycling between two and three hundred miles every week but now I feel knackered after a relatively short walk on crutches


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2021)

We have sunshine and blue sky ! 

Forecast is for it to cloud over later.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Dec 2021)

frigid ride last nite. just a few flurries to add to the fun


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2021)

My ride out today was diverted by the police, who'd blocked the greenway route due to looking for a 'wanted male'. Police cars everywhere plus the dog unit. 

Clearly I'm not 'wanted'.


----------



## Sterlo (9 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> My ride out today was diverted by the police, who'd blocked the greenway route due to looking for a 'wanted male'. Police cars everywhere plus the dog unit.
> 
> Clearly I'm not 'wanted'.


I know the feeling 😢


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2021)

Mild and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

I hauled some wood this morning, and emptied the job lot of cat food from the car and stashed it in the utility room.

T'is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> With film, it would have only been on a few frames, with digital, it's there until you notice the problem.
> 
> I've just bought a 50mm f1.7 lens to use for macro.



Yeah... That was a good lesson to clean the sensor regularly. I keep one of those little rubber squeeze bulbs in my camera bag purely for that purpose.

The problem I had, was that one of my then cats used to love sleeping draped over my camera gear. 

This was back in early 2004-ish, as I switched to digital in mid 2003. Got to the point where I did the maths on how much I was spending on film and processing, how much I would recoup per meeting in sales, fell off my chair looking at the numbers and the next day bit the bullet and bought a D60... 

Sounds like a nice bit of glass 

I love my 50 1.8 - it's not macro though, but a fabby little lens.


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2021)

Back from having the Flooster and Bu jabs. A very helpful man explained how to use the temperature sensor and where to join the (short) queue.

It was very peopley out there! Due to illness etc and the lock downs I have not been out much since September 2019.  That does not bother me as much as it might bother some people, cos I have the garden and books, and knitting, sewing etc etc.

In other, much better news, one of my nieces is expecting a baby, on or around the 29th December.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

Look then answer!







Spoiler: Which type are you/



Is it an owl or coffee at first sight? If you are attracted to the owl, you're curious about many things, willing to experiment, and able to solve problems quickly. Seeing an expresso means that you're a happy-go-lucky person who likes to live peacefully, and someone who likes to have friends around to chat with.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2021)

Two slices of wholemeal bread, one with the last of the taramasalata, one with brie, plus a pear, a banana, a tangerine and two


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> It was very peopley out there! Due to illness etc and the lock downs I have not been out much since September 2019.  That does not bother me as much as it might bother some people, cos I have the garden and books, and knitting, sewing etc etc.



I am much the same. Books, box sets, painting, writing and other craft-type stuff.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Look then answer!
> View attachment 621334
> 
> 
> ...



The first, for me.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2021)

Anyways, off to go and take an axe to some logs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> The first, for me.


I'm the owl and the coffee cat.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> With film, it would have only been on a few frames, with digital, it's there until you notice the problem.
> 
> I've just bought a 50mm f1.7 lens to use for macro.


My Pentax 50mm f1.2 has 'macro' capabilities but I tend to use the Tamron Adaptall SP90 f2.4 with the matching extension tube for true 1:1
for that


----------



## Threevok (9 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is it an owl or coffee at first sight? If you are attracted to the owl, you're curious about many things, willing to experiment, and able to solve problems quickly. Seeing an expresso means that you're a happy-go-lucky person who likes to live peacefully, and someone who likes to have friends around to chat with.



Is this like an ink blot test ?

Because I see a creepy pumpkin


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2021)

Well, that's a good week's worth of firewood smacked into submission with an axe. It's very therapeutic.

Good work-out too. 

Now for some non-sweaty clothes and then a


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2021)

What a great day went to Donna Nook to watch the seals 







And caught some fish and chips on the way home


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Dec 2021)

Apropos of nothing. 
This will pass a couple of minutes. 

https://fb.watch/9O1zXffttk/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Dec 2021)

And for further entertainment, the government has just confirmed that if you are singing indoors you don't have to wear a mask. Ad hoc carol singing in supermarkets will brighten up everybody's day....


----------



## Jenkins (9 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Look then answer!
> View attachment 621334
> 
> 
> ...


I could really do with a cuppa now!


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> My ride out today was diverted by the police, who'd blocked the greenway route due to looking for a 'wanted male'. Police cars everywhere plus the dog unit.
> 
> Clearly I'm not 'wanted'.


Would you have preferred it if you were wanted?


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would you have preferred it if you were wanted?



In this case, no. I'd have teeth marks from the police dog.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> In this case, no. I'd have teeth marks from the police dog.


You couldn't outrun a dog, on legs, on your bike.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2021)

Soup, then eggs florentine, roasted baby plum tomatoes and crusty bread for supper.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2021)

Just finished cleaning up another photo. This one took me nearly four hours... 

Mind, I had to reconstruct the front wing endplate, one wheel (with a vented aero cover) and the airbox of the car (with sponsor's logo). And I edited someone's foot out of the side of the frame as well.

I'm knackered now, but it's damn bloody satisfying. Though I'm glad these slides are black & white as opposed to colour.


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You couldn't outrun a dog, on legs, on your bike.



You've never been chased by a police Alsation at full tilt then? 

I'd have had no chance. The dog keeps going and can reach 30mph.


----------



## tyred (9 Dec 2021)

The living room clock is seven minutes slow. It must need a new battery.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> You've never been chased by a police Alsation at full tilt then?
> 
> I'd have had no chance. The dog keeps going and can reach 30mph.


Think of it as an added incentive, especially useful on a hill climb I'd say.

Words might need to be had.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> The living room clock is seven minutes slow. It must need a new battery.


A room that's 7 minutes slow could be useful. You know those times when you break something, you could use the time to put a layer of bubble wrap on the floor where the glass landed, or simply put the glass out of harm's reach. Or when you say something stupid, you could use the time to think of something smarter to say and say it.

Let's face it, living in the present can be exhilarating but it's also dangerous. If you look at it this way, do you still dare to put a fresh battery in?


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2021)

Right, trip to the little girls' room required.

Then, another  would be mighty fine.

No more photo editing tonight. I now have a walloping headache from having to concentrate so hard.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Dec 2021)

raleighnut said:


> My Pentax 50mm f1.2 has 'macro' capabilities but I tend to use the Tamron Adaptall SP90 f2.4 with the matching extension tube for true 1:1
> for that


Magnificent lens, I have fond memories of it. Never owned one, but sold quite a few.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2021)

I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## tyred (10 Dec 2021)

Sounds like hailstones this morning.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Dec 2021)

Pouring rain by the sea.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2021)

Don't think it's raining here
Dark outside
Pushing well


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2021)

First cuppa went down well
back to work today after a day off yesterday
Soon be the weekend


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2021)

I'm up.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2021)

Oh, and I bought some staples yesterday but forgot to mention it.. 
Apologies.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2021)

Morning.
Lovely clear sky here which is brightening up as I write . Might be a good day .
I thought I would just stir the peeps up on the retirement thread! . Just watched a bit on Good Morning Britain where a 25 year old was saying that retired peeps are lazy and should get out to work . He doesn't want to fund us !  
He is lucky he didn't start work way back in the late 60's early 70's. The tricks workers used to play on the newbies then !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2021)

Why do people like to plump up their lips ? 
I didn't like the look when my inner tube did it !


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Lovely clear sky here which is brightening up as I write . Might be a good day .
> I thought I would just stir the peeps up on the retirement thread! . Just watched a bit on Good Morning Britain where a 25 year old was saying that retired peeps are lazy and should get out to work . He doesn't want to fund us !
> He is lucky he didn't start work way back in the late 60's early 70's. The tricks workers used to play on the newbies then !



He's a cheeky sod, I started work in 1967 at 15, the school leaving age then, I'd already had a paper round for a year, I did manual labour till I was 64, I retired a year early, I now have an arthritic hip that sometimes keeps me awake at night and a worn out back, I also have a disabled wife that I care for.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> He's a cheeky sod, I started work in 1967 at 15, the school leaving age then, I'd already had a paper round for a year, I did manual labour till I was 64, I retired a year early, I now have an arthritic hip that sometimes keeps me awake at night and a worn out back, I also have a disabled wife that I care for.


Yep, who paid for his education/healthcare when he was a sprog.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2021)

Dry so far but showers forecast. Anyway got some bread on rising and that is the extent of my physical exertions for today.
At least I got out for a trike run yesterday before the rain came on but it was pretty cold and far too much traffic. Frightening how fitness vanishes so quickly with even a short time off.
I think the holiday home owners are now coming to patronise us and tell us how lucky we are to have them bringing all these tourists all summer to the houses local workers cannot get.
The entitled berks on the ferry the other day who drove me to spend the trip out on the open deck were such people.Strange that one of them looked so much like Johnson. Mebbe the one in London is a body double.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2021)

I did a paper round for WHS back in the 60's. At times the bag could be b****y heavy, especially if the monthly magazines coincided with the Telegraph supplement!  I covered 4miles on my round . The Daily Sketch used to cause alarm when I picked it out of my bag to discover that half of it was missing !  I was relieved to find that on some occasions it only had 2 pages .


----------



## rockyroller (10 Dec 2021)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I thought I would just stir the peeps up on the retirement thread! .


You'll need to try harder......never noticed!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2021)

Morning. After waking around 4am, I went back to sleep with England only 2 wickets down. Miraculously, they were only 2 wickets down when I eventually got up.

The scaffolding has now been up for so long it's now become an adventure playground for kids with nothing else to do. Yesterday evening at around 7pm there were 3 youngsters outside my 5th floor window. ''We're not here to nick anything,'' ''Please don't call the police," ''We were bored.'' So I'm going to have to get the council to make sure that the scaffolding is scamp-proof before someone gets seriously injured or killed.


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Dec 2021)

I'm having two mince pies


----------



## mybike (10 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like a nice bit of glass
> 
> I love my 50 1.8 - it's not macro though, but a fabby little lens.



It's a s/h SMC Pentax-M. I have some tubes. It's a case of slow down, get it right, don't rely on the camera.

It;s the thing you notice with digital cameras, you don't run out of film, but you do run out of storage and you do take photos you'd otherwise not have bothered with.



raleighnut said:


> My Pentax 50mm f1.2 has 'macro' capabilities but I tend to use the Tamron Adaptall SP90 f2.4 with the matching extension tube for true 1:1
> for that



I've just got fed up with the auto capabilities that don't do what I want in close up. I could have used a 42mm thread Tessar, I have but the Pentax won't need an adapter.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Dec 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I'm having two mince pies


Whether they like it or not. 😁


----------



## tyred (10 Dec 2021)

I've been using Opera web browser for many years over several PCs and it's been my preferred choice.

I'm not sure if it's updated itself or something but the glacial performance of my laptop over the past week or so seems to be related to Opera if I try to use it. I've discovered that all seems to run perfectly if I use Edge.


----------



## tyred (10 Dec 2021)

Now it seems Flickr is down!


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I've been using Opera web browser for many years over several PCs and it's been my preferred choice.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's updated itself or something but the glacial performance of my laptop over the past week or so seems to be related to Opera if I try to use it. I've discovered that all seems to run perfectly if I use Edge.


Do you have to stop for an interval every now and then?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I'm having two mince pies


It's some kind of linguistic irony that ''mince'' means ''thin'' in French.


----------



## mybike (10 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> What a great day went to Donna Nook to watch the seals
> 
> View attachment 621341
> 
> ...



You needed to be very alert to catch that action.


----------



## mybike (10 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And for further entertainment, the government has just confirmed that if you are singing indoors you don't have to wear a mask. Ad hoc carol singing in supermarkets will brighten up everybody's day....



Sing along to their Christmas music: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTVHSHm8X9w


----------



## pawl (10 Dec 2021)

My new cycling sun glasses arrived today from Optilabs First rate service.Never ordered prescription glasses on line before couldn’t be more satisfied





7


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2021)

Bright, blustery and very chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning, I have hauled in a load of firewood and handwashed a pile of stuff that for whatever reason, I can't put in the machine. I have also put camera and flash batteries on to charge.

Feeling like a bit of a melon cauliflower today. I am missing someone very much today.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon!


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> It's a s/h SMC Pentax-M. I have some tubes. It's a case of slow down, get it right, don't rely on the camera.
> 
> It;s the thing you notice with digital cameras, you don't run out of film, but you do run out of storage and you do take photos you'd otherwise not have bothered with.



The big draw for me wasn't just the financial side, but the fact that I had complete control over the whole image making process, cutting out the jeopardy of taking film to be developed. It actually meant less work for me, because I wasn't having to keep fixing issues caused by other people.

But I'll definitely agree that film makes you think more - and be more selective, because each time you press the shutter, it's that "ouch it's going to cost me" moment.

Although when shooting sports, there is generally a lot of wasted shots anyway, even when shooting digital. But when all hell breaks loose, you just know you can keep your finger on the shutter and it's not going to dent your pocket.


----------



## mybike (10 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Sounds like hailstones this morning.



Yes, we had them first thing, made me wonder what the dog walk would be like. Thankfully, it was dry & mild, while a little damp underfoot.


----------



## mybike (10 Dec 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I'm having two mince pies



I'm wondering which I prefer, mince pies or hot cross buns.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2021)

Two slices of granary bread for lunch - one with duck confit, one with brie & chutney, plus a pear and a tangerine and two 

Photo editing for me this afternoon, but I will pop out to the co-op in the next village along later to buy the stamps and chocolate coins I forgot to pick up in Tesco the other day.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> The big draw for me wasn't just the financial side, but the fact that I had complete control over the whole image making process, cutting out the jeopardy of taking film to be developed. It actually meant less work for me, because I wasn't having to keep fixing issues caused by other people.
> 
> But I'll definitely agree that film makes you think more - and be more selective, because each time you press the shutter, it's that "ouch it's going to cost me" moment.
> 
> Although when shooting sports, there is generally a lot of wasted shots anyway, even when shooting digital. But when all hell breaks loose, you just know you can keep your finger on the shutter and it's not going to dent your pocket.


After I have been taking photos with either cameras or phone I go through them and delete duplicates or ones not up to standard. Takes a bit of discipline. 
I used to do all my own processing of b&w but never tackled colour even tho' I had the luxury of a dedicated darkroom. I had a little sideline for some years doing semi professional work but since there was nobody else handy in most cases I was not infringing on people who depended on it for their income.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2021)

I've been out on my bike this afternoon . My legs were complaining about taking them . It was nice and sunny but there was a cold head wind. I did my usual 12 miles .


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> After I have been taking photos with either cameras or phone I go through them and delete duplicates or ones not up to standard. Takes a bit of discipline.
> I used to do all my own processing of b&w but never tackled colour even tho' I had the luxury of a dedicated darkroom. I had a little sideline for some years doing semi professional work but since there was nobody else handy in most cases I was not infringing on people who depended on it for their income.



I keep two separate archives - one a raw datadump from the flash cards, and one which is a selection of edited images from each shoot. I never delete anything, because it's sod's law that someone will invariably get in touch with me and ask "do you have a photo of abc from meeting xyz?"

That way I can (hopefully) pull out a photo, no matter how imperfect. And as an archivist and collector, I can categorically say that one shot, no matter how crappy, is better than no photo at all. 

Never developed my own film, although it is something on the bucket list - I have enough 35mm and medium format stuff still knocking around should I wish to try. My mum's brothers had sold the camera shop / processing lab by the time I was born.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2021)

My first Christmas card has just arrived. 
The post work late here and sometimes I don't get mail until about 8 o'clock in the evening.

Roads and pavements are wet but there is now a clear sky and the gritting lorry has just gone past. My garden path which is concrete may be dangerous first thing in the morning and the side roads and pavements treacherous.
Supposed to get a bit less cold tomorrow tho' gales are forecast in a couple of days as well as heavy rain.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2021)

I'm watching The Abbess . I haven't seen any nuns yet, just a load of people under water !


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Oh, and I bought some staples yesterday but forgot to mention it..
> Apologies.


26/8?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2021)

Clear sky outside tonight me reckons there could be a frost 2moro am


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2021)

It was perishing cold when I went to Littleport at teatime.

Cats have been fed, now it's time to feed me.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2021)

Just 80 minutes of doing nothing to go, then the weekend starts and I plan to do even more nothing at home.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2021)

A reprise of the soup, eggs florentine and buttered rolls this evening - only difference from yesterday was some swede on the side, steamed, then sauteed in butter with pepper & nutmeg.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> 26/8?


Nope 23/6 & 24/6


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2021)

1c outside.. ❄


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 1c outside.. ❄


Not too cold then.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2021)

I watched Fifth Gear tonight . I can't stand that Hicky Vulture Benderson. Mind you I don't like the other presenters either . The one person I thought was okay was the new presenter who was investigating what it was like to own an electric vehicle . I thought her report was very interesting.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2021)

I have a  and a toasted muffin.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2021)

Right, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2021)

For whatever reason awake
Dark outside
Chilly and looks like a good frost


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2021)

No frost visible 
Bird bath no frozen
So going for a ride


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2021)

Morning.
It is still dark outside at the moment. It is dry which is s good thing !
Thinking at the moment .


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2021)

I'm up.


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2021)

You know things are bad, when you randomly tune into C4 and, in the case of two weeks, you've seen two episoes of The Simpsons be repeated. Impossible.


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is still dark outside at the moment. It is dry which is s good thing !
> Thinking at the moment .



Very wet here, although not currently falling out of the sky. Off into Manchester - will probably avoid the Markets as rather cold, but will hit a few pubs in Northern Quarter before our Madness Concert tonight.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Dec 2021)

This weekend is the annual cyclocross event so it is currently raining with a strong wind and quite cold.
This is not some small local event but is part of the Scottish Championships and so very important to many people. Entrants are in 3 figures.
I have been up at Glengorm Castle who make their grounds available in rain, hail, sleet, snow and ice with some even nice and sunny as I did timekeeping. This is now electronic so I am redundant and not fit enough to even marshal. Car parking is limited so was a nightmare to find enough space. 
I once got roped in to marshal at an under 8 years old event. Terrifying as they seemed to have no fear and were more competitive than the adults.
Happy days.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2021)

Nice 20 miles a bit of frost in the outlying areas but very nice


----------



## mybike (11 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> For whatever reason awake
> Dark outside
> Chilly and looks like a good frost



Not chilly here, but the sky was a bit red.


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> You know things are bad, when you randomly tune into C4 and, in the case of two weeks, you've seen two episoes of The Simpsons be repeated. Impossible.



Oh no, another repeat - Canyonero again, from last week.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2021)

I don't have a TV licence or a BBC etc. I can repeat stuff if I want to, but I don't..


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2021)

In other exciting news, i forgot to dry my insulated walking trousers, so they are now in the dryer before I head to Manchester in the cold.


----------



## tyred (11 Dec 2021)

Torrential rain again so no perambulation this morning. 

Going to read Eric Newby's The last grain race as I continue to work my way through the huge stack of books I'd collected in charity shops over the years but never got around to reading.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Dec 2021)

Lunch with my daughter today.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2021)

@Reynard and anyone else who likes foreign detectives - have you watched "Vienna Blood"?

Twas excellent last night, not to mention a  Lead Character.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Torrential rain again so no perambulation this morning.
> 
> Going to read Eric Newby's The last grain race as I continue to work my way through the huge stack of books I'd collected in charity shops over the years but never got around to reading.


Good read. He had a very adventurous life and the Tall Ships seemed to be particularly hazardous.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard and anyone else who likes foreign detectives - have you watched "Vienna Blood"?
> 
> Twas excellent last night, not to mention a  Lead Character.


I didn't know that there had been a second series. I enjoyed the first one.


----------



## tyred (11 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Good read. He had a very adventurous life and the Tall Ships seemed to be particularly hazardous.


I've always been fascinated by sailing ships but under no circumstances could I ever work on one. I have a terrible head for heights and could never climb the rigging.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Lunch with my daughter today.


👍 the most valuable thing we can share w/ each other, is our time


----------



## rockyroller (11 Dec 2021)

freezing rain this morning, yuk


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2021)

Patio furniture put in the shed now for winter


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2021)

I've just about finished my 2nd load of laundry and my 2nd mug of coffee. I've also removed a particularly gelatinous lump of bird poo off my car's tailgate - I was able to pry it off and clean it up using the baby wipes I keep in the car.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2021)

Grey and feeling much milder than in recent days here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept in somewhat, then restocked all the wood bins in the house and gathered ingredients for a later cookfest.

Currently sat with a  and listening to the qually from Abu Dhabi on the radio.


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2021)

Manchesters markets arent the same this year. Very busy, so we've gone for a backstreet pub with craft beers


----------



## oldwheels (11 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I've always been fascinated by sailing ships but under no circumstances could I ever work on one. I have a terrible head for heights and could never climb the rigging.


I used to have a good head for heights but the conditions on those ships with no real protection when dealing with heavy wet canvas in bad weather would put most people off. I was not averse to some risk as I did sail but that was potentially suicidal.
Quite a few sailors were lost overboard in those days and there was no chance of getting picked up again even if still on the surface.


----------



## Tribansman (11 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Patio furniture put in the shed now for winter


Shame on you...if you've got room in your shed for patio furniture, that means you've not got enough bikes!


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2021)

Two slices of granary bread, one with duck (minus the quack) and one with brie, then a pear, a tangerine and two 

Now listening to the footy.

It is raining.


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I've always been fascinated by sailing ships but under no circumstances could I ever work on one. I have a terrible head for heights and could never climb the rigging.



I've been up a mast, though not on board ship, in the late 1960's when I was under training at HMS St Vincent in Gosport they had a mast rigged up at the edge of the parade ground, our class went up the mast one afternoon, we only went half way.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I didn't know that there had been a second series. I enjoyed the first one.



Last night it was the first episode of the second series, on BBC2 I think, at 9pm. I missed the first series.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2021)

I have just made a big pot of minestrone soup.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> Last night it was the first episode of the second series, on BBC2 I think, at 9pm. I missed the first series.


All 3 of the first and 2nd series are on iPlayer. The second series ones all have yesterday's date so it seems the catch up version is ahead of the TV version.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> All 3 of the first and 2nd series are on iPlayer. The second series ones all have yesterday's date so it seems the catch up version is ahead of the TV version.



Yes, there was a message saying "press red to watch the next episode", but it was too late then to start watching a second episode.
I was going to ask how long programmes stay on BBC iplayer. It used to be 28 days, did it? I have iplayer/replay? built in to the television, but apart from BBC I find it tricky to locate programmes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> Yes, there was a message saying "press red to watch the next episode", but it was too late then to start watching a second episode.
> I was going to ask how long programmes stay on BBC iplayer. It used to be 28 days, did it? I have iplayer/replay? built in to the television, but apart from BBC I find it tricky to locate programmes.


These are available for over a year. It varies according to the broadcasting rights.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2021)

Just witnessed a taxi stop and let 3 car's out of a junction.
And just checked how full my parents septic tank is


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Shame on you...if you've got room in your shed for patio furniture, that means you've not got enough bikes!


Only 1 bike in the shed the other 12 are in the garage


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2021)

I have a  and some shortbread fingers.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard and anyone else who likes foreign detectives - have you watched "Vienna Blood"?
> 
> Twas excellent last night, not to mention a  Lead Character.



No, but have seen the trailers. Might have a gander.


----------



## tyred (11 Dec 2021)

I have a corned beef sandwich to eat


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2021)

My new debit card arrived this afternoon and is now a Mastercard instead of a Visa.

It should save me some money for a little while as I had the old card number, valid from and to dates & CVC number memorised so I didn't need the card with me when ordering things online.


----------



## DCLane (11 Dec 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Shame on you...if you've got room in your shed for patio furniture, that means you've not got enough bikes!



True. I've not enough shed space for our bikes, so have had to borrow storage space for several plus store 6 bikes outside. And some in the conservatory/house.

It'll change (a bit) when son no. 2 leaves home for university - if he goes next year - and I sell a few in the Spring.


----------



## Cathryn (11 Dec 2021)

I’m loving the dresses on strictly tonight!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> My new debit card arrived this afternoon and is now a Mastercard instead of a Visa.
> 
> It should save me some money for a little while as I had the old card number, valid from and to dates & CVC number memorised so I didn't need the card with me when ordering things online.


Have Ama-zon made up with Mastercard yet or will it stop working next year?


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Dec 2021)

'Michael McIntyre's The Wheel' is on soon ..... can this be submitted into The Mundane Hall of Fame please.


----------



## Tribansman (11 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> True. I've not enough shed space for our bikes, so have had to borrow storage space for several plus store 6 bikes outside. And some in the conservatory/house.
> 
> It'll change (a bit) when son no. 2 leaves home for university - if he goes next year - and I sell a few in the Spring.


That's more like it, proper dedication that! Especially starting to colonise the conservatory 👍

We've got a small ish shed (7x5) and I've managed to squeeze 8 bikes in there (with the aid of inner tubes hangers) which is its absolute max before getting any of them out turns into Jenga!

Got a further 2 in the ramshackle summer house (more a small, hexagonal shed), one of which is on the turbo. And two in the loft. To be fair, 4 are Mini T's!

That's about all I can squeeze in, without getting a restraining order from Mrs T


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Have Ama-zon made up with Mastercard yet or will it stop working next year?


I think it's Visa that the rainforest seller have had a falling out with - their own credit card is isued by Mastercard.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> True. I've not enough shed space for our bikes, so have had to borrow storage space for several plus store 6 bikes outside. And some in the conservatory/house.
> 
> It'll change (a bit) when son no. 2 leaves home for university - if he goes next year - and I sell a few in the Spring.


Simple answer is to have two sheds like I do - one with 4 bikes and the other with 3 bikes, a strimmer and the lawnmower.


----------



## DCLane (11 Dec 2021)

Tribansman said:


> That's more like it, proper dedication that! Especially starting to colonise the conservatory 👍
> 
> We've got a small ish shed (7x5) and I've managed to squeeze 8 bikes in there (with the aid of inner tubes hangers) which is its absolute max before getting any of them out turns into Jenga!
> 
> ...





Jenkins said:


> Simple answer is to have two sheds like I do - one with 4 bikes and the other with 3 bikes, a strimmer and the lawnmower.



Both of you need to get better at this 

The 'shed' is a garage - with 18 bikes in it (track / cross / TT / road bikes). There are 3 frames being built up in the workshop/conservatory, 3 are in the storage I've borrowed waiting until the Spring to be sold and 6 7 are outside (our grasstrack bikes, two Dawes Kingpins and a couple of fixies plus my Raleigh Pioneer). Plus one on the turbo in the dining room and another in the dining room waiting final components to arrive from Ridley - it's my son's team bike.

I _think_ that's enough for now. Given everything is locked and all bikes stored are locked / alarmed I've spent a week's salary just on security


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2021)

I happen to have 4 bikes in my living room and one in the bedroom. Clearly, I have neither shed nor wife.


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I think it's Visa that the rainforest seller have had a falling out with - their own credit card is isued by Mastercard.



Yes its Visa, something about fee's


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2021)

Minestrone soup, then chicken, chips and beans for supper.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2021)

Time to make a  and settle down to watch MOTD.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2021)

I found the first episode of the first series of "Vienna Blood". They described series as "dark", yes I agree, some rooms could do with improved lighting.

To remove any doubt, I should mention that the lead character that I like () is the older Inspector, not the young Doctor.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> I found the first episode of the first series of "Vienna Blood". They described series as "dark", yes I agree, some rooms could do with improved lighting.


You've probably been gaslighted. You probably no longer believe any of it is true.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2021)

Coming back from Leeds this evening, the train I was waiting on was cancelled. Change of platform required for the next one headed my way. Up the stairs, over the walkway and to the "new" platform for the next one.
Got as far as New Pudsey, and the announcement is made that due to it now running 20 minutes late, it would now terminate at Bradford. Get to Bradford, and we're told that the next one would be departing from platform 4. We'd come in on platform 3. Whilst waiting, a train pulls in on platform 1, announced as platform 2 over the PA system. Turns out that this is the train I'd been waiting for in Leeds, before they cancelled it.

Two platform changes and one train change had put me on the train I'd been waiting to catch in the first place. Slightly overcrowded for an early Saturday evening train, which then made a non scheduled stop at one station along the line. Not all the doors were functional leaving many stuck onboard. They'd to travel further, then wait for a train that would stop at the station they needed.


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2021)

Right, time I headed off to the Land of Nod via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2021)

Think I will go and get a few miles done
Dark outside
Not raining either


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Think I will go and get a few miles done
> Dark outside
> Not raining either


Me too but just on foot with the head torch.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2021)

Morning.
Ooh! Init dark!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too but just on foot with the head torch.


OH! Do you rank your torches in seniority ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Coming back from Leeds this evening, the train I was waiting on was cancelled. Change of platform required for the next one headed my way. Up the stairs, over the walkway and to the "new" platform for the next one.
> Got as far as New Pudsey, and the announcement is made that due to it now running 20 minutes late, it would now terminate at Bradford. Get to Bradford, and we're told that the next one would be departing from platform 4. We'd come in on platform 3. Whilst waiting, a train pulls in on platform 1, announced as platform 2 over the PA system. Turns out that this is the train I'd been waiting for in Leeds, before they cancelled it.
> 
> Two platform changes and one train change had put me on the train I'd been waiting to catch in the first place. Slightly overcrowded for an early Saturday evening train, which then made a non scheduled stop at one station along the line. Not all the doors were functional leaving many stuck onboard. They'd to travel further, then wait for a train that would stop at the station they needed.


I thought on street gambling was illegal ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Only 1 bike in the shed the other 12 are in the garage


Room for some more then ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2021)

We went to my son's 40th birthday do yesterday . It was held outside in a big tent thing. I thought I would have fish and chips for my meal for a change .  
I was really tired after driving up there and back . I watching the last qualifying lap on 4+1 and then fell asleep . I woke up and went to bed early . I still feel shattered this morning .


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> OH! Do you rank your torches in seniority ?


Petzl Swift..........shame it didn't make my run swift.  It was a very slow plod but still enjoyed it.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Dec 2021)

It's Sunday.
Sunday Funday according to Mini T.
Sunday stay-out-in-the-bloody-garden day if he remains as wired as he is!


----------



## pawl (12 Dec 2021)

Wahoo.Mrs p has won on the lottery.£5 and a lucky dip


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Wahoo.Mrs p has won on the lottery.£5 and a lucky dip


Will you be going on a world cruise and will it change your lifestyle ?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Think I will go and get a few miles done
> Dark outside
> Not raining either


Well that's another 33 miles done
Very damp underfoot in places 
First cuppa went down well


----------



## tyred (12 Dec 2021)

I've just sneezed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I've just sneezed.


Bless you. Seems the right thing to say on a Sunday morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2021)

I've cleaned the top of the washing up liquid bottle. 
It was green and gammy. 
Now it isn't.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've cleaned the top of the washing up liquid bottle.
> It was green and gammy.
> Now it isn't.


Brown sauce bottle next?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Brown sauce bottle next?


I did that a while ago.. It's OK at the moment.
And the red one, too!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Dec 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Brown sauce bottle next?


I've always got a sriracha bottle in need of decrapitation.


----------



## pawl (12 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Will you be going on a world cruise and will it change your lifestyle ?




Definitely Just looking on the bay of e for a pedaloe As regard to lifestyle I will continue to be a grumpy 😡 old pensioner


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2021)

Christmas cake is cooking


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2021)

Very mild and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

We are settling down to the GP - with the pictures on the telly and the 5 live commentary on the radio.

I have an array of snacks to fortify me - peanuts, crisps, shortbread fingers and an apricot pastry.


----------



## tyred (12 Dec 2021)

Time to eat the first mince pie of the season.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Time to eat the first mince pie of the season.


I'm about 35 in front of you 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2021)

Beef stew is bubbling in the slow cooker 🥘


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Very mild and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> We are settling down to the GP - with the pictures on the telly and the 5 live commentary on the radio.
> 
> I have an array of snacks to fortify me - peanuts, crisps, shortbread fingers and an apricot pastry.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Dec 2021)

Driech December day and had no incentive to get out of bed this morning. Late breakfast and then an early lunch before getting myself out of the house to visit my wildlife pal. His wife died recently and getting the paperwork sorted is not as easy as you would think. He now has to wait for probate apparently before things can get sorted further. A lawyer is need for this and they are masters of procrastination.
Somebody has appeared on the local FB site. 
" I am coming for a few days over New Year and what events can I attend?"
The general tone of replies was not polite as people have had enough of tourists. They all said in varying terms "FO"
At one time somebody told them they were welcome and if any house had lights on after midnight at New Year they could just go in and join the party. There was a plague of them and they contributed nothing and did not even take a bottle of anything with them. They expected to get plied with booze and gave nothing in return. No a popular move.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2021)

*Well was that controversial ? *


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2021)

Spoiler












🏁


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've cleaned the top of the washing up liquid bottle.
> It was green and gammy.
> Now it isn't.


Fairy?


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've always got a sriracha bottle in need of decrapitation.


Be careful, they're prone to exploding!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> *Well was that controversial ? *


Marginally more confusing than rugby rules. I think the race director won.


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2021)

I think I will stick with the snooker. Tis quieter, and easier to follow the rules.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


>


She likes the commentators on the radio.


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> *Well was that controversial ? *



Spoiler alert.

https://www.crash.net/f1/news/99469...bu-dhabi-result-after-controversial-f1-finale


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> She likes the commentators on the radio.



My emojies were for what just happened at the Race, without spoiling it for anyone.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Dec 2021)

Just looked at the jokes bit with the dog driving the scooter.
We had a local worthy who lived 2 miles out of town and came down to a local pub by car nearly every night and brought his St Bernard dog with him. 
It was said quite openly and in fact was mentioned in a local panto that the dog had to come to drive him home. The police sergeant at the time was in the audience and laughed heartily at this joke.
This would quite rightly not happen nowadays.


----------



## tyred (12 Dec 2021)

My cousin came to visit me bearing a box of Roses and four bottles of beer


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> My cousin came to visit me bearing a box of Roses and four bottles of beer


You've enjoyed the beer, then put your roses in some water.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2021)

Well that's another series of top gear done and dusted


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that's another series of top gear done and dusted


Any good?


----------



## tyred (12 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've enjoyed the beer, then put your roses in some water.


The Roses float in water.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> The Roses float in water.


You did put the water in a vase first!!


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2021)

I am eating popcorn.

Didn't do any photo editing today for obvious reasons, but have done a fair bit of writing instead. Was working out how best to join two particular elements of the plot.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Dec 2021)

I have a blister on the ball of my right foot as a result of going shopping this afternoon. 

Needing some rolls for dinner, I deciced to walk to the local Lidl while listening to the F1 on the radio, but went a little further than anticipated - just under 12 miles in total, hence the blister. Occasional lancing with a sewing needle & squeezing the liquid out is helping.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Any good?


A lot better than when Clarkson presented it


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2021)

Right, I'm making the journey to bed - all six feet of it.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2021)

A no bucket start to the day/week 
Cat has been fed
Dark outside but dry


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2021)

First cuppa went down well 
And so Monday starts 
Office door opened


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Dec 2021)

I am now the keeper of a Peckham House Mouse. It's quite a rare breed, I believe, but I am going to have to let it go. Any takers? Must collect.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2021)

It's one of those wiper on / wiper off days, today. Mizzle & drizzle. 
No1 daughters car won't start so my mission should I choose to accept it, is to go and look at it. 
With my vast mechanical knowledge, I will look at it and say 'yes. It won't start.'


----------



## Jenkins (13 Dec 2021)

An unwanted early start to the day. At least I should be able to finish the Ch****mas shopping without hurrying around before work this afternoon.

First coffee made, a load of washing started and no problems with the blister this morning.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2021)

Dry day so far but cold and windy with gales later. As usual the Monday mid afternoon ferry cancelled due to bad weather somewhere else.
The latest thing seems to be Driving Test Tourism. Some newspaper reporter wants to borrow a car to do a driving test here. Some of the newer settlers think this is a wonderful idea and will bring them lots of business. Those who have been waiting for a test for ages are not quite so pleased at somebody thinking they can jump the queue.
A driving instructor from Shetland says they are a serious nuisance there and all fail the test.
Our road conditions are bad enough with the tourist menaces we already get without adding even more incompetents.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2021)

Just tried to join a zoom meeting only problem is I am 24 hours early


----------



## tyred (13 Dec 2021)

I've just had my plaster cast replaced with a removable boot thingy and am able to start putting weight on it (slowly). 

Will have boot until the end of January so still no cycling or driving


----------



## DCLane (13 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just tried to join a zoom meeting only problem is I am 24 hours early



Last Tuesday I was about to join our monthly student mitigation panel. Then realised it was this Tuesday


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2021)

Morning .
I have deserted you for a while . I was busy on another thread .
Pop Master is on !


----------



## tyred (13 Dec 2021)

Sitting waiting at traffic lights, my Dad pointed out the brand new Bentley that was in front of us. 

I hadn't noticed as I was looking at the tatty old Dawes 10 speed that was chained to a fence.

I'm obviously more of a cyclist than a motorist


----------



## mybike (13 Dec 2021)

Feeling rather tired. Cut myself a piece of rich fruit cake last night, then went to make a drink.

The fruitcake vanished, hound looking guilty.

So, late night, 20 mile drive to emergency vet!.

By the time I'd fed her the medicine it was 3am, so I feel tired and £300 poorer.


----------



## mybike (13 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just tried to join a zoom meeting only problem is I am 24 hours early



Eager, not a good look.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2021)

Well. No1 daughter's car now starts!! It was probably the immobiliser phaffing around.
I'm claiming victory, though I'm not sure it was my inept tampering that sorted it out.. 😁

On the food front, I had a stale baguette that needed turning into bread & butter pudding but had no sultanas to put in it. I reckon chopped prunes mixed with granulated demerara sugar, instead, will be quite tasty!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> Eager, not a good look.


Sure I will be ribbed about it tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2021)

Mild and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

The crockpot is locked and loaded with a veggie tikka masala, and I have also done a load of laundry.

Last night we had a mexican stand-off between Madam Poppy and a furry brown intruder. I had to move all the food items I keep in the hall (nothing is touched thank goodness). I've seen where they've gotten in. They've chewed their way through the wood underneath the gutter flashing in the hallway, Little bar stewards. I'll have to put my DIY hat on again...

Anyways, it is time for luncheon...


----------



## rockyroller (13 Dec 2021)

eggs anyone? Wifey is still trying to figure out what happened


----------



## rockyroller (13 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Last night we had a mexican stand-off between Madam Poppy and a furry brown intruder. I had to move all the food items I keep in the hall (nothing is touched thank goodness). I've seen where they've gotten in. They've chewed their way through the wood underneath the gutter flashing in the hallway, Little bar stewards. I'll have to put my DIY hat on again...


tough to defend against rodent teeth, eh?


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> tough to defend against rodent teeth, eh?



Yep. I will be covering the gap with several layers of heavy duty wire mesh. That's this afternoon's job.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2021)

Two slices of bread for lunch, one with duck confit, one with brie, plus a tangerine, half a mango and two


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> eggs anyone? Wifey is still trying to figure out what happened
> View attachment 621822
> 
> View attachment 621823
> ...


Blimey!!


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2021)

Right, that's the first layer of wire mesh in place. Still need to tidy up the edges, but that's for tomorrow morning, as I've rather lost the light. Don't fancy getting my digits caught in wire nips.

The struggle has been using the stapler - it's one of dad's old industrial upholstery jobbies, and it's just too big for my hands.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2021)

Turned out quite a nice day despite the somewhat gloomy forecast. Could have been out on the trike but got sidetracked into garden work again.
My neighbour got a bargain lot of flashing lights from the bay of e and he asked if it was ok to put them along my fence as well as his own. He cuts my grass so I could hardly refuse and besides I get on with all my neighbours anyway.
We are now all lit up like Blackpool Illuminations after dark. I wonder when retaliation will start by somebody putting up bigger ones.


----------



## tyred (13 Dec 2021)

I keep forgetting that I can now put a little weight on my foot


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2021)

I have a nice


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2021)

My croutons nearly burned!! 🔥


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2021)

It has been raining for most of the day here . It was fine rain but very wet . I went out on my bike to post some cards and got soaked .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mild and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> The crockpot is locked and loaded with a veggie tikka masala, and I have also done a load of laundry.
> 
> ...


Bits of grind stone might help their gnawing !


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2021)

Anyways, cats have been fed (a little tin of Gourmet) and soon it will be time to feed me.

I've just put the rice cooker on.


----------



## Tribansman (13 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> We are now all lit up like Blackpool Illuminations after dark. I wonder when retaliation will start by somebody putting up bigger ones.


Yep, it's like an arms race where we live. Some just look ludicrous. A few fairy lights (def non-flashing) and maybe a couple of tasteful props (reindeer/Santa) is fine, but projectors, rows and rows of lights and full on strobing up the front of the house should get an asbo


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2021)

New security lights ordered fingers crossed


----------



## rockyroller (13 Dec 2021)

a cpl of my pics are on Amazon.com
on the left side of the page
the bottom 2 pics are mine


View: https://www.amazon.com/Lone-Peak-Toe-Clip-Covers/dp/B01N9RLW30


----------



## Jenkins (13 Dec 2021)

Managed to get everything done this morning - the last bits for my sister and something for dad, then back to Felixstowe for the cards, wrapping paper and money wallets to put the step nieces/nephews cash in (I like it when that's all they want). All that leaves is for everything to be wrapped which I may do tomorrow and the cards to be written and delivered or posted.

As a reward, I've treated myself to a night away to see Porridge Radio in Guildford at the end of January.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2021)

I had a very fine curry & basmati rice for supper.

Have to say, the combo of sweet potato, swede, parsnip and chickpeas makes a fabby tikka masala.


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2021)

@Reynard likes films from the 1930's and chopping wood, so who is her favourite actor from that time?


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard likes films from the 1930's and chopping wood, so who is her favourite actor from that time?



Hmmm, I like chopping wood, but I rarely watch films. 

I tend to like pixar-type stuff when I do.


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, I like chopping wood, but I rarely watch films.
> 
> I tend to like pixar-type stuff when I do.



For this to be funny, can you pretend you like films for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> For this to be funny, can you pretend you like films for a couple of minutes.



As long as I can have some popcorn.


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> As long as I can have some popcorn.



You could have the two Lindors I have left.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> You could have the two Lindors I have left.



Mmmmm, I'll leave them for you. I still have half a case left from a YS job lot...


----------



## Jenkins (13 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard likes films from the 1930's and chopping wood, so who is her favourite actor from that time?





Reynard said:


> Hmmm, I like chopping wood, but I rarely watch films.
> 
> I tend to like pixar-type stuff when I do.


Could it be "Woody" from the Toy Story films?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Could it be "Woody" from the Toy Story films?
> View attachment 621877


T'would be too late for the 1930s. Even Edward Woodward would have preceded Woody.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2021)

I am writing Christmas cards. Can fling 'em all at a post box tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2021)

@slowmotion, there's one of them back!


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Could it be "Woody" from the Toy Story films?
> View attachment 621877


Jessie?


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2021)

Anyways, taking a break with a  and an apple & blackberry danish.

Only three cards left to do. Got a couple of parcels to sort later in the week, but then that's it.


----------



## Speicher (14 Dec 2021)

Douglas Fir Planks


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Dec 2021)

Eating a hamburger from Sonic, and listening to Elgar's Piano Concerto.


----------



## Speicher (14 Dec 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Eating a hamburger from Sonic, and listening to Elgar's Piano Concerto.



I heard an excerpt from his Cello Concerto recently and would like to get the CD. How do I know what is a good recording?


----------



## Speicher (14 Dec 2021)

It was Sheku Kanneh-Mason playing the excerpt that I heard.
He made a CD of it, so that answers my own question.


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> It was Sheku Kanneh-Mason playing the excerpt that I heard.
> He made a CD of it, so that answers my own question.



He's fabby to listen to, isn't he?


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2021)

Cards all done. 

Might have half an hour in the company of Marcus Archibald.


----------



## Speicher (14 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> He's fabby to listen to, isn't he?



Yes, he was featured in the BBC programme "County File" last Sunday. The subject of the programme was the Malverns, not a million miles from here.


----------



## Speicher (14 Dec 2021)

Tis time I wasn't here!


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> Tis time I wasn't here!



Nunnight, sleep well xxx


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2021)

Right, I'm calling it a night as well.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (14 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> @slowmotion, there's one of them back!
> View attachment 621892


Oh joy! Becks is back.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2021)

Must remember that I have a zoom meeting at 9 am 
Dark outside
Pushing


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Dec 2021)

Cold, misty morning here with that strange pink light that happens when the sun is reflected off the mist. Ah well, best bite the bullet and venture out with my hounds.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2021)

Morning.
Georgie said a brief hello and wandered into the sitting whilst I went to get him his wet food . He seemed desperate to go out . His bowl of biscuits is almost empty so I don't think he's that hungry .


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2021)

First cuppa went down well
Amazingly no bucket required 
No colour in the sky here yet


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2021)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## Tribansman (14 Dec 2021)

Up and back from a quick get-ready-for-work stroll to get a dose of caffeine and shake off my malaise. 

Weirdly mild out. Still too so perfect conditions for a long ride 😟


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Up and back from a quick get-ready-for-work stroll to get a dose of caffeine and shake off my malaise.
> 
> Weirdly mild out. Still too so perfect conditions for a long ride 😟


I prefer salad cream !


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2021)

If I was in Scotland, I'd say it was dreich here in Hamtun.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2021)

We had a red sky a little while ago .
Georgie has given me a good work out . We have been playing football and he kept knocking the ball under the furniture . I have had to keep getting up and down and crawl around on the floor .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Up and back from a quick get-ready-for-work stroll to get a dose of caffeine and shake off my malaise.
> 
> Weirdly mild out. Still too so perfect conditions for a long ride 😟


It's mild and still here too, so much so that the flat has got really warm. Living room heating off, window open seems the sensible course of action. 
It's time for my toenail tenderising bath.

The rug's done its clockwise twisting thing. I wonder how far it can go.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> If I was in Scotland, I'd say it was dreich here in Hamtun.


If you were in Scotland, you wouldn't need to care about how dreich it was in Hamptun.


----------



## pawl (14 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am writing Christmas cards. Can fling 'em all at a post box tomorrow.





Make sure you put.a stamp on mine.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2021)

Driving rain and still pretty dark outside. Not a day to be working outside so I am not going to venture out.


----------



## mybike (14 Dec 2021)

Bin are out. Saw three bin lorries on the main road this morning, it was a bit noisy.


----------



## cookiemonster (14 Dec 2021)

View: https://media.giphy.com/media/EZICHGrSD5QEFCxMiC/giphy.gif


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2021)

Our communal bins appear to have been forgotten. The recycling bin was full last week and people have been inventive* with where to put stuff ever since.

*Or was it just plain lazy....?


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2021)

When I came here to work I checked out everything about the place and the amenities or lack of before we decided to accept the job offer. I did not feel the need to broadcast my arrival to the general public.
Now you arrive and go on FB to announce your arrival and ask stupid questions like "Where can I go to get a Full English Breakfast"?
Most of the settlers being English never notice the insult and gush their responses.
The few remaining Scots give responses which involve a lot of travelling and not very politely either.👅

Edit. I should have really put this in the things which annoy me thread.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> I heard an excerpt from his Cello Concerto recently and would like to get the CD. How do I know what is a good recording?


If you want to hear it under Elgar's own baton, there is a recording of Elgar conducting on YouTube with Beatrice Harrison. I also recommend Jaqueline Du Pre and Daniel Barenboim, Yo-Yo Ma, or Steven Isserlis recordings as well. I heard it first, and I think best, with Sir Adrian Boult and Paul Tortellier.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2021)

Well that's the zoom meeting completed must crack on


----------



## DCLane (14 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well that's the zoom meeting completed must crack on



And my mitigation panel.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2021)

I had my first ever Zoom meeting last week. I'm now a zoombie.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2021)

I've just walked back from a cycle ride .  I had done 5 miles and felt a rthymic thud from the rear wheel !  It was a puncture. I had been out to post cards and had 2 left to deliver.I started to walk home the last mile . The cards will have to wait .


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2021)

Mild, grey and still here chez Casa Reynard.

The girls had a relaxed evening, not bothered about any goings on in the hallway - other than trips to use the tray. It seems the wire mesh is (so far) doing the trick. I will put another layer of mesh over the hole, but that needs to wait as I need good daylight, and there's not much of that around here today.

This morning, I have been writing and sorting out the contents of various Christmas gifts. Mainly marmalade and cat treats / dog treats. Poppy and Lexi are very confused by the squeaky sprout I bought for a friend's dog. 

It is my mum's 92nd birthday today. We are celebrating with her favourite veggie curry and some cakey things.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> It is my mum's 92nd birthday today. We are celebrating with her favourite veggie curry and some cakey things.


fantastic! may God bless!


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had my first ever Zoom meeting last week. I'm now a zoombie.


hehe I so dislike those. how did you look? I'm so amazed at how good some ppl look on webcams & so horrified at my own appearance. last time we did one I kept pushing my chair back to make my image smaller & smaller


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> When I came here to work I checked out everything about the place and the amenities or lack of before we decided to accept the job offer. I did not feel the need to broadcast my arrival to the general public.
> Now you arrive and go on FB to announce your arrival and ask stupid questions like "Where can I go to get a Full English Breakfast"?
> Most of the settlers being English never notice the insult and gush their responses.
> The few remaining Scots give responses which involve a lot of travelling and not very politely either.👅
> ...


wow that's unique, no? for a while the owner of the company I work for wanted everyone to do a company page, aka intercom broadcast every time any of us arrived or left the bldg. of course he never paid any attention & we would often here someone leaving then a cpl minutes later hear the boss paging for that very person to call him because they can't be reached at their desk. I refused to do it cuz I'm shy like that & mostly it's rare if anyone does it anymore. the owner still often pages ppl to call him but he doesn't hang up the phone so whoever it was, can actually call him! & we can all hear him muttering something or moving papers as he waits for the person to call him, which of course they can't do because he hasn't hung up the phone! downright comical. but we try to be kind

where is the "things which annoy me thread"?


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wow that's unique, no? for a while the owner of the company I work for wanted everyone to do a company page, aka intercom broadcast every time any of us arrived or left the bldg. of course he never paid any attention & we would often here someone leaving then a cpl minutes later hear the boss paging for that very person to call him because they can't be reached at their desk. I refused to do it cuz I'm shy like that & mostly it's rare if anyone does it anymore. the owner still often pages ppl to call him but he doesn't hang up the phone so whoever it was, can actually call him! & we can all hear him muttering something or moving papers as he waits for the person to call him, which of course they can't do because he hasn't hung up the phone! downright comical. but we try to be kind
> 
> where is the "things which annoy me thread"?


It is in General Chat and scroll about 20 down currently. The title is slightly different but is understandable.


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2021)

Luncheon down the hatch. Bread & butter, the last of the duck, some brie, a pear, half a mango, some cherries and two 

Just settling down to do a bit of writing before taking mum to the quack to sort out an issue with the paperwork for her prescription. They changed her meds the other week, but didn't update the prescription to add the new ones. They were supposed to get back to her on that but never did, and her prescription is due end of the week.


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> fantastic! may God bless!



Thank you!  I'll pass on your regards xx


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2021)

Remember we were talking about bashed bridges the other day?

Here we go again... 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-59637297


----------



## tyred (14 Dec 2021)

I ventured down the road today for a longer perambulation. Amazing how much difference it makes to be able to put even a tiny amount of weight on the foot.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Remember we were talking about bashed bridges the other day?
> 
> Here we go again...
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-59637297


Interestingly, or not, there is no legal obligation to have the height of a trailer shown on the front of said trailer. The driver is obliged to know the height, though, and have the height displayed in the cab!


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Remember we were talking about bashed bridges the other day?
> Here we go again...
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-59637297


👍
we have a local hot-spot. so much so, it has a nickname 
https://www.boston.com/news/local-news/2021/08/19/boston-storrowing-what-to-know/


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2021)

I was just thinking about Reynard's rat problem and wondered if one of those things for killing insects could be modified to treat the little bu99ers ? The thing I'm talking about used to be in chip shops , an ultra violent light with bars around it . When the insect landed on the bars it got zapped with a high voltage charge .


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I was just thinking about Reynard's rat problem and wondered if one of those things for killing insects could be modified to treat the little bu99ers ? The thing I'm talking about used to be in chip shops , an ultra violent light with bars around it . When the insect landed on the bars it got zapped with a high voltage charge .



Instant rat bbq... 

*FZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZT*


----------



## tyred (14 Dec 2021)

I declared my car off the road for now as I won't be able to drive until the end of January at the earliest


----------



## Cathryn (14 Dec 2021)

My class did their Nativity today and they were flipping amazing. I'm so proud of them. I also played all the carols on the piano, playing in public for the first time in 30 years and it went better than I dared hope.


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2021)

I have a


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2021)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I declared my car off the road for now as I won't be able to drive until the end of January at the earliest


Do yo call it SORN ~ Statuary Off Road Notification?


----------



## tyred (14 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Do yo call it SORN ~ Statuary Off Road Notification?


SORD - Statutory off road declaration.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> SORD - Statutory off road declaration.


So you car's SORDed?


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2021)

♻ Bin day tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2021)

That was a very nice curry. 

Had a big bowl of minestrone soup as well.


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> ♻ Bin day tomorrow.



Was bin day here today.

Bin men got their big box of choccy biccies this morning.


----------



## Tribansman (15 Dec 2021)

It's 01.34


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2021)

Just booked my Covid booster at a time and place to suit me. No problems with the website at all at this time of night, plenty of choice as to times and locations - except, oddly, for the most local vaccination centre, which doesn't seem to feature.

Off to Downham Market town hall, where I had my second jab done, in a fortnight's time.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2021)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Dec 2021)

Moved house at the weekend. Where did all this stuff come from? 

I’m a wee bit tired. Tis stressful stuff this moving house. And I’ll have muscles like Schwarzenegger by the time I’ve done moving furniture / boxes / random stuff I didn’t even know we had.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2021)

Dark outside
Looks dry 
Cat has been fed


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Moved house at the weekend. Where did all this stuff come from?
> 
> I’m a wee bit tired. Tis stressful stuff this moving house. And I’ll have muscles like Schwarzenegger by the time I’ve done moving furniture / boxes / random stuff I didn’t even know we had.


Oh, I forgot to mention: due to moving house, my lady love discovered the actual number of bikes in the garage rather than my rough estimation as to how many there were (n/2, right?)

I never was any good at maths.

And I believe (or hope), my wife is now in denial and/or so stressed / overwhelmed with the move that she’ll forget that number…


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2021)

Christmas card ride, today.. Deliveries to the north and west of the town, then back via south of Hamtun.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention: due to moving house, my lady love discovered the actual number of bikes in the garage rather than my rough estimation as to how many there were (n/2, right?)
> 
> I never was any good at maths.
> 
> And I believe (or hope), my wife is now in denial and/or so stressed / overwhelmed with the move that she’ll forget that number…


Last time we moved house, we didn't have to do it all in a single day so every time we were heading between houses, I rode one over 😉


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention: due to moving house, my lady love discovered the actual number of bikes in the garage rather than my rough estimation as to how many there were (n/2, right?)
> 
> I never was any good at maths.
> 
> And I believe (or hope), my wife is now in denial and/or so stressed / overwhelmed with the move that she’ll forget that number…



If we ever move our garage will need it's own van

@LeetleGreyCells i feel for you


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2021)

Morning .
It is dark out but becoming lighter .
Georgie our lodger was missing from breakfast until 10 o'clock last night . He came in , had a quick wash and went upstairs . When we went to bed I spotted him looking rather sheepishly underneath our airer. Strange being a cat !  I felt a bit sorry for him and let him be leaving the doors open .
At 3.40 this morning he jumped up onto our bed. "Can you sleep he seemed to ask ? " "I can't !" Strangely enough we seemed to have the same problem ! Purring away he wandered around our bed , having his ears rubbed , climbing up onto my wife's side being a Sphinx. I eventually gave up , got out of bed and picked him up . He was happy as Larry as I carried him downstairs . Why can't he be like that during the day ?


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2021)

Grey start to the day but looks to be brightening a bit even tho' forecast is for light rain.
Had to go for a hands on GP consultation yesterday and there was no rush so doc had a social chat. I was able to update hime on local medical gossip.
The consultant I am having a phone conversation with next week has been out of sight for a week or so. The GP did not know his colleague was off on honeymoon having got married last week.
The power of social media.


----------



## mybike (15 Dec 2021)

Just had a good laugh. I'd ordered a handle for my 7lb sledge hammer and it just arrived.

When I heard the letterbox, I went into the hall and it was sticking out of the letterbox!


----------



## rockyroller (15 Dec 2021)

Cathryn said:


> My class did their Nativity today and they were flipping amazing. I'm so proud of them. I also played all the carols on the piano, playing in public for the first time in 30 years and it went better than I dared hope.


how festive! what fun!


----------



## rockyroller (15 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> That was a very nice curry.  Had a big bowl of minestrone soup as well.


time difference so funny, just had waffles, veggie sausage & coffee for breakfast


----------



## rockyroller (15 Dec 2021)

400 mile round trip planned for Saturday to see my parents, this time w/Wifey & 2 adult kids in tow. cr*p weather forecast, ugh


----------



## rockyroller (15 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Why can't he be like that during the day ?


yeah freakin' cats. we sleep separately so they can wonder during the night. they keep the rodents away tho


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2021)

I had to take my wife to the dentist's . She could drive , it's that parking is a problem . I ended up dropping her off whilst I went to find a space . There weren't any . I waited until a person walked back to a car . I waited ages before the car moved! I parked and after a few minutes I thought I would become a volunteer car parking attendant pointing out spaces and potential spaces to cars coming in . I think I guided 6 cars to spaces .
Ouch ! I found my puncture and what caused it . It was a tiny fragment of glass . I got my puncture repair kit out . It was a new one from a cycle shop . I found the puncture roughened it up put the glue on as per diagram . Wait 3 to 4 minutes !  The patches were weird ! Transparent ! Put patch on . Then I saw the next diagram . 3 to 4 hours !  Must be for competitors in the Tour de France !  I later saw PVC on the box ! Not what I wanted !  I found an old box from the 90's and stuck a patch on . The new repair set would be ideal if you were waiting for a COVID booster jab .


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2021)

Mild, grey and still here chez Casa Reynard.

Did not get much sleep. My mind was in overdrive and I just couldn't drop off. I feel a bit meh today as a result.

No further sign of any intruders, but I found another possible entry hole this morning and blocked that up too. The little barstewards have also been chewing some of the decorative timbers around the outside of the house. 

Anyways, the world will feel like a better place after a bite of luncheon.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mild, grey and still here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Did not get much sleep. My mind was in overdrive and I just couldn't drop off. I feel a bit meh today as a result.
> 
> ...


Seems to me you are batting your head against a brick wall trying to stop them. Spring traps or cage traps is the only answer. I had years of experience battling rat infestations and in my case poison was the only realistic answer as I was dealing with thousands.
I realise there are problems both practical and ethical with that particularly when you have cats.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Mild, grey and still here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Did not get much sleep. My mind was in overdrive and I just couldn't drop off. I feel a bit meh today as a result.
> 
> ...


Could you possibly grind up some contraceptive pills and mix them in with the repair? It's a bit long-term, I know, but it might stop them breeding.. 
Just a though.. 🐀


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2021)

Every now and then someone leaves a box of end-of-shelf-life foodstuffs down in the lobby. By chance I passed by before the goodies had gone. I will now be having a ''Taste the difference'' nut roast for tea. Its use by date was yesterday but I'm fairly confident the nuts won't have gone off overnight. There was also a packet of salted caramel brownie bites in there. I don't crave sweet things but once I've started....


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Seems to me you are batting your head against a brick wall trying to stop them. Spring traps or cage traps is the only answer. I had years of experience battling rat infestations and in my case poison was the only realistic answer as I was dealing with thousands.
> I realise there are problems both practical and ethical with that particularly when you have cats.



I've never had this problem before in all the years I've been living here.

Poison is out as you can well imagine - not just for my cats, but my neighbours' various cats, plus the ferals in two nearby colonies who I know hunt in my wood. Not only that, it's the other wildlife as well.

Cage traps are probably the only answer really. I think the local agricultural engineering place sells them. I daren't use spring traps in the house, because one big enough for a rat will smash a cat's leg.

Irritatingly, the culprit (and it is only one) is / has been coming in through a roof space that is enclosed, which means I can't put traps up there without knocking a hole in a wall or in the ceiling. Although the last couple of nights (since I blocked the hole by the drainpipe), the girls have been a lot more relaxed when they're in the hallway in the evening. They will let me know if there's a problem.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Could you possibly grind up some contraceptive pills and mix them in with the repair? It's a bit long-term, I know, but it might stop them breeding..
> Just a though.. 🐀



It would, if I actually had any 

But given that my sex life is currently non-existent...


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2021)

Anyways, I had a nice luncheon of a chicken and avocado sandwich, a tangerine, a peach, some cherries and two 

Now about to do some parcel wrapping.


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2021)

Three days on the trot that MIL has phoned about her Christmas Card list.  She's now 'worrying' about it. We can't go round and discuss it with her as MrsF is really poorly, nor can we do it over the phone as MIL loses interest ! Driving poor MrsF nuts.  It's all printed ready to stick on cards, but we can't send it as she 'HAS' to approve each one, and most get crossed off - quite a few are dead too !


----------



## tyred (15 Dec 2021)

Had a trip to town today as I had to attend a bit of business. Stood in a queue for quite some time. Why have six serving hatches but only one open? The clerk seemed more interested in all the local gossip than serving customers. I had to take advantage of the chairs provided as my good leg was getting sore and tired. 

Almost got knocked down for a second time time this year when I was hobbling across the road and some twit in one of those big Volvo jeep things turned in on me and blared the horn and swerving around me despite me being halfway across by then.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Three days on the trot that MIL has phoned about her Christmas Card list.  She's now 'worrying' about it. We can't go round and discuss it with her as MrsF is really poorly, nor can we do it over the phone as MIL loses interest ! Driving poor MrsF nuts.  It's all printed ready to stick on cards, but we can't send it as she 'HAS' to approve each one, and most get crossed off - quite a few are dead too !


serenity now


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've never had this problem before in all the years I've been living here.
> 
> Poison is out as you can well imagine - not just for my cats, but my neighbours' various cats, plus the ferals in two nearby colonies who I know hunt in my wood. Not only that, it's the other wildlife as well.
> 
> ...


A spring trap could be put inside a bit of pipe too small for a cat but big enough for a rat. I have used to have a cage trap but not had any recent problems so I sold it.
In any case rats are a local authority problem here if they are in a residential area but not in commercial property.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> A spring trap could be put inside a bit of pipe too small for a cat but big enough for a rat. I have used to have a cage trap but not had any recent problems so I sold it.
> In any case rats are a local authority problem here if they are in a residential area but not in commercial property.



Now there's a thought... Could pop to the local builders' merchant and get a length of drainpipe. That would work, I reckon.

If I lived in town, the same would apply here I do believe, but as I'm out in the middle of farmland... I wouldn't be surprised if the farmer whose sheds back out onto my wood is up to his eyeballs with them.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2021)

Anyways, three out of four parcels are sorted. The last, I need to repair the box prior to use - I don't have anything else to hand that fits the contents. Cue glue and corrugated card and lots of duck tape...

And btw, a squeaky dog toy makes a wonderful "aircell" to stop contents rattling around.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Dec 2021)

Bed changed for the fleece duvet cover.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2021)

Black bin standing on the footpath ready for the mothership in the morning 
Been another busy day work wise
Cous cous and salmon for tea


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2021)

On my Chrissy card delivery ride, today, both of my favourite coffee & cake stops were closed!! 

Not a happy 🐰 I can tell you 😔


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2021)

Cats have been fed - a can of Gourmet to share between them.

Almost time to feed me. Soup's been put on to warm.

Madam Poppy has been staring at the corner where I plugged that hole this morning. I'm hoping the little p'takh is not enjoying chewing on a lump of concrete and a mix of wire mesh and sharp metal pegs.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Dec 2021)

Potato 'ash just gone in the oven ... not had one since i was 18 and then became middle class. What accompaniments does one eat it with? Red or white?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> p'takh


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2021)

Soup down the hatch.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


>



Well, half the quadrant knows it. That's why they're all learning to speak klingonaase.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2021)

Had a jacket potato with the remains of the curry and some baked beans that were also lurking in the fridge.

I do not advise standing downwind of me tomorrow...


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2021)

The Gunners got one over the Iron this evening.

Almost time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Jenkins (15 Dec 2021)

1st Ch****mas card written and ready to be posted, but as it's for my step-sister who lives in Corwall I need to stop off on the way to work on Thursday morning and get a stamp.

That's as much of the 'festive' season as I can be bothered with at the moment.


----------



## DCLane (16 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Black bin standing on the footpath ready for the mothership in the morning



A useful reminder  . I"d forgotten and the next collection is mid-January.


----------



## Tribansman (16 Dec 2021)

Just got back in from an evening at a friend's 25 miles away. Great ride over there and back. Saw more urban foxes than cars in the last 15 mins before I got home!

Weirdly mild evening, only needed light long sleeve jersey and shorts!


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2021)

Right time to put Marcus Archibald back into the box labelled "imagination" and toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Dec 2021)

We have bin confusion! You’d think after moving to a new house it’d be easy to put the bins out for collection, simply copy what the neighbours do. But no! I know after checking on the council website that today is bin collection day, but where are our bins emptied from? No one has put them on the main road at the front of the house (which I’m glad about as it’s be a huge, heavy pain to do so), and I can’t see everyone dragging them all the way down the access road as it’s quite a way with a heavy bin and all those bins would cause an massive obstruction. So does the bin lorry come up the access road? What do I do?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2021)

Dark outside
Cat is breakfasting on tuna 
SWMBO is snoozing


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2021)

Morning .
I thought it was recycling bin day!  My wife told me that there aren't any collections on a Thursday. I must have been thinking of the old system .


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2021)

First cuppa went down well
Time to start thinking about bringing up the drawbridge and becoming more of a recluse due to Omicron numbers
We hadn't really lowered our defences but deffo need to be careful


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2021)

There appears to be much bin confusion in this fair realm! 
Incidentally, our bin was emptied on the right day (yesterday) and left within 25' of where I'd put it.


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Dec 2021)

One day to go before a long-ish weekend. 

Monday off as the school is being used as a polling station for our 'elections' (ha ha ha ha).

Then, Tuesday is the school Xmas party (I'm Santa, photos will be provided) and then, from Wed, off until 3rd Jan. 

Oh, and there's an unusual, late season typhoon in the South China Sea so next week will be wet.


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Dec 2021)

@Speicher Do you like my new mugs?


----------



## oldwheels (16 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We have bin confusion! You’d think after moving to a new house it’d be easy to put the bins out for collection, simply copy what the neighbours do. But no! I know after checking on the council website that today is bin collection day, but where are our bins emptied from? No one has put them on the main road at the front of the house (which I’m glad about as it’s be a huge, heavy pain to do so), and I can’t see everyone dragging them all the way down the access road as it’s quite a way with a heavy bin and all those bins would cause an massive obstruction. So does the bin lorry come up the access road? What do I do?


Our problem is with holiday houses where the tenants have been told to copy the neighbours. Unfortunately the neighbours are also holiday homes and just leave the bins in the street anyway and in any case they have no idea which colour to put out so just put everything out but never take the ones not emptied back in.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2021)

My TV has lost all its channels this morning so I'm having to listen to the cricket on my phone. It has done 2 scans without finding a single channel. I think I'm going to have to unplug it for a bit.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2021)

I have written 8 Christmas cards this year.
7 have been delivered by me on a bicycle. 1 has been delivered by Royal Mail ( but I did ride to the postbox)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2021)

Right, I now have more stations than I can use. A brief withdrawal of lecky juice reminds the pixies how they need electricity to pixelate.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, I now have more stations than I can use. A brief withdrawal of lecky juice reminds the pixies how they need electricity to pixelate.


Has it improved Englands chances in Australia?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2021)

I have just hauled umpteen boxes and suitcases down from the loft . One of the boxes was 3 ft by 9 inches by 8 inches. It had a picture of a tree on the box on a metal stand . The wording said "Artificial Tree " . Isn't that stating the bl33ding obvious !


----------



## oldwheels (16 Dec 2021)

Thick cloud and a little rain so far today.
Temperature is high at 8C outside which means the house is too warm inside as storage heaters cannot react quickly. Useless objects really but I am stuck with them and also solid fuel which is used to supplement them in evenings.
The stove does add a bit of brightness to an otherwise pretty depressing world.
My holiday plans are in tatters due to the new virus variant but does nor seem to deter the holiday holiday homes as the one opposite me is now occupied again with probably escapees from foreign parts.
The weather forecast for the next few days looks like it may be reasonable to get out cycling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Has it improved Englands chances in Australia?


Not in the least! This could be a series where England come home with nowt but a nought to its name.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2021)

I got nuthin'


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2021)

I see an BMW E30 320i for sale locally for €20,000

I was offered one in good condition apart from a slipping clutch for free a few years ago


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2021)

Black bin has had a meeting with the mothership 
Small parcel arrived two more en route


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2021)

My bird feeder is now clean and full of fresh sunflower hearts, niger seed and fat balls.


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Black bin has had a meeting with the mothership
> Small parcel arrived two more en route



I had a load of parcels waiting for me at my apartment building’s security office.

All the mail from the UK has a 2-3 week delay in both directions.


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2021)

Nice morning so I extended my perambulation to about a mile this morning. Being able to put even a little weight on my dodgy foot makes it much easier than before but walking on crutches seems to make me sweat even more than cycling. 

Still getting the hang of one legged showering. 

I also got a Christmas card in the post today. I doubt I'll get many more.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2021)

Mild, still and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

This DIY queen replaced two broken slates on the extension roof this morning.  

No more furry intruders so far either. Although the wire mesh covering the hole I filled yesterday has been chewed shiny in several places. So they were outside trying to get in, which is far better than inside trying to get out. No more chewing debris in the hallway seems to corroborate that. The girls could obviously hear those attempts last night, as they were both sat like feline radar dishes, staring at exactly where I'd done that repair.

They were also looking at where the broken slates were, hence my shinning up onto the roof to do that. The insulation had been pulled out from under the broken ones, so they had been trying to get in that way.

Anyways, I have also done a load of laundry.

T'is time for luncheon, and there is a Walkers pork pie with my name on it.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Time to start thinking about bringing up the drawbridge and becoming more of a recluse due to Omicron numbers
> We hadn't really lowered our defences but deffo need to be careful



Yup, doing the same here.

Had been angling to not going yellow stickering on Christmas Eve already before this blew up. Now, I definitely won't be taking part in that particular bun fight. It's just not worth it.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2021)

I have 6 more days to work this year.. Feeding the nation, or summat like that.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Dec 2021)

I just ate four milk chocolate Bahlsens dunked in a nice cuppa


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I see an BMW E30 320i for sale locally for €20,000
> 
> I was offered one in good condition apart from a slipping clutch for free a few years ago


I got offered one of these for £22k/25k miles a few years back - M3 CSL.
One on at the mo £85k/43k miles .... doh!


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2021)

Mmmmmmm, that pork pie was nice. Had a good chunk of that, then a sandwich with garlic chicken, a tangerine, a peach, the last of the cherries and two 

Time to go fill the wood bins in the house, then I need to so some origami with a sheet of cardboard.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2021)

another day wrestling the sense out of chaos ...


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2021)

It's starting to get dark already.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2021)

My phone battery is down to 14%
I'll charge it this evening and it should last until Saturday evening or Sunday morning.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Dec 2021)

A grey and miserable start to the morning, but things brightened up considerably during the day - and not just due to the sun breaking through. It was a good job that I stopped at the Post office on the way in as the card for my step-sister needed to go as a large letter and I was just going to stick on a normal letter type stamp so she'd have needed to pay the excess and a penalty.

The good news came in about an hour into the shift - higher management have confirmed that if I put in for partial retirement, my request to work 3 days per week normal office hours will be approved 
The pension & reduced salary will be about what I am earning now with far less stress, no weekends, no stupid early starts and no late finishes with nothing to do. We should be starting the paperwork next week with a view to the change taking place at the end of May.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2021)

I'm currently working 10 days a month. In the new year, once forms & meetings take place, 2 days a week sounds like a nice idea 😁


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2021)

Everything that needs to be done has been done. Although it took longer than intended, so washing hair will have to wait till after supper.

I now have a  and some salted peanuts.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2021)

Car battery has spent last couple of days charging. Hadn’t driven anywhere since early October and it’d gone flat. Had fun with alarm going off when I reconnected it. Give car a proper run at the weekend.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Dec 2021)

Last month I fell victim to the oh-so-fashionable gloom that seems to be sweeping the land. I'd heard that the Passport Office was in a state of complete disarray and that it could take months to renew one. Mine was up for renewal next April so I thought I'd better apply sooner rather than later. I applied online on 24th November and it turned up today, twenty two days later. I'm impressed. 
A very Happy Christmas to all those peeps at the Passport Office.


----------



## postman (16 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Car battery has spent last couple of days charging. Hadn’t driven anywhere since early October and it’d gone flat. Had fun with alarm going off when I reconnected it. Give car a proper run at the weekend.


Go on postman it's xmas,get the old jokes out.My battery 🔋is flat,why what shape should it be.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> Go on postman it's xmas,get the old jokes out.My battery 🔋is flat,why what shape should it be.



Officer, he has committed an offence and needs to be charged…


----------



## slowmotion (16 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Officer, he has committed an offence and needs to be charged…


A man was found electrocuted, with only a car battery in the room.
Police are still looking for leads.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Last month I fell victim to the oh-so-fashionable gloom that seems to be sweeping the land. I'd heard that the Passport Office was in a state of complete disarray and that it could take months to renew one. Mine was up for renewal next April so I thought I'd better apply sooner rather than later. I applied online on 24th November and it turned up today, twenty two days later. I'm impressed.
> A very Happy Christmas to all those peeps at the Passport Office.
> 
> View attachment 622453


Ahhhhh... You believed the 'shortages of absolutely everything' ' News reports' 😉


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2021)

Viennetta with vappy milk for pudding 👌


----------



## slowmotion (16 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ahhhhh... You believed the 'shortages of absolutely everything' ' News reports' 😉


Well, not entirely. I've read reports that there'll be a Sahara-style drought of grog and that we'll all be sipping tap water in nine days time. It hasn't made me wander down to the offie just yet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2021)

slowmotion said:


> A man was found electrocuted, with only a car battery in the room.
> Police are still looking for leads.


That could prove terminal!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That could prove terminal!


Shocking!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That could prove terminal!



The battery did have a terminal illness


----------



## slowmotion (16 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Shocking!


Oh dear. Christmas crackers have got a lot to answer for.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2021)

slowmotion said:


> A man was found electrocuted, with only a car battery in the room.
> Police are still looking for leads.



The police have now found one lead which has potential


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Oh dear. Christmas crackers have got a lot to answer for.



I used to collect Christmas cracker jokes at one time. I think I have a couple of albums full somewhere...


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2021)

It is time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2021)

Mundane News has become funnier than the joke thread..,


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Mundane News has become funnier than the joke thread..,



Is the joke thread in tatters?


----------



## slowmotion (16 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Is the joke thread in tatters?


It lost its spark.


----------



## Tribansman (16 Dec 2021)

I missed the pun party!
Watt a shame.


----------



## gbb (16 Dec 2021)

As usual at this time of the year, lots of moss developing in the lawn.
Prompted me to a trip to the shops, not the time of year to apply moss kill but dread to think what it might look like in spring...couldn't find any anyway, for some reason, the garden aisles have been cleared and are full of Xmas related stuff.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2021)

Lovely supper of creamy chicken, mushroom, leek & garlic pasta and a mountain of grana padano on top. 

I'll have the post office to myself tomorrow. Which rather was the intention.


----------



## slowmotion (16 Dec 2021)

There are only nine days to go before The Sproutfest


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Dec 2021)

Following my confusion this morning over what to do to ensure our black bin was emptied, with not one of the neighbours moving their bins to be emptied, I left our bin as everyone else had. On my return home from work, I was very pleased to see that our bin has been emptied and returned to its spot. The bin lorry must drive up the access road. Confusion over.


----------



## Speicher (16 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The police have now found one lead which has potential



The case will be heard by a Circuit Judge.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2021)

I've been watching my Granddaughter's schools virtual Christmas concert cast, via YouTube and chromecast, on the tele.. 
It would have been nice to see it 'live' but at least we could get enjoy it via technology 😎

🎅


----------



## postman (16 Dec 2021)

I went out on the lash last night🌙 with a load of protons,they have all tested positive this morning.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2021)

I have washed my hair. Now need to go and blow-dry it.


----------



## Tribansman (16 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> The case will be heard by a Circuit Judge.


With the arresting copper in attendance, hoping for wire consequences for the accused


----------



## Tribansman (16 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> I went out on the lash last night🌙 with a load of protons,they have all tested positive this morning.


Hope you kept an ion who they mixed with. You'll all probably need to keep a flow profile for a while


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That could prove terminal!


Looking on the negative side?


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2021)

I have a  and a pain au raisins


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2021)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (17 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> another day wrestling the sense out of chaos ...



Oh, you work in education too?


----------



## cookiemonster (17 Dec 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Last month I fell victim to the oh-so-fashionable gloom that seems to be sweeping the land. I'd heard that the Passport Office was in a state of complete disarray and that it could take months to renew one. Mine was up for renewal next April so I thought I'd better apply sooner rather than later. I applied online on 24th November and it turned up today, twenty two days later. I'm impressed.
> A very Happy Christmas to all those peeps at the Passport Office.
> 
> View attachment 622453



I renewed mine early too but so I could get a hold of the last remaining burgundy, EU ones.

Only took 10 days for me but this was just before Covid hit.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2021)

Friday at last
Cat is munching his portion of tuna 
Gentle pushing


----------



## cookiemonster (17 Dec 2021)

I've just had a haircut.

I look handsome now.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2021)

Shopping done. Car refuelled. Coffee percolating.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2021)

First cuppa went down well 
I am so glad that went outwards and not inwards 
I can feel an early finish coming on this afternoon ..... hopefully


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> The case will be heard by a Circuit Judge.



If the court has capacity


----------



## mybike (17 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ahhhhh... You believed the 'shortages of absolutely everything' ' News reports' 😉


Nothing the press, especially the BBC, like better than doom & gloom. They've loved COVID-19 and had a field day with their nonsense. Sadly, most seem to have fallen for it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I missed the pun party!
> Watt a shame.



The puns just flowed without resistance


----------



## mybike (17 Dec 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Oh dear. Christmas crackers have got a lot to answer for.


And there's a lot of them here.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2021)

slowmotion said:


> It lost its spark.



Did it turn negative?


----------



## mybike (17 Dec 2021)

gbb said:


> As usual at this time of the year, lots of moss developing in the lawn.
> Prompted me to a trip to the shops, not the time of year to apply moss kill but dread to think what it might look like in spring...couldn't find any anyway, for some reason, the garden aisles have been cleared and are full of Xmas related stuff.



Our lawn has suffered from Cassie's patrols, she's done a grand job scarifying, trouble is, she's wrecked the grass as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2021)

We're still plugging these puns, I see!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> We're still plugging these puns, I see!



Lets hope no one blows a fuse at them!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2021)

Oh and the car ran fine yesterday , it charged around.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Dec 2021)

The puns are all positive though.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Oh, you work in education too?


close, school portraits


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2021)

School portrait photographers; where art and cattle herding meet. A fine business. Even made a human cartoon like me look presentable.


----------



## tyred (17 Dec 2021)

Nice bright day again. Morning perambulation completed. I'll relax for a bit and sail around Cape Horn in the company of Eric Newby. 

I would like greater mobility but even so, I could get used to this not working...


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2021)

Chilly and foggy here chez Casa Reynard. The murk is just starting to lift a little, but earlier, the rest of the world didn't exist.

I had a lovely walk with a friend and her two dogs this morning. We went around the community orchard and local nature reserve. It was a bit muddy and slippy, and I ended up on my arse when my feed skidded a bit. Fortunately I'm well-padded in that department. 

Luncheon in a bit, and then I shall have to brave the queue in the post office in the next village along.


----------



## Threevok (17 Dec 2021)

I got my booster at 16:20


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2021)

Bright and sunny till about twelve then misty


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2021)

Threevok said:


> I got my booster at 16:20



You should be in orbit by 16:30. Good luck.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2021)

There were lovely blue skies. I then went and got changed and got bike out for lunchtime wander. The bright sun 🌞 ran away to replaced by a cold grey mist. Anyway that’s a couple of hours riding fitted in. Now warming up again with large cup of green tea and fried eggs on toasted muffins.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Dec 2021)

Grey overcast day with no wind and not raining so got out for a run on trike on my usual short route.
Manic traffic [at least for here anyway] as bad as summer levels but no motorhomes. Only 3 I recognised as local so the rest are still tourists probably fleeing from covid as we normally have very few until a couple of days before Christmas.
Forecast looks ok for the next couple of days so may try to get a bit further afield.
My mainland trip at New Year is probably off given the current wave of infection so just have to make the best of it.
Weather at Christmas does not look encouraging. Hail, snow, ice, sleet and everything nasty.


----------



## tyred (17 Dec 2021)

Threevok said:


> I got my booster at 16:20


How's the Wi-Fi connection?


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2021)

Luncheon managed. Pork pie, bread, cheese & chutney, plus a pear, a tangerine and a peach and two 

Off to to post office in a bit.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> How's the Wi-Fi connection?



All I want to know is can he get 5 Live Sports Extra...


----------



## DCLane (17 Dec 2021)

Out of office turned on until 4th January. I'm (officially) off work until then, although have a pile of marking to do on the quiet.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> School portrait photographers; where art and cattle herding meet. A fine business. Even made a human cartoon like me look presentable.


it's made my boss a rich man. me? not so much ... but it's a living ... I used t get out & play but I worked my way up into management & this new place keeps me handcuffed to my desk. apparently I'm the only one that knows what's going on & the owner would go nutz if I didn't answer my phone when he calls from the other office every 5 minutes to ask what's going on ...  scheduling w/ school during covid has been so lovely ... um NOT . last year it was the hybrid cohort scheduling twice as many days plus extra madness for the remote kids, yes we did photo the remote kids as well! this year it's been figuring out how to take group photos OUTSIDE . every August I stress out, the past 2 Augusts have been truly stressful. I always jokingly ask, "is it December yet?" AND IT'S FINALLY DECEMBER!!! woohoo!


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2021)

Threevok said:


> I got my booster at 16:20


nice, what flava?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> nice, what flava?


The Pfizer appetiser seems to be the standard fayre over here.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Pfizer appetiser seems to be the standard fayre over here.


very nice indeed. I've found so many ironies during this whole disaster. I've just been reminded of one. one of that my Son's roommates works at Pfizer in Cambridge, MA & he tested positive last year, before anyone was vaccinated. he actually worked where the prevention was being developed but caught it. well, doesn't seem so funny now. nvr mind

but that set off a round robin of positives in their circle of friends. (but not my son). so a group of them went to New Hampshire, to one of their families' vacation homes to quarantine. which they all did successfully. freakin' twenty-somethings ...


----------



## tyred (17 Dec 2021)

It's come to my attention that I may have posted a piece of Mundane news in the joke thread by mistake.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2021)

Post office negotiated and parental unit's prescription picked up. All that's left of the running around is a standard fortnightly grocery shop tomorrow, although a few extra Christmas goodies might end up flinging themselves into my trolley while I'm at it. I rather fancy one of those posh Thorntons chocolate trifle thingies...

Anyways, have changed into my onesie and have availed myself of a  and one and three quarter shortbread fingers.

If you're wondering about the missing quarter, Madam Poppy had her share.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2021)

Evening .
I've been having naps all day . I've been feeling a bit woozy. I have a Georgie asleep on a blanket on my lap.


----------



## tyred (17 Dec 2021)

I've been given some CDs and realised that I no longer have a working audio CD player as I ripped mine into MP3 years ago. 

I've had to use the computer to listen to them.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2021)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> It's come to my attention that I may have posted a piece of Mundane news in the joke thread by mistake.


that's funny


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I've been given some CDs and realized that I no longer have a working audio CD player


maybe re-gift them to someone else?


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Evening .
> I've been having naps all day . I've been feeling a bit woozy. I have a Georgie asleep on a blanket on my lap.


probably covid. just kidding. no I'm not. yes I am. often when I get home from work I'm wiped out & have to lay down for 30-60 minutes. I worry it's covid. then I feel better. don't know how I used to work 2 nites a week, after office-hours


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2021)

bossman gave me a holiday bonus. immediately went to my Amazon wish list to get the shoes I wanted, but now they are unavailable. ... just as well ...


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> There were lovely blue skies. I then went and got changed and got bike out for lunchtime wander. The bright sun 🌞 ran away to replaced by a cold grey mist. Anyway that’s a couple of hours riding fitted in.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2021)

Cats have been fed - they had a can of Gourmet "savoury cake" with lamb.

I have veggies and assorted other gubbins getting on with themselves.


----------



## dave r (17 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> maybe re-gift them to someone else?



Just rip them to the computer as MP3's.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2021)

Had a lovely cheese omelette, roasted cherry tomatoes, fried mushrooms, bread & butter and a


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2021)

I've just drunk a Death by Caribbean Chocolate Cake beer. It's a very pleasurable way to go. However, I think I may survive until - and maybe beyond - tomorrow.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Dec 2021)

One of those grey, consistently damp and chilly days in Suffolk. No work today and no inclnation to go out in the gloom, so all the family's Ch****mas cards have been written & all the presents wrapped, with regular breaks taken for snacks, coffee & squash. 

Time to relax with a few bottles of Ghost Ship and catch up with Toop Gear.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2021)

Between scrabbling about on a ladder and the extension roof yesterday, and landing on my arse today, I've really stiffened up.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just drunk a Death by Caribbean Chocolate Cake beer. It's a very pleasurable way to go. However, I think I may survive until - and maybe beyond - tomorrow.


Death by chocolate!
What a way to go.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2021)

Hope the Christmas Tree is coming on okay, @Moon bunny.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pg0Kseq8Aa4


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2021)

Listening to a lovely instrumental (piano) arrangement of Polish Christmas carols.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXQAg0UVWCM


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Hope the Christmas Tree is coming on okay, @Moon bunny.
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pg0Kseq8Aa4



I remember when they first revived that movie and stated distributing it for broadcast and theater showings. Sorry, underwhelmed...


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2021)

Bollix, the intruder is back. 

The girls almost caught it. There is some kind of Mexican standoff going on in the hallway.

Anyways, will swing by Wilko tomorrow for some traps. This cannot go on.


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2021)

Anyways, I'm off for the night, although I'll have to stay up till the girls decide to call it quits.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2021)

I need a relaxing few miles so do a couple of things first then I'm outta here


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Dec 2021)

The upgrade to Shimano 105 is now complete.

New brake/gear shifters, chain, new 11sp cassette and front mech fitted and I gave the bike a good shakedown today.

Lovely and smooth.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I've been given some CDs and realised that I no longer have a working audio CD player as I ripped mine into MP3 years ago.
> 
> I've had to use the computer to listen to them.


The march of technology !
Just think of the problem I have with my wax cylinders !


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> probably covid. just kidding. no I'm not. yes I am. often when I get home from work I'm wiped out & have to lay down for 30-60 minutes. I worry it's covid. then I feel better. don't know how I used to work 2 nites a week, after office-hours


It is coming up to my 16th aniversary of my heart attack and cf.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is coming up to my 16th aniversary of my heart attack and cf.



Well done, its been five years since mine.


----------



## tyred (18 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> The march of technology !
> Just think of the problem I have with my wax cylinders !


I actually do have some unused blank VHS cassettes somewhere still in the wrapping.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Dec 2021)

Strange misty kind of morning with the sun showing through on the Morvern hills. No wind but not going too far today I think with nothing particular to attend to. Not quite correct as I have lots I should do but why do today what can be left over till an indoors kind of day comes along.
The weather forecast for next week has now changed dramatically and should be not too bad.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I actually do have some unused blank VHS cassettes somewhere still in the wrapping.


 It's finding the players in the shops that is the problem .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Well done, its been five years since mine.


Mine was only minor, it was the problems afterwards which seemed to affect me .


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Mine was only minor, it was the problems afterwards which seemed to affect me .



Mine was only minor as well, they stuck another stent in, brought my total to five, and I've been all right since.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Well done, its been five years since mine.
> [/QUOTE
> Take care !
> Did you have to have stents? I was lucky in not having to have any . A blood vessel had taken over from a blocked artery. The really bad indigestion I had years before must have been a HA !


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2021)

I volunteered for a drug trial a few years ago to test out a new drug for reducing cholesterol. They didn't say if I was on the placebo or actual drug, but my cholesterol levels were very good . I can't remember what the drug was called . We got free parking at the hospital and sometimes a cup of tea .


----------



## rockyroller (18 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is coming up to my 16th aniversary of my heart attack and cf.


oh dear. sorry. didn't mean to make fun of any real health concern


----------



## Jenkins (18 Dec 2021)

Looks like it's going to be another grey & damp day again - I wonder how little I can do today?

About the only thing that I've got planned is a trip to Lidl to pick up a few packs of the coffee that's on offer to top up the supply in my desk drawer at work.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Dec 2021)

driving into this mess today, ugh. gonna be a long day before we're back home & cozy tonight


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2021)

Oh! Whilst I was on the chest pains ward the nurses thought that I wasn't getting enough sleep . They gave me some Diazapam to help me to sleep . I felt absolutely shattered and said that could I take it if I woke up . I could have fallen asleep on a washing line . The nurses said no and to take it before . I took the pill and immediately felt awake ! I had never been so awake ! I became bolshy and walked off the ward! They put a note on my charts not to give me it again !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> The puns are all positive though.



There’s a certainly energy in them.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2021)

Nice 50 miles earlier damp underfoot and moisture in the air but no rain . 
Got home and now in dog house


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I've been given some CDs and realised that I no longer have a working audio CD player as I ripped mine into MP3 years ago.
> 
> I've had to use the computer to listen to them.



and rip to MP3 at same time I hope. Though CD is obviously much better quality


----------



## mybike (18 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I actually do have some unused blank VHS cassettes somewhere still in the wrapping.



Wifey unearthed some wrapped blank compact cassettes the other day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2021)

Does anyone remember Minidisks? I'm sure I've still got some unused disks stashed away somewhere. 

Anyhow, I'm very tetchy today. My mother's Memory Clinic seem uncapable of getting it into their head that they are using my contact details as hers. They also don't seem to know what they're doing. So I've just shouted at the person who phoned me up to cancel today's appointment, which itself was a cancellation of another appointment, and they still haven't got round to letting my mother know.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Take care !
> Did you have to have stents? I was lucky in not having to have any . A blood vessel had taken over from a blocked artery. The really bad indigestion I had years before must have been a HA !



2008 and I had angina, an angiogram showed three blocked arteries, they found a forth blocked artery when they put the stents in and I ended up with four stents, in 2016 I had a mild heart attack, an angiogram showed a blocked artery and they put a fith stent in, I did cardiac rehab afterwards and have been on medication since.


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Dec 2021)

I consider myself to be very lucky that, apart from ADHD and a back injury caused by 20+ years of Muay Thai, I haven't had many of the health conditions that many of my peers have had at this stage in life, I'm in my mid-40s now.

Not going to take any chances though.


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I consider myself to be very lucky that, apart from ADHD and a back injury caused by 20+ years of Muay Thai, I haven't had many of the health conditions that many of my peers have had at this stage in life, I'm in my mid-40s now.
> 
> Not going to take any chance now though.



You're only a youngster yet.


----------



## tyred (18 Dec 2021)

Just back from my morning perambulations. Another nice morning. I went a bit further again today. I find my hands are starting to blister from the crutches. The physio at the hospital had suggested goalkeeper gloves to protect my hands so might buy a pair.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Just back from my morning perambulations. Another nice morning. I went a bit further again today. I find my hands are starting to blister from the crutches. The physio at the hospital had suggested goalkeeper gloves to protect my hands so might buy a pair.


Do you not have any padded cycling gloves? Or is the padding in the wrong place?


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Dec 2021)

I'm eating spinach and cheese croquettes.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> oh dear. sorry. didn't mean to make fun of any real health concern


No worries I make jokes all the time .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> 2008 and I had angina, an angiogram showed three blocked arteries, they found a forth blocked artery when they put the stents in and I ended up with four stents, in 2016 I had a mild heart attack, an angiogram showed a blocked artery and they put a fith stent in, I did cardiac rehab afterwards and have been on medication since.


I'm okay apart from an enlarged aorta and a leaking valve. Told not to climb hills by the cardiologist .
I don't know any hills by the cardiologist !


----------



## oldwheels (18 Dec 2021)

Talking of hospitals reminds me that yesterday I got a cancellation for an appointment I never had in the first place.
NHS Highland are also shutting down one surgery in a large village here and moving it to the local hospital 10 miles away. Bus service particularly in tourist season is impossible so if you do not drive you are just supposed to die quietly and not bother them.


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Dec 2021)

Have you ever wanted to see the funeral of an ice-cream man?

Now's your chance. 


View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1471779181667225603


----------



## Speicher (18 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It's finding the players in the shops that is the problem .



I have got a video player, but I need to find someone who can un-jam a video cassette that is stuck in there.


----------



## Speicher (18 Dec 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> I've just had a haircut.
> 
> I look handsome now.



Oh yes!


----------



## Speicher (18 Dec 2021)

I am listening to "Any Questions?" . Why do people now say "speaks to" instead of "talk about".


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2021)

How on earth is the Leeds v Arsenal going ahead? All the other Saturday Premiership games have been postponed because of covid cases but the fact that these 2 sides are able to field a full team doesn't mean that they should! I mean, gathering people together in a stadium while omicron is running amok, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## tyred (18 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you not have any padded cycling gloves? Or is the padding in the wrong place?


They don't really seem to help much but there again all my cycling gloves are basically worn threadbare and don't have much padding left.


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2021)

Grey, mild and still here chez Casa Reynard.

Have spent the morning doing general puttering about. No further sign of Ratty after I whapped him with a broom last night, but I shall be setting some traps later.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Speicher (18 Dec 2021)

A question for @Reynard and any other cat staff.

Is it usual for male cats to acquire scruffy "trousers/fur" on their back legs? Bob's fur in those areas seems to be not as fluffy as it used to be.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Just back from my morning perambulations. Another nice morning. I went a bit further again today. I find my hands are starting to blister from the crutches. The physio at the hospital had suggested goalkeeper gloves to protect my hands so might buy a pair.



Maybe you can go in goal for the local team as well.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2021)

Been for morning walk, had lunch, now chilling with radio and a book


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Dec 2021)

Ridiculous amounts of dog sh*t on the Crab and Winkle Way today. Many dog owners also seem to think putting the sh*t in a bag it is ok to throw in a hedge or leave on the side of the path!


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2021)

Nice luncheon of a piece of pork pie, some bread and butter with the last of the brie, a peach, a pear and a tangerine and two


----------



## oldwheels (18 Dec 2021)

We have now got thick fog and the gritting lorry has just gone past. Freezing fog is about the worst kind.
There a couple of cars parked here belonging to people who do not live here. Saw a couple of neighbours having an animated conversation regarding the evils of such people as they were having difficulty parking.


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> A question for @Reynard and any other cat staff.
> 
> Is it usual for male cats to acquire scruffy "trousers/fur" on their back legs? Bob's fur in those areas seems to be not as fluffy as it used to be.



Could be just age. I'd only expect to see issues in the trooser area on unneutered males, usually because their fur gets very greasy.

Lexi's pantaloons are a bit sparse this winter. Poppy has a close-lying coat, so it's not so much of an issue.


----------



## tyred (18 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Maybe you can go in goal for the local team as well.


With the amount of weight I've put on I think I could be very good in goals


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2021)

Right, time to put on some presentable clothes and tootle off to Wilko and Tesco. 

I also need to put some fuel in the car.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2021)

Slightly misty outside and dark


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Slightly misty outside and dark



You been looking through my windows?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> With the amount of weight I've put on I think I could be very good in goals



Same here.

Tell you what. I’ll change my username to ‘Overweight Sloth’ if you change yours to ‘Spare Tyred’?


----------



## Kempstonian (18 Dec 2021)

I say "Wooo"
and also "Hoooo!"


----------



## DCLane (18 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to put on some presentable clothes and tootle off to Wilko and Tesco.



In Dewsbury (Wilko) / Batley (Tesco) an unwashed onesie is considered 'presentable clothes' so I'm not sure how badly dressed you were beforehand


----------



## Speicher (18 Dec 2021)

I would like Johannes to win please.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Dec 2021)

I have had to buy a new ironing board cover.


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2021)

Very quiet in Tesco tonight. Lots of weird gaps on the shelves. But with a bit of sideways thinking, I've done my Christmas food shop and now don't need to venture out for groceries. I have a suitable supply of pork pie, ham, pate and poncy cheese. And a chocolate trifle.

Stickering was a bit hit-and-miss, but I got four packs of "finest" sliced roast turkey, one pack of plain cooked chicken, three tubs of "finest" custard, two kilos of carrots, sweet potatoes, figs, pains au chocolat and various pitta bread things.

Wilko was out of stock on everything i wanted except for duck tape.

Anyways, time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> In Dewsbury (Wilko) / Batley (Tesco) an unwashed onesie is considered 'presentable clothes' so I'm not sure how badly dressed you were beforehand



I went out in a fleece, jeans and coat.

Had been wearing slobby fleece joggers and a thick and warm but scruffy fleece and fluffy pink socks prior to going out.

The onesie doesn't go beyond the gate.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Very quiet in Tesco tonight. Lots of weird gaps on the shelves. But with a bit of sideways thinking, I've done my Christmas food shop and now don't need to venture out for groceries. I have a suitable supply of pork pie, ham, pate and poncy cheese. And a chocolate trifle.
> 
> Stickering was a bit hit-and-miss, but I got four packs of "finest" sliced roast turkey, one pack of plain cooked chicken, three tubs of "finest" custard, two kilos of carrots, sweet potatoes, figs, pains au chocolat and various pitta bread things.
> 
> ...


I hope you got....
Five duck tapes,
Four packs of turkey,
Three tubs of custard,
Two kilos carrots
And a partridge in a pear tree.

I'm not watching MOTD


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not watching MOTD



Sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope you got....
> Five duck tapes,
> Four packs of turkey,
> Three tubs of custard,
> ...



Love this! 

It's more likely to be a partridge in a cat tho...


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> Oh yes!


----------



## Mike Ayling (18 Dec 2021)

Folks it's duct tape, not duck tape. Orininally used to seal joints in air conditioning ducts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2021)

Mike Ayling said:


> Folks it's duct tape, not duck tape. Orininally used to seal joints in air conditioning ducts.


Gaffer tape! Actually, there is a brand of duct tape called ''Duck Tape'' so we're all right.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2021)

Mike Ayling said:


> Folks it's duct tape, not duck tape. Orininally used to seal joints in air conditioning ducts.


Brand name though


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2021)

Oh, this is quackers...

It was Wilko's own brand, if you absolutely must know. They call it "multi-purpose tape"


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Oh, this is quackers...
> 
> It was Wilko's own brand, if you absolutely must know. They call it "multi-purpose tape"


Not Gorilla Tape!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not Gorilla Tape!


Nah, they make Duct Ape.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Not Gorilla Tape!



They had none in, actually. It was their large rolls of own brand or nothing. Fortunately, I usually tend to buy the own brand.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2021)

Aaaaaaaaanyways, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (19 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does anyone remember Minidisks? I'm sure I've still got some unused disks stashed away somewhere.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm very tetchy today. My mother's Memory Clinic seem uncapable of getting it into their head that they are using my contact details as hers. They also don't seem to know what they're doing. So I've just shouted at the person who phoned me up to cancel today's appointment, which itself was a cancellation of another appointment, and they still haven't got round to letting my mother know.


Yep, still use mine.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2021)

I think I will go and get some miles in
Dark outside
Doesn't look damp just underfoot


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2021)

I'm up.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have got a video player, but I need to find someone who can un-jam a video cassette that is stuck in there.


I had to do it once . The main problem with them is that they have to go through the whole cycle before you can release them . I had to do it with a rental video . Once the outer cover was off I managed to extract it without damaging the tape or the video player . It was back in 1987 so a long time ago .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> In Dewsbury (Wilko) / Batley (Tesco) an unwashed onesie is considered 'presentable clothes' so I'm not sure how badly dressed you were beforehand


Do a lot of super heros live in your area ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2021)

Morning .
It looks dark and misty out .
I have just drunk a and about to go and make another .


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> A question for @Reynard and any other cat staff.
> 
> Is it usual for male cats to acquire scruffy "trousers/fur" on their back legs? Bob's fur in those areas seems to be not as fluffy as it used to be.


Is it matted or going bald ?
I was thinking that some cats don't seem to mind water and will sometimes sit in puddles. It could be that he has sat in something sticky and hasn't washed himself properly.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have got a video player, but I need to find someone who can un-jam a video cassette that is stuck in there.


If you live anywhere near you could give me a PM. As my name suggests I'll ave a go !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2021)

How does one know if they have been bitten by a radio active spider ? Are there any sings that we should be looking out for ? 
Is it alright just to use Germolene and an Elastoplast ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2021)

I was just thinking ! 
It must be difficult trying to remain anonymous if you are a super hero . Especially if you have neighbours! 
"Who's that with that loud car at this time of night ?"
"Oh! It's just Batman returning home dear !"
"Oh! Doing your washing then?" " Looks like it will be a nice day for drying ! " "That's a pretty Patten on your pyjama's, Is it a spiders web ?".


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Dec 2021)

Very foggy and damp out this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I think I will go and get some miles in
> Dark outside
> Doesn't look damp just underfoot


Back after 22 miles I'd had enough by 13 miles so headed home it was cold foggy and just yuk 
First cuppa went down well


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Very foggy and damp out this morning.


Certainly is


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2021)

I often wonder why the music player on my phone seems to repeat the same 3 or 4 songs if I put it to random.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> How does one know if they have been bitten by a radio active spider ? Are there any sings that we should be looking out for ?
> Is it alright just to use Germolene and an Elastoplast ?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Dec 2021)

My coffee machine's groaning is getting worse.


----------



## cookiemonster (19 Dec 2021)

🤟🤟🤟


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I have had to buy a new ironing board cover.


What is an ironing board?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> My coffee machine's groaning is getting worse.


Does it need descaling? 
Hmm, talking of coffee.....


----------



## cookiemonster (19 Dec 2021)

I've been dining like a Lord today.

Beans on thick, buttered toast with a glass of wine.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2021)

Thick fog. I am not going cycling in that. The roads are certainly going to be quieter but those that are out will be driving mostly blind on single track roads.
My neighbour was out yesterday putting up even more strings of lights. I have not ventured out after dark to look at the front of the house but from my window when I pull the curtains open it looks like a compressed fairground.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does it need descaling?
> Hmm, talking of coffee.....


No, it's a B2C machine and it gets serviced when it demands it, so that's not the issue. It's either the drive unit itself, or the brewing unit, I think. My post prompted me to drop a note to the nice people at Redber coffee for their advice, so there may be a small news update at some point


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Dec 2021)

Talking mundane news, I was walking on a small country road not far from us the other day and came across this, as you do:





All theories welcome.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Dec 2021)

Mike Ayling said:


> Folks it's duct tape, not duck tape. Orininally used to seal joints in air conditioning ducts.


Well, actually, it is duck tape, named for the cotton duck backing the rubber based adhesive was applied to. Although the common etymology has become duct tape, actually foil tape would be better for ducts as it does not deteriorate in heat, as duct tape will over long exposure to heat. Further reading:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duct_tape
Pedantic rant over now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Talking mundane news, I was walking on a small country road not far from us the other day and came across this, as you do:
> 
> 
> View attachment 622804
> ...


I hear @tyred has been getting around a lot more these past few days.


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hear @tyred has been getting around a lot more these past few days.


I wondered where I dropped it.


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2021)

Paul McCartney informs me there's mist on the Mull of Kintyre


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Paul McCartney informs me there's mist on the Mull of Kintyre


He's drinking at the Rolling Inn again.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Dec 2021)

Well that was a very foggy and damp ride! Hardly a soul around by the sea though and the country roads were quiet.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2021)

Nice but chilly walk around a local nature reserve


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2021)

Cool, murky and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I have emptied the groceries from the car this morning, and stashed them in the utility room. I have also tidied up one of the "general dumping areas" under a worksurface in the kitchen. A whole lot of stuff has been consigned to the recycling, and some little-used baking equipment has been moved to the utility room. Which means I now have a good temporary space for the stuff that was kept in the hallway that I don't want ratty to get at.

There is sewing and soup-making planned for this afternoon.

It is time for luncheon.


----------



## Speicher (19 Dec 2021)

Very foggy here, I cannot see much beyond the house opposite. At the top of this hill, It is like living on an island, the sea and sky are the same shade of grey.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Dec 2021)

Still very foggy here as well. I was wearfull waterproofs out earlier.


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2021)

I took the offer of a lift to have a seaside perambulation today. Very misty but nice a fresh.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2021)

Had to reinforce my defences against red deer who are persistent b----s.
Also somebody has been climbing over my garden fence as a shortcut to next house. Probably a temporary postman/woman as our regular does not do this.
My snowdrops are starting to show and they are destroying them. The fence really needs replaced but I do not see why I should pay the whole cost so negotiations are continuing tho' the other side is not keen and I am not too bothered about the appearance of it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2021)

Both the lifts are out of service. I've just carried the shopping up 98 steps. I may spend the rest of the day playing Rapunzel.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hear @tyred has been getting around a lot more these past few days.


Been walking in circles, I heard.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2021)

A bit of a bitsas luncheon. Had a few things that needed clearing up (pork pie, avocado, chicken) so had that lot with bread & butter, plus a pear and a tangerine and two 

Now watching some showjumping.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2021)

It is still grey and a bit misty here. We went into town this morning .Bought some bird food as we had run out . It was pretty cold in town, I decided to have a Turkey and cranberry pastie for lunch , the potato doesn't half hold the heat !


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Dec 2021)

Timmy D's the grittiest Bond, for sure.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2021)

Just above zero c this morning whilst watching grandson at rugby training. Muddy, too! 
Off to work at midday so I can wave at @Jenkins from across the water in Harwich.


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does anyone remember Minidisks? I'm sure I've still got some unused disks stashed away somewhere.



I have a few & recorders, excellent medium, gives MP3 a run for its money.


----------



## pawl (19 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> A question for @Reynard and any other cat staff.
> 
> Is it usual for male cats to acquire scruffy "trousers/fur" on their back legs? Bob's fur in those areas seems to be not as fluffy as it used to be.




Program on sky called rag doll which I believe to be a breed of cat 🐈‍⬛Might have some information about your cats problem Waiting for some funny responses


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Dec 2021)

‘Twas a bit foggy and cold on this morning’s bike ride. About 2-3C apparently


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> How does one know if they have been bitten by a radio active spider ? Are there any sings that we should be looking out for ?
> Is it alright just to use Germolene and an Elastoplast ?



I suppose, if it had mutated enough, it might sing carols.



Illaveago said:


> I was just thinking !
> It must be difficult trying to remain anonymous if you are a super hero . Especially if you have neighbours!
> "Who's that with that loud car at this time of night ?"
> "Oh! It's just Batman returning home dear !"
> "Oh! Doing your washing then?" " Looks like it will be a nice day for drying ! " "That's a pretty Patten on your pyjama's, Is it a spiders web ?".



Was Patten described as pretty?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2021)

Dark outside and no doubt it will be getting colder soon


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2021)

I have had an afternoon of sewing, repairing the worn seat of my favourite onesie. Done it with a patch on the inside - the fabric was too thin to just darn the holes.

Now about to sort out an early supper and settle down to watch SPOTY.

I reckon Emma Raducanu will be a shoo-in there.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2021)

Cheese & onion toastie and SPOTY.

The girls have been fed.


----------



## Dec66 (19 Dec 2021)

I passed my first ju jitsu grading today.

Yay.


----------



## Dec66 (19 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> I suppose, if it had mutated enough, it might sing carols.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Bishop Len Brennan...


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Dec 2021)

I made mushroom curry for my dinner.


----------



## pawl (19 Dec 2021)

Dec66 said:


> I passed my first ju jitsu grading today.
> 
> Yay.





Yellow belt?


----------



## Dec66 (19 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Yellow belt?


White to yellow, I now own a white belt with a yellow stripe through it.

It's taken me longer to get that belt that it should have, because I got my ribs broken on my second lesson, then popped again by the sensei doing ground work just after they recovered, then I got back from that and got my left ear ripped off in a freak accident being thrown... But, hey, I got there.


----------



## pawl (19 Dec 2021)

Dec66 said:


> White to yellow, I now own a white belt with a yellow stripe through it.
> 
> It's taken me longer to get that belt that it should have, because I got my ribs broken on my second lesson, then popped again by the sensei doing ground work just after they recovered, then I got back from that and got my left ear ripped off in a freak accident being thrown... But, hey, I got there.





Well done.Have things changed? When I belonged to my local Judo club about 1959 belts were a single colour If I remember correctly there were two associations AJA and the BMA




I got stuck at green belt level I was becoming increasingly involved in cycling and called it a day 

Good luck with your future gradings.


----------



## Dec66 (19 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Well done.Have things changed? When I belonged to my local Judo club about 1959 belts were a single colour If I remember correctly there were two associations AJA and the BMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It goes white, yellow, orange, green, blue, purple, brown, and black, black being 1st Dan.

Then, I don't know, I was fighting 2nd Dans as part of their grading today, which was interesting... 

And thanks for the good wishes, hopefully I can get to yellow uninjured


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2021)

Ah, no surprise about the SPOTY winner.

I voted for the cyclist.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2021)

It is exactly a year since we swapped a baby hedgehog for Georgie . It was a call from the rescue centre about some kittens that prompted us to take a baby hedgehog that we were looking after over to them . It was the third baby hedgehog that we had found over the past 3 weeks . They all seemed to turn up on Fridays .  So Georgie is a year and 2 months old .


----------



## Jenkins (19 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Just above zero c this morning whilst watching grandson at rugby training. Muddy, too!
> Off to work at midday so I can wave at @Jenkins from across the water in Harwich.


Harwich looks best when covered in mist & fog


----------



## Jenkins (19 Dec 2021)

Yet another day of mist, greyness & general dampness. I didn't realise how cold it was until I went out this morning to get food for next week at work and found myself severely undergloved.


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2021)

I think I might possibly be able to persuade myself to have a slice of Terry's Chocolate Orange.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I think I might possibly be able to persuade myself to have a slice of complete Terry's Chocolate Orange.


Is more like my thinking.


----------



## pawl (19 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ah, no surprise about the SPOTY winner.
> 
> I voted for the cyclist.




And me .Dane Sarah has had a remarkable career internationally as both a para Olympic swimmer and cyclist
I suppose the winner was as the title sports personality of the year.I’m not sure if she will have as an illustrious career as Dame Sarah.It will depend on how well she is managed.We have all seen young promising sports people flatter only to fail due to pressures put on them.Hope she is managed carefully


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2021)

Need to get out next week and deliver presents. We've not only got ours, but MrsF has had to buy and wrap all the presents for her mum and all the grand kids/great grand kids. House is full of boxes.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2021)

Bowl of popcorn and watching Guy Martin's Lancaster


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> And me .Dane Sarah has had a remarkable career internationally as both a para Olympic swimmer and cyclist
> I suppose the winner was as the title sports personality of the year.I’m not sure if she will have as an illustrious career as Dame Sarah.It will depend on how well she is managed.We have all seen young promising sports people flatter only to fail due to pressures put on them.Hope she is managed carefully



Indeed, can't disagree with you there.

I almost voted for Adam Peaty... Was a toss of a coin for me in the end.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have had an afternoon of sewing, repairing the worn seat of my favourite onesie. Done it with a patch on the inside - the fabric was too thin to just darn the holes.
> 
> Now about to sort out an early supper and settle down to watch SPOTY.
> 
> I reckon Emma Raducanu will be a shoo-in there.


Sarah Storey would get my vote....if I voted.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Harwich looks best when covered in mist & fog


Do you think it was named Haarwich originally?


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2021)

I have a  and am watching MOTD


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2021)

had to replace both headlight bulbs. now my feet are cold


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I think I might possibly be able to persuade myself to have a slice of Terry's Chocolate Orange.


we support the plan


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2021)

Right, I'm tired and feeling a bit meh.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2021)

Up but not really awake. It was that I wasn't really asleep either. A pot of tea should sort this out.


----------



## Dec66 (20 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Up but not really awake. It was that I wasn't really asleep either. A pot of tea should sort this out.


Same here. Shoulder killing from a day of Ju Jitsu (see earlier post). Got up to take two aspirins, waiting for them to kick in.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Dec 2021)

I had my booster yesterday and felt absolutely fine. Until I woke up at 1AM and haven’t been back to sleep since. I ache all over. Never had this with the previous two jabs. It’ll be worth it though and I’m sure the side effects will wear off quickly. They have to. I have stuff to do today! Including putting up the Christmas decorations! We’re late this year due to moving house last week.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2021)

First pot of tea is brewing
Dark outside 
Last working Monday of 2021 for me


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2021)

Well that first cuppa went down well 
The road outside is still as busy as usual
Looks dry ie not raining


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2021)

Morning.
I thought that it was to decide who had the worst acne !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Dec 2021)

Just back from walking my dogs, zero degrees outside and a huge full moon. Coffee percolating , first of the day. 
Todays' notable event for me will be a haircut ....


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you think it was named Haarwich originally?


I see what you did there


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2021)

No1 granddaughter stayed overnight. That means one thing for definite....

Pancakes for breakfast 

_Edit: _It could turn out to be lunchtime. As a practicing teenager, on school hols, she's still sparko..


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Dec 2021)

Dinner this evening was stir fried beef, scrambled egg and spinach.


----------



## mybike (20 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I think I might possibly be able to persuade myself to have a slice of Terry's Chocolate Orange.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2021)

Happy Monday!


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I had my booster yesterday and felt absolutely fine. Until I woke up at 1AM and haven’t been back to sleep since. I ache all over. Never had this with the previous two jabs. It’ll be worth it though and I’m sure the side effects will wear off quickly. They have to. I have stuff to do today! Including putting up the Christmas decorations! We’re late this year due to moving house last week.


give yourself a break. maybe tomorrow?


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> give yourself a break. maybe tomorrow?


Supervise the putting up of the decorations


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2021)

I might pop out for a few miles before lunch 🚲


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> Happy Monday!


Absolutely  
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFBQ0PH5rM4


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2021)

Dry day but a cold easterly wind.
Been up to see the vampire and get a B12 injection. This one was a bit painful but is unpredictable as some are ok. I kept the stuff in my trouser pocket before going to get it warmed up which helps usually.
A new nurse from Barra did the deed. We seem to get a few from Barra and surrounding islands here working.
Kindling chopping day today I think and get out on trike tomorrow.


----------



## tyred (20 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


>


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2021)

After a 2nd catch-up nap I went to see whether the lift was working. It was. Fine, I can get the bike out. Half an hour later, the council phoned me up to inform me that the lift was out of service and the engineer had been called. So I went to see. Out of service. Half an hour later, the thing's working again. These new lift engineers are not exactly confidence inspiring. If we want to go up or down they have to go back and forth.


----------



## tyred (20 Dec 2021)

I have had a lazy morning this morning and not done much.


----------



## tyred (20 Dec 2021)

The government have made €2.5m available for greenway projects in my county 

In government speak that probably means that they will have completed about 3 yards of cycle track by 2143.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> The government have made €2.5m available for greenway projects in my county
> 
> In government speak that probably means that they will have completed about 3 yards of cycle track by 2143.


You are probably close to the truth.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> give yourself a break. maybe tomorrow?


Got to get something done. 

The Christmas decorations inside the house are up although I’m sure they will be rearranged when my wife gets home from work. Daughter helped put them up.

The lights for outside will go up tomorrow when my back (and the rest of me, but mainly my back) feels better.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2021)

Back from my pedal. Dairy Lee cheese sarnie for lunch.. 👍


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2021)

Chilly and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

No wonder I felt a bit run down last night. Someone has turned on the snot taps in my head overnight. Guess I'm paying for doing that work on the roof and guttering in my shirtsleeves...

Anyways, this morning I have puttered around and made a big pot of smoked bacon and lentil soup. It smells wonderful. 

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Asa Post (20 Dec 2021)

The postie delivered the dreaded brown envelope from HMRC!!

When I opened it, I found that I'd overpaid my taxes for 2020-2021, and was due a refund of £245.

Happy midwinter solstice, or what?


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2021)

Luncheon was an egg mayonnaise sandwich using a free range egg from a friend's chooks, plus a conference pear, a clementine (well, I did buy six kilos of the things!) and two 

Also threw in two paracetamol.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2021)

@Reynard If your rat has gone missing, it's in my garden!! 
I'll trebuchet it back if I can catch the little b*##3r..


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @Reynard If your rat has gone missing, it's in my garden!!
> I'll trebuchet it back if I can catch the little b*##3r..



I don't think so... The little s*it has now chewed a hole in the ceiling. 

And everywhere is out of stock on rat traps. But I have found one of those extra-powerful rentokil mouse traps in the garage, so I'm going to rig that to a wire line and string it to the beam (cos I can get my hand through the hole) and shove it up into the roof space. I'm happy to catch it any old how, and personally take great pleasure in dispatching it.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2021)

I keep getting phone calls from foreigners about domestos insurance !


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2021)

I am incaPUSSitated.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I don't think so... The little s*it has now chewed a hole in the ceiling.
> 
> And everywhere is out of stock on rat traps. But I have found one of those extra-powerful rentokil mouse traps in the garage, so I'm going to rig that to a wire line and string it to the beam (cos I can get my hand through the hole) and shove it up into the roof space. I'm happy to catch it any old how, and personally take great pleasure in dispatching it.


poison in ceiling where your cat can't find it?


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am incaPUSSitated.


feel better, take a covid test?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I am incaPUSSitated.


I hope this means that they've pinned you down in a comfortable chair and are keeping you warm!


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> poison in ceiling where your cat can't find it?



No. Because if it gets out, it's not just my cats, but all of my neighbours also have cats.

Some previous neighbours actually poisoned their own cat by doing that.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope this means that they've pinned you down in a comfortable chair and are keeping you warm!



Yep, I had a large, purry tortie on my lap


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2021)

Right, that's the crimbo decs down off the loft. I really need a new box for my baubles as the old one is disintegrating, resulting in me spilling baubles all over the landing and bathroom floor. 

I have also cleaned, cut up etc and steamed a job lot of sprouts and cauliflower to make a big dish of caulisprout cheese for supper. You gents did ask for prior warning.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> @Reynard If your rat has gone missing, it's in my garden!!
> I'll trebuchet it back if I can catch the little b*##3r..


Got a cage if you want to borrow it


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> poison in ceiling where your cat can't find it?


If the rat goes outside before dying then a cat could eat it and be poisoned as well. I had to stop using poison for that reason.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2021)

the dry sauna, at my gym, is better than a hair dryer, after my shower. I shud schedule more time in there


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2021)

I've spent the last few days worried sick about keeping my mum omicron-safe over Christmas and now she's gone into hospital with a suspected myocardial infarction. So I was worrying about the wrong thing.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2021)

I have lit the fire.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Dec 2021)

some very nice pork pie with Tracklements english mustard on it earlier ... well it is almost xmas!


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2021)

I need a wee.

Then it'll be time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Got a cage if you want to borrow it


Thanks, but I have a cunning plan!! 

(I might need it if it doesn't work, though!)


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2021)

I'm currently sitting on a bench on Orlingbury village green, with the grandkids, drinking a flask of hot choccy and looking at the Christmas Decorations...







🎅


----------



## pawl (20 Dec 2021)

Just heard ten people that we know plus two children have been diagnosed with. Covid


Reynard said:


> Yep, I had a large, purry tortie on my lap




Just rub in some E45 should clear up in a day or two.


----------



## tyred (20 Dec 2021)

My toast fell buttered side down


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've spent the last few days worried sick about keeping my mum omicron-safe over Christmas and now she's gone into hospital with a suspected myocardial infarction. So I was worrying about the wrong thing.


Hope both of you are as well as can be expected


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've spent the last few days worried sick about keeping my mum omicron-safe over Christmas and now she's gone into hospital with a suspected myocardial infarction. So I was worrying about the wrong thing.


oh dear, I'm sure she is in the best of hands


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> My toast fell buttered side down


scrape it off & re-butter it. what are you afraid of?


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm currently sitting on a bench on Orlingbury village green, with the grandkids, drinking a flask of hot choccy and looking at the Christmas Decorations...🎅


how festive! cheers from the U.S.!


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2021)

you peeps w/ the rats problems, ever see the bucket of water w/ a ramp DIY rodent trap/killer ideas?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2021)

Well, I've tracked her down to the cardiac catheter suite but I can't get anyone to answer.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2021)

Mmmmmmm, that caulisprout cheese was lovely. Accompanied it with bread & butter and some grilled Polish sausage.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, I've tracked her down to the cardiac catheter suite but I can't get anyone to answer.


Is there a switchboard/general number that can get you through, as an internal call?


----------



## Jenkins (20 Dec 2021)

The street light just up from my house has blown so I couldn't tell how wet/dry/icy it was when geting ready to go to work at stupid o'clock this morning. I would report it, but someone else got there first.

At least the weather has improved from damp, grey & cold to just grey & cold.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Is there a switchboard/general number that can get you through, as an internal call?


The general automated line and the operator line connected me to the same number which rang for around 45 seconds before telling me that the mailbox is now full, goodbye.

I eventually got the operator to take pity on me and put me through to a number which worked! Minor heart attack, 2 stents successfully inserted and she's now waiting on the results of her covid test before being released into the Coronary Care Unit.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Dec 2021)

I have also delivered the Ch****mas cards to my sister and her family. That I had to visit a warehouse on the other side of Ipswich for work this morning and she lives just the other side of the A14 from where I was going and happened to have the cards with me is just a coincidence.

The formal request for partial retirement has also been submitted to our central HR unit. By the end of January I should find out what nitpicking reason they have found to reject the forms and have them re-written and submitted again and then the fun will begin with the pensions unit buggering about with the figures.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The general automated line and the operator line connected me to the same number which rang for around 45 seconds before telling me that the mailbox is now full, goodbye.
> 
> I eventually got the operator to take pity on me and put me through to a number which worked! Minor heart attack, 2 stents successfully inserted and she's now waiting on the results of her covid test before being released into the Coronary Care Unit.


Glad you got through.
Hopefully you can sleep a bit easier tonight. Not knowing what's happened is the worst part. Especially with only the first part of the story to go with.

Keep that number that worked for you, human operators can do things automated systems can't.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Glad you got through.
> Hopefully you can sleep a bit easier tonight. Not knowing what's happened is the worst part. Especially with only the first part of the story to go with.


Thanks,@classic33 . It does mean I now have to update all her family and friends but better to bring good news to follow the bad.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Thanks,@classic33 . It does mean I now have to update all her family and friends but better to bring good news to follow the bad.


Try and get them not to call the ward, as it can be like visitors allowed in at present. As few as possible or non.

Get other family members to pass your messages/updates on. Don't do it all yourself.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Try and get them not to call the ward, as it can be like visitors allowed in at present. As few as possible or non.
> 
> Get other family members to pass your messages/updates on. Don't do it all yourself.


My only living brother is currently somewhere in the Utah desert so he's not going to be much use. Mum's family is Swiss so they're not going to be bothering the ward nurses. Unfortunately they don't all speak to to each other so messages have to be doubled up as do the languages, English for one, French for the other.

As a transnational dysfunctional family, that's how it goes.

I can only think of 2 other people in London who might visit her so, again, I don't think they'll run the nurses ragged.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2021)

Sending big hugs and purrs your way @deptfordmarmoset


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2021)

Just finished decorating my Christmas tree and stringing some fairy lights up in the dining room. And I've hung up my collection of cat-themed stockings. It's beginning to look a lot like Weihnachtszeit hier zum Casa Reynard. 

Have also booked to pick up a box of lateral flow tests from the dispensary at the Quack tomorrow. The friend I'm meeting on Thursday has an extremely clinically vulnerable OH, and I'd hate to inadvertantly give him any nasties.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I don't think so... The little s*it has now chewed a hole in the ceiling.
> 
> And everywhere is out of stock on rat traps. But I have found one of those extra-powerful rentokil mouse traps in the garage, so I'm going to rig that to a wire line and string it to the beam (cos I can get my hand through the hole) and shove it up into the roof space. I'm happy to catch it any old how, and personally take great pleasure in dispatching it.


You need the explosive which Dr Sidney Alford demonstrated on a TV programme . He demonstrated how volatile it was by touching some dried explosive on a metal plate with a feather . He said it was too sensitive to be of any use . Now if you could paint some on the floor of the tunnel they made the next time they stepped on it ! Kaboom !


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> You need the explosive which Dr Sidney Alford demonstrated on a TV programme . He demonstrated how volatile it was by touching some dried explosive on a metal plate with a feather . He said it was too sensitive to be of any use . Now if you could paint some on the floor of the tunnel they made the next time they stepped on it ! Kaboom !



Hmmm, you're only supposed to blow the bloody doors off... 

I'm not quite that keen on releasing my inner Susan Ivanova...


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My only living brother is currently somewhere in the Utah desert so he's not going to be much use. Mum's family is Swiss so they're not going to be bothering the ward nurses. Unfortunately they don't all speak to to each other so messages have to be doubled up as do the languages, English for one, French for the other.
> 
> As a transnational dysfunctional family, that's how it goes.
> 
> I can only think of 2 other people in London who might visit her so, again, I don't think they'll run the nurses ragged.


Scattered to the winds?

I was thinking more about not losing your line of contact, now you have one.

Have fun with the translating. I've had to chose my English wording, carefully, when sending text messages to Irish relatives. Too much "Yorkshire in them" at times.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2021)

I have a  and a couple of crumpets.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The general automated line and the operator line connected me to the same number which rang for around 45 seconds before telling me that the mailbox is now full, goodbye.
> 
> I eventually got the operator to take pity on me and put me through to a number which worked! Minor heart attack, 2 stents successfully inserted and she's now waiting on the results of her covid test before being released into the Coronary Care Unit.


wow! wonderful news! get some sleep


----------



## rockyroller (21 Dec 2021)

I've decided, some of you peeps, "across the pond", stay up late & get up late. I'm retiring for the evening 8:34pm, good night ...


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2021)

I'm calling it a night. Hot bath first, though.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Dec 2021)

Final Christmas shopping to be done this morning. I was going to go yesterday, but felt terrible after my jab. Today is the day though and I’ll arrive just before the shops open in the hope it will be a little quieter. Any later in the day and it’ll be bedlam. Then outside lights to put up this afternoon. There’s always something to do.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2021)

The cat is feasting on tuna flakes
Dark outside but dry ideal conditions for a ride
Time to start getting excited


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2021)

First cuppa went down well
Office door has been opened ready for 8 am ish 
Grandparent duties tonight


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I've decided, some of you peeps, "across the pond", stay up late & get up late. I'm retiring for the evening 8:34pm, good night ...


23:30 / 23:45 is my normal bedtime..
Up between 07:10 / 07:30 whether it's a workday or not.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2021)

Morning .
It is light grey out .
Not sure what I'm doing today.


----------



## mybike (21 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> View attachment 622952



Yeah, that's preferable, until they make the mint ones again.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2021)

Family trip this evening to see the light show at Silverstone 👪😊


----------



## mybike (21 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> After a 2nd catch-up nap I went to see whether the lift was working. It was. Fine, I can get the bike out. Half an hour later, the council phoned me up to inform me that the lift was out of service and the engineer had been called. So I went to see. Out of service. Half an hour later, the thing's working again. These new lift engineers are not exactly confidence inspiring. If we want to go up or down they have to go back and forth.



Presumably they employ the cheapest contractor based on the cost of a callout.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Dec 2021)

Morning all, I know it's the winter solstice today, but it's not got much lighter out there than it was at 6am when I set off for work. Two coffees into the shift and I'm thinking about going out and doing something energetic in a warehouse, just to keep warm.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2021)

I've just eaten 2 packets of crisps. It's an unusual way for me to start the day. Coffee next.


----------



## mybike (21 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> scrape it off & re-butter it. what are you afraid of?



I've heard the fluff comes off if you suck it, Bill told me.


----------



## Tribansman (21 Dec 2021)

Happy Winter Solstice fellow mundaners.

I usually go for a really long ride on the WS (to match one I also do on the SS) but working today so did a 100 yesterday. Last year managed 200 on both, it's amazing just how much more tiring and longer it feels when it's colder and darker.

Although I do love riding in the dark when it's quieter and there's the atmospheric twinkle of distant lights. Was perfect conditions for it yesterday.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Dec 2021)

Grey damp and cold day. I had intended to go out on the trike but beginning to swither on that.
Need to go to the pharmacy which at least gets me out of the house and I can get a better idea of weather conditions.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> 23:30 / 23:45 is my normal bedtime..
> Up between 07:10 / 07:30 whether it's a workday or not.


good morning. for me it's 5am on weekdays & weekends 6:30. I'd sleep later but the cats would gouge my eyes out


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2021)

I'd lost my mince pie !  I had taken a bite out of it when the phone rang. I put it down to answer the phone but couldn't remember where I put it .  I eventually found it and it has gorn now !


----------



## rockyroller (21 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> thinking about going out and doing something energetic in a warehouse, just to keep warm.


be careful. the U.S. big box home improvement store, where I have my 2nd job , had 2 fatalities last month. both employees. not at our store, in other stores of the chain


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2021)

Oh! I think I heard on the nose yesterday that they have caught someone who burgled Mark Cavendish .


----------



## cookiemonster (21 Dec 2021)

That's the Xmas hols started for me but I do have a bit of work to do before New Year. We're an English teacher short so this post has been split between one of my colleagues and myself. Not complaining as I get a good enough salary for it and it keeps me out of trouble. 

It was the school's Xmas party today so there's nothing on earth that can match a class of 6 year olds off their face on sugar.


----------



## cookiemonster (21 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> good morning. for me it's 5am on weekdays & weekends 6:30. I'd sleep later but the cats would gouge my eyes out



I'm usually in bed at 9/10 weekdays as I'm awake at 530am.


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2021)

My niece is popping round to collect presents from us and nana for her two girls. Not seen them in 2 years. The girls are coming to see our cats.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Dec 2021)

Weather forecast is way out. Supposed to be dry today but when I went to the pharmacy had to use the car windscreen wipers so definitely not taking the trike out in that.
Asked out of curiosity about lateral flow test kits. They still have none and cannot seem to get any. I got one on line anyway but the pharmacies generally seem to be having a problem getting any.


----------



## Rusty Nails (21 Dec 2021)

No hot water! CH OK but I am now frantically searching round for a local gas engineer to come and look at the combi boiler before Christmas, when we have the family descending for a few days.
I have a British Gas service contract, but even with that the first appointment is Dec 29th


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2021)

Always good to see mother and daughter in matching outfits at my local shop... 

Shame it had to be dressing gowns, Jim-jams & slippers


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> My niece is popping round to collect presents from us and nana for her two girls. Not seen them in 2 years. The girls are coming to see our cats.



The youngest was fine - she's not great at mixing yet and usually starts crying, but she enjoyed seeing the cats and playing with a toy kitchen we keep in the cupboard. We've aready got my neices mum coming on Boxing Day, so just invited my neice, partner and the kids as well. She's hopefully going to come - we've got loads of food in and is no trouble to me doing the cooking.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2021)

Chilly and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept in and feel better. Anyways, I managed to get my mitts on some LFT kits this morning in a small pharmacy in one of the nearby villages. They had a whole case and were giving them out two boxes at a time. So that's me sorted for a while.

Managed to catch the postie this morning, and she now has her box of biskits.

It is time for luncheon.


----------



## tyred (21 Dec 2021)

Booster jab received 

I was taken to the front of the queue because I was on crutches. I would have been happy to have stood in line but the nurse insisted. Made me feel like an invalid


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2021)

My sister messaged the family WhatsApp apologising that most people's presents will include dog fluff stuck to the celotape 

I responded last night that if the wrapping doesn't look too good and is somewhat 'patched up' one of our cat's loves slashing open wrappers. We've one present slashed, and a 'box' from another missing a big chunk.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2021)

The sun has come out !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2021)

Georgie is now sat in the window sunning himself . Best of both worlds , warmth from the sun and the radiator .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Dec 2021)

Christmas shopping done this morning.

Outside lights not put up as I need some hooks.

It’s bitingly cold outside. I went in the garage and had to go back into the house after only 5 minutes as I couldn’t feel my fingers!


----------



## rockyroller (21 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> My niece is popping round to collect presents from us and nana for her two girls. Not seen them in 2 years. The girls are coming to see our cats.


I guess you'd better go get some! (presents? & cats?) hehe


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Booster jab received
> 
> I was taken to the front of the queue because I was on crutches. I would have been happy to have stood in line but the nurse insisted. Made me feel like an invalid



During the first lockdown I'd get called to the front of the queue waiting to get into the supermarket because I'm a pensioner, that never felt right either.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2021)

Tribansman said:


> Happy Winter Solstice fellow mundaners.
> 
> I usually go for a really long ride on the WS (to match one I also do on the SS) but working today so did a 100 yesterday. Last year managed 200 on both, it's amazing just how much more tiring and longer it feels when it's colder and darker.
> 
> Although I do love riding in the dark when it's quieter and there's the atmospheric twinkle of distant lights. Was perfect conditions for it yesterday.



Happy Winter Solstice Tribansman


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2021)

Lovely luncheon of grilled Polish sausage in a sandwich with mustard, plus a clementine, a persimmon and two 

I really recommend these sausages (Kielbasa Slaska - the Maciej Wrobel brand), they're truly delectable.  They're £2.50 for the pack of five. I bought them on a whim but goodness, I'd deffo have these again.


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Booster jab received
> 
> I was taken to the front of the queue because I was on crutches. I would have been happy to have stood in line but the nurse insisted. Made me feel like an invalid



They were being considerate, because of your crutches. If you were on a bus, I would hope that someone would offer you their seat. That is being considerate and kind, rather than seeing you as an invalid. 

Someone queue jumped ahead of me while waiting for my booster and flu jab. It was an easy mistake to make. I was slow to move onto the next large red dot, and they did not see that was in the queue. It was an elderly lady in a wheelchair with her daughter pushing the wheelchair. The person "organising" the queue was going to correct them, but I said, no, don't even mention it.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2021)

Time to get Max out of the garage and pedal off to deliver the last three Christmas cards.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lovely luncheon of grilled Polish sausage in a sandwich with mustard, plus a clementine, a persimmon and two
> 
> I really recommend these sausages (Kielbasa Slaska - the Maciej Wrobel brand), they're truly delectable.  They're £2.50 for the pack of five. I bought them on a whim but goodness, I'd deffo have these again.


Not entirely sure if the same brand? but I bought some from my local Polish shop this summer to chuck on the BBQ ... easily the best hot dog I have tasted. I need to get down there again as plan to do them with onion gravy and nice buttery mashed potato. YUM


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2021)

No sign of Ratty McRatface in the garden today.. So far! 

🐀


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2021)

Just back from delivering the last cards. Haven't taken the MTB out in a while, forgotten how much fun it is to ride. 40psi in the tyres seems to be the sweet spot for riding on a mix of tarmac and gravel.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Not entirely sure if the same brand? but I bought some from my local Polish shop this summer to chuck on the BBQ ... easily the best hot dog I have tasted. I need to get down there again as plan to do them with onion gravy and nice buttery mashed potato. YUM



Hah, well, my Grandfather's countrymen definitely know how to make fantastic sausages. 

Silesian sausages are easily the best for grilling / bbq, but there are some other tasty ones to be had. I like the semi-dry Krakowska, thinly sliced with bread & butter. 

The cooked smoked bacon (boczek) is fabby as well. It's fattier than streaky, but diced up, makes the most amazing lardons. It's very good cut into slices and grilled until the edges are crispy...


----------



## Rusty Nails (21 Dec 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> No hot water! CH OK but I am now frantically searching round for a local gas engineer to come and look at the combi boiler before Christmas, when we have the family descending for a few days.
> I have a British Gas service contract, but even with that the first appointment is Dec 29th



Update: Got an engineer from less than a mile away to look at it this p.m. He has ordered a part that he thinks will fix it and if it arrives in time will fit it Thursday


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2021)

I have a 

GP surgery just phoned me saying they've got Covid vaccines in and would I like a booster tomorrow. 

I declined, preferring to stick to my original booking for next Wednesday, even if it does involve a trip to Downham Market. I do feel kind of bad at turning them down though, but there's a reason I booked a slot for when I did.

Didn't have the best of times after my first two jabs, and I wanted to feel miserable when I know it's not going to impact on anything. Also, it gives me the chance to shift this blasted head cold first, as I don't need two miseries layered one on top of the another.

I also got my booster reminder in the post this morning. It's all go, here!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I have a
> 
> GP surgery just phoned me saying they've got Covid vaccines in and would I like a booster tomorrow.
> 
> ...


This is why I had my booster on Sunday. I finished work for Christmas on Friday. Good job because I still don’t feel quite right.


----------



## Tribansman (21 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> No sign of Ratty McRatface in the garden today.. So far!
> 🐀


Was Moggy McMoggface stalking the roses?


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2021)

Listening to Arsenal v Sunderland.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2021)

I'm watching Misnomer Murders .


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2021)

A nice win for the Gooners tonight. 

I am now watching the news.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> be careful. the U.S. big box home improvement store, where I have my 2nd job , had 2 fatalities last month. both employees. not at our store, in other stores of the chain


It was fairly safe - there was no-one ele in the warehouse and I couldn't do too much damage with just a hand truck and two rolls of pallet wrap. There was a load of stuff that needed stacking, labelling, wrapping and moving into secure storage ahead of the Ch****mas shutdown. I did have to report to management that a previous person with access to the secure storage had left it somewhat unsecure by putting the padlock on one of the doors through the wire cage, not the floor bolt.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I'm watching Misnomer Murders .


I hope Abi Lai can account for her whereabouts.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2021)

Just back from the Lap of Lights at Silverstone circuit.. Quite impressive!


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope Abi Lai can account for her whereabouts.


In Ireland, she'll be okay.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2021)

I have just made a batch of smoked mackerel pate.

Had to wait till the girls were elsewhere in the house. I can't be doing with a paw sneaking in and pinching the fish...


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2021)

right, time for a  and a little something to go with it.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2021)

Bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Dec 2021)

I forgot we have a change of bin day to today so I’ve just emptied the bins.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2021)

Busy day ahead
Work hasn't eased as expected due to Christmas 
Looks frosty outside


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 623137
> 
> 
> Just back from the Lap of Lights at Silverstone circuit.. Quite impressive!



And quite expensive I should think ?


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Dec 2021)

Frosty by the sea.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2021)

Brrrr! Morning.
It is a bit frosty out . I have just put our dustbins out . Our cars look all sparkly covered in frost . Georgie doesn't seem to mind the cold , he is running around outside, laying in wait for me to walk past and then leap out and attack me .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2021)

I wouldn't want to live anywhere near Midsomer. They seem a bit tetchy! You wouldn't want to borrow a bowl of sugar in case they turned a bit violent !


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2021)

First cuppa went down well
Right time to get started


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> And quite expensive I should think ?


Not cheap, at £50, but it's per car so a tenner each with no other expenses like popcorn etc. We went last year, too, and probably won't go again. Twice is enough..


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2021)

Oh it's data that we are supposed to be looking at ! I've been looking at our spuds and haven't found anything wrong with them !


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2021)

Black bin day, today. It's waiting patiently by the kerb.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I wouldn't want to live anywhere near Midsomer. They seem a bit tetchy! You wouldn't want to borrow a bowl of sugar in case they turned a bit violent !


Can you imagine Jessica Fletcher going on holiday to Midsomer, it would be carnage!


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2021)

We have a lovely red sky ! They have just shown what it looks like from Stonehenge on the Beeb breakfast programme .


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2021)

I'm waiting for my physio appointment.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2021)

I've de-alarmed and unlocked my bike in preparation for a ride to Toolstation and the farm shop.. ❄


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2021)

Here is the red sky we had earlier.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Dec 2021)

That is fabulous!


----------



## oldwheels (22 Dec 2021)

Another damp, cold and windy day. Very depressing.
Tomorrow is bin day but mine goes out today sometime as they often come before I am out of bed in the morning.
Need to hang around as there may be a call from a consultant. The face to face one was cancelled but no idea about the phone one. The appointments dept. seems to be in a bit of chaos.
Pharmacy has no lateral flow test kits but BIL has just told me she has ordered one for me to come by post. No idea if I am going to visit at New Year but she is taking no chances.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2021)

I've been to the shop. It turns out that I failed to buy a single item on my shopping list. I got lots of stuff though.


----------



## mybike (22 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Brrrr! Morning.
> It is a bit frosty out . I have just put our dustbins out . Our cars look all sparkly covered in frost . Georgie doesn't seem to mind the cold , he is running around outside, laying in wait for me to walk past and then leap out and attack me .



He has a fur coat, as does Cassie.


Illaveago said:


> We have a lovely red sky ! They have just shown what it looks like from Stonehenge on the Beeb breakfast programme .



Was red here as well, not boding well for the weather.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It was fairly safe - there was no-one ele in the warehouse


ok but if something fell on you & trapped you when would anyone discover you?


----------



## rockyroller (22 Dec 2021)

freezing rain this morning. some schools are closed for remote learning & others just have a 2 hr delay because it will turn to just rain in a little while. lots of auto accidents right now tho


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2021)

Ankle still stiff and a bit swollen. Have been given some new exercises to do and advised to bathe it in a basin of hot water before doing exercises. 

Will be quite a a while I suspect before I can have a return to normality.


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2021)

I accidentally bit into a coffee cream when offered a chocolate 

I think that coffee creams should be wrapped in hi-vis to identify them at a casual glance and avoid such horrific accidents.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Dec 2021)

Love coffee but coffee flavoured anything, yuk!


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I accidentally bit into a coffee cream when offered a chocolate
> 
> I think that coffee creams should be wrapped in hi-vis to identify them at a casual glance and avoid such horrific accidents.


Totally agree. I like drinking coffee, but I detest coffee flavoured sweets. I used to have to carefully bite Revels in half so I could throw the coffee ones away.


----------



## pawl (22 Dec 2021)

Weekly trip This time to the tip to dump a door I have replaced I love this riotous living


----------



## DCLane (22 Dec 2021)

My toes got cold on this morning's ride, hence a stop for cake and a mince pie at Thornes Park in Wakefield. Or that's my excuse because the BOA dial on my winter boots isn't releasing the cable so I'm in summer SPD shoes.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've been to the shop. It turns out that I failed to buy a single item on my shopping list. I got lots of stuff though.


That's my kind of shopping 😎


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2021)

I share toes with @DCLane ❄

Hot chocolate & cake didn't help even though it was very nice!
21 miles to the farm shop and back to get my Christmas veg..


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2021)

Hospital car park machine swallows your money and no ticket so find another machine that actually works


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2021)

Chilly and grey here chez Casa Reynard, although it was a bit sunny earlier.

I have had a kitchen morning today, and I will have a kitchen afternoon. Tonight's supper and just getting ahead with stuff for the weekend. There are meatballs in tomato sauce simmering away in the crock pot - made with one of the 79p packs of Powters sausagemeat I picked up on yellow sticker.

The postie stuck a note in my letterbox this morning, thanking me for the box of biskits. 

And it is time for luncheon. I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2021)

Had a lovely luncheon of a turkey sandwich (wholemeal bread), a clementine, a fig and a persimmon, and two 

I've also filled up the wood bins in the house. Need to thaw out, it's damn cold out there.

And my hot water bottle has sprung a terminal leak.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2021)

I've trimmed and fitted my new shower screen drip strip.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've trimmed and fitted my new shower screen drip strip.


I did the very same a few weeks back. Now the shower door closes with a satisfying 'shlooop'


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2021)

Ratty McRatface is back in the garden 🐀


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ratty McRatface is back in the garden 🐀


Better stop looking then.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2021)

That was a busy working day thank goodness it's finished
Looking forward to a quiet day tomorrow


----------



## Rusty Nails (22 Dec 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> Update: Got an engineer from less than a mile away to look at it this p.m. He has ordered a part that he thinks will fix it and if it arrives in time will fit it Thursday
> 
> 
> View attachment 623110


Update 2: Great news. The part arrived and the engineer fitted it, and now we have piping hot water again.

Even greater news: I contacted BG to complain about the unacceptable delay over Christmas and they have agree to pay me the amount my engineer charged me (he was a registered Gas Safe engineer) less the excess I would have had to pay under my contract terms.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2021)

Right, other than putting on a pan of spaghetti later, that's all the kitchening done for today. My aim is to get to Christmas day with nothing to do but sort out a tray of roasties and plonk the joint in the oven. 

Thank goodness we don't have a full-blown Polish "Wigilia" on Christmas Eve anymore. These days, I simply pick the best bits of all the various traditions and please myself. That way I can have the food that I like (in sensible quantities) and leave out the stuff that I'm not keen on. My abiding childhood memories of Christmas is of not having a roast dinner on Christmas Day because there was still so much left over from the night before. On some occasions, there would be enough to last till New Year. Sometimes I wonder if my father did it deliberately, so it would be his way only, and f*ck everyone else...

Anyways, time for a sit down and a


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2021)

Time to feed the cats, and then it's time to feed me.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> That was a busy working day thank goodness it's finished
> Looking forward to a quiet day tomorrow


Work is a four letter word , l will have nothing to do with such profanity


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Work is a four letter word , l will have nothing to do with such profanity


Why does that not surprise me


----------



## slowmotion (22 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Ratty McRatface is back in the garden 🐀


Oh no!


----------



## rockyroller (22 Dec 2021)

bossman buying us lunch tomorrow & he all have to get covid tested before coming back after "the holidays" not quite sure what that really means. I'll be here Monday, do I need a test before Monday?


----------



## Rusty Nails (22 Dec 2021)

My son has come to stay at our house for Christmas. Two hours in and he's already started on our supply of beers.

I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Dec 2021)

Aldi's online range of Christmas grog has just proved to be irresistible. Delivery tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Ankle still stiff and a bit swollen. Have been given some new exercises to do and advised to bathe it in a basin of hot water before doing exercises.
> 
> Will be quite a a while I suspect before I can have a return to normality.


Ask about alternating between hot and ice cold water. Ten minutes in each tub, half hour in total.

It's one I got given to do when I snapped the ankle.


----------



## pawl (22 Dec 2021)

Just had seven roasted chestnuts 🌰 Lovely


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Work is a four letter word , l will have nothing to do with such profanity


So are food, beer & wine.
Ale however is three letters.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Dec 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Work is a four letter word , l will have nothing to do with such profanity


I used to agree! Had 6 months off this year, April to September. Bloody marvelous ... and LOTS of cycling


----------



## pawl (22 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Just had seven roasted chestnuts 🌰 Lovely
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Now I’ve started on the grapes 🍇 My give the Stilton and crackers and pickled onions a go accompanied by MrsP chutney. Just testing pre Christmas


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2021)

I really hope you meant MrsP's chutney.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I really hope you meant MrsP's chutney.


He admits his crackers "went long ago".


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Work is a four letter word , l will have nothing to do with such profanity



Definitely, I retired in 2015 and have no interest in that word.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2021)

I think I've succeeded in getting the nurses to understand that my mother is virtually blind and, as a result, has a tendency to switch her phone off completely when she only means to end a call. Switching phones back on is now on their list of nursing duties!


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2021)

Spaghetti & meatballs for supper.

Now feeling sleepy and reading dubious Harry Potter fanfic.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> ok but if something fell on you & trapped you when would anyone discover you?


Everything is stored at ground level in the area where I was working (for some reason they don't trust us with forklifts!), so I'd have to have been lying down and having a kip for that to happen. We have to check in with the foreman on arrival and there is moitored CCTV.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I accidentally bit into a coffee cream when offered a chocolate
> 
> I think that coffee creams should be wrapped in hi-vis to identify them at a casual glance and avoid such horrific accidents.


I'll take all the coffee creams you can offer 
And the orange creams, strawberry creams, caramels...
In exchange does anybody want the coconut eclairs or whatever those things in the blue wrapper in Quality Street tins are?


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I'll take all the coffee creams you can offer
> And the orange creams, strawberry creams, caramels...
> In exchange does anybody want the coconut eclairs or whatever those things in the blue wrapper in Quality Street tins are?


Coconut Éclair?
You don't like coconuts!!


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Coconut Éclair?
> You don't like coconuts!!


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2021)

I am now just over 10 hours, one afternoon kip & 1 evening kip into a 6 day Ch****mas break. There is a temptation to fake a positive Covid test and have 7 days away from everybody, but I've probably left it a bit late to book a home delivery slot for food and drink and there's an important event on Saturday that I have to turn up for.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> I'll take all the coffee creams you can offer
> And the orange creams, strawberry creams, caramels...
> In exchange does anybody want the coconut eclairs or whatever those things in the blue wrapper in Quality Street tins are?



Have you ever tried the Seville Orange caramels in the Thorntons continental selection? Oh man, they're lush!

I'm not overly keen on Quality Street in general. Or Roses for that matter. They're all too sweet.


----------



## Ripple (23 Dec 2021)

I've been sent home.  Because of bleeding nose. Fookin bleeding nose.  Which has been sorted out in 5 minutes.
Bleeding nose. Still cannot believe it. 
Rant over.
But I'm still fuming. 
Bleeding nose ... really?


----------



## slowmotion (23 Dec 2021)

Ripple said:


> I've been sent home.  Because of bleeding nose. Fookin bleeding nose.  Which has been sorted out in 5 minutes.
> Bleeding nose. Still cannot believe it.
> Rant over.
> But I'm still fuming.
> Bleeding nose ... really?


Don't worry old bean. It's a H&S concern they probably have.
Happy Christmas.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Dec 2021)

Our new washing machine was delivered yesterday at 6:45 pm. Plumbed in in between taxiing my kids and now this morning it’s having its first run. I keep checking for leaks every few minutes as I can’t help myself.

Tomorrow is an exciting day, especially for the kids who have been having serious withdrawal symptoms: the broadband will be activated! Nearly two weeks broadband-less, and only using mobile data. My son had used all his data after about 3 days.

Admittedly, and for the first time ever, I’ve had to buy additional data, but then it’s my phone that’s been used as a personal hotspot more than anyone else’s.

My lady love remarked last night that it’s when you don’t have broadband that you realise how much you use it and rely on it everyday.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2021)

Dark outside rain has stopped
Pushing has started
One of our suppliers has been doing some trial runs on next year's price files and all their invoices are coming through with the wrong discount on , so when I rejected a load of them yesterday they had a moan  about increasing the work load . I wonder if anyone else noticed


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Tomorrow is an exciting day, especially for the kids who have been having serious withdrawal symptoms: the broadband will be activated! Nearly two weeks broadband-less, and only using mobile data. My son had used all his data after about 3 days.



I can still remember one holiday in Weymouth a few years ago with my teenage daughter and one of her friends the internet only worked when you were sat around the kitchen table , if you went anywhere else in the house it didn't work , they couldn't wait to get reconnected with normal service


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I can still remember one holiday in Weymouth a few years ago with my teenage daughter and one of her friends the internet only worked when you were sat around the kitchen table , if you went anywhere else in the house it didn't work , they couldn't wait to get reconnected with normal service


It has been funny listening to the kids. Firstly, talking about living in the Stone Age (really?!) and then planning which games/videos/other they are going to watch/play when the broadband is connected.

Of course, they are relying on me to tell them when it’s been connected… mwah ha ha ha ha…


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2021)

First cuppa went down well
Cat has decide our kitchen floor needs a layer of tuna on 
Still dark outside


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2021)

Morning .
I've just looked out of our window and it looks dark . Our cars are wet but the ground looks dry . I think the sky must be overcast as I can't see any light gaps in the sky . I will be able to judge what's going on when it gets a bit lighter .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Our new washing machine was delivered yesterday at 6:45 pm. Plumbed in in between taxiing my kids and now this morning it’s having its first run. I keep checking for leaks every few minutes as I can’t help myself.
> 
> Tomorrow is an exciting day, especially for the kids who have been having serious withdrawal symptoms: the broadband will be activated! Nearly two weeks broadband-less, and only using mobile data. My son had used all his data after about 3 days.
> 
> ...


Years ago I plumbed our washing machine in and like you I kept checking the joints to see that they were okay . Came downstairs and went to our back place where the washing machine was to discover a lake !  It was about an inch deep ! One of the compression joints wasn't fully tightened up ! 
Not as bad as BIL . They had an upstairs flat . Their washing machine had the pipe going into the sink. They went off to work leaving the washing machine to do it's business . I assume that during one of the cycles the pipe must have dropped off . It flooded their flat and the flat below !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2021)

Whenever they show people on the TV speaking from home with a bookshelf in the background I find that I can't stop myself trying to see what the books are !


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2021)

Still dark and heavy rain forecast with a brisk wind.
Just heard a rumbling noise outside and the bin lorry is busy. Good job I put mine out yesterday.
My New Year trip may be off as DIL has positive LFT and has to go for a further more comprehensive test today at 0800. If that is positive they all have to isolate for 10 days. By the time we find out all the ferry places may have gone anyway to all the tourists here for Christmas going home.
Email tells me a gift voucher has been applied to my Amazon account. Really! Delete.


----------



## mybike (23 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Have you ever tried the Seville Orange caramels in the Thorntons continental selection? Oh man, they're lush!
> 
> I'm not overly keen on Quality Street in general. Or Roses for that matter. They're all too sweet.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2021)

Ripple said:


> I've been sent home.  Because of bleeding nose. Fookin bleeding nose.  Which has been sorted out in 5 minutes.
> Bleeding nose. Still cannot believe it.
> Rant over.
> But I'm still fuming.
> Bleeding nose ... really?


How's the other person?
What was it, you were chasing someone who'd climbed the perimeter fence and they "accidentally" ran into something. But, owing to your close pursuit, you couldn't stop before you collided with them!!

So long as you get paid, they sent you home.


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Whenever they show people on the TV speaking from home with a bookshelf in the background I find that I can't stop myself trying to see what they books are !




Your not alone.I do that as well


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2021)

I'm getting to the end of a tube of toothpaste. It might just get me through tonight, it might not. Perhaps I should just bin it and start a fresh one to save that struggle of getting what remnants of paste there are to the nozzle. But I know I'll do the struggling thing anyway....


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Our new washing machine was delivered yesterday at 6:45 pm. Plumbed in in between taxiing my kids and now this morning it’s having its first run. I keep checking for leaks every few minutes as I can’t help myself.
> 
> Tomorrow is an exciting day, especially for the kids who have been having serious withdrawal symptoms: the broadband will be activated! Nearly two weeks broadband-less, and only using mobile data. My son had used all his data after about 3 days.
> 
> ...



Why has it taken 2 weeks to get your internet connected?


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Dec 2021)

I wish Mr Cookiemonster would get his ass home as dinner will be ruined. 

He's out in the wilds of Northern Hong Kong. Has the MTR kidnapped him?


----------



## rockyroller (23 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> (for some reason they don't trust us with forklifts!),


at my 2nd job, I drive lift trucks & work as spotter for other lift trucks. there is a whole set of safety rules for using them, especially during customer shopper hours. it's tough to follow all the rules. & I like I may have mentioned, we had 2 fatalities recently. both where lift truck operators, were not alone, but w/o a colleague spotting for them, & the truck fell on them killing them


----------



## rockyroller (23 Dec 2021)

frigid temps & light snow for tomorrow morning. sounds like the ground will be hard & the snow fluffy. wonder if I can get up & out on the bike before sunrise for a little adventure. I have the day off


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Dec 2021)

Still got one day of work to do, but difficult getting motivated at home. Ah well, nearly there


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Still got one day of work to do, but difficult getting motivated at home. Ah well, nearly there


Same here


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Dec 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Why has it taken 2 weeks to get your internet connected?


We moved house and the company’s bumpf says you need to give them a minimum of 30 days notice. We couldn’t do that as the date we could move wasn’t confirmed until the day before. Then we had all the hassle of moving in, re-building beds, wardrobes, trying to find X, Y and Z that ‘we really need’ etc etc plus working all week. If I could have done it over the Internet, it would have been quicker (mobile data), but no as we’d already moved I had to speak to someone by telephone and I could never find time when lines were open until the Tuesday when I managed to call on my lunch break. I was told by the company that the time of year is also working against us, plus disconnecting the old line, etc etc until the earliest they could activate the new line at the new house is tomorrow, Christmas Eve.

It has been amusing seeing my children ‘suffer’.

“Is this what it was like when you were a child, Dad? What did you do?”


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2021)

My 17 plate truck, today, has 1003007 km on the odometer..


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2021)

Argyll & Bute Council seem to make their bin collection table as opaque as possible. I noticed a glass bin out and checked my sheet but it did not seem to says glass bin today so I did not bother. Glass bin lorry has just been round.
The bleeding nose mention reminds me that my wife had a severe nose bleed which the local GP was not happy with fixing and arranged an emergency appointment in Paisley the same day about 100 miles and a ferry trip away.
This was fortunately before the tourist deluge and I got booked on ok and then boot to the floor on the old Tranny. Made it to find they had waited just beyond their normal stopping time for us and wanted to know why no helicopter. Bad viz made this not possible but NHS at it's best all the same.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My 17 plate truck, today, has 1003007 km on the odometer..


Wow! thats 2.6 trips to the moon


----------



## rockyroller (23 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> My 17 plate truck, today, has 1003007 km on the odometer..


google says that's 623,239.6554 miles


----------



## rockyroller (23 Dec 2021)

last night doing laundry I pulled the dryer lint trap while the machine was running  I watched in disbelief as a stray dryer sheet slowly got sucked into the open lint trap 

I was hoping it would get shot out the exit on the side of the house. it's a short trip just 15 feet total from the lint trap, but no luck  but I have a plan


----------



## rockyroller (23 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Our new washing machine was delivered yesterday at 6:45 pm. Plumbed in in between taxiing my kids and now this morning it’s having its first run. I keep checking for leaks every few minutes as I can’t help myself.


wow, you rock!  enjoy!


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2021)

Flipping heck it’s dull as under a nun’s habit
.Just eating a slice of chocolate cake .Had to switch the light on to make sure I got all the crumble bits


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Flipping heck it’s dull as under a nun’s habit
> .Just eating a slice of chocolate cake .Had to switch the light on to make sure I got all the crumble bits



It probably smells better than being under a Nuns Habit.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Dec 2021)

i just bought five different cheeses from my local deli


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2021)

It's been grey, chilly and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

LFT first thing this morning* - thankfully negative. So my snots and sniffles are just that. Snots and sniffles. So went out to meet up with a friend I haven't seen for a year. We met in a village that's the halfway point between us, exchanged Christmas gifts and stood and yacked in the church porch for the best part of an hour and a half! The church is delightfully named St Peter ad Vincula.

I have also got a batch of bread dough doing its thing, as the friend I'm meeting tomorrow has requested one of my breads rather than a fancy box of crackers along with her Christmas gift of cheese and home made preserves.

Also made a big batch of cranberry sauce with the YS cranberries I picked up in Tesco. Added an orange (zest & juice), a Green Harvey apple, fresh ginger, assorted spices and sugar to taste. I think I'm going to be able to slice it when it's cold. 

Just sat down for a bit with a 

*those swabs up the conk don't half make your eyes water...


----------



## tyred (23 Dec 2021)

I had a hobble around the local lunatic asylum shopping centre. So crowded and busy I can't believe people do this for fun. I just wanted to escape.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm getting to the end of a tube of toothpaste. It might just get me through tonight, it might not. Perhaps I should just bin it and start a fresh one to save that struggle of getting what remnants of paste there are to the nozzle. But I know I'll do the struggling thing anyway....


Can't/Don't you ever just cut the tube?


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> Wow! thats 2.6 trips to the moon


What about the return trip!


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> *Flipping heck it’s dull as under a nun’s habit*
> .Just eating a slice of chocolate cake .Had to switch the light on to make sure I got all the crumble bits





dave r said:


> It probably smells better than being under a Nuns Habit.


How do you two know those things?


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2021)

Just got an email from Royal Mail that my LFT kit has been delivered. No it has not so delve a bit and told my address is not accessible. 
Really. 
10 yards up a concrete garden path lit up by my neighbours illuminations and I have a letterbox which the kit will fit through.
Probably raining at the time or annoyed that I blocked them climbing over my garden fence.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Dec 2021)

Just wondering who the last person to message on Newyear's eve will be before it is 2022.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Just wondering who the last person to message on Newyear's eve will be before it is 2022.


Will it be a premature pinchy punchy person ?


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Will it be a premature pinchy punchy person ?


You mean a PPFDOTYNR type person?

Don't you like premature congratulations?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can't/Don't you ever just cut the tube?


Ok, I'll go to work with some scissors and see whether it'll get me through to Christmas.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ok, I'll go to work with some scissors and see whether it'll get me through to Christmas.


The should get you through the tube at the least. Just have an explanation ready if you get stopped on the way


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2021)

What a grey old day


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> How do you two know those things?



Experience. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Experience. 🤣🤣🤣


No other habits we need not know about?


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> No other habits we need not know about?



There are some habits that have to remain private.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> There are some habits that have to remain private.


Chuck 'em in the wash and then return them to the nuns.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2021)

Flightradar24 have their Santa tracker up and running ready for tomorrow

https://www.flightradar24.com/R3DN053/2a47aa0e


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Flightradar24 have their Santa tracker up and running ready for tomorrow
> 
> https://www.flightradar24.com/R3DN053/2a47aa0e


Prefer the NORAD one.

Just make certain you're asleep between 05:25 & 06:14 on Saturday.
He'll be in your neck o'woods in that time window.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

*A Partridge in Pear Tree*
2021 Price, $222.68
2020 Price, $210.18

*Two Turtle Doves*
2021 Price, $450.00
2020 Price, $450.00

*Three French Hens*
2021 Price, $255.00
2020 Price, $210.00

*Four Calling Birds*
2021 Price: $599.96
2020 Price:$599.96

*Five Gold Rings*
2021 Price, $895.00
2020 Price, $845.00

*Six Geese-a-Laying*
2021 Price, $660.00
2020 Price, $470.00

*Seven Swans-a-Swimming*
2021 Price, $13,125.00
2020 Price, $13,125.00

*Eight Maids-a-Milking*
2021 Price, $58.00
2020 Price, $58.00

*Nine Ladies Dancing*
2021 Price, $7,552.84
$7,552.84 in 2019; not available in 2020 because of COVID-19

*Ten Lords-a-Leaping*
2021 Price, $11,260.00
$10,000.00 in 2019; not available in 2020 because of COVID-19

*Eleven Pipers Piping*
2021 Price, $2,943.93
$2,748.87 in 2019; not available in 2020 because of COVID-19

*Twelve Drummers Drumming*
2021 Price $3,183.17
$2,972.25 in 2019; not available in 2020 because of COVID-19

*A Partridge in a Pear Tree*
The partridge is the cheapest item on the list. Both items will cost you $222.68. The pear tree is priced like the ones that come from a local nursery. 

*Two Turtle Doves*
The cost of turtle doves was $300 in 2019. The turtle doves increased last year because of the demand for them to $450. That is the same price for them this year.

*Three French Hens*
French hens cost $210.00 last year. They cost $255.00 this year.

*Four Calling Birds*
This is the fourth year the four calling birds have cost the same amount. They will set you back for $599.96.

*Five Gold Rings*
The five gold rings refer to five ring-necked pheasants.
The price of five gold rings was $825 in 2019, $845 in 2020, and $895 in 2021.

*Six Geese-a-Laying*
The price of the six geese-a-laying in 2019 was $420 and $470 in 2020. In 2021, the price is $660. This is the highest increase of any gift on the list.

*Seven Swans-a-Swimming*
The price is still $13,125.

*Eight Maids-a-Milking*
The maids are unskilled laborers who get only the federal minimum wage. All eight of them cost only $58.00. Their fee has not changed in a decade. Those eight maids deserve a raise.
The maids are allowed to milk cows as long as they maintain social distancing and wear face masks.

*Nine Ladies Dancing*
The nine ladies don't come cheap. Their fee for the last seven years has been $7,552.84.
They were unavailable in 2020 due to Covid-19

*Ten Lords-a-Leaping*
They were unavailable in 2020 for the same reason.
The cost of the ten lords in 2021 is $11,260. Their wages increased by 13%.

*Eleven Pipers Piping*
They are available in 2021 for $2,943.93. That's the same amount as it would have been in 2019.

*Twelve Drummers Drumming*
They don't drum for free. In 2019, the cost for the drummers' performance was $2,972.25. They didn't drum in 2020. Their cost in 2021 is $3,183.17. 

*Total Cost*
The total cost for all twelve of the gifts mentioned in the song comes to $41,205.58 in 2021. Back in 2019, the gifts came to $38,993.59.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

I have a  and two slices of buttered toast.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

Was checking through my e-mails earlier, and had a notification that my appointment for my booster had been cancelled.

Just went and rebooked for the same time, place and date. WTF?!?!?!?!


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

Right, I'm off to bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (24 Dec 2021)

some good news

again figured out how to use the endoscope (even if it only works w/ an old Windows laptop)
the dryer sheet that got sucked into the open lint trap is not stuck in the dryer duct work
it's not blocking air flow, the vent flap on the outside of the house is fully open while the machine is running
it seems content where it is & not likely to move
if it wasn't for the dryer sheet getting sucked into the machine I never would have found out just how much lint was accumulated in the airway

some bad news

it is stuck in the back of the machine, helping to line the airway
the whole airway seems to be lined w/ dust
in order to retrieve it & clean all that lint buildup, I have to disconnect a bunch of stuff & remove the back panel to get to the workings & the airway
since I'll be in there up to my eyeballs, I'll be inclined to clean all the dryer ductwork from the back of the machine to the exit at the house wall. I bought a special brush for the purpose & tape to help connect everything when I'm done
I expect this will take me the better part of my day off, on Sunday


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2021)

Another grey foggy start to the day outside 
Agatha is defrosting nicely
Slow start to the day


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Dec 2021)

Dry and relatively mild by the sea.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2021)

First cuppa went down well
Not long now
Cat has eaten all of his tuna breakfast


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2021)

I'm up. Starting early today so I can, hopefully, be finished a bit earlier..


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2021)

Morning .
I was just listening to our local news . They were featuring a head chef from a care home . They just said . " A year on she is just finishing icing the Christmas cake . "
A lot of care must have gone into icing that !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Another grey foggy start to the day outside
> Agatha is defrosting nicely
> Slow start to the day


Will you be having your Agatha crispy for Christmas lunch?

It's fairly clear this morning but I don't think we'll see any sun today, just a high blanket of white cloud.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2021)

We watched a programme on the BBC last night about the winter of 1962/63. I can remember some bits of it . I can remember being off school for a while due to frozen pipes . I can remember going out every day and playing in the snow , sliding on frozen ponds, tobogganing down the railway embankment in the evening in the dark .We had a streetlight and railway embankment in front of our house which helped to light up our run . The toboggan would hit and stop on the ant hills and we would slide straight off the top and continue down the slope . I can remember we were skating on their duck pond singing "Puff the Magic Dragon ". I just checked , it was released in January 1963 .


----------



## tyred (24 Dec 2021)

Time to do my exercises before breakfast.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We watched a programme on the BBC last night about the winter of 1962/63. I can remember some bits of it . I can remember being off school for a while due to frozen pipes . I can remember going out every day and playing in the snow , sliding on frozen ponds, tobogganing down the railway embankment in the evening in the dark .We had a streetlight and railway embankment in front of our house which helped to light up our run . The toboggan would hit and stop on the ant hills and we would slide straight off the top and continue down the slope . I can remember we were skating on their duck pond singing "Puff the Magic Dragon ". I just checked , it was released in January 1963 .



I remember, I was brought up in Kent, it started snowing on Boxing day and we were snowed up until March, I was woken up most mornings by the sound of my Dad clearing our path, school stayed open and Dad went to work as normal.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Time to do my exercises before breakfast.



Time to start the ironing.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Just wondering who the last person to message on Newyear's eve will be before it is 2022.


Is this a competition? Spelling and grammar must be correct?


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Is this a competition? Spelling and grammar must be correct?


Bugger, never noticed that.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Dec 2021)

Very red sky this morning. High winds are forecast and no good weather in prospect.
The start of 2022 does not look any better.
Just got a Christmas message from somebody I forgot about. Need to get on and send my reply which is a strange Victorian card I found on the twit.
I also assume somebody has got an unexpected present of my LFT kit which Royal Mail has told me has been delivered. So many strangers live here now and they know nobody outside their own little circle.


----------



## tyred (24 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> Time to start the ironing.


One of the few good things about needing crutches is having a good excuse for not doing the ironing.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Dec 2021)

If it needs ironing I don't buy it.


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> How do you two know those things?


We’re not telling


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> We’re not telling


I'll just have to carry on wondering how you know then.
First off, you were one of the nuns in your school production of the "Sound of Music".


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I remember, I was brought up in Kent, it started snowing on Boxing day and we were snowed up until March, I was woken up most mornings by the sound of my Dad clearing our path, school stayed open and Dad went to work as normal.


I'm just trying to sift through my memories. I must have been in junior school . Outside toilets would have been frozen up . We didn't mind, any time off school was a good thing for us . I think we must have had a few snowy Christmases prior to that but that one was really good . There wasn't as much traffic then so the roads would have been covered in snow . I can remember the long icicles hanging down and pictures on the TV of massive ones. My mum brought some bed sheets which had been on the washing line were frozen solid like wooden boards .


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Will you be having your Agatha crispy for Christmas lunch?



Yes hopefully the bacon that's wrapped around her will be crispy


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> No other habits we need not know about?




Farting in the bath Not done it for long time as I shower these days


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Was checking through my e-mails earlier, and had a notification that my appointment for my booster had been cancelled.
> 
> Just went and rebooked for the same time, place and date. WTF?!?!?!?!




Scammed by an anti vaccination prat


----------



## Jenkins (24 Dec 2021)

Morning all, it's a bit damp out there as it looks like there was some rain overnight. The good news is that there's currently mostly clear skies & sunshine at the moment. 

First coffee downed and a load of washing in the machine.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Farting in the bath Not done it for long time as I shower these days


I daren't do it anymore, never trust a fart after 50 is my golden rule


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2021)

Second cuppa has been and gone along with some jam and toast


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2021)

I'm at work, waiting for a run. 

Last Saturday, I delivered Easter stock to Cambridge..


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2021)

raleighnut said:


> I daren't do it anymore, never trust a fart after 50 is my golden rule



We only have a shower now so have to forgo that pleasure, I used to enjoy playing speed boats.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm at work, waiting for a run.
> 
> Last Saturday, I delivered Easter stock to Cambridge..


What are you painting ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Dec 2021)

raleighnut said:


> I daren't do it anymore, never trust a fart after 50 is my golden rule


Lest fart becomes floater


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2021)

I just pulled a Christmas cracker and my right hand won!
What carol is heard in the desert?

O camel ye faithful.

(Do we need a Christmas Cracker Jokes thread?)


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just pulled a Christmas cracker and my right hand won!
> What carol is heard in the desert?
> 
> O camel ye faithful.
> ...


*What is Santa’s favourite place to deliver presents?
Idaho-ho-ho!*


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2021)

Is there an art to wrapping presents ?

If there is I don't seem to have got the hang of it !


----------



## mybike (24 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> We met in a village that's the halfway point between us, exchanged Christmas gifts and stood and yacked in the church porch for the best part of an hour and a half! The church is delightfully named St Peter ad Vincula.



Not the one by Tower Hill, I assume.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is there an art to wrapping presents ?
> 
> If there is I don't seem to have got the hang of it !


happy to provide tuition at a reasonable cost?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> Not the one by Tower Hill, I assume.


Coveney, more likely.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Dec 2021)

we are barely getting flurries & the freakin' condo management company is spreading expensive salt on all the roads in our complex grrr


----------



## oldwheels (24 Dec 2021)

Turned out to be nice sunny day but a cold brisk wind. 
Got out on my trike for a run but the wind was so brisk I had to cycle hard downhill at one point. Got out before the sun appeared as at this time too many mostly blind drivers heading towards the sun. Very little traffic which can be more dangerous as they then tend to drive faster. My fingers suffer badly now from cold and I have tried all sorts of combinations of gloves with no success.

Also got a reminder to always take my car keys out of the car with me. Got out and round to open the back door and found all doors were locked without any action on my part. I had the keys so no problem.
Friend of mine with a Berlingo got locked out in a ferry queue with keys inside the car. Fortunately another pal who is also a cyclist and car mechanic to trade was behind him and managed to open the bonnet, disconnected the battery and managed somehow to open the car doors.
Mine is a Peugeot which is similar with a better spec. than the Berlingo but I now never leave the car with keys inside.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

Had a very nice walk this morning with a friend and her two Schnauzers. But gawd, was it muddy...  We exchanged Christmas prezzies as well. Hope she enjoys the bread, cheese and pickles. 

Very murky here this morning though.

All that's left to do now is a bit of kitchen puttering this afternoon, but first, luncheon!


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

pawl said:


> Scammed by an anti vaccination prat



They'd have to work out how to spell my name, first 

No, I suspect it's crossed wires after the surgery called me about boosters the other day - I turned down their offer and wanted to keep my appointment, and I think the system thought the opposite. Going on anecdotal evidence, it's a bit of a shambles out here anyways.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> Not the one by Tower Hill, I assume.



Definitely not. We don't have hills here


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Coveney, more likely.



Indeed


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2021)

And for you F1 fans here in Mundaneopolis...


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Dec 2021)

I have been decluttering.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

Lovely luncheon of a cream cheese & cranberry sauce sandwich (wholemeal bread), a fig, a persimmon, half an avocado and the obligatory two 

Wood bins are stocked, and now I'm off to do some puttering in the kitchen.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2021)

Oh! I forgot to mention that Georgie really enjoyed watching the winter of 63 documentary last night . He really enjoyed watching the horses running around in the snow . He is now watching a cartoon .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2021)

I just went for a little walk up to Telegraph Hill park. It's very mild out. I timed it to perfection because it's now raining quite hard.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2021)

We are listening to the carols from Kings College . Or trying to !  The sound recording isn't very good ! The choir sound like they are whispering although the speaky peeps are loud enough . Mind you it's no use trying to sing along as they are singing some obscure carols which we've never heard !


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

Kitchening all done, now just chilling by the fire with a


----------



## tyred (24 Dec 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> happy to provide tuition at a reasonable cost?
> View attachment 623403


Recycling


----------



## tyred (24 Dec 2021)

I think it is time that I opened the Quality Street.  

It's a difficult job but I think that I can manage


----------



## oldwheels (24 Dec 2021)

My post has just arrived and there is a box of chocolates from Shetland. The postage cost about as much as the chocs. but too many of them have now disappeared somewhere.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> My post has just arrived and there is a box of chocolates from Shetland. The postage cost about as much as the chocs. but too many of them have now disappeared somewhere.


Chockmunks swears it wasn't him!


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

raleighnut said:


> I daren't do it anymore, never trust a fart after 50 is my golden rule


Your farts have birthdays!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Your farts have birthdays!!


Maybe the first 50 farts of the day are safe....


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Maybe the first 50 farts of the day are safe....


50+ farts a day!
Methinks he may be at the beans, again.


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2021)

Just been on the NHS website to order a lateral flow test kit.currently not available Good job I have two left as visiting the family tomorrow


----------



## DCLane (24 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Friend of mine with a Berlingo got locked out in a ferry queue with keys inside the car. Fortunately another pal who is also a cyclist and car mechanic to trade was behind him and managed to open the bonnet, disconnected the battery and managed somehow to open the car doors.
> Mine is a Peugeot which is similar with a better spec. than the Berlingo but I now never leave the car with keys inside.



A Tepee? Mine's one of those but with a lower spec. than a Berlingo (Tepee Urban) to keep insurance costs down for my 17yo.


----------



## DCLane (24 Dec 2021)

A couple of late presents bought, and son no. 2's last bits for his new Ridley have arrived so the LBS can fit those next week once they re-open. Then he can _actually_ use the thing, having been originally due in March. We ordered, and paid, for it back in July 2020 

I've also finished my external marking, having got a shove on this week. Normally I'm being chased because I'm late, and last, to finish. This time I'm 10 days ahead 

On a more concerning note SWMBO spent Monday evening with someone who's now tested positive for Covid, in their house. She's doing lateral flow tests daily so we don't increase the risk to my parents tomorrow. Son no.'s 1 & 2 plus myself will also do tests. My parents don't see the point of testing themselves, but they're the ones most at risk.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Dec 2021)

We have broadband. It has been activated, router/modem is set up, everything is connected.

I have some very happy children.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2021)

Well it's official it's nearly Christmas ☃️ 🎄


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> A couple of late presents bought, and son no. 2's last bits for his new Ridley have arrived so the LBS can fit those next week once they re-open. Then he can _actually_ use the thing, having been originally due in March. We ordered, and paid, for it back in July 2020
> 
> I've also finished my external marking, having got a shove on this week. Normally I'm being chased because I'm late, and last, to finish. This time I'm 10 days ahead
> 
> On a more concerning note SWMBO spent Monday evening with someone who's now tested positive for Covid, in their house. She's doing lateral flow tests daily so we don't increase the risk to my parents tomorrow. Son no.'s 1 & 2 plus myself will also do tests. My parents don't see the point of testing themselves, but they're the ones most at risk.


Normally we'd say stay positive but this year it's stay negative.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We have broadband. It has been activated, router/modem is set up, everything is connected.
> 
> I have some very happy children.


Have you said goodbye to them yet? Or have they just gone?


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Well it's official it's nearly Christmas ☃️ 🎄


And Monday is Boxing Day.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Definitely not. We don't have hills here


Erm, what about Shippea? I seem to remember that the road rises at least 2 feet to cross the rail line.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

Well, that's Wigilia done and dusted. Herrings in a dill & cream sauce, smoked mackerel pate and lots of bread & butter. Couldn't be bothered with the salad. Then had a  and some Piernik (Lebkuchen) and a couple of clementines. Now just chilling with the girls.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Erm, what about Shippea? I seem to remember that the road rises at least 2 feet to cross the rail line.



Steady on, you'll get vertigo!


----------



## Jenkins (24 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Is there an art to wrapping presents ?
> 
> If there is I don't seem to have got the hang of it !


My sister's method is wraping paper, sellotape & a bottle of wine. You can always tell how far into the bottle the present was wrapped.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> And Monday is Boxing Day.


As far as work goes, Monday is Christmas Day and Tuesday is Boxing day (for the purpose of allocating public holiday shifts)


----------



## tyred (24 Dec 2021)

Grandma always tells me that all the old songs are the best.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> As far as work goes, Monday is Christmas Day and Tuesday is Boxing day (for the purpose of allocating public holiday shifts)


Wednesday is your Bank Holiday Monday then?


----------



## raleighnut (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Your farts have birthdays!!


yep, I remember one from 1976 that had a lifespan of weeks


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

raleighnut said:


> yep, I remember one from 1976 that had a lifespan of weeks


Glad its you and not me.
Especially given the summer of '76.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Dec 2021)

Having finally got moving this morning, the bedding was changed and the washing put on the clothes horse to dry. Then, thanks to today's unexpectedly good weather I was able to do the Festive 50k ride I'd normally do on Christmas morning as I won't have time to do it tomorrow. 
A late afternoon trip round to see my dad for a couple of hours was followed by sausage & chips for tea and I'm just about to have a couple of very agreeable beers to round off a very good day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> As far as work goes, Monday is Christmas Day and Tuesday is Boxing day (for the purpose of allocating public holiday shifts)


I'm having Boxing Day on Sunday. I'm not overly exercised by what work and banks do. Mostly because Boxing Day follows Christmas Day but partly because I no longer work.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Glad its you and not me.
> Especially given the summer of '76.


the year I discovered Cider


----------



## Jenkins (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Wednesday is your Bank Holiday Monday then?


No, Wednesday is a normal working day - Monday is the Bank Holiday Monday for Christmas Day and Tuesday is the Public holiday for Boxing Day. For us, the 25th & 26th would have been normal working days, but the office was closed and I won't bore you with the leave we had to take.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm having Boxing Day on Sunday. I'm not overly exercised by what work and banks do. Mostly because Boxing Day follows Christmas Day but partly because I no longer work.


Christmas Day and Boxing Day follow each other anyway, only this year they're having a break between them.

When will they start the Boxing Day sales, Sunday or Monday?


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

Got more than I bargained for earlier today. Cash machine gave twice the amount I'd "asked for".


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

One for @Reynard, maybe.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-59670844


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have you said goodbye to them yet? Or have they just gone?


Within 10 seconds of me informing the household that broadband was available, my lady love and I had the downstairs entirely to ourselves.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> One for @Reynard, maybe.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-59670844



I haven't grown veg for a little while, but I wouldn't mind one of those onions...


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I haven't grown veg for a little while, but I wouldn't mind one of those onions...


Can't see you needing more than one.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Can't see you needing more than one.



I dunno... Soup, onion rings, onion bhajis...


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I dunno... Soup, onion rings, onion bhajis...


You've got a plate big enough for onion rings from one of those onions?


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

Just settling down with a  and Midnight Mass on the TV.

Usually I'd go to Ely Cathedral, or St Martins in Witcham, where a friend is the vicar.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You've got a plate big enough for onion rings from one of those onions?



I've large blue & white earthenware meat serving platters.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I've large blue & white earthenware meat serving platters.


Fair enough, in that case.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Fair enough, in that case.



I'm a big fan of vintage crockery


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas, Wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia from all of us girls here chez Casa Reynard. May your hearts always be full of love, happiness and peace, and may the friendships we have built here always endure.


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2021)

So this is Christmas...


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> So this is Christmas...


You got snow yet?


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> You got snow yet?


Wind and rain 

The rainy season lasts from the 1st August to the 31st July.


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2021)

Some twit has crashed a sleigh into my TV aerial.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2021)

First min spy of Xmas day down the hatch with a


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Some twit has crashed a sleigh into my TV aerial.


I thought you had it mounted on the side of the house, not the chimney.

Yer insurance will never believe that, not without pictures.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Dec 2021)

i might be a bit pished

Merry Crimble one and all


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

raleighnut said:


> i might be a bit pished
> 
> Merry Crimble one and all


Were you in charge of a sleigh earlier this morning?


----------



## raleighnut (25 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Were you in charge of a sleigh earlier this morning?


Nah,weren't me guvnor, it wah that bloody Rudolph


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2021)

Time I was in bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Crimbles from Lamma.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2021)

First cuppa is brewing 



LeetleGreyCells said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!



Thanks @LeetleGreyCells have a good one all of you


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2021)

Sounds like it's still wet and windy outside.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2021)

My word of the day is santastic. Have a santastic Christmas, all of you.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Dec 2021)

Season's greetings to you all. May your legs keep the wheels turning for another year. ✌


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2021)

Happy Christmas everyone.
Georgie has been enjoying his cat nip flavoured toy . We thought he was going to over do it playing with it but he has now gone outside to chat to his friends .


----------



## oldwheels (25 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> A Tepee? Mine's one of those but with a lower spec. than a Berlingo (Tepee Urban) to keep insurance costs down for my 17yo.


Tepee with the 1600cc turbo diesel. Ex motability and got it at 3 years old with 8000 miles on it.
Takes my Ice Adventure unfolded with all seats removed. Really use it as a van with windows but easy to convert back if needed. Suits me tho’ I miss my bigger vans.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas from the outer reaches.
Clear sky but stormy looking and gales forecast.
Picture from happier times. Christmas day 2019.


----------



## DCLane (25 Dec 2021)

SWMBO's been contacted to self-isolate (contact wasn't via her NHS job), so unless she gets a negative PCR our Christmas plans just got messed up. As she's NHS, and has been working on her Covid ward with seriously ill patients this week she can't ignore it.

PCR test duly booked for 3 minutes' time, off she goes.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> SWMBO's been contacted to self-isolate (contact wasn't via her NHS job), so unless she gets a negative PCR our Christmas plans just got messed up. As she's NHS, and has been working on her Covid ward with seriously ill patients this week she can't ignore it.
> 
> PCR test duly booked for 3 minutes' time, off she goes.


Sorry to see that.
Hope that the test is negative. As much for her work as for today.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> SWMBO's been contacted to self-isolate (contact wasn't via her NHS job), so unless she gets a negative PCR our Christmas plans just got messed up. As she's NHS, and has been working on her Covid ward with seriously ill patients this week she can't ignore it.
> 
> PCR test duly booked for 3 minutes' time, off she goes.


Oh dear ! I feel sorry for you !


----------



## DCLane (25 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Sorry to see that.
> Hope that the test is negative. As much for her work as for today.





Illaveago said:


> Oh dear ! I feel sorry for you !



Decision made. She's staying at home whilst we go visit my parents, collecting son no. 1 on the way. We're a contact of a contact and have tested negative.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> Decision made. She's staying at home whilst we go visit my parents, collecting son no. 1 on the way. We're a contact of a contact and have tested negative.


We need more like her.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2021)

It's my mum's 80th birthday today. 

And Merry Christmas to everyone else.


----------



## Magpies (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone!
Haven't been on here as often as I would like but hope that everyone's doing well.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2021)

Christmas morning - when coffee and a handfull of chocolates is acceptable for breakfast.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2021)

Round one of Christmas done


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just pulled a Christmas cracker and my right hand won!
> What carol is heard in the desert?
> 
> O camel ye faithful.
> ...


How about "Sandy claus" is coming to town (Jackson Five)


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Round one of Christmas done


I'm easily confused l know. Since my partner is Swedish she insists that Christmas is celebrated yesterday and so Christmas presents are under the tree, candles are lit and the smorgasbord (or smörgåsbord, as it's written in Swedish) has been prepared with all the classic dishes: Christmas ham, pork sausages an egg and anchovy mixture (gubbröra), herring salad, pickled herring, home-made liver pâté and on and on all washed down with OP Anderson "Aquavit"  That was last night.
So today we are having another Christmas celebration British style but with a heavy influence from France since thats where we live. I've made the mince pies and stuffed the duck ready for roasting ....l need a sit down and a cup of strong black coffee


----------



## derrick (25 Dec 2021)

Role on the new year.


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2021)

Project "set up my Mum's new phone" is about to commence complete with God knows how much technical support for months to come

She was an avid fan of a Windows phone and has never got to grips with Android.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Within 10 seconds of me informing the household that broadband was available, my lady love and I had the downstairs entirely to ourselves.


Sounds like a Christmas movie, _The Year Without Broadband..._


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Dec 2021)

Morning ride with wife before the proper rain returns, flooded in places but good to get the ride in.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2021)

Recording Michele Mouton and the Queen of Speed .

Dinner is not far away now


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2021)

Merry Christmas to you all. Foggy here, and rather warm for the season.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2021)

Breakfast time here. 0730 hrs.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Merry Christmas to you all. Foggy here, and rather warm for the season.


The same to Thee and Thine.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Christmas morning - when coffee and a handfull of chocolates is acceptable for breakfast.


just had a great bagel & a cpl veggie breakfast patties. but, ah, chocolate sounds good ... let the hunt begin!


----------



## rockyroller (25 Dec 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> "Aquavit"


yes! my 1st long term girlfriend's Dad was of Danish decent & he introduced me to it. also taught me how to stack charcoal briquettes & chop firewood. here's to Roger C!


----------



## rockyroller (25 Dec 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Merry Crimbles from Lamma.


is it as warm as it looks?


----------



## cookiemonster (25 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> is it as warm as it looks?



Today, yes. About 22c.

From tomorrow, about 12c tops. Going to be much colder this week.


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2021)

I think I have drastically increased my likelihood of having a heart attack


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2021)

Grey and dreich here chez Casa Reynard.

I've slept in, then did the last of the kitchening this morning - ably assisted by Madam Lexi. The pork joint met with her purrsonal approval, and the girls have a good piece of it for their tea. Everything is at the "wang it in the oven stage" so I can chill for the afternoon.  Santa has been, but I haven't opened anything yet. I shall be doing that shortly.

I had a lovely luncheon of wholemeal toast, my homemade smoked mackerel pate and a lovely "Finest" Pate de Bruxelles made by Mr Tesco. Plus a couple of clementines and two


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Merry Christmas from the outer reaches.
> Clear sky but stormy looking and gales forecast.
> Picture from happier times. Christmas day 2019.
> View attachment 623499



That's a fine looking trike  Love the frame colour.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> SWMBO's been contacted to self-isolate (contact wasn't via her NHS job), so unless she gets a negative PCR our Christmas plans just got messed up. As she's NHS, and has been working on her Covid ward with seriously ill patients this week she can't ignore it.
> 
> PCR test duly booked for 3 minutes' time, off she goes.



Oh botheration xxx 

Glad she's been a wise owl and stayed at home today tho.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2021)

Jenkins said:


> It's my mum's 80th birthday today.
> 
> And Merry Christmas to everyone else.



Happy birthday to your mum xxx


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I'm easily confused l know. Since my partner is Swedish she insists that Christmas is celebrated yesterday and so Christmas presents are under the tree, candles are lit and the smorgasbord (or smörgåsbord, as it's written in Swedish) has been prepared with all the classic dishes: Christmas ham, pork sausages an egg and anchovy mixture (gubbröra), herring salad, pickled herring, home-made liver pâté and on and on all washed down with OP Anderson "Aquavit"  That was last night.
> So today we are having another Christmas celebration British style but with a heavy influence from France since thats where we live. I've made the mince pies and stuffed the duck ready for roasting ....l need a sit down and a cup of strong black coffee



We have a similar dichotomy here.  Christmas gets celebrated twice here chez Casa Reynard - on Christmas Eve it's Polish style with fish - herrings also included, and then today, it's British style, usually sans turkey. We have a nice lump of pig this year. 

I tend to save the pressies for Christmas Day though, usually for when I've got the time to sit back and enjoy unwrapping them.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2021)

Ah, my mum and friends have been wonderful... Just unwrapped my pressies, and I've been laughing and crying and well... 

Mum gave me some readies towards the new laptop. I have a Grumpy Cat calendar with the most hilarious memes. I just adore Grumpy Cat! Also received a Cats Protection calendar which has one of my photos in it - of a lovely tortie & white cat that used to belong to a dear friend. Plus I have some motor racing programmes and a small selection of photos of the Warwick brothers.

The girls have been spoiled with loads of treats and some lovely hand made catnip toys.

What more could I want? I feel so blessed right now. 

Time for a  and a little smackerel of something.


----------



## gbb (25 Dec 2021)

Preparing for Xmas dinner, getting a couple chairs out of the loft... one slipped, fell, smacked me on my cheek....i now have a slight black eye


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Dec 2021)

gbb said:


> Preparing for Xmas dinner, getting a couple chairs out of the loft... one slipped, fell, smacked me on my cheek....i now have a slight black eye


Sit down , have a drink of your favourite tipple and all will be well


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2021)

Now relaxing at home folowing an exceptionally large helping or four of Christmas dinner at mum's.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2021)

What a lovely day we have had . 
I even got to do all the washing up by myself as I wanted to


----------



## rockyroller (25 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I think I have drastically increased my likelihood of having a heart attack


wonder if you can get those arteries brushed out, like so much dryer vent ducting


----------



## rockyroller (25 Dec 2021)

gbb said:


> Preparing for Xmas dinner, getting a couple chairs out of the loft... one slipped, fell, smacked me on my cheek....i now have a slight black eye


wonder how the emergency rooms are doing today. I sliced my hand on some thin aluminum dryer vent ducting. not going in, got it wrapped up


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wonder if you can get those arteries brushed out, like so much dryer vent ducting


It's possible to buy stuff to add to car engine oil to flush the engine out so you'd think they'd develop something to flush arteries out!


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> wonder if you can get those arteries brushed out, like so much dryer vent ducting



Yes, but it involves a trip to the cardiac ward and the insertion of stents afterwards.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Dec 2021)

19 residents fed and happy who would have otherwise been sat in their flat. Knackered now!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> 19 residents fed and happy who would have otherwise been sat in their flat. Knackered now!


Well done


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> 19 residents fed and happy who would have otherwise been sat in their flat. Knackered now!



Well done.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2021)

I have eaten too much...  It was bloody lovely though 

Roast leg of pork stuffed with cranberry & orange stuffing, roasties, steamed green beans, braised red cabbage, stuffing balls, pigs in blankets and cranberry sauce, followed by Xmas pud & custard.

Most of the ingredients were bought on yellow sticker as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2021)

I feel I may not be alone in having eaten too much today. As I had to drive, I had to pass on the booze so I'm making up for it now. 
Today's insight is that drinking brandy doesn't keep the spirits up. In fact the spirit level in the bottle is definitely going down.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I feel I may not be alone in having eaten too much today. As I had to drive, I had to pass on the booze so I'm making up for it now.
> Today's insight is that drinking brandy doesn't keep the spirits up. In fact the spirit level in the bottle is definitely going down.


Would this be the ghost of Christmas Present?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Would this be the ghost of Christmas Present?


No spirits for my Christmas this year but a couple of good Bordeaux.
I also got a 12 month subscription for the premium version of the ordnance survey app which I accidentally ended up paying for myself. This means that I have a spare subscription code for it.

PM me anyone who's interested in a year's access to the app.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2021)

I have two cats zonked out on the carpet. Auntie Linda's catnip toy is now a soggy green mess.

A  would be a mighty fine thing right now.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No spirits for my Christmas this year but a couple of good Bordeaux.
> I also got a 12 month subscription for the premium version of the ordnance survey app which I accidentally ended up paying for myself. This means that I have a spare subscription code for it.
> 
> PM me anyone who's interested in a years access to the app.


If there's no other interest by Monday, I'll have it.

Just let things get back to "normal" first.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2021)

With less than half an hour of the day left, we have snow!


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2021)

No eye deer what it's like outside.

I do have a  though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2021)

Roast beef, Yorkshire pudding, corn for dinner, and I just finished a cupful of spotted dick for dessert, with a little whipped cream.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

Gravity Aided said:


> Roast beef, Yorkshire pudding, corn for dinner, and I just finished a cupful of spotted dick for dessert, with a little whipped cream.


Cupful of Spotted Dick?


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2021)

I'm off to the Land of Nod via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (26 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> 19 residents fed and happy who would have otherwise been sat in their flat. Knackered now!


very kind of you


----------



## rockyroller (26 Dec 2021)

Christmas Eve day errands & a nature walk w/ Wifey


----------



## raleighnut (26 Dec 2021)

Well that's Criggy' out the way for another year

Actually went quite well, only had to say "ah shut the feck up and enjoy yourself" twice (Maz does seem to get 'stressed'despite me doing everything) but the 'brunch' went down lovely (Cream Cheese and Salmon on Crispy Toast triangles) and the Chicken with all the 'trimmings' was lovely so all in all a nice day.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2021)

90% rain forecast for next few hours
Might try a ride as pretty sure not raining at moment.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> 90% rain forecast for next few hours
> Might try a ride as pretty sure not raining at moment.


Morning, make the most of it , it's chucking it down here . Even my dogs weren't keen to go outside !


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2021)

Morning.
It looks dark outside .
I think I cornered the sock market yesterday. I think I may have enough for a centipede .
Got a trip to Swindon this afternoon for our grandson's birthday .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2021)

It looks like we had quite a bit of rain in the night . There are quite a few puddles on the track outside .
Now that it has brightened up I can see that the sky is grey .


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Dec 2021)

Very wet out this morning. I think it may be a full waterproofs day as I'm determined to ride today.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Very wet out this morning. I think it may be a full waterproofs day as I'm determined to ride today.


Will it be a full wet suit, oxygen tanks and flippers ?


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Will it be a full wet suit, oxygen tanks and flippers ?


Underwater cycling, now there's a hobby!


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Underwater cycling, now there's a hobby!



You might have to change the bearings more often.


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Dec 2021)

Can you imagine the how often should I lube my chain threads! Electrickery cycling may be out of the question as well.


----------



## dave r (26 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Can you imagine the how often should I lube my chain threads! Electrickery cycling may be out of the question as well.



A sealed chain case might be needed.


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> A sealed chain case might be needed.


That will really mess with the light weight gang methinks. 😁


----------



## DCLane (26 Dec 2021)

SWMBO has tested negative from her PCR test yesterday, which is good news although she missed a small family Christmas gathering.

Son no. 2's riding back to West Yorkshire from near Grantham on an 80-mile training ride*, in light rain, whilst I drop his brother back to university in Lincoln.

*I'm not suggesting he might have upset his team boss recently but ... he had a 2 hour training session set yesterday and a 6 1/2 hour training ride set for today


----------



## raleighnut (26 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> SWMBO has tested negative from her PCR test yesterday, which is good news although she missed a small family Christmas gathering.
> 
> Son no. 2's riding back to West Yorkshire from near Grantham on an 80-mile training ride*, in light rain, whilst I drop his brother back to university in Lincoln.
> 
> *I'm not suggesting he might have upset his team boss recently but ... he had a 2 hour training session set yesterday and a 6 1/2 hour training ride set for today


80 miles in 6 and a half hours, what's he doing................................stopping in every Pub he passes (or is that just me)


----------



## oldwheels (26 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Underwater cycling, now there's a hobby!


Some of our club members did that once or twice but not on purpose. Some of our club mountain bike rides were "adventurous" and well off the beaten track.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Dec 2021)

Dry day so far but still a strong and very cold wind.
DIL was negative on her PCR test so to my surprise I got booked on the boats I wanted for later this week with no bother.
Slight annoyance with Calmac is that they assume I am coming on to Mull and not the other way round and when I tell them I want booked off they then assume I only want a single.
Public pressure I think got to them on Christmas eve as they initially brought the last sailing forward by one and a half hours and then cancelled it completely. Outrage from so many people their phone lines must have been getting red hot so they reinstated the original sailing.
Joys of island life and why so many white settlers do not stay more than one winter.


----------



## DCLane (26 Dec 2021)

raleighnut said:


> 80 miles in 6 and a half hours, what's he doing................................stopping in every Pub he passes (or is that just me)



Hills. And a lunch stop. We're guessing it'll be around 5 hours plus stops.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2021)

I don't like the sound of the name Gap insurance . It doesn't fill me with much confidence !


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Morning, make the most of it , it's chucking it down here . Even my dogs weren't keen to go outside !


Well I went for it . 
So glad I did managed 33 miles no rain fell although it was dark and damp underfoot well worth the effort.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Cupful of Spotted Dick?


Yes, being on the verge of diabetes, I do not think I should have more. Sultanas and brown bread are probably not on the diet, but it is a holiday and all.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2021)

If you are hearing strange noises, it might be my stomach gurgling.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Dec 2021)

The excitement of the Ch****mas break continues - the vacuuming has been done, the kitchen floor mopped & I've drunk more coffee than usual. It's a thoroughly miserable grey & wet day out there and looks to be continuing for a while, so I'm not going anywhere until much later this afternoon for another meet up round mum's with my sister & her family turning up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> No eye deer what it's like outside.
> 
> I do have a  though.


That was one of the Christmas cracker jokes at the family table this year. And as the crackers also had bits of trivia I learned that Rudolph was not one of the original reindeer. Or is that reindeers?


----------



## derrick (26 Dec 2021)

ANY GOOD JOKES thread has hit rock bottom.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2021)

'My' Goldfinches have got through nearly 2 litres of sunflower hearts since yesterday!!

🐦


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2021)

Granddaughter duties for next 24 hours


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2021)

I walked 10% of the distance that @biggs682 rode this morning.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I walked 10% of the distance that @biggs682 rode this morning.


It's a start.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2021)

We are doing art and crafts with our granddaughter whilst listening to Johnnie Walker. 

This is mine


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> We are doing art and crafts with our granddaughter whilst listening to Johnnie Walker.
> 
> This is mine
> 
> View attachment 623689


What does whisky sound like?


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2021)

A mucky grey day here chez Casa Reynard. We've had lots of rain and it's rather squelchy outside.

I slept in, then went to Tesco for the traditional Boxing Day yellow sticker lurk. Was somewhat busier in there than usual, probably because it was the only place in town that was open, and while there was a fair old bit in the reductions, most things only had 1/3 taken off, so not actually worth bothering with. There was still a wall of pork joints and trifles when I left at half three.

Not going to bother going back later in the week as nearly all the Christmas lines have been cleared up. But at least they haven't put the Easter eggs out yet... 

Anyways, I still got three packs of free range chicken breasts, two packs of king prawns, fresh peas, asparagus tips, plums, raspberries, a job lot of assorted nuts, four muffins (two chocolate, two lemon) and two bakewell tarts.

And I scooped up the last giant Walkers pork pie in the shop.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> We are doing art and crafts with our granddaughter whilst listening to Johnnie Walker.
> 
> This is mine
> 
> View attachment 623689


The window for consuming those drinks is getting narrower every year. I mean 02:44 - 23:57 on the 18th January is a bit precise. Hopefully they mean 2022 and not 2021. Drink one, at 23:59 on the 18th and see what happens.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2021)

I actually went for a walk this afternoon just before sunset. It was dry (though damp underfoot) and mild, and there was even a patch of blue sky!


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2021)

I'm currently installing Linux Mint on my laptop.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2021)

The cats have been fed. I've put on a pan of spaghetti.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What does whisky sound like?


Mr Walker is like a good wine


----------



## oldwheels (26 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What does whisky sound like?


Screaming car and boat engines and gunshots. A lot of these guys like the original Johnny Walker were American bootleggers. I used to work for some of them.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2021)

Yeuk !
They taste vile ! 
I just tried some KitKat fiends! They taste horrible !


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2021)

It's 7:46 and I have just eaten an After Eight


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> It's 7:46 and I have just eaten an After Eight


That's you done for. 
There'll be a knock on the door anytime soon. Nice to have known you and all that.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Yeuk !
> They taste vile !
> I just tried some KitKat fiends! They taste horrible !


Which one did you in!


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2021)

Spaghetti & meatballs followed by Xmas pud & custard.

Now sat by the fire listening to Brighton v Brentford.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Screaming car and boat engines and gunshots. A lot of these guys like the original Johnny Walker were American bootleggers. I used to work for some of them.



My grandfather (a Colonel in the Polish army) and dad knew Miss Walker of the whisky concern (wartime / post war) as they were billeted nearby. She became a good family friend apparently, and I still have some of her letters.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Spaghetti & meatballs followed by Xmas pud & custard.
> 
> Now sat by the fire listening to Brighton v Brentford.


What manner of fire allows you to listen to a football match!


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> What manner of fire allows you to listen to a football match!



I'm not connected to the Floo network if that's what you were thinking. I just have to use a radio, just like every other muggle.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Which one did you in!
> [/QUOTE
> I tried 2 just to make certain and that has put me off for life !


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2021)

Time to make a  and settle down to watch MOTD


----------



## tyred (26 Dec 2021)

Time to hit the hay I think.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Time to hit the hay I think.


Watch out for needles!


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> ....
> Anyways, I still got three packs of free range chicken breasts, two packs of king prawns, fresh peas, asparagus tips, plums, raspberries, *a job lot of assorted nuts*, four muffins (two chocolate, two lemon) and two bakewell tarts.
> 
> And I scooped up the last giant Walkers pork pie in the shop.


Sounds like the Mundane News posters! 

Well done on the pie!


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2021)

MOTD just about done & dusted. Time for another  methinks


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> Sounds like the Mundane News posters!
> 
> Well done on the pie!



Well, I've made no claims to my sanity - or lack thereof 

One can never have enough pork pie, IMHO


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2021)

Now watching the BTCC season review


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Dec 2021)

I didn't even know Tesco were open today, or I might have gone for a browse... maybe even found my own giant pie! As it is I've sat indoors all day and haven't even opened the curtains. Somebody rang me to say what an awful day it was weather wise, so I just shut it out.

My decluttering has brought to light several things I want to sell. I just HAVE to make some space here! Several fish tanks and a mass of fly tying materials & books must go first I think.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Dec 2021)

Oh.. and WooHoo again!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> It's 7:46 and I have just eaten an After Eight


You can get help for premature echoculation these days. You're welcome.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2021)

Kempstonian said:


> I didn't even know Tesco were open today, or I might have gone for a browse... maybe even found my own giant pie! As it is I've sat indoors all day and haven't even opened the curtains. Somebody rang me to say what an awful day it was weather wise, so I just shut it out.



It was a horrible mucky day here too. A bit of retail therapy was just the thing.

The pie was full price, but they're so good, they're worth every penny of the £6 I paid.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2021)

BTCC review near enough done and dusted. Ergo I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (27 Dec 2021)

got out for a cpl hrs before dark













some good riding




& some stuff to avoid




new shoes worked ok getting me over logs. though I could jump this one, but nope


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Dec 2021)

Our Tesco was closed yesterday. We're off there this morning at 09.00 to check if it survived being closed for two whole days 🤯


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Our Tesco was closed yesterday. We're off there this morning at 09.00 to check if it survived being closed for two whole days 🤯


There will be no toilet roll. Someone will have bought it all on Christmas Eve. No pasta either.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> It was a horrible mucky day here too. A bit of retail therapy was just the thing.
> 
> The pie was full price, but they're so good, they're worth every penny of the £6 I paid.


I read that as £61 and almost fainted !


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2021)

Dark outside 
Looks dry 
Watching Annie


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2021)

Morning.
I haven't a clue what it is like outside . I just did a quick look and saw it was dark and went to make some .
I am now drinking it .


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Watching Annie


My daughter loves every version of that film and had the book for Christmas.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2021)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> My daughter loves every version of that film and had the book for Christmas.


We Also like all the various versions of the film , nice easy watching


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2021)

I watched a bit of the weather forecast. It seems that it might brighten up on Tuesday, then I heard them say wind speeds around the coast of 50 mph . I don't think I'll bother to get a bike out .


----------



## oldwheels (27 Dec 2021)

Dry so far and not much wind. Large flock of seagulls circling around outside. Perhaps some idiot is feeding them somewhere.
I used to get very angry with tourists feeding the vermin beside my van when we were on the Main St at the seafront as I had to clear all the crap off. It damages the paintwork.
Somebody who was never publicly identified caught one once and painted it multi colours using food dye. Very exotic and the twitchers got very excited at this new species until they realised it was a con.
When I got up this morning my front grass had large artificial snowflakes. With daylight they have vanished. I noticed my neighbour had something like a light mounted just outside one front window so probably a projector. They have two young children so he probably rigged this up for them. Or perhaps for himself.


----------



## pawl (27 Dec 2021)

Christmas pudding Dil asked me if I would like a Baileys (She knows I don’t drink usually) Isaid ok Thought it was to pour over my Christmas pudding which I did Wasn’t half bad


----------



## tyred (27 Dec 2021)

I think my bathroom scales are faulty


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2021)

Two cups of tea and both went down well. 
Washing up done 
Bed stripped and linen put in the washing machine clean linen fitted to the bed ready for our early-ish night .


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Dec 2021)

It's raining.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Dec 2021)

Raining here too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2021)

Just a smidgen of celestial seepage here.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Dec 2021)

Happy Monday. I should be able to work at a leisurely pace w/o schools bugging me for stuff, this week. approx 75 out of 400 contracts to read, roll over & edit for next Fall. only wild card will be the business owner ...


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2021)

The liquid sunshine has started here as well. I thought I had a clear hour earlier to pop into town and pay a cheque into the hole in the wall machine before it started.
The machine wasn't accepting cheques and the rain started about halfway through. Still at least the cafés on Felixstowe seafront will do a decent bit of business with everyone looking for warmth & shelter.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2021)

Time to make another coffee and have a hot shower


----------



## tyred (27 Dec 2021)

Been out for a perambulation. I am trying to go a bit further every day but my shoulders ache now. Still nice to be out an about.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Dec 2021)

I've read of some flooding in @Reynard 's area. Hope she's alright and has got her wellies on!!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Dec 2021)

Having a lazy hour or two listening to SRV & Double Trouble...RIP 






Suits my mood on this grey day .....


----------



## postman (27 Dec 2021)

We are home,it's nice being in your own pit.Mrs P is shopping in Sainsbury's.


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2021)

We'll be re-heating yesterday's left overs later !


----------



## mybike (27 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> We are listening to the carols from Kings College . Or trying to !  The sound recording isn't very good ! The choir sound like they are whispering although the speaky peeps are loud enough . Mind you it's no use trying to sing along as they are singing some obscure carols which we've never heard !



There does seem to be a tendency among today choirs to ignore the clarity of the words.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Dec 2021)

Nice dry sunny day but still cold tho' not too much wind.
Got out for a trike run but the idiots here for Christmas and New Year are out in force driving on the roads. 
Wonder what these black and white striped poles with a diamond on top are for? 
You mean you expect me to reverse 5 yards into a wider bit of road? Does that mean that the car which has just driven in behind me has to reverse first? Where is reverse gear anyway? 
That last comment is not a joke as I have had to go and show somebody where reverse is found on their car.
A family group of Bewick swans on the loch and the buzzards are out in force as well as a kestrel hovering beside the road.
Where do moles go in the summertime? The verges are covered in fresh molehills which have not been there all summer.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2021)

The sky is leaking here too chez Casa Reynard. No sign of any flooding here, but things are definitely very squelchy.

Popped out this morning to have a mosey in town. Was all pretty well much a bust. What was on my list, I couldn't get, and there was hardly anything on clearance in Wilkinsons and Waitrose. For the most part, the markdowns on stuff wasn't terribly generous.

All I bought were two half price tins of cat treats and two packets of curly ribbons.

Luncheon more than made up for that. Tucked into the giant Melton Mowbray pork pie I bought in Tesco last week. 

I plan on having a nice quiet afternoon. And I don't need to cook later.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I've read of some flooding in @Reynard 's area. Hope she's alright and has got her wellies on!!



Not seen any flooding out this way, but I'd imagine the pumps at Oxlode and Denver are probably working overtime...


----------



## Speicher (27 Dec 2021)

Looking down from the top of this hill onto the "Wetlands" area, I can see it is starting to flood.


----------



## Speicher (27 Dec 2021)

A question for @Reynard- Where do you get good stationery from? Or anyone else who can make a suggestion. 

There used to be a small "office" shop here, but the lady (who did typing and printing services as well) now works from home. 

I am looking for some good quality clear plastic "folders". The type that you slide four or five A4 pages into. I say "good quality" because some of the ones I use, the white plastic down the side (where the holes are for hole punch folders) is disintegrating and making a mess. 

This is a nuisance because I use that type of clear plastic folder to keep my knitting patterns that I have down loaded. They are also useful for sewing patterns where the pieces are fiddly to fold up and get them back into the original envelope. 

I would rather not have tiddly bits of disintegrating plastic in my patterns, amongst the yarn, on the floor, and on my clothes etc etc.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2021)

Have spent the afternoon working on a painting. It's about time I finished that McLaren MP4/1 

I now have a  and one of my yellow sticker Mr Kipling winter whirl things.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> A question for @Reynard- Where do you get good stationery from? Or anyone else who can make a suggestion.
> 
> There used to be a small "office" shop here, but the lady (who did typing and printing services as well) now works from home.
> 
> ...



If you're talking about punch pockets, then I use the ones from Tesco. They're not the sturdiest, admittedly, but then I'm not really taking things in and out of them that often. They get used for mounted photos and single pages of copy that I can read without taking out of the pocket.

For things like programmes, magazines and other more bulky items, I use the Tiger ones, which are somewhat sturdier. I buy A5, A4 and expandable A4 ones from Amazon.

Which reminds, I need to restock at some point...


----------



## rockyroller (27 Dec 2021)

wonder what it was like when my Dad was taking his first steps. who was there? did anyone see him do it? was there much joy & celebration?


----------



## tyred (27 Dec 2021)

I seem to be running low on Quality Street.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I seem to be running low on Quality Street.


You are in trouble.


----------



## postman (27 Dec 2021)

Enjoying a bottle of Hobgoblin Ruby ale,with some dark chocolates.Verrrryyy nice way to wind down.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2021)

Turkey stir fry for tea was lovely
Turkey curry tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2021)

Had thinly sliced cold roast pork, roasties and the last of the caulisprout cheese for supper. Well, and a helping of chocolate trifle.

The trifle was nice, but the chocolate sauce in the bottom is somewhat on the sweet side.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Had thinly sliced cold roast pork, roasties and the last of the caulisprout cheese for supper. Well, and a helping of chocolate trifle.
> 
> *The trifle was nice, but the chocolate sauce in the bottom is somewhat on the sweet side.*


Blame the chef!


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Blame the chef!



That'll be Mr Thornton then...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2021)

I ate the last of the salmon Wellington tonight. It was part of the Christmas overflow. Normal fayre is close to returning. My stomach may rejoice. But I'm having a brandy because the Christmas spirits have not entirely receded.


----------



## postman (27 Dec 2021)

I am finally on my own bed.Single bed since middle of the year.A superb hard mattress.Two nights on a premier inn bed and a short bed in Goosnargh glad to be home.


----------



## postman (27 Dec 2021)

This Amazon Fire tablet is useless,it puts any word down it wants even when you type the correct one.Don't ever buy one.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I ate the last of the salmon Wellington tonight. It was part of the Christmas overflow. Normal fayre is close to returning. My stomach may rejoice. But I'm having a brandy because the Christmas spirits have not entirely receded.


Is this some new piece of evolution, welly wearing salmon? Never seen one, so I'll take your word on it.
What did the welly taste like by the way?

You slowly depleting the christmas spirit?


----------



## tyred (27 Dec 2021)

Enjoyed watching some episodes of Only Fools and Horses but ye gods, '80s fashion was hideous


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Enjoyed watching some episodes of Only Fools and Horses but ye gods, '80s fashion was hideous



Tell me about it. Part of the novel I'm writing is set in the late 80s / early 90s...


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2021)

Sat by the fire with a  and the last of a bag of popcorn.


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2021)

Time to put the writing away. Like Upsy Daisy, it's time to go find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2021)

Just about to go and get some dark miles in . 
Weather is dry with 50 - 60 % chance of change so going to see what happens. 
Some things are just too easy .


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2021)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2021)

Morning .
Dark and wet here . I saw one break in the clouds but that has long gone now !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2021)

I need to buy a new diary , my old one will run out soon . I use it mainly for recording my cycle rides and rides in my Jag . By the looks of it it might not need the first couple of weeks .


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2021)

I'm about to have Cornflakes with blueberries and a sliced banana for breakfast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I need to buy a new diary , my old one will run out soon . I use it mainly for recording my cycle rides and rides in my Jag . By the looks of it it might not need the first couple of weeks .


Talking of recording journeys in your Jag, does you car have an app that keeps details of journeys? I just checked my last journey and mine gives me journey duration, start and end points and times, ave speed, max speed, mpg and fuel litres consumed. I know that with some cars you can tell it to warm the interior up, which is probably useful in cold weather but my app doesn't do that.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Talking of recording journeys in your Jag, does you car have an app that keeps details of journeys? I just checked my last journey and mine gives me journey duration, start and end points and times, ave speed, max speed, mpg and fuel litres consumed. I know that with some cars you can tell it to warm the interior up, which is probably useful in cold weather but my app doesn't do that.


I don't know to be honest ! I'm still finding things out . The handbook . Lucky to have such a thing now apparently ! New cars are online only. The info in the book covers all the models so I have to figure out what mine has . I think some things like average speed and fuel consumption is shown on the dash by the speedo. I don't use my mobile phone apart from emergencies so apps are way beyond me ! 
Some people can start their cars to warm them up prior to driving off , but I think that may be a thing which was fitted at the factory so that would have been specified by the previous owner . A bit like folding mirrors , which seems to be optional extra . Mine has tyre pressure sensors . It has cameras mounted behind the screen by the mirror . Handy for emergency brake assist but useless if they mist up on a really cold day !


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Just about to go and get some dark miles in .
> Weather is dry with 50 - 60 % chance of change so going to see what happens.
> Some things are just too easy .


Well ended up with 26 miles mostly in damp conditions but rain for last 6 miles so headed home.
First cuppa went down well .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2021)

Huston we have a problem! 
Well not exactly Huston but BT Open Reach! There are 5 vans out in our road !  There were 3 there just before Christmas , 2 a few days before that and a team looking for something nearby days before that . They seem to be looking underground . Perhaps when Virgin dug up the road to put their cables in they might have upset things !
Privatisation at its best !


----------



## DCLane (28 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Perhaps when Virgin dug up the road to put their cables in they might have upset things !
> Privatisation at its best !



Virgin uses BT's ducting for their cables. So there will end up being a conversation between the two once they've found the problem.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> Virgin uses BT's ducting for their cables. So there will end up being a conversation between the two once they've found the problem.


It was Virgin who dug up the road last year to put their cable in.
They were supposed to come round our estate but they just seemed to concentrate on the road. 
There seems to be 2 ladders up poles with one chap feeding cable from the top of one pole .
Georgie found it fascinating watching them working .


----------



## oldwheels (28 Dec 2021)

Another bright sunny day with 4mph north wind. Cold overnight as the gritting lorry went past earlier at about 0530. There is one stretch of road here which never gets any sunshine and ice tends to linger.
When we lived down at sea level the area we were in never got sun from about end of October till end of February. Ice was on the car windscreens but a couple of hundred yards away people were walking about in tee shirts.
I am supposed to be off to mainland on Thursday but boats are in chaos again due to crew members testing positive for the virus.
As a last resort there is the race track from Lochaline to Ardgour/Corran and the A82. If the main ferry is off then everybody will head that way. Nearly 80 miles which I would rather not have to do.


----------



## postman (28 Dec 2021)

Postman is looking rather rug head this morning.Because his razor broke as he changed the blade.Now he has to go for a walk to the local supermarket to buy another.Bother.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Dec 2021)

Looks like it's about to start raining - again. Might as well have another cuppa and some breakfast, popping out to get some supplies for tomorrow's return to work will have to wait.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2021)

I cleaned out the powder & conditioner tray thingie on the washing machine.
Where does all that black gunk come from, I wonder.. 🤔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2021)

I'm going back to bed. I was up far too early so I have some sleep to catch up on.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Dec 2021)

I bought 3 muffins before finding out Daughter & boyfriend went to his house for an overnight. Wifey won't touch them. I had 1 last night & 1 this morning. this isn't going well


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Tell me about it. Part of the novel I'm writing is set in the late 80s / early 90s...


"twas bad. The decade of teal..


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I bought 3 muffins before finding out Daughter & boyfriend went to his house for an overnight. Wifey won't touch them. I had 1 last night & 1 this morning. this isn't going well


It's all legal, it is still Christmas.


----------



## mybike (28 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> Enjoying a bottle of Hobgoblin Ruby ale,with some dark chocolates.Verrrryyy nice way to wind down.



Shouldn't you be starting to wind up?



postman said:


> Postman is looking rather rug head this morning.Because his razor broke as he changed the blade.Now he has to go for a walk to the local supermarket to buy another.Bother.



You know the answer.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Dec 2021)

It was a grey day yesterday and l was in reflective mood, our mayor Jacques Roux was buried . He had died of a heart attack age 72. He was very pro cycling , hardly surprising since his son Laurent was a successful professional cyclist. 
RIP sir.





He organised cycling races in the town, the most recent being the bi-regional Nouvelle Aquitaine-Occitanie 2020 championship.


----------



## mybike (28 Dec 2021)

This morning's dog walk was rather damp.


----------



## postman (28 Dec 2021)

Postman is back from buying two razors.Won't be caught out again.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2021)

Nice walk in the rain before lunch.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2021)

Right time to get looking in the understairs cupboard for my overshoes . 
It could be fun it could be stressful


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Right time to get looking in the understairs cupboard for my overshoes .
> It could be fun it could be stressful


Well that was a lot easier than I expected  and both pairs found.
Next job is to fit and synchronise our new door bell , as it involves reading instructions might leave swmbo to do that part


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Next job is to fit and synchronise our new door bell , as it involves reading instructions might leave swmbo to do that part



And that was easy as well , so going to quit whilst on a roll


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2021)

Grey and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard. It did brighten up a while back, but didn't last long.

Have spent the morning writing and doing some general puttering around. I have also wrapped and packaged a birthday present, which I will stick in the post tomorrow on my way to get my booster. The recipient's birthday isn't till next week, but thanks to all the additional bank holidays, I have to send it sooner rather than later.

This afternoon's task is splitting a load of logs. I still have enough in the garage to last for a few days yet, but dunno how rough I'm going to feel after my stabby jabby. Given how I felt after my two primary shots, I'm expecting to feel decidedly off colour for a while.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Nice walk in the rain before lunch.


nice! looks free of ice!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> nice! looks free of ice!



Yes , it’s quite mild at the moment, 8C. The colder months in UK are generally Feb / March


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2021)

I'm descaling my coffee machine.


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2021)

Had a nice chunk of pork pie, followed by bread & butter and a lovely ripe brie with truffle, a pear, an orange and two 

Am now heading off to go smack some logs with an axe.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2021)

Cheese and piccalilli roll for tea, today..


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2021)

Right, that's about half a cubic meter of logs split. Am really feeling it. 

Time to sit back and chill for the rest of the day.


----------



## postman (28 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Right time to get looking in the understairs cupboard for my overshoes .
> It could be fun it could be stressful


If you can't find them,a young Mr Potter at Hogwarts might have tjem,they make good quidditch shoes I hear.


----------



## DCLane (28 Dec 2021)

A series of giant puddles on an unknown track and my decision to ride through them this afternoon didn't end well. The puddles turned out much deeper than believed, with water going over the axles on my cross bike. Didn't fall off though, or put a foot down.

But I did get wet feet


----------



## oldwheels (28 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> A series of giant puddles on an unknown track and my decision to ride through them this afternoon didn't end well. The puddles turned out much deeper than believed, with water going over the axles on my cross bike. Didn't fall off though, or put a foot down.
> 
> But I did get wet feet


Better than me then as when I did something similar my wheels kept turning but forward movement stopped and I toppled over still pedalling with feet attached to the pedals. Fortunately landed on a grass tuffock but getting detached from the bike was not easy. The audience laughed like drains but did not help as too mucky.


----------



## Ripple (28 Dec 2021)

Covidiot at work, coughing badly for about 2 weeks, no face mask, no test - "I'm vaccinated". Right, ok.
Few days ago he's been tested finally (I don't care if somebody had to knock him out to do this).
Positive.
And because he's been around everybody we're having a nice outbreak of covid at work.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2021)

I declare our turkey has all gone now along with the Christmas pudding 
Next to start on are the biscuits 
Back to work tomorrow 
But a day off on Thursday


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I need to buy a new diary , my old one will run out soon . I use it mainly for recording my cycle rides and rides in my Jag . By the looks of it it might not need the first couple of weeks .


They'll be cheaper in a week anyway.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

DCLane said:


> Virgin uses BT's ducting for their cables. So there will end up being a conversation between the two once they've found the problem.


Not round here they didn't. 
Northern Power were out again yesterday fixing another fault created by the company who did the work.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I cleaned out the powder & conditioner tray thingie on the washing machine.
> Where does all that black gunk come from, I wonder.. 🤔


_"Front load washers commonly have mold/mildew growth in the detergent drawer (soap dispenser) and or around the dispenser housing area. The lack of airflow and moisture in the drawer attracts mold and mildew growth."_

https://removeandreplace.com/2018/0...n-detergent-drawer-how-to-remove-and-prevent/


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

Ripple said:


> Covidiot at work, coughing badly for about 2 weeks, no face mask, no test - "I'm vaccinated". Right, ok.
> Few days ago he's been tested finally (I don't care if somebody had to knock him out to do this).
> Positive.
> And because he's been around everybody we're having a nice outbreak of covid at work.


I hope the outbreak is only small.
Did you work, come into contact with said idiot?


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2021)

Jacket potato tonight, with the last of the herrings in dill & cream sauce, plus some roasted cherry tomatoes. Another helping of chocolate trifle for afters.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> _"Front load washers commonly have mold/mildew growth in the detergent drawer (soap dispenser) and or around the dispenser housing area. The lack of airflow and moisture in the drawer attracts mold and mildew growth."_
> 
> https://removeandreplace.com/2018/0...n-detergent-drawer-how-to-remove-and-prevent/


For the record, Mold is a town in north Wales and has no place in the average detergent drawer. Polly's Brew (Loca Polly originally till the cease and desist order came from the Loca brand name holder's lawyers) is situated to the north east of the town and it's a great little brewery. I'll be off for a visit once covid gets back under control. Though we might need a general election for that.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> For the record, Mold is a town in north Wales and has no place in the average detergent drawer. Polly's Brew (Loca Polly originally till the cease and desist order came from the Loca brand name holder's lawyers) is situated to the north east of the town and it's a great little brewery. I'll be off for a visit once covid gets back under control. Though we might need a general election for that.


You plan on "cleaning it out" when you next visit?


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2021)

A  and MOTD


----------



## derrick (28 Dec 2021)

I am playing with Alexa.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2021)

Finished the last  of the day, along with a min spy. Time to get some sleep, methinks.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Ripple (29 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> I hope the outbreak is only small.
> Did you work, come into contact with said idiot?


We hope so. We already short of staff so a large scale would be really bad.

I came into contact with him every day. According to gov.uk I don't need to self isolate if daily LFT tests are negative. Hopefully my 3 covid jabs will protect me.


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Dec 2021)

derrick said:


> I am playing with Alexa.




View: https://media.giphy.com/media/3o6YgcrhT4yfbNxHEY/giphy.gif


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2021)

Morning y'all
Dark outside but looks dry 
Back to work for me today 
Also on granddaughter looking after duties so could be interesting .


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Dec 2021)

Warm but damp by the sea this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2021)

Morning .
I was just wondering! Are there special exams that MP's have to fail in order to become one ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2021)

It is grey and raining here . If it continues I might wash my car .
Oh! BT news . They spent yesterday climbing up the poles in our area fitting a nice new blue cable . Two vans have just arrived so it looks like they have some work to finish . Not very nice weather to be doing it in .


----------



## Ripple (29 Dec 2021)

After a share of morning rumours we find out that there're a few more positive covid cases at work. And another covidiot revealed - a lady who was also coughing badly for some time and she denied she may have covid.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2021)

The weather here looks lousy!
There are now 3 vans in the road and 2 of the men are talking to a van . 
I will keep you all updated if anything happens !


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2021)

First cuppa went down well
Grey outside
Bird's have been fed


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2021)

Raining here in Hamtun.. ☔


----------



## oldwheels (29 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> I was just wondering! Are there special exams that MP's have to fail in order to become one ?


Look for a book written by Jeremy Paxman about MPs. Sorry cannot remember the title but he has a very cynical view of them.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Dec 2021)

What a contrast in the weather. Yesterday was a lovely sunny dry day with little wind. Today rain is battering on my front windows and not forecast to stop anytime soon.
All morning ferries cancelled due to covid and the boat being taken out of service to be deep cleaned and a replacement crew assembled.


----------



## tyred (29 Dec 2021)

Pretty stormy here at the moment. 

I think I will attempt a DIY haircut before my walk.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It is grey and raining here . If it continues I might wash my car .
> Oh! BT news . They spent yesterday climbing up the poles in our area fitting a nice new blue cable . Two vans have just arrived so it looks like they have some work to finish . Not very nice weather to be doing it in .


Sounds like they might be running optical/fibre to the houses instead of 'fibre to cabinet'

Openreach have been rolling this out for a while now


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2021)

They gorn and are now back with reinforcements . 4 vans now !


----------



## rockyroller (29 Dec 2021)

Ripple said:


> And another covidiot revealed - a lady who was also coughing badly for some time and she denied she may have covid.


weed them out like the insects that they are


----------



## rockyroller (29 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> What a contrast in the weather. Yesterday was a lovely sunny dry day with little wind. Today rain is battering on my front windows and not forecast to stop anytime soon.
> All morning ferries cancelled due to covid and the boat being taken out of service to be deep cleaned and a replacement crew assembled.


time to get cozy & hunker down


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> Postman is back from buying two razors.Won't be caught out again.



Oh no, why did you do that?


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Right time to get looking in the understairs cupboard for my overshoes .
> It could be fun it could be stressful



Don't get trapped, make sure you take precautions.


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2021)

Ripple said:


> Covidiot at work, coughing badly for about 2 weeks, no face mask, no test - "I'm vaccinated". Right, ok.
> Few days ago he's been tested finally (I don't care if somebody had to knock him out to do this).
> Positive.
> And because he's been around everybody we're having a nice outbreak of covid at work.



So vaccines & masks don't prevent the spread. (I presume, from your tone, everyone else was masked & vaccinated).


----------



## Ripple (29 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> So vaccines & masks don't prevent the spread. (I presume, from your tone, everyone else was masked & vaccinated).


I won't get involved into pointless discussions.


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Look for a book written by Jeremy Paxman about MPs. Sorry cannot remember the title but he has a very cynical view of them.



The good ones stand out.


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2021)

Ripple said:


> I won't get involved into pointless discussions.



So you'll only talk to people who agree with you?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2021)

Grey old day outside .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> So vaccines & masks don't prevent the spread. (I presume, from your tone, everyone else was masked & vaccinated).


I don't think anybody made the claim that they prevent spread. Vaccines _reduce_ the spread - omicron in particular is both highly contagious and rather successful at evading the vaccines. Where vaccine evasion happens, however, the infection rarely leads to hospitalisation for vaccinees. Masks don't _prevent_ spread either - they reduce it and offer a degree of protection by impeding the spread from and toward both the wearer and other people around them.
The reason we need to reduce the spread is to prevent hospitals becoming totally overloaded while hospital staff are suffering great pressure, and while hospital staff numbers are increasingly off sick or self-isolating. I saw hospital sickness rates of over 30% for London in the last few days.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> time to get cozy & hunker down


I already spend too much time hunkerd down to escape from the unspeakable tourists and second home owners.


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't think anybody made the claim that they prevent spread. Vaccines _reduce_ the spread - omicron in particular is both highly contagious and rather successful at evading the vaccines. Where vaccine evasion happens, however, the infection rarely leads to hospitalisation for vaccinees. Masks don't _prevent_ spread either - they reduce it and offer a degree of protection by impeding the spread from and toward both the wearer and other people around them.
> The reason we need to reduce the spread is to prevent hospitals becoming totally overloaded while hospital staff are suffering great pressure, and while hospital staff numbers are increasingly off sick or self-isolating. I saw hospital sickness rates of over 30% for London in the last few days.



To add, masks do assist in preventing Covid spread. The University of Hong Kong carried out a study at the start of the pandemic that proved that masks reduce infection risk from 66% to 16%. Yale, John Hopkins and Harvard Universities took this study, peer reviewed it and got the same results and this changed the WHO's stance on masks. Also, HK has one of the lowest % mortality rates, per 100,000 of the population, and this has been credited to mandatory mask wearing in public, no exceptions.

Omicron is more infectious but less deadly as, again citing HK Uni, it affects the lining of the nose rather than the lungs, as in the case of Delta. Vaccines ease the symptoms and those who are fully vaxxed will recover in approx. 7 days.

Time @mybike quit the Covid conspiracy theories. You're on to a loser here. Grow up and mask up.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2021)

Changing the subject completely, 

I am expectant today. 

My niece is expecting her first child around about now. She is 39 years old, so an "older" mother. I have four other nephew/nieces.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2021)

Grey, squelchy and mild here.

I went to bed very late last night in the end, as Madam Poppy insisted on loitering in the hall. During the winter I keep the door shut between the hall and the rest of the house as it helps to keep the place warm with far less effort on my part. I didn't want to leave her in an unheated room overnight. Dirty little stopout is now fast asleep on the bed...

I found the missing Xmas tree baubles under the radiator in the dining room.

Spent the morning re-jigging the fridges in the kitchen and utility room, replenishing the supply of cat biscuits in the house and filling up all the wood bins.

Have also done a LFT (negative, yay!) prior to poddling off for my rooster booster this afternoon. It's just courtesy to all the volunteers at the vaccination centre. I have a box of Polish fudge for them as well as a thank you for giving up their time.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2021)

I have made a tentative start to editing the filing cabinet. Lots of very files look like they need to go on a diet. Plus "old" brochures etc. 

In doing so, I found my old (aka antique) school reports. One report (at the age of eight years) is rather strange. 

For the classes in the morning my spelling, grammar, and pronunciation is described as "very good". However in the afternoon those same skills are described as "poor or even very poor".  I assume that I was not asleep, so who can suggest a good reason for the difference in the skills levels between morning and afternoon classes?


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2021)

Oh, I have also done a load of laundry.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I already spend too much time hunkerd down to escape from the unspeakable tourists and second home owners.


I hear ya. one of the reasons I make myself go in to the office instead of working from home. 4.5 months was all I could tolerate


----------



## rockyroller (29 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> Changing the subject completely,
> I am expectant today.
> My niece is expecting her first child around about now. She is 39 years old, so an "older" mother.


so wonderful! may God bless Mom & Baby today! & here's to the rest of the family presented with another loving life. may the new one live to be 100!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> In doing so, I found my old (aka antique) school reports. One report (at the age of eight years) is rather strange.
> 
> For the classes in the morning my spelling, grammar, and pronunciation is described as "very good". However in the afternoon those same skills are described as "poor or even very poor".  I assume that I was not asleep, so who can suggest a good reason for the difference in the skills levels between morning and afternoon classes?


Afternoon Attention Deficit Disorder, eh? It sounds like you were very low on energy in the afternoons.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2021)

The "new" parents got married on what would have been my Mother's one hundredth birthday. She died on 30th December 2018.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Afternoon Attention Deficit Disorder, eh? It sounds like you were very low on energy in the afternoons.
> [/QUOTE
> A sensible suggestion, but not the correct one.
> 
> Not sure that disorder existed in the early sixties.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2021)

There is a surprisingly common belief that repeatedly sounding your horn in a blocked road will magically unblock it. It's particularly evident in the road outside.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> so wonderful! may God bless Mom & Baby today! & here's to the rest of the family presented with another loving life. may the new one live to be 100!



Like lots of adults, my brother was working too hard and too many hours to spend lots of time with his children. He is thoroughly enjoying looking after his first two grandchildren, and looking forward to the third. They know it will be a boy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2021)

AADD. I think I may have just made it up!


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I may have just made it up.



I guessed that really.


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There is a surprisingly common belief that repeatedly sounding your horn in a blocked road will magically unblock it. It's particularly evident in the road outside.



Hong Kong taxi drivers have been doing that for years.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2021)

A sort of progress has been made in reducing the volume of paperwork. I have concentrated on the fat files, and thought I was doing well.

Then  I found six more files that need editting.

In between doing the above, I have been sorting buttons. I have a very dark navy jacket that needs some better buttons. When I find a suitable dark blue button, the jacket changes colour to black.  Black buttons have the reverse effect. Found some that are a good colour "match" but only two of them and I need four. 

Another fleece with buttons, is pink, but I have an inkling to put four buttons of different colours (but same size and shape) on the fleece.

I have lots of buttons, some very old from elderly aunties sewing cabinets. As far as possible, I try to put similar colour together. If you need any buttons, please specify the size, colour, shiny matt, etc. I can guarantee that what ever buttons you need, I will only be able to find one less button than the number you need.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have made a tentative start to editing the filing cabinet. Lots of very files look like they need to go on a diet. Plus "old" brochures etc.
> 
> In doing so, I found my old (aka antique) school reports. One report (at the age of eight years) is rather strange.
> 
> For the classes in the morning my spelling, grammar, and pronunciation is described as "very good". However in the afternoon those same skills are described as "poor or even very poor".  I assume that I was not asleep, so who can suggest a good reason for the difference in the skills levels between morning and afternoon classes?


Indigestion !


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2021)

I think i need a day off , so good job i have tomorrow booked off 

If weather is ok we will go for a walk around Grafham water 

Bid / made offers on 2 bikes today and didn't get either


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Indigestion !



No. I will give @Reynard and @classic33 a chance to guess, then give you the answer.

Or do you want a clue?


----------



## raleighnut (29 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> No. I will give @Reynard and @classic33 a chance to guess, then give you the answer.
> 
> Or do you want a clue?


Different Teachers.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> No. I will give @Reynard and @classic33 a chance to guess, then give you the answer.
> 
> Or do you want a clue?



Different language?


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2021)

I've been and had my rooster booster. I got given the fizzy one, which is now apparently a communist one.

Was the only person in there this afternoon. The nurse practitioner who jabbed me was chuffed with the box of fudge. She said that because it was a gift, the contents had no calories. 

Anyways, am sat down with a  and a couple of shortbread fingers.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Different language?



Well done! 

It was at a school in India. The lessons in the morning were in English, and in the afternoon, in Hindi!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2021)

Wanted to get in a last of 2021 100km ride. It was biblical rain and strong winds. I was tempted to cut for home and cut it short to 75km. But keep at it, and got it done. Never has a hot shower felt so good.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2021)

On the ride a Santa postbox


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> Well done!
> 
> It was at a school in India. The lessons in the morning were in English, and in the afternoon, in Hindi!



Yay! 

And in that case, a totally different alphabet as well. And I thought the Cyrillic alphabet was a pain...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2021)

Drinking Hobgoblin Gold and soon to eat.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2021)

I've had woozies all day .


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2021)

My tax return is done. Rather than a big bill it seems I'll get a big refund; all part of the transition to teaching from home, all of which I've had to fund myself.

SWMBO also got a smaller refund, but that went into her 'personal' company account rather than into ours


----------



## Ripple (29 Dec 2021)

Read an article about new requirements for food importers from 1st Jan 2022. Basically more paperwork. Reading comments below ... and I can still see that lorry driver carrying a massive pile of paperwork to HMRC offices  size of a shoe box and even bigger. We were wondering what load he's got.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2021)

Ripple said:


> After a share of morning rumours we find out that there're a few more positive covid cases at work. And another covidiot revealed - a lady who was also coughing badly for some time and she denied she may have covid.


Best advice I can give is to ignore the rumours, go on what's actually happened. At the same time up your own safety, yourself. Simplest is to up your own hygiene levels. Wash your hands more, keep your distance, that sort of thing. 
Don't rely on someone else to be doing what they should, to keep you safe.

Here's to you staying safe.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have made a tentative start to editing the filing cabinet. Lots of very files look like they need to go on a diet. Plus "old" brochures etc.
> 
> In doing so, I found my old (aka antique) school reports. One report (at the age of eight years) is rather strange.
> 
> For the classes in the morning my spelling, grammar, and pronunciation is described as "very good". However in the afternoon those same skills are described as "poor or even very poor".  I assume that I was not asleep, so who can suggest a good reason for the difference in the skills levels between morning and afternoon classes?


A few ideas on the different skill levels in through the day.
http://blog.idonethis.com/afternoon-slump-procrastination-science/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Yay!
> 
> And in that case, a totally different alphabet as well. And I thought the Cyrillic alphabet was a pain...


So she was (h)indisposed!


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2021)

Lovely supper of cold roast turkey, piggies in blankets, the last of the roasties, peas, red cabbage and cranberry sauce, followed by the last of the chocolate trifle and half a punnet of raspberries. 

The girls had some free range chicken breast.


----------



## Ripple (29 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Best advice I can give is to ignore the rumours, go on what's actually happened. At the same time up your own safety, yourself. Simplest is to up your own hygiene levels. Wash your hands more, keep your distance, that sort of thing.
> Don't rely on someone else to be doing what they should, to keep you safe.
> 
> Here's to you staying safe.


It's more of information than rumours. Wrong wording from me.
It helps us to make a map and to predict who's possibly will be next. It's pretty much of waiting for unavoidable to happen.

I can try to minimise all contacts but it's impossible to completely avoid it.

Edit: at least nobody was hospitalised because of covid.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2021)

I just spent 2 hours waiting at my mum's because she was due to be discharged from hospital this afternoon and she doesn't have her key. Nobody thought to tell me that they'd changed their minds. They rarely think to answer their phones and my mum's was switched off. When I eventually got someone to answer, they told me that they hadn't sorted her medication out in such a way that she knows what to take. And I thought they preferred to get people out of hospital beds as soon as it's safe to do so. Aaargh.


----------



## Moon bunny (29 Dec 2021)

I have been swotting up for my new job. Empty cigarette packet! Time to call it a day.


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2021)

Ripple said:


> It's more of information than rumours. Wrong wording from me.
> It helps us to make a map and to predict who's possibly will be next. It's pretty much of waiting for unavoidable to happen.
> 
> I can try to minimise all contacts but it's impossible to completely avoid it.
> ...


Sorry for the misunderstanding. 

Piece worth considering, if you feel that you need PPE to stay safe, that's not supplied, you can buy it yourself and claim it back on your tax. Word of caution, buy only what is PPE. 
You'll be familiar with the Hi-Vis clothing and hard hats from your forklift driving, even gloves are PPE.

Stay safe.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2021)

Starting to wilt here. Off to bed via hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2021)

Sounds quite breazy outside
Not raining and only a low % chance of any 
So I am going out for a few miles


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2021)

Morning .
Grey and damp here .
I seem to be okay at the moment . I have got to take my wife to the dentist's later this morning for a tooth extraction . Her's not theirs .  I wonder if I will end up directing traffic again .


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2021)

Grey, wet and windy again but still unusually mild for December . 

I am old enough to remember when we had these things called seasons!


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2021)

Paper shredder emptied. Black bin bag put in the black bin. Sheds checked for incursion by Ratty McRatface. 

Vacuum cleaner is about to be put into use.. Queue Freddie Mercury impression 😎


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Sounds quite breazy outside
> Not raining and only a low % chance of any
> So I am going out for a few miles


Ended up with a 38 miles with a fair degree wind assistance.
Damp underfoot
First cuppa went down well


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Grey, wet and windy again but still unusually mild for December .
> 
> I am old enough to remember when we had these things called seasons!



Yes, I remember them, if it gets any warmer here I'll have to take my jumper off.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have made a tentative start to editing the filing cabinet. Lots of very files look like they need to go on a diet. Plus "old" brochures etc.
> 
> In doing so, I found my old (aka antique) school reports. One report (at the age of eight years) is rather strange.
> 
> For the classes in the morning my spelling, grammar, and pronunciation is described as "very good". However in the afternoon those same skills are described as "poor or even very poor".  I assume that I was not asleep, so who can suggest a good reason for the difference in the skills levels between morning and afternoon classes?


Did you go to the pub at lunchtime🍺


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't think anybody made the claim that they prevent spread. Vaccines _reduce_ the spread - omicron in particular is both highly contagious and rather successful at evading the vaccines. Where vaccine evasion happens, however, the infection rarely leads to hospitalisation for vaccinees. Masks don't _prevent_ spread either - they reduce it and offer a degree of protection by impeding the spread from and toward both the wearer and other people around them.
> The reason we need to reduce the spread is to prevent hospitals becoming totally overloaded while hospital staff are suffering great pressure, and while hospital staff numbers are increasingly off sick or self-isolating. I saw hospital sickness rates of over 30% for London in the last few days.



Well, yes they did, indeed that is what vaccine passports are all about. And it isn't vaccine evasion, it's vaccine failure.

Every winter we are told the NHS is in danger of being overwhelmed, the problem isn't COVID but the failure of the NHS to spend its budget appropriately and the failure of governments for the last 20 years to adequately fund and govern the NHS.



cookiemonster said:


> To add, masks do assist in preventing Covid spread. The University of Hong Kong carried out a study at the start of the pandemic that proved that masks reduce infection risk from 66% to 16%. Yale, John Hopkins and Harvard Universities took this study, peer reviewed it and got the same results and this changed the WHO's stance on masks. Also, HK has one of the lowest % mortality rates, per 100,000 of the population, and this has been credited to mandatory mask wearing in public, no exceptions.
> 
> Omicron is more infectious but less deadly as, again citing HK Uni, it affects the lining of the nose rather than the lungs, as in the case of Delta. Vaccines ease the symptoms and those who are fully vaxxed will recover in approx. 7 days.
> 
> Time @mybike quit the Covid conspiracy theories. You're on to a loser here. Grow up and mask up.



Yes, we know that the virus came from the Wuhan lab and we know who run it & the HK uni. We cannot rely on information from China being truthful.

Curiously the Danish study that was set up to demonstrate the efficacy of the use of masks found that there was no significant statistical difference between wearing & not wearing masks.


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> Changing the subject completely,
> 
> I am expectant today.
> 
> My niece is expecting her first child around about now. She is 39 years old, so an "older" mother. I have four other nephew/nieces.



Hope all goes well for them.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Grey and damp here .
> I seem to be okay at the moment . I have got to take my wife to the dentist's later this morning for a tooth extraction . Her's not theirs .  I wonder if I will end up directing traffic again .


What or who is it that belongs to the dentist


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2021)

Speicher said:


> I have made a tentative start to editing the filing cabinet. Lots of very files look like they need to go on a diet. Plus "old" brochures etc.
> 
> In doing so, I found my old (aka antique) school reports. One report (at the age of eight years) is rather strange.
> 
> For the classes in the morning my spelling, grammar, and pronunciation is described as "very good". However in the afternoon those same skills are described as "poor or even very poor".  I assume that I was not asleep, so who can suggest a good reason for the difference in the skills levels between morning and afternoon classes?



A midday meal makes a lot of difference.


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Best advice I can give is to ignore the rumours, go on what's actually happened. At the same time up your own safety, yourself. Simplest is to up your own hygiene levels. Wash your hands more, keep your distance, that sort of thing.
> Don't rely on someone else to be doing what they should, to keep you safe.
> 
> Here's to you staying safe.



Plus vit D & zinc.


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Grey, wet and windy again but still unusually mild for December .
> 
> I am old enough to remember when we had these things called seasons!



I recall a boxing day when I went out for a walk & sat down in a sunny spot to enjoy my lunch. I was so comfortable I could have dozed off.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2021)

woodbutchmaster said:


> What or who is it that belongs to the dentist


It was her tooth not the dentist's.


----------



## postman (30 Dec 2021)

Don't bother ringing new years eve.I am not stopping up,no booze either can't be bothered..


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2021)

Breezy, mild and very occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I feel like I've been hit by a knackered old bus - but only a small one. Feeling tired and achey this morning, but nowhere near as grotty as I felt with the AZ jabs. My right arm is very sore and bruised though. And the nurse practitioner really wasn't joking about the trots being a side effect... 

Ergo I have opened a new pack of 24 loo rolls, just to be on the safe side... 

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2021)

I have tomorrow off. new year's eve day. but now Wifey wants me in line, at the pharmacy, at 6am, in the hopes of getting a cpl covid home tests ... just so she (we) can go to a friend's house, later in the evening. why can't I just stay home ... whaaaaahhh ...


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Ergo


Desitin clear is your friend ...


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2021)

clearly I have no life. cut up a corroded Schrader valve & plastic cap that I found at the gas station. I do like playing with my Dremel tho


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It was here tooth not the dentist's.





postman said:


> Don't bother ringing new years eve.I am not stopping up,no booze either can't be bothered..


The sun comes up 'n the sun goes down, 
The hands on the clock keep goin' around; 
I just get up 'n it's time to lay down, 
Life gets tee-jus don't it?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2021)

Not satisfied with 38 miles this morning just walked 9 miles around Grafham water which was very nice . 
Time to sit down and relax


----------



## Moon bunny (30 Dec 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> I have been swotting up for my new job. Empty cigarette packet! Time to call it a day.





Moon bunny said:


> Form an orderly queue and promise not to get too excited:
> https://collection.sciencemuseumgro...acket-of-craven-a-cigarettes-cigarette-packet


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2021)

I'm in Diss. Not Datt, definitely Diss.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Diss. Not Datt, definitely Diss.



What about t'other?


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2021)

Had a lovely lunch of pork pie, wholemeal toast with smoked mackerel pate, a pear, some blueberries and two 

Now chilling out and working on my writing project.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> What about t'other?


I did go under the A11 bat bridges as I had to come here via Thetford. 
The quicker route through Bury St Edmunds would cause a 16' trailer/15' 3" bridge interface!! 

🦇


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I did go under the A11 bat bridges as I had to come here via Thetford.
> The quicker route through Bury St Edmunds would cause a 16' trailer/15' 3" bridge interface!!
> 
> 🦇



Which would not have been a good look... 

Except for a can opener, maybe.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> Well, yes they did, indeed that is what vaccine passports are all about. And it isn't vaccine evasion, it's vaccine failure.
> 
> Every winter we are told the NHS is in danger of being overwhelmed, the problem isn't COVID but the failure of the NHS to spend its budget appropriately and the failure of governments for the last 20 years to adequately fund and govern the NHS.
> 
> ...


*Fort Detrick!*


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Diss. Not Datt, definitely Diss.


Don't diss Diss.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Dec 2021)

I keep getting an advert for Emu Electrickery bikes at the top of the page. I briefly wondered if they were made from real Emu's and decided it was unlikely.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Dec 2021)

Travelling today. Damp and overcast but very warm for this time of year. 12C on the car outside thermometer so had to take my jacket off while driving.
Boat off not busy with vehicles but too many people crammed into a small lounge area. Full loads coming on to the island tho".
The boat was off yesterday due to crew testing positive and need for deep clean.Got a spare crew back from leave for today but travel is getting more uncertain by the day.
A developer proposes 90 new houses at Craignure with 30 being "affordable". Much scepticism being expressed as the rest will end up as more holiday homes is the suspicion.
One house on Tiree is advertised by an English estate agent at offers over £300,00. Nobody working locally can contemplate paying such prices. Not sure how welcome anybody purchasing this would be but probably somebody who has never been to Tiree and will never in fact go there so will never find out. Just a business investment.😠
There are houses on Mull with owners who have never been here.

Edit I got the price of the Tiree house wrong. £600,00 it should be.


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2021)

I'm going to have a sausage sandwich


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2021)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## postman (30 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I'm going to have a sausage sandwich


Is it in two slices of bread or a cob,barm cake,tea cake,muffin do tell.


----------



## postman (30 Dec 2021)

Update on new years eve,I am staying up.Mrs P has convinced me,the doctor says the bruising around the head will fade,but the Chinese burn on my arm might take a little longer.


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> Is it in two slices of bread or a cob,barm cake,tea cake,muffin do tell.


Two slices of thick white toasty pan toasted with brown sauce added.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2021)

Some bu99*r has messed up the BBC I player! . It used to be quite straightforward to use . Not any more !


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2021)

Fabby super of homemade prawn & avocado cocktail, vegetable salad and bread & butter, followed by a bowl of raspberries and blueberries.

The girls may have had a few prawns...


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Two slices of thick white toasty pan toasted with brown sauce added.



Brown sauce... The Sauce of Last Resort.

A sausage sandwich needs a nice dab of mustard.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Brown sauce... The Sauce of Last Resort.
> 
> A sausage sandwich needs a nice dab of mustard.



 I'd rather have red sauce.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Two slices of thick white toasty pan toasted with brown sauce added.




 has to be red sauce.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I'd rather have red sauce.



Brown sauce is vile and red sauce is boring.

Either mustard or sweet chilli for a sausage sandwich.


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> has to be red sauce.


Mustard is perfectly acceptable but red sauce


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Mustard is perfectly acceptable but red sauce
> View attachment 624131



I can't stand mustard on anything.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Brown sauce is vile and red sauce is boring.
> 
> Either mustard or sweet chilli for a sausage sandwich.



I don't do spicy.


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2021)

I've done my physio exercises again. I think flexibility is coming back....slowly....


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't do spicy.



I use a Polish deli mustard, which is sweet & mild rather than having a kick. It's perfect for sausages and hot dogs and the like.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I use a Polish deli mustard, which is sweet & mild rather than having a kick. It's perfect for sausages and hot dogs and the like.


If you ever get to a big Sainsburys, look out for their horseradish mustard - it says it's a Dijon-style mustard but it's closer to a German style mustard with a fairly gentle dose of horseradish. I recommend it. It goes perfectly with Bockwurst.

For the record, I heartily approve of mustard with sausages.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If you ever get to a big Sainsburys, look out for their horseradish mustard - it says it's a Dijon-style mustard but it's closer to a German style mustard with a fairly gentle dose of horseradish. I recommend it. It goes perfectly with Bockwurst.
> 
> For the record, I heartily approve of mustard with sausages.



Lidl used to do something similar with their Polish offers. I know the stuff you're on about, it's lovely. 

TBH, I don't like my mustard hot at all - I like it to complement what it's accompanying as opposed to drowning out the flavour.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Lidl used to do something similar with their Polish offers. I know the stuff you're on about, it's lovely.
> 
> TBH, I don't like my mustard hot at all - I like it to complement what it's accompanying as opposed to drowning out the flavour.


Hotter the better here, I make up my own blend of Powdered (mixed to the right consistancy with water and left for 30 minutes to develop)
English and Wholegrain in equal parts (all Colmans) you can almost see a heat-haze coming off the pot.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I have tomorrow off. new year's eve day. but now Wifey wants me in line, at the pharmacy, at 6am, in the hopes of getting a cpl covid home tests ... just so she (we) can go to a friend's house, later in the evening & stay up 'till 3am the following day. why can't I just stay home ... whaaaaahhh ...


update on new year's. host's live-in boyfriend, has a bad case of kidney stones. went to the emergency room & is having surgery new year's eve day. not sure what time. regardless, the party is off. I can sleep late & not stress about getting home covid tests as if they were Red Sox tickets


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> update on new year's. host's live-in boyfriend, has a bad case of kidney stones. went to the emergency room & is having surgery new year's eve day. not sure what time. regardless, the party is off. I can sleep late & not stress about getting home covid tests as if they were Red Sox tickets


Hope the operation goes okay for him.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Hotter the better here, I make up my own blend of Powdered (mixed to the right consistancy with water and left for 30 minutes to develop)
> English and Wholegrain in equal parts (all Colmans) you can almost see a heat-haze coming off the pot.



I can feel my eyes watering just thinking about it...


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2021)

News Flash!

Poppy and Lexi have just caught a large Mousey McMouseface in the hall.

I have just put the decapitated remains in the green bin.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Fort Detrick!*


Like so much...


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I can't stand mustard on anything.


perhaps you just haven't found the right mustard.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2021)

Morning y'all 
Dark and sounds blustery outside
Back to work for me today after day of yesterday


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2021)

Well in the last few minutes it's started to rain
First cuppa has been consumed
And the cat has eaten his tuna breakfast


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2021)

WooHooooo.. Only one more day to work this year!! 

Oh, hang on 😕


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2021)

Morning.
Isn't it amazing that it took Sir Isaac Newton decades to discover gravity yet it only takes a baby a couple of months !


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2021)

The last dawn of 2021 and the wind and rain continues like most of the others!


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Travelling today. Damp and overcast but very warm for this time of year. 12C on the car outside thermometer so had to take my jacket off while driving.
> Boat off not busy with vehicles but too many people crammed into a small lounge area. Full loads coming on to the island tho".
> The boat was off yesterday due to crew testing positive and need for deep clean.Got a spare crew back from leave for today but travel is getting more uncertain by the day.
> A developer proposes 90 new houses at Craignure with 30 being "affordable". Much scepticism being expressed as the rest will end up as more holiday homes is the suspicion.
> ...


They won't be happy until they have concreted the island over .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2021)

dave r said:


> I don't do spicy.


Neither do I.
I think it was Gwen our tabby cat that wouldn't let food go to waste and would eat spicy meat. You could tell that she thought it was a bit hot!


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Dec 2021)

It is nearly next year!


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2021)

I have been watching over Fish Baby! Don't ask me! His brother calls him that! It is something to do with how babies are born ! We weren't told that at school .  The advances in science that they have made over the years is incredible !
There has been a lot of arm waving and bashing objects on things , plus the odd sticking things in his mouth and covering things in dribble . 
He now and then let's out a scream of enjoyment or one of frustration . It's something to do with uncontrollable limbs , one arm is waving around willy nilly whilst the other one tries to grab hold of something .


----------



## oldwheels (31 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They won't be happy until they have concreted the island over .


Mass tourism which the incoming home owners want for income destroy what they come for. The older residents see the disadvantages but obviously we are a dwindling band.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2021)

Dr Cameron has just been having a sword fight in Spain . He lost !


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2021)

Should I be worried swmbo has just received a lovely bouquet of flowers from a guy in Thailand


----------



## oldwheels (31 Dec 2021)

Foggy day with light rain. I did not expect to be going out anywhere today so not too disappointed. 
In any case the roads here will be a bit dodgy in bad viz with all the urban tractors rushing around for last minute shopping. The bits I use are mainly kind of single track but about one and threequarter car width rather than single car with passing places. The cycle track access involves a bit of main road crossing at a T junction where cars tend to cut the corner after coming over Connel Bridge. A right turn here can be a hazard tho' I could mitigate the problem by a bit of pavement riding for a hundred yards or so.


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Breezy, mild and very occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I feel like I've been hit by a knackered old bus - but only a small one. Feeling tired and achey this morning, but nowhere near as grotty as I felt with the AZ jabs. My right arm is very sore and bruised though. And the nurse practitioner really wasn't joking about the trots being a side effect...
> 
> ...



I find it intriguing that loo roll packs are sold in quantities that do not allow for easy comparison of the price per roll.


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Diss. Not Datt, definitely Diss.



Are you connecting?


----------



## postman (31 Dec 2021)

Mrs P has gone out,so I have changed the beds,wait till she comes home and finds a pool table in the bedroom.


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Brown sauce is vile and red sauce is boring.
> 
> Either mustard or sweet chilli for a sausage sandwich.



If they're decent sausages they need nothing.


----------



## DCLane (31 Dec 2021)

@biggs682 I'd only worry if she suggests an urgent visit to Thailand 




mybike said:


> I find it intriguing that loo roll packs are sold in quantities that do not allow for easy comparison of the price per roll.



They're priced per sheet though. Not that it's easy to check, or at least not without being thrown out by store security


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> I find it intriguing that loo roll packs are sold in quantities that do not allow for easy comparison of the price per roll.


In Japan when you put out your paper and card recycling they leave loo roll packs in return. That is how it should be done.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2021)

Sunny, breezy and incredibly mild, though I did read that Kodiak in Alaska recorded a frightening December temperature of 19C, so our meagre 14C won't break any worldwide records.

Meanwhile, the lifts aren't working and I'm due a delivery shortly. As it's ''Tomas'' doing the delivery, I know from experience that different people log in using his name and then only pretend to deliver. Even if he makes a rare sortie to the building front door (probability level of rare to unheard of), he's not going to carry the delivery up almost 100 steps. I think I might just let whoever Tomas is today leave it wherever he thinks suitable.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2021)

rockyroller said:


> update on new year's. host's live-in boyfriend, has a bad case of kidney stones. went to the emergency room & is having surgery new year's eve day. not sure what time. regardless, the party is off. I can sleep late & not stress about getting home covid tests as if they were Red Sox tickets


well I was all set sleeping late, until the cats got me up. they went out & came in so I went down to the pharmacy. I must have had "the look" an employee immediately said their delivery of home covid tests didn't come in & they don't know when they'll get them. went to McD's & got breakfast. should I go back to bed?


----------



## raleighnut (31 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> I can feel my eyes watering just thinking about it...


a tasty way to clear your sinus though.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2021)

The sun came out a little while ago . It's gone back in now.


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Dec 2021)

Not back at until next year now.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2021)

Was mild and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Much of the morning was wasted on the Great Lightbulb Hunt as most places in town were out of stock on what I needed - which was a couple of 100W equivalent bayonet fitting. I landed up in Tesco and bought two of their own brand plus a Phillips, as that's all they had in stock as well.

Dining room and sitting room bulbs replaced as they were getting very dim. Especially the sitting room. For some reason, that's still far dimmer than what I'd like, but I think it's because the Wilko bulbs are more balanced towards daylight. It's doing my head in, as it looks "wrong" in there. Unless the one I replaced was a daylight bulb...

Anyways, as a result, I'm tired, grumpy and pissed off.

There was a veritable wall of sausages on sticker today as well, and am debating whether to bother going back in a little while.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2021)

foggy day so I finished the foglight bulb bswap on the passenger side today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2021)

My brother's Garmin is set to ''share''. From which I gather he's stopping in the Twenty Nine Palms Resort in California with an uninterrupted view of desert to the south.


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2021)

I see an ad on telly for a new MG. 

I remember when MG made sports cars and not hideous SUVs


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> Was mild and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Much of the morning was wasted on the Great Lightbulb Hunt as most places in town were out of stock on what I needed - which was a couple of 100W equivalent bayonet fitting. I landed up in Tesco and bought two of their own brand plus a Phillips, as that's all they had in stock as well.
> 
> ...


I don't know why you needed to replace them as these modern energy saving bulbs last for years ?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I see an ad on telly for a new MG.
> 
> I remember when MG made sports cars and not hideous SUVs


They are now Chinese .
They never revealed where all the money from the company went !


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> I don't know why you needed to replace them as these modern energy saving bulbs last for years ?



The one in the sitting room had started to flicker, and there's an almighty split down the side of the casing where it goes into the socket.

Power seems to be really shite here at the moment - everything in the house is running on the dim side and has since yesterday. It's rather annoying.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Dec 2021)

Saw the last sunset of 2021


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> They are now Chinese .
> They never revealed where all the money from the company went !


I know. Dodgy dealings and asset stripping no doubt


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I see an ad on telly for a new MG.
> 
> I remember when MG made sports cars and not hideous SUVs


Yes, they all seem to be short, fat, and high. But that seems to be the template these days. If only the roads were getting fatter....


----------



## oldwheels (31 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I see an ad on telly for a new MG.
> 
> I remember when MG made sports cars and not hideous SUVs


We had an MGB with steel bumpers. I liked it but it had a terrible rust problem and cost a fortune to keep fixing new bits of bodywork.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Dec 2021)

A bit early but wishing everybody a guid New Year and despite the best efforts of the BBC I am not going to Carlisle.


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2021)

4 hours and 37 minutes of 2021 left and I'm bored.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> The one in the sitting room had started to flicker, and there's an almighty split down the side of the casing where it goes into the socket.
> 
> Power seems to be really shite here at the moment - everything in the house is running on the dim side and has since yesterday. It's rather annoying.


It's all those electric cars charging up .


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

mybike said:


> I find it intriguing that loo roll packs are sold in quantities that do not allow for easy comparison of the price per roll.


Try
https://www.aldireviewer.com/aldi-toilet-paper/


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2021)

Tomato soup for supper, followed by xmas pud & custard. It's all I fancied.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2021)

Illaveago said:


> It's all those electric cars charging up .



Have chatted with a friend who is good with electrics, and he says my problem with all the lights running dim is either something in the fuse box or a problem with the actual supply. I'm banking that it's the latter. We sometimes get days where the power isn't great out here in the boonies, but this is longer than usual.


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2021)

Choosing between brandy or whiskey is pretty difficult


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Choosing between brandy or whiskey is pretty difficult



There's always a  if you can't decide...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2021)

I accidentally missed beer o'clock by an hour so I'm drinking a Bordeaux.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> Choosing between brandy or whiskey is pretty difficult


Why choose?


----------



## alchurch (31 Dec 2021)

Wife is another year older in 3 hours


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2021)

alchurch said:


> Wife is another year older in 3 hours


I bet she was always first in her year at school!


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> There's always a  if you can't decide...


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2021)

I had rum instead


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2021)

Speaking of  - I could use one right now.

I see some things have changed in here. Why can't things stay the same?


----------



## postman (31 Dec 2021)

Just watching some songsters ruining Freddie Mercury songs on a 1992 concert.Some guy came on in his underpants crap singer.


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2021)

postman said:


> Just watching some songsters ruining Freddie Mercury songs on a 1992 concert.


Freddie songs are sacred.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I had rum instead


That's what happens when you can't decide.

Ooh, the reply box is now all pale apricot. Or in Dulux colours it's probably evening sandstone


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2021)

I'm sure that I will get used to the new layout just in time for the next update.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's what happens when you can't decide.
> 
> Ooh, the reply box is now all pale apricot. Or in Dulux colours it's probably evening sandstone


I've had to turn JavaScript off to get a reply box, and that's incomplete.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2021)

All these pastels... And where have my smileys all gone?


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2021)

For the first time in years I have access to a TV so going to watch Jools Holland.


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2021)

Reynard said:


> All these pastels... And where have my smileys all gone?


I can see them as usual. Just click the 3 dots on the bottom right to bring up the full selection.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2021)

tyred said:


> I can see them as usual. Just click the 3 dots on the bottom right to bring up the full selection.


Missing in the screenshot above.


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2021)

classic33 said:


> Missing in the screenshot above.


It's too late in the evening for me to work out things like that


----------



## tyred (31 Dec 2021)

What's likely to be my last email of 2021 is some junk mail sending me my love horoscopes


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jan 2022)

Well, that's another year over with, as my mother used to say.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> What's likely to be my last email of 2021 is some junk mail sending me my love horoscopes


Wouldn't be someone claiming to be Craig would it?


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Well, that's another year over with, as my mother used to say.


Happy New year Accy


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2022)

Happy New Year everyone xxx


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Happy New Year everyone xxx


Happy New Year


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2022)

As usual all the fireworks are being fired from an area of town that has a bad reputation , the scumbags must have been busy claiming


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> Happy New year Accy


And to you @tyred


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2022)

PPFDOTYATHMNR


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2022)

It's been 2022 for eleven minutes and so far it feels just the same as 2021.

I want my money back!


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> It's been 2022 for eleven minutes and so far it feels just the same as 2021.
> 
> I want my money back!


You still have your receipt for this year, and last year!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> PPFDOTYATHMNR


You lost me with the last 4 letters!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2022)

Happy New Year all! I'd kiss you all mais covid oblige.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You lost me with the last 4 letters!


PPFDOTYATHMNR
Pinch Punch First Day Of The Year And The Month No Returns


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2022)

I think I will go bed as I haven't had a decent night's sleep since last year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I think I will go bed as I haven't had a decent night's sleep since last year.


Remember to face the new year with resolution.


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Jan 2022)




----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2022)

I am sat in bed with a laptop and a cat. Oh, and a


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> News Flash!
> 
> Poppy and Lexi have just caught a large Mousey McMouseface in the hall.
> 
> I have just put the decapitated remains in the green bin.


What a waste! Thought you might have a recipe for mice... braised in mustard sauce maybe?

Happy New Year folks!


----------



## Kempstonian (1 Jan 2022)

The folks round here didn't bother with fireworks on Nov 5th, I think they were saving them for New Year's Eve. It was like the blitz earlier (except prettier). I got some free food from my new Romanian neighbours who had a BBQ. They seem very nice but I struggle to understand them sometimes.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jan 2022)

45 minutes to go, Happy New Year to you early birds!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2022)

Thanks @rockyroller 
It's dry and breazy outside so I will be getting some miles in soon


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Jan 2022)

First ride of 2022 done. Very quiet outside though. Not complaining but the highlight was following a PLA army truck, as one of my routes pass two PLA bases, and keeping up with them. I got a thumbs up from a few of the troops in the back of the truck, to which I responded with a tongue out, knackered expression. That raised a few laughs with them.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Jan 2022)

Well, apparently a new year began while I was sleeping. I will reserve judgement on whether this is a good or bad thing as the new year develops. I am taking my kids so they can join in on the New Year's Day ride at the local trail centre and see their cycling friends (I am still healing from injury, so not riding).


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2022)

The new year is even more wet and windy than the old one.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> It's too late in the evening for me to work out things like that


Its too late in life for me !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2022)

Happy New Year to everyone !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2022)

Ugh! Everything goes beige !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2022)

Has someone been in and decorated the place out in magnolia while we were asleep ? 

Some of those little peeps have been culled as well !

Has there been a coupe?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2022)

Morning all, I woke with the urge to get into the 🚗 and drive to the coast. Then I remembered I don't have a red car. Besides, ''woke'' is probably an exaggeration of my current state of mind.


----------



## dave r (1 Jan 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> The folks round here didn't bother with fireworks on Nov 5th, I think they were saving them for New Year's Eve. It was like the blitz earlier (except prettier). I got some free food from my new Romanian neighbours who had a BBQ. They seem very nice but I struggle to understand them sometimes.



Yes, it was like a WW1 artillery barrage round here, it woke me up, I was not impressed.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2022)

The fireworks went off early in the evening around here . We heard some later but not that many .
I thought ITV's new year celebrations were a bit meagre . We watched s bit of the news and then switched over to the Beeb to watch Big Ben .


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes, it was like a ww1 artillery barrage round here, it woke me up, I was not impressed.



Hardly a sound round here


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Thanks @rockyroller
> It's dry and breazy outside so I will be getting some miles in soon


Ended up with 41 miles
First cuppa went down well


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Have chatted with a friend who is good with electrics, and he says my problem with all the lights running dim is either something in the fuse box or a problem with the actual supply. I'm banking that it's the latter. We sometimes get days where the power isn't great out here in the boonies, but this is longer than usual.


Where I live the mains voltage is pretty stable nowadays but I remember some years ago that it could go down as low as 210 volts when it would normally be 240 volts. It was a bit of a nuisance to put it mildly as it interfered with the running of electric motors and did dim the lights.
Your supplier needs to get this sorted as possibly supplying too many properties or perhaps a business with a high demand.


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2022)

A few of the people I wished happy new year to haven't bothered to reply.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> 45 minutes to go, Happy New Year to you early birds!
> View attachment 624389


Are the bungee cords to stop your rack pack slipping sideways? Mebbe the term you use is different but the elastics across the top of the bag I call bungee cords.
I use them for that purpose as the bag always looks ugly hanging of to one side.


----------



## mybike (1 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> The one in the sitting room had started to flicker, and there's an almighty split down the side of the casing where it goes into the socket.
> 
> Power seems to be really shite here at the moment - everything in the house is running on the dim side and has since yesterday. It's rather annoying.



The quality of LED bulbs is rather variable and some aren't as bright as claimed. This is rather interesting: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klaJqofCsu4


----------



## mybike (1 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Try
> https://www.aldireviewer.com/aldi-toilet-paper/



I'm not sure calling it willow attracts me.


----------



## mybike (1 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Speaking of  - I could use one right now.
> 
> I see some things have changed in here. Why can't things stay the same?



It's either my eyes or everything is turning pink.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2022)

It's raining !


----------



## mybike (1 Jan 2022)

Just another day.


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2022)

It's stopped raining but still quite windy. I'll venture out for a hobble.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2022)

How long will it take to get rid of all the glitter post-Christmas? 

Answers on a postcard, please..


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Are the bungee cords to stop your rack pack slipping sideways?


yes! also to hold my cam-stick & small travel tripod


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2022)

First ride of the year, 1 hour 35 mins with wife. Mild and sunny. Perfect start to 2022.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jan 2022)

3 pkgs of covid home tests arrived in the mail on new year's eve. to hell with 2020, 2021 & 2022! sorry, too negative?


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jan 2022)

When I got up this morning rain was battering on the windows but eventually stopped and it is now a nice sunny but very windy day.
Got out for a short trike run earlier but the sun made it a bit dodgy as shining straight into my eyes and more importantly the eyes of overtaking car drivers. Not many cars about certainly but still a concern.
Since my last trip to this area the potholes seem to have multiplied but with a lack of traffic it was easy enough to dodge them. Lots of large puddles as well after the heavy rain. 
The house has a large bellmouth entrance but this is used by lots of vehicles as a passing place. It thus forms a large mucky puddle at the entrance but there is a bit at one end where I can get the trike round and avoid the mess.
They have tried filling in the holes but they reform pretty quickly and the entrance cannot be made narrower as it would interfere with their own use.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2022)

I watched "The Aftermath" yesterday evening. It was about Hamburg just after the WW2. I normally avoid films about wars. This film was about a few people and just after the war. Not too gory, and not to long either. 

@Reynard 
Hidden away on the television schedules is Montalbano at 10pm this evening on BBC4.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2022)

Grey and dreary here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well.

I am stressed.

At least there is plenty of tea, even if I'm struggling to see what I am doing at times.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2022)

I've tidied the garden and cleaned the Brompton.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jan 2022)

Day one, 2022 my resolution to wake up every day and have a fun day is going exactly to plan so far. 😎


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Where I live the mains voltage is pretty stable nowadays but I remember some years ago that it could go down as low as 210 volts when it would normally be 240 volts. It was a bit of a nuisance to put it mildly as it interfered with the running of electric motors and did dim the lights.
> Your supplier needs to get this sorted as possibly supplying too many properties or perhaps a business with a high demand.



I'm trying to troubleshoot as much as I can before getting on the horn to someone, as any error on my part is likely to be expensive. But all the lights here are running on the dim side - even the ones that plug into sockets rather than fixtures. The kitchen strip light takes an age to start. 

As I have three circuits for lights and one for sockets, the issue is global. With the lights, it's like I've swapped out the bulbs and replaced them all with ones of lower wattage.

The lightbulb in the sitting room failing is coincidental, I think.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2022)

I have been doing more down-sizing. If I start this year, I might complete the task in  five years, or more!

I now have an empty drawer in the filing cabinet. (Even allowing for the fat, but will soon be thin, files). I also have a pile of paper and card to reuse, so only one side has printing. 

Another quiz question for peeps to answer. Why, later in January, will I be sat in the Band Stand in the local park when I not planning to be play a musical instrument?  For clarity, I will not be alone.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have been doing more down-sizing. If I start this year, I might complete the task in  five years, or more!
> 
> I now have an empty drawer in the filing cabinet. (Even allowing for the fat, but will soon be thin, files). I also have a pile of paper and card to reuse, so only one side has printing.
> 
> Another quiz question for peeps to answer. Why, later in January, will I be sat in the Band Stand in the local park when I not planning to be play a musical instrument?  For clarity, I will not be alone.



It's a good place to have a social outside, as there's a roof over your head, but the sides are open to the elements.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2022)

In other news, some Helen Bores, and Rim Proses are in flower in tubs in the back garden. A friend gave me the original Proses ooh.. about a quarter of a century ago. They needed lifting and dividing last autumn, and I temporarily put them in pots. They seem to like that, perhaps they are more sheltered.

The Hellebores can be very attractive. But they often cross-pollimate and you end up with wishy washy colours. This year I will be digging up the drab ones, to be replaced with brighter colours.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's a good place to have a social outside, as there's a roof over your head, but the sides are open to the elements.



Okay, correct, but I will be doing something in particular, rather than just socialise. It is something that you would normally do indoors.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Another quiz question for peeps to answer. Why, later in January, will I be sat in the Band Stand in the local park when I not planning to be play a musical instrument?  For clarity, I will not be alone.


Choir?


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2022)

357 days 'till Christmas.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Choir?


Absolutely not! My singing repetoire begins and ends with "Magic Moments" by Perry Como.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Choir?


How about a knitting group then?


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Okay, correct, but I will be doing something in particular, rather than just socialise. It is something that you would normally do indoors.



Knitting or sewing?


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How about a knitting group then?



Well done! Yes it is a "Craft" group, mainly knittying or crochet. 

No tuition is involved, but hopefully we will gather socially. If it could be in the original location, there would be tea and cake on offer. The organiser is not sure about the social distancing requirements, so decided to choose an outdoor location for people to meet. I spose that if we then want to wander off for tea and cakes, we can do so, but at our own "risk" in established shop(s) geared up for distancing.

I think that organisers of these sort of activities are understandably confused about what peeps can or cannot do, and they want to be very cautious.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Well done! Yes it is a "Craft" group, mainly knittying or crochet.
> 
> No tuition is involved, but hopefully we will gather socially. If it could be in the original location, there would be tea and cake on offer. The organiser is not sure about the social distancing requirements, so decided to choose an outdoor location for people to meet. I spose that if we then want to wander off for tea and cakes, we can do so, but at our own "risk" in established shop(s) geared up for distancing.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 624504


Lovely! Where did you find that?


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2022)

I moff to do more editting and tidying etc, will be back later.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Well done! Yes it is a "Craft" group, mainly knittying or crochet.
> 
> No tuition is involved, but hopefully we will gather socially. If it could be in the original location, there would be tea and cake on offer. The organiser is not sure about the social distancing requirements, so decided to choose an outdoor location for people to meet. I spose that if we then want to wander off for tea and cakes, we can do so, but at our own "risk" in established shop(s) geared up for distancing.
> 
> I think that organisers of these sort of activities are understandably confused about what peeps can or cannot do, and they want to be very cautious.



Why don't you do something picnic-y, with everyone bringing something cakey? And a flask of tea.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Why don't you do something picnic-y, with everyone bringing something cakey? And a flask of tea.



Good idea! We could share small cakes or large biscuits.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Lovely! Where did you find that?


It's an Etsy pattern - https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/738...LTnFO7LrcUGKA6arZpTigNl9NPuEgvRAaArEsEALw_wcB


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm trying to troubleshoot as much as I can before getting on the horn to someone, as any error on my part is likely to be expensive. But all the lights here are running on the dim side - even the ones that plug into sockets rather than fixtures. The kitchen strip light takes an age to start.
> 
> As I have three circuits for lights and one for sockets, the issue is global. With the lights, it's like I've swapped out the bulbs and replaced them all with ones of lower wattage.
> 
> The lightbulb in the sitting room failing is coincidental, I think.


It should not be expensive to check the voltage but better to get that done independent of your service provider. There will probably be two companies involved now as whoever you pay for electricity is probably not the people who actually supply the service.
I had a voltmeter so was able to check this myself but the whole community was affected then.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> It should not be expensive to check the voltage but better to get that done independent of your service provider. There will probably be two companies involved now as whoever you pay for electricity is probably not the people who actually supply the service.
> I had a voltmeter so was able to check this myself but the whole community was affected then.



E-on is who I pay the bills to, but the infrastructure is UK Power Networks, of which Eastern Electricity (as it used to be) is a part.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2022)

Can't believe i have sat and watched about 90 mins of tv
Been another busy but nice day 
Hopefully there won't be fireworks going off all night tonight


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2022)

I have just made myself a


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jan 2022)

Never heard any fireworks last night. I fell asleep listening to the radio.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2022)

I didn't hear any fireworks either. I was watching the Royal Institution Christmas Lectures.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2022)

I picked up loads of soggy burnt cardboard off my lawn that had fluttered down from the sky during last nights barrage..


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2022)

Right, almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to sit down to watch World's Strongest Man.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jan 2022)

I had a huge salad with corn on the cob for my dinner.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2022)

It's almost beer o'clock but I'm drinking another mug of tea. I had a big plate of haddock and chips last night and I still feel bloated from that and last year's booze so I'm passing on the evening meal. I suspect a snack involving crisps and nuts may happen before bedtime.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2022)

Sandwich & xmas pud for me. That's the last of the pud.


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2022)

I have 134 friends on Facebook. 

2 of them died in 2021. 

I have only seen about 5 of the others in person in the past year. A few others I might have messaged occasionally. 

Some of the others I'm not even sure who they are or where I met them now. 

Am tempted to have a cull. Or to just delete Facebook altogether but I like looking at the pictures and other info in some of the groups I belog to.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2022)

I wouldn't delete the Book of Faces...

I use it a fair bit - it's the only way I've been able to keep in touch with friends who live across the other side of the country. Couldn't be doing without Messenger. I've been using various chat software and apps since the early 90s...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I have 134 friends on Facebook.
> 
> 2 of them died in 2021.
> 
> ...


I'm not a big Bacefook lover but my daughter keeps uploading photos of her and the g-kids so if I didn't look on it every now and then I'd miss a lot of their lives. My brother in Canada also uploads a lot of photos so there's another reason. One of these days I'll update my photo - it's with my g-daughter when she was still a baby. She's now at secondary school.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2022)

Quite a while ago, I deleted FB. I rejoined after about a year and just added close friends and family. I have about 30 friends (who are actually friends). Before, I had well over a hundred that I hadn't seen in ages and was never likely to, either. People keep sending requests but I nearly always say no or ignore it. 
I enjoy it much more as it is now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2022)

Yesterday, I had quite a nice ride out on the bicycle. Today, it has turned arctic, snow, ice, and wind.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2022)

A very happy new year to you all.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> A very happy new year to you all.



And to you


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> A very happy new year to you all.


And the same to you too, @Gravity Aided


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2022)

I've made it this far in 2022 without buying any bikes or parts of bikes.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have been doing more down-sizing. If I start this year, I might complete the task in  five years, or more!
> 
> I now have an empty drawer in the filing cabinet. (Even allowing for the fat, but will soon be thin, files). I also have a pile of paper and card to reuse, so only one side has printing.
> 
> *Another quiz question *for peeps to answer. Why, later in January, will I be sat in the Band Stand in the local park when I not planning to be play a musical instrument?  For clarity, I will not be alone.


Protest!
You'll all be on the bandstand to prevent the bulldozer moving in.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> The new year is even more wet and windy than the old one.


I think I saw more sun today than in the whole of December



Oh, and a belated Happy New (and hopefully mundane) New year to all.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I've made it this far in 2022 without buying any bikes or parts of bikes.


You're doing well, just keep it up.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

I have a  and the last shortbread finger.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jan 2022)

We had the Gammon Maz had bought for 'the festive season' for dinner, only one of those round ones but quite large. I cut off the plastic and gave it a Honey and Mustard coating/glaze then poured about a pint of Cider into the roasting tray...................Cooked up lovely, really tender and I made the gravy from the rest of the juices with another 3/4 of a pint of Cider poured into the tin and boiled on the top of the cooker (I've tried bringing it up to the boil in the Oven but that sends the 'roasties' a bit soggy)


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2022)

Tis time for a few miles I think 
50% rain forecast in next hour
Got to feed the cat first though


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2022)

Morning.
It is still dark outside . I think it is dry at the moment but our cars look wet . Rain is forecast for today .
It seem as though what ever direction the wind comes from we get rain now ! Getting a bit P'd off with it !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2022)

We watcheded the new programme on the Beeb last night The Tourist . 2nd part tonight . Why don't you see places like that on Wanted Down Under ?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We watcheded the new programme on the Beeb last night The Tourist . 2nd part tonight . Why don't you see places like that on Wanted Down Under ?


Watched it too. Wasn’t sure if I would like it but it was pretty good. Back on tonight so good night of telly for me as Round the World in 80 days and Call the Midwife are on before it.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Watched it too. Wasn’t sure if I would like it but it was pretty good. Back on tonight so good night of telly for me as Round the World in 80 days and Call the Midwife are on before it.


It is bad enough not remembering where you parked your car let alone losing your memory completely!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2022)

Our Poinsettia is doing well.. No leaves dropping off, yet!


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It is bad enough not remembering where you parked your car let alone losing your memory completely!



I've lost the car three times, once in a car park that had two third floors and twice when I've been directed to an overflow carpark in a field.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2022)

I once lost my car in Torquay. It was a shame I found it, eventually, as it was a bag of Doo-Doo.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It is bad enough not remembering where you parked your car let alone losing your memory completely!





dave r said:


> I've lost the car three times, once in a car park that had two third floors and twice when I've been directed to an overflow carpark in a field.





PeteXXX said:


> I once lost my car in Torquay. It was a shame I found it, eventually, as it was a bag of Doo-Doo.



There's an app for that


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2022)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> There's an app for that


There wasn't even t'internet back then


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2022)

A nice 23 miles earlier very damp underfoot
Pretty sure one puddle was a swimming pool in disguise 
First and second cuppa went down well


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2022)

So much for yesterday's sunshine - the sky has returned to its traditional grey colouring. I think this afternoon may be spent shredding some old paperwork, bills, etc.

Tomorrow is non-recyclable bin day so I must remember to put that out later this evening.


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2022)

I wonder when the rainy season finishes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I wonder when the rainy season finishes.


Does it?


----------



## midlife (2 Jan 2022)

Going to take the Xmas tree and decorations down today


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2022)

I will take the cards down tomorrow, and then gradually start to pack away the decorations. It is not because there are so many, but lots of them have been collected over the years, and I like to pack them carefully, rather than just fling them in a box.

Flinging things in boxes is not really my  as it were.


----------



## midlife (2 Jan 2022)

Nope, just fling the tat back in the box here lol


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I wonder when the rainy season finishes.


when we get the next ice age?


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2022)

I have wandered around the garden a bit. It is extremely soggyfied. As the soil is very heavy clay, it does not help if I walk across such wet ground. I have added boatloads of (home-made) compost to improve the drainage etc, but even so, tis heavy, and can dry out to the consistency of concrete. In the summer, strangely, below that inch or so of concrete it retains water reasonably well. 

On a lighter note, as a change from editing files, I have been looking at the sewing projects that I have started and not quite finished. Two just need a hem finishing, or mending. One garment is made from fabric that frays very easily, so that is fiddley. That might become a long wide scarf, if the fabric does not start behaving. One blouse went completely wrong, but they say you learn from your mistakes. 

I have a penchant for altering garments. You can easily find clothes in Charity shops in lovely material and lots of it. Maxi skirts in small sizes can be altered and made into a skirt for a person who does not remotely resemble a Model on the catwalk. Yes, I do watch "Sewing Bee". It is one of the few programmes of that genre that I watch.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2022)

Dry with a bit of sunshine and a brisk wind.
Out on trike for a spin while the roads are still quiet. Misjudged the traffic timing from Connel Bridge lights ( again ) but only about a dozen came past in convoy and all gave plenty of clearance. 
Back through the campsite and past the airfield where there is a nasty steep but very short climb on to the cyclepath again. Strange looking sight on the airfield which looks to be a folded aeroplane.
Time for lunch.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2022)

Posting photos seems to fox me now since the changes.
I suppose I may get it right sometime.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2022)

@tyred 

I do not use Facebook very much. This town has a "Community" page. 

There is also "X town" waste exchange. Not really "waste" more like large items that people might want to exchange for something else, but usually they are happy to give things away. 

Community Cupboard has a page. This gives the current opening times, the "excess" food that would otherwise go to waste. It also lists the items they are short of for the "Food Bank" section. It is not really a food bank as proscribed by the Trussell Trust. The Cupboard has more flexibility, in some ways, as it is a small organisation. 

I also keep in touch with some people who were on Cyclechat, but have moved on to other things.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Dry with a bit of sunshine and a brisk wind.
> Out on trike for a spin while the roads are still quiet. Misjudged the traffic timing from Connel Bridge lights ( again ) but only about a dozen came past in convoy and all gave plenty of clearance.
> Back through the campsite and past the airfield where there is a nasty steep but very short climb on to the cyclepath again. Strange looking sight on the airfield which looks to be a folded aeroplane.
> Time for lunch.
> View attachment 624626


I thought that was your new super duper Christmas trike!!


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I thought that was your new super duper Christmas trike!!


Looking at that again it does not look like a folded plane but perhaps it is meant to be like that.
Need to find an expert as my knowledge of aeroplanes is zilch.


----------



## midlife (2 Jan 2022)

Plane looks like a powered glider


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

Mild and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. 

But it is a bit cooler than it has been in recent days. I have not had the oil radiators or the fire on since Wednesday, but I might put the radiators on later as the temperature is going to start to drop overnight again.

I slept better, but I am still rather stressy over the whole electric thing. I sometimes wish there was someone to do the Adulting for me. Just to give me a break, like.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jan 2022)

midlife said:


> Plane looks like a powered glider


Doesn't a powered glider just make it a plane? 🙄


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2022)

midlife said:


> Plane looks like a powered glider


Surely that is a contradiction. 
There is a gliding club there also but they have a large and secure looking shed.
As said earlier I know nothing about gliders or small planes.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2022)

Our lunch time guests are late


----------



## pawl (2 Jan 2022)

Christmas tree take down yesterday Decoration’s packed away Christmas cards dumped.Non of your twelfth night nonsense when Mrs p has her clear up head on👧👧👧


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2022)

I managed to get out on my bike and do my first ride of the new year . I took advantage of a dry spell this morning to deliver Christmas presents over to my brother . It was 2 bottles of alcohol .Despite the weight and head wind I managed to set a fast time for the ride . I managed to get there and back before the rain started . I managed 15 to 18 mph average for the 12 mile ride . A lay off seems to have worked wonders .
I had to go along to our Tesco garage to get some bread after my ride so I walked . On my way back it started raining . It is still raining now .


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

Time for some luncheon. I am not very hungry. I hate being stressed.


----------



## midlife (2 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Doesn't a powered glider just make it a plane? 🙄



Motor glider according to wiki.... 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor_glider


----------



## mybike (2 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> It should not be expensive to check the voltage but better to get that done independent of your service provider. There will probably be two companies involved now as whoever you pay for electricity is probably not the people who actually supply the service.
> I had a voltmeter so was able to check this myself but the whole community was affected then.



Always a good idea to turn as much on as possible when measuring the voltage. If there's a bad joint the voltage drop will be more noticeable. At a guess, Reynard is fed overhead, possibly with a transformer on the last pole. I wonder if the lights dim when a kettle or electric heater is switched on.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2022)

Well well Midlife seems to have nailed it.
The thing I saw is near enough one of the pictures shown and so is a powered glider almost certainly.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

I had some fruit loaf with cheese, plus a tangerine and two


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have wandered around the garden a bit. It is extremely soggyfied. As the soil is very heavy clay, it does not help if I walk across such wet ground. I have added boatloads of (home-made) compost to improve the drainage etc, but even so, tis heavy, and can dry out to the consistency of concrete. In the summer, strangely, below that inch or so of concrete it retains water reasonably well.
> 
> On a lighter note, as a change from editing files, I have been looking at the sewing projects that I have started and not quite finished. Two just need a hem finishing, or mending. One garment is made from fabric that frays very easily, so that is fiddley. That might become a long wide scarf, if the fabric does not start behaving. One blouse went completely wrong, but they say you learn from your mistakes.
> 
> I have a penchant for altering garments. You can easily find clothes in Charity shops in lovely material and lots of it. Maxi skirts in small sizes can be altered and made into a skirt for a person who does not remotely resemble a Model on the catwalk. Yes, I do watch "Sewing Bee". It is one of the few programmes of that genre that I watch.


My mother was a seamstress and during the war years seemed to have a procession of women passing through the house as she altered and made garments. I remember getting a variety of jackets made for school. She made garments from oddments and later from swathes of new material. She made my wife's wedding dress and my then fiance remarked that it was a good thing that she had to get it altered several times as she was losing weight round the waist rather than expanding.
I was also taught how to sew properly as well as darn socks which came in useful in later life.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> Always a good idea to turn as much on as possible when measuring the voltage. If there's a bad joint the voltage drop will be more noticeable. At a guess, Reynard is fed overhead, possibly with a transformer on the last pole. I wonder if the lights dim when a kettle or electric heater is switched on.



Yes, it's an overhead feed. I'm on a spur of sorts, as most of the houses are on the other side of the road. My nearest neighbour on this side is nearly a mile away. The only underground bit is the 12-ish feet between the pole and the house.

And no, the lights don't dim when I turn on other things, as they're on separate circuits.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I've lost the car three times, once in a car park that had two third floors and twice when I've been directed to an overflow carpark in a field.


Friends of mine were exhibiting at the Exhibition Centre in Birmingham and during the day there was a heavy fall of snow.
Cue lots of people wandering around wiping snow off number plates to locate their cars at stopping time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2022)

I've just been for a walk on the south coast. I took special notice of where I parked the car so that I wouldn't lose it. I stopped for a coffee and a toastie on the way back and even managed to enjoy a Costa coffee. The toastie was disappointing though.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jan 2022)

Day two and nearly 50 miles so far this year. This waking up and having fun lark is very enjoyable.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just been for a walk on the south coast. I took special notice of where I parked the car so that I wouldn't lose it. I stopped for a coffee and a toastie on the way back and even managed to enjoy a Costa coffee. The toastie was disappointing though.



Not enough cheese? Soggy? Tasteless?


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not enough cheese? Soggy? Tasteless?


It's from Costa! Expensive but meh!


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> It's from Costa! Expensive but meh!



Mmmmm, well I tend to avoid such places when out and about. I'm the sort of person who takes her own pack-up.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, well I tend to avoid such places when out and about. I'm the sort of person who takes her own pack-up.


Pack up for me every time too. Why spend the money when you have the stuff at home and it is made exactly how I like it. The only exception being a sandwich shop in Whitstable that does a divine avocado and halloumi on brown bread.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Pack up for me every time too. Why spend the money when you have the stuff at home and it is made exactly how I like it. The only exception being a sandwich shop in Whitstable that does a divine avocado and halloumi on brown bread.



McDonalds is one of the few exceptions for me. I know it's not brilliant, but it's reliable, you can get hot drinks at a sensible price, you can bum park, and there's a loo.

My standard pack-up tends to be a cheese and chutney sandwich, a bag of crisps, a tesco's own brand version of a kit kat, some nuts and dried fruit, plus a tangerine and a banana. And depending on the weather etc, either a 750ml bidon of water or a flask of tea.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not enough cheese? Soggy? Tasteless?


It was a sausage and onion chutney toastie. Not enough cheese and the chutney was very sweet with virtually no vinegary tang to it. I reckon chutneys should have something of a sweet and sour thing going.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> McDonalds is one of the few exceptions for me. I know it's not brilliant, but it's reliable, you can get hot drinks at a sensible price, you can bum park, and there's a loo.
> 
> My standard pack-up tends to be a cheese and chutney sandwich, a bag of crisps, a tesco's own brand version of a kit kat, some nuts and dried fruit, plus a tangerine and a banana. And depending on the weather etc, either a 750ml bidon of water or a flask of tea.


Not dissimilar bar the tangerine. I would have to on the point of starvation before giving McD's any money though I'm afraid.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It was a sausage and onion chutney toastie. Not enough cheese and the chutney was very sweet with virtually no vinegary tang to it. I reckon chutneys should have something of a sweet and sour thing going.



Ah, my perennial bugbear with commercial preserves - not just chutneys. They are just so achingly sweet.

Ergo I make my own. And yes, I do like the sweet-sour thing going on as well. I also like a bit of "oomph" so tend to use chilli and ginger as well.

I also confess to having won first prizes in produce shows for my chutneys and marmalades.  Although mum once trumped me and went overall Best in Show with her raspberry jelly...


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Not dissimilar bar the tangerine. I would have to on the point of starvation before giving McD's any money though I'm afraid.



It's more the affordable  and the sit down where McDonalds scores for me.


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2022)

I got drenched when out on my walk.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I got drenched when out on my walk.


That'll be the rain wot did it.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

It's raining here too.

I need another


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2022)

I'm drinking hot chocolate in Welwyn Garden City. 
I get paid to do this, you know 😎


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> My mother was a seamstress and during the war years seemed to have a procession of women passing through the house as she altered and made garments. I remember getting a variety of jackets made for school. She made garments from oddments and later from swathes of new material. She made my wife's wedding dress and my then fiance remarked that it was a good thing that she had to get it altered several times as she was losing weight round the waist rather than expanding.
> I was also taught how to sew properly as well as darn socks which came in useful in later life.



I have replaced zips in trousers, and "turned" a collar. 

Yes I agree, it is very useful to sew properly or even just sew on buttons and darn socks.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

I have a  and one of those Mr Kipling winter whirl things.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Not dissimilar bar the tangerine. I would have to on the point of starvation before giving McD's any money though I'm afraid.



Same here really, I have been in McD's a total of three times in my life. 

The first visit, in England, it was someone else who chose to go there. I just had coffee.

Second visit, Dusseldorf, at a very busy lunchtime, it was the only place that was not extremely expensive or already packed with people.

Third visit was in Basle. If you try to get a meal about 7pm in Basel, there is very expensive places or McD's. Sadly I had totally forgotten that if you have your passport with you and can access the French side of the station, that is where to go. Blame it on tiredness after travelling all day from Waterloo.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

I wasn't allowed to eat fast food while growing up, so if I could sneak out and have a McDonalds, then I would. Pocket money allowing, of course. And forbidden fruit (or food) always tastes better...

Now I'm not so fussed, but it's an affordable bite to eat, especially if you go for their "wrap of the day" - and as @Speicher says, they're often open when other places aren't.


----------



## mybike (2 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Well well Midlife seems to have nailed it.
> The thing I saw is near enough one of the pictures shown and so is a powered glider almost certainly.


https://www.airport-data.com/aircraft/G-BZYT.html

No picture, sadly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2022)

So, it appears that McD's can be both first and last - first aid food and last resort.


----------



## midlife (2 Jan 2022)

Fray Bentos "all day breakfast" pie for tea, never had one before so not sure what to have it with.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

midlife said:


> Fray Bentos "all day breakfast" pie for tea, never had one before so not sure what to have it with.



Hmm... They should be filed in the same category as an Amblongus pie.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2022)

The "chutney" I had with some left-over turkey was "Caramelised Red Onion Chutney" from Waitrose. Very nice, sharp but no overly "vinegary" taste.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, well I tend to avoid such places when out and about. I'm the sort of person who takes her own pack-up.


We do unless it's fish and chips .


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jan 2022)

midlife said:


> Fray Bentos "all day breakfast" pie for tea, never had one before so not sure what to have it with.


A medical crash cart on standby perhaps?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> The "chutney" I had with some left-over turkey was "Caramelised Red Onion Chutney" from Waitrose. Very nice, sharp but no overly "vinegary" taste.



A good chutney needs to be tangy, not vinegary. Usually, that's achieved by letting the chutney mature for at least a month prior to use.

I have made chutney from things like gooseberries and morello cherries, but they were sour to the point of being inedible. Likewise, I found a banana chutney to be much too sweet. You tend to hit the sweet spot (!) when it comes to chutney with things like tomatoes, apples, stone fruit (apricots, peaches, nectarines), onion, and pineapple.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> https://www.airport-data.com/aircraft/G-BZYT.html
> 
> No picture, sadly.


Good work. Thanks.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

Cats fed.

I'm going for the lazy option of soup & sandwiches in a bit. And there's some cake.


----------



## pawl (2 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have replaced zips in trousers, and "turned" a collar.
> 
> Yes I agree, it is very useful to sew properly or even just sew on buttons and darn socks.






Does anyone darn socks these days I remember my mum darning my woolly socks.She had a mushroom shaped thing she pushed down the sock .Can’t remember what it was called Think it was darning something or other.Made darning easier Darning probably went out when synthetics came in


----------



## pawl (2 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I wasn't allowed to eat fast food while growing up, so if I could sneak out and have a McDonalds, then I would. Pocket money allowing, of course. And forbidden fruit (or food) always tastes better...
> 
> Now I'm not so fussed, but it's an affordable bite to eat, especially if you go for their "wrap of the day" - and as @Speicher says, they're often open when other places aren't.





Wimpy bars were the fast food choice in my youth Burger followed by Apple pie and cream


----------



## pawl (2 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and one of those Mr Kipling winter whirl things.


He does make exceedingly good cakes Or so the adverts say


----------



## dave r (2 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Does anyone darn socks these days I remember my mum darning my woolly socks.She had a mushroom shaped thing she pushed down the sock .Can’t remember what it was called Think it was darning something or other.Made darning easier Darning probably went out when synthetics came in



We don't, socks are cheap and last for several years, we just replace them when they're too knackered.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> He does make exceedingly good cakes Or so the adverts say



I actually find them on the sweet side for my taste, but since I only paid 25p a box on yellow sticker, I'm not going to complain.

Wouldn't pay the full whack for them though.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

Had tomato soup, smoked mackerel pate on toast and then raspberries for afters.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> So much for yesterday's sunshine - the sky has returned to its traditional grey colouring. I think this afternoon may be spent shredding some old paperwork, bills, etc.
> 
> Tomorrow is non-recyclable bin day so I must remember to put that out later this evening.


Did you make the most of this years summer?


----------



## Moon bunny (2 Jan 2022)

I have just washed my work uniform for the last time.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Looking at that again it does not look like a folded plane but perhaps it is meant to be like that.
> Need to find an expert as my knowledge of aeroplanes is zilch.


'ave a gander
2001 Iniziative Industriali Italiane Sky Arrow 650 T
https://www.airport-data.com/aircraft/G-BZVT.html


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Well well Midlife seems to have nailed it.
> The thing I saw is near enough one of the pictures shown and so is a powered glider almost certainly.


Close, but not quite
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/3I_Sky_Arrow


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you make the most of this years summer?


Was that the time when the greyness was warmer?

And before anybody asks - yes I did remember to put the bin out front ready for emptying.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Was that the time when the greyness was warmer?
> 
> And before anybody asks - yes I did remember to put the bin out front ready for emptying.


That was the sunniness you mentioned.

Bin collection on a Bank Holiday?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Does anyone darn socks these days I remember my mum darning my woolly socks.She had a mushroom shaped thing she pushed down the sock .Can’t remember what it was called Think it was darning something or other.Made darning easier Darning probably went out when synthetics came in


The one chez marmoset was called a darning mushroom. I've never tried darning mushrooms personally. Copious butter, herbs and garlic works just great though.

Though, if the holes in your sock are because the shoes are too tight, toestools would be a better name.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

Time to think about a  and MOTD


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time to think about a  and MOTD


Good call. I think even Leeds managed to score some goals.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Wimpy bars were the fast food choice in my youth Burger followed by Apple pie and cream


There's been a Wimpy in Felixstowe since goodness knows when. It was where my mum used to me & my sister as children for a treat. We used to share a knickerbocker glory.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> That was the sunniness you mentioned.
> 
> *Bin collection on a Bank Holiday?*


Yep - recycling was collected last Monday (Christmas Day Public Holiday) and non-recycling tomorrow (New Year's Day Public Holiday). I have to work as well.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2022)

Tea today was pasta & meatballs followed by half a chocolate Santa.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Yep - recycling was collected last Monday (Christmas Day Public Holiday) and non-recycling tomorrow (New Year's Day Public Holiday). I have to work as well.


Last Monday was Boxing Day.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Tea today was pasta & meatballs followed by half a chocolate Santa.



Did you empty out all the choccy Santas from Lidl on clearance?


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Good call. I think even Leeds managed to score some goals.



I rather noticed they did. 

We was robbed yesterday.


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Does anyone darn socks these days I remember my mum darning my woolly socks.She had a mushroom shaped thing she pushed down the sock .Can’t remember what it was called Think it was darning something or other.Made darning easier Darning probably went out when synthetics came in


Not exactly darn in the traditional sense as I wouldn't know how but if I see a small hole starting to develop in a sock I would sew it up and stop it developing into a big hole. It only takes a few minutes to do so.

My granny used to darn socks using a huge 200W light bulb inside it. No posh darning implements here!


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2022)

It's time to visit the Land of Nod using the Invacar invalid carriage.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> It's time to visit the Land of Nod using the Invacar invalid carriage.


Just make certain you've your passport to hand at "The Border".


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Did you empty out all the choccy Santas from Lidl on clearance?


Nothing much at Lidl this year, but this was from Aldi and only 49p. Unfortunately I had filled my backpack with food for work next week and there was only just room for the one and it only got started as it was already broken when I got home 

I may have to go back tomorrow and get some more.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Nothing much at Lidl this year, but this was from Aldi and only 49p. Unfortunately I had filled my backpack with food for work next week and there was only just room for the one and it only got started as it was already broken when I got home
> 
> I may have to go back tomorrow and get some more.



Tesco was a bust this year as well. All they had left were some sweets that I'm not overly keen on. Although I did stock up on nuts and the dried fruit selections that were on clearance.

Hope a return trip proves fruitful


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Last Monday was Boxing Day.


Nope, Boxing Day was Sunday the 26th. Monday the 27th was the Public Holiday in lieu of Christmas Day and Tuesday 28th was the Public Holiday in lieu of Boxing Day.

Anyhow, time for a second 🍺and to finish the chocolate Santa.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Nope, Boxing Day was Sunday the 26th. Monday the 27th was the Public Holiday in lieu of Christmas Day and Tuesday 28th was the Public Holiday in lieu of Boxing Day.
> 
> Anyhow, time for a second 🍺and to finish the chocolate Santa.


Christmas Sunday put Boxing Day to the 27th December last year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2022)

My rule is Boxing Day follows immediately after Christmas Day. What the public/bank holiday people work out between them is another - but secondary - matter.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2022)

_"In the United Kingdom, if Christmas Day falls on a Saturday, 26 December is sometimes referred to as "Christmas Sunday", and Boxing Day moves to 27 December."_


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2022)

Never mind that. I'm off in search of another 

There is also one min spy left in the box.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jan 2022)

sign of the times. at least, it's negative


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> _"In the United Kingdom, if Christmas Day falls on a Saturday, 26 December is sometimes referred to as "Christmas Sunday", and Boxing Day moves to 27 December."_


Saint Steven is always commemorated on the 26th, though.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2022)

I have spent the evening discussing late 70s sports prototypes at Le Mans with a friend on the Book of Faces. He is an expert on the subject, and I needed to pick his brain for a plot thread / character I'm working on. It was very illuminating.  But now it's time for bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2022)

Last lot of festive miles just about to be started


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Nope, Boxing Day was Sunday the 26th. Monday the 27th was the Public Holiday in lieu of Christmas Day and Tuesday 28th was the Public Holiday in lieu of Boxing Day.
> 
> Anyhow, time for a second 🍺and to finish the chocolate Santa.


Or a Maz put it we seem to have had a fortnight of Sundays


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Jan 2022)

Its grey out this morning, just made myself breakfast in bed and will go hunting for the photo competition after a shower.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have spent the evening discussing late 70s sports prototypes at Le Mans with a friend on the Book of Faces. He is an expert on the subject, and I needed to pick his brain for a plot thread / character I'm working on. It was very illuminating.  But now it's time for bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Will there be a car chase around Le Man's circuit for 24 hrs with the police cars giving chase ?


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2022)

Seems to be windy and a bit wet again. 

Physio exercises done, time to eat some Shreddies


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2022)

Morning. 
Grey here but dry at the moment .
I'm all at sevens and eights when it comes to what day it is . I woke up around 3 this morning thinking it was Wednesday ! I blame the TV and the programming as I have no reference for what day it is .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> Not exactly darn in the traditional sense as I wouldn't know how but if I see a small hole starting to develop in a sock I would sew it up and stop it developing into a big hole. It only takes a few minutes to do so.
> 
> My granny used to darn socks using a huge 200W light bulb inside it. No posh darning implements here!


Did she have to wear sunglasses ?


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2022)

I accidentally closed all the tabs on my browser.


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2022)

Apparently my non-existent McAfee account has expired


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2022)

For the first time in two years I've just bought tickets to a concert (in May)

I hope it will actually go ahead now and not end up with more Covid restrictions somewhere along the line.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2022)

Well! The Tourist got me really confused last night ! 

I think I would be happier if it was set in Ramsey Street .


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> Apparently my non-existent McAfee account has expired


And mine .

Nice 23 miles earlier. 
Second cuppa just went down well. 
Shopping delivery due today


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2022)

Shopping has been done. Outside decorations are about to be taken down, but, more importantly, coffee is being drinked.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jan 2022)

ugh Monday already?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> _"In the United Kingdom, if Christmas Day falls on a Saturday, 26 December is sometimes referred to as "Christmas Sunday", and Boxing Day moves to 27 December."_


Curses! If having my Boxing Day immediately after Christmas Day means I'm going to have to spend it alone at some point in the future, so be it.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Curses! If having my Boxing Day immediately after Christmas Day means I'm going to have to spend it alone at some point in the future, so be it.


You could have two of them.


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2022)

The rain has continued to get even heavier. It looks like I will have to postpone my morning perambulation. 

I can't use crutches and use an umbrella!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Jan 2022)

Some smarty pants came up with this :

PROCAFFINATING , definition "The tendency not to start anything until you have had a cup of coffee"

Don't you just love the English language


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Jan 2022)

@Reynard - Apologies if you have already seen this but I thought you might be interested:


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2022)

I've been trimming the dead stalks off my assorted lavender bushes.. 
My hands smell like an old ladies knicker drawer!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You could have two of them.


As my principal Boxing Day activity is digesting I have no need of a second one.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> As my principal Boxing Day activity is digesting I have no need of a second one.


Eat slower!


----------



## Speicher (3 Jan 2022)

For those who get muddled up by Bank Holidays, have you noticed there is no Bank Holiday at the end of May?

It is in June and there are two of them. 
Thursday 2nd June - Late May Bank Holiday
Friday 3rd June - The Queen's Platinum Jubilee


----------



## Speicher (3 Jan 2022)

In other news Bump has not yet arrived. Yes, I can call it Bump because that is what the prospective Granddad calls him. 
The parents have chosen a name, but it is top secret at present. 

When I have been employed as Staff of a "new" cat, I have waited a few days or more, to decide on the new name. The exception was Bob. He arrived at the age of about eight months, it was obvious that the name suited him (always bobbing about).

Obviously it is different with human children.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> For those who get muddled up by Bank Holidays, have you noticed there is no Bank Holiday at the end of May?
> 
> It is in June and there are two of them.
> Thursday 2nd June - Late May Bank Holiday
> Friday 3rd June - The Queen's Platinum Jubilee


Moved from Monday to Thursday to get a four day weekend.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2022)

Grey, breezy and noticeably on the chilly side here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, but still feel ridiculously tired and stressed.

Anyways, I called the power networks peeps and I have logged the fault and received a job number. That was a bit of a palaver, as for some reason, the keypad on my landline phone couldn't go through the options menu you have to go to before speaking to someone, so I had to use my mobile. The signal here keeps doing the hokey cokey, and I got cut off halfway through the call. So I drove to the village and made the call from there.

I am going to have some luncheon in a moment, and then spend the rest of the afternoon working on my writing project. I am looking forward to exploring the websites my friend directed me to last night. I think I will choose a Chevron as the car for this particular character.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> @Reynard - Apologies if you have already seen this but I thought you might be interested:




No, I haven't see that. Sounds interesting. Thanks for flagging it up


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jan 2022)

Another dry day with no wind but having a rest day.
The ferry to Coll and Tiree is having problems. Unable to berth at Coll because of high winds so continuing on to try Tiree and if successful there will have another try for Coll on the way back. I have often been into Coll in my own boats but would not fancy taking a large ferry in with bad weather. No room for error.
Any passengers for these islands have to be prepared to be taken back to Oban for another try on another day.
We complain about ferries to Mull but generally if the boats are not full of unspeakable tourists we can travel most days with reasonable confidence. Just keep an eye on the weather forecast.
Got taken into Oban for a haircut at the Turkish Barber as it was the only one open.
A car on the A85 at bad bends with double white lines abandoned. No hazards on and drivers window open but nobody to be seen. When we came back it was surrounded by police cars. It all looks very dodgy.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I called the power networks peeps and I have logged the fault and received a job number. That was a bit of a palaver, as for some reason, the keypad on my landline phone couldn't go through the options menu you have to go to before speaking to someone, so I had to use my mobile. The signal here keeps doing the hokey cokey, and I got cut off halfway through the call. So I drove to the village and made the call from there.
> 
> I am going to have some luncheon in a moment, and then spend the rest of the afternoon working on my writing project. I am looking forward to exploring the websites my friend directed me to last night. I think I will choose a Chevron as the car for this particular character.


Very often, when I need to press 2 or 4 or whatever for one of umpty-two options, the first press does not register on the phone. Pressing it twice gives the number, and then it shows on the screen. I was told once by someone (very helpful) that lots of people have this problem with their landline.


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> As my principal Boxing Day activity is digesting I have no need of a second one.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Jan 2022)

I bought two books on foraging today with my gift card from Waterstones books.


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2022)

Still pouring rain. The patio is slightly flooded as the drain is struggling to cope 

Looks like I'm having an enforced rest day.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2022)

I had some pork pie, a slice of toast with the last of the smoked mackerel pate, a peach, a tangerine and two  for luncheon.

Have also moved a load of cut firewood into the garage. The strip lights in the garage are also a bit dim, and the yellow colour cast is godawful. It's like I'm wearing those yellow anti-glare glasses...


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2022)

Just had a call on the dog & bone.

Power company people will be here in about an hour.


----------



## midlife (3 Jan 2022)

Sat here listening to the rain...


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2022)

Power company bods have been and gone. It's not the supply, as I'm getting the full 240 volts coming in at the meter.

So it's the bit between the meter and the fuse box that's causing the issue. Probably the breaker that kills off the supply entirely.

Next job on the agenda. Find a decent sparky. The guy I used to have has retired and moved away, and the mate who can do it is shielding again thanks to Omicron.

The universe is having far too much fun at my expense.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Its grey out this morning, just made myself breakfast in bed and will go hunting for the photo competition after a shower.


hope that's not like "Kramer" making a salad in the shower ...

View: https://youtu.be/NMQTg4Y0YT0


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been trimming the dead stalks off my assorted lavender bushes..
> My hands smell like an old ladies knicker drawer!!


thanks ... some things can't be unheard


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> thanks ... some things can't be unheard


Don't start wondering how he got to know what old ladies' knicker drawers smell like....


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2022)

The cats have just been fed. (Felix AGAIL with tuna)

Soon it will be time to feed me.

P.S. I love the smell of lavender.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Don't start wondering how he got to know what old ladies' knicker drawers smell like....


Man of the world.. Been there, done that...


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2022)

Anybody seen my parcel with a couple of security lights ?


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Jan 2022)

Nope afraid not. I will keep my eyes open though.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody seen my parcel with a couple of security lights ?



Sorry, no...


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> For the first time in two years I've just bought tickets to a concert (in May)
> 
> I hope it will actually go ahead now and not end up with more Covid restrictions somewhere along the line.


I've currently got tickets for 16 gigs between late January and early June - some of which have been rolled over since the first lockdown.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody seen my parcel with a couple of security lights ?


Why would your parcel have need of lights? Does it scare easily.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why would your parcel have need of lights? Does it scare easily.


To stop it getting lost in the dark after all it's not a ninja


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2022)

Had tomato soup, sausage rolls, half a lemon drizzle muffin (I'll finish it later) and a bowl of raspberries.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Jan 2022)

Finally got to the last big stage of the unpacking since moving house: the garage. 

It’s taken a lot of sorting, and while it’s not yet finished, I feel I’ve made a great start. Hoping to do more either tomorrow or Wednesday as I’m not yet back at work. 

Definitely a great feeling of satisfaction!


----------



## Badger_Boom (3 Jan 2022)

Bought a head torch after a couple of unplanned (poorly timed) walks up muddy paths in pitch darkness with the hound.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2022)

I'm thirsty.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm thirsty.


Do you have a kettle?


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you have a kettle?



Of course


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Of course


Well, I've got a wine here but I think a tea might be just the job for you.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, I've got a wine here but I think a tea might be just the job for you.



Yup, a nice big mug of English Breakfast


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2022)

We have snow!


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2022)

I have a Lexicat on my lap.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> We have snow!


We have some of that here, too. It got down to 3F (-16C) overnight.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2022)

There was a fly floating in my 

Have ditched that and made a fresh cup.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2022)

Time to toddle off the six feet to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jan 2022)

My daughter's new bed is arriving today. I received the email informing me of the fact at 10 PM last night. It's a good job I'm not at work today. Although it does mean I have to dismantle her old bed and take it to the recycling centre. I have a few other things to throw away too so I can make the trip worthwhile.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Jan 2022)

Just goes to show that riding a bicycle can deliver far more than you might expect 
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...-broke-jaw-mary-roy-michigan-st-louis-married


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2022)

Morning y'all
Back to work for me today 
Oh well it's a short week


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2022)

Still very stormy by the sounds of it. 

I have physio this morning.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jan 2022)

It's a wee bit nippy outside: 2℃. It's not forecast to warm up much either.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2022)

Morning.
I have fed Georgie and he has gone back out . We had a bit of a cuddle before breakfast ,a bit of a ball game and lost it under a cupboard ! 
I have looked out of a window and it looks dark and wet .

Not sure if I will go to the men's shed meeting this afternoon.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2022)

I wonder if Ernie will be visiting tomorrow.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2022)

I'm picking my grandson up soon and bringing him and his bike back here so we can give it a wash & fettle. 
Well then, obviously, need to go out on a test ride by the river to drink hot chocolate and eat sweets 😎


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2022)

The physioterrorist is happy with my progress and says she will be getting me to have a go on an exercise bike on my next appointment


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2022)

We just had a rainbow. A magpie landed on a tree top in front of it. I went to get a camera and the magpie flew off and the rainbow faded so you'll just have to imagine it. We now have menacing clouds over London. There's a bin lorry down below.


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2022)

There's a strange orange orb appearing in the sky and the sky has changed from normal grey to a shade of light blue

I must go for a walk and have a better look at this strange phenomenon.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Jan 2022)

Happy Tuesday, stay warm! Brrr!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jan 2022)

It’s raining and temps have dropped quite a lot. hoping it’ll be dry after lunch, so I can get in a more pleasant walk in today.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Jan 2022)

Current weather conditions here in SW France , dry with high thin clouds in a mostly blue sky. Temp. 18.7 c, 
I promise not to keep doing this if it annoys y'all


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Current weather conditions here in SW France , dry with high thin clouds in a mostly blue sky. Temp. 18.7 c,
> I promise not to keep doing this if it annoys y'all


We have lovely grey sky here. Similar colour to which people like their new cars to be !


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2022)

There are lots of very grey hills round here, two shades darker than the sky just above them. Yes, I know the sky is not "just" above the hills, it is miles, or thereabouts, above the hills.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jan 2022)

Daughter's old bed dismantled and taken to the recycling centre with some other rubbish I had ready to go. New bed won't arrive before 3 PM at the earliest, but everything is ready. And as a divan, the new bed should take approximately 30 seconds to put together  Not like her old one which took me about 30 minutes to dismantle with its 1,001 pieces  It took far longer to build it in the first place...


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2022)

Chilly, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well. It took me a long time to drop off, and then what sleep I did get wasn't restful. I have spent the morning making notes for my writing project. I have also washed three face masks.

I have been invited to judge at a big all breed cat show at the end of April, but I am undecided. At the moment, you can barely plan for next week, never mind three and a half months down the line. It is also on a Sunday rather than the more usual Saturday, and it clashes with both the Emilia Romagna GP and with the opening BTCC meeting. Oops...

The added issue is that mum lives with me and is clinically vulnerable, mainly due to her age. And as mum is the only family I've got left...

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2022)

I've decided that the best way to stop biscuits going soft or losing their flavour is to eat them all in one sitting.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I've decided that the best way to stop biscuits going soft or losing their flavour is to eat them all in one sitting.


Have you got a biscuit tin, or two? One for plain biskits and one for biskits with a cream filling.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2022)

BT are creating a lot of interest around here lately . The other day we had the vans back for them to put up some more wires . They came again the next day with 3 vans and tightened up the cables . This morning 2 vans arrived and they connected up another cable and left it in a roll tied to the pole . Just now we had a chap walking around with what looks like a fishing rod . I suppose it is to check the height of the cables .


----------



## mybike (4 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Very often, when I need to press 2 or 4 or whatever for one of umpty-two options, the first press does not register on the phone. Pressing it twice gives the number, and then it shows on the screen. I was told once by someone (very helpful) that lots of people have this problem with their landline.



It sounds like you need a new phone.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2022)

Time for lunch time stroll out in the cold


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2022)

Nippy out, taken the outside Christmas Lights down in my lunch break. Conservatory was all 'shuffled' about over the break, and I'm now sat in a different position - laptop and monitors taking over the dining table again. On a plus note, I received a second 'soundcore motion boom' speaker this morning and both are now 'linked' for full stereo sound (birthday pressie).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jan 2022)

Been for a walk round local lake. It’s cold enough for a beanie again.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2022)

Feel a bit better after having some lunch. Wholemeal toast with pate, a persimmon, a tangerine and two 

I need to fill the wood bins in the house and clean the litter trays, and then I shall turn my notes and mental musings, or at least attempt to, into some actual writing.

There is a new series of Antiques Road Trip at tea time.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Have you got a biscuit tin, or two? One for plain biskits and one for biskits with a cream filling.



That reminds me, I need to fill the biscuit barrel, as it's empty.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2022)

Lovely 8 mile ride with No 1 grandson.. 
It was a bit nippy @ 3° C but we soon warmed up..


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> That reminds me, I need to fill the biscuit barrel, as it's empty.



I try not to buy biskits, as they all get eaten too quickly. 

It may only be the long-term residents of this thread that spell "Biskits" that way. I think it may have been @Chuffy who started the trend.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> I try not to buy biskits, as they all get eaten too quickly.
> 
> It may only be the long-term residents of this thread that spell "Biskits" that way. I think it may have been @Chuffy who started the trend.



I'm fine - as long as I don't actually open a packet. Then they just seem to mysteriously disappear... 

Thanks to this thread, I now write chocolate suggestives on my shopping list, to go alongside the breen and spouts. If I ever drop my list and someone picks it up to read, they'll definitely think I've lost the plot...


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2022)

Steak and Kiddley Pie?


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Steak and Kiddley Pie?



Not pies, but I sometimes do buy kiddleys as I like them either devilled or fried with bacon.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2022)

Anyways, m'off to do some more tidying. I am just doing it in short bursts, and the house is starting to look much tidier. Still rather full of "stuff" that needs to go to a Charity shop or the tip.

As for the garage . But it needs to be warmer before I tackle that. I might take a "before" picture. The council have suspended their bulky collection service, and there is an old, very old, mattress that needs to go.

There is also about one ton of scrap metal that needs a new home. Probably to be re-homed at the Engineering department in the nearest town.


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2022)

There's a hail shower in progress.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2022)

Right, I've trimmed my fingernails.

Time to fill up the wood bins. I have gotten distracted by the UK seniors snooker...


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Been for a walk round local lake. It’s cold enough for a beanie again.


It was v cold up there. This is Charlie, the current dog du jour..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2022)

I just took my mother back to hospital, this time for a CT scan. We got there 15 minutes early and left 2 minutes after the appointment time. That's never happened to me before. I'd pessimistically paid for 2 hours' parking.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2022)

Wood bins all filled - on the double. Much too cold outside to linger.

Back to the writing. I am currently having fun developing a character who is something of an antagonist. He only has a minor part at this stage in the story, but then becomes much more important later on.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Jan 2022)

on a 17 person conference call. so glad it's not a Zoom video meeting!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jan 2022)

TheDoctor said:


> It was v cold up there. This is Charlie, the current dog du jour..
> View attachment 624993



A different dog each day?


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2022)

Ooooooo, they've featured stock car (short oval) racing on Antiques Road Trip!!! 

Mendip Raceway to be precise, with Superstox (or Brisca F2 - near enough the same thing) and Bangers and a bit of a track whirl in 1300cc stock saloons...


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jan 2022)

Dry here but a cold wind. From Fort William north blizzard conditions.
The family attempted to go to Nevis Range but abandoned this due to weather.
I went for a trike run instead and tried Glen Creran but did not persist too far up the road as not many passing places and blind corners and a surprising amount of traffic. Got caught out on a hill with an oncoming car in too high a gear which meant I had to reverse a bit in order to change down to get restarted. Never a good idea and it seemed to have done something to the front mech which stopped working properly and then the chain came off Arrrrgh.
After a lot of fiddling and swearing it appeared the mech had slipped on the post tho' no obvious signs of this. Nearly hypothermic by the time I got that sorted but not really tried it out on the road yet.
Son back home from Taiwan after a lengthy trip due to cancellations and then at Amsterdam two passengers checked in luggage but did not turn up for boarding. Luggage had to get removed which took a while as it was nearly first on. The joys of modern travel.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Jan 2022)

Daughter's new bed has arrived, headboard fitted and is in place and made. _Job's a good 'un._


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> BT are creating a lot of interest around here lately . The other day we had the vans back for them to put up some more wires . They came again the next day with 3 vans and tightened up the cables . This morning 2 vans arrived and they connected up another cable and left it in a roll tied to the pole . Just now we had a chap walking around with what looks like a fishing rod . I suppose it is to check the height of the cables .


Not Openreach?


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2022)

I have a  and a Mr Kipling winter whirl thingy.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Jan 2022)

The weather is particularly grim today today.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2022)

Just raw cold here, now. Still about 3°C


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2022)

Aunt Bessie is making my Yorkshire puds today 😘


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A different dog each day?


Each few days. Charlie goes home on Saturday, and another one arrives. I do home dog boarding.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2022)

It is almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Chilly, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I did not sleep well. It took me a long time to drop off, and then what sleep I did get wasn't restful. I have spent the morning making notes for my writing project. I have also washed three face masks.
> 
> ...


Will the judging involve a safety cat, or is that a different sport altogether ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Will the judging involve a safety cat, or is that a different sport altogether ?


Maybe a couple of laps if it's thirsty.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Maybe a couple of laps if it's thirsty.


Unlapped cats will remain behind the safety cat !


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2022)

Had the last of the tomato soup, plus a sandwich with pork, turkey, sausage, mayo and cranberry sauce. And a couple of tangerines for afters.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Will the judging involve a safety cat, or is that a different sport altogether ?



More likely a feather tickle stick and a shoe lace. 

Although kittens occasionally go for laps of the show hall in a judge's pocket.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> More likely a feather tickle stick and a shoe lace.
> 
> Although kittens occasionally go for laps of the show hall in a judge's pocket.


The safety cat to win by a whisker.

It's a good job I'm not a gambling man.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2022)

The sprouts we had with our tea are starting to escape


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The sprouts we had with our tea are starting to escape


There's an out in every sprout. And don't they just out?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2022)

Black bin day tomorrow.


----------



## Badger_Boom (5 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Black bin day tomorrow.


Don’t confuse matters. It’s everything but here tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> Don’t confuse matters. It’s everything but here tomorrow.


Everything but what?


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Jan 2022)

I've just had a McDonalds brekkie. Too lazy to cook this morning.

Don't judge me!


----------



## Badger_Boom (5 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Everything but what?


The black bin.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

I have a  and half a lemon drizzle muffin.

Blue bin here this week, but they're only collecting on Thursday. That'll probably end up being Friday given how things have been here of late. Green bin collections have been suspended till the beginning of February.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jan 2022)

I got warm enough here to remove the ice from my car roof today.
I am eating a Whopper burger from Burger King.
A small beagle is assisting me n this endeavor.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Nothing much at Lidl this year, but this was from Aldi and only 49p. Unfortunately I had filled my backpack with food for work next week and there was only just room for the one and it only got started as it was already broken when I got home
> 
> I may have to go back tomorrow and get some more.





Reynard said:


> ... Hope a return trip proves fruitful


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2022)

In early ERNIE related news...


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Unlapped cats will remain behind the safety cat !


Unless Max Verkitten is in 2nd place and needs assistance.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 625050



Now all you need is a tangerine, and you can play skittles...


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Now all you need is a tangerine, and you can play skittles...


You do not want to know how I like to peel tangerines/manddarins/satsumas!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> You do not want to know how I like to peel tangerines/manddarins/satsumas!



Let me guess... You peel a strip nearly all the way around the middle, then carefully remove the two remaining hemispheres of skin from the fruit, and lay the entire thing flat on the table...


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Let me guess... You peel a strip nearly all the way around the middle, then carefully remove the two remaining hemispheres of skin from the fruit, and lay the entire thing flat on the table...


I 'might' have a childish streak...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I 'might' have a childish streak...
> View attachment 625073
> 
> 
> ...



And so do I, because I peel them in exactly the same way...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

Anyways, enough about tangerines and the peeling thereof...  Time to put Marcus Archibald and Tom Ponsoby-Hart back into their respective pigeonholes in my imagination and toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2022)

Frosty outside
That was a wind assisted sleep 
I hope uncle Ernie is visiting


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2022)

Black Bin's bin emptied.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2022)

No uncle ernie visit 
Tea going down slowly as way too hot 
It's Wednesday already


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2022)

Morning.
Lovely clear sky this morning . I could see loads of bright dots in the sky when I put our dustbin out earlier. There was a nice sparkly frost on my Jag .


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2022)

Whilst @Reynard and @Jenkins are being silly .

There is only one shape to make with satsuma peel and that is an elephants head and trunk .


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2022)

Aunt Bessie, yesterday, was more successful than Uncle Ernie today 😔


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Whilst @Reynard and @Jenkins are being silly .
> 
> There is only one shape to make with satsuma peel and that is an elephants head and trunk .
> View attachment 625078



It looks more like a seahorse.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jan 2022)

Dry cold day but just doing essential food shopping today.
Ernie has been a bit mean this month. Only £25.


----------



## Speicher (5 Jan 2022)

Ernie very generously has given me £100!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (5 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Whilst @Reynard and @Jenkins are being silly .
> 
> There is only one shape to make with satsuma peel and that is an elephants head and trunk .
> View attachment 625078


A bit small for an elephants' head but a dead ringer for a sea horse


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2022)

It is bright and sunny here. A bit frosty.
I have been out and retrieved our bin as it has bin emptied.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2022)

Instead of having to go to all the trouble of swapping sprockets over to change ratios, could I simply just file a few teeth off ?


----------



## pawl (5 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Instead of having to go to all the trouble of swapping sprockets over to change ratios, could I simply just file a few teeth off ?


 


I would go to a dentist


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jan 2022)

almost time to warm the cars


----------



## Badger_Boom (5 Jan 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> The black bin.


Update: the blighters seem to have not bothered collecting my recycling anyway. I'm trying ot decide if it's worth complaining or just taking it to the local recycling centre with the defunct Christmas tree.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Aunt Bessie, yesterday, was more successful than Uncle Ernie today 😔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jan 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> Update: the blighters seem to have not bothered collecting my recycling anyway. I'm trying ot decide if it's worth complaining or just taking it to the local recycling centre with the defunct Christmas tree.


I took my recycling down yesterday after I'd heard the bin men come round. But they hadn't emptied the recycling bin, which was still in a state of severe overtopping. I know, I thought, there's a big bank of bins in a supermarket that I was about to pass in the car. So off I went, only to find that that was choc-a-bloc too. So it's still sitting in the back of my car.


----------



## derrick (5 Jan 2022)

Battery was dead on car this morning


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Jan 2022)

I've topped up the coolant in my car after the warning light came on this morning.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

Sunny, blustery and very chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, but still feel tired and stressy. I guess I just have to ride it out. But I did make a big cauldron of carrot, sweet potato & red lentil soup this morning. I shall look forward to that later.

Have also been scribbling notes for the writing project. I have been creating biographies for some of my more minor characters to make sure that things remain consistent throughout. Some of these characters are only talked about, but they do have a bearing on the story.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Whilst @Reynard and @Jenkins are being silly .
> 
> There is only one shape to make with satsuma peel and that is an elephants head and trunk .
> View attachment 625078



I do rather enjoy being silly, you know


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I do rather enjoy being silly, you know


I think we all do


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I think we all do



It's the best way, isn't it? 

Life is much too serious, otherwise...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jan 2022)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I've topped up the coolant in my car after the warning light came on this morning.


I got a tyre pressure warning yesterday. I've got a track pump in the car (underneath the recycling), and there's also an air compressor stashed away somewhere in a side panel in the back but I didn't pump the tyres up at the time. This might be an activity for this afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's the best way, isn't it?
> 
> Life is much too serious, otherwise...


Yes life can be serious at times


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jan 2022)

had our shop mount Daughter's (auto) winter tires


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jan 2022)

covid test tomorrow! woohoo!


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I did make a big cauldron of carrot, sweet potato & red lentil soup this morning


sounds great! when should we show up?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2022)

The postman has just delivered a Christmas card for us and a tesco club card points letter for not us. Not even the same street!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

Had a ham sandwich, a peach, a persimmon and two  for luncheon. The ham was lovely, the spice cured stuff with a cranberry glaze from the Tesco "finest" Xmas range.

Madam Lexi thought the ham was lovely too. Madam Poppy wasn't impressed. Cats, eh...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> sounds great! when should we show up?
> View attachment 625103



About 19:30 GMT


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Jan 2022)

I'm trying to make some detailed notes on some sessions I did a few weeks ago using some on-the-spot notes. I wish I had done it before now as I am struggling to remember everything. At least I know my hindsight is 20/20


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

Right, time to change into some acceptable clothing and tootle off to town to run a couple of errands.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2022)

Well that was a hard day , time to relax and go aaahaahaahh


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to change into some acceptable clothing and tootle off to town to run a couple of errands.


Is a cat woman onesie not acceptable dress code in town, then? 🤔


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2022)

Sewing Bee, pah. Almost invisible repair of my ripped bib tights after I fell off my MTB at Gisburn. And, before you ask, I did it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jan 2022)

You'll all be pleased to know that the recycling has been taken away and I've done my bit to fill it up again. My tyres have been pumped up with a track pump and I've recalibrated the pressure alarm. This means there are no orange lights on the dashboard any more and it doesn't show me a big flat tyre every time I switch the motor on. 

And I've just had a fry up. It probably serves me right for having a very healthy Müsli for breakfast.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jan 2022)

Lovely ride in the sun this afternoon. Pockets of ice here in there where shaded from sun by banked lanes.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2022)

I went out for a ride this afternoon . I had swapped bikes so I thought I would try my Carlton Clubman .
I wasn't too sure if I should be going out as I was a bit woozy yesterday . It was nice and sunny but cold . I thought I would see if my pace the other day was a one off . I set off quite fast and was gasping after 1.8 miles. Head wind. I stopped for under a minute to get my breath back before setting off again . Perhaps I shouldn't have gone out today . . I pressed on with a couple more breath stops and completed 8 miles at an average speed of 14mph . Not too bad for how I was feeling . I think the wind must have been in my favour the other day . It was nice to give a different bike a ride .


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jan 2022)

Just updated the operating system on my android. It's going to be a rollercoaster year!


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2022)

Just had some loverly sausages from my local butcher - cumberlands. MrsF was a bit surprised - £12 for 12... (sold by weight)


----------



## Dave7 (5 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> Just had some loverly sausages from my local butcher - cumberlands. MrsF was a bit surprised - £12 for 12... (sold by weight)


Correct me if I am wrong but are cumberland sausages full of fatty bits ?
Our local butcher (2 miles away) does lovely leek and pork sausages


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but are cumberland sausages full of fatty bits ?
> Our local butcher (2 miles away) does lovely leek and pork sausages


Not these ones.


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2022)

I have a packet of Licorice All Sorts


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jan 2022)

Calmac have just put out a warning that I may not get home tomorrow tho’ there does not seem anything untoward in the local forecasts. They are rumoured to use the Tiree forecast but nobody seems willing to admit that. 
Tiree people are recognisable on mainland as they all have a forward lean when walking as the wind there usually keeps them upright.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2022)

Somewhat chilly last night to the extent that I didn't sleep too well. As a result I put on a higher tog duvet when I changed the bedding this morning. The good news that it was a bright and sunny day, but the bitterly cold wind made it hard going on the way in to work this afternoon. 

Just over a couple of hours to go and I'm hoping that it stays above zero until I get home.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

Errands run, cat fed, and now time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Is a cat woman onesie not acceptable dress code in town, then? 🤔



No.

Well put it this way, the onesies don't go out of the gate.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> The postman has just delivered a Christmas card for us and a tesco club card points letter for not us. Not even the same street!


Was it at least in the right county?

There's only three streets with the same name as the one I'm on. The other two are in seperate counties.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

Had soup, a roast pork & mustard sandwich, a  and a clementine and some raspberries to finish.


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2022)

I no longer have a packet of Licorice All Sorts.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I no longer have a packet of Licorice All Sorts.


Do you still have a pocket!


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jan 2022)

Bees in January? Trying to get one out of the front room.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Was it at least in the right county?
> 
> There's only three streets with the same name as the one I'm on. The other two are in seperate counties.


Right county and only a few miles away. Started with the same letter and same number of letters and same house number.. 
Totally different postcode, though.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Bees in January? Trying to get one out of the front room.



What sort is it? If it's a bumble of some type, likely it was hibernating somewhere in your soft furnishings.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Right county and only a few miles away. Started with the same letter and same number of letters and same house number..
> Totally different postcode, though.


Only the first line of the address was anywhere close on the letter received here.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> What sort is it? If it's a bumble of some type, likely it was hibernating somewhere in your soft furnishings.


More of a worker type, and a bit narked off.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Right county and only a few miles away. Started with the same letter and same number of letters and same house number..
> Totally different postcode, though.


I thought they only went by postcodes these days. I sold something on Ebay once and it was returned to me as being undeliverable. The lady I sold to had recently moved house and, although she gave me the correct address, she put half the new postcode and half of her old one! So the postman completely ignored the correct address and sent it back to me.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> More of a worker type, and a bit narked off.


Probably not in the Union.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I thought they only went by postcodes these days. I sold something on Ebay once and it was returned to me as being undeliverable. The lady I sold to had recently moved house and, although she gave me the correct address, she put half the new postcode and half of her old one! So the postman completely ignored the correct address and sent it back to me.


Had she written

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LZmUfUBqE-s


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> More of a worker type, and a bit narked off.


Well that's understandable if you have just ejected him into the cold night. I would bee quite annoyed if I was him (or her).


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Had she written
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LZmUfUBqE-s




I nearly listened to that. Then I remembered I don't like Elvis.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I nearly listened to that. Then I remembered I don't like Elvis.


The original artists maybe

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IpqWaABao0k


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> The original artists maybe
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IpqWaABao0k



Nah. It still reminds me of Elvis.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2022)

I've lost my tweezers again.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> About 19:30 GMT


Oops, I'm late!


----------



## classic33 (5 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Oops, I'm late!


Better late than never.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2022)

I've had a fine evening in the company of Marcus Archibald, but now it's time to toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2022)

Frosty start to the day outside
Green bin is awaiting the mothership
That was easy


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2022)

The sound of ice / frost being scraped away 
First cuppa going down well
Our tv doofer has been on it's travels overnight and ended up on the bedroom floor by the door


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2022)

Morning.
We have broken cloud here , there is a faint red glow forming on the horizon .
My brother rang me up yesterday to say that he spotted an Otter swimming down the river Avon near Lacock Abbey yesterday .
I think we are going to have showers later .


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2022)

Sounds like it's wet and windy again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2022)

Sunny and crisp outside. I'm one tea into today.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2022)

First 2 boats cancelled so rebooked on 1225. Just hope it sails as I have chilled food for the fridge. Cannot chance freezer stuff.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2022)

We had 5 openreach vans here a few minutes ago . It went down to 3 and now one of those has gone . I thought that they might have been going to attempt a new world record for how many vans they could have here .
It is all getting very exciting !


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2022)

Ratty McRatface has reappeared in the garden .. 🐀


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2022)

I was wondering why I wasn't getting notifications from Mundanemark. It turns out I had you all on ignore. In ignorance, as it happens.


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2022)

I have an appointment with the glaziers optician this morning.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jan 2022)

'Kinhell i's a cold one this morning. Looks nice out 'though.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2022)

it's cold out, I'm wearing three layers up top, fleece pants & big winter socks, but on my head an ice pack


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was wondering why I wasn't getting notifications from Mundanemark. It turns out I had you all on ignore. In ignorance, as it happens.


It is easy to do it when the page keeps dancing around if you have a touch screen .


----------



## mybike (6 Jan 2022)

It is snowing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It is easy to do it when the page keeps dancing around if you have a touch screen .


Yes, I think it's only happened to me using the phone. I'll have a look at the layout when the phone's all charged up. 

Kwik Fit have just messaged to tell me that the car I no longer own is due its MOT on the 20th. Odd, because I've never used them for a MOT, nor ever had a message from them before.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> it's cold out, I'm wearing three layers up top, fleece pants & big winter socks, but on my head an ice pack


Fleece pants! Must be cold. Only joking we wear pants under our trousers except @Drago. 😁


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2022)

Eye test completed and new specs on order.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2022)

Grey and very chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well. Spent the morning taking down the Xmas decorations and packing them. All that's left is to shove them up on the loft later. I have also done some writing.

Need to restock the wood bins in the house later.

My blue wheelie bin hasn't been emptied yet.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Fleece pants! Must be cold. Only joking we wear pants under our trousers except @Drago. 😁


oh funny. no I wear cotton "boxers" under everything 

what do you-all call, what we call, "sweat pants". basically what I was wearing, but made of synthetic fleece. very versatile as pajamas but I can also run outside w/ them if necessary


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> It is snowing.


rejoice!


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oh funny. no I wear cotton "boxers" under everything
> 
> what do you-all call, what we call, "sweat pants". basically what I was wearing, but made of synthetic fleece. very versatile as pajamas but I can also run outside w/ them if necessary
> View attachment 625204



Here in the UK, pants are undercrackers. Those are what we call jogging bottoms. 

I'm wearing fleece leggings.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> it's cold out, I'm wearing three layers up top, fleece pants & big winter socks, but on my head an ice pack



What did you do to need an ice pack?


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Here in the UK, pants are undercrackers. Those are what we call jogging bottoms.
> 
> I'm wearing fleece leggings.



That reminds me, I must dig out my fleecey joggers, in case I want to do something in the garden. Well I do want to do something outside, but tis too damp underfoot and too cold.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> What did you do to need an ice pack?


thank you for asking. dunno, nothing fun, I'm prone to headaches. got one at bedtime & still had it when I woke up. unfortunately normal for me


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2022)

Just found an unopened box of Asda xtra special chocolate florentines, which are currently being hoovered up and washed down with a nice cuppa 
I note with interest they contain 46% sugar


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2022)

I have to face up to flinging reasonably carefully packing away the decorations.

I am going to try a different strategy. If I put all the round ones in one box and all the flattish ones in another box, will that make things easier? However, there are some musical instruments, like a French Horn, that have round and flat bits. 

Most of the unusual ones have been purchased while on holiday. Like the Sailing Ships bought in Stockholm, which are flat.
One of the three Kings has now got a scruffy beard, cos Kizzy thought it was interesting. I will have to be very careful when I put the boxes in the attic. Any box that is heavier than expected, and is making a muffled sound will need to be opened again to release a cat.


----------



## Cirrus (6 Jan 2022)

I came across this site earlier: https://www.powerlanguage.co.uk/wordle/ solved it on the third line, more by luck than judgement...

That is all.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2022)

It has been raining here since lunch time . 
I plan to go out and catch some fish and chips for tea .


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2022)

At long last my security lamp parcel has turned up 
Green bin emptied and returned to anchorage . 
Cup of hot chocolate going down well .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Jan 2022)

Just made my own peanut butter , stuck a load of roasted salted peanuts in the blender with some olive oil.
Blasted them with the top speed cutters ...eh voila , peanut butter. Essential ingredient for my sweet potato and coconut cream super hot curry


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2022)

Cirrus said:


> I came across this site earlier: https://www.powerlanguage.co.uk/wordle/ solved it on the third line, more by luck than judgement...
> 
> That is all.


It took me all 6. Reading the instructions helped. Remembering them was even more helpful.

Wordle 201 6/6

⬜🟨⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜⬜⬜⬜
⬜⬜🟨⬜🟨
🟨⬜⬜⬜⬜
🟩🟨🟨🟨⬜
🟩🟩🟩🟩🟩


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Just made my own peanut butter , stuck a load of roasted salted peanuts in the blender with some olive oil.
> Blasted them with the top speed cutters ...eh voila , peanut butter. Essential ingredient for my sweet potato and coconut cream super hot curry


I will get the Singha beers chilled and be over shortly.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2022)

Log bins filled, decorations are up on the loft, cleared out the grate and got the fire going again and have done some more writing.

It has been raining here since lunchtime.

My blue wheelie bin still hasn't been emptied.

I have a


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2022)

Belated return home as my normal ferry time was cancelled allegedly due to bad weather somewhere.
A bit of rock and roll during the crossing but nothing in comparison to some trips we made in the past. We did have a slightly different route over as the usual route could have been a bit rough due to wind against tide causing bigger waves.
The 21 mile road trip got "interesting " in parts as the last 10 miles had a thick layer of sleet lying but not gritted. 
The Tiree ferry did not sail and a lot of prospective passengers baled out probably to look for overnight accommodation. 
What do you do with a hearse carrying a coffin I wonder as they also baled? A large artic based on Tiree and driven by a diminutive woman also made off somewhere else after a bit of shunting other traffic around by the pier staff to allow enough room to turn.
Unpacking is the worst bit as unlike mainlanders I have a lot of food to sort out and stack away. In fact the food takes up more room than my clothing.
The only time I use ready meals is on return home as I cannot be bothered to cook by the time I get mostly sorted tho' clothing and washing machine will have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2022)

I too have spent the day putting Crimble back in it's boxes for next year, not put it in the attic yet as there are some lights that go outside and they're a bit soggy so need to dry out if I want them to work next year.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2022)

is anyone else now seeing ads for pants, trousers, slacks etc etc ...?


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> is anyone else now seeing ads for pants, trousers, slacks etc etc ...?


Good time of year to be selling people them, a size bigger than they'd normally wear though.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> At long last my security lamp parcel has turned up
> Green bin emptied and returned to anchorage .
> Cup of hot chocolate going down well .


ALaska ?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2022)

I have fed the cats, the soup is on to warm and I have cut some potatoes up for chips.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2022)

I went out and caught our fish supper . As I drove to the chip shop it absolutely hammered down ! I could hardly see the road at one point as the rain was so heavy . I caught the chips and we both enjoyed them .


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> is anyone else now seeing ads for pants, trousers, slacks etc etc ...?



Umm, no. 

High vis & reflective cycling gear for me. I might have mentioned reflective spoke sleeves on another thread, you see...


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2022)

i've just had a Fish Finger butty


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Jan 2022)

Brewdog's _Elvis Juice_, a positively minging grapefruit infused IPA...







...is actually quite drinkable as a lemonade shandy.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2022)

Grapefruit is the work of Beelzebub. Bleurgh.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> ALaska ?



You can but can she talk English ?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2022)

Had soup, then a cold roast pork sandwich and triple cooked chips, and raspberries for afters.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2022)

Mars Orbiter selfie. Stunning.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2022)

I am watching Ken Doherty v Stephen Hendry in the UK Seniors Snooker


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2022)

raleighnut said:


> I too have spent the day putting Crimble back in it's boxes for next year, not put it in the attic yet as there are some lights that go outside and they're a bit soggy so need to dry out if* I want them to work next year.*


Can we get this years over and done with, then start thinking about 2023!


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2022)

I am watching Tom Hanks in 'Castaway' and wishing I was there.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I am watching Tom Hanks in 'Castaway' and wishing I was there.


With Wilson as well?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2022)

We have snow.
Light at present, but set to get heavier*.


*According to the forecasters


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Jan 2022)

Having a  and a sticky bun before going to my SEN class.

Lovely, lovely kids but a serious amount of patience is required.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2022)

Speaking of which... I could use a


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jan 2022)

-16C here right now.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> -16C here right now.



That's definitely cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey...


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2022)

Right, time to put Marcus and Tom back in their box and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2022)

It's chilly tonight


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's chilly tonight


It's not too sweaty this morning either


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2022)

Dark outside 
Things needing a bit of time this morning
Heating has just come on


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Playing with the settings of new security lights cat not impressed
Friday today at last


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can we get this years over and done with, then start thinking about 2023!


Yeah I know it's later this year but ho-hum.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2022)

I'm up. It's Friday. Cue Freddie Mercury impression...


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up. It's Friday. Cue Freddie Mercury impression...



So you look like this this morning?


----------



## DCLane (7 Jan 2022)

Snowing in Dewsbury at 7am.

Took no. 2 to the gym for an early-morning session, then SWMBO's car dropped at the garage for an MOT & service and I'm Costa having coffee whilst I wait for him as I've his bike and school bag, plus non-gym clothes. SWMBO has taken my car today so he can't use that 

Technically I was the only one who didn't need to be up at 6.30am in the family, but ...

Oh, and it's a paper cup because their dishwasher is broken and they're short-staffed.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2022)

Morning .
I can see a bit of clear sky from where I'm sitting , but there are big storm clouds to the south .
Is it Friday ? I keep losing track of what day it is.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Jan 2022)

It may be Friday today.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up. It's Friday. Cue Freddie Mercury impression...


You wear Womens clothing on a Friday


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2022)

raleighnut said:


> You wear Womens clothing on a Friday



View: https://youtu.be/FshU58nI0Ts


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Jan 2022)

raleighnut said:


> You wear Womens clothing on a Friday


Whatever you're comfy in Pete, it's all good.😁


----------



## DCLane (7 Jan 2022)

@raleignut I once performed that for some non-English speaking students. I _think_ the context was lost on them


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2022)

I can't stand Simon Calder ! 

Could we swap him for that tennis player in Australia ?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> @raleignut I once performed that for some non-English speaking students. I _think_ the context was lost on them


 Cross dressing ?


----------



## Tribansman (7 Jan 2022)

Blue sky and a chilly wind in stag country

Been an intense week workwise but managed to start the new year off well bike-wise. Should have clocked up 200 miles this week by Sunday evening, maybe more if Mrs T will give me a free pass Sunday morning 🙏


----------



## mybike (7 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> rejoice!



Didn't last long, didn't even settle. This morning there was the occasional puddle with ice and in one particular place the big puddles had iced over. Temperature in the mid 30s, blue sky.


----------



## Cirrus (7 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It took me all 6. Reading the instructions helped. Remembering them was even more helpful.
> 
> Wordle 201 6/6
> 
> ...


Got it in 5 today, oddly pleasurable little game


----------



## mybike (7 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Grapefruit is the work of Beelzebub. Bleurgh.



Nah, that's oranges, in all their nasty variations. 

Apart from marmalade that is.

Very strange, when editing I couldn't place the cursor after the


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2022)

Ooh! We have bright sunshine and blue sky here at the moment . 
I wonder how long it will last ?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jan 2022)

Freddie Mercury impression has now finished... 
Must be time for a coffee ☕


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jan 2022)

Oops! 
I miss read a title of a thread as Finding a Partner in the Afterlife !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2022)

Cirrus said:


> Got it in 5 today, oddly pleasurable little game


My brother sent me his wordle results around Christmas and I thought I'd stay away from the game because I still haven't got over my sudoku addiction. But now I've started....4 goes today.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Whatever you're comfy in Pete, it's all good.😁


I dunno, those suspenders can chafe a bit.........................so i've been told


----------



## Speicher (7 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! We have bright sunshine and blue sky here at the moment .
> I wonder how long it will last ?


Long enough to make a pair of trousers for a sailor?


----------



## Cirrus (7 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My brother sent me his wordle results around Christmas and I thought I'd stay away from the game because I still haven't got over my sudoku addiction. But now I've started....4 goes today.


My 1st two lines, not a single letter in the word, was a tad worried....


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jan 2022)

-20C currently.


----------



## postman (7 Jan 2022)

We are in Goosnargh, cleaned the house for the father in law.Mrs P has just taken him shopping.She has also sorted out some legal stuff for him .They have brought home the ashes after going to see the undertaker.Mother in law is now safely back home and in a cupboard .I am sat here wondering what the feck is life all about.You are born go to school make friends find work grow old and die leaving people grieving for you,for what end are we here for.Answers on a postcard please,cos I have no flecking idea.Sorry about the rant bit tired it's been a tough few weeks,and my hydrocele is getting bigger and my prostate needs operating on none of which is happening soon,and I miss my cycling.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2022)

Nice bit of blue sky here 
Second cuppa went down well


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jan 2022)

Frosty start this morning and a light covering of snow. Glad I am not travelling today as reports on local road conditions are not good. Other areas seem to be bad also and Glencoe has blue lights visible but the person reporting this was not near enough to see any reason for them.
This is my first chance to sit down today as still unpacking but all the foodstuff has been dealt with.
Now I have to get my various medications sorted out and reorder which is done by phone tho' I prefer to have some sort of record as things sometimes get missed out or are not available at short notice. The pharmacy are usually quite good at keeping me informed if things will take longer than normal.
So far I seem to have escaped infection as my latest LFT is ok. Ferries appear to he a hotspot as quite a few are delayed or cancelled due to crew members testing positive.


----------



## tyred (7 Jan 2022)

All the snow has just fallen off the roof and startled me.


----------



## DCLane (7 Jan 2022)

The weather here is alternating between throwing sleety snow down heavily and sunshine. Until I have to collect SWMBO's car from the garage, providing it passes the MOT (which it _should_ since it has only failed on rear brake pads - the joys of https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/  ), then I'm going nowhere.

However, I am attempting to be creative in the module I'm supposed to be writing materials for that's running at the end of this month. Like SWMBO's car, I'm failing at this.


----------



## tyred (7 Jan 2022)

The snow seems to have turned to torrential rain so looks like no walk today. 

I see I've worn away the rubbers on my crutches. I must get new ones somewhere. I suppose most users don't go for three mile walks.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2022)

Chilly, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I overslept this morning. Ooops. Anyway, I have squared away a fair bit of writing, or rather, I have been revising what I banged out yesterday. Stuff usually takes several goings over before it's anywhere near remotely presentable. It's like playing "Just A Minute" looking for repetition, deviation and hesitation... 

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## tyred (7 Jan 2022)

I'm thinking about making a new toilet roll holder


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm thinking about making a new toilet roll holder
> View attachment 625353



I really rather like that! 

Racing car suspension components could be repurposed that way as well.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

Morning ride of 2.5 hours. It was 2C and wary of ice, so picked gritted lanes and / or roads which catch the sun. Here’s a photo riding along with this guy who kept pace. Ice early on, but glinting in sun, so easily avoided.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm thinking about making a new toilet roll holder
> View attachment 625353



I think your bottom bracket has gone.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2022)

Chilly walk around the block.
A hot pastie soon walmed me up


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jan 2022)

Today’s good news from Calmac is that MV Clansman has berthed at Coll and is now on passage to Tiree. Don’t know which island the coffin was heading for yesterday but the funeral can now go ahead.

Bad news is that the passenger lift for mobility impaired passengers on MV Isle of Mull has broken down again.
When I used it yesterday a crew member had to accompany me in case it stuck. The lift is designed for buildings which do not move around. Boats tend to swing from side to side and pitch fore and aft which the mechanism cannot cope with. You would imagine such a problem could be dealt with but the crew member said his employers were too mean to pay more for such refinements.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> Didn't last long, didn't even settle. This morning there was the occasional puddle with ice and in one particular place the big puddles had iced over. Temperature in the mid 30s, blue sky.


aww, well here's some for you!


----------



## DCLane (7 Jan 2022)

SWMBO's car appears to have passed it's MOT, according to https://www.check-mot.service.gov.uk/ and I've got three weeks' worth of seminars and online discussions written on top of yesterday's two. Might even get a fourth done shortly ... which will get me half-way. Then I've the lectures to do. Plus the assessments. It'll be a long weekend ...


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2022)

Had a lovely lunch. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with the last of the little brie with truffle (I still have another one of those in the fridge mind, as they're lovely and so I bought two), one with the penultimate slice of the spiced ham, plus a tangerine, a conference pear and the obligatory two 

I shared the ham with the girls though.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2022)

After this morning's Freddie Mercury-based shenanigans on here, I have checked my wardrobe.

No clothes are reported missing.


----------



## Speicher (7 Jan 2022)

Some very excellent good news! Chemotherapy and the drugs I need to take had badly affected the dexterity of my pingers for things like sewing.

Nearly two years after finishing Chemo, there is now noticeable improvement, and I managed to do a small amount of hand sewing the other day. Admittedly it was fairly straight-forward tacking (or basting) the neck line of a blouse, but still an achievement In my reckoning.

Also finally some good news about my pension. I will be receiving it from October 2023! For what seems decades, I have seen my state pension age go further and further back. It looks like it will now stay still long enough for me to catch up with it!

Still no news about the arrival of Bump. He is obvs comfy where he is. His ETA was ten days ago.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2022)

I have just bashed a couple of crates of logs into submission.

Time for Antiques Road Trip.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Jan 2022)

It's the weekend!


----------



## tyred (7 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> It's the weekend!


Every day is the same when you're off sick.


----------



## tyred (7 Jan 2022)

One wonders if it's a bad omen to receive Spam email from a company offering funeral insurance cover


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2022)

Chilly ride around the block. 
Wet weather forecast for early doors tomorrow


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> One wonders if it's a bad omen to receive Spam email from a company offering funeral insurance cover


I tend to email them back by proxy telling them I was cryogenically frozen in 1982


----------



## postman (7 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> One wonders if it's a bad omen to receive Spam email from a company offering funeral insurance cover


Send it back as gone away.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Cathryn (7 Jan 2022)

Our heating and boiler are broken. It’s flipping freezing here!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Our heating and boiler are broken. It’s flipping freezing here!


No other means of heating available?


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> One wonders if it's a bad omen to receive Spam email from a company offering funeral insurance cover


I get those!


----------



## Cathryn (7 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> No other means of heating available?


We have an electric heater! And electric blankets. And lots of love.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> We have an electric heater! And electric blankets. And lots of love.


No hot water bottles?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2022)

Had soup and a sausage & mustard sandwich with the last of the pigs in blankets.

Now sat watching the FA Cup footy on the telly.

Which reminds me... We haven't seen @carpiste for a while. I do hope he's ok...


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> It's the weekend!



Every days a weekend when you're retired.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had soup and a sausage & mustard sandwich with the last of the pigs in blankets.
> 
> Now sat watching the FA Cup footy on the telly.
> 
> Which reminds me... We haven't seen @carpiste for a while. I do hope he's ok...


I just did a quick search for him. He doesn't seem to have posted for a month - the last post I found was 8/12.


----------



## dave r (7 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Our heating and boiler are broken. It’s flipping freezing here!



We had our boiler serviced this morning, the plan was to use the gas fire while he did the boiler, unfortunately the fire was dead when I tried to light it, so I'm going to have to book him again to come back and fix the fire.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2022)

That's much what I figured @deptfordmarmoset 

It's funny, but you do kind of worry when someone's been offline for a while.  @Andy in Germany 's absence also leaves something of a hole in our mundaner's chat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's much what I figured @deptfordmarmoset
> 
> It's funny, but you do kind of worry when someone's been offline for a while.  @Andy in Germany 's absence also leaves something of a hole in our mundaner's chat.


I just had a quick look at @Andy in Germany's blog. It's active - last post 5 days ago - and he seems pretty busy. Because he was both a Mundaner and a NACA poster, perhaps he didn't want to stay for the new political apartheid rules.


----------



## tyred (7 Jan 2022)

I'm considering re-reading The hound of the Basingstoke.


----------



## tyred (7 Jan 2022)

That should be Baskerville. Stupid auto correct.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Jan 2022)

Just been told I'll be the company sustainability ambassador.



I foresee a lot of Teams meetings.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> That should be Baskerville. Stupid auto correct.


Arthur Cone and Oil, that famous stickler for bicycle wheel maintenance!


----------



## Reynard (7 Jan 2022)

I have a  and half a triple chocolate muffin.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jan 2022)

My kitchen looks like a cyclists disco with all the bike lights on charge having litlle coloured flashing LEDS


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2022)

Anyways, time I toddled off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2022)

Well it's just about raining outside so I am going to do some local laps with my waterproofs on and see how far I get .
Another night of cuddling the TV doofer


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Jan 2022)

Just back after walking my dogs ( in the drizzle ) this morning. Still , coffee is percolating and the kitchen is warm and welcoming so l am not unhappy


----------



## tyred (8 Jan 2022)

I've received my new EU Covid digital certificate


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2022)

I'm quite glad that Granddaughter's football match has been cancelled. ❄ ☔ ☔ ☔ ☔ ❄


----------



## tyred (8 Jan 2022)

Sounds like the wind and torrential rain has returned after a very brief clear, frosty interlude yesterday


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> aww, well here's some for you!
> View attachment 625363


Looks like a picture of a porcupine !


----------



## Cathryn (8 Jan 2022)

Not only is our heating broken but our electric heater died this morning! I’m basically Laura Ingalls Wilder in ‘The Long Winter’.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Not only is our heating broken but our electric heater died this morning! I’m basically Laura Ingalls Wilder in ‘The Long Winter’.


Oh dear!
Time to get out the Ray Mears videos out to see how to light a fire using what's available . 
Good luck getting s replacement fire !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2022)

Morning.
Grey and wet here .
I woke up feeling a bit exhausted ! I was having a dream where I was looking for my car in a garage . I had been round the place several times looking at red cars and not finding it . I don't know why I was looking at red cars as mine is blue !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Jan 2022)

It’s gone all damp but still going to get a walk in shortly after 9:as it’s forecast to get worse as the day moves on.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Not only is our heating broken but our electric heater died this morning! I’m basically Laura Ingalls Wilder in ‘The Long Winter’.


Can l join the club, our central heating boiler just went off, reason ? The oil tank is empty and l won't be able to get a delivery until next week . What joy


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2022)

A nice 32 miles in grey and damp underfoot conditions but without any falling rain . 
Overshoes kept me tootsie's warm 
First cuppa went down well


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jan 2022)

Another driech day which matches my current mood.
Still trying to work out what electric heating only would cost me but with being away for a week and other shennanigans I have got nothing very definite. The only indication is that it is going to be expensive for a small house. 
I will still keep the coal stove and the stand by calor heaters tho' as I still remember the winter when we had no power for nearly a week. 
My van was up on the garage hoist when the power failed and they were unable to get it down manually and I had no stand-by car at that point either.
Panic again as the coop lorry will not arrive till later today for some unknown reason. When I came back on Thursday I was last car off the ferry so followed the coop lorry as he was not hanging about being late again and oncoming traffic gave way immediately they saw him coming full blast towards them.


----------



## Cathryn (8 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Can l join the club, our central heating boiler just went off, reason ? The oil tank is empty and l won't be able to get a delivery until next week . What joy


Noooo...you poor thing. Do you have some electric heaters?

our plumber neighbour popped round and pressed some buttons and it's fixed. The joy of being warm is immense.


----------



## Cathryn (8 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s gone all damp but still going to get a walk in shortly after 9:as it’s forecast to get worse as the day moves on.



I managed to get a quick run in before the rain hit.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2022)

I might go for a paddle this afternoon..


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2022)

I walked along to our Tesco garage to pick up a Sun newspaper . It was raining . Still is .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jan 2022)

I think wadings of wetliness sums up today's weather so far.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2022)

Decidedly soggy here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, and have spent the morning writing and backing up stuff that needed doing so.

Am now watching Milwall v Palace in the FA Cup.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2022)

Well been a busy morning here 
had to go and post a letter that is heading to Thailand then pick up an Argos order
Tried to find an auction location but failed have since done some googling and know where i went wrong 
And just made an apple crumble


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2022)

Here's an amusing tale for the techies amongst us.

I have a ReadyNAS server with two 1TB drives in it. For Christmas I bought 2 2TB drives to up the capacity. So, after a few days of allowing the new drives to reach room temperature, I decided to fit the first drive (it takes 17hrs to update, so you only fit one at a time). So the drive was nicely fitted into the caddy, ready to be slotted in. I pick it up and it rattles! No way am I going to use a drive that rattles, so I shake it, sure enough it rattles.

After a short while examining the drive I notice a small white object, a packet of silica gel managed to get trapped inside the caddy. With relief, I remove the silica gel and place the drive into the case.


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2022)

I have a warm puppy sleeping on my lap.


----------



## Speicher (8 Jan 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Noooo...you poor thing. Do you have some electric heaters?
> 
> our plumber neighbour popped round and pressed some buttons and it's fixed. The joy of being warm is immense.



Did you ask him what button he pressed? Was it the reset button?


----------



## Speicher (8 Jan 2022)

2 4 6 8 ..... 56 58 60..... 80 82 84... plus 10 ssshhhh I am trying to count.... divide by 15 equals 6 and four fifteenths


----------



## mybike (8 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> That should be Baskerville. Stupid auto correct.



It gave us a giggle.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2022)

Two slices of wholemeal toast for lunch, one with the last slice of the ham, one with cream cheese and cranberry sauce, plus a pear, a tangerine and the obligatory two 

Going to spend the afternoon writing and keeping an eye on the footy.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2022)

Well, with under 100 days to go, these have made an appearance...





They'd started putting them out yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear!
> Time to get out the Ray Mears videos out to see how to light a fire using what's available .
> Good luck getting s replacement fire !


Cough sweets powdered down and mixed with an equal volume of sugar, makes a decent firelighter. Will get nearly anything burning.

You just need a few drops of battery acid to ignite it.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2022)

Horrible weather today. Took me a while to just venture into the garage for a couple of hours sevicing some bearings on my MTB. My car's developed a slight leak in the boot - it's a saloon too which is weird. On looking at it, water seems to be seeping up inside the rubber edging, under the trim, and then dripping into the boot. Boot carpet removed, trim removed and silicon seal applied and re-fitted. Carpet can stay out for a day or two as it's easier to see a dribble on metal.

As a bonus, Thursday's Chicken and Leek pie to re-heat for tea.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Well, with under 100 days to go, these have made an appearance...
> View attachment 625483
> 
> They'd started putting them out yesterday.



Waitrose in Ely had them out on the day after Boxing Day. Tesco had put them out when I went on Wednesday for a few gubbins.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jan 2022)

Can I join in everyone else in bemoaning the cold, dark & thoroughly wet weather today. Other than sticking in a load of washing and popping out for some supplies, I've done absolutely nothing except sit around listening to the radio, perusing the internet & doing a bit of reading. There are no plans to do anything else this evening either.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Cough sweets powdered down and mixed with an equal volume of sugar, makes a decent firelighter. Will get nearly anything burning.
> 
> You just need a few drops of battery acid to ignite it.


Did you used to play with weedkiller and diesel as a kid?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2022)

I delivered Easter stock before Christmas... 👍


----------



## Speicher (8 Jan 2022)

I will be multi-tasking this evening. Watching Alexander Armstrong in Iceland, the one with Reykjavik as its capitol, and enjoying a Chinese take-away.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2022)

I have a  and a supply of chocolate and am getting ready to watch Swansea v Southampton.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2022)

Ping food for dinner.. Can't be bothered to cook, tonight.


----------



## DCLane (8 Jan 2022)

In bed with rice pudding and a tea. Been feeling bleurgh for a few days and it's got worse today.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Did you used to play with weedkiller and diesel as a kid?


That one came from the "Lofty" Wiseman, remember him?, SAS Survival Handbook.


----------



## postman (8 Jan 2022)

Just had a bowl of ice cream for pudding.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> In bed with rice pudding and a tea. Been feeling bleurgh for a few days and it's got worse today.


Think Negative!


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2022)

Been furkling around on the Bay of E this evening...

One thing I've been keeping an eye on for about three years - a photo of Derek Warwick's 1987 Arrows signed by both Warwick brothers has disappeared (either sold or withdrawn). I never bit, because it was a) too expensive and b) not the best context for my archive. Funny, it's sad to see it gone, as it's always been there when I stuck in some of my standard repertoire of search terms.

Two photos that are relevant for my archive have come up for sale, but I already have them. They're being sold by the same seller I bought mine from, but are more expensive (thanks, Brexit) and in not as good condition.

But I've solved the mystery of who bought Paul's original Higman Superstox, and put in an offer on a piece of Derek Warwick memorabilia that I wouldn't mind to have.


----------



## tyred (8 Jan 2022)

I got a message to say that the book I purchased on a well known auction site has been posted - about two minutes after I bought it - at 8:54 on a Saturday night. 

Either the seller is telling porkies or their local post office keeps some weird opening hours....


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I got a message to say that the book I purchased on a well known auction site has been posted - about two minutes after I bought it - at 8:54 on a Saturday night.
> 
> Either the seller is telling porkies or their local post office keeps some weird opening hours....



My local mail depot has a 24 hour hopper for pre-paid parcels. I would imagine some of the larger branches might well have a similar facility.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2022)

Supper was soup (carrot, sweet potato & red lentil), two slices of wholemeal toast with scrambled eggs & dill, and some roasted cherry tomatoes. Oh, and a  of course.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2022)

Just wondering what the Mundaners' collective think... Would it be more embarrassing to live in:

a) a house full of Elvis memorabilia

or

b) a house full of royal memorabilia


----------



## midlife (8 Jan 2022)

Been clearing out part of our kitchen extension as it's being enlarged

In one corner I moved a brand new cast iron mobile calor gas heater that has never been used (left by the last house owner), a Flavel jobby. Was going to throw out or give away but decided to Google what it was and it cost £850 new!!

Have decided to keep it


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just wondering what the Mundaners' collective think... Would it be more embarrassing to live in:
> 
> a) a house full of Elvis memorabilia
> 
> ...


I don't think I could stand either option.


----------



## tyred (8 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> My local mail depot has a 24 hour hopper for pre-paid parcels. I would imagine some of the larger branches might well have a similar facility.


I didn't know there was such a thing.


----------



## tyred (8 Jan 2022)

I've closed the Ebay tab before I bid on things I probably don't need


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jan 2022)

The day of doing nothing continues.

Some very nice bacon rolls for tea, followed by watching the recording of Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds Live that was on Sky Arts over the Ch****mas period. I have a ticket to see it (with a different cast) at the O2 in April. I think a good (read trashy) monster movie will be next - either Godzilla vs Kong or Monster Hunter


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I don't think I could stand either option.



Either would drive me up the wall as well - they are both equally twee. 

It's just something one of my characters says in the scene I'm working on, that there are worse things than living in a flat stuffed with motor racing memorabilia.

At least motor racing memorabilia is in much better taste, though.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just wondering what the Mundaners' collective think... Would it be more embarrassing to live in:
> 
> a) a house full of Elvis memorabilia
> 
> ...


Either would do my head in.. But I think we have an HRH tea towel somewhere in a drawer, though..


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Either would do my head in.. But I think we have an HRH tea towel somewhere in a drawer, though..



I've a Silver Jubilee tin somewhere - it's used to keep buttons in


----------



## Reynard (8 Jan 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jan 2022)

I had to laugh at the advert on the TV just now . It stated that Santander help with customers bills .
Did they get all of their money back after they paid out too much ?


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2022)

Right, time to stop reading Harry Potter fanfic and head off up to bed via a nice hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (9 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've a Silver Jubilee tin somewhere - it's used to keep buttons in


I've got a 1977 jubilee china mug that's never had any liquid in it, might be worth summat in a couple of hundred years.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2022)

Right time for a few miles
Once I have done a few jobs


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've a Silver Jubilee tin somewhere - it's used to keep buttons in





raleighnut said:


> I've got a 1977 jubilee china mug that's never had any liquid in it, might be worth summat in a couple of hundred years.


I’m sure I’ve got a medal at a back of a drawer that I got when in the prison service for her golden jubilee. Think all uniformed services got it if I remember correctly.


----------



## tyred (9 Jan 2022)

The torrential rain continues unabated


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I got a message to say that the book I purchased on a well known auction site has been posted - about two minutes after I bought it - at 8:54 on a Saturday night.
> 
> Either the seller is telling porkies or their local post office keeps some weird opening hours....


That's better than the person I bought a crank from . I haven't heard a dicky bird from him since the 6th !  
I will ask why today ! 
I


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2022)

Morning.
The sky is gradually brightening up here . At least it isn't raining .


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2022)

I have a bottle of Golden Jubilee ale from 2002..







Unopened, and by now, undrinkable!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2022)

Well 32 miles completed this morning
First cuppa went down well
Nice bright blue sky


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I got a message to say that the book I purchased on a well known auction site has been posted - about two minutes after I bought it - at 8:54 on a Saturday night.
> 
> Either the seller is telling porkies or their local post office keeps some weird opening hours....


Post office here is not open but my mail arrived at 1900 last night so our postal workers keep strange hours.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just wondering what the Mundaners' collective think... Would it be more embarrassing to live in:
> 
> a) a house full of Elvis memorabilia
> 
> ...


Treading on dangerous ground there.


----------



## Cirrus (9 Jan 2022)

Cirrus said:


> I came across this site earlier: https://www.powerlanguage.co.uk/wordle/ solved it on the third line, more by luck than judgement...
> 
> That is all.


5th try again today, a strategy may be called for


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jan 2022)

Slept in till 8.30 this morning as it was still pitch dark when I got up.
Not actually raining yet but the sky to the north is very black and menacing. 
Might go out later to wish my wildlife buddy a Happy New Year since I was away earlier. We used to have get togethers in past years as we both had wives who were drivers and prepared to remain sober. He had to drive the last mile on private road up to his house as his wife would not drive on hard packed untreated snow.
Mystery. I got a copy of Private Eye delivered last night as I appear to have a subscription. No idea who paid for this. I did subscribe many years ago but had no contact with them recently.


----------



## tyred (9 Jan 2022)

I'm bored and really wish I could go out somewhere.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Slept in till 8.30 this morning as it was still pitch dark when I got up.
> Not actually raining yet but the sky to the north is very black and menacing.
> Might go out later to wish my wildlife buddy a Happy New Year since I was away earlier. We used to have get togethers in past years as we both had wives who were drivers and prepared to remain sober. He had to drive the last mile on private road up to his house as his wife would not drive on hard packed untreated snow.
> Mystery. I got a copy of Private Eye delivered last night as I appear to have a subscription. No idea who paid for this. I did subscribe many years ago but had no contact with them recently.


The clue is in the name, "they" are watching you!


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> The clue is in the name, "they" are watching you!


It did occur to me that they may be trying to tempt previous subscribers. I did check the name and address on it before opening in case it had been misdirected.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> It did occur to me that they may be trying to tempt previous subscribers. I did check the name and address on it before opening in case it had been misdirected.


Have a gander for anything odd in your garden, or a ring doorbell on the inside of the door.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jan 2022)

This all singing and dancing is getting me this morning !  It has become like ERNIE! Click on a thread and it is pot luck as to what you get .
I clicked on Forums several times and got What's New. .


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just wondering what the Mundaners' collective think... Would it be more embarrassing to live in:
> 
> a) a house full of Elvis memorabilia
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've a Silver Jubilee tin somewhere - it's used to keep buttons in


There's a biscuit tin knocking about here with The Queen reviewing troops, probably from the 1950s.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2022)

Raining again !


----------



## tyred (9 Jan 2022)

All this talk about Royal memorabilia reminds me of a great aunt who was one of those people who devoured information on all the Royals and noughts books, etc. 

She was also a lover of cage birds and she had bought two budgies around about the Duke and Duchess of York got married so she called them Andy and Fergie


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2022)

Sun's cracking the slabs here in Hamtun! 
Mind you, the ice on the cars was a bit of a surprise when I was planning on a decent walk around the Washlands. 
I parked on Crow Lane and went for Plan B and got the Brommie out of the boot and had a lovely, but nippy, ride instead. Had to be careful, though, as the roads were ungritted and icy in the shady parts!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jan 2022)

Beautiful morning to be out on the bike. About 3C


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2022)

Chilly but sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I overslept massively, but what a fabulous long kip. 

Anyway, I have done a load of laundry and made a big batch of hummus. All I need to do this afternoon is top up the wood bins in the house - mainly the smaller stuff.

Then it's footy and snooker all the way for me. 

It is time for luncheon.


----------



## tyred (9 Jan 2022)

I didn't think it was possible but the rain has become even heavier than it was earlier.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jan 2022)

I've got the blinds down in the dining room as the sun is so bright!! 

Just saying....


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2022)

Had some tiger loaf with polish sausage and a dab of mustard, a tangerine, half an avocado and two


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2022)

Sun, not seen any for days !


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2022)

I have just christened my new fleece-covered hot water bottle.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2022)

raleighnut said:


> I've got a 1977 jubilee china mug that's never had any liquid in it, might be worth summat in a couple of hundred years.



One thing I do have is a pressed glass bowl commemorating the coronation of Edward VIII


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Had to be careful, though, as the roads were ungritted and icy in the shady parts!



The lane between Yardley Hastings and Grendon was sheet ice this morning


----------



## fossyant (9 Jan 2022)

Leak gone on car boot, been chucking it down on and off all day, and no little dribbles. Rain was sneaking in under the rubber boot seal.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2022)

I have a  and am settling down to watch Forest v Arsenal.

Round 4 draw, assuming we get through, is Leicester at home. Could be better, could be a lot worse.


----------



## mybike (9 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just wondering what the Mundaners' collective think... Would it be more embarrassing to live in:
> 
> a) a house full of Elvis memorabilia
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jan 2022)

I went off to the coast today.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I went off to the coast today.
> View attachment 625680


Great aren't they? One came to 'say hello' when I was fishing at Moelfre in Anglesey this summer. I actually moved so my mackerel flies wouldn't snag him


----------



## mybike (9 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I overslept massively, but what a fabulous long kip.


Did your employers not complain?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just christened my new fleece-covered hot water bottle.



Picture 😁


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2022)

Oh cockitty bollix... 

I think Ely City could've played better... 

At least there's the snooker.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> Did your employers not complain?



They have a dispenser for biscuits. The little darlings won't starve.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Picture 😁



It's just a bog-standard Wilko one with a pink fleecy cover. 

Most importantly, it's not leaking.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and am settling down to watch Forest v Arsenal.
> 
> Round 4 draw, assuming we get through, is Leicester at home. Could be better, could be a lot worse.


It's a lot worse!


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Jan 2022)

At least the women's team are doing wel.... oh.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> Sun, not seen any for days !


Sounds like Suffolk in December if you substitute weeks for days.

However today was bright sunshine all the way and I got out for a lovely ride this afternoon Unfortunately when I got home I found out that my uniform hadn't ironed itself so I had to deal with it after a shower thanks to being on the early shift tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jan 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> It's a lot worse!





Kempstonian said:


> At least the women's team are doing well.... oh.



Meh, a bloody shambles for us this weekend. I just hope the lads pull their fingers out on Thursday, but somehow I think not... *sigh*


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2022)

Anyways, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jan 2022)

right behind you Zzzz


----------



## tyred (10 Jan 2022)

I don't hear any wind or rain.

Very strange, I wonder if I have gone deaf...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2022)

It's another dark start to the day outside
Slip sliding out 
Time to feed the cat 🐈


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I don't hear any wind or rain.
> 
> Very strange, I wonder if I have gone deaf...


Pardon!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2022)

Morning.
It is dark here .
I have put Georgie's food down but he is not here . He must be doing something more interesting . He can't be hungry as he has almost emptied the bowl of biscuits I put down for him last night .


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2022)

First cuppa went down well
The start of another working week begins soon .
Food delivery due later


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2022)

My wife and I went over to Lacock yesterday for a walk . It was nice and sunny. We walked through the village and along to Reybridge where we walked along the river bank . I was feeling tired yesterday but we managed a 70 minute walk .
I thought it would be nice to go for a walk together as she has started to complain about me going out on my bike .


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2022)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jan 2022)

It's Monday, I'm at work and the first cuppa of the day isn't having the desired effect. The -2°C air temperature when I left for work didn't help.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2022)

Royal Mail tried to deliver a parcel yesterday. Yes! I was a bit surprised as well. I think they are doing it to try to clear the back log of parcels . It is an old ally crank for one of my bikes . I will now have to pop along to the sorting office to pick it up later .
Georgie has just emailed in picking his lips . He's had his breakfast .

How can walked become emailed ? And picking instead of licking ?


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Royal Mail tried to deliver a parcel yesterday. Yes! I was a bit surprised as well. I think they are doing it to try to clear the back log of parcels . It is an old ally crank for one of my bikes . I will now have to pop along to the sorting office to pick it up later .
> Georgie has just emailed in picking his lips . He's had his breakfast .
> 
> How can walked become emailed ? And picking instead of licking ?


Well the second one is understandable but the first is a mystery. Glad I don't have predictive text on my computer - any wistakes are all my own work! 

Morning folks...


----------



## dave r (10 Jan 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Well the second one is understandable but the first is a mystery. Glad I don't have predictive text on my computer - any wistakes are all my own work!
> 
> Morning folks...



I have predictive text turned of on all my devices, but once in a while it rears its ugly head.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Meh, a bloody shambles for us this weekend. I just hope the lads pull their fingers out on Thursday, but somehow I think not... *sigh*


It's not always fun being a Gooner - but it never lacks unpredictability!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2022)

I need a couple of square slab feed thingies for the bird feeder. I might as well grab some fat balls, too, as I'll be in Wilko.


----------



## fossyant (10 Jan 2022)

Damp again, just commuted via the stove top coffee pot to my desk in the conservatory. Looks like it's a Turbo trainer lunch.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jan 2022)

Another damp day with a brisk wind. 
At least I got out by car yesterday to do a bit of socialising visiting my wildlife pal. He had a long story which really belongs in the motoring section about a newish Jaguar owned by a mutual friend. Engine stopped as he was exiting the local car park and being automatic there was no obvious way to get it out of gear. Much trouble.
Off to make some coffee.


----------



## mybike (10 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's just a bog-standard Wilko one with a pink fleecy cover.
> 
> Most importantly, it's not leaking.



But, in christening it, did you not get the outside wet?


----------



## tyred (10 Jan 2022)

I've just seen an advertisement for an electric cork screw.  People get more lazy by the day.


----------



## postman (10 Jan 2022)

I should be cleaning,but the cleaning app in my brain has frozen.We go over to Lancashire once a month to clean the in laws house.When I get back I don't have the same enthusiasm,apart from regular cleaning of the toilets and kitchen areas.I need motivation and today its,missing.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jan 2022)

woke up this morning to deltacron? 

no not be confused with Delta Dawn by Helen Reddy

View: https://youtu.be/afsp7MU-nTI


Cypriot Scientist Says Covid-19 Variant Deltacron Not an Error​


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jan 2022)

postman said:


> I should be cleaning,but the cleaning app in my brain has frozen.We go over to Lancashire once a month to clean the in laws house.When I get back I don't have the same enthusiasm,apart from regular cleaning of the toilets and kitchen areas.I need motivation and today its,missing.


never do today, what you can do tomorrow


----------



## rockyroller (10 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Another damp day with a brisk wind.
> At least I got out by car yesterday to do a bit of socialising visiting my wildlife pal. He had a long story which really belongs in the motoring section about a newish Jaguar owned by a mutual friend. Engine stopped as he was exiting the local car park and being automatic there was no obvious way to get it out of gear. Much trouble.
> Off to make some coffee.


only had that happen to me once. was on a highway interchange ramp. wound up keeping it in the gear it was for the whole interchange & didn't have any other trouble with it. glad the whole experience was OK in that gear


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jan 2022)

Right, so where are we? Advantage Djorkovic, Hawke to serve.....?

We have Tennis, we even have Real Tennis. We now have Unreal Tennis.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> only had that happen to me once. was on a highway interchange ramp. wound up keeping it in the gear it was for the whole interchange & didn't have any other trouble with it. glad the whole experience was OK in that gear


Problem here was that the engine stopped and since it was in gear it could not be pushed clear. The car owner has a relative in the recovery business who was able to tell him by phone how to release the gearbox which was not very obvious. The reason for engine failure was not clear either but a long complicated story.


----------



## Moon bunny (10 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Arthur Cone and Oil, that famous stickler for bicycle wheel maintenance!


Wasn’t that Jerome K. Jerome’s chum In Three Men on the Bummel?
I ought to have been firm, but I thought that perhaps he really did know something about the business. I went to the tool shed to see what I could find. When I came back he was sitting on the ground with the front wheel between his legs. He was playing with it, twiddling it round between his fingers; the remnant of the machine was lying on the gravel path beside him.

He said: "Something has happened to this front wheel of yours."

"It looks like it, doesn't it?" I answered. But he was the sort of man that never understands satire.

He said: "It looks to me as if the bearings were all wrong."

I said: "Don't you trouble about it any more; you will make yourself tired. Let us put it back and get off."


.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Jan 2022)

There is a very tense atmosphere in my house this morning ! 
While l was outside for a few minutes one of my hounds ( l am sure l know which one ) went into the kitchen and stole my lunch which was wrapped in foil and on a plate ready to be heated in the oven. Now l have no lunch and no plate ,it was smashed to bits during the robbery.
Hound is now very subdued having received a loud and pis..d off chastisement from yours truly


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> There is a very tense atmosphere in my house this morning !
> While l was outside for a few minutes one of my hounds ( l am sure l know which one ) went into the kitchen and stole my lunch which was wrapped in foil and on a plate ready to be heated in the oven. Now l have no lunch and no plate ,it was smashed to bits during the robbery.
> Hound is now very subdued having received a loud and pis..d off chastisement from yours truly


I know the feeling well having been also robbed of my lunch by a hound which was not mine. Son's kitchen and I assumed I had put it out of reach.
Not as bad as the time we left a bag of pease meal in our bedroom and somehow the family terrier got in and found it. My grandchildren said they had never heard their mother swearing like that before. In case you do not know pease meal is extremely finely ground and slightly yellowish in colour. Spreads everywhere unless well controlled.


----------



## Moon bunny (10 Jan 2022)

This morning I put twelve wine bottles and about four dozen beer cans out for recycling, my neighbours only managed two jam jars. What is the matter with people!? Can’t they at least try? I can’t fix global warming on my own.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> This morning I put twelve wine bottles and about four dozen beer cans out for recycling, my neighbours only managed two jam jars. What is the matter with people!? Can’t they at least try? I can’t fix global warming on my own.


I'll drink to that!! It can't be a solitary effort, can it.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2022)

Right.. Time to do a bit of work in the garden.


----------



## postman (10 Jan 2022)

Right the cleaning app finally got going.But sadly has cut out three times already.It's having a reboot at the moment.The energy or drive is not there at all.It's going to be a sluggish afternoon.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jan 2022)

I had intended to do a bit of tidying up in the garden today but it has been raining steadily all day tho' not too windy.
Unlike the outer reaches of the Inner Hebrides where swell conditions are bad and the ferry today made it into Coll but failed to berth at Tiree and is now returning toOban.
I certainly would not fancy trying to berth something like a floating block of flats in any wind with a heavy swell. The biggest I ever had to deal with was 42ft and with a reasonable power to weight ratio tho' most of my experience was with much smaller vessels. In any swell conditions even smaller boats are not handy but any damage is more likely to the vessel itself. If one of the bigger ferries hit a pier hard the damage on both sides could be considerable.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2022)

Still, grey and chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep terribly well, but a lovely walk with a friend and her two dogs this morning has gotten my pecker up. It was very muddy out, so a challenge to stay upright at times. But no walking boots lost in the muck, even if my jeans do need to be laundered.

This afternoon I will need to see about my mobile phone. My supplier are closing their PAYG service and so I need to find an alternative. Most likely stay with them on the cheapest contract (£7 a month) which isn't too bad. It's more than adequate for my useage. PAYG has become a pain, because it's not as cheap as it used to be.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## postman (10 Jan 2022)

Sorry to report the cleaning app has crashed.The reboot failed due to a lack energy.Turned it off completely,and now resting,might try again tomorrow.


----------



## pawl (10 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I've just seen an advertisement for an electric cork screw.  People get more lazy by the day.






Due to phase out the petrol ones tomorrow 😄😄😄


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> woke up this morning to deltacron?
> 
> no not be confused with Delta Dawn by Helen Reddy
> 
> ...




View: https://youtu.be/i2X_6GXSDrA

her favourite group was Helen Reddy


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> It's not always fun being a Gooner - but it never lacks unpredictability!



Yup, tell me about it... More up and down than a yo-yo...


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2022)

Had a couple of slices of tiger loaf with home made hummus, a tangerine, half an avocado and two


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Jan 2022)

Was it made from real tigers?


----------



## Speicher (10 Jan 2022)

postman said:


> Sorry to report the cleaning app has crashed.The reboot failed due to a lack energy.Turned it off completely,and now resting,might try again tomorrow.



My apologies @postman.  I may have temporarily borrowed your energy supply. Tis a long time since I did any vacuuming of floors.

However, I need to take a break as the cordless vacuum cleaner needs re-charging.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Was it made from real tigers?



If tigers are made from a paste of rice flour, salt and sesame oil...


----------



## tyred (10 Jan 2022)

It seemed promising this morning but it hasn't stopped raining since about 9am. 

Looks like no walk today.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> But, in christening it, did you not get the outside wet?



No, I christened it by getting the inside wet


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2022)

Right must crack on got work to do


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Jan 2022)

15 minutes and work is done for the day.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> 15 minutes and work is done for the day.


Just think.. In 15 minutes you can be posting in Mundane News.. 

Oh. Hang on! 😂


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2022)

I've been filing some dents out of an ally crank arm which I picked up this morning . It looked someone had been using it like a hammer.
I've polished it up now and it is looking like chrome .


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jan 2022)

I'm having trouble setting up my printer on Linux. It says there's a problem with CUPS. 
I know Linux is other worldly but I didn't think I needed tarot cards to help me!


----------



## tyred (10 Jan 2022)

My phone is moaning because it's only 12% charged. Demanding @#€##€#


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Just think.. In 15 minutes you can be posting in Mundane News..
> 
> Oh. Hang on! 😂


I have busy days. 😁


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2022)

I've been stuck on "hold" for the last three quarters of an hour.

At least it's in a queue for a web chat rather than me being sat on the phone. Means I can do other things while I wait.

Like hand wash some face masks and socks, and scroll through an archive of stock car photos. I'm looking for photos of a yellow & blue Higman superstox running #165 (1986 / 1987) as it's the same one I've been modelling, but being driven by its subsequent owner. I could always use some extra pictoral details, even though I know the front bumper and grille has been altered.

I have the rocket glue on order, hopefully I'm not allergic, as I'd really like to finish the model.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2022)

I am still stuck on hold.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Jan 2022)

I would have hung up by now.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I would have hung up by now.



It's a web chat - I can leave it running. The only other alternative is whats app, which I don't have, or go outside in the cold and rain to make the call on their own service number. I can't use a landline and any mobile signal here is shite.

Damned if I do, damned if I don't. I will try again from scratch later this evening.


----------



## postman (10 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've been filing some dents out of an ally crank arm which I picked up this morning . It looked someone had been using it like a hammer.
> I've polished it up now and it is looking like chrome .


Are you looking for a job in tv,Repair Shop sounds ideal.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jan 2022)

postman said:


> Are you looking for a job in tv,Repair Shop sounds ideal.


Here are the befores, I haven't taken any pictures of the afters yet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here are the befores, I haven't taken any pictures of the afters yet.


It really does like someone has taken a hammer to it! At both ends. I wonder why that might have been.


----------



## tyred (10 Jan 2022)

My phone is now 100% charged and happy. For now...


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2022)

I'm beginning to think there's no one in the phone provider's office... 

It's been like this for a while, and I really don't want to lose my number when the PAYG service shuts...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2022)

Drizzling here


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2022)

Watching the snooker and waiting for my jacket potatoes to cook.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jan 2022)

Back from a night ride to check lights ahead of upcoming audax


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2022)

Just been listening to some various David Bowie tracks hard to believe he has been dead 5 years RIP


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm beginning to think there's no one in the phone provider's office...
> 
> It's been like this for a while, and I really don't want to lose my number when the PAYG service shuts...


Who'll be your new service provider? Get in touch with them and have them do the work.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Just been listening to some various David Bowie tracks hard to believe he has been dead 5 years RIP



It is 6 years


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Who'll be your new service provider? Get in touch with them and have them do the work.



I want to stay with the same lot (Virgin / O2) if I can... Trouble is, even if I go elsewhere, I need to get in touch with them to get the code to carry my number over...

Damned if I do, damned if I don't.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I want to stay with the same lot (Virgin / O2) if I can... Trouble is, even if I go elsewhere, I need to get in touch with them to get the code to carry my number over...
> 
> Damned if I do, damned if I don't.


I'm assuming you're with virgin and not O2 at present. Get in touch with O2 and say you want to bring your number across to them.

If you are with O2, say you are looking to upgrade. They'll bend over backwards to help you upgrade. 

Either way they'll do the work required.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It is 6 years


That's why it was hard to believe then


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'm assuming you're with virgin and not O2 at present. Get in touch with O2 and say you want to bring your number across to them.
> 
> If you are with O2, say you are looking to upgrade. They'll bend over backwards to help you upgrade.
> 
> Either way they'll do the work required.



Yes. I'll have to try again tomorrow - their office shuts at 9pm. Hopefully I will get through to a human and not a bot that's got its knickers in a twist. (Do bots have knickers?)

My fault for leaving it this late, I've never had any problems getting in touch before. Likely they've got a fair few similar requests, given their PAYG service is ending.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yes. I'll have to try again tomorrow - their office shuts at 9pm. Hopefully I will get through to a human and not a bot that's got its knickers in a twist. (Do bots have knickers?)
> 
> My fault for leaving it this late, I've never had any problems getting in touch before. Likely they've got a fair few similar requests, given their PAYG service is ending.


I had similar with Orange, and EE said I was never with them on as a PAYG number. Despite one listed on my account as an alternative contact number. 

I'm still fighting to get my BTCellnet number back, as well as my Orange numbers.

Make a note of your phone IMEI number, and SIM card number. Having both to hand when you call, makes it easier.

Which are you with at present, O2 or Virgin?


----------



## Reynard (10 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> I had similar with Orange, and EE said I was never with them on as a PAYG number. Despite one listed on my account as an alternative contact number.
> 
> I'm still fighting to get my BTCellnet number back, as well as my Orange numbers.
> 
> ...



Ah, thanks for the tip, I'll make a note of those before I try again tomorrow 

Virgin, at present. And have been for donkeys.

I only want the most basic of contracts as I do most of my internetting via the Casa Reynard broadband connection. Phone is really only used when out and about.

Edited to add, I've only ever had a sim only. Never had a phone from them, handset has always been bought secondhand.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah, thanks for the tip, I'll make a note of those before I try again tomorrow
> 
> Virgin, at present. And have been for donkeys.
> 
> ...


So, you're upgrading from PAYG to contract, albeit SIM only. Let them do some of the work.

No O2 shop nearby that you could visit? They'd bite yer hand off for that.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> So, you're upgrading from PAYG to contract, albeit SIM only. Let them do some of the work.
> 
> No O2 shop nearby that you could visit? They'd bite yer hand off for that.



Alas not... 

I'll try again tomorrow. Well, later today if we really want to be pedantic...


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2022)

Anyways, time to put Lisa and Poots back into their pigeonholes in my imagination and tootle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jan 2022)

Lidl's capers and anchovies are excellent, but it's best to steer clear of their black olives.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2022)

Morning dark outside 
First cuppa going down well
Cat has been fed


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2022)

Morning .
It is dark outside . Not sure what it is doing !  Our cars look wet and so does the ground but our windows are dry . I am supposed to meet a friend later and I'm not sure whether to drive or cycle .  A problem on the M4 with traffic having to be diverted has thrown a spanner into the works .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2022)

I was just wondering how people join secret societies ? Do they place adverts in super markets on notice boards with contact details ?


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is dark outside . Not sure what it is doing !  Our cars look wet and so does the ground but our windows are dry . I am supposed to meet a friend later and I'm not sure whether to drive or cycle .  A problem on the M4 with traffic having to be diverted has thrown a spanner into the works .


Looks like the westbound slip road at J17 is closed due to an accident..


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2022)

It's drizzling ☔


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Looks like the westbound slip road at J17 is closed due to an accident..


Thanks . Just trying to figure out how the traffic will be avoiding that section of M4 . They will most likely be using the route I wanted to take this morning. Basset , Sutton Benger .


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2022)

The leaves are dropping of my Poinsettia and Mr pigeon is attempting to make baby pigeons with Miss/Mrs/Ms pigeon on the fence in the drizzle. She, by the looks of it, is either disinterested or playing hard to get.. It's not easy to tell, sometimes.


----------



## mybike (11 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> There is a very tense atmosphere in my house this morning !
> While l was outside for a few minutes one of my hounds ( l am sure l know which one ) went into the kitchen and stole my lunch which was wrapped in foil and on a plate ready to be heated in the oven. Now l have no lunch and no plate ,it was smashed to bits during the robbery.
> Hound is now very subdued having received a loud and pis..d off chastisement from yours truly



At least it wasn't something requiring a trip to the emergency vet, a £300 bill & a 42 mile round trip, as when a certain puppy stole a slice of rich fruit cake.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jan 2022)

A showery day I think in store as while not currently raining I can see a shower creeping up the Sound. Not much wind and unless there are covid cancellations it would be a good day for travelling. Not much cop for a tourist right enough but for normal people it would be ok.
While many look down on FB it does have interesting bits. There is an interesting recent history discussion going on which involves Granny Spencer who ran a launch service across from Oban and brought the Sunday papers and some passengers when we were a proper island community rather than the Incomers Theme Park. 
Today's excitement will be to go and fill my car fuel tank up.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> At least it wasn't something requiring a trip to the emergency vet, a £300 bill & a 42 mile round trip, as when a certain puppy stole a slice of rich fruit cake.


I think vets are taking the peace these days with their charges . 
It's a wonder that the insurance companies haven't clamped down on them . They did with car bodywork !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was just wondering how people join secret societies ? Do they place adverts in super markets on notice boards with contact details ?


I wouldn't join any society that would have me as a member, secret or otherwise


----------



## rockyroller (11 Jan 2022)

14F aka -10C Brrr!


----------



## pawl (11 Jan 2022)

Had a new thermostat fitted to fridge freezer as apparently the previous one was not working.Items in the fridge we’re freezing up and there was frosting on the rear wall of the fridge.Checked this morning it does not appear to be any better Perhaps time for new one


----------



## tyred (11 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was just wondering how people join secret societies ? Do they place adverts in super markets on notice boards with contact details ?


I could tell you but I'd have to kill you


----------



## rockyroller (11 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> She, by the looks of it, is either disinterested or playing hard to get.. It's not easy to tell, sometimes.


girls be girls, right?


----------



## tyred (11 Jan 2022)

Blue skies are here again.

Must go for a walk before the rain comes back!


----------



## tyred (11 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was just wondering how people join secret societies ? Do they place adverts in super markets on notice boards with contact details ?


Or I could post you a letter with the instructions and the letter will self - destruct after you've read it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was just wondering how people join secret societies ? Do they place adverts in super markets on notice boards with contact details ?


No.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> 14F aka -10C Brrr!


I'll see that, and raise you -14C currently.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2022)

Second cuppa went down well earlier 
Now time for a hot summer fruits drink and a chocolate bar


----------



## mybike (11 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Today's excitement will be to go and fill my car fuel tank up.



Recently cost me £70! I've never spent that much before.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2022)

I've bought myself a new microwave 😁
I hated the old one. To small, not enough Watts and I didn't like the 'Ding' it made.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2022)

Mild, grey and murky here chez Casa Reynard. It was raining earlier, but it isn't now.

This morning I have made some leek & potato soup, run a batch of errands for the parental unit and done some writing. This afternoon, I shall make another attempt at getting my phone sorted.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2022)

Camembert and Piccalilli sandwich for lunch and a coffee ☕


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> There is a very tense atmosphere in my house this morning !
> While l was outside for a few minutes one of my hounds ( l am sure l know which one ) went into the kitchen and stole my lunch which was wrapped in foil and on a plate ready to be heated in the oven. Now l have no lunch and no plate ,it was smashed to bits during the robbery.
> Hound is now very subdued having received a loud and pis..d off chastisement from yours truly





mybike said:


> At least it wasn't something requiring a trip to the emergency vet, a £300 bill & a 42 mile round trip, as when a certain puppy stole a slice of rich fruit cake.



This is exactly why I don't trust the girls. I work on the assumption that they will pinch stuff that they shouldn't.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2022)

Bump has arrived!  He is now called George.

Very sadly he has an infection and needs to stay in Hospital for a week.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Had a new thermostat fitted to fridge freezer as apparently the previous one was not working.Items in the fridge we’re freezing up and there was frosting on the rear wall of the fridge.Checked this morning it does not appear to be any better Perhaps time for new one


That's what happened to our AGE freezer . It kept on icing up despite it having a defrost thing . The ice would build up and push the door open . We kept telling each other that they must have left the door open the last time they used it . We eventually got rid of it and replaced with 2 smaller ones .


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> Recently cost me £70! I've never spent that much before.


I only spent just over £30 as I like to keep a nearly full tank in case of problems with ferries when a lengthy diversion is possible with no possibility of any fuel for at least 60 miles.
My fuel here cost 10p more per litre than mainland prices but I prefer to be seen as a regular local garage customer and expect to get prompt help in emergency.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2022)

Lovely lunch. Two slices of tiger loaf, one with the last of yesterday's chicken, pancetta & sweetcorn jacket potato topping, one with hummus, plus a tangerine, some grapes and two 

Was hoping for an afternoon in front of the snooker, but The Rocket has just seen off Jack Lisowski 6-1...


----------



## postman (11 Jan 2022)

Back from a walk to Headingley,a visit to Specsavers,then called in to a cafe for a sausage and bacon sandwich it was droolingly lovely.


----------



## postman (11 Jan 2022)

Father in law is standing up for himself.In November while we were there on our monthly cleaning duties,they got a phone call from a double glazing firm.It seemed odd to me so I googled on my phone and yes it was,cold calling elderly people with a research p!oy,then an arranged meeting and pressure to buy windows.Well Mrs P said I was overreacting,but when she came home she went on the computer and found complaints,she rang the firm and put them in their place.Well they have tried again,but since the first call the mother in law has died as you know,so he told them in no uncertain terms to do one.Well when we go back we shall find the number on the house phone and be ringing them,and they will be told in no uncertain terms where to shove their phony research.It's a company in Blackpool.Well done 91 year old fil.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2022)

Off out for dinner later - spending Xmas vouchers coupled with a 25% Gourmet card discount - need it feeding four adults. Off to York tomorrow for Daughter's Uni interview.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2022)

postman said:


> Father in law is standing up for himself.In November while we were there on our monthly cleaning duties,they got a phone call from a double glazing firm.It seemed odd to me so I googled on my phone and yes it was,cold calling elderly people with a research p!oy,then an arranged meeting and pressure to buy windows.Well Mrs P said I was overreacting,but when she came home she went on the computer and found complaints,she rang the firm and put them in their place.Well they have tried again,but since the first call the mother in law has died as you know,so he told them in no uncertain terms to do one.Well when we go back we shall find the number on the house phone and be ringing them,and they will be told in no uncertain terms where to shove their phony research.It's a company in Blackpool.Well done 91 year old fil.



Worth getting him a phone with call guardian. Really stops the cold calls. You do need to set it up with 'allowed' numbers first. Otherwise, it's an answer machine, that then phones through to let you know who is on the phone - the caller gives their name, and then you decide when to answer. It's completely blocked all the cold calls we have (even with TPS)


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2022)

Here is the afters. That is filing and polishing up with Meguiars all metal polish and cotton cloth . You can get a good shine just by using a small dab .


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> Worth getting him a phone with call guardian. Really stops the cold calls. You do need to set it up with 'allowed' numbers first. Otherwise, it's an answer machine, that then phones through to let you know who is on the phone - the caller gives their name, and then you decide when to answer. It's completely blocked all the cold calls we have (even with TPS)


I have call guardian on my phone. As you say it stops all the cold calls, and the automated calls. Genuine people can give their name, and then you can add them to a list of telephone numbers. 

The only drawback is when banks want to ring when I want to set up a new direct debit, but I can imagine that would not be a problem for older people.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jan 2022)

4.30pm and there is still some daylight! 

I will soon be able to get busy in the garden.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here is the afters. That is filing and polishing up with Meguiars all metal polish and cotton cloth . You can get a good shine just by using a small dab .



Nice job, on the third picture whats the mark on the bottom bracket end? 165 crank, my favourite length.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2022)

I don't get any calls at all on my landline as it's not plugged in


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2022)

First Snowdrops of the year. Spotted on my afternoon stroll


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have call guardian on my phone. As you say it stops all the cold calls, and the automated calls. Genuine people can give their name, and then you can add them to a list of telephone numbers.
> 
> The only drawback is when banks want to ring when I want to set up a new direct debit, but I can imagine that would not be a problem for older people.


I get calls from medical sources but a variety of numbers including an 0800 sometimes. Don't think it would help me much. Anyway I have number display and if I do not recognise the caller I ignore the call. Anybody important will leave a message on the answer machine or call my mobile.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Nice job, on the third picture whats the mark on the bottom bracket end? 165 crank, my favourite length.


There are some deep marks near the square taper hole which are too deep to file out . It looks like someone might have used a ball joint separating tool to remove it . There is another small gouge which I filed down but there is still a bit left . There is plenty of metal in the arm so I could file it down a bit more .
There is a gouge worn in to the pedal end caused by either a pedal , shoe or leather strap .


----------



## tyred (11 Jan 2022)

I sourced replacement rubber ferrule/grippy things for my crutches. A job for the morning.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 625972
> 
> 
> First Snowdrops of the year. Spotted on my afternoon stroll



I've not any snowdrops flowering yet, but my winter aconites are just getting going.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2022)

Anyways, it is almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (11 Jan 2022)

It appears that I put a piece of mundanity in the wrong thread


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've not any snowdrops flowering yet, but my winter aconites are just getting going.


There's some woods nearby that have a huge carpet of Snowdrops once they all pop up. I'll take a photo when they do.. 👍


----------



## gbb (11 Jan 2022)

Sprained my ankle today, dont know when but got that rasping pain when i was sat down. Suspect it happened an hiur before as i was carrying a heavy box down stairs at work


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jan 2022)

My brother infuriates me ! My wife and I were just talking about how he won't write a will . He thinks that it would be tempting fate . My wife said that we have had one for 40 years . I said that I've tried using mine several times !


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2022)

Who's will ?



Reynard said:


> I've not any snowdrops flowering yet, but my winter aconites are just getting going.



Nor us yet


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jan 2022)

A couple of people very kindly checked in to ask how I am as I haven't been posting: I'm fine, just busy. I'll drop by as and when...







In the meantime, a picture of the Kaiserstühl, an extinct volcano inconsiderately placed between my apartment and my current place of work so I have to go around the right hand end of it.


----------



## dave r (11 Jan 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A couple of people very kindly checked in to ask how I am as I haven't been posting: I'm fine, just busy. I'll drop by as and when...
> 
> View attachment 625986
> 
> ...



Nice to hear you're OK


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Jan 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A couple of people very kindly checked in to ask how I am as I haven't been posting: I'm fine, just busy. I'll drop by as and when...
> 
> View attachment 625986
> 
> ...


Welcome back.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks . Just trying to figure out how the traffic will be avoiding that section of M4 . They will most likely be using the route I wanted to take this morning. Basset , Sutton Benger .


Check one.network for diversions an closures.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2022)

Leek & potato soup, followed by spaghetti with a mushroom, garlic & cream sauce.

Italians would be outraged, as I should have used tagliatelle.

Given the amount of garlic I used, practicing social distancing will be a breeze.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A couple of people very kindly checked in to ask how I am as I haven't been posting: I'm fine, just busy. I'll drop by as and when...
> 
> View attachment 625986
> 
> ...



Glad you're ok.  And that is some view!


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There's some woods nearby that have a huge carpet of Snowdrops once they all pop up. I'll take a photo when they do.. 👍



Looking forward to that.  Will have to take some pics of Reynard's Wood as well.

I love snowdrops.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A couple of people very kindly checked in to ask how I am as I haven't been posting: I'm fine, just busy. I'll drop by as and when...
> 
> View attachment 625986
> 
> ...


Wouldn't the volcano be warmer at this time of year!


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jan 2022)

My application for partial retirement has been closed because I didn't complete a form (AHA2) that has to be supplied with all requests, but there was no mention of the need for the AHA2 anywhere in the guidance or the application itself. Helpfully they've supplied a blank AHA2 for me to complete when I have to start the whole process again tomorrow – unsurprisingly it wasn't available today. Why the current application couldn't have been left open and the form just added to the request is a question nobody can answer 

You'd think that working for a bureaucracy I'd be used to this sort of thing, but new heights have been reached and is why I started the process well before the minimum 4 month notice period! 

It's a good job I'm on the early shift and having a dry week, otherwise a large quantity of beer may have been taken this evening.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> My application for partial retirement has been closed because I didn't complete a form (AHA2) that has to be supplied with all requests, but there was no mention of the need for the AHA2 anywhere in the guidance or the application itself. Helpfully they've supplied a blank AHA2 for me to complete when I have to start the whole process again tomorrow – unsurprisingly it wasn't available today. Why the current application couldn't have been left open and the form just added to the request is a question nobody can answer
> 
> You'd think that working for a bureaucracy I'd be used to this sort of thing, but new heights have been reached and is why I started the process well before the minimum 4 month notice period!
> 
> It's a good job I'm on the early shift and having a dry week, otherwise a large quantity of beer may have been taken this evening.



Want me to trebuchet some chocolate over?


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2022)

Had a nice meal out at a local pub. They have really upped their game on presentation - it's a 'chain', but the pub's always been good, but the 'teens' were impressed. We had a couple of bottles of Rioja and a total of 3 courses.... Fortunately my Gourmet Card knocked 25% off the bill and my sister's Xmas present of a £50 voucher lowered the bill to £60. Gave the staff a good tip. Eating out is not cheap when you have to feed 4 adults, two of whome are young and hungry..


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2022)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Tribansman (12 Jan 2022)

Up with the lark for a 30 mile commute, switching to main roads today to reduce ice risk. It's lovely and still out there


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2022)

Dark and very frosty outside
Cat has had his breakfast 
First cuppa going down well


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Dark and very frosty outside
> Cat has had his breakfast
> First cuppa going down well


About time you lot had some frost down there!  I’ve put up with icy roads for the last week but it’s much milder up here this morning. Currently a balmy 8 degrees, although overcast and breezy.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2022)

Morning.
We have clear sky and sparkly cars this morning . It is totally different to what the weather peeps told us last night . 
They said that we would have fog up to mid day .


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> About time you lot had some frost down there!  I’ve put up with icy roads for the last week but it’s much milder up here this morning. Currently a balmy 8 degrees, although overcast and breezy.


Thanks for sending it down south it's just what we needed


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2022)

It's ♻ Bin day today.
I like a clear frosty morning, especially if if looking at it from the warm side of the lounge window


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2022)

I've been up for too long already. Bacon sandwich, coffee, and back to bed seems an attractive option.


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2022)

Two bright, sunny mornings in a row


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2022)

A lot of ice to scrape off the car windscreen this morning.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2022)

Another damp start today but may ease off a bit later. This has been happening a lot recently when we start off with rain but turns out not too bad by midday. Also mild at 8C. 
This is where the disadvantage of storage heaters comes in as they cannot be quickly adjusted for the current conditions. The interior of the house is warmer than usual this morning but no point in fiddling with the heater settings as they are on no output boost anyway. If I turn the input down it will have no immediate effect but will later when it will probably be colder.
Looking out at bedtime last night an ambulance was parked along the road with all road lights on but no blue lights. Not an emergency then but a neighbour is obviously in trouble. She has family living a short distance away so not alone in the world.


----------



## pawl (12 Jan 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A couple of people very kindly checked in to ask how I am as I haven't been posting: I'm fine, just busy. I'll drop by as and when...
> 
> View attachment 625986
> 
> ...



Good to hear your OK


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Now time to wash up


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2022)

Bin's have bin emptied. 
No1 daughter is now the proud (ish) owner of our old microwave.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jan 2022)

So much for the foggy weather forecast - it's a lovely but very cold sunny day out there.

Partial retirement forms were re-submitted this morning while the first cuppa of the day was cooling.


----------



## mybike (12 Jan 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A couple of people very kindly checked in to ask how I am as I haven't been posting: I'm fine, just busy. I'll drop by as and when...
> 
> View attachment 625986
> 
> ...


You do realise you cannot escape.


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2022)

I've fitted my new ferrules. Now time for a walk.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2022)

I've done a bit of tidying up in the garden then cleaned and lubed the Brommie ready for a couple of miles this afternoon. 

Must be coffee time 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2022)

I think that the final blueberry that was dropped on the kitchen floor a couple of days ago has been found.
Fortunately, not by stepping on it 😂


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2022)

I am not good at waiting in for people.


----------



## Threevok (12 Jan 2022)

I've won £7.60 on the Euro-millions

Only 33 million short


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (12 Jan 2022)

So, the repair person I was waiting for has been. He was here for less than 30 seconds, assessed the issue and will be back another day to fix it. That means I will have to wait in again


----------



## Speicher (12 Jan 2022)

From the top of this hill I can look down and see mist or is it fog? 

Looking up, there is clear blue sky.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My brother infuriates me ! My wife and I were just talking about how he won't write a will . He thinks that it would be tempting fate . My wife said that we have had one for 40 years . I said that I've tried using mine several times !



Decades ago I worked at a County Court. Occasionnally I would join some of the staff from local Law Firms for a drink on a Friday Lunchtime.

I can still remember that they would raise a glass for "the people who had written their wills without consulting a competent person".


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2022)

Did you know Carling made switches ?


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2022)

I look out my front window and think I should really be out there on my trike. Ten minutes later and look out again. Thank goodness I am not out there on my trike.
Yesterday I posted somewhere about trikes and mentioned Jorvik which seem a reasonable price. What do I get today but adverts for Jorvik trikes on the local FB page.
This morning I got wakened at about 10 past 7 by my landline phone ringing. Ignored it as anything important would come on my mobile. Call was from Burton on Trent area. Could be somebody misdialling but more likely another scam trying to get you when only half awake.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Did you know Carling made switches ?
> 
> View attachment 626105


Are they probably the finest switches? 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2022)

I'm feeling shattered today . I've just woken up from a nap and feel like I might have another .
It is a shame as it looks nice and sunny outside.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2022)

Chilly and sunny here chez Casa Reynard. Lots of frost on the car and on the house & garage rooves earlier. No wind though, so feels a lot milder than it actually is.

This morning, I re-jigged the fridges in the kitchen and utility room, filled up the wood bins in the house and hauled in a load of firewood ready for splitting later this afternoon.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Are they probably the finest switches? 🤔


Not at the moment as struggling to find an id number


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Did you know Carling made switches ?
> 
> View attachment 626105


I hope that they're better at making switches than they are at making beer


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2022)

My phone wants to perform an update.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> My phone wants to perform an update.


My laptop did that to me today. Once it had been updated, LibreOffice wanted to update. If my phone wants in on the act, it's going to have to wait.


----------



## postman (12 Jan 2022)

Mrs P treated us to lunch ,two full English breakfasts.So no cooking tonight,a win win situation all round.


----------



## postman (12 Jan 2022)

Go to go Mrs P is going to run the shears over my bonce.


----------



## pawl (12 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I look out my front window and think I should really be out there on my trike. Ten minutes later and look out again. Thank goodness I am not out there on my trike.
> Yesterday I posted somewhere about trikes and mentioned Jorvik which seem a reasonable price. What do I get today but adverts for Jorvik trikes on the local FB page.
> This morning I got wakened at about 10 past 7 by my landline phone ringing. Ignored it as anything important would come on my mobile. Call was from Burton on Trent area. Could be somebody misdialling but more likely another scam trying to get you when only half awake.






Own up there confirming your order for twenty gallons of Burton Best Bitter?


----------



## rockyroller (12 Jan 2022)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I am not good at waiting in for people.


had a girlfriend like that. actually we both kept missing each other. I worked nights, when she worked days. then I worked days, when she worked nights


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> From the top of this hill I can look down and see mist or is it fog?
> 
> Looking up, there is clear blue sky.


_"Fog is when you can see less than 1,000 metres away, and if you can see further than 1,000 metres, it's a mist."_


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2022)

Threevok said:


> I've won £7.60 on the Euro-millions
> 
> Only 33 million short



It sounds like you're having similar luck to us, we've won three times on the postcode lottery but have never won more than a tenner.


----------



## postman (12 Jan 2022)

Hair done,or what I call hair.It's over in minutes.I look better and younger.Oh yes I do.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2022)

Lovely luncheon. Two slices of tiger loaf, one with the last of the sliced turkey & stuffing, one with hummus, plus a tangerine, a large plum and two 

I have opened the penultimate net of clementines. With that comes with the realization that in the last three weeks, Mum and I have already eaten four and a half kilos of them...


----------



## Hover Fly (12 Jan 2022)

Last day in this job, nearly over.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2022)

Time for a break
Time for a Rocky bar


----------



## Threevok (12 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a break
> Time for a Rocky bar


Red or yellow ?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2022)

Threevok said:


> Red or yellow ?


Gotta be a Red!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2022)

Nice 3 mile walk while I waited to pick up granddaughter from school.. ☀


----------



## postman (12 Jan 2022)

I am debating whether to buy,the complete box set of It ain't half got mum.I thought it was superb yearsago,not sure if I would like it now,it's a bargain at less than ten quid including postage.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2022)

Another beautiful winter’s day to be out riding.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2022)

Right, that's a couple of weeks' worth of logs bashed into submission. Except for the stubborn chunk of mulberry in which the axe has gotten itself stuck. 

Anyways, a sit down to watch Antiques Road Trip.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jan 2022)

Well! I slept through The Repair Shop and A Place in the Country . I have a mild headache and feel tired . My walk yesterday must have been a bit too much .


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Own up there confirming your order for twenty gallons of Burton Best Bitter?


I used to buy wet yeast from Burton on Trent. About 10cwt per week or more depending on our production levels.


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2022)

I have a bag of boiled sweets.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's a couple of weeks' worth of logs bashed into submission. Except for the stubborn chunk of mulberry in which the axe has gotten itself stuck.
> 
> Anyways, a sit down to watch Antiques Road Trip.


Someone got a lovely bargain yesterday with those bijouterie tables.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Someone got a lovely bargain yesterday with those bijouterie tables.



They were nice, weren't they... 

I do like practical items when it comes to antiques. It's nice to give things a second lease of life.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's a couple of weeks' worth of logs bashed into submission. *Except for the stubborn chunk of mulberry in which the axe has gotten itself stuck.*
> 
> Anyways, a sit down to watch Antiques Road Trip.


A self operating axe, no user input required. Where can I get one?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I have a bag of boiled sweets.


And now?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2022)

Threevok said:


> Red or yellow ?


Red wrapper


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> And now?


I still have but it's missing a few green ones.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2022)

I have fed the cats. Soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2022)

It’s gone dark


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> A self operating axe, no user input required. Where can I get one?


Log splitters are not uncommon and only need operation of a foot pedal after putting the log in place.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> They were nice, weren't they...
> 
> I do like practical items when it comes to antiques. It's nice to give things a second lease of life.



If you search Bijouterie table on Ebay, the prices are very high.

Found this one when I looked for Display tables. The display area is a drawer, shame the item is too far away.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313825932075


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I still have but it's missing a few green ones.


Control self improved it has.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Log splitters are not uncommon and only need operation of a foot pedal after putting the log in place.


I've used one for splitting 4 foot diameter logs. However, log splitters don't give you that mental workout that an axe can. That log in front of you is the head of someone who annoyed you.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've used one for splitting 4 foot diameter logs. However, log splitters don't give you that mental workout that an axe can. That log in front of you is the head of someone who annoyed you.



This, in spades! 

Plus it's a full body workout, so who needs gym membership...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Log splitters are not uncommon and only need operation of a foot pedal after putting the log in place.



I did look into getting one, but decided I couldn't really justify the cost.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I did look into getting one, but decided I couldn't really justify the cost.


Build yer own.
Hydraulic pump and cylinder mounted on a steel frame


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> If you search Bijouterie table on Ebay, the prices are very high.
> 
> Found this one when I looked for Display tables. The display area is a drawer, shame the item is too far away.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/313825932075



As with any auction, it just depends on who happens to be bidding on the day. Sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Build yer own.
> Hydraulic pump and cylinder mounted on a steel frame



Could do, but space is also an issue. The axe just gets propped up behind the door.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Could do, but space is also an issue. The axe just gets propped up behind the door.


Anti-theft device as well!


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anti-theft device as well!



Along with four foils, three sabres and two epees...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2022)

Bitsas supper tonight - the last of the garlic & mushroom pasta, some roasted cherry tomatoes and a pack of tired-looking asparagus that I'd picked up on sticker. Added some extra cheese on top and it was really tasty. Oh, and I also had a bowl of leek & potato soup.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> A self operating axe, no user input required. Where can I get one?


They're not very good. Keep getting stuck.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> They're not very good. Keep getting stuck.


You have such an item, that you don't like?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Along with four foils, three sabres and two epees...


Aren't they kept in the house?


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Aren't they kept in the house?



Yes, and they form such an attractive bouquet!


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You have such an item, that you don't like?


No, but @Reynard does


----------



## tyred (12 Jan 2022)

I think it's past my bed time. 😴


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I think it's past my bed time. 😴


T'is early yet!
A case of

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DEUH0v6IRVc


----------



## Reynard (12 Jan 2022)

I am watching the snooker. A belting match between Wilson & Bingham.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am watching the snooker. A belting match between Wilson & Bingham.


They're not hitting the balls?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I think it's past my bed time. 😴


Have you missed your slot? Maybe you can book the next available bed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2022)

There are 21 tabs open in my browser but only 20 emails in my inbox. I got the inbox down to 14 earlier in the week but it's crept up again.


----------



## Badger_Boom (12 Jan 2022)

Fingers crossed that the hound doesn’t experience inner turmoil tonight. I could do without being dragged out of bed at 0230 to take him for a walk in my pyjamas.

I could do even more without encountering a neighbour trying quietly to send a chap on the walk of shame while the hound vomited loudly in the middle of the road.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

I have a  and a yum yum.

A nice late night snackette.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

Snack eaten, tea drunk, fire banked for the night. I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2022)

Another dark and I think frosty start to the day outside.
That one slipped out. 
Bl@@dy Thursday already where do the days go ?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2022)

Black bin ready for collection
First cuppa went down well
Pesky cat has been fed


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2022)

Morning .
It is Foggy here today !


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2022)

It's frosty outside. Lovely looking day, though. 
Apparently, we need to start decorating the lounge. I've already pulled one strip of wallpaper off so there's no going back now!!


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I did look into getting one, but decided I couldn't really justify the cost.


My wildlife pal has one but he split the cost with somebody else. Looks an impressive bit of kit but I did not ask how much it cost.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jan 2022)

Another dismal misty wet start to the day.
I put my glass recycling bin out and notice a neighbour has put out a paper recycling bin next to mine. Bin lorry has been past with no crashing noises but I checked carefully before putting it out. There may be a second lift I hope.
No morning ferries due to covid issues so not a good morning for travelling. Travel here is becoming a lottery.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2022)

Finally, bob the knob builder has had a skip delivered. We've been living opposite a huge pile of building rubble for about 3-4 months. Imagine a pile of bricks and concrete 4 foot high and about 60 foot long. Just dumped. That said it's probably going to fill 10 skips. Why he never had the skips delivered and filled them as he extracted the rubble I'll never know, as he's now got to shift it all again.


----------



## tyred (13 Jan 2022)

Another sunny morning. That's three in a row... must be some sort of record! 

Time for a walk.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2022)

Car has passed its MOT. It did a massive 1715 miles since it’s last MOT. Somewhat less than I cycle. Anyway it’s good to get my my next audax event a week Sat.


----------



## postman (13 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s gone dark


It's called falling asleep 😴.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> Finally, bob the knob builder has had a skip delivered. We've been living opposite a huge pile of building rubble for about 3-4 months. Imagine a pile of bricks and concrete 4 foot high and about 60 foot long. Just dumped. That said it's probably going to fill 10 skips. Why he never had the skips delivered and filled them as he extracted the rubble I'll never know, as he's now got to shift it all again.


With a skip costing twixt £175 & £225 that'll be a pretty penny to move that amount!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2022)

I'm going to take a walk too. It's still cold - rooves are frost-topped - but sunny and still.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> With a skip costing twixt £175 & £225 that'll be a pretty penny to move that amount!!


That's probably why he never got one. Surely a few grab trucks would be cheaper ?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2022)

Black bin has been emptied
Time for a hot squash and something to eat . 
Wound on my knee is no longer yellow


----------



## mybike (13 Jan 2022)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> So, the repair person I was waiting for has been. He was here for less than 30 seconds, assessed the issue and will be back another day to fix it. That means I will have to wait in again


It's designed to improve your "waiting in" ability.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jan 2022)

@Reynard 

I saw this on Pinterest and thought you would like it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jan 2022)

Two wardrobes and a chest of drawers dismantled and taken to the tip with a load of cardboard and other assorted rubbish. 

Only two settees and a washing machine to left to take. Unfortunately, they will have to wait as I need to cut up the settees to fit in the car and the washing machine weighs an absolute ton - the last time I lifted it into and out of a van, I nearly gave myself a hernia. This time it needs to go in the back of the car without damaging said vehicle. A second pair of hands will be required.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

Sunny, still and chilly here chez Casa Reynard. We had frost overnight, but not a sniff of the fog that was forecast.

I did not have the best night's sleep. Was restless and had some strange dreams. I have spent the morning writing and doing some general puttering around. Am now watching an auction on the Bay of E that I'm planning on putting a bid in. There is still 43 minutes to run on that.

After that, I shall have some luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard
> 
> I saw this on Pinterest and thought you would like it.
> 
> View attachment 626230



Oh, I do  It's about right and all. 

Thanks @Speicher


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Two wardrobes and a chest of drawers dismantled and taken to the tip with a load of cardboard and other assorted rubbish.
> 
> Only two settees and a washing machine to left to take. Unfortunately, they will have to wait as I need to cut up the settees to fit in the car and the washing machine weighs an absolute ton - the last time I lifted it into and out of a van, I nearly gave myself a hernia. This time it needs to go in the back of the car without damaging said vehicle. A second pair of hands will be required.



Dismantle the machine, maybe?


----------



## pawl (13 Jan 2022)

Just visited M&S food .Oranges grapes.and fruity Coleslaw and a piece of Brisket.Called in at the garden centre for lunch.Cheese and onion Panini Picked up some Rhubarb tubers while I was there 

Now watching Father Brown Pretty mundane day


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2022)

The house smells of home made chicken soup


----------



## rockyroller (13 Jan 2022)

OK, wutz next?


----------



## rockyroller (13 Jan 2022)

this thing fell off Daughter's car


----------



## mybike (13 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There are 21 tabs open in my browser but only 20 emails in my inbox. I got the inbox down to 14 earlier in the week but it's crept up again.



Only 21?


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

Won the auction. I am now the proud owner of a pair of Derek Warwick's race boots.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

Lovely lunch of a chunk of Walkers pork pie, a slice of tiger loaf with hummus, a clementine, a plum and two


----------



## mybike (13 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Won the auction. I am now the proud owner of a pair of Derek Warwick's race boots.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


>



It's not as if I'm going to be *wearing* them... They'll be much too big for my dainty size 4 feet!


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

Drat... That's The Rocket out of the Masters...


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> this thing fell off Daughter's car
> View attachment 626255


Luckily, it's not important! (is it? 🤔 😂)


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2022)

Just back from an 11 mile tootle around. Lovely and sunny out there, it is ☀


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> Only 21?


I rarely get more than one!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> A self operating axe, no user input required. Where can I get one?


Isn't that a beaver ?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't that a beaver ?


Never seen a beaver splitting logs.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> OK, wutz next?


Sorting out how you're going to reattach the piece that fell off the car. Then clean those mats in the car.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

I have a very fine 

There was a very beautiful sunset earlier.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> That's probably why he never got one. Surely a few grab trucks would be cheaper ?


He could fill sacks hidden inside his trousers .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Never seen a beaver splitting logs.


Ah! Trained ones might !


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


Have you not been 'reminded' yet ?


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> Have you not been 'reminded' yet ?



They come and mither me. And stare at me. I can't ever fail to be reminded.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Sorting out how you're going to reattach the piece that fell off the car. Then clean those mats in the car.


lol, right!? I can't get our adult kids to keep their cars clean! ugh! tempted, today, to take Daughter's car to the darn carwash! it's sunny & 45F degrees! today is the day!


----------



## rockyroller (13 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Luckily, it's not important! (is it? 🤔 😂)


lol, when I asked her about it she said: "I can hear the engine now". I thought maybe she meant the blower motor, which that insulated cover is probably designed to muffle & she said "oh, yeah"


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

Oh Granit Xhaka, you blithering idiot!!!


----------



## rockyroller (13 Jan 2022)

I feel like the virus is closing in on me, colleagues are dropping like flies around me. just figuratively. lots of call-outs


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2022)

Chilly outside tonight 
Home made chicken broth was scrummy
Friday tomorrow


----------



## rockyroller (13 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Won the auction. I am now the proud owner of a pair of Derek Warwick's race boots.


are they autographed? do they smell?


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> are they autographed? do they smell?



Not autographed, but they come with a handwritten letter. I have photos of him wearing them; they're from the 1998 season, so I very much doubt I'd need to wear a clothes peg on my nose.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> are they autographed? do they smell?


Will there be a "Shooey" when she gets them delivered?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Two wardrobes and a chest of drawers dismantled and taken to the tip with a load of cardboard and other assorted rubbish.
> 
> Only two settees and a washing machine to left to take. Unfortunately, they will have to wait as I need to cut up the settees to fit in the car and the washing machine weighs an absolute ton - the last time I lifted it into and out of a van, I nearly gave myself a hernia. This time it needs to go in the back of the car without damaging said vehicle. A second pair of hands will be required.


Remove the prestressed concrete block from inside the machine. Used to help dampen drum movement. Not required if going to the tip.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Remove the prestressed concrete block from inside the machine. Used to help dampen drum movement. Not required if going to the tip.


Every day is a school day! I'll definitely be looking into removing that! Thanks!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Every day is a school day! I'll definitely be looking into removing that! Thanks!


Requires the back cover removing, and two or four bolts undoing. Best and easiest done with the machine upright. You'll have gravity on your side.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

Ouf... We got away with that one... 0-0 at Anfield after playing 75 minutes with 10 men, I'll take that every day of the week. Sounds like a brilliantly organized performance going by the radio commentary. Ben White given man of the match, but gods, did Alex Lacazette play a blinder this evening.

Soup and sausage rolls for supper this evening.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Will there be a "Shooey" when she gets them delivered?



Most definitely not.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Most definitely not.


Why not?


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jan 2022)

Somehow the left leg of my trousers has got streaks of dirty bike chain oil on it, but i've not been near a bike in these trousers.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Somehow the left leg of my trousers has got streaks of dirty bike chain oil on it, but i've not been near a bike in these trousers.


Someone else has been wearing your trousers. Simple.


They might also have been riding your bike whilst wearing your trousers!


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why not?



I'm teetotal, and a shoey requires a bottle of champers.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Someone else has been wearing your trousers. Simple.
> 
> 
> They might also have been riding your bike whilst wearing your trousers!


Left leg - non drive side - and on the front only. Also they'd have to be very sneaky in leaving them crumpled on my bedroom floor in exactly the same way I left them when I took them off last night.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm teetotal, and a shoey requires a bottle of champers.


What about that fizzy stuff they use as a replacement in the Middle East races?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> What about that fizzy stuff they use as a replacement in the Middle East races?


Or lemonade?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Left leg - non drive side - and on the front only. Also they'd have to be very sneaky in leaving them crumpled on my bedroom floor in exactly the same way I left them when I took them off last night.


You must have tried to ride your bike backwards, fell off and banged your head, and you're now suffering from amnesia. I think that explains it fully.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jan 2022)

Bleurgh!

And I'm not putting my "finest" tea in them either...


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Left leg - non drive side - and on the front only. Also they'd have to be very sneaky in leaving them crumpled on my bedroom floor in exactly the same way I left them when I took them off last night.


You were wearing them back to front when last wearing them. Maybe the last wearer hoped to confuse you by wearing them the same way.


----------



## tyred (13 Jan 2022)

I think it's time that I kept my appointment with the mattress😴


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I think it's time that I kept my appointment with the mattress😴


Sweet dreams!

Especially the green ones.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2022)

My  has gone cold.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2022)

After I drove home in fog so dense I only knew where the side of the road was by rote, the weather service has issued a dense fog advisory.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> After I drove home in fog so dense I only knew where the side of the road was by rote, the weather service has issued a dense fog advisory.



I think you got the fog that was supposed to be happening here...


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2022)

Anyways, I'm off to the Land of Nod via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2022)

Good frost outside this morning
Another easy start to the day
Weather forecast for tomorrow early am does not look good for a ride


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2022)

The sound of ice being chiseled of windscreens
First cuppa went down well
I learnt something new already today


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jan 2022)

Sadiq Khan, the Mayor of London, tells me that I shouldn't go out for a bike ride this evening because I'll probably die due to noxious particulates in the air of west London, and it's better for me, as a vulnerable person, to cower inside to avoid a terrible fate.
Should I risk it?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jan 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Sadiq Khan, the Mayor London, tells me that I shouldn't go out for a bike ride this evening because I'll probably die due to noxious particulates in the air of west London, and it's better for me, as a vulnerable person, to cower inside to avoid a terrible fate.
> Should I risk it?


What does he know….probably can’t even ride a bike!


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jan 2022)

Hurrah - it's Friday.

Bit of a cold one again this morning and quite a bit of ice around. Just over 6 1/2 hours and the four day weekend starts.


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> What does he know….probably can’t even ride a bike!


I saw a photo of him on an ebike. It might have been photoshopped.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2022)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Every day is a school day! I'll definitely be looking into removing that! Thanks!


Or put it in the garden, add a breeze block, set it on fast spin and watch it destroying itself.. 

It'll then be easier to put in the car as it's little pieces


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Somehow the left leg of my trousers has got streaks of dirty bike chain oil on it, but i've not been near a bike in these trousers.


You've been streaking !


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2022)




----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Left leg - non drive side - and on the front only. Also they'd have to be very sneaky in leaving them crumpled on my bedroom floor in exactly the same way I left them when I took them off last night.


You've either been sleep riding or sleep tinkering !


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jan 2022)

It was Maz's brother's 80th birthday yesterday, went out for a meal at the local (to him) pub.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2022)

Morning .
It is grey here . My car looked nice and sparkly covered in frost lit by our street lamp when I put our recycling bins out this morning.
No fog at the moment .


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jan 2022)

Now it's started to brighten up, it looks like we're in for the third day in a row of blue skies and sunshine instead of the foggy or misty weather that was forecast.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2022)

Clear blue skies
Mini apricot shreddies , granola and a satsuma breakfast


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2022)

I was doing a bit of servicing on my friend's bike yesterday. His pedals were stiff!

" The pedals on his bike don't go round and round all day long ! " 




They do now !


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jan 2022)

Heavy cloud and light winds forecast so may get out triking today.
More ferry cancellations allegedly due to covid. The same ones get cancelled most weeks for a variety of reasons but not a breakdown. If there is a mechanical problem they have to refund fares and any extra expense but not for other problems beyond their control. 
One of the small ferries is off as well due to a crew member having a positive test result.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jan 2022)

Froggy & fosty when I got into the car at 05:30 this morning. 
Back home, now, to do some decorating before work.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2022)

Very dull here in Manchesterland


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2022)

I sent an email to myself rather than the address I had intended to use


----------



## Hover Fly (14 Jan 2022)

Started packing in slow time for the move. Might leave caging the cats and dog and crating the twins till last.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2022)

Must be Easter soon as Sainsbury's were selling fresh hot cross buns last night on special offer


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2022)

Thick fog here. I cannot see much beyond the house on the other side of the road. The hill slopes steeply after that, so it is very eerie.


----------



## mybike (14 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I rarely get more than one!


I have three copies of Firefox open, with 18, 30 & 1 tabs,


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jan 2022)

is it Friday yet? wow, what a long week!


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> I have three copies of Firefox open, with 18, 30 & 1 tabs,


you must have lots of RAM?


----------



## mybike (14 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I think it's time that I kept my appointment with the mattress😴



I feel like that.



Reynard said:


> I think you got the fog that was supposed to be happening here...



There seemed to be some forming last night, it had gone by the time I got up.

In other news, my internet went down last night.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2022)

Just had a notice from MIL's care home - locked down for two weeks.  Just in time for her birthday. Covid's been ripping through the home again.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jan 2022)

Still foggy here.


----------



## mybike (14 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> you must have lots of RAM?



Just 8G


----------



## mybike (14 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> Just had a notice from MIL's care home - locked down for two weeks.  Just in time for her birthday. Covid's been ripping through the home again.



As is my mother's and she has tested positive but with no symptoms.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2022)

Having lunch of fried eggs and will be going out for a ride in about 2 hours once sun had a chance to warm the roads and melt ice. Heading west on todays outing.


----------



## cookiemonster (14 Jan 2022)




----------



## fossyant (14 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> As is my mother's and she has tested positive but with no symptoms.



MIL's lungs/heart are knackered and she's wheezy permanently, so even a mild infection could kill her.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2022)

I had a kipper for brunch. The flat now stinks of fish but it's too cold to open windows. It's a bit late for me to think that closing the kitchen door would have been a good idea.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jan 2022)

Got out for a short trike run. At sea level it was ok but once higher up there was still very wet mist so did not linger.
Wanted to get out to test my front mech after having to reset it in freezing cold conditions last week.
I got caught out in top gear climbing an uphill with a blind summit when a car appeared and I had to stop suddenly in a passing place. Needed to reverse back down a bit to get started and change down which did not go well. The mech looked ok but the chain kept falling off the middle and big ring. The mech must have moved on the mounting tube which took me a while to work out.
Seems to work ok after my bodging.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a kipper for brunch. The flat now stinks of fish but it's too cold to open windows. It's a bit late for me to think that closing the kitchen door would have been a good idea.


Thank you for the reminder. I am having kippers later today.


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2022)

I can see clearly now as I have picked up my new specs


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2022)

They also discovered they had miscalculated the cost of the lens and overcharged - hence the tenner which was inside the case - nice unexpected bonus


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jan 2022)

30 minutes plus changing time to go and then it's out into the sunshine for a bit of freedom.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2022)

Chilly, still and sunny here chez Casa Reynard. The frost has melted off the car, but not yet off the house and garage rooves. Another day of not having the fog that was forecast.

A reasonable night's sleep was had. Could've been better, could've been worse. And I've had a kitchen morning. Curry night here, have been making my sweet potato & parsnip tikka masala. 

Have also found a mahogany display box with a glass front, which I think will be ideal for the race boots when they arrive. I have several contemporary photos (1998 BTCC) that could go in there as well. The letter of provenance is Derek at his self-deprecating best. Was worth getting the lot just for that, you really get a sense of the man through his words. 

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jan 2022)

got the kid's cover back in place, now if I can only get her to clean her car. got it back on. clips aren't too impressive, none actually "click". it just rests there w/gravity holding it in place. easily kicked off again, I'd guess. but it's back


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Jan 2022)

Sa if we don't have enough horses there is another one arriving fro Germany tomorrow . So today we are preparing her new quarters , there has to be a good reason why dragging a bathtub behind the quad is necessary or is it just that my partner is an eccentric Swede ?





Lovely day though...




Frosted trees , sunshine and blue skies great ! minus 4deg C. first thing this am , not so funny


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I can see clearly now as I have picked up my new specs


Has the rain gone?


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2022)

Can you see all obstacles in your way?


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2022)

We've had no rain since Monday


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jan 2022)

car wash today, finally


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2022)

Lovely lunch of a chunk of pork pie (Tesco's "Ultimate" as made by Walkers), tiger loaf with hummus, a tangerine, a pear, half an avocado and two 

I do believe I shall go and pick up mum's prescription by bike.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jan 2022)

As it was sunny this afternoon I decided to go for a ride on my Carlton Clubman . I took it steady as there could have been some ice lurking in the shadows . I made to my brother's and back safely . I stopped off a few times to look at the view. It also let me have a bit of a breather. I haven't quite fully recovered from the past few days of not feeling too special . We have got lovely clear blue sky and bright sunshine here .


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Jan 2022)

My weekend starts in 35 minutes.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2022)

Still foggy here. 

So I have been tidying the Speicher Towers shop fabric and wool cupboard. It was last tidied about two years ago. Now that the material has been folded properly and neatly, I can see what is there, and there is space to see what is there. It is not all "new" fabric, there is a fair amount of shirts, dresses and skirts that are too small, but are in lovely colours of cotton fabric. I have tried to put similar types of fabric and similar colours together, to combine the fabric in one garment. Lots of examples of that can be found on Pinterest. 

The table I use the sewing machine on, is very nearly clear of clutter, except for the things I need for sewing. 

In further news, a very nice (recommended) man was here this afternoon to measure up for some new stand alone wardrobes. It is something I meant to do years ago, but needed to give my brother some financial assistance. Long story short, he is not good with sums and money, and he only paid back about one quarter of the amount. Still, brothers do that sort of thing don't they.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jan 2022)

In other, more important news, there is no news on George. 

I know from experience that when I have a close relative in hospital, I do not want lots of phone calls. I would know that people care, but constantly answering the phone makes a difficult situation worse. 

George's week in hospital ends on Monday. Would other people wait patiently to hear news, or make a phone call. I do not intend to enquire by email, far too impersonal.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2022)

Another shadow photo. This time from this afternoon’s ride.


----------



## Moon bunny (14 Jan 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> Last day in this job, nearly over.


I have joined in his idleness for the next three weeks.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2022)

Brrrrrrrr, that was a cold one... Good to get out on the bike, however.

8 mile round trip to Littleport with Wiggy #2, the Chartres. Full winter gear on, and was only just about warm enough. Here in the fens, once the sun goes down, the temperature plummets. Lots of ice on the road, and I followed a gritter for a ways - at a distance though, I've learned the hard way not to follow a gritter too closely while out on the bike... 

Now thawing out by the fire. I have a  and some chocolate Lebkuchen.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jan 2022)

doesn't work great, can't fix gonna get another


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jan 2022)

if we go to war w/ china, russia & n. korea, where are we gonna get our batteries?


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> learned the hard way not to follow a gritter too closely while out on the bike...


if you can't beat them, join them?





https://www.bicycling.com/news/a20024216/this-strange-invention-is-the-hero-winter-cyclists-need/


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a kipper for brunch. The flat now stinks of fish but it's too cold to open windows. It's a bit late for me to think that closing the kitchen door would have been a good idea.


Never too late to think about it being a good idea, too late to actually close the door after the fact.


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2022)

I was £50 up earlier today, which went on two haircuts (£24) and lunch out for two (£12).

_Then_ son no. 2 went out on a ride, losing his saddle bag in the process - "didn't realise it had gone, not a clue where it is ... somewhere between home and the other side of Huddersfield". 

Said saddle bag (£14) contained two mech hangers, one difficult to get (£40), a tube, tyre levers and a brake pad plus some chain links (£15). Oh, and as it's come off it's also taken a rear light attached to it (£8). 

So ... I end the day £63 down


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> I was £50 up earlier today, which went on two haircuts (£24) and lunch out for two (£12).
> 
> _Then_ son no. 2 went out on a ride, losing his saddle bag in the process - "didn't realise it had gone, not a clue where it is ... somewhere between home and the other side of Huddersfield".
> 
> ...



Time to make the lad take up busking, methinks...


----------



## Reynard (14 Jan 2022)

Anyways, fabby supper of leek & potato soup, veggie tikka masala (sweet potato, parsnip, peppers, green beans, onion & chick peas), steamed basmati rice and mint raita.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> I was £50 up earlier today, which went on two haircuts (£24) and lunch out for two (£12).
> 
> _Then_ son no. 2 went out on a ride, losing his saddle bag in the process - "didn't realise it had gone, not a clue where it is ... somewhere between home and the other side of Huddersfield".
> 
> ...


Point of order: Huddersfield has no other side than a bad side!

(Disclaimer: I've never been there. But I've heard tell ....)


----------



## DCLane (14 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Point of order: Huddersfield has no other side than a bad side!
> 
> (Disclaimer: I've never been there. But I've heard tell ....)



Huddersfield has a "bad side", a "very bad side" and a "not as bad the very bad side side". It's more like a triangle. Note that I live in Dewsbury, much of which makes the whole of Huddersfield look soft. If you're unsure have a look at the two BBC programmes with the "Hometown" title; both of which cover Huddersfield but also Dewsbury.

I'll be through there tomorrow, using the same route as him, but doubt the saddle bag will be anywhere in sight.


----------



## tyred (14 Jan 2022)

I have a bottle of rhubarb and ginger cider and it's very nice


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2022)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2022)

Foggy and frosty so no early ride 
Trying to decide if I can be bothered to go and do some work in the garage 
Time to feed the cat 🐈


----------



## cookiemonster (15 Jan 2022)

Waiting for my new washing machine to be delivered and fitted. I've got 2 weeks or so of laundry to do, 

Good thing is, for $HK125, about 11 quid, they take the old machine away and recycle it. A new scheme just introduced here.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2022)

I'm up. 
It's bed stripping day. 

It has to be done in this order.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> Huddersfield has a "bad side", a "very bad side" and a "not as bad the very bad side side". It's more like a triangle. Note that I live in Dewsbury, much of which makes the whole of Huddersfield look soft. If you're unsure have a look at the two BBC programmes with the "Hometown" title; both of which cover Huddersfield but also Dewsbury.
> 
> I'll be through there tomorrow, using the same route as him, but doubt the saddle bag will be anywhere in sight.


I was wondering if you had retraced his route .
You could try looking or posting on face ache . There are a few decent people around .


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up.
> It's bed stripping day.
> 
> It has to be done in this order.


So you sleep soundly then ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2022)

Morning .
It is grey and frosty here . The grey sky seems to have a snowy blueish tinge to it . I doubt if we will get snow . 
I must check that the pedals are tight on my friend's bike if he is picking it up later . I find it hard to understand why he likes it . It weighs a ton !


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I have a bottle of rhubarb and ginger cider and it's very nice


How can it be cider with those ingredients? No idea what I would call it but certainly not cider. Sounds nice tho'.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2022)

Well the weather may be bad but at least we are doing well in the cricket !


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jan 2022)

Very foggy and still by the sea. Looking forward to getting some foggy photos on my ride.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jan 2022)

Overcast but dry and forecast to remain so for the rest of today with a light westerly wind.
Unfortunately on the only decent day I have other things scheduled including a visit to the library about midday as that is the only time it is open to the public these days.
Th books I have are due back and I also have a request to hand in. A book about some aspects of Scottish history which we were never taught at school. We were only told some fairy stories about our own history but had everything English drummed into us.
History can be interesting as I discover that someone with my surname was Archbishop of Glasgow and a key advisor to James IV of Scotland and went on several diplomatic missions to Italy,France ,Spain and England. This was late 1400's.
On a more mundane note I got a wake up junk call again about 0730 from "International" and also get a text at 0530 which barely registered as I knew it would be Calmac about the latest cancellation. The late boat today is cancelled as probably no holiday homers are rushing to get here after driving all day from anywhere in England. This means no early boat from here tomorrow which they will remind us about later.


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> How can it be cider with those ingredients? No idea what I would call it but certainly not cider. Sounds nice tho'.


I have no idea, ask the marketing people.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I have no idea, ask the marketing people.


It is a lot closer to cider than this lot.....even though it might put the fizz back into someones life
https://www.shopcider.com


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2022)

It's a toe nail day here, the first of the year. The bath's been run and I'm ready for a good long soak.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time to make the lad take up busking, methinks...


& maybe a rear rack & bungee cords?


----------



## rockyroller (15 Jan 2022)

all day road trip today, hope I don't get a flat tire. 4f degrees, but it's also windy


----------



## cookiemonster (15 Jan 2022)

New washing machine plumbed in and a wash is in. 

Just in time as I'm down to my last 3 pairs of underwear.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> all day road trip today, hope I don't get a flat tire. 4f degrees, but it's also windy


I've got a bit of snow I may send you.


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2022)

I need to talk to my sister about something and have been waiting on her to call me back since Wednesday. If I call her I get call declined and a text message to say she'll call me back in two minutes. Still waiting, since Wednesday morning. 

If she wanted my help she rings incessantly and demands instant attention.


----------



## Ripple (15 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> If she wanted my help she rings incessantly and demands instant attention.



That describes my sister. She remembers that I do exist when she wants money. When I refuse to give it to her (which I always do) she then goes into mad and nasty mode.

******

At the till cashier scanned the energy drink I wanted to buy - "can you show me your ID please". First time ever I was asked to show ID to be able to buy energy drink.  I know, face masks covering faces etc but c'mon


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jan 2022)

Daughter had a CX race this morning. It was -2C. One or two kids had tears in their eyes because it was so cold.

I was wearing ski gloves and I still couldn't feel the ends of my fingers.


----------



## DCLane (15 Jan 2022)

Good news re. my son's saddle bag - it was found last night by a rider from my club 

Bad news re. son - he went down on ice this morning, along with two other from his chaingang, and is a wee bit battered. The bike is fine though


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> Good news re. my son's saddle bag - it was found last night by a rider from my club
> 
> Bad news re. son - he went down on ice this morning, along with two other from his chaingang, and is a wee bit battered. The bike is fine though


A  for recovering the saddle bag. A for your son and chaingang. Glad the bike is OK.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2022)

I don't know where the rest of the world is, as it's very foggy here chez Casa Reynard.

Have done some gentle puttering about this morning, retrieved my scattered shopping bags and packed up all the soft plastic recycling to take to Tesco later.

I am currently watching some snooker. All four semi-finalists in the Masters are left-handed. Reminds me of the Imperial College ladies' fencing team when I was on it. All four of us were left-handed too, it use to really befuddle the opposition.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2022)

I'm not sure if I fancy that !

" Enjoy a relaxing sleep for the next 18 years ! ". 

They may think you are in a coma !


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> Good news re. my son's saddle bag - it was found last night by a rider from my club
> 
> Bad news re. son - he went down on ice this morning, along with two other from his chaingang, and is a wee bit battered. The bike is fine though



Ah, well hold the busking then  I think that maybe sewing classes might be more appropriate... 

Glad the bike's ok tho.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jan 2022)

A very pleasant 41 miles today nearly all off road.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jan 2022)

Did anyone hear a peculiar noise emanating from Speicher Towers earlier today?


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2022)

Pork pie for luncheon, along with a slice of farmhouse loaf with the last of the hummus, a pear, a plum, a clementine and two 

The fog has cleared, and now the sun is shining, though it's still very raw out there.

I have filled up the wood bins in the house and lit the fire.

Now watching the snooker.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Did anyone hear a peculiar noise emanating from Speicher Towers earlier today?


 I decided to have a day off from sorting and tidying. 

It was my sewing machine! Finishing one garment, then there is a second one to finish. Garbage on television these evenings, so I will be listening to my new Sheku Kanneh-mason CD, and hand-finishing the hems of the blouses. 

In other news, I am struggling to find a swimsuit that I like. So I have bought a pattern to make my own. It might be tricky, so I will practice on an old (too small) swimsuit.


----------



## postman (15 Jan 2022)

Changed the beds today,got a telly for them,not sure what we will sleep in tonight.Washing done and a lazy day on the sofa.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jan 2022)

Been busy this morning - pre MOT checks on my car and I've decided to replace the rear anti roll bar rubber bushes - they look a little worse for wear. Had car on ramps, checked I could undo the four bolts, yep, parts then ordered - £12.

After that I was thinking of a quick ride... decision made as soon as MrsF mentioned re-organising a kitchen cupboard - I was out that door pronto.

Only a quick 10 miles on the Ribble. Local roads were a little greasy - climbing out of the saddle and rolling over a damp grid was silly !

Back home, showered, given job of kitchen surfaces to do. Then drop daughter at boyfriends, then to Euro Car Parts to pick up oil and filter for MrsF's car, and plugs and air filter for the Aygo. My car's parts arrive Monday.

Now cooking tea - well a breather, as it's now in the oven.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2022)

Time to put some presentable clothes on and toddle off to Tesco.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time to put some presentable clothes on and toddle off to Tesco.


Getting dressed up for your Saturday night outing, eh?


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2022)

I'm going to have sardines on toast 

I've finished with The hound of the Baskervilles and am trying to decide which Sherlock Holmes story I should read next. 🤔


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2022)

It’s gone dark


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> I decided to have a day off from sorting and tidying.
> 
> It was my sewing machine! Finishing one garment, then there is a second one to finish. Garbage on television these evenings, so I will be listening to my new Sheku Kanneh-mason CD, and hand-finishing the hems of the blouses.
> 
> In other news, I am struggling to find a swimsuit that I like. So I have bought a pattern to make my own. It might be tricky, so I will practice on an old (too small) swimsuit.


One of our manufacturing businesses was making woolly hats of various types. We got the occasional one back from a small wholesale order in bits with a complaint that it had just come apart. Aye right. They had obviously taken it apart to see how it was made with an eye to copying it.
You could do the same with any garment including a swimsuit.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jan 2022)

Got in a right fankle trying to post on the jokes thread from my old phone. The picture I was trying to post had vanished from my photo file but found it eventually when it posted in triplicate. Must try harder and I am completely sober.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2022)

Looking forward to being able to get a few early am miles in tomorrow


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I've finished with The hound of the Baskervilles and am trying to decide which Sherlock Holmes story I should read next. 🤔


They are all fantastic except for A Study In Scarlet, half of which doesn't even feature Sherlock or Watson!


----------



## DCLane (15 Jan 2022)

Son no. 2 had a heart screen this afternoon, following his slide on ice this morning, with the lovely people at Cardiac Risk in the Young in Manchester.

Apparently it's normal. Which is about the only bit of him which is 

They _were_ a bit non-plussed at him riding his bike for 20 hours a week though 

Oh, and we have his lost saddle bag back having collected it earlier. We left cake in return.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jan 2022)

The weather in Suffolk returned to its traditional grey colour today, so I had a shed day doing a bit of drivetrain work on a couple of bikes. 

Plans have been made for a day out on Monday with bike space reservations made on the Ipswich - Diss mainline service. Hopefully a 3-4 hour bike ride followed by a pub lunch.


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2022)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> They are all fantastic except for A Study In Scarlet, half of which doesn't even feature Sherlock or Watson!


Yes, I never got the second half of it. Goes off at a tangent which is a load of rubbish IMO.


----------



## tyred (15 Jan 2022)

The Sand Man is knocking on the door with his tin of magic dust.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> The Sand Man is knocking on the door with his tin of magic dust.


You certain it's the Sandman and not Uncle Nobby?


----------



## postman (15 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> Son no. 2 had a heart screen this afternoon, following his slide on ice this morning, with the lovely people at Cardiac Risk in the Young in Manchester.
> 
> Apparently it's normal. Which is about the only bit of him which is
> 
> ...


I love the bit about him cycling 20 hours per week.They must have been shocked, keep going sir keep it up.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2022)

Did ok yellow sticker hunting this evening. I was on my own for the most part, so had first dibs on a lot of stuff.

Came back with a lamb rack, ox cheek, two ribeye steaks, pork belly, bacon, sausages, some pork offcuts for the girls, smoked haddock, hake, cooked chicken, lettuce, cucumber, peas, sweet potatoes, baking potatoes, oranges, bread, buns and toasting muffins.

Now chilling out watching the snooker.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Getting dressed up for your Saturday night outing, eh?



Indeed. Although my jeans developed a wardrobe malfunction which, fortunately, is only visible when I bend over...


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Indeed. Although my jeans developed a wardrobe malfunction which, fortunately, is only visible when I bend over...


Bend yer legs not yer back!


----------



## Reynard (15 Jan 2022)

Oh, I forgot, I got a tub of king scallops as well. One of my favourite things to eat!


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, I forgot, I got a tub of king scallops as well. One of my favourite things to eat!


I like them with bacon wrapped around their circumference.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I like them with bacon wrapped around their circumference.



Mmmmm, good thinking. Considering I also bought streaky bacon on YS...


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

I'm calling it a night. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jan 2022)

I've just got home from looking after the grandkids and ferrying a rather drunk daughter around. She's actually 44 going on inebriated 14 year old.


----------



## gbb (16 Jan 2022)

Bit late reporting it but its 3am, i cant sleep and i just remembered, it was 13c in the house yesterday morning when we got up.
That is cold, even for us.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2022)

I think I will go and get a few miles in 
Meant to be 3 degrees so shouldn't be frosty and it's not raining.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2022)

Morning .
It is grey and a bit foggy here .
I seem to be singing John Denver's I'm leaving on a jet plane song in my head ! I can't think why !


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, good thinking. Considering I also bought streaky bacon on YS...


Since I used to be a scuba diver I had lots of scallops as any dive we came back from with none was regarded as a disaster. My son was also a professional scallop diver for a while. We call them clams BTW.
I hope you only go for dived scallops and not dredged which is an environmental disaster causing massive seabed damage and also taking small ones which we always left.
I cringe when I see telly chefs dowsing then in any kind of fancy sauce. As suggested fry lightly with bits of bacon.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jan 2022)

Stormy looking morning but nothing bad forecast. Need to wait and see what happens in the next couple of hours before deciding on whether to go for a trike run or not.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (16 Jan 2022)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Only two settees and a washing machine to left to take. Unfortunately, they will have to wait as I need to cut up the settees to fit in the car and the washing machine weighs an absolute ton - the last time I lifted it into and out of a van, I nearly gave myself a hernia. This time it needs to go in the back of the car without damaging said vehicle. A second pair of hands will be required.


Big thanks to @steven1988 for giving up an hour and half of his morning to bring his van and help me take the two settees and washing machine to the tip this morning, saving me hours of work and a lot of mess (I would have had to chop up the settees to fit in the car) 

So glad to be rid of these last three big, heavy, bulky items!


----------



## mybike (16 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Did ok yellow sticker hunting this evening. I was on my own for the most part, so had first dibs on a lot of stuff.
> 
> Came back with a lamb rack, ox cheek, two ribeye steaks, pork belly, bacon, sausages, some pork offcuts for the girls, smoked haddock, hake, cooked chicken, lettuce, cucumber, peas, sweet potatoes, baking potatoes, oranges, bread, buns and toasting muffins.
> 
> Now chilling out watching the snooker.


Ox cheek is something special!


----------



## tyred (16 Jan 2022)

Still dry and mild here but a bit bland, grey, and overcast today.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s gone dark


Probably volcano ash !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jan 2022)

The weather is not sure what to do here . The mist keeps coming and going and the sun tries to come out and then goes and hides again . 

I thought I would practice my bird watching for the garden bird watch thingy at the end of the month . Plenty of birds today , there probably won't be any come the day . 
It looks like a flock of Goldfinches had descended on the feeders as there was a lot of squabbling going on . I think I saw 2 Chaffinches .


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2022)

Busy day at the bird feeder here, too. A squabble of Goldfinches, a waddle of pigeons, several Blue Tits and sparrows plus, highly unusually, three Robins!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2022)

Oh, and quite a few Starlings mugging the fat balls..


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2022)

A nice 23 birthday miles for me earlier. 
First cuppa went down well as did breakfast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A nice 23 birthday miles for me earlier.
> First cuppa went down well as did breakfast.
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday, @biggs682!


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Jan 2022)

I'm having 2 pork burgers (from a local farm shop, yes we do have them in this part of HK), with crusty rolls.



And 

Happy bathday @biggs682


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2022)

Happy Birthday @biggs682 

CBA day today. Although beef stew is in the slow cooker.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2022)

Happy Birthday,@biggs682 !
Many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Tribansman (16 Jan 2022)

Happy birthday @biggs682 and good work getting some birthday miles in

Me and Mini T were out early in the gloom and did a quick 15 miles. He was tired so we didn't push it, think we'll be having a lazy Sunday the rest of the day. Upping my miles since the start of the year has given me an even more ridiculous appetite than normal, need to keep a lid on it on days when I'm not riding but it's bloody hard!!


----------



## rockyroller (16 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I've got a bit of snow I may send you.


hehe so kind of you. 2F degrees this morning. yesterday it warmed to 15F at my destination where I did a little work on Brother's roof gutters. back home last night around dinner time at 8F degrees

supposed to warm a great deal before the big storm gets here


----------



## kayakerles (16 Jan 2022)

Today's our nippiest day of 2022 so far… Coffee tastes extra nice.





Snow & Ice apparently on its way. 🙀


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

Mild, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Did not have the best night's sleep and overslept massively. Never mind. But I have put away the rest of the shopping (only threw the chilled stuff in the utility room fridge last night) and sorted out some apples for a crumble later.

I am now watching the snooker.

And it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

Happy cake day @biggs682


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Since I used to be a scuba diver I had lots of scallops as any dive we came back from with none was regarded as a disaster. My son was also a professional scallop diver for a while. We call them clams BTW.
> I hope you only go for dived scallops and not dredged which is an environmental disaster causing massive seabed damage and also taking small ones which we always left.
> I cringe when I see telly chefs dowsing then in any kind of fancy sauce. As suggested fry lightly with bits of bacon.



To be honest, I don't know how they're sourced... 

I usually pan fry scallops in butter with black pepper and a little garlic till they're just "au point". They don't need much more than that. And if I was truly honest, it's the coral I like the most... 

Although I sometimes will make Coquilles St Jacques...


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> Ox cheek is something special!



Isn't it just!  Either as a casserole, or turned into home made salt beef / pastrami.

As I have a lot of winter vegetables on hand, it's going to be a beef & vegetable casserole with dumplings for this particular batch.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

As an addendum, my mum trained in a professional kitchen back in the late 60s, and she taught me how to cook. 

I don't bother eating out, because I enjoy cooking so much. There's nothing better than being sat at home eating something utterly delectable whilst wearing a onesie and fluffy pink socks. 

Anyways, speaking of food, time to make further inroads into that pork pie...


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> To be honest, I don't know how they're sourced...
> 
> I usually pan fry scallops in butter with black pepper and a little garlic till they're just "au point". They don't need much more than that. And if I was truly honest, it's the coral I like the most...
> 
> Although I sometimes will make Coquilles St Jacques...


Personally I would miss out the garlic.
Most people probably have no idea of how they are fished but unless it states hand dived they are probably dredged. When diving anything less than a hand span was left to get bigger usually under the boat mooring. Many did move off but for a quick order it was handy to have some easily available.


----------



## postman (16 Jan 2022)

Happy birthday 🎂biggs682.


----------



## postman (16 Jan 2022)

I am trying to work up some energy to do some little tasks,a bit of washing up,prepping some veg and ironing.Can't be bothered.Been in a dark fed up mood for a couple of days.


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> As an addendum, my mum trained in a professional kitchen back in the late 60s, and she taught me how to cook.
> 
> I don't bother eating out, because I enjoy cooking so much. There's nothing better than being sat at home eating something utterly delectable whilst wearing a onesie and fluffy pink socks.
> 
> Anyways, speaking of food, time to make further inroads into that pork pie...



My mother did not teach me any cookery.  Most of what I know about cookery is from watching/reading Mary Berry's recipes.

oh! My mother tried to teach me how to make a white sauce. Really she had no patience, not one iota. Teaching anyone anything requires patience.

I have been busy sewing: made one pair of trousers narrower, I find wide-leg trousers too "floppy" round the ankles. This is the first time I have tried to do that, so practiced on an old but comfy pair of trousers (apart from ankle-level floppiness) in case I made mistakes. It is not difficult, more sort of fiddly, and measuring to get each leg the same size. Also shortened another pair of trousers.

This is the swimsuit pattern:


----------



## dave r (16 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A nice 23 birthday miles for me earlier.
> First cuppa went down well as did breakfast.
> 
> 
> ...



Happy birthday,   well done on the birthday miles.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jan 2022)

A 4 hour outing with 45 mins in a cafe. Expected it to remain grey and dull all day. But sun and blue skies broke through.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

Had a lovely chunk of pork pie, plus a slice of toast with the last of the smoked cheddar, then a pear, a plum and a clementine. Oh, and the obligatory two


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Personally I would miss out the garlic.
> Most people probably have no idea of how they are fished but unless it states hand dived they are probably dredged. When diving anything less than a hand span was left to get bigger usually under the boat mooring. Many did move off but for a quick order it was handy to have some easily available.



Mmmmm, there's something about seafood and garlic butter and a chunk of crusty bread to mop up the pan juices... 

It's not just scallops - I think a lot of people have very little idea about how most of their food is produced or sourced.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> My mother did not teach me any cookery.  Most of what I know about cookery is from watching/reading Mary Berry's recipes.
> 
> oh! My mother tried to teach me how to make a white sauce. Really she had no patience, not one iota. Teaching anyone anything requires patience.



My friend Linda (who I go on walks with) is much the same - she's self-taught in the kitchen.

I guess I'm luckier than most, mum got me started as soon as I was old enough to stir something. I can always remember puttering about in the kitchen and being actively encouraged to do so.

Dad always did the grocery shopping - and usually took me along. For all of his faults as a human being, he really knew how to choose produce and ingredients, and I learned a heck of a lot from him too. He was also an inveterate yellow stickerer, so that kind of... stuck.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> My friend Linda (who I go on walks with) is much the same - she's self-taught in the kitchen.
> 
> I guess I'm luckier than most, mum got me started as soon as I was old enough to stir something. I can always remember puttering about in the kitchen and being actively encouraged to do so.
> 
> Dad always did the grocery shopping - and usually took me along. For all of his faults as a human being, he really knew how to choose produce and ingredients, and I learned a heck of a lot from him too. He was also an inveterate yellow stickerer, so that kind of... stuck.


My late wife was an excellent cook and tended to regard cookbooks as for wimps. Handy for basic ideas but would substitute for anything not readily available and make up her own recipes. I picked up a lot as I would often sit in the kitchen with a dram and have a chat as she was creating something.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Jan 2022)

My bike is on the work stand ready for a clean after many muddy puddles this weekend.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> My late wife was an excellent cook and tended to regard cookbooks as for wimps. Handy for basic ideas but would substitute for anything not readily available and make up her own recipes. I picked up a lot as I would often sit in the kitchen with a dram and have a chat as she was creating something.



The only time I will truly use a cookbook is when I'm making something that needs precise quantities of ingredients - such as a cake or a souffle or something of that ilk. You're relying on a specific chemical reaction to give you the rise, and messing about with that usually ends up in a frisbee with the density of a house brick... 

My kind of cooking usually tends to be "look in the fridge and see what wants using up" so likewise, it's quite seat-of-the-pants.


----------



## Moon bunny (16 Jan 2022)

We are waiting for the taxi to our joint leaving do. If you need me, I’ll be in the Swan.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jan 2022)

Scrambled eggs with Parmesan cheese and generous grinding of the pepperpot, piperade with toasted rosemary and sea salt focaccia. I'm full and nothing @Reynard tries to tease us with will work on me until at least tomorrow.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2022)

A Rustlers Cheese pingburger.. 90 seconds in the microwave in Gamston staff canteen.. 

Anything, well nearly anything, might be better.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Scrambled eggs with Parmesan cheese and generous grinding of the pepperpot, piperade with toasted rosemary and sea salt focaccia. I'm full and nothing @Reynard tries to tease us with will work on me until at least tomorrow.



Not even the gingered apple & sultana crumble that I'm about to pop in the oven? I have custard to go with that, too...


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

Time for a quick  and light the fire before settling down to the evening session in the snooker.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A Rustlers Cheese pingburger.. 90 seconds in the microwave in Gamston staff canteen..
> 
> Anything, well nearly anything, might be better.



Pot noodle?


----------



## Speicher (16 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not even the gingered apple & sultana crumble that I'm about to pop in the oven? I have custard to go with that, too...



I could share if you insist.


----------



## tyred (16 Jan 2022)

Sherlock Holmes season continues. I think there may be a Scandal in Bohemia


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not even the gingered apple & sultana crumble that I'm about to pop in the oven? I have custard to go with that, too...


No, because I finished off the sticky Caribbean ginger cake that I've been nibbling at since Christmas. 

Right, now you can thank the good people of my home town for keeping West Ham in Arsenal's sights.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jan 2022)

David Attenborough is on TV talking about soft velvety balls


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I think I will go and get a few miles in
> Meant to be 3 degrees so shouldn't be frosty and it's not raining.


One for every year?


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jan 2022)

Got out for a trike run this morning but low sun made it a bit dodgy and too many tourists still driving around.
Tourists probably ecstatic as there were two, yes two, buzzards sitting on posts by the roadside.
I remember pre white tailed eagle days every telegraph pole and many passing place signs had a buzzard sitting on it. 
The moles are also busy as the molehills by the roadside are multiplying at a great rate.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> We are waiting for the taxi to our joint leaving do. If you need me, I’ll be in the Swan.


There's two pints at the bar with names on!


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

*burp*

Roast pork & mustard sandwich, followed by apple crumble and custard. If @deptfordmarmoset isn't having any, then good, more for me!


----------



## Reynard (16 Jan 2022)

Am trying to read some fanfiction. And *trying* is the word. Because it really gets on my wick when people can't be bothered to actually learn the definition and usage of a word before dropping it into a piece of prose.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Pot noodle?


Not poodle!? Not likely 😂


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jan 2022)

A belated happy birthday @biggs682


----------



## gavroche (16 Jan 2022)

My wife has been given a brand new soup maker and she tried it tonight. It makes really good soup.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jan 2022)

Currently chicken legs cooking in the crock pot in company of onion, pepper and garlic. -2C with about one inch of snow on the ground.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Jan 2022)

Another slow day at Jenkins Towers. The sum total of things done this morning was two mugs of coffee, one breakfast and the bedding changed. As it brightened up in the afternoon, I took the Giant flat bar bike out for a test ride, bottle bank run & shopping trip combined to check that I'd put everything back together correctly after yesterday's tinkering.

Now for a hot chocolate and to sort out the rail tickets for tomorrow's cross border raid to Norfolk.


----------



## tyred (16 Jan 2022)

Back to work tomorrow for the first time in three months 😬


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> One for every year?


I wish


----------



## midlife (16 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> David Attenborough is on TV talking about soft velvety balls



Bought some of these for my daughters Xmas, very trendy to have in a vase of water instead of flowers. Google moss balls lol.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Jan 2022)

drove off from a bank ATM w/o taking my card ... YOU IDIOT!


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> drove off from a bank ATM w/o taking my card ... YOU IDIOT!


Get back there, quick!


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jan 2022)

Happy Burpday @biggs682


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jan 2022)

Where on earth has this weekend gone? Its bobos time and it only feels like 10 minutes ago i was slooshing brown sauce over my saturday morning bacon butty. Noice.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jan 2022)

Happy Birthday @biggs682 

If you're thinking of a ride through Isham to Latimer, it's a big hectic & tricky until April!! 












Very busy with temporary traffic lights, too


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> Back to work tomorrow for the first time in three months 😬


Take it steady, don't rush things!


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2022)

Right. Time to bank the fire and head off up the wooden hill to bedfordshire.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2022)

Frosty and dark outside
Dry though . 
Cat has sachet food this morning.

@PeteXXX thanks for the heads up re Isham and traffic chaos.


----------



## tyred (17 Jan 2022)

In the good old days I either went for a four mile brisk walk or thirteen mile bike ride before breakfast and work. Now I can't.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Skies just starting to lighten up 
Birds are chirping well


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Jan 2022)

Dogs have been out for their first manic search of the property ,looking for potential threats or victims. I on the other hand am drinking the first coffee of my day and considering my options


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jan 2022)

My phone battery was down to 2% and 14 minutes life. It is now charged to 15%


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2022)

Morning.
The yellow sky is gradually fading and being replaced by light blue . There is a hard frost outside .
White fish for breakfast . Georgie's not mine . I had my normal porridge .


----------



## tyred (17 Jan 2022)

My work computer is angry as there's an outstanding Windows update overdue.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2022)

Can any of you remember the old TV series Bonanza ?

Did you ever think that he had a strange mixture of sons ?


----------



## rockyroller (17 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Get back there, quick!


forgot the ATM card at 9am, didn't realize it until 2:30pm


----------



## rockyroller (17 Jan 2022)

cpl inches on the ground & I think the rain will start soon now. TV news says auto accidents are piling up


----------



## rockyroller (17 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can any of you remember the old TV series Bonanza ?
> 
> Did you ever think that he had a strange mixture of sons ?


I'm one of 3 strange Sons myself, so ...


----------



## rockyroller (17 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right. Time to bank the fire and head off up the wooden hill to bedfordshire.


lovely!


----------



## Kempstonian (17 Jan 2022)

I think I'll just have a light lunch today...


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jan 2022)

I'm painting the ceiling at the moment. Tell me, Mundaners, do I clear the cobwebs or just emulsion them in? 🤔


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm painting the ceiling at the moment. Tell me, Mundaners, do I clear the cobwebs or just emulsion them in? 🤔


i would get rid of them in case they make the emulsion go streaky (especially if it is white emulsion)


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jan 2022)

Impressive texting and painting simultaneously. 😁


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I'm one of 3 strange Sons myself, so ...





Illaveago said:


> Can any of you remember the old TV series Bonanza ?
> 
> Did you ever think that he had a strange mixture of sons ?


The only thing l remember is the name of one of them, "Hoss" Simple home spun morality and the good guy always wins in the end


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Impressive texting and painting simultaneously. 😁


Three in one , using a mobile phone, texturing the finish and painting at the same time


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can any of you remember the old TV series Bonanza ?
> 
> Did you ever think that he had a strange mixture of sons ?


I believe each were from different mothers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> The only thing l remember is the name of one of them, "Hoss" Simple home spun morality and the good guy always wins in the end


I think he had a hand in both Bonanza and Ponderosa steak restaurants.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Jan 2022)

These guys never relax completely, and they can't decide which way to look for trouble . 
Oh yes and l admit , l do spoil them rotten


----------



## Speicher (17 Jan 2022)

Some good news to start my week. 

I rang my Brother yesterday. Baby George is expected to be discharged from Hopsital on Tuesday or Wednesday. He was diagnosed with a heart murmur, but apparently that only lasted a few days, and is common in new-born human beans. He also had an infection, due to the long labour process, (again fairly common) the anti-biotics have contained that. 

My niece was allocated a single room so she could be with George all day. Then  a pregnant lady arrived and had Covid, so the Maternity unit went into Lockdown. Fortunately George's Mum was there at that point, and could stay there, and had somewhere to sleep. 

Niece's mother lives five minutes walk from Niece's home. Niece's mother-in-law lives next door to Niece's Mother. Yes, she married the boy next door. The new father is self-employed and has a brother living close by, who has been providing support for him.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2022)

I've discovered that I have accidentally gone for a slopy top tube bike ! 

I've just noticed that the front wheel is a 27 whilst the rear is a 700 .


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2022)

Shopping delivery complete this morning apart from yoghurt  supplier claims no alternatives available


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've discovered that I have accidentally gone for a slopy top tube bike !
> 
> I've just noticed that the front wheel is a 27 whilst the rear is a 700 .


Which bike ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Shopping delivery complete this morning apart from yoghurt  supplier claims no alternatives available


Make your own Mr B... Kefir is slightly more beneficial for protection of your digestive system than live yogurt and all you need is a starter which you add to full milk in the evening and by next morning " voila" Kefir. 
And if you want to go the full probiotic method of protecting and enhancing the health of your gut by destroying potentially harmful bacteria, make and eat your own foods such as Kimchi . 
Sounds like l'm on a promotion drive but l promise you that l am not , its just that during my eventful life in some very "iffy" parts of south east Asia l owed my health if not my survival to fermented food.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> 15 minutes and work is done for the day.





woodbutchmaster said:


> i would get rid of them in case they make the emulsion go streaky (especially if it is white emulsion)





Oldhippy said:


> Impressive texting and painting simultaneously. 😁





woodbutchmaster said:


> Three in one , using a mobile phone, texturing the finish and painting at the same time


Well.... I went for the text(ured) look!
You honestly can't see them against the ceiling 

And I don't normally have my phone with me whilst laddering... That way lies troubles


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2022)

Bright, chilly and still here chez Casa Reynard. The frost on the car has only just melted.

I now know why I've been struggling these last few days, as I'm now dealing with a sinusitis flare-up. So far it's not too bad, but the left side of my face is numb, my left ear is rather bunged and my teeth are a touch sensitive. Hopefully it stays at that level - it's nothing a hot water bottle and a couple of paracetamol can't solve.

That aside, I have made a big pot of carrot, sweet potato and red lentil soup, this time with coconut and Thai red curry paste.

Not sure what I'm going to do this afternoon.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jan 2022)

After a month off the bike, I finally got out for a little shopping trip up to Kings Cross. London had a strange Sunday like air to it. Sunny, wind-free but chilly.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2022)

I'm preparing to go out for a ride.
Cleaning windows has peed me off . I used Wondowlean ! They look just as dirty now as when I started! I have Ray Smears smiling at me from every pane now ! 
I'm going out now before I put a brick through them !


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2022)

Had a nice chunk of pork pie for luncheon, plus a slice of farmhouse loaf with brie and cranberry sauce, then a tangerine, a pear and a plum, plus two


----------



## pawl (17 Jan 2022)

Cyril the squirrel visited today


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jan 2022)

I'm back . It was nice and sunny out. I did my usual ride over to see my brother so it is another 12 miles . I was overtaken by a rider who thought my Carlton Clubman looked nice . 
Georgie is sat in an armchair watching the TV , it is the Farmer's Country Showdown .
My windows don't look too bad now that the sun has gone down .


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Cyril the squirrel visited today



At our old house I stopped putting nuts out for the birds because I couldn't keep the local squirrels of them


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jan 2022)

Another dry day mostly but a smirr now and again. Not too cold at 6C and little wind. 
Took some stuff up to the clothing bank and then continued to check out the road for a trike route towards Glengorm Castle. As suspected a herd of Highland cattle on the road around a feeding area so I don't think I will try getting through that lot on a trike. I really need to get something suitable for forestry tracks but the current 20" wheels and low rear mech are not a good combination for off road.
Either my ears are waxed up or my hearing aid is not working so phoned the surgery this morning to get my ears checked for wax. Got an appointment same afternoon. I had been using sodium bicarbonate solution so the nurse offered to syringe them for me on the spot as there was a bit of wax. Took me by surprise as I had been told they no longer did that due to aerosol carrying the virus. The aerosol bit seems a bit unlikely to me anyway but they seem to be back to normal practice. 
Not sure about the hearing aid as it mainly picks up sounds at a specific pitch like the rear mech on my trike is very audible with the hearing aid. Need to wait till my next trip to check that for sure.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2022)

Time for a


----------



## pawl (17 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> At our old house I stopped putting nuts out for the birds because I couldn't keep the local squirrels of them


No peanuts Just sunflower seeds Reckon he’s become a sunflower seed addict He even climbs up onto the bird table and the hanging feeders It is only recently the squirrel has visited


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## postman (17 Jan 2022)

One is going shopping tomorrow.One is in need of deeper boxer shorts.Due to the hydrocele the short length boxer shorts are well cutting in to unimportant bits.How is that for mundane news.


----------



## tyred (17 Jan 2022)

Apparently I have read 22 Guardian articles in the past year.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Jan 2022)

postman said:


> One is going shopping tomorrow.One is in need of deeper boxer shorts.Due to the hydrocele the short length boxer shorts are well cutting in to unimportant bits.How is that for mundane news.


GO COMMANDO


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2022)

Had soup, then veggie curry, rice and mint raita. 

Stuffed.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jan 2022)

Ribeye steak polished off with a nice glass of red 
Mine was so rare it kept moving towards the salad


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Ribeye steak polished off with a nice glass of red
> Mine was so rare it kept moving towards the salad



You could've taught it to showjump over the chips in order to get to its objective... 

TBH, if I'm going to have steak that rare, I actually prefer Fillet Americain  Saves me from washing up a frying pan...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jan 2022)

Late shift tomorrow, then a 10h on Wed, then a couple of shorter shifts that are also closer to home. The stack of long shifts is coming to an end...


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> You could've taught it to showjump over the chips in order to get to its objective...
> 
> TBH, if I'm going to have steak that rare, I actually prefer Fillet Americain  Saves me from washing up a frying pan...


It was a real treat, not had one for a good while due to 'healthy' alternatives after the Christmas binge. Beef-tastic


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> It was a real treat, not had one for a good while due to 'healthy' alternatives after the Christmas binge. Beef-tastic



I actually picked up a couple of ribeye steaks on yellow sticker Saturday night. They're on the agenda for this week. Equally good cold, sliced thinly and shoved in a white doorstep sandwich with lots of butter and a dab of horseradish...


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My phone battery was down to 2% and 14 minutes life. It is now charged to 15%


I'm praying to the Lord of Lithium mine doesn't conk out any


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jan 2022)

I think today had most of the things I like in it - sunshine, train ride, bike ride, lunch out, a couple of drinks and no work. 

Unfortunately it's back to normal mundaneness on Tuesday with shopping & housework to be done, plus I really need a haircut.


----------



## cookiemonster (17 Jan 2022)




----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 627107


Asteroid on a close pass/near collision course today, 4:41 EST, at a speed of 47,344 miles per hour!

Not certain if it's am or pm though, I'm unable to locate that information.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2022)

Have taken some meds and now it's time to toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2022)

No asteroid strike here.
Dark and frosty outside
My mum's 87th birthday  today so take away later.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2022)

Morning. 
It is still dark here at the moment but I can see an orange glow on the horizon which is getting bigger .
Wasn't the Moon really bright last night ? I went out to have a look at the stars and was dazzled by it .


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2022)

First cuppa went down well

Another blue sky day ahead me thinks


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> No asteroid strike here.
> Dark and frosty outside
> My mum's 87th birthday  today so take away later.


Best wishes for you mum on her birthday Mr. B.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2022)

I wish Richard Madley would shut up and let people speak ! If I was there I would leap across the desk and clout him one!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Asteroid on a close pass/near collision course today, 4:41 EST, at a speed of 47,344 miles per hour!
> 
> Not certain if it's am or pm though, I'm unable to locate that information.


What time will I need to don my tin hat here in Hamtun, then? 🤔

💥👾🚀


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jan 2022)

Dry but showers forecast. A larger than usual red sun is emerging in the SE with a reddish tinge in the sky to the north east.
We often get spectacular sunrises here but this looks a bit different from usual.
Nothing planned for the day.


----------



## mybike (18 Jan 2022)

Temperature has risen above 32, it was a cold night.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> What time will I need to don my tin hat here in Hamtun, then? 🤔
> 
> 💥👾🚀


Assuming it is am, around ten minutes from the time of posting this.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2022)

I just heard a snippet of the radio broadcast of Andy Murray's tennis match .
There seemed to be an awful lot of "Back Handers " flying around !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jan 2022)

I dreamt that my hair was in serious need of cutting last night. When I woke up, I ran my fingers through it and decided that it was nowhere near as bad as I'd dreamt. This now leaves me with a dilemma.....


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Assuming it is am, around ten minutes from the time of posting this.


Seems to have missed, then 👍


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Best wishes for you mum on her birthday Mr. B.


Thanks


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Asteroid on a close pass/near collision course today, 4:41 EST, at a speed of 47,344 miles per hour!
> 
> Not certain if it's am or pm though, I'm unable to locate that information.


The 1,083-foot (330-meter) asteroid will come within 2.4 million miles (3.9 million km) of Earth, still about 10 times farther away than the moon. It'll swing closest at *approximately 13:51 UTC (8:51 a.m. EST; translate UTC to your time)*.

https://skyandtelescope.org/astronomy-news/see-a-large-stony-asteroid-race-across-the-sky/

"Our live feed, free live feed is scheduled for 18 Jan. 2022, starting at 20:00 UTC" (answer 3pm East Coast US)

View: https://youtu.be/xLrj1xa43pw


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Which bike ?


My Carlton Clubman .


----------



## tyred (18 Jan 2022)

I've done what I thought I would never do and purchased a Turbo trainer on my physio's advice. 

There didn't seem to be any for sale locally on FB marketplace so I ordered a basic one from Ebay. It will only be used for a very short period of time to restore flexibility until I can cycle on the road again.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2022)

The sky is grey here and it is cold outside . I think it might have warmed up a little as the ice on the cars has melted .


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Seems to have missed, then 👍


Could be pm!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jan 2022)

It was sunny this morning but it's been slowly clouding over. That's our share of the sun gone for today. Maybe we'll get a top up tomorrow.


----------



## postman (18 Jan 2022)

I did not go shopping,could not be bothered.Just sitting on my rear and on this tablet.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2022)

Bright, sunny & chilly here chez Casa Reynard. Frost still everywhere and the drive is a mite slippy.

I slept well. Sinus pain has mostly gone, but I feel rather fragile, and my head has turned into a snot factory. I might need shares in Cushelle given how often I'm having to mop my nose.

Just been doing some gentle puttering about, moved some cut branches onto the drive so they can be dismantled. Have also done some writing - mainly tidying up what I was really struggling with yesterday.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## tyred (18 Jan 2022)

postman said:


> I did not go shopping,could not be bothered.Just sitting on my rear and on this tablet.


Aren't you worried about cracking the screen of your tablet by sitting on it?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2022)

Had another chunk of pork pie for lunch, plus some toast with brie & cranberry, a pear, a plum and a clementine, plus two 

I really must alert my fellow pork pie aficionados to the Tesco's "Finest" aka Ultimate pork pie. They are supremely good. Same price as the Dickinsons & Morris pie (both 440g) but IMHO is much nicer.

The one I'm finishing off is the 1 3/4 lb "festive" version. Well worth every penny of the £6 spent on that.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> Aren't you worried about cracking the screen of your tablet by sitting on it?


Gives a whole new meaning to "keep taking the tablets"


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jan 2022)

Fog!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2022)

Flowers purchased
Chinese ordered
Roll on 5.30 pm


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I dreamt that my hair was in serious need of cutting last night. When I woke up, I ran my fingers through it and decided that it was nowhere near as bad as I'd dreamt. This now leaves me with a dilemma.....


https://www.auntyflo.com/dream-dictionary/hair


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2022)

Mmmmm, the other night I had a dream about crisps.

Specifically, the scampi & lemon nik naks.

Go figure.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jan 2022)

Weirdly I dreamt about chilli last night.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2022)

Brrrr! It is cold out . 
I went to the Men's Shed. I haven't been since before Christmas so I thought I had better go and see what they were up to . It was exciting ! . It was a talk about raising funds to get the shed built . I sat it out as listening to too much talk will send me off with the fairies . I saw some birds which was far more interesting . A Buzzard being mobbed by a Crow . 2 Red Kites and I think a Mistle Thrush . I eventually went in to listen to a talk being given by a chap in a wheel chair . After the meeting I cycled out to Biddestone and back . It was cold ! . The road was very muddy from farm traffic . The fields had been ploughed and the tractors had spread it onto the road .
I've washed my bike off and am now warming up .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2022)

Went out into the sun and a bank of fog rolled in. An enjoyable 1.5 hour lunch time outing.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2022)

I can concur about it being cold.

Have just stocked up the wood bins in the house (all sizes from kindling to large lumps) and I can't feel my hands. My knees aren't thanking me either.

The drive didn't defrost today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Weirdly I dreamt about chilli last night.



A hot dream that made you sweat.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2022)

Watching Antiques Roadtrip, can I place a bid on the lions for my garden? Stourport is not a million miles away to collect them.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Brrrr! It is cold out .
> I went to the Men's Shed. I haven't been since before Christmas so I thought I had better go and see what they were up to . It was exciting ! . It was a talk about raising funds to get the shed built . I sat it out as listening to too much talk will send me off with the fairies . I saw some birds which was far more interesting . A Buzzard being mobbed by a Crow . 2 Red Kites and I think a Mistle Thrush . I eventually went in to listen to a talk being given by a chap in a wheel chair . After the meeting I cycled out to Biddestone and back . It was cold ! . The road was very muddy from farm traffic . The fields had been ploughed and the tractors had spread it onto the road .
> I've washed my bike off and am now warming up .


Yes, too much talking makes me go.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jan 2022)

finally got my banking ATM card replaced, it's been a long cpl of days w/o it!


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2022)

Antiques Roadtrip watched. Time for a 

I am slowly unraveling the mess I've made of this piece of writing.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, too much talking makes me go.


Strange isn't it ! Might be having to concentrate too much ?


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Strange isn't it ! Might be having to concentrate too much ?



I think it is when two or more people are talking at the same time. The sounds all get jmubled up. I thought it was because there was something wrong with my hears. Talking to someone many years ago, it turns out it might be because the hearing in one ear is better than the other. Very loud music indoors is another nightmare. As well as music or racket being made, I can hear/feel the vibrations in my ears.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jan 2022)

Advance warning for anyone thinking of visiting Speicher Towers over the next few weeks. Do not sit still for too long, or you will be recycled, or put in the landfill bin, washed and ironed, put in the compost bin, or have some buttons sewn on you.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jan 2022)

Not cold here at 6.4C but rain showers all day so stayed indoors to do some clearing out. There is an inaccessible cupboard and I could not remember what it contained.
Nine copies of CycleTouring from the early 1970’s and a whole lot of Cycling World. Still very interesting as that would be part of my main cycle touring years. Nice photographs also.
Also some old local newspapers when myself and another bloke did a cycling feature every month. Some people allegedly bought the paper for our section alone as it kept them laughing the whole month.
Most of the magazines destined for recycling bin.
Lots of maps as well which have yet to be sorted and other assorted probable rubbish.
One of the Cycling World covers took my fancy and I may frame it.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats (yes, I *AM* being stared at), and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jan 2022)

'Ommadawn' by Mike Oldfield on the record player and a chicken curry on the go. Don't often get the chance to say that


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Also some old local newspapers when myself and another bloke did a cycling feature every month. Some people allegedly bought the paper for our section alone as it kept them laughing the whole month.


I should pay more attention when you write/reply about cycling stuff


----------



## postman (18 Jan 2022)

We had an Ikea tea,meatballs fries gravy and cranberry sauce.It was superb.


----------



## postman (18 Jan 2022)

Eating out tomorrow,Sheesh Mahal,me Mrs P and our two adult children,our son is coming to Leeds for a tattoo,never got tattoos myself.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Advance warning for anyone thinking of visiting Speicher Towers over the next few weeks. Do not sit still for too long, or you will be recycled, or put in the landfill bin, washed and ironed, put in the compost bin, or have some buttons sewn on you.


When I was in hospital once after an operation one of the nurses advised me not to sit in one place for too long or Betty the Charge Nurse would have me washed and polished. She was very keen on cleanliness and keeping her staff busy.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I should pay more attention when you write/reply about cycling stuff


I have been cycling for the last 70 odd years and written for some minor magazines well in the past.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2022)

Had soup, a roast pork & mustard sandwich and then apple crumble & custard.

The girls had Felix AGAIL with beef.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, the other night I had a dream about crisps.
> 
> Specifically, the scampi & lemon nik naks.
> 
> Go figure.


Lack of willpower, you give in too easily.

https://www.femalefirst.co.uk/dreams/dream-interpretation-potato-chips-crisps-1045722.html


----------



## Reynard (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Lack of willpower, you give in too easily.
> 
> https://www.femalefirst.co.uk/dreams/dream-interpretation-potato-chips-crisps-1045722.html



Especially with crisps...


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> The 1,083-foot (330-meter) asteroid will come within 2.4 million miles (3.9 million km) of Earth, still about 10 times farther away than the moon. It'll swing closest at *approximately 13:51 UTC (8:51 a.m. EST; translate UTC to your time)*.
> 
> https://skyandtelescope.org/astronomy-news/see-a-large-stony-asteroid-race-across-the-sky/
> 
> ...



It missed!!


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Especially with crisps...


See, it were right weren't it!!


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

There's two Gravity Aided's!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2022)

I am glad I don't have any friends called Dominic in my contact list


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jan 2022)

Decent night's sleep
Mug of coffee while sitting in bed listening to the radio and looking out of the window at a hard frost covering everything
Bedding washed
Clippers run over hair (about two months growth removed)
Vacuuming done
Kitchen floor mopped
More coffee
Shopping completed including food for this week's late shifts at work
Using up leftovers for a tea of fishcake, scrambled egg, beans & toast
Another coffee

The only bad point to the day was the morning's sunshine turning into a grey, misty murk by the time I went out. Back to work tomorrow, but it's only a three day week as I'm using up holiday and getting into practice for partial retirement (if it's ever processed correctly)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I am glad I don't have any friends called Dominic in my contact list


Glad I've got no Boris' either.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jan 2022)

Without turning this into a politics thread, it's more of which of the two you distrust least as to where the truth lies isn't it.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Without turning this into a politics thread, it's more of which of the two you distrust least as to where the truth lies isn't it.


Both, just as much as each other.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2022)

Sorry I mentioned anything to do with politics so let's knock it out now .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jan 2022)

Known liar calls known liar a liar. Known liar says he's telling the truth. I'm not sure that there's anything unfactual there, well, apart from a troubled relationship with the facts.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Known liar calls known liar a liar. Known liar says he's telling the truth. I'm not sure that there's anything unfactual there, well, apart from a troubled relationship with the facts.


Why bring facts into it. I mean do they prove anything?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jan 2022)

I've just had some yoghurt.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why bring facts into it. I mean do they prove anything?


No, but I've got my Soog Ray primed to shoot.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, but I've got my Soog Ray primed to shoot.


Can you do that!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can you do that!


As someone who's signed the Official Secrets Act, I'm not at liberty, etc.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jan 2022)

Anyhow, talking of crisps, I went out before breakfast. Before I got home from the shops, I'd eaten 3 bags of crisps. These things can happen when you're near a Poundland.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> It missed!!


rejoice!


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I have been cycling for the last 70 odd years and written for some minor magazines well in the past.


my apologies if I ever didn't show due respect


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jan 2022)

it's that time of year. I set up the humidifier in our bedroom


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2022)

Time to put the writing away, finish my  and call it quits for today.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2022)

As another morning starts to dawn
It's dark but not frosty outside
Last night's Chinese went down well


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Car has spread his tuna breakfast around the kitchen floor 
Another busy work day ahead


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2022)

It's Black Bin day today. 
I'm nearly up.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2022)

Morning.
My brain is a bit like a whizzing ball on a roulette wheel at the moment . It is just settling down from putting rubbish into our dustbin for collection. I have been going through them to sort out what could be recycling, what is definitely rubbish and things which might have found their way in by accident . Whilst I was doing that my mind is wHy our shower head has a brown stain ! 
Excuse me a moment whilst I have an argument with SWMBO ! She says that it needs rescaling ! My argument is that it should be bright green ! When I cut through any copper pipe they are bright green . Brown would suggest steel somewhere in the system . 
Just need to add in on to the list of things to do .


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jan 2022)

Not too bad out this morning by the sea. Company Sustainability Manager visiting today. I have a long list of ideas.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2022)

Is the net or computer worldy things having a bit of a tiz this morning ? Things are dancing around !  My touch screen seems out of touch ! I touch a subject and it is sheer pot luck as to what comes up !


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jan 2022)

Wet and windy with boats on yellow alert.
Another clearing out day I think.
I forget all sorts of things nowadays. Came on a FB advert yesterday which I had printed out but forgotten.
We sold our old Highwayman motorhome to a garage in Duns, Berwickshire over 200 miles away and saw it a few weeks later passing through Dumbarton. Transpires it had been bought by a somewhat eccentric guy in Oban 21 miles away who had notions of converting it to electric propulsion. Being an electrician specialising in domestic appliances he was capable of doing that. He used to go to jobs as far as 12 miles from Oban on a Brompton but has now gone to an ebike for work.
He never got round to doing the conversion and is now trying to pass it on.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2022)

I'm taking MrsPete into town for lunch today. It's Senior Citizens (aka old farts) cheapo fish & chips day 😁


----------



## mybike (19 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Car has spread his tuna breakfast around the kitchen floor
> Another busy work day ahead



You give your car breakfast in the kitchen?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2022)

It has turned wet here now .
I have been out to collect our emptied rubbish bin and been down to feed the birds .
I better go and look at that shower head .


----------



## Speicher (19 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> You give your car breakfast in the kitchen?



It has one of those auto matic feeding bowls.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's two Gravity Aided's!


Myself at home, and on the phone.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I am glad I don't have any friends called Dominic in my contact list


I think I do.
We used to have grocery stores called that up around Chicago, but I think they are all Jewels/Safeway now.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2022)

Chilly, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but am sporting something of a chipmunk look this morning. But I have re-jigged the fridges in the kitchen and utility room, refilled the fruit bowls and the pork belly I bought on Saturday is in the crock pot along with extra lard and a lot of seasoning, being turned into Rilettes de Mans. 

I have also done some writing.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## postman (19 Jan 2022)

Glad to say the mood doom and gloom has lifted,four days,might have to keep an eye on myself.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2022)

Nice lunch time stroll around the block completed


----------



## postman (19 Jan 2022)

Post person has just been,a holiday brochure from Titan.I cursed under my breath,,,where is the hospital letter,blow me it was underneath.Tuesday 1st Feb a telephone consultation wish me luck that it leads to the operation and maybe the prostate operation also.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jan 2022)

Having been fined for driving through one of the new bus gates in Leeds, where the signs were blocked by a parked bus and a bus stop  , apparently I'm not the only one.

The £30 fine's being returned to me, having (probably) cost the Leeds council tax payers a lot of in processing payments / processing refunds and (I'm guessing) the court case where it was shown a) the bus gate signs were almost invisible (they state "Although the bus gate is properly signed and lined according to the regulations"  ) plus b) "the number of offences remains very high and it is clear that many motorists '_have not understood the new restriction_'" - my italics) so it wasn't clearly signposted or communicated  .

They're reviewing the scheme, switching the cameras off on Vicar Lane in Leeds plus refunding me the £30 I paid 

And in other news I've got to write 12 exam questions. Three questions in and I've run out of ideas


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> And in other news I've got to write 12 exam questions. Three questions in and I've run out of ideas


can you get philosophical? don't remember your subject matter


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jan 2022)

looking forward to another 3 hrs in the dentist chair tomorrow


----------



## postman (19 Jan 2022)

The blue sky and sunshine has blown away the doom and gloom of the past four days.So as I sit in the conservatory,I am making plans for the garden.The driveway is a job that needs sorting,lifting and using the unbroken slabs with the slabs from the patio being used to make up the numbers of broken ones.Shortening the lawn,putting down a weed membrane and then filling the space with pebbles.A wooden table and chairs set to replace the awful faded green plastic set we have had for years.Building a raised bed border and new shrubs and plants.Replacing four of the largest windows in the house,the seals are shot to pieces.Mrs P will be the foreperson and in charge of finances.Decorating a few rooms is also on the menu it's going to be a busy year.


----------



## postman (19 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> looking forward to another 3 hrs in the dentist chair tomorrow


What an extraction that will be,from your wallet I mean.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2022)

There are a lot of Figeon Peathers on the ground near our bird feeder . It looks like something has helped itself to a Poor Wigeon ! 

I wonder if it was a Sparrow Hawk ?


----------



## DCLane (19 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> can you get philosophical? don't remember your subject matter



The exam questions are for a final year undergraduate module in strategic marketing. Marketers don't really do "philosophical" 

If they were older I'd do a Mr Big/Sex & the City death question and the impact on the Peloton brand.


----------



## postman (19 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> There are a lot of Figeon Peathers on the ground near our bird feeder . It looks like something has helped itself to a Poor Wigeon !
> 
> I wonder if it was a Sparrow Hawk ?


That's horrible news,but I would like to point out your keyboard has a slight problem


----------



## postman (19 Jan 2022)

I can't tell you how much better I feel today,I feel so giddy,just the complete opposite of the last four days,what a difference.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> There are a lot of Figeon Peathers on the ground near our bird feeder . It looks like something has helped itself to a Poor Wigeon !
> 
> I wonder if it was a Sparrow Hawk ?


That's the usual cause of feather piles around here. Still, they all have to eat, don't they?


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Jan 2022)

postman said:


> That's horrible news,but I would like to point out your keyboard has a slight problem


I think you mean pright sloblem don't you?


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Jan 2022)

I am now on O2 mobile.

That is the end of the news.


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I am now on O2 mobile.
> 
> That is the end of the news.



I have recently moved from Virgin to Lebara and saved a couple of quid a month, I will shortly be moving from Talk Talk to PLusnet, and saving a couple of quid there.


----------



## Speicher (19 Jan 2022)

I have been out in the garden for the last two hours and have very cold ears. I was wearing a hat, but the cold wind went into my hears. 
Belle hores are in flower, and lots of rim proses.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2022)

Lovely luncheon. Finished the last of the pork pie, then had one of those warburtons sandwich thins filled with brie & cranberry, plus a pear, a plum and a clementine and two 

I have opened the last net of clementines and put them in the big fruit bowl - 6 kilos down, one and a half to go. They have been bloody lovely.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> The exam questions are for a final year undergraduate module in strategic marketing. Marketers don't really do "philosophical"
> 
> If they were older I'd do a Mr Big/Sex & the City death question and the impact on the Peloton brand.



Ouch! Not like engineering then, when you can just change all the numbers, go from a fixed beam to a supported beam to a cantilever etc...


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> Having been fined for driving through one of the new bus gates in Leeds, where the signs were blocked by a parked bus and a bus stop  , apparently I'm not the only one.
> 
> The £30 fine's being returned to me, having (probably) cost the Leeds council tax payers a lot of in processing payments / processing refunds and (I'm guessing) the court case where it was shown a) the bus gate signs were almost invisible (they state "Although the bus gate is properly signed and lined according to the regulations"  ) plus b) "the number of offences remains very high and it is clear that many motorists '_have not understood the new restriction_'" - my italics) so it wasn't clearly signposted or communicated  .
> 
> ...


Name ?


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2022)

The Plusnet Router arrived today, thy're a bit posher than they used to be, my Good Lady is grumbling that the old Talk Talk router matches the furniture and the new one doesn't.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2022)

There was a bumblebee it my garden, sniffing at the pansies in a wall basket a while ago...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jan 2022)

There's a new Aldi that's opened today in Greenwich, just opposite where my mother lives. Unfortunately, it's a ''shop and go'' store with no checkouts and my mother doesn't use a smartphone, which you need for the app so I won't be spared doing her shopping. Apparently, if you pick up alcohol, you have to take a selfie so ''age assured technology'' can decide that you're over 18. (But if you don't want to unmask yourself, you can search out a staff member to do it for you.)


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jan 2022)

postman said:


> What an extraction that will be,from your wallet I mean.


yes, indeed!


----------



## Speicher (19 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a new Aldi that's opened today in Greenwich, just opposite where my mother lives. Unfortunately, it's a ''shop and go'' store with no checkouts and my mother doesn't use a smartphone, which you need for the app so I won't be spared doing her shopping. Apparently, if you pick up alcohol, you have to take a selfie so ''age assured technology'' can decide that you're over 18. (But if you don't want to unmask yourself, you can search out a staff member to do it for you.)



My mother lived in Coventry, and from here I could order food etc to be delivered to her house. Some of the on line stores have a low threshold for minimum orders. She probably enjoys your visits, but you could order the boring bulky stuff on-line, then just get the smaller items when you visit. Just my ... tuppenny worth ..... or is it ten pence now.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jan 2022)

First six exam questions written - too much car-related but it's linked to other stuff.

Next six to do. I feel a bike-related question coming on ...


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2022)

Bugger, the power's gone off in the garage and utility room, and I can't work out why. Went to get some logs and no lights.

Resetting the fuse box doesn't do anything, and the daylight's gone. I've got a bit of grace as long as I don't open the fridge or the freezer. I suspect one of those may have tripped things.

Never rains but it pours.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2022)

About to enjoy large cup of green tea


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Jan 2022)

I have a good red wine.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2022)

I have a


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jan 2022)

Sometimes you get a shock to the wallet. Son just phoned to say that the flat we are getting renovated in Aberdeen has developed a gas boiler fault probably due to lack of use over the last couple of years. The delays are all covid related with the lockdown and then various tradesmen having to isolate and the next part of the job being delayed as a result.
We can either get a repair done with no guarantee or replace the boiler at a cost of possibly up to £2500.
I think we will go for the cheap option.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jan 2022)

Handy household hint #342 
When you are recycling an empty bottle of fabric conditioner, leave the top of and your recycling bin will smell lovely, not like a rotting cabbage.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2022)

I have fed the cats. Soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jan 2022)

All exam questions written and documents finished, being sent this evening. I can relax now as they were only due 12 days ago 

On another note SWMBO has a house full of ladies this evening. I've retreated for safety as it's too cold for a bike ride.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2022)

You have to love Winter watch with Michaela Strachan and the rest of the team


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> On another note SWMBO has a house full of ladies this evening. I've retreated for safety as it's too cold for a bike ride.


poker night for the girls?

View: https://youtu.be/IT3BdhTyVXs


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Bugger, the power's gone off in the garage and utility room, and I can't work out why. Went to get some logs and no lights.
> 
> Resetting the fuse box doesn't do anything, and the daylight's gone. I've got a bit of grace as long as I don't open the fridge or the freezer. I suspect one of those may have tripped things.
> 
> Never rains but it pours.


here's hoping it wasn't a mouse getting electrocuted on the fridge plug in the wall. don't ask me why I ask


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I am now on O2 mobile.
> 
> That is the end of the news.


Soon to be Virgin Mobile.


----------



## midlife (19 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> You have to love Winter watch with Michaela Strachan and the rest of the team


 Some quite good props tonight, and the usual smattering of double entendres . I wonder if Ray the rat will become as famous as the stickleback lol


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2022)

Fabby supper of soup, then scallops, and to finish, the last of the apple crumble & custard.

I ended up poaching the scallops @oldwheels - just in a bit of vegetable stock, an unchopped garlic clove and some black pepper. And then drizzled with some melted parsley butter on top. They were so soft and beautifully sweet.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> here's hoping it wasn't a mouse getting electrocuted on the fridge plug in the wall. don't ask me why I ask



I couldn't see any bits of frazzled mouse...

Something is tripping the box though. I get a double klunk when I try a reset. Given that the only things in the garage / utility room that are actually turned on and working are the fridge and the freezer, chances are it's one of those that's causing the issue. Or possibly the multi-socket, or the actual wall socket itself.

Hey ho, troubleshooting in the morning.

At least it's cold enough for me to have a bit of grace with the fridge and freezer contents.


----------



## gbb (19 Jan 2022)

Shopping tonight, phew, arent things getting expensive. I seriously reckon my old £50 shop of last year would cost around £70 now . We're lucky, it smarts but we can absorb it, how on earth people close to the breadline are managing with food bills, petrol etc, it must be really hard.
On the way out, i gave a homeless young lady a couple quid. Get yourself a coffee or something i suggested, well...maybe she will


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2022)

I know, a lot of basics have been creeping up, it's not just the more poncy stuff.

A friend volunteers for a local community pantry, collecting and then distributing short-dated food. She says she sometimes comes home in tears, because the boxes she delivers can be the first food a family has seen in days.


----------



## dave r (19 Jan 2022)

midlife said:


> Some quite good props tonight, and the usual smattering of double entendres . I wonder if Ray the rat will become as famous as the stickleback lol



All I watched tonight was New Zealand, Earths Mythical Islands, it looked spectacular and had some strange animals in it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Jan 2022)

The only chrimbo chocolates left are gin & tonic After Eights.
mmmmm, no wonder they never took off.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jan 2022)

I've just finished watching today's episode of Antiques Road Trip that I missed earlier cos I was fiddling with a fuse box.

Now for a  methinks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> The exam questions are for a final year undergraduate module in strategic marketing. Marketers don't really do "philosophical"
> 
> If they were older I'd do a Mr Big/Sex & the City death question and the impact on the Peloton brand.


If you want philosophical, you need to find an advertising man.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> The only chrimbo chocolates left are gin & tonic After Eights.
> mmmmm, no wonder they never took off.


Given their price, I hope you ate them slowly. Savouring every last morsel.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> The only chrimbo chocolates left are gin & tonic After Eights.
> mmmmm, no wonder they never took off.


Given their price, I hope you ate them slowly. Savouring every last morsel.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2022)

My Panasonic zoom lens reflex camera arrived from New Mexico today. It was in an online auction. I do so love auctions.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> My Panasonic zoom lens reflex camera arrived from New Mexico today. It was in an online auction. I do so love auctions.


Like auctions, not that keen on online auctions though. Used to go to a few, now they're held online, with a third party to go through with fees to be paid to them as well. Not just on the hammer price.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2022)

I am used to paying auction fee over hammer price, seems to be the custom over here, unless it is a municipal equipment auction. I've been conversant with the big heavy equipment auctions like Ritchey Bros., along as extra help in case something was won and we had to drive it off the lot or throw it on a box truck. Been to a couple of livestock auctions too. I've gotten many an undervalued bike from municipal auctions when the police still auctioned off unclaimed bicycles. Almost bought an ambulance there once.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2022)

Nothing like the sound of a fur ball being brought up to wake you up at 4 am . 
Frosty and dark outside
Green recycling bin out ready for the mothership.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2022)

First cuppa going down well
Someone is clearing ice outside


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Jan 2022)

Central heating oil delivered yesterday ,still in shock from the price ...... one euro per ltr. That works out at around 50 euros per week.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2022)

Morning.
I don't think the sun has risen yet . The sky is getting brighter , there are a few whispy clouds about .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Central heating oil delivered yesterday ,still in shock from the price ...... one euro per ltr. That works out at around 50 euros per week.


Am l right in thinking that one euro is about 80p maybe a little more. How does that compare with heating oil prices in the UK, does anyone have an idea? Just for interest sake


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2022)

My spectacle wipe thingies don't seem to have much juice in them anymore.. 😔


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jan 2022)

Cloudy day but dry with little wind. Sun still not up but a bit red sky to the SE.
In my clearing up came on an article in a dental magazine by our then local dentist who worked from a mobile dental surgery. He travelled round to all the schools and also went to Coll and Tiree every few months. Driving the big van could be a challenge with kamikazi sheep and sometimes stormy weather on the ferry crossings. The perils also of working in a small community where everybody knows who you are.
The child in the crowded cafeteria on the ferry shouts over " Mr P that filling you put in has fallen out".
He would not change his lifestyle but was looking for somebody to take over when he retired.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My spectacle wipe thingies don't seem to have much juice in them anymore.. 😔


Next you'll be telling us the juice has vanished into thin air!

Under any other business: Morning all.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Next you'll be telling us the juice has vanished into thin air!
> 
> Under any other business: Morning all.


It does!! When you first buy a box of 50, they'll clean mine and MrsPete's spectacles and a phone screen (plus fingerprint scanner and camera lens). Now I'm lucky to wipe ½ a monocle!! 🧐


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It does!! When you first buy a box of 50, they'll clean mine and MrsPete's spectacles and a phone screen (plus fingerprint scanner and camera lens). Now I'm lucky to wipe ½ a monocle!! 🧐


I bought some Windolene sheets a while ago, they're now just un-recyclable dry sheets.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 627368


Ok so in terms of euros that works out more than one hundred euros cheaper for 500 litre than l have to pay


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2022)

I just got up too quickly and went all oooh!

Perhaps I should put it off to tomorrow ?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2022)

Frosty drive to the blood test


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2022)

I have been out to feed the birds. Whilst I was out there I collected up a few of the feathers from the Wood Pigeon that were left . It looks like they were plucked out . 
It could have been a Sparrow Hawk as the garden is very quiet bird wise this morning .


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2022)

Clear and -15C here today. Catapulting up to a balmy -5C.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2022)

I'm not having a very good morning .
It was nice and sunny earlier and I thought it would be nice to go out on my bike . Not now . I'm feeling a bit woozy ! I have stated my usual symptoms . Stomach has started gurgling and if I raise my hand to scratch my head it turns white . I can see a nap coming on soon .


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2022)

In case anyone ( @Reynard ) wonders what I mean by "patchwork" clothes, this is the sort of thing I have in mind to make. 

This is a lightweight jacket for sale on bay of E, but it gives you an idea of the effect I am looking at, using three different fabrics to "lift" a plain black blouse.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

Grey and chilly here chez casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well - could do with an extra throw on the bed, that's a job for later. But I spent the morning up and down a ladder troubleshooting the electrics for the garage & utility room. I have now restored the power, and got the fridge and freezer going again. Not sure why the box tripped, maybe it was just one of those random things. Although the plugs were, for some reason, not seated properly in the multi-socket, so could it've been that?

Although paranoid me is going to check everything again in a little while. 

In other news, Derek Warwick's boots have arrived. 

It is time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> In case anyone ( @Reynard ) wonders what I mean by "patchwork" clothes, this is the sort of thing I have in mind to make.
> 
> This is a lightweight jacket for sale on bay of E, but it gives you an idea of the effect I am looking at, using three different fabrics to "lift" a plain black blouse.
> 
> ...



I really like that sort of thing @Speicher  I'm a jeans-and-fleece person mostly, but that's actually very attractive.


----------



## mybike (20 Jan 2022)

Made 4 mince & mushroom puddings to freeze.


----------



## mybike (20 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> My Panasonic zoom lens reflex camera arrived from New Mexico today. It was in an online auction. I do so love auctions.



I've always discounted Panasonic cameras, but I bought a Lumix TZ100 been very impressed.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I really like that sort of thing @Speicher  I'm a jeans-and-fleece person mostly, but that's actually very attractive.



I am mostly a comfy trousers and fleece person! Not fond of jeans fabric as it is not soft. I also like my clothes to be on the loose side, without being overwhelmingly baggy. 

A further complication is that the operation site under my right arm is very sensitive, so sleeves have to be larger than "normal". If I was going out for a meal with friends, for instance, that top is the sort of thing I would wear. The panels down the front, are also extremely helpful in disguising my lop-sidedness. This is something that I can accept as a "badge" of survival, but try to make it as least obvious as possible. 

Talking of sewing I had an accident in a fabric shop yesterday evening.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Jan 2022)

Hearing test today. Bugger. I need hearing aids. 

Lifetime working in noisy environments


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

Lunch was two Warburtons sandwich thins, one with roast pork & mustard, and one with brie and cranberry, plus a pear, a plum, a clementine and two 

I still have power in the garage.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jan 2022)

My industrial type super glue is also drying out . It is very thick at the moment . I've had it a few years and I keep it in the fridge .


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am mostly a comfy trousers and fleece person! Not fond of jeans fabric as it is not soft. I also like my clothes to be on the loose side, without being overwhelmingly baggy.
> 
> A further complication is that the operation site under my right arm is very sensitive, so sleeves have to be larger than "normal". If I was going out for a meal with friends, for instance, that top is the sort of thing I would wear. The panels down the front, are also extremely helpful in disguising my lop-sidedness. This is something that I can accept as a "badge" of survival, but try to make it as least obvious as possible.
> 
> Talking of sewing I had an accident in a fabric shop yesterday evening.



Ah yes... Did some fabric jump into your shopping basket, demanding to be saved from the crush on the shelves? 

I prefer stuff that's reasonably close-fitting myself - especially with the slightly smarter stuff, although I like my work clothes to be somewhat loose as I need to be able to pretzel myself without risking a wardrobe malfunction.

Know what you mean about clothes etc, as the friend I go dog walking with went through the same about 15 years ago.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jan 2022)

Strange mixture of weather today. Got togged up to go out on the trike and it started raining so waited about 20 minutes and all clear again. Problem low sun again but very little traffic. 
Got back home and rain again followed shortly by beautiful blue sky but a bit dark round the edges. Not particularly cold since there was little wind. My fingers suffer badly tho' and still not got anything suitable. I got mitts which are pretty big but the grip is not good for gear changing. Keep searching.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2022)

I've been sent to Coventry.. Again..


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been sent to Coventry.. Again..



Delivering Easter eggs again?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Delivering Easter eggs again?


I hope not.. The trailer is set @ -22c 😂


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I hope not.. The trailer is set @ -22c 😂



Findus crispy pancakes then... 

Do they still actually make them?


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah yes... Did some fabric jump into your shopping basket, demanding to be saved from the crush on the shelves?


It is not entirely my fault. On pinterest there is a "Pin" of how to make a sort of poncho, but more elegant. I have some fabric that is suitable, but it frays as soon as you look at it, so it needs a simple pattern, where the fabric is shown to good effect. When you go out, you do not always want a heavy jacket, or it might get cold at home, and there is only so many layers one can wear.

https://www.fabworks.co.uk/blogs/fabworks-blog-all-you-need-to-sew/free-poncho-pattern

Following that link to their website some fabric jumped out at me.  Fortunately t'was not expensive. In my defence I had been looking for something similar for aaaaaggggges.

In other news from the cycle chat sewing bee owl, that swimsuit pattern I bought is brilliant! Two days after receiving it, I found just the swimsuit I would like. A "proper" swim suit for swimming in, not one that just looks good on a beach.  It does not cost a small fortune. The straps cross over the back, so it will not slide off my shoulders.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I hope not.. The trailer is set @ -22c 😂


Vaccine?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> View attachment 627408


Is that you 👆


Speicher said:


> Vaccine?


Nope.. Food, but probably not Findus Crispy Pancakes 🥞


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jan 2022)

Just saw an ad that assured me a specialist could make me ride faster or my money back. Why would I want that? Half the joy of cycling is watching the world roll by at a nice pace stopping for photos and snacks.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Soon to be Virgin Mobile.


T'other way around mate. I was on Virgin mobile and they put me on to O2.

My new O2 sim card is now installed and working. Happy days. Unlimited texts and calls plus oodles of intenet gigs (not that I'll ever use them)... all for £10 a month!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> It is not entirely my fault. On pinterest there is a "Pin" of how to make a sort of poncho, but more elegant. I have some fabric that is suitable, but it frays as soon as you look at it, so it needs a simple pattern, where the fabric is shown to good effect. When you go out, you do not always want a heavy jacket, or it might get cold at home, and there is only so many layers one can wear.
> 
> https://www.fabworks.co.uk/blogs/fabworks-blog-all-you-need-to-sew/free-poncho-pattern
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I just wrap a fleece blanket around my shoulders if it gets nippy. Or stuff a cat down the onesie.  Haven't worn a poncho since I was a tiddler in the late 70s... 

That's a nice swimsuit. Know what you mean about the straps - it's why I like racer back bras, because I hate having to constantly rearrange the scaffolding, otherwise...


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Given their price, I hope you ate them slowly. Savouring every last morsel.
> View attachment 627360


bit cheaper at ASDA


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2022)

@Reynard 
This is the back view.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jan 2022)

"Fabworks" also have a series of videos on youtube about making a waistcoat, (for Jemima) that is "bagged out", something I have never understood. They often talk about that process on Sewing Bee.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jan 2022)

It’s fish and chips and beer tonight. Well in about 40 mins…


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

I've had a girly pamper session and now have a nice


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've had a girly pamper session and now have a nice


So far this week, I've had a spa break with a massage, got a goody bag with some slippers and a new dressing gown, and today I had my hair done. I'm feeling a bit  myself!


----------



## tyred (20 Jan 2022)

My turbo trainer which was supposed to be delivered today hasn't been delivered


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jan 2022)

Having ridden a turbo for a while one winter, they're trying to do you a favour!
Honestly, I've never had twenty minutes last for about a billion years before...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Jan 2022)

TheDoctor said:


> Having ridden a turbo for a while one winter, they're trying to do you a favour!
> Honestly, I've never had twenty minutes last for about a billion years before...


I got one and couldn't wait for it to arrive. 
It came
I unpacked it
I set it up
I put the bike on it.
I got on it and pedalled.

I got off it.
I put the bike away.
I packed it back in the box
I sold it on eBay, same day.

Instant dislike.


----------



## tyred (20 Jan 2022)

TheDoctor said:


> Having ridden a turbo for a while one winter, they're trying to do you a favour!
> Honestly, I've never had twenty minutes last for about a billion years before...


Up until Tuesday I would have agreed with you but my physioterrorist has told me it would be great for my recovery so I buried my pride and ordered one.


----------



## dave r (20 Jan 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> T'other way around mate. I was on Virgin mobile and they put me on to O2.
> 
> My new O2 sim card is now installed and working. Happy days. Unlimited texts and calls plus oodles of intenet gigs (not that I'll ever use them)... all for £10 a month!



I've just moved to a Lebara SIM only deal, 2 gigs of data, 1000 minutes and a 1000 text for a fiver a month, more than I'm likely to use.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2022)

Another episode of winter watch


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


Molly says she’s glad she lives here! She had her tea at 4 and is now anticipating her supper 🐱


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jan 2022)

a good cup of coffee is about more than just the cup of coffee. & when all conditions align, it can be really special


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am used to paying auction fee over hammer price, seems to be the custom over here, unless it is a municipal equipment auction. I've been conversant with the big heavy equipment auctions like Ritchey Bros., along as extra help in case something was won and we had to drive it off the lot or throw it on a box truck. Been to a couple of livestock auctions too. I've gotten many an undervalued bike from municipal auctions when the police still auctioned off unclaimed bicycles.[B[ Almost bought an ambulance there once.[/B]


I've bid on one, top price of £60. Withdrawn after they found they had no keys for it. Got my money back instead.

It's more the paying a third parties fees* on top of the actual auction price, hammer and with their fees added. That's standard practice, or was, along with VAT added after the sale.

*Adds another 25% on top of the price.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> Up until Tuesday I would have agreed with you but my physioterrorist has told me it would be great for my recovery so I buried my pride and ordered one.


I had a physio tell me similar so i thought about a static bike or a trainer but settled on the Trike.


----------



## tyred (20 Jan 2022)

raleighnut said:


> I had a physio tell me similar so i thought about a static bike or a trainer but settled on the Trike.


A trike would have been more fun I admit but I need to do boring things with the money like buy furniture for my new flat.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

raleighnut said:


> I had a physio tell me similar so i thought about a static bike or a trainer but settled on the Trike.


I'd similar advice given when I snapped my ankle. Go on a weekly basis to the physioterrorist, and spend an hour on a static bike. I asked if it there was any real difference, in terms of the benefits, to riding a bike on the road. Got a bemused look and the answer no, one's as good as the other.

It freed up time for someone else to be treated, and I got to get back on the bike. No instant results, but walking did get easier. Up until I got hit crossing the road in the town centre by a car. Another A&E visit though, and a rather surprised call for a job interview. They called whilst I was in A&E.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> A trike would have been more fun I admit but I need to do boring things with the money like buy furniture for my new flat.


Fit a stabilizer on one side!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

Food went down well, Soup, plus veggie curry and some steamed rice.

The footy went down a little less well.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

TheDoctor said:


> So far this week, I've had a spa break with a massage, got a goody bag with some slippers and a new dressing gown, and today I had my hair done. I'm feeling a bit  myself!



A massage sounds lovely.  Could actually do with one right now after spending a good part of the morning climbing ladders and pretzelling myself behind a freezer to reach a power socket. I've definitely found muscles I didn't think I had...


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly says she’s glad she lives here! She had her tea at 4 and is now anticipating her supper 🐱



Oooer...

Well the girls get breakfast and supper (wet food), plus there's the self-service buffet for biscuits. Umm, and they get a little bit of ham or chicken at lunchtime.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> A massage sounds lovely.  Could actually do with one right now after spending a good part of the morning climbing ladders and pretzelling myself behind a freezer to reach a power socket. I've definitely found muscles I didn't think I had...


Have you got your freezer sorted then? On the phone, so I can live without truffling back and dropping the phone in the bath again...


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

TheDoctor said:


> Have you got your freezer sorted then? On the phone, so I can live without truffling back and dropping the phone in the bath again...



Yeap, power restored to the garage / utility room and both freezer and fridge up and running again.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'd similar advice given when I snapped my ankle. Go on a weekly basis to the physioterrorist, and spend an hour on a static bike. I asked if it there was any real difference, in terms of the benefits, to riding a bike on the road. Got a bemused look and the answer no, one's as good as the other.
> 
> It freed up time for someone else to be treated, and I got to get back on the bike. No instant results, but walking did get easier. Up until I got hit crossing the road in the town centre by a car. Another A&E visit though, and a rather surprised call for a job interview. They called whilst I was in A&E.


I was told riding a bike outside could be dangerous specifically the danger of falling on my repaired leg hence the Trike. What no-one told me was riding a Trike can be terrifying until you've got the technique right, I still sometimes go into bends too fast but more when i've misjudged them or they tighten up unexpectedly.


----------



## tyred (20 Jan 2022)

raleighnut said:


> I was told riding a bike outside could be dangerous specifically the danger of falling on my repaired leg hence the Trike. What no-one told me was riding a Trike can be terrifying until you've got the technique right, I still sometimes go into bends too fast but more when i've misjudged them or they tighten up unexpectedly.


I can't risk falling on it at the moment. It was splintered and broken in five places. Even walking, the physio advises that putting weight on it won't do in harm but to twist or go over on the ankle could be a very bad thing.


----------



## raleighnut (20 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I can't risk falling on it at the moment. It was splintered and broken in five places. Even walking, the physio advises that putting weight on it won't do in harm but to twist or go over on the ankle could be a very bad thing.


So you're not wearing your Stilleto slingbacks for a while.


----------



## postman (20 Jan 2022)

Mrs P is watching a programme called Rag doll boy it's weird.


----------



## tyred (20 Jan 2022)

raleighnut said:


> So you're not wearing your Stilleto slingbacks for a while.


No, I had to give them up for now.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I can't risk falling on it at the moment. It was splintered and broken in five places. Even walking, the physio advises that putting weight on it won't do in harm but to twist or go over on the ankle could be a very bad thing.


I'd no metal inserts, just pulled straight then backslabbed and strapped.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> No, I had to give them up for now.


You'll be walking tall soon, no worry.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

I am cross-checking some motor racing photographs for a friend with those in my own archive to check whether someone's been clever with photoshop.

So far, everything seems to check out.

I could use a  while I'm at it.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am cross-checking some motor racing photographs for a friend with those in my own archive to check whether someone's been clever with photoshop.
> 
> So far, everything seems to check out.
> 
> I could use a  while I'm at it.


And if those in your collection have been "touched up" in a similar manner, what then?


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> And if those in your collection have been "touched up" in a similar manner, what then?



Unlikely, given I've got the relevant Autosports spread out all over the dining room table


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Unlikely, given I've got the relevant Autosports spread out all over the dining room table


They could all be faked!


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> I've always discounted Panasonic cameras, but I bought a Lumix TZ100 been very impressed.


This was an old FZ-30, It takes great pictures for what I need in that application, I mainly rely on an old Sony A-350 for a workhorse camera, and I have a few lenses for it, and an old Minolta Maxxum lens as well. Minolta Maxxum lenses fit and work the same as Sony's on the A-mount SLRs.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> They could all be faked!



Now that's just being paranoid


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Now that's just being paranoid


Possibly!


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> This was an old FZ-30, It takes great pictures for what I need in that application, I mainly rely on an old Sony A-350 for a workhorse camera, and I have a few lenses for it, and an old Minolta Maxxum lens as well. Minolta Maxxum lenses fit and work the same as Sony's on the A-mount SLRs.


You ever used Konica-Minolta lenses?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've bid on one, top price of £60. Withdrawn after they found they had no keys for it. Got my money back instead.
> 
> It's more the paying a third parties fees* on top of the actual auction price, hammer and with their fees added. That's standard practice, or was, along with VAT added after the sale.
> 
> *Adds another 25% on top of the price.


That is a lot, for any fee in an auction.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> That is a lot, for any fee in an auction.


It's what put me off them. A set of fixed fees might be better, but I'd still begrudge paying a third parties fees. Why can't they pay?


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> You ever used Konica-Minolta lenses?


I mostly had some Minolta Maxxum lenses for Mrs. GA, who had a 3xi and 5xi.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I mostly had some Minolta Maxxum lenses for Mrs. GA, who had a 3xi and 5xi.


I've the 9Xi, along with the 5000i and 7000i.
Very nearly bought their APS SLR. The different lens mount was the thing that stopped me.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jan 2022)

Can't comment, I'm a Canon girl. 

Anyways, I have a  and a bakewell tart.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2022)

Right, bed for me. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2022)

Another dark and frosty start to the day
Our bed is illuminated by the moon
Friday at last


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Our bed is no longer illuminated by the moon
Cat has been fed


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2022)

Morning .
I have just drawn our curtains back and the sky looks a bit like a colour chart for heat treating metals .
It hasn't got to cherry red yet .


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Jan 2022)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2022)

Oh dear ! He's gone now !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2022)

We had a lovely clear sky earlier . It's now gone cloudy .


----------



## tyred (21 Jan 2022)

Lovely bright morning here.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2022)

Grey misty damp morning with a bank of fog in the Sound. Good job I got out yesterday on the trike.
The birding tourists out in force but all the birds I saw on my previous run had gone into hiding. Not even a seagull on the loch to be seen and even the small birds had vanished. The moles are pretty active tho' and earth is spilling on to the roadway in some parts.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2022)

If you Spoonerise distinction you get stinky diction ! 

Possibly something to do with bad breath !


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jan 2022)

cheer up it's Fri-yay!


----------



## Speicher (21 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear ! He's gone now !



It's all coming back to me now!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jan 2022)

It was dark when I got up so I switched the light on. Then it got lighter and there was even some sun. I thought about turning the light off. But didn't get any further than thinking about it. Now it's gone dull again so I can't turn it off. I feel like a character in one of Aesop's Fables.


----------



## tyred (21 Jan 2022)

Ebay now suggesting I buy another turbo trainer.  It would be more helpful if the one that I already have bought was delivered!


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jan 2022)

I just came across this. Hull Daily Mail did a compendium of "10 of the angriest Hull locals in 2021"

https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/news/hull-east-yorkshire-news/10-angriest-hull-locals-2021-6222147

It contains such favourites as:

Man outraged by 'sexual' Pizza Hut ketchup label
Overflowing bin 'disgraceful' as reeking dog mess mountain enrages Hull hairdresser'
DJing Hull mum accused of fake eyelash theft


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've the 9Xi, along with the 5000i and 7000i.
> Very nearly bought their APS SLR. The different lens mount was the thing that stopped me.


I didn't get involved in APS, either, although many D-SLRS have APS-C sized sensors.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2022)

Grey but dry morning with no frost forecast for tomorrow early am so hopefully I can get out early and do some miles


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2022)

-17C here, getting used to this.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2022)

My camera is a Pentax K10D. It was a progression from an istd which was a step up from my Ricoh film cameras. As I had K mount lenses I stuck with a camera which used them . I was also swayed by my wife's old Pentax compact zoom camera which took very good pictures . 
I went against all of the camera magazines in buying a Cannon or Nikon as I wanted to be different, plus it seemed like the magazine's were sponsored by them . It does have difficulty in focussing in low light at times but it can't half take a lot of photos if you keep your fingers pressed on the button . The battery charge also stays for a long time .


----------



## mybike (21 Jan 2022)

TheDoctor said:


> Having ridden a turbo for a while one winter, they're trying to do you a favour!
> Honestly, I've never had twenty minutes last for about a billion years before...





Joey Shabadoo said:


> I got one and couldn't wait for it to arrive.
> It came
> I unpacked it
> I set it up
> ...



I've got one, used it a bit. Generally I run videos of rides & listen to podcasts. It's just a pain putting the bike on it & taking it off. I think I need a bike to put on it permanantly.


----------



## mybike (21 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My camera is a Pentax K10D. It was a progression from an istd which was a step up from my Ricoh film cameras. As I had K mount lenses I stuck with a camera which used them . I was also swayed by my wife's old Pentax compact zoom camera which took very good pictures .
> I went against all of the camera magazines in buying a Cannon or Nikon as I wanted to be different, plus it seemed like the magazine's were sponsored by them . It does have difficulty in focussing in low light at times but it can't half take a lot of photos if you keep your fingers pressed on the button . The battery charge also stays for a long time .


I've a K-3 no problems with it, or the K-m that I had before.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2022)

Still and grey here, and definitely milder than yesterday.

Power still on in the garage & utility room  I rejigged the fridge in the utility room and brought in the ingredients I need for tonight's supper.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jan 2022)

I'm going to wave in the general direction of @Reynard from Downham Market this afternoon 👋


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I didn't get involved in APS, either, although many D-SLRS have APS-C sized sensors.



All of the earlier ones did - mainly to keep the prices down. It was only the studio range (well, for Canon at any rate) that had a full-sized sensor, and they were stupid expensive and well beyond the means of most.

My 10D has the APS-C sensor, which effectively gives you a 1.6 x crop, whereas my 1Dmk2 has a 1.3 sensor, so slightly larger. Both cameras are somewhat long-in-the-tooth these days, but still take amazing pics. The latter will get 8 fps when you hold the shutter release down.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to wave in the general direction of @Reynard from Downham Market this afternoon 👋



Wave due south, and that'll just about do it


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2022)

Our local weatherman peep said that the temperatures could have dropped to as low as -5 C in our region .
Looking at the solid water outside ours might have been close .


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2022)

Had the last two sandwich thins for lunch, one with seafood sticks & marie rose sauce, and one with brie and cranberry, then a banana, a pear and two


----------



## Speicher (21 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Our local weatherman peep said that the temperatures could have dropped to as low as -5 C in our region .
> Looking at the solid water outside ours might have been close .


It was minus 6 here. I have experienced minus 20 (in Winnipeg in March).


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Jan 2022)

Just back from the vets, the dogs have been weighed , had preventative vaccinations against worms and one had treatment for an eye parasite. Spent a bit of time chatting to the vet and then shelled out just over €100 at reception. Ho hum ,dogs eh? Mind you we also have four horses ,now we are talking big money for vets' bills. In comparison human ailments are dirt cheap to deal with.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2022)

Have chopped up a week's worth of firewood. Now sat watching Antiques Road Trip.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jan 2022)

Got audax with early depart tomorrow, cover on car windscreen , now drinking green tea. Cold outside.


----------



## dave r (21 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Got audax with early depart tomorrow, cover on car windscreen , now drinking green tea. Cold outside.



The 200k or one of the shorter distances? Have fun and enjoy the ride.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2022)

Saddle leveled


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jan 2022)

Remained a bit drizzly most of the day but not cold at 7.4C.
Since it was wettish out I hacked back a grape vine in my greenhouse as it was getting far too big and in any case I can no longer give it the care it needed. The grapes were sweet but mostly the blackbirds got them. I might try rooting a bit and plant it outside if it takes.
Since my father was a professional gardener I learned the proper way to look after such things at an early age but now the work is getting a bit much.
Ferry chaos again as MV Coruisk cannot take up sailing here for the last week in March. Already booked solid by tourists who will have to be squeezed on the MV Isle of Mull so locals can just buzz off as not important.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> The 200k or one of the shorter distances? Have fun and enjoy the ride.



The 200, first since September. Expecting to be slow in the cold this time of year. Finish in time, with no dramas, no stomach upsets, and feeling like I could have gone further, will do me. Must resist the time trial start that many audaxes descend into.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2022)

I have a nice


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jan 2022)

looking for a restaurant in the Boston area that REQUIRES vaccination proof to enter ... 

wish we could find one closer to our home, ugh 

date-nite was easier in the warmer months ...


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Saddle leveled


OK but are you?

reminds me of a phrase my Mother's Father (yes, my Grandfather & a plumber) used to use (but I never heard) when someone asked him how he was. he would say: "better than level"

he was often sarcastic, even to me when I was very young. he'd give me a big bowl of vanilla ice cream & say: "you don't like ice cream, do you?"

I never what to say

my Mother's Brother (yes, my Uncle) would often say to me, when I was very young: "hey what do you say?" I never knew what to say

I guess sarcasm ran in the family?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> It was minus 6 here. I have experienced minus 20 (in Winnipeg in March).


Minus 13 C in Melksham back in the winter of 82.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jan 2022)

I was wondering if insurance companies will void house insurance if they find that an electric scooter caused a fire ?

200 electric scooters were damaged in a warehouse fire in Bristol . It was believed that it was started by a scooter .


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## postman (21 Jan 2022)

Tonight it's a couple of cans of Stella,local offy.None of the Irish black stuff tut tut.How can you not have any G.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jan 2022)

What a lovely morning it was today - sunshine, light winds but very cold. After breakfast I did a 3.5 mile round trip on foot to get the milk for tomorrow's breakfast.

When I get home from work later, I must find out where I put the train tickets for Monday & Tuesday.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Jan 2022)

First meeting in my sustainability role with the company this morning. Bit of an eye-opener.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> OK but are you?
> 
> reminds me of a phrase my Mother's Father (yes, my Grandfather & a plumber) used to use (but I never heard) when someone asked him how he was. he would say: "better than level"
> 
> ...


Were any of your predecessors from the east of England (norfolk or suffolk) ? l ask because that is almost exactly how we speak ! Especially "hey what do you say" ( It means what is your opinion or what do you think about it)


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2022)

Soup, then ribeye steak (medium rare), salt & pepper potato wedges and steamed peas, carrots & sweetcorn.

Nom.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jan 2022)

Is it me, or has the optional smiley toolbar gone funny? Well, it's gone. Only got the dropdown smiley menu.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2022)

I got the Ribble dirty today, with grubby salty stuff on the roads. It got a good wash after.  Saddo....


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My camera is a Pentax K10D. It was a progression from an istd which was a step up from my Ricoh film cameras. As I had K mount lenses I stuck with a camera which used them . I was also swayed by my wife's old Pentax compact zoom camera which took very good pictures .
> I went against all of the camera magazines in buying a Cannon or Nikon as I wanted to be different, plus it seemed like the magazine's were sponsored by them . It does have difficulty in focussing in low light at times but it can't half take a lot of photos if you keep your fingers pressed on the button . The battery charge also stays for a long time .


Pentaxes are and were solid performers. Good all around cameras, great lenses. Nikons were the newsroom standard, Canons ranked as best for other areas of photography, but Pentax had a solid following in the film days, and Ricoh (and Sears) and Chinon used the same mount. You can get great pictures from any camera system. I went with Sony because I knew Mrs. Ga's old lenses and flash unit would fit, having backwards compatibility to the Minolta AF lenses and flashes. Otherwise, on the used market, there are a plethora of used Canon bodies and lenses going for cheap nowadays. In my part of The States, Canon outsells Nikon by about 2 or 3 to 1, and everything else is a distant third.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pentaxes are and were solid performers. Good all around cameras, great lenses. Nikons were the newsroom standard, Canons ranked as best for other areas of photography, but Pentax had a solid following in the film days, and Ricoh (and Sears) and Chinon used the same mount. You can get great pictures from any camera system. I went with Sony because I knew Mrs. Ga's old lenses and flash unit would fit, having backwards compatibility to the Minolta AF lenses and flashes. Otherwise, on the used market, there are a plethora of used Canon bodies and lenses going for cheap nowadays. In my part of The States, Canon outsells Nikon by about 2 or 3 to 1, and everything else is a distant third.



The classic "it's not what you got, it's how you use it" thing.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2022)

Time to put Marcus Archibald and Tom Ponsoby-Hart back into their pigeon holes and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jan 2022)

Rail tickets have been located and put in my wallet ready for Monday. Checking the times and there's been a slight change to the timetable so my Ipswich to London Liverpool Street train gets in 15 minutes later then originally listed. I'll just have to walk a bit quicker to get to Waterloo for the train to Guildford.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2022)

Dark outside looks frost free
Going to check our bird bath for ice before making any decisions about going for a ride


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2022)

Well a quick walk around the garden checking for ice or frost and nothing found so I think a few local miles are called for .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2022)

Morning .
It is light beige here with a bit of thin grey cloud high up . I think there is a bit of a frost .
I have just finished one hot drinky thing !
Ere! What's going on ? The little smiley peeps have disappeared , or won't come out to play !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Is it me, or has the optional smiley toolbar gone funny? Well, it's gone. Only got the dropdown smiley menu.


Yes! They seem to be locked away !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well a quick walk around the garden checking for ice or frost and nothing found so I think a few local miles are called for .


Have you looked in the freezer? There might be some hiding in there !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Rail tickets have been located and put in my wallet ready for Monday. Checking the times and there's been a slight change to the timetable so my Ipswich to London Liverpool Street train gets in 15 minutes later then originally listed. I'll just have to walk a bit quicker to get to Waterloo for the train to Guildford.


What's the bets that the other train will be brought forward just to make it difficult ?


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jan 2022)

Another damp but mild day, 7C when I got up which is unseasonably warm. Typical West Highland weather really but warmer than expected for January.
Calmac feature large in out lives here. MV Isle of Mull had a broken fuel pump so it is running about an hour late. Knock on of course is that the last boat from Oban today is cancelled and therefore the first one off island tomorrow as the vessel would normally berth overnight on this side.
They seem to find some excuse to do this nearly every week for some reason or another. Since it is a breakdown you can get compensation for say an overnight hotel in Oban if there is no sailing. They tend to keep quiet about that tho' but I have got money off them in the past for extra costs incurred.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What's the bets that the other train will be brought forward just to make it difficult ?


Or with my luck I'll make it with plenty of time to spare and it will be cancelled!

Yet another lovely morning out there - blue skies and a frost on the ground. A pink freight train has just pulled up at the red light outside Trimley station that I can see from my bedroom window.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2022)

Poor British chap in America!
He was visiting his girlfriend. Both were sat in bed when a stray bullet went through the wall and killed him !


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jan 2022)

Just back from a 16 miler. 

Shower, food on and watching Bake Off.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2022)

Ended up with 26 miles on a chilly with slightly damp underfoot conditions but very good


----------



## mybike (22 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Rail tickets have been located and put in my wallet ready for Monday. Checking the times and there's been a slight change to the timetable so my Ipswich to London Liverpool Street train gets in 15 minutes later then originally listed. I'll just have to walk a bit quicker to get to Waterloo for the train to Guildford.



That's a fair walk.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2022)

Right, I'm all washed up. Or do I mean I've done all the washing up? Or both?


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My camera is a Pentax K10D. It was a progression from an istd which was a step up from my Ricoh film cameras. As I had K mount lenses I stuck with a camera which used them . I was also swayed by my wife's old Pentax compact zoom camera which took very good pictures .
> I went against all of the camera magazines in buying a Cannon or Nikon as I wanted to be different, plus it seemed like the magazine's were sponsored by them . It does have difficulty in focussing in low light at times but it can't half take a lot of photos if you keep your fingers pressed on the button . The battery charge also stays for a long time .


Yep I'm a Pentax fan too althogh my kit is still all 'film' based, I do own a 50mm F1.2 though (it's like looking into a bucket)


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Jan 2022)

I'd have to say it is bloody cold out.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2022)

It is grey and a bit chilly here .
I'm thinking of going out for a ride . I have shuffled my bikes around and dug out my Dawes Shadow . It's a bit in the ouchy department but I can just about fit with the saddle right down .


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2022)

£8.40 for 4 X lr14 batteries *  

Bike auction visited and 2 bids left *


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2022)

We have had flickery lights this morning, suggesting the electricity supply is running at its limit. I'm going to recharge some batteries just in case it goes down.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jan 2022)

Wifey says I have to go w/ her to the Museum of Fine Art today


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Jan 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Yep I'm a Pentax fan too althogh my kit is still all 'film' based, I do own a 50mm F1.2 though (it's like looking into a bucket)


I almost wish that l hadn't read your post because it takes me back to London in the 1960's  I had not long left St. Martins school of art and was looking for a way of making a few quid . To cut a very long story short, l landed a job as a darkroom operative and sometimes behind the lens . The camera l used was a Hasselblad 500SL (memory a bit hazy but l think that was it) ! It made the sexiest sound when you pressed the shutter. I was taking shots of wannabe models in the time of "Twiggy" . It has been said that if you can remember the 1960's "you weren't there" . All I can say is that by todays uptight view of life ,it was bloody wonderful !!


----------



## tyred (22 Jan 2022)

I've just been informed that my turbo trainer is out for delivery this evening - 2 days late. 

I wouldn't mind but I paid extra for the fast delivery service as I wanted to get started as soon as possible as the physio assures me it will work wonders for my recovery.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I almost wish that l hadn't read your post because it takes me back to London in the 1960's  I had not long left St. Martins school of art and was looking for a way of making a few quid . To cut a very long story short, l landed a job as a darkroom operative and sometimes behind the lens . The camera l used was a Hasselblad 500SL (memory a bit hazy but l think that was it) ! It made the sexiest sound when you pressed the shutter. I was taking shots of wannabe models in the time of "Twiggy" . It has been said that if you can remember the 1960's "you weren't there" . All I can say is that by todays uptight view of life ,it was bloody wonderful !!


I used the old Bronica ETR with the Nikon lenses, and sometimes a Kiev 60. Fine old cameras. Announced their presence, that is for sure.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2022)

Bright, breezy & chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, but still feel like I'm being short-changed on sleep. I have made a big pot of alphabet soup this morning. I will be having a quick luncheon, then tootling off to Tesco to see what time they clear the fish counter on a Saturday. When I arrived at half five last week, there was virtually FA left.

So I'm going to toodle pipski and see you all on the other side.

P.S. So it's not just me who is missing the smilies...


----------



## Speicher (22 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Bright, breezy & chilly here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I slept well, but still feel like I'm being short-changed on sleep. I have made a big pot of alphabet soup this morning. I will be having a quick luncheon, then tootling off to Tesco to see what time they clear the fish counter on a Saturday. When I arrived at half five last week, there was virtually FA left.
> 
> ...


Is it just me? Or have you noticed that when you write a post, in the line of icons at the top there is a smiley physog (about half way along), click on that and they appear.   It gives you the ones you have recently used, and then scroll down for the rest of physogs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Is it just me? Or have you noticed that when you write a post, in the line of icons at the top there is a smiley physog (about half way along), click on that and they appear.   It gives you the ones you have recently used, and then scroll down for the rest of physogs.


I noticed that this morning. There's now a search box that wasn't there before. So if I type in owl....🦉🍜🎳🥣. It obviously thinks I also mean bowl.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2022)

I've been out and back on a bike ride . It was cold and grey out . No snowdrops here yet . Too cold .
I swapped my bikes round before I set off . I took my Dawes Shadow 25 inch . It felt okay. It has a Reynolds 500 frame .
I did my usual route of 12 miles. I stopped off to look at a Flymo Compact 350 which had been dumped . The rotters had taken the plug off ! I expect that there was a break in the cable which stopped it working .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I noticed that this morning. There's now a search box that wasn't there before. So if I type in owl....🦉🍜🎳🥣. It obviously thinks I also mean bowl.


Wonder what icon would pop up if you typed "foul" 😖 ?


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2022)

Back from Tesco...

I am a kilo of salmon, half a kilo of king scallops and half a kilo of smoked basa to the good. Along with Apples, pears, sugar snap peas, crumpets, sandwich thins, apple turnovers and a date & walnut sourdough.

Now enjoying a  and a couple of lindor.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Is it just me? Or have you noticed that when you write a post, in the line of icons at the top there is a smiley physog (about half way along), click on that and they appear.   It gives you the ones you have recently used, and then scroll down for the rest of physogs.



Yes, I know they're up there there...  

But I don't find it nearly as convenient when typing as being able to have the smilies at the bottom of the reply window.


----------



## tyred (22 Jan 2022)

My Raleigh Vitesse is now set up on my shiny new turbo trainer and I've done about forty minutes on it. I'll try for longer tomorrow.

I think I need to take a radio out to the shed to try and make this a little less tedious. 😴


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jan 2022)

They think they're leaves! I couldn't post it up on Your Day's Wildlife because it's not my photo but at least it's SE London.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jan 2022)

Do any of you think that Ronan Keating looks a bit like a young Clint Eastwood or should I go to Speck Savers ?


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jan 2022)

Scunner of a day. Wet the whole time so took the car out for some chores. On the main road out of town very little traffic which was just as well probably as the post van was hammering inbound trying break the sound barrier. These merc vans must be tough. The ferry being cancelled gives them problems to get any mail delivered but they just seem to adapt to whatever they get.
Talking of ferries it gets even worse but that is a factor of island life.
I try on here to give a feeling of a different environment than most are used to so not really complaining all the time even tho' that may be the impression sometimes.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2022)

Finally hung the wall art we got my mother for her birthday
Had a brief visit from our grandaughter
Now time to relax after another busy day


----------



## Hebe (22 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Back from Tesco...
> 
> I am a kilo of salmon, half a kilo of king scallops and half a kilo of smoked basa to the good. Along with Apples, pears, sugar snap peas, crumpets, sandwich thins, apple turnovers and a date & walnut sourdough.
> 
> Now enjoying a  and a couple of lindor.


Now hungry and wanting a cup of tea!


----------



## Hebe (22 Jan 2022)

☕


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2022)

Cats fed, me fed, now for a nice relaxing evening by the fire.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Do any of you think that Ronan Keating looks a bit like a young Clint Eastwood or should I go to Speck Savers ?


Barnard Castle is calling!


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Wifey says I have to go w/ her to the Museum of Fine Art today


really interesting Ekua Holmes exhibit. more so, because she is a local artist





View: https://youtu.be/SQpUET1RGBY

vaccination proof required & of course masks. it was still kinda creepy being in such a crowded venue


----------



## mistyoptic (22 Jan 2022)

Finally built the gingerbread train I was gifted for Christmas


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Jan 2022)

Stairway to heaven for me in a bit, cream crackered after some rambling around Lake District. Pooley Bridge at 4pm.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Reynard (22 Jan 2022)

Ooooh, and the smiley toolbar is back


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Finally built the gingerbread train I was gifted for Christmas


Any left?


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> That's a fair walk.


Guildford or Waterloo? 

It's a couple of miles from London Liverpool Street to Waterloo and I'm a fast walker, so somewhere between half and three quarters of an hour I reckon.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2022)

Not in the mood to write tonight, so doing a bit of sketching instead.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2022)

Time to put the pens and pencils away and climb the wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jan 2022)

Someone’s house alarm is going off.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2022)

It's dry and frost free
So going out for a few miles
Got to feed the cat first though


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jan 2022)

Morning .
It looks grey and overcast here .
I wonder if those funny little peeps will work for me ?
. Ooh! It's back !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Jan 2022)

Yesterday l spent four hours in one of my favourite places ....the kitchen and the cooker , all in aid of producing one of my favourite dishes boeuf bourgignon !


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2022)

Ended up doing 36 miles again this morning
My new fit bit tells me I had a maximum of 170 BPM at some point of the ride .
First cuppa going down well


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jan 2022)

Cloudy but supposed to remain dry.
Son and DIL are coming next week to fit my new smoke alarms. Need to get the feather duster out and tidy the house up a bit.
My washing machine had water in it when I went to fill it up this morning. Strange. It is very old but was still working ok until today. Wait and see what happens when the current wash is finished.


----------



## mistyoptic (23 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Any left?


I’ve certainly got my teeth into her tender behind


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jan 2022)

I'm going shopping, apparently.. 😏


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2022)

For the last couple of days a robin has taken to perching on the very highest tip of the tree outside my window and singing very melodiously. He's welcome to hang around.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Jan 2022)

I have a bell on my bike. It does it's job well. I rarely buy new and use things until they can no longer recycled or cannibalised. Saw a bright shiny brass bell in bike shop window yesterday £9.99 and it was one of my first waking thoughts. I wonder how guilty I would feel wantonly spending a tenner on something I don't really need.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I have a bell on my bike. It does it's job well. I rarely buy new and use things until they can no longer recycled or cannibalised. Saw a bright shiny brass bell in bike shop window yesterday £9.99 and it was one of my first waking thoughts. I wonder how guilty I would feel wantonly spending a tenner on something I don't really need.


But it's not for you, it's for the bike! Does your bike deserve a Sunday best bell?


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But it's not for you, it's for the bike! Does your bike deserve a Sunday best bell?


Now there is an excellent reason! It ferries me in all weather, has to endure constantly stop start for pictures. It deserves a gift.😁


----------



## tyred (23 Jan 2022)

I have a checkup for my ankle tomorrow and the hospital just phoned to check if I had my Covid booster and whether or not I had any Covid symptoms. They've never did that for any of the previous appointments.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2022)

My audax yesterday. This is what a 200km ride looks like on a map.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I have a bell on my bike. It does it's job well. I rarely buy new and use things until they can no longer recycled or cannibalised. Saw a bright shiny brass bell in bike shop window yesterday £9.99 and it was one of my first waking thoughts. I wonder how guilty I would feel wantonly spending a tenner on something I don't really need.


Does it have a nice 'Ding'? 🤔 
If so, your bike deserves it.. 👍


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2022)

Grey and dreary here chez Casa Reynard.

I am listening to the football on the radio and eating pork & egg fried rice.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jan 2022)

My two fruit cakes are due out of the oven in 12 minutes.. They're looking tasty!!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2022)

Had a nice roast lunch cooked by my step daughter


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2022)

Well, the footy didn't go to plan, but at least we didn't lose.

Am now taking some coloured pencils for a walk across a piece of paper.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jan 2022)

Where will you lead them to?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2022)

Pub lunch and walk today together with a recovery pint


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Where will you lead them to?


They'll all follow a lead pencil.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2022)

I've fed the cats, and soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Where will you lead them to?



A portrait. I'm in need of a piece of artwork for next weekend.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I have a checkup for my ankle tomorrow and the hospital just phoned to check if I had my Covid booster and whether or not I had any Covid symptoms. They've never did that for any of the previous appointments.


Will you be going along with the as ankle to the appointment, or will it be going on it's own?

They've just dropped most restrictions over there, this weekend Haven't they.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2022)

Just a bowl of alphabet soup and some bread & butter for me this evening.

Oh, and the Spuds lost 2-0.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They'll all follow a lead pencil.


2B or not 2B, whether it is nobler...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jan 2022)

Have a  and am watching MOTD.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2022)

Back from annual (trying) congregation meeting and vestry meeting, now I have some chicken baking in the oven. New to me camera took some nice portraits. As such, the portraits have already been retouched and sent along for social media.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2022)

Right, bed for me. The cats are in the hallway as it seems there's a mouse in the house. I'll let them earn their prawns.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2022)

Another dark and looks frost free start to the day outside .
Well that went well


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2022)

First cuppa has been drunk 
Cat has been fed
First e mail answered


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2022)

Morning . Another grey day here .
They were talking about the new Highway Code rules this morning on the TV and was wondering if was going to cause some confusion ? I was also wondering if it would play into the hands of protesters? Would a large group of people wishing to cross at a roundabout bring a road network to a standstill ? It could make travelling on the roads at school opening and closing times even more of a problem .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jan 2022)

Georgie is trying to learn how to open a door ! I just heard a light scratching sound from the stairway door next to me . I thought it was him scratching on it to let me know he wanted to come in . I was surprised to find him hanging on the handle when I opened the door !


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Georgie is trying to learn how to open a door ! I just heard a light scratching sound from the stairway door next to me . I thought it was him scratching on it to let me know he wanted to come in . I was surprised to find him hanging on the handle when I opened the door !


My Siamese can open the kitchen drawers. It's funny watching her. She reaches up and hooks her claws on then lifts the back legs off the ground and pushes in with her back legs while pulling with the front and the drawer slides open. She then goes up and starts pulling stuff out. 🐱


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jan 2022)

Another grey and drizzly day with no end in sight. Forecast for Wednesday is heavy rain and gales.
I can feel myself stiffening up from lack of exercise. A static trainer is not much use as I would have to get the trike indoors. This is possible but not something I would like to do regularly as the seat has to come off and then turn the trike sideways to get through the door.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Another grey and drizzly day with no end in sight. Forecast for Wednesday is heavy rain and gales.
> I can feel myself stiffening up from lack of exercise. A static trainer is not much use as I would have to get the trike indoors. This is possible but not something I would like to do regularly as the seat has to come off and then turn the trike sideways to get through the door.


Why not get hold of a cheap bicycle and keep it just for the indoor trainer ?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2022)

She's lying


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2022)

Grey and reasonably mild here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning with a friend having a nice long walk with the dogs. I think I will spend the afternoon writing.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Why not get hold of a cheap bicycle and keep it just for the indoor trainer ?


The only suitable bike I had has been given away but I do have a trainer up in the greenhouse.
Drove me mad and just did not get on with it. 
Now that I think further on this my old Dawes is over at my son’s house on the mainland. May just dig it out next time I am over and give it another try.
Different muscles used on an upright but better than nothing.


----------



## Speicher (24 Jan 2022)

@Reynard - Do you have an opinion on someone who keeps eighteen cats in a three-bedroomed house?


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - Do you have an opinion on someone who keeps eighteen cats in a three-bedroomed house?



Not really, because that sounds like my friend Linda.  She has 12 cats in a slightly smaller house, but two cats are outdoor ferals, there's a big outside run they have access to 24/7, and the oldies stay glued to the boiler.

Actually, it sounds a lot like quite a few cat people I know. I'm unusual insomuch that I only have two cats.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2022)

Toasted muffins and seafood cocktail for luncheon, along with a pear, a banana and two 

I have finally drunk all of the leaf tea that I discovered my late father had stashed away here there and everywhere, so I have bought some different ones to try.

Today's trial was not a success. I do not like Yorkshire Tea. The flavour is "thin" and one-dimensional, plus it has a strong, bitter undertone which I find unpleasant. I will drink it, but I shan't be buying it again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Toasted muffins and seafood cocktail for luncheon, along with a pear, a banana and two
> 
> I have finally drunk all of the leaf tea that I discovered my late father had stashed away here there and everywhere, so I have bought some different ones to try.
> 
> Today's trial was not a success. I do not like Yorkshire Tea. The flavour is "thin" and one-dimensional, plus it has a strong, bitter undertone which I find unpleasant. I will drink it, but I shan't be buying it again.


Tesco's Original that comes in a red packet is a good cheap everyday black leaf tea. In my opinion, of course - you may disagree.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not really, because that sounds like my friend Linda.  She has 12 cats in a slightly smaller house, but two cats are outdoor ferals, there's a big outside run they have access to 24/7, and the oldies stay glued to the boiler.
> 
> Actually, it sounds a lot like quite a few cat people I know. I'm unusual insomuch that I only have two cats.


We.ve got 6, of which 4 are rescues although one came wandering down the garden and has yet to leave (she was from Birmingham and due to a domestic incident was staying with a cousin of the owner in a house that backs onto ours), they'd found homes for the 4 kittens she'd had but not Mum but she came wandering to ours and liked it here. Cinders is from Wiltshire, found in a box in an abandoned house by grand daughter No.3 Merlin came from an advert in a local shop and was 'free to a good home' whilst Kizzy came from Maz's 'Avon rep' as an unwanted kitten her cat had had. Mo (Smokey) came from a friend round the corner whose 3 females all had a litter within 3 weeks of each other so she ended up with 11 kittens and the latest Winter was from grand daughter No. 4 who was forced to move from their rented house cos the landlord decided to sell up.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The only suitable bike I had has been given away but I do have a trainer up in the greenhouse.
> Drove me mad and just did not get on with it.
> Now that I think further on this my old Dawes is over at my son’s house on the mainland. May just dig it out next time I am over and give it another try.
> Different muscles used on an upright but better than nothing.


You hit the nail on the head ,definitely better than nothing ....."use them or loose them"


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> She's lying


Bit enigmatic that Mr B


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tesco's Original that comes in a red packet is a good cheap everyday black leaf tea. In my opinion, of course - you may disagree.



I've tried Tesco red label as it won a blind taste test on "Eat Well For Less" 

It's OK, but a bit on the harsh side. Their gold label is eminently drinkable, however.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Bit enigmatic that Mr B


You know me


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> You know me


Oh yes, man of mystery and intrigue


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2022)

Nothing going on but the rent


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2022)

I’m liking this anti bot check. I’ll have more of this and less of the fire hydrants and cross walks please.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tesco's Original that comes in a red packet is a good cheap everyday black leaf tea. In my opinion, of course - you may disagree.





I go for Sainsbury's red label tea. An every day tea with a fine flavour.
I have used this blend for nearly 50 years.


----------



## Paulus (24 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've tried Tesco red label as it won a blind taste test on "Eat Well For Less"
> 
> It's OK, but a bit on the harsh side. Their gold label is eminently drinkable, however.


I use Sainsbury's red label blend.
A fine flavoured everyday tea.
I have used this blend for nearly 50 years.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2022)

James Webb telescope now in place

https://webb.nasa.gov/content/webbLaunch/whereIsWebb.html?units=metric


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Toasted muffins and seafood cocktail for luncheon, along with a pear, a banana and two
> 
> I have finally drunk all of the leaf tea that I discovered my late father had stashed away here there and everywhere, so I have bought some different ones to try.
> 
> Today's trial was not a success. *I do not like Yorkshire Tea. The flavour is "thin" and one-dimensional, plus it has a strong, bitter undertone which I find unpleasant. I will drink it, but I shan't be buying it again.*


'Ere, what do you mean thin?


----------



## Hebe (24 Jan 2022)

One cat is sat on the arm of the sofa waiting for me to move so she can have the warm bit.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2022)

Alphabet soup, followed by jacket potato with cheese & coleslaw, plus a couple of slices of that beautiful ribeye beef.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> 'Ere, what do you mean thin?



Lacking in depth of flavour.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lacking in depth of flavour.


Try a deeper cup!


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> I use Sainsbury's red label blend.
> A fine flavoured everyday tea.
> I have used this blend for nearly 50 years.



I'm normally an English Breakfast girl when it comes to teabags. Fine for a mug, but when I require a pot, I prefer to use leaf tea. Unfortunately, my local Tesco doesn't have that great a selection of leaf teas. Waitrose does, but their basic teas are twice the price of Tesco Gold.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Try a deeper cup!



I don't think even a yard glass would make it taste any better


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2022)

Hebe said:


> One cat is sat on the arm of the sofa waiting for me to move so she can have the warm bit.



Yebbut it's HER sofa, tho...


----------



## dave r (24 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Nothing going on but the rent



You got to have a J-O-B if you wanna be with me
Ain't nothin' goin' on but the rent


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I don't think even a yard glass would make it taste any better


Have you tried.
Before you make a statement like that!


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have you tried.
> Before you make a statement like that!



This is going to turn into a tea version of "green eggs and ham"


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> This is going to turn into a tea version of "green eggs and ham"


I've had green eggs and ham!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> I go for Sainsbury's red label tea. An every day tea with a fine flavour.
> I have used this blend for nearly 50 years.


Me too, about 20 years ago. But, while I admit the Tesco's equivalent to red label is serviceable but unsophisticated, Sainsburys red label is even less sophisticated. At least that's how I'm guessing @Reynard 's tea tastebuds will react.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - Do you have an opinion on someone who keeps eighteen cats in a three-bedroomed house?



Was this the segment on _*This Morning*_?

If so, that *IS* one of my friends. Quite a good friend, actually. I've known her for 16 years or so.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jan 2022)

I am currently feeling no pain. Tomorrow morning may be another matter. The "Backstage IPA" at The Boileroom has a bit of a kick, but Porridge Radio were absolutely brilliant.

Made it from Liverpool street to Waterloo with plenty of time to spare, although not helped by taking the wrong exit from the station. Hopefully everything will be on time on Tuesday, otherwise I may may be somewhat late for work.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I am currently feeling no pain. Tomorrow morning may be another matter. The "Backstage IPA" at The Boileroom has a bit of a kick, but Porridge Radio were absolutely brilliant.
> 
> Made it from Liverpool street to Waterloo with plenty of time to spare, although not helped by taking the wrong exit from the station. *Hopefully everything will be on time on Tuesday, otherwise I may may be somewhat late for work.*


The train you were on broke down, crawled back to the last station, and you've been travelling nonstop since it pulled in there. 

On foot, bus and train. You didn't have your bike with you, or you'd not have been late.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Me too, about 20 years ago. But, while I admit the Tesco's equivalent to red label is serviceable but unsophisticated, Sainsburys red label is even less sophisticated. At least that's how I'm guessing @Reynard 's tea tastebuds will react.



Actually, you describe the Tesco red label tea really well. 

If my local Tesco actually stocked a loose-leaf English Breakfast, then that would do me, but my only choices in there in terms of loose leaf are red label, gold label, finest Assam, plus Yorkshire & PG Tips.

They have recently shrunk their range of tea to make more shelf space for far too much poncy coffee.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Jan 2022)

is that the time?


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2022)

Time for a  if you ask me...


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> is that the time?


Nah, your watch/clock is wrong.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2022)

Time to put the writing away. Off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2022)

Dark and frost free outside
A pot of decaff Yorkshire tea is brewing
I hope today is less busy work wise than manic Monday yesterday


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Last night's washing placed on the clothes horse 
Cat has been fed


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2022)

Paulus said:


> I go for Sainsbury's red label tea. An every day tea with a fine flavour.
> I have used this blend for nearly 50 years.


Won't they be getting a bit stale by now ?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Alphabet soup, followed by jacket potato with cheese & coleslaw, plus a couple of slices of that beautiful ribeye beef.


It would be good if in a crime drama the criminal used alphabet soup to make a ransome note !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Dark and frost free outside
> A pot of decaff Yorkshire tea is brewing
> I hope today is less busy work wise than manic Monday yesterday


Maybe manic Monday will be overtaken by tranquil Tuesday


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Maybe manic Monday will be overtaken by tranquil Tuesday


I do hope so


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2022)

I'm blood donoring today.. 🆎


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2022)

Tough decision ahead


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Tough decision ahead
> 
> View attachment 628091


Try mixing them all together , you might come up with a new recipe .


----------



## cookiemonster (25 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Tough decision ahead
> 
> View attachment 628091



Wot? No Kellogs?

If it's not Kellogs, I don't touch it. I've tried shop own brand cereals before and they taste too plain for me.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2022)

Morning .
A trip to Devon has been cancelled . My BIL has gone down with a bad cold . Mind you I'm feeling a bit snively this morning .

The weather is lovely and grey this morning !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Jan 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Wot? No Kellogs?
> 
> If it's not Kellogs, I don't touch it. I've tried shop own brand cereals before and they taste too plain for me.


What's that pack far right


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> A trip to Devon has been cancelled . My BIL has gone down with a bad cold . Mind you I'm feeling a bit snively this morning .
> 
> The weather is lovely and grey this morning !


Cheer up, it'll soon be beer o'clock


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2022)

I am watching the breakfast TV. They just showed a clip showing Moscow with those buildings with the fancy tower roofy things . It reminded me of a dream I had about being there and how marvelous they looked. Isn't it amazing how your brain can come up with such amazing pictures and stories which can be so convincing even when you haven't been there ?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Cheer up, it'll soon be beer o'clock


I don't like beer ! 
I like cider !


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Tough decision ahead
> 
> View attachment 628091


Porage... Have porage 😁


----------



## cookiemonster (25 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> What's that pack far right



Just testing and you win a prize.


----------



## mybike (25 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’m liking this anti bot check. I’ll have more of this and less of the fire hydrants and cross walks please.
> 
> View attachment 628052



But they are actually big enough images to see and they don't us weird names for things.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2022)

Another dreich and drizzly day in prospect and it looks like gales coming back starting tomorrow and then into next week.
Ferries are in further chaos.
I have even been emailing my MSP pointing out that I am virtually imprisoned here mainly due to tourists booking months ahead and local traffic cannot get booked at less than a month's notice. There is so much local anger at this that her seat could be a bit wobbly unless pressure is brought to bear to get a solution. I already have a customer number which could be used if spaces were kept until the last minute.
Trouble is that no system is foolproof and unscrupulous holiday home owners would get their customers booked by using their details as alleged residents. This happened in the past when we had a discount scheme for locals which was immediately abused by such people.😠


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (25 Jan 2022)

The three-way temporary traffic lights on our street are very annoying and air pollution with all the queuing traffic will have quadrupled. I hope the cause for the road works is completed soon. On a positive note, the road workers have been working away since the traffic lights were put up (not like other times in the village when temporary traffic lights have been installed and work hasn't started for two weeks!).


----------



## mybike (25 Jan 2022)

Watch strap has broken, now wearing watch I had in school


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Maybe manic Monday will be overtaken by tranquil Tuesday


Tranquil Tuesday, that's the day before whizz-bang Wednesday, isn't it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm blood donoring today.. 🆎


So am I but only in the smallest of ways. It's an ONS antibody test. I think they need 0.25ml.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tranquil Tuesday, that's the day before whizz-bang Wednesday, isn't it?


Sounds reasonable, if a bit noisy. However sure to be followed by thoughtful Thursday ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Jan 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Just testing and you win a prize.


Let me guess, a packet of cereal with this weeks exciting free gift inside ? Oooh the suspense


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jan 2022)

I'm up, had breakfast & 1st cup of coffee. cats have had their initial offerings. have to pull the bike out of the basement cuz it will warm up this afternoon. comfortable temps for a ride (around mid-30sF). oh also have to put the bike rack on the car & pack a bag of clothes for after work. so much easier riding straight from home ...


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Porage... Have porage 😁


No thanks


Illaveago said:


> Try mixing them all together , you might come up with a new recipe .


I do that all the time


woodbutchmaster said:


> What's that pack far right


Blueberry shreddies


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So am I but only in the smallest of ways. It's an ONS antibody test. I think they need 0.25ml.


That's very nearly a droplet! 😂


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2022)

Grey and mild here chez Casa Reynard.

I am having a plumpitty day. Feel bloody godawful. The joy of Lady Issues. Hot water bottle and chocolate have been prescribed.

The piece of artwork I was working on has gone a bit Pete Tong. I am trying to rescue it, but am not sure I can. Might be easier to start again, as it's only a A5-sized sketch in ink and coloured pencil.

Soon it will be time for luncheon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> That's very nearly a droplet! 😂


Yes, but I got carried away and took it up to 0.3ml!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Grey and mild here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I am having a plumpitty day. Feel bloody godawful. The joy of Lady Issues. Hot water bottle and chocolate have been prescribed.
> 
> ...


Is that a month already! God, I don’t miss that.


----------



## dave r (25 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, but I got carried away and took it up to 0.3ml!


A finger full then, not an arm full


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that a month already! God, I don’t miss that.



Ah, the joy of a herd of heffalumps tap-dancing on one's middle... NOT.

Hey ho.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2022)

Homemade pea and potato soup


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2022)

I'm off for luncheon.

I have taken two boxes of Tesco's gold label tea and mixed with with the Yorkshire tea. Hopefully that will be more to my taste.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jan 2022)

apparently it's OK for everyone to ignore my emails but I have to read everyone else's. so I might as well do nothing until anyone calls me & asks about their email? so we're using the phone now, no more email? OK I didn't know we were going back to 1977 w/ our technology


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> apparently it's OK for everyone to ignore my emails but I have to read everyone else's. so I might as well do nothing until anyone calls me & asks about their email? so we're using the phone now, no more email? OK I didn't know we were going back to 1977 w/ our technology


Reminds me of the time I was secretary of our local camera club. I wrote to a lot of people but they mostly replied to our chairman as they had been connections of his in the past. Bl---y annoying.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2022)

I had a very nice scallop muffin for luncheon, and then some cheese & biscuits, a banana, a pear and two 

A blend of 2 parts Tesco Gold to one part Yorkshire is drinkable. It still has that bitter undertone, though.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I'm up, had breakfast & 1st cup of coffee. cats have had their initial offerings. have to pull the bike out of the basement cuz it will warm up this afternoon. comfortable temps for a ride (around mid-30sF). oh also have to put the bike rack on the car & pack a bag of clothes for after work. so much easier riding straight from home ...


nope, didn't do it. wound up cleaning snow off 3 cars & fixed a detached wiper blade. ran out of time for the ride-prep. shudda done it Monday nite. thinking about the stationary bike tonight after work instead. yeez, I'm losing my edge


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jan 2022)

auto oil changed! why does that feel like an accomplishment, when I didn't do it myself?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2022)

Tuesday work was a darn sign better than Monday that's for sure


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Tuesday work was a darn sign better than Monday that's for sure


I feel lucky when my job is good every day.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2022)

Another car transport day. 
Pharmacy had one missing item in my prescribed meds as it had not turned up as ordered. This is happening with increasing frequency. Just as well I keep a months supply of everything in stock.
They did give me eye drops on a pharmacy prescription which is a handy system and saves me money as well. Don't know if that operates in England.
Had a look at a forestry road which used to be part of my regular Sunday morning route if there were no club outings. Surface looks pretty good for my trike but have not yet found out if there are timber lorries likely to be using it as it is too narrow to pass such a thing and deep ditches either side. Certainly the surface is not used by lorries at present. Waiting on the Ranger Service to get back to me on this. 
I did get a short walk using two walking poles rather than the stick I normally use. Gives better balance so need to increase the distance a bit as often as possible.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2022)

I've redone the drawing for the piece of artwork. Looks better than the original attempt, I think.

My original intention was to use a painting I did last summer, but it didn't look right when I tried to turn it into a card. So I've gone back to the photograph I worked from to do a different version.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2022)

I have fed the cats. Soon it will be time to feed me.

And has anyone seen my large box of artists pens? I have the box of 4 to hand, but it's sod's law that the pen I want to use is in the pack of 12 that I can't find. Suspect the parental unit has been "tidying up".


----------



## Hebe (25 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yebbut it's HER sofa, tho...


You are correct. My role is just to pre heat it, dispense treats and find the cat toys.


----------



## tyred (25 Jan 2022)

I love the smell of a freshly peeled orange


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I had a very nice scallop muffin for luncheon, and then some cheese & biscuits, a banana, a pear and two
> 
> A blend of 2 parts Tesco Gold to one part Yorkshire is drinkable. It still has that bitter undertone, though.


Try some of these!





They may be what you're after.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jan 2022)

How about Tiree Tea. They do some herbal stuff as well. I think it is run or certainly promoted by a wee wumman who is a crofter but I also saw her driving a huge artic from a haulage company based in Tiree. People living on the islands frequently have multiple jobs.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2022)

I'm stuffed...

Alphabet soup, then salmon-in-a-parcel and spaghetti in a spinach, pesto and sun-dried tomato sauce.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2022)

Hebe said:


> You are correct. My role is just to pre heat it, dispense treats and find the cat toys.



You have been trained well, I see... 

Please give Madam a chin tickle from me.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Try some of these!
> View attachment 628178
> 
> They may be what you're after.





oldwheels said:


> How about Tiree Tea. They do some herbal stuff as well. I think it is run or certainly promoted by a wee wumman who is a crofter but I also saw her driving a huge artic from a haulage company based in Tiree. People living on the islands frequently have multiple jobs.
> View attachment 628182



Looks good - if I wanted tea bags. 

I have a lovely tin of Irish Breakfast tea. I'm trying to eke it out. There's some nice places in Cambridge that sell good teas, but right now, I'm avoiding Cambridge as much as I'd avoid Mos Eisley.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Looks good - if I wanted tea bags.
> 
> I have a lovely tin of Irish Breakfast tea. I'm trying to eke it out. There's some nice places in Cambridge that sell good teas, but right now, I'm avoiding Cambridge as much as I'd avoid Mos Eisley.








Keep an eye out for the green boxed variety.


----------



## tyred (25 Jan 2022)

The bag of sugar I had been using as a weight to do my ankle exercises has split and I have a big pile of sugar to clean up😠


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 628186
> 
> Keep an eye out for the green boxed variety.



Which my local Tesco doesn't stock. Their selection of tea is dire, and that's just the tea bags.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Which my local Tesco doesn't stock. Their selection of tea is dire, and that's just the tea bags.


There's not as many folk brewing tea in the teapot, which may be why they have more room for fancy coffee types.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's not as many folk brewing tea in the teapot, which may be why they have more room for fancy coffee types.



You'd think that given it's kinder on the environment (most tea bags contain plastic film), it would be "trendy" to brew up in a pot.

Obviously not around here. And most people seem to be utter philistines when it comes to decent tea anyway. OK, there's Waitrose, but they charge the same for 125g of their own brand leaf tea as Tesco does for 250g of Gold Label.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> You'd think that given it's kinder on the environment (most tea bags contain plastic film), it would be "trendy" to brew up in a pot.
> 
> Obviously not around here. And most people seem to be utter philistines when it comes to decent tea anyway. OK, there's Waitrose, but they charge the same for 125g of their own brand leaf tea as Tesco does for 250g of Gold Label.


Nearest Waitrose is an hour and 40 minutes by bike. A bit of a mess inside as well. Or three hours by bus.
Don't go very often.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Nearest Waitrose is an hour and 40 minutes by bike. A bit of a mess inside as well. Or three hours by bus.
> Don't go very often.



There's one slap bang in the middle of Ely. A nice shop as well, but I go all Yorkshire as soon as I walk in through the door...

'ow much?!?!?!?!


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2022)

Anyways, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2022)

Slippery when wet
Dark and frost free outside
Cat wants his breakfast


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2022)

First cuppa going down well
Cat has been fed
Office door has been opened


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2022)

Morning.
It is still dark outside but dry . I have been out and put our garden recycling bin out .
In other news . Someone in my brain department is having a right laugh this morning at my expense !  I was woken up by what I thought was Niki Chapman announcing somebody's birthday record . The radio seemed to go quiet as if the transmission had been interrupted . I have been lying in bed for the past 2 hours or so with my eyes shut half listening out for the radio alarm to suddenly burst into life .


----------



## dave r (26 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is still dark outside but dry . I have been out and put our garden recycling bin out .
> In other news . Someone in my brain department is having a right laugh this morning at my expense !  I was woken up by what I thought was Niki Chapman announcing somebody's birthday record . The radio seemed to go quiet as if the transmission had been interrupted . I have been lying in bed for the past 2 hours or so with my eyes shut half listening out for the radio alarm to suddenly burst into life .



A few days ago I woke up sure I heard someone open the front door, I lay there for a moment thinking my Good Ladies carer is here, I then looked at the clock and it was only half four which meant I hadn't unlocked yet, a quick check downstairs revealed we were still all locked up and only the two of us were in the house.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2022)

Yesterday morning was recycling bin day. They missed the red glass bin. I filled in the missed collection form online. The form said leave bin out on next two mornings, they came back this morning about 7:30am. Bin now empty. Hooray.

With collections only once a fortnight you don’t want to miss them.


----------



## tyred (26 Jan 2022)

Neighbour's dogs are barking.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jan 2022)

Foggy out over the water with little wind but gales are forecast by about midday.
It is probably common in rural areas but people here wave to passing cars, at least in winter they do as in summer there are too many strangers.
Lots of people wave to me when I am driving but many are probably waving at the car and not the person as there are at least 5 cars in this small area virtually identical. Mine is a Peugeot Partner but the Citroen version looks the same and they are all the same colour.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2022)

It's ♻ Bin day today. 
Also, I've put a new battery (CR2032) in the bell push.


----------



## DCLane (26 Jan 2022)

I am in my work office, although I'm not supposed to be. Having just been on an MS Teams meeting there were some confused participants


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jan 2022)

Good morning; a light day today, as I have very few clients so I just have to be present in the building. 

I had freezing fog on the way to work; it was like riding through glitter clouds.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> You'd think that given it's kinder on the environment (most tea bags contain plastic film), it would be "trendy" to brew up in a pot.
> 
> Obviously not around here. And most people seem to be utter philistines when it comes to decent tea anyway. OK, there's Waitrose, but they charge the same for 125g of their own brand leaf tea as Tesco does for 250g of Gold Label.


i used to take Tea with Lemon juice* but then discovered Green (Chinese) Tea, Twinings about £3 for 20 bags, Co-op about a quid for 20 Chinese wholesalers 89p for 20 then now Aldi 59p for 40, guess where I buy my Tea now.


* to reduce Dairy consumption, I also took Coffee black


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2022)

Van news !
We have 4 vans out in the road. One of them has a big reel of cable . 2 of the vans have MSH Planning Ltd on them !


----------



## mybike (26 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I love the smell of a freshly peeled orange


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2022)

MrsPete is driving me into town, this morning. 
I can cancel the trip to Alton Towers now..

Mirror Hair Manoeuvre, as they say 👌


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jan 2022)

-19C here today, but things may start to warm up from here.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete is driving me into town, this morning.
> I can cancel the trip to Alton Towers now..
> 
> Mirror Hair Manoeuvre, as they say 👌


If your wife reads this l wish you a pleasant trip


----------



## tyred (26 Jan 2022)

Dogs still barking and every dog in the neighbourhood has joined in. 

Pass me my 12 bore


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2022)

A spider has stopped on my big toe and tickles. Is it biting and will I now have superior climbing abilities when I go outside?


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2022)

Sunny, breezy and not so cold here chez Casa Reynard today.

I feel absolutely godawful. Think it's official, covid jabs really do f*ck up your monthly. 

Have done a load of laundry this morning and been working on the writing, but I am struggling to concentrate. Have given up on the artwork. The replacement is just as bad as the original attempt, and I'm not wasting any more expensive paper. I have a backup piece I can use instead.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A spider has stopped on my big toe and tickles. Is it biting and will I now have superior climbing abilities when I go outside?


You really need to ride faster


----------



## rockyroller (26 Jan 2022)

why do I have a craving for salami & provolone at 9am ...?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2022)

Another serving of home made pea and potato soup  followed by home made apple crumble


----------



## rockyroller (26 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> home made apple crumble


yum, Wifey's specialty


----------



## rockyroller (26 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> I am in my work office, although I'm not supposed to be. Having just been on an MS Teams meeting there were some confused participants


were they envious? feeling guilty?


----------



## rockyroller (26 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A spider has stopped on my big toe and tickles. Is it biting and will I now have superior climbing abilities when I go outside?


or would you rather turn into a fly?


----------



## rockyroller (26 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> The bag of sugar I had been using as a weight to do my ankle exercises has split and I have a big pile of sugar to clean up😠


lick it up & do more reps?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> why do I have a craving for salami & provolone at 9am ...?


Perhaps you needed more salt. I often have salami for brunch, though I'mnow going to have to investigate provolone because it's evaded my cheese radar until now.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> have to investigate provolone because it's evaded my cheese radar until now.


I like it thin sliced, on sandwiches, or rolled around some meat. but it's also very good melted on sliced bread in a toaster oven. mt parents eat it from chunks, & they carve off small thick slices & eat it by hand w/ wine & pepperoni. often we would have it on hikes. we'd stop, make a small fire, break out some nips of some alcohol & snack on meat, cheese & bread


----------



## DCLane (26 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> were they envious? feeling guilty?



Neither, just a bit confused.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> or would you rather turn into a fly?
> View attachment 628257



That did not end well


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> You really need to ride faster



I got caught in a web


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Perhaps you needed more salt. I often have salami for brunch, though I'mnow going to have to investigate provolone because it's evaded my cheese radar until now.



Lidl do it on their Italian offer. But get the Piccante. Dolce is near enough tasteless.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2022)

Just had my portrait done


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> yum, Wifey's specialty


Not so much specialty just trying new recipe


----------



## Speicher (26 Jan 2022)

This afternoon I have been out working in the garden. Some plants, like Sedum need digging up and cutting in half. Lots of dead foliage to remove. There are also some Pulsatilla (see the picture below) that need repotting in fresh compost. I keep them in pots, otherwise it is too easy to forget where they are and disturb then. 

It was a pleasant afternoon outside, but after two hours, I needed to sit down, and it is too cold to sit outside.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2022)

I went out for a ride with a friend this morning . It was sunny and a bit warm . I still put my snood and scarf on . We cycled to Biddestone and then on to Castle Combe where we stopped to have a drink . Whilst we were having a drink it started to cloud over and started to get chilly . It got really cold on the ride back . I have yet to work out the mileage .


----------



## rockyroller (26 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> This afternoon I have been out working in the garden. Some plants, like Sedum need digging up and cutting in half. Lots of dead foliage to remove. There are also some Pulsatilla (see the picture below) that need repotting in fresh compost. I keep them in pots, otherwise it is too easy to forget where they are and disturb then.
> 
> It was a pleasant afternoon outside, but after two hours, I needed to sit down, and it is too cold to sit outside.


wow! Southern hemisphere?


----------



## rockyroller (26 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> That did not end well


such a good movie


----------



## rockyroller (26 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just had my portrait done


love this!


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2022)

I'm watching Winter Watch and I thought their comments on garden birds was totally opposite to what is going on in our garden .
Nothing eats Niger seeds ! Or for that matter mixed seed ! Maze hearts are the favourite food . Ever since we have put that food out we have had finches visiting our feeders . Mainly Goldfinches, we sometimes get Chaffinches but not many and very rarely Greenfinches. We have a couple of Great Tits and also a couple of Blue Tits . Sometimes a Coal Tit . Long Tailed Tits will sometimes visit the garden in small flocks and just visit our hedges. I haven't seen any Wagtails in our garden this year . Or any Black Caps . The Blackbirds are gathering at the moment several are migrants .


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2022)

The last of the alphabet soup this evening, followed by Coquilles St Jacques, roasted baby plum tomatoes and bread & butter to soak up all the sauce and pan juices.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I'm watching Winter Watch and I thought their comments on garden birds was totally opposite to what is going on in our garden .
> Nothing eats Niger seeds ! Or for that matter mixed seed ! Maze hearts are the favourite food . Ever since we have put that food out we have had finches visiting our feeders . Mainly Goldfinches, we sometimes get Chaffinches but not many and very rarely Greenfinches. We have a couple of Great Tits and also a couple of Blue Tits . Sometimes a Coal Tit . Long Tailed Tits will sometimes visit the garden in small flocks and just visit our hedges. I haven't seen any Wagtails in our garden this year . Or any Black Caps . The Blackbirds are gathering at the moment several are migrants .



Yeah, nothing eats niger seed here either. I gave up after one try. Mixed seed is so-so, a lot gets chucked overboard and attracts the rats. Best results here are sunflower seed, peanuts and fat balls.

Though I haven't had a bird feeder up for a while, as I'm sick and tired of the rats and squirrels trashing the feeders. Having said that, I miss wetting myself with laughter watching the pesky buggers trying to climb a freshly-greased pole...


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jan 2022)

I am now watching the Jay Blades programme about him learning to read. My wife said that I am a bit dyslexic . I had problems years ago trying to read Ariadne. I didn't half have fun reading Homer's The Iliad. I skipped some of the pages of the black walled ships .


----------



## midlife (26 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, nothing eats niger seed here either. I gave up after one try. Mixed seed is so-so, a lot gets chucked overboard and attracts the rats. Best results here are sunflower seed, peanuts and fat balls.
> 
> Though I haven't had a bird feeder up for a while, as I'm sick and tired of the rats and squirrels trashing the feeders. Having said that, I miss wetting myself with laughter watching the pesky buggers trying to climb a freshly-greased pole...



Different here, the niger seed feeder is mobbed with finches. Usual culprits on the fat balls, seed and peanuts including woodpeckers and nuthatch. The dried mealworms get sweat up by the local family of 5 magpies leaving the scraps for the several Robins.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jan 2022)

Today has been a very good day.
Ribble have confirmed that they have processed my Cycle to Work voucher and all I've got to do now is wait until August for delivery
My partial retirement request appears to have been formally accepted as it has been forwarded on to the Pensions Team to process the details and work out the exact figures for my pension & lump sum options.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tranquil Tuesday, that's the day before whizz-bang Wednesday, isn't it?


Judging by what my colleagues went through before I got to work today, I think Wazzock Wednesday would have been more appropriate.

Why is it that there's always one day per week when everything seems to go wrong or all the people you have to deal with appear to have been replaced with numpties? And why is it never the same day of the week?


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete is driving me into town, this morning.
> I can cancel the trip to Alton Towers now..
> 
> Mirror Hair Manoeuvre, as they say 👌


I hope you weren't using the works' truck.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I hope you weren't using the works' truck.


No problem fitting the shopping in, at least


----------



## Speicher (26 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wow! Southern hemisphere?



No it wasn't that Chile.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jan 2022)

The Goldfinches used to tuck into niger seeds but they barely touch them now. Nothing ate the mixed seed so I gave the bag to my daughter to try in her garden. 
Suet fat balls get eaten quickly, too. Usually by the Starlings, Bluetits & Robins. The Goldfinches feed on sunflower hearts, helped by the tits and Robins. 
Pigeons wander around the base of the feeder hoovering up anything that drop, helped by the sparrows.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Jan 2022)

finally got my salami & cheese, altho not provolone. stopped in a convenience store, for a Snickers bar, on my way to a haircut & saw a snack PKG of the meat & cheese so I grabbed that instead of the Snickers. not quite like Ma's deli, but it'll do


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2022)

Right, bath and then bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (27 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Today has been a very good day.
> Ribble have confirmed that they have processed my Cycle to Work voucher and all I've got to do now is wait until August for delivery
> My partial retirement request appears to have been formally accepted as it has been forwarded on to the Pensions Team to process the details and work out the exact figures for my pension & lump sum options.


don't retire before August?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2022)

I'm up. It's wsyyyy too early to be up 😔


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2022)

Thursday morning and it's dark and dry outside.
Black bin is Street side 
Time to make a pot of tea 🍵


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Cat has been fed 
office door has been pushed open but not entered office


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Jan 2022)

Very foggy this am. ground frozen hard , even the dogs weren't objecting when l told them that l'd had enough early exercise. So now l'm just waiting for the coffee percolator to finish , i'm ready for my first of the day


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up. It's wsyyyy too early to be up 😔



I'm usually up about that time, I get up to unlock the door for my Good Ladies carer, then go back to bed till she arrives, she was here at half six this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm usually up about that time, I get up to unlock the door for my Good Ladies carer, then go back to bed till she arrives, she was here at half six this morning.


Once upon a time, I used to be up at 02:00 / 03:00 on work days.. Occasionally even earlier. That's supermarket deliveries for you 😏
For the last 7 years, though, I've been on late shifts, midday at present, so I'm not up until 07:15 / 07:45.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Once upon a time, I used to be up at 02:00 / 03:00 on work days.. Occasionally even earlier. That's supermarket deliveries for you 😏
> For the last 7 years, though, I've been on late shifts, midday at present, so I'm not up until 07:15 / 07:45.



I'm retired now so no longer need to be up for work.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm retired now so no longer need to be up for work.


I do 10 days a month. Dropping down to 2 a week soon.


----------



## dave r (27 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I do 10 days a month. Dropping down to 2 a week soon.



Are you winding down to retirement?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2022)

They used to run work experience for kids at school . Why don't they run retirement experience for workers ?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> Are you winding down to retirement?


I am, but as long as I can do what I do, I'll stick with it. There's a lovely bunch of lads & lasses where I work so I think of it as a social event, not a slog 👍


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2022)

Morning .
Another grey day . I'm getting fed up of this living in a Scandinavian crime drama !
I think I will go and feed the birds .


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> They used to run work experience for kids at school . Why don't they run retirement experience for workers ?


I think some firms do and also some local authorities. Read that somewhere but cannot remember any detail.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I am, but as long as I can do what I do, I'll stick with it. There's a lovely bunch of lads & lasses where I work so I think of it as a social event, not a slog 👍


Nice to hear of somebody who likes their job. Too many seem to hate it.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jan 2022)

Bright looking day for a change but cannot get out on trike as son and DIL are coming for a short visit to fit my smoke alarms.
Has to be short due to ferry chaos [don't let me get started] and they have to get back for the grandkids coming out of school.
Bringing a load of shopping as well but despite giving them a list they never seem to interpret it as I would like. Asked them once to get me a jar of marmite and got bovril instead. "It's just the same isn't it?"


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Jan 2022)




----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Jan 2022)

Took this photograph yesterday. It is the only road through our village and l just thought it was great to see that the traditional skills are still being utilised to give it a facelift, rather than covering the old road with tarmac


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Jan 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 628372


Now that is hard core.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2022)

Ohh, were 'out out' tonight. Off to see The Comedy club, but not at their usual home on Deansgate Locks (Manchester) but to Freight Island. Their usual venue is undergoing repairs. Frieght Island is a mix of indoor and outdoor tables served by independent food and beer traders and is based in an old train station (Mayfield) right next to Piccadilly Station. It's been open 18 months or so. We went to visit in November 20 and enjoyed the venue. 

Felt more comfortable booking to go there than I would in their normal Comedy Store building as freight Island is massive, and very well ventilated. We're going early to bag a decent table and eat before the show.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Bright looking day for a change but cannot get out on trike as son and DIL are coming for a short visit to fit my smoke alarms.
> Has to be short due to ferry chaos [don't let me get started] and they have to get back for the grandkids coming out of school.
> Bringing a load of shopping as well but despite giving them a list they never seem to interpret it as I would like. Asked them once to get me a jar of marmite and got bovril instead. "It's just the same isn't it?"


remember the batteries! 9 volt? AA?


----------



## rockyroller (27 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> Ohh, were 'out out' tonight. Off to see The Comedy club, but not at their usual home on Deansgate Locks (Manchester) but to Freight Island. Their usual venue is undergoing repairs. Frieght Island is a mix of indoor and outdoor tables served by independent food and beer traders and is based in an old train station (Mayfield) right next to Piccadilly Station. It's been open 18 months or so. We went to visit in November 20 and enjoyed the venue.
> 
> Felt more comfortable booking to go there than I would in their normal Comedy Store building as freight Island is massive, and very well ventilated. We're going early to bag a decent table and eat before the show.


what fun how cold will it be?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Nice to hear of somebody who likes their job. Too many seem to hate it.


I only had one job which I really like going to work . It only lasted 3years. I didn't mind car bodywork but I hated car insurance companies.
It felt nice in other jobs where you felt appreciated and firms wanted you to work for them. It's nice when they ring you up to ask if you could work for them .
The one which I really liked the boss didn't think anything was beyond us . We did !  But by working together we managed to sort things out .


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Jan 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/dannydutch/status/1486430826153881605?s=21

Never seen this before. Absolute genius.


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Now that is hard core.



Do you think there’s a Brooks saddle on it?


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> what fun how cold will it be?



Cold - they do have heaters, but you go prepared !


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Nice to hear of somebody who likes their job. Too many seem to hate it.


I liked driving busses , but with covid my employer has me working in security, which I also like. It all comes down to the people you work with and the environment you work in.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2022)

Sunny, blustery and quite mild here chez Casa Reynard.

I am feeling much more chipper, and have been having a kitchen day. The crock pot is locked and loaded with the ox cheek plus onion, carrots, a parsnip and several sticks of celery, and I have done the prep work to make Cullen Skink for later.

This afternoon's tasks will also include making a card for the weekend and printing off some completed sections of my writing project. I like having a hard copy to hand as it's easy to reference back to stuff you've already written. When you're 60,000-odd words and 15 chapters in (about halfway, I'd reckon), it gets progressively harder to keep things straight in one's head. It's a habit I learned while writing academic dissertations back in the day. 

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2022)

Beens on toast with stilton cheese


----------



## mybike (27 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Van news !
> We have 4 vans out in the road. One of them has a big reel of cable . 2 of the vans have MSH Planning Ltd on them !


Looks like MSH Planning Ltd are a small company specialising in fibre laying they did work in St Albans.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> Cold - they do have heaters, but you go prepared !


nice & we understand. last night running an errand I passed one of our favorite restaurants. it has outdoor seating & in one area there is like a firepit, the kind w/ gravel where the gas flames come up from below. it was so cold no one was outside, but they had that fireplace on HIGH! & the flames were like 4 feet tall instead of the usual little puttering flames. wonder if they were doing that to drum up business or what


----------



## rockyroller (27 Jan 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Took this photograph yesterday. It is the only road through our village and l just thought it was great to see that the traditional skills are still being utilised to give it a facelift, rather than covering the old road with tarmac


well, the sidewalk anyway ...?


----------



## mybike (27 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just had my portrait done
> 
> View attachment 628268


Good likeness, judging by your avatar.


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just had my portrait done
> 
> View attachment 628268


Ming looks exactly like this!


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2022)

New van news ! We had 3 Open Reach vans a little while ago . Not sure what they did as I was busy out in the back garden . They have gone now .


----------



## fossyant (27 Jan 2022)

The blooming cat has plonked himself on my desk, right where I need to use the mouse.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2022)

My chocolate cake is ½ way baked.


----------



## Badger_Boom (27 Jan 2022)

The hound has demolished half of the log pile for our new stove. I think he was playing a canine version of jenga.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jan 2022)

I have been without Ruth in deciding what goes to the tip this week. Over the last few months I have rounded up all the old cushions, pillows and quilts etc. Some of which were not even mine, but ending up here when emptying other people's houses.  A decision has been made.

I reckon it is about a cubic yard of them gone now. They were so old that if someone was desperate for such items, I would buy them new ones, rather than give them to someone to use. 

Next to go is the collection of metal for recycling. Again, ancient stuff that really has no use. I will keep one large grill pan, but that is it. It is useful as a firm surface for dividing plants. 

Gradually there are spaces starting to appear in cupboards. 

The next area to sort is the garage, not helped by the fact that the council is not doing its large items collections. Is there anything you have been looking for that might be at the back of my garage?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2022)

I lost 4 legs for a small coffee table I was going to make, and a claw hammer when I lived in Cannon Road, Ramsgate, in about 1980.
Any chance they ended up there? 🤔


----------



## Speicher (27 Jan 2022)

Strangely, yes I do have four legs for a small coffee table. One of the edges of the top of the table, sort of split and the leg was no longer secure. They are not with a claw hammer, but I could find you one.

Even more strange, the table was bought when I lived in Cannon Park in Coventry.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Strangely, yes I do have four legs for a small coffee table. One of the edges of the top of the table, sort of split and the leg was no longer secure. They are not with a claw hammer, but I could find you one.
> 
> Even more strange, the table was bought when I lived in Cannon Park in Coventry.


Spooky!! 👻


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jan 2022)

Fitted new headset bearing pre load rings (best name I have for them) to my recumbent. Bolts on previous adjuster seized and had to drill out. Headset play eliminated and steering nice and smooth.


----------



## mybike (27 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm retired now so no longer need to be up for work.



Nor I for work, but Cassie requires her early morning walk at 0700.

In other news, still rather a lot of people in town still wearing masks. That'll change gradually.


----------



## mybike (27 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Bright looking day for a change but cannot get out on trike as son and DIL are coming for a short visit to fit my smoke alarms.
> Has to be short due to ferry chaos [don't let me get started] and they have to get back for the grandkids coming out of school.
> Bringing a load of shopping as well but despite giving them a list they never seem to interpret it as I would like. Asked them once to get me a jar of marmite and got bovril instead. "It's just the same isn't it?"


Bovril's better, Marmite will do at a pinch as will Vegemite.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2022)

Another busy day in the office let's hope it's not a Frantic Friday tomorrow
Waved good by to one of my project bikes  so a bit of garage room


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Cat has been fed
> office door has been pushed open but not entered office


Door opens out of the office, not into?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2022)

... and breathe...

Everything that needed to be done today has been done. Not cooking tonight, got some sausages and going to have sausage sandwiches.

Now sat down with a


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have been without Ruth in deciding what goes to the tip this week. Over the last few months I have rounded up all the old cushions, pillows and quilts etc. Some of which were not even mine, but ending up here when emptying other people's houses.  A decision has been made.
> 
> I reckon it is about a cubic yard of them gone now. They were so old that if someone was desperate for such items, I would buy them new ones, rather than give them to someone to use.
> 
> ...


Is there one of those yokes there?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2022)

Evening it turned sunny this afternoon .
I went outside and did some filing on some aluminium bits. It was still chilly out there .
I was asked if I could take part in a survey , a Mori poll for the NHS. It was going well until it asked if I was on blood thinners .


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2022)

It is almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jan 2022)

My jeans are falling down. Which is good news I think.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jan 2022)

I've just had a sunny, mild day on the coast walking around the chalk cliffs. I can recommend the Star of the Sea fish and chip shop in Broadstairs. Superb chips, good-flavoured haddock and at £5.50, very reasonably priced for the seaside.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2022)

Cullen Skink and then a sausage sandwich down the hatch. There's an apple turnover with my name on it for later.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jan 2022)

A cheddar and lime pickle sandwich filled that slightly empty feeling. Cheese and lime pickle go together excellently. This was Patak's pickle. I've got an Ahmed mixed pickle to try next time I'm in cheese and pickle mode.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> They used to run work experience for kids at school . Why don't they run retirement experience for workers ?


My place runs 'pre-retirement courses' which these days are nothing more than Microsoft Teams presentation advice on pension options and how to claim them, the state pension and a couple of links on volunteering - which took up a couple of hours this afternoon 

Oh and @rockyroller - I'm only taking partial retirement and dropping a few hours per week, but the Cycle to Work voucher is valid no matter how few hours I do and I get a £2400 bike for the equivalent of around £1700


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Jan 2022)

We had an online presentation tonight by my son's school about choosing his GCSEs, etc. Now, as I used to do that job, I know what it's all about and how it works. Even so, the presenter bombarded us (and all the other parents watching) with so much unnecessary information and jargon, and in a manner that made very little to no logical sense, that even I was confused by the end of it. The other parents must have been completely at sea


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2022)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> We had an online presentation tonight by my son's school about choosing his GCSEs, etc. Now, as I used to do that job, I know what it's all about and how it works. Even so, the presenter bombarded us (and all the other parents watching) with so much unnecessary information and jargon, and in a manner that made very little to no logical sense, that even I was confused by the end of it. The other parents must have been completely at sea



Mmmmf, by the time my parents told me what I *wasn't* allowed to do, and I decided what would bore me silly, there was very little choice actually left...

Had to do maths, english language, english literature, plus at least one each of a language, science and humanity, to make a total of nine subjects.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2022)

Right, time to file my characters into their respective pigeon-holes in my imagination and put the writing away for the night.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2022)

Dark and dry Start to the day outside 
There goes Thursday
Cat is asking for his breakfast


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Jan 2022)

View: https://media.giphy.com/media/QwyvEYx2qTK1GKF2Q2/giphy.gif


10 days.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Looking forward to a less manic working day 
Weekend miles ahead


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> My place runs 'pre-retirement courses' which these days are nothing more than Microsoft Teams presentation advice on pension options and how to claim them, the state pension and a couple of links on volunteering - which took up a couple of hours this afternoon
> 
> Oh and @rockyroller - I'm only taking partial retirement and dropping a few hours per week, but the Cycle to Work voucher is valid no matter how few hours I do and I get a £2400 bike for the equivalent of around £1700


Could you convert that to 3,400 £50 bikes instead ?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> My jeans are falling down. Which is good news I think.


Not if you have your hands full it isn't !


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2022)

I'm up. 
I have the 2nd part of my Granddaughter's birthday cake to bake this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2022)

Morning.
It is gradually getting lighter here . There is a hard frost on our cars . I have been outside to put our recycling bins out . Someone has taken a huge chunk out of the Moon . It looked fine the other day when I last saw it !


----------



## southcoast (28 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is gradually getting lighter here . There is a hard frost on our cars . I have been outside to put our recycling bins out . Someone has taken a huge chunk out of the Moon . It looked fine the other day when I last saw it !



Oh well it is made of cheese. Lol


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2022)

I'm Standing on the outside , no the inside where I wanna be


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2022)

Last night just before bedtime Georgie disappeared upstairs . I left the downstairs doors open so that he could go downstairs when he wanted . We turned off the light and settled down to go to sleep . Thump! He landed on me ! Alright he will settle down in a minute . Wrong ! 
"I'll climb on Daddy . ". "No ! I'll climb on Mummy !" 
He came back to me purring away . He needed to see if I was still alive by sticking his paw in my mouth !  HE finally got bored and went off to do his own thing .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2022)

I've just been practicing my Great Big Bird Watchy thing whilst I was doing the washing up . There is a hard frost here this morning so there aren't many birds around . I was surprised to see 3 Chaffinches and a Greenfinch. I've only seen 2 Goldfinches which are the most popular bird in our garden . 4 Blackbirds and 4 Wood Pigeons . 2 Blue Tits .
Mist is increasing here at the moment .


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2022)

Oof, bit delicate this morning. Copious amounts of rather nice 'ales' were consumed last night at Freight Island for the Comedy Store event.

We had food before the event in 'The Plant room' tent - service was really fast - order food via an app - it's used for all food vendors, so we ended up with food from 4 different places.

For the event we moved onto the main 'platform'. There was a 'main bar' which was getting busy. I thought to try the bar where we had eaten, but behind us, tucked away was another unit called 'Pomona Tap' - no-one was going there as it was just off the platform down some steps (old rail terminal building). Got chatting with the bar man and they weren't allowed to 'promote' the bar with additional signs - the 'main bar was obviously owned by the main 'owner'.

I mentioned we 'fancied' coming again the next day for an 'art battle' - 10 artists have to produce art in 30 minutes, and the public vote on the best, as it's my daughter's hobby. The barman suggested we book a table with them, and we wouldn't have to pay the £50 entry fee (for 3) and we'd be sat away from the loud music, but would still be free to go over and see the art on the main stage.

Win win... although I'll probably need the day in bed - two nights out on the trot is hard work seeing as we've not been anywhere much for two years...


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jan 2022)

It never ceases to amaze me how far cake mix can fly if you lift the whisks out of the bowl before they've stopped


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how far cake mix can fly if you lift the whisks out of the bowl before they've stopped


Well it never made it down the a45 🎂

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## rockyroller (28 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Oh and @rockyroller - I'm only taking partial retirement and dropping a few hours per week, but the Cycle to Work voucher is valid no matter how few hours I do and I get a £2400 bike for the equivalent of around £1700


oh là là


----------



## rockyroller (28 Jan 2022)

too tired to go get my coffee


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jan 2022)

Another dreich day and gales forecast into the forseeable future. Not cold at 6.5C but the wind chill makes it seem worse.
Got my smoke and heat alarms fitted but they do not talk to each other as they should. Since son and DIL could only stay for a couple of hours due to ferry constraints they could not get the job finished in time. Son is pally with a local electrician who I hope will manage to finish the job. No idea how much it cost but IMO far too much tho' they got the bits at wholesale price.
Now I think my hot water system is playing up and my watch battery has given up. The nearest place to get the batter replaced is Oban which will probably need a 2 day trip. I did without a watch for a few years before so I can manage till my next trip off island.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Jan 2022)

they upgraded our snow predictions & I checked our supplies


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jan 2022)

Day going well


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> they upgraded our snow predictions & I checked our supplies
> View attachment 628533


You need a can of chilli and a can of tamales so you can make a chilli tamale casserole before the storm hits. What do you plan to put on the bread? Peanut butter? Marmite? Jam?


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jan 2022)

Today should be fun - an online meeting in an hour's time when somebody explains how their team will be taking over queries regarding a new system without actually having access to that system to find out what the problem is and how to solve it. It's going to be worth giving up some of my day off work just to watch the fallout - popcorn at the ready.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Another dreich day and gales forecast into the forseeable future. Not cold at 6.5C but the wind chill makes it seem worse.
> Got my smoke and heat alarms fitted but they do not talk to each other as they should. Since son and DIL could only stay for a couple of hours due to ferry constraints they could not get the job finished in time. Son is pally with a local electrician who I hope will manage to finish the job. No idea how much it cost but IMO far too much tho' they got the bits at wholesale price.
> Now I think my hot water system is playing up and my watch battery has given up. The nearest place to get the batter replaced is Oban which will probably need a 2 day trip. I did without a watch for a few years before so I can manage till my next trip off island.


What is the watch ? Could you fit the battery yourself if you bought some on line ?


----------



## tyred (28 Jan 2022)

The wind and rain has returned.


----------



## DCLane (28 Jan 2022)

Son no. 2 is away for the weekend with my car and 2 nights in a hotel.

No thinking he'll be up to no good though; it's a 2-day team camp with 140 miles of 'tough' riding on cobbled sections 

If you're in the Macclesfield/Wilmslow/Bollington area watch out for 6 Junior riders and their JRC INTERFLON team car


----------



## tyred (28 Jan 2022)

It seems to be that time of the year when Spam emails develop a Valentine's Day theme.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What is the watch ? Could you fit the battery yourself if you bought some on line ?


It is a Tommy Hilfiger and I have replaced batteries on other watches but this has a metal strap that has to come off making it more complicated. The guy in Timsons in Oban is very efficient and has done the same watch before so I prefer to wait till I am next over. I can park outside the shop door with my Blue Badge which is very convenient.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2022)

Mild, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning, I have done a load of laundry, filled up all the wood bins in the house and sorted out the greenery and bits I need to tie a bouquet later.

Luncheon shortly, and then off to go and source some white roses.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how far cake mix can fly if you lift the whisks out of the bowl before they've stopped



Ah, centrifugal force. I can do the maths for that.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jan 2022)

Van news !
There are 2 MSH vans out in the road and there are 2 men rolling out some cables . I wonder if they are going to replace the ones which Open Reach have just replaced ?


----------



## rockyroller (28 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> You need a can of chilli and a can of tamales so you can make a chilli tamale casserole before the storm hits


oh interesting I'll suggest that to the house Chef! thank you!


----------



## rockyroller (28 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> It seems to be that time of the year when Spam emails develop a Valentine's Day theme.


need a gift idea for Wifey, already used up the pajama idea. maybe some spam?


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2022)

Had a sandwich with seafood sticks and avocado for luncheon, plus two clementines and two 

Time to poddle off for some roses. Watching the clock, as the first Formula E race is at 5.


----------



## Speicher (28 Jan 2022)

I am sat down with a hot drink after a busy artnoon in the garden, listening to (and watching) Karim Kamal play Bohemian Rhapsody on a piano in a shopping precinct. 

Am I showing my age, are they called Malls now?


----------



## DCLane (28 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am sat down with a hot drink after a busy artnoon in the garden, listening to (and watching) Karim Kamal play Bohemian Rhapsody on a piano in a shopping precinct.
> 
> Am I showing my age, are they called Malls now?



Partly  They were 'shopping precincts' in the 1970's, shopping centre's after that. 'Mall' is too American imo.


----------



## Speicher (28 Jan 2022)

DCLane said:


> Partly  They were 'shopping precincts' in the 1970's, shopping centre's after that. 'Mall' is too American imo.



Thank you for that info. Shopping centres/malls are my idea of absolute nightmare. I cannot remember the last time I was in one, probably about twenty years ago. 

Luckily for me here we have a traditional High Street, and several narrow roads leading off that. Most of the shops are independent ones, with the exception of (a very small) Boots, Savers, Holland and Barrett, and Tesco Express.

There is also an excellent indoor market. There might be an M & Ms or H & Ms or whatever. Charity shops? About half a dozen small ones, oh and not forgetting one bank and two estate agents.

Some shops are closed on Mondays and/or Thursdays, and on Sundays only Tesco and one other shop will be open.


----------



## tyred (28 Jan 2022)

Just 4 minutes of work left this week


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2022)

Lovely ride this morning, and just enjoyed a cup of green tea


----------



## mybike (28 Jan 2022)

Jenkins said:


> My place runs 'pre-retirement courses' which these days are nothing more than Microsoft Teams presentation advice on pension options and how to claim them, the state pension and a couple of links on volunteering - which took up a couple of hours this afternoon
> 
> Oh and @rockyroller - I'm only taking partial retirement and dropping a few hours per week, but the Cycle to Work voucher is valid no matter how few hours I do and I get a £2400 bike for the equivalent of around £1700



There were too many big hills & fast roads in the way when I was gainfully employed.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Jan 2022)

It's the weekend!


----------



## postman (28 Jan 2022)

Mundane exciting news,got an admissions letter to day.Otley hospital as I call it.14th Feb Hydrocele operation,not sure if prostate is being done,but I have a phone ☎ call booked for next Tuesday with the Consultant and I am going to ask for both of possible.


----------



## tyred (28 Jan 2022)

I see the snowdrops have put in an appearance.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2022)

Success... I bought the last two bunches of white roses in Tesco, I now have a working mobile phone again, and I have watched the Formula E race.

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jan 2022)

I have had an extremely idle day today. The step counter on my fit band has managed to find 1400 steps from wandering around the flat. That's about 1/10th of yesterday's tally.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2022)

I have washed me hair.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2022)

Had soup, plus a jacket potato with butter and coleslaw, and the last of that beautiful ribeye steak. It was so nice cold and thinly-sliced.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2022)

Oh, and when I was clearing the table, I turned round to find Madam Lexi helping herself to the coleslaw... FFS!!!


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and when I was clearing the table, I turned round to find Madam Lexi helping herself to the coleslaw... FFS!!!


Kizzy does that, it's the Mayo she's after.


----------



## tyred (28 Jan 2022)

I watched an episode of Inspector Morse for the first time in many years. 

Now time for an early night I think. This working nonsense is actually very tiring.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2022)

Got a reply to an e-mail sent "recently", sent early May 2019. 
Recipient doesn't check his e-mails on a regular or frequent basis.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2022)

Time for a  and something biskit-y


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2022)

Chocolate suggestives with caramel... I must hide the packet...


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2022)

The tiny little old GoPro was delivered this afternoon. I won it in an online auction. Mrs. GA was wondering where the cables were, as it came with none. At nearly 62 years of age, though, I have cabling for about every generation of digital doo-dad that has come down the pike. Sure enough, I had one in my digital cable library.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2022)

It snowed here today, too. It was so cold that the snow was light enough to move with a broom. Currently -11C.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2022)

Off to the Land of Nod. Early one tonight as I'm driving down to visit the grave of someone very dear to me. It would've been his 53rd birthday. 

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2022)

It is supposed to get to 0C in Miami Florida this weekend.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is supposed to get to 0C in Miami Florida this weekend.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jan 2022)

nursing a bloody nose. I'm such a light-weight


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> It snowed here today, too. It was so cold that the snow was light enough to move with a broom


love that type


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> The tiny little old GoPro was delivered this afternoon. I won it in an online auction. Mrs. GA was wondering where the cables were, as it came with none. At nearly 62 years of age, though, I have cabling for about every generation of digital doo-dad that has come down the pike. Sure enough, I had one in my digital cable library.


"little old"? what model? regardless, how lucky are you?!


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Off to the Land of Nod. Early one tonight as I'm driving down to visit the grave of someone very dear to me. It would've been his 53rd birthday.


*hugs* safe travels


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2022)

Awake early sounds quite breazy outside but dry 
Got a couple of jobs to get done before I can get out on the bike so best crack on .


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jan 2022)

I'm up


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Got a reply to an e-mail sent "recently", sent early May 2019.
> Recipient doesn't check his e-mails on a regular or frequent basis.


Oops, I'm one of those people.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2022)

Morning .
Grey clouds here going by at a fair old lick ! A day for cycling backwards I think !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2022)

I don't think the weather peeps are aware of the weather . Just listened to one just now and they said that a storm will hit Northern England and Scotland . Meanwhile down South everything is Hunky Dory . Well it is very windy ! Bang goes the Great Bird watch ! The garden is devoid of them. Any birds that are flying are wishing they weren't ! Gales tomorrow !


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2022)

The snow they forecast hasn't got here.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jan 2022)

Showers and sunny spells but it is blowing a hoolie. Forecast is up to 65 mph so all morning ferries are off. Review at 1200.
The wind is forecast to continue intermittently for the next 3 or 4 days. Looking from my windows all the bins and other assorted bits appear to be still in place.
Library day today if I can stay upright for long enough to get to my car.
M.Hulot's Holiday lined up to watch on my old laptop. Last night I looked at Bellville Rendevous. The main cycling character looks very like one of my neighbours
At least my snowdrops which are beginning to show some flowers should not be blown out by the wind.


----------



## tyred (29 Jan 2022)

I'm finished my morning thirty minute snorefest highly exhilarating turbo trainer session and I dread look forward to tonight's.😴

I must talk to the physio at my appointment this week to see when I will be allowed to ride on the road.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2022)

I have just been out to our Tesco garage to pick up a few things . The wind has eased off from what it was like earlier.
We are being invaded later by grand kids .


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2022)

Nice 39 miles earlier 
First and second cuppa went down well
Time for a walk around Pitsford reservoir


----------



## Speicher (29 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is there one of those yokes there?


No, sorry not found one. I did an eggstensive search, and I am not yolking. What eggsactly did you want one for? 

Apologies for the scrambled words.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jan 2022)

Ed just said that it wasn't a walk in the park !
No! It looks like he was just pulled through a hedge backwards !


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> No, sorry not found one. I did an eggstensive search, and I am not yolking. What eggsactly did you want one for?
> 
> Apologies for the scrambled words.


Not one of those yolks!
One of those yokes that goes with the thingajig, makes the whole caboodle* go.

*Available in kit form.


----------



## Speicher (29 Jan 2022)

The whole Cabdoodle? Might have two halves which I can glue back together. Also have to find my round tuit.


----------



## mybike (29 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and something biskit-y


----------



## mybike (29 Jan 2022)

Cassie is crying because she's dropped her rubber chicken down the side of the settee.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> "little old"? what model? regardless, how lucky are you?!


I actually have two of those cables. They are for the original GoPro Hero, not the HD model, yet still quite suited for my needs. It takes regular AAA batteries and a regular SD card, not one of those micro SD . I would guess it to be 12 years old. The price was right. I think shipping cost more than the actual item.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jan 2022)

I've been to Timbertops Stables to drop granddaughter No.1 off for her riding lesson. Ah, the joys of driving on the A2 and the A20 and passing though Lewisham on a Saturday! I may dedicate the rest of the day to staying indoors. It's windy.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jan 2022)

good morning?





back to bed


----------



## postman (29 Jan 2022)

Rescued two plastic sheets off our neighbours greenhouse.One in our drive and one flapping like a sail in the frame.He does not know he is away.It's a close call if it's more panes in or out.


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> The whole Cabdoodle? Might have two halves which I can glue back together. Also have to find my round tuit.



I found my round tuit a couple of weeks ago, but I've now lost it again.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2022)

How much on the day?


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jan 2022)

dave r said:


> I found my round tuit a couple of weeks ago, but I've now lost it again.


We never stocked stuff like that but I knew a few small businesses who made such things and since they appeared at trade shows over several years they must have sold them to somebody.


----------



## pawl (29 Jan 2022)

Just a mundane Saturday.Cleaned and lubed the Planet X which I omitted to do when I put it away for its winter 🥶 hibernation.
Hello Fresh have just delivered a box of goodies 
Step son called in to show me his new motorcycle a Kawasaki Versys 650 CC He passed his full test two days ago Can’t believe how much the m/c test costs Think it’s somewhere in the region of £880plus
Nice bike Sat nav .Heated grips .Panniers Top box etc
I took my M/ C test back in 1959 on a 500cc Matchless Didn’t back then have to go through the various stages that is required today

Was just going to watch the Leicester Tigers game v Sale Sharks oops not on till 3 Pm tomorrow 

Failed today’s memory test


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2022)

Mince pie time


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Just a mundane Saturday.Cleaned and lubed the Planet X which I omitted to do when I put it away for its winter 🥶 hibernation.
> Hello Fresh have just delivered a box of goodies
> Step son called in to show me his new motorcycle a Kawasaki Versys 650 CC He passed his full test two days ago Can’t believe how much the m/c test costs Think it’s somewhere in the region of £880plus
> Nice bike Sat nav .Heated grips .Panniers Top box etc
> I took my M/ C test back in 1959 on a 500cc Matchless Didn’t back then have to go through the various stages that is required today


I did mine about the same time and had to go round a smallish square so many times my clutch hand was nearly falling off. For the emergency stop the tester more or less semaphored when he was going to do it. I guess he did not want to get rammed by standing in front of me in case I did not stop in time. That was it and passed first time. I already had a car license so had the highway code off pat.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jan 2022)

I've just noticed that it has become grey and foreboding outside. Luckily I'm on the right side of the window.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jan 2022)

These adverts are getting ahead of themselves.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jan 2022)

That's planning ahead!


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jan 2022)

Not as much damage outside as I expected. The barriers they put up to reduce the bellmouth at the school entrance have been blown into a heap. No idea what they are supposed to achieve but is probably an infringement of the planning laws. At the start of the pandemic it clearly was to stop entry to the school in working hours but not now.
Some lost looking tourists wandering around peering in shop windows but little road traffic around.
Ferries are trying one run from Oban and a couple from Lochaline but tomorrow is still doubtful. No doubt they will send a flurry of text messages at 0530 tomorrow morning but I do not intend to go anywhere off island anyway.


----------



## pawl (29 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I did mine about the same time and had to go round a smallish square so many times my clutch hand was nearly falling off. For the emergency stop the tester more or less semaphored when he was going to do it. I guess he did not want to get rammed by standing in front of me in case I did not stop in time. That was it and passed first time. I already had a car license so had the highway code off pat.





I passed first first time Didn’t have a pat to help me with the Highway Code though

The examiner did say I didn’t use fourth gear enough He should try getting any higher on a figur of eight circuit were it wasn’t possible to get up to twenty fiveMPH


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> I passed first first time Didn’t have a pat to help me with the Highway Code though
> 
> The examiner did say I didn’t use fourth gear enough He should try getting any higher on a figur of eight circuit were it wasn’t possible to get up to twenty fiveMPH



I passed my motor bike test in 1972 riding a Lambretta similar to this one.







75cc and would make 45mph flat out down hill with a tail wind, great fun to ride.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2022)

Well, I'm back from Alresford. Knackered, emotionally drained and in desperate need of several gallons of tea.

It rained on the drive down, and the traffic was not great. I swear the M3 gets more like a washboard every time I go.

But a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. I miss him.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> View attachment 628705



Ah, rurki czekoladowe!!! 

I try not to buy them, because they are just far too addictive...


----------



## tyred (29 Jan 2022)

I'm browsing the local Facebook buy and sell page for wardrobes. 

It seems an up cycled wardrobe is one where someone has applied a coat of patchy white hard gloss over the original veneer.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Jan 2022)

still blizzardy snow ill end tonight but the wind will keep going. I'll dig us out tomorrow
snow total manageable, maybe 12"? hard to trust a measurement w/ all the wind so I didn't even try








had a nice nap after my bike ride then some soup. def. a soup day


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jan 2022)

In the UK that much snow would be the end of the world as we know it. 😁


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2022)

I'm just about done in. Time to climb up the Wooden Hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jan 2022)

I think I will treat myself to breakfast in bed, shower, then get out for the day.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2022)

Frosty and dark outside
So no early am ride


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> In the UK that much snow would be the end of the world as we know it. 😁


When they show pictures of the winter of 1963 they show the railway as having snow ploughs and blowers . I wonder if they even know what they are now ?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2022)

Morning. 
I was a bit late getting up this morning so Georgie came in and gave us a gentle reminder. He found some tender spots on my wife as he walked back and forth between us .
THE sky has lightened and I can see some pink streaks in the beige and light blue sky .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2022)

That was interesting ! I was just watching Click on the Beeb just now . They were showing tests of a new idea for launching satellites into orbit . It was with a large centrifuge! I think they just tested a carbon fibre cone on a 12 metre arm in a vacuum . 
I wonder how fast I would have to pedal to put a fly into orbit using my bike with 27inch wheels ?


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jan 2022)

Overcast but the calm before the storm. By tonight we are forecast to get over 70mph winds. Cold this morning at 3.5c but with no wind it does not feel too bad.
Several thriving businesses are appealing desperately for housing for workers as they cannot expand until they get more people. At least one teacher is leaving as being evicted from a rental to make way for tourists. Meanwhile the holiday homes go on destroying what people think they want to come for. We are getting more and more turned into a theme park by greedy outsiders. Makes me angry.😠


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2022)

Waiting for frost and ice to melt before heading out on bikes.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Bird's have been fed 
Cat litter everywhere


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jan 2022)

Pleasant diversion on the way to work to watch grandson in his rugby match 🏉 

I'm now at work.. Not so pleasant 😏


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2022)

House work all done time for a good walk me thinks


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jan 2022)

I'm just out of the bath.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm just out of the bath.


A bed is better for sleeping in/on.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2022)

Bright and sunny here, with a touch of frost early doors.

Slept like a log, but my hips and shoulders aren't thanking me much for the seven hours spent driving yesterday. Just chilling and taking it easy, although I did put a load of laundry in.

Hate the way my heart always feels so numb the day after.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> That was interesting ! I was just watching Click on the Beeb just now . They were showing tests of a new idea for launching satellites into orbit . It was with a large centrifuge! I think they just tested a carbon fibre cone on a 12 metre arm in a vacuum .
> I wonder how fast I would have to pedal to put a fly into orbit using my bike with 27inch wheels ?



The principle is the same as whirling a conker on a string, and then letting go of the string.

There's maths for that.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> The principle is the same as whirling a conker on a string, and then letting go of the string.
> 
> There's maths for that.


That old chestnut.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> The principle is the same as whirling a conker on a string, and then letting go of the string.
> 
> There's maths for that.


All explained, no doubt, in The Slingshotters' Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm just out of the bath.


I initially read 'out with the bath.' Weird I thought but each to his own.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jan 2022)

This man makes fabulous Falafel's in Canterbury. If you see his wagon buy one they are delicious.


----------



## postman (30 Jan 2022)

Got to get my rear off this sofa,got to get the veg ready goodbye.


----------



## midlife (30 Jan 2022)

Cut up big fallen branch from Storm Malik, started raining so in for coffee.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2022)

Cheese and ham toastie for luncheon, an orange and two


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jan 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm browsing the local Facebook buy and sell page for wardrobes.
> 
> It seems an up cycled wardrobe is one where someone has applied a coat of patchy white hard gloss over the original veneer.


Possibly where they got the idea for the interior decor of the "O'Neils" brand of faux Irish pubs over here in blighty, they also have fecking old bicycles hanging from the ceiling and put shamrocks on the (excessive) head of your pint.


----------



## postman (30 Jan 2022)

Wore me out prepping veg,so I had a latte and a dairy milk chopped hazelnut choc bar.


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Jan 2022)

Removed the 28mm tyres off the mighty Jamis and replaced them with Vittoria 35mm version of Schalbe Marathons. The Vittoria Adventure tyres are just as good, in my experience, as the Schalbe ..... but only £12.99 each !!! 
Top Kit ....


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jan 2022)

I drove past Edgbaston cricket ground this afternoon 👋


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> The principle is the same as whirling a conker on a string, and then letting go of the string.
> 
> There's maths for that.


An early form of ballistic missile .
Its interesting on archaeological programmes that the people demonstrating sling shots don't get the projectiles up to speed before releasing them .


----------



## midlife (30 Jan 2022)

BITD we used sticks with playing cards for flights about 2ft long. Cut a notch near the flights, and used a length of knotted string to help throw them


----------



## Landsurfer (30 Jan 2022)

midlife said:


> BITD we used sticks with playing cards for flights about 2ft long. Cut a notch near the flights, and used a length of knotted string to help throw them


"Throw Arrows" ..... they where deadly .... and great fun ... my mum started it all off where we lived ... in Bangor no one ever seemed to have heard of them .. but Mum ... from Liverpool ... knew all about these amazing ways of injuring each other ..


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jan 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I drove past Edgbaston cricket ground this afternoon 👋


I will most likely be driving past Old Trafford this wednesday.


----------



## midlife (30 Jan 2022)

We knew all about them in Hull


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jan 2022)

Does anyone know how much Thierry Henri gets for shaking his head in Renault ads? Has to be £100k per shake?


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2022)

That's the Formula E all caught up with. Can we tie Michael Masi to a chair and make him watch how a late-race safety car *SHOULD* be handled...

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2022)

Bike ride was great and we got the best of the day before the clouds rolled in.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2022)

My wife and I went into town this morning to do a bit of shopping . We bought some bird food as we were getting low . I popped into a charity shop to have a look round . I picked up a couple of DVD's and went to pay for them . Whilst I was at the counter I noticed that they had an Airfix kit of the Blackburn Buccaneer . I can remember getting an early version of the kit for my birthday when I was 6. My brother built it for me , it had folding wings , rotating bomb bay, opening nose cone and rear air brakes . I didn't have it long as my cousin came over with his air rifle and they both convinced me that it would be good to shoot at it just like the real thing . As I saw the bits flying off it didn't look very realistic to me !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2022)

My wife and I went into town this morning to do a bit of shopping . We bought some bird food as we were getting low . I popped into a charity shop to have a look round . I picked up a couple of DVD's and went to pay for them . Whilst I was at the counter I noticed that they had an Airfix kit of the Blackburn Buccaneer . I can remember getting an early version of the kit for my birthday when I was 6. My brother built it for me , it had folding wings , rotating bomb bay, opening nose cone and rear air brakes . I didn't have it long as my cousin came over with his air rifle and they both convinced me that it would be good to shoot at it just like the real thing . As I saw the bits flying off it didn't look very realistic to me !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2022)

I’m getting a sense of deja vu


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2022)

Sorry! My infernal nit seems to be playing up !


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jan 2022)

midlife said:


> BITD we used sticks with playing cards for flights about 2ft long. Cut a notch near the flights, and used a length of knotted string to help throw them


Never heard of them and I was at school when kids played with such things. Everything seemed to work according to seasons.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Overcast but the calm before the storm. By tonight we are forecast to get over 70mph winds. Cold this morning at 3.5c but with no wind it does not feel too bad.
> Several thriving businesses are appealing desperately for housing for workers as they cannot expand until they get more people. At least one teacher is leaving as being evicted from a rental to make way for tourists. Meanwhile the holiday homes go on destroying what people think they want to come for. We are getting more and more turned into a theme park by greedy outsiders. Makes me angry.😠


I feel sorry for you ! It seems to be. happening a lot around the country . 

Now I wouldn't suggest anything like painting the words to the song "I will Survive " on any of the holiday homes !


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2022)

Time to relax and rest me thinks


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jan 2022)

My watch battery has failed I think and it will be a couple of weeks before I can get it fixed so I decided to buy a cheapish one to fill the gap and have as standby.
£25 seemed reasonable until I came to the payment. They wanted £14.95 for standard UK carraige as I am not UK Mainland. 
Total rip off and they had the cheek to ask why I had not gone ahead with the purchase.
Many English based firms try this on and I have even had orders refused. I have had orders where they try to charge for a mainland address based on my home postcode rather than the delivery postcode which is in a free carriage area.
This is something everyone in the Highland and Islands looks out for and there are bitter complaints constantly. Those who do free carriage always get the business. 
In my previous business we used Royal Mail who were always the cheapest and most reliable in those days.


----------



## Hebe (30 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> You have been trained well, I see...
> 
> Please give Madam a chin tickle from me.


I will do that. There are two of them so I’ll have to chin tickle them both.


----------



## midlife (30 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Never heard of them and I was at school when kids played with such things. Everything seemed to work according to seasons.



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_arrow

Also known as a Yorkshire Arrow


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2022)

midlife said:


> BITD we used sticks with playing cards for flights about 2ft long. Cut a notch near the flights, and used a length of knotted string to help throw them



A flight of 2 ft is pretty short.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A flight of 2 ft is pretty short.


Vertigo or notfartigo?


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2022)

Soup, then a jacket potato topped with beef* & vegetable casserole.

Made with ox cheek.

I may have eaten too much.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2022)

Hebe said:


> I will do that. There are two of them so I’ll have to chin tickle them both.



The more the merrier  I also have two Feline Overlords.

Extra virtual chin tickles being sent.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jan 2022)

I'm watching "Rush"


----------



## classic33 (30 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm watching "Rush"


"Hacksaw Ridge" here.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Jan 2022)

If you're going to be near Winchester, book a £10 tour of the tower of the cathedral. (Google Winchester Cathedral tower tour). We were in a party of four, with two guides. You take 213 steps up spiral staircases which are only a few inches wider than your shoulders. There are about four stopping places on the way up, all pretty amazing, including the bell chamber ( a tad noisy at the top of the hour). There's a panoramic view of the city and the surrounding countryside to the south when you get to the top. On the way down, you get to walk the length of the nave between the vaults of the stone ceiling below and the roof above.
A great way to spend 90 minutes or so.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2022)

slowmotion said:


> If you're going to be near Winchester, book a £10 tour of the tower of the cathedral. (Google Winchester Cathedral tower tour). We were in a party of four, with two guides. You take 213 steps up spiral staircases which are only a few inches wider than your shoulders. There are about four stopping places on the way up, all pretty amazing, including the bell chamber ( a tad noisy at the top of the hour). There's a panoramic view of the city and the surrounding countryside to the south when you get to the top. On the way down, you get to walk the length of the nave between the vaults of the stone ceiling below and the roof above.
> A great way to spend 90 minutes or so.



I've been past of a time or two, and still can't get over how tiny Winchester Cathedral is compared to Ely...  But in a way, it's like comparing apples and pears, really.

I'll agree about the spectacular countryside though. Didn't get to see much of it yesterday, as it was drizzly and then dark.


----------



## slowmotion (31 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've been past of a time or two, and still can't get over how tiny Winchester Cathedral is compared to Ely...  But in a way, it's like comparing apples and pears, really.
> 
> I'll agree about the spectacular countryside though. Didn't get to see much of it yesterday, as it was drizzly and then dark.


I don't know what the rules are in "My cathedral's bigger than yours!"


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I don't know what the rules are in "My cathedral's bigger than yours!"



Probably the same as the rules of Mornington Crescent, but in Norman French...


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2022)

Anyways, time to put the writing away and head off to bed via a hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've been past of a time or two, and still can't get over how tiny Winchester Cathedral is compared to Ely...  But in a way, it's like comparing apples and pears, really.
> 
> I'll agree about the spectacular countryside though. Didn't get to see much of it yesterday, as it was drizzly and then dark.


Aah but has anyone written a song about Ely



View: https://youtu.be/4AYUVKHuYQI


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2022)

I'm not up yet.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Blustery outside but getting lighter 
Monday back to work day


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2022)

oldwheels said:


> My watch battery has failed I think and it will be a couple of weeks before I can get it fixed so I decided to buy a cheapish one to fill the gap and have as standby.
> £25 seemed reasonable until I came to the payment. They wanted £14.95 for standard UK carraige as I am not UK Mainland.
> Total rip off and they had the cheek to ask why I had not gone ahead with the purchase.
> Many English based firms try this on and I have even had orders refused. I have had orders where they try to charge for a mainland address based on my home postcode rather than the delivery postcode which is in a free carriage area.
> ...


I don't quite understand why you have to pay such high postal charges when I bought an aluminium crank from Northern Ireland I only paid £4 postage . Would increased charges apply to the Isle of Wight , Isle of Man, the Scilly Isles or the Channel Islands ?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2022)

Phone battery is on 4%. Best I plug it in soon!


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2022)

Morning .
The sky was a lot clearer earlier .Cloud has now moved in and is blanketing the sky just leaving a bright section on the horizon .
I have got to go and have a PSA test this morning . I can pick up my prescription whilst I'm there .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2022)

If any of you can remember the old TV series The Lone Ranger, a picture of Rafael Nadal with his latest trophy showing a white band on his forehead reminds me of how the characters would have looked like relaxing in the saloon at the end of the day . Tonto would have looked like Rafael Nadal with a white band on his forehead , The Lone Ranger would have looked like a negative of a Panda and all of the bad guys would have had white faces from their eyes down .  It would have been hard to remain anonymous !


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2022)

Clear blue skies
Pc is on and waiting


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I don't quite understand why you have to pay such high postal charges when I bought an aluminium crank from Northern Ireland I only paid £4 postage . Would increased charges apply to the Isle of Wight , Isle of Man, the Scilly Isles or the Channel Islands ?


No idea about the English islands but this is a common rip off. Nothing to do with the actual charge but at best it is a lack of knowledge of UK geography and anything north of England/Scotland border is wilderness to them. The savages will not know any better and just be grateful and pay up.
I once placed a small trial order with somebody who said they could not post the order as I wished and it had to go by carrier. They were told to send it to an Oban depot for onward transmission which they did ----by post.
Sensible sellers know that postal charges are universal. In most cases it is the courier company overcharging.
I have had letters in the past sent to me in air mail envelopes. [remember them?]


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jan 2022)

Red sunrise but the wind has gone down a bit. Rain forecast every day for the forseeable future with intermittent gales.
Corran ferry was off yesterday so the weather must have been really bad as it takes a lot to stop them.


----------



## mybike (31 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> Just a mundane Saturday.Cleaned and lubed the Planet X which I omitted to do when I put it away for its winter 🥶 hibernation.
> Hello Fresh have just delivered a box of goodies
> Step son called in to show me his new motorcycle a Kawasaki Versys 650 CC He passed his full test two days ago Can’t believe how much the m/c test costs Think it’s somewhere in the region of £880plus
> Nice bike Sat nav .Heated grips .Panniers Top box etc
> ...



Took my test on a 125 scooter in the late 60s. Nearly hit the examiner when he stepped out in front of me.

What's a memory?


----------



## mybike (31 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah, rurki czekoladowe!!!
> 
> I try not to buy them, because they are just far too addictive...



It's winter, had to wear a mask, couldn't resist in Sainsbos


----------



## Speicher (31 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> "Hacksaw Ridge" here.


Is that based on the song?


----------



## mybike (31 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’m getting a sense of deja vu



Again?


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Jan 2022)

Just had a local power failure. The bleeping Fire panel was irritating.


----------



## mybike (31 Jan 2022)

slowmotion said:


> If you're going to be near Winchester, book a £10 tour of the tower of the cathedral. (Google Winchester Cathedral tower tour). We were in a party of four, with two guides. You take 213 steps up spiral staircases which are only a few inches wider than your shoulders. There are about four stopping places on the way up, all pretty amazing, including the bell chamber ( a tad noisy at the top of the hour). There's a panoramic view of the city and the surrounding countryside to the south when you get to the top. On the way down, you get to walk the length of the nave between the vaults of the stone ceiling below and the roof above.
> A great way to spend 90 minutes or so.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> Is that based on the song?


Based on true events as far as I'm aware.

Quick check shows the song was used in the movie.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Jan 2022)

frigid Monday. wishing everyone a warm start to their day


----------



## Speicher (31 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> Based on true events as far as I'm aware.
> 
> Quick check shows the song was used in the movie.





My mistake!  I was thinking of Choctaw Ridge and the Tallahatchie Bridge in the "Ode to Billie Joe" song by Bobbi Gentry.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> My mistake!  I was thinking of Choctaw Ridge and the Tallahatchie Bridge in the "Ode to Billie Joe" song by Bobbi Gentry.


Did he jump or was he pushed ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I don't know what the rules are in "My cathedral's bigger than yours!"


Ours is tiny,too.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> frigid Monday. wishing everyone a warm start to their day


I may get a foot of snow later in the week, but I hears you may have 2-3 feet.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2022)

Second cuppa went down well 
I wish people would stop tempting me with things to buy 
Food shopping delivery only 1 substitution


----------



## postman (31 Jan 2022)

Sat here like a tool.So engrossed in thinking about tomorrow's phone ☎ call with the Consultant,and what I want to ask him,I had forgotten it's my birthday 🎂 on Friday,72 I hope to get back on the bike by late May early June I can't wait for that day.Anyway I have not made any plans for Friday it could turn out like all the rest of the days boring.Oh it might not it seems Costa will give me a free drink and a cake,I might just make an effort and go out.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2022)

Speicher said:


> My mistake!  I was thinking of Choctaw Ridge and the Tallahatchie Bridge in the "Ode to Billie Joe" song by Bobbi Gentry.


Same song came to mind when you mentioned a song. 
You had me checking!


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2022)

In heavens name why do you play these games 🤪


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I may get a foot of snow later in the week, but I hears you may have 2-3 feet.


Even our own BBC meteorologists were talking of an ''explosive cyclogenesis'' happening on the East coast a couple of days ago. I'd never heard of such a thing though I gather it's also known as a weather bomb.

It feels like our own gusty weather doesn't deserve a mention alongside that.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2022)

I had an explosive cyclogenesis a while back. Fortunately I got to the lavvy in time!!


----------



## dave r (31 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Did he jump or was he pushed ?



He jumped.


----------



## DCLane (31 Jan 2022)

postman said:


> .Oh it might not it seems Costa will give me a free drink and a cake,I might just make an effort and go out.



So @postman - are you buying the cake and coffee on Friday for a CC birthday meet-up in Leeds?


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2022)

Bright, chilly and very blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept OK mostly. Still feel a bit depressed though. Have spent the morning doing some puttering about - clearing up cat sick (thank you, Lexi), refilling the girls' water dispenser thingy, re-jigging the fridges, sorting out ingredients for tonight's supper. Need to sort out firewood later.

Writing will be taking up a major part of today as it's too raw to do much outside. It's blowing a pretty stiff north-westerly, and out here in the fens, there's nothing to stop it from blowing through.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Even our own BBC meteorologists were talking of an ''explosive cyclogenesis'' happening on the East coast a couple of days ago. I'd never heard of such a thing though I gather it's also known as a weather bomb.
> 
> It feels like our own gusty weather doesn't deserve a mention alongside that.


Reports of snowball fights breaking out in New York!


----------



## pawl (31 Jan 2022)

mybike said:


> Took my test on a 125 scooter in the late 60s. Nearly hit the examiner when he stepped out in front of me.
> 
> What's a memory?




What’s a memory?Er I can’t remember


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2022)

pawl said:


> What’s a memory?Er I can’t remember


That thing you use to forget, remember?


----------



## rockyroller (31 Jan 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I may get a foot of snow later in the week, but I hears you may have 2-3 feet.


yes lots of big snow piles here. I measured after all snow fell & I'm guessing the average was about 15" for my town. the official # may be higher. there is one town, East of us, that got just over 30". but it's wasn't my town


----------



## rockyroller (31 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Even our own BBC meteorologists were talking of an ''explosive cyclogenesis'' happening on the East coast a couple of days ago. I'd never heard of such a thing though I gather it's also known as a weather bomb.
> 
> It feels like our own gusty weather doesn't deserve a mention alongside that.


I prefer steak bombs


----------



## Hebe (31 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> The more the merrier  I also have two Feline Overlords.
> 
> Extra virtual chin tickles being sent.


They say thank you for the chin tickles. Today I have husband poorly with cold and daughter poorly with a dicky tummy. The Feline Overladies are in their element with all these warm people just sitting around.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2022)

Hebe said:


> They say thank you for the chin tickles. Today I have husband poorly with cold and daughter poorly with a dicky tummy. The Feline Overladies are in their element with all these warm people just sitting around.



Hope the Humans at Hebe Towers mend quickly.  Self-heating, vibrating hot water bottles are purrfect in these situations.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2022)

Two slices of granary toast for luncheon, one with ham, the other with burrata cheese. Plus an orange and two


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hope the Humans at Hebe Towers mend quickly.  Self-heating, vibrating hot water bottles are purrfect in these situations.


Vibrating hot water bottles!! Whatever next


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jan 2022)

Misjudged the weather a bit today as it turned out not too bad. Started a lot of cooking and washing early which kept me indoors till lunch time.
Had some stuff to take to recycling so did that and had a short walk when the only shower came on briefly. I had thought of taking the trike down a mostly smooth surface forest road for a change but just as well I did not as it would have been unpleasant in the rain shower. The Ranger Service has not come back about lorry traffic on this road but while there are some vehicle tracks nothing looks like timber lorries have been using it. Perhaps I might try going direct to Forest Scotland.
The problem is that the road is narrow with deep ditches and not wide enough for a large lorry and my trike to pass safely. Some of the drivers are not terribly nice people either and are under pressure to get as many loads as possible per day. Payment by load is illegal but there are other incentive schemes equally bad.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2022)

@Illaveago, @Reynard, three old diecast F1 cars in a box of over two dozen diecast cars. How much(hammer price)?


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jan 2022)

Getting towards the end of the working day here


----------



## raleighnut (31 Jan 2022)

Hebe said:


> They say thank you for the chin tickles. Today I have husband poorly with cold and daughter poorly with a dicky tummy. The Feline Overladies are in their element with all these warm people just sitting around.


Yep when I was in bed for 2-3 weeks after breaking my Femur I generally had 4 of mine pinning me down.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (31 Jan 2022)

Scratched my Mavic itch again, just acquired a history of the brand "Au coeur du vélo" , full of great photos like this:






Mavic made pedal cars in the 1930's in small quantities, the top one is so rare that only one is known ,it was found in the home of s Paris collector and it is now in the Mavic museum.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> @Illaveago, @Reynard, three old diecast F1 cars in a box of over two dozen diecast cars. How much(hammer price)?
> 
> View attachment 629066



1950s F1 is not my area of expertise as well you know, but the "Models of Yesteryear" were churned out in large numbers, so wouldn't expect them to fetch over much. Probably a couple of quid a car, there or thereabouts

I seem to remember we talked about this on the Diecast Models thread over in the hobbies section a while back...

Yes, we did... Apparently £1 each on the Bay of E.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2022)

Anyways, time for a 

I am struggling to concentrate properly today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2022)

Another ride under blue skies at lunch. Cold wind but warm when sheltered.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> @Illaveago, @Reynard, three old diecast F1 cars in a box of over two dozen diecast cars. How much(hammer price)?
> 
> View attachment 629066


Looks like a Ferrari and Maserati in amongst them .
I wouldn't be surprised if they made over £250 going by what some models made at our local auction .


----------



## rockyroller (31 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am struggling to concentrate properly today.


maybe bag it & go for a walk?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time for a
> 
> I am struggling to concentrate properly today.



Time for some fresh air.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Jan 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Getting towards the end of the working day here


you bum! jealous! 3 hrs to go for me!


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Looks like a Ferrari and Maserati in amongst them .
> I wouldn't be surprised if they made over £250 going by what some models made at our local auction .



I think that's likely to be just a tad optimistic... Happy to be proved wrong though.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Time for some fresh air.



Going to go out for a brief bimble. It's blue recycling bin this week, and i want to go and furkle in a neighbour's bin for newspapers.

Not bothering to put mine out, there's hardly anything in it.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Jan 2022)

forgot to bring a small milk to work. having black coffee ... ;-(


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2022)

Cats have been fed, neighbour didn't put his blue wheelie bin out.

Almost time to feed me.


----------



## Ripple (31 Jan 2022)

I thought I lost my amber earing. 

Found it in my car. Huge relief.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Jan 2022)

Ripple said:


> amber earing.


I love those!




are they the type w/ bugs in them?


----------



## Ripple (31 Jan 2022)

@rockyroller 






... and yes, my hair colour is blue.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> 1950s F1 is not my area of expertise as well you know, but the "Models of Yesteryear" were churned out in large numbers, so wouldn't expect them to fetch over much. Probably a couple of quid a car, there or thereabouts
> 
> I seem to remember we talked about this on the Diecast Models thread over in the hobbies section a while back...
> 
> Yes, we did... Apparently £1 each on the Bay of E.


I was putting your bidding expertise to the test?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> you bum! jealous! 3 hrs to go for me!



Time Zones suck eh, apart from our morning when you are still dreaming tucked up in bed, whilst the UK is working.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> I was putting your bidding expertise to the test?


What was the answer ?

It is amazing what a box of play worn toys can fetch at Wessex Auction rooms .
Just before Christmas I bid on a box of 24 play worn Scalextric cars, most of them were missing bits , estimate I think was £20 to £30 . I was ready to bid £60 as I knew the estimate was a bit low . I was completely blown out of the water , they made £260 .
So over £300 with commission. Most likely the car's were broken down and sold as spares .


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What was the answer ?
> 
> It is amazing what a box of play worn toys can fetch at Wessex Auction rooms .
> Just before Christmas I bid on a box of 24 play worn Scalextric cars, most of them were missing bits , estimate I think was £20 to £30 . I was ready to bid £60 as I knew the estimate was a bit low . I was completely blown out of the water , they made £260 .
> So over £300 with commission. Most likely the car's were broken down and sold as spares .


The auction is on Wednesday, today was for viewing only.
Condition of the lot, excellent to new/unused in boxes.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2022)

Finished the Cullen Skink, and then had salmon-in-a-parcel, with bulgur wheat and steamed sugar snap peas.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2022)

Reynard said:


> Finished the Cullen Skink, and then had salmon-in-a-parcel, with bulgur wheat and steamed sugar snap peas.


Fishy postal deliveries!


----------



## Reynard (31 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> The auction is on Wednesday, today was for viewing only.
> Condition of the lot, excellent to new/unused in boxes.



New / mint condition is definitely the plus side for these, but as they're fairly basic models and not (as far as I can tell, super-rare), I'd probably guesstimate about £50 tops for the entire lot. Unless someone needs one to complete a collection or something along those lines, and is willing to shell out as a consequence.

Me personally, I wouldn't be bidding on them as I'd be looking for the more detailed 1:43 models anyway.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jan 2022)

classic33 said:


> The auction is on Wednesday, today was for viewing only.
> Condition of the lot, excellent to new/unused in boxes.


The prices can depend on several factors . Is it a toy auction or just a general auction ? If the auction has a reputation for selling toys it can make higher prices as more people will tend to follow it . The Christmas auction might have been fueled by dealers building up their stock as there was a short supply before Christmas . Although we tend to think that some prices are high a lot of the dealers know where there is a market for their toys and will bid accordingly .
A lot of the prices on the bay at the moment seemed to have dropped a lot from what they used to make . I have a feeling that people are not shopping on the bay like they used to .


----------



## classic33 (31 Jan 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The prices can depend on several factors . Is it a toy auction or just a general auction ? If the auction has a reputation for selling toys it can make higher prices as more people will tend to follow it . The Christmas auction might have been fueled by dealers building up their stock as there was a short supply before Christmas . Although we tend to think that some prices are high a lot of the dealers know where there is a market for their toys and will bid accordingly .
> A lot of the prices on the bay at the moment seemed to have dropped a lot from what they used to make . I have a feeling that people are not shopping on the bay like they used to .


They have a reputation for toy selling, amongst other items.
A lot of people taking notes today, mainly on the collectables and silver.

I've bought from them before, but I'm not keen on their latest auctions. Online, or leave your bid.

Hartleys in Ilkley.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jan 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Even our own BBC meteorologists were talking of an ''explosive cyclogenesis'' happening on the East coast a couple of days ago. I'd never heard of such a thing though I gather it's also known as a weather bomb.
> 
> It feels like our own gusty weather doesn't deserve a mention alongside that.


Bomb Cyclone here, I think. Weather Channel may have made that one up.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

I have a  and a Min Spy.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

Bed for me. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Feb 2022)

View: https://media.giphy.com/media/CJAhXUA9zeiVAVC8Te/giphy.gif


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2022)

Morning it's dark and I think frost free outside 
Struggling to let go of yesterday
I think we have a birthday celebration to attend tonight 🎂


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Ernie not released his list yet 
A glimmer of light outside


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Feb 2022)

Just back from walking with my hounds , it's a still , grey sky cool and damp sort of start to the day and my first coffee is most welcome . Have a good one everybody !!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2022)

PPFDOTM NR


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2022)

I hope Ernie visits tomorrow.. He's not been round for ages!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I hope Ernie visits tomorrow.. He's not been round for ages!


Sounds like he has visited the Ukraine


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2022)

Morning .
I see that it's firsty pinchy punchy day !
I'm already ahead of peeps as I think it's Wednesday !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2022)

I'm not liking this new CC revamp ! It seems bl***y difficult finding things !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> They have a reputation for toy selling, amongst other items.
> A lot of people taking notes today, mainly on the collectables and silver.
> 
> I've bought from them before, but I'm not keen on their latest auctions. Online, or leave your bid.
> ...


Are you going to sign up to bid online and watch just in case they go cheaply ?
I see that one person has listed a few of them on the bay starting at 99p. . I'm not familiar with those models so I was going by what things made at my local auction .
Now if there is a Minichamps 1/18 Tim Birkin Blower Bentley going cheap, they used to make lots of money .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2022)

I'm finding February a very hard month to wake up in.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2022)

I'm going for a walk on The Washlands soon. First and second, though, I've got to send the gas & leccy figures to an Octopus 🐙 and drink some coffee.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Feb 2022)

Another damp day and a bit windy. Only a very brief period of near gale force wind but early ferries have been cancelled.
Apparently a lot of those who bought houses looking for a simple life away from any virus are having second thoughts.
The first winter usually sorts them out.
I used to get job applications from people who said they found mainland life too stressful and wanted to come to where there was a slower pace of life. In fact life here is harder and more stressful than on the mainland. Things have changed a bit but in those days many people had at least 2 jobs and we had a very basic ferry service with for example no Sunday sailings. If you wanted to travel on a Sunday you came over on an open launch with the Sunday papers to Grasspoint miles away from anywhere. Granny Spencer ran the service for many years and did tourist runs in summer.


----------



## tyred (1 Feb 2022)

Morning session with the physiotherapist. Now allowed to walk on one crutch


----------



## DCLane (1 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Another damp day and a bit windy. Only a very brief period of near gale force wind but early ferries have been cancelled.
> Apparently a lot of those who bought houses looking for a simple life away from any virus are having second thoughts.
> The first winter usually sorts them out.
> I used to get job applications from people who said they found mainland life too stressful and wanted to come to where there was a slower pace of life. In fact life here is harder and more stressful than on the mainland. Things have changed a bit but in those days many people had at least 2 jobs and we had a very basic ferry service with for example no Sunday sailings. If you wanted to travel on a Sunday you came over on an open launch with the Sunday papers to Grasspoint miles away from anywhere. Granny Spencer ran the service for many years and did tourist runs in summer.



When my parents lived out in the wild end of the Yorkshire Dales they found similar; people came for a year or two then gave up or they enjoyed the more complex life and winter constraints. They stayed for 20 years although most of the houses near where they lived have become holiday homes.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> The auction is on Wednesday, today was for viewing only.
> Condition of the lot, excellent to new/unused in boxes.


I just had a look at the auction site . I'm not sure if it is the same auction . From what I could see it didn't look to be aimed at toy collectors , it seemed a bit of a Mish mash of things . It looked posh but there were no estimates or details of what was for sale . I didn't see the car's you were talking about as I only went in a few pages . I saw 3 Pentax cameras but there were no details . 
By the look of things I wouldn't have thought that those Matchbox toys will have drawn much interest .


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Feb 2022)

At work. It's remarkable how easy it is to get away with answering questions in an apparently confident manner; just sayin'


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I just had a look at the auction site . I'm not sure if it is the same auction . From what I could see it didn't look to be aimed at toy collectors , it seemed a bit of a Mish mash of things . It looked posh but there were no estimates or details of what was for sale . I didn't see the car's you were talking about as I only went in a few pages . I saw 3 Pentax cameras but there were no details .
> By the look of things I wouldn't have thought that those Matchbox toys will have drawn much interest .


Their toy and collectables sale is next month. The weekly ones look like a house clearance in parts.
There's battery damage to one of the cameras mentioned. But there is what appears to be a 500mm, f4.5, lens in the camera bag.

I was interested in the Kukhuri's they're selling. But they've seen better days. Triangular bayonet for sale!


----------



## postman (1 Feb 2022)

Tick tock tick tock,how slowly goes the clock as i wait for an afternoon phonecall from the hospital.will they do one or both operations at the same time,that is a question i want to ask,tick tock tick tock.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Feb 2022)

The Men's Shed asked if I could take along some of the things I make this afternoon . 
I just make things whatever takes my fancy .
Not all are completed . 
Lewis Hamilton's car has a little brother. I thought I would make a smaller version so that I can figure out what goes on near the cockpit. As I had got so far on the big model I didn't want to mess it up.
It's Little Jim!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> Morning session with the physiotherapist. Now allowed to walk on one crutch


If you fitted a spring, you could have a pogo crutch..... 👍 👌


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

Bright, mild and VERY blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I've finally emerged from the emotional numbness. It always takes a couple of days, but it's a small price to pay for keeping a promise.

Have had a kitchen morning. I've made a big pot of pea, potato and mint soup (and the mint in the garden has had a haircut as a result), and I've also got some lamb marinading. I bought a lamb rack previous week on sticker - defrosted it overnight, then turned it into individual chops, and they're now sat in the fridge in a coating of olive oil, garlic, oregano, pepper and lemon juice.

I will have to spend some time splitting logs this afternoon, as I've only got one bucket of split logs left.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The Men's Shed asked if I could take along some of the things I make this afternoon .
> I just make things whatever takes my fancy .
> Not all are completed .
> Lewis Hamilton's car has a little brother. I thought I would make a smaller version so that I can figure out what goes on near the cockpit. As I had got so far on the big model I didn't want to mess it up.
> It's Little Jim!



I noticed Alresford had a Men's Shed down The Dean when I went on Saturday. That's new since I was last there in July. Couldn't help but smile and think of you and chuckle "that's a heck of a long trek for @Illaveago "


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2022)

I decided that I ought to make a serious effort to wake up so I walked over to Deptford to pick up my renewal prescriptions. If you can get out of the wind and in the sunshine it's actually very pleasant out. Sitting downwind of TK Maxx did the job perfectly.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2022)

Nice blue sky here


----------



## rockyroller (1 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Time Zones suck eh, apart from our morning when you are still dreaming tucked up in bed, whilst the UK is working.


hehe yup, just got to the office (late) so I'll you-all are getting ready for lunch, eh?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> hehe yup, just got to the office (late) so I'll you-all are getting ready for lunch, eh?



After lunch, now heading into afternoon


----------



## rockyroller (1 Feb 2022)

Ripple said:


> @rockyroller
> ... and yes, my hair colour is blue.


very cool, thank you, just ordered similar for Wifey, for Valentines' Day


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2022)

Not sure if you are a boy or girl


----------



## mybike (1 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Bright, mild and VERY blustery here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I've finally emerged from the emotional numbness. It always takes a couple of days, but it's a small price to pay for keeping a promise.
> 
> ...



Had a branch junction in with the logs. Too big to fit in the stove & a pig to split.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2022)

Hot tramp I love you so


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

Bitsas for luncheon today... There was one sausage left, some bulgur wheat, sugar snap peas and a bit of pasta with pesto. Had that, then a slice of toast with mum's raspberry jelly, a pear, a clementine and two


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Had a branch junction in with the logs. Too big to fit in the stove & a pig to split.



I've got an open fire, so it's less of an issue. Although yes, they're a pain to split. I usually take the chainsaw to them if they need cutting down.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've got an open fire, so it's less of an issue. Although yes, they're a pain to split. I usually take the chainsaw to them if they need cutting down.


You cut pigs up with a chainsaw!!


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

Anyways, that's a good bunch of logs split.

Now time to bum park and watch Antiques Road Trip.


----------



## dave r (1 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Hot tramp I love you so



You've got your mother in a whirl
'Cause she's not sure if you're a boy or a girl


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

What a fabulous sunset...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Feb 2022)

Snap


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> What a fabulous sunset...


We've got orange, blue and pink here





(Apologies for that damned blue mesh the building's encased in.)


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2022)

And another working day is dusted


----------



## oldwheels (1 Feb 2022)

A grey day but not really raining, just damp. Got some gardening done and got rid of lots of holly springing up everywhere. The birds must spread the seed around.
Went to pharmacy and still no Accrete tabs as there are supply problems. I need to increase the size of my stockpile to cope with such problems. At least they are not life support tabs.
The picture is lifted from the Craignure webcam and that boat has been there all day. Does not look stormy but the flag is plainly visible showing a NW wind which makes getting back on to this pier very dodgy as the pier is not well maintained by Argyll &Bute Council who own it.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Feb 2022)

On a lighter note another picture I lifted from somewhere. My house is not visible being off the picture on the very top left. Now you know why I need a car to get any local shopping.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We've got orange, blue and pink here
> View attachment 629224
> 
> (Apologies for that damned blue mesh the building's encased in.)



A bit more gold and purple here, but much like that, otherwise. And sans buildings, just open fields.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A grey day but not really raining, just damp. Got some gardening done and got rid of lots of holly springing up everywhere. The birds must spread the seed around.
> Went to pharmacy and still no Accrete tabs as there are supply problems. I need to increase the size of my stockpile to cope with such problems. At least they are not life support tabs.
> The picture is lifted from the Craignure webcam and that boat has been there all day. Does not look stormy but the flag is plainly visible showing a NW wind which makes getting back on to this pier very dodgy as the pier is not well maintained by Argyll &Bute Council who own it.
> View attachment 629236



Holly seeds won't actually germinate unless they've been through a bird's digestive tract.

The outer casing on the seed is too tough to split apart naturally, but the acid and grit in a bird's stomach softens and erodes it just enough for nature then to take it's course. And of course, they then disperse the seed by pooping everywhere...


----------



## rockyroller (1 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> On a lighter note another picture I lifted from somewhere. My house is not visible being off the picture on the very top left. Now you know why I need a car to get any local shopping.


high ground! smart!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> high ground! smart!


Low shops. Pain.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Feb 2022)

image lifted from one of my favorite summertime beaches featuring a dune-side bar. tequila shots, beer, burgers, raw bar & live nitely entertainment, anyone?




come meet me this summer!
https://www.thebeachcomber.com/


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

Nope @rockyroller - indoors by the fire with a  for me...


----------



## oldwheels (1 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Holly seeds won't actually germinate unless they've been through a bird's digestive tract.
> 
> The outer casing on the seed is too tough to split apart naturally, but the acid and grit in a bird's stomach softens and erodes it just enough for nature then to take it's course. And of course, they then disperse the seed by pooping everywhere...


I should know that having done 3 years with lots of botany at uni. My excuse is that it was 65 years ago.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I should know that having done 3 years with lots of botany at uni. My excuse is that it was 65 years ago.



Awh xxx

Mind, it's no coincidence that in my garden I get lots of little holly trees sprouting where there's loads of bird sh*t 

The same is true for Elder as well, I believe.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Awh xxx
> 
> Mind, it's no coincidence that in my garden I get lots of little holly trees sprouting where there's loads of bird sh*t
> 
> The same is true for Elder as well, I believe.


On a related theme, do you know how true it is that nettles often grow on the sites of old middens or general outdoor peeing places? Something to do with phosphates.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Feb 2022)

Early appointment tomorrow am


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On a related theme, do you know how true it is that nettles often grow on the sites of old middens or general outdoor peeing places? Something to do with phosphates.



I couldn't say for sure, but it wouldn't surprise me. Loads of nettles out here anyway, but given the amount of muck-spreading that goes on, generally...

Have always had them in the garden, but then I do know that there used to be a small piggery next to the house, and people out here used to dig pits for their rubbish. Am always turning up bits of bone and old crockery.

I do dry the nettle tips for tea though. Combined with mint, it makes a wonderful, thirst-quenching brew.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

Lovely supper of pea & mint soup, then ox-cheek casserole and triple-cooked chips.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On a related theme, do you know how true it is that nettles often grow on the sites of old middens or general outdoor peeing places? Something to do with phosphates.


Hum a few bars, I might get it.


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I couldn't say for sure, but it wouldn't surprise me. Loads of nettles out here anyway, but given the amount of muck-spreading that goes on, generally...
> 
> Have always had them in the garden, but then I do know that there used to be a small piggery next to the house, and people out here used to dig pits for their rubbish. Am always turning up bits of bone and old crockery.
> 
> I do dry the nettle tips for tea though. Combined with mint, it makes a wonderful, thirst-quenching brew.


I hope you're reporting those bone finds to the police.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> I hope you're reporting those bone finds to the police.



Rabbit bones, mostly, and pig trotter bones. Although I did find a near-intact fox skull a time back...


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Rabbit bones, mostly, and pig trotter bones. Although I did find a near-intact fox skull a time back...


I was told any bone finds had to be reported. By a police officer who was visiting next door, off duty.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hum a few bars, I might get it.


I'm now trying to imagine your record collection...!


----------



## classic33 (1 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm now trying to imagine your record collection...!


You'll never manage that.


----------



## postman (1 Feb 2022)

Gawd two years of lockdown and this week everything going on.Out last night church,out tonight church,tomorrow moening coffee moening Thursday night meal out,and Friday birthday nothing has been said so i suppose they will sirprise me,i will act surprised.Next week i am isolating leading up to the operation i dont want anything to go wrong.


----------



## postman (1 Feb 2022)

Tell you what i am feeling really positive tonight after the hospital phonecall,the light at the end of the tunnel got brighter and larger,i also had a talk wirh my 64 year old mate who had the TURP procedure done weeks ago he says he feels fantastic.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Feb 2022)

My wife's grandfather was a soldier with a Gurkha regiment and was killed on the same day as his brother on The Somme in 1916. Her father was still a foetus at the time and her family has always had an interest in Gurkha history. We went to the Gurkha museum at the old Peninsula Barracks in Winchester today which shows their time fighting both against and for the British army. Between 1814 and 1816, there was a war between the Nepalese and the British. This display board from the museum tells the story of an incident in one particular battle......







Ten out of ten for effort!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Feb 2022)

Talking of digging up old bones.. My old house in Cannon Road, Ramsgate, was late Victoria early Edwardian. Of the original houses, it was the only two story building as the roof got blown off in WW2. The same bomb blew up an old stables, apparently, that was a marshaling point for the horses before crossing the Channel in the Napoleonic war.
I heard it tell, by my archaeologist neighbour, that the people clearing the bomb damage thought that summat scary and dodgy had gone on there as there were bones everywhere!! Turned out that the bomb had disinterred the skeletons of all the dead horses!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> On a lighter note another picture I lifted from somewhere. My house is not visible being off the picture on the very top left. Now you know why I need a car to get any local shopping.
> View attachment 629237


At work, in the break room, I believe there is a jigsaw puzzle of that scene, at water level


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Feb 2022)

Still looking at about a foot of snow tomorrow and Thursday, luckily I know my SUV can handle that, as when the last time we got this much snow I had to go out in it with Mrs. GA to the pharmacy, as they could move our first Covid shots up due to so many people cancelling.


----------



## Reynard (1 Feb 2022)

Tonight's topic of conversation on messenger - the Toleman TG183B


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2022)

Time to head off to the Land of Nod via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2022)

Thanks for the visit, Ernie 😁


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2022)

Just a small visit from ernie for swmbo
First cuppa going down well
nearly time to get up and go to the vets


----------



## Ripple (2 Feb 2022)

The good thing of working 4 on 4 off shifts pattern is that when I book 4 days holiday I actually get 12 days off work. Unpaid days doesn't matter - time off work only matters. 

Woohoo !!!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2022)

It's Black Bin day today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2022)

Is anyone else currently experiencing bunged up sinuses and sneezes for no apparent reason?

Any ideas what it may be?

(Before someone asks, I'm consistently testing negatively for The Coof.)


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I should know that having done 3 years with lots of botany at uni. My excuse is that it was 65 years ago.


Things have changed a lot since then !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On a related theme, do you know how true it is that nettles often grow on the sites of old middens or general outdoor peeing places? Something to do with phosphates.


I heard that it was on disturbed ground . A good sign for archeologists to look for to indicate activity .


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> I was told any bone finds had to be reported. By a police officer who was visiting next door, off duty.


I found a fish bone in a pie once !  Should I have reported it ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

Two soft boiled eggs and toast for breakfast, now waiting for green tea to cool


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> image lifted from one of my favorite summertime beaches featuring a dune-side bar. tequila shots, beer, burgers, raw bar & live nitely entertainment, anyone?
> View attachment 629242
> 
> come meet me this summer!
> https://www.thebeachcomber.com/



I am just getting my bucket and spade and spf 50 sun cream.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is anyone else currently experiencing bunged up sinuses and sneezes for no apparent reason?
> 
> Any ideas what it may be?
> 
> (Before someone asks, I'm consistently testing negatively for The Coof.)


MrsPete has been like that. No1 daughter, too. Apparently, not every sniff is Coof!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2022)

Bin's have bin emptied.. 
I've applied a squirt of GT85 to the kitchen door hinges as they were a bit squeaky.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> At work, in the break room, I believe there is a jigsaw puzzle of that scene, at water level


Various jigsaws have indeed been made of the townscape, most at sea level.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2022)

Morning .
It is grey here but with light patches , the horizon is light yellow .
I have put our rubbish bin out .


----------



## tyred (2 Feb 2022)

Thirty minutes on the turbo and my new sheet of exercises from the physiotherapist completed. Trying to balance on my bad leg is er, interesting. Perhaps I should get helmet for safety...


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Various jigsaws have indeed been made of the townscape, most at sea level.


Won't they get wet ?


----------



## oldwheels (2 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On a related theme, do you know how true it is that nettles often grow on the sites of old middens or general outdoor peeing places? Something to do with phosphates.


Nettles are indeed an indicator or past or present human habitation. They seem to spread beyond that as well as my whole garden cannot have been a midden. Some would say it is a midden now but perhaps spreading horse and cow dung may have caused that.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Won't they get wet ?


Sea defences were raised last year and all sea level premises have a pile of sandbags handy. My old workshop which was the original lifeboat shed was flooded twice to a depth of about 3ft. I kept everything important and all electrical stuff well above that. A chest freezer I had was flooded tho' but WD40 and contact cleaner cleaned it up and it is still working years later.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Feb 2022)

Another grey and windy day but the gales have temporarily abated.
Got 3 wake up calls on my landline starting at 0645 and then 0725 and 0800. Anybody genuine would have left a message so junk callers getting more persistent. I may start to disconnect that phone overnight if this persists much longer. I have considered dumping the landline anyway but I would need to do a bit of work to tell people to change to my mobile. Cannot be bothered.
Ernie has come up with £50 this month.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Feb 2022)

Our landline is not plugged in. No-one important ever rang it, just scammers, ne'erdowells and rogues. 
The only reason we kept it was when we had Sky. Now we don't so there's no point.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I found a fish bone in a pie once !  Should I have reported it ?


Only if it was a Chicken & Mushroom pie.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I found a fish bone in a pie once !  Should I have reported it ?


You dug up and ate a fish pie!

You'd have no pie to eat, and by the time you got it to the police station the chain of evidence would have gone cold.


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Feb 2022)

Not a great day. I have a leaky bathroom sink and I feel like poo.  Spent almost all day in bed being looked after by Mr Cookiemonster.

An early night with a good book's in order.


----------



## mybike (2 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is anyone else currently experiencing bunged up sinuses and sneezes for no apparent reason?
> 
> Any ideas what it may be?
> 
> (Before someone asks, I'm consistently testing negatively for The Coof.)


A cold?


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I am just getting my bucket and spade and spf 50 sun cream.


ok gimme 3 hrs, 1st round on me!


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Nope @rockyroller - indoors by the fire with a  for me...


haha no worries that sounds better today. the Beachcomber restaurant doesn't open 'till late Spring anyway


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Early appointment tomorrow am


you up?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2022)

I've just been up to Bermondsey Spa to buy bread. I picked up some of Little Bread Pedlar's ''Cheesy Things'' - these are exceedingly cheesy, and are the perfect reward for completing a shopping trip.


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is anyone else currently experiencing bunged up sinuses and sneezes for no apparent reason?
> 
> Any ideas what it may be?
> 
> (Before someone asks, I'm consistently testing negatively for The Coof.)



I get this quite often but due to allegies (dust mites). Also, as a result, rhinitis is an issue for me too. Might be worthwhile speaking to a doc about it.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> you up?


Since 6.24 am


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

Been for a morning ride. Really mild, took mitts off, and almost removed my jacket but instead unzipped it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2022)

Currently 4 inches of snow .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Not a great day. I have a leaky bathroom sink and I feel like poo.  Spent almost all day in bed being looked after by Mr Cookiemonster.
> 
> An early night with a good book's in order.



What book will you read?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Currently 4 inches of snow .



Hope you’ve built a snow castle with your bucket and spade.


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> What book will you read?



Val McDermid, 1979. Very good so far.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

Taken blood pressure which is 103/73, very happy with those numbers


----------



## tyred (2 Feb 2022)

Argos seem to want me to review my recent purchase.


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Taken blood pressure which is 103/73, very happy with those numbers
> 
> View attachment 629298



I had my BP taken on Monday at the doc, as I needed more Ritalin. 130/69.


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Taken blood pressure which is 103/73, very happy with those numbers
> 
> View attachment 629298



I did mine Monday, 124/75 with a heart rate of 56 bpm, I'm happy with that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2022)

While we're at it: 103/57


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> A cold?



Doesn't feel like a cold; they tend to knock me sideways. Also no sore throat or similar, just stuffed.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> While we're at it: 103/57



During first lockdown I was due one of those 5 yearly NHS healthy checkups for 40-74 year olds. GP asked me to do a reading at home if I could and submit it online. I got one of those automated and validated upper arm cuffs. Now I check it about once a month.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Doesn't feel like a cold; they tend to knock me sideways. Also no sore throat or similar, just stuffed.


Any recent exposure to a different kind of sawdust, e.g. new wood, finer grain, etc.?


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2022)

Mild, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I overslept (oops) - the classic thing of waking up too early, then turning over and going back to sleep... Anyways, I have had a kitchen morning and prepared coronation chicken, tzatziki and tabbouleh.

It is time for luncheon, and I has a hungry.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

Today‘s ride


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Any recent exposure to a different kind of sawdust, e.g. new wood, finer grain, etc.?



Nothing that I know of. In fact I'm doing less wood work than ever at the moment, unfortunately...


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2022)

I feel like a good ol' bike ride later so will see


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2022)

Lovely luncheon. Two slices of granary toast, one with homemade coronation chicken, one with burrata cheese, plus a pear, a clementine and two 

The clementine was the very last one left from the 7.5 kilos that I'd bought. And they were all delicious, from beginning to end.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2022)

I need to fill one of the wood bins in the house. I didn't do it yesterday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2022)

I'm on my way out for a drink. I think it's the first time this year.


----------



## pawl (2 Feb 2022)

Out of interest I was browsing through CTCsections in Leicestershire.

The Loughborough section appears to have gone out of existence.Beside the CTC section we had The Soar Valley Wheelers Loughborough College cycling club and a YHA group.which as far as I can see no longer exist
Leicester CTC had the General. Intermediate.Loiterers and photo group

Charnwood section seems to still be in existence and has Sunday runs
Loughborough has a Wednesday group There are groups meeting in Broughten Astley and Barrow On Soar
I joined the Loughborough group in1956 We had a club room at theRoyal oak A runs committee,Social committee and two District Association reps
Club runs were always well attended and were all day rides never returning home much before 7 PM
Things seem to have changed since the CTC became Cycling UK
I don’t have much experience of the local club scene and am quite happy to bimble about on my own or put my bike in the car to go a bit further afield
One or two club runs stick in my mind are Alton towers Trentham Gardens pre development days

Matlock was a Mecca for cyclists.Last time I visited admittedly by motor bike Motorcycle had taken over.
I rode with the Loughborough section ten or twelve years. I don’t know if I now view that period through rose coloured spectacles But for me it was a golden era of cycling.

Here end the the musings of an old fart


----------



## pawl (2 Feb 2022)

Red sky at night


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Red sky at night



Fire in industrial estate?


----------



## Hebe (2 Feb 2022)

Having a nicely uneventful evening, cup of tea on the sofa then will tune the guitar and play for a bit. We collected my new car today so every car journey is even more of an adventure than usual. Automatic rather than manual, hybrid rather than diesel, not entirely sure what its bike carrying capabilities are yet… I just need a little bit of normal now.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Taken blood pressure which is 103/73, very happy with those numbers


well done! similar to my Spouse's. she's gonna live longer than me


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2022)

Hebe said:


> Having a nicely uneventful evening, cup of tea on the sofa then will tune the guitar and play for a bit. We collected my new car today so every car journey is even more of an adventure than usual. Automatic rather than manual, hybrid rather than diesel, not entirely sure what its bike carrying capabilities are yet… I just need a little bit of normal now.


I think you need some new guitar strings don't you? no? cheese? some other errand? ;-) when I get a new car I always look for excuses to go drive it!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> well done! similar to my Spouse's. she's gonna live longer than me



Tell her to put the gun down, and her bum doesn’t look big…


----------



## rockyroller (2 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just been up to Bermondsey Spa to buy bread. I picked up some of Little Bread Pedlar's ''Cheesy Things'' - these are exceedingly cheesy, and are the perfect reward for completing a shopping trip.


thanks, now I have an itch for some spa treatment


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Feb 2022)

If anyone near or in Kent hasn't tried the NCN 16 Pilgrims Way I can recommend. Canterbury to Dover. A very pleasant route indeed. Did it today, loads to see after the getting out of Canterbury bit. It was particularly lovely seeing so many ancient churches and when Dover Castle came in to view it was fabulous.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> thanks, now I have an itch for some spa treatment
> View attachment 629363


I can assure you that's nothing like Bermondsey Spa!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Feb 2022)

I went out this afternoon and picked up another bike . The cranks and rear mech were coated in a thick blackish protective layer .


----------



## Hebe (2 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I think you need some new guitar strings don't you? no? cheese? some other errand? ;-) when I get a new car I always look for excuses to go drive it!


Very good point. Already done the Post Office… was meant to be taking the girl out for cadets but she’s still not very well. Driving to rehearsal tomorrow though including the first refuelling as it didn’t come with a full tank.


----------



## DCLane (2 Feb 2022)

One of the most chaotic days in a while; 8am I discover apparently someone has cancelled the seminar at 9am they were supposed to deliver - we don't do that.

8.27am I'm in the car, rather than the bike, dashing into work to get there for 9.05am (it's a 40 minute drive  ) with a couple of students who turned up anyway and I did a two-hour seminar.

Then I delivered the next four hours of their seminars whilst trying to find out what had happened, dealing with very confused administrators and piecing together what had gone on  . Finished at 5pm with my planned day gone out of the window.

We'll pick up the pieces but I _think_ it'll all be fixed by the end of the week 

Whilst I was there I _thought_ I'd collect the two bikes I've in storage at work, but found that I'd not brought the keys and they were locked together. Next time ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2022)

I thought I'd posted that I was going out for a drink for the first time this year but I must have posted it somewhere random. Anyhow, a Yorkshire business have taken over the Taproom in Deptford so I have been drinking Salt beers tonight.

EDIT: Ah, I found the post a couple of pages back!


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I thought I'd posted that I was going out for a drink for the first time this year but I must have posted it somewhere random. Anyhow, a Yorkshire business have taken over the Taproom in Deptford so I have been drinking Salt beers tonight.
> 
> EDIT: Ah, I found the post a couple of pages back!


Were the beers worth it?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Feb 2022)

Nice 13 miles ride tonight 
Can't believe it's Thursday tomorrow
Green bin is kerbside


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Were the beers worth it?


Some decent beers, plus bumping into some good old-young friends.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2022)

Pea & mint soup, then seared Greek-style lamb chops, tabbouleh, tzatziki and spinach.


----------



## Kempstonian (2 Feb 2022)

I went to look at the river at Oakley (Bedfordshire) this morning. It looks very fishable so I'll be going there very soon.

In other news... my O2 sim card is finally changed to my old number. A previous attempt didn't work apparently, despite the guy on the phone telling me 'everything should be ok now sir'. Toing and froing between O2 and Virgin mobile took all Sunday morning and the final changeover happened at 6pm yesterday. Relatively happy me.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I went to look at the river at Oakley (Bedfordshire) this morning. It looks very fishable so I'll be going there very soon.
> 
> In other news... my O2 sim card is finally changed to my old number. A previous attempt didn't work apparently, despite the guy on the phone telling me 'everything should be ok now sir'. Toing and froing between O2 and Virgin mobile took all Sunday morning and the final changeover happened at 6pm yesterday. Relatively happy me.



I've got to go through that process with Virgin as well. In my case, I've just switched to Tesco. My recent experiences with Virgin haven't been great, so might as well go somewhere that I can pop out into town and speak with a real live person if I come unstuck.


----------



## Reynard (2 Feb 2022)

I have a  and a Min Spy


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2022)

I'm going to have an early one.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Feb 2022)

Morning all! Feel a bit better today but stomach is still a bit sore.

Fed the fish and having tea. Will let Mr Cookiemonster sleep away, he's snoring nicely just now.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Feb 2022)

not sleeping at all well this year... new body clock seems to think I only need three or four hours sleep and 3am is dawn


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2022)

Dark and dry outside
Cat has been calling for his breakfast since just before 6 am


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Feb 2022)

NCN 1 to Rochester perhaps today.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2022)

First cuppa going down well
Had a counter offer but not accepted
Looks like one of our suppliers has sent goods to wrong address


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2022)

Morning .
'Ere what's going on ?  I'm being flooded with lerts which I'm not interested in and don't know how to get rid of, but the ones which I am interested are ignored !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2022)

Grey with drizzle here at the moment .
A bit snively and aching like I've been kicked this morning .
Oh! Forgot to mention that the Midnight Prowler last night . It wasn't too bad he only went between us a couple of times before I thought he settled down . Laying next to me I thought he had finally settled ! He reached out with a paw , it touched my nose . Ah! That's nice . Then the claws came out ! Ouch !


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Feb 2022)

A strange glowing orb has appeared in the sky. 

Citizens are requested to stay calm.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Feb 2022)

Hopefully I’m not speaking too soon, but I believe the wind has dropped for the day. Fingers crossed.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2022)

No wind here @LeetleGreyCells 
Bird's have been fed 
Cat has been fed
And I have been fed
Time to go to the office


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Feb 2022)

Nothing but wind where I’m working this week since Monday. It’s made it interesting to say the least.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm going to have an early one.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


No, I had an early one - I was in bed before 10pm. Which, of course, means that I was wide awake before the shipping forecast. But, hey ho....


----------



## mybike (3 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just been up to Bermondsey Spa to buy bread. I picked up some of Little Bread Pedlar's ''Cheesy Things'' - these are exceedingly cheesy, and are the perfect reward for completing a shopping trip.


Somehow, Bermondsey & spa do not go together in my mind. Probably because my grandparents lived in Boss St in the 50s & 60s.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Feb 2022)

High winds and heavy rain forecast but not currently raining and Calmac have not been sending out warning text messages. Strange.
When I looked out about 8 o'clock the bins had been emptied and I never heard a sound. Good job mine was out yesterday.
The timetable the local council puts out has been designed to be confusing and a neighbour yesterday agreed that they had difficulty with it also. We both had the wrong bins out last week.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2022)

At some point this morning some chaps are turning up to sort me out with super duper fast broadband.. Probably.. 
Watch this space..


----------



## Hebe (3 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> Whilst I was there I _thought_ I'd collect the two bikes I've in storage at work, but found that I'd not brought the keys and they were locked together. Next time ...


That's annoying. Hope next time is smoother all round.
Enjoying the various feline overlord/lady news on here. I had to distract one of ours from trying to wake up our teenage daughter. Not that she had any risk of success, she just woke me up instead.
After a couple of days of wondering why everything felt like such hard work I have come down with Mr Hebe's cold. All plans cancelled.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Somehow, Bermondsey & spa do not go together in my mind. Probably because my grandparents live in Boss St in the 50s & 60s.


Did Boss Street use to extend past Queen Elizabeth Street? The remaining part is not at all residential but there's been newer housing built to the north, housing which may have replaced your grandparents' home.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2022)

I will listen to Pop Master and then go out side to do some work . A skylight needs cleaning and so does the new old bike .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2022)

Those cable peeps are back ! They were out laying cable yesterday and back again today . There are 2 bundles of cables hanging from one pole . There are 2 MSH vans there today .


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A strange glowing orb has appeared in the sky.
> 
> Citizens are requested to stay calm.



Normal greyness has returned.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Feb 2022)

Noticed sink was taking longer and longer to drain. Just cleaned out the u-bend. Let’s just say I have enough material to restart life on Mars. Yuck!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Normal greyness has returned.



The Aliens do that , so no one gets suspicious


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A strange glowing orb has appeared in the sky.
> 
> Citizens are requested to stay calm.



That's where it went to.

Can we have it back? If not, I'll need to sacrifice more goats.


----------



## postman (3 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> Argos seem to want me to review my recent purchase.


Amazon are the same.I bought some seed for the birds in the garden to help through winter.They asked we would like feedback.Sorry its all been eaten i informed them.


----------



## mybike (3 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did Boss Street use to extend past Queen Elizabeth Street? The remaining part is not at all residential but there's been newer housing built to the north, housing which may have replaced your grandparents' home.


Indeed it did, all the way to Shad Thames, although my memory seems to say it ended at Gainsford St. My grandfather worked for Courages so had a little terraced house. My uncle had a sweet shop & tobacconist in Grange Rd.

Just checked another map on https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=16&lat=51.50369&lon=-0.07721&layers=10&b=8 & clearly my memory is correct.


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Normal greyness has returned.


Phew! I was getting worried there for a minute


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've got to go through that process with Virgin as well. In my case, I've just switched to Tesco. My recent experiences with Virgin haven't been great, so might as well go somewhere that I can pop out into town and speak with a real live person if I come unstuck.


There used to be a Virgin Mobile shop in Bedford but they closed it last year. Maybe something to do with the Virgin/O2 merger? I haven't looked to see if there's an O2 shop anywhere.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Indeed it did, all the way to Shad Thames, although my memory seems to say it ended at Gainsford St. My grandfather worked for Courages so had a little terraced house. My uncle had a sweet shop & tobacconist in Grange Rd.
> 
> Just checked another map on https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=16&lat=51.50369&lon=-0.07721&layers=10&b=8 & clearly my memory is correct.
> 
> ...


Courage's Brewery is shown on this map - http://www.mappalondon.com/london/north-east/tower-london.jpg. The part of Boss Street as is now was John Street, and where Boss Street appears on the map, closer to the river, no longer exists. (@PeteXXX - We had a coffee alongside where the old Boss Street was. The passageway alongside the café is probably a trace of where Boss Street was.)


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Courage's Brewery is shown on this map - http://www.mappalondon.com/london/north-east/tower-london.jpg. The part of Boss Street as is now was John Street, and where Boss Street appears on the map, closer to the river, no longer exists. (@PeteXXX - We had a coffee alongside where the old Boss Street was. The passageway alongside the café is probably a trace of where Boss Street was.)


It was very nice coffee, too!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Hope you’ve built a snow castle with your bucket and spade.


No, but I helped the kids across the street do so.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Bin has been emptied


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Feb 2022)

I wound up with about 9 inches of snow, and not as much drifting as expected, so far. Have dug out the two feet of snow across the end of my driveway the snowplows dumped whilst removing the snow from the street.


----------



## Hebe (3 Feb 2022)

Finished reading a delightfully strange novel (There's no such thing as an easy job by Kikuko Tsumura). Established that I can't taste tea or lemsip but coffee is still good. One cat asleep on the bed, the other is downstairs shouting at Mr Hebe's office door.


----------



## mybike (3 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Courage's Brewery is shown on this map - http://www.mappalondon.com/london/north-east/tower-london.jpg. The part of Boss Street as is now was John Street, and where Boss Street appears on the map, closer to the river, no longer exists. (@PeteXXX - We had a coffee alongside where the old Boss Street was. The passageway alongside the café is probably a trace of where Boss Street was.)


Predating Tower Bridge and with Lafone Street under two different names


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2022)

Lunch time stroll around the block completed
We forgot to post a letter 
Blue sky


----------



## rockyroller (3 Feb 2022)

Hebe said:


> Very good point. Already done the Post Office… was meant to be taking the girl out for cadets but she’s still not very well. Driving to rehearsal tomorrow though including the first refuelling as it didn’t come with a full tank.


good luck finding the filler cap door release! ;-)


----------



## rockyroller (3 Feb 2022)

helped a stranger fill her auto windshield washer fluid tank last night. she was grateful & I felt good about myself.  wutz next!


----------



## postman (3 Feb 2022)

Mundane weather news.Been out to the chemist for next months eye drops and its sunny .What a lovely day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The Aliens do that , so no one gets suspicious





cookiemonster said:


> That's where it went to.
> 
> Can we have it back? If not, I'll need to sacrifice more goats.



So it's either Aliens or @cookiemonster 's eldritch rituals...

Or maybe Cookiemonster's eldritch rituals influence aliens.


----------



## Hebe (3 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> good luck finding the filler cap door release! ;-)


I know that one! My left foot still keeps trying to find the clutch pedal though


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Feb 2022)

Been watching Rick Stein's India again and got the urge to make a chicken rogan josh last night. Crikey, even the kids said it was nice!


----------



## Tim Bennet. (3 Feb 2022)

I've just had to cut my lawn. And it's only just into chuffing February.

But good news is that if it's warm enough for grass to grow it's easily warm enough to cycle!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Feb 2022)

Got hearing aids fitted this morning. Walked back to the car astounded at the difference. Got into the car and burst into tears.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2022)

Mild and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Although it was grey and drizzly when I went to the market in town this morning. Unfortunately the stall with all the interesting culinary supplies wasn't there, so I wasn't able to stock up on garam masala or get one of those litre bottles of chilli sauce. Hey ho. But there is a new greengrocer, and as a result, I now have a suitable supply of Seville oranges. 

Also went to the art shop. The didn't quite have what I wanted either, but I bought two large sheets of pastel paper, one white, one ivory. That should do me for now, but there's a good supplier of discounted art materials on the Bay of E, so I shall look there later.

Had a wrap filled with scallops and seafood sticks for luncheon, along with a banana, an orange and two 

I shall now knuckle down to do some writing - namely trying to get the last page of chapter 16 to behave.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> That's where it went to.
> 
> Can we have it back? If not, I'll need to sacrifice more goats.



Ah, time to make curry...


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> There used to be a Virgin Mobile shop in Bedford but they closed it last year. Maybe something to do with the Virgin/O2 merger? I haven't looked to see if there's an O2 shop anywhere.



Tesco also use the O2 network...

They used to be Cellnet back in the day.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2022)

Poppy and Lexi are a bit miffed that I have no more ham left. They will have to wait till I go to Tesco on Saturday.

Lexi is currently stretched out under the radiator on the landing toasting her titties, while Poppy is curled up in the box alongside Derek Warwick's race boots.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Feb 2022)

Rain stayed off for a while until I went to get more stuff from my garden/junk heap for chucking out when it came on and has been pouring ever since. I have a lot of good fish boxes but with names on in some cases although the owners have changed the name of their fish farm business they may still be annoyed if I try to dispose of them publicly.
Contemplating mortality, as one does, I dug out my will which was done a long time ago and is now a bit out of date. The executors nominated have both died and I have difficulty with the legal gobbledegook. I think more money has to be poured into lawyers pockets again to get an updated version as it makes a lot of difference to those left behind having something positive when dealing with any financial matters.
I expect my internet to vanish as my neighbour has a birthday party for his 7 year old girl and is looking for an escape. He works for Openreach.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Feb 2022)

1 more working day to go  till the weekend


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2022)

I've been outside this morning working on cleaning the bike I bought . It was cold . It was well gunged up ! It looks a lot cleaner now . The rear sprockets seemed to have a type of cush drive to silence the chain , it was gunge . I still have some left to clean out .
How do people wear crank arms ? Do they have huge feet or do they wear hobnail boots ?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2022)

Does anyone know what those Matchbox cars went for ?


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> 1 more working day to go  till the weekend


I had a weekend midweek and took two days off so back tomorrow then it's the weekend again. 😁


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2022)

I have a nice


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2022)

It is almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Does anyone know what those Matchbox cars went for ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 629513


Lots of Nosta£££gias! It's a currency for things no longer current.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 629513



Well, I wasn't far off then, was I? I said roughly £2 each.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2022)

Had pea & mint soup, then the last of the ox cheek with bulgur wheat and steamed green beans.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Feb 2022)

Hebe said:


> I know that one! My left foot still keeps trying to find the clutch pedal though


at least you haven't also moved to the US then you'd really be turned around


----------



## postman (3 Feb 2022)

Been out with mrs P and miss P ,pre birthday meal,paid for by my father in law,for us sorting out everything about the death and legal matters concerning the death of the lovely motjer in law.Mrs P went to town,started off with a pint,main course,another pint a pudding and a coffee,she deserved it she has carried the weight of everything.What a wonderful night.Tomorrowi have chosen a take away chinese,delivered to our door,and a pint or two of Hobgoblin Ruby ale.Postman will have reached the ripe old age of 72.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Feb 2022)

I have changed the batteries in the TV remote (AAA) and the outdoor temperature sensor/sender (AA)


----------



## dave r (3 Feb 2022)

postman said:


> Been out with mrs P and miss P ,pre birthday meal,paid for by my father in law,for us sorting out everything about the death and legal matters concerning the death of the lovely motjer in law.Mrs P went to town,started off with a pint,main course,another pint a pudding and a coffee,she deserved it she has carried the weight of everything.What a wonderful night.Tomorrowi have chosen a take away chinese,delivered to our door,and a pint or two of Hobgoblin Ruby ale.Postman will have reached the ripe old age of 72.



Happy Birthday postman.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Feb 2022)

It’s dark outside


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s dark outside


That happened last night too. I think it's a trend.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Feb 2022)

There was a toy and collectible auction in the town today . It wasn't Wessex Auction Rooms . A lot of things were going way below estimate . 3 boxed sets of Scalextric cars from the 70's including a James Bond set went for £12 ! 
A LP by the Zombies went for £540 .


----------



## classic33 (3 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> There was a toy and collectible auction in the town today . It wasn't Wessex Auction Rooms . A lot of things were going way below estimate . 3 boxed sets of Scalextric cars from the 70's including a James Bond set went for £12 !
> A LP by the Zombies went for £540 .


I bought three old Hornby locomotives for £35 total price. Two were due for re-release later that year, but they never appeared. 
Offer of £100 for one of them was refused.


----------



## Reynard (3 Feb 2022)

Mmmm, a  would be a nice thing right now...


----------



## rockyroller (4 Feb 2022)

full house tonight incl. daughter's boyfriend & our son. no clash there or anything but interesting having them both here at the same time


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2022)

Sat back doing a bit of writing and watching the curling.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2022)

I has a tired. Time to do an Upsy Daisy and find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2022)

Dark and wet outside
Busy start to the day ahead
Then hopefully a quieter day to follow


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2022)

Had a phone call yesterday: we're short staffed because of The Coof and suddenly my colleague went down with an unrelated health problem which will last at least a fortnight, so I was looking at a minimum of two weeks of 10h+ days. 

This came to the attention of my boss yesterday and he called to try and sort the problem: I'm starting an hour later now, and there will be a phone conference today to see how we can organise between the different centres to make sure everything is covered and hopefully no-one will have to work stupidly long hours.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Feb 2022)

I'm eating cereal.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2022)

Morning .
It is raining here.
Who could forget Margarita Pracatan ?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2022)

I see that there is a mission to find Shackleton's ship Endurance .
If it's a rescue mission I think they may have left it a bit late !


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2022)

First cuppa went down well
still raining 
TFI Friday


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is raining here.
> Who could forget Margarita Pracatan ?



Who?


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I'm eating cereal.



I've eaten my cornflakes.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2022)

Georgie has just come in soaking wet ! . I went out into the kitchen to find a towel to dry him . He is now in a Let's tear everything up mood !


----------



## Hebe (4 Feb 2022)

Happy Birthday Postman 🎂


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I'm eating cereal.


I wouldn't have guessed as you are looking your usual svelte self !


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2022)

Who's going to forget now!!!


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Who's going to forget now!!!




Never heard of her.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Never heard of her.


You have now... 👍 🎶


----------



## tyred (4 Feb 2022)

I've got today off work


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2022)

I've got to go to work today 😔


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2022)

The rain has just turned to snow 🌨


----------



## pawl (4 Feb 2022)

postman said:


> Been out with mrs P and miss P ,pre birthday meal,paid for by my father in law,for us sorting out everything about the death and legal matters concerning the death of the lovely motjer in law.Mrs P went to town,started off with a pint,main course,another pint a pudding and a coffee,she deserved it she has carried the weight of everything.What a wonderful night.Tomorrowi have chosen a take away chinese,delivered to our door,and a pint or two of Hobgoblin Ruby ale.Postman will have reached the ripe old age of 72.




Happy birthday 🥳


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I see that there is a mission to find Shackleton's ship Endurance .
> If it's a rescue mission I think they may have left it a bit late !



A very literal example of "That ship has sailed." Still, I suppose if they find it, it certainly lived up to its name.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I'm eating cereal.



I didn't realise Kent was so exciting.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Never heard of her.


Clive James introduced her to a much wider audience on his TV programme . How he maintained his composure announcing her each week he must have almost bitten through his tongue .Her rendition of well known songs made them totally unrecognisable!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Clive James introduced her to a much wider audience on his TV programme . How he maintained his composure announcing her each week he must have almost bitten through his tongue .Her rendition of well known songs made them totally unrecognisable!


Singing 'It's not unusual' in front of Tom Jones was brave


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2022)

I think I may have found out why I wasn't getting lerts !
Several threads had been put in the naughty box "Ignore Threads". How they ended up in there I don't know ! I didn't know it existed ! I know that when the page jumps up and down on a touch screen things can happen without you realising it but how those things were selected were beyond me!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2022)

postman said:


> Been out with mrs P and miss P ,pre birthday meal,paid for by my father in law,for us sorting out everything about the death and legal matters concerning the death of the lovely motjer in law.Mrs P went to town,started off with a pint,main course,another pint a pudding and a coffee,she deserved it she has carried the weight of everything.What a wonderful night.Tomorrowi have chosen a take away chinese,delivered to our door,and a pint or two of Hobgoblin Ruby ale.Postman will have reached the ripe old age of 72.


Happy Birthday .


----------



## oldwheels (4 Feb 2022)

Strong winds and sleet just to get us prepared for the next several days of worse weather.
My hot water system has failed. Most likely an immerser failed but still investigating as it may be a leak somewhere and draining the hot off. If that is the case it is a nightmare due to the way the pipes run.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2022)

Wet snow outside, where did that come from?


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2022)

postman said:


> Been out with mrs P and miss P ,pre birthday meal,paid for by my father in law,for us sorting out everything about the death and legal matters concerning the death of the lovely motjer in law.Mrs P went to town,started off with a pint,main course,another pint a pudding and a coffee,she deserved it she has carried the weight of everything.What a wonderful night.Tomorrowi have chosen a take away chinese,delivered to our door,and a pint or two of Hobgoblin Ruby ale.Postman will have reached the ripe old age of 72.


Enjoy the day!


----------



## Jenkins (4 Feb 2022)

It's Friday and to celebrate the heating in the office has failed. And the main gents' toilets are closed due to flooding from one of the cubicles and the partial collapse of the ceiling (not related). And it's raining.

At least the kettle still works so I can keep warm with coffee.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2022)

Snow settled in but still fairly wet snow


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Wet snow outside, where did that come from?


Didn't they tell you at school? I think it came after the bit about the birds and the bees .


----------



## postman (4 Feb 2022)

My card from Mrs P,what a lass.72 today me that is not her.I will tell you i had a few tears this morning all because there was not a lovely card from the mother in law,telling me i was the best son in law in the world.She was a lovely women.


----------



## mybike (4 Feb 2022)

postman said:


> Been out with mrs P and miss P ,pre birthday meal,paid for by my father in law,for us sorting out everything about the death and legal matters concerning the death of the lovely motjer in law.Mrs P went to town,started off with a pint,main course,another pint a pudding and a coffee,she deserved it she has carried the weight of everything.What a wonderful night.Tomorrowi have chosen a take away chinese,delivered to our door,and a pint or two of Hobgoblin Ruby ale.Postman will have reached the ripe old age of 72.


Still lagging behind.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2022)

Happy Birthday @postman 🎉


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2022)

I appear to be in Norwich and having a first coffee of the day. I really hadn't quite grasped how much and how quickly the weather was going to deteriorate.


----------



## tyred (4 Feb 2022)

Happy birthday Postman.


----------



## tyred (4 Feb 2022)

I'm sitting in my favourite café awaiting a fry up. My first time since before my accident.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Feb 2022)

need to get out of the house before the flash freeze & I'm trapped in the house with everybody


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2022)

Blue skies after the snow. Time to get changed and get a bike ride in before it changes it’s mind.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2022)

Time for my second cuppa and some toast


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Singing 'It's not unusual' in front of Tom Jones was brave


And "New York, New York" in front of Liza Minelli.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2022)

Happy birthday, @postman , many happy returns of the day!


----------



## oldwheels (4 Feb 2022)

Sunny intervals with blue sky all round and then 20 minutes later snow falling. Not going out in that and fortunately I did all my essential trips yesterday.
Rooting around looking for a cause of my hot water problems is difficult as the cylinder is in a cupboard behind a dresser with all sorts of stuff on top. I think it is an electrical problem but getting a spark these days is difficult as they are stowed out with work.
Once I got in I discovered an assortment of discarded plumbing bits and a wet suit hood and boots as well as a Singer sewing machine I did not know I had. I lugged the machine out and it is pristine and I think still works but not tried it seriously yet.
Thought of just giving it away but checked the bay first and was astounded to find it is worth somewhere in excess of £300.
I do know I have a Toyota machine which was bought for a project which never really started so in virtually new condition but probably worth much less than the old Singer.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Feb 2022)

Still no heating in the office and it's stayed just above the minimum 16°C even if just by a fraction of a degree. Turns out the water leak is a pipe somewhere in the building has burst and it's got into the air vents - but nobody can trace the broken pipe. At least the sun is now out.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Feb 2022)

And happy birthday @postman


----------



## midlife (4 Feb 2022)

My surgery gets to about 10 degrees when it's cold outside. Been told that the minimum temp is guideline only and not legally binding 

Happy birthday Postman


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2022)

Bright, blustery and rather brrrrrrrrrrr here chez Casa Reynard.

Everything is rather soggy outside, so very much an indoor day. I have been writing while watching the opening ceremony from the winter olympics. I am getting a bit tired of listening to the Grand March from Aida for the umpteen-zillionth time.

Madam Poppy is sitting next to me sporting a tongue blep.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2022)

Happy Cake Day @postman


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2022)

The tin of beans and sausages had nine sausages in instead of the normal eight , so somewhere there's a tin with only 7 in


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The tin of beans and sausages had nine sausages in instead of the normal eight , so somewhere there's a tin with only 7 in



Hopefully not in *your* next tin...


----------



## Speicher (4 Feb 2022)

Hoppy Birdday @postman


----------



## Speicher (4 Feb 2022)

I started the day on the wobbley side of unbalanced. Managed a few important tasks, but will take it easy for a few days.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2022)

Managed a ride after the snow had passed through


----------



## rockyroller (4 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> need to get out of the house before the flash freeze & I'm trapped in the house with everybody
> View attachment 629539


got here just in time for the changeover to sleet/ice/snow


----------



## rockyroller (4 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> I started the day on the wobbley side of unbalanced. Managed a few important tasks, but will take it easy for a few days.


Wifey had some vertigo? the other morning & went into work late. all her stats seemed fine so she didn't mention it to the doctor. I checked these items

oxygen level
temperature
blood pressure
she used her asthma blow meter


----------



## Hebe (4 Feb 2022)

In bed sneezing, snoozing and watching you-tube cycling content. One cat dozing in solidarity.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2022)

Happy birthday, @postman. It's also the birthday of an old school friend who works in the Cabinet Office. I asked him whether there was going to be a birthday party for him. Unfortunately not but he's hopeful about being ambushed by cake....


----------



## slowmotion (4 Feb 2022)

The temperature controls on our new kitchen hob go up to 14. 

Spinal Tap won't like that.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of a wrap with scallops and seafood sticks, a pear, a banana and two 

Tesco's Gold Label leaf tea is much more to my liking.

I have filled up all the wood bins in the house and moved a large ash branch that fainted in last week's gales.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2022)

Reached a milestone in my writing project - 100 pages! 

A4, single-spaced, size 10 font, btw, which equates to about 63,000 words.

I must be barking mad.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Feb 2022)

More madness from a MAVIC fan.....this is going to take up wall space in my workshop (or better still, my living room)
It is 1M 40 x 90 printed on some silky material not sure of its age or original purpose but l think it is "just the ticket" 11


----------



## DCLane (4 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The tin of beans and sausages had nine sausages in instead of the normal eight , so somewhere there's a tin with only 7 in



I thought of an @Fnaar style response about wanting a missing sausage but decided it _probably_ wasn't appropriate


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2022)

It’s gone dark


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> More madness from a MAVIC fan.....this is going to take up wall space in my workshop (or better still, my living room)
> It is 1M 40 x 90 printed on some silky material not sure of its age or original purpose but l think it is "just the ticket" 11



From one nerdy collector to another, I salute you!


----------



## Speicher (4 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Wifey had some vertigo? the other morning & went into work late. all her stats seemed fine so she didn't mention it to the doctor. I checked these items
> 
> oxygen level
> temperature
> ...


 
I do not think it is vertigo. It is more likely a combination of things. Fifteen sessions of Chemotherapy (ending nearly two years ago, followed by radiotherapy. Add the inactivity during that time, and during the following year, and I lost all my core strength and balance. Chemo is said to age the patient by ten years.  

Last night was very disturbed for lots of reasons, including lots of sneezes at 4am. Medication to stop the sneezes makes me drowsy, but that is better than feeling that my nose and eyes are about to explode.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> I do not think it is vertigo. It is more likely a combination of things. Fifteen sessions of Chemotherapy (ending nearly two years ago, followed by radiotherapy. Add the inactivity during that time, and during the following year, and I lost all my core strength and balance. Chemo is said to age the patient by ten years.
> 
> Last night was very disturbed for lots of reasons, including lots of sneezes at 4am. Medication to stop the sneezes makes me drowsy, but that is better than feeling that my nose and eyes are about to explode.


I wasn't suggesting you had vertigo & honestly don't know why Wifey was dizzy. regardless, sorry to hear of your symptoms. hoping you feel better soon 📈


----------



## rockyroller (4 Feb 2022)

the sleet fest is picking up & coming down good. a cpl more emails & bossman is welcome to send me home


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had a lovely luncheon of a wrap with scallops and seafood sticks, a pear, a banana and two
> 
> Tesco's Gold Label leaf tea is much more to my liking.
> 
> I have filled up all the wood bins in the house and moved a large ash branch that fainted in last week's gales.


There was a programme about blending on Radio 4 this afternoon. This week it was about whisky, which you probably won't go searching after. Next week, though, the chosen subject is tea blending.


----------



## Speicher (4 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I was suggesting you had vertigo & honestly don't know what Wifey was dizzy. regardless, sorry to hear of your symptoms. hoping you feel better soon 📈


I have become very aware of my limitations. If I tried to "carry on as normal" I could easily fall over, and sprain an ankle or something worse. One of the Consultants that I saw regularly said very clearly "stay out of hospital". I am making sure I follow his advice.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2022)

The cats have been fed (sardine & mackerel Felix AGAIL) and shortly, it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2022)

Just finished pint of London Pride


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2022)

Mot liking the look of early am temperature tomorrow morning


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2022)

I've put the central heating on in the truck.. It's just a bit nippy! 

🔥


----------



## Illaveago (4 Feb 2022)

I managed to put the bike I bought back together today and gave it a test ride. I did 6 miles as I had to get back home to go and look at an auction . It was nice and sunny but bitterly cold . The ride went well and I was surprised at how light it felt riding it compared to lifting it . Here is a picture of it before I set off.


----------



## mybike (4 Feb 2022)

OK. here's a random one. Found this photo of an uncle who was in Palestine during WW2. Anyone have any idea where it might have been taken? I wasn't aware he went to Egypt.


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2022)

Pea & mint soup, then omelette Arnold Bennett, green beans and bread & butter.


----------



## tyred (4 Feb 2022)

My Internet is so slow it's about to be overtaken by a steam traction engine.


----------



## dave r (4 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> OK. here's a random one. Found this photo of an uncle who was in Palestine during WW2. Anyone have any idea where it might have been taken? I wasn't aware he went to Egypt.
> 
> View attachment 629621



Could be The Giza Plateau on the outskirts of Cairo, looks like he's in front of one of the Pyramids.


----------



## postman (4 Feb 2022)

Late birthday news,my young next dooor neighbour whose garden i look after,brought me a bottle of Irish whiskey for a birthday pressie how nice is that.


----------



## Speicher (4 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Could be The Giza Plateau on the outskirts of Cairo, looks like he's in front of one of the Pyramids


Found this on Bing


----------



## Jenkins (4 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I must be *barking* mad.


Lexi & Poppy won't like that!


----------



## Reynard (4 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Lexi & Poppy won't like that!



Meow!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Mot liking the look of early am temperature tomorrow morning


Is it anything like -20C? 
That is what it may be, 
here in Gravity Gulch.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2022)

I have wasted part of the evening reading a very bad Earth's Children fanfic. Hey ho. But you learn a lot by reading the crap stuff as well as the good stuff. Don't think I'll bother finishing it, though.

Anyways, time to head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## tyred (5 Feb 2022)

Sounds wet and windy outside


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2022)

A slight frost on car tops but not on roads and verges. 
Going to try a few gentle miles wish me luck


----------



## Hebe (5 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A slight frost on car tops but not on roads and verges.
> Going to try a few gentle miles wish me luck


🍀


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2022)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Found this on Bing
> 
> View attachment 629629


It gives a sense of scale with those peeps standing there .


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Found this on Bing
> 
> View attachment 629629


Just imagine the stone masons asking after they completed the first one .
"Right that's one done ! How many more do you need ? ".


----------



## raleighnut (5 Feb 2022)

postman said:


> Late birthday news,my young next dooor neighbour whose garden i look after,brought me a bottle of Irish whiskey for a birthday pressie how nice is that.


Cool, Happy B'day postie


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Feb 2022)

It’s gone light


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s gone light


It won't last.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It won't last.



Not even if I cycle west?


----------



## oldwheels (5 Feb 2022)

Light rain and high winds forecast which is about right.
Ferries cancelled again with a review at about midday which means no post again.
This is the pattern for the next week at least.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Not even if I cycle west?


You'll have to be quick, then.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You'll have to be quick, then.



Been delayed by a croissant. I suspect it’s now too late to outcycle the darkness.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2022)

We apparently have sunshine once more. @cookiemonster's sacrifices are clearly not proving acceptable.

In other news, I forgot to take the washing out of the machine last night, so I'm washing it again.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2022)

Chilly and clear blue skies
First cuppa went down well
Off to the auction soon


----------



## tyred (5 Feb 2022)

I've just realised that I left my crutch in the bathroom. I assume this is a sign my leg is getting better or I wouldn't have forgotten it.


----------



## Hebe (5 Feb 2022)

The girl is making posh bread (focaccia?) and the Mister has done the shopping  I am on hopefully the last day of being stuck inside with this cold. The blue skies have just turned grey so I don’t feel quite as bad about it as I did.


----------



## mybike (5 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hopefully not in *your* next tin...



However, that would be fair.


----------



## mybike (5 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Could be The Giza Plateau on the outskirts of Cairo, looks like he's in front of one of the Pyramids.



Except that the blocks seem too small & there isn't sufficient slope compared with pictures I've seen of the pyramids.


Speicher said:


> Found this on Bing
> 
> View attachment 629629



Again, blocks are larger.

I'm intrigued by the shape above his head:


----------



## rockyroller (5 Feb 2022)

sad to see Son go home last night. left w/ Daughter's Boyfriend hanging around. he's nice enough but I need to spend more time w/ our Son


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Feb 2022)

A chilly 30 mile potter this morning. The wind is picking up now. My good deed for the day was helping a lady with some large pieces of driftwood she couldn't free from the rocks on the beach.


----------



## postman (5 Feb 2022)

Just back from a boys breakfast,my two old cycling buddies invited me out for a meet up.Even picked me up in a car.Great to have a catch up it was a Toby Carvery thing got to say i have had better breakfasts,but the company made up for it.Next time i am paying,yes i got mine paid for.Plus i am going to start cycling with them again when fitter.


----------



## Speicher (5 Feb 2022)

Could Kidderminster Harriers win?


----------



## Speicher (5 Feb 2022)

Is "Men in Black International" worth watching this evening? I liked the ones with Tommy Lee Jones and Will wothisname.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2022)

Well I think a relaxing afternoon is on the cards hopefully.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Is "Men in Black International" worth watching this evening? I liked the ones with Tommy Lee Jones and Will wothisname.


They're good films that are fairly easy to watch so yes in my book


----------



## Speicher (5 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> They're good films that are fairly easy to watch so yes in my book


Good, cos there does not seem to be much on the television this evening. I do not watch much television, but about 9pm I am ready to finish sewing or knitting, and watch something interesting,
Oh yeah, rock and roll lifestyle here, not.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Feb 2022)

I have that kind of rock and roll lifestyle too but without the TV.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2022)

Mild, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I overslept and have done a load of laundry. Have been keeping an eye on multiple sports - footy, curling and world seniors darts.

It is time for luncheon.


----------



## Speicher (5 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mild, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I overslept and have done a load of laundry. Have been keeping an eye on multiple sports - footy, curling and world seniors darts.
> 
> It is time for luncheon.


Have you been watching the "try to run fast on ice and fall over after one minute" event?


----------



## Speicher (5 Feb 2022)

I do not usually watch or follow Football. If Kidderminster win, then I might be able to hear the cheers from here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I have that kind of rock and roll lifestyle too but without the TV.



Cereal, a lack of TV, and Rock n' Roll, man....


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Cereal and a lack of TV and Rock n' Roll, man....


I live on the edge me. 😁


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Is "Men in Black International" worth watching this evening? I liked the ones with Tommy Lee Jones and Will wothisname.



It's OK. Worth a watch.


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> It's OK. Worth a watch.





Speicher said:


> Is "Men in Black International" worth watching this evening? I liked the ones with Tommy Lee Jones and Will wothisname.



It's Will Smith..... tisk tisk. Equally big cast in this one though !


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2022)

Shocking weather. Been out trying to find wood based cat litter - virtually none anywhere. Found a 30l bag in 'The Range' for £5.99 - bargain.


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2022)

Bitsas for lunch... The chunk of omelette Arnold Bennett that I couldn't finish last night, the last two scallops, plus walnut sourdough & butter, a pear, a banana and two


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Have you been watching the "try to run fast on ice and fall over after one minute" event?



Ah, you mean the short-track speed skating aka skittles-on-ice... No, haven't seen any of that yet.


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2022)

Currently watching Ireland Wales in the 6 nations, the start of the Six Nations is always a good sign that spring isn't far away.


----------



## Speicher (5 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I have that kind of rock and roll lifestyle too but without the TV.


What are you knitting or sewing?


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Feb 2022)

It's wild outside! Up in the Lakes but no day for a bimble about. Looking forward to a frothing stoop of ale in a few hours at the local pub. I have heard they have venison suet pud on the menu, yum.


----------



## gbb (5 Feb 2022)

Christ, what chance has the high Street got ?
Went into town this morning with my mum to the Post Office. Years ago, you'd fight to get in the door on a saturday. Two customers at the counter, soon cleared, no o ne came in while we set up an account , WHSmiths, the host shop was deserted, maybe 50 people up a street that was thronging 20 years ago. Like a blooming ghost town...on Saturday


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> What are you knitting or sewing?


I sewed a hole in my patchwork hippy trousers yesterday but being a lazy bum this afternoon. 😁


----------



## midlife (5 Feb 2022)

gbb said:


> Christ, what chance has the high Street got ?
> Went into town this morning with my mum to the Post Office. Years ago, you'd fight to get in the door on a saturday. Two customers at the counter, soon cleared, no o ne came in while we set up an account , WHSmiths, the host shop was deserted, maybe 50 people up a street that was thronging 20 years ago. Like a blooming ghost town...on Saturday



Had to go to Keswick last Saturday, miserable and cold day but the town centre was absolutely mobbed. No market on either because of the weather. I guess some town centres are doing OK. Not Carlisle though...


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Shocking weather. Been out trying to find wood based cat litter - virtually none anywhere. Found a 30l bag in 'The Range' for £5.99 - bargain.


What are you going to serve it with ?


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> What are you going to serve it with ?


Chips !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Feb 2022)

Back from a cycle ride with my wife. A day earlier than planned but with strengthening winds and rain forecast thought we’d best get out. Wind already strengthened but dry this afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2022)

Left 3 bids on lots at the auction this morning and didn't win any of them .
Looks like a damp few hours ahead , hope it's dry for an early am ride tomorrow


----------



## oldwheels (5 Feb 2022)

Managed to get out for a walk in between torrential sleet showers so at least got a little exercise.
Stopped at a viewpoint overlooking the entrance to Loch Sunart. The sea was breaking high over The Stirks, an outcrop of rock which a few ships seem to have hit over the years. There is a large anchor and chain on the seabed but no other obvious wreckage to be seen. Probably covered in silt now.
The Red Rocks also were prominent but they are only exposed at low tides. Had a few frights there when sailing my Wayfarer dinghy as despite knowing their approximate position they only show sometimes by a sudden breaking wave on top when they are lurking just below the surface. Good scenic diving spot and had some good catches of scallops from there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Managed to get out for a walk in between torrential sleet showers so at least got a little exercise.
> Stopped at a viewpoint overlooking the entrance to Loch Sunart. The sea was breaking high over The Stirks, an outcrop of rock which a few ships seem to have hit over the years. There is a large anchor and chain on the seabed but no other obvious wreckage to be seen. Probably covered in silt now.
> The Red Rocks also were prominent but they are only exposed at low tides. Had a few frights there when sailing my Wayfarer dinghy as despite knowing their approximate position they only show sometimes by a sudden breaking wave on top when they are lurking just below the surface. Good scenic diving spot and had some good catches of scallops from there.



It's going to _gepischen _it down tomorrow apparently, and blow some serious hoolies.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2022)

I watched our local auction on line . It was antique and collectables . A lot of the things were going way over their estimates , one lot went 10 times above the highest . It makes a mockery of things if the estimates are that far out .
I later went out for a ride . The weather had started to get windy but I decided to press on. It became a bit gusty and then spotted with rain. It brightened up a bit before clouding over . I did my usual 12 mile ride . The new old bike is going well.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2022)

We just watched a rubbery match . There seems to be some really bad hairdressers around !


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We just watched a rubbery match . There seems to be some really bad hairdressers around !


At least the right team won!


----------



## dave r (5 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> At least the right team won!



It was a gift.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Feb 2022)

Another day of spending lots of time doing very little. Woke up a bit late, got up, put a load of washing on and went back to bed with the laptop & a mug of coffee. Eventually got dressed, put the washing on the line to dry and then went for a bike ride. Got home, brought the now dry washing in, had a shower and put another load of washing on after the shower. Tea (sausage, egg & beans), washing onto the clothes horse and then a bit of a sit down catching up on here.

Very shortly I will be heading up to Ipswich to see Field Music at The Baths*

*Formally the site of St. Matthews baths (where I learned how to swim) which were knocked down years ago and the site became home to offices, a Tesco and a gym. The gym closed down a couple of years ago and has just been converted into a music venue.


----------



## pawl (5 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> It was a gift.





Pity England didn’t turn their dominance into tries Good game though


----------



## pawl (5 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Currently watching Ireland Wales in the 6 nations, the start of the Six Nations is always a good sign that spring isn't far away.





I’ll bet Wales hadn’t bothered .


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's going to _gepischen _it down tomorrow apparently, and blow some serious hoolies.


If it does, I'll be holding you responsible!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> At least the right team won!



I didn't know hairdressing was a competitive sport.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> If it does, I'll be holding you responsible!!



It's not me, it's @cookiemonster and her eldritch goat sacrifices.


----------



## classic33 (5 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's not me, it's @cookiemonster and her eldritch goat sacrifices.


I'll still be blaming you. You can blame who you want.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> At least the right team won!


The one on the right ? 
It seemed very scrappy to me . Mind you I haven't watched any games for quite a while .


----------



## Reynard (5 Feb 2022)

Hmmm, I didn't watch the blokes playing with funny-shaped balls. I went yellow stickering instead.

I am now one shoulder of lamb, a kilo of steak mince, two pork chops and a rotisserie chicken to the good, along with spinach, mange tout, apples, rhubarb, two large boxes of breakfast cereal, two loaves of bread and a box of croissants.

Now relaxing with a  and watching MOTD


----------



## Speicher (5 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's not me, it's @cookiemonster and her eldritch goat sacrifices.


Her?


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I appear to be in Norwich and having a first coffee of the day. I really hadn't quite grasped how much and how quickly the weather was going to deteriorate.


Norwich - A fine city. My granny was born there.


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Except that the blocks seem too small & there isn't sufficient slope compared with pictures I've seen of the pyramids.
> 
> 
> Again, blocks are larger.
> ...


The blocks are larger because they are standing right next to them. He is further away. It's just the perspective.

In this picture you can see what that shape is. I think an early treasure hunter archaeologist blew a hole with dynamite. This pic was taken after they discovered the boat pits and built a museum above them. They are of course missing from his photo.


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I see that there is a mission to find Shackleton's ship Endurance .
> If it's a rescue mission I think they may have left it a bit late !


I think they already found one of his ships (there were two). I watched this a couple of weeks ago. It's very good (IMO)


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

Time for a  and a snackette and settle down to watch some curling.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's not me, it's @cookiemonster and her eldritch goat sacrifices.



Her?


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Feb 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Her?



Oops, sorry, Should have proofread that before posting...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2022)

Wet and windy here so heading back to bed with my first cuppa


----------



## tyred (6 Feb 2022)

Sounds very slightly less wet and windy than it did yesterday morning.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Feb 2022)

Wet and windy by the sea too. Coffee in bed.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> The blocks are larger because they are standing right next to them. He is further away. It's just the perspective.
> 
> In this picture you can see what that shape is. I think an early treasure hunter archaeologist blew a hole with dynamite. This pic was taken after they discovered the boat pits and built a museum above them. They are of course missing from his photo.
> 
> View attachment 629834


Just think! It was covered in polished white limestone . 
Tourists viewing it would have walked round it until they got to the sunny side and then " Arrrgh!" And been blinded by the glare !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2022)

Morning .
Its lovely to wake up to the sound of rain beating against the windows ! 
Georgie has come up to see us . He is wet again ! I dried him off before he had his breakfast and must have gone back out again . He's left puddy maw prints on the bed !


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2022)

Still wet and windy


----------



## DCLane (6 Feb 2022)

Wet, wild and windy in this part of West Yorkshire. My club's reliability ride is apparently still going ahead but I'll do something indoors.

Son no. 2 has a race later this afternoon in Leeds, if they don't cancel due to bad weather. 45mph wind with rain expected


----------



## oldwheels (6 Feb 2022)

Forecast says heavy sleet showers and strong winds. Ferries cancelled again.
A light dusting of snow and the cars are white topped 0.3C temp. The road has not been gritted which should make some interesting driving.
Once heading down to work at 8o'clock I did a complete spin on the first downhill corner. That was creeping down in 1st gear and no braking. The fire service had a shout the same morning and did the same ending up going downhill backwards out of control. The driver was also a rally driver and said it was worse than anything in the rally.
It has gone very dark so a shower seems to be coming over.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> The blocks are larger because they are standing right next to them. He is further away. It's just the perspective.
> 
> In this picture you can see what that shape is. I think an early treasure hunter archaeologist blew a hole with dynamite. This pic was taken after they discovered the boat pits and built a museum above them. They are of course missing from his photo.
> 
> View attachment 629834



Ah the ancient Egyptian Toblerones


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Feb 2022)

In smug mode having brought today‘s ride forward to yesterday afternoon. Watching heavy rain against windows with strong winds making sounds.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Feb 2022)

Here comes more rain. A staying in day methinks.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2022)

Sounds like the wind and rain have stopped  so going for quick few miles ok make that a few gentle miles


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> In smug mode having brought today‘s ride forward to yesterday afternoon. Watching heavy rain against windows with strong winds making sounds.


Neat trick that, bringing the present back into the past. Just imagine all the interesting scenarios that conjures up


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Neat trick that, bringing the present back into the past. Just imagine all the interesting scenarios that conjures up



We used the weather forecast crystal ball


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Feb 2022)

I use our dog. If she comes back in from the garden soaking wet, it's raining


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Feb 2022)

If I went outside, the weather would definitely blow the cobwebs away. And possibly blow me away too.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Sounds like the wind and rain have stopped  so going for quick few miles ok make that a few gentle miles


Got half way to the garage and the heavens opened  so went back to bed .

Now blue sky and the family day has started


----------



## gbb (6 Feb 2022)

I can see a weed in my lawn 

Its not a brilliant lawn btw, we suffer badly from moss in winter but i spent 2 years treating and making it the best i could with limited knowledge or expertise. Gonna get that weed in spring


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Feb 2022)

20 miler done. Cleaned the bike, and the fish tanks.

It's dark now outside and the temp's dropped so a quiet eve with  and a book. Covid restrictions mean that almost everything's shut after 6pm so, not much else to do. Mr Cookiemonster's gone home as he has court cases to prepare for.


----------



## postman (6 Feb 2022)

Piggin ell,Miss P has just taken a head and shoulders photo of postman for a new passport.Mrs P from her craft room has done the paperwork,and just a few mins ago i got an email thanking me for paying £75-50,i think i need to go for a lie down.Well never mind Boris can buy a few more gins for his parties that did not happen,must be good gin to obliterate memories.So now got a holiday to look forward to Calan Bosch Menorca here we come.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## oldwheels (6 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> If I went outside, the weather would definitely blow the cobwebs away. And possibly blow me away too.


Just a normal day for us.😊


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Feb 2022)

2022 Dutch Headwind championship

https://videosift.com/video/The-Dutch-Headwind-Cycling-Championships-Are-Difficult


----------



## rockyroller (6 Feb 2022)

postman said:


> Just back from a boys breakfast,my two old cycling buddies invited me out for a meet up.Even picked me up in a car.Great to have a catch up it was a Toby Carvery thing got to say i have had better breakfasts,but the company made up for it.Next time i am paying,yes i got mine paid for.Plus i am going to start cycling with them again when fitter.


jealous. I used to have friends


----------



## rockyroller (6 Feb 2022)

gbb said:


> I can see a weed in my lawn
> 
> Its not a brilliant lawn btw, we suffer badly from moss in winter but i spent 2 years treating and making it the best i could with limited knowledge or expertise. Gonna get that weed in spring


$20 says you won't wait


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2022)

I am trying to watch the, what's it called, "Mogulls"?

One of the contestants is from the Pyrenees. I hope they have plenty of new knees there, as it looks a good way to damage them. Just to add to the fun, they add in some helicopters, irons and somersaults.


----------



## KnittyNorah (6 Feb 2022)

gbb said:


> I can see a weed in my lawn
> 
> Its not a brilliant lawn btw, we suffer badly from moss in winter but i spent 2 years treating and making it the best i could with limited knowledge or expertise. Gonna get that weed in spring


Get it NOW before it sneaks its roots underground any further, and pops up in unexpected places ... produced a flower at ground level which ALL the insects flock to as it's the only one around, with the result that its one scrawny flower at ground level produces 387,140 seeds with a 95% germination rate - _in your lawn._


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

Mild, mostly sunny and VERY blustery here chez Casa Reynard. I seem to have missed the rain in the Land of Nod.

I too, have done a load of laundry. I shall hang it up to dry in the bathroom when the machine has finished its spin cycle, because I have no desire for my bright pink undercrackers to decorate the flagpole of Ely Cathedral.

Am currently watching the curling and a bit of luge.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Feb 2022)

29 minutes ago, Vodafone were going to ring me in 5 minutes to explain how they failed to do what they said they'd be doing last Thursday... 

Guess whether they've called or not


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Get it NOW before it sneaks its roots underground any further, and pops up in unexpected places ... produced a flower at ground level which ALL the insects flock to as it's the only one around, with the result that its one scrawny flower at ground level produces 387,140 seeds with a 95% germination rate - _in your lawn._



So *that's* how I ended up with a gazillion forget-me-nots in the garden...  Not that I mind, they're lovely in great big drifts.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> 2022 Dutch Headwind championship
> 
> https://videosift.com/video/The-Dutch-Headwind-Cycling-Championships-Are-Difficult



A mate of mine always competes in that. He says it's absolutely bonkers.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2022)

The height of luxury has to be sliced malt loaf


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

Time for luncheon.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The height of luxury has to be sliced malt loaf



I miss malt loaf. Can’t get it here.


----------



## simongt (6 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The height of luxury has to be sliced malt loaf


Sliced - ? Or do you mean a slice of - ? I cut my own bread etc., as it means I can vary the thickness depending how gutsy I'm feeling at the time - !


----------



## Hebe (6 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> So *that's* how I ended up with a gazillion forget-me-nots in the garden...  Not that I mind, they're lovely in great big drifts.


Drifts! I have been trying to remember that particular collective noun since Tuesday! Thank you


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Feb 2022)

Going to finish this Wasjig today hopefully.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

Had a sandwich with home made coronation chicken, plus a pear, a banana and two 

The afternoon will be dedicated to writing.


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> So *that's* how I ended up with a gazillion forget-me-nots in the garden...  Not that I mind, they're lovely in great big drifts.


There are a gazillion forget-me-nots in my garden. They smother other weeds, but at least the forget-me-nots are easy to pull up? Just leave a few to go to seed, and you get another million plants. 

The worst weed here is either an elder or an Ash Tree. They disguise themselves as other plants. By the time they are six inches tall, they are difficult to dig out. No good cutting them down to ground level, as that just appears to make them stronger.

One plants that spreads lots of seeds is Verbena Bampton. But it is so pretty and not difficult to remove, or pot up and plant elsewhere. I have lots of Verbena Bonariensis in my garden, but Bampton is a smaller version. Both are easy to look after. 

https://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/317500/verbena-officinalis-var-grandiflora-bampton/details


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

This is what parts of my garden look like come mid April...






I always leave the whole lot to go to seed, as they are biennial. Though one small lot of seed travels down to Hampshire with me every July. After years of trying, I've finally managed to get them to "take"


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> There are a gazillion forget-me-nots in my garden. They smother other weeds, but at least the forget-me-nots are easy to pull up? Just leave a few to go to seed, and you get another million plants.
> 
> The worst weed here is either an elder or an Ash Tree. They disguise themselves as other plants. By the time they are six inches tall, they are difficult to dig out. No good cutting them down to ground level, as that just appears to make them stronger.
> 
> ...



Hah, tell me about elder and ash... It's like painting the bloomin' Forth Bridge out here...


----------



## Speicher (6 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hah, tell me about elder and ash... It's like painting the bloomin' Forth Bridge out here...



Yes, a big spade is needed to dig out even the smallest ones. The tap root does not go straight down, it veers under another plant. Usually a plant that you want to keep, and does not want to be disturbed.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, a big spade is needed to dig out even the smallest ones. The tap root does not go straight down, it veers under another plant. Usually a plant that you want to keep, and does not want to be disturbed.



I've learned to recognize ash seedlings (well, I do have a LOT of ash trees), so out they come as soon as I notice them. Elder is the sneaky one, but the mower and strimmer keep the ones in the "neat" part of the garden under control. In the wood, I couldn't give a flying flamingo.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

Time for a 

It is raining here.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Feb 2022)

And it's raining again


----------



## DCLane (6 Feb 2022)

It's blowing a gale here, with intermittent freezing cold downpours.

Decision taken by son no. 2 - forget racing today, it'd just be daft as he's been a bit off colour this week. It also means I didn't need to stand out in freezing rain and wind.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Feb 2022)

Still snow showers but not currently lying much. The mountains are covered but at relatively lower levels nothing much yet tho' the temperature is falling to near zeroC just now. 
When I was out yesterday there were a surprising number of motorhomes and one French camper van in the main car park.
We used to go off in winter in our motorhome but mostly stayed at sites with nice warm toilet blocks and electric hookup points. We once stayed in our then camper for nearly 2 months at a site near Aberdeen for family reasons. I wonder how this lot will cope with no sewage disposal and no available water taps to fill their tanks?


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2022)

Wessex Auction Rooms have a toy auction on Thursday and Friday next week . I wonder what prices things will go for . If they are anything like yesterday's then they will make multiples of the top estimates .


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Wessex Auction Rooms have a toy auction on Thursday and Friday next week . I wonder what prices things will go for . If they are anything like yesterday's then they will make multiples of the top estimates .



People spending the shiny pennies that Santa put in their stockings, maybe? 

I'm keeping an eye on four lots on the 'bay. Bit more mundane though, a magazine and three race programmes.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2022)

There is a Men's Shed on Tuesday and we were asked to take along some of the things we have made again as it is an open day . Today I decided that I would start to make another short ally mudguard but leave it at an early stage. I have one in the finished stage and one in an almost finished stage so I thought I needed another one to show how things started .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Feb 2022)

They just said on Countryfile just now that sheep's wee gives off nitrous oxide ! Now we know that some people boost the performance of their engines using nitrous oxide injection , so why not put a jar of sheep's wee near the air cleaner of your car !


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> They just said on Countryfile just now that sheep's wee gives off nitrous oxide ! Now we know that some people boost the performance of their engines using nitrous oxide injection , so why not put a jar of sheep's wee near the air cleaner of your car !



Yeah, that would get drag racing cars past scrutineering...


----------



## tyred (6 Feb 2022)

I've been outbid on Ebay


----------



## tyred (6 Feb 2022)

I've been outbid on Ebay


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2022)

Hebe said:


> Drifts! I have been trying to remember that particular collective noun since Tuesday! Thank you


I have no problem remembering it. There is a four foot snowdrift between my home and my neighbor's.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> I've been outbid on Ebay


Twice?


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Feb 2022)

I made a tomato, onion, pepper, eggplant and zucchini gallette for lunch today. I gave the dog a crust of it, and now that she has thoroughly played with it and shown it to Mrs. GA, she has finally eaten it.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

The cats have been fed (Felix AGAIL with turkey & liver) and it is almost time to feed me.


----------



## Hebe (6 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have no problem remembering it. There is a four foot snowdrift between my home and my neighbor's.


Crikey. I was looking at a few isolated groups of snowdrops and considering that they don’t seem to make “what’s that word for large groups of flowers in parks or woods… you know, like with bluebells…” Drifts! I’ll never forget it now.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

I have a bacon sandwich and am watching the World Seniors darts final.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> I've been outbid on Ebay



How much did you bid for Ebay ?


----------



## dave r (6 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hah, tell me about elder and ash... It's like painting the bloomin' Forth Bridge out here...



Our first house was the worst, the garden was infested with bindweed, I could control it with a bit of effort but never eliminate it.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Feb 2022)

Was woken up this morning by heavy rain being blown against the bedroom window. It didn't get much better with strong winds & frequent showers, so a perfect doing indoorsey type things day, with a bit of taking the car to get a bit of bulky shopping.


----------



## Hebe (6 Feb 2022)

My cold has eased enough for me to tune and play my guitar. That was nice.


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Our first house was the worst, the garden was infested with bindweed, I could control it with a bit of effort but never eliminate it.



Ah, I have loads of that too...

Did you know that the sweet potato is a member of the bindweed family?


----------



## KnittyNorah (6 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah, I have loads of that too...
> 
> Did you know that the sweet potato is a member of the bindweed family?


I wonder if it'd be possible to graft bindweed onto a sweet potato, like you can graft a tomato onto a spud potato? That way the sweet potato could stay protected from the frost underground while the bindweed could fatten it up in all sorts of weather ...


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I wonder if it'd be possible to graft bindweed onto a sweet potato, like you can graft a tomato onto a spud potato? That way the sweet potato could stay protected from the frost underground while the bindweed could fatten it up in all sorts of weather ...



As Bones McCoy would say, I'm an engineer, not a botanist... 

It's an interesting premise, though.


----------



## classic33 (6 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> As Bones McCoy would say, I'm an engineer, not a botanist...
> 
> It's an interesting premise, though.


Wasn't "Bones" the doctor?


----------



## Reynard (6 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't "Bones" the doctor?



Yep... But he was always saying "Jim, I'm a doctor not a moon shuttle conductor" or "I'm a doctor, not an engineer" or whatever. 

I've sort of borrowed it.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2022)

I have a  and a Min Spy.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2022)

Right, I'm off to curl up in bed with the curling.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2022)

Dark and frosty outside
Another week starts
Was a funny weekend


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
It's now light and frosty outside


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2022)

I might get up soon.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2022)

18¾ hours ago, Vodafone were going to be calling me in 5 minutes...


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 18¾ hours ago, Vodafone were going to be calling me in 5 minutes...


Do they live near a black hole ?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2022)

Morning .
We have a bright clear sky which is becoming light orange. There is a hard frost . I might get moving in a minute .


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Do they live near a black hole ?


Newbury, I think, so quite similar..


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2022)

Bl***y indoor plants ! 
I just drew back the curtains in our other room and a cactus made an attempt to escape . I caught it and it thanked me by injecting me with loads of needles ! If it was down to me the whole lot would be in the compost !


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Bl***y indoor plants !
> I just drew back the curtains in our other room and a cactus made an attempt to escape . I caught it and it thanked me by injecting me with loads of needles ! If it was down to me the whole lot would be in the compost !



We've got four indoor plants, great fun looking after them, I'm currently trying out watering bulbs, they seem to make keeping them watered a lot easier.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Feb 2022)

A bit misty round the edges but no wind. Gales are forecast to start around midday and it is now starting to rain.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2022)

Someone left a cake out in the rain ....


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Someone left a cake out in the rain ....


"I don't think that l can take it"


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Feb 2022)

To my astonishment neither the expected headwind or rain materialised; there was even blue sky on the way to work.

The river was a bit high though, so the Black Forest has been getting a lot of rain.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> "I don't think that l can take it"


Did it take long to bake it ?


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## cookiemonster (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2022)

MrsF is always trawling her employer's ('on-line retailer') web site as she gets a fairly big 30% discount - we've a fair few items of furniture, garden stuff and tools from them. She basically pay's the bills, so sees what's being imported before it hit's the 'shop'.

Anyway she was trawling it at weekend, and found some garden chairs for £5 each, down from £80. She suspects it's either an error, or they are getting rid due to stock space - I have a feeling they may be bulky items seeing the construction.

She's ordered 8  so with discount it's £28. All ear marked for family birthdays, and we'll keep two. Down side is I'm expecting a low loader to turn up - god knows where we will store them until the birthdays come round - some aren't until June ! 

The stock 'sold out' very quickly.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2022)

Did the cake have cherries ?
Oh I do love cherries !


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2022)

Ohh, we've now got a Teams Group for us 'cyclists' at work. It's an 'official' one from our Travel Team. First few replies mentioned faulty doors on the cycle shelters


----------



## Hebe (7 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Did it take long to bake it ?


And they’ll never find the recipe again… :gets coat:


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2022)

I've got mice! Or brown rice is growing in my boiler cupboard....


----------



## raleighnut (7 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Wet and windy by the sea too. Coffee in bed.



View: https://youtu.be/t9QZhLSKEps


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Ohh, we've now got a Teams Group for us 'cyclists' at work. It's an 'official' one from our Travel Team. First few replies mentioned faulty doors on the cycle shelters



Oh heck, my big boss is on the group as well, as he cycles in - better watch what I say  He's right at the 'top' of the 'food chain' at work - nice enough bloke !


----------



## rockyroller (7 Feb 2022)

huh? what? oh it's Monday? ugh, OK


----------



## oldwheels (7 Feb 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 630000


Somehow it reminds me of that berk Andy Stewart and the song A Scottish Soldier about a mercenary dieing of old age away from home.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Feb 2022)

Bloody cold on the way in - and it got colder as the ride went on. Started at -0.5°C and had dropped to -1°C by the time I got to work, but what a lovely morning for the start of the week. Two coffees & a large slice of chocolate cake into the shift with one more coffee & a slice of madeira cake to go.

It's also my stepmother's 70th birthday.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2022)

Chilly, breezy and hazy sunshine here chez Casa Reynard.

I am sat here watching the curling and editing some stuff. I didn't sleep well and feel rather cold, so I have a hot water bottle on my lap. Not of the feline variety this time - those are tucked up in their respective beds.

Luncheon will take place after the curling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2022)

I've just had a positive test result from the ONS. I'm positively antibodied up!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Did it take long to bake it ?


"Cause it took so long to bake it"


----------



## Speicher (7 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Bl***y indoor plants !
> I just drew back the curtains in our other room and a cactus made an attempt to escape . I caught it and it thanked me by injecting me with loads of needles ! If it was down to me the whole lot would be in the compost !



I really enjoy gardening, but always outdoors. Apart from the odd bunch of flowers, perhaps three in a decade. I do not have indoor plants. The amount of care they need is, imo, all out of proportion to their size.


----------



## Speicher (7 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> We've got four indoor plants, great fun looking after them, I'm currently trying out watering bulbs, they seem to make keeping them watered a lot easier.



Watering bulbs - are they the ones that do not need soil?


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Feb 2022)

Love houseplants!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2022)

Lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2022)

Ergh, Simba has just caught and eaten something in the cat run. Heard him pounce, then next minute chomp chomp. Juices around his 'chops' and dribbles down his maine. Wouldn't let him in. Just had to shut him in the conservatory and wipe the 'goo' off his fur.


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Watering bulbs - are they the ones that do not need soil?



no they're small globes with spouts, you fill them with water then put the spouts into the soil then the plant takes what it wants and all you have to do is refill when empty. There are different sizes available and they look like this


----------



## dave r (7 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Love houseplants!



My Spider Plant.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> "Cause it took so long to bake it"


DId you forget to switch the oven on ? I often do that !


----------



## biggs682 (7 Feb 2022)

Didn't I tell you


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> DId you forget to switch the oven on ? I often do that !


Yes, and worse still is that l'll never find the recipe again


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2022)

Urgh, I have lost the will to live... I've just spent the last hour and a bit arguing paperwork with the quack surgery as they keep fubaring mum's prescription after they changed her meds. All sorted now (I hope), but I did have to cart her over there for a quick check-up as they wouldn't make the necessary changes without that.

This calls for chocolate.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Feb 2022)

My domestic godliness, today, has risen to 11

Coffee machine descaled, (with the 2nd hand descaler saved in a jug to soak the shower head) 

Cars washed, tyre pressures and oil etc checked and washer fluid topped up. 

Oven cleaned, top to bottom, inside and out. 

Dog and grandson exercised. 

Dishwasher filled, buttons pressed, then emptied. 

I need a rest now!! 😂


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Urgh, I have lost the will to live... I've just spent the last hour and a bit arguing paperwork with the quack surgery as they keep fubaring mum's prescription after they changed her meds. All sorted now (I hope), but I did have to cart her over there for a quick check-up as they wouldn't make the necessary changes without that.
> 
> This calls for chocolate.



Nightmare. MIL was moved surgeries when she went into the Nursing Home and all the 'meds' issues started again - incompatibilities and what she can/can't tolerate - seems that bit was 'lost' between surgeries... I assume your mum can't keep up with what she's on, MIL has relied on others for 20 years to sort her's out.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Ergh, Simba has just caught and eaten something in the cat run. Heard him pounce, then next minute chomp chomp. Juices around his 'chops' and dribbles down his maine. Wouldn't let him in. Just had to shut him in the conservatory and wipe the 'goo' off his fur.


Was this 'something' crunchy? If so it was probably a snail - if not it was a slug. Either way, YUK!


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Was this 'something' crunchy? If so it was probably a snail - if not it was a slug. Either way, YUK!



I don't know.... he chomped that fast as he knew I'd try and stop him. Pulled a few funny faces eating it, so can't have been tasty ! Just waiting for him to chuck up


----------



## Speicher (7 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Urgh, I have lost the will to live... I've just spent the last hour and a bit arguing paperwork with the quack surgery as they keep fubaring mum's prescription after they changed her meds. All sorted now (I hope), but I did have to cart her over there for a quick check-up as they wouldn't make the necessary changes without that.
> 
> This calls for chocolate.


Long story short, I have lost count over the number of times that the surgery has seriously mucked up* my prescriptions. 😢 

One "mistake" made me seriously unwell for six months, and another mistake was not put right until I asked a Consultant to visit me at home. 

*other phrases are available to describe the situation when nobody thinks the patient might know what is going wrong.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Nightmare. MIL was moved surgeries when she went into the Nursing Home and all the 'meds' issues started again - incompatibilities and what she can/can't tolerate - seems that bit was 'lost' between surgeries... I assume your mum can't keep up with what she's on, MIL has relied on others for 20 years to sort her's out.



No, mum's as sharp as a button at 92. She's only on two meds for her BP, but it's muggins that does all the general running around. It's the old "you are far better at this than me" chestnut, and I seem to fall for it every time... 

Usually there's never an issue - the surgery are really good for the most part, but the change to her meds got lost in all the brouhaha when they were really pushing the Covid boosters, and they never updated the paperwork. The last prescription, one of the pharmacists just amended the slip by hand. This time I got the meds, but no slip... Aaaargh!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2022)

Oops ! I just counted my bikes and discovered I have more than I thought I had ! 

I'm not sure if I have still got a couple of cactus spikes left in my hand . Every now and then I get a jab from 2 places . The spikes are tiny but they flippin hurt !


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oops ! I just counted my bikes and discovered I have more than I thought I had !
> 
> I'm not sure if I have still got a couple of cactus spikes left in my hand . Every now and then I get a jab from 2 places . The spikes are tiny but they flippin hurt !



Sounds like you might well have spikes still in your hand - familiar from when I kept cactii. You may need to have a poke and prod with a pin to dig them out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2022)

I've had to put the light on because I couldn't see what I was doing.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Yes, and worse still is that l'll never find the recipe again


I tend to make up recipes but the problem is when I get something really good I cannot remember how I got there.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Nightmare. MIL was moved surgeries when she went into the Nursing Home and all the 'meds' issues started again - incompatibilities and what she can/can't tolerate - seems that bit was 'lost' between surgeries... I assume your mum can't keep up with what she's on, MIL has relied on others for 20 years to sort her's out.


My late wife had a load of meds. Up to 14 different ones per day which I had to keep track of, administer and reorder.
I read the blurb which comes in every packet and a surprising number of things prescribed said in large letters " Do not take this medication if you have Parkinson's". I had a never ending argument with the medical profession about such issues.


----------



## Cathryn (7 Feb 2022)

I had an afternoon tea kit sent to me this weekend and had some clotted cream left over (but no scone). So I tried toast with jam and clotted cream. Can confirm t'is delicious.

I suspect it won't taste as nice on the way back up at Running Club's track session at 7pm.


----------



## Hebe (7 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oops ! I just counted my bikes and discovered I have more than I thought I had !


Many more?


----------



## Hebe (7 Feb 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I had an afternoon tea kit sent to me this weekend and had some clotted cream left over (but no scone). So I tried toast with jam and clotted cream. Can confirm t'is delicious.


This has taken me right back to warm treacle tart with clotted cream in a Lacock cafe just before covid.  Thank you.

Just think how much more energy you’ll have available for your running.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Feb 2022)

Managed to get out for a walk before the rain got too heavy and getting a bit further each time on forestry tracks. Partly the idea is to check the surface to see if suitable for my trike wheels and more particularly a low slung rear mech. I did cycle with my Bike Friday and even the Brompton on some pretty rough places without problem but having 3 wheels is different from one track on an upright.
Decided that my hot water problem was probably a failing immerser so phoned a plumber at lunch time. He arrived at just before 5o'clock and fiddled about and reset the thermostat which seems to have moved even tho' nobody has been near it. Normally you may be suspicious of someone being able to come so quickly but he is local and is not above looking after the ancients who he knows have been here a long time. He will be back at lunch time tomorrow to check by which time there should be an improvement we hope.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oops ! I just counted my bikes and discovered I have more than I thought I had !
> 
> I'm not sure if I have still got a couple of cactus spikes left in my hand . Every now and then I get a jab from 2 places . The spikes are tiny but they flippin hurt !


good luck. I got a splinter a cpl months ago under a fingernail cuticle. completely invisible, only a raised bump just under the cuticle. the nail was growing deformed w/ an indent at the spot of the splinter. the little bugger finally wiggled it's way to the opening so I could grab it w/ tweezers. so happy!


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2022)

I have just lit the fire. Lexi has taken up her position in the log bucket. Daft cat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2022)

Team GB's Olympic hopes are on the slide.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Team GB's Olympic hopes are on the slide.



It's a slippery slope, isn't it?


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2022)

Anyways, almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2022)

Oh, and mustn't forget to put some bids in on the 'bay.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's a slippery slope, isn't it?


Downhill mostly.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 18¾ hours ago, Vodafone were going to be calling me in 5 minutes...


Not wishing to knock your hopes, but I've been waiting since 2004, for them to phone.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2022)

Cats have been fed. I've just put some spaghetti on to cook to go with the sauce I've got simmering away in another pan.

If anyone can smell a massive blast of garlic, that'll be me.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Feb 2022)

Hebe said:


> Many more?


I think I am a third up on what I thought I had .


----------



## slowmotion (7 Feb 2022)

I learned today that Herb Alpert played trumpet on UB40's "Rat In Mi Kitchen".

Well I never!


----------



## Hebe (7 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think I am a third up on what I thought I had .


So 4 rather than 3


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2022)

Ah, that was lovely... Spaghetti with a mushroom, garlic and cream sauce.

Am all set for social distancing.


----------



## Reynard (7 Feb 2022)

Waheyyy, the September 85 copy of Short Circuit and the three race programmes from 87 / 88 (Castle Combe, Oulton, Silverstone) are all mine.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Feb 2022)

I'm having a nurly night. Please to be keeping down the noise.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Feb 2022)

Winter Olympics? Crikey, I'm watching most of it in utter trepidation.
And that's just the curling.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm having a nurly night. Please to be keeping down the noise.


Don't let your imagination run riot whilst asleep.
You never know where it'll take you!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep... But he was always saying "Jim, I'm a doctor not a moon shuttle conductor" or "I'm a doctor, not an engineer" or whatever.
> 
> I've sort of borrowed it.



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MULMbqQ9LJ8


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2022)

Oh yes, forgot to say, I put my green wheelie bin out for collection. Green bin collections are resuming this week in this neck of the woods after a two-month suspension of services due to Covid.

I've put the green bin recycling team's xmas box out as well. Better late than never - they deserve it.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2022)

Right, time to put the writing away and head off to the Land of Nod.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2022)

Dark and grey outside
Starting to need a shave hope the cat's back soon with some cream


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2022)

First cuppa went down well
The sky is changing colour slowly 
Pesky cat has spread his tuna breakfast around the kitchen


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2022)

Hebe said:


> So 4 rather than 3


A few more than that !


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2022)

A question... 
Did we ever decide what was the best tea? I need a change from what I presently imbibe. 
No Earl Grey or Lapsang Goujon suggestions, please. 
Needs to be strong, in a bag but no string is necessary.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2022)

Morning. It is grey here but dry .
I need to have a look in my garage for some tools today , whilst I am there I will do a recount as I think I may have missed a frame . 
It becomes difficult counting once above 2 .


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2022)

My wife happened to mention my watch collection the other night .  I feel a bit like the character Alun Armstrong played in New Tricks.
Anyway I just thought I would look to see what they were going for on the bay . I was pleasantly surprised . I looked up Hefik . I got one in a collection of 3 watches . It is a 9ct gold long service presentation watch from a company from Birmingham . I saw that there were a couple on the bay for around £250. Not bad as I paid a fraction of that for all 3.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2022)

A brightish start and not so misty in the distance but forecast is still dire for the rest of the day.
No immediate end in sight and I have to arrange a trip to Oban in a couple of weeks time. Not booked any boats yet as I want a reasonable chance of getting there and back without having to do the Lochaline run which tourists and most of the settlers think is wonderful.
A long tedious run IMO as being mostly single track you cannot look at the scenery if you want to stay on the road. There is also a long steep hill which is no problem in a car but my vans used to struggle fully loaded to stay above 1st gear. A friend who has a large artic said he was going uphill fully freighted and doing 4.3 gallons per mile. Yes gallons per mile.
Yesterday on the Glengorm Castle road I saw the effect of not paying attention. A farm pickup had obviously rolled over off the road as there is no room for error and a frost may not have helped.
I have hot water on tap again. Amazing how something now taken for granted used to be a luxury when I was young.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Feb 2022)

Sunny and dare I say it, almost warm!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Feb 2022)

Negative LFT. Cycling to visit friends in adjoining counties for a pub lunch and catch up.


----------



## cookiemonster (8 Feb 2022)

Well it's all kicking off here in Honkers.

Huge increase in Omicron cases and a Gov that has no idea what to do. The Zero Covid ideaology policy is now up a certain creek but they were warned that this was bound to fail.

This is not going to end well I fear. I was out on the bike today and I've never seen the roads so quiet. So there's an upside.


----------



## cookiemonster (8 Feb 2022)

Two men, one large table, two small ……..


----------



## Illaveago (8 Feb 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 630181
> 
> 
> Two men, one large table, two small ……..


"Pass the sugar !"

"What?".


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Feb 2022)

Spring is well underway , the sun is doing its bit , the grass in the horse fields is showing signs of new growth and my hounds are busy snoozing in the rays 





To be fair they have been outside for a while , busily trying to dig up moles .....and failing miserably !


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 630181
> 
> 
> Two men, one large table, two small ……..



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMkPIW22bq4


----------



## mistyoptic (8 Feb 2022)

Just back from the physio. Time for a


----------



## mybike (8 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> "Pass the sugar !"
> 
> "What?".


"You've got tender eyes as well."


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2022)

Another office cake thanks to it being somebody's last day before they move to London working.

And I am now officially in my late 50's.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2022)

Grey, blustery and very mild here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, but my get-up-and-go has gotten up and buggered off. Can you all possibly look for it?

Have spent the morning writing. Oh, and I've filled up one of the fruit bowls with a bag of pears.

Just watching a bit of pre-prandial ice hockey.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A question...
> Did we ever decide what was the best tea? I need a change from what I presently imbibe.
> No Earl Grey or Lapsang Goujon suggestions, please.
> Needs to be strong, in a bag but no string is necessary.



Lapsang Souchong tastes like the bottom of an ashtray. Bleurgh. My dad used to drink that stuff - and was a smoker, so yeah.

Earl Grey is ok, but I prefer it as a loose leaf, blended with other teas, as the bergamot can be overpowering.

I'd say English Breakfast might do it - tends to be a good, robust, malty brew with a good depth of flavour. Though there are variations on a theme when it comes to English Breakfast, so try a few and see what you like.

For some reason, Typhoo also springs to mind, as it's broadly similar to English Breakfast.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Another office cake thanks to it being somebody's last day before they move to London working.
> 
> And I am now officially in my late 50's.



Is it your cake day @Jenkins ?


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Is it your cake day @Jenkins ?


🎂🎂 🥳🥳

(The latter will have to wait until Friday)


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> 🎂🎂 🥳🥳
> 
> (The latter will have to wait until Friday)



In that case, Happy Cake Day old bean 

Lots of  from me and the furry girls xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lapsang Souchong tastes like the bottom of an ashtray. Bleurgh. My dad used to drink that stuff - and was a smoker, so yeah.
> 
> Earl Grey is ok, but I prefer it as a loose leaf, blended with other teas, as the bergamot can be overpowering.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of giving English Breakfast tea another go.. I had some a while ago and it had had too much milk put in it. Bleurgh!!) That kinda put me off it.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2022)

I have a meeting at work on Friday to reduce my days. 10 days a month down to 8 sounds good to me 😁


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I was thinking of giving English Breakfast tea another go.. I had some a while ago and it had had too much milk put in it. Bleurgh!!) That kinda put me off it.



You need to let it steep for about 5 minutes to get the full *oopmh*


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2022)

Our office move imminent. Came in this morning to find my colleague's desk full of boxes to be disposed of, and the office a right tip/trip hazard. The Marketing Team had been clearing out yesterday. We cleared my colleagues desk, and I managed to trip over some banners.  - I am pretty clumsy anyway.

We're hopefully able to move late this afternoon, so we're about to go and check if we've got our desk's sorted 3 floors down. Marketing are back in tomorrow, so we're best laying claim to our stuff and moving it out before anything gets 'bagsied'. We've 'found' some new keyboards and mice, so we are nabbing them, leaving the 'old ones', I'm grabbing the coffee machine as I'm the only one that uses it, and we've grabbed an extra monitor for my colleague that's been left behind.  I've also grabbed an oil filled radiator, so I can dry my cycling kit.

Snooze you loose !


----------



## DCLane (8 Feb 2022)

@fossyant - you're not suggesting that Marketing pinches things


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2022)

Coronation chicken sandwich, a pear, a banana and two


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> You need to let it steep for about 5 minutes to get the full *oopmh*


5 min minimum.. I like it strong 💪


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 5 min minimum.. I like it strong 💪



I find 5 mins is the sweet spot. Nice and robust without stripping the skin off my tongue with the tannins...


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2022)

Anyways, off to go and hit some logs with an axe. I'm clean out of split logs.


----------



## Hebe (8 Feb 2022)

Hebe jr has caught my cold. Tonight we should get her cycling signed off for her bronze D of E.


----------



## DCLane (8 Feb 2022)

Off to Derby velodrome for track racing with son no. 2. 

I'm aiming not to die


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2022)

Ouf, that was a good workout. That'll keep the heating happy for a little while.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Another office cake thanks to it being somebody's last day before they move to London working.
> 
> And I am now officially in my late 50's.


office didn't make you a birthday cake? can't have too much cake!


----------



## mistyoptic (8 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I was thinking of giving English Breakfast tea another go.. I had some a while ago and it had had too much milk put in it. Bleurgh!!) That kinda put me off it.


Too much milk in tea is a hanging offence IMO


----------



## Ripple (8 Feb 2022)

Bought a gym membership. Been there in the morning and really liked it.  
Will go again today but a bit later - the app of the gym shows that it's full now.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I was thinking of giving English Breakfast tea another go.. I had some a while ago and it had had too much milk put in it. Bleurgh!!) That kinda put me off it.


I never put milk or sugar in tea nowadays. Some would criticise the strength I prefer as being too weak.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I never put milk or sugar in tea nowadays. Some would criticise the strength I prefer as being too weak.


A tiny bit of milk for me.. No sugar. 
Black coffee, though, no sugar either.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2022)

The motorhomes and campers have fled from the main car park or perhaps chased off. The Harbour Building which is for the use of pontoon yachties has been having unauthorised use in the evenings by people who have not paid to use it.
The marina is really just a floating caravan park with electric hook up points and piped water as well as a lead for tv but obviously has to be paid for. I wonder how many of them even know where their anchor is if they even have one.
A far cry from the days when we put down our own moorings free of charge and anchored when away from base. We launched our boats and dinghies from the beach free of restriction. Now you have to pay. Money rules everywhere.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Feb 2022)

I lived and worked in The peoples republic of China some years ago and l became addicted to Chinese tea. Used to go to tea house and was treated to the sight and taste of green tea made for me as l watched. No milk, sugar or any other sacrilegious substance was added to the delicious and addictive liquid !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A tiny bit of milk for me.. No sugar.
> Black coffee, though, no sugar either.


Correct on both!


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2022)

I have a 

English Breakfast, brewed for 5 mins, with a tiny dab of sugar and some milk.

If I'm drinking leaf tea, then it's milk but no sugar, as I don't brew that quite as punchy.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Feb 2022)

Ripple said:


> the app of the gym shows that it's full now.


that's cool! I started going again after 2? years due to covid. it's been interesting. I go at lunchtime. it's a ghost town at that time


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2022)

Office move complete. I have the coffee machine


----------



## Ripple (8 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> that's cool! I started going again after 2? years due to covid. it's been interesting. I go at lunchtime. it's a ghost town at that time



I'll be back to work on Monday next week so I have a few days left to go when I want to get my fat a**e muscles to get used to it.


----------



## dave r (8 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I never put milk or sugar in tea nowadays. Some would criticise the strength I prefer as being too weak.



Same as me, coffee and tea black no sugar. Sadly I can't drink green tea, It turns me into sir P a lot.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> that's cool! I started going again after 2? years due to covid. it's been interesting. I go at lunchtime. it's a ghost town at that time


Phew, just did a double-take , l read 2? as 22


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Office move complete. I have the coffee machine


RESULT !


----------



## tyred (8 Feb 2022)

I've run out of pickled onions.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> I've run out of pickled onions.


I've got some rollmops. They are a useful source of pickled onions, admittedly with a bit less chewing. And, if you eat the wooden stick that stops them unrolling themselves in the jar, they're probably also a surprise source of fibre.

In fact, I've got quite a few rollmops.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2022)

They've messed around with the locker room again 
Just a few days after they get the clothes dryer PAT tested and put back in place, they go and rearrange the layout for better 'privacy' making the plug sockets inaccessible and not leaving a gap for the dryer to go in . Perhaps if they stopped it being used as a shortcut from one side of the building to the other there would be less problems with privacy 
Added to which my locker is now on the wonk and wobbles from side to side having been put where a wall was knocked down to form part of the extended room.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2022)

Here's a little something for those that have enjoyed a nice & mild day today. This is from the 8th February last year when I popped out for a little walk to get some rolls for my birthday bacon rolls...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Here's a little something for those that have enjoyed a nice & mild day today. This is from the 8th February last year when I popped out for a little walk to get some rolls for my birthday bacon rolls...
> View attachment 630241
> View attachment 630243


Does that mean it's your bacon day? Many happy rasher turns!


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2022)

I am very full of home made chicken korma, basmati rice and roasted sweet potatoes and peppers.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Here's a little something for those that have enjoyed a nice & mild day today. This is from the 8th February last year when I popped out for a little walk to get some rolls for my birthday bacon rolls...
> View attachment 630241
> View attachment 630243



I had a memory crop up on my Book of Faces that last year on this day, I went for a very snowy dog walk with a friend.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Feb 2022)

This was a pic from this week 4 years ago.. A rather tough and chilly ride around the Peak District up Cavedale...


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> office didn't make you a birthday cake? can't have too much cake!


On Monday there were two cakes from someone else's birthday, Tuesday was the cake from the chap leaving to work in London AND there was also more cake at my stepmother's 70th birthday meal on Monday so I think I am at peak cake currently. Something savoury instead (sausage rolls?) wouldn't go amiss on Wednesday.


----------



## Salad Dodger (8 Feb 2022)

I received a certificate today, from the Lord Lieutenant of Kent. Who is a lady, even though her title is Lord Lieutenant. (How does that work?)

It is the Queen's Award for Volunteering, as we lead social walks to combat isolation in the elderly, and encourage physical activity.
It was a nice ceremony, with drinks and some very nice nibbles afterwards.

EDIT: Mrs Salad also got the award, too, for the same reason.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Feb 2022)

I've joined a photography club this evening.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Office move complete. I have the coffee machine


Tomorrow somebody will break a keyboard. You'll wish you had taken the old ones as spares then!


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2022)

Happy Birthday @Jenkins-many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Reynard (8 Feb 2022)

Sat here with a  and watching the re-run of the Luge.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Feb 2022)

Have to go to a Parks and Recreation meeting now, about a park for my vicinity. Got up to about 2C today, a heat wave!


----------



## DCLane (8 Feb 2022)

Back from track racing - I didn't die, didn't come last but am way off the pace currently. As evidenced by being lapped in one race by someone I'm usually pretty close to in terms of pace.

Fitness work needed, then pace will come.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> Back from track racing - I didn't die, didn't come last but am way off the pace currently. As evidenced by being lapped in one race by someone I'm usually pretty close to in terms of pace.
> 
> Fitness work needed, then pace will come.


Congrats on not dying! Apart from a couple of goes on a grass track I never had the nerve to even try track cycling.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Tomorrow somebody will break a keyboard. You'll wish you had taken the old ones as spares then!



We know where there is a stash.


----------



## DCLane (9 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Congrats on not dying! Apart from a couple of goes on a grass track I never had the nerve to even try track cycling.


Give it a go. Basically it's sloped grasstrack on slicks. Indoor is steeper-banked than outdoor.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A question...
> Did we ever decide what was the best tea? I need a change from what I presently imbibe.
> No Earl Grey or Lapsang Goujon suggestions, please.
> Needs to be strong, in a bag but no string is necessary.


Yorkshire tea de caf gets my vote


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2022)

A bit lighter this morning
Dry with a breaze
Hump day


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yorkshire tea de caf gets my vote


Currently sat with a big mug of the normal one. I’m trying to cut down on caffeine again as I’m sure it gives me headaches and makes sleep even harder than normal. Might look and see if I can see it in the supermarket.


----------



## tyred (9 Feb 2022)

Wind and rain again.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2022)

First cuppa of yorkshire de caf went down well
Cat has done another creative spread the tuna around his bowl piece of art


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2022)

Morning .
What have I done ? 
Please confirm action ! 
Have I launched a nuclear missile by mistake ! 
Look what these dancing pages can lead to !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Feb 2022)

In other news the Pogs are in the Frond.
They aren't doing anything , just gathering thinking of what to do next .


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2022)

It's ♻ Bin day today.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2022)

@biggs682 & @Mo1959 I used to be a Yorkshire Tea drinker, caff, but went off it.. 
Does the de-caff taste the same or is it like other things that have had the fun taken out of them?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> @biggs682 & @Mo1959 I used to be a Yorkshire Tea drinker, caff, but went off it..
> Does the de-caff taste the same or is it like other things that have had the fun taken out of them?


I can't tell the difference in all fairness


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2022)

Five pigeons strutting our back garden no make that 6


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2022)

Cycled to work in dry weather again. That makes three days in a row.

If things carry on like this I may have to consider washing the bike.


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Cycled to work in dry weather again. That makes three days in a row.
> 
> If things carry on like this I may have to consider _*washing the bike.*_






View: https://media.giphy.com/media/Nm8ZPAGOwZUQM/giphy.gif


----------



## oldwheels (9 Feb 2022)

Dry and the sun is currently shining in my front window. 
Calmac are putting out warnings of disruption tho' and hail showers are forecast.
Went down to the local Calmac office and booked return trip in a couple of weeks for an appointment in Oban. I am planning to travel 2 days before the actual appointment just to make sure I get there in time. Good job I have family over there I can stay with.
The office has clearly marked a one way system but I had to fight my way out the exit as tourists were determined that did not apply to them. Surprising number of tourists wandering around despite the weather.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2022)

Just been told my 'desk' won't be ready until tomorrow lunch, so been advised not to come into the office tomorrow (I have a sit/stand desk). Good job we moved as the other Team is in the old office clearing out today. The colleague organising the moves just said 'I turned a blind eye to the H&S when you moved down - you aren't supposed to move anything - I just chucked a box on my chair, popped the monitors and docking station on top, and wheeled the lot down via the lift to my new desk. Then went back for the desk pedestal - far quicker than labeling everything up, and hoping the "moving team" shift it.


----------



## DCLane (9 Feb 2022)

@fossyant - I did that when we moved campus sites; put everything into my car long before the 'official' movers collected peoples' boxes, stored them, lost them, re-found them, lost them again, and eventually delivered the last few ten months after we were supposed to move.

I've moved desks/offices a couple of times and just take the stuff round on a wheeled crate I have. Much easier.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 630181
> 
> 
> Two men, one large table, two small ……..



New series of celebrity dinner date?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2022)

A nice four hour ride, meeting friends for a pub lunch yesterday . Warmth from sun was lovely.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> @fossyant - I did that when we moved campus sites; put everything into my car long before the 'official' movers collected peoples' boxes, stored them, lost them, re-found them, lost them again, and eventually delivered the last few ten months after we were supposed to move.
> 
> I've moved desks/offices a couple of times and just take the stuff round on a wheeled crate I have. Much easier.



When we moved in (old building into a brand new one), all my 'stuff' went missing for weeks - along with other staff's gear - at least I had my laptop. Last time I moved offices, I just wheeled my stuff upstairs. I believe the office Marketing are moving into is a right mess !


----------



## DCLane (9 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> I believe the office Marketing are moving into is a right mess !



They're clearly not very good at marketing then 

If it was me I'd have got the best office, made sure it was pristine, moved and half-inched your coffee machine long before you'd realised it'd gone. Not that I ever use one. 

You'd have to come into the marketing office for a coffee, where I'd take the opportunity to 're-educate' you on the absolute supremacy of marketing, rather than any other profession


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> They're clearly not very good at marketing then
> 
> If it was me I'd have got the best office, made sure it was pristine, moved and half-inched your coffee machine long before you'd realised it'd gone. Not that I ever use one.
> 
> You'd have to come into the marketing office for a coffee, where I'd take the opportunity to 're-educate' you on the absolute supremacy of marketing, rather than any other profession



And being an accountant, I'd just itch my chin, and fall over laughing. PS they are all kids in our Marketing Team - I won't miss the state they leave the kitchen in. We're more 'mature' in the new office (aka old).


----------



## DCLane (9 Feb 2022)

@fossyant - "Marketing and innovation produce results; all the rest are costs. Marketing is the distinguishing, unique function of the business." Peter Drucker 😊

My Dad was an accountant and wanted me to follow him into the profession. Coming from a business background and post-graduate education sideways into marketing I've taught and done finance, but prefer what I do now. It's more fun than a pile of spreadsheets and discounted investment appraisal calculations.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> @fossyant - "Marketing and innovation produce results; all the rest are costs. Marketing is the distinguishing, unique function of the business." Peter Drucker 😊
> 
> My Dad was an accountant and wanted me to follow him into the profession. Coming from a business background and post-graduate education sideways into marketing I've taught and done finance, but prefer what I do now. It's more fun than a pile of spreadsheets and discounted investment appraisal calculations.



I couldn't agree more. Owning a bike shop doesn't pay much though, and I seem to be quite good at my job. I'd still prefer a bike shop !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> You'd have to come into the marketing office for a coffee, where I'd take the opportunity to 're-educate' you on the absolute supremacy of marketing, rather than any other profession



Plus the coffee would have tasted shoot, and not as advertised.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Plus the coffee would have tasted shoot, and not as advertised.


Coming from advertising originally, I can tell you the marketing folk seem to always have bad coffee.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2022)

Marketing coffee - shoot, not as advertised
Accountants coffee - shoot, cheap as possible
Engineers coffee - shoot, went cold whilst they argued over whether milk first was best


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Marketing coffee - shoot, not as advertised
> Accountants coffee - shoot, cheap as possible
> Engineers coffee - shoot, went cold whilst they argued over whether milk first was best



This set me wondering what the equivalent in my own field is:

Social Workers coffee: Shoot, but they will listen to you while you explain _exactly _how you feel about it.

Occupational Therapists coffee: Make it yourself and we'll give you feedback.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2022)

Chemists coffee - shoot, there’s a funny taste to it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2022)

Biologists coffee - shoot, there’s something floating in it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2022)

Postman coffee - shoot, it’s all second class these days.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Feb 2022)

Civil Service coffee - fill out half a dozen forms, scan & submit them online and someone will send you the approval to go and make your own coffee a couple of days later.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Feb 2022)

A bit of a grey day this morning. One slice of left over chocolate cake had been left out in the office overnight and was slowly drying out. Despite my best intentions, it became elevensies.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2022)

Mild and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

I am having a kitchen day today. The fruit bowls have been re-stocked, I peeled the meat from the carcass of the cooked chicken I bought the other day, and de-boned the pork chops. All of those bones, plus the jelly that was in the bottom of the bag the chicken came in is now in a pan with a couple of carrots, an onion, a couple of celery sticks, some garlic, a bay leaf, thyme, rosemary and peppercorns and simmering away to make stock. The house smells lovely. 

More kitchening to be done after luncheon. May also do some writing as well.

Almost time for said luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2022)

Motor racing photographer's coffee: bugger, that escaped car just skittled the cup.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2022)

Truckers coffee: 30p in the slot and warm brown fluid No. 32 oozes out. 
On a good day, a plastic cup drops down first..


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2022)

Lovely 3½ mile walk with granddaughter and pooch across the Washlands. 
🐶


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2022)

Been for a quick 20 miler round the lanes at lunch. Says something when your 'previously clean' road bike was dirtier than the MTB next to me at the traffic lights !


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2022)

Home crumble finished


----------



## oldwheels (9 Feb 2022)

Sleet stayed off so went for a walk to check out another forestry road for the trike.
This is 8 miles away from home but the ones nearby are covered in large sharp stones which would cause havoc with my tyres. The Loch Frisa route used to be a handy circular 20 miles with part forestry and part main road. You did at one point have to fight your way through the sea eagle self appointed police and on one occasion I stopped after being followed by a car for a couple of miles and threatened to accidentally chuck a rock through his windscreen if he did not f---k off. He took the hint.
On another occasion they threatened to call the police as the local plod was a cyclist and at that point not in uniform. This happen to him several times in various places. He did sometimes do a patrol round that area in uniform on his police issue bike.
The road I checked out is good but needs a few dry days as it has a gloopy sticky surface when wet and would probably clog up my mudguards as well as cover the drive train in wet muck.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> On Monday there were two cakes from someone else's birthday, Tuesday was the cake from the chap leaving to work in London AND there was also more cake at my stepmother's 70th birthday meal on Monday so I think I am at peak cake currently. Something savoury instead (sausage rolls?) wouldn't go amiss on Wednesday.


oh yeah sign me up for that!


----------



## rockyroller (9 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Phew, just did a double-take , l read 2? as 22


hehe no. might feel like that tho! hard to keep track of the years, the past cpl of years


----------



## rockyroller (9 Feb 2022)

Ripple said:


> I'll be back to work on Monday next week so I have a few days left to go when I want to get my fat a**e muscles to get used to it.


I found a quiet circuit of about 13 machines that no one seems to use at lunchtime. I do 2 sets of about 15 reps at each station (I would rather do 3 sets of 10 but I don't have the time). in August I started w/ very light weights just to get my ligaments & muscles accustomed to moving again. went every day (during the week). in & out w/ only about 20minutes on the circuit. built up the weights & now doing the weight training M W F & fast walking on an inclined treadmill on Tues & Thurs. occasionally I throw in a Saturday & do an hour on the treadmill or a stationary bike. don't wanna hurt nuthin'! ;-)


----------



## rockyroller (9 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Home crumble finished


blueberry? apple? sugar & cinnamon on top?


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2022)

Had a sandwich with the last of the coronation chicken, an orange, half an avocado and two 

Just having a bit of bum park time before tootling back to the kitchen.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2022)

It's just been noted the coffee machine has 'gone' - given I was the only user of it ! We shall see...


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Feb 2022)

I've just cut my hair. Long, this time. 6mm all over. 
In Spring it'll be 1,2 or 3 mm depending on my mood.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> blueberry? apple? sugar & cinnamon on top?


Plain apple


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2022)

Just ordered this cycling cap


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Feb 2022)

Didn't they have any more colourful ones? 😁


----------



## DCLane (9 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> It's just been noted the coffee machine has 'gone' - given I was the only user of it ! We shall see...



Marking will have 'acquired' it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Didn't they have any more colourful ones? 😁



No, just this shy and retiring one. It will help with peripheral vision


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> Marking will have 'acquired' it



We shall see, given it will collect dust if they take it.


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2022)

Kitchening done, other than sorting out some sprouts to go alongside tonight's supper and throwing some tatties in the oven.

Included in this afternoon's endeavours is a nice batch of Filet Americain made from some of the steak mince.

Now have a  and am watching the pairs luge.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Feb 2022)

Daughter recently made the hot dogs wrapped in pretzel dough, which I think I may have mentioned on CC. I ate mine too quickly to take a photo. but she promised me a photo of hers. anyway, they were good


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2022)

Am a bit stuffed... Lamb chops, roasties, sprouts and tzatziki.


----------



## Hebe (9 Feb 2022)

Glass of cold milk, shortbread biscuits, KT Tunstall chord songbook, my guitar and an empty house for a few minutes.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just ordered this cycling cap
> 
> View attachment 630329


I have this one from what I suspect to be the same supplier


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Daughter recently made the hot dogs wrapped in pretzel dough, which I think I may have mentioned on CC. I ate mine too quickly to take a photo. but she promised me a photo of hers. anyway, they were good


Couldn't she make you a few more hot dogs, it's not as though you'd enjoy eating the photo she'll be sending.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2022)

Black bin is kerbside
Didn't realise how making ice cream was so complicated
Downhill to the weekend


----------



## Reynard (9 Feb 2022)

MOTD and a


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Feb 2022)

Momentus events have unfolded today:

'Rebekah Vardy was not referring to Coleen Rooney when she called someone an expletive in a message to her agent, a court has heard'.

I hope tomorrow is just as enthralling. Nunight all.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

Currently watching the snowboard half pipe. My prevalent thought is... OUCH


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Feb 2022)

Morning!


----------



## classic33 (10 Feb 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Morning!


Owdo

Morning! T'is nearly afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

Right, I'm going to curl up in bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2022)

Dark and dry outside 
No frost 
I hope my password will work on my ordering system as it wouldn't late yesterday afternoon .


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2022)

First cuppa went down well
cat has decorated around his bowl again
First e mail answered rest can wait


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Feb 2022)

Just back from walking with my dogs, very still morning ,pale blue sky and a rosy glow just appearing above the forest. It is going to be a warm sunny day ( fingers crossed ) .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2022)

Morning.
I'm not where you think I am ! 
We went to see Wallish Darren yesterday ! He was fine .

Oh! When I was filling up my car a chap commented saying that my car looked beautiful ! . It made me feel happy .


----------



## tyred (10 Feb 2022)

My Casio watch has decided to reset itself back to midnight, 1/1/96 for reasons unknown


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> My Casio watch has decided to reset itself back to midnight, 1/1/96 for reasons unknown


Make sure you have not time travelled. Check the family photos make sure no one fading away. 😁


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Feb 2022)

A packet of nice sausages in the fridge need to be buttyfied and joined with a hot brew.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2022)

Oops! I'm being tidied up !


----------



## tyred (10 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Make sure you have not time travelled. Check the family photos make sure no one fading away. 😁


My VCR has just chewed up my Spice Girls video and my mobile phone is too big to fit in my pocket...


----------



## oldwheels (10 Feb 2022)

Another cold damp miserable day and the morning ferries have been cancelled.
Looking at the long term forecast my trip off is looking doubtful but that could change.
I hate winter.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2022)

Ferry booked for the boss 
Wish it was for me & swmbo


----------



## southcoast (10 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I'm not where you think I am !
> We went to see Wallish Darren yesterday ! He was fine .
> 
> Oh! When I was filling up my car a chap commented saying that my car looked beautiful ! . It made me feel happy .



Still driving the Austin Cambridge ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I'm not where you think I am !
> We went to see Wallish Darren yesterday ! He was fine .
> 
> Oh! When I was filling up my car a chap commented saying that my car looked beautiful ! . It made me feel happy .





biggs682 said:


> Ferry booked for the boss
> Wish it was for me & swmbo


Where's the boss going ?


----------



## rockyroller (10 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Currently watching the snowboard half pipe. My prevalent thought is... OUCH


trying to remember the moves Shaun White executed. looked like a lot of twists & flips. how do the judges see everything w/o an instant slo-mo reply?


----------



## rockyroller (10 Feb 2022)

cats went out this morning for the 1st time in weeks, maybe a cpl of months?


----------



## rockyroller (10 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> A packet of nice sausages in the fridge need to be buttyfied and joined with a hot brew.


for breakfast, had some frozen turkey sausage w/ Kashi blueberry waffles. but we're out of maple syrup ;-(


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Where's the boss going ?


Only Isle of Wight for work stuff


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2022)

southcoast said:


> Still driving the Austin Cambridge ?



I remember them.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I remember them.


Pretty sure we had one too.


----------



## dave r (10 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Pretty sure we had one too.



I'm sure one of our neighbours had one when I was a kid, my Dad rode mopeds and scooters before buying an Isetta three wheeler.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Feb 2022)

I think my car looks like a Jaguar XE.
Well it did the last time I saw it .


----------



## mybike (10 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I lived and worked in The peoples republic of China some years ago and l became addicted to Chinese tea. Used to go to tea house and was treated to the sight and taste of green tea made for me as l watched. No milk, sugar or any other sacrilegious substance was added to the delicious and addictive liquid !



I go for gunpowder.

It's the way the leaves unfurl that gets me.


----------



## mybike (10 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Five pigeons strutting our back garden no make that 6


That'd annoy Cassie


----------



## mybike (10 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> A bit of a grey day this morning. One slice of left over chocolate cake had been left out in the office overnight and was slowly drying out. Despite my best intentions, it became elevensies.



You're a hero.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

A little bit nippy here chez Casa Reynard, with a breeze and a lot of high cloud.

I have spent the morning writing and watching the curling. There's something weirdly addictive about curling, but then maybe that's the engineer in me. I like snooker for much the same reason.

Will be making a fruit crumble later.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Make sure you have not time travelled. Check the family photos make sure no one fading away. 😁



As long as he doesn't end up in my story - which *does* involve time travel...


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> As long as he doesn't end up in my story - which *does* involve time travel...


Mine revolves around a parallel universe.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> trying to remember the moves Shaun White executed. looked like a lot of twists & flips. how do the judges see everything w/o an instant slo-mo reply?



I was thinking more about the guys and girls who got it wrong and ended up face planting at the bottom of the pipe...


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

southcoast said:


> Still driving the Austin Cambridge ?



Did you know (nerd alert!) that the ADO project name for the Mini was the Austin Newmarket?

The reason - they were trying to reach out to a new market of people who would otherwise bought a bubble car. And they were right. The Mini pretty well much killed off the bubble car in the UK.

My Mini is a Morris, but that's not entirely relevant LOL.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Mine revolves around a parallel universe.



Is it the one where Spock is evil and has a beard?


----------



## oldwheels (10 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I remember them.


I had one and stupidly sold it when I got a company car as it had a number plate 800 DVD or it may have been the other way round DVD800. Probably worth a bob or two nowadays.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

Anyways, luncheon calls.


----------



## pawl (10 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm sure one of our neighbours had one when I was a kid, my Dad rode mopeds and scooters before buying an Isetta three wheeler.




I had a Bond three wheeler which I could drive on my m/c licence as it had no reverse.Covered a few thousand miles in it It was interesting backing out oh a space as it had to be pushed especially if it was on an upward slope Fortunately it was very light.


----------



## gbb (10 Feb 2022)

Having served 10 years with my current employer, i've just been awarded..
A weeks Holiday to my annual entitlement (this year only sadly ) I could have elected a weeks pay, i prefer the time off.
£250 shopping vouchers
A bottle of Moet Champagne

A very generous gesture to be fair.


----------



## mybike (10 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just ordered this cycling cap
> 
> View attachment 630329


Suits you.


----------



## mybike (10 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Just back from walking with my dogs, very still morning ,pale blue sky and a rosy glow just appearing above the forest. It is going to be a warm sunny day ( fingers crossed ) .



Yes, at least sunny. Warm if you're in the conservatory.


----------



## mybike (10 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Mine revolves around a parallel universe.



If it's parallel how can it revolve?


----------



## mybike (10 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Did you know (nerd alert!) that the ADO project name for the Mini was the Austin Newmarket?
> 
> The reason - they were trying to reach out to a new market of people who would otherwise bought a bubble car. And they were right. The Mini pretty well much killed off the bubble car in the UK.
> 
> My Mini is a Morris, but that's not entirely relevant LOL.



Mine was a Morris, an estate - the version without the wood.


----------



## mybike (10 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Is it the one where Spock is evil and has a beard?



No one who has a beard can be completely evil.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> I had a Bond three wheeler which I could drive on my m/c licence as it had no reverse.Covered a few thousand miles in it It was interesting backing out oh a space as it had to be pushed especially if it was on an upward slope Fortunately it was very light.


I had one of those as well. Brakes were pretty useless in the rain. You had to lift the bonnet to kick start as it was a motorbike engine I think but cannot remember the capacity. When the kids came along got an A30 van with windows which had a crease in the front bulkhead as it had obviously been in an accident but externally it looked ok and gave no bother. Probably illegal nowadays.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Feb 2022)

Lovely sunny day at the moment.
I took some old board games and other odds and ends to the charity shop container and when returning a horrendous hail shower came on. The road turned white in a couple of minutes and the hail was so big I was beginning to fear for the windscreen. The other potential problem could be the steep corner leading up to my house but managed that ok. I have been stuck getting up there in the past but that was with hard packed snow.


----------



## pawl (10 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I had one of those as well. Brakes were pretty useless in the rain. You had to lift the bonnet to kick start as it was a motorbike engine I think but cannot remember the capacity. When the kids came along got an A30 van with windows which had a crease in the front bulkhead as it had obviously been in an accident but externally it looked ok and gave no bother. Probably illegal nowadays.


If I remember the engine was a250 cc Villers 

Not sure but I think it was two stroke Back in the day when those hand operated two stroke fuel pumps were hand cranked my longest trip was from Leicester to the Norfolk Broads for a week.Returning to last on the Saturday to Leicester Then Sunday driving to Black Rock Sands near Porthmadog to my brothers caravan 

I bought the Bond from Bob Gerrards garage He was a Bond agent (not 007) Bob Gerrard was well known in motor racing circles .
When I passed my car test I traded the Bond in at Gerrards for a Ford Prefect.

Happy days


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

A lovely luncheon of Filet Americain* on toast, plus an orange, half an avocado and two 

* Filet Americain is raw steak mince mixed with chopped onion, chopped parsley, capers, mustard, mayonnaise, salt & pepper.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Mine was a Morris, an estate - the version without the wood.



Mine's a bit less, umm, sedate... 

Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!

Although I haven't used Min in a fair while. I really should.  

There is someone around here with a really nice Morris Mini Countryman. Got chatting with the owner at the tip a little while back, turns out it's been in the family from new. That was a very nice and suitably nerdy conversation.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

Right, time to go play tetris in the utility room freezer.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Feb 2022)

Back from lunch time ride, met Just the one other person cycling.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> If I remember the engine was a250 cc Villers
> 
> Not sure but I think it was two stroke Back in the day when those hand operated two stroke fuel pumps were hand cranked my longest trip was from Leicester to the Norfolk Broads for a week.Returning to last on the Saturday to Leicester Then Sunday driving to Black Rock Sands near Porthmadog to my brothers caravan
> 
> ...


It would have to be a 2 stroke as I don't think 4 stroke was available at least in the smaller engines. I think you are right about the engine size and make.😊


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2022)

I broke a coat hanger today.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

I have topped up the log bins in the house.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Feb 2022)

I wish it was the weekend ... so its chicken roast with yorkshires for tea


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2022)

I saw a peacock with its tail feathers erect on today's walk... 






Voila


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I saw a peacock with its tail feathers erect on today's walk...
> 
> View attachment 630428
> 
> Voila



You been to Malfoy Manor, I take it...


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> You been to Malfoy Manor, I take it...


Nope.. Abby Park, Hamtun, not Wiltshire! 😂


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Feb 2022)

My favourite mundane news of the week


----------



## raleighnut (10 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> If I remember the engine was a250 cc Villers
> 
> Not sure but I think it was two stroke Back in the day when those hand operated two stroke fuel pumps were hand cranked my longest trip was from Leicester to the Norfolk Broads for a week.Returning to last on the Saturday to Leicester Then Sunday driving to Black Rock Sands near Porthmadog to my brothers caravan
> 
> ...


He also has the longest bend on a racing circuit named after him, Gerards at Mallory Park


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

Time for a


----------



## pawl (10 Feb 2022)

raleighnut said:


> He also has the longest bend on a racing circuit named after him, Gerards at Mallory Park





I’d forgotten about that Thanks If I can hear the engines on practice and race daysI I know will get a tail wind back on my usual circuits


----------



## rockyroller (10 Feb 2022)

"12 hour special" Saturday. to New York to clean, treat & paint parents bathroom ceiling


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> My favourite mundane news of the week
> View attachment 630432
> 
> View attachment 630431


I may need to ammend my mundane news of the week award, doh!

Metropolitan Police Commissioner Dame Cressida Dick is leaving her role, the BBC has been told.

It comes just hours after Dame Cressida insisted she had "absolutely no intention" of stepping down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Only Isle of Wight for work stuff


I was looking at the Isle of Wight today. I escaped down to the south coast.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2022)

Finally dealt with a number of admin things that were hanging over me, including a couple of emails that I'd been putting off; not bad in particular, but I knew they needed doing and needed doing "right".

Feel much better now.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was looking at the Isle of Wight today. I escaped down to the south coast.



I can't wait to go down the south coast


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Feb 2022)

Maybe this will help:


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was looking at the Isle of Wight today. I escaped down to the south coast.


I always get nervous when someone mentions the IOW ... my headset disintegrated, fully loaded up, Karrimor panniers, tent etc. on Ventnor Hill (going down). Someone was smiling on me that day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I can't wait to go down the south coast


It's one of the advantages of being retired. I was at Wittering sands, which apparently is super busy during the holiday season but midweek in February is pretty quiet. 

Oddest thing I saw was an elderly lady with 2 elderly dogs with 10 crows following her on the beach. The dogs took no notice of the birds and the birds took no notice of the dogs, and the lady didn't seem to take any notice of them at all. She must have been feeding them for years on her daily dog walk to get them to do that. But any feeding that there must have been was over by the time they strolled past.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

Bacon sarnie for supper, followed by a rhubarb and banana crumble & custard.

Listening to Wolves v Arsenal on 5 Live Sports Extra.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Feb 2022)

The bulb in the street lamp just outside my house has finally been replaced. The last one went just before Christmas and was supposed to have been fixed by January 19th.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

Whew... We scraped that one... What is it with us always getting someone sent off? But three points is three points, and I'll take them how they come.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> A lovely luncheon of Filet Americain* on toast, plus an orange, half an avocado and two
> 
> * Filet Americain is raw steak mince mixed with chopped onion, chopped parsley, capers, mustard, mayonnaise, salt & pepper.


You know we do not eat raw steak o'er here.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Whew... We scraped that one... What is it with us always getting someone sent off? But three points is three points, and I'll take them how they come.


Arsenal tried very hard to shoot themselves in the foot again but failed, luckily. Did well to hang on for the win though. Bizarre sending off. I thought it would be Xhaka or Partey to get their marching orders though. They were both on a tightrope.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Feb 2022)

I was actually worried about the Wolves game because they weren't far behind us in the table. We're nicely placed now with games in hand, so let's hope they don't blow it. We haven't got a bad run in.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> You know we do not eat raw steak o'er here.



It's what it's called in Belgium.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Arsenal tried very hard to shoot themselves in the foot again but failed, luckily. Did well to hang on for the win though. Bizarre sending off. I thought it would be Xhaka or Partey to get their marching orders though. They were both on a tightrope.



We are making a rather horrible habit of that, aren't we? I had my (proverbial) money on the draw, actually.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

I have acquired another photograph for my archive.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> We are making a rather horrible habit of that, aren't we? I had my (proverbial) money on the draw, actually.


Yes, and another worry is that we have got more red cards than goals in 2022. For a team that ISN'T dirty that's not good. I think they will offload Xhaka in the summer. He's a good player but gets booked FAR too often for my liking.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Feb 2022)

I forgot to put my Orange bin out last night.


----------



## Reynard (10 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Yes, and another worry is that we have got more red cards than goals in 2022. For a team that ISN'T dirty that's not good. I think they will offload Xhaka in the summer. He's a good player but gets booked FAR too often for my liking.



Not dirty, but prone to a bit of brain fade sometimes...


----------



## Kempstonian (10 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not dirty, but prone to a bit of brain fade sometimes...


Yes and the worry is that some of them don't seem to learn from their mistakes (looking at you Xhaka). I think in the past the Gunners have been considered a 'soft' team... one that can be bullied... and some are trying a bit too hard to dispel that view. There is no doubt that they aren't quite the pushovers they once were but sometimes they get a bit carried away.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Yes and the worry is that some of them don't seem to learn from their mistakes (looking at you Xhaka). I think in the past the Gunners have been considered a 'soft' team... one that can be bullied... and some are trying a bit too hard to dispel that view. There is no doubt that they aren't quite the pushovers they once were but sometimes they get a bit carried away.



Yep - it's a fine line between standing your ground and getting booked. Apparently Martinelli's second booking was for dissent, so yeah, if he'd only kept his gob shut... It's just those little things.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2022)

I'm calling it a night - although I might still watch a bit of curling before hitting the sack.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (11 Feb 2022)

Morning. 

It’s Friday. 

Yay!

This has been a tiring week. Good, enjoyable and very productive, but very, very tiring.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2022)

I'm up 🤯


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2022)

Dark and looks frost free outside
Need to push more 
No Friday feeling yet


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up 🤯


Early going for a ride ?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Another puss cat piece of art on the kitchen floor
Getting light outside


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Early going for a ride ?


Sadly not.. Shopping & petrol ⛽ 😔


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2022)

I know a goodbye when I hear it


----------



## oldwheels (11 Feb 2022)

Quite a nice looking morning for a change but gales forecast for mid afternoon and CalMac doing their usual cancellations.
The late boat on Friday as well as the Monday afternoon boats are always cancelled for any reason they can think up. Not really that late at 2145 as it used to be 2330 but since it was coming back from Colonsay it was always delayed. 
Always a good crowd on it and a social crossing before the race up the road home.
My neighbour seems to be heading off for the weekend as I saw them carefully going down the path as it is probably icy.
Warnings out already on FB about ice on the roads this morning and 0.3C on my outside thermometer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2022)

I've no idea why but it feels very much like a Saturday today.


----------



## Speicher (11 Feb 2022)

I have received a suggestion for a book I might like: "New Problems in Euclidean Geometry". 

I do not think I have solved the old ones yet.

Perhaps I should read "A first course Differential Geometry (Surfaces in Euclidean Space)? 
Does it involve differential calculus?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have received a suggestion for a book I might like: "New Problems in Euclidean Geometry".
> 
> I do not think I have solved the old ones yet.
> 
> ...


The only use I've found for a hypotenuse so far is in the last three letters of the word.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2022)

Damp and dull out - walk with MrsF planned for lunch - will take a good hour, so some 'pace' needed ! Going to be muddy as I did most of the route as part of yesterday's ride !


----------



## rockyroller (11 Feb 2022)

made coffee. better go drink it cuz spell check just showed me I can't spell coffee on my own


----------



## Speicher (11 Feb 2022)

That reminds me! Gardener's coffee - rather strong as it was fresh ground this morning.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2022)

In other, slightly less mundane news, bob the builder (neighbour) has finally cleared the mountains of building rubble he stacked up on the shared land of our 12 houses. Two skips and a grab wagon worth (excluding the grab that came a few months ago). Four months looking at his mess 

To top it off, he's completely weeded the ground, leaving the small trees, weed membrane put down, and he's had pea shingle delivered. So far a couple of tonnes of shingle, but I suspect he'll need a whole lot more. At blooming last - he's gone beyond what's needed, seeing as he's been storing building rubble on it for at least two years (prior to his recent extension)


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have received a suggestion for a book I might like: "New Problems in Euclidean Geometry".
> 
> I do not think I have solved the old ones yet.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what that means... Is it in English?


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2022)

I fancied a trip to Decathlon to see what there was to buy. Asked MrsF if she wanted to pop along. I left empty handed, she bought some trainers.

Was looking at another soft shell, but they only had 'small'. Not overly keen on their current colour choices for most clothing, it's either black or very dark, something I'm not keen on when on the road. No middle ground, dark colours or neon green !


----------



## mybike (11 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mine's a bit less, umm, sedate...
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> ...


Went from the Mini to a Dolomite Sprint, while the Mini was great fun along country lane, certainly not sedate, & was fine in the snow, the Dolly was greater fun & more comfort but not so good on hard packed snow!


----------



## mybike (11 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> My favourite mundane news of the week
> View attachment 630432
> 
> View attachment 630431



My favourite was Cressida Dick resigning.



Grant Fondo said:


> I may need to ammend my mundane news of the week award, doh!
> 
> Metropolitan Police Commissioner Dame Cressida Dick is leaving her role, the BBC has been told.
> 
> It comes just hours after Dame Cressida insisted she had "absolutely no intention" of stepping down.



Ah.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Feb 2022)

I learned to drive in a mini and had one of my own. I owned another one later which I got from my cousin. We swapped cars. I had a Vauxhall Chevette but fancied another mini because I like them. This was quite a while ago, so I have no idea what the current minis are like.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> My favourite was Cressida Dick resigning.


Ditto. Who appoints her replacement though? We could end up with somebody worse.


----------



## mybike (11 Feb 2022)

Had not mundane news I could have done without this morning. When I got up to walk the dog I saw my phone had two missed calls at 02:00 from my mothers care home, then had another call. Apparently she'd fallen, they'd called the ambulance they thought she'd hit her head & broken her hip again. So, having walked the dog, called the hospital, and while on hold missed a call from the hospital! They were too busy to tell me anything, ring back in 1/2 hour! Duly rang back to be told her x-ray was fine & they were sending her home. Presumably the phone call missed was to tell me that!

If you think kids are a problem!

I was going to insert some smileys, but they disappeared!


----------



## mybike (11 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Ditto. Who appoints her replacement though? We could end up with somebody worse.



Certainly as bad, I doubt anyone could be worse.


----------



## mybike (11 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The bulb in the street lamp just outside my house has finally been replaced. The last one went just before Christmas and was supposed to have been fixed by January 19th.



Bulb? All ours are LED, I doubt they are replacable


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2022)

Are any of the cycle chat moderators going for Cressida Dicks job ?


----------



## mybike (11 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Are any of the cycle chat moderators going for Cressida Dicks job ?



Is that a comment more than a question?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Is that a comment more than a question?


It can be whatever


----------



## Hebe (11 Feb 2022)

Attempting to cure the remnants of yesterday’s headache with coffee. It’s looking awfully bright outside, which would normally be a good thing.
I am now wanting crumble too, after reading about Reynard’s dinner. That will be a weekend dessert.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Had not mundane news I could have done without this morning. When I got up to walk the dog I saw my phone had two missed calls at 02:00 from my mothers care home, then had another call. Apparently she'd fallen, they'd called the ambulance they thought she'd hit her head & broken her hip again. So, having walked the dog, called the hospital, and while on hold missed a call from the hospital! They were too busy to tell me anything, ring back in 1/2 hour! Duly rang back to be told her x-ray was fine & they were sending her home. Presumably the phone call missed was to tell me that!
> 
> If you think kids are a problem!
> 
> I was going to insert some smileys, but they disappeared!



Try teens/young adults and MIL... adds up doesn't it.

MIL phoned last night (PS this is a bit 'dark' - you've been warned) and spoke to MrsF. 

"Can you get me some Anadin !" 

"Hmm, why ?"

"Well I need some". 

We were like, "erm no, the Nursing home take care of medication and you are already on pain killers, plus you are allergic to asprin". 

"Well, I need some if I have a headache, and I can't ask them for more"

"Nope." 

MIL - "I wish I hadn't asked you now....." - nothing get's past MrsF 

MrsF switches on TV, and sees ITV documentary about Assisted dying..... Get's on phone again to MIL - "are you watching ITV ? we would get 14 years for that, good night !" 

She's been like this for years and years - must be one on of her morbid stages at the moment. This is the sort of 'shoot' she says to her daughters on a regular basis - emotional stress - they have to 'blank out' some of the comments she makes, as she's actually not serious.

She has been know to take too much paracetamol in the past - doesn't realise "lemsip" has paracetamol in and she's already on 8 a day - when she was at home we told her a few times about taking it. We've also told her overdosing on it is not a quick death, it's long and painful and can't be reversed. - We have to respond by being very frank with her at times, to the extent of being equally as 'morbid', or completely changing the subject. She's always been very controlling, even in a Nursing home - PS daughters are 'wise' to this now.


----------



## Speicher (11 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I have no idea what that means... Is it in English?



It is interesting that one of my Uncles is a historian of astronomy and mathematics. He has written numerous papers on Ancient Greek and Medieval Islamic astronomy. He wrote "Burning Mirrors" which was the Arabic translation of Diocles' lost Greek original. 

He also translated Ptolemy's Almagest into English and annotated it. 

Please note that I looked him up on Wikepedia, and summarised it to above.


----------



## Hover Fly (11 Feb 2022)

Moon bunny of this parish has gone to York for the day. I haven’t.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Feb 2022)

Only 1 hour to go and it's POETS day. Better have another coffee to pass the time.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2022)

Bright and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, and the frost has only just melted.

No wonder my get-up-and-go had buggered off these last few days, as I've had a visitation from the sinusitis fairy overnight. I am now tanked up on paracetamol and rocking the "hamster with a full cheek pouch" look. Eating is going to be a problem because my teeth are really painful. So soup, porridge and cheesy mashed potato for the foreseeable future. Oh joy... NOT!

I am watching the curling and tidying up what I wrote yesterday. Am currently having fun with someone's back story, which involves wealthy gentlemen racers, 1970s excesses and topless grid girls...


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Went from the Mini to a Dolomite Sprint, while the Mini was great fun along country lane, certainly not sedate, & was fine in the snow, the Dolly was greater fun & more comfort but not so good on hard packed snow!



Even a standard 850 Mini was a pretty nippy thing. Plus the relatively short wheelbase and FWD gave it kart-like handling.

But throw in a 998cc engine, twin SU carbs and a competition cam and wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Even a standard 850 Mini was a pretty nippy thing. Plus the relatively short wheelbase and FWD gave it kart-like handling.
> 
> But throw in a 998cc engine, twin SU carbs and a competition cam and wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Pah, 1275 for the win.


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2022)

Just looked up specs for a 1275 GT mini - an Aygo has more power per KG


----------



## postman (11 Feb 2022)

Right its Disgusted from Leeds here.Being a true Yorkshireman i expect things to last.Not piggin fall apart after a few measly miles.What am i grumbling about.Well me summer hiking boots.Hi Tech are the boots bought from Target Sports.I have got to throw them away,Target Sports no longer exist.So i have no customer service to moan at.The soles are flat i can feel the pavement through them tree branches nearly cripple me.Lord above i paid £19-99 for them,i mean twenty nine years ago naff all lasts today,they are now in the bin,and i aint buying anymore i mean who needs walking boots at a 101.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Even a standard 850 Mini was a pretty nippy thing. Plus the relatively short wheelbase and FWD gave it kart-like handling.
> 
> But throw in a 998cc engine, twin SU carbs and a competition cam and wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


I had a standard 850 mini in the early 1960's. Nice little car and good on slippy roads but we wanted to tow a caravan so had to get something bigger. It had one pain in the butt problem tho' which was a very short bypass water hose at the front of the engine which was prone to bursting and was a total pain to replace.
I have a photo of it with a small caravan which it towed with no problem and will post it when I find it.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Pah, 1275 for the win.



From a standing start against Min? I doubt it... 

I remember pissing off a guy in a 911...  Of course, once we both got above 50, I was left eating his dust.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I had a standard 850 mini in the early 1960's. Nice little car and good on slippy roads but we wanted to tow a caravan so had to get something bigger. It had one pain in the butt problem tho' which was a very short bypass water hose at the front of the engine which was prone to bursting and was a total pain to replace.
> I have a photo of it with a small caravan which it towed with no problem and will post it when I find it.


Not a very good copy but this caravan towed ok because it was narrow but a new one we got was wider so the mini had to go.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> From a standing start against Min? I doubt it...
> 
> I remember pissing off a guy in a 911...  Of course, once we both got above 50, I was left eating his dust.



I saw a great way to annoy traffic light racers; rev the engine at them, then when the light goes green and they screech off, just sit and wave...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2022)

Back from work and opened he windows to get rid of the smell of burned pasta.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2022)

A Mk1 Morris - how lovely @oldwheels


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back from work and opened he windows to get rid of the smell of burned pasta.


Aren't you supposed to boil it in water? 😁


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A nice moment on the
> 
> 
> I saw a great way to annoy traffic light racers; rev the engine at them, then when the light goes gree and they screech off, just sit and wave...



Thing is, with the A-series engine in a Mini, you *have* to rev the nuts off it anyway LOL


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Feb 2022)

When there are unread alerts, my browser has taken to putting a red balloon, presumably inflated by the cyclist's rear end in the tab icon. How long has that been there?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Thing is, with the A-series engine in a Mini, you *have* to rev the nuts off it anyway LOL



Reminds me of the little Mitsubishi Jeep I drove occasionally in Japan. You had to floor it just to get up hills.

Oddly, I've driven in the US, Japan and Germany but not the UK...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Aren't you supposed to boil it in water? 😁



Hang on, I'll just go and write that down.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Had not mundane news I could have done without this morning. When I got up to walk the dog I saw my phone had two missed calls at 02:00 from my mothers care home, then had another call. Apparently she'd fallen, they'd called the ambulance they thought she'd hit her head & broken her hip again. So, having walked the dog, called the hospital, and while on hold missed a call from the hospital! They were too busy to tell me anything, ring back in 1/2 hour! Duly rang back to be told her x-ray was fine & they were sending her home. Presumably the phone call missed was to tell me that!
> 
> If you think kids are a problem!
> 
> I was going to insert some smileys, but they disappeared!


sympathies, Wifey & I still have 3 to keep an eye on. painting my parents bathroom ceiling tomorrow


----------



## rockyroller (11 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back from work and opened he windows to get rid of the smell of burned pasta.


when I was a kid & living at home. standard procedure for re-heating pasta & meat was to use a big frying pan w/ a lid. had to be careful to get the gas range set just right, depending on what consistency you wanted the pasta, gravy & meat. I can go either way - moist or a little crispy around the edges, especially the meat. but burnt? no thank you. now-a-days we microwave everything right? sometimes I'll break out a frying pan & Wifey is like: "what are you doing?" I miss my Grandmother's meatballs the most. just the right size & consistency. not hard not like a burger, not spongey resisting a fork cut; just perfect. Mom says her Mom used to soak the breadcrumbs in milk beforehand. when I tell Wifey, she says: "go for it, let me know when they are ready"


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2022)

I have just taken two paracetamol. Right sinus seems to have partially unbunged, ergo my teeth only feel five sizes too big rather than ten...

Will have to head out shortly to pick up the parental unit's prescription from the quack. Hope they've got it right, this time.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2022)

We went up on to Dartmoor and had a look at some prehistoric stone features. There were 2 parallel lines of double stones of unequal length. It was really cold up there , we ended up driving down into Tavistock for a pasty .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2022)

We are back home !
My wife was about to go out and do the super market shopping only to discover that our other cars battery was totally flat ! 
Why it should have gone down I don't know ! I have put my battery charger on it. I will go to Halfords and get it checked , it's only 1.5 years old !


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Thing is, with the A-series engine in a Mini, you *have* to rev the nuts off it anyway LOL


Talking of Mini's ... I am currently driving a Countryman! Not the lovely old version but the unhinged new PHEV one (courtesy car as mine is being repaired)
So, 220hp and it goes like #%&£* off a shovel.
Yours for 40 grand (that's not a mis-spell either)


----------



## oldwheels (11 Feb 2022)

Turned out to be a really nice day despite the early rain shower and gale forecast. 
Should have been out on the trike but went to check another off road route. Looks good and with a gate wide enough to get through ok. It is 9 miles away from home and down an inconspicuous small road with a picnic area at the end. There are signs for road works so probably best at weekends. Unfortunately it will probably be overrun with free campers in summer.
Driving back in the sunshine I contemplated the fact that I live in an area of outstanding scenery. I have no objection to sharing this with a reasonable number of people but the numbers the last couple of years, and this summer looks no better, are destroying the island and it's local people.
The local FB page is full of desperate pleas for holiday home cleaners for changeovers but the people who may have done this have been driven off the island by the holiday homes.
One holiday home I can see from my house has owners who drive from North Yorkshire to do their own changeovers.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> when I was a kid & living at home. standard procedure for re-heating pasta & meat was to use a big frying pan w/ a lid. had to be careful to get the gas range set just right, depending on what consistency you wanted the pasta, gravy & meat. I can go either way - moist or a little crispy around the edges, especially the meat. but burnt? no thank you. now-a-days we microwave everything right? sometimes I'll break out a frying pan & Wifey is like: "what are you doing?" I miss my Grandmother's meatballs the most. just the right size & consistency. not hard not like a burger, not spongey resisting a fork cut; just perfect. Mom says he Mom used to soak the breadcrumbs in milk beforehand. when I tell Wifey, she says: "go for it, let me know when they are ready"



It was a "Learning experience" in this case I learned that putting the pasta on to boil, (With water @Oldhippy ) and then going and doing something else, then seeing another job that needed doing and which took 20 minutes or so, is a bad idea, unless I at least set an alarm to remind me of the process in the kitchen.

Before someone says it's age, I'm afraid I was always like that, much to the consternation of my parents and teachers...


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2022)

The surgery got the prescription right, but the paperwork is still fubared. The lady in the dispensary amended it by hand, so OK for next month, but then we go through the entire palaver again... *sigh*

Anyways, I now have a nice  and have acquired another new photograph for my archive.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Talking of Mini's ... I am currently driving a Countryman! Not the lovely old version but the unhinged new PHEV one (courtesy car as mine is being repaired)
> So, 220hp and it goes like #%&£* off a shovel.
> Yours for 40 grand (that's not a mis-spell either)



That's only just a little bit more than you'd be paying for a mint Mk1 or Mk2 Mini these days...


----------



## rockyroller (11 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It was a "Learning experience" in this case I learned that putting the pasta on to boil, (With water @Oldhippy ) and then going and doing something else, then seeing another job that needed doing and which took 20 minutes or so, is a bad idea, unless I at least set an alarm to remind me of the process in the kitchen.
> 
> Before someone says it's age, I'm afraid I was always like that, much to the consternation of my parents and teachers...


ah! yeah been there done that. apparently Mom taught me how to re-heat pasta not actually make pasta!


----------



## rockyroller (11 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We are back home !
> My wife was about to go out and do the super market shopping only to discover that our other cars battery was totally flat !
> Why it should have gone down I don't know ! I have put my battery charger on it. I will go to Halfords and get it checked , it's only 1.5 years old !


maybe some local teenagers broke in while you were away to make-out, w/ the radio on, & fell asleep afterwards until it died?


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's only just a little bit more than you'd be paying for a mint Mk1 or Mk2 Mini these days...


Wow!


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2022)

My son's finally got his Fabia up and running again - finally the weather has been good enough, and he wasn't working, to get the fuel pump sorted. This is the third engine, so I'll see how long this one lasts before he blows it up again. Few more jobs to do, then needs a MOT. It's been off the road since October.

Probably blow up again at the end of summer !


----------



## fossyant (11 Feb 2022)

Oh and he's been a knight in shining armour (OK a hoodie). A young lass has whalloped the width restrictors a couple of streets away in her car, and ripped a big hole in the tyre. He saw it happen, so said he'd whizz back and get the tools to change her wheel.

Unfortunately, they regularly take a victim, and they aren't forgiving, being solid concrete. Seen a few cars with wheels and suspension ripped off, and one ended on it's roof.


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> My son's finally got his Fabia up and running again - finally the weather has been good enough, and he wasn't working, to get the fuel pump sorted. This is the third engine, so I'll see how long this one lasts before he blows it up again. Few more jobs to do, then needs a MOT. It's been off the road since October.
> 
> Probably blow up again at the end of summer !



Are you running a book on how long that elastic band will last?


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2022)

The cats have been fed (raw pork) and soon it will be time to feed me. I might just manage an instant noodle.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Went from the Mini to a Dolomite Sprint, while the Mini was great fun along country lane, certainly not sedate, & was fine in the snow, the Dolly was greater fun & more comfort but not so good on hard packed snow!


Same here ! I was looking for a mini 1275 when I spotted a Sprint for sale . I didn't tell my wife what Sprint meant . It was an early 1974 reg model in French blue . It's very rusty .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Feb 2022)

Apparently B52's have been flying into Fairford!


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2022)

I had a pot noodle and some crumble.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2022)

When I got into my truck, today, I noticed that its been set to Polish... My digicard will automatically reset the tacho to English but not the dash & infotainment centre. 
I got one of the Polish lads to sort it for me. When I thanked him, he said don't thank me yet, I've set it to Russian for you! 

He hadn't really, but I called him a dupek anyway


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> When I got into my truck, today, I noticed that its been set to Polish... My digicard will automatically reset the tacho to English but not the dash & infotainment centre.
> I got one of the Polish lads to sort it for me. When I thanked him, he said don't thank me yet, I've set it to Russian for you!
> 
> He hadn't really, but I called him a dupek anyway



I hope he didn't mind being called an arse...


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I hope he didn't mind being called an arse...


Of course he didn't... We have a good laugh. The Polish lads are great!


----------



## Reynard (11 Feb 2022)

Anyways, time for a


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

Right, bath and bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2022)

Morning awake early
So do a few things
Then get some miles in


----------



## raleighnut (12 Feb 2022)

Been up a while currently thinking about another cup of tea but I've got an audience of 4 cats waiting for me to stand up and go into the kitchen.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2022)

Morning.
I've come over here for a relax !
The sky is a light shade of blue with a pink tinge to it from where I am sitting down .
I have taken a deep breath from having read "Is this worth buying ?" Thread. It is getting too tense ! I am now on valium, my fingernails have all been bitten away ! It is turning into a saga a bit like "Will they ever find Alison Mackenzie ? ". For those of you who were spared the what seemed like years of it dragging on was Peyton Place ! The person in question was played by Mia Farrow . I think it was the acting break for a young Rhino Neal as well .
Well back to reality ! I will go and make another hot drink before getting up . I have got to swap a battery on my wife's car . For some reason it decided to become dead flat whilst we were away .


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I've come over here for a relax !
> The sky is a light shade of blue with a pink tinge to it from where I am sitting down .
> I have taken a deep breath from having read "Is this worth buying ?" Thread. It is getting too tense ! I am now on valium, my fingernails have all been bitten away ! It is turning into a saga a bit like "Will they ever find Alison Mackenzie ? ". For those of you who were spared the what seemed like years of it dragging on was Peyton Place ! The person in question was played by Mia Farrow . I think it was the acting break for a young Rhino Neal as well .
> Well back to reality ! I will go and make another hot drink before getting up . I have got to swap a battery on my wife's car . For some reason it decided to become dead flat whilst we were away .



Thats a blast from the past, my Mum used to watch Peyton Place.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats a blast from the past, my Mum used to watch Peyton Place.


I can remember my aunt and rellies visiting from Australia in 1966. They had been to America before arriving here and had seen it before we had . It was the question at the time . Will they find her ? 
I think after that saga came " The Fugitive !" A one armed bandit was seen leaving the scene of the crime ! "Will Dr Richard Kimble be able to clear his name ?" 
Life was so exciting in those days !


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I can remember my aunt and rellies visiting from Australia in 1966. They had been to America before arriving here and had seen it before we had . It was the question at the time . Will they find her ?
> I think after that saga came " The Fugitive !" A one armed bandit was seen leaving the scene of the crime ! "Will Dr Richard Kimble be able to clear his name ?"
> Life was so exciting in those days !



Yes, I remember the fugitive, and Rawhide.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Feb 2022)

Remember HR Puff & Stuff?


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Remember HR Puff & Stuff?



No


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Of course he didn't... We have a good laugh. The Polish lads are great!


When my son was in his fish cage building job he had a squad of Polish guys working for him and said they were much better than any UK ones and good workers.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2022)

Back to the wind and rain so an indoors kind of day.
Soup to make and some kind of fruit cake. Not sure how it will turn out as it is a bit experimental.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats a blast from the past, my Mum used to watch Peyton Place.


I remember that. I had to be quiet when it was on.  Oh, and The Forsyte Saga too!


----------



## mybike (12 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I had a standard 850 mini in the early 1960's. Nice little car and good on slippy roads but we wanted to tow a caravan so had to get something bigger. It had one pain in the butt problem tho' which was a very short bypass water hose at the front of the engine which was prone to bursting and was a total pain to replace.
> I have a photo of it with a small caravan which it towed with no problem and will post it when I find it.



Seem to remember the bypass hose was at the back of the engine on the 998, having had to replace one in the dark on a hot engine one Sunday evening as I was on a course and had to drive back to Leafield from SE London. On the way down, I stopped because I could hear a hissing noise. Then I realised it was because the road was wet.


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes, I remember the fugitive, and Rawhide.




And the Prisoner


----------



## mybike (12 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back from work and opened he windows to get rid of the smell of burned pasta.



Clearly your cooking is improving.


----------



## Roseland triker (12 Feb 2022)

The Japanese are rubbish at ice hockey..


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I can remember my aunt and rellies visiting from Australia in 1966. They had been to America before arriving here and had seen it before we had . It was the question at the time . Will they find her ?
> I think after that saga came " The Fugitive !" A one armed bandit was seen leaving the scene of the crime ! "Will Dr Richard Kimble be able to clear his name ?"
> Life was so exciting in those days !






I was at Leicester City night game when they announced over the tannoy that Richard Kimble was innocent.The one armed man had been caught


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2022)

First cuppa went down well as did breakfast
Must have been the 46 miles


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2022)

Greenwich's version of Peyton Place was always a little more prosaic....


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Seem to remember the bypass hose was at the back of the engine on the 998, having had to replace one in the dark on a hot engine one Sunday evening as I was on a course and had to drive back to Leafield from SE London. On the way down, I stopped because I could hear a hissing noise. Then I realised it was because the road was wet.


It was a long time ago so my memory may be faulty but I still think it was near the front. I had to change it on a garage forecourt in Aviemore in February as they were dealers and had spares. I damaged the first one due probably having frozen cold hands and so a bit clumsy but fortunately they were not expensive. After that I always carried one as spare and I also had a pretty full tool box anyway which served me well as it happened another couple of times during my ownership.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Feb 2022)

Hill Street Blues.. The American version of Dixon of Dock Green.. 👍


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Hill Street Blues.. The American version of Dixon of Dock Green.. 👍



When my parents brought thy're first TV, there was Wrestling, The Lone ranger, Dixon Of Dock Green and Billy Cottons Band Show on on a Saturday afternoon/evening.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> And the Prisoner



That was a spin off from Danger Man wasn't it?


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> When my parents brought thy're first TV, there was Wrestling, The Lone ranger, Dixon Of Dock Green and Billy Cottons Band Show on on a Saturday afternoon/evening.






Flipping heck,we’re draining the memory banks How about Sunday night at The London Palladium 
Johnny and Fanny Craddock cookery program Steam radio In Town Tonight and Down Your Way


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> That was a spin off from Danger Man wasn't it?



Yes it was Just thought of another The Avengers


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2022)

I think we're slowly gravitating to Grandstand and Children's Hour....


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> When my parents brought thy're first TV, there was Wrestling, The Lone ranger, Dixon Of Dock Green and Billy Cottons Band Show on on a Saturday afternoon/evening.




When my parents bought our first TV there was nothing on King George the sixth had just died and the country in mourning 1952


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think we're slowly gravitating to Grandstand and Children's Hour....





I’ll raise you two Muffin the mule and Andy Pandy


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> I’ll raise you two Muffin the mule and Andy Pandy



Who can forget, Sooty, Sweep and Sue, then there was Lenny The Lion, I cant remember the blokes name, then there was the Flower Pot men, Rag tag And bobtail and the Wooden Tops.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Yes it was Just thought of another The Avengers



yes, I remember, Patrick Macnee as steed, died in 2015 at the age of 93.


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I remember that. I had to be quiet when it was on.  Oh, and The Forsyte Saga too!






I read the book when I was a teenager If I remember correctly it was a bit naughty 
My brains hurting trying to remember these things from the past

WHAT TIMES THE RUGBY ON?


EDIT Just went into the kitchen Can’t remember what for because Z Cars suddenly popped into my mind.
Think I need to lay down in a darkened room


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Clearly your cooking is improving.



I admit it: I was showing off.


----------



## mybike (12 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Same here ! I was looking for a mini 1275 when I spotted a Sprint for sale . I didn't tell my wife what Sprint meant . It was an early 1974 reg model in French blue . It's very rusty .



Mine was 1973 and yellow, my uncle, from whom I inherited it, had to wait ages for it. He originally wanted one with overdrive, but settled for the standard. He didn't do many miles in it, I think it had something like 1200(0?) on the clock when I inherited it.

It drank carb damper oil faster than petrol.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Remember HR Puff & Stuff?


yes.
He's your friend when things get rough.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Remember HR Puff & Stuff?


That one completely passed me by.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Feb 2022)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5e9yCB-hiw


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Feb 2022)

I have no idea of how or why that boat sailed directly into the wind, btw.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

Sunny, blustery and nippy here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept really well, face looks like a smacked bottom, but at least it's stopped feeling like someone's constantly drilling into my ear.

Sat here writing and watching the curling. Oh, and I have ordered a bottle of Roket card glue.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Who can forget, Sooty, Sweep and Sue, then there was Lenny The Lion, I cant remember the blokes name, then there was the Flower Pot men, Rag tag And bobtail and the Wooden Tops.



Lenny The Lion was Terry Hall.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think after that saga came " The Fugitive !" A one armed bandit was seen leaving the scene of the crime ! "Will Dr Richard Kimble be able to clear his name ?"
> Life was so exciting in those days !



The guy who plays the one-armed bandit is Andreas Katsulas, far better known for his roles as G'Kar in Babylon 5 and Commander Tomalak in Star Trek: The Next Generation.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

Definitely Grandstand on a Saturday afternoon 

I'll add Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles, He Man - The Masters of the Universe, Thundercats and Cities of Gold.

And Grand Prix on a Sunday evening.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

And I forgot... 'Allo 'Allo on Saturday evenings and The Big Match on ITV on Sunday afternoons...


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Seem to remember the bypass hose was at the back of the engine on the 998, having had to replace one in the dark on a hot engine one Sunday evening as I was on a course and had to drive back to Leafield from SE London. On the way down, I stopped because I could hear a hissing noise. Then I realised it was because the road was wet.



Yep, and putting a rubber glove over the distributor cap to stop the water from getting in and causing misfires...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5e9yCB-hiw



Did Simon and Garfunkel do them for copyright infringement? Clear shades of ''Feeling Groovy'' (49th Bridge Street Song) in there.
(Looking at the dates, it came too late for me. I was already into girls and underage drinking....)


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Lenny The Lion was Terry Hall.





Flipping heck are we still at it.Let me think Ah Phillip Harbin George Cansdale Now you have to guess what was the subject matter of each of these two presenter’s


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2022)

Yesterday I discovered mouses in my compost heap. They looked very large, but not large enough to be a rat. 

I spose it is an ideal place for them, warmish and dry. I thought about trying to catch them and put them in the field at the end of the garden, but then any baby mice would perish. In my ignorance, I do not know if mice have babies in winter. 

If they were not in the compost heap there are plenty of hidey holes in the field. There may be a slow worm hibernating in the compost heap, and he or she will enjoy a meal of fresh mouse. There are some very narrow horizontal gaps between the wooden slats of the compost bin, so that must be how they got in. Every couple of weeks, I thoroughly mix/stir the top ten inches of the compost bin, so I did that by hand yesterday, so as not to chop a mouse in half. 

You would think that as a mature wol, I would know what to do. What would you do? Please only answer this question if you are not frightened by mice.


----------



## Speicher (12 Feb 2022)

I know that mice carry diseases but I am nearly always wearing gloves when gardening. Even if they were not in the compost bin, they could be anywhere else in the garden. 

The suggestion on tinternet is to make the compost heap damp. I cover it in winter, so that it does not get too damp, and therefore very smelly. Will they move out in the spring when the whole heap gets turned over. I have to wait until March to do that in case slow worms are hibernating in warm corners.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Flipping heck,we’re draining the memory banks How about Sunday night at The London Palladium
> Johnny and Fanny Craddock cookery program Steam radio In Town Tonight and Down Your Way


I went to the filming of either the Palladium or the Black & White Minstrels in 71/72 on a school trip to ''that there London' the only thing I really remember is Larry Adler



View: https://youtu.be/-IKnEo70_ZE


Oh and going on HMS Belfast


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

Oh, how good it is to eat proper food! As much as I like cheesy mash dripping with butter...

Two slices of wholemeal bread, one with Filet Americain, one with truffle Brie, plus a tangerine, half a lovely ripe mango, and, of course, the obligatory two


----------



## slowmotion (12 Feb 2022)

I had panic attack in Waitrose last night. For a couple of minutes, it looked like they had run out of this year's supply of Seville oranges.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I had panic attack in Waitrose last night. For a couple of minutes, it looked like they had run out of this year's supply of Seville oranges.



Tesco has them in, you know. Although I bought mine on the market.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Tesco has them in, you know. Although I bought mine on the market.


Have you made your batch yet?


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Have you made your batch yet?



That's on the agenda for this coming week. Something to do on a rainy day.

I use one part sweet oranges to one part Seville.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I use one part sweet oranges to one part Seville.


Oh dear! 
That's against the natural order of things......


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> It was a long time ago so my memory may be faulty but I still think it was near the front. I had to change it on a garage forecourt in Aviemore in February as they were dealers and had spares. I damaged the first one due probably having frozen cold hands and so a bit clumsy but fortunately they were not expensive. After that I always carried one as spare and I also had a pretty full tool box anyway which served me well as it happened another couple of times during my ownership.


The bypass hose should be between the water pump and the cylinder head . It was a short piece of hose .


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Oh dear!
> That's against the natural order of things......



Don't get me wrong, I do love Seville orange marmalade, and always make a few jars. But as I use a 1:1 ratio whole fruit to sugar, my marmalades are typically less sweet than average.

IMHO the "double orange" is a much easier eat. And it makes a nice gift when needed.

Two parts sweet orange to one part lime is lush, too. I've got a jar of that currently on the go.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Feb 2022)

I'm presently delivering in Norwich, right next to the football ground.. 
There'd be slightly less traffic and peoples if The Canaries weren't hosting Man City this afternoon


----------



## slowmotion (12 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Don't get me wrong, I do love Seville orange marmalade, and always make a few jars. But as I use a 1:1 ratio whole fruit to sugar, my marmalades are typically less sweet than average.
> 
> IMHO the "double orange" is a much easier eat. And it makes a nice gift when needed.
> 
> Two parts sweet orange to one part lime is lush, too. I've got a jar of that currently on the go.


Whatever floats your boat. I'm a bit of a puritan really. Strictly Seville oranges and twice their weight in sugar. 
_C'est tout. _


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> When my parents brought thy're first TV, there was Wrestling, The Lone ranger, Dixon Of Dock Green and Billy Cottons Band Show on on a Saturday afternoon/evening.


Wasn't Billy Cotton on Sunday? 
Sunday's on TV were boring until after Songs of Praise . I think in the evenings I think it was either Danger Man or The Saint . I can also remember seeing programmes like The Baron and Man in a Suitcase. I can also remember Marker played by Alfred Burke and Calan with Edward Woodward .


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Feb 2022)

Did anybody here see the first episode of Doctor Who?


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Did anybody here see the first episode of Doctor Who?


That was the day I was born.


----------



## Kempstonian (12 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> That was the day I was born.


You don't remember much about it then?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Mine was 1973 and yellow, my uncle, from whom I inherited it, had to wait ages for it. He originally wanted one with overdrive, but settled for the standard. He didn't do many miles in it, I think it had something like 1200(0?) on the clock when I inherited it.
> 
> It drank carb damper oil faster than petrol.


Mimosa Yellow ! I can remember working on one , I think it was the first spray job I did . 
I think my car was made in Speke in Liverpool . I found that the car performed better without oil in the dashpots. When I filled them up with oil the car would be very sluggish . AS the throttle opened the pistons in the dashpots would rise forcing oil out onto the underside of the bonnet .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2022)

I took our car up to Halfords for them to check the batteries . The newish one is okay , just needs charging . The old original one is still fine even after 10 years.
I may have an electrical fault with the car as I noticed that the left hand indicator warning light wasn't lighting up as it should . It lights up very dimly, the right one is fine . I checked the indicators and they were all working .


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Whatever floats your boat. I'm a bit of a puritan really. Strictly Seville oranges and twice their weight in sugar.
> _C'est tout. _



True. There's more than one way to skin the furry verminoid that's currently purring away on my lap. 

Although I have won prizes at produce shows for my assorted marmalades, so I must be getting something right.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the furry verminoids, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## pawl (12 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Wasn't Billy Cotton on Sunday?
> Sunday's on TV were boring until after Songs of Praise . I think in the evenings I think it was either Danger Man or The Saint . I can also remember seeing programmes like The Baron and Man in a Suitcase. I can also remember Marker played by Alfred Burke and Calan with Edward Woodward .






You are really digging into the depths of your memory All great programs


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The bypass hose should be between the water pump and the cylinder head . It was a short piece of hose .


Very short to get it on easily. Your location is probably correct but my memory said thermostat at one end. It was a long time ago and my memory is certainly faulty.
I could of course have found the location on google if I had bothered.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> I’ll raise you two *Muffin the mule *and Andy Pandy


Was that legal?


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep, and putting a rubber glove over the distributor cap to stop the water from getting in and causing misfires...


I bolted a small metal plate inside the grill just in front of the carb Seemed to work ok.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yesterday I discovered mouses in my compost heap. They looked very large, but not large enough to be a rat.
> 
> I spose it is an ideal place for them, warmish and dry. I thought about trying to catch them and put them in the field at the end of the garden, but then any baby mice would perish. In my ignorance, I do not know if mice have babies in winter.
> 
> ...


Putting them in the field would not work as they would be straight back again. Doubt if a slow worm could get a large mouse but as usual I could be wrong.
I do have slow worms in my garden hibernating in various heaps of rubbish. Beautiful golden colour ones I found under a sheet of corrugated iron last year.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Did anybody here see the first episode of Doctor Who?



I don't remember if I saw the first one but I definitely watched some of the first series, I've still got my Doctor Who annual from that time.


----------



## dave r (12 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Wasn't Billy Cotton on Sunday?
> Sunday's on TV were boring until after Songs of Praise . I think in the evenings I think it was either Danger Man or The Saint . I can also remember seeing programmes like The Baron and Man in a Suitcase. I can also remember Marker played by Alfred Burke and Calan with Edward Woodward .



I'm sure Billy Cotton was on Saturdays.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Very short to get it on easily. Your location is probably correct but my memory said thermostat at one end. It was a long time ago and my memory is certainly faulty.
> I could of course have found the location on google if I had bothered.


I think it allowed water to pass when the thermostat was closed . It's a long time since college in 1970 .


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> You are really digging into the depths of your memory All great programs


I liked Callan….and Ironside with Raymond Burr I think?


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm sure Billy Cotton was on Saturdays.


Depending on when you remember it from, you're both correct.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billy_Cotton_Band_Show


----------



## tyred (12 Feb 2022)

Maintaining a 26 year old car takes so much time and money. Tonight I had to refill the windscreen washer reservoir


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> The guy who plays the one-armed bandit is Andreas Katsulas, far better known for his roles as G'Kar in Babylon 5 and Commander Tomalak in Star Trek: The Next Generation.


Film, not the TV series!


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

Aaaah, proper food... Chicken & butter bean korma, rice and mange tout.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I bolted a small metal plate inside the grill just in front of the carb Seemed to work ok.



Yep, I got one of those too. But when it's really wazzing it down, I do like the belt-and-braces approach. Not a good thing to give Min the hiccups...


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> Maintaining a 26 year old car takes so much time and money. Tonight I had to refill the windscreen washer reservoir


Ridiculous. Take it back and ask for a refund!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I liked Callan….and Ironside with Raymond Burr I think?


OOh! Perry Mason !


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> Maintaining a 26 year old car takes so much time and money. Tonight I had to refill the windscreen washer reservoir


When I was last in Eire, tread on tyres was considered as an optional extra.. Wire gave enough grip to stop.. 
It was in Kerry and Dingle, though, so that might explain it


----------



## slowmotion (12 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Did anybody here see the first episode of Doctor Who?


When I was a small child, I found the intro music by Ron Grainer and the Radiophonic Workshop so terrifying that I had to hide behind the sofa when it came on. 

I'm still not over-fond of Daleks.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Feb 2022)

slowmotion said:


> When I was a small child, I found the intro music by Ron Grainer and the Radiophonic Workshop so terrifying that I had to hide behind the sofa when it came on.
> 
> I'm still not over-fond of Daleks.


Glad it’s not just me. They still freak me out a bit.


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

Right, I'm off to watch some Formula E.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Feb 2022)

According to the alerts, I joined CC exactly 6 years ago this evening.


----------



## classic33 (12 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> According to the alerts, I joined CC exactly 6 years ago this evening.


Yer alerts are playing up!


----------



## tyred (12 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> When I was last in Eire, tread on tyres was considered as an optional extra.. Wire gave enough grip to stop..
> It was in Kerry and Dingle, though, so that might explain it


Who needs tyres? At least my windscreen washer works


----------



## Illaveago (12 Feb 2022)

Did the early episodes of Dr Who feature stone age men ? I seem to remember something along those lines .


----------



## Reynard (12 Feb 2022)

That was a really good race. And clean for Formula E - no full course yellow or safety car.

Enjoyed that.

Only downside is I thought this was a double-header, except that it isn't. And the next race isn't till April


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

Now watching ice hockey. I think they've forgotten to bring the puck...


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

Right 'm off to curl up in bed with some curling.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2022)

Sounds blustery outside
Rained during the night and more forecast
Might leave the ride


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2022)

Morning.
It looks grey and damp here. There are some clouds which look threatening .
Just been down to feed Georgie and to make the drinks .
I have had the car's battery on charge all night and is charging at 1.5 amps . I will try to investigate why the indicator dash light is glowing dim later.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Feb 2022)

Promises to be a warm day with hardly a breath of wind and just a few whisps of high cloud . Can't see the sun yet but won't be long before it appears above the tree tops. 
It's market day here but at the moment l don't feel very enthusiastic about going, maybe l need more coffee


----------



## gbb (13 Feb 2022)

just woke up at 0730 and realised, I didn't get the chicken out the freezer last night. Oh, like like a trip to the supermarket later.


----------



## tyred (13 Feb 2022)

The rain is at a 'consider building an ark' level.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2022)

Frosty and sunny here. It looks like it's going to be a nice week generally.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Sounds blustery outside
> Rained during the night and more forecast
> Might leave the ride


Ended up going out for 18 miles no rain and a fairly sheltered from the wind ride .


----------



## oldwheels (13 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> When I was last in Eire, tread on tyres was considered as an optional extra.. Wire gave enough grip to stop..
> It was in Kerry and Dingle, though, so that might explain it


Does remind me of "island cars" which are probably still on the smaller islands where there is no requirement for an MOT.
I would not advocate that on the island I live on as good brakes and tyres are a definite need tho' I have driven some vehicles belonging to other people which terrified me, particularly one which was fuelled by old chip fryer oil.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Feb 2022)

Dry so far and no wind but rain is likely pretty soon according to forecast.
My fruit "cake" turned out to be rather good. I hope I remember how I made it. It is an adaption of an All Bran loaf I found on the baker's section of CC.


----------



## Roseland triker (13 Feb 2022)

Could do with a sail on my trike as it's super windy and rainy


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2022)

It is raining here . I had a wet cat come in and jump on my lap to prove it !


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Feb 2022)

It's not raining here in Hamtun yet..
I took mutley for a walk in the local woods before work so that's our exercise for the day unless I get a chance later on.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2022)

Could I produce nuclear fusion in our fan oven if I turned the thermostat up ?
I'd better not do it when my wife's cooking !


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Could I produce nuclear fusion in our fan oven if I turned the thermostat up ?
> I'd better not do it when my wife's cooking !


Fission chips for lunch?


----------



## DCLane (13 Feb 2022)

Raining heavily here in West Yorkshire. Today's ride to get Turf zones has been swapped with a to-be-found Zwift event. I can't be bothered with being soaked and cold.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> Raining heavily here in West Yorkshire. Today's ride to get Turf zones has been swapped with a to-be-found Zwift event. I can't be bothered with being soaked and cold.


I stuck lights on and popped out for 23 miles early as I knew rain was forecast. Sure enough it has arrived.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did Simon and Garfunkel do them for copyright infringement? Clear shades of ''Feeling Groovy'' (49th Bridge Street Song) in there.
> (Looking at the dates, it came too late for me. I was already into girls and underage drinking....)


It was a little young for me, but my nephew thought it was great.


----------



## tyred (13 Feb 2022)

I'm waiting for my computer to finish Windows updates. Taking forever 😴


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Feb 2022)

Rode the Knights Templar 100km audax yesterday. Over 100 riders and weather relatively benign with warmth from the sun.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2022)

I just writted a letter, with an envelope and everything.

Now going to cook some pasta; fire extinguisher at the ready.


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2022)

Grim here. Wet and blowing a gale. May pop in the garage and do some tidying. Woken at 6am from the Nursing Home, MIL on way in to hospital as she's had a nose bleed all night - she suffers from them and add in wafarin, then it won't stop. No-one can visit as local hospital still has no accompanying adults unless a real need. Hopefully she'll be out today.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

Chilly, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

It is just starting to spit with rain in this corner of East Cambs. I am watching the curling (feck, it's addictive!) and tidying up the writing I did yesterday. Did not sleep well, so feeling a tad grumpy.

Last night I also catalogued and filed the Bay of E purchases that arrived. 

The FF2000 programme had the results filled in, which rather conveniently plugged a gap in my data, the '88 Oulton Park Gold Cup programme established that the Camel press pack I had was produced for that particular meeting, and one of the photos in the press pack was used in the third of the programmes I bought - '88 Silverstone International Trophy. So all in all, a good result there.

Plus the issue of Short Circuit, while rather tatty, is actually quite rare. It has a report from a Superstox meeting at Aldershot that actually includes the date (that's like hen's teeth in issues of SC from that era), so I can now chase down the programme.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2022)

Had a nice walk around local nature reserve. 
Keeps trying to rain but not really managed it yet for long .


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

Had a bitsas luncheon - the last of the curry, some roasties and a few random veg, plus two  and half a mango.

It is now raining steadily here.

Am watching the Monobob - that actually looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had a bitsas luncheon - the last of the curry, some roasties and a few random veg, plus two  and half a mango.
> 
> It is now raining steadily here.
> 
> Am watching the Monobob - that actually looks like a lot of fun.


Yep. 75mph in a tin box what could go wrong!  It does look good though.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

Oh, and regarding on our Ely Cathedral vs Winchester Cathedral discussion...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-60324722

There's some fabby pics of the lantern in there. And the medieval master carpenters were more skilled than was thought, as the lantern is actually a cantilever structure, and not the solid ended beams that everyone assumed.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. 75mph in a tin box what could go wrong!  It does look good though.



I like motor racing, remember... This is a little bit more sane. Only a little, mind...


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Feb 2022)

Molly has just opened the kitchen drawer again and has brought through a piece of crinkly plastic that something was wrapped in. 🐱


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yep. 75mph in a tin box what could go wrong!  It does look good though.


i'd have thought a few Sidecar racers might have given it a go in the 'Off' season.


View: https://youtu.be/SltqgZrPXt8


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly has just opened the kitchen drawer again and has brought through a piece of crinkly plastic that something was wrapped in. 🐱



Poppy and Lexi are currently asleep in their respective beds. Although they're probably both dreaming of plotting havoc while they're at it...


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

raleighnut said:


> i'd have thought a few Sidecar racers might have given it a go in the 'Off' season.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/SltqgZrPXt8




Yep, those guys and girls are *TRULY* bonkers...


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2022)

MIL back at the home - all OK - now the fun of getting her on the weekly video call.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Feb 2022)

Horror as Queen sets up to murder cake




[I assume courtier had an H&S qualification and saw the unmitigated risk.]


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> Horror as Queen sets up to murder cake
> View attachment 630824



Probably because that purple icing does not appear terribly appetizing...


----------



## raleighnut (13 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep, those guys and girls are *TRULY* bonkers...


Not as crazed as the older 'Front Exit' type Sidecars, 


View: https://youtu.be/BYut9uApeg4


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Feb 2022)

The rain has arrived to keep the wind company.


----------



## Moon bunny (13 Feb 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> Moon bunny of this parish has gone to York for the day. I haven’t.


I have found a new way to annoy Hover, just say you went on a guided tour of the _Train Museum._


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2022)

I'm having an indoor day because it's wet and windy outside. Two loads of laundry done so it's time for a fresh coffee.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Feb 2022)

I'm having pesto pasta and olives for dinner I think.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

Whoever thought Fungus the Bogeyman would ever turn up in a story about motor racing...

Well, he has now


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2022)

Alright own up ! Who's been given 2 trillion pounds ?


----------



## oldwheels (13 Feb 2022)

Drizzle most of today but no wind. Got some more garden tidying done with large fish boxes and several large fuel drums somebody will like if I get round to advertising them.
The anti holiday home lobby is giving it laldy and I gave them a poke by mentioning the Wales “ come home to a living fire” thing of the 1970/80s . To my surprise I got quite a few likes.
We do things in style here. One of my neighbours just got a carry out delivered. Came in a large BMW.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Alright own up ! Who's been given 2 trillion pounds ?


Gareth has!


----------



## tyred (13 Feb 2022)

Messaged someone who had listed an office chair for sale on the local Facebook buy and sell page this evening asking if I could go and see it. Got reply from her saying that they're going to Spain for a fortnight and contact her when she gets back. 

Am I missing something or would it not have made more sense to list it _after_ she comes back from holidays


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2022)

SIL has just popped round. She's gone in the hot tub with MrsF - I'm making her some food as she's just done a 12 hour shift in the Laundry at MIL's Nursing home on her own as they are short staffed throughout the home. She started there at the start of Covid, as her main job as a swim teacher stopped, and still isn't at pre-covid levels, so has stayed on for extra cash.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just writted a letter, with an envelope and everything.
> 
> Now going to cook some pasta; fire extinguisher at the ready.



Pasta cooked, apartment not smouldering.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

Cats have been fed. Going to feed me shortly. There are still some random leftovers in the fridge that want eating before they develop language skills. It'll be a poppity-ping job.

In other news, I have developed a zit on the back of my neck.


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2022)

I'm a clumsy bugger. I managed to spill some coffee straight out of the mokka pot, onto my left foot this morning. I now have a burn blister about 3cm by 2cm on the top of my arch. Burn plaster currently on, but hope this doesn't stop me getting my foot in a cycling shoe. Grr.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> I'm a clumsy bugger. I managed to spill some coffee straight out of the mokka pot, onto my left foot this morning. I now have a burn blister about 3cm by 2cm on the top of my arch. Burn plaster currently on, but hope this doesn't stop me getting my foot in a cycling shoe. Grr.



Ouch!!! 

On the upsides, there are worse places you could've spilled that coffee onto...


----------



## fossyant (13 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> On the upsides, there are worse places you could've spilled that coffee onto...



I had pants on !


----------



## Illaveago (13 Feb 2022)

How come Georgie only comes for a cuddle when he's soaking wet ?


----------



## pawl (13 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Chilly, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> It is just starting to spit with rain in this corner of East Cambs. I am watching the curling (feck, it's addictive!) and tidying up the writing I did yesterday. Did not sleep well, so feeling a tad grumpy.
> 
> ...



My god if those ice rinks get that dusty they have to keep sweeping them why don’t they use vacuum cleaners And before someone says the leads wouldn’t be long enough Rechargeable battery ones are available


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> I had pants on !



Unlike the friend who was emptying the washing machine in the buff, and one of his cats decided that playing with the dangly toy would be a fantastic idea.

Said friend ended up in A&E...


----------



## DCLane (13 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> SIL has just popped round. She's gone in the hot tub with MrsF


Did she choose to go in, or did you pop her in there to get her out of the way?


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just writted a letter, with an envelope and everything.
> 
> Now going to cook some pasta; fire extinguisher at the ready.


Fancy envelopes you have over in those parts, I use a pen for writing.

I stopped using crayons years ago.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

Had some lamb, mushroom pasta, sprouts and tzatziki, followed by fruit crumble and custard.

Other than two lamb chops, all the random leftovers have been eaten.

I caught Lexi licking the dripping.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Pasta cooked, apartment not smouldering.


Your skills are improving in leaps and bounds.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Your skills are improving in leaps and bounds.



Thank you. 

I'd have reported earlier but it took a while to clean the ceiling


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'd have reported earlier but it took a while to clean the ceiling


Leave the windows open tonight. Let the cool night air clear the room.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> I stopped using crayons years ago.



Growing up is overrated.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Does remind me of "island cars" which are probably still on the smaller islands where there is no requirement for an MOT.



The insurance policy must be very carefully worded.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Leave the windows open tonight. Let the cool night air clear the room.



Not likely; we have foxes here and the kitchen window is only 6 inches from the ground.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Growing up is overrated.


They let me use something sharper, pencils. From there a short move to a pen, just be aware of possible ink poisoning.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not likely; we have foxes here and the kitchen window is only 6 inches from the ground.


They'll not hurt themselves fleeing the scene then.


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Growing up is overrated.



And not compulsory.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

I have just finished cataloguing my 1980s issues of Short Circuit Magazine.

It had got to the point where it was hard to keep it all straight in my head while looking at listings on the 'bay. Sticking the info in a spreadsheet gives me an at-a-glance list of what I have and what I don't.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2022)

It's valentine's Day tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> And not compulsory.


And you body is never more than 11 years old anyway.


----------



## dave r (13 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> And you body is never more than 11 years old anyway.



Yes, and the regeneration process gets less accurate and less efficient as time goes by and our bodies begin to wear out.


----------



## tyred (13 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's valentine's Day tomorrow


So I've heard. Strange festival. Apparently people send cards and roses to each other but none come my way.


----------



## Reynard (13 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> So I've heard. Strange festival. Apparently people send cards and roses to each other but none come my way.



If it helps, I get nowt either...


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

I have a  and a Tesco own brand kit kat.

Am watching the Superbowl. Want the Bengals to win purely to spite the owner of the Rams. Who also owns Arsenal. If he can piss away that much money on the Rams, why is he a penny-pinching pillock when it comes to us?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2022)

Dark and dry outside
Some lighter patches in the sky 
Cat wants feeding


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Feb 2022)

Looking forward to the Blues Bash in Broadstairs next weekend.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2022)

My phone battery is on 1% I'd better charge it befo


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2022)

First cuppa went down well
As usual cat has decorated around his bowl
Office door has been opened


----------



## tyred (14 Feb 2022)

Wet and windy again.

I feel sorry for the postman going out in that to deliver all my cards this morning.


----------



## Roseland triker (14 Feb 2022)

Bin men are half hour late...
I went out on time again...... Could of drank more coffee


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2022)

Morning.
It isn't raining at the moment, there is blue sky and clouds around , the ground is damp .
The weather woman just said that we are going to have sunshine and heavy showers .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2022)

Bank!

Sorry! Getting confused ! Thought I would just say in case any money had been accumulated before I answered a question .


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2022)

30% 👍


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2022)

I didn't want to be the leakest wink !


----------



## tyred (14 Feb 2022)

One month on and I still find my turbo trainer boring and tedious.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> One month on and I still find my turbo trainer boring and tedious.


If you use it by an open window, the lashing rain and howling wind make it seem like a real bike ride! ☔🍃👍


----------



## oldwheels (14 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The insurance policy must be very carefully worded.


What is this insurance you speak of?


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> One month on and I still find my turbo trainer boring and tedious.



I first used a Turbo in the 1990's and its always been boring, though I stopped using it some time back.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Feb 2022)

Still dry but a strong, cold NW wind which increases the windchill a lot and makes the house much colder.
Best to wait and see how it looks later before deciding what to do today. 
Why is it that every time I make a ferry booking the weather forecast gets increasingly worse on that day? Being a Sunday as well the timetables are set so that if one does not sail I do not have time to get an alternative route until late afternoon which I will not even try as it means driving in the dark. I used to do a lot of overnight driving but not any longer.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> One month on and I still find my turbo trainer boring and tedious.


It is isn't it ! I played a video of my cycle ride which helped a bit . It seems a waste of energy which could be put to some use .


----------



## tyred (14 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> I first used a Turbo in the 1990's and its always been boring, though I stopped using it some time back.


I only bought it on the physio's advice to help with recovery and do 30 minutes every morning. I used to do 30 minutes in the evening too but couldn't stand the boredom so I go for a walk now in the evening.

I think I will try the Brompton for a short ride at the weekend to see how I get on with real cycling.


----------



## dave r (14 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> I only bought it on the physio's advice to help with recovery and do 30 minutes every morning. I used to do 30 minutes in the evening too but couldn't stand the boredom so I go for a walk now in the evening.
> 
> I think I will try the Brompton for a short ride at the weekend to see how I get on with real cycling.



I used to do winter training, 1 to 2 hours twice a week end of October to the end of February, and did it for about 10 years, I think the last time I used it was just after my heart attack.


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Bin men are half hour late...
> I went out on time again...... Could of drank more coffee



Ours never turn up at the same time. Quite often late morning, but arrived at 7:30am last week and I'd not put the bin out. No sign of them yet this week.


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2022)

Wet here again. MrsF left at 7am for work and realised, as she arrived, that's she's forgotten her laptop. She's on her way back to WFH, but is still not here at 9am. Traffic is terrible and back to pre-covid levels. 

Reminds me, I'll be riding in the pouring rain on the commute tomorrow, far better than getting stuck in traffic.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2022)

Coffee & coconut biscuit time...


----------



## Roseland triker (14 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Coffee & coconut biscuit time...


I'm having a poo


----------



## fossyant (14 Feb 2022)

Essential Training here. Equality and Diversity refresher done - that was fine. Now for GDPR - oh the joy.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Feb 2022)

I am knackered, l'm taking a break from constructing the stud-work and lining out one of the stables with 2400 x 1200x9mm OSB ....by myself . Except for the useful comments from "s w m b o"


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> I'm having a poo


Had mine earlier


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> I'm having a poo


Coffee does that to me too!


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Had mine earlier


Was it you that mentioned the decaf Yorkshire tea? Think it was. I bought some this morning. Seems just as good as the normal one, although I'm not sure about decaffeinating processes for things. Often use nasty chemicals so I'm not sure how much healthier it is.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> I'm having a poo


Three wheeled commode?


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> One month on and I still find my turbo trainer boring and tedious.


Imagine the upper Midwest U.S., where we are on such about 3 months every year....


----------



## DCLane (14 Feb 2022)

I'm sat in a work Teams meeting, after which I have to do a month's work in 3 days, and this thought popped into my head:

"If I miss the meeting, which is essential in order to do the work, can I avoid doing the jobs needed?"


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Feb 2022)

Back from bike ride , sunny with light winds. Just eaten some cranberry bread and now moving onto green tea.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Was it you that mentioned the decaf Yorkshire tea? Think it was. I bought some this morning. Seems just as good as the normal one, although I'm not sure about decaffeinating processes for things. Often use nasty chemicals so I'm not sure how much healthier it is.


Guilty as charged


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Feb 2022)

The birds are definitely starting to sing from the spring songbook. And I've just been to Lidl.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Guilty as charged


Currently enjoying a large mug of Barleycup. I like it. A dozen jars due to get delivered soon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I am knackered, l'm taking a break from constructing the stud-work and lining out one of the stables with 2400 x 1200x9mm OSB ....by myself . Except for the useful comments from "s w m b o"



Ah, you're making a stud farm...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ah, you're making a stud farm...


Heaven forbid, we already have four horses and that is plenty as far as l am concerned


----------



## cookiemonster (14 Feb 2022)

Tweet of the year so far.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

Grey, blustery and showery here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, but am rocking the chipmunk look again. But I had a productive morning in the kitchen, and there is a beef ragu simmering away in the crock pot in preparation for tonight's supper.

I have also done some writing.

Am now watching the curling* and keeping an eye on a Bay of E lot that I shall shortly put a bid on.

* I have discovered that one of England's three curling rinks just happens to be in Cambridge.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

Oh yes, and Happy Valentine's Day for those who are celebrating. 

I'm not, but on the upsides, I don't have to share my chocolates


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The bypass hose should be between the water pump and the cylinder head . It was a short piece of hose .



And difficult to get in and out.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

Right, luncheon calls...


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Mimosa Yellow ! I can remember working on one , I think it was the first spray job I did .
> I think my car was made in Speke in Liverpool . I found that the car performed better without oil in the dashpots. When I filled them up with oil the car would be very sluggish . AS the throttle opened the pistons in the dashpots would rise forcing oil out onto the underside of the bonnet .



I gave up topping them up in the end, I seem to recall it wasn't detrimental.


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2022)

Without goggling it, can you guess how crochet is now part of this year's Winter Olympics? 

In other news, do not sit still for too long, or you will be put in the garage. Oh! on second thoughts, @biggs682, while you are in there please take a look at the bicycles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Frosty and sunny here. It looks like it's going to be a nice week generally.



Scratch that, it's now _gerpischening _it down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh yes, and Happy Valentine's Day for those who are celebrating.
> 
> I'm not, but on the upsides, I don't have to share my chocolates


This made me laugh....


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just writted a letter, with an envelope and everything.
> 
> Now going to cook some pasta; fire extinguisher at the ready.



Goodness, really achieving!


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Feb 2022)

Well postman has been, looks like I'm buying my own chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

The postlady has been, and I received a pack of A5 punch pockets and a bottle of glue. From someone called Amazon, I believe.

Anyways, had a fine luncheon of wholemeal bread & butter with Fillet Americain, plus a tangerine, a pear and two


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

Oh, and I won the lot I was after - an 8x6 photo of Derek Warwick driving his Toleman 181 at the '82 British GP at Brands, which also included some accompanying Press Association blurb and a stamp for "The Times" newspaper on the back of the print.

The other bidder was the person who I crossed swords with over the race boots. I bet they're really hating me now...


----------



## rockyroller (14 Feb 2022)

silly me, had a silly fall. I'll be laying low while the shoulder mends. glad I got my parents' bathroom ceiling painted Saturday, before falling off my bike, on some ice Sunday


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2022)

Watch out I think I like that groove


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Without goggling it, can you guess how crochet is now part of this year's Winter Olympics?



Is Tom Daley in Beijing, then?


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> silly me, had a silly fall. I'll be laying low while the shoulder mends. glad I got I got my parents' bathroom ceiling painted Saturday, before falling off my bike, on some ice Sunday



Ouch xxx 

Mend quickly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Is Tom Daley in Beijing, then?


He was on the radio this morning. He's on his way from Tower Bridge to Plymouth by bike, running and kayaking(?) with very little endurance training. He will also be crocheting 9 million bicycle bells while on his 4 day charity trip. (This last bit may not be entirely true.)

EDIT: rowing, not kayaking.


----------



## pawl (14 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> And difficult to get in and out.




Didn’t it get replaced with a corrugated one that could br compressed to ease the problem of fitting My mates uncle had a garage and hated replacing mini bypass hoses Believe he had to detach the engine from its mounts to make space to fit a new hose
Always joked he needed a mechanic with twelve inch skinny fingers to get at the hose in situ.


----------



## tyred (14 Feb 2022)

I preparing a lovely Valentine's evening for the one I love


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2022)

I know that @classic likes working out obscure connections, so I will give him a chance to reply to the crochet/winter Olympics conundrum. 

In other news, the Foodbank in this town is noticing a decrease in the number of people using it. The Community Cupboard has fresh fruit, vegetables and bread, pizzas etc, and lots of other items that are not available at a Food bank. Also anyone can use it, without referral from an agency. So possibly it is easier for people to go there, and there is more choice. 

This places a huge amount of trust on people, but it seems to work. Like any other scheme, there will be some who take advantage, but the vast majority of people will use it appropriately. 

Anyone can go in there, pick up a basket of food, and then put a financial donation into the Box. Or they take "swaps" etc.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2022)

Just heard that I have a meeting with the bosses in March to talk about my contract...


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> I know that @classic likes working out obscure connections, so I will give him a chance to reply to the crochet/winter Olympics conundrum.
> 
> In other news, the Foodbank in this town is noticing a decrease in the number of people using it. The Community Cupboard has fresh fruit, vegetables and bread, pizzas etc, and lots of other items that are not available at a Food bank. Also anyone can use it, without referral from an agency. So possibly it is easier for people to go there, and there is more choice.
> 
> ...



And probably good quality and healthier choices as well, if the Community Larder in Mepal (couple of villages along from me) is anything to go by. I've had the odd box of stuff from there via a friend who is a volunteer there if they've been donated more than they can cope with.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

There is now a pot of chicken, vegetable & barley soup simmering away on the hob, and I am cooking some green lentils to add to the beef ragu for later.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just heard that I have a meeting with the bosses in March to talk about my contract...



I do hope that's a good thing rather than a bad one...


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> And probably good quality and healthier choices as well, if the Community Larder in Mepal (couple of villages along from me) is anything to go by. I've had the odd box of stuff from there via a friend who is a volunteer there if they've been donated more than they can cope with.



There seems to be a network of the local community cupboards, that they do swaps/donations if they get too much of one thing. Places like golf clubs also get involved in donating food.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> There seems to be a network of the local community cupboards, that they do swaps/donations if they get too much of one thing. Places like golf clubs also get involved in donating food.



I would imagine the one here has a similar thing going. I haven't had anything recently, probably because there are more people in need than there used to be.

I don't mind, as long as food doesn't get wasted.


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I would imagine the one here has a similar thing going. I haven't had anything recently, probably because there are more people in need than there used to be.
> 
> I don't mind, as long as food doesn't get wasted.



Yes, that is partly why it was set up, to prevent food being wasted. There is Fareshare or similar schemes, but this is a much smaller set-up.


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Probably because that purple icing does not appear terribly appetizing...



Better than the tyres on Postman Pat's van.


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2022)

There is a giant rainbow here. Unusually I can see where it meets the ground. Should I grab a spade and dig for treasure?


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> SIL has just popped round. She's gone in the hot tub with MrsF - I'm making her some food as she's just done a 12 hour shift in the Laundry at MIL's Nursing home on her own as they are short staffed throughout the home. She started there at the start of Covid, as her main job as a swim teacher stopped, and still isn't at pre-covid levels, so has stayed on for extra cash.



My mother's home has mostly been OK until recently, but I feel for the staff with all the changes of regulations & imposed vaccinations.


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Pasta cooked, apartment not smouldering.



See, it's easy when you try.


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had some lamb, mushroom pasta, sprouts and tzatziki, followed by fruit crumble and custard.
> 
> Other than two lamb chops, all the random leftovers have been eaten.
> 
> I caught Lexi licking the dripping.



That cat has good taste.


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'd have reported earlier but it took a while to clean the ceiling



Pasta is not the same as pancakes.


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> They let me use something sharper, pencils. From there a short move to a pen, just be aware of possible ink poisoning.


I think we started with slates and iron 'pens'. At some stage we moved on to dip pens, you had to suck the wax of the new nibs before they'd work. The inkwells were decidedly minging.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> That cat has good taste.



Of course she does. She's a cat. It comes with the territory.


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, that is partly why it was set up, to prevent food being wasted. There is Fareshare or similar schemes, but this is a much smaller set-up.



I hate wasting food... It pains me if I have to wang out half a carrot...

The best "gift" I had from the Community Larder was a 5kg sack of sugar and a case of tangerines. Nobody wanted 5kg of sugar and they got donated half a van of the fruit and had too much.

You can guess what I did with that lot...


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

I have a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Speicher (14 Feb 2022)

I watched some of the two man bob in the winter Olympics, but I was getting a headache just watching them bounce off the wall.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Three wheeled commode?


Looks like a Shetland flag which I use but this is not me.


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh yes, and Happy Valentine's Day for those who are celebrating.
> 
> I'm not, but on the upsides, I don't have to share my chocolates



When the wife is trying to keep her weight down ......


----------



## mybike (14 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Didn’t it get replaced with a corrugated one that could br compressed to ease the problem of fitting My mates uncle had a garage and hated replacing mini bypass hoses Believe he had to detach the engine from its mounts to make space to fit a new hose
> Always joked he needed a mechanic with twelve inch skinny fingers to get at the hose in situ.



I don't know what it was like before the corrugated one, but I didn't notice it compressed noticeably.

Just occurred to me, I must have had the hose already because there were no shops open on a Sunday then.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Feb 2022)

Turned out a nice day and while the temperature was at 6C it did not feel cold once I was out apart from my fingers.
Got a nice trike run which is the first for about a month. Spoiled a bit by convoys of effing tourists as only saw one local car plus strangely 3 SWB Land Rovers but not together. There are a few kicking around here probably white settlers coming to live in the wilderness who think we are a bit uncivilised. These are not working vehicles as they are pristine and well polished.
If it is like this in February I shudder to think what it will be like in summer.
Got a worried call from my DIL on my answering machine as she had a missed call from our local hospital who denied calling her when she phoned back. I was not answering the landline obviously nor my mobile as I was up at my wildlife pals croft where there is no vodaphone reception. We concluded in the end that they must have misdialled as they could not have her mobile number anyway.
He told me about when he met the Winterwatch presenter in about 1994 or 1995. They were looking at the first sea eagle nest on Mull and he asked had they any evidence of them taking lambs. This was denied until he saw one coming back to the nest --- carrying a dead lamb. He was asked to provide them with a deer carcass but that was not possible so he had to provide them with a diet of hares instead.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> I don't know what it was like before the corrugated one, but I didn't notice it compressed noticeably.
> 
> Just occurred to me, I must have had the hose already because there were no shops open on a Sunday then.


I had the corrugated ones and they were a complete PITA to fit.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just heard that I have a meeting with the bosses in March to talk about my contract...


better hide the bottle until then, eh?


----------



## rockyroller (14 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> That cat has good taste.


wait, what? was cat in the recipe?


----------



## tyred (14 Feb 2022)

More storm warnings forecast for the week ahead. 

News report warns pedestrians to stay in or to wear a reflective band for safety if they must go out. Obviously hi-vis protects from being hit by falling slates and branches


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I do hope that's a good thing rather than a bad one...



It's normal, because my contract was for a year with the possibility of extension if things worked out. I did ask for it to be brought forward so that if it's extended I can get the family here, as travelling 200km back and forth on weekends is getting a bit boring.

From the feedback I've been getting they seem happy with me and I'm happy working for them, so hopefully it will be an extension and and a bit more security.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just heard that I have a meeting with the bosses in March to talk about my contract...


Gives you time to work out how you go about asking for a considerable increase in your salary


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Pasta is not the same as pancakes.



Something else to write down. I'll be right back...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Gives you time to work out how you go about asking for a considerable increase in your salary



Hmm... just don't tell them what happened this morning:

My bike lives inside my apartment and gets rolled out of the door in the morning, loaded, et c. Today, I managed the following

1. Put coat on.
2: Took bike bag outside ready to put on luggage rack.
3: Checked lights, windows, cooker, et c
4: Checked wallet, phone, keys.
5: Went outside and locked door.
6: Put boots on
7: Remembered I wasn't wearing my cap.
8: Unlocked door, retrieved cap.
9: Locked door.
10: Picked up bag to put on luggage rack.
11: Turned around.
12: Remembered bike was still in apartment.

The worst of it is, this is the second time I did this in two weeks, and it's only Monday...


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmm... just don't tell them what happened this morning:
> 
> My bike lives inside my apartment and gets rolled out of the door in the morning, loaded, et c. Today, I managed the following
> 
> ...


Worry not. You aren't the only one.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> There seems to be a network of the local community cupboards, that they do swaps/donations if they get too much of one thing. Places like golf clubs also get involved in donating food.


Wabbits !


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> better hide the bottle until then, eh?



A bit hard in a building full of alcoholic clients. The Boss is also a very experienced social worker and worked several years with street people, which is a very tough gig.

It is said the Boss can _smell _someone drinking alcohol if they're hiding in a cupboard in a locked room on the first floor, as soon as he gets out of his car.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The birds are definitely starting to sing from the spring songbook. And I've just been to Lidl.


Did they have a copy of the correct songbook for you?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Without goggling it, can you guess how crochet is now part of this year's Winter Olympics?
> 
> In other news, do not sit still for too long, or you will be put in the garage. Oh! on second thoughts, @biggs682, while you are in there please take a look at the bicycles.



I have a bit of room as i sold one yesterday


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> More storm warnings forecast for the week ahead.
> 
> News report warns pedestrians to stay in or to wear a reflective band for safety if they must go out. Obviously hi-vis protects from being hit by falling slates and branches


Have you been near Killaloe recently?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Feb 2022)

Just had cup of green tea 🍵


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> More storm warnings forecast for the week ahead.
> 
> News report warns pedestrians to stay in or to wear a reflective band for safety if they must go out. Obviously hi-vis protects from being hit by falling slates and branches


Have you been near Killaloe recently?


----------



## tyred (14 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have you been near Killaloe recently?


Nope.


----------



## tyred (14 Feb 2022)

I've successfully completed my Sudoko


----------



## Reynard (14 Feb 2022)

*BURP*

Chicken, leek & barley soup, followed by Bolognese pasta bake with a bechamel and two cheese topping.


----------



## classic33 (14 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> Nope.


Not you then.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> *BURP*
> 
> Chicken, leek & barley soup, followed by Bolognese pasta bake with a bechamel and two cheese topping.


Better out than in


----------



## postman (14 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Well postman has been, looks like I'm buying my own chocolate.


I wish to state ihave no idea where oldhippy lives.and i would have bought a bar had i known.


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Feb 2022)

postman said:


> I wish to state ihave no idea where oldhippy lives.and i would have bought a bar had i known.


That made me laugh. 😁


----------



## slowmotion (14 Feb 2022)

There's a pancake flat new tarmac surface on a bit of Shepherds Bush Road, London W14. Where will people go to brave eight inch craters, deadly grooves, raised plates of ironwork, and crumbly rubble surfaces?


----------



## DCLane (15 Feb 2022)

slowmotion said:


> There's a pancake flat new tarmac surface on a bit of Shepherds Bush Road, London W14. Where will people go to brave eight inch craters, deadly grooves, raised plates of ironwork, and crumbly rubble surfaces?


Leeds Road in Huddersfield. Makes a cart track look luxurious. And it's supposed to be an A-road.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Feb 2022)

slowmotion said:


> There's a pancake flat new tarmac surface on a bit of Shepherds Bush Road, London W14. Where will people go to brave eight inch craters, deadly grooves, raised plates of ironwork, and crumbly rubble surfaces?


Shepherds Bush Road, London W14 in about 2 weeks time after Cadent dig up the newly laid section for gas main work and then relay it to their usual standard.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Shepherds Bush Road, London W14 in about 2 weeks time after Cadent dig up the newly laid section for gas main work and then relay it to their usual standard.


We'll all be queueing up to get our blast of nostalgia.


----------



## raleighnut (15 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just had cup of green tea 🍵


I've got a cup of green tea and an Egg Custard Tart


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

I've got a  and some salted pretzel sticks

And, surprise, surprise, I'm watching the curling


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

Right, tea drunked, pretzels ated, ergo time to head off up the wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2022)

I'm up! It's very early 😔


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2022)

Dark and damp underfoot outside by the look of it.
Feels like it wants to but it's not ready.
It's getting lighter


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Another day another tuna pattern around the cat's bowl
Works laptop needs an update


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2022)

Morning .
Ooh! The sky has gone yellow !
I can look forward to rain later.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2022)

The curling reminds me of my old iMac .


----------



## tyred (15 Feb 2022)

My physioterrorist called to cancel this morning's appointment as she has Covid.


----------



## Roseland triker (15 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> My physioterrorist called to cancel this morning's appointment as she has Covid.


So what. It's a bulls*** excuse now


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2022)

Laptop still updating and claims at least another 10 minutes


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2022)

I'm bl**dy angry with the Beeb this morning for devoting the whole programme it seems to a minor tennis player who likes to try to ignore a country's immigration laws and ends up getting deported . 
A person who doesn't want to get vaccinated ! So in my opinion he shouldn't be given air time !


----------



## Tribansman (15 Feb 2022)

Off to a floom park with a wired mini T today. He's been like a coiled spring since 5.30 this morning, despite over 8 miles walking around London yesterday and playing an extended game of tag in Regent's Park with his mate.

I've asked him to share some of his energy with me - or failing that entertain himself for a couple of hours while I go back to bed. He declined both options 😭


----------



## Roseland triker (15 Feb 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Off to a floom park with a wired mini T today. He's been like a coiled spring since 5.30 this morning, despite over 8 miles walking around London yesterday and playing an extended game of tag in Regent's Park with his mate.
> 
> I've asked him to share some of his energy with me - or failing that entertain himself for a couple of hours while I go back to bed. He declined both options 😭


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> So what. It's a bulls*** excuse now



It's still potentially dangerous, especially if a patient has a preexisting illness, and not everyone with a preexisting illness knows it; it's probably better to avoid contact in that situation.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2022)

Shortish wet dog walk this morning ☔ 
She'll get a few more miles later.. 👍 
🐶


----------



## Roseland triker (15 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's still potentially dangerous, especially if a patient has a preexisting illness, and not everyone with a preexisting illness knows it; it's probably better to avoid contact in that situation.


According to our government everything is fine now no need to isolate even if testing positive.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2022)

Pack your bags were going home


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Pack your bags were going home


Where?


----------



## rockyroller (15 Feb 2022)

if I say I'm cranky this morning, will it help me be less cranky?


----------



## Roseland triker (15 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> if I say I'm cranky this morning, will it help me be less cranky?


Definitely not.


----------



## tyred (15 Feb 2022)

I'm going to be sent a new work laptop


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> if I say I'm cranky this morning, will it help me be less cranky?



Depends if you know why you feel cranky. 

When I feel, cranky/wobbly/drained/exhausted or just tired, it can help to know why, or I can just take it easy until I feel slightly better. Fortunately I am retired so I have that option.


----------



## Roseland triker (15 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm going to be sent a new work laptop


Thats a bonus what you getting?


----------



## oldwheels (15 Feb 2022)

Out early this morning to a blast of torrential sleety hail. Now the sun is shining and it getting warmer.
Realised yesterday that the time to renew a Blue Badge can be up to 12 weeks. Panic as I only have 7 weeks left.
Phoned the surgery and got the relevant bits of my medical history printed immediately by a very pleasant receptionist.
Council offices next where I got a seat and a desk to fill in the opaque questions on the form and given advice on the best way to phrase the answers while the guy copied all the relevant documents. 
Application will go off today but later ferries may well be cancelled causing delay. Fingers crossed there are no snags but being given help filling the form in should help to avoid that.
Benefits of a small community where there is generally time for other people.😊


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2022)

Well it looks like they have got the feather worecast wrong ! It looks like the rain is set in for the rest of the day!


----------



## Illaveago (15 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Depends if you know why you feel cranky.
> 
> When I feel, cranky/wobbly/drained/exhausted or just tired, it can help to know why, or I can just take it easy until I feel slightly better. Fortunately I am retired so I have that option.


What! Of being cranky ?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I'm bl**dy angry with the Beeb this morning for devoting the whole programme it seems to a minor tennis player who likes to try to ignore a country's immigration laws and ends up getting deported .
> A person who doesn't want to get vaccinated ! So in my opinion he shouldn't be given air time !


I can't help admiring him for sticking to what he believes though. I was just reading it just now and he is saying he would be prepared to miss tournaments rather than get vaccinated.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Where?


Where ever they came from to start with


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmm... just don't tell them what happened this morning:
> 
> My bike lives inside my apartment and gets rolled out of the door in the morning, loaded, et c. Today, I managed the following
> 
> ...


And you would like a personal assistant as well as financial enhancement


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I can't help admiring him for sticking to what he believes though. I was just reading it just now and he is saying he would be prepared to miss tournaments rather than get vaccinated.


As long as he's happy accepting the consequences..


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wait, what? was cat in the recipe?



I like cats, but I couldn't eat a whole one


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's normal, because my contract was for a year with the possibility of extension if things worked out. I did ask for it to be brought forward so that if it's extended I can get the family here, as travelling 200km back and forth on weekends is getting a bit boring.
> 
> From the feedback I've been getting they seem happy with me and I'm happy working for them, so hopefully it will be an extension and and a bit more security.



And a bit more pay?


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I'm bl**dy angry with the Beeb this morning for devoting the whole programme it seems to a minor tennis player who likes to try to ignore a country's immigration laws and ends up getting deported .
> A person who doesn't want to get vaccinated ! So in my opinion he shouldn't be given air time !





PeteXXX said:


> As long as he's happy accepting the consequences..



The consequences are entirely made up. The absolute nonsense of Australia's rules!


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not you then.


Neither time?


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

Cold, blustery and very soggy here chez Casa Reynard. I think @Andy in Germany sent his rain over here.

Got soaked doing two laps of the playing fields with a friend and her dogs. It was only drizzling when we started out, but then, sneakily, the heavens opened when we turned away from the shelter of the tree line. My coat and jeans are dripping out in the hallway. I have had to towel myself down and dry my hair. Urgh.

Stopped off at the veg stall in the village on the way home and bought a bunch of leek and a celeriac.

Am now watching the curling.


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Shortish wet dog walk this morning ☔
> She'll get a few more miles later.. 👍
> 🐶



Just reminded me, we've my daughters dog staying, so I really ought to take her for a walk. Just tired of playing hopscotch with the puddles.


----------



## mybike (15 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> According to our government everything is fine now no need to isolate even if testing positive.



The question is, if you're not actually ill, what is the point. Tests are just part of the tactics used to scare us.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Depends if you know why you feel cranky. When I feel, cranky/wobbly/drained/exhausted or just tired, it can help to know why, or I can just take it easy until I feel slightly better. Fortunately I am retired so I have that option.


thank you. agreed & yes, I know why. but getting on w/ my day helped


----------



## rockyroller (15 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> According to our government everything is fine now no need to isolate even if testing positive.


I think of it as - they've cleared room in the morgues, for more corpses, so have at it, you'all


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2022)

It's amazing how someone I thought was a dic@he@d has shown that he is di@&head


----------



## Roseland triker (15 Feb 2022)

I don't think we allow German rain here


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cold, blustery and very soggy here chez Casa Reynard. I think @Andy in Germany sent his rain over here.



I was returning it to @classic33; It must have been misdirected.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2022)

Well.. My email to Ahmed Essen, CEO of Vodafone UK, seems to have sprung a 'specialist' into action to review the b4lls up of their service! Within 48 hours () he/she will be in touch with a resolution..
Watch this space


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was returning it to @classic33; It must have been misdirected.


No, we're expecting snow here.


----------



## Roseland triker (15 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> No, we're expecting snow here.


I wish we got snow here. I can recall only twice in about 50yrs ...
It's great on the trike


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

Well, it's finally stopped raining here, but everything is ankle deep in water. Hope there's still enough moisture left in the clouds to rain on @classic33 

My blue wheelie bin has still not been emptied.

Had wholemeal bread & butter with Filet Americain for luncheon, along with a pear, a tangerine and two


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's finally stopped raining here, but everything is ankle deep in water. Hope there's still enough moisture left in the clouds to rain on @classic33
> 
> My blue wheelie bin has still not been emptied.
> 
> Had wholemeal bread & butter with Filet Americain for luncheon, along with a pear, a tangerine and two


Rain! No, just 

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sE3uRRFVsmc


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's amazing how someone I thought was a dic@he@d has shown that he is di@&head


Just goes to show what a fine judge of character you are


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> And you would like a personal assistant as well as financial enhancement



I doubt that'll wash very well, as part of my job is helping people with extra support needs, and that includes life skills coaching. I suspect "Don't forget your bike when going out cycling" is fairly well up on the list.

Let's just keep it amongst ourselves, okay?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> No, we're expecting snow here.



Every little helps.


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Every little helps.


There is that i suppose.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Feb 2022)

Just heard from the Boss. He's visiting the store tomorrow and will make time to talk about my "new contract" then.

This sounds promising.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2022)

I'm at a play centre thingie with No1 grandson. We were due out on a bike ride but heavy rain and wind sorted that idea out!! 😔
It's quite amazing how much noise a few hundred sweaty shouty kids can make.
I forgot my ear defenders, too


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

I need to fill up the wood bins in the house and bring a bottle of washing up liquid and a bag of apples from the utility room.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Feb 2022)

3 grandchildren and 1 grandparent are in the garden playing football. As it's pouring down, the other grandparent is indoors playing with his phone.


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2022)

So, just in case you had forgotten

Crochet and the Olympics


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> So, just in case you had forgotten
> 
> Crochet and the Olympics



That's really rather lovely tbh.


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's really rather lovely tbh.



Yes, and it would last so much longer than a bunch of "real" flowers. As long as they are kept out of strong sunlight, the colours should stay bright.


----------



## Speicher (15 Feb 2022)

This link

https://news.cgtn.com/news/2022-01-...and-knit-wool-bouquets-16JSp8oPRRK/index.html

shows them in greater detail, with a short video.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, and it would last so much longer than a bunch of "real" flowers. As long as they are kept out of strong sunlight, the colours should stay bright.



less chance of the cat eating them, as well LOL...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Feb 2022)

Frames back from Optilabs with new lenses. Looking forward to trying out my new prescription in my cycling glasses.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

I am eating a chocolate coin.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've got a  and some *salted pretzel sticks*
> 
> And, surprise, surprise, I'm watching the curling



These?





I have some at the moment!


----------



## oldwheels (15 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm at a play centre thingie with No1 grandson. We were due out on a bike ride but heavy rain and wind sorted that idea out!! 😔
> It's quite amazing how much noise a few hundred sweaty shouty kids can make.
> I forgot my ear defenders, too


We once stopped with the kids at a swimming pool at Armadale, West Lothian. It had glass roof which seemed to bounce back and magnify the noise. It was full of kids and the noise drove us out in a very short time. We were touring in the days before campsites became more sophisticated and we used swimming pools for showers as well as swimming.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> These?
> View attachment 631146
> 
> I have some at the moment!



Yep. Different brand, but the same thing. I love them.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We once stopped with the kids at a swimming pool at Armadale, West Lothian. It had glass roof which seemed to bounce back and magnify the noise. It was full of kids and the noise drove us out in a very short time. We were touring in the days before campsites became more sophisticated and we used swimming pools for showers as well as swimming.



There's a stock car track at Armadale... (or there was, at any rate.)


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> There's a stock car track at Armadale... (or there was, at any rate.)


There was indeed but no idea if it is still there.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Feb 2022)

Generally not a bad day with some sunshine but also heavy hail showers.
All delivery notes, receipts and assorted paper work has been chucked into a tray for the last 10 years at least and in my unsuccessful search for my medical records I decided it was time for a clear out so spent most of the day sorting through this heap. Any reference to banking or anything which could be identified has to get separated. If put in the paper bin it is a remote chance somebody with ill intent could make use of them. Remote but possible and I am probably being a bit paranoid but better shredded before dumping. 
This will probably take about a week but I am trying to declutter.
It looks like a full moon or nearly anyway and people I know like MSP’s, Councillors or teachers are convinced it has an influence on public behaviour. Could explain a lot.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

Soup and pasta bake for supper.


----------



## tyred (15 Feb 2022)

I've just ordered a sheet of sticky-backed leatherette stuff to repair the cracks in my computer chair. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2022)

Hump day tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

Lexi says "naaaaaaow"


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Hump day tomorrow


Again!


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lexi says "naaaaaaow"


Translated it means...


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Again!


Yep


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We once stopped with the kids at a swimming pool at Armadale, West Lothian. It had glass roof which seemed to bounce back and magnify the noise. It was full of kids and the noise drove us out in a very short time. We were touring in the days before campsites became more sophisticated and we used swimming pools for showers as well as swimming.


I think architects who design swimming pools should be imprisoned in them until their ears bleed. Acoustics from hell, a form of municipal water torture.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> I wish we got snow here. I can recall only twice in about 50yrs ...
> It's great on the trike


Please excuse me for asking but is your Roseland the one I sometimes look out on from Restronguet Creek? If it is, we were snowed in on New Years Eve, about 1978/9 when all the roads were blocked by fallen trees. In a heroic effort to get to London for a party, I set out early in the morning to tramp three miles to the main road and stuck out my thumb. After an epic trip, at about five minutes to midnight, the girl I had my eye on told me to forget it.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Translated it means...



Dreamies please!


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Dreamies please!


Just say "No!"


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep. Different brand, but the same thing. I love them.


Me too (a bit too much, probably!). I get them from Tesco


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Hump day tomorrow


I have it on very good authority that there will be another one next week at about the same time.


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just say "No!"



If I ignore requests, I first get a claw in the backside, and then if I ignore that, Madam bites my nose. Given that I would prefer to remain intact and unbloodied...


----------



## classic33 (15 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I have it on very good authority that there will be another one next week at about the same time.


Never!!


----------



## Reynard (15 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Me too (a bit too much, probably!). I get them from Tesco



Likewise. Once I open a packet and get started, I struggle to stop...


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2022)

Time for a


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am eating a chocolate coin.


Gelt free chocolate!


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2022)

I have just spent the last little while pissing myself with laughter over this Bay of E listing...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/373933572553?hash=item57102d81c9:g:eFEAAOSw2ypiDAYZ


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2022)

Anyways, time to curl up with the curling.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## southcoast (16 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Did you know (nerd alert!) that the ADO project name for the Mini was the Austin Newmarket?
> 
> The reason - they were trying to reach out to a new market of people who would otherwise bought a bubble car. And they were right. The Mini pretty well much killed off the bubble car in the UK.
> 
> My Mini is a Morris, but that's not entirely relevant LOL.



I was looking through an old photo album the other day and there was a picture of a 80’s black Mini that my mother used to own, it had tinted windows alloy wheels etc. When I typed the registration into the DVLA websit, I was surprised to find it was still on the road taxed and with a MOT.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2022)

Morning y'all 
Sounds breezy outside
And it's getting lighter


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2022)

Morning.
It is wet and windy here this morning .
Breakfast this morning was white fish pate !




For Georgie not me !


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is wet and windy here this morning .
> Breakfast this morning was white fish pate !
> 
> ...



Ah but did georgie spread it around the kitchen floor the same way as coker does ?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2022)

First cuppa went down well
SWMBO had her 4th jab yesterday so far so good 
Got to decide whether to ring somebody or not later in the day


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> SWMBO had her 4th jab yesterday so far so good
> Got to decide whether to ring somebody or not later in the day


Do you mean wring their necks ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Ah but did georgie spread it around the kitchen floor the same way as coker does ?


Gwen used to pick up lumps out of the bowl and eat them on the floor .
She would also try to cover over her food with anything to hand if she hadn't finished it .


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Do you mean wring their necks ?



I think that would be cruel 
On a brighter note somebody has e mailed me asking for my bank details so they can make a large deposit of money that at a later time he want's me to return to his other account .....


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I think that would be cruel
> On a brighter note somebody has e mailed me asking for my bank details so they can make a large deposit of money that at a later time he want's me to return to his other account .....


That's very trusting of "somebody"


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I think that would be cruel
> On a brighter note somebody has e mailed me asking for my bank details so they can make a large deposit of money that at a later time he want's me to return to his other account .....


Would that be an African Prince or an exiled Oligarch, perchance?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2022)

It's Black Bin day today. 
Yesterday's aborted bike ride with No 1 grandson is happening this morning after I've fixed daughter's brake light ( O/S)


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Would that be an African Prince or an exiled Oligarch, perchance?


I would say African prince


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2022)

We have 3 pigeons fighting over the bird table


----------



## Roseland triker (16 Feb 2022)

Gloss painting doors today


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2022)

Dry outside and not yet windy but forecast again is for gales later.
Looking at Sunday forecast I will have to go down and negotiate with Calmac to change my ferry booking. I have an appointment in Oban on Tuesday so to be sure of getting there I was going to travel on Sunday. Looks like I will have to postpone till Monday as worse gales are promised on Sunday.
Another joy of island life but not as bad as Tiree who had no ferry for I think 3 weeks due to bad weather. They were having to delve into the big freezers which are kept full for such occasions.


----------



## tyred (16 Feb 2022)

Wind and rain season continues.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2022)

Ferreting through my old documents I came on my VHF license with a photo of some villain on it. 
I can safely put this up as I hope I don’t look like that now.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2022)

If people get blown into one another today will they be able to ask ? "You from Dudley ? "


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> We have 3 pigeons fighting over the bird table


It'd take more than three to make off with it. They'd do better cooperating with each other.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2022)

It's a day with the fairies day ! I thought that taking a bath would be safer than a shower . Typing this is fun ! 

We think it is a type of migraine without the headache but feeling tired , out of breath , indigestion, clueless and brainless.
Pop Master should be fun .
I will have a nap soon and see if it resets itself .


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> It'd take more than three to make off with it. They'd do better cooperating with each other.


I think they were arguing about who got first dibs on the seed meanwhile the sparrows invaded and ate some of it


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I think they were arguing about who got first dibs on the seed meanwhile the sparrows invaded and ate some of it


That'll teach them.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Ferreting through my old documents I came on my VHF license with a photo of some villain on it.
> I can safely put this up as I hope I don’t look like that now.


in a good way, that photo reminds me of Actor Edward Mulhare from the TV show "The Ghost & Mrs. Muir" 1968-1970. of course Rex Harrison did the original 1947 movie version


----------



## rockyroller (16 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It's a day with the fairies day ! I thought that taking a bath would be safer than a shower . Typing this is fun !
> 
> We think it is a type of migraine without the headache but feeling tired , out of breath , indigestion, clueless and brainless.
> Pop Master should be fun .
> I will have a nap soon and see if it resets itself .


yikes, good luck!


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Feb 2022)

Where did the day go?

Just finished work and it's 730pm here. All the schools are shut due to a major Omicron outbreak so I've had to change lessons from classroom to online. Been busy making Powtoon videos all day, as well as lessons, all on Zoom. 

Thank the Lord for Sauvignon Blanc.  and .

*disclaimer. I was NOT drinking said wine while teaching my babies.* 

*edit* Bugger, just seen this. https://www.theguardian.com/society...-can-exceed-daily-sugar-limit-warn-uk-experts

I've exceeded that today.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2022)

Grandson and I are back from battling the 35 mph gusts of wind on our bikes .. 💪💪


----------



## Speicher (16 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> If people get blown into one another today will they be able to ask ? "You from Dudley ? "


Yow fro Doodley?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Where did the day go?
> 
> Just finished work and it's 730pm here. All the schools are shut due to a major Omicron outbreak so I've had to change lessons from classroom to online. Been busy making Powtoon videos all day, as well as lessons, all on Zoom.
> 
> ...


I was wondering where my sweet tooth had gone. I think I may now have the answer....


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2022)

Conversation with Boss completed.

They want me to stay; and staff and clients alike are happy with my work. However...

As of yesterday (!) there's a serious, ie expensive, practical problem in the medium term, and they need to sort it our before making any contracts happen. The boss it trying to resolve it; such are the joys of working for an NGO where things are held together with string.

If they can annoy enough agencies that things start moving in the next few weeks all will be well; otherwise they can't employ me in the short term...


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Conversation with Boss completed.
> 
> They want me to stay; and staff and clients alike are happy with my work. However...
> 
> ...


Pleased you get to keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2022)

Grey, mild and very blustery here chez Casa Reynard. It was sunny till about 10 mins ago.

One of my cherry plums is brave enough to start flowering. Winter aconites are just about done and dusted, but there are loads of snowdrops everywhere. My mahonia is also starting to flower.

I have spent the morning making a start on touching up some scans of prints and slides that I was given about 25 years ago. When I have finished, I can make a new set of prints and then file them in my archive. They require a fair bit of work as they are very dust-specked. So it may take me a while.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Pleased you get to keep doing what you're doing.



I'll always be able to do that: in the worst case scenario I'll have to find another job, but my reference is likely to be very good, and there's a shortage of Occupational Therapists.

I would like to keep working here though, so I'm really hoping the problems will be resolved. I know more than I really should be cause The Boss was very frank about the issues on the understanding that I don't tell anyone else in the organisation for a week or two.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Conversation with Boss completed.
> 
> They want me to stay; and staff and clients alike are happy with my work. However...
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2022)

Had wholemeal bread & butter, the last of the Fillet Americain, plus a pear, half a mango and two


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2022)

Lovely ride before the rain arrives. Feels really mild.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2022)

Right, that's all the wood bins filled up in the house.

The sun's actually managed to break through some stormy-looking clouds. But the wind is already bending the trees a fair bit.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2022)

Hot chocolate drink time


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> It'd take more than three to make off with it. They'd do better cooperating with each other.


I beg to differ,should that be coo operating.


----------



## postman (16 Feb 2022)

My word Mr and Mrs P got a walk in this morning plus two lattes each and I had a chip butty.Since we got back rain and now darkness with a howling wind.My word next is a homemade latte and some homemade bananna loaf cake with a maple drizzle topping.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2022)

The sky is clearing after looking ominously dark earlier.


----------



## mybike (16 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Well, it's finally stopped raining here, but everything is ankle deep in water. Hope there's still enough moisture left in the clouds to rain on @classic33
> 
> My blue wheelie bin has still not been emptied.
> 
> Had wholemeal bread & butter with Filet Americain for luncheon, along with a pear, a tangerine and two



Shortly before bed last night I realised our black bin hadn't been brought down, nor had our neighbours (we compete to see who can bring the bins down) so I brought both bins down. My point this week.


----------



## mybike (16 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> less chance of the cat eating them, as well LOL...



Less?


----------



## mybike (16 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We once stopped with the kids at a swimming pool at Armadale, West Lothian. It had glass roof which seemed to bounce back and magnify the noise. It was full of kids and the noise drove us out in a very short time. We were touring in the days before campsites became more sophisticated and we used swimming pools for showers as well as swimming.



I always got the impression that the Suncenter in Rhyl was like that. Never went in there.


----------



## mybike (16 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Generally not a bad day with some sunshine but also heavy hail showers.
> All delivery notes, receipts and assorted paper work has been chucked into a tray for the last 10 years at least and in my unsuccessful search for my medical records I decided it was time for a clear out so spent most of the day sorting through this heap. Any reference to banking or anything which could be identified has to get separated. If put in the paper bin it is a remote chance somebody with ill intent could make use of them. Remote but possible and I am probably being a bit paranoid but better shredded before dumping.
> This will probably take about a week but I am trying to declutter.
> It looks like a full moon or nearly anyway and people I know like MSP’s, Councillors or teachers are convinced it has an influence on public behaviour. Could explain a lot.



The moon was incredibly bright this morning. I thought it was a security light at first.


----------



## mybike (16 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> If I ignore requests, I first get a claw in the backside, and then if I ignore that, Madam bites my nose. Given that I would prefer to remain intact and unbloodied...



And you think she says 'please'?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> I always got the impression that the Suncenter in Rhyl was like that. Never went in there.


Berzerk is very noisy.. It's one of those industrial units converted to a play centre. Lots of padding around the pillars and posts to stop hurtling kids breaking too many bits & pieces..
Kids love it! Parents etc love the fact that the kiddies are knackered by the time they leave


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Shortly before bed last night I realised our black bin hadn't been brought down, nor had our neighbours (we compete to see who can bring the bins down) so I brought both bins down. My point this week.



My blue wheelie bin still has not been emptied.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2022)

There are several bins blown over in my Close.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Less?



Poppy will eat flowers and pot plants. She's never tried eating the crocheted bouquet that mum made a while back.


----------



## mybike (16 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Dry outside and not yet windy but forecast again is for gales later.
> Looking at Sunday forecast I will have to go down and negotiate with Calmac to change my ferry booking. I have an appointment in Oban on Tuesday so to be sure of getting there I was going to travel on Sunday. Looks like I will have to postpone till Monday as worse gales are promised on Sunday.
> Another joy of island life but not as bad as Tiree who had no ferry for I think 3 weeks due to bad weather. They were having to delve into the big freezers which are kept full for such occasions.



The storm has reached latitude 53


----------



## mybike (16 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll always be able to do that: in the worst case scenario I'll have to find another job, but my reference is likely to be very good, and there's a shortage of Occupational Therapists.
> 
> I would like to keep working here though, so I'm really hoping the problems will be resolved. I know more than I really should be cause The Boss was very frank about the issues on the understanding that I don't tell anyone else in the organisation for a week or two.



Sounds like he really appreciates you & wants to keep you.


----------



## mybike (16 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> The storm has reached latitude 53



Seems we have a lull & the sun is shining through the window & blinding me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Sounds like he really appreciates you & wants to keep you.



It has to be said I really respect him too; he's a good boss and genuinely seems to care for his employees and clients. He has a lot of experience in the sector and is generally available when we need him.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Feb 2022)

My work day is done.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> My work day is done.



A few more minutes here, plus cashing up the till.


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2022)

I'm off to make a


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Fingers crossed.



Thanks. The organisation is well respected locally; it belongs 50% to the local towns apart from anything else, so I suspect a few people in the local authority are trying very hard to make things work out quickly.
Apart from that, if it doesn't work out they have to find an alternative for training and rehabilitation for quite a lot of people...


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2022)

Well I've been asleep for most of the day . Normally I would be back to normal after a nap but not today . I feel as though I have a slight headache .
It is very windy here and has been raining quite a lot . Oh! Our dustbin has been emptied . There will be a different day for collection in future .


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is wet and windy here this morning .
> Breakfast this morning was white fish pate !
> 
> ...


Probably do you no harm. I am pretty sure we once had fish based Kitcat served to the farm labourers in my farming days. Farmer and wife had been to the Highland Show and got some free samples which were put on a shelf in the kitchen. After we had eaten it was noticed that the tins were missing. Farm cats were not pampered and got porridge in the morning like the rest of us.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Feb 2022)

Spent most of the day still sorting my "filing system". Found lots of old local newspapers which had bits I had written and a lot of cycle club news including Steve who did the West Highland Way by mountain bike in 11hours and 9 minutes while raising a considerable amount of money for charity.
A copy of Power of Attorney which gives son and DIL leave to shove me in a care home if they think fit and administer my affairs. DIL was Administrator for a care home before the family arrived so is pretty clued up about them.
Do I really need a map of Kuwait City and a spares book for a Seagull Forty Featherweight outboard? Could probably sell the latter as I got a few quid for a spares book and service manual for SU carburetors. DIL does these deals on the bay for me and has sold quite a few thing which were easily posted.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Feb 2022)

Dudley's in a foul mood down here. Heaven knows what he's going to be like when Eunice gets hold of him.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Feb 2022)

I've been watching the curling, too!! 🥌


----------



## Speicher (16 Feb 2022)

There was a mouse at the top of the compost heap, when I took the cover off. I was wearing thick gloves and returned him (or her) to the field. It immediately ran back in the direction of the compost heap. I know they can sneak through very tiny gaps. Another mouse was quick to dive down into the heap. Possibly she has babies down there.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2022)

I haven't placed the green bin kerbside tonight just in case it gets blown over during the night so will have to get it out early am tomorrow


----------



## Illaveago (16 Feb 2022)

I thought that if I feel drunk I might as well have a reason for it.
A couple of glasses of red should help .
In the meantime . Georgie has brought a friend into the house . The friend is hiding behind a bookshelf. Georgie has taken up watch over it and has settled down sort of sleeping .


----------



## Reynard (16 Feb 2022)

Had a fabby supper this evening. The last of the lamb, plus basmati rice, and a wonderful sweet potato, coconut & spinach curry.

The curry recipe was out of the current Tesco magazine, and I'd really recommend it. The only changes I made was I swapped tamarind paste for lemon juice as I'm not overly fond of tamarind (and thus omitted the extra lime juice), plus I added a can of chick peas and a veggie stock cube.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Dudley's in a foul mood down here. Heaven knows what he's going to be like when Eunice gets hold of him.


The prediction for up these parts, 200mph winds and deep(possibly 2 inches) snow.
https://www.examinerlive.co.uk/news/local-news/explosive-cyclogenesis-smash-yorkshire-snow-23123242


----------



## midlife (16 Feb 2022)

Is it this one?

https://realfood.tesco.com/recipes/sweet-potato-and-spinach-curry.html

Looks quite nice


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Feb 2022)

I am expecting a few inches of snow tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (16 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am expecting a few inches of snow tomorrow.


Wind as well?


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2022)

midlife said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> https://realfood.tesco.com/recipes/sweet-potato-and-spinach-curry.html
> 
> Looks quite nice



Yeah, that's the one. 

It's funny, when it comes to curry, I actually prefer veggie ones to meat ones.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2022)

Anyways, I'm going to curl up in bed with the curling.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2022)

Morning y'all
Dark but not so dark 
Looks like a clear sky 
Need to put the green bin out soon


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Feb 2022)

It appears to be morning!


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2022)

First cuppa going down well
Just walked the green bin up the drive making sure I was holding the dressing gown tight 😅
Today's artwork


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa going down well
> Just walked the green bin up the drive making sure I was holding the dressing gown tight 😅
> Today's artwork
> View attachment 631393


Maybe the cat is saving the best bits for later


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Maybe the cat is saving the best bits for later



Sometimes he does hoover up sometimes he doesn't
I am due a decent sized parcel between 10.30 - 13.30 today according to the tracking info


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa going down well
> Just walked the green bin up the drive making sure I was holding the dressing gown tight 😅
> Today's artwork
> View attachment 631393


THe floor was so clean you could eat your dinner off it !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2022)

Morning.
Still feeling a bit carp this morning . Feels like I've got a cold .
No sign of our visitor this morning . Georgie has been over to inspect the bookshelf . I can remember that he was interested in the books a few days ago . What I saw last night was a dark patch against the skirting board. I assumed that it was some missing paint as the skirting boards were painted dark brown originally. Unless the paint has magically repaired itself it was a mouse . Or a very large spider !


----------



## oldwheels (17 Feb 2022)

Another dull morning and all morning ferries cancelled. Does not seem too windy here but I am 21miles away from the ferry terminal. After a slight lull the next few days and well into next week are so bad I may not get home for some time if I even get off island.
Some fortunately non critical medication I have been waiting for about 6 weeks now should I am told get here today. At least it would if any boats were running.
I sometimes think if I was able to gather my ramblings here together I could make them into a book. Something similar has been done by a Dutchman who got 2 books out of his life in a care home.
Not able to get anything from the forum transferred to an external disc but on my Macbook it should be possible.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2022)

I'm sorry but I don't believe in these Red Nose challenges and what some celebrities are put through , risking their own health . 
I would want the people who come up with the challenges to do it as well .


----------



## tyred (17 Feb 2022)

No wind, no rain


----------



## Roseland triker (17 Feb 2022)

Calm before the storm. Got hammered last night and it's all gone quiet said custard....


----------



## Roseland triker (17 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> No wind, no rain


Quick have a banana


----------



## tyred (17 Feb 2022)

Normal service resumed. It's pouring and got so dark that I had to put on the lights. The calm before yet another storm.


----------



## simongt (17 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Maybe the cat is saving the best bits for later


Some of our wee tribe do much the same. I put it down to initial enthusiasm of eating, then one of the others usually hoovers the spillings up later - !


----------



## Roseland triker (17 Feb 2022)

simongt said:


> Some of our wee tribe do much the same. I put it down to initial enthusiasm of eating, then one of the others usually hoovers the spillings up later - !


Ive discovered that the cat has been feeding the dog...


----------



## simongt (17 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Ive discovered that the cat has been feeding the dog...


It's a cat's way of expressing empathy for the lower orders - !


----------



## Roseland triker (17 Feb 2022)

simongt said:


> It's a cat's way of expressing empathy for the lower orders - !


Oh I think the dog taxes the cat and is definitely the higher order.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Sometimes he does hoover up sometimes he doesn't
> I am due a decent sized parcel between 10.30 - 13.30 today according to the tracking info


Aha! it must be bike related .


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Feb 2022)

simongt said:


> It's a cat's way of expressing empathy for the lower orders - !



Empathy? Cats?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Feb 2022)

So today it really gerpischened it down: I was soaked within 500m of leaving.

Then suddenly about halfway there, the rain stopped; one moment gersplüschenwasser coming down in grosstorrenten and the next, nothing.

I didn't even have much of a headwind, and now it's sunny.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2022)

Second cuppa went down well with half a toasted hot cross bun .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2022)

Oh! It's Maida Vale and not made of ale !


----------



## southcoast (17 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! It's Maida Vale and not made of ale !



Yep and when I was a kid I thought is was National Elf and not National Health. Lol


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wind as well?


Every danged day.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Feb 2022)

After my last ride pestered by tourists I came on this but not pedal powered. Ideal if driving on the island in tourist season as recalcitrant ones blocking the road can just get a quick blast.


----------



## Roseland triker (17 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> After my last ride pestered by tourists I came on this but not pedal powered. Ideal if driving on the island in tourist season as recalcitrant ones blocking the road can just get a quick blast.
> View attachment 631413


Does it have a can holder ?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Aha! it must be bike related .


My parcel has arrived


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2022)

I went out and bought a humane mouse trap . I thought that it might have a little wheel for it to play in whilst waiting to be set free.


----------



## Roseland triker (17 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I went out and bought a humane mouse trap . I thought that it might have a little wheel for it to play in whilst waiting to be set free.


My old neighbor used one of them.
He then dropped the mouse off ovr the road in a hedge.
The next day he caught it again and again dropped it off over the road.
After two weeks he realised it was the same mouse so gave it to my cat.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> After my last ride pestered by tourists I came on this but not pedal powered. Ideal if driving on the island in tourist season as recalcitrant ones blocking the road can just get a quick blast.
> View attachment 631413



Why do you have to lift the windscreen wipers and open the boot for it to fire?


----------



## Roseland triker (17 Feb 2022)

USA are rubbish at curling


----------



## oldwheels (17 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Why do you have to lift the windscreen wipers and open the boot for it to fire?


Probably just to demonstrate it is a real car and not just a model


----------



## oldwheels (17 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Does it have a can holder ?


Not got it yet until I get the big PB win so do not know


----------



## oldwheels (17 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Why do you have to lift the windscreen wipers and open the boot for it to fire?


The gun probably folds down into the boot when not in use.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> My old neighbor used one of them.
> He then dropped the mouse off ovr the road in a hedge.
> The next day he caught it again and again dropped it off over the road.
> After two weeks he realised it was the same mouse so gave it to my cat.


You really have to take them a couple miles away where they will certainly not get on with the resident mouse population and be eaten by the first predator that comes along.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The gun probably folds down into the boot when not in use.



I think you may need to fold the seat down then.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2022)

Bright and blustery here chez Casa Reynard today. No fainted trees that I can discern, but they were fair wanging around last night.

Went to the market this morning. That was a bust as one stall I needed stuff from wasn't there, and the fruit & veg stall didn't have what I wanted. But I did buy a packet of archival card* from the art shop and an A3 cutting mat from The Works.

Popped into Aldi on the way home - as you do - and bought a cat bed from their pet offer. The bed is modelled in the leaflet by a friend's cat, and well, I guess I had to, really...  I also came out with a pack of London cheesecakes - I haven't seen (or had) those for aaaaages. I remember really liking them, so we'll see.

* I have made an executive decision with the card, as the black stuff I've been using to mount photos on has gone up £2.10 a packet, and is now only available on Amazon. £5.40 + P&P for 10 sheets is really taking the wee wee. Ergo I've switched to the art shop's own brand, which is £2.99 for 15 sheets and is 290 gsm rather than 220. Only downside is it's white, but I can live with that.

Oh, and I had cheese on toast, a banana and two  for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Feb 2022)

dentist today. yippie!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> My parcel has arrived
> 
> 
> View attachment 631415


Hey don't keep us in suspenders


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Hey don't keep us in suspenders



Suspense, you mean... 

I'm not sure I fancy seeing all you gents wearing suspenders...


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Hey don't keep us in suspenders



It looks like its wheels.


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Suspense, you mean...
> 
> I'm not sure I fancy seeing all you gents wearing suspenders...



The Rocky Horror Show.


----------



## Speicher (17 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Suspense, you mean...
> 
> I'm not sure I fancy seeing all you gents wearing suspenders...



It would help to keep their socks up, that's if they are wearing socks.

Today's Garden News: No mice were visible on the top of the compost heap. The bad news for mice is that there is now another couple of inches of garden weeds/leaves etc, on top. I hope they are good at scrambling out, or that they can remember how to get out of the sides.

More exciting than mice, two deer were within feet of the end of my garden this morning. Big ones, the top of their head would be level with my shoulder, tho' I am not ever so tall.

One of my neighbours has given me a jar of home-made Seville marmalade.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> The Rocky Horror Show.



Drat, now I've got the Timewarp song going round in my head...


----------



## raleighnut (17 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Suspense, you mean...
> 
> I'm not sure I fancy seeing all you gents wearing suspenders...


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Feb 2022)

Oddly the word sexy doesn't spring to mind.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Hey don't keep us in suspenders


Ooh la la


----------



## raleighnut (17 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Oddly the word sexy doesn't spring to mind.


Bet JRM wears a pair, he looks the type.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> It would help to keep their socks up, that's if they are wearing socks.
> 
> Today's Garden News: No mice were visible on the top of the compost heap. The bad news for mice is that there is now another couple of inches of garden weeds/leaves etc, on top. I hope they are good at scrambling out, or that they can remember how to get out of the sides.
> 
> ...


Be careful of ticks .


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Oddly the word sexy doesn't spring to mind.



Not unless it's the 1970s...


----------



## raleighnut (17 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not unless it's the 1970s...


Or the 1870's in Moggs case


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Or the 1870's in Moggs case



Touché, sir!


----------



## slowmotion (17 Feb 2022)

Eleven days until the Self Assessment filing deadline!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Oddly the word sexy doesn't spring to mind.


Socksy does !


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2022)

Anyways, almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (17 Feb 2022)

I've a corned beef sandwich


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2022)

I've had a family day out in Scadbury Park. I now have half the park's mud on my shoes. We all ate an enormous Thai meal afterwards and I'm now full to bursting.


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Eleven days until the Self Assessment filing deadline!


And you're done and dusted, just waiting for the last minute to submit.


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2022)

Cats had Felix AGAIL with plaice, I've had chicken, leek & barley soup, and am just waiting for my portion of pasta bake to finish warming up in the poppity-ping.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cats had Felix AGAIL with plaice, I've had chicken, leek & barley soup, and am just waiting for my portion of pasta bake to finish warming up in the poppity-ping.


Whereas we're having A GALE tomorrow!


----------



## oldwheels (17 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Be careful of ticks .


Quite right about ticks. I get ticks in my garden which is infested with red deer. Lyme disease is only now coming to be recognised but a medical practice with no previous experience of tick born problems may not recognise the symptoms quickly enough.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Feb 2022)

I've just applied a fresh coat of proofhide to the Brooks.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Feb 2022)

A ride between storms


----------



## slowmotion (17 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> I've a corned beef sandwich


I read that the manufacturers of corned beef in Scotland saw a 20% hike in profits during the first year of Lockdown.


----------



## Speicher (17 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Quite right about ticks. I get ticks in my garden which is infested with red deer. Lyme disease is only now coming to be recognised but a medical practice with no previous experience of tick born problems may not recognise the symptoms quickly enough.



I haven't seen a deer in the garden. I thought you got ticks by walking through long grass where deer have been.

What with adders, deer, mice, and ravens, the end of the garden is a dangerous place.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2022)

A weekend of granddaughter sitting starts at around 8am tomorrow


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A weekend of granddaughter sitting starts at around 8am tomorrow


10 minutes is all my granddaughters have ever managed to remain sitting....


----------



## classic33 (17 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 10 minutes is all my granddaughters have ever managed to remain sitting....


Just sit on top of them. They'll have trouble moving, and you'll be bigger than them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just sit on top of them. They'll have trouble moving, and you'll be bigger than them.


But they do wriggle so, and that's not what we call sitting!


----------



## Reynard (17 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 10 minutes is all my granddaughters have ever managed to remain sitting....



The traditional engineer's solution:

If it doesn't move and it should, then WD40

If it moves and it shouldn't, then duck tape


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2022)

Time to stop re-touching photos and head off for some much-needed sleep.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Roseland triker (18 Feb 2022)

Could of done with about 8 hours more sleep. Noisy night here and it's getting worse


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 10 minutes is all my granddaughters have ever managed to remain sitting....


Exactly


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2022)

Early start today trying to get some work done before our granddaughter arrives . 
Thursday slipped away easily 😃
Tea is brewing


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2022)

The earth is a bitch 
We've finished our news


----------



## tyred (18 Feb 2022)

We have snow


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Feb 2022)

I have cheerios.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2022)

I just made a careless error with a Sudoku. Once I've made a careless error I care less and make more mistakes. Not a good start to the day. Still, it gave the tea time to brew.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Feb 2022)

Windy by the sea.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> We have snow


Here too. Better than the horrendous wind down south I think. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## Roseland triker (18 Feb 2022)

Various items passing by in the street unattended


----------



## tyred (18 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Here too. Better than the horrendous wind down south I think. Stay safe everyone.


The forecast was for storms here too but it's very calm.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2022)

Morning.
It is grey an quite calm here at the moment .
The mouse saga has been sorted !  I thought that if it wasn't in the trap this morning then I would have had to take all of the books out of the shelves and unscrew it from the wall . Luckily the trap had worked and there was a mouse in it . We think it might be a Wood Mouse. It might even have been the one which ran up inside my trouser leg ! 
After it had a wash and had its photo taken I took it up the garden and released it near the hedges .


----------



## Roseland triker (18 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is grey and white calm here at the moment .
> The mouse saga has been sorted !  I thought that if it wasn't in the trap this morning then I would have had to take all of the books out of the shelves and unscrew it from the wall . Luckily the trap had worked and there was a mouse in it . We think it might be a Wood Mouse. It might even have been the one which ran up inside my trouser leg !
> After it had a wash and had its photo taken I took it up the garden and released it near the hedges .


It will be back in later


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> The forecast was for storms here too but it's very calm.


I think the Met Office are terrified of getting it wrong these days and maybe ramp the warnings up. Hopefully it won’t be as bad as predicted.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Feb 2022)

According to my weather app, it will stop raining in 29 minutes.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Just had horizontal rain 
Bird's have been fed


----------



## Roseland triker (18 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think the Met Office are terrified of getting it wrong these days and maybe ramp the warnings up. Hopefully it won’t be as bad as predicted.


Nope it's hooning here. Easy over 70mph now

St Mary's is showing 77mph....


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> It will be back in later


"Arnie the Mouse ! ".


----------



## oldwheels (18 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> I haven't seen a deer in the garden. I thought you got ticks by walking through long grass where deer have been.
> 
> What with adders, deer, mice, and ravens, the end of the garden is a dangerous place.


Ticks are often found on the tips of long grass but can be got on any vegetation. They can stay dormant for a long time till something comes along. There seems to have been a large increase in numbers in the last few years and some variations of Lyme Disease found previously only in mainland Europe had been found here.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Feb 2022)

Wet morning and the outside temp is showing 0.9C but no snow. Looking at the ferry terminal webcam there is sleety looking snow falling there and somebody has just posted that Glen Mhor is impassible but gives no reason. I guess snow.
There is not that much wind despite Calmac putting out warnings and the ferry is currently alongside the Craigure pier.
Just to update the assembly lines are empty so the ferry is ready to go at 0840.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think the Met Office are terrified of getting it wrong these days and maybe ramp the warnings up. Hopefully it won’t be as bad as predicted.


Whilst there is no doubt it may be very windy for a bit the overkill is irritating.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Feb 2022)

After I cleaned the bathroom this morning, I actually put the suckery anti-slip mat back the right way up.. Apparently, according to MrsPete, I left in upsidedown last time and she was doing knee jerks to unstick it from her feet... 
I'd have loved to have seen that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> The forecast was for storms here too but it's very calm.


That's because you're in the middle of a low pressure system. The world and its wind is currently revolving around you. As it moves east, a growing northerly will change into a strong north westerly. Perhaps....


----------



## Roseland triker (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2022)

Well the clothes should dry well in this wind !



Where they end up is another matter !


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> I haven't seen a deer in the garden. I thought you got ticks by walking through long grass where deer have been.
> 
> What with adders, deer, mice, and ravens, the end of the garden is a dangerous place.


And boogie men !


----------



## Speicher (18 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> I haven't seen a deer in the garden. I thought you got ticks by walking through long grass where deer have been.
> 
> What with adders, deer, mice, and ravens, the end of the garden is a dangerous place.



I forgot about the foxes!


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2022)

Just realised where I work is a mere 11k from the French border; I knew it wasn't far away, but I didn't realise it was that close.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's because you're in the middle of a low pressure system. The world and its wind is currently revolving around you. As it moves east, a growing northerly will change into a strong north westerly. Perhaps....


The calm before the storm.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just realised where I work is a mere 11k from the French border; I knew it wasn't far away, but I didn't realise it was that close.


I shouldn't be envious but I am. You are able to cycle anywhere in Europe with no border issues just because you fancy doing it. Can you adopt me?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I shouldn't be envious but I am. You are able to cycle anywhere in Europe with no border issues just because you fancy doing it. Can you adopt me?



It makes me feel slightly guilty to be honest: it means work is halfway between my apartment and France, an easy ride, and I haven't tried riding there that way, so I'd better go exploring...


----------



## rockyroller (18 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> I forgot about the foxes!


at 6:38 "now are the foxes"

View: https://youtu.be/YGv6uo89yMY


----------



## rockyroller (18 Feb 2022)

trying to decide when to meet Sis this weekend. run out to the Cape tonight or go in the morning


----------



## rockyroller (18 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> We have snow


I'd say rejoice but it seems you are already! enjoy the magic!


----------



## rockyroller (18 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A ride between storms



View: https://youtu.be/PUz6f7xiVmM



View: https://youtu.be/SAa4teWb0rU


View: https://youtu.be/SBWhh2F2x5I


----------



## mybike (18 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> The traditional engineer's solution:
> 
> If it doesn't move and it should, then WD40
> 
> If it moves and it shouldn't, then duck tape



Or superglue, if there are holes to fill & it'll go in the oven, araldite.


----------



## mybike (18 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time to stop re-touching photos and head off for some much-needed sleep.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



Can you find your way with your head off?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Feb 2022)

Hmmmm.. Should be an interesting day at work, today!


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2022)

6.5 inches of snow today

-17C


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> 6.5 inches of snow today
> 
> -17C


Brr...


----------



## raleighnut (18 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> View: https://youtu.be/PUz6f7xiVmM
> 
> 
> 
> ...




View: https://youtu.be/axfNDZXkUOY


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2022)

Early at the dawn of the Covid Era, contractors attached a blue plastic mesh around the scaffolding. Eunice doesn't like this veil wearing business and has ripped it to shreds. Large strips of it must be currently on their way to Thanet. This means that I now get an uninterrupted view to the west. Thanks Eunice!


----------



## mybike (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2022)

York Railcam is getting a pounding.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2022)

Sunshine and showers here chez Casa Reynard. It's also just a bit windy.

Had to chase my pots of parsley around the garden, and one small tree in a pot has fainted. There is a squall line moving in from the west and should dump its contents on us very shortly.

The most startling thing about the storm is the noise.

Anyways, I am now watching the curling and thinking about luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Can you find your way with your head off?



It's very difficult to lose one's way in what is essentially a 2-up, 2-down cottage...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> The most startling thing about the storm is the noise.


It's calmed a little now but I'm not taking my earplugs out just yet.


----------



## Speicher (18 Feb 2022)

Is there a medal for loudest shrieking?


----------



## rockyroller (18 Feb 2022)

raleighnut said:


> View: https://youtu.be/axfNDZXkUOY




View: https://youtu.be/D0W1v0kOELA


----------



## rockyroller (18 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Is there a medal for loudest shrieking?


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2022)

Whew... Now THAT was a fantastic game of curling. Chapeau the girls!


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2022)

The wind has definitely dropped here, but it's switched from a westerly to a north-westerly.

I've had a branch down from one of the conifers in the hedge and one of the fence panels has sprung a few slats. And that squall line I mentioned - that disgorged hailstones the size of peas to rattle on the windows.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2022)

Eunice doesn't like the O2 either.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> View: https://youtu.be/D0W1v0kOELA



One of the great classics. I saw a three piece band do Freebird in a pub last Friday. Drum solo in place of dual guitars and very good.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Whew... Now THAT was a fantastic game of curling. Chapeau the girls!


superb wasn't it?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2022)

Homemade pancake with lemon curd time


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> superb wasn't it?



Yep. And a perfect example of why I've found curling to be so damn addictive - the blend of skill, tactics and Newtonian mechanics.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2022)

Just went outside for a quick looksy.

I have a number of snapped bullaces - I think one has taken out part of a cherry tree as well. One segment of hedge is shorter by about half. I think that got broken by Dudley the other night and Eunice has finished the job. Fortunately it missed smashing down onto my victoria plum tree by just a couple of feet. 

I've also got various smaller branches down, but I'm waiting for the weather to calm down before I do a more complete triage. I have no desire to get cloinked on the noddle as it's still pretty blowy.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep. And a perfect example of why I've found curling to be so damn addictive - the blend of skill, tactics and Newtonian mechanics.


Just avoid Richard Vaughan's commentary on Eurosport, it's dire.


----------



## Roseland triker (18 Feb 2022)

Our broadband is back on so TV with wine


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2022)

I've just been out to have a look at the world. The mesh can't quite reach my car.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2022)

I washed my Sigg bottle.

It tasted mildly of soap afterwards.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Just avoid Richard Vaughan's commentary on Eurosport, it's dire.



Beeb all the way for me. Steve Cram and Jackie Lockhart.

Besides, if I paid for sports packages, I'd never get anything done!


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Feb 2022)

It's the weekend again!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Feb 2022)

We've just had a snail storm . It started to pitch but it is too warm out .


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2022)

Not a cloud in the sky here, now. Looking like a beautiful sunset.

Still a bit blowy - 'fess up, who's been on the beans?


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2022)

Anyways, I have a  and a Mr Kipling Winter Whirl.

Down to the last three boxes of my yellow sticker stash of those. At 25p a box, it would've been rude not to buy a job lot...


----------



## Speicher (18 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep. And a perfect example of why I've found curling to be so damn addictive - the blend of skill, tactics and Newtonian mechanics.



I think it is more enjoyable than watching skiers trying to descend a mountain one tenth of a second faster than any one else.


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> I think it is more enjoyable than watching skiers trying to descend a mountain one tenth of a second faster than any one else.



It's pretty well much the only "winter sport" I'd really like to try other than short track speed skating. Too much "ouch" involved with most of the others...


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Feb 2022)

pulled the trigger on a birthday present for myself. now if I can only find someone, or some group of ppl, to help finance it ...


----------



## tyred (18 Feb 2022)

I'm going to have a slice of strawberry Swiss roll


----------



## rockyroller (18 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> One of the great classics. I saw a three piece band do Freebird in a pub last Friday. Drum solo in place of dual guitars and very good.


oh that must have been rockin'! ppl dancing?


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Brr...


T'ain't that bad!


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2022)

Chicken, leek & barley soup, followed by basmati rice and that lovely sweet potato, spinach & coconut curry.

I'm deffo making that curry again, it's truly lovely. And I do think it benefits from the can of chickpeas I threw in as well.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Chicken, leek & barley soup, followed by basmati rice and that lovely sweet potato, spinach & coconut curry.
> 
> I'm deffo making that curry again, it's truly lovely. And I do think it benefits from *the can of chickpeas I threw in* as well.


Did you at least pierce the can?


----------



## Reynard (18 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you at least pierce the can?



Isn't tin can a bit crunchy? I'm not sure it has a place in a curry.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Isn't tin can a bit crunchy? I'm not sure it has a place in a curry.


It's summat to get your teeth into!


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Isn't tin can a bit crunchy? I'm not sure it has a place in a curry.



When in Nepal with a small NGO, I frequently found I was eating curry with chicken bones: I don't think the people preparing it de-boned the chicken before cooking, just cut it up, so the bones were not merely present, they were often splintered.

It was some years before I could eat chicken curry again...


----------



## tyred (18 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Isn't tin can a bit crunchy? I'm not sure it has a place in a curry.


Very high iron content though. Good for building strength.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> Very high iron content though. Good for building strength.


Not forgetting the carbon, for carbon based lifeforms.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not forgetting the carbon, for carbon based lifeforms.


I prefer tintanium.


----------



## classic33 (18 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I prefer tintanium.


You're a tintanium based lifeform!!


----------



## Jenkins (18 Feb 2022)

I ordered 3 items from Ebuyer on Monday and they turned up on Thursday.

In three separate parcels

Delivered by 3 different couriers


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oh that must have been rockin'! ppl dancing?


Very much so.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Eunice doesn't like the O2 either.
> View attachment 631633


They'd better have that fixed by April otherwise I'm going to get a bit cold.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're a tintanium based lifeform!!


Prefers tintanium based life forms.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> View: https://youtu.be/D0W1v0kOELA



The Redneck National Anthem.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adCGtpOZvjU


Been there, done that. All a miss understanding, sheriff.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2022)

Time to stop photoshopping and go to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2022)

Morning y'all
My legs feel like doing a few miles
So will check for any frost


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2022)

Looks frost free and checked the bird bath for frost which is clear


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2022)

Morning.
The weather looks quite peaceful outside with quite a few large puddles .
Mark Kermode was rabbiting this morning as usual . At one point he said that something was ", Joyful and triumphant !". I thought he was going to break out into the carol "Oh come all ye faithful !"
I was wondering if he and Jilly Goulden ought to get together in a programme ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> My legs feel like doing a few miles
> So will check for any frost


Do you keep them in the freezer ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2022)

A productive start to the morning:

Shopping done...

Letter and package for Beautiful Wife posted...

and...

The office phone that I managed to bring home yesterday, again, passed on to a colleague who fortuitously has to drive through my village to go to work...


----------



## DCLane (19 Feb 2022)

Down in Nottingham for the second Saturday in a row, this time for a university 'offer holder' day.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Feb 2022)

Shopping/To do list:

Roofing felt for shed #3
Fence posts (6ft) x 3
Instant cement x 3
1 Fence panel (6ft)
Repair broken window (plastic) in shed #3

Eunice is no friend of mine...!


----------



## oldwheels (19 Feb 2022)

A weather window so I am hoping to get off this afternoon. Morning boats are fully booked with tourists fleeing from the weather and probably being stormbound. No idea when another window will appear to let me get home again next week.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Feb 2022)

Booked a weekend in Paris as a surprise for my wife. Used an online booking site to use up loyalty points. I've never been to Paris. I don't know the area at all. On the map it looked close to attractions.

This morning I looked on Google street view - it's in the middle of a red light area!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> View: https://youtu.be/D0W1v0kOELA




View: https://youtu.be/Is0JEbFRNqI


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2022)

Henry fell over this morning 😔


----------



## mybike (19 Feb 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Booked a weekend in Paris as a surprise for my wife. Used an online booking site to use up loyalty points. I've never been to Paris. I don't know the area at all. On the map it looked close to attractions.
> 
> This morning I looked on Google street view - it's in the middle of a red light area!



Puteaux?

Stayed in the Hotel Centrale. Taxi driver commented on the lack of centrality.

But it was near the factory.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A productive start to the morning:
> 
> Shopping done...
> 
> ...


I took the ward keys home one night by accident after a 14 hour shift. Utter ball ache having to go back in to work knackered in crap weather just to return them.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Puteaux?
> 
> Stayed in the Hotel Centrale. Taxi driver commented on the lack of centrality.
> 
> But it was near the factory.


Pigalle


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2022)

18 miles done before the family day starts. 
First cuppa went down well.


----------



## Roseland triker (19 Feb 2022)

Cleaned out the woodburner and fetched in a basket of logs.... It's gunnna be a long day


----------



## Illaveago (19 Feb 2022)

How can doing b****r all be a verb ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> How can doing b****r all be a verb ?



Like "Reigning"?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2022)

Raining heavily here now. Glad I went out earlier. Saw a total of about 7 trees down plus 5-6 bushes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Henry fell over this morning 😔


Is that Henry Hoover or a someone?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is that Henry Hoover or a someone?


Hoover.. I don't know a Henry..


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2022)

Well, that was a very wet football match to support!! Granddaughter in goal, today, as the regular girl wasn't there. Clean sheet, too


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2022)

It's raining and I can verify that it's very cold rain. 

I think the zip on my trusty rucksack has died - I can't get it back to its starting point to close the bit which shouldn't be open.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2022)

I just ate a large bag of crisps*.

*_That is, the contents of the bag, not the bag itself..._


----------



## Roseland triker (19 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just ate a large bag of crisps*.
> 
> *_That is, the contents of the bag, not the bag itself..._


Poor effort


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2022)

About to have fish finger sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2022)

Cold and soggy here chez Casa Reynard.

I now have two dozen photos cleaned up and ready to turn into prints for my archive. I've been meaning to do these for years, but some of the scans were so dust-specked that it always seemed like a good idea to put it off. Note - these were all given to me in good heart, so I can't really complain, but really, is it that difficult to wipe down the scan bed before doing stuff?

Anyway, some quick cheese on toast in a bit, and then I'm off to Tesco for the fish counter and bakery clearance, as they do those early. See you the other side, folks.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Shopping/To do list:
> 
> Roofing felt for shed #3
> Fence posts (6ft) x 3
> ...


Oh dear more wind damage ?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2022)

Back from drama festival with a gold medal and a merit


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Back from drama festival with a gold medal and a merit


Speech! Speech!


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Poor effort



It's generally good to be very specific in case @classic33 gets confused and drops his scythe.


----------



## Speicher (19 Feb 2022)

You can guess how much I like owls. I thought you might like to see this, not mine btw.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1m1Mqh2jjI


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Speech! Speech!


It wasn't me but our granddaughter


----------



## Roseland triker (19 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It wasn't me but our granddaughter


Speech-ette?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Speech! Speech!



In for me, In for me!


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2022)

Several hours of cleaning complete: floor sighted in distance.


----------



## Tribansman (19 Feb 2022)

Several hours of cleaning completed put off for another day here


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's generally good to be very specific in case @classic33 gets confused and drops his scythe.


You could have eaten bag and contents.
Less waste.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Several hours of cleaning complete: floor sighted in distance.


You'll have the floor come Monday at this rate.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Feb 2022)

What a miserable & wet afternoon - it's just finished with a hail storm. At least I managed to get out for a bit of a pootle/shopping/bottle bank ride this morning before the rain started. 

Not too much damage from yesterday's wind where I went today, which is quite surprising considering how open some areas are. One big tree and a few smaller ones down, some bits of fencing missing, roof tile debris on one path and a very large amount of twigs or small branches all over the place. 

The not going out weather means that I have done one load of washing, updated my TomTom to the latest map and ripped a couple of CDs and added them to the music collection on the phone.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll have the floor come Monday at this rate.



Let's not get too optimistic here.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Let's not get too optimistic here.


Okay, but it gives you a target.


----------



## Roseland triker (19 Feb 2022)

Kin Ozzy wine bottles don't stack nicely with kiwi bottles in my recycling box....


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Okay, but it gives you a target.



Who says I want to find it? 

And by Monday? Be realistic.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Kin Ozzy wine bottles don't stack nicely with kiwi bottles in my recycling box....


New World problems, eh!


----------



## Roseland triker (19 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> New World problems, eh!


 pmsl
I hadn't considered that as the cause. 
Thanks.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2022)

Get your head in the game


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Who says I want to find it?
> 
> And by Monday? Be realistic.


Who knows what you may find when you get there. And think of that feeling of doing something you thought was impossible only a short time before.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Who knows what you may find when you get there. And think of that feeling of doing something you thought was impossible only a short time before.



You sound like an Occupational Therapist.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> You sound like an Occupational Therapist.


Possibly, but only on a good day.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2022)

Well, the photo machine in Tesco was broken. 

Only I could console myself with a kilo of yellow stickered sausages, though... 

Pickings in the green bins, bakery and fruit & veg were almost non-existent, but did really well off the counters. They did the meat early as well, as they were very short-staffed. Picked up a good selection of fish and seafood, plus the sausages, a stack of bacon and some beef offcuts for the furry girls.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2022)

Meanwhile, here's something to listen to

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5YC_oHjE


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Possibly, but only on a good day.



Yeah, I know that feeling...


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yeah, I know that feeling...


But you are an Occupational Therapist, aren't you?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2022)

Drinking Hob Goblin IPA


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> But you are an Occupational Therapist, aren't you?



On a good day. 

(And on paper, depending on translation)


----------



## oldwheels (19 Feb 2022)

Lovely day for today only and a smooth ferry trip. Forecast for the next week is dire so goodness knows when I will get home. All the ones coming off the boat on to Mull seemed to be in a terrible rush and were speeding up the ramp to shore at excessive speeds.
The boat seems to have a resident robin hopping around and. It seemed quite at home as it confidently set off from the deck down a set of stairs and then hopped back up again as probably too windy down there.
The Fishnish/Lochaline ferry had a wagtail nest one year in a little alcove near the bow. Seemed to manage well as the trip was only about a mile across and reared the young successfully. They waited till evening after the last run of the day before heading for shore eventually.
A couple of hardy touring cyclists heading back to mainland and a family with two very small children on bikes who seemed very confident. The youngest one looked about 4 years old so they would not have gone far but obviously on a day trip from Oban.


----------



## DCLane (19 Feb 2022)

Been a wet day in Nottingham. Two course presentations, accommodation tour and a wet drive both ways. Son no. 2 decided though on his first choice of university should he go so it was worth it.


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> On a good day.
> 
> (*And on paper*, depending on translation)


That beats my on a good day.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Feb 2022)

Looking out over the stern of MV Isle of Arran today with MV LOTI and Ben Nevis in the distance.


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2022)

Had the last of the chicken, leek & barley soup for supper, along with a chicken & bacon sandwich and a


----------



## tyred (19 Feb 2022)

Apparently Windows will be locked if I don't call someone with a funny long phone number


----------



## classic33 (19 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> Apparently Windows will be locked if I don't call someone with a funny long phone number


They know you recently got a new works laptop. They just want to make sure its working right.


----------



## tyred (19 Feb 2022)

I had a play with my shiny new HP Elite this morning to make sure all would be okay on Monday morning.

I have to admit it took me a while to find the power button  which is now mixed into the main keyboard rather than as a separate button like it has been on every single other laptop that I have ever used.


----------



## tyred (19 Feb 2022)

I've just opened my packet of crisps upside down


----------



## Reynard (19 Feb 2022)

MOTD and a


----------



## postman (19 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> I've just opened my packet of crisps upside down


Do crisps go with yoga,and is swallowing difficult.


----------



## presta (19 Feb 2022)

Can you stop posting for a few minutes, I'm reading the thread from the beginning, and I can't catch up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2022)

presta said:


> Can you stop posting for a few minutes, I'm reading the thread from the beginning, and I can't catch up.


Caught up yet? I gave you 8 minutes.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Feb 2022)

It's been slightly disappointing in the garden next door. No Evel Knievel twelve foot squirrel jumps have been seen.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2022)

Time to take two paracetamol and curl up in bed with the curling.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2022)

Way too much blustery wind for a ride
Got to meet a man at the station later 
Time for a cuppa


----------



## Roseland triker (20 Feb 2022)

slowmotion said:


> It's been slightly disappointing in the garden next door. No Evel Knievel twelve foot squirrel jumps have been seen.


With any luck somebody has shot the squrill


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Several hours of cleaning completed put off for another day here


It's amazing how effective rose tinted glasses are !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Meanwhile, here's something to listen to
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5YC_oHjE



I did!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Meanwhile, here's something to listen to
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5YC_oHjE



Perhaps they should join forces with Ah ha as they have been Searching High and Low as well!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2022)

First cuppa went down well
So did the honey on toast


----------



## Roseland triker (20 Feb 2022)

Very windy here.
More stuff randomly in the street but clear out to sea. Cloud base is reasonable


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2022)

The wheel arch that I was looking for the other day turned up yesterday!  I opened the side door to my garage and it was just to the side of it . I have been searching "High and Low" for it and "Still Hadn't Found What I've Been Looking For !" I had shifted a lot of stuff , looked in my old car's boot . I had also looked where the thing turned up !
I believe that things go off into a different time zone and will only turn up when they coincide.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2022)

It's raining !


----------



## oldwheels (20 Feb 2022)

Windy just as forecast and up to 50mph later. Heard nothing from Calmac so can only assume they are still sailing tho' warnings were put out yesterday about probable disruptions to service.
The battery on my alarm clock has given up so need to go and look for another button cell. I have no need of it until Wednesday anyway. Could use my phone in emergency.
Timsons fitted a new battery to my watch yesterday. £11 but with a metal strap which has to come off it is easier to get him to do it.


----------



## Roseland triker (20 Feb 2022)

Dangerous dog escaped on the moor ...

Cops warning not approach

Hope the big cats get it 🙂


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The wheel arch that I was looking for the other day turned up yesterday!  I opened the side door to my garage and it was just to the side of it . I have been searching "High and Low" for it and "Still Hadn't Found What I've Been Looking For !" I had shifted a lot of stuff , looked in my old car's boot . I had also looked where the thing turned up !
> I believe that things go off into a different time zone and will only turn up when they coincide.



Our parallel time line is closer than we think and the two time lines sometimes merge and cause all sorts of mischief.


----------



## dave r (20 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Dangerous dog escaped on the moor ...
> 
> Cops warning not approach
> 
> Hope the big cats get it 🙂



The baskervilles hound has escaped again then.


----------



## Roseland triker (20 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> The baskervilles hound has escaped again then.


Looking that way.
Large Germanshepherd cross breed known for attacking humans and livestock


----------



## pawl (20 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time to take two paracetamol and curl up in bed with the curling.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx





Thought you had a cat.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2022)

I'm going to take the dog out for a walk before the rain sets in for the rest of the day. 
🐶


----------



## pawl (20 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Windy just as forecast and up to 50mph later. Heard nothing from Calmac so can only assume they are still sailing tho' warnings were put out yesterday about probable disruptions to service.
> The battery on my alarm clock has given up so need to go and look for another button cell. I have no need of it until Wednesday anyway. Could use my phone in emergency.
> Timsons fitted a new battery to my watch yesterday. £11 but with a metal strap which has to come off it is easier to get him to do it.







When I see the word Calmac It sounds like a brand of chewy bar


----------



## Roseland triker (20 Feb 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-60429584

That looks expensive


----------



## Roseland triker (20 Feb 2022)

Dog recovered from the moor.
Bet that was a long night....


----------



## Jenkins (20 Feb 2022)

Another grey & blustery day - February is certainly making up for the good weather we had in January. 

About the only thing planned for the day is ironing some uniform ready to take back to work tomorrow and waiting for my neighbours to put out the bins as I can't remember if it's recycling or non-recycling collection tomorrow.


----------



## Roseland triker (20 Feb 2022)

Traffic jam in the village this morning....


----------



## DCLane (20 Feb 2022)

Racing is on at Wakefield in the wind and rain 

Should've guessed, the organiser is the same who ran last year's Yorkshire test race in -2c and driving rain/hail on the hills.


----------



## Speicher (20 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Perhaps they should join forces with Ah ha as they have been Searching High and Low as well!



Has anyone been looking in every crook and nanny?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2022)

Meet up at train station resulted in one bike sale 
Just had a nice stroll around our long local walk


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2022)

Mild, blustery and showery here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept in. And then I put a load of laundry in the machine.

Might pop out to Tesco later to see if the photo machine has untangled its knickers.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Thought you had a cat.



I have two, actually


----------



## rockyroller (20 Feb 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Booked a weekend in Paris as a surprise for my wife. Used an online booking site to use up loyalty points. I've never been to Paris. I don't know the area at all. On the map it looked close to attractions.
> 
> This morning I looked on Google street view - it's in the middle of a red light area!


maybe Wifey will be into it?


----------



## rockyroller (20 Feb 2022)

just made a pot of hot water. you know you need coffee, when you don't use coffee, to make coffee


----------



## rockyroller (20 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Henry fell over this morning 😔


oh dear who is Henry? my elderly Dad has falls & it's quite worrisome


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2022)

I am exceedingly irritable today. Please send me soothing balms.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> The Redneck National Anthem.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=adCGtpOZvjU
> 
> ...



ha! I always liked that one!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oh dear who is Henry? my elderly Dad has falls & it's quite worrisome


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2022)

Piddling down. I've 'refurbished' the cats' climbing tower - they had trashed the replacement sisal rope. So I've removed the lot, and re-roped 4 posts with 12mm sisal rope that I had spare. Strip of grab adhesive to each tube, then rope spiralled round it.

Also decided to trim the laurel hedge on the car parking space side (we've 3 visitor spaces and they border my garden at the side so I maintain them). Not the wisest of ideas, as it was hissing down, but looks nice and tidy. I'd repaired two holes in one of the spaces yesterday (caused by son's spilt petrol).


----------



## rockyroller (20 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I am exceedingly irritable today. Please send me soothing balms.


been using Aspercreme lately. doesn't make things worse


----------



## simongt (20 Feb 2022)

*Just registered on the Govt. Gateway account and found that I have 48 years continuous NI payments to my credit. 
Result for all that graft - !  *


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Feb 2022)

Tree having a lie down


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Tree having a lie down
> 
> View attachment 631889


SuPine!


----------



## postman (20 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It's raining !


goals at Elland Road,keyboard warriors are hoping for an abandonment because of a bit of wind.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2022)

Raining sideways here. I've taken advice from the girls and am doing a Stayputnik. The photo machine in Tesco can wait for another day.

Had two slices of rye toast for lunch, one with rillettes de porc, one with red leicester cheese, plus a pear, a banana and two 

Am about to hang the laundry up, and then I think I shall have a nice girly pamper session.


----------



## DCLane (20 Feb 2022)

I've a Henry; we're on our second in 30 years. Brilliant little things.

Oh, and I ended up not just taking son no. 2 to his race at Wakefield, but joining in the E123 at Wakefield. 10 minutes to the start and only 9 had entered, meaning points just for the first 3 finishers not all 10. I entered and in the end there were 12 starters; I came 11th in strong winds and rain riding my son's Cervelo: https://www.strava.com/activities/6711971795


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2022)

I found a pic from a couple of years ago 
that @oldwheels might just recognise


----------



## mybike (20 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just ate a large bag of crisps*.
> 
> *_That is, the contents of the bag, not the bag itself..._



Ah, you know certain people.



Andy in Germany said:


> It's generally good to be very specific in case @classic33 gets confused and drops his scythe.



Precisely.


----------



## mybike (20 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> Apparently Windows will be locked if I don't call someone with a funny long phone number



Best thing for it


tyred said:


> I had a play with my shiny new HP Elite this morning to make sure all would be okay on Monday morning.
> 
> I have to admit it took me a while to find the power button  which is now mixed into the main keyboard rather than as a separate button like it has been on every single other laptop that I have ever used.



I have a rather elderly EliteBook, But I'm running Linux Mint


----------



## Hebe (20 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Raining sideways here. I've taken advice from the girls and am doing a Stayputnik. The photo machine in Tesco can wait for another day.
> 
> Had two slices of rye toast for lunch, one with rillettes de porc, one with red leicester cheese, plus a pear, a banana and two
> 
> Am about to hang the laundry up, and then I think I shall have a nice girly pamper session.


Taking my lead from this one today.
Procrastinating over what size bike I would buy if I could stop procrastinating for long enough to actually buy it.


----------



## mybike (20 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> So did the honey on toast



Add sliced banana to that!


----------



## Roseland triker (20 Feb 2022)

The witch that lives here just put a spell on some stuff regarding ykin weather


----------



## oldwheels (20 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I found a pic from a couple of years ago
> that @oldwheels might just recognise
> 
> View attachment 631899


Ferry slip at Tobermory for the Kilchoan ferry. Never looked recently but there was painted on the rock face on the left a slogan “ God is love” which was refreshed every year by persons apparently unknown.
The main sewer discharges into the sea after being treated just to the right.
We did very occasionally dive from there with mouths firmly closed round demand valves until well clear. A couple of giant conger also lived nearby and I came eyeball to eyeball with one once. Backed off slowly and cautiously.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Ferry slip at Tobermory for the Kilchoan ferry. Never looked recently but there was painted on the rock face on the left a slogan “ God is love” which was refreshed every year by persons apparently unknown.
> The main sewer discharges into the sea after being treated just to the right.
> We did very occasionally dive from there with mouths firmly closed round demand valves until well clear. A couple of giant conger also lived nearby and I came eyeball to eyeball with one once. Backed off slowly and cautiously.


I was waiting for the first ferry of the day. Just me and that bird (and possibly a conger or two!!) and was wondering if it was an omen as it stared at me with its beady eye, but it was a lovely crossing and a pleasant ride to Fort William.


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2022)

Aaaaaah, that's better... A long soak in the tub with lots of hot water, plenty of scented bubbles and a good book.

I am feeling suitably refreshed enough to go and make myself a 

It is still raining sideways here.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2022)

A rather noisy squall is rattling the windows..


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2022)

postman said:


> goals at Elland Road,keyboard warriors are hoping for an abandonment because of a bit of wind.



Open the windows and change the team diet for the next game.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Add sliced banana to that!


Will do next time


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2022)

Fish fingers and chips for tea so I have just been told


----------



## oldwheels (20 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I was waiting for the first ferry of the day. Just me and that bird (and possibly a conger or two!!) and was wondering if it was an omen as it stared at me with its beady eye, but it was a lovely crossing and a pleasant ride to Fort William.


Lots of little steep hills and a car usually appeared just when you had built up speed on the downhill bits.After Strontian it is Ok but best to follow the road straight on at Ardgour rather than go over the ferry to the killer A82 which is admittedly shorter.
Nowadays the Kilchoan ferry is mostly jammed with cars and motorhomes but motorhomes were not carried when a relief ferry was on as they had to reverse on. Impossible for most of them partly due to incompetence but also long rear overhang which struck the ramp.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Lots of little steep hills and a car usually appeared just when you had built up speed on the downhill bits.After Strontian it is Ok but best to follow the road straight on at Ardgour rather than go over the ferry to the killer A82 which is admittedly shorter.
> Nowadays the Kilchoan ferry is mostly jammed with cars and motorhomes but motorhomes were not carried when a relief ferry was on as they had to reverse on. Impossible for most of them partly due to incompetence but also long rear overhang which struck the ramp.


I wouldn't have made it to the Camasnagoul ferry in time for the last sailing so I did the Corran crossing to the A82. It wasn't as bad as I thought it might be,happily!


----------



## Roseland triker (20 Feb 2022)

Brutal. 
Just been out with the neighbour collecting fence panels rather than they becoming airborne.

Full chainsaw kit helmet and guards
Look out


----------



## oldwheels (20 Feb 2022)

Small batteries are an eye watering price for my alarm clock.
Nearly 60 mph winds and some sunshine with horrendous showers. I had hoped to get a trike run but not going out in that. 
Tomorrow still windy but perhaps no rain or hail.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Feb 2022)

It is still raining and the wind has now picked up, the trees are swaying back and forth .


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2022)

Weather is still pretty sh*tty out here too.

When things quieten down, there will be plenty of chainsaw work. And plenty of fuel for the heating as a result.


----------



## tyred (20 Feb 2022)

More wind, rain and yet another gale warning.


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Feb 2022)

All this rain is no surprise to me. I have a shed with no roofing felt left so rain was inevitable.

Eunice is definitely off my Christmas card list!


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Perhaps they should join forces with Ah ha as they have been Searching High and Low as well!


Maybe these guys can help too...


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Feb 2022)

Right, it's official, I'm suffering from Severe Storm Fatigue. We're getting a bit of a battering here and the lights have been flickering away for the last hour or so. This could get very interesting....


----------



## Tribansman (20 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This could get very interesting....


In which case, updates won't belong in this thread!

Agree re storm fatigue, not that the home counties have had it particularly badly, but sick of the strong winds already. Seems like all of Feb has been very windy. Here's hoping for a serene start to spring


----------



## Hebe (20 Feb 2022)

Hebe said:


> Taking my lead from this one today.
> Procrastinating over what size bike I would buy if I could stop procrastinating for long enough to actually buy it.
> View attachment 631908


She's now assumed the night time position...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Feb 2022)

I had a very nice aunt whose name was Eunice ...she lived in Kilmacolm Renfrushire


----------



## Tribansman (20 Feb 2022)

I had a Great Aunt Gail, loved boiled cabbage. Gail by name, Gale by nature


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2022)

I've been on the veggie curry tonight. Hope I don't contribute to the weather issues...


----------



## pawl (20 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Weather is still pretty sh*tty out here too.
> 
> When things quieten down, there will be plenty of chainsaw work. And plenty of fuel for the heating as a result.





As the saying goes.Every cloud has a silver lining


----------



## oldwheels (20 Feb 2022)

Just been watching an old Indiana Jones film on telly which is a bit of a novelty as I do not have one at home.
Is it supposed to be a comedy? I found myself laughing at a lot of it.


----------



## Tribansman (20 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Just been watching an old Indiana Jones film on telly which is a bit of a novelty as I do not have one at home.
> Is it supposed to be a comedy? I found myself laughing at a lot of it.


Yep, well known. 
The first film's working title was _Indiana Jones and the tickled ribs_


----------



## Jenkins (20 Feb 2022)

As my neighbours have put out blue lidded bins, it must be recycling bin day tomorrow so my bin went out earlier. It then got moved back into a sheltered area as the squall line of heavy rain & strong winds appproached and has now been put back out front again. 

It stayed dry, but blustery this afternoon so I went out for a couple of hours on foot round the local footpaths & bridleways where a bit more damage from Eunice was found...


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> As my neighbours have put out blue lidded bins, it must be recycling bin day tomorrow so my bin went out earlier. It then got moved back into a sheltered area as the squall line of heavy rain & strong winds appproached and has now been put back out front again.
> 
> It stayed dry, but blustery this afternoon so I went out for a couple of hours on foot round the local footpaths & bridleways where a bit more damage from Eunice was found...
> View attachment 631945



Mind your head...


----------



## Reynard (20 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've a Henry; we're on our second in 30 years. Brilliant little things.
> 
> Oh, and I ended up not just taking son no. 2 to his race at Wakefield, but joining in the E123 at Wakefield. 10 minutes to the start and only 9 had entered, meaning points just for the first 3 finishers not all 10. I entered and in the end there were 12 starters; I came 11th in strong winds and rain riding my son's Cervelo: https://www.strava.com/activities/6711971795
> 
> View attachment 631940



Never mind bicycles @DCLane - I think you two are wanting pedalos...


----------



## rockyroller (21 Feb 2022)

had a restful day. good for the sore shoulder


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2022)

Right, time to put the writing away for today and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2022)

Good morning. I was woken up by the storm but it's calming down now. I'll still leave early to compensate for the headwind, but the ride back will be easy enough.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2022)

Been a windy night here 
Dry though
Not got the love for work today let's hope that changes soon


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Feb 2022)

I heard the air ambulance land in the park around 4am.


----------



## Roseland triker (21 Feb 2022)

Don't think they could fly here today.
Hooning, waiting for the bin truck so I can run out. No point thinking the rubbish will stay put. 
Wheelie bins gone overall ready


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2022)

First cuppa went down ok but only just for some reason
watching trees moving in the wind


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2022)

Morning, grey and dry here. The wind has calmed down from what it was like yesterday afternoon .
My wife has got to take my daughter to Bath to the R.U.H. soon so we hope the roads are clear .


----------



## tyred (21 Feb 2022)

The never ending wind and rain continues


----------



## Jenkins (21 Feb 2022)

Another day, another headwind. At least the bin hadn't been blown over by the time I left for work.

Office opened and first cuppa downed.


----------



## Roseland triker (21 Feb 2022)

No traffic here... Wondering if the roads blocked.......


----------



## oldwheels (21 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Don't think they could fly here today.
> Hooning, waiting for the bin truck so I can run out. No point thinking the rubbish will stay put.
> Wheelie bins gone overall ready


Surprising what helicopters can do sometimes. There was an airlift from here a couple of weeks ago in weather nobody though would be possible. Only alternative would be a lifeboat which was used in the past in horrendous weather but not comfortable for the patient, in this case a very pregnant woman.


----------



## Roseland triker (21 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Surprising what helicopters can do sometimes. There was an airlift from here a couple of weeks ago in weather nobody though would be possible. Only alternative would be a lifeboat which was used in the past in horrendous weather but not comfortable for the patient, in this case a very pregnant woman.


Yeah I suppose. Used to live end of the runway at air sea rescue so I know how s*** it can be when they go for it


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2022)

Watching a magpie strut around our garden like he owns it


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I heard the air ambulance land in the park around 4am.


Not that unusual as being by the sea and more or less in the middle of a triangle of three hospitals it is the ideal landing spot for a few miles around.


----------



## Roseland triker (21 Feb 2022)

The bin men have been.
One of em lost his chicken run ,shed and chickens are scattered around the farm

Sum blowy this week eh!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2022)

I suppose whatever Bono was searching for has been blown away now with all this wind we have been having ! 

Perhaps it was his hammer so that he could put some more tacks in his roof felt ! The wind has blown a section off our garden shed !

Now where's my hammer !


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> The never ending wind and rain continues



I've discovered that if I don't like the weather here I can just ride around the hill to the next village and it'll be different. Very strange living by an extinct volcano.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2022)

Second cuppa went down better than first one 
Perhaps the lemon curd on toast helped


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've discovered that if I don't like the weather here I can just ride around the hill to the next village and it'll be different. Very strange living by an extinct volcano.


That is until it wakes up !


----------



## Roseland triker (21 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've discovered that if I don't like the weather here I can just ride around the hill to the next village and it'll be different. Very strange living by an extinct volcano.


Very similar here however we quite often have rain out the front garden and sunny dry in the back...

The next village is about 3 miles and has completely different weather


----------



## Illaveago (21 Feb 2022)

I think they say that Vesuvius is overdue !


----------



## oldwheels (21 Feb 2022)

First couple of ferries cancelled from Oban but from where I am sitting 6 miles east of Oban it looks calm outside.
NW wind forecast so may try the trike sometime today and leave my shopping till tomorrow. Got an appointment tomorrow anyway which is my main reason for being here on mainland.
The ferry decided to have a go at 0930 from Oban but you could hardly make it up-- there is power cut at the Mull end and the back up generator for the linkspan has broken down so no guarantee of landing.
No triking today either as I have now got an audiology appointment in Oban as my hearing aid has ceased to work.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2022)

I read an article the other day about that perennial bone of contention: red sauce or brown sauce. In a bacon sandwich interface, I answer mustard. Intriguingly, the author of a recent book, Red Sauce, Brown Sauce, suggests English mustard and marmalade. So I went out and bought some marmalade. I'm going to try this combination for bruncheon.


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I read an article the other day about that perennial bone of contention: red sauce or brown sauce. In a bacon sandwich interface, I answer mustard. Intriguingly, the author of a recent book, Red Sauce, Brown Sauce, suggests English mustard and marmalade. So I went out and bought some marmalade. I'm going to try this combination for bruncheon.



it sounds like your inner Paddington needs feeding, but surely on sandwiches not bacon


----------



## cookiemonster (21 Feb 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/sally_jean_/status/1495713260124917761?s=21


----------



## cookiemonster (21 Feb 2022)

It’s finally stopped raining here, after 3 days. This is supposed to be the dry season. Bloody cold too, just 7c which, for HK, is perishing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I read an article the other day about that perennial bone of contention: red sauce or brown sauce. In a bacon sandwich interface, I answer mustard. Intriguingly, the author of a recent book, Red Sauce, Brown Sauce, suggests English mustard and marmalade. So I went out and bought some marmalade. I'm going to try this combination for bruncheon.



My word, isn't there enough danger in life?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2022)

I've now been on hold for 1 hour, 26 minutes....ti tum, ti tum, ti tum.....


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Feb 2022)

Tribansman said:


> I had a Great Aunt Gail, loved boiled cabbage. Gail by name, Gale by nature


"Gale force" by nature


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> My word, isn't there enough danger in life?


I think the combination was suggested by honey and mustard glazed ham so it's not really all that radical. Not that it would ever have occurred to me. Anyhow, I overdid the marmalade and it killed the flavour of the bacon. I'll have to work on the ratios. 

Also, someone answered my phone call after 1 hour 29 minutes so that's another thing sorted.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've now been on hold for 1 hour, 26 minutes....ti tum, ti tum, ti tum.....


Are you trying to order marmalade online? 🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2022)

I expect this is familiar to a lot of people here but it's new to me:







There are times I miss the UK.


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Feb 2022)

Come on Eunice, enough is enough!

Amended shopping/To do list:

Roofing felt for shed #3
Fence posts (6ft) x 3
Instant cement x 3
1 Fence panel (6ft) 3 Fence panels (5ft)
Repair broken window (plastic) in shed #3 (Done)
Repair guttering on shed #1

I'm going to get someone in to repair the fence. I've had enough of fixing it up every time there are strong winds. A proper job is needed.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I expect this is familiar to a lot of people here but it's new to me:
> 
> View attachment 632000
> 
> ...


A chap I worked with a few years ago gave up being a transport manager to become a chimney sweep.
I still see him around every now and then..


----------



## Jenkins (21 Feb 2022)

Some actual work to do this morning even though the Port is closed. More important was that I stopped at Lidl on the way back & got a top up for the office biscuit tin. Only an hour to go. I just hope the line of showers passes before 2pm.


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I expect this is familiar to a lot of people here but it's new to me:
> 
> View attachment 632000
> 
> ...



My Dad used to sweep our chimneys when I was a lad, my job was to go up the end of the garden and tell him when the brush came out the top.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2022)

Mild and very blustery here chez Casa Reynard. At least it's stopped raining sideways.

I am having a plumpitty day after a very rough night with lady issues. Am currently self-medicating with paracetamol, chocolate and cat cuddles. Feel bloody godawful.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Are you trying to order marmalade online? 🤔



I've not had any phone calls


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2022)

I like sweet chilli sauce on bacon sandwiches.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I like sweet chilli sauce on bacon sandwiches.


I haven't got any here. I could improvise a honey and sriracha version, though. Purely in the furtherance of porcology research.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2022)

It's one of those days today: my head feels like it's been stuffed with old dishcloths.

On the other hand, a colleague has given her opinion that it's "very unlikely" that the organisation _won't_ renew my contract and she tends to know what's happening. No official comment as yet though...


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2022)

Had a chicken, avocado and sweet chilli sauce wrap for luncheon, plus a tangerine, a pear and two


----------



## oldwheels (21 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> My Dad used to sweep our chimneys when I was a lad, my job was to go up the end of the garden and tell him when the brush came out the top.


I did my own until about 10 years ago. In Bowling I went on to the roof and dropped a brush down. Pretty high but I was protected up to the ridge and then went along the top to the chimney head.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2022)

Scampi, chips & peas for dinner, followed by jam sponge with desecrated coconut & custard.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Feb 2022)

bossman forgot he usually buys the office lunch on holiday Mondays (such as Presidents Day), when he also has sales meetings (which was a conference call again this time). I was away at lunchtime, getting my shoulder looked at. on my way back to the office, I got a cpl small slices of gas station pizza yuk


----------



## rockyroller (21 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's one of those days today: my head feels like it's been stuffed with old dishcloths.
> 
> On the other hand, a colleague has given her opinion that it's "very unlikely" that the organisation _won't_ renew my contract renewed and she tends to know what's happening. No official comment as yet though...


awww, scr*w them. cyclechat loves you


----------



## rockyroller (21 Feb 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View: https://twitter.com/sally_jean_/status/1495713260124917761?s=21



awww poor thing, they need a pram! (I think you all call it)


----------



## PaulB (21 Feb 2022)

May be the wrong forum BUT, in about 7 hours time, it will be 2:22 22.2.22. Howzat for all the twos ? If you work on a 12 hour watch/clock/mobile phone, it will be the same tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2022)

PaulB said:


> May be the wrong forum BUT, in about 7 hours time, it will be 2:22 22.2.22. Howzat for all the twos ? If you work on a 12 hour watch/clock/mobile phone, it will be the same tomorrow afternoon!


Does that mean that when it's 2:22 22.2.22, 1:11 11.1.11 was 1:11 11.1.11 ago?


----------



## Moon bunny (21 Feb 2022)

Today, at work, I touched up the paint on a full-sized plaster model of a horse. my life is now complete.
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Dandy_Cart_(6683821221).jpg


----------



## pawl (21 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> My Dad used to sweep our chimneys when I was a lad, my job was to go up the end of the garden and tell him when the brush came out the top.


 


I thought you were going to say your dad sent you up the chimney


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've now been on hold for 1 hour, 26 minutes....ti tum, ti tum, ti tum.....


Greensleeves?


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I expect this is familiar to a lot of people here but it's new to me:
> 
> View attachment 632000
> 
> ...


A fir bush, pulled down the chimney, was used the last time I swept a chimney.


----------



## dave r (21 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> I thought you were going to say your dad sent you up the chimney


 Cheek! I'm not that old.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Feb 2022)

Hot chocolate time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> A fir bush, pulled down the chimney, was used the last time I swept a chimney.



The local method is to drop a wiry brush with a heavy weight from a little door built in to the chimney in the attic and retrieve it from a little door in the cellar. The local sweep is a woman and she always takes Beautiful Daughter up to show her what she's doing.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The local method is to drop a wiry brush with a heavy weight from a little door built in to the chimney in the attic and retrieve it from a little door in the cellar. The local sweep is a woman and she always takes Beautiful Daughter up to show her what she's doing.


How is the chimney cleaned from the attic upwards?


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2022)

Had a lovely supper of chicken, bacon & leek casserole, a jacket potato and steamed & buttered savoy cabbage.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2022)

Am watching the news.

I think the Dear Leader is trying to save his political arse. Because what numpty does away with one of their main sources of information? Beggars belief, IMHO...

I'm still going to keep my head well below the parapet and stock up on free LFT.


----------



## mybike (21 Feb 2022)

Bought a 2nd hand camera today, it had a memory card in it, which had photos and one had cycles.Probably hired bikes but just in case they want their photos & perchance are on here:


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Because what numpty does away with one of their main sources of information?


I'll need to hire a lawyer at public expense before I answer this part of the questionnaire....


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> bossman forgot he usually buys the office lunch on holiday Mondays (such as Presidents Day), when he also has sales meetings (which was a conference call again this time). I was away at lunchtime, getting my shoulder looked at. on my way back to the office, I got a cpl small slices of gas station pizza yuk


Beats gas station sushi, though. You should go to Caseys for your gas station pizza, especially the breakfast pizza what has no eggs.


----------



## Reynard (21 Feb 2022)

I am eating a London Cheesecake.

Probably the world's only cheesecake wot's got no cheese in it...


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Beats gas station sushi, though. You should go to Caseys for your gas station pizza, especially the breakfast pizza what has no eggs.


Pizza for breakfast!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> How is the chimney cleaned from the attic upwards?


Same upper door, running upwards and pushing stuff out the top. I lived in a house had this situation as well.


----------



## tyred (21 Feb 2022)

I'm nodding off to sleep. It might be time to hit the hay 😴


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Pizza for breakfast!!


Yes. A miraculous modern invention.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Feb 2022)

I am eating a hot dog with Cincinnati style chilli made of venison


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2022)

Baked beans and pineapple as well.
Gusty winds in the forecast.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2022)

Time for a 

I am being stared at by a tortoiseshell cat.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2022)

Time to take two paracetamol, make up a hot water bottle and toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2022)

Morning y'all 
Not so dark outside
No excess wind either


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2022)

First cuppa going down well
Another floor painting of tuna by the cat


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2022)

Take cover


----------



## tyred (22 Feb 2022)

Torrential rain again


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2022)

Morning .
Light grey here and wet on the ground.
Georgie has just come in licking his lips, I assume he has just had some of his breakfast . He did briefly come over and walk over me to say hello . He has now gone and sat down to have a wash and nap .
It is the men's shed this afternoon, I got to take our portable table along . They want to use it for a display somewhere . That's one of the things with this lock down and isolating , you lose track of what has been going on in your town .


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2022)

They never said your name but I knew just who they meant


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2022)

Oh! Georgie and next doors Greyhound are still the best of friends . She is so excited to see him when they meet at the fence . She comes over to see him , he bops her with his paw and she runs round the garden all excited !


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2022)

Blue sky here


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Feb 2022)

Nearly time to walk the dog.. I had blueberries in my porage this morning.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Nearly time to walk the dog.. I had blueberries in my porage this morning.


Porage? Porridge surely.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Porage? Porridge surely.


Must be some new recipe !


----------



## oldwheels (22 Feb 2022)

Another wettish and windy day after the nice day we had yesterday which I could not take advantage of due to getting my hearing aid sorted. 
In fact the old one was caput so I got a nice new one and a hearing test. All on our wonderful NHS Scotland.
Still getting it sorted to suit my hearing but I think that is it ok now.
Lawyers today and then pay money out for the refurbishment of our Aberdeen flat. That is it nearly finished now with new carpets and furniture but still have to pay a joiner to go and assemble the furniture.
The covid problems mean it has taken about 2 years to get to this point.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Must be some new recipe !


American spelling I think.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Porage? Porridge surely.





Illaveago said:


> Must be some new recipe !








Apologies accepted....


----------



## pawl (22 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Am watching the news.
> 
> I think the Dear Leader is trying to save his political arse. Because what numpty does away with one of their main sources of information? Beggars belief, IMHO...
> 
> I'm still going to keep my head well below the parapet and stock up on free LFT.





Our leader has spoken. Leave a place for me.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 632185
> 
> Apologies accepted....


That spelling only applies to Scott's PO because the company change the spelling from porridge as a marketing ploy to make the product stand out from rival companies product.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> That spelling only applies to Scott's PO because the company change the spelling from porridge as a marketing ploy to make the product stand out from rival companies product.


A combination or Poray & Potage..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2022)

There's a plastic bag caught up in the tree outside, blown up there by our February storm sequence. This used to be a common sight but it's now pretty rare.
(I've attached a photo for those of a nostalgic temperament.)


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2022)

Ere! What's this CC NACA? 

Are we about to put a cyclist into space ?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a plastic bag caught up in the tree outside, blown up there by our February storm sequence. This used to be a common sight but it's now pretty rare.
> (I've attached a photo for those of a nostalgic temperament.)
> View attachment 632189


How did they get that doggy bag up there ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A combination or Poray & Potage..


French gets in where you least expect it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ere! What's this CC NACA?
> 
> Are we about to put a cyclist into space ?


It's a little commented fact that it's now NCAP. This could stand for News, Current Affairs and Politics but could also be New Car Assessment Programme, which sort of makes us crash test dummies.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> American spelling I think.


Not that I am aware of.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2022)

We spell it oatmeal here.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> American spelling I think.


Nope, marketing speak


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2022)

A line of thunderstorms is here now, so the weather can turn cold, and snow again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Nope, marketing speak


There's a class thing going on here. Using a French-style spelling makes it posher than porridge. As does pronouncing ''garage'' à la française to distinguish it from the common ''garridge'' pronunciation. Meanwhile, there is no way I can decently pronounce Farage on here.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> We spell it oatmeal here.


Quite right too, after all, porage is French in origin (potage) so porridge oats is made into porage in this case a thick soup . it could be worse Scotts porage oats in French might have been Flocons d'avoin potage Écossais


----------



## mybike (22 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> My Dad used to sweep our chimneys when I was a lad, my job was to go up the end of the garden and tell him when the brush came out the top.



Was that just ti get you out of the way?


----------



## mybike (22 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Am watching the news.
> 
> I think the Dear Leader is trying to save his political arse. Because what numpty does away with one of their main sources of information? Beggars belief, IMHO...
> 
> I'm still going to keep my head well below the parapet and stock up on free LFT.



Problem is that the tests aren't really very reliable & are of more value in scaring people, which they don't want to do any more.


----------



## mybike (22 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am eating a hot dog with Cincinnati style chilli made of venison



They make chilli from venison?


----------



## tyred (22 Feb 2022)

I will be having my annual appraisal in a few minutes


----------



## mybike (22 Feb 2022)

Weather was warm & pleasant for walking the dog at 7, since then we've had rain & now it seems sunshine and wind.

All of a sudden I fancy porridge, can't think why.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Feb 2022)

Next time I go to Pease Pottage, I'll take a bowl of oatmeal just to confuse them. 
🥣


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2022)

It's bacon sarnie experimentation time here. I upped the mustard and cut back the marmalade. It's better with just a hint of sweetness than the sweetness itself.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> How is the chimney cleaned from the attic upwards?



I've often wondered that.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've often wondered that.


You've never gone up to look!


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've never gone up to look!



If they're quantum chimneys I might land in Watford. 

I'm not prepared to take that risk.


----------



## tyred (22 Feb 2022)

I have a small payrise. 

I must spend the extra on a bottle of Champagne tin of Tennent's to celebrate


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2022)

Lunch time stroll around the block completed in sunshine


----------



## oldwheels (22 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 632185
> 
> Apologies accepted....


I am speechless with horror.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2022)

Mild, blustery and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, interspersed with the odd biblical-grade shower.

I have made a start on clearing up the mess left behind by Dudley and Eunice. I will leave the larger bits for another time, but meanwhile there is a lot of deadfall that can be rounded up and used.

Still feel rather fragile today, but it was good to get out a bit while it was dry.

I have found two bottles of mango & chilli sauce in the cupboard that I'd forgotten about.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Next time I go to Pease Pottage, I'll take a bowl of oatmeal just to confuse them.
> 🥣


Pease meal and oatmeal brose is my current breakfast when away from home and self catering for breakfast and lunch [ or dinner as we used to call it]. DIL insists she feeds me my evening meal.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Problem is that the tests aren't really very reliable & are of more value in scaring people, which they don't want to do any more.



Of course they're not going to be as reliable or sensitive as a lab-based PCR test, but what do you expect for something that is only a fraction of the cost. The technology, though, and the scientific principles behind the LFT are both perfectly sound, and have been used for many years.

Anyone who has done either a pregnancy test or a HIV test can certainly attest (See what I done) to that. I've done one type in the past, but not the other. I'll leave you to figure out which one.

I have the safety of family and friends to consider, ergo I will carry on as I am currently doing for as long as I deem that to be necessary. Because I care about what happens to people other than myself. If it was just me, then hey ho, but it's not just about me.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Quite right too, after all, porage is French in origin (potage) so porridge oats is made into porage in this case a thick soup . it could be worse Scotts porage oats in French might have been Flocons d'avoin potage Écossais


Probably a Scottish connection in there somewhere as there were close ties between Scotland/France as well as the Low Countries. My own ancestors seemed to favour Holland in times of home country stress in Covenanting times.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Probably a Scottish connection in there somewhere as there were close ties between Scotland/France as well as the Low Countries. My own ancestors seemed to favour Holland in times of home country stress in Covenanting times.


Not to change the subject but there is also "Atholl brose" ....oh joy !


----------



## Speicher (22 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> I will be having my annual appraisal in a few minutes



Mr Tyred takes excellent photos, and is a valued member of this team.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of a chicken and avocado wrap, a pear, a tangerine and two 

That bottle of sauce, it's a curried mango sauce than the sweet chilli type thing I was expecting, but it's actually very nice.  Though given the brand name (Geeta's), I should have figured it would be flavoured with curry spices. I bought it on yellow sticker a while back, so chances are I won't be able to get it anymore. 

It went down lovely with the chicken though, and it will be rather nice in a bacon sandwich or a cheese toastie, I reckon.


----------



## tyred (22 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Mr Tyred takes excellent photos, and is a valued member of this team.


Thank you


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> If they're quantum chimneys I might land in Watford.
> 
> I'm not prepared to take that risk.


Chance it, you never know what you might find.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Mr Tyred takes excellent photos, and is a valued member of this team.


He also treats adversity with good humour. (At least he humours us....)


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2022)

@Reynard
https://www.hartleysauctions.co.uk/sales/home-furnishings-collectables-sales/gs230222/view-lot/118/


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2022)

Logs split, wood bins in the house filled and showers dodged.

Did see a lovely rainbow, though. 

The three bust bullaces near the house are a chainsaw job because they didn't break cleanly. One of them is dangling in a nearby cherry tree. I've also found another shattered leylandii, but traipsing around a wood in a onesie isn't ideal, so there is probably more that needs clearing up.

Will have a goodly amount of firewood for next winter by the time I've sorted all that lot out.

Oh yeah, and my green wheelie bin was emptied this morning.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard
> https://www.hartleysauctions.co.uk/sales/home-furnishings-collectables-sales/gs230222/view-lot/118/



Not my  as it looks mostly like bike stuff. And the one car book I can see (the A4 paperback with the three images on the bottom) I already have. 

Did I tell you I have too many books?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2022)

Call from work today: "Would you hypothetically be open to working in the bike repair shop?"


----------



## rockyroller (22 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Call from work today: "Would you hypothetically be open to working in the bike repair shop?"


better than "Would you hypothetically be open to not coming in anymore?"


----------



## rockyroller (22 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> I will be having my annual appraisal in a few minutes


awww, don't worry, you'll do fine


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> better than "Would you hypothetically be open to not coming in anymore?"



Dead right. Essentially it's "Would you be hypothetically interested in getting paid for something you'd happily do for free?" But don't tell them that...

This is one of many possibilities though, including no contract, it'll be while before I know anything...


----------



## tyred (22 Feb 2022)

I seem to have run out of chocolate. 

The one downside to recovering from injury is that people stop visiting and bringing you treats.


----------



## Speicher (22 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> I will be having my annual appraisal in a few minutes





Speicher said:


> Mr Tyred takes excellent photos, and is a valued member of this team.





tyred said:


> Thank you



You only gave me a few minutes notice, so I stepped up to the plate (of chocolate cake) and did the best I could in the time available.


----------



## Speicher (22 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> I seem to have run out of chocolate.
> 
> The one downside to recovering from injury is that people stop visiting and bringing you treats.



You could visit them and return the favour. Remember to buy some treats for yourself.


----------



## pawl (22 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Of course they're not going to be as reliable or sensitive as a lab-based PCR test, but what do you expect for something that is only a fraction of the cost. The technology, though, and the scientific principles behind the LFT are both perfectly sound, and have been used for many years.
> 
> Anyone who has done either a pregnancy test or a HIV test can certainly attest (See what I done) to that. I've done one type in the past, but not the other. I'll leave you to figure out which one.
> 
> I have the safety of family and friends to consider, ergo I will carry on as I am currently doing for as long as I deem that to be necessary. Because I care about what happens to people other than myself. If it was just me, then hey ho, but it's not just about me.






Well said


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2022)

I've got the dentist in the morning. I had better stay with my teeth as they feel a bit lonely without me .
I'm glad in a way as I've been having a bit of a problem with one or 2 of them .


----------



## simongt (22 Feb 2022)

I recently defied management and am probably going to get a disciplinary ( don't ask - !  ).
However, as I'm leaving in a few weeks, I wonder what is the point as it will go on my file which will promptly be archived as soon as I'm gone. 
Maybe it's because 'they' 'have to go through the protocols' and thus waste their and HR's time and resources.


----------



## Moon bunny (22 Feb 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> Today, at work, I touched up the paint on a full-sized plaster model of a horse. my life is now complete.
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Dandy_Cart_(6683821221).jpg


My work here is finished. I did the most embarrassing part, that which makes him so obviously a stallion, after the museum closed.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2022)

Giant fish fingers, triple-cooked chips and coleslaw for supper. 

Waaaaaaaaaaay better than anything the local chippy can turn out, and a lot cheaper, thanks to yellow sticker ingredients. They're probably crying into their deep fat fryers... 

The girls enjoyed their share of the basa.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> My work here is finished. I did the most embarrassing part, that which makes him so obviously a stallion, after the museum closed.


Have you been polishing his stud?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Giant fish fingers, triple-cooked chips and coleslaw for supper.
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaay better than anything the local chippy can turn out, and a lot cheaper, thanks to yellow sticker ingredients. They're probably crying into their deep fat fryers...
> 
> The girls enjoyed their share of the basa.


I had triple-cooked chips for tea tonight as well but done in an air fryer. Perfect if you want crunch while you munch.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The local method is to drop a wiry brush with a heavy weight from a little door built in to the chimney in the attic and retrieve it from a little door in the cellar. The local sweep is a woman and she always takes Beautiful Daughter up to show her what she's doing.





classic33 said:


> How is the chimney cleaned from the attic upwards?


That's where Beautiful Daughter comes in useful...


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> That's where Beautiful Daughter comes in useful...


And Andy doesn't want to chance having to go up instead?


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had triple-cooked chips for tea tonight as well but done in an air fryer. Perfect if you want crunch while you munch.



Lovely.

I forgot to mention I also made some tartare sauce to go with the whole shebang.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> And Andy doesn't want to chance having to go up instead?


Do you think he wants to go up Sweep and come down Sooty?


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you think he wants to go up Sweep and come down Sooty?


I don't think he wants to go up the chimney!


----------



## Jenkins (22 Feb 2022)

The recycling bin wasn't emptied yesterday, but a catch-up round this morning was laid on and I came home to an empty bin. Quiet day at work, even though the Port has been able to start unloading the ships that docked before the storms started so I went out to one of the local warehouses to check abandoned cargo before it is sent for destruction - 50 boxed mountain bikes for which the description BSO is too good a term. Going by the brand name of LaufJack and with Scmino(?) gearing, they'd be worh more as scrap metal than complete bikes 

Wednesday sees the first of two trips to Nottingham this week, whih means I get to  in the direction of @Reynard from the train.


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The recycling bin wasn't emptied yesterday, but a catch-up round this morning was laid on and I came home to an empty bin. Quiet day at work, even though the Port has been able to start unloading the ships that docked before the storms started so I went out to one of the local warehouses to check abandoned cargo before it is sent for destruction - 50 boxed mountain bikes for which the description BSO is too good a term. Going by the brand name of LaufJack and with Scmino(?) gearing, they'd be worh more as scrap metal than complete bikes
> 
> Wednesday sees the first of two trips to Nottingham this week, whih means I get to  in the direction of @Reynard from the train.


Could you not have managed to get one as a port runaround?


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The recycling bin wasn't emptied yesterday, but a catch-up round this morning was laid on and I came home to an empty bin. Quiet day at work, even though the Port has been able to start unloading the ships that docked before the storms started so I went out to one of the local warehouses to check abandoned cargo before it is sent for destruction - 50 boxed mountain bikes for which the description BSO is too good a term. Going by the brand name of LaufJack and with Scmino(?) gearing, they'd be worh more as scrap metal than complete bikes
> 
> Wednesday sees the first of two trips to Nottingham this week, whih means I get to  in the direction of @Reynard from the train.



Want me to prepare a musette for you to grab on your way out?


----------



## Moon bunny (22 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Have you been polishing his stud?


Slightly more than a stud.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> They make chilli from venison?


Sometimes.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Could you not have managed to get one as a port runaround?


I wouldn't have wanted to inflict one of them on my colleagues. The pool car we use probably weighs less!


----------



## Jenkins (22 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Want me to prepare a musette for you to grab on your way out?


Thanks for the offer, but i have a nose bag prepared. And a cooked breakfast paid for on Thursday.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Thanks for the offer, but i have a nose bag prepared. And a cooked breakfast paid for on Thursday.



Glad you're sorted  The offer is there, though xxx


----------



## Illaveago (22 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Giant fish fingers, triple-cooked chips and coleslaw for supper.
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaay better than anything the local chippy can turn out, and a lot cheaper, thanks to yellow sticker ingredients. They're probably crying into their deep fat fryers...
> 
> The girls enjoyed their share of the basa.


I read that as balsa !


----------



## tyred (22 Feb 2022)

Time to limp of to the Land Of Nod.


----------



## Reynard (22 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I read that as balsa !



Hmmm... One is distinctly more edible than the other...


----------



## rockyroller (23 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Dead right. Essentially it's "Would you be hypothetically interested in getting paid for something you'd happily do for free?" But don't tell them that...
> 
> This is one of many possibilities though, including no contract, it'll be while before I know anything...


ask them to install lockers & a shower so you can bike commute. now's your chance to negotiate


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2022)

Time for a


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2022)

Tea drunked. I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2022)

Morning it's hump day again
Dry outside
Struggling to say goodbye to yesterday


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2022)

I'm nearly up. 
It's ♻ Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Cat has created another tuna masterpiece on the kitchen floor 
Works phone has another up date to do


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2022)

Sunny, frosty rooftops but no howling wind. I've got a plumber coming round and a beer delivery this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2022)

5k jog done in pouring rain and wind. It's also our recycling bin day. Hope it doesn't blow away before they arrive.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm... One is distinctly more edible than the other...


Cats do like chewing it though !


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2022)

I put no blueberries in my porridge this morning,just syrup.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ask them to install lockers & a shower so you can bike commute. now's your chance to negotiate



I already bike commute; always have. Cycle commuting here is similar to the Netherlands; sedate, relaxed and done in normal clothes. Oh, and frequent headwinds...


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I put no blueberries in my porridge this morning,just syrup.


If you don't mind the instant porridge, Quaker do a rather nice one with apple and blueberry. Probably what I'll be having soon.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2022)

But let me tell you it's better than diggin a ditch


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> That's where Beautiful Daughter comes in useful...



Don't giver her ideas, she already thinks gravity is something for other people to worry about...


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> But let me tell you it's better than diggin a ditch



There ain't no telling who you might meet
A movie star or maybe even an Indian chief


----------



## dave r (23 Feb 2022)

The town clock in the market square
stands waiting for the hour


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2022)

Morning.
I've been and taken my teeth to the dentist's. There is a hole in a filling so I have to go back in a month to have it replaced .

In other news it has been the Jason Bourne Hair Salon this morning . SWMBO wanted me to cut her hair !  I haven't heard any shrieks yet ! She's gone up to wash her hair .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Feb 2022)

I have wasted a considerable bit of the morning so far because CC decided that l should log in using my password ....which l duly did, only to be informed that my password was not correct . I then reset my password only to be told that it was already in use. By this point l needed a strong coffee and to kick the dog. Thought better of kicking the dog, he stands no nonsense from me.
So in the end l capitulated and agreed to use the automatically generated p/w and saved it for future use. 
I'm going now, l feel the need for fresh air


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2022)

I heard that the government wants to tighten up on funeral practices , one of which is to stop cold calling !

From Zombies ?


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Feb 2022)

Unlike the UK sadly where it still seems to be considered eccentric by many.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2022)

Bins have bin emptied ♻


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2022)

SWMBO's hair hasn't turned out too bad !


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Feb 2022)

I am investigating the process for renewing a passport for an eastern European country.

This job certainly brings variety.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2022)

I managed to salvage 14 spokes and nipples off of the 27 inch wheel which came off the burnt Dawes Red Feather that I found . They could come in handy in the future .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am investigating the process for renewing a passport for an eastern European country.
> 
> This job certainly brings variety.


Hmm, that sentence brings back some very precious memories. I still have my old British blue passport which sort of illustrates what l got up to as a 1960's art student. Wandering around the then Yugoslavia , meeting people who were just about surviving ,trying to understand the enmity between muslim and christian ,being shown places where killings had occurred but most of all being made so welcome by people who had nothing in the material sense but endless generosity with their time !


----------



## tyred (23 Feb 2022)

Seems like there is yet another weather warning. Sonw and ice this time.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2022)

Lunch time stroll completed


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2022)

5 mile circuit to afix bun feet to daughter's settee. 🚲 

Quick cuppa, then walk the dog for 2 or 3 miles 🐶


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2022)

My beer arrived before breakfast. My plumber didn't show. That means another eternity on the phone. The total so far is 1h50.
First, though, I'm going to have a lie down.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 5 mile circuit to afix bun feet to daughter's settee. 🚲
> 
> Quick cuppa, then walk the dog for 2 or 3 miles 🐶


Buns are not the most practical things to hold up a sofa I'd have thought. 😁


----------



## rockyroller (23 Feb 2022)

8-12" snow forecast for Saturday. I'm supposed to be resting my shoulder ...


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Buns are not the most practical things to hold up a sofa I'd have thought. 😁


I used stale ones


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Feb 2022)

There's a farm truck parked outside, advertising the farm products as "Asparagus, Strawberries, Flowers, Schnapps and Liqueurs"

Never a dull moment with that combination.


----------



## Roseland triker (23 Feb 2022)

Beach was cold windy and deserted, sand was deep and the dog went home early due to the rubbish weather.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2022)

My morning plumber arrived at 2:50pm!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2022)

Rear light AAA batteries on charge for audax later this week


----------



## Roseland triker (23 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Rear light AAA batteries on charge for audax later this week


I thought you would of had solar powered lights...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> I thought you would of had solar powered lights...



Boom 💥 Tish


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2022)

Mild and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

T'is apparently the season for roadworks out here in this corner of East Cambs - encountered three lots being done on my way into Ely this morning. I think the council has an excess of tarmacadam given what appears to have been done. And each one is a proper job, not the usual tar-and-chippings malarkey.

Anyways, I am now in possession of 25 prints for my archive, so I shall have some fun (and a dose of nostalgia) cataloguing, mounting and labeling later on.

I also took my plastics recycling to Tesco while I was at it.

Had a chicken, avocado and mango sauce wrap for luncheon, along with a tangerine, a pear and two 

Am about to go and furkle in the garden for some more deadfall. Makes for good kindling.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Feb 2022)

bossman says beg. February 28 the vaxxed employees won't have to wear masks in the office, if they don't want to. just brought him something & he is sitting in his office w/ a colleague, both not wearing masks. what day is today?


----------



## rockyroller (23 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My morning plumber arrived at 2:50pm!


someone probably threw a monkey wrench into his plans


----------



## mybike (23 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Of course they're not going to be as reliable or sensitive as a lab-based PCR test, but what do you expect for something that is only a fraction of the cost. The technology, though, and the scientific principles behind the LFT are both perfectly sound, and have been used for many years.
> 
> Anyone who has done either a pregnancy test or a HIV test can certainly attest (See what I done) to that. I've done one type in the past, but not the other. I'll leave you to figure out which one.
> 
> I have the safety of family and friends to consider, ergo I will carry on as I am currently doing for as long as I deem that to be necessary. Because I care about what happens to people other than myself. If it was just me, then hey ho, but it's not just about me.



I'm afraid PCR test are useless especially at the cycles they are using them at. They were never intended as diagnostics tests & have been used to scare people with their inflated 'positive' figures.


----------



## mybike (23 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Probably a Scottish connection in there somewhere as there were close ties between Scotland/France as well as the Low Countries. My own ancestors seemed to favour Holland in times of home country stress in Covenanting times.



the Protestantism of the Netherlands would have been closer to that of the Covenanters than the near RC of the Anglicans of the time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> *monkey wrench*



These are known as an "Englander" in some parts of Germany.

Just saying...


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2022)

Whew... Brought in a whole load of mainly ash branches of around three inches in diameter that got dropped by Eunice and her assorted siblings. There's still more out there, along with a load of bullace and some pine. There's also an oak dangling dangerously, so that'll be a chainsaw job for sooner rather than later.

That lot'll keep me in firewood for a fair while, then I don't need to dip into the top quality logs I've got laid by.

Time for a  methinks.


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> I'm afraid PCR test are useless especially at the cycles they are using them at. They were never intended as diagnostics tests & have been used to scare people with their inflated 'positive' figures.



And your reasoning behind this is what? Sources, please.

Admittedly I'm a Doctor of Engineering as opposed to one in the field of the various biological sciences, but the scientific principles behind the PCR test seem sound enough to me.

There was actually a really good bit on PCR tests in the Royal Institution Christmas Lectures which should satisfy the layman in terms of an explanation. An entertaining and informative watch - still available on the BBC i-player for around 10 months or so...


----------



## oldwheels (23 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> the Protestantism of the Netherlands would have been closer to that of the Covenanters than the near RC of the Anglicans of the time.


True and that is one reason my ancestors went there for sanctuary as one was a prominent Covenanter. One branch of the family were also hereditary doctors to the Dutch royal family.
Strangely one prominent person with the family name was clearly closely connected with the church of Rome and visited the pope on several occasions as an ambassador for James IV of Scotland. He died on a last pilgrimage while en route to Rome.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2022)

Well, I've just given my 0.25ml of blood. Maybe it was closer to 0.35ml because I got carried away. That's my ONS antigen and PCR test done for this month. I expect a positive and a negative result respectively. In fact since May 2020, all my PCR tests have been negative so no false positives on me.


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2022)

I have just lit the fire.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2022)

Spaghetti Carbonara and garlic bread in the oven.


----------



## tyred (23 Feb 2022)

I endured hailstones on my walk.


----------



## Hover Fly (23 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> These are known as an "Englander" in some parts of Germany.
> 
> Just saying...


Cle anglais in France. Cos there’s that many funny sized fasteners in the imp. systems you’re almost bound to find one you haven’t got a fixed spanner for.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Feb 2022)

Home at last after sitting around the Oban ferry terminal marshalling area for 3 hours with internet only for basic emails and it refused to connect for anything else.
The 0955 ferry was cancelled and being recognised as not a tourist I got in the standby list for the next one if it sailed. Horizontal rain and hail with some of it probably salt spray from wave tops being whipped up by the wind. I wondered if it was worth waiting but the weather cleared a bit and they decided to go at 1225. The rest of the prospective travellers for the 0955 had abandoned and at least one went for Lochaline, 80 miles and an extra ferry which could well be cancelled due to weather.
When I pointed this out to them the airy reply I got was "We come from London and are used to such distances and it is only an extra hour anyway". Aye right. 
Food stores are all now unpacked and stowed away but the clothing bag can wait till tomorrow.
It is now snowing and an early night calls I think since I started at 0600 this morning.


----------



## Hebe (23 Feb 2022)

BBC forecasting snow here tomorrow afternoon. Met Office not.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Feb 2022)

I did a bit of tinkering on my bike this afternoon. It was quite cold it there but I was wrapped up . I thought I had a loose spoke which needed replacing but I couldn't find it . I ended up truing the wheel and then filed the spokes which were protruding . This was all for an intended ride with my friends on Friday morning .


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## mybike (23 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had triple-cooked chips for tea tonight as well but done in an air fryer. Perfect if you want crunch while you munch.


I love my 'air fryer' It's more of a miniature fan assisted oven with minimal heat up time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Feb 2022)

The Storks are back; I was riding through the next village and I heard then clicking their beaks. Sure enough there were two on the roof chattering away like two old ladies gossiping about all the noisy humans.


----------



## mybike (23 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> And your reasoning behind this is what? Sources, please.
> 
> Admittedly I'm a Doctor of Engineering as opposed to one in the field of the various biological sciences, but the scientific principles behind the PCR test seem sound enough to me.
> 
> There was actually a really good bit on PCR tests in the Royal Institution Christmas Lectures which should satisfy the layman in terms of an explanation. An entertaining and informative watch - still available on the BBC i-player for around 10 months or so...



As has been reported from the inventor of the test & Dr Fauci commented that anything over a 30 cycles was useless, others have placed the limit lower.


----------



## mybike (23 Feb 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> Cle anglais in France. Cos there’s that many funny sized fasteners in the imp. systems you’re almost bound to find one you haven’t got a fixed spanner for.



When I was an apprentice, using any sort of adjustable spanner was a nono.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> I love my 'air fryer' It's more of a miniature fan assisted oven with minimal heat up time.


Yes, it's a completely misleading name. But a great bit of kit!


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I already bike commute; always have. Cycle commuting here is similar to the Netherlands; sedate, relaxed and done in normal clothes. Oh, and frequent headwinds...


You're going past that volcano on the wrong side!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2022)

AAA batteries charged, back in rear lights, and back on bike. Full brightness restored.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Feb 2022)

Coffee and a Cherry Bakewell.. Don't mind if I do. 👍


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2022)

Salmon, smoked haddock and scallops au gratin, a jacket potato and steamed, buttered greens. 

*burp*


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> As has been reported from the inventor of the test & Dr Fauci commented that anything over a 30 cycles was useless, others have placed the limit lower.



That's just basic mathematical theory, really. You inevitably get to a point where doing any more iterations of an experiment or calculation or process is just over-egging the pudding.

Think of it this way:

You take a piece of string and you cut it in half. And then you take one of the halves and halve that, so you now have quarters. You can cut each quarter into eighths, then eighths into sixteenths etc etc etc. You can keep on cutting those pieces into progressively smaller bits, but you get to the point where it's useless cutting them any further even though theory says you can, because in theory, you can do this infinitely. In practice, you can't. Well, unless you start fannying around with an electron microscope...

Plus, in practical situations, you have to decide what is an acceptable margin of error. Because nothing is ever perfect.

But just because something isn't perfect, doesn't mean you throw good, useful data out of the window.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's just basic mathematical theory, really. You inevitably get to a point where doing any more iterations of an experiment or calculation or process is just over-egging the pudding.
> 
> Think of it this way:
> 
> ...


I can see just one problem with that. A piece of string was defined, by an American college/technology insitute, as "25% of it original length". Meaning a " piece of string" couldn't be half it's former length.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Feb 2022)

Fantastic set put on by She Drew The Gun tonight. Now enjoying a wind down beer.

Slight panic before I set off this morning when I couldn't find the house keys. After a 10 minute search they were located outside in the (unlocked) back door lock


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

We have a hailstorm here. Bouncing back up around six inches!


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> I can see just one problem with that. A piece of string was defined, by an American college/technology insitute, as "25% of it original length". Meaning a " piece of string" couldn't be half it's former length.



So, can you explain why, when we're asked how long is a piece of string, the answer is always "twice as long as half?"


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2022)

Missing someone very much this evening...


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> So, can you explain why, when we're asked how long is a piece of string, the answer is always "twice as long as half?"


You've been getting it wrong all this time.


----------



## Reynard (23 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've been getting it wrong all this time.



Philosophy is the dark side, you know... Best not to go there...


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Philosophy is the dark side, you know... Best not to go there...


The 25% figure was the result of, paid for, scientific research to answer the age old question of "How long...".


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Feb 2022)

I may only get 2 inches of snow for my habitual midweek snowstorm for tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (23 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I may only get 2 inches of snow for my habitual midweek snowstorm for tomorrow.


You sound disappointed.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Feb 2022)

Having spent a miserable few hours grappling with HMRC's Self Assessment website, I have come to the conclusion that I was never cut out for a career in accountancy.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> The 25% figure was the result of, paid for, scientific research to answer the age old question of "How long...".



Or they've digressed into string theory, where things really do start to get *really* strange...


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2022)

I have made myself a 

Was the last teabag in the box. I shall have to open a new box tomorrow.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> These are known as an "Englander" in some parts of Germany.
> Just saying...


yeah I was wondering if the reference would get lost. thank you for my new word!


----------



## rockyroller (24 Feb 2022)

my store-bought, chicken pot pie, is ready to come out of the oven


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2022)

Bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2022)

Morning 
Looks damp outside but not raining now 
Black bin is kerbside


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2022)

First cuppa drinking was interrupted with a news flash about the Russian invasion into the Ukraine 
Not what happens now but oh dear


----------



## tyred (24 Feb 2022)

We have snow


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's just basic mathematical theory, really. You inevitably get to a point where doing any more iterations of an experiment or calculation or process is just over-egging the pudding.
> 
> Think of it this way:
> 
> ...


Well I've cut my piece of string in half lengthwise, but I'm having trouble going further .


----------



## Roseland triker (24 Feb 2022)

Got to goto Waitrose today as the butler has a day off....


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> We have snow


So have we.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2022)

Morning.
Bad news in the East !
It has stopped raining here .


----------



## Roseland triker (24 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Bad news in the East !
> It has stopped raining here .


Be snow next then


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2022)

She's living in a world and it's on fire


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2022)

I've got a ticknical question? 
When I normally log in I get the option of selecting the right password but which isn't right for a different CC site . If I was to log in to the new site using a different password will that then cock things up when I want to log back in to this site as I have forgotten it's password ? 

Modern tecknolergee! Where will we be with it ?


----------



## oldwheels (24 Feb 2022)

A light dusting of snow but the forecast gale has not arrived yet.
The roadway does not look to be gritted but the temp outside is up to 2.2C so this area may not be too slippy tho' my garden path looks bad.
The main road out of town could be dodgy as it never gets any sunshine and is shaded by banking with trees. It is a know hazard area in winter for about 3 miles even if gritted.
Yesterday tourists were creeping along for no obvious reason when I came off the ferry but after getting past the creepers all following a motorhome at 35mph I got a pretty clear and fast run home.
Still to finish unpacking and get soup on the go.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've got a ticknical question?
> When I normally log in I get the option of selecting the right password but which isn't right for a different CC site . If I was to log in to the new site using a different password will that then cock things up when I want to log back in to this site as I have forgotten it's password ?
> 
> Modern tecknolergee! Where will we be with it ?


I share your problem.


----------



## Roseland triker (24 Feb 2022)

Just write your passwords on a piece of paper


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2022)

We just had a really heavy outburst of wind and rain but it's passed now. It's changed to relatively calm with high grey clouds.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've got a ticknical question?
> When I normally log in I get the option of selecting the right password but which isn't right for a different CC site . If I was to log in to the new site using a different password will that then cock things up when I want to log back in to this site as I have forgotten it's password ?
> 
> Modern tecknolergee! Where will we be with it ?


Up a creek without a paddle


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> She's living in a world and it's on fire



Feeling the catastrophe, but she knows she can fly away


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've got a ticknical question?
> When I normally log in I get the option of selecting the right password but which isn't right for a different CC site . If I was to log in to the new site using a different password will that then cock things up when I want to log back in to this site as I have forgotten it's password ?
> 
> Modern tecknolergee! Where will we be with it ?


I almost always let my browser remember my passwords so that I don't have to remember them myself. But if you've forgotten a password it's already half-cocked up so it might be worth going through the ''forgotten your password'' process and setting a new password that you can either remember or let your browser wear the trousers.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I almost always let my browser remember my passwords so that I don't have to remember them myself. But if you've forgotten a password it's already half-cocked up so it might be worth going through the ''forgotten your password'' process and setting a new password that you can either remember or let your browser wear the trousers.


I like the sound of "browser trousers"


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Just write your passwords on a piece of paper



In the second hand shop we get all kinds of stuff which we endeavour to sell. I recently labelled an ancient card index address book as a "Stand-alone Analogue data retrieval system, spyware and Malware safe"

It was sold within 48 hours.


----------



## Roseland triker (24 Feb 2022)

Ice rain here. Nasty stuff strips paint and skin....


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Up a creek without a paddle


It is when you come to think about it ! 
None of my wax cyclinders are compatible with any modern device as they don't have a usb connection and even then there are new variations of those .


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2022)

Second cuppa drank 
Bin has been emptied and bought down the driveway. 
Friends in Ireland have snow


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Second cuppa drank
> Bin has been emptied and bought down the driveway.
> Friends in Ireland have snow


Currently snowing very heavily here too.


----------



## Roseland triker (24 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Currently snowing very heavily here too.


Do you ever get ice rain?


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Do you ever get ice rain?


Can't say I've noticed, although have seen it cold enough that any falling rain quickly turns to ice. I think I will stay nice and cosy indoors.


----------



## Roseland triker (24 Feb 2022)

Pretty windy here on the north side







We get frozen salt rain which is brutal


----------



## Jenkins (24 Feb 2022)

Just waiting for the Nottingham to Peterborough train for the first part of the trip home. I may have overdone breakfast.


----------



## Roseland triker (24 Feb 2022)

Have some cake wash it all down


----------



## rockyroller (24 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> She's living in a world and it's on fire


Alicia Keys?


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Feb 2022)

Door keys?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Door keys?


----------



## Roseland triker (24 Feb 2022)

Marshall law imposed in Ukraine


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Feb 2022)

Writing my first client report. As you can tell it's not going very quickly...


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> View attachment 632497


Allen keys?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Allen keys?


Jet skis


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Currently snowing very heavily here too.


Meanwhile blue sky here


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2022)

It is cold outside, I've been working on my bike in preparation for tomorrow's ride . It has also been raining on and off .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Marshall law imposed in Ukraine


Lithuania also getting worried !


----------



## tyred (24 Feb 2022)

My snow is melting 😢


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> My snow is melting 😢


Yep. Thawing rapidly here. Got out for a walk so feel the better of getting some fresh air. I had to keep my hood up as there were big plops of cold, wet snow coming off the trees. Didn’t fancy it down the back of my neck!


----------



## mybike (24 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I almost always let my browser remember my passwords so that I don't have to remember them myself. But if you've forgotten a password it's already half-cocked up so it might be worth going through the ''forgotten your password'' process and setting a new password that you can either remember or let your browser wear the trousers.



Rather than using the browser, it's better to use a dedicated password manager


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Feb 2022)

Back from my ride into town just before a sleet shower 🚿 🌨


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2022)

Chilly, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I have been doing some gentle puttering around this morning and watching the news. Chilling echoes of 1939 / 1940. As someone whose great uncle was shot in the Katyn Massacre by Stalinist forces because he was an army officer and a close family member to several prominent Polish politicians, I am very uneasy about the current situation. Putin's delusional ramblings yesterday seemed very Hitler-esque - finding bogeymen where there are none.

Hopefully I will feel less glum after some luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Marshall law imposed in Ukraine


puny putin is liable to do anything


----------



## rockyroller (24 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> My snow is melting 😢


awww


----------



## pawl (24 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Be snow next then





Just started to snow here


----------



## pawl (24 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Just started to snow here





Edit stopped now


----------



## pawl (24 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Chilly, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I have been doing some gentle puttering around this morning and watching the news. Chilling echoes of 1939 / 1940. As someone whose great uncle was shot in the Katyn Massacre by Stalinist forces because he was an army officer and a close family member to several prominent Polish politicians, I am very uneasy about the current situation. Putin's delusional ramblings yesterday seemed very Hitler-esque - finding bogeymen where there are none.
> 
> Hopefully I will feel less glum after some luncheon.




Worrying times


----------



## dave r (24 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Just started to snow here



Just send it back up north.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> Worrying times



Very much so.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2022)

At least luncheon was good though. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with rillettes de porc, one with some very nice vintage red leicester cheese, a tangerine, some blueberries and two


----------



## Roseland triker (24 Feb 2022)

Chicken oriental state here...


Ques for fuel and double decker buses fueling up at Sainsbury's......


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2022)

We just had a snail shower . It melted pretty quickly though .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Feb 2022)

I wonder if our government will continue with its planned defence cuts ?


----------



## Roseland triker (24 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I wonder if our government will continue with its planned defence cuts ?


Not judging by the eurofighter base in Lincoln just now.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Chicken oriental state here...
> 
> 
> Ques for fuel and double decker buses fueling up at Sainsbury's......


I deliberately filled up yesterday, fearing an imminent invasion and a sudden price hike on petrol.


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> At least luncheon was good though. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with rillettes de porc, one with some very nice vintage red leicester cheese, a tangerine, some blueberries and two


Swap you, Heinz Chicken soup here


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I deliberately filled up yesterday, fearing an imminent invasion and a sudden price hike on petrol.



A colleague has just told me her friend has been stuck in queue's for fuel. I've got quarter of a tank, so just shrugged my shoulders ! The car hasn't moved for a week, and unless it's absolutely sheeting it down, I'll carry on riding to work - saves me £7 a day. I can see MrsF leaving her Qashqai on the drive and taking the Aygo to work at this rate.


----------



## Roseland triker (24 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> A colleague has just told me her friend has been stuck in queue's for fuel. I've got quarter of a tank, so just shrugged my shoulders ! The car hasn't moved for a week, and unless it's absolutely sheeting it down, I'll carry on riding to work - saves me £7 a day. I can see MrsF leaving her Qashqai on the drive and taking the Aygo to work at this rate.


I've never seen public busses queing up at Sainsbury's ever.
Idiots eh...
Judging by the military activity here I suspect that thee is a submarine in the harbour and were about to get locked down


----------



## fossyant (24 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> I've never seen public busses queing up at Sainsbury's ever.
> Idiots eh...
> Judging by the military activity here I suspect that thee is a submarine in the harbour and were about to get locked down



So what happens when a sub arrives ?


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Swap you, Heinz Chicken soup here



I'll pass, thank you.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2022)

It is not a good idea to get Seville orange juice in one's eye.

Ow.


----------



## simongt (24 Feb 2022)

Stayed behind at work today to help the late shift crew by unloading thirty plus pallets, mostly in heavy sleet - ! 
However, If I'd left off at my usual time, I'd have been cycling home in said sleet and not the bright sunshine that I did have, so result, plus an hour's overtime to boot - !


----------



## rockyroller (24 Feb 2022)

due to the storm tomorrow our office will be closed. that's rare


----------



## rockyroller (24 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> It is not a good idea to get Seville orange juice in one's eye.
> 
> Ow.


ouch. careful when the mailman comes to the door, he doesn't think you're eye closing involuntarily isn't a wink ... hehe

View: https://youtu.be/QdtC6NV_T8o


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Feb 2022)

It has started snowing here. I had to go to the emergency room this morning, I woke up weak, and with the chills. I was unable to do anything, so Mrs. GA took me to the hospital. They tell me it is probably just a bug, and are allowing me back to work tomorrow, although probably on modified duty.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> It has started snowing here. I had to go to the emergency room this morning, I woke up weak, and with the chills. I was unable to do anything, so Mrs. GA took me to the hospital. They tell me it is probably just a bug, and are allowing me back to work tomorrow, although probably on modified duty.


Is it "manflu"?


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2022)

Bitsas supper tonight.

Listening to Arsenal v Wolves.

That is not going well.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2022)

I am being washed by Madam Lexi.


----------



## Hebe (24 Feb 2022)

Daughter is now largely equipped for upcoming D of E expeditions. This included a snow shower in between Blacks and Millets. Also, mundane on a global level but exciting for me - new ordered.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> It has started snowing here. I had to go to the emergency room this morning, I woke up weak, and with the chills. I was unable to do anything, so Mrs. GA took me to the hospital. They tell me it is probably just a bug, and are allowing me back to work tomorrow, although probably on modified duty.


Swift recovery, GA. Out of curiosity, did they test you for Omicron?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Feb 2022)

Hebe said:


> Daughter is now largely equipped for upcoming D of E expeditions. This included a snow shower in between Blacks and Millets. Also, mundane on a global level but exciting for me - new ordered.


I hope your daughter bought warm snow-proof clothing before she went to Millets.

Obligatory question: what's the bike?


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> It has started snowing here. I had to go to the emergency room this morning, I woke up weak, and with the chills. I was unable to do anything, so Mrs. GA took me to the hospital. They tell me it is probably just a bug, and are allowing me back to work tomorrow, although probably on modified duty.



Mend quickly xxx


----------



## Hebe (24 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope your daughter bought warm snow-proof clothing before she went to Millets.
> 
> Obligatory question: what's the bike?


Jacket before, trousers after. 
Bike is Marin Larkspur 2. I sold a mountain bike ages ago because it seemed sensible and I am very much a pootler, but I missed the off road pootling.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2022)

Wheeeeeeeeeee!!! Come on you Gunners!!!


----------



## Jenkins (24 Feb 2022)

Got home this afternoon, took the used smalls out of my overnight bag and added them to the next load of washing. Replaced them with clean ones, topped off the small jar of coffee that i take with me (why do hotels only put enough in the rooms for one cup?) and put the bag by the front door ready for Sunday's trip out to Nottingham again.

A quick sniff test of the milk I was hoping would last another day meant a quick bike ride to the shops to pick up another bottle otherwise I wouldn't be sitting here drinking hot chocolate prior to an early night, or having Weetabix for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (24 Feb 2022)

Doing a bit of late night scrapbooking now that I have a big enough supply of mount card to deal with the backlog of photographs that has apparently accumulated. Ooops.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Swift recovery, GA. Out of curiosity, did they test you for Omicron?


Yes, Omicron, the flu, kidney disease. Ran a full panel, and a chest x=ray


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2022)

Time for a


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2022)

And time to put the photos and mount card away and toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (25 Feb 2022)

just back from dinner out w/ the kids & one of their "others". played trivia while we drank & dined. nice old place w/ two wood burning fireplaces & our table was next to one of them. I ate light & we we all shared 2 desserts


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2022)

Morning y'all 
Looks like a nice fresh start to the day outside
Busy day ahead


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Feb 2022)

It’s a wee bit skitie oot there this morning!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Blue sky 
Neighbours starting to make moves


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2022)

Morning.
It is bright and clear here . I have had to put nearly all of our bins out this morning . There has been a change from the normal routine .


----------



## tyred (25 Feb 2022)

Nice bright morning and a day off work


----------



## Roseland triker (25 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> So what happens when a sub arrives ?


They sit in the harbour underwater and no boat traffic is allowed in.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Feb 2022)

Drinking green tea


----------



## raleighnut (25 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Drinking green tea


Same here.


----------



## Roseland triker (25 Feb 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Same here.


You should be flogged publicly and made to drink badly made instant coffee


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2022)

It's _Fasching _(Carnival) locally, so this was the view when I arrived at work today:







Curiously this doesn't happen in my home village, the reason being that this town was part of Austria (don't ask me, I just live here) and is therefore Catholic, whereas my village was protestant, so they have different festivals.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> They sit in the harbour underwater and no boat traffic is allowed in.


Have the crew been told not to open the windows ?


----------



## fossyant (25 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> They sit in the harbour underwater and no boat traffic is allowed in.


Ah, that's a bit naughty - they will all be in the pub, then pop out of the water about midnight to get back on, then all crash in bed all day


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2022)

It's looking good for fish and chips on the coast.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Feb 2022)

What a contrast. I did not need to switch on the lights when I got up at my usual time of about 0720 and the sun was shining through my front windows. 
Sadly it shows that they badly need cleaning outside after the gales. Not worth doing yet as we are due more bad weather tomorrow but next week is forecast to be not too bad. The forecasts change very quickly tho' so just hope for the best. I got caught out this past week by making ferry bookings based on forecasts.
Better go and panic buy fuel for the car as I have a 42 mile round trip next week for a 15 minute appointment with a consultant.Not sure why as there is usually a scan of my aortic stenosis before this appointment but the usual guy has retired and this is somebody with a name I would not even attempt to pronounce. Probably a locum anyway.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> They sit in the harbour underwater and no boat traffic is allowed in.



Doesn't that rather spoil the whole "stealth" aspect? I can't see the harbours in say, Shanghai or Vladivostok agreeing to this.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2022)

Come together right now over me


----------



## Roseland triker (25 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Doesn't that rather spoil the whole "stealth" aspect? I can't see the harbours in say, Shanghai or Vladivostok agreeing to this.


They often" store " submarines here . Main base is up the coast a bit .

It's very deep water


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Come together right now over me



He bag production, he got walrus gumboot
He got Ono sideboard, he one spinal cracker


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Drinking green tea





raleighnut said:


> Same here.



I like Green Tea but can't drink it.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Feb 2022)

Hair down to his knees, got to be a joker he just do what he please.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Hair down to his knees, got to be a joker he just do what he please.



Got to be a joker he just do what he please


----------



## Roseland triker (25 Feb 2022)

Sub watching helicopters cruising around


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Come together right now over me


I know you, you know me......he got feet down below his knees . Those were the days


----------



## Speicher (25 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> just back from dinner out w/ the kids & one of their "others". played trivia while we drank & dined. nice old place w/ two wood burning fireplaces & our table was next to one of them. I ate light & we we all shared 2 deserts


Mojave or Painted?


----------



## DCLane (25 Feb 2022)

I've just discovered that shredded carrot doesn't float when dropped into coffee. Not dropped on purpose I might add.


----------



## mybike (25 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's _Fasching _(Carnival) locally, so this was the view when I arrived at work today:
> 
> View attachment 632620
> 
> ...



I believe the protestant/catholic split dates back to the Peasants Revolt, where Luther upset the peasants by siding with their masters.


----------



## Speicher (25 Feb 2022)

I have been very busy in the garden over the last few days. Yes, it was sometimes slightly damp, and yesterday was a "three fleece day". I ended up with a very pink face and very tousled hair, despite wearing a hat. The wind kept removing my hat. 

This morning the puter said I was in Frampton on Severn (aka in the Severn near Frampton) and now it has moved me to Germany. Not sure if I am anywhere near @Andy in Germany.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Mojave or Painted?


hehe oops thank you


----------



## rockyroller (25 Feb 2022)

good morning

View: https://youtu.be/Ikc-OwpCVgM


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2022)

Sunny, blustery and chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

Very much an indoor day here as the wind is right cold, although I will have to split some logs later. I have been writing and working on the archive. I didn't realise how big a backlog of photos I had to deal with. Oooops. 

In other news, Madam Lexi has bum parked in the Aldi cat cave. Or rather *on* the cat cave, as it folds down into a donut bed.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's _Fasching _(Carnival) locally, so this was the view when I arrived at work today:
> 
> View attachment 632620
> 
> ...



That'll be cos it's Shrove Tuesday next week.

Don't forget to buy some Faschingskrapfen


----------



## Roseland triker (25 Feb 2022)

The harbour is empty ....

Eeerily quiet. . No boats doing nothing. Navy docks empty....
Helicopters gone......


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2022)

It's actually probably close to 70 prints, and no, I haven't got nearly enough card. I think I may have miscalculated some...


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's looking good for fish and chips on the coast.


Always.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> They often" store " submarines here . Main base is up the coast a bit .
> 
> It's very deep water


The nuclear ones being a bit dodgy perhaps with their weaponry having to be stored nearby are found at Faslane 20 miles from a large civilian population who must be regarded as expendable in the event of accident or attack. With the present unrest many living there are a bit uneasy.
They are also found on Loch Long where they now close the roads I think for transport of nuclear missiles from their shore storage.


----------



## Roseland triker (25 Feb 2022)

Fair enough.
There quite obvious here and with the helicopters helping with extended radar cover easy enough to see if you look. 
Realistically Falmouth and culdrose are an obvious target so most locals just get on with it. 
Plenty of nukes here and around Cornwall


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2022)

Lunchtime stroll around the block completed
Bright but breezy


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2022)

I am back from a ride with my friends . It has been nice and sunny but with a chilly wind . I'm glad that I wore the thermal top that I bought.
We cycled out to Biddestone and stopped to watch the ducks on the pond . There weren't many there! From there we went to Castle Combe . As we walked up a steep hill we heard a Great Spotted Woodpecker drilling away , we couldn't see it .  We stopped off in Combe for a half and a packet of crisps before coming home . We stopped off again to watch the ducks and to enjoy the sunshine before setting off again . 16 miles .


----------



## raleighnut (25 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> You should be flogged publicly and made to drink badly made instant coffee


Nah that's reserved for those who drink Peppermint Green Tea


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2022)

Lovely luncheon of wholemeal toast, rillettes de porc, red leicester cheese, a tangerine, a banana and two 

I think the Tesco Gold tea will end up being the leaf tea of choice


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Nah that's reserved for those who drink Peppermint Green Tea



Go and wash your mouth out with soap!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2022)

And relax 
Weather looks good for a few miles tomorrow


----------



## Roseland triker (25 Feb 2022)

I'm on engine refit tomorrow if it's dry.


----------



## Roseland triker (25 Feb 2022)

Formula 1 moved
Football moved
Russia not allowed to compete in the Eurovision song contest....

Do they atchualy know who they are f****** with?????


----------



## Hebe (25 Feb 2022)

I spent an hour trying to work out why my utility company thought I could be significantly better off on a different tariff. Turns out they were looking at today’s tariffs, not what’s going to happen to that tariff when the price caps change on 1/4. So I am staying put on last October’s two years fix, which is starting to look like increasingly good value. I’ll still be looking into solar panels too.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Feb 2022)

Rain again by early afternoon but I managed to get a short trike run before it came on. Road was very quiet as probably the gales and high winds forecast for tomorrow made most try to escape while they can.
Another undesirable side effect of the tourist theme park we have become is parking charges and a traffic warden coming soon.
I never did like the escalation of the tourist industry but life here is now no pleasure for long term residents. There are increasing mutterings of discontent and not just about the holiday houses.
Everyone shopping on Main St. will now have to pay more and due to the hilly nature of the town a car for shopping is needed. There is a butcher at a small industrial estate out of town only open on Saturdays at present and the Cheese Farm shop is out of town but quite a long hike.
It is actually easier and not really more expensive for me to take my car to Oban [if I can get a ferry booking] for shopping than trying to shop locally.


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

But first, I really need a wee.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> The harbour is empty ....
> 
> Eeerily quiet. . No boats doing nothing. Navy docks empty....
> Helicopters gone......


More snubmarine than submarine then.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Feb 2022)

We have just been watching Antiques Road Trip and think that some auctioneers are pretty useless . The one we were watching wasn't giving people a chance to bid before dropping the price . The local auctioneers here work on a rate of 100 lots per hour but seldom reach that . The auctioneer on the programme must have set an all time record !


----------



## slowmotion (25 Feb 2022)

My Self Assessment tax return has been safety gathered into the bosom of Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs. I think it's time for a couple of stiff gins.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Feb 2022)

I made a cake for my daughter's birthday. She's suffering motherhood by taking the kiddies to Liverpool footy ground even though she's a Gooner...


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2022)

I am full of firecracker prawns and salt & pepper squid.


----------



## Reynard (25 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I made a cake for my daughter's birthday. She's suffering motherhood by taking the kiddies to Liverpool footy ground even though she's a Gooner...
> 
> View attachment 632716



Your lass has good taste, mate


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I made a cake for my daughter's birthday. She's suffering motherhood by taking the kiddies to Liverpool footy ground even though she's a Gooner...
> 
> View attachment 632716


Lovely cake! My heart goes out to your poor suffering daughter though... if her kids aren't Gooners she's doing it all wrong.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Feb 2022)

Where did this week go? I hadn't realised how long it is since I logged in!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2022)

Frosty outside
Will have a look again in an hour before deciding about a ride


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2022)

Well I have checked and our external water is not frozen so a couple of jobs and then I will be off to do some miles .
Clear blue skies hence the frost.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well I have checked and our external water is not frozen so a couple of jobs and then I will be off to do some miles .
> Clear blue skies hence the frost.


Conversely, we have mild this morning. Finishing my cuppa then out for a walk followed by breakfast and a hair cut at 9. Oh, rugby today isn’t it?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2022)

Morning .
We have fog and a frost here this morning .
The following antiques road trip programme went to a different auction house where the auctioneer took his time and made far more money !


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Feb 2022)

The downstairs smoke alarm started beeping at about 04:30 this morning. 
I've now replaced the battery and put a new one in the upstairs alarm, too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> I believe the protestant/catholic split dates back to the Peasants Revolt, where Luther upset the peasants by siding with their masters.



I think it depends where you are: that was a factor in the north, but this region was a mass of tiny city states and enclaves which seem to have changed hands every time some royal got married, fell off their perch, or possibly lost a drinking game. Other cities were independent or in federations, and fairly democratic. The sectarian status of the town would depend on the ruler, or in the case of the independent cities, the populace.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2022)

I've gone right off concave section ally wheel rims !  They might be stiffer  but they are a right pain to polish up ! If they happen to get wet and are left standing the water will puddle and oh look a convenient drain , a spoke hole ! . Apart from that inconvenience the new old bike is going well .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2022)

I have it on good authority , by an expert that having your ears stroked is pure ecstasy !


----------



## raleighnut (26 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Go and wash your mouth out with soap!


It'd taste better than the 'flavoured' green teas that friends/relatives have inflicted on me over the years, apparently they've bought a box of this years ago and after trying them consigned them to the back of the cupboard until muggins here turns up. The question normally goes "You drink that 'Green Tea' dontcha" before inflicting these horrible 'flavoured'cups on me (generally massively overpriced 'Twinings' concoctions)
I can just about tolerate 'Jasmine' Tea but for me it's Aldi's finest 'Green Tea' at 59p for 40 bags that is good, not as good as the 'Sea Dyke' brand that a local Chinese wholesalers stock but that'a quid for 20 bags.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2022)

Morning all! Chilly but sunny, the sun's burned off the frost from the rooftops. Coffee made.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Feb 2022)

Dry again but 43mph winds forecast all day. Outside temperature is 8.9C.
Not going triking in that. I went out yesterday in 20mph wind and coming back a small but very steep hill I often struggle with was stormed up in high gear with the following wind.
Ferries still sailing but on amber alert.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2022)

Looks like good weather tomorrow.

Hmm...


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Looks like good weather tomorrow.
> 
> Hmm...


Ride up that volcano, not round it. Take a chance.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2022)

31 miles went down well 
As did first cuppa


----------



## mybike (26 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have been very busy in the garden over the last few days. Yes, it was sometimes slightly damp, and yesterday was a "three fleece day". I ended up with a very pink face and very tousled hair, despite wearing a hat. The wind kept removing my hat.
> 
> This morning the puter said I was in Frampton on Severn (aka in the Severn near Frampton) and now it has moved me to Germany. Not sure if I am anywhere near @Andy in Germany.



Wish our garden was slightly damp, more like bog.


----------



## mybike (26 Feb 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Lovely cake! My heart goes out to your poor suffering daughter though... if her kids aren't Gooners she's doing it all wrong.



Anyone who introduces their children to football is doing it wrong.


----------



## Roseland triker (26 Feb 2022)

Dry in the woods today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> View attachment 632781
> 
> 
> 
> Dry in the woods today


Crikey, that's dried quickly. (I've currently got some very, very muddy boots.)


----------



## Roseland triker (26 Feb 2022)

We get wind here 24/7.
Drys out in 12hours most of the time


----------



## mybike (26 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> View attachment 632781
> 
> 
> 
> Dry in the woods today


Still damp but a dry path.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Still damp but a dry path.
> View attachment 632786


All right, rub it in! (One boot unmuddied has earned me a coffee.)


----------



## oldwheels (26 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Ride up that volcano, not round it. Take a chance.


We have a local extinct volcano which would be impossible to cycle up even for real hard core MB types as there is no path and it is very steep.
I have climbed it for the fabulous view often in the past but beyond me now. There is a loch at the top which some have managed to fish with limited success.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> View attachment 632781
> 
> 
> 
> Dry in the woods today


I do have a touch of envy having somewhere local with a reasonable surface for my trike without the prospect of 40 tons of logs hurtling towards me at speed.


----------



## Roseland triker (26 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I do have a touch of envy having somewhere local with a reasonable surface for my trike without the prospect of 40 tons of logs hurtling towards me at speed.


They don't work weekends


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Feb 2022)

I went to go out this morning and saw I'd picked up a puncture from my last trip out. Must have been a slow air release. Not had a puncture in years, in fact can't remember how many. Did give me the impetus to put my Marathon plusses on though as they are bulletproof and I was waiting for the tyres that came with the bike to give me an excuse to switch them out.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> They don't work weekends


Here they are unpredictable and work at any time that suits them including weekends. The logs get transported by cargo boat and there may be a rush to get it filled.
I have tried to get some idea of likely working times but it is too unpredictable apparently. A bike would be ok and I have cycled these routes often but the trike I am now confined to is too wide to pass a truck and the road is edged for long stretches by deep ditches.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Ride up that volcano, not round it. Take a chance.



I've done that a couple of times. There's an east-west wind which is discouraging me from attempting to go into France.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2022)

Sunny and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well, as I was wearing a cat hat for most of the night. Madam Poppy is pissed off because Madam Lexi has bagsied her usual spot on a sunny window ledge.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Feb 2022)

Snow has melted into ice here, due to highs around -1 C, but a very thin veneer of ice as it was only about 1/2" of snow to begin with, not the foot of snow @rockyroller was expecting. Same storm, different outcomes.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2022)

raleighnut said:


> It'd taste better than the 'flavoured' green teas that friends/relatives have inflicted on me over the years, apparently they've bought a box of this years ago and after trying them consigned them to the back of the cupboard until muggins here turns up. The question normally goes "You drink that 'Green Tea' dontcha" before inflicting these horrible 'flavoured'cups on me (generally massively overpriced 'Twinings' concoctions)
> I can just about tolerate 'Jasmine' Tea but for me it's Aldi's finest 'Green Tea' at 59p for 40 bags that is good, not as good as the 'Sea Dyke' brand that a local Chinese wholesalers stock but that'a quid for 20 bags.



I quite like green tea every now and again, but I find a lot of them too harsh. The best one I had was some expensive Japanese stuff I got on clearance in Tesco.

Peppermint tea is how I start the morning. Plus it's the tea-of-choice when I've a flask for a pack-up, as it doesn't "stew" like black tea does.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Feb 2022)

Patching tubes since sun is out and wind calm


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've done that a couple of times. There's an east-west wind which is discouraging me from attempting to go into France.


My other half will be taking advantage of the easterly next week and heading your way to Basel l think . She will be up to her usual horsey activities while l play nursemaid to our four equines....oh joy !


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> My other half will be taking advantage of the easterly next week and heading your way to Basel l think . She will be up to her usual horsey activities while l play nursemaid to our four equines....oh joy !



I wondered about riding to Basel but I need to work up to it a bit as it's 80k one way. It would be a good goal for another imperial ton, especially as it's uphil there and downhill back, and also I could ride through F, CH, and D in one day...


----------



## Hebe (26 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.
> 
> But first, I really need a wee.


The unexpected poetry in this is making me smile.

I have done the big food shop. New notebook has arrived. The temptation to spend the entire afternoon writing in it is very strong indeed.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wondered about riding to Basel but I need to work up to it a bit as it's 80k one way. It would be a good goal for another imperial ton, especially as it's uphil there and downhoill back, and also I could ride through F, CH, and D in one day...


Result apart from having to ride 160k in one day


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Feb 2022)

Listening to the Man U game on the radiogram.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2022)

Two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with rillettes de porc, one with red leicester cheese, plus a banana, some blueberries and the obligatory two


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2022)

Hebe said:


> The unexpected poetry in this is making me smile.
> 
> I have done the big food shop. New notebook has arrived. The temptation to spend the entire afternoon writing in it is very strong indeed.



I do get the occasional attack of the limericks... 

I am making marmalade this afternoon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I do get the occasional attack of the limericks...
> 
> I am making marmalade this afternoon.


Where there's Seville there's a way....


----------



## Hebe (26 Feb 2022)

New notebook has different coloured pages in the centre. I might have accidentally written in some reference chords with the book upside down and back to front.  So that’ll be really handy.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Feb 2022)

It has been nice and sunny here but it is still freezing cold .


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2022)

Well, actually, it's my "double orange" marmalade @deptfordmarmoset - which is half seville orange, half sweet orange.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2022)

Just waiting for the second batch to cook. Now having a  and a biskit.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2022)

Caught some fish , chips, curry sauce and mushy peas


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Feb 2022)

As I've not needed them all winter I've removed the Winter spikes from the backup bike. 

Expect snow, hail, apocalyptic level blizzards and a mini ice age in south Germany next week.


----------



## Hebe (26 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Caught some fish , chips, curry sauce and mushy peas


That sounds really good! Steak and dauphinoise potatoes tonight chez Hebe.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've done that a couple of times. There's an east-west wind which is discouraging me from attempting to go into France.


Think how fast you could get back across the border, if needed though.


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> As I've not needed them all winter I've removed the Winter spikes from the backup bike.
> 
> Expect snow, hail, apocalyptic level blizzards and a mini ice age in south Germany next week.


I'm okay. No plans at present to head that far south.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2022)

It'll be raid the fridge night here chez Casa Reynard after all that marmalading.

Need to feed the furry girls shortly.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2022)

Made the mistake of ducking into the politics forum to see what the take was on the current situation.

Let's just say I didn't stay there for very long, and I now require a restorative


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2022)

That's all the marmalading done for the day. Just need to wash up. Will be making the other lot after the weekend at some point.

I'm thinking fish finger sandwich in a bit - there are still some of those giant fish fingers left in the fridge that I made the other night.


----------



## Speicher (26 Feb 2022)

Yesterday and today I attempted to  tidy the garage. On Wednesday it was difficult to get to the back of the garage, the garden tools where somewhat jumbled up, and some were unreachable.

Now  there is a clear (swept) path one metre wide to the back of the garage, and the garden tools are neat and tidy by the garage door.  So if anyone is here and needs to borrow some tools, they can get to the tool cabinet, without any risk of tripping.

I am very pleased, as you can imagine. I can now continue to reduce the "might be useful" one day items, gradually. The house is starting to look much less cluttered.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2022)

My problem with that sort of endeavour is that it doesn't stay tidy and uncluttered for long...


----------



## Speicher (26 Feb 2022)

I can manage to keep it reasonably tidy. Now there is room to move it is easier to see and remove any unwanted items. There are two pairs of garden shears that need sharpening, and adjusting. Now I can reach the tool box and find the things I need.


----------



## Gunk (26 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yesterday and today I attempted to  tidy the garage. On Wednesday it was difficult to get to the back of the garage, the garden tools where somewhat jumbled up, and some were unreachable.
> 
> Now  there is a clear (swept) path one metre wide to the back of the garage, and the garden tools are neat and tidy by the garage door.  So if anyone is here and needs to borrow some tools, they can get to the tool cabinet, without any risk of tripping.
> 
> I am very pleased, as you can imagine. I can now continue to reduce the "might be useful" one day items, gradually. The house is starting to look much less cluttered.



Steel racking is the best tip for organising a garage.


----------



## Speicher (26 Feb 2022)

Gunk said:


> Steel racking is the best tip for organising a garage.


Good idea, but I would need to clear lots of space to put them in. The kitchen cupboards from my last house are in the garage. The new occupiers did not want them. So one contains car related items, one for painting and decorating, one for garden seeds, string etc.


----------



## tyred (26 Feb 2022)

I had to replace a brake light bulb in the car.


----------



## pawl (26 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Made the mistake of ducking into the politics forum to see what the take was on the current situation.
> 
> Let's just say I didn't stay there for very long, and I now require a restorative





I did exactly the same thing Doesn’t change much


----------



## classic33 (26 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wondered about riding to Basel but I need to work up to it a bit as it's 80k one way. It would be a good goal for another imperial ton, especially as it's uphil there and downhill back, *and also I could ride through F, CH, and D in one day...*


A new CC challenge!
How many countries in one ride.


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2022)

pawl said:


> I did exactly the same thing Doesn’t change much



I enjoy good, informed debate. What's over there... isn't...


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2022)

Anyway, that fish finger sandwich has just gone down very nicely.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I quite like green tea every now and again, but I find a lot of them too harsh. The best one I had was some expensive Japanese stuff I got on clearance in Tesco.
> 
> Peppermint tea is how I start the morning. Plus it's the tea-of-choice when I've a flask for a pack-up, as it doesn't "stew" like black tea does.


Try the Aldi 'Pure Green Tea'


----------



## Gunk (26 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Good idea, but I would need to clear lots of space to put them in. The kitchen cupboards from my last house are in the garage. The new occupiers did not want them. So one contains car related items, one for painting and decorating, one for garden seeds, string etc.



Sounds like you need a skip


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Try the Aldi 'Pure Green Tea'



Worth a punt at that price


----------



## rockyroller (26 Feb 2022)

going to a movie in a theater tonite! eek!


----------



## Reynard (26 Feb 2022)

I am in need of something chocolatey.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am in need of something chocolatey.


If you can wait I can drop a chocolate Santa off on the way out tomorrow - Ely station at 12:53 or Manea at 13:05. No chance of lobbing one out of the window as we pass the crossing of your choice as the new Greater Anglia trains don't have opening windows. Will swap a Santa for a jar of marmalade


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

Jenkins said:


> If you can wait I can drop a chocolate Santa off on the way out tomorrow - Ely station at 12:53 or Manea at 13:05. No chance of lobbing one out of the window as we pass the crossing of your choice as the new Greater Anglia trains don't have opening windows. Will swap a Santa for a jar of marmalade



I still have half a case of Lindor, so not exactly lacking in chocolate here... 

One of these days, you are welcome to stop by for a jar of marmalade tho.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2022)

Morning frosty outside
So off to do a bit of fettling in the garage I think


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2022)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## Roseland triker (27 Feb 2022)

Dry enough for triking today......


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2022)

Gunk said:


> Steel racking is the best tip for organising a garage.


Not in my garage as it is concrete and moisture collects on anything metal . 
I need to lag the roof beams as they drop water .


----------



## Roseland triker (27 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Not in my garage as it is concrete and moisture collects on anything metal .
> I need to lag the roof beams as they drop water .


Spray the whole inside with expanding insulation foam


----------



## tyred (27 Feb 2022)

Forecast was for wind and rain but it's calm, dry and clear sky.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Spray the whole inside with expanding insulation foam


Good idea . I was wondering what to cover it with . It will have to wait until the weather warms up .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2022)

Morning.
It is bright and the sun has risen. It doesn't look like we have had a frost despite the clear sky .
I might be doing some storm damage repairs today . A plastic panel which had blown out of our greenhouse was put back in yesterday but needs securing . I also need to get some roof felt for our garden shed as a piece went walkabout .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Made the mistake of ducking into the politics forum to see what the take was on the current situation.
> 
> Let's just say I didn't stay there for very long, and I now require a restorative


I had a look but I was in stealth mode ! I haven't logged in . 
It's a bit like watching ants scurrying around ! 

Perhaps it is why UFO's visit just to see what we are up too .


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2022)

Garage stint done. 
Cycling jacket in the wash 
Off to watch our granddaughter play tennis


----------



## Roseland triker (27 Feb 2022)

Aliens out at predannick again.... It's in the news. 🚀


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Aliens out at predannick again.... It's in the news. 🚀


It's the 2 wheeled vehicles which fascinate them .


----------



## oldwheels (27 Feb 2022)

Windy increasing to gales later in the day but no rain yet. Temp outside is 5.8C but warmer forecast for tomorrow followed by a cold but hopefully dry spell.
Got a new hearing aid on my last foray to mainland which is driving me madder. I think the volume has been set too high and the instruction book I was given is for a different model. It keeps whistling at random intervals. Aaaaargh.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Feb 2022)

Looks like it could be another lovely day, but the trees I can see from my bedroom window show that it's a bit breezy. 

First coffee downed, so I suppose I'd better get out of bed, dressed and have some breakfast and get ready for the stroll up to the train station and another night away.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Perhaps it is why UFO's visit just to see what we are up too .



I suppose even extra terrestrial pan dimensional beings with the ability to fly at the speed of light need a laugh occasionally...


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2022)

I heard a Woodpecker giving itself a headache in Lings Woods on my dog walk this morning 🐶 🐔


----------



## Roseland triker (27 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I heard a Woodpecker giving itself a headache in Lings Woods on my dog walk this morning 🐶 🐔


I'm pretty sure there is a white tailed eagle here at the moment. 
It's kin huge


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2022)

Pasta and mashed turnip for Pre-work lunch. The turnip came from Comber, Co. Down. 
I wonder if @tyred has ever driven a tractor there? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> I'm pretty sure there is a white tailed eagle here at the moment.
> It's kin huge


Does it peck wood? 🤔


----------



## Roseland triker (27 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Does it peck wood? 🤔


Dunno


Do you mean swede not turnip?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Dunno
> 
> 
> Do you mean swede not turnip?


Nope.. Turnip. 👍


----------



## Roseland triker (27 Feb 2022)

Looks yellow so il go Swede


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Looks yellow so il go Swede


I'll go for neeps. As long as I don't have to eat the stuff. Morning all, while I'm here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Nope.. Turnip. 👍
> View attachment 632971



I'd have thought that should have a Haz Chem symbol on it.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Feb 2022)

Comments on FB about Calmac cancelling the last ferry yesterday and the first this morning. I added my tuppenceworth by writing I always have an overnight bag and sleeping bag in the car if off island even for a day trip. Surprising number of people seem to do the same and lots more who have never thought of that mean to start doing that also.
Even as a foot passenger it is as well to have some basics like toothbrush and medication at the very least.
Another of the joys of island life that those who want to come here because mainland life is too stressful never think of.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2022)

Time for lunch. I've been doing so much small creative stuff my eyes have gone blurry...


----------



## Roseland triker (27 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Comments on FB about Calmac cancelling the last ferry yesterday and the first this morning. I added my tuppenceworth by writing I always have an overnight bag and sleeping bag in the car if off island even for a day trip. Surprising number of people seem to do the same and lots more who have never thought of that mean to start doing that also.
> Even as a foot passenger it is as well to have some basics like toothbrush and medication at the very least.
> Another of the joys of island life that those who want to come here because mainland life is too stressful never think of.


Locals here have helicopters.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Locals here have helicopters.


There was a Dutchman who owned the island of Coll a few years ago. He was a very affable guy and used to come here with his private helicopter quite often and if they had no bacon for breakfast he used to send the pilot over to our local butcher for supplies and the daily papers. He claimed to own a large shipbuilding yard but when last heard of he was in jail for financial misdeeds.
Obviously not a UK politician.


----------



## Roseland triker (27 Feb 2022)

oldwheels said:


> There was a Dutchman who owned the island of Coll a few years ago. He was a very affable guy and used to come here with his private helicopter quite often and if they had no bacon for breakfast he used to send the pilot over to our local butcher for supplies and the daily papers. He claimed to own a large shipbuilding yard but when last heard of he was in jail for financial misdeeds.
> Obviously not a UK politician.


 funny.
Mostly rich car company owners here although I did install a helipad at a farm.....
they pop up to the Midlands for meetings.


----------



## tyred (27 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Pasta and mashed turnip for Pre-work lunch. The turnip came from Comber, Co. Down.
> I wonder if @tyred has ever driven a tractor there? 🤔


I have. I live way out west.


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Feb 2022)

I bought a new electric Phillips razor today. Saved the equivalent of around 100 quid.


----------



## Roseland triker (27 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> I have. I live way out west.


Thas not west it's up norf


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'd have thought that should have a Haz Chem symbol on it.


Have some turnip
with your salt, 
why don't you?


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Nope.. Turnip. 👍
> View attachment 632971


The picture on the label appears to be swedes. Mind, in The States, I usually have to explain to the cashier in the market what either of these are. I often buy Rutabaga, or swedes, because Mrs. GA still makes pasties at home, instead of going to the grocery store and getting them from the frozen case.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> going to a movie in a theater tonite! eek!


we saw "Belfast" & loved it. did a little research ahead of time so Wifey & I would have some context & refresh our memory & knowledge of the forces at work, at that time (1969). really interesting seeing the story thru the eyes of the 10 yr old boy (Kenneth Branagh) 

very few ppl at the theater complex even fewer in the individual theater, maybe 20 tops? Wifey wore her mask until we sat, nowhere near anyone. I opted for no mask the whole time but I had it in my pocket. both of us are fully vexed. Monday, as a Teacher, she will havre to decide what she wants to do, now that masks are optional. she's leaning toward wearing it, as usual

could hardly believe I was buying Twizzlers from the concession counter


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

Bright and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Another night of interrupted sleep thanks to a Lexicat-shaped hat. In the end, I had to pick madam up, remove her from the bedroom and shut the door. Ergo I feel like a right mardy bag today. Four hours' sleep isn't enough.

I have, however, finally finished cleaning up the next batch of prints for my archive in Photoshop. It is a group of 20 images, all from the same meeting. At least that makes cataloguing them easy.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I had a look but I was in stealth mode ! I haven't logged in .
> It's a bit like watching ants scurrying around !
> 
> Perhaps it is why UFO's visit just to see what we are up too .



I too, was in stealth mode.

I think I would much rather herd cats than participate on there.


----------



## Roseland triker (27 Feb 2022)

That's it then.....


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> View attachment 633022
> 
> 
> That's it then.....



To quote Babylon 5

BOOM

or...

No BOOM today, BOOM tomorrow. There's always a BOOM tomorrow...

N.B. There is a Babylon 5 quote for every occasion.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

This also resonates so much right now... From the season 2 episode "The Long Twilight Struggle"


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3_9Xb3U1V4


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

I indulged my inner Paddington Bear for luncheon. I had one slice of toast with rillettes, but the other had a good slathering of marmalade.  Also had a banana, some blueberries and two


----------



## rockyroller (27 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Snow has melted into ice here, due to highs around -1 C, but a very thin veneer of ice as it was only about 1/2" of snow to begin with, not the foot of snow @rockyroller was expecting. Same storm, different outcomes.


turned out to be closer to 8" but had a big impact


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

I am currently getting a load of ads for blokes' form-fitting undercrackers on every CC page... 

Have to admit though, the model is filling them *very* nicely...


----------



## simongt (27 Feb 2022)

Just back from a dance festival where last night, I was approached by a very pretty lass young who wasn't aware of the immediate proximity of the GLW,  but young enough to be my grandaughter and asked me to dance with her - !
And I'm 68 - ! 
Wonders for the ego, despite what some of you envious others may snidely comment - !


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> As I've not needed them all winter I've removed the Winter spikes from the backup bike.
> 
> Expect snow, hail, apocalyptic level blizzards and a mini ice age in south Germany next week.



I've now cleaned both bikes as well; talk about raising the stakes.

If you need me, I'll be hiding.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am currently getting a load of ads for blokes' form-fitting undercrackers on every CC page...
> 
> Have to admit though, the model is filling them *very* nicely...





simongt said:


> Just back from a dance festival where last night, I was approached by a very pretty lass young who wasn't aware of the immediate proximity of the GLW,  but enough to be my grandaughter and asked me to dance with her - !
> And I'm 68 - !
> Wonders for the ego, despite what some of you envious others may snidely comment - !


Spring is in the air!


----------



## postman (27 Feb 2022)

one has had too many lattes today,three so far,i am feeling a bit dizzy and lightheaded.No more today.We went out for lunch and met up wirh Miss P.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

I have  and chocolate.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2022)

Where is the weather coming from today ?  I can see clouds coming from the East .  It was nice and sunny earlier but it is now clouding over .
The past couple of days has been good for spotting Buzzards. They have been having their get togethers all around , we had 6 soaring near here yesterday .


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2022)

Poor old Italy are getting pasted again


----------



## oldwheels (27 Feb 2022)

Would have been a good day for triking but not with a near 50mph wind. Tried going for a walk but gave up as nearly getting blown over does not inspire confidence.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Feb 2022)

My previous comment was from the morning . Problem with touch screens . Must try harder! With a hammer ! 
The weather later brightened up and I went out and bought some roof felt and stuff to do our shed roof . I managed to fit it this afternoon . Got the wrong size galvanized tacks , at least it shouldn't blow off in a hurry .  It gets confusing when you are confronted by so many nails . According to the weather peeps I have just managed to do it in time before we get more rain storms.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

I am struggling to stay awake...


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

Drat... The last of the cooked chicken that I was intending to use for tonight's supper smells not quite right, and the girls don't want to touch it. Into the green bin it goes.

Bugger, I hate throwing food away. 

Change of culinary plans required. I was going to do chicken satay as I really rather fancied that.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've now cleaned both bikes as well; talk about raising the stakes.
> 
> *If you need me, I'll be hiding.*


Where?


----------



## Hover Fly (27 Feb 2022)

Binge-eating oranges, on my fifth.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> Binge-eating oranges, on my fifth.


One to go after the current one?


----------



## Hover Fly (27 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> One to go after the current one?


A bag of 12, might save some for tomorrow’s train ride.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> A bag of 12, might save some for tomorrow’s train ride.


Decent size bag then.
I'd do the same, save some for the train.


----------



## Gunk (27 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Not in my garage as it is concrete and moisture collects on anything metal .
> I need to lag the roof beams as they drop water .



Mine is a nice dry 1980’s garage. Here is a rare photo of it emptied of bikes and motorcycle for a darts match with my son (he won)


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

Had a jacket potato with the last of the casserole instead.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> Binge-eating oranges, on my fifth.



Oi, stop nicking my marmalade-making supplies...


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

Madam Lexi has the zoomies...


----------



## Hebe (27 Feb 2022)

Walked to the ice cream parlour with the girl, 6 mile round trip to break in her new boots. She has a D of E weekend coming up.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

Hebe said:


> Walked to the ice cream parlour with the girl, 6 mile round trip to break in her new boots. She has a D of E weekend coming up.



And what was the ice cream flavour of choice?


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2022)

Hebe said:


> Walked to the ice cream parlour with the girl, 6 mile round trip to break in her new boots. *She has a D of E weekend coming up.*


Bronze, Silver or Gold?


----------



## Gunk (27 Feb 2022)

And back to how it usually looks


----------



## Hebe (27 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bronze, Silver or Gold?


Bronze. Training weekend in March then expedition weekend later in the spring. Of course she has just grown out of her lockdown boots.


----------



## Hebe (27 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> And what was the ice cream flavour of choice?


One scoop of biscotti and one scoop of double cherry. And a sausage sandwich.


----------



## Gunk (27 Feb 2022)

Both mine did it, it’s a good experience for them


----------



## Hebe (27 Feb 2022)

Gunk said:


> Both mine did it, it’s a good experience for them


It’s been good, encouraging a sustained level of commitment in multiple areas. Her cycling is much improved after she worked on that for her physical. The walk we did today, in the sun on narrow lanes, she last did on her bike in wind and rain, sliding around on wet leaves with her assessor. She did say that she’s looking forward to riding it again in the summer.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2022)

Hebe said:


> Bronze. Training weekend in March then expedition weekend later in the spring. Of course she has just grown out of her lockdown boots.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

Hebe said:


> One scoop of biscotti and one scoop of double cherry. And a sausage sandwich.



Sounds good. Especially the sausage sandwich.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sounds good. Especially the sausage sandwich.


It's not the most obvious ice cream choice, though. Or perhaps I'm just being a fuddy duddy.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

I have run out of white mount card and still have three prints left. Irritatingly, those three prints are all from different race meetings.

Am keeping the small remaining supply of black mount card for those items that will not look good on white card, or for where I need to maintain continuity with previously archived stuff.


----------



## Reynard (27 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not the most obvious ice cream choice, though. Or perhaps I'm just being a fuddy duddy.





Me, I love pistachio ice cream... Umm, and peanut butter & chocolate.

Used to make my own ice cream, but let's just say I got a bit too fat.


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not the most obvious ice cream choice, though. Or perhaps I'm just being a fuddy duddy.


If you don't mind maple syrup, there's


----------



## Jenkins (28 Feb 2022)

You rotten sods, I really want an ice cream now.


----------



## DCLane (28 Feb 2022)

Nice tip earlier about stopping condensation in concrete garages. I need to sort out the parts store in this respect.



rockyroller said:


> Monday, as a Teacher, she will havre to decide what she wants to do, now that masks are optional. she's leaning toward wearing it, as usual.


Hope it works out OK for her. My university students, despite being supposed to, haven't worn them at all. Somehow there hasn't been an outbreak so maybe they're more sensible than previous years?



Reynard said:


> I am currently getting a load of ads for blokes' form-fitting undercrackers on every CC page...
> 
> Have to admit though, the model is filling them *very* nicely...


Sorry to burst your imagination balloon but apparently it's a sock that's filling out down there.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2022)

DCLane said:


> Sorry to burst your imagination balloon but apparently it's a sock that's filling out down there.



Just like the tissues filling my bra, then?


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2022)

Time to put the writing away and toddle off to bed via a nice hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2022)

Morning fairly dark outside
But looks dry 
Should have got up earlier and gone for a ride


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2022)

It's Monday.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2022)

First cuppa going down well
I am sure our cat is on a job creation scheme so far this morning i have had to feed him , give him his medicine , clean out his cat litter , pick up his spilled breakfast three times and the list goes on


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Drat... The last of the cooked chicken that I was intending to use for tonight's supper smells not quite right, and the girls don't want to touch it. Into the green bin it goes.
> 
> Bugger, I hate throwing food away.
> 
> Change of culinary plans required. I was going to do chicken satay as I really rather fancied that.


Best not eat it if they don't fancy it , their sense of smell being a lot better than ours.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2022)

Gunk said:


> And back to how it usually looks
> 
> View attachment 633133


I see that there is room for another 15 bikes .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just like the tissues filling my bra, then?


Ah! Crumple zones in case you fall over ! Good idea !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2022)

Morning. Light rain here , red sky first thing .

Had a strange dream. It was comical, strange having a humourous dream .


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2022)

It's raining a bit ☔


----------



## tyred (28 Feb 2022)

Nice morning here. 30 minutes completed on the instrument of torture turbo trainer, breakfast eaten and now time to settle down for eight hours of watching American instruction videos 😴


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2022)

The way you love me is frightening ....


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2022)

A chap is coming to deforest the guttering this morning. (I don't have long enough ladders to reach them)
Tomorrow is Pancake Day. 
Uncle Ernie might visit in Wednesday and Vodafone are going to visit to fit Fibre broadband on Thursday 
Vodafone person is going to call me on Friday to discuss compo for messing me about their diabolical service. 

It's ramping up to be an interesting week


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The way you love me is frightening ....



Think I'd better knock on wood, baby


----------



## Illaveago (28 Feb 2022)

We watched Diamonds for a Fiver last night and were surprised to discover that Sean Connery was 40-41 at the time , he looked to be in his 60's!


----------



## oldwheels (28 Feb 2022)

Light rain and a brisk wind so not too nice outside.
The holiday house opposite me saves a bit by not printing out a timetable for bin emptying days.
[ He does come from Yorkshire] 
He leaves a note to just look out and see what others are doing. They then see one recycling bin out and shove all their bins out but only one will get emptied and the rest remain blocking car parking.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The way you love me is frightening ....


Oh YES..... Amii Stewart "Knock on wood"


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oh YES..... Amii Stewart "Knock on wood"


Back in the day I had a blue coloured 12 inch version of it 

@dave r


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2022)

We have had some rain


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> We have had some rain


What a coincidence, we've had some as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2022)

I got up to go to the toilet at 4:09 this morning and got fully woken up when I stood on a mouse in the bathroom. Why that mouse didn't run for it when I opened the door and switched the light on is a mystery to me. Annoyingly, I don't think I harmed it. This means I'm going to have to up the vermin eradication plan by another notch.


----------



## DCLane (28 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got up to go to the toilet at 4:09 this morning and got fully woken up when I stood on a mouse in the bathroom. Why that mouse didn't run for it when I opened the door and switched the light on is a mystery to me. Annoyingly, I don't think I harmed it. This means I'm going to have to up the vermin eradication plan by another notch.


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got up to go to the toilet at 4:09 this morning and got fully woken up when I stood on a mouse in the bathroom. Why that mouse didn't run for it when I opened the door and switched the light on is a mystery to me. Annoyingly, I don't think I harmed it. This means I'm going to have to up the vermin eradication plan by another notch.



Marginally better than treading on a slug with nothing on my feet.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Feb 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's Monday.


thank you, was wondering why I was up so early


----------



## mybike (28 Feb 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Try the Aldi 'Pure Green Tea'


Or https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/14242335...var=441430405550&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Feb 2022)

My dogs are lying flat out on the floor, in the sunshine > Whereas l am vacuuming and dusting and wishing l had been born a hunting hound


----------



## Speicher (28 Feb 2022)

Gunk said:


> Sounds like you need a skip


Not really. Hopping and jumping are beyond me currently. 

It is not rubbish, rather twenty-five years of accumulated things. Like when you need a spare part for a toilet cistern, and instead of being able to buy just the tiddly wotjumacallit. you have to purchase a complete set of parts.  

Two pairs of garden shears and a spade that weighs ton, came from an elderly relative's house. 
Oh and a mattock, and other items too nuremouse mention. 

There are plans to have a "Library of Things" in this town, like the one in Frome.
https://sharefrome.org/ 

Now that I can get to the back of the garage, I can access those sort of items when necessary. I do not intend moving out of this house for at least ten years, but made a start on decluttering.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2022)

Gutters cleared. Dog walked; 2½ miles around Dallington Park, for a change.
🐶


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Feb 2022)

Speicher said:


> Not really. Hopping and jumping are beyond me currently.
> 
> It is not rubbish, rather twenty-five years of accumulated things. Like when you need a spare part for a toilet cistern, and instead of being able to buy just the tiddly wotjumacallit. you have to purchase a complete set of parts.
> 
> ...



I have a mattock. It's a very versatile thingie!


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2022)

Grey and spitting with rain here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept much better after banning the furry girls from the bedroom, but I still feel rather bleurgh. I have spent the morning writing. Was hoping to furkle a bit in the garden this afternoon for some more downed branches, but if the rain persists, I might not.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2022)

dave r said:


> Marginally better than treading on a slug with no slippers on.



Stepping on half a regurgitated mouse with bare feet has to be the worst.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Best not eat it if they don't fancy it , their sense of smell being a lot better than ours.



That is part of their job description here.

They have to earn their keep, you know...


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> Stepping on half a regurgitated mouse with bare feet has to be the worst.


What about standing on a snail and making it homeless?


----------



## rockyroller (28 Feb 2022)

forgot my lunch at home, had to txt Wifey to put it in the fridge, now all I have is a banana & protein bar from the gas station. shud be OK, I had a large breakfast, but I'll want an early dinner


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2022)

Just submitted this month's 'food order' for the cat's dinners via Amazon. Felix 'AGAIL' has gone up again, now £35 for 120 pouches. Moved by about £2 in the last month. Two boxes ordered £70 (contains 6 x 40 pouch packs)  We're just about to open a full 120 box, so we are using probably 5 x 40 boxes a month at present.

Much cheaper than the shops as they are wanting about £15 per 40.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Feb 2022)

Cycled to work and the bike isn't filthy. I could get used to this.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2022)

Had two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with the last of the rillettes, one with marmalade, plus a banana, half a mango and the obligatory two


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2022)

fossyant said:


> Just submitted this month's 'food order' for the cat's dinners via Amazon. Felix 'AGAIL' has gone up again, now £35 for 120 pouches. Moved by about £2 in the last month. Two boxes ordered £70 (contains 6 x 40 pouch packs)  We're just about to open a full 120 box, so we are using probably 5 x 40 boxes a month at present.
> 
> Much cheaper than the shops as they are wanting about £15 per 40.



Ouch!

The girls go through a box of 12 per week, or the equivalent thereof. But they have dry food down 24/7.

I got a load of "spend X and get Y off" vouchers from Tesco just before Xmas, and I used them to stock up on cat food. I'm good for a while, I think.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oh YES..... Amii Stewart "Knock on wood"


Err Eddie Floyd


View: https://youtu.be/Kceiks__PsE


----------



## tyred (28 Feb 2022)

I had a phone call from Nigeria but I declined to answer it.


----------



## tyred (28 Feb 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oh YES..... Amii Stewart "Knock on wood"


I misread that as Andy Stewart.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Feb 2022)

Pub lunch of beef bourguignon, buttery mash and dumplings. May not need to eat for a day or two now


----------



## dave r (28 Feb 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Err Eddie Floyd
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/Kceiks__PsE


----------



## rockyroller (28 Feb 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Pub lunch of beef bourguignon, buttery mash and dumplings. May not need to eat for a day or two now


whoof! no pint?


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2022)

It's still light. Just finishing Dry February. I'll be 'aving a beer or two tomorrow - some kind sole has put food and beer in my diary after work tomorrow ! - No cycle commuting though.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> Or https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/142423352844?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&var=441430405550&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


I don't buy stuff online, There is a fantastic independant Chinese Wholesalers local to me that is 'Open to the public' that I use, I'm one of the few 'white' faces in there.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2022)

Ah but Eddie Floyd was the original


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2022)

It is


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Feb 2022)

Looking gloomy by the sea too.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2022)

One good (!) thing about the current situation. It's dragging my long-forgotten and very rusty Russian out of the depths of my memory. I haven't needed to use it in a very long time.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Feb 2022)

Turned out a nice day except for 10 minutes of large hailstones early afternoon. Too much to do around the house so did not get out apart from to the bins.
Argyll & Bute cleansing dept will not be popular after today's bin uplift. I saw them coming along the road and watched them working.
There is a lad who does street cleaning, and a very good job he does but he seems to have been put on bin lorry duty today. A house further along has an old lady of 96 who gets her bin uplifted from behind the house and returned empty. I noticed he went to the wrong house where the owner is away just now and brought down the bin but the one he should have taken was not done. They then moved along to the holiday house and he grasped both bins but one fell over and the lid flew off it's hinges. Picked it up and tossed it into the back of the lorry . Put the one bin into the lorry and left the other lidless where it will remain until one of the neighbours gets fed up with it and tosses it back over the gate.
That was only one short section of street so I wonder what the rest of the town is like.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2022)

I have  and chocolate.


----------



## mybike (28 Feb 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Poor old Italy are getting pasted again



Have the Russians got that far?


----------



## mybike (28 Feb 2022)

Gunk said:


> And back to how it usually looks
> 
> View attachment 633133


How are you going to get out?


----------



## mybike (28 Feb 2022)

My little doggie is missing me.






Or maybe not.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (28 Feb 2022)

Evening three mile walk completed and did a little cleaning and tidying at my fixer-Upper Skoda Fabia which I will be putting on the road shortly. 

I lifted the boot carpet for the first time and got several surprises - the complete Skoda toolkit seems to be all present and correct  The spare wheel actually has a brand new tyre fitted  Unfortunately the spare wheel well was full of water 

I removed the bung to drain it but it's not obvious how it got there as all the door seals seem in good condition.


----------



## Gunk (28 Feb 2022)

mybike said:


> How are you going to get out?



There is a door the other end to the kitchen


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Feb 2022)

Gunk said:


> There is a door the other end to the kitchen
> 
> View attachment 633272


Is that door registered with the DVLA?


----------



## DCLane (28 Feb 2022)

It's been an expensive day; two holidays overseas booked (5 days in Lanzarote in April, 2 weeks in France in July/August).


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> whoof! no pint?


Accompanied by a nice pint of Wainwrights.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Feb 2022)

gonna have to get used to not needing a mask in the office. today, when I got up for a walk about, I put my reading glasses on. I'm so used to putting something on, when I got up, I grabbed the 1st thing I saw. also left my phone on the treadmill at the gym & had to go back. I'm losing it!


----------



## Hebe (28 Feb 2022)

I took the girl to Bristol on her teacher training day to spend some birthday vouchers. I have no retail stamina compared to her. Worth it for the happy little sigh when I took her to PMT to see all the instruments though.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2022)

Beef curry, basmati rice, mango chutney and steamed green beans.


----------



## Bollo (28 Feb 2022)

Me and Mrs Dr B sorted our wills today. You lot are getting NOTHING!


----------



## Jenkins (28 Feb 2022)

Another slightly extended and very relaxing weekend almost over. Lovely bike ride on Saturday followed by Sunday away (Dry Cleaning at the Rescue Rooms in Nottingham) and travelling home today.

Waterproofs have been prepared for tomorrow's commute.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2022)

Bollo said:


> Me and Mrs Dr B sorted our wills today. You lot are getting NOTHING!


Disinherited 😢


----------



## Bollo (28 Feb 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Disinherited 😢



View: https://youtu.be/nRmlI2yiUrg


----------



## Jenkins (28 Feb 2022)

Fish fingers & chips for tea today. Couldn't be bothered going out to get something once I'd got home so raided the freezer.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Disinherited 😢



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fgRRQERW7vE


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2022)

Gunk said:


> There is a door the other end to the kitchen
> 
> View attachment 633272


Three of those are still on the road.


----------



## tyred (28 Feb 2022)

Bollo said:


> Me and Mrs Dr B sorted our wills today. You lot are getting NOTHING!


You can't do that. I've already spent what you were supposed to leave to me


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> You can't do that. I've already spent what you were supposed to leave to me


You refused to answer the phone when his agent called you earlier today!


----------



## Gunk (28 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> Three of those are still on the road.



Just left with the BMW now, I thinned down my collection a couple of years ago.


----------



## tyred (28 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> You refused to answer the phone when his agent called you earlier today!


Well I don't know anyone in Nigeria since my Uncle Ezekiel died and left me that gold mine.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2022)

tyred said:


> Well I don't know anyone in Nigeria since my Uncle Ezekiel died and left me that gold mine.


Its all foreign call centres now though. You should know that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Feb 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Ah but Eddie Floyd was the original


I like that one too, stronger horn section.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Feb 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Disinherited 😢


Again. 


Dang.


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2022)

If anyone finds my get-up-and-go, can they please return it.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2022)

Reynard said:


> If anyone finds my get-up-and-go, can they please return it.


This it?


----------



## Reynard (28 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> This it?
> View attachment 633328



Fraid not...


----------



## raleighnut (28 Feb 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I like that one too, stronger horn section.


Co-written by Steve Cropper it was probably The Memphis Horns playing on that although Stax had a massive pool of talent to draw on, well when Booker T and the MGs are the studio band you can't really go wrong.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2022)

PPFDOTM NR


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2022)

Morning y'all
Rain has stopped 
Time to get a cuppa


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR


Ernie day or will it be tomorrow ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Mar 2022)

Hounds are back in the house having done their mad outside check that all is as it should be. Very still morning, pale blue sky and a rosey glow above the forest .I can see clearly that it's going to be a bright sunshiny day .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Cat doesn't understand he is having a late breakfast today as he has a vets appointment soon


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Ernie day or will it be tomorrow ?



It's tomorrow


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Ernie day or will it be tomorrow ?


Mañana


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2022)

Only 14 days until the Ides of March!!


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Mar 2022)

Very wet by the sea. Well the sea is always wet of course but this wet is coming from the sky.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Mar 2022)

Lovely dry sunny day with little wind but ice on the cars.
Unfortunately I have a consultant appointment today so that rules out getting out on the trike.
Discovered that the car in "my" parking spot is from a holiday home where the owner tells them it is ok to use residents parking area if they choose. There is perfectly good parking at the front of the house where they bother nobody.
Openreach leave a couple of traffic cones handy to keep space at a box nearby and I will just borrow those when I go out later as the car has now gone out for the day probably.
I hate holiday homes and all the uncaring gits that tend to own and use them for probably tax free profit.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's tomorrow


Already ! 
That went quick!


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Only 14 days until the Ides of March!!


Beware...


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2022)

Damp and Icy here, but on the train today as I'm having a couple of tipples after work - in the office as well. I got collared by "rent a mob" (Union strike) as the only one I recognised was actually one of our Prof's and she spotted me before I got through the door. Took a leaflet that was re-cycled promptly though. 

Train was very busy though, lots of folk standing - back to pre-pandemic levels of cattle class. We do actually have a better train with three carriages, not two, but it's still rammed, being a service once every half hour in rush hour. No wonder so many folk drive - roads were no better though.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2022)

It's Pancake Day 🥞 

😋😋


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Mar 2022)

Damp and grey. It's the kind of weather that you don't want to go out into but once you do, it's not really unpleasant. I'm still at the don't want to go out stage.


----------



## simongt (1 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's Pancake Day 🥞


And thanks to our cracking work's Social Committee, we're being treated to pancakes with a choice of toppings / fillings today - !


----------



## rockyroller (1 Mar 2022)

Bollo said:


> Me and Mrs Dr B sorted our wills today. You lot are getting NOTHING!


my 93 yr old Father recently told me: "I have no money to leave you, only longevity" 

great, thanks Pops!


----------



## rockyroller (1 Mar 2022)

I've got 24hrs to make the best of today. good luck to the rest of you


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Beware...


Cry Havoc!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2022)

Second cuppa went down well. 
Took our 21 yr old cat to the vets earlier for his yearly jab it was like being a body guard to a celebrity


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2022)

Footsteps on the dance floor remind me baby of you


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Only 14 days until the Ides of March!!


Better be prepared to settle any outstanding debts then , thats if you are an ancient Roman


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Footsteps on the dance floor remind me baby of you


Not just one Womack


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Footsteps on the dance floor remind me baby of you



Teardrops in my eyes. Next time I'll be true, yeah


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2022)

You can hear happiness staggering on down the street....


----------



## rockyroller (1 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Took our 21 yr old cat to the vets earlier for his yearly jab it was like being a body guard to a celebrity


wow! I can see why! that's great! how's it doing?


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2022)

Grey and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept a solid 11 hours and feel much better, though still very tired. My face is both sore and numb, so likely still some afters from the other week's sinusitis flare-up.

Anyways, it's Shrove Tuesday, and ergo I'm making Favorki later - deep fried pastry twists that are traditional in Poland. Might do some pancakes later in the week, just because... 

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wow! I can see why! that's great! how's it doing?


He's doing fine complete with heart tremor , almost blind in one eye , got a lump on his side , over active thyroid and dementia


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2022)

Currently experiencing the boredom of a shop when there are no customers.

I'm trying to use the time productively by making a sketch of my idea for a bike shop for the boss...


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Mar 2022)

From rain to fog by the sea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> From rain to fog by the sea.



That's an improvement... right?


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently experiencing the boredom of a shop when there are no customers.
> 
> I'm trying to use the time productively by making a sketch of my idea for a bike shop for the boss...


I used to rearrange the shop when I worked with Emmaus and there were no customers.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2022)

I have just made a pot of tea 

Off to luncheon. I has a hungry.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Mar 2022)

Working my way through a bag of wine gums.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I used to rearrange the shop when I worked with Emmaus and there were no customers.



I had a colleague who had young unemployed lads as "staff" in a similar shop. When they played up he'd make them rearrange the furniture showroom; to a mirror image of how it was at the start...


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2022)

Had two slices of wholemeal toast, one with chicken liver pate, one with red Leicester cheese, plus an orange, half a mango and the obligatory two


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2022)

I had bread & butter pudding for lunch.. Made with the stale baton that needed using. 
Waste not, want not 👍


----------



## Speicher (1 Mar 2022)

I received an email today from the FBI. Apparently they need to verify my existence. 

I obvs cannot ask any of you, can I?


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Mar 2022)

I don't believe in you! 😄


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> You can hear happiness staggering on down the street....



Footprints dressed in red


----------



## DCLane (1 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Damp and Icy here, but on the train today as I'm having a couple of tipples after work - in the office as well. I got collared by "rent a mob" (Union strike) as the only one I recognised was actually one of our Prof's and she spotted me before I got through the door. Took a leaflet that was re-cycled promptly though.



My university's not on strike. It turned out that a lot of us never replied despite significant co-ercing = below the 50% return 

When they were last on strike I chose to go through the picket line (as a non-union member then) wearing my camoflage 'hardcore' lycra and swinging a peaked helmet. Oddly enough those on the picket line stepped back and didn't hand me a leaflet


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> My university's not on strike. Oddly enough a lot of us never replied = below the 50% return
> 
> When they were last on strike I chose to go through the picket line (as a non-union member then) wearing my camoflage 'hardcore' lycra and swinging a peaked helmet. Oddly enough those on the picket line stepped back and didn't hand me a leaflet


I'm usually in too early for rent a mob, but I was on the train. It's rare I recognise anyone on the picket line, so was a bit surprised to get accosted. Lovely lady, if a bit whacky and on a different planet. She's also won a whacking big research grant for us too.  I don't agree with affecting students study, and our pay packages (hols and pension) aren't to be moaned at (although basic salary isn't fab).


----------



## tyred (1 Mar 2022)

I must be the only person who has no idea what Whordle is


----------



## Tribansman (1 Mar 2022)

I've never crossed and will never cross a picket line, even if I didnt agree with the aims/action. Too much respect for all the hard won rights over the years.

Worked with a colleague in my last job who mocked union activists and militant members, but happily trousered the pay increase they won.

He was just like a covid anti vaxer, happy to piggy back and benefit from the sacrifices of others.


----------



## DCLane (1 Mar 2022)

@Tribansman - it depends who's picketing. @fossyant is on the non-academic side, whilst I'm on the academic bit, but in different universities.

We've had the different groups go on strike separately, and therefore had to cross the picket line to get into work. Where I am it's possible to access the building without going through the entrance but tbh it doesn't bother me.

Like @fossyant has put we get decent pay and benefits for what we do, particularly compared to the private-sector. I've some brilliant colleagues, far more intelligent and capable than I am, but also a few others who wouldn't last 3 months in a private-sector role.


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Tribansman - it depends who's picketing. @fossyant is on the non-academic side, whilst I'm on the academic bit, but in different universities.
> 
> We've had the different groups go on strike separately, and therefore had to cross the picket line to get into work. Where I am it's possible to access the building without going through the entrance but tbh it doesn't bother me.
> 
> Like @fossyant has put we get decent pay and benefits for what we do, particularly compared to the private-sector. I've some brilliant colleagues, far more intelligent and capable than I am, but also a few others who wouldn't last 3 months in a private-sector role.



Agree. Ive done private sector, the lot. Happily cross a picket line of academics. I'm employed by a Uni to keep them in check with reality. I've worked all over and enjoy working in the sector.

For me the benefit is the pension (ps we pay a load into it ourselves too) and the holidays. Take home is poor compared to what I can earn outside, but less stress and holidays is a bonus. 

Current lot striking need a wake up.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2022)

This time next week i will be on Holiday


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently experiencing the boredom of a shop when there are no customers.
> 
> I'm trying to use the time productively by making a sketch of my idea for a bike shop for the boss...


Couldn't you get the brush and start sweeping, wash the shelving, rearrange the stock, restock the shelves?

Guarantee that as soon as you start, someone will walk in.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Mar 2022)

Tribansman said:


> I've never crossed and will never cross a picket line, even if I didnt agree with the aims/action. Too much respect for all the hard won rights over the years.
> 
> Worked with a colleague in my last job who mocked union activists and militant members, but happily trousered the pay increase they won.
> 
> He was just like a covid anti vaxer, happy to piggy back and benefit from the sacrifices of others.


When I was doing a management course many tears ago we studied the history of trade unions and after that introduction I agree with you totally. There is too much fairly recent social history not taught at school level.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> He's doing fine complete with heart tremor , almost blind in one eye , got a lump on his side , over active thyroid and dementia


classic, sounds like me. just kidding, sorry for their ailments. we took a cat in for diagnosis & a checkup because it had been howling/screeching rather than meowing. they discovered over active thyroid & it's on meds now. the screeching hasn't stopped, I think it's from hearing loss. when we go back for labs in a cpl weeks, I'll ask for them to address my hunch. best of luck with your kitty. I'm sure it has no lack of love & attention


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you get the brush and start sweeping, wash the shelving, rearrange the stock, restock the shelves?
> 
> Guarantee that as soon as you start, someone will walk in.



Unfortunately it isn't that simple; I'm supposed to supervise the clients, and they're supposed to do things like sweeping; part of their training, and to be frank some of them don't have the intellectual capacity to do more complex things, so if I was sweeping, they'd be standing round. 

My job is to figure what they can do and organise their work day so they aren't just sweeping but have some variety within their abilities.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Unfortunately it isn't that simple; I'm supposed to supervise the clients, and they're supposed to do things like sweeping; part of their trianing, and to be frank some of thm don't have the intellectual capacity to do more complex things, so if I was sweeping, they'd be standing round. My job is to figure what they can do and organise their work day so they aren't just sweeping but have some variety within their abilities.


Trying to clean a shop, while it's open, isn't as easy as it sounds. That's knocked the sweeping up on the head, what about the other things mentioned?

Gotta lead by example.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Mar 2022)

My usual medical consultant has as I suspected retired so got a new one who looks not much out of his teens. 
One of the effects of getting old.
Anyway my heart is still beating albeit with an "interesting" rhythm. On previous hospital visits students were summoned from all sorts of places to listen to it. I am to get another scan to keep tabs on the deterioration but it really will need a new valve if I survive long enough. Mind you at my age it is probably a low priority for the medics who have younger patients with a longer life expectancy and more urgent conditions. I can only be philosophical and accept it.
While I was away I "borrowed" Openreach's traffic cones to discourage the holiday home tenants from pinching my parking spot. They just lie there often for weeks unused but today just after I returned home somebody appeared to delve into the pit full of cables but fortunately I had returned them by then.


----------



## Moon bunny (1 Mar 2022)

South Western Rail have donated a hand sanitiser dispenser to the museum. I can’t help thinking it might be a touch early.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Footprints dressed in red



And the wind whispers, "Mary.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2022)

I am stuffed full of Favorki. 

Madam Poppy has been eyeing them up, so I've moved them to where she can't get them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Trying to clean a shop, while it's open, isn't as easy as it sounds. That's knocked the sweeping up on the head, what about the other things mentioned?
> 
> Gotta lead by example.



Oh, there were a few; In the morning a client was getting used to working on the till which means I couldn't do very much because I was on call, and then in the afternoon I'd assigned the client the task of cleaning some of the shelves, so I couldn't do that in the morning. and counting jigsaw puzzles, which is fine but if I then did the next job she'd have got bored.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, there were a few; In the morning a client was getting used to working on the till which means I couldn't do very much because I was on call, and then in the afternoon I'd assigned the client the task of cleaning some of the shelves, so I couldn't do that in the morning. and counting jigsaw puzzles, which meant I had to stop some of the is fine but if I then did the next job she'd have got bored.


You sound just like an area manager I knew. She'd start something in order to get out of actually doing it.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> classic, sounds like me. just kidding, sorry for their ailments. we took a cat in for diagnosis & a checkup because it had been howling/screeching rather than meowing. they discovered over active thyroid & it's on meds now. the screeching hasn't stopped, I think it's from hearing loss. when we go back for labs in a cpl weeks, I'll ask for them to address my hunch. best of luck with your kitty. I'm sure it has no lack of love & attention



Our's makes a different noise to a meow and the vet said it's to do with dementia


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You sound just like an area manager I knew. She'd start something in order to get out of actually doing it.



I find this one of the more stressful parts of the job on quiet days. I prefer busy days because there's enough work to go around and I don't have to invent things, and I can join in without other people getting bored.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I find this one of the more stressful parts of the job on quiet days. I prefer busy days because there's enough work to go around and I don't have to invent things, and I can join in without other people getting bored.


It'll be worse if tomorrow is quiet. The jobs you created today, won't need doing tomorrow. Leaving you to find something else to do.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> It'll be worse if tomorrow is quiet. The jobs you created today, won't need doing tomorrow. Leaving you to find something else to do.



That was on my mind all day...

Fortunately shelf cleaning is a staple that can keep people occupied and as soon as more donations come in clients can work on those.

Next week I'm travelling to a protected workshop in the next town with one client in the hope that will be a long term solution; we aren't really set up to help her.


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That was on my mind all day...
> 
> Fortunately shelf cleaning is a staple that can keep people occupied and as soon as more donations come in clients can work on those.
> 
> Next week I'm travelling to a protected workshop in the next town with one client in the hope that will be a long term solution; we aren't really set up to help her.


You'll be carrying them there as a passenger on your bike?


----------



## raleighnut (1 Mar 2022)

I'm stuffed full of Pancakes


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2022)

There really aren't that many of these left, now...


----------



## Hebe (1 Mar 2022)

I checked the tuning on the two guitars that don’t get played often and played them. I still prefer the cheapie sparkly one over the proper grown-up APX


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> I checked the tuning on the two guitars that don’t get played often and played them. I still prefer the cheapie sparkly one over the proper grown-up APX



Yebbut we girls do need a bit of sparkly stuff in our lives...


----------



## Hebe (1 Mar 2022)

The girl has an adorable 3/4 size acoustic that is eye-ball searingly glittery


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll be carrying them there as a passenger on your bike?



No, mainly because part of the goal is teaching her a strategy to travel on the train so she can travel locally independently; at the moment she's dependent on relatives giving her a lift so she's effectively trapped in the village. As with all clients the goal is to help her live as independently as possible.

We are visiting two workshops on two separate days; I'll be taking pictures on the first trip and make those into an instruction sheet for the second, and she'll guide me on the second trip using the instructions.

Ironically this means I have to cycle to work, catch the train past my apartment and back, then cycle back to my apartment.

Even more ironically, one of the workshops is my former employer...


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, mainly because part of the goal is teaching her a strategy to travel independently on the train so she can travel locally independently; at the moment she's dependent on relatives giving her a lift so she's effectively trapped in the village. As with all clients the goal is to help her live as independently as possible.
> 
> We are visiting two workshops on two separate days; I'll be taking pictures on the first trip and make those into an instruction sheet for the second, and she'll guide me on the second trip using the instructions.
> 
> ...


Cycling is out then?
Said you were like an area manager I knew.

Would just a visual trip diary work. Gets past any language barriers in its favour.

Just remember, it's service numbers you should take note of, not locomotive numbers.

Best o'luck with the old place.


----------



## dave r (1 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> And the wind whispers, "Mary.


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> The girl has an adorable 3/4 size acoustic that is eye-ball searingly glittery



That definitely trumps my pink sparkly Hello Kitty crocs...


----------



## Jenkins (1 Mar 2022)

'Intersting' online presentation at work this morning of the updated introductory & training course for new post Brexit checks that will need to be done by ports around the UK - the sort of stuff I've been doing for years, but will be new to most.

The central part of the package was a video they unearthed that was made in 2006(!) for training before the work was transferred from one department to another. Unfortunately they didn't realise that it became redundant in 2007 when two thirds of the topic covered ceased to exist and of the remaining bit the methodology shown has changed, as have the forms, so the team that developed the package have been told to go away and start again. 

I did get a little warm feeling when one of the later slides used was of a 'model' report to be used to show how the checks should be written up - it was one of mine


----------



## rockyroller (1 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Our's makes a different noise to a meow and the vet said it's to do with dementia


one of our two 16 yr old cats took a nose-dive today (figurative expression). Daughter came home to it limping around. the rear legs seem afflicted. emergency visit at the Vet's, they don't know, only gave her some anti inflammatory but cat seems knocked out. no result from physical exam. expensive x-rays scheduled next week. google says it could be any number of things. love them while we have them, right? but now we have to accommodate a cat that can't navigate our 4 floors incl. litter in basement. bought 2 low trays & set them up on 2 other floors. hoping she will stay on the main floor tomorrow. we also have it's sibling who is still healthy


----------



## Reynard (1 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> one of our two 16 yr old cats took a nose-dive today (figurative expression). Daughter came home to it limping around. the rear legs seem afflicted. emergency visit at the Vet's, they don't know, only gave her some anti inflammatory but cat seems knocked out. no result from physical exam. expensive x-rays scheduled next week. google says it could be any number of things. love them while we have them, right? but now we have to accommodate a cat that can't navigate our 4 floors incl. litter in basement. bought 2 low trays & set them up on 2 other floors. hoping she will stay on the main floor tomorrow. we also have it's sibling who is still healthy



Awh xxx Pawsies crossed for her from all of us here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Mar 2022)

ERNIE's been very good to me this month - some treats to come I think.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2022)

Right, 'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (2 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> I checked the tuning on the two guitars that don’t get played often and played them. I still prefer the cheapie sparkly one over the proper grown-up APX


I much prefered my Japanese Squier Telecaster 9that got stolen from the house) to the 'Genuine' American Telecaster that the insurance payout and a bunch of cash I replaced it with (Corona California American Standard made in 2000)
Upside being that has held its value.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Cycling is out then?
> Said you were like an area manager I knew.
> 
> Would just a visual trip diary work. Gets past any language barriers in its favour.
> ...



You wouldn't believe the allergic response I get from most clients to the idea of physical exercise; I've often lived further from work than a client and reached it more quickly because they insisted on catching two separate buses and waiting for fifteen minutes for a six minute bus journey.

Unfortunately I often find it is part of a general learned helplessness; they've been told so long they are incapable or a victim by people around them, that they can't think beyond the most obvious, or most fear based response. This is certainly part of the problem with the client I'm working with at the moment.

Some clients respond to assistance with excitement and joy at realising they are capable of something they were told was beyond them, others double down and make all manner of excuses for not trying.

The "Visual trip diary" is basically what I had in mind. One of the ironies of life is that I don't always have an English language vocabulary for what my job entails. I tend to do things visually because my written German is still pants and I don't want to confuse people more than is necessary.

And... yeah... service numbers, not locomotive numbers... Um... I knew that...


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2022)

Hump day has arrived 
Looks damp outside
There goes yesterday


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Mar 2022)

Today is my Friday. Tomorrow is travelling to Family in Stuttgart day, and I'll be taking the Winter bike to exchange for my much-missed Xtracycle longtail which has been sitting and gathering dust. 

The Xtracycle can be the local pootling/shopping bike and the Winter bike will probably be the backup for Youngest Son to ride to school...


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2022)

First cuppa going down well
Uncle ernie isn't stopping here this month 
Spend your winnings wisely @Jenkins


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2022)

Black bin day today.


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## mybike (2 Mar 2022)

Tribansman said:


> I've never crossed and will never cross a picket line, even if I didnt agree with the aims/action. Too much respect for all the hard won rights over the years.
> 
> Worked with a colleague in my last job who mocked union activists and militant members, but happily trousered the pay increase they won.
> 
> He was just like a covid anti vaxer, happy to piggy back and benefit from the sacrifices of others.



Having the vaccine is a sacrifice?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2022)

Bins bin emptied. Early this week and the bin was within 5' of its original position!


----------



## tyred (2 Mar 2022)

Nice bright morning here. Now that there's daylight before work I went for a three mile walk this morning rather than endure the turbo trainer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Best o'luck with the old place.



That's going to be... interesting. Fortunately I got on well with my clients and colleagues; it's mostly the upper management that were problematic.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2022)

Morning.
It is grey and damp here .
I was thinking how vet's prices have rocketed over the years . Years ago Tibby our tabby came rushing indoors with a broken rear leg . It was sickening to see it . We took her to our vet who tried to save it . It worked for a while and she seemed fine but eventually the leg started swelling. We took her back to the vets and they diagnosed a tumour in her leg . There was nothing they could do .We looked after her and would sometimes take her back to the vets but eventually it became so large that they put her to sleep . After the initial operation the vets never charged us for any consultation . It is a far cry from what they do now !


----------



## oldwheels (2 Mar 2022)

Bright sunny morning with a strong wind but it is now starting to cloud over.
Ernie has coughed up £50 this month and SSE tell me I am £365 in credit.
That latter figure I find very hard to believe as I have been using the storage heaters more this winter and less solid fuel for the stove. The direct debit is the same as last year when I was using less electricity.

On the subject of cats we had two latterly when we lived on the Main St. One had one eye after a fight and the other only had 3 legs having got caught in a gin trap. They used to sit side by side on the wall in front of the house and got continual attention from bus parties of tourists which they loved. Both coped well and lived normal cat lives until their inevitable demise from old age.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2022)

I found this etching I did way back in the early 90's when I was at art college . It is on a zinc plate about 2.5 ins by 3 ins, it was taken from a life drawing





class drawing . I can't actually remember how I did the actual drawing . What I did discover was that things became reversed in the print .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2022)

I just discovered a tranche of unread mundanity. I'm not sure how I missed them yesterday but it may have been when I last posted and I wasn't returned to the last unread post.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2022)

£75 from Ernie today. One of these days I'll download their app so that I don't have to go fiddling around in the browser. Today's download will probably be the Aldi Shop and Go one. I've got a shopping list from my mother and there's one of those till-free stores just over the road from her.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Mar 2022)

It's still raining here in Suffolk. Coffee has been drunk & dark chocolate digestive consumed.


biggs682 said:


> ...Spend your winnings wisely @Jenkins


Bike bits, a couple of CDs on the release list and a new duvet for the wise spending bit, chocolates/sweets & beer with what's left over.


----------



## DCLane (2 Mar 2022)

All my work's IT systems are down; no e-mail, web access, documents, etc. So I can't finish the piece of work I was trying to complete late last night when it all went pop around 10pm.

Ah well, things will have to wait and I'll have an restful morning instead.


----------



## simongt (2 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> it was like being a body guard to a celebrity


You're obviously a proper cat person; you know your place - !


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> You wouldn't believe the allergic response I get from most clients to the idea of physical exercise; I've often lived further from work than a client and reached it more quickly because they insisted on catching two separate buses and waiting for fifteen minutes for a six minute bus journey.
> 
> Unfortunately I often find it is part of a general learned helplessness; they've been told so long they are incapable or a victim by people around them, that they can't think beyond the most obvious, or most fear based response. This is certainly part of the problem with the client I'm working with at the moment.
> 
> ...


Odd in a way. I've seen or worked with many that have been told similar for so long, they've simply believed it to be true, so never tried to find out for themselves. And now, years later, it's too late for some.

Suppose it's a bit like abseiling, standing on the edge looking down and seeing nothing between you and the ground. All the time you're being told to step back, lean back and let go of the rope. Trust the person saying you can do this.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> I received an email today from the FBI. Apparently they need to verify my existence.
> 
> I obvs cannot ask any of you, can I?


Jurisdictional questions abound. Sounds like a phishing scheme to me.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Just about raining here 
Daffodils In rear garden starting to open


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Odd in a way. I've seen or worked with many that have been told similar for so long, they've simply believed it to be true, so never tried to find out for themselves. And now, years later, it's too late for some.
> 
> Suppose it's a bit like abseiling, standing on the edge looking down and seeing nothing between you and the ground. All the time you're being told to step back, lean back and let go of the rope. Trust the person saying you can do this.



Yes, it's very sad, especially with people with disabilities, when those around them forget they also have gifts and abilities; one of the most gifted actors in the community theatre group I led was almost completely deaf and couldn't regulate his voice, but my word he was creative. He was also a technical whizz and could get an audiences attention just by moving slightly; we never worked out how. He told us we were the first people to take his ideas seriously.

On the other hand I think many find the "victim" identity comforting; if you're a victim you can't change anything and you can just blame someone else, which I think can be a very attractive if toxic mindset.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes, it's very sad, especially with people with disabilities, when those around them forget they also have gifts and abilities; one of the most gifted actors in the community theatre group I led was almost completely deaf and couldn't regulate his voice, but my word he was creative. He was also a technical whizz and could get an audiences attention just by moving slightly; we never worked out how.
> 
> He told us we were the first people to take his ideas seriously.
> 
> On the other hand I think many find the "victim" identity comforting; if you're a victim you can't change anything and you can just blame someone else, which I think can be a very attractive if toxic mindset.


Being the "victim" seems to be more amongst the younger end, here at least. Like you say, they can blame "it" for the way they behave.

I've refused to accept that being told _"You can't do that"_ means I can't. So a slight change of wording to "let me prove you right" often stops the negative comments.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2022)

This ''shop and go'' thing is very odd. Putting things straight into a shopping bag/rucksack as I shopped and went felt rather like guilt-free shoplifting. Also, as the payment has not yet gone through, it feels even more like shoplifting.


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Mar 2022)

Crystal Palace speaks its mind.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2022)

Mild, grey and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

A quiet morning here, mainly writing and futzing around in Photoshop. I also cleaned up a pile of cat sick - someone (Madam Lexi) has been eating biscuits too quickly.

I have to pop out into town later for a few gubbins. Art shop is on the agenda for another batch of mount card, plus I have to pop into Tesco for a little top up shop. Might as well get the next batch of prints while I'm in there.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Hebe (2 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> That definitely trumps my pink sparkly Hello Kitty crocs...


Class!

this is from many years back… from the day when she encountered a chandelier in a cafe and a pink guitar in the toy shop.
In today’s mundane news… I have had three coffees


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2022)

Well, that was a very wet 3 miles along the riverbank with the dog! 🐶 ☔


----------



## DCLane (2 Mar 2022)

Given my work's systems are down, and the critical piece I need to do can't happen, today I've:

- Shovelled round my savings accounts that are empty (closed) or due to have an offer expire (renewed/ready to shift or close).
- Renewed SWMBO's car insurance
- Paid SWMBO's credit card bill
- Cleaned the house for the guests she's having over this evening

I'm now going to try and renew the home insurance, which is a bit more complicated. Work will have to wait until they put 50p in the meter to mend the website and online learning platform. My 9am lecture tomorrow _may_ not happen!


----------



## Speicher (2 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Jurisdictional questions abound. Sounds like a phishing scheme to me.


If they would like to send over Gil Grissom to do the investigating, that would be fine. Sadly he works for CSI, not FBI.


----------



## Speicher (2 Mar 2022)

In other news from Hundred Acre Wood, there is another house for sale. Not my fault, it is too far away to hear my drumming or trumpet playing. 

It is two people who have lived in this street since the houses were first built (circa 1970).


----------



## DCLane (2 Mar 2022)

Home insurance renewed and current policy renewal cancelled; the insurer wanted a 50% increase but would no longer cover the bikes I have the same way. Moved for the same I paid last year, with better bike cover and a cashback bonus for moving. I've saved over £200 as a result.

Oddly enough it's the same insurer, who is a bank, that I've also closed savings accounts with today because the best they could offer was 0.01% interest on a decent balance. Either they're profiteering or are trying to lose customers.

Oh, and the 'critical piece of work' is done in draft and sent via my phone. It's the best I can do given there's no access to anything.


----------



## tyred (2 Mar 2022)

It seems to have started raining.


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2022)

It is still raining here.

Two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with pate, one with the last of the red Leicester cheese, plus a banana, half a mango and two


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Well, that was a very wet 3 miles along the riverbank with the dog! 🐶 ☔



This is precisely why I do not have a dog.


----------



## tyred (2 Mar 2022)

I've just learnt that tomorrow will be International Irish whiskey day. I had no idea that there is such a thing


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2022)

I forgot to mention that I ate about 20 Salt & Vinegar Pringles yesterday evening. 
Apologies.


----------



## Tribansman (2 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> Having the vaccine is a sacrifice?


Splitting hairs - it should be obvious what I meant. Some people may have had to put themselves out a bit to get the vaccine, and some were also poorly for a few days after. Ok not a big sacrifice, but the point was people who reap the benefits (e.g. herd immunity), but but don't do anything themselves, or actively scorn those who do


----------



## oldwheels (2 Mar 2022)

Started off today looking promising but the weather has gone downhill since then. Strong easterly wind which is always cold and when I went out to try some tidying up the wind chill drove me back in again pretty soon after. Now raining again.
The light seems to have changed a bit tho' and driving down to my appointment yesterday it looked springlike and gave me itchy feet to get going touring again. Given my health [or lack of] I am not sure it is a good idea but in any case it is a bit too early. 
I remember camping in Glencoe in February when the tent was rigid with ice in the morning but we never seemed to mind then.
A couple of years ago I got caught out by sudden heavy snow in March and just made it home as my then Fiat Panda was higher than most cars but the underside was still skimming the snow surface.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I've just learnt that tomorrow will be International Irish whiskey day. I had no idea that there is such a thing


It's all to do with the three's
It'll be the third day of the third month.
There are three established styles of Irish Whiskey: Single Grain, Single Malt and Single Pot Still.
Irish Whiskey must be matured for at least three years before it can be called whiskey.
Traditional Irish Whiskey is triple distilled.
There's the Shamrock, three in one. Just as there are three types of whiskey, but only whiskey.
There's three colours in the Irish flag.
And, it's 14 days before Saint Patrick's Day, which is 336 hours. Which when divided by 3 gives you 112, the age of the 112 year old who has credited their long life to three whiskey's a day.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> £75 from Ernie today. One of these days I'll download their app so that I don't have to go fiddling around in the browser. Today's download will probably be the Aldi Shop and Go one. I've got a shopping list from my mother and *there's one of those till-free stores just over the road from her.*


You don't have to pay. For anything?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2022)

I bought a chamois leather today to recover a Specialized saddle which came with my Raleigh . The previous plastic cover warn torn . I've covered another saddle before with a chamois leather and they feel comfy. I think I've covered 2 but can't be sure .


----------



## oldwheels (2 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's all to do with the three's
> It'll be the third day of the third month.
> There are three established styles of Irish Whiskey: Single Grain, Single Malt and Single Pot Still.
> Irish Whiskey must be matured for at least three years before it can be called whiskey.
> ...



The single grain will be a Coffey still I presume. Single malt I can understand but Single Pot Still sounds like feints by another name. Probably poisonous and certainly not palatable. Traditionally Irish Whiskey is triple distilled as opposed to most Scotch which is double distilled. 
They may have changed but Auchentoshan used to be triple distilled.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You don't have to pay. For anything?


I don't really know how it works. Apparently, the store watches which products disappear of the shelf and where they go to. It's very high surveillance. 7 hours later, my payment is still showing as ''Pending'' so I don't even have the receipt. My hope is that when I got locked out of the app that the system was having a bad day and they've no record of what I took. I am prone to short bursts of profound optimism....


----------



## oldwheels (2 Mar 2022)

There was a thread for strange car number plates but cannot find it so will just put this one up here.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't really know how it works. Apparently, the store watches which products disappear of the shelf and where they go to. It's very high surveillance. 7 hours later, my payment is still showing as ''Pending'' so I don't even have the receipt. My hope is that when I got locked out of the app that the system was having a bad day and they've no record of what I took. I am prone to short bursts of profound optimism....


You've no receipt, they can't prove what you did or didn't take, unless on camera.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've no receipt, they can't prove what you did or didn't take, unless on camera.


It's not shown up as waiting to clear in my bank account either so they don't seem to be in a rush to collect payment. The app did tell me that I was trying to buy alcohol when I was only looking so I'm hoping their system is up but not properly running.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2022)

I was wondering if they could do a Master Chef special for a certain Russian President and his generals . Some of the menus could feature poorly cooked puffer fish , mushroom surprise with Destroying Angel mushrooms and Novichok balsamic vinegar as a condiment.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering if they could do a Master Chef special for a certain Russian President and his generals . Some of the menus could feature poorly cooked puffer fish , mushroom surprise with Destroying Angel mushrooms and Novichok balsamic vinegar as a condiment.


With lead shot caviar.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Mar 2022)

And still the drizzle continues...


----------



## Illaveago (2 Mar 2022)

I'm sure that the judges on Portrait Artist of the Year must be squinting all the time as it's the only way that I can make sense of the pictures they choose .


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2022)

39 Steps what could be better


----------



## Hebe (2 Mar 2022)

In a carpark waiting for the girl. I have a flask of tea to drink and an interview with KT Tunstall to listen to.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> 39 Steps what could be better


Maybe

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SOJSM46nWwo


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not shown up as waiting to clear in my bank account either so they don't seem to be in a rush to collect payment. The app did tell me that I was trying to buy alcohol when I was only looking so I'm hoping their system is up but not properly running.


Should you "disappear" for a while, will it be safe to assume they've caught you?


----------



## Reynard (2 Mar 2022)

30 sheets of A4 mount card acquired, the next batch of 20 prints sorted, and groceries bought.

Also picked up tea, bakery loaves, bakewell tarts and chocolate on yellow sticker.


----------



## tyred (2 Mar 2022)

I polished my boots.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Should you "disappear" for a while, will it be safe to assume they've caught you?


Could be on a beer trip. I'm ready for one.


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Could be on a beer trip. I'm ready for one.


Don't think I've heard it called that before.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Mar 2022)

As just put up on the 'Commuting' section, I was almost taken out by some form of wildlife on the way home on Wednesday night. Probably a badger as it was gone 22:30 and on the unlit country lane section. My front wheel got knocked sideways and the rear then went over something fairly large & solid, but I didn't go back and find out what I'd hit as I was just glad to regain control without coming off the bike.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

Right, 'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (3 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I polished my boots.


It's hard to get a good shine on Suede though innit.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2022)

Morning all 
Bit late reporting in been for first ride around the block on a recently acquired project all went well. 
Dry and grey weather


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> As just put up on the 'Commuting' section, I was almost taken out by some form of wildlife on the way home on Wednesday night. Probably a badger as it was gone 22:30 and on the unlit country lane section. My front wheel got knocked sideways and the rear then went over something fairly large & solid, but I didn't go back and find out what I'd hit as I was just glad to regain control without coming off the bike.



Any damage to the bike?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Puss cat wasn't happy with his slightly later breakfast 
Pretty sure he will get over it though


----------



## Hebe (3 Mar 2022)

Morning. Four days in the darkroom coming up. Lunch packed, negs packed, notebook and pen packed.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2022)

Morning!
Shock , horror ! 
Neighbours is coming to an end ! !!!!


----------



## DCLane (3 Mar 2022)

My work's IT outage is ongoing into day 2. Been into work very early to see if I could do more there than at home. I couldn't, so have come back bringing two bikes I had stored nearby so they can go on sale. That _may_ have been the main purpose for the trip 

Anyone interested in a Dawes Kingpin or Principia TT2 Light?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> Shock , horror !
> Neighbours is coming to an end ! !!!!


The last time I saw that I think Kylie was in it.


----------



## DCLane (3 Mar 2022)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> The last time I saw that I think Kylie was in it.


Ditto

Except there was an episode with my cousin's bottom half in - he is/was a fireman on the set. I got sent a clip of his 'appearance'.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> Morning. Four days in the darkroom coming up. Lunch packed, negs packed, notebook and pen packed.


Torch, so you can see what you're doing? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> As just put up on the 'Commuting' section, I was almost taken out by some form of wildlife on the way home on Wednesday night. Probably a badger as it was gone 22:30 and on the unlit country lane section. My front wheel got knocked sideways and the rear then went over something fairly large & solid, but I didn't go back and find out what I'd hit as I was just glad to regain control without coming off the bike.


I've had to swerve around a few badgers on my dark unlit country lane commute route! I did hit one, once. They make quite a high pitched squeak/squeal (or was that my sphincter?)


----------



## oldwheels (3 Mar 2022)

Showers and a brisk wind again.
Problems of some kind keep popping up. I recently updated my will and got a senior partner in a law firm due to staff sickness rather than the junior who would be tasked with this. 
She immediately homed in on my late wife's estate which since it was not complicated I dealt with myself. Turns out that my wife who died nearly 7 years ago still owns half of my house. The previous lawyers I dealt with "lost" the title deeds so I never checked such details. More money out to some slightly less crooked ones now to sort it out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> Shock , horror !
> Neighbours is coming to an end ! !!!!



It was still running? How many years is that?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Mar 2022)

Currently trying to tidy everything up ready to go to Stuttgart.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2022)

Two of the three things that should be happening, today, have happened.. Old settee collected by Salvation Army. New settees are being delivered as we speak.. 

That just leaves Vodafone to keep their promise and arrive before 13:00 😜


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2022)

I've just spent 15 minutes watching a magpie behaving very much like a woodpecker on the tree outside. Odd. Perhaps the lichen is to its liking. Or there are bugs in the bark.


----------



## simongt (3 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Trust the person saying you can do this.


Indee. Trust is one of those things that is personal between two people. Whether it's trusting the GLW's integrity on being in charge of the bank accounts, or the instructor on my VNA abseil course refresher when he tells you that all the equipment will work and you trust yourself to use the friction brake at the right moment as you are rapidly approaching the floor.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Mar 2022)

the last 24 hrs have been an epic horror. can the next 24hrs please be close to normal?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2022)

Second cuppa went down well.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

Mild, grey and murky here chez Casa Reynard, although it was lovely and sunny till about an hour ago.

I have done some writing this morning and put away yesterday's groceries. Might do some gentle gardening this afternoon, although I still feel very tired.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> Morning. Four days in the darkroom coming up. Lunch packed, negs packed, notebook and pen packed.



Sorry to be nosy, but are you a fellow snappy?


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!
> Shock , horror !
> Neighbours is coming to an end ! !!!!



Hmmm, I remember watching Neighbours as a schoolgirl - yes, that was back when Kylie and Jason were in it, and where everyone hated Mrs Mangel... 

I despise soaps, but I forced myself to watch Neighbours so I could actually talk with my classmates at school. Otherwise, I had absolutely nothing in common with them.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Mar 2022)

Open the door and let them in


----------



## Jenkins (3 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Any damage to the bike?


No damage at all thankfully, although it's a good job that the saddle was a brown coloured Charge Spoon


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

A lovely luncheon... Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with chicken liver pate, one with a very mature Gruyere, plus an absolutely gorgeous orange*, half a mango and two 

* a variety called Navelina - would recommend if you can get your mitts on them.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Open the door and let them in


Someone's knockin' at the door
Somebody ringin' the bell


----------



## Hebe (3 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> .... Perhaps the lichen is to its liking. ...


For a thread celebrating the mundane, the language in here is often exquisite 😍


Reynard said:


> Sorry to be nosy, but are you a fellow snappy?


Not nosy at all! My preference is for slower work so mainly analogue, often photograms or Polaroid. Today was making prints from Fuji Acros, taken either in an OM1 or Konica IIIa. I can't actually remember which 🤫


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> Not nosy at all! My preference is for slower work so mainly analogue, often photograms or Polaroid. Today was making prints from Fuji Acros, taken either in an OM1 or Konica IIIa. I can't actually remember which 🤫



Cool! 

Sad to say, other than scanning the slides and negatives I acquire for my motor racing archive, I haven't worked with film since 2003...  The declining quality (a lot of squeaky bum moments there), as well as the rising cost of lab-based processing had a lot to do with the decision to go digital - rather irritating when you're dropping off 10 or 15 rolls of film off at a time. And deadlines, oh yes... That was a killer, too...

I shot mainly 400 ISO Fuji, which is almost the complete opposite. 

Plus digital has all the benefits of shooting colour transparency without the drawbacks.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2022)

Who are these Oily Garks they keep talking about ?

Sounds like a load of slippery customers to me !


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Who are these Oily Garks they keep talking about ?
> 
> Sounds like a load of slippery customers to me !



I kind of prefer the term Kleptocrat.

It's more accurate, for one...


----------



## mybike (3 Mar 2022)

When your visit is nearly over and the weather changes for the better.


----------



## mybike (3 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> All my work's IT systems are down; no e-mail, web access, documents, etc. So I can't finish the piece of work I was trying to complete late last night when it all went pop around 10pm.
> 
> Ah well, things will have to wait and I'll have an restful morning instead.



Sounds like you broke it.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

Lexi has come up to me and says "naaaaaow"

The current interpretation of "naaaaaow" is that a lap is required to sit on.


----------



## mybike (3 Mar 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Splitting hairs - it should be obvious what I meant. Some people may have had to put themselves out a bit to get the vaccine, and some were also poorly for a few days after. Ok not a big sacrifice, but the point was people who reap the benefits (e.g. herd immunity), but but don't do anything themselves, or actively scorn those who do


I don't think the vaccine has any benefits. It was rushed, barely tested and clearly doesn't prevent people form catching COVID-19.


----------



## tyred (3 Mar 2022)

I enjoyed ice cream at the seaside today


----------



## DCLane (3 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> Sounds like you broke it.



Not this time 

It's still broken. So work today has been done via my phone where possible.

Hopefully back up soon.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

Cats fed, and most of supper is in the oven. The rest will go in the poppity-ping in a little while.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

Saw this earlier... Depending on what exactly happened, this has the potential for a bit of oops...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-60606515


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Mar 2022)

A walk on Kinder Scout. A plateau I am very familiar with having been up there well into three figures. This was Tuesday for those wondering about the weather!


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2022)

simongt said:


> Indee. Trust is one of those things that is personal between two people. Whether it's trusting the GLW's integrity on being in charge of the bank accounts, or the instructor on my VNA abseil course refresher when he tells you that all the equipment will work and you trust yourself to use the friction brake at the right moment as you are rapidly approaching the floor.


You used a brake!!


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

Fish & seafood gratin, salt & pepper roasties and roast baby plum tomatoes.


----------



## Hebe (3 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cool!
> 
> Sad to say, other than scanning the slides and negatives I acquire for my motor racing archive, I haven't worked with film since 2003...  The declining quality (a lot of squeaky bum moments there), as well as the rising cost of lab-based processing had a lot to do with the decision to go digital - rather irritating when you're dropping off 10 or 15 rolls of film off at a time. And deadlines, oh yes... That was a killer, too...
> 
> ...


Respect. I rarely photograph things that move, apart from family and cats. I’m fortunate not to rely on it for a living. My saxophone pub gigs used to pay for subsidise my lens based work but we all know how that‘s turned out since 2020. I did sell two lovely photograms that paid for a Rolleiflex older than my dad so that was nice.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> Respect. I rarely photograph things that move, apart from family and cats. I’m fortunate not to rely on it for a living. My saxophone pub gigs used to pay for subsidise my lens based work but we all know how that‘s turned out since 2020. I did sell two lovely photograms that paid for a Rolleiflex older than my dad so that was nice.



Not all racing cars move terribly quickly. And cats are just as unpredictable as racing cars... 






I did a 10 year stint as a snappy and journalist for various motorsport publications.


----------



## dave r (3 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not all racing cars move terribly quickly. And cats are just as unpredictable as racing cars...
> 
> View attachment 633701
> 
> ...



That a tin Snail? if it is thats a contradiction in terms.


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> That a tin Snail? if it is thats a contradiction in terms.



Yep!

A very memorable 24 hour race in which the paddock flooded, I spent part of the night in the commentary booth with Alan Hyde, sharing the only (by then) working heater, and where I ran out of dry clothes somewhere around 4 am.

It took some of my gear nearly a week to dry out after that...


----------



## Illaveago (3 Mar 2022)

My wife just said . " Why don't we just take the Russian oil and gas and just not pay for it ? ". "They would soon turn it off ! ".


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just said . " Why don't we just take the Russian oil and gas and just not pay for it ? ". "They would soon turn it off ! ".



The brokers are struggling to sell the stuff - even using the oil market's equivalent of yellow sticker.


----------



## Tribansman (3 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> I don't think the vaccine has any benefits. It was rushed, barely tested and clearly doesn't prevent people form catching COVID-19.


Not interested in your uninformed opinion. There's evidence of positive impact of vaccine and of the benefits outweighing any potential risks - as well as explanations around how it was developed so quickly - if you care to look for it.


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I enjoyed ice cream at the seaside today
> View attachment 633632


Return trip planned?


----------



## Reynard (3 Mar 2022)

I have eaten the last of the favorki. They crisped up nicely in the toaster.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2022)

And now, for a 

One of life's little pleasures.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2022)

Right, time to clamber up the wooden hill to bed and hope that the nuclear plant that's on fire doesn't go *BOOM* 

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2022)

Morning y'all
Friday morning has arrived
Still dark outside


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Just about drizzling 
Nearly the weekend


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Mar 2022)

I'm very nearly up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Mar 2022)

About to go on a bike ride with Beautiful Daughter...


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2022)

Morning.
It is grey here, although it brightened up a few minutes ago temporarily. Not the bright sunshine they seemed to have predicted earlier in the week .


----------



## oldwheels (4 Mar 2022)

Bright sunshine and moderate NW wind. 
Every morning the sun is rising further round heading north easterly. Must get out on the trike and getting itchy feet to go further afield.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2022)

How have we allowed our legal system to protect and to allow criminals to use it to prosecute and silence victims ? I feel that any legal peeps defending them should be done for aiding war criminals!


----------



## DCLane (4 Mar 2022)

A 'Cornish cream tea' pack's just arrived - a nice tasting gift that _might_ not last long this morning. Scones, jam, clotted cream, a couple of packs of biscuits and Cornish tea bags.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Mar 2022)

Just back from feeding our four horses, its a fairly lively affair being in the middle of very hungry and excitable animals any one of which could flatten you with just a casual nudge. Bonus this morning though, sitting on my quad bike watching the horses l became aware that we weren't the only ones there , a pair of roe deer came casually into the field not a hundred meters away and started feeding and chasing one another around . Great to see wild animals as relaxed as that especially as they are hunted by the "Le Chasse" at this time of year.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2022)

What's the betting that if all the troubles that we see on the TV which are happening where people are having to leave their homes and cars broke out here that the DVLA would issue them with a fixed penalty for not filling out a SORN ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2022)

Daughter's mother (complicated life protocols apply) is baking me some sourdough bread today. In return, I'm going to do some shopping for her. But I won't be going to the Greenwich Aldi, who still haven't figured out what I took out of their Shop and Go on Wednesday morning. Take-nology at work....


----------



## mybike (4 Mar 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Not interested in your uninformed opinion. There's evidence of positive impact of vaccine and of the benefits outweighing any potential risks - as well as explanations around how it was developed so quickly - if you care to look for it.



I've looked.


----------



## Tribansman (4 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> I've looked.


Not properly, clearly


----------



## DCLane (4 Mar 2022)

A second food parcel this morning has just arrived; son no. 2's got one from his nutrition sponsor.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Just back from feeding our four horses, its a fairly lively affair being in the middle of very hungry and excitable animals any one of which could flatten you with just a casual nudge. Bonus this morning though, sitting on my quad bike watching the horses l became aware that we weren't the only ones there , a pair of roe deer came casually into the field not a hundred meters away and started feeding and chasing one another around . Great to see wild animals as relaxed as that especially as they are hunted by the "Le Chasse" at this time of year.


Your surname isn't Apocalypse is it ?


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Mar 2022)

Something for the weekend. Some 1970s movie action, 2 of them I’ve never seen before.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Mar 2022)

Down Loch na Keal in early sunshine before the tourists. The bottom of the dark inverted V was a favourite shore dive.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2022)

Still, murky and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, the world hasn't gone *BOOM* yet and i have a zit in my nose. I have re-jigged the fridges in the kitchen and utility room and have made a pot of leek, celeriac and potato soup.

The cats are curled up in their respective beds, and we're all having a bit of a "go slow" day.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> A second food parcel this morning has just arrived; son no. 2's got one from his nutrition sponsor.



Yours being far more delectable than your lad's, I'd hazard a guess...


----------



## DCLane (4 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yours being far more delectable than your lad's, I'd hazard a guess...



Turns out it was SWMBO's. Son no. 2 pinched a small pack of biscuits from it but at least I noticed before I had some explaining to do 

So I'm the only one that didn't get anything today 

And my university's systems are still stuffed (day 3) and I'll lose access shortly as it needs re-approving every few days. Once that happens it'll be very quiet until fixed.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> Turns out it was SWMBO's. Son no. 2 pinched a small pack of biscuits from it but at least I noticed before I had some explaining to do
> 
> So I'm the only one that didn't get anything today
> 
> And my university's systems are still stuffed (day 3) and I'll lose access shortly as it needs re-approving every few days. Once that happens it'll be very quiet until fixed.



Hope the missus will see fit to share... 

Failing that, I can always trebuchet some chocolate over xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> About to go on a bike ride with Beautiful Daughter...



I'm back. We rode about 20k, There was also a considerable amount of climbing on trees, building things in the forest, throwing leaves at each other, see-saws and slides.

Now I'm pooped and she's as bouncy as ever...


----------



## rockyroller (4 Mar 2022)

on auto-pilot. one foot, in front of the other


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2022)

Two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with chicken liver pate, one with Gruyere, plus a pear, an orange and two


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2022)

I covered my Specialized saddle with some chamois leather this morning . It has turned out quite well. The glue seems to have stuck it down well as it was a struggle getting the excess bits of leather off . 
I now have another saddle which I can put on a bike to use on dry days . The last one I did felt very comfortable .


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm back. We rode about 20k, There was also a considerable amount of climbing on trees, building things in the forest, throwing leaves at each other, see-saws and slides.
> 
> Now I'm pooped and she's as bouncy as ever...


That's probably because your bicycle is not pink!


----------



## oldwheels (4 Mar 2022)

Computer systems frequently baffle me. The picture I put up today does not show on my Macbook and If I download it from the phone to Macbook it goes into photos but when I try to post this it tells me my photo file is empty.
IPad hoards it somewhere but refuses to put it into photos and the old IPhone I use for photos has put up 3 pics on the IPad.
Anyway it was nice to get out a bit further but while sunny the windchill made it bitterly cold. 
Not much in the way of seashore birds. One cormorant, one heron and half a dozen oystercatchers. There usually would be flocks of eider duck.
On land disturbed a couple of ravens eying up a flock of sheep and if you look up as far as possible and then a bit further you can usually see sea eagles.
A bit too early for nesting birds yet but the dog walkers soon chase any away as they root around just above the shoreline.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I covered my Specialized saddle with some chamois leather this morning . It has turned out quite well. The glue seems to have stuck it down well as it was a struggle getting the excess bits of leather off .
> I now have another saddle which I can put on a bike to use on dry days . The last one I did felt very comfortable .


wow, that must require some skill!


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2022)

Madam Lexi has been pestering me for food. But it's not food time yet.

So she's just stuck one claw in my right earlobe.

Ouch.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Mar 2022)

95p for a 1st class stamp


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2022)

The girls had Felix AGAIL with chicken & kidney.

I've just had a big bowl of soup, and I've put some onions on to fry. They will shortly be joined by some sausages.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Mar 2022)

Here is the saddle cover process I used in stages. I used contact adhesive which stuck almost immediately being absorbed into the leather.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here is the saddle cover process I used in stages. I used contact adhesive which stuck almost immediately being absorbed into the leather.


Great work!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> That's probably because *your bicycle is not pink*!



For which I am eternally grateful.


----------



## DCLane (4 Mar 2022)

Some of my work's IT systems have come back on. Just before the weekend.


----------



## Speicher (4 Mar 2022)

The mice seem to have vacated the compost bin. Tidying has continued. Today it was the outdoor cupboards, they are not extremely tidy, but tidy enough to see/know what is in there. 

The next for tidying, well rather more than tidying, completely emptying and starting again, is the wardrobes in my bedroom. One wardrobe is about fifty years old, and very wonky/wobbley.

New wardrobes are arriving four weeks from today. I have raided the piggy bank to get two new wardrobes, built to my specification. Most of the furniture in this house is over thirty years old, so it was time for some new furniture.


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2022)

Ah, that large sausage and caramelized onion sandwich went down *VERY* nicely


----------



## Reynard (4 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> For which I am eternally grateful.



Could be worse... You could have sparkly streamers on the bar ends...


----------



## Jenkins (5 Mar 2022)

The pensions people have confirmed they have all the required aperwork and will process my quote by the end of March so it looks like I'm on course for partial retirement at the end of May as planned . I may have started something as my sister has also put in to go 3 days a week at her place as well.

Quite damp by the time I left work - good job that I ignored the weather forecast and took the waterproofs in with me.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2022)

Hmmmm, I wonder what _*aperwork*_ is...  Anyways, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2022)

Morning y'all
Time to start getting ready for some miles
Dry but dark outside


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2022)

How many loo's have been flushed twice in the last 30 minutes by cc ers ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (5 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> How many loo's have been flushed twice in the last 30 minutes by cc ers ?


Just back from walk with dogs, not a very nice day a bit cool and very wet .....no flushing of loo as yet , sorry


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> Some of my work's IT systems have come back on. Just before the weekend.


Have they been on holiday ?


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2022)

Morning .
Dry here and a bit grey to the South , the North has blue sky .


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Mar 2022)

It's raining by the sea this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> It's raining by the sea this morning.



"Raining by the Sea" would be an appropriate name for some seaside resorts, if a little unwise from a marketing point of view.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> It's raining by the sea this morning.


Cuts out the middle men I suppose !


----------



## oldwheels (5 Mar 2022)

Another lovely sunny morning with no wind but the outside temp when I got up was minus 0.8C. Currently with sunshine my front facing living room is at 25C.
I feel a gardening day coming on today.Tomorrow looks to be similar so hope to get out on trike locally then.
Gales again tho' by the end of next week and next weekend most Oban/Craignure ferries are cancelled for a variety of reasons.
Housing wars starting again as there are workers leaving the island due to nowhere to live and others with job offers who cannot take them as again no housing. Businesses are suffering with not enough workers. 
The poor dears who have multiple holiday lets cannot get cleaners and also have the cheek to complain as they are the cause of the problem.
One of my neighbours has posted on FB that within a few minutes walk of his home there are 7 holiday homes.


----------



## mybike (5 Mar 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Not properly, clearly



Properly.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2022)

Dog walkies, soon 🐶 
She didn't have one yesterday as she was feeling down in the dumps after being jabbed, poked & prodded by the vet on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Mar 2022)

There is the possibility of a bus ride to Esslingen today, to visit the castle.

It has cannons.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2022)

We have a south-easterly wind today. By some air flow perversity, this means that it's blowing a northerly outside my window.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Another lovely sunny morning with no wind but the outside temp when I got up was minus 0.8C. Currently with sunshine my front facing living room is at 25C.
> I feel a gardening day coming on today.Tomorrow looks to be similar so hope to get out on trike locally then.
> Gales again tho' by the end of next week and next weekend most Oban/Craignure ferries are cancelled for a variety of reasons.
> Housing wars starting again as there are workers leaving the island due to nowhere to live and others with job offers who cannot take them as again no housing. Businesses are suffering with not enough workers.
> ...


Do you have a local government as some sort of action needs to be taken ?


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Mar 2022)

Shameful.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hmmmm, I wonder what _*aperwork*_ is...  Anyways, I'm off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


It means that I've done the monkey work needed for the application to proceed.



And that my personal spellchucker has failed


----------



## Jenkins (5 Mar 2022)

It is also drizzling in this corner of Suffolk and looks to be set in for a while so I think that a day of domestics & bike cleaning is in store. If it stops raining I may head outside and prune the fuchsias.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Mar 2022)

all day road trip today for Mom's 92nd birthday (which is actually tomorrow). might be fixing their leaky tub faucet. I have parts & tools. fingers crossed. also bringing a 1 gal bucket to test how long it takes to fill. I'll do some calculations to let them know just how much water is being wasted, in case I can't fix it & need to help them justify the cost of a plumber. last time I was there, my (even older) Dad said: "we have a very good plumber" me wondering: WHY DON'T YOU CALL HIM? ugh


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Mar 2022)

I've just had to buy another kettle. The second in two months.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Mar 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I've just had to buy another kettle. The secod in two months.


Drinking coffee on an industrial scale?


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Drinking coffee on an industrial scale?



Hate coffee. Love the smell but not the taste. 

Not drinking tea any more than usual so no idea what happened to the kettle.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Mar 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Hate coffee. Love the smell but not the taste.
> 
> Not drinking tea any more than usual so no idea what happened to the kettle.


It's those cheap British imports. 😁


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Mar 2022)

Ooooo... The Magnificent Seven is on Ch510 tonight. The 2016 remake.


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> It's those cheap British imports. 😁



Yeah! Pesky, erm, Phillips.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Do you have a local government as some sort of action needs to be taken ?


It is a national problem and in parts of England as well as pretty much the whole west and north of Scotland and the islands it is the same.
Islands like Mull are even worse off as commuting is not really possible even if there was mainland accommodation. We have been turned into a theme park in practice if not in name.
In Wales they are taking action to increase council tax on all such properties but not here so far. The increasing anger may force our government and local authorities to take action but they are both mainland orientated and we are just some far off place they know little about and care less.


----------



## Speicher (5 Mar 2022)

@Reynard and any other cat staff, I have a question. 

Kizzy is now somewhere between four and five years old. 

Once a day she used to run at Bob (older male) and he would hizzzzz at her, and she would back off. Now they are having more aggressive fisticuffs. No serious injuries, but scratched noses and ears. He has been very patient with her until now, but understandably retaliates. 

So I thought I would try Feliway. It arrived as a spray, so I have sprayed the areas she likes in sleep on/in. Is the plug-in version more effective? How long does it take to have an effect. 

I think she needs more time outside, but as it has been so wet, she has not been doing that. 
What does the panel think?


----------



## Illaveago (5 Mar 2022)

I'm having a great time here !
I noticed that my bike had a flat tyre! Oh! Puncture . I put the bike up on a stand and removed the wheel . I found the puncture. It looked like a spoke might have done it . I removed the rim tape and filed down a couple which might have been responsible , refitted the tyre and put the wheel back in the bike . I spun the wheel and noticed that it had a bit of play in it . I was going to leave it but thought that I might as well check the bearings . As I unscrewed the qr skewer I noticed that the axle seemed loose ! It was snapped in half !


----------



## dave r (5 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I'm having a great time here !
> I noticed that my bike had a flat tyre! Oh! Puncture . I put the bike up on a stand and removed the wheel . I found the puncture. It looked like a spoke might have done it . I removed the rim tape and filed down a couple which might have been responsible , refitted the tyre and put the wheel back in the bike . I spun the wheel and noticed that it had a bit of play in it . I was going to leave it but thought that I might as well check the bearings . As I unscrewed the qr skewer I noticed that the axle seemed loose ! It was snapped in half !



Thats rare these days, it wasn't uncommon in the days of 6 speed, in those days the club I rode with used to do a little bit of rough stuff on the Sunday rides and I used to break rear axles a couple of times a year. Which reminds me that I need to check the pump and puncture kit I carry on the bike, need to make sure its still OK, I don't want to find out its knackered by the roadside.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2022)

Two cuppas and both have gone down well .


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2022)

Grey and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I was planning on having a quiet day, but the Book of Faces has changed its layout, and now I can't bloody find stuff. What was wrong with the old layout. Haven't they heard of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it?" 

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard and any other cat staff, I have a question.
> 
> Kizzy is now somewhere between four and five years old.
> 
> ...



Feliway is a good start.  I've only used the spray to help with travel - can't speak for the plug-in, I'm afraid.

It could well be frustration. Has anything else changed in their environment though? Is there a new cat in the garden that she can't get to, or something of that ilk?

Maybe give Bob a few high up places to hide so he can get away from Madam when she's having one of her tantrums.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Grey and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I was planning on having a quiet day, but the Book of Faces has changed its layout, and now I can't bloody find stuff. What was wrong with the old layout. Haven't they heard of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it?"
> 
> Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


Facebook's layout is so counterintuitive for me that any change might make it useable. I'm not holding out much hope though.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Mar 2022)

The Facebook business platform is bewilderingly complex. I'm in there on an almost daily basis and I still can't find what I'm looking for most of the time!


----------



## Tribansman (5 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> Properly.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2022)

Those three slices of bloomer went down nicely for luncheon... One with the last of the chicken liver pate, one with Gruyere cheese and one with lime & ginger marmalade. I also had a pear, and orange and two


----------



## Speicher (5 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Feliway is a good start.  I've only used the spray to help with travel - can't speak for the plug-in, I'm afraid.
> 
> It could well be frustration. Has anything else changed in their environment though? Is there a new cat in the garden that she can't get to, or something of that ilk?
> 
> Maybe give Bob a few high up places to hide so he can get away from Madam when she's having one of her tantrums.



There is a new dog three houses up. But his garden has a secure fence between their garden and the field. Beau is also a very well-behaved dog who rarely barks, so Kizzy probably does not know he is there. Oh just thought, Beau goes for a walk with his owner, and they walk round the field, along the "path" that Kizzy follows for some distance. 

The huge Labrador next door was very old, and died a few weeks back.

The cat immediately next door is not out very much except when her staff are in the garden.

The other new cat is an "indoor" cat. The only suspect is Monty, the very large (mostly fluffy fur and big tail) that has moved in opposite, with his two staff, of course. He could be causing the problem, not sure. I have no idea how to draw a map and post it here. 

As far as possible, I try to make sure that the cats are out at different times, so Bob can have some peace and quiet. Sometimes I think it is because Kizzy thinks Bob has eaten "her" biscuits/dry food, but usually it is the other way round. Yes, Kizzy is fairly round,  which is why she needs to be outside more often. 

Do cats have err.... hormones like human beans do?


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2022)

New kitizens in the area could be the problem. If Kizzy can't get to Monty, then she may be taking it out on Bob.

If it's a food-based issue, you can get microchip-operated feeders that will only open for the chip that it's been programmed for. They are spendy, but only you can judge whether that's worth trying.

And yes, cats definitely have *those* hormones. It's the start of that time of year. I'm assuming your two are neutered, but if there is an entire male somewhere in the area, that could equally be the problem. Lexi gets really stressed out around entire males.


----------



## Speicher (5 Mar 2022)

I assume that Monty has been neutered, as he was a rescue cat, but not certain. How long does Feliway take to be effective?


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2022)

If he was a rescue cat, the probably. But an entire male will range several miles from his core territory to look for girls. So if it is another cat, then it might not necessarily be a very local one.


----------



## simongt (5 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You used a brake!!


Indeed. Not using the friction brake and simply bouncing of the inflated safety mat may have been deemed as a bit show offy - !


----------



## simongt (5 Mar 2022)

Just had my tea; a 'Plant Based Menu' something, livened up with Aldi yoghurt rainbow coleslaw, followed by a choccy muffin with a cuppa. 
Now posting on here with one of our cats purring away on my lap, so I might be here for a while - !


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2022)

simongt said:


> Just had my tea; a 'Plant Based Menu' something, livened up with Aldi yoghurt rainbow coleslaw, followed by a choccy muffin with a cuppa.
> Now posting on here with one of our cats purring away on my lap, so I might be here for a while - !



Ah. You are incaPUSSitated. 

So am I.


----------



## simongt (5 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah. You are incaPUSSitated.


With our lot, it's a common occurrence - !


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2022)

simongt said:


> With our lot, it's a common occurrence - !



I only have one who is a lap cat. The other, though, likes to share my onesie of an evening.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2022)

I've not got any cats now. I have a dog, though!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (5 Mar 2022)

I quote "I hate being half bicycle and half motorbike" he moped !
Thank you Mr Skinner


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2022)

simongt said:


> Indeed. Not using the friction brake and simply bouncing of the inflated safety mat may have been deemed as a bit show offy - !


You're supposed to land on your feet, not a blow-up mat!


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2022)

Trip to the little girls' room required.

Then it will be time to feed the cats, and after, it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Mar 2022)

My most popular post of the day was posted in 2013! Thank goodness for thread revivalists.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> For which I am eternally grateful.


Back in the day a guy in our club used to race on a pink bike and it actually looked quite spectacular. It wasn't JUST pink though, it had chromework and some purple accents with gold (I think) lug lining.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cool!
> 
> Sad to say, other than scanning the slides and negatives I acquire for my motor racing archive, I haven't worked with film since 2003...  The declining quality (a lot of squeaky bum moments there), as well as the rising cost of lab-based processing had a lot to do with the decision to go digital - rather irritating when you're dropping off 10 or 15 rolls of film off at a time. And deadlines, oh yes... That was a killer, too...
> 
> ...


I am such a born snappy that even in hospital I have a Fuji compact at hand...


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cool!
> 
> Sad to say, other than scanning the slides and negatives I acquire for my motor racing archive, I haven't worked with film since 2003...  The declining quality (a lot of squeaky bum moments there), as well as the rising cost of lab-based processing had a lot to do with the decision to go digital - rather irritating when you're dropping off 10 or 15 rolls of film off at a time. And deadlines, oh yes... That was a killer, too...
> 
> ...


I am such a born snappy that even in hospital I have a Fuji compact at hand...


----------



## tyred (5 Mar 2022)

I got new wiper blades and new tyres for the front of Fabia today as I prepare it for action, all noticeably more pricey than they cost for the Peugeot. Unsure why a somewhat underpowered supermini requires such wide tyres


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2022)

Had a bowl of soup, then the last of the seafood & fish gratin, the last of the roasties and some steamed mange tout.

I crisped up the roasties in the deep fat fryer. They were lovely and crunchy and perfect for mopping up that cheese sauce.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am such a born snappy that even in hospital I have a Fuji compact at hand...



My Canon Ixus fulfills much the same role. It lives in my handbag.

Mum's family used to run a camera shop back in the day, so was taught the basics at a fairly early age.  I started out with a medium format box and a 127 cartridge film (the type with the square prints) Kodak thing. (Instamatic?) Both really make you think about what you're doing, and certainly instilled some good habits.

I was a relative latecomer to 35mm film as dad wouldn't let me use his 35mm rangefinder. Having said that, those single use 35mm cameras that you could get BITD actually took surprisingly good photos.


----------



## Hebe (5 Mar 2022)

Late to the cat debate. Feliway never did much for our succession of scrapping siblings but I know it works well with many cats. We have two food bowls down - clearly makes no difference to who eats what but does mean that one sister can’t block the other one from eating. Ditto with cat nip toys.

In mundane news.. I walked to the studio to find the notebook that I‘d previously thought I’d left at home but couldn’t find. Couldn’t find it at the studio either. Walked back home and found it straight away, in the kitchen.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My most popular post of the day was posted in 2013! Thank goodness for thread revivalists.


It was a very slow day.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2022)

Taking a break from all the doom and gloom and relaxing with a  and the snooker.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> In mundane news.. I walked to the studio to find the notebook that I‘d previously thought I’d left at home but couldn’t find. Couldn’t find it at the studio either. Walked back home and found it straight away, in the kitchen.



Law of Sod, that one...

DAMHIKT


----------



## Speicher (5 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Taking a break from all the doom and gloom and relaxing with a  and the snooker.



There some video footage today, on the news this morning, from Hungary and Poland showing how refugees were being received (and welcomed) at train stations just inside their border. 

Apparently some people are driving great distances to pick up four people that they do not know, and take them back to their (the driver's) own home.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Mar 2022)

What a thouroughly grey, damp & miserable day. At least I now have some clean bikes with freshly oiled chains ready to get dirty again next week.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> There some video footage today, on the news this morning, from Hungary and Poland showing how refugees were being received (and welcomed) at train stations just inside their border.
> 
> Apparently some people are driving great distances to pick up four people that they do not know, and take them back to their (the driver's) own home.



The Poles are generally a very hospitable people. Plus the collective memory of the older generations of a) fleeing the Nazis and the Soviets in 1939/40 and then b) living under Moscow's thumb until the Berlin Wall fell in 1989.

The traditional way to greet guests in Eastern Europe* (Poland, Ukraine, the Baltic States and even Russia) is to give them bread and salt - the two most important things to sustain life.

* Can't say what that is in Hungary, as Magyar and Slavic traditions tend to be different.


----------



## Reynard (5 Mar 2022)

I should also say that my paternal grandfather lived in Lviv in the early 1930s (Lwów back then, as it was part of Poland).


----------



## classic33 (5 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> *There is the possibility of a bus ride *to Esslingen today, to visit the castle.
> 
> *It has cannons.*


Are the buses/bus passengers that bad near you that they have to fit cannons to them?


----------



## DCLane (5 Mar 2022)

The two rescue cats we have keep swapping food bowls. They generally get on OK given one is an over-size Manx male and the other a small moggy male.



Reynard said:


> If he was a rescue cat, the probably. But an entire male will range several miles from his core territory to look for girls. So if it is another cat, then it might not necessarily be a very local one.



It's not just the male cats. The local ladies have been turning up at the house regularly over the past few weeks. It's a bit like a cat dating agency at the moment. I open a front/rear/side door and there's a lady cat sat waiting there for one of ours to ... erm ... entertain them.

Both ours have been neutered but still ... 

Oh, and after a decent-length ride this morning I've spent the afternoon tidying the garden since our garden waste bin (which we pay extra for) is being collected on Monday. I've hidden the Easter eggs I bought yesterday in one of my 'eBay items' drawers and am now listing stuff on eBay. Bike stuff, electronics done. Now it's clothing - and I'm trying to figure out dress types in the categories. I never knew there were that many


----------



## Kempstonian (5 Mar 2022)

For those who remember that some months ago I cancelled my TV licence, I just thought I would update you. Since I cancelled I have received at least five threatening letters from the 'enforcement team' which I ignored, thinking that their records would eventually be updated. But no. The letters get more and more threatening and today I had a visit! Unfortunately I was out all morning so I missed the opportunity to shut the door in his/her face. I may still get a chance though because the card they put through the door says I may well get another visit soon.

So they are still going around frightening some of the more susceptible OAPs into buying a licence. They look very official when they come to your door but they have no powers at all. They are just sales people who get paid commission whenever they sell a licence.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2022)

I have just shared a bag of curry flavoured crisps with Madam Poppy.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> It's not just the male cats. The local ladies have been turning up at the house regularly over the past few weeks. It's a bit like a cat dating agency at the moment. I open a front/rear/side door and there's a lady cat sat waiting there for one of ours to ... erm ... entertain them.
> 
> Both ours have been neutered but still ...



A male's territory will encompass that of several females. OTOH, if it're girls doing the visitations, at least your hedge won't smell of Eau de Tom Cat...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> For those who remember that some months ago I cancelled my TV licence, I just thought I would update you. Since I cancelled I have received at least five threatening letters from the 'enforcement team' which I ignored, thinking that their records would eventually be updated. But no. The letters get more and more threatening and today I had a visit! Unfortunately I was out all morning so I missed the opportunity to shut the door in his/her face. I may still get a chance though because the card they put through the door says I may well get another visit soon.
> 
> So they are still going around frightening some of the more susceptible OAPs into buying a licence. They look very official when they come to your door but they have no powers at all. They are just sales people who get paid commission whenever they sell a licence.


Did you fill I'm the online form explaining why you do not need a licence? 
We cancelled ours a few years ago, as we don't have 'live' TV, and have not heard from them since.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2022)

Noisy cat 
Dark outside
Bird's tweeting well
If we didn't have our granddaughter here I would be going for a ride


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Your surname isn't Apocalypse is it ?


Not quite....but l have been told that l have a "heart of darkness"


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2022)

@biggs682 Did you know that The Aviator at Sywell caught fire on Thursday night? 🔥


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> @biggs682 Did you know that The Aviator at Sywell caught fire on Thursday night? 🔥


Yes I read about it but not sure how much damage was done


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yes I read about it but not sure how much damage was done


It's still open for business but parts of it are damaged, apparently.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2022)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The Facebook business platform is bewilderingly complex. I'm in there on an almost daily basis and I still can't find what I'm looking for most of the time!


Bono had a similar problem years ago !


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Bono had a similar problem years ago !


Sadly, he found it!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> The Poles are generally a very hospitable people. Plus the collective memory of the older generations of a) fleeing the Nazis and the Soviets in 1939/40 and then b) living under Moscow's thumb until the Berlin Wall fell in 1989.
> 
> The traditional way to greet guests in Eastern Europe* (Poland, Ukraine, the Baltic States and even Russia) is to give them bread and salt - the two most important things to sustain life.
> 
> * Can't say what that is in Hungary, as Magyar and Slavic traditions tend to be different.


If you read Homer's " Odyssey" it seems that people were treated in a similar way back in those days .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats rare these days, it wasn't uncommon in the days of 6 speed, in those days the club I rode with used to do a little bit of rough stuff on the Sunday rides and I used to break rear axles a couple of times a year. Which reminds me that I need to check the pump and puncture kit I carry on the bike, need to make sure its still OK, I don't want to find out its knackered by the roadside.


It is a 84 Raleigh Clubman which looked like it had been hurried in silt at one time . I was still cleaning dried silt out of the rear sprockets yesterday . It has protected a lot of the metalwork though, even the paintwork has survived well over the years . 
The break was clean through by the thread.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2022)

Morning.
It is grey here and it feels cold indoors.
Georgie has come up to see us and was lying on the bed looking at the world upside down .
Oh! I had a thrilling day yesterday . 
As I started to sort out the broken axle , wheel out of the frame and on the ground I heard a hissing sound ! The tyre decided to go down again !  A trip to a not so local bike shop followed. I bought a new axle , bearings, rim tape and inner tube . Oh what fun ! 
Got back home with my bits and started work . The leak was a patch that I put on , it had forced its way out in a small area . The rim tape was an old plastic thing which had gone hard . I wire brushed the inside of the rim to remove any crud and fitted new tape . It was fun centralising the new axle. As they say , it went in and out of the frame more than a fiddler's elbow !  New bearings and grease applied and bike back together. Oh! Had to adjust the stops on the rear mech.
I might try the bike out later if it warms up .


----------



## dave r (6 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It is a 84 Raleigh Clubman which looked like it had been hurried in silt at one time . I was still cleaning dried silt out of the rear sprockets yesterday . It has protected a lot of the metalwork though, even the paintwork has survived well over the years .
> The break was clean through by the thread.



I'm guessing drive side, thats usually where they used to go.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm guessing drive side, thats usually where they went.


Climbing up out of Castle Combe last week must have done it .


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> The Poles are generally a very hospitable people. Plus the collective memory of the older generations of a) fleeing the Nazis and the Soviets in 1939/40 and then b) living under Moscow's thumb until the Berlin Wall fell in 1989.
> 
> The traditional way to greet guests in Eastern Europe* (Poland, Ukraine, the Baltic States and even Russia) is to give them bread and salt - the two most important things to sustain life.
> 
> * Can't say what that is in Hungary, as Magyar and Slavic traditions tend to be different.


Way back in medieval times Poland had a large population of Scottish people who started as traders but eventually were prominent in the army and government.
Initially they were regarded with suspicion and it was a threat to unruly children " you behave or the Scotchmen will get you?


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> For those who remember that some months ago I cancelled my TV licence, I just thought I would update you. Since I cancelled I have received at least five threatening letters from the 'enforcement team' which I ignored, thinking that their records would eventually be updated. But no. The letters get more and more threatening and today I had a visit! Unfortunately I was out all morning so I missed the opportunity to shut the door in his/her face. I may still get a chance though because the card they put through the door says I may well get another visit soon.
> 
> So they are still going around frightening some of the more susceptible OAPs into buying a licence. They look very official when they come to your door but they have no powers at all. They are just sales people who get paid commission whenever they sell a licence.


I get the occasional letter which gets binned but never a visit. I do live in a more awkward place to reach which may explain.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Did you fill I'm the online form explaining why you do not need a licence?
> We cancelled ours a few years ago, as we don't have 'live' TV, and have not heard from them since.


I was not given the online option and do not see why I should buy a stamp to send a form back or pay for a phone call.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2022)

Another lovely sunny day so better get out before the hordes start going for car runs and cluttering up the roads.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I was not given the online option and do not see why I should buy a stamp to send a form back or pay for a phone call.


No Thanks linkie

I guess it's the same in Scotland?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2022)

Apple and raisin crumble just placed in the oven. 
Granddaughter duties have finished


----------



## raleighnut (6 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> There is a new dog three houses up. But his garden has a secure fence between their garden and the field. Beau is also a very well-behaved dog who rarely barks, so Kizzy probably does not know he is there. Oh just thought, Beau goes for a walk with his owner, and they walk round the field, along the "path" that Kizzy follows for some distance.
> 
> The huge Labrador next door was very old, and died a few weeks back.
> 
> ...


Yep but not if they've been 'done' (they take it all away)


----------



## KnittyNorah (6 Mar 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> For those who remember that some months ago I cancelled my TV licence, I just thought I would update you. Since I cancelled I have received at least five threatening letters from the 'enforcement team' which I ignored, thinking that their records would eventually be updated. But no. The letters get more and more threatening and today I had a visit! Unfortunately I was out all morning so I missed the opportunity to shut the door in his/her face. I may still get a chance though because the card they put through the door says I may well get another visit soon.
> 
> So they are still going around frightening some of the more susceptible OAPs into buying a licence. They look very official when they come to your door but they have no powers at all. They are just sales people who get paid commission whenever they sell a licence.


They are supposed to take notice of the 'declaration' they give you to sign that you don't watch broadcast TV. They resend the damned thing every couple of years. 

I've always refused to sign it; I don't have to sign a declaration that I don't need a fishing licence, or a boat licence despite living a few minute's walk from the canal; I don't need to sign a declaration that I don't need a driving licence or a firearms licence either, despite having had both of those for many years. And no-one has_ ever_ come round and pestered me on the doorstep for any of those. Even when I had a firearms licence and guns in a gun cabinet, the regular inspections by the police firearms officer were a very amiable affair, despite their far more serious and necessary nature. 

So why do they think they can do that for a damned TV licence? Little Hitler syndrome I think it mostly is.

They do eventually give up - I've not been pestered by them for several years now but I suppose it could change at any moment! Do you still need to give your name and address when buying a TV? Maybe I'll buy a cheap one and give it away to someone, then await the visit of the alien lifeforms demanding to see my licence ...

Last time an 'enforcement officer' came round and demanded to be let in to look around, I told him to go away and not come back until he stopped pretending he was an officer and was accompanied by a proper one - a police one - and the appropriate paperwork for a search. Of course they never did as they had no grounds whatsoever for suspecting that any broadcast TV was being watched.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> all day road trip today for Mom's 92nd birthday (which is actually tomorrow). might be fixing their leaky tub faucet. I have parts & tools. fingers crossed. also bringing a 1 gal bucket to test how long it takes to fill. I'll do some calculations to let them know just how much water is being wasted, in case I can't fix it & need to help them justify the cost of a plumber. last time I was there, my (even older) Dad said: "we have a very good plumber" me wondering: WHY DON'T YOU CALL HIM? ugh


"oh didn't we tell you, we called our plumber, it's all fixed" haha yay, me! mission accomplished happy Mom. brought Dad a new shave brush & pastrami on rye. wouldn't want him feeling left out. the rest of the family can take over today & tomorrow


----------



## rockyroller (6 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> What does the panel think?


our cats have always been territorial. we help where we can. but ultimately they worked out the pecking order on their own. a few scars later ... it's obvious looking at old photos of the 3. Reggie was always on top Vic in the middle & Stormy at the bottom. down to just Reggie now


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> No Thanks linkie
> 
> I guess it's the same in Scotland?


Don't remember getting that info on any of the warnings they have been sending.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Mar 2022)

Decorated the hall in my apartment, as well as part of the living room, which was looking a bit grubby.

Had a declutter too. 

Dentist tomorrow. I had an emergency last Monday, needing root canal, so this is a check up. Not a good time to discover that I have quite a high tolerance to anasthesia. I had enough to floor an elephant. 

Sadly, dentists in HK are stupidly expensive, even more than the UK. This cost the equivalent of 1600 quid!


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> They are supposed to take notice of the 'declaration' they give you to sign that you don't watch broadcast TV. They resend the damned thing every couple of years.
> 
> I've always refused to sign it; I don't have to sign a declaration that I don't need a fishing licence, or a boat licence despite living a few minute's walk from the canal; I don't need to sign a declaration that I don't need a driving licence or a firearms licence either, despite having had both of those for many years. And no-one has_ ever_ come round and pestered me on the doorstep for any of those. Even when I had a firearms licence and guns in a gun cabinet, the regular inspections by the police firearms officer were a very amiable affair, despite their far more serious and necessary nature.
> 
> ...


Our Customs and Excise officer had a perfect answer. He told them if they did not shut up and go away he suspected them of carrying drugs and he would get the "Black Squad" to do them over.They never came back. That was some years ago and we no longer have a resident officer with that title.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I got new wiper blades and new tyres for the front of Fabia today as I prepare it for action, all noticeably more pricey than they cost for the Peugeot. Unsure why a somewhat underpowered supermini requires such wide tyres


drifting those highway on/off ramps at speed


----------



## Illaveago (6 Mar 2022)

Should Putin be Putout ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Should Putin be Putout ?


You put your Putin in, Putin out, in out in out , shake him all about


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2022)

Mild and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. A relief after two days of constant rain.

I slept in, and I have done a load of laundry.

Soon it will be time for a) luncheon and b) Watford v Arsenal. I shall be listening to the game on the radio.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Way back in medieval times Poland had a large population of Scottish people who started as traders but eventually were prominent in the army and government.
> Initially they were regarded with suspicion and it was a threat to unruly children " you behave or the Scotchmen will get you?



Well, that I didn't know - every day is a schoolday here on CC 

Although given the strength and reach of the Hanseatic League at the time, it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Don't remember getting that info on any of the warnings they have been sending.


You won't. You have to find it yourself on the fairly small text on the main site!


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2022)

Just put the radio on for Watford v Arsenal

Arsenal Ladies have just beaten Birmingham Ladies 4-2


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2022)

I'm going to have a snooze for a while... 

Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Mar 2022)

Very cold by the sea today.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2022)

I have a bacon sandwich and a


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2022)

I need to have a shave at some point today


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Well, that I didn't know - every day is a schoolday here on CC
> 
> Although given the strength and reach of the Hanseatic League at the time, it doesn't surprise me.


The Hanseatic League were very influential in Shetland and some settled there and I visited one grave on Unst of somebody who had settled and died of old age. There was a massive trade in fish among other things.
I did not like to mention due to the current problems but Scots were also prominent in Russia and one founded the Russian Navy.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The Hanseatic League were very influential in Shetland and some settled there and I visited one grave on Unst of somebody who had settled and died of old age. There was a massive trade in fish among other things.
> I did not like to mention due to the current problems but Scots were also prominent in Russia and one founded the Russian Navy.



There's a fair legacy left behind by the League in King's Lynn as well, especially the buildings. Again, grain and fish the main commodities, but museums in this part of East Anglia have a lot of items on display that were very obviously imported from the Baltic, like amber.


----------



## simongt (6 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're supposed to land on your feet, not a blow-up mat!


Ahh, but a said mat is directly below, I'd have to put a fair bit of pendulum swing on the way down to avoid it - !


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2022)

Whew... We made that harder for ourselves than it needed to be, but credit to Watford, they played really well. 

Going by the radio commentary, this is definitely a match worth watching on MOTD later.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2022)

Dishwasher's beeped four times.. That means it's finished dishwashering.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2022)

I have a  and a chocolate twist pastry


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2022)

Nice run this morning with ice on the shallow parts of the loch and by the roadsides. Road well salted but dry so no spray to cause damage to bike bits.
Lots of vapour trails all going south. More than usual I think. We are on a Great Circle route. World getting uneasy?
More traffic than expected all heading out to the west. Some local ones on business even on a Sunday.
One person just came down from climbing the volcano { got a long and convoluted gaelic name} who I recognised as local. She must be at least as old as me if not older and doing something which is now beyond me.
The campsite was about 30% occupied when I passed. This only the first week in March so I dread the coming summer.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Dishwasher's beeped four times.. That means it's finished dishwashering.


I never beep but I know when I have finished dishwashing.😄


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2022)

I am keeping an eye on a book on the Bay of E that I want to bid on.

There is just over an hour left on the auction. I shall wait a little while before throwing my hat into the ring. Thanks to my mate in the trade, I know how much I should be paying for it.


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2022)

simongt said:


> Ahh, but a said mat is directly below, I'd have to put a fair bit of pendulum swing on the way down to avoid it - !


You announce, before roping up & stepping off the ledge, that you want the airbag removing as your about to show them something spectacular.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2022)

I won the auction for the signed book. 

Even better, I got it for less than half its actual value. I don't think the other bidders realised how rare it is. Plus, not only is the book signed, it also comes with a letter of provenance.

Winner, winner...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2022)

Another weekend is coming to an end
Only a short week for me next week


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2022)

Bitsas supper tonight. Soup, then bread and butter plus all the remaining oddments left in the fridge, plus a pear and a minneola to finish. Oh, and a


----------



## Jenkins (6 Mar 2022)

Today was one of those days that looks quite nice from indoors, but then you go outside and into the cold, brisk wind 
At least it was dry so the fuchsias got cut back this morning, then the bedding got changed and then washed and I took the opportunity to get out on the bike for a couple of hours while the washing machine did its thing.


----------



## Speicher (6 Mar 2022)

@oldwheels 
We do not get many aircraft flying overhead here. Sometimes I see contrails in the distance.

At about 2am this morning I was surprised to hear a loud aircraft noise. It sounded like a large aircraft passing overhead slowly, not a fast jet. Very strange.

Some years ago, a plane was so loud, but approaching low and very slowly, I wondered not "will it hit one of these houses" but "which house will it hit? " The whole house shook. 

Then there was the time that a hot air balloon nearly landed on the roof of this house. Living at the top of a hill does have some drawbacks.


----------



## Reynard (6 Mar 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Mar 2022)

That moment when the dog nicks your bike cleaning sponge and legs it down the garden it!!


----------



## Jenkins (6 Mar 2022)

Just had to pop outside to put the recycling bin in place for emptying tomorrow - it's chilly out there. A biscuit was also obtained while passing through the kitchen.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Mar 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 634048


I love this, where did you find it?


----------



## rockyroller (6 Mar 2022)

OK beginning tomorrow, no more jelly donuts!


----------



## rockyroller (6 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Just had to pop outside to put the recycling bin in place for emptying tomorrow - it's chilly out there. A biscuit was also obtained while passing through the kitchen.


must recycle biscuits in the tummy


----------



## rockyroller (6 Mar 2022)

told my 2nd job I needed several weeks off to recover from my shoulder injury. I am healing ahead of schedule. do I tell them? or keep the weekends off to exercise & buildup more strength?


----------



## classic33 (6 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> told my 2nd job I needed several weeks off to recover from my shoulder injury. I am healing ahead of schedule. do I tell them? or keep the weekends off to exercise & buildup more strength?


Being in front can quickly be trying to catch back up. Keep the exercises going.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

A lovely evening spend discussing a piece of motor racing memorabilia up for sale on the 'bay with a friend. After pooling our knowledge and then doing a bit of extra detective work, he and I are both of the opinion that the item is definitely not what the seller is saying it is, and that ergo, it's a bit of a turkey. The seller wants north of £700, no COA or any other provenance.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

Anyways, time to toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2022)

By the way, still in hospital.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2022)

I am ignoring the war, Mrs GA already sent contribution s and I fear I am in sick bay.


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I love this, where did you find it?



Tumblr.


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2022)

Morning a slight frost outside
Cat is demanding his breakfast
Clear skies


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning a slight frost outside
> Cat is demanding his breakfast
> Clear skies


Same here except with no cat involved


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Cat has now been fed
Got to find our tandem tomorrow am


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Mar 2022)

Well, the good news is that I now know how to open the washing machine when there's no power going into it. You may be able to guess the bad news.....


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> @oldwheels
> We do not get many aircraft flying overhead here. Sometimes I see contrails in the distance.
> 
> At about 2am this morning I was surprised to hear a loud aircraft noise. It sounded like a large aircraft passing overhead slowly, not a fast jet. Very strange.
> ...


We sometimes get whatever replaced the Nimrods passing low overhead just above roof level. I was driving up from the ferry one day and one was nearly alongside me over the water to my right. That is only one of close encounters and they usually travel in pairs. Never heard them after dark tho'.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2022)

Friday night and the strip is hot


----------



## oldwheels (7 Mar 2022)

Dry with sunny intervals and temp a bit higher at 4.1C. The wind is stronger so wind chill makes it feel much colder and also cools the house down even tho' it is pretty draught proof. I need by law to have some fixed open vent since I have a coal burning stove so I suppose that lets in some cool air.
Gales followed by more gales and heavy rain forecast to start tomorrow for several days.


----------



## mybike (7 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> My Canon Ixus fulfills much the same role. It lives in my handbag.
> 
> Mum's family used to run a camera shop back in the day, so was taught the basics at a fairly early age.  I started out with a medium format box and a 127 cartridge film (the type with the square prints) Kodak thing. (Instamatic?) Both really make you think about what you're doing, and certainly instilled some good habits.
> 
> I was a relative latecomer to 35mm film as dad wouldn't let me use his 35mm rangefinder. Having said that, those single use 35mm cameras that you could get BITD actually took surprisingly good photos.



As they say, the best camera is the one you have with you.

I've a very cheap, small camera that gets shoved in a pocket when I'm on the bike.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Accompanied by the smell of toasted hot cross buns


----------



## Speicher (7 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> By the way, still in hospital.



Are you still there after two weeks?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Mar 2022)

A lot of our shopping delivery today was tinned products..... just in case


----------



## DCLane (7 Mar 2022)

I've just done a brilliant seminar summary recording to make up for the lost online sessions last week. Or at least _I_ thought it was brilliant. However, I forgot to turn my camera and microphone on so will have to do it all again!


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2022)

Morning .
Could you please tone down the news a bit . I think I may be getting a bit too excited as my blood pressure is up . I have contacted my cardiologist and am waiting to hear back from the doctors .
Thanks .
You can carry on now . 


oldwheels said:


> We sometimes get whatever replaced the Nimrods passing low overhead just above roof level. I was driving up from the ferry one day and one was nearly alongside me over the water to my right. That is only one of close encounters and they usually travel in pairs. Never heard them after dark tho'.


I thought they were using Hercs as they hadn't decided on a replacement . Whatever they choose won't be as good as the Nimrod .


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Mar 2022)

Nice 5 mile stroll around Sywell Res, and nearby, with the dog 🐶 
Quite busy there for a Monday!


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

Bright and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, and chilly where not protected from the breeze.

I have had a kitchen morning and cooked half of that pack of sausages. They'll do nicely for sandwiches. The other half of that pack is in the crock pot with a load of onions and a few other gubbins. I think sausages might be on the menu this week. 

It is almost time for luncheon. Which will involve... sausages...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Bright and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, and chilly where not protected from the breeze.
> 
> I have had a kitchen morning and cooked half of that pack of sausages. They'll do nicely for sandwiches. The other half of that pack is in the crock pot with a load of onions and a few other gubbins. I think sausages might be on the menu this week.
> 
> It is almost time for luncheon. Which will involve... sausages...


I'm just back from the shop and your post reminds me that I've forgotten to get Bockwurst.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Being in front can quickly be trying to catch back up. Keep the exercises going.


good advice, no sooner did I try to some prescribed exercises that I found out that the arm is a little sore now. I'll be keeping my mouth shut until I'm 100%


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> Are you still there after two weeks?


I had my fever and chills and was not admitted. Blood test showed infection, about 5 days ago, so they brought me back. Actually feel okay. They just want to give me antibiotics and make sure the infection is gone.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Mar 2022)

I was sent to buy Oat Milk. little did I know how many choices there were, including Oatmeal Cookie Oat Milk


----------



## rockyroller (7 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have had a kitchen morning and cooked half of that pack of sausages. They'll do nicely for sandwiches. The other half of that pack is in the crock pot with a load of onions and a few other gubbins. I think sausages might be on the menu this week.


yeah when I buy them, it's a whole PKG. my Daughter will eat some if I make a meal w/ them but then the rest go into me. I don't ever ask the butcher for just 2 or 4 but I should. I may have shared this previously, my favorite is hot Italian sausage grilled over charcoal, 2nd favorite is roasted w/ peppers, onions, garlic & a drizzle of olive oil, served on a sub roll





the bed




"we have the meats" (Arby's commercial but don't think they do sausages)




sadly, no finished photo of the sub


----------



## Tribansman (7 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm just back from the shop and your post reminds me that I've forgotten to get Bockwurst.


Did you forget cheese too? That would be the wurst käse scenario


----------



## rockyroller (7 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've just done a brilliant seminar summary recording to make up for the lost online sessions last week. Or at least _I_ thought it was brilliant. However, I forgot to turn my camera and microphone on so will have to do it all again!


blame it on covid brain fog


----------



## rockyroller (7 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Could you please tone down the news a bit . I think I may be getting a bit too excited as my blood pressure is up . I have contacted my cardiologist and am waiting to hear back from the doctors


been using the clicker more lately just for peace of mind. we've had 4+ years of practice with that chump in office


----------



## oldwheels (7 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Could you please tone down the news a bit . I think I may be getting a bit too excited as my blood pressure is up . I have contacted my cardiologist and am waiting to hear back from the doctors .
> Thanks .
> You can carry on now .
> ...


Did they not build replacements for the Nimrod but then scrapped them before going into service and then buying in something from America which was not as good? 
I read a book about MOD purchasing and it seems about par for the course. The incompetence was mind boggling.


----------



## mybike (7 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Nice run this morning with ice on the shallow parts of the loch and by the roadsides. Road well salted but dry so no spray to cause damage to bike bits.
> Lots of vapour trails all going south. More than usual I think. We are on a Great Circle route. World getting uneasy?
> More traffic than expected all heading out to the west. Some local ones on business even on a Sunday.
> One person just came down from climbing the volcano { got a long and convoluted gaelic name} who I recognised as local. She must be at least as old as me if not older and doing something which is now beyond me.
> The campsite was about 30% occupied when I passed. This only the first week in March so I dread the coming summer.



They're probably avoiding flying over Russia


----------



## oldwheels (7 Mar 2022)

Knackered. I can cycle for ages without getting tired but other things around the house exhaust me very quickly.
Decided to check my bike tyres which of course lose pressure when doing nothing. The Brompton was at the back so had to shift the Bike Friday and GTech ebike out first.
There was an ottoman which is not now needed and when I looked inside found unused camping gear and assorted bike gear. Cleared that out into cardboard boxes to make it more accessible for future sorting and then decided to donate the ottoman to the charity shop. Hefted that down to the car where a passerby helped to get it down the steps to the roadway. Off to the donation point and now back but the bike tyres I started with have not been done.
Wind is getting up and looking out the fish farm boys are enjoying a rough ride back home in their RIBs. The Diorlinn has dried out so they have to take the long route round Calve Island.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

Sausage sandwich with a dab of mustard for luncheon, along with a pear, an orange and two


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> yeah when I buy them, it's a whole PKG. my Daughter will eat some if I make a meal w/ them but then the rest go into me. I don't ever ask the butcher for just 2 or 4 but I should. I may have shared this previously, my favorite is hot Italian sausage grilled over charcoal, 2nd favorite is roasted w/ peppers, onions, garlic & a drizzle of olive oil, served on a sub roll
> View attachment 634208
> 
> the bed
> ...



This was a kilo pack of Newmarket chipolatas - 36 sausages in all.

Usually I buy them in a much more sensible quantity, but when you yellow sticker, sometimes you've got to take advantage of a good bargain.


----------



## mybike (7 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Another weekend is coming to an end
> Only a short week for me next week



At my age , all weeks are short, days too


----------



## Hebe (7 Mar 2022)

Waiting for the feeling to return to my feet after forgetting to wear warm socks to the darkroom.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Mar 2022)

Recycling bin emptied before I left for work so it was dragged to the back of the house leaving the front path clear for a cycle exit direct onto the road without slaloming. Only one hour and a mug of coffee to go.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Mar 2022)

I think the ice cream man driving around the area is a tad optimistic


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

Dropped off the parental unit's prescription at the quack. What's the bet they won't fark it up this month again?

They've resurfaced this end of Black Bank as far as the level crossing. It's only taken them five years to realise that tar and chippings didn't do anything to fill the inch wide and six inch deep cracks in the road. I had to cycle on the crown of the road to avoid disappearing without trace...

Fuel at the BP garage on the A10 roundabout is 155.9 for E10, 165.9 for diesel. They are one of the more spendy places in the local area however. Tesco is usually about 10p cheaper on a litre.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Dropped off the parental unit's prescription at the quack. What's the bet they won't fark it up this month again?
> 
> They've resurfaced this end of Black Bank as far as the level crossing. It's only taken them five years to realise that tar and chippings didn't do anything to fill the inch wide and six inch deep cracks in the road. I had to cycle on the crown of the road to avoid disappearing without trace...
> 
> Fuel at the BP garage on the A10 roundabout is 155.9 for E10, 165.9 for diesel. They are one of the more spendy places in the local area however. Tesco is usually about 10p cheaper on a litre.


I just paid £177.9 per litre for diesel today. We have usually been 10p dearer than mainland but lately more like 7p mostly.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Mar 2022)

17.34 and not getting dark yet. Summer is on the way! 😎


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sausage sandwich with a dab of mustard for luncheon, along with a pear, an orange and two



You always have a nice lunch. Heinz tomato soup ater a 20 mile lunch ride before getting back in front of the computer.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> You always have a nice lunch. Heinz tomato soup ater a 20 mile lunch ride before getting back in front of the computer.



Never thought of it that way... It's just, well, lunch...  Mind, I don't "do" breakfast...

Want me to send you a packup every day?


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## fossyant (7 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Never thought of it that way... It's just, well, lunch...  Mind, I don't "do" breakfast...
> 
> Want me to send you a packup every day?



Ohh yes !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Did they not build replacements for the Nimrod but then scrapped them before going into service and then buying in something from America which was not as good?
> I read a book about MOD purchasing and it seems about par for the course. The incompetence was mind boggling.


It was during cost cuts . I read somewhere that the RAF and the Royal Navy played a game of bluff nominating the Nimrod as being scrapped knowing that they both needed it . The government Lame Fox fell for it and so they were scrapped .
I do not understand why everything in this country is scrapped . If it has been made then it costs . If it is scrapped it is going to cost more on top ! Why not put them into storage in case a decision needs to be reversed .
This isn't the first time this thing has happened . During the start of the Falklands war the government went round looking for Fairly Gannet carrier AWACS only to find that they were too late! Nimrod's had to do the job.
I think the government were looking at the Boeing 737 Poseidon . A pathetic bomb bay, enough room to carry a couple packets of crisps .
If they were built to the exacting standards of the Max 8 they will probably fall out of the sky soon .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Mar 2022)

Has anyone seen Drago recently ?


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

Forgot to mention that I put my green wheelie bin out for collection in the morning.

Didn't bother with the black bag again. Haven't put a black bag out since early December. 

Tesco now takes cat food pouches and plastic film for recycling, and that has dramatically reduced what goes into the black bag. Also, I rarely use single-use period products (only when out and about as it's more convenient), so very little waste in that respect either.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Did you fill I'm the online form explaining why you do not need a licence?
> We cancelled ours a few years ago, as we don't have 'live' TV, and have not heard from them since.


Yes I did and I have a letter of acknowledgement from them as well. They are supposed to leave me alone for two years.


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone seen Drago recently ?



Not for a long time


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

Sausage & onion casserole, mash and sprouts. 

Good old comforting stodge. Oh, and I had a bowl of leek, celeriac & potato soup as well...


----------



## dave r (7 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> 17.34 and not getting dark yet. Summer is on the way! 😎



Yes, won't be long, we're now going down the club in daylight and coming back in the dark.


----------



## tyred (7 Mar 2022)

Had my checkup with Orthopaedics this morning. On the plus side, he told me my healing is about four months ahead of schedule which he says is due to my fitness in the first place and I am allowed to start gentle cycling and don't need to go back for six months. 

The downside is that although the joint looks fine in the x-ray at the moment it is probable that I will develop arthritis and other problems and probably need more surgery within ten years😢

Also still have to be careful with it and shouldn't walk on rough ground, do any mountaineering, running, jogging, skipping or jumping until they see how it progresses in the next x-ray in September. 

Took the scenic route home via Connemara and it was nice but a very long day and I remember cycling some of those roads in September and worry that I may never be able to do it again.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> A lovely evening spend discussing a piece of motor racing memorabilia up for sale on the 'bay with a friend. After pooling our knowledge and then doing a bit of extra detective work, he and I are both of the opinion that the item is definitely not what the seller is saying it is, and that ergo, it's a bit of a turkey. The seller wants north of £700, no COA or any other provenance.


What is it, Lewis Hamilton's dummy?


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> What is it, Lewis Hamilton's dummy?



A wheel and tyre that's purportedly off Derek Warwick's Toleman TG280 Formula 2 car.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Did they not build replacements for the Nimrod but then scrapped them before going into service and then buying in something from America which was not as good?
> I read a book about MOD purchasing and it seems about par for the course. The incompetence was mind boggling.


They upgraded the Nimrods still flying, then went with the Lockheed Poseidon.


----------



## Speicher (7 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Forgot to mention that I put my green wheelie bin out for collection in the morning.
> 
> Didn't bother with the black bag again. Haven't put a black bag out since early December.
> 
> Tesco now takes cat food pouches and plastic film for recycling, and that has dramatically reduced what goes into the black bag. Also, I rarely use single-use period products (only when out and about as it's more convenient), so very little waste in that respect either.


So you have to rinse the cat food pouches? I spose if you squeeze them thoroughly there might not be much left that will smell.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> So you have to rinse the cat food pouches? I spose if you squeeze them thoroughly there might not be much left that will smell.



Yes. I rinse them out once I've done the washing up, but before I've discarded the water, then dry them upside down before they go in a dedicated recycling box in the kitchen.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> A wheel and tyre that's purportedly off Derek Warwick's Toleman TG280 Formula 2 car.


Hmmm... seems to me that it would be hard to authenticate that.


----------



## Speicher (7 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yes. I rinse them out once I've done the washing up, but before I've discarded the water, then dry them upside down before they go in a dedicated recycling box in the kitchen.



Good idea, I am aware that water could easily be wasted in trying to get things clean. I presume the recycling is at big Tesco Stores. The nearest one here is a small one, about the size of two tennis courts, and includes a Post Office.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Mar 2022)

I keep meaning to check the Tesco near me to see if they do photo prints. That could be useful now I have dumped my inkjet printer. I have a laser printer but it doesn't do glossy prints.

Edit: Just looked online and the nearest Tesco that do prints is 10 miles away. Guess I'll have to do it online then.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Hmmm... seems to me that it would be hard to authenticate that.



Well, given that the wheel is totally different to the three-spoke style fitted to all the TG280 cars, both works and privateer, it's a good start. And it's the wrong make of tyre.

But yes, items like this are near enough worthless without provenance.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> Good idea, I am aware that water could easily be wasted in trying to get things clean. I presume the recycling is at big Tesco Stores. The nearest one here is a small one, about the size of two tennis courts, and includes a Post Office.



I'd check with your local store - there may be a bin for plastics as they're rolling out the scheme nationwide.


----------



## classic33 (7 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Had my checkup with Orthopaedics this morning. On the plus side, he told me my healing is about four months ahead of schedule which he says is due to my fitness in the first place and I am allowed to start gentle cycling and don't need to go back for six months.
> 
> The downside is that although the joint looks fine in the x-ray at the moment it is probable that I will develop arthritis and other problems and probably need more surgery within ten years😢
> 
> ...


I snapped my ankle in November 2000, then in June the following year got it smashed when hit by a car in the town centre. I was in the local A&E when a call for a job interview was received on voicemail. They were a bit put out that I didn't answer, until I mentioned where I'd been and why. 

The following year, eight months later, I was cycling daily the 18 miles to work each day. Your cycling days aren't over yet, don't worry.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I keep meaning to check the Tesco near me to see if they do photo prints. That could be useful now I have dumped my inkjet printer. I have a laser printer but it doesn't do glossy prints.



If it's one of the Max Spielmann machines, mine does, and it makes pretty decent prints - 49p per print regardless of size. They do 6x4, 7x5 with a border and 8x6

My inkjet does do photo prints, but the quality isn't as good as the machine in Tesco and it's very heavy going on the ink.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> If it's one of the Max Spielmann machines, mine does, and it makes pretty decent prints - 49p per print regardless of size. They do 6x4, 7x5 with a border and 8x6
> 
> My inkjet does do photo prints, but the quality isn't as good as the machine in Tesco and it's very heavy going on the ink.


There are a couple of places very near to me (less than a mile) that do photo prints, so I'll check them out to see if they use the Spielmann machines. 

This was so much easier when I was working as I knew a couple of places I could get prints. One was a professional photographer who went into photo printing when digital photography took over and traditional work dried up. He could make digital prints as big as the wall in his studio. He's a friend of mine too so he often printed stuff for me and didn't charge. He's retired now and living on the south coast.


----------



## Reynard (7 Mar 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> There are a couple of places very near to me (less than a mile) that do photo prints, so I'll check them out to see if they use the Spielmann machines.
> 
> This was so much easier when I was working as I knew a couple of places I could get prints. One was a professional photographer who went into photo printing when digital photography took over and traditional work dried up. He could make digital prints as big as the wall in his studio. He's a friend of mine too so he often printed stuff for me and didn't charge. He's retired now and living on the south coast.



Fingers crossed... Just be aware that in my experience, most places that print photos tend to print on the dark side, so you may need to lighten your image files a little.

I used to use photobox when shooting professionally, but while the prints in Tesco are a little more expensive, I don't have to worry about postage, and I go to Tesco for groceries anyway. Of course, if I want a larger print than 8x6, I do have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 Mar 2022)

My inkjet used to print on the dark side too. No idea why


----------



## Tribansman (7 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> in my experience, most places that print photos tend to print on the dark side


That's the reason why you'll never get printed photos delivered by Yodal


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2022)

Doing a bit of late night scrapbooking - well, mounting and labelling a batch of Formula 3000 photos.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2022)

Time to put the photos away, finish my  and trot off up the wooden hill to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2022)

Morning clear skies with a reddish tint 
Good frost 
Wanted to Go for a ride but not going because of the frost


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2022)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2022)

The sticking plaster on my left thumb is very grubby. I'll put another one on after my shower 🚿


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> My inkjet used to print on the dark side too. No idea why


Darth Vader ?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> The sticking plaster on my left thumb is very grubby. I'll put another one on after my shower 🚿


Thumb ?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2022)

Morning .
It is nice and sunny but there is a frost . I think the weather peeps say that we could get rain later . Yippee!


----------



## oldwheels (8 Mar 2022)

Dry but a moderate SE gale getting worse as the day goes on and tomorrow more gales and heavy rain forecast. 
I unwisely turned the heating down a bit but now it is a bit cold inside at 17C with 2.0C outside. With no wind this would be up to 20C but I am well up a hill and exposed to southerly and easterly winds.
According to SSE I seem to be in credit so I can turn heating back up a bit. Not sure I believe them particularly at this time of year and I am still paying the same DD as last year.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2022)

First cuppa went down well.
Got to take puss cat to the cattery.
Yesterday was my Friday


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Thumb ?








Thumb 👍


----------



## Illaveago (8 Mar 2022)

Priti !
Awful ? 
Useless?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2022)

There's a feel of spring in the air this morning, mostly generated by the goldfinch outside. The sun helps.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Mar 2022)

Wifey's B-day this week! that's how long it usually takes for her to celebrate ... hehe


----------



## mybike (8 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Dropped off the parental unit's prescription at the quack. What's the bet they won't fark it up this month again?
> 
> They've resurfaced this end of Black Bank as far as the level crossing. It's only taken them five years to realise that tar and chippings didn't do anything to fill the inch wide and six inch deep cracks in the road. I had to cycle on the crown of the road to avoid disappearing without trace...
> 
> Fuel at the BP garage on the A10 roundabout is 155.9 for E10, 165.9 for diesel. They are one of the more spendy places in the local area however. Tesco is usually about 10p cheaper on a litre.



Paid £1-78 for petrol on the A14 last week.

I will comment that I've noticed of late that road markings are worn to the level of invisibility.



Reynard said:


> Never thought of it that way... It's just, well, lunch...  Mind, I don't "do" breakfast...
> 
> Want me to send you a packup every day?



Opposite for me, Breafast is usually large & sometimes lunch is omitted. Mind breakfast can be quite late after the dog is walked.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Mar 2022)

Perfect blue skies. Casserole and freshly baking bread on the go for lunch. Then time to catch that sun after.


----------



## mybike (8 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 634314
> 
> Thumb 👍



I'd definitely change it, and the plaster.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 634314
> 
> Thumb 👍



Rock on Tommy


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Mar 2022)

Off for a walk


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2022)

Back from a walk


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Back from a walk


Just walked in





here...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Mar 2022)

Back from walk


----------



## rockyroller (8 Mar 2022)

downed my tuna sandwich heading to the gym. still laying off the shoulder. getting impatient


----------



## oldwheels (8 Mar 2022)

Wind up to a full gale now and the rain has started. Main ferry is off but the Lochaline one keeps plugging away. Not much use if in Oban without a car tho' and even then a bit dodgy as it may have stopped by the time you get there.
An ambulance on a call was overturned by wind on Benbecula but no patients involved and the crew got out unhurt. The local doctor and coastguard were able to attend to the incident till the road was cleared.


----------



## Hebe (8 Mar 2022)

Lady Maze is snoozing in Mr Hebe’s half-packed suitcase in a valiant attempt to sabotage his work trip. Or go with him. Not sure which.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2022)

Bright and sunny, but cold with a biting easterly here chez Casa Reynard.

I had a lovely walk with my friend and her two dogs this morning. Then spent the afternoon patching up rat damage AGAIN - the little bar stewards have begun chewing the window ledges on the the extension, so have been stapling wire mesh over the ledges to put them off. 

In one place, they've actually chewed through the mortar and brickwork in a bid to get inside after I blocked off all their other attempts. I've stuffed the hole full of rubble and wire and then stapled it closed with more wire mesh. It's too cold for mortar to set quickly, so that can wait till warmer weather. There's another place where they've been trying to get in under the gutter flashing, but I will have to tackle that another time, as it was just too cold thanks to the wind.

And may I suggest that it is not a terribly good idea to trap one's thumb under the handle of an industrial stapler. Owww.


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2022)

Oh, and luncheon consisted of a chicken and mango sauce sandwich, a banana, an orange and two


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Mar 2022)

I was in charge today and my assistant was off sick; we had the highest turnover in a day I've known in this shop.

This was entirely unrelated to my incharge-ness, but rest assured I'll be milking it for all it's worth come my contract renewal meeting in a few weeks...


----------



## tyred (8 Mar 2022)

I excited and ecstatic I rode about 1.5 miles on my Brompton 

I comfortably managed the climb back up to the house too whereas I had expected to walk it. 

The clicking bottom bracket hasn't fixed itself during it's enforced layup. Strange that...


----------



## Jenkins (8 Mar 2022)

I will shortly be going to have a long soak in a hot bath to ease my back after a lot of shunting heavy stuff around at work. I'm the oldest of the three of us that were doing the work and the least unfit, so goodness knows how bad the other two are. Who knew that fake Chanel/Gucci/LV curtains & bedding was so heavy, let alone why anyone would want them!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2022)

Had a good day 
Saved 6 p a litre by driving 7 miles but it was en route.
Nice walk along the promenade


----------



## Reynard (8 Mar 2022)

Just had a long hot bath. That helped deal with the bone deep chill that I couldn't shift after working on the window ledges. As luck would have it, they're on the eastish-facing side of the house, so there wasn't any shelter from that biting wind.

Now making a chicken "risotto" using orzo pasta for supper.


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I will shortly be going to have a long soak in a hot bath to ease my back after a lot of shunting heavy stuff around at work. I'm the oldest of the three of us that were doing the work and the least unfit, so goodness knows how bad the other two are. Who knew that fake Chanel/Gucci/LV curtains & bedding was so heavy, let alone why anyone would want them!


That bedding could/should be diverted to places that can use it, with no profit being made from it.

Similar schemes are in place in Ireland, saving groups money that they can spend elsewhere. Some clothes are also given rather than destroyed.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> That bedding could/should be diverted to places that can use it, with no profit being made from it.
> 
> Similar schemes are in place in Ireland, saving groups money that they can spend elsewhere. Some clothes are also given rather than destroyed.


Can't be done unless the brand owner requests it, and I've never known them to do that with one exception where they took the importer to court and made them pay for the goods to be de-labelled before being donated to charity. In this case it's not the duvets (which would be useful) just duvet covers & sheets. 

The hot bath has certainly helped with the aches and I almost feel ready for tomorrow morning when we have to finish the remainder of the load. The Chinese certainly know how to cram as much as possible into a 40' high cube container.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Mar 2022)

I may leave the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I may leave the hospital tomorrow.


AM?
Hopefully with as few medications as possible.

Any idea if you'll have follow-ups after they let you out?


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2022)

Fingers crossed @Gravity Aided 

I have just made myself a


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2022)

I am in serious danger of headbutting my keyboard, so time to head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2022)

It's ♻ Bin day today.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's ♻ Bin day today.


Same here, although the pesky wind has returned so hope it doesn’t blow over. Back to damp and breezy after enjoying several lovely, dry days.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Same here, although the pesky wind has returned so hope it doesn’t blow over. Back to damp and breezy after enjoying several lovely, dry days.


There's no weather at all, here. Grey, no wind, no rain, no sunshine. 
Might just turn out nice later, though ☀


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2022)

Tempted to go for a ride
Blue sky with some fluffy clouds
In fact I will go for a ride ☺️


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a feel of spring in the air this morning, mostly generated by the goldfinch outside. The sun helps.


I didn't know they could read ! Oh! But it's not unusual for many of their buyers !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Wind up to a full gale now and the rain has started. Main ferry is off but the Lochaline one keeps plugging away. Not much use if in Oban without a car tho' and even then a bit dodgy as it may have stopped by the time you get there.
> An ambulance on a call was overturned by wind on Benbecula but no patients involved and the crew got out unhurt. The local doctor and coastguard were able to attend to the incident till the road was cleared.


You will be glad to hear that Grant Shapps has banned Russian Oily Garks from flying in and clogging up your roads .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2022)

Morning .
I have put our garden waste bin out .
I had a nice dream this morning . Apparently a cat we had had kittens . 13 tiny little shaky bundles which had just about opened their eyes.  Strange how your brain modifies the story to fit as Georgie is a boy !


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2022)

First cuppa is brewing after a 10 mile solo ride on the tandem .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2022)

The governmint is looking for 4 people last seen driving a big vehicle , dark two tone green with a big sticky out thing on the front. People are warned to stay clear of this vehicle as it could be dangerous especially to Russians . 
Not all of the above is true !


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You will be glad to hear that Grant Shapps has banned Russian Oily Garks from flying in and clogging up your roads .


The main ones we have had here seem to be mainly Dutch or Danish and once a rather mysterious American who was widely rumoured to be hiding out from somebody. He vanished suddenly.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2022)

Rain battering my front windows with a hefty gale behind it.
Early ferries are not running but it is forecast to ease up later tho' still wet.
Still trying to clear up the guddle in a back room. How on earth did I manage to accumulate so many bike saddles? 
I also found a SA 3 speed which I would give away. It was working when last used but the wheel got trashed.
Having a boat and motorhome as well as the workshop there are lots of kitchen utensils as they were all equipped with cooking gear.


----------



## tyred (9 Mar 2022)

I got well and truely drookit on my walk this morning. I should have followed my instinct and taken the umbrella


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2022)

Just had my blood test for tomorrow cancelled ! . Had to make it for next Tuesday now .


----------



## rockyroller (9 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Bright and sunny, but cold with a biting easterly here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I had a lovely walk with my friend and her two dogs this morning. Then spent the afternoon patching up rat damage AGAIN - the little bar stewards have begun chewing the window ledges on the the extension, so have been stapling wire mesh over the ledges to put them off.
> 
> ...


maybe your friend & their 2 dogs can come stay for a cpl days. lil pooches might get free lunch?


----------



## rockyroller (9 Mar 2022)

forget the price of gas, wow dinner for 7 added up to quite a bit last night!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Mar 2022)

I just put some diesel in my car and didn't think to check the price per ltr. until l saw my card receipt €2.11 per litre .  As a matter of interest, what is the ball park price in the UK at the moment ?


----------



## rockyroller (9 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There's no weather at all, here. Grey, no wind, no rain, no sunshine.
> Might just turn out nice later, though ☀


went out this morning thinking our last cat wanted to go out (he did not) but it was super quiet outside. no distant sounds of traffic, no wind, no roosters crowing, no dogs barking. it will snow lightly today; wonder if that's related to the calm?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Mar 2022)

I just got news that I will be taking part in a bike repair workshop in a few weeks, partly as assistance and partly to help me learn / improve my bike repairing skills. As one of the options for my contract being extended is taking over the bike shop this looks promising...


----------



## tyred (9 Mar 2022)

Finger print recognition sign-in on my new work laptop is a complete PITA


----------



## tyred (9 Mar 2022)

I've been offered a free subscription to the Book of Mormon. Just what I have always wanted


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I've been offered a free subscription to the Book of Mormon. Just what I have always wanted



Are they the ones who can have more than one wife?


----------



## tyred (9 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Are they the ones who can have more than one wife?


I'm not sure.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I just put some diesel in my car and didn't think to check the price per ltr. until l saw my card receipt €2.11 per litre .  As a matter of interest, what is the ball park price in the UK at the moment ?


I paid 177.0p yesterday and our island prices are usually 10p more than mainland. I have seem motorway prices quoted higher than I paid here.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I paid 177.0p yesterday and our island prices are usually 10p more than mainland. I have seem motorway prices quoted higher than I paid here.


Pretty much the same as here if you convert sterling to euros , going to be big problems since France is a big place and shops etc are usually far apart . My closest supermarket is a 20 km round trip


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Mar 2022)

Could hardly believe my eyes when l saw this : 
View: https://www.facebook.com/100000681856243/videos/2211245352363929/


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Mar 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Could hardly believe my eyes when l saw this :
> View: https://www.facebook.com/100000681856243/videos/2211245352363929/



What do you all make of it ? Seems incredible to me


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2022)

Nice walk there and back just over 2 hours , Time for a brew me thinks.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> What do you all make of it ? Seems incredible to me


Strange really


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2022)

Bright and breezy here chez Casa Reynard - and definitely milder than yesterday.

I have had a quiet morning, but I will need to sort out some firewood before rain is forecast to move in later in the week. The long range forecast seems to be for mild days but chilly nights.

The book I won in the Bay of E auction has turned up. I shall enjoy looking through that. And the friend I meet for dog walks gave me a lovely motor racing book yesterday. She volunteers for a local charity shop - the book hadn't sold and was going to be thrown in the recycling.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Pretty much the same as here if you convert sterling to euros , going to be big problems since France is a big place and shops etc are usually far apart . My closest supermarket is a 20 km round trip


My closest proper supermarket is a nearly 50 mile round trip plus a ferry journey.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> maybe your friend & their 2 dogs can come stay for a cpl days. lil pooches might get free lunch?
> View attachment 634496



Miniature Schnauzers were originally bred for ratting I do believe...

Not sure Tris and Izzy would have a clue, however


----------



## mybike (9 Mar 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Could hardly believe my eyes when l saw this :
> View: https://www.facebook.com/100000681856243/videos/2211245352363929/




You'll have to tell us about it, 'cos it's gawn.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Mar 2022)

Wind has stopped completely and the rain is nearly off. Amazing change in just a couple of hours.
Some people are not getting their deliveries today anyway as the courier was badly bitten by a dog and had to divert to A&E.
I remember when I was a postie that some houses got no mail if a dog was visible. This was official policy to protect us and the punters had to come to the PO and collect their mail.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I just put some diesel in my car and didn't think to check the price per ltr. until l saw my card receipt €2.11 per litre .  As a matter of interest, what is the ball park price in the UK at the moment ?



Dunno about the petrol station in the village, but the next nearest one was 165.9 for diesel when I went past the other day. Last week, Tesco (cheapest in the area) was 146.9



woodbutchmaster said:


> Pretty much the same as here if you convert sterling to euros , going to be big problems since France is a big place and shops etc are usually far apart . My closest supermarket is a 20 km round trip



Tesco is an 11 mile round trip for me. There's a Co-op that's an 8 mile round trip, but it's both small and expensive. Nearest is the village shop at a mere 4 mile round trip, but no... just no.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2022)

We have 4 'Estate' shops within ½ mile, and a Tesco 2½ miles away plus a new Aldi about the same distance in the opposite direction. Petrol at the Tesco is 155.9 at the moment. No idea on diesel, though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Mar 2022)

I'm not sure where the nearest petrol station is, or what they're charging.

There, I've said it.


----------



## Tribansman (9 Mar 2022)

If there's one relatively close by and you're not already a member, consider joining Costco. I filled up Mrs T's car there at the weekend and it was 149.9p for diesel. Membership £30ish so won't take long to pay for itself!


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2022)

Had two slices of toast for luncheon, with some ridiculously ripe gorgonzola, plus a pear, some pineapple and two


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2022)

Tribansman said:


> If there's one relatively close by and you're not already a member, consider joining Costco. I filled up Mrs T's car there at the weekend and it was 149.9p for diesel. Membership £30ish so won't take long to pay for itself!



Not if you counterbalance those savings with their cakes. Apparently their cakes are quite legendary...


----------



## Tribansman (9 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not if you counterbalance those savings with their cakes. Apparently their cakes are quite legendary...


They really are. I've been known to get through one of their colossal victoria sponges over a weekend of hard riding!  

Cake's essential for wellbeing, expensive but great value


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2022)

Tribansman said:


> They really are. I've been known to get through one of their colossal victoria sponges over a weekend of hard riding!
> 
> Cake's essential for wellbeing, expensive but great value



I've never experienced their cakes personally, but some cat fancy friends up Manchester way are always on about them... I don't think we have a costco in this neck of the woods, and maybe it's just as well...


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Mar 2022)

End of the day coming into view. Tomorrow will be a short day as well...


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not sure where the nearest petrol station is, or what they're charging.
> 
> There, I've said it.



Thats alright, I own a car and haven't a clue either, I just put in 10 litres of petrol every couple of weeks, I know its been rising steadily but not how much it is a litre.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Mar 2022)

I'm on a long weekend from 45 minutes ago.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2022)

Smells like we have garlic flavoured chicken for tea. 
No basic lemon curd in local Tesco


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2022)

I might have a coffee soon.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Mar 2022)

Waited in for a delivery that needed to be signed for, only for them to push it through letter box without signature.


----------



## simongt (9 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> No basic lemon curd in local Tesco


Hmm. I tried some orange curd & clementine curd from Aldi recently. Not impressed - ! 
I'll stick to getting my preserves from our local animal charity shop. They're more expensive, but all 'home made' and all the money goes to helping the animals. Plus you get things like jumbly jam and orange pickle. Try finding that in Tesco - !


----------



## tyred (9 Mar 2022)

3.3 miles on the Brompton this evening 

Average speed 7.6 mph....


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2022)

simongt said:


> Hmm. I tried some orange curd & clementine curd from Aldi recently. Not impressed - !
> I'll stick to getting my presrves from our local animal charity shop. They're more expensive, but all 'home made' and all the money goes to helping the animals. Plus you get things like jumbly jam and orange pickle. Try finding that in Tesco - !



Oi, have you been raiding my jam cupboard? 

Waitrose do a lovely orange curd, btw.  I don't eat enough curd for it to be worthwhile making, so I do buy the odd jar now and again to scratch the itch.


----------



## simongt (9 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> I don't eat enough curd for it to be worthwhile making,


Many years ago, my now late ex made some lemon curd. It was pretty good for a first attempt, but trouble was that there was so much of it, I was still having on my toast several weeks later - !


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2022)

simongt said:


> Many years ago, my now late ex made some lemon curd. It was pretty good for a first attempt, but trouble was that there was so much of it, I was still having on my toast several weeks later - !



This is precisely the problem. And the fact its shelf life (home made) isn't nearly as good as other preserves.

OTOH, home made lemon curd ice cream is the bees' knees


----------



## simongt (9 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


Ahh good, another human who understands their place in a cat occupied home - !


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2022)

My puppy is suffering from EBS ( Empty Bowl Syndrome) 
As soon as food is added, it's gone and she looks up, with baleful eyes, saying "Was it then!?"


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2022)

simongt said:


> Ahh good, another human who understands their place in a cat occupied home - !



Of course 

It's also a practical thing, as I'm less likely to get pestered for what's on my plate if they've got their own plates. 

Although that never stopped a friend's Siamese... Frank used to steal from your plate while you were eating - well, that was until his Human servant was away for work and I cat sat for the weekend. Frank encountered curry for the first time, and he never stole from my plate again...


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I've been offered a free subscription to the Book of Mormon. Just what I have always wanted


Where did that other m come from ?


----------



## rockyroller (9 Mar 2022)

why are our Sales Reps suddenly completely lame today?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Mar 2022)

I'm going to dilute my petrol with some more hydros than carbons . What could possibly go wrong !


----------



## Hebe (9 Mar 2022)

Our black bin was emptied today.
Years back I had a bread and butter pudding made with lemon curd. It was utter bliss.
In other mind-blowingly mundane news, I am documenting all our household car journeys for a few weeks to see what we can change.


----------



## Hebe (9 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My puppy is suffering from EBS ( Empty Bowl Syndrome)
> As soon as food is added, it's gone and she looks up, with baleful eyes, saying "Was it then!?"


What kind of puppy? Apart from a hungry one...


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> What kind of puppy? Apart from a hungry one...


Bichon Frise 5½ months old 🐶


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Bichon Frise 5½ months old 🐶


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Mar 2022)

The Yates' fish and chip shop in Walton-on-the-Naze does an excellent haddock. Chips were only ok though. From up on the Naze, we could see the EVER GOODS, little sister ship of the EVER GREEN that blocked up the Suez canal, in Felixstowe port. 

It's now time for a beer, I think.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2022)

Sweet potato, chickpea, spinach & coconut curry with home made naan breads. 

The world is a much better place right now.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> Our black bin was emptied today.
> Years back I had a bread and butter pudding made with lemon curd. It was utter bliss.
> In other mind-blowingly mundane news, I am documenting all our household car journeys for a few weeks to see what we can change.



Marmalade bread & butter pudding is lush.  I always add some orange blossom water to it as well.


----------



## Speicher (9 Mar 2022)

The house up the road is now on the website for an Estate Agent. When I clicked on the street view, I get a close up of my house, not the one down the road. I think I will ring the Agent, and tell them it will be confusing for people. It is not easy on street view to see the house numbers.


----------



## classic33 (9 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> The house up the road is now on the website for an Estate Agent. When I clicked on the street view, I get a close up of my house, not the one down the road. I think I will ring the Agent, and tell them it will be confusing for people. It is not easy on street view to see the house numbers.


Wait whilst you get up in the morning, they'll have put the for sale sign on your property.

Had that done years ago. Went out and asked what they thought they were doing, as I removed their sign from the garden. Turns out they couldn't count either, it was for the house next door.


----------



## Reynard (9 Mar 2022)

I have a  and a Bakewell tart.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2022)

Anyways, after an entertaining and also enlightening evening discussing Soviet-era cars on Messenger with a friend, it's high time I skedaddled off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2022)

I'm up.. 
This'll never do!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

Time to go to work. Today will be short but interesting as I'm taking a client to visit a possible long term job in a protected workshop. 

It's where I used to work, so I'm not sure how my former clients will react...


----------



## Tribansman (10 Mar 2022)

Day off today. Nice off road ride planned with a friend, then pick up Mini T from school and cycle home with him. Happy to see light cloud and patches of blue sky


----------



## oldwheels (10 Mar 2022)

Damp misty morning with at the moment no wind.
Today I have a mid morning appointment to get a couple of [I hope sharp] needles stuck into me. Routine bloods every 11 or 12 weeks and B12 same timing. The B12 can sometimes be painful so I will now go and put the box into my trouser pocket to warm up.


----------



## tyred (10 Mar 2022)

Lovely, misty, mysterious morning walk today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

Tentatively planning a ride today with just gilet and base layer. Will I be cold, find out in this afternoon’s exciting update.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Lovely, misty, mysterious morning walk today.
> View attachment 634611



Don’t enter the fog, the flesh eaters will have you.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time to go to work. Today will be short but interesting as I'm taking a client to visit a possible long term job in a protected workshop.
> 
> It's where I used to work, so I'm not sure how my former clients will react...


 Gud Moaning. Wear a disgeese.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2022)

Morning .
You know that it is fashionable to wear jeans with holes in them . When are they going to apply that to socks as I potentially have loads of them .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> You know that it is fashionable to wear jeans with holes in them . When are they going to apply that to socks as I potentially have loads of them .



How else do you get jeans over your legs, without the holes?


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Tentatively planning a ride today with just gilet and base layer. Will I be cold, find out in this afternoon’s exciting update.



You need something on the bottom half or things will start to drop off.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> You need something on the bottom half or things will start to drop off.



It’s alright I’ll be able to roast my chestnuts over the open fire at the pub.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Tentatively planning a ride today with just gilet and base layer. Will I be cold, find out in this afternoon’s exciting update.


What no strides!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What no strides!



Find out in this afternoon’s update


----------



## Hebe (10 Mar 2022)

Just finishing a barely warm coffee. Meeting a friend this morning for a walk and some lunch. Returning some borrowed books and bringing some of my darkroom prints, taken on previous walks together.


----------



## mybike (10 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My puppy is suffering from EBS ( Empty Bowl Syndrome)
> As soon as food is added, it's gone and she looks up, with baleful eyes, saying "Was it then!?"



We've got one of those. She's an expert at picking up anything that might be food out on the walk!

This morning she found a brussel sprout and was eating it.



Reynard said:


> Of course
> 
> It's also a practical thing, as I'm less likely to get pestered for what's on my plate if they've got their own plates.
> 
> Although that never stopped a friend's Siamese... Frank used to steal from your plate while you were eating - well, that was until his Human servant was away for work and I cat sat for the weekend. Frank encountered curry for the first time, and he never stole from my plate again...



Cassie's quite happy to lick a curry plate clean.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> We've got one of those. She's an expert at picking up anything that might be food out on the walk!
> 
> This morning she found a brussel sprout and was eating it.
> 
> ...


Bonnie eats anything and everything. Bark (no pun intended) chippings. Pansies, bird food, the hedgehog house. Tissues and kitchen roll are her favourite if they fall on the floor


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> We've got one of those. She's an expert at picking up anything that might be food out on the walk!
> 
> This morning she found a brussel sprout and was eating it.
> 
> ...


Do beware of sick barstewards, though! My daughter sent me this re a nearby estate... 😔 😡


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2022)

I'm having a bit of a rest , listening to Ken Bruce . Joan Armour Plating is on at the moment . Love and Affection .
Feeling a bit better today.
I have been a bit busy , put the washing up away, put 2 Scalextric sets up in the loft and made a mess in the airing cupboard .


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

A bit less windy here 
Another 10 miles solo on the tandem earlier
First cuppa went down well


----------



## mybike (10 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Do beware of sick barstewards, though! My daughter sent me this re a nearby estate... 😔 😡
> View attachment 634639


I certainly try to spot 'food', but sometimes she is just too quick.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2022)

Just seen a B52 flying low heading for Fairford . I couldn't take a picture of it as I'm charging my camera battery .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Mar 2022)

Because I have no bins to put out I've been feeling left out. I think I may have found a solution....


----------



## oldwheels (10 Mar 2022)

Today's excitement now over. BP seems acceptable and the B12 was completely painless. Nice chatty wee nurse who told me that only those on chemo are getting an extra covid booster just now and the rest of us ancients will be done according to how serious our health malfunctions are.
We also now have a husband and wife doctor team now in residence so there should be more consistency.
The joys of island living again.
This weekend there are hardly any ferries to/from Oban for some obscure reason and the Lochaline boat will run a shuttle service to cope with the extra traffic. This boat is currently broken down so those who travelled down the dreary road to Lochaline either have to turn round and go back or hunker down and hope.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> AM?
> Hopefully with as few medications as possible.
> 
> Any idea if you'll have follow-ups after they let you out?


I have to go in daily for intravenous drugs, so they see me then, but all follow up is with my G.P.. Hospitals seem to think you are better off at home as soon as possible, and my G.P. is in the same system. St. Joseph's is a good hospital, good food as well.


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have to go in daily for intravenous drugs, so they see me then, but all follow up is with my G.P.. Hospitals seem to think you are better off at home as soon as possible, and my G.P. is in the same system. St. Joseph's is a good hospital, good food as well.


There's easier ways of getting good food.
Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Today's excitement now over. BP seems acceptable and the B12 was completely painless. Nice chatty wee nurse who told me that only those on chemo are getting an extra covid booster just now and the rest of us ancients will be done according to how serious our health malfunctions are.
> We also now have a husband and wife doctor team now in residence so there should be more consistency.
> The joys of island living again.
> This weekend there are hardly any ferries to/from Oban for some obscure reason and the Lochaline boat will run a shuttle service to cope with the extra traffic. This boat is currently broken down so those who travelled down the dreary road to Lochaline either have to turn round and go back or hunker down and hope.


Sounds like a bagpipe tune, " The Dreary Road to Lochaline."


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's easier ways of getting good food.
> Onwards and upwards.


Quite true. Although with the only good telly being a classic movie channel, I saw a good deal of movies I have been wanting to see for some time, and some I never heard of.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Mar 2022)

BeebAmerica shows only _Star Trek_ during the day, it seems.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2022)

Sunny and breezy here chez Casa Reynard. I have not turned the oil radiators on this morning as the house it plenty clement enough. I'll turn them on at tea time.

I have had a quiet morning writing, keeping an eye on the news and the F1 testing.

It is time for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

Lunchtime cuppa going down well
Why can't you slice malt loaf without squashing it


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> We've got one of those. She's an expert at picking up anything that might be food out on the walk!
> 
> This morning she found a brussel sprout and was eating it.
> 
> ...



I have a friend whose dogs love eating sheep poo.

Unfortunately he lives on a sheep farm...

*_Also sniffing, rolling in..._


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time to go to work. Today will be short but interesting as I'm taking a client to visit a possible long term job in a protected workshop.
> 
> It's where I used to work, so I'm not sure how my former clients will react...



Okay that was... strange: being in a familiar place from my past with clients I know well, and a client I now work with in a completely different situation. 

I got pounced on by several former clients who have a tendency to forget matters like social distancing. Fortunately there are twice weekly tests so I'm pretty sure I won't get Corona...

It was good though, partly to catch up with my former clients and colleagues, but also to remember why I moved on...


----------



## postman (10 Mar 2022)

I wonder if cake shops have magnifying glass in cake displays.Cos the bit i bought looked bigger in the case than it did on my plate.Never mind the two coffees were nice,i spent longer in the cafe tha n the walk.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2022)

Back from ride and pub lunch. Just a base layer and gilet was warm enough and sat out in garden in sun.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (10 Mar 2022)

I'm finding the posts lately are too interesting and less mundane.
Anyway my mundane news, woke up this morning to find our dog who sleeps on our bed had s**t himself on the duvet cover.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2022)

Had a chicken sandwich for luncheon, along with a pear, an orange and two


----------



## Speicher (10 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wait whilst you get up in the morning, they'll have put the for sale sign on your property.
> 
> Had that done years ago. Went out and asked what they thought they were doing, as I removed their sign from the garden. Turns out they couldn't count either, it was for the house next door.



I spoke to a very helpful lady this morning, to explain that the street view was showing the wrong house. It has now been corrected. This should avoid people using navsat and driving slowly past my house, and them getting confuddled, cos the house they are looking for is the other end of this road.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> Cassie's quite happy to lick a curry plate clean.



That's cos she's a DOG.

Cats tend to be far more discerning. Well, that's the *theory* anyway...


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2022)

Oh, and I got a leaflet in the post to let me know that later this month, bin day will be moving to Thursday.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's cos she's a DOG.
> 
> Cats tend to be far more discerning. Well, that's the *theory* anyway...


Kizzy likes Curry and Fluff used to sit waiting for anything spicy like Kissa who was very partial to Kidney/ Pinto Beans out of a Chilli


----------



## Speicher (10 Mar 2022)

I would like some other people's opinions on this please. The little boy (four years old, who has moved in four doors up) has Special Needs. 

I have in the past worked with people with learning disabilities of varying degrees. I was always careful, not to "talk over their heads" (you know what I mean, I hope) and talk to them as if they understood every word I said. In many cases, people with no speaking abilities could understand everything said to them. The memory of what was said may not have lasted very long, but that is a different scenario.

Anyway, my point is that I have been talking _*to *_the little boy eg "Are you back at school tomorrow?" I am not really expecting a reply, but his father said something like, "No, he goes back on Tuesday". Part of me can see that it is easier on his father to reply in this fashion. So would you continue to talk to the little boy, or adopt his father's approach, or mix the two methods?

You could suggest asking the parents, but they also have a three month old baby, and I do not want to quiz the father, at this stage.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Kizzy likes Curry and Fluff used to sit waiting for anything spicy like Kissa who was very partial to Kidney/ Pinto Beans out of a Chilli



Well, Poppy likes curry flavoured crisps. Mind, she likes *any* crisps.


----------



## Speicher (10 Mar 2022)

I like cheese and ohyumyum crisps.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> I would like some other people's opinions on this please. The little boy (four years old, who has moved in four doors up) has Special Needs.
> 
> I have in the past worked with people with learning disabilities of varying degrees. I was always careful, not to "talk over their heads" (you know what I mean, I hope) and talk to them as if they understood every word I said. In many cases, people with no speaking abilities could understand everything said to them. The memory of what was said may not have lasted very long, but that is a different scenario.
> 
> ...



That's a b*gg*r of a situation, as you say, it's probably just a [Edit: Entirely understandable] reaction on the part of the parents.

I'd do as you are doing and talk directly to him unless specifically asked to do otherwise by the family. I'd also make a point of greeting him specifically by name before talking to him.

That said, I specifically don't work with children but adults with special needs so I could be dead wrong...


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2022)

I'd better go and fill up the wood bins in the house.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> I spoke to a very helpful lady this morning, to explain that the street view was showing the wrong house. It has now been corrected. This should avoid people using navsat and driving slowly past my house, and them getting confuddled, cos the house they are looking for is the other end of this road.



Still no Street View here...


----------



## Speicher (10 Mar 2022)

@Andy in Germany 

I can fully understand that the parents of the little boy, and the new baby, may find it much easier, quicker and less stressful to talk about him instead of to him, in their own home. So my comments are in no way a criticism of their approach.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Andy in Germany
> 
> I can fully understand that the parents of the little boy, and the new baby, may find it much easier, quicker and less stressful to talk about him instead of to him, in their own home. So my comments are in no way a criticism of their approach.



Absolutely, neither are mine, and I've edited the post to reflect this. It could also be a desire to make sure their son isn't stressed; as you say, we're outside of the situation.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Mar 2022)

The Pentax lens I bought on the bay arrived . It's a shame that the weather s a bit gloomy as I would like to give it a better test . I'm having to do manual exposures as it doesn't have the electrical contacts . It seems pretty good .


----------



## rockyroller (10 Mar 2022)

watching mass murder play out on TV in Ukraine is normalizing it. this is horrific & all our children are being traumatized but also this horror is normalized. no wonder why so many don't feel the horror surrounding mass murder. & in the US we put high capacity assault rifles in their hands, no permit required


----------



## oldwheels (10 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like a bagpipe tune, " The Dreary Road to Lochaline."


The touroid think it is wonderful but once you have done it a few hundred times it gets just a drag. No relaxing as there is traffic both ways rushing to get a ferry at each end with lots of blind corners and one long steep hill where there is always an idiot who does not give way to traffic climbing.


----------



## dave r (10 Mar 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I'm finding the posts lately are too interesting and less mundane.



Yes, a lot of the posts on here are too interesting to qualify as mundane news.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have to go in daily for intravenous drugs, so they see me then, but all follow up is with my G.P.. Hospitals seem to think you are better off at home as soon as possible, and my G.P. is in the same system. St. Joseph's is a good hospital, good food as well.


May seem a bit trivial but too many people complain about hospital food. I have got far too much experience of it and cannot really fault it. It is mass produced cafeteria type but what else do they expect?
My wife did have a problem at one Glasgow hospital where the food was produced in Wales and transported hundred of miles to Glasgow. That was justified.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's cos she's a DOG.
> 
> Cats tend to be far more discerning. Well, that's the *theory* anyway...


The only thing our cats would not eat was coop mince. Certainly not fit for humans either. They did get lots of seafood which they loved. The seafood was scraps from my daily catch.


----------



## Speicher (10 Mar 2022)

Bins are frequently talked about on here. Have you had one of these in your bin?


----------



## Speicher (10 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Absolutely, neither are mine, and I've edited the post to reflect this. It could also be a desire to make sure their son isn't stressed; as you say, we're outside of the situation.



I had not thought about that aspect. If he finds it stressful to have people looking directly at him, which is usual when you are talking to someone, then yes, perhaps that is what the parents do. 

As they have a garden that open out onto the same field as my back garden, I have spoken to them when they take the dog for a walk, and maintained a reasonable distance.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2022)

Dragged in another three large ash branches that came down in previous week's storms. About 20 feet long, I'd guess, and 4 inches at the thickest end. Will keep me in firewood for a while.

Wood bins in the house also stocked up.

I now have a


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> I like cheese and ohyumyum crisps.



My go-to flavour as well. 

Although when I buy crisps on sticker (usually multipacks with damaged packaging / bags missing) I'm pretty catholic. The only two flavours I'm not so keen on are salt & vinegar and pickled onion.

I remember KP used to do fried onion flavoured crisps back in the day. Man, I loved those...


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2022)

Mmmmm, watching that Russian tank formation getting flattened by the Ukrainian military after blundering into an ambush was very satisfying.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I'm finding the posts lately are too interesting and less mundane.



My bike is getting mildly dusty at the moment.

Better?


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

Having watched Nigella Lawson cooking the last few nights I know understand why Terry Wigan took the Mick out of her so much


----------



## oldwheels (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

I forgot to mention that I had a slow puncture on my Longtail bike last week.

I replaced the inner tube which solved the problem.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2022)

Been another great day today
About 15 miles on the tandem
And 4 miles by foot
Good food


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2022)

Sausage casserole, mash, sprouts and fried mushrooms for supper this evening.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2022)

That happy moment when you think you've found another item for your archive (in this case a postcard), followed by the aaaaargh moment shortly after, when after a careful cross-check with the article you know the image is from, it becomes apparent that the photo* used is a year too early thanks to differences in the advertising hoardings.

* it's a shot of the start of a race at Brands Hatch with the lap counter right of frame (with 60 laps on the board), but taken from the rear, so it's really difficult to identify the cars. But it's same vantage point, same view, same style of shot, so, I'd imagine, the same photographer.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Mar 2022)

In a steely display of willpower, I just resisted the temptation to buy another power tool.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Mar 2022)

What a lovely day made even better by not being at work. Despite the knackered legs, arms & back after the past two days work, I went out for a thoroughly enjoyable and fast (for me) 40 mile blat in the Suffolk countryside this afternoon. Then, to add to the punishment, I took the car to Ipswich ready for its MOT & service tomorrow and cycled the 8 miles home into a headwind. 

Liquid muscle relaxant is now being taken.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Mar 2022)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I'm finding the posts lately are too interesting and less mundane.
> Anyway my mundane news, woke up this morning to find our dog who sleeps on our bed had s**t himself on the duvet cover.





dave r said:


> Yes, a lot of the posts on here are too interesting to qualify as mundane news.



Would it be too exciting for me to mention that I've found that Aldi's version of Shreddies have to be soaked in milk for longer than Lidl's to get to the correct level of softness? This will impact on Friday's breakfast.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2022)

One last  and then I'm off to bed. Had a very fine evening motorsport nerding with a friend on Messenger. Topic of conversation was F1 engines that have never won a race, which, thanks to the Judd V10 connection, then segued into the reason why Middlebridge (who bought out Brabham) went bust.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Mar 2022)

slowmotion said:


> In a steely display of willpower, I just resisted the temptation to buy another power tool.



My goodness, you could make a fortune writing self-help books with self control like that...


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2022)

I've done the shopping and filled the tank with petroleum. E10 152.9 ppl at Morrisons (155.9 ppl at the nearby tesco)


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2022)

Morning.
The morning started off looking bright , the clouds on the eastern horizon were edged in bright gold and the sky was yellow. It has now turned grey ! .
I have put all of our bins out, it is the new scheme of things . It is quite blowy out .


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2022)

First cuppa is brewing
Temperature is cold and it's breezy


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2022)

First cuppa went down very nicely it was the three C's 

Correct temperature
Correct taste 
Correct consistency


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> My go-to flavour as well.
> 
> Although when I buy crisps on sticker (usually multipacks with damaged packaging / bags missing) I'm pretty catholic. The only two flavours I'm not so keen on are salt & vinegar and pickled onion.
> 
> I remember KP used to do fried onion flavoured crisps back in the day. Man, I loved those...


And I have a weakness for Sultan Finnacre crisps. I ate 3 packets yesterday.

Morning all, by the way!


----------



## oldwheels (11 Mar 2022)

Dry but a bitterly cold SE wind turning to a gale for the afternoon with heavy rain.
Calmac have found yet another excuse to cancel the last ferry today on the Oban/Craignure run. This happens every week.
Those stuck at Lochaline yesterday[ if anybody waited ]would have eventually got over early evening when they finally got the boat fixed. I doubt if even the burger shack would be open and there is nothing else of note there so a dismal place to be stuck.
What on earth is a "Patient Facilitator" NHS Highland are advertising for in Bunessan? Receptionist?


----------



## tyred (11 Mar 2022)

It's Friday


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2022)

Have been sleeping with a 13.5tog


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2022)

It's raining !  
I felt sorry for Georgie last night . He had made himself comfy in our spare bedroom so I just left him there and left the doors downstairs open . As I got ready to get in to bed he came in for a fuss. At one point I thought he would settle but he eventually decided to go off and do his own thing . At 2 o' clock I was woken by a thump on the bed . "Daddy I want to go downstairs but it's dark ! ".
"Ugh!". I got up and carried him downstairs. He doesn't like being carried .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2022)

Developments in the Aldi Shop and Go story. The day before yesterday I checked whether they'd got round to sending me a bill. The app said ''You have no receipts''. I checked my bank account, and emails, nothing. They must have written it off, I thought. Of course, yesterday, Aldi started throwing receipts at me, by app and by email. It's a reasonable approximation of what I bought over a week ago but they've missed one item off. 

So there you have it: a simple sub-£20 shopping trip turns into an epic retailing adventure with suspense and surprises. My advice if they open one up near you is go to a proper shop with tills and stuff instead.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2022)

One thing for sure when you eat granola your jaws get a work out


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2022)

I've invented a new word !
Iflation!
People often suffer from it ! "What if I did this ?" Or "What if that happened ?" 
It can then become "Ah but if I did this ? "


----------



## Jenkins (11 Mar 2022)

Morning all.

I have a pile of ironing waiting for me in the living room. Much preferable is the mug of coffee I'm currently dealing with in the kitchen.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I have a pile of ironing waiting for me in the living room. Much preferable is the mug of coffee I'm currently dealing with in the kitchen.


Quick ! Board up the doorway before it attacks you !


----------



## Jenkins (11 Mar 2022)

Apparently I have a broken rear offside coil spring. And an even bigger bill.


----------



## HarryTheDog (11 Mar 2022)

Went to the works kitchen to make tea, thought the kettle was a bit heavy and noisy. Found 4 eggs in it. Kenyan security guards lunch.


----------



## mybike (11 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's cos she's a DOG.
> 
> Cats tend to be far more discerning. Well, that's the *theory* anyway...


I thought you like curries.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> May seem a bit trivial but too many people complain about hospital food. I have got far too much experience of it and cannot really fault it. It is mass produced cafeteria type but what else do they expect?
> My wife did have a problem at one Glasgow hospital where the food was produced in Wales and transported hundred of miles to Glasgow. That was justified.


St. Joseph has room service, you have a menu and dietary restrictions, but the hospital also only has 140 beds at the most. In The States, you have to be pretty sick to be in the hospital. as I lost 20 pounds, I was on a diabetic medium diet and could have a pork tenderloin for lunch. Which I did, it was quite good. I was there long enough to have had the whole menu.


----------



## mybike (11 Mar 2022)

We received a letter in the post in Welsh & English warning us of avian influenza.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Mar 2022)

Five inches of snow here.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> St. Joseph has room service, you have a menu and dietary restrictions, but the hospital also only has 140 beds at the most. In The States, you have to be pretty sick to be in the hospital. as I lost 20 pounds, I was on a diabetic medium diet and could have a pork tenderloin for lunch. Which I did, it was quite good. I was there long enough to have had the whole menu.


In Scotland you always get room service and a menu which includes special diets. I did lose a lot of weight on one occasion when I was in for a total of 4 weeks which ended up with one kidney less than I started with.
There was one patient who got a dram of whisky at bedtime as otherwise he would not go to sleep and wandered around with a blanket over his head and shoulders. Imagine wakening up and finding that walking past your bed.
This was a large hospital the Glasgow Western now shut down. Level 7 was where I was which for most was a death sentence.
That was 41 years ago so I did survive.😊


----------



## raleighnut (11 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> St. Joseph has room service, you have a menu and dietary restrictions, but the hospital also only has 140 beds at the most. In The States, you have to be pretty sick to be in the hospital. as I lost 20 pounds, I was on a diabetic medium diet and could have a pork tenderloin for lunch. Which I did, it was quite good. I was there long enough to have had the whole menu.


Bit different to the microwaved crap we get in English hospitals cooked on an industrial estate somewhere.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2022)

Mild, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a quiet morning doing some writing. I have to run some errands this afternoon.

It is almost time for luncheon and I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And I have a weakness for Sultan Finnacre crisps. I ate 3 packets yesterday.
> 
> Morning all, by the way!



You're welcome to my share of those. Me no likey.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> I thought you like curries.



That's cos I'm not a cat. 

Curry night here tonight


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2022)

Home now
Not bad journey


----------



## Speicher (11 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And I have a weakness for Sultan Finnacre crisps. I ate 3 packets yesterday.
> 
> Morning all, by the way!



I like slightly Sulted crisps, deffo no Finnacre.


----------



## Speicher (11 Mar 2022)

Tis far too wet for any gardening today. So I am catching up with umpty-two tedious boring domestic tasks.

Was it you @Illaveago who said that you can cycle for four hours and not get tired, but you get tired after thirty minutes of domestic duties. I think I am the same in relation to gardening and domestic tasks.


----------



## Speicher (11 Mar 2022)

Crumbs! My toaster does not work. It is only twenty-two years old. I think it is the clippitty thing that keep the wotsit down that the bread sits on. Espares do not do spares for toasters.

If it is that old, is the elephant on the way out?


----------



## Rocky (11 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> Crumbs! My toaster does not work. It is only twenty-two years old. I think it is the clippitty thing that keep the wotsit down that the bread sits on. Espares do not do spares for toasters.
> 
> If it is that old, is the elephant on the way out?


It sounds like your toaster is toast.......


----------



## Speicher (11 Mar 2022)

Rocky said:


> It sounds like your toaster is toast.......


Yes, crust you to know that. Butter a new toaster could be bought.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2022)

Very fine luncheon of a sausage sandwich, a banana, some pineapple and two


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> I like slightly Sulted crisps, deffo no Finnacre.



Have you tried Sultan Pepper crisps?

I'm rather partial to those too...


----------



## Tribansman (11 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've done the shopping and filled the tank with petroleum. E10 152.9 ppl at Morrisons (155.9 ppl at the nearby tesco)


Just filled up in Walthamstow. E17


----------



## oldwheels (11 Mar 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Bit different to the microwaved crap we get in English hospitals cooked on an industrial estate somewhere.


Oban hospital has it's own kitchen and excellent food. The Royal in Glasgow had state of the art kitchens but chose to import food brought up from Wales which was mostly inedible. This caused my brother in law great fury as he had been responsible for the purchase of said unused kitchens. Any other hospitals I have been in had reasonable food cooked on the premises.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> Tis far too wet for any gardening today. So I am catching up with umpty-two tedious boring domestic tasks.
> 
> Was it you @Illaveago who said that you can cycle for four hours and not get tired, but you get tired after thirty minutes of domestic duties. I think I am the same in relation to gardening and domestic tasks.


Add my name to that problem.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Just filled up in Walthamstow. E17



Esso garage on Hoe Street?


----------



## tyred (11 Mar 2022)

Four minutes until I get my ticket of leave for the weekend


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2022)

It is


----------



## rockyroller (11 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> Bins are frequently talked about on here. Have you had one of these in your bin?



that's how we caught the mice & chipmunks our cats brought into the house. I call them the magic trash cans. basically when faced with a cat or two & a trash can, they choose the can as a big cave for safety


----------



## rockyroller (11 Mar 2022)

OK summer plans in full swing! let the dieting & exercise routines get back on track!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2022)

A big, nasty cloud just came over and I had to switch the light on because I couldn't see any more. The heavy rain forecast still hasn't arrived and we've only had an afternoon shower so far.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> Tis far too wet for any gardening today. So I am catching up with umpty-two tedious boring domestic tasks.
> 
> Was it you @Illaveago who said that you can cycle for four hours and not get tired, but you get tired after thirty minutes of domestic duties. I think I am the same in relation to gardening and domestic tasks.


I can't remember saying that but I agree with that statement .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Mar 2022)

I've been out in the garden testing a 300mm lens that arrived today . It was a bit dull out so I couldn't do much .It does have a bit of purple fringing on some twigs and wires but it seems sharp on other things . It was really cheap including postage .


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2022)

Parental unit's prescription picked up. They got the meds right this time, but the paperwork is still futzed. However, the pharmacist was the usual lady, and she just amended it by hand for me. Also picked up two boxes of LFT.

Now sat down with a


----------



## oldwheels (11 Mar 2022)

Calmac’s problems never seem to end. The bigger boats are all getting pretty old so constantly having mechanical problems and on one of the less old MVClansman the hull plating is having to be replaced as getting too thin in bits.
Now the smaller vessels seem to be having problems. The Lochaline/Fishnish one broke down the other day and was off for nearly a whole day. Now the Iona ferry is caput as well so they are taking our Tobermory/Kilchoan one off and sending it to Iona while trying to get a passenger only one to replace that. In winter mostly used by people from Ardnamurchan coming here for shopping and some touring cyclists. In summer it is jammed with cars and motorhomes.
Iona needs a bigger one tho’ I remember going there in an open launch in the past. Now due to hordes of tourists a launch could not cope and despite no unauthorised car traffic it as now busy with cars owned by settlers and holiday home tenants who can get resident permits. 
Cycling around Iona is no longer the pleasure it used to be.
On my last visit I went over on the first ferry and came back about midday. The queue waiting to board stretched for hundreds of yards and must have been over 1000 people for just one ferry.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2022)

Veggie curry & rice for supper tonight. That recipe from the Tesco magazine is quickly becoming a firm favourite.


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2022)

Oh... When I went to Littleport earlier, the BP station just off the A10 was asking 161.9 for E10 and 171.9 for diesel.

And a friend of mine got BOB at Crufts with her Portuguese Podengo.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Mar 2022)

My bike continues to be dusty.

In other news, I helped refit and decorate a shop today; This job certainly provides variety.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2022)

The E10 I bought @ 152.9 ppl this morning at 06:00 would have cost me 154.9 ppl at 19:00 this evening. 
Maybe I could sell it and make a profit 😁😎


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> My bike continues to be dusty.
> 
> In other news, I helped refit and decorate a shop today; This job certainly provides variety.


A dusty bike means you have been graced with dry weather. That's almost good.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2022)

I almost nearly had a huge wobbly panic, today!! 

I'd finished a 15 mile loop around Cannock Chase on the Brommie (keeping on Blue routes and avoiding the Red & Black trails I used to bounce around on the Full Sus). I reached into the chest pocket of my jacket to discover that the zip was undone and my car keys were gone!!! Aghhhhhh! What to do?? 
Obvious choice, retrace my route and hope against hope that I'd spot them.. Forlorn hope, thought I 😔 
A couple of miles into my backtracking, I had a sudden wonderful memory of taking the keys out of the pocket and attaching them to the clippy thing in my backpack, when I stopped for a banana break, as they were in danger of getting wet in the jacket as it was precipitating it down! 

Phew!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> The E10 I bought @ 152.9 ppl this morning at 06:00 would have cost me 154.9 ppl at 19:00 this evening.
> Maybe I could sell it and make a profit 😁😎


Which was 145.9ppl when I filled up midweek!


----------



## classic33 (11 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> My bike continues to be dusty.
> 
> In other news, I helped refit and decorate a shop today; This job certainly provides variety.


I've done similar, from putting the shelving in place, through building the display boards, to painting the walls.
Throw in a bit of emergency plumbing, replacing windows on the second floor, to dealing with boilers that didn't want to work when needed.

And I was only working in a toyshop.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Mar 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Bit different to the microwaved crap we get in English hospitals cooked on an industrial estate somewhere.


I cannot speak for the big hospital in town, but the little R.C. hospital where I was has good food cooked on the premises, and good staff. One person per room, for the most part, especially in case of serious illness. Which is good, because when I am in the hospital I tend to sleep about four hours per night and watch a lot of old movies.


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2022)

Am I bonkers for thinking that a sit-ski rig looks like a whole lot of fun? Anyways, off to bed go I...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2022)

I think I will try a few miles
I think the rain has stopped
I think the cat wants feeding


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Mar 2022)

Well, that was a lousy nights sleep 
<_yawn>_


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I almost nearly had a huge wobbly panic, today!!
> 
> I'd finished a 15 mile loop around Cannock Chase on the Brommie (keeping on Blue routes and avoiding the Red & Black trails I used to bounce around on the Full Sus). I reached into the chest pocket of my jacket to discover that the zip was undone and my car keys were gone!!! Aghhhhhh! What to do??
> Obvious choice, retrace my route and hope against hope that I'd spot them.. Forlorn hope, thought I 😔
> ...


Don't leave us in suspense! Were they there ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I think I will try a few miles
> I think the rain has stopped
> I think the cat wants feeding


That's a lot of thinking !
You should rest now .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2022)

Morning.
I can see blue sky but also what looks like storm clouds to the South . We must have had a lot of rain in the night as there are large puddles on the road outside .
On the lens front I am waiting for a 2x converter to arrive some when soon .
My  has run out . I'm going to have to make a great trek to make some more . That's if I can rem the recipe .


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Don't leave us in suspense! Were they there ?


On the end of the clippy thing in my backpack.. 😂


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> On the end of the clippy thing in my backpack.. 😂


Good !
I thought for a moment that you might be stranded in the wilds of wherever it was .


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Good !
> I thought for a moment that you might be stranded in the wilds of wherever it was .


Happily not, though Cannock Chase is beautiful, even in the pouring rain! ☔ 
And the car parks gets locked @ 18:00!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2022)

Oh! I have found an answer to a question I posted a while back ! . 

Beamed up by aliens !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2022)

I may have a roll of tape that Reynard might be interested in seeing .

No ! It's not one of those leave a certain amount in a brown envelope behind a waste bin somewhere . It is F1 related .


----------



## oldwheels (12 Mar 2022)

Pouring rain but no wind yet. Gales back again tomorrow and rotten for the rest of the week.
The holiday home menaces are back parked in our resident parking and with the outside light left on permanently. 
They used to be not too bad and kept to their own area in front of the house but this last year they have been the arrogant could not care less types. 
Last week when I was out I borrowed the Openreach cones which are handy but I cannot keep doing that as they often use them if they expect to come back to a pit nearby to stop cars parking on top of it and blocking their access.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> That's a lot of thinking !
> You should rest now .


I think I rested on my 30 mile damp underfoot ride 
First cuppa went down well


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I may have a roll of tape that Reynard might be interested in seeing .
> 
> No ! It's not one of those leave a certain amount in a brown envelope behind a waste bin somewhere . It is F1 related .


That's what you are telling us


----------



## mybike (12 Mar 2022)

OK, so its not entirely mundane, but I've had a lump of glass in my leg from a motorcycle accident for~50 years. Last summer it started giving me grief and toward the end of January it made an appearance. A bit like a loose tooth, it came out this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2022)

It's started raining!


----------



## Hebe (12 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I may have a roll of tape that Reynard might be interested in seeing .


I was happily wondering “scotch? Sello? Washi? Duck? Magic” Kept me happily occupied until well into the next paragraph. I think a thread dedicated to the mundane is my spiritual home.


----------



## Tribansman (12 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Pouring rain but no wind yet. Gales back again tomorrow and rotten for the rest of the week.
> The holiday home menaces are back parked in our resident parking and with the outside light left on permanently.
> They used to be not too bad and kept to their own area in front of the house but this last year they have been the arrogant could not care less types.
> Last week when I was out I borrowed the Openreach cones which are handy but I cannot keep doing that as they often use them if they expect to come back to a pit nearby to stop cars parking on top of it and blocking their access.


Think some slightly more robust direct action is in order. The bloody cheek of it


----------



## oldwheels (12 Mar 2022)

Must be some kind of record. My mail arrived today before 12 o'clock. Usually before privatisation it was mid afternoon at best but latterly much later. Yesterday's mail arrived at 8 o'clock in the evening.
Bad news my electricity cost up estimated at £270 more per annum, much of that due to a near doubling of the standing charge. What that has to do with the cost of the electricity I cannot work out.
Better news while my Council Tax bill is up I actually will pay about £12 per month less. The Scottish government has put in a subsidy direct to the taxpayer.😊


----------



## oldwheels (12 Mar 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Think some slightly more robust direct action is in order. The bloody cheek of it


I have politely pointed out to some in the past that they had their own parking and got a load of abuse. The peasants who live here should just learn that they are of no importance unless as servants.😠


----------



## Hebe (12 Mar 2022)

I have the house to myself. After two years of lockdowns, home schooling and working from home (which became the norm), having the place to myself for a day or two feels as good as going on holiday.
Also, Stefan is delivering my parcel today between 15:52 and 16:52.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2022)

Nice long doorstep walk just short of 2 miles .


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Mar 2022)

How to provide variety at work:

Collect items from storeroom
Forget metal framed shelf above head
Smack head on shelf
Go to hospital and get head glued back together again.
Come back to apartment for lunch.
Catch bus in ten minutes to return to shop to collect bike.

The doc asked "How did you get the injury?"
I said "Temporary geographical amnesia..."


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Mar 2022)

Been for a ride with wife. No jacket required and felt Spring like out of the wind.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Been for a ride with wife. No jacket required and felt Spring like out of the wind.


I just cycled back from the shop without gloves. First time this year. I'd left them in a closed pannier full of shopping and I couldn't be bothered to get them out again.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> I was happily wondering “scotch? Sello? Washi? Duck? Magic” Kept me happily occupied until well into the next paragraph. I think a thread dedicated to the mundane is my spiritual home.


You could have wondered reel to reel ! 

I will get round to posting a picture soon . Bit tired at the moment .


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2022)

Mild, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept in, then have puttered around checking what I have in when it comes to groceries, and then constructing my shopping list for later. I shall be going to Tesco for a spot of yellow stickering in the evening.

Right now though, it is time for luncheon and I has a hungry.

The cats will be disappointed because I have run out of "their" ham. I have made a note on my shopping list that resupply is required.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2022)

At long last I have down loaded my picture. I'm sorry that it is blurry. I have also been playing with one of those Pyro Master tools.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Mar 2022)

Reggie is lonely in the morning. if I don't get up at my usual time I hear him downstairs howling for company. I feel sad for our remaining 16yr old cat who has had his 2 siblings his entire life. I don't know how to explain anything to him. only to love him & distract him. he still looks for them, here & there. *sigh* he had an active morning & napping now


----------



## oldwheels (12 Mar 2022)

An alternative view of Tobermory as a result of the ferry chaos. The Lochaline ferry was broken down and in any case the temporary vessel could not take him so he went to Kilchoan before the ferry there was removed to Iona. Being a well know local man they did a special run to pick him up so he ended up coming along the Main St with a tight bend and a long lorry. There are vehicles parked behind the lorry out of sight restricting his movements.
We have interesting discussions on the local FB page and he is mostly correct in his observations on local history and generally agrees with me but is never nasty if I am wrong. His views on the tourists are pretty much in line with mine and he has a good line in subtle satire.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> How to provide variety at work:
> 
> Collect items from storeroom
> Forget metal framed shelf above head
> ...



Bike collected and washed.

It is therefore no longer dusty.


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a seafood stick sandwich, a minneola, some pineapple and two


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> How to provide variety at work:
> 
> Collect items from storeroom
> Forget metal framed shelf above head
> ...



Oww, mend quickly. Hope your bonce is not too dented xxx


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> At long last I have down loaded my picture. I'm sorry that it is blurry. I have also been playing with one of those Pyro Master tools.
> View attachment 635002



Brabham - BMW, I presume...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oww, mend quickly. Hope your bonce is not too dented xxx



Thanks @Reynard; there's no real damage, just a rather enthusiastic cut.

It's strange but I've cycled and commuted by bike for years without injury; I've also managed to work with all manner of noisy sharp things relatively unscathed, but I seem to injure myself on things like shelves...


----------



## Speicher (12 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Pouring rain but no wind yet. Gales back again tomorrow and rotten for the rest of the week.
> The holiday home menaces are back parked in our resident parking and with the outside light left on permanently.
> They used to be not too bad and kept to their own area in front of the house but this last year they have been the arrogant could not care less types.
> Last week when I was out I borrowed the Openreach cones which are handy but I cannot keep doing that as they often use them if they expect to come back to a pit nearby to stop cars parking on top of it and blocking their access.


Many years ago, I stayed in a self-catering flat in Porthmadog, north Wales. It was described as having allocated parking. On arrival it was evident that the "allocated" parking was part of the car park for the Ffestiniog Mountain Railway. 

So I though well, how is that going to work out? No cones to mark it, just small notices on the adjacent wall. Anyhoo, yes it did work, after days out and returning to the flat, there was "my" space unoccupied.  I did use the train as often as possible, but was pleasantly surprised at people's respect for other people's parking.


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> At long last I have down loaded my picture. I'm sorry that it is blurry. I have also been playing with one of those Pyro Master tools.
> View attachment 635002



Yep... Brabham, 1986...  Found this on the 'bay, and it matches that exactly. Shame it's Patrese's BT55 and not Derek's...


----------



## tyred (12 Mar 2022)

I mislaid my Skoda in a car park today

A symptom of driving the same car for 16 years and then changing combined with the fact that my 205 is rare enough to stand out and be easy to spot whereas a grey Skoda Fabia is the epitome of blandness.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I mislaid my Skoda in a car park today
> 
> A symptom of driving the same car for 16 years and then changing combined with the fact that my 205 is rare enough to stand out and be easy to spot whereas a grey Skoda Fabia is the epitome of blandness.


My car will give me directions to tell me where my car is. I hope it doesn't give driving instructions though....

Edit: I guess I should have said that my car has an app that will tell me where it is. I just tried it and it gave walking directions from somewhere where I'm not. Rather unexpectedly, it also gave me an estimated scootering time from the same place that I'm not at.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2022)

Things in the garden starting to show signs of life again


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2022)

Right, time to put some presentable clothes on and tootle off to Tesco.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> Many years ago, I stayed in a self-catering flat in Porthmadog, north Wales. It was described as having allocated parking. On arrival it was evident that the "allocated" parking was part of the car park for the Ffestiniog Mountain Railway.
> 
> So I though well, how is that going to work out? No cones to mark it, just small notices on the adjacent wall. Anyhoo, yes it did work, after days out and returning to the flat, there was "my" space unoccupied.  I did use the train as often as possible, but was pleasantly surprised at people's respect for other people's parking.


You do say "many years ago". That would have been the same here but now that we are an unofficial theme park we get a different type of tourist. All take and no respect for those who live here.😠


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Mar 2022)

Stepped on the scale to have my quarterly dose of extra humour. Lost another 3kg! 

I suspect it could actually be closer to 4kg, but i've just drunk a gallon of water and scoffed down a large portion of fish & chips, some scampi after almost 6 hours of non-stop hiking 

Terrain was mostly flat but i was already one foot in the grave from being on the bike for the last two days. The walk home was more of a '_death march_'. The fish & chips vanished before it even had a chance to hit my plate.  Time for a well earned rest and a shot of whisky.


----------



## Speicher (12 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> You do say "many years ago". That would have been the same here but now that we are an unofficial theme park we get a different type of tourist. All take and no respect for those who live here.😠



Yes, that was my point. Twenty years or so ago, attitudes seemed to be very different.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2022)

So glad our 6 yr old granddaughter showed us how to pause live tv


----------



## Illaveago (12 Mar 2022)

I've been playing with my lenses. Most of the things I've been trying to capture have been a bit far away so I've had to crop them . I've got some lovely shots of a twig in sharp focus with a Robin in soft focus behind it .


----------



## tyred (12 Mar 2022)

I've turned off all Google notifications on my phone. I don't want news and weather updates. "It's raining" - oh I wondered what that wet stuff falling from the sky was.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I mislaid my Skoda in a car park today
> 
> A symptom of driving the same car for 16 years and then changing combined with the fact that my 205 is rare enough to stand out and be easy to spot whereas a grey Skoda Fabia is the epitome of blandness.



Over the years I've mislaid my car several times, on one occasion I was parked in a multi story with two third floors.


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Things in the garden starting to show signs of life again



I know, I'm going to have to do start gardening sometime soon, I've already hard pruned my Buddleia.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Over the years I've mislaid my car several times, on one occasion I was parked in a multi story with two third floors.


Large outdoor car park, heavy snowfall before wireless keys were invented.


----------



## tyred (12 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Over the years I've mislaid my car several times, on one occasion I was parked in a multi story with two third floors.


A work colleague once went shopping with a friend and parked in the multi story at the shopping centre. When they came back some hours later, she walked up to her red VW Polo and the key wouldn't unlock the door. Her friend's brother is a mechanic so they called him and he came out, eventually broke into the car, damaging the door handle in the process. When she got into the driver's seat, the key wouldn't turn in the ignition, then she thought "who moved my seat." 

Her Polo was parked on the floor below and they had broken into someone else's red Polo with a similar registration number. They had to wait until the owner came back, apologise and offer to pay for the damage


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Mar 2022)

-14C this morning,, but much of the 5" of snow has melted.


----------



## classic33 (12 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> How to provide variety at work:
> 
> Collect items from storeroom
> Forget metal framed shelf above head
> ...


Did you damage the shelf?


----------



## rockyroller (12 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to put some presentable clothes on and tootle off to Tesco.


here's hoping you don't put your pants on inside-out. I did that a cpl times during limited lockdown. for some reason my track pants here stored or dried inside out & I just slipped them on w/o noticing. until I reached for pockets at whatever store I was at. doing it a 2nd time was even more funny


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2022)

Not too much luck in Tesco tonight - counters cleared up early afternoon, and virtually nothing to be had in fruit & veg, bakery or the green bins. Chilled section to the rescue though...

Picked up a tray of pork loin steaks, giant fish fingers, cod bites in batter, breaded chicken wings, smoked salmon, coleslaw, potatoes and pains au chocolat.

Going to be making schnitzel, so if you're all wondering what that banging might be at some point this coming week, that'll be me letting loose with the meat tenderizer...


----------



## Reynard (12 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> here's hoping you don't put your pants on inside-out. I did that a cpl times during limited lockdown. for some reason my track pants here stored or dried inside out & I just slipped them on w/o noticing. until I reached for pockets at whatever store I was at. doing it a 2nd time was even more funny



Nope. I'm a jeans-and-jumper girl when I go out.


----------



## tyred (12 Mar 2022)

'Ti's time I took my rest. 😴


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

I'm off to bed too.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (13 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I mislaid my Skoda in a car park today
> 
> A symptom of driving the same car for 16 years and then changing combined with the fact that my 205 is rare enough to stand out and be easy to spot whereas a grey Skoda Fabia is the epitome of blandness.


Many years ago a friend came out of the pub, got into his Cortina, started the engine and went to turn on his recently purchased Cassette player but it was missing. Drat he thought (or words to that effect) and turned round to see if the speakers were still on the parcel shelf..........................no sign but the thieves had kindly left him a baby seat in the back.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2022)

Right I am going for a few miles


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you damage the shelf?



No, but it had a lot of glassware on it, and several items fell on the tiled floor, which rather added to the drama of the situation.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2022)

Morning .
I'm trapped !
Georgie has decided to go to sleep on my legs ! 
It rained hard again in the night .


----------



## oldwheels (13 Mar 2022)

Dry but a brisk cold SE wind with gales later.
On the subject of missing cars etc. My wife went out of her shop and got into her van and thought "this is a tip it needs to get cleaned out". She then realised it was not our van but the deli next door who had an identical make and colour wee Suzuki.
DIL's mother was in Tesco and son outside waiting in his car. She came out opened the back door and put her shopping in and got into front seat before turning to the driver who looked somewhat surprised since she was in somebody else's car.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Mar 2022)

Breakfast done, shower then out on my bike. Will need waterproofs later I think.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2022)

I've just been up a ladder. It was very high and I was actually quite brave!


----------



## tyred (13 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just been up a ladder. It was very high and I was actually quite brave!


Rather you than me. I get in a panic walking on thick carpet.


----------



## tyred (13 Mar 2022)

It's not a lovely morning


----------



## oldwheels (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2022)

I was looking on the bay of E at cameras and almost got tempted by one . I have been envious of the pictures that some peeps have taken with their cameras . I think I developed Pixie envy! Some of the pictures were taken with cameras with 24 megga Pixies. It makes my 10 look a bit small . Anyway! After reading through the chap's post it seems to have more problems than he mentions . He has listed it as spares or repair as the mechanism for the aperture has broken , but the mention of the mirror sticking could mean a motor on its way out.
I believe that the marvelous pictures are taken with the lens a couple of inches away from the subject .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2022)

Oh! I've heard that some people take pictures in the raw ! 

I think that's what they are talking about !


----------



## tyred (13 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was looking on the bay of E at cameras and almost got tempted by one . I have been envious of the pictures that some peeps have taken with their cameras . I think I developed Pixie envy! Some of the pictures were taken with cameras with 24 megga Pixies. It makes my 10 look a bit small . Anyway! After reading through the chap's post it seems to have more problems than he mentions . He has listed it as spares or repair as the mechanism for the aperture has broken , but the mention of the mirror sticking could mean a motor on its way out.
> I believe that the marvelous pictures are taken with the lens a couple of inches away from the subject .


Buy a Zenit. You could drop it off a cliff and it will still work


----------



## tyred (13 Mar 2022)

My laptop is doing an update 😴


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2022)

This morning I discovered that if you eat blueberries shortly after brushing your teeth, the blueberries taste curiously of aniseed. Every day's a school day.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Nice 43 miles earlier had a couple of short showers 
Did some new to me roads which is always nice


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Mar 2022)

On this day 26 years ago the Dunblane Massacre occurred 😔


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2022)

I need to get some superglue. This is for model making, not to avoid hospital visits; although as far as I know the stuff was originally developed for glueing soldiers together in Vietnam.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> On this day 26 years ago the Dunblane Massacre occurred 😔


I think I was late shift and was watching the news on tv before going to work not far away between Stirling and Bridge of Allan. It was a sombre day.


----------



## Hebe (13 Mar 2022)

I am catching up on all the chores that I chose to ignore yesterday. That might have been an error of judgement.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need to get some superglue. This is for model making, not to avoid hospital visits; although as far as I know the stuff was originally developed for gluilg soldiers together in Vietnam.


had a vet try that on my vat one time. didn't last. big disaster. this is my go to stuff lately


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2022)

Why do a lot of di@k heads all drive the same brand of German cars


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Mar 2022)

I spoke to another person on my ride today, only for directions, but the first person since Friday.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

Mild and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept in (had some very odd dreams), done some laundry and tidied up last night's shopping. Because I come back fairly late in the evening, I only deal with the fridgeables, and everything else gets sorted the next day. My friend Linda is swinging by later to pick up the groceries and stickered items I bought for her yesterday.

I am not certain the autograph card I was thinking of buying is genuine. The autograph itself may well be (Goodwood Festival of Speed and all that), but the card itself is ringing some alarm bells. I am beginning to think that it is not a genuine *CONTEMPORARY* Arrows Grand Prix item, rather that it's something the seller has knocked up in Photoshop.

What's behind my reasoning? The same seller has a number of other autograph cards for sale, some supposedly several years earlier, some a bit later, and they're all roughly the same style, irrespective of the team.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why do a lot of di@k heads all drive the same brand of German cars



We wonder that as well, if it's any consolation.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2022)

I had chicken for lunch.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Mar 2022)

Just wondering on the pros and cons of getting a 'rest of my life bike' custom made. It is something I have always wanted to do.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Mar 2022)

I just had some apple juice.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

Had a seafood stick sandwich for luncheon, along with a banana, a minneola and two 

My friend has picked up her groceries.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Buy a Zenit. You could drop it off a cliff and it will still work



As would most Soviet / East German camera gear of that time. I have a fair bit of it - mostly East German.

One of the characters in my novel owns a Zenit.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, but it had a lot of glassware on it, and several items fell on the tiled floor, which rather added to the drama of the situation.



Ooops... A bit of a... smashing... time then? 

Hope you're not too hurty today xxx


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2022)

Still no basic lemon curd in local Tesco , Sainsbugs and co op 

And certainly not paying £2+ for posh stuff


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Just wondering on the pros and cons of getting a 'rest of my life bike' custom made. It is something I have always wanted to do.



I've never wanted to get a custom build, but making my own was a lot of fun and very satisfying. So much so I just went and bought some brakes and gear levers to make a MK II, although I must admit this is partly because Beautiful daughter (who is six) already has her eyes on the original...


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2022)

If anyone calls, I'll be spring cleaning the patio...


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> If anyone calls, I'll be spring cleaning the patio...


Wait while spring arrives.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

I have just trimmed my fingernails.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Mar 2022)

Beer and footy with a smidgeon of guilt at not going out on the bike today, ah well.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Beer and footy with a smidgeon of guilt at not going out on the bike today, ah well.
> View attachment 635237



As a Gooner, I'm afraid I can't "like" your choice of game...


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've never wanted to get s custom build, but making my own was a lot of fun and very satisfying. So much so I just went and bought some brakes and gear levers to make a MK II, although I must admit this is partly because Beautiful daughter who is six already has her eyes on the original...


I like your bike in your photos but I have my heart set on a Rolhoff as when I get a narrow boat sods law says eventually I will ding the derailier getting it on and off.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Mar 2022)

After the driving rain which has now stopped and the windows are dry they are cleaner than they have been all winter. One job I have been putting off and now done for me by the elements.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

Time for Arsenal v Leicester on the radio. Have a  and some snacks while I listen.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time for Arsenal v Leicester on the radio. Have a  and some snacks while I listen.


Expecting a one-way goalfest in that one.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Expecting a one-way goalfest in that one.



Where my lot are concerned, I like to hold off making predictions...


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I like your bike in your photos but I have my heart set on a Rolhoff as when I get a narrow boat sods law says eventually I will ding the derailier getting it on and off.



I see the point. A belt drive would also mean less nasty oily metal bits in the confined space of a narrow boat.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> If anyone calls, I'll be spring cleaning the patio...





classic33 said:


> Wait while spring arrives.


Finished. It's covered so any rain won't make much difference, but I wanted to get rid of the general muck and dry leaves...


----------



## mybike (13 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> How to provide variety at work:
> 
> Collect items from storeroom
> Forget metal framed shelf above head
> ...



You weren't wearing a helmet?

[sorry, couldn't resist, after all it is cyclechat]


----------



## mybike (13 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep... Brabham, 1986...  Found this on the 'bay, and it matches that exactly. Shame it's Patrese's BT55 and not Derek's...
> 
> View attachment 635018


Go faster typewriter?


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> Go faster typewriter?



A typewriter would have handled better... The BT55 was notorious for having the torsional rigidity of blancmange.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> You weren't wearing a helmet?
> 
> [sorry, couldn't resist, after all it is cyclechat]



I'm surprised took a whole day for someone to say that...


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finished. It's covered so any rain won't make much difference, but I wanted to get rid of the general muck and dry leaves...


You trying to find the floor again?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You trying to find the floor again?



I'm continually optimistic.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm continually optimistic.


Take it you didn't then.


----------



## mybike (13 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Buy a Zenit. You could drop it off a cliff and it will still work



Reminded me of my Zorki, used to rip the film sprockets!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why do a lot of di@k heads all drive the same brand of German cars


They've found their level of mentality!


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

Well, we won, but it wasn't a goal fest. Sounds like it was a good game, looking forward to watching it on MOTD later.

Wednesday's game is a completely different kettle of fish, however...


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (13 Mar 2022)

I managed to overtake a lorry in my Skoda, it can be done with sufficient forward planning and plenty of gear changing.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I managed to overtake a lorry in my Skoda, it can be done with sufficient forward planning and plenty of gear changing.



Yep... When I drove a Favorit, that was pretty much the way it was.  My Felicia on the other hand was the top-of-the-range and went like shoot off a shovel - a good performer for an unassuming car. The Fabia estate though is somewhere in between the two. I wish it would have more oomph lower down the range at times, but once you've got momentum, it's capable of embarrassing cars that cost significantly more.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

Cats have been fed. Felix AGAIL with saithe & salmon. My supper is about to be wanged in the poppity-ping.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I managed to overtake a lorry in my Skoda, it can be done with *sufficient forward planning* and plenty of gear changing.



How many days?


----------



## tyred (13 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep... When I drove a Favorit, that was pretty much the way it was.  My Felicia on the other hand was the top-of-the-range and went like shoot off a shovel - a good performer for an unassuming car. The Fabia estate though is somewhere in between the two. I wish it would have more oomph lower down the range at times, but once you've got momentum, it's capable of embarrassing cars that cost significantly more.


I just can't warm to the thing at all. It doesn't have a single feature of interest, is ugly, has horrible vague steering, a jiggly ride, is noisy and underpowered and initial impressions suggest not particularly economical. I'm not able to weld my Peugeot back together due to injury so it will have to do for now. Sadly I am driving far more than normal too as I can't cycle very far at the moment either.

Edit: I wouldn't mind a Favorit, a nice piece of Bertone styling, a brave effort and a big step forward for the company at the time.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I just can't warm to the thing at all. It doesn't have a single feature of interest, is ugly, has horrible vague steering, a jiggly ride, is noisy and underpowered and initial impressions suggest not particularly economical. I'm not able to weld my Peugeot back together due to injury so it will have to do for now. Sadly I am driving far more than normal too as I can't cycle very far at the moment either.
> 
> Edit: I wouldn't mind a Favorit, a nice piece of Bertone styling, a brave effort and a big step forward for the company at the time.



I'm surprised about the handling, as they do handle really nicely. You can "push on" with them. Maybe something's amiss somewhere.

You have the 1 litre one going by what you're saying? Yes, that one is woefully underpowered. My series 1 has the 1.4


----------



## Hebe (13 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> Reminded me of my Zorki, used to rip the film sprockets!


I have one of those, I hate loading it but I love playing around with the focus. I always end up with way under 36 exposures by the time I've got the film tail properly trimmed.





Savernake Forest on an unfocused Zorki. Complete with dodgy light piping on lower edge.


----------



## tyred (13 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm surprised about the handling, as they do handle really nicely. You can "push on" with them. Maybe something's amiss somewhere.
> 
> You have the 1 litre one going by what you're saying? Yes, that one is woefully underpowered. My series 1 has the 1.4


It holds the road very well but there is no feel or connection to the road but I suppose I'm comparing it to a much older car. You can drive it fast but you would never enjoy it. A lot of modern cars lack connection to the road imo although I'm impressed with my Mum's Kia Soul. Never in a million years would I have even looked at one but it's actually great to drive. 

It's a 1.2. Good low down torque for a small engine but doesn't rev out very well. It drives like a diesel mk1 Golf - not much point in revving it, just keep changing gear and stay in the power band.


----------



## DCLane (13 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I managed to overtake a lorry in my Skoda, it can be done with sufficient forward planning and plenty of gear changing.



That's like driving my very under-powered Peugeot Tepee; you take every corner with gusto and lean, given acceleration is something _other_ cars do.


----------



## DCLane (13 Mar 2022)

I was at the second race series in two days, with another series of crashes involving son no. 2 as a passenger amongst riders going down in front of him. Only this time it wasn't him that went down after someone took him out yesterday at the Eddie Soens race, but a rider we know quite well. A nasty crash at York in the E/1/2/3 race and they left in an ambulance. I have their bike which, whilst damaged, appears more intact than they are sadly.

And I've had a pile of items sell/not sell on eBay this evening. A very rusty ancient crankset sold for what I thought was a too-high price, but several rare seatpost clamps and saddles which I took a lot of time photographing and listing didn't. Sold a bike as well (Dawes Kingpin) but my old TT bike didn't sell (Principia TT2 Light) so that's re-listed.


----------



## tyred (13 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> That's like driving my very under-powered Peugeot Tepee; you take every corner with gusto and lean, given acceleration is something _other_ cars do.


My 205 isn't fast either but it never feels so reluctant and lethargic as the Skoda.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> My 205 isn't fast either but it never feels so reluctant and lethargic as the Skoda.



In that case, my Mini is what you need... Seat of the pants driving and ridiculously quick from a standing start. Mind, once you get to about 50 mph, then everyone else is faster than you...


----------



## Jenkins (13 Mar 2022)

I cut the grass this afternoon. Or rather I cut the mass of weeds and few tufts of grass that had survived the winter.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I managed to overtake a lorry in my Skoda, it can be done with sufficient forward planning and plenty of gear changing.


I once borrowed a friend’s Peugeot 505 estate which was automatic with 3 forward gears. You really had to work at at and while the kick down did work it had a bit of a think before it did anything. It was never in the right gear and had to be persuaded to change down before trying to overtake when it would then change up at the wrong moment. Dreadful thing.
Marginally better than the Daf pickup a farmer friend loaned me when my wife got stuck as our A60 would not start. After I had given the battery terminals a whack to get it started and we went back to the farm discovered I had his dogs in the back.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need to get some superglue. This is for model making, not to avoid hospital visits; although as far as I know the stuff was originally developed for glueing soldiers together in Vietnam.


Can we start a "Guess what Andy has stuck himself to today..." thread?


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

I am watching Crufts BIS

Had the last of the curry & rice for supper.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> That's like driving my very under-powered Peugeot Tepee; you take every corner with gusto and lean, given acceleration is something _other_ cars do.


My Peugeot 1.6 diesel Tepee has a surprising turn of speed and is probably potentially the fastest and best handling car I have owned


----------



## fossyant (13 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep... When I drove a Favorit, that was pretty much the way it was.  My Felicia on the other hand was the top-of-the-range and went like shoot off a shovel - a good performer for an unassuming car. The Fabia estate though is somewhere in between the two. I wish it would have more oomph lower down the range at times, but once you've got momentum, it's capable of embarrassing cars that cost significantly more.



Don't take it to my son - he can help it go faster, but in a poof of smoke....


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am watching Crufts BIS
> 
> Had the last of the curry & rice for supper.


Yes! Was hoping the Flatcoat would get it.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Don't take it to my son - he can help it go faster, but in a poof of smoke....



Getting to where you're going is more important than going fast and grinding to a halt after a few hundred yards.

I'll pass.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes! Was hoping the Flatcoat would get it.



I think it was the waggy tail what won it.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Well, we won, but it wasn't a goal fest. Sounds like it was a good game, looking forward to watching it on MOTD later.
> *
> Wednesday's game is a completely different kettle of fish, however...*


Anything like fish in a barrel?


----------



## tyred (13 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> In that case, my Mini is what you need... Seat of the pants driving and ridiculously quick from a standing start. Mind, once you get to about 50 mph, then everyone else is faster than you...


On most of the roads I drive on, that is fast enough anyway. Gives time to avoid hitting the sheep. No motorways here!


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anything like fish in a barrel?



Nope... Although I fear we might be on the wrong end of that on Wednesday night...


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> On most of the roads I drive on, that is fast enough anyway. Gives time to avoid hitting the sheep. No motorways here!



Likewise out here... No sheep, but we do get suicidal pheasants, not to mention escaped potatoes and sugar beet.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Mar 2022)

That's the non-recycling bin out ready for emptying tomorrow - the first time in 6 weeks. I've also sent myself an email to my work's account to check the leave situation in early May for a potentially busy few days away.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> On most of the roads I drive on, that is fast enough anyway. Gives time to avoid hitting the sheep. No motorways here!


There's at least one out off Dublin.


----------



## tyred (13 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's at least one out off Dublin.


Which is a long way away from here and I try not to go to cities if I can help it. Too many people.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

Have furkled about in some books and other reference material in my possession today, as well as looking online, and am now pretty certain that the USF&G Arrows publicity card signed by Derek Warwick isn't pukka. The autograph itself is fine, the card isn't.

The average punter probably wouldn't look too closely, it's just some small errors and inconsistencies, but they do add up. Whoever put those cards together is skilled, but not a nerd.

Ergo I shan't be buying one. I have Derek's autograph several times over, on items with known provenance.


----------



## Hebe (13 Mar 2022)

Waiting for the washing machine to grant me permission to open the door so I can get the first batch of D of E expedition laundry onto the airer. The girl came back with one extra pair of gloves, one extra pair of socks, one extra face covering and a £2 coin. We are down one velcro strap for the roll mat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> Waiting for the washing machine to grant me permission to open the door so I can get the first batch of D of E expedition laundry onto the airer. The girl came back with one extra pair of gloves, one extra pair of socks, one extra face covering and a £2 coin. We are down one velcro strap for the roll mat.


So, all in all, you're in credit! Shame about the velcro though.


----------



## Reynard (13 Mar 2022)

Time to make a  and then settle down for MOTD.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> As would most Soviet / East German camera gear of that time. I have a fair bit of it - mostly East German.
> 
> One of the characters in my novel owns a Zenit.


I owned their 6x6 camera, imaginatively named the Zenit 66. Great huge camera, like the Pentax 6x7.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> Reminded me of my Zorki, used to rip the film sprockets!


I had an early one, but traded it for a FED.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Mar 2022)

I also had the Kiev, as it fit the lenses from my fathers' Contax. I liked it most of the Soviet 35mm lot of cameras.


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I also had the Kiev, as it fit the lenses from my fathers' Contax. I liked it most of the Soviet 35mm lot of cameras.


No US manufacturers on your camera list?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2022)

Morning y'all
Looks clear outside 
Maybe a hint of a frost on car roof's


----------



## Tribansman (14 Mar 2022)

I'm gut-achingly hungry this morning.
Corn flakes and bagels are a-calling


----------



## Hebe (14 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, all in all, you're in credit! Shame about the velcro though.


Yes. Considering how sticky a velcro strap is, it's surprisingly easy to lose . Gloves socks etc all now clean and drying and will go back to school in the hope that karma will oblige with the strap.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2022)

I just trimmed my beard; It was getting a bit hairy.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just trimmed my beard; It was getting a bit hairy.


Had it started to itch ?

First cuppa went down well 
Clear blue skies 
cat has been fed


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have one of those, I hate loading it but I love playing around with the focus. I always end up with way under 36 exposures by the time I've got the film tail properly trimmed.
> View attachment 635263
> 
> Savernake Forest on an unfocused Zorki. Complete with dodgy light piping on lower edge.


Pin sharp to me !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2022)

Morning .
It is frosty here but I can see blue sky. I had a go at taking an atmospheric shot with one of the lenses this morning . Having to use twiddly bits instead of just setting it on automatic is allowing me to experiment a bit .
I'm waiting in today for a doctor's phone call .My high blood pressure seems to be going back to normal .


----------



## oldwheels (14 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> On most of the roads I drive on, that is fast enough anyway. Gives time to avoid hitting the sheep. No motorways here!


An BT engineer I knew taped a referee's whistle to the chassis of his van which seemed to scare the sheep off the road he claimed. The local mobile dentist had some interesting tales about sheep as well as he drove a large mobile surgery around on our single track roads.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Likewise out here... No sheep, but we do get suicidal pheasants, not to mention escaped potatoes and sugar beet.


Should keep you in meat and veg then. I have had freshly killed and relatively undamaged pheasant. Very good it was too.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Mar 2022)

Still damp here but less wind. Heavy showers here tho' so looks like no triking until Wednesday afternoon.
Our Post Office is shut for at least a week due to the staff being infected with virus. Nearest alternative is 10 miles away for anything urgent.
The funny car stories yesterday reminds me of the guy in Dervaig who came out of the Bellachroy, got into his Vauxhall Nova and drove home. When he got there he could not get into his house entrance due to a Vauxhall Nova parked there.


----------



## tyred (14 Mar 2022)

I suffered an unscheduled precipitation event on this morning's walk


----------



## tyred (14 Mar 2022)

All this talk of Soviet cameras, I am going away for a few days next weekend and I might take my Zenit or Practika with me if I can find a few rolls of black and white film locally in time.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2022)

Ooh! I'm shaking .
I just had a bidding war on a lens . It seems like someone else wanted it .  I waited until the last 2 minutes before launching an attack !
Nobody seemed interested until I placed a bid. Probably should have waited until today. Got it anyway !


----------



## mybike (14 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had chicken for lunch.



Cooked?


----------



## mybike (14 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> A typewriter would have handled better... The BT55 was notorious for having the torsional rigidity of blancmange.



Rigidity is a requirement in typewriters.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2022)

I hope the gubbment doesn't read all these posts about Russian cameras & lenses. They'll go all oligarchy on them!


----------



## mybike (14 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have one of those, I hate loading it but I love playing around with the focus. I always end up with way under 36 exposures by the time I've got the film tail properly trimmed.
> View attachment 635263
> 
> Savernake Forest on an unfocused Zorki. Complete with dodgy light piping on lower edge.


I quite enjoyed using it, as an alternative to my Practica, but just couldn't rely on it.


----------



## tyred (14 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I hope the gubbment doesn't read all these posts about Russian cameras & lenses. They'll go all oligarchy on them!


As well as my cameras I also have an old bike from behind the iron curtain, we've had an Ursus tractor in the family for years and I've recently adopted a Skoda too. 

I've defected. Hello Comrade!


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just trimmed my beard; It was getting a bit hairy.


The beard or the trimming of said beard?


----------



## rockyroller (14 Mar 2022)

Amazon says they delivered our cat food, which we can not find in any local stores. they even showed a photo of front steps that look like ours but it's not ours. it's a neighbor's. we live in a condo & all front steps look the same. I checked the neighbors' front steps, no luck. who keeps cat food that wasn't sent to them? especially when it has my name on the label? wrote to Amazon, their automated attendant wrote back: "oops looks like it was marked delivered prematurely, wait until tomorrow" there was no way to send a message : "it WAS DELIVERED to my neighbor but it's not on their steps anymore & they didn't give it to us" HAPPY MONDAY!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I managed to overtake a lorry in my Skoda, it can be done with sufficient forward planning and plenty of gear changing.


Back in the early 80's when my Dolomite Sprint was on the road I found that Skoda Estelles would always try it on ! . They should have tried it when I had filled the SU dash pots with oil. I couldn't keep up with Citroen Dyane then !


----------



## oldwheels (14 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Amazon says they delivered our cat food, which we can not find in any local stores. they even showed a photo of front steps that look like ours but it's not ours. it's a neighbor's. we live in a condo & all front steps look the same. I checked the neighbors' front steps, no luck. who keeps cat food that wasn't sent to them? especially when it has my name on the label? wrote to Amazon, their automated attendant wrote back: "oops looks like it was marked delivered prematurely, wait until tomorrow" there was no way to send a message : "it WAS DELIVERED to my neighbor but it's not on their steps anymore & they didn't give it to us" HAPPY MONDAY!


I am fortunate to have good neighbours as they sometimes get my post which they always deliver to me. There is also confusion caused by a faulty address generating system where my parcels get delivered to a house several hundred yards away. I also sometimes get their parcels. Most of those in our local post office are incomers who know nothing and no idea who lives where.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Amazon says they delivered our cat food, which we can not find in any local stores. they even showed a photo of front steps that look like ours but it's not ours. it's a neighbor's. we live in a condo & all front steps look the same. I checked the neighbors' front steps, no luck. who keeps cat food that wasn't sent to them? especially when it has my name on the label? wrote to Amazon, their automated attendant wrote back: "oops looks like it was marked delivered prematurely, wait until tomorrow" there was no way to send a message : "it WAS DELIVERED to my neighbor but it's not on their steps anymore & they didn't give it to us" HAPPY MONDAY!


I like the new Spec Savers add we have here! It's about a delivery driver having to deliver a large object like a mattress to the top floor of a large block of flats. The lift is not working and so he carries it all the way to the top . He rings the door bell and the occupant tells him it's the wrong address and points to another block of flats opposite !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2022)

I've had my doctor's phone call . My wife listened in as I found it hard to make out the conversation . I will have an ECG tomorrow as well as a blood test . Just to check . The niggles started a couple of weeks ago , just checking there isn't a miss fire .


----------



## tyred (14 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've had my doctor's phone call . My wife listened in as I found it hard to make out the conversation . I will have an ECG tomorrow as well as a blood test . Just to check . The niggles started a couple of weeks ago , just checking there isn't a miss fire .


Good luck and I hope all is okay.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> No US manufacturers on your camera list?


No really good U.S. camera makers, but Kodak could do it when they put their mind to it. The Ektra, back in the 1940's, a prime example. I had a Burke and James 4x5, and a Kodak Retina, but mostly I owned Japanese and Russian cameras. Also, as today, I owned used cameras.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2022)

https://www.cameraquest.com/ektra.htm


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://www.cameraquest.com/ektra.htm


Really sells the camera on there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Had it started to itch ?
> 
> First cuppa went down well
> Clear blue skies
> cat has been fed



No, it was just getting messy. It's a Van Dyke so it needs to be kept fairly short.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> Cooked?



Yup; I'm getting ever more ambitious. Mind you took me ages to stop it running off the stove.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I like the new Spec Savers add we have here! It's about a delivery driver having to deliver a large object like a mattress to the top floor of a large block of flats. The lift is not working and so he carries it all the way to the top . He rings the door bell and the occupant tells him it's the wrong address and points to another block of flats opposite !


good news - will post an update


----------



## rockyroller (14 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I am fortunate to have good neighbours as they sometimes get my post which they always deliver to me. There is also confusion caused by a faulty address generating system where my parcels get delivered to a house several hundred yards away. I also sometimes get their parcels. Most of those in our local post office are incomers who know nothing and no idea who lives where.


good news I will post an update


----------



## rockyroller (14 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Amazon says they delivered our cat food, which we can not find in any local stores. they even showed a photo of front steps that look like ours but it's not ours. it's a neighbor's. we live in a condo & all front steps look the same. I checked the neighbors' front steps, no luck. who keeps cat food that wasn't sent to them? especially when it has my name on the label? wrote to Amazon, their automated attendant wrote back: "oops looks like it was marked delivered prematurely, wait until tomorrow" there was no way to send a message : "it WAS DELIVERED to my neighbor but it's not on their steps anymore & they didn't give it to us" HAPPY MONDAY!


oh the irony. looked at the delivery photo again & determined which neighbor might have it. I left a note on the door. one of their cars has been missing for a cpl days so Wifey & I deduced they may be away & having a cat sitter visit daily, who may have taken it in w/o looking at the label

sure enough, after reading my note, this morning, she brought it to me as I was stepping out. & explained (w/o an actual apology, but she was cute so, OK) opened it immediately & gave it to our cat, who hasn't been eating much of anything lately (because we ran out of his favorite food) & he started eating it. YAY! a happy Monday indeed!

of course trying to update Amazon is torture


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Mar 2022)

Hot baked rolls, dripping with butter and peppered steak with soup. It’s time for dinner.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, it was just getting messy. It's a Van Dyke so it needs to be kept fairly short.


I thought you said it was a beard ?


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2022)

Bright, sunny and blustery here today chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a quiet morning as I didn't have much sleep last night thanks to lady issues. Meh.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Mar 2022)

I've been out but now I'm back.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2022)

Had a seafood stick sandwich for luncheon, along with a banana, the last of the pineapple and two 

In a little while, I shall be taking a cleaver to a rather stubborn squash.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2022)

I've nikwaxed all my waterproof jackets etc. that needed attention after the winter.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2022)

Pork chops for dinner, this evening, with grated apple grilled on the top for the last few minutes.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2022)

It's a Waxing Gibbous moon tonight 🌔


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just trimmed my beard; It was getting a bit hairy.


I cut six inches (measurements old people use kids) off my beard the other week and two people asked if I had new glasses as I looked different!


----------



## oldwheels (14 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I cut six inches (measurements old people use kids) off my beard the other week and two people asked if I had new glasses as I looked different!


I had a beard at one time and when it got too itchy I shaved it off. People I knew walked past me in the street as they did not recognise me clean shaven. Took a while for it to register with them.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2022)

What a glorious day


----------



## oldwheels (14 Mar 2022)

An annoying encounter this morning.
I walk with a stick generally in open spaces and hirple a bit as well. 
Parked near the petrol pumps to fill a can and waited while someone I had never seen before filled his tank taking great care to squeeze every last drop into his tank. Probably a tourist or a recent settler.
When he finished rushed over to take my can to fill but was told the pump would not work until he had gone into the office to pay. Meantime I waited until he emerged and started to fill my can. He rushed over and insisted he do it for me and despite me saying no it was ok I could manage he persisted with his face with no covering far too close to me." JUST GO AWAY " was the only way I could get rid of him.😠


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yup; I'm getting ever more ambitious. Mind you took me ages to stop it running off the stove.


It grew legs whilst on the stove!


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

On Bradford today and was told I'm not me, and that I don't live where I do.

This from Bill the builder, who was stuck in traffic on Wakefield Road. I'd to go back over 21/2 lanes to be told this, along with the fact he reckoned I had a slate loose, on the roof.
_"Where else would you find slates?" _didn't go down too well.
He's calling tonight around 7pm.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's a Waxing Gibbous moon tonight 🌔


Is that what's made the clouds go pink?


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2022)

The squash has been tamed. 

Was a random one I bought in Tesco a while back when they had a selection for sale. Turns out it's a variety of spaghetti squash, so the flesh kind of unravels when you try to cut it. Messy, but it's now in a roasting tin with some dripping and lots of garlic.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is that what's made the clouds go pink?


Hmmmmm... I don't think so. More likely pixies!


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2022)

Could be the pink fire extinguisher powder a marshal friend of mine found in the extinguisher she used at Silverstone at the weekend...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Could be the pink fire extinguisher powder a marshal friend of mine found in the extinguisher she used at Silverstone at the weekend...


Could be one of those gibbous waxwings....


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Hmmmmm... I don't think so. More likely pixies!


So it's Waxing Gibbous Pixies that cause a pink sky!


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2022)

Fed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I thought you said it was a beard ?



Unless it starts singing about chimneys and speaking in a bad cockney accent I'll assume that's the case...


----------



## Illaveago (14 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I had a beard at one time and when it got too itchy I shaved it off. People I knew walked past me in the street as they did not recognise me clean shaven. Took a while for it to register with them.


I shaved half my heard and moustache off in Barcelona on a college trip there. The students and lecturers didn't realize until I stared at them .


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2022)

Had sausage casserole, mash, mushrooms and roasted squash for supper.


----------



## postman (14 Mar 2022)

Going out to The Golden Beam,Wetherspoons in Headingley tomorrow.Brunch a pint of San Miguel and a latte.


----------



## Moon bunny (14 Mar 2022)

postman said:


> Going out to The Golden Beam,Wetherspoons in Headingley tomorrow.Brunch a pint of San Miguel and a latte.


I’ll see you there.


----------



## postman (14 Mar 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I’ll see you there.


ha ha around 12-00,old tired looking bald six foot four bloke ,with a shorter nervous looking ex work pal,sitting at the far end near the big windows area i call the pit.


----------



## tyred (14 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I had a beard at one time and when it got too itchy I shaved it off. People I knew walked past me in the street as they did not recognise me clean shaven. Took a while for it to register with them.


An uncle of mine had a big bushy beard for many years until he shaved it off. At a family wedding about ten years afterwards, my aunt (his elder sister) suddenly said "Oh John, you've shaved your beard off" to much mirth and laughter and Specsaver jokes that it had taken years before she had noticed.


----------



## tyred (14 Mar 2022)

I did 9.2 miles on the Brompton tonight. 
The day when I move into double figures beckons 

I feel fine really and try to keep to high cadence, low torque riding style and I walked a steep hill. I don't want to put too much pressure on my dodgy ankle. I was told it was fine to cycle but repeatedly warned against overdoing it at my last checkup but the consultant refused to specify what overdoing it actually would be. 

Conversely, the physio says it would be good for me to ride out of the saddle as it would be a good stretching exercise for the muscles in my ankle. Who do I believe


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2022)

I think I shall light the fire.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> I think I shall light the fire.


Are you sending out smoke signals


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Unless it starts singing about chimneys and speaking in a bad cockney accent I'll assume that's the case...


Or tells you about a man with a wooden leg named Smith, before mentioning go fly a kite.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Unless it starts singing about chimneys and speaking in a bad cockney accent I'll assume that's the case...


You would have a bad cockney accent if you were from Danville, Illinois, too. I think he is still alive, though near the century mark.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Are you sending out smoke signals



I think we've moved on to the telegraph here in deepest darkest east anglia...


----------



## rockyroller (14 Mar 2022)

dropped off our tax docs at the CPA


----------



## Jenkins (14 Mar 2022)

The scroll wheel on my mouse has stopped working.


----------



## Reynard (14 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The scroll wheel on my mouse has stopped working.



Time to de-crumb the innards?


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

@tyred, what'll you be doing with two Bank Holidays this weekend?


----------



## tyred (14 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> @tyred, what'll you be doing with two Bank Holidays this weekend?


I'm planning on going to Mayo for a few days.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Mar 2022)

If I manage to get the family together for a meal on Thursday, I qualify as a cat-herder. (I put a hyphen in there because it looked like a badly-typed catheter otherwise.) As I only have control of the wallet, I've left it to the daughter and her mother to figure out where we're going to meet and eat. Because I have to face up to the fact that they're in control anyway.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm planning on going to Mayo for a few days.


Far better than Salad Cream, I reckon.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm planning on going to Mayo for a few days.


Two years with no Saint Patrick's Day, the country will be celebrating on overtime.

Here's to the weather holding out for the weekend.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Mar 2022)

Well, I'm on to sleep-tightliness so I'll leave this place to the night birds.


----------



## classic33 (14 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, I'm on to sleep-tightliness so I'll leave this place to the night birds.


Sithi


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

Time for a


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

Time I stopped trawling the Bay of E and went to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2022)

Wide awake early, birds tweeting well.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2022)

Eventually got up at 6 am 
Slight rain overnight by the look of the roads 
Nice 8 miles just to wake me up
Tea is brewing


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Mar 2022)

Looking like a nice day outside.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2022)

Apparently it rained in the night. This is to be expected as I cleaned the bike over the weekend.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Blue skies with just a bit of white fluffy cloud


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2022)

Morning .
My wife and I were talking just now . I said that I have more respect for Ukrainian politicians than ours for staying in the conflict . My wife said that ours would be on holiday far away !


----------



## oldwheels (15 Mar 2022)

Looked nice when I got up this morning but clouding over and the forecast is for heavy rain and fresh winds.
As a grumpy old git I have been fighting with lawyers in Oban. A simple procedure costing less than £200 but they are trying to bounce me into unnecessary complications which would I think go well into 4 figures. Shower of crooks.
To balance that however I dealt with firm of lawyers in Aberdeen after my son died with no will and all sorts of complications with pensions and house ownership. They were pleasant, efficient and after 18 months their bill was to my mind very fair considering the amount of work they did. Mackie and Dewar if anybody in Aberdeen is interested.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Looked nice when I got up this morning but clouding over and the forecast is for heavy rain and fresh winds.
> As a grumpy old git I have been fighting with lawyers in Oban. A simple procedure costing less than £200 but they are trying to bounce me into unnecessary complications which would I think go well into 4 figures. Shower of crooks.
> To balance that however I dealt with firm of lawyers in Aberdeen after my son died with no will and all sorts of complications with pensions and house ownership. They were pleasant, efficient and after 18 months their bill was to my mind very fair considering the amount of work they did. Mackie and Dewar if anybody in Aberdeen is interested.


I think the legal system and laws should be changed to being simple . Any new laws should be plain , "It means this and not this !" In bold print .


----------



## tyred (15 Mar 2022)

My walk this morning was sunny and in glorious Technicolour but it is now starting to cloud over.


----------



## tyred (15 Mar 2022)

There's a complete but tatty Raleigh Twenty listed on the local Facebook buy and sell page and I'm trying to persuade myself that I don't need it....


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2022)

Found some mysterious pooh!
I thought that it was a sign that Hedgehogs were about in our garden but the colour is wrong! It is dark green , the colour of chopped mint. My wife came to the same idea that I had . Geese ! 
I'm not going to do a Chris Packham and get down and snif it .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2022)

My fit band has given me 91 points for last night's sleep. And five stars too. Things can only deteriorate from here.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Mar 2022)

Tuesday? OK OK I'm up


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2022)

I'm back !
I'm still alive . I couldn't help laughing as I had 3 different people to see in different rooms . It was a bit like the Crystal Maze ! 
They didn't say what my ECG was like. I had a meeting with a doctor who has prescribed me with a low dose of Ramapril and contacted my cardiologist for a scan .
I'm allowed to continue cycling !


----------



## DCLane (15 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> There's a complete but tatty Raleigh Twenty listed on the local Facebook buy and sell page and I'm trying to persuade myself that I don't need it...



It's a Twenty. A Kingpin is better imo. But a Twenty will do until ones comes along.

Erm ... did that help?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2022)

I was just saying to my wife that I haven't been to see my doctor for a while now . The last time was for my prostate. Before that was due to an enlarged gall bladder. I just thought that I had pulled a stomach muscle ! I just thought I was a bit out of breath when I went up stairs . I didn't know it had swollen enough to be pushing up on my lungs .  That was an ambulance trip ! So heart wise I hadn't needed to see them for a few years . I think that my cycling has helped improve things .


----------



## tyred (15 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> It's a Twenty. A Kingpin is better imo. But a Twenty will do until ones comes along.
> 
> Erm ... did that help?


I would love a Kingpin actually but the only one I ever came across locally was rusted through at the chainstays and only fit for scrap. I keep an open eye...


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2022)

I'm going to drill two holes in a wall soon.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2022)

We had to shampoo our puppy after my walk with her around The Washlands. She was really mucky and smelled of horse Doo-Doo 🐴 💩 

The car journey home was with the windows open


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2022)

We have an orange sky, supposedly because of Saharan sand.

Combined with the lack of traffic it feels slightly apocalyptic. I half expect @classic33 and his chums to ride over the hill and up the high street...


----------



## cookiemonster (15 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have an orange sky, supposedly because of Saharan sand.
> 
> Combined with the lack of traffic it feels slightly apocalyptic. I half expect @classic33 and his chums to ride over the hill and up the high street...



I've never seen HK so quiet as many are staying at home due to the current Omicron outbreak.

However, great for biking as there's little traffic.

31c today. Summer's here, early.

I won't bore you all with my 2 hour dental appointment to get my teeth repaired.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm going to drill two holes in a wall soon.



Finished drilling. Now I need to hang some brackets on them.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm going to drill two holes in a wall soon.


Good escape plan !


----------



## mybike (15 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> We had to shampoo our puppy after my walk with her around The Washlands. She was really mucky and smelled of horse Doo-Doo 🐴 💩
> 
> The car journey home was with the windows open



A neighbour has fertilised his hedge with same, Cassie tries to eat it as she goes past.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I would love a Kingpin actually but the only one I ever came across locally was rusted through at the chainstays and only fit for scrap. I keep an open eye...


If I rake around in the back of my shed I think I have an old Kingpin but no idea of current condition and cannot think of any easy way of transporting it to Ireland. I could get it as far as Oban but packaging it would be a problem from there onwards.
I have all sorts of bikes and bike stuff but just cannot get round to either selling or dumping.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

Beautiful bright, sunny and warm spring day here chez Casa Reynard - as long as you stay out of that brisk breeze.

Did a bit of firewood this morning, and just puttered around gently in general. Some kitchen time will be required this afternoon.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> We had to shampoo our puppy after my walk with her around The Washlands. She was really mucky and smelled of horse Doo-Doo 🐴 💩
> 
> The car journey home was with the windows open



This is another reason why I do not have a dog...


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2022)

The sky is returning to grey, but there is sand all over all the cars.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have an orange sky, supposedly because of Saharan sand.
> 
> Combined with the lack of traffic it feels slightly apocalyptic. I half expect @classic33 and his chums to ride over the hill and up the high street...


oh that's interesting. on waking at about 5:15am I saw our moon near our Western horizon looking weirdly orange as well


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> A neighbour has fertilised his hedge with same, Cassie tries to eat it as she goes past.


I had to stop Bonnie sampling the delights of horse, sheep & goose poo. I don't know why we both wasting money on good food when the meadows are full of free nosh!! 😂


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a sandwich with the last of the seafood sticks, plus the last banana, half an avocado and two 

It is now overcast here, but I have not looked whether there is sand on the car.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Mar 2022)

A steam engine just went through Crewe. On the railcam. Always nice to see.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

There is a pot of soup simmering away on the hob. A good opportunity to use up some rather tired-looking veg. Have thrown in the last of the roasted squash in as well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I had to stop Bonnie sampling the delights of horse, sheep & goose poo. I don't know why we both wasting money on good food when the meadows are full of free nosh!! 😂


And puddles taste so much better than water from the bowl.


----------



## Hebe (15 Mar 2022)

I failed the iron test for my first ever blood donation by 1 point.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> I failed the iron test for my first ever blood donation by 1 point.


I bump my iron levels for the week before my donations just to be sure! Liver is good, if you can stomach it


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And puddles taste so much better than water from the bowl.



That's not just a dog thing... I used to have a cat who drank from the toilet.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

Anyways, time to top up the wood bins in the house before the light fades.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I bump my iron levels for the week before my donations just to be sure! Liver is good, if you can stomach it



Liver is lovely yum yum

Today work has been manic


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> In Bradford today and was told I'm not me, and that I don't live where I do.
> 
> This from Bill the builder, who was stuck in traffic on Wakefield Road. I'd to go back over 21/2 lanes to be told this, along with the fact he reckoned I had a slate loose, on the roof.
> _"Where else would you find slates?" _didn't go down too well.
> He's calling tonight around 7pm.


Well _"Bill the Builder"_ neither turned up at the house, or phoned.

I think this proves that there's someone else being me out there somewhere.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

Wood bins done. Now sat down with a


----------



## Hebe (15 Mar 2022)

Starting the sausages for a full English breakfast dinner.


----------



## Hebe (15 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I bump my iron levels for the week before my donations just to be sure! Liver is good, if you can stomach it


I might go for steak... With an orange juice on the side.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's not just a dog thing... I used to have a cat who drank from the toilet.


We had to be sure to keep the lid shut as we were afraid we would find one stuck and drowned head first in the bowl. Only one of the pair we had did this, the tom was more discerning. The offending tabby only had one front leg as well but managed to get on with life perfectly well and died at a ripe old age.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I bump my iron levels for the week before my donations just to be sure! Liver is good, if you can stomach it


I like liver but the coop does not stock any so I have to wait until I go to Oban to get any.


----------



## KnittyNorah (15 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I like liver but the coop does not stock any so I have to wait until I go to Oban to get any.


I'm mainly veggie but I do love liver - ox liver, casseroled or lamb/calves' liver, lightly grilled. When I had cats I used to buy a frozen chicken livers very cheaply and fry them up for a treat - for them, and for me. They'd be sitting round my feet as I stood at the hob, livers sizzling, and working on the principle of 'one for Kitty, one for me, one for Poppy, one for me, one for Tiger, one for me ...' the entire pot was soon empty!


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

Am a bit meh when it comes to most livers as the taste is a bit strong, but chicken livers, yes please!

Mesdames Poppy and Lexi turn their little noses up at liver...


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We had to be sure to keep the lid shut as we were afraid we would find one stuck and drowned head first in the bowl. Only one of the pair we had did this, the tom was more discerning. The offending tabby only had one front leg as well but managed to get on with life perfectly well and died at a ripe old age.



Madam Pearl wasn't fussy. And she had no hang-ups either...


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Am a bit meh when it comes to most livers as the taste is a bit strong, but chicken livers, yes please!
> 
> Mesdames Poppy and Lexi turn their little noses up at liver...


Soak them in milk to remove the strong taste /bitterness (the liver, not the cats!!)


----------



## oldwheels (15 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Soak them in milk to remove the strong taste /bitterness (the liver, not the cats!!)


Cover with a coating of medium oatmeal and fry gently.
After I lost a kidney my wildlife buddy appeared with a poly bag with a load of venison liver from goodness knows how many beasts. Just as well we liked liver as most of it got frozen and used over the next couple of months.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Am a bit meh when it comes to most livers as the taste is a bit strong, but chicken livers, yes please!
> 
> Mesdames Poppy and Lexi turn their little noses up at liver...


Our cats ate anything except coop mince which was unfit for humans as well. How they managed to get such vile stuff I cannot imagine.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Mar 2022)

4th week from my crash & sprained AC joint
yesterday, Monday, it was still a bit sore after the workout Saturday so I used my back massager on my back & shoulder including the front & around the clavicle & chest. helped quite a bit
Sunday I just did miles n the treadmill
shoulder feeling good today, Tuesday, did a 20 minute 14 station weight training circuit at lunchtime. carefully selecting weights or no weights for certain stations. 3-4 hrs later still OK
will go back after work for a bit more ... feeling optimistic


----------



## tyred (15 Mar 2022)

I got a bit damp soaked on tonight's ride. The weather hasn't improved since before my accident it seems


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2022)

I always find this 24 hours odd; this evening is Tuesday, almost at the beginning of the week, far away from the weekend; tomorrow evening is practically Thursday. 
Something downright quantum going on there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I always find this 24 hours odd; this evening is Tuesday, almost at the beginning of the week, far away from the weekend; tomorrow evening is practically Thursday.
> Something downright quantum going on there.


They don't call it whensday for nothing.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

Soup (carrot, sweet potato, squash, red lentil & garlic) to start, then salt & pepper chicken wings, jacket tattie and coleslaw.


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Soak them in milk to remove the strong taste /bitterness (the liver, not the cats!!)



I've tried that, but tbh, it's just less faff to stick with chicken livers. 

I *do* like liver pate though...


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Our cats ate anything except coop mince which was unfit for humans as well. How they managed to get such vile stuff I cannot imagine.



Mine won't eat pre-packed mince of any stripe. They do like the steak mince off the meat counter in Tesco though. And so do I, as it's very good.


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They don't call it whensday for nothing.


Isn't it Whoseday today?


----------



## Reynard (15 Mar 2022)

Sat by the fire nibbling on a bakewell tart and sorting out some e-mails.

The one that's just left the building contains my reports for an online cat show I've been judging in.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2022)

I'm offski. Time to go to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2022)

I'm up. 
It's Black Bin day today.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2022)

Last night, and probably because of the pork in a korma sauce & roasted sweet potato for dinner, the duvet did a lot of floating. 
I'm sure MrsPete will have words when she wakes up!! 

A pot of tea being ready might ease her gently into the day


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Mar 2022)

It is another day and a great start to the day being as I've woken up to take part.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2022)

I'm about to try an experiment: can I go shopping and back and still get to work on time?


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm about to try an experiment: can I go shopping and back and still get to work on time?


On yours marks, Go!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2022)

Well it's hump day again
I think it's dry outside
Looks grey though


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> On yours marks, Go!



Made it with about 40 minutes to go before I have to leave, if you see what I mean.

Also remembered that my longtail is a bit slower than the commuter but not excessively so, and it's incredibly comfortable...


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> my reports for an online cat show I've been judging in.



"All animals present were cats, apart from one which on closer inspection turned out to be a camel, and was thus disqualified."


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2022)

Just been looking at my phone
And it seems my daughter text me last night about 9.30 to which I started to reply but according to swmbo I fell back asleep before pressing the send button , good job really as it was all in gobbly gooch language and didn't make any sense


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2022)

Morning.
It is lovely and grey here this morning ! 
On the day front I may be ahead of you all as I thought yesterday was Wednesday!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2022)

Our brother and sister cats used to jump into an empty bath and queued up to drink from the mysterious fountain called a tap !


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2022)

I might wash my car this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I might wash my car this morning.


Don't do a rain dance ! 
Wait until it rains and then do it !


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Don't do a rain dance !
> Wait until it rains and then do it !



I cleaned our windows yesterday.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I might wash my car this morning.


The weather we have had recently does that for me. Just like a power hose as pouring rain with a gale has some force.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I cleaned our windows yesterday.


As I replied to Pete XXX the weather has done that for me . Mine are currently pristine with no effort on my part.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2022)

I've often thought of using Mother Nature to wash the car. Maybe go the whole hippy (no offence, @Oldhippy ) and use sphagnum moss instead of a yellow sponge!


----------



## oldwheels (16 Mar 2022)

Bright morning but the forecast is for light rain showers. Once the temp gets above freezing I will try to get out on the trike this morning.


----------



## postman (16 Mar 2022)

A meet up with friends for an hour,then a drive over to Garforth to a garden centre,for lunch and a spend on bark,housepot compost and a couple of larger plant pots,Miss P has been given some very nice but pot bound plants from the girls in reception where she works.These things look very expensive but dying.Mrs P is going to work her magic,photos later.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2022)

Can you play Russian roulette with an automatic ?


----------



## mybike (16 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> A steam engine just went through Crewe. On the railcam. Always nice to see.



Couldn't hear it from here.

In other news, picked my son up from KwicFit & brought him home after leaving his wife's car for repair.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Mar 2022)

Wednesday garbage day. we just put out plastic bags. no bins


----------



## mybike (16 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And puddles taste so much better than water from the bowl.



Walking off the lead along the nearby trail Cassie goes from tuft to tuft of grass, cropping as she goes. A meadow would suit her fine.


----------



## mybike (16 Mar 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I'm mainly veggie but I do love liver - ox liver, casseroled or lamb/calves' liver, lightly grilled. When I had cats I used to buy a frozen chicken livers very cheaply and fry them up for a treat - for them, and for me. They'd be sitting round my feet as I stood at the hob, livers sizzling, and working on the principle of 'one for Kitty, one for me, one for Poppy, one for me, one for Tiger, one for me ...' the entire pot was soon empty!


Chicken liver & bacon, anyone's mouth not watering?


----------



## dave r (16 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> Chicken liver & bacon, anyone's mouth not watering?



Yes.


----------



## tyred (16 Mar 2022)

Lovely day today, bright, sunny and with a hint of frost early this morning on my walk. Hope it continues like this as I have the next two days off


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> Chicken liver & bacon, anyone's mouth not watering?


I'm not awfully fond of offal and tend to get my dose of iron from pulses and nuts.  Bacon passes the saliva test though.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2022)

It's raining ! 
I hadn't noticed it as it is coming straight down and isn't landing on our windows .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2022)

The sky here is a bit orange. Given there's a lot of rain forecast today, I think the sky has issued its own amber alert.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Made it with about 40 minutes to go before I have to leave, if you see what I mean.
> 
> Also remembered that my longtail is a bit slower than the commuter but not excessively so, and it's incredibly comfortable...


A one off result isn't really conclusive proof though. You'd have to repeat the experiment and see if you get similar results.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2022)

Fighting with that Spawn of Satan: Excel.

I've long known the only survival method is to save every two minutes so when it does something strange I can close it without losing too much work, but today it and locked me into the programme because there was an "incorrect formula".

The "help" function didn't, because it told me how to "avoid this happening again". As the programme had spontaneously decided to insert the formula in the first place this was of limited use. It also was silent on how to get out of the "formula" setting. 

Eventually I reset the computer. Fortunately I'd saved the spreadsheet a few seconds before it went weird...


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> A one off result isn't really conclusive proof though. You'd have to repeat the experiment and see if you get similar results.



I've ridden my longtail repeatedly and it's _always _been comfortable.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can you play Russian roulette with an automatic ?


Yes there is a switch.


----------



## tyred (16 Mar 2022)

Apparently Friday is global recycling day. I wish I could recycle my Skoda into something more interesting.


----------



## simongt (16 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm less likely to get pestered for what's on my plate if they've got their own plates.


In our house, it rather depends on what's on my plate. 
Always impressive how fast a claw extended cat's paw can move from plate to mouth - !


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2022)

For the purposes of reducing a migraine, I'm currently drinking a caffeine containing beverage.

I'm using a Brandy glass because one has to have _some_ standards.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Apparently Friday is global recycling day. I wish I could recycle my Skoda into something more interesting.



like a bicycle?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2022)

Just seen a house which had been done up on "Homes Under the Hammer ".
The interior had been finished in grey , grey curtains , grey decking outside with grey banisters and grey walls .
It's shame they didn't film it when it was raining !


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2022)

A gentle drizzle has started
Second cuppa went down well


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2022)

3 mile walk completed just as the forecast wetness started.. ☔

Please ignore previous post re: car washing. Rain stopped play.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The sky here is a bit orange. Given there's a lot of rain forecast today, I think the sky has issued its own amber alert.


Inspection of my car reveals that Andy's sandy rain has arrived here. The jet stream must have snaked back in a northwesterly direction.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> like a bicycle?


----------



## tyred (16 Mar 2022)

An ad for a Ford Fiesta on the local buy and sell group shows pictures of a Citroën C4


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

P minus 11:01:11 and counting


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> An ad for a Ford Fiesta on the local buy and sell group shows pictures of a Citroën C4



Put your Skoda up and say it's a Mercedes.


----------



## Ripple (16 Mar 2022)

A song stuck in my head. Tasmin Archer - Sleeping Satellite.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2022)

Mild here chez Casa Reynard, and it has just started to rain. It's been overcast all morning, and there's been a very strange quality to it - weirdly ominous.

Had a quiet morning puttering around in the kitchen. A bit more to do this afternoon including prepping a few things to stick in the freezer. Might find some time for writing later too.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2022)

simongt said:


> In our house, it rather depends on what's on my plate.
> Always impressive how fast a claw extended cat's paw can move from plate to mouth - !



Yes, definitely...  Prawn-seeking missiles!

A friend had a cat who'd steal food from her fork - she used to have to shut Rosie out of the kitchen when eating. But one of her current cats (and he's 17, btw) swiped a a whole battered cod fillet from the chippy off her plate, and before anyone could react, Biscuit had gotten himelf - and the fish - through the cat flap and into the cat run. He scarfed the lot, and then didn't eat for three days...


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2022)

Had bitsas-on-toast for luncheon, plus a pear, half an avocado and two 

It's absolutely belting it down outside.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Apparently Friday is global recycling day. I wish I could recycle my Skoda into something more interesting.


maybe


----------



## oldwheels (16 Mar 2022)

Nice dry sunny day so got out for a trike run with too many tourists for the time of year. 
Since this was on route I do regularly I know all the local cars and delivery vans so strangers are easy to spot.
Got a bit of gardening done after and planted out some wild strawberries to provide ground cover I hope on a front border.
The grape vine I had was getting out of hand and threatening to burst the green house apart. Before it got the chop I took some runners and they appear to have taken root so once they get a bit bigger and the weather gets warmer they will go against a bit of deer fence and do as they like. If this works the birds at least will be pleased.


----------



## Hebe (16 Mar 2022)

Ripple said:


> A song stuck in my head. Tasmin Archer - Sleeping Satellite.


I now have Lou Reed Satellite of Love on mental repeat 

After two years of always sitting next to me on the sofa, today Lady Maze climbed onto my lap and rolled over to have her tummy fussed.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2022)

Kitchening just about done. Oranges chopped up for the last batch of "double orange" marmalade.

Now have a  and watching the news.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2022)

The sky has gone yellow here . It has been raining for most of the day


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2022)

My motor racing historian / bookseller friend was so excited about finding an old article about Derek Warwick that he wasn't sure I'd seen before.

I had to rain on his parade, because I used to buy the magazine that the article was from - and that particular issue is in a trunk of assorted motor racing stuff that's about 6 feet away from my desk.  It's not often that I out-nerd him. 

I even did a piece of artwork based on one of the photos in the article while I was still at school.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2022)

The sky is now turning orange !


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2022)

Who mentioned rain


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Mar 2022)

the light, tonight, is really quite amazing.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2022)

Red now !


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Mar 2022)

...with a hint of purple!


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> ...with a hint of purple!



It's a sign.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> View attachment 635590



Woah, if you can see that in the sky, Lancaster really is in trouble.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The sky has gone yellow here . It has been raining for most of the day



A worrying combination.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Apparently Friday is global recycling day. I wish I could recycle my Skoda into something more interesting.


A baked bean tin ?


----------



## Ripple (16 Mar 2022)

My hamster fell asleep in his wc.  3rd time in 30 minutes.


----------



## tyred (16 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> A baked bean tin ?


I was thinking about a box of paper clips....


----------



## tyred (16 Mar 2022)

I discovered a flat on the Brompton this evening when I went out to the garage so I ventured out on a large wheeled 3 speed. It's scary sitting up on top of big 28" wheels when I'd only ridden small wheels since my return to cycling 

I now must go out to fix it😠


----------



## newts (16 Mar 2022)

Mrs Newts ordered a 12pc crockery set online, enroute it has been upgraded to a 240pc set


----------



## raleighnut (16 Mar 2022)

newts said:


> Mrs Newts ordered a 12pc crockery set online, enroute it has been upgraded to a 240pc set


Been dropped ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2022)

My medicine catheter has been removed, and I can return to work to-morrow. Clean bill of health, transfer from sick bay. Corned beef prepared for to-morrow, I always like to make fresh, for sandwiches with soda bread and raw cabbage.


----------



## newts (16 Mar 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Been dropped ?


Previously used at a Greek wedding?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> My medicine catheter has been removed, and I can return to work to-morrow. Clean bill of health, transfer from sick bay. Corned beef prepared for to-morrow, I always like to make fresh, for sandwiches with soda bread and raw cabbage.


Is that what our medics call a cannula? It seems quick to get you immediately back to work once the course of meds is finished. Mind, you're probably glad to be back in the land of the active.


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2022)

Fish finger sandwich for supper.

The football did not go well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Mar 2022)

So, to judge from earlier posts, strange skies seem to have been out and about today. I'm wondering whether the sand will have washed itself out of the clouds or whether we'll all have mucky windows tomorrow.


----------



## tyred (16 Mar 2022)

Tube patched and airtight. Little piece of hawthorn cursed and banished to hell's fires for all eternity. 16" wheels are so awkward to get the tyre off. I'm pleased it didn't happen at the side of the road. 

Memo to self: next time Brompton needs tyres, buy something with a puncture protection layer.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

Ripple said:


> A song stuck in my head. Tasmin Archer - Sleeping Satellite.


You didn't get carried away with your bin, when it was windy then.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's a sign.


When did you last see a purple road sign?


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> My medicine catheter has been removed, and I can return to work to-morrow. Clean bill of health, transfer from sick bay. Corned beef prepared for to-morrow, I always like to make fresh, for sandwiches with soda bread and raw cabbage.


All set for National Corned Beef and Cabbage Day?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> When did you last see a purple road sign?


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 635650


That's a "bikeway" sign.


----------



## classic33 (16 Mar 2022)

P minus 00:46:30 and counting


----------



## Reynard (16 Mar 2022)

I have a Lexicat between my lap and my laptop.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2022)

Bed calls.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2022)

Thinking about doing some early miles
Just got a few errands to do beforehand
Hopefully the rain has stopped


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, to judge from earlier posts, strange skies seem to have been out and about today. I'm wondering whether the sand will have washed itself out of the clouds or whether we'll all have mucky windows tomorrow.



It was raining sand on Tuesday; I had sand all over my clothes and my bike when I got back from work. Yesterday the (tarmacked) cycleways had tracks in the sand and the roads had clear lanes where cars had cleaned the surface.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> P minus 00:46:30 and counting



Funny, that's about the time I needed a P as well.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Mar 2022)

I can confirm the sun is shining by the sea, well here it is.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> That's a "bikeway" sign.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2022)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2022)

Nice early 12 miles completed 
The suns out and clear blue sky 
First cuppa going down well


----------



## Hebe (17 Mar 2022)

Endless blue skies here. So of course I am in the darkroom all day.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2022)

Morning bright sunshine and sparkling frost here this morning .
I have a bit of a headache .
There is a ride planned with my friends later this morning .


----------



## Tribansman (17 Mar 2022)

I had my long commute of the week yesterday. Was the only rain in the forecast - and the strongest wind - for the next 10 days  got drenched and some horribly dangerous close passes.

Now chained to my desk at home with meetings all day and it's a blazing sunshine beautiful blue sky day 😭

Envious of retired/semi retired folk who can more freely pick and choose when you ride!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2022)

I can say with 97.3% certainty that it feels like a spring morning. In celebration, I've opened 2 windows.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Mar 2022)

Started bright but within half an hour the rain has started and it is a bit windy. Temp risen to 4.5C but still nasty windchill.
Yesterday more ferry chaos as the 1225 from Oban was cancelled anyway but the earlier one at 0955 also off due to covid infection in the crew. Later ones also cancelled.
They did divert the boat coming from Castlebay to pick up passengers from Craignure and also had a return trip with the same boat going back to Barra. No vehicles carried so no post vans and probably no coop lorry either. Anybody with a vehicle would have to divert to Fishnish/Lochaline and the Ardnamurchan ferry is passenger only until next week sometime.
Cannot understand why so many idiots profess to be desperate to come and live here even tho' they have never actually been here. The settlers of course encourage them as they try to import as many like themselves as they can.
That is a can of worms best left unopened.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2022)

They just announced on our local TV that the mayor of Bristol wants people with language skills to get in touch !

Bad language , foul language ?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2022)

I just looked at the "What's New" list and somehow combined or mixed up some topics .
I know that I wanted to spice things up a bit bit a Wife Swapping Query might be taking it a bit too far !


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2022)

There was thin ice on a puddle atop the patio set cover this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Started bright but within half an hour the rain has started and it is a bit windy. Temp risen to 4.5C but still nasty windchill.
> Yesterday more ferry chaos as the 1225 from Oban was cancelled anyway but the earlier one at 0955 also off due to covid infection in the crew. Later ones also cancelled.
> They did divert the boat coming from Castlebay to pick up passengers from Craignure and also had a return trip with the same boat going back to Barra. No vehicles carried so no post vans and probably no coop lorry either. Anybody with a vehicle would have to divert to Fishnish/Lochaline and the Ardnamurchan ferry is passenger only until next week sometime.
> Cannot understand why so many idiots profess to be desperate to come and live here even tho' they have never actually been here. The settlers of course encourage them as they try to import as many like themselves as they can.
> That is a can of worms best left unopened.


They aren't Russian settlers are they ?
You could be annexed next!


----------



## rockyroller (17 Mar 2022)

St Patrick's Day & I work for an Irish guy. or at least he's of Irish descent. so that means a free lunch for the workers. going back to buffet style for the 1st time in 2 years. wonder if there will be wine again too. I've missed it


----------



## rockyroller (17 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I just looked at the "What's New" list and somehow combined or mixed up some topics .
> I know that I wanted to spice things up a bit bit a Wife Swapping Query might be taking it a bit too far !


were you looking for a bike swap?


----------



## rockyroller (17 Mar 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Envious of retired/semi retired folk who can more freely pick and choose when you ride!


yes! was thinking the same thing yesterday!


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2022)

I'm now researching art donated for the antiques market.

This isn't as exciting as it sounds.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2022)

Second cuppa went down well along with some toast


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is that what our medics call a cannula? It seems quick to get you immediately back to work once the course of meds is finished. Mind, you're probably glad to be back in the land of the active.


They tend to call it a pic line here, peripherally inserted catheter. Little bigger than a pencil lead. Inserted through an incision in the upper arm and fed through the vein to the Superior Vena Cava.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> They tend to call it a pic line here, peripherally inserted catheter. Little bigger than a pencil lead. Inserted through an incision in the upper arm and fed through the vein to the Superior Vena Cava.


Superior Vena Cava sounds like a good quality Spanish sparkling wine. That's got to be better than house red!


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> St Patrick's Day & I work for an Irish guy. or at least he's of Irish descent. so that means a free lunch for the workers. going back to buffet style for the 1st time in 2 years. wonder if there will be wine again too. I've missed it



Ah the Yanks and Irish descent. Even if it's many many generations ago, they are Irish. My grandfather's parents were Irish, and if I was American I'd be 200% Irish,


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> St Patrick's Day & I work for an Irish guy. or at least he's of Irish descent. so that means a free lunch for the workers. going back to buffet style for the 1st time in 2 years. wonder if there will be wine again too. I've missed it


Mrs. GA bought donuts with shamrocks on them, and I have corned beef sandwiches for lunch. Stores were sold out of corned beef already, prepared, so I had to cook my own, and I find it preferable. Our county is about 25% Irish-American, BTW.(35% German) among Caucasians.


----------



## mybike (17 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Just seen a house which had been done up on "Homes Under the Hammer ".
> The interior had been finished in grey , grey curtains , grey decking outside with grey banisters and grey walls .
> It's shame they didn't film it when it was raining !



That's what the people who bought our house did, then they rented it out.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Ah the Yanks and Irish descent. Even if it's many many generations ago, they are Irish. My grandfather's parents were Irish, and if I was American I'd be 200% Irish,


Often, it is the dominant identity. I am actually descended from Bavaria and Yorkshire on my ma's side of the family, and mostly Irish and a bit of Welsh, as well as Dutch, on my father's side. Being Irish was quite looked down upon for many years, until the 1970's or so. I still have a guy at church who has little or nothing to say to me because I'm Irish. Although he doesn't call it that....


----------



## mybike (17 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So, to judge from earlier posts, strange skies seem to have been out and about today. I'm wondering whether the sand will have washed itself out of the clouds or whether we'll all have mucky windows tomorrow.



Grey sky here at the mom Was lovely blue colour when I took Cassie for her walk, but that was a few hours ago.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I still have a guy at church who has little or nothing to say to me because I'm Irish.


Top christian values on display eh?


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2022)

Bright spring-like day here chez Casa Reynard today, though the cloud is starting to bubble up and the brisk breeze has a chilly bite to it.

Slept ok, and have done some assorted puttering around this morning including annotating some photos that I mounted last night and then filing them in the appropriate sections of my archive. I have also done a load of laundry.

And happy St Gertrude's Day everyone.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mrs. GA bought donuts with shamrocks on them, and I have corned beef sandwiches for lunch. Stores were sold out of corned beef already, prepared, so I had to cook my own, and I find it preferable. Our county is about 25% Irish-American, BTW.(35% German) among Caucasians.


nice, we're having Italian ...


----------



## rockyroller (17 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Ah the Yanks and Irish descent. Even if it's many many generations ago, they are Irish. My grandfather's parents were Irish, and if I was American I'd be 200% Irish,


I have 100% Italian lineage, but no one ever calls me Italian. maybe it is best, I have no desire to become a "made man"


----------



## rockyroller (17 Mar 2022)

there will be wine w/ lunch today


----------



## rockyroller (17 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Often, it is the dominant identity. I am actually descended from Bavaria and Yorkshire on my ma's side of the family, and mostly Irish and a bit of Welsh, as well as Dutch, on my father's side. Being Irish was quite looked down upon for many years, until the 1970's or so. I still have a guy at church who has little or nothing to say to me because I'm Irish. Although he doesn't call it that....


sounds familiar. we're Italian. one of my Grandfathers (the one born in the US) had to pretend to be Irish & casually changed his last name, to get into the plumbers union. I guess back then there was no proof of ID, like a social security card, etc


----------



## rockyroller (17 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> And happy St Gertrude's Day everyone.


the patron Saint of cats! had to look that one up! meow


----------



## rockyroller (17 Mar 2022)

Wifey wants to go to an Irish pub tonight to listen to live music. I suspect drinking & singing will be involved. last time I did this I had 7 shots & 7 beers & started flirting with the lead singer. at least it was a woman, or so I recall. Wifey was completely unaware, or so I recall


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2022)

Came home early. Now to get the Xtracycle out for the weekly shopping...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> the patron Saint of cats! had to look that one up! meow


I'm disappointed. I was hoping St Patrick had had a sex change.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Mar 2022)

I shall be spending the weekend in a guards van.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal bread & butter, cold chicken wings, then an orange, a pear and two


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Mar 2022)

I always find home insurance mundane ... but my £1200 renewal quote from Lloyds made me fume. Five minutes on t'interweb and had slightly better cover sorted for £378. I thought some watchdog or other stopped all this shenanigans?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I shall be spending the weekend in a guards van.



Take pictures.

My grandad spent his working life in one of those, partly during the bombing raids around Bescot and Walsall.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Came home early. Now to get the Xtracycle out for the weekly shopping...



Also picked up a parcel...







Mwahahaaaa...


----------



## oldwheels (17 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Superior Vena Cava sounds like a good quality Spanish sparkling wine. That's got to be better than house red!


I once got good sprinkle of house red some years ago when blood was taken by a syringe. The syringe came apart and blood everywhere.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Mar 2022)

Very mixed day with weather. Cold strong wind but I went out to think about putting down more wildflower seeds but rain drove me indoors again. Just looking out it is heavy hail lying everywhere. 
When I put seeds like that in I have to cover them with garden fleece or clouds of house sparrows appear and scoff the lot before they germinate. They have not yet started nest buiding but one at least is strutting his stuff in the Desfontainia where they tend to congregate.


----------



## T4tomo (17 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Take pictures.
> 
> My grandad spent his working life in one of those, partly during the bombing raids around Bescot and Walsall.


it will hopefully look like this.....


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2022)

Been researching a Bay of E lot I'm thinking of bidding on. It's not really my area of expertise, but it would sit rather nicely in my collection. I'm hoping no one else bids, because otherwise it will be too spendy.

Anyways, time for a


----------



## rockyroller (17 Mar 2022)

nursing my 3rd glass of red wine after having 2nds of lunch: 

baby spinach salad w/ cranberries 
lasagna 
angle hair pasta w/ chicken tomato & artichoke w/ a garlic butter sauce 
chicken parm, 
curly Cavatappi pasta w/ marinara
yes, I had everything twice (in small amounts). at least I stayed away from the bread, eh?


----------



## rockyroller (17 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Been researching a Bay of E lot I'm thinking of bidding on. It's not really my area of expertise, but it would sit rather nicely in my collection. I'm hoping no one else bids, because otherwise it will be too spendy.
> 
> Anyways, time for a


step away from the computer ... ;-)


----------



## oldwheels (17 Mar 2022)

Looks like a full moon. Better get the tinfoil hats on tonight.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Mar 2022)

I'm having soup and home made bread.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Mar 2022)

I think P &O should do as their name suggests and PO !

Utterly disgraceful !


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Mar 2022)

Resorted to watching an old Vera.


----------



## Reynard (17 Mar 2022)

If you were all wondering what that demented banging was earlier, I've been making schnitzel. Being let loose with a few slabs of pig and a meat tenderizer is... therapeutic. 

Had some schnitzel for supper, along with a jacket potato, coleslaw and steamed green beans.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Mar 2022)

Although it's my day off work, I had to take part in a Teams meeting. I made sure the camera was covered so they couldn't see that I was in my dressing gown.

I'd only got back from a quick 50 mile ride 15 minutes beforehand so no time for a shower - off with the sweaty lycra, quick towel down and on with the robe.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It was raining sand on Tuesday; I had sand all over my clothes and my bike when I got back from work. Yesterday the (tarmacked) cycleways had tracks in the sand and the roads had clear lanes where cars had cleaned the surface.


An unintended consequence of riding in sandy drizzle...


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Top christian values on display eh?


Quite.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I shall be spending the weekend in a guards van.


My dad was a fireman, on the head end. I think I was the only one who rode a caboose (or guard or brake van) in the family, while working with the yard gang.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> nursing my 3rd glass of red wine after having 2nds of lunch:
> 
> baby spinach salad w/ cranberries
> lasagna
> ...


Sounds great. Mrs. GA is picking up hoagies. For tomorrow I made veggie burgers for my lunch, and then a flounder for dinner.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2022)

Bed sounds like a good prospect right now.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## KnittyNorah (18 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Ah the Yanks and Irish descent. Even if it's many many generations ago, they are Irish. My grandfather's parents were Irish, and if I was American I'd be 200% Irish,


I had an uncle by marriage - he married my mother's _adopted_ sister - who was Irish and when I worked with lots of Americans, one day I mentioned my uncle Paddy in passing conversation and some Yank said to me, oh, you're Irish like me then! I responded no I'm not, I'm English, and neither are you Irish, you're American. I was working in the Middle East at the time, and his ardent - and continuous - claims to be 'Irish' annoyed the Irish staff, because Americans got paid the most, and us Europeans, Aussies etc, including the Irish. were paid significantly less.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> An unintended consequence of riding in sandy drizzle...
> View attachment 635807



I wonder how much sand we've inhaled?


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Mar 2022)

The sea gulls are very loud this morning.


----------



## Hebe (18 Mar 2022)

My phone just served up some Monday posts that I'd missed. I had a puzzling moment of thinking that I'd lost an entire weekend...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> My phone just served up some Monday posts that I'd missed. *I had a puzzling moment of thinking that I'd lost an entire weekend...*



Don't panic, it's only Saturday.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2022)

What a glorious start to the day outside
Bright blue sky grass looks moist but not frosty.
Granddaughter still snoozing.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Granddaughter awake now and waffling well


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I shall be spending the weekend in a guards van.


Is that a new form of cheap travel ?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Granddaughter awake now and waffling well


I love waffling grandkids


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I love waffling grandkids


Boiled or fried ?


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2022)

I would never even consider buying Cocoa Pops but for some reason if I am presented with at a B&B I can never say no

Misty here but I think it will clear up into a beautiful day

There is a a cycling couple staying here. I wish I was able to cycle tour again.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2022)

Morning .
We have thick fog this morning !
I went for a ride with my friends yesterday . It was the first ride I have had for several weeks after not feeling too well . The doctor said that I could cycle and that it was good to get some exercise.
The weather was lovely and sunny with blue sky but a strong head wind made cycling out a bit difficult especially as it was uphill. We ended up doing 15 miles. There were also a lot of cyclists who were also taking advantage of the fine weather.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Boiled or fried ?


On toast, usually


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2022)

Working from Home today. I've got to load the bikes on the car this afternoon as some are going to the caravan for the summer, my best bike, MrsF's hybrid, and daughter's MTB. Unfortunately, that rules out a quick lunchtime blast as I'll be using my lunch for getting the bike's ready. Weather is looking good for the weekend, so I'll be out for a fast spin on my own, then some more leisurely cycling later on.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2022)

Another bright start to the day but clouding over a bit now with a yachtsman's gale ie a bit windy but not full on gale.
FB erupting again with increasing fury regarding more ferry cancellations which happen too often at the same time. The late boats Friday and Saturday as well as Monday afternoon are regularly off but a different excuse given each week.
One person collecting a new working dog which is coming from Yorkshire but is not house trained cannot get back home. Big problem as cannot really use a hotel or B&B.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> The sea gulls are very loud this morning.



They should wear slippers.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2022)

Granddaughter duties completed


----------



## Speicher (18 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I would never even consider buying Cocoa Pops but for some reason if I am presented with at a B&B I can never say no
> 
> Misty here but I think it will clear up into a beautiful day
> 
> There is a a cycling couple staying here. I wish I was able to cycle tour again.


You might be able to talk to them about cycle tours this evening.


----------



## Speicher (18 Mar 2022)

I am not feeling well, a combination of reasons, I think. A very quiet weekend is needed. If you put the kettle on (no, it doesn't suit you ) mine is a strong coffee, no sugar, thank you.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2022)

Warm, bright and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well and have spent the morning just doing some kitchen stuff and working on some writing. I have untangled a section that was giving me some bother, and i can now press ahead again.

My best friend has tested positive for Covid. 

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Mar 2022)

the Irish pub was fun last night! had more alcohol than I was expecting & made a few new friends! forgot how much fun going out could be. it wasn't until band #2 that we got into the Irish music. it was a school-night so I couldn't stay for band #3. what a relief, no headache last night. OK Friday, please be kind to me


----------



## rockyroller (18 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> My best friend has tested positive for Covid.


sorry to hear that, here's hoping it will be a light case. are they vaxxed?


----------



## rockyroller (18 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am not feeling well, a combination of reasons, I think. A very quiet weekend is needed. If you put the kettle on (no, it doesn't suit you ) mine is a strong coffee, no sugar, thank you.


hope you feel better soon


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2022)

We've been down the garden centre and bought a load of bags of compost .
We've installed a peat hump !


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> sorry to hear that, here's hoping it will be a light case. are they vaxxed?



Yep, triple vaxed. He says he's just got a headache and the sniffles. I've told him that if he ever harboured an ambition to walk the streets ringing a handbell and shouting "Unclean! Unclean!" now was his chance...

He is self-isolating btw. Halfway across the UK from me.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am not feeling well, a combination of reasons, I think. A very quiet weekend is needed. If you put the kettle on (no, it doesn't suit you ) mine is a strong coffee, no sugar, thank you.



Mend quickly, hun xxx

Will be putting the kettle on shortly - but to make a pot of tea for luncheon. I can trebuchet a mug over if you want.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep, triple vaxed. He says he's just got a headache and the sniffles. I've told him that if he ever harboured an ambition to walk the streets ringing a handbell and shouting "Unclean! Unclean!" now was his chance...
> 
> He is self-isolating btw. Halfway across the UK from me.


sounds good. I have a history of headaches & was using bags of frozen peas, then got myself a legit ice bag for use with actual ice cubes, but then my Daughter got me something I really love & I might get a 2nd. it's a head worn freezer pack than encircles your entire head & it keeps your hands free to do other things. so typically, I will take 2 advil & put on the "hat". it's been working like a charm only rarely needing a little more time so that's why I might get a 2nd. it takes a while to refreeze. anyway I've been telling everyone about it because it's been working for me. here's a link from the US Amazon site for reference. dunno if you've got something similar over there. I used to put the frozen peas or ice bag on the spot that hurt, this encircles the whole head, which for some reason, works even better!

Headache and Migraine Relief Cap






​


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2022)

I had a pleasant morning /afternoon hobbling around the house and gardens at Kylemore Abbey. Need to find food now as the queue for the probably overpriced cafe here is very, very long.


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am not feeling well, a combination of reasons, I think. A very quiet weekend is needed. If you put the kettle on (no, it doesn't suit you ) mine is a strong coffee, no sugar, thank you.




View: https://media.giphy.com/media/3oEdv4hwWTzBhWvaU0/giphy.gif


----------



## Hebe (18 Mar 2022)

Done in the darkroom and back to an unusually quiet house. 🛁 and  to mark the occasion.


----------



## fossyant (18 Mar 2022)

I'm struggling to see the PC screens in the conservatory - will soon be time to move back out to the shed !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am not feeling well, a combination of reasons, I think. A very quiet weekend is needed. If you put the kettle on (no, it doesn't suit you ) mine is a strong coffee, no sugar, thank you.


I've just ground some Guatemalan Espresso beans. I'll load up the water pistol and fire it over to you.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2022)

I am making marmalade.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We've been down the garden centre and bought a load of bags of compost .
> We've installed a peat hump !


oh wow, you just reminded me, at my 2nd job, it's "mulch season". which means helping the garden center load thousands of bags of mulch into customer vehicles, 1 by 1, by hand ... ugh. I enjoy it, but need to get this shoulder up & running 100% before I go back, the beginning of April


----------



## rockyroller (18 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> I'm struggling to see the PC screens in the conservatory - will soon be time to move back out to the shed !


----------



## rockyroller (18 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> Done in the darkroom and back to an unusually quiet house. 🛁 and  to mark the occasion.


photo darkroom? I miss that so much


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> photo darkroom? I miss that so much


What ! You like the feeling that your eyeballs are being sucked out with a vacuum cleaner ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2022)

It was how I felt when we used to take the black and white film out of the canisters at college for developing .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2022)

I am having beef stew and dump dumps for tea !


----------



## dave r (18 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I am having beef stew and dump dumps for tea !



I haven't had that since I was a small boy


----------



## oldwheels (18 Mar 2022)

One particularly glakit Tory MSP demonstrated his expertise by losing his teeth on stage at the conference in Aberdeen. Very confidence inspiring.


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2022)

The shower here seems to have two settings - ice cold or getting a steam locomotive ready for action.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Mar 2022)

Thanks to the generosity of Lidl's weekend special offers, I have topped up my home & work store of coffee and had a lovely ride in the sunshine visiting the 3 local stores. 

Back to work on the early shift on Saturday & Sunday, but with any luck I should finish and make it home in time for the F1 qualifying & the 12 hrs of Sebring on Saturday & the F1 race on Sunday. And as long as I don't have to do actual work on Sunday, there's also a BRSCC meeting at Silverstone which can be streamed


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2022)

Just wasted 10 mins trying to login to cycle chat. User not recognised. Then realised that I’d somehow reached the cycle chat NACA site. 321 back in the forum…


----------



## Hebe (18 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> photo darkroom? I miss that so much


Yes. I'm really fortunate to have a professional darkroom close by that I can use. At the moment the owner processes my films and I do my prints and photograms.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Mar 2022)

There's a beautiful full moon in the sky over west London.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> The shower here seems to have two settings - ice cold or getting a steam locomotive ready for action.


The French call that kind of shower _une douche écossaise. _Though, strictly, you're not supposed to know whether it'll run hot or cold. You seem to know which it'll be but you can't find the warm in between. Your shower, however, appears to be in a different country.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2022)

Marmalade made. Six large jars of "double orange" i.e. half seville, half sweet.

Cooked fish & chips for supper. Thanks to yellow stickers etc, mum and I filled our faces for around 70p a head.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Thanks to the generosity of Lidl's weekend special offers, I have topped up my home & work store of coffee and had a lovely ride in the sunshine visiting the 3 local stores.
> 
> Back to work on the early shift on Saturday & Sunday, but with any luck I should finish and make it home in time for the F1 qualifying & the 12 hrs of Sebring on Saturday & the F1 race on Sunday. And as long as I don't have to do actual work on Sunday, there's also a BRSCC meeting at Silverstone which can be streamed



Your weekend (on the racing front) sounds a lot like my weekend.  I don't suppose you've the linky for the Silverstone stream?

I'm also going to add some footy. Arsenal are playing Villa tomorrow lunchtime.


----------



## Reynard (18 Mar 2022)

I didn't bid on the Arrows A10B model in the end. There were four other people after it, and it went from "a damn good buy" to "might as well buy from a model shop" in fairly short order.

Hey ho, never mind.


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> Yes. I'm really fortunate to have a professional darkroom close by that I can use. At the moment the owner processes my films and I do my prints and photograms.


I would love to have a dark room but I live in a one bedroom flat.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wonder how much sand we've inhaled?


Did you weigh yourself the day after?


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2022)

I have a  and a biskit.

Just finished mounting the last seven of the batch of prints from the opening round of the 1991 British F3000 championship. Tonight's images were some superb podium shots from after the race. 

Only downside, I can't now shut the file.  Might have to move some of the stuff into the next volume. I've also got to re-jig the first and second files for the same reason. Oops.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2022)

I has a tired. Off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2022)

I'm up.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2022)

slowmotion said:


> There's a beautiful full moon in the sky over west London.


Most peculiar.. There was one of those over Hamtun last night, too!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Most peculiar.. There was one of those over Hamtun last night, too!


And further along the A45


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2022)

Awake early so might as well get some miles done 
Just a couple of things to do first though .


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2022)

Good morning. I slept in a bit today.


----------



## Tribansman (19 Mar 2022)

Me too. Beautiful morning out there so looking forward to spinning through the lanes.

Coffee and pastry stop mandatory.


----------



## Tribansman (19 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> And further along the A45


Was there _a brimful of asha_ too?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I would love to have a dark room but I live in a one bedroom flat.


You can have a virtual one by wearing a blindfold !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2022)

Morning . lovely sunshine here this morning .
I will go and make another  soon .


----------



## Hebe (19 Mar 2022)

Morning all. Lovely blue skies here.


tyred said:


> I would love to have a dark room but I live in a one bedroom flat.


I am so lucky to have this one within walking distance. I could probably process films at home but 20x16 prints would be a pain.
The rest of the Hebe household are returning from their various trips away today


----------



## Illaveago (19 Mar 2022)

We had 2 conservations on the tellingbone with Inland Let's have your money peeps yesterday. They were both about transferring my tax allowance to my wife . The first peep had a look . No you can't he hasn't enough money left ! My wife thought Oh! Perhaps she had got it wrong ! A minute later she thought Hang on a minute! It's not what she had read so we rang them back ! The second peep sort of said a same thing until my wife pointed out the new information ,so the tax peep agreed and altered our tax . I think they may need a bit of training .


----------



## oldwheels (19 Mar 2022)

Brilliant sunshine but a bit windy.
Dilemma. Triking, gardening or just go sit in the sun somewhere sheltered?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> photo darkroom? I miss that so much



Just work in a darkened room with a red light, and have your computer monitor contrast turned to minimum. Gradually turn up that contrast to get thst developing photo effect from your digital camera.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Brilliant sunshine but a bit windy.
> Dilemma. Triking, gardening or just go sit in the sun somewhere sheltered?



Trike to somewhere sheltered, as you have a seat provided by the trike.

Even better, trike to somewhere sheltered that serves cake and sit in the sun.


----------



## Tribansman (19 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Brilliant sunshine but a bit windy.
> Dilemma. Triking, gardening or just go sit in the sun somewhere sheltered?


Sit in the sun for most of the day till the wind drops in the evening and spin out a few miles then


----------



## DCLane (19 Mar 2022)

Whilst my son's getting ready for a race in Belgium I'm supposed to be prepping for a TT today. Using the NeilPryde Bayamo I built recently. However, given the stupidly busy week I've had (work cover, son to race meet-up and kit ready, more work cover) I've not had time to actually test-ride it *

Therefore ... is it sensible to race a bike that's newly-built and not been used before. Asking for a friend ... 

* edited: I've now been up and down the street a couple of times. Nothing fell off. So what could go wrong?


----------



## dave r (19 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Even better, trike to somewhere sheltered that serves cake and sit in the sun.



That sounds like a plan.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> That sounds like a plan.


In March? Not here anyway as most are still shut and any open are polluted by touroid. I avoid crowded places due to the infection rates increasing. Sorry to get serious on a nice morning.
I do have an idea to try an off road route tho'.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2022)

I just had to prime some parts for something I'm making. As usual it took far longer to set up everything and shake the can than it did to actually spray anything...


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Was there _a brimful of asha_ too?


Don't think so


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Awake early so might as well get some miles done
> Just a couple of things to do first though .


Ended up doing 50.7 miles
First cuppa went down well
Off to the auction soon


----------



## derrick (19 Mar 2022)

Car failed MOT.


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2022)

Popped out just after 9am for a quick blast round Rhudlan, St Asaph and Kinmel Bay. Guy in an SUV started flashing me and pointed at the cycle lane. There was no traffic, I was doing 25 mph steady on the St Asaph Kinmel Bay road. Said cycle lane is a badly maintained pavement with curbs
25 mph is an inappropriate speed for cycle lanes.

I just waved at him like a mad man. Lovely ride if really windy.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Your weekend (on the racing front) sounds a lot like my weekend.  I don't suppose you've the linky for the Silverstone stream?
> 
> I'm also going to add some footy. Arsenal are playing Villa tomorrow lunchtime.


Here you go...
Timetable
Saturday (mostly a 4 hour VW Fun Cup race)
Sunday (A bit more variety)


----------



## Jenkins (19 Mar 2022)

Lovely dawn ride to work as the sun came with quite a chill wind coming off the North Sea. Looks like the holiday season has started as there were a dozen campervans or converted vans parked up on the open stretch of seafront overnight.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Mar 2022)

Sarah and Tom were sitting outside the church this morning. I know they were Sarah and Tom because their badges said so.

I think they set the church alarm off when they went back in.

I will give further sitreps if anything happens in the village again.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2022)

Sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but chilly and very blustery.

I slept in somewhat too, and I am now listening to Villa v Arsenal.

There may be cake later.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2022)

Happy Cake Day @raleighnut


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Here you go...
> Timetable
> Saturday (mostly a 4 hour VW Fun Cup race)
> Sunday (A bit more variety)



Ta very much xxx


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2022)

Longer test ride of recumbent after major post winter overhaul. Drive train and steering crisp and sharp again, all accumulated muck removed, and all bolts undone and greased and redone. I’ve learnt my lesson with seized bolts before. Plus new top tube bag fitted for quick snack stops and wallet and key holding etc. Perfect.

Spring like weather as well, the pasty arms have escaped!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2022)

I found a sign that a certain axe & chainsaw wielding lady might like! 😂


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 636014
> 
> I found a sign that a certain axe & chainsaw wielding lady might like! 😂



That would be a belting number plate for my car


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> That would be a belting number plate for my car


Shall I dig it up for you? 🤔 😂


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Shall I dig it up for you? 🤔 😂



As long as no one notices that it's missing...


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Happy Cake Day @raleighnut


Many happy returns of The Day, @raleighnut !


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2022)

Time to trundle off on a utility ride...


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2022)

20 mins to go in Villa v Arsenal.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time to trundle off on a utility ride...





Reynard said:


> 20 mins to go in Villa v Arsenal.



Sounds like I timed it well then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Mar 2022)

Happy birthday @raleighnut. Cakes on the horizon....


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2022)

Stopped at the halfway point of my exploratory longer distance ride for lunch it seems one of the other diners has deeper pockets than I.

But which brings the most enjoyment?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2022)

Well third cuppa went down well


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Stopped at the halfway point of my exploratory longer distance ride for lunch it seems one of the other diners has deeper pockets than I.
> 
> But which brings the most enjoyment?
> View attachment 636019


Certainly wouldn't want the Audi


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2022)

Shepherd's pie went down well. I wonder will I be able to cycle back now...


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Stopped at the halfway point of my exploratory longer distance ride for lunch it seems one of the other diners has deeper pockets than I.
> 
> But which brings the most enjoyment?
> View attachment 636019


Yours is better parked, for sure


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Stopped at the halfway point of my exploratory longer distance ride for lunch it seems one of the other diners has deeper pockets than I.
> 
> But which brings the most enjoyment?
> View attachment 636019


The person who owns the Bentley can't park for crap! Brompton any day.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> The person who owns the Bentley can't park for crap lunch! Brompton any day.


EFA


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2022)

Luncheon down the hatch. Now listening to F1 qually from Bahrain.

Dunno where Jolyon Palmer has gone, but we've got Sam Bird* this weekend instead! 

* my favourite Formula E driver.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2022)

Lamb shoulder is in the oven to slow roast. The worst part of this is the waiting, cos I know it's going to be 

Now sat down with a  and some


----------



## pawl (19 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Stopped at the halfway point of my exploratory longer distance ride for lunch it seems one of the other diners has deeper pockets than I.
> 
> But which brings the most enjoyment?
> View attachment 636019





If he parks like that sober better keep your eyes open when he’s necked a few


----------



## derrick (19 Mar 2022)

Mot repairs done. I need to get back on the bike now.


----------



## pawl (19 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Shepherd's pie went down well. I wonder will I be able to cycle back now...
> View attachment 636025




You will be fine as long as it’s all down hill


----------



## Hebe (19 Mar 2022)

I have emailed three different companies about solar panels.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have emailed three different companies about solar panels.



Are they in the industry, or did you just send emails at random?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2022)

What a lovely day


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> What a lovely day



It was nice here too, although it did have a fairly severe multi directional headwind. I'm learning why flags are such a popular way to advertise a business locally...


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Mar 2022)

What Biggs says, bloomin' marvellous today, but the 20 mile an hour head wind along four miles of seafront was tiring.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Mar 2022)

Did nothing adventurous but took trike out for a run on my usual local route. Fair bit of traffic so once the weather gets warmer need to start getting out before 7 o’clock to avoid it. Brisk wind as well but must be getting fitter as getting faster and easier up hill against the wind.
After midday sat up in my garden for a bit with a can of alcohol free Guinness. Looks the same but does not have the proper taste. My gastric reflux does not tolerate alcohol so that is the best I can hope for. 
While I was there at least 20 planes went mostly westwards but some north in a fairly short period. One prop one passed behind me out of sight which was probably a service one to Tiree from Oban.
Picture should show a bit of the Mishnish Lochs but must start to carry a camera to get better shots. Also shows one of my snazzy new shoes after my last ones got stolen.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Hebe (19 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Are they in the industry, or did you just send emails at random?


Excellent question. Two of them are definitely in the industry. The third is listed as a certified pv supplier but seems to be listed as a lighting supplier on its social media pages. But they’re local so I’ll see if they get back to me.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2022)

I've just cleaned up a pile of cat sick.


----------



## gbb (19 Mar 2022)

kentucky style chicken in a wrap with sweet chilli sauce, cucumber, tomato, grated cheese and spring onion with portion of sweet potato fries for tea


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2022)

I found a less ostentatious classic set of wheels later.


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2022)

I really enjoyed my ride today and I went better than expected although it was basically all on a disused railway line so flat. I had took the Brompton to give me the option of a bus back to Westport but didn't need to do that.


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2022)

I had lost Internet for about ten minutes


----------



## Jenkins (19 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Luncheon down the hatch. Now listening to F1 qually from Bahrain.
> 
> *Dunno where Jolyon Palmer has gone,* but we've got Sam Bird* this weekend instead!
> 
> * my favourite Formula E driver.


Apparently he's doing less radio and doing more with the F1in-house team - https://motorsportbroadcasting.com/2022/03/17/bbc-extends-f1-radio-rights-until-end-of-2024-season/

And could someone please pass @Reynard a cold towel...


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2022)

Lovely supper of slow roast shoulder of lamb, confit potatoes, green beans, coleslaw and mint sauce.


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> And could someone please pass @Reynard a cold towel...



Don't you dare, I'll throw it straight back!


----------



## Reynard (19 Mar 2022)

Anyways MOTD and a


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Mar 2022)

S&M for us, with a glass of pinotage. Then a big bowl of icecream.
No, not *that*! Sausage and Mash.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Happy Cake Day @raleighnut


Aye fecking 60 this year...............How did that happen


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Mar 2022)

It was a good idea to get out on the bike earlier than usual this morning. There's an almighty thunderstorm kicking off here now. It has been unusually hot for this time of year, 31c past few days.


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Apparently he's doing less radio and doing more with the F1in-house team - https://motorsportbroadcasting.com/2022/03/17/bbc-extends-f1-radio-rights-until-end-of-2024-season/
> 
> And could someone please pass @Reynard a cold towel...



Mr Cookiemonster's not much of an F1 fan but he has the hots for Danny Ricciardo. 

BTW, Palmer does his commentary via the F1 app.

The Ferrari's this year are on fire. I can't remember the last time they were this good.


----------



## Tribansman (20 Mar 2022)

Lovely bright start out there and me and Mini T were up early. Walk, ride and gardening planned today. 

It's a sunny day son day Sunday


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Mar 2022)

Looking forward to getting out in a short while.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Did nothing adventurous but took trike out for a run on my usual local route. Fair bit of traffic so once the weather gets warmer need to start getting out before 7 o’clock to avoid it. Brisk wind as well but must be getting fitter as getting faster and easier up hill against the wind.
> After midday sat up in my garden for a bit with a can of alcohol free Guinness. Looks the same but does not have the proper taste. My gastric reflux does not tolerate alcohol so that is the best I can hope for.
> While I was there at least 20 planes went mostly westwards but some north in a fairly short period. One prop one passed behind me out of sight which was probably a service one to Tiree from Oban.
> Picture should show a bit of the Mishnish Lochs but must start to carry a camera to get better shots. Also shows one of my snazzy new shoes after my last ones got stolen.
> View attachment 636056


Whilst you were wearing them ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2022)

It's gone all grey and sludgy today. Fortunately I've plenty to do in the apartment...


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Mar 2022)

I am going to ride round the coast to Broadstairs methinks.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Aye fecking 60 this year...............How did that happen


Happy birthyesterday!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2022)

Clear skies
Heavy frost which stopped my bike ride


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I am going to ride round the coast to Broadstairs methinks.


Clockwise or anticlockwise ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2022)

Morning .
Bright sunshine here .
I lowed our mawn yesterday, well the moss really ! . I had thought about a bike ride but the wind seemed a bit too strong , especially the way I was feeling . I was knackered after the mowing so it was good that I didn't go out on my bike .
I had thought about getting my old Holdsworth out of my garage but it is buried too deep . I might try again today .


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Aye fecking 60 this year...............How did that happen


Caught me by surprise earlier in the year as well


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2022)

So far fed the cat 
Cleared out cat tray 
Picked up excess cat litter spread around the house 
Picked up his tuna that he spread around the floor near his breakfast bowl 
He is a walking job creation scheme


----------



## Hebe (20 Mar 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Aye fecking 60 this year...............How did that happen


Happy Birthday Boxing Day!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Aye fecking 60 this year...............How did that happen


Happy 60 1/365th day 🎂


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2022)

This morning seems like a good time for a proper brekkie. 🥚 🥓 🍄🍅🍞☕


----------



## Hebe (20 Mar 2022)

I shall go for a walk with the mister this morning. I shall also do some car maths.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> This morning seems like a good time for a proper brekkie. 🥚 🥓 🍄🍅🍞☕


I'd go easy on the magic mushrooms though. 😁


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Aye fecking 60 this year...............How did that happen



Oh, dear. Belated greetings anyway.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I'd go easy on the magic mushrooms though. 😁



Voice of experience?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I'd go easy on the magic mushrooms though. 😁


Could make for an interesting Sunday


----------



## dave r (20 Mar 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Aye fecking 60 this year...............How did that happen



Happy Birthday, I felt the same last year when I hit 70.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Could make for an interesting Sunday



It could be worse, imagine the hedonism that would ensue if @Oldhippy combined magic mushrooms _and _going to Broadstairs...


----------



## Illaveago (20 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So far fed the cat
> Cleared out cat tray
> Picked up excess cat litter spread around the house
> Picked up his tuna that he spread around the floor near his breakfast bowl
> He is a walking job creation scheme


One of our cat's was over enthusiastic at digging . Our garden looked like the Somme after she had been out there ! She also liked to cover her food over as well and would often see strange things covering it !


----------



## oldwheels (20 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Whilst you were wearing them ?


Left them behind the car and drove off. When I realised they were missing straight back up and found a pair of trainers with no laces left instead. Supposition is a tourist saw the opportunity. The cleats were cheepo ones from Lidl or Aldi and did not unclip very easily. Whoever took them probably fell off if they had Shimano pedals. Hopefully.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Mar 2022)

Not a cloud in the sky but still that strong SE wind which is chilly
Forecast is for much the same most of next week but less wind and the roads may not be as busy once the early rush is over.
I still fancy exploring an off road route if I can find one with a surface suitable for a 20 inch wheel trike and derailleur which is a bit near the ground. I did do forest tracks with my Bike Friday and the Brompton but with two wheels it is easier to pick a line to avoid damage to the low hanging derailleur.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I am going to ride round the coast to Broadstairs methinks.


Saving the tailwind for the return leg!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2022)

Washings on the line


----------



## Jenkins (20 Mar 2022)

Another cold & breezy dawn commute start to the working day. No water from the cold water taps on this side of the building for the third day in a row which means a bit of a hike each time the kettle needs filling and the chilled/filtered water dispenser doesn't work.

On the bright side, I've managed to link some bluetooth headphones with the work's PC, and the feed from Silverstone should be going live on YouTube shortly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Stopped at the halfway point of my exploratory longer distance ride for lunch it seems one of the other diners has deeper pockets than I.
> 
> But which brings the most enjoyment?
> View attachment 636019


I am sure the Brompton has a higher cost per pound, but you can't fold the Bentley up and take it in the train when you get tired.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Washings on the line



I'm using my bikes as a clothes horse.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am sure the Brompton has a higher cost per pound, but you can't fold the Bentley up and take it in the train when you get tired.



And it uses less energy to travel several hundred miles than the Bentley did to manoeuvrer into that car park.


----------



## Speicher (20 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> And it uses less energy to travel several hundred miles than the Bentley did to manoeuvrer into that car park.


The Brompton does about 40 miles to the hot lunch, whereas the Bented does one mile to the Pub.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2022)

Dog's been walked. A pleasant 3½ miles around the lakes and woods. 
Now time for a bit of gardening (after a coffee, obviously!)


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm using my bikes as a clothes horse.


I though that that's what exercise bikes were for!


----------



## DCLane (20 Mar 2022)

Nervous parent afternoon: 17yo son no. 2 makes his UCI debut on Belgian cobbles in the Guido Reybrouck Classic. He has a cold and is about 30kg too light for a flat race but aims to "hang in, stay in" (he's the one without a helmet).







I'm at home as it's team-run so have gone to Holmfirth Film Festival where they're showing the Paris-Roubaix film A Cold Day In Hell, which I thought was appropriate.


----------



## Hebe (20 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> Nervous parent afternoon: 17yo son no. 2 makes his UCI debut on Belgian cobbles in the Guido Reybrouck Classic. He has a cold and is about 30kg too light for a flat race but aims to "hang in, stay in" (he's the one without a helmet).


Good luck to DCLane Jr and I hope you’re not too stressed waiting to hear how it went!

I have walked in the sunshine with Mr Hebe. He has taken on the car maths. I still have the solar panel maths.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2022)

7 miles walked
Time for lunch 
Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2022)

New F1 year, new rules, let's see what happens...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2022)

Up to date with one long running job. Now to get on with the next...


----------



## postman (20 Mar 2022)

A seven mile walk to Berwick and around the cliff tops,a stop off for a latte,now sat in the flat looking out of the room window,watching two people trying to surfboard on lovely large white waves.Spittal is so relaxing.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2022)

That race was... interesting... Won't spoiler for anyone tho, but I will say that when the rules change, you can't typically judge what happens during a whole season from the first race.

Also, please BBC, can we have a lot more of Sam Bird. Never mind that he's a bit  but I thought his commentary was very good - calm, clear and incisive. Very much like how he comes across when on the other end of the mike when he's driving in Formula E.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Mar 2022)

Tea is about to be served


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Mar 2022)

I emptied my commuting pannier and sorted through the contents; I should have done that a lot sooner.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Mar 2022)

Not a very productive day as feel a bit wabbit.
Washing done and bread made but that is about it. Went out to my garden shelter but the wind made it freezing cold. My neighbour is putting in ducting for an electric cable up to his shed, decking and gazebo but could not find his garden trowel. My only exercise was walking back to my house to find one he could borrow. His gazebo even has a very old range which he has adapted to burn wood for chilly evenings as well as the bbq.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2022)

Also, here's my birthday present book. 











Mum ponied up for it, bless her.  I'm not the original recipient, but it's a real gem.


----------



## Moon bunny (20 Mar 2022)

I am on the way to York, again.


----------



## Reynard (20 Mar 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Mar 2022)

I am now sporting a much more aerodynamic haircut


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I am now sporting a much more aerodynamic haircut


You got rid of the lot!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You got rid of the lot!


Maybe just a very quick cut.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Maybe just a very quick cut.


You mean "Go Faster Stripes"?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Mar 2022)

Anyhow, I meant to only have a couple of glasses of this bottle of Barolo but every time I pick the glass up I get this explosion of blackcurrant and end up pouring myself a refill.


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Was Queen Elizabeth I "done in" by her marzipan addiction?
> 
> 
> Which would rot away quickest.
> A red apple or a green apple?


Found out the answer to the second question, it's a red apple.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I am now sporting a much more aerodynamic haircut


Ride Like the Wind

View: https://youtu.be/e1Hdlu3Slaw


----------



## rockyroller (20 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Maybe just a very quick cut.



View: https://youtu.be/uSMUSaWppsw


----------



## rockyroller (20 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> Nervous parent afternoon: 17yo son no. 2 makes his UCI debut on Belgian cobbles in the Guido Reybrouck Classic. He has a cold and is about 30kg too light for a flat race but aims to "hang in, stay in" (he's the one without a helmet).I'm at home as it's team-run so have gone to Holmfirth Film Festival where they're showing the Paris-Roubaix film A Cold Day In Hell, which I thought was appropriate.


fingers crossed!


----------



## rockyroller (20 Mar 2022)

why is homemade spaghetti & meatballs, w/ a sprinkle of parmigiano cheese so good?


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> why is homemade spaghetti & meatballs, w/ a sprinkle of parmigiano cheese so good?


It's the "effort" you put in that adds to the taste.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2022)

Time to put the writing away and head off to bed via a nice hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Mar 2022)

To ensure decent weather I refrained from cleaning my bike over the weekend. 

We have sunshine, it's 18°c and there's no wind whatsoever.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2022)

Heavy frost outside
Clear blue skies
Time to get started


----------



## tyred (21 Mar 2022)

Nice morning but sadly back to work today


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
That was another lovely weekend


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Tea is about to be served


Love 15!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Mar 2022)

Morning.
It is grey with a pink horizon here .
I managed to get my old bike out of my garage and go for a ride yesterday afternoon . I did my usual 12 miles . When I got back I noticed that some of the tread was coming off my rear tyre . I think it needs changing .


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2022)

I nearly cut the grass yesterday. I might nearly cut it today, too.


----------



## Hebe (21 Mar 2022)

Back to the darkroom today. I have run out of porridge for breakfast.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Mar 2022)

Dry but a bit overcast. Forecast is good for the next week.
Need to go and negotiate with Calmac for permission to travel on one of their ferries sometime soon, probably next weekend when the clocks change and the summer timetable and new prices come into force. 
I need shopping and son is back from Taiwan so I will go and visit there and hopefully get a couple of nice trike runs on the mainland quiet roads and cyclepath.


----------



## tyred (21 Mar 2022)

Yesterday was the Spring equinox so from today there will be more light that darkness


----------



## postman (21 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I nearly cut the grass yesterday. I might nearly cut it today, too.


Steady on steady on now then.What happens if this post is read by the female side of our relationships its going to give them ideas,and we dont need that.ill cut mine when its time i dont need reminding every three months.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's the "effort" you put in that adds to the taste.


well, Wifey's effort. she's a terrific Chef


----------



## rockyroller (21 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Yesterday was the Spring equinox so from today there will be more light that darkness


----------



## rockyroller (21 Mar 2022)

OK we're getting there ... Wifey & I have a 2 nite getaway next weekend. something to look forward to!


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> Back to the darkroom today. I have run out of porridge for breakfast.


Odd place to keep yer porridge!


----------



## rockyroller (21 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> Back to the darkroom today. I have run out of porridge for breakfast.


what size paper are you using? I remember going thru a lot of 8x10. altho I had a home job that required a lot of 5x7s for a company's insurance records. I had to photo all employees & make a B&W 5x7 of everyone. a simple job but wound up being a nice big project. always wanted running water in the basement but had to do the final rinse in the kitchen sink


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Ride Like the Wind
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/e1Hdlu3Slaw



That was the top 40 song when I was moving into University one year.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> why is homemade spaghetti & meatballs, w/ a sprinkle of parmigiano cheese so good?


The proper gravy?


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> what size paper are you using? I remember going thru a lot of 8x10. altho I had a home job that required a lot of 5x7s for a company's insurance records. I had to photo all employees & make a B&W 5x7 of everyone. a simple job but wound up being a nice big project. always wanted running water in the basement but had to do the final rinse in the kitchen sink


My house was built with a darkroom and sink, at one time I even had a cast-off JOBO processor from an ad agency I did a bit of freelance work for. I am all digital since 2004, though.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You got rid of the lot!


Not quite - it's gone from the full winter plumage down to grade 4


----------



## Jenkins (21 Mar 2022)

It's not often I say this, but what a lovely morning to be up early(ish) and off to work. Still a slight frost at 7am but clear blue skies and bright sunshine with virtually no wind. Even better that it's a weekday so no daytripers clogging up the place.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2022)

My postman just delivered something that sounded like a very heavy packet through the letterbox. It turned out to be a council tax letter. Quite how a letter can be so loud is beyond me.

Anyhow, my blood really didn't want to leave my fingers this morning. It was the 4-weekly ONS Covid survey. So that was a fail with just the swab getting done.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am not feeling well, a combination of reasons, I think. A very quiet weekend is needed. If you put the kettle on (no, it doesn't suit you ) mine is a strong coffee, no sugar, thank you.



Feeling better @Speicher?


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2022)

Mild and still here chez Casa Reynard, with a lot of hazy cloud. It *was* lovely and sunny earlier though.

I did not sleep well. Hey ho. But I have spent the morning writing, but I have also rounded up some ingredients for this evening's meal. I plan on furkling around in the wood this afternoon looking for more decent quality deadfall to keep the heating happy. I don't need the volume of wood used in the middle of winter, but the nights are still cold and you do need that bit of "oomph" in the evenings.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Mar 2022)

I called in sick this morning, a very rare thing indeed for me.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I called in sick this morning, a very rare thing indeed for me.



Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


----------



## Speicher (21 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Feeling better @Speicher?


Thank you for asking. Yes, slightly better. I think it is a combination of physical and emotional symptoms. 

In short, I thought that after finishing my Chemo treatment, life might begin to return to normal (or an approximation of normal). Five days after finishing Chemo the country went into Lockdown. When Lockdown eased, war started in Ukraine.

Now two friends of mine have a young grandchild who is seriously ill, possibly terminal. 

I find gardening very therapeutic, but an old knee injury has flared up, and in turn causing problems with my hip, and back pain, which in turn is making it difficult to get comfy in bed at night. Painful knees are not helped by putting on weight, partly due to the drugs have to take to stop the cancer returning.

I am trying to do as much/little as I feel able. What doesn't help is some people saying "you must do x, y or z" as if I am unable to make that decision myself.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hope you feel more chipper soon xxx


Me too, felt rough yesterday, went for a ride in the hope of blowing it off but felt worse after cutting it short. Felt awful this morning but a bit better now I think.


----------



## mybike (21 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> One of our cat's was over enthusiastic at digging . Our garden looked like the Somme after she had been out there ! She also liked to cover her food over as well and would often see strange things covering it !



Cassie chases after the birds in the garden, the lawn looks like we've had cows coming in for milking.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2022)

Anyways, luncheon calls. BBL...


----------



## Speicher (21 Mar 2022)

@Andy in Germany 

This enterprise has just been on the "local" news. I thought you might like to read about it. 

This https://missmacaroon.co.uk/social-impact/

btw Miss Macaroon is not topless and festooned with butter cream.


----------



## mybike (21 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> To ensure decent weather I refrained from cleaning my bike over the weekend.
> 
> We have sunshine, it's 18°c and there's no wind whatsoever.


This morning we had an almost cloudless sky, now we have nothing but cloud.

I didn't clean my bike.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2022)

Had two slices of wholemeal toast for lunch, one with Polish smoked pork loin, one with St Felicien cheese. Plus a pear, half a mango and the obligatory two


----------



## tyred (21 Mar 2022)

I've had to sharpen my pencil.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I've had to sharpen my pencil.


On the subject of pencils, I really need to start sketching in my 'going for a ride' journal. I carry at all times in my saddlebag but get caught up in photos and forget to write and sketch. Must try harder.


----------



## tyred (21 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> On the subject of pencils, I really need to start sketching in my 'going for a ride' journal. I carry at all times in my saddlebag but get caught up in photos and forget to write and sketch. Must try harder.


I wish I could sketch but at best I can only manage things with square lines like blocks of '60s council flats or Volvo 740s.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I wish I could sketch but at best I can only manage things with square lines like blocks of '60s council flats or Volvo 740s.


I am rubbish but I feel I should try, everything is rushed these days and I want to take time and enjoy more of the scenery I ride through.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2022)

Hauled in another load of broken branches from previous week's storms. The rest of the wood either too poor quality to be worth bothering with, or I can't move it without getting the chainsaw out.

Anyways, I've got half the garden in my hair, so I'm going to wash it.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2022)

Hair washed.

Also put green bin out for collection in the morning. And for the first time in four months, I've also put the black bag out. It's still less than half full, but it's gotten a bit pongy.

Now sat down with a


----------



## oldwheels (21 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I am rubbish but I feel I should try, everything is rushed these days and I want to take time and enjoy more of the scenery I ride through.


I used to carry a pad and pencils with me rather then a camera and just stop for a quick sketch if anything interesting appeared. Now I have got a bit lazy and use a phone camera. The facility to sketch quickly goes a bit I think if not kept in practice so I must try harder to stop and sketch as they have more interest in some ways.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2022)

I've just put the oven on to preheat.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Mar 2022)

Not a very productive day. Went to the local Calmac office and to my surprise got the bookings I wanted with no argument. Spent a lot of time just footering aboot and continued reading a library book on aspects of Scottish history we were never taught at school. 
After the Irish potato famine the same thing happened over the whole north of Scotland in 1846/47. The grain harvests were ok in the east but the Anglo landlords got better prices in London so all grain was being shipped south giving rise to widespread famine as none was retained locally. There were widespread riots due to the rising price of food which many could not afford and English troops were drafted in based at Fort George near Inverness to try to restore order. They opened fire on unarmed people on several occasions and also had bayonet charges on people armed with sticks and stones.
By the end of 1847 or thereabouts the price for export salt herring rose giving more local employment and grain merchants were persuaded to lower their prices so that people could afford to eat and peace kind of returned.
Could it happen again?


----------



## Hebe (21 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> what size paper are you using? I remember going thru a lot of 8x10. altho I had a home job that required a lot of 5x7s for a company's insurance records. I had to photo all employees & make a B&W 5x7 of everyone. a simple job but wound up being a nice big project. always wanted running water in the basement but had to do the final rinse in the kitchen sink


I seem to use all the sizes… my 35mm have been mainly on 5x7 just so I could get through the backlog reasonably fast and see which ones were worth taking bigger. Today was doing 35mm negs from my Sprocket Rocket, which are double width, so those were on 10x8. My medium format negs tomorrow will also be on 10x8. I also make photograms of vintage lace clothing and then contact print those, generally using 20x16 because that has to be life size.
The darkroom has a washing tank that makes it all very straightforward. I just put them in and then take them out again a bit later. Every so often I fish out an old test strip that‘s been forgotten.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've just put the oven on to preheat.


Gas Mk6? 🤔


----------



## DCLane (21 Mar 2022)

Son no. 2's been collected from his race in Belgium. He survived but had a DNF; a combination of riding with a heavy cold and just too crazy riding for his liking.

A few days recovery then back to an E123 race at the weekend. At least his bikes weren't damaged; one fell off his team car, and another team's Spesh S-Works came off on the cobbles and was driven over by a few cars, just being left behind.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2022)

My mouse battery just ran out of juice. Luckily an old rechargeable had held enough of a charge to work.

I also had to change a C2032 battery on the turbo computer. It promptly set itself to kmph and switched cadence off. I didn't notice at first but then wondered how comes I was cycling so fast.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Gas Mk6? 🤔



A bit impossible since no gas here. 

180C fan.

Veggies are in now to roast.


----------



## simongt (21 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> St Patrick's Day


And also 28 years to the day since I began at my place, also being of Irish descent, it was savories & cakes all round for my crew at work - !


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My mouse battery just ran out of juice. Luckily an old rechargeable had held enough of a charge to work.
> 
> I also had to change a C2032 battery on the turbo computer. It promptly set itself to kmph and switched cadence off. I didn't notice at first but then wondered how comes I was cycling so fast.


Not a CR2032 battery?


----------



## simongt (21 Mar 2022)

Dropped into the hotel where, thirty years ago, I used to work at as the Restaurant Manager today. Whilst I was waxing lyrical to a member of staff, a customer asked for a Feta cheese salad and was told there was no Feta cheese available. I immediatley chipped in with ' go and buy some then - !' as there is an ASDA superstore literally two minutes drive away. Was told 'they can't do that' and the staff member then told me that on Saturday, they didn't have enough bread for breakfast service. The night manager wouldn't authorise anyone to buy some locally and he was too woosey to contact the general manager at 07.00h. in case he woke him up - !
So they ran out of bread / toast for the customers brekkies - !
I know what my reaction would have been. 
Anyone - ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not a CR2032 battery?


CRrect!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2022)

simongt said:


> Dropped into the hotel where, thirty years ago, I used to work at as the Restaurant Manager today. Whilst I was waxing lyrical to a member of staff, a customer asked for a Feta cheese salad and was told there was no Feta cheese available. I immediatley chipped in with ' go and buy some then - !' as there is an ASDA superstore literally two minutes drive away. Was told 'they can't do that' and the staff member then told me that on Saturday, they didn't have enough bread for breakfast service. The night manager wouldn't authorise anyone to buy some locally and he was too woosey to contact the general manager at 07.00h. in case he woke him up - !
> So they ran out of bread / toast for the customers brekkies - !
> I know what my reaction would have been.
> Anyone - ?


Tell him you've run out of wages for him?


----------



## simongt (21 Mar 2022)

That would definitely be an option - !


----------



## tyred (21 Mar 2022)

simongt said:


> Dropped into the hotel where, thirty years ago, I used to work at as the Restaurant Manager today. Whilst I was waxing lyrical to a member of staff, a customer asked for a Feta cheese salad and was told there was no Feta cheese available. I immediatley chipped in with ' go and buy some then - !' as there is an ASDA superstore literally two minutes drive away. Was told 'they can't do that' and the staff member then told me that on Saturday, they didn't have enough bread for breakfast service. The night manager wouldn't authorise anyone to buy some locally and he was too woosey to contact the general manager at 07.00h. in case he woke him up - !
> So they ran out of bread / toast for the customers brekkies - !
> I know what my reaction would have been.
> Anyone - ?


I stayed in a B&B once where I went down stairs early before breakfast was supposed to start to go for an early morning walk and I met the owner and she asked me if I was going out for a walk and I said yes so she gave me the shopping list for breakfast and a wad of cash and asked me to get the shopping for her. She said she had been too busy to get to the shop. I bought the best sausages and bacon I could find


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2022)

Slow roast lamb (warmed up in some gravy), bulgur wheat, spiced roast cauliflower, and roast mediterranean veggies (baby plum tomatoes, peppers, onions & garlic). Oh, and mint sauce.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Mar 2022)

21C here today. Down around Oc by Friday.


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> 21C here today. Down around Oc by Friday.


Got 16°C here today, now just above freezing.
Apparently we've a "heatwave" on the way.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> 21C here today. Down around Oc by Friday.


The ups and downs of continental weather are phenomenal!


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2022)

Just won an auction on the 'bay for an issue of Short Circuit magazine.

Paid a little bit more for it than I was hoping to, but I know it has a preview of the 1985 Word Superstox Championship at Cowdenbeath, which is relevant to my archive. I was sent a scan of the preview several years ago by a well-meaning person, but it was poor quality and thence didn't print terribly well.

I think the other bidders were probably after the World Hot Rod Championship report that is also in it.


----------



## Reynard (21 Mar 2022)

Madam Lexi says "Miaaaaaaaaa"

I now need to work out what that means...


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2022)

"Miaaaaaaaaa" meant that Madam was requiring of Dreamies.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2022)

Anyways, time to put Dan and Marcus Archibald back into their pigeonholes in my imagination, call it quits on the writing tonight and toddle off up the wooden hill to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2022)

Time for a ride
Dark and dry outside
So why not


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2022)

12 miles covered 
First cuppa going down well
Clear blue skies


----------



## tyred (22 Mar 2022)

I've got a physioterrorist appointment early this morning. The last of the six I am allowed.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Mar 2022)

Cloudy sky but less wind and temp up to 8.2C. 
Really must get out for a trike run but nothing else urgent to do. Retirement takes hard work to stop getting bored.
I used to look forward to rare days when I could just lounge around and do nothing but it has now lost it's appeal since I can do that anytime.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Andy in Germany
> 
> This enterprise has just been on the "local" news. I thought you might like to read about it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that @Speicher; that's pretty much what I do; previously in theatre, and hopefully soon in a bike shop...


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Mar 2022)

Resident has kindly just stuck an Aldi coming up catalogue through the door. Nothing much in the cycling this time I need. Still feeling rough as old boots today.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I've got a physioterrorist appointment early this morning. The last of the six I am allowed.


Do they gang up on you ?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2022)

Morning .
Hazy sunshine here this morning .
I have put our dressing gowns in to wash and have done the washing up . I'm sitting down for a few minutes .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2022)

They had a small business minister on Good Morning Britain this morning .

I wonder how small he really is ?


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> The proper gravy?


hehe yes, what else? altho Wifey calls it marinara sauce. back home Mom & everyone else called it gravy. of course during the day I would test the gravy & a meatball w/ a slice of white bread


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> That was the top 40 song when I was moving into University one year.


I might be a year or two older. I remember it being my morning motivation heading to college (I was a commuter) to photo a model underwater at the gym pool


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2022)

the news was too mundane so I found a little Gilligan's Island to watch


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> They had a small business minister on Good Morning Britain this morning .
> 
> I wonder how small he really is ?


was he seated or standing?


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I've got a physioterrorist appointment early this morning. The last of the six I am allowed.


will they give you a sheet of exercises & toss you to the wolves to fend for yourself? congratulations!


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Resident has kindly just stuck an Aldi coming up catalogue through the door. Nothing much in the cycling this time I need. Still feeling rough as old boots today.


pretty soon you'll be ripping into it, like a windmill in a tornado


----------



## tyred (22 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> will they give you a sheet of exercises & toss you to the wolves to fend for yourself? congratulations!


It's the 21st century now. She has always emailed me my exercises! 

She is happy with me, my range of movement in my injured ankle is apparently substantially better than most of the population and about the same as my 'good' ankle and muscle strength is the same in each leg. Oddly enough my balance is better standing on my dodgy ankle than it is on my good ankle so I have been given exercises to work on that. 

She also told me to ignore the advice of the orthopedic surgeon that I seen last in hospital who painted a very black picture and warned me against basically everything in case I injured myself as she said the x-ray shows excellent healing and only a major trauma would displace it now. So I am allowed to stand on the pedals, ride hills and increase distance. In fact she actively encouraged me to do so  

Mind you, getting conflicting medical advice from experts in their different fields is a bit concerning as one of them must be wrong


----------



## tyred (22 Mar 2022)

Now, soon be time for a conference call


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2022)

£1.8? Per hour seems a lot ! I wonder if their uniform comes out of that ?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> This morning we had an almost cloudless sky, now we have nothing but cloud.
> 
> I didn't clean my bike.



Are you denying my cyclo-meteorological lived experience? 

You'll be demanding empirical evidence next...


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2022)

Can peeps remember riding at night in the 60's and 70's with battery powered lights ?

It was a bit like holding a seance whilst cycling as you didn't know what was going to suddenly turn up !


----------



## mybike (22 Mar 2022)

simongt said:


> Dropped into the hotel where, thirty years ago, I used to work at as the Restaurant Manager today. Whilst I was waxing lyrical to a member of staff, a customer asked for a Feta cheese salad and was told there was no Feta cheese available. I immediatley chipped in with ' go and buy some then - !' as there is an ASDA superstore literally two minutes drive away. Was told 'they can't do that' and the staff member then told me that on Saturday, they didn't have enough bread for breakfast service. The night manager wouldn't authorise anyone to buy some locally and he was too woosey to contact the general manager at 07.00h. in case he woke him up - !
> So they ran out of bread / toast for the customers brekkies - !
> I know what my reaction would have been.
> Anyone - ?



Sounds like someone should have shown some initiative.


----------



## mybike (22 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just won an auction on the 'bay for an issue of Short Circuit magazine.
> 
> Paid a little bit more for it than I was hoping to, but I know it has a preview of the 1985 Word Superstox Championship at Cowdenbeath, which is relevant to my archive. I was sent a scan of the preview several years ago by a well-meaning person, but it was poor quality and thence didn't print terribly well.
> 
> I think the other bidders were probably after the World Hot Rod Championship report that is also in it.



You always remind me of Shortwave Magazine when you mention Short Circuit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> will they give you a sheet of exercises & toss you to the wolves to fend for yourself? congratulations!







Stretching, by Bob Anderson, no doubt...


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2022)

Be sure and wear a helmet when you do that second one.


----------



## mybike (22 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Are you denying my cyclo-meteorological lived experience?
> 
> You'll be demanding empirical evidence next...



Of course.

However, when I do clean my bike .....


----------



## mybike (22 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can peeps remember riding at night in the 60's and 70's with battery powered lights ?
> 
> It was a bit like holding a seance whilst cycling as you didn't know what was going to suddenly turn up !



I had a dynohub but also a battery lamp on the forks so I could see the kerb on those dark Norfolk nights.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can peeps remember riding at night in the 60's and 70's with battery powered lights ?
> 
> It was a bit like holding a seance whilst cycling as you didn't know what was going to suddenly turn up !


Something many of us will remember....dimly....


----------



## Illaveago (22 Mar 2022)

I've been doing some diggins! I've almost become domesticated ! 
The worms seemed to have a look of surprise about them ! I don't know it was from seeing me digging or from being thrust into the bright sunlight all of a sudden .


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2022)

Note to self, when using a stanley knife blade (just the blade) to remove silicone from around the bath, remember the rear of the blade is sharper than you think. I now have about 10 slices on two finger tips.


----------



## T4tomo (22 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> I had a dynohub but also a battery lamp on the forks so I could see the kerb on those dark Norfolk nights.


I had a rub against the tyre dynamo, which was crap and went out when you stopped and very dim up a steep hill.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> £1.8? Per hour seems a lot ! I wonder if their uniform comes out of that ?


When my son worked in Kuwait the fish farm workers were all Indian and he thought they were paid a pittance which was true. They on the other hand thought they were well paid and told him that when they went back to their home villages they would be the richest people there.
He was training Kuwait people to take over but their idea of a hard days work was to arrive about 1000 have coffee and read the newspaper before heading home again.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2022)

Warm and bright here chez Casa Reynard. A lot of high level cloud, but the sun is cutting through it.

Another screwy night's sleep (oh, you blokes don't know what it's like being a woman approaching a certain time of life) and ergo I feel rather tired and grumpy. Anyway, I have spent the morning writing. I wasn't terribly happy with yesterday's output, so I've redone that and it looks a lot better with the changes.

Might tackle that large ash branch this afternoon. It's too big for me to just drag in, so I'm going to have to saw it up in situ first.

It is just about time for luncheon.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2022)

I’ve bought some cycling sandals


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’ve bought some cycling sandals
> 
> View attachment 636445



Oh dear god.

Though shalt remove the title 'Ming the Merciless'.

Shaun the sandal wearer, is more suitable ! Lederhosen next ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Oh dear god.
> 
> Though shalt remove the title 'Ming the Merciless'.
> 
> Shaun the sandal wearer, is more suitable ! Lederhosen next ?


Cycling sandals are superb!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2022)

I've just bought a vacuum cleaner. It's actually a Hoover.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’ve bought some cycling sandals


those look comfy! they probably provide more support than my non-cycling sandals. will you be adding cleats?


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just bought a vacuum cleaner. It's actually a Hoover.


that is heartwarming


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Another screwy night's sleep (oh, you blokes don't know what it's like being a woman approaching a certain time of life) and ergo I feel rather tired and grumpy.


maybe the single blokes don't ... Wifey is well past that, but she's still the hot one (every pun intended) but seriously, she loves the weight of a down comforter, even in summer months, with the A/C on, no less! but during the winter, she's kicking those covers off & opening the bedroom window!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> those look comfy! they probably provide more support than my non-cycling sandals. will you be adding cleats?



Already done. I’ll do a test ride tomorrow and report back!


----------



## rockyroller (22 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can peeps remember riding at night in the 60's and 70's with battery powered lights ?
> 
> It was a bit like holding a seance whilst cycling as you didn't know what was going to suddenly turn up !


yes! we had all kinds of lame battery operated lights back then. but the *magic *was the generator powered front & even a tail light or two? messing w/ those was great fun! I also liked these things


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> Oh dear god.
> 
> Though shalt remove the title 'Ming the Merciless'.
> 
> Shaun the sandal wearer, is more suitable ! Lederhosen next ?



Some lederhosen were donated to the shop today, which I can understand; if I had some Lederhosen I'd probably try and "donate" them too.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2022)

Anyways, I had a very fine luncheon. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with that Polish pork loin, one with St Felicien cheese, plus a pear, half a mango and two 

Letting that lot tamp down a bit before going out to haul wood.

Oh, and I've just taken half an antihistamine tablet as my eyes are very itchy and the cats aren't too happy about the loud sneezing.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Some lederhosen were donated to the shop today, which I can understand; if I had some Lederhosen I'd probably try and "donate" them too.


I used to love some of the mad stuff Emmaus got donated. I had a stuffed badger for a while called Simon and ended up redonating him. Two beautiful silver trays engraved in Arabic with the date 1905 on that I love and loads of odd stuff.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2022)

I don't want anyone else


----------



## DCLane (22 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’ve bought some cycling sandals
> 
> View attachment 636445



I've a pair of SPD sandals, but they're tucked away for holidays. Barefoot pedalling in the Vendee, France.

But with socks ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've a pair of SPD sandals, but they're tucked away for holidays. Barefoot pedalling in the Vendee, France.
> 
> But with socks ...



I already ride a recumbent and am an audaxer. I used to have sports sandals for walking and they were great. I’ll see how I get on with them on the recumbent. Many audaxer friends swear by them for long distance.

I could be doomed


----------



## oldwheels (22 Mar 2022)

Really a joke but better here 
Leith Walk, Edinburgh


----------



## Hebe (22 Mar 2022)

The solar panel company that I thought might actually be a lighting company really is a solar panel company. It’s also the only one to have got back to me so far with anything useful.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> The solar panel company that I thought might actually be a lighting company really is a solar panel company. It’s also the only one to have got back to me so far with anything useful.


It's always the one you think will come to nothing. 😁 I remembered an idea today I'd written off a few years ago which now might just the thing as part of winding work life down.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cycling sandals are superb!


I used to use sandals and bare feet when touring in summer Flat pedals so no cleats or toestraps. Good when it rained and if it got cold put on socks as warmer than without even if raining.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Mar 2022)

A nice trike run this morning on my usual route despite some pretty atrocious driving which did not affect me but other vehicles were annoyed.
The tourists we used to get came to an island community and were generally respectful of local people and local customs. Now the ones we have care for nobody but themselves and we are here to accommodate their every wish which includes monopolising our parking spots. The holiday homers are probably the worst and the owners do not care so long as lots of cash comes their way.
One unexpected result of the P&O affair is that we cannot now get smokeless fuel for stoves. This comes from Ireland and with no P&O ferries there are no lorries travelling apparently.
I have enough to do me for a month by which time the mess should be sorted and the weather should be getting warmer.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2022)

Spent the afternoon lumberjill-ing.

That large ash branch is now trimmed and cut up into sections. Actually, it wasn't so much a branch as the whole top of a tree. And while I was at it, I noticed several dead trees nearby, so I felled four of them. The small ash was totally rotten, so going to leave it for all the bugs, but the three oaks were of decent quality, so those are also now trimmed and cut into sections. It will probably take me a few goes to move all of that lot.

Now sat down with a well-earned  and two chocolate viennese biskits.


----------



## simongt (22 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've a pair of SPD sandals, but they're tucked away for holidays. Barefoot pedalling in the Vendee, France.
> 
> But with socks ...


A few of years back, I made the mistake of doing the Norwich 100 when it was a lovely sunny day and I wore my SPD sandals.  My tootsies stayed lovely and cool, but I ended up with sunburn patches on the tops where the sandals didn't cover.  Ouch - !
So socks do have their place with sandals in certain circumstances, or maybe I should have used sunblock.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Mar 2022)

simongt said:


> A few of years back, I made the mistake of doing the Norwich 100 when it was a lovely sunny day and I wore my SPD sandals.  My tootsies stayed lovely and cool, but I ended up with sunburn patches on the tops where the sandals didn't cover.  Ouch - !
> So socks do have their place with sandals in certain circumstances, or maybe I should have used sunblock.


I have never understood why socks with sandals is such a fashion crime when it can be perfectly practical. (Summer touring a few years ago I only took sandals and waterproof socks.)


----------



## postman (22 Mar 2022)

Been to Edinburgh on a choo choo,Berwick is a really nice little station.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Spent the afternoon lumberjill-ing.
> 
> That large ash branch is now trimmed and cut up into sections. Actually, it wasn't so much a branch as the whole top of a tree. And while I was at it, I noticed several dead trees nearby, so I felled four of them.



You seem to spend a large part of your non-cycling time chopping down trees.



Oldhippy said:


> I used to love some of the mad stuff Emmaus got donated. I had a stuffed badger for a while called Simon and ended up redonating him. Two beautiful silver trays engraved in Arabic with the date 1905 on that I love and loads of odd stuff.



We get some beauties as well; there's an antique market in our town in a week or two, so all the other shops are sending us the "antique" stuff donated to them over the year in the hope we'll get a better price, cynical capitalist oppressors that we are...

Last month we had a working antique accordion*, and we recently sold an appalling two headed eagle and cups drinking set...

*_Worryingly, I had to look that up in a German dictionary because I can't remember the English word; I need to go to the UK for a few weeks, I think..._


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have never understood why socks with sandals is such a fashion crime when *it can be perfectly practical*.



There's your answer right there.


----------



## Hebe (22 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Spent the afternoon lumberjill-ing.


"She's a lumberjill and she's okay..." 


Reynard said:


> Now sat down with a well-earned  and two chocolate viennese biskits.


I really want a  now.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2022)

Rear lawn has had first trim of 2022


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> "She's a lumberjill and she's okay..."
> 
> I really want a  now.


I sleep all night and work all day. 
On Wednesday's I go shopping and have buttered scones for tea.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2022)

Schnitzel, fried potatoes and a medley of veggies for supper.

I've just stuck a match to the heating.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I sleep all night and work all day.
> On Wednesday's I go shopping and have buttered scones for tea.


I cut down trees, I skip and jump,
I like to press wild flowers.
I put on women's clothing,
And hang around in bars.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> You seem to spend a large part of your non-cycling time chopping down trees.



But the heating needs to be fed 
And when the weather is cooperating
It's always nice to get ahead.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> "She's a lumberjill and she's okay..."



If OK means just a little bit crackpot, then yeah...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> But the heating needs to be fed
> And when the weather is cooperating
> It's always nice to get ahead.



Of course, of course.

It's just that with the frequency you seem to Lumberjill away, I wouldn't be suprised if you find protestors on the lawn complaining about deforestation.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Of course, of course.
> 
> It's just that with the frequency you seem to Lumberjill away, I wouldn't be suprised if you find protestors on the lawn complaining about deforestation.



Considering I own the land and the trees, I can't exactly protest to myself now, can I?


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I cut down trees, I skip and jump,
> I like to press wild flowers.
> I put on women's clothing,
> And hang around in bars.


@Hebe & @dave r you never forget Monty Python do you. I used to know so many sketches word for word from the vinyl. Happy days. 😁


----------



## Moon bunny (22 Mar 2022)

Filming finished, another night in a Travelbodge and back down south tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> @Hebe & @dave r you never forget Monty Python do you. I used to know so many sketches word for word from the vinyl. Happy days. 😁


----------



## tyred (22 Mar 2022)

I rode seventeen miles this evening including hills


----------



## Hebe (22 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> If OK means just a little bit crackpot, then yeah...


In the nicest way 😀 “Lumberjack” always gives me an instant earworm of the Python song. Plus it indulges a slightly irrational fondness for plaid flannel shirts 


Oldhippy said:


> @Hebe & @dave r you never forget Monty Python do you. I used to know so many sketches word for word from the vinyl. Happy days. 😁


We used to watch Python during wet lunchtimes in the 5th form. I think it’s ingrained in me now.


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Schnitzel, fried potatoes and a medley of veggies for supper.
> 
> I've just stuck a match to the heating.


Strike action?


----------



## Jenkins (22 Mar 2022)

I have just paid for and downloaded the ticket for my first race meeting of the year - the BARC/CTCRC meeting at Silverstone on Sunday. I'm not looking forward to the fuel bill for the trip as I've not had to buy any for some time.


----------



## Reynard (22 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> In the nicest way 😀 “Lumberjack” always gives me an instant earworm of the Python song. Plus it indulges a slightly irrational fondness for plaid flannel shirts



Mmmm, I'm not a fan of Python, I'm afraid...  Cosy shirts are another matter... I remember the padded check shirts being trendy back in the mid-90s... There was hardly a student on campus (Brunel) that didn't have one...


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2022)

Time to put the writing away and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2022)

Didn't get up earlier to get some miles in 
Another lovely looking day outside
Time to get a wriggle on


----------



## dave r (23 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> In the nicest way 😀 “Lumberjack” always gives me an instant earworm of the Python song. Plus it indulges a slightly irrational fondness for plaid flannel shirts
> 
> We used to watch Python during wet lunchtimes in the 5th form. I think it’s ingrained in me now.



I was in my late teens-early twenties when Monty Python was on so I was at an age where I was receptive to humour that was different.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2022)

First cuppa went down well
In a Quandry as a bike i have been watching finishes in about 4 hrs and still has no bids so do i bid or do i wait and if nobody else bid's it gets re listed at a cheaper starting price


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I was in my late teens-early twenties when Monty Python was on so I was at an age where I was receptive to humour that was different.


The Yoof Club I went to in the local Church hall had to change the night from, if I remember correctly, Tuesday to Wednesday as everyone was watching Monty Python instead of going there


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2022)

BTW It's ♻ Bin day today.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have never understood why socks with sandals is such a fashion crime when it can be perfectly practical. (Summer touring a few years ago I only took sandals and waterproof socks.)


I wonder if going bare footed became fashionable if people would do it ?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> I cut down trees, I skip and jump,
> I like to press wild flowers.
> I put on women's clothing,
> And hang around in bars.


So that's what you get up to each day !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2022)

I'm off to the seaside today. I can smell the fish and chips already.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm off to the seaside today. I can smell the fish and chips already.


Ooh lovely


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2022)

Morning.
The neighbours seem to think it is garden waste bin day today so I have also put ours out . It was when I looked out of our window that I suddenly realised that I hadn't put ours out !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> In a Quandry as a bike i have been watching finishes in about 4 hrs and still has no bids so do i bid or do i wait and if nobody else bid's it gets re listed at a cheaper starting price


That's the dilemma!
Will your bid attract others to bid ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, I'm not a fan of Python, I'm afraid...



I've not really got the humour either, although I tried on a few occasions. Some of it left me wanting a good wash, to be honest.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've not really got the humour either, although I tried on a few occasions. Some of it left me wanting a good wash, to be honest.


Humour is a curious thing isn't it. What one person finds hysterical will leave others cold and vice versa.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Mar 2022)

Conversation (one sided, admittedly,) with our puppy this morning. 
"Well," as I was cleaning her face with a soapy sponge "It wasn't me rubbing my face in a pile of bird 💩, was it!!"


----------



## tyred (23 Mar 2022)

Lovely bright spring morning here

On my walk I actually met another pedestrian. First time that has happened in the morning and I don't know who it was but she said hello.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2022)

Georgie and next door's Greyhound are having fun playing their usual game . It's a simple game but they both seem to enjoy it .


----------



## tyred (23 Mar 2022)

I wonder why my solicitor is incapable of writing in English


----------



## oldwheels (23 Mar 2022)

Lovely day and temp is up to 13C now with little wind.
May even be able to go out without a jacket. Need to rejig my winter cycling gear anyway as I was verging on warm yesterday and my hands were not cold for the first time this year.
Gardening day as my potatoes need to go in and compost bins emptied and sorted. I may grow some lettuce this year but nothing else as the work is getting beyond me.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I wonder why my solicitor is incapable of writing in English


None of them ever do write in comprehensible language. I just updated my will and still not sure what they said I wanted done.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Mar 2022)

I have tidied up my bike work space in my spare bedroom as I've read,slept read slept more or less for three days. I am feeling a bit better today but told if I must go in wait until Friday at least. I hate being ill.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I hate being ill.


wish you well. Wifey is home sick today. old fashioned head cold w/ a little upset stomach & loss of taste mixed. did there home test kit for covid, negative, but who knows for sure?


----------



## rockyroller (23 Mar 2022)

we do that clock change thing, Spring ahead 1 hour, so it's dark when I get up. cat doesn't mind. provides some cover for his explorations outside


----------



## rockyroller (23 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Didn't get up earlier to get some miles in


hehe reminds me of me last summer. grand plans to get up & out on the bike before tourist traffic gets nutz. that day I regretted it due to all the close passes. early bird gets the lane, eh?


----------



## rockyroller (23 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> The neighbours seem to think it is garden waste bin day today so I have also put ours out . It was when I looked out of our window that I suddenly realised that I hadn't put ours out !


that's like dreaming I got up out of bed then later realizing, nope still in bed!


----------



## alicat (23 Mar 2022)

Been hanging on to speak to Santander fraud dept for 29 mins 35 
seconds.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Mar 2022)

I have two clients at the moment turning the air blue while making some semi-disposable Swedish furniture.

I do like my job sometimes...


----------



## alicat (23 Mar 2022)

Card unblocked after 43 minutes and 22 seconds and five phone calls to Santander. Been blocked since 14th Feb. Didn't have time until today to spend that long on the phone. Last time I had to go and do something else after 30 minutes.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> That's the dilemma!
> Will your bid attract others to bid ?


It's sold for more than my maximum so someone else got it


----------



## mybike (23 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Really a joke but better here
> Leith Walk, Edinburgh
> View attachment 636470


Reminded me, We're not far from the secondary schools & inevitably, toward the end of the dog's walk we're walking among them. Yesterday there was a lad in front of me, eyes glued to his phone, who walked straight into a post.


----------



## tyred (23 Mar 2022)

I misread the title of an article in Facebook news feed entitled "tips for parents to deal with anxious children" as tips for dealing with obnoxious children!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2022)

Oh! If I buy 100 litres of petrol I can save a fiver !


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2022)

Warm, bright and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but with a lot of high-level cloud.

Slept well, so that helps. But pollen levels very high here, so very itchy and sneezy. Hey ho. But I spent the morning hauling in some of the wood from the trees that I felled yesterday. It's now stacked up, ready to be turned into logs. Will need them next week, looking at the long range forecast. I have also done a bit of writing.

Need to pop into town this afternoon at some point. Tesco mainly - need bread, bananas, breakfast cereal and bog roll. But also have a few other gubbins that require acquisition. A gift for Mothers' Day might also be a good idea. That might be a book.

No need to write a shopping list, everything I want starts with a B 

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've not really got the humour either, although I tried on a few occasions. Some of it left me wanting a good wash, to be honest.



Yeah, with you there. It just makes me want to cringe. Likewise Fawlty Towers. I don't find John Cleese funny at all, although he was good in the Harry Potter films as Nearly Headless Nick...

The Goodies on the other hand... Anyone for Kitten Kong?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2022)

Pesky cat


----------



## Speicher (23 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, bright and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but with a lot of high-level cloud.
> 
> Slept well, so that helps. But pollen levels very high here, so very itchy and sneezy. Hey ho. But I spent the morning hauling in some of the wood from the trees that I felled yesterday. It's now stacked up, ready to be turned into logs. Will need them next week, looking at the long range forecast. I have also done a bit of writing.
> 
> ...


Could you get me some Baklava please? 
Baking Bowder
Butter


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! If I buy 100 litres of petrol I can save a fiver !


It would cost you more than a fiver in interest on the bank loan you would need to take out


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2022)

I couldn't stand the Goodies! 
I liked Monty Python and the forerunner of that programme for kids Do Not Adjust Your Set ! It had a young David Jason as Captain Fantastic and Denise Coffee as the Mysterious Mrs Black , plus the Blit Men .


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Mar 2022)

I have a box set of Python stuff... all the TV programmes (with an accompanying book), all the films, the audio CDs, a programme from their Farewell Tour - and another set of 4 DVDs of their live at the O2, London show.

Oh yeah, I also have Holy Grail, Life of Brian and The Meaning of Life DVDs (second copies).

Bit of a fan... 😄


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Mar 2022)

My missing fence panels were booked in to be done today, so I was up bright & early as contractors tend to start work at some unearthly hour of the morning. 8.30 came and went, as did 9.30 and 10.30, by which time I had all but given up on them. They turned up at 11 o'clock and were finished by 1.30. Job done - and done well.

Happy Kempstonian!


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Mar 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I have a box set of Python stuff... all the TV programmes (with an accompanying book), all the films, the audio CDs, a programme from their Farewell Tour - and another set of 4 DVDs of their live at the O2, London show.
> 
> Oh yeah, I also have Holy Grail, Life of Brian and The Meaning of Life DVDs (second copies).
> 
> Bit of a fan... 😄


😎


----------



## grumpydad (23 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I couldn't stand the Goodies!
> I liked Monty Python and the forerunner of that programme for kids Do Not Adjust Your Set ! It had a young David Jason as Captain Fantastic and Denise Coffee as the Mysterious Mrs Black , plus the Blit Men .


Denise Coffee stared in Sir Henry at Rawlinson End, now that is a strange film, and definitely not at all pc


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2022)

Luncheon has been consumed. Had two slices of wholemeal toast, one with the last of the smoked pork loin, one with St Felicien cheese, plus a large stick of celery, a Lane Late orange and two


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I couldn't stand the Goodies!
> I liked Monty Python and the forerunner of that programme for kids Do Not Adjust Your Set ! It had a young David Jason as Captain Fantastic and Denise Coffee as the Mysterious Mrs Black , plus the Blit Men .



Just shows you how subjective humour can be.

I find Henning Wehn very funny, likewise Jo Brand. But then again, you lot might not...


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Mar 2022)

Henning, very funny indeed, Jo Brand, nah, nothing. As you say though.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2022)

Anyways, time to stock up the wood bins, then put on some clothes that are presentable and toddle off into town.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2022)

Both our and our next door neighbours front lawn has been cut


----------



## oldwheels (23 Mar 2022)

Temp up to 19C today so not only did I take my jacket off I also had to take my jersey off when planting potatoes. It has now fallen to 15C in the shade at the front of the house.
Got another row to do but that can wait till Friday I think as it it will be in harder ground and I need to dig a trench which I am not looking froward to. Might try some runner beans against the deer fence as they are easy to deal with. Unfortunately that bit is also infested with convolvulus which looks very like the beans when initially growing up the fence and tend to choke the beans.


----------



## Speicher (23 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just shows you how subjective humour can be.
> 
> I find Henning Wehn very funny, likewise Jo Brand. But then again, you lot might not...


Henning Wehn I find very funny, and particularly like his accent.


----------



## Speicher (23 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to stock up the wood bins, then put on some clothes that are presentable and toddle off into town.


If I set off from here to toddle into town, most of the shops are shut just after 4pm.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Temp up to 19C today so not only did I take my jacket off I also had to take my jersey off when planting potatoes. It has now fallen to 15C in the shade at the front of the house.
> Got another row to do but that can wait till Friday I think as it it will be in harder ground and I need to dig a trench which I am not looking froward to. Might try some runner beans against the deer fence as they are easy to deal with. Unfortunately that bit is also infested with convolvulus which looks very like the beans when initially growing up the fence and tend to choke the beans.


Glad to see you are making a stand against the holiday makers. Good camouflage runner beans .


----------



## oldwheels (23 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Glad to see you are making a stand against the holiday makers. Good camouflage runner beans .


Not as good as the bl---y Jerusalem Artichokes I unwisely planted some years ago. They get to at least 7ft high in summer so my shed sun trap is completely private. They grow like weeds and are virtually impossible to get rid of unless as a last resort get weedkiller which I do not approve of. The stalks have to be cut down in autumn and make a good bonfire except that now I have a wildflower area which I do not want to burn.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2022)

Town trip sorted. Well, mostly. Tesco was out of stock on the large packs of bog roll, and I'm not messing around with packs of four or nine... Hey ho.

Did get bread, breakfast items (cinnamon & raisin bagels) and breakfast cereal on yellow sticker, but I had to pay full price for the bunch of bananas.

Book also purchased for the parental unit. She likes military history, so I got her one about a battle. (Waterloo, actually.)

Just having a  before sorting out some supper.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> If I set off from here to toddle into town, most of the shops are shut just after 4pm.



Wednesdays used to be a half day in Ely when I first moved out this way. Most places are open till 5 or half five.


----------



## Speicher (23 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Wednesdays used to be a half day in Ely when I first moved out this way. Most places are open till 5 or half five.


Shop opening times around here are unusual. Mostly because they are nearly all independent shops as opposed to franchises. There is a tiny branch of Boots, Savers (a cheap version of Boots), Holland and Barrett and a miniature Tesco.

Most shops close before 5pm, except for those franchises/chains. I think I have mentioned before that some shops are closed all day on Mondays, and/or Thursdays. The only shops open on Sunday is Tesco and the equivalent of the "pound shop".

There is a small Asda, if you are desperate short of the essentials.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Mar 2022)

If I had had cod on Southwold beach I'd have ended up wondering what it would have been like if I had had haddock. So, naturally, I had haddock.

Not before I found myself having a coffee next to Sir Bradley Piggins, though.


----------



## Reynard (23 Mar 2022)

Jacket potato, beans and cheese for supper. Quick, easy, tasty and filling.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> we do that clock change thing, Spring ahead 1 hour, so it's dark when I get up. cat doesn't mind. provides some cover for his explorations outside


Oh buggerations - I've just checked and we do the same over here this weekend which means my early start for the day out on Sunday has just got even earlier.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Didn't get up earlier to get some miles in
> Another lovely looking day outside
> *Time to get a wriggle on*


Did it fit you?


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I wonder why my solicitor is incapable of writing in English


He's not writing it all in Gaelic is he?


----------



## tyred (23 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> He's not writing it all in Gaelic is he?


Nope. He wrote in legal mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2022)

Time for some early miles


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2022)

Just rode to do the weekly shopping.

In other news, there's a riot going on amongst the local Starling population.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2022)

Getting up early for a ride at this time of the year is made worthwhile when you see the big orange ball in the sky and the different colours it brings.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2022)

First cuppa going down well
Clear blue sky where the light mist has burnt off 
Nice morning


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2022)

I've started opening bananas from the pointy end, not the stalky end. 
It's much more satisfying.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've started opening bananas from the pointy end, not the stalky end.
> It's much more satisfying.



My Zimbabwean friend used to take the pish out of us for opening from the stalky end.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2022)

I have an amusing story about bananas. It involves a Japanese chap not being as strong as he thought..


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Mar 2022)

You can just see this is gonna go down hill quickly. 😁


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2022)

Morning .
I'm thinking of using the money I will be saving on petrol to go on a world cruise . Possibly with P&O ferries . 

I'm also wondering if the chap who lives at number 11 posted some family snapshots of a party going on in their neighbours house during lockdown to a nice newspaper !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Oh buggerations - I've just checked and we do the same over here this weekend which means my early start for the day out on Sunday has just got even earlier.


What ! Saturday ?


----------



## oldwheels (24 Mar 2022)

Light cloud and light wind so must get out on trike.
Bird identification can be a problem. Yesterday the gulls were circling around a bird which looked superficially like them but I noticed it had a forked tail. Too big for a tern and looked a bit like a Red Kite in size and shape but the colour was not right and the location was possible but not likely. Need to go and consult my wildlife pal.


----------



## Hover Fly (24 Mar 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> Filming finished, another night in a Travelbodge and back down south tomorrow.


Goes north with a vague promise to behave herself, comes home with a Belgian railwayman’s hat on ????


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2022)

I've got to go to the dentist's in a few minutes to have a feeling done . I hope the feeling soon dissipates !

We will be driving up to Yorkshire later. I need to empty the tank on the Jag so that I can benefit from cut in fuel duty when I fill up


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Light cloud and light wind so must get out on trike.
> Bird identification can be a problem. Yesterday the gulls were circling around a bird which looked superficially like them but I noticed it had a forked tail. Too big for a tern and looked a bit like a Red Kite in size and shape but the colour was not right and the location was possible but not likely. Need to go and consult my wildlife pal.


Frigate Bird ?


----------



## Hover Fly (24 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've got to go to the dentist's in a few minutes to have a feeling done . I


Don’t dentists get struck off for that?


----------



## tyred (24 Mar 2022)

A few weeks ago I had a consultation with a private orthopedic consultant as requested by the insurance company in regards to my injury claim from the accident. It lasted about ten minutes and he had already got my x-rays from the hospital so didn't do my own. Today I got his bill for almost €1,000 for his report 

It was nearly impossible to book an appointment with him in the first place as he doesn't work Mondays or Fridays and doesn't work afternoons or Wednesday mornings. I'm not surprised he only works a few hours a week at those prices.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Mar 2022)

bananas? now I'm remembering the first time I read the word on my own. it was 5th grade. we broke out into reading groups of 4 or 5 kids pr table. I was taking my turn to read the assignment & when I got to the word, I sounded it out as if I didn't know the word. lucky for me it is spelled phonetically b-a-n-a-n-a. after reading it out loud, I chuckled & said: "banana!"


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Getting up early for a ride at this time of the year is made worthwhile when you see the big orange ball in the sky and the different colours it brings.









It certainly makes commuting more pleasant. Never comes out in a photo though, does it?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 636686
> 
> 
> It certainly makes commuting more pleasant. Never comes out in a photo though, does it?


I find you have to play with the angle of the camera but sometimes even then it doesn't always work especially later in the day


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2022)

I saw some white dog poo today.


----------



## Hebe (24 Mar 2022)

The solar company person who was meant to be here now has got covid.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Mar 2022)

Just doing a LFT. No symptoms just something I do weekly. One that has the tonsils swabs as well. Gag, pause, gag, ah nose that’s easier..


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2022)

A warm and bright day here chez Casa Reynard, but the sky is very hazy from the pollution they mentioned on the weather forecast.

I spent the morning in the garden hauling cut lengths of firewood, ably supervised by Madam Lexi. It's the first time she's wanted to go outside since late September. I've noticed that the girls prefer indoors now that they're getting older (nearly 10 and 13), but when the weather is fine and warm, they do enjoy a bit of a constitutional.

Have also done a bit of writing and backed up everything. When I finish this chapter, I shall print out this one and the previous one so that my hardcopy version is up-to-date.

Also had to take half an antihistamine tablet as my eyes are very itchy.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 636686
> 
> 
> It certainly makes commuting more pleasant. Never comes out in a photo though, does it?



That could almost be somewhere out here - either the suspension bridge over the Hundred Foot or the bridge at Black Horse over the Great Ouse... The giveaway that it's not are the hills on the horizon.  We don't really have hills out here.


----------



## Moon bunny (24 Mar 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> Goes north with a vague promise to behave herself, comes home with a Belgian railwayman’s hat on ????


When museum people party...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I saw some white dog poo today.


Was it this one?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Mar 2022)

We are here on Yorkshire . It was a sunny drive and warm . A bit too warm , my air con needs topping up as it was blowing warm .

I saw an Lotus Elite and Austin Healey 3000 when we were on our way to Coventry .


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2022)

Very nice lunchon. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with chicken liver pate, one with the last of the St Felicien cheese, plus a large stick of celery, an orange and two


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Was it this one?
> 
> View attachment 636716


Nope.... 






Not this one either


----------



## oldwheels (24 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Frigate Bird ?


Not a Frigate Bird looked more like a male Hen Harrier but they do not have forked tails. May have to wait a bit to get a proper id.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've got to go to the dentist's in a few minutes to have a feeling done . I hope the feeling soon dissipates !
> 
> We will be driving up to Yorkshire later. I need to empty the tank on the Jag so that I can benefit from cut in fuel duty when I fill up


I went to fill my tank before my upcoming mainland jaunt and found the price had gone up to 180.9. This will be in anticipation of the 5p alleged gift so that they can then continue at the old price with the next delivery.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Mar 2022)

Nice run down Loch na Keal this morning which was reasonably quiet on the outward leg. Birders out before me tho' and one even had his solar panels out beside his telescope. What on earth is that for and it looked as if he had been there all night in a Berlingo van. The rest were fresh off the first ferry and cruising with campervans at walking pace along the road.
On the way back a bit different and the idiots were out in force and none could read the road conditions. Stopping in totally useless places to let me past after I had stopped to let them past and refusing to approach while perched up a banking when I had left a perfectly wide bit of road for them to pass.
I know go on a bit about the evils of tourists but you have to live here now and in the past to understand the frustration they cause.
It seems I will have to get up a bit earlier to get any cycling done in reasonable peace. At least I was able to stop now and again in the early silence apart from the gentle swish of waves on the shore. Very pleasant with nobody else around at that point.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2022)

Still no lemon curd in supermarkets what is the world coming to


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> That could almost be somewhere out here - either the suspension bridge over the Hundred Foot or the bridge at Black Horse over the Great Ouse... The giveaway that it's not are the hills on the horizon.  We don't really have hills out here.



This region is very much like the fen country in the UK; straight rivers and drainage canals abound.

As you say the giveaway is the presence of the Black Forest. And a volcano.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2022)

Moved a whole load of firewood this afternoon, and then repaired some more rat damage on the gutter flashing. Hopefully they can't get in anymore.

Now have a  and a biskit.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Getting up early for a ride at this time of the year is made worthwhile when you see the big orange ball in the sky and the different colours it brings.


Only to have the ride ruined (in my case) by finishing at the office, opening up the public counter and having a couple of truck drivers needing their paperwork sorting out before the coffee has been made, let alone drunk.


----------



## DCLane (24 Mar 2022)

I have a house full of cycle team kit to distribute on the east side of the Pennines. And my NeilPryde back, although we've put son no. 2's Boardman Airpro winter bike on the smart turbo. It can go there for a bit and gives us an additional race bike option for the summer.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Mar 2022)

A tough decision will have to be made at work tomorrow - I have enough coffee in the jar to make two mugs of coffee, but my shift is three mugs long. Do I sacrifice the third mug, have three smaller or weaker mugs worth, accept the inevitable and just open the next pack or approach the queen of the office tea club (of which I'm not a member) and scrounge a couple of spoonfulls of <shudder> instant coffee?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> A tough decision will have to be made at work tomorrow - I have enough coffee in the jar to make two mugs of coffee, but my shift is three mugs long. Do I sacrifice the third mug, have three smaller or weaker mugs worth, accept the inevitable and just open the next pack or approach the queen of the office tea club (of which I'm not a member) and scrounge a couple of spoonfulls of <shudder> instant coffee?


Thermos be some other solution.....


----------



## Jenkins (24 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Thermos be some other solution.....


It could work for the first one of the day as I have a small flask that is just the right size. The problem is that I can only just co-ordinate myself to do a bowl of Weetabix at 5:30am, so add a kettle of hot water, filter paper, coffee & a filter cone into the mix and imagine the result...


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> *We are here on Yorkshire. *It was a sunny drive and warm . A bit too warm , my air con needs topping up as it was blowing warm .
> 
> I saw an Lotus Elite and Austin Healey 3000 when we were on our way to Coventry .


Which part of Yorkshire, North, East, or West Riding?

Can't let just anyone in here.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It could work for the first one of the day as I have a small flask that is just the right size. The problem is that I can only just co-ordinate myself to do a bowl of Weetabix at 5:30am, so add a kettle of hot water, filter paper, coffee & a filter cone into the mix and imagine the result...



Just fold a mug's worth of grounds into a filter, fold it, put it in a plastic bag and then pop that in your pocket and take it with you.

See. Problem solved.


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2022)

Schnitzel, fried potatoes and steamed savoy cabbage and leeks for supper.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2022)

It's been a busy day, today! 
Cleaned out the aquarium. 5 mile walk around Cogenhoe & Whiston. De-cloaked the swing seat and patio furniture. Granddaughter walked over for a natter with us oldies, followed by daughter and grandson on his bike for more nattering and tea drinking. 
Altogether, a lovely day!


----------



## Reynard (24 Mar 2022)

Right, that's chapter 17 put to bed. 

Time to celebrate with a


----------



## tyred (24 Mar 2022)

Another day completed, I think it's time to retire for the night 😴


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Another day completed, I think it's time to retire for the night 😴


Sithi


----------



## Speicher (25 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I saw some white dog poo today.



This one is light brown, rather than white.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Mar 2022)

A very thick mist has rolled in from the sea. Looks magical with the few streetlights illuminating patches of white. I can't see the car park which is only 50 or so yards away. Perfectly still out there.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2022)

Friday at last


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Mar 2022)

Still a thick sea mist outside. I did briefly wonder if it was a malevolent sea mist masking an invasion of sea zombies come to claim the earth as theirs but then I got distracted by the kettle boiling.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Another clear blue sky day here 
Going to look at a bike later this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Mar 2022)

Cheese on toast, with a sprinkling of Worcestershire Sauce, for breakfast.. 
😋


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2022)

Since making tea earlier someone has covered our patio with moss and I only swept it yesterday


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Still a thick sea mist outside. I did briefly wonder if it was a malevolent sea mist masking an invasion of sea zombies come to claim the earth as theirs but then I got distracted by the kettle boiling.



I wouldn't worry about a thick and malevolent mist. If it was malevolent and intelligent then you'd have a problem once it mastered door handles...


----------



## oldwheels (25 Mar 2022)

A bit damp so there may have been a light rain shower overnight. Bank of fog also covering the Sound but no wind.
Just been looking at the ferry terminal web cam. One touring cyclist heading north and convoys of white vans. At least one always stops on the roadway outside the Spar shop which causes problems for other traffic heading north. If I meet any of them on the road I always give way immediately as they have a job to do and have to get back for a return ferry. Some of them seem to be getting desperate and leaving parcels at random in the postcode area. Pleas on FB for everyone to search their sheds and garages for missing parcels.


----------



## tyred (25 Mar 2022)

Low-lying mist down in the valley on this morning's walk. Will be another beautiful day.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Mar 2022)

oh gee, what a surprise, the wife of a republican appointed Supreme Court justice, formerly accused of sexual harassment in the workplace, helped plot to overturn chump's loss in the 2020 election. if anyone thinks judge thomas was unaware of the plot or his spouse's participation, I've got a bridge for sale


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2022)

Morning .
Sunny here .
Having fun with BIL. An old Mamod steam roller that I got for hi developed a problem yesterday! The safety valve and whistle blew out ! Somebody had araldited them in !


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2022)

I feel a bike ride coming on. Dug out some 'summer' clothing, whooo !


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2022)

Not that mundane, but still; my contract is being extended so I'll still have a job in June, and part of my new job is taking over the bicycle department.


----------



## mybike (25 Mar 2022)

Got my cumuppance today, waling along the road into the sun & tripped over a tree stump in the grass. Thankfully I stayed upright.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2022)

Some naughty person has used my name and address to set up a phone contract and isn't paying the bills. So my phone company has written to me to tell me that my service will be restricted. The original version of me has never had a phone contract; I'm Pay As You Go. Apparently, their fraud department aims to respond within 5 working days but fraud has become such a popular lockdown sport that it's now a 30 day wait for them to respond.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Some naughty person has used my name and address to set up a phone contract and isn't paying the bills. So my phone company has written to me to tell me that my service will be restricted. The original version of me has never had a phone contract; I'm Pay As You Go. Apparently, their fraud department aims to respond within 5 working days but fraud has become such a popular lockdown sport that it's now a 30 day wait for them to respond.



Oh pants. Why has it become a lockdown sport?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh pants. Why has it become a lockdown sport?


No single reason, I suspect. Some suffering from loss of earnings, others suffering from inflation paired with static incomes. Others, no doubt, are simply doing as the government do.


----------



## Moon bunny (25 Mar 2022)

I can reveal, after nosing around, that the toilets in the royal carriages in the Railway Museum have transparent acetate stretched over them. It looks like someone was playing a nasty practical joke on Queen Victoria. (It’s to stop moths climbing in really.)


----------



## Jenkins (25 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just fold a mug's worth of grounds into a filter, fold it, put it in a plastic bag and then pop that in your pocket and take it with you.
> 
> See. Problem solved.


The sensible suggestion - just after I'd logged off for the day 

In the end I managed to stretch out what I had to one 'normal' cuppa for the first of the day and a couple of half mugs worth. Monday will be the grand opening of the next pack.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Mar 2022)

Less than 30 minutes left before it's POETS time. A slightly misty and very cold morning has morphed into yet another beautifully sunny afternoon so a slightly extended homeward commute may be on the cards. If there's time I may even get round to washing the Saharan dust from the other week off the car.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2022)

A lovely, warm sunny spring day, but rather hazy.

I spent the morning out in the garden moving the last of the firewood I cut the other day. Five foot lengths (me-sized) of between 10 and 20 kilos each. Who needs a gym membership!  

Got some stuff to print off this afternoon, and I need to take a parcel to the post office. Am sending a jar of marmalade to my mate who is still stuck inside with Covid, and hopefully this will cheer him up some. Will also swing by the pharmacy and pick up some LFT.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon and I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The sensible suggestion - just after I'd logged off for the day
> 
> In the end I managed to stretch out what I had to one 'normal' cuppa for the first of the day and a couple of half mugs worth. Monday will be the grand opening of the next pack.



Drat... Ah well, remember it for next time... 

Will the Grand Opening involve bunting, cake, a celebrity and a ribbon that wants cutting?


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2022)

Lovely out, quick 20 miles. One butt clenching moment, coming down a local hill at 40 mph, then 'ohh poop' - the road was covered in sand - I suddenly remembered a report on the radio that the road had been closed yesterday due to a crash and oil spill. Not a good idea hitting that at speed.


----------



## tyred (25 Mar 2022)

75 minutes until I get out on parole for the weekend


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2022)

Had a sandwich with the last schnitzel for luncheon, along with a pear, an orange and two 

Off to find me a post office in a bit.


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Mar 2022)

I've been to Tesco, bought next to nothing (I thought) and spent around £66! Oooops!


----------



## Kempstonian (25 Mar 2022)

The German bluetit webcams are back! Nothing much to see yet but this is the best time to start viewing if you don't want to miss anything.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6oZ_0IBIw8&ab_channel=NatureTec


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> The German bluetit webcams are back! Nothing much to see yet but this is the best time to start viewing if you don't want to miss anything.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6oZ_0IBIw8&ab_channel=NatureTec



I'm just watching a couple of downy woodpeckers on here: https://www.webcamtaxi.com/en/usa/new-york/ithaca-cornell-lab-feeder.html


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2022)

I washed the bike today. Don't panic: I'm far enough from most of you that the inevitable storms, hail, rain, sleet, snow and possibly thunderbolts that inevitably ensue won't affect anyone on here.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2022)

We've been to Barnsley! I can't say how excited I am . 
I did get a pair of jeans though !


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2022)

Just managed to get my parcel into the post, so hopefully my mate will have his jar of marmalade tomorrow. He's a bit down in the dumps, so this will cheer him up. His partner is giving him a tough time over catching Covid, which is a bit of an arse considering she gave it to him in the first place... 

Also managed to get one box of LFT. Places around here have been giving out two boxes at a time, but there was only one pharmacy that had any in, and so one box it was.

I now have a nice  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We've been to Barnsley! I can't say how excited I am .
> I did get a pair of jeans though !



Excited about going, or excited that you've left again?


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Also managed to get one box of LFT. Places around here have been giving out two boxes at a time, but there was only one pharmacy that had any in, and so one box it was.



Low Frequency Tickles?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2022)

Bike with no guards has been readied for my ride tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Low Frequency Tickles?



Yes... The post-tickle sneezies are not so much fun though...


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2022)

Simba, our big male Ragdoll keeps meowing at me. He and sister Luna got a bid for freedom last night - son didn't lock the cat run properly, and the two of them escaped. Fortunately I was outside. Saw this 'white flash' from the corner of my eye. I ran in for the troops. 

He's been wanting 'out out' all day, desite being in the 'cat run'. Can't let them out as ragdoll's aren't the brightest with traffic (and we lost one). They do have an extensive outside area though.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.



I've been 'prickled' all afternoon with Kyoto wanting treats... claws out...


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> I've been 'prickled' all afternoon with Kyoyo wanting treats... claws out...



Ah. She's been taking Lexi Lessons.


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah. She's been taking Lexi Lessons.



She realy likes the Aldi version of Dreamies. She knows where we keep them.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Mar 2022)

Got the last row of potatoes in an inconspicuous bit of my wild flower area. Not as hard as I thought and great news there are more worms. The earthworm population and the bramblings in the compost bins were wiped out by New Zealand flatworms I accidentally introduced by bringing a few shrubs from Shetland without rigorous inspection. Need to introduce bramblings from somewhere to get the population going again. Hopefully I have got rid of the NZ pests but they can hibernate for a long time apparently. 
Virgin Money insist I have their “ exciting” new credit card which means I have to change several direct debits. Worse still they have given me a new pin with no obvious way of changing it. Fortunately it is not something I use for normal retail anyway as I certainly will not remember it if needed.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Mar 2022)

Oh gawd! Disaster Chef is on !
Why can't they spice up the programme by having one of the contestants being a homicidal maniac and people have to guess who the murderer is ?


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2022)

Turkish eggs with crusty bread & butter this evening.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2022)

fossyant said:


> She realy likes the Aldi version of Dreamies. She knows where we keep them.



The girls like Dreamies, but they also don't mind the Tesco version. And the Felix crunchies go down well here too.

When it comes to treat sticks though, only the Webbox will do. Poppy will eat the Tesco own-brand ones, but Lexi turns her little nose up at them...


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I've been to Tesco, bought next to nothing (I thought) and spent around £66! Oooops!



Ummm, looks like you might have had a few snaccidents... 

Easily done.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Some naughty person has used my name and address to set up a phone contract and isn't paying the bills. So my phone company has written to me to tell me that my service will be restricted. The original version of me has never had a phone contract; I'm Pay As You Go. Apparently, their fraud department aims to respond within 5 working days but fraud has become such a popular lockdown sport that it's now a 30 day wait for them to respond.


Have they blocked both SIM and handset?


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just managed to get my parcel into the post, so hopefully my mate will have his jar of marmalade tomorrow. He's a bit down in the dumps, so this will cheer him up. His partner is giving him a tough time over catching Covid, which is a bit of an arse considering she gave it to him in the first place...
> 
> Also managed to get one box of LFT. Places around here have been giving out two boxes at a time, but there was only one pharmacy that had any in, and so one box it was.
> 
> I now have a nice  and a chocolate biskit.


Giving out free, not charging for them?


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Giving out free, not charging for them?



Yep, still free. Charge only kicks in next Friday.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep, still free. Charge only kicks in next Friday.


There's one footwear chemists selling them up here. Free disappeared about two weeks ago.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's one footwear chemists selling them up here. Free disappeared about two weeks ago.



Bloody spivs...


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Bloody spivs...


I'd have tried getting a few more, but for having to pay for them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have they blocked both SIM and handset?


I managed to convince them that I was the original me through a process of imitating myself, and they assured me that my phone would work as normal. The phone of the imitation me might become a bit unreliable. As unreliable as the person pretending to be me. And then in a month's time their fraud department will get round to phoning me, asking lots of personal questions, and say ''There's a lot of it about.'' I assume the other me will get the phone unlocked, buy a new SIM or sell it on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's one footwear chemists selling them up here. Free disappeared about two weeks ago.


It took me a while longer than it should have done but I now understand ''footwear chemists!''


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I managed to convince them that I was the original me through a process of imitating myself, and they assured me that my phone would work as normal. The phone of the imitation me might become a bit unreliable. As unreliable as the person pretending to be me. And then in a month's time their fraud department will get round to phoning me, asking lots of personal questions, and say ''There's a lot of it about.'' I assume the other me will get the phone unlocked, buy a new SIM or sell it on.


If the handset gets blocked, there should be no unlocking it, and replacing the SIM card. They should be informing the other networks.


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It took me a while longer than it should have done but I now understand ''footwear chemists!''


£27/£29 a box or £5 odd for a single test.

Outdoor footwear chemists may have been easier.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> £27/£29 a box or £5 odd for a single test.



Daylight fecking robbery...


----------



## classic33 (25 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Daylight fecking robbery...


Yep, and with an increase in cases locally, slightly stupid.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Yep, and with an increase in cases locally, slightly stupid.



Agreed. Cases spiking here too - about the same levels we were around Christmas. Given the symptoms, how else do I know it's covid or simply hayfever...


----------



## Jenkins (25 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Drat... Ah well, remember it for next time...
> 
> Will the Grand Opening involve bunting, cake, a celebrity and a ribbon that wants cutting?


No ribbon to be cut, just the foil pack, but if you want to supply the cake I wouldn't say no


----------



## Jenkins (25 Mar 2022)

So much for the extended ride home - found the bike had a soft rear tyre when I got it out of the bike shed. Took the tube out and couldn't hear or feel any air leakage so back in with the tube, pump it back up and wheel back onto the bike and rode home with the normal arsefeel of a properly pressured rear tyre so it looks like one of those really slow punctures.
At least I had plenty of time to get the car washed ready for the weekend. If there's time tomorrow I may even polish it.


----------



## Reynard (25 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> No ribbon to be cut, just the foil pack, but if you want to supply the cake I wouldn't say no



Knowing you, something chocolatey?


----------



## Speicher (26 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> The girls like Dreamies, but they also don't mind the Tesco version. And the Felix crunchies go down well here too.
> 
> When it comes to treat sticks though, only the Webbox will do. Poppy will eat the Tesco own-brand ones, but Lexi turns her little nose up at them...


Bob and Kizzy like the Asda version called "pockets" or something. They only get about six at a time.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2022)

Well it's time to get a few miles done 
So see y'all later BUT behave please


----------



## tyred (26 Mar 2022)

Looks like it's going to be another glorious day. Will be going for my walk soon, starting to think that I might be well enough to resume morning rides


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Mar 2022)

Pitta bread and salad made, breakfast eaten, shower next and then out for the first ride this week. Lovely day but I will get train and cycle back the scenic route as I was ill with heavy cold for a few days this week so don't want to knacker myself out for tomorrow's adventures. 😁


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2022)

Morning.
It is sunny here. I can see a bit of mist in the valley between us and 2 transmitter masts. There used to be just one huge concrete one but they have now got a thin metal one next to it .
I think we will make our trek back down South today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Mar 2022)

I'm currently considering mixing Tesco's red and gold leaf teas. I've got a gold label brew on the go and, while it's a pretty good tea (and @Reynard's tea of choice), I miss some of the cheap and cheerfulness of the red label. One part red to 2 parts gold might be a good starting point.

My daughter has decided that she can't be in 2 places at the same time so I'll be ferrying g-daughter to her riding lesson this morning.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2022)

Lovely morning which looking out could be summer but the temp is 2.3C.
Library day to find more books. The librarian keeps shifting things about and had put one of my favourite authors somewhere out of sync so will need to find where she had hidden them before deciding what to take out.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is sunny here. I can see a bit of mist in the valley between us and 2 transmitter masts. There used to be just one huge concrete one but they have now got a thin metal one next to it .
> I think we will make our trek back down South today.


Leave the mist where it is, and don't forget to knock the Yorkshire soil of yer shoes.


----------



## tyred (26 Mar 2022)

The mist hasn't lifted as quickly as I expected but it will still be a nice day


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well it's time to get a few miles done
> So see y'all later BUT behave please


Back now and the first cuppa has gone down well after 50.17 miles


----------



## Speicher (26 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Back now and the first cuppa has gone down well after 50.17 miles


We all misbehaved and you will find out later what we did.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> We all misbehaved and you will find out later what we did.


Why don't I believe that


----------



## tyred (26 Mar 2022)

Saturday morning treat


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2022)

Lovely day here chez Casa Reynard.

Did some laundry and gentle puttering around. A quick luncheon and then off to Tesco for the counter reductions.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2022)

About to have my golden locks chopped


----------



## Hebe (26 Mar 2022)

Have just about done enough laundry to enable me to take Mothering Sunday off. Also nice walk into town and back this morning.


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Mar 2022)

45 miles in glorious sunshine today with mainly traffic free route. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2022)

Another exciting afternoon or the perils of satnav perhaps.
Heard an alarm going somewhere but not in my house so checked outside and could still hear it. Looked out my front window and there was a large tour bus probably trying to get to one of the local hotels. Not a snowballs chance and nowhere to turn round. Blocking the road and access to some of the other houses so the passengers all overweight male and mostly drunk, one so drunk he could hardly stand, had to get out and with luggage head off on foot. 
Not sure anybody would welcome them but they must be booked.
A neighbour arrived back and could not park his car so some remonstrating and arm waving. The driver then set off up the narrow dead end road on foot to check out the only possible turning point. Must have looked possible so set off eventually and after at least 20 minutes came back front forward.
This is what we are now reduced to in terms of tourists in addition to the hated holiday homes.


----------



## mybike (26 Mar 2022)

Took Cassie for a walk pas the local football ground, she disappeared into the bushes and would not come when called. An investigation revealed that she was standing close to the field watching the football!


----------



## mybike (26 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just doing a LFT. No symptoms just something I do weekly. One that has the tonsils swabs as well. Gag, pause, gag, ah nose that’s easier..



Remember to do it in the right order.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Mar 2022)

Evening .
We arrived back home this afternoon . There were a lot of super cars about , Mc Larens, Ferraris ,Mitsubishi Evos.
We got held up in traffic at Moreton in the Marsh and Stow on the Wold, they were very busy .


----------



## tyred (26 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Evening .
> We arrived back home this afternoon . There were a lot of super cars about , Mc Larens, Ferraris ,Mitsubishi Evos.
> We got held up in traffic at Moreton in the Marsh and Stow on the Wold, they were very busy .


Once on a visit to the North Coast, there must have been some sort of supercar meet thing going on in Portrush and the whole place chokker with Ferraris, 911s, Lamborghinis etc so I filtered past the most expensive traffic jam I've ever seen on my Raleigh Twenty


----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2022)

Well that was another glorious day rounded off with a take away with mum for her mothers day as we are busy tomorrow and won't get across to see her .


----------



## mybike (26 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Saturday morning treat
> View attachment 637070


You need a bigger plate.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2022)

Ended up being a bit late for the counter reductions in Tesco. Every time I go, I'm a bit late, so I go earlier next time, and I'm still a bit late. At this rate, I'll want setting up camp in there the night before... 

Not a total bust though, as I picked up a pork shoulder joint, some beef skirt, plus basa, smoked basa and some sea bass. The beef skirt is for the furry girls, and I can think of some good things to do with the other bits. Also picked up a cooked chicken off the hot deli counter, which'll do nicely for lunchtime sandwiches.

Very little reductions to have elsewhere in the shop, but I did get a tray of cinnamon buns in the bakery.

Supper has been shovelled down the hatch (reprise of last night's Turkish eggs) and now I've got a  and I'm going to sit down and watch the F1 qually highlights.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Mar 2022)

No beef skirt, slow cooked, for Fajitas?


----------



## tyred (26 Mar 2022)

I had a Brinnelled headset in my Brompton so I fitted the new one tonight slong with a new front brake cable as the old one was getting a bit stiff and also new brake blocks. My first bit of cycle fettling since before I broke my ankle.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> No beef skirt, slow cooked, for Fajitas?



It's not a big enough piece ergo I bought it as a treat for the girls.

But I will be making bbq pulled pork, however


----------



## pawl (26 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Saturday morning treat
> View attachment 637070
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2022)

pawl said:


> The diets going well then.


It looks that way.


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2022)

I think a  would be mighty fine right now. Time to put the kettle on.


----------



## gbb (26 Mar 2022)

We were looking after our 8 yo grandaughter this evening while her elder sister did her school show.

She puked, all over me , the settee, the carpet....bleughh.

Tummy upset we think, thank gawld we have a leather settee, it took the brunt of it, took us an hour to clean up


----------



## tyred (26 Mar 2022)

Time to head of the Land of Nod on my newly refurbished Brompton.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Mar 2022)

gbb said:


> We were looking after our 8 yo grandaughter this evening while her elder sister did her school show.
> 
> She puked, all over me , the settee, the carpet....bleughh.
> 
> Tummy upset we think, thank gawld we have a leather settee, it took the brunt of it, took us an hour to clean up


My grandkids caught a vomiting bug a few weeks ago. Messy but it's soon history.


----------



## classic33 (26 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Time to head of the Land of Nod on my newly refurbished Brompton.


You fully jabbed, yellow fever, malaria, Delhi Nellie, and sea sickness?


----------



## Reynard (26 Mar 2022)

I got distracted, ergo haven't made a  yet.

A few bits (race programmes) for my archive arrived earlier, so I decided to file them. While I was at it, I moved some stuff from the first file to the second as I couldn't close the first file. I still can't close the first file, and I now can't close the second one either. I still need to deal with file five, as that's threatening to overflow as well...


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2022)

Thick fog / mist can't see across the road here so ride delayed.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Mar 2022)

I hope everybody has put their clocks back by an hour ⏳ 🤔


----------



## tyred (27 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I hope everybody has put their clocks back by an hour ⏳ 🤔


Yes it's 5:14.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2022)

Morning .
The sun is up and the sky looks a bit misty.
Georgie is happy that we are back. He is asleep on my legs pinning me to the bed . He must be dreaming as I can see his whiskers twitching .


----------



## oldwheels (27 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Once on a visit to the North Coast, there must have been some sort of supercar meet thing going on in Portrush and the whole place chokker with Ferraris, 911s, Lamborghinis etc so I filtered past the most expensive traffic jam I've ever seen on my Raleigh Twenty


A bit like the NC500 where there are convoys of one make clubs racing round.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Mar 2022)

Another lovely sunny day and I hope to be off on my travels. Not good triking as everybody will be out heading for the west coast.
Our pharmacy is closed due to covid infection. Fortunately tho' I do have an order in I am currently well enough stocked. We are advised to have at least a month in stock and I work to nearly two months stock in case of problems with supplies.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Mar 2022)

Bit different to the weather yesterday, grey and damp at present but forecast is good for later.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2022)

Still to foggy for a ride this morning and with a busy day ahead it means no miles for me today .


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Mar 2022)

I may visit HMV later to see if Picard series two is on DVD yet.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A bit like the NC500 where there are convoys of one make clubs racing round.


That was the least enjoyable part of my LEJOG. 
That and the route from Frodsham to St Helens.. Just awful..


----------



## MontyVeda (27 Mar 2022)

Aldi's manual coffee grinder is useless. Do not buy it.


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Mar 2022)

It's wine o'clock.


----------



## Hebe (27 Mar 2022)

Breakfast In bed with a brilliantly random set of Mother’s Day treats.


----------



## Tribansman (27 Mar 2022)

Having a chilled Mother's Day here, just had a lovely breakfast courtesy of Mini T 

Managed to squeeze a quick ride and cafe stop in with him first thing as we completely selflessly wanted to give Mrs T (who's still knocked for six by Covid and it's now day 10) a lie in


----------



## DCLane (27 Mar 2022)

I've had a very surprise phone call, with a BIG prize. Not bike-related, but I'll make sure the prize can carry a bike. I'm 'Starstruck'


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Mar 2022)

New cycle shop in Canterbury, independent and does new sales, repairs and runs cycle hire between Canterbury and Whitstable. Kent Cycles. Very genuine and helpful. Shop is by Three Tuns pub.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Mar 2022)

I'm getting peer off with eBay peeps not advertising things correctly! 
This is the second lens which is wrong ! The first one said that it would clean up so I thought that it could possibly be cleaned . Like a ground flat finish more like ! 
Another one today arrived ! Pentax fit !  looks like a bl**Dy Canon FD mount. Talk about square pegs into round holes!  female to female won't fit !


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2022)

Can we please keep the M1 , M25 and back clear between 2pm and 8pm


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2022)

Murky start to the day chez Casa Reynard, but it's now turned into a lovely sunny afternoon.

I have been very lazy this morning. The only things I've done is cut up some potatoes to make chips for luncheon and decant a 10kg sack of cat biscuits into tupperwares.

Mum is thrilled with her book on the Battle of Waterloo - she said she'd rather have that then twenty cakes. 

Anyways, off to see to said chips...


----------



## tyred (27 Mar 2022)

Unbelievably hot here for March. 

Postponed my planned ride for a few hours rather than go out in the mid-day sun as us pale-skinned Celtic types do a good lobster impression and I doubt my fitness is up to an all-day ride at the moment anyway.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2022)

Aaaaah, I thoroughly enjoyed my plate of chips.  (with salt and mayonnaise)

Also had a pear, a banana and two


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've had a very surprise phone call, with a BIG prize. Not bike-related, but I'll make sure the prize can carry a bike. I'm 'Starstruck'


You won a bike trailer and you'll be converting it to carry a bike.
Should make collecting more bikes easier.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Mar 2022)

Still hot and sunny and looks good for the next couple of days.
I have been trying to log in using my IPhone but the system for whatever reason will not play 
Sound of Mull with Lismore light and Lady Rock with Duart Castle just visible.
Edit Lady Rock is not visible.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2022)

I've just been given a £3 discount from Screwfix because they didn't have what they told me to come and collect. This means I've been paid £1.50 per mile walking.

(I wrote this hours ago but forgot to post it. I trust it's now had a little more time to mature.)


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just been given a £3 discount from Screwfix because they didn't have what they told me to come and collect. This means I've been paid £1.50 per mile walking.
> 
> (I wrote this hours ago but forgot to post it. I trust it's now had a little more time to mature.)


Has it aged well?


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2022)

Grand Prix done and dusted. Including a funny conversation with a commentator friend of mine on the Book of Faces.

I now really need a wee.


----------



## tyred (27 Mar 2022)

30 miles 

Very slow though.


----------



## dave r (27 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> 30 miles
> 
> Very slow though.



Well done


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2022)

Just tea and toast for supper tonight. And an orange for afters.

Have just lit the fire and setting in to an evening of writing.


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I'm getting peer off with eBay peeps not advertising things correctly!
> This is the second lens which is wrong ! The first one said that it would clean up so I thought that it could possibly be cleaned . Like a ground flat finish more like !
> Another one today arrived ! Pentax fit !  looks like a bl**Dy Canon FD mount. Talk about square pegs into round holes!  female to female won't fit !



Motor racing memorabilia listings are just as bad tbh. Some sellers are talking out of their, erm, lower orifices. What's wrong with doing a bit of basic research? 

And then there's the working out what's real and what's fake and what's quite simply a turkey.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just tea and toast for supper tonight. And an orange for afters.
> 
> Have just lit the fire and setting in to an evening of writing.


Lighting the fire!
But it's not cold...


----------



## Reynard (27 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Lighting the fire!
> But it's not cold...



Out here in the fens, there's nothing to hold in the heat of the day. Once the sun goes down, the temperature sinks like a stone, even in summer. If I don't put the heating on in the evening, the house is too cold come the morning.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Can we please keep the M1 , M25 and back clear between 2pm and 8pm


Thanks all for keeping it flowing


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Thanks all for keeping it flowing


Don't mention it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Thanks all for keeping it flowing


I think it was all stuck on the Old Kent Road so that everywhere else was clear.


----------



## postman (27 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think it was all stuck on the Old Kent Road so that everywhere else was clear.


were they all playing Monopoly.


----------



## postman (27 Mar 2022)

i have just had a very nice Tobermory malt,i might just have another.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Mar 2022)

An hour ago, I went wild and reckless and asked Uniqlo and Machine Mart to delete me from their email postings.
I felt quite rejuvenated.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

slowmotion said:


> A hour ago, I went wild and reckless and asked Uniqlo and Machine Mart to delete me from their email postings.
> I felt quite rejuvenated.


You don't need the VAT free days at Machine Mart anymore?


----------



## slowmotion (27 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You don't need the VAT free days at Machine Mart anymore?


On the only occasion I tried to buy some of their stuff (a two tonne 1.2 metre farm jack), it failed to appear. They gave me a refund.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

slowmotion said:


> On the only occasion I tried to buy some of their stuff (a two tonne 1.2 metre farm jack), it failed to appear. They gave me a refund.


Was the jack required for opening the pilchards?


----------



## slowmotion (27 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Was the jack required for opening the pilchards?


You can gain access to tinned pilchards with any very sharp kitchen knife. When WW3 breaks out, my fishy stash is going to come into its own. I don't need to drag a two tonne farm jack along with me.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

slowmotion said:


> You can gain access to tinned pilchards with any very sharp kitchen knife. When WW3 breaks out, my fishy stash is going to come into its own. I don't need to drag a two tonne farm jack along with me.


You'd be in the WDC, so no need to lug one around.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2022)

postman said:


> were they all playing Monopoly.


There's a new game around here called ''Drive like a plug.'' All it requires is an unnecessarily big vehicle, absolute minimal driving competence and the prioritising of said vehicle's right to drive into a space in order to block anyone else's chance of getting past. Closer to "Monopolise the road'' than Monopoly. But at least it seems to have stopped people blocking up the M1 and the M25.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'd be in the WDC, so no need to lug one around.


Regrettably, it doesn't yet have a lead lining or protection from 500m/s blasts. Anyway, I'll be long gone, dragging my convoy of pilchards behind me........with a very sharp Victorinox chef's knife.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Regrettably, it doesn't yet have a lead lining or protection from 500m/s blasts. Anyway, I'll be long gone, dragging my convoy of pilchards behind me........with a very sharp Victorinox chef's knife.


Pilchards swim in convoys?

You took shortcuts on the construction!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Pilchards swim in convoys?
> 
> You took shortcuts on the construction!


I think it's a typo, they're actually tin canvoys.

Anyhow, this playing around with the time has made it late an hour too early.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Mar 2022)

- weekend getaway, check
- cleaned up my stuff from the dining room table, check
- load of laundry done, check
- rumors of dinner w/ kids & their friends. don't know how Wifey does it, I was all for take-out. she did sleep in the car, most of the way back
- watch Oscars - hoping for some classic Hollywood fun


----------



## slowmotion (28 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Pilchards swim in convoys?
> 
> You took shortcuts on the construction!


I was thinking more along the lines of tonnes of Nazi gold being sneaked out of Berlin to Bavaria potassium mines by truck convoys in Spring 1945. You wait.....there'll be the myth of The Lost Pilchard Train.........


----------



## Jenkins (28 Mar 2022)

To sum up the weekend...

Saturday - Sunshine, shopping, shorts & cycling.

Sunday - Fog, cloud, Silverstone & shivering.

I had forgotten how cold Silverstone could be on a day like this, but the racing was superb and it was good to get out & exercise the anorak.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Unbelievably hot here for March.
> 
> Postponed my planned ride for a few hours rather than go out in the mid-day sun as us pale-skinned Celtic types do a good lobster impression and I doubt my fitness is up to an all-day ride at the moment anyway.


3C here. At least the snow is gone.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> To sum up the weekend...
> 
> Saturday - Sunshine, shopping, shorts & cycling.
> 
> ...



Try it at 3am in the peeing rain while ankle deep in mud looking for an open ladies toilet block. And you've run out of dry socks... 

I absolutely detest the place.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I hope everybody has put their clocks back by an hour ⏳ 🤔


With an early start on Sunday, I moved to British Summer time early on Saturday evening in an attempt to get myself acclimatised


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

One last  before bed will be nice.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Try it at 3am in the peeing rain while ankle deep in mud looking for an open ladies toilet block. And you've run out of dry socks...
> 
> I absolutely detest the place.


Or try mid April 2016 when the WEC practice on Saturday morning was abandoned due to snow. Guess who was there trying to get around by bike.

Or sunburn on the Saturday followed by severe windchill on the Sunday at another meeting. It's not my first choice of places to go, but at least the A43 is now a dual carriage way. The queues to get in or out when the only approach was through Silverstone village still make me shudder.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Try it at 3am in the peeing rain while ankle deep in mud* looking for an open ladies toilet block.* And you've run out of dry socks...
> 
> I absolutely detest the place.


Now why would he be looking for one of those, opened or not?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Try it at 3am in the peeing rain while ankle deep in mud looking for an open ladies toilet block. And you've run out of dry socks...
> 
> I absolutely detest the place.


That sounds like all my Le Mans trips apart from the ladies toilet bit


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2022)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2022)

Well that's me showered
A busy weekend has been and gone
Clear crisp blue skies


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2022)

And now I am!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> And now I am!


That's good then. 
I am on my last 5 minutes countdown of being in bed before doing my daily commute across the landing


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> That's good then.
> I am on my last 5 minutes countdown of being in bed before doing my daily commute across the landing


Will you ride to work? 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Will you ride to work? 🤔


No afraid not too many obstacles


----------



## oldwheels (28 Mar 2022)

Sun appearing now from the early mist so looks like another nice day and set to continue but getting very cold at night by Thursday.
Not decided where to go yet but no matter it all looks good.


----------



## tyred (28 Mar 2022)

My second week of training calls will start shortly 😴


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2022)

Morning .
A highway sunshine here .
It looks like my Jag air con radiator is leaking !  I can't see any other reason why one side of it has a dark patch running up it and moisture underneath it . The air con was blowing warm when we went up to Yorkshire the other day .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Tits have just been de bugging our rose's


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

Warm, bright and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well for part of the night, and so I slept in a bit to compensate. Cleared up some bits of a dead tree that the parental unit cut down but were too heavy for her to move, and have then spent the rest of the morning writing and sorting out another batch of scans to clean up and turn into prints.

Eyes really itchy this morning, so have taken half a cetirizine tablet.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Now why would he be looking for one of those, opened or not?



He wouldn't be... 

Ordinarily I'd have nipped into the gents if there was no other option, but there are certain times where a lady needs some things that are generally not found in a gents' toilet block.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> That sounds like all my Le Mans trips apart from the ladies toilet bit



That vindicates a passage I wrote in a part of my story.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> He wouldn't be...
> 
> Ordinarily I'd have nipped into the gents if there was no other option, but there are certain times where a lady needs some things that are generally not found in a gents' toilet block.



Hygiene, glazed windows and functioning locks?


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Or try mid April 2016 when the WEC practice on Saturday morning was abandoned due to snow. Guess who was there trying to get around by bike.
> 
> Or sunburn on the Saturday followed by severe windchill on the Sunday at another meeting. It's not my first choice of places to go, but at least the A43 is now a dual carriage way. The queues to get in or out when the only approach was through Silverstone village still make me shudder.




Brrrrrrrrrrr... 

There was one time I was supposed to cover the pick-up trucks at Brands one Easter Sunday. I woke up at 6 am, looked out of the window, saw six inches of snow on the ground and buggered off back to bed.

I start getting texts at 9am saying "Reynard, where are you?" and I'm like "In bed. It's still snowing here and it's heading your way." To which the reply was "It's fine and sunny here, what are you on about?"

An hour later, the meeting was abandoned - due to snow.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hygiene, glazed windows and functioning locks?



Yeah, pretty well much... 

I remember the toilets at Hednesford Hills Raceway being particularly skanky...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> That vindicates a passage I wrote in a part of my story.


I can remember having to walk away from all the toilets around the main spectator area over to a coach park area at the end of the runway one year whilst watching the Jags to find a useable toilet


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, pretty well much...
> 
> I remember the toilets at Hednesford Hills Raceway being particularly skanky...



Having lived locally I shall refrain from commenting...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Mar 2022)

Back from visiting the lovely family. Was up until midnight both nights hanging out with Beautiful Wife and then Youngest son.

Photos will follow... eventually, when I wake up...

Zzzzzzzzz...


----------



## pawl (28 Mar 2022)

Todays chores
Step up to garden treated with wood preservative 
Patio scrubbed
Sitting outside having lunch Ryveta with cheese and chutney.Fresh fruit Salad Washed down with coffee

Next start clearing beds in the front garden ready for summer bedding plants


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back from visiting the lovely family. Was up until midnight both nights hanging out with Beautiful Wife and then Youngest son.
> 
> Photos will follow... eventually, when I wake up...
> 
> Zzzzzzzzz...



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQns2r9lfpM


----------



## gbb (28 Mar 2022)

Got £230 interest on our YBS account , the most we've had for years.
Christ, if we returned to interest rates of years ago, we'd be coining it in


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Mar 2022)

Yum. A small game pie from the Rhug estate farm shop is being quaffed. Delicious!
Bit of a trekk to the other side of Corwen, but worth it.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Mar 2022)

well, it's Monday


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2022)

slowmotion said:


> You can gain access to tinned pilchards with any very sharp kitchen knife. When WW3 breaks out, my fishy stash is going to come into its own. I don't need to drag a two tonne farm jack along with me.



Please don't tell my wife that, she already misuses knives sufficiently.



slowmotion said:


> Regrettably, it doesn't yet have a lead lining or protection from 500m/s blasts. Anyway, I'll be long gone, dragging my convoy of pilchards behind me........with a very sharp Victorinox chef's knife.



The pilchards would be a good substitute for lead.


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a new game around here called ''Drive like a plug.'' All it requires is an unnecessarily big vehicle, absolute minimal driving competence and the prioritising of said vehicle's right to drive into a space in order to block anyone else's chance of getting past. Closer to "Monopolise the road'' than Monopoly. But at least it seems to have stopped people blocking up the M1 and the M25.



But you're a long way from Chelsea & they only use them for the school run.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

Lovely luncheon... Two slices of toast, one with chicken liver pate, one with Pie D'Angloys (Englishman's Foot) cheese, plus a pear, a banana and two


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I can remember having to walk away from all the toilets around the main spectator area over to a coach park area at the end of the runway one year whilst watching the Jags to find a useable toilet



That dates it between '86 to '91...

Part of the problems with Le Mans is so many spectators being three sheets to the wind before the race even starts...


----------



## mybike (28 Mar 2022)

Today's task was to lower the ground under the rain water butt tap so a watering can can be filled without laying it on its side. Well, actually it's been a requirement for about a year but has now been ticked off the notional list.


----------



## Hebe (28 Mar 2022)

I started the epic task of colour coding my negs and contact sheets, and learned that six box files won't fit into a large re usable shopping bag.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2022)

My coffee percolator is making lovely percoly noises ☕


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> Today's task was to lower the ground under the rain water butt tap so a watering can can be filled without laying it on its side. Well, actually it's been a requirement for about a year but has now been ticked off the notional list.


Why didn't you raise the water butt?


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

That's another half a cubic meter of logs cut and stashed in the garage.

Time for a well-earned


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's another half a cubic meter of logs cut and stashed in the garage.
> 
> Time for a well-earned


Water, gas or electric?


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> I started the epic task of colour coding my negs and contact sheets, and learned that six box files won't fit into a large re usable shopping bag.



Hmmm, you're having similar storage problems to me.

Four at most, and then the next problem is lifting the lot...


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Water, gas or electric?



No mains gas out here...


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2022)

I'm currently wading through hm gov tax site.. 
Just to see if it makes more sense, I changed it to Welsh... 

_Eich incwm yw £11,500 a’ch Lwfans Personol yw £12,570, felly nid ydych yn talu treth.

Incwm eich partner yw £20,000 a’i Lwfans Personol yw £12,570, felly mae’n talu treth ar £7,430 (ei ‘incwm trethadwy’). Mae hyn yn golygu fel cwpl eich bod yn talu Treth Incwm ar £7,430.

Pan fyddwch yn hawlio Lwfans Priodasol, byddwch yn trosglwyddo £1,260 o’ch Lwfans Personol i’ch partner. Mae’ch Lwfans Personol yn dod i £11,310 ac mae’ch partner yn cael ‘credyd treth’ ar £1,260 o’i incwm trethadwy.

Mae hyn yn golygu y byddwch nawr yn talu treth ar £190, ond dim ond ar £6,170 y bydd eich partner yn talu treth. Fel cwpl rydych yn elwa, gan yr ydych ond yn talu Treth Incwm ar £6,360 yn hytrach na £7,430, sy’n arbed £214 mewn treth i chi._

Just as clear! 😂


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why didn't you raise the water butt?



He's apparently got it to float over a hole in the ground, so maybe that's the next stage.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> He's apparently got it to float over a hole in the ground, so maybe that's the next stage.


If he were to raise the soil round the hole, would the butt float higher?


----------



## oldwheels (28 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hygiene, glazed windows and functioning locks?


Not always. At one agricultural show we were at the “ ladies “ was a very small shed with an old elsan. My wife came back to get her wellies because she said it was self emptying, over the top and inside the shed was smelly mud.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Mar 2022)

Nice run up around Loch Creran with very little traffic and sunshine but cold when I started.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Mar 2022)

I went for a short ride after work today. Chilly but nice to be out and I saw a gate that I must have cycled past at least fifty times! Today I took photos for posterity. Beautifully crafted in the way that only the Victorians could.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Mar 2022)

Evening.
I had to go for a blood test at 12.30. I also had to go and pick up my prescription so I went a bit earlier as I thought the chemist's closed for lunch . I went to the chemist's and discovered that they were shut !  Apparently they were shut as they didn't have a pharmacist. 
It was a good job I went before my blood test as I managed to get my prescription changed to another chemist's.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> That dates it between '86 to '91...
> 
> Part of the problems with Le Mans is so many spectators being three sheets to the wind before the race week even starts...



FTFY


----------



## Hebe (28 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, you're having similar storage problems to me.
> 
> Four at most, and then the next problem is lifting the lot...


Yes. I thought I needed four. Actually need five. WHS had them on three for two. It should be a while before they get too heavy to lift given my ratio of good prints to noise…


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> That dates it between '86 to '91...
> 
> Part of the problems with Le Mans is so many spectators being three sheets to the wind before the race even starts...


From memory i would say 86/7 
But great times and if you strayed away from the main spectator areas we could get right next to the armco 

And yes a lot of people did get rather drunk for the weekend


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

Lamb, chickpea & coconut curry*, basmati rice and steamed greens. 

Made the same sauce as the vegan sweet potato & spinach version that was in the Tesco magazine. Worked a treat with the last of the slow-roast lamb.


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

Didn't bother putting my blue wheelie bin out, but by neighbour has, so I'm off in a bit to furkle for newspapers...


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> Yes. I thought I needed four. Actually need five. WHS had them on three for two. It should be a while before they get too heavy to lift given my ratio of good prints to noise…



Mmmm, well last summer I re-did my motor racing archive and spread it nicely across six files (foolscap arch lever). I now can't close three of them, so I think another three files are called for... 

And lifting more than two files at a time is really not recommended...


----------



## tyred (28 Mar 2022)

The amazing weather continues. Had a nice three mile walk after work. Then had tea followed by a leisurely 10 miles with a long stop in the middle to watch the sun set at the stone circle. 

Yr.no said the sun would set 7:58 and it had disappeared below the horizon at 7:57 according to my my watch

Is my watch slow or the earth fast


----------



## Reynard (28 Mar 2022)

Newspapers furkled. Got enough for my needs (lighting the fire and wrapping up kitchen waste).

Just stuck a match to the heating.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

@deptfordmarmoset, was that store you visited, without paying a GetGo?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-58951984


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> @deptfordmarmoset, was that store you visited, without paying a GetGo?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-58951984


No, it was an Aldi shop and go. I think it's their only one.

They did eventually - over a week later - take some money but not for everything. And that was after they'd removed that "receipt pending" message which made it look like they'd given up completely on the billing process. Though I ended up with a couple of pounds' worth of freebies, I won't be rushing back. I prefer Pay and Forget.

We'll see how Tesco get go goes.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, it was an Aldi shop and go. I think it's their only one.
> 
> They did eventually - over a week later - take some money but not for everything. And that was after they'd removed that "receipt pending" message which made it look like they'd given up completely on the billing process.


You've not been back yet then?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've not been back yet then?


Nah! I posted my message before I'd finished so added my reasons for not returning later.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> That dates it between '86 to '91...
> 
> Part of the problems with Le Mans is so many spectators being three sheets to the wind before the race even starts...


Like any NASCAR race...


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like any NASCAR race...



I've never been to a NASCAR race, though we did have, for a short while, similar style racing here in the UK, with the odd away day at Lausitz in Germany. I was involved with the racing (late model stocks and pickup trucks) on the media side.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2022)

Time for a  and a smackerel of something.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2022)

Time to put the writing away and head off to the Land of Nod.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2022)

Grey misty outside
Spoilt my thought of some early miles
Time to start the process of getting up


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Mar 2022)

Bit grim out here too.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
I wonder if boy wonder will annoy me today at work


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Bit grim out here too.


Once upon a time ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2022)

Morning . 
Grey and damp here .
My brother and friend were planning a ride today, not sure if I will join them .


----------



## tyred (29 Mar 2022)

Enjoyed my walk through the early morning mist. I think this is the thickest it's been. Not much visibility but should clear to another nice day. 

Another day of training ahead but our American trainer doesn't come on until later.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Mar 2022)

Overcast so far but good weather set to continue for a few days yet even if bit cold at night.
Not decided what to do today. So many choices but need to get out as tomorrow is shopping day so probably no cycling.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

Overcast here too.

In other news the staffing schedule has arrived; I appear to be in two places at once on at least one occasion next month.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2022)

That's it. Summer's over. Shorts back in the cupboard..


----------



## DCLane (29 Mar 2022)

@PeteXXX - I've done my winter-summer clothes swap so it'll be shorts and shivers for the unexpected commute today to cover a class for a Covid-infected colleague. And shorts, shivers and soggy for the commute tomorrow.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Mar 2022)

Good morning from Suffolk. I know the clocks went forward an hour on Sunday, but it seems like the weather has gone back a month. Back out with the winter commuting gear for this afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2022)

DCLane said:


> @PeteXXX - I've done my winter-summer clothes swap so it'll be shorts and shivers for the unexpected commute today to cover a class for a Covid-infected colleague. And shorts, shivers and soggy for the commute tomorrow.


I'm listening to the old folk here: Button to chin, till May be in, cast not a clout, till May be out.


----------



## gbb (29 Mar 2022)

Midway on a bike ride yesterday afternoon, stood at a massive old, isolated brickpit , contemplating whether there are any fish in it ?
Lovely view, lovely and still water, quite isolated spot, the lake is probably several hundred acres...surely there's fish in there ?
I


----------



## mybike (29 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why didn't you raise the water butt?



The water butt is full of water, I was just too lazy to empty it.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> The water butt is full of water, *I was just too lazy to empty it.*


Honest answer at least.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Overcast here too.
> 
> In other news the staffing schedule has arrived; I appear to be in two places at once on at least one occasion next month.


Will you be getting paid twice!!


----------



## DCLane (29 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm listening to the old folk here: Button to chin, till May be in, cast not a clout, till May be out.


Nah! This is Yorkshire. They're hard up here. Only, I'm from Nottinghamshire where we're ... a little softer


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2022)

gbb said:


> Midway on a bike ride yesterday afternoon, stood at a massive old, isolated brickpit , contemplating whether there are any fish in it ?
> Lovely view, lovely and still water, quite isolated spot, the lake is probably several hundred acres...surely there's fish in there ?
> I


It's got to be worth drowning a few maggots, surely 🎣


----------



## Illaveago (29 Mar 2022)

What's with all this messing about with the Lord's Prayer ? 

Alright then if you want it to be that way ! 

" Lead us not into temptation! "

Well not unless it is a right bargain and you fancy the bike !


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Will you be getting paid twice!!



Worth a try I suppose...


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Worth a try I suppose...


And travel expenses!
Don't forget those.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2022)

I’ve imported some specialist recumbent bike parts from the USA. Delivered this morning. I guess HMRC didn’t want me to pay any duty or VAT.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> And travel expenses!
> Don't forget those.



10% extra because a work bike is heavier...


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’ve imported some specialist recumbent bike parts from the USA. Delivered this morning. I guess HMRC didn’t want me to pay any duty or VAT.



I've heard they are a bit overwhelmed because all EU goods have to go through customs. Unfortunately for me the European customs aren't, so I can't go ordering bike bits from the UK.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Mar 2022)

head cold working it's way around our house, starts w/ a sore throat. currently the cold is residing in my head. last night, as I was drifting off, I sneezed & started a long duration nose-bleed. I am prone to those. anyone want to take it from here? mr. sleepy went to work & brought a space heater because my office is an ice-box. maybe some colleagues will get disgusted enough to send me home


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2022)

Chilly, grey and murky here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept in a bit, then spent the morning writing and editing photos. There is drizzle forecast for this afternoon, but I might factor in a bit of bike time before the weather goes t*ts up tomorrow.

It is almost time for luncheon. And I has a hungry.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2022)

Grey and very light drizzle on our lunchtime stroll around the block.


----------



## gbb (29 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’ve imported some specialist recumbent bike parts from the USA. Delivered this morning. I guess HMRC didn’t want me to pay any duty or VAT.


It can be a bit hit and miss. We (work) semi regularly order stuff from Spain. sometimes we get notified to pay the import duty to release the parcel, sometimes the parcel just arrives ?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2022)

I'm not sure who's wetter after our 3½ mile walk. Me or the dog 🐶 ☔


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2022)

I wonder if @deptfordmarmoset has got electrickery or not!? 
Big power cuts around his neck of the woods.. 🤯


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2022)

State of independence


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2022)

It is  here.

Scrub the bike time. I have no desire to get wet as well as cold.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2022)

Had two slices of seeded wholegrain toast for luncheon, one with the last of the chicken liver pate, one with the last of the Englishman's Foot cheese, plus a pear, an orange and two


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> 10% extra because a work bike is heavier...


Are you quick enough on two wheels to travel between the two places.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Are you quick enough on two wheels to travel between the two places.



I think @Andy in Germany might need that jet bike that was being talked about in another thread...


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> I think @Andy in Germany might need that jet bike that was being talked about in another thread...


He prefers taking it easy as well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Are you quick enough on two wheels to travel between the two places.





Reynard said:


> I think @Andy in Germany might need that jet bike that was being talked about in another thread...



You're making it too complicated: my plan is to tell them both I'm in the other shop and stay at home...


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> You're making it too complicated: my plan is to tell them both I'm in the other shop and stay at home...


Unless one phones the other, it should work.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> He prefers taking it easy as well.



Exactly; see above.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Unless one phones the other, it should work.



They trust me. (bless them).


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> They trust me. (bless them).


They may want you to bring something back from the place you're at.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2022)

Right... Trip to the little girls' room, then fill up the wood bins in the house and then time for a 

Been removing dust, hair and other blemishes from some print / negative scans in Photoshop this afternoon. Some images were also desperately in need of colour correction as well. Colour films / prints from the mid 80s still had that tendency to degrade, either giving you a pink or green-tinted image.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder if @deptfordmarmoset has got electrickery or not!?
> Big power cuts around his neck of the woods.. 🤯


It's all been working as normal, unlike the roads. The whole Blackwall Tunnel northbound approach was shut, making me abandon my journey because it brought everywhere around the A2 to a standstill.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> They may want you to bring something back from the place you're at.



I can probably get away with that, but if they happen to read CC I'm in trouble...

(Actually, they know me too well, and know I'll only get bored and go to work anyway...)


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can probably get away with that, but if they happen to read CC I'm in trouble...
> 
> (Actually, they know me too well, and know I'll only get bored and go to work anyway...)


Which place of work being the quandary.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Mar 2022)

Well that's another day nearer to retirement done


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Mar 2022)

I treated myself to dinner out this evening and sat and read Cycling UK magazine fresh through my letter box today whilst eating.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right... Trip to the little girls' room, then fill up the wood bins in the house and then time for a
> 
> Been removing dust, hair and other blemishes from some print / negative scans in Photoshop this afternoon. Some images were also desperately in need of colour correction as well. Colour films / prints from the mid 80s still had that tendency to degrade, either giving you a pink or green-tinted image.


Some of my prints have a growing green tendency but not all and no real idea why. The only difference is probably the paper used.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2022)

Watching the news and supping on a


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Some of my prints have a growing green tendency but not all and no real idea why. The only difference is probably the paper used.



Quite possibly... I've taken the easy way out with a couple of really dodgy ones and converted them to black & white...


----------



## tyred (29 Mar 2022)

It seems my Amazon account gets suspended on an almost daily basis!


----------



## oldwheels (29 Mar 2022)

Another nice triking day mainly up the Bonawe road. No lorries from the quarry at Bonawe as all the road works are taking place at night so morning is the best time on the single track road. Found the way into Ardchattan ruined Priory after years of looking. Very ancient but could not get far round it as walking was difficult.
Herons are starting nest building and lots of assorted bird life.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

I'm making a cup of tea.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2022)

It's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm making a cup of tea.


It's not that dangerous!

Supdup


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2022)

Another house in this street went up for sale yesterday, and got sold (subject to contract) today. The other one listed about three weeks ago, has also been sold.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> Another house in this street went up for sale yesterday, and got sold (subject to contract) today. The other one listed about three weeks ago, has also been sold.



Has Mr. Benn moved yet?


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Has Mr. Benn moved yet?



No, he is still there, visiting Fancy Dress shops frequently.


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2022)

I think these house are popular as they are all detached, and it is a cul de sac. Newer houses may be detached, but with very small gardens and a narrow gap between the houses.


----------



## tyred (29 Mar 2022)

Tonight's sunset at the stone circle wasn't quite as glorious Technicolor as last night's. My peace and solitude was also destroyed by 3 loud oafs with drones. I had forgotten to pack my anti-aircraft guns. 

Extended the ride home tonight


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Mar 2022)

I am reading One man and his bike again by Mike Carter. Funny, sad and thoughtful as well as a brilliant inspiration to just get up and go.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2022)

Lamb, chickpea & coconut curry, saag aloo and basmati rice. 

The Indian takeaway in Littleport are all crying into their Cobra beers...


----------



## pawl (29 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm making a cup of tea.






I’m watching concert for Ukraine


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Mar 2022)

That England match was a bit mundane.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've heard they are a bit overwhelmed because all EU goods have to go through customs. Unfortunately for me the European customs aren't, so I can't go ordering bike bits from the UK.



Well it was a pleasant surprise as I was awaiting the release fee. We are not talking thousands of pounds of duty and VAT. I guess they have to make a judgement call on the work and time involved and the duty they will collect.


----------



## Speicher (29 Mar 2022)

pawl said:


> I’m watching concert for Ukraine


ShelterBox have said that they are now able to get aid into Ukraine. It was tricky for me to decide who to donate to. ShelterBox are able to get mattresses (amongst other essentials) to people in underground shelters.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What's with all this messing about with the Lord's Prayer ?
> 
> Alright then if you want it to be that way !
> 
> ...


What- you don't like send us unto the time trials?


----------



## slowmotion (29 Mar 2022)

The two port RS232 card for my uber-retro computer is due to arrive tomorrow. I feel like a small kid on Christmas Eve.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2022)

My Chromecast won't work with the BBC iPlayer. I'm having to stream using my libellously-labelled Smart TV. I don't know whether it was the BBC or Chromeists who messed it up. That's my second chunter of the day.


----------



## Reynard (29 Mar 2022)

I have cleaned up and edited 16 photos today. Time to stop as I'm going all cross-eyed. And I need a 

Off to town tomorrow to square away some errands, and while I'm there, I'll get the prints made. Most will be 6x4, but some will make fine 8x6.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have cleaned up and edited 16 photos today. Time to stop as I'm going all cross-eyed. And I need a
> 
> Off to town tomorrow to square away some errands, and while I'm there, I'll get the prints made. Most will be 6x4, but some will make fine 8x6.


''Square away,'' now there's an expression I've never heard before. (Though, strictly speaking, I've still never heard it. But I have just read it.)


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ''Square away,'' now there's an expression I've never heard before. (Though, strictly speaking, I've still never heard it. But I have just read it.)


How about _"siding the pots"_?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> How about _"siding the pots"_?


No, that's new to me too. So is ''swimming on my heels.'' Not that anybody said that.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, that's new to me too. So is ''swimming on my heels.'' Not that anybody said that.


Clearing the table after eating.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2022)

I've had another furkle in my digital archive of assorted stuff, and found another eight scans that only needed minor editing to make decent 6x4 prints. So I've got 24 images good to go for tomorrow. I have 30 sheets of mount card in the house, so I know I won't run out this time.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2022)

And on that note, I'm heading off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2022)

Time for some early miles
Dark but dry outside


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2022)

Nice 13 miles under my belt 
First cuppa brewing
And it's getting lighter


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ''Square away,'' now there's an expression I've never heard before. (Though, strictly speaking, I've still never heard it. But I have just read it.)



Navy saying if I remember rightly, means tidy up.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My Chromecast won't work with the BBC iPlayer. I'm having to stream using my libellously-labelled Smart TV. I don't know whether it was the BBC or Chromeists who messed it up. That's my second chunter of the day.


Get a grandchild round.. They can sort this stuff!


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2022)

It's Black Bin day today. Not much in it, but I don't want to leave it for another two weeks.


----------



## tyred (30 Mar 2022)

No mist on this morning's walk. No sunshine either. Just dull, grey and very overcast. Looks like the lovely weather is ending. Summer was nice while it lasted...


----------



## tyred (30 Mar 2022)

My work computer seems to keep re-arranging my desktop icons for reasons unknown.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Clearing the table after eating.


It did occur to me that ''siding the pots'' could be a billiards/snooker/pool technique. Could be but wouldn't be.

Anyhow, tea tastes good this morning. I'm off to Kent today to see how the bluebells are coming along.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2022)

Morning .
It is grey but dry here .
My brother has given me a Cat Eye trip computer for my bike . I don't feel p to fitting it at the moment . I'll wait until some Gorms come along .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Mar 2022)

In other news! I have just cut my toe nails ! 

Why isn't it called topiary ?


----------



## mybike (30 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What's with all this messing about with the Lord's Prayer ?
> 
> Alright then if you want it to be that way !
> 
> ...



Are you seeking an excuse?


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It did occur to me that ''siding the pots'' could be a billiards/snooker/pool technique. Could be but wouldn't be.
> 
> Anyhow, tea tastes good this morning. I'm off to Kent today to see how the bluebells are coming along.


Will you be checking the raindrops as well?


----------



## mybike (30 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's not that dangerous!
> 
> Supdup



Not for normal people.


----------



## postman (30 Mar 2022)

its going to be a killing time day today.Late this afternoon we go for an overnight stay in Manchester.Tomorrow is Graduation Day for our son and many others.He has to be there at eight in the morning and us at ten,so we decided it was better to be on site like.So not planning on doing anything today.


----------



## mybike (30 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> In other news! I have just cut my toe nails !
> 
> Why isn't it called topiary ?


Why is it that toenails get further away but you grow shorter?


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Mar 2022)

dave r said:


> Navy saying if I remember rightly, means tidy up.


Now hear this. Sweepers- man your brooms, clean sweep fore and aft. That is all.


----------



## dave r (30 Mar 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Now hear this. Sweepers- man your brooms, clean sweep fore and aft. That is all.



Part of my duties when I was a Bristled cleaning instrument technician.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2022)

I knew this would happen: I cleaned my bike and now the sky is dark grey and it's absolutely pelting it down.

Fortunately I brought my Akubra today. it's no coincidence that most horse riding / outdoor cultures developed some variation of a wide brimmed weatherproof hat.


----------



## Speicher (30 Mar 2022)

I have just had to compose a difficult email.

I composed the email as tactfully as I could, while leaving room for further discussions.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I knew this would happen: I cleaned my bike and now the sky is dark grey and it's absolutely pelting it down.
> 
> Fortunately I brought my Akubra today. it's no coincidence that most horse riding / outdoor cultures developed some variation of a wide brimmed weatherproof hat.


I have a great Tilly hat, expensive but is a fabulous comfy cycling, walking do anything hat. I wear it all the time pretty much but take it off for bed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I have a great Tilly hat, expensive but is a fabulous comfy cycling, walking do anything hat. I wear it all the time pretty much but take it off for bed.



I've wondered about one of those to wear during the as yet purely aspirational cycle tour in Japan.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've wondered about one of those to wear during the as yet purely aspirational cycle tour in Japan.


They are bloody marvellous things, it is worth twatting about making sure you get the right size. Thanks to the dangling chin strap lace thingy it stays on full tilt downhill, is waterproof to a point, comfy and looks good I think.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2022)

Grey and chilly here chez Casa Reynard. Although it's not raining... yet.

Did not sleep well (those hot flushes can bloody go and fark off ) and so have spent the morning gently puttering about. Have re-jigged the fridges in the kitchen and utility room, re-filled the fruit bowls and re-checked all the images I edited yesterday before moving them onto a USB key. I also did a quick (!) scud through the archive just to refresh my mind.

Those 24 included in the count, I now have 182 prints in my archive along with all the other... stuff.  Although the photos are heavily skewed towards the F3000 end of things. So at least I know where I have to concentrate my efforts going forwards, but I do have more stock car and FF1600 photos than I thought. I also have 42 programmes. Oops, how did that happen? 

In my defence, I've been curating this since 1987. I started out with a history exercise book (we had different colour covers depending on the subject) blagged from school stores into which I pasted newspaper clippings and some photocopied bits from Autosport.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon and I has a hungry.  And the cats are demanding their ham.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, it is time for luncheon and I has a hungry.  And the cats are demanding their ham.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Mar 2022)

Beautiful day here but very cold northerly wind. 
Went for a haircut which is a bit of a social occasion at the traditional barber I go to in Oban. Apparently the local population are dropping like flies with covid so I saw nobody indoors without face covering. One did appear at the barbers and was told no mask no service so he fished one out and put it on.
Food prices are definitely higher particularly in Tesco but Aldi and Lidl not so much. Annoyed to find Lidl which was my last shop had better apples at a lower price than Aldi.
Traffic was pretty much gridlock the whole way through to town from the northern boundary nearly to the southern boundary. Need to start earlier tomorrow morning as ferries do not wait and you cannot get into the assembly lanes after the cut off time.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

For those down south, snow!


----------



## oldwheels (30 Mar 2022)

The photo I posted yesterday might give the wrong impression of the road width. This one just along a bit shows the real width.
This is probably a shellfish collection van.
No idea why the row of symbols is along the bottom as they are not on the original and cannot be bothered going back and fiddling around to get rid of them.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholegrain seeded bread, one with polish sausage (Żywiecka) and one with some lovely ripe camembert, plus a pear, a banana and two


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2022)

rockyroller said:


> View attachment 637750



That's what happens if Mesdames Poppy & Lexi *don't* get their ham... 

I buy the basic wafer thin ham for them, and they share a slice at lunchtime.


----------



## Hebe (30 Mar 2022)

Met the solar man yesterday and now waiting for a quote. All looking good. Still waiting to be acknowledged by one other company and got back to by a third.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2022)

Right, I'm going to put some presentable clothes on and tootle off into town.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2022)

Hebe said:


> Met the solar man yesterday and now waiting for a quote. All looking good. Still waiting to be acknowledged by one other company and got back to by a third.



Sounds like an _extremely _ecologically sound Marvel character.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Mar 2022)

I have just heard a radio advert that said one internet provider had a thing where you could run a 100 things on Wi-Fi at once! I know I am under the average with just a mobile phone on pay as you go but who has a household that needs to run a hundred things at all, let alone on WiFi!


----------



## Jenkins (30 Mar 2022)

The greyness & coldness continues, but now with added drizzle.

In better news, I did manage to get out for a few hours for a slow bike ride before the wetness started, tea has been consumed and in about 45 minutes I'll be heading out to Cambridge to see Sunflower Bean on the opening night of their UK tour.


----------



## kayakerles (30 Mar 2022)

Yesterday it was below freezing, yet tomorrow it will be over 22°C. Unfortunately it will probably also rain tomorrow, so even though today is partly cloudy at best, the temperature is a wonderful 11°, one of my favourite riding temperatures. In five minutes time even in shorts, you are warm, and yet you won’t break a sweat the rest of the day. Ideal. Out I go on a day off work. 👋🏻🙂


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Mar 2022)

My Cherry Bakewell was a bit peculiar, today. It had two ½ cherries instead of a single whole one!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2022)

I completed my hours for the month. As usual this five minute job took three quarters of an hour because I was using Microsoft Excel.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My Cherry Bakewell was a bit peculiar, today. It had two ½ cherries instead of a single whole one!!


So someone somewhere will have one without a cherry


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2022)

My hour hand has just stopped hiding behind the minute hand.


----------



## Speicher (30 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I have just heard a radio advert that said one internet provider had a thing where you could run a 100 things on Wi-Fi at once! I know I am under the average with just a mobile phone on pay as you go but who has a household that needs to run a hundred things at all, let alone on WiFi!



Same here, one payg phone, only used by me in case of Important Messages. One laptop, and a "Smart" tv. 

There is notice attached to the nearest lampost, something to do with a pole being installed for 4G. I wish to make a very strong complaint about this. The laminated notice has not been attached securely and makes a lot of noise when the wind blows (nearly all the time).

In other news, my new wardrobes will be installed on Friday. So I have had to nearly empty that room so that the installers they have plenty of space to move around when working. That explains the teddies in the lounge.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So someone somewhere will have one without a cherry



This is the @biggs682 "Bakewell Tart" theory of inequality, or possibly "Critical Cake Theory"


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I completed my hours for the month. As usual this five minute job took three quarters of an hour because I was using Microsoft Excel.


_"It's the poor workman who blames his tools."_


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> _"It's the poor workman who blames his tools."_



Whoever said that didn't have to use Excel.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> Same here, one payg phone, only used by me in case of Important Messages. One laptop, and a "Smart" tv.
> 
> There is notice attached to the nearest lampost, something to do with a pole being installed for 4G. I wish to make a very strong complaint about this. The laminated notice has not been attached securely and makes a lot of noise when the wind blows (nearly all the time).
> 
> In other news, my new wardrobes will be installed on Friday. So I have had to nearly empty that room so that the installers they have plenty of space to move around when working. That explains the teddies in the lounge.


It might be the compulsory notice required, which should be removed, once the period covered/work it covers is done.

Sounds as though you'll be getting a 4G mast nearby, sometime soon.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is the @biggs682 "Bakewell Tart" theory of inequality, or possibly "Critical Cake Theory"


Everybody needs a cherry now and again oh and it's raining here


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Whoever said that didn't have to use Excel.


George Herbert in 1881.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Everybody needs a cherry now and again * oh and it's raining here*


Raining, wait whilst this gets down there!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Raining, wait whilst this gets down there!
> View attachment 637808


You can keep that


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> You can keep that


T'is better to give than receive.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sounds like an _extremely _ecologically sound Marvel character.


.
You were correct on part of that.
https://imagecomics.fandom.com/wiki/Solar_Man


----------



## Speicher (30 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> It might be the compulsory notice required, which should be removed, once the period covered/work it covers is done.
> 
> Sounds as though you'll be getting a 4G mast nearby, sometime soon.


Yes, a 4g mast is a possibility, but objections have been raised because it is too close to houses.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, a 4g mast is a possibility, but objections have been raised because it is too close to houses.


I'd have a read of what that notice says, then respond on those points. 
O2 put a 4.5G mast in, on a trial basis, over ten years ago. It's since been upgraded to a permanent 5G mast.

It knocks the TV and radio signals for six. Leaving nearby houses with pixilated screens. Nearest houses are a little over 35 feet away. And they have no way of complaining now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> George Herbert in 1881.



See?


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> See?


He'd have been using pen & paper, correcting any mistakes by starting again.


----------



## Speicher (30 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'd have a read of what that notice says, then respond on those points.
> O2 put a 4.5G mast in, on a trial basis, over ten years ago. It's since been upgraded to a permanent 5G mast.
> 
> It knocks the TV and radio signals for six. Leaving nearby houses with pixilated screens. Nearest houses are a little over 35 feet away. And they have no way of complaining now.


The man who lives opposite me and the man next door have both investigated what the notice says. I spoke to them both about ten days ago. 

As I understand the notice, it will be a "Telegraph pole" size and is the last link before the signals go into the houses. The 4 or 5 G mast "electricity pylon size" that has objections is some distance away.

You are right in saying that they might say one thing and do another.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2022)

Omelette Arnold Bennett for supper


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> The man who lives opposite me and the man next door have both investigated what the notice says.
> 
> It will be a "Telegraph pole" size and is the last link before the signals go into the houses. The 4 or 5 G mast "electricity pylon size" that has objections is some distance away.


Sounds a bit like a relay post/mast in a built-up area. It'll be either just receiving the signal before taking it into nearby properties via fibre. Or just boosting the signal.


----------



## Speicher (30 Mar 2022)

I have found a way of breaking up a possible fisticuffs between Bob and Kizzy. 

I keep some rolled up socks handy. Just one very fluffy sock rolled up. When she looks like she is about to ambush Bob, I throw the sock in her general direction. She hears it land beside or near her, and it distracts her. Then she thinks better of attacking Bob.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Mar 2022)

Lamb pinwheels and spicy stuffed peppers for (late) dinner. Crikey I'm hungry


----------



## Speicher (30 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Sounds a bit like a relay post/mast in a built-up area. It'll be either just receiving the signal before taking it into nearby properties via fibre. Or just boosting the signal.



Yes, that sounds about right.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have found a way of breaking up a possible fisticuffs between Bob and Kizzy.
> 
> I keep some rolled up socks handy. Just one very fluffy sock rolled up. When she looks like she is about to ambush Bob, I throw the sock in her general direction. She hears it land beside or near her, and it distracts her. Then she thinks better of attacking Bob.



Sounds good. 

Have you thought about putting some catnip or valerian in the sock? Poppy and Lexi can get *so* distracted by anything of that ilk.


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2022)

Tesco was so-so this afternoon... Didn't get what I went for on sticker (large breads from the bakery to make breadcrumbs) but got a lot of other nice things on good markdowns... This included half a kilo of Polish ham, plums, spinach, tea, rolls, bakewell tarts and cronuts.

I also had a bit of a snaccident in the cheese aisle, where a runny piece of brie oozed its way into my trolley... 

Plus I finally managed to collar one of the till ladies I've got to know over the years to *finally* give her the little gift I meant to give her for Christmas. So that's put a smile on her face, and I'm glad.


----------



## tyred (30 Mar 2022)

I had the stone circle all to myself tonight with no stupid drones to spoil the peace.  Was bitterly cold though


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Omelette Arnold Bennett for supper


I've never heard of Arnold Bennett but I hope he's tasty.


----------



## DCLane (30 Mar 2022)

In having a clear-out and filing of paperwork earlier this evening I found a _very important document_ from mid-2020 that I hadn't completed and returned. I think a phone call tomorrow is in order ...


----------



## Reynard (30 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never heard of Arnold Bennett but I hope he's tasty.



A famous theatre critic, after which the dish is named. Apparently he came back late to his hotel after a night on the town with an attack of the munchies, and the chef rustled up a dish with what he had to hamd.

Basically it's a souffle omelette filled with smoked haddock and Gruyere.  (Although I used basa and extra mature cheddar)


----------



## raleighnut (30 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> A famous theatre critic, after which the dish is named. Apparently he came back late to his hotel after a night on the town with an attack of the munchies, and the chef rustled up a dish with what he had to hamd.
> 
> Basically it's a souffle omelette filled with smoked haddock and Gruyere.  (Although I used basa and extra mature cheddar)


Similar to the one that get's dropped on the floor then the Cats knaw one end before it gets onto the plate, that's an Omelette 'Gordon Bennett.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2022)

I have a  and a toasted and buttered HCB.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2022)

Most of the prints I got done today were amateur shots gifted to me over the years. And it tells. You can pick out the ones taken by professional photographers in the batch of two dozen. Having said that, camera equipment was a lot more seat-of-the-pants in the mid to late 1980s than it is today, so I can't be too judgmental.

By far the best one is one from the 1986 Formula Ford Festival of a group of cars cresting the brow on the climb up to Druids, with Paddock Hill (and the old Shell Oils logo on the tarmac) in the background.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2022)

Anyways, bed calls.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> He'd have been using pen & paper, correcting any mistakes by starting again.



The way things usually go with Excel, that's what I end up doing as well.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2022)

Frost on car roof's and bin lids outside
No snow or sleet thankfully
Looks dry


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Mar 2022)

Very windy and grey by the seaside.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2022)

I suppose I'd better go to work, today. 😔 
At least I only do eight days a month now..


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Bit of a breeze by the look of the dancing trees.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2022)

It's trying to snow under blue skies here


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Most of the prints I got done today were amateur shots gifted to me over the years. And it tells. You can pick out the ones taken by professional photographers in the batch of two dozen. Having said that, camera equipment was a lot more seat-of-the-pants in the mid to late 1980s than it is today, so I can't be too judgmental.
> 
> By far the best one is one from the 1986 Formula Ford Festival of a group of cars cresting the brow on the climb up to Druids, with Paddock Hill (and the old Shell Oils logo on the tarmac) in the background.


I think that is a bit unfair to say that you can see the difference between professional and non professional pictures . Most of the public are miles away from the track behind wire mesh and unless they get there early are behind a lot of people . I was reading a bit in an article about a football photographer saying that he used 2 cameras and out of 200 shots would only use 10. Sometimes the non professional photographer may be lucky in capturing something which nobody else saw . Sometimes it is the luck of the draw .


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's trying to snow under blue skies here


It's succeeded here.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2022)

There's a little bit of snow blowing around in the air. Not exactly a blizzard, to be honest..


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2022)

Morning .
It is sunny here . We had rain in the night , no snow . 
I might try fitting my Speedo trip computer to my bike today . Not sure if I will get out on my bike to try it out . Feeling tired again yesterday .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'd have a read of what that notice says, then respond on those points.
> O2 put a 4.5G mast in, on a trial basis, over ten years ago. It's since been upgraded to a permanent 5G mast.
> 
> It knocks the TV and radio signals for six. Leaving nearby houses with pixilated screens. Nearest houses are a little over 35 feet away. And they have no way of complaining now.


Our TV gets interference from one several hundred yards away. 
Isn't it strange how things used to be tested to make sure that they didn't create problems before they were rolled out ! 
I think that 5G isn't liked by some flying peeps .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2022)

Oh! Whilst on the subject of broad banned ! We received a letter yesterday saying that we could get full fibre but we would lose our landline .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2022)

Why wasn't Harry Hill at the Oscars? He would have soon sorted it out !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Mar 2022)

Proper snowing and sticking around after yesterda’s brief efffort


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Proper snowing and sticking around after yesterda’s brief efffort



Why sad @dave r ?


----------



## DCLane (31 Mar 2022)

Lots of snow on the ground this morning. Son no. 2 had a 7am gym session and drove there in quite deep snow. I'm relieved I bought four new tyres for the car last Friday to replace the almost-bald ones that were there.


----------



## tyred (31 Mar 2022)

Lovely bright, crisp, frosty morning with clear blue skies and sunshine


----------



## tyred (31 Mar 2022)

The fingerprint recognition thingy on my works computer doesn't recognise my fingerprint most of the time but after a few failed attempts I get told to enter my password so can log in like that.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Mar 2022)

I hope Ernie visits this weekend.


----------



## dave r (31 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Why sad @dave r ?



Because we're having spring snow, I need some sun and warmth.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! Whilst on the subject of broad banned ! We received a letter yesterday saying that we could get full fibre but we would lose our landline .


All landlines are going VoIP by 2025 anyway, it's not a hassle, if you want to keep your number just port it out to a VoIP firm, I could recommend one but can't.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Mar 2022)

We have snow.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Mar 2022)

Jenkins said:


> We have snow.








In cycling related news, I've just secured a ticket to see Bombay Bicycle Club in Cambridge.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> It's succeeded here.


And here for about 10 minutes now full sun but chilly


----------



## tyred (31 Mar 2022)

My American trainer is tired today because she cycled a whole mile last night and there was a hill. 

I cycled 12 with several hills and am recovering from injury and don't feel tired.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> All landlines are going VoIP by 2025 anyway, it's not a hassle, if you want to keep your number just port it out to a VoIP firm, I could recommend one but can't.


What is VolP ?

Value of lolly Pops ?


----------



## DCLane (31 Mar 2022)

Our snow has pretty much melted.

And the _very important letter_ I hadn't replied to turned out to be one of my pensions who have no address. Or contact details. That's despite them sending me letters to my current address for several years until their database deleted me  . I'm re-instated pending written confirmation to/from them, with some cash benefits due in a few years.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think that is a bit unfair to say that you can see the difference between professional and non professional pictures . Most of the public are miles away from the track behind wire mesh and unless they get there early are behind a lot of people . I was reading a bit in an article about a football photographer saying that he used 2 cameras and out of 200 shots would only use 10. Sometimes the non professional photographer may be lucky in capturing something which nobody else saw . Sometimes it is the luck of the draw .


I see the difference as well. Has more to do with processing, exposure, and point of view/composition as well as focus at that time and place.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What is VolP ?
> 
> Value of lolly Pops ?


Voice over internet protocol.


----------



## tyred (31 Mar 2022)

I dropped the top off my biro and I can't find it now😠


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2022)

One minute bright blue skies next snow and rain


----------



## Speicher (31 Mar 2022)

biggs682 said:


> One minute bright blue skies next snow and rain


Just had about ten minutes of snow, and now back to sunshine.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2022)

Chilly, blustery and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard, with the odd spit and spot. My friend who lives a few villages along had snow, but so far, we've missed whatever's been in the area.

I did not sleep well. This is getting rather tiresome, and it doesn't matter whether I go to bed early or late. What's not helping is my achey ankle, knee and elbow. More so that I normally sleep on that side. Urgh.

Anyways, my green bin was emptied this morning. Our bin days have switched to Thursdays, so we've actually had two collections this week, one recycling and one garden waste.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think that is a bit unfair to say that you can see the difference between professional and non professional pictures . Most of the public are miles away from the track behind wire mesh and unless they get there early are behind a lot of people . I was reading a bit in an article about a football photographer saying that he used 2 cameras and out of 200 shots would only use 10. Sometimes the non professional photographer may be lucky in capturing something which nobody else saw . Sometimes it is the luck of the draw .



It really does depend on the circuit. I did a ten year stint as a pro, shooting mainly at Rockingham, Snetterton and Brands, plus assorted meetings at Silverstone, Donington and Lydden. And short ovals.

At some circuits (like Snetterton before it was... ruined) you could actually get better shots from the spectator banking than from the fenceline, especially at Coram and the Esses. Silverstone was shite regardless, because even with a media pass, you're still half a parsec away from the action, and you really need a 300 2.8 with stacked converters to get close-ups. Brands is one of those places where an amateur can get really good photos (although it's harder these days with the wire fencing), and likewise Rockingham, especially when standing on top of the pits garages.

Admittedly, the definition "amateur" covers a fairly broad spectrum, and I started out as an amateur who got noticed. I came second in a national motorsport competition with a shot I'd taken with a disposable 35mm camera, hanging over the gate behind the pit lane at Snetterton. There are amateurs who do some serious photography, and their stuff is pro-level - the boundary is blurred.

But I'll definitely agree with @Gravity Aided - us pros generally have better kit and a better understanding of the kind of shots that are commercial, especially when it comes to cars out on the circuit. I started out my career in the media shooting film, but switched to digital very quickly purely from a financial / operational standpoint.

Though in my archive, I do have a fair few amateur pit & paddock shots that I really like. The portraits especially, because people are posing for the fans, and they do tend to come across far better than the portraits you see in things like press packs, which make the subjects look like they've been sent to a taxidermist.

Having said that, I was largely known as a pit & paddock specialist. I loved nothing better than to stick a long lens on, lurk in the background and people watch. Or sometimes, stick a short lens on and... No, never mind... 

Anyways, I hope this helps you understand what I mean.


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> For those down south, snow!
> View attachment 637759



We had a very light covering of snow first thing, the temperature was 32F & has now risen into the low 40s with sunshine. Wind is in a generally northern direction & the clouds are hurrying south to join the party. The barometer is rising.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2022)

I thought it was snowing earlier but it turned out to be falling cherry blossom petals.

Just back from a whisky hunt - I bagged a very elusive 16-year-old Lagavulin.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I thought it was snowing earlier but it turned out to be falling cherry blossom petals.
> 
> Just back from a whisky hunt - I bagged a very elusive 16-year-old Lagavulin.


You'll be mounting it your wall now I suppose?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll be mounting it your wall now I suppose?


A glass cage seems more appropriate but it's actually a gift so I'll have to exercise self restraint.


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I have just heard a radio advert that said one internet provider had a thing where you could run a 100 things on Wi-Fi at once! I know I am under the average with just a mobile phone on pay as you go but who has a household that needs to run a hundred things at all, let alone on WiFi!



nmap tells me I'm running 12 devices, although some of those are hard wired. There's no reason why you couldn't run 00 on a wifi, but the throughput might be slowed if they're all using the internet a lot. If you had a lot of IoT devices thermostats, lightbulbs, audio players, doorbells, security systems; you might get pretty high.


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I completed my hours for the month. As usual this five minute job took three quarters of an hour because I was using Microsoft Excel.


You must be doing something wrong, Excel is probably the best of M$ apps.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> It really does depend on the circuit. I did a ten year stint as a pro, shooting mainly at Rockingham, Snetterton and Brands, plus assorted meetings at Silverstone, Donington and Lydden. And short ovals.
> 
> At some circuits (like Snetterton before it was... ruined) you could actually get better shots from the spectator banking than from the fenceline, especially at Coram and the Esses. Silverstone was shite regardless, because even with a media pass, you're still half a parsec away from the action, and you really need a 300 2.8 with stacked converters to get close-ups. Brands is one of those places where an amateur can get really good photos (although it's harder these days with the wire fencing), and likewise Rockingham, especially when standing on top of the pits garages.
> 
> ...


I was what you might call a keen amateur but dabbled a bit in the professional world tho’ it was never my ambition to go full time. When I moved to my present location 50 years ago there was nobody else handy for local weddings and other events so I generally got roped in for these kind of things. I never liked doing weddings as so much depended on you to get it right first time tho’ I had no disasters but used a 35mm Russian camera as backup.
I used a Rollieflex mostly and the strangest job I got was photographing Avon Ladies getting presented with prizes I suspect to prove to headquarters that the local rep actually handed over the prizes.


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2022)

Speicher said:


> The man who lives opposite me and the man next door have both investigated what the notice says. I spoke to them both about ten days ago.
> 
> As I understand the notice, it will be a "Telegraph pole" size and is the last link before the signals go into the houses. The 4 or 5 G mast "electricity pylon size" that has objections is some distance away.
> 
> You are right in saying that they might say one thing and do another.


The mast will be a bit bigger than a normal telephone pole & have antennas at the top. There will also be cabinets with the base station electronics at ground level.

classic33: I'm surprised that people have had a problem with TV reception, they should have comeback for that. I believe OFCOM are the people to contact


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I was what you might call a keen amateur but dabbled a bit in the professional world tho’ it was never my ambition to go full time. When I moved to my present location 50 years ago there was nobody else handy for local weddings and other events so I generally got roped in for these kind of things. I never liked doing weddings as so much depended on you to get it right first time tho’ I had no disasters but used a 35mm Russian camera as backup.
> I used a Rollieflex mostly and the strangest job I got was photographing Avon Ladies getting presented with prizes I suspect to prove to headquarters that the local rep actually handed over the prizes.



I've never done weddings - thank goodness. The friends who live a few villages along are wedding & wildlife photographers. Not my cup of tea, but photography is a rather broad church... I saw myself more as a photojournalist, and at some meetings, I was quite literally a photographer AND a journalist. 

A Rolleiflex is something I've never actually used, although I've shot a bit of medium format. That was mainly with boxes or those bellows jobbies - which didn't half make you think about what you were doing. The image in the viewfinder was upside down and reversed...


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon. Two slices of that multigrain seeded bread, one with Polish sausage, one with that Brie that I bought yesterday, along with a pear, a red orange and two 

That Brie is lovely, but it's so ripe, I had to put it in a bowl when I unwrapped it just to keep it under control...


----------



## rockyroller (31 Mar 2022)

on day-3 of a headache but it is waning. despite poor slept past few nights I'm weirdly energetic, almost jittery. probably should drive a fork lift today


----------



## rockyroller (31 Mar 2022)

scheduled by 2nd vax booster jab. next week they will have gotten me 4 times!


----------



## rockyroller (31 Mar 2022)

burn phones?


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2022)

I have been out for a ride to try out the new trip , cycle computer . Don't like it !  What I've calculated as 12 miles it thinks is just over 10 .  I think I have saved 2.44 carbons .
I will go over my Ordnance survey map again .
Oh! It was very gusty out and I got caught in a couple of snow storms .


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2022)

It is snowing here. Not sticking though.


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2022)

Phaeton said:


> All landlines are going VoIP by 2025 anyway, it's not a hassle, if you want to keep your number just port it out to a VoIP firm, I could recommend one but can't.



BT have had a rethink apparently, after so many people were cut off in the recent storms.


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> We had a very light covering of snow first thing, the temperature was 32F & has now risen into the low 40s with sunshine. Wind is in a generally northern direction & the clouds are hurrying south to join the party. The barometer is rising.


We had a snow storm just now, the barometer is now falling.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2022)

Snowing fitfully. Currently the sun is shining as well. Four seasons in a day.


----------



## mybike (31 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> It really does depend on the circuit. I did a ten year stint as a pro, shooting mainly at Rockingham, Snetterton and Brands, plus assorted meetings at Silverstone, Donington and Lydden. And short ovals.
> 
> At some circuits (like Snetterton before it was... ruined) you could actually get better shots from the spectator banking than from the fenceline, especially at Coram and the Esses. Silverstone was shite regardless, because even with a media pass, you're still half a parsec away from the action, and you really need a 300 2.8 with stacked converters to get close-ups. Brands is one of those places where an amateur can get really good photos (although it's harder these days with the wire fencing), and likewise Rockingham, especially when standing on top of the pits garages.
> 
> ...



A short lens is much more demanding in terms of skill & nerve.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> A short lens is much more demanding in terms of skill & nerve.



You mean like this?


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2022)

Sun's out
A nice simple tea on the go


----------



## postman (31 Mar 2022)

Back from Manchester blue sky and sunshine bit of a cool breeze.It was Graduation Day,it was superb.We were two of many proud parents.


----------



## Ripple (31 Mar 2022)

Today's weather so far:

Sun.
5 minutes of sleet.
Dark clouds.
Sun.
10 minutes of heavy rain.
Sun.
Another 5 minutes of sleet.
Sun.
Just rain.
Clouds.
Sun.
Clouds.
Looks like sleet is just about to come back atm. EDITED - yup, sleet is back.


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2022)

I have a  and some raisins.


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Mar 2022)

I have a glass of red on the go while I cook my dinner.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Mar 2022)

Lovely sunny day again but still a cold wind. Fortunately started earlier than usual this morning to get the ferry back home as Oban was still gridlock due to some scaffolding being removed which meant closing one lane of a main street and single lane traffic controlled by lights.
Trip over spoiled by the most obnoxious loudmouth bunch I have had the misfortune to encounter. None wearing face covering despite it still being law here. When I went to the lift to go back down to the car deck they noticed this and were intent on all cramming into the lift with me even tho' it is clearly marked for mobility impaired passengers. Went into grumpy old git mode and told them they were not getting into the lift with me. Much mumping and saying we never wear masks in England. Pointed out this was not England and they were not mobility impaired anyway. They left with ill grace to go back down the stairs.
Once past the meandering camper vans I got behind a van on a mission and had an easy run up watching his brake lights on dodgy corners. Just stay back far enough to be safe but not near enough to encourage him to let me past.
When I got back my neighbour said he was skiving as the contractors he was supposed to be working with had not turned up. He ended up carrying some of my shopping up and replacing a light bulb which was just out of my reach.😊
I am not good on ladders now and could have fallen trying to do it myself.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Snowing fitfully. Currently the sun is shining as well. Four seasons in a day.


like that scene in the movie "Notting Hill" sorry I'm a sucker for romcoms 


View: https://vimeo.com/196507213



View: https://youtu.be/Ce_BXD_ONQ8


----------



## Illaveago (31 Mar 2022)

Forgot what day it was ! 
I looked at my Ordnance Survey map and worked it out as 11.5 miles which doesn't take into account any hills .
I will check the wheel circumference tomorrow . I don't want to get diddled out of miles ridden .


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2022)

Veggies are roasting in the oven, and the steak is in the cats.


----------



## pawl (31 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Veggies are roasting in the oven, and the steak is in the cats.




Watch out guys and gals run for the hills Reynard is roasting veggies


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2022)

A bit stuffed... Spaghetti carbonara and roasted root veg (swede, parsnips & celeriac).


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

mybike said:


> The mast will be a bit bigger than a normal telephone pole & have antennas at the top. There will also be cabinets with the base station electronics at ground level.
> 
> classic33: I'm surprised that people have had a problem with TV reception, they should have comeback for that. I believe OFCOM are the people to contact


There's more than one who has tried to get the issue sorted, all given similar answers, put up with it.

As for antennas at/near the top, many now look like this in built-up areas. About half as high again as a lamp post.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

Ripple said:


> Today's weather so far:
> 
> Sun.
> 5 minutes of sleet.
> ...


Been similar up here, why should you have all the good weather?


----------



## Ripple (31 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Been similar up here, why should you have all the good weather?


Yeah, that was clearly English finest.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

Ripple said:


> Yeah, that was clearly English finest.


A year in one day. What's not to like!

Good to see the wind didn't carry you and the wheelie bin away.


----------



## tyred (31 Mar 2022)

I went for my ride and left in blue skies and sunshine. Two miles later I was being pelted in the face by hailstones.  It was too cloudy at the stone circle to see a nice sunset this time.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> I went for my ride and left in blue skies and sunshine. Two miles later I was being pelted in the face by hailstones.  It was too cloudy at the stone circle to see a nice sunset this time.


Any drones around?


----------



## tyred (31 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Any drones around?


Thankfully not. Noisy things


----------



## rockyroller (31 Mar 2022)

a little chocolate chip ice cream doesn't hurt right now


----------



## rockyroller (31 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Veggies are roasting in the oven, and the steak is in the cats.


better than the other way around


----------



## rockyroller (31 Mar 2022)

Reynard said:


> Veggies are roasting in the oven, and the steak is in the cats.


better than a stake in a cat


----------



## Reynard (31 Mar 2022)

There's not a crumb of the steak left. The girls really enjoyed it. (skirt steak, btw, which is a cut for slow cooking)


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2022)

PPFDOTM NR


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR



You always get in first


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2022)

Time for a  and a HCB

The buns need to be eaten, otherwise I could sell them to the Ukrainian military...


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> scheduled by 2nd vax booster jab. next week they will have gotten me 4 times!


Filling out the paperwork for Osco now...


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2022)

Sleet here, too. 3c. 

I made a frozen Mediterranean pizza for supper, goat cheese, mushrooms, red pepper, red onions and spinach


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2022)

Was given a small selection of French and German motorsport magazines from early 1990s by a friend as a birthday gift - late, because he was down with Covid. I'll excuse him. 

Been reading one of the German ones, which has a report from the 1991 Nurburgring 1000 kms. Goodness me, it's so dry and technical compared to the reports I have for the same race in Autosport and MN. And of course, with Jaguar having the upper hand that year, every other team was in a bit of a futile chase. Although in this report, it's called...

Katzenjagd

I've been giggling all evening.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2022)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2022)

Frosted snow on car roof's and lawns
Clear blue skies and a bit of a breeze looking at the slightly swaying trees.
Friday at last


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Apr 2022)

Rain, wind and rather grotty all round by the sea today.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2022)

Morning .
Woke up to find that we have had a sprinkling of snow in the night . It looks like it was followed by a frost . It is sunny with a clear sky now .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2022)

First cuppa going down well 
The sound of ice being removed from windscreen fills the air 
Uncle ernie is not announcing his prizes till tomorrow


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's more than one who has tried to get the issue sorted, all given similar answers, put up with it.
> 
> As for antennas at/near the top, many now look like this in built-up areas. About half as high again as a lamp post.
> View attachment 637983


Wouldn't take long to sort that out with an industrial disc cutter .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2022)

It's that morning again....


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR


How do you do that ? Do you have advanced warning ?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2022)

Bird bath frozen


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bird bath frozen


Can't you use the shower indoors ?


----------



## tyred (1 Apr 2022)

Bit frosty but hugely impressive sunrise on my walk this morning


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can't you use the shower indoors ?


Do you think my neighbours don't enjoy me washing in the bird bath


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2022)

A woman like you is no good for me 
Your heart beating at another door


----------



## oldwheels (1 Apr 2022)

Starting to snow here today so I got home just in time. Supposed to be only showers but the garden needs a bit of moisture and tomorrow is to be warmer.
Nice to be home but I do miss the buzz of being on the mainland. The problems start at once of course as the Air B&B has now got a matt green Land Rover with raised air intake and all sorts of roof gubbins elbowing out residents parking tho' not my area. The owners steadfastly refuse to tell them where to park and tell them they can do as they like.


----------



## dave r (1 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A woman like you is no good for me
> Your heart beating at another door



I'm a damned fool for to ask for more


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2022)

@tyred, could you be Sheriff Brody?
_"A multi-million dollar sequel to the blockbuster movie Jaws is to be filmed and produced in Kilkee.

It’s understood award-winning movie Director and Producer Kiefer Pellicola and a team of production assistants have made a number of trips to the West Clare town over the last number of months to assess its facilities.

Basking sharks coming to Clare’s coast are believed to have alerted producers to the area, with the film set to provide a significant economic boost to the local economy.

Kilkee-based Fianna Fail Councillor Cillian Murphy says the development will be a great chance for West Clare to be seen on a global scale."_


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2022)

It's widdling it down again today, after raining so hard for the last couple of days it bounced and came down again.

Once again the link between bike cleanliness and sudden precipitation is confirmed.

Tomorrow rain and show are forecast, and we have an outdoor antiques market in the town. On the one hand this is a bit of a bummer, on the other it may keep numbers down.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Apr 2022)

I think I must have been in a bit of a state of shock after reading my trip computer yesterday . I have figured out some of the reasons for the low reading . One , I forgot that I did my slightly shorter route yesterday which would account for half a mile . I will check the circumference of the wheel later . I was wondering if the computer still counts the time that I spent stationary in calculating the average speed . I also forgot to take into account the strong gusty wind which meant that I had to pedal downhill .
Trying to read the hyrographics is more complicated than reading Egyptian wall paintings. . I like the caption for average speed . 0.0 - 124.9 mph.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2022)

I discovered that I'm a hypermiler today. I didn't know hypermiling existed till now but I find I do nearly everything on *here* apart from unnecessarily carrying things around in the back of the car.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I discovered that I'm a hypermiler today. I didn't know hypermiling existed till now but I find I do nearly everything on *here* apart from unnecessarily carrying things around in the back of the car.


👍 Wifey treats her car like a storage unit on wheels & I certainly can use a little cleaning out too


----------



## rockyroller (1 Apr 2022)

rainy morning & kitty kat got a nice bath & even let me dry him off w/ a towel. w/ a brushing to finish. happy kat


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> rainy morning & kitty kat got a nice bath & even let me dry him off w/ a towel. w/ a brushing to finish. happy kat


You bathed a cat, and lived.

We've only done it a handful of times, only when one of the fluffy Ragdolls get poop stuck to them badly. Even we just survive that and they are a placid breed


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2022)

Forgive my cycle chatters ! For I have sinned.

I'm currently taking my punishment - I can hardly walk. 


I, ahem, cough, cough, drove to work yesterday. We had a sudden snow fall between 5:30 and 6:30 yesterday morning. In my self preservation mode (studded bike tyres were removed a month ago), I got dressed and drove to work early, so less traffic. 

My right ankle soon disagreed with this 'driving in traffic' requirement. I was hobbling yesterday, and after 'driving' home last night, I'm in agony again today.

Serves me right. 

Ride not drive.

PS I've not driven in traffic for a long time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Forgive my cycle chatters ! For I have sinned.
> 
> I'm currently taking my punishment - I can hardly walk.
> 
> ...



You miserable sinner, you, 

Heretic, et c.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I discovered that I'm a hypermiler today. I didn't know hypermiling existed till now but I find I do nearly everything on *here* apart from unnecessarily carrying things around in the back of the car.



I sometimes find an unbelievable amount of junk in my Xtracycle when I tidy the bags out. I think the extra weight of work bikes can mask the amount of extra cr*p you're carrying.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2022)

It's so wintry here I've had to relight the wood stove; I thought that was done for the year.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> @tyred, could you be Sheriff Brody?
> _"A multi-million dollar sequel to the blockbuster movie Jaws is to be filmed and produced in Kilkee.
> 
> It’s understood award-winning movie Director and Producer Kiefer Pellicola and a team of production assistants have made a number of trips to the West Clare town over the last number of months to assess its facilities.
> ...


We used to get lots of film crews here and there were many short term jobs as extras and general runners aboot. Interesting and we met many famous film stars. The props people used to go around scrounging for bits and pieces as well and in one film Adolf Hitler scans a bit of 35mm film. My contribution to the film.
Nothing recent tho' as eco freak tourists are too numerous now.


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's so wintry here I've had to relight the wood stove; I thought that was done for the year.



It's got to be cheaper than electricity !


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> It's got to be cheaper than electricity !



That's one reason: the wood is free under my rental agreement so I'll also use it to cook the dinner and boil the tea...


----------



## mybike (1 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 637930


If you didn't get wet you weren't close enough.


----------



## Speicher (1 Apr 2022)

The wardrobe installers have been working well, and they should finish in a couple of hours.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2022)

Sunshine and wintry showers here chez Casa Reynard, and it's a fair bit blustery.

I slept well (hooray!) and have spent the morning writing. This afternoon, there's a pending ladder job to repair some more rat damage on the extension gutter flashing. Reckon the reason why they're such a problem after three decades of not a single issue is that they recently re-worked one of the main drains in a nearby field as it was getting horribly waterlogged each time it rained, and that it's the works that have disturbed them.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2022)

Swept the apartment. My goodness it was filthy. 

My long handled brush is getting manky.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> You bathed a cat, and lived.
> 
> We've only done it a handful of times, only when one of the fluffy Ragdolls get poop stuck to them badly. Even we just survive that and they are a placid breed


I hear ya. when I was in my 20s my girlfriend washed a rescue. she draped a towel over her shoulder in the shower & held the young cat over her shoulder as she washed it. me? no way! this morning I just let the cat out in the rain! mother nature's bath





photo from internet


----------



## mybike (1 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> There's not a crumb of the steak left. The girls really enjoyed it. (skirt steak, btw, which is a cut for slow cooking)



Or pasties


----------



## mybike (1 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> You always get in first



Most people don't bother


----------



## rockyroller (1 Apr 2022)

much prefer pasties & a short skirt ... hehe, sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's so wintry here I've had to relight the wood stove; I thought that was done for the year.



I'm warm now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2022)

I'm about to venture out. I'm all wrapped up for winter.


----------



## postman (1 Apr 2022)

operation one takes place on Monday morning at Otley.So i have just celebrated wirh a whisky and a pint.


----------



## gaijintendo (1 Apr 2022)

The neighbour is doing something with his driveway.


----------



## tyred (1 Apr 2022)

The dry spell seems to have come to an end in spectacular fashion. Torrential and prolonged rain here. I see Noah is getting his hammer and nails out


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of seeded bread, one with Polish sausage, one with Brie (a spoon job, good thinking to put it in a bowl, yesterday), plus a banana, a red orange, some grapes and two


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Or pasties



Agreed. Generally, if I have the choice between skirt or rump, I go for skirt as it's more or less the same price, and I think the flavour and texture is superior.

When it comes to having steak as steak, ribeye is my go-to, though when buying on sticker, it's very much pot luck.


----------



## postman (1 Apr 2022)

Sorry its Monday the 11th not next Monday.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2022)

I have a  and a Petit Beurre biskit.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Apr 2022)

The snow this morning only lasted a few minutes and most of the day was sunny and dry. 
Spent the day sorting out my shopping and reading a book by Terry Pratchett which was published 20 years ago. He works a lot of sly digs at present day life in his fantasy books. The one I am reading might have been published this year as he has predicted a lot of present day political shenannigans.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2022)

I have thawed out somewhat after stapling more wire mesh to the gutter flashing.

Didn't get my thumb trapped under the handle of the stapler this time.


----------



## gaijintendo (1 Apr 2022)

Found some Lego and a Wii u stylus in the hoover bag.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2022)

Cats have been fed. Soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2022)

Had some more of the lamb curry and saag aloo, but with bulgur wheat rather than rice. A very satisfying meal.


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Forgive my cycle chatters ! For I have sinned.
> 
> I'm currently taking my punishment - I can hardly walk.
> 
> ...



Still hobbling - my pennance is looking like a Zwift session tomorrow if lucky, or a drag round a shop. Please help me.


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Still hobbling - my pennance is looking like a Zwift session tomorrow if lucky, or a drag round a shop. Please help me.



Want to come here and chop logs instead? Cups of tea and luncheon included.


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Want to come here and chop logs instead? Cups of tea and luncheon included.



Sounds good, foot can't do the driving....  It's a good omen though - my foot doesn't like commuting traffic in a car !


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2022)

There's a direct train service between Manchester and Ely. Or you could choose to bail out right outside my little cottage.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Still hobbling - my pennance is looking like a Zwift session tomorrow if lucky, or a drag round a shop. Please help me.


A gentle extended exercise ride is perfect for healing hurty heels. You need to make this therapy about as long as it would take to do the Saturday shopping with a partner.


----------



## fossyant (1 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A gentle extended exercise ride is perfect for healing hurty heels. You need to make this therapy about as long as it would take to do the Saturday shopping with a partner.



You are not helping... shopping hell


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> much prefer pasties & a short skirt ... hehe, sorry, couldn't resist


Pronounced differently. Go to Michigan, especially Da Yoop. Mrs. GA has always made them for me. They are fine beyond measure, best thing to meet pie crust.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2022)

Fish and chips for dinner.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fish and chips for dinner.


Mushy peas?


----------



## Reynard (1 Apr 2022)

A  would be a mighty fine thing right now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Mushy peas?


No. No one here can make those.


----------



## classic33 (1 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> No. No one here can make those.


No mushy peas!
What do you have with your fish and chips?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2022)

I ate the cod, and still had chips left. I could eat no more.
Mrs GA had a sole with broccoli and a potato.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> No. No one here can make those.



You ain't missing much tbh... Orrible stuff.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> No mushy peas!
> What do you have with your fish and chips?



Here... A nice Belgian-style chicory salad.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Here... A nice Belgian-style chicory salad.


Heathen!


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Heathen!



I'd say that about mushy peas. I *am* half Belgian, you know...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2022)

One of the French motoring magazines I was gifted for my birthday has a lovely photo of the Warwick brothers in it - and one that's new to me. 

The magazine in question is still a going concern, so I'm going to fire off an e-mail to inquire about getting my hands on a print of the photo, or, even better, the original slide, as I'd love to add it to my collection. If they're anything like Autosport or MN, they should have an archive, or failing that, direct me towards the people who do. Doesn't cost me to ask.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2022)

Anyhoo, time I was in bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Apr 2022)

It has stopped blowing a gale by the sea and I will treat myself to breakfast in bed.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2022)

Way too frosty for any early am miles 
First cuppa went down well
Must check about uncle Ernie


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2022)

£25 from uncle ernie better than a spoke in the eye 
Still too frosty for some miles


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2022)

Morning . Frosty here .
I will go and make another  soon .


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning . Frosty here .
> I will go and make another  soon .



Hurry up with the tea otherwise by the time you get here it will be cold


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2022)

@oldwheels This'll look good on the Claonaig ramp!!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> @oldwheels This'll look good on the Claonaig ramp!!
> 
> View attachment 638177


Is the Frigate in the queue behind the ferries being built ?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2022)

I was just thinking ! 
With the costs of energy rising how somebody could convert a Stannah Stair lift to operate like the lift which operates between Lynton and Lynmouth .


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2022)

Still frosty outside under the clearish blue skies 
Pesky cat has spread cat litter around the entrance hall


----------



## oldwheels (2 Apr 2022)

Lovely sunny day again but still that cold wind. Forecast for the next few days does not look good tho'. Heavy rain and some gales on the way.
Ernie has only coughed up £50 again this month. Never seems to get the hint I would like a bit more, ungrateful sod that I am.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2022)

Which window shall we look through today ?


The round one ?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2022)

Heathrow is looking for 12,000 staff ! 

Pilots ?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2022)

I think Mr W. Smith should get an award for what would otherwise been a boring event !


----------



## oldwheels (2 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> @oldwheels This'll look good on the Claonaig ramp!!
> 
> View attachment 638177


That does raise an interesting point. It seems at the moment the navy record for ships not working is no better than Calmac and indeed seems worse.
I read one opinion some time ago that they also keep getting ships unsuitable for present day use. Fast and flashy but not very practical. Still living in the past when they would send a gunboat to frighten the natives.
Helicopter carriers are needed nowadays and some civilian craft had to be commandeered for sending to Falklands.
I do not keep records so do not ask for sources.


----------



## Speicher (2 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Heathrow is looking for 12,000 staff !
> 
> Pilots ?


They got lost in the baggage reclaim.


----------



## mybike (2 Apr 2022)

gaijintendo said:


> Found some Lego and a Wii u stylus in the hoover bag.
> View attachment 638119


Treasure.


----------



## mybike (2 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Mushy peas?






classic33 said:


> No mushy peas!
> What do you have with your fish and chips?



Why have anything? Nothing green should be seen



Reynard said:


> I'd say that about mushy peas. I *am* half Belgian, you know...



I'm English & I'd say that about mushy peas.


----------



## mybike (2 Apr 2022)

When your tongue is too long.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Apr 2022)

Can I offer this up as a contender for the Mundane News of the Year Awards 2022?
*The Duchess of Cornwall has revealed she voted for Strictly Come Dancing champion Rose Ayling-Ellis...*
​


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Can I offer this up as a contender for the Mundane News of the Year Awards 2022?
> *The Duchess of Cornwall has revealed she voted for Strictly Come Dancing champion Rose Ayling-Ellis...*
> ​


Which one is the Duchess of Cornwall? MrsCharles? 
I've never seen the dancing programme so wouldn't know who or what to vote for.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Heathrow is looking for 12,000 staff !
> 
> Pilots ?


A bit remiss of Heathrow to lose them in the first place. Giant game of hide and seek perhaps? 😁
On the the upside if it keeps more polluting planes out of the sky all for the better.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2022)

Sunshine and wintry showers here chez Casa Reynard, and damn bloody cold. The last shower disgorged hailstones the size of peas.

I slept in and have spent the morning writing, Must have been a cold one overnight, as the house is a bit brrrrr. Might put the fire on a bit earlier than usual, but until then, it's onesie and hot water bottle. Fortunately, cold snaps never last long at this time of year.

More writing scheduled for the afternoon.

It is almost time for luncheon. Today will be a bitsas day in terms of food, but it's all too good to pitch.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Apr 2022)

Very cold head wind riding home along the seafront even though I was wrapped up.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2022)

My walk, this morning, was very nippy. I was going use the dog as a furry hat but thought better of it! 
🐶


----------



## rockyroller (2 Apr 2022)

ugh


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2022)

Right, luncheon calls...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2022)

I just got snowed on for the first time this year.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Apr 2022)

finally got the palm tubers in some seed starter after drying them out over winter








this what they look like during the summer




this what the tubers looked like before going into the basement last Fall




this was the process last March (you'll see that I keep one alive, in a pot, inside, over the winter)

View: https://youtu.be/wZXEPbOTraM


----------



## rockyroller (2 Apr 2022)

road trip today. Mother in Law turns 95!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> finally got the palm tubers in some seed starter after drying them out over winter
> View attachment 638233
> 
> View attachment 638234
> ...



That is an epic amount of seat post on the bicycle at the start of the video. Good POV shots on soil and watering technique.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think Mr W. Smith should get an award for what would otherwise been a boring event !


would have been much better if he didn't make contact, aka just faked a slap. clearly Chris Rock lacks cat-like reflexes. what Will did was so wrong & he should he been expelled & whoever was reading the winners name for his award should have not read his name but instead asked for guidance from the academy


----------



## tyred (2 Apr 2022)

The Argos website doesn't seem to be working properly. 

At least they're "Sorry about this, please bear with us while we fix it!"


----------



## dave r (2 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> would have been much better if he didn't make contact, aka just faked a slap. clearly Chris Rock lacks cat-like reflexes. what Will did was so wrong & he should he been expelled & whoever was reading the winners name for his award should have not read his name but instead asked for guidance from the academy



I thought it was a cracking publicity stunt, I'm not normally aware of the event what ever it was, but with it being all over the news you couldn't not be aware of it.


----------



## postman (2 Apr 2022)

What a day,as Mrs P is away on a three day arty crafty weekend.I first of all went to visit George last night.Oh we had a strange film Mad Max,plus two pints each of 1664, a belgium bun and finished off my whisky,i had three he had one.I got home at 11-45,i slept crap,but today i have battered the house apart from one small room the office i have cleaned everyrthing its taken five. hours.Now i am sat listening to the Bee Gees on Spotify.Next task is evening meal,then back to see George at 7-30 where he is supplying tonights goodies.I wonder what time i will be home tonight.Now the house is clean it will not get done again till i have fully recovered from the operation.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> I thought it was a cracking publicity stunt, I'm not normally aware of the event what ever it was, but with it being all over the news you couldn't not be aware of it.


Good job there is no real news going on....ah wait there is!


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Which one is the Duchess of Cornwall? MrsCharles?
> I've never seen the dancing programme so wouldn't know who or what to vote for.


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2022)

Finished the leftovers of the omelette Arnold Bennett for luncheon (it's actually insanely good, cold) with the last of the seeded bread (hooray! I don't like seeded bread, but mum does), plus a banana, a red orange and the last of the grapes. Plus two  of course.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2022)

That was a very nice snooze. 
I think I might descale my coffee machine (after making a double espresso, obv!)


----------



## pawl (2 Apr 2022)

Put covers over two air bricks Both had wasps nests last year Should keep the little devils out


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2022)

It is sleeting here.

I'm tucked up indoors listening to the footy on the radio and perusing sparkly stuff listings on the 'bay. Don't want to buy, just looking to see what's up for grabs.

The field over the other side of the railway line is being ploughed.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2022)

Time to cook some tea going for mash potatoes, fish fingers and leak


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time to cook some tea going for mash potatoes, fish fingers and leak



I'm not sure how tasty leaks are...


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2022)

I have a  and half a cinnamon bun. The buns are hoooge, I couldn't eat a whole one.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> The Argos website doesn't seem to be working properly.
> 
> At least they're "Sorry about this, please bear with us while we fix it!"


Worked ok for me a couple of hours ago when I ordered a new kitchen freezer. They give free delivery to me. AO refused to deliver for any price and John Lewis wanted £80 for delivery. 
They say delivery from 0700 but since there is no ferry early enough it is not likely.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Apr 2022)

It has been cold and rainy and occasionally snowy all day.

This is actually a good thing in my opinion, because it meant the town festival was a lot less busy than it might have been.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Apr 2022)

Nice run on trike in the sunshine about midday with very little traffic. Being a nice day I expected the road to be busy but by then most would have started earlier looking for “ amazing” wildlife.
My grass is not getting cut soon as neighbour found his mower is malfunctioning so since it is 7 years old and was cheap he decided to get a new one rather than waste time and money getting it repaired.
Still nice and sunny but tomorrow is forecast to be different.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ugh
> View attachment 638231


They should be able to repair that as it is within the tread .


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2022)

I've put a blanket over my windscreen as I'm up quite early in the morning to go for a sunrise walk with No 1 daughter. 
The weather seaweed is saying ' minus 2c but dry & sunny' at 06:00


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've put a blanket over my windscreen as I'm up quite early in the morning to go for a sunrise walk with No 1 daughter.
> The weather seaweed is saying ' minus 2c but dry & sunny' at 06:00


Don't forget to remove the blanket before driving away.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> I thought it was a cracking publicity stunt, I'm not normally aware of the event what ever it was, but with it being all over the news you couldn't not be aware of it.


I expect there was a queue forming but they chickened out .


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Don't forget to remove the blanket before driving away.


I was joking of course. 😁


----------



## Speicher (2 Apr 2022)

Bremium Ponds have given me £125.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Apr 2022)

I was thinking this evening over dinner that I don't know anyone who rides a bicycle in real life, just you lot virtually.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2022)

A bitsas supper tonight. The last of the curry and saag aloo, plus a generous portion of the roasted root veg. And some brown bread & butter. If there's a bit of gusty wind later, that'll be me.


----------



## DCLane (2 Apr 2022)

If anyone's watching Starstruck on ITV they've just shown my name on there as the winner of the £30k car in the Cinch sponsored competition  so I'm guessing it's out there ...

The car I chose gets delivered on Wednesday.


----------



## tyred (2 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've put a blanket over my windscreen as I'm up quite early in the morning to go for a sunrise walk with No 1 daughter.
> The weather seaweed is saying ' minus 2c but dry & sunny' at 06:00


You've got that all wrong. As far as I can see the modern way is to clear a letterbox sized slot on the windscreen and then drive off.


----------



## Reynard (2 Apr 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Jenkins (2 Apr 2022)

£25 from Ernie this month which won't make much of a dent in the amount I've spent in the past couple of days on gig tickets, hotels & a ticket to the BTCC at Silverstone in September.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Apr 2022)

After a couple of days of strong northerly winds blowing in frequent hail & snow showers all I had to put up with today was a fairly brisk north easterly breeze. It's been so cold in this corner of Suffolk, I resorted to putting the warmer duvet back on when I changed the bedding on Wednesday. 

I'm off to Nottingham again tomorrow (waves at @Reynard from the train) and the heating in the hotel room will be whacked right up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2022)

Ernie says it's not my turnie.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> They should be able to repair that as it is within the tread .


yes I agree. thank you. it was just frustrating trying to find someone to do it Friday night & Saturday morning. but I have a plan. the tire shop near my work Monday morning.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> I thought it was a cracking publicity stunt, I'm not normally aware of the event what ever it was, but with it being all over the news you couldn't not be aware of it.


yeah me too! totally thought it was "a gag" or "a bit" like you said


----------



## rockyroller (3 Apr 2022)

MIL's 95th B-day party was a success! she was so happy to see everyone. she even snuck a 1/2 glass of champagne!


----------



## rockyroller (3 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I was thinking this evening over dinner that I don't know anyone who rides a bicycle in real life, just you lot virtually.


that's hysterical. but reminds me, whenever I mention my "friends" on the forum, Wifey says: "I prefer _real_ friends" ahhh what does she know ...


----------



## rockyroller (3 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> That was a very nice snooze.
> I think I might descale my coffee machine (after making a double espresso, obv!)


will you use vinegar, like I do w/ our humidifiers?


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> that's hysterical. but reminds me, whenever I mention my "friends" on the forum, Wifey says: "I prefer _real_ friends" ahhh what does she know ...



I "internet" with a lot of my in-real-life friends, mainly because we're all too far flung to be able to meet up casually, like. But that doesn't mean that my only-on-internet friends that I've never met are any less my friends than the ones that I have met.

Well, that's how I see it, anyway. 

Time for a


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2022)

Tea drunked. Time for bed this little one said.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## slowmotion (3 Apr 2022)

The uber-retro Windows XP purchase is turning






into a bit of a "project".


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> will you use vinegar, like I do w/ our humidifiers?









Nope, I use this stuff..


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2022)

Way too much frost outside for some miles.
Busy morning ahead .
Old pussycat is being very vocal this morning about getting his breakfast.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Apr 2022)

Going to investigate a bit of NCN 1 I've never tried today. Providing the signs haven't been nicked I should effortlessly go from Canterbury to Sandwich then swing left on to the Viking Trail back to Herne Bay.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2022)

First cuppa went down well.
The black birds are bouncing around the back garden looking for food.
As per the normal pussycat has spread his breakfast tuna flakes around his bowl


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2022)

Someone nearby is listening to Debussy. L'après midi d'une faune, I think. It doesn't quite go with the goldfinch on the tree outside.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2022)

Morning all, looks like it's going to be a cold but sunny day. Just over an hour until I stroll up to the local train station for the start of the trip to Nottingham, but first the washing has to be put on the clothes horse to dry, the recycling bin put out for emptying tomorrow** and breakfast & another cuppa have to be consumed.


**I hope it's recycling day tomorrow - nobody else in the road has put their bins out yet so I can't check.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I was thinking this evening over dinner that I don't know anyone who rides a bicycle in real life, just you lot virtually.


I know quite a few and all much younger and fitter than me. They are mostly all roadies who now whizz past but always speak and give me a wave and will give me a hand with things I find difficult now. One is a particularly good mechanic but is mostly offshore nowadays.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Apr 2022)

Still dry with occasional sunshine but it looks a bit black out to the west so the forecast rain is on the way.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2022)

Lovely sunrise 5 mile walk with No 1 daughter & 🐶


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> You've got that all wrong. As far as I can see the modern way is to clear a letterbox sized slot on the windscreen and then drive off.


I have a cordura thing made for the windscreen that has some ears sewn on the side that have a thick corroplast or something in them that you shut the car doors on to hold it in place. Use it about 6 months out of the year.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2022)

This sitting around and waiting malarkey is quite tiring


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2022)

Arse - the local train got cancelled which means I've missed the connecting ones in Ipswich for Peterborough & Peterborough for Nottingham so a delay repayment claim has been submitted. Thankfully both legs are on open returns so I should be able to make it - eventually - without buying new tickets.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well.
> The black birds are bouncing around the back garden looking for food.
> As per the normal pussycat has spread his breakfast tuna flakes around his bowl


it must be fishing for birds


----------



## rockyroller (3 Apr 2022)

ok I'm up. last Sunday off. back to work next weekend. shud I ride my bike? shud I nap? hmmm maybe I'll do both!


----------



## rockyroller (3 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Lovely sunrise 5 mile walk with No 1 daughter & 🐶


oh that is a great photo, got a larger version?


----------



## rockyroller (3 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Arse - the local train got cancelled which means I've missed the connecting ones in Ipswich for Peterborough & Peterborough for Nottingham so a delay repayment claim has been submitted. Thankfully both legs are on open returns so I should be able to make it - eventually - without buying new tickets.


why is my mind always in there gutter?


----------



## rockyroller (3 Apr 2022)

slowmotion said:


> The uber-retro Windows XP purchase is turning
> 
> into a bit of a "project".


if it works & is FAST it will be worth it. Windows 10 is a real question mark in my opinion. everything now requires more clicks or more hovering before more clicks. programmers are too impressed with themselves & need a real talking to


----------



## Kempstonian (3 Apr 2022)

Rinoa Poison - a young lady who knows how to wind up the scammers. She talks absolute nonsense to them and drives them mad!

A sample:


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2022)

Occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard, and definitely milder now that the wind has switched to a westerly.

Slept well and have had a lazy morning. I am now watching Leicester v Arsenal in the WSL. And then there's the small matter of the Boat Race. I'm definitely a Light Blue.

Have also spotted some bits of sparkly on the 'bay that I might have a punt at later.


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> if it works & is FAST it will be worth it. Windows 10 is a real question mark in my opinion. everything now requires more clicks or more hovering before more clicks. programmers are too impressed with themselves & need a real talking to



Still running Vista on this creaky old thing  I do have a Win 10 laptop, but prefer this one by miles.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Rinoa Poison - a young lady who knows how to wind up the scammers. She talks absolute nonsense to them and drives them mad!
> 
> A sample:



I watched 2 minutes and got the picture. How she could drag it out for another half hour is beyond me!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oh that is a great photo, got a larger version?


Thank you. Sorry, no, that's the size the forum software reduces the size to. 
Here's a few more from this morning. 















😊


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Apr 2022)

My handlebar compass was very useful today!


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2022)

Two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with the last of the Polish sausage, one with that ridiculously ripe brie, plus a banana, an orange and two


----------



## Illaveago (3 Apr 2022)

Afternoon. We went and did a car boot sale this morning. We got there to set up just before 7. It was still frosty .
We sold some stuff and bought a few things . I bought a Nikon D50 body for £1, it had a label for £2 but they reduced it when I asked about the camera . It doesn't have a battery or lens , it might not work but for £1 I can have some fun with it .


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2022)

Russian troops in Kharkiv
Have been dropping like flies
Apparently someone fed them
A tray of poisoned pies
Five hundred more
Have fallen down drunk
Upon helping themselves
To some illegal plonk
Thus the moral of the story lies
To not be tempted by Ukraininan pies...


----------



## oldwheels (3 Apr 2022)

Rain is now on and the wind has gone round to SE so still pretty cold indoors. Looks to be rain until next weekend when it gets colder again but sunny.
I will have to light the coal stove I think to get warmed up. No idea if the local supplier has managed to get round the P&O problem to get it from Ireland which appears to be the main manufacturer so I am still conserving my stock which I hope will last till the weather warms up a bit.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Finished the leftovers of the omelette Arnold Bennett for luncheon (it's actually insanely good, cold) with the last of the seeded bread (hooray! I don't like seeded bread, but mum does), plus a banana, a red orange and the last of the grapes. Plus two  of course.


Thanks for the reminder. Nice strong brew on its way. PG Tips pyramid bag left for five minutes, half a teaspoon of sugar, not much milk. Brew-tastic!


----------



## tyred (3 Apr 2022)

My freebie Skoda sailed through test this morning without even so much as an advisory 

Ventured out for about 35 miles this evening but included some climbing this time. Didn't cause any problems. Enjoyed it despite the drizzle. 

Now eating a Pot Noodle.


----------



## postman (3 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Russian troops in Kharkiv
> Have been dropping like flies
> Apparently someone fed them
> A tray of poisoned pies
> ...


Even Vernon would have passed on them.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Apr 2022)

Made it. Booked in, quick bite to eat, shower & a coffee (why do they only supply enough for one cuppa?) and now at the Rescue Rooms where the support act has had to cancel. It's just one of those days 

At least the🍺is cold and tastes good (Beavertown Neck Oli of you want to know)


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2022)

Another weekend is getting closer to being over 
I wonder what next week will bring


----------



## tyred (3 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Another weekend is getting closer to being over
> I wonder what next week will bring


Work!


----------



## Reynard (3 Apr 2022)

The last of the pasta carbonara for supper this evening, along with the last of the roasted veg. That's all the leftovers accounted for. A very productive weekend in that respect. 

I really hate throwing food away.


----------



## classic33 (3 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Rain is now on and the wind has gone round to SE so still pretty cold indoors. Looks to be rain until next weekend when it gets colder again but sunny.
> I will have to light the coal stove I think to get warmed up. No idea if the local supplier has managed to get round the P&O problem to get it from Ireland which appears to be the main manufacturer so I am still conserving my stock which I hope will last till the weather warms up a bit.


There's no coal production in Ireland. They import Polish coal, which may or may not be then bagged in Irish bags(made in Germany).


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

I've a  and a cronut.

Popping my cherry with this, never had one before.  But the chap who does the bakery markdowns recommended them to me. Damn, he's right, they're absolutely


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2022)

Oh dear reading that @Reynard has lost her cherry 🍒 to a cronut is not the sort of thing one expects on cycle chat


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2022)

A typical damp and breezy start to the day outside.
For once my alarm woke me rather than my body.
Today could be a bit hectic


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Apr 2022)

Grey by the sea today.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2022)

Morning .
I must be hallucinating as there is a 80 percent chance of rain today yet I think I can see raindrops on our windows .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2022)

My hallucinations are getting worse ! 

Even Georgie is suffering from them ! He has just come in all wet !


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2022)

I love the smell of wet dog in the morning ☔ 🐶 ☔


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> if it works & is FAST it will be worth it. Windows 10 is a real question mark in my opinion. everything now requires more clicks or more hovering before more clicks. programmers are too impressed with themselves & need a real talking to


I agree! Our laptop did an upgrade totally unannounced and changed things completely ! Where have things gone ?  How do I switch it off ?  Even the picture editing has changed! 
Monty Python used to have a good solution for it ! A big weight ! 14 tons !


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2022)

I do not pay the TV licence to listen to a travel presenter doing radio 2


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I agree! Our laptop did an upgrade totally unannounced and changed things completely ! Where have things gone ?  How do I switch it off ?  Even the picture editing has changed!
> Monty Python used to have a good solution for it ! A big weight ! 14 tons !


I did an update yesterday and everything has gone back to where it was before. Everything must have been in the wrong place already....

Morning all. A cold, dry northerly has turned into a grey, wet westerly overnight.


----------



## tyred (4 Apr 2022)

A bit blustery on this morning's walk but I always feel invigorated when out on mornings like this. 

Bryan Flakes with chopped strawberries consumed, now time for work but not much I can do until my American trainer comes online at ten.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Apr 2022)

It has gone from grey by the sea to grey and rain.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I do not pay the TV licence to listen to a travel presenter doing radio 2


You don't need a TV licence to listen to the radio.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I do not pay the TV licence to listen to a travel presenter doing radio 2


I do not have a TV licence atall 😁


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I do not have a TV licence atall 😁


Nor I.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2022)

Today is my wedding anniversary. 
The weather was the same as today, but with added lashing gales and hailstones battering the Registry Office window.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's no coal production in Ireland. They import Polish coal, which may or may not be then bagged in Irish bags(made in Germany).


This is not coal I am mentioning but a manufactured product which may contain coal as one component with a binder and pressed into ovals suitable for domestic use. Sold as smokeless and certainly does not soot the chimney interior as wood or coal does. Arthracite was best for heat and gave little smoke but hard to light. This does not seem to be available now and the stuff we got I think it came from Australia.


----------



## dave r (4 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Today is my wedding anniversary.
> The weather was the same as today, but with added lashing gales and hailstones battering the Registry Office window.



Happy anniversary.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Today is my wedding anniversary.
> The weather was the same as today, but with added lashing gales and hailstones battering the Registry Office window.


We had to get married before the end of March in 1960 because there was then a full year tax advantage of some kind which I cannot remember the details of.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Apr 2022)

Rain as forecast with a NE wind which does not look too bad but Calmac are putting out warnings of disruption and my neighbour has taken his flagpole down.
Bread on the go and I never seem to stop rushing around in the mornings. Need to go and get the stove ready for lighting again in case it gets too cold indoors.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We had to get married before the end of March in 1960 because there was then a full year tax advantage of some kind which I cannot remember the details of.


In the olden days there was a marriage tax allowance. Now, you can only claim it if one partner does not use all their personal allowance and can pass 10% of it over to the higher earner as long as they are on the 20% (I think) tax rate 
That's England, though. Not sure if it's the same north of the border.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> This is not coal I am mentioning but a manufactured product which may contain coal as one component with a binder and pressed into ovals suitable for domestic use. Sold as smokeless and certainly does not soot the chimney interior as wood or coal does. Arthracite was best for heat and gave little smoke but hard to light. This does not seem to be available now and the stuff we got I think it came from Australia.


Brickettes.
A costly way of heating a room.


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Today is my wedding anniversary.
> The weather was the same as today, but with added lashing gales and hailstones battering the Registry Office window.


You got the right weather then.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sHiy1llB-ow


Enjoy the day


----------



## postman (4 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We had to get married before the end of March in 1960 because there was then a full year tax advantage of some kind which I cannot remember the details of.


That is so so so romantic.


----------



## postman (4 Apr 2022)

I say I say,i have been happily married 25 years which is not bad out of 31.I say I say I just seems like yesterday when I got married,and you know what a rotten day yesterday was.


----------



## DCLane (4 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> In the olden days there was a marriage tax allowance. Now, you can only claim it if one partner does not use all their personal allowance and can pass 10% of it over to the higher earner as long as they are on the 20% (I think) tax rate
> That's England, though. Not sure if it's the same north of the border.


The full allowance went a long time ago. My parents married on 4th April so they could get the full rebate for a year.

It also applied to having children. At least I know I was _vaguely_ wanted as I was referred to as a tax refund baby, being again born as close to the end of the financial year as possible.

Having one parent as a tax specialist accountant does have side-effects


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Today is my wedding anniversary.
> The weather was the same as today, but with added lashing gales and hailstones battering the Registry Office window.


I don't have a marriage license 

Happy anniversary


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Apr 2022)

I don't have a decent off licence.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Apr 2022)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Hebe (4 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Today is my wedding anniversary.
> The weather was the same as today, but with added lashing gales and hailstones battering the Registry Office window.


Happy Anniversary!

I've picked up a bug that isn't covid. Which at least means I can spend a bit of time on the sofa with a coffee catching up on this thread.
I should be getting a quote for solar panels this week. Still haven't heard back from the other two companies I approached apart from one "we're very busy it will take a day or two to call you back" email, three weeks ago.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> A bit blustery on this morning's walk but I always feel invigorated when out on mornings like this.
> 
> Bryan Flakes with chopped strawberries consumed, now time for work but not much I can do until my American trainer comes online at ten.


I didn't know it took training to be an American. I just sort of fell into it,


----------



## oldwheels (4 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> That is so so so romantic.


We were together for 60 years so not all was lost.😊


----------



## oldwheels (4 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Brickettes.
> A costly way of heating a room.


I vaguely remember those but the stuff I refer to is not quite the same. A lot cheaper for heat that electricity or oil. Gas is not an option. The secret is in the stove which is more efficient than an open fire.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> In the olden days there was a marriage tax allowance. Now, you can only claim it if one partner does not use all their personal allowance and can pass 10% of it over to the higher earner as long as they are on the 20% (I think) tax rate
> That's England, though. Not sure if it's the same north of the border.


In 1960 it was the same all over the UK but it was worth a whole year of the allowance if claimed at the end of the tax year. Not very romantic perhaps but practical.


----------



## Hebe (4 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> rainy morning & kitty kat got a nice bath & even let me dry him off w/ a towel. w/ a brushing to finish. happy kat


The sound of a double cat flap slam followed by pitiful mewing is our signal to grab something from the laundry basket and dry off two wet kitties.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2022)

Lunch time stroll completed


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

Grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. It was raining earlier, but it's not now.

It's been an indoors kind of day. The girls are tucked up in their respective doughnut beds. I have made breadcrumbs with one of the packets of YS hot dog rolls that I bought the other day, and I have done some writing. After luncheon I do have to go out to drop off the parental unit's prescription and pop into the local agricultural engineering place for a gallon of chain saw oil. I'll see if they've got any rat traps while I'm there.

In other news I won an auction on the 'bay for one of the pieces of bling I was after.  Auction ended stupid early in the morning, so put a bid on for what I was happy to pay before I went to bed. Turns out I was the only bidder, so got it for the reserve, which wasn't that much above the scrap value. Funny that, it's a locket that takes four photos, and those usually attract a bun fight. But it's also very plain in its design, and people do seem to want the ones with lots of elaborate engraving. Suits me, as I like my jewellery on the somewhat more understated side.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## DCLane (4 Apr 2022)

A wheel I'd ordered arrived today. The seller sent the wrong wheel


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> A wheel I'd ordered arrived today. The seller sent the wrong wheel



Ah, botheration... I do hope they'll cover the cost of sending it back...


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Today is my wedding anniversary.
> The weather was the same as today, but with added lashing gales and hailstones battering the Registry Office window.



Happy Anniversary to Mr & Mrs Pete XXX


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Oh dear reading that @Reynard has lost her cherry 🍒 to a cronut is not the sort of thing one expects on cycle chat



Yeah, well... 

But I do still have plenty of cherries left, having bought a job lot of glace ones on yellow sticker not that long ago


----------



## DCLane (4 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah, botheration... I do hope they'll cover the cost of sending it back...



I've got in touch, with a photo of the wrong wheel, and await their response.

A Fulcrum 5 LG rear was _supposed_ to be in the box, but I got a tatty Easton EA50 with tyre/cassette. Everyone makes mistakes so hopefully it'll get sorted.

Son no. 2 and myself both run Fulcrum 5 LG's on our cross bikes, so a spare rear would always be helpful.


----------



## Speicher (4 Apr 2022)

Is there a news channel on the internet that does not show gruesome photos? 😢

I try to watch the news headlines once a day, but I think I need to stop that now.


----------



## DCLane (4 Apr 2022)

On another note I've cleaned out a sink today 

It's not even anything to do with me, but a part of the house where SWMBO stays if she's working with 'contagious' patients - just so she can't pass anything nasty onto me since I'm at risk. But she's never caught any of these nasties. Covid, Sars, Yellow Fever, Diptheria, Ebola, etc. For the past 20 years she's worked with patients who've had all of them, but seems to be immune despite usually needing to work without PPE due to the close-contact nature of her type of medical care. I _know_ she can be a bit forceful at times, but never to have caught anything  . I wonder if viruses are scared of her?


----------



## oldwheels (4 Apr 2022)

We currently have what the forecast calls light rain. Heavy is forecast for tomorrow so if what we have now is light I dread tomorrow.
Browsing the local FB page it is full of people asking where to buy all sorts of things. These are obviously recent settlers who bought houses here with no research.
We now have no shops selling things a resident may want,the only shops now have tourist tat. There is a so called producers market today. Who wants plaques with Welsh designs? There is some food but on past observation it is sprinkled with gold dust according to the prices asked.
We were probably the last shop selling to a local market tho' we also had some tourist stuff. Some items did come from Wales as we went there to sell and buy but nothing aimed at a Wales tourist market.
When we came here to live we came to investigate the local scene beforehand and we found a real small town where you could get almost anything you may need. Even things like washing machines and fridges could be got off the shelf.
Changed days indeed


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a chicken and avocado sandwich on wholemeal bread, a red orange, two flavourking* plums and two 

* not actually a true plum, they're a cross between a plum and an apricot.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've got in touch, with a photo of the wrong wheel, and await their response.
> 
> A Fulcrum 5 LG rear was _supposed_ to be in the box, but I got a tatty Easton EA50 with tyre/cassette. Everyone makes mistakes so hopefully it'll get sorted.
> 
> Son no. 2 and myself both run Fulcrum 5 LG's on our cross bikes, so a spare rear would always be helpful.



Ah, fingers crossed it can get sorted. Hope it's just an honest mistake.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> Is there a news channel on the internet that does not show gruesome photos? 😢
> 
> I try to watch the news headlines once a day, but I think I need to stop that now.



Err, the radio?


----------



## mybike (4 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I was thinking this evening over dinner that I don't know anyone who rides a bicycle in real life, just you lot virtually.


A few doors down, the family all ride. The father rides a cargo bike, the children both ride, competently, to junior school in his company. Saw him the other day with a different bike he was planning to work on. I commented that I didn't think he could ride an ordinary bike.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

Parental unit's prescription dropped off, and a gallon of chainsaw oil bought.

The agricultural engineering place did have rat traps, but not the ones I wanted. I don't want a live trap, the cheap plastic ones are useless (The Big Cheese - waste of money), and I don't want to be putting poison bait down.

Off to Screwfix tomorrow, methinks. And take a load of stuff to the tip, as that's just round the corner from Screwfix.

Aaaaaaaaaaaanyways, time for a  and a smackerel of something.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2022)

Been as busy as predicted today 
Might try to sneak a few miles in later once a few jobs have been done so fingers crossed


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2022)

Started some bike maintenance today, and managed to drive a van 18km without hitting anything breakable.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (4 Apr 2022)

Tonight's ride has been cancelled due to inclement weather


----------



## Illaveago (4 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> In 1960 it was the same all over the UK but it was worth a whole year of the allowance if claimed at the end of the tax year. Not very romantic perhaps but practical.


Didn't it end in the 70's ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2022)

I got the key to the bike workshop today. I now have four rather important keys for three of our shops and training facilities, which is frankly terrifying...


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I got the kjey to the bike workshop today. I now have four rather important keys for three of our shops and training facilities, which is frankly terrifying...


Will the next step be a tandem with a uniformed chauffeur? 😁


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> As and when I get my boat I will need to reduce my book collection and have decided to keep m
> 
> Will the next step be a tandem with a uniformed chauffeur? 😁



We'd have to build the Tandem first; I noticed a couple of frames, in fact.

Actually, that may not be a bad "project" idea when we don't have enough to do...


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2022)

A nice 12 mile reward for having such a busy day


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We'd have to build the Tandem first; I noticed a couple of frames, in fact.
> 
> Actually, that may not be a bad "project" idea when we don't have enough to do...


Why not a rickshaw?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why not a rickshaw?



Oooooo...

I'll have to learn to weld.

On the other hand my colleague, who has even more creative ideas in a day than I do, arrived at work this morning on his home made reclining bike.

He made the frame out of pine, for goodness sake...


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oooooo...
> 
> I'll have to learn to weld.
> 
> ...


You could travel to work in style and generate some income from taking people on trips round the area.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why not a rickshaw?



Or maybe even...


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Or maybe even...
> 
> View attachment 638630


Couldn't you go fully enclosed and do it properly.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Apr 2022)

A much better day today after yesterday's tribulations

Started off with a very large cooked breafast at the hotel
The rain had stopped by the time I left the hotel for the walk to Nottingham train station and it stayed dry for the rest of the day.
While on the train from Nottingham to Peterborough I received an email from Greater Anglia confirming they'd already agreed to the refund (£12) of the outbound leg of the trip.
Then on the leg from Peterborough to Ipswich there was a notification that an item I'd ordered was avaialble for collection from the rainforest seller's locker on Felixstowe station (£7 off for the first use of this facility is why I'd used it). As this is at the end of the line on the local service from Ipswich, I stayed on board for an extra station without paying (rebel that I am), picked up the parcel, carried on into town for some food for work this week and to get a birthday card and then walked the 3 miles home along the more scenic route.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Apr 2022)

I hope @Reynard isn't listening to the football on the radio.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I hope @Reynard isn't listening to the football on the radio.



I am...


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

That was fecking bloody abject. 

Deffo need a good dose of chocolate after that.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> That was fecking bloody abject.
> 
> Deffo need a good dose of chocolate after that.


Aye, good side though Palace.


----------



## Andy_R (4 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oooooo...
> 
> I'll have to learn to weld.
> 
> ...


Take him out to the woodshed and show him where the ash and the yew are. Pine, for goodness sake! Neither fit for man nor beast, despite B&Q's attempts to bestow it upon us. It's not even worth burning (burns too fast & too smokey).


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Aye, good side though Palace.



Can't disagree with that. They are a potential banana skin for everyone in the PL.


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

Andy_R said:


> Take him out to the woodshed and show him where the ash and the yew are. Pine, for goodness sake! Neither fit for man nor beast, despite B&Q's attempts to bestow it upon us. It's not even worth burning (burns too fast & too smokey).



You sure this is the right thread?


----------



## Andy_R (4 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> You sure this is the right thread?


For every suggestion in and on Cyclechat, there is ALWAYS that one person sitting at the back, drawing willies on the school book of the wimpy kid next to them, getting them into trouble, and making them do their homework in detention. @Reynard, I nominate you as this person...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oooooo...
> 
> I'll have to learn to weld.
> 
> ...


What'd he do that fir?


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What'd he do that fir?


Don't needle him!


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

Andy_R said:


> For every suggestion in and on Cyclechat, there is ALWAYS that one person sitting at the back, drawing willies on the school book of the wimpy kid next to them, getting them into trouble, and making them do their homework in detention. @Reynard, I nominate you as this person...



*SNORK* 

Moi? Little me? I'm just a harmless little geek-ette


----------



## Reynard (4 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Don't needle him!



Things could get a bit sticky...


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Things could get a bit sticky...


You think he's a bit of a sap?


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> You think he's a bit of a sap?



Well, now that you pitch it that way...


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Well, now that you pitch it that way...


You can't tar us all with the same brush!


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> You can't tar us all with the same brush!



I have lots of different brushes...


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2022)

Time for a


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2022)

Andy_R said:


> Take him out to the woodshed and show him where the ash and the yew are. Pine, for goodness sake! Neither fit for man nor beast, despite B&Q's attempts to bestow it upon us. It's not even worth burning (burns too fast & too smokey).



I wondered that too, but as the builder is a cabinet maker and _Holztechniker _which is like an engineer but with wood, I suspect he had good reason for choosing pine.

My guess is that it's lighter then Ash while having the same flexibility, and much cheaper in these parts than Yew.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you go fully enclosed and do it properly.



That would be my preferred option.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2022)

Morning dry outside
Cat is being vocal about wanting his breakfast
Time to get moving


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Apr 2022)

I'm nearly up. 
There's a hedgehog in the garden 🦔 
The dog is fascinated.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Looks like the trees are swaying well


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm nearly up.
> There's a hedgehog in the garden 🦔
> The dog is fascinated.I bet the hog is scared


----------



## Jenkins (5 Apr 2022)

It's never a good start to the day when there's a queue of drivers outside the office at 7am and the first one has a problem with the paperwork and speaks no English.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Parental unit's prescription dropped off, and a gallon of chainsaw oil bought.
> 
> The agricultural engineering place did have rat traps, but not the ones I wanted. I don't want a live trap, the cheap plastic ones are useless (The Big Cheese - waste of money), and I don't want to be putting poison bait down.
> 
> ...


What you need is something along the lines of a pitcher plant with a slippery neck but with a gas turbine at the base !


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2022)

Back to working in the village shop again. Managers handwriting indecipherable which gives me plenty of plausible deniability if I forget to do something...

Longer commute tomorrow, and more working on bikes...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Parental unit's prescription dropped off, and a gallon of chainsaw oil bought.
> 
> The agricultural engineering place did have rat traps, but not the ones I wanted. I don't want a live trap, the cheap plastic ones are useless (The Big Cheese - waste of money), and I don't want to be putting poison bait down.
> 
> ...



On the city farm I worked at you could hear the rats running under the floorboards in the main building. We had an official rat catcher on the team, and occasionally I would be called on to burn a rat in the workshop furnace.

Once some of the kids met the rat catcher carrying a deceased rat for his cremation. My colleague ended up having to dig a grave and officiate at a funeral.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2022)

Andy_R said:


> Take him out to the woodshed and show him where the ash and the yew are. Pine, for goodness sake! Neither fit for man nor beast, despite B&Q's attempts to bestow it upon us. It's not even worth burning (burns too fast & too smokey).


Smells nice though !


----------



## oldwheels (5 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> On the city farm I worked at you could hear the rats running under the floorboards in the main building. We had an official rat catcher on the team, and occasionally I would be called on to burn a rat in the workshop furnace.
> 
> Once some of the kids met the rat catcher carrying a deceased rat for his cremation. My colleague ended up having to dig a grave and officiate at a funeral.


Distilleries and maltings tend to have lots of rats. Sometimes they got caught in the conveyor and ended up in the grist mill. You heard a thump and a flat rat shot out into the mash tun. Added to the flavour.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Apr 2022)

Still rain but so far no worse than yesterday. Colder so I think the stove will have to go on earlier today.
Need to go and brave the pharmacy which was shut down last week due to staff with covid.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2022)

Morning.
Grey but dry here this morning .
I've been told that a steam train may be going down the GWR line here today at 12.40. Mayflower is supposed to be the steam engine . It should be heading towards Bath from London . I thought it was going to go on the Great Bedwin route to the South and come into Bath from Bradford on Avon . I will try to go down to see it .


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2022)

I have cleaned up the camera that I bought at the boot sale . I need to take it over to my brother's to borrow his battery and lens to see if it works. He has a Nikon D70s.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Apr 2022)

Today's task, should I accept it, is to attach two.. Yes, 2.. flower basket thingies to the back wall of the house.


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2022)

Seller who's sent the wrong wheel wants it back. Presumably he'll re-list both and hope they sell for more.


----------



## tyred (5 Apr 2022)

Another blustery walk this morning. Now sitting watching someone from It support use my computer remotely to try and fix a fault


----------



## Roseland triker (5 Apr 2022)

The council are digging up the road again


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> Seller who's sent the wrong wheel wants it back. Presumably he'll re-list both and hope they sell for more.


What about your money, does he want that as well?


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> What about your money, does he want that as well?


They're paying the return postage, at which point I'll get a refund. eBay holds the amount for both buyer and seller until it's returned.

It's easily done; sell several wheels and label two incorrectly. I've done it, but usually arrange for each buyer to send to each other. My guess is that they expected both to sell for a higher price, so are taking the chance a refund and re-list will work for them.

I've to post a pair of wheels I sold over the weekend at some point today, so shouldn't be an inconvenience.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2022)

I'm having a coffee before going out for a coffee. I didn't think this through properly.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2022)

Second cuppa went down well along with some peanut butter on toast 
One of our neighbors is having his ridge tiles lifted and re set as a couple of them got moved in the wind a few weeks ago.


----------



## KnittyNorah (5 Apr 2022)

I've got shingles. 
Just going out to pick up a prescription from the GP and take it to another pharmacy to be dispensed. When I phoned up to ask about organising delivery from the pharmacy associated with the GP, they (someone in the pharmacy) was EXTREMELY rude and told me it would take 48 hours to organise delivery, at a minimum. Staff in the GP practice were extremely indignant about this and will be 'dealing' with the matter, but in the meantime I need my meds so will let a more helpful pharmacy have my business not just now but in the future.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Apr 2022)

have a nice day


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Apr 2022)

You as well.


----------



## mybike (5 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oooooo...
> 
> I'll have to learn to weld.
> 
> ...


Or raise your cooking to new heights:


----------



## mybike (5 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Things could get a bit sticky...


There's no good resin to say that.


----------



## KnittyNorah (5 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I've got shingles.
> Just going out to pick up a prescription from the GP and take it to another pharmacy to be dispensed. When I phoned up to ask about organising delivery from the pharmacy associated with the GP, they (someone in the pharmacy) was EXTREMELY rude and told me it would take 48 hours to organise delivery, at a minimum. Staff in the GP practice were extremely indignant about this and will be 'dealing' with the matter, but in the meantime I need my meds so will let a more helpful pharmacy have my business not just now but in the future.


ETA the other pharmacy told me _not_ to go and pick up my prescription (even though it has been removed from the spine and printed for my collection), but to stay at home and rest; they will arrange it all from their end and have the meds with me this afternoon. They've just called me back and will be bringing them to me in an hour or so. I also spoke to the medicines co-ordinator at my GP; he is disgusted at the behaviour of the staff member from the pharmacy associated with them, is enquiring into it further and also told me how the staff at the other pharmacy impressed him when they called - professional, competent, compassionate and lovely in every way was how he described them. I could only agree with him.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> ETA the other pharmacy told me _not_ to go and pick up my prescription (even though it has been removed from the spine and printed for my collection), but to stay at home and rest; they will arrange it all from their end and have the meds with me this afternoon. They've just called me back and will be bringing them to me in an hour or so. I also spoke to the medicines co-ordinator at my GP; he is disgusted at the behaviour of the staff member from the pharmacy associated with them, is enquiring into it further and also told me how the staff at the other pharmacy impressed him when they called - professional, competent, compassionate and lovely in every way was how he described them. I could only agree with him.



A big well done to the second pharmacy, and my best wishes to you for a quick recovery.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2022)

Mild, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept like a log (waheyyyyyyy!) and then spent a good chunk of the morning rounding up all the crap that's accumulated for the tip in the last couple of years and shoved it all in the car. It's all been put in separate boxes - plastics, electricals, batteries, metal, bulky waste and four old bike tyres that I don't know which waste bin to put in yet. Disposal is on the agenda for after luncheon, as is that trip to Screwfix. And I also need to throw some fuel in the car.

Have put a jar of marmalade on top of my letterbox for the postie. Hope she enjoys it.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> On the city farm I worked at you could hear the rats running under the floorboards in the main building. We had an official rat catcher on the team, and occasionally I would be called on to burn a rat in the workshop furnace.
> 
> Once some of the kids met the rat catcher carrying a deceased rat for his cremation. My colleague ended up having to dig a grave and officiate at a funeral.



Any deceased rodents (or parts thereof) are unceremoniously dumped into the green wheelie bin.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Distilleries and maltings tend to have lots of rats. Sometimes they got caught in the conveyor and ended up in the grist mill. You heard a thump and a flat rat shot out into the mash tun. Added to the flavour.



That's gruesome and hilarious all at the same time. I can't stop giggling...


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> They're paying the return postage, at which point I'll get a refund. eBay holds the amount for both buyer and seller until it's returned.
> 
> It's easily done; sell several wheels and label two incorrectly. I've done it, but usually arrange for each buyer to send to each other. My guess is that they expected both to sell for a higher price, so are taking the chance a refund and re-list will work for them.
> 
> I've to post a pair of wheels I sold over the weekend at some point today, so shouldn't be an inconvenience.



I'm assuming you won't be bidding and will be looking elsewhere...


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2022)

Mend quickly @KnittyNorah - and glad your meds got sorted.

I'm lucky the quack we're registered at has a good dispensary. They don't even need to ask who the meds are for - I'm the only one who turns up on a bicycle. As soon as they see me, they put them on the ledge for collection LOL


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2022)

I have just trimmed my fingernails.

Anyways, time to hoof off downstairs for food. I has a hungry.


----------



## DCLane (5 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm assuming you won't be bidding and will be looking elsewhere...



I'll have a look if it's re-listed but paid my limit. Let's see what happens ...


----------



## KnittyNorah (5 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mend quickly @KnittyNorah - and glad your meds got sorted.
> 
> I'm lucky the quack we're registered at has a good dispensary. They don't even need to ask who the meds are for - I'm the only one who turns up on a bicycle. As soon as they see me, they put them on the ledge for collection LOL


I've never had a prescription from the dr for over ten years so the only experience I have with this pharmacy is collecting stuff for other people. 

I was flabbergasted when I phoned to ask how could I organise delivery and was told it takes a minimum of 48 hours! I never bothered looking into it before; all I know that unless you ask otherwise, the health centre has them as your nominated pharmacy as default. Well, it _is_ ridiculously convenient being about 3 metres away from the health centre so ... 

However, the fact that the ANP and the medicines co-ordinator were audibly shocked when I told them of this is revealing and I am certain that action will be taken. 
Perhaps - I hope! - this was a response given by a new and untrained/incompletely trained employee. Perhaps it is something that happens regularly and other patients just accept as a 'given'. Perhaps ... I don't know.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2022)

Lovely lunchon of a chicken & avocado sandwich on wholemeal bread, the last red orange, two Flavourking plums and two 

Letting that lot all tamp down a bit before I head off to wang stuff into the various hoppers at the tip.

Might have a gander at their bicycles while I'm there, but I'll just be kicking tyres


----------



## postman (5 Apr 2022)

I have filled in a pre op questionaire and on Saturday afternoon I go for a blood and covid test,this is further than I got last time,it's looking good for Monday.


----------



## postman (5 Apr 2022)

Extra mundane news,due to the window man coming in two weeks,one room has been emptied completely so it makes his job slightly easier.Two sets of blinds have been removed,because after Monday it's rest rest and more rest.I ain't lifting a finger for a week.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Apr 2022)

The bird feeder has been topped up with sunflower hearts and fat balls. The Goldfinches seem to know when it's fresh food as a herd of them arrive as soon as I hook the thingies back on and walk back up the garden! 

🐦 🐦 🐦


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Apr 2022)

I may go for a pint after work which is in eight minutes. 😁


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I may go for a pint after work which is in eight minutes. 😁



Did you?


----------



## rockyroller (5 Apr 2022)

almost thru my morning ... looking forward to getting outta here!


----------



## rockyroller (5 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just trimmed my fingernails.


did the same thing about an hour ago!


----------



## rockyroller (5 Apr 2022)

I have to report for jury duty in a cpl weeks. here's hoping, when I do the call-in, the nite before, they change their mind!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2022)

Back lawn trimmed with the mower.
Underneath the bird table cleaned . 
Tea starting to cook


----------



## oldwheels (5 Apr 2022)

Still raining. Went out to pharmacy and got my repeat prescription but one item was missing and not the fault of the pharmacy.
Phoned the surgery and they were most apologetic and a further prescription is on it's way.
Came home and found my neighbour delving in a BT pit [ he works for Openreach ] opposite the house so asked if I could borrow his nice new sack barrow to remove my old freezer when the new one arrives. He has to go to Craignure tomorrow so will check with courier there and bring the new one up if they have it and offered to take my old one up to the dump.
He loaned his strimmer to somebody who seems to have broken it so he can have my one meantime if he can get it started.
Lending stuff here is pretty common but I would expect the borrower to pay for repairs if they are at fault. Knowing who he loaned it to it may have been misused.


----------



## dave r (5 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Back lawn trimmed with the mower.
> Underneath the bird table cleaned .
> Tea starting to cook



Our lawns back and front got their first cut of the year today, the front one was long enough to need the strimmer on it


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Still raining. Went out to pharmacy and got my repeat prescription but one item was missing and not the fault of the pharmacy.
> Phoned the surgery and they were most apologetic and a further prescription is on it's way.
> Came home and found my neighbour delving in a BT pit [ he works for Openreach ] opposite the house so asked if I could borrow his nice new sack barrow to remove my old freezer when the new one arrives. He has to go to Craignure tomorrow so will check with courier there and bring the new one up if they have it and offered to take my old one up to the dump.
> He loaned his strimmer to somebody who seems to have broken it so he can have my one meantime if he can get it started.
> Lending stuff here is pretty common but I would expect the borrower to pay for repairs if they are at fault. Knowing who he loaned it to it may have been misused.


It really annoys me when people borrow stuff and don't look after it, or fail to return it without reminders! 
A neighbour once borrowed my plane (not ✈!) and ran the blade over a nail shank they'd failed to remove. I'd have been more forgiving if they'd apologised rather than just hoping I'd not notice!


----------



## oldwheels (5 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It really annoys me when people borrow stuff and don't look after it, or fail to return it without reminders!
> A neighbour once borrowed my plane (not ✈!) and ran the blade over a nail shank they'd failed to remove. I'd have been more forgiving if they'd apologised rather than just hoping I'd not notice!


I used to lend my Wayfarer dinghy to somebody for teaching learners. Once they broke the stern hatch cover leaving it unsafe as there would be no buoyancy if it overturned. They never told me and acted surprised that they could no longer borrow it. Spoiled my own next outing as I could not go till it was fixed.
Lending books is a definite no no.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2022)

Put £40 of fuel in the car. Chaos at the petrol station (Tesco) as there was no diesel. Then went to Screwfix for a few bits. They only had half my order, so have to go back tomorrow to pick up the rest. I do have rat traps though, so will set those later. Also went to the tip and got rid of a car load of assorted junk.

I also had a look at the bikes in the tip sales area. They've got LOADS of bikes, never seen that many there before. Most is cheap and / or knackered, but there's a few good bits to be had; a Scott Vengeance MTB, a new-ish Carrera Kraken, several vintage Raleigh roadies, one I suspect is a 531 frame (it's been painted with purple hammerite), a Mistral mixte and a couple of vintage-ish tandems requiring a bit of TLC, one a Dawes, one, I'm not sure.

There was also a Raleigh Ace junior roadie for sale, and I was all for buying it until I noticed that one of the fork legs looked like it'd come off a Pinarello Dogma... Bike stayed where it is, it's definitely had one heck of a front end whack at some point. Gutted, because it was red and all... 

Now sat here with a nice


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I have to report for jury duty in a cpl weeks. here's hoping, when I do the call-in, the nite before, they change their mind!



I recently discovered that Germany doesn't have jury service.

Apparently, judgements don't set precedent in law either, like they can in the US and the UK.

I also can't be deported to a non-EU country, which I haven't needed to invoke legally, but it may come in handy one day, you never know...


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Did you?


I did.


----------



## postman (5 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Back lawn trimmed with the mower.
> Underneath the bird table cleaned .
> Tea starting to cook


So you are having grass and birdseed quiche then.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Our lawns back and front got their first cut of the year today, the front one was long enough to need the strimmer on it



That was the second cut of the year



postman said:


> So you are having grass and birdseed quiche then.



We chicken and chips with some greenery so pretty close i suppose


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2022)

On train home, one person with hacking cough, one with cough. You should see the death stares


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> On train home, one person with hacking cough, one with cough. You should see the death stares



I got out the handwash and sploshed it everywhere on exit.  No wonder I bike to work. Been out for tea with a few others.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2022)

I went over to my brother's this evening with the Nikon camera to try it out . We fitted his battery and lens . I had put a SD card in from another camera to try it out . Things lit up and the LCD screen came to life . It didn't want to focus or take a picture . I tried my brother's D70 and that worked fine . I tried mine again and the flash went off but no picture . Err appeared ! We came to the conclusion that perhaps the the SD card needs formatting . I'll have to see if I can get a download for the camera .
At least the camera showed some signs of life !


----------



## tyred (5 Apr 2022)

I've run out of blackcurrant squash so I'm having orange instead.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Apr 2022)

got my 4th vax jab


----------



## rockyroller (5 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> On train home, one person with hacking cough, one with cough. You should see the death stares


anybody masked? 

we've got a woman in our office, picked up a chronic cough months ago & says she won't get a 2nd booster. says she's "past all that" hope that idea works out for her


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2022)

We were frying here tonight chez Casa Reynard...

A sort of tempura-style basa with triple-cooked chips and a side of baked beans. 

Worked about about £1.80 for the two of us. Thank you, yellow stickers. The fish was off the counter, not pre-packed, and have to say it's superb. Has to be, the girls vacuumed up their share of it...


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2022)

Now watching an auction on the 'bay that finishes in about 15 mins. Will wait for another 10 and then put a bid on.


----------



## Reynard (5 Apr 2022)

Didn't win... Turned out to be a last 30 second bun-fight that went above what I was prepared to spend.

Hey ho. A shame, because it's something I would have worn, but with the damage, I had to be realistic.


----------



## tyred (5 Apr 2022)

I think I will retire early tonight. 🥱


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I think I will retire early tonight. 🥱


Do, not think!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I've run out of blackcurrant squash so I'm having orange instead.


Variety is the squash of life.


----------



## fossyant (5 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> anybody masked?
> 
> we've got a woman in our office, picked up a chronic cough months ago & says she won't get a 2nd booster. says she's "past all that" hope that idea works out for her



This is UK, so I wasn't masked either. Don't use public transport often. Some masked, but I wouldn't have travelled if I was 'dodgy' - tested yesterday as I had a minor 'sniffle'. I'd have been cycling home if I hadn't been out for food with colleagues.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Apr 2022)

I have been looking up problems with Nikon cameras . The fact that the camera has been lying around without a lens could mean that some electrical contacts in the body which connect to the lens could be dirty .The fact that the SD card wasn't formatted could be another.
That gives me two areas to explore .
The auto focus on a Nikon compared to a Pentax is silent .


----------



## KnittyNorah (6 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's gruesome and hilarious all at the same time. I can't stop giggling...


A good few years ago, someone in Somerset assured me that good cider isn't possible without a few dead mice in each pressing ...


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> A good few years ago, someone in Somerset assured me that good cider isn't possible without a few dead mice in each pressing ...



Well, I'm teetotal, so I can't exactly go out and test that particular hypothesis. 

I'd much rather leave the rodenty things to Mesdames Poppy & Lexi...


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2022)

Anyways, tea drunked, scone ated, rat traps set. Ergo off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2022)

Morning all. 
I'm up {yawn} and it's ♻ Bin Day today.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Morning all.
> I'm up {yawn} and it's ♻ Bin Day today.


Early @PeteXXX ?
Sounds breazy outside and not sure if drizzling


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2022)

It's

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=sKU9oXbmJSk

Weather


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2022)

I was awake earlier thought about going for a ride but the wind put me of .
A bit of rain overnight by the look of it.
Time to start the getting up process I suppose.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Early @PeteXXX ?
> Sounds breazy outside and not sure if drizzling


It wasn't raining @04:30, but drizzled for an hour soon after that. Looking a bit brighter now 👍


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2022)

First cuppa went down in one 
Light grey sky with some blue patches
I have used a new shower gel today eau de teenage boy variety


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2022)

Morning .
There is a bit of hydro therapy going on outside . 


Rain!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2022)

According to my faceache memories this time 2 years ago we had runner bean plants in tray and about 4" tall this year they are still in the packet so need to get them started PDQ


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> According to my faceache memories this time 2 years ago we had runner bean plants in tray and about 4" tall this year they are still in the packet so need to get them started PDQ


And one year ago today, it was snowing 🌨


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2022)

Must be a first just been asked to turn down the central heating


----------



## DCLane (6 Apr 2022)

My Skagen watch needs a new strap 

Why is it that an entire Skagen watch costs the same price as a Skagen strap for the watch? 

[so yes, I've bought an entire watch for £35 just for a Skagen-only strap and I'll keep the old one as a spare]


----------



## tyred (6 Apr 2022)

I was drookit on this morning's walk 

Still pleased to see I can do the three miles in an hour now so getting faster. 

Now will be let loose on live systems this morning after three weeks of training. By this time next week I am sure that the customer complaint letters will be falling like confetti...


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> This is UK, so I wasn't masked either. Don't use public transport often. Some masked, but I wouldn't have travelled if I was 'dodgy' - tested yesterday as I had a minor 'sniffle'. I'd have been cycling home if I hadn't been out for food with colleagues.


Not "UK" as Scotland still has mandatory masks in public transport and shops.


----------



## DCLane (6 Apr 2022)

My prize £30k car gets delivered shortly. Or is that too 'exciting' for this thread and _really_ belongs here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/news-too-exciting-for-the-mundane-news-thread.173933/

So ... rephrased ... "I will shortly be replacing a red 4-wheeled box with a white 4-wheeled box".

And the current red 4-wheeled box goes to my 17yo who's had to do some 'adulting'; in the past 24 hours he's taken ownership of a car, taken out car insurance, (I've) taxed it AND he's signed for university accommodation. But he _did_ get a school award for the first time in almost 7 years of being there. Or rather it's taken him almost 7 years to get a proper award for being decent at school


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2022)

Not currently raining but showers and gales later forecast.
We have had 3 funerals in the past week. One an ex employee of mine and the next one somebody from Craignure I did not really know. Tomorrow a builder who was a well known local.
Given my recent consultants report of moderately severe aortic stenosis but get a scan and he will see me again next year I get rather mixed messages.


----------



## DCLane (6 Apr 2022)

I've TV people at the house  . The cats are confused.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've TV people at the house  . The cats are confused.



What, like teletubbies?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2022)

50 times or more


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> 50 times or more



If that's in one night I'd see a doctor.


----------



## postman (6 Apr 2022)

In a couple of weeks we get four of the largest Windows replaced.Now my problem is do I clean them before the team comes.I mean I do have my standards you know.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2022)

Today is a laundry day. One load washed and now in the dryer, and when that's done in 40 or so minutes, I'll take a basket of whites down with me.


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2022)

Bin day came and went on Monday, no collections. Still outside now. Was thinking covid, then realised "UU" had dug the 'HGV' access up to our estate, and the bin trucks can't get through the width restrictions on the only route in. Going to be like this for 3-4 weeks. Lovely and quiet, but I better fill the car with black bin bags and go to the tip.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Apr 2022)

carpooling w/ Wifey today


----------



## Illaveago (6 Apr 2022)

Plumbase isn't a word you want to Spoonerise !


----------



## DCLane (6 Apr 2022)

Car not arriving today. It's got a fault they found this morning which needs to be sorted before delivery. So ... I've done the media stuff but no car yet. Hopefully soon ...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2022)

Bin's have bin emptied. ♻ 
Dog's been walked. 🐶 
Batter for Toad in the Hole for dinner, this evening, has been made. 🐸


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> Car not arriving today. It's got a fault they found this morning which needs to be sorted before delivery. So ... I've done the media stuff but no car yet. Hopefully soon ...


Are they going to 'green screen' the car into the video of you taking 'delivery' ?


----------



## DCLane (6 Apr 2022)

@fossyant - not sure yet. It'll probably an additional shoot once delivery is done.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2022)

Quite rainy here.


----------



## tyred (6 Apr 2022)

I was expecting a letter this morning but the postman must have passed by now.


----------



## grumpydad (6 Apr 2022)

Unsurprisingly, we are having showers with intermittent heavy downpours and quite strong winds,


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2022)

grumpydad said:


> Unsurprisingly, we are having showers with intermittent heavy downpours and quite strong winds,


I'd say that the Atlantic Rain Delivery System is back in action.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2022)

Home made chicken and vegetable soup just cooking and smells fantastic


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd say that *the Atlantic Rain Delivery System* is back in action.



Or as we called it during my childhood: "Manchester".


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2022)

Mild, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. No rain as yet, but there is some heading this way apparently.

An iffy night's sleep. Have spent the morning just puttering around gently doing various. No action on the rat traps overnight. I've triggered them with a garden cane so that the cats don't get any ideas. Those all-metal traps sure as hell pack a bit of punch. 

I will swing by Jewson on my way out to pick up the rest of my Screwfix order and buy six feet of drainpipe. Then I can put the traps inside a cut section and leave them armed without danger to the furry madams.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Hebe (6 Apr 2022)

Two passport renewal applications done online, Each expired passport has to be sent to a different city, which is annoying.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Apr 2022)

I know it is all probably old news to you hip down with the latest thing crowd but I've discovered I can listen to a blues only radio station on my work laptop. It's fantastic!


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I know it is all probably old news to you hip down with the latest thing crowd but I've discovered I can listen to a blues only radio station on my work laptop. It's fantastic!



You're just showing off because you've finally bought a laptop.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2022)

Hebe said:


> Two passport renewal applications done online, Each expired passport has to be sent to a different city, which is annoying.



That reminds me, I need to get Tinybug's new UK passport.


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2022)

Tip run done. Guy stopping all vehicles and telling people that any small electrical items need to be in that particular container, not anywhere else like general rubbish.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> You're just showing off because you've finally bought a laptop.


My company have just supplied new laptop as it happens. 😁


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2022)

Oh, and garage door and surround painted during lunch break - just used an old tin of Satin White I found in the garage, and roller-ed it after I ran the sander over it. Looks much 'cleaner'. Does remind me I need some filler for the bottom of one side of the surround !


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2022)

Had a bacon sandwich for luncheon, along with a banana, a Lane Late orange and two 

It's absolutely belting it down outside.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Tip run done. Guy stopping all vehicles and telling people that any small electrical items need to be in that particular container, not anywhere else like general rubbish.


Everything is segregated here with separate containers and even a charity shop one.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That reminds me, I need to get Tinybug's new UK passport.


The old UK was better.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Everything is segregated here with separate containers and even a charity shop one.



Same here. There's a specific skip or hopper for every different type of waste you can think of, as well as some for the more unusual items like paints, weedkillers and used cooking oil. And if you're not sure where something goes, there's always a helpful bod to ask.

East Cambs has one of the best recycling rates in the country, and when you go to the tip, you can see why.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Apr 2022)

The Ecton tip.. Sorry, recycling centre, used to have a 'shop' for decent salvaged stuff. Bikes, aquariums, non-electrical goodies. 
Not any more, though. Everything dumped in segregated skips and areas. We'll organised and helpful, but sad to see perfectly usable stuff just crushed. 😔


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Same here. There's a specific skip or hopper for every different type of waste you can think of, as well as some for the more unusual items like paints, weedkillers and used cooking oil. And if you're not sure where something goes, there's always a helpful bod to ask.
> 
> East Cambs has one of the best recycling rates in the country, and when you go to the tip, you can see why.


I don't know how often they empty the paint one here but it is always stuffed full of old paint tins. Likewise the one for small domestic electrical stuff is always nearly full.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> The Ecton tip.. Sorry, recycling centre, used to have a 'shop' for decent salvaged stuff. Bikes, aquariums, non-electrical goodies.
> Not any more, though. Everything dumped in segregated skips and areas. We'll organised and helpful, but sad to see perfectly usable stuff just crushed. 😔


Our local tip was popularly know as "the spares department" in the past. The Oban one has as a shop and I got a reasonable Dawes Kingpin from there once.


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2022)

Should toddle off to Screwfix, but I feel bleurgh. Does anyone want a herd of tap-dancing heffalumps?


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2022)

Our tip the same, a 'hopper' for everything. TV/Monitors have their own bay, engine oil, building rubble, non-recyclable waste, binned waste. The only one I never use anymore is green waste - anything I can't compost goes in the 'green' bin. Most of the garden waste goes in the compost, and branches into my muncher for mulching.

Another good deed done, as I'd another small tin of paint left, I re-painted MIL's garage door surround and the 'storage cupboard door' - brush was still wet, and that's two tins of paint used up and out of my garage. Damn, knew I've missed something - my electrical/gas meter cover doors - thinks, hang on there may be enough left in the tin.... back in a minute.


----------



## fossyant (6 Apr 2022)

Jobbed jobbed. Just enough left over paint for both my utility meter boxes and those of next doors (their meter faces our front garden).


----------



## postman (6 Apr 2022)

Mundane news update I have a blood test tomorrow instead of Saturday.The phone has been ref hot today,Saturday appointment has been pushed back to 15-10 and it's covid test only,oh I am a busy bee.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Apr 2022)

couldn't sleep on my left side last night due to still recovering from AC Joint Sprain, couldn't sleep on right side, after about midnight, due to Covid booster kicking in. now feeling rather blah. may I go back to bed please?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Our local tip was popularly know as "the spares department" in the past. The Oban one has as a shop and I got a reasonable Dawes Kingpin from there once.



We have an arrangement with the local authority that all dumped bikes come to us.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Apr 2022)

some good news, got a nail in car tire fixed, for Wifey today. 3rd family car for this kind of fix, in last 7 days. are we done with that for now?


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2022)

Screwfix run done. Very friendly and efficient in there, I must say.  

Had a nice  a little while ago, with half a lovely carrot cake muffin thing from the Tesco ISB. I'll recommend them, they're


----------



## tyred (6 Apr 2022)

Is pretty stormy so I went for a walk rather than going out on the bike and got pelted with hailstones.

What has happened to the lovely spring weather?


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2022)

Went up to visit my wildlife pal at midday to find him rushing out as somebody had called from the mainland and asked him to see to a sheep in trouble.
He has just stopped by on his way home with a ewe and twin lambs in the back of his pickup which he hopes will live till tomorrow. Difficult birth and ewe very weak but if he can get it to feed it may produce milk for the lambs he hopes.
We used to have sheep in the field opposite the house and one neighbour used to go over and assist where necessary. Tourists would gather round to watch till sworn at.
I have a hopeful ploy of making an A4 copy of my Blue Badge and laminating this before mounting on a board which I leave on the hedge to discourage tourists pinching my parking space. Last year when the car was away for an MOT I noticed some having a laugh and saying that it had no legal standing and parked there anyway. Lovely people.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Apr 2022)

I was just doing a bit of floor cleaning when I accidentally leant on a packet of baby wipes. There must have been air trapped inside because it did a little baby fart!


----------



## Hebe (6 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I know it is all probably old news to you hip down with the latest thing crowd but I've discovered I can listen to a blues only radio station on my work laptop. It's fantastic!


I absolutely love Internet radio. Whenever Mr Hebe is away for work me and the girl find Abba stations to listen to 


Andy in Germany said:


> That reminds me, I need to get Tinybug's new UK passport.


I had a bit of a moment when I realised that she'll be old enough to get her own adult one when this one expires.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Apr 2022)

Cannot get the first sentence of this in but guess the date it appeared online.


----------



## tyred (6 Apr 2022)

Toast, Marmite and beans


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2022)

I walked down to a super market that begins with an M after tea for some groceries and got mugged by some yellow labelled croissant and other bakery items


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I walked down to a super market that begins with an M after tea for some groceries and got mugged by some yellow labelled croissant and other bakery items



Ah. You had a yellow sticker snaccident. I get those quite often...


----------



## Reynard (6 Apr 2022)

Homemade chicken satay*, plain rice and steamed veggies. 

* sauce made from scratch is on another planet to the bought stuff. Another one of those "takeaway favourites" that's a breeze to throw together at home.


----------



## postman (6 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> couldn't sleep on my left side last night due to still recovering from AC Joint Sprain, couldn't sleep on right side, after about midnight, due to Covid booster kicking in. now feeling rather blah. may I go back to bed please?


in London during the 1800 homeless used to pay a penny to sleep over ropes,if you had more you slept in a draw like bed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> in London during the 1800 homeless used to pay a penny to sleep over ropes,if you had more you slept in a draw like bed.


Penny sleeps and coffin beds


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> Is pretty stormy so I went for a walk rather than going out on the bike and got pelted with hailstones.
> 
> What has happened to the lovely spring weather?


We went over to BST*, what else did you expect!

*You're in Ireland, not Britain, so shouldn't be subject to BST.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2022)

Been having issues with messenger on the new laptop this evening... And FB is *VERY* slow on it too...

Frustrating.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2022)

Looks like a definite issue with Facebook - it's like a revolving door. One minute it won't load, then shut the tab, call up a new one and then it loads... Bonkers... 

At least I've cleared the cache and updated Chrome. Wasn't a browser issue I don't think, because was having problems in Edge as well.

Anyways, time for one last  before bed.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Apr 2022)




----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2022)

Grey sky with some blue
Very breazy 
Cat is requesting his breakfast


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2022)

Tea is brewing
Hope this wind stops for the weekend
Black bin is kerbside


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2022)

I filled my car with petroleum spirit this morning. Very busy at the pumps even at 06:00!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2022)

When I sliced a banana onto my cornflakes, the last slice stayed on its end while the rest layed flat!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> When I sliced a banana onto my cornflakes, the last slice stayed on its end while the rest layed flat!


I am going to try and make a banana loaf this weekend if i get chance whilst working


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
I think i turned the heating down too much as i walked downstairs my glasses steamed up 
Still blowing well


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I am going to try and make a banana loaf this weekend if i get chance whilst working


Make sure you use mushy, almost black, bananas.. 
👍


----------



## tyred (7 Apr 2022)

I managed to fit my walk in between the showers this morning 

Very stormy though.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2022)

I'm updating Linux on my laptop while MrsPete does some ironing.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2022)

Morning.
Not sure what the weather is doing this morning as the clouds are flying by so fast . Not sure if the archery test thingy is going to go ahead this afternoon due to the conditions . It was being done through the men's shed .
In other news ! I was surprised yesterday afternoon to discover that the filling in my front tooth had fallen out !  I hadn't noticed it coming out . My tongue suddenly found a gap !  They shouldn't have gone mad cleaning it last week . I had my teeth cleaned , it was added on to my other filling being done the same day . I don't like the new teeth cleaning process . It feels like a wire wheel on the end of a drill . After the cleaning my tongue could feel an edge to the back of my front filling . I suspect that that weakened the bond .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2022)

In other news ! The cheap camera that I bought has given me a bit of an adventure !
I took it over to my brother's to borrow his lens and battery . He has a Nikon D70s so the bits fit . The first time it was switched on things lit up . It complained that there wasn't a SD card in there. It managed to go through the motions but didn't record a picture. An Err appeared and so spoilt fun for the day .
I looked on the net and peeps reckon that the contacts between the lens and body could be at fault . Gave them a bit of a clean . I also discovered that the SD card needed formatting . It is ages since I have had to start with a new to me camera . 
I went over again to try out the new ideas . Switched on ! Went through the menu and found formatting and sort of did it ! It didn't want to. The metering system seems to work as I could see figures in the viewfinder and top display . I tried pressing the shutter which seemed stiff . It eventually went clunk and then complained !
I discovered last night that the mirror has stuck up ! It will go down if I move it but it snaps back when I let go . Seems like there is a jam in the mechanism . Perhaps it is why the camera was given away ?


----------



## postman (7 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I managed to fit my walk in between the showers this morning


Just how big is your bathroom.


----------



## postman (7 Apr 2022)

I am up early,I have to catch the first bus I can use my pass on pre up blood test this morning I hope they don't want an armful.You have to be a certain age to understand that one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2022)

Arrived at work; chaos as usual. Plan has changed five times since yesterday and likely to change again.

Still, I'm getting paid for it.

About to do an inventory of the bike workshop...


----------



## oldwheels (7 Apr 2022)

Dry but very windy with some snow visible on the high tops. Cold at 2C outside.
Neighbour has put a bin out but looking at the council timetable it does not seem to make sense. They publish a timetable but make it as difficult as possible to understand. I need to go and have a look at what they have put out and then get my own one out. It looks like glass bin day but he has put out recycling I think.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Apr 2022)

Having newly discovered I can get specialist radio stations on my work computer I can not recommend Aardvark blues FM enough! Nothing but blues of the highest quality, no annoying chatter other than 60 seconds of ads once an hour. I am in my music element in the office! 😁


----------



## mybike (7 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I was expecting a letter this morning but the postman must have passed by now.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2022)

I've been pondering the problem with my camera . I think that there must be a gear train which has jammed and needs to complete it's cycle before the mirror will return , a bit like how video recorders worked .


----------



## mybike (7 Apr 2022)

Cassie has a ball in her mouth and another she is kicking on the floor,


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Cassie has a ball in her mouth and another she is kicking on the floor,


Really hoping Cassie is a pet and not a family member.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Apr 2022)

new morning, new ice pack


----------



## rockyroller (7 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> I am up early,I have to catch the first bus I can use my pass on pre up blood test this morning I hope they don't want an armful.You have to be a certain age to understand that one.


best of luck to you. have a glass of water when you get there?


----------



## mybike (7 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've been pondering the problem with my camera . I think that there must be a gear train which has jammed and needs to complete it's cycle before the mirror will return , a bit like how video recorders worked .



A latch to hold the mirror down & a mechanism to move it down? If the latch isn't holding it will flip up.


----------



## mybike (7 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Really hoping Cassie is a pet and not a family member.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2022)

Back from a very windy walk on The Washlands. Breeze gusting to 50mph, apparently.
My hat nearly blew off!!


----------



## tyred (7 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Back from a very windy walk on The Washlands. Breeze gusting to 50mph, apparently.
> My hat nearly blew off!!


You need to stick your hat down


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2022)

Bright and blowy here chez Casa Reynard, with the odd shower rattling through.

Slept well and have spent the morning writing. Have also been thinking about the rat trap problem, and have decided not to buy a length of drainpipe to put them in. Instead, will buy four large tupperwares and cut an access hole in one end. That way the traps are away from the cats, they can stay triggered all the time and I can see the status of trap and bait.

I have been perusing the 'bay for a watch. I have a lovely mechanical ladies Omega DeVille that is far too nice to be an everyday wearer (even if it only cost me 50p on a jumble sale!), and the Seiko that I treated myself to back in 1994 for finishing my Foundation of Engineering course has started to eat batteries. I am looking at getting an automatic instead, doesn't matter if it's a bit battered as long as a) it works and b) it has a metal bracelet.

Soon, it will be time for luncheon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Arrived at work; chaos as usual. Plan has changed five times since yesterday and likely to change again.



It did.


----------



## DCLane (7 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It did.


On days like that I simply find things I _can_ do, then wait until the plans get sorted out rather than stressing about things I can't do.

Oh, and my broken prize car is apparently fixed. Just sorting out delivery now ... and more filming.

Having to ask my 17yo if I could borrow what is now my ex-car was odd yesterday evening


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Apr 2022)

Half the chocolate fell out of my pain au chocolat onto the floor earlier. I had a pain sans chocolat


----------



## DCLane (7 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Half the chocolate fell out of my pain au chocolat onto the floor earlier. I had a pain sans chocolat


5-second rule?


----------



## Speicher (7 Apr 2022)

My neighbours had a trampoline in their back garden. It decided it would prefer to be in the front garden .......... of the house opposite. One smashed to smithereens rear windscreen and another car damaged.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> My neighbours had a trampoline in their back garden. It decided it would prefer to be in the front garden .......... of the house opposite. One smashed to smithereens rear windscreen and another car damaged.


Yes it's a bit frisky out there. Abandoned trip to Anglesey this morning with the bike, tomorrow looks more benign.


----------



## postman (7 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> best of luck to you. have a glass of water when you get there?


I wish I had seen your post before I left.Because I have had a funny turn.Ok I got a full check up,weoght,height,blood pressure,ecg and finally three tubes of blood.I then left straight away.I walked through to a Costa one latte and on the bus an aero peppermint choc bar.I then called in to a shop for some face cloths,I have been given a special body wash to use each day before the operation.So I am waiting then it happened,I felt faint,it was like pressure dropped I felt sick and thought I was going down and out I knelt down,a member of staff saw me got me a stool and a bottle of water,five mins or more everytime I tried to lift my head it spun and I felt sick and dizzy.Finally I left but it's all up hill,and twice I stopped and rested against a garden wall,I am still not right two hours l later I feel light headed,my next task is a shower using the body wash,it's going to be interesting.I don't feel in the grove at all.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2022)

Lovely luncheon. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with ham & mustard, one with Camembert, plus a banana, an orange, a flavourking plum and two


----------



## mybike (7 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> 5-second rule?



Chocolate that has fallen on the floor is fine, unless the dog gets there first.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Apr 2022)

I've got the rest of the afternoon off.


----------



## mybike (7 Apr 2022)

Were supposed to have new lounge furniture delivered today, so old pu outside for collection. When it arrived, they couldn't get it thought the door!

So, one, slightly damp, settee brought back in!

Mrs is rather upset.

Anyone know how much it costs to have a double glazed window removed/replaced?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Apr 2022)

I'm just back from a windy walk in the weald. As I was coming back, my car's tyre pressure warning came on. When I got home, I got the track pump out of the back of the car and gave the tyre a little boost. The non-resident, non-disabled bloke who always parks in the residents'-only disabled parking space turned up and asked me about whether I had a puncture. Apparently, he's had 3 since since he allocated himself the parking space. From this I gather one of our residents is letting his tyres down. I wonder how long it will be before he starts parking somewhere else.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Were supposed to have new lounge furniture delivered today, so old pu outside for collection. When it arrived, they couldn't get it thought the door!
> 
> So, one, slightly damp, settee brought back in!
> 
> ...



Oooops.

This is precisely why measuring before buying is usually a wise thing to do.


----------



## mybike (7 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oooops.
> 
> This is precisely why measuring before buying is usually a wise thing to do.


We thought we had.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> We thought we had.



Ooops.

Frustrating.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2022)

It is raining horizontally. 

There is also a fen blow mixed up with that.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Make sure you use mushy, almost black, bananas..
> 👍


They are getting there


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Were supposed to have new lounge furniture delivered today, so old pu outside for collection. When it arrived, they couldn't get it thought the door!
> 
> So, one, slightly damp, settee brought back in!
> 
> ...


I used to deliver furniture, including settees, and it was very rare that they wouldn't fit though a door one way or another.


----------



## postman (7 Apr 2022)

Ok one and all,lunch has put the zest back in,also the shower and special body wash has invigorated me,maybe I should have found a cafe in the hospital and had proper food and orange juice,tips on the www say things like that,as a blood donor for many years it was test tea and biscuits before leaving,I will know next time I will go prepared.


----------



## DCLane (7 Apr 2022)

@deptfordmarmoset - we had that; someone was using resident's parking to hide their car whilst they visited their bit-on-the-side nearby so they weren't caught.

Only the locals knew him and his wife. Who wasn't aware of the 25 years-younger bit-on-the-side. They soon let him know by a) letting all his tyres down and b) telling his wife where to find him and his car at the same time.


----------



## DCLane (7 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> Ok one and all,lunch has put the zest back in,also the shower and special body wash has invigorated me,maybe I should have found a cafe in the hospital and had proper food and orange juice,tips on the www say things like that,as a blood donor for many years it was test tea and biscuits before leaving,I will know next time I will go prepared.



@postman - that'd be a sensible idea.


----------



## postman (7 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> @postman - that'd be a sensible idea.


That will be a first me sensible,I am the one that thought a garden fire needed some help as it looked weak,I poured in a small tin of nitromores I remember a grey sort of mushroom cloud enveloped me,could not breath and finally throwing myself backwards away from the fire and laid gasping,sensible that will be good.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Were supposed to have new lounge furniture delivered today, so old pu outside for collection. When it arrived, they couldn't get it thought the door!
> 
> So, one, slightly damp, settee brought back in!
> 
> ...


We had to have it done years ago. At the time we paid someone who used to fit windows £100. It must have gone up some since then .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I used to deliver furniture, including settees, and it was very rare that they wouldn't fit though a door one way or another.


We had to have our window taken out to allow our new sofa to fit in our house . When we moved house I undid the back and cut through the back supports to allow the sofa to be folded to allow it to fit through the doors . Once it fitted into this house I put it back together with bracing plates.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2022)

PayPal limited my account pending closure, I appealed their decision, providing no additional info other than asking why they were doing it. Account now restored. What fun this afternoon.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Apr 2022)

The Men's Shed that I go to organised an archery trial event this afternoon . It was fun although it was freezing and hailed at one point. We retreated to a shelter to let it pass, there was also some thunder about . We all had a good laugh especially as our aim got worse!  
I was really cold when I got back home . I cycled there as it was only just over a mile away .


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2022)

Black bin has been emptied and returned to its original location.
Rain and blue skies with some breazy times . 
Trying to decide if I am going to see a Ridgeback on Saturday or not.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> I wish I had seen your post before I left.Because I have had a funny turn.Ok I got a full check up,weoght,height,blood pressure,ecg and finally three tubes of blood.I then left straight away.I walked through to a Costa one latte and on the bus an aero peppermint choc bar.I then called in to a shop for some face cloths,I have been given a special body wash to use each day before the operation.So I am waiting then it happened,I felt faint,it was like pressure dropped I felt sick and thought I was going down and out I knelt down,a member of staff saw me got me a stool and a bottle of water,five mins or more everytime I tried to lift my head it spun and I felt sick and dizzy.Finally I left but it's all up hill,and twice I stopped and rested against a garden wall,I am still not right two hours l later I feel light headed,my next task is a shower using the body wash,it's going to be interesting.I don't feel in the grove at all.


feeling any better now?


----------



## rockyroller (7 Apr 2022)

fully recovered from my Moderna booster #2 aka 4th shot. it always kicks my butt. raring to go! bring it baby!


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2022)

I have a  and a hot water bottle.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Apr 2022)

Still dry but very cold.
Got my VED demand, £155 but I wonder how much it will be when I get round to paying. I use the local PO on the “ use it or lose it “ basis and the form still tells me I need to produce an MOT certificate. Not been needed for years now.
Son is back from Aberdeen finalising the flat renovation. Very fancy and not as expensive as I had 
feared. On Tuesday it apparently snowed heavily all day but by the time they came home on Wednesday it was ok. Raining by the time they got to Comrie.
Just been interrupted by a knock on my door. Wrong house. Those in doubt always seem to head for my door.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## DCLane (7 Apr 2022)

'Prize' car is now being delivered next Thursday. Probably with more filming. I need to remember to wear the same shirt


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> 'Prize' car is now being delivered next Thursday. Probably with more filming. I need to remember to wear the same shirt



You have more than 1 shirt ??


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2022)

Treated myself to 14 miles tonight all good apart from what felt like 9 miles into a headwind


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2022)

Lovely supper of satay chicken, egg fried rice and stir-fried vegetables (peppers, courgettes, mushrooms & green beans). 

The world is a good place right now.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I filled my car with petroleum spirit this morning. Very busy at the pumps even at 06:00!


The blockade of the fuel companies by some environmental group or other earlier has put the delivery schedules back causing a bit of a shortage round here - perhaps another bit of pointless panic buying.

My vehicle tax reminder for the end of the month was delivered today and it seems to be the only one of my bills that hasn't increased this month.


----------



## Hebe (7 Apr 2022)

Darkroom tomorrow with my newly organised negatives.

There’s a slow puncture on the back wheel of my Vita. Darn.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2022)

That's the last roll of Fizzers from the pack of 100 purchased a few months ago finished. Must rtesist opening the box of Giant Love Hearts and have a hot chocolate & a biscuit instead.


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> When I sliced a banana onto my cornflakes, the last slice stayed on its end while the rest layed flat!


You're going to have decisions to make, based on two sides of the same story.


----------



## Reynard (7 Apr 2022)

Time to stick a match to the heating.


----------



## tyred (7 Apr 2022)

Had a nice 25 miles on the Brompton. Cold, a bit breezy but dry. 

A spoke has snapped in the back wheel so I suspect my bike is dropping subtle hints that I need to diet


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> fully recovered from my Moderna booster #2 aka 4th shot.* it always kicks my butt.* raring to go! bring it baby!


They give via needle and syringe over here, are you sure you got the right thing?


----------



## tyred (7 Apr 2022)

I'm getting ready for bed😴


----------



## classic33 (7 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm getting ready for bed😴
> 
> View attachment 639007


Sithi

And when the clock strikes midnight, be ready.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> In other news ! The cheap camera that I bought has given me a bit of an adventure !
> I took it over to my brother's to borrow his lens and battery . He has a Nikon D70s so the bits fit . The first time it was switched on things lit up . It complained that there wasn't a SD card in there. It managed to go through the motions but didn't record a picture. An Err appeared and so spoilt fun for the day .
> I looked on the net and peeps reckon that the contacts between the lens and body could be at fault . Gave them a bit of a clean . I also discovered that the SD card needed formatting . It is ages since I have had to start with a new to me camera .
> I went over again to try out the new ideas . Switched on ! Went through the menu and found formatting and sort of did it ! It didn't want to. The metering system seems to work as I could see figures in the viewfinder and top display . I tried pressing the shutter which seemed stiff . It eventually went clunk and then complained !
> I discovered last night that the mirror has stuck up ! It will go down if I move it but it snaps back when I let go . Seems like there is a jam in the mechanism . Perhaps it is why the camera was given away ?


Maybe this, on DPReview forums back when
https://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/1019300
Also, try mirror lock-up.
I do not think this camera has a shutter counter, but there is an online thing you can post a picture to and it will tell you what the shutter count is. D 70s have shutter issues, probably even more so with age. So many older DSLRs out there, some place like MPB or the like may have a newer one for cheap. I bought a Sony A350 and two lenses this winter for less than $150 USD.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Chocolate that has fallen on the floor is fine, unless the dog gets there first.


Best to not let the dog get there first, chocolate is harmful to them.
https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/chocolate-poisoning-in-dogs


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Apr 2022)

Pizza Margherita for lunch tomorrow.
Lasagna tonight.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

Gone cross-eyed looking at watch listings on the 'bay this evening. Not much choice when it comes to ladies' automatics that come under budget. There's the Gradus, a Citizen and a rather tatty Seiko...


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

Anyways, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2022)

I'm up.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2022)

I'm awake
Looks dry outside
Feel the need for a visit to the loo so must go


----------



## tyred (8 Apr 2022)

Looking like it's going to be a nice sunny morning. Time for my walk.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2022)

First cuppa went down well
if i had been awake pre 6am i would have gone for some miles as it looks ideal weather .
Made the toilet dash in time 
For the last few nights i have been sleeping in the spare room as swmbo is under the weather and using a 12 tog duvet and i have been feeling chilly during the night the duvet on our bed is only 4.5 tog and always feel warm enough no matter what , hopefully swmbo will be feeling well enough soon so i can get back in to our bed .


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2022)

Oh just in case you hadn't realised it's Friday


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2022)

It's quite chilly outside ❄


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2022)

Morning .
It is grey here, but at least it's not cold and windy.
I almost forgot to put all of our bins out .
There was a Men's Shed adventure / experience day yesterday . We don't do much on Tuesdays so someone had arranged some events that we could sign up for . Yesterday's was archery! I didn't know if it would take place yesterday afternoon as it was cold and windy .
I cycled along to where it was being held assuming it was cancelled . It wasn't! I met another shed man at the gate and followed him to the field where it was taking place . I think 8 or 9 of us turned up. We all had fun despite being hailed on and getting really cold .


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Maybe this, on DPReview forums back when
> https://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/1019300
> Also, try mirror lock-up.
> I do not think this camera has a shutter counter, but there is an online thing you can post a picture to and it will tell you what the shutter count is. D 70s have shutter issues, probably even more so with age. So many older DSLRs out there, some place like MPB or the like may have a newer one for cheap. I bought a Sony A350 and two lenses this winter for less than $150 USD.


I found a good thread on Flicker . It does seem that the number of shots taken has an impact on reliability, mainly the shutter release. One of the posters described how the mechanism has very little lubrication which dries up which can then exert drag causing issues and malfunction .


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oooops.
> 
> This is precisely why measuring before buying is usually a wise thing to do.


It's not one of the things you generally think about at the time . It wasn't when we bought ours ! We chose it at the time because it was comfortable to lie on. Our daughter who was living with us at the time was ill and would spend most of the day lying on it .
The sofa wasn't from the same suite but looked very similar in style and colour . The other sofa which was part of the suite was constructed from 2 bucket style seats and so had hard places where the 2 pieces joined and were comfortable when lying down . 
We were asked if we had any issues with furniture going through doors before but didn't realize just how big it was . We discovered when it arrived !


----------



## pawl (8 Apr 2022)

Cadent have just turned the gas off for the day .All the gas pipes are being replaced.Roads around us have big holes Been like it for a week u


----------



## tyred (8 Apr 2022)

I got that wrong!

As soon as I went outside it all started to cloud over and started to snow pretty heavily...


----------



## Illaveago (8 Apr 2022)

Help! 

We've been invaded by a not one year old ! 


He is playing with a saucepan and wooden spoon .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Apr 2022)

Bought a Bluetooth speaker that claimed 12 hours play time. It’s currently up to almost 19 hours playing and still going. Nice when something actually exceeds what was advertised. I guess 12 hours is at full volume, and I don’t need full volume for my use case.


----------



## tyred (8 Apr 2022)

It seems that I will have to go back to work in the office from next week


----------



## oldwheels (8 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The blockade of the fuel companies by some environmental group or other earlier has put the delivery schedules back causing a bit of a shortage round here - perhaps another bit of pointless panic buying.
> 
> My vehicle tax reminder for the end of the month was delivered today and it seems to be the only one of my bills that hasn't increased this month.


By the time you get round to pay the VED it will have gone up by probably £10.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I'm awake
> Looks dry outside
> Feel the need for a visit to the loo so must go


Outside loo?


----------



## oldwheels (8 Apr 2022)

Dry and sunny but still a bitterly cold N wind. 
Need to get out and get my runner beans in and some other garden sorting done.
Just been out to get some eye ointment but it has not yet arrived. Fortunately I always have a good stock in reserve.
When I was out went and filled up the car tank. 180.9p for diesel and paid the VED which was as predicted up by £10 from what the form said.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I got that wrong!
> 
> As soon as I went outside it all started to cloud over and started to snow pretty heavily...


looks like a tricky road to bike on, eh?


----------



## rockyroller (8 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> It seems that I will have to go back to work in the office from next week


oh too bad. but don't fret lots of us have been doing it for a long time. you can do it. do you have any special circumstances?


----------



## rockyroller (8 Apr 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Bought a Bluetooth speaker that claimed 12 hours play time. It’s currently up to almost 19 hours playing and still going. Nice when something actually exceeds what was advertised. I guess 12 hours is at full volume, and I don’t need full volume for my use case.


wow, I'm not even awake for 19 hrs a day


----------



## rockyroller (8 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Help!
> We've been invaded by a not one year old !
> He is playing with a saucepan and wooden spoon .


our Mother would threaten us w a wooden spoon, when we were misbehaving kids


----------



## rockyroller (8 Apr 2022)

quite rainy out and the cat is somewhere out there


----------



## postman (8 Apr 2022)

After more food yesterday all is well,if I they take blood again I will ask if I can sit for twenty mins or go find a hospital cafe,thanks all for caring,other news this morning our son who got his Masters with Distinction graduation last week,has got a new job,only had the interview Wednesday got an early morning communication today.He is going to be working for The Open University in Manchester, home and in an office not sure what it does,but we are so happy,Mrs P actually punched the air this morning when she found out


----------



## tyred (8 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> looks like a tricky road to bike on, eh?


Not really. You just need practical tyres.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Apr 2022)

splurged & picked up a cpl tiny Lynwood Gold Forsythias. put them up in back by the woods so they can do whatever they want


----------



## tyred (8 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oh too bad. but don't fret lots of us have been doing it for a long time. you can do it. do you have any special circumstances?


I love peace and quiet and don't want to listen to noisy work colleagues!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2022)

I think I've been given the wrong weather. Northerly winds are nearly always dry but they've forecast showers from lunch until midnight. A north-westerly and I'd accept it with a splash and a grumble. I'm going to go about my early afternoon business as though it's just grey and dry.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

Mild and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but there are hefty showers forecast for the afternoon. I need to go and pick up mum's prescription from the quack, but I bet if I go by bike I'll be rained on, and if I go by car it will stay dry...

Anyways, I slept really well. That was, until Madam Lexi gifted me with a rather large, headless... RAT

After all the money I go and spend on traps...  I guess she's earned her lunchtime slice of ham. 

Nearly time for luncheon.


----------



## postman (8 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mild and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but there are hefty showers forecast for the afternoon. I need to go and pick up mum's prescription from the quack, but I bet if I go by bike I'll be rained on, and if I go by car it will stay dry...
> 
> Anyways, I slept really well. That was, until Madam Lexi gifted me with a rather large, headless... RAT
> 
> ...


I hope it's not rat a too ee


----------



## pawl (8 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Dry and sunny but still a bitterly cold N wind.
> Need to get out and get my runner beans in and some other garden sorting done.
> Just been out to get some eye ointment but it has not yet arrived. Fortunately I always have a good stock in reserve.
> When I was out went and filled up the car tank. 180.9p for diesel and paid the VED which was as predicted up by £10 from what the form said.


I’m sure you will Watch out for late frosts .Several years ago I lost a whole row of beans to frost. I will keep mine in the cold frame till May


----------



## pawl (8 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> splurged & picked up a cpl tiny Lynwood Gold Forsythias. put them up in back by the woods so they can do whatever they want
> View attachment 639021
> 
> View attachment 639022





That look’s really 👍


----------



## KnittyNorah (8 Apr 2022)

Sunny and pleasant here, just been out for the first time in five days to the local co-op for bread, milk and butter. Prices are !!!!! compared to my usual shopping at Lidl or Aldi; if I were unable to shop elsewhere long-term my diet would be much more boring. My horrible velour 'leisure wear' which was a gift a couple of years ago, is proving invaluable as the trousers are very soft and I can hardly feel them on the shingles rash.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2022)

Nice 3¼ mile walk, today. I found an extensive badger sett in some woods near Moulton!


----------



## Threevok (8 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Nice 3¼ mile walk, today. I found an extensive badger sett in some woods near Moulton!



I've never seen and extensive badger before. Are they more persuasive that normal badgers ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I love peace and quiet and don't want to listen to noisy work colleagues!



When Covid lockdowns began the extroverts howled about being expected to live like introverts for a while.

Now it's over this has not, alas, caused any reflection on the way that in "normal" life introverts are expected to act like extroverts...


----------



## DCLane (8 Apr 2022)

@tyred - I can see the roads in Donegal haven't improved since I was last there 

@Reynard - now all you've got to do is find the head


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

Lovely luncheon. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with ham & mustard, one with Camembert, plus a banana, an orange and the obligatory two


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> @tyred - I can see the roads in Donegal haven't improved since I was last there
> 
> @Reynard - now all you've got to do is find the head



It was by the front door, next to the doormat.

That's how I know who has bumped something off. Lexi removes the head, Poppy doesn't.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> I hope it's not rat a too ee



I just **LOVE** that film.


----------



## tyred (8 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> When Covid lockdowns began the extroverts howled about being expected to live like introverts for a while.
> 
> Now it's over this has not, alas, caused any reflection on the way in "normal" life introverts are expected to act like extroverts...


I've often thought about this. I'm not sure that I want to go back to normal. I had come to enjoy the peace, quiet and solitude and and have actually felt happier and more at peace than ever before. No it is all ending and normality is returning and I don't like it! 

Hopefully the work in the office thing will only be temporary or part time.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

I'm much the same @tyred and @Andy in Germany


----------



## oldwheels (8 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> I’m sure you will Watch out for late frosts .Several years ago I lost a whole row of beans to frost. I will keep mine in the cold frame till May


Forecast is cold tonight and then getting warmer. Since it is only beans going in they should be ok as will take a while to appear.
I used to have everything out by early may in the past as we went to Shetland for most of May and June. Jungle when we got back home.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> I've never seen and extensive badger before. Are they more persuasive that normal badgers ?


Much more!! Dangerous, too! 👄


----------



## pawl (8 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Forecast is cold tonight and then getting warmer. Since it is only beans going in they should be ok as will take a while to appear.
> I used to have everything out by early may in the past as we went to Shetland for most of May and June. Jungle when we got back home.





Sorry I thought you were planting out Runner Bean plants


----------



## tyred (8 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> @tyred - I can see the roads in Donegal haven't improved since I was last there


I'll have you know that that road was just recently re-surfaced in 1963...


----------



## DCLane (8 Apr 2022)

@oldwheels - I could do without the rain.

Our weekend plans have changed; Saturday it's back to Hull for a repeat of an E123 race (hopefully I'm not needed to make up the numbers) and then the 100 mile GHS '100 (miles) in 8 (hours)' ride on Sunday. In our case the 100 means Dewsbury-Pocklington-Dewsbury, starting at 9am and returning by 5pm to get the certificate with proceeds funding their youth TT series.


----------



## mybike (8 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Best to not let the dog get there first, chocolate is harmful to them.
> https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/chocolate-poisoning-in-dogs


So we're told*, but you still need to beat them.

*My grandparents dog showed no evidence of it being detrimental and our previous dog once ate a whole Easter egg & sadly survived unscathed, even by the curses.


----------



## mybike (8 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Gone cross-eyed looking at watch listings on the 'bay this evening. Not much choice when it comes to ladies' automatics that come under budget. There's the Gradus, a Citizen and a rather tatty Seiko...


Charity shops sometimes have decent watches for sale.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Charity shops sometimes have decent watches for sale.



At the prices they ask in charity shops around here, you may as well go and buy a new one from a jeweller...


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> At the prices they ask in charity shops around here, you may as well go and buy a new one from a jeweller...



A shame you aren't closer...


----------



## mybike (8 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Dry and sunny but still a bitterly cold N wind.
> Need to get out and get my runner beans in and some other garden sorting done.
> Just been out to get some eye ointment but it has not yet arrived. Fortunately I always have a good stock in reserve.
> When I was out went and filled up the car tank. 180.9p for diesel and paid the VED which was as predicted up by £10 from what the form said.


Didn't it go up at the beginning of the month?


----------



## postman (8 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I just **LOVE** that film.


I got the chance to be a dad a second time,after making a total mess of my first marriage.I was 46 when we had Dan,and 48 when we had Charlotte so I got to see all the best films and cartoons in the cinema like Toy Story Harry Potter and so on it was brilliant.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A shame you aren't closer...



Time to build a long-range trebuchet? 

Hey ho, that's life. The consequence of living in a relatively tourist-y area (cathedral, Oliver Cromwell connection, major nature reserve) I'm afraid. On the flip side, the charity shops in Cambridge are even worse, so...

For the most part, the days of good charity shop bargains are long gone.


----------



## postman (8 Apr 2022)

We have had a lovely spell of warm sunshine 🌞 so Me and Mrs P have weeded the back garden together ❤.Tomorrow I have another pre op appointment so I cannot do the spare land,anyway it could be too much for me,and I am now so close to operation back cycling.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> I got the chance to be a dad a second time,after making a total mess of my first marriage.I was 46 when we had Dan,and 48 when we had Charlotte so I got to see all the best films and cartoons in the cinema like Toy Story Harry Potter and so on it was brilliant.



I'm not a film person, but i just love animated stuff like Toy Story, The Incredibles, Sunny with a chance of Meatballs, Flushed Away etc. And I do like the Potterverse - films, books, fanfic etc.


----------



## pawl (8 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Cadent have just turned the gas off for the day .All the gas pipes are being replaced.Roads around us have big holes Been like it for a week u




Update gas is back on Wahoo I can boil my beetroot6🤣


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

I need to toddle off and pick up mum's prescription. Hope they've got it right this time...


----------



## mybike (8 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A shame you aren't closer...


Maybe her opinion is different.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time to build a long-range trebuchet?
> 
> Hey ho, that's life. The consequence of living in a relatively tourist-y area (cathedral, Oliver Cromwell connection, major nature reserve) I'm afraid. On the flip side, the charity shops in Cambridge are even worse, so...
> 
> For the most part, the days of good charity shop bargains are long gone.


I can highly recommend Emmaus charity shops if you ever come across one.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2022)

It's the weekend
Poop scooping done


----------



## oldwheels (8 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Didn't it go up at the beginning of the month?


It always goes up after the budget but C & E used to have a sealed envelope before the budget which they could not open until after the event. The forms currently being used by DVLA are years out of date and ask for things no longer needed and the cost of renewal on the form is obviously printed well before the budget.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I love peace and quiet and don't want to listen to noisy work colleagues!


oh interesting. I'm the opposite. being alone makes me crazy. I love the watercooler chit-chat & commiserating camaraderie


----------



## oldwheels (8 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> At the prices they ask in charity shops around here, you may as well go and buy a new one from a jeweller...


Oxfam I believe is particularly expensive but I don't go into such places nowadays so I could be out of date on that.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's the weekend


3 hrs to go for me & Wifey says she will treat us to take-out


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

Back from the quack. Meds correct, but paperwork still fubared. New lady in the dispensary, so she initially didn't want to amend the paperwork by hand. I stood my ground (politely) and she went and found someone more senior (and who knows me) to ok the change.

I now have a  and two petit beurre biskits.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I can highly recommend Emmaus charity shops if you ever come across one.



There's one between here and Cambridge. But, as almost every other charity shop around here, they are spendy. The best one is a community project thing in the next village along, but they've been putting prices up recently as well.

Too many antiques and collectables shows on daytime TV if you ask me...


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Maybe her opinion is different.



's not.  Andy and I have a good bit in common.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's the weekend
> Poop scooping done


Is that in your job description?


----------



## Hebe (8 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I just **LOVE** that film.


When we took the girl to Euro Disney a while back we went on the Ratatouille ride countless times. Just when we thought she couldn't love it any more, it broke down mid ride, the emergency lights came on, the route out was illuminated by glow in the dark rat footprints and we all got to walk out. And they gave us another free ride. Still one of her Best Days Ever 😂


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is that in your job description?



It is for every Human cat assistant.

At least us cat folk don't have to do the "poo bag dangle" in public


----------



## Hebe (8 Apr 2022)

In other news, the solar quote arrived and we are having fish and chips tonight.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

Hebe said:


> When we took the girl to Euro Disney a while back we went on the Ratatouille ride countless times. Just when we thought she couldn't love it any more, it broke down mid ride, the emergency lights came on, the route out was illuminated by glow in the dark rat footprints and we all got to walk out. And they gave us another free ride. Still one of her Best Days Ever 😂



Actually, that sounds rather cool! 

I also like to eat ratatouille - but the vegetable dish, not the rat...  Which reminds, it's a while since I made any, now there's an idea for the tired-looking peppers and courgettes that need using.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Apr 2022)

My devil may care approach to today's weather forecast was 100% successful. Not a drop has fallen all day and the sun's taking a quick break behind a cloud before returning to business as usual.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My devil may care approach to today's weather forecast was 100% successful. Not a drop has fallen all day and the sun's taking a quick break behind a cloud before returning to business as usual.



We've missed all the forecast showers as well. Looks like the clouds dumped their contents on the other side of the Hundred Foot.

Of course, I went to Littleport by car...


----------



## Hebe (8 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Actually, that sounds rather cool!
> 
> I also like to eat ratatouille - but the vegetable dish, not the rat...  Which reminds, it's a while since I made any, now there's an idea for the tired-looking peppers and courgettes that need using.


 She was quivering with excitement at following the rat footprints to leave, and the only slight disappointment was that the free ride didn't break down too 

I love a good ratatouille.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wow, I'm not even awake for 19 hrs a day



I haven‘t been running it continuously whilst timing it! I’ll time it in one hour blocks. Turn it off as necessary then test another hour when it suits. It’s now up to 21 hours off one charge.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

Cats have been fed. Soon it will be time to feed me.

It's going to be a "look what's in the fridge and see what needs eating" kind of night.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is that in your job description?


Feels like it most days


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My devil may care approach to today's weather forecast was 100% successful. Not a drop has fallen all day and the sun's taking a quick break behind a cloud before returning to business as usual.



We were supposed to build a pavilion for our stand at the artists market this afternoon, but there's force freakin' scary winds forecast so it would probably be in the Black Forest by tomorrow morning, so we didn't.

Now the plan is to put it up at 08:00 tomorrow morning by which time the wind will hopefully will have calmed down...


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm not a film person, but i just love animated stuff like Toy Story, The Incredibles, Sunny with a chance of Meatballs, Flushed Away etc. And I do like the Potterverse - films, books, fanfic etc.



I can't handle much tension so animations are about my limit.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2022)

Looking good for some early am miles


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

Egg fried rice and a mountain of mixed stir-fried veg this evening.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We were supposed to build a pavilion for our stand at the artists market this afternoon, but there's force freakin' scary winds forecast so it would probably be in the Black Forest by tomorrow morning, so we didn't.
> 
> Now the plan is to put it up at 08:00 tomorrow morning by which time the wind will hopefully will have calmed down...



Ooops, maybe I shouldn't have eaten all those vegetables...


----------



## tyred (8 Apr 2022)

Nice thirty miler on a large-wheeled three speed.  I can do distance it seems but slowly (or even more slowly than usual!).

I know I should have spare spokes for the Brompton but I can't remember where I left them.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2022)

Granddaughter is sleeping over tonight.. That means pancakes for breakfast 😋


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I got that wrong!
> 
> As soon as I went outside it all started to cloud over and started to snow pretty heavily...
> View attachment 639014


Now folk know why they call it _"Holey Ireland"_.


----------



## tyred (8 Apr 2022)

I'm standing on the platform waiting for the train to the Land Of Nod. 😴


----------



## Jenkins (8 Apr 2022)

A bit of a late (by 3 1/2 months) familty get together to celebrate my mum's 80th birthday which is what she wanted instead of any gifts. With me being on shifts and my niece away at university, it's almost impossible for us all to be free at the same time so we grabbed the opportunity to book up at a local restaraunt and the seven of us had a lovely meal and catch up and natter for a few hours with myself & my sister splitting the bill. It was worth every penny.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> A bit of a late (by 3 1/2 months) familty get together to celebrate my mum's 80th birthday which is what she wanted instead of any gifts. With me being on shifts and my niece away at university, it's almost impossible for us all to be free at the same time so we grabbed the opportunity to book up at a local restaraunt and the seven of us had a lovely meal and catch up and natter for a few hours with myself & my sister splitting the bill. It was worth every penny.



I totally get that - life is more often about moments rather than things...

Glad you had a fabby evening


----------



## Jenkins (8 Apr 2022)

Saturday will find me in that there Londinium watching people sing about an alien invasion.


----------



## Reynard (8 Apr 2022)

I need a


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm standing on the platform waiting for the train to the Land Of Nod. 😴


It's cancelled due to staff shortages.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's cancelled due to staff shortages.



Yeah, I know that feeling, sometimes...


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2022)

The delayed service to Land of Nod via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath has halted on the level crossing right outside Casa Reynard. I think I'm going to get onboard.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2022)

Right a couple of jobs to do then I will be going for a ride.
Looks like a bit of frost on car roof's but no ice on bird bath.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2022)

Morning.
It is sunny here and as biggs682 says ,it looks like there is frost on my car's windows.

Oh! Bring back Mark Kerkymode! . I just watched a fine!a review on the Beeb and got thoroughly bored ! What's up with film directors? . They showed clips from 3 films and they were almost in monochrome ! Soft focus ! And 2 of the films were just set in virtually a small room ! Totally boring !
Just think! If this new genre persists we could all save a fortune by buying black and white TV's, or watch them on the radio !


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Apr 2022)

Nippy out..


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Apr 2022)

Tis another day, sunny and calm through the window. Breakfast, make a pack up, shower and out for the day I think. Another mystery tour day I think.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Apr 2022)

LOL


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2022)

Sorry for neglecting you all !
I have been busy watching and reading about Nikon camera faults ! I think the problem with my camera is related to the shutter motor or gear train . One person said that the motor and gear could be viewed from the bottom after removing the base cover . I had to buy a new set of screwdrivers as the screws chewed up my watch maker ones . I managed to remove the base cover but couldn't see what the chap was talking about ! I will have another look today with a torch . The camera the chap was working on was a D40 and not a D50. They are all similar though .
I was right in thinking that there is some kind of a gear train ! There is a gearbox which the shutter motor is screwed into . I watched a foreign chap fit a new motor ! I couldn't understand a word he said !  How the gearbox connects to the shutter blades which is another assembly I don't know! 
Oh! Whilst fiddling I noticed a small projection on the front of the camera where the lens mounts. It is like a small screwdriver blade which sits in a small hole . When you turn the manual or auto focus knob the projection moves in or out ! This must be the drive for the autofocus! The D40 doesn't have this !


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry for neglecting you all !
> I have been busy watching and reading about Nikon camera faults ! I think the problem with my camera is related to the shutter motor or gear train . One person said that the motor and gear could be viewed from the bottom after removing the base cover . I had to buy a new set of screwdrivers as the screws chewed up my watch maker ones . I managed to remove the base cover but couldn't see what the chap was talking about ! I will have another look today with a torch . The camera the chap was working on was a D40 and not a D50. They are all similar though .
> I was right in thinking that there is some kind of a gear train ! There is a gearbox which the shutter motor is screwed into . I watched a foreign chap fit a new motor ! I couldn't understand a word he said !  How the gearbox connects to the shutter blades which is another assembly I don't know!
> *Oh! Whilst fiddling I noticed a small projection on the front of the camera where the lens mounts. It is like a small screwdriver blade which sits in a small hole . When you turn the manual or auto focus knob the projection moves in or out ! This must be the drive for the autofocus! The D40 doesn't have this ! *


My D80 has one of those and my D3200 has a similar thing but it's just a small protruding thing that looks like the end of a thick wire - no screwdriver shape to it.
Luckily I have never experienced any problems with the shutter on either camera. Just as well really because it sounds like a nightmare! Of course, not so much when you only paid a quid for it... haha


----------



## oldwheels (9 Apr 2022)

Strange mixed weather this morning with a bit of sunshine and the occasional snowflake with light wind.
Tomorrow looks much better forecast, less cold and practically no wind.
Don't feel very bright this morning anyway so I think a lazy day is in prospect.


----------



## Kempstonian (9 Apr 2022)

@Reynard, how's the rat catching coming along?

This guy has found a way that works:


And this one is even easier to make:


----------



## mybike (9 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Too many antiques and collectables shows on daytime TV if you ask me...


Which you never watch.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Nippy out..


Certainly is my feet are defrosting


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2022)

A chilly 47 miles covered this morning.
First cuppa didn't even touch the side .
Sausage casserole for tea today


----------



## mybike (9 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> My D80 has one of those and my D3200 has a similar thing but it's just a small protruding thing that looks like the end of a thick wire - no screwdriver shape to it.
> Luckily I have never experienced any problems with the shutter on either camera. Just as well really because it sounds like a nightmare! Of course, not so much when you only paid a quid for it... haha


I think he's had a quid's worth of fun already.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> My D80 has one of those and my D3200 has a similar thing but it's just a small protruding thing that looks like the end of a thick wire - no screwdriver shape to it.
> Luckily I have never experienced any problems with the shutter on either camera. Just as well really because it sounds like a nightmare! Of course, not so much when you only paid a quid for it... haha


I'm learning things reading things on the net and watching videos of peeps stripping them down . I have managed to locate the motor today . It is in a different position to the other cameras . 
It is like a thick wire but with a flat blade end to it .
It was very cheap . It is a bit of a challenge and I would like to get it working again . From what I have been reading , the number of shutter operations seems to have a bearing on reliability . I think the lens contacts being dirty is a bit of a red herring . I don't know it's previous history which would have given me more of a clue as to what was wrong with it . From what I have discovered so far it seems to be shutter related .
I own Pentax cameras so this camera is different to me but could prove useful in the future if they were to develop problems .


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2022)

Nice stroll around the block.
Banana loaf in the oven 
Washing blowing away on the line 
Front lawn is next job


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2022)

Breezy, occasionally sunny and decidedly chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

I barely slept a wink (thank you brain for not switching off) and I feel bleurgh. But I am going to pour a  down the hatch and chow down on some toast before tootling off to Tesco for the counter reductions.

Will have to watch the Formula E race from Rome on catch-up. Should be back well before the Grand National though.

See y'all t'other side xxx


----------



## midlife (9 Apr 2022)

Winding myself up to hang a garden gate.


----------



## pawl (9 Apr 2022)

midlife said:


> Winding myself up to hang a garden gate.





Thought hanging was banned many years ago


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2022)

*About to taste the freshly baked banana loaf it smelt scrummy when it was cooking . *


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2022)

Started my two weeks off work by having a few too many beers with colleagues last night. Oof - feel a bit rough.  Just popped a bet on the Grand National.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Apr 2022)

My credit check has come back as "positive". Or at least it was positive on the day it was made a couple of weeks ago.

It also included an attractive offer to pay a deposit on a future apartment for me, at a "reduced" interest rate. That's gone on the kindling pile.


----------



## Saluki (9 Apr 2022)

I went to a yard sale. I am now the proud owner of a petrol lawnmower, huge dog bed, antique style pine low cabinet and a wicker waste paper basket very similar to the one I had as a kid when I lived with my aunt. £15 the lot! 
The lawnmower works perfectly, by the way. I am rather pleased.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Apr 2022)

I've discovered that the aperture control lever appears to be jammed . In the videos I have been watching peeps have been able to move it up and down with their fingers . Mine is definitely stuck . It is a little lever on the left of the body looking into where the lens fits .


----------



## oldwheels (9 Apr 2022)

Turned out a nice sunny day but not the relaxing day I intended.
My new freezer due to arrive on Tuesday arrived this morning but fortunately I had started to get ready for it arriving earlier. Had to shift everything into the standby freezer and then get the old one out. Not easy due to lack of space but eventually got it outside and had to shift my recycling bin which gets put out on Monday to avoid getting blocked in. The old freezer cannot get dumped before Monday as the dump is not open weekends. When the new one had cooled down shift everything back and shut down the standby one.
Meantime I had a phone consultation with Specsavers booked for Wednesday but they have now sent an email for a face to face one earlier on Wednesday. Not sure I can manage that but need to wait until they open again to confirm this.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2022)

Each time I go for the counter reductions, I'm just that little bit too late. So the next time I go half an hour earlier, so it's still just that little bit too late... I ought to pitch a tent on a Friday night... 

Anyways, I did luck out and got a pack with three large ribeye steaks, a pack of pork ribs, some lambs kidneys and a large pack of hake. Also got apples, potatoes and fruit loaves on yellow sticker.

Paid £9 for nearly three quarters of a kilo of ribeye steak, and given that there's no way in hell I can eat one steak in one go, it's a good buy IMHO. Half of one of those steaks and I'd consider myself as being greedy...  I will cook one and freeze the other two, I think.

Now have a nice 

How did your pick do in the National @DCLane ? I picked the 4th placed horse. Have only ever picked the winner once...


----------



## DCLane (9 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> How did your pick do in the National @DCLane ? I picked the 4th placed horse. Have only ever picked the winner once...


I don't bother with it - not me I'm afraid.

Instead I was setting two bikes up for a 100 mile ride we're doing tomorrow: https://eastyorkshirectc.org.uk/ghs-ride-10th-april-update/


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> I don't bother with it - not me I'm afraid.
> 
> Instead I was setting two bikes up for a 100 mile ride we're doing tomorrow: https://eastyorkshirectc.org.uk/ghs-ride-10th-april-update/



Ah, complete and utter brain fart - it was @fossyant 

I blame no sleep


----------



## Hebe (9 Apr 2022)

Trying to organise my diary for the Easter holiday. Covid is making it even harder than normal.
Did the monthly meter readings today and some more prints at the darkroom.


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah, complete and utter brain fart - it was @fossyant
> 
> I blame no sleep


Only lost £3


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Only lost £3



That's three bags of popcorn...


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## simongt (9 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


Correct priorities; I did similar an hour or so ago - !


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Apr 2022)

I've a suggestion for all the people who bet on the Grand National*: Next time, send the money to my Paypal account: you won't be any worse off financially, and I can put it to better use by buying everyone on my team a coffee and cake at the shop cafe. 

Actually, you'll be better off because I'll even send you signed a photo of us eating it as thanks.


*_Lottery, pools, et, c; et, c...._


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2022)

Had a chicken, crispy bacon and avocado sandwich, plus a  and half of a lusciously ripe mango.

The cats had Felix AGAIL with salmon. Umm, and they might have had some of the chicken as well...


----------



## mybike (9 Apr 2022)

Cassie is currently barking at her reflection in the (switched off) television's screen.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Cassie is currently barking at her reflection in the (switched off) televisions screen.


Turn the telly on and see what happens.


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2022)

I'm going to log onto All4 and catch up with today's Formula E race.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Apr 2022)

When the O2 warn that some seats aren't suitable for those with a dislike of heights, they aren't joking. Oddly I had more of a problem with one of the escalators to the upper levels - I made the mistake of looking down over the side 
Not a chance in hell of me doing the 'Up' thingy where you climb over the roof.


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> When the O2 warn that some seats aren't suitable for those with a dislike of heights, they aren't joking. Oddly I had more of a problem with one of the escalators to the upper levels - I made the mistake of looking down over the side
> Not a chance in hell of me doing the 'Up' thingy where you climb over the roof.


"Up Thingy"?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> When the O2 warn that some seats aren't suitable for those with a dislike of heights, they aren't joking. Oddly I had more of a problem with one of the escalators to the upper levels - I made the mistake of looking down over the side
> Not a chance in hell of me doing the 'Up' thingy where you climb over the roof.


I doubt the guys doing the roof walk ever reach as much as a 40% gradient and I've heard them clunking around with their karabiners and stuff. They couldn't even hurt themselves falling even if they tried. 

(Afterthought: I seem to remember my daughter doing it a few years back. I'll check.)


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I doubt the guys doing the roof walk ever reach as much as a 40% gradient and I've heard them clunking around with their karabiners and stuff. They couldn't even hurt themselves falling even if they tried.
> 
> (Afterthought: I seem to remember my daughter doing it a few years back. I'll check.)


Hurting herself whilst on the roof?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> "Up Thingy"?


I don't know the name of it but I know what @Jenkins is referring to. It's a walkway over the roof of the O2. I only know it because it's alongside an agreeable Thameside cyclepath.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hurting herself whilst on the roof?


No hurtiness reported. It's a bit like walking up a hill that gets less steep the further you go and descending a hill that gets steeper at every step.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I doubt the guys doing the roof walk ever reach as much as a 40% gradient and I've heard them clunking around with their karabiners and stuff. They couldn't even hurt themselves falling even if they tried.
> 
> (Afterthought: I seem to remember my daughter doing it a few years back. I'll check.)


It's not the gradient, I just have a thing about height in the open - I'd quite happily do the Emirates* cable car over the Thames as that's fully enclosed.
For @classic33 (and others) this is what the Up at the O2 is: https://www.theo2.co.uk/up-at-the-o2/climb



*Best not mention the Emirates today lest we upset @Reynard


----------



## Reynard (9 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It's not the gradient, I just have a thing about height in the open - I'd quite happily do the Emirates* cable car over the Thames as that's fully enclosed.
> For @classic33 (and others) this is what the Up at the O2 is: https://www.theo2.co.uk/up-at-the-o2/climb
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm yes, that... Hey ho, part and parcel of being a gooner... 

Rome E-prix was a stonking race. Bit of a kerfuffle on the first lap, but other than that, some absolutely banging racing. And we have another go tomorrow!


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've discovered that the aperture control lever appears to be jammed . In the videos I have been watching peeps have been able to move it up and down with their fingers . Mine is definitely stuck . It is a little lever on the left of the body looking into where the lens fits .


That may be associated with the shutter problem


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've a suggestion for all the people who bet on the Grand National*: Next time, send the money to my Paypal account: you won't be any worse off financially, and I can put it to better use by buying everyone on my team a coffee and cake at the shop cafe.
> 
> Actually, you'll be better off because I'll even send you signed a photo of us eating it as thanks.
> 
> ...


Are you all going to run around a turf course and jump over hedges?
Grand National was a good meeting this year.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Are you all going to run around a turf course and jump over hedges?



No, but you could have a wager on who eats their cake fastest.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2022)

Right time for a few careful miles
Grass and car roof's are frosted but bird bath isn't.
Clear blue skies and crisp but still .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2022)

Morning .
I have got to go to the R.U.H in Bath this morning to have a CT scan. 

I asked my brother to see if the aperture lever on his Nikon would move , but he doesn't either and his camera is fine . Strange! The videos I have been watching theirs move freely .

I moowed our lawn yesterday, it was looking a bit long in places . 

I wonder if I will be able to get out on my bike today !


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2022)

I leaked the news !





Think Spartacus and who lives in number 11.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Apr 2022)

Light cloud and light winds forecast and 2C when I got up. Temperature is supposed to rise a bit from today onwards, at least for the next week.
Wonder what today will bring but may try a trike outing later.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Light cloud and light winds forecast and 2C when I got up. Temperature is supposed to rise a bit from today onwards, at least for the next week.
> Wonder what today will bring but may try a trike outing later.



We have sunshine today. The advantage of this is that (1) the stand at the antiques market will probably be a lot busier and hopefully sell a lot of the things our clients made, and (2) I was working there yesterday so I can enjoy the sunshine and not deal with the crowds...


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2022)

Propper nippy at the caravan last night - atually slept under the duvet ! Braved getting up to pop the heating on. Will let things warm up a bit before going for a ride.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2022)

Nice 22 miles completed 
Wasn't as cold as I expected
First cuppa went down well
Saw petrol at £1.54 so off to get some at that price as £1.63 in town .


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2022)

Trip to M&S Foodhall in Prestatyn later - get a tonne of 'yellow stickered' nice food for our week away - they always redue stuff on a Sunday morning and can pick up some great bargains. Might have warmed up enough by the time I get back for a ride. Not going now, it's freezing.


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2022)

Just remembered, I've ordered a 'clever' adjustable spanner, that's being delivered to a Londis down here in Wales. I need to grease one of my XT pedals, but the locknut has refused to undo, and and open spanner just isn't gripping the alloy without causing damage. This is a closed spanner, but the end of the axel is wider than the locknut. This spanner is adjustable, but is a closed end, so is wide enough to get over the end of the axel to the lockring. Let's see if it works.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Apr 2022)

apparently 4 covid vax jabs weren't sufficient fun, so I searched & searched for something else to entertain my immune system. lacking the right inspiration, I took to the bike & finally found what I was looking for. this unassuming little pooch!





thanks to her, I wound up w/ a tetanus vax jab, due to this little nick, from her teeth




the bike is fine, but I have to replace this zipper. fortunately, the thick cycling fabric protected me from more damage


----------



## rockyroller (10 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Just remembered, I've ordered a 'clever' adjustable spanner, that's being delivered to a Londis down here in Wales. I need to grease one of my XT pedals, but the locknut has refused to undo, and and open spanner just isn't gripping the alloy without causing damage. This is a closed spanner, but the end of the axel is wider than the locknut. This spanner is adjustable, but is a closed end, so is wide enough to get over the end of the axel to the lockring. Let's see if it works.


good luck w/ that!


----------



## rockyroller (10 Apr 2022)

off to my lumber job today, after a 2 month pause due to a shoulder injury. looking forward to seeing my old pals & wondering what early Spring customers will be wanting. I'll bet some raised garden beds will be in the works


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2022)

It's a milky, almost sunny sky. Avocado and German salami on toasted sourdough made an agreeable brunch. I think I've decided to go for a walk because tomorrow looks better for a bike ride.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

Mild and bright here chez Casa Reynard after a nippy start.

Slept like a log, and treated myself to a lie in. Am about to have brunch while watching the Formula E from Rome. Today's installment is actually live on Channel 4 - race starts at 2pm. If it's half as good as yesterday's race, I'll be happy. Then there's the F1 from Melbourne - have stayed away from the news so will be seeing it with "fresh" eyes.

Also keeping an eye on an auction on the 'bay for that Gradus watch. Someone else has bid on it, but I'm praying it won't be a bun fight as I really like it. There's also a Citizen Eco Drive that's up for sale at the "bargain basement" end of things that I might have a punt on. It's a little bit blingier than I'd ordinarily wear, but still...

Anyways, time for a nice


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2022)

I like chips.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I like chips.


Potato or electronic?


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Potato or electronic?



Spuds; me and electronics don't generally get on.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Potato or electronic?



UK chips or US chips - again, very different items...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Apr 2022)

Fish finger sandwich 🥪, mmmm


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> UK chips or US chips - again, very different items...



Also true; despite my best efforts Germans still use the Americanism, and even my kids have picked it up...


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Also true; despite my best efforts Germans still use the Americanism, and even my kids have picked it up...



I totally get that... Used to confuse the hell out of me when I was a nipper and used to go stay with family friends in Belgium.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Apr 2022)

Had to give myself a good kicking to get out on the trike but glad I did. Quite a nice short run but too much traffic including an enormous motorhome which is going to get a shock further up the road than I now venture. Very sharp and steep corners which I used to cycle up but veered on the the right hand side of the road at the left hand bend where it was slightly less steep.
Still wearing full winter togs but my fingers were not cold for a change.
Specsavers are a bit weird. I had a phone consultation booked but they sent an email for an eyeball to eyeball appointment which would be a problem for me. Phoned and got a long convoluted explanation and just ignore the email.


----------



## Speicher (10 Apr 2022)

There has been repercushions from the flight of the trampoline. 

The car with the smashed rear screen is fine, and the owner just relieved that it was her car and not her Husband's very sporty/newish/ aka expensive sporty hybrid car. The other damaged car is seven years old, with dings, dents and scratches commensurate with age. The damage should just "polish out", her words not mine.

Most upset is the ten year old next door whose trampoline is damaged beyond repair as is his swing.
The adults involved are all relieved that no-one was injured by a flying trampoline. That is rather a complex subject even for an intelligent child. So he had a "complete meltdown" on Friday, enough to delay their holiday for a twenty-four hours while he calmed down. 😢 They left today.

@Reynard, if you know the size and weight of the trampoline, with the angle and height of the house next door, can you calculate the speed of the wind? I have lived here for two decades and very rarely has the wind got that strong. I expect that the stretched fabric that forms the springy bit can make the trampoline into a giant shuttlecock. I am almost certain that the trampoline was weighed down.


----------



## Speicher (10 Apr 2022)

On a lighter note, I have decided that due to an ouchy achey knee, I am going to temporarily have some help in the garden. I was recommended to ask Someone. That someone turns out to have a Support dog, and a Support Worker. He does strimming, edging and weeding, which suits me fine. I can manage the pruning, potting up cuttings, repotting etc. 

Has anyone on here got experience of Support Dogs?


----------



## Speicher (10 Apr 2022)

Before anyone else says it, yes she is very intelligent dog, Golden Retriever.


----------



## Speicher (10 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard, if you know the size and weight of the trampoline, with the angle and height of the house next door, can you calculate the speed of the wind? I have lived here for two decades and very rarely has the wind got that strong. I expect that the stretched fabric that forms the springy bit can make the trampoline into a giant shuttlecock. I am almost certain that the trampoline was weighed down.


Weight of trampoline 41kg
8 feet in diameter
Height of house: usual height for a two storey house.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

Chhese toastie and Formula E!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> apparently 4 covid vax jabs weren't sufficient fun, so I searched & searched for something else to entertain my immune system. lacking the right inspiration, I took to the bike & finally found what I was looking for. this unassuming little pooch!
> View attachment 639312
> 
> thanks to her, I wound up w/ a tetanus vax jab, due to this little nick, from her teeth
> ...


Hope the dogs owner apologies and foots the bill


----------



## oldwheels (10 Apr 2022)

From Isle of Harris News where they love motorhomes so much many of the comments were censored






.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> Has anyone on here got experience of Support Dogs?



No personal experience, although we did look at their use in my training. They can be there for a wide variety of reasons from support for people trying to do a normal job with social anxiety, to (in rare cases) knowing when someone is likely to have an epileptic fit.


----------



## mybike (10 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Turn the telly on and see what happens.


Sometimes she reacts.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Nice 22 miles completed
> Wasn't as cold as I expected
> First cuppa went down well
> Saw petrol at £1.54 so off to get some at that price as £1.63 in town .


I went out to get fish and chips last night . I went past our Tesco garage which had petrol at £1.63 on the way to Morrisons which I was told was cheaper . I drove on to Morrisons forecourt to see a sign No Fuel !  I then went to the filling station opposite to find a similar sign .  As I was nearly out of fuel I had to drive back to the Tesco garage before going back for chips . 

I think it must be people going to and from the motorway that are emptying their tanks . It happened during the fuel panic .


----------



## oldwheels (10 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> On a lighter note, I have decided that due to an ouchy achey knee, I am going to temporarily have some help in the garden. I was recommended to ask Someone. That someone turns out to have a Support dog, and a Support Worker. He does strimming, edging and weeding, which suits me fine. I can manage the pruning, potting up cuttings, repotting etc.
> 
> Has anyone on here got experience of Support Dogs?


I used to know someone who had a hearing aid dog. Seems a bit unlikely but he was totally deaf and the dog alerted him to sounds or voices which it was trained to do. Worked ok for him.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

Formula E done. Great on one half of the garage . Somewhat less so on the other .

Now time for F1.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> Weight of trampoline 41kg
> 8 feet in diameter
> Height of house: usual height for a two storey house.



I suspect it would likely have taken a more roundabout route than up-and-over. Trampolines are sneaky little bar stewards.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I used to know someone who had a hearing aid dog. Seems a bit unlikely but he was totally deaf and the dog alerted him to sounds or voices which it was trained to do. Worked ok for him.



My aunt had a hearing dog. Used to alert her to the phone, to the doorbell, alarm clock, that sort of thing.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Apr 2022)

First tick of the season. Must have been in my garden which is now deer proof but they hibernate for a long time.
I have several tick removal kits in my bike bags, car and at home. The kits as sold work not too bad on largish ticks but for really small ones I have needle nose tweezers which are better. You have to be careful to get as far under as possible before removal to avoid squeezing the gut contents back into the wound which is not a good move. I then put on a dab of Tea Tree Oil which seems to work for me.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

Is wondering whether ticks tock...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I went out to get fish and chips last night . I went past our Tesco garage which had petrol at £1.63 on the way to Morrisons which I was told was cheaper . I drove on to Morrisons forecourt to see a sign No Fuel !  I then went to the filling station opposite to find a similar sign .  As I was nearly out of fuel I had to drive back to the Tesco garage before going back for chips .
> 
> I think it must be people going to and from the motorway that are emptying their tanks . It happened during the fuel panic .


Well the red House garage were doing a roaring trade in both diesel and petrol .


----------



## Dec66 (10 Apr 2022)

I just got my ju jitsu yellow belt.

Well done me. Yay.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> From Isle of Harris News where they love motorhomes so much many of the comments were censored
> View attachment 639343
> 
> 
> .


I'd love to see (or hear!) them sorting an Eaton Twin Split gearbox out 😂











😂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2022)

My walk has included my first outdoor beer of the year and now includes an indoor pint that is also my most expensive beer of the year. Google reckons I'm still 0.7 miles from home but it's a beer desert for the rest of the way. I'll make it home!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'd love to see (or hear!) them sorting an Eaton Twin Split gearbox out 😂
> 
> View attachment 639362
> 
> ...


I hope my HGV chauffeur understands all this!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope my HGV chauffeur understands all this!


Unless he/she is as old as me, I doubt it 😉


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I like chips.


Wood or potato?


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2022)

Quick ride done - just a 19 miler by the coast. Still a bit chilly and windy. Showered and changed. Popped back into Prestatyn to stock up on Easter Eggs. Back from shops, cycling kit popped in the portable twin tub, washed. Popped to pub with MrsF, daughter and my dad. Back now, tea in oven and pub filling up to watch Man City - no ta..... watching Shreck 2 whilst tea cooks.


----------



## Speicher (10 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I suspect it would likely have taken a more roundabout route than up-and-over. Trampolines are sneaky little bar stewards.


The man next door works from home, and his desk faces the back garden. He saw the lift off.


----------



## pawl (10 Apr 2022)

Great afternoon of Rugby.Clermont Auvergne 10 .Leicester Tigers 29 Should see Tigers Handy lead for second leg


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wood or potato?



Potato. Unless it's wallpaper of course.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Potato. Unless it's wallpaper of course.


Begs the obvious question, why do you eat wallpaper?


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Begs the obvious question, why do you eat wallpaper?



No, but you can eat rice paper


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> The man next door works from home, and his desk faces the back garden. He saw the lift off.



Aaaah, ok. if irrefutable evidence is available, then who am I to argue. 

It should be possible to calculate the velocity assuming a parabolic trajectory. If you know the distance traveled, the height reached (which gives you the angles you need) and the mass of the object in question, it's the same maths that is used to work out the range of an artillery projectile.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'd love to see (or hear!) them sorting an Eaton Twin Split gearbox out 😂
> 
> View attachment 639362
> 
> ...


On any of the islands you have to be very careful. A surprising number of yokels are experts at something and strangers get egg on their faces by assuming ignorance of everything. I was once asked seriously if I had ever seen a train or a double deck bus and a day to Oban must be a big event. I refrained from telling them I had just returned from a business trip to S.Wales by road and played the yokel for a laugh.i


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well the red House garage were doing a roaring trade in both diesel and petrol .



Stupid queues for the petrol station at Tesco yesterday - when I arrived and still when I left a couple of hours later.

When I went for fuel earlier in the week, they had no diesel. 155.9 for E10 here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Begs the obvious question, why do you eat wallpaper?



Did I say I ate wallpaper? Did I? I just said that in the case of wallpaper woodchip is preferable to spuds on the wall.

Fer goodness sakes...


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Did I say I ate wallpaper? Did I? I just said that in the case of wallpaper woodchip is preferable to spuds on the wall.
> 
> Fer goodness sakes...



Can you actually get Mr Potatohead wallpaper?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2022)

I quite enjoy cooking , ok will never win a fine cuisine competition but i wouldn't die of starvation


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Can you actually get Mr Potatohead wallpaper?


There's certainly Toy Story wallpaper.


----------



## mybike (10 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Aaaah, ok. if irrefutable evidence is available, then who am I to argue.
> 
> It should be possible to calculate the velocity assuming a parabolic trajectory. If you know the distance traveled, the height reached (which gives you the angles you need) and the mass of the object in question, it's the same maths that is used to work out the range of an artillery projectile.


We need a gunner?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Aaaah, ok. if irrefutable evidence is available, then who am I to argue.
> 
> It should be possible to calculate the velocity assuming a parabolic trajectory. If you know the distance traveled, the height reached (which gives you the angles you need) and the mass of the object in question, it's the same maths that is used to work out the range of an artillery projectile.


You're talking ballistics!


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

Cats have been fed (Gourmet melting heart with beef) and I'm in the middle of sorting something out to feed me.


----------



## Hebe (10 Apr 2022)

Sent solar quote questions to the solar man and dried the washing on the line.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

Won the auction for the Gradus watch. It's in working order, so worth a punt for £7.50 plus postage. Looking at other completed listings for Gradus watches, and they typically (though not always) seem to sell for more than that.

Of course, I'll need to get the bracelet re-sized (need a link or two taken out, I guess), and it will likely want a new glass. And depending on how it runs, it may also require servicing. But I'll probably wait on that, and on the new glass, and see how it goes first.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> UK chips or US chips - again, very different items...


Didn't the US Chips ride motorcycles?😁


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Didn't the US Chips ride motorcycles?😁



Ye gods, I remember being made to watch that when I used to go and stay with family friends...


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

Anyways, had a jacket potato with chicken, bacon & sweetcorn, plus some leftover baked beans on the side, and then half a lovely mango for afters.

Not to self: "Lara" potatoes are not ideal for jacket potatoes. Could've made shoe soles from the skins...


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Spuds; me and electronics don't generally get on.


Have you tried eating electronic chips?


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

Of course, typically, I've found another watch I like in the "bargain basement" corner... 

And there's a Soviet-made Luch that's just been listed which looks like a near clone of the Gradus...

Anyways, I ought to stick a match to the heating.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Can you actually get Mr Potatohead wallpaper?


For your phone.


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

I've just been gifted another rat.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've just been gifted another rat.


What'll you do with this latest "gift"?


----------



## Reynard (10 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> What'll you do with this latest "gift"?



It's been wrapped up in newspaper ready to go in the green bin in the morning.


----------



## postman (10 Apr 2022)

Goodnight all.I hope I sleep well,I aim to be up at 05-45 shave and shower with this special body wash,which is very strong,your skin glows.Then off to Otley at 06-50 reporting in for 07-30.In all seriousness I hope to report back tomorrow night.Since Thursday night I have been worrying about being knocked out.Stupid old sod.


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> Goodnight all.I hope I sleep well,I aim to be up at 05-45 shave and shower with this special body wash,which is very strong,your skin glows.Then off to Otley at 06-50 reporting in for 07-30.In all seriousness I hope to report back tomorrow night.Since Thursday night I have been worrying about being knocked out.Stupid old sod.


Break a leg.

And do as the nurse's tell you!


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Hope the dogs owner apologies and foots the bill


she did but I didn't think to ask for money


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> Goodnight all.I hope I sleep well,I aim to be up at 05-45 shave and shower with this special body wash,which is very strong,your skin glows.Then off to Otley at 06-50 reporting in for 07-30.In all seriousness I hope to report back tomorrow night.Since Thursday night I have been worrying about being knocked out.Stupid old sod.


see you on the flip side! either here, or in the here after ... ;-) just kidding, wink at a nurse for me will ya?


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> First tick of the season


same here! Daughter found our 1st, on our cat today. time for the collar!


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2022)

1st day back in lumber went OK. got a taste of everything. nice to see my pals & some new hires. away we go!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2022)

Lovely looking morning outside
If I had been awake earlier I might have gone for some miles.
Someone is being vocal about wanting his breakfast


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Apr 2022)

A nice morning here too. Off to work to try and deal with the chaos of the bike department. 

I need to drive a van to another centre today. Hopefully I can delay it until after the rush hour.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Apr 2022)

Lovely here by the sea too.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2022)

First cuppa went down well
More than can be said for other things that needed three flushes and a bucket 
On a lighter note only a 4 day week this week


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Apr 2022)

First job, this morning, is to visit the Building Society to deposit a pleasantly large cheque from HM Revenue that arrived a few days ago. 👌😎


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> First tick of the season. Must have been in my garden which is now deer proof but they hibernate for a long time.
> I have several tick removal kits in my bike bags, car and at home. The kits as sold work not too bad on largish ticks but for really small ones I have needle nose tweezers which are better. You have to be careful to get as far under as possible before removal to avoid squeezing the gut contents back into the wound which is not a good move. I then put on a dab of Tea Tree Oil which seems to work for me.


Do you then blast them with a butane torch !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Begs the obvious question, why do you eat wallpaper?


Less fattening !


----------



## DCLane (11 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> First job, this morning, is to visit the Building Society to deposit a pleasantly large cheque from HM Revenue that arrived a few days ago. 👌😎


Having forgotten to tick the "refund now please" box my large cheque is coming in 12 monthly instalments in the form of less tax to be paid.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Do you then blast them with a butane torch !


Put them on a hard surface and a very satisfying crunch under a fingernail. You have to be alert as they can run pretty fast.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Apr 2022)

Nice when I got up at 7 o'clock but now raining. Probably should clear later but I notice my neighbour has taken his flag down which means he thinks high wind in prospect. Not forecast but Calmac are putting out warnings on some routes.
Nothing planned for today so just see what turns up.


----------



## DCLane (11 Apr 2022)

Bikes cleaned and sorted for this week, with audax bike out ready to be prepped for Saturday's 300k over-nighter.

Finances checked and outstanding aspects dealt with.

Work e-mails updated and any immediate issues done.

eBay sales over the weekend packed and to be posted shortly.

And it's not even 9am


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> Goodnight all.I hope I sleep well,I aim to be up at 05-45 shave and shower with this special body wash,which is very strong,your skin glows.Then off to Otley at 06-50 reporting in for 07-30.In all seriousness I hope to report back tomorrow night.Since Thursday night I have been worrying about being knocked out.Stupid old sod.


Good luck !


----------



## Hebe (11 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> Goodnight all.I hope I sleep well,I aim to be up at 05-45 shave and shower with this special body wash,which is very strong,your skin glows.Then off to Otley at 06-50 reporting in for 07-30.In all seriousness I hope to report back tomorrow night.Since Thursday night I have been worrying about being knocked out.Stupid old sod.


Good luck! I can understand the nerves. Post later if you're up to it and let us know how you're doing.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Less fattening !


A bit dry by itself though.
Wonder what he'd spread on it.


----------



## fossyant (11 Apr 2022)

Cool and windy at the caravan, so a trip to Wrexham to look at an Art Gallery for my daughter (studying Art) - fortunately there is a cafe !!!


----------



## raleighnut (11 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'd love to see (or hear!) them sorting an Eaton Twin Split gearbox out 😂
> 
> View attachment 639362
> 
> ...


And I thought the Foden was complicated with a 'half gear' splitter on the steering wheel.


View: https://youtu.be/5pwhm_xoDiY


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2022)

In a moment of uncharacteristic optimism, I put on a pair of shorts this morning. First time this year! I've done a wordle, a wordhurdle, a worldle and 3 hard sudoku. I've also done yesterday's washing up and drunk 3 mugs of tea.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
As did the croissant


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Apr 2022)

I bought MrsPete a Cream Horn..


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2022)

oh today is a day for hooky from work. no obligations, no injuries, sunshine & warm in the 60sF

but alas I'll be going to the office (insert snarky, not amused, sad face)


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I bought MrsPete a Cream Horn..


guessing that's a pastry item? our Daughter made lemon squares last night


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> Bikes cleaned and sorted for this week, with audax bike out ready to be prepped for Saturday's 300k over-nighter.
> Finances checked and outstanding aspects dealt with.
> Work e-mails updated and any immediate issues done.
> eBay sales over the weekend packed and to be posted shortly.
> And it's not even 9am


well done, you! happy trailz!


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> guessing that's a pastry item? our Daughter made lemon squares last night


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I bought MrsPete a Cream Horn..



My Good Lady is fond of a cream horn, but doesn't half make a mess with one.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady is fond of a cream horn, but doesn't half make a mess with one.


These ladies are lucky to have us, aren't they! 😂


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> 1st day back in lumber went OK. got a taste of everything. nice to see my pals & some new hires. away we go!


Sorry to hear you're in lumber. With whom?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> View attachment 639468


Love cream horns!


----------



## pawl (11 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> My Good Lady is fond of a cream horn, but doesn't half make a mess with one.





There is definitely an art to eating cream horn’s I have yet to find it.


----------



## pawl (11 Apr 2022)

Just back from a short bimble.If that wind was what was reported as a moderate breeze I’ll eat my cycling helmet A gust of wind hit me coming up the hill into the village and stopped me dead.SomethiI’ve never done before I had to walk the last bit


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Didn't the US Chips ride motorcycles?😁


You are so old.


----------



## mybike (11 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Break a leg.
> 
> And do as the nurse's tell you!


 Errant apostrophe!!!!


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2022)

Warm, blustery and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well even accounting for it being TTOTM, then spent part of the morning in the garden. The brisk winds over the weekend have lowered some dangling tree branches to a point where I can actually reach them and pull them free.

Then a friend dropped by for a quick brew and a chinwag. Good to see him, as we've only seen each other twice since Covid hit. He lives reasonably locally, but his missus has been shielding on and off, so yeah. Great to catch up, and Lexi was pleased to see him too. She plonked herself firmly on his lap.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> These ladies are lucky to have us, aren't they! 😂



Oi, where's mine, then? 

I guess you ate the other one in the box, I suppose...


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2022)

this is just bruising, right? meaning not signs of an infection from the dog bite


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2022)

I've decided today is bring your bike to work day! so excited for a bike ride after work requiring no lights! first one since last Fall


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sorry to hear you're in lumber. With whom?


oh it's not bad. it's just a 2nd job, less than 20hrs pr week. it's the well known bog box store that has it's ppl wear orange aprons. I love meeting new ppl & helping them solve DIY issues at home. I have the easiest department(s) lumber & building materials. easiest because it has the fewest "skews" but the hardest physically. they are very flexible w/ my hours & I couldn't be happier w/ how they treat me


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> View attachment 639468


yum!


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Apr 2022)

Rare roast beef sandwich and a a nice brew. Leftovers never tasted so good


----------



## pawl (11 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> There is definitely an art to eating cream horn’s I have yet to find it.





If you can’t manage Cream Horns don’t even attempt Vanilla Slices or Chocolate Eclairs You need a degree in advanced munching


----------



## DCLane (11 Apr 2022)

I ordered a watch, with a package arriving this morning.

Having opened the box this afternoon it had been badly taped-up, with an empty watch box inside and no watch 

Now on the phone to Skagen / Fossil and we'll see if they can track it through UPS, who were the delivery company.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oi, where's mine, then?
> 
> I guess you ate the other one in the box, I suppose...


I tried to trebuchet a Cream Horn once... It ended in tears.. And a mess!


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I tried to trebuchet a Cream Horn once... It ended in tears.. And a mess!



So *that's* why the girls were helping themselves to the cream they found...


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> I ordered a watch, with a package arriving this morning.
> 
> Having opened the box this afternoon it had been badly taped-up, with an empty watch box inside and no watch
> 
> Now on the phone to Skagen / Fossil and we'll see if they can track it through UPS, who were the delivery company.



Oh. That's not good. Hope you can get it sorted pdq.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2022)

Had a chicken, bacon & sweetcorn sandwich (wholemeal bread) for luncheon, along with a banana, a pear and two 

@Grant Fondo 's beef sandwich sounds good too. Maybe with a dab of mustard or horseradish to go with it... And yeah, there's nowt wrong with leftovers - sometimes they're better than the main event.


----------



## dave r (11 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> If you can’t manage Cream Horns don’t even attempt Vanilla Slices or Chocolate Eclairs You need a degree in advanced munching



As does raspberry turnovers, neither of us can eat one of those without making a mess, the same with apple turnovers, the trick with these seems to be putting them in a dish and covering them with custard.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2022)

Vanilla or cream slices...

Twist the top layer off and put it upside down on the plate. Then take a cake fork and eat the bottom layer. Set the cake fork aside, pick up the top layer with your fingers and scarf it.



Maybe I should see the results of letting you lot loose on my giant profiteroles...


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2022)

reminds me of a "lobster tail" ice cream sandwich, they sell around here. basically ice cream in a croissant. definitely need a plate to drip over


----------



## Threevok (11 Apr 2022)

I could really go for a cannoli right about now. I don't know why. I've never tried one.


----------



## pawl (11 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Vanilla or cream slices...
> 
> Twist the top layer off and put it upside down on the plate. Then take a cake fork and eat the bottom layer. Set the cake fork aside, pick up the top layer with your fingers and scarf it.
> 
> ...




Perish the thought It would not be a pretty sight !

A cake fork where’s the fun in that


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Apr 2022)

Jam doughnuts are another cake to beware of. A careless bite into one without first checking where the little hole is could result in a messy shirt.


----------



## Kempstonian (11 Apr 2022)

@Reynard - Remember four matches ago when Arsenal had a half way decent team? Where did they go?


----------



## rockyroller (11 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> I could really go for a cannoli right about now. I don't know why. I've never tried one.


must get them fresh. meaning, if they are already filled, don't buy them, because they will be soggy. chocolate dipped w/ chocolate chips, with a fresh Italian coffee, of your choice, is the way to go. no chocolate is very good too, I like a sprinkle of confectioners sugar though


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> @Reynard - Remember four matches ago when Arsenal had a half way decent team? Where did they go?



I know... Sunk without trace, methinks.

The Manager of the Month award usually acts like a torpedo...


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> A cake fork where’s the fun in that



Oi! I have to maintain *SOME* semblance of being ladylike...


----------



## Hebe (11 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> I ordered a watch, with a package arriving this morning.
> 
> Having opened the box this afternoon it had been badly taped-up, with an empty watch box inside and no watch
> 
> Now on the phone to Skagen / Fossil and we'll see if they can track it through UPS, who were the delivery company.


That’s a bit rubbish. Hope they can replace it swiftly and with minimum hassle.


----------



## Hebe (11 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Vanilla or cream slices...
> 
> Twist the top layer off and put it upside down on the plate. Then take a cake fork and eat the bottom layer. Set the cake fork aside, pick up the top layer with your fingers and scarf it.
> 
> ...


Cake forks are my all time favourite eating utensil. They are harbingers of joy.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2022)

Hebe said:


> Cake forks are my all time favourite eating utensil. They are harbingers of joy.



Especially silver ones...


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2022)

Is currently self-medicating with chocolate.


----------



## Hebe (11 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> this is just bruising, right? meaning not signs of an infection from the dog bite
> View attachment 639472


Ouch. I think I’d say bruising but worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had a chicken, bacon & sweetcorn sandwich (wholemeal bread) for luncheon, along with a banana, a pear and two
> 
> @Grant Fondo 's beef sandwich sounds good too. Maybe with a dab of mustard or horseradish to go with it... And yeah, there's nowt wrong with leftovers - sometimes they're better than the main event.


A lot of food items are better the second day. Soup is just one example and most meat also "matures " overnight.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2022)

Curries are another one...

Speaking of which, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Apr 2022)

Windy day and one ferry is off this evening for "essential maintenance". It has been in service now for a whole week.
Saw a slightly unusual combination of herons yesterday in a triangle about 20 yards apart.
No idea where they nest now but there used to be a large heronry down near Fishnish ferry terminal but the birding gestapo must have disapproved of them as the trees were felled and the herons had to shift. 
Since they do not carry off sheep and small children they are of no interest to the twitchers.
More tourists arriving at the nearby AirB&B with 2 cars this time to take up our residents parking. The place is already starting to heave and I am beginning to hate mass tourism even more as it restricts my freedom of movement and it is still too cold to go out very early morning.
Strangely it is less cold outside but the house is colder inside with the same heat settings. Wind has a big effect in my exposed area above the main part of town.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> I ordered a watch, with a package arriving this morning.
> 
> Having opened the box this afternoon it had been badly taped-up, with an empty watch box inside and no watch
> 
> Now on the phone to Skagen / Fossil and we'll see if they can track it through UPS, who were the delivery company.


Do you think it was half inches in transit ?


----------



## DCLane (11 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Do you think it was half inches in transit ?



Yes. My guess it that it's been opened and re-taped at some point from despatch to delivery.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Apr 2022)

It's official. As of today I no longer possess a motorcycle.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Apr 2022)

DAB reception's been very garbled the last few days. Is it the weather?


----------



## Speicher (11 Apr 2022)

My meeting with the gardener and his support dog went well today. He will start next week doing some neatening of edges of borders, and weeding. Then alternate weeks for two or three hours.

The dog is extremely well-behaved, just lying on the grass while we were talking. The cats stayed indoors. 

I explained that this is a temporary arrangement while my knee recovers, and he was fine with that.


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2022)

Had a cream cheese and spinach omelette for supper, accompanied by some bread and butter. Plus half a lovely ripe mango for afters. And everything was accompanied by a nice


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had a chicken, bacon & sweetcorn sandwich (wholemeal bread) for luncheon, along with a banana, a pear and two
> 
> @Grant Fondo 's beef sandwich sounds good too. Maybe with a dab of mustard or horseradish to go with it... And yeah, there's nowt wrong with leftovers - sometimes they're better than the main event.


That beef butty was a thing of beauty, white bread, lots of butter, sea salt and pepper. Agree its great with a bit of sauce too, so may go that route tomorrow as some beef left


----------



## DCLane (11 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> DAB reception's been very garbled the last few days. Is it the weather?


There's fairly heavy sunspot activity at the moment. That _may_ be causing it: https://www.researchgate.net/public...e_Affecting_Type_III_Solar_Burst_Observations


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> That beef butty was a thing of beauty, white bread, lots of butter, sea salt and pepper. Agree its great with a bit of sauce too, so may go that route tomorrow as some beef left



Oh yes, that would be... Sounds so lush 

Something similar is on the agenda for me, as I picked up ribeye steak on yellow sticker the other day. There's no way in hell I can ever manage to eat a 10z steak, so there will be plenty left over for a sandwich or two as well.


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's official. As of today I no longer possess a motorcycle.


Motorbike, are you on the right forum?


----------



## Reynard (11 Apr 2022)

I have just stuck a match to the heating.


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> There's fairly heavy sunspot activity at the moment. That _may_ be causing it: https://www.researchgate.net/public...e_Affecting_Type_III_Solar_Burst_Observations


I've been seeing some wonderful photos on the FB _aurora watch_ group; some from as far south as northern Wyoming, which is south-central France in European terms. I suppose it's a light pollution thing; too much here, not much there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oh it's not bad. it's just a 2nd job, less than 20hrs pr week. it's the well known bog box store that has it's ppl wear orange aprons. I love meeting new ppl & helping them solve DIY issues at home. I have the easiest department(s) lumber & building materials. easiest because it has the fewest "skews" but the hardest physically. they are very flexible w/ my hours & I couldn't be happier w/ how they treat me


In lumber used to mean in trouble in the old neighborhood.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I've been seeing some wonderful photos on the FB _aurora watch_ group; some from as far south as northern Wyoming, which is south-central France in European terms. I suppose it's a light pollution thing; too much here, not much there.


Weird fact I saw on the internet-there are two escalators in the State of Wyoming.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

I have just made myself a


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just made myself a


Me too. Can’t sleep.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too. Can’t sleep.



*HUGS*

Insomnia is a PITA. Especially if it turns into insomnomnomnomnomnomnia... 

Still a bit early for bed here, so am window shopping on the 'bay in the company of a purry tortie.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> *HUGS*
> 
> Insomnia is a PITA. Especially if it turns into insomnomnomnomnomnomnia...
> 
> Still a bit early for bed here, so am window shopping on the 'bay in the company of a purry tortie.


My tortie isn’t happy at getting disturbed with me getting up to make a cuppa. I’ll browse for a while then try again.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My tortie isn’t happy at getting disturbed with me getting up to make a cuppa. I’ll browse for a while then try again.



Awh xxx

My tortie's now cleared off. The blue & white pest is asleep in the igloo bed by the radiator.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

Paracetamol has now kicked in, so bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Paracetamol has now kicked in, so bed for me.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Night.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2022)

Woken up by someone wanting his breakfast very vocally.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2022)

Dry outside and light grey sky
Looks to have been a dry night 
Time to feed the cat


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2022)

First cuppa went down without touching the sides
Pretty sure weather forecast i saw yesterday said rain all morning


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2022)

Time to start making an effort and prepare myself for the commute 
It's only across the landing but have to go via the dining room , kitchen and rear garden which are all downstairs then back up the stairs to the office .
Our neighbour died Saturday night been poorly for a few years and not sure if she has been outside for a number of years , hopefully she will be re united with her husband now who died about 15 years ago


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> Yes. My guess it that it's been opened and re-taped at some point from despatch to delivery.


I would never use Oops after a parcel never arrived! Stayed in and waited for it as it was about to arrive according to their tracking . Watched the confusion on their tracking , eventually contacted their peeps in control who looked in to it. Eventually gave up and got a refund ! If you see the van drivers go inside their vans I think it is inconceivable for them to lose a parcel , especially a parcel 1ft X 9ins x6 ins. Falling off a conveyor belt and getting missed probably !
Our local Hermes drivers make them look useless.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down without touching the sides
> Pretty sure weather forecast i saw yesterday said rain all morning


I hope not as I'm herding kids around Salcey Forest this morning. 🚲 

If the forecast is correct, there may be a shower twixt 10 & 11 so we should be OK


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> My meeting with the gardener and his support dog went well today. He will start next week doing some neatening of edges of borders, and weeding. Then alternate weeks for two or three hours.
> 
> The dog is extremely well-behaved, just lying on the grass while we were talking. The cats stayed indoors.
> 
> I explained that this is a temporary arrangement while my knee recovers, and he was fine with that.


To the dog or gardener ?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I hope not as I'm herding kids around Salcey Forest this morning. 🚲
> 
> If the forecast is correct, there may be a shower twixt 10 & 11 so we should be OK


Let's hope so


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Weird fact I saw on the internet-there are two escalators in the State of Wyoming.


One up and one down ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2022)

Morning .
It looks like there are lots of sun spots on our windows and cars . I could be wrong and it might just be rain !


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2022)

I bought a new doorbell yesterday. It has 16 different ringtones. All except the one that does a necessary _DING DONG _are absolute rubbish. 
Who on earth wants 20 seconds of Fur Elise!? (Apologies, I can't put an omelette above the U)


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I would never use Oops after a parcel never arrived! Stayed in and waited for it as it was about to arrive according to their tracking . Watched the confusion on their tracking , eventually contacted their peeps in control who looked in to it. Eventually gave up and got a refund ! If you see the van drivers go inside their vans I think it is inconceivable for them to lose a parcel , especially a parcel 1ft X 9ins x6 ins. Falling off a conveyor belt and getting missed probably !
> Our local Hermes drivers make them look useless.



A few years ago a parcel company lost a long curtain rail I'd ordered, it was for the big bay window in our lounge, a parcel that was 8 foot long and a foot across, the company I ordered it from had clear CCTV footage of it being loaded on the van but it never reached me and there's been no sign of it since, the company had to replace it, that one arrived safely.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2022)

A lot of parcel companies now take a pic of the parcel at the delivery point to prove that it's been dropped off at the correct address.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A lot of parcel companies now take a pic of the parcel at the delivery point to prove that it's been dropped off at the correct address.


Even that doesn’t always work. Our local Facebook page often has people putting up photos of their parcels and asking if anyone recognises the door as it’s not theirs!


----------



## dave r (12 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Even that doesn’t always work. Our local Facebook page often has people putting up photos of their parcels and asking if anyone recognises the door as it’s not theirs!



Yes they come up on our local pages regularly.


----------



## DCLane (12 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A lot of parcel companies now take a pic of the parcel at the delivery point to prove that it's been dropped off at the correct address.


In this case the box arrived, so there's evidence it was delivered. However, it had been opened and badly re-taped. I'm not sure Skagen/Fossil send out packages sealed like this (note - I cut the tape to open it):







The company are starting with the investigation process ...


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Even that doesn’t always work. Our local Facebook page often has people putting up photos of their parcels and asking if anyone recognises the door as it’s not theirs!


I had a photo that the courier took of the 'safe place'. He'd launched the parcel over the back fence then held his phone up to take a pic of the parcel in the middle of the lawn 😂


----------



## oldwheels (12 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A lot of parcel companies now take a pic of the parcel at the delivery point to prove that it's been dropped off at the correct address.


I have seen a few recently here where a pic was taken but inside somebody's shed. Pleas on FB page "does anybody recognise their shed in this pic?" There are also quite a few in Oban with pictures taken on anonymous doorsteps.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Even that doesn’t always work. Our local Facebook page often has people putting up photos of their parcels and asking if anyone recognises the door as it’s not theirs!


I should read to the end before posting as I have just put up the same comment.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I bought a new doorbell yesterday. It has 16 different ringtones. All except the one that does a necessary _DING DONG _are absolute rubbish.
> Who on earth wants 20 seconds of Fur Elise!? (Apologies, I can't put an omelette above the U)



ü

You're welcome.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Apr 2022)

Sunshine and showers today and still a bit windy but not as bad as yesterday.
Wind is always a feature anywhere north and west in Scotland and usually very strong. I remember being up near Loch Shin and took a forest road up the Bettyhill direction. I had come back down to the tarmac road again to return downhill to base when a female cyclist came struggling up the not very steep road " This is hell on earth she shouted "as she had struggled against the wind for miles.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Sunshine and showers today and still a bit windy but not as bad as yesterday.
> Wind is always a feature anywhere north and west in Scotland and usually very strong. I remember being up near Loch Shin and took a forest road up the Bettyhill direction. I had come back down to the tarmac road again to return downhill to base when a female cyclist came struggling up the not very steep road " This is hell on earth she shouted "as she had struggled against the wind for miles.


I remember climbing the Pap of Glencoe, and a fierce wind made what in calm weather is a walk and a bit of scrambling into a similar ordeal. I got quite spooked.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Even that doesn’t always work. Our local Facebook page often has people putting up photos of their parcels and asking if anyone recognises the door as it’s not theirs!


Like that Spec Savers add!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> In this case the box arrived, so there's evidence it was delivered. However, it had been opened and badly re-taped. I'm not sure Skagen/Fossil send out packages sealed like this (note - I cut the tape to open it):
> 
> View attachment 639580
> 
> ...


Ooh! There might be plinger frints and DNA on it !


----------



## mybike (12 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Vanilla or cream slices...
> 
> Twist the top layer off and put it upside down on the plate. Then take a cake fork and eat the bottom layer. Set the cake fork aside, pick up the top layer with your fingers and scarf it.
> 
> ...


Laying them on their side & proceeding with the said fork is often successful.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> One up and one down ?


I believe so, both in Casper.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I remember climbing the Pap of Glencoe, and a fierce wind made what in calm weather is a walk and a bit of scrambling into a similar ordeal. I got quite spooked.


Quite often we used to have to pedal hard down the Back Mount heading south from Glencoe. Quite a steep hill one would expect to coast down.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Laying them on their side & proceeding with the said fork is often successful.


A sharp knife is even better for cutting and with care can be used for eating without getting your fingers sticky.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I believe so, both in Casper.


Oh! I wanted them to be either end of the state !


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

Warm, breezy and sort of sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but still feeling a bit out-of-sorts. Puttered around gently in the kitchen this morning. This included removing the sprouts from a bag of potatoes. No, not *those* kind of sprouts... 

Writing will be on the agenda this afternoon. And maybe a gentle bicycular bimble.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I bought a new doorbell yesterday. It has 16 different ringtones. All except the one that does a necessary _DING DONG _are absolute rubbish.
> Who on earth wants 20 seconds of Fur Elise!? (Apologies, I can't put an omelette above the U)



Omelette?!?!?!?!?! 

*UMLAUT*

Semantics...


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Woken up by someone wanting his breakfast very vocally.



Yes, there is no snooze or pause button on a cat that needs a whim catering to.

Been there, done that, have a whole wardrobe of t-shirts...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2022)

Lunchtime stroll around the block completed


----------



## pawl (12 Apr 2022)

Postman called with two padded envelopes from Amazon.I was out side and said I’ll take them He said he has to put them in the letter box and take a photo of them sticking out of the letter box to prove they have been delivered I now the postman he has delivered to us for years and anything that doesn’t fit through the letter box he puts in the garden box at the back of the house Leaves a note that he has delivered We have always had this arrangement with him Saves us a trip to the main sorting office


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Postman called with two padded envelopes from Amazon.I was out side and said I’ll take them He said he has to put them in the letter box and take a photo of them sticking out of the letter box to prove they have been delivered I now the postman he has delivered to us for years and anything that doesn’t fit through the letter box he puts in the garden box at the back of the house Leaves a note that he has delivered We have always had this arrangement with him Saves us a trip to the main sorting office



I have a similar arrangement with my postie. We got a new postie last autumn, so I did have to make the odd trip to the sorting office to pick stuff up, but then managed to catch her and have a quiet word. She now leaves any large items in one of the log bins. 

We've always got on with our various posties - they know they can stop and use the little girls / little boys room here and grab a hot or cold drink if they need it.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

Speaking of, I wonder how @postman is getting on...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Omelette?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> *UMLAUT*
> 
> Semantics...


No need to be diacritical!


----------



## rockyroller (12 Apr 2022)

guess I won't be dipping my toes in this water!


----------



## rockyroller (12 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yes, there is no snooze or pause button on a cat that needs a whim catering to.


yes & their revenge, for sleeping in, can be quite rude


----------



## rockyroller (12 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I have seen a few recently here where a pic was taken but inside somebody's shed. Pleas on FB page "does anybody recognise their shed in this pic?" There are also quite a few in Oban with pictures taken on anonymous doorsteps.


ha! yeah recently had a delivery w/ a photo on a neighbor's steps, which I recognized, except the PKG wasn't there! turns out their cat-sitter took it in & didn't read the recipient's name & address. I left a note in the door, so when the cat-sitter came back, she brought it to me. ironically, it was cat food, which I can't find in stores anymore


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2022)

Yesterday I had to drive several trips with a van to pick up bikes and parts, today I'm in a different shop and most of my clients are on holiday, so the time is passing rather slowly.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have a similar arrangement with my postie. We got a new postie last autumn, so I did have to make the odd trip to the sorting office to pick stuff up, but then managed to catch her and have a quiet word. She now leaves any large items in one of the log bins.
> 
> We've always got on with our various posties - they know they can stop and use the little girls / little boys room here and grab a hot or cold drink if they need it.


When I was a postie many years ago I had a regular stop in the kitchens of a local hotel where I always got coffee and a seat. I could see from the back window the guy in charge {cannot remember his title} cycling round checking so I sometimes had to cut my visit short. 
If it was a nice morning I think he just came out for a cycle run as mine was a bike "walk".


----------



## oldwheels (12 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> guess I won't be dipping my toes in this water!
> View attachment 639618


We often get similar in the sea here and collecting shellfish is then forbidden. Since the clam dredgers cannot work the seabed either we got good catches of clams [scallops] when the ban was lifted.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2022)

Yesterday I had my first "official" day in the bike shop. I spent most of it driving around the countryside picking up bikes and tidying up my end of the workshop so I catually could get at the work stand. Then I had to repair the work stand.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

Lovely luncheon. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with chicken, bacon & sweetcorn, one with sliced avocado. Plus a banana, half a mango and two


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> yes & their revenge, for sleeping in, can be quite rude



Lexi bites my nose...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2022)

Hot chocolate time


----------



## Hebe (12 Apr 2022)

I am also wondering how @postman is getting on.

It is Mr Hebe’s birthday. Amongst other less mundane celebrations he has read our water meter and secured a very large reduction on a surprisingly large bill. Not sure whose meter our bill was based on but it definitely wasn’t ours.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> guess I won't be dipping my toes in this water!
> View attachment 639618


We have Blue Algae warnings locally


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2022)

Currently trying to separate some plastic toys from the electronic parts inside for recycling; after extensive testing I can reassure any concerned relatives that "Playskool" toys are almost entirely indestructible even with a large hammer and chisel.


----------



## Threevok (12 Apr 2022)

Absolutely hammering it down here


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

Hebe said:


> I am also wondering how @postman is getting on.
> 
> It is Mr Hebe’s birthday. Amongst other less mundane celebrations he has read our water meter and secured a very large reduction on a surprisingly large bill. Not sure whose meter our bill was based on but it definitely wasn’t ours.



Happy Cake Day to Mr Hebe


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

I have just squeezed two hake fillets, three ribeye steaks and a pack of kidneys into the freezer.

There is no more space in the freezer.


----------



## Hebe (12 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just squeezed two hake fillets, three ribeye steaks and a pack of kidneys into the freezer.
> 
> There is no more space in the freezer.


Oh no! You’ll have to eat something


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

Hebe said:


> Oh no! You’ll have to eat something



Really need to finish what's in the fridge, first.  Other than having some fish tonight.

There were five good-sized hake fillets in the pack btw. Took out three - one for me, one for the parental unit and one for the furry girls to share.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

It is spitting with rain. So much for a brief bicycular bimble.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Apr 2022)

Better weather must be on it's way as my neighbour is putting up his gazebo and putting fabric covers on seats and benches. 
OTOH Easter weekend is approaching and he will have relatives from Glasgow coming to visit so they will be out in the garden as the house is not big enough to cope with all of them. I notice he has dusted off the BBQ as well.
Some tourists have out of date ideas of our island and on FB ask if anything will be open over easter ie shops and eateries. Greed rule nowadays and they may be grabbed off the street and their wallets emptied if they are not careful.
We once had a film crew visiting our workshop who left most disappointed as we were fully mechanised plus some computer controls. They expected an old wifie sitting knitting by the fireside.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

Wind's definitely picked up here.

Anyways, time for a


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Apr 2022)

Smashing ride with grandson and a mate with his lady and his kiddies twice around Salcey Forest..
At 10½ miles, it's his longest ride ever, plus walking the dog for 1½ miles before we went. He'll sleep well tonight


----------



## rockyroller (12 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lexi bites my nose...


that's adorable. I used to have one that would walk up my chest, look into my face, drooling, then when I opened my eyes, he would sneeze, spraying me w/ her anticipatory saliva. our remaining unit, just leaves "presents"


----------



## rockyroller (12 Apr 2022)

tonight I go back to my 2nite night-shift. just 7-10pm so it's short. but's it's been 2 years & a cpl weeks since I've gone in to my 2nd job, at night

the time should fly by, so I have no worries & the extra $$ will help pay down my dental bills


----------



## rockyroller (12 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Smashing ride with grandson and a mate with his lady and his kiddies twice around Salcey Forest..
> At 10½ miles, it's his longest ride ever, plus walking the dog for 1½ miles before we went. He'll sleep well tonight


you might too!?


----------



## rockyroller (12 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just squeezed two hake fillets, three ribeye steaks and a pack of kidneys into the freezer.
> 
> There is no more space in the freezer.


sounds like our freezer. we tend to operate with just the top layer. God only knows wutz under it


----------



## tyred (12 Apr 2022)

I felt fine this morning but increasingly felt shoot all day at work - really cold, aches and pains and I felt super lethargic as I walked home so bought a Covid test and have tested positive


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2022)

Nice 12 miles to my parents and back.
Been a nice day here


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I felt fine this morning but increasingly felt shoot all day at work - really cold, aches and pains and I felt super lethargic as I walked home so bought a Covid test and have tested positive


Bad news. What's the self-isolation advice in Ireland? (Having asked, please don't ask back, I've lost track of the latest changes.) I suppose your return to office work might be delayed a little bit more.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

Piggy Reynard...

Hake with tarragon butter, mashed potatoes and roasted Mediterranean veggies. 

*BURP*


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> that's adorable. I used to have one that would walk up my chest, look into my face, drooling, then when I opened my eyes, he would sneeze, spraying me w/ her anticipatory saliva. our remaining unit, just leaves "presents"



Adorable? 

It's bloody painful! She really nips!


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> sounds like our freezer. we tend to operate with just the top layer. God only knows wutz under it



I have an upright freezer. I do know what's in it (more or less) but I've been keeping it well-stocked these last two years.


----------



## Reynard (12 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I felt fine this morning but increasingly felt shoot all day at work - really cold, aches and pains and I felt super lethargic as I walked home so bought a Covid test and have tested positive



Mend quickly xxx


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I felt fine this morning but increasingly felt shoot all day at work - really cold, aches and pains and I felt super lethargic as I walked home so bought a Covid test and have tested positive


Does that mean you isolate and stay away from the office?


----------



## Hebe (12 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I felt fine this morning but increasingly felt shoot all day at work - really cold, aches and pains and I felt super lethargic as I walked home so bought a Covid test and have tested positive


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Apr 2022)

Get well soon, @tyred


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Apr 2022)

A spinach and mushroom pizza is cooling in the kitchen. 

Heavy weather forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

There's a bakewell tart in the kitchen with my name on it. Time to make a  methinks...


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

And off to bed I go.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2022)

Swmbo has finally tested clear after 11 days and an IV drips worth of COVID anti bodies .


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Apr 2022)

Time to get ready for work. It looks like it will be a nice ride today though.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2022)

No vocal waking this morning for some strange reason.
Dry outside with a mixture of grey and blue skies.
Tea is brewing .


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2022)

Morning. Managed a better sleep last night  It’s a tad dismal and damp here though but I’ll get out for a gentle wander and stick the green bin out too.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2022)

I'm up. 
It's Black Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Office door has pushed ajar 
The re charging of bike lights begins again .


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up.
> It's Black Bin day today.


Its green and brown for us tomorrow and both still free at the moment


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It looks like it will be a nice ride today ...



It was.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2022)

I thought I was awake when I got up. My brain, however, is still lingering somewhere in the pillow and tea hasn't managed to tempt it to join the rest of me. I may have to go and fetch it.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Adorable?
> 
> It's bloody painful! She really nips!


My old Tom used to bite my beard .


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My old Tom used to bite my beard .



I've had relatives like that too.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2022)

Morning.
What day is it ?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've had relatives like that too.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have an upright freezer. I do know what's in it (more or less) but I've been keeping it well-stocked these last two years.


I have 2 freezers, one front opening in the kitchen and one top loading in a cupboard with good ventilation. The top loader is currently not in use but has to get used if sea fishing when there can be a substantial bulk of mackerel, coalfish and pollack.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Apr 2022)

Slightly damp overcast day with little wind. Typical weather for here really.
Mystified to see my flag enthusiast neighbour out before heading off to work putting up a Stars and Stripes as well as his usual St Andrews Cross. 
Then I remembered today is the big wedding.
Another neighbour is getting married to an American woman who has been living with him for the last year at least. Not sure what is planned but probably chaos for our street will happen anyway.
On FB some tourist is complaining that everybody drives too fast on the roads here. What he really means is that he drives too slow and gets in everybody's way and probably does not use passing places so gets harassed by frustrated drivers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2022)

For the first time in my life, I've just paid contactless using my phone! (I smashed the glass on my old one and it would have cost more than the phone was worth to repair. So I got a new one that supports Near Field Communication. You don't even have to be near a field for it to work!)


----------



## Speicher (13 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> For the first time in my life, I've just paid contactless using my phone! (I smashed the glass on my old one and it would have cost more than the phone was worth to repair. So I got a new one that supports Near Field Communication. You don't even have to be near a field for it to work!)


How often do you have to pay for new contactlenses?


----------



## Speicher (13 Apr 2022)

At Hundred Acre Wood, it is warm now enough to plant a few vegetables.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2022)

Second cuppa went down well 
As did the toast 
Wish the phone would stop ringing


----------



## tyred (13 Apr 2022)

Feel better than I did last night. Just like a bad head cold really. Hateful being confined to barracks again just as I was starting to get back to normal after my accident. Would love to go out for a walk.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Apr 2022)

I bought some supermarket sandwiches for lunch today.

I also bought a tub of margarine.

I only ate the sandwiches though.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Apr 2022)

Take out Japanese food just opened around the corner. Happy days!


----------



## pawl (13 Apr 2022)

M u&S fresh chicken and vegetable soup M&S hot cross bun Strawberry yoghurt for lunch


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

Mild, grey and soggy here chez Casa Reynard.

Took a long time to drop off last night, but then I slept like a log. And overslept. Ooops. I have done some writing this morning and generally keeping things gentle.

Forgot to say yesterday that I put my green bin out. Not the black bag though, there's nothing in it. Collection day is a day early this week due to the Easter weekend. They were "bin" and gone before mid-morning.

Have learned a lot while looking at watches on the 'bay. That Caravelle is to Bulova what Tudor is to Rolex, and that Kered watches are a "thing". I will have to try and find a Kered watch just for laughs...  My Gradus should turn up either today or tomorrow - looking at how much they sell for, it *may* have been a good buy. Assuming it works well, that is. There's always the chance I've bought a lemon.

Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Apr 2022)

I've just eaten lunch, I'm a bit tired after the last few weeks and it's suddenly T-shirt weather locally. 

I'm going to be very lucky not to fall asleep this afternoon.


----------



## pawl (13 Apr 2022)

Just checked the local BBC weather forecast cloudy with a gentle breeze 

It is and has been heavy showers off and on all morning.

Time they renewed their sea weed


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I have 2 freezers, one front opening in the kitchen and one top loading in a cupboard with good ventilation. The top loader is currently not in use but has to get used if sea fishing when there can be a substantial bulk of mackerel, coalfish and pollack.



Yeah, that makes sense 

I have a chest freezer as well, but it broke a few years ago over the Xmas hols (that was fun, taking all that lot to the tip...), and now gets used as a cupboard for cat food. I chose not to replace it as an additional freezer, because it was just an invitation to buy too much when yellow stickering.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My old Tom used to bite my beard .



The friend I go walking with had this problem a while ago that several of her cats kept on chewing her hair. And then she realized that they liked the flavour of the coconut shampoo and conditioner she was using.

She changed to a different shampoo and bingo, disappointed cats...


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2022)

Raining well


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

It's stopped  here.

For now...


----------



## rockyroller (13 Apr 2022)

last night's work wasn't bad. working with a new hire, a young man from Ecuador. having just had my front teeth upper & lower crowned & looking good, at great expense, I couldn't help but notice his front teeth are damaged & some missing. he is so nice & I can't help but imagine his hardships for his young life & his prospects moving forward. he's conscientious & eager to learn the job & English


----------



## rockyroller (13 Apr 2022)

saw a big boat, fishing type, on a trailer, on the highway. must be Spring. tried to take a cell phone pic but my phone's camera was fooled by the windshield glass & the photo is horrible


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Raining well


I concur. As does my soggy doggy. 
She did enjoy the 3 mile walk through sheep filled fields, though! 🐑


----------



## oldwheels (13 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, that makes sense
> 
> I have a chest freezer as well, but it broke a few years ago over the Xmas hols (that was fun, taking all that lot to the tip...), and now gets used as a cupboard for cat food. I chose not to replace it as an additional freezer, because it was just an invitation to buy too much when yellow stickering.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> Feel better than I did last night. Just like a bad head cold really. Hateful being confined to barracks again just as I was starting to get back to normal after my accident. Would love to go out for a walk.


If you feel up to it can you not just go for a walk and avoid contact with anybody?


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

Had a ham & cheddar sandwich for luncheon, along with a pear, an orange and two 

It is currently not  but it's looking rather dark on the horizon again. I was planning on going into town to sort out a few errands, but have decided to defer as I don't fancy getting wet.

My watch has arrived.


----------



## tyred (13 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> If you feel up to it can you not just go for a walk and avoid contact with anybody?


I'm very tempted. I was considering driving to a quiet beach I know and I can't see what harm it would do but the advice is not to go out.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2022)

W'hey! 
The camera is sort of working !
I cycled over to my brother's with it . First of all I tried it without a lens or SD card . Switched it on and it came up with Err ! I put an SD card in and formatted it . It seemed to do that. I tried the reset buttons but Err remained . I noticed that there was clock next to Err , so I put the date and time in . I put his lens on and set everything to manual and tried taking a photo . The shutter hesitated , took a picture but the mirror returned to the up position . I tried several in quick succession but it delayed and the mirror returned to the up position . Oh! The Err had gone . I tried the camera in auto mode , it took a blank picture. I tried different settings just to check exposures and it seemed to work . It was making progress . I tried the camera in fully auto mode and took a picture . It came out but wasn't quite right . I then looked at the mode dial where there were little pictures . I chose mountains as it is mountainous around here ! . It took a picture without complaining ! . I think I need to study the manual thoroughly to see what is going on .
I'm happy that it seems to be working !


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm very tempted. I was considering driving to a quiet beach I know and I can't see what harm it would do but the advice is not to go out.


It really annoys me when someone clearly being responsible is wrestling with their conscience, whether to go out alone in an enclosed car to a place where there is no-one else around - and would obviously not stop and get out if there were - and other b@$t@rd$ party like there was no tomorrow even after a +ve test or use public transport while coughing and sneezing all over the place. 

Why not go out in the car a short distance to a very quiet place with a good view and just park up to sit in the peace and quiet for a few minutes? That would seem to be a compromise that keeps you 'enclosed' within your own bubble and not putting anyone else even remotely at risk.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Apr 2022)

next bike ride won't be until Monday night after work ... ;-(
I'm free Thursday night but it's gonna rain & I don't normally joy-ride in the rain

big party at our house Saturday so I need to clean & make room, before then, to prepare. guests are bringing chairs & soup bowls. this is turning into quite the event!


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

It's been raining on and off all afternoon.

Looking out of the window, there are some pretty amazing / ominous looking storm clouds rolling in.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2022)

Sun's out
Bed stripped and clean bed linen fitted
Green and brown bins kerbside ready for the morning . 
Time to relax after the washing up


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

Unpacked the watch earlier. Looks really lovely, only a couple of minor scuffs to the glass, otherwise doesn't seem to have seen that much use at all. Or the person who had it took good care of it. I've wound it up, put it on, and we'll see how thigs go. Seems to be keeping good time so far.

One gripe - the clasp is very fiddly - I'm one of these daft people who is left handed and wears a watch on her left wrist.  

So I'll be getting that replaced with the closed gate type that's on my Seiko. I also need to get the bracelet re-sized, as it's just a gnat's todger too big, but will wait till after the Easter hols and then get everything sorted at the same time.


----------



## postman (13 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Speaking of, I wonder how @postman is getting on...


Thank you for asking ok not bouncing like Tigger.I feel that rubbish a bar of chocolate has lasted two days,and will last a lot longer.I have also found out you can get rid of operation hiccups by eating a couple of spoons of honey I found the idea on the web and it works.So tonight one spoonful of honey equals one good nights sleep.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> Thank you for asking ok not bouncing like Tigger.I feel that rubbish a bar of chocolate has lasted two days,and will last a lot longer.I have also found out you can get rid of operation hiccups by eating a couple of spoons of honey I found the idea on the web and it works.So tonight one spoonful of honey equals one good nights sleep.



Glad to hear you're out the other side. Take care of yourself, old bean xxx


----------



## Illaveago (13 Apr 2022)

This is the camera I have been playing with and a photo I took with it today.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

I have a  and two petit beurre biskits.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Sun's out
> Bed stripped and clean bed linen fitted
> Green and brown bins kerbside ready for the morning .
> Time to relax after the washing up


Oh heck, if you can do the washing up then I suppose I can too.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> This is the camera I have been playing with and a photo I took with it today.



Neat.  It's satisfying to solve a fun / frustrating puzzle. Hope you end up with a fully-working camera for your efforts.


----------



## Hebe (13 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> Thank you for asking ok not bouncing like Tigger.I feel that rubbish a bar of chocolate has lasted two days,and will last a lot longer.I have also found out you can get rid of operation hiccups by eating a couple of spoons of honey I found the idea on the web and it works.So tonight one spoonful of honey equals one good nights sleep.



Good to see you posting again. The honey to fx hiccups made me smile. Hope you get a better night’s sleep tonight.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Apr 2022)

Another nice day and got a couple of things sorted.
New eye gel as the drops I had were not working too well. Brief phone chat with an optician and she phoned the local pharmacy to check on availability who gave them on a pharmacists prescription. No idea if you have that system in England but it is quite handy. We have to register with the pharmacy and they can give a range of products without bothering a GP.
Bookings made for my next mainland trip. Heartening to see somebody else in the office obviously learning the system and my bookings are complicated so very educational. This suggests they are not contemplating closing the office here as that is a major fear for many.
Parking is currently a problem of course and tourists choose to park where it very clearly says 'No Parking 24hr access required"
This is for access to refuel the Kilchoan ferry and no doubt they would be quick to complain if the ferry could not sail due to no fuel getting to it.


----------



## Speicher (13 Apr 2022)

@tyred 
Are you watching "Heartbeat" or peeling onions? 😢


----------



## tyred (13 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> @tyred
> Are you watching "Heartbeat" or peeling onions? 😢


I'm not but might do later. I have discovered that most episodes of Heartbeat are on YouTube


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

Right, I suppose I ought to top up the wood bins.

Haven't needed to turn on the oil radiators these last few days as the two storage heaters have been more than enough, but it's still nice to have a fire on in the evenings.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

Right, that's that done.

Now it's time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Hebe (13 Apr 2022)

Oops. Just found a reply from one of the other solar companies in my junk folder


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Apr 2022)

I need to cook some more pasta for tomorrow.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's that done.
> 
> Now it's time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


I had popty ping shepherd’s pie with peas. Molly loves peas. Think she had around a dozen. 🐱


----------



## rockyroller (13 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> Thank you for asking ok not bouncing like Tigger.I feel that rubbish a bar of chocolate has lasted two days,and will last a lot longer.I have also found out you can get rid of operation hiccups by eating a couple of spoons of honey I found the idea on the web and it works.So tonight one spoonful of honey equals one good nights sleep.


must be glad to be home!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2022)

Wanted to do a walk on Friday and just found out we need a permit so i have just applied for one lets see if we get one in time


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Wanted to do a walk on Friday and just found out we need a permit so i have just applied for one lets see if we get one in time


A permit for a walk??


----------



## biggs682 (13 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> A permit for a walk??


Yes it's a local nature reserve


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2022)

I got a parking ticket delivered today. It was on a retail park and it looks like that I was only allowed to park there for 90 minutes. That was an expensive walk to the other side of the shops where there's another car park. Going by car would have saved me £60. It's a walking penalty!


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

Chicken & gravy (made with the jelly that was in the bottom of the bag from the rotisserie chicken), mashed potatoes, sweetcorn and the last of the roasted veggies from yesterday.

Tasty. 

Other than mashed potatoes (made extra because I want to make gnocchi on Friday), I have no more leftovers. Everything is gone. That's very satisfying to have gotten to the bottom of stuff before it all develops language skills.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I had popty ping shepherd’s pie with peas. Molly loves peas. Think she had around a dozen. 🐱



A fellow cat show judge (who was my mentor when I started out on that ladder) used to have a seal-point Siamese who had a "thing" for brussels sprouts. Said cat used to steal them from the vegetable rack...


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need to cook some more pasta for tomorrow.


Does it take that long you've to cook it overnight?


----------



## Jenkins (13 Apr 2022)

I'm just catching up with some of the posts from Monday and for some reason I'm getting hungry.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Does it take that long you've to cook it overnight?


Probably, if you use cold water.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I'm just catching up with some of the posts from Monday and for some reason I'm getting hungry.



Am I to blame?


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I'm just catching up with some of the posts from Monday and for some reason I'm getting hungry.



Actually, probably not entirely... I wasn't the one who started talking about cream cakes...


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Probably, if you use cold water.


Cold water would be safer, no chance of scalding or burning the pasta in the pan. Causing a bit of smoke.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

Five hours in, and the watch is still keeping good time.


----------



## dave r (13 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I had popty ping shepherd’s pie with peas. Molly loves peas. Think she had around a dozen. 🐱



Molly would love it here, my Good Lady has her meals sat on the settee, we have a small table that she uses, if we have peas I'm usually sweeping up dropped peas for a couple of days afterwards, its a bit of a standing joke between us.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> Molly would love it here, my Good Lady has her meals sat on the settee, we have a small table that she uses, if we have peas I'm usually sweeping up dropped peas for a couple of days afterwards, its a bit of a standing joke between us.



I'm sure you could make an arrangement to borrow Madam Molly...


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Five hours in, and the watch is still keeping good time.


It'll be right twice a day at least, if you don't wind it. At least once a day if you do wind it.


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> It'll be right twice a day at least, if you don't wind it. At least once a day if you do wind it.



It's self-winding... 

As long as I keep wearing it, that is...


----------



## Reynard (13 Apr 2022)

And perfect for those long-distance cyclists... Audax watches.

Yes, they actually exist.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's self-winding...
> 
> As long as I keep wearing it, that is...


Right at least once a day then.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

I have a  and a pain au chocolat.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

Day and date have swapped over, so that's working too...

So far, so good.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Day and date have swapped over, so that's working too...
> 
> So far, so good.


Half an hour late.
Did they at least move in the right direction?


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Apr 2022)

The sun is shining by the sea this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2022)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> The sun is shining by the sea this morning.


It's not here or if it is it's hidden by the sea mist


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2022)

No cat alarm this morning to wake me
Not sure why he wasn't being vocal 
Parked him self halfway down the stairs but decided it was easier to go and back down rather than just down when I started to go down stairs I told him it was unlucky to cross on the stairs but he didn't seem bothered


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2022)

In the time it's taken me to make a cuppa and have a shower the sea mist has cleared enough to see across the road .
First cuppa going down well


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh heck, if you can do the washing up then I suppose I can too.


Ooh! Health and Safety first ! 
Whisk assessment!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Another nice day and got a couple of things sorted.
> New eye gel as the drops I had were not working too well. Brief phone chat with an optician and she phoned the local pharmacy to check on availability who gave them on a pharmacists prescription. No idea if you have that system in England but it is quite handy. We have to register with the pharmacy and they can give a range of products without bothering a GP.
> Bookings made for my next mainland trip. Heartening to see somebody else in the office obviously learning the system and my bookings are complicated so very educational. This suggests they are not contemplating closing the office here as that is a major fear for many.
> Parking is currently a problem of course and tourists choose to park where it very clearly says 'No Parking 24hr access required"
> This is for access to refuel the Kilchoan ferry and no doubt they would be quick to complain if the ferry could not sail due to no fuel getting to it.


What you need are those individual wheel car jacks. Each one is a wheeled trolley jack which is placed by each wheel . As the jack is pumped up rollers move in and lift the wheel off the ground . Once all wheels are free the vehicle can be spun round and placed in an impossibly tight space .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> In the time it's taken me to make a cuppa and have a shower the sea mist has cleared enough to see across the road .
> First cuppa going down well


The Northants coastline can be a very changeable thing. 

Meanwhile, the forecast tells me it's cloudy but the sky is blue. I'm taking my daughter's mother off to the Weald today, ostensibly to see how the bluebells are coming along. What she doesn't know is that daughter, stepdaughter and grandkids are giving her a surprise visit too. I've even been shown how to set up live tracking on WhatsApp so that we don't accidentally bump into each other at the wrong moment. That said, I'm not sure when it will be the right moment. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2022)

Morning.
I just got up to answer the phone and I've gone all Ooohhh!


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2022)

Ahhhh..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2022)

Cantonaaa?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> In the time it's taken me to make a cuppa and have a shower the sea mist has cleared enough to see across the road .
> First cuppa going down well


The tide is probably out !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Neat.  It's satisfying to solve a fun / frustrating puzzle. Hope you end up with a fully-working camera for your efforts.


Whilst I cycled over to my brother's yesterday I was wishing it would work .
I have been looking on the net for possible causes . Not sure if anything I have done worked or that it is a complicated set up . I'm not sure if the problem was just down to the clock not being set . I don't think my Pentax has that . If it has I've ignored it . 
I will need to get a lens and battery or battery case for CR2 batteries.
I noticed a couple of things . The mirror hesitated several times in the up position . Whether this was due to a long shutter speed I don't know ! The other thing ! The aperture control lever which I discovered has now freed up !
I am slowly reading through the manual .


----------



## oldwheels (14 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What you need are those individual wheel car jacks. Each one is a wheeled trolley jack which is placed by each wheel . As the jack is pumped up rollers move in and lift the wheel off the ground . Once all wheels are free the vehicle can be spun round and placed in an impossibly tight space .


----------



## oldwheels (14 Apr 2022)

Another damp looking morning but they often brighten up by mid morning so still hope of a nice day.
Today's excitement is a trip to the dump with my old freezer and some redundant fish boxes. Since my wildlife pal is coming to help with his pickup it probably means an argument at the dump when they try to charge commercial rates. 
Cars can dump for free but anything looking commercial gets charged unless persuaded otherwise. A couple of the staff owe me favours so unless they are off it should be ok.


----------



## tyred (14 Apr 2022)

I can take a deep breath this morning without it sounding like a trainee bagpipe player so I must be recovering


----------



## postman (14 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Northants coastline can be a very changeable thing.
> 
> Meanwhile, the forecast tells me it's cloudy but the sky is blue. I'm taking my daughter's mother off to the Weald today, ostensibly to see how the bluebells are coming along. What she doesn't know is that daughter, stepdaughter and grandkids are giving her a surprise visit too. I've even been shown how to set up live tracking on WhatsApp so that we don't accidentally bump into each other at the wrong moment. That said, I'm not sure when it will be the right moment. What could possibly go wrong?


That's lovely,we once did something similar.Father in Law took mother in law for a meal.We had travelled from Manchester with son and daughter.We were sat having pre drinks,Fil pushed MIL to the next table,nobody spoke ,her face as she saw her two grandkids was something I will never forget,have some tissues ready.I have watery eyes just typing this.Have a lovely day.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> In the time it's taken me to make a cuppa and have a shower the sea mist has cleared enough to see across the road .
> First cuppa going down well


That'd make it a fog, not a mist in meteorological terms then.
Visibility less than1,100 yards.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


>


It is for those peeps who park where they shouldn't !


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The tide is probably out !


Certainly is


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## oldwheels (14 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It is for those peeps who park where they shouldn't !


I did get that but it is not my problem in that area. Good idea tho'.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Apr 2022)

this would be a good day to just go back to bed


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2022)

I'm having a day with the fairies !


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's self-winding...
> 
> As long as I keep wearing it, that is...


And don't wear it to mow, or use the chain saw.


----------



## tyred (14 Apr 2022)

Just made myself a packet of "Thick farmhouse vegetable soup" and it says four servings. In the words of Rab C. Nesbitt, a family of four what?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2022)

Bristol Airport was telling people to arrive extra early if they want to go abroad .

Should I go and queue now in case I want to go somewhere in the future ?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2022)

The thought of traveling abroad doesn't appeal to me at all , planing on riding to Milton Keynes tomorrow that's abroad enough for me


----------



## Threevok (14 Apr 2022)

Car radiator has sprung a leak. Ordered some K-Seal. Not faffing with a new radiator on a car that's 17 years old and done 96,000


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

Warm and mostly overcast, though the sun is trying to burn through the cloud.

I slept well, and then had a morning re-jigging fridges and fruit bowls and other comestible supplies. I also have the pork ribs I bought the other day sitting in the crock pot wearing a BBQ glaze. Will finish those in the over later.

Will be trotting into town this afternoon for some suitable plastic boxes to turn into rat trap hideys and for a bin. And I've discovered that the rats have broken into my cat litter stash and have been eating it as it's corn-based. Little bar stewards. I have a large grey dustbin to put the sack in, but that's too big for the space in the house, so will be decanting into a smaller (yet to be purchased) bin.

The watch kept time overnight while I wasn't wearing it, so well chuffed.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> And don't wear it to mow, or use the chain saw.



Guess the vibrations won't do it any good.

I do have a ride-on mower tho - wouldn't want to be doing this place with something you have to trot behind...


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Half an hour late.
> Did they at least move in the right direction?



I wasn't actually sat there at midnight, looking for the change with baited breath, the same way we used to wait on the train concourse to see those old style flappy departure boards change over while wondering what platform your train will be on.

But yes, it changed and in the right direction.

Not that I can see them properly without my reading glasses - or hold my wrist at arm's length...


----------



## DCLane (14 Apr 2022)

Camera, sound, celebrity have arrived again ... with a car this time!


----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> Feel better than I did last night. Just like a bad head cold really. Hateful being confined to barracks again just as I was starting to get back to normal after my accident. Would love to go out for a walk.


Sneak out after dark?


----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> M u&S fresh chicken and vegetable soup M&S hot cross bun Strawberry yoghurt for lunch


1/2 a yellow sticker gammon steak meal for 2 here, other steak in the freezer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2022)

Bluebells ✓


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I wasn't actually sat there at midnight, looking for the change with baited breath, the same way we used to wait on the train concourse to see those old style flappy departure boards change over while wondering what platform your train will be on.
> 
> But yes, it changed and in the right direction.
> 
> Not that I can see them properly without my reading glasses - *or hold my wrist at arm's length*...


If you can hold your wrist at more than arms length, post a picture.


----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> It really annoys me when someone clearly being responsible is wrestling with their conscience, whether to go out alone in an enclosed car to a place where there is no-one else around - and would obviously not stop and get out if there were - and other b@$t@rd$ party like there was no tomorrow even after a +ve test or use public transport while coughing and sneezing all over the place.
> 
> Why not go out in the car a short distance to a very quiet place with a good view and just park up to sit in the peace and quiet for a few minutes? That would seem to be a compromise that keeps you 'enclosed' within your own bubble and not putting anyone else even remotely at risk.


They ignored the restrictions because they knew they were only theatre.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What you need are those individual wheel car jacks. Each one is a wheeled trolley jack which is placed by each wheel . As the jack is pumped up rollers move in and lift the wheel off the ground . Once all wheels are free the vehicle can be spun round and placed in an impossibly tight space .


It does take me back to the days when I did have parking problems to deal with and for a while was unfortunate to be in charge of a working pier.
Excuses included 
"It's ok I have permission from head office". I took great pleasure in my reply "Sorry don't remember giving you permission, I am head office"
"I know your directors personally." "Aye right so just go away" [or words to that effect]
Inevitably there was also "Do you know who I am? I am Lady C. and demand we get a personal tour immediately. I do not care if you are having lunch"
"You may indeed moor your yacht alongside the pier but I must point out that the puffer carrying coal will be unloading straight over your deck."
That is just a small sample.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

Lovely luncheon today. One mug of chicken soup (basically the stock and jelly from the chicken plus the last few bits of meat), two slices of wholemeal toast, one with ham & mustard, one with cheddar, plus a pear, an orange and one


----------



## mybike (14 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Probably, if you use cold water.


He's in Germany don't they use solar power or summat? Doesn't cook well at night.


----------



## Hebe (14 Apr 2022)

Today I cooked leek and potato soup and walked to the darkroom to collect some prints that were drying. I was thinking about going for a proper walk but my feet are freezing, and that’s inside. Time to put a merino wash on I think.


----------



## KnittyNorah (14 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> They ignored the restrictions because they knew they were only theatre.


I believe that anyone who ignores restrictions or advice of this nature when they know full well they are, or are highly likely to be, infectious to others who may become dangerously ill if infected by said disease, and who then deliberately enters into the close company of these same others without their explicit permission, are in reality ignorant, uncaring, selfish b@$t@rd$ with no consideration for their fellow humankind. They are not merely playing on a theatre set.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> Car radiator has sprung a leak. Ordered some K-Seal. Not faffing with a new radiator on a car that's 17 years old and done 96,000


good luck w/ the K-Seal

fwiw - on a car that old, the radiator may not be expensive. our Son is driving my Dad's old 1994 Toyota Camry. everything that needs fixing isn't expensive. a cpl yrs ago, we did do the radiator. for a car that has no payments & costs very little to insure, a radiator seems like a worthwhile repair, to us


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

Right, off into town to get some errands squared away.


----------



## Threevok (14 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> good luck w/ the K-Seal
> 
> fwiw - on a car that old, the radiator may not be expensive. our Son is driving my Dad's old 1994 Toyota Camry. everything that needs fixing isn't expensive. a cpl yrs ago, we did do the radiator. for a car that has no payments & costs very little to insure, a radiator seems like a worthwhile repair, to us



Yeah had a look at a new radiator (about £50-£60) but will be scrapping it soon anyway


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2022)

Hot chocolate o clock time


----------



## tyred (14 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> Yeah had a look at a new radiator (about £50-£60) but will be scrapping it soon anyway


Depending on how/why it's leaking, you can often repair them with car body fillers. Just dry it off and roughen it up a bit first.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> Depending on how/why it's leaking, you can often repair them with car body fillers. Just dry it off and roughen it up a bit first.


Crack an egg into it and drive with the radiator cap off... 👍


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2022)

A long weekend has started


----------



## tyred (14 Apr 2022)

I nodded off to sleep and dropped the book I was reading and lost my place.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need to cook some more pasta for tomorrow.



After all the excitement yesterday I had to go to a meeting and missed lunch.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Apr 2022)

Got my old freezer up to to dump with no problems. Amazing what the proper gear can achieve. My pal's pickup is equipped with a winch and a ramp for loading deer carcasses so we just hitched a bit rope round it and hey presto up it went.
Cannot get it out of my head that it is not the weekend yet and still only Thursday. I keep thinking it is Saturday.
As an add on to the car parking --- yotties were terrible for picking up and tying on to any empty mooring. When you came back to your mooring they had to be asked or told to move off. One charter boat skipper used to come alongside them and then go hard astern. Not only was it noisy but a gush of oily water from the exhaust shot into their cockpit. Difficult to clean that lot up.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Apr 2022)

Blimey we had a local comet paper delivered today. First one since pandemic began…


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

Back from town.

I am now in possession of 24 bog rolls, 4 large tupperwares, a sack of lightweight cat litter*, a funky wall clock** and a metal pedal bin.

* to tide the girls through until their Zooplus order arrives.

** the one in the kitchen went t*ts up the other day

Now have a  and a flat-pack easter egg.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Back from town.
> 
> I am now in possession of 24 bog rolls, 4 large tupperwares, a sack of lightweight cat litter*, a funky wall clock** and a metal pedal bin.
> 
> ...


Crikey, Ikeaster eggs!


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Apr 2022)

*The buyer of a non-fungible token (NFT) of Twitter co-founder Jack Dorsey's first tweet says he "may never sell it" after receiving a series of low bids.*
_Malaysia-based Sina Estavi has been offered just over $6,200 (£4,720), about 0.2% of the $2.9m he paid for it._

I'd give him 20p for it.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

Cats have been fed, and soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> *The buyer of a non-fungible token (NFT) of Twitter co-founder Jack Dorsey's first tweet says he "may never sell it" after receiving a series of low bids.*
> _Malaysia-based Sina Estavi has been offered just over $6,200 (£4,720), about 0.2% of the $2.9m he paid for it._
> 
> I'd give him 20p for it.



Well, I guess the saying about a fool and their money...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> *The buyer of a non-fungible token (NFT) of Twitter co-founder Jack Dorsey's first tweet says he "may never sell it" after receiving a series of low bids.*
> _Malaysia-based Sina Estavi has been offered just over $6,200 (£4,720), about 0.2% of the $2.9m he paid for it._
> 
> I'd give him 20p for it.



I don't use twitter, but I have a dragon made from a bog roll I made when I was six, if anyone is interested. Say.... twenty grand?


----------



## Threevok (14 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Crack an egg into it and drive with the radiator cap off... 👍



That takes me back a few years - that and ladies stockings as fan belts


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> That takes me back a few years - that and ladies stockings as fan belts



And the rubber marigold glove over the distributor cap... 

Although an aluminium plate zip-tied to the back of the grille works equally well.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Cannot get it out of my head that it is not the weekend yet and still only Thursday. I keep thinking it is Saturday.


Me too today.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> And the rubber marigold glove over the distributor cap...
> 
> Although an aluminium plate zip-tied to the back of the grille works equally well.


I went for the metal plate on the grill but since the wee engine in my ownership had to work pretty hard towing I always worried about overheating. In my vans I had to put the heater fan on climbing Ardtornish hill with a full load to keep the gauge on the bottom bit of red.
That is the hill where my trucker friend reported 4.3 gallons per mile climbing with a load.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I went for the metal plate on the grill but since the wee engine in my ownership had to work pretty hard towing I always worried about overheating. In my vans I had to put the heater fan on climbing Ardtornish hill with a full load to keep the gauge on the bottom bit of red.
> That is the hill where my trucker friend reported 4.3 gallons per mile climbing with a load.



Ah, the joys of owning a Mini... 

4.3 gallons per mile. That's definitely an engine under load...


----------



## rockyroller (14 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> Yeah had a look at a new radiator (about £50-£60) but will be scrapping it soon anyway


👍 that's what we keep saying about the car our Son is driving ...


----------



## rockyroller (14 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> this would be a good day to just go back to bed


planning the go back to bed plan ... 30 minutes left to work, then a 40 minute drive ... sweet dreams await


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Apr 2022)

Talking of fuel consumption, my hybrid's mpg keeps on getting higher - partly because the engine is bedding in nicely, partly because it's getting warmer,and partly because I'm learning how to drive it economically. Today's return from a pub lunch in Westerham to home gave me 91.2mpg. Heavy traffic, half the journey in urban conditions.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2022)

Looks good for a few ear;y am miles tomorrow 
Looking forward to 4 days rest from work


----------



## slowmotion (14 Apr 2022)

I caught a Big Boy spider under an upturned glass and took him out of the house to the bottom of the garden. I suspect he's muttering "I'll be back".


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

Slow cooked and then sticky glazed bbq pork ribs, mashed potato and steamed green beans.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Slow cooked and then sticky glazed bbq pork ribs, mashed potato and steamed green beans.



That's the cats sorted, What are you having?


----------



## slowmotion (14 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Slow cooked and then sticky glazed bbq pork ribs, mashed potato and steamed green beans.


Splendid! Not a hint of broccoli.


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's the cats sorted, What are you having?



A bowl of rice krispies. 

Pushed the boat out - they're Kellog's. Well, sort of, as I bought the box on sticker as it was a bit squished.


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> After all the excitement yesterday I had to go to a meeting and missed lunch.


You went to all that trouble, cooking it overnight in cold water and you never managed to eat it!!


----------



## classic33 (14 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> *The buyer of a non-fungible token (NFT) of Twitter co-founder Jack Dorsey's first tweet says he "may never sell it" after receiving a series of low bids.*
> _Malaysia-based Sina Estavi has been offered just over $6,200 (£4,720), about 0.2% of the $2.9m he paid for it._
> 
> I'd give him 20p for it.


How much for a copy from the recipient?


----------



## Reynard (14 Apr 2022)

Time for a  and a pain au chocolat.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> How much for a copy from the recipient?


Well, there's a value on everything, so around 5p I would have thought.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and a pain au chocolat.


Careful you don't lose any chocolat.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Careful you don't lose any chocolat.



I *did* use a plate, you know. A useful prophylactic when it comes to chocolate escapology...


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2022)

Anyways, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2022)

Been awake for a while now 
So going for a few miles
Couple of jobs to do first though


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2022)

Morning .
Ooh! The sun has just burst through some cloud and lit up the view from our window .
I have got a painful left leg ! It only hurts if I kneel down and try to get up . To describe the pain it would be like putting a walnut behind your knee and using your leg like a pair of nut crackers !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2022)

I had another day with the fairies yesterday . I missed out on a leaving do for a person who worked at the museum .

I wonder if I will be able to make the planned bike ride this afternoon .


----------



## tyred (15 Apr 2022)

Back to work (from home) today but no idea what I am supposed to do until my training call starts at 10 My supervisor is off-line.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> Back to work (from home) today but no idea what I am supposed to do until my training call starts at 10 My supervisor is off-line.


Try disconnecting your phone. It is Good Friday !


----------



## oldwheels (15 Apr 2022)

Dry but showers forecast and a bit windy.
Cannot go out anyway as just noticed 2 carloads arriving early at a house further along the road where the owner is currently away. With 5 extra cars here I probably could not park anywhere near my house when I come back. Not safe to take the trike out either as the roads will be heaving with traffic.
Comments on FB about a popular walk being far too crowded and a rant from somebody in Gairloch who just wishes the whole easter nonsense was over to get back to some semblance of normality. Lots of supporting comments as well.
I would like a holiday house away from here to escape for the summer as it is getting really unpleasant now due to the mass of touroid.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Dry but showers forecast and a bit windy.
> Cannot go out anyway as just noticed 2 carloads arriving early at a house further along the road where the owner is currently away. With 5 extra cars here I probably could not park anywhere near my house when I come back. Not safe to take the trike out either as the roads will be heaving with traffic.
> Comments on FB about a popular walk being far too crowded and a rant from somebody in Gairloch who just wishes the whole easter nonsense was over to get back to some semblance of normality. Lots of supporting comments as well.
> I would like a holiday house away from here to escape for the summer as it is getting really unpleasant now due to the mass of touroid.


You need to put up signs near the ports warning of Anthrax !


----------



## tyred (15 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Try disconnecting your phone. It is Good Friday !


I used the time productively to make a bacon sandwich


----------



## tyred (15 Apr 2022)

Someone has just drove down the street in a pink Jag X-Type covered in body kit

Why, just why do people do things like that


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> Someone has just drove down the street in a pink Jag X-Type covered in body kit
> 
> Why, just why do people do things like that


So that nobody would steal it?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> Someone has just drove down the street in a pink Jag X-Type covered in body kit
> 
> Why, just why do people do things like that


Was it Lady Penelope and Parker ?


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2022)

Warm and sort of sunny here chez Casa Reynard. My plum and cherry trees are flowering, as are the forget-me-nots.

Slept well, and had a productive morning sorting out all the bits I bought yesterday. New cat litter bin is all set up and filled with litter, new wall clock is hanging in the kitchen (it's a kiddies one to learn to tell the time, but it made me laugh, so why not!), the bog roll stash has been replenished and I've sorted out food for today and tomorrow.

Good Friday and Easter Saturday is always fish / veggie here. Not because mum and I are religious, but because it's tradition. It wouldn't feel right if we didn't. We've also got a nice stash of HCB for later.

Watch is still running well - it's gained a minute over a couple of days, but that's definitely livable with. The clasp is heading for the door though, as I really can't get on with it - it's secure, but fiddly to open and close. I've also noticed that there's some subtle engine turning on the case which catches the light in interesting ways whenever you move your wrist. I have similar engine turning on the locket I wear every day.

Forgot to mention that the postlady left me a card yesterday to say thank you for the jar of marmalade.

Anyways, it's time for luncheon, and I has a hungry.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2022)

50 mile ride first thing and 7 mile walk I think I have done enough exercise today.


----------



## mybike (15 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I believe that anyone who ignores restrictions or advice of this nature when they know full well they are, or are highly likely to be, infectious to others who may become dangerously ill if infected by said disease, and who then deliberately enters into the close company of these same others without their explicit permission, are in reality ignorant, uncaring, selfish b@$t@rd$ with no consideration for their fellow humankind. They are not merely playing on a theatre set.


You do that with a cold?

They've been lying to us for 2 years.


----------



## mybike (15 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah, the joys of owning a Mini...
> 
> 4.3 gallons per mile. That's definitely an engine under load...



Replacing the radiator grill screws with a couple of bolts & knurled nut?


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2022)

Lovely Good Friday luncheon of herrings in cream sauce (the ones you buy in the Polish aisle), wholemeal bread & butter, plus a pear, an orange and two


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Replacing the radiator grill screws with a couple of bolts & knurled nut?



Nope, never did that one.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2022)

I have a bit of a dilemma with the cheap camera now . Now that it is sort of working do I go and spend money on a lens and battery for it?

I suppose I have saved money in not having to send it off to be repaired and it has given me some fun and headaches in trying to research and discover what was wrong with it . It would be nice to see what pictures it would take compared to my Pentax. 
I need to give it some thought .


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> You do that with a cold?



I try to. It's just good manners, after all, not to give your lurgies to others.

And that doesn't matter, whether it's a cold, covid or chlamydia...


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma with the cheap camera now . Now that it is sort of working do I go and spend money on a lens and battery for it?
> 
> I suppose I have saved money in not having to send it off to be repaired and it has given me some fun and headaches in trying to research and discover what was wrong with it . It would be nice to see what pictures it would take compared to my Pentax.
> I need to give it some thought .



Generic battery packs for DSLRs are cheap enough from places like 7dayshop. As for the lens, surely there's a Nikon to Pentax adapter available somewhere...


----------



## Hebe (15 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Talking of fuel consumption, my hybrid's mpg keeps on getting higher - partly because the engine is bedding in nicely, partly because it's getting warmer,and partly because I'm learning how to drive it economically. Today's return from a pub lunch in Westerham to home gave me 91.2mpg. Heavy traffic, half the journey in urban conditions.


New hybrid here too. Lovely to see the numbers improving.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Generic battery packs for DSLRs are cheap enough from places like 7dayshop. As for the lens, surely there's a Nikon to Pentax adapter available somewhere...


7Dayshop is my first port of call for batteries - and yes, there are plenty of adapters on Ebay.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Apr 2022)

I made a peach & pineapple pie a couple of days ago. With added custard.

It's not bad.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2022)

Right, that's the first rat trap box made.

Now to put some presentable clothes on and go and meet a friend for a nice walk with her dogs.


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> 7Dayshop is my first port of call for batteries - and yes, there are plenty of adapters on Ebay.



They're good - if you don't mind waiting. I have generic batteries for my Canon DSLRs from them, and I used to bulk-buy film from them (Fuji 400) back in the days when I used to still shoot film as they were pretty well much the cheapest.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> They're good - if you don't mind waiting. I have generic batteries for my Canon DSLRs from them, and I used to bulk-buy film from them (Fuji 400) back in the days when I used to still shoot film as they were pretty well much the cheapest.


They post out at the end of the week I think, so if you order on a Monday you might have a longer wait. I have ordered stuff in the past that has arrived in two days. I've bought Nikon batteries, GoPro batteries, AA & AAA cells... and many other things. I have never had any problems at all.


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> *Right, that's the first rat trap box made.*
> 
> Now to put some presentable clothes on and go and meet a friend for a nice walk with her dogs.


Happy hunting!


----------



## KnittyNorah (15 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> You do that with a cold?
> 
> They've been lying to us for 2 years.


I most certainly try not to infect anyone, whatever infection I might have. Before I retired, I would be wearing a mask at work for a week or so a couple of times a year in order to protect others from my cold/sore throat etc.
Making an effort to minimise the passing on of infectious or contagious disease is surely a minimum courtesy and consideration when living in society.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I most certainly try not to infect anyone, whatever infection I might have. Before I retired, I would be wearing a mask at work for a week or so a couple of times a year in order to protect others from my nasty cold/sore throat etc.
> Making an effort to minimise the passing on of infectious or contagious disease are surely a minimum courtesy and consideration when living in society.


Living in SE Asia this is absolutely normal and has been for a long time.


----------



## KnittyNorah (15 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Living in SE Asia this is absolutely normal and has been for a long time.


Indeed, when I had oral surgery in Bangkok in the early 2000s I was just one of many people wearing a mask on the train and in taxis. It's no big deal.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Apr 2022)

had a good nite's sleep. ready for today. good thing, considering it's 11:42am!


----------



## rockyroller (15 Apr 2022)

bossman took a ride in an ambulance this morning. he wasn't feeling well, asked the GM to call the medics, when they arrived he was feeling better but didn't know his last name. I guess he is being evaluated. wishing him the best


----------



## rockyroller (15 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma with the cheap camera now . Now that it is sort of working do I go and spend money on a lens and battery for it?
> 
> I suppose I have saved money in not having to send it off to be repaired and it has given me some fun and headaches in trying to research and discover what was wrong with it . It would be nice to see what pictures it would take compared to my Pentax.
> I need to give it some thought .


can you acquire those items preowned?


----------



## rockyroller (15 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I wonder if I will be able to make the planned bike ride this afternoon .


good luck w/ the knee


----------



## pawl (15 Apr 2022)

Just replaced my Shimano shoe cleats Hate that job Fiddly little bolts


----------



## Kempstonian (15 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> can you acquire those items preowned?


It doesn't have to be a Nikon lens either (they can be quite expensive). I bought a Tamron 70-300mm with macro and it dies everything I want.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Apr 2022)

I need to keep repeating "This is Friday" as I am convinced it is Saturday.
Cold miserable day and temp is 11.4C outside so my solid fuel stove is on for the evening. Storage heaters now turned off.
Got a bit of gardening done. Raspberry canes keep spreading and grass tufts are intent on taking over my wildflower bit so need to get howked out. All the things I do not want in the garden grow like er weeds? Jerusalem artichokes will be starting soon but they do provide a screen to one side of my garden which helps to keep a kind of heat trap in summer.
Further along a neighbour is erecting what looks like a preloved concrete sectional garage in his back garden. There is no car access from the front and the landowner behind will not permit access from the back. I tried to get a back entrance to my property for motorhome parking but he would not budge fearing I suspect that I could build a house there.
It is now raining to add to the jollity. Too cold I think for my near neighbour to use his gazebo even with the antique stove he found being dumped in which he burns wood for heating.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Apr 2022)

There's probably a few disappointed day trippers here on the Suffolk coast. Inland it's a lovely sunny day so why not head to the seaside for the bank holiday - where Felixstowe is covered in a blanket of sea mist, there's a cold wind coming in off the North Sea and the temperature is in single figures.

At least the office is warm and the coffee is keeping me awake.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> bossman took a ride in an ambulance this morning. he wasn't feeling well, asked the GM to call the medics, when they arrived he was feeling better but didn't know his last name. I guess he is being evaluated. wishing him the best


well good news, he's feeling better. not sure where he is, hospital or home, but the rumor is, it was a reaction to a prescription for his stomach. knowing him, it was probably too much viagra ... regardless, he's sending us all home early for Easter. so happy Easter & Passover to all!


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2022)

Had a lovely walk around the village playing fields with a friend and her dogs.

Now have a  and a HCB


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> They post out at the end of the week I think, so if you order on a Monday you might have a longer wait. I have ordered stuff in the past that has arrived in two days. I've bought Nikon batteries, GoPro batteries, AA & AAA cells... and many other things. I have never had any problems at all.



I always order well in advance, so usually it's never been a problem. Only time I ever had an issue was when I needed something in an emergency when a battery pack went t*ts up just before a race meeting I had to cover, and I paid extra for express delivery...


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I need to keep repeating "This is Friday" as I am convinced it is Saturday.
> Cold miserable day and temp is 11.4C outside so my solid fuel stove is on for the evening. Storage heaters now turned off.
> Got a bit of gardening done. Raspberry canes keep spreading and grass tufts are intent on taking over my wildflower bit so need to get howked out. All the things I do not want in the garden grow like er weeds? Jerusalem artichokes will be starting soon but they do provide a screen to one side of my garden which helps to keep a kind of heat trap in summer.
> Further along a neighbour is erecting what looks like a preloved concrete sectional garage in his back garden. There is no car access from the front and the landowner behind will not permit access from the back. I tried to get a back entrance to my property for motorhome parking but he would not budge fearing I suspect that I could build a house there.
> It is now raining to add to the jollity. Too cold I think for my near neighbour to use his gazebo even with the antique stove he found being dumped in which he burns wood for heating.


I'm ahead of you there, it feels like Sunday to me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Apr 2022)

Meanwhile, I just knocked a water bottle out of the window and it landed on the scaffolding outside. So I climbed out to get out. Nice Sunset though.





It's getting northerer and northerer.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Apr 2022)

I've come back from a ride with my friends . It was warm and sunny . We stopped off at a pub on the way back for a drink and a chat . I had pint of cider shandy . We had done 24 miles by the tie we got back to my friend's house. My knee is playing up a bit . It didn't hurt when stretched out before but it does now ! 
I had another shock when I went to get fish and chips for tea . Cod is now up from £5.00 to £7.00 in a week !  So we won't be getting them so often from now on . So if that American living in number 11 is reading this . 10% of something is better than 20% of nothing !


----------



## Reynard (15 Apr 2022)

Had a lovely supper of sea trout (steamed in a parcel), mashed potatoes, green beans and a good sploosh of melted butter with garlic, parsley and pepper in it.


----------



## tyred (15 Apr 2022)

I had to re-start my router for some reason but Internet service now resumed.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2022)

Tribansman said:


> R


S


----------



## KnittyNorah (15 Apr 2022)

In mundane news, I was actually able to sleep through the night in more than two weeks without being woken by shingles nerve pain, and the rash - although still horrible to look at - is healing and not as painful as it was. I might be able to get on my bike in a week or so if it continues to improve, but doubt I'll be riding more than a couple of miles for a while yet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma with the cheap camera now . Now that it is sort of working do I go and spend money on a lens and battery for it?
> 
> I suppose I have saved money in not having to send it off to be repaired and it has given me some fun and headaches in trying to research and discover what was wrong with it . It would be nice to see what pictures it would take compared to my Pentax.
> I need to give it some thought .


Look at the used market. Over here, 35-80 lenses go cheap.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> In mundane news, I was actually able to sleep through the night in more than two weeks without being woken by shingles nerve pain, and the rash - although still horrible to look at - is healing and not as painful as it was. I might be able to get on my bike in a week or so if it continues to improve, but doubt I'll be riding more than a couple of miles for a while yet.


I thiink my shot is scheduled for next week, if my arm is not sore from 2nd covid booster.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2022)

I have flounder, baked beans, and potatoes for dinner.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Apr 2022)

And an Italian Ice.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Apr 2022)

Counted a total of eighteen motorhomes, campervans or converted panel vans parked up on one small stretch Felixstowe seafront on tonight's homeward commute - the most I've seen.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2022)

I have a  and a pain au chocolat.

Rat trap #1 is now in its permanent box, and is baited with peanut butter and dried fruit (Tesco's Island Mix).


----------



## KnittyNorah (16 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I thiink my shot is scheduled for next week, if my arm is not sore from 2nd covid booster.


I had my shingles jab about 4 years ago. Doesn't seem to have done me much good! But more realistically, given that without vax there's a 1 in 3 chance someone in my age group will get shingles within 5 or maybe it was 10 years, and I know a LOT more than another 2 people in my age group, vaxxed, who haven't had it within the last 5 years, the vax clearly works for most people most of the time. I'm just one who makes up the unlucky %.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2022)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2022)

I'm nearly up. 

I'm not sure if it's bed changing day as it's a Bank Holiday weekend.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2022)

A couple of jobs to do first 
Then I might go and stretch my legs for a few miles. 
Busy day ahead .


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm nearly up.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's bed changing day as it's a Bank Holiday weekend.


Deffo change bed


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Counted a total of eighteen motorhomes, campervans or converted panel vans parked up on one small stretch Felixstowe seafront on tonight's homeward commute - the most I've seen.


How is your double vision ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2022)

Morning.
Ah! The sun has just broken through some cloud! 
The pain behind my left knee seems to eased off a bit in the night . I haven't tried kneeling down on it . I don't want to tempt fate .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Apr 2022)

Morning all. I was given a choice: football training taxi or pony riding taxi. I went for the pony option.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2022)

Shopping done. I forgot the cream to go with the strawberries and Morrisons had no potato salad.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Crikey, Ikeaster eggs!


Eek!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2022)

A nice 22 miles of leg stretching completed.
First cuppa went down well.
Birds have been fed.
Going back to bed for a while now 😃


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2022)

Right.. Time to walk the dog, and me, before it gets too hot 🔥


----------



## Hebe (16 Apr 2022)

It’s meant to be sunny but it’s really not.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> can you acquire those items preowned?


I am thinking along those lines . If I could get a another Nikon with battery , lens and charger relatively cheaply I could se it as a donor and sell the body to recoup some money .
Now where did I get that idea from ?


----------



## oldwheels (16 Apr 2022)

Dry morning with a brisk wind so out early before the touroid get out of bed.
That time of year when it is difficult to know what to wear so just went down to a lighter fleece under my yellow outer jacket. Seem to have got it right as while the thermometer showed 10C it did not feel too bad tho' still got heavy gloves on.
Traffic still light and mostly local. One large motorhome but driven with too much panache for a tourist. One camper van creeping nervously along and about 6 cars.
Off for a shower now and then get the washing machine on.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Dry morning with a brisk wind so out early before the touroid get out of bed.
> That time of year when it is difficult to know what to wear so just went down to a lighter fleece under my yellow outer jacket. Seem to have got it right as while the thermometer showed 10C it did not feel too bad tho' still got heavy gloves on.
> Traffic still light and mostly local. One large motorhome but driven with too much panache for a tourist. One camper van creeping nervously along and about 6 cars.
> Off for a shower now and then get the washing machine on.


Going to be hot sweaty and tiring with a washing machine on surely!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2022)

Washing is out on whirly gig


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Washing is out on whirly gig


Same here 👍


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2022)

Walk around the block completed
Hoovering next there's always jobs to do


----------



## Hebe (16 Apr 2022)

Now it’s sunny. I’ve walked into town with the mister for hot cross buns. Now back home with the cats and a coffee in the garden office (aka tent).


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Apr 2022)

Majority of Covid restriction have _finally_ been lifted here. The whole of HK is out and about. My part of HK is deathly quiet but my friends in Stanley (HK Island) and Lamma say that those areas are heaving.

My friend, who runs a hotel in Lamma, says that she's had more takings today than the whole of the past 12 months. But her hotel has a beach bar though.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2022)

First bit of gardening completed. Once the washing is in, I'll be cutting the grass.. 

I might have a snooze first, though 👍


----------



## mybike (16 Apr 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Splendid! Not a hint of broccoli.



You don't like the little trees?


----------



## mybike (16 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So that nobody with taste would steal it?



FTFY


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Apr 2022)

No, no no! Wrong on so many levels.


----------



## mybike (16 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely Good Friday luncheon of herrings in cream sauce (the ones you buy in the Polish aisle), wholemeal bread & butter, plus a pear, an orange and two



I must confess to eyeing things in that aisle. Before we moved we had a little Polish shop (Mrs Ladybird?) and I tried a number of things there.


----------



## mybike (16 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> 7Dayshop is my first port of call for batteries - and yes, there are plenty of adapters on Ebay.



I realised my 42mm Tamron lenses could be easily & cheaply converted to work with my Pentax DSLR.


----------



## mybike (16 Apr 2022)

2/3 of furniture delivered. The remainder was damaged, presumably by being dragged along the drive.

On the plus side, we've found a guy who is good with windows & given him an order. Additionally, we've been forced to sort the conservatory out. On t'other side, We now have to move everything back.

Now I have to make this chair fit me.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> How is your double vision ?


Getting better


----------



## Jenkins (16 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> How is your double vision ?


Getting better


----------



## Jenkins (16 Apr 2022)

A rather nice & sunny day in this corner of Suffolk. None of the sea mist from yesterday - just a shame I'm 'enjoying' it through the office window.

Only this shift and tomorrow to do and then it's a week off work.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> A rather nice & sunny day in this corner of Suffolk. None of the sea mist from yesterday - just a shame I'm 'enjoying' it through the office window.
> 
> Only this shift and tomorrow to do and then it's a week off work.




Went out for a ride with Beautiful Daughter today despite overcast weather. The sun came out five minutes after we got back and has been out ever since.


----------



## mybike (16 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Getting better





Jenkins said:


> Getting better



Obviously doubly better.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Apr 2022)

River, beer, bike, sunshine.


----------



## Hebe (16 Apr 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> No, no no! Wrong on so many levels.
> 
> View attachment 640331


----------



## Hebe (16 Apr 2022)

Put the washing out, watched Paris Roubaix Femmes and had a quick spin around the local lanes on the new bike with Hebe Jr. Who established that she prefers Lidl Jelly Babies to Bassett's.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2022)

Ooh! That's a new flavour ! Chocolate flavoured sour vanilla !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Apr 2022)

I missed out on a camera , lens , battery and charger.  Someone beat me to it .


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2022)

Well i answered an advert today about bikes of all things 
What a waste of 90 minutes


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Apr 2022)

Goodbye Champions League - _A Gooner _


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Goodbye Champions League - _A Gooner _


Not doing/done too well this time round?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2022)

What day is it tomorrow ?


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> What day is it tomorrow ?



The day after today.


----------



## tyred (16 Apr 2022)

The one good thing about having Covid is that it is very easy to get rid of unwanted visitors.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> The day after today.



Oh that's good then ☺️


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> What day is it tomorrow ?


Monday, or if it gets here Today.


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not doing/done too well this time round?


They were doing ok until 5 matches ago. Then they lost four of them. 

I did a comparison with the results against three of those teams (our last three losses):

Crystal Palace: 
Last season Arsenal drew 0-0 with them at home and beat them 3-1 away - *4 points*
This season it was 2-2 at home and a 3-0 loss away - *1 point*

Brighton:
Last season Arsenal won 2-0 at home and beat them 1-0 away - *6 points*
This season it was a 2-1 loss at home and a 0-0 draw away - *1 point*

Southampton:
Last season Arsenal drew 1-1 with them at home and beat them 3-1 away - *4 points*
This season it was a 3-0 win at home and a 1-0 loss away - *3 points*

So with just those three teams Arsenal gained 14 points last season but only 5 this season. If we had just done the same as last season we would have 10 points more than we've got... and we're supposed to have a better team now!


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> They were doing ok until 5 matches ago. Then they lost four of them.
> 
> I did a comparison with the results against three of those teams (our last three losses):
> 
> ...


Maybe next time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> What day is it tomorrow ?


----------



## gbb (16 Apr 2022)

I got served at a local pub by a young woman who is actually a relative by marriage....and I didn't realise it 

We visited my son later in the day and discussed having a beer at The Cuckoo. Oh, blah blah (his wife's younger sister) works there, he said.
Gulp, I realised it was her that served me but last time I really saw her was when she was 15 or so...4 years ago.


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Apr 2022)

@Reynard - if all else fails you could always make pets of your rats...


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2022)

Goodness me, I'm cream crackered... 

Out early doors to get my basket of Easter food (Święconka) blessed. It's been the first time in three years. Nice to scratch the itch of tradition. The fridge now smells of smoked sausage... 

Then did two lots of yellow stickering in Tesco - the early shift for the counter reductions, and then the late shift for finals. Let's just say I'm well stocked up now, although it's going to be fun playing Tetris in the freezer with a whole salmon.  OK, I'll be sharing my haul with the friend I go walking with, so I've not been *too* greedy. Other than the salmon, I got four trays of free range chicken portions, skirt beef, basa, smoked haddock, hot dogs, smoked salmon slices (the square ones for sandwiches), cauliflower, lettuce, carrots, raspberries, plums, oranges, kiwi fruit, blueberries, ISB bread, Belgian buns, fruit loaves and crumpets.

Also won an auction on the 'bay this evening.

Now I'm sat here with a  and a flat-pack Easter egg.


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> I must confess to eyeing things in that aisle. Before we moved we had a little Polish shop (Mrs Ladybird?) and I tried a number of things there.



Ah, "Biedronka" 

I'm a regular purchaser from the Polish aisle... Sausages, ham and smoked cooked bacon mainly, but those herrings are nice (they make a good summer supper), and some of their dairy products are very good too, like the cream cheese and yoghurt. And I'll also buy the odd pack of pierogi to scratch that itch. They're fabby with crispy bacon & dripping...


----------



## Reynard (16 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> @Reynard - if all else fails you could always make pets of your rats...




Hmmmmmm, the trouble is, Mesdames Poppy and Lexi class them as snacks-on-legs...


----------



## Jenkins (17 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Counted a total of eighteen motorhomes, campervans or converted panel vans parked up on one small stretch Felixstowe seafront on tonight's homeward commute - the most I've seen.



They're multiplying - twenty one various campervans on the same stretch tonight.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> They're multiplying - twenty one various campervans on the same stretch tonight.



Hmm, maybe someone's set up a breeding programme...


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

Mmmm, time to put Daniel Archibald back into his pigeonhole in my imagination, finish up writing for the night and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2022)

Right time for a ride
Not sure what miles or route so could be make it up as I ride 😉


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2022)

I propped my bike against the window of a small shop on Goldhawk Road, London W12.
It was about 9:05 pm on Good Friday. It was unobserved and unattended for no more 45 seconds, but it wasn’t there when I stepped outside.

I had had some two-wheeled action on that bike in the ten years since I bought it, and a lot of fun and pain, but it’s gone now. Apart from my anger at my own stupidity for not looking after it better on the Goldhawk Road, I can’t feel any warm thoughts towards the thief, even though it was on Good Friday.

The chain on the bike was worn and it slipped a fair bit. I’m praying that it slips when the new “keeper” has a sixteen-wheeler closely behind.

Happy Easter.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2022)

I'm nearly up. 
🐥 Happy Easter folks 🐥


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2022)

Morning .

Happy Easter Peeps !


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2022)

Eating a frusili bar whilst watching some rabbits...life is good


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2022)

I wish I hadn't missed out on that camera yesterday . I have been looking on the bay and haven't found anything as cheap or as good .
I looked at some Pentax to Nikon converters and they seem to be a bit pricy . I have discovered that I have a Nikon F to screw thread adaptor but haven't got any screw thread lenses . 
I could put an end to it by just giving up ! I'm a bit like a dog with a bone and I want to see if the camera is fully functional and see what it's pictures are like . I think the easiest and cheapest option would be to borrow my brother's lens and battery .
Doing all the research into the camera's faults has made me more aware of my Pentax D10. I don't know if Nikon's are more susceptible to problems or if I have been lucky . Shutter count seems to be a thing to be aware of . I must reduce my snap happy itchy finger . I didn't know that removing and installing the SD cards can cause problems either. It's the way I down load my pics, I'll have to get a cable to connect it to my computer . Some people say that by not using Nikon batteries can cause problems . Probably Nikon ! 
Oh well ! I'll give it some thought .


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2022)

Back home after 30 miles 
Glorious start to the day
Saw some lovely colours in the sky as the sun was rising through the mist .


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2022)

Light rain and a brisk wind the forecast tells me. We do have the light rain but not yet the brisk wind.
Soup ready to cook for lunch today and the next 4 days. I was given an enormous onion by a keen gardener who wins prizes especially for his onions. Half of it was enough in the soup.
Just been reading a Bill Bryson book where he visits a place in the USA where in the past the very rich seemed to compete as to who could build the biggest mansion. Seems like that around here these days as all the new houses springing up around my area are enormous. There is one a few hundred yards away where they have been working on it for months but fortunately screened by trees probably so that the owners do not have to see the scruff who live nearby.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2022)

Waiting for Tinybug to get dressed so we can go on bike ride.

By the sounds coming from her room she's been distracted by the "animal hospital" we built yesterday..,


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Waiting for Tinybug to get dressed so we can go on bike ride.
> 
> By the sounds coming from her room she's been distracted by the "animal hospital" we built yesterday..,



My daughter is staying a few days but she is a teenager and thinks 11am is early and considers any distance further than half a mile without sustenance or a shop a feat of human endurance!


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> My daughter is staying a few days but she is a teenager and thinks 11am is early and considers any distance further than half a mile without sustenance or a shop a feat of human endurance!



Tinybug has now decided to make an Easter egg hunt for her brothers. She tends to forget where she hid the Easter eggs or how many there are, so we'll probably still be finding them in September...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Apr 2022)

I managed to convince myself that I don't really understand Easter because I'm not religious. So I'm wishing everybody a happy spring festival. I'm also doing some laundry while the sun warms the world up. As I'm also in the middle of doing some washing up and drinking tea, and have just had a long shower, I think I really ought to be celebrating warm water.


----------



## cookiemonster (17 Apr 2022)

No cycling today as it's Easter and the routes I normally take will be full of hikers, if Saturday is anything to go by, and they're a pain.

Did some weight training instead today.

Now, on to my Cantonese lesson. Wish me luck. 

Chinese tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2022)

I've just come back from helping my wife set up her gazebo at the sports ground . Some do on today .
It is still a bit chilly , the sun is shining but it is hiding in hazy cloud .


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2022)

I'm doing some preparation for this afternoon/evening BBQ. 

Fire extinguisher has been dusted off ready for use 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2022)

Here are some Bluebells & some Whitebells... 
Or are they white Bluebells? 
I'm confused.. 🤔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 640472
> 
> Here are some Bluebells & some Whitebells...
> Or are they white Bluebells?
> I'm confused.. 🤔



Youngest granddaughter, on seeing bluebells for the first time, protested loudly: ''Purple!'' I think she might insist that your white ones are in fact yellow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2022)

Trying to get next week organised. I'm supposed to be on a regular pattern of two days in one centre and three days at the bike workshop but as usual this isn't going to work and I'm in three different places next week, with one days training in fire prevention.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trying to get next week organised. I'm supposed to be on a regular pattern of two days in one centre and three days at the bike workshop but as usual this isn't going to work and I'm in three different places next week, with one days training in fire prevention.



Are the training courses there as utterly mind numbingly dull and stating the bleeding obvious as they are here?


----------



## cookiemonster (17 Apr 2022)

View: https://media.giphy.com/media/D0RvPABUNF3AQ/giphy.gif


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Are the training courses there as utterly mind numbingly dull and stating the bleeding obvious as they are here?



I'll let you know on Thursday.

Apparently it's one condition of being allowed to temporarily keep using the building we are in, which is essentially a very large tinder box.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll let you know on Thursday.
> 
> Apparently it's one condition of being allowed to temporarily keep using the building we are in, which is essentially a very large tinder box.



In the UK now you do manual handling course on a computer screen. Utterly pointless exercise at every level.


----------



## Hebe (17 Apr 2022)

Laundry on line and next set in in the machine. Laundry takes ages now thanks to the eco washing cycle. Never mind. Coffee made. In the garden listening to cycling podcasts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll let you know on Thursday.
> 
> Apparently it's one condition of being allowed to temporarily keep using the building we are in, which is essentially a very large tinder box.


Deptford has its own unnervingly named Tinderbox House. Talk about tempting fate!


----------



## mybike (17 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> What day is it tomorrow ?



Monday.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2022)

Our car turned over the 60k mark this morning


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

Warm, breezy and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, although there is a lot of high cloud.

Slept like a log, but boy am I stiff this morning...  Still, all of that bimbling around Tesco was worth it. As was walking across Ely to St Etheldreda's. Did a load of laundry this morning, and have sorted out the groceries that I acquired for my friend. She'll be picking up her stash at tea time. All that's left to do is divvy up that salmon.

It is almost time for luncheon - which will consist of what's in the above basket.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I wish I hadn't missed out on that camera yesterday . I have been looking on the bay and haven't found anything as cheap or as good .
> I looked at some Pentax to Nikon converters and they seem to be a bit pricy . I have discovered that I have a Nikon F to screw thread adaptor but haven't got any screw thread lenses .
> I could put an end to it by just giving up ! I'm a bit like a dog with a bone and I want to see if the camera is fully functional and see what it's pictures are like . I think the easiest and cheapest option would be to borrow my brother's lens and battery .
> Doing all the research into the camera's faults has made me more aware of my Pentax D10. I don't know if Nikon's are more susceptible to problems or if I have been lucky . Shutter count seems to be a thing to be aware of . I must reduce my snap happy itchy finger . I didn't know that removing and installing the SD cards can cause problems either. It's the way I down load my pics, I'll have to get a cable to connect it to my computer . Some people say that by not using Nikon batteries can cause problems . Probably Nikon !
> Oh well ! I'll give it some thought .



That's a shame, I feel your frustration... I'd suggest borrow lens and battery from the fraternal unit initially, and see whether it's worth persisting. And keep looking on the 'bay.

Shame you're all the way t'other side of the country, otherwise you'd be welcome to furkle through my box of old camera bits.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

Lovely luncheon of bread, butter, sausage, cheese, ham, hard boiled egg with salt and fruit loaf, along with a pear, an orange and the obligatory two 

Now watching a bit of snooker before I see to a salmon.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Apr 2022)

I've just swept the carpet throughout the flat on my hands and knees with a stiff handheld brush while I wait for the washing machine to finish.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I've just swept the carpet throughout the flat on my hands and knees with a stiff handheld brush while I wait for the washing machine to finish.



My knees couldn't take that sort of abuse! 😂


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My knees couldn't take that sort of abuse! 😂



I just think its really swept when I do it like that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tinybug has now decided to make an Easter egg hunt for her brothers. She tends to forget where she hid the Easter eggs or how many there are, so we'll probably still be finding them in September...



To my complete lack of surprise, there's one pack of Gummibears still missing; I have three teenagers trying to figure where it is at the moment. 

Beautiful Wife hid some mini eggs for Tinybug and she can't remember where she put them either so they're looking for those too...


----------



## midlife (17 Apr 2022)

Cadbury cream egg wrapped in croissant dough and baked in the oven....... Happy Easter


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

Friend's been, picked up her share of the groceries and gone.

Time for a  and a bakewell tart.


----------



## mybike (17 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Are the training courses there as utterly mind numbingly dull and stating the bleeding obvious as they are here?



I did my Fire Marshall training at a fire station, it was far from dull.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

Yay, The Rocket is through to round 2


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> I did my Fire Marshall training at a fire station, it was far from dull.


We went through a period when the Scottish Prison Service decided we should be trained to be able to wear SDBA and enter a smoke filled area to retrieve someone. Never had to use it for real thankfully. I found it a bit claustrophobic.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2022)

Kind of wasted day stuck indoors. Still damp but cannot walk far and trike is not good on probably busy single track road.
Isle of Harris News is topical tho’.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2022)

More from Isle of Harris


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Apr 2022)

the fridge is on full and is ram packed with the contents of the freezer... it's defrost day!


----------



## Jenkins (17 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trying to get next week organised. I'm supposed to be on a regular pattern of two days in one centre and three days at the bike workshop but as usual this isn't going to work and I'm in three different places next week, *with one days training in fire prevention*.


Is that the one where they just suggest that you don't cook anything?


----------



## Jenkins (17 Apr 2022)

One last late shift and then it's a whole week off work. Managed to get the chains on 4 of my bikes cleaned & lubed before work while listening to Eurosport's coverage of Paris-Roubaix, then a late breakfast and a 27 mile extended commute in to the office. 

I've been left a packet of mini chocolate orange eggs as they were given to someone who can't stand them - there's some strange people out there!


----------



## dave r (17 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> We went through a period when the Scottish Prison Service decided we should be trained to be able to wear SDBA and enter a smoke filled area to retrieve someone. Never had to use it for real thankfully. I found it a bit claustrophobic.



In the late 1960's I did the fire fighting and damage control part of my basic training at HMS St Vincent, including retrieving a fire extinguisher from a smoke filled room wearing breathing kit.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's a shame, I feel your frustration... I'd suggest borrow lens and battery from the fraternal unit initially, and see whether it's worth persisting. And keep looking on the 'bay.
> 
> Shame you're all the way t'other side of the country, otherwise you'd be welcome to furkle through my box of old camera bits.



Thanks !
I had a crawl around in our loft and found a box full of slides and some cameras .
My Regula Sprinty C from 1966/67 , a Rank Mamiya , my brother's old 35 mm one . My Ricoh KR10X Super and some flash lights .
I spent some time this afternoon looking through my slides .


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2022)

Well i lowered the blade on the mower and trimmed the rear lawn before tea
Been a lovely day chez biggs


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks !
> I had a crawl around in our loft and found a box full of slides and some cameras .
> My Regula Sprinty C from 1966/67 , a Rank Mamiya , my brother's old 35 mm one . My Ricoh KR10X Super and some flash lights .
> I spent some time this afternoon looking through my slides .



There are far worse ways of spending an afternoon...


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

Have just fed the cats (they've shared a raw chicken breast) and soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (17 Apr 2022)

Horrendously wet evening. I think I will watch some Inspector Morse.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

I am watching the snooker.

Tonight's food will be posh - but quick and easy.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> the fridge is on full and is ram packed with the contents of the freezer... it's defrost day!


That is where a standby freezer comes in useful.


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> That is where a standby freezer comes in useful.



I'd just fill that one as well


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I'd just fill that one as well



Mine is kept empty unless there is too much for the kitchen one ie seafishing can generate a large volume and when I gardened more there were sometimes gluts of produce.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Apr 2022)

I wonder if Lidl will have their left over Easter eggs and chocolates on reduced price offer tomorrow - I need to go there anyway and get some rolls to go with the bacon I picked up yesterday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Is that the one where they just suggest that you don't cook anything?



My goodness, you could have saved me a morning's sitting in a classroom...


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trying to get next week organised. I'm supposed to be on a regular pattern of two days in one centre and three days at the bike workshop but as usual this isn't going to work and I'm in three different places next week, *with one days training in fire prevention.*


Easy, hide the matches.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

Bistro Reynard put on another fine supper this evening. 

Ribeye steak (medium rare), new potatoes, carrots, peas and home made garlic and parsley butter. 

Happy Easter to meeeeee!


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> I'd just fill that one as well



This is exactly why I went down to one freezer when my small chest freezer went t*ts up. Didn't replace it, because to an inveterate yellow sticker-er, extra storage space just begs to be filled.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Monday.


It'll be Today!


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I wonder if Lidl will have their left over Easter eggs and chocolates on reduced price offer tomorrow - I need to go there anyway and get some rolls to go with the bacon I picked up yesterday.



If you find some, can you lob a few over? Tesco had virtually nothing left from their Easter ranges yesterday, only an avalanche of the more strangely-flavoured hot cross buns and a few tiddly and ridiculously overprices simnel cakes.

Not bothering to do the shops tomorrow.


----------



## simongt (17 Apr 2022)

Just had a tea of excellent Stovies ( ask any Scot for a description - !  ) to which the GLW had added pan fried cashew nuts and some kidney beans to add texture and crunch.
Just the ticket - !


----------



## midlife (17 Apr 2022)

Been off for the Easter break and work on Tuesday so decided to see if the Ka would start as it has a battery the power of a half used Duracell AAA.! 

Nope, dead as a dead thing , jumped it from the Mini (had to look at the handbook to find the battery lol), will stick the charger on tomorrow for a few hours.


----------



## Reynard (17 Apr 2022)

Ah, now that was a fabulous evening of snooker.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2022)

Right, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (18 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> The one good thing about having Covid is that it is very easy to get rid of unwanted visitors.


what are you symptoms? wishing you well. are you vaxxed?


----------



## rockyroller (18 Apr 2022)

exhausting weekend. good to have family & friends & grateful for my employers


----------



## rockyroller (18 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ribeye steak


fond memories of the first time I had that cut of beef. it was in Texas & it blew my mind


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2022)

Morning .
Doh! I seem to have posted something meant for here in the wrong Fred !  I was either tired or this tablet is !  I blame the tablet !
I reckon it craftily does things whilst you are not looking . 
It could be a bit like that Geo caching type thing . Post something in a random thread and see who spots it !


----------



## tyred (18 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> what are you symptoms? wishing you well. are you vexed?



Headache, blocked sinuses, sore throat, aches, pains and low energy but I was fine a couple of days. 

I am fully vaxxed. I had the booster before Christmas.


----------



## tyred (18 Apr 2022)

Lovely day here. Pity I'm still in quarantine.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Apr 2022)

My wife was looking at a picture of police supposedly looking for an honest MP. It was police combing a small yard or path . We both thought that the picture was of Gorillas doing the searching, it turned out to be police just all dressed in black !


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2022)

Blimey didn't wake up till 30 minutes ago.
Missed my early am miles and if I go now all the lycra louts will be out .


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2022)

I'm not sure whether to have a shower then go for a walk or go for a walk then have a shower... 

🚿 🐶 🚶 or 🚶 🐶 🚿 

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm not sure whether to have a shower then go for a walk or go for a walk then have a shower...
> 
> 🚿 🐶 🚶 or 🚶 🐶 🚿
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


You could wait until it rains and combine them


----------



## oldwheels (18 Apr 2022)

Showers forecast tho' sunny just now. Gales for a few hours later in the afternoon. 
I notice the Hebridean Princess is anchored in the bay. This is our old main ferry converted to a luxury cruise ship and we called her the Rain Boat because every time she appeared here it was sure to rain.
The early evening ferry off island is cancelled due to a broken radar. She could sail after dark but there are so many yotties around with inadequate lights somebody could get run down. Bad publicity and BBC Scotland would certainly run with it for days as it would be the fault of the snp. 
Yes I know that could be political but factual all the same.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Apr 2022)

First coffee of the day downed and thinking of heading into town to get food for the day. After that I may get the mower out & cut what passes for a lawn or go out for a couple of hours on the bike. Or even both if there's enough time & enthusiasm. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2022)

First two cuppas went down well.
And the lycra louts were all hanging outside the queen victoria pub . 
130 miles for the weekend


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2022)

Oooo........it's started  Just as well I can't be bothered cycling then!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You could wait until it rains and combine them



No rain here in Hamtun.. Just weak sunshine ☀


----------



## Hebe (18 Apr 2022)

Spurred on by the optimism of the Met Office forecast, I have put the washing on the line and popped up the garden office for me and the feline over-ladies. Quick trip to Lidl and a load of dishes done too.


----------



## mybike (18 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> We went through a period when the Scottish Prison Service decided we should be trained to be able to wear SDBA and enter a smoke filled area to retrieve someone. Never had to use it for real thankfully. I found it a bit claustrophobic.



We got locked in a container with a fire at one end! The demonstration of what would happen if we stood up was persuasive.


----------



## mybike (18 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> More from Isle of Harris
> View attachment 640537



I like this:







I guess you'd appreciate the first item to learn.


----------



## mybike (18 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> One last late shift and then it's a whole week off work. Managed to get the chains on 4 of my bikes cleaned & lubed before work while listening to Eurosport's coverage of Paris-Roubaix, then a late breakfast and a 27 mile extended commute in to the office.
> 
> I've been left a packet of mini chocolate orange eggs as they were given to someone who can't stand them - there's some strange people out there!



I'll send you any orange eggs, or smarties, I get given then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2022)

Back from Stuttgart. I had to go through the Black Forest because the main line was closed for engineering.

My goodness but there were a lot of bikes in the train.


----------



## mybike (18 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> It'll be Today!


That was yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> That was yesterday.


It was, but it's now Today.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2022)

Front lawn has had a trim .
Nice sunny day here
Home made apple crumble went down well


----------



## Hebe (18 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Front lawn has had a trim .
> Nice sunny day here
> Home made apple crumble went down well


You have just reminded me that I was going to make a rhubarb crumble today. Thank you.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> Headache, blocked sinuses, sore throat, aches, pains and low energy but I was fine a couple of days.
> 
> I am fully vaxxed. I had the booster before Christmas.



oh good. sounds like me tho but I never test positive. had my 4th jab a few weeks ago


----------



## rockyroller (18 Apr 2022)

company for the holidays was a good excuse to break out the canopy again. actually came in handy Saturday afternoon & evening because we did get showers. we have a modest condo so it's good to have the small patio for party overflow. here is just the frame, w/o the canopy. I took it off Sunday, due to high winds & snow/hale squalls, that rolled thru


----------



## rockyroller (18 Apr 2022)

brought the bike to work today. should be able to get in a cpl hours of riding, when I get out


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Apr 2022)

not sure if this should be in the broccoli thread...

2 large loose baking potatoes in M&S; £1.40


----------



## KnittyNorah (18 Apr 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> not sure if this should be in the broccoli thread...
> 
> 2 large loose baking potatoes in M&S; £1.40



HOW MUCH????????


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> HOW MUCH????????



Exactly!


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2022)

The washer just finished.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2022)

Warm, still and sort of sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Not the best night's sleep, but hey ho... 

I had a bit of a kitchen morning to deal with the whole salmon that I bought on yellow sticker for just over £12 on Saturday. The ladies on the fish counter had filleted it, but not very well - hardly surprising considering they were run off their feet. My friend took half a side yesterday, and the other half of that is in the fridge ready to cook tomorrow. The other side, half is now in the freezer, and the rest is being turned into gravlax.

Still managed to get another 250g of flesh off the bones (the whole fish was in the bag), and that's now in a tupperware in the fridge. The bones, the head and the tail are simmering away in a pan with carrot, onion, celery, garlic, tarragon and pepper. I'll strain that later, and use the stock and the aforementioned trimmings to make salmon, potato and sweetcorn chowder.

I have also done a load of laundry.

Had a cheese and smoked sausage sandwich for luncheon, along with an orange, half a mango and two


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> fond memories of the first time I had that cut of beef. it was in Texas & it blew my mind



When it comes to having beef as steak, it's probably my favourite cut. Slightly under medium-rare is how I like it. It's got that fantastic blend of flavour and tenderness thanks to the fat marbled through the meat.

On the bone, in a much bigger lump it's wonderful for roast beef or, in a slightly smaller lump as chateaubriand, and is equally good braised.


----------



## postman (18 Apr 2022)

Just woken up in a sunny and hot conservatory.Just in time for two things,Mrs P has just arrived home from a walk in the park.She has no idea I have been asleep,please don't tell her,and I need to empty the leg bag its full of pee.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Apr 2022)

If nobody minds, I think I'll go back into the garden and continue reading my book. I only popped into the kitchen to get a glass of Shloer.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2022)

I appear to have appeared in Bristol. It's a little beer outing. And it's just about time for a little beer.


----------



## pawl (18 Apr 2022)

Scam message from Amazon this morning .Would I log into my E Mail My response S— off

I might be knocking on a bit bit I’m not stupid


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2022)

All the kitchening done for today. Tonight's supper will be a bitsas that gets shoved in the poppity ping.

Now sat down with a  and a flat pack easter egg.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, still and sort of sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Not the best night's sleep, but hey ho...
> 
> ...



My younger son's first real job was on a fish farm so getting whole salmon from time to time was no novelty and even better was free. In my diving days when we passed the local farm the guys there used to sometimes lob a few over to our boat.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Apr 2022)

After the "Rain Boat" left this morning it turned into a lovely sunny day. Strong cold wind tho'.
Got a load of kindling chopped and then sat in a sheltered corner watching the birds.
Lots of house sparrows, blackbirds and thrushes, even a couple of goldfinch appeared. There are two small colonies of them locally and they sometimes stray as far as my garden.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> My younger son's first real job was on a fish farm so getting whole salmon from time to time was no novelty and even better was free. In my diving days when we passed the local farm the guys there used to sometimes lob a few over to our boat.



That's definitely not to be sniffed at. 

As a former angler - and a friend of an angler - I'm more familiar with whole trout.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The washer just finished.



Washing now drying.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Apr 2022)

this is school vacation week for Wifey & Daughter, while I slave away ...


----------



## Hebe (18 Apr 2022)

My local Lidl has put a set of parcel lockers where the cycle stands used to be. I’m going to have to check if they’ve put better ones somewhere else, just to give them the benefit of the doubt, but I don’t fancy my chances. I normally walk there, as it’s so stupidly close, but it’s still annoying.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Scam message from Amazon this morning .Would I log into my E Mail My response S— off



there goes goes your million dollar prize ...


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2022)

I'm sleepy.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Washing now drying.


Washer caught fire?
Bit of a drastic way of drying them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Washer caught fire?



Fortunately not, as it isn't actually mine...


----------



## rockyroller (18 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm sleepy.



have a nap!


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> have a nap!



Then I'll spend the night wide awake.

Better to tough it out.


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm sleepy.


Not Grumpy or Sneezy!


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not Grumpy or Sneezy!



I'm not on my monthly and I've taken antihistamines, so no.


----------



## Hebe (18 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm sleepy.



Has you a tired?


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2022)

Hebe said:


> Has you a tired?


Well she says she's not Grumpy or Sneezy, maybe she's Doc.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Apr 2022)

I may have miscalculated my post-work riding attire. I should have brought my cycling pants instead of shorts. I've got enough for up top tho, so I'm not too worried


----------



## Jenkins (18 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> I'll send you any orange eggs, or smarties, I get given then.




As for Lidl's Easter egg reductions - almost none existant, at least in the one I went to. There were just a few larger eggs & a couple of the chocolate hens & lambs plus some of the Easter themed bars and that was it, so all I picked up was a couple of the chocolate bars. Even then they hadn't updated the prices at the till and had to manually input the correct price.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Apr 2022)

Having done the shopping, I did manage to get the front & back lawns cut, get out for a quick ride of just under 40 miles and have time for a shower & shave before bacon roll time.

Now for a quiet evening, possibly watching the British GT racing from Oulton Park on YouTube, as I'm off out to Nottingham again tomorrow for an evening of loud music and 🍺🍺🍺 as it's finally time for The Mission at Rock City - which was originally listed for 6th May 2020!


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2022)

A sort of bitsas supper of slow cooked pork ribs, potato salad and peas & carrots. Umm, and some mango for afters.


----------



## Reynard (18 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Well she says she's not Grumpy or Sneezy, maybe she's Doc.



Well, I am Doc, cos I have a PhD... 

(in breaking racing cars)


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> When it comes to having beef as steak, it's probably my favourite cut. Slightly under medium-rare is how I like it. It's got that fantastic blend of flavour and tenderness thanks to the fat marbled through the meat.
> 
> On the bone, in a much bigger lump it's wonderful for roast beef or, in a slightly smaller lump as chateaubriand, and is equally good braised.



Got a nice rib eye roast on Y/S the other day, 75% off.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Got a nice rib eye roast on Y/S the other day, 75% off.



Neat!


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Time for a


----------



## rockyroller (19 Apr 2022)

long pants would have been helpful but I wasn't the only one, out in shorts tonight. while some only had feathers!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> long pants would have been helpful but I wasn't the only one, out in shorts tonight. while some only had feathers!
> View attachment 640799



Nice picture


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2022)

Not ready to start yet. 
Time to feed the cat
Looks ok outside breaks in the grey clouds


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2022)

We have frost again  Nice and bright though so should warm up soon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Apr 2022)

"Long" (10km) commute this morning.

Weather looks very nice...


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Office door has been opened 
Patio looks like it has just rained


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2022)

Hebe said:


> You have just reminded me that I was going to make a rhubarb crumble today. Thank you.



Grass included ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2022)

Morning .
I have to go out and collect my prescription this morning .
We went to Swindon yesterday to our grand daughter's birthday. It was nice and sunny and warm . I wasn't sure if I needed a coat but thought I should be alright with a thin pullover. It was bl**dy freezing in Swindle !  They had the doors of their house wife open and there wasn't a place to hide!  It was warm in the sunshine but the wind was freezing .


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2022)

Patio is wet 
Grey skies above
Me thinks it has rained


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Apr 2022)

I just realised it's April and I haven't gone on a decently long ride yet. I'm wondering if I can rectify that on Saturday with a ride to France.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Washer caught fire?
> Bit of a drastic way of drying them.



Washing machines can catch fire and do so surprisingly often according to our local Fire Brigade. I never leave mine on if I am not around as one did after a solenoid failure. Fortunately my wife was in the kitchen and stopped it in time to prevent further damage.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just realised it's April and I haven't gone on a decently long ride yet. I'm wondering if I can rectify that on Saturday with a ride to France.



On the how jealous am I scale it's knocking on ten! So looking forward to wandering randomly with my world on my bike.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2022)

Forecast says low chance of precipitation. They got that a bit wrong as it is now precipitating so not going out triking this morning.
Rest of the week looks good tho' and into next week as well. I hope to be off on mainland to take advantage of it for a couple of days from Sunday.
This coming weekend is the annual Music Festival with something for every taste. A shadow of what it used to be but given the pandemic I don't think it would be safe for me to go to any events and in any case I would not want to go on my own. I can sit in my garden and listen tho' as some of the outdoor events try to broadcast to Tiree due to the volume control being stuck on the highest setting.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2022)

Lovely 6 mile dawn walk, with dog, from The World's End, around Sywell Res & back, this morning. Not many other people out & about, strangely!


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> On the how jealous am I scale it's knocking on ten! So looking forward to wandering randomly with my world on my bike.



I spent my teenage years largely in Birmingham; even after two decades here the novelty hasn't worn off yet.

Currently wondering whether try for Colmar, which is just beyond my current furthest point, or go for broke and aim for Strasbourg.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2022)

I think I am bored ! It might be lock down fever !  I don't know ! 
I have become a bit obsessed with the cheap camera which seems as though it will end up being costly . £60 for a lens ! Well that is what one went for on the bay . The idea of a Nikon to Pentax converters are thin on the ground and are over £20+. I haven't really discovered if the camera is fully working yet . That will be the next step !
I have some art work to finish off for the museum , I also have plenty of work around the house to do. Then there is the garden ! . A water butt has decided to leak so that has given me an opportunity to fix that ! 

I think I'll go off and sniff some mint leaves! I really do ! They smell nice ! Trouble is they aren't about at the moment . 

Sorry !


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think I am bored ! It might be lock down fever !  I don't know !




I thought all 'restrictions' were lifted in the UK?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought all 'restrictions' were lifted in the UK?



They are I think! 
I think it is a delayed reaction!
I have got a dent to look at tomorrow which might cheer me up ! Strange! . It is the challenge which makes them interesting !
I think that is what I'm missing !
Just thinking ! The camera has given me a challenge ! I think it was last year that I found my Dawes Red Feather. Peeps said that it was beyond it but I eventually got it rideable and looking a lot better . House decorating has an opposite effect on me ! 
I'll go and collect my medicine and then have a look at the water butt.
Thanks for listening ! 

Now who can I wind up ?


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 640810
> 
> 
> Lovely 6 mile dawn walk, with dog, from The World's End, around Sywell Res & back, this morning. Not many other people out & about, strangely!


There's not many about at 2-3am either.
A bit odd really.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's not many about at 2-3am either.
> A bit odd really.



Probably all hiding from the cowled figure with the scythe.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Probably all hiding from the cowled figure with the scythe.


Could be.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Apr 2022)

coastal storm & torrential rain storm w/ power outages. wish I could go back to bed for the day


----------



## rockyroller (19 Apr 2022)

masks coming off at airports? uh oh


----------



## mybike (19 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> It was, but it's now Today.


Your now is yesterday, mine is today.


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Your now is yesterday, mine is today.


*Question?*
Is it Yesterday, Today, or Tomorrow at present?


----------



## mybike (19 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm sleepy.


So am I, Cassie has got her head on my foot.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought all 'restrictions' were lifted in the UK?



Legal restrictions in Scotland ended on Monday but people are advised to still wear masks in crowded locations. I have gone for upgraded masks which give me greater protection which I will certainly use on the ferry unless I can get out to the open deck.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2022)

I have been for a long walk up and down our back lawn with our lawnmower.
Oh how I miss Babs the CycleChat sheep.  She would have kept our lawns neatly trimmed !
I think someone suggested they keep Babs. I think that's what they said ! 
Strange! Never saw her again after that !


----------



## DCLane (19 Apr 2022)

Son no. 2 has had his Covid booster. This time he didn't pass out afterwards, much to the relief of the nurse standing nearby 'just in case'


----------



## mybike (19 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's not many about at 2-3am either.
> A bit odd really.



Must admit, I was late walking the dog today. Hoards of schoolchildren not so many dog walkers.

Probably a connection there.

Cassie gets her yummy flea & worm tablets Thursday.


----------



## mybike (19 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> *Question?*
> Is it Yesterday, Today, or Tomorrow at present?



Indeed.


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2022)

Bag off,no not you wonderful lot.Mine it was so easy a little squirt and a pop and out it was.Three wonderful nurses who to distract you keep talking to you.I stayed a bit longer because I had blood in the urine until it got lighter I was not leaving.Anyway a couple of days and I'll be as right as rain.Only bad bit was all morning I fancied a bacon and sausage sarnie with a latte,there is a cafe on the main road near home,so I slowly make my way there only for it to be closed.Soup does not satisfy because that's what I finished up with at home.


----------



## Hebe (19 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Grass included ?


 Nope, though there is still time as crumble making was postponed.

There are no replacement bike stands at Lidl to replace the ones sacrificed to parcel lockers. I shall write to them. Edit - to Lidl, not to the stands or lockers.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2022)

Roll on 5 pm Friday


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Must admit, I was late walking the dog today. Hoards of schoolchildren not so many dog walkers.
> 
> Probably a connection there.
> 
> Cassie gets her yummy flea & worm tablets Thursday.


Kids round you go to school at 2-3am!


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Mild and grey here chez Casa Reynard. The sun is trying to break through the cloud, but it also looks like it might rain.

Spent the morning ferrying the parental unit into town for various errands (one still outstanding, so deferred till tomorrow), and now I'm going to spend the afternoon writing and watching the snooker. 

Had a lovely luncheon of a cheddar cheese and smoked Polish sausage sandwich, an orange, half a mango and two


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Apr 2022)

Spent most of the day trying to get some kind of a plan together fro the bike workshop.

Gradually running out of energy. It feels like a very slow puncture...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2022)

I've now overshot Bristol by some margin and find myself in Cornwall. My taproom CV now includes Verdant!

Hills here don't go on forever but they're really steep!


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Just made myself a


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2022)

I have never drunk so much water as I have today,and I still need three more large glasses before bedtime.Tonight a plastic sheet is going on the bed. Just in case of an accident,plus still sleeping in Tenna men's pants.I wonder just how much they can hold before a serious accident,mind you I am sleeping with seven old towels underneath me.Wish me luck tonight.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Apr 2022)

Having a coffee in the hotel room. Once that's done I'll have a quick shower and then it's off to Rock City.


----------



## Threevok (19 Apr 2022)

K-Seal seems to have cured the leak in the car radiator

Last night I was awoken by our new cat, with a light-sabre (true story)


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> I have never drunk so much water as I have today,and I still need three more large glasses before bedtime.Tonight a plastic sheet is going on the bed. Just in case of an accident,plus still sleeping in Tenna men's pants.I wonder just how much they can hold before a serious accident,mind you I am sleeping with seven old towels underneath me.Wish me luck tonight.



Good luck @postman; that doesn't sound much fun.


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> K-Seal seems to have cured the leak in the car radiator
> 
> Last night I was awoken by our new cat, with a light-sabre (true story)


 Now then K Seal has it got human uses,I might need some help.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> Last night I was awoken by our new cat, with a light-sabre (true story)



This sounds like a story I want to hear...


----------



## Threevok (19 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> This sounds like a story I want to hear...



This chap has been hanging around the street for about three weeks - sleeping under cars and nearly getting knocked over several times.

He's living with us now, while we try to locate the owner, but it looks like he's been dumped, so little chance of that - much to the delight of my daughter, who's adopted him and called him Goose. Last night, he crept into my son's bedroom and knocked over a lightsabre toy and set it off, waking the entire house


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2022)

I am feeling soppy,I have just kissed Mrs P and thanked her for putting up with me.This has been going on since August 2020,that's the hydrocele bit.The prostate is at least four years old.I think the hydrocele has made the prostate play up.And so to all of you if I could hug you all I would,we have never met but you are listened to the moans and rants since 2020,and have made it easier,I cannot wait to get my leg over,that sloping frame of my Spesh Sec Elite what a day that is going to be,and I have three friends who want to share that daythank you all.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> This chap has been hanging around the street for about three weeks - sleeping under cars and nearly getting knocked over several times.
> 
> He's living with us now, while we try to locate the owner, but it looks like he's been dumped, so little chance of that - much to the delight of my daughter, who's adopted him and called him Goose. Last night, he crept into my son's bedroom and knocked over a lightsabre toy and set it off, waking the entire house



Aaaah, he's *gorgeous*  There's something about a ginger & white boy that's just so appealing.

Have you had him checked for a microchip? Either speak to your vet or your local branch of Cats Protection.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2022)

I've got some good and not so good news about my camera . I went over to my brother's to borrow his lens and battery . I took some 

photos but found that the autofocus wouldn't work . It would focus manually and the confirmation light would come on .

I have been experimenting at home and discovered that autofocus will snap on when I press the AF-L button at the same time as the 

shutter button . I then went round our garden taking pictures . I'm impressed by the pictures !


----------



## postman (19 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> This sounds like a story I want to hear...


I sit with George my old neighbour since his wife died,to give himself m some company.Just after his wife died a cat turned up on his doorstep and has never left,George and the cat were meant for each other,the cats name is Alley.


----------



## Threevok (19 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Aaaah, he's *gorgeous*  There's something about a ginger & white boy that's just so appealing.
> 
> Have you had him checked for a microchip? Either speak to your vet or your local branch of Cats Protection.



Yeah we intend to, although I cannot find one myself. I can locate it on our other cats. 

He has been neutered though, so I can't imagine why they didn't chip him at the same time

He's totally litter trained and has a wonderful temprement. I don't think he's stopped purring since he moved in.

I can't imagine why anyone would dump such a wonderful cat.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> I am feeling soppy,I have just kissed Mrs P and thanked her for putting up with me.This has been going on since August 2020,that's the hydrocele bit.The prostate is at least four years old.I think the hydrocele has made the prostate play up.And so to all of you if I could hug you all I would,we have never met but you are listened to the moans and rants since 2020,and have made it easier,I cannot wait to get my leg over,that sloping frame of my Spesh Sec Elite what a day that is going to be,and I have three friends who want to share that daythank you all.



And a man hug from me, too


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2022)

Pasta bitsa for tea..


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> Yeah we intend to, although I cannot find one myself. I can locate it on our other cats.
> 
> He has been neutered though, so I can't imagine why they didn't chip him at the same time
> 
> ...



Bless him, give him a chin tickle from me. 

All sorts of reasons, unfortunately... Guess a lot more pets will be getting dumped in the foreseeable future now that people are feeling the pinch...


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> I sit with George my old neighbour since his wife died,to give himself m some company.Just after his wife died a cat turned up on his doorstep and has never left,George and the cat were meant for each other,the cats name is Alley.



Cats just *know*

They are very perceptive creatures.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Speaking of, I have a Lexicat perched on my left shoulder purring into my ear.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Apr 2022)

Here are some shots straight from the camera.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here are some shots straight from the camera.



Colour rendition is very good.  I like the way DSLRs give you the same "pop" that slide film did back in the day, but without all the faff and drawbacks.

I reckon it's worth persisting with that.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Anyways, nearly time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Apr 2022)

I think I have a head cold


----------



## rockyroller (19 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here are some shots straight from the camera.



very nice, I like the color saturation on overcast days. storm brewing?


----------



## Speicher (19 Apr 2022)

Following @Reynard's good example, I have bought some jewellery on the Bay of E.
Brand new in box, with the extra links, for the princely sum of £18 instead of £65. It will go very well with the wooden watch I bought some time ago. 





Top


----------



## rockyroller (19 Apr 2022)

jury duty for tomorrow has been canceled!


----------



## rockyroller (19 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> It will go very well with the wooden watch I bought some time ago.


huh?


----------



## Jenkins (19 Apr 2022)

Middle aged Goths (& Gothettes): never has so much black clothing been teamed with so much grey hair (or artificially coloured black hair)


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Stuffed... Pushed the boat out some, tonight... 

A slab of salmon side baked under a lemon & herb crust (parsley and mint from the garden), bulgur wheat with garlic, lemon & mint, plus roasted Mediterranean veggies (baby plum tomatoes, peppers, courgette, onions and garlic).

Bottom line is, I just love to cook, and it's even better with such fabulous ingredients...


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> Following @Reynard's good example, I have bought some jewellery on the Bay of E.
> Brand new in box, with the extra links, for the princely sum of £18 instead of £65. It will go very well with the wooden watch I bought some time ago.
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually rather attractive @Speicher  And bargainous to boot. 

Have to admit, I almost fell off my chair when I saw what a decent quality but un-poncy stainless steel automatic ladies watch (Seiko) would set me back for. 

And yes, I do remember you buying the wooden watch.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Bless him, give him a chin tickle from me.
> 
> All sorts of reasons, unfortunately... Guess a lot more pets will be getting dumped in the foreseeable future now that people are feeling the pinch...



We've had 3 cats 'move in' to the house, first was 'Whitey' who used to live in an abandoned car. then there was 'Fluff' a black and white long hair and the latest is 'Fifi, another black and white.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> Yeah we intend to, although I cannot find one myself. I can locate it on our other cats.
> 
> He has been neutered though, so I can't imagine why they didn't chip him at the same time
> 
> ...


You could look at the Nextdoor site for your area (assuming you have one). People round here are always posting 'Has anybody found my runaway cat' messages.

Edited to add: The cats usually turn up too!


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

raleighnut said:


> We've had 3 cats 'move in' to the house, first was 'Whitey' who used to live in an abandoned car. then there was 'Fluff' a black and white long hair and the latest is 'Fifi, another black and white.



My first cat (as an adult) moved in that way. Although he did come into the house sometimes, he was happier in the garage, and I had all mod cons in there for him.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> My first cat (as an adult) moved in that way. Although he did come into the house sometimes, he was happier in the garage, and I had all mod cons in there for him.


A bowl of milk and all the rats he could eat? 😄


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> A bowl of milk and all the rats he could eat? 😄



Actually, he loved streaky bacon...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Apr 2022)

Another 'long' day. 

As I'm not generally needed every moment (I have to be on the premises in case of emergencies and to pretend to be a manager occasionally) I'm spending much of the time researching and planning ahead of the bike shop planning meeting next week...


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2022)

Morning y'all
Looks another bonny day outside
I ate way too much yesterday 
Right time to get a wriggle on


----------



## tyred (20 Apr 2022)

I'm allowed to go out for a walk this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2022)

I'm up. 
It's ♻ Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2022)

@tyred enjoy your walk just take it gentle 
First cuppa went down well 
Wish i had got up earlier for a few miles


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2022)

Morning .
It is grey here . I will have to take my Jag to a garage for them to have a look at the hair conditioning . Well I hope they do more than look at it ! 
Yesterday I said that one of our water butts was leaking . Well 2 others have now come out in sympathy ! . It would seem to be a failure of the plastic over time as we have some much older which are still fine .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2022)

Could somebody clarify just how small the Small Business Minister is ? I would like to know ?

Perhaps they should provide a scale with him so that people could be reassured just how small he is .


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Could somebody clarify just how small the Small Business Minister is ? I would like to know ?
> 
> Perhaps they should provide a scale with him so that people could be reassured just how small he is .



Thought I read somewhere about not asking political questions on this section.

Anyway they are of average height as I wouldn't want to offend anyone 😉


----------



## oldwheels (20 Apr 2022)

Lovely sunny day with little wind. My get up and go has gone elsewhere tho' so will just get some chores done and sit in the sun today I think.
War broken out again on FB about motorhomes and parking with one taking up 4 spaces in the crammed car park. The second home and holiday letting homes also getting stick as at least one business has shut down due to several factors. They cannot get workers as there is nowhere for them to stay and they are being evicted from their rented premises as the building is being converted into holiday lets.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Colour rendition is very good.  I like the way DSLRs give you the same "pop" that slide film did back in the day, but without all the faff and drawbacks.
> 
> I reckon it's worth persisting with that.



Yes . I was quite surprised by how the colours came out . I can remember how reds used to leap out on Kodachrome 64, a bit like they were sticking out of the slide .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> very nice, I like the color saturation on overcast days. storm brewing?


Thanks .
Just a couple of small showers , not enough to wash the car in .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2022)

raleighnut said:


> We've had 3 cats 'move in' to the house, first was 'Whitey' who used to live in an abandoned car. then there was 'Fluff' a black and white long hair and the latest is 'Fifi, another black and white.



You must be getting a bit of a name amongst the cat community ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Lovely sunny day with little wind. My get up and go has gone elsewhere tho' so will just get some chores done and sit in the sun today I think.
> War broken out again on FB about motorhomes and parking with one taking up 4 spaces in the crammed car park. The second home and holiday letting homes also getting stick as at least one business has shut down due to several factors. They cannot get workers as there is nowhere for them to stay and they are being evicted from their rented premises as the building is being converted into holiday lets.



A lack of joined up thinking there, or possibly an example of real world Karma...


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Lovely sunny day with little wind. My get up and go has gone elsewhere tho' so will just get some chores done and sit in the sun today I think.
> War broken out again on FB about motorhomes and parking with one taking up 4 spaces in the crammed car park. The second home and holiday letting homes also getting stick as at least one business has shut down due to several factors. They cannot get workers as there is nowhere for them to stay and they are being evicted from their rented premises as the building is being converted into holiday lets.



I feel sorry for you . 
Greed Merchants ! We are also p****d off with all the homes being built around here. It looks like another town is being added on . The homes are being thrust upon us by County Hall . There's no real work here apart from supermarkets which seem to be popping up everywhere . The main employer basically moved out years ago . The homes are for people to move into the area and commute , not for locals .


----------



## Threevok (20 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> You could look at the Nextdoor site for your area (assuming you have one). People round here are always posting 'Has anybody found my runaway cat' messages.
> 
> Edited to add: The cats usually turn up too!



Yes trying that too. Had one that looked a lot like him, but it turned out to be a different cat. I hope she finds him


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2022)

No sign of the runner beans we planted on Saturday yet


----------



## raleighnut (20 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You must be getting a bit of a name amongst the cat community ?



Yep, one of next doors cats moved in for a bit too when they got a dog


----------



## mybike (20 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Kids round you go to school at 2-3am!



Nah, as I said, I was late walking her.


----------



## pawl (20 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> No sign of the runner beans we planted on Saturday yet




Patience is a virtu .As the poem goes .A garden is a love some thing Can’t remember the rest of it🥒


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2022)

Things just keep getting better! 
I booked my car into a garage for them to check the air con system . They just rang to say that they have noticed an oily residue coming from the right hand side where I noticed a damp patch the last time we used the car . I am waiting to hear back from them as to how much a replacement would cost . I am sitting down !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> No sign of the runner beans we planted on Saturday yet



Probably ran away !


----------



## tyred (20 Apr 2022)

Lovely clear blue skies now that the mist has lifted.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> No sign of the runner beans we planted on Saturday yet


You did plant then the right way up, didn't you?


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Could somebody clarify just how small the Small Business Minister is ? I would like to know ?
> 
> Perhaps they should provide a scale with him so that people could be reassured just how small he is .


Well, there's this much "they do know"?
_"Scully's shoe size 4 (US) & dress size 8 (US)."_


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2022)

Pleasant little ride to drop some stuff off at the charity shop, then up to Moulton and Overstone book swap phone box and bus stop. 
I paused at Bewitched drive through coffee (etc) place for a Hot Choccy and had a nice chat with the lass serving at the Drive Through window. 
As I sat drinking it, the lady who was next in the queue stopped for a minute and said how I'd made her day seeing me ride a bike via the Drive Through.
If only all car drivers were so pleased to see cyclists!!


----------



## Speicher (20 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Looks another bonny day outside
> I ate way too much yesterday
> Right time to get a wriggle on



Has your wriggle got an elasticated waist?


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2022)

A very good night was had yesterday - loud music and beer combined to make things a little fuzzy first thing today, but a good breakfast got me back in order.

Now on the train home (just approaching Manea station) while istening to an Australian punk band and working out if I can afford to go back to Nottingham to see them I'm June


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2022)

Bin's have bin emptied.
I've trimmed my toenails.


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2022)

On my word,you would not think I was the same person from a week ago.I have been sat in the sunshine.Peeing is wonderful,no accidents overnight,got out four times,latest pee no blood.Just had a strong talk from Mrs P no walking to local cafe,it's too early to go rambling about So I had better behave myself.All is good this morning.


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm allowed to go out for a walk this morning


I have just been refused a trip to a local cafe.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2022)

Beautiful spring day here chez Casa Reynard.

All the parental unit's errands in town have now been completed, but that used up the morning. I will do some writing and gentle puttering around this afternoon. A bicycular bimble might be in order too.

Spent a chunk of yesterday evening reading up on mechanical watches, as I've never had one as my "main" watch before. The Gradus is gaining about a minute and a half a day, but going by what I've read, that appears to be reasonably acceptable for the non-poncy vintage stuff. And this watch *IS* older than me, after all... Apparently it's good habit to wind the watch every morning anyway, so I've started doing that as well.

And the rat trap in a box has had the bait eaten but the trap's not been triggered. At least I know they a) go in the box and b) they like dried fruit. Will need to fix the fruit on more firmly when I re-bait it later.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> apparently 4 covid vax jabs weren't sufficient fun, so I searched & searched for something else to entertain my immune system. lacking the right inspiration, I took to the bike & finally found what I was looking for. this unassuming little pooch!
> View attachment 639312
> 
> thanks to her, I wound up w/ a tetanus vax jab, due to this little nick, from her teeth
> ...



got my pants back. replaced the zipper. $18 + $2 tip


----------



## rockyroller (20 Apr 2022)

the ppl that are supposed to do some work on our downstairs 1/2 bath have postponed again ...


----------



## DCLane (20 Apr 2022)

Having had a hunt in the parts shed for someone I found five full sets of Ultegra 6700 shifters plus 10 Dura-Ace 9000 rear derailleurs amongst a pile of other things I didn't realise were there. It's a Tardis inside.

Methinks I have caused the global bike parts shortage


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2022)

Lovely luncheon of an egg mayonnaise sandwich (wholemeal bread), half a mango, half a punnet of raspberries and two 

Going to let that lot tamp down, then I'll see if I can't get the mower started. If it starts, then I'll be giving what passes for lawn here something of a haircut, if it doesn't, I'll put the battery on the charger and head off on a gentle bicycular bimble instead.


----------



## KnittyNorah (20 Apr 2022)

I have become addicted to Flightradar24. 
Fortunately it kicks me off every 15 minutes so there is hope for me ... LOL!
But I'm entranced watching the planes, copters, gliders, drones ... the mega-rich folk swanning about the globe, air ambulances getting busy, police patrolling motorways and autobahns, warplanes patrolling the borders, Hawks chasing each other over Morecambe Bay, the sudden 'disappearance' of Typhoons and F-15s ... 

Back for another 15 minutes!


----------



## DCLane (20 Apr 2022)

@KnittyNorah - at 10am tomorrow I'll be on a Jet2 flight LS217 from Leeds Bradford to Lanzarote 

It'll be the first time on a plane for several years and I'm a nervous flyer


----------



## oldwheels (20 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> No sign of the runner beans we planted on Saturday yet



Don't think they run that fast. Mine take nearly a couple of weeks before they deign to show their heads unless the snails get them when they never show at all.


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> @KnittyNorah - at 10am tomorrow I'll be on a Jet2 flight LS217 from Leeds Bradford to Lanzarote
> 
> It'll be the first time on a plane for several years and I'm a nervous flyer


I will give you a wave from our back garden.You will see it the lawn needs cutting and I will be laid out sunbathing.


----------



## KnittyNorah (20 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> @KnittyNorah - at 10am tomorrow I'll be on a Jet2 flight LS217 from Leeds Bradford to Lanzarote
> 
> It'll be the first time on a plane for several years and I'm a nervous flyer


Oh I love flying, I took flying lessons at one time - 40-plus years ago - and even solo'ed but had to face reality about affordability.
I still have my old student pilots logbook somewhere and the remark from my instructor for one flight which was 'one take-off, six landings'. Bouncy bouncy down the long long runway ... he made me walk back to the control tower while he taxied back. From the big jets to little gyrocopters and in my ultimate fantasy world I would pilot a Harrier. Or maybe an Osprey. 

I would say that I'll watch your flight but I can't as tomorrow I'm going to a medical centre to take part in a trial for a tailored omicron-variant vaccine as a booster vs 'normal' vaccine as a booster. 

Some of the activity is very interesting - like when a Typhoon or a F-15 suddenly 'disappears' - and some is annoying like the sheer amount of cargo planes, and the very-short-hop journeys. Some is scary of course ... 

Watching the military and police patrols is fascinating me, why have I never found this site before? Ah well, all the more to delight me now!


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> No sign of the runner beans we planted on Saturday yet


Well you see the problem is,and I had the same trouble.It was April 1st and i never said ready steady go when I covered them.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Apr 2022)

Just as well I had nothing planned for today. Went down to the car for a trip to the pharmacy and found a dead battery. I had been suspicious about it for a week or two. It still seemed to turn over ok but not being out for a few days it decided enough was enough.
4 hour wait for AA Homestart. The only local garage doing any recovery work is 60 miles away in Fionnphort and when he turned up he had a car already on his truck and said the roads were mayhem as everybody was out driving around in the sunshine. Alternator is charging ok so must be the battery. Phoned my local garage and they do not have one in stock but can get one by tomorrow I hope.
Kept the trike back as I can use it to go and collect the car when ready. Unfortunate that I am booked to go away on Sunday and need to collect eye gel from the pharmacy before I go.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> Well you see the problem is,and I had the same trouble.It was April 1st and i never said ready steady go when I covered them.



I was hoping to pick some by now


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2022)

Just dead headed some of our daffodils still got a fair few to go


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2022)

Bugger, that didn't go to plan...

Mower started first time, so filled up with fuel and off I went. Did all the bits around the house, then went out to do some stuff further out. The steering starts to feel sloppy and then suddenly, the steering wheel turns, but the front wheels don't. Whoops.

Classic catastrophic fatigue failure of the steering linkage around a stress raiser. Would be a perfect picture for a Strength of Materials textbook... 

Fortunately managed to use the car to tow the mower out of the garden and then shove it back in the garage. The steering is repairable, it's just a matter of swapping out the broken part. The only thing I'm not sure is whether it bolts in or whether it's welded in. The former is straightforward, the latter less so, because even though I can weld (MIG) well enough, I don't have the kit.

Anyways, sat here with a nice  and a flat pack easter egg.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Bugger, that didn't go to plan...
> 
> Mower started first time, so filled up with fuel and off I went. Did all the bits around the house, then went out to do some stuff further out. The steering starts to feel sloppy and then suddenly, the steering wheel turns, but the front wheels don't. Whoops.
> 
> ...




I'm trying to work out if there's anything you _haven't_ got some experience in @Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm trying to work out if there's anything you _haven't_ got some experience in @Reynard.



Anything involving music. I don't think playing three blind mice (excruciatingly badly) on the recorder counts.


----------



## Hebe (20 Apr 2022)

Music day today. Rehearsed, lessoned, collected two guitars and a bass guitar from the repairer. I don't mind replacing single broken strings on mine but they go in for whole new sets. Plus the girl is rightly fussy about who looks after her 🎸 s. The Sainsbury’s man asked me if I had an actual Taylor in the Taylor case that I was carrying, which was a first and very nice. I thought for a moment he was going to id me for the alcohol-free fizz I was buying, but apparently not 😂 Now listening to Song Exploder podcasts In an empty house.

edit- ha! Just seen Reynard’s post above.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2022)

Even though I've been out of the car for a couple of hours, 300 miles and a surfeit of coffee means like I feel like I'm still moving!


----------



## sheddy (20 Apr 2022)

Jet2 airline staff are great


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2022)

Time to feed the cats*, and then it will be time to feed me.

* I have a little fishy, to put in their little dishy...


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Even though I've been out of the car for a couple of hours, 300 miles and a surfeit of coffee means like I feel like I'm still moving!


300 miles is that one journey and can I ask where have you been.


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time to feed the cats*, and then it will be time to feed me.
> 
> * I have a little fishy, to put in their little dishy...


I hope it's not a pirahna,is that how you spell it.


----------



## postman (20 Apr 2022)

Do you know it's 1948 in this house,in two minutes I get born again,let's hope I don't make all the same mistakes.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2022)

Well the black bin is awaiting it's mothership in the morning


----------



## tyred (20 Apr 2022)

Enjoyed my new-found freedom with a nice bike ride

I've also found my missing Brompton spokes


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anything involving music. I don't think playing three blind mice (excruciatingly badly) on the recorder counts.


I hate recorders! When we were young my sister used to have one and she drove me mad playing it (or trying to). I complained so much that she hit me over the head with it and it broke. Great, I thought, at least I'll get some peace now - but dad fixed it the same day when he came home from work. I never forgave him for that! (The fixing, not the coming home )

The devil's instrument is the recorder.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> 300 miles is that one journey and can I ask where have you been.


It was punctuated by a good number of coffee stops and walkabouts but, yes, it was one journey. I went off to Bristol the other day, then went on to Penryn, which is in Cornwall, just down the road from Falmouth. I'd originally meant to break my journey back to London by stopping in Bristol again but I couldn't find a place that wasn't stupidly expensive so I did the trip back today.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2022)

Had salmon, potato & sweetcorn chowder, followed by a steak sandwich for supper.

The girls shared a basa fillet between them. No piranhas in sight @postman


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I hate recorders! When we were young my sister used to have one and she drove me mad playing it (or trying to). I complained so much that she hit me over the head with it and it broke. Great, I thought, at least I'll get some peace now - but dad fixed it the same day when he came home from work. I never forgave him for that! (The fixing, not the coming home )
> 
> The devil's instrument is the recorder.



They're ok when played by someone who knows what they're doing. Otherwise they sound like a litter of piglets on speed...


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2022)

Note to self:

Do not try to re-bait a rat trap what hasn't been sprung.

Ouch.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2022)

Now have a  and am watching MOTD.

I forgot we were playing this evening. Ooops.

We won 4-2 away at Chelsea.

I don't get this team of mine, I really don't...


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I feel sorry for you .
> Greed Merchants ! We are also p****d off with all the homes being built around here. It looks like another town is being added on . The homes are being thrust upon us by County Hall . There's no real work here apart from supermarkets which seem to be popping up everywhere . The main employer basically moved out years ago . The homes are for people to move into the area and commute , not for locals .


Pointed out a few pieces of local history to developers looking to build in green fields, seemed to put them off as the applications never went further.

First was the site was the known area of a plague pit, the second being the site of a bronze age-iron age fort and on Kights Templar/Freemason land. Either would have been costly before they could have even started building.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I have become addicted to Flightradar24.
> Fortunately it kicks me off every 15 minutes so there is hope for me ... LOL!
> But I'm entranced watching the planes, copters, gliders, drones ... the mega-rich folk swanning about the globe, air ambulances getting busy, police patrolling motorways and autobahns, warplanes patrolling the borders, Hawks chasing each other over Morecambe Bay, the sudden 'disappearance' of Typhoons and F-15s ...
> 
> Back for another 15 minutes!


Try ADS-B, you don't get kicked off every 15 minutes.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Bugger, that didn't go to plan...
> 
> Mower started first time, so filled up with fuel and off I went. Did all the bits around the house, then went out to do some stuff further out. The steering starts to feel sloppy and then suddenly, the steering wheel turns, but the front wheels don't. Whoops.
> 
> ...


Manufacturer and model?


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Manufacturer and model?



Westwood S1300

What's failed is the flat u-shaped plate that connects the linkage from steering rack assembly to the steering arm on the front left wheel. I *think* it bolts in, but not sure i.e. I haven't looked yet.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

Summat like this?





Which looks like this.


----------



## KnittyNorah (20 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Try ADS-B, you don't get kicked off every 15 minutes.



That might NOT be a very good idea ... blocks of 15 minutes run away with the time; I dread to think how much more time I'd waste if I didn't get that sharp reminder every 15 minutes! But I might give it a go tomorrow ... thanks - I think ... LOL!


----------



## KnittyNorah (20 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Try ADS-B, you don't get kicked off every 15 minutes.



That NorthropGrumman Global Hawk is an evil-looking beast isn't it?


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> That might NOT be a very good idea ... blocks of 15 minutes run away with the time; I dread to think how much more time I'd waste if I didn't get that sharp reminder every 15 minutes! But I might give it a go tomorrow ... thanks - I think ... LOL!


If you fancy watching ships, there's
https://www.marinetraffic.com
amongst others.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> That NorthropGrumman Global Hawk is an evil-looking beast isn't it?


One over Norfolk earlier today.


----------



## Reynard (20 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Summat like this?
> View attachment 641055
> 
> Which looks like this.
> View attachment 641056



Yep, that's the one... #41 in the exploded diagram.


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep, that's the one... #41 in the exploded diagram.


#46 surely?
#41 is a pair of washers.


----------



## KnittyNorah (20 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> If you fancy watching ships, there's
> https://www.marinetraffic.com
> amongst others.



Oooooh thanks! More relaxing than the aircraft, nice to dream about on a sunny day ... I think I'll go for a sail in the south pacific tonight ...


----------



## KnittyNorah (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> One over Norfolk earlier today.



One patrolling the Black Sea at ~ 54,000ft for most of today - just making a check of the Romanian/Moldovan border now ... I wonder when it goes back to Sigonella naval air base? This one's been out about 12 hours now, but they can stay out for 30+ hours, so it could easily do another 12 hour shift back to back as it were. 
There's one of the giant bulk Antonov carriers recently taken off from Leipzig and heading southwest - I wonder what THAT'S going to pick up and from where? Or maybe it was delivering something? I dread to think just what. 

I was enjoying the antics of the Typhoons and Hawks earlier today, over Anglesey, Snowdonia and especially in and around Morecambe Bay. I was in Knott End a few weeks ago on a cold but clear and sunny day and there were two Hawks out there, playing around and tumbling in the air, just like hawk birds do ... pity that they, for all their beauty, are like hawks themselves - such lethal things.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> #46 surely?
> #41 is a pair of washers.



I can't find my glasses...  Well, that's my excuse.

How the blazes I've managed to replace a pair of funky metallic purple reading glasses, I've no idea, but I have. And no, they're NOT perched on top of my head...


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

Drat... That's the second lot on the 'bay that I've won in recent weeks and now the seller can't find.

I've got a refund for both, but it's a pain... Ah well, back to trawling the listings...


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

Right, I'm off to bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2022)

I may have laryngitis & worsening cold like symptoms but I can still type!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I may have laryngitis & worsening cold like symptoms but I can still type!



Get well soon


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2022)

Another glorious start to the day outside
Thursday today so only Friday then it's the weekend. 
Someone is asking for his breakfast


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Another glorious start to the day outside
> Thursday today so only Friday then it's the weekend.
> Someone is asking for his breakfast



Molly has had hers and is now chattering to the birds outside. 

Off for my morning constitutional shortly.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly has had hers and is now chattering to the birds outside.
> 
> Off for my morning constitutional shortly.



Our old boy is happily spreading tuna flakes around the floor .

Enjoy your morning constitutional


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2022)

As predicted when i went down to pour out my cuppa , we had a tuna flake pattern around the kitchen.
First cuppa went down well 
I wonder what today will bring ?


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2022)

I think I might go for a long walk around The Washlands this morning then drop into Workbridge for a coffee and pick up some bedding plants.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Bugger, that didn't go to plan...
> 
> Mower started first time, so filled up with fuel and off I went. Did all the bits around the house, then went out to do some stuff further out. The steering starts to feel sloppy and then suddenly, the steering wheel turns, but the front wheels don't. Whoops.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear about your problems. 
We are poles apart again ! This time I have a MIG welder. 
I hope you can find somebody local to help .


----------



## oldwheels (21 Apr 2022)

Sunny intervals forecast. Would get more sunny if my car battery arrives and gets fitted today. I kept the trike out of the car to go down to the garage when the job is done. I had to take a taxi back home yesterday as the garage had only one person on when I went down with the car and so could not give me a lift home.
I need to get some stuff from the pharmacy but not taking the trike down just for that. The operative word there is _DOWN _as it means a beast of a climb back up if the car is not ready.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2022)

My stomach is letting me know that a cheese and onion sandwich is not a filling evening meal. I may resort to bacon.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2022)

Morning.
I over sleepdid !  Our radio alarm clock wasn't switched on ! 

It is sunny here but there is some thin milky cloud masking some of it .

We will be going to Bath this afternoon . I will pop into a camera shop to have a look at a couple of cheap lenses . That is if they are still there .


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Our old boy is happily spreading tuna flakes around the floor .
> 
> Enjoy your morning constitutional



I did. Absolutely gorgeous morning. Just over 6 miles with 750ft elevation so a decent work out too.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2022)

Ooh! It makes me so angry ! 

I was listening to the TV . They were saying that peeps have cut back on spending , such as make up , hairdressing. People working from home wearing casual gear and so not wearing suits . They then said that some Sparks and Mencer stores have stopped selling suits. Brilliant! So some relly pops their clogs , you go out to buy a suit and find that's there are no shops selling them ! Burtons gone ! And so have others , can't think of their names but where do you go when you haven't much time ?


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Apr 2022)

Never owned or worn a suit myself.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! It makes me so angry !
> 
> I was listening to the TV . They were saying that peeps have cut back on spending , such as make up , hairdressing. People working from home wearing casual gear and so not wearing suits . They then said that some Sparks and Mencer stores have stopped selling suits. Brilliant! So some relly pops their clogs , you go out to buy a suit and find that's there are no shops selling them ! Burtons gone ! And so have others , can't think of their names but where do you go when you haven't much time ?



As my mum say colour your a@@e and go naked


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> @KnittyNorah - at 10am tomorrow I'll be on a Jet2 flight LS217 from Leeds Bradford to Lanzarote
> 
> It'll be the first time on a plane for several years and I'm a nervous flyer


@KnittyNorah, it's not LS217, it's


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> @KnittyNorah, it's not LS217, it's
> View attachment 641074



Argh! A big pile up !


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2022)

a big healthy fox ran past our backyard area a little while ago. haven't seen one in some time. several years ago one of our cats made a friend of one, a small one. they would sit & just look at each other. at that time our cat was larger. our remaining cat had already had his morning walkabout so he missed the excitement. wonder if it was the same fox


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2022)

Son convinced me to call-out from my nite job last night. I then called-out (rather emailed-out) from my day job today. 2 negative home rapid tests yesterday & the day before. going for the better PCR test at a CVS today. now that masks are off everywhere, almost everyone I know has been catching something or other. if you're inclined to keep yours on, you should feel smart. head colds or similar are such a nuisance. especially if you are prone to headaches, like I am


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Never owned or worn a suit myself.



seriously overpriced


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2022)

Not at Goodwill.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! It makes me so angry !
> 
> I was listening to the TV . They were saying that peeps have cut back on spending , such as make up , hairdressing. People working from home wearing casual gear and so not wearing suits . They then said that some Sparks and Mencer stores have stopped selling suits. Brilliant! So some relly pops their clogs , you go out to buy a suit and find that's there are no shops selling them ! Burtons gone ! And so have others , can't think of their names but where do you go when you haven't much time ?



View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Peaky-Blinders-Tuxedo-Formal-Casual/dp/B09XVBQQVR/ref=sr_1_omk_6?crid=35YL2F70WTPYH&keywords=mens+suit&qid=1650538054&sprefix=mens+suit%2Caps%2C181&sr=8-6


https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=mens+suit&crid=35YL2F70WTPYH&sprefix=mens+suit,aps,181&ref=nb_sb_noss_1

here's hoping you still have a nearby tailor! :-)


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I over sleepdid !  Our radio alarm clock wasn't switched on !
> 
> It is sunny here but there is some thin milky cloud masking some of it .
> ...


I've been disappointed by cheap lenses. I'd prefer a pre-owned better lens. there really is a difference


----------



## Threevok (21 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! It makes me so angry !
> 
> I was listening to the TV . They were saying that peeps have cut back on spending , such as make up , hairdressing. People working from home wearing casual gear and so not wearing suits . They then said that some Sparks and Mencer stores have stopped selling suits. Brilliant! So some relly pops their clogs , you go out to buy a suit and find that's there are no shops selling them ! Burtons gone ! And so have others , can't think of their names but where do you go when you haven't much time ?



Matalan do a great range of suits (at the moment anyway).


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> As predicted when i went down to pour out my cuppa , we had a tuna flake pattern around the kitchen.


what does that mean? Wifey gave Reggie the cat some tuna water last night


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Our old boy is happily spreading tuna flakes around the floor .


ok never mind hehe


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> what does that mean? Wifey gave Reggie the cat some tuna water last night



It means I fed the cat some tuna flakes and when I went downstairs to pour out my cuppa , pesky cat had spread his tuna flakes around the kitchen floor


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Beautiful spring day here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> All the parental unit's errands in town have now been completed, but that used up the morning. I will do some writing and gentle puttering around this afternoon. A bicycular bimble might be in order too.
> 
> ...



I have a nice automatic Rotary with a transparent back that I use sometimes. Sadly it works for a while and then stops. Took it to a local repairer and they wanted an arm and a leg to replace the mainspring, vastly more than I paid for the watch. So I put it on & use it occasionally.


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> Having had a hunt in the parts shed for someone I found five full sets of Ultegra 6700 shifters plus 10 Dura-Ace 9000 rear derailleurs amongst a pile of other things I didn't realise were there. It's a Tardis inside.
> 
> Methinks I have caused the global bike parts shortage



Do you keep many people in there?


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> @KnittyNorah, it's not LS217, it's
> View attachment 641074


Well I am disgusted from Meanwood.I sat in the garden from 09-30,something took off at 09-40 then another one at 10-15 and I raised my drink and I never got as much as a wave of thank you.


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> As my mum say colour your a@@e and go naked


Is that what she does then?


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> Do you know it's 1948 in this house,in two minutes I get born again,let's hope I don't make all the same mistakes.



Good year that.


----------



## Kempstonian (21 Apr 2022)

Bought a new bird feeder yesterday, filled it with sunflower hearts and hung it next to the other feeders. I haven't seen a bird go near it yet.


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Do not try to re-bait a rat trap what hasn't been sprung.
> 
> Ouch.



At least you know it works.


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Good year that.


Growing up my dad used to take us to hill 60 in Roundhay Park.He would jam us inside an old tyre and roll us down to the arena,they were good years aswell.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't use twitter, but I have a dragon made from a bog roll I made when I was six, if anyone is interested. Say.... twenty grand?



You can pay me twenty grand to take it off your hands.


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Drat... That's the second lot on the 'bay that I've won in recent weeks and now the seller can't find.
> 
> I've got a refund for both, but it's a pain... Ah well, back to trawling the listings...



I bought an item that appeared to be lost in the post, then arrived weeks late! By then they'd given me a refund. Offered to pay but they said not to bother. There are some good people out there.


----------



## mybike (21 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Sunny intervals forecast. Would get more sunny if my car battery arrives and gets fitted today. I kept the trike out of the car to go down to the garage when the job is done. I had to take a taxi back home yesterday as the garage had only one person on when I went down with the car and so could not give me a lift home.
> I need to get some stuff from the pharmacy but not taking the trike down just for that. The operative word there is _DOWN _as it means a beast of a climb back up if the car is not ready.



I was thinking earlier, you do have a climb up from those brightly painted houses.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Apr 2022)

There's a dried out spider squished between pages 82 & 83 in the book I'm reading. 

🕸


----------



## Threevok (21 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There's a dried out spider squished between pages 82 & 83 in the book I'm reading.
> 
> 🕸



Webster's dictionary ?


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

Beautiful spring day here again chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, but gawd, I ache all over after woman-handling the mower yesterday. Plus I have a lovely (!) bruise on my right thumb where I got twanged by the rat trap last night.

To add insult to injury, ratty got the half an apricot out of the trap without triggering it. A piece of cocktail stick doesn't work. Maybe some craft wire will.

Anyways, I had a kitchen morning, and the crock pot is locked and loaded with steak and kidleys. I kept some of the skirt steak back for the furry twosome.

Anyways, time for luncheon, I has a hungry


----------



## dave r (21 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Never owned or worn a suit myself.



The only time I wore a suit was at my wedding, 39 years later its still in my wardrobe, I can still get in the trousers, just, but the jacket is too small for me, I can't get it over my shoulders.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> I bought an item that appeared to be lost in the post, then arrived weeks late! By then they'd given me a refund. Offered to pay but they said not to bother. There are some good people out there.



Yes, there are.

The seller from the auction lot I won over the weekend not only refunded me, but also said that if he did find the item, I could have it for free.


----------



## DCLane (21 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> Well I am disgusted from Meanwood.I sat in the garden from 09-30,something took off at 09-40 then another one at 10-15 and I raised my drink and I never got as much as a wave of thank you.


I was waving 

It's nice and sunny in Lanzarote. I've brought shoes/helmet/kit just in case I get the chance to sneak out for a ride, hiring a bike locally. Not that I've looked

Son no. 2 dropped us off, then went to buy a crab in Leeds market. Which is currently scuttling around the bath.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I've been disappointed by cheap lenses. I'd prefer a pre-owned better lens. there really is a difference



I think @Illaveago means cheap as in secondhand bargain basement rather than cheap and cheerful.

Although oddly, one of the nicest lenses I have is the cheapest one that Canon make - a 50mm 1.8 mk2. Bought mine used off a guy I shared an office with then I did my postgrad.

I had a lovely little Sigma 28-105 which was very nice as well, both in terms of range and image. I sold it on, as its electronics didn't "talk" to my newer camera bodies - Sigma reverse-engineer what Canon do in order to create compatible glass, but it can lead to problems. I actually regret selling it, even though I replaced it with a very nice (used) 28-70 L...


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems.
> We are poles apart again ! This time I have a MIG welder.
> I hope you can find somebody local to help .



Yeah, we are... Hey ho, c'est la vie...

From the exploded diagram, it looks like the part is bolted, so maybe I'll get away with it. A friend a few villages along doesn't have a MIG welder, so it's either hire or take it to the agricultural engineering place. I'll have a closer look at it tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a smoked sausage & cheese sandwich, half a punnet of raspberries, half a beautifully ripe mango and two


----------



## oldwheels (21 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> The only time I wore a suit was at my wedding, 39 years later its still in my wardrobe, I can still get in the trousers, just, but the jacket is too small for me, I can't get it over my shoulders.



I had to sometimes wear a suit for work purposes and I still have one which I kept when I retired. Totally out of fashion now but it is my "funeral suit" and was called "The Investment" when it was new as it was quite expensive. I can still just get into it but the jacket will not go near fastening.


----------



## Threevok (21 Apr 2022)

I actually have three funeral suits, in different sizes

Size 1 - Been commuting on the singlespeed for the last six months 
Size 2 - Let the cycling lapse a little bit and using the 3x10 MTB a little 
Size 3 - Not been on the bike since my son started work at the same place as me, so get a ride in with him like the lazy git I am


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

I'm the other way round... I have one trouser suit (from Matalan) and it's now far too roomy.  I have one good skirt and one posh blouse, and that's it. I don't actually own a dress.

I do have jeans in varying degrees of smartness, from "barely worn expensive" to "holey, baggy, saggy mucky job"


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> I was waving
> 
> It's nice and sunny in Lanzarote. I've brought shoes/helmet/kit just in case I get the chance to sneak out for a ride, hiring a bike locally. Not that I've looked
> 
> Son no. 2 dropped us off, then went to buy a crab in Leeds market. Which is currently scuttling around the bath.


So what time did you take off,now it's time to log out of C C and enjoy your holiday,we are going to Menorca Calan Bosch when the skool holidays are over and it gets less busy we will also leave from Leeds and Bradford it's so easy.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

@KnittyNorah,





Any ideas/


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I think @Illaveago means cheap as in secondhand bargain basement rather than cheap and cheerful.
> 
> Although oddly, one of the nicest lenses I have is the cheapest one that Canon make - a 50mm 1.8 mk2. Bought mine used off a guy I shared an office with then I did my postgrad.
> 
> I had a lovely little Sigma 28-105 which was very nice as well, both in terms of range and image. I sold it on, as its electronics didn't "talk" to my newer camera bodies - Sigma reverse-engineer what Canon do in order to create compatible glass, but it can lead to problems. I actually regret selling it, even though I replaced it with a very nice (used) 28-70 L...


oh absolutely. in fact I'm very happy with 2 Nikon "kit" lenses. meaning the kind sold as a kit w/ a camera. they aren't fast but they have good glass. I had to read lots of reviews to find just the right ones. my previous employer sold me a Nikon DSLR but I only had non digital AF lenses. so they worked, but their exact plane of focus was off a tiny bit. OK in good light, but not as good as a dedicated digital lens. the cheap glass I may have referred to was some off-brand no-name type thing. I hold brands like Sigma in high regard


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It means I fed the cat some tuna flakes and when I went downstairs to pour out my cuppa , pesky cat had spread his tuna flakes around the kitchen floor


of course it does. don't know what I was thinking hehe


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2022)

our bathroom remodeling is going well. the vanity & toilet are out. the tile & subfloor is up. the flange needs replacing, as expected. the men are taking lunch & will pick up some materials. I saw boxes of tile but they will need the subfloor stock, the flange & who knows what else. it's not a one-day job. we like the guys, a team of 2 from New Hampshire, hired by the family owned business in our town, which is who we are dealing with & paying


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2022)

laryngitis abating & PCR test completed, results tomorrow I think. looking like a nice sunny day with temps approaching 60F I think. if I felt better I'd be tanning & cycling


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oh absolutely. in fact I'm very happy with 2 Nikon "kit" lenses. meaning the kind sold as a kit w/ a camera. they aren't fast but they have good glass. I had to read lots of reviews to find just the right ones. my previous employer sold me a Nikon DSLR but I only had non digital AF lenses. so they worked, but their exact plane of focus was off a tiny bit. OK in good light, but not as good as a dedicated digital lens. the cheap glass I may have referred to was some off-brand no-name type thing. I hold brands like Sigma in high regard



Can't comment on Nikon gear, I'm afraid... 

I started out with that Sigma 28-105 and a Canon 75-300 which I bought as a "kit" with my EOS 5 35mm body. The Sigma was decent, the Canon 75-300 not, the latter being too short and too slow. After an ill-advised foray into extenders, I bought a 100-400 L.

I do have a Sigma 300 2.8 plus extenders. I'd say it's OK, no more than that. Not a patch on the Canon 300 2.8 which I had on loan for a while. That is one banging lens. But I compromised with the Sigma, because a) I couldn't justify the cost vs usage for the Canon, and b) I couldn't actually handle the Canon very well as it was just too big and heavy. I'm a 4ft 11 tall lady, not a 6ft plus bloke... 

The Sigma does a job when I need it, but the chromatic abberation gets intrusive after a while.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

Anyways, I'm off for half an hour of bike time.


----------



## DCLane (21 Apr 2022)

@postman - a 10am take-off, so over you around 10.15. Security was VERY slow so go early or book the fast-track. And enjoy your holiday


----------



## oldwheels (21 Apr 2022)

Went out from my house this morning for a short spin around the higher bits of my area. Found a right of way blocked by a hotel who have marked one end of it as car parking. A monument at one bit has vanished and some extremely ugly fencing put up to stop stupid people stepping over the cliff edge.
Put on what I thought was suitable clothing but got far too hot on the way uphill to my house. Since it was only a short distance I stopped to cool off for a bit before completing the climb.
My car battery has allegedly arrived and should be fitted this evening they claim but best leave the car collection till tomorrow.
Just need to keep pestering them as I really need the car. This is the first time for many years I have had only one vehicle since we had at least one van, sometimes two and at least one available car.


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> @postman - a 10am take-off, so over you around 10.15. Security was VERY slow so go early or book the fast-track. And enjoy your holiday


I saw your plane you came from my right across left,and 10-15 it was,wonderful have a great holiday,and enjoy the cycling if you get some.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

Had a nice gentle bimble in the company of Max the MTB.

Now sat down with a  and a chocolate chip suggestive.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Can't comment on Nikon gear, I'm afraid...
> 
> I started out with that Sigma 28-105 and a Canon 37-300 which I bought as a "kit" with my EOS 5 35mm body. The Sigma was decent, the Canon 75-300 not, the latter being too short and too slow. After an ill-advised foray into extenders, I bought a 100-400 L.
> 
> ...



I've got a buddy who works for a newspaper. he's not paid much but they buy him top of the line equipment. so amazing what he can do hand-held. so jealous


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I've got a buddy who works for a newspaper. he's not paid much but they buy him top of the line equipment. so amazing what he can do hand-held. so jealous



Most of my glass is 2.8 or faster. With the exception of the 100-400. But then most of what I do / did is outdoors. Good quality glass is always a worthwhile investment. Other than the aforementioned issues with the Sigma 300 2.8, the rest of my lenses are a joy to use.

I was a press hack back in the day.  Although I had to buy my own kit.


----------



## KnittyNorah (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> @KnittyNorah,
> View attachment 641112
> 
> Any ideas/



Sorry I've been out all day at the research centre and not had a chance to log on to any of the flight things. Had a good natter about it with one of the docs conducting the research, though!


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## KnittyNorah (21 Apr 2022)

Something odd happening in Warsaw Chopin - approaching planes in holding patterns some way from it and at least one has diverted to Krakow. Hope it's just a thunderstorm or flocks of birds or a cow on the runway, or something 'innocent' like that.

One flight intended for Warsaw Chopin has just landed at Warsaw Modlin after flying from Hurghada and then being in holding position for quite a while.


----------



## KnittyNorah (21 Apr 2022)

@Reynard - I've now had a 4th booster - which may, or may not, be a 'tweaked' Moderna which may, or may not, deal better with the spike proteins on omicron-variants. If it is not the tweaked one, it is just the bog-standard Moderna in the booster dosage. I don't know which one I got and the medical staff don't know which one was given to me. It just has a number which, I presume, identifies both it and me. 

I was impressed with the care that was taken, pre-jab physical and bloods taken, questions answered, phone numbers given, e-diaries to fill out, examination of the injection site post jab, etc etc etc. Follow up is for over a year; they will phone me once a week and I go back after three weeks, then after 3 months, 6 months and a year, for bloods to be taken. I do daily e-diaries for a week or so (need to double check that) then every two weeks for goodness knows how long - a full year AFAIK, again I need to double-check that - and if I get any of a huge list of C-19 symptoms, or am in close contact with a confirmed case, I have special LFTs to use and if necessary they will come to my house to take blood samples ...


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> The only time I wore a suit was at my wedding, 39 years later its still in my wardrobe, I can still get in the trousers, just, but the jacket is too small for me, I can't get it over my shoulders.


I said to Mrs P look I can still wear this,it's thirty two years old,despite all the Guinness chocolate,,cakes,buns and all the fabulous meals you have cooked.She replied you stupid berk it's a scarf.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I think @Illaveago means cheap as in secondhand bargain basement rather than cheap and cheerful.
> 
> Although oddly, one of the nicest lenses I have is the cheapest one that Canon make - a 50mm 1.8 mk2. Bought mine used off a guy I shared an office with then I did my postgrad.
> 
> I had a lovely little Sigma 28-105 which was very nice as well, both in terms of range and image. I sold it on, as its electronics didn't "talk" to my newer camera bodies - Sigma reverse-engineer what Canon do in order to create compatible glass, but it can lead to problems. I actually regret selling it, even though I replaced it with a very nice (used) 28-70 L...



Yes. We went to Bath, so we popped in to the London Camera Exchange and I bought an old Nikon 28-80 AF 3.3-5.6 G lens for £25 . It has a plastic body but seems to work alright . I am just waiting for my next bits to arrive from the bay and then I will have a complete camera .


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2022)

Listening to Mark Knopfler in the conservatory,what he is doing in our conservatory is anybodies business,but he is really good.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Apr 2022)

I thought Lidl had stopped selling Dürum wraps.

However, they'd just moved them and changed the packaging.

Evening meal disaster was therefore averted.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Apr 2022)

P.S: "Burp".


----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2022)

New walking boots ordered 
Been a lovely day weather wise 
Bin got emptied on time this morning


----------



## DCLane (21 Apr 2022)

Very impressed with the restaurant at my Lanzarote hotel (La Geria). We've got a sea view, beach just over the road and it was a self-serve, eat-what-you-want restaurant with a multitude of choice. Much of which was being left by diners going for the plain options.

Note to the hotel: cyclists can eat 

It would've been rude not to try everything.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

Lovely supper of steak & kidney, bulgur wheat and an assortment of leftover (albeit very tasty) vegetables.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> @Reynard - I've now had a 4th booster - which may, or may not, be a 'tweaked' Moderna which may, or may not, deal better with the spike proteins on omicron-variants. If it is not the tweaked one, it is just the bog-standard Moderna in the booster dosage. I don't know which one I got and the medical staff don't know which one was given to me. It just has a number which, I presume, identifies both it and me.
> 
> I was impressed with the care that was taken, pre-jab physical and bloods taken, questions answered, phone numbers given, e-diaries to fill out, examination of the injection site post jab, etc etc etc. Follow up is for over a year; they will phone me once a week and I go back after three weeks, then after 3 months, 6 months and a year, for bloods to be taken. I do daily e-diaries for a week or so (need to double check that) then every two weeks for goodness knows how long - a full year AFAIK, again I need to double-check that - and if I get any of a huge list of C-19 symptoms, or am in close contact with a confirmed case, I have special LFTs to use and if necessary they will come to my house to take blood samples ...



Mmmm, I'm assuming that's directed at @classic33 rather than at me... 

But good on you for being a guinea pig.  I take one of my many (motor racing-themed) caps off to you xxx


----------



## KnittyNorah (21 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, I'm assuming that's directed at @classic33 rather than at me...
> 
> But good on you for being a guinea pig.  I take one of my many (motor racing-themed) caps off to you xxx



Oh dear, sorry! And I've just filled in the 'e-diary' and submitted it - and omitted to note the post vax side effect of stupidity!


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Oh dear, sorry! And I've just filled in the 'e-diary' and submitted it - and omitted to note the post vax side effect of stupidity!



No worries, we all have moments like that...


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, I'm assuming that's directed at @classic33 rather than at me...
> 
> But good on you for being a guinea pig.  I take one of my many (motor racing-themed) caps off to you xxx


What makes you think that?


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

Been learning as I go with this watch... I've discovered it's got a lot more "winding capability" than my Omega. The latter, fifteen twiddles of the winder is the maximum, but then it's a tiny little movement. The Gradus takes at least thirty, and I don't feel any resistance at that point, so it will take more than that.

It's keeping a lot better time as a result.

In other news, the Kelek that I bought the other day has turned up.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Oh dear, sorry! And I've just filled in the 'e-diary' and submitted it - and omitted to note the post vax side effect of stupidity!


They never listed that as a side effect of any of the vaccines


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> What makes you think that?



Because it's very " you"  Or at least that's what my brain seems to think...


----------



## KnittyNorah (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> They never listed that as a side effect of any of the vaccines



That's because it's all part of the _*seekritt*_ conspiracy to dumb us down and turn us into sheeple ... baa baa baa!


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> That's because it's all part of the conspiracy to dumb us down and turn us into sheeple ... baa baa baa!


I only had one, of another. Does this mean the effect will be higher on you than me?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> They never listed that as a side effect of any of the vaccines


It's all a bit of a blur but it might have been listed just after amnesia.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> That's because it's all part of the _*seekritt*_ conspiracy to dumb us down and turn us into sheeple ... baa baa baa!



Is there enough mint sauce for them to be able to do that?


----------



## KnittyNorah (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> I only had one, of another. Does this mean the effect will be higher on you than me?



Yes I expect so. I've had 2xAZ, 1xPfizer and now 1xModerna(variant or original, I know not which). 
I think the fact that my hair is thick and white must be one sign of being transformed into a sheeple, and the other is my propensity for knitting. I might start growing my own wool - heck I hope I don't get caught up in my own knitting machine!


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Is there enough mint sauce for them to be able to do that?


Only one way to find out.


----------



## KnittyNorah (21 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Is there enough mint sauce for them to be able to do that?



Good point ... next time my microchip fires up and connects me to the Illuminati's control network, I'll ask them!
Bloomin heck, I've just remembered. There's said to be a network of seekrit Illuminati tunnels running underneath Blackpool - and the research centre I went to was on the outskirts of Blackpool!!!!!! Oh woe is me, the end is nigh ...


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

M' mother's off for her fourth jab next Saturday.

Maybe this time, she'll finally be able to receive 5 Live Sports Extra...


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Yes I expect so. I've had 2xAZ, 1xPfizer and now 1xModerna(variant or original, I know not which).
> I think the fact that my hair is thick and white must be one sign of being transformed into a sheeple, and the other is my propensity for knitting. I might start growing my own wool - heck I hope I don't get caught up in my own knitting machine!


You mean like...


----------



## Jenkins (21 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I have become addicted to Flightradar24.
> Fortunately it kicks me off every 15 minutes so there is hope for me ... LOL!
> But I'm entranced watching the planes, copters, gliders, drones ... the mega-rich folk swanning about the globe, air ambulances getting busy, police patrolling motorways and autobahns, warplanes patrolling the borders, Hawks chasing each other over Morecambe Bay, the sudden 'disappearance' of Typhoons and F-15s ...
> 
> Back for another 15 minutes!


I like to have a look at some of the call signs that are allocated to the various craft - occasionally the Apache helicopters flying out of RAF Wattisham near me are given the prefix "UGLY". 

UGLY1 is currently in the air, but misidentified as a Eurofighter Typhoon


----------



## postman (21 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought Lidl had stopped selling Dürum wraps.
> 
> However, they'd just moved them and changed the packaging.
> 
> Evening meal disaster was therefore averted.


Not knowing what Durum wraps were I looked them up.Oh boy they look like my kind of food.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Apr 2022)

Today has been a very good day with one slight hiccup

A decent night's sleep, put a load of washing in the machine, managed to bag a ticket for an artist I've been wanting to see for some time, got the last super toastie loaf in the super market and got home just as the washing finished so got that on the line to dry. Late breakfast then out in the sunshine for a surprisingly fast 50 mile ride given the strength of the wind, home for a shower and then sausage,egg & beans followed by half a slab of chocolate for tea. 

The only problem was an accidental coffee/duvet interface this morning requring a bedding change today and another couple of loads of washing to be done tomorrow. I suppose I really should do something about cleaning the windows as well - the Saharan dust from a month ago is still on them as there's been no rain to wash it off.


----------



## KnittyNorah (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> You mean like...
> View attachment 641173



Not _exactly_ ... I use anything from 100 to 250 needles at a time, not two. And, like Ginger Rogers, I do it backwards ... But otherwise, yes there is a certain similarity ...


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Not _exactly_ ... I use anything from 100 to 250 needles at a time, not two. And, like Ginger Rogers, I do it backwards ... But otherwise, yes there is a certain similarity ...


That's how you're doing it now. 
Give it time, to act, and you'll be back to just the two needles.


----------



## KnittyNorah (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> That's how you're doing it now.
> Give it time, to act, and you'll be back to just the two needles.



That's if I don't start retting mint and making fibre from the bast ... a sheeple in a mint cardigan ...


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> That's if I don't start retting mint and making fibre from the bast ... a sheeple in a mint cardigan ...


A "walk-in meal"?


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> Well I am disgusted from Meanwood.I sat in the garden from 09-30,something took off at 09-40 then another one at 10-15 and I raised my drink and I never got as much as a wave of thank you.


It turned left out of Leeds-Bradford, and headed off down the west side of the Pennines. 
You'd not have seen it.


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

I've re-baited the rat trap. No twanged fingers this evening.

The half a dried apricot has been fixed to the trap with a twist tie, so hopefully when ratty tries to remove it... *SNAP*


----------



## Reynard (21 Apr 2022)

And the Kelek doesn't work... 

It was listed as "good working order"

Buggery. Because it's lovely otherwise.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Good point ... next time my microchip fires up and connects me to the Illuminati's control network, I'll ask them!
> Bloomin heck, I've just remembered. There's said to be a network of seekrit Illuminati tunnels running underneath Blackpool - and the research centre I went to was on the outskirts of Blackpool!!!!!! Oh woe is me, the end is nigh ...


Given all the talk of cameras on this thread of late, odd that this should come up.
https://www.talkphotography.co.uk/threads/are-there-tunnels-below-blackpool.63917/


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It means I fed the cat some tuna flakes and when I went downstairs to pour out my cuppa , pesky cat had spread his tuna flakes around the kitchen floor



Perhaps he is trying to dry them...


rockyroller said:


> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Peaky-Blinders-Tuxedo-Formal-Casual/dp/B09XVBQQVR/ref=sr_1_omk_6?crid=35YL2F70WTPYH&keywords=mens+suit&qid=1650538054&sprefix=mens+suit%2Caps%2C181&sr=8-6
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=mens+suit&crid=35YL2F70WTPYH&sprefix=mens+suit,aps,181&ref=nb_sb_noss_1
> ...




Choose this one.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Perhaps he is trying to dry them...
> 
> 
> Choose this one.
> View attachment 641184



Owwwwww, my eyes!!!


----------



## KnittyNorah (22 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> A "walk-in meal"?



... or a run/cycle-away one ...?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Most of my glass is 2.8 or faster. With the exception of the 100-400. But then most of what I do / did is outdoors. Good quality glass is always a worthwhile investment. Other than the aforementioned issues with the Sigma 300 2.8, the rest of my lenses are a joy to use.
> 
> I was a press hack back in the day.  Although I had to buy my own kit.



I did as well, but all most people used then was a Canon AE-1, a 28mm, a 50 1.4, and a 135 2.8.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I did as well, but all most people used then was a Canon AE-1, a 28mm, a 50 1.4, and a 135 2.8.



That's actually pretty classic glass in terms of focal length - you don't go much wrong with that. 

I ended up with a 20*, a 50 1.8, 28-70 2.8L, the 100-400 4.5-5.6L and the Sigma 300 2.8 with 1.4x and 2x extenders.

* can't remember what the widest aperture is on the 20mm, as it's a while since I used it...


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2022)

Right, time to put the writing away and toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2022)

I'm up. 
It's hoovering day, today.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2022)

Time for a ride


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2022)

Waking up slowly, I think the non-stop action of the last month is catching up with me.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2022)

Back from 12 miles
Tea brewing


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2022)

First cuppa went down well
A pale grey skies day with a bit of a breeze outside.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2022)

Dog's had her flea & tick tablet. 💊 🐶


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2022)

Morning.
Here are some pictures of Georgie taken with the new lens. He was being awkward not wanting his picture taken.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Apr 2022)

Another nice sunny day. now I need to start pestering the garage to get my car back.
Music Festival weekend so I certainly do not want to leave it down at the garage as that is a hotbed of inebriation in that area since the car park fills up with illegally parked motorhomes and there is a handy pub and probably outdoor music.


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> A pale grey skies day with a bit of a breeze outside.



Breezy here and the sun is hiding. Out on the MTB, I think, shortly (coming to the end of two weeks off work). I think I'll take the work bike as that's already dirty and I'll only be riding down a bridleway and canal. Coffee first


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up.
> It's hoovering day, today.



It's much more fun if you remove one "O".


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2022)

Righty, another coffee then I'll get moving. 

Waxed and polished two cars yesterday - autoglym super resin polish followed by ultra gloss sealant. Hard work tbh doing two cars. The little Aygo got an extra treatment of 'dark colour' enhancer before the sealant. I was getting arm ache by the end !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2022)

I put all of our bins out earlier . Our dustbin has now been emptied and put back where it belongs.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2022)

SSad 


Reynard said:


> And the Kelek doesn't work...
> 
> It was listed as "good working order"
> 
> Buggery. Because it's lovely otherwise.



Sad to hear that ! 
Was it packaged well ?
If you move the hands it doesn't try ticking ?
It might have received a shock in transport or it could just be dry inside .


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I put all of our bins out earlier . Our dustbin has now been emptied and put back where it belongs.



We're a bit out of kilter with collections as one week the trucks couldn't get onto the estate due to mains gas repairs, then we've been away two 'collection days', so I can see trips to the recycling centre being necessary.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Righty, another coffee then I'll get moving.
> 
> Waxed and polished two cars yesterday - autoglym super resin polish followed by ultra gloss sealant. Hard work tbh doing two cars. The little Aygo got an extra treatment of 'dark colour' enhancer before the sealant. I was getting arm ache by the end !



Wax on ~ Wax off


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Wax on ~ Wax off



Achy shoulders today, so Mr Miyagi was correct !


----------



## mybike (22 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> Webster's dictionary ?



That's Morocco bound.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2022)

I'm gardening at No1 daughter's this morning. I'll ride over, via a longer route, as I only have secateurs, gloves & twine to carry. 
I don't fancy a garden fork and spade lashed to my bike!


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Righty, another coffee then I'll get moving.
> 
> Waxed and polished two cars yesterday - autoglym super resin polish followed by ultra gloss sealant. Hard work tbh doing two cars. The little Aygo got an extra treatment of 'dark colour' enhancer before the sealant. I was getting arm ache by the end !



I solved those issues before I gave up cars by painting them in hammerite matt black. Problem solved with the added bonus of not appealing to those who nick stuff and never having to wash it in the first place.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Apr 2022)

taking another day off today. my throat is still quite hoarse, don't have my PCR test result back yet & as a bonus, my left foot may be having a gout flare up. I'm not fit for man or beast


----------



## Hebe (22 Apr 2022)

Tea in bed and now coffee on the sofa. Living the dream.


----------



## pawl (22 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm gardening at No1 daughter's this morning. I'll ride over, via a longer route, as I only have secateurs, gloves & twine to carry.
> I don't fancy a garden fork and spade lashed to my bike!





Where’s your sense of adventure


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2022)

Second cuppa went down well.
Off to the vets fingers crossed


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> Surely a doctor would be better for that ?



And cheaper.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Off to the vets fingers crossed



Rip Coker 😔


----------



## Hebe (22 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Rip Coker 😔



I’m sorry.


----------



## mybike (22 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Dog's had her flea & tick tablet. 💊 🐶



Cassie's due hers - need to pop to the vet.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Where’s your sense of adventure



I thought I was quite brave carrying a chainsaw on the rack a while ago! 😂


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I solved those issues before I gave up cars by painting them in hammerite matt black. Problem solved with the added bonus of not appealing to those who nick stuff and never having to wash it in the first place.



Can't not have shiny paintwork. 😊

You can do your makeup off that shine


----------



## oldwheels (22 Apr 2022)

Got my car back at last and they did not charge for labour. Scrap prices including batteries have apparently gone sky high so no charge for disposal either.
Nice sunny day again and had a coast down to Main St and Calmac office as well as pharmacy where I parked the trike in one of the disabled parking bays. I wonder how I could display a Blue Badge on the trike. Not much chance here of getting it stolen but mainland would be a different story.
Mind you with the music festival anything is possible and when we had a shop there was an increase in shoplifting as stock missing from shelves did not tally with what the till said.
The main car park is totally full of motorhomes and campervans jammed closer together than is safe in terms of fire risk. They are all sitting outside in the sun just now but things will liven up later. Did not try counting them but must be well into 3 figures and no room for any cars who would dare to try to park there this weekend.
Living up at the top of the town I kind of miss the buzz about the place and so sat in the sun for a while till the car was ready.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2022)

A warm but breezy spring day here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept OK - once I got to sleep, that was... Was wide awake gone 4 am... This morning have done a load of laundry, checked all the fruit and veg (found a damaged pepper, a damaged kiwi fruit and some bolted leeks - all to be used PDQ) and done some general puttering about. Am now listening to FP1 from Imola. It's raining over there...

No action on the trap, probably because it's something "new" in there. It took a couple of days before they tried the original iterations as well. Although the trap-in-a-tupperware is working well, because it means I can leave them cocked 24/7. And now that I know that, I can prepare the remaining three. Just need to work out how best to set the bait to get the rats to trigger the traps. Rats are decidedly smarter than mice.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> SSad
> 
> 
> Sad to hear that !
> ...



It arrived in a jiffy bag.

Can't hear anything when I move the hands, but then I'm a bit deaf anyway.

And the winder doesn't wind. It meets resistance straight away. It's not locked solid, but it won't wind.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Rip Coker 😔



Ah, sorry to see this xxx Sending hugs from me and the furry girls. 

Play hard on the Bridge, Coker xxx


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I put all of our bins out earlier . Our dustbin has now been emptied and put back where it belongs.



Neighbours bin has blown over its that windy !


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2022)

Hebe said:


> I’m sorry.


He was 20 + so has has a good innings .


Reynard said:


> Ah, sorry to see this xxx Sending hugs from me and the furry girls.
> 
> Play hard on the Bridge, Coker xxx



Thank you


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Apr 2022)

View: https://media.giphy.com/media/YrZECW1GgBkqat6F0B/giphy.gif


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2022)

Hedge trimming was possibly not the best idea just now. It was very gusty on my two hour ride earlier, but it's just blown a wheely bin over. As next door was at work (single mom, lives alone), I popped over and trimmed the laurel that divides our gardens (no car on drive this afternoon) as her side hadn't been done in ages. All nice and tidy, and I even ran the spade over her block paving to remove some big weeds. Tidying up the leaves was another matter in these winds - I'm sure half dissapeared into the neighbour's gardens  Quick job, no more than 20 minutes. Now time to hang up the washing.


----------



## Threevok (22 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Rip Coker 😔



Sorry Biggs


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2022)

Lovely luncheon of fruited sourdough bread, butter, an extra mature cheddar, gooseberry chutney, some grapes, a banana and the obligatory two 

Am watching some snooker while I let that lot all tamp down, and then I shall go and start disassembling the steering on the mower.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2022)

Back early. Showered and changed.

Much better...


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2022)

Oops, F1 qualifying starts in 15 mins... Will have to look at the mower after.

Step 1 of that will be to take pics from all angles so that I have a good reference for putting it back together again. For once, the owners' manual isn't terribly helpful.

The part pivots on a shaft about 3 ins high, and it's held in place by a retaining bolt, with another bolt at the other end that takes the output from the steering rack. It's actually failed around the hole for the shaft.

Am planning on turning it into a paperweight as it's such a classical example of fatigue failure. That would explain the sloppy steering as the metal went past its yield point. And I have a nice mahogany block I can mount it on. Yeah, I'm a geek!


----------



## Hebe (22 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> He was 20 + so has has a good innings .
> 
> 
> Thank you



Do you have a photo of him you’d be happy to post? Coker is such a cool name, sounds like there’s a story behind it.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Apr 2022)

It's the weekend! Well it has been for 30 minutes now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> It's the weekend! Well it has been for 30 minutes now.


Does this mean that I don't have to worry about going out for a random walk and ending up in the London Beer Dispensary?


----------



## oldwheels (22 Apr 2022)

Discovered another tick on my leg in the same place as the last one. Not been anywhere to collect it except tidying up a bit of surplus growth in the front garden so could be from a neighbouring cat which skulks around there. Could also have been on my trousers from a previous foray into a bit where deer used to get in as these were my "working " trousers and not worn for about a week.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does this mean that I don't have to worry about going out for a random walk and ending up in the London Beer Dispensary?



Fill ya boots! Metaphorically obviously.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2022)

Hebe said:


> Do you have a photo of him you’d be happy to post? Coker is such a cool name, sounds like there’s a story behind it.



The story is : Step son is an avid West Ham Manager and either the manager or a player was called Coker so that is what we called him when we re homed him . His name at the cat protection league unit he came from was Angus


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> It's the weekend! Well it has been for 30 minutes now.



It is indeed. Last 'day' of freedom, back to work Monday. Just purchased some St Pierre Blonde beer from Aldi, very nice it is too.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> It is indeed. Last 'day' of freedom, back to work Monday. Just purchased some St Pierre Blonde beer from Aldi, very nice it is too.



I'm very lucky as my job is a pleasure and I live on site.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The story is : Step son is an avid West Ham Manager and either the manager or a player was called Coker so that is what we called him when we re homed him . His name at the cat protection league unit he came from was Angus



I was about to ask if changing a cats name would confuse them, but from what I've seen it doesn't really matter what you call a cat; the result is the same.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2022)

The qually from Imola is *FINALL* finished.

Red flag was intent on doing the hokey kokey.


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I'm very lucky as my job is a pleasure and I live on site.



I enjoy it enough, just enough !


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> The qually from Imola is *FINALL* finished.
> 
> Red flag was intent on doing the hokey kokey.



Five of them altogether! It looks like channel four have cocked it up, they're not showing the qually till tomorrow night and not showing the sprint race at all.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> The qually from Imola is *FINALL* finished.
> 
> Red flag was intent on doing the hokey kokey.



I have _no idea_ what you just said.


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have _no idea_ what you just said.



Brumm Brumm related I think.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2022)

I have a


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have a



I’ve just had one but another will be required soon I think. I do enjoy my cuppas.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

TV dinner tonight in front of the snooker. Ronnie O'Sullivan is playing, and well, I do have a soft spot for "The Rocket"


----------



## Illaveago (22 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> It arrived in a jiffy bag.
> 
> Can't hear anything when I move the hands, but then I'm a bit deaf anyway.
> 
> And the winder doesn't wind. It meets resistance straight away. It's not locked solid, but it won't wind.



Sounds like it is over wound ! If the main spring had gone it would wind and not do anything . 
Not very well protected !


----------



## Hebe (22 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The story is : Step son is an avid West Ham Manager and either the manager or a player was called Coker so that is what we called him when we re homed him . His name at the cat protection league unit he came from was Angus



That’s lovely, thank you. 

 here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2022)

I've just installed Android 12. My phone is thinking long and hard about the change.


----------



## tyred (22 Apr 2022)

Had a nice 35 miler earlier and included some biggish hills. Have a steak and kidney pie in the oven now and a bottle of Smithwicks to go with it

I had one extremely dodgy overtake on a corner which gave me all the room in the world but the driver came dangerously close to colliding with a large John Deere coming the other way.

The car in question was an old white Rolls Silver Spirit on bridal duty complete with ribbons and a bride in the back seat. Someone came close to having a memorable wedding day...

Those Rolls-Royce drivers are a menace on the road


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2022)

A bit of a bitsas supper here tonight; baked salmon with herb crust, bbq pork ribs, potato salad and a stir fry of leek, spinach and red peppers with ginger and chilli.

All that's left now is half of the veg, but that's easily used up tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> The qually from Imola is *FINALL* finished.
> 
> Red flag was intent on doing the hokey kokey.


Was going to watch it tonight


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2022)

Watching the last series of Walking dead.... yup its like watching one - slower than a dead thing. I started watching it in hospital with a broken spine, 6 1/2 years ago - I will finish it, like I've recovered my spine... Ticked off then....


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Sounds like it is over wound ! If the main spring had gone it would wind and not do anything .
> Not very well protected !



i.e. basically something has gummed up the main spring and is stopping it from either winding or releasing. Most likely the latter.

Sounds like possible damage in transit then, as I bought it as working.


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2022)

What is name of the bloke who needed to mend his bucket, but couldn't mend it because he could not fetch any water in a bucket?



I thought I had paid my Carclay Bard card bill earlier this month, unknown to me the payment bounced back.

Crackey Bard have now suspended my account, and I cannot receive a text on my mobile, because the mobile says "no network available".

I cannot phone them on the landline to ask them to change the number they send the text to, because the waiting time for phone calls is thirty minutes.


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2022)

Just to add to the fun (?) the ports that take the mouse have stopped working on this puter.


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> *What is name of the bloke who needed to mend his bucket, *but couldn't mend it because he could not fetch any water in a bucket?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henry, according to Liza.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2022)

Well...

I've managed to get the Kelek going. Have had it running for about an hour.

Did a little poking around on Google regarding watch troubleshooting. Now I'm a girl who likes to try the simple things first, and I found two suggestions to help solve the issue. One was to leave the watch someplace warm for a bit and the other was to just sit and jiggle it around for a while, almost like a fidget thing.

And yes, it seems to have released whatever was causing the main spring to stick. I'm now wearing it, hoping that the combination of body heat and wrist movements will continue to release the spring.

If this works, according to what I've read, all it will want is a good clean.


----------



## Reynard (22 Apr 2022)

I think I now deserve a  and the slice of cheesecake in the fridge that's got my name on it.


----------



## derrick (22 Apr 2022)

I am sitting here watching a crap film, my other half thinks it's good. The things we have to put up with. 🤣😂


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

It's still running...


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Henry, according to Liza.



Thank you, I could remember "dear Liza" but not the other name.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

It's still running.

And keeping good time.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Rip Coker 😔



oh dear, you've lost s close friend? wishing you strength right now & nothing but the best memories. nothing hurts like a broken heart. *hugs*


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

Still running and keeping good time. And on that note, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2022)

Time for a ride
Looks dry outside
Just a few jobs to do first


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2022)

It's my work weekend 😔


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> i.e. basically something has gummed up the main spring and is stopping it from either winding or releasing. Most likely the latter.
> 
> Sounds like possible damage in transit then, as I bought it as working.



Was it really cheap ? Are you going to return it ?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> Just to add to the fun (?) the ports that take the mouse have stopped working on this puter.



Have you upset someone upstairs ?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I think I now deserve a  and the slice of cheesecake in the fridge that's got my name on it.



Why has the fridge got your name on it ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Why has the fridge got your name on it ?



So @Reynard knows it's her fridge. 

Obviously.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2022)

Is it one of those sprint race things today ?

I'm starting to go off F1 with all it's messing about .

I wish that spoilt brat's engine blows up again just to make things interesting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Apr 2022)

Sunny week, so obviously now the weekend has come it's cold and raining.

I've had to put on winter clothes.

On other news, I'm apparently on my employer's Farcebook page advertising tomorrow's bike sales.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Is it one of those sprint race things today ?
> 
> I'm starting to go off F1 with all it's messing about .
> 
> I wish that spoilt brat's engine blows up again just to make things interesting.



Sprint race today, qualifying was yesterday but the channel four schedule is showing qualifying highlights this evening race tomorrow but no sign of the sprint race being shown.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2022)

I was wondering what is the use of tracking on parcel deliveries? 

I often find that they are so out of step that the parcel arrived before the tracking has moved . Or the parcel seems to do a lot of moving and never arrives !


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering what is the use of tracking on parcel deliveries?
> 
> I often find that they are so out of step that the parcel arrived before the tracking has moved . Or the parcel seems to do a lot of moving and never arrives !



I see the point: the tracking tells you the parcel hasn't arrived or that it has: either way you probably know already...

German railways work on the same principle: never tell passengers anything they can't have already worked out for themselves. Like when a train is sat in the middle of nowhere five minutes after it should be in Stuttgart, they announce:

"This train will be delayed."

Thanks for that...


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Apr 2022)

Oh so true.😂


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Apr 2022)

Or…

Teacher: Practise speaking English with your partner.

Student A: Can you speak Chinese?

Student B: Yes.

Student A *in Chinese*: 你好。

😂


----------



## oldwheels (23 Apr 2022)

Another nice day and forecast to remain like that for several days. 
Need to get out and water my newly planted tubs as they will not have got properly established yet and I hope to be away for few days. If my neighbours are out with a hose watering their plants they will direct some in my direction to do mine as well.
Comedy on FB as some in the Ross of Mull get stuff delivered from a well known supermarket. Somehow the individual orders got jumbled up and there was much " I have got abc I did not order but has anybody got my xyz?" They seem to have got themselves sorted now and all has gone quiet. 
It will not be quiet here tho' as the music festival will be in full swing outdoors since it is fine weather. A good day to be out on the road but got too much to attend to today.
Got very brave and got shorts on for the first time this year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> So @Reynard knows it's her fridge.
> 
> Obviously.


Cool explanation!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Apr 2022)

Bu993r me! The Beeb has just announced what sport is on ! No mention of an F1 GP tomorrow but I bet they will be the first to blurt out the result as soon as it comes in without any warning !


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a ride
> Looks dry outside
> Just a few jobs to do first



Ended up with a nice but chilly 54 miles .
First cuppa went down well.


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Have you upset someone upstairs ?



No, I don't think so. Tho I did upset someone earlier in the week. They were trying to be sneaky and I accidentally found out, and put a stop to their sneakiness. I also informed the appropriate people of the Sneaky Act.


----------



## gbb (23 Apr 2022)

Local council do a 'bring your bulky items to a carpark nearby, have a couple bin lorries sat there and you take your unwanted carp. Brilliant system, very well used by the locals.
Last item out of the van was a 70s Fuji SLR in a bag with accessories. Bin man, as i approached said 'chuck it in that bin mate
I opened the bag and showed him....ooooh, I'll take that...he said.
Fill yer boots mate. If it has value somewhere, all the better.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Apr 2022)

my left foot is messed up in a whole new way. since Thursday


----------



## rockyroller (23 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering what is the use of tracking on parcel deliveries?  I often find that they are so out of step that the parcel arrived before the tracking has moved . Or the parcel seems to do a lot of moving and never arrives !


----------



## Hebe (23 Apr 2022)

I have reached the bottom of the ironing basket.


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Apr 2022)

I is sleepy.


----------



## dave r (23 Apr 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have reached the bottom of the ironing basket.



I'll be looking for the bottom of the ironing baskets later.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2022)

Second cuppa went down well.
Mixed berries crumble is cooking


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Apr 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have reached the bottom of the ironing basket.





Ironing basket...

I believe I've heard the concept.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

Blustery and mostly sunny day here chez Casa Reynard.

Sat here listening to Arsenal v Man Utd.

Didn't get to bed till after 4 am thanks to Madam Poppy, who sat staking out a hole in the hallway. I can't leave her in there overnight without access to food, water etc, so I had to wait up for her. As a result, I feel bleurgh and boy is she in the dog house... Of course, she's now fast asleep on my bed...  Cats, eh.

A late luncheon, and then it's snooker and the sprint race (on the radio) from Imola.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Was it really cheap ? Are you going to return it ?



I paid £12 plus postage, so not exactly bargain basement, but not spendy either. The mens' versions are in the *OUCH* territory.

No, I'm not going to return it. I really like it and think it's worth persisting with. It kept going all night and is still going. I need to work out exactly how long it will go for before stopping, and how well it will wind. I think all it wants is a clean.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Is it one of those sprint race things today ?
> 
> I'm starting to go off F1 with all it's messing about .
> 
> I wish that spoilt brat's engine blows up again just to make things interesting.



Yes... 15:25 on Radio 5 Live Sports Extra.

George Russell was fastest in this morning's FP


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> So @Reynard knows it's her fridge.
> 
> Obviously.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

Lovely luncheon of fruited sourdough, smoked sausage and gruyere cheese. Plus a banana, grapes and two 

Settling down to listen to the sprint race from Imola.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

Sprint race listened to, a few chores done, and now I can just kick back and relax.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

Oh yes, and the watch is still running and keeping good time. It's been going for just over 18 hours.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Apr 2022)

Getting ready for grandparent duties overnight


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

It's  and biskit time.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's  and biskit time.



I’ve always liked my tea at 5 or shortly after. Sadly I don’t have your cooking skills so tonight’s tea was a popty ping chicken and chorizo jambalaya. It was rather tasty. 

TV is the usual Saturday dross so I might have a walk later since it’s such a lovely evening then watch an old Midsomer Murders on ITV3 at 9pm.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Apr 2022)

I had a 5 o'clockish dinner because I've been feeling hungry all day. I even had a rare breakfast this morning. My stomach is now in hypergurgle mode.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve always liked my tea at 5 or shortly after. Sadly I don’t have your cooking skills so tonight’s tea was a popty ping chicken and chorizo jambalaya. It was rather tasty.
> 
> TV is the usual Saturday dross so I might have a walk later since it’s such a lovely evening then watch an old Midsomer Murders on ITV3 at 9pm.



I eat about 8-ish in the evenings, ergo the  and smackerel of something after 5. Tonight will be another "see what's in the fridge that wants using" job. So the poppity ping will likely be involved.

Am well catered with snooker, F1 and MOTD for this evening's televisual entertainment.


----------



## DCLane (23 Apr 2022)

Dinner/tea for me is 6.30pm for a few days rather than 6pm or just-before-we-leave if there's racing/training.

More of help-yourself at the hotel restaurant, following the Swordfish steak I had last night.


----------



## gaijintendo (23 Apr 2022)

I'm down to my last muslin cloth; a remnant from when my kids were milky mouthed babies... And also my favourite rag. I'll miss the rags (I don't think I can just by them for rag purposes)... but team, they are growing up so fast...


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> Dinner/tea for me is 6.30pm for a few days rather than 6pm or just-before-we-leave if there's racing/training.
> 
> More of help-yourself at the hotel restaurant, following the Swordfish steak I had last night.



Swordfish is lovely


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

Cats have been fed. Soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Speicher (23 Apr 2022)

Pleased to say that the Craclay Bard problem has been sorted, with the help of a real person. She refunded the "Default Charge". I expressed my shock at her suggestion to visit a branch. What branch? The one that is now a restaurant? 

Now the television has gone on the blink. "No signal" allegedly but can watch programmes via iplayer. 

Tomorrow's challenge is to sort out the mobile phone. Call me old-fashioned, I only use the phone for emergencies. So due to lock down, it has not been used much.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2022)

I've been to Sheldon, near Birmingham Airport. Now I'm in Central MK for my sins...


----------



## oldwheels (23 Apr 2022)

Strange dilemma.
I will soon have to go to a funeral of a close family member who has terminal cancer and has been given a very short time to live.
I have two suits so I thought I had better try them for size.
A dark one has a jacket that just fits but the trousers will never close at the waist unless I lose 6 inches very quickly. It is a reasonably modern style and not cheap.
The other is antedeluvian styling with wide lapels but the trouser waist just fits without too much danger of bursting apart. The jacket will never close unless I lose the 6 inches chest measurement.
I do have a blazer which again will never close and trousers which would be ok but mebbe too informal.
There is a photograph of me wearing the blazer buttoned so it must have shrunk over time.
Picture of me me and MrsOW as Vice Commodore at the opening of the new RNLI station.Wonder why I have a bemused look.


----------



## DCLane (23 Apr 2022)

@PeteXXX - do you deliberately search out these places of mundanity, or randomly arrive?

Tim Moore's book "You are awful, but I like you", where he visits the worst places in the UK may be your guidebook


----------



## DCLane (23 Apr 2022)

@oldwheels - 'mix and match' is apparently "in". So you're OK with half-and-half.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> @PeteXXX - do you deliberately search out these places of mundanity, or randomly arrive?
> 
> Tim Moore's book "You are awful, but I like you", where he visits the worst places in the UK may be your guidebook



I don't go to them voluterally, they send me!! If I'm really bad, the send me to Coventry or, worse still, Small Heath! 😩


----------



## DCLane (23 Apr 2022)

@PeteXXX ever thought someone doesn't like you if they're sending you there? 

I got sent to Bhopal, Hong Kong, etc. with my job but never got to go to Mauritius, even though I helped set up the course there. Someone above me always invented reasons to visit ...


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

Had salmon, sweetcorn & potato chowder, followed by sauteed leek & spinach atop a thick slice of granary toast and a fried egg perched on top.

Now watching the snooker (Selby v Yan)

Watch has been ticking away for 22 hours...


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

Speaking of... I think I found @Speicher 's watch on the 'bay... 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/403485890315?hash=item5df1a2170b:g:IhEAAOSw~jFiETLo&LH_ItemCondition=4


----------



## slowmotion (23 Apr 2022)

I went back to the shop where my bike was nicked on Good Friday. There are a couple of CCTV cameras outside, and several inside, and they had caught some good footage of the dirty deed. He stuck his head round the door, saw me waiting at the till in a cycling jacket, and scarpered on my bike. The images are as plain as day. His head was less than five feet from one of the outdoor cameras.
Unfortunately, he was wearing a big "Covid" mask and a hoodie.

Oh bollocks!


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I went back to the shop where my bike was nicked on Good Friday. There are a couple of CCTV cameras outside, and several inside, and they had caught some good footage of the dirty deed. He stuck his head round the door, saw me waiting at the till in a cycling jacket, and scarpered on my bike. The images are as plain as day. His head was less than five feet from one of the outdoor cameras.
> Unfortunately, he was wearing a big "Covid" mask and a hoodie.
> 
> Oh bollocks!


No chance of identification from what little you have seen?
Do you know which way they left the area.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> No chance of identification from what little you have seen?
> Do you know which way they left the area.



Not really. Being London, there are plenty of areas nearby that are not exactly strangers to crime.
I relayed the information to the lovely policewoman who had asked me to go back to the shop and see what they had on film. She said that it was frustrating that they had no face to circulate and that , without it, they could do little more. I quite understand and I'm pleasantly surprised that they took an interest in the first place. Thank you, The Metropolitan Police.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Not really. Being London, there are plenty of areas nearby that are not exactly strangers to crime.
> I relayed the information to the lovely policewoman who had asked me to go back to the shop and see what they had on film. She said that it was frustrating that they had no face to circulate and that , without it, they could do little more. I quite understand and I'm pleasantly surprised that they took an interest in the first place. Thank you, The Metropolitan Police.


Same as anywhere else in the areas no strangers to crime.

Keep your eyes open, you may just get lucky.


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## slowmotion (23 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Same as anywhere else in the areas no strangers to crime.
> 
> Keep your eyes open, you may just get lucky.



96% of stolen bikes simply disappear. I'm resigned to it's loss. It was my fault for not locking it while I was " nipping into a shop". I just get faintly upset by the idea of somebody lazily acquiring something that I had to work blooming hard to buy.....

.....and breathe......


----------



## Reynard (23 Apr 2022)

24 hours in, and the Kelek is still ticking away...


----------



## Kempstonian (23 Apr 2022)

I do NOT like these F1 Sprint races.

What's the point of qualifying if you can later lose places because a couple of drivers who cocked up their qualifying got it right in the sprint race? Or somebody who qualified reasonably well and then crashed in the sprint race now has to start at the back of the grid in the main race? The sprint race is forced to be hectic, which can lead to drivers taking chances they might otherwise think twice about in a longer race and that leads to accidents.

On the plus side, today wasn't all bad if you support a certain Premiership team!


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I do NOT like these F1 Sprint races.
> 
> What's the point of qualifying if you can later lose places because a couple of drivers who cocked up their qualifying got it right in the sprint race? Or somebody who qualified reasonably well and then crashed in the sprint race now has to start at the back of the grid in the main race? The sprint race is forced to be hectic, which can lead to drivers taking chances they might otherwise think twice about in a longer race and that leads to accidents.
> 
> On the plus side, today wasn't all bad if you support a certain Premiership team!


They don't exactly help in keeping costs down either. Damage the car on the Saturday, and the repair for Sundays race comes out of the yearly budget.

At least they stuck with only the three races again this year, not the six they were planning on.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I do NOT like these F1 Sprint races.
> 
> What's the point of qualifying if you can later lose places because a couple of drivers who cocked up their qualifying got it right in the sprint race? Or somebody who qualified reasonably well and then crashed in the sprint race now has to start at the back of the grid in the main race? The sprint race is forced to be hectic, which can lead to drivers taking chances they might otherwise think twice about in a longer race and that leads to accidents.
> 
> On the plus side, today wasn't all bad if you support a certain Premiership team!



Reverse grid would be MUCH more fun... 

Yep, a good day. Especially since the Spuds could only draw away at Brentford.


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Reverse grid would be MUCH more fun...
> 
> Yep, a good day. Especially since the Spuds could only draw away at Brentford.



I told a Man Utd fan friend, just after he phoned to laugh at us losing to Southampton, that we would beat Chelsea and then beat his team (which made him laugh even harder). I haven't heard from him since we beat Chelsea... 

I'll call him tomorrow to make sure he hasn't shot himself.


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Reverse grid would be MUCH more fun...
> 
> Yep, a good day. Especially since the Spuds could only draw away at Brentford.



They could just call them Bonus races, to give drivers extra points, and then revert to the qualifying positions for the main race. Or just scrap them altogether.

West Ham next week will be tough but I'm hopeful! We have Leeds at home after that. Spuds are home to Leicester next but they are then away to Liverpool Then there's the Spuds v Arsenal game. Exciting, innit?


----------



## Kempstonian (24 Apr 2022)

Caught any ratties yet @Reynard ?

I got one using a peanut skewered onto the spike of the trap. They have to work to get it off. If I need to use the trap again I'll do the same but cover it with peanut butter. That seems to be a favourite bait for all rodents.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> my left foot is messed up in a whole new way. since Thursday



doc says it's my gout flaring up in a new spot. got some prednisone. hoping to work on my feet tomorrow. no meat or alcohol, for the near future


----------



## Jenkins (24 Apr 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have reached the bottom of the ironing basket.





dave r said:


> I'll be looking for the bottom of the ironing baskets later.


I found the bottom of mine on Friday. Along with doing the vacuuming, mopping the kithchen floor and cleaning all the windows inside & out (or at least the bits I could reach upstairs) and washing the coffee stained duvet and line drying it in the breeze.

Today (by which I mean Saturday) the spare duvet got washed & line dried in an even stronger breeze and the car was treated to a wash & polish.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Apr 2022)

Having another late night thanks to not getting back from Cambridge (yet another gig) until gone half past eleven. Can't decide whether to pop up to Snetterton for a bit on Sunday (HSCC) or just to have a day veging out in front of the TV with the F1 and the BTCC from Donington.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I told a Man Utd fan friend, just after he phoned to laugh at us losing to Southampton, that we would beat Chelsea and then beat his team (which made him laugh even harder). I haven't heard from him since we beat Chelsea...
> 
> I'll call him tomorrow to make sure he hasn't shot himself.



Ouf... 

Our run-in is tough but do-able. Knowing our luck, we'll drop the whole basket of eggs...


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Caught any ratties yet @Reynard ?
> 
> I got one using a peanut skewered onto the spike of the trap. They have to work to get it off. If I need to use the trap again I'll do the same but cover it with peanut butter. That seems to be a favourite bait for all rodents.



Peanut butter and dried fruit work a treat with mices. That is when the girls don't get them first.

Not caught any ratties yet, but then they're smart little devils. I've now got half a dried apricot twist-tied to the hole just under the spike, so if they just yank it, hopefully *SPLAT*


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Having another late night thanks to not getting back from Cambridge (yet another gig) until gone half past eleven. Can't decide whether to pop up to Snetterton for a bit on Sunday (HSCC) or just to have a day veging out in front of the TV with the F1 and the BTCC from Donington.



I'm deffo doing the latter...  Well, the F1 on the radio and then the highlights later. I have a suitable supply of bacon in the fridge for butties to keep myself fortified.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

After 27 and a bit hours, the watch is still ticking away (well, I can't hear it, but YKWIM), although it's just starting to lose a teensy bit of time. So looks like a 30-hour power reservoir on what must've been a full wind.

It'll probably stop at some point while I'm in the Land of Nod. Then I'll try and wind it in the morning and see what happens.

The watch is very good cosmetically, so looks like it wasn't worn that often and might have just spent a lot of time sitting in a drawer or jewellery box.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

And speaking of the Land of Nod...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> doc says it's my gout flaring up in a new spot. got some prednisone. hoping to work on my feet tomorrow. no meat or alcohol, for the near future


Hope they're better soon.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2022)

I'm almost up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm almost up.



Well done.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2022)

I briefly lost my favourite mug last night.

I found it on the bedroom windowsill.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well done.



Actually, I've decided not to be up yet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Actually, I've decided not to be up yet.



Every step is a victory...


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I found the bottom of mine on Friday. Along with doing the vacuuming, mopping the kithchen floor and cleaning all the windows inside & out (or at least the bits I could reach upstairs) and washing the coffee stained duvet and line drying it in the breeze.
> 
> Today (by which I mean Saturday) the spare duvet got washed & line dried in an even stronger breeze and the car was treated to a wash & polish.




I found the bottom of our ironing baskets Saturday afternoon, my Good Lady looked at the pile of clothes and said "but there's only two of us"


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Reverse grid would be MUCH more fun...
> 
> Yep, a good day. Especially since the Spuds could only draw away at Brentford.




I like the idea of a reverse grid, it'd shake things up nicely.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Along with a slice of honey on toast


----------



## oldwheels (24 Apr 2022)

Another hot day. Just the thing for a ferry trip out on the open deck to look at the scenery and avoid the plague.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Apr 2022)

My friend showed me yesterday that when you buy an OS map you can also download it on your phone!


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> My friend showed me yesterday that when you buy an OS map you can also download it on your phone!



Wow. You must have to fold it up _really _small.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2022)

Apartment hunting. I've enquired about one in this town and got a response about in a small town just to the north. I prefer the apartment in my town but I've always liked the town to the north...

Of course this assumes either will want me to rent their apartment...


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> I like the idea of a reverse grid, it'd shake things up nicely.



Figure of 8.. Sorted 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> My friend showed me yesterday that when you buy an OS map you can also download it on your phone!



Yes.. I have several downloaded. If I'm out & about, I take the paper map, too, as I don't like being reliant on technology. 

Plus, if it gets very cold, you can burn the paper map! 🔥


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> My friend showed me yesterday that when you buy an OS map you can also download it on your phone!


And you can downstream the rivers.


----------



## DCLane (24 Apr 2022)

Lanzarote is cloudy this morning. As SWMBO is Irish and caught some sun yesterday, currently she resembles a beetroot, so this is probably helpful.

Me? I tan quickly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2022)

Off to work. It's "cycling Sunday" in the local county town and the Shops are allowed to open on Sunday afternoon, so I have to go to our town centre shop and try to sell bicycles to an unsuspecting public.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> I like the idea of a reverse grid, it'd shake things up nicely.


I prefer the idea of the drivers picking their grid position out of a hat, luck dip style.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Apr 2022)

Decision made - I'm not going to Snetterton as the racing's on the 'long' circuit where the best viewing is on the raised banking and there's a bit of a cold breeze blowing across the wide open spaces there . Mind you it's not much better here.

At some point I will need to go out and get some food for work as I'm back in on the early shift tomorrow


----------



## Speicher (24 Apr 2022)

According to a (now retired) farmer friend of mine , mices like rolos. They are soft and sticky and mices linger in the traps. Ratty might have the same predeliction. 

A problem arises when the packet of rolos is open and they do not keep very well. Not sure if @Reynard has a solution to that.


----------



## Speicher (24 Apr 2022)

Our foreign correspondents might be unaware that a Rolo is a small chocolate covered soft toffee, sold in packets of about ten toffees.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> Our foreign correspondents might be unaware that a Rolo is a small chocolate covered soft toffee, sold in packets of about ten toffees.



But would you give a rodent your last Rolo? 🐀 🤯


----------



## Speicher (24 Apr 2022)

Correction: they are a truncated cone shaped or conical frustum-shaped chocolate with caramel inside.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2022)

Today, I learnt what ''frustrum'' means.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I briefly lost my favourite mug last night.
> 
> I found it on the bedroom windowsill.


Trying to escape, check for any tunnels it may have dug.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

dave r said:


> I like the idea of a reverse grid, it'd shake things up nicely.


They'd be too much shouting for blue flags though.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hope they're better soon.



thank you. the steroids haven't kicked in yet so I called out. very disappointing cuz I actually like my 2nd part-time job, especially on Sundays where I get to meet ppl


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> According to a (now retired) farmer friend of mine , mices like rolos. They are soft and sticky and mices linger in the traps. Ratty might have the same predeliction.
> 
> A problem arises when the packet of rolos is open and they do not keep very well. Not sure if @Reynard has a solution to that.


Maybe
https://www.mylastrolo.com

However

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1YZ4R1fNYzI


----------



## rockyroller (24 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Off to work. It's "cycling Sunday" in the local county town and the Shops are allowed to open on Sunday afternoon, so I have to go to our town centre shop and try to sell bicycles to an unsuspecting public.



sounds like an adventure! cherish your opportunities


----------



## rockyroller (24 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Maybe
> https://www.mylastrolo.com
> 
> However
> ...




hehe cute


----------



## rockyroller (24 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> Lanzarote is cloudy this morning. As SWMBO is Irish and caught some sun yesterday, currently she resembles a beetroot, so this is probably helpful.
> 
> Me? I tan quickly.



doesn't take much, this time of year, eh?


----------



## rockyroller (24 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Having another late night thanks to not getting back from Cambridge (yet another gig) until gone half past eleven.



bass guitar, like "Paul"?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Reverse grid would be MUCH more fun...
> 
> Yep, a good day. Especially since the Spuds could only draw away at Brentford.



Dafs used to race in reverse !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Apr 2022)

Afternoon !
We have been out to do a car boot sale . It was grey and a bit chilly when we started . The sun came out but the wind was still chilly .
We sold some stuff and bought some .
I can feel a snooze coming on .


----------



## Hebe (24 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> According to a (now retired) farmer friend of mine , mices like rolos. They are soft and sticky and mices linger in the traps. Ratty might have the same predeliction.
> 
> A problem arises when the packet of rolos is open and they do not keep very well. Not sure if @Reynard has a solution to that.


An open pack of Rolos in this house would never last long enough for going off to be an issue. Do they get harder or softer when they go off?


----------



## Hebe (24 Apr 2022)

Gorgeously sunny day here but very windy, hence a family walk this morning rather than a family bike ride. I believe that the laundry is both dry and still attached to the washing line, so that’s a win.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Apr 2022)

Hebe said:


> Do they get harder or softer when they go off?


It depends on where they're off to. Most commonly they get smaller and further away.


----------



## DCLane (24 Apr 2022)

The sun is out and I'm pool-side ...


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

Hebe said:


> An open pack of Rolos in this house would never last long enough for going off to be an issue. Do they get harder or softer when they go off?


Both.
The chocolate goes soft, then hard, whilst the softer filling hardens slightly.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> The sun is out and I'm pool-side ...
> 
> View attachment 641577


There's ner' a ripple on that water.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

Wolff badmouthing Russell, and Russell badmouthing Hamilton. 
Great team harmonics.


----------



## Hebe (24 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It depends on where they're off to. Most commonly they get smaller and further away.


Aha, the Father Ted theory of perspective as applied to chocolate confectionery 


classic33 said:


> Both.
> The chocolate goes soft, then hard, whilst the softer filling hardens slightly.


Every day’s a school day! Thank you.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2022)

Set the scene we are on our stroll around our long block and a chap is doing what looks like cutting back of a rather dead looking creeping Virginia bush growing along his boundary fence . 

The closer we got the stranger his actions looked when we were actually passing him he was using a meat cleaver where as most people would be using a saw 

Nought stranger than folk especially Wellingborough ones


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

Bright and breezy here chez Casa Reynard, but as I haven't gone outside, I can't tell you how warm or cold it is.

I overslept, but woke up just in time for the first touring car race, and I'm now plonked in an armchair to enjoy the day's action from Donny. Will shortly put the F1 on the radio.

Watch stopped after 36 hours. Have wound it up again, and after only a little bit of persuasion, it's running nicely again. Very sticky to wind up though. So it points to nothing major being amiss, I think. But I'm no expert.

Anyways, time for the F1 on the radio...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Off to work. It's "cycling Sunday" in the local county town and the Shops are allowed to open on Sunday afternoon, so I have to go to our town centre shop and try to sell bicycles to an unsuspecting public.



It absolutely widdled it down. I fixed bikes under the archway next to the shop and complained about the weather until a colleague accused me of bringing it from the UK with me.

I'm taking at least five bikes back to the workshop because they're unridable; that's really going to pish a few people off...


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I prefer the idea of the drivers picking their grid position out of a hat, luck dip style.



Wasn't there a phase where they had to run across the track to their cars?

Reinstate that, but on a longer course with obstacles, like a pedestrian crossing across the track with lights that they all have to press the button and set the lights to red for the other cars; I'd watch F1 if they did that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Trying to escape, check for any tunnels it may have dug.



I thought there were mice...


----------



## rockyroller (24 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> The sun is out and I'm pool-side ...
> 
> View attachment 641577



are those cleated sandals?


----------



## DCLane (24 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> are those cleated sandals?



Nope, left them at home. But I should be on a bike tomorrow around the island.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Apr 2022)

tomorrow is another day home w/ the contractors working on the bathroom. it's the plumber's turn. been annoying suffering from a gout flare up & hyper hydrating downstairs w/ the only working toilet upstairs. gonna run to the office today, to set the phone to forward to my cell. I won't use a sick day, I'll work "remotely". I also have a cpl papers I need to tend to & the machine for messages from bossman


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

That's the F1 done and dusted. My man done good 

Now back to the BTCC meet from Donny. I did watch the second BTCC race on the lappy while the F1 was on. That wasn't so good from my perspective, as my man there had mechanical gremlins. 

Thoughts are now heading cake-wards.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Figure of 8.. Sorted 👍



I think that's too complicated for F1 drivers...


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I prefer the idea of the drivers picking their grid position out of a hat, luck dip style.



FA Cup style... Mmmm yes, that could be fun...


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> Correction: they are a truncated cone shaped or conical frustum-shaped chocolate with caramel inside.



Now I know who has pinched some of my engineering drawing textbook...


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> According to a (now retired) farmer friend of mine , mices like rolos. They are soft and sticky and mices linger in the traps. Ratty might have the same predeliction.
> 
> A problem arises when the packet of rolos is open and they do not keep very well. Not sure if @Reynard has a solution to that.



Yeah, I don't buy them...


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wasn't there a phase where they had to run across the track to their cars?
> 
> Reinstate that, but on a longer course with obstacles, like a pedestrian crossing across the track with lights that they all have to press the button and set the lights to red for the other cars; I'd watch F1 if they did that.



Ah, what's known as the "Le Mans" start...

Still used in some historic racing.

Like @PeteXXX 's figure of 8, I think your version might be too complicated for most racing drivers' little brains...


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Apr 2022)

I have been mock packing my bike in search of the perfect camping gear pack. Readjustment of all the panniers so they fit snugly. Plenty of space for teepee tent and sleeping bag. I will load all the panniers in the week and do a full pack road/off road test on the Crab and Winkle Way methinks.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Apr 2022)

Oh and I even cleaned and serviced my bike as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I think that's too complicated for F1 drivers...



How about they have to do their own tyre changes & refuelling? 🤔


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> How about they have to do their own tyre changes & refuelling? 🤔



Can you imagine Max being given a trolley jack and a wheel brace and told to get on with it?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I have been mock packing my bike in search of the perfect camping gear pack. Readjustment of all the panniers so they fit snugly. Plenty of space for teepee tent and sleeping bag. I will load all the panniers in the week and do a full pack road/off road test on the Crab and Winkle Way methinks.



Take pictures...


----------



## mybike (24 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been to Sheldon, near Birmingham Airport. Now I'm in Central MK for my sins...



I'm reminded of the time when we went through MK on a train with my daughter. She insisted it was Milkman Keynes, much to the amusement of a railwayman


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2022)

Been a beautiful day here


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> I'm reminded of the time when we went through MK on a train with my daughter. She insisted it was Milkman Keynes, much to the amusement of a railwayman



Apparently, I amused a bus load of passengers in Manchester, when I were a kid, asking if we'd see the Grand Onion Canal 🙄


----------



## oldwheels (24 Apr 2022)

Sunny day but still a cold wind so did not go out to the open deck on the ferry. I did get a clear space to myself tho' as even masked up with a higher than standard mask I did not like to be near the large majority of tourist not wearing any face covering.
When I went to the lift back down to the car deck a couple immediately popped up and tried to more or less elbow me out of the way. They were clearly able to get up to the top deck on foot so just lazy. Also no face covering so I deployed my tripping stick and told them I was not prepared to share an enclosed space since they had no face covering. They then fished around and put on masks. This is the second time this has happened to me.
Oban seemed very quiet with not too many people around and the A85 was also pretty quiet.
There seemed to be a lot of very white legs on display in the supermarkets and the car parks.
Once car unloaded spent the rest of the day sitting in the sun.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

BTCC done and dusted. Now for the F1 highlights.

And a dollop of snooker.


----------



## Speicher (24 Apr 2022)

At 8pm on ITV this evening there is a new series called "Grace". The first episode and I enjoyed it. Fans of detective programmes might like it.


----------



## mybike (24 Apr 2022)

'twas Cassie's birthday today - Mrs MY made her a cake.


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> 'twas Cassie's birthday today - Mrs MY made her a cake.



Happy woofday to Madam Cassie xxx


----------



## Speicher (24 Apr 2022)

Bob is in the dog house! He must have disturbed some cables behind the television. I can now watch programmes, without using iplayer. 

Next challenge is to sort the mobile phone network. Also I would like to get an appointment with a Plod diatrist.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> At 8pm on ITV this evening there is a new series called "Grace". The first episode and I enjoyed it. Fans of detective programmes might like it.



Looking forward to it. Read most of the books but some time ago so not sure if I will start to remember it.


----------



## Speicher (24 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Looking forward to it. Read most of the books but some time ago so not sure if I will start to remember it.


Tonight is the second episode, but each episode "stands alone". 
I did not realise it was based on books. Did you watch "Life after Life" (Kate Atkinson) last week. That was good as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> Tonight is the second episode, but each episode "stands alone".
> I did not realise it was based on books. Did you watch "Life after Life" (Kate Atkinson) last week. That was good as well.



No, might try that on catch up then.


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> Tonight is the second episode, but each episode "stands alone".
> I did not realise it was based on books. Did you watch "Life after Life" (Kate Atkinson) last week. That was good as well.



Loads in the Grace series if you are a reader.


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Peter-James/e/B000APS7L4?ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_1&qid=1650826721&sr=1-1


----------



## pawl (24 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No, might try that on catch up then.



I believe this is the second series Episode one


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Apr 2022)

The bison fencing is well under way not far from where I live. Wild wood are introducing up to 10 bison and some other species in to 10 acres of woodland to manage it naturally. Bison are huge! I knew they were big but in the flesh they are really big!


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> At 8pm on ITV this evening there is a new series called "Grace". The first episode and I enjoyed it. Fans of detective programmes might like it.


It hadn't been on when you said you liked it, you have access to a TARDIS or summat?


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

Just had a bowl of soup and some toast.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Apr 2022)

Non recycling bin has been put out for emptying.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2022)

Since when has Skoda been pronounced with a soft d ?


----------



## pawl (24 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No, might try that on catch up then.





If you didn’t watch it tonight it’s good.I can recommend the books .


----------



## rockyroller (24 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> tomorrow is another day home w/ the contractors working on the bathroom. it's the plumber's turn. been annoying suffering from a gout flare up & hyper hydrating downstairs w/ the only working toilet upstairs. gonna run to the office today, to set the phone to forward to my cell. I won't use a sick day, I'll work "remotely". I also have a cpl papers I need to tend to & the machine for messages from bossman


- put in a cpl hours at the office. ready for a fresh start working remotely tomorrow 
- at the end of the day, I might drive one of my bikes down to the shop for a cpl maintenance issues
- the steroids are taking effect on the foot, so that's a step in the right direction
- darn laryngitis still lingers, but not horrible & improved somewhat. watched some really interesting videos about the subject, so I'm not entirely worried right now, just annoyed


----------



## rockyroller (24 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just had a bowl of soup and some toast.



yum I could use some warm soup


----------



## Reynard (24 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> yum I could use some warm soup



It'd be cold by the time I trebuchet it over...


----------



## dave r (24 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> It'd be cold by the time I trebuchet it over...



It'd also make a serious mess if you missed.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2022)

Apparently google thinks I'm in Saint Austell.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> doc says it's my gout flaring up in a new spot. got some prednisone. hoping to work on my feet tomorrow. no meat or alcohol, for the near future



I got taken off all alcohol when I was diagnosed, as well as richer food and peas. They gave me allopurinol, though. Made my life distinctly better. I was getting to be a bit of a sot anyway


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> Our foreign correspondents might be unaware that a Rolo is a small chocolate covered soft toffee, sold in packets of about ten toffees.



No, we have them too. And Ferrero-Rocher are made about 9 miles away.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2022)

Right, I'd better slope off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2022)

Time to start the week
Was going for a ride earlier but went back to sleep instead.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2022)

Been strange the last few days
No tuna flakes spread around the kitchen floor
No lumps of cat litter to stand on 
Nobody asking for his breakfast in the morning.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
On line food delivery later today
I wonder what shortages it will have


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2022)

Mr Magpie just arrived for his breakfast
Only trouble is I think Mrs blackbird has already eaten the mealworms


----------



## oldwheels (25 Apr 2022)

Light cloud and a gentle breeze is forecast but still feels a bit chilly outside.
Not sure where I will go today but perhaps a trip up the Bonawe road by Loch Etive. My usual lunch spot is at Ardchattan Priory main entrance to watch the bird life while I snack.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2022)

Morning .
It is grey out and a bit on the cool side.
After the car boot sale . I had my friend's girl friend's bike to sort out . I have done one wheel , cleaned ,cleaned and greased the wheel bearings and fitted a new tyre . I started on the rear wheel yesterday afternoon . The rear sprockets were caked in old grease and dirt. It took a while digging out the gunge in between each sprocket with an old spoke . I will fit a new tyre and then tackle the rear mech ! Yippee! 
I had some good news . The old Nikon D 70 body, battery and charger arrived in the post so I had a bit of a play with that . The mirror is in the up position and doesn't want to come down . I bought it knowing this but thought that I might be able to sort it out . We will see .  The auto focus is working and the metering seems to work . Needs investigating .


----------



## DCLane (25 Apr 2022)

Sunny again in Lanzarote before the trip home tomorrow.

SWMBO still looks like a beetroot  . So we're off to a museum rather than me get a bike ride in the interests of domestic harmony.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2022)

Grey here too, the breeze is lower today though. If you mixed warm sun and cold wind you should get cool sun. The sun's not playing though.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> It'd be cold by the time I trebuchet it over...



I knew what that was but it was fun googling "flying bowl of soup". many results were flies in bowls of soup but also found these guys w/ a diff. kind of bowl


----------



## rockyroller (25 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> Sunny again in Lanzarote before the trip home tomorrow.
> 
> SWMBO still looks like a beetroot  . So we're off to a museum rather than me get a bike ride in the interests of domestic harmony.



awww good hubby


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2022)

Arrived in work to 200 emails - not too bad considering I've had two weeks off. 2/3rds of the way through now.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Arrived in work to 200 emails - not too bad considering I've had two weeks off. 2/3rds of the way through now.



Delete button is under the Insert button top right of keyboard.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Delete button is under the Insert button top right of keyboard.



That helped get rid of the last 1/3rd. All clear. Whoop


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2022)

30' of fence boards renailed & old loose nails banged in, or removed, depending. Time for a bacon sarnie & coffee then a walk with the dog for an hour or so..


----------



## DCLane (25 Apr 2022)

The Museum of Contemporary Art in Lanzarote has a pile of 'odd' art, one I confused with a door 

But ... the cafe view is lovely with the toilets each having windows onto the harbour:


----------



## oldwheels (25 Apr 2022)

Nice run up the Bonawe road this morning with very little traffic. Only 3 tarmac lorries from the quarry and a half dozen cars plus one service bus. Still a bit cold to linger for long but saw and heard more birdlife than I would at home.
Lots of oystercatchers and a woodpecker giving it laldy but not visible. Also heard a cookoo very faint but definite. The usual seagulls of course as well as geese and herons. No other wading birds to be seen at the present time.
View looking up towards Ben Cruachan.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Apr 2022)

I figured that if I went down to the south coast the Downs would act as a windbreak. This didn't work on the seafront but at least there's sunshine!


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2022)

Cool and grey here chez Casa Reynard, and it is currently raining.

Slept well, which felt fabby after three nights with little or no sleep. Yay! Womanhandled the mower into the "work area" in the garage (the only clear patch of floor in there), dismantled the steering and removed the offending part. It really is a classic example of fatigue failure. Parental unit didn't "get" me switching to Engineering Nerd mode, but strength of materials is my specialty. 

Anyways, I will be going to the local agricultural engineering place this afternoon to order another. They're an official stockist, so have a parts database. I also need the doodad that slots into the pivot to lock the whole shebang in place, as I've only half of the original.

Have found out that the Kelek runs a lot better when it is kept warm. As an experiment, I put it on a hot water bottle, and it runs beautifully when I do. It's also a heck of a lot easier to wind. This experiment is a two-edged sword really. Heat will cause the oils and grease and whatever gunk is inside the movement to become less viscous and so allow for smoother operation. But then heat also makes metal expand. If something isn't meshing right due to wear, then a warmer environment will certainly help overcome that.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon and I has a hungry.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2022)

We have more beans poking through now


----------



## Threevok (25 Apr 2022)

I have a headache. It may have something to do with yesterday's "session"


----------



## DCLane (25 Apr 2022)

Second cafe stop of the day; pancakes and ice cream


----------



## rockyroller (25 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Been strange the last few days
> No tuna flakes spread around the kitchen floor
> No lumps of cat litter to stand on
> Nobody asking for his breakfast in the morning.



hope all is well. we too inspect the cat's behavior w/ a microscope. recently our cat skipped "the box" 1 day & then the next day left 2 day's worth *shoulder shrug*


----------



## rockyroller (25 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> I have a headache. It may have something to do with yesterday's "session"



ibuprofen, ice pack & fluids may help


----------



## rockyroller (25 Apr 2022)

stuck at home again. working remotely. waiting for more contractors, today the plumber. must stay out of the cupboard!

already 1 sales rep sent me 3 texts & 4 emails when all she had to do was send 1 correct email


----------



## mybike (25 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cool and grey here chez Casa Reynard, and it is currently raining.
> 
> Slept well, which felt fabby after three nights with little or no sleep. Yay! Womanhandled the mower into the "work area" in the garage (the only clear patch of floor in there), dismantled the steering and removed the offending part. It really is a classic example of fatigue failure. Parental unit didn't "get" me switching to Engineering Nerd mode, but strength of materials is my specialty.
> 
> ...



Needs a clean?

Reminds me of the time I had to repair some teleprinters that had been neglected. The platen swung away from the machine for access. On this machine it simply would not work properly with the platen in place. Turned out the dried grease was placing an extra load on the motor when feeding the platen.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Needs a clean?
> 
> Reminds me of the time I had to repair some teleprinters that had been neglected. The platen swung away from the machine for access. On this machine it simply would not work properly with the platen in place. Turned out the dried grease was placing an extra load on the motor when feeding the platen.



I think so. Clean and fresh lubricants where needed. It's in good nick for a 50-odd year old watch, and when it does run, keeps time beautifully, so there doesn't appear to be anything fundamentally wrong with it. It's also very comfortable to wear.

Will have a word with the watchmaker / repairer who has a kiosk in the shopping center when I next head out that way.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2022)

Oh, and this is the offending horological item, if anyone is wondering...






Soz about the flash - just a quick grab shot with my cycling / handbag camera (Canon Ixus 60)


----------



## mybike (25 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Happy woofday to Madam Cassie xxx



Cassie says thankyou.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Cassie says thankyou.
> 
> View attachment 641818



I bet she enjoyed that!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2022)

Why do some people expect the impossible


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2022)

Pleasant 5½ mile walk, with Pooch, via a pet shop where she purloined a chew that had fallen onto the floor.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and this is the offending horological item, if anyone is wondering...
> 
> View attachment 641816
> 
> ...



that's quite good!


----------



## rockyroller (25 Apr 2022)

the owner of the company renovating our lower bath came to check on progress and bring the sink top & said the plumber would be here in an hour. that was at 9:30, it's now almost 2 hours later ... ugh


----------



## rockyroller (25 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> purloined a chew


had to look that one up! _to appropriate wrongfully and often by a breach of trust_


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Apr 2022)

May I ask what is a lower bath? Do you have a higher one and mid sized bath?


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> that's quite good!



I have also run the image through Photoshop... 

Although to be fair the Ixus 60 isn't a bad little thing. It does take decent pics, but it's not on par with my pro-level DSLR gear, mainly because I don't have as much control. Where it does excel though, is its compactness. It makes a mighty fine visual notebook. 

Only paid £12 for is in Computer Exchange, so not exactly complaining.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2022)

Anyways, I'm off to Ernest Doe to order me another one of these:


----------



## rockyroller (25 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have also run the image through Photoshop...
> 
> Although to be fair the Ixus 60 isn't a bad little thing. It does take decent pics, but it's not on par with my pro-level DSLR gear, mainly because I don't have as much control. Where it does excel though, is its compactness. It makes a mighty fine visual notebook.
> 
> Only paid £12 for is in Computer Exchange, so not exactly complaining.



it's not always what you have, it's what you do w/ it, like tilting the glass to avoid reflection


----------



## rockyroller (25 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> May I ask what is a lower bath? Do you have a higher one and mid sized bath?



haha yeah this is for the feet ... 

sorry just kidding, no I guess I mean our downstairs bathroom. it's a 1/2 bath so just a sink & toilet. the "master bath" upstairs has the tub, shower, 2 sinks, toilet, washer & dryer

some of our neighbors, in our condo complex, added a 3rd bathroom, of various sizes & capacities, on the 3rd floor! those peeps are getting extra $$ at resale time!

I always wanted a sink in the basement for my darkroom but it was too involved due to being below the level of the main sewer line. 30 years later I'm all digital now . guess I'm on the flip side of life


----------



## rockyroller (25 Apr 2022)

must stay out of the cupboard


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> had to look that one up! _to appropriate wrongfully and often by a breach of trust_



I could have just said "Sneaked of with a chew without paying for it" but she doesn't have money, she's a dog!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Apr 2022)

I've got some good news !
Last night I took the battery out of the D70. I then pressed every button I could find .Used to do that on BMW's after taking the battery off . It was a way to get round having to reset things years ago . I thought I would give it a go .
Anyway this afternoon when I got back home I put my brother's battery in and pressed the shutter button . It fired and the mirror went back down . It is working !


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2022)

Assorted parts for the mower ordered. Needed a couple of other gubbins as well.

Now have a  and a biskit.

Forgot to mention that I had a ham & cheese sandwich for luncheon, along with a pear, a banana and two


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Apr 2022)

Hating waste, I should have roller blinds 3" wide x 63" deep and 1½ wide x 63" deep if anyone has such dimensions of window.. 👍


----------



## DCLane (25 Apr 2022)

If I pack tonight I should get a 2-hour window tomorrow to get a bike hire and ride in before the flight home.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've got some good news !
> Last night I took the battery out of the D70. I then pressed every button I could find .Used to do that on BMW's after taking the battery off . It was a way to get round having to reset things years ago . I thought I would give it a go .
> Anyway this afternoon when I got back home I put my brother's battery in and pressed the shutter button . It tired and the mirror went back down . It is working !



Waheyyyyy! 

Sometimes the simplest solutions are the best.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

Umm, and time for some snooker.


----------



## pawl (25 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> We have more beans poking through now






biggs682 said:


> We have more beans poking through now





Chance of frost tonight My runner beans are still in pots in the cold frame.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Arrived in work to 200 emails - not too bad considering I've had two weeks off. 2/3rds of the way through now.


But were any of them actually relevent to your particular job? I got in to just over 80 this morning after a week off and there were 5 that merited reading and a further 2 that needed actioning. The rest were deleted after just looking at the sender or the subject line



Oldhippy said:


> Delete button is under the Insert button top right of keyboard.



Isn't it just 'CTRL & A' then 'CTRL & D'?


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> But were any of them actually relevent to your particular job? I got in to just over 80 this morning after a week off and there were 5 that merited reading and a further 2 that needed actioning. The rest were deleted after just looking at the sender or the subject line
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it just 'CTRL & A' then 'CTRL & D'?



About 1/2 I'd say were deleted as I'd been copied in too often.


----------



## fossyant (25 Apr 2022)

Time to watch telly in bed - I'm knackered. Long day in the office after two weeks off. Only got in the house just before 8pm, quick shower, tea, cycling kit in washer - better give my kit a quick dryer spin as I need them again in 10 hours !


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Chance of frost tonight My runner beans are still in pots in the cold frame.



Ours are sat on the printer in the office


----------



## Jenkins (25 Apr 2022)

Two online meetings over the next couple of days - both with other agencies/departments based inland and with little or no knowledge about the actual work that we are tasked to do on their behalf,. 
Tomorrow's one will be some group of management promoting an 'intensification exercise' for some event that no-one actually cares about. 
Wednesday's one will be more interesting in that I will have to explain to why the job we do on their behalf would be a lot easier if the system simply told the (mostly mainland Europe based) hauliers what the problem was with their load instead of them only being told that there was a problem with the load, which means they have to contact us, we spend some time looking into it and confirm what the problem is and how to fix it. 
Must try to remain calm and not have too much coffee beforehand.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2022)

The last of the salmon chowder for supper, followed by a chicken and avocado sandwich.


----------



## Reynard (25 Apr 2022)

Mmmm, the Robertson v Lisowski match was just fantastic. Snooker at its absolute brilliant best.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2022)

ready to forget today. the plumber was a complete no show. have to work from home again tomorrow, to baby-sit again


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2022)

Time for a  and a slice of toast...


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2022)

I had an Italian beef sandwich with hot giardiniera for supper. Freeze warning for tonight.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2022)

Going to try some early am miles 
Seems rude not too


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Foggy / misty now
Hope it clears quick enough


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and this is the offending horological item, if anyone is wondering...
> 
> View attachment 641816
> 
> ...



It looks like my wife's old Tissot.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Hating waste, I should have roller blinds 3" wide x 63" deep and 1½ wide x 63" deep if anyone has such dimensions of window.. 👍



I hate waste as well!
I'll just knock a hole in our wall to those dimensions !


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2022)

Watching the news I couldn't help wonder why I saw some Russian tanks with only half of them left ! 
It turns out that the automatic loader feeds directly into the crew compartment without any protection . The Ukrainians have discovered this and are targeting the ammunition store. A bit like the early Sherman tanks .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2022)

I have downloaded manuals for both cameras . He on earth did they make them so hard to understand ? 

I could understand the pictures of the camera listing all of the parts . Fine ! I then scrolled down to where picture quality was . It is set on Raw at the moment . Our computer won't cope with that so I want to change it to jpeg. Egyptian wall art is much easier to follow . Either the camera is being awkward or the pictures are wrong !  Find the spanner symbol and click on it and go left . Right!. Mine doesn't look like theirs ! . I will take it over to my brother's later and see if his D70s can show me what to do .


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Apr 2022)

Busy morning at the bird feeder this morning. Blue tits, Goldfinches, a brace of Robins, plus a Greater Spotted Woodpecker that sat on the fence but didn't eat anything. 

🐦


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Busy morning at the bird feeder this morning. Blue tits, Goldfinches, a brace of Robins, plus a Greater Spotted Woodpecker that sat on the fence but didn't eat anything.
> 
> 🐦



Could be looking for an easy meal . Woodpeckers will take chicks .

Our feeder was busy a few minutes ago. Haven't seen many birds on them until today . 6 Goldfinches .


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Apr 2022)

I'm having a coffee-free day, today... 😬


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Apr 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I told a Man Utd fan friend, just after he phoned to laugh at us losing to Southampton, that we would beat Chelsea and then beat his team (which made him laugh even harder). I haven't heard from him since we beat Chelsea...
> 
> I'll call him tomorrow to make sure he hasn't shot himself.



Follow up... I did call him. He's still alive but he didn't want to talk to me. Can't think why


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Apr 2022)

I’ve bought some running socks for cycling. I find the cushioning of running socks leads to more comfortable feet when using clipless.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Apr 2022)

Sunny intervals and light winds so a shorthish run in prospect today and then sit out in the sunshine for the afternoon. Sod's Law dictates that tomorrow looks better but I have to go shopping before heading home early Thursday when there is no time to shop before joining the ferry queue.
After getting a new battery the dash display on my Peugeot Partner does not show what I want and following the handbook instructions does not reset properly. Driving me even more nuts.
Son had a look and after some thought went out with my car keys and came back to say he thinks it is fixed. Not been out to check but hope springs etc.


----------



## mybike (26 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> haha yeah this is for the feet ...
> now I have the room ...
> sorry just kidding, no I guess I mean our downstairs bathroom. it's a 1/2 bath so just a sink & toilet. the "master bath" upstairs has the tub, shower, 2 sinks, toilet, washer & dryer
> 
> ...



I always wanted a darkroom, never had the room. 

Now I have the room....


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2022)

Swung by the possible new apartment on the way to work. It looks pretty nice.

If there's safe bike storage I think I'll go for this; it's 5km to either of the two shops I work in.

As it's in a smaller village I'll have to be more organised about shopping et c...


----------



## DCLane (26 Apr 2022)

Packed for home in Lanzarote and it is raining:


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> Packed for home in Lanzarote and it is raining:


well that helps leaving. meaning tough to leave on a gorgeous day


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Swung by the possible new apartment on the way to work. It looks pretty nice.
> 
> If there's safe bike storage I think I'll go for this; it's 5km to either of the two shops I work in.
> 
> As it's in a smaller village I'll have to be more organised about shopping et c...



wow big changes. it is convenient to have services nearby


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Watching the news I couldn't help wonder why I saw some Russian tanks with only half of them left !
> It turns out that the automatic loader feeds directly into the crew compartment without any protection . The Ukrainians have discovered this and are targeting the ammunition store. A bit like the early Sherman tanks .



that lying cheating mass murdering POS country deserves all the hellish revenge the world can inflict on it


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm having a coffee-free day, today... 😬



Does that mean you won't be paying for them ?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2022)

It is nice and sunny here ! I'm having a bit of a rest from cleaning and servicing my friend's bike . I started this morning by cleaning the rear derailleur . I can now see the idler gears which can now turn ! . It's a bit like sculpting ! I'm revealing the bicycle hidden within the gunge !


----------



## classic33 (26 Apr 2022)

Found a picture of Reynard taking a break.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> I always wanted a darkroom, never had the room.
> 
> Now I have the room....



I had a dark room many years ago. I used a Meopta Opemus 3 as the main tool in it.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2022)

Still don't know what I was waiting for


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I have downloaded manuals for both cameras . He on earth did they make them so hard to understand ?
> 
> I could understand the pictures of the camera listing all of the parts . Fine ! I then scrolled down to where picture quality was . It is set on Raw at the moment . Our computer won't cope with that so I want to change it to jpeg. Egyptian wall art is much easier to follow . Either the camera is being awkward or the pictures are wrong !  Find the spanner symbol and click on it and go left . Right!. Mine doesn't look like theirs ! . I will take it over to my brother's later and see if his D70s can show me what to do .



You might just look into RAW processing, Nikon may have a free RAW converter on line. Gives you a lot more control over your photographs.(Digigraphs?)


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I had a dark room many years ago. I used a Meopta Opemus 3 as the main tool in it.



I had one too, came from Czechoslovakia. Great little enlarger, our stores had those, Foma Film, and some Kiev and Zenit cameras.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> that lying cheating mass murdering POS country deserves all the hellish revenge the world can inflict on it



I think not, just a megalomaniac Pan-Slavist dictator and his cronies at the head of a poorly trained and undisciplined army. The Russian people just count among more of his victims.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Watching the news I couldn't help wonder why I saw some Russian tanks with only half of them left !
> It turns out that the automatic loader feeds directly into the crew compartment without any protection . The Ukrainians have discovered this and are targeting the ammunition store. A bit like the early Sherman tanks .



Of course, up to the M4A6, Shermans had gasoline engines as well. M4A6 had a Caterpillar diesel.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2022)

They discovered the reason for them brewing up was due to where and how the ammunition was stored . They later placed them lower down in the hull and in water jackets .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Apr 2022)

Blind Pugh is definitely blind ! I have 3 black spots on my knee.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> that lying cheating mass murdering POS country deserves all the hellish revenge the world can inflict on it



The poor b*gg*rs in the tank probably don't entirely espouse the leaders political stance though. 

Each one is a brother, son or father and didn't make the decision to be there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wow big changes. it is convenient to have services nearby



It's been on the cards for a while. I'll miss being able to step out onto a wide covered veranda, but the apartment, house, and location are very nice, certainly doable for a couple of years until the family comes to join me.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2022)

Well that's a bit of a one


----------



## tyred (26 Apr 2022)

I think rain is imminent.


----------



## Threevok (26 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ibuprofen, ice pack & fluids may help



I think fluids may have been the problem


----------



## Jenkins (26 Apr 2022)

Lovely bright & sunny start to the day for the commute in to work, but flaming heck it was cold!

I was right about today's online meeting - nobody seemed to care and it was a complete waste of half an hour for about 20 people. I may have been distracted by the hawk being paraded round to building in an attempt to scare off the gulls.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2022)

Grey, still but definitely not as warm as it has been, here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept like a log. Yay! But I was a bit norty this morning and watched the opening session of O'Sullivan v Maguire.  I did strip and change the beds though. Will launder that lot tomorrow.

When mum does them, she always forgets to do up the duvet covers, so everything invariably ends up inside one cover. 

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm having a coffee-free day, today... 😬



Are you insane man! 🙂


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It looks like my wife's old Tissot.



I think there's a certain classical elegance to watches of that era. Just before things start getting really funky... The modern stuff is decidedly eyewatering. Not so much the money (although I almost fell off my chair when I saw how much a news Seiko automatic would set me back*) but just the looks. Too chunky and too blingy.

Kelek were the company that made all the movements and complications for Breitling as well as making their own watches. They have a long history, but the name Kelek was only extant from 1960 to 1997 - when Breitling finally bought them out. They were a relatively small volume producer compared to a lot of others, preferring quality over quantity, so decidedly less common than average.

* 360 squid for a brand new Seiko Automatic.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think not, just a megalomaniac Pan-Slavist dictator and his cronies at the head of a poorly trained and undisciplined army. The Russian people just count among more of his victims.



Couldn't agree with you more. Other than Comrade Putin and his bunch of kleptocrat "yes men" there are only victims in this. And in a way even Putin and his cronies are victims as well - of their own delusions of godhood...

Russia is Russia though. The more everything changes, the more it stays the same.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The poor b*gg*rs in the tank probably don't entirely espouse the leaders political stance though.
> 
> Each one is a brother, son or father and didn't make the decision to be there.



I've read & seen horrible atrocities committed by individuals with individual brains capable of making individual decisions. if you are are a mass murderer you are a mass murderer. any excuses are absurd


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think not, just a megalomaniac Pan-Slavist dictator and his cronies at the head of a poorly trained and undisciplined army. The Russian people just count among more of his victims.



you have a weapon in your hand, you use it, you are a criminal & should be hunted down like the murdering dog that you are


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Are you insane man! 🙂



Indeed!! Normal service will resume tomorrow.. 👍


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2022)

Bricklayers listening to the radio outside with ear protection on


----------



## oldwheels (26 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> I always wanted a darkroom, never had the room.
> 
> Now I have the room....



In my early days I used the bathroom as a darkroom and washed the prints in the bath. On Mull I found an extensive range of wildlife in the bath when I had finished. The filtration system for the main water supply clearly did not work too well.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a cheese, ham & mustard sandwich, an orange, a pear and two


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I've read & seen horrible atrocities committed by individuals with individual brains capable of making individual decisions. if you are are a mass murderer you are a mass murderer. any excuses are absurd



You're forgetting that Putin is a former KGB officer, and thinks every kind of sideways like the weasely bar steward he is. So what you have to be aware of, is that there are probably SBU / Political Officers embedded in with the troops. The threat of being shot by your own side for not following orders can be suitably... motivating...

Although there may well me a certain amount of vindictiveness involved as well, given that the Russian military were told that they would be welcomed with bread and salt.

Having said that, there was that mechanized unit that killed their colonel by running over him with his own APC after suffering horrendous losses during an ill-advised sortie.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2022)

if Americans learned anything from Viet Nam it's that each individual soldier has the morale obligation to make an individual decision about what he does. US soldiers now have the right & responsibility to NOT follow an immoral order. mother daughter father walking down the street in Ukraine mother gets sniped in the head in front of her daughter & husband father gets hand tied bag on his head and interrogated, russians looking for nazis. release the father later. they're animals every last one of them. the world's lame response is pathetic. why should the entire world fear puny putin. that sc*mball should be fearing US!


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> if Americans learned anything from Viet Nam it's that each individual soldier has the morale obligation to make an individual decision about what he does. US soldiers now have the right & responsibility to NOT follow an immoral order. mother daughter father walking down the street in Ukraine mother gets sniped in the head in front of her daughter & husband father gets hand tied bag on his head and interrogated, russians looking for nazis. release the father later. they're animals every last one of them. the world's lame response is pathetic. why should the entire world fear puny putin. that sc*mball should be fearing US!



Yes - in western armies, the soldiers have been trained to think for themselves. 

However, the Russian army is still run on the old Soviet / Tzarist lines where all the thinking comes from the top. Why do you think the generals are on the front line rather than in a situation room somewhere safe? Russian soldiers are conscripts mainly, poorly educated and badly trained. Same can be said for the NCOs. The ethos is that they have to wait to be told what to do, rather than decide to do something for themselves.

That hasn't changed from my grandfather's day, when he fought in the Polish - Bolshevik war of the early 1920s.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2022)

And of course, labeling the Ukrainians as "Nazis" is one of the oldest military / political tactics there is, stretching right back to the dawn of recorded history. By describing your opponents as something that your country vilifies, by describing them as effectively less than human, it provides a justification for what is effectively genocide.

Putin's rhetoric is chillingly similar to that of Hitler's, although somewhat less bombastic, and with fewer marches and parades. But the net result is the same.

P.S. I should state that I am a military history buff, and an army brat on both sides of the family.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I think rain is imminent.



Dry here


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> you have a weapon in your hand, you use it, you are a criminal & should be hunted down like the murdering dog that you are



According to that philosophy, every soldier in World War Two who shot someone, bombed a city, et c, committed murder, regardless of which side they were on, not to mention, Iraq 1 & 2, Afghanistan...


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I've read & seen horrible atrocities committed by individuals with individual brains capable of making individual decisions. if you are are a mass murderer you are a mass murderer. any excuses are absurd



Every war released unpleasant individuals who see their chance to commit horrible atrocities. It doesn't mean every soldier or worse, every citizen of the aggressor country is the same and deserves to be harmed or killed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bricklayers listening to the radio outside with ear protection on



To be fair I'd wear ear protection in places where the radio is playing if I could get away with it...


----------



## Threevok (26 Apr 2022)

or eating for that matter


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2022)

I have just washed and blow dried my hair.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> if Americans learned anything from Viet Nam it's that each individual soldier has the morale obligation to make an individual decision about what he does. US soldiers now have the right & responsibility to NOT follow an immoral order. mother daughter father walking down the street in Ukraine mother gets sniped in the head in front of her daughter & husband father gets hand tied bag on his head and interrogated, russians looking for nazis. release the father later. they're animals every last one of them. the world's lame response is pathetic. why should the entire world fear puny putin. that sc*mball should be fearing US!



I think the fear is that he has nuclear weapons and is mad enough to use them. Since the UK nuclear submarine base as well as other nuclear weapons stored there is very near Glasgow it would be goodbye Central Scotland. Not that that would bother the London establishment.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Apr 2022)

Nice short run this morning but too cold to stop. Warm enough when moving but chilly wind.
The Moss road is as the name suggests over a peat bog. The gorse is in full bloom and the main Moss is on the left of the photo.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I think the fear is that he has nuclear weapons and is mad enough to use them. Since the UK nuclear submarine base as well as other nuclear weapons stored there is very near Glasgow it would be goodbye Central Scotland. Not that that would bother the London establishment.



This.

If he didn't have nukes, I think his head would already be giftwrapped and handed by NATO to the Ukrainian government on a silver platter.

Anyways, I need a


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2022)

I had a  and half of a large Belgian bun. The parental unit also had a  and half a large Belgian bun.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> According to that philosophy, every soldier in World War Two who shot someone, bombed a city, et c, committed murder, regardless of which side they were on, not to mention, Iraq 1 & 2, Afghanistan...



enemy combatants are fair game. civilians in their apartments, or at train stations, etc are not


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> The ethos is that they have to wait to be told what to do, rather than decide to do something for themselves.


sounds like my office


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2022)

plumbers showed up today! working toilet! the vanity/sink top was the challenge for our tiny bath. another crew showed up & they are "customizing ..."


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Nice short run this morning but too cold to stop. Warm enough when moving but chilly wind.
> The Moss road is as the name suggests over a peat bog. The gorse is in full bloom and the main Moss is on the left of the photo.
> 
> View attachment 641934



color!


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I think the fear is that he has nuclear weapons and is mad enough to use them


so do we


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> sounds like my office



Hmmm, there will always be tin-plated dictators with delusions of godhood...

(sorry, sci-fi quote...)


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

And it's almost time for the evening session in the snooker.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> enemy combatants are fair game. civilians in their apartments, or at train stations, etc are not



I understand the desire for a simple narrative but I think this would make a lot of the history of World War Two uncomfortable reading.

As it's two conscript armies fighting each other, it's arguably a lot of civilian men in Uniforms being told to fight another lot of civilian men in uniforms. In the end it always is.

The people who have the power to hurt a lot of soldiers and civilians are generally not in uniforms and staying well away from anything that may be dangerous. It's a bit like the Monty Python definition of a king: the only one who hasn't got sh*t all over him.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.
> 
> And it's almost time for the evening session in the snooker.



Are they like cricket where a match can take several days?


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, there will always be tin-plated dictators with delusions of godhood...(sorry, sci-fi quote...)


I'll have to look that one up. our business Founder/Owner is a great guy despite a few "tragic flaws" working against him. I can help by managing my dept. but I could never, nor would I want to, be at the top. my Grandfather came to this country as a pre-teen & eventually built a family business that his children, grand children & great grand children (my children) have profited from. we are all grateful for the efforts & strength of than singular immigrant. unfortunately he had a reputation, with his children, of being cruel


----------



## KnittyNorah (26 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> that lying cheating mass murdering POS country deserves all the hellish revenge the world can inflict on it


 I imagine the victims of the My Lai massacre had a similar viewpoint about their attackers, not to mention the Boers who starved to death in British concentration camps, the victims of the Belgian-led Congo genocide between 1885 and 1908, the many, many victims of the Germans and their allies in the period leading up to and during WW2 ... 

Do I really need to continue?


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2022)

Reggie has endured. plumbers, tile men & plumbers coming back!


----------



## rockyroller (26 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I imagine the victims of the My Lai massacre had a similar viewpoint about their attackers, not to mention the Boers who starved to death in British concentration camps, the victims of the Belgian-led Congo genocide between 1885 and 1908, the many, many victims of the Germans and their allies in the period leading up to and during WW2 ...Do I really need to continue?


horrific, all of it


----------



## KnittyNorah (26 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> horrific, all of it


Exactly. 
And every. single. one of those countries - and many, many more which I CBA to mention - are _equally_ a 'lying cheating mass murdering POS country' which 'deserves all the hellish revenge the world can inflict on it'. 
But vanishingly-few of them got it, did they? 
And _none_ of us like hearing that OUR countries are lying cheating mass-murdering POS countries, do we? Nor do we like hearing that revenge is going to be inflicted upon ourselves and our loved ones, for something perpetrated by others and that we felt we had, or in actuality had, no choice and/or played no part in.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2022)

Parcel boxed
Couriers arranged


----------



## Jenkins (26 Apr 2022)

Time for a late evening snack - the choice is either a large chunk of chocolate or a bag of crisps (both is NOT an option unfortunately)


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2022)

Bacon sandwich and a  and I feel much more replete.

The girls had a pouch for Felix AGAIL with chicken & kidney.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Apr 2022)

It's Black Bin day tomorrow.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Apr 2022)

Decision made - cheese & onion crisps and a mug of hot chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (26 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I'll have to look that one up. our business Founder/Owner is a great guy despite a few "tragic flaws" working against him. I can help my managing my dept. but I could never, nor would I want to, be at the top. my Grandfather came to this country as a pre-teen & eventually built a family business that his children, grand children & great grand children (my children) have profited from. we are all grateful for the efforts & strength of than singular immigrant. unfortunately he had a reputation, with his children, of being cruel



Star Trek original series, "The Trouble With Tribbles" - one of the best episodes in the entire run.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOVytMJagc


----------



## tyred (26 Apr 2022)

I had some difficulty trying to post a photo to the photography thread but got there in the end.


----------



## tyred (26 Apr 2022)

I


biggs682 said:


> Dry here



T never actually rained after all. Just became extremely dark and overcast at one point. Still very cloudy compared to recent evenings but I had a nice post-work


----------



## Hebe (26 Apr 2022)

My morning walk apparently didn’t wear me out enough so I rode a 4.5mile ish lane and off-road walking route on the new bike. Have not ridden off-road in several years. Both satisfied and surprised that I made it up and down the hilly bits without either stopping or falling off. Got to the end of the downhill byway and a woman outside her house said that she’d never seen anyone cycling down that bit before  though it was more a case of braking, balancing and steering rather than actual cycling. At least I know my brakes are throughly bedded in now. Lots of fun. I was thinking about doing it again tomorrow but the yoga mat is calling.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> You're forgetting that Putin is a former KGB officer, and thinks every kind of sideways like the weasely bar steward he is. So what you have to be aware of, is that there are probably SBU / Political Officers embedded in with the troops. The threat of being shot by your own side for not following orders can be suitably... motivating...
> 
> Although there may well me a certain amount of vindictiveness involved as well, given that the Russian military were told that they would be welcomed with bread and salt.
> 
> Having said that, there was that mechanized unit that killed their colonel by running over him with his own APC after suffering horrendous losses during an ill-advised sortie.



That was a right fine fragging, that was.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

I've just had a nice  and two slices of hot buttered toast.


----------



## DCLane (27 Apr 2022)

Back home safely from Lanzarote, everything unpacked, washing done, stuff caught up on.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> That was a right fine fragging, that was.



Poetic justice for sure.

The Russians have somehow managed to lose 8 generals and 35 colonels according to the BBC. Oooops.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> Back home safely from Lanzarote, everything unpacked, washing done, stuff caught up on.


You did wave to @postman as you passed overhead?


----------



## DCLane (27 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> You did wave to @postman as you passed overhead?



Given I'm a nervous flyer it was probably a frantic wave, just before 8pm.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> Given I'm a nervous flyer it was probably a frantic wave, just before 8pm.


Wonder if he saw you?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2022)

Is it Wednesday morning ? 
Looks light grey outside


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2022)

Weather looks reasonable. 

10k ride to work soon. Blue skies and I'll barely touch a road.

It could be worse.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Weather looks reasonable.
> 
> 10k ride to work soon. Blue skies and I'll barely touch a road.
> 
> It could be worse.



Have a good commute


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
I wonder what delights today will bring 
There's a box of crave in the cereal cupboard not had them for years


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Poetic justice for sure.
> 
> The Russians have somehow managed to lose 8 generals and 35 colonels according to the BBC. Oooops.



Did they forget where they put them ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2022)

Morning.
Milky sunshine here. It was much brighter a little while ago .
I've been playing with my Nikon cameras . I had a brief look at the manual and didn't manage to get over to my brother's yesterday.
I am finding that the cameras are far more complicated than my Pentax . I know that I haven't had them for as long as my Pentax a week or so compared with 16 years, but my brother has had his D70s for the same length of time and still finds it complicated . The focussing seems faster and doesn't hunt as much as my Pentax and the pictures look sharper. I read on a review that Pentax images are softer in Jpeg but are much sharper than their competition in RAW.
I am having fun playing with them and I can rest my Pentacles for a while although I won't have the use of larger lenses .


----------



## oldwheels (27 Apr 2022)

Overcast so far this morning but does not matter too much as today is shopping day followed by packing most of my stuff into the car.
Packing is complicated but unpacking at the other end is generally a nightmare as everything has to get sorted into the appropriate places in the house. Usually takes me a couple of days to get sorted.
This time of year is also a problem as it could be warm weather clothing or winter stuff so need to take both.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2022)

Just checked: it takes 17 minutes from the possible new apartment to one place where I work. According to Google it takes 22 minutes to get to the other one, which is entirely doable.

Ironically as I was standing in front of the apartment setting the stopwatch, I got an email from another apartment owner; 170€ cheaper but a long way from where I'm working today, so nearly an hour riding. As I do nearly 10 hour shifts here that's a long day...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Overcast so far this morning but does not matter too much as today is shopping day followed by packing most of my stuff into the car.
> Packing is complicated but unpacking at the other end is generally a nightmare as everything has to get sorted into the appropriate places in the house. Usually takes me a couple of days to get sorted.
> This time of year is also a problem as it could be warm weather clothing or winter stuff so need to take both.



I have commutes like that...


----------



## pawl (27 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's Black Bin day tomorrow.





I can beat that Brown bin and Blue Bin today


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2022)

Ha. We have _Yellow Bag_ day today.

Which is slightly tarnished because I forgot to put mine out...


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2022)

The weather has turned grey now .
It also looks like our back lawn needs cutting again ! . Now how did that happen ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2022)

I took my recycling down yesterday but the big council bins were overflowing so I put it in the car.


----------



## tyred (27 Apr 2022)

There was a very slight hint of frost early this morning when I was out for my walk but it is now a glorious sunny morning


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2022)

Georgie is being a naughty boy this morning .
He wasn't waiting for me to open the door this morning when I went downstairs first thing . I put down his fresh food and carried on making my breakfast. My wife came downstairs and said that she thought she saw him in the garden. She later said that she wasn't sure if she miss remembered it and it was yesterday. Georgie hadn't been in to eat his breakfast and we couldn't see him . We started to get worried . My wife went outside to call him . He eventually appeared casually strolling down the garden path !


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2022)

I would give you the world if it was mine


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2022)

It's cool, grey and still today. There is some kind of scaffolding action going on outside this morning. The ladder from the level below rises just outside my living room window so I get a clunkety-clunk crescendo and a hard hat rises into view. That's three so far. I don't know what they're doing though because I can no longer hear them.


----------



## Threevok (27 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I would give you the world if it was mine



Sade - Paradise (1988)

What do I win ?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> Sade - Paradise (1988)
> 
> What do I win ?



No prize I am afraid


----------



## rockyroller (27 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Star Trek original series, "The Trouble With Tribbles" - one of the best episodes in the entire run.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESOVytMJagc




I'll have to watch later to refresh my memory


----------



## Threevok (27 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I'll have to watch later to refresh my memory



I quite liked the Deep Space Nine revisit of this, especially the way they encorporated their characters into the original scenes


----------



## rockyroller (27 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Exactly.
> And every. single. one of those countries - and many, many more which I CBA to mention - are _equally_ a 'lying cheating mass murdering POS country' which 'deserves all the hellish revenge the world can inflict on it'.
> But vanishingly-few of them got it, did they?
> And _none_ of us like hearing that OUR countries are lying cheating mass-murdering POS countries, do we? Nor do we like hearing that revenge is going to be inflicted upon ourselves and our loved ones, for something perpetrated by others and that we felt we had, or in actuality had, no choice and/or played no part in.



we all play a guilty role, including staying silent


----------



## rockyroller (27 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Weather looks reasonable.10k ride to work soon. Blue skies and I'll barely touch a road.



safe travels


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I took my recycling down yesterday but the big council bins were overflowing so I put it in the car.



Which car ? Yours ?


----------



## postman (27 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wonder if he saw you?


No I have been in Nottingham since Sunday night.At the moment I am on a puff puff,coming home to Leeds.The prostate procedure has been a total success.I can hold on for more than two hours,then boy I could have put out the Great Fire of London all by myself.Still resting for two more weeks with the approval of Mrs P,all is really well.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Which car ? Yours ?


All the others were locked, so yes.
I've just been down to do my ONS swab and antibody tests so I know that the council have not been and taken the recycling away. It looks like my share is going to sit in the back of the car for another day. 
Loads of blood today. That makes up for not enough last month. 
As it's turning into a vaguely medical day, I might walk into Deptford and collect my prescription.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2022)

postman said:


> No I have been in Nottingham since Sunday night.At the moment I am on a puff puff,coming home to Leeds.The prostate procedure has been a total success.I can hold on for more than two hours,then boy I could have put out the Great Fire of London all by myself.Still resting for two more weeks with the approval of Mrs P,all is really well.


Good to hear it's been successful, and you're better in yourself.

Wait while the train gets up to speed!*, and listen to what they're saying, _We'll never go back, we'll never go back"_.

*I realise "speed" on trains round here is relative, in which case you may hear some other message.


----------



## postman (27 Apr 2022)

Going to miss Nottingham,full cooked breakfast three mornings.Plus the continental bit.Filled myself up each morning meant we did not need lunch.It has been great meeting up with church friends.Back again next year,and we have promised the Youth Pastor we will treat him to two breakfasts as his accommodation is just cereal and toast,and he is a growing lad.It has been a bit of good banter between us.


----------



## postman (27 Apr 2022)

This train has passed through parts of Derby,the train is singing Wayne Rooney Wayne Rooney.


----------



## mybike (27 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I had a dark room many years ago. I used a Meopta Opemus 3 as the main tool in it.



I have a Russian enlarger - barely been used. Was fascinated by a friend's father developing prints & watching the image gradually appear.


----------



## mybike (27 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> In my early days I used the bathroom as a darkroom and washed the prints in the bath. On Mull I found an extensive range of wildlife in the bath when I had finished. The filtration system for the main water supply clearly did not work too well.



When you only have one loo & it's in the bathroom - four in the household - the bathroom becomes less tenable.


----------



## mybike (27 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> To be fair I'd wear ear protection in places where the radio is playing if I could get away with it...



I recall my days working in a teleprinter workshop in the 70s when the noise of the machine was preferable.

It was surprising how long it took them to find the unbared wire in the mains plug.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2022)

Hot squash o clock


----------



## mybike (27 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I think the fear is that he has nuclear weapons and is mad enough to use them. Since the UK nuclear submarine base as well as other nuclear weapons stored there is very near Glasgow it would be goodbye Central Scotland. Not that that would bother the London establishment.



Some might say it is providing a useful testing ground for weapons, while weakening Russia. 

I think the cost is too high.


----------



## mybike (27 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Poetic justice for sure.
> 
> The Russians have somehow managed to lose 8 generals and 35 colonels according to the BBC. Oooops.



Careless, to lose so many.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Apr 2022)

home again today
cpl curve balls
- foot feels worse, steroids not having the intended effect. triage nurse recommends podiatrist & x-ray
- Wifey's friend, an interior designer, is insisting the vanity top has too much overhang & looks bad. Insist's it should be cut down before plumbers finish the install. that business' owner is having back surgery today. the plumber was supposed to call me to let me know when he was coming today to finish. then the tile guy was going to finish everything up. maybe Wifey & the owner didn't order the correct top? maybe a smaller sink top would be better? maybe the vanity is too small? maybe cutting it is the solution?


----------



## Speicher (27 Apr 2022)

At times today I cannot decide if I am at a dentist or on the edge of the runaway with a plane increasing the power prior to take off. 

The decorator is here doing the hall, stairs and landing. Lots of plaster needed repairing, filling and sanding. His giant enormouse electric sander can make it seem like the whole house is vibrating.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> I recall my days working in a teleprinter workshop in the 70s when the noise of the machine was preferable.
> 
> It was surprising how long it took them to find the unbared wire in the mains plug.



Hmmm...


----------



## oldwheels (27 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> When you only have one loo & it's in the bathroom - four in the household - the bathroom becomes less tenable.



Latterly we had a downstairs loo and large upstairs bathroom with loo.


----------



## postman (27 Apr 2022)

Home now,we Had to tell the Uber driver to ignore the instructions of his sat nav and we gave instructions from the back.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Which car ? Yours ?



Somebody had a bright idea during a bin men strike of putting their rubbish in a nice bag and leaving it in an open topped car. Worked a treat.😄
During the annual car rally somebody always stole the wood blocks under my boat trailer so I left a couple of gerry cans with slight leaks I wanted rid of lying out but the inconsiderate b———s just left them.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

Cool and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

This morning, I have re-jigged the fridges in the kitchen and utility room, laundered the bed linen and towels and cut up some tired-looking citrus fruit to turn into a small batch of marmalade. I have also done some writing and some research on an item I have seen on the 'bay. Need to decide whether it's worth putting a bid on or not, and if yes, how much.

There is also an Omega watch identical to mine currently up for grabs, and I'm curious to see how much it will go for. Was up to £33 last night, with still nearly a week to go. I paid 50p for mine on a jumble sale... 

I will have to go into town this afternoon to run a few errands. I need a new starter thingy for the strip light in the kitchen, I need some leather / fabric glue and mum wants a small gift for the stabby jabby team when she goes for her booster on Saturday. I will probably pop to Tesco and buy some Polish fudge (Krówki), and may time my arrival for the ISB reductions... 

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

Luncheon consisted of a ham & cheese (gruyere) sandwich, a pear, an orange and two


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2022)

Bin's have bin emptied. Dog, and me, have been walked for 3½ miles and new tyres have been fitted on the CX. 
I was thinking of cutting the grass but can't actually find the necessary impetus to unlock the gardening shed so I'll probably leave it until the weekend.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Apr 2022)

I've been having fun adjusting some cones on a front wheel . Adjust it up and it locked , slackened it off a bit and it seemed okay , placed it in the front forks and spun it , wobble wobble! I could see play on one side . I removed the wheel and tightened it up again . I did it umpteen times. I know that one side had a bit of pitting but I hadn't expected that amount of fun !  I eventually managed to get it to run free and not wobble .


----------



## KnittyNorah (27 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> we all play a guilty role, including staying silent



... and especially when someone condemns _an_ _entire country (_and hence by extension, all its people - many of whom are suffering dreadfully because of their opposition to their leader's actions), wishing all sorts of ill on the land and all within it - and conveniently forgets all about their own country's recent and not-so-recent 'actions'. 
Lots of cookery analogies - pots, kettles, sauces and geese - come to mind ...


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2022)

I've had a veggie spag bol for tea. It's the other ½ of the one I had a couple of days ago. It wasn't very nice then. It was even worserer 2nd time round.... 🤮


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2022)

After the second offer of an apartment for about 150€ less than the first, and 100€ less than I'm paying now, another one has come up even cheaper. 

At this rate I only have to wait another week and someone will offer me money to live in their flat...


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

Errands have been erranded. The only thing I *couldn't* get was the leather glue, but it's not urgent, so no biggie. It can wait.

Had a quick fizz around the charity shops in town while I was at it. That was a waste of time - since re-opening after lockdown, they've gone all upmarket boutique. With prices to match.  And everything is on posh display stands - think department store type thing and you get the idea. Part of the fun of charity shops was going in to have a good old furkle.

Anyways, I did get some decent YS bargains in Tesco: a split tin loaf, a dozen wholemeal rolls, a dozen eggs and four bottles of Korean-style chilli sauce.

Now for a


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've had a veggie spag bol for tea. It's the other ½ of the one I had a couple of days ago. It wasn't very nice then. It was even worserer 2nd time round.... 🤮



Pre made or 'home made' - TBH our Spag Bol's are 30/70 beef/veg these days, so I'm sure I could drop the beef if I wanted. Veg is a cheap filler (mushrooms, onion, courgette, tomatoes) - bulk cooking !!


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Pre made or 'home made' - TBH our Spag Bol's are 30/70 beef/veg these days, so I'm sure I could drop the beef if I wanted. Veg is a cheap filler (mushrooms, onion, courgette, tomatoes) - bulk cooking !!



I'm guessing pre-made...

I use half beef, half green lentils in mine, plus of course there's the onion and the tomato in there too.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2022)

Jon's been out on site a bit more now - Sheffield and Leeds, but today has been sent down to Sherbourne (near Yeovil) - small remote site, but their router etc has packed up so he's there fixing it - five hour drive, overnight etc. He's probably loving it as a £15 meal allowance will get him a decent take away - can get away with eating loads at his age.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm guessing pre-made...
> 
> I use half beef, half green lentils in mine, plus of course there's the onion and the tomato in there too.



Mmm lentils are a good substitute.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Mmm lentils are a good substitute.



Yes, they are. And tbh, once it's all cooked, it's hard to tell the difference between the lentils and the beef.

I love lentils, beans and chickpeas, and do use a lot of them in cooking. Veggie curry on the agenda for later in the week, as I've a butternut squash and some sweet potatoes that are looking a bit tired.

Speaking of, I picked up a packet of naan wraps on YS as well, so those will go well with the curry.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yes, they are. And tbh, once it's all cooked, it's hard to tell the difference between the lentils and the beef.
> 
> I love lentils, beans and chickpeas, and do use a lot of them in cooking. Veggie curry on the agenda for later in the week, as I've a butternut squash and some sweet potatoes that are looking a bit tired.
> 
> Speaking of, I picked up a packet of naan wraps on YS as well, so those will go well with the curry.



I've just bought a generous knob of ginger for my own curry project for this week.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Pre made or 'home made' - TBH our Spag Bol's are 30/70 beef/veg these days, so I'm sure I could drop the beef if I wanted. Veg is a cheap filler (mushrooms, onion, courgette, tomatoes) - bulk cooking !!





Reynard said:


> I'm guessing pre-made...
> 
> I use half beef, half green lentils in mine, plus of course there's the onion and the tomato in there too.


Home made.
Veggie 'mince', onion tomato paste, veggie stock cube & (maybe a mistake) a can of '4 Bean Salad' that needed using..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Apr 2022)

The good news is that they've removed the damaged blue netting around the building. The bad news is....


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Home made.
> Veggie 'mince', onion tomato paste, veggie stock cube & (maybe a mistake) a can of '4 Bean Salad' that needed using..



Did you rinse the sauce / dressing off the beans before wanging it in with the other ingredients?

Although I think the veggie mince might be the mis-steak.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The good news is that they've removed the damaged blue netting around the building. The bad news is....
> View attachment 642109



He who takes purple is purple and follows purple leader...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> He who takes purple is purple and follows purple leader...




My goodness but Babylon Five gets everywhere, doesn't it?


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> My goodness but Babylon Five gets everywhere, doesn't it?



Well, sooner or later, EVERYONE comes to Babylon 5...


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

Right, food is ready. BBL.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Home made.
> Veggie 'mince', onion tomato paste, veggie stock cube & (maybe a mistake) a can of '4 Bean Salad' that needed using..



Ditch the veggie mince substitute, and use real veg.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2022)

Another box packed and courier arranged


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Did you rinse the sauce / dressing off the beans before wanging it in with the other ingredients?
> 
> Although I think the veggie mince might be the mis-steak.



I did.. 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Ditch the veggie mince substitute, and use real veg.



Good plan, now the last tray of veggie mince has been used up 👍


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

Steak & kidney, home made oven chips and braised celery.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I did.. 👍





Although if you had dumped in a whole load of chilli, then it wouldn't have mattered very much what the dish tasted like...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Apr 2022)

I'm having a mug of tea before I go to bed.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Good plan, now the last tray of veggie mince has been used up 👍



As a meat eater, I'd never ever use a 'substitute'. I'm happy to eat a veg version so long as it's veg, and not something pretending.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2022)

Green and brown bins are kerbside


----------



## rockyroller (27 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> ... and especially when someone condemns _an_ _entire country (_and hence by extension, all its people - many of whom are suffering dreadfully because of their opposition to their leader's actions), wishing all sorts of ill on the land and all within it - and conveniently forgets all about their own country's recent and not-so-recent 'actions'.
> Lots of cookery analogies - pots, kettles, sauces and geese - come to mind ...



ok that's enough harassment. stop or I'll report you to a moderator


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> As a meat eater, I'd never ever use a 'substitute'. I'm happy to eat a veg version so long as it's veg, and not something pretending.



I'm very much the same. I don't "get" the whole fake meat thing. Besides, it's expensive - and for the large part, not terribly tasty. And it's all highly processed as well.

I prefer to my meat go further by adding pulses and vegetables, or just cooking straight up veggie food.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Green and brown bins are kerbside



My green wheelie bin is also outside awaiting collection in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ok that's enough harassment. stop or I'll report you to a moderator



Why on earth would you think that? 

It was a perfectly valid point to make.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm very much the same. I don't "get" the whole fake meat thing. Besides, it's expensive - and for the large part, not terribly tasty. And it's all highly processed as well.
> 
> I prefer to my meat go further by adding pulses and vegetables, or just cooking straight up veggie food.



We've always sneaked veg into stuff we've cooked in the past for the in-laws. My FIL would have refused to eat a cottage pie if he knew there wasn't just beef, but two tins of tomatoes, shredded carrots, diced mushrooms, peas (that's the only greens he would eat).... he loved it. We never told him or MIL what was in it - it was over 50% veg...


----------



## dave r (27 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've been having fun adjusting some cones on a front wheel . Adjust it up and it locked , slackened it off a bit and it seemed okay , placed it in the front forks and spun it , wobble wobble! I could see play on one side . I removed the wheel and tightened it up again . I did it umpteen times. I know that one side had a bit of pitting but I hadn't expected that amount of fun !  I eventually managed to get it to run free and not wobble .



You're not alone, I recently stripped cleaned and greased the hubs on my Eastway and every time I ride the cone adjustment changes and I have to readjust,  I'm obviously doing something wrong somewhere but I can't see where.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Apr 2022)

I have just potentially missed out on a cheap spare derailleur because the Ebay app on my phone refused to show the 'confirm bid' page


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> We've always sneaked veg into stuff we've cooked in the past for the in-laws. My FIL would have refused to eat a cottage pie if he knew there wasn't just beef, but two tins of tomatoes, shredded carrots, diced mushrooms, peas (that's the only greens he would eat).... he loved it. We never told him or MIL what was in it - it was over 50% veg...





Sounds like the kind of person those meat + veg sausages are aimed at. That's also a sneaky way to get veg into picky eaters.

Fortunately for me, neither I nor mum have a problem with shovelling veg down the hatch.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like the kind of person those meat + veg sausages are aimed at. That's also a sneaky way to get veg into picky eaters.
> 
> Fortunately for me, neither I nor mum have a problem with shovelling veg down the hatch.



I love veg.... we just cooked the food, then gave it to them as it was - no complaints....  My Teens (adults) don't like mushrooms..... oh don't you..... it's diced into lots of food we eat....


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> My Teens (adults) don't like mushrooms..... oh don't you..... it's diced into lots of food we eat....



I think that wins the Sneak Factor Stakes


----------



## Reynard (27 Apr 2022)

Green & Black milk chocolate with Anglesey sea salt. Don't mind if I do...


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmmm...


Just what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

I need a wee. And then I'll want another


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2022)

@KnittyNorah, on ADB-S, have a gander over the US. A balloon at 65,000 plus feet. Shown in red, last checked it was west of Idaho going up slowly.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

Don't balloons always go up?


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

Anyways, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Don't balloons always go up?


True, but how many do you see at over 65,000 feet?

By the way google has me down south, again.


----------



## Speicher (28 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Don't balloons always go up?



Balloons do go down, and if it is a bumpy landing you might fall out with the Pilot.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2022)

Morning y'all 
I really need to make more effort to be awake earlier so I can get some miles in.
Looks a bit non descript outside.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> I really need to make more effort to be awake earlier so I can get some miles in.
> Looks a bit non descript outside.



Same here. I used to love my very early morning spins while it was quiet but taking longer and longer to fall asleep now.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2022)

Well that's another pair of boxers i have had to bin this year as they have self destructed after being worn on a regular basis over 15 years 
On a different note first cuppa went down well .
I was reminded last night that it's a bank holiday weekend


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Apr 2022)

Sunny by the sea. I too only found out about the bank holiday yesterday. As it is the Sweeps festival in Rochester I shall try for a photo of my bike in front of Morris dancers.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2022)

Morning .
Grey here again ! It started off sunny !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2022)

Dear Madam Whiplash ,


Oops ! Sorry wrong thread !


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Grey here again ! It started off sunny !



Started off grey here and has stayed grey 
But it's dry


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2022)

A bike i was watching and thinking about over the last couple of days has had it's asking price changed from £195 to £245


----------



## DCLane (28 Apr 2022)

@biggs682 - what goes up must come down 
... hopefully.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2022)

DCLane said:


> @biggs682 - what goes up must come down
> ... hopefully.



Very true loads more bikes out there require re homing


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yes, they are. And tbh, once it's all cooked, it's hard to tell the difference between the lentils and the beef.
> 
> I love lentils, beans and chickpeas, and do use a lot of them in cooking. Veggie curry on the agenda for later in the week, as I've a butternut squash and some sweet potatoes that are looking a bit tired.
> 
> Speaking of, I picked up a packet of naan wraps on YS as well, so those will go well with the curry.



Was it lentils or split peas that they glued on to a Spitfire to see how many domed rivets they could use before affecting it's performance ?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I have just potentially missed out on a cheap spare derailleur because the Ebay app on my phone refused to show the 'confirm bid' page



Annoying isn't it ! I sympathize !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like the kind of person those meat + veg sausages are aimed at. That's also a sneaky way to get veg into picky eaters.
> 
> Fortunately for me, neither I nor mum have a problem with shovelling veg down the hatch.



Aren't sausages mainly bread with a little bit of meat thrown in as flavouring anyway?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2022)

Got some sad news !
My wife found 3 young birds dead on our paths .  Georgie was playing with a dead fledgling but we don't think he had enough time to get all 3 as he was locked in all night .


----------



## oldwheels (28 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Aren't sausages mainly bread with a little bit of meat thrown in as flavouring anyway?



It is called "rusk" in sausages and not bread or so a butcher told me many years ago.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Apr 2022)

Nice sunny day again but problems on problems.
My ferry booking is cancelled as the ferry is not on due to so many crew having covid. After about half an hour I managed to get on the 1555 if it is sailing. No other sailing available for the next couple of days due to yet another holiday weekend.
Tried the number given to rebook and got fed up listening to Calmac explaining that BBC Scotland were talking rubbish and you could indeed sail to Arran. They sent a reporter to Ardrossan to report on the no ferries problem and while the reporter was live on air a ferry from Arran very clearly arrived behind her. 
They also caused a fuel shortage on Arran by reporting a fuel shortage so everyone rushed out to panic buy thus causing a fuel shortage.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Aren't sausages mainly bread with a little bit of meat thrown in as flavouring anyway?



They are unless you pay a quid per sausage.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2022)

Apartment #1 sadly won't work; it's a nice house in a perfect location but 

1: there's no safe covered space for the bikes, and 
2: there's no front door: the stairs just go down to the communal entrance hall.

Tomorrow evening I'm looking at another one. It isn't the best place but it's still a small village, and apparently it's an attic in an old barn separate from the main house so it's nice and private.

Oh, and it's 170€ cheaper...


----------



## tyred (28 Apr 2022)

I put on my washing and then realised that I had dropped a sock en-route to the washing machine


----------



## Jenkins (28 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> <snip>
> I was reminded last night that it's a bank holiday weekend


Unfortunately for some of us it's a normal working weekend 

Not for much longer 'though as it seems that the plans for partial retirement are still on schedule for the start of June


----------



## Jenkins (28 Apr 2022)

I've had £150 deposited in my bank account overnight which appears to be the Council Tax rebate. Just a pity that they'll be taking most of it back next week for May's payment.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2022)

Second cuppa went down well as did the red jam and toast


----------



## postman (28 Apr 2022)

The window replacement team are here.They don't mess about,two of the biggest windows are already out,and it's COLD.The replacement Windows look superb.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Nice sunny day again but problems on problems.
> My ferry booking is cancelled as the ferry is not on due to so many crew having covid. After about half an hour I managed to get on the 1555 if it is sailing. No other sailing available for the next couple of days due to yet another holiday weekend.
> Tried the number given to rebook and got fed up listening to Calmac explaining that BBC Scotland were talking rubbish and you could indeed sail to Arran. They sent a reporter to Ardrossan to report on the no ferries problem and while the reporter was live on air a ferry from Arran very clearly arrived behind her.
> They also caused a fuel shortage on Arran by reporting a fuel shortage so everyone rushed out to panic buy thus causing a fuel shortage.



Is Calmac run by Vodafone cos they're cr4p, too!


----------



## oldwheels (28 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Is Calmac run by Vodafone cos they're cr4p, too!



Not Calmac's fault if so many crew are off with covid. The problems I mentioned were caused by BBC Scotland as usual reporting that nothing good ever happens in Scotland. I think my written construction could be improved.
I do used Vodafone for phone use only and so far have no complaints.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I put on my washing and then realised that I had dropped a sock en-route to the washing machine



You interrupted the sock eating monster just in time.


----------



## KnittyNorah (28 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> @KnittyNorah, on ADB-S, have a gander over the US. A balloon at 65,000 plus feet. Shown in red, last checked it was west of Idaho going up slowly.
> 
> View attachment 642150
> Some


Some sort of weather balloon at that height I imagine?


----------



## KnittyNorah (28 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ok that's enough harassment. stop or I'll report you to a moderator



Harassment? I was AGREEING with your post about the iniquity of silence.


----------



## Moon bunny (28 Apr 2022)

I have won a raffle!!




The prize? A poster of Windermere, where I used to work!


----------



## mybike (28 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> At times today I cannot decide if I am at a dentist or on the edge of the runaway with a plane increasing the power prior to take off.
> 
> The decorator is here doing the hall, stairs and landing. Lots of plaster needed repairing, filling and sanding. His giant enormouse electric sander can make it seem like the whole house is vibrating.



Are you sure he isn't holding the sander still and moving the house?


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

Grey and cool here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well enough. Spent the morning puttering around generally doing stuff. I have also cooked the fruit for the small batch of marmalade that I shall make this afternoon and listened to a friend pour out his woes. Am now watching a bit of snooker.

It is almost time for luncheon, and the girls are reminding me that they are requiring of their ham.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Was it lentils or split peas that they glued on to a Spitfire to see how many domed rivets they could use before affecting it's performance ?



That's a new one on me, but I'd say split peas on account that a) they are bigger and b) lentils were a bit fancy schmanzy for late 1930s Britain. And besides, you could get them on points...


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Aren't sausages mainly bread with a little bit of meat thrown in as flavouring anyway?



Most of the decent ones use rice flour these days, so they can be gluten free.

The upsides of this is that you get a MUCH higher meat content (about 20%), as you need far less rice flour to "glue" the meat together than you do with breadcrumbs.

Winner, winner...


----------



## Bollo (28 Apr 2022)

My Auntie Jean is paying a royal visit to Ma and Pa Bollo. It’s her first visit since my parents moved close to me so I’d better have a shave before popping over.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2022)

I'm in Milton Keynes.. Again 😔


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

Had a ham & cheese (gruyere) sandwich for luncheon, along with a pear, a banana and two 

The bread is in danger of developing language skills, so it will be sandwiches this evening as well. I know I only paid 12p for it on YS, but I hate throwing food away.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> True, but how many do you see at over 65,000 feet?
> 
> By the way google has me down south, again.
> View attachment 642120



You could've dropped in for a nice mug of English Breakfast...


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> You could've dropped in for a nice mug of English Breakfast...


You'd just gone up the wooden hill, it would have been impolite.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'd just gone up the wooden hill, it would have been impolite.



I would have happily come back downstairs. Would just have had a shorter bath, that's all.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

St Clements marmalade made. 

Now for a  and a biskit.


----------



## pawl (28 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> St Clements marmalade made.
> 
> Now for a  and a biskit.



Hope he enjoys it.


----------



## DCLane (28 Apr 2022)

Son no. 2's car - my old Tepee - has somehow passed it's MOT, needing only the exhaust manifold replaced that we knew had a giant crack in it plus a zip tie. We got the sump replaced at the same time as it has been leaking oil for about four years and he's likely to get complaints from the university's accommodation office. 

13 years old, 163000 miles, one careless old lady previous owner before us (wedged it in a supermarket car park barrier) and still going strong.

He drives much slower and safer than I do so it should be looked after. He's cleaned it inside and out, all four tyres now match and it no longer gets fumes in the cabin or leaves a trail of oil wherever you go.


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> Hope he enjoys it.



He won't. There's no apostrophe!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's a new one on me, but I'd say split peas on account that a) they are bigger and b) lentils were a bit fancy schmanzy for late 1930s Britain. And besides, you could get them on points...



I think it might have been as late as the 40's . It was an attempt to increase top speed . They discovered that gloss paint increased the top speed by 5mph above Matt finish ,which is why I can't understand why some F1 cars have gone matt.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Apr 2022)

I sat on the roof and kicked off the moss.
The gutters were quite blocked ,
which got me quite cross.

Based on Elton John's Your Song .

I've been busy. Mowed the lawn and climbed up onto our roof to clean the gutters and back windows . There was grass growing in a couple of places so I thought I had better sort it out .
I was surprised to find some bird bones up on the roof . I think the Gulls have been taking birds .

I am knackered now . I may be away with the fairies tomorrow .


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think it might have been as late as the 40's . It was an attempt to increase top speed . They discovered that gloss paint increased the top speed by 5mph above Matt finish ,which is why I can't understand why some F1 cars have gone matt.



Certainly from a combat aircraft's point of view, gloss paint is very reflective, which is not so good when it's sunny... 

As for F1, it's really only Red Bull and Ferrari that have gone the matt route I think. Everyone else seems to have a nice shiny car.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> At times today I cannot decide if I am at a dentist or on the edge of the runaway with a plane increasing the power prior to take off.
> 
> The decorator is here doing the hall, stairs and landing. Lots of plaster needed repairing, filling and sanding. *His giant enormouse electric sander can make it seem like the whole house is vibrating. *



They're even less pleasant when you are operating them.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2022)

Granddaughter watching


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

Time also to put the snooker on and settle down to O'Sullivan v Higgins.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Granddaughter watching



What is she watching?


----------



## oldwheels (28 Apr 2022)

Got back earlier then expected as decided to try for a standby place on an earlier ferry and got on no bother. 
This demonstrates one of the problems with the present booking system which was not designed for the avalanche of anti social touroid we now get. The tickets are valid for 28 days and too many are booking for a random date about the time they may want to travel. The system shows fully booked which it is but they do not bother turning up for their booked date so denying a place for somebody who really needs to travel.
I use the lift to the upper deck and got lumbered with a couple with no face covering but the woman coughed constantly. When I glared at her she said "oh it is only a cough not covid". I pointed out the only reason I was on this ferry was because the previous ones had been cancelled due to covid infections in the crew and I was not impressed.
Fast run home apart from an antisocial cyclist who would not use passing places to allow overtaking.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2022)

I have moved on from MK to Wellingborough..


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

Bacon sandwich and a  for me, Felix AGAIL with turkey & liver for Mesdames Poppy & Lexi.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think it might have been as late as the 40's . It was an attempt to increase top speed . They discovered that gloss paint increased the top speed by 5mph above Matt finish ,which is why I can't understand why some F1 cars have gone matt.


Main reason, matt paint is lighter than gloss paint.

There's also a similar effect to the dimples on a golf ball, but on a microscopic level.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I have moved on from MK to Wellingborough..


While I appear to have moved to Dagenham.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What is she watching?



She was watching school of rock hopefully asleep now


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Apr 2022)

Just thinking, when did 'penny for the guy' disappear? Funny how random stuff pops in your head.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Some sort of weather balloon at that height I imagine?


A cheaper alternative to a satellite, and it's been joined today by a second(HBAL581) to the west at a similar height.

Surveillance platforms seem to be one use.


----------



## tyred (28 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think it might have been as late as the 40's . It was an attempt to increase top speed . They discovered that gloss paint increased the top speed by 5mph above Matt finish ,which is why I can't understand why some F1 cars have gone matt.



Perhaps if I polished my Skoda it might actually go a bit faster🤔


----------



## tyred (28 Apr 2022)

Good to see that the council have been busy destroying another of my favourite cycling roads with loose chippings


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I have moved on from MK to Wellingborough..



Did you get permission ?


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> Perhaps if I polished my Skoda it might actually go a bit faster🤔



In that case, I'd better wash all the mud and dust off mine. I *think* it's supposed to be red...


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Did you get permission ?


Did he require permission?

Question, would/could a fully manual camera be construed as an electronic device?


----------



## Reynard (28 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did he require permission?
> 
> Question, would/could a fully manual camera be construed as an electronic device?



If it's got no built-in light meter, then no, it's purely mechanical.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Did you get permission ?



Sorry, I forgot 😔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Sorry, I forgot 😔



You're asking to get sent to Coventry....


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You're asking to get sent to Coventry....



Maybe tomorrow... 👍


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Sorry, I forgot 😔


Does this mean you can't go!


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

Time for a


----------



## Jenkins (29 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Milton Keynes.. Again 😔


Isn't that classified as a cruel & unusual punishment under the Geneva Convention?


----------



## Jenkins (29 Apr 2022)

I may have overdone things today - my back is very painful 

Two hours were spent this morning digging over a border and then a load of weeding around the garden then in the afternoon, rather than take things easy, I went out for a 3 hour/10 mile walk. Unfortunately I didn't realise how cold it was in the wind as I was constantly moving and felt OK, but when I got home I just could not get warm and spend half an hour wrapped up in a sleeping bag!
Then on top of that there was a trip to Ipswich to see Penelope Isles playing at The Smokehouse and another couple of hours standing around.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> If it's got no built-in light meter, then no, it's purely mechanical.



I concur.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

Keeping an eye on an auction on the 'bay for a ladies' Omega DeVille tank watch. Not bidding, but just want to see what it goes for as I have one that's almost identical (mine has a silver dial, this one has a champagne dial). Opening bid was £9.99, it's now sitting at £102 with three days still to go. 

Would it be rude to admit that I paid 50p for mine on a Red Cross jumble sale? 

Jumble sales were good for that sort of thing pre-covid, as were charity shops before they all went posh. On the 'bay, you have to think outside the box somewhat.

Think my best buy bling-wise other than the Omega was an 18 carat white gold bracelet set with blue topaz that cost me £2.99 in a local charity shop. I slunk out feeling rather embarrassed after handing over the readies, but it's their fault that they didn't notice the hallmarks on the clasp...


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

Anyways, time to put the writing away for the evening and toddle off upstairs to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Apr 2022)

Looks like it has rained a bit by the sea overnight.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Looks like it has rained a bit by the sea overnight.



Is the sea a bit wet this morning?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Apr 2022)

Time to get ready for my job.

I have to drive today which I'm not delighted about, and then there's apartment viewing this evening. The Apartment looks okay, so I'm hoping it works out.


----------



## raleighnut (29 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Main reason, matt paint is lighter than gloss paint.
> 
> There's also a similar effect to the dimples on a golf ball, but on a microscopic level.



yep it's called 'boundary effect'


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Sorry, I forgot 😔



Oops good job they didn't spot you then


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is the sea a bit wet this morning?



Always.


----------



## tyred (29 Apr 2022)

Another lovely morning. Time for my walkies


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2022)

First cuppa went down without touching the sides 
Sky is a light grey colour 
For the second night running our nature watch camera is lying face down i wonder what keeps knocking it over ?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Isn't that classified as a cruel & unusual punishment under the Geneva Convention?



In a roundabout kind of way, yes..


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2022)

OK OK, I know.. It's time to get up. 
It's hoovering day and also work today 😔


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I would have happily come back downstairs. Would just have had a shorter bath, that's all.



You have an extendable bath ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> Good to see that the council have been busy destroying another of my favourite cycling roads with loose chippings



It makes me angry!!!! .
If we did a similar thing we would be accused of being wasteful !
All of those councilors should be forced to cycle the same route after it has been done to see what effect it has done . It is like all rough road surfaces. It consumes more energy for what ever uses that road, from vehicles to pedestrians . More energy consumed more CO2!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2022)

Morning.
No sign of the fairies so far !  I am aching a bit though !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2022)

"Are there girl and boy subjects?"

A bit hard for me to say as I went to a boys school. 
I didn't half get a rollicking from my mum for choosing history instead of geography ! I'm glad I did ! I found geography to be absolutely boring . From what I can remember is what countries produced bauxite! Aluminium. History was interesting until it got to the political bit ! 
I found some bits of maths interesting . I liked using log tables and trickynometry! I absolutely hated matrices!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2022)

I can't find my spork!!


----------



## tyred (29 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It makes me angry!!!! .
> If we did a similar thing we would be accused of being wasteful !
> All of those councilors should be forced to cycle the same route after it has been done to see what effect it has done . It is like all rough road surfaces. It consumes more energy for what ever uses that road, from vehicles to pedestrians . More energy consumed more CO2!



The council say it is safer as it provides better traction. Anyone who says it is safer has clearly never been pinged with chippings by a passing car.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> The council say it is safer as it provides better traction. Anyone who says it is safer has clearly never been pinged with chippings by a passing car.



Don't they talk b******s! Like the police saying that road markings will make drivers more wary and careful!


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It makes me angry!!!! .
> If we did a similar thing we would be accused of being wasteful !
> All of those councilors should be forced to cycle the same route after it has been done to see what effect it has done . It is like all rough road surfaces. It consumes more energy for what ever uses that road, from vehicles to pedestrians . More energy consumed more CO2!



Plus it only ever seems to last months before it all starts breaking up again and you end up with bumpy ridges. Hate the stuff. If you ever get the chance to have a spin on a beautiful new, smooth surface before they put them on top, it is absolute bliss.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Apr 2022)

Another nice sunny day but my shopping needs to get sorted, cooked and or frozen. which takes some time. Tomorrow is forecast to be wet but Sunday nice again so the timing for that suits me.
Calmac are in chaos again as so many crew are off with covid. No catering facilities on MV Isle of Mull today which does not bother me nowadays.
In the past we used to have meals on the boat most times we travelled. Once ordered fish and chips and when they did not appear went to enquire. Transpired that when the steward went around asking who wanted the f&c a couple of Americans said "yes please". They had neither ordered or paid for the meal. The system was a bit informal in those days and depended on trust as most travellers were local. We did get our meal a bit late and I do not remember what happened with the offenders.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> No sign of the fairies so far !  I am aching a bit though !


You'd know what a fairy would look like, if you were to see one?


----------



## postman (29 Apr 2022)

Waiting for a bus,going to the health centre,need more hearing aid batteries.Since I last used a bus to improve the timetable of our service it's gone to 30 mins and not 20.Please hit me with that one again,30mins,have I missed something it's a good job I checked online.


----------



## pawl (29 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down without touching the sides
> Sky is a light grey colour
> For the second night running our nature watch camera is lying face down i wonder what keeps knocking it over ?





An Owl taking selfies


----------



## rockyroller (29 Apr 2022)

contractors done w/ downstairs bath & gout foot coming around, thanks to my regular Doc. who I haven't seen in 2 years, upping my steroids. going into the office today!


----------



## rockyroller (29 Apr 2022)

pawl said:


> An Owl taking selfies



huh? what? somebody say owl? heard one the other night but you have to turn your volume up to maximum 

View: https://youtu.be/QyckekkN06c


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2022)

I was finishing off my friend's bike this morning . Gave a test ride . All seemed to be going well untill I felt a slight wobble . It was the front wheel again . I ride back and tightened up the cones again . If it does it again he will need a new wheel .


----------



## oldwheels (29 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was finishing off my friend's bike this morning . Gave a test ride . All seemed to be going well untill I felt a slight wobble . It was the front wheel again . I ride back and tightened up the cones again . If it does it again he will need a new wheel .



Are there not different direction of threads on the axle. If the lock nut not tight then it will undo. In any case the lock nut not tight will give problems as the cones will tighten if the other way round.
I would assume you already know that but I mention it as someone who has forgotten all sorts of things.


----------



## Speicher (29 Apr 2022)

@Reynard has tort me how to take propper fotos.


----------



## mybike (29 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Isn't that classified as a cruel & unusual punishment under the Geneva Convention?



In a roundabout sort of way.

{I see Pete has beaten me to it.}



deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, I was going to do the ''roundabout'' one about Milton Keynes but found it had already been taken.



Didn't let it stop me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Apr 2022)

I have just replenished the cat litter.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

Cool and grey here chez Casa Reynard, although the pollen count is very high. I have taken half an antihistamine tablet.

Did not sleep well (thaaaaaaankyou hot flushes), but I have managed to spend the morning gently puttering about and hauling in a bit of firewood. I shall have a nice quiet afternoon watching the snooker and working on the writing project.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

raleighnut said:


> yep it's called 'boundary effect'



Good god, THAT phrase certainly brings back memories of my undergrad Fluid Mechanics courses...


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> "Are there girl and boy subjects?"
> 
> A bit hard for me to say as I went to a boys school.
> I didn't half get a rollicking from my mum for choosing history instead of geography ! I'm glad I did ! I found geography to be absolutely boring . From what I can remember is what countries produced bauxite! Aluminium. History was interesting until it got to the political bit !
> I found some bits of maths interesting . I liked using log tables and trickynometry! I absolutely hated matrices!



I went to a girls school, and I can categorically say YES.

Not just some of the things that were taught (home ec, textiles) but a lot of things that weren't (anything techy, anything related to wars in History...) plus outside of things like medicine, we weren't actively encouraged to go into sciences and engineering. I stood my guns there, at some personal cost.

Did both history and geography and enjoyed both. Didn't enjoy maths until I went to uni and had some inspiring lecturers - went from failing my maths A-level to being one of the top mathematicians in my year.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Plus it only ever seems to last months before it all starts breaking up again and you end up with bumpy ridges. Hate the stuff. If you ever get the chance to have a spin on a beautiful new, smooth surface before they put them on top, it is absolute bliss.



Story of the roads out here... Although this time they had to bite the bullet and fix them properly, as they were having to re-do the tar-and-chippings every few months, and the holes *still* kept on getting bigger...


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I went to a girls school, and I can categorically say YES.
> 
> Not just some of the things that were taught (home ec, textiles) but a lot of things that weren't (anything techy, anything related to wars in History...) plus outside of things like medicine, we weren't actively encouraged to go into sciences and engineering. I stood my guns there, at some personal cost.
> 
> Did both history and geography and enjoyed both. Didn't enjoy maths until I went to uni and had some inspiring lecturers - went from failing my maths A-level to being one of the top mathematicians in my year.


My boys school encouraged us to do really useful subjects like latin and astronomy. Trout tickling wasn't available until I had left. Unfortunately.


----------



## Threevok (29 Apr 2022)

I just spent £300 at PMT online

(It's not what you think)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2022)

Threevok said:


> I just spent £300 at PMT online
> 
> (It's not what you think)



Of course it's not, you have a monthly subscription for that.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was finishing off my friend's bike this morning . Gave a test ride . All seemed to be going well untill I felt a slight wobble . It was the front wheel again . I ride back and tightened up the cones again . If it does it again he will need a new wheel .



you are a good friend!


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a ham & gruyere sandwich, a pear, a banana and two 

Won one auction on the 'bay, but missed out in another. For the latter, someone was using sniping software, but it had already gone above my maximum bid anyway. It's far less annoying when you lose out by pounds as opposed to pence.

Hey ho, another day, another auction...

Although it does confirm that at least, I do have good taste...


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Of course it's not, you have a monthly subscription for that.



Hey, I thought that was *MY* line...


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> My boys school encouraged us to do really useful subjects like latin and astronomy. Trout tickling wasn't available until I had left. Unfortunately.



At least astronomy is cool...


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard has tort me how to take propper fotos.
> View attachment 642308



Are you sure?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hey, I thought that was *MY* line...



Well, I was going to do the ''roundabout'' one about Milton Keynes but found it had already been taken.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> At least astronomy is cool...



My elder son did an A level in astronomy at school as an external subject. This was not available on the Scottish system hence the English system exam. He got assistance from a local astronomy buff and we bought him a telescope and I made up a stand for it in our garden. The interesting bit for me was fitting up a camera to the telescope and assisting with the photography involved.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The interesting bit for me was fitting up a camera to the telescope and assisting with the photography involved.



Oh yes, definitely... That sort of thing is right on my nerd radar


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, I was going to do the ''roundabout'' one about Milton Keynes but found it had already been taken.



Well, there's always the concrete cows...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Well, there's always the concrete cows...



I couldn't think of a way to milk those.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> My elder son did an A level in astronomy at school as an external subject. This was not available on the Scottish system hence the English system exam. He got assistance from a local astronomy buff and we bought him a telescope and I made up a stand for it in our garden. The interesting bit for me was fitting up a camera to the telescope and assisting with the photography involved.



I made a cut-away papier mache Jupiter using a beach ball for o-level. No phone call from NASA to help with the Voyager mission. Their loss I guess?


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I couldn't think of a way to milk those.



Meh, you're just being cheesy...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Meh, you're just being cheesy...



It's just the whey I roll.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Apr 2022)

I'm on my way to Small Heath. It's been nice knowing you, folks!


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Apr 2022)

The weekend started 25 minutes ago.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

I have chocolate. (Green & Black 70% cocoa solids)


----------



## oldwheels (29 Apr 2022)

Knackered. Got my food shopping sorted and stored as appropriate but not yet reached my clothes bag which will have to wait till tomorrow and any washing can get done then.
Went up to my garden suntrap and sat down for a rest where I fell asleep. I hate sleeping in daytime as I feel terrible for ages after wakening.
Calmac are putting an extra ferry on the Fionnphort to Iona route on Sunday and Monday to cope with expected numbers. It is already like an ant heap when you climb the "Mountain" and look down on a good day. It will be just shuffle along for a few hundred yards and then back to ferry queue most of the weekend. Iona is not big and the last time I went there it was impossible to find solitude and cycle in peace as we used to.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

Cats have been fed. Soon it will be time to feed me.

But first, some more snooker...


----------



## rockyroller (29 Apr 2022)

broke a tooth, split it down the middle, a perfectly healthy tooth, with a clean X-ray recently & never a cavity. I'll need an extraction in about 6 weeks & then an implant, oh boy


----------



## rockyroller (29 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm on my way to Small Heath. It's been nice knowing you, folks!



safe travels


----------



## rockyroller (29 Apr 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> The weekend started 25 minutes ago.



well done. mine starts in 30 minutes


----------



## rockyroller (29 Apr 2022)

Wifey has a date w/ an old boyfriend, to attend a fund raising "gala". she'll be wearing a fun dress I bought her a cpl years ago. of course I'm not jealous


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

Right, that's all the leftovers eaten: steak & kidney, chips and green beans.

Still all very tasty, though.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Apr 2022)

Despite everything yesterday, a couple of hours sitting around when I got home last night and a good night's sleep resuted in my back oddly feeling better than it has done in a while. 

It's been another grey, overcast day with a very cold northerly breeze bringing in a little bit of drizzle just after noon. Even this didn't put off some daytrippers who were huddled up in the seafront gardens in full winter gear determined to enjoy their chippie takeaway. 



Oldhippy said:


> The weekend started 25 minutes ago.


Thursday & Friday were my weekend, so it finishes very shortly and the working week (all 7 days of it) start at 7am on Saturday. On the bright side - it's payday


----------



## mybike (29 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> huh? what? somebody say owl? heard one the other night but you have to turn your volume up to maximum
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/QyckekkN06c



This one has an English accent.


----------



## Ripple (29 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's all the leftovers eaten: steak & kidney, chips and green beans.
> 
> Still all very tasty, though.


Kidney 

Offices at work threw away loads of chairs. Of course we nicked some of them which are like new and brought them into our booth. Eeeh so comfy now!


----------



## mybike (29 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> At least astronomy is cool...



Barely did any science. Had to wait until my apprenticeship for that!


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

Ripple said:


> Kidney



Devilled kidneys on toast... Mmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Barely did any science. Had to wait until my apprenticeship for that!



Did maths, chemistry and physics for A-level. And Polish - the parentals insisted. I couldn't be arsed and almost failed it.

Engineering at uni was much more fun, though!


----------



## mybike (29 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Did maths, chemistry and physics for A-level. And Polish - the parentals insisted. I couldn't be arsed and almost failed it.
> 
> Engineering at uni was much more fun, though!



Much like physics at college. I bought a lot of junk in Lisle Street, just to see how it worked.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Apr 2022)

I went for a 10 mile ride with my friend this evening. Whilst we were at Biddestone I saw 2 Swallows .


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> Much like physics at college. I bought a lot of junk in Lisle Street, just to see how it worked.



That sounds like my kind of fun. 

I remember in my second year of uni (first year of Mech Eng proper) dad blew the engine of his Hillman Superminx quite comprehensively. I had a right ball stripping the thing. I still use one of the bust pistons as a paperweight.


----------



## tyred (29 Apr 2022)

Had a nice 37 miles this evening. I seem to have clocked up decent mileage these past two weeks but it has been pretty leisurely pace. The weather has been amazing recently. 

Just had my now traditional Friday night treat of pie and chips and am sitting relaxing with a bottle of beer and listening to early Bob Dylan


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

Time to stick a match to the heating.


----------



## tyred (29 Apr 2022)

It's been a long day. I'm standing at the bus stop waiting for the bus to the Land Of Nod. 😴


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh yes, definitely... That sort of thing is right on my nerd radar



I built a star following apparatus to keep up with circumpolar stars. Hinge with boards and 1/4 20 allthread did a decent job.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I built a star following apparatus to keep up with circumpolar stars. Hinge with boards and 1/4 20 allthread did a decent job.



I've never really tried any astro-photography. Mainly on account that without an auto release bulb, my DSLRs will only do 30 second exposures...


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> broke a tooth, split it down the middle, a perfectly healthy tooth, with a clean X-ray recently & never a cavity. I'll need an extraction in about 6 weeks & then an implant, oh boy



I'm only 800 miles away or so as the Amtrak goes. I'll pick up a clean pair of pliers and a fifth of Kilbeggan and the 300 to Chicago, then the Lake Shore Limited. May be tomorrow or so, but faster than 6 weeks. Oh, wait a minute, I have to be at the co-op tomorrow, and mass on Sunday. And work. May be six weeks or so before I can get there. GWS.


----------



## Reynard (29 Apr 2022)

Oh, I spent my Easter chocolate money... not on chocolate. But on this:







Seller's photo, not mine. This was the auction I won earlier. I lost out on a lovely if slightly tatty Favre-Leuba, but there's always another day and another auction. I think this will do me very nicely, however. It's rather stylish.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've never really tried any astro-photography. Mainly on account that without an auto release bulb, my DSLRs will only do 30 second exposures...



There's some sort of technique to it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Apr 2022)

https://astrobackyard.com/7-astrophotography-tips/


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> https://astrobackyard.com/7-astrophotography-tips/



I'll have a closer looksy at some point. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2022)

Anyways, hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2022)

Time for a ride
See y'all later enjoy


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2022)

Morning .
It is nice and sunny here .
I've just noticed that the trees that I can see from my window that some are in full leaf whilst others are still bare .

I'm very observant like that !


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2022)

I'm up. Sun's shining. 

Apparently, the kitchen needs 'a good clean'. 😔


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up. Sun's shining.
> 
> Apparently, the kitchen needs 'a good clean'. 😔



Better leave it to someone else. You don't want to make a mess of it !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2022)

Honest!
I didn't know I was watching pornography ! I just thought they were feeling a bit hot !


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Honest!
> I didn't know I was watching pornography ! I just thought they were feeling a bit hot !



And needing a plumber..


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2022)

Isn't it sad that you find that some local events rely on just one person and if that person suddenly dies it all falls apart ! 

My friend had heard a rumour but nothing apart from that . It was the lack of any local model railway shows recently that brought home the effect of his passing ! 

It seems that he also played a major roll in other events .


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2022)

Sat on a gate on the edge of Compton estate land watching hedgerow activity time to head home.

A cuppa is required


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2022)

Cycled into work. Apparently I have a reputation for turning up really early so my not being there until about ten minutes before opening time sent the part time staff into a panic, because "We were worried that something could have happened on the way; after all you come to work on a bicycle..."


----------



## Roseland triker (30 Apr 2022)

Somebody or something killed the village swan and dumpd it in the harbour


----------



## oldwheels (30 Apr 2022)

Slept in this morning as feeling very knackered. 
Washing machine on for the first load then I need to strip the bed and get that done. Housework never ends.
Rain has started with a brisk SW wind which has caused a political event I was supposed to attend being cancelled. We do need a good rainy day tho' as the garden is too dry so not all bad.
Now I seem to be suffering from "recumbent butt" after my trip off which involved some really nice trike runs.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Apr 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Housework never ends.



I just ignore it. It'll still be there tomorrow!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a ride
> See y'all later enjoy



Ended up 55 miles
First cuppa went down well
Off to the auction soon


----------



## Speicher (30 Apr 2022)

After all the plastering and sanding done last week, there is a fine layer of dust on Absolutely Everything.

Yesterday I cleaned the bathroom and the kitchen surfaces. Now it is a sunny day and a Bank Holiday weekend, so the rest can wait until next week. 

I have been emailing the man who fixes puters. The mouse is now working, and Puter Man said it was probably a problem with the earth. If the mouse stops working, should I go to another planet?


----------



## mybike (30 Apr 2022)

Had a change to our route today.








I get the "come on slowcoach" look quite a lot.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2022)

@tyred, you're not by chance in County Donegal?
https://www.irishmirror.ie/news/irish-news/met-eireann-issues-immediate-24-26838314


----------



## tyred (30 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> @tyred, you're not by chance in County Donegal?
> https://www.irishmirror.ie/news/irish-news/met-eireann-issues-immediate-24-26838314



I am. Time to look out the snorkel and flippers for this evening's ride.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2022)

Sunny and still here chez Casa Reynard, although I have yet to discern the level of the outside temperatures.

Slept OK-ish, but still feeling a bit zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZ. All I have done this morning is watch the snooker.  Oh, and the Formula E from Monaco is on at lunchtime - 2pm race start, live on Channel 4.

Missed out on a lovely Seiko automatic on the Bay of E, mainly because I am being sensible and sticking to a budget based on past sales of similar items. It is far too easy to get caught up in a bidding war, and I prefer to keep my powder dry for another day.

But in other news, the seller who gave me a refund previous week because he couldn't find the item I bought has now found it, and is sending it to me FOC.  There are some good people out there. Might reciprocate with a jar of marmalade.

Time for another 

Oh, and I have to take the parental unit for her covid booster this afternoon. Taxi!!!


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I am. Time to look out the snorkel and flippers for this evening's ride.


Odd it's for the one County though. As though it'll remain stationary.
Heatwave expected next week.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Apr 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm only 800 miles away or so as the Amtrak goes. I'll pick up a clean pair of pliers and a fifth of Kilbeggan and the 300 to Chicago, then the Lake Shore Limited. May be tomorrow or so, but faster than 6 weeks. Oh, wait a minute, I have to be at the co-op tomorrow, and mass on Sunday. And work. May be six weeks or so before I can get there. GWS.



hehe thank you. I'm good


----------



## rockyroller (30 Apr 2022)

mybike said:


> This one has an English accent.




oh that's great! yeah it kinda does!


----------



## Jenkins (30 Apr 2022)

I didn't feel bad about coming in to work first thing when it was cold and the skies were grey, but as it now looks to be a lovely sunny day I want to be outside. Anybody want to do the last couple of hours of my shift?


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2022)

Jenkins said:


> . Anybody want to do the last couple of hours of my shift?



And that's a No from me! 😂


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2022)

Half day shift ending in two minutes... I had to be here as "support" so I mostly did admin for the bike workshop...


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Apr 2022)

The church kissing gate surround seems to have been pushed, probably by a horse and needs resetting.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Apr 2022)

Getting wetter now with heavier rain. The gardeners will be pleased tho' and they are having an early Flower Show today in the local hall to make up for the ones in the last couple of years having to be cancelled.
The local cottage hospital is appealing desperately for places for nurses to stay. There are a few wanting to come and they are short staffed but none can come with no accommodation. The holiday homes are making a bomb from touroid so who cares about those who actually live here or want to come to work here doing something useful.😠
There is a large new housing development planned but gloomy forecasters say it will all be snapped up for holiday rentals apart from a few which have to be "affordable" to please the planning authorities.
Do I seem cynical?


----------



## tyred (30 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> Odd it's for the one County though. As though it'll remain stationary.
> Heatwave expected next week.



Met Eireann seem to enjoy issuing weather warnings for every gentle breeze, every drop of rain, every time the temperature drops to - 0.00000001C and every flake of snow.

When I was young we called it weather and just got on with it.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2022)

Sausage rolls,  and Formula E.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Apr 2022)

So glad I got back into the snooker, these semi's are fantastic


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> So glad I got back into the snooker, these semi's are fantastic



And for those of you watching in black & white, the green ball is the one behind the pink...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> So glad I got back into the snooker, these semi's are fantastic



Snooker is competitive?


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> So glad I got back into the snooker, these semi's are fantastic



Yep, they're both total classics. Actually, there've been so many fabby matches this last fortnight.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2022)

Formula E done and dusted. Now full attention back to the snooker.


----------



## tyred (30 Apr 2022)

I used to be an avid snooker viewer but I lost interest and haven't watched in a good few years.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I used to be an avid snooker viewer but I lost interest and haven't watched in a good few years.



I've been hooked on snooker since the days of Kirk Stevens in his white suit - I wasn't even a teenager yet...


----------



## tyred (30 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've been hooked on snooker since the days of Kirk Stevens in his white suit - I wasn't even a teenager yet...



I was an active viewer from c1989 - 2006 and gradually dwindled away after that.

I suppose the main reason had nothing to do with snooker itself but I was very heavy and unfit at that point and a desire to improve my lifestyle meant that I got back into cycling and then fettling old bikes and then didn't really have time to watch snooker any more. A misspent adulthood you might say!


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I was an active viewer from c1989 - 2006 and gradually dwindled away after that.
> 
> I suppose the main reason had nothing to do with snooker itself but I was very heavy and unfit at that point and a desire to improve my lifestyle meant that I got back into cycling and then fettling old bikes and then didn't really have time to watch snooker any more. A misspent adulthood you might say!



To be fair, while I do follow the sport, I don't watch that much outside of the WC, the UK and the Masters. But when those are on, I do tend to, erm, binge watch.


----------



## tyred (30 Apr 2022)

Reynard said:


> To be fair, while I do follow the sport, I don't watch that much outside of the WC, the UK and the Masters. But when those are on, I do tend to, erm, binge watch.



I remember when I used to basically go into shutdown when the WC was on and sit glued to the TV. 

I don't think I could do that any more tbh. Also I don't have a TV again now that I am able to live in my own flat again.


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2022)

Anyways, time to take the parental unit for her booster. Appt is at 5, takes me 10 mins to get there and Madam is already in a tizzy...

*SIGH*


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2022)

Ahhhhh.. I remember 'Pot Black'.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Apr 2022)

I cannot stress how crappie NCN 1 is going through Sittingbourne. I had to resort to OS maps and compass. Signage vandalism, rubbish and mental drivers. Next time I will either get the train straight through or use the A2 to bypass it. Utter sh*te. No offence if any CC's live there, if you do is there a less hazardous way through?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Apr 2022)

tyred said:


> I was an active viewer from c1989 - 2006 and gradually dwindled away after that.
> 
> I suppose the main reason had nothing to do with snooker itself but I was very heavy and unfit at that point and a desire to improve my lifestyle meant that I got back into cycling and then fettling old bikes and then didn't really have time to watch snooker any more. A misspent adulthood you might say!



You've missed a brilliant tournament this year. There has been some exceptional snooker played. I'm hope for a Ronnie / Mark Williams final. I want Ronnie to win it, but Mark would be a deserving winning, he has been unbelievable.


----------



## Hebe (30 Apr 2022)

Hebe Jr is away with school. Mr Hebe and I went out for a pub lunch and one of the cats is fast asleep next to me.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Apr 2022)

In addition to the kissing gate I mentioned earlier there was also a touring cyclist in the churchyard doing stretching exercises - I'd have mentioned it earlier, but I was slightly concerned that people might be over-stimulated by the two pieces of news being delivered together.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Apr 2022)

I played snooker and billiards in the student union but never spent enough time to get any good at it. Never played or indeed watched it since.
Still raining and I have a good crop of potatoes appearing. Trouble is they are not meant to be there and I went over and over that patch to remove every single one I could find to prevent this happening. Too late to do it now so I now get an extra row of tatties. I hope.


----------



## tyred (30 Apr 2022)

I replaced the broken spoke in my Brompton's wheel


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2022)

The Red Kite hovering over our garden sounds a bit like a baby Nazgûl.. 🧙‍♂️


----------



## Hebe (30 Apr 2022)

I wrote to Lidl about their replacing bike parking with parcel lockers. They said they’ll pass it to the team to be looked into and addressed. Meanwhile… and this is not my bike.. I suppose at least there are cameras covering the entrance.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> In addition to the kissing gate I mentioned earlier there was also a touring cyclist in the churchyard doing stretching exercises - I'd have mentioned it earlier, but I was slightly concerned that people might be over-stimulated by the two pieces of news being delivered together.



Your exemplary self control in this matter is appreciated.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2022)

S#it tank has been dipped still room for another couple of weeks at least.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Apr 2022)

I saw a Choo Choo go up this afternoon . It was a Duchess. In LMS maroon with a rake of maroon coaches . It was a bit of compensation for waiting in for a call from a seller which did not happen .


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2022)

Pfeg... That was a bust. Got there and everything was locked up. So either the parental got the date wrong, or she got the venue wrong. And I've lost the will to live... 

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

And there's the small matter of some more snooker.


----------



## Bollo (30 Apr 2022)

I recently got one of those gimmicky percussion massagers to deal with stiff post ride muscles. Top tip for the gentlemen - don’t let it slip out of your hand and fall on your nads.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2022)

Honestly, I was looking at tractors 🚜 

😂


----------



## Hover Fly (30 Apr 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I saw a Choo Choo go up this afternoon . It was a Duchess. In LMS maroon with a rake of maroon coaches . It was a bit of compensation for waiting in for a call from a seller which did not happen .



Last leg of a week long tour of Britain. Passengers quite possibly come to fisticuffs by now.
https://www.railwaytouring.net/the-great-britain-2021


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2022)

Bollo said:


> I recently got one of those gimmicky percussion massagers to deal with stiff post ride muscles. Top tip for the gentlemen - don’t let it slip out of your hand and fall on your nads.



Sorry, but oopsssss... 

My bad, norty Reynard...


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2022)

Had spaghetti with a bacon, mushroom & garlic cream sauce.

The girls had Felix AGAIL


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Apr 2022)

Still recovering from some thermonuclear jerk chicken I made earlier


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2022)

A fresh  would be mighty fine right now.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Apr 2022)

That's the car tax sorted.
And a ticket for Silverstone next weekend
And a ticket for an event in Stowmarket later in May
And 400 coffee filters
And a load of CDs
And a DVD
And a shower head & hose
And a pair of earphones
Restraint will have to be exercised for the rest of the month as there's still another 30 days 'till payday


----------



## Reynard (30 Apr 2022)

I need more tea.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

As the snooker finished early, I spent an amusing evening browsing in the posh corner of the bling listings on the 'bay. I have come to the firm conclusion that there is almost zero overlap between _expensive_ and _good taste_. Owwwww, my eyes!!! 

It's almost a relief* to return to furkling about in the bargain basement. 

* although some of the cheap tat is equally eyewatering...


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Anyways, I've finished my  and so it's time to head off to the Land of Nod via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2022)

PPFDOTM

Edit... NR


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2022)

Right time to give woody a few miles


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Right time to give woody a few miles



It’s a bit damp and dismal here but very mild. I am trying to muster the enthusiasm for a bimble myself.


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sunny and still here chez Casa Reynard, although I have yet to discern the level of the outside temperatures.
> 
> Slept OK-ish, but still feeling a bit zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZ. All I have done this morning is watch the snooker.  Oh, and the Formula E from Monaco is on at lunchtime - 2pm race start, live on Channel 4.
> 
> ...



Yes! You do find some nice people at times.


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s a bit damp and dismal here but very mild. I am trying to muster the enthusiasm for a bimble myself.



Go for it


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2022)

I had ¼ of a watermelon for breakfast 🍉 

<_burp>_


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Half day shift ending in two minutes... I had to be here as "support" so I mostly did admin for the bike workshop...



It's funny how work can be set up to either make people totally bored or encouraged. I've worked in a few places and found one to be fun and another I couldn't wait to leave !
One company made vacuum cleaners. They had a big screen with target and actual production figures . I couldn't give a toss!  
The other company was small and worked with sheet metal to make coffee machines . I liked to do the colouring in ! That was done in marker pen when a batch of components was made .


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Snooker is competitive?



Did you spell that wrong ?
Should begin with re?


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> In addition to the kissing gate I mentioned earlier there was also a touring cyclist in the churchyard doing stretching exercises - I'd have mentioned it earlier, but I was slightly concerned that people might be over-stimulated by the two pieces of news being delivered together.



I almost fainted !


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> Last leg of a week long tour of Britain. Passengers quite possibly come to fisticuffs by now.
> https://www.railwaytouring.net/the-great-britain-2021



We did a similar thing years ago but diesel hauled. I think the train started off at Exeter, we got on at Bristol . The train went through Newport up through Wales and up to Glasgow and on to a place beginning with D. It's where Jackie Stewart is from .  We stayed in a Hotel/ Hospital. The next day we set off by train to Oban and a ferry to Mull where we split in to 2 groups to see different things , some people opted for a whisky distillery. We returned late in the evening to the hotel . The next day there were 2 options , a coach trip down the West coast or a train ride to Stranraer. We opted for the coach trip to Culzean Castle . The next day we returned home past the Lake District. It was Easter and we were all given cream eggs. We got on with most people . There was just a pair who got on our nerves !


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> As the snooker finished early, I spent an amusing evening browsing in the posh corner of the bling listings on the 'bay. I have come to the firm conclusion that there is almost zero overlap between _expensive_ and _good taste_. Owwwww, my eyes!!!
> 
> It's almost a relief* to return to furkling about in the bargain basement.
> 
> * although some of the cheap tat is equally eyewatering...



You haven't been tempted to look at Patek Phillipe then ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I almost fainted !



Should I get the smelling salts?


----------



## Oldhippy (1 May 2022)

Another day out in the countryside on the bike. One of my favourite things.


----------



## tyred (1 May 2022)

Quite cold here this morning and a little damp. 

I'm considering going to a steam rally to play with some big boys toys


----------



## oldwheels (1 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We did a similar thing years ago but diesel hauled. I think the train started off at Exeter, we got on at Bristol . The train went through Newport up through Wales and up to Glasgow and on to a place beginning with D. It's where Jackie Stewart is from .  We stayed in a Hotel/ Hospital. The next day we set off by train to Oban and a ferry to Mull where we split in to 2 groups to see different things , some people opted for a whisky distillery. We returned late in the evening to the hotel . The next day there were 2 options , a coach trip down the West coast or a train ride to Stranraer. We opted for the coach trip to Culzean Castle . The next day we returned home past the Lake District. It was Easter and we were all given cream eggs. We got on with most people . There was just a pair who got on our nerves !



Near Dumbarton where the family had a garage and filling station at Dumbuck on the edge of Milton village. I lived near there for 14 years at Bowling.


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2022)

If I feel like I am becoming too happy . I find that just one episode of Country File will restore that sense of gloom in an instant !

I wonder if the presenters have to undergo training by walking around the streets with a sandwich board proclaiming ,"The End of the World is Nigh!


----------



## oldwheels (1 May 2022)

Sunny morning and getting warm with the sun shining in my front windows. Need to give myself a kick to get out on the trike early before the crowds start to head out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It's funny how work can be set up to either make people totally bored or encouraged. I've worked in a few places and found one to be fun and another I couldn't wait to leave !



Part of my job has been making sure even repetitive or simple jobs can be fulfilling and interesting. I find this one of the most fascinating aspects of work, but it does mean that while my clients are relaxed folding laundry or sorting donated items, I'm having to constantly observe and think on my feet, try stuff, get it wrong, apologise and try again...


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2022)

Nice 26 single speed miles covered
First cuppa went down well


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Go for it



I did  Just 23 miles at a lovely relaxed pace on the hybrid and ended up really enjoying it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I used to be an avid snooker viewer but I lost interest and haven't watched in a good few years.



Maybe try again: the game should be nearly finished by now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2022)

I went and looked at an apartment yesterday. It was in a good location but turned out to be a holiday let, a tiny en-suite with shared kitchen. The sort of thing that would be a fine for an engineer or businessman to use as a base on workdays for a couple of months, but not for three years.

Apart from that, I'm working all day with often quite difficult people, negotiating and working around them. in the evening I don't want to be doing that any more...


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2022)

I wonder if farmers will start up a site called cornhub with all types of sexeh tractors? 🚜


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Part of my job has been making sure even repetitive or simple jobs can be fulfilling and interesting. I find this one of themost fascinating aspects of work, but it does mean that while my clients are relaxed folding laundry or sorting donated items, I'm having to constantly observe and think on my feet, try stuff, get it wrong, apologise and try again...



I sometimes think I'm on my feet when in actual fact I'm laying down !


----------



## Hebe (1 May 2022)

Breakfast in bed 😀


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder if farmers will start up a site called cornhub with all types of sexeh tractors? 🚜



There's already one for escorts - https://www.escortsgroup.com/ Have a scroll through that!


----------



## pawl (1 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I did  Just 23 miles at a lovely relaxed pace on the hybrid and ended up really enjoying it.




Best way to ride. Nice and relaxed That’s my intention on rides Wish I could stick to it 

Did 20 miles yesterday what was meant to be a leisurely ride .My problem is ever time Strava tells me it’s the start of a segment I go for it I blame Strava for having a section on Strava for over seventy fives..I thought what the hell am I doing .In the end sanity took over and had a nice easy potter at 12.5 MPH

Fastest I’ve ridden this year


----------



## tyred (1 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe try again: the game should be nearly finished by now.



It must be Terry Griffith and Cliff Thorburn playing....


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Quite cold here this morning and a little damp.
> 
> I'm considering going to a steam rally to play with some big boys toys



Oooohhh "boys" toys? If @Reynard and I lived nearer, could we join in?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2022)

I'm rather partial to Greggs' vegan sausage rolls. However, if you eat them while driving, the car gets in a terrible mess. I have the vacuum cleaner on recharge to remedy this.


----------



## rockyroller (1 May 2022)

the steroids have had their intended effect on my foot & I will be going back to work, on my feet, today! here's hoping the shoe isn't too uncomfortable & that I don't limp around


----------



## tyred (1 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> Oooohhh "boys" toys? If @Reynard and I lived nearer, could we join in?



Of course


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Mild and grey here chez Casa Reynard, with the occasional bit of sunshine.

Slept really well. Did a load of laundry this morning, and have the makings of a big cauldron of veggie curry on the go. It's the perfect way to use up a stack of tired-looking vegetables.

Am going to chill and watch the snooker. 

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You haven't been tempted to look at Patek Phillipe then ?



I'd like to *actually* be able to tell the time, thank you very much...


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe try again: the game should be nearly finished by now.



Monday evening...


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> Oooohhh "boys" toys? If @Reynard and I lived nearer, could we join in?



Oh yes, that would be fun! 

Now to dust off my thermodynamics textbooks...


----------



## mybike (1 May 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> Last leg of a week long tour of Britain. Passengers quite possibly come to fisticuffs by now.
> https://www.railwaytouring.net/the-great-britain-2021


On a trip to Pickering there was nearly fisticuffs before we left Whitby.


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Of course



I have driven a steam powered tractor. I was on a railway enthusiast's holiday in Eire.


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2022)

Talking of snooker, I stayed up til the very early hours watching the final between Denis Taylor and Steve Davis. I cannot remember when that was, sometime in the ..... ooohh ... forty years ago.


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2022)

Bettie's lemon drizzle cake hit the spot


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon. Two slices of split tin loaf & butter, one with mortadella, one with a very nice cheddar cheese, plus an orange, a banana and two


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> Talking of snooker, I stayed up til the very early hours watching the final between Denis Taylor and Steve Davis. I cannot remember when that was, sometime in the ..... ooohh ... forty years ago.



1985


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Still recovering from some thermonuclear jerk chicken I made earlier



I hope you remembered to put the bog roll in the freezer...


----------



## oldwheels (1 May 2022)

Nice run this morning but traffic getting to uncomfortable level on the way back. Idiots parking in passing places to scan for birds of prey they cannot see starting to cause problems for other drivers.
Lots of people out on bikes tho'. What looked like 3 generations all wearing club jerseys and obviously experienced cyclists in one group. Others looked to be on hired ebikes as they did not seem super confident and all had brand new yellow helmets. Good to see them out early on a Sunday morning as the more there are the better to keep motorists alert.
Internet must be slipping as DIL thinks I should get a super lightweight mobility scooter for trips by ferry for shopping. My initial reaction was horror but on reflection she does have a point and I have looked at some web sites. Not one single pop up advert to entice me has appeared yet.
I would prefer to take my trike over but to get to anywhere I want to go would entail a bit of pavement riding as traffic is manic at the best of times. Since the main bit of pavement I would use of about 100 yards is very near the police station I might be pushing my luck a bit. Another bit is on the main street and full of peds who would complain.
Back to the drawing board or nowadays should that be back to the internet?


----------



## oldwheels (1 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> Oooohhh "boys" toys? If @Reynard and I lived nearer, could we join in?




Got these shots in Lerwick where they have a vintage and steam rally ever second year.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Got these shots in Lerwick where they have a vintage and steam rally ever second year.
> 
> View attachment 642644
> 
> ...



Those are cool. 

Am not a steam buff as such, but there is a functional elegance about the engineering.


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2022)

I've bought an 80's Viking racing bike. It has a Reynolds 531 butted frame and comes equipped with Campagnolo gears , brakes and hubs. I haven't test ridden it yet as the rear wheel has a lot of play in it . The frame is 22inch and is scratched quite a bit .


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2022)

We have been down to see Clevedon Pier. We haven't seen it before . We had a pub meal before going for a stroll along it .
I'm resting now .


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2022)

Things were somewhat fuzzy this morning - I must look more carefully at the % value on the cans when buying unusual beers.

On the way to Ipswich to pick up some items I'd reserved, I wondered why people were sat out in deckchairs or camping chairs along Trimley high road - until the first participants in the Ipswich - Felixstowe classic vehicle run came through in the opposite direction. Not being on any of the popular social meejahs and with the council having removed the two useful public noticeboards in town, I had no knowledge that this was on today.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 May 2022)

I think I just may do the NCN route 17 loop tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

I am listening to West Ham v Arsenal


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2022)

I am now watching the GTs at Brands Hatch on YouTube in the absence of any work to do.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Time for a  and some chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

There's been a Zorba-branded ladies cocktail watch up for grabs on the bay.

Every time I see it, I keep whistling the opening bars to Zorba the Greek...


----------



## tyred (1 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have driven a steam powered tractor. I was on a railway enthusiast's holiday in Eire.





Illaveago said:


> I've bought an 80's Viking racing bike. It has a Reynolds 531 butted frame and comes equipped with Campagnolo gears , brakes and hubs. I haven't test ridden it yet as the rear wheel has a lot of play in it . The frame is 22inch and is scratched quite a bit .



I have one of those on my to-do list. Terrible paintwork. Seems to be what let them down.


----------



## tyred (1 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have driven a steam powered tractor. I was on a railway enthusiast's holiday in Eire.



Here you go. I have many more photos once I sort them out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> There's been a Zorba-branded ladies cocktail watch up for grabs on the bay.
> 
> Every time I see it, I keep whistling the opening bars to Zorba the Greek...



I hope it doesn't keep time like the tune!


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope it doesn't keep time like the tune!


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Whew, that was a potential banana skin negotiated.

2-1 to the Arsenal.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> There's been a Zorba-branded ladies cocktail watch up for grabs on the bay.
> 
> Every time I see it, I keep whistling the opening bars to Zorba the Greek...



And do the dance, too? 💃


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2022)

I wasn't sure whether to make apple or apricot crumble, so I compromised.... 







🍲


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2022)

Just fitted the new Satellite dish for the TV


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Cats have been fed, curry is nearly ready and it's time for some snooker.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> And do the dance, too? 💃



I have two very left feet and all the grace of a beached walrus. That would NOT be a good idea...


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just fitted the new Satellite dish for the TV
> 
> View attachment 642676



Hmmm... I've always wondered what alien TV shows would be like...


----------



## tyred (1 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just fitted the new Satellite dish for the TV
> 
> View attachment 642676



I don't have a TV.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2022)

Watching some snooker but turning over at 8pm for Grace. I will catch up on Gentleman Jack another evening.


----------



## tyred (1 May 2022)

I fell in love with a Consul Classic today. 




I wonder what they've put under the bonnet. 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just fitted the new Satellite dish for the TV
> 
> View attachment 642676



What's the reception like ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm... I've always wondered what alien TV shows would be like...



Mostly sitcoms


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2022)

Time for Grace


----------



## Illaveago (1 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I have one of those on my to-do list. Terrible paintwork. Seems to be what let them down.



I think it is a 70's model going from the style of graphics. It is equipped with all Campag gear. The paintwork is a bit thin ,lacking body . The decals are a bit thin as well . Forks lack a lamp mounting and don't have much rake .


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Veggie curry and naan bread. 

My tummy is happy.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I fell in love with a Consul Classic today.
> View attachment 642697
> 
> I wonder what they've put under the bonnet. 🤔



Very mid-60s Rootes Group, that. 

Dad had a Hillman Superminx estate, and I can see a lot of parts that were interchangeable. Badge engineering par excellence.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Mostly sitcoms



Meh...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Meh...



Yeah but wait till you see the one about quantum entanglement and singularity goes dating.


----------



## tyred (1 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Very mid-60s Rootes Group, that.
> 
> Dad had a Hillman Superminx estate, and I can see a lot of parts that were interchangeable. Badge engineering par excellence.



That's a Ford, the Anglia's big brother, it was made for only about 3 years before being replaced by the Cortina and didn't sell well so is very rare now, not helped by them being scrapped to yield their front disk brakes to people tuning Anglias. 

There was also a coupe version (the original Capri) that was a beautiful piece of mini Americana.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

tyred said:


> That's a Ford, the Anglia's big brother, it was made for only about 3 years before being replaced by the Cortina and didn't sell well so is very rare now, not helped by them being scrapped to yield their front disk brakes to people tuning Anglias.
> 
> There was also a coupe version (the original Capri) that was a beautiful piece of mini Americana.



OK, I stand corrected. 

I guess motor manufacturers were using a lot of the same design elements, which is what had me flummoxed.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Yeah but wait till you see the one about quantum entanglement and singularity goes dating.



*BOOM*


----------



## tyred (1 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> OK, I stand corrected.
> 
> I guess motor manufacturers were using a lot of the same design elements, which is what had me flummoxed.



It's okay. I used to live and breath old Ford's before I developed my love of small French cars so I know a fair bit. 

This is the coupe version, the Consul Classic Capri. It would definitely get space in my ideal garage even if it was just to look at


----------



## Oldhippy (1 May 2022)

tyred said:


> It's okay. I used to live and breath old Ford's before I developed my love of small French cars so I know a fair bit.
> 
> This is the coupe version, the Consul Classic Capri. It would definitely get space in my ideal garage even if it was just to look at
> View attachment 642707



I remember my dad had one of these when I was a kid. Not that tidy mind.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

tyred said:


> It's okay. I used to live and breath old Ford's before I developed my love of small French cars so I know a fair bit.



Ah, well I'm more of a Mini girl myself, you see - the original ones, not the, erm, bloated excrescences that are currently masquerading as Minis.


----------



## tyred (1 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for Grace



Amazing


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What's the reception like ?



Pretty good , just listening to a show on quasar radio.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Yeah but wait till you see the one about quantum entanglement and singularity goes dating.



The Only Way Is Extraterrestrial had its moments.


----------



## tyred (1 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think it is a 70's model going from the style of graphics. It is equipped with all Campag gear. The paintwork is a bit thin ,lacking body . The decals are a bit thin as well . Forks lack a lamp mounting and don't have much rake .



I haven't looked at it recently but my Viking 531 has Shimano 600 from what I recall so is '80s. Mine is white with pink decals. Not sure what the model name is. 

I also have the more basic late' 70s Superstar which also needs a repaint. It does have a lamp bracket. Huret components.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Only Way Is Extraterrestrial had its moments.



Just as long as one of "them" doesn't end up hosting Ready, Steady, Replicator...


----------



## tyred (1 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah, well I'm more of a Mini girl myself, you see - the original ones, not the, erm, bloated excrescences that are currently masquerading as Minis.



I'd like one of the 1960s Minis. I love the minimalistic design and the incredible space efficiency before they started to fill the interior up with luxury gear. 

O also have a soft spot for the Riley Elf. I remember an old neighbour still drove one in the late 1980s and it always stood out from the crowd


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I'd like one of the 1960s Minis. I love the minimalistic design and the incredible space efficiency before they started to fill the interior up with luxury gear.
> 
> O also have a soft spot for the Riley Elf. I remember an old neighbour still drove one in the late 1980s and it always stood out from the crowd



Riley Elf - a Mini in a posh frock. Same engine as the Cooper, but only a single carb.

The original Mini was a design masterpiece. The brief Issigonis was given was to build a car that would take four adults plus luggage packaged into the smallest space. Which is where you get the parcel shelf at the front with just an instrument "pod", the bins next to the rear seats, and the space under the rear seats as well...

The driving position is a bit quirky, but you get used to it.


----------



## tyred (1 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Riley Elf - a Mini in a posh frock. Same engine as the Cooper, but only a single carb.
> 
> The original Mini was a design masterpiece. The brief Issigonis was given was to build a car that would take four adults plus luggage packaged into the smallest space. Which is where you get the parcel shelf at the front with just an instrument "pod", the bins next to the rear seats, and the space under the rear seats as well...
> 
> The driving position is a bit quirky, but you get used to it.



I've always admired the design of the early ones (and I also like the AD016 range). I have to confess that I have never driven a Mini or any of it's spin offs. The only BL products I have ever driven are a Leyland 272 tractor and a split-screen Minor.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep,* they're both total classics. *Actually, there've been so many fabby matches this last fortnight.


They're nothing to do with me!


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I've always admired the design of the early ones (and I also like the AD016 range). I have to confess that I have never driven a Mini or any of it's spin offs. The only BL products I have ever driven are a Leyland 272 tractor and a split-screen Minor.



Whereas the only BL car I've ever driven is my Morris Mini.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for Grace



Enjoyed it again, and another next Sunday.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I'd like one of the 1960s Minis. I love the minimalistic design and the incredible space efficiency before they started to fill the interior up with luxury gear.



My first car was a 1963 Mini 850 in British Racing Green. Even had an 8 track stereo.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> My first car was a 1963 Mini 850 in British Racing Green. Even had an 8 track stereo.



Without going to look it up, I can't recall BRG being on the colour list for Mk1 or Mk2 Minis. There was a green, but it's more along mushy pea lines, and was given the poncy name of Almond Green.


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed it again, and another next Sunday.



My television has gone on the blinketty blink. I can get BBC2, and the HD channels but not ITV for Grace or BBC1 for Gentleman Jack.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> My television has gone on the blinketty blink. I can get BBC2, and the HD channels but not ITV for Grace or BBC1 for Gentleman Jack.



Well, at least you could enjoy the snooker...


----------



## biggs682 (1 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Enjoyed it again, and another next Sunday.



Yes very good


----------



## Speicher (1 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Well, at least you could enjoy the snooker...



Yes, I was, for once. The telephone also went peck uliar. 

The television signal is back now, will have to catch "Grace" on Watch Up.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I wonder if farmers will start up a site called cornhub with all types of sexeh tractors? 🚜


You have
https://farm-stock.co.uk/blogs/news/the-tractor-appreciation-society

amongst others.


----------



## Reynard (1 May 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> My television has gone on the blinketty blink. I can get BBC2, and the HD channels but not ITV for Grace or BBC1 for Gentleman Jack.



Mine does that every now and again. An unplug, wait, and replug usually does the trick. And then a reinstallation of channels. Because Ive tried a reinstallation before the unplug-pluggery bit and and ended up with zero channels installed.


----------



## Jenkins (1 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I fell in love with a Consul Classic today.
> View attachment 642697
> 
> I wonder what they've put under the bonnet. 🤔



The DVLA have it down as 1340cc, but given they also have it down as grey in colour, I'd imagine the owner may have 'forgotten' to inform them of any engine swap as well. It may annoy the purists, but I do like a decently improved or uprated classic car.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The DVLA have it down as 1340cc, but given they also have it down as grey in colour, I'd imagine the owner may have 'forgotten' to inform them of any engine swap as well. It may annoy the purists, but I do like a decently improved or uprated classic car.


Maybe its got Irish registration plates?


----------



## Speicher (2 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Mine does that every now and again. An unplug, wait, and replug usually does the trick. And then a reinstallation of channels. Because Ive tried a reinstallation before the unplug-pluggery bit and and ended up with zero channels installed.



I tried the switch off and switch on again. ITV is now okay, will try the catch up mode tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2022)

Off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (2 May 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2022)

I'm up. It's very early!


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up. It's very early!



Same here so heading out for some bank holiday miles


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2022)

By the looks of it, today's commute will be in bright sunshine and almost no wind.

Must remember apartment viewing this evening...


----------



## Oldhippy (2 May 2022)

Bit grey but warm and still by the sea.


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Here you go. I have many more photos once I sort them out.
> 
> View attachment 642670



Ooh! It's a baby one !


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2022)

Morning.
Talk amongst yourselves whilst I catch up a bit !


----------



## tyred (2 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Maybe its got Irish registration plates?



No, it's on English plates.


----------



## tyred (2 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The DVLA have it down as 1340cc, but given they also have it down as grey in colour, I'd imagine the owner may have 'forgotten' to inform them of any engine swap as well. It may annoy the purists, but I do like a decently improved or uprated classic car.



There is a fairly good chance that car may have been scrapped if someone hadn't decided to customise it so at least it is still on the road. I sometimes think the obsessive purists forget that.

Plus people have modified things to suit their own needs or tastes since the beginning of time.


----------



## Roseland triker (2 May 2022)

Mahoosive 4000 passenger germ infested cruise ship in the harbour.
Not going out today into the village as it will be ridiculous with superspreaders breathing on everything


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> OK, I stand corrected.
> 
> I guess motor manufacturers were using a lot of the same design elements, which is what had me flummoxed.



There was a lot of American style influencing car design at that time , fins on the rear wings was one common theme .


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2022)

tyred said:


> It's okay. I used to live and breath old Ford's before I developed my love of small French cars so I know a fair bit.
> 
> This is the coupe version, the Consul Classic Capri. It would definitely get space in my ideal garage even if it was just to look at
> View attachment 642707



I can remember a mechanic in a garage where I worked had one . That was back in the 70's. They were very rare then .

I think they had some safety issues .


----------



## Jenkins (2 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up. It's very early!


So was I, but for work. One hour and 1 cuppa into the shift now. It's another grey & cool day so I can't see that many daytrippers heading this way which will make the homeward commute much mare relaxed.


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Riley Elf - a Mini in a posh frock. Same engine as the Cooper, but only a single carb.
> 
> The original Mini was a design masterpiece. The brief Issigonis was given was to build a car that would take four adults plus luggage packaged into the smallest space. Which is where you get the parcel shelf at the front with just an instrument "pod", the bins next to the rear seats, and the space under the rear seats as well...
> 
> The driving position is a bit quirky, but you get used to it.



Ah! You altered the seat mountings so that the seat could be set back and lowered the steering column . The best mini to go for was the ones with the opening rear windows so that you could get a through flow of air on hot days . Oh! And fit a 13 inch alloy steering wheel. I still have my Astrali leather steering wheel .


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2022)

Sitting under a big tree watching the birds flit in and out of the hedgerow.


----------



## Illaveago (2 May 2022)

I had 2 Great Tits visiting our patio area yesterday whilst I was washing up ! I couldn't go and get my camera as one perched on a chair about a yard away from me through the window. I think they were looking for a nest site. One of them was looking into my motorbike exhaust pipe !


----------



## Roseland triker (2 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I had 2 Great Tits visiting our patio area yesterday whilst I was washing up ! I couldn't go and get my camera as one perched on a chair about a yard away from me through the window. I think they were looking for a nest site. One of them was looking into my motorbike exhaust pipe !


Our sparrow family has moved in for the summer upstairs.
I have offered them a new place to move into but as yet they have not decided to try out the new dezrez


----------



## oldwheels (2 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for Grace



Before food?


----------



## oldwheels (2 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Whereas the only BL car I've ever driven is my Morris Mini.



After the Mini I got an Austin A60 with a distinctive number plate which was not a thing in those days. Sills were a problem and I learned to arc weld tissue thin metal fixing them. My wife got hit head on with a Ford Cortina which dented it a bit but caused massive damage to the Cortina. { 100% not her fault}.
The insurance agreed to a cash settlement so I got it into our workshop and anchored the front to a massive lathe we had and with block and tackle pulled the front damage out. A new wing cost £25 and a Wolseley bonnet and bumper from a scrappie was 2 bottles of whisky. The distillery painter spray painted the bits required and it was good to go for many more miles and I made a profit from the deal. When I moved to Mull I sold it for £60 which I still regret as I should have kept the number plate 800 DVD. Or was it DVD 800?


----------



## oldwheels (2 May 2022)

A grey start to the day but may brighten up. That is just me and the weather is much the same.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 May 2022)

Just back a 6.6 mile hilly walk. Heard then saw my first Cuckoo of the year. Either they are late or I just haven't been in luck so far as I'm sure I often hear my first one in April.


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2022)

Just back from 43 miles
First cuppa went down well


----------



## Roseland triker (2 May 2022)

Giant cruise ship has just played a " tune" on its horn waking up half of Cornwall,..

Idiots.


----------



## Hebe (2 May 2022)

Grey and drizzly here. Printing off past Maths papers for the girl to revise with. This wouldn't normally happen on a bank holiday, but she's been away with school for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It may annoy the purists, but I do like a decently improved or uprated classic car.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2022)

Back from a 12¾ mile walk.. 4 with the dog, then dropped her back home and carried on the Sywell Aerodrome and round the Res. Back home via Cut Throat Lane. 
I need coffee now!


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2022)

tyred said:


> No, it's on English plates.


Fair enough. Just a thought.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 642762


Yours?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Yours?



No. I'd like one of these:


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> No. I'd like one of these:
> 
> View attachment 642766


Electric with p-assist.
Starting price around the €30,000 mark.

And their new one will do 120mph!
https://newatlas.com/twike-5-pedal-assist-car/58899/


----------



## Speicher (2 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I tried the switch off and switch on again. ITV is now okay, will try the catch up mode tomorrow.



I went into the menu, and did a system reset. All okay now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I went into the menu, and did a system reset. All okay now.



If only that worked on people...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Electric with e-assist.
> Starting price around the €30,000 mark.
> 
> And their new one will do 120mph!
> https://newatlas.com/twike-5-pedal-assist-car/58899/




Apparently the one pictured went for 19,000 € second hand.

This is why I don't already own one...


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Apparently the one pictured went for 19,000ish second hand.
> 
> This is why I don't already own one...


Not because you don't fancy doing close on 60mph.
Think of the bikes you could buy for that €19,000.


----------



## Roseland triker (2 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not because you don't fancy doing close on 60mph.
> Think of the bikes you could buy for that €19,000.


Could get a nice Ice trike for that, change left over and 60mph ok...


----------



## rockyroller (2 May 2022)

OK it's Monday, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Roseland triker (2 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> OK it's Monday, what could possibly go wrong?


You have finally realised you have been dressing up as a drag queen all your life?


----------



## rockyroller (2 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Our sparrow family has moved in for the summer upstairs.
> I have offered them a new place to move into but as yet they have not decided to try out the new dezrez
> 
> View attachment 642745



wow that is really nice! is that a metal roof?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not because you don't fancy doing close on 60mph.
> Think of the bikes you could buy for that €19,000.





Roseland triker said:


> Could get a nice Ice trike for that, change left over and 60mph ok...



True, but I'd still get wet riding to work.

It would also be handy to have a larger commuting radius; many apartments advertised are just a bit too far, or on the other side of a hill. Having an extra seat would be useful on occasion as well.

Of course, the flip side is that it is legally a car with all that entails, plus I can't use cycleways. A three wheeled HPV would probably be better for here.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> OK it's Monday, what could possibly go wrong?



It's a Bank Holiday here in the UK (or is Scotland not on hols!?) so lots of folk are not at work.


----------



## Speicher (2 May 2022)

While drinking my first coffee of the day, I peruse Pinterest.

I think @Reynard will like this scarf.


----------



## oldwheels (2 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's a Bank Holiday here in the UK (or is Scotland not on hols!?) so lots of folk are not at work.



No post uplifts or deliveries today and schools seem to be off so seems to be a holiday. Openreach also seem to be on holiday but since so many have headquarters in England it is hard to tell when we have holidays.

Edit to say the schools are not on holiday here.


----------



## Chief Broom (2 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back a 6.6 mile hilly walk. Heard then saw my first Cuckoo of the year. Either they are late or I just haven't been in luck so far as I'm sure I often hear my first one in April.


Lots of cuckooing here in the Highlands  i like to try and imitate their call and often one will come and investigate


----------



## mybike (2 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Those are cool.
> 
> Am not a steam buff as such, but there is a functional elegance about the engineering.



The difference between caste & lathe cut rotating mechanisms & stamped out, bent metal levers?


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2022)

Warm, still and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, which was nicely satisfying. Have decided not to to to Tesco for the reductions this afternoon. I know it's usually good pickings as I'm likely to be there on my ownsome as far as the regulars are concernes, but the friend I sometimes buy for doesn't want anything, and if I'm honest with myself, there is just too much knocking around that needs using up.

On the upsides, I can curl up in front of the TV with the furry girls and watch the snooker. And then, as I don't need to cook, I will go out for a nice, gentle bicycular bimble at tea time.

Soon it will be time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! You altered the seat mountings so that the seat could be set back and lowered the steering column . The best mini to go for was the ones with the opening rear windows so that you could get a through flow of air on hot days . Oh! And fit a 13 inch alloy steering wheel. I still have my Astrali leather steering wheel .



No, the seat is still on the original mount points. Otherwise I wouldn't be able to see over the dash... 

But as mine is a Mk2, I do have the opening rear windows as well as the sliding ones on the front, and yes, I do have a nice dished alloy steering wheel. Ummm, and minilites.


----------



## Roseland triker (2 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wow that is really nice! is that a metal roof?


Yep galvo tin roof. 
I think I brought it in the rubbish and junk store few years back. Found it under the sink in the cupboard of Doom so put it up.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> While drinking my first coffee of the day, I peruse Pinterest.
> 
> I think @Reynard will like this scarf.
> 
> View attachment 642772



That's really rather cool.  Although I'm not a big wearer of scarves (I prefer a buff), but that would make a lovely gift for a friend who does wear scarves and who, like me, is a former motor racing photographer. 

Maybe I could persuade the parental unit, as she's the knitter / crocheter here chez Casa Reynard. I am not best trusted with knitting needles, crochet hooks or yarn in any quantities...


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2022)

mybike said:


> The difference between caste & lathe cut rotating mechanisms & stamped out, bent metal levers?



More like just the way it all comes together. And the fact that it does a job of work while managing to look good at the same time.


----------



## pawl (2 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just back a 6.6 mile hilly walk. Heard then saw my first Cuckoo of the year. Either they are late or I just haven't been in luck so far as I'm sure I often hear my first one in April.



I can’t remember hearing one last yearSo far this not heard the cuckoo


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2022)

Time for some luncheon.


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2022)

No ride today. The ratchet strap has snapped on my Specialized road shoes and I've got no spare shoes with me in Wales (and I think these are the only road shoes). 

Managed to find spares on-line, just. The shoes are quite old, probably 15 years but were very expensive


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2022)

Second and third cuppa went down well. 
The Highland cattle have been moved


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2022)

Two reports written. 

Thankfully they're (a) not too long, and (b) checked by a couple of other staff members before they're sent to the Job Centre...


----------



## oldwheels (2 May 2022)

pawl said:


> I can’t remember hearing one last yearSo far this not heard the cuckoo



I heard one very faint in the distance last week when I was away but none here so far this year. They are surprisingly big birds and seem to follow me along the road for a while. No idea why. Mebbe protection from the sea eagles.
I heard one on Harris in July once but superstition says you must hear one before the end of May to ensure another year of life. There are a variety of other conditions to be met as well depending on district.


----------



## rockyroller (2 May 2022)

Son starts a new job today. he's nervous. I remember those days. he's young, he'll be fine


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2022)

Lovely luncheon. two slices of toasted split tin loaf, one with mortadella (that's bologna sausage to our correspondents on the other side of the Atlantic), one with some lusciously ripe Gorgonzola, plus an orange, a plum and some blueberries. Oh, and two  of course...

Now for some more snooker.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Son starts a new job today. he's nervous. I remember those days. he's young, he'll be fine



Good luck, LittleRoller 🤞


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2022)

I'm debating if four bar tyres may be a bit too solid for riding on loose gravel chippings.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2022)

Time to change into clothes suitable for cycling and head off for a bimble.

A onesie is not suitable.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 May 2022)

It's nearly dinner time 😀


----------



## Oldhippy (2 May 2022)

I met a Dutch cycle tourist just outside Dover heading for Brighton today. She remarked on our hills and mentioned that even having only five miles racked up from the ferry, the cycle route signage was rubbish. I suggested she register on CC and there was bound to be someone who could be of help.


----------



## tyred (2 May 2022)

I had a nice pleasant day wandering around the gardens at the national park. 

Later I will be going to my first gig since before Covid

I will be going to see Imelda May 🥰


----------



## oldwheels (2 May 2022)

Did eventually get my act together and went out for a trike run early afternoon as it turned out a nice sunny day again. Had to cut it a bit short as I was far too hot and had run out of space to carry surplus clothes. 
The first bit of my regular run is middle/low gear climbing for a long way so get pretty warm. Traffic was pretty light as most would be having lunch and not travelling but only one ill matched pair of cyclists. One I suspect living in Dervaig had met a tourist so cycled over to Tobermory together.
Campsite not busy and I noticed over the weekend only one tent, the rest being campervans, motorhomes or towed caravans.
Given that you have to pay extra for a towing caravan it makes sense to have more single vehicle outfits.
Now I need to go and fight a bank system to transfer money for I hope the final bills of our Aberdeen flat renovation.
Son who is now off back to Taiwan had a visit there while on home leave and took some pics for me and it looks very good.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2022)

I had a very pleasant bimble in the company of Max the MTB. Last time I went out that way the roads were utterly pants, with the surface breaking up in chunks the size of my fist. They've repaired it in the interim - properly this time, not just tar-and-chippings. Will be interesting to see how long it will last.

Have also had a very nice post-ride 

Now for the final session of snooker in this year's World Championship.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2022)

I have just fed the cats. I will wait till the mid-session interval to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2022)

Veggie curry & naan bread. The world is good.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 May 2022)

I've just bought, not one but _two _pairs of trousers.


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just bought, not one but _two _pairs of trousers.


Planing on wearing them at the same time?


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Planing on wearing them at the same time?



Maybe it's cold?


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Maybe it's cold?


Could be, but he's further south than us, so should be warmer.


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2022)

I am in need of a


----------



## DCLane (2 May 2022)

I went to fetch a bottle cage from the bike parts shed.

Pulling it out I snagged a tyre which was on a hook.

That caught one of the shelving units, which fell on me.

As it fell that caught a second shelving unit, which landed on the first.

SWMBO eventually wandered outside to ask if I was OK having heard me shouting.

I'm now dis-entangled but dazed as that first parts shelf landed on the back of my head/neck, compounded by the second unit.



All because son no. 2 lost his bike's (new) bottle cage on the retro ride we did this morning, saying "it fell off somewhere back there"


----------



## Reynard (2 May 2022)

Sounds like something out of a Laurel & Hardy film... I shouldn't laugh, I really shouldn't... 

Hope it's only your ego that's bruised @DCLane  But if that headache persists, get yourself to the quack xxx


----------



## DCLane (2 May 2022)

@Reynard - will do Doc


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Could be, but he's further south than us, so should be warmer.



Britain sometimes benefits from the Gulf Stream


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Britain sometimes benefits from the Gulf Stream


It's why it's warmer here than at the same latitudes over your side.


----------



## tyred (3 May 2022)

I'm home. Concert was amazing but I think I am too old and knackered for a standing concert now as my back and legs ache big time.


----------



## rockyroller (3 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm debating if four bar tyres may be a bit too solid for riding on loose gravel chippings.



what is the tpi?


----------



## rockyroller (3 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just bought, not one but _two _pairs of trousers.



then the new job is working out ;-)


----------



## rockyroller (3 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just fed the cats. I will wait till the mid-session interval to feed me.



what, they go multi-course?


----------



## rockyroller (3 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Later I will be going to my first gig since before Covid



prepare to get sick, hopefully not very!


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> what, they go multi-course?



Nope LOL... The mid-session interval was for the snooker 

Although the girls have biscuits on tap 24/7


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

Anyways, bedtime for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2022)

I'm up too early.. Again! 
This has got to stop.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up too early.. Again!
> This has got to stop.



Perhaps we should start a "reluctant early risers" thread.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Planing on wearing them at the same time?



There's not many entertainment possibilities where you live, are there?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> what is the tpi?



Depends. What's TPI?



rockyroller said:


> then the new job is working out ;-)



I was wearing the seat off the current ones with the commuting...


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2022)

@Andy in Germany TPI = Threads per inch


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2022)

I forgot to mention that I applied some Dubbin to my walking boots yesterday.


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2022)

Time to start the getting up process 
Pale grey skies 
The hedgehog feeding station has moved overnight


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2022)

First cuppa went down well
No premium bonds results till tomorrow


----------



## Illaveago (3 May 2022)

Morning.
Grey here but dry.
We might be gardnin today !


----------



## tyred (3 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> prepare to get sick, hopefully not very!



I had Covid a few weeks ago so should be fine.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2022)

I woke up thirsty but still tired. So I got up, drank a couple of mugs of tea and I think I'm now ready to have another hour's slumber.


----------



## tyred (3 May 2022)

Another nice day here. Time to make some porridge for breakfast.


----------



## Roseland triker (3 May 2022)

3 hours work done in the quiet so time for second breakfast


----------



## oldwheels (3 May 2022)

Grey start and light rain getting heavier is forecast. This seems to be the pattern for the rest of the week. Not always accurate as it sometimes turns out ok.
I notice a post earlier refers to the Gulf Stream. Here we get warmed by an offshoot called the North Atlantic Drift. There are concerns that this may be changing due to global warming and it may fade away and we get frozen. Probably not in my lifetime.


----------



## rockyroller (3 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Depends. What's TPI?
> 
> 
> 
> I was wearing the seat off the current ones with the commuting...



oh "threads per inch" I think. the higher the # the more supple they are

https://bicycle.kendatire.com/en-us/tire-tech/glossary/

https://www.livestrong.com/article/275750-what-is-the-tpi-on-bicycle-tires/


----------



## rockyroller (3 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I had Covid a few weeks ago so should be fine.



good, good! we're having more events here & w/o masks so many ppl are catching all kinds of stuff. w/ our school portrait business, a few photo sessions have been canceled due to covid outbreaks. hard the do a grad group photo if 1/3 of the graduating class is out sick. I'm just getting past a few weeks of cold like symptoms & always tested negative. covid or not, we're spreading all kinds of viruses again


----------



## pawl (3 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Grey start and light rain getting heavier is forecast. This seems to be the pattern for the rest of the week. Not always accurate as it sometimes turns out ok.
> I notice a post earlier refers to the Gulf Stream. Here we get warmed by an offshoot called the North Atlantic Drift. There are concerns that this may be changing due to global warming and it may fade away and we get frozen. Probably not in my lifetime.





My cold hands would suggest it’s already started


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2022)

pawl said:


> My cold hands would suggest it’s already started



I'm getting really chilled sitting here too. No sun to warm the house up. I think I'll need to go for another walk to heat up.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2022)

I'm blood donoring today. 🆎


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oh "threads per inch" I think. the higher the # the more supple they are
> 
> https://bicycle.kendatire.com/en-us/tire-tech/glossary/
> 
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/275750-what-is-the-tpi-on-bicycle-tires/



Interesting. I can't find the data on Schwalbe Tyres. I wonder how relevant it is anyway on the Marathon plus variant, as it's rimmed with plastic.


----------



## mybike (3 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I wasn't sure whether to make apple or apricot crumble, so I compromised....
> 
> View attachment 642675
> 
> ...



I thought you were going to say you made coffee.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2022)

mybike said:


> I thought you were going to say you made coffee.



With Crumble? Very Heston Blumenthal..


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2022)

Second cuppa went down well.
Works phone keeps ringing


----------



## pawl (3 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm getting really chilled sitting here too. No sun to warm the house up. I think I'll need to go for another walk to heat up.



Just been reading about a n elderly lade who is using her bus pass through the day to travel around just to keep warm Apparently this was brought up during an interview on GMB with Boris.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Just been reading about a n elderly lade who is using her bus pass through the day to travel around just to keep warm Apparently this was brought up during an interview on GMB with Boris.



I haven't got that bad yet fortunately, but that is sad.  I applied for mine as soon as I was 60. I'll be 63 on Thursday but still haven't actually used it. Don't know why as we get so little perks these days. I should just jump on the bus into Perth and browse the shops and have a coffee to pass a few hours when I'm at a loose end.


----------



## rockyroller (3 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Interesting. I can't find the data on Schwalbe Tyres. I wonder how relevant it is anyway on the Marathon plus variant, as it's rimmed with plastic.



my experience w/ Swalb Marathon tires (I use the studded winter tires) has been that they are fairly hard tires, not supple. just found this (see below) 67 is a pretty low number

Ad Buy Schwalbe Marathon Plus at Amazon.com
They both use a *67 TPI* casing and the Schwalbe Endurance compound. The biggest difference is that the Plus version of the Marathon has an even thicker puncture layer when compared to the regular Marathon (3 mm). Schwalbe calls this 5 mm thick layer 'SmartGuard.


----------



## rockyroller (3 May 2022)

set an alarm last night to have my antibiotic at 12am but I didn't take it until 1am then texted myself at work so I wouldn't forget then couldn't really get back to sleep & had weird dreams eating pasta & vegetables. hello Tuesday!


----------



## Threevok (3 May 2022)

The knob on my green bullet is faulty 

Arranged a collection and replacement


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

Grey and cool here chez Casa Reynard.

Had a lovely walk with my friend and her two dogs this morning. It's wonderful to just get out and set the world to rights. We started doing this during lockdown, and we've stuck with it - never ceases to amaze me how something so simple can bring so much enjoyment. Neither of us decided on a jacket, but as long as we kept walking briskly, we were just about warm enough.

Ratty has succeeded in eating all of the apricot that was twist-tied to the trap without triggering the thing. This is war! I'm starting to feel like Elmer Fudd. Time to break out the tube of Rolos...  

Anyways, luncheon awaits.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> The knob on my green bullet is faulty
> 
> Arranged a collection and replacement



There is a bit of me that wants to ask but then the rest of me says no.


----------



## Threevok (3 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> There is a bit of me that wants to ask but then the rest of me says no.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 May 2022)

Phew!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2022)

63rd pint of the finest A+ sucked out of my left arm.. 👍


----------



## Threevok (3 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 63rd pint of the finest A+ sucked out of my left arm.. 👍



chateau lapete '63 ?


----------



## Oldhippy (3 May 2022)

Don't most of us only contain 8 pints?


----------



## mybike (3 May 2022)

tyred said:


> That's a Ford, the Anglia's big brother, it was made for only about 3 years before being replaced by the Cortina and didn't sell well so is very rare now, not helped by them being scrapped to yield their front disk brakes to people tuning Anglias.
> 
> There was also a coupe version (the original Capri) that was a beautiful piece of mini Americana.



When I was a youngster, our neighbour bought an Anglia. His wife always called it an angular. It amused me.


----------



## mybike (3 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> The driving position is a bit quirky, but you get used to it.



Depended on how long your legs were!

They were great fun to drive, nearest I've go to since was my wife's Fiesta, although the gearbox was vastly better.


----------



## mybike (3 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Whereas the only BL car I've ever driven is my Morris Mini.



My father had a 1300 automatic, that wasn't bad. I went from the mini to a dolly sprint, totally different way of driving.


----------



## mybike (3 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Without going to look it up, I can't recall BRG being on the colour list for Mk1 or Mk2 Minis. There was a green, but it's more along mushy pea lines, and was given the poncy name of Almond Green.



It wasn't in the list of Lambretta colours either, but my J125 was that.


----------



## mybike (3 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! You altered the seat mountings so that the seat could be set back and lowered the steering column . The best mini to go for was the ones with the opening rear windows so that you could get a through flow of air on hot days . Oh! And fit a 13 inch alloy steering wheel. I still have my Astrali leather steering wheel .



My mini estate had opening rear windows but the metal tabs you pulled to open the windows would come off before the windows slid.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of split tin loaf, one with mortadella, the other with gorgonzola, plus an orange, a plum, the last of the blueberries and two


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

mybike said:


> Depended on how long your legs were!
> 
> They were great fun to drive, nearest I've go to since was my wife's Fiesta, although the gearbox was vastly better.



Well, I'm 4ft 11 with a 27 inch inside leg - at my height, the offset between the steering wheel and the seat is much more noticeable than for someone sitting further away... 

But they handle like a go-kart and go exactly where you point them - in terms of handling, they're still right up there. I didn't think the 'box was too bad, but then as mine is a Cooper, I've the pleasure of a fully syncho gearbox. If you want a really crummy gearbox, you won't have to look much further than a Citroen Dyane 6...


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

mybike said:


> It wasn't in the list of Lambretta colours either, but my J125 was that.



I do know that some colour combos were available on special order, but I don't have the right references to hand.


----------



## mybike (3 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> If only that worked on people...



Do you have someone in mind?


----------



## mybike (3 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am not best trusted with knitting needles, crochet hooks or yarn in any quantities...



I hear you cut knitting needles up for axles in models?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2022)

mybike said:


> Do you have someone in mind?



Me, primarily; there's a few tics I wouldn't mind getting rid of.


----------



## tyred (3 May 2022)

mybike said:


> When I was a youngster, our neighbour bought an Anglia. His wife always called it an angular. It amused me.



The Anglia had a wonderful design feature that meant you don't have to waste time clearing snow off the back window on a winter's morning


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

mybike said:


> I hear you cut knitting needles up for axles in models?



Yep. 

Although the parental unit has several KILOS of knitting needles knocking around, so I don't think she'll notice a few having been, euhm, repurposed...


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2022)

My old Mini had those slidy rear windows with a hard cloth type of runners that swelled up and jammed the glass. 
As the windows wouldn't/couldn't move, I grew mustard & cress seeds in the runners as a kind of window box.


----------



## oldwheels (3 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Just been reading about a n elderly lade who is using her bus pass through the day to travel around just to keep warm Apparently this was brought up during an interview on GMB with Boris.



Getting a bit near the bone but Boris J also claims to have invented the bus pass.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 May 2022)

Bluebells again today


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Getting a bit near the bone but Boris J also claims to have invented the bus pass.



Introduced, not invented, I believe.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

I am being washed sandpapered by Madam Lexi.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Don't most of us only contain 8 pints?



I thought I was feeling a bit drained.... 😔


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2022)

The delivery robots that the CO-OP use have alarms fitted.
I discovered this as I was taking the dog for a walk and a gang of hoodie wearing, dope smoking kids were trying to ride it and get inside.


----------



## oldwheels (3 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Introduced, not invented, I believe.



Either way apparently not quite true.


----------



## mybike (3 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> With Crumble? Very Heston Blumenthal..



I couldn't see the whole image on my laptop.


----------



## oldwheels (3 May 2022)

It did not rain today but pretty cold.
Went to visit my wildlife pal and got a tour of his garden and some rhubarb to take home. An unusual variety apparently with a distinctive taste. Not cooked any yet to test this claim.
His speciality is onions and he regularly wins prizes and is very surprised if he does not get first in the local flower show. Judges can be a bit eccentric at times with their decisions. My father was judge after he retired from active work as he had been a professional gardener but not I hasten to add eccentric.
When he exhibited my job was to keep an eye on his entries to make sure they were entered in the proper class and not "accidentally" pushed into another class by someone with an inferior entry.
The gardening world is cut throat competitive.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

Another rat trap box made. Now have two traps inside the house, set and baited with Rolos.

I have a  and a chocolate chip suggestive.


----------



## rockyroller (3 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Bluebells again today



rejoice!


----------



## rockyroller (3 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> The delivery robots that the CO-OP use have alarms fitted.
> I discovered this as I was taking the dog for a walk and a gang of hoodie wearing, dope smoking kids were trying to ride it and get inside.



I wonder if the R&D team included these possibilities in their designing


----------



## rockyroller (3 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am being washed sandpapered by Madam Lexi.



almost like shark teeth, eh?


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> almost like shark teeth, eh?
> View attachment 642998



Yeah... I mean it's a purrfect piece of design (grooming fur, licking meat from bones) but owwwwwwww! 

Lexi's tongue is also much rougher than Poppy's, so it obviously varies between individuals.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I wonder if the R&D team included these possibilities in their designing



Well, the didn't get in and the alarm was quite loud. Shame that 6" spikes and 240v couldn't be part of the deterrent!


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## simongt (3 May 2022)

Interesting that two of our cats; siblings, occasionally feel it necessary to 'wash' my hair, but fortunately, not at the same time - !  An unusual sensation.


----------



## pawl (3 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I haven't got that bad yet fortunately, but that is sad.  I applied for mine as soon as I was 60. I'll be 63 on Thursday but still haven't actually used it. Don't know why as we get so little perks these days. I should just jump on the bus into Perth and browse the shops and have a coffee to pass a few hours when I'm at a loose end.






I have never had one I’ve often been asked why.The bus that runs through our village only goes to Leicester.Hinckley which is approximately 9 miles away there is no direct service This would mean either walking a mile and half to the A47main road or catching a bus to Leicester Forest East to return via the rout back on the A47 If you haven’t got a car The new Fosse Park shopping Blaby a large village with good shops is difficult to get to without having first to go into Leicester We shopped regularly in Hinckley 
but stopped during Covid Now we shop on line for groceries and only drive when necessary.
We have to travel as the village only has a small Co Op It is an Area earmarked for more residential residential development No new surgery shops identified or extension to the local school which is under pressure 
Early birthday greetings


----------



## tyred (3 May 2022)

I'm a large pot of vegetable soup and have some nice wheaten bread sitting ready


----------



## DCLane (3 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm a large pot of vegetable soup and have some nice wheaten bread sitting ready



I've heard of the "I'm a little teapot ..." song, but never "I'm a large pot of vegetable soup ..". How's it go?


----------



## postman (3 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> I went to fetch a bottle cage from the bike parts shed.
> 
> Pulling it out I snagged a tyre which was on a hook.
> 
> ...


Why have I got a picture of Kenny Everett and his handyman Reg sketch.


----------



## postman (3 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I forgot to mention that I applied some Dubbin to my walking boots yesterday.


Now steady on this is supposed to be a mundane news thread,dubbin boots is an all action thread.


----------



## rockyroller (3 May 2022)

simongt said:


> Interesting that two of our cats; siblings, occasionally feel it necessary to 'wash' my hair, but fortunately, not at the same time - !  An unusual sensation.



just don't repay the favor. at some point, in my childhood, I licked a cat's head, to see what all the fuss was about & got a mouthful of fur! yuk! dumb kids ...


----------



## oldwheels (3 May 2022)

Thinking of flower shows reminded me of the time I entered a medium size vegetable marrow which was a perfect shape but had a long split about an inch wide. I carefully filled the split with Pollyfilla and with watercolour painted the bit to match the rest of the marrow. Result first prize.


----------



## postman (3 May 2022)

We are back from a visit to Ikea,we took our daughter who wanted to spend a few quid.We had meatballs chips and gravy not forgetting the wonderful loganberry sauce,and a slice of cheesecake Now despite it being advertised as Ikea Leeds I seem to remember in Royal Mail we had it as apart of Batley WF17.


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2022)

We are participating in no mow may but ran out of time on Saturday to do it , so just given the rear lawn a quick trim

Responded to a faceache market place advert earlier and yet again a no responder


----------



## tyred (3 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've heard of the "I'm a little teapot ..." song," but never "I'm a large pot of vegetable soup ..". How's it go?



The best I can do is the "Ol' cook pot"


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Depends. What's TPI?
> 
> I was wearing the seat off the current ones with the commuting...


TPI = Teeth Per Inch, as used on most saw blades.

I got close on 10,000 miles, around 16,000 kilometres, per pair. What were you getting?


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

The last of the butternut squash & chickpea curry tonight, but with rice rather than naan. Will use the leftover rice to make egg fried rice later in the week.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

simongt said:


> Interesting that two of our cats; siblings, occasionally feel it necessary to 'wash' my hair, but fortunately, not at the same time - !  An unusual sensation.



Lexi sometimes grooms my hair, but then remembers why she hates doing it. I have long hair and it gets tangled on her tongue...


----------



## DCLane (3 May 2022)

tyred said:


> The best I can do is the "Ol' cook pot"




I'd have thought you could try this, given where you live 



Oh, and I'm over in Belfast this weekend for the Irish Junior track nationals.


----------



## Jenkins (3 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm home. Concert was amazing but I think I am too old and knackered for a standing concert now as my back and legs ache big time.


You need to toughen your back & legs up by going to a few more gigs. It works for me at 57 with 15 already done this year, 15 more lined up plus whatever gets announced over the next few months.


----------



## Jenkins (3 May 2022)

I was chatting with the Hawk man this afternoon and have realised that cycling isn't as expensive as some hobbies. He was walking his female Harris Hawk round the building as I was leaving the bike shed and stopped to ask a few questions about my Planet X as he's a bit of a cyclist too. It turns out that the one he was with today cost over £3000 a couple of years ago, but what a beauty - perched quietly on his arm, but always on the lookout for a target if she was to be let go.


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

Was Madam Harris on pigeon-catching duties?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm home. Concert was amazing but I think I am too old and knackered for a standing concert now as my back and legs ache big time.



Not old and knackered - you've spent months recovering from a serious ankle injury and for most of that time you've been keeping weight bearing to the minimum. The tiredness and stiffness you feel now is only an indication of how much you have been sparing the healing bones. Your body will have forgotten about standing up for extended periods so you're now literally finding your feet.

This, presented as though it were fact, is only my opinion. That doesn't automatically make it wrong, though.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 May 2022)

I hope Ernie visits tomorrow..


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

I have chocolate seashell thingies.


----------



## Jenkins (3 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Was Madam Harris on pigeon-catching duties?


If she'd been allowed to be let loose, then pigeon, gull, whaetever couldn't fly fast enough would have been hawk fodder. Unfortunately he's only been allowed to walk the bird round the building as a scare tactic to try to get rid of the gulls as everything else (electronic bird scarer, strips of foil tied to the rails, naff looking kite scarer) has failed and there's over a dozen nests on one part of the roof alone and the gulls are a protected species.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 May 2022)

Anyhow, the ONS wrote to me to tell me that I not only have Covid antibodies but they're at a ''higher level.'' This would be reassuring if they knew what it meant for Omicron but they don't - my superior and perfectly formed antibodies are only Delta defeating. In other words, totally useless information.


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I hope Ernie visits tomorrow..


You out of milk?


----------



## Reynard (3 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> If she'd been allowed to be let loose, then pigeon, gull, whaetever couldn't fly fast enough would have been hawk fodder. Unfortunately he's only been allowed to walk the bird round the building as a scare tactic to try to get rid of the gulls as everything else (electronic bird scarer, strips of foil tied to the rails, naff looking kite scarer) has failed and there's over a dozen nests on one part of the roof alone and the gulls are a protected species.



Never mind the, erm, how shall I put it... poopage...


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Right 'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> TPI = Teeth Per Inch, as used on most saw blades.
> 
> I got close on 10,000 miles, around 16,000 kilometres, per pair. What were you getting?



In the context of tyres or damaged trousers? The mind boggles...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2022)

Off to work. Visiting another second hand bike shop with the boss this afternoon. 

I'm going with loads of questions about day to day procedures and he's talking about a partnership with them which could be really interesting....


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I hope Ernie visits tomorrow..



I will be checking soon


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2022)

May the Fourth be with you... 







☺️


----------



## tyred (4 May 2022)

A bit of drizzle this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2022)

He visited! £25 x 2 👍


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> He visited! £25 x 2 👍



He didn't visit us


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2022)

First cuppa going down well
Meant to have a bit of light rain later so will see


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2022)

Morning .
Grey again here! Perhaps the clouds need a sprinkling of Grecian 2000?


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Grey again here! Perhaps the clouds need a sprinkling of Grecian 2000?



You must be old to remember that


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> almost like shark teeth, eh?
> View attachment 642998



It's no wonder the kittens complain when they get washed !


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2022)

Georgie was a naughty boy last night so we locked him in . He was playing with a Slow worm.


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2022)

Oh! I've put our garden waste bin out !


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2022)

It's ♻ Bin day here today.


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2022)

We have spots of moisture on the patio


----------



## tyred (4 May 2022)

Morning walk done and dusted. I guaranteed that it didn't rain by taking my umbrella! 

Quick shower and then I have some kippers for breakfast as a change from porridge


----------



## dave r (4 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Morning walk done and dusted. I guaranteed that it didn't rain by taking my umbrella!
> 
> Quick shower and then I have some kippers for breakfast as a change from porridge




I haven't had kippers for years.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I haven't had kippers for years.



Me neither.. Last time I did, I was sick for several days!


----------



## oldwheels (4 May 2022)

Grey drizzly morning with a light wind. The gardens need the rain but surely we have had enough for now.
Need to go to a drop in centre later to get my 4th anti covid jab.
Otherwise a stay at home day with a fire on. The fuel for the stove has gone up in price by about 15% since my last delivery.
Ernie has only coughed up £25 this month. Need to do better next time to catch up.


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2022)

We just had a shock! The garage where I bought my Jag from sent us a text saying that it's MOT was overdue! 

I thought . How come the garage where I got it done hadn't rang me up ? . I found my last year's diary and went through the pages and found that it was done in June !  

I don't like warnings like that !


----------



## Roseland triker (4 May 2022)

My French doors are in transit...


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2022)

Ernie has given me £25.


----------



## postman (4 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> Ernie has given me £25.


Ernie must have the longest milk round in Great Britain.


----------



## postman (4 May 2022)

I am sat here looking at our new front window,it's a thing of beauty,the old one was put in in 1983it does look smart.


----------



## Roseland triker (4 May 2022)

postman said:


> I am sat here looking at our new front window,it's a thing of beauty,the old one was put in in 1983it does look smart.


Give it a lick


----------



## postman (4 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Give it a lick


What a lick of paint,no need it's plastic.😁.


----------



## Roseland triker (4 May 2022)

postman said:


> What a lick of paint,no need it's plastic.😁.


Then you should definitely lick it.


----------



## rockyroller (4 May 2022)

old Reggie is always full of beans in the morning. I had a plan & captured a pic of him on a tree, before he bolted away down the hill


----------



## rockyroller (4 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> My French doors are in transit...



hope they aren't coming from China


----------



## rockyroller (4 May 2022)

Nantucket Island voted to allow topless beaches :-)


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> In the context of tyres or damaged trousers? The mind boggles...


I never bought damaged trousers. I bought new, and wore them out/damaged them myself.

The same goes with tyres.


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Nantucket Island voted to allow topless beaches :-)


You'll be going this weekend, no top?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2022)

tyred said:


> The Anglia had a wonderful design feature that meant you don't have to waste time clearing snow off the back window on a winter's morning



The Mercury Monterey had a vertical rear window that lowered electrically.


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2022)

Today is the last day of painting. He was elsewhere last Friday, and off on Monday. The house smells strongly of new paint. It is making me feel woooooozzey headed. Dust is continuing to accumulate.


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2022)

Second cuppa went down well as did the hot squash drink and penguin bar .


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2022)

In other news, there is a pair of Peregrine Falcons who nested not far from here. The female had laid some eggs, but the nest got washed away because it was in a flattish rain gully on a building.

Will they be able to build a second nest this year, and raise some chicks?


----------



## tyred (4 May 2022)

I think it is time to put my phone on the charger.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Cool and occasionally drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, and have spent the morning writing. Well, doing some pen-and-paper planning, and putting the finishing touches to the "potted biography" of a new character that is about to join the cast in the part of the story that's set in the late 1980s. He's a car salesman called Jake and drives a white 2.8 Capri.

I also put a new starter doodad in the strip light in the kitchen.

No takers for the Rolos yet, but it takes a couple of days for ratty to go into the trap after I've made changes.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 May 2022)

I bought new disc pads for my bike in my lunch break.


----------



## tyred (4 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> Today is the last day of painting. He was elsewhere last Friday, and off on Monday. The house smells strongly of new paint. It is making me feel woooooozzey headed. Dust is continuing to accumulate.



I hate the smell of paint. A lot of paints seem to give me sinus trouble.


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I hate the smell of paint. A lot of paints seem to give me sinus trouble.



Yes, same here, so I am taking a "one a day" decongestant to pre-empt any problems.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2022)

2½ miles walked with the 🐶. Back just as it started to rain..


----------



## simongt (4 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> got a mouthful of fur! yuk!


Minds me of the Peanuts cartoon when Lucy kissed Snoopy's head and reacted by saying ' Yak - ! Your'e all furry - !'
Snoopy 'replied' 'Well, what does she expect, feathers - ?'


----------



## simongt (4 May 2022)

Cut the grass this a.m, finished weeding a patch of the garden, had some dinner - and then it rained. 
Good timing - !


----------



## Roseland triker (4 May 2022)

My back doors are here for fitting.


----------



## postman (4 May 2022)

tyred said:


> A bit of drizzle this morning.


Lemon cake by any chance.


----------



## rockyroller (4 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll be going this weekend, no top?



I wish. we're doing a week on Martha's Vineyard in June, so maybe an excursion to the other island, at that time. but like I was telling Wifey this morning, why spend all that money for some b**bs when we have perfectly fine b**bs right here at home


----------



## rockyroller (4 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> My back doors are here for fitting.



are they French?


----------



## simongt (4 May 2022)

postman said:


> Lemon cake by any chance.


Interesting that I like lemonade, especially the 'proper' stuff, but I can't abide any confection with lemon on / in it - !


----------



## rockyroller (4 May 2022)

so the tooth the dentist patched up on Friday split again ... off I go!


----------



## postman (4 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> so the tooth the dentist patched up on Friday split again ... off I go!


Many many years ago,I had toothache,I was asked why don't we save it have it crowned.How much £300.I told them that was more than I earned in a week,we had it pulled out.


----------



## postman (4 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> so the tooth the dentist patched up on Friday split again ... off I go!


Many many years ago,I had toothache,I was asked why don't we save it have it crowned.How much £300.I told them that was more than I earned in a week,we had it pulled out.


----------



## postman (4 May 2022)

What has just happened four posts the tooth fairy is angry.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Good luncheon of two slices of split tin loaf with butter, one then topped with mortadella, one with extra mature cheddar, plus an orange, a pear and two


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

It still can't seem to decide whether it wants to rain or not.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> It still can't seem to decide whether it wants to rain or not.



It's not sure whether it's cloudy or sunny, nor warm or cool here. Decidedly indecisive. 

Meanwhile, I saw my first wasp of the year yesterday. I haven't been missing them.


----------



## tyred (4 May 2022)

My phone is fully charged now


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not sure whether it's cloudy or sunny, nor warm or cool here. Decidedly indecisive.



That's as good a description as any.

Some of the planters outside want watering, but I know that as soon as I do, then


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2022)

i'm listening to a bit of John Fogerty with Timothy B Scmitt*and Bruce Springsteen


View: https://youtu.be/TRlC_IAR6QI

From 'The Eagles'


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

It's gone awfully dark on the horizon...


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Yup, t'is


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2022)

It hammered it down an hour ago. I think that's what you're getting now, @Reynard ☔


----------



## Threevok (4 May 2022)

Lovely and sunny here. Nearly time to go home


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Think I might want to call Mr Noah to see about a boat...


----------



## oldwheels (4 May 2022)

postman said:


> Many many years ago,I had toothache,I was asked why don't we save it have it crowned.How much £300.I told them that was more than I earned in a week,we had it pulled out.



I have four crowns and cannot remember any of them costing that much. Up to about £30 for one I think was the most expensive.


----------



## oldwheels (4 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not sure whether it's cloudy or sunny, nor warm or cool here. Decidedly indecisive.
> 
> Meanwhile, I saw my first wasp of the year yesterday. I haven't been missing them.



I have a plywood end to protect some outdoor shelving at my shed door and wasps seem to use it as a base for collecting building material in sunny weather. I often sit beside it and they never bother me.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

I think it *was* your rain wot I got @PeteXXX 

It's stopped raining now.

And there's a Noddy watch for sale on the 'bay if anyone's interested...


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Anyways, a  would be mighty fine right now.


----------



## oldwheels (4 May 2022)

Drizzle cleared up by lunch time and it is now dry outside.
Been and got my 4th covid jab. Completely painless and in and then out again in about 5 minutes as the place was very quiet.
I could do with something to improve memory tho'.
A new bit of kitchen worktop had to be fitted so I went to get my jigsaw and could not find it anywhere. Borrowed my son's one but before I got round to using it I had occasion to be in my shed and there was my own one where it is always kept between jobs.


----------



## pawl (4 May 2022)

Five years ago t bought a new Renault Catur The Sat Nav has always been a bit of a problem when looking for individual addresses.Thinking about it i thought the maps could need an update I checked some local streets on the new estates that didn’t exist two years ago andsure enough the Sat Nav wasn’t able to recognise them Started an update and maps are nine years out of date

As I bought the car from new the maps were four years out of date when I bought itTo update would cost £60 .Decided not to bother as I am waiting for delivery of a new car. I prefer Google maps as it usually gives usually a choice of three routs based on time or distance.
As the new car when it eventually arrives it has Apple Play which I understand will allow me to use Google maps on the In car Navigation system


----------



## rockyroller (4 May 2022)

postman said:


> Many many years ago,I had toothache,I was asked why don't we save it have it crowned.How much £300.I told them that was more than I earned in a week,we had it pulled out.



I had 1 pulled & we left it blank because it was the last molar on top in back. my 1st implant in 2016? was on the other side & somewhat in the middle of a row. broke it on an olive pit Wifey left in my salad. thank you Honey! also a perfectly healthy tooth w/ no history of fillings

today was #5's turn. same perfect history. I think when I had a year of orthodontics prior to some new front crowns, it may have been aligned just right to be cracked like a nut!

regardless, 1/2 came out today, the rest comes out in June, then we'll do an implant & I'll 2 bionic teeth. watch out ice cubes!

goodbye dear friend. you have served me well. we've been thu a lot together. I'm sorry if I let you down in anyway. I'll take care of your better half, until it meets you with the tooth fairy, soon


----------



## pawl (4 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Drizzle cleared up by lunch time and it is now dry outside.
> Been and got my 4th covid jab. Completely painless and in and then out again in about 5 minutes as the place was very quiet.
> I could do with something to improve memory tho'.
> A new bit of kitchen worktop had to be fitted so I went to get my jigsaw and could not find it anywhere. Borrowed my son's one but before I got round to using it I had occasion to be in my shed and there was my own one where it is always kept between jobs.




I just had mega senior moment.I asked mrs p if we had anyone planned for tomorrow She gave me a funny look She said we’re going to Stoke On Trent


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2022)

pawl said:


> I just had mega senior moment.I asked mrs p if we had anyone planned for tomorrow She gave me a funny look She said *we’re going to Stoke On Trent*



That may be you memory trying to protect you from unnecessary alarm and despondency.


----------



## Kempstonian (4 May 2022)

One for the cat lovers...


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I think it *was* your rain wot I got @PeteXXX
> 
> It's stopped raining now.
> 
> And there's a Noddy watch for sale on the 'bay if anyone's interested...



I have a Wallace and Gromit watch.


----------



## pawl (4 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That may be you memory trying to protect you from unnecessary alarm and despondency.



No way A walk along the canal to the old Joules brewery which has been turned into a canal side cafe for a coffee If the weather is ok sit outside watching the narrow boats cruising by Then into Stone for lunch at Witherspoons for lunch.

Who could forget that.Me apparently.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Cats have been fed, supper is ready for the poppity-ping and I'm sitting down to watch Arsenal v Spurs in the WSL.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2022)

pawl said:


> No way A walk along the canal to the old Joules brewery which has been turned into a canal side cafe for a coffee If the weather is ok sit outside watching the narrow boats cruising by Then into Stone for lunch at Witherspoons for lunch.
> 
> Who could forget that.Me apparently.



I used to be fascinated whenever we travelled through Stoke when I was a child. My dad didn't like Motorways so we'd drive on a dual carriageway which gave a view of derelict and half ruined factories and pottery kilns with grass growing out of them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2022)

It's sufficiently a warm here that I can wear a shirt indoors without a long sleeved T-shirt underneath.

Still need a top, but hey, small steps...


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> One for the cat lovers...




That's astonishing... 

A lot of work and a lot of patience and one hell of a lot of skill.

For some reason, I'm reminded of Hopless...


----------



## pawl (4 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I used to be fascinated whenever we travelled through Stoke when I was a child. My dad didn't like Motorways so we'd drive on a dual carriageway which gave a view of derelict and half ruined factories and pottery kilns with grass growing out of them.





It hasn’t changed a lot .Some areas are still quite run down

One thing going for Stoke is it’s a city that is surrounded by lovely countryside which is easily accessible 😊😊


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's astonishing...
> 
> A lot of work and a lot of patience and one hell of a lot of skill.
> 
> For some reason, I'm reminded of Hopless...



On the other hand it doesn't go beserk and scratch you to pieces if you try and move it when it doesn't want to be moved.


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's astonishing...
> 
> A lot of work and a lot of patience and one hell of a lot of skill.
> 
> For some reason, I'm reminded of Hopless...



I am frequently reminded of Hopless. I have two of the lovely items she made. One is a basket made from fabric which is on a table next to me at the moment (in the lounge) containing small items relating to knitting and sewing, like a crochet hook, small ruler etc.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am frequently reminded of Hopless. I have two of the lovely items she made. One is a basket made from fabric which is on a table next to me at the moment (in the lounge) containing small items relating to knitting and sewing, like a crochet hook, small ruler etc.



I have a lovely stuffed cat that she gave me as a gift (it was one she made) and mum has the felted Christmas Crib that I ordered. A lovely lady and much missed.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> On the other hand it doesn't go beserk and scratch you to pieces if you try and move it when it doesn't want to be moved.



Hmmm, perhaps LOL


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have a lovely stuffed cat that she gave me as a gift (it was one she made) and mum has the felted Christmas Crib that I ordered. A lovely lady and much missed.



I also have an Owl keyring from somewhere on her travels in the far East.


----------



## tyred (4 May 2022)

Unscheduled deflation and even more unscheduled pump failure five miles into my ride meant an aborted ride and a very slow ride home again on a badly under-inflated tyre but it was the best I could do. Thank you so much Mr. Hedge-Cutter

Now time to have some soup before shopping for a new pump.


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2022)

Another busy day work wise 
Another no answer to a faceache listing


----------



## Hebe (4 May 2022)

very full week. Looking forward to two days in the darkroom.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Unscheduled deflation and even more unscheduled pump failure five miles into my ride meant an aborted ride and a very slow ride home again on a badly under-inflated tyre but it was the best I could do. Thank you so much Mr. Hedge-Cutter
> 
> Now time to have some soup before shopping for a new pump.



Topeak Pocket Rocket


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Bitsas supper here tonight... Ham & mushroom pasta and roasted butternut squash with garlic.


----------



## Roseland triker (4 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> are they French?


Nah your confused with getting your back doors smashed in Paris style.
Perhaps you should be more careful what you search online.


----------



## rockyroller (4 May 2022)

I've had a nap. got a cup of coffee. must rally for work tonight


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Arsenal have just gone 2-0 up against the Spuds.


----------



## Illaveago (4 May 2022)

I have been working outside for most of today fixing up bikes. I started off with my friend's bike first but had to stop when I couldn't get the rear sprockets off . I then turned to my new acquisition. My Viking.
I had to sort out the play in the rear wheel bearings . I removed one cone and it looked perfect with no signs of wear . The other side wasn't as good ! There was a deep groove on one side. I tried to see if I had any similar cones in my tool box but found that the pitch of the threads matched but they were different diameter axles . 
I wondered if I could reduce the roughness with a file . Not very well !  I then tried some 600 grit wet and dry . It worked !  I got most of the groove out , just a few small pits . It should last my cycling especially when I keep swapping my bikes .
This afternoon I rushed to get the Viking rideable . I borrowed a chain off another bike and set off for a test ride . It feels very light! The one thing I discovered was not to turn the steering with a foot forward !  It has a short wheelbase and your toes and front wheel overlap. There are a few things which need sorting but it is a very nice ride . I did about 5 miles and had fun .


----------



## Roseland triker (4 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Arsenal have just gone 2-0 up against the Spuds.


Arse and spuds up them describes football in many many ways


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Arse and spuds up them describes football in many many ways



I'll agree with the latter, but not with the former... 

Would sir like to choose a foil, epee or sabre in order to duel it out?


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Waheyyyyyyy! 3-0! COYG!


----------



## Oldhippy (4 May 2022)

People kicking a ball about for a bit getting paid obscene wages holds no interest. I always wondered if people were as passionate about life, community and the important things in society eould the eorld be in s better state?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'll agree with the latter, but not with the former...
> 
> *Would sir like to choose a foil, epee or sabre in order to duel it out?*



The honour of non footballers is at stake: @Roseland triker: Sirrah, I hereby volunteer to be your second.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> People kicking a ball about for a bit getting paid obscene wages holds no interest. I always wondered if people were as passionate about life, community and the important things in society eould the eorld be in s better state?



Not in women's football, there isn't... The game's only been fully pro for three seasons.

Arsenal are heavily involved in local community projects, btw.


----------



## Jenkins (4 May 2022)

Another grey & cool day in Suffolk. At least it only rained twice today - the first was while I was on the way to work and the second was while I was on the way home.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Another grey & cool day in Suffolk. At least it only rained twice today - the first was while I was on the way to work and the second was while I was on the way home.



Hope you didn't get too wet...


----------



## Jenkins (4 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hope you didn't get too wet...


Fully prepared (just like the boy scout I never was) with waterproofs and cap for the ride and a spare pair of socks in the locker at work.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

Watching the World Seniors snooker.


----------



## Jenkins (4 May 2022)

£25 from Ernie this month which should cover 2/3rds of the cost of the gig tickets I will be sorting out on Friday. Just the cost of the hotels to find this month and then the cheapie rail tickets when they are released in Septemberish.


----------



## tyred (4 May 2022)

Thespacebarisabitsticky on my laptopkeyboardandseems toneedavery determined press. IsupposeI should reallystrip itandclean it.


----------



## tyred (4 May 2022)

Anyway, time for an early night with a good book me thinks.


----------



## Reynard (4 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Thespacebarisabitsticky on my laptopkeyboardandseems toneedavery determined press. IsupposeI should reallystrip itandclean it.



Hold it upside down and shake the biscuit crumbs out, maybe?


----------



## classic33 (4 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's sufficiently a warm here that I can wear a shirt indoors without a long sleeved T-shirt underneath.
> 
> Still need a top, but hey, small steps...


How long do the small steps last you, milage wise?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Thespacebarisabitsticky on my laptopkeyboardandseems toneedavery determined press. IsupposeI should reallystrip itandclean it.



Idgive it akick.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 May 2022)

Anyhow, my drunk ride back from the pub just included an emergency stop when a laughing woman suddenly ran away from her partner into my path. Sometimes understanding that you don't understand other people is all you can understand.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 May 2022)

Choccies, red wine and a few tunes on ... hope I get tired soon.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2022)

A bakewell tart, a  and a purry furry.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2022)

Right,  drunk, tart eaten, furry migrated to the bed. Time to cross the room and join her.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Roseland triker (5 May 2022)

Lovely quiet morning out.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2022)

Oh some sun ☀️
Well that took its time
Bin is kerbside


----------



## tyred (5 May 2022)

'Tis a little damp out.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
I wonder how many of our runner beans are still intact after spending a night outside


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2022)

No elections here today


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2022)

None here either..
I'm out for a longish walk, today, and I'll be putting my tent up in the garden to make sure it's not been eaten by moths since I last erected it! 🦋


----------



## Roseland triker (5 May 2022)

Wouldn't vote even if we did have elections.
Never have never will. Idiots.


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2022)

Morning .
Ooh! It's clouded over again !


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2022)

Call that football! I've seen less fighting in a wrestling match from the clips they showed of the match in some European city!


----------



## Roseland triker (5 May 2022)

Football is for benders and robbers


----------



## Oldhippy (5 May 2022)

A lovely morning by the sea.


----------



## pawl (5 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> No elections here today





Same here


----------



## oldwheels (5 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Football is for benders and robbers



Should mebbe qualify that to say Professional Football which is a business not a sport. Amateur is a different game. Almost said ball game but thought better of it.


----------



## oldwheels (5 May 2022)

Damp and windy.
Not a good day for elections as wet weather traditionally favours the right wing as they turn out to vote regularly but many left of centre do not bother in bad weather. Interesting to see how the turnout goes this time as feelings are running a bit high in general which may influence waverers.
My right shoulder is a bit stiff after yesterday's injection to match my left one which is painful with arthritis.


----------



## Roseland triker (5 May 2022)

Don't vote silly they just want to profile you and it won't change the outcome as that's already decided.


----------



## Illaveago (5 May 2022)

My mileage for this year so far is down compared with last year's although the different number of bikes ridden is quite high . 
220 miles on 6 bikes. It would have been a bit tiring if it was the other way round.


----------



## oldwheels (5 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Don't vote silly they just want to profile you and it won't change the outcome as that's already decided.



My feeling is that you should vote as the danger is when too many do not vote that the wrong people get into power.
Being a bit of a political nerd and activist when I was younger I would say that anyway.
Incidentally I wonder how many realise that the vote while ostensibly secret can be traced to a specific person. Not easy but still possible. There was a bit of a stooshie locally when a well known politician apparently knew the number of postal votes cast in our constituency before polling day. Never came to anything so it must have got hushed up somehow.


----------



## Roseland triker (5 May 2022)

It's all a load of bull.

We don't live in a democracy.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Sun's still shining


----------



## cookiemonster (5 May 2022)

What a bloody day!

1) My school's being shut down as there's a major building fault that could cause the building to collapse. So, I have to find a new school by August.

2) Someone threw themselves off one of the 40 floor tower blocks that surround our school here in Tin Shui Wai. When the body hit the roof of one of the garages, it sounded like a car crash. It was a helluva bang. Not a nice sight with the person's inside hanging out.  Police later found out that it's the relative of one of our schoolkids. 

3) I have a swimming pool in my bathroom. Plumber's here to fix it.

Time for a very large -


View: https://media.giphy.com/media/E3L5goMMSoAAo/giphy.gif


At least the bike ride was nice.


----------



## cookiemonster (5 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> It's all a load of bull.
> 
> We don't live in a democracy.



Better than what we have. Be grateful for what you have.


----------



## rockyroller (5 May 2022)

my bike is ready at the shop!


----------



## mybike (5 May 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> The Mercury Monterey had a vertical rear window that lowered electrically.
> 
> View attachment 643093



Not really suitable for UK weather.


----------



## Threevok (5 May 2022)

Just had an email from Toolstation titled _"Rake me up! Before you Grow Grow!"_

I'm never buying from them ever again


----------



## mybike (5 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I think it *was* your rain wot I got @PeteXXX
> 
> It's stopped raining now.
> 
> And there's a Noddy watch for sale on the 'bay if anyone's interested...



Found an old watch of mine while going through boxes. So I thought I's look it up on the web https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265250883223?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDXT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Apparently it's a classic & rare. I never really got on with it, so I might sell it.


----------



## mybike (5 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I used to be fascinated whenever we travelled through Stoke when I was a child. My dad didn't like Motorways so we'd drive on a dual carriageway which gave a view of derelict and half ruined factories and pottery kilns with grass growing out of them.



Hasn't changed much.


----------



## mybike (5 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> I wonder how many of our runner beans are still intact after spending a night outside



Temperature here didn't drop below mid 40F.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> Just had an email from Toolstation titled _"Rake me up! Before you Grow Grow!"_
> 
> I'm never buying from them ever again



I do that, too 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2022)

Back from a 6 mile walk, ready for a sit on the patio, cheese on toast & a black coffee ☕


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2022)

With a sneaky walk up Clifford Hill Iron Age Fort..


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 643241
> 
> 
> With a sneaky walk up Clifford Hill Iron Age Fort..



Did you see Clifford ?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Did you see Clifford ?



He was on his way down! 👇


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2022)

Warm, still and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept reasonably well, but feel bleurgh. No takers for the Rolos. Have spent the morning writing.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## tyred (5 May 2022)

It appears that the pigeons are having a party on the roof of the porch.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of split tin loaf & butter, one with the last of the mortadella, one with gorgonzola, plus a pear, a plum and two


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2022)

And just as I sat down to luncheon, Madam Lexi presented me with a large rat.

It's her 8th (official) Gotcha Day today. I fostered her for a couple of months prior to that and decided that she would stay.  I love my crazy little blue & white pain the in the arse to bits.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2022)

I've had a serious talk to Bonnie about digging up or eating the bedding and container plants that I've sorted this afternoon. I've warned her that she's up for an ar5e-kicking if she touches them!

She looked at me in an understanding kind of way, I think, then she ran off with one of my gardening gloves...


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2022)

Done a bit of prep for some awkward mortaring that has to be done, filling gaps with gravel and rubble. Then I can use a fairly runny cement and simply pour it in. A bit like a drizzle glaze on a cake...

Had a smashing time breaking up some old bricks and breeze blocks with a sledgehammer.

Now it's time for a


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2022)

Here we go


----------



## DCLane (5 May 2022)

Last class done until September this morning. That's been followed up with messages dealing with a major source of stress since February, with a proposal to temporarily sort it (I've pulled the trigger on dealing with a problem individual).

Then I've been packing for this weekend's Irish Junior track national championships in Belfast. We've a 5am start tomorrow to catch a ferry at Cairnryan, then some sorting out once we're there for Saturday's racing, followed by visits to the in-laws on Sunday.


----------



## rockyroller (5 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> And just as I sat down to luncheon, Madam Lexi presented me with a large rat.
> 
> It's her 8th (official) Gotcha Day today. I fostered her for a couple of months prior to that and decided that she would stay.  I love my crazy little blue & white pain the in the arse to bits.



wow, great! did she carry it or drag it?


----------



## rockyroller (5 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've had a serious talk to Bonnie about digging up or eating the bedding and container plants that I've sorted this afternoon. I've warned her that she's up for an ar5e-kicking if she touches them!
> 
> She looked at me in an understanding kind of way, I think, then she ran off with one of my gardening gloves...



well, that wasn't in the new agreement!


----------



## rockyroller (5 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> Just had an email from Toolstation titled _"Rake me up! Before you Grow Grow!"_
> 
> I'm never buying from them ever again



had a girlfriend in the '80s who really liked WHAM! & that song in particular. she did those simple dance moves, as well. really cheered her up. happy girl = happy life, right?

View: https://youtu.be/pIgZ7gMze7A


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wow, great! did she carry it or drag it?



Carried it. Just about.

Clever girl.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 May 2022)

I've walked further than I've cycled today. 
6.08 miles 🚶 
5.85 miles 🚲


----------



## oldwheels (5 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Done a bit of prep for some awkward mortaring that has to be done, filling gaps with gravel and rubble. Then I can use a fairly runny cement and simply pour it in. A bit like a drizzle glaze on a cake...
> 
> Had a smashing time breaking up some old bricks and breeze blocks with a sledgehammer.
> 
> Now it's time for a



A farm I worked on had very rocky fields and one seasonal job we had involved going round a field due to be ploughed with a tractor and trailer with large hammers and crowbars. We dug out large rocks and split them by hammering before removal. There is an art to rock splitting by hammer and it was a very satisfying task.


----------



## oldwheels (5 May 2022)

Deadheaded the daffodils in the rain and hope I have avoided any ticks in that area.
Pharmacy visit where they did not have my meds as still unpacking boxes and I may get them tomorrow. Nuisance tourists without face coverings which are recommended in the pharmacy arguing with the girl behind the counter as they think we are a shower of hicks up here and will give out prescription medication without a doctor's say so.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> A lovely morning by the sea.



A lovely afternoon by the sea for me. The obligatory haddock and chips and a kipper for my breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## tyred (5 May 2022)

27 miles on my evening ride. Overcast but it remained dry and no punctures to report this time. Now time for some soup.


----------



## Kempstonian (5 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Carried it. Just about.
> 
> Clever girl.



A REALLY clever cat would have ridden it home and *then *killed it!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> A REALLY clever cat would have ridden it home and *then *killed it!



A rat run would seem to be the quickest way.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2022)

Cheese & tomato omelette for supper, along with bread & butter and a


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A farm I worked on had very rocky fields and one seasonal job we had involved going round a field due to be ploughed with a tractor and trailer with large hammers and crowbars. We dug out large rocks and split them by hammering before removal. There is an art to rock splitting by hammer and it was a very satisfying task.



In the same way that splitting logs is.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> A REALLY clever cat would have ridden it home and *then *killed it!



She bagged it in the hallway. Ergo I must hunt for another access hole.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 May 2022)

I just had a shower and a shave.

Now waiting for my hair to dry so I don't have that "Sonic the Hedgehog" look when I get up tomorrow...


----------



## Jenkins (5 May 2022)

Roll on 2pm on Friday. I can then take my overworked brain out of gear and enjoy 1 day of rest, 1 day of motor racing and 2 evenings of loud music.


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2022)

I have just ordered 12kg of cat biscuits and 25kg (35 litres) of cat litter.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just ordered 12kg of cat biscuits and 25kg (35 litres) of cat litter.



That is a lot of cat biscuits!


----------



## Reynard (5 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That is a lot of cat biscuits!



That's about 6 months' worth.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2022)

Right, time to put the writing away and head off up the Wooden Hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> My feeling is that you should vote as the danger is when too many do not vote that the wrong people get into power.
> Being a bit of a political nerd and activist when I was younger I would say that anyway.
> Incidentally I wonder how many realise that the vote while ostensibly secret can be traced to a specific person. Not easy but still possible. There was a bit of a stooshie locally when a well known politician apparently knew the number of postal votes cast in our constituency before polling day. Never came to anything so it must have got hushed up somehow.


He can't have known the number of postal votes cast before polling day. A list of postal voters is available to all candidates, whether all use them, let alone before polling day can't be known. They are counted at the same time as the votes cast in the polling stations, not before. They can also be accepted in polling stations on the day.

So whilst the total number of postal votes issued can be known, the number can't, as they are counted once only.


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2022)

Another nice looking start to the day
Thank goodness it's Friday
Time to go and make a brew


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2022)

First cuppa going down well
Sat on our patio watching 6 pigeons waiting for breakfast to arrive whilst a Robin keeps coming back and forwards and flies off each time with something between his beaks that i presume is been taking to a nearby nest


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2022)

Morning.
It is slightly sunny here with quite a lot of milky cloud about .
There is a ride planned for this evening . I don't think I will take my new/old Viking as I haven't sorted the issues out yet .


----------



## Roseland triker (6 May 2022)

Two tons of gravel to go round my garden path today....
Warming up with coffee..


----------



## Bollo (6 May 2022)

Built 3/5ths of an IKEA wardrobe for my mum yesterday and woke up this morning with a big blister on one finger and an aching shoulder.

If it’s not a muscle involved in cycling then the chances are it’s going to ache if I do something with it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2022)

Morning all! I'm just about to run a bath.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2022)

It's bed changing, hoovering, shopping & petrol (all done) day, today. 
I also need to top up the bird feeders, too.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2022)

Bollo said:


> Built 3/5ths of an IKEA wardrobe for my mum yesterday and woke up this morning with a big blister on one finger and an aching shoulder.
> 
> If it’s not a muscle involved in cycling then the chances are it’s going to ache if I do something with it.



I feel your pain.. Did you use that poxy little Allen key, or get the socket set out?


----------



## postman (6 May 2022)

Mrs P is going out for lunch,so I might just fall in to my local cafe,after leaving the chemists with my monthly dose of drugs and potions.Why not.


----------



## Jenkins (6 May 2022)

So far the plan on keeping my head down not getting involved in anything complicated has worked. Time for a second cuppa and a gaze out of the window at the sunshine.


----------



## Bollo (6 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I feel your pain.. Did you use that poxy little Allen key, or get the socket set out?



This is quite robust by IKEA standards, so not a hex bolt in sight, which is unfortunate as I treated myself to some proper bondhus hex keys a month or two ago.

I had an electric screwdriver and plenty of other gear, but I think it was all the twisting and turning in a limited space that did it as much as the lifting and shifting. Cycling isn’t good for flexibility for sure.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2022)

Bollo said:


> Built 3/5ths of an IKEA wardrobe for my mum yesterday and woke up this morning with a big blister on one finger and an aching shoulder.
> 
> If it’s not a muscle involved in cycling then the chances are it’s going to ache if I do something with it.



I've decided I'll never touch any IKEA furniture again without access to a cordless drill.

Oops, I just saw your post which only appeared after I'd sent it.


----------



## Roseland triker (6 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've decided I'll never touch any IKEA furniture again without access to a cordless drill.


That stuff burns quite well tho


----------



## oldwheels (6 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> He can't have known the number of postal votes cast before polling day. A list of postal voters is available to all candidates, whether all use them, let alone before polling day can't be known. They are counted at the same time as the votes cast in the polling stations, not before. They can also be accepted in polling stations on the day.
> 
> So whilst the total number of postal votes issued can be known, the number can't, as they are counted once only.



My understanding is that they are sorted but not counted before the official count. This is supposed to be done under strict conditions and no outside person is supposed to know the volume for each candidate. I do not imagine the numbers handed in at polling stations would make much difference to the overall total.
It will be on record somewhere that somebody did make an estimate at least and mentioned this in public. This person is now in HOL. You should not assume "he".


----------



## oldwheels (6 May 2022)

Another grey morning but tomorrow looks good for one day only before back to the rain showers.
Got some marrowfat peas on the boil which will turn eventually into some kind of dip. The last one I did had too much garlic so must keep that in mind.
Now I wait for a GP call to discuss one of my numerous problems. This time hopefully minor but these things have an unfortunate tendency to escalate.


----------



## tyred (6 May 2022)

Dull, wet and grey here. I needed my umbrella on my walk earlier. 

Still, last day of imprisonment work this week


----------



## Threevok (6 May 2022)

First commute on a bike in over a month. Still puffing away at my desk 30 mins later


----------



## Oldhippy (6 May 2022)

It's not far from being the weekend and I am going to see how far along NCN route 2 I can get tomorrow.


----------



## Roseland triker (6 May 2022)

I'd be surprised if you get as far as st awful


----------



## cookiemonster (6 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> It's standard for everything to be photographed and shared online!.



Congratulations! You've earned a place on my ignore list. Not bad for someone who joined just 3 months ago.


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2022)

Second cuppa and toast went down well


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2022)

There's a conflagration of robots nearby!


----------



## Roseland triker (6 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Congratulations! You've earned a place on my ignore list. Not bad for someone who joined just 3 months ago.


Thanks.

Do I get a prize?


----------



## DCLane (6 May 2022)

Arrived at Cairnryan only to find I brought both son no. 2's passports, mistaking my British for his 

I'm travelling on my British Cycling race licence as 'photo ID'. Again  .


----------



## postman (6 May 2022)

Ok which one of you has my sunshine 🌞.Weather forecast was for sunshine hotter than Ibiza,oh no it isn't,it's windy grey and dull.I am still winding up interest to go out.


----------



## rockyroller (6 May 2022)

snuck in a night ride on the MTB after getting it from the shop & swapping on the summer tires. shudda brought better lights
or shudda gone out an hour earlier


----------



## rockyroller (6 May 2022)

postman said:


> Ok which one of you has my sunshine 🌞.Weather forecast was for sunshine hotter than Ibiza,oh no it isn't,it's windy grey and dull.I am still winding up interest to go out.



cue Katrina & the Waves?

View: https://youtu.be/iPUmE-tne5U


----------



## rockyroller (6 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just had a shower and a shave.
> 
> Now waiting for my hair to dry so I don't have that "Sonic the Hedgehog" look when I get up tomorrow...



bad hair is better than no hair. at least that's what I keep telling myself


----------



## rockyroller (6 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> First commute on a bike in over a month. Still puffing away at my desk 30 mins later



jealous! you're light years ahead of me! I'll bet it sure felt great to ride tho, eh?


----------



## rockyroller (6 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 643328
> 
> 
> There's a conflagration of robots nearby!



oh man those look like targets to me. not that *I* would target them. but vandals would have a field day with those!


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oh man those look like targets to me. not that *I* would target them. but vandals would have a field day with those!



Yes.. See one of my posts from a few days ago re hooligans sitting on them etc!


----------



## Jenkins (6 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 643328
> 
> 
> There's a conflagration of robots nearby!



They're parked up better than the hire scooters in Cambridge


----------



## Threevok (6 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> jealous! you're light years ahead of me! I'll bet it sure felt great to ride tho, eh?



Indeed it did, although I span out quite a lot at 34/14. 

Luckily, postie has just delivered a 36


----------



## Threevok (6 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes.. See one of my posts from a few days ago re hooligans sitting on them etc!



Around here, they would probably use them as transport to get from the pub

Sounds like a joke, but I know at least 5 people who order a kebab to be delivered from the takeaway next to the club, and then jump in the delivery car to get home. This just seems like one step further


----------



## KnittyNorah (6 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 643328
> 
> 
> There's a conflagration of robots nearby!



That's a nicely-hazardous obstruction on the pavement for anyone using a mobility aid, or who is vision-impaired ...


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2022)

Warm and breezy here chez Casa Reynard, and mostly sunny. There is a lot of high-level cloud.

Slept well, but if anyone finds my get-up-and-go, can they please return it.

This morning I have done some writing, given the crystal on my Gradus watch a new lease of life by cleaning it with toothpaste and been troubleshooting the storage heater in the dining room. I've eliminated the fuse in the socket last night, so it's either the thermostat or the element. I'm hoping I can just reset the thermostat. Need to get the front off to do that, but the case screws are fastened tighter than a tight thing, resulting in some barked knuckles. Will spray them with some GT85 and leave till tomorrow.

Errand running this afternoon. Need to go to the agricultural place to find out what's happening with the parts for my mower, and need to take the parental to the quack so she can sort out a few things that I can't do on her behalf.

Anyways, almost time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2022)

Lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of a wholemeal roll filled with cream cheese and home-cured salmon, plus a pear, half an avocado and the obligatory two


----------



## postman (6 May 2022)

I went out for my medications,plus a combined bacon and sausage sarnie with a side order of chips and a latte.A lovely lunch.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2022)

Hydrangea cuttings have been repotted. They were taken from a cutting that I took from my dad's one over 30 years ago. 
My sister has one I grew, as do my two nephews. 
Once one of this batch settles down, I'll give the best plant to my daughter.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2022)

I have discovered where ratty has made a new hole. There is a loose brick where the extension butts onto the main part of the house, and he / she has managed to chew around the brick and the woodwork and create a 2 inch diameter gap.

Will have to chisel a piece of brick to size and jam that in the hole, and then mortar over it. A trip to Screwfix will be required.

As frustrating as it is, not to mention the damage they leave in their wake, you can't deny they're smart and tenacious little buggers. And fantastic problem-solvers.

I do believe one giant species has been trained to sniff out landmines...


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2022)

Anyways, off to do some erranding...


----------



## postman (6 May 2022)

Thanks to the bargain posts on C C, I am making a purchase of a Planet X helmet.Thank you to who posted about this offer.Update thank you bikingdad90.


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2022)

That's me finished for a week 😃
Bottle cage just fitted to Woody


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2022)

Erranding done.

Now relaxing with a  and some chocolate seashell things.


----------



## oldwheels (6 May 2022)

After a damp start it turned out a nice day even if a bit cloudy.
Could not get out all morning as I had to wait for a medic to phone and prescribe for a skin problem. Really he just had no time I think to summon me in for a look but hopefully it will work anyway.
Next the pharmacy cannot get an eye gel I need as it is out of stock with their supplier. The pharmacist offered me a substitute which she said was really the same with different packaging. It is what the optician gave me for night time use but I took it anyway. I just do mix and match now with some knowledge gleaned over the years as most of my medication is not immediately available at one time or another.
As you get older sadly medical matters are a larger part of your existence.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Ripple (6 May 2022)

I lost sense of smell.  covid tests came negative (I was feeling sick last few days).


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2022)

Egg fried rice and a mix of steamed veggies for supper.


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all! I'm just about to run a bath.



A bath marathon ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> A bath marathon ?



Do you have any idea how much it would cost to heat a 26 mile bath? Apart from twice as much as last year.....


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2022)

I went for a ride with my friends this evening , but by the time we set off the weather had turned dark grey and had become windy .
We pressed on and managed to do 10 miles . 
When I got home I went out again and caught some fish and chips .


----------



## Jenkins (6 May 2022)

I have got pasta sauce on my trousers. I suppose it makes a change from chain oil.


----------



## Illaveago (6 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you have any idea how much it would cost to heat a 26 mile bath? Apart from twice as much as last year.....



You would have plenty of room to sail your ducks and boats though !


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You would have plenty of room to sail your ducks and boats though !



And your clockwork swimming frog...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> And your clockwork swimming frog...



But, but....you swore you'd never tell anyone!


----------



## Bollo (6 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I have got pasta sauce on my trousers. I suppose it makes a change from chain oil.



You tried to lube your chain with pasta sauce?!


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But, but....you swore you'd never tell anyone!



You mean you had one too?


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> cue Katrina & the Waves?
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/iPUmE-tne5U



Nah, more like

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qfXjDELeW5M


----------



## Jenkins (6 May 2022)

Bollo said:


> You tried to lube your chain with pasta sauce?!



With the way oil prices are going at the moment, anything cheaper is worth a try.


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2022)

Ripple said:


> I lost sense of smell.  covid tests came negative (I was feeling sick last few days).


Hope you're feeling better soon, and stay negative, testwise.


----------



## Jenkins (6 May 2022)

With only 14 shifts to go until partial retirement, I thought a new coffee mug for work was needed and it was delivered today...


----------



## tyred (6 May 2022)

A wet start turned into a wonderful day. I had a nice 33 leisurely miles on my post work ride and then made myself some vegetarian spaghetti bolognese for a change. It turned out well. I did it in bulk and will freeze the rest for another occasion. 

I even cleaned up the kitchen and did the dishes😇

Now relaxing with a bottle of Guinness


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you have any idea how much it would cost to heat a 26 mile bath? Apart from twice as much as last year.....


That would be the equivalent of 27,456 standard bathtubs. 
Each containing approximately 40 gallons. 
Costing around 50p using an electric immersion heater, compared to less than 20p for a modern combi boiler for the 40 gallon bathtub.
Meaning that your 26 mile bathtub would cost approximately
£686,400 if heated by an electric immersion heater, and
£274,560 if heated by a modern combi boiler.

The above assumes you have access to a water supply and heater able to heat that water as required.
It doesn't take into account any heat lost as you're filling the bath.


----------



## Reynard (6 May 2022)

I am listening to FP2 from Miami on R5LSX


----------



## classic33 (6 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am listening to FP2 from Miami on R5LSX


Currently watching the same.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2022)

Time for a


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2022)

And Madam Poppy is having a catnip moment.


----------



## rockyroller (7 May 2022)

road trip tomorrow to see Mom. no beach excursion due to rain. so it'll just be a home visit w/ her & Pops. but I'm bringing deli sandwiches & pastry!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 May 2022)

It has been quite cool this week, but it will be in the 80's F next week.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 May 2022)

I am listening to Charles Ives 2nd symphony.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2022)

i think I'm going to head off up the wooden hill and indulge in an extended girly pamper session before bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2022)

Right it's time for some miles


----------



## cookiemonster (7 May 2022)

Done a good 30 miles today. However, the weather is going to be really crappy next week, especially from Wed on, so I think it'll be the gym for the next week or so. 

Oh, and I've just eaten a bag of dark choc maltesers. Don't judge me.


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> And your clockwork swimming frog...



Ooh! Did you have one of those wind up swimming sharks which came in cereal packets ? I always wanted one of those ! 

Never got one ! . It shows that the packets on the shelves must have been old stock .


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2022)

Morning.
Just trying to decide what the weather is doing ! . It is sort of grey with some patches of cream and light blue showing through .

On our cycle ride last night we decided to re-enact a famous stage of the TdF. Shrek away group was allowed to escape whilst the peleton continued at a leisurely pace chatting away . Eventually the peleton consisting of 2 decided to hunt down the break away group . We didn't, actually the break away group of 1 had stopped to wait for us to catch up !


----------



## Roseland triker (7 May 2022)

Cutting out a window and fitting doors instead today. 

12 minutes and the disc cutters getting fired up ....


----------



## Illaveago (7 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Cutting out a window and fitting doors instead today.
> 
> 12 minutes and the disc cutters getting fired up ....



Remember measure twice and cut once ! 

Also check that you are in the right house !


----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2022)

MrsPete has done the ironing. I helped by not interrupting her and making her a cuppa when she'd finished.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! Did you have one of those wind up swimming sharks which came in cereal packets ? I always wanted one of those !
> 
> Never got one ! . It shows that the packets on the shelves must have been old stock .



I think there was a cereal packet freebie in the form of a bicarbonate of soda powered submarine. I was very excited about it but it was very disappointing in the end - extremely slow and surface bound. Plus my mother wasn't happy about me rummaging around in her kitchen for the bicarb.


----------



## pawl (7 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete has done the ironing. I helped by not interrupting her and making her a cuppa when she'd finished.



Carful. Mrs Pete might start to expect it, before you know it it will be I’ll have a biscuit with the tea.

On second thoughts you had better comply .Irons can make lethal weapons


----------



## oldwheels (7 May 2022)

Nice looking morning so will try to get out on trike for a run today. 
Big question is will I go to the library before or after my excursion?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think there was a cereal packet freebie in the form of a bicarbonate of soda powered submarine. I was very excited about it but it was very disappointing in the end - extremely slow and surface bound. Plus my mother wasn't happy about me rummaging around in her kitchen for the bicarb.



I remember those. Mine was 50% successful, in that it sank.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Just trying to decide what the weather is doing ! . It is sort of grey with some patches of cream and light blue showing through .
> 
> On our cycle ride last night we decided to re-enact a famous stage of the TdF. Shrek away group was allowed to escape whilst the peleton continued at a leisurely pace chatting away . Eventually the peleton consisting of 2 decided to hunt down the break away group . We didn't, actually the break away group of 1 had stopped to wait for us to catch up !


And will all of this be appearing in/on wikipedia?


----------



## dave r (7 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think there was a cereal packet freebie in the form of a bicarbonate of soda powered submarine. I was very excited about it but it was very disappointing in the end - extremely slow and surface bound. Plus my mother wasn't happy about me rummaging around in her kitchen for the bicarb.



I remember those.


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Right it's time for some miles



Ended up with having to use a bike with guards fitted as rained overnight. 

53 miles completed.

First cuppa went down well


----------



## Speicher (7 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> On our cycle ride last night we decided to re-enact a famous stage of the TdF. Shrek away group was allowed to escape whilst the peleton continued at a leisurely pace chatting away . Eventually the peleton consisting of 2 decided to hunt down the break away group . We didn't, actually the break away group of 1 had stopped to wait for us to catch up !



Shrek? I think he would find it very tricky to ride a bicycle. Was Fiona at the back with you? Was Puss in Boots in a basket on Fiona's bicycle?


----------



## mybike (7 May 2022)

postman said:


> Ok which one of you has my sunshine 🌞.Weather forecast was for sunshine hotter than Ibiza,oh no it isn't,it's windy grey and dull.I am still winding up interest to go out.



Same here yesterday, then we had rain!


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2022)

Nice walk around wickstead 
Home now and one of our neighbours is having his block drive polished !!!


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2022)

Breezy, warm and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning processing and cooking some rather tired-looking veg. Then at least they won't go t*ts up on me, and all I'll have to do later is warm them up in the poppity-ping. I have also done some writing.

I plan on a quiet-ish afternoon, and then I will be going to Tesco later. Which reminds, I must sort out a list. Going grocery shopping without one is just asking for trouble...

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! Did you have one of those wind up swimming sharks which came in cereal packets ? I always wanted one of those !
> 
> Never got one ! . It shows that the packets on the shelves must have been old stock .



No, never had one of those.

But I did have TWO clockwork frogs. One with arms that whizzed round to propel it along, while the other, it were the legs that kicked. I think I still have them somewhere...


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a wholemeal roll filled with lox and a schmear, plus a pear, an orange and two


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2022)

Waiting for my Zooplus order to turn up.

Also, one of my Bay of E lots has gone AWOL. Will give it till Monday, then see what's what.


----------



## oldwheels (7 May 2022)

Nice run this morning with a cuckoo loud and clear but not visible. 
Unusual sighting of motorbike and sidecar. Must be a bit of a problem on these single track roads with no reverse so need to pay more attention to oncoming traffic. The sidecar was on the right hand side of the bike as well.
Traffic was starting to build up by the time I turned for home but the only bad manners were from cars with mountain bikes on the back. There was a bit of stupidity and disregard for other motor traffic but not near me. Campsite has no motorhome places available according to their sign but the tent area was empty. Not yet midge season either.
Out in my garden I looked up and saw 6 birds very high. Must be sea eagles. The advice given by my wildlife pal is to look up as far as possible and then a bit further almost anywhere on Mull and they are often visible.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2022)

I have a


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2022)

Tea is cooking and homemade Apple crumble for afters


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Nice walk around wickstead
> Home now and one of our neighbours is having his block drive polished !!!



I remember seeing an old couple here working on their driveway. He'd take individual bricks out of the drive, and she'd vacuum all the sides, and then he'd place them back in...


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2022)

I'd better put some presentable clobber on and then toddle off to Tesco for a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember seeing an old couple here working on their driveway. He'd take individual bricks out of the drive, and she'd vacuum all the sides, and then he'd place them back in...


----------



## Hebe (7 May 2022)

After searching the whole house I found my glasses in the garage where I had put them down whilst inflating bike tyres.

Also, it turns out the darkroom owner and I both have the same watch. Although mine has been broken for some years and needs a repair that is less eye wateringly expensive than via Oris.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2022)

I've been to Dunstabubble today. Now I've been sent to Coventry!


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been to Dunstabubble today. Now I've been sent to Coventry!


You been misbehaving again?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You been misbehaving again?



You're not supposed to talk to him, you know.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You're not supposed to talk to him, you know.


Just so long as I don't get caught.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been to *Dunstabubble *today. Now I've been sent to Coventry!



Could have been worse, they might have sent you to Luton.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Could have been worse, they might have sent you to Luton.



When having to decide whether it's better to go to Bedford in a Luton than to go Luton in a Bedford, never forget that doing neither is best.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2022)

Back from Tesco, listening to the F1 on the radio. Still 

Not much luck on YS this evening. Grand total was one pack of cooked chicken, a punnet of raspberries, a punnet of grapes, a loaf of bread, two fruit loaves and a box of "Finest" chocolates.

Cat biscuits and litter yet to be delivered. Still 8 stops ahead of me in the queue.


----------



## Kempstonian (7 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> When having to decide whether it's better to go to Bedford in a Luton than to go Luton in a Bedford, never forget that doing neither is best.



I relocated in 2007 and haven't regretted it for a second. I won't say which way I went though. I don't need to!


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2022)

What can I say, without spoiling it for others who'll see it later.
But a first, a recovery vehicle in need of a recovery vehicle!
A Cat recovered by a JCB.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2022)

Cat food and cat litter has been delivered and put away.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cat food and cat litter has been delivered and put away.



They'll be off to rescue a JCB, then. Or something. I've really no idea.


----------



## postman (7 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> When having to decide whether it's better to go to Bedford in a Luton than to go Luton in a Bedford, never forget that doing neither is best.


What shoes were you wearing Vans by any chance.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 May 2022)

postman said:


> What shoes were you wearing Vans by any chance.



You only need shoes when you're in Transit.


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> What can I say, without spoiling it for others who'll see it later.
> But a first, a recovery vehicle in need of a recovery vehicle!
> A Cat recovered by a JCB.


W ?

(Switched over at the red flag and forgot to go back)


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2022)

A mo(i)stly wet and rainy day in this corner of Suffolk. I'd just lowered the saddle on one of the bikes by a bit and was going to take it for a test ride when it started to rain and it never stopped until late afternoon. As a result I ended up doing the ironing and watching a couple of hours of the WEC racing from Spa.

A busy few days coming up - on Sunday I'm off to Silverstone, Monday is Leeds and Tuesday is home from Leeds only to head up to Cambridge in the evening.


----------



## Reynard (7 May 2022)

I have the munchies. A cheese roll and some fruit wasn't enough for supper.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

I've just eaten a pot noodle.

Not sure that was a good thing to do. It wasn't particularly nice. (korma one, didn't really taste of much)


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

Lexi has just presented me with another rat. And on that note, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (8 May 2022)

Another 30 miles done. Forecasted rain hasn’t arrived yet. 

Now having brekkie cooked by Mr Cookiemonster.


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2022)

Time for a gentle ride me thinks


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2022)

I'm up.. 
It's a trifle early for a Sunday, but, hey ho. 

@Reynard Pot Noodles are the work of Beelzebub and should be avoided!


----------



## Oldhippy (8 May 2022)

Today I will be mostly riding my bicycle once again.


----------



## Jenkins (8 May 2022)

Coffee & porridge consumed. Silverstone here I come.


----------



## Roseland triker (8 May 2022)

Super amount of daylight in the living room now I've bashed in the back doors.


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a gentle ride me thinks



Only 24 miles as I had a front spoke go ping after 12 miles so cut my ride short and headed home , once home strip wheel out replaced spoke and it popped straight back in to shape , short road test and then out for another road test of a bike I picked up yesterday. 

First cuppa went down well after all that


----------



## oldwheels (8 May 2022)

Lovely sunny day but according to the forecast the last one for at least a week. Very brisk wind.
Soup and bread on the go today so mostly staying around the house and garden. I have a vine cutting which is coming along nicely and which I plan to plant outside just for sentimental reasons but I do not expect to ever get grapes from it when it gets bigger. Problem is deciding when it would be safe to put outside. Possible next week but under a protective cover for a while till it gets more established.
A slug has got in probably from underneath the house and has spread a trail around my hall carpet. This only happens at night when I am mostly asleep so cannot catch it. A little snack left out for it may solve the problem.


----------



## Hebe (8 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lexi has just presented me with another rat.


I wonder if Lexi is puzzled by you setting rat traps when she is clearly doing the job quite adequately without assistance?

I am getting the guest-room ready for an actual guest. As opposed to its general role as a cat snooze room/covid isolation room.


----------



## cookiemonster (8 May 2022)

It's wine o'clock!


View: https://media.giphy.com/media/BO5lR6Kw6giXe/giphy.gif


----------



## rockyroller (8 May 2022)

love seeing Mom & Dad, Sis met me there. wish I lived closer. busy day for 400 mile road trip, police shut down one lane on the highway & as I passed the scene, I saw it was due to a pair of geese & their chicks looking for a route off the shoulder. Mothers' Day weekend, indeed


----------



## biggs682 (8 May 2022)

Second cuppa went down well as did our extended walk around the block


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

Warm and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, with a little bit of a breeze.

Slept well, and having a bit of a plumpitty day. Currently watching West Ham v Arsenal in the WSL. The girls are having a Mexican standoff with something in the hallway, so another intruder, most like.

A cat isn't just a companion out here, it's an essential piece of equipment. Not only does it catch intruders, it also provides a food-tasting service, a cuddling service and a hot water bottle service. One of mine also has an additional hairdressing app installed.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

As for the traps, the little bar stewards have eaten the toffee but not the chocolate...


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> @Reynard Pot Noodles are the work of Beelzebub and should be avoided!



I don't eat them that often to be fair, but I always have a couple lurking in the cupboard for when I want a hot snack that requires very little effort on my part to prepare.

Some of the flavours are much nicer than others, even though they're not exactly Cordon Bleu food.

The korma one tasted like wet cardboard.


----------



## Roseland triker (8 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> It's wine o'clock!
> 
> 
> View: https://media.giphy.com/media/BO5lR6Kw6giXe/giphy.gif



It's 13.00hrs here so yes wine o'clock


----------



## Roseland triker (8 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> As for the traps, the little bar stewards have eaten the toffee but not the chocolate...


Peanut butter is the best bait


----------



## Speicher (8 May 2022)

For @Reynard  and anyone else owned by a cat.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Peanut butter is the best bait



For mice, yes. Less so for rats, as they just lick the stuff off the trap without triggering it.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

Anyways, time to make an sandwich and a  and settle back with Arsenal v Leeds.

The ladies beat West Ham 2-0, but missed out on the WSL title by a single point.


----------



## oldwheels (8 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> For @Reynard  and anyone else owned by a cat.
> 
> View attachment 643683



We always used to have at least a couple of cats but not any more as I cannot guarantee to be around to look after them. A neighbour has a couple of fancy cats which I have come to detest as they are continually digging and crapping where I am trying to grow lettuce to eat.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We always used to have at least a couple of cats but not any more as I cannot guarantee to be around to look after them. A neighbour has a couple of fancy cats which I have come to detest as they are continually digging and crapping where I am trying to grow lettuce to eat.



That'll be down to two things...

One, that patch is on the edge of their core territory. It's one way how cats mark the edges of "their" patch. And two, by digging the soil over, you are providing them with the perfect cat toilet.

Won't deny though, it's mighty frustrating when that happens.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I don't eat them that often to be fair, but I always have a couple lurking in the cupboard for when I want a hot snack that requires very little effort on my part to prepare.
> 
> Some of the flavours are much nicer than others, even though they're not exactly Cordon Bleu food.
> 
> The korma one tasted like wet cardboard.



There used to be a Pot Pudding, blackcurrant & apple crumble, many years ago. They were really nice!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2022)

Hebe said:


> I wonder if Lexi is puzzled by you setting rat traps when she is clearly doing the job quite adequately without assistance?



You mean she's protesting at being replaced by automation?

Lexi the Luddite Cat


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There used to be a Pot Pudding, blackcurrant & apple crumble, many years ago. They were really nice!



I definitely don't remember those...

Do remember the soya pieces that *used* to be in Pot Noodles though. And I remember the Pot Rice things as well. That was mid-ish 80s, as I sometimes used to take one for lunch at school.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

Urgh, that was harder than it should have been. Why do we always do this to ourselves?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2022)

Back in Freiburg. Didn't get wet or delayed on the way either.

The train announcement system on the Freiburg train was on the blink. It managed to say "Rastatt" and "Offenburg" but at Baden-Baden got a bit confused and announced "We are now approaching Baden-Baden-Baden-Baden" to much giggling.

On the Karlsruhe train we had the regular, slightly lacklustre guards announcement followed by a more upbeat version from the driver:

"Ladies and gentlemen, a farewell from me as well. Hasn't this ride been a nice way to spend a sunny afternoon? This is our terminus so please remember to take everything with you and have a lovely day, thank you..."


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to make an sandwich and a  and settle back with Arsenal v Leeds.
> 
> The ladies beat West Ham 2-0, but missed out on the WSL title by a single point.



Eek, Leeds are perilously close to relegation! Be kind.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 May 2022)

Meanwhile, I'm in Manchester enjoying a beer. This hardly passes as mundane but it's sunny here!


----------



## mybike (8 May 2022)

Cold, dull morning here, nearly lit the stove at lunchtime, Now it is clear sky, sunshine and very warm.


----------



## mybike (8 May 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Could have been worse, they might have sent you to Luton.



He wasn't wafted in from paradise either.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

I have just sliced up two onions and put them on to fry.

It is almost time to feed the cats.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Eek, Leeds are perilously close to relegation! Be kind.



Personal opinion: I think Burnley will go down and Leeds will be ok.
Personal (v.optimistic) prediction: Leeds will beat Chelsea next time out. Leeds are fighters and Chelsea are having some wobbles lately.
Personal hope: Arsenal will get third place!


----------



## Kempstonian (8 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just sliced up two onions and put them on to fry.
> 
> It is almost time to feed the cats.



I have Katsu chicken tenders. Probably with rice & peas. I'm tempted to fry an onion too, now I read your post. I love fried onions!


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I have Katsu chicken tenders. Probably with rice & peas. I'm tempted to fry an onion too, now I read your post. I love fried onions!



Hot dogs here this evening. Just the thing to munch on while listening to the Grand Prix.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Personal opinion: I think Burnley will go down and Leeds will be ok.
> Personal (v.optimistic) prediction: Leeds will beat Chelsea next time out. Leeds are fighters and Chelsea are having some wobbles lately.
> Personal hope: Arsenal will get third place!



As long as we have a good result against the Spuds on Thursday night, I'm not too fussed.


----------



## oldwheels (8 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> That'll be down to two things...
> 
> One, that patch is on the edge of their core territory. It's one way how cats mark the edges of "their" patch. And two, by digging the soil over, you are providing them with the perfect cat toilet.
> 
> Won't deny though, it's mighty frustrating when that happens.



I think some wire netting may be needed to restrict their activities.


----------



## oldwheels (8 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just sliced up two onions and put them on to fry.
> 
> It is almost time to feed the cats.



Cats like fried onions?


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Cats like fried onions?



No, I like fried onions.

But a friend had a seal-point Siamese who loved raw brussels sprouts...


----------



## Oldhippy (8 May 2022)

I am so looking forward to pottering along NCN 2 with my portable home strapped on my bike in a few weeks.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

Right, food and F1...


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> As for the traps, the little bar stewards have eaten the toffee but not the chocolate...


You need one of these


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I think some wire netting may be needed to restrict their activities.



You could try this method. The designer has taken a fairly direct approach to the problem.


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

Right, F1 negotiated. Now back to the snooker...


----------



## Reynard (8 May 2022)

Lexi has just brought me another rat. 

The score is now Lexi 5 - 0 Traps


----------



## classic33 (8 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lexi has just brought me another rat.
> 
> The score is now Lexi 5 - 0 Traps


Maybe they're thinking they might soon be out of a job, given that you've started using traps?


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2022)

Time to put the writing away and call it a night.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (9 May 2022)

I'm up.. 
Not sure whether to have Cornflakes or porridge for brekkies.. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2022)

Coming around slowish
I would love a brew but swmbo is cuddled up to me asleep so can't move


----------



## PeteXXX (9 May 2022)

Bran Flakes, with sultanas, for breakfast.. 🥣


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2022)

Morning.
Milky sunshine here this morning .
I didn't have time to post yesterday as we had to rush out to do a car boot sale . It was very busy there. We arrived just after 7 and there were a lot of people ,sellers and buyers already there .


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2022)

Oh! Yesterday I had a pleasant surprise ! . Georgie led me over to show me where he had left a headless mouse on the kitchen floor !  I growled at him and told him not to do it again .


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Time to get a wriggle on
Miles to be done


----------



## oldwheels (9 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> You could try this method. The designer has taken a fairly direct approach to the problem.



A bit high tech. for me not very near the house.


----------



## oldwheels (9 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You need one of these
> View attachment 643818



We had a 3 legged cat because she got caught in a gin trap just like that and was lucky to be found in time to save her life but not the leg.


----------



## oldwheels (9 May 2022)

Heavy rain and high wind today. Not much improvement until next week according to the forecast.
I think the stove may be lit later. Just as well I ordered a fuel top up last week which I hope will last until autumn.


----------



## tyred (9 May 2022)

Umbrella was required on this morning's walk. 

Had porridge for breakfast again.


----------



## Jenkins (9 May 2022)

Morning all - what a lovely day it looks like out there. Coffee consumed with breakfast to follow.

Off to Leeds today, but they've already cancelled some of the local trains due to a points failure at Derby Road so the first part of the journey may have to be by bus.


----------



## Illaveago (9 May 2022)

Didn't Sofa Trellis Bextor sing about a dead mouse on the kitchen floor ?


----------



## Jenkins (9 May 2022)

Non-recycling bin has been emptied and put pack in place. Looks like they've fixed the point failure as the freight trains are running again so will check the online departure board for the next Ipswich to Felixstowe train as it's the one I'm getting when it heads back to Ipswich.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 May 2022)

Blue skies are tempting me out. I may be some time.


----------



## rockyroller (9 May 2022)

OK I'm up. don't rush me, I'll get there


----------



## PeteXXX (9 May 2022)

Pleasant 3½ mile walk around the Washlands with 🐶


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> OK I'm up. don't rush me, I'll get there



What’s it like up there ?


----------



## Bollo (9 May 2022)

Finished Ma Bollo's wardrobes. I am a good son. 












(yes I know the shelves don't line up but that's what my mum wanted!)


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 May 2022)

Chicken sandwich and brew watching the Giro


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2022)

Wall smashing done yesterday (removed the wall for the under stair cupboard) and opened the area up. Now busy emulsioning and glossing. Carpet to be fitted once done, and then MrsF can move her sewing table into the space.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2022)

Grey but warm here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept ok-ish, but feel bleurgh. Lady issues. Hey ho... Have spent the morning writing.

The tally is now Lexi 6 - 0 Rats. Madam is definitely earning her lunchtime ham. She and Poppy are currently having a Mexican standoff near a new hole in the hallway. I need to go to Screwfix later as I don't have the right materials to fix up that one. It's downright crazy what the little devils can actually chew through. 

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (9 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> What’s it like up there ?



lol, always wanted a magic carpet!


----------



## rockyroller (9 May 2022)

got in at 8am, retrieved a voice message from 6pm Friday to call the customer at 6:30am today


----------



## raleighnut (9 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I don't eat them that often to be fair, but I always have a couple lurking in the cupboard for when I want a hot snack that requires very little effort on my part to prepare.
> 
> Some of the flavours are much nicer than others, even though they're not exactly Cordon Bleu food.
> 
> The korma one tasted like wet cardboard.



yep there is a trick to making them a bit nicer though, when it says 'leave for 5 minutes' ignore that and leave for 15-20 minutes then the noodles will be slightly softer and the sauce a bit thicker.


----------



## Bollo (9 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Grey but warm here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Slept ok-ish, but feel bleurgh. Lady issues. Hey ho... Have spent the morning writing.
> 
> ...



Wow. My creature brought in her first mouse for about (and I'm guessing here) 6 years. I reckon she bought one of those bags of frozen mice for pet snakes and just defrosted one to try and impress me. She's out tick-farming in the garden right now.

I'm not impressed.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 May 2022)

I've re-attached the underengine cover as ond of the push plugs had vanished. 
A cable tie sorted it until the next service where a proper person can do a proper job on it. 

I _*hate *_crawling around under cars!!


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a wholemeal roll filled with lox and a schmear (cured salmon & cream cheese), plus a pear, and orange and the obligatory two


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2022)

raleighnut said:


> yep there is a trick to making them a bit nicer though, when it says 'leave for 5 minutes' ignore that and leave for 15-20 minutes then the noodles will be slightly softer and the sauce a bit thicker.



Yep... 5 mins isn't enough to leave them for. Same is true for just about all of the instant noodle / pasta things. I usually lob in some extra seasoning as well, although nothing would've redeemed that korma one.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2022)

Bollo said:


> Wow. My creature brought in her first mouse for about (and I'm guessing here) 6 years. I reckon she bought one of those bags of frozen mice for pet snakes and just defrosted one to try and impress me. She's out tick-farming in the garden right now.
> 
> I'm not impressed.



I get regular "gifts" from the girls. Mainly from Lexi, but Poppy does still keep her hand in even though she's getting on a bit. You just get used to it after a while.

Rats though, are a rarity in the present stakes. The usual fare are voles and wood mice, plus the odd shrew. I've had a few weirder items like a common lizard, a grass snake, some large beetles, and, on one memorable occasion, a live rabbit that escaped and spent two days holed up behind the credenza in the dining room...


----------



## biggs682 (9 May 2022)

Well this will do me fine


----------



## postman (9 May 2022)

In Goosnargh done my first bit of housework in four weeks.I have cleaned the toilet and bathroom.Tomorrow it is fish and chips in Poulton le fylde,then a garden centre visit for latte and a coffee renwar cake well that's how I spell it.


----------



## oldwheels (9 May 2022)

Never stopped raining all day and still windy. Very depressing and got nothing useful done. Only trip outdoors was as far as the dustbin. Recycling bin today but I had not enough to make it worth putting it out which is just as well as I notice none of the local ones have been emptied.


----------



## rockyroller (9 May 2022)

1st gym visit done, 2nd will be after work. some new bike parts waiting for me at home. was planning on a ride when I got home but might be tempted to install the bike parts 1st. only hitch is, if the install has hiccups & eliminates the bike ride. I can certainly wait on the install & just do the bike ride. that would be the smart plan. but it's me, sooo ...


----------



## KnittyNorah (9 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We had a 3 legged cat because she got caught in a gin trap just like that and was lucky to be found in time to save her life but not the leg.



Gin traps are evil, evil things. So are snares. HATE them.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2022)

Had a nice girly pamper session. I feel much more Human.

Now sitting back with a  and watching the news.


----------



## oldwheels (9 May 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Gin traps are evil, evil things. So are snares. HATE them.



The cat came home carried by an 8 year old with tears running down his face. The vet was very good tho’ and opened up after hours.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2022)

Right, almost time to feed the girls, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Moon bunny (9 May 2022)

I am in York again. No wild parties tonight, I may go out cat hunting.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2022)

I finished the leftovers from Friday night's Chinese.

The girls had Felix AGAIL with trout & green beans.


----------



## tyred (9 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The cat came home carried by an 8 year old with tears running down his face. The vet was very good tho’ and opened up after hours.



My maternal grandfather had some villainous old traps he set for rabbits. They used to terrify me as a youngster. Thank God such things aren't used any more.


----------



## tyred (9 May 2022)

A bit stormy on tonight's ride but I definitely think my fitness is coming back. 

Had a nice plate of homemade vegetable soup and now relaxing listening to Nina Simone


----------



## Speicher (9 May 2022)

Tomorrow please keep your toes fingers crossed for me. I have an appointment with a Physio theorist to find out what is matter with my knee, ankle, foot, toes and hip, all on the left side. 

I might just need more supportive shoes. Or it could be cartil age problems. It is getting gradually less painful, but still feels unstable at times. I expect she will look at the way I walk, with regard to over pronating or under pronating. (stop sniggering at the back there )

Some smarty pants person has already suggested I take Rod with me.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2022)

I have just proudly been presented with rat number SEVEN.

A tag team effort, this one.


----------



## Moon bunny (9 May 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I am in York again. No wild parties tonight, I may go out cat hunting.



We found seven.


----------



## Reynard (9 May 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> We found seven.



Seven rats for seven cats...


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Seven rats for seven cats...


In seven sacks...


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> In seven sacks...



Were they all going to St Ives?


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

Anyway, I need a


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

Rat count is up to EIGHT.

Just been gifted another one.

Lexi must think I'm one godawful cat...


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Rat count is up to EIGHT.
> 
> Just been gifted another one.
> 
> Lexi must think I'm one godawful cat...


Maybe it's the cats clearing the traps.* 
Their kills are "proof" that they can do the job better than any trap.

*Maybe even waiting by the traps, to catch any going near them!


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Were they all going to St Ives?


You've forgot the very first line.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Maybe it's the cats clearing the traps.*
> Their kills are "proof" that they can do the job better than any trap.
> 
> *Maybe even waiting by the traps, to catch any going near them!



More likely waiting by the traps. The traps are in plastic boxes with only a small access hole cut into the side. That way the girls can't get to them while they're armed. A rat trap can easily smash a cat's leg.

And I'd take a cat over a trap any day tbh.

I've had a few good hunters over the years, but Lexi is by far the best.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Maybe it's the cats clearing the traps.*
> Their kills are "proof" that they can do the job better than any trap.
> 
> *Maybe even waiting by the traps, to catch any going near them!



A friend had an exceptionally lazy cat which used a similar strategy; it would present the mice as if it had caught them, carrying the mice in the trap and laying both ceremonially at his feet.


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2022)

Good luck @Speicher


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2022)

Who's turn is it to make a brew ? 
Again I find myself being cuddled so can't move .
How many people have a door lock where you have to put the in on the horizontal plane rather than vertical?


----------



## Roseland triker (10 May 2022)

Zoo fed and coffee on. 

Luckily I painted in the new doors outside as it rained overnight. Plastering the inside reveals today so think ill have extra breakfast and think about it for a bit


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2022)

Morning.
It is grey here. I'm supposed to be going out for a ride with my brother later. I don't think I will go to the Men's Shed. 
Which bike I take will depend on the weather and if I could put up with the non leather saddle . Raleigh Clubman versus Viking Severn Valley. The Raleigh has a leather saddle and has mudguards. Initially I found the plastic saddle to be comfortable but that was for only 5 miles .


----------



## Roseland triker (10 May 2022)

I don't think leather saddles are very comfortable.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> I don't think leather saddles are very comfortable.


Well from my experience with the two bikes I have found that the 40+ year old Middlemores leather saddle is much more comfortable over a longer distance than the new plastic one .


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2022)

Georgie was a bit playful last night! My wife said . "Oh look he's playing with your shoes !"
We went out into the kitchen to discover a dead rodent on the floor !


----------



## Roseland triker (10 May 2022)

Our cat leaves treats by the door outside.
Nothing that moves gets past the dog in the house so the cat doesn't bother bringing them in now.


----------



## Illaveago (10 May 2022)

I've just looked in our nature book and found that the mouse was definitely a Coypu!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Who's turn is it to make a brew ?
> Again I find myself being cuddled so can't move .
> How many people have a door lock where you have to put the in on the horizontal plane rather than vertical?



My daughter's front door has a horizontal key hole. I have given my keys to my step granddaughter so it no longer irritates me.


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Looks like we have had a bit of the damp stuff overnight


----------



## oldwheels (10 May 2022)

Sunshine with heavy showers and still a bit windy but gales forecast by afternoon.
Looking out my front windows I can see a yacht heading down into the wind well heeled over so pretty windy there.
Now I need to go and argue with lawyers trying to rip me off. Charges started at some unspecified figure but into the thousands anyway. They then came down to £900ish and later mebbe around £400. I hate paperwork and detest lawyers so does not do my blood pressure any good.


----------



## tyred (10 May 2022)

I managed to complete my walk just in time as it has been bucketing rain ever since. Looks like summer has passed for another year and the rainy season has returned.


----------



## raleighnut (10 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Sunshine with heavy showers and still a bit windy but gales forecast by afternoon.
> Looking out my front windows I can see a yacht heading down into the wind well heeled over so pretty windy there.
> Now I need to go and argue with lawyers trying to rip me off. Charges started at some unspecified figure but into the thousands anyway. They then came down to £900ish and later mebbe around £400. I hate paperwork and detest lawyers so does not do my blood pressure any good.



Yep I think Al Stewart must have had some issues with the legal profession.


View: https://youtu.be/clmfdmSAcNE


----------



## PeteXXX (10 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I managed to complete my walk just in time as it has been bucketing rain ever since. Looks like summer has passed for another year and the rainy season has returned.



I seem to remember a phrase re Ireland that it never rains for a week, but there's never a week without rain.


----------



## tyred (10 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I seem to remember a phrase re Ireland that it never rains for a week, but there's never a week without rain.


----------



## Jenkins (10 May 2022)

Great evening out at the Brudenell Social Cub last night - thankfully the walk back to the hotel after a few 🍺🍺 was downhill 😁

Just pulling out of Doncaster station, next stop Peterborough, swap trains and then home for a few hours and back out to Cambridge.

The large breakfast is making me a bit sleepy...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 May 2022)

I think it was Flanders of _Flanders and Swan_ who said of the UK: "I'm looking forward to summer this year. I missed it last year; I was in the bathroom."


----------



## oldwheels (10 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I seem to remember a phrase re Ireland that it never rains for a week, but there's never a week without rain.



We had one summer when it rained every day but not all day. This summer seems to limbering up for a repeat.


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Were they all going to St Ives?



No, they had been to St Ives.


----------



## rockyroller (10 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> 1st gym visit done, 2nd will be after work. some new bike parts waiting for me at home. was planning on a ride when I got home but might be tempted to install the bike parts 1st. only hitch is, if the install has hiccups & eliminates the bike ride. I can certainly wait on the install & just do the bike ride. that would be the smart plan. but it's me, sooo ...


got the pedals on but held off on changing the rear cassette for now. got out for approx. an hour of riding & worked my nemesis hill


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> No, they had been to St Ives.


No mention of where they were headed or where they'd come from.


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> No mention of where they were headed or where they'd come from.



Yes, you are correct.  He, or she, was going to St Ives, with his seven wives.


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Good luck @Speicher



Thank you. After the events of the last three years, I really hope it is something very minor that can be easily treated. More supportive shoes and/or remedial exercises is what I hope is necessary.


----------



## Roseland triker (10 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, you are correct.  He, or she, was going to St Ives, with his seven wives.


.the wives are atchually his sisters and his aunty because they are really Cornish and from st Austell


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2022)

Tracker bar consumed a nice breeze on the promenade today


----------



## rockyroller (10 May 2022)

I always get a little blue this time of year, when our seasonal work slows down & some of our regular temp employees leave for the summer. but vacation in June & other summer events will distract me soon enough. we also have plenty of maintenance type work, to do, to get ready for our Fall season. won't be long before my August anxiety kicks in & off we go again!


----------



## tyred (10 May 2022)

I decided to bring in my washing as it would be highly likely to end up in the next townlands due to wind.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

Mild, breezy and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

I am having a plumpitty day today. Self-medicating with hot water bottle and chocolate. But I *have* spent the morning editing some writing. I am trying to marry up new material with some stuff I wrote a while ago, and the older stuff does need a fair bit of work to make it fit. That's the downside of writing some scenes before the plot has been finalized, but sometimes, you just gotta write things down because they're stuck in your head.

This afternoon, I have to take the parental unit out for her to sort a few things. Will be taking a good book.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (10 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am having a plumpitty day today. Self-medicating with hot water bottle and chocolate. But I *have* spent the morning editing some writing. I am trying to marry up new material with some stuff I wrote a while ago, and the older stuff does need a fair bit of work to make it fit. That's the downside of writing some scenes before the plot has been finalized, but sometimes, you just gotta write things down because they're stuck in your head.


I've read the art of writing, is re-writing


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I've read the art of writing, is re-writing



That's pretty true tbh, regardless of whether it's a novel (as is this case) or whether it's a lab report, fan fiction, a magazine article, race report, research paper or dissertation. I have done a LOT of writing over the years, and the polishing and refining is often far more head-breaking than getting all the ideas and concepts down in the first place.


----------



## tyred (10 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's pretty true tbh, regardless of whether it's a novel (as is this case) or whether it's a lab report, fan fiction, a magazine article, race report, research paper or dissertation. I have done a LOT of writing over the years, and the polishing and refining is often far more head-breaking than getting all the ideas and concepts down in the first place.



I have had one poem published. It was only six lines and I wrote it in about ten seconds flat one day while I stood looking out the window at heavy rain. 

All the ones I've spent hours revising, changing and considering every single word keep getting rejected any time I send them to magazines


----------



## oldwheels (10 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I've read the art of writing, is re-writing



In American parlance is a hip pocket the one behind your hip or is it a side jacket pocket?
Reason I ask is because just been reading a much hyped book where a character has his hand on a gun in his hip pocket. He fires the gun without taking it out of his pocket and shoots somebody in front of him!


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

Not very hungry, so just had a couple of slices of hot buttered toast and a pear for luncheon. And two


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I have had one poem published. It was only six lines and I wrote it in about ten seconds flat one day while I stood looking out the window at heavy rain.
> 
> All the ones I've spent hours revising, changing and considering every single word keep getting rejected any time I send them to magazines



Poetry's a funny one... Sometimes the words just seem to "fit" somehow, as soon as they pop into your head.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

Anyway, offski to play taxi service to the parental unit.

BBL.


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2022)

Grey and overcast when we went out at 10.30 ish now full sun with a gentle breeze.


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2022)

Back from Physio. It is a case of wear and tear, getting older and the aggravation of a very old injury to the near side leg. In short she has given me an exercise to strengthen the thigh and calf muscles in my legs. She will also send me some info on orthodontic shoe inserts, and I will see her again in three weeks' time. So good news in a way. 

The Clinic is about fifty yards from a Baker. Sadly the man ahead of me in the queue bought the last cresh fream doughnut , so I chose a pain au chocolate instead.

Thank you @classic33 for letting me know I had put this in the wrong thread.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> Back from Physio. It is a case of wear and tear, getting older and the aggravation of a very old injury to the near side leg. In short she has given me an exercise to strengthen the thigh and calf muscles in my legs. She will also send me some info on orthodontic shoe inserts, and I will see her again in three weeks' time. So good news in a way.
> 
> The Clinic is about fifty yards from a Baker. Sadly the man ahead of me in the queue bought the last cresh fream doughnut , so I chose a pain au chocolate instead.
> 
> Thank you @classic33 for letting me know I had put this in the wrong thread.


And you edited my post leaving no mark.


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> And you edited my post leaving no mark.



I think I have now amended that by undeleting my original  and putting a sensible explanation. Sorry about that @classic33.


----------



## Ripple (10 May 2022)

I just have made a discovery that ingredients of Lithuanian national soup has the same colours as Lithuanian flag. 🇱🇹

Yellow - yolks of hard boiled eggs.
Green - cucumbers.
Red - beetroots. ✅

Kefir's colour not included in the flag.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I think I have now amended that by undeleting my original  and putting a sensible explanation. Sorry about that @classic33.


No harm done, just wondering how an edit went unmarked.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

Back from taxi service duties. Now sitting back with a  and watching Bidding Room


----------



## mybike (10 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Non-recycling bin has been emptied and put pack in place. Looks like they've fixed the point failure as the freight trains are running again so will check the online departure board for the next Ipswich to Felixstowe train as it's the one I'm getting when it heads back to Ipswich.



Likewise, our black bin. I managed to beat the neighbour by bringing in both bins this week!


----------



## Roseland triker (10 May 2022)

Back doors finished outside and ready for paint indoors once the plaster has dried.
Bit of a pain setting up the 3d hinges , wierd how you have to look at it to get the doors meet in the middle level and get them square in the frame while making sure all the seals meet the frame..... PITA but a good result.

So I have a large glass of wine and a slice of cheese.


----------



## mybike (10 May 2022)

First Staffordshire oat cake. I may have overdone it with cheese, ham & a stray sausage.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2022)

mybike said:


> First Staffordshire oat cake. I may have overdone it with cheese, ham & a stray sausage.



There was a feature on BBC Radio4 (The Food Programme?) about Staffordshire oat cakes while I was driving up to Manchester. I've just driven back to the accompaniment of The Kitchen Cabinet. SatNav got really fussy while they were giving a watercress recipe so I missed most of that, which is a shame because the bits I heard sounded very appetising.


----------



## pawl (10 May 2022)

mybike said:


> First Staffordshire oat cake. I may have overdone it with cheese, ham & a stray sausage.



mrs p being a Stoke we all always have a supply of Oat Cakes in the freezer.My favourite is bacon.Cheese I prefer a strong cheese a dollop of sauce Your choice .Sometimes we go mad and include an egg to the previous recipe .


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

Are these the thick pancake things made with rolled oats and then folded over a filling-of-choice rather like an omelette?


----------



## DCLane (10 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Are these the thick pancake things made with rolled oats and then folded over a filling-of-choice rather like an omelette?



Yes. And very nice they are too 

Except I can't make them so will often order one if I see it on a menu.


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> No harm done, just wondering how an edit went unmarked.



It was because I deleted my post that you quoted in your post, but did not edit what you had written.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> Yes. And very nice they are too
> 
> Except I can't make them so will often order one if I see it on a menu.



I'll have to find a recipe and have a crack at those then. I know of them, but never tried - they're not something you see in this neck of the woods.

It seems I am very much remiss...


----------



## rockyroller (10 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> In American parlance is a hip pocket the one behind your hip or is it a side jacket pocket?
> Reason I ask is because just been reading a much hyped book where a character has his hand on a gun in his hip pocket. He fires the gun without taking it out of his pocket and shoots somebody in front of him!



lol you got me boss


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'll have to find a recipe and have a crack at those then. I know of them, but never tried - they're not something you see in this neck of the woods.
> 
> It seems I am very much remiss...



Ingredients

225 g porridge oats (oatmeal)
100 g whole wheat flour (wholewheat)
100 g plain flour (all-purpose white)
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon sugar
1 teaspoon quick-rising yeast
450 ml warm water
450 ml warm milk (can use nonfat/skimmed fine)

Directions
Place the porridge oats(oatmeal) in a food processor and process just until fine.
Mix the ground oatmeal, wholemeal(whole wheat)flour and plain (white) flour together in a bowl with the salt, sugar, and quick yeast.
Warm the milk and water together until you can hold your finger in it for 10 seconds without going "OW!" - then it should be warm enough but not hot enough to kill the yeast.
Mix the warm, milky water in with the dry ingredients and whisk.
Leave to rise and plump in bowl for 40minutes.
Heat a nonstick frying pan over medium heat.
Whisk the batter a little then pour about 3/4cup of the batter into the hot pan, swirling it around. DO NOT TRY TO SPREAD THE BATTER WITH ANYTHING. You'll just end up with a mess. If it's funny-shaped, that's how it will be.
Cook until edges become dry, the underside of the oatcake is golden brown and the oatcake on top looks mostly dry and solidified all the way to the centre.
Flip and cook until golden brown on the other side.
Place oatcake on rack to cool. When they're completely cold you can stack them. Repeat with remaining batter.
They should keep well for a day or two in the fridge or a few months in the freezer. When freezing, place waxed paper or plastic wrap between each oatcake for easier separation later.

Usually to fill them, you reheat or toast them until warm under a grill(broiler) on both sides then add your cheese, etc, and put back under the grill until the cheese has melted.


----------



## pawl (10 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Are these the thick pancake things made with rolled oats and then folded over a filling-of-choice rather like an omelette?



Not really thick.I’ve seen some called Oatcakes but slightly thicker than Staffordshire Oat cakes

MaIn ingredients are Oatmeal ,Flour and Yeast I did find some Derbyshire Oat cakes in a shop in Bakewell which are a little thicker

Stoke The five towns have numerous Oat Cake shops .There quite popular as a take away with various fillings.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 May 2022)

As it's theme of the night: https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0017412


----------



## oldwheels (10 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> lol you got me boss


The author says any mistakes are entirely down to him. That would appear to be one of them. Hard to tell sometimes due to differences in language or meaning of words. 
Somebody once said something like “ two countries divided by a common language”.


----------



## oldwheels (10 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Not really thick.I’ve seen some called Oatcakes but slightly thicker than Staffordshire Oat cakes
> 
> MaIn ingredients are Oatmeal ,Flour and Yeast I did find some Derbyshire Oat cakes in a shop in Bakewell which are a little thicker
> 
> Stoke The five towns have numerous Oat Cake shops .There quite popular as a take away with various fillings.




What we call oatcakes are entirely different consisting only of oatmeal,a little flour,butter,salt and water to mix. I roll them fairly thin and cook on a greased griddle till crisp when cooled.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 May 2022)

I left my cap at work today.

So I went back and got it.


----------



## Speicher (10 May 2022)

Nairn's fine oatcakes are very good. They do need proper butter on them, not a squidgy soft spread. 

I am feeling extremely tired this evening. I s'pose that is the effect of being poked and prodded and stretched by a Physiotherapist, and answering so many questions.


----------



## mybike (10 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Tracker bar consumed a nice breeze on the promenade today



Good to hear the tracker bar is eating again.


----------



## mybike (10 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There was a feature on BBC Radio4 (The Food Programme?) about Staffordshire oat cakes while I was driving up to Manchester. I've just driven back to the accompaniment of The Kitchen Cabinet. SatNav got really fussy while they were giving a watercress recipe so I missed most of that, which is a shame because the bits I heard sounded very appetising.



My wife heard the programme on Sunday - which is why she bought said oatcakes.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

Hot dogs, chips and spicy roast cauliflower for supper.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hot dogs, chips and spicy roast cauliflower for supper.



And what are you eating?


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Ingredients
> 
> 225 g porridge oats (oatmeal)
> 100 g whole wheat flour (wholewheat)
> ...



Thanks for that 

I'll probably reduce the quantity tho, as that will feed the five thousand...  I've got all the ingredients lurking in the cupboard where I keep all my bread-making stuff. I've got oat flour as well, a good enough excuse to use it up.


----------



## mybike (10 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Not really thick.I’ve seen some called Oatcakes but slightly thicker than Staffordshire Oat cakes
> 
> MaIn ingredients are Oatmeal ,Flour and Yeast I did find some Derbyshire Oat cakes in a shop in Bakewell which are a little thicker
> 
> Stoke The five towns have numerous Oat Cake shops .There quite popular as a take away with various fillings.



A friend has lamented the closing of the last 'hole in the wall' oatcake purveyor in Stoke

Of course, my origins are more with the eel & pie & mash shops, not that I had pie & mash until relatively recently, since my grandparents never entered such shops.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> And what are you eating?



*SNORK* 

The girls had Felix AGAIL with cod, I'll have you know.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

mybike said:


> Of course, my origins are more with the eel & pie & mash shops, not that I had pie & mash until relatively recently, since my grandparents never entered such shops.



There's only one of them left as well - on Walthamstow High Street.

Pre-covid. Not been out that way for a fair while.


----------



## tyred (10 May 2022)

I bought oil and air filters for the Skoda this evening and ordered a replacement for the knackered gearbox mounting so some mechanicking will be on the cards at the weekend. 

My local motor factors price for the gearbox mount was cheaper than anything I could find online oddly enough.


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2022)

Too good to be true?





1000 watt ebike, only £75!


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> In American parlance is a hip pocket the one behind your hip or is it a side jacket pocket?
> Reason I ask is because just been reading a much hyped book where a character has his hand on a gun in his hip pocket. He fires the gun without taking it out of his pocket and shoots somebody in front of him!



I would generally characterize the hip pocket as being the one in the back, and the side pocket as the one on the side. Do not think I have ever carried a gun in my pocket, seems sketchy.


----------



## Kempstonian (10 May 2022)

I had my spring Covid booster today.

Also got my Vauxhall Angling Club book for next season, so I'm hoping for a nice spell of weather over the next few months.

My new neighbour's pet rabbit has disappeared. He had made a small enclosure at the top of the garden for it. A fox is the main suspect as he has seen one on his security cameras. Makes me wonder why he didn't move the rabbit to somewhere a bit safer (He has two sheds and a greenhouse).

That is the end of the exciting news from Kempston.


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I had my spring Covid booster today.
> 
> Also got my Vauxhall Angling Club book for next season, so I'm hoping for a nice spell of weather over the next few months.
> 
> ...



Can you get Radio 5 Live Sports Extra from your chip, yet?


----------



## Reynard (10 May 2022)

Time to make myself a


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2022)

No further "presents" this evening, although the girls have been on sentry duty in the hallway. But it's time for them - and me - to head off upstairs to the Land of Nod.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Jenkins (11 May 2022)

So much for a bit of a rest when I got home this afternoon. A mug of coffee and out with the mower as the grass appeared to have grown a couple of inches overnight.

Another great evening of loud music, but walking across Midsummer Common tp get to the venue, there was the unusual sight for the middle of Cambridge of a small heard of cattle grazing in one overgrown area.


----------



## Hover Fly (11 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> In American parlance is a hip pocket the one behind your hip or is it a side jacket pocket?
> Reason I ask is because just been reading a much hyped book where a character has his hand on a gun in his hip pocket. He fires the gun without taking it out of his pocket and shoots somebody in front of him!



Asking for a burnt hip, especially if it was a revolver.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2022)

It's Black Bin day today.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2022)

I'm glad I cut the grass, yesterday, and sprinkled a bit of grass seed around as it's going to be precipitating it down all day ☔ ☔ ☔


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2022)

Morning .
It is lovely and wet here this morning ! 
In other news! Our four legged terrorist has been out again ! I discovered a bird's nest made of dried grass and feathers between my shoes. I didn't see any signs of young birds but it does look like he might have tried to put the nest into one of my shoes .


----------



## Roseland triker (11 May 2022)

Woken up by the dark matter shouting for breakfast so sent the dog to "squash a cat" and went back to sleep for an extra hour.
Rain here so day off with a walk on for the sand dunes.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2022)

A road/gutter sweeping machine has just been driven around our Close. Almost pointless because of all the parked cars.


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2022)

Morning y'all
I have a mixture of wind and sun burn on my forehead 
Otherwise all is good.


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2022)

Oh and first cuppa went down well
Second cuppa is coming along nicely


----------



## oldwheels (11 May 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I would generally characterize the hip pocket as being the one in the back, and the side pocket as the one on the side. Do not think I have ever carried a gun in my pocket, seems sketchy.



Yes but you are probably not a professional assassin.


----------



## oldwheels (11 May 2022)

Showers and light winds today.
Must go and try to book for a shopping trip next week. My brother on Shetland tells me their main ferry is just as bad as ours nowadays and it is impossible to get short notice bookings to or from Aberdeen. Moderate tourism is all very well but this is getting ridiculous where those of us who live on islands are virtual prisoners.
The holiday home opposite me has shoved their wheely bins out and blocked off two local cars. Usual lack of consideration for anybody "we are on holiday so will do as we like and stuff the rest of you".


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2022)

Damp here - deciding what to have for breakfast !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2022)

Mildly moist here, waiting for a delivery


----------



## fossyant (11 May 2022)

Poached eggs on toast ! Done !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2022)

It's low cloud and rather windy outside. Best described as Atlantic weather.

The obsessive side of my character has taken to seeing whether I can get 1000 km out of one tank of petrol (without going into the reservoir bit). It looks like I'm going to fail by around 11 miles. This is annoyingly close. Annoyingly, because it feels doable, and this means I'll be tempted to start it all over again.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2022)

A Mundane question re booking train tickets via thetrainline.com (or similar booking service) 

When is the cheapest time to purchase the tickets? (Not the time of day, but how long in advance) Is it cheaper with more than 90 days notice, or within 90 days? 

🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's low cloud and rather windy outside. Best described as Atlantic weather.
> 
> The obsessive side of my character has taken to seeing whether I can get 1000 km out of one tank of petrol (without going into the reservoir bit). It looks like I'm going to fail by around 11 miles. This is annoyingly close. Annoyingly, because it feels doable, and this means I'll be tempted to start it all over again.



If you drove to the top of Shooters Hill and rolled down into Welling, if the gods & a tailwind were with you, you could coast almost that!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> If you drove to the top of Shooters Hill and rolled down into Welling, if the gods & a tailwind were with you, you could coast almost that!



How did you know I've got to go to Welling in the next couple of days? (Well, just beyond there.)

Actually, I've still got a projected range of 130 miles left in the tank so that would make rather too many ascents and descents for my level of obsessiveness.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2022)

I'm signed off work for a week with a bad back, after getting a ticking off from the Doc for going into work on Monday and Tuesday.

I got some painkillers and also something to help muscles ralax, with a warning "These'll make you sleepy, don't try to drive, operate machienery or think in sentences". I think I'll use those in the night as sleeping had been a bit iffy since Friday...


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> How did you know I've got to go to Welling in the next couple of days? (Well, just beyond there.)
> 
> Actually, I've still got a projected range of 130 miles left in the tank so that would make rather too many ascents and descents for my level of obsessiveness.



Please wave at the War Memorial hospital, atop Shooters Hill, as you pass. I was born there 😎


----------



## rockyroller (11 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I left my cap at work today.
> 
> So I went back and got it.



that truly is mundane


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> that truly is mundane



I aim to please.


----------



## rockyroller (11 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm signed off work for a week with a bad back, after getting a ticking off from the Doc for going into work on Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> I got some painkillers and also something to help muscles ralax, with a warning "These'll make you sleepy, don't try to drive, operate machienery or think in sentences". I think I'll use those in the night as sleeping had been a bit iffy since Friday...


I once tried to move tree by myself & strained my back badly. for a while after that, it became a recurring condition. I was prescribed cyclobenzaprine. I think an exotic salt of some kind. I remember reading the pages of warnings, which I believe included this phrase: "alcohol will enhance the effect". I don't think I ever tried the combination. maybe once, maybe a little. my basic memory was, aside from relaxing all my muscles, including making me a little constipated, is that I'd be somewhere at home, in bed or a chair etc. get the idea to do something or move somewhere & then I didn't. like it was a good idea at first, but then .... nah

Wifey says the drug makes me cranky. in actuality, the entire experience made me cranky, not being able to do the things I needed to do, the constipation, etc.

I still use a long handled 2 prong back massager, periodically. it works wonders. sometimes for 5 minutes. the real relief comes after I turn it off, when the blood flows back into my back. something like this

look up easy yoga stretches good for sore backs. this may not be the time to do them, when the muscles are spasming, I forget 

wishing you well!


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Showers and light winds today.
> Must go and try to book for a shopping trip next week. My brother on Shetland tells me their main ferry is just as bad as ours nowadays and it is impossible to get short notice bookings to or from Aberdeen. Moderate tourism is all very well but this is getting ridiculous where those of us who live on islands are virtual prisoners.
> The holiday home opposite me has shoved their wheely bins out and blocked off two local cars. Usual lack of consideration for anybody "we are on holiday so will do as we like and stuff the rest of you".



Post it back through their letter box !


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2022)

I went to a lovely dinner party at a friends house, they had the event out doors, and we saw many, many birds, as their garden is very much a bird sanctuary. 31C, so a tad warm...


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2022)

Sat in a garden shelter listening to the gentle pitter patter of the rain and watching the koi swimming in a nearby pond it's idyllic


----------



## oldwheels (11 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> *SNORK*
> 
> The girls had Felix AGAIL with cod, I'll have you know.



You mean Sneuk which is probably before your time. Whale meat but it never became very popular for some reason.


----------



## oldwheels (11 May 2022)

We have SHOWERS of rain. I use capitals to emphasise that the rain drops were bouncing 3 inches up off the road. 
Fortunately I was in the car at the time and able to stop until it passed over. Just came out of Calmac office where people were debating whether to have day trip to Kilchoan after being told they may not get back as there is a problem with the ferry rescue boat and it may not be able to sail until it is fixed. 
Strangely I got bookings I wanted as midweek is not peak tourist time for holiday house changeovers.
The main car park which has been extended and holds a lot of cars was 3/4 full with the campervans beginning to finish their breakfasts at 9 o'clock. Overnight sleeping in vehicles is forbidden but there is nobody currently enforcing it. At least slightly less annoying than the ones who park on the Main St. as well as the pedestrians who regard it as a pedestrian zone and walk along the middle of the street and glare at any vehicles trying to drive legally along the street.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> You mean Sneuk which is probably before your time. Whale meat but it never became very popular for some reason.



I think the reason was that song Vera Lynn belted out. 
"Whale meat again"... 🎶


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I think the reason was that song Vera Lynn belted out.
> "Whale meat again"... 🎶



And don't forget: ''There'll be blubber over the white cliffs of Dover.''


----------



## Illaveago (11 May 2022)

Still raining and windy here .


----------



## MontyVeda (11 May 2022)




----------



## Reynard (11 May 2022)

Grey and soggy here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept really well and am definitely feeling more chipper. Have had a gentle morning puttering around in the kitchen sorting stuff and doing some writing. Much of the same this afternoon, methinks.

No more "presents" overnight. Will have to tell the girls they are slacking.  

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2022)

Just had a picnic overlooking the Chinese garden


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Another great evening of loud music, but walking across Midsummer Common tp get to the venue, there was the unusual sight for the middle of Cambridge of a small heard of cattle grazing in one overgrown area.



Actually not. That's a surprisingly common sight, as they use the cattle to keep the grass under control.

When I do go to Cambridge, I cycle in and out of town from Cambridge North along NCN11 as it's less traffic-y than the route from the main station, and the last stretch is crossing Midsummer Common. That's why the common is full of cattle grids.


----------



## Threevok (11 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Just had a picnic overlooking the Chinese garden



I didn't know you could see the takeaway from there


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> I didn't know you could see the takeaway from there



This is the view


----------



## Threevok (11 May 2022)

Wow, that is a House Special


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> You mean Sneuk which is probably before your time. Whale meat but it never became very popular for some reason.



Snoek and whale meat are not the same thing.  One is a fish, and the other is a mammal for starters.

Snoek, which comes from South Africa is, I believe, related to the tuna and is quite good to eat. The reluctance wasn't down to it not being nice, it was more down to "I'm not eating that weird foreign muck."

Whale meat, on the other hand, tastes oily and tarry regardless what you do to it.

I should add, that I'm a keen student of WW2 history, including the home front. I am in possession of several cookery books of the era, mainly, but not all, written by Marguerite Patten..


----------



## tyred (11 May 2022)

I'm watching out the window out to the road at a MK 6 Golf being winched on to a recovery lorry. 

If only everything in life was as reliable as a Volkswagen...


----------



## simongt (11 May 2022)

Was planning a bike ride today, 'til I saw the weather. So I cleaned two of my bikes, did some phoning ref my prospective State Pension next year thus being able to plan finances when I retire properly. And carried on working on my Airfix Type B bus of 1960's vintage.  Productive alternatives to a ride.


----------



## pawl (11 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> You mean Sneuk which is probably before your time. Whale meat but it never became very popular for some reason.



As the old wartime song went Whale meet again don’t know when. Oops posted this before I realised I’d beaten to it


----------



## Roseland triker (11 May 2022)

Lovely walk in the sand dunes so sat with a wine in the garden while contemplating what to eat for tea.


----------



## simongt (11 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> sat with a wine


Glass, bottle or box - ?


----------



## rockyroller (11 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Lovely walk in the sand dunes so sat with a wine in the garden while contemplating what to eat for tea.




View: https://youtu.be/TazHNpt6OTo


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2022)

Still  here. It did stop for a bit, but now it's wazzing it down with a vengeance.

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal bread & butter, one with a giant slice of pepperoni, the other with gorgonzola, plus a pear, some raspberries and two


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2022)

I had been following an auction on the 'bay for a modestly-priced Tissot Seastar watch. If no one else had bid, I'd have bagged it for eight notes, but other interest came in while I was having lunch, so didn't bother.

It was one of those where the price was good, but I was in two minds over the aesthetics. It was a bit on the blingy side for my tastes, what with the gold-plated bracelet and the sparkly markers on the face. Personally, I prefer the slightly earlier ones - this one was *very* 1980s...

I really do fancy a Seastar though, so going to sit tight, watch (!) the listings and save up the pennies while I wait for the right one to come along.


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm watching out the window out to the road at a MK 6 Golf being winched on to a recovery lorry.
> 
> If only everything in life was as reliable as a Volkswagen...



Had a Golf as a company car it was the worse car I have ever driven for reliability mind you 80k in two years and it didn't get an easy time.


----------



## mybike (11 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> There's only one of them left as well - on Walthamstow High Street.
> 
> Pre-covid. Not been out that way for a fair while.



Google street view still seems to show the one I recall from my childhood, in Tower Bridge Road. The wriggling eels used to fascinate me. It looks a lot posher these days.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2022)

mybike said:


> Google street view still seems to show the one I recall from my childhood, in Tower Bridge Road. The wriggling eels used to fascinate me. It looks a lot posher these days.
> 
> View attachment 644243



Yeah, Manze were the ones in Walthamstow as well. They also had a shop in Chapel Street up at the Angel. The one in Kingsland Road (Dalston) was a Cook's if memory serves.


----------



## mybike (11 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> If you drove to the top of Shooters Hill and rolled down into Welling, if the gods & a tailwind were with you, you could coast almost that!



I seem to recall there are reasons why I couldn't do that on my scooter, either traffic lights or people turning into Welling Way, can't remember which.


----------



## mybike (11 May 2022)

This morning was rather damp, before 07:00, but not fine by 11:00. Madam got a bit damp and enjoyed a good rub with a towel. Unlike other dogs we've had she enjoys the towel. 

Lunch was a duck leg, apparently in an orange sauce, thankfully I couldn't taste any citrus.

The sun is now shining.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> There's only one of them left as well - on Walthamstow High Street.
> 
> Pre-covid. Not been out that way for a fair while.



I missed this yesterday - there's still a Manze's in Deptford High Street. Now managed by Manze's grandson. https://www.deptfordlandings.co.uk/news/manzes-deptford-pie-and-mash/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2022)

mybike said:


> I seem to recall there are reasons why I couldn't do that on my scooter, either traffic lights or people turning into Welling Way, can't remember which.



There's a pedestrian crossing set of lights near the bottom but I've never seen anyone use it. I think it was probably Wickham Street - it takes a fair bit of traffic turning in.


----------



## oldwheels (11 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Snoek and whale meat are not the same thing.  One is a fish, and the other is a mammal for starters.
> 
> Snoek, which comes from South Africa is, I believe, related to the tuna and is quite good to eat. The reluctance wasn't down to it not being nice, it was more down to "I'm not eating that weird foreign muck."
> 
> ...



I lived through the war years but my memory is probably faulty. It was in fact introduced in tinned form from S.Africa just post war so you are correct on that. I still think there was an attempt to introduce whale meat but not looked that up. One of my Stillmen in the local distillery was a retired whaler and said he certainly ate it.
Sneuk as I spelled it is a reef off Orkney so I have learned a couple of new things today.


----------



## rockyroller (11 May 2022)

there's a lemon on my desk


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> there's a lemon on my desk



Get the gin and tonic out then! (Nobody will notice the lemon if you do this.)


----------



## rockyroller (11 May 2022)

if I was working from home today, this is where I would insert a nap


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2022)

The painkillers are working: I can move again, and I even got a couple of hours sleep. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I lived through the war years but my memory is probably faulty. It was in fact introduced in tinned form from S.Africa just post war so you are correct on that. I still think there was an attempt to introduce whale meat but not looked that up. One of my Stillmen in the local distillery was a retired whaler and said he certainly ate it.
> Sneuk as I spelled it is a reef off Orkney so I have learned a couple of new things today.



Yes, both were introduced in 1947 / 48.  Just dragged out the relevant book off the shelf. 

Snoek was available on points. And it's related to the sardine, not the tuna. But it *is* an oily fish.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yes, both were introduced in 1947 / 48. * Just dragged out the relevant book off the shelf.*



"The Girls Bumper Book of Obscure Fish Based Foodstuffs of the 20th Century (Volume XII)"?


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> "The Girls Bumper Book of Obscure Fish Based Foodstuffs of the 20th Century (Volume XII)"?



Marguerite Patten's "Post-War Kitchen" actually... 

Although it is a modern (2004) re-print.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Marguerite Patten's "Post-War Kitchen" actually...
> 
> Although it is a modern (2004) re-print.



Well... close enough...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> there's a lemon on my desk



Tell him to get off and sit in a chair


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2022)

Fish and chips and beer soon


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well... close enough...



I washed up this morning but it already looks like General Patton's Post-War Kitchen....


----------



## Jenkins (11 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A Mundane question re booking train tickets via thetrainline.com (or similar booking service)
> 
> When is the cheapest time to purchase the tickets? (Not the time of day, but how long in advance) Is it cheaper with more than 90 days notice, or within 90 days?
> 
> 🤔


The reduced price tickets are normally released about 12 weeks in advance. I've got a couple of alerts set up with them for October & November ticket releases, but will probably book direct with Greater Anglia & East Midlands Trains as there's no booking fees.


----------



## Jenkins (11 May 2022)

It's been a grey, damp & windy day in this corner of Suffolk. Sums up how I feel about going back to work after a really nice long weekend off.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2022)

I'm seriously considering starting to do the washing.


----------



## biggs682 (11 May 2022)

Suns out now


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The reduced price tickets are normally released about 12 weeks in advance. I've got a couple of alerts set up with them for October & November ticket releases, but will probably book direct with Greater Anglia & East Midlands Trains as there's no booking fees.



Thanks. I'm looking at mid August.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2022)

Cats have been fed. My supper is in the works.

It stopped raining here about an hour ago.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2022)

I picked No1 daughter's bike up, this evening, as we're doing stuff over the weekend. 
Suffice it to say, she's not into bike maintenance 😂

The back brakes now work and the tyres have been inflated 'a bit' (15psi was a tad spongy, I thought). It's clean and lubed now, too..


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2022)

Lovely supper of sea bass-in-a-parcel, tabbouleh, steamed green beans and a garlic & herb butter sauce. 

*BURP*


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm signed off work for a week with a bad back, after getting a ticking off from the Doc for going into work on Monday and Tuesday.
> 
> I got some painkillers and also something to help muscles ralax, with a warning "*These'll make you sleepy, don't try to drive, operate machienery or think in sentences*". I think I'll use those in the night as sleeping had been a bit iffy since Friday...



I've just taken the muscle relaxants before going to bed.

Now I'll find out if they have any effect onmynmfilibblyneionfrvjsdnfrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggg...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A Mundane question re booking train tickets via thetrainline.com (or similar booking service)
> 
> When is the cheapest time to purchase the tickets? (Not the time of day, but how long in advance) Is it cheaper with more than 90 days notice, or within 90 days?
> 
> 🤔



Advance tickets aren’t generally released more than 84 days in advance


----------



## tyred (11 May 2022)

Had a nice thirty miler after work and I didn't get _too_ wet. Stopped en-route at the motor factors to pick up my gearbox mounting. Had a nice plate of vegetable soup with some crusty bread. 

I wonder am I the only one who cycles to collect car parts!


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Had a nice thirty miler after work and I didn't get _too_ wet. Stopped en-route at the motor factors to pick up my gearbox mounting. Had a nice plate of vegetable soup with some crusty bread.
> 
> I wonder am I the only one who cycles to collect car parts!



No.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Advance tickets aren’t generally released more than 84 days in advance



Ta. I'll count back from the date and check then. 👍


----------



## tyred (11 May 2022)

I've just re-filled my ice cube tray.


----------



## Reynard (11 May 2022)

Opposite in the temperature range. I've just filled my hot water bottle.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 May 2022)

Drinking green tea 🍵


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2022)

I need to go for a pee. Recent options are an ice cube tray, a hot water bottle and a green tea. Choices, choices!


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm seriously considering starting to do the washing.


Is this related to those painkillers you've recently started on?


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Had a nice thirty miler after work and I didn't get _too_ wet. Stopped en-route at the motor factors to pick up my gearbox mounting. Had a nice plate of vegetable soup with some crusty bread.
> 
> I wonder am I the only one who cycles to collect car parts!


I've cycled to collect tractor parts.
Three point linkages, hydraulic pump, inner tubes, that sort of thing.


----------



## rockyroller (11 May 2022)

my boss, the owner / founder of a 50 yr old business is rapidly declining, with signs of dementia which doesn't mix well w/his lifelong battle with dyslexia & micro-managing. it's a recipe for increasing difficulties for him at the office. the general manager is unable to help. his personal secretary of almost 50 years can not help. I'm afraid the end of his career will not be pretty. I need to think about my own livelihood & my responsibilities to myself & my family. I wish he would just sell the business to the GM or his main rep. a guy that he sort of foster raised, took under his wing when he was a troubled kid, because he himself was a troubled kid w/ an abusive father. that rep. knows the business very well, as does the GM . it's very sad to watch & work with him & watch him try to work w/ others in the office *sigh*


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2022)

I came home to find I'd had a delivery of a packet of seeds along with 3 free beers.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I came home to find I'd had a delivery of a packet of seeds along with 3 free beers.


The packet of seeds is easy work out, but how did they get the beers through the letter box?


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> The packet of seeds is easy work out, but how did they get the beers through the letter box?



Left by the back door in a somewhat damp cardboard box after a late afternoon downpour.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2022)

Time I did an Upsy Daisy and went to find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Kempstonian (12 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> there's a lemon on my desk



That post is both exciting and mundane at the same time.

Well done!


----------



## cookiemonster (12 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> there's a lemon on my desk



Oh! The drama!!


View: https://media.giphy.com/media/5i7umUqAOYYEw/giphy.gif


----------



## Moon bunny (12 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> there's a lemon on my desk



The lemon is in play


----------



## PeteXXX (12 May 2022)

Is this all about Sherlock Holmes finding a yellow door?
A lemon entry, my dear Watson!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2022)

The milk's gone off so it's straight onto coffee for me this morning.


----------



## Roseland triker (12 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The milk's gone off so it's straight onto coffee for me this morning.


Always.
I'm making smoked salmon panini for its side dish.


----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2022)

Morning .
Sunny here .
I am busy today . I have a dentist appointment this morning . Front filling . This afternoon we are going to the R.U.H in Bath for a cardiology appointment .


----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2022)

AH! Isn't it pretty? 
This was the cactus I tried to catch when it fell over some time ago. 
I regretted doing that as all those tiny spikes took ages to remove from my hand.


----------



## oldwheels (12 May 2022)

Another day of dodgy weather by the looks of it.
On FB there are people looking to book accommodation for next year.
On another bit somebody has thrown a figurative bomb in by posting something from a Norwegian newspaper which says all ferry journeys on vessels carrying less than 100,000 passengers will be free of charge. Looks genuine but I suppose vehicles will still have to pay. Problem here would be that we would be unable to travel due to hordes of daytrippers.


----------



## tyred (12 May 2022)

Despite the clouds and general greyness, it has remained dry so far. 

Last night I had noticed my neighbour dropped a jar of Dolmio pasta sauce when taking shopping from the car. She obviously was good enough to go back and pick up all the glass and just leave the sauce which means the pavement now looks like there has been a chainsaw massacre overnight


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 May 2022)

Drinking green tea 🍵


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2022)

Late waking up today.
The sun is out 
Our target today is a bacon sandwich at the turning around point of our walk .


----------



## Roseland triker (12 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Drinking green tea 🍵


You should be publicly flogged with a dead badger (3 weeks dead flavour)


----------



## dave r (12 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Drinking green tea 🍵



I like green tea, unfortunately it doesn't like me and I can't drink it.


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2022)

Well the sun is still shining


----------



## Threevok (12 May 2022)

I just cut 20 reams of SRA2 paper down to 2xA3


----------



## rockyroller (12 May 2022)

just about to finish a bagel, no cream cheese


----------



## rockyroller (12 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Late waking up today.


me too. neglected to set my alarm. ugh I so dislike over sleeping


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 May 2022)

I have a wasp that is pointedly ignoring the open window. I don't know which is worse - the irritating buzzing or the ''Where is it now?'' uncertainty of silence.


----------



## Speicher (12 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time I did an Upsy Daisy and went to find my bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



Look for your two girls, and it will probably be under them.


----------



## mybike (12 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a pedestrian crossing set of lights near the bottom but I've never seen anyone use it. I think it was probably Wickham Street - it takes a fair bit of traffic turning in.



Ah yes, Wickham St, where I lost a hubcap off my mini.



Illaveago said:


> AH! Isn't it pretty?
> This was the cactus I tried to catch when it fell over some time ago.
> I regretted doing that as all those tiny spikes took ages to remove from my hand.



Like the time I dropped a soldering iron but managed to catch it as it fell.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2022)

I'm having biscuits with my tea later.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> You should be publicly flogged with a dead badger (3 weeks dead flavour)



We don’t all live in the 7th century 😂


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 May 2022)

Just spent an hour on the bike


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2022)

Grey and very occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. At least it's not cold.

Took me ages to get to sleep last night. Was already beginning to get light when I finally dropped off. Hey ho...

Anyways, I have sorted out cat litter and cat biscuits this morning, and I have done some laundry, which is already hanging up to dry. I have also furkled in the freezer, and resurfaced with a pack of duck legs and some bacon. The duck legs will find their way into the slow cooker tomorrow.

Need to go to Screwfix this afternoon for some DIY supplies. And as I'm in the area, I can take the packaging from the Zooplus delivery to the tip. Saves me a fair bit of space in my blue wheelie bin.

My green wheelie bin was emptied this morning.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 May 2022)

Yet again, I've been sent to Coventry!


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2022)

Time for luncheon. I has a hungry.


----------



## Roseland triker (12 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> We don’t all live in the 7th century 😂


Maybe so but green tea is severely nasty and definitely warrants dead badger flogging.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Maybe so but green tea is severely nasty and definitely warrants dead badger flogging.



Clearly you speak nonsense 😂


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2022)

Bacon sandwich earned
Bacon sandwich eaten 
Now the gentle walk homeward into a headwind


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 May 2022)

Bit of a break and then some minor bike fettling in order.


----------



## postman (12 May 2022)

One hour ago I got a Facebook message from a friend.He has been contacted by a former work person.Asking me to contact him.16 years ago I retired and this bloke is the last person on earth I want to see again.The group I run has even told me never ever tell him about our monthly meetings.He was and I bet still is a first class twat.


----------



## raleighnut (12 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Maybe so but green tea is severely nasty and definitely warrants dead badger flogging.



Do you mean Green Tea or those horrid infusions with various things added. OK Twinings is pretty rank and overpriced but Sea Dyke and Aldi's own brand (Diplomat) are lovely, also be aware that Green Tea does not require the addition of Milk and Sugar to make it palatable unlike fermented Black (Indian) Tea which is very bitter.
you should also be aware that most Teabags contain a blend of Black and Green Tealeaves unless you go for a 'single origin' type like Assam


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2022)

Two slices of wholemeal bread & butter, one with pepperoni, one with the last of the gorgonzola, plus a pear, some raspberries and the obligatory two


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Do you mean Green Tea or those horrid infusions with various things added. OK Twinings is pretty rank and overpriced but Sea Dyke and Aldi's own brand (Diplomat) are lovely, also be aware that Green Tea does not require the addition of Milk and Sugar to make it palatable unlike fermented Black (Indian) Tea which is very bitter.
> you should also be aware that most Teabags contain a blend of Black and Green Tealeaves unless you go for a 'single origin' type like Assam



Oi!

I happen to like Assam!!!

Now Lapsang Souchong... That truly *does* taste like the bottom of an ashtray... Bleurgh.


----------



## tyred (12 May 2022)

The rain has finally arrived 

I suppose it will wash the blood Dolmio off the pavement.


----------



## rockyroller (12 May 2022)

my new mantra: "dodge, evade & avoid". should I walk in a zig-zag fashion as well?


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> just about to finish a bagel, no cream cheese



Bring your bagel here... I have lox and schmear in the fridge...


----------



## Roseland triker (12 May 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Do you mean Green Tea or those horrid infusions with various things added. OK Twinings is pretty rank and overpriced but Sea Dyke and Aldi's own brand (Diplomat) are lovely, also be aware that Green Tea does not require the addition of Milk and Sugar to make it palatable unlike fermented Black (Indian) Tea which is very bitter.
> you should also be aware that most Teabags contain a blend of Black and Green Tealeaves unless you go for a 'single origin' type like Assam


Sorry I pressed the report button rather than the like by mistake. 
Heavy black coffee here or strong wine....


----------



## Roseland triker (12 May 2022)

I occasionally particularly choose bottled water which has fizz in too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 May 2022)

It rained for about an hour today.

Guess which hour I was out riding to an appointment?


----------



## tyred (12 May 2022)

My post-work cycle perambulation has been cancelled due to inclement weather


----------



## Hebe (12 May 2022)

I can’t believe it’s not Friday.


----------



## rockyroller (12 May 2022)

ahhhhh ...


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2022)

I fell asleep, so I did not go out.


----------



## rockyroller (12 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bacon sandwich earned
> Bacon sandwich eaten
> Now the gentle walk homeward into a headwind



went to Burger King for an impossible Whopper the other day. intentionally to avoid meat due to my gout. & they put bacon on it. the only time in memory that I ever threw out bacon. I dream of bacon! how was it? what kind was it? anything else on the sandwich besides bacon?


----------



## Hebe (12 May 2022)

I thought I was defrosting either bolognaise sauce or chilli. Turns out it's chicken curry  off to Lidl for go-withers.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2022)

I have a whopping great big zit on the end of my nose.

Now have a good excuse to wear a face mask in public.


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## biggs682 (12 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> went to Burger King for an impossible Whopper the other day. intentionally to avoid meat due to my gout. & they put bacon on it. the only time in memory that I ever threw out bacon. I dream of bacon! how was it? what kind was it? anything else on the sandwich besides bacon?
> View attachment 644356



It was fantastic , just plain old bacon .
2 slices on some nice fresh white bread that hadn't just arrived from a supermarket and nothing else than butter


----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2022)

Evening .
There was another largish meteor again last night some peeps saw it around 10ish. Heading Somerset towards Malmesbury direction . Some peeps heard a sonic boom .


----------



## Illaveago (12 May 2022)

I hate those push on Schraeder valve connectors . If the tyre isn't flat when you start it will be by the time you connect it or the valve might have disappeared into the rim !


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2022)

Had a slice of grilled halloumi with chilli & oregano jammed in a crusty roll, and a tomato & avocado salad on the side.

Now listening to the North London derby.


----------



## rockyroller (12 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It was fantastic , just plain old bacon .
> 2 slices on some nice fresh white bread that hadn't just arrived from a supermarket and nothing else than butter



Ooh ... butter & bacon? wow THANK YOU! Yum! gotta try that some time this year!


----------



## rockyroller (12 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I hate those push on Schraeder valve connectors . If the tyre isn't flat when you start it will be by the time you connect it or the valve might have disappeared into the rim !



push from the other side?


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2022)

The football is not going well...


----------



## DCLane (12 May 2022)

I've ended up with a sore Achilles after a ride earlier went wrong; the rear mech on my Avanti Circa ended up in the rear wheel, breaking a spoke.

I was about 4 miles from home and had a long carry/push, with a stop for lunch on the way.

But it was a long uphill trek in SPD shoes. The RH Achilles is currently being treated and will hopefully be OK enough for a 400km audax starting Saturday morning.


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> The football is not going well...



It's just got worserer


----------



## Reynard (12 May 2022)

It is now going even less well...

The referee is doing nothing to stop the Son & Kane acting demonstration.


----------



## tyred (12 May 2022)

I braved the rain and went for a walk. Stopped in the library for a browse en-route.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Another day of dodgy weather by the looks of it.
> On FB there are people looking to book accommodation for next year.
> *On another bit somebody has thrown a figurative bomb in by posting something from a Norwegian newspaper which says all ferry journeys on vessels carrying less than 100,000 passengers will be free of charge. *Looks genuine but I suppose vehicles will still have to pay. Problem here would be that we would be unable to travel due to hordes of daytrippers.


There's no ferry operating in European waters capable of carrying 100,000 passengers, in a single sailing.
Largest operating, MV Ulysses, in UK waters carries just short of 2,000 per sailing.


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Evening .
> There was another largish meteor again last night some peeps saw it around 10ish. Heading Somerset towards Malmesbury direction . Some peeps heard a sonic boom .


This one?
https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/bristol-news/stunning-fireball-seen-over-bristol-7072285


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> push from the other side?


The inside!


----------



## raleighnut (13 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oi!
> 
> I happen to like Assam!!!
> 
> Now Lapsang Souchong... That truly *does* taste like the bottom of an ashtray... Bleurgh.



I'm not knocking Assam I was just using it as an example of a non-blended Tea

If you look at antique tea caddy's you'll find 2 receptacles inside, one for black (Indian) and the other for the more expensive green (Chinese) leaves with the object being you could blend your own.








Also note it has a lock to prevent ones servants from nicking your expensive commodity


----------



## raleighnut (13 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Sorry I pressed the report button rather than the like by mistake.
> Heavy black coffee here or strong wine....



I too was a Black Coffee fiend for years but as I aged it wasn't doing me any good so I switched to Tea with a twist of Lemon or a few drops of Lemon Juice (it turns it from a dark scummy liquid to a clear one) but that needed half a teaspoon of Sugar to take the edge off then I discovered Chinese Tea which needs nothing in it. Don't get me wrong I still enjoy the odd cup of (very strong) Coffee and even own a proper Espresso machine (DeLonghi) and always buy the strongest 'dark roast' beans but it's more of a special treat drink say after a meal especially if Maz has made something like a Tiramisu for pudding desert


----------



## Kempstonian (13 May 2022)

raleighnut said:


> I too was a Black Coffee fiend for years but as I aged it wasn't doing me any good so I switched to Tea with a twist of Lemon or a few drops of Lemon Juice (it turns it from a dark scummy liquid to a clear one) but that needed half a teaspoon of Sugar to take the edge off then I discovered Chinese Tea which needs nothing in it. Don't get me wrong I still enjoy the odd cup of (very strong) Coffee and even own a proper Espresso machine (DeLonghi) and always buy the strongest 'dark roast' beans but it's more of a special treat drink say after a meal especially if Maz has made something like a Tiramisu for pudding desert *dessert.*


FIFY... HTH


----------



## Kempstonian (13 May 2022)

A nice channel for SciFi fans. Short stories.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7sDT8jZ76VLV1u__krUutA

Here's a sample:


----------



## Kempstonian (13 May 2022)

Bagels. What's the point of the hole? Is it trying to be a doughnut?


----------



## Kempstonian (13 May 2022)

Cedric and Holding. The best players Spurs have got. 😠


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2022)

I hope there's no paraskevidekatriaphobians here today. If so, pull the duvet over your head and stay there! 

😕


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> push from the other side?



Do you mean climb inside the tyre ?


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2022)

Morning .
It is grey and windy here .
My tooth repair went well . The young dentist did a good job . It sounded like she used loads of tools on it . Grinder, rasp, sand paper and a final polish .
The meeting with the cardiologist also went well. They think that my niggles earlier in the year were due to high blood pressure and that I should remain on tablets to reduce it . Oh! The monitoring of my aorta is stable and has remained constant . Must be due to a lot of freewheeling !


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2022)

Friday morning
Looks like another nice day outside
Time to make a brew me thinks


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2022)

Last night I finished servicing the last of 5 bikes that I have had to service for peeps . I can have a rest now and play with things I want to . The servicing would have been a lot easier if the bikes hadn't been neglected for years .
Some of the money came in handy for buying my last bike , my Viking .


----------



## Roseland triker (13 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Last night I finished servicing the last of 5 bikes that I have had to service for peeps . I can have a rest now and play with things I want to . The servicing would have been a lot easier if the bikes hadn't been neglected for years .
> Some of the money came in handy for buying my last bike , my Viking .


How much is your insurance for bike mechanicing?
Mines not too bad but I'm workshop only no mobile repairing as that's much more expensive.


----------



## oldwheels (13 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's no ferry operating in European waters capable of carrying 100,000 passengers, in a single sailing.
> Largest operating, MV Ulysses, in UK waters carries just short of 2,000 per sailing.



This means in effect that all sailings, presumably passenger only will be free. I don't see it happening in my lifetime anyway.
The idea is to boost the economy of the offshore islands tho' that would imply vehicles free as well. Dream on.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 May 2022)

Beautiful day by the sea, housework done, washing on and just opened up the office.


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2022)

Have the old set designers from the 60's Doctor Who series been called back from retirement to design the set for our Eurovision chap?

They look like they are on to a winner !


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Still looks nice 
Can people keep the A34 clear please


----------



## oldwheels (13 May 2022)

Another damp windy miserable day.
Looking at the ferry terminal webcam there is a long queue of motorhomes, campers and one tugger lined up well before final check in. Probably fleeing as they discover it is not the paradise they thought it would be.
In our own wandering days we often left the west coast and headed east for better weather.

A close relative has died and I really should attend the cremation. Problem is it is in Hamilton at 0900. A truly ungodly hour but the only slot available apparently in an area I am not familiar with. Do not mention satnav.
Twenty years ago I would have bombed down there through Glasgow at peak morning rush hour with no problem. 
Now sadly I would not attempt such a journey even outside rush hour.
I would drive to say Aberdeen since I know the road well but strange and congested roads with fast traffic are not my favourite.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 May 2022)

Drinking green tea 🍵


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2022)

I really have no idea what they're doing outside. It sounds like they're sanding the entire outside of the building. A good time for a day away somewhere quieter. I wonder where the sun's shining.


----------



## Threevok (13 May 2022)

Halfway into work, I realised I wasn't wearing my contact lenses. I wondered why my bike glasses were so smudged.

Luckily, Mrs V brought them to work, whilst dropping off no1 son


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2022)

My glasses were also a bit mucky this morning.

I've now cleaned them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I really have no idea what they're doing outside. It sounds like they're sanding the entire outside of the building. A good time for a day away somewhere quieter. I wonder where the sun's shining.



Not here.


----------



## Threevok (13 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Evening .
> There was another largish meteor again last night some peeps saw it around 10ish. Heading Somerset towards Malmesbury direction . Some peeps heard a sonic boom .



Caught on film here

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/wales/south_east_wales


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2022)

I've made flapjacks. 
There's a grated apple & some sultanas in them for added moistness 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> Caught on film here
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/wales/south_east_wales



I don't have a BBC


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2022)

I've got to walk up a big hill on Sunday morning, at 1am. Snowdon sunrise walk ! 

Only down side, is my right big toe has been giving me problems for a few weeks due to a lost nail (broke my toe in November) and it's been a bit 'infected'. I 'may' have sorted a bit of sticky out nail a couple of day's ago (used my sons numbing cream before I got 'digging) but it's still rather painful but no longer 'leaking goo'.


----------



## raleighnut (13 May 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Cedric and Holding. The best players Spurs have got. 😠



The Batsman's Holding the bowlers Willey


View: https://youtu.be/D0a-FOoM9ms


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> I've got to walk up a big hill on Sunday morning, at 1am. Snowdon sunrise walk !
> 
> Only down side, is my right big toe has been giving me problems for a few weeks due to a lost nail (broke my toe in November) and it's been a bit 'infected'. I 'may' have sorted a bit of sticky out nail a couple of day's ago (used my sons numbing cream before I got 'digging) but it's still rather painful but no longer 'leaking goo'.



Most peculiar... My daughter and I are ascending Snowdon on Sunday, too, but starting at at 04:30, or maybe earlier if we're up & about... We're walking the Llanberis Path and down the Snowdon Ranger (thence over the coll to get back to Llanberis. 

Weather's looking pretty good for the day/night, isn't it!?


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> How much is your insurance for bike mechanicing?
> Mines not too bad but I'm workshop only no mobile repairing as that's much more expensive.



These bikes were for friends and a neighbour . They would have been classed as uneconomical repairs . The bikes had been neglected for years and had accumulated rust and caked on dirt and grease .
The time I spent working on them worked out as pennies per hour which excluded ordering and collecting parts .
I know what is like when it came to insurance when I repaired cars . So many limitations,certain cars excluded, any welding had to be watched for half an hour . Plus the cost !


----------



## Illaveago (13 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Drinking green tea 🍵



Verdigris?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not here.



A curious yellow disc has appeared in the sky....


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2022)

It's gone again; okay, as you were...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A curious yellow disc has appeared in the sky....



Frisby?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2022)

Ooooh, oooo, the glowing disc is back again...



Oh... Never mind.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Frisby?



Not unless the neighbour has some _very _smart chickens...


----------



## fossyant (13 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Most peculiar... My daughter and I are ascending Snowdon on Sunday, too, but starting at at 04:30, or maybe earlier if we're up & about... We're walking the Llanberis Path and down the Snowdon Ranger (thence over the coll to get back to Llanberis.
> 
> Weather's looking pretty good for the day/night, isn't it!?



Might see you on my way down the Llanberis Path - We'll be leaving the top after sun rise (5:20am) so might see you at some point.


----------



## Ripple (13 May 2022)

On my way to work I saw a van with words "Stiff nipples" all over it. Googled it and it's a company indeed.


----------



## Threevok (13 May 2022)

Ripple said:


> On my way to work I saw a van with words "Stiff nipples" all over it. Googled it and it's a company indeed.



Not sure if this a company though

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-61414665


----------



## mybike (13 May 2022)

I wonder if these people who dislike green tea so much allow it to steep for too long, it should be very light straw in colour.

In other news, I have eaten a prawn cocktail one day over date. I like to live dangerously.


----------



## mybike (13 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I hate those push on Schraeder valve connectors . If the tyre isn't flat when you start it will be by the time you connect it or the valve might have disappeared into the rim !



It's the presta ones I hate, keep breaking the ends off.


----------



## mybike (13 May 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> A nice channel for SciFi fans. Short stories.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7sDT8jZ76VLV1u__krUutA
> 
> Here's a sample:




Yes they produce some really good short videos.


----------



## rockyroller (13 May 2022)

wow the price for a brake job on my car really went up!


----------



## rockyroller (13 May 2022)

Ripple said:


> On my way to work I saw a van with words "Stiff nipples" all over it. Googled it and it's a company indeed.



I'd google that but I'm at work ... hehe


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2022)

Warm, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Did not sleep well. Have had a gentle morning. Done some writing and fired off a message to a racing driver friend to ask him about his time competing in FF1600 in the late 80s. I need some background info from him to help develop one of my characters.

The crock pot is also locked and loaded with duck legs, onions, spices and orange.

Am discovering the joy of living with bargain basement mechanical watches. The Kelek has thrown a strop after Madam Lexi was discovered playing with it, and the strap on the Paul Jobin simply disintegrated when I tried to put it on this morning. The Gradus is ticking along nicely though, and looks a lot better for a clean with metal polish on the strap & case and toothpaste on the crystal.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (13 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've ended up with a sore Achilles after a ride earlier went wrong; the rear mech on my Avanti Circa ended up in the rear wheel, breaking a spoke.
> 
> I was about 4 miles from home and had a long carry/push, with a stop for lunch on the way.
> 
> But it was a long uphill trek in SPD shoes. The RH Achilles is currently being treated and will hopefully be OK enough for a 400km audax starting Saturday morning.



that would have been a long walk barefoot, but maybe that would have been better?


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2022)

raleighnut said:


> I'm not knocking Assam I was just using it as an example of a non-blended Tea
> 
> If you look at antique tea caddy's you'll find 2 receptacles inside, one for black (Indian) and the other for the more expensive green (Chinese) leaves with the object being you could blend your own.
> 
> ...



Tea was spendy, so was sugar and porcelain, so taking tea was a right way of showing off.

But did you know that when tea first arrived in the UK in the 17th century, people would brew the tea, then throw away the liquid and eat the leaves...


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> Bagels. What's the point of the hole? Is it trying to be a doughnut?



Actually, it was so that they could be carried around the streets threaded onto a stick and sold to passers by.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2022)

mybike said:


> I wonder if these people who dislike green tea so much allow it to steep for too long, it should be very light straw in colour.
> 
> In other news, I have eaten a prawn cocktail one day over date. I like to live dangerously.



The cooked chicken breast fillets I bought last week on yellow sticker is the subject of a recall notice - there has been an outbreak of salmonella at the processing plant.

Cost me more to go back to Tesco for a refund than what I paid, so I'll just take it out of the freezer and bin it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2022)

mybike said:


> I wonder if these people who dislike green tea so much allow it to steep for too long, it should be very light straw in colour.
> 
> In other news, I have eaten a prawn cocktail one day over date. I like to live dangerously.



I have to admit, I never really enjoyed the stuff, even when prepared in a Japanese tea ceremony run by one of the most well known tea ceremony... leading... people*... in one of the tea societies in Japan, stirred with the bamboo frother and supplied with those little biscuits that are supposed to take the edge off the bitterness.

*_I'm sure they have an official title, but my wife called her "Grandma"..._


----------



## DCLane (13 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> that would have been a long walk barefoot, but maybe that would have been better?



You don't know the back streets of West Yorkshire; I'd have come home with all sorts of glass/metal/etc. in my feet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Tea was spendy, so was sugar and porcelain, so taking tea was a right way of showing off.
> 
> But did you know that when tea first arrived in the UK in the 17th century, *people would brew the tea, then throw away the liquid and eat the leaves... *



I wonder who first said: "Hey, everyone, I've got an idea..."

Probably just after the invention of tea bags, come to think of it...


----------



## Ripple (13 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I'd google that but I'm at work ... hehe


I'm at work too ... but I'll help you.


----------



## raleighnut (13 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Tea was spendy, so was sugar and porcelain, so taking tea was a right way of showing off.
> 
> But did you know that when tea first arrived in the UK in the 17th century, people would brew the tea, then throw away the liquid and eat the leaves...



Yep Tea tastes better in a 'fine bone china' cup, mine is a mug style one bought from a gift shop in Walsingham (heavily discounted at the end of summer from £5.99 to £1.50) after a trip there on the 'Wells to Walsingham' light Railway just before that too closed down for the winter. I'd post a picture but my ancient computer seems to have had a row with the camera so they're not talking to each other anymore.


----------



## mybike (13 May 2022)

My son has just sent this picture to his mother:






He has a sadistic streak.


----------



## Jenkins (13 May 2022)

Dear Mr. Johnson,

I would like to apply to be one of your 91,000 if there is an enhancement package to go with the (lack of) job.

Yours sincerely,

jenkins.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2022)

Lovely lunch of a crusty roll filled with lox and a schmear, plus an orange (the zest is in the crock pot), half an avocado and two


----------



## Jenkins (13 May 2022)

Nice and sunny in this corner of Suffolk and it's warming up nicely despite a bit of a breeze. Lousy night's sleep and I was awake far too early, but at least it meant that the bedding got changed before I left for work at just before 9am.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2022)

It's definitely sunnier here than earlier too. Still blowing something of a hoolie though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2022)

mybike said:


> My son has just sent this picture to his mother:
> 
> View attachment 644469
> 
> ...



And they say Education standards are slipping...


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Can people keep the A34 clear please



Thanks all for doing your bit

It's amazing what you pick up on the way home


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2022)

My mower parts haven't turned up yet.

Looks like No Mow May has been enforced chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Thanks all for doing your bit
> 
> It's amazing what you pick up on the way home



Another bike?


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Another bike?



As if I would
You must know me too well


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> As if I would
> You must know me too well


----------



## oldwheels (13 May 2022)

Black Friday indeed. MV Isle of Mull has developed engine problems and turned back to Oban. All sailings on this boat now cancelled for today and tomorrow morning. Calmac phone lines are probably melting by now with people trying to rebook. 
They will pay for ( or at least they used to) emergency overnight accommodation but given the touroid avalanche getting a bed anywhere will be a big problem.
This is why when I go to Oban even for a day trip I have sleeping bag and overnight bag with me as well as medication for a week.
I am booked next Wednesday so hope they have it fixed as MV LOTI is off to dry dock in Greenock for a week so no spare capacity.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2022)

I have a  and a chocolate seashell thing.


----------



## rockyroller (13 May 2022)

banana & cliff bar for lunch. this no meat thing is getting old


----------



## rockyroller (13 May 2022)

date nite w/ Wifey. a place known for it's beer & pizza. gonna be hard to avoid alcohol & meat toppings


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> date nite w/ Wifey. a place known for it's beer & pizza. gonna be hard to avoid alcohol & meat toppings



Try a pizza Fiorentina if you can get it... With cheese sauce, spinach and an egg on top.


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2022)

Cats have been fed. It is time to feed me.


----------



## pawl (13 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Tea was spendy, so was sugar and porcelain, so taking tea was a right way of showing off.
> 
> But did you know that when tea first arrived in the UK in the 17th century, people would brew the tea, then throw away the liquid and eat the leaves...





As the bard once said.Not a lot of people know that.could I still swallow the leaves as I drink the tea


----------



## pawl (13 May 2022)

I’ve learnt a lot in the last ten minutes Holes in Bagels so they can carry them on sticks.People making tea ,tipping the water away and eating the leaves What ever next
I am now going to apply for a place on the chase


----------



## tyred (13 May 2022)

Turned into a lovely sunny if windy and slightly cold evening. Just over thirty miles ridden. 

My now traditional Friday night pie is in the oven and bottle of Guinness is in the fridge. 

In other news, the oven tray is hot. DAMHIK


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A curious yellow disc has appeared in the sky....


You mean a UFO!


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not unless the neighbour has some _very _smart chickens...



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rFUt-EHaaFY


----------



## Jenkins (13 May 2022)

A little bit of yellow stickering on the way home from work produced a couple of nets of sweet clementines for 35p each and a pack of 4 lemon muffins for 30p. I'm holding 15p worth of the muffins responsible for the 20 minute doze I had in the armchair earlier.


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2022)

Can't decide what bike to use tomorrow am could be the Cannondale , Giant or something else ????


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Can't decide what bike to use tomorrow am could be the Cannondale , Giant or something else ????


I vote for the _"Something Else"._


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2022)

Duck a l'orange here tonight, with mashed potato and red cabbage with onion & ginger.


----------



## DCLane (13 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> I vote for the _"Something Else"._



But he's that many "something else's" it's take half a day to decide.

My suggestion: the pink one


----------



## DCLane (13 May 2022)

An early night due to the 3am alarm call, in order to get to the 400km audax which has a 5.30am start time


----------



## Reynard (13 May 2022)

I need a 

And I really shouldn't be left unattended with a bag of pretzel sticks...


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2022)

Time to put Marcus Archibald and Jake Mott back into their respective pigeonholes in my imagination and call time on the writing for this evening.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Roseland triker (14 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> These bikes were for friends and a neighbour . They would have been classed as uneconomical repairs . The bikes had been neglected for years and had accumulated rust and caked on dirt and grease .
> The time I spent working on them worked out as pennies per hour which excluded ordering and collecting parts .
> I know what is like when it came to insurance when I repaired cars . So many limitations,certain cars excluded, any welding had to be watched for half an hour . Plus the cost !


Good luck when one of them sues you because the brake failed or something.
Financial gain from any sort of repair work done makes you liable as I'm sure you know.


----------



## Roseland triker (14 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> An early night due to the 3am alarm call, in order to get to the 400km audax which has a 5.30am start time


You up driving then?


----------



## DCLane (14 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> You up driving then?



Yes. Drive to the start, then ride. Lots already up at the start point.


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> Yes. Drive to the start, then ride. Lots already up at the start point.



Good luck


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2022)

Been awake for a while so going for some miles


----------



## Roseland triker (14 May 2022)

Boats been in and out of the harbour so the village has been rattled all night long.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2022)

I just ate toast for breakfast.


----------



## Oldhippy (14 May 2022)

I have had coffee in bed and may have another.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I have had coffee in bed and may have another.



Coffee is probably easier to drink if you pour it in a mug.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2022)

One of the local Avian population is sitting on the chimney and telling it's compatriots all about it. The noise is being amplified down the chimney so it sounds like I've got a Crow in the stove.


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2022)

Time for a brunch bar 27 miles covered.
Sat in a bus shelter.


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Good luck when one of them sues you because the brake failed or something.
> Financial gain from any sort of repair work done makes you liable as I'm sure you know.



I bet a good number of people have started up businesses by doing work for other people and friends .
Have you ever asked a friend to fix your car ,plumbing, plastering , your computer ?
I checked that things were working fully before returning the bikes to their owners . 
I haven't taken work from cycle shops , I have given them sales from parts . The condition that the bikes were in would have made most places say that they were uneconomical to repair .


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2022)

Morning .
I won't be making hot drinks for anyone in case they spill it and sue me !

Likewise I won't be making packed lunches , buying takeaways for people in case of food poisoning !


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2022)

Ooh! I'm rattled !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> Yes. Drive to the start, then ride. Lots already up at the start point.



All the best @DCLane.


----------



## Roseland triker (14 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! I'm rattled !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Rattled comes in bottles so you don't have to make it


----------



## Hebe (14 May 2022)

Good luck @DCLane 

Lie-in here though I think I shall get up for a brew. Cinema at lunchtime and then Eurovision with the girl later. Which necessitates the purchase and consumption of Eurovision Snacks (fondant fancies).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2022)

I only ate half my pizza last night and took the healthy salad accompaniment route. This means that there was pizza for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2022)

Time for a cup of tea.


----------



## oldwheels (14 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> One of the local Avian population is sitting on the chimney and telling it's compatriots all about it. The noise is being amplified down the chimney so it sounds like I've got a Crow in the stove.



Perhaps you have. A neighbour once came to ask if I could investigate a strange noise coming from her fireplace which had a screen and freestanding electric heater. I removed both and found a somewhat confused pigeon which had come down the chimney.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Perhaps you have. A neighbour once came to ask if I could investigate a strange noise coming from her fireplace which had a screen and freestanding electric heater. I removed both and found a somewhat confused pigeon which had come down the chimney.



I'm going to light it in a minute, so we'll know one way or the other...


----------



## oldwheels (14 May 2022)

Dry so far this morning so may get out later. 
Calmac have got the ferry running again but chaos yesterday when one engine failed. Many made for Lochaline where the ferry ran a shuttle service beyond the normal timetable but had to stop eventually so apparently at least 100 people were left in Lochaline which has nothing much to offer. I suppose they had to kip in their cars tho' there is a good burger van at the terminal but no idea if it remained open beyond normal times. Not been that way for some time now but the toilet block on my last trip could kindly be described as "basic".


----------



## Roseland triker (14 May 2022)

Off to the woods for a ride.
Ultegra brake service complete without the use of "special tools" 
Just used a plastic tube and syringe


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2022)

Ended up with 43 miles
First cuppa went down well


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm going to light it in a minute, so we'll know one way or the other...



Mmm! Smells like chicken !


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Rattled comes in bottles so you don't have to make it
> 
> View attachment 644576



I don't like cloudy cider .I prefer Strongbow or Thatchers.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Mmm! Smells like chicken !



he's either frazzled or elsewhere now.

I just have to light the stove for about an hour at this time of day before the sun finally hits the window and the apartment warms up.


----------



## rockyroller (14 May 2022)

well, it's Saturday, so everything should go right, right?


----------



## rockyroller (14 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just ate toast for breakfast.



me too! w/ an omelette on the side ...


----------



## Speicher (14 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> well, it's Saturday, so everything should go right, right?



Not sure how you reach that conclusion?

It needs more investigation. You could start by defining your parameters.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> me too! w/ an omelette on the side ...



I usually put it on top. It'll fall off the side.


----------



## Speicher (14 May 2022)

@biggs682 

Do your rhubarbs talk to you before you cook them?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2022)

I have taken the recycling out but I had to take it all for a walk to the skip at the end of the road because our skip was overflowing. And I've delivered some shopping to my mum. 

Siesta time and then a bike ride. In sandals and shorts because it's warm and sunny.


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> @biggs682
> 
> Do your rhubarbs talk to you before you cook them?



Tricky question that


----------



## Ripple (14 May 2022)

Damn, got a puncture in the rear tyre of my bike. And of course all the puncture kit is at home. Gonna be slow walk home then after work.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2022)

Warm & sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept in somewhat. Did a load of laundry this morning, and re-jigged the fridges in the kitchen and utility room. And yes, that pack of cooked chicken I mentioned yesterday is on the product recall list. I shall just bin it.

Had a cheese & pepperoni toastie for lunch, and I watched the Formula E from Berlin. That was a very intriguing and absorbing race. My man came through to 7th from 15th on the grid. And we get to do it all again tomorrow, where they reverse the track layout.

Might sneak in a bicycular bimble before the FA Cup final.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2022)

I've just washed my bike because we need some rain here.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2022)

Had a lovely bimble along the gravel tracks to the fishing lakes at Oxlode in the company of Max the MTB.

Home just in time for "Abide With Me"

Now settling down to the cup final.


----------



## oldwheels (14 May 2022)

Managed to get out for a trike run at last. Wind was forecast to be moderate but more like a small gale.
Really had to work hard uphill against the wind so knackered now. A lot of tourist traffic but mostly small convoys. 
The terrified tourists at the front and the frustrated and enraged locals at the back.
Tomorrow looks less wind but higher chance of rain but need to sort out some things in the garden.
My SIL in Denmark says they have rain today for the first time in 14 weeks. She does get a bit muddled sometimes and is recovering from covid which she said was not too bad in her case.


----------



## biggs682 (14 May 2022)

Been a lovely sunny day here 
Rain forecast for early doors am tomorrow


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2022)

I took some of the muscle relaxant tablets because my back was going stiff. Now I feel like a zoned out hippy...


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2022)

I have a nice


----------



## Oldhippy (14 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I took some of the muscle relaxant tablets because my back was going stiff. Now I feel like a zoned out hippy...



Did somebody call? 😃


----------



## oldwheels (14 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Did somebody call? 😃



When I went to work in Mull in 1972 we had a colony of hippies living around a derelict farm building in a variety of caravans, old buses, tents, an ex army assault craft and I seem to remember one pair in an old Volvo. Some remain here as now respectable citizens and none of the recent incomers have any idea of their background. Most seemed to come from well off families and gradually over several years drifted away and in any case the farm was bought by working farmers and they could not stay longer anyway.
The one with the boat who was a talented artist sailed from the Thames by keeping the land on his left hand side until he got here where he moored bow in to the railings in front of the then public toilets.


----------



## Ripple (14 May 2022)

Ripple said:


> Damn, got a puncture in the rear tyre of my bike. And of course all the puncture kit is at home. Gonna be slow walk home then after work.



Most epic puncture repair ever.
Started at almost 3 pm. Finished at 5.15pm.

Inbetween:

Got spare tube and pump from manager.
Removed rear wheel, tyre and tube. Found the culprit - tiny piece of metal spike. Took that out too. All that took around 10 minutes.
Tried to pump the new tube a bit.
Pump doesn't work.
After a while messaged to manager that his pump doesn't work.
Help arrived - 2 patrol cars and 5 people.
They tried to pump the tube. Nope.
Then they tried to use electric pump they found in one of the patrol cars. That pump didn't work too (solidarity with manual pump, eh ...)
Supervisor asked me if I've got money with me. Yes I have. "We can take you to Halfords".
I jumped in the security patrol car and after a few seconds I asked supervisor if he can take me home instead and I'll grab my puncture repair kit. Yup, no problem.
Came home, grabbed my kit and we went back to work. I tried my best not to puke all over the car as supervisor speed up from 0 mph to 10000 whatever mph in a fraction of a second (that's electric car for you).
Relaxed about 5 minutes while my intestines got back from my throat into their designated place in my stomach.
Changed the tube, pumped it - all done in 10 minutes.

All this because I didn't have puncture repair kit with me. Don't know why I kept it at home. Ignorance, laziness or both.


----------



## oldwheels (14 May 2022)

This is our main road to the ferry


----------



## Hebe (14 May 2022)

I’m going to bring the second load of laundry 🧺 in from the line.


----------



## postman (14 May 2022)

Thank you Planet X.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2022)

's a bit like most of the roads out here @oldwheels - only with a better surface...


----------



## dave r (14 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> This is our main road to the ferry
> 
> View attachment 644717




Thats an excellent bit of parking I did like the one thats reported here, https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/bristol-news/bristol-traffic-live-tesco-lorry-7072849 his preferred route was closed due to roadworks so he tried to rat run some small streets and got his arctic stuck for 12 hours.


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2022)

I did some touching up on my bike . Georgie is inspecting it .


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I did some touching up on my bike . Georgie is inspecting it .



I see you have done the task while being adequately supervised. 

Very smart bike, btw...


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2022)

That was a very enjoyable FA Cup final for the neutral to watch.

A fantastic game of football, and I think (just) the right winners in the end.


----------



## Ripple (14 May 2022)

I learnt a new word. A thistle.


----------



## oldwheels (14 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats an excellent bit of parking I did like the one thats reported here, https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/bristol-news/bristol-traffic-live-tesco-lorry-7072849 his preferred route was closed due to roadworks so he tried to rat run some small streets and got his arctic stuck for 12 hours.



I thought satnav were more sophisticated these days as that sort of thing used to happen a lot. May be he did not have one or did not look at it as ones for motorhomes etc give warning about potential hazards.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I thought satnav were more sophisticated these days as that sort of thing used to happen a lot. May be he did not have one or did not look at it as ones for motorhomes etc give warning about potential hazards.



Or maybe he was looking at it too much: an alarming number of drivers I pass seem to be looking at their dashboards.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> That was a very enjoyable FA Cup final for the neutral to watch.
> 
> A fantastic game of football, and I think (just) the right winners in the end.



I have a problem with having to have a winner. 0 - 0 at full time, 0 - 0 after extra time. No goals to separate the two teams. In my head, that was a draw. Similar to the England v New Zealand World ODI final. Scores tied at the end of the game, play a concocted ''superover'' and still the scores are tied, play another superover and still end up with the scores tied. That, in my mind was a tie - three times a tie - but they have to have a winner on some arbitrary rule about boundaries scored. 

But, there again, I don't get that the red team played in red and the blue team played in yellow. Unless the referee is chromatically challenged, of course.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2022)

Cats fed, I have a TV dinner and it's time for Eurovision.


----------



## oldwheels (14 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> 's a bit like most of the roads out here @oldwheels - only with a better surface...



It does have a reasonable surface at the moment but takes a fair battering from heavy goods vehicles of all kinds and often has a fair volume of traffic. This is the second time this week it has been blocked. My main cycling route is similar in width but the surface is parts means I cannot exceed slow walking pace on my trike due to the potholes.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have a problem with having to have a winner. 0 - 0 at full time, 0 - 0 after extra time. No goals to separate the two teams. In my head, that was a draw. Similar to the England v New Zealand World ODI final. Scores tied at the end of the game, play a concocted ''superover'' and still the scores are tied, play another superover and still end up with the scores tied. That, in my mind was a tie - three times a tie - but they have to have a winner on some arbitrary rule about boundaries scored.
> 
> But, there again, I don't get that the red team played in red and the blue team played in yellow. Unless the referee is chromatically challenged, of course.



I remember the cup final replays - us Gunners won the last ever replay back in '93. 

On match stats tho, Liverpool had more possession (53% - 47%), more shots (17-10), but shots on target, corners and fouls were even stevens.

It is a knockout competition though, so there has to be a winner.


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> It does have a reasonable surface at the moment but takes a fair battering from heavy goods vehicles of all kinds and often has a fair volume of traffic. This is the second time this week it has been blocked. My main cycling route is similar in width but the surface is parts means I cannot exceed slow walking pace on my trike due to the potholes.



Here everything gets chewed up by farm machinery, and peat soils aren't terribly stable. 

One CC member who rode past my house a while ago described the roads as "biblically bad"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I remember the cup final replays - us Gunners won the last ever replay back in '93.
> 
> On match stats tho, Liverpool had more possession (53% - 47%), more shots (17-10), but shots on target, corners and fouls were even stevens.
> 
> It is a knockout competition though, so there has to be a winner.



A knockout where neither team can knock the other one out during the game, though. 

(Mind you, I'm not too sure about a knockout song contest, either.)


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2022)

Hah! I only watch Eurovision for the stitched-up voting. 

The music is pretty well much garbage from start to finish LOL


----------



## Reynard (14 May 2022)

Although the Norway act is rather fun. It's silly enough to want to watch it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cats fed, I have a TV dinner and it's time for Eurovision.



Oh heck, I'm going to hide under the blanket...


----------



## MontyVeda (14 May 2022)

I bumped into a random bloke from decades ago at work today... turns out there's a video of me from 1988 on YT


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2022)

Off to walk up Snowdon in a few hours. Not so sure its a good idea as I've twisted my knee. Been on painkillers and volterol all day. Easing a little.


----------



## Illaveago (14 May 2022)

Whilst I was working on my bike this afternoon I heard a rustling sound behind me . I turned round expecting to see Georgie, but all I saw was some mint leaves moving around . Mouse ?  It eventually revealed itself as a Slow worm writhing around ! I didn't know if it was attacking something or being attacked ! Eventually they separated . It was two !


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> me too! *w/ an omelette on the side* ...


Top or bottom?


----------



## Kempstonian (14 May 2022)

postman said:


> Thank you Planet X.



That 4th pic looks like a blue grinning frog!


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I took some of the muscle relaxant tablets because my back was going stiff. Now I feel like a zoned out hippy...


What size, and could you manage a full one!


----------



## Kempstonian (14 May 2022)

I think I might have just set a record. I was attempting to set up a Facebook account. Went through all the setup screens, put in the 'secret code' they sent me by email, waited... and then got a message to say my account was suspended!

I won't bother again. Stuff Faceache.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2022)

Ripple said:


> Most epic puncture repair ever.
> Started at almost 3 pm. Finished at 5.15pm.
> 
> Inbetween:
> ...


You don't do things the easy way do you.
They didn't want to give you a lift home at the end of your shift!
That's disgraceful and I'd be having words if I were you.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Whilst I was working on my bike this afternoon I heard a rustling sound behind me . I turned round expecting to see Georgie, but all I saw was some mint leaves moving around . Mouse ?  It eventually revealed itself as a Slow worm writhing around ! I didn't know if it was attacking something or being attacked ! Eventually they separated . It was two !



Slow worm pr0n methinks...


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2022)

Anyways, I is off to bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (15 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> Not sure how you reach that conclusion?
> 
> It needs more investigation. You could start by defining your parameters.



I don't fall down & go boom


----------



## DCLane (15 May 2022)

400km audax finished successfully, with my right Achilles VERY strapped up which resulted in no further issues although not being able to stretch and move it meant sore leggies ...


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2022)

Time for some miles


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles



Me too


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Me too



Enjoy


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2022)

Good morning...



Reynard said:


> it's time for Eurovision.



Is it over yet or should I go on hiding?


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2022)

I didn't know that the Eurovision Thong contest was on last night ! 

It seems wearing one gets you a lot of points !


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2022)

Morning.
It sounded like we had quite a bit of rain in the night by the sound of it hitting our windows . It is dry at the moment .

No car boot sale today as it was called off last night due to the weather .


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2022)

I was just wondering ! 
If we were to meet an intelligent life form and wanted to translate their language into English who decides how their words are spelled ?
It's just at the moment some words had silent "P's" which sound like "S".


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2022)

Coffee & breakfast done. Time to get dressed and head off to Mallory Park.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Enjoy



I did.....I think. First time for a while back round a reasonably hilly 32 mile loop. Met the same guy twice so he must have been doing it in reverse. Lovely day but not exactly warm.


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I did.....I think. First time for a while back round a reasonably hilly 32 mile loop. Met the same guy twice so he must have been doing it in reverse. Lovely day but not exactly warm.



That's good then.... I think . 
I ended up doing 30 miles and set of in light rain which soon stopped. 

It's always nice to see another cyclist out doing Same route in different way .


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2022)

Birds have been fed.
First cuppa went down well. 
Might try a second one.


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2022)

Second cuppa went down well. 
Couldn't manage a third in such quick succession .


----------



## pawl (15 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Coffee & breakfast done. Time to get dressed and head off to Mallory Park.



That’s a long rideor drive


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2022)

Nice sunny morning when I got up late today.
Quick breakfast and then out on trike. Got a text from Calmac saying the main road was only passible by cars { this due to the offroad bus not being recovered yet} and anybody else has to find an alternative and that means my normal route is going to be busy. Not to bad but the jungle drums had been throbbing but not very accurately so a lot of cars took the only reasonable alternative. Not sure what they can do about bus passengers tho' as there is nowhere to turn round anywhere near and a double decker would be a frightening prospect on bits of that road.
Anyway heard a cuckoo twice and a variety of wildlife before turning back earlier than usual.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I took some of the muscle relaxant tablets because my back was going stiff. Now I feel like a zoned out hippy...



I don't even have to take the muscle relaxants.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2022)

My coffee grinder creates so much static it makes the hairs on the back of my hand bristle when I remove the ground beans.

Evidently, I've moved on from tea to coffee this morning.


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2022)

pawl said:


> That’s a long rideor drive



Just over 300 mile round trip by car as I think it's only the M3 you can cycle on😁

Got here, went to make a cuppa...
Water bottle - check
Gas stove -check
Kettle - check
Mug - check
Coffee - buggerations!
As far as I know the jar of coffee is still on my kitchen table after a last minute repack of the backpack ☹️.


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2022)

Why is trying to get children to do home work such a hard task


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why is trying to get children to do home work such a hard task


Did you know that it's illegal for a teacher/school to give a child homework?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why is trying to get children to do home work such a hard task



They can't hear you because there's too much noise in their heads.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is it over yet or should I go on hiding?





Illaveago said:


> I didn't know that the Eurovision Thong contest was on last night !
> 
> It seems wearing one gets you a lot of points !



Thanks @Illaveago; I think that answers the question...


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you know that it's illegal for a teacher/school to give a child homework?



Why?

More to the point, why didn't someone tell me this sooner?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They can't hear you because there's too much noise in their heads.



Exactly. With all that's happening to teenagers brains it's a miracle they retain any extra information long enough to spew it out on an exam paper.


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2022)

Raining in Hampton


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2022)

Lunch in the oven.


----------



## Speicher (15 May 2022)

Kizzy has been given her P45.

There was a mouse in the lounge, and Kizzy could not catch it. It ran into the utility room and she still could not catch it. When I went into the utility room it was just in front of the washing machine. I had a damp flannel in my hand and threw it over the mouse. The weight of said flannel was enough to stop it moving while I got another flannel and sort of wrapped both flannels around the mouse. Mouse in flannel were taken outside. I had a good look at mouse (large, brown, and slightly dishevelled) before I let it go amongst some tall plants in the front garden. 

There is cyclist who lives up the road, who is now wondering why one of his neighbours talks to damp flannels.


----------



## pawl (15 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lunch in the oven.



Won’t you be a little cramped,Oh make sure the oven is off before getting in.


----------



## Speicher (15 May 2022)

In other news, my next door neighbour (on the opposite side to Mr Benn) owns a cafe. Sometimes on a Saturday they have some cakes left over, and they are closed on Sundays. Guess who was able to purchase some excellent slices of home made cakes yesterday?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Won’t you be a little cramped,Oh make sure the oven is off before getting in.



Gotta save heating bills _somehow_...


----------



## gbb (15 May 2022)

I just had the lid fall off the pepped grinder, a mini mountain if peppercorns dumped themselves all over dinner.


----------



## pawl (15 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Gotta save heating bills _somehow_...


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2022)

Grey here chez Casa Reynard. Not sure what it's doing outside, as I haven't been out.

Did not sleep well, so I'm very much in grumpypants mode. But I'm comfy in a onesie and have plonked myself in front of the telly to watch the most excellent racing from Brands Hatch. The first touring car race hasn't disappointed, and the support action I've seen so far has been entertaining as well.

I've also done a bit of writing - well edited a few things. The current part of the story I'm working on is actually set at Brands albeit in the late 1980s, so it's nice to be able to refresh my memory just a little. I've been working mainly from photos that I've been pulling out of my archive.

Just about to pop some sausage rolls in the oven.


----------



## Roseland triker (15 May 2022)

Rain just started here but had a good 8 mile loop off road around the sand bar.

Gunna get a fish finger sandwich.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2022)

BTCC race 2... Hoping for another good 'un...


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Exactly. With all that's happening to teenagers brains it's a miracle they retain any extra information long enough to spew it out on an exam paper.


We managed, didn't we?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> We managed, didn't we?



Managed what? I've forgotten.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Why?
> 
> More to the point, why didn't someone tell me this sooner?


Not certain why.

However when I took the book into school(1978) that stated this, and the law covering it, it nearly caused a riot. In the school I was at and the three nearby.

You never asked before today.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Managed what? I've forgotten.


To keep information inside our heads, until the exams.

You did wear the one earplug to stop it going out the other ear.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2022)

That was another banging touring car race. 

I had sausage rolls and chips for luncheon. And a


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> To keep information inside our heads, until the exams.
> 
> You did wear the one earplug to stop it going out the other ear.



Oh ear_plug_, not ear_plugs_?

I did wonder.

Now; what were we talking about?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not certain why.
> 
> However when I took the book into school(1978) that stated this, and the law covering it, it nearly caused a riot. In the school I was at and the three nearby.
> 
> You never asked before today.



Now why am I not surprised that you did this. Out of interest, how did you find out, and what happened in the aftermath?

Alas, Germany not only allows homework, but positively insists on it: schools operate like colleges from year 1 and kids just come home halfway through the day (sometimes as early as eleven O'clock) with homework; it's considered part of the system.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2022)

Snowdon walk went OK. Knee survived, but did not like the steep descent back to windy bridge, agony.

Got to the top as the sun started to rise/poke through clouds. Got some good views before the cloud came in after half an hour.

We had a couple of slow people in our group, one chap younger than me, but very unfit - he made it though, but must have suffered.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2022)

Time for a  and BTCC race 3.

It is raining again at Brands. Reverse grid race, what could *possibly* go wrong...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2022)

And in today's football final, both teams are in their ''home'' strips. Both blue! Still, they've managed to score goals, unlike yesterday's match.


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Lunch in the oven.



You must be able to fold up really small.

Done it again. I notice pawl has got in before me.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2022)

That was an OK race. Not the best, not the worst, but the inevitable race 3 safety cars.

My man's bagged a reasonable haul of points today with a third, a second and a tenth after a disastrous weekend at Donny.


----------



## pawl (15 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> You must be able to fold up really small.
> 
> Done it again. I notice pawl has got in before me.



I’m not usually first at anything


----------



## Hebe (15 May 2022)

I’ve cancelled two online subscriptions.


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2022)

I didn't know that Miriam Margolyes did lots of voice overs for adverts !  We caught a bit about her one night and it was surprising what adverts she did .


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2022)

Struggling to stay awake... Need a sugar boost I think. Or maybe it's time to have a very rare coffee.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Struggling to stay awake... Need a sugar boost I think. Or maybe it's time to have a very rare coffee.



I gave up caffeine about a week ago along with added sugar and went through withdrawals! Just starting to feel better now. Bit of intermittent fasting thrown in most days and hoping to get in better shape.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> Snowdon walk went OK. Knee survived, but did not like the steep descent back to windy bridge, agony.
> 
> Got to the top as the sun started to rise/poke through clouds. Got some good views before the cloud came in after half an hour.
> 
> We had a couple of slow people in our group, one chap younger than me, but very unfit - he made it though, but must have suffered.



When my daughter & I were getting out of our tents @ 03:00 we could see lots of lights bobbing around on the mountain. One of those was yours!! 
We started our ascent at a more leisurely 04:15! 

What time was that helicopter flying around at? Was it Mountain Rescue? I couldn't be bothered to look at my clock.


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2022)

Good job I got out early this morning as we since have had heavy rain showers. Looking out my window I see why. 
The "Rain Boat" as we call it is anchored in the bay. It always rains when she appears.
This is the MV Columba which was our ferry in the 1970s and was said to be lead lined to act as a mobile nuclear bomb refuge for royalty. Later sold and became a luxury cruise liner called Hebridean Princess.
The off road bus has now been recovered and road opened. One Settler started whinging about the inconvenience and was promptly set upon by all and sundry. This was the only person who complained.
My inconvenience this morning was that my chain decided to jump over the big front ring but fortunately near a passing place where I got my fingers a bit oily. Must carry some disposable gloves in future but no idea why this suddenly happened as there was no history of this.


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> When my daughter & I were getting out of our tents @ 03:00 we could see lots of lights bobbing around on the mountain. One of those was yours!!
> We started our ascent at a more leisurely 04:15!
> 
> What time was that helicopter flying around at? Was it Mountain Rescue? I couldn't be bothered to look at my clock.



Didn't hear a copter, sorry. You were walking much faster than our group. Quite fun in the dark. We saw ISS at 2:20am ish, and a bunch of Elons star links spread out.


----------



## oldwheels (15 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I gave up caffeine about a week ago along with added sugar and went through withdrawals! Just starting to feel better now. Bit of intermittent fasting thrown in most days and hoping to get in better shape.



For no discernable reason I have given up on tea and coffee upsets my gastric reflux. I hardly ever think about it now tho' I do have an occasional cup of coffee as a treat. You soon get over any craving.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2022)

I gave up coffee as an everyday drink nearly 30 years ago. Might only have a couple of cups of decaff a year or something of that ilk.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 May 2022)

Molly is enjoying Dynasties.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now why am I not surprised that you did this. Out of interest, how did you find out, and what happened in the aftermath?
> 
> Alas, Germany not only allows homework, but positively insists on it: schools operate like colleges from year 1 and kids just come home halfway through the day (sometimes as early as eleven O'clock) with homework; it's considered part of the system.


New books in the local library, all in the same section, I just went through those that appeared interesting. No interest in the Mills & Boon type books. Then there was this selection of new to the system books, all paperbacks, all the same series.

Well once the unrest had been quelled, I was told not to bring the book in again. The amount of homework dropped for a while, maybe they were checking, but it went back to near normal within the month.

Proof you don't need the internet to find things out though.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh ear_plug_, not ear_plugs_?
> 
> I did wonder.
> 
> Now; what were we talking about?


Knowledge retention and exams. How to succeed without cheating.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2022)

Have perked up a bit after a suitable infusion of chocolate. That was a fabby day's action from Brands.

Nearly time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly is enjoying Dynasties.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 644862



Lexi was sat on my shoulder watching the motor racing with me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> New books in the local library, all in the same section, I just went through those that appeared interesting. No interest in the Mills & Boon type books. Then there was this selection of new to the system books, all paperbacks, all the same series.
> 
> Well once the unrest had been quelled, I was told not to bring the book in again. The amount of homework dropped for a while, maybe they were checking, but it went back to near normal within the month.
> 
> Proof you don't need the internet to find things out though.



The sad thing is, this is exactly what a school should be encouraging. If they'd responded with a sense of humour and encouragement for actually showing initiative, they could have ended up with a lot of goodwill and very enthusiastic pupils, and a very well used library.


----------



## tyred (15 May 2022)

I had only planned a short ride today but ended up doing about 40 miles on my Brompton and basically made it almost an all-day ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I had only planned a short ride today but ended up doing about 40 miles on my Brompton and basically made it almost an all-day ride.



Life can be so very hard at times...


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The sad thing is, this is exactly what a school should be encouraging. If they'd responded with a sense of humour and encouragement for actually showing initiative, they could have ended up with a lot of goodwill and very enthusiastic pupils, and a very well used library.


I only had the book for the first two hours. Got it back at as I was going home. During that time I know various teachers also read it, or parts at least.

Look on the bright side, they didn't do me for starting civil unrest in four schools. They already knew I didn't have the same reading interests as anyone else.


----------



## pawl (15 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I gave up coffee as an everyday drink nearly 30 years ago. Might only have a couple of cups of decaff a year or something of that ilk.



I have two or three cups of black coffee a day usually after a meal The one I really enjoy is after my morning Marmite on toast 
I don’t think I’ve mentioned my love of Marmite for some time


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2022)

I've taken my "muscle relaxing" tablet for the evening. Beautiful Wife Calls them my "Hippy pills"...


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2022)

Sorry all , but i forgot to mention last week that we finally picked up 2 jars of lemon curd


----------



## PeteXXX (15 May 2022)

My legs ache a bit and I'm very tired as I've only had about 8 hours sleep since 06:00 on Friday 13th and I've done quite a bit of exercise..


----------



## Illaveago (15 May 2022)

I've just seen 3 Hedgehogs on our back lawn . 2 of them were feeding on spilt sunflower seeds whilst another one ran across our lawn .


----------



## DCLane (15 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My legs ache a bit and I'm very tired as I've only had about 8 hours sleep since 06:00 on Friday 13th and I've done quite a bit of exercise..



I know the feeling - I'm on 4 hours due to a 400km audax and son no. 2 doing a TT today. Until about 10 minutes' time zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Reynard (15 May 2022)

I'm another member of the Mundaners' Insomniacs Club. I think I've only had about 8 hours since Friday morning. 

That's all the weekend's motor racing caught up with more or less. Now have a  and am watching MOTD


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I didn't know that Miriam Margolyes did lots of voice overs for adverts !  We caught a bit about her one night and it was surprising what adverts she did .


The Cadbury's Caramel bunny!

She also rents out a holiday cottage - one of my colleagues stayed there for a week and really enjoyed it. Was most surprised when Miriam phoned up to check all was OK on the first day.


----------



## rockyroller (16 May 2022)

it's all good, until it isn't Wifey just tested positive & we are following various protocols including me & our office rules - meaning working from home for a cpl days & more testing


----------



## rockyroller (16 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm another member of the Mundaners' Insomniacs Club. I think I've only had about 8 hours since Friday morning.



awww, good luck that!


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

I'm off to the Land of Nod. Hope I don't miss the bus this time.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

It's getting a bit warmer in the mornings here.

Hippy pills having their usual effect; I'm currently channelling Dylan from the Magic Roundabout.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2022)

I'm nearly up. It's too early, though.


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2022)

Back to the grindstone today 
First cuppa went down well 
Rained well over night so shouldn't need to water veg plants tonight


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2022)

We went to local garden centre yesterday to top up with bird seed and hedgehog food amongst other things.
They normally have 12kg sacks of bird seed from between £4.99 to £8.99 depending upon offers etc etc cheapest sack yesterday was £12.99 
So will try B&M one night during the week as refuse to pay that much .


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2022)

Morning .
I didn't have insomnia yesterday. Quite the opposite . I think I was asleep for most of the afternoon . Woke up for a bit during a programme about Ardman Animation and then fell asleep again .
It was a stormy night last night .


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2022)

Ooh! A bit of sunshine making the grey seem a bit lighter !


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2022)

My wife just said that I should take some shorts and have a paddle in the sea . An image of my dad with my older brother paddling in the sea from an old photograph popped into my head. My dad had his trousers rolled up . I think I will carry on the tradition .


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2022)

Just evicted 3 slugs from our sealed stash of bird seed I have no idea how they get into the metal storage box the lid is weighed down with a rock !!!


----------



## Roseland triker (16 May 2022)

Random weather here. Off under the giant SUV to replace the clutch today which could take me a few days. Took me 4 days last time I did it.


----------



## Roseland triker (16 May 2022)

Shoot them with a large shotgun


biggs682 said:


> Just evicted 3 slugs from our sealed stash of bird seed I have no idea how they get into the metal storage box the lid is weighed down with a rock !!!


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2022)

Whatever you do . Don't leave at 8! Leave at 9 and ward off dementia !


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

I'll probably go to the local DIY shop tomorrow.


----------



## pawl (16 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> We went to local garden centre yesterday to top up with bird seed and hedgehog food amongst other things.
> They normally have 12kg sacks of bird seed from between £4.99 to £8.99 depending upon offers etc etc cheapest sack yesterday was £12.99
> So will try B&M one night during the week as refuse to pay that much .





I use Garden Ting on Amazon.Sunflower Hearts are £8 99for 2 .5 L tub free delivery next day
I tried B& M Sunflower Hearts but found them poor quality.

There are other bird seed providers on Amazon that may be worth a look


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2022)

I went to Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogogoch last Saturday.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Shoot them with a large shotgun



Slug pellets ! Preferably 22 variety !


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just said that I should take some shorts and have a paddle in the sea . An image of my dad with my older brother paddling in the sea from an old photograph popped into my head. My dad had his trousers rolled up . I think I will carry on the tradition .



Please tell me that you'll be wearing a knotted handkerchief on your head! 😂


----------



## tyred (16 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I went to Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogogoch last Saturday.



That's easy for you to say.


----------



## tyred (16 May 2022)

It's not a good idea to accidentally get a little Nivea aftershave balm in your mouth


----------



## pawl (16 May 2022)

tyred said:


> It's not a good idea to accidentally get a little Nivea aftershave balm in your mouth



Don’t have that problem .I’ve got a 🧔‍♂️Makes up for what’s missing on my head


----------



## oldwheels (16 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I went to Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogogoch last Saturday.



We did a few hats with that on them but since it was to long for our computerised system they had to get done by hand so only did a few and had to turn down orders for more.


----------



## oldwheels (16 May 2022)

Windy and slightly cold day but not yet raining.
Calmac putting out disruption warnings for the morning and early afternoon.
Polished one pair of shoes. Long time since I last did that.


----------



## DCLane (16 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I went to Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogogoch last Saturday.



Test-riding the Llanfair 400? I'm down to ride it in a fortnight.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> Test-riding the Llanfair 400? I'm down to ride it in a fortnight.









I would do it, _obviously_, but I'd be out-biked! 😂


----------



## postman (16 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I went to Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogogoch last Saturday.


Sorry where did you go,could you repeat that.


----------



## postman (16 May 2022)

pawl said:


> There are other bird seed providers on Amazon that may be worth a look


Don't bother two weeks ago I bought 5kg of bird seed last week they asked for feedback,told them the birds had scoffed it.Anyway must go my skiving off from the operations has come to an end and today I start housework.Next week I will be decorating.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I went to Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogogoch last Saturday.



Hope you didn't have to ask for directions!


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll probably go to the local DIY shop tomorrow.



Are they self service ?


----------



## tyred (16 May 2022)

The rain continues and is getting heavier 

I've just sent an email fax letter a tablet of stone to Noah enquiring if he has any second hand arks for sale.


----------



## rockyroller (16 May 2022)

working from home Monday & Tuesday, so far


----------



## DCLane (16 May 2022)

I'll preface this with "I have _some_ brilliant students. Some others ... aren't!".

My students are sitting an exam online currently, completing an answer book template with a typed answer as per instructions. It's final year undergraduate on a professional subject, with some complex technical and academic aspects needing included. A few have sent messages / popped into the online support room I'm running and it's all been friendly with some nice "thanks" comments.

One has just e-mailed with "do I need to write my answer?".

Erm ... no ... just do it in the form of an interpretive dance. It'll be fine ...


----------



## pawl (16 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Just over 300 mile round trip by car as I think it's only the M3 you can cycle on😁
> 
> Got here, went to make a cuppa...
> Water bottle - check
> ...



Should have said you could have called in .could have provided the coffee


----------



## Roseland triker (16 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> working from home Monday & Tuesday, so far


Awwwww go spread it around a bit. 

Sharing is caring after all 😜


----------



## Jenkins (16 May 2022)

What a lovely morning for a cycle commute - just a shame I had to be up so early to enjoy it.


----------



## postman (16 May 2022)

Break time coffee and a sit down,geating started again is going to be a chore.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Are they self service ?



Badum-ching.

Ironically, There is one DIY shop locally that had the first self-service tills I've seen in Germany...


----------



## Speicher (16 May 2022)

tyred said:


> The rain continues and is getting heavier
> 
> I've just sent an email fax letter a tablet of stone to Noah enquiring if he has any second hand arks for sale.



Could you send it to his cloud?


----------



## tyred (16 May 2022)

What light through yonder grey clouds break?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2022)

tyred said:


> What light through yonder grey clouds break?



If you don't mind asking it to come over here soon, thanks.


----------



## mybike (16 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just washed my bike because we need some rain here.



Could have some of ours, seems the April showers are late this year.


----------



## Roseland triker (16 May 2022)

Kin effing balling clutch is a pain in the jacksy ....

First gearbox out ,props off....


----------



## oldwheels (16 May 2022)

Not a very productive morning.
Went to top up with fuel for the car before my mainland trip and wanted to get the car booked in for their computer to have a check on a problem. Got diesel ok but they were so rushed I did not have the heart to cause them further delays by enquiring about bookings.
Then to farm shop to get bacon as they had restocked the fridge on Sunday. No bacon left.
Found I had a bit of tooth missing so up to the dentist. Door locked as no reception staff.
Somebody coming from Wales to the Mull Sportif at the beginning of June finds all campsites are fully booked. appealing for help with any space.
Back home to find a large campervan parked in our resident spaces and over the BT manhole which Openreach often have to attend to.


----------



## oldwheels (16 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Kin effing balling clutch is a pain in the jacksy ....
> 
> First gearbox out ,props off....



Release bearing went on my old Commer about 1000. We were off on holiday that afternoon so quick trip to main dealers in Paisley in the car for the bits and back on the road with the camper by mid afternoon. None of your complicated modern junk in those days.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

Warm, blustery and occasionally showery here chez Casa Reynard. 

It must've chucked it down overnight though, as everything is sopping wet, and with more showers forecast for the afternoon. I'll be planting some strawberry plants out this arvo - a bit late, but it's easier to make holes with a trowel in wet soil. 

Only got about 4 hours sleep again. This is beginning to get very wearysome. I feel bloody godawful.

Anyways, it's time for luncheon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2022)

My step-granddaughter had her spoken French GCSE this morning. So, when I saw her, I asked her: ''Il s'est bien passé?'' This produced a look of pure terror on her face as she tried to understand what I'd just asked her. I hope she did better than that during the exam.


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2022)

Is Rachel Riley pregnant again ?


----------



## Threevok (16 May 2022)

who's Rachel Riley ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2022)

It's alright ! She had the baby back in March .


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2022)

Wilko sunflower seed hearts 12.75 kg £25 .


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a cured salmon & cream cheese sandwich, a plum, an orange and two 

Waiting for that lot to tamp down before I head out to do some gardening.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Wilko sunflower seed hearts 12.75 kg £25 .



I stopped feeding the birds about three years ago, because no matter what I tried, the squirrels and rats were just wrecking the feeders. Although I did get a lot of laughs by greasing the poles...


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 May 2022)

The Rooney-Vardy debacle is sure to break the old Mundane-O-Meter?


----------



## Roseland triker (16 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> The Rooney-Vardy debacle is sure to break the old Mundane-O-Meter?


Retards, as bad as Depp n Heard


----------



## Roseland triker (16 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Release bearing went on my old Commer about 1000. We were off on holiday that afternoon so quick trip to main dealers in Paisley in the car for the bits and back on the road with the camper by mid afternoon. None of your complicated modern junk in those days.


Yeah I like mechanical beasts. The disco ain't too bad just big and heavy


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

Right, that's a dozen strawberry plants planted.


----------



## Roseland triker (16 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's a dozen strawberry plants planted.


Netted or outside take your chances?


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Netted or outside take your chances?



The latter. It's actually the slugs that are the main issue here. Although they seem to leave the alpine strawberries alone for the most part.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

Aaaaaanyhooooo, time for a


----------



## Roseland triker (16 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaaanyhooooo, time for a


Strawberry infusion?


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 May 2022)

still thinking about the sunday roast i had yesterday .... Hereford beef rump, duck fat roasties and all the trimmings, washed down with a nice bottle of Ripasso


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Strawberry infusion?



Nah, a large mug of well-steeped English Breakfast


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Nah, a large mug of well-steeped English Breakfast



What a coincidence: I'm brewing up a similar beverage at this very moment...


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Retards, as bad as Depp n Heard



It would be fun if the two cases got mixed up .


----------



## Illaveago (16 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> The latter. It's actually the slugs that are the main issue here. Although they seem to leave the alpine strawberries alone for the most part.



I didn't know that Cambridgeshire was mountainous !


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Moon bunny (16 May 2022)

I passed last week’s exam and now I can be unleashed on an unsuspecting public.


----------



## postman (16 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely luncheon of a cured salmon & cream cheese sandwich, a plum, an orange and two
> 
> Waiting for that lot to tamp down before I head out to do some gardening.


Was it a good idea to eat that salmon,you stated it was. cured,but it's dead.I would have had fish fingers,,all ten of them.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Retards, as bad as Depp n Heard



I think that case may be a bit of a watershed: it's finally making a public case showing men can be victims of Intimate Partner Violence, which really needs to be more widely understood.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I passed last week’s exam and now I can unleashed on an unsuspecting public.



Oooo. That sounds like fun. What public will you be unleashed upon?


----------



## postman (16 May 2022)

It seems the driveway is not getting done this year.Mrs P has plans for me to do more painting,and two bedroom carpets are needed.The bathroom needs painting so new floor covering and new free standing cupboards,same for the shower room,so the saving will not stretch to the driveway,so I have said I will point the paving slabs myself,think I will point them towards the garage doors.Postman is going to be very busy.


----------



## oldwheels (16 May 2022)

postman said:


> Was it a good idea to eat that salmon,you stated it was. cured,but it's dead.I would have had fish fingers,,all ten of them.



I used to cure my own salmon steaks when son was a fishfarmer. Vodka was a key ingredient external for the fish but myself and pal were fishing using my boat and he had just won a bottle of vodka in a raffle. That had to be applied internally. We got lots of fish but cannot remember much else.


----------



## Moon bunny (16 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oooo. That sounds like fun. What public will you be unleashed upon?



Museum visitors.


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2022)

Having a conversation with 2 people that are hard to hearing is hard work for sure


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> Museum visitors.



NRM?


----------



## Moon bunny (16 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> NRM?



SMG, mainly Science with odd visits up north.


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2022)

For the first time being older has got me some discount when booking tickets


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> Museum visitors.


NHM or SM?


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> NRM?


Hoping for free tickets?


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

Lovely supper of tartiflette, with roast baby plum tomatoes on the side.

Supper was way better than the football currently is. Meh...


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I used to cure my own salmon steaks when son was a fishfarmer. Vodka was a key ingredient external for the fish but myself and pal were fishing using my boat and he had just won a bottle of vodka in a raffle. That had to be applied internally. We got lots of fish but cannot remember much else.





I do mine Swedish-style, with salt, pepper and sugar. Although I do add a tablespoon of brandy sometimes, plus spices to taste according to my mood. I've discovered I prefer it without dill.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

In better news though, I won an auction earlier for a lovely 1975 Seiko automatic watch in GWO on the 'bay for somewhat less than what I was willing to pay. Nice after being outbid on a similar watch a few weeks ago.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hoping for free tickets?



Isn't the NRM free any more?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2022)

Well, that was interesting! I heard a noise in the kitchen and went to investigate. There was a mouse! Obviously the mouse poison isn't working. Anyhow, while I was in the kitchen, I thought I'd pick up a beer from the fridge so on the ''one out, one in'' principle, I put a new one into the fridge. It exploded in my face and turned the salad compartment into a beer bath. I shrugged and rinsed out the salad compartment, dried it and put it back. I did the ''while I'm in the kitchen'' thing again, but this time the new beer exploded all over my trousers. I now have a wet leg and the need for a shower. So, summarised: mouse, beer, beer.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Isn't the NRM free any more?


It was the last time I went.
You have further to travel though.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

I think I need another


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, that was interesting! I heard a noise in the kitchen and went to investigate. There was a mouse! Obviously the mouse poison isn't working. Anyhow, while I was in the kitchen, I thought I'd pick up a beer from the fridge so on the ''one out, one in'' principle, I put a new one into the fridge. It exploded in my face and turned the salad compartment into a beer bath. I shrugged and rinsed out the salad compartment, dried it and put it back. I did the ''while I'm in the kitchen'' thing again, but this time the new beer exploded all over my trousers. I now have a wet leg and the need for a shower. So, summarised: mouse, beer, beer.


What happened to the one you took out. Did the mouse get it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> What happened to the one you took out. Did the mouse get it?



No, not the mouse but I got the mole!
(Excuse the crumpled can, I just got it of of the recycling bin for its moment of fame.)


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, not the mouse but I got the mole!
> (Excuse the crumpled can, I just got it of of the recycling bin for its moment of fame.)
> View attachment 645025


How many moles were used to make the contents of that can?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> How many moles were used to make the contents of that can?



Finding the answer to that might take some digging.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Finding the answer to that might take some digging.


Not mentioned in the contents on the can!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not mentioned in the contents on the can!



Wholly mole.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wholly mole.


That takes me to a site for American restaurants, in America.
Do they deliver, and how much do they charge


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

I remember moles in chemistry... It was a quantity of something, but can't remember off the top of my head...


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I remember moles in chemistry... It was a quantity of something, but can't remember off the top of my head...


_"mole, also spelled mol, in chemistry, a standard scientific unit for measuring large quantities of very small entities such as atoms, molecules, or other specified particles. The mole designates an extremely large number of units, 6.02214076 × 1023."_

https://www.britannica.com/science/mole-chemistry


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I remember moles in chemistry... It was a quantity of something, but can't remember off the top of my head...



Holes in lawns?


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> _"mole, also spelled mol, in chemistry, a standard scientific unit for measuring large quantities of very small entities such as atoms, molecules, or other specified particles. The mole designates an extremely large number of units, 6.02214076 × 1023."_
> 
> https://www.britannica.com/science/mole-chemistry



That sounds about right... I do remember the 10^23.

Although it's been nearly 30 years since I last did any meaningful chemistry.


----------



## tyred (16 May 2022)

Time to retire to bed for the night 🥱


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Time to retire to bed for the night 🥱



I'll join you. With a suitable distance, of course.


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Time to retire to bed for the night 🥱


Leave a note for the sandman to drop the bag on you.


----------



## Reynard (16 May 2022)

As long as he leaves enough sand for me... Still early here, yet tho.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Kin effing balling clutch is a pain in the jacksy ....
> 
> First gearbox out ,props off....



At first, I thought that was in Welsh.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> That takes me to a site for American restaurants, in America.
> Do they deliver, and how much do they charge



We have a lot of those.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 May 2022)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mole_(sauce)


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2022)

The cats have cleared off upstairs. Perhaps I should join them.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> We have a lot of those.


I can quite believe you as well.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2022)

A cow has just run along the street.


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll join you. With a suitable distance, of course.



We don't want to start any rumours do we


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2022)

I'm up 🤯 

It's waaaayyyy too early to be up!! 😕


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2022)

Good morning. I overslept a bit today; must be the tablets.

Back to normal tomorrow, and I'm about ready for it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> It was the last time I went.
> You have further to travel though.



At the moment. My parents live within fairly easy walking distance though.


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2022)

Nice morning for a ride so I might as well go and have one


----------



## Mo1959 (17 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Nice morning for a ride so I might as well go and have one



Damp roads and low cloud and mist here just now so I’ll just walk. Might try a short spin later.


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Damp roads and low cloud and mist here just now so I’ll just walk. Might try a short spin later.



It's clear blue skies here 
A bit of mist over any waterway's but nothing to speak about
10 miles covered just enough to stretch the legs and help clear the mind 
Not enough to cover that slice of cake i had last night


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## Roseland triker (17 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well


I'm on second breakfast and pot of coffee....

Clutch fitted and first gearbox back in. Second gearbox and props after egg and sausage rolls. 
Need to hurry up as rain forecast heavy from lunch onwards.


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> I'm on second breakfast and pot of coffee....
> 
> Clutch fitted and first gearbox back in. Second gearbox and props after egg and sausage rolls.
> Need to hurry up as rain forecast heavy from lunch onwards.



Best get a move on then
Hope the second box's and props go smoothly


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2022)

Morning .
Are you coming out today ?


It's what we used to ask when we went round our friends house to see if they were coming out to play !


----------



## Roseland triker (17 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Best get a move on then
> Hope the second box's and props go smoothly


Hopefully be ok. Got new bolts for the props and the final drive that slots in the transfer is fairly new. It's getting the hi lo shift set up that's a pain but I marked the spline so can line it up as it was.


----------



## Illaveago (17 May 2022)

What time will we be leaving today ? 

 ?

9 !


----------



## tyred (17 May 2022)

Looks bright and sunny one minute, grey and wet the next but I managed to get my walk in without getting too damp. 

Putting a washing in now and my new box of Persil says USELESS on the top.  Perhaps I should have stuck to my usual brand.

Autocorrect keeps trying to change Persil to Persia!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2022)

I've finished reading the book I've been enjoying. I'll probably start another one later today.


----------



## oldwheels (17 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I do mine Swedish-style, with salt, pepper and sugar. Although I do add a tablespoon of brandy sometimes, plus spices to taste according to my mood. I've discovered I prefer it without dill.



I use lemon juice and vodka with salt and sugar mainly and press it for a few days using a 2Kg diving weight on top of a board. In a suitable dish of course.


----------



## oldwheels (17 May 2022)

Nice and sunny when I got up but by the time I was washed and dressed it looked like rain. Now after breakfast sun is out again but still windy. The forecast says heavy rain later. 
Nothing pressing to do apart from try the dentist again but since I am not in pain it may take some time to get sorted.


----------



## Jenkins (17 May 2022)

Just sitting in front of the work computer waiting for something to happen. It could take some time.


----------



## Roseland triker (17 May 2022)

Gearbox done. Test drive done. Trim refit done. 
Leak test done
Fuel filter dry. Slightly moist on the thread from the master cylinder so nipped it up.
Think I'll have an early lunch and some ribena😎


----------



## Roseland triker (17 May 2022)

Local farmer has had enough of retards but says he has had the odd £10 payment 🤣


----------



## rockyroller (17 May 2022)

dentist called. they have an earlier opening for my tooth extraction. so excited


----------



## Roseland triker (17 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> dentist called. they have an earlier opening for my tooth extraction. so excited


Is at 2 :30pm?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2022)

Yesterday, sorry but I forgot to mention, I cleaned the interior of my car. 
This morning, I washed and buffed the outside! 

Toot 🚘 Toot


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2022)

Second cuppa went down well.
Had a man on that wants a brake chamber for his tug and there's me thinking tug boats don't have brakes .... Guess what it's not a tug boat but a tug shunter


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Yesterday, sorry but I forgot to mention, I cleaned the interior of my car.
> This morning, I washed and buffed the outside!
> 
> Toot 🚘 Toot




You've recovered better than me. Knee has exploded after Snowdon. WFH this week as I can't use the clutch (certainly not for a nose to tail hour) nor can I pedal there.


----------



## pawl (17 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Looks bright and sunny one minute, grey and wet the next but I managed to get my walk in without getting too damp.
> 
> Putting a washing in now and my new box of Persil says USELESS on the top.  Perhaps I should have stuck to my usual brand.
> 
> Autocorrect keeps trying to change Persil to Persia!



Just sing the old Jonny Ray Song.Just walking in the rain getting soaking wet.

If you can remember that song you must be about my age


----------



## Jenkins (17 May 2022)

Still nothing happening, but at least the sun's come out, it's got warmer and there's only 75 minutes until going home time.

Time for another cuppa and a sarnie.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> You've recovered better than me. Knee has exploded after Snowdon. WFH this week as I can't use the clutch (certainly not for a nose to tail hour) nor can I pedal there.



Ouch!! I hope it improves soon 😕
The only bit of me that was (and is still, slightly) achy are the front of my thighs, especially if I walk downhill! 
The dog had to put up with only a couple of miles yesterday, but she'll be happy with her usual 3 to 4 mile walk this evening once it gets cooler..


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2022)

Warm and blustery here chez Casa Reynard, but it's been clouding over a lot in the last half hour.

Had the best night's sleep in a week and a half or so. Not brilliant, but right now, I'll take what I can get. Have done some gentle puttering about this morning as well as some writing. Some baking and some gardening planned for this afternoon. There are a few showers forecast, but hopefully they'll hold off.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I use lemon juice and vodka with salt and sugar mainly and press it for a few days using a 2Kg diving weight on top of a board. In a suitable dish of course.



As long as you get the right ratio of salt to fish, it's pretty well much whatever takes your fancy for the other flavours. It's very much a favourite here chez Casa Reynard.

I have an array of old 2lb kitchen weights that get pressed into service.


----------



## Hebe (17 May 2022)

I have been photographing bicycles with a panoramic format 35mm camera and a pinhole camera. Now just deciding whether to walk or cycle the films off to be developed.


----------



## Roseland triker (17 May 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have been photographing bicycles with a panoramic format 35mm camera and a pinhole camera. Now just deciding whether to walk or cycle the films off to be developed.


Don't you have a large SUV you could drive in?


----------



## rockyroller (17 May 2022)

since Wifey tested positive Sunday my employer asked me to stay home Mon/Tuesday & test today/Tuesday. woke up today Tuesday 5/17 w/ some mild symptoms such as body aches & head ache. my test appears to be negative EXCEPT for a little shadow where the 2nd positive line would be. took a pic w/ my cell & darkened it, so I could see it better. needless to say, I'll be testing again later or tomorrow, before my dental procedure. either way, I won't be in the office tomorrow


----------



## rockyroller (17 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Yesterday, sorry but I forgot to mention, I cleaned the interior of my car.
> This morning, I washed and buffed the outside!


clean cars go faster


----------



## rockyroller (17 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Is at 2 :30pm?



9:30am tomorrow Wednesday 5/18/22 EST

by earlier, I meant earlier than the June 15th apt., they originally gave me


----------



## Hebe (17 May 2022)

Don't you have a large SUV you could drive in?

Darn, I knew I'd forgotten something! No, no SUV of any size chez Hebe. One smallish hybrid and the Mister's work funded car is being swapped for an ev mini next week. I try to walk or cycle shorter trips.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2022)

Had a lovely sandwich with the last of the salmon and the last of the cream cheese for luncheon, along with a plum, an orange and the obligatory two 

I do not want any cream cheese for a while. That's the downside of buying a 1kg tub.


----------



## Roseland triker (17 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> 9:30am tomorrow Wednesday 5/18/22 EST
> 
> by earlier, I meant earlier than the June 15th apt., they originally gave me


So your doesn't "tooth hurty"?


----------



## Roseland triker (17 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had a lovely sandwich with the last of the salmon and the last of the cream cheese for luncheon, along with a plum, an orange and the obligatory two
> 
> I do not want any cream cheese for a while. That's the downside of buying a 1kg tub.


I ordered 2.5kg tub of cottage cheese cold packed next day delivery.
It arrived yesterday after 7 days of transit so I binned it ......
Problem is it's a 50 mile round trip to hopefully get some if they have stock so I'm scratching about a bit wanting cheese on everything......


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> I ordered 2.5kg tub of cottage cheese cold packed next day delivery.
> It arrived yesterday after 7 days of transit so I binned it ......
> Problem is it's a 50 mile round trip to hopefully get some if they have stock so I'm scratching about a bit wanting cheese on everything......



You do realise cottage cheese is really easy to make at home? And it tastes much nicer than anything you can buy.

As long as you've got the means to sour full-cream milk (lemon juice or a small splooshette of vinegar), and remember to salt the end result (about 1.5% salt) the job's a good 'un. I always do mine with garlic, parsley and chives. Oh, and sliced radishes on the side.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2022)

Anyways, off to see to getting a bread going.


----------



## tyred (17 May 2022)

I bought my washing in just in the nick of time as it has really started bucket down now. Tonight's ride may end up being cancelled if it doesn't stop raining.


----------



## Hebe (17 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> You do realise cottage cheese is really easy to make at home? And it tastes much nicer than anything you can buy.
> 
> As long as you've got the means to sour full-cream milk (lemon juice or a small splooshette of vinegar), and remember to salt the end result (about 1.5% salt) the job's a good 'un. I always do mine with garlic, parsley and chives. Oh, and sliced radishes on the side.



I has questions please. Would semiskimmed milk give me reduced fat cottage cheese? If the milk is already starting to turn can I still use it? Thank you.


----------



## pawl (17 May 2022)

Summer has arrived 64 F here today.Actually went out in shorts and short sleeve top. .Few others out today Just a gentle bimble


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2022)

Hebe said:


> I has questions please. Would semiskimmed milk give me reduced fat cottage cheese? If the milk is already starting to turn can I still use it? Thank you.



No reason you can't try it with semi-skimmed milk to give you low fat cheese. I use full-fat milk, because that's what I buy. Mesdames Poppy and Lexi turn their little noses up at anything that isn't... 

And yes, milk that's starting to turn is ideal for cottage cheese. Saves you having to get it to sour in the first place.


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2022)

Another day of grindstone done


----------



## Hebe (17 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> No reason you can't try it with semi-skimmed milk to give you low fat cheese. I use full-fat milk, because that's what I buy. Mesdames Poppy and Lexi turn their little noses up at anything that isn't...
> 
> And yes, milk that's starting to turn is ideal for cottage cheese. Saves you having to get it to sour in the first place.



Thank you! This could solve the Too Much Milk and Not Enough Cottage Cheese problems simultaneously 🤓


----------



## oldwheels (17 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> You do realise cottage cheese is really easy to make at home? And it tastes much nicer than anything you can buy.
> 
> As long as you've got the means to sour full-cream milk (lemon juice or a small splooshette of vinegar), and remember to salt the end result (about 1.5% salt) the job's a good 'un. I always do mine with garlic, parsley and chives. Oh, and sliced radishes on the side.



We call it crowdie but to make it properly like my granny did you need non pasteurised milk. They had several milking cows so no shortage of milk. It varies according to area as well. What they made in Isle of Lewis was totally different from Sutherland. What you sometimes get in shops called crowdie nowadays is a pale tasteless imitation.


----------



## postman (17 May 2022)

Postman has caught up with his jobs.The last bit of weeding has been done.Day off tomorrow,it's a cafe visit.Not sure what Thursday is bringing but Thurs or Fri I need to go in to Leeds Market and find some painters overalls,the full boiler suit job.Plus a few new tools,filling knife,large roller and rather than a paint tray,I am going to get a paint scuttle which is really an oblong paint bucket,I have been getting tips off YouTube,from an American decorator they are superb...I have been using a hand held roller for years and doing it all wrong.It's best on a pole.


----------



## oldwheels (17 May 2022)

Pouring with rain and has been for hours. Wasted day and got nothing done apart from inventing a kind of potato cake to get rid of some going a bit soft.
What on earth do they do with root veg nowadays? Potatoes going soft after a couple of weeks and carrots generally are worse. Leeks a couple of days but at the moment I do not seem to have what a wholesaler told me were “ worry onions” as they seem to keep ok hanging in a string bag. Savoy and green or red cabbage seem to be ok but the last mushrooms I bought barely survived the journey home.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2022)

Focaccia dough is doing its final proof.

I am sitting down with a  and watching the news.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Pouring with rain and has been for hours. Wasted day and got nothing done apart from inventing a kind of potato cake to get rid of some going a bit soft.
> What on earth do they do with root veg nowadays? Potatoes going soft after a couple of weeks and carrots generally are worse. Leeks a couple of days but at the moment I do not seem to have what a wholesaler told me were “ worry onions” as they seem to keep ok hanging in a string bag. Savoy and green or red cabbage seem to be ok but the last mushrooms I bought barely survived the journey home.



They've been washed - and that does reduce the keeping time by some margin.

You should try Polish placki kartoflane with sour cream if you've potatoes that want using...


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2022)

Just fed the cats. Soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## rockyroller (17 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> since Wifey tested positive Sunday my employer asked me to stay home Mon/Tuesday & test today/Tuesday. woke up today Tuesday 5/17 w/ some mild symptoms such as body aches & head ache. my test appears to be negative EXCEPT for a little shadow where the 2nd positive line would be. took a pic w/ my cell & darkened it, so I could see it better. needless to say, I'll be testing again later or tomorrow, before my dental procedure. either way, I won't be in the office tomorrow
> View attachment 645071



ok test 2 is a different brand. at first glance it looks negative w/ no editing





same test darkened like the first test this morning




dentist says keep your appointment if you feel OK
night job at the big box says come on in
going for PCR in a bout an hour - cpl days from now should be interesting!


----------



## rockyroller (17 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Another day of grindstone done



nice to be needed


----------



## pawl (17 May 2022)

After a nice day it’s now piddling it down


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ok test 2 is a different brand. at first glance it looks negative w/ no editing
> View attachment 645117
> 
> same test darkened like the first test this morning
> ...



If you were me, I'd be erring on the side of caution, tbh. But then I'm very much a cautious person anyway...


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2022)

You can all relax and stop worrying
Just been to B & M and managed to get some bird seed at a reasonable price ie £5.49


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2022)

Food awaits. BBL...


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2022)

Had grilled halloumi for supper, along with a salad of tomato & avocado plus a good chunk of freshly-baked focaccia.


----------



## dave r (17 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Summer has arrived 64 F here today.Actually went out in shorts and short sleeve top. .Few others out today Just a gentle bimble



Well done.


----------



## DCLane (17 May 2022)

Son no. 1's small cat has managed to remove the cone it had on to protect it's scratched neck from being ... erm ... over-amorous with a large lady cat. We can't find the cone.

A new sunflower cone has been ordered.

No more frolicking until healed. Again.


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Another day of grindstone done


Not "Nose to the grindstone" done?


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2022)

Just about to go to bed and I realised I needed a shave. One minor disadvantage of a Van Gogh beard it seems, is that the rest of the fuzz doesn't become obvious until it reaches a sort of "critical mass" and looks messy. 3 1/2 days seems to be the average...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not "Nose to the grindstone" done?



Dod be filly, den he'd de dalking like dis.


----------



## Reynard (17 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> Son no. 1's small cat has managed to remove the cone it had on to protect it's scratched neck from being ... erm ... over-amorous with a large lady cat. We can't find the cone.
> 
> A new sunflower cone has been ordered.
> 
> No more frolicking until healed. Again.



Cats, eh... 

When Lexi had an allergic reaction to a long-acting antibiotic injection, I had to *SEW* her into a pet jumper to stop her from chewing at the lump on her back. An inch higher, and she wouldn't have been able to reach it.

I was not the flavour of the month...


----------



## classic33 (17 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Dod be filly, den he'd de dalking like dis.


Well he has been quiet since, maybe he got a bit closer than the nose.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2022)

That Leah Marlene on _American Idol _is from here, and she is having a free concert in town tonight, right near the train station, about when one of the trains arrives. I think it awfully nice of her to do that, though. I don't know how people will get there, the "Uptown" area is rather small, and hemmed in by big buildings. I hope a lot of her fans have bicycles, that seems the best way to get there. Not a lot of auto access.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

I am in need of a


----------



## Kempstonian (18 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Slug pellets ! Preferably 22 variety !



Geoff Hamilton, the BBC gardener (RIP), had a secret method for using slug pellets. Chuck 'em over the fence into the garden next door!


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

Anyways, time to leave my characters discussing Snakebites (bleurgh, but *very* 1980s) and head off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2022)

Good morning. 

Back to work today. I think I needed the rest as much as my back needed the painkillers; it's been a very busy two months.


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2022)

Wanted to do a few miles earlier but I couldn't get out of the bed


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2022)

I'm nearly up. It's ♻ Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Glorious day outside
Clear blue skies


----------



## Roseland triker (18 May 2022)

Still wet out here after the amount of rain we had yesterday.
Going to SUV it to the merchants for some general supply's. 
Need cement and woodscrews


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2022)

Birds have been fed
Now watching a pair of blackbirds searching for the meal worm I have just spread around the garden.


----------



## pawl (18 May 2022)

Bought a new Cannon printer.The old Kodak kept having paper jams ,plus Kodak printer inks don’t seem to be available I couldn’t print from my I phone or I pad and had to use my laptop 
Old printer didn’t owe me anything as it was about twelve years old.


----------



## tyred (18 May 2022)

The new washing line that I put up is a really bright yellow. Hopefully distracted Audi drivers and low-flying Boeings will see it and not crash into it.


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2022)

Second cuppa went down well along with a slice of toast and red jam


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2022)

3 & a bit miles have been walked. Now to drive to the shop. 
Normally, I would walk there but I doubt I could carry 2 x 25 kilo bags of sand & cement under my arms for 2½ miles 😂


----------



## Jenkins (18 May 2022)

I don't know what's worse - nothing to do like yesterday or having so much work that you don't get the first cuppa made until over an hour into the shift. Multi-tasking and having to sort out other peoples queries isn't easy without caffeine.


----------



## Roseland triker (18 May 2022)

Dog walk done now time for pizza luncheon 😁


----------



## Hebe (18 May 2022)

Took Hebe Jr to the orthodontist, which is 12 miles away in one direction and then on to school which is 9 miles in the opposite direction. I am now enjoying my first coffee of the day whilst considering the odds of Hebe Jr catching covid from her friend at school who’s tested positive today.

How are you and Mrs RR doing today, @rockyroller?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 May 2022)

Out on a hill I was doing repeats. A mini caught me up near the bottom on my third descent. As I turned to go back up the hill. The driver’s window comes down and I get “That is super cool” and a big grin from the approx late 30s driver. Got to love the reactions you get when out on your recumbent.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

Warm and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. It is sunny, but there is a lot of high-level cloud.

Another rough night's sleep, but I have had a productive morning of writing, and I have also washed my hair. Have decided that I do not need to do a top-up grocery shop this afternoon, and that everything can wait till Saturday's proper shop. Ergo I will spend some time gardening - still have a few strawberry plants to get in, and I've a tub of basil that wants potting on.

I do plan on going to the market tomorrow, as I want some tomato plants, and I also need to stop by the watchmaker to see about getting the Kelek serviced and get a replacement strap for the Paul Jobin. I am currently winning the battle to keep mum's sticky fingers off the Gradus automatic, mainly because the bracelet is too small for her. You know you've got it right when your mum wants to, ehm, borrow your watches and jewellery. It's a constant struggle, here... 

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Bought a new Cannon printer.The old Kodak kept having paper jams ,plus Kodak printer inks don’t seem to be available I couldn’t print from my I phone or I pad and had to use my laptop
> Old printer didn’t owe me anything as it was about twelve years old.



My Canon S900 printer is still going strong after 20 years...  Can't get OEM inks for it anymore, but there's this place on Amazon that does a compatible set of six cartridges for £7


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2022)

I've potted some bean plants on and done 4 more peat pots to, hopefully, lengthen my picking season 🫘


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

Had a very fine luncheon of focaccia, pepperoni and Caprices des Dieux cheese, along with an orange, a banana and two


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

Right, that's half a dozen strawberry plants planted out, and the Belfast sink filled up with a load of mint that had outgrown their pots. My hands smell of fresh mint.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2022)

I lost my water bottle.

Then I found it again.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

Madam Lexi has just sneezed.


----------



## Hebe (18 May 2022)

We are going back to the orthodontist tomorrow because part of the braces fell out this afternoon.
On the plus side, Hebe Jr has successfully removed left over lunch from under the remaining metalwork with an interdental brush.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2022)

I think my early evening meal might get eaten in the late afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2022)

Black bin is kerbside ready for tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

Hebe said:


> We are going back to the orthodontist tomorrow because part of the braces fell out this afternoon.
> On the plus side, Hebe Jr has successfully removed left over lunch from under the remaining metalwork with an interdental brush.



I'm not sure the standard engineer's solution of " if it moves and it shouldn't, then duck tape, if it doesn't move and it should, then WD40" is applicable here... 

I'm more likely to think the adhesive wasn't mixed correctly.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Black bin is kerbside ready for tomorrow



Not bothering to put black bag or blue wheelie bin out this week. There's not enough in either.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think my early evening meal might get eaten in the late afternoon.



I've never been sure what the definition of "late afternoon/early evening" was anyway, so I'm sure no-one will notice.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've never been sure what the definition of "late afternoon/early evening" was anyway, so I'm sure no-one will notice.



My early evening meal is usually when @Reynard feeds her cats. Then we're on the evening meal shift.


----------



## rockyroller (18 May 2022)

Hebe said:


> Took Hebe Jr to the orthodontist, which is 12 miles away in one direction and then on to school which is 9 miles in the opposite direction. I am now enjoying my first coffee of the day whilst considering the odds of Hebe Jr catching covid from her friend at school who’s tested positive today.
> 
> How are you and Mrs RR doing today, @rockyroller?



good luck. thank you for asking. Wifey is fine. I developed one of my usual multiday migraines. made the mistake of working outside for 2 hrs last night at my 2nd job & developed the most common head cold symptoms. had a horrible nite w/ little sleep & this morning afters a hot shower, trying to rid my head of congestion, by blowing my nose too much, developed one of my usual severe nosebleeds. it took an hour to stop & was quite messy. called the dentist & canceled until August. still have a terrible migraine, which I often have. still waiting for PCR covid test results

aside from that, the cat just threw up & we now have to wash his bedding

aside from that we're doing great


----------



## Speicher (18 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've potted some bean plants on and done 4 more peat pots to, hopefully, lengthen my picking season 🫘



There is an enormouse field of beans at the end of my garden. Is there such a thing as a horse bean, or was someone being very silly when they said that was the name of the plant?


----------



## oldwheels (18 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> They've been washed - and that does reduce the keeping time by some margin.
> 
> You should try Polish placki kartoflane with sour cream if you've potatoes that want using...



Thanks. Need to look that up but no chance of sour cream. If I had seen this earlier I could have got something in Oban today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> There is an enormouse field of beans at the end of my garden. Is there such a thing as a horse bean, or was someone being very silly when they said that was the name of the plant?


My instant research into your question suggests that if they don't look like broad beans, they're having a laugh.


*Horse bean*, _Vicia faba_ var. _equina_ Pers., is a variety recognized as an accepted name.[1] This legume is very common in Southern European, Northern European, East Asian, Latin American and North African cuisines.

Horse bean

Beans. *If your horse's sheath is exceptionally dirty, periodically the smegma can mix with more dirt, sweat and mineral salts from the urine and form “beans”*. A bean looks and feels like a piece of hard gray bubble gum. Beans accumulate in the urethral fossa (this is the opening on the free end of the penis)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 May 2022)

The calm before the thunderstorms


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 May 2022)

Fish and chips and beer 🍺 tonight


----------



## oldwheels (18 May 2022)

0530 start this morning for an early ferry. Nasty wet and windy but early morning traffic moves as it should as everyone is going somewhere for a purpose and knows what passing places are and how to use them.
Down to the car deck on arrival in Oban and find text messages from Calmac warning of possible disruption on my return leg.
Oh joy.
About midday turned sunny and warm but still windy. Got my shopping and deliveries done in time to get the return ferry. Lots of German tourists this year. It seems to vary from year to year which nationality is most prominent. Difficult to pinpoint it but it is always evident who are tourists and who lives here. Dress and behaviour patterns I think most obvious.
There seems to be some kind of conspiracy and I have been nearly last off several times recently. Long tail of snail like drivers ahead and no chance of overtaking but they did fade out until there were only 2 left in front. 
Could not get up beyond 3rd gear for miles until a black aggressive looking local pickup appeared behind me so I let him past as this sometimes works if the ones in front even notice. He harassed them for about 3 miles before one let us past and then another mile or so at 25mph before the other pulled over. There is an announcement on the ferry asking drivers to allow overtaking but touroid think it only applies to other people.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Thanks. Need to look that up but no chance of sour cream. If I had seen this earlier I could have got something in Oban today.



Hey ho, there's always a next time 

Creme fraiche is a reasonable substitute if you can get it, btw.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

Just got sniped in an auction. 

Hey ho, back to the drawing board. But at least I'm refining my wish list.


----------



## oldwheels (18 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hey ho, there's always a next time
> 
> Creme fraiche is a reasonable substitute if you can get it, btw.



Got some creme fraiche today.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

Right, it's near enough time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

I suppose I could also trebuchet over a pouch of Felix with tuna to @deptfordmarmoset if he's still feeling a tad peckish...


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> There is an enormouse field of beans at the end of my garden. Is there such a thing as a horse bean, or was someone being very silly when they said that was the name of the plant?



I've never heard of a Horse Bean, either, but, there again, I'm not a farmer! 🚜


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My instant research into your question suggests that if they don't look like broad beans, they're having a laugh.
> 
> 
> *Horse bean*, _Vicia faba_ var. _equina_ Pers., is a variety recognized as an accepted name.[1] This legume is very common in Southern European, Northern European, East Asian, Latin American and North African cuisines.
> ...



There's only one of those varieties that I would eat!


----------



## Moon bunny (18 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hoping for free tickets?



It’s surprising, the number of people that do ask if I can get them free tickets.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

Cats have been fed. Part of my dinner is in the oven, the rest is awaiting the poppity-ping.


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2022)

Our parental visit has been done for today


----------



## Jenkins (18 May 2022)

I have just had an ice cream - one of the Lidl versions of a Magnum.


----------



## Hebe (18 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> good luck. thank you for asking. Wifey is fine. I developed one of my usual multiday migraines. made the mistake of working outside for 2 hrs last night at my 2nd job & developed the most common head cold symptoms. had a horrible nite w/ little sleep & this morning afters a hot shower, trying to rid my head of congestion, by blowing my nose too much, developed one of my usual severe nosebleeds. it took an hour to stop & was quite messy. called the dentist & canceled until August. still have a terrible migraine, which I often have. still waiting for PCR covid test results
> 
> aside from that, the cat just threw up & we now have to wash his bedding
> 
> aside from that we're doing great


That sounds like a rubbish day. I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## Hebe (18 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm not sure the standard engineer's solution of " if it moves and it shouldn't, then duck tape, if it doesn't move and it should, then WD40" is applicable here...
> 
> I'm more likely to think the adhesive wasn't mixed correctly.



Duck tape might have stayed put for longer. I’m hoping that it was just drying of one bit of glue… I don’t want any more bits of braces to fall out of her mouth.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

Tartiflette for supper, and roast butternut squash on the side.


----------



## tyred (18 May 2022)

I really enjoyed tonight's twenty-five mile ride despite being caught out in a torrential downpour and getting completely drookit. I definitely feel a bit of fitness returning.

My shoes seemed to contain half a gallon of water. Now stuffed with newspaper and left to dry out. I felt the need to put the heating on and am contemplating a glass of whiskey.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> It’s surprising, the number of people that do ask if I can get them free tickets.


Could you get them a few for the NRM, detailing how much trouble you went through to get them?


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

Hebe said:


> Duck tape might have stayed put for longer. I’m hoping that it was just drying of one bit of glue… I don’t want any more bits of braces to fall out of her mouth.



Fingers crossed it gets fixed PDQ


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2022)

Raining


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2022)

Nikon F301 body with Tokina 28 - 70 & 70 - 200 lens, how much?
Includes camera case.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2022)

Hebe said:


> Duck tape might have stayed put for longer. I’m hoping that it was just drying of one bit of glue… I don’t want any more bits of braces to fall out of her mouth.


Duct tape leaves an odd taste in the mouth, and doesn't stick too well to teeth/gums.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Nikon F301 body with Tokina 28 - 70 & 70 - 200 lens, how much?
> Includes camera case.



It's either going to be 99p or some stupidly unrealistic several hundred squid...


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's either going to be 99p or some stupidly unrealistic several hundred squid...


£26.62 sound okay?
£22 hammer price.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> £26.62 sound okay?
> £22 hammer price.



Dunno much about Nikon kit tbf, but likely that would be worth it for the glass alone...


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Dunno much about Nikon kit tbf, but likely that would be worth it for the glass alone...


I'm gonna run a film through it and see what the results are like. No marks on either lens.
A bit of a clean would work wonders.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'm gonna run a film through it and see what the results are like. No marks on either lens.
> A bit of a clean would work wonders.



Fingers crossed. In terms of tech, it's a generation older than my EOS 5, but I've a couple of Prakticas that are contemporary. No auto film advance though on those, as they're much more basic. And 2.5 fps isn't too shabby on the motor drive either - most DSLRs sit around 3 to 5 fps.

If the lenses are good and the metering isn't screwy, looks like you've got yourself a nice piece of kit. 

https://www.35mmc.com/20/09/2019/nikon-f-301-n2000/


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Fingers crossed. In terms of tech, it's a generation older than my EOS 5, but I've a couple of Prakticas that are contemporary. No auto film advance though on those, as they're much more basic. And 2.5 fps isn't too shabby on the motor drive either - most DSLRs sit around 3 to 5 fps.
> 
> If the lenses are good and the metering isn't screwy, looks like you've got yourself a nice piece of kit.
> 
> https://www.35mmc.com/20/09/2019/nikon-f-301-n2000/


All the rest of mine, excluding compacts, is Minolta. First foray into Nikon.

A set of four Canon lenses was sold as Minolta*, leaving the Canon camera on its own.

*Methinks there was some jiggerypokery going on.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> All the rest of mine, excluding compacts, is Minolta. First foray into Nikon.
> 
> A set of four Canon lenses was sold as Minolta*, leaving the Canon camera on its own.
> 
> *Methinks there was some jiggerypokery going on.



As a Canon girl*, Nikon is the Dark Side 

Sounds like jiggery pokery. But if someone bought that glass as Minolta fit, they're going to get a nasty surprise.

* I really only went Canon when I moved to SLRs... Prior to that I shot with with allsorts - Kodak, Pentax, Olympus in the main, a mix of compacts, boxes and rangefinders using 110, 126, 620 and 35mm films. So all over the place, really.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> As a Canon girl*, Nikon is the Dark Side
> 
> Sounds like jiggery pokery. But if someone bought that glass as Minolta fit, they're going to get a nasty surprise.
> 
> * I really only went Canon when I moved to SLRs... Prior to that I shot with with allsorts - Kodak, Pentax, Olympus in the main, a mix of compacts, boxes and rangefinders using 110, 126, 620 and 35mm films. So all over the place, really.


You never tried disc or APS then?

I think they knew exactly what they were doing. Who'd by the camera if the lenses are going elsewhere?
Cheap offer on the Canon camera gets two seperate systems.

I've Minnox miniature camera somewhere.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You never tried disc or APS then?
> 
> I think they knew exactly what they were doing. Who'd by the camera if the lenses are going elsewhere?
> Cheap offer on the Canon camera gets two seperate systems.
> ...



No, never tried disc or APS, but I do have a couple of the relevant cameras in my, ahem, collection... 

Sort of ended up bypassing APS completely as I'd stepped up to SLRs shortly after the format came out. Was using 35mm compacts prior, but they were useless for motor racing, so another type of compact, no matter how snazzy, would just have been a frustrating white elephant.


----------



## rockyroller (18 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> A bit of a clean would work wonders.


one of my sharpest lenses ever had a tiny winged bug trapped dead center between a cpl elements. maybe I didn't notice when I bought it at a used equipment fair. when I got it home I was able to use magnification to see it clearly, tiny legs & all. an incredibly minuscule insect. I don't use it anymore but I still own it. an older Nikon 85mm 1.8. if anyone still uses manual focus film cameras I highly recommend it as a portrait lens
https://www.keh.com/shop/nikon-85mm...MI4L2b_onq9wIVf21vBB3lwQmYEAQYASABEgLjgPD_BwE


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2022)

Film and processing will cost more than the camera. The lenses are great lenses, the body was okay, although I think it ran on AAA batteries, and had a tendency to corrosion, so make sure the contacts are all good.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> one of my sharpest lenses ever had a tiny winged bug trapped dead center between a cpl elements. maybe I didn't notice when I bought it at a used equipment fair. when I got it home I was able to use magnification to see it clearly, tiny legs & all. an incredibly minuscule insect. I don't use it anymore but I still own it. an older Nikon 85mm 1.8. if anyone still uses manual focus film cameras I highly recommend it as a portrait lens
> https://www.keh.com/shop/nikon-85mm...MI4L2b_onq9wIVf21vBB3lwQmYEAQYASABEgLjgPD_BwE



Actually, any 85mm prime is a nice bit of glass - although I've never personally owned one. 

I really dig Canon's 50mm 1.8 Mk2 - it's probably been superceded by now. It's the cheapest lens on their list and a bit plasticky, but as an actual bit of glass, it's right up there. But then, the 50mm prime is the simplest optically, of all the lenses, so it's hard to make a crap one...


----------



## rockyroller (18 May 2022)

well that settles that

LabCorp/Helix SARS-COV-2 RNA, QL NAAT, RT PCR/TMA (COVID-19)NegativeNegative


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

There is a thunderstorm right overhead. Quite a bit of crashing and banging going on.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> well that settles that
> 
> LabCorp/Helix SARS-COV-2 RNA, QL NAAT, RT PCR/TMA (COVID-19)NegativeNegative



You're out of jail - but do take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> As a Canon girl*, Nikon is the Dark Side
> 
> Sounds like jiggery pokery. But if someone bought that glass as Minolta fit, they're going to get a nasty surprise.
> 
> * I really only went Canon when I moved to SLRs... Prior to that I shot with with allsorts - Kodak, Pentax, Olympus in the main, a mix of compacts, boxes and rangefinders using 110, 126, 620 and 35mm films. So all over the place, really.



Same here, but I did have Nikon in the mix, and I did own an N2000 or F301 as you know it. Good camera, but then Minolta came out with the Maxxum 7000 and I went that direction. Trains and all, autofocus helps.


----------



## rockyroller (18 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> You're out of jail - but do take care of yourself xxx



thank you. I called out from my nite job. fingers crossed this headache goes away by morning


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> No, never tried disc or APS, but I do have a couple of the relevant cameras in my, ahem, collection...
> 
> Sort of ended up bypassing APS completely as I'd stepped up to SLRs shortly after the format came out. Was using 35mm compacts prior, but they were useless for motor racing, so another type of compact, no matter how snazzy, would just have been a frustrating white elephant.


Minolta did an APS SLR. Limited lens range at the start.
Nearly bought one whilst on holiday.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Same here, but I did have Nikon in the mix, and I did own an N2000 or F301 as you know it. Good camera, but then Minolta came out with the Maxxum 7000 and I went that direction. Trains and all, autofocus helps.



Tracking AF definitely helps with moving subjects 

Although I shot one rather memorable short oval race meeting at Hednesford Hills using manual focus on my 300 2.8 after the AF contact pin on my camera failed. That was challenging, but surprisingly rewarding.


----------



## Reynard (18 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Minolta did an APS SLR. Limited lens range at the start.
> Nearly bought one whilst on holiday.



Now that you mention it, I do actually remember those. Something of an evolutionary dead end, though.


----------



## classic33 (18 May 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Film and processing will cost more than the camera. The lenses are great lenses, the body was okay, although I think it ran on AAA batteries, and had a tendency to corrosion, so make sure the contacts are all good.


Contacts are clean, no leaking batteries.

As for film, I bought one lot, 1,000 plus films, a few years ago. I'm working through them, on run of the mill stuff or testing.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

Right, time to put Marcus, Jake and Lisa back into their respective pigeonholes in my imagination, finish writing for today and toddle off upstairs to the Land of Nod.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2022)

It's too early for me to be up 😔


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2022)

There was a two rumble, one flash thunderstorm last night, then a biblical downpour for about 5 minutes. 

It was at about midnight, I think. 🌩


----------



## Roseland triker (19 May 2022)

Well the council are closing one of the main roundabouts here which will cause chaos so they can build a temporary roundabout allowing them to build a new roundabout.....🤪


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2022)

There's a persistent noise of rain coming through the open window, pattering onto the leaves of trees . It's a very summer noise.


----------



## Roseland triker (19 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's a persistent noise of rain coming through the open window, pattering onto the leaves of trees . It's a very summer noise.


There's a persistent noise here but it's my hammer drill 🤣


----------



## pawl (19 May 2022)

Not really Mundane News.Really pleased to see Prof Julian Van Tam has been awarded a Knighthood.
All he needs now is for Boston United to win their play off


----------



## oldwheels (19 May 2022)

Nice sunny morning but still windy. Got a lot of sorting out to do from yesterday's mainland expedition so no triking.
Good to get away and see somewhere different even for a short day trip. I used to do a lot of travelling within mainly Scotland but some forays into foreign lands. I really miss doing that but age and infirmity as well as far too crowded roads make it not practical any more.
Disconcerting yesterday the number of people who asked if I needed help when struggling with trolleys on a sloping area. Surely I don't look that bad.
Why do shops with trolleys not have level car parks as the trolley in some cases keeps trying to escape when loading the car? 
I resort to putting my stick in front of the wheels which usually works.


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There was a two rumble, one flash thunderstorm last night, then a biblical downpour for about 5 minutes.
> 
> It was at about midnight, I think. 🌩



We had same here a bit further along the A45 .


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2022)

A couple of days ago, Monday, I think, I'm sure I spotted some Japanese Knotweed in a garden. I checked where I thought it was on my 3 mile walk this morning but didn't see it. 
Tomorrow, I'll go along another cut through I use and see if it's there.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A couple of days ago, Monday, I think, I'm sure I spotted some Japanese Knotweed in a garden. I checked where I thought it was on my 3 mile walk this morning but didn't see it.
> Tomorrow, I'll go along another cut through I use and see if it's there.



I'm not sure I'd recognise it if I saw it.


----------



## postman (19 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Duct tape leaves an odd taste in the mouth, and doesn't stick too well to teeth/gums.


Said Joey the stiff from his New Yark tenement appartment.Joey being a member of the local Italian Mafia.


----------



## rockyroller (19 May 2022)

ok we're up


----------



## tyred (19 May 2022)

I've carried out a running repair on my glasses.


----------



## Jenkins (19 May 2022)

At some point overnight I was woken by a thunderstorm, but was back to sleep within a few seconds, which is a pity as I do like a good storm. 

With any luck this should be my penultimate early shift.


----------



## oldwheels (19 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A couple of days ago, Monday, I think, I'm sure I spotted some Japanese Knotweed in a garden. I checked where I thought it was on my 3 mile walk this morning but didn't see it.
> Tomorrow, I'll go along another cut through I use and see if it's there.



A "gardener" ie grass butcher reported to a neighbour that I had a bad case of Japanese Knotweed in my garden. In fact it was Jerusalem Artichokes.


----------



## mybike (19 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> As a Canon girl*, Nikon is the Dark Side
> 
> Sounds like jiggery pokery. But if someone bought that glass as Minolta fit, they're going to get a nasty surprise.
> 
> * I really only went Canon when I moved to SLRs... Prior to that I shot with with allsorts - Kodak, Pentax, Olympus in the main, a mix of compacts, boxes and rangefinders using 110, 126, 620 and 35mm films. So all over the place, really.



I was interested to see you had Prakticas, My first SLR was a Nova with a Tessar lens & I had a number before buying s/h Pentax.

I will admit to missing the focussing aids of the manual SLRs when using a DSLR.


----------



## oldwheels (19 May 2022)

Another vehicle partly off the road on the A848 between Salen and Tobermory. Saw one yesterday who nearly came to grief on that same road by putting his wheels off the tarmac to try to pass an idiot who had not pulled into a passing place enough to let it past. Never assume the road edge is hard.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Now that you mention it, I do actually remember those. Something of an evolutionary dead end, though.



Vectis? IIRC.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 May 2022)

New passport arrived. It took 3.5 weeks, which is great considering the horror stories out there.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> New passport arrived. It took 3.5 weeks, which is great considering the horror stories out there.



They accepted my profile picture on here, since I’m not smiling…


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2022)

Sun's out at last. Been dull all morning. Knee still very sore but improving - better be OK fast as I've a big weekend on the bike (and beers).


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2022)

I would like to purchase a new mouse. Yes, even Wols sometimes have to buy mice instead of hunting in the long grass. I like the (sound of) the Logitech Silent mouse. 

https://www.johnlewis.com/logitech-m220-silent-mouse-black/p4339723

I have been warned in the past about wireless mice that "eat" batteries. The description of the above product says that the battery will last up to eighteen months. What is your experience of wireless mice?


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

Warm, breezy and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

That whopper of a thunderstorm last night sat overhead for a fair while - it started crashing and banging around 11pm and finally stopped gone 1am. Didn't bother the cats. Lexi was fast asleep in the donut bed in my bedroom and Poppy was sat on the table in the hallway watching the rain and the lightning through the windows. I have to admit I stopped to watch too, as I do like a good storm. I think lightning must have hit some phone lines nearby, as my internet dropped out for a bit.

Slept ok - that's the best night in a couple of weeks, and have spent the morning writing. Couldn't be bothered to go to the market, but I will pop out later on the hunt for some tomato plants.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I would like to purchase a new mouse. Yes, even Wols sometimes have to buy mice instead of hunting in the long grass. I like the (sound of) the Logitech Silent mouse.
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/logitech-m220-silent-mouse-black/p4339723
> 
> I have been warned in the past about wireless mice that "eat" batteries. The description of the above product says that the battery will last up to eighteen months. What is your experience of wireless mice?



Can't advise you here, I've been using laptops since 1997!


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Can't advise you here, I've been using laptops since 1997!



Do you use the tiny little square below the keyboard? I have tried that when I do on-line jigsaws, or scrabble, and I have really struggled with it. Hence wanting a mouse.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

mybike said:


> I was interested to see you had Prakticas, My first SLR was a Nova with a Tessar lens & I had a number before buying s/h Pentax.
> 
> I will admit to missing the focussing aids of the manual SLRs when using a DSLR.



I picked mine up in a job lot of cameras in a local Oxfam shop. They had a whole case of stuff at 99p, so I cleaned them out - was nearly all old Soviet and East German stuff. Nothing in the way of glass, but I have lenses that fit. M42 screw mount if my brain isn't addled.

Yes, the split crystal thingy you got on some. Also found on rangefinders.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> Do you use the tiny little square below the keyboard? I have tried that when I do on-line jigsaws, or scrabble, and I have really struggled with it. Hence wanting a mouse.



Yes, I use the trackpad. I do a heck of a lot of photo editing, and the trackpad lets me use both hands at the same time.

The trackpad on my old Sony Vaio is brilliant - but probably because I've been using it for donkeys. Less enamoured of the trackpad on the Lenovo, but then I only use that laptop for internetting / streaming.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Better get both so there's no complaints 🤣



I should think so...


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yes, I use the trackpad. I do a heck of a lot of photo editing, and the trackpad lets me use both hands at the same time.
> 
> The trackpad on my old Sony Vaio is brilliant - but probably because I've been using it for donkeys. Less enamoured of the trackpad on the Lenovo, but then I only use that laptop for internetting / streaming.



On-line srbblace and jigsaws require just one hand.


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2022)

Time I was back out in the garden, bbl.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Why do shops with trolleys not have level car parks as the trolley in some cases keeps trying to escape when loading the car?



Been there, done that, bought several t-shirts... 

The Tesco carpark looks flat, but it isn't. There have been the odd times when I've turned around while loading the car to see the rest of my groceries disappearing off over the horizon...


----------



## newts (19 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I would like to purchase a new mouse. Yes, even Wols sometimes have to buy mice instead of hunting in the long grass. I like the (sound of) the Logitech Silent mouse.
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/logitech-m220-silent-mouse-black/p4339723
> 
> I have been warned in the past about wireless mice that "eat" batteries. The description of the above product says that the battery will last up to eighteen months. What is your experience of wireless mice?



Modern mice are low energy devices, normal aa/aaa. batteries will last for many months. My latest Logitech has an in built battery & I only charge it every 3-4 months.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I would like to purchase a new mouse. Yes, even Wols sometimes have to buy mice instead of hunting in the long grass. I like the (sound of) the Logitech Silent mouse.
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/logitech-m220-silent-mouse-black/p4339723
> 
> I have been warned in the past about wireless mice that "eat" batteries. The description of the above product says that the battery will last up to eighteen months. What is your experience of wireless mice?



I have a similar Logitech mouse. It uses a single AA battery which lasts ages. I use rechargeable batteries so when it dies it's a simple swap over. It came with a battery included, I think. I have no idea what the ''silent'' bit is about. Apart from minor clicks for the two buttons and depressing the wheel, the only noise it makes is when I drop it on the floor. (Surprisingly robust....)

Cheaper at Argos - https://www.argos.co.uk/product/824...X85Q5oTQbtPPJrkDTy4aAjHHEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## rockyroller (19 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I would like to purchase a new mouse


does it have to be alive? if not, I think Reynard's cat can help you out


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I would like to purchase a new mouse. Yes, even Wols sometimes have to buy mice instead of hunting in the long grass. I like the (sound of) the Logitech Silent mouse.
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/logitech-m220-silent-mouse-black/p4339723
> 
> I have been warned in the past about wireless mice that "eat" batteries. The description of the above product says that the battery will last up to eighteen months. What is your experience of wireless mice?



I have a Trust wireless mouse, in dark red, that matches the colour of my laptop. I can't remember when I last changed the 2 x AAA batteries it was that long ago.


----------



## Ripple (19 May 2022)

I'm cooking buckwheat porridge.


----------



## Ripple (19 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> New passport arrived. It took 3.5 weeks, which is great considering the horror stories out there.


My personal horror story with driving license is still somewhere in action since 3rd January this year. I am among those unlucky poor souls who have medical license and it has to be done by post. I still can drive even without a licence untill 22nd Feb next year. Hopefully it will be sorted by then.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

Had focaccia for luncheon, along with pepperoni and caprices des dieux cheese, plus an orange, a banana and two


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

Right, I'm off on the great Tomato Plant Hunt...


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 May 2022)

It's really rather warm here at the moment.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

Bought half a dozen tomato plants from a small little garden center in Ely after Wilko turned up a blank and Waitrose wanted £4 per plant.

Got mainly heritage varieties - a beefsteak, a plum, two kinds of cherry tomatoes and a pair of salad tomato plants with a delightfully-named German variety called Bloody Butcher.

I am now sitting down with a


----------



## Kempstonian (19 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I would like to purchase a new mouse. Yes, even Wols sometimes have to buy mice instead of hunting in the long grass. I like the (sound of) the Logitech Silent mouse.
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/logitech-m220-silent-mouse-black/p4339723
> 
> I have been warned in the past about wireless mice that "eat" batteries. The description of the above product says that the battery will last up to eighteen months. What is your experience of wireless mice?



I get on fine with mine. I use rechargeable batteries. I have a wireless keyboard too and I can't remember ever changing the batteries in that. I suppose I must have done but it was ages ago.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

I has a thirsty. I need another


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## oldwheels (19 May 2022)

One for Reynard?


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> One for Reynard?
> 
> View attachment 645343



Oh, that's just BRILLIANT!!!  Love it! 

One of the characters I'm currently working with is based on an ex. I don't kill him off, but I do leave him with a couple of nasty surprises... Revenge is a dish best served cold and all that...


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

Cats fed. Felix AGAIL with cod.

I'm going to look in the fridge in a bit and see what wants using before it develops language skills.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2022)

My grandson read his school book to me while he was on a trampoline. It was a tad disjointed, due to the jumping up & down, but he knew all the words easily apart from Ploughman and Masonry. Not too bad for a 7yr old.. 👍


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

Supper consisted of tartiflette, roast butternut squash, tomato & avocado salad and a sausage roll.

That's all the leftovers eaten.


----------



## Hebe (19 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Duct tape leaves an odd taste in the mouth, and doesn't stick too well to teeth/gums.


I’m still unsure about whether it is duck tape or duct tape. The internet seems to think both. Repair done this morning and still in place, Hebe Jr still struggling to eat anything with more structural integrity than jelly though 
Anyway. I collected my negs because I was too impatient to wait until tomorrow when I’ll contact print them.


----------



## DCLane (19 May 2022)

I collected a chest bought earlier this week for £30 on eBay (both ends open up). It's an antique and both bigger and heavier than I expected, being solid wood plus metal brackets - the hinges are decorative:






It's for son no. 2 when he goes to university
Just needs some polish on the top.

Now we have to find somewhere to keep it until September.


----------



## dave r (19 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> I collected a chest bought earlier this week for £30 on eBay (both ends open up). It's an antique and both bigger and heavier than I expected, being solid wood plus metal brackets - the hinges are decorative:
> 
> View attachment 645373
> 
> ...



Thats nice, I like that.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

Yeah, likewise. 

You'd pay way more than that buying something similar new, and it won't be as well made. Plus it gives something a new lease of life. That's why I love buying vintage / antique, whether that's furniture or bling.


----------



## tyred (19 May 2022)

I borrowed some books from the library earlier and the librarian was insistent that she set me up with a login for their new website. I've been having a look and not sure how it really benefits me although I suppose I can now extend the loan time on a book if necessary.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I borrowed some books from the library earlier and the librarian was insistent that she set me up with a login for their new website. I've been having a look and not sure how it really benefits me although I suppose I can now extend the loan time on a book if necessary.



If it works the same as our library, you can reserve books, too.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> My Canon S900 printer is still going strong after 20 years...  Can't get OEM inks for it anymore, but there's this place on Amazon that does a compatible set of six cartridges for £7


Got myself a Canon BJC-6500. Cost a fortune when I bought it years ago at auction. 
Dusty, and oily fingerprints when bought. Took the plastic casing off and cleaned it, rinsed the waste felts. Three long soaks, with use of a "rolling pin" in between. £2 and still going, print heads are getting hard to find though.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Got myself a Canon BJC-6500. Cost a fortune when I bought it years ago at auction.
> Dusty, and oily fingerprints when bought. Took the plastic casing off and cleaned it, rinsed the waste felts. Three long soaks, with use of a "rolling pin" in between. £2 and still going, print heads are getting hard to find though.



I bought mine new...  I'd had HP printers up until then because I could get them heavily discounted through the Brunel Uni computer science dept, but they only ever seemed to last a couple of years.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

Oh, a question for the mundaners on this side of the pond...

Is it an ice cream soda or an ice cream float?

I know both terms refer to more or less the same thing, but given I've not had / bought one in 40 years (bleurgh, far too much sugar!) I'm not sure which is the right one for UK usage or whether they're interchangeable.

Also, I should add that I'm in the part of the story set in 1989.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I bought mine new...  I'd had HP printers up until then because I could get them heavily discounted through the Brunel Uni computer science dept, but they only ever seemed to last a couple of years.


I bought that one because it was going to be thrown. It's printed approximately 50,000 sheets of A4 in the time I've had it.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Vectis? IIRC.


That's the one.


----------



## Reynard (19 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> I bought that one because it was going to be thrown. It's printed approximately 50,000 sheets of A4 in the time I've had it.



Good lord, that's quite some mileage... 

Mine has led a much more sheltered life, although it did spit out several copies of PhD dissertation.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Good lord, that's quite some mileage...
> 
> Mine has led a much more sheltered life, although it did spit out several copies of PhD dissertation.


Trying to get one that might last as long isn't proving easy. No-one seems willing to say how long a new printer will last. Or if it'll match the amount of printing done by the current one.

The print heads and cartridges have been renumbered, but Canon are uncertain what the new numbers are.


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2022)

Printers can be expensive to use what with paper and ink


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2022)

Hebe said:


> I’m still unsure about whether it is duck tape or duct tape. The internet seems to think both. Repair done this morning and still in place, Hebe Jr still struggling to eat anything with more structural integrity than jelly though
> Anyway. I collected my negs because I was too impatient to wait until tomorrow when I’ll contact print them.
> 
> View attachment 645371



It shoots the entire width of the film, instead of going just to the sprocket holes?


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Printers can be expensive to use what with paper and ink


And paper is getting in short supply, which means it'll be going up in price.


----------



## rockyroller (20 May 2022)

Hebe said:


> Hebe Jr still struggling to eat anything with more structural integrity than jelly though


*hugs*


----------



## Speicher (20 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> If it works the same as our library, you can reserve books, too.



Or if you would like a book that is in another library, they might be able to get it for you.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2022)

I need a


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I need a



That's a good idea along with a digestive


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2022)

Right, time I did an Upsy Daisy and went to find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Supper consisted of tartiflette, roast butternut squash, tomato & avocado salad and a sausage roll.
> 
> *That's all the leftovers eaten*.



A historic moment: you've been eating "leftovers" since I joined the forum back in 2008.


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2022)

The last 24 hours have been very long


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2022)

Would love a cuppa please🍵


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2022)

It's bed stripping & hoovering day, today.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2022)

BTW, I'm up and it's ☔


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2022)

Taxi home please


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Taxi home please



Test results all good? 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Test results all good? 🤔



Thankfully


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

Rain on rain here. Indoor jobs today.


----------



## Hebe (20 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, a question for the mundaners on this side of the pond...
> 
> Is it an ice cream soda or an ice cream float?
> 
> I know both terms refer to more or less the same thing, but given I've not had / bought one in 40 years (bleurgh, far too much sugar!) I'm not sure which is the right one for UK usage or whether they're interchangeable.


Good question! I'd probably use float as those are the recipes that I've used. They both have that slightly exotic diner connotation though.


Gravity Aided said:


> It shoots the entire width of the film, instead of going just to the sprocket holes?


Yes! It's called a Sprocket Rocket, and is cheap and nasty in camera terms, but I can't justify the Leica equivalent and love the format. This one was shot with Iso400 film in bright sunshine and I asked for a little push in developing. The aperture and shutter settings are very limited, basically it seems built for Californian sun.


rockyroller said:


> *hugs*


Thank you. I've just made jelly for when she gets back from school.


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Printers can be expensive to use what with paper and ink



I have a load of paper but need a mortgage to get ink for my current Epson.


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

Don't think I've printed anything in years.


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2022)

Wet and windy and a bit cold. 
I really need to get a dentist to at least make my wonky tooth safe in the short term. I fear it may be an extraction but that probably means going to Oban hospital which has a specialist unit.


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Wet and windy and a bit cold.
> I really need to get a dentist to at least make my wonky tooth safe in the short term. I fear it may be an extraction but that probably means going to Oban hospital which has a specialist unit.


Just knock it out....

On a plus note vouge magazine have apologised to the pub in vouge saying they can keep the association with the village name. 🤪


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I would like to purchase a new mouse. Yes, even Wols sometimes have to buy mice instead of hunting in the long grass. I like the (sound of) the Logitech Silent mouse.
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/logitech-m220-silent-mouse-black/p4339723
> 
> I have been warned in the past about wireless mice that "eat" batteries. The description of the above product says that the battery will last up to eighteen months. What is your experience of wireless mice?



I use wireless mouse as I’m left handed and wife right handed. Easy to to move to left or right depending on user. It uses a AA battery and certainly lasts long enough between charges.


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Would love a cuppa please🍵



At last first cuppa went down well with a bowl of cereals


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2022)

I see @Speicher has been at the fruit bowl again.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, a question for the mundaners on this side of the pond...
> 
> Is it an ice cream soda or an ice cream float?
> 
> ...



Float.


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

Got big binoculars out and I'm off dolphin spotting.


----------



## Speicher (20 May 2022)

The lesser-spotted dolphin?


----------



## rockyroller (20 May 2022)

1/2 hr before alarm I sneezed & started a nose bleed. what a way to wake up. took a little while to get it stopped but I'm on the mend, coffee & breakfast down. cat out & in. come on Friday, how about some good luck, huh?


----------



## Jenkins (20 May 2022)

Very difficult to get going this morning thanks to a late night after a trip to Stowmarket to see Pip Blom at the John Peel Centre. Just hope I can stay awake for the after work pub trip to celebrate someone else gaining freedom from the shackles of employment.


----------



## mybike (20 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I would like to purchase a new mouse. Yes, even Wols sometimes have to buy mice instead of hunting in the long grass. I like the (sound of) the Logitech Silent mouse.
> 
> https://www.johnlewis.com/logitech-m220-silent-mouse-black/p4339723
> 
> I have been warned in the past about wireless mice that "eat" batteries. The description of the above product says that the battery will last up to eighteen months. What is your experience of wireless mice?



I tend to use their marble mouse as I never have enough room for a mouse mat. I also find it more precise.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2022)

All in all, my decision to have an early evening walk last night has proved to be a good one. The weather isn't exactly inviting.


----------



## mybike (20 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I use wireless mouse as I’m left handed and wife right handed. Easy to to move to left or right depending on user. It uses a AA battery and certainly lasts long enough between charges.



I get RSI every now & then, so swap the mouse over.


----------



## mybike (20 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, a question for the mundaners on this side of the pond...
> 
> Is it an ice cream soda or an ice cream float?
> 
> ...



Depends on when it's set. I recall 'soda' in the 60s


----------



## Jenkins (20 May 2022)

Very wet out there - it had better clear up within the next couple of hours. Just got off the phone with the works' pension providers - with 10 days to go, they've still not requested a final form from my employers.


----------



## tyred (20 May 2022)

My new tube of Loctite super glue contains 50%extra free so all the more to spill over my fingers and stick them together...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 May 2022)

tyred said:


> My new tube of Loctite super glue contains 50%extra free so all the more to spill over my fingers and stick them together...



50% fewer fingers after using.


----------



## Threevok (20 May 2022)

tyred said:


> My new tube of Loctite super glue contains 50%extra free so all the more to spill over my fingers and stick them together...



The instructions are a good read. I couldn't put them down


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2022)

Flabbergasted. 
Went to dentist office which was actually open at 0900 with a receptionist in residence. Somebody I had met before when she worked for the local Clydesdale Bank. [ remember banks?].
Explained my problem and told come back at 1000 when taken immediately by a very chatty local dentist who sorted my problem and told me nothing else needed done and no charge. We had a long chat about cycling on Mull when she said the hills here were killers and so had got an ebike for forestry tracks which was great fun.
I tend to focus on negative points of living here I suppose but this illustrates one of the advantages. In a city environment I doubt I would get such good service so quickly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2022)

The weather continues the theme of being warmness. I may even go as far as to say, hot...


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

Dolphins are a very long distance away. Quite a few of em by the looks of it..
Anyway it's going chilly here so lunchtime...... Definitely having cheese.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2022)

A very grey and drizzly day here chez Casa Reynard, although there is blue sky on the horizon, so it looks like the rain might stop soon.

I slept well (a chamomile tea and a valerian tablet seemed to do the trick). Had a kitchen morning. There is now a pasta sauce (tomato, onion, bacon, garilc and assorted other seasonings) simmering away in the crock pot, and vegetables have been chopped up for later addition to said sauce. I've also filled up the cat litter bin in the house. it doesn't quite take a full sack of litter, so the remainder has been left in the utility room for now.

Also spent some time cleaning up the Seiko watch that arrived yesterday. It started working as soon as I got it out of the packaging, so that bodes well. The day function on Seikos tend to be in two languages. My quartz has French as its other language, but this one is more unusual, as it's in English and Arabic.

Just about time for luncheon here too.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2022)

mybike said:


> Depends on when it's set. I recall 'soda' in the 60s



1989, in the cafe / diner at Brands Hatch.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A historic moment: you've been eating "leftovers" since I joined the forum back in 2008.



Mmmm, well I really hate wasting food. I don't mind a meal of random items. As long as I don't leave the table hungry, I'm good with that. 

And I joined CC in 2016 btw...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, well I really hate wasting food. I don't mind a meal of random items. As long as I don't leave the table hungry, I'm good with that.
> 
> And I joined CC in 2016 btw...



It turns out, so did I. I'm not sure where I got 2008 from. I did say I'm not good with numbers.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2022)

Lovely luncheon of the last of the focaccia, plus some pepperoni, capices des dieux cheese, then a banana, an orange and two


----------



## Hebe (20 May 2022)

Today has possibly been the best day of the week, though admittedly competition has not been stiff. A flying visit to the darkroom first thing followed by lunch with a friend. The much promised cycle parking in the local market place has been fitted too.


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2022)

Afternoon.
We are back ! We have been to the seaside visiting some relatives. Not not the fish ! . Trecco Bay near Porth Cawl.
Couldn't post anything as we were wirelessly wireless! 
I took some photos and then the camera that I got working threw a wobbly and decided not to recognise the memory card . Luckily our computer did and I have been able to download them .
Having a bit of a rest after all the driving .


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

Bet it was windy in trecco today


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2022)

Oh! Forgot to mention !
We went out for a meal . All these new chefs with their idea of not cooking things !
We had some meat with cauliflower and sprouts . I should have realised when I found it difficult to separate the cauliflower from the dish how raw it was . I have been feeling the effects of the cauliflower and sprouts fighting these past few days .


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! Forgot to mention !
> We went out for a meal . All these new chefs with their idea of not cooking things !
> We had some meat with cauliflower and sprouts . I should have realised when I found it difficult to separate the cauliflower from the dish how raw it was . I have been feeling the effects of the cauliflower and sprouts fighting these past few days .


Lol I suppose you prefer pureed cauliflower soup.....


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2022)

I'm off to Doe's to see if my mower parts haven't turned up.


----------



## Threevok (20 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Afternoon.
> We are back ! We have been to the seaside visiting some relatives. Not not the fish ! . Trecco Bay near Porth Cawl.
> Couldn't post anything as we were wirelessly wireless!
> I took some photos and then the camera that I got working threw a wobbly and decided not to recognise the memory card . Luckily our computer did and I have been able to download them .
> Having a bit of a rest after all the driving .



No picture of Trecco ? Never mind, i'll post one for you, with a bike too


----------



## dave r (20 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It turns out, so did I. I'm not sure where I got 2008 from. I did say I'm not good with numbers.



I've been on here since 2007


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been on here since 2007


Did you ever meet up with Debbie from Dudley?


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Lol I suppose you prefer pureed cauliflower soup.....



You can never overcook vegetables .


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> No picture of Trecco ? Never mind, i'll post one for you, with a bike too



It was a tad damp Tuesday.


----------



## Threevok (20 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It was a tad damp Tuesday.



There's a contracst from my pic, taken last summer


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

Must be nice going beach from Chippenham.
Looking good 😁

Not surfed there but it looks do-able....


----------



## dave r (20 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Did you ever meet up with Debbie from Dudley?




Are you trying to get me into trouble? No,  though I have met a number of people from CC


----------



## Threevok (20 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Must be nice going beach from Chippenham.
> Looking good 😁
> 
> Not surfed there but it looks do-able....



Trecco Bay is usually fishing rather than surfing. Sandy (the next beach over, behind the "lighthouse" in the pic) is the one popular with surfers


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2022)

Nope, mower parts not in yet. They seem to have vanished into the ether somewhere between warehouse and Littleport.

I might have to borrow my friend's two sheep at this rate...


----------



## Roseland triker (20 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Nope, mower parts not in yet. They seem to have vanished into the ether somewhere between warehouse and Littleport.
> 
> I might have to borrow my friend's two sheep at this rate...


Just wet it with Gallup 360. It will slow down to a point.......😳

Getting parts here is brutal. We've got to the point now (well I have 🙄) that everything is kept fitted or replaced.
Realistically the kit is looking better than ever but it is certainly feeding the parts machine. No strip and rebuilds anymore.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Just wet it with Gallup 360. It will slow down to a point.......😳
> 
> Getting parts here is brutal. We've got to the point now (well I have 🙄) that everything is kept fitted or replaced.
> Realistically the kit is looking better than ever but it is certainly feeding the parts machine. No strip and rebuilds anymore.



It's a steering arm what I need. Without it, there's not much going of anywhere, never mind pointing it in the right direction.

Also have a flap for the rear outlet on the cutting deck on order. It's not essential, but without it, the grass clippings get spat 4 ft up the side of the house...


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2022)

I had to staple one bit of paper (⅓A4) to another sheet of paper (A4), today, and put it in a DL envelope.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2022)

I have a  and a chocolate seashell thingy.


----------



## DCLane (20 May 2022)

No bike this weekend; I've a weekend away with SWMBO to celebrate our 30th anniversary. On top of the earlier holiday to Lanzarote.

This time we:the somewhere near Pontefract in a posh hotel. If anywhere near here can be described as 'posh'.


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Must be nice going beach from Chippenham.
> Looking good 😁
> 
> Not surfed there but it looks do-able....



There is a surf club there and people were surfing the next day .


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> There's a contracst from my pic, taken last summer



A bit too damp for riding on the beach.


----------



## rockyroller (20 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> No bike this weekend; I've a weekend away with SWMBO to celebrate our 30th anniversary. On top of the earlier holiday to Lanzarote.
> 
> This time we:the somewhere near Pontefract in a posh hotel. If anywhere near here can be described as 'posh'.



careful she doesn't catch you looking over her shoulder at a hot bike rolling by


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> Trecco Bay is usually fishing rather than surfing. Sandy (the next beach over, behind the "lighthouse" in the pic) is the one popular with surfers



We used to stay at my grans at Cefn Crwbr and caught the bus to Porth Cawl back in late 50's /60's Coney Beach is the sandy beach , we sat there eating our fish and chips there yesterday . Oh ! The tide was out . 
I can remember there used to be a miniature railway , I think it used to be where the large grassy area which is now being used as a car park is . We used to really like going there .


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Hebe (20 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> No bike this weekend; I've a weekend away with SWMBO to celebrate our 30th anniversary. On top of the earlier holiday to Lanzarote.
> 
> This time we:the somewhere near Pontefract in a posh hotel. If anywhere near here can be described as 'posh'.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## pawl (20 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been on here since 2007



Three years before me.


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2022)

Just pasta, sauce and cheese for me tonight.

Sauce made from a can of chopped tomatoes, two large onions, a few rashers of smoked bacon, garlic, sweet peppers, courgettes, mushrooms and spinach.


----------



## Hebe (20 May 2022)

Hebe Jr ate a bowl of chicken noodle soup and some spicy chicken wings, she was still going half an hour after we’d finished  hurrah for orthodontic wax!


----------



## Illaveago (20 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> Trecco Bay is usually fishing rather than surfing. Sandy (the next beach over, behind the "lighthouse" in the pic) is the one popular with surfers



We saw an angler fishing the other night when the tide was coming in . We were worried that he might become stranded on the rocks where he was . The tide turned before it got to that situation . We did see him catch a large Skate which he photographed before returning it to the sea .


----------



## PeteXXX (20 May 2022)

OK folks. Relax.. It wasn't Knotweed!


----------



## Reynard (20 May 2022)

The bracelet on the Seiko was minging. 

Toothpaste and a small nail brush got rid of the gunk, followed by a good going over with soap & a damp cloth. Finished the job with a wipe down with some metal polish and it's come up a treat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> OK folks. Relax.. It wasn't Knotweed!



Not knotweed?


----------



## tyred (20 May 2022)

I'm considering going to bed.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm considering going to bed.


Don't rush into these things. Think about it for a while.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Don't rush into these things. Think about it for a while.



Maybe sleep on it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Not knotweed?



Definitelty not Knotweed.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Maybe sleep on it.


Always a good idea.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2022)

I have a nice


----------



## Jenkins (21 May 2022)

That was a good evening out. When a bunch of 55-60 year olds get together it's quite surprising how much time is spent discussing early retirement & pensions. I stopped drinking fairly early & switched to coffee instead, but a couple of my colleagues may be glad they're not on duty this weekend.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2022)

Anyways, time I toddled off to the Land of Nod.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2022)

Would love a cuppa but absolutely no way of getting one


----------



## rockyroller (21 May 2022)

cleared the upstairs double sink drains. took a while. tomorrow I tackle the tub drain


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2022)

Right time for a few early morning miles...... The only trouble is I can't even walk


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Not knotweed?





Gravity Aided said:


> Definitelty not Knotweed.


Yes. Not Knotweed.


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Not knotweed?



Yes ! He just said that ! Weren't you listening ?


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2022)

It's a good Kia ora bottle have a decent size opening


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2022)

Morning.
Can't decide what the weather is doing !  It's sort of very light grey , almost like the sun is about to break through but hasn't.

Perhaps the sun is trying on a few clouds at the moment !


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2022)

I have to work three more days this month 😔


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's a good Kia ora bottle have a decent size opening



I had to use a Coke bottle once ! Plumbers in and everything disabled. It was when I had problems with my gall bladder and didn't know it .


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I have to work three more days this month 😔



Can you back date them ?


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2022)

Grey and overcast here 
A gentle breeze.


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2022)

The pictures I took on holiday were with one of the cameras that I got working again . I'm pleased by how they turned out . I wasn't too happy when the camera threw a wobbly and decided not to recognise the memory card . It said that it couldn't be read . I tried the card in my brother's camera which is Nikon D70s and it said the same thing ! I didn't want to re format the card as I would have lost any pictures I had taken . I decided not to and hoped that our laptop back at home might read it . It turned out that there were pictures stored on it . 
I will try a different battery to see if that has any effect after re formatting . I have found out that the Nikon's take nice pictures and the auto focus seems to lock on better than my Pentax , but they are hell of a lot more complicated and fussy about electrical contacts . One thing I find very frustrating is looking at the pictures you have just taken . I haven't yet figured out how to zoom in on them . With my Pentax I simply press the view button and turn the thumb wheel . Simple !


----------



## Roseland triker (21 May 2022)

Lol I find my cannon Eos easy enough to use. Couple of lenses and a big memory card. 
I prefer viewing pics on my computer monitor as the screen is quite small but getting the hang of different settings.
Never read the manual just press different buttons now and again.


----------



## Hebe (21 May 2022)

Hay fever  time to take some antihistamine tablets.


----------



## Roseland triker (21 May 2022)

Hebe said:


> Hay fever  time to take some antihistamine tablets.


I'm still hanging on, find if I can wait until it's as late as possible I need them less.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Yes ! He just said that ! Weren't you listening ?



I thought it best to double check. Can't be too certain.

Anyhow, I went for a walk yesterday and I noticed that the council have put up signs about local history. What first appeared as Woolfacre Road became Woolpicker Road and is now Woodpecker Road. As it's now only a path, I think it's due another renaming.


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Lol I find my cannon Eos easy enough to use. Couple of lenses and a big memory card.
> I prefer viewing pics on my computer monitor as the screen is quite small but getting the hang of different settings.
> Never read the manual just press different buttons now and again.



I just used to use the automatic settings . Just point and shoot .
My first DSLR was a Pentax istd. I was afraid to use it at first. I eventually got the hang of it but only used the green button . My Pentax K10d has 10 mega pixies and no buffering. I find it a lot more forgiving and simpler to use . As you say I can fiddle with the controls and see what happens . Plus I can use old K fit lenses and focus manually . With the Nikon you have to be careful what lenses will work .


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2022)

Another day of sunny intervals and heavy showers but I need to get out and sort some things in the garden between the showers.
Washing machine is on but no point in trying to hang anything outside today.


----------



## Roseland triker (21 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Another day of sunny intervals and heavy showers but I need to get out and sort some things in the garden between the showers.
> Washing machine is on but no point in trying to hang anything outside today.


Dry here just got my laundry out 😁


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2022)

Thank goodness for magic music


----------



## PeteXXX (21 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Thank goodness for magic music



I almost read that as Magic Mushrooms!! 🍄


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 May 2022)

It's not quite as warm as it was yesterday.

This may be because we're 200m higher up here...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's not quite as warm as it was yesterday.
> 
> This may be because we're 200m higher up here...



Were you 200m lower yesterday?


----------



## Hebe (21 May 2022)

Laundry on. Soup made. Now drinking coffee in the sun and blowing my nose 🤧


----------



## dave r (21 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I almost read that as Magic Mushrooms!! 🍄



Microdosing?


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I almost read that as Magic Mushrooms!! 🍄



No I stick with Magic music and tea thanks .


----------



## Ripple (21 May 2022)

Weekends at work, eh.  that's hot chocolate in a cup.


----------



## postman (21 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> No bike this weekend; I've a weekend away with SWMBO to celebrate our 30th anniversary. On top of the earlier holiday to Lanzarote.
> 
> This time we:the somewhere near Pontefract in a posh hotel. If anywhere near here can be described as 'posh'.


Mrs P asked me to take her somewhere expensive today,so i took her to the local garage.


----------



## Hebe (21 May 2022)

I don’t know what pollen dropped overnight but it’s vicious . There’s no way my contact lenses are going in today. Hopefully I’ll get a shortsighted walk in later if the meds have kicked in by then.


----------



## rockyroller (21 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Right time for a few early morning miles...... The only trouble is I can't even walk



maybe it's time for cycling movies & books?


----------



## rockyroller (21 May 2022)

temps today & tomorrow in the mid-high 90sF. A/C technician never showed up this week, so we're worried. Wifey doesn't want to battle traffic to the beaches. tomorrow will be torture at work. right now it feels quite cool. my inlays previous brick home was always a kind of root cellar sanctuary & stayed cool because they closed it up & had a family room in the basement. wish we were retiring when they were selling it


----------



## rockyroller (21 May 2022)

Reggie got out for a long stretch thru the cool wet grass


----------



## mybike (21 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been on here since 2007



Lots of old timers still around. I arrived 7 years later, looking for advice on fixing a BSO. Which, incidentally, gave me a lot of fun & got me started.


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's not quite as warm as it was yesterday.
> 
> This may be because we're 200m higher up here...



Than yesterday ?


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Were you 200m lower yesterday?



Sounds like a bit of volcanic action going on !


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2022)

I've been shuffling my bikes around . I have dug out my Holdsworth Avanti out . I was going to compare it with my Viking and then take it for a ride .


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2022)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning erranding and providing a taxi service for the parental unit. Took mum for her Covid booster, and then parked up where she could sit back and enjoy the comings and goings in town while I popped off to the market. I have acquired another three tomato plants and a tray of runner beans.

Also stopped by the watchmaker. He adjusted the bracelet on the Seiko for me, and I've left the Kelek with him for a service. An initial look confirms that there's nothing overtly wrong with it, it's just that the movement is gummed up and needs cleaning. He seemed surprised that I didn't go all Yorkshire on him over the cost - thing is, it's paying for his time and his skill, as the movement needs disassembling, cleaning, lubricating and then putting back together again.

He did admire both watches though, so I've obviously got good taste. 

Had a cheese and pepperoni sandwich for luncheon, along with an orange, a banana and two


----------



## postman (21 May 2022)

watching a tasty Cup Final,Rangers and Hearts,and very good it is too.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2022)

Right, time to sort out my list, round up all the shopping bags and have a 

Then put some presentable clothes on and toddle off for groceries.


----------



## oldwheels (21 May 2022)

After a few days of activity I am knackered tho' I did footer around in the garden for while before the rain come on again. Lettuce seeds in and a new plant in a large tub for the front garden as one there is looking a bit past it.
Adapted Reynard's recipe for Placki Kartoflan by using the Remoska instead of frying. Worked well so had that with cauliflower and carrot sprinkled with blue cheese and grilled. Got a bit left over for lunch tomorrow as well.
I tend to be an instinctive cook rather that slavishly follow a recipe. Had one or two slight disasters but very few. My wife tended to think recipes were for wimps and adapted them freely. It obviously influenced my cooking methods.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's not quite as warm as it was yesterday.
> 
> This may be because we're 200m higher up here...



Time to come down from the ladder


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 May 2022)

Steak and kidney pudding chips peas and gravy with a beer tonight


----------



## Ripple (21 May 2022)

I somehow ended up listening to Nabucco - Chorus of Hebrew slaves.


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2022)

I've been watching quantifying on Red Bull Channel 4. I just hope that both cars take each other out so that Histian Crooner will be silenced !


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2022)

Look at this daft road sign!  My bike is leant against a bollard blocking the road.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's not quite as warm as it was yesterday.
> 
> This may be because we're 200m higher up here...


Non of the thunderstorms hitting parts of Germany near you then?

200m higher up than who/where?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Look at this daft road sign!  My bike is leant against a bollard blocking the road.



If you were in a F1 car you could hit 60 and stop in time.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2022)

Ripple said:


> Weekends at work, eh.  that's hot chocolate in a cup.
> 
> View attachment 645613


Lost Empire?

You've not given up on real books have you!!


----------



## Illaveago (21 May 2022)

They said they wanted a sensory garden !
So I planted nettles , thistles and brambles !
That should fulfill the brief !


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2022)

Good yellow sticker hunting in Tesco this evening. Came back with the following:

A "finest" free range chicken, sausagemeat, king prawns, a large pack of ham, potatoes, green beans, sprouting broccoli, chicory, mushrooms, golden kiwi fruit, rhubarb, raspberries, a tub of parsley, a large bag of brioche rolls and a raspberry cheesecake.

Oh yeah, and a "grow your own sunflowers" kit complete with compost and a metal bucket.

Now sat back with a  and some toast.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Spent the morning erranding and providing a taxi service for the parental unit. Took mum for her Covid booster, and then parked up where she could sit back and enjoy the comings and goings in town while I popped off to the market. I have acquired another three tomato plants and a tray of runner beans.
> 
> ...


Oi!!
We'll pay, but expect to get what we're paying for and not be shortchanged or taken for a ride.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Oi!!
> We'll pay, but expect to get what we're paying for and not be shortchanged or taken for a ride.



Mmmm, indeed.

But most folk go *'ow much?!?!* when quoted for a watch service. Gets even more spendy if bits are broken.


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, indeed.
> 
> But most folk go *'ow much?!?!* when quoted for a watch service. Gets even more spendy if bits are broken.


Personally, if the quote comes close to the cost of replacing the item you'd hear me down those parts.
Some places just pluck a price out of thin air, to put you off getting it serviced/repaired there.

Having paid half the price of the watch to get a battery replaced, and supposedly pressure tested, only to have it stop working the first time it got wet, was the last time I took a watch anywhere to have work done.


----------



## Reynard (21 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Personally, if the quote comes close to the cost of replacing the item you'd hear me down those parts.
> Some places just pluck a price out of thin air, to put you off getting it serviced/repaired there.
> 
> Having paid half the price of the watch to get a battery replaced, and supposedly pressure tested, only to have it stop working the first time it got wet, was the last time I took a watch anywhere to have work done.



I did my research, and his prices do fall into the ballpark. The other options around here is a place that is decidedly more spendy, or Timpsons, who are the Halfords of watch repairers.

If it was a basic pin lever movement, then no, that's not worth spending the money - they were the equivalent of the modern day cheap quartz, and essentially disposable. But Kelek watches are uncommon and sort of in the same territory as Omega and Longines. Kelek were the company that made the movements for Breitling from the 1960s before finally being bought out by Breitling in the mid 90s.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Right, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Ripple (22 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Lost Empire?
> 
> You've not given up on real books have you!!


Indeed it's Lost Empire. 

To give up on real books ??? No way ! A proper paper book is something ... real. Feels different than e-book. I have got 15 books at home waiting to be read.


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2022)

Morning almost clear blue skies here.
Slight movement on the bushes 
Looks almost ideal ride conditions


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2022)

Crumbs! That should give the chef's on Ainsley Harriet's cooking programme a nightmare ! And all for under £10 ! 



Reynard said:


> Good yellow sticker hunting in Tesco this evening. Came back with the following:
> 
> A "finest" free range chicken, sausagemeat, king prawns, a large pack of ham, potatoes, green beans, sprouting broccoli, chicory, mushrooms, golden kiwi fruit, rhubarb, raspberries, a tub of parsley, a large bag of brioche rolls and a raspberry cheesecake.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Crumbs! That should give the chef's on Ainsley Harriet's cooking programme a nightmare ! And all for under £10 !



Is that still going? I thought it had stopped years ago. With no telly nowadays I would not know anyway but in the old days I got the occasional tip from it.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2022)

Grey misty morning and a bit damp but not actually raining. Looking at the Craignure webcam 21 miles away it seems to be pouring rain there. Might brighten up here but that is not forecast.
Spent the evening yesterday listening to music from my student days when the Men's Union at Glasgow Uniiversity had regular dances.
Clyde Valley Stompers, Aker Bilk and Chris Barber featured regularly as well as a popular folk group of the time whose name I cannot remember.
Also the Polish based potato thing I kept back for lunch today seems to have vanished.

Edit I think it was the Tannahill Weavers fronted by a very fat guy and from Paisley.
A political group I was associated with ran a BBQ with them as singers. We reckoned to get 300 to 400 people there but about 3000 actually turned up. The group was booked to perform for 30 minutes but fortunately kept going for a couple of hours at least to prevent riots breaking out. We coped somehow with a lot of improvisation and calling in of favours. The local pub ran the bar and made a fortune but had to ferry in extra supplies from other pubs they were friendly with.


----------



## Roseland triker (22 May 2022)

Warm and murky here. Was super hot last night so going cliffs for some air.
Few tourists about yesterday so it is obviously going to rain now for the next 4 months.


----------



## Roseland triker (22 May 2022)

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-ne...63.873814332.1653029514-1579138206.1649141909

Lol that's funny


----------



## PeteXXX (22 May 2022)

Ripple said:


> Indeed it's Lost Empire.
> 
> To give up on real books ??? No way ! A proper paper book is something ... real. Feels different than e-book. I have got 15 books at home waiting to be read.



Most of my books are free exchanges at the nearby (ish) bus stop & telephone box libraries. It's a pleasant 10 mile circuit to cover all three. 
🚲 📙


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2022)

Well that was half an hour of my life wasted sat on the throne I tried but nothing happened


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was half an hour of my life wasted sat on the throne I tried but nothing happened



Cup of extra strong coffee might work.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Were you 200m lower yesterday?





Illaveago said:


> Sounds like a bit of volcanic action going on !



I was a few metres out: Freiburg is 188m above sea level, and Where the family lives is 312m so 124 m difference...


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Cup of extra strong coffee might work.



All sorted now thankfully 😃

Lack of exercise


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Look at this daft road sign!  My bike is leant against a bollard blocking the road.



Well, technically, the national speed limit applies... but there consequences.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Non of the thunderstorms hitting parts of Germany near you then?



Plenty, but lots of buildings locally have lightning rods along the roof eaves, and the church around the corner has a huge copper spire, so I reckon we're okay.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Is that still going? I thought it had stopped years ago. With no telly nowadays I would not know anyway but in the old days I got the occasional tip from it.



I don't know! I expect it has finished but I expect it is repeated somewhere . I avoid all cooking programmes ! 

Why can't they bring back good programmes , repeats of Local Hero's or Meet the Ancestors ?


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Plenty, but lots of buildings locally have lightning rods along the roof eaves, and the church around the corner has a huge copper spire, so I reckon we're okay.


Twelve dead, more injured, as a result of the storms.
Living on a hillside has its advantages.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 May 2022)

Ripple said:


> Indeed it's Lost Empire.
> 
> To give up on real books ??? No way ! A proper paper book is something ... real. Feels different than e-book. I have got 15 books at home waiting to be read.




Agreed. I've got easily 2 dozen books to read. Lots to catch up on.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2022)

Ripple said:


> Indeed it's Lost Empire.
> 
> To give up on real books ??? No way ! A proper paper book is something ... real. Feels different than e-book. I have got 15 books at home waiting to be read.


I thought for a while there you had given up on real books, when you posted that. 
Nice to know I was wrong.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2022)

For reasons I can't disclose I'm off to Wye.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> For reasons I can't disclose I'm off to Wye.



Have you been reactivated?


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I don't know! I expect it has finished but I expect it is repeated somewhere . I avoid all cooking programmes !
> 
> Why can't they bring back good programmes , repeats of Local Hero's or Meet the Ancestors ?



That was the only cooking programme I ever watched. Present day ones are generally unrealistic and Mary Berry gives me the creeps.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Agreed. I've got easily 2 dozen books to read. Lots to catch up on.



I probably have as many books as our local library. Many belonged to my late wife but I have an enormous collection as well. Working my way through them but enough to see me out I think.


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2022)

Still a glorious day outside here


----------



## Roseland triker (22 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Still a glorious day outside here


Hot hot hot here. Just been along the cliffs and scrabbled down some rocks to the beach nobody usually gets too.
Dog had a swim and we sat n watched the sea go by.
It started getting too hot some went home. Sat in the shade now as it's just burn city now for an hour or two.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2022)

Still very misty and damp and an enormous cruise liner in the bay. Many skippers will not venture in and anchor out in the sound. The inmates if they are allowed into the town are a blasted nuisance and never in our experience spend much. The best one I remember all had Isle of Man currency which we were the only shop to accept. Mostly they are bused off to tourist "attractions'. One step up from tour buses who were notorious for shoplifting.
A restaurant in Fionnphort announces that it is fully booked for evening meals until June 22nd.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2022)

Inspired by @Reynard , I have reactivated my original Swatch, as well as my Caravelle. I am enjoying this little analog intrusion into the present day.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 May 2022)

Job interview tomorrow. 
2.30, Tai Koo.


----------



## DCLane (22 May 2022)

Hope it goes well @cookiemonster . I remember Tai Koo from teaching visits there.


----------



## rockyroller (22 May 2022)

wearing my ice pack on my head in anticipation of 4 hrs on my feet at the store. outdoor temps will be I the upper 90sF. the store has A/C but it often feels like it's not on, combined with physical labor, the experience can be quite daunting. before covid when I worked a full shift I would change all my clothes at lunchtime. haven't had to do that in a cpl years. now I only work 4 hrs on Sundays. so I expect I'll just get soaked, then go home & shower. too bag I can't wear my ice pack while I work, hehe


----------



## rockyroller (22 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> For reasons I can't disclose I'm off to Wye.



if it goes well, will James Bond reveal more later?


----------



## Speicher (22 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I don't know! I expect it has finished but I expect it is repeated somewhere . I avoid all cooking programmes !
> 
> Why can't they bring back good programmes , repeats of Local Hero's or Meet the Ancestors ?



I watched "Natural World" last week, BBC 3 or 2? It was about the birds of the Scottish Highlands, and was very good.


----------



## Roseland triker (22 May 2022)

Here for a trundle


----------



## Speicher (22 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Have you been reactivated?



Are you going on to Zed after that?


----------



## Speicher (22 May 2022)

I am reliably informed that the field is Beans. Do Roe deer eat beans? I spotted one just ten yards from the end of the garden. A small one, as only its head and shoulders were above the bean plants.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> For reasons I can't disclose I'm off to Wye.


Why?


----------



## Speicher (22 May 2022)

My, what big ears you've got! Not my photo I hasten to add. 

Found here: https://bds.org.uk/information-advice/about-deer/deer-species/roe-deer/


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. Both girls are outside, puttering about in the garden.

I slept well after all of yesterday's running around. Just going to chill today, listen to the F1 and the football and work on the writing.

I think my YS purchases part of my grocery shop tot up to about £12 in total. The chicken was a very large one and set me back just shy of £3, and the king prawns set me back £1.50 as I bought two packs at 75p each. Final reductions of the non-counter stuff in Tesco Ely tend to be 70 or 75% these days, unless there's a job lot of something that desperately needs shifting. They used to reduce by 90 or 95%, but that tended to be an absolute bunfight. A lot of the "regulars" from those days have buggered off elsewhere, meaning that it's a much more civilized affair. I was on my own for much of last night's reductions.

Am about to go and put a load of laundry in so it can cycle through while I'm listening to the motor racing. Will also put the oven on to do some sausage rolls.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why?



Or...Wye not?


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Is that still going? I thought it had stopped years ago. With no telly nowadays I would not know anyway but in the old days I got the occasional tip from it.



They've re-booted it, but fronted by that chap from The Only Way is Essex...


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was half an hour of my life wasted sat on the throne I tried but nothing happened



Which is why I always have a good supply of books and magazines or I read the news on the phone. It's a good time to multi-task.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Ripple said:


> Indeed it's Lost Empire.
> 
> To give up on real books ??? No way ! A proper paper book is something ... real. Feels different than e-book. I have got 15 books at home waiting to be read.



I don't think I could ever ditch proper books. Besides, my best mate owns a bookshop...


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> For reasons I can't disclose I'm off to Wye.



o/~ Wye, wye wye, Delilah... o/~


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Job interview tomorrow.
> 2.30, Tai Koo.



Fingers and paws crossed xxx


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Or...Wye not?


Why Wye?

Maybe why Wye will be made known later.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Inspired by @Reynard , I have reactivated my original Swatch, as well as my Caravelle. I am enjoying this little analog intrusion into the present day.



Neat 

I had a Swatch back in the mid 1980s (I'd just started senior school) but it got nicked. 

My classmates were all wealthier than me by some margin, so they had no real need for an ugly black & green plastic watch. I should say, the Swatch was a gift from family friends for passing the 11+, I would not have chosen that particular colourway for myself.

Other than that, I still have all the other watches I've owned. 

Caravelles are nice - they are made by Bulova.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. Both girls are outside, puttering about in the garden.
> 
> I slept well after all of yesterday's running around. Just going to chill today, listen to the F1 and the football and work on the writing.
> 
> ...



Don't get them mixed up !


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Don't get them mixed up !



The laundry is in the washing machine and the sausage rolls are just about to hit the oven.

I double checked.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Right, radio 5 Live Sports Extra, live timing, sausage rolls, crisps and tea.

Time for the F1 from Barcelona.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Have you been reactivated?



Slow recovery from a calf injury so not reactivated in any big way. But it's getting there.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 May 2022)

Back from a ride to pub for Sunday roast and a pint.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2022)

I've bought another bike ! I mean I have swapped an 80's Holdsworth Avanti 501 for a 50's WF Holdsworth Cyclone in need of some TLC. Just got to arrange how we get them to the right places .


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Twelve dead, more injured, as a result of the storms.
> Living on a hillside has its advantages.



We haven't had anything like that, and I haven't seen any news coverage over the last few days. Will have to have a look...


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Now that's a real change... A Spanish grand prix that hasn't been a cure for insomnia.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Now that's a real change... A Spanish grand prix that hasn't been *a cure for insomnia.*



I thought that was their purpose.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Now that's a real change... A Spanish grand prix that hasn't been a cure for insomnia.



I look forward to the highlights.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought that was their purpose.



Usually, yes. It's a circuit that's notorious for being difficult to overtake on

Mind you, they're racing in Monaco next week...


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I look forward to the highlights.



You won't be disappointed, I think.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Twelve dead, more injured, as a result of the storms.
> Living on a hillside has its advantages.



I just looked and it's well to the north. I expect we're protected in the south because we're away from the coast and sheltered by the mountains in France and Germany.

I also noticed some good news; the extremist parties in Germany recently lost a lot of support in the state elections: they didn't even get a single seat in some state parliaments.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

I should've added that three-time world champion (81, 83 & 87) Nelson Piquet used to say that racing around Monaco was like trying to ride a bicycle in your living room.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> They've re-booted it, but fronted by that chap from The Only Way is Essex...



Never even heard of the programme you mention but not really important as I would not watch it now. Rejigs of such programmes never work.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I watched "Natural World" last week, BBC 3 or 2? It was about the birds of the Scottish Highlands, and was very good.



Don't mention sea eagles or my comments would get me banned.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> o/~ Wye, wye wye, Delilah... o/~



The reason Wye I cannot tell...


----------



## Hebe (22 May 2022)

Anti histamines are miracle pills  slept for 12 hours straight, contact lenses in, all the laundry done and 6miles on the new bike. Now having an alcohol free IPA in the hammock while the crumble cooks. Not one sneeze.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Hebe said:


> Anti histamines are miracle pills  slept for 12 hours straight, contact lenses in, all the laundry done and 6miles on the new bike. Now having an alcohol free IPA in the hammock while the crumble cooks. Not one sneeze.



Have you a lot of elderberries out your neck of the woods? We do here, and that's what sets me off. Eyes have been super-itchy today.


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2022)

First shave for a week completed 
Watched some of the giro in Welsh


----------



## Hebe (22 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Have you a lot of elderberries out your neck of the woods? We do here, and that's what sets me off. Eyes have been super-itchy today.



It's normally lime tree pollen that gets me. You've got me wondering now though..


----------



## Ripple (22 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I don't think I could ever ditch proper books. Besides, my best mate owns a bookshop...


I only started using e-reader because I read books during night shifts at work. Yes we have got booth with electricity but we keep lights off during the night - with lights off we can see very well what's going on outside. And trying to read using a dimmed flood light outside isn't an option (tried that and nope  ).

So circumstances made a decision.

I enjoy paper books in my native language when I go for holiday to my country. It's such a luxurious bliss now. 
As my own space at home is very limited I can't store books. So I buy few English books in a charity shop, read them and bring them back to the same charity shop. Win - win.

Library ... I prefer the freedom of owning a book and reading it when I want to read. Even if it's 2 years later.

Anyway, I will go back to my country for a short holiday this summer so I'm already curious what/how many books are waiting for me (my mother also likes reading and she keeps the books she's already read for me to read).


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Cats have been fed (a can of Gourmet "Savoury Cake" to share) and I've put some pasta on to feed me. The rest of supper is in the poppity-ping.


----------



## simongt (22 May 2022)

Bought a Kindle Paperwhite a few years ago. It is very useful when travelling in havng so many titles available in a wee format. If you get bored with one book, simply flip to another rather than taking two or three books with you. However, I still much prefer the tactility of a real book.


----------



## pawl (22 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Don't mention sea eagles or my comments would get me banned.



I’ve got to ask being a nosy git.Is there a problem with Sea Eagles?


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Ripple said:


> I only started using e-reader because I read books during night shifts at work. Yes we have got booth with electricity but we keep lights off during the night - with lights off we can see very well what's going on outside. And trying to read using a dimmed flood light outside isn't an option (tried that and nope  ).
> 
> So circumstances made a decision.
> 
> ...



That's fair game, no point wrecking your eyes. 

And there's nothing wrong at all with a slice of luxurious bliss.  The library here doesn't really cater for my tastes, so it's charity shops and discount bookstores for me. The local tip always has a good selection of books too.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2022)

pawl said:


> I’ve got to ask being a nosy git.Is there a problem with Sea Eagles?



They were introduced without any real local consultation for RSPB to play with and cause havoc to all other wildlife including lambs. My wildlife pal was with an RSPB person and asked about lambs. He was told they never take lambs as one flew past carrying a dead or dying lamb. 
Attempts were made to stop us cycling in some areas and I had confrontations with some who followed me by car on forest roads. Even the local police constable was told to get out or they would call the police until he told them he was the local police. 
Apart from that they were the start of mass tourism which has destroyed the island as a nice place to live.


----------



## oldwheels (22 May 2022)

simongt said:


> Bought a Kindle Paperwhite a few years ago. It is very useful when travelling in havng so many titles available in a wee format. If you get bored with one book, simply flip to another rather than taking two or three books with you. However, I still much prefer the tactility of a real book.




I sometimes use Borrowbox on my IPad but the selection of books depends on the area library and is pretty dire here with the occasional good one. The waiting list to borrow a book online can also be pretty long.
Glasgow apparently gives access to all the Glasgow area libraries but not here where I live.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2022)

I thought this was a piece of landscape graffiti for the queen's jubilee but it turns out that it's Wye's coat of arms.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2022)

Ripple said:


> I enjoy paper books in my native language when I go for holiday to my country. It's such a luxurious bliss now.



I do this as well; I'm unfortunately too lazy to read books in the local language as I have to read stuff in it all day; this is also why I lurk in an English language bike forum...


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Spaghetti & provencal sauce, topped with parmesan.

Am watching the F1 highlights on Ch4 +1


----------



## biggs682 (22 May 2022)

Sat watching Grace been a very quiet weekend


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 May 2022)

I'm going goggle-eyed ... Giro followed by footy followed by PGA golf. I might put radio Luxembourg on for a bit


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 May 2022)

Got ready for bed, then realised I haven't packed my bag for tomorrow.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The last 24 hours have been very long



Time expands when you are stuck somewhere with nothing much to do. Every hour seems like ten.

I've just seen a later post of yours to say the tests came back ok. At least the 24 hours had a happier ending!


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Got ready for bed, then realised I haven't packed my bag for tomorrow.


All sorted now.
Bolt cutters, angle grinder/chop saw(batteries charged).


----------



## Kempstonian (22 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I have a load of paper but need a mortgage to get ink for my current Epson.



That's where they make their money. I bought a colour laser printer a few years ago (it's still going well) for about £140 - but a set of cartridges cost £120, so they were virtually giving the printer away. I sourced some refills instead for about £80 and that's how I've bought them since. It's a Samsung btw.

I had an inkjet too with a continuous ink supply but I dumped that only last week. I only used it for printing photos and it just didn't get enough use.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

I have a cat perched on my head. I am trying to watch tv from behind a swishing metronome tail.


----------



## Kempstonian (22 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Lol I find my cannon Eos easy enough to use. Couple of lenses and a big memory card.
> I prefer viewing pics on my computer monitor as the screen is quite small but getting the hang of different settings.
> Never read the manual *just press different buttons now and again.*


I do that. I like to see what the buttons do and I don't want to spoil the surprise by reading the manual.

Manuals are just for when you can't figure out how to do something after days of trying.


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Mmmmm, I have to confess that my SLR cameras are usually left in full manual mode - except when I shoot things that move very quickly, and then I work in Tv (shutter priority) because it takes away the headache of having to mess around with the aperture settings in changeable light.

My main camera (ID mk2) only has full manual, plus Tv, Av and something else that I've never used. The 10D has all the modes including full auto but I very rarely venture outside of M, Tv and Av there either. By finding out what some of the "idiot modes" actually do (portrait, landscape), they sort of become redundant anyway. With full auto mode, you're at the mercy of whoever wrote the software.

I always read the manual.  And both the manuals for my 1D and 10D live in my main camera bag, because invariably if you leave them behind, you need to look something up.


----------



## tyred (22 May 2022)

I had a good laugh on the beach today watching a Jack Russell. The owner had thrown a stick and the little dog ran to a huge eight foot long piece of driftwood and tried to drag it back to it's owner and was growling and barking at it when he couldn't get it to move


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have a cat perched on my head. I am trying to watch tv from behind a swishing metronome tail.



Cats are worthy of scientific study....


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cats are worthy of scientific study....
> View attachment 645865



That's an old meme. Still a damn good one, though...  (Persian and a ticked tabby Oriental)


----------



## Reynard (22 May 2022)

Lexi has SO many toys... And yet she's just broken into mum's craft bag and stolen a ball of fine linen yarn. 

Excuse me while I deal with the mess...


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cats are worthy of scientific study....
> View attachment 645865


That's cheating, there's no closed box.


----------



## rockyroller (22 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have a cat perched on my head. I am trying to watch tv from behind a swishing metronome tail.



sounds like an ideal cartoon premise


----------



## rockyroller (22 May 2022)

hot day A/C still not working. house is closed up. big cool-down tonight. we just have to hang on a handful of more hours until we can open up again. crossing fingers the A/C tech comes this week


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> sounds like an ideal cartoon premise



Yep LOL 

And you know as well as I, that life with cats is never dull.


----------



## cookiemonster (23 May 2022)

Pancakes and scrambled egg for brekkie at the local cafe. With a mug of HK hot milk tea (Y Lai Cha)😋


----------



## cookiemonster (23 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> hot day A/C still not working. house is closed up. big cool-down tonight. we just have to hang on a handful of more hours until we can open up again. crossing fingers the A/C tech comes this week



Ugh! I had that in HK once, in August. 

I had to book a hotel for a few days as it was so bad.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

I have just been introduced to the word "sproing"

Meaning that small part from something mechanical that slips out from between your fingers and sails off into the ether never to be found again.


----------



## Jenkins (23 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just been introduced to the word "sproing"
> 
> Meaning that small part from something mechanical that slips out from between your fingers and sails off into the ether never to be found again.



Also known as a "Pingfeckit"


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Also known as a "Pingfeckit"



Ooooh, synonyms!!!


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2022)

Long night ahead. MIL in hospital on end of life care. Nursing staff just brought us a big pot of hot water, milk, tea, coffee and biscuits.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> Long night ahead. MIL in hospital on end of life care. Nursing staff just brought us a big pot of hot water, milk, tea, coffee and biscuits.



Dunno what to say, so sending *HUGS* instead xxx


----------



## rockyroller (23 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> Long night ahead. MIL in hospital on end of life care. Nursing staff just brought us a big pot of hot water, milk, tea, coffee and biscuits.



*hugs* family is together at birth, it's fitting to be together now. hang in there, you're not alone. we all have to go thru this. strength now & nothing but the best memories


----------



## rockyroller (23 May 2022)

what is in our atmosphere? can't believe how dense it is right now


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Anyways, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Dunno what to say, so sending *HUGS* instead xxx



Long overdue. Will be a blessing as she probably should have gone many years ago. She's ready to go. On strong opioid but still waking and answering questions. Body is knackered.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just been introduced to the word "sproing"
> 
> Meaning that small part from something mechanical that slips out from between your fingers and sails off into the ether never to be found again.



A word often associated with JC clips!


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> Long overdue. Will be a blessing as she probably should have gone many years ago. She's ready to go. On strong opioid but still waking and answering questions. Body is knackered.



As Reynard says, there's not much useful to say. Thinking of you @fossyant.


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> As Reynard says, there's not much useful to say. Thinking of you @fossyant.



Thanks. Still here but at least she is relatively peaceful.


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> Thanks. Still here but at least she is relatively peaceful.



Another one thinking of you all


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2022)

Grey morning outside
First cuppa is being brewed


----------



## dave r (23 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> Long night ahead. MIL in hospital on end of life care. Nursing staff just brought us a big pot of hot water, milk, tea, coffee and biscuits.



I've no words,


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First shave for a week completed
> Watched some of the giro in Welsh



Do the Welsh see things differently ?


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's fair game, no point wrecking your eyes.
> 
> And there's nothing wrong at all with a slice of luxurious bliss.  The library here doesn't really cater for my tastes, so it's charity shops and discount bookstores for me. The local tip always has a good selection of books too.



That's got me wondering ! Is there a reader's section ?


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> Long overdue. Will be a blessing as she probably should have gone many years ago. She's ready to go. On strong opioid but still waking and answering questions. Body is knackered.



It must be of great comfort to her that you are around her at this time.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Do the Welsh see things differently ?



Longer words, less vowels... 👍


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2022)

Morning.
Georgie hasn't been in for his food this morning . He has been in overnight as the bowls have been partially emptied . He must have better things to do .


----------



## Roseland triker (23 May 2022)

Murk,rain gloom AND it's Monday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2022)

I thought it may rain on the way to work.

But it didn't.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> That's got me wondering ! Is there a reader's section ?



I can't comment on the tip, but we have a reading corner in the shop; it gets well used too...


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2022)

Kempstonian said:


> I do that. I like to see what the buttons do and I don't want to spoil the surprise by reading the manual.
> 
> Manuals are just for when you can't figure out how to do something after days of trying.



It was always the instruction "when all else fails read the instructions". Works for me.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2022)

I have to overripe, almost black, bananas. 
Perfect for a 🍌 cake!


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just been introduced to the word "sproing"
> 
> Meaning that small part from something mechanical that slips out from between your fingers and sails off into the ether never to be found again.



I used to have to do repairs to our knitting machinery from time to time and inevitably some tiny part would drop and scurry of somewhere. Strangers would get a bit bemused to find several people with backsides in the air searching the floor with torches. They travelled a surprising distance sometimes and hid under something. The only alternative would be to cannibalise a not working machine which was not a good idea.


----------



## Hebe (23 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> Long night ahead. MIL in hospital on end of life care. Nursing staff just brought us a big pot of hot water, milk, tea, coffee and biscuits.



Thinking of you all.


----------



## pawl (23 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> Thanks. Still here but at least she is relatively peaceful.



Thinking of you


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2022)

Another grey day with light rain forecast but not currently raining.
Yesterday I heard a cuckoo from behind my house. Used to hear them often but not now as what were open fields are now fields of enormous houses. You have to listen very carefully as the pigeons have a similar tone but three coos as opposed to the two of the cuckoo.
Wakened by an itch on the back of my ankle about 0100. Recognised it immediately as a tick so kit out and head torch on. Too far away without specs on but could not get the bit near enough to see properly with specs. Managed to get the little B out eventually. I was only in my garden yesterday and not in long grass or any long vegetation so how I picked it up is a mystery.
Lots of comments that they are particularly bad this year.


----------



## pawl (23 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I used to have to do repairs to our knitting machinery from time to time and inevitably some tiny part would drop and scurry of somewhere. Strangers would get a bit bemused to find several people with backsides in the air searching the floor with torches. They travelled a surprising distance sometimes and hid under something. The only alternative would be to cannibalise a not working machine which was not a good idea.





It seems to be that drop something small travels the longest distance 
A .tablet I take is tiny .Drop it and it rolls to god knows where.That particular tablet is in a blister pack.
Taken to holding it over a cup Try escaping from that you little b#**#


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2022)

pawl said:


> It seems to be that drop something small travels the longest distance
> A .tablet I take is tiny .Drop it and it rolls to god knows where.That particular tablet is in a blister pack.
> Taken to holding it over a cup Try escaping from that you little b#**#


----------



## dave r (23 May 2022)

pawl said:


> It seems to be that drop something small travels the longest distance
> A .tablet I take is tiny .Drop it and it rolls to god knows where.That particular tablet is in a blister pack.
> Taken to holding it over a cup Try escaping from that you little b#**#



One of the tablets, Tolterodine, my good lady takes is tiny and its the one that usually gets dropped if a tablet is going to get dropped and its always difficult to find.


----------



## Jenkins (23 May 2022)

A grey & damp morning in this corner of Suffolk. With the day off work, it's the perfect weather for a little bit of housework and a large amount of bike fettling - once I've had breakfast & another cuppa that is!


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2022)

I've just hobbled down to the hospital pharmacy for painkillers for my knee. Not helped by Snowdon and 40 miles on Saturday and two bar crawls


----------



## Roseland triker (23 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> I've just hobbled down to the hospital pharmacy for painkillers for my knee. Not helped by Snowdon and 40 miles on Saturday and two bar crawls


Buy a new one


----------



## Roseland triker (23 May 2022)

£189.1p per litre for diesel in Truro now. 

FFS


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Buy a new one



Must be some in a parts bin...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2022)

dave r said:


> One of the tablets, Tolterodine, my good lady takes is tiny and its the one that usually gets dropped if a tablet is going to get dropped and its always difficult to find.


My smallest tablet has the longest name. It starts with ben and then adds another 7 syllables garnered from a whistle-stop tour of the alphabet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2022)

Sky has gone filthy; it'll rain any minute now, just you wait and see...


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Do the Welsh see things differently ?



Who knows ??


----------



## Threevok (23 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Who knows ??



Probably Welsh people


----------



## Roseland triker (23 May 2022)

The dog is in the woods but I suspect trouble when he gets back........


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> Probably Welsh people



Are we allowed to call them that these days ?

Sorry if that offends anyone from or born there


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sky has gone filthy; it'll rain any minute now, just you wait and see...



Told you so.

Also thunder and wind.


----------



## rockyroller (23 May 2022)

happy Monday, good luck everyone


----------



## Hebe (23 May 2022)

I am drinking coffee and keeping an eye on a Hairy Bikers Jambalaya.


----------



## Speicher (23 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My smallest tablet has the longest name. It starts with ben and then adds another 7 syllables garnered from a whistle-stop tour of the alphabet.



My mother used to take something that sounded like Gloppydoggerel - Clopidogrel.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> My mother used to take something that sounded like Gloppydoggerel - Clopidogrel.



Maybe that's just what the doctor's writing looked like it said..


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2022)

Due to a clerical error we had an hour of sunshine, but this has now been corrected and it's gersplüschening it down again.


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2022)

Georgie eventually turned up at 10.30. He was casually strolling down our garden path. I saved to him , he stopped and just huffed !


----------



## pawl (23 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Another grey day with light rain forecast but not currently raining.
> Yesterday I heard a cuckoo from behind my house. Used to hear them often but not now as what were open fields are now fields of enormous houses. You have to listen very carefully as the pigeons have a similar tone but three coos as opposed to the two of the cuckoo.
> Wakened by an itch on the back of my ankle about 0100. Recognised it immediately as a tick so kit out and head torch on. Too far away without specs on but could not get the bit near enough to see properly with specs. Managed to get the little B out eventually. I was only in my garden yesterday and not in long grass or any long vegetation so how I picked it up is a mystery.
> Lots of comments that they are particularly bad this year.



Ouch


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Mild and grey here chez Casa Reynard. There is rain forecast here for this afternoon.

That was a very odd night's sleep with some very strange dreams about flying in an airplane with no cabin. I have cleaned out the mess in my e-mails folder and done some gentle puttering around. Am currently being washed by a very purry blue & white cat.

There are clothing repairs on the agenda this afternoon - need to patch a couple of things that are getting a bit worn, but that otherwise are still perfectly serviceable.

My left index finger is ridiculously itchy.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> Long overdue. Will be a blessing as she probably should have gone many years ago. She's ready to go. On strong opioid but still waking and answering questions. Body is knackered.



It's a bit like when my dad passed away. In his case though, there was alzheimers in the mix as well. Was a relief in the end, had got to the point where mum and I were struggling to look after him at home.

It's as if a whole load of weight gets lifted off your shoulders.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> That's got me wondering ! Is there a reader's section ?



Not as such, but i have bought many a book there over the years. They do have a blanket price of £1 per book, so not worth it for a knackered paperback, but definitely so for a large format hardback. At one point, I had a really successful run on books on military history, some of them quite rare. I'd hazard a guess that someone threw away an entire collection...


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I used to have to do repairs to our knitting machinery from time to time and inevitably some tiny part would drop and scurry of somewhere. Strangers would get a bit bemused to find several people with backsides in the air searching the floor with torches. They travelled a surprising distance sometimes and hid under something. The only alternative would be to cannibalise a not working machine which was not a good idea.



Yep, the trajectory of small items can result in them landing far away from where you *think* they've landed. That's why I generally undo things inside a plastic tub, so there's less chance of escapage.

My mum's tablets can ping a surprising distance.

As can bits of walnut shell.


----------



## mybike (23 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, indeed.
> 
> But most folk go *'ow much?!?!* when quoted for a watch service. Gets even more spendy if bits are broken.



How much?

If it's not being nosy.


----------



## mybike (23 May 2022)

Ripple said:


> Indeed it's Lost Empire.
> 
> To give up on real books ??? No way ! A proper paper book is something ... real. Feels different than e-book. I have got 15 books at home waiting to be read.



Of course the advantage of a Kindle is adjustable font size & weight.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2022)

mybike said:


> Of course the advantage of a Kindle is adjustable font size & weight.



Love mine. It’s amazing you can have hundreds of books on such a small device that takes up no space. I like being able to adjust the font size and tone depending on how tired my eyes are.


----------



## mybike (23 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was half an hour of my life wasted sat on the throne I tried but nothing happened



You didn't take a book?


----------



## fossyant (23 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's a bit like when my dad passed away. In his case though, there was alzheimers in the mix as well. Was a relief in the end, had got to the point where mum and I were struggling to look after him at home.
> 
> It's as if a whole load of weight gets lifted off your shoulders.



She's still ere. Passes out for a bit with the meds, then comes round barking orders again. I suspect this will be over a few days at least as she seems quite stable, so we possibly won't do overnight tonight. She did say earlier she wants to go to heaven.


----------



## simongt (23 May 2022)

Planting the first of two rows of tatties and the rain came on, so at least the first row won't need waterng - !


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2022)

The weather is pretending to be sunny, but I know it's just to lull me into a false sense of security and save its rain until 6:30pm


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Lovely luncheon of brioche toast with chicken liver pate, an orange, some grapes and two


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

mybike said:


> How much?
> 
> If it's not being nosy.



It's not being nosey.

£95

Worth spending that on a watch that sits in the same league as Omega and Longines, but that is decidedly less common.


----------



## Threevok (23 May 2022)

The heavens have opened up here


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

As yet, the forecast rain has not arrived.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2022)

It's quite bright here, in a cloudy sort of way. It might rain or it might not. Any ways up.. I cut the grass, just in case.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2022)

I've percoled some coffee so think I'll sit outside for a bit of fresh air and a rest. 


In other news, the sun is now shining ☀


----------



## Roseland triker (23 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> As yet, the forecast rain has not arrived.


Rain done and dusted here now. It's moved up into wales 🤣


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Right... I really ought to do some sewing...


----------



## PeteXXX (23 May 2022)

This is my weather and that's my coffee ☕


----------



## mybike (23 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, I have to confess that my SLR cameras are usually left in full manual mode - except when I shoot things that move very quickly, and then I work in Tv (shutter priority) because it takes away the headache of having to mess around with the aperture settings in changeable light.
> 
> My main camera (ID mk2) only has full manual, plus Tv, Av and something else that I've never used. The 10D has all the modes including full auto but I very rarely venture outside of M, Tv and Av there either. By finding out what some of the "idiot modes" actually do (portrait, landscape), they sort of become redundant anyway. With full auto mode, you're at the mercy of whoever wrote the software.
> 
> I always read the manual.  And both the manuals for my 1D and 10D live in my main camera bag, because invariably if you leave them behind, you need to look something up.



I tend to use aperture priority, but then I don't take fast moving things. I'd agree, the manuals are essential, given the complexity of some of the features.


----------



## Roseland triker (23 May 2022)

Most if not all the stuff I try and photo are moving fast.
I have worked out about sport mode and "exposure" 
Maybe I should read about raw mode.....


----------



## mybike (23 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I used to have to do repairs to our knitting machinery from time to time and inevitably some tiny part would drop and scurry of somewhere. Strangers would get a bit bemused to find several people with backsides in the air searching the floor with torches. They travelled a surprising distance sometimes and hid under something. The only alternative would be to cannibalise a not working machine which was not a good idea.



It always amazed me how far a screw could travel across the workshop floor.


----------



## mybike (23 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's not being nosey.
> 
> £95
> 
> Worth spending that on a watch that sits in the same league as Omega and Longines, but that is decidedly less common.



That's a lot less than I was quoted at a local repairer. Might have a look for somewhere else.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Right, that's a onesie and a pair of jeans with patches tacked in situ.

Taking a break, and then it's out with the sewing machine.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

mybike said:


> That's a lot less than I was quoted at a local repairer. Might have a look for somewhere else.



Mmmm, maybe. Also depends what needs doing, I guess. I'm just hoping that he doesn't find any hidden nasties. In my favour though, it's just a simple hand winder with an hour and minute hand, nothing else.

This is the guy I've used: www.timelordwatches.co.uk and www.facebook.com/timelordwatchrepairs/


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Love mine. It’s amazing you can have hundreds of books on such a small device that takes up no space. I like being able to adjust the font size and tone depending on how tired my eyes are.



I used to find that whilst on the throne I could somehow zoom in on the text of a book to make it larger.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Right, off to finish the sewing.


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2022)

Georgie and I have been playing Scalextric . I drive the car's around the track and he takes them off !


----------



## oldwheels (23 May 2022)

Turned out to be a lovely sunny day so had an early lunch and out on trike. Traffic not too bad apart from one or two idiots but you always get a few.
The weather encouraged me to go a bit further than usual past my dangerous corner. I got reminded why I call it that as I saw a camper van approaching after I had reached the point of no escape. Went over to take the corner wide and make myself visible sooner than if I had hugged the verge. I could clearly see the windscreen and the driver but the idiot did not see me until the last minute and instead of keeping to their left stayed in the middle of the road. I had just enough space to get past and refrained from giving a scratch to the paintwork.
I do have an orange jacket and the usual flag but they were too busy looking for sea eagles flying around.
On a more sombre note I see on twitter from a reliable source that Dervla Murphy has died. I have some of her books in print and on kindle.
Actually I thought she had died a while ago but when people vanish from public view there is a tendency to assume the worst.


----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2022)

Been dry here 
Not too bad a day


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Right, that's my favourite onesie (the blue one, with the monkeys wearing pink bobble hats) and a pair of work jeans mended. I feel very virtuous. 

Now chilling with a


----------



## Mo1959 (23 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Georgie and I have been playing Scalextric . I drive the car's around the track and he takes them off !



Molly has just caught and eaten a daddy long legs.


----------



## rockyroller (23 May 2022)

Daughter says she & her boyfriend have secured an apartment a full 2 hours from us ... out of state ... ;-(


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

The expected rain is now scheduled to roll in overnight.

It is mostly sunny here right now.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Daughter says she & her boyfriend have secured an apartment a full 2 hours from us ... out of state ... ;-(



I understand the two hours bit, but what's the significance of "out of state"?


----------



## Speicher (23 May 2022)

This is not really mundane as it only happens once or twice a year - I have bought a handbag.

It is not often that these items are on Ebay from UK. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/203960034809

I could not post a picture as the forum said the file was too big.


----------



## Hebe (23 May 2022)

Life is very weird at the moment and I don’t have anything mundane enough for this thread


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 May 2022)

Hebe said:


> Life is very weird at the moment and I don’t have anything mundane enough for this thread



I hope it's not all bad weird.


----------



## tyred (23 May 2022)

It has actually stopped raining. It must be a sign of something 

My sinuses are playing up and I have a headache 😠


----------



## Hebe (23 May 2022)

Oops not fast enough. thank you @deptfordmarmoset . It’s more “can’t just one thing go to plan?  “ weird rather than anything dire, thankfully. A whole stack of first world problems that really I’m lucky to have. I think a cup of tea might help.


----------



## Hebe (23 May 2022)

I am waiting for the rain to start. There should be lots of it.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Bitsas for supper... Pasta, sauce and a random sausage roll, plus some grapes.

The parental unit dropped a glass bottle on the stone floor in the kitchen. Shards of glass can travel a surprisingly long way. I think I have rounded up all the bits. I have cut myself though, which is annoying.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> This is not really mundane as it only happens once or twice a year - I have bought a handbag.
> 
> It is not often that these items are on Ebay from UK.
> 
> ...



That's kind of cool 

I am following a couple of motor racing listings at the moment, plus another item that goes tick, tock, but not BOOM.


----------



## rockyroller (23 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I understand the two hours bit, but what's the significance of "out of state"?



just extra detail I guess? 2 hrs, is 2 hrs


----------



## DCLane (23 May 2022)

First grasstrack racing of 2022 done. At Roundhay in Leeds. I didn't win any of the races. But was only last once.

Son no. 2 won one of them (the Devil/elimination).


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I used to have to do repairs to our knitting machinery from time to time and inevitably some tiny part would drop and scurry of somewhere. Strangers would get a bit bemused to find several people with backsides in the air searching the floor with torches. They travelled a surprising distance sometimes and hid under something. The only alternative would be to cannibalise a not working machine which was not a good idea.



At work I had a small magnet on a piece of string that I’d dangle just above the floor and walk around the workshop.


----------



## Illaveago (23 May 2022)

It is raining here , it has been for a while now.

Georgie can't catch the Mini I bought at a boot sale for 50 ,p , it's too fast !


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> First grasstrack racing of 2022 done. At Roundhay in Leeds. I didn't win any of the races. But was only last once.
> 
> Son no. 2 won one of them (the Devil/elimination).



Was in Leeds a couple of weeks ago and had a wander around Roundhay Park, Mrs Tenkaykev did Potternewton parkrun and we visited Northern Monk and North brewery taprooms. Oh, and I purchased a bike 😁


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> At work I had a small magnet on a piece of string that I’d dangle just above the floor and walk around the workshop.



My dad ran an upholstery workshop when I was little. One of the tasks at the end of the day was to walk around with a similar magnet to pick up all the lost screws / nails / staples.

I still have the magnet hanging behind the door in the garage. It is still used for such.


----------



## kayakerles (23 May 2022)

This last weekend consisted of 2 days of over 34°+ temps and high humidity. It felt kind of brutal. It's too soon for summer death temps! 🌞🥵


----------



## Jenkins (23 May 2022)

Constant drizzle all day here which was great news as I wasn't tempted to go anwhere so got a lot more done than expected. Changed & washed the bedding, did the vacuuming, did a load of bike maintenance and still had time to go through the box of odd spare parts and throw out a whole load of bits no longer needed. How I ended up with a dozen Garmin bar mounts, hundreds of rubber O rings, half a dozen pairs of QR levers and things like a bag of valve caps & even a square taper crank puller I have no idea.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Do the Welsh see things differently ?



My grandpa was partly Welsh, he used his eyes.


----------



## Reynard (23 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> How I ended up with a dozen Garmin bar mounts, hundreds of rubber O rings, half a dozen pairs of QR levers and things like a bag of valve caps & even a square taper crank puller I have no idea.



Cos they might be useful someday?


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

Anyways, time I put the writing away and tootled upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2022)

Good morning. I think I may get a bit damp on the way to work; at least the gales have subsided...


----------



## Roseland triker (24 May 2022)

Warm and calm with sun here this morning


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2022)

Well that was easier
Not sure what the weather is like as my eyes are both warming up and are nearly ready to focus


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2022)

Right looks a nice day outside some blue sky and some clouds but roads are dry another ideal day for a few miles
First cuppa going down well with 2 ibuprofen oh and a digestive


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2022)

Morning .
I have got to take one of our cars for an MOT . It is being made more difficult to a land slip which destroyed a road leading to the place .

When it comes to searching for lost needles and pins I find that my feet are pretty good at finding them . There is usually a yelp followed by some hopping as I lift my foot up to discover what caused the pain !


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Constant drizzle all day here which was great news as I wasn't tempted to go anwhere so got a lot more done than expected. Changed & washed the bedding, did the vacuuming, did a load of bike maintenance and still had time to go through the box of odd spare parts and throw out a whole load of bits no longer needed. How I ended up with a dozen Garmin bar mounts, hundreds of rubber O rings, half a dozen pairs of QR levers and things like a bag of valve caps & even a square taper crank puller I have no idea.



Lots of my old bike parts, including tyres that still had some mileage on them, went to the ~ Umbrella Fair ~ a community project in Hamtun. I've got a feeling the bike part might be closed now, which is a bit of a shame, as they were shut last time I rode past.. 
Maybe @biggs682 knows more about them?


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2022)

I think a wet wipe wash is needed today .


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Lots of my old bike parts, including tyres that still had some mileage on them, went to the ~ Umbrella Fair ~ a community project in Hamtun. I've got a feeling the bike part might be closed now, which is a bit of a shame, as they were shut last time I rode past..
> Maybe @biggs682 knows more about them?



Never managed to get there when they are actually open in all fairness , have thought about donating but that's as close as it gets


----------



## Roseland triker (24 May 2022)

Some plastic trim to fit around the new doors today.


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2022)

Today's excitement is walking down the corridor for a costa coffee in the hospital. Tea on supply in room, but instant coffee is not for me.


----------



## Roseland triker (24 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> Today's excitement is walking down the corridor for a costa coffee in the hospital. Tea on supply in room, but instant coffee is not for me.


Maybe an iced bun with it?


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2022)

Supposed to be another sunny day but it is currently raining.
Some people seem to make life difficult for themselves. They get a job at the local hospital and manage eventually to get somewhere to stay. Now she wants grazing for her 4 sheep and 2 ponies.
Grazing land is about as difficult to find as housing now.
There is a small rocky field just across the road from my house which has been used by somebody who kept sheep and sometimes a couple of ponies but not really big enough for long term use.
If it was not so rocky there would be colony of holiday homes on it by now to the fury of all who live in this area.


----------



## pawl (24 May 2022)

Last series of Endeavour currently being filmed


----------



## Roseland triker (24 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Supposed to be another sunny day but it is currently raining.
> Some people seem to make life difficult for themselves. They get a job at the local hospital and manage eventually to get somewhere to stay. Now she wants grazing for her 4 sheep and 2 ponies.
> Grazing land is about as difficult to find as housing now.
> There is a small rocky field just across the road from my house which has been used by somebody who kept sheep and sometimes a couple of ponies but not really big enough for long term use.
> If it was not so rocky there would be colony of holiday homes on it by now to the fury of all who live in this area.


Fields here are at a very high level with regards to production of food.
If it's usable then it will have veg growing in it. 
We had horses for many years and always managed to rent land as I used to farm . Everything is at a premium now. Jobs,land, housing and the overpopulation is only going to increase


----------



## pawl (24 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> First grasstrack racing of 2022 done. At Roundhay in Leeds. I didn't win any of the races. But was only last once.
> 
> Son no. 2 won one of them (the Devil/elimination).
> 
> View attachment 646028







Have only been to Roundhay Park once can’t remember what year it was but it was for the World Cyclo Cross Championship 
That was the year Roger Hammond won the Junior race. 

Year was 1992


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2022)

I got mildly damp on the way to work.


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2022)

Coffee acquired.


----------



## Roseland triker (24 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> Coffee acquired.


£17.50p ???


----------



## pawl (24 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Fields here are at a very high level with regards to production of food.
> If it's usable then it will have veg growing in it.
> We had horses for many years and always managed to rent land as I used to farm . Everything is at a premium now. Jobs,land, housing and the overpopulation is only going to increase



Round here they build houses on them

In the last 18 months three farms have sold productive land for housing.The smallish eighty houses ,The largest one hundred and twenty.

The school and the Doctors are feeling the strain It doesn’t seem that planning takes into account these factors


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> £17.50p ???



Just over £8 for three. I know, but my coffee maker is at home.  Get fleeced at the on site cafe, but it's at least a charity. No breakfast this am as the Nursing Assistant wasn't as nice as yesterday's. Took one look at MIL said no food, then went. May walk to the supermarket for some breakfast.


----------



## dave r (24 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cos they might be useful someday?



I've got boxes full of stuff that might be useful one day, most of it should go in the bin but it can't, as soon as I throw it I'm going to need it.


----------



## Roseland triker (24 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Round here they build houses on them
> 
> In the last 18 months three farms have sold productive land for housing.The smallish eighty houses ,The largest one hundred and twenty.
> 
> The school and the Doctors are feeling the strain It doesn’t seem that planning takes into account these factors


There not allowed to build much here. It's mostly AONB or SSSI
It's ok on the clays tho, there building entire " villages" on quarryed land that was a pit just 5 years ago. 
St Austell has tripled in size over the last 10 years or so but the poverty has gone up 500%. 
It's all very well building but the supermarket cannot employ all and sundry. 
When a house comes up it's sold in just days and as for rental properties they go usually within an hour or so.


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2022)

Breakfast coming. A lovely HCA has just been in  offering it all. Phew.

The sister's are driving me nuts with their faffing. Just wish they would let their mum rest, they keep disturbing her. Palliative care haven't been down yet, but this takes time (weekend admission) but she's receiving the same drugs, but not on a driver. Did tell the sister's, once MIL is on a driver she will be out of it, rather than having some lucid times as current meds wear off.


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2022)

Our little monster just caught a Slow worm. It was a biggish one. I scared Georgie off so that I could rescue it . I don't know if it was playing dead as it wasn't moving . I had some spots of blood on my hands .  My wife took it off me to take it up to our compost bin . They usually gather in there .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Have only been to Roundhay Park once can’t remember what year it was but it was for the World Cyclo Cross Championship
> That was the year Roger Hammond won the Junior race.
> 
> Year was 1992



I walked into a (swinging) swing in Roundhay Park. Early sixties. There was quite a lot of blood from the split lip I gave myself and I still have a small scar.

Meanwhile, it's a little chilly this morning. I may need to layer up if it doesn't warm up.


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Round here they build houses on them
> 
> In the last 18 months three farms have sold productive land for housing.The smallish eighty houses ,The largest one hundred and twenty.
> 
> The school and the Doctors are feeling the strain It doesn’t seem that planning takes into account these factors



It is chaos! 
No planning for the future. At the moment food prices are soaring . You would think that politicians would see that their plan to build , build and build won't help when we are in desperate need for food .
All of the previous building fuelled the crash!


----------



## tyred (24 May 2022)

The weather was glorious when I was out for my walk earlier and I was considering put in a washing but now normal service has been resumed 

The never ending roadworks continue where the council continue to play their game of "let us try to inconvenience pedestrians as much as possible."


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2022)

I had a look at St. Austell. Yowser, but there's a lot of sprawl. It would probably be a bit more compact if they didn't insist on all those detached houses, with the occasional semi.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2022)

Not a very challenging morning: we need a _Fachanleiter _(roughly translated "facilitator") present whenever there are clients present but I'm really there for emergencies and training. As my current clients know what they're doing, I'm not very busy.


----------



## Paulus (24 May 2022)

Today is the 50th anniversary of the opening of the Gravelly Hill interchange, otherwise known as Spaghetti Junction.


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2022)

Well that's bu993red that then ! 
The MOT place just rang to say that our Mot was due at 9.30. For some reason we have it as 10.30. It will now be 2.30 .

It's a good job we weren't leaving at 8 .


----------



## Jenkins (24 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Round here they build houses on them
> 
> In the last 18 months three farms have sold productive land for housing.The smallish eighty houses ,The largest one hundred and twenty.
> 
> The school and the Doctors are feeling the strain It doesn’t seem that planning takes into account these factors


Round here, if they don't build houses on the fields they stick up a bloody great distribution warehouse.


----------



## DCLane (24 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Round here they build houses on them
> 
> In the last 18 months three farms have sold productive land for housing.The smallish eighty houses ,The largest one hundred and twenty.
> 
> The school and the Doctors are feeling the strain It doesn’t seem that planning takes into account these factors



They're doing that near me. Dewsbury's adding 25,000 to the population through a series of planned developments. But there's no transport infrastructure development and only a bit for new schools. Other aspects don't appear to have been considered.

Despite the planned developments, some piecemeal and others massive, houses are still selling very quickly.


----------



## Jenkins (24 May 2022)

Another grey morning, but at least it's dry at the moment. Need to go out and get a card for my stepfather's birthday and that's it as far as plans for the day.


----------



## Hebe (24 May 2022)

Hope the coffee helped @fossyant and that your MiL isn't waiting too much longer for palliative care.
The universe must have decided that I had enough on my plate because the plumber has postponed until Friday. So after I have made my coffee I will move everything that I moved out of the utility room this morning back into it.


----------



## rockyroller (24 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Our little monster just caught a Slow worm. It was a biggish one. I scared Georgie off so that I could rescue it . I don't know if it was playing dead as it wasn't moving . I had some spots of blood on my hands .  My wife took it off me to take it up to our compost bin . They usually gather in there .



we used to have a cat that brought up small Gardner snakes from our basement. they were never alive


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2022)

Working out the route to go and look at an apartment tonight. I'll also pass one that I'm going to look at on Friday, so I'll swing by that to get an idea what it is like. If the Friday one is where I think it is, then I think that may be better. We shall see...


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Raining here


----------



## pawl (24 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Round here, if they don't build houses on the fields they stick up a bloody great distribution warehouse.



The A50 going into Coalville is the same in fact that side of the town is covered with these massive monstrosity's Almost without exception built on what was previously farm land.I imagine one of the reasons is proximity to the M1


----------



## pawl (24 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> They're doing that near me. Dewsbury's adding 25,000 to the population through a series of planned developments. But there's no transport infrastructure development and only a bit for new schools. Other aspects don't appear to have been considered.
> 
> Despite the planned developments, some piecemeal and others massive, houses are still selling very quickly.



We are or we’re a relatively small village We have a massive Caterpillar factory on the out skirts of the village which causes problems in the village at shift change two of which coincide with school leaving times The planers and I use the term loosely in their wisdom approved the building of the latest site opposite the factory. How the hell residents of the new estate are going to access the main road as no change to road layout. Do these planners really look at the day to day environment?


----------



## Threevok (24 May 2022)

pawl said:


> We are or we’re a relatively small village We have a massive Caterpillar factory on the out skirts of the village which causes problems in the village



I dread to think what it is going to be like, once they pupate


----------



## cookiemonster (24 May 2022)

Second job interview done, via Zoom.

A school in the Quarry Bay area of HK.


----------



## cookiemonster (24 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> I dread to think what it is going to be like, once they pupate



We had giant Cicadas on the walls of the school yesterday, much to the delight of my P1 and P2 boy students. The girls weren't too impressed though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> We had giant Cicadas on the walls of the school yesterday, much to the delight of my P1 and P2 boy students. The girls weren't too impressed though.



I bet that was noisy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Second job interview done, via Zoom.
> 
> A school in the Quarry Bay areas of HK.



All the best for that.


----------



## cookiemonster (24 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I bet that was noisy.



It was and what a noise.


----------



## Speicher (24 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> I dread to think what it is going to be like, once they pupate



There are often massive Fergusons near my garden. Sometimes it looks like they are going to move in.


----------



## pawl (24 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> I dread to think what it is going to be like, once they pupate



Anything would be preferable to those bloody great yellow things they produce.


----------



## Threevok (24 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Anything would be preferable to those bloody great yellow things they produce.



As long as he don't bring his mate


----------



## Roseland triker (24 May 2022)

Half a ton of rubble gone tip so now for some cheese then some strimming and mowing after.

See a nice Dawes tandem on way back. They wee fully wrapped in plastic coats etc .....way too hot for that lol.


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I've got boxes full of stuff that might be useful one day, most of it should go in the bin but it can't, as soon as I throw it I'm going to need it.



I had a clear out last year and now find just that. I gave most to guy who has a hobby of fixing up bikes and binned the rest. At least I can get some bits back if needed but not the binned bits. 
OTOH why have I got two down tube shifters and a SA 3 speed hub gear I will never need?


----------



## cookiemonster (24 May 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1528654785058156546


The world needs more Foo Fighters and Rick Astley.


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2022)

pawl said:


> We are or we’re a relatively small village We have a massive Caterpillar factory on the out skirts of the village which causes problems in the village at shift change two of which coincide with school leaving times The planers and I use the term loosely in their wisdom approved the building of the latest site opposite the factory. How the hell residents of the new estate are going to access the main road as no change to road layout. Do these planners really look at the day to day environment?



They are doing something similar at Dunbeg just east of Oban with large housing development and only access is to the A85 with a T junction on to a busy 60mph road. No immediate plans to improve this.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I've got boxes full of stuff that might be useful one day, most of it should go in the bin but it can't, as soon as I throw it I'm going to need it.



It's the same as washing your bike causes rain, or the laws of thermodynamics.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> We had giant Cicadas on the walls of the school yesterday, much to the delight of my P1 and P2 boy students. The girls weren't too impressed though.



A bugger when you hit one at speed on a bike. They hurt!


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> A bugger when you hit one at speed on a bike. They hurt!




I hadn't thought of that, but yes I imagine they do...


----------



## cookiemonster (24 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> A bugger when you hit one at speed on a bike. They hurt!



Yup. The ones near Hak Pak Nai are the size of dinosaurs and that's a very hilly, and remote, area of Northern HK near the China border. If you hit one going downhill, either your bollox get a smacking from the bump when you're still in the saddle, or when you actually get thrown off the bike, then your knees get it. Either way, OUCH!!!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Yup. The ones near Hak Pak Nai are the size of dinosaurs and that's a very hilly, and remote, area of Northern HK near the China border. If you hit one going downhill, either your bollox get a smacking from the bump when you're still in the saddle, or when you actually get thrown off the bike, then your knees get it. Either way, OUCH!!!!!



I was a bit sceptical about "remote" so I googled it; the main landmark of Hak Pak Nai according to Google maps is the Hak Pak Nai Public Toilet.

If the bog is the main landmark, I guess that counts as remote...


----------



## cookiemonster (24 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was a bit sceptical about "remote" so I googled it; the main landmark of Hak Pak Nai according to Google maps is the Hak Pak Nai Public Toilet.
> 
> If the kludgie is the main landmark, I guess that counts as remote...




Google Maps is a bit weird for that part of HK. Ha Pak Nai is the village but you can cycle past that and head towards the PLA Army Base and a dead end near a mining operation just beyond the PLA base. There's also three beautiful Buddhist temples in that area too.

No idea why Google Maps concentrates on a toilet but, a few weeks ago, I saw a Google Maps car drive around that area so they may be updating the maps, finally.

You have to remember that there's more to HK than skyscrapers and concrete. It's a much larger terrritory than people think.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2022)

There's thunder out west, far away enough to be outside London. When the thunderclap arrives, the primary school children down the road all start screaming.


----------



## DCLane (24 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> You have to remember that there's more to HK than skyscrapers and concrete. It's a much larger terrritory than people think.



Having rented a bike on my last visit there I found that out. A loooong day out finding 'wilderness' bits west of Tai Po.

The chance to work there came up a few years ago, which I turned down. Sometimes I regret it but I'm a cold-dweller and would have melted.


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2022)

Decided to take a chance on the rain clearing up and have a run down Loch na Keal starting before 9 o'clock.
Big mistake as traffic was a nightmare on the main A848 and then when I went down to Loch na Keal it did not improve with convoys of cars and every space was occupied with cars, campervans and motorhomes. Some of them just stopped and blocked the road to get out with their binocs. They glared at me when I clearly wanted past. Some were also parked in passing places.
Bailed out to return home and traffic even worse. At one point a double decker service bus had to reverse because a car had overrun a passing place and just sat there wondering what to do next.
Bear in mine this all on single track road with passing places built for horse and cart age. 
Why do I still live here?


----------



## Illaveago (24 May 2022)

pawl said:


> We are or we’re a relatively small village We have a massive Caterpillar factory on the out skirts of the village which causes problems in the village at shift change two of which coincide with school leaving times The planers and I use the term loosely in their wisdom approved the building of the latest site opposite the factory. How the hell residents of the new estate are going to access the main road as no change to road layout. Do these planners really look at the day to day environment?



I seem to have a vision of the Brook Bond Chimps in my head !


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> You have to remember that there's more to HK than skyscrapers and concrete. It's a much larger terrritory than people think.



I pootled around on streetview for a few minutes. It looks a lot like the cities in Japan: a sudden and abrupt change from concrete and skyscrapers to jungle with nothing really in between.


----------



## pawl (24 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Decided to take a chance on the rain clearing up and have a run down Loch na Keal starting before 9 o'clock.
> Big mistake as traffic was a nightmare on the main A848 and then when I went down to Loch na Keal it did not improve with convoys of cars and every space was occupied with cars, campervans and motorhomes. Some of them just stopped and blocked the road to get out with their binocs. They glared at me when I clearly wanted past. Some were also parked in passing places.
> Bailed out to return home and traffic even worse. At one point a double decker service bus had to reverse because a car had overrun a passing place and just sat there wondering what to do next.
> Bear in mine this all on single track road with passing places built for horse and cart age.
> Why do I still live here?



Why should you even have to even consider moving People are so inconsiderate to locals.I suppose that I’m a bit of a country bumpking.I was always brought up to remember the country side is somebody’s work place.People seem to think that the title National Park is the same as their local park it’s not it’s some ones work place I was always taught Leave only foot prints Take only photographs I would add to that Don’t block field gates Remember narrow country lanes often carry heavy farm traffic 

Sorry if I sound as though I’m preaching to the converted


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2022)

Been way too busy must slow down this afternoon.
Grey fluffy and dry outside


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

Sunshine and showers here chez Casa Reynard. It's sunny, but there are hailstones currently pinging off the windows. It is also awfully dark on the horizon, and I have just seen a flash of lightning. 

Slept ok, though shouldn't have gone to bed quite so late. I got distracted poking around on a watch forum. Trouble is, I love learning new stuff. 

Anyways, I have spent the morning untangling yesterday's writing. Or at least trying to. I have information that I need to add without it seeming either a) like an infodump and b) a "your research is showing" moment. As the action is taking place in one of the timeshifts, it is something that only the main character knows. The other two characters are oblivious to it, because it is three decades into their future. I'll get there. Eventually...

Anyways, time for luncheon. I has a hungry.


----------



## dave r (24 May 2022)

pawl said:


> We are or we’re a relatively small village We have a massive Caterpillar factory on the out skirts of the village which causes problems in the village at shift change two of which coincide with school leaving times The planers and I use the term loosely in their wisdom approved the building of the latest site opposite the factory. How the hell residents of the new estate are going to access the main road as no change to road layout. Do these planners really look at the day to day environment?




Yes, I've cycled past that factory, I imagine its a nightmare around start and finish times.


----------



## Paulus (24 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's thunder out west, far away enough to be outside London. When the thunderclap arrives, the primary school children down the road all start screaming.



It arrived in North London now.


----------



## tyred (24 May 2022)

It dried up again so I have risked a washing. The sky all looks nice and blue apart from a big black cloud hanging ominously over my washing line...


----------



## dave r (24 May 2022)

I've got washing out, five minutes ago it was raining like Noah's been boat building, now we have bright sunshine, seems like the weather's stuck in April.


----------



## pawl (24 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I seem to a vision of the Brook Bond Chimps in my head !



They would probably do a better job


----------



## Roseland triker (24 May 2022)

Lawns done. Time for wine......🍷


----------



## Hebe (24 May 2022)

Blinding blue sky here with some (many) clouds stacking up. I’m saving my walk for later as I don’t trust the weather forecast.
One car collected this morning and a replacement delivered. One little sentence that completely belies the amount of hassle involved.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

Had toast with chicken liver pate for luncheon, plus a small piece of vintage Cornish cheddar, some grapes, an orange and two


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

It looks like the line of showers currently passing through seems to be concentrated over the village that's a mile away across the fen in a straight line. It's dry here - for the present, at least.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> We had giant Cicadas on the walls of the school yesterday, much to the delight of my P1 and P2 boy students. The girls weren't too impressed though.



My cats would love those...


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2022)

At 11 ish, I set off to walk the dog to the barbers a couple of miles away for her trim. We got about ½ mile and it started precipitating it down then that changed to hailstones! 
We returned home, dried off, then drove there 😂


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

dave r said:


> I've got boxes full of stuff that might be useful one day, most of it should go in the bin but it can't, as soon as I throw it I'm going to need it.



Isn't that always the way? 

A classic manifestation of Sod's Law.


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Why should you even have to even consider moving People are so inconsiderate to locals.I suppose that I’m a bit of a country bumpking.I was always brought up to remember the country side is somebody’s work place.People seem to think that the title National Park is the same as their local park it’s not it’s some ones work place I was always taught Leave only foot prints Take only photographs I would add to that Don’t block field gates Remember narrow country lanes often carry heavy farm traffic
> 
> Sorry if I sound as though I’m preaching to the converted





pawl said:


> Why should you even have to even consider moving People are so inconsiderate to locals.I suppose that I’m a bit of a country bumpking.I was always brought up to remember the country side is somebody’s work place.People seem to think that the title National Park is the same as their local park it’s not it’s some ones work place I was always taught Leave only foot prints Take only photographs I would add to that Don’t block field gates Remember narrow country lanes often carry heavy farm traffic
> 
> Sorry if I sound as though I’m preaching to the converted



You are indeed preaching to the converted. 
I explained earlier some of the cycling problems encountered by the introduction of sea eagles but that pales into insignificance compared to present day problems. Tourists in general in the mass market consider that everything has to be done to accommodate them and nobody else matters.
We always had tourists and they were not a problem since they generally had some care for the environment and the local population and also were in reasonable numbers which did not overwhelm the infrastructure.
Probably this infestation will not last tho' the greedy incomers who batten on them will continue to try to increase the numbers.
At my age of currently 86 I doubt I will see any improvement tho'.
I do go to the mainland every time my son is home from Taiwan where he is currently working and I can cycle on my trike in relative peace there.


----------



## postman (24 May 2022)

The lawnmower is back,its been unwell.There was a crack in the handle which was hidden inside a housing.So it coyd not engage with the start button.Repair was really cheap.Today Poatman has had his diy head on,taken apart a fitted bedroom desk.No swearing,its going to be a busy few weeks.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

The line of showers seems to have cleared off, and it's now bright and sunny.

Will take advantage of the sunshine and scoot to the utility room and remove the makings for tonight's supper out of the fridge.


----------



## pawl (24 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> You are indeed preaching to the converted.
> I explained earlier some of the cycling problems encountered by the introduction of sea eagles but that pales into insignificance compared to present day problems. Tourists in general in the mass market consider that everything has to be done to accommodate them and nobody else matters.
> We always had tourists and they were not a problem since they generally had some care for the environment and the local population and also were in reasonable numbers which did not overwhelm the infrastructure.
> Probably this infestation will not last tho' the greedy incomers who batten on them will continue to try to increase the numbers.
> ...



Was the influx of visitors exacerbated due to restrictions on travelling abroad due to travel restrictions due to Covid and the advice to staycation.It annoys me when I hear visitors don’t respect the local environment and the local residents


----------



## Speicher (24 May 2022)

I have been to the physio this afternoon, and now my knee hurts. She was manipulating my knee cap, to increase the flexibility. It did not hurt at the time, but it is painful now. 

@biggs682 - Is there room for me on the sofa next to you?


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

It has just started raining here.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> It has just started raining here.



Here, too. Just as I was putting the Black Bin out!


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have been to the physio this afternoon, and now my knee hurts. She was manipulating my knee cap, to increase the flexibility. It did not hurt at the time, but it is painful now.
> 
> @biggs682 - Is there room for me on the sofa next to you?



Always room for you @Speicher


----------



## oldwheels (24 May 2022)

pawl said:


> Was the influx of visitors exacerbated due to restrictions on travelling abroad due to travel restrictions due to Covid and the advice to staycation.It annoys me when I hear visitors don’t respect the local environment and the local residents



I think it was exacerbated as you say by the restrictions on overseas travel and there is a massive increase in campervans and motorhomes. Many of the motorhomes are hired so drivers mostly not competent.
This problem is not unique to here of course and applies probably UK wide. Road equivalent fares on the ferries are often blamed by making travel to the islands relatively cheap for them.
There is also a massive increase in holiday homes as houses are often bought sight unseen and used for short term lets to tourists. There are at least 7 holiday houses within a few hundred yards of where I live and this is typical of the whole west and north of Scotland and parts of England and Wales as well. 
One problem we all face is getting booked on a ferry for any mainland trip and I always travel with a sleeping bag and overnight bag as well as medication for at least a week even for a day trip. Tourists book months ahead and so those of us who have sudden travel needs have problems. There are moves afoot locally to try to get a priority booking system for local travellers and a Danish example to a similar size island is being pushed by our Ferry Committee. We can but hope.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

Sun is back out.

I need to find me a


----------



## pawl (24 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I think it was exacerbated as you say by the restrictions on overseas travel and there is a massive increase in campervans and motorhomes. Many of the motorhomes are hired so drivers mostly not competent.
> This problem is not unique to here of course and applies probably UK wide. Road equivalent fares on the ferries are often blamed by making travel to the islands relatively cheap for them.
> There is also a massive increase in holiday homes as houses are often bought sight unseen and used for short term lets to tourists. There are at least 7 holiday houses within a few hundred yards of where I live and this is typical of the whole west and north of Scotland and parts of England and Wales as well.
> One problem we all face is getting booked on a ferry for any mainland trip and I always travel with a sleeping bag and overnight bag as well as medication for at least a week even for a day trip. Tourists book months ahead and so those of us who have sudden travel needs have problems. There are moves afoot locally to try to get a priority booking system for local travellers and a Danish example to a similar size island is being pushed by our Ferry Committee. We can but hope.




I regularly used to visit The Lake District some of the smaller villages are seeing an increase in property being bought by the self catering brigade Last time I visited Robin Hoods bay only had two permanent residents.apart from the local cafe pub etc.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 May 2022)

Eggs, bacon, beans, mushrooms & toast for tea 👍


----------



## Hebe (24 May 2022)

Not raining here but very windy. I have set up the app that came with the new car so we can track charging costs. And I’ve declogged the kitchen sink drain.


----------



## rockyroller (24 May 2022)

Daughter's Boyfriend tested positive


----------



## rockyroller (24 May 2022)

Hebe said:


> I’ve declogged the kitchen sink drain.


well done! had to work on our upstairs double bathroom sink drain(s) & the tub drain, last weekend. always fun (NOT)


----------



## rockyroller (24 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> across the fen


wutz a "fen"? I imagine that's what Fenway (baseball) Park was named for, in Boston?


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wutz a "fen"? I imagine that's what Fenway (baseball) Park was named after in Boston?



The Fens is an area in the east of the UK that used to be marshland before Dutch engineers began draining it in the late 17th century. It's very flat, very open and large tracts are actually below sea-level. These days, it's predominantly arable farmland, producing wheat, potatoes and sugar beet, although the area between Downham Market and Kings Lynn is quite famous for its market gardens.


----------



## rockyroller (24 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> The Fens is an area in the east of the UK that used to be marshland before Dutch engineers began draining it in the late 17th century. It's very flat, very open and large tracts are actually below sea-level. These days, it's predominantly arable farmland, producing wheat, potatoes and sugar beet, although the area between Downham Market and Kings Lynn is quite famous for its market gardens.



wow thank you I'm learning so much. & so much that was done here follows what was done there. as-in chopping up hills to fill in marshland


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wow thank you I'm learning so much. & so much that was done here follows what was done there. as-in chopping up hills to fill in marshland



There weren't any hills to chop up LOL. They just built a whole load of drainage channels and pumping stations. If the one up at Oxlode ever stops working, then I'm fubared.

20ft below sea level, here... 

Most of the villages are on what passes for high ground - back when, they would've been islands. So if you're cycling between them, it can get a little lumpy. Well, what passes for lumpy out here LOL.

On the flip side, you're rarely out of view of Ely Cathedral, and so it's a great way of navigating. The cathedral is called "The Ship of the Fens" because it's such a prominent landmark.


----------



## rockyroller (24 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> There weren't any hills to chop up LOL.


ah! that part I meant here
https://historyofmassachusetts.org/how-boston-lost-its-hills/


View: https://youtu.be/TAJS7lv7Tmg


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 May 2022)

Home made Shepherds pie for dinner tonight


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ah! that part I meant here
> https://historyofmassachusetts.org/how-boston-lost-its-hills/



I'll have a look at that later, thanks


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then time to feed me.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Home made Shepherds pie for dinner tonight



Is it made from real shepherds? Not authentic if not. 😃


----------



## pawl (24 May 2022)

Brown bin and Blue bin out ready for collection tomorrow That’s my exercise done for today


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 May 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Is it made from real shepherds? Not authentic if not. 😃



Yep gathered from the fells of Cumbria just this afternoon


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not a very challenging morning: we need a _Fachanleiter _(roughly translated "facilitator") present whenever there are clients present but I'm really there for emergencies and training. As my current clients know what they're doing, I'm not very busy.


Could you not be the required _Fachanleiter _?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Could you not be the required _Fachanleiter _?



I _am _the required Fachanleiter; that's why I was there for ten hours today; the regular staff aren't qualified to look after the clients.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I _am _the required Fachanleiter; that's why I was there for ten hours today; the regular staff aren't qualified to look after the clients.


Hope they're paying you for doing two jobs.

Why does it require aa_Fachanleiter _, if you're already there though?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 May 2022)

This is what you call a stag do.

”'Incapable' revellers sink barge, abandon another, get stuck in lock and flood local roads during chaotic trip on Worcestershire waterway”

https://apple.news/ApOjxaQC5QWaJvtD1x-yQvw


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hope they're paying you for doing two jobs.
> 
> Why does it require aa_Fachanleiter _, if you're already there though?



I think we're both getting a bit lost here: I'm employed as a _Fachanleiter_, ("Qualified person") because I'm trained as an Occuparional therapist. We're needed because we have a lot of people with various issues and someone has to make a therapy plan with the clients, liaise with the Job Centre and other stuff. We also have to be present whenever there are clients working on the premises in case a client has a meltdown, panics, starts a fight, or something more serious. 

We're also trained in basic management* because most people with this qualification end up managing a department of a shop or small company. Unfortunately, because of staffing problems, that means I'm working ten hours on Mondays and Tuesdays, but that's all overtime I can use to be with the family later...

*_Thankfully in my case not accountancy or the company would be crumbling by now..._


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

Lovely supper this evening. A salad of spinach, tomato, avocado and king prawns, with bread & butter and home made garlic mayonnaise, and then a small punnet of raspberries for afters.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> It has just started raining here.


Never started here.


----------



## Reynard (24 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Never started here.



You'll get wet tomorrow according to the forecast.


----------



## tyred (24 May 2022)

It stayed dry and I got my washing dried

I walked into town after work and bought a few books and CDs in a charity shop and also bought what I think is a beautiful painting. 

I cycled 25 miles and I felt several big drops of rain but it never actually rained so I got home dry.

I was planning on hanging my painting but I cannot find the packet of picture hooks that I know I should have somewhere


----------



## Jenkins (24 May 2022)

It's got cold enough to need to wear a light fleece top.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> You'll get wet tomorrow according to the forecast.


No chance.
There's a clear sky at present, overcast for most of today though.

And there's hailstorms forecast for the weekend.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It's got cold enough to need to wear a light fleece top.


Hopefully you've a bit more than that on. You'll freeze to death, or catch yer death of cold at best.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2022)

Today was several seasons. Hail, thunder and lightning (though not in that order and once almost simultaneous), torrential rain, sunshine, rainbows. I got very wet, warm and cold.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

The girls have cleared off upstairs. I think I shall join them.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 May 2022)

Bike shop day today, so I'll be busy.

Day off tomorrow though.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2022)

Another easy start 
Looks grey outside 
Dry underfoot though and a gentle breeze


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2022)

First cuppa is on its way🍵


----------



## PeteXXX (25 May 2022)

I'm up. It's Black Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2022)

First cuppa been and gone
Looks chilly outside and branches are moving around with the breeze.


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2022)

Morning .
It is raining here. There is supposed to be a ride planned for later this afternoon .
Oh! Our car passed it's MOT.


----------



## DCLane (25 May 2022)

Son no. 2 starts his A-level exams today; five weeks of these with about three a week since he's doing four A-levels. It'll be busy.


----------



## Roseland triker (25 May 2022)

Raining ere too. The dog trashed the cat bed and is now in his looking smug.


----------



## tyred (25 May 2022)

I think I had all four seasons during this morning's walk

I had about five "footpath closed" signs to negotiate. I think that might be the record so far.


----------



## Roseland triker (25 May 2022)

https://www.cornwalllive.com/news/cornwall-news/dumped-sex-doll-mistaken-dead-7121775


----------



## Roseland triker (25 May 2022)

Lots going on here today 🤣


----------



## oldwheels (25 May 2022)

Foggy start but cleared up tho' not in a good way. Westerly wind and damp but getting damper and a gale later. 
Today's excitement? Go down to the pharmacy to collect my routine meds. Then as seems to be routine call the surgery to get them to add on the ones I requested but they missed out.
Ordered some new chains for the trike from ChainReaction/Wiggle and got an email from EVRi the new Hermes that they have got them and will probably hang on to them as long as possible.


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2022)

I just had a phone call about loft insulation . Sadly it went ages ago ! I now only have a few Tufts left !


----------



## Roseland triker (25 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Foggy start but cleared up tho' not in a good way. Westerly wind and damp but getting damper and a gale later.
> Today's excitement? Go down to the pharmacy to collect my routine meds. Then as seems to be routine call the surgery to get them to add on the ones I requested but they missed out.
> Ordered some new chains for the trike from ChainReaction/Wiggle and got an email from EVRi the new Hermes that they have got them and will probably hang on to them as long as possible.


How many chains do you run? 3?


----------



## PeteXXX (25 May 2022)

It's raining big splodges of water 💦


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2022)

I've just had a big plate of buttery scrambled eggs. Lots of pepper to go with it.


----------



## fossyant (25 May 2022)

MIL still here. Increasing pain meds today and she's on a sedative. Doctors can't believe she is still here having had no food/water for 5 days. All we can hink is because her organs have all been knackered for so long, they just keep going ! Main priority is ensuring she isn't geting agitated, which is difficult.

Shattered though - got an hours kip on the hospital floor last night. At least I am resting my knee.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 May 2022)

I'm off for a walk in squally weather. Wimborne is my destination, might pop in to Waitrose and see what Whisky is on offer.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2022)

Second cuppa and bowl of fart & fibre both went down well


----------



## rockyroller (25 May 2022)

to hell w/ America's gun addicts who think their precious guns will solve all their problems


----------



## Illaveago (25 May 2022)

It is raining here. The cycle ride has been cancelled .
The hot bath I was having to ease some aches was cut short by 2 phone calls .  Thinking they might be important I got out prematurely! . One was my friend saying that the ride had been cancelled . The other was for some domestos home insurance ! .


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes, I've cycled past that factory, I imagine its a nightmare around start and finish times.



if you think that's something, you should try and get past the original factories and plants around Peoria. Not so bad as it was when there were more people and less robots, but still considerable.


----------



## oldwheels (25 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> How many chains do you run? 3?



About two and a half but need to buy 3 and in any case I have currently no spare chain in case of problems on the road so a bit will be carried on the trike. It is not just a case of call a taxi here if I have problems as while there are currently 3 not all are available and may have to come a considerable distance. Mind you I do not expect problems but better to be prepared. My tools have often been used by other cyclists on the road.


----------



## oldwheels (25 May 2022)

Calmac need to get somebody with some sense to do their text messaging.
MV Isle of Mull has had to cancel sailings because of an Oil. While I suspect I know what is meant surely adding one more word would not hurt.
They also send out said message and then 10 minutes later announce the return sailing is cancelled.
This weekend is the annual sportif which was cancelled for a couple of years. Usually this is first weekend in June but probably brought forward because of some alleged celebration somewhere. The main organisers will not be celebrating so pressure must have come from somewhere.
While I type this Calmac announce that the following sailings are cancelled. In ten minutes or so they will then tell us which ones are off so probably no post today.


----------



## tyred (25 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The other was for some domestos home insurance ! .



People insure their bottle of bleach?


----------



## Roseland triker (25 May 2022)

Dog walk done.

Fish finger sandwiches for lunch but not sure on ketchup or brown sauce.......🙄

First world problems make my days so problematic,.....


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

Cool, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I have had a quiet morning, although this did involve putting away all the non-fridgeable shopping and rejigging the fridges in the kitchen and utility room. I have rounded up all the ingredients for tonight's supper, and they are now waiting to be turned into a recogniseable meal. I also had to water the tomatoes, the herbs and all the assorted planters, as this wind is very drying.

My "miniature" rose has had all the leaves and buds nipped off it (fecking bloody muntjacs) so I've had to move the planter. I've put it on top of the wood bins, so the little feckers can't reach. Fortunately it is putting out new shoots, so all is not lost.

If I catch the culprit, they WILL end up in the crock pot. And then I'll invite all the mundaners around to help me eat venison pie. 

It is almost time for luncheon, and I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Fish finger sandwiches for lunch but not sure on ketchup or brown sauce.......🙄
> 
> First world problems make my days so problematic,.....



Sauce tartare is the correct answer.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2022)

tyred said:


> People insure their bottle of bleach?



Yes for misuse


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

Right, off to luncheon.


----------



## Roseland triker (25 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sauce tartare is the correct answer.


I feel the need for a Dettol bath after that comment.,.🤢


----------



## tyred (25 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> I feel the need for a Dettol bath after that comment.,.🤢



I think I'd rather drink Dettol than eat Tartare sauce


----------



## pawl (25 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It is raining here. The cycle ride has been cancelled .
> The hot bath I was having to ease some aches was cut short by 2 phone calls .  Thinking they might be important I got out prematurely! . One was my friend saying that the ride had been cancelled . The other was for some domestos home insurance ! .



Hope it wasn’t a face time call


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a prawn & avocado sandwich, a small punnet of raspberries, the last of the grapes and two 

But I did share the prawns with Mesdames Poppy & Lexi...


----------



## tyred (25 May 2022)

It's grey, wet and windy and actually pretty cold. My calendar must be faulty as I thought it was May.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> I feel the need for a Dettol bath after that comment.,.🤢





tyred said:


> I think I'd rather drink Dettol than eat Tartare sauce



If it's the bought stuff, then yeah, that's bloody vile...

The homemade stuff is SO much nicer: tablespoon of mayonnaise, a tablespoon of creme fraiche, some chopped capers, a bit of minced onion, a pinch of taragon and some freshly-ground black pepper.

And *that* my dears, is a PROPER tartare sauce.


----------



## tyred (25 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> If it's the bought stuff, then yeah, that's bloody vile...
> 
> The homemade stuff is SO much nicer: tablespoon of mayonnaise, a tablespoon of creme fraiche, some chopped capers, a bit of minced onion, a pinch of taragon and some freshly-ground black pepper.
> 
> And *that* my dears, is a PROPER tartare sauce.



I will eat virtually anything but I detest Mayonnaise (and Salad Cream).


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I will eat virtually anything but I detest Mayonnaise (and Salad Cream).



I get salad cream - that's just much too vinegary. A good mayonnaise, though...

A lot of the shop-bought ones are simply tasteless. Or, failing that, actually sweet... Yes, that's you, Hellmans... 

If I must buy mayonnaise, then I get the Polish "Kielecki" branded stuff, but otherwise I make.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> If it's the bought stuff, then yeah, that's bloody vile...
> 
> The homemade stuff is SO much nicer: tablespoon of mayonnaise, a tablespoon of creme fraiche, some chopped capers, a bit of minced onion, a pinch of taragon and some freshly-ground black pepper.
> 
> And *that* my dears, is a PROPER tartare sauce.



I'd put chopped gherkins in as well. But I'm a pleb.


----------



## Roseland triker (25 May 2022)

Wel my back passage has cleared out and been dumped.

Wine o'clock jobs done


----------



## postman (25 May 2022)

Hear ye hear ye hear ye.Let it be know during the reign of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth ll,that Postman has begun his diy projects.Beginning with the front little bedroom.Out and stored were two bookcases,then up came the small carpet and undelay,both of which were turning to dust.Next job was to remove rawlplugs from walls,easy job,then first filled said holes,finally a bit of a wash down then cleaned the floor.That was todays job done.Postman enjoyed every minute of it.Tomorrow its Leeds to buy some more decorating equipment,its great to be back.


----------



## oldwheels (25 May 2022)

I always keep my car fuel tank topped up regularly in case I have to make an unscheduled diversion as many are doing today.
184.9p per litre now.


----------



## raleighnut (25 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Dog walk done.
> 
> Fish finger sandwiches for lunch but not sure on ketchup or brown sauce.......🙄
> 
> First world problems make my days so problematic,.....



Neither, the only thing to put in a 'Fish Finger' sarnie is some coarsly ground sea salt so you get that salty crunch every now and then


----------



## dave r (25 May 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Neither, the only thing to put in a 'Fish Finger' sarnie is some coarsly ground sea salt so you get that salty crunch every now and then



Fish finger sandwiches ? it has to be red sauce.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd put chopped gherkins in as well. But I'm a pleb.



Actually, either / or is fine... They both give you that sharp and salty tang. 

It's just that capers are far easier to chop up. Well, I stick them in an egg cup and take a small pair of scissors to them.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

Veggies and tatties bashed for later. All I need to do is get some stuff in the oven and some stuff in the steamer.

Chapeau to me.


----------



## rockyroller (25 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Dog walk done.
> 
> Fish finger sandwiches for lunch but not sure on ketchup or brown sauce.......🙄
> 
> First world problems make my days so problematic,.....



love the distraction. Daughter says, when in doubt, ketchup


----------



## rockyroller (25 May 2022)

postman said:


> Hear ye hear ye hear ye.Let it be know during the reign of Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth ll,that Postman has begun his diy projects.Beginning with the front little bedroom.Out and stored were two bookcases,then up came the small carpet and undelay,both of which were turning to dust.Next job was to remove rawlplugs from walls,easy job,then first filled said holes,finally a bit of a wash down then cleaned the floor.That was todays job done.Postman enjoyed every minute of it.Tomorrow its Leeds to buy some more decorating equipment,its great to be back.



I'm exhausted just reading this. but well done you!


----------



## raleighnut (25 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Fish finger sandwiches ? it has to be red sauce.



Masks the taste of the fish, spose thats OK if using 'bargain' ones but I'm afraid it's Birdseye for me and the Battered ones for preference in thickly buttered Wholemeal bread.


----------



## mybike (25 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Dog walk done.
> 
> Fish finger sandwiches for lunch but not sure on ketchup or brown sauce.......🙄
> 
> First world problems make my days so problematic,.....



How about a third fourth option, no sauce?


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Masks the taste of the fish, spose thats OK if using 'bargain' ones but I'm afraid it's Birdseye for me and the Battered ones for preference in thickly buttered Wholemeal bread.



In that case, my home made giant fish fingers should tickle your fancy. 

Right out of the pan, piping hot and with crispy edges...


----------



## Roseland triker (25 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I always keep my car fuel tank topped up regularly in case I have to make an unscheduled diversion as many are doing today.
> 184.9p per litre now.


Cheap up there then.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

Supper is in the oven.

I now have a  and one of those chocolate seashell things.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Masks the taste of the fish, spose thats OK if using 'bargain' ones but I'm afraid it's Birdseye for me and the Battered ones for preference in thickly buttered Wholemeal bread.



It adds to the taste of the fish.


----------



## dave r (25 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> In that case, my home made giant fish fingers should tickle your fancy.
> 
> Right out of the pan, piping hot and with crispy edges...


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Supper is in the oven.
> 
> I now have a  and one of those chocolate seashell things.



Might not be a good idea to hold it to your ear to see if you can hear the sea, could get a bit messy. I wonder if that's where the term " Chocolatier " came from...


----------



## Hebe (25 May 2022)

I have a cat dozing next to me on the sofa. Looking forward to an early night.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

Cats have been fed.

I have opened the window on the landing to let the aroma drift down the road and annoy the neighbours. 

Oh, and green wheelie bin is out for collection.


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2022)

Green recycling bin is kerbside
Sun's out


----------



## Hebe (25 May 2022)

I need to put our green bin out too, once the mister is back.


----------



## Bollo (25 May 2022)

I bought some new shoes today. They’re very nice but the box smells faintly of cheese.


----------



## rockyroller (25 May 2022)

Bollo said:


> I bought some new shoes today. They’re very nice but the box smells faintly of cheese.



not a good sign


----------



## pawl (25 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Wel my back passage has cleared out and been dumped.
> 
> Wine o'clock jobs done



Stay off the Senakot.


----------



## Threevok (25 May 2022)

Bollo said:


> I bought some new shoes today. They’re very nice but the box smells faintly of cheese.



DT Swiss ?


----------



## Bollo (25 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> DT Swiss ?



Less of that.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

Roast chicken, sage & onion sausagemeat stuffing, garlic & rosemary fondant potatoes*, peas and carrots. 

*BURP*

* I sit the chicken (or joint) on top of the potatoes and add a mug of water and a stock cube to the bottom of the roasting tin. Then I finish off the potatoes in a hot oven while the meat is resting.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

Bollo said:


> I bought some new shoes today. They’re very nice but the box smells faintly of cheese.



Now I know who's nicked my Camembert...


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

Oh, and Mesdames Poppy and Lexi had a portion of chicken as well. 

Still enough chicken left for a fair few days, as it was a 2kg whopper.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Now I know who's nicked my Camembert...



It's getting too warm for Camemboots, so it'll soon be St Dahl.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's getting too warm for Camemboots, so it'll soon be St Dahl.



I'm one to talk, I bought an Englishman's Foot cheese on Saturday. (Pie d'Anglois)


----------



## Bollo (25 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm one to talk, I bought an Englishman's Foot cheese on Saturday. (Pie d'Anglois)



I can see this local landmark from my office. Coincidence? 🤔 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheesefoot_Head


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

Bollo said:


> I can see this local landmark from my office. Coincidence? 🤔
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheesefoot_Head



Who knows... 

Actually, that's some view.


----------



## tyred (25 May 2022)

I put up my picture. I even managed to avoid hitting my thumb with the hammer


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I put up my picture. I even managed to avoid hitting my thumb with the hammer



We need a picture of the picture


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2022)

tyred said:


> People insure their bottle of bleach?


Can drive you right round the bend trying to get the best deal.


----------



## tyred (25 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> We need a picture of the picture


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

tyred said:


> View attachment 646276



That's really very eye-catching  I can see why you bought it.


----------



## tyred (25 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's really very eye-catching  I can see why you bought it.



Thank you. I'm a person of taste


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2022)

tyred said:


> View attachment 646276


Looks wonky.


----------



## tyred (25 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Looks wonky.



The camera angle is wonky.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Dog walk done.
> 
> Fish finger sandwiches for lunch but not sure on ketchup or brown sauce.......🙄
> 
> First world problems make my days so problematic,.....



Tartar sauce.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> If it's the bought stuff, then yeah, that's bloody vile...
> 
> The homemade stuff is SO much nicer: tablespoon of mayonnaise, a tablespoon of creme fraiche, some chopped capers, a bit of minced onion, a pinch of taragon and some freshly-ground black pepper.
> 
> And *that* my dears, is a PROPER tartare sauce.



Dill may make an appearance, or pickles, chopped.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd put chopped gherkins in as well. But I'm a pleb.



No, you are correct.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> love the distraction. Daughter says, when in doubt, ketchup



Hard no.


----------



## Reynard (25 May 2022)

I'm thinking a  would be mighty fine right now.


----------



## tyred (25 May 2022)

I think I should hit the hay (preferably in something with an NCAP 5 safety rating).


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I think I should hit the hay (preferably in something with an NCAP 5 safety rating).



Oh man, that brings back the memory of a fair few headaches...


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2022)

MIL still with us. At this rate she is going to last longer than my wife's two sisters as I'm likely to kill them.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> This is not really mundane as it only happens once or twice a year - I have bought a handbag.
> 
> It is not often that these items are on Ebay from UK.
> 
> ...



If it's any help I use a little program called PicSizer. There's a free download here:
https://picsizer.en.softonic.com/


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2022)

Morning clear blue skies here
Bushes are swaying in the breeze


----------



## tyred (26 May 2022)

Looks like being another dreich day.


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2022)

Tea is brewing


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2022)

Morning .
I discovered that our little monster had killed a small fledgling this morning . . I growled at him but I don't think he understood .


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2022)

First cuppa went down well along with a digestive and a ibuprofen 
All the neighbours bins are awaiting emptying 
The recent mix of rain and sunshine are certainly getting our lawns growing once no mow may is done I think we will need the cycle chat sheep for a couple of days please.


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> I discovered that our little monster had killed a small fledgling this morning . . I growled at him but I don't think he understood .



Pesky cat who needs a bigger and louder bell


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2022)

Morning 
That's nice ! I see that Lloyds Bank has more black horses than branches !


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2022)

How can we have a thread called Eurovision 2022 Predictions ?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2022)

Because it's 2022 and many people marvelled at my Eurovision prediction?
😂


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Because it's 2022 and many people marvelled at my Eurovision prediction?
> 😂



I must look at the form book and then make my prediction .
Going from past results I predict that we will come last !


----------



## Roseland triker (26 May 2022)

Wow slept for 12 hours . obviously the trip to the tip nackered me out lol.

Need coffee......and 🚴🚴


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I must look at the form book and then make my prediction .
> Going from past results I predict that we will come last !



I always find that predictions for past events are quite accurate... 😉


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2022)

Another damp rainy day with gales forecast.
Tourist wants to know where to see sea eagles. Best advice given was look for field with new born lambs.

Main ferry kind of fixed but still on amber.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I always find that predictions for past events are quite accurate... 😉



It's about time someone did another " Prophecies of Nostradamus " type book. That genre was quite popular in the '70's. Nostradamus was unerringly accurate in his predictions of future events ( once you'd tied yourself up in knots reinterpreting the prose to fit the subsequent events )
There was also a book about the stars and planets forming some sort of mystical pattern, the only problem being that an astronomer pointed out that the stars weren't actually where the author had said they were and he'd faked the photo's.
Then of course there's Economic's where the various financial crises and crashes are all very predictable post hoc.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> It's about time someone did another " Prophecies of Nostradamus " type book. That genre was quite popular in the '70's. Nostradamus was unerringly accurate in his predictions of future events ( once you'd tied yourself up in knots reinterpreting the prose to fit the subsequent events )
> There was also a book about the stars and planets forming some sort of mystical pattern, the only problem being that an astronomer pointed out that the stars weren't actually where the author had said they were and he'd faked the photo's.
> Then of course there's Economic's where the various financial crises and crashes are all very predictable post hoc.



I almost miss books by Lobsang T Rampa 😂


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I always find that predictions for past events are quite accurate... 😉



Doh!


----------



## pawl (26 May 2022)

Morning.Just eating my porridge well laced with honey.
Have forsaken my usual three Weetabix.


----------



## tyred (26 May 2022)

I discovered a hole in my sock and I shouted "darn it!"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2022)

I'm definitely unmojotivated today. In a concerted effort to get going, I'm going to see which random country Worldle has chosen for today.


----------



## Roseland triker (26 May 2022)

31 houses in just 1 street in St Ives don't pay council tax or business rates because they are air BnB.
These are absolutely destroying the local services due to lack of funds for bin men etc...


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Time for a break from work


----------



## mybike (26 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Cheap up there then.



More expensive than Sainsbury's near here. I paid £170.9 yesterday.


----------



## mybike (26 May 2022)

dave r said:


>



I think there might be a queue.


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2022)

What time am I leaving today ?


----------



## Threevok (26 May 2022)

She (who eats crisps on the outside of her head) has a bag of Quavers

Oh the joys


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2022)

I've been spurred into action by an impromptu visit from the ONS. Swab and blood sample done and on their way. I used to get £25 vouchers but they've changed it to £20. A good shake of the arm and a dip of the fingers into warm water really help to get the blood flowing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What time am I leaving today ?



I'd check with your social secretary if I were you.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2022)

I'm no longer at the hospital. Decided I've done more than enough, and getting told to shut up (when explaining her mum was in distress again and the time wasn't now - sisters started playing god awful internet hymns and singing something else, but not pressing the nurse button.

MIL is still alive now, so I was right.

I've really looked after them, buying drinks, food etc, and given a week of holidays up. Enough. 

MIL is a fighter though.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning
> That's nice ! I see that Lloyds Bank has more black horses than branches !



They have a branch... I bank with them, and have to use the post office.


----------



## Speicher (26 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What time am I leaving today ?



We are leaving at 8 tomorrow. 😢


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> They have a branch... I bank with them, and have to use the post office.



They’re closing our local branch. I suspect it’s to raise funds for some more swish TV adverts extolling what a community focused, caring bank they are…


----------



## Threevok (26 May 2022)

Talking of Bank adverts:

I particularly like the new HSBC advert, which proudly announces it's helping homeless people get a bank account. Which is excellent!

It's a shame they and other banks (including the bank the rest of our family bank with) don't show the same enthusiasm towards first time applicants, like young people still living with their parents, who have no utility bills or credit history to prove where they live.

In the end, my son had to go to an online bank, who only needed a passport and short Facetime interview.


----------



## Roseland triker (26 May 2022)

Well lap of the peninsula done 🚴🌪️

Time for lunch then some digging. Got some posts to put in the garden for a trellis after..

Pizza or salad? This is the biggest problem today 🤔


----------



## DCLane (26 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> I'm no longer at the hospital. Decided I've done more than enough, and getting told to shut up (when explaining her mum was in distress again and the time wasn't now - sisters started playing god awful internet hymns and singing something else, but not pressing the nurse button.
> 
> MIL is still alive now, so I was right.
> 
> ...



SWMBO had a patient like that recently; on end-of-life care, no food/water etc.

She was the sole voice to feed them as a Dietitian for 10 days as they kept going.

Two months later and the patient walked out of her ward last week to go home.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Pizza or salad? This is the biggest problem today 🤔


I seem to have settled on half the pizza with a small salad. This, of course, means that tomorrow I will have the same meal again.


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I discovered a hole in my sock and I shouted "darn it!"



Hope you have a mushroom.


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> 31 houses in just 1 street in St Ives don't pay council tax or business rates because they are air BnB.
> These are absolutely destroying the local services due to lack of funds for bin men etc...



Very widespread problem here in west and north Scotland particularly.


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2022)

Sunshine and showers often both at the same time and the showers are heavy.
Read some Dervla Murphy. She seems pretty tough but carried a gun which she produced and used in occasion. Never get off with that nowadays and the political geography has changed a lot as well since she started travelling.
I then decided to have a look on my bookshelves for an Anne Mustoe book and found all sorts of books I had completely forgotten about.
Really I only go the the library nowadays to help keep them open as the council are forever trying to close libraries and would do so if not enough people went.
One local councillor declared that she would never countenance closing our local library. When it came to a vote she quietly voted in favour of closing and expected nobody to notice. She is no longer a local councillor and the library was reinstated.
Apparently she always voted for the winning side after finding out how the rest would vote.


----------



## tyred (26 May 2022)

My Photo bucket account has been marked inactive apparently. 

Considering that I had completely forgotten I had one and haven't opened it since about 2009, they may well be right.


----------



## Threevok (26 May 2022)

Just read this


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2022)

Cool, grey and rather blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept ok, but feel rather bleurgh. Hey ho. But I have done some things in the kitchen this morning, and I have untangled some of the rather clumsy writing I did yesterday evening. There is a big difference between getting ideas down onto paper (well, a computer screen, but YKWIM) and fine tuning something to a readable state.

The green wheelie bin was emptied early doors, and is ready to have a whole load of nettles shipped into it.

I shall be doing some gardening this afternoon. The tomato plants I bought last week are looking good and are ready to be potted on. Will also need to sort out some kind of wigwam for the runner beans. I couldn't resist buying a tray of plants on the market.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> MIL still with us. At this rate she is going to last longer than my wife's two sisters as I'm likely to kill them.



How many foils, epees and sabres do you require? Trebuchet delivery easily arranged.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> I discovered that our little monster had killed a small fledgling this morning . . I growled at him but I don't think he understood .



He just thinks you're one hell of a godawful cat, and ergo he has to exert himself to contribute to the household.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2022)

mybike said:


> I think there might be a queue.



I'll let y'all know when I'm frying next...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2022)

Talking of fish things, my nephew is going to pick up haddock and chips for me for 6pm tonight. It'll feel odd eating it indoors and without a gull keeping me company.


----------



## pawl (26 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cool, grey and rather blustery here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I slept ok, but feel rather bleurgh. Hey ho. But I have done some things in the kitchen this morning, and I have untangled some of the rather clumsy writing I did yesterday evening. There is a big difference between getting ideas down onto paper (well, a computer screen, but YKWIM) and fine tuning something to a readable state.
> 
> ...



I grow mine up a wigwam of plastic coated 6ft poles.I used to use canes.


----------



## Roseland triker (26 May 2022)

pawl said:


> I grow mine up a wigwam of plastic coated 6ft poles.I used to use canes.


I've gone outside for mine. I do have some netting for when they have flowered


----------



## pawl (26 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Hope you have a mushroom.



I know mushrooms grow in dark places but in socks Should have changed his socks more often.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2022)

Two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with chicken liver pate, the other with vintage Cornish cheddar, plus an orange, some strawberries and two


----------



## Roseland triker (26 May 2022)

Davidstow cheese??


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2022)

pawl said:


> I grow mine up a wigwam of plastic coated 6ft poles.I used to use canes.



I use hazel withies for beans. All I need to do is go out the back of the garden and cut some from the hedge.

Used to grow veg on a reasonable scale, but it's just mum and me, and what to do with the inevitable glut. I just keep it small these days, with a few tomato plants, some beans and the odd courgette sometimes. Plus various planters of herbs.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Davidstow cheese??



Yep, that's the one. 

I use the Tesco own brand extra-mature mostly - it's actually surprisingly good, and I kind of feel embarrassed calling it "cooking cheddar". But I'm a sucker for a really good piece of cheese.


----------



## rockyroller (26 May 2022)

a bike is on the back of my bike. the day seems brighter already, because of it


----------



## Roseland triker (26 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with chicken liver pate, the other with vintage Cornish cheddar, plus an orange, some strawberries and two





Reynard said:


> Yep, that's the one.
> 
> I use the Tesco own brand extra-mature mostly - it's actually surprisingly good, and I kind of feel embarrassed calling it "cooking cheddar". But I'm a sucker for a really good piece of cheese.


Try nettle wrapped yarg...😋


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2022)

pawl said:


> I know mushrooms grow in dark places but in socks Should have changed his socks more often.



Not sure about commenting further in case I get into trouble. You do know that a sock mushroom is a wooden dome to keep the hole open for darning? 
Being a wartime child I learned at an early age to darn my own socks and since my mother was a seamstress and dressmaker I was taught the proper way to do all sorts of garment repairs.


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Try nettle wrapped yarg...😋



Seems like a good way of getting revenge on nettles... 

I'll have a look out for that, although I've probably already tried it - most cheeses find their way into my fridge at some point.  Either Waitrose or the Saturday farmer's market will be the best bet I think, as Ely doesn't have a cheesemonger, never mind a good one...


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2022)

Seen 2 steam engines today . Went down to Thingley this lunchtime to watch Mayflower haul a steam special down to Bath . Whilst there I heard about another steam engine popping down around 3.20. I saw the Duchess of Sutherland go by wth one coach from my bedroom at 3.30.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Not sure about commenting further in case I get into trouble. You do know that a sock mushroom is a wooden dome to keep the hole open for darning?
> Being a wartime child I learned at an early age to darn my own socks and since my mother was a seamstress and dressmaker I was taught the proper way to do all sorts of garment repairs.



A picture is worth a thousand pixels....


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2022)

I've potted on half a dozen tomatoes:

1 Roma plum tomato
1 Tumbling Tom cherry tomato
1 Supersteak
1 Marmande
2 Moneymaker salad tomatoes

Left for another time are:

2 Bloody Butcher salad tomatoes
1 Christmas Grapes cherry tomato


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A picture is worth a thousand pixels....
> View attachment 646345



Yep got one of those but could not be bothered getting it out for a photoshoot.


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2022)

This is not my picture as from my windows it was obscured by trees.
According to local FB gurus it is the largest yacht in the world with obscure ownership and secretive movements.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Yep got one of those but could not be bothered getting it out for a photoshoot.



You're too darn lazy!


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You're too darn lazy!



Correct


----------



## Roseland triker (26 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Seems like a good way of getting revenge on nettles...
> 
> I'll have a look out for that, although I've probably already tried it - most cheeses find their way into my fridge at some point.  Either Waitrose or the Saturday farmer's market will be the best bet I think, as Ely doesn't have a cheesemonger, never mind a good one...





Reynard said:


> I've potted on half a dozen tomatoes:
> 
> 1 Roma plum tomato
> 1 Tumbling Tom cherry tomato
> ...


Waitrose do yarg. 

I planted red tomatoes 😊


----------



## Roseland triker (26 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> View attachment 646346
> This is not my picture as from my windows it was obscured by trees.
> According to local FB gurus it is the largest yacht in the world with obscure ownership and secretive movements.


It's really not that big. You should see what we get in Falmouth.


----------



## pawl (26 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Not sure about commenting further in case I get into trouble. You do know that a sock mushroom is a wooden dome to keep the hole open for darning?
> Being a wartime child I learned at an early age to darn my own socks and since my mother was a seamstress and dressmaker I was taught the proper way to do all sorts of garment repairs.



My mum had one. I wonder what happened to it.Actually I’ve just found it.Wondered why I walked with a limp.


----------



## Speicher (26 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Seen 2 steam engines today . Went down to Thingley this lunchtime to watch Mayflower haul a steam special down to Bath . Whilst there I heard about another steam engine popping down around 3.20. I saw the Duchess of Sutherland go by wth one coach from my bedroom at 3.30.



How big is your bedroom? Or was it a very small coach?


----------



## tyred (26 May 2022)

I may take a perambulation over to Lidl after work to see if there's anything interesting in their cycling goodies.


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> It's really not that big. You should see what we get in Falmouth.



We do get much bigger ones but not classed as yachts.


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2022)




----------



## Roseland triker (26 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We do get much bigger ones but not classed as yachts.


Yeah. We have huge yachts here that dwarf that. We also get the tall ships . There mahoosive


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2022)

I'm off to find a


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2022)

Well Thursday working hours are done 
Green recycling bin emptied and returned to its original location


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You're too darn lazy!



Is that your Last word? 🤔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Is that your Last word? 🤔



Hose asking?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 May 2022)

About to make another cup of green tea 🍵


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2022)

It is almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (26 May 2022)

Here are pictures of Mayflower taken today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 May 2022)

I think my advert for an apartment has gone out in the newspaper; I've got several calls and I'm nervous about taking a shower...

Also, various elements of my person are pointing out that I haven't had a ride as long as today's for quite some time and they are not impressed...


----------



## Jenkins (26 May 2022)

Grey but warm and very windy in this corner of Suffolk. Up and about a bit too early this morning so there was plenty of time to get the grass cut and the edges of the lawn strimmed as well before work.


----------



## Hebe (26 May 2022)

Apparently Lidl have put bike parking back at the local store to replace the original bike parking that they ripped out in favour of parcel collection lockers. I like to think that my polite but persistent messaging might have helped


----------



## Jenkins (26 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> View attachment 646357


Could you send them down here to patrol Felixstowe seafront to stop the barstwards taking up all the parking spots.


----------



## rockyroller (26 May 2022)

my computer is slow. now we match


----------



## rockyroller (26 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here are pictures of Mayflower taken today.


wow, look at the size of those wheels!


----------



## rockyroller (26 May 2022)

no calzones for the Sales Reps. today. that means no left overs for me ... :-(


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2022)

Cold cooked chicken, stuffing, leftover roasties and steamed green beans & broccoli.

Went down very nicely.

Mesdames Poppy & Lexi also had some chicken.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 May 2022)

☔


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2022)

Just had a gentle rain shower


----------



## Reynard (26 May 2022)

It's raining in Pymoor, because it's murky on the horizon. It is dry here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 May 2022)

Showers here, looks worse to the west. Heidi dog got soaked earlier, and dried when she came in. She was wrapped up in a towel, like in a spa.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wow, look at the size of those wheels!


A little over 6 foot in diameter.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

I've just made me a  after watching "Eat Well for Less" on the i-player.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 May 2022)

I forgot to put my black bin out last night (Wednesday).


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

Feeling rather *bleurgh* so heading off for a nice hot bath and thence to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Feeling rather *bleurgh* so heading off for a nice hot bath and thence to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



Goodnight as well


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2022)

Good morning.

Time for toast...


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Time for toast...



Morning
Clear blue skies here
Looks like a gentle breeze
I could be out on a bike.... If only


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

It's not raining and the sky is blue 

Must be a malfunction of the weather system.


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2022)

Morning.
It is bright and sunny here .


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2022)

It is truly amazing how life-like the members of Abba look .

Even after all these years !


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2022)

Well that was easy 
First cuppa en route to me


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2022)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## Roseland triker (27 May 2022)

NE wind here so it will be dry..I've just read read the village jubilee events scheduled.
Think I will avoid it as the street is closed off and I can see the fireworks from my garden. 
The sailing races I will watch from the cliff path.


The dog has had breakfast and gone back up to bed.,..🙄


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

Morning four mile circumnavigation of the random collection of traffic Cone and "please use other footpath" signs completed in sunshine. Still cold for the time of year though.


----------



## oldwheels (27 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Could you send them down here to patrol Felixstowe seafront to stop the barstwards taking up all the parking spots.



They are needed up here because the wildlife wardens are threatening police action against idiot touroid harassing otters and chasing an injured one along the shoreline to get pictures.


----------



## Roseland triker (27 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> They are needed up here because the wildlife wardens are threatening police action against idiot touroid harassing otters and chasing an injured one along the shoreline to get pictures.


Touroids are called emmets here as they sprawl like ants.
I did se some last year run across a cow field dressed in hi-fi's coats. The cows surrounded them and tried to shove one of them over the cliff but the barbed wire kept the person in the field.
They are stupid .
It was really funny despite the obvious results for the touroids 😁🤣


----------



## oldwheels (27 May 2022)

Dry but still a bit windy and very cold. The temp inside the house was 17C when I got up.
Talking of otters. They are not as shy as made out as one lived under the marina pontoons and probably the same one which used to amble up the shore and peer into our workshop at sea level before heading off up the path into the wooded area. 
Another one lived in the cockpit of a local yacht and left a terrible mess much to the ire of the owner. When it came ashore it came up the ferry steps beside the main pier and when no traffic headed across the road and up into the woods.


----------



## Roseland triker (27 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Dry but still a bit windy and very cold. The temp inside the house was 17C when I got up.
> Talking of otters. They are not as shy as made out as one lived under the marina pontoons and probably the same one which used to amble up the shore and peer into our workshop at sea level before heading off up the path into the wooded area.
> Another one lived in the cockpit of a local yacht and left a terrible mess much to the ire of the owner. When it came ashore it came up the ferry steps beside the main pier and when no traffic headed across the road and up into the woods.


The otters that have become established here have found the coarse fishing lakes and there not being very well received 😃


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

The sky has clouded over again and it looks like rain might come soon.

Obviously God had the service engineers in to fix the sprinkler system.


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2022)

Second cuppa went down well as the first


----------



## Roseland triker (27 May 2022)

Stitches out in a few days??


----------



## Jenkins (27 May 2022)

Morning all. A bright and breezy start to the day in this corner of Suffolk. No work today as I'm off to Norwich this evening to see Yard Act at the Arts Centre which will give me plenty of time to do a tour of the local Lidl stores as they have their packs of coffee on offer again. Talking of which, it's cuppa time.


----------



## Roseland triker (27 May 2022)

https://www.cornwalllive.com/news/cornwall-news/frisky-couple-sex-falmouth-cliff-7132129

Really? That's surely an offence?🤣🤣🤣🤣😳


----------



## Roseland triker (27 May 2022)

On that note I think I'll go out and find something to do.......


----------



## mybike (27 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> We are leaving at 8 tomorrow. 😢



I've left & come back.


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

I think I have concluded a deal to buy an F frame Moulton


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2022)

Dog's been walked. Stuffed Portobello mushrooms in the oven, almost veggie apart from the chopped bacon mixed in with the cheese..


----------



## rockyroller (27 May 2022)

yesterday afternoon was a good day to ride a bike


----------



## Threevok (27 May 2022)

Covered in dust, crap and spiders from above the false ceiling, after running two nework cables from the server room, down in the production room, for the new fangled machine.

Wrong day to wear a black t-shirt. I look like a 1970's Head & Shoulders advert


----------



## cookiemonster (27 May 2022)

Mr Cookiemonster and myself are waiting for the ferry to Lamma Island. Going to see friends. 

We’re both wearing the same colour T-shirt. How embarrassing.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 May 2022)

My neighbour is painting his driveway.

He has time on his hands.


----------



## Speicher (27 May 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> My neighbour is painting his driveway.
> 
> He has time on his hands.



That's must be no 50.


----------



## cookiemonster (27 May 2022)

On the ferry. We have the outdoor seats so, wind in our hair and mosquitos in our teeth. 😂


----------



## Illaveago (27 May 2022)

Just come back from a scrap yard . I took some scrap along which was getting n the way . £45, the car battery didn't make as much as they used to.  It will help pay for my new project .


----------



## Bonefish Blues (27 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> That's must be no 50.



Yes, no 50's prone to that sort of thing, but in fact it's no 4 - I mean, make of that what you will. Crazy times.


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> Stitches out in a few days??



Hopefully Monday and then I can finally wash myself


----------



## Roseland triker (27 May 2022)

Hot as phookin surface of the sun here. 🙄🥺
Indoors for lunch so I don't burn. Brutal. Clif path is like concrete but had a decent wander. I feel office based duties this afternoon maybe

Salmon toasties for lunch


----------



## fossyant (27 May 2022)

MIL has just passed away. Huge relief as the last week has been a nightmare.


----------



## Roseland triker (27 May 2022)

Now rest. Take time to sleep.


----------



## rockyroller (27 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> MIL has just passed away. Huge relief as the last week has been a nightmare.



*hugs*


----------



## rockyroller (27 May 2022)

why must pastry be so delicious?


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Feel bloody godawful today. Sore throat that feels like I'm swallowing glass, itchy eyes, runny nose, sneezing and coughing. Took a LFT, but that's negative at least. Not that I actually plan on going anywhere till after the weekend anyway...

I *have* spent the morning writing though. The chapter I've been working on is all but completed, just doing some fine tuning to the last few paragraphs. Then I can move the action back to the present day again and have some fun with historic racing cars.

Mower parts still haven't turned up. Steering arm should arrive next week, but the part for the cutting deck is no longer available. So I need to try and source a piece of rubber about 3mm thick, 18 inches long and 4 inches wide from somewhere that I can then mount in the original bracket.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> MIL has just passed away. Huge relief as the last week has been a nightmare.



Yep, I bet it's a relief. On all fronts. Hugs and purrs winging their way in your direction xxx

And @Roseland triker 's advice on that front is sound.


----------



## DCLane (27 May 2022)

@fossyant - my condolences to you and your family. Look after yourself.


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> MIL has just passed away. Huge relief as the last week has been a nightmare.



Sorry for your loss, although I understand that these things can be relief when someone is suffering.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal bread, one with chicken liver pate, one with that very fine Davidstow cheddar. Umm, although I did leave a corner free for a dollop of my blackcurrant and raspberry jam.  Plus an orange, some strawberries, two paracetamol and two


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

Won an auction on the 'bay in absentia. No one else bid, so £4.90 including postage gets me a working Citizen 21 jewel automatic watch with stainless steel case & bracelet and a very funky bronze & gold dial.


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

I was able to save quite a bit on my car insurance with a bit of legwork. 

"Dear Sir, we reward your loyal custom by putting the price up and ripping you off..."


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2022)

tyred said:


> It's not raining and the sky is blue
> 
> Must be a malfunction of the weather system.



Shhh, someone will notice...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2022)

I am now going to be really disciplined; switch off CC and have a shower...


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

My Internet connection is moving slower than a Citroën 2CV with a dirty carburettor and sticky brakes pulling a caravan up 1 in 4 gradient.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

tyred said:


> My Internet connection is moving slower than a Citroën 2CV with a dirty carburettor and sticky brakes pulling a caravan up 1 in 4 gradient.



Given that mum owned a Dyane 6 when I was growing up, I get what you mean.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

I'm off to find a


----------



## oldwheels (27 May 2022)

Horrors! 
I was clearing out a bit at the top of my garden which is a bit of a tip to put it mildly. Lifted a bit of polythene sheet and there was a New Zealand Flatworm.
My top garden has had no earthworms for a few years and they are only now beginning to get established again and I thought I had got all the NZ ones. 
I am pretty sure I got them when I brought some plants back from Shetland where they seem to be common.
In case you do not know they eat garden earthworms and are difficult to get rid of.
I laid concrete slabs and checked regularly under them as that is somewhere they tend to be found. Not seen any for a couple of years until this appearance.
The rubbish was from an experimental scallop farm we had for a while so not brought in from there anyway.


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Given that mum owned a Dyane 6 when I was growing up, I get what you mean.



I would still love to own one though. 

I like cars with character and interesting design features

Whoever designed my Fabia must have had an imagination by-pass.


----------



## rockyroller (27 May 2022)

out at 2 today due to the holiday weekend!


----------



## Speicher (27 May 2022)

tyred said:


> My Internet connection is moving slower than a Citroën 2CV with a dirty carburettor and sticky brakes pulling a caravan up 1 in 4 gradient.



Your centrifuge needs cleaning.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I would still love to own one though.
> 
> I like cars with character and interesting design features
> 
> Whoever designed my Fabia must have had an imagination by-pass.



They race them, and all... 

I covered several 2CV 24 hour races at Snetterton in the mid 2000's.


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2022)

tyred said:


> My Internet connection is moving slower than a Citroën 2CV with a dirty carburettor and sticky brakes pulling a caravan up 1 in 4 gradient.



I have serviced a fair few of the French snail type cars


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

Anyways, almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> They race them, and all...
> 
> I covered several *2CV 24 hour races* at Snetterton in the mid 2000's.



That would have been exciting; the winner must have managed nearly a dozen laps.


----------



## pawl (27 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> They race them, and all...
> 
> I covered several 2CV 24 hour races at Snetterton in the mid 2000's.



I followed one in France.Going up hill it’s speed must have been recorded in days rather MPH



Followed it down hill Going like you know what off shovel .The interesting bit came a the bend at the bottom of the hill the I expected the door to fly open and a leg come out and broad side round the bend like speed way rider I have never seen a car lean that far and stay on four wheels


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That would have been exciting; the winner must have managed nearly a dozen laps.



I think they were doing a couple of minutes a lap around Snetterton - which then, was just shy of 2 miles in length. So they weren't exactly hanging about.

Never ceased to amaze me watching the mechanics change and engine / gearbox in about 20 mins.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

pawl said:


> I followed one in France.Going up hill it’s speed must have been recorded in days rather MPH
> 
> 
> 
> Followed it down hill Going like you know what off shovel .The interesting bit came a the bend at the bottom of the hill the I expected the door to fly open and a leg come out and broad side round the bend like speed way rider I have never seen a car lean that far and stay on four wheels



The suspension on those has a ridiculous amount of travel. The design brief was for a car that could get a farmer and a basket of eggs across a ploughed field without breaking a single egg...


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

Spanish omelette and a tomato salad this evening. Feeling meh, so something light was called for.

The cats had cooked chicken.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I think they were doing a couple of minutes a lap around Snetterton - which then, was just shy of 2 miles in length. So they weren't exactly hanging about.
> 
> *Never ceased to amaze me watching the mechanics change and engine / gearbox in about 20 mins.*



A friend used to own about 2 1/2 2CVs of which one worked at any given time; he'd just collect all the bits that worked into one car.


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A friend used to own about 2 1/2 2CVs of which one worked at any given time; he'd just collect all the bits that worked into one car.



They are actually rather simple from a mechanical perspective, so very easy to work on. Much of the car just bolts together.


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

Nice 32 miles in the evening sun. Still pretty cold though. 

Now I'm going to relax with a Galway Hooker. 






*A Galway Hooker is actually a traditional type of sailing boat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Nice 32 miles in the evening sun. Still pretty cold though.
> 
> Now I'm going to relax with a Galway Hooker.
> 
> ...



And your kettle looks like a penguin teapotting!


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> MIL has just passed away. Huge relief as the last week has been a nightmare.


Both sorry and glad, for your MIL, reading that.
Hope you can get some rest now.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Feel bloody godawful today. Sore throat that feels like I'm swallowing glass, itchy eyes, runny nose, sneezing and coughing. Took a LFT, but that's negative at least. Not that I actually plan on going anywhere till after the weekend anyway...
> 
> ...


You're not supposed to mix imperial and metric units of measurements up.
Have you thought of cutting a mountain bike inner tube(on the inside) and using that?


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're not supposed to mix imperial and metric units of measurements up.



Certainly not when baking or preserving. Or doing any kind of engineering calculations. Unit consistency and all that LOL... I still have my conversion tables somewhere.  I find that once I get below half an inch, I prefer to work in mm. 



classic33 said:


> Have you thought of cutting a mountain bike inner tube(on the inside) and using that?



I'd need a fair few inner tubes to glue and layer. Which I don't have.  The rubber flap stops stuff being blown out the back of the deck at a fair rate of knots., and I don't think inner tubes would have enough heft to stay intact.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Certainly not when baking or preserving. Or doing any kind of engineering calculations. Unit consistency and all that LOL... I still have my conversion tables somewhere.  I find that once I get below half an inch, I prefer to work in mm.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd need a fair few inner tubes to glue and layer. Which I don't have.  The rubber flap stops stuff being blown out the back of the deck at a fair rate of knots., and I don't think inner tubes would have enough heft to stay intact.


I've seen inner tubes used for seals on gearbox of agricultural mowers, simply cutting the valve off and laying them flat.
Wouldn't have suggested it if I'd not tried it myself. There will be bolts to hold things in place I take it?


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've seen inner tubes used for seals on gearbox of agricultural mowers, simply cutting the valve off and laying them flat.
> Wouldn't have suggested it if I'd not tried it myself. There will be bolts to hold things in place I take it?



The rubber flap sits in a u-shaped channel on a bracket that bolts onto the chassis of the cutting deck.

But I'm not looking for a seal. This is more like an industrial-strength mudflap to stop stuff pinging out at high velocity through the rear aperture of the deck. Without it, stand behind the mower and you *WILL* end up with bruises if it catches a stone or a bit of wood. Inner tubes will just get ripped to shreds.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> The rubber flap sits in a u-shaped channel on a bracket that bolts onto the chassis of the cutting deck.
> 
> But I'm not looking for a seal. This is more like an industrial-strength mudflap to stop stuff pinging out at high velocity through the rear aperture of the deck. Without it, stand behind the mower and you *WILL* end up with bruises if it catches a stone or a bit of wood. Inner tubes will just get ripped to shreds.


What about a piece of material as used for that job on agricultural mowers?


----------



## Reynard (27 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> What about a piece of material as used for that job on agricultural mowers?



I've already asked the parts place to see if they don't have any suitable offcuts lying around. They service New Holland agricultural machinery as well as other mowers and equipment.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've already asked the parts place to see if they don't have any suitable offcuts lying around. They service New Holland agricultural machinery as well as other mowers and equipment.


Blue or yellow wouldn't do?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Won an auction on the 'bay in absentia. No one else bid, so £4.90 including postage gets me a working Citizen 21 jewel automatic watch with stainless steel case & bracelet and a very funky bronze & gold dial.



eco-drive?


----------



## tyred (28 May 2022)

I think it is time to go to bed, or should I go walking after midnight!


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I think it is time to go to bed, or should I go walking after midnight!


Go for the walk!
Then to bed, when you get back.


----------



## tyred (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Go for the walk!
> Then to bed, when you get back.



I'm going to walk to the bedroom.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2022)

tyred said:


> I think it is time to go to bed, or should I go walking after midnight!




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsRNCvHXHHU


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

I have just rinsed out and refilled the cats' water dispenser.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Blue or yellow wouldn't do?



As long as it does the job, I don't care if it's pink with green spots LOL


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> As long as it does the job, I don't care if it's pink with green spots LOL


I'll check and let you know.

I know I've no pink with spots, green or otherwise though.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> eco-drive?



No LOL... This one dates from 1977, so self-winding.

I do fancy an eco-drive though, but I'm after a particular model. I don't mind sitting tight and being patient. There are a couple for sale on the 'bay, but are too spendy. I got sniped on one last week. Hey ho...


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'll check and let you know.
> 
> I know I've no pink with spots, green or otherwise though.



That's kind of you xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (28 May 2022)

Good morning!


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2022)

My body clock has woken me up as it's the weekend and it's time for a ride....
Looks ideal weather blue skies minimal breeze ...
Going to try and get some more sleep 😴


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2022)

View: https://www.facebook.com/reel/723889945618824?fs=e&s=cl


Good morning cat lovers


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> MIL has just passed away. Huge relief as the last week has been a nightmare.





classic33 said:


> Both sorry and glad, for your MIL, reading that.
> Hope you can get some rest now.



I think @classic33 says it well. Thinking of you @fossyant.


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2022)

Glorious day outside
Watching the bees buzzing around the flowers in the front border .


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2022)

Sorry to hear about your loss @fossyant


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

Time to get the Xtracycle out and do some errands...


----------



## tyred (28 May 2022)

I had a nice walk, now sitting in my favourite café waiting for my traditional Saturday fry up

Life is good


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2022)

Three years ago, today, I was setting off to Penzance to start my LEJOG 😊


----------



## tyred (28 May 2022)

There's a woman here who isn't looking at her phone. 

She seems to be reading some sort strange printed paper device. I understand that they're called newspapers. I wonder they ever catch on.


----------



## Illaveago (28 May 2022)

Morning .
Sunny with cloud here .
We will be going off to see Top Gnu soon . I think it is about a Wildebeest that has ambitions of becoming a fighter pilot .


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time to get the Xtracycle out and do some errands...



I return.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I return.


You never got the Xtracycle out, did you!


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2022)

tyred said:


> There's a woman here who isn't looking at her phone.
> 
> She seems to be reading some sort strange printed paper device. I understand that they're called newspapers. I wonder they ever catch on.



Fibber!


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You never got the Xtracycle out, did you!



Evidence here, with picture.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Evidence here, with picture.


There's very little on the bike, given what you say you've done.


----------



## oldwheels (28 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> The rubber flap sits in a u-shaped channel on a bracket that bolts onto the chassis of the cutting deck.
> 
> But I'm not looking for a seal. This is more like an industrial-strength mudflap to stop stuff pinging out at high velocity through the rear aperture of the deck. Without it, stand behind the mower and you *WILL* end up with bruises if it catches a stone or a bit of wood. Inner tubes will just get ripped to shreds.



What about a bit of leather? It does come pretty thick sometimes and bits could be glued together. We rented a bit of our workshop to a leatherworker so I am fairly familiar with the stuff. I may even have some bits lying around.
I also have I think a bit of conveyer belt from a quarry which is pretty tough.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2022)

I just absent-mindedly got on an overland train instead of an underground one. This resulted in an interesting, and highly circuitous, return journey from Chiswick.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's very little on the bike, given what you say you've done.



Xtracycles have remarkably Tardis-like qualities; there's several bottles of fruit juice in there, two parcels, a bag of crisps, a lock, and for some reason, a tandem gear cable.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Xtracycles have remarkably Tardis-like qualities; there's several bottles of fruit juice in there, two parcels, a bag of crisps, a lock, and for some reason, a tandem gear cable.


A gear cable, tandem or otherwise, can't take that much room up.

When did you get the tandem?


----------



## oldwheels (28 May 2022)

Nice sunny morning tho' a cold northerly breeze so out early for a trike spin before the traffic hots up. Nearly everything was heading into town probably for work. Locals give me a wave every time.
Managed to get my clothing layers right but my fingers were beginning to get a bit chilly. Good to get out for a change .
No tents on the campsite which seems to be pretty common as they are all in camper vans or motorhomes these days.
This may change when the summer appears.
Library day I think so need to go and get changed into more conventional clothing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> A gear cable, tandem or otherwise, can't take that much room up.
> 
> When did you get the tandem?



I know that, I just mentioned it for completeness.

Fer goodness sakes, you try and include interesting details and what happens?

Humpf.

I have to use a tandem cable for the Xtracycle rear mech because normal gear cables are about 5 cm too short. Why I'm schlepping the thing about in the Xtracycle itself I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I know that, I just mentioned it for completeness.
> 
> Fer goodness sakes, you try and include interesting details and what happens?
> 
> ...


It's not being carried just in case the current one decides to go seperate ways?

What flavour were the crisps, and how big a bag?


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's not being carried just in case the current one decides to go seperate ways?
> 
> What flavour were the crisps, and how big a bag?



Possibly, or possibly because we all know that if I don't have it on the bike, it'll go missing as soon as I need it.

The only true flavour; Salt and Vinegar. 

'dis big:


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Possibly, or possibly because we all know that if I don't have it on the bike, it'll go missing as soon as I need it.
> 
> The only true flavour; Salt and Vinegar.
> 
> ...


Then you go and buy a replacement, whereupon the one you bought it to replace suddenly reappears.

Not that big, and still unopened, then.


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2022)

First and second cuppas went down well.


----------



## rockyroller (28 May 2022)

400 mile round trip, road trip, today. a bit of rain here & there so the driving will be slower than usual. 95 yr old Dad is in hospital w/ a lung drain for pneumonia. 92 yr old Mom needs some help around the house. elder 2 siblings have been present & instrumental. 1 is a mile away, the other a short drive. 3rd sibling is in Hawaii w/ his girlfriend, so not much help. bringing some equipment for Brother's roof gutters. hoping to clean a few lengths of it for him. should be home in 12-14 hrs. then work tomorrow. at least we have Monday off & Wifey says we're going to the Beach w/ Daughter


----------



## rockyroller (28 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Good morning!
> 
> View attachment 646577



thank you for setting our chairs & umbrellas! Mimosas or Bloody Marys?


----------



## rockyroller (28 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View: https://www.facebook.com/reel/723889945618824?fs=e&s=cl
> 
> 
> Good morning cat lovers




um, no


----------



## oldwheels (28 May 2022)

pawl said:


> I followed one in France.Going up hill it’s speed must have been recorded in days rather MPH
> 
> 
> 
> Followed it down hill Going like you know what off shovel .The interesting bit came a the bend at the bottom of the hill the I expected the door to fly open and a leg come out and broad side round the bend like speed way rider I have never seen a car lean that far and stay on four wheels



A Sempe cartoon


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 May 2022)

A little the worse for wear this morning following a trip to the physio yesterday afternoon followed by a visit to our local brewery tap room. I’ve self medicated with scrambled eggs on toast followed my Pain au Chocolat and an almond croissant 🥐 
A lazy day ahead.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> No LOL... This one dates from 1977, so self-winding.
> 
> I do fancy an eco-drive though, but I'm after a particular model. I don't mind sitting tight and being patient. There are a couple for sale on the 'bay, but are too spendy. I got sniped on one last week. Hey ho...



Look at this site in The States.
https://shopgoodwill.com/categories...&pn=&wc=false&mci=false&hmt=false&layout=grid


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2022)

My left ear is burning well ....


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

Grey, still and reasonably warm here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, but feel bloody godawful. Currently tanked up on paracetamol and chamomile tea with honey and lemon. Have puttered about in the kitchen. This included peeling and chopping up a tired-looking pineapple. It actually looked worse - under the skin, the fruit was absolutely fine.

A relatively quiet afternoon is planned. Need to read through the completed chapter and check for any remaining boo boos.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> What about a bit of leather? It does come pretty thick sometimes and bits could be glued together. We rented a bit of our workshop to a leatherworker so I am fairly familiar with the stuff. I may even have some bits lying around.
> I also have I think a bit of conveyer belt from a quarry which is pretty tough.



I did think of leather. I still have several rolls of assorted stiffness and thickness left over from dad's upholstery and luggage-making business, so it's not as if I'm lacking.

Downside of using leather is that it will get very wet from all the stuff blowing out of the back of the deck. Which means it will go mouldy and rot.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Look at this site in The States.
> https://shopgoodwill.com/categories/listing?st=&sg=&c=341&s=&lp=0&hp=999999&sbn=&spo=false&snpo=false&socs=false&sd=false&sca=false&caed=5/28/2022&cadb=7&scs=false&sis=false&col=1&p=1&ps=40&desc=false&ss=0&UseBuyerPrefs=true&sus=false&cln=2&catIds=6,89,341&pn=&wc=false&mci=false&hmt=false&layout=grid



They don't ship to the UK sadly. Only US, Canada or Puerto Rico.

Thanks for looking, though xxx


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 May 2022)

Agreeable quick pint in the middle of Chester, planned ride looks scuppered!


----------



## mybike (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're not supposed to mix imperial and metric units of measurements up.



It's what engineers do.


----------



## mybike (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Go for the walk!
> Then to bed, when you get back.



Absolutely, we have a path down an old branch line that is ideal, only half is lit.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

Two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with the last of the chicken liver pate, one with some of that fine Cornish vintage cheddar, plus an orange, some pineapple and two


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

Listening to F1 qualifying from Monaco.


----------



## fossyant (28 May 2022)

MIL's room has been cleared at the nursing home - eight of us, and we filled my son's work's VW caddy ! 

Went round to the house to try and tame the jungle - two strimmers in use and my Mrs blew up the mower !

Big job next, sort the house for sale.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

fossyant said:


> my Mrs blew up the mower !



That's impressive!


----------



## postman (28 May 2022)

My word this pointing the paving slabs on the driveway is taking longer than I thought.Mind you I had to lift five this morning and relay them,I am not as fit as I thought.Anyway I kept on going till I ran out of muck.Not doing bad for an hammer chewer.Won't win any prizes.So now it's going to be Monday before it's finished.Then I start painting front little bedroom and shower room and toilet.Mrs P has been out and ordered carpet and vinyl flooring.So I need to get cracking.Plus a skip will be coming it will save us from trips to the tip.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

Oooopsss...

Don't you just love a bit of Monaco carnage...


----------



## oldwheels (28 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> I did think of leather. I still have several rolls of assorted stiffness and thickness left over from dad's upholstery and luggage-making business, so it's not as if I'm lacking.
> 
> Downside of using leather is that it will get very wet from all the stuff blowing out of the back of the deck. Which means it will go mouldy and rot.



Soak it in neatsfoot oil which should waterproof it. There may be other things but that is what I used. 
I should have added that I had a sideline business tanning sheepskins when they were fashionable.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Soak it in neatsfoot oil which should waterproof it. There may be other things but that is what I used.
> I should have added that I had a sideline business tanning sheepskins when they were fashionable.



That's always a possibility, I guess, if nothing else suitable turns up. 

Something synthetic is preferable though, simply because it's a) lower maintenance and b) far less likely to end up being chewed by rodents.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

mybike said:


> Absolutely, we have a path down an old branch line that is ideal, only half is lit.


I'd be on the unlit part.

Complete with "headlight" and a steam locomotive whistle on recording. Or maybe just a recording of a steam locomotive. 
Ready to play back as people get closer.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'd be on the unlit part.
> 
> Complete with "headlight" and a steam locomotive whistle on recording. Or maybe just a recording of a steam locomotive.
> Ready to play back as people get closer.



Evil... But I love it!


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

Yesterdays apartment looks promising; I'll swing by tomorrow and ask if it's still available.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

In other news, I washed the bed sheets this morning.

I know people like to be kept informed.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2022)

I've put some fence stain at the top of the slats where the colour has gone due to some help from bird claws scratching at is they waddle along it.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news, I washed the bed sheets this morning.
> 
> I know people like to be kept informed.


Are they dry yet?


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Evil... But I love it!


Done similar with small two-way radios and recordings of a horse getting closer, pistol shot, and then the horse galloping away into the distance. In the early hours.

Middle of a woods, no lighting, and a tale of local legend having been told the night before.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Done similar with small two-way radios and recordings of a horse getting closer, pistol shot, and then the horse galloping away into the distance. In the early hours.
> 
> Middle of a woods, no lighting, and a tale of local legend having been told the night before.



when the moon was a ghostly galleon, 
tossed upon cloudy seas,
a highwayman came riding, riding
a highwayman came riding up to the old inn door...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Are they dry yet?



I will be going outside to ascertain this in a few minutes, in fact.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

I've just had a  along with a slice of buttered toast and two paracetamol.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I will be going outside to ascertain this in a few minutes, in fact.



@classic33 It is.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2022)

My laundry is still in the tumble dryer and, unlike Andy's, will still be damp. Warm though.


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2022)

Been a good day so far


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## pawl (28 May 2022)

Just watched a cracking game of rugby La Rochelle v Leinster Won’t give the result just in case people have recorded the game later.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> when the moon was a ghostly galleon,
> tossed upon cloudy seas,
> a highwayman came riding, riding
> a highwayman came riding up to the old inn door...


More
_"At Night In Rifling Search Again, 
He Fiercely Sallied From His Den, 
And Like Some Savage Beast Unbound 
Took What He Could The Country Round. 
Till With Rich Booty Loaded Well, 
He Bore The Plunder To His Cell;
And There Amidst The Rocky Maze,
He Spent The Remnant Of His Days."_


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> @classic33 It is.


Thanks, it's important you keep folk fully updated.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Fibber!


He's not, newspaper's really do exist.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> He's not, newspaper's really do exist.



I picked up a paper this morning once I'd remembered there was no internet or phone signal in the underground. It was surprisingly difficult getting the pages to turn one at a time. In pre-covid days, I'd have licked my fingers to get a better grip of the pages.


----------



## oldwheels (28 May 2022)

Earlier mention of 2CV and I found this


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

Just tea and toast for me this evening as I feel a bit fragile. The girls shared one of those little cans of Gourmet.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

And I got sniped in an auction for an Onyx model of one of Derek Warwick's Touring Cars. 

They do pop up on a regular basis, but the majority of sellers have a very inflated opinion of what they're actually worth. This was one of the rare auctions with a realistic start price.


----------



## Ripple (28 May 2022)

It's good to know that many warehouses in Kent now offer "reasonable" wages for a job as forklift driver. Reasonable = minimum.  And common benefits are "free parking and paid overtime". 

As if any random person can just come in and drive a forklift. 

I do get emails from various recruitment agencies offering forklift jobs but my current job (which isn't forklift driving) got more advantages than disadvantages. But it's good to know what's going on in the job market.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

Ummmmm, there's a Crossle 60F (1985) up for sale on the 'bay for £2000...


----------



## Mo1959 (28 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ummmmm, there's a Crossle 60F (1985) up for sale on the 'bay for £2000...



That doesn’t look very handy for nipping to the supermarket!


----------



## PeteXXX (28 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ummmmm, there's a Crossle 60F (1985) up for sale on the 'bay for £2000...



That'll get you to your Yellow Stickering in style!!


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

The butler will have to follow behind in the Voisin with the shopping.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 May 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Agreeable quick pint in the middle of Chester, planned ride looks scuppered!



Sometimes the odd crafty pint is so nice, i even took a piccy! Anyway, on with the footy .... its tense!


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

mybike said:


> It's what engineers do.


Would a 3/8" BSF bolt fit into a 10mm hole properly though?


----------



## dave r (28 May 2022)

Ripple said:


> It's good to know that many warehouses in Kent now offer "reasonable" wages for a job as forklift driver. Reasonable = minimum.  And common benefits are "free parking and paid overtime".
> 
> As if any random person can just come in and drive a forklift.
> 
> I do get emails from various recruitment agencies offering forklift jobs but my current job (which isn't forklift driving) got more advantages than disadvantages. But it's good to know what's going on in the job market.



I still get the occasional text from employment agencies offering me forklift work and I retired in 2015.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> And I got sniped in an auction for an Onyx model of one of Derek Warwick's Touring Cars.
> 
> They do pop up on a regular basis, but the majority of sellers have a very inflated opinion of what they're actually worth. This was one of the rare auctions with a realistic start price.


This one any good?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40365027...55-0&campid=5338722076&customid=&toolid=10050


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> This one any good?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40365027...55-0&campid=5338722076&customid=&toolid=10050



That was the one I got sniped on.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> That was the one I got sniped on.


A bit more being asked for...
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/125308121091?hash=item1d2cf23003:g:uMcAAOSwWPliflgr


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> A bit more being asked for...
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/125308121091?hash=item1d2cf23003:g:uMcAAOSwWPliflgr



That's been there for a while, because the seller is asking nearly double what it's worth.

Admittedly it's near mint, but somewhere between £20 and £25 is where it should be at.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's been there for a while, because the seller is asking nearly double what it's worth.
> 
> Admittedly it's near mint, but somewhere between £20 and £25 is where it should be at.


Make an offer, within your price limit explaining your offer. "You're asking too much, more than it's worth!".


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Make an offer, within your price limit explaining your offer. "You're asking too much, more than it's worth!".



I may do at some point. Although my track record for offers isn't good, because maybe I'm too realistic.


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

There's also another, much rarer model for sale (the 1997 Bathurst one) but it's broken.


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> There's also another, much rarer model for sale (the 1997 Bathurst one) but it's broken.


Could you repair it?


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Could you repair it?



Rear spoiler is missing, aerial is missing, the windows are all crazed and the paint is chipped. It's beyond repair, I think...


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Rear spoiler is missing, aerial is missing, the windows are all crazed and the paint is chipped. It's beyond repair, I think...


As bad as the full size one, after a spin off the track, or a bump on the track?


----------



## Reynard (28 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> As bad as the full size one, after a spin off the track, or a bump on the track?



Somewhere along the lines of Charlie Cox at Thruxton in 1995...


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Somewhere along the lines of Charlie Cox at Thruxton in 1995...


It's that bad!
How much they asking?


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's that bad!
> How much they asking?



£27.90-something plus P&P


----------



## Jenkins (29 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ummmmm, there's a Crossle 60F (1985) up for sale on the 'bay for £2000...


I don't think that will get past scrutineering.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I don't think that will get past scrutineering.



Not without several more rolls of gaffer tape and a good elastic band...


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

Anyways, off to bed go I - via a hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2022)

I'm up 😔


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 May 2022)

Good morning. Work today, which is a bit of a bummer. 

Fortunately it's an enjoyable job; manning the shop during a book fair...


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2022)

Morning
Clear blue skies here
I actually watched F1 qualifying yesterday it's changed a lot since the last time I watched it.
Looks ideal cycling weather outside


----------



## slowmotion (29 May 2022)

I went inside to get some orange juice and a seagull stole my bacon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I went inside to get some orange juice and a seagull stole my bacon.


So, little bits of pigs can now fly!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2022)

Oh, and good morning all.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I went inside to get some orange juice and a seagull stole my bacon.



Danishhhhhhh bacon? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (29 May 2022)

I must be a Hobbit. I'm having my 2nd breakfast


----------



## slowmotion (29 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Danishhhhhhh bacon? 🤔



I'm not sure of the pig's nationality. I'm just grateful that the miscreant left my scrambled egg.


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## Jenkins (29 May 2022)

Morning all. Bit of a chilly morning for the end of May here in Suffolk.

Got a busy day at work ahead on what will be my last ever late shift and I'm going to need all the technology I possess to cope. There's the BTCC on ITV (work PC), F1 on Radio 5Live (works laptop), British GTs on Youtube (Chromebook) and the Indy 500 on Sky Sports (phone). Who says men can't multi-task


----------



## Jenkins (29 May 2022)

Decision time - breakfast or a shower first?


----------



## oldwheels (29 May 2022)

Out early again on a nice sunny morning with a brisk northerly wind. Virtually no traffic.
Tried a slight variation on my usual route which I remembered had a short but nasty steep hill. Bad on a bike but worse on trike so I will give that a miss in future I think.
One Sportif rider passed about an hour after the official start. Cannot possibly be doing the official route so must have gone round a shorter way but still impressive as it is about 23 miles with a nasty long steep hill plus another shorter but still steep one. I passed him later and he was obviously going round a second time as he was past the finish and still going.


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Decision time - breakfast or a shower first?



I'd have a coffee while you decide, if I were you.


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2022)

Washing up awaits


----------



## oldwheels (29 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> This one any good?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40365027...55-0&campid=5338722076&customid=&toolid=10050



Talking of model cars. Sempe again


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Decision time - breakfast or a shower first?


If you're not a messy eater, shower then breakfast. If you are, breakfast then shower.


----------



## Jenkins (29 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd have a coffee while you decide, if I were you.



I'd just finished the first coffee of the day which meant that it was time to actually do something this morning.

If anyone is interested, I had a shower.


----------



## DCLane (29 May 2022)

I've washed out the sand, road dirt, sweat and dead bugs from yesterday's 400km audax.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Out early again on a nice sunny morning with a brisk northerly wind. Virtually no traffic.
> Tried a slight variation on my usual route which I remembered had a short but nasty steep hill. Bad on a bike but worse on trike so I will give that a miss in future I think.
> One Sportif rider passed about an hour after the official start. Cannot possibly be doing the official route so must have gone round a shorter way but still impressive as it is about 23 miles with a nasty long steep hill plus another shorter but still steep one. I passed him later and he was obviously going round a second time as he was past the finish and still going.



Lap of Honour?...


----------



## rockyroller (29 May 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've washed out the sand, road dirt, sweat and dead bugs from yesterday's 400km audax.



from what? your ears? the bike?


----------



## rockyroller (29 May 2022)

mission completed yesterday. 12' section of Brother's roof gutter cleaned




pulled out a small tree along w/ half a shop vac of wet debris. very satisfying. would have done more but it started raining more
oops ignore the GoPro extra batteries & card reader that I dropped


----------



## DCLane (29 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> from what? your ears? the bike?



Me. The bike worked as always.


----------



## oldwheels (29 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Lap of Honour?...



The finish was not manned as they clearly did not expect anybody back for a few hours. Timing is electronic so he may have registered. It is more like a race now and I was involved in the early ones where all sorts of bikes took part and not just the lycra brigade.


----------



## oldwheels (29 May 2022)

As well as the cycling event there is an aeroplane rally at the small airstrip at Glenforsa so small planes are buzzing around. There used to be a scheduled service from here but with only one runway take off and landing could be "interesting" with side winds and the operator eventually gave up. 
A few years ago a small plane took off after dark and vanished. The pilot was eventually found dead on land having sat on a log and toppled over backwards. My wildlife pal searched that area with his dogs and found nothing at that spot so how he got there later remains a mystery. Bits of the plane were later found in the sea but the pilot had no trace of salt on his clothing and he had no parachute so it all remains a bit of a mystery.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

Sunshine and showers here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but still feel grotty and full of snot. But I'm chilling out in a onesie in front of the TV and watching the BTCC meeting from Thruxton. Will do another LFT later.

Have also been continuing to tidy up some writing.

Oh dear, and there's a Mini on its roof...


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

Chicken sandwich & Monaco GP time.


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

Ooooh...


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ooooh...


Wet start for "Safety Reasons"!!


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2022)

Afternoon .
We went and did a boot sale this morning . I bought 3 1/35 military kits and sold one of them . I'm feeling shattered now .


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wet start for "Safety Reasons"!!



Red flag, now... Looks like they need the boats in the harbour...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 May 2022)

Been for a ride with my wife. Cold wind out and a few rain storms blowing about that we dodged.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Red flag, now... Looks like they need the boats in the harbour...



It's that wet ?


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It's that wet ?



It was, at one point... Now another red flag to repair the barrier. Race to resume in 10 mins, so time to make a


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

Oooh, a racing car BBQ over at Thruxton. Roasted Ginetta, anyone?


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

Red flag at Thruxton now too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 May 2022)

Went to confirm I'll take the apartment and the Landlord has got cold feet; he's now saying "I'm still thinking about it" and "I need a bit more time", so that's not going to happen; I'll be putting another advert in the paper next week...


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

Grand Prix done and dusted, now time for the third BTCC race. Hang onto your hats, folks, Jason Plato is on pole!


----------



## Jenkins (29 May 2022)

What a cold, wet & miserable afternoon it's been added to which it's colder inside the office than outside due to the lack of extractor fans creating some weird form of pressure differential meaning the windows have to be open to stop the glass atrium panels vibrating. I won't miss this sort of weekend at all.


----------



## Illaveago (29 May 2022)

How strange ! 
I was thinking of Lester Piggot earlier thinking that he had been dead for years !


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me - and sit back and watch the F1 highlights on Ch4 +1

This evening's LFT was negative, so on the balance of probability, given that I've been pawly since Thursday, this is just a stinking cold and not Covid.


----------



## tyred (29 May 2022)

I've unexpectedly found myself at a Don Williams tribute night but he is very good


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

o/~ bye, bye miss american pie, drove my chevy to the levee but the levee was dry... o/~


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> o/~ bye, bye miss american pie, drove my chevy to the levee but the levee was dry... o/~



That's Don McLean, or Madonna if you're under 30


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's Don McLean, or Madonna if you're under 30



Well, at least there's a Don in it somewhere or other...


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2022)

Well that's another Monaco grand prix done and dusted


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2022)

Why would they play Scotland The Brave for a Swedish driver, of an American owned team?


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why would they play Scotland The Brave for a Swedish driver, of an American owned team?



Indy 500? Markus Ericsson?


----------



## Reynard (29 May 2022)

Watching a couple of auction bunfights on the 'bay. 

I normally stay in the Bargain Basement, but when expensive items start at 99p with no reserve, of course I'm going to have a look.  I got priced out several days ago, but it's funny how it becomes a feeding frenzy compared to when an item starts at a much more realistic price. And people end up paying more as a result.

As they say, a fool and their money...


----------



## biggs682 (29 May 2022)

Oh I love our bed


----------



## tyred (29 May 2022)

Now that the disco has started and I watch all the youngsters on the dance floor and think that I used to be able to do that as I nurse my knackered ankle I realise I am an old fogey


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2022)

tyred said:


> Now that the disco has started and I watch all the youngsters on the dance floor and think that I used to be able to do that as I nurse my knackered ankle I realise I am an old fogey


Not the 

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0sOPRIdY0ns


----------



## rockyroller (30 May 2022)

watching ppl eat worm salad


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2022)

Off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2022)

Morning first cuppa brewing


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2022)

Blue sky with some white fluffy clouds


----------



## Illaveago (30 May 2022)

Morning .
It is a bit grey here.
Got to empty our car of boot sale stuff . Too tired to do it yesterday .


----------



## tyred (30 May 2022)

Rain and lots of it


----------



## Mo1959 (30 May 2022)

@Reynard This sounds like a fun film tonight with some, loose racing driver connections. Might watch it myself. 


the-art-of-racing-in-the-rain-2019


----------



## oldwheels (30 May 2022)

Showers forecast but currently nice and sunny.
Nothing special to do today but try to find a slot for my bloods and B12 injection when the medical staff are not on holiday again.
Noticed last evening a guy who walks past heading home with his ancient labrador. About 50 yards behind comes a cat which he pays no attention to whatsoever but is obviously following him. Not sure where he currently lives but he used to live about quarter of a mile away tho' one of his family lives there now. The cat and dog must spend the day there and go home with him at night.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2022)

I've given up trying to decide which coffee to buy. If I buy the same brand or bean it always tastes different the next day. I think I have to ambush my taste buds with a surprise coffee. Yesterday, I ground some Italian-style Aldi coffee and really enjoyed it. Today, it's still good but not as good. By the time I finish the 1/2lb packet (227 grams), I'll no longer enjoy it. I'm a caffeine nomad!


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2022)

I had a "senior moment" this morning. 

Instead of putting the teaspoon of coffee into my coffee mug, I put it in the sugar bowl containing Demerara sugar.  I rescued as much coffee as I could, but did not want to waste the rest of the sugar. Fortunately the sugar bowl was not full.


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2022)

First and second cuppa went down well


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2022)

Supermarket delivery just been ordered a pack of 6 yoghurts that come on a strip , the strip only had 4 so 2 spares somewhere


----------



## mybike (30 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'd be on the unlit part.
> 
> Complete with "headlight" and a steam locomotive whistle on recording. Or maybe just a recording of a steam locomotive.
> Ready to play back as people get closer.



I might just be tempted. Reports of a ghostly steam train...


----------



## Threevok (30 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've given up trying to decide which coffee to buy. If I buy the same brand or bean it always tastes different the next day. I think I have to ambush my taste buds with a surprise coffee. Yesterday, I ground some Italian-style Aldi coffee and really enjoyed it. Today, it's still good but not as good. By the time I finish the 1/2lb packet (227 grams), I'll no longer enjoy it. I'm a caffeine nomad!




You need to swtich to beans and grind your own. Also keep the beans in a sealed container in the fridge

This is my fave of the moment

https://www.discountcoffee.co.uk/co...okarabia-caffe-super-bar-coffee-beans-1-x-1kg


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2022)

mybike said:


> I might just be tempted. Reports of a ghostly steam train...


Do it when there's a mist or fog in the area. The eyes will really struggle to focus on what the ears have heard. Maybe even filling in the gaps as they try to make out what they should be seeing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> You need to swtich to beans and grind your own. Also keep the beans in a sealed container in the fridge
> 
> This is my fave of the moment
> 
> https://www.discountcoffee.co.uk/co...okarabia-caffe-super-bar-coffee-beans-1-x-1kg


I do grind my own, though admittedly it's only a fake burr grinder. About 3 mugs' worth at a time. The flavour loss of whole beans out of the fridge is so minimal that the packet is empty before it's noticeable. But I'll give your beans a try. I haven't ordered anything online for over a week....!


----------



## mybike (30 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Blue sky with some white fluffy clouds



Not in abundance then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 May 2022)

mybike said:


> Not in abundance then.



Definitely a bun dance here. Rain due in the next few minutes.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2022)

Grey and cool here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but still feel grotty. I'm now coughing for England, but no need to reach for the tenas... yet. Have spent the morning doing some writing and sorting out some paperwork. Will need to pay a bill later.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> @Reynard This sounds like a fun film tonight with some, loose racing driver connections. Might watch it myself.
> 
> 
> the-art-of-racing-in-the-rain-2019



Thanks for the heads up. 

To be honest, I'm not really a film person, so I rarely sit down to watch a film.  Might have a gander at that one, though.


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2022)

mybike said:


> Not in abundance then.



Not really but there's more blue than clouds currently


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> But no need to reach for the tenas...



So that's not you doing an exercise class on the TV advert


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So that's not you doing an exercise class on the TV advert



Nope  I'm too tight to pay for exercise classes.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2022)

Had two slices of wholemeal bread and butter for luncheon, one with smoked ham, one with a rather ripe Camembert, plus an orange, some pineapple and two 

It was raining while I was eating, but now the sun's out.


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2022)

A few loud thunder claps


----------



## tyred (30 May 2022)

My cupboards appear to be pretty bare. I think it is time I visited the purveyor of groceries after work and do battle with trolley wielding maniacs.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2022)

I had better go and drop of mum's prescription at the quack. It's an outside letterbox, so I don't have to go inside.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 May 2022)

A 3.8 magnitude earthquake here this afternoon. The shaking seemed to go on for ages but was probably about 30 seconds in reality.


----------



## biggs682 (30 May 2022)

A cake gets thrown at the Mona Lisa painting and the culprit asked people to think about the earth as led away ...

I wonder if they have ever left a cake out in the rain 😂


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2022)

Prescription dropped off. Now sat here with a  and a biskit.


----------



## tyred (30 May 2022)

Shopping completed. 

Town completely grid locked as usual but doesn't affect me as I walk


----------



## oldwheels (30 May 2022)

Turned out a nice sunny day despite the forecast. Unlike yesterday which started nice but turned to rain in the afternoon.
Did nothing constructive all day but did a variation on the Polish recipe for something with potato ,onion, egg and flour.
Used chopped garlic and no onion and it tasted good but my digestive system is rebelling.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 May 2022)

Someone with an apartment just called. Location looks good, visit tomorrow; we shall see...


----------



## gavgav (30 May 2022)

We had an earthquake in Shrewsbury today. We do seem a little prone to them over here. That’s the 6th one I’ve experienced (4 whilst living in Shrewsbury and 2 living in Worcester) none beat the first one back in 1990 though, which at 5.3 on the Richter scale was a scary experience. Today was only 3.8 and so just a bit of a bang and shaking.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2022)

Chicken, rice and steamed veggies this evening.

Mesdames Poppy and Lexi had some chicken too.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2022)

gavgav said:


> We had an earthquake in Shrewsbury today. We do seem a little prone to them over here. That’s the 6th one I’ve experienced (4 whilst living in Shrewsbury and 2 living in Worcester) none beat the first one back in 1990 though, which at 5.3 on the Richter scale was a scary experience. Today was only 3.8 and so just a bit of a bang and shaking.



Other than the earthquake simulator at the Natural History Museum (well, it was the Geology Museum BITD), I've only ever experienced one here, and that was in 2007, I think, when there was a slip of the sea bed just off the Norfolk coast.

The cats seemed to know it was about to happen, because they ran into my bedroom wide-eyed and fluffed up about a minute before the house started swaying around and bouncing up and down. At first I thought "that's a bloody heavy goods train" - I live by a railway line - but then quickly realised it wasn't a train at all.

Once you've experienced it, it's a sensation you never forget...


----------



## tyred (30 May 2022)

There must be some sort of Lotus Elise club get-together going on as I saw about seven of them parked up when I was out for a walk.


----------



## Reynard (30 May 2022)

Just unpacked the Citizen watch I picked up on the 'bay for £4.90 including postage.

It's in near mint condition, hardly a scuff or scratch on it.  It seems to have barely been worn, and started chuntering away merrily as soon as I took it out of the bubble wrap.

The bronze and gold dial is *very* 1970s though...


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A 3.8 magnitude earthquake here this afternoon. The shaking seemed to go on for ages but was probably about 30 seconds in reality.


This one?
https://earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk/earthquakes/recent_events/20220530143543.html

Largest in the UK since a similar sized event in Grimsby, in June 2018.

No damage done, no-one hurt?


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2022)

gavgav said:


> We had an earthquake in Shrewsbury today. We do seem a little prone to them over here. That’s the 6th one I’ve experienced (4 whilst living in Shrewsbury and 2 living in Worcester) none beat the first one back in 1990* though, which at 5.3 on the Richter scale was a scary experience. Today was only 3.8 and so just a bit of a bang and shaking.


Would that be the one at 13:46:34.2 UTC, on the 2nd of April?


----------



## Jenkins (30 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've given up trying to decide which coffee to buy. If I buy the same brand or bean it always tastes different the next day. I think I have to ambush my taste buds with a surprise coffee. Yesterday, I ground some Italian-style Aldi coffee and really enjoyed it. Today, it's still good but not as good. By the time I finish the 1/2lb packet (227 grams), I'll no longer enjoy it. I'm a caffeine nomad!



I find I get a much more consistent flavour since switching to filtered water (Britta jug & filter) as this is a hard water area. But I'm just drinking Lidl's own Columbian (blue packs) and using a cheap cone & filter method.


----------



## Jenkins (30 May 2022)

Today has been a very good day. 

This afternoon I received an email from our HR department confirming that as of Wednesday I will be officially partially retired and working the requested 3 x 7 hour days per week - 08:00 to 15:00 on Tuesdays, Wednesdays & Thursdays  Whether they get the pay right or the pensions team get their end sorted is another matter.

Even better than that, I went to top up my Dart Charge account ahead of Sarurday's trip to Brands Hatch, only to find out that I still have £4 credit rolled over from last year which will cover both crossings..


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

Right, time to finish my tea, put the writing away and head off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (31 May 2022)

got out w/ the girls today. nice, hot, summery day


----------



## raleighnut (31 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Other than the earthquake simulator at the Natural History Museum (well, it was the Geology Museum BITD), I've only ever experienced one here, and that was in 2007, I think, when there was a slip of the sea bed just off the Norfolk coast.
> 
> The cats seemed to know it was about to happen, because they ran into my bedroom wide-eyed and fluffed up about a minute before the house started swaying around and bouncing up and down. At first I thought "that's a bloody heavy goods train" - I live by a railway line - but then quickly realised it wasn't a train at all.
> 
> Once you've experienced it, it's a sensation you never forget...


Yep I experienced one in Derbyshire years ago, felt like a big lorry going past but then I realised there wasn't a road within a mile or more from me


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2022)

Morning looks like another nice but grey day outside.
What will today bring I wonder ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 May 2022)

Reynard said:


> Other than the earthquake simulator at the Natural History Museum (well, it was the Geology Museum BITD), I've only ever experienced one here, and that was in 2007, I think, when there was a slip of the sea bed just off the Norfolk coast.
> 
> The cats seemed to know it was about to happen, because they ran into my bedroom wide-eyed and fluffed up about a minute before the house started swaying around and bouncing up and down. At first I thought "that's a bloody heavy goods train" - I live by a railway line - but then quickly realised it wasn't a train at all.
> 
> Once you've experienced it, it's a sensation you never forget...



I've experienced similar in Japan, although not often. It does sound like a train running through the house.

Also it's considered quite normal...


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Showers forecast but currently nice and sunny.
> Nothing special to do today but try to find a slot for my bloods and B12 injection when the medical staff are not on holiday again.
> Noticed last evening a guy who walks past heading home with his ancient labrador. About 50 yards behind comes a cat which he pays no attention to whatsoever but is obviously following him. Not sure where he currently lives but he used to live about quarter of a mile away tho' one of his family lives there now. The cat and dog must spend the day there and go home with him at night.



My Tibby used to follow me across a field when I used to go out with my friends . She would wait at the end of a field until I returned and then follow us home .


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2022)

Speicher said:


> I had a "senior moment" this morning.
> 
> Instead of putting the teaspoon of coffee into my coffee mug, I put it in the sugar bowl containing Demerara sugar.  I rescued as much coffee as I could, but did not want to waste the rest of the sugar. Fortunately the sugar bowl was not full.



I sympathize .
I put my feeling of Alzheimer's down to having our carpet cleaned ! Last night I was wondering what the strange smell was . This morning I couldn't remember what day it was ! 

What time are we leaving this morning ?


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2022)

Morning .
It has just started raining !


----------



## oldwheels (31 May 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Yep I experienced one in Derbyshire years ago, felt like a big lorry going past but then I realised there wasn't a road within a mile or more from me



We used to get a similar effect when I live in Bowling where the River Clyde widens out to become the start of the estuary. The Irish ferry used to go down early morning and increased speed as it left the river. The whole building vibrated a bit like an earthquake every morning.


----------



## oldwheels (31 May 2022)

Grey start to the day and showers forecast. Very little wind but still feels cold.
The settlers and wannabees are jumping about with excitement. Yet another TV programme going out extolling the peace and quiet and wildlife which will encourage even more disturbance to wildlife and more congestion on our roads and ferries.
The biggest ferry is on amber again due to investigations into a mysterious oil leak so there may be cancellations.
Cheery outlook again.


----------



## tyred (31 May 2022)

I managed to fit my walk in between the showers this morning 

Now has settled down to a steady drizzle and dull, grey skies. 

With all this talk of climate change it is nice to see some traditional summer weather.


----------



## simongt (31 May 2022)

As there's a couple of showery days forecast, re-roofing the GLW's shed is on hold. But as I've a cat house and a hedgehog house to refurbish, they can be done inside, so that'll keep me occupied - !


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Just a gentle pitter patter of rain now
Ideal for ducks


----------



## cookiemonster (31 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've experienced similar in Japan, although not often. It does sound like a train running through the house.
> 
> Also it's considered quite normal...




We get the occassional earth tremor here in Hong Kong. Usually because something's kicked off to the south of Taiwan.


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2022)

I was carrying out some tests on some panels that I painted years ago . It was all due to a paint reaction on a friend's motorcycle tank I had sprayed 9 years ago . It was well out of warranty !  One area was a bit like a ruckled rug. The paint had lifted away from the primer near the neck of the petrol filler . Another place was near the back of the tank about halfway down , this one was different and looked like bulging cist the diameter of a little finger .
Yesterday I placed some drops of 99 octane petrol onto my test panels to see what effects it would have . The panels were of different paints , acrylic , aerosol cellulose, 2 pack lacquer. I went back every half hour to see what happened . The cellulose was soft within half an hour and could be washed off not long after that . The other paints seemed to be lasting longer but had dulled a bit . After 3 hours there was some slight pickling of the lacquer. After 3.5 hours I stopped my test . It wasn't reproducing what my friend's tank was exhibiting . It seems to confirm my suspicions that the there are holes in his tank and the petrol vapour is coming out between the primer and basecoat. The basecoat being solvent based is more likely to be softened before the 2 pack lacquer. I was surprised how badly affected the 2 pack lacquer was by the petrol though .Whether this is due to the lacquer being cheap I don't know .


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2022)

I'm not safe to be left alone today ! 
The clean carpet didn't last long ! I had made us both a cup of tea. I was sat down and my wife gave me some paper to recycle and check it for our info on it . As I ripped one address of I heard a clunk sound ! I had dropped my cup of tea on the carpet ! 
Out with the cleaner again !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2022)

My big toenail on the right foot has worn a hole in one of my favourite socks. This has led me to have a long soak in the bath and a serious session with the nail scissors. It's now time for a restorative coffee.


----------



## rockyroller (31 May 2022)

right now is the warmest part of the day. it will cool down, as the day progresses


----------



## cookiemonster (31 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> right now is the warmest part of the day. it will cool down, as the day progresses



Air con fixed now?


----------



## tyred (31 May 2022)

My phone is 19% charged.


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2022)

Second cuppa went down as well as the first.
Warranty claim in ravelling started.


----------



## tyred (31 May 2022)

It's looking like they're getting set up to do roadworks directly outside


----------



## mybike (31 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My big toenail on the right foot has worn a hole in one of my favourite socks. This has led me to have a long soak in the bath and a serious session with the nail scissors. It's now time for a restorative coffee.



You can reach your toenails? My legs seem to have lengthened to the point that I can no longer reach them.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2022)

I took a car load of stuff to the tip Recycling Centre of Excellence yesterday.


----------



## tyred (31 May 2022)

A few minutes ago, two guys in a transit pick-up stopped outside and laid out a load of cones which made me think they were going to dig the road up or something. 

Now another Transit pick-up has just collected all the cones and driven off with them


----------



## Illaveago (31 May 2022)

tyred said:


> A few minutes ago, two guys in a transit pick-up stopped outside and laid out a load of cones which made me think they were going to dig the road up or something.
> 
> Now another Transit pick-up has just collected all the cones and driven off with them



They've been stolen !


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 May 2022)

I changed my bootlaces this morning.

This was unusual, insofar as I managed to get sufficiently organised that I changed them while they were still complete, instead of waiting until they snapped alike I usually do.



PeteXXX said:


> I took a car load of stuff to the tip Recycling Centre of Excellence yesterday.



If we can now recycle excellence, why is there so little of it around?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I'm not safe to be left alone today !
> The clean carpet didn't last long ! I had made us both a cup of tea. I was sat down and my wife gave me some paper to recycle and check it for our info on it . As I ripped one address of I heard a clunk sound ! I had dropped my cup of tea on the carpet !
> Out with the cleaner again !



I'm a clumsy idiot too  I see your tea and raise you a full glass of beetroot juice!!


----------



## Threevok (31 May 2022)

Who drinks beetroot juice (outside of a Vanish Mouse advert) ?


----------



## Mo1959 (31 May 2022)

Threevok said:


> Who drinks beetroot juice (outside of a Vanish Mouse advert) ?



Good for your blood pressure and exercise recovery


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2022)

tyred said:


> It's looking like they're getting set up to do roadworks directly outside



Not outside here


----------



## cookiemonster (31 May 2022)

Another long weekend in the offing, Fri - Sun. Dragon Boat Festival weekend.

Will get some serious miles in as the weather is due to take a turn for the worst from Monday.


----------



## cookiemonster (31 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Good for your blood pressure and exercise recovery



But....beetroot.


----------



## cookiemonster (31 May 2022)

I've got the kettle on.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2022)

There's two cones opposite my house.. It's a long way from Tipperary, I know, and the winds blowing t'other direction, too.. 

I know @tyred doesn't live in Tipperary, but it's the only Irish song I could think of that's goes 😂


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

Grey and showery here chez Casa Reynard.

Did not sleep well thanks to coughing for England. At least it's not a dry cough (the worst), and I still have no need as yet for the Tenas... I have had a quiet morning spent writing and just generally puttering about online doing a spot of research.

I have also put the battery pack for my camera and the flash batteries on their respective chargers.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## dave r (31 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I've got the kettle on.




Tea, black no sugar please.


----------



## cookiemonster (31 May 2022)

dave r said:


> Tea, black no sugar please.



Rightyho!


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've experienced similar in Japan, although not often. It does sound like a train running through the house.
> 
> Also it's considered quite normal...



Yes, well Japan is geologically active. East Anglia generally isn't... 

But you're right about the earthquake vs train thing. Casa Reynard is on the other side of the road from the main Ely-March-P'boro main line, and we do get some pretty hefty goods trains coming through. A fair few container trains among those - always makes me wonder whether @Jenkins has been furkling in the contents.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There's two cones opposite my house.. It's a long way from Tipperary, I know, and the winds blowing t'other direction, too..
> 
> I know @tyred doesn't live in Tipperary, but it's the only Irish song I could think of that's goes 😂


Here's a scene from the classic film, Cone with the Wind


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Here's a scene from the classic film, Cone with the Wind
> View attachment 647040



Was that where Barnes Wallace's final line "Frankly, my dear, I don't give a dam" come from?


----------



## Speicher (31 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I changed my bootlaces this morning.
> 
> This was unusual, insofar as I managed to get sufficiently organised that I changed them while they were still complete, instead of waiting until they snapped alike I usually do.
> 
> ...



For the same reason that sense and courtesy is no longer common.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

I'm off... I had a hungry...

And the girls want their ham...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 May 2022)

Got caught in some very heavy rain and hail and thunder and lightning. The lanes were like rivers. Even stopped to put dynamo light on it got so bad. Now home , hot shower and having late lunch.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 May 2022)

Well, the temperature has risen to a giddy 13C and it's thunder and lightning here. I'm off for a siesta.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

Currently having four seasons in five minutes here...

Anyways, had a lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with ham & mustard, one with camembert, plus a banana, half a lovely ripe mango and two


----------



## rockyroller (31 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Air con fixed now?



sadly no. I was referring to outside air temps. I've reached out to another company as have Wifey. also I'm trying to reach a 3rd company who advertised on the radio. I figure anyone advertising for business isn't all booked up! only problem is their radio commercial was unintelligible. they even had a jungle. a dumb little song that ends with an unintelligible company name & website. I reached out to (2) ppl at the radio station to see if they knew who the advertiser was. but hey, thanks for asking! ;-)


----------



## rockyroller (31 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There's two cones opposite my house..



1 chocolate & 1 vanilla?


----------



## pawl (31 May 2022)

Couldn’t believe it Wind turbine’s in area of Scotland had to be turned off due to system became over loaded


----------



## rockyroller (31 May 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Got caught in some very heavy rain and hail and thunder and lightning. The lanes were like rivers. Even stopped to put dynamo light on it got so bad. Now home , hot shower and having late lunch.



that can be terrifying. recalls a ride home from work one summer day 10-12 years ago. bright summer hot day. there were storms predicted so I checked the radar loop. thought I would get lucky, I didn't. I remember riding straight but hearing that rumbling growling super monster sound roll over me from left to right. like a great beast looking for a target. then the sky burst open with loud claps of thunder, lighting & torrential downpours. I dismounted & hid under a bush near a home's picket fence & mail box. crouched & grabbed my ankles. wondered how much metal was in the mailbox. it was farm country with little to no cover anywhere else. after it passed I got back on & rode home under the hot sun again. glad you weren't toast!


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2022)

Hot chocolate and cookie o clock time


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

I once took my car to the garage to have a failed boot catch mended. Threw the road bike in the back so I could ride home - as you do. It's only one and a half miles, so...

It started spitting as I left the garage, by the time I was 200 yards down the road, the heavens had opened, and there's me, on skinny slick tyres and no mudguards, caught in an early March deluge. So it was fecking COLD rain and all... By the time I got home, I was pouring the water out of my shoes, so you can imagine what state the rest of me was in. Never mind the bike.

Needless to say, I called the garage to say I would be picking the car up the next day, rather than later that afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I've got the kettle on.


How exactly?


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2022)

This is what I rode through on the way to town this afternoon.... It rolled in, rolled over me and rolled into the distance behind me 😂

I was wet, but fortunately the letter I was hand delivering was in my waterproof backpack remained dry👍


----------



## gavgav (31 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> Would that be the one at 13:46:34.2 UTC, on the 2nd of April?



It was indeed. I was in comprehensive school, during a French lesson, in those classrooms that had sliding wooden framed windows, which rattled at the best of times and boy did they then! We were looking directly at the 2 storey Humanities block and distinctly remember it visually shaking.


----------



## gavgav (31 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> This one?
> https://earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk/earthquakes/recent_events/20220530143543.html
> 
> Largest in the UK since a similar sized event in Grimsby, in June 2018.
> ...



That’s the one, don’t think it was enough to do any damage or injure anyone, thankfully. The different reports are interesting, even @Rickshaw Phil reporting 30 seconds of shaking, but I’m about 2 mile down the road and it was a distinct bang and then only about 10 seconds of shaking. Those in the North of the county report similar to me, an initial big shudder and then short time of shaking


----------



## gavgav (31 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've experienced similar in Japan, although not often. It does sound like a train running through the house.
> 
> Also it's considered quite normal...



I guess in major earthquake zones it would be, but in sleepy Shropshire we don’t get much to excite us 🤣


----------



## oldwheels (31 May 2022)

Generally not too bad a day. Only one shower just after lunch and the ret sunshine but still not warm.
Got the trike out to inflate tyres and general check over behind my car when another car pulled up we conversed for while until I twigged it was our Head Girl from our knitwear days. Ye gods she looks old I thought and no wonder as she is about 15 years younger than me.


----------



## Oldhippy (31 May 2022)

I stupidly ignored the instructions on a shelf unit I I bought for my apartment in Tokyo which said attach shelf to wall. I didn't do again when I ended up sharing my bed with a fully laden book shelf in the middle of the night. Had I been a couple of feet over it would really hurt. As Andy said it is every day in Japan, some bigger than others. Weirdly you do get used to it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 May 2022)

A field with poppies on my ride today, before the storms caught up with me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> that can be terrifying. recalls a ride home from work one summer day 10-12 years ago. bright summer hot day. there were storms predicted so I checked the radar loop. thought I would get lucky, I didn't. I remember riding straight but hearing that rumbling growling super monster sound roll over me from left to right. like a great beast looking for a target. then the sky burst open with loud claps of thunder, lighting & torrential downpours. I dismounted & hid under a bush near a home's picket fence & mail box. crouched & grabbed my ankles. wondered how much metal was in the mailbox. it was farm country with little to no cover anywhere else. after it passed I got back on & rode home under the hot sun again. glad you weren't toast!



It would have been soggy toast!


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

Right, I'm off to find me a  and a biskit.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 May 2022)

Just made cup of green tea 🍵


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 May 2022)

classic33 said:


> This one?
> https://earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk/earthquakes/recent_events/20220530143543.html
> 
> Largest in the UK since a similar sized event in Grimsby, in June 2018.
> ...


Yes, that's the one. I notice that there are different reports about it with many mentioning a bang and the shaking only lasting a few seconds. Here you could hear the rumble coming - I mistook it for a bus coming up the road - and the shaking was vigorous at first then got gentler but lasted some time. No damage that I'm aware of and it wasn't bad enough for anyone to get hurt.


classic33 said:


> Would that be the one at 13:46:34.2 UTC, on the 2nd of April?


... in 1990. That was the first earthquake I'd experienced and properly scary. I was on my own at home when everything started shaking far more dramatically than this latest one, with ornaments falling over. I thought the cabinet behind my chair was going to topple onto me so spent the time trying to steady it.

The national press pretty much ignored it at the time which I thought surprising. My suspicion is that that because of it happening on the 2nd of April they probably dismissed it as an April Fool gag that had only just filtered through to them.

We got away with just a few cracks in the plaster that time but it did do structural damage to a few buildings round the area - mostly cracked walls or collapsed chimneys.


----------



## AndreaJ (31 May 2022)

gavgav said:


> That’s the one, don’t think it was enough to do any damage or injure anyone, thankfully. The different reports are interesting, even @Rickshaw Phil reporting 30 seconds of shaking, but I’m about 2 mile down the road and it was a distinct bang and then only about 10 seconds of shaking. Those in the North of the county report similar to me, an initial big shudder and then short time of shaking


I was at work in Ellesmere at the time and none of us noticed it😂.


----------



## rockyroller (31 May 2022)

got back from my lunchtime gym routine & checked my email. precisely as I was leaving the office for the gym, the A/C tech emailed me saying they were on the way. since I got that msg 1hr 15minutes too late I contacted the company & reminded them they told me they would CALL not email. regardless they rolled over my "appointment" which I tried to make 3 weeks ago. turns out they called our landline which we don't use anymore. must have been left over when they installed the system a long time ago. just told them to use the number I left when I made the appointment. my cell #


----------



## rockyroller (31 May 2022)

tomorrow will be cool & drizzly, so I'll be in long pants, not shorts


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Hebe (31 May 2022)

My contact lenses didn’t want to go in this morning, and then didn’t want to come out just now.


----------



## Speicher (31 May 2022)

The local hardware store has put up some jubilee clip bunting.


----------



## kayakerles (31 May 2022)

34° here on the eastern coast of the US. Glad I took my ride at 5:30 AM this morning when it was only 18°. At least one more day as hot as this one. Ugh. Not very conducive to riding, even in the shade. 🥵


----------



## kayakerles (31 May 2022)

Even more so now that I’m 66, having had my birthday on Saturday, I would not mind summer temps being slightly cooler.


----------



## kayakerles (31 May 2022)

rockyroller said:


> tomorrow will be cool & drizzly, so I'll be in long pants, not shorts



Down here in Maryland, Rocky, we’re done with long pants until October. Long live shorts! 92F/33C here at 3:45pm. Toasty. 

🥵


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

About 15C and showery here... Still fleecy leggings and fluffy pink socks territory...


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

Chinese night here chez Casa Reynard - egg fried rice and sweet & sour vegetables. 

Used up a whole raft of leftovers to make that; rice, chicken fat (schmalz), the last four eggs, a spoon of fresh pineapple chunks, half an onion that was lurking in the fridge and a mug of chicken stock.


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2022)

With yesterday's bit of good news, I completely forgot the most important part of the day ... the recycling bin was empted before I left for work.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2022)

I have to work 3 days in June 😔


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I took a car load of stuff to the tip Recycling Centre of Excellence yesterday.


Thank you for the reminder - just booked a slot at the Felixstowe facility for midday on Friday. There's half a dozen bags of grass clippings slowly fermenting near my back door that I need to get rid of along with some old scrap metal bike bits.


----------



## tyred (31 May 2022)

It hasn't stopped raining all evening and I can still hear it hitting the window. 

I'm reading my book "Ark building for dummies."


----------



## PeteXXX (31 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Thank you for the reminder - just booked a slot at the Felixstowe facility for midday on Friday. There's half a dozen bags of grass clippings slowly fermenting near my back door that I need to get rid of along with some old scrap metal bike bits.



You have to book a slot? We just turn up. It opens at 10:00. I was the 4th car in the queue at 09:35. By the time I left at about 10:15 the place was rammed!!


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> You have to book a slot? We just turn up. It opens at 10:00. I was the 4th car in the queue at 09:35. By the time I left at about 10:15 the place was rammed!!



It was brought in for all of the East Suffolk Council sites last year or the year before as a way of managing traffic flow & distancing during Covid restrictions. It's free and easy to use, but does need to be booked a day ahead so you can't just load up the car and pop down if you have a spare few minutes.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It was brought in for all of the East Suffolk Council sites last year or the year before as a way of managing traffic flow & distancing during Covid restrictions. It's free and easy to use, but does need to be booked a day ahead so you can't just load up the car and pop down if you have a spare few minutes.



East Cambs did that for the Witchford tip when Covid hit, simply to manage the deluge of people when the place re-opened. That didn't last long though, and by July '20, it was back to usual, although you did have to queue.

When I went the other week, the place was almost empty, but I did go half an hour before closing time.


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

Looks like the forecast will be a good enough excuse in order to duck out of the street party I've been invited to.


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2022)

tyred said:


> It hasn't stopped raining all evening and I can still hear it hitting the window.
> 
> I'm reading my book "Ark building for dummies."


This one?


----------



## Reynard (31 May 2022)

I am in need of a


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

PPFDOTM NR


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR



Enthusiastic, aren't we?


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

I've just made myself a chamomile tea with clover honey and lemon.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

Time I turned off the laptop, turned off the light on the bedside table and turned in for the night.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Enthusiastic, aren't we?



Because I was still up and now I'm up.. Again 😔


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jun 2022)

Good morning. Yesterdays apartment may work, it may not, so I've put another advert in the newspapers for next week...


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2022)

The sun is shining


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

Neither Tesco nor Morrisons have any Sugar Puffs!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Neither Tesco nor Morrisons have any Sugar Puffs!



Sugar puffs make my wee smell


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2022)

Blue sky with clouds here .
Hopefully Ernie has been 
Must remember black bin needs putting out later


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2022)

Ernie not arriving till tomorrow


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Sugar puffs make my wee smell



Of......? 🤔 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Neither Tesco nor Morrisons have any Sugar Puffs!



Apparently, so I've just been informed, they're called Honey Puffs now. 
Sounds healthier, probably. 
That's marketing for you!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2022)

Morning .
Is it pinchy punchy day ?

I've got to rush . Got to go see a Urologist . I think it's something about bending spoons .


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Neither Tesco nor Morrisons have any Sugar Puffs!



The government needs to declare a state of national emergency immediately.


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2022)

I needed sunglasses on my morning walk


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2022)

Why not come fly with me ?
One slight technicality! First I must learn to fly . Secondly get my pilot's licence. Thirdly buy a plane .
Apart from that it should be plane sailing !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2022)

Last night we had a female Blackbird emptying our gutters of moss . I could see moss falling down past our window like it was snowing . My wife went out to see what was going on to see a Blackbird busy tossing moss out of the gutter . 
At least it will save me having to do it .


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Ernie not arriving till tomorrow



Are you sure of that since it is a holiday I think? I have not checked but would not be surprised to find it is next Monday.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jun 2022)

Sunny day in prospect with virtually no wind. 
May have a trike run about midday when the lemmings will all have gone out to the beaches and the road should be less busy.
Got an email that 2 parcels will be delivered today between 1630 and 1800. Since the carrier will be back on the ferry by then it seems unlikely. More likely about 1000 is the usual time.


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Why not come fly with me ?
> One slight technicality! First I must learn to fly . Secondly get my pilot's licence. Thirdly buy a plane .
> Apart from that it should be plane sailing !



If I'm to fly with you, I think I need some exotic booze from a bar in far Bombay.


----------



## pawl (1 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It was brought in for all of the East Suffolk Council sites last year or the year before as a way of managing traffic flow & distancing during Covid restrictions. It's free and easy to use, but does need to be booked a day ahead so you can't just load up the car and pop down if you have a spare few minutes.



We had to book at our local tip Certainly made it easier


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Are you sure of that since it is a holiday I think? I have not checked but would not be surprised to find it is next Monday.



Yep, tomorrow


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Of......? 🤔 😂



Not really sure what

Oh and changing the subject the house across the road has 4 seagulls sat on its ridge tiles


----------



## fossyant (1 Jun 2022)

Saw Queen and Adam Lambert last night - very good show, only spoiled in the first 10 minutes by some dosey woman spilling her whole drink down my wife's back - soaked top and right through to her pants. Cost me £35 for a DRY Queen t-shirt - couldn't do much about wet pants...

I've rolled into the office this morning, and nearly everyone is WFH. Got an on-line meeting at 11:30, then I think I'll roll back home to work from there for the afternoon, rather than fight rush hour trains.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Are you sure of that since it is a holiday I think? I have not checked but would not be surprised to find it is next Monday.



That's what it says on the website


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2022)

I was woken last night by a mosquito homing in on my ear. I wafted it away and went back to sleep. Well, those of you familiar with insect life, will have guessed that it came back again. Except when it did, I was from sleep to insect warrior in a split second and slapped myself so hard across the side of my face that the mosquito didn't dare return. However, it's quite hard to get back to sleep after having just slapped yourself in the side of the face and the middle of the night.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jun 2022)

kayakerles said:


> Down here in Maryland, Rocky, we’re done with long pants until October. Long live shorts! 92F/33C here at 3:45pm. Toasty.


👍 fwiw - I didn't mean for cycling, I meant in the office. but last night I washed my long cycling pants so I can stow them for the summer


----------



## Speicher (1 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> If I'm to fly with you, I think I need some exotic booze from a bar in far Bombay.



Did your Mum buy that?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> Did your Mum buy that?



...from a Delhicatessen.....


----------



## Speicher (1 Jun 2022)

fossyant said:


> Saw Queen and Adam Lambert last night - very good show, only spoiled in the first 10 minutes by some dosey woman spilling her whole drink down my wife's back - soaked top and right through to her pants. Cost me £35 for a DRY Queen t-shirt - couldn't do much about wet pants...
> 
> I've rolled into the office this morning, and nearly everyone is WFH. Got an on-line meeting at 11:30, then I think I'll roll back home to work from there for the afternoon, rather than fight rush hour trains.



I have seen Queen and Adam Lambert on television, yes I was impressed. Adam has a similar vocal range, but manages a style of his own.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

On the App..


----------



## fossyant (1 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have seen Queen and Adam Lambert on television, yes I was impressed. Adam has a similar vocal range, but manages a style of his own.



Yup, he doesn't try to be Freddie at all, and has his own style. Very good. The show started slow and just ramped up as each song went along.


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2022)

Today, someone in a Toyota Hi-Ace has laid out some traffic cones.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jun 2022)

I'm back from the hospital . I had to do a flow test . Best to go with the flow ! 

I have been given some tablets to see if that will improve things . Oh and to lay off the tea and coffee.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

Crumpets with jam & clotted cream for lunch... 👍


----------



## mybike (1 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'm a clumsy idiot too  I see your tea and raise you a full glass of beetroot juice!!



yeah but, how big a glass.


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2022)

A guy in a yellow jacket spent about ten minutes peering down a manhole cover and now they're lifting the cones and signs again.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> it's quite hard to get back to sleep after having just slapped yourself in the side of the face and the middle of the night.



sounds rough


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jun 2022)

fossyant said:


> I've rolled into the office this morning, and nearly everyone is WFH. Got an on-line meeting at 11:30, then I think I'll roll back home to work from there for the afternoon, rather than fight rush hour trains.



what a world, what a world


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Last night we had a female Blackbird emptying our gutters of moss . I could see moss falling down past our window like it was snowing . My wife went out to see what was going on to see a Blackbird busy tossing moss out of the gutter .
> At least it will save me having to do it .



except if it lays an egg


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

Cool and grey here chez Casa Reynard, with the occasional spit and spot of rain.

An interrupted night's sleep, mainly because I'm still coughing for England. Also heading towards TTOTM, so feeling fecking bloody miserable. I have spent the morning tidying up the last section of chapter 18, so that's now ready to be archived and a hard copy printed off.

Was poking around the 'bay last night. That wheel and tyre which is purportedly off Derek Warwick's Fomula 2 Toleman is still there, but has come down in price by some £200. At £550 it's still way overpriced, even if it was genuine. Which it isn't. There's also another rash of those autograph cards from Germany - the autographs are pukka, but the cards are modern fabrications. Well put together, but not authentic period items.

There's also a Footwork Arrows t-shirt for sale - which IS a genuine item - but the seller hasn't done their research. The cartoon on the front is a year too early (1992), and so it's not Derek Warwick at all, but Michele Alboreto. And who would want to pay nearly £80 for a t-shirt... 

Oh, and that Vectra model that was up at £39.99 has sold.

It's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Because I was still up and now I'm up.. Again 😔



Awh *hugs* xxx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2022)

Evri - ''The new Hermes'' - just sent me a photo of my parcel being ''successfully'' delivered to the wrong address. So I went downstairs to pick it up but it wasn't there any more and there was no one answering the door. This was because they were upstairs trying to get my parcel to me. It occurs to me that this wouldn't have happened if we only had one working lift.


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2022)

Time to log into a Teams sleep meeting.


----------



## Threevok (1 Jun 2022)

I gave my Evri driver a bad review. She had taken a photo my outside wall, whilst driving past, without delivering my parcel

Later, I discovered the email I got was over a week old and the parcel in question was delivered 

At least the email was late and not the parcel


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

Threevok said:


> I gave my Evri driver a bad review. She had taken a photo my outside wall, whilst driving past, without delivering my parcel
> 
> Later, I discovered the email I got was over a week old and the parcel in question was delivered
> 
> At least the email was late and not the parcel



Give the next bad delivery a good review, then, on average, it'll be correct!


----------



## mybike (1 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Looks like the forecast will be a good enough excuse in order to duck out of the street party I've been invited to.



Is that the one by the level crossing?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

I cleaned the aquarium filters and pump this morning..

What's it all about, Algae? 🎶


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> A guy in a yellow jacket spent about ten minutes peering down a manhole cover and now they're lifting the cones and signs again.



It's all go on the Emerald Isle, isn't it!


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's all go on the Emerald Isle, isn't it!



There's never a dull moment here. 

My neighbour is painting his garden gate.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> That's what it says on the website



You are probably right as I did not bother to check. Since tomorrow seems to listed as a bank holiday I assumed they would do their usual and miss a day.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jun 2022)

Nice trike run in sunshine and not too much traffic. If this continues I will have to get my shorts out.
Another cruise liner where the passengers are a bl---y nuisance.
Normally they just straggle around the Main St hindering the traffic plus motorhomes taking up one whole lane sticking their arses out into the street being too long for normal parking spaces. Delivery drivers tearing their hair out trying to get deliveries done and blocking the whole street. Cannot complain about them as they have a job to do somehow.
Today parties from the cruise ship are being conducted around the upper town and standing in the middle of the roadway expecting traffic to take wings and fly over them or something.
Normally anybody with sense avoids the Main St and uses the upper town to get around. Now even that is being hindered by the curse of mass tourism.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> Is that the one by the level crossing?



No LOL...

It's right down the other end of the road.

I just don't fancy getting wet while making excruciating small talk with people I don't really know. Mind you, since I'm still coughing like I'd been smoking 40-a-day all my life*, I could grab a handbell and walk past yelling "Unclean! Unclean!" 

* I have never smoked, but my late father smoked like the proverbial chimney.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

Had a lovely smoked ham, Cornish cheddar and home made apricot chutney sandwich for luncheon. Plus a banana, half a mango and the obligatory two


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> You are probably right as I did not bother to check. Since tomorrow seems to listed as a bank holiday I assumed they would do their usual and miss a day.



Or four


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Time to log into a Teams sleep meeting.




View: https://youtu.be/2JpC67gw7B8


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I cleaned the aquarium filters and pump this morning..
> 
> What's it all about, Algae? 🎶



was it long & furry or did you nip it in the bud? fond memories of rusty razorblades ...


----------



## rockyroller (1 Jun 2022)

I know weight is just a number ... but I haven't been down to 216 lbs in a long time. kinda stoked about it


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jun 2022)

I seem to have got the date of the Sportif wrong. Since the signs have been up for over a week I assumed they referred to the following Sunday as the notice says.
Looking closely there is a very small bit been tagged on at a bottom corner saying Sunday 5th June. 
The guy I assumed was a straggler is a bit odd as he definitely had a tag attached behind his saddle for an electronic timing system.
One day I may get everything right.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

My bread dough is galloping away. There will definitely be fresh-baked rolls for tonight's dinner.


----------



## DCLane (1 Jun 2022)

We've spent the afternoon in Bradford at the National Media Museum, taking a peek at their Secret GCHQ Code-breaking exhibition before it closes on Sunday. It was so well advertised I only found out about it yesterday. It's been open since February. 

Lots of TV cameras outside since Bradford won the Capital of Culture 2025 thingy yesterday. Not that there's much 'culture' in Bradford to celebrate imho.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> We've spent the afternoon in Bradford at the National Media Museum, taking a peek at their Secret GCHQ Code-breaking exhibition before it closes on Sunday. It was so well advertised I only found out about it yesterday. It's been open since February.



Well, code breaking *is* supposed to be top secret... 

Actually, it sounds really fascinating.  Me likey things like that.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> was it long & furry or did you nip it in the bud? fond memories of rusty razorblades ...



Nipped in the bud. Just a coating to keep under control. I use a 'double magnet' thingie that has a scourer on the inside of the glass and felt on the outside.


----------



## DCLane (1 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Well, code breaking *is* supposed to be top secret...
> 
> Actually, it sounds really fascinating.  Me likey things like that.



Lots of different code-breaking machines from the 1800's to the current day, with detail of how they worked. As an engineer you'd have found it interesting.

There were quite a lot of primary school-age children with parents, so it seems to have been advertised there, but too much detail for young children so a bit wasted. Otherwise very few others. And yes, for an exhibition on secrecy they appear to have taken that approach with the exhibition for everyone else.


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2022)

After spending four or five months hopping around on one foot only, I have a situation that my left shoe looks like brand new but my right shoe is starting to fall apart. 

I wonder do they sell them singularly, or find someone who broke their right foot and wore out their left shoe🤔


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> Lots of different code-breaking machines from the 1800's to the current day, with detail of how they worked. As an engineer you'd have found it interesting.
> 
> There were quite a lot of primary school-age children with parents, so it seems to have been advertised there, but too much detail for young children so a bit wasted. Otherwise very few others. And yes, for an exhibition on secrecy they appear to have taken that approach with the exhibition for everyone else.



The machines themselves AND the mathematical principles behind them.  The people who come up with these things have to think every kind of sideways, which is actually kind of scary...

I do love poking around museums.  Been lucky over the years, as I went to school right next to the Museum of London, and then, at Imperial, I had the Science Museum right next door to the Mech Eng department, the V&A right across the road, and the Natural History / Geology Museum halfway to South Ken tube.


----------



## DCLane (1 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> After spending four or five months hopping around on one foot only, I have a situation that my left shoe looks like brand new but my right shoe is starting to fall apart.
> 
> I wonder do they sell them singularly, or find someone who broke their right foot and wore out their left shoe🤔



_If_ it matches, eBay _might_ be your source since it's an 'amputee shoe' search  : https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...tleDesc=0&_odkw=right+shoe+only&_osacat=93427


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

I'm doing a Home Economics class here in Hamtun.. BBQ chicken in the middle of the oven, Rhubarb Crumble lower down & par-baking some sweet potato for the dog at the top. All @ Gas MK 5


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2022)

Well that's me done work wise for 4 days


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

It is absolutely kersplooshing it down outside.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

Anyways, I have a  and a biskit.

A dozen rolls are about to hit the oven.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

Bright sunshine now.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

That's a dozen multigrain rolls pulled out of the oven.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jun 2022)

Rhubarb Crumble with squirty cream for pud 👍


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

Lovely supper tonight. Cold chicken, a salad* and freshly-baked rolls with butter. Doesn't have to be fancy to be tasty. 

* Sliced tomato, avocado and cucumber just with a little salt & pepper, and a Belgian-style chicory salad dressed with mayonnaise.


----------



## pawl (1 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> After spending four or five months hopping around on one foot only, I have a situation that my left shoe looks like brand new but my right shoe is starting to fall apart.
> 
> I wonder do they sell them singularly, or find someone who broke their right foot and wore out their left shoe🤔




I usually get buy one get the second one free


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jun 2022)

Lovely night outside


----------



## Reynard (1 Jun 2022)

It is - now that the showers seem to have cleared off.


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2022)

Lovely ride tonight in glorious Technicolour but still not particularly warm. 

I swallowed my first fly of the season


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2022)

Bedtime I think but first I have to refit the duvet cover


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Bedtime I think but first I have to refit the duvet cover


Inside out, hold the cover corners, and shake down
or
Just stuff it in the hole?

Other methods may be available.


----------



## Moon bunny (1 Jun 2022)

Spent the evening with completely charming people, and watched a sliver of moon setting. Life is beautiful.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Inside out, hold the cover corners, and shake down
> or
> Just stuff it in the hole?
> 
> Other methods may be available.



Cover right side out, corner of duvet to corner of cover, repeat the other side, then take the two corners and shake.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2022)

I need a


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2022)

The girls have taken themselves off upstairs to bed. I think I'm going to join them.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Bedtime I think but first I have to refit the duvet cover



As has been said re: corners into corners, then hang the duvet over the bannisters and shake it all about... 

NB. Pointless if you live in a bungalow or have a spiral staircase.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2022)

Ernie hasn't visited this month 😔


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Ernie hasn't visited this month 😔



Not checked yet so still hope


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2022)

Clear blue skies
Somehow the plaster that was on my elbow has vanished


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jun 2022)

Getting ready for work...


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2022)

The bird feeder is very busy this morning. Since I've stopped putting the softer light coloured fat balls out, and started using the darker & harder ones, it's not been swamped with Starlings. With those, and Sunflower hearts and ¼'d apples, all the little birds get a better chance to gorge themselves. 
Mealworms, sprinkled around, give the blackbirds and Robins something to hunt for, too. 
🐦


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Bedtime I think but first I have to refit the duvet cover



Who invented the awful things ?


----------



## DCLane (2 Jun 2022)

Airport trip coming up; I wonder how long the queue will be at Leeds Bradford. Or if SWMBO will get through after arriving 3 hours early as instructed by the airline for a 35-minute flight 

Although it's a lovely sunny morning so it's a suntan in the long queue outside the airport.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2022)

Would love a cuppa so might have to go and have one downstairs as can't manage a cuppa and the stairs yet


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> Airport trip coming up; I wonder how long the queue will be at Leeds Bradford. Or if SWMBO will get through after arriving 3 hours early as instructed by the airline for a 35-minute flight
> 
> Although it's a lovely sunny morning so it's a suntan in the long queue outside the airport.



Sheffield !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2022)

Oh no!
They've gone and trooped the colour ! 
They should have known not to put it in with those whites !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (2 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Would love a cuppa so might have to go and have one downstairs as can't manage a cuppa and the stairs yet



Whats up Mr. B ? l've been absent from CC for quite a while so lost track of events !!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Whats up Mr. B ? l've been absent from CC for quite a while so lost track of events !!


I'm sure your name has changed. Did you grow a mast and go on a long sailing trip?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2022)

Ernie has been, thank you


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2022)

I have been doing some more research into paint and the effects of petrol on it and have found lots of conflicting info . Some peeps say that it has no effect yet others say that it will soften it and bubble up . I carried out some of my own tests on some samples the other day and found that the paint crazed after leaving petrol on them . I was surprised to see that even 2 pack lacquer reacted . I can't remember it doing that back in the 90's. So yesterday I thought I would see if a chip of paint from my old car that I painted back in the late 70's would react . The paint was Gipfast 60. It was the paint to use back in the days for resprays on cars. I left the chips in some petrol overnight to see what happens . The last time I looked nothing had happened .


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Ernie has been, thank you



Does he come down the chimney like the other fella ?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Does he come down the chimney like the other fella ?



Afraid not he deposited straight to my bank account


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I have been doing some more research into paint and the effects of petrol on it and have found lots of conflicting info . Some peeps say that it has no effect yet others say that it will soften it and bubble up . I carried out some of my own tests on some samples the other day and found that the paint crazed after leaving petrol on them . I was surprised to see that even 2 pack lacquer reacted . I can't remember it doing that back in the 90's. So yesterday I thought I would see if a chip of paint from my old car that I painted back in the late 70's would react . The paint was Gipfast 60. It was the paint to use back in the days for resprays on cars. I left the chips in some petrol overnight to see what happens . The last time I looked nothing had happened .



Old paint probably contains something that they're not allowed to use now.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2022)

I've finished my book. I only have one more to read before riding my library circuit of old telephone boxes and bus shelters to exchange them for different ones.


----------



## tyred (2 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Does he come down the chimney like the other fella ?



I thought he came in a high speed milk cart.


----------



## tyred (2 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've finished my book. I only have one more to read before riding my library circuit of old telephone boxes and bus shelters to exchange them for different ones.



The last time I looked at our local take a book, leave a book stall, about all that was there were about 200 Mills and Boons


----------



## dave r (2 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I thought he came in a high speed milk cart.



Pulled by Trigger who pulled the fastest milk cart in the west.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Sheffield !



A bit further; Belfast for a family visit. The airport queue was OK-ish, about an hour estimated to go through security.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> A bit further; Belfast for a family visit. The airport queue was OK-ish, about an hour estimated to go through security.



What I meant was the queue as far as Sheffield ?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2022)

The old paint chips I put in the petrol are still fine this morning . 
It is a bit of a warning though if you have had your bike painted. Avoid contact with petrol as it could soften and destroy your paint finish .


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> The last time I looked at our local take a book, leave a book stall, about all that was there were about 200 Mills and Boons



There's a lot of chaff amongst the wheat.. Yes!


----------



## tyred (2 Jun 2022)

I really should book a check up with the dentist but keep putting it off.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2022)

I'm taking the dog for a walk soon. Only a mile or so now as our neighbours & us are going to an enclosed field where the dogs can chase each other stupid for an hour 😂


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> After spending four or five months hopping around on one foot only, I have a situation that my left shoe looks like brand new but my right shoe is starting to fall apart.
> 
> I wonder do they sell them singularly, or find someone who broke their right foot and wore out their left shoe🤔



I remember a scuba diver who was standing in front of the chandler's counter and asked if they sold single fins. Sarcastic reply from behind the counter " only got one leg or something". Er well yes.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> I usually get buy one get the second one free



We used to sell socks like that. Get the punter laughing and you are most of the way to a sale.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jun 2022)

Nice early morning so out for a trike run before breakfast. Clouding over a bit now but still dry so far.
Ernie has been and left £75 this month.
A new to us ferry has arrived in the locality to very mixed opinions. Slightly smaller than the one it is replacing but should run all year rather than the MV Coruisk which is seasonal.
Sceptics point out the strange waterline and predict problems in windy weather. Time will no doubt tell.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I remember a scuba diver who was standing in front of the chandler's counter and asked if they sold single fins. Sarcastic reply from behind the counter " only got one leg or something". Er well yes.



I used to have to accompany a gentleman to the DWP office to prove he was still disabled (he had one leg) to keep receiving disability benefit. I asked a number of times if they were expecting it grow back somehow or he was pulling a fast one for extra cash. Ludicrous in every way.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jun 2022)

SWMBO's got into the departure lounge. Hoping the flight's on time I've four days off. So ... normally I buy something wholly inappropriate whilst she's away, then hope she doesn't find out 

Previously it's been a Talbot Samba Cabrio, bikes, etc. The Samba I _now realise_ I should've kept given they've gone up massively in value.

But ... this time I've not bought anything ... yet! Suggestions please ...


----------



## simongt (2 Jun 2022)

Meeting eldest son + partner and my grandaughter today for a mooch round; Norwich wins hands down over Clacton where he lives. He's asked me to bring a Zippo lighter I bought a few years back so he can show off with it no doubt - ! 
However, I shall restore the status quo by giving his partner some photos of him when he was a 'nice wee laddie' aged about six - !


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Jun 2022)

The long weekend has started. Dragon Boat weekend in HK, Fri to Sunday.

The only queen around here is Mr Cookiemonster, but don't tell him I said that.


----------



## tyred (2 Jun 2022)

The cones are back again


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> The cones are back again



What flavour?


----------



## tyred (2 Jun 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> What flavour?



They're red and white so I assume raspberry ripple.


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> They're red and white so I assume raspberry ripple.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (2 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm sure your name has changed. Did you grow a mast and go on a long sailing trip?



True, l was once woodbutcherchris a simple ships chippy. Now l'll show my true colours because l'm on the right tack and it's all plain sailing. Mind you, l do have to make up leeway and l don't want to rock the boat because all is shipshape and Bristol fashion so there will be no need to sail close to the wind because now l am woodbutchmaster and no making waves from here on in


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've finished my book. I only have one more to read before riding my library circuit of old telephone boxes and bus shelters to exchange them for different ones.



There is one outside a small café near here.  Book exchange, not elephone box.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Nice early morning so out for a trike run before breakfast. Clouding over a bit now but still dry so far.
> Ernie has been and left £75 this month.
> A new to us ferry has arrived in the locality to very mixed opinions. Slightly smaller than the one it is replacing but should run all year rather than the MV Coruisk which is seasonal.
> Sceptics point out the strange waterline and predict problems in windy weather. Time will no doubt tell.



Up to the windows !


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I really should book a check up with the dentist but keep putting it off.



need someone to slap your knuckles? go to the dentist! :-)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2022)

Ernie hasn't been my way since the beginning of March. I think he might have lost my address.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2022)

I am thinking about making a new garden bed. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185376527140?hash=item2b294d5324:g:TIoAAOSwF8diTyLD


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> SWMBO's got into the departure lounge. Hoping the flight's on time I've four days off. So ... normally I buy something wholly inappropriate whilst she's away, then hope she doesn't find out
> 
> Previously it's been a Talbot Samba Cabrio, bikes, etc. The Samba I _now realise_ I should've kept given they've gone up massively in value.
> 
> But ... this time I've not bought anything ... yet! Suggestions please ...



hot tub?


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am thinking about making a new garden bed.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185376527140?hash=item2b294d5324:g:TIoAAOSwF8diTyLD



hard to tell the details on that. seems inexpensive. what size is it? is it cedar?


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2022)

Bremium Ponds this month £50.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> hot tub?



Wouldn't he be in hot water for ordering that?


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> hard to tell the details on that. seems inexpensive. what size is it? is it cedar?




Yes, you see der pattern and knit it.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am thinking about making a new garden bed.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/185376527140?hash=item2b294d5324:g:TIoAAOSwF8diTyLD



My wife said that she has that book and made a knitted allotment.


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Jun 2022)

I'm watching Yes, Prime Minister for the first time. This gem came up and it's brilliant.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l63aIA3e-Tc


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2022)

If a Blank picture appears the post of the knitted allotment didn't work.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jun 2022)

My wife and her friends did it using knitting and felt .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jun 2022)

Gazing at big fluffy clouds ☁️


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2022)

Relaxing on the patio after managing to mow the back lawn


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2022)

I just had some pastrami for brunch. I'd forgotten how much I like it.


----------



## mybike (2 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Last night we had a female Blackbird emptying our gutters of moss . I could see moss falling down past our window like it was snowing . My wife went out to see what was going on to see a Blackbird busy tossing moss out of the gutter .
> At least it will save me having to do it .



We enquired how much clearing our roof of moss would cost, we were told £12000, but he seemed reluctant to give us a written quote, wanting us to sign up then & there. Do you hire out your blackbird?


----------



## mybike (2 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> There's never a dull moment here.
> 
> My neighbour is painting his garden gate.



You'll be able to watch it dry then.


----------



## tyred (2 Jun 2022)

I made scrambled egg on smoked salmon with wholemeal toast for lunch


----------



## tyred (2 Jun 2022)

The work men have dug a hole in the road, put a cordon around it and then they all left.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> The work men have dug a hole in the road, put a cordon around it and then they all left.



Of course. That's what they're supposed to do.

And in a few weeks another bunch of workmen will turn up and fill the hole in.

There _may_ be someone who comes along and fixes what caused the hole to be dug, but that's not guaranteed. By then anyone involved will have forgotten why the hole was needed in the first place, and local residents will just be relieved it's filled-in.

SWMBO is off to rural Co. Cavan tomorrow to visit her father's relatives. My guess is the roads will have quite a few holes around there  .


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2022)

Warm, still and overcast here chez Casa Reynard - although it WAS sunny earlier.

I did not sleep well, as I kept waking up to cough. And am still coughing for England, although now it's a dry cough, and that's bloody horrible. I did sit back and watch Trooping the Colour though - have to admit, I do like watching this sort of thing, and I do rather enjoy listening to the world's best Ooompah band. 

The Queen's hat and coat reminded me very much of Wedgewood jasperware. 

I plan on a quiet afternoon. Might make a start on a piece of artwork later.

Anyways it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Whats up Mr. B ? l've been absent from CC for quite a while so lost track of events !!



Glad you're back


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> SWMBO's got into the departure lounge. Hoping the flight's on time I've four days off. So ... normally I buy something wholly inappropriate whilst she's away, then hope she doesn't find out
> 
> Previously it's been a Talbot Samba Cabrio, bikes, etc. The Samba I _now realise_ I should've kept given they've gone up massively in value.
> 
> But ... this time I've not bought anything ... yet! Suggestions please ...



Depends what you mean by wholly inappropriate... 

OTOH that Crossle FF1600 is still up for grabs on the 'bay. They're made in Northern Ireland so make of that what you will...


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> We enquired how much clearing our roof of moss would cost, *we were told £12000*, but he seemed reluctant to give us a written quote, wanting us to sign up then & there. Do you hire out your blackbird?



Is there an extra zero in there, or do you live in a palatial mansion?


----------



## tyred (2 Jun 2022)

I didn't think it was possible but the rain has got even heavier


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> If a Blank picture appears the post of the knitted allotment didn't work.



oh haha, oops, my bad, I'm so used to ppl making cedar garden "boxes"


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2022)

Lovely luncheon. Two of my wholegrain rolls, one filled with garlic sausage, the other with camembert, plus a banana, half a ripe mango and two


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2022)

That's the single bed frame back upstairs just the mattress to go next


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jun 2022)

SSE tell me I am £248 in credit so they have to put up my DD by £12 per month.

Our new ferry seems to be spending the day doing dummy runs at berthing at the linkspan. They sailed round from Leith where it was being adapted to our system of docking but obviously no practice at handling at close quarters.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2022)

I have a 

I also have a herd of heffalumps tap dancing on my kidneys.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> That's the single bed frame back upstairs just the mattress to go next



wow, I guess you've recovered nicely!


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have a
> 
> I also have a herd of heffalumps tap dancing on my kidneys.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## pawl (2 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Relaxing on the patio after managing to mow the back lawn



Well done


----------



## pawl (2 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is there an extra zero in there, or do you live in a palatial mansion?



I paid £500 to have the roof cleared this did included having several ridge tiles reset..


----------



## tyred (2 Jun 2022)

I bought a chrysanthemum to brighten up my room a bit. 

It says "do not eat" on the label 

A shame as I was really looking forward to having chrysanthemum and chips.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, so I've just been informed, they're called Honey Puffs now.
> Sounds healthier, probably.
> That's marketing for you!


Eight years ago now.
https://www.digitalspy.com/tech/a824741/sugar-puffs-rebrand-cereal-new-honey-monster/


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Eight years ago now.
> https://www.digitalspy.com/tech/a824741/sugar-puffs-rebrand-cereal-new-honey-monster/



Time flies when you're having fun, doesn't it!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Time flies when you're having fun, doesn't it!


That or you've been eating eight year old Sugar Puffs.

They even got rid of the Honey Monster!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> A guy in a yellow jacket spent about ten minutes peering down a manhole cover and now they're lifting the cones and signs again.


You got the registration number this time for the Guards.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> View attachment 647349



Your graph misses the first 30 minutes waiting for the adverts and promotion of other movies to finish.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> _If_ it matches, eBay _might_ be your source since it's an 'amputee shoe' search  : https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...tleDesc=0&_odkw=right+shoe+only&_osacat=93427


One from a shoe shop display would do, usually the one for the left foot on display.


----------



## tyred (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You got the registration number this time for the Guards.



They're looking into it.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jun 2022)

Leftover Chinese this evening.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> They're looking into it.


Just as well you got the number then, if they left a hole for the Guards to look into.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Who invented the awful things ?


Blame the Chinese and/or the Vikings.
But for bringing them to the UK, 1689AD, blame businessman and diplomat Paul Rycaut.


----------



## tyred (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just as well you got the number then, if they left a hole for the Guards to look into.



It has to be guarded incase someone steals it.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Ernie has been, thank you





Illaveago said:


> Does he come down the chimney like the other fella ?





biggs682 said:


> Afraid not he deposited straight to my bank account


He didn't leave it on the doorstep with the milk?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jun 2022)

Am I alone in thinking today has felt like an early Sunday? And that there's a row of 3 more to come?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Am I alone in thinking today has felt like an early Sunday? And that there's a row of 3 more to come?


Nope!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> True, l was once woodbutcherchris a simple ships chippy. Now l'll show my true colours because l'm on the right tack and it's all plain sailing. Mind you, l do have to make up leeway and l don't want to rock the boat because all is shipshape and Bristol fashion so there will be no need to sail close to the wind because now l am woodbutchmaster and no making waves from here on in


No longer in SW France?


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> That or you've been eating eight year old Sugar Puffs.
> 
> They even got rid of the Honey Monster!



Yes, but we have our own @cookiemonster.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Am I alone in thinking today has felt like an early Sunday? And that there's a row of 3 more to come?



I thought the Bank Holidays are tomorrow and Monday.


----------



## tyred (2 Jun 2022)

Time to visit the Land of Nod I think. 

Only two more sleeps until I pick up my Moulton


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jun 2022)

a/c technician pushed a button & that was it. $218.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2022)

I have a


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> a/c technician pushed a button & that was it. $218.


You made a note of which button, for next time it happens?


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2022)

Anyways, I'm feeling rather bleurgh, so off to bed via hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> I thought the Bank Holidays are tomorrow and Monday.



Spring Bank hol was yesterday (Thursday), today is an extra day just for the heck of it. It was swapped around for Her Majestinesses junket.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2022)

I'm going to Milton Keynes this morning. I hope to be let out by lunchtime..


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to Milton Keynes this morning. I hope to be let out by lunchtime..



Ooh I am watching a few nice bikes in MK .

Good luck and don't get lost or follow signs 🙂


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2022)

Looks a white/grey colour outside
Could be time I went and made a cuppa


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Ooh I am watching a few nice bikes in MK .
> 
> Good luck and don't get lost or follow signs 🙂



Initially, I will use H7 to access V10, then back down V10 to H8. 
I know my H's & V's you know!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I know my H's & V's you know! 😂



That's good don't want you getting lost


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Am I alone in thinking today has felt like an early Sunday? And that there's a row of 3 more to come?



I thought it was Saturday .


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2022)

I just asked Mrs Tenkaykev if she was doing parkrun this morning, well it certainly feels like a Saturday 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2022)

Morning .
The peep on the radio said that it was Friday today .
The sky here is a light grey with tinges of blue and pink .
One of the Nikon cameras developed a problem it wouldn't recognize the flash card . It ea the original problem with it . I discovered that one of the pins inside the camera body is lower than the rest . It must have been pushed down at some time . I will try to pull it back up with a pair of very thin pliers. It's very narrow and dark in there .


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> That's good don't want you getting lost



Today is not for work (it's for pleasure, if you can call a trip to MK a pleasure!) but my driving instructions to one destination there is 'At the 13th roundabout, turn left'. 
Luckily, the truck is semi-automatic so in can use my left toes after I run out of fingers..


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> The prep on the radio said that it was Friday today .
> The sky here is a light grey with tinges of blue and pink .
> One of the Nikon cameras developed a problem it wouldn't recognize the flash card . It ea the original problem with it . I discovered that one of the pins inside the camera body is lower than the rest . It must have been pushed down at some time . I will try to pull it back up with a pair of very thin pliers. It's very narrow and dark in there .



Is it “ compact flash “? My Nikon has a CF card, I’ve always thought the array of pins to be a sub optimal design.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Today is not for work (it's for pleasure, if you can call a trip to MK a pleasure!) but my driving instructions to one destination there is 'At the 13th roundabout, turn left'.
> Luckily, the truck is semi-automatic so in can use my left toes after I run out of fingers..



What I used to do if I wasn't sure which roundabout to turn off at was to whiz round a couple of times to see what the options were .  Those were the days when I had a mini .


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is it “ compact flash “? My Nikon has a CF card, I’ve always thought the array of pins to be a sub optimal design.



I think it is !  it is the old big version . It is deep down inside with highly polished wall so when you shine a torch in there it's . Arrrgh!
I think there are 2 rows of 25 pins. 
It is going to have to be planned very carefully . My brother told me to earth myself , the pliers and the camera to prevent a static discharge. I will need to find my head magnifying thingy . Not that I need to make my head look any bigger !  
Oh ! And lots of crossed fingers .
The camera has previously taken some good pictures . I bought it cheap with a fault and thought I had fixed it . It was a cheap way of getting a battery, charger and strap plus a camera if I could fix it . I haven't given up yet .


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jun 2022)

Another lovely day with sunshine and little wind so out at 0630 for a trike spin.
Strange thuggish looking character wandering about a boggy area used by nesting birds. No camera gear visible but carrying a bag. Looking for eggs?
Got a first yesterday which was a tourist complaining about tourists. He had been fishing in a loch near the road when a car pulled up and parked in a passing place. Occupants got out and wandered down to the loch and started throwing stones into the water beside him.
I need to keep reminding myself. This is not Sunday.


----------



## tyred (3 Jun 2022)

I hadn't noticed the email to say the time had been changed so logged into my Teams meeting 15 minutes early and was wondering why I was talking to myself


----------



## cookiemonster (3 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I thought it was Saturday .



Me too. We're off today as well. Very confusing.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> No longer in SW France?



I'm still based in Occitanie , specifically the Lot. The urge to move on is much diminished in fact we are kind of taking the first steps towards buying an old (very old) water mill. This being France it could take quite a while


----------



## tyred (3 Jun 2022)

They're back and peering down another manhole cover further down the street. Mitsubishi L200 on cone duty today.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2022)

As it must now be Sunday we forgot to put out our bins which would be Friday ! 
I looked out of our bedroom window to see that the neighbours had put theirs out . 
Panic! I rushed to get dressed to put them out . Did it !


----------



## mybike (3 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Is there an extra zero in there, or do you live in a palatial mansion?



No, that's what we were told. It's a bungalow that has bedrooms added in the roof.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> No, that's what we were told. It's a bungalow that has bedrooms added in the roof.



Perhaps try a long reach garden sprayer ( Spear and Jackson have a 5 litre sprayer with a wand that you can extend indefinitely with extra screw on pieces ) couple this with something like " Wet and Forget " which I've had good results with.


----------



## mybike (3 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> A guy in a yellow jacket spent about ten minutes peering down a manhole cover and now they're lifting the cones and signs again.



Are you sure you're not expecting a celebrity visit & they're checking for bombs in drains?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> No, that's what we were told. It's a bungalow that has bedrooms added in the roof.



Do they intend to put scaffolding up? Most roof or high up stuff isn't / can't be done using ladders due to elven safety.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You made a note of which button, for next time it happens?



hehe, yes!


----------



## mybike (3 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Perhaps try a long reach garden sprayer ( Spear and Jackson have a 5 litre sprayer with a wand that you can extend indefinitely with extra screw on pieces ) couple this with something like " Wet and Forget " which I've had good results with.



It might need some force.



PeteXXX said:


> Do they intend to put scaffolding up? Most roof or high up stuff isn't / can't be done using ladders due to elven safety.



Yes, that puts the cost up, we've got six gables, so it's a bit complicated.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2022)

I accidentally crunched my Sherbet Lemon instead of sucking it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> It might need some force.



The sales pitch for " Wet and Forget " is that you just spray it on and leave it, over a period of several weeks the rain and wind cleans the moss and mould. 
Might be worth a try for very little outlay. ( a controlled experiment on an easy to access part of the roof to see how it compares to an untreated part )


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2022)

That's the rear garden edged. 
Bug box secured against the fence ready for the bugs


----------



## DCLane (3 Jun 2022)

I've just tried to rescue a bumblebee that caught itself in a spider's web in my conservatory (behind my 'spare' work desk/worktop)

I failed


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think it is !  it is the old big version . It is deep down inside with highly polished wall so when you shine a torch in there it's . Arrrgh!
> I think there are 2 rows of 25 pins.
> It is going to have to be planned very carefully . My brother told me to earth myself , the pliers and the camera to prevent a static discharge. I will need to find my head magnifying thingy . Not that I need to make my head look any bigger !
> Oh ! And lots of crossed fingers .
> The camera has previously taken some good pictures . I bought it cheap with a fault and thought I had fixed it . It was a cheap way of getting a battery, charger and strap plus a camera if I could fix it . I haven't given up yet .



Just had a rummage in my drawer of bits that might possibly come in useful one day🤔 Found an assortment of memory cards from a Sony chewing gum shaped one to a Micro USB.
Some of them are in MB not GB!


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've just tried to rescue a bumblebee that caught itself in a spider's web in my conservatory (behind my 'spare' work desk/worktop)
> 
> I failed



I keep a clear plastic tub and a bit of card handy for such occasions. Comes in handy for bees stuck inside a window as well.


----------



## tyred (3 Jun 2022)

I'm having visitors this evening.


----------



## Hebe (3 Jun 2022)

I have two gigs in the next 24 hours. Lockdown has not apparently improved my performance nerves


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2022)

Breezy and overcast here chez Casa Reynard, but it is very warm.

Did not sleep well. A combo of coughing and TTOTM. So I am feeling like a mardy bag today. Mum's been an absolute angel, and a nice big hug really does make you feel better.

Spent the morning working on a new piece of artwork and am now just chilling and watching some horse racing.

Had two rolls for luncheon, one with garlic sasuage, one with the last of the camembert and some apricot chutney, plus a banana, half a mango and two


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Breezy and overcast here chez Casa Reynard, but it is very warm.
> 
> Did not sleep well. A combo of coughing and TTOTM. So I am feeling like a mardy bag today. Mum's been an absolute angel, and a nice big hug really does make you feel better.
> 
> ...



Can I give you a PPTTOTM NR to cheer you up? 🤔


----------



## Hebe (3 Jun 2022)

It’s pouring down. Hail and thunder forecast.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Can I give you a PPTTOTM NR to cheer you up? 🤔



Why not?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2022)

Still no responses about the apartment, but I've just heard that the grotty one I really didn't want is no longer available, so I don't have to feel pressure to take it...


----------



## gavgav (3 Jun 2022)

Cyclechat tells me it’s 10 years today since I joined the forum! Where does time go? Good of them to provide me with a Bank Holiday to honour the occasion 😁


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2022)

I've been doing some research on a couple of things I fancy having a punt at on the 'bay. Have decided to pass on one of the two, as it's not entirely original and, if I'm honest, not really my taste. It's just that it fell into my price bracket and I'd be a fool to not look, at least. The other I'll definitely have a go at, having found another one for sale elsewhere - way overpriced, but with far better photos and a complete technical spec.

And I've also finished the basic ink drawing for the piece of artwork and am starting to put in some of the detail.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2022)

Right, I am much in need of a


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2022)

Well I've had a successful day .
I managed to lock my wife out of the house when I went off on a ride with my friend ! 
I thought that she had walked to the shops ! 
The other bit is that the rubber cover for the USB charging plug of my Cree cycle head light fell off somewhere on my ride !  I blame the lovely smooth roads we now have ! 
I did 15 miles .


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2022)

I got sidetracked and picked up some bits for supper from the utility room and picked some fresh mint from the garden.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jun 2022)

Heard a police car going past with blues and twos as the police station is only a few hundred yards from my house. Came back shortly after with ambulance following in time for a medivac helicopter landing on the golf course. Helicopter headed for Oban so not a scuba diver with bends as they hear north to Ft William where the nearest decompression chamber is located.

New fashion? Two girls of Chinese appearance just walked past. One had left leg with short tights above the knee and the right leg full length. Looked to be intentional and no obvious injury tho' there could be some medical reason.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

TV dinner tonight, as there's a documentary on the crown jewels that mum and I fancy watching.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2022)

Blue skies with a bit of grey clouds 
Been dry all day


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jun 2022)

Georgie's asleep but he has left his tongue out .


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2022)

Time for me to be sensible and go to bed...


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2022)

Had a lovely supper of cold chicken, bulghur wheat, tzatziki and a sliced tomato.

Clive Myerie's documentary on the crown jewels wasn't entirely what I was expecting, but was no less interesting for that. And I learned a bit as well, so that's good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jun 2022)

I've just poured a tot of " Big Peat " whisky.


----------



## Hebe (3 Jun 2022)

Gig was not too shabby at all. Now I need to take my contacts out and get something to eat.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Georgie's asleep but he has left his tongue out .



Tongue blep!


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2022)

Anyone near Colne?
Three earthquakes on three consecutive days. What a way to start June!

https://earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk/earthquakes/recent_events/20220601015100.html


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, so I've just been informed, they're called Honey Puffs now.
> Sounds healthier, probably.
> That's marketing for you!



Honey Monster Puffs for a bit.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oh haha, oops, my bad, I'm so used to ppl making cedar garden "boxes"
> View attachment 647318
> 
> 
> View attachment 647320



Lovely design


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just had a rummage in my drawer of bits that might possibly come in useful one day🤔 Found an assortment of memory cards from a Sony chewing gum shaped one to a Micro USB.
> Some of them are in MB not GB!
> 
> View attachment 647466



You can get an adapter that goes from the CF card with the pins to the SD card.

View: https://www.amazon.com/Compact-Memory-Adapter-Reader-Converter/dp/B08JYXNW22/ref=sr_1_6?crid=QUBM5W671QIO&keywords=cf+card+adapter&qid=1654299115&sprefix=cf+card+adapters%2Caps%2C690&sr=8-6


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2022)

Sorry I have not been here for the last few days. I was in hospital for intestinal blockage. Wife, Gastro Doc and GP were in the hallway at the hospital talking in hushed tones. I have been served a little square of seared cod for dinner, along with some mock lobster and a tiny potato. I think these events are related. Gastric tube, not recommended. Even more so, the poor sick old fellow also in my room had to watch every minute of the Platinum Jubilee. But I let him run the telly as it appeared to give him great joy. I have seen every American mystery series for the last few years, now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2022)

Glad to be back with you.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sorry I have not been here for the last few days. I was in hospital for intestinal blockage. Wife, Gastro Doc and GP were in the hallway at the hospital talking in hushed tones. I have been served a little square of seared cod for dinner, along with some mock lobster and a tiny potato. I think these events are related. Gastric tube, not recommended. Even more so, the poor sick old fellow also in my room had to watch every minute of the Platinum Jubilee. But I let him run the telly as it appeared to give him great joy. I have seen every American mystery series for the last few years, now.


Hope you get home soon, and are feeling better as soon as possible.


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sorry I have not been here for the last few days. I was in hospital for intestinal blockage. Wife, Gastro Doc and GP were in the hallway at the hospital talking in hushed tones. I have been served a little square of seared cod for dinner, along with some mock lobster and a tiny potato. I think these events are related. Gastric tube, not recommended. Even more so, the poor sick old fellow also in my room had to watch every minute of the Platinum Jubilee. But I let him run the telly as it appeared to give him great joy. I have seen every American mystery series for the last few years, now.



Mend quickly xxx


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2022)

Right, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## tyred (4 Jun 2022)

'Tis way past my bed time. I'm getting too old for going to pubs but the music was good.


----------



## tyred (4 Jun 2022)

And now it seems someone's car alarm has gone off


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sorry I have not been here for the last few days. I was in hospital for intestinal blockage. Wife, Gastro Doc and GP were in the hallway at the hospital talking in hushed tones. I have been served a little square of seared cod for dinner, along with some mock lobster and a tiny potato. I think these events are related. Gastric tube, not recommended. Even more so, the poor sick old fellow also in my room had to watch every minute of the Platinum Jubilee. But I let him run the telly as it appeared to give him great joy. I have seen every American mystery series for the last few years, now.



Ouch. Good to hear from you. Mend quickly.



Gravity Aided said:


> Even more so, the poor sick old fellow also in my room had to watch every minute of the Platinum Jubilee.



If that was the cure, I dread to think what the disease was. Couldn't you argue it was a cruel and unusual punishment?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2022)

After a week of commuting on gravel roads my bike is _filthy_.

I've used 2/3 of the current Marmite pot.


----------



## dave r (4 Jun 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 647542



Nice one.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2022)

Blueish skies.
Time for a cuppa


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2022)

Morning .
Grey and raining here . They have promised sunshine for this afternoon .
I can look forward to thunder storms tomorrow.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

Slightly sunny, clouds and (possibly, hopefully not) a bit of rain forecast at 14:00/15:00 as I'm riding over to a local jazz festival at 15:30 ish 🎺


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sorry I have not been here for the last few days. I was in hospital for intestinal blockage. Wife, Gastro Doc and GP were in the hallway at the hospital talking in hushed tones. I have been served a little square of seared cod for dinner, along with some mock lobster and a tiny potato. I think these events are related. Gastric tube, not recommended. Even more so, the poor sick old fellow also in my room had to watch every minute of the Platinum Jubilee. But I let him run the telly as it appeared to give him great joy. I have seen every American mystery series for the last few years, now.



Take care ! You don't want to have to sit through all those repeats again !


----------



## mybike (4 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> The sales pitch for " Wet and Forget " is that you just spray it on and leave it, over a period of several weeks the rain and wind cleans the moss and mould.
> Might be worth a try for very little outlay. ( a controlled experiment on an easy to access part of the roof to see how it compares to an untreated part )



Not much is accessible from the third rung of a ladder, and that's my limit.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Slightly sunny, clouds and (possibly, hopefully not) a bit of rain forecast at 14:00/15:00 as I'm riding over to a local jazz festival at 15:30 ish 🎺



You not going to the Ferrari day at Sywell then ?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Gentle breeze outside
Birds have been fed
Left the wildlife camera out as per normal just forgot to turn it on.

Get well soon @Gravity Aided


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> You not going to the Ferrari day at Sywell then ?



Nope, probably not.. Though it would only add about 10 miles onto my loop.


----------



## tyred (4 Jun 2022)

A glorious sunny morning 

I came to the park for some peace and quiet on this morning's walk and I find some twit from the council going around with a leaf blower doing absolutely nothing of any use but making a lot of noise and big clouds of two stroke smoke. I think he has overdone the oil mix

Will soon be time to leave to collect my Moulton  Shame it's such a nice morning to waste sitting in a tin box.


----------



## Hebe (4 Jun 2022)

Get well soon @Gravity Aided 

just checked the weather for this morning’s outdoor gig.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

I'm descaling my coffee machine. And the kettle. And the shower head.. 

Busy busy!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

Also, I'm charging my phone... 

Who said men can't multi-task!!


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jun 2022)

Another hot sunny day in prospect but household chores need to be done. Washing machine has just finished so need to go and sort that lot out.
Other than that I have nothing planned and the roads will be too busy anyway.
Last sportif here cyclists had the holiday house opposite and had 3 vehicles in local spaces rather than use the dedicated parking they have. Much fury from residents and the owner has now decided his life may be slightly more peaceful if he puts up a notice asking tenants not to block our spaces. Not that some of them bother appeasing the peasants.


----------



## pawl (4 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> After a week of commuting on gravel roads my bike is _filthy_.
> 
> I've used 2/3 of the current Marmite pot.



We’ll done that man Now get on with the last third


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2022)

Front garden needs some tidying up after my stepson mowed the lawn.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jun 2022)

Drinking green tea 🍵


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jun 2022)

Grey & breezy day here. Perfect for a day out somewhere else - the only problem is that it's currently raining where that somewhere else is.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sorry I have not been here for the last few days. I was in hospital for intestinal blockage. Wife, Gastro Doc and GP were in the hallway at the hospital talking in hushed tones. I have been served a little square of seared cod for dinner, along with some mock lobster and a tiny potato. I think these events are related. Gastric tube, not recommended. Even more so, the poor sick old fellow also in my room had to watch every minute of the Platinum Jubilee. But I let him run the telly as it appeared to give him great joy. I have seen every American mystery series for the last few years, now.


That's a grim way to end spring. I hope you get summer off to a better start.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2022)

One brown bin full 
One headless juvenile starling


----------



## rockyroller (4 Jun 2022)

Reggie was out, then in, then fed. I'm off to NY again. hope the car holds up


----------



## rockyroller (4 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I was in hospital for intestinal blockage


glad you're on the other side of that! 

what did you do, swallow a monkey wrench?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2022)

I just noticed a label on the back of my diary saying that the pages are 100% recyclable !

Now what did I do last week ? 

Doh!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> View attachment 647575
> 
> Reggie was out, then in, then fed. I'm off to NY again. hope the car holds up



Why is Batman hiding in your garden ?


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2022)

Grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. Can't comment on the temperature as I haven't been outside.

Slept well, but am still coughing for England. Washed my face masks and they're now all lined up in a row on the radiator rack in the bathroom. I handwash them, because if I stick them in the laundry, they become a magnet for cat hair. Which is not great for something you wear over your nose and mouth... 

I watched the Jakarta E-prix on catch up. It was a VERY entertaining race with a three way fight for the lead that went right down to the wire. I shan't spoiler it for anyone who wants to watch it and hasn't.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ouch. Good to hear from you. Mend quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> If that was the cure, I dread to think what the disease was. Couldn't you argue it was a cruel and unusual punishment?



I should say. He was watching American Fox news coverage, so I was subjected to Piers Morgan going on about the usual topics. Mr O'Meara/Morgan is not my favorite media figure. And his two spray tanned compatriots in the booth seemed to know precious little about the events going on.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Gentle breeze outside
> Birds have been fed
> Left the wildlife camera out as per normal just forgot to turn it on.
> ...



Thank You very much, you the same.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mend quickly xxx



Many thanks, I will try and do so.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> Get well soon @Gravity Aided
> 
> just checked the weather for this morning’s outdoor gig.



Thank you. I'm hopeful on that score.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2022)

Had a couple of light rain showers


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's a grim way to end spring. I hope you get summer off to a better start.



Thank you. I will get to work on that.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2022)

Two wholegrain rolls for lunch - one with the last of the garlic sausage, one with cheddar & chutney. Plus a banana, an orange and the obligatory two


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2022)

I have stripped a whole load of forget-me-not seeds just now, and set them in a tupperware tray to dry. Will do another lot next week after the wet weather has moved through.

I always take some seed to add to the wildflower meadow in the churchyard where someone dear to me is buried, and I've promised some to @Pat "5mph" for her community garden thingy as well.

T'is very hot here. And rather muggy.


----------



## Hebe (4 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have been served a little square of seared cod for dinner, along with some mock lobster and a tiny potato.


This has given me a B52s “Rock Lobster “ ear worm. 🦞🦞🦞  Will you know you’re better when you can eat the real thing?

This morning’s gig went very well. I took clothes pegs to hold the music on the stand so then had to use my foot to stop the stand blowing over. Little children were dancing and that always makes me happy.


----------



## Hebe (4 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Slightly sunny, clouds and (possibly, hopefully not) a bit of rain forecast at 14:00/15:00 as I'm riding over to a local jazz festival at 15:30 ish 🎺



Hope it’s warm and dry, as much for the musicians as the audience!


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jun 2022)

Nodded off at the table while reading the " Mundane News " thread...


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2022)

Two frozen bit's of fish just jumped out of the freezer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Two frozen bit's of fish just jumped out of the freezer


Maybe they felt out of plaice in there....


----------



## simongt (4 Jun 2022)

As heavy rain is 'due' tomorrow, maybe I'll make a start on a small suitcase of family photos, some 100years plus old, left to me by my late mum, bless her. I plan on sorting them into large envos of individual family members and then decide what to do with them for the best. Everything from large framed to ones about 25mm square, to albums like the one my dad did just after they were married, entitled simply 'Us'. 
Going to be an interesting project.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Nodded off at the table while reading the " Mundane News " thread...



It's doing it's job, then 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> Hope it’s warm and dry, as much for the musicians as the audience!



It was dry 👍
It'd rained up until an hour before they started, then the sun came out ☀ 🎷


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

People flocked there in their 10's!!
Even the vicar turned up to serve orange squash 😎


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2022)

Sent off some more queries for an apartment. One came back negative, one invited me for a visit.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jun 2022)

We're attempting to fit roof bars to my new Honda CR-V. Son no. 2 has taken over as I'm apparently useless at it.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jun 2022)

Hot day up to 22.6C and set to continue tomorrow.
The sportif tomorrow has got a record entry level of nearly 500 apparently so will be starting in two lots The long route at 0800 and the shorter one at 0900. Mass start with a lead vehicle for the first half mile which is on double width road rather than single track which is most of the remainder.
The first ferry does not arrive until 1041so the chaos of meeting a mass of cyclists should be avoided as the long route ones will be past the terminal well before that tho' they will meet traffic from the south end heading for the ferry. Probably not too many on a Sunday morning tho' when we did time trials traffic volume was surprising.
Quite comical as I was on duty at the finish with an orange waistcoat and clipboard. The local plod who was also a cyclist stopped for a chat as he was passing and panic ensued with oncoming traffic slowing down dramatically when they saw the clipboard and stopwatch with a police car in attendance.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2022)

I am watching Hungary v England.

Painting put away for today. OK, it's line-and-wash, but hey...


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2022)

Half time in the footy. Time to put some presentable clothes on, stick some money in my purse, gather up my bags and head off to Tesco for a spot of yellow stickering.

See y'all on t'other side.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> This has given me a B52s “Rock Lobster “ ear worm. 🦞🦞🦞  Will you know you’re better when you can eat the real thing?
> 
> This morning’s gig went very well. I took clothes pegs to hold the music on the stand so then had to use my foot to stop the stand blowing over. Little children were dancing and that always makes me happy.



I may go to work Monday. I may go to store after, as I usually have to be the selector of seafood.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jun 2022)

About two minutes ago you may have heard a large explosion from the direction of south Germany. 

Do not be alarmed: I just sneezed.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

A pea bounced of my plate and left buttery bimble marks across the table!


----------



## Hebe (4 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 647646
> 
> People flocked there in their 10's!!
> Even the vicar turned up to serve orange squash 😎



Those musicians are in short sleeves! We were all in jackets and I was on the edge of asking the drummer for a hug to help warm up afterward. My sax, which is as reliably sharp as the day is long, barely made it up to pitch. Still good though, and all credit to the audience who stayed shivering through the whole set.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> Those musicians are in short sleeves! We were all in jackets and I was on the edge of asking the drummer for a hug to help warm up afterward. My sax, which is as reliably sharp as the day is long, barely made it up to pitch. Still good though, and all credit to the audience who stayed shivering through the whole set.



The wind was very gusty, but not atall cold. I started off in my Altura Night Vision, ended up taking it off whilst watching.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2022)

Well that picture does not look right there so the search for it's location continues


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I always take some seed to add to the wildflower meadow in the churchyard where someone dear to me is buried, and I've promised some to @Pat "5mph" for her community garden thingy as well.


Thank you so much for the kind offer, I have loads at the moment


----------



## classic33 (4 Jun 2022)

simongt said:


> As heavy rain is 'due' tomorrow, maybe I'll make a start on a small suitcase of family photos, some 100years plus old, left to me by my late mum, bless her. I plan on sorting them into large envos of individual family members and then decide what to do with them for the best. Everything from large framed to ones about 25mm square, to albums like the one my dad did just after they were married, entitled simply 'Us'.
> Going to be an interesting project.


If you're intending to write anything on them, use a pencil not a pen.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jun 2022)

The sky here has all gone pink!


----------



## tyred (4 Jun 2022)

Very happy with my new Moulton 

Just need a bit of TLC to the front brake and some tweaks to the riding position. Took a bit of practice to get the hang of the four speed hub as it's using a friction shifter and not the correct SA one. 

It also lies in the back of the car without removing the wheels


----------



## tyred (4 Jun 2022)

Due to a pocket malfunction, my car key is stuck in the lining down the leg of my tracksuit bottoms.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2022)

A mixed night in Tesco. Started out with dismay at finding out that the meat and fish counters have closed permanently. Cockitty buggery, that's a damned inconvenience. 

That aside, I had a good evening's pickings. Came home with a large organic chicken, a tray of turkey breast steaks, green beans, cherry tomatoes, oyster mushrooms, grapes, plums, oranges, a job lot of tangerines, bagels, a selection of wraps, hot cross buns, teacakes and a fruit loaf.

I can do a fair bit with that.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jun 2022)

Pat 5mph said:


> Thank you so much for the kind offer, I have loads at the moment



If you want them, let me know, hun. They do like a corner that's a bit shady and slightly damp.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2022)

I've done a load of laundry, shaved, and watched a mad Russian film on Channel 4.

I also enjoyed my breakfast at lunchtime (bacon sandwich) so much that I had breakfast (bacon, scrambled eggs and kimchi on toast) again for tea. I guess it's a slightly different take on the standard all day breakfast.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> A mixed night in Tesco. Started out with dismay at finding out that the meat and fish counters have closed permanently. Cockitty buggery, that's a damned inconvenience.
> 
> That aside, I had a good evening's pickings. Came home with a large organic chicken, a tray of turkey breast steaks, green beans, cherry tomatoes, oyster mushrooms, grapes, plums, oranges, a job lot of tangerines, bagels, a selection of wraps, hot cross buns, teacakes and a fruit loaf.
> 
> I can do a fair bit with that.


They're doing away with their deli counters.
And at some stores, the reduced items.

They've applied for a pub licence* for an empty building in the town centre.

*Sale of alcohol for consumption on the premises!


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> They're doing away with their deli counters.
> And at some stores, the reduced items.
> 
> They've applied for a pub licence* for an empty building in the town centre.
> ...



Well, here, the deli counter never re-opened after first lockdown.  I've learned to do without, but the meat and fish counters is a real loss, as the quality is so much better than the pre-packed stuff.

Although I will admit that I am not a typical shopper when it comes to the store's demographics. The majority of what I buy is fresh produce rather than packaged / prepared / oven ready...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Anyways, I am much in need of a


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Well, here, the deli counter never re-opened after first lockdown.  I've learned to do without, but the meat and fish counters is a real loss, as the quality is so much better than the pre-packed stuff.
> 
> Although I will admit that I am not a typical shopper when it comes to the store's demographics. The majority of what I buy is fresh produce rather than packaged / prepared / oven ready...


Not as much been sold over the last two years. Can't think why, can you?


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Anyways, time to put the writing away and head off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2022)

I'm up. Is it Sunday? 

☔


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Jun 2022)

It is indeed Sunday and it's raining by the sea.


----------



## tyred (5 Jun 2022)

Lovely bright sunny morning here


----------



## dave r (5 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Lovely bright sunny morning here



Can you send it this way, its about time we had some sun and warmth.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Jun 2022)

Can have too please.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not as much been sold over the last two years. Can't think why, can you?



So they will be ideally placed for when customers return and go to their opposition !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2022)

Morning .
It is sort of grey here . The thunderstorms which were forecast for last night didn't materialize!  The ground outside looks pretty dry but my car is wet .
Georgie is lying on the bed at the moment trying to get to sleep . My wife said that if we go away we will have to put my dressing gown downstairs for him . It seems as though it is his comfort blanket. He gave it a good going over before settling down .


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2022)

Morning, it's been raining here since at least 3am so nice and moist.
Certainly won't need to water the vegetables and fruit plants tonight.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My wife said that if we go away we will have to put my dressing gown downstairs for him . It seems as though it is his comfort blanket.



You want to be careful doing that , one of our friends does similar with a favoured duvet and when they got home after a night away the family cat had used it to mark his territory....so be warned


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well along with a custard cream


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well along with a custard cream



I couldn't have just *a *custard cream!


----------



## DCLane (5 Jun 2022)

Sat at a TT in North Yorkshire, where it's still dry. Son no. 2 is doing the TT up/down the A19 dual-carriageway.


----------



## Paulus (5 Jun 2022)

Pancakes with blueberries, strawberries and squirty cream for breakfast today. I fancy something sweet.


----------



## tyred (5 Jun 2022)

Nice three mile circumnavigation of the block completed.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jun 2022)

St John's Wort bush has just gone in to bloom


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I couldn't have just *a *custard cream!



I can understand that but......


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2022)

Another hot day in prospect.
Got up at 6 o'clock to get a trike run before the traffic starts and just got back in time as convoys of cars with bikes headed in for the start of the sportif. Camp site looked pretty full when I passed and lots of tents.
One free camper with a dodge used by a friend if mine also. Get a used works van with orange top lights and Road Maintenance sign on the back and you can park most places and nobody bothers you. He also had a hard hat visible on the dashboard.
Inside is a camper conversion but not normally visible.


----------



## Hebe (5 Jun 2022)

It's very grey here. We had a few bits of lighting last night but really need a storm to clear the air.


----------



## Hebe (5 Jun 2022)

Lightning! Though there was lighting too, after Hebe Jr woke me up to point out the Lightning.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jun 2022)

Wish these Magpies would do one. What a racket. We never used to get them here until a few years ago. Loads now and their call has got to be up there as one of the most raucous along with Jays.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> One free camper with a dodge used by a friend if mine also. Get a used works van with orange top lights and Road Maintenance sign on the back and you can park most places and nobody bothers you. He also had a hard hat visible on the dashboard.
> Inside is a camper conversion but not normally visible.


I really like that plan. If the apartment situation doesn't improve I may even try it...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wish these Magpies would do one. What a racket. We never used to get them here until a few years ago. Loads now and their call has got to be up there as one of the most raucous along with Jays.


That reminds me that when I was a child in Leeds, late 50s, I never saw or heard a magpie. It wasn't till the family moved to London in the early 60s that I became familiar with them. Now, they're common in Leeds too. I wonder whether they've gradually extended their habitat northward. 

You wait till the parakeet gets there. It's as rowdy as the magpie. Squawk, I'm flying! Squawk, I'm landing! Squawk, I'm in a tree! Squawk, squawk, squawk, nothing to report!


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That reminds me that when I was a child in Leeds, late 50s, I never saw or heard a magpie. It wasn't till the family moved to London in the early 60s that I became familiar with them. Now, they're common in Leeds too. I wonder whether they've gradually extended their habitat northward.
> 
> You wait till the parakeet gets there. It's as rowdy as the magpie. Squawk, I'm flying! Squawk, I'm landing! Squawk, I'm in a tree! Squawk, squawk, squawk, nothing to report!



Or Robins, as mentioned elsewhere. Very territorial but not so bright:

"My garden"
"No, mine"
"No, mine"
"No mine, because... um... I've got a big red chest"
"Me too... so... my garden"
"Mine"
"Mine"
"Mine"
"Mine"

Meanwhile the Squirrel steals all the fat balls...


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I really like that plan. If the apartment situation doesn't improve I may even try it...



An American student lived in a van on the campus car park for at least a year. Walden on Wheels is the book but cannot remember authors name. The van is only part of the book as he describes how he finished up debt free which is not usual for a student.
If you want more info I do have it on my kindle and could look his name up.
There is a whole sub culture of a variety of people who live in vans.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Wish these Magpies would do one. What a racket. We never used to get them here until a few years ago. Loads now and their call has got to be up there as one of the most raucous along with Jays.



They do not seem to have reached us yet but some have got as far as Oban I think. They have been moving north for quite a long time and they never used to be found north of Glasgow. No jays, no squirrels, no roe deer, no grass snakes, no foxes but some idiot seems to have introduced pine martens and of course sea eagles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> An American student lived in a van on the campus car park for at least a year. Walden on Wheels is the book but cannot remember authors name. The van is only part of the book as he describes how he finished up debt free which is not usual for a student.
> If you want more info I do have it on my kindle and could look his name up.
> There is a whole sub culture of a variety of people who live in vans.



I've been looking at the culture for a while, but the idea of disguising said van as a work van is a new one, although it's actually pretty obvious if you think about it...


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2022)

One digitalis re located


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2022)

Dog's been walked.. 
Dog's been washed.. 
👍


----------



## Speicher (5 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> They do not seem to have reached us yet but some have got as far as Oban I think. They have been moving north for quite a long time and they never used to be found north of Glasgow. No jays, no squirrels, no roe deer, no grass snakes, no foxes but some idiot seems to have introduced pine martens and of course sea eagles.



The deer, foxes, and adders, also ravens are in the field at the end of my garden. I have only seen a baby adder, so I assume the bigger ones are hidden in the long grass at the edge of the field. It is an absolutely enormouse field, full of beans. 

Ravens are extremely noisy birds.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> So they will be ideally placed for when customers return and go to their opposition !


Sainsburys got rid of theirs for the same reason. Morrison's when they were sold.


----------



## tyred (5 Jun 2022)

It's unbelievable hot and sunny. I am planning a little overnight camping trip to the coast but I am going to leave it until after about 2:30 or so to leave to avoid riding in the midday sun. 

Today must be summer 2022. The grey season will probably return tomorrow...


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That reminds me that when I was a child in Leeds, late 50s, I never saw or heard a magpie. It wasn't till the family moved to London in the early 60s that I became familiar with them. Now, they're common in Leeds too. I wonder whether they've gradually extended their habitat northward.
> 
> You wait till the parakeet gets there. It's as rowdy as the magpie. Squawk, I'm flying! Squawk, I'm landing! Squawk, I'm in a tree! Squawk, squawk, squawk, nothing to report!


Head west along the road from Leeds, and I'll say there were plenty of magpies in the 70's.
There's not as many as there used to be however. Numbers are dwindling year on year.

Wait whilst you get the owls on the early hours.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jun 2022)

Son no. 2 didn't get lost on the 10-mile up/down route on the A19, where he caught minute men 1, 2 and 3 and almost caught his 12-minute lady, unlike one rider who was on a country lane _way_ off course, presumably having taken a too-early roundabout for the turn.

How do I know this? I _might_ have taken a wrong turn heading back to the HQ for sign-out ...


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> St John's Wort bush has just gone in to bloom


Place a flower from the St. John’s Wort plant in each of your shoes before taking a walk, if you don't want to tire yourself out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Place a flower from the St. John’s Wort plant in each of your shoes before taking a walk, if you don't want to tire yourself out.



I'm not sure if this is a joke that I'm not getting or if it is a bit of folklore. I could have done with some when I walked the path back in 2007 😉


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm not sure if this is a joke that I'm not getting or if it is a bit of folklore. I could have done with some when I walked the path back in 2007 😉


Can it hurt to try?
There must be something in it.


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Georgie's asleep but he has left his tongue out .



Like this? She'd just woken up.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I'm not sure if this is a joke that I'm not getting or if it is a bit of folklore. I could have done with some when I walked the path back in 2007 😉



Just put some in one shoe and see if both feet get tired.. 👍


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Just put some in one shoe and see if both feet get tired.. 👍



Sounds dangerously like that imperialist western science to me. You'll be claiming washing my bike doesn't cause rain next.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

I tried to divide the chips into two portions over a couple of days. Judging by the huge pile that is currently in the oven I was a bit too conservative yesterday.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Grey and murky here chez Casa Reynard.

It kersplooshed it down overnight, with water weeing into the hallway through a rat hole under the guttering that I hadn't noticed. So muggins had mop-and-bucket duty first thing. It's still drizzling on and off, so at least I'm spared the agony of having to turn up to the street party. I'm still coughing for England, so will just sit and watch the pageant on TV and work on the painting.

Other than that, I' ve had a quiet morning watching a series of film shorts about the history of Toleman. Lovely to see Derek being let loose in a TG183 at a rather soggy Brands.  I've also done a load of laundry and triaged some of the tangerines I bought last night. They were cheap because the crate had been damaged in transit, and there were a few bashed ones.

Time for luncheon. I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I tried to divide the chips into two portions over a couple of days. Judging by the huge pile that is currently in the oven I was a bit too conservative yesterday.



OTOH one can never have too many chips...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I really like that plan. If the apartment situation doesn't improve I may even try it...



How about a narrow boat ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (5 Jun 2022)

Quad bikes can be hazardous ....at least they are when l'm riding, apparently.
To clarify ! 
We have a long heavy chain across the main entrance to our horses paddocks. Yesterday evening after checking that all was as it should be with the horses l set off back to the house on our quad. instead of dismounting and releasing the chain l thought that if l ducked down low enough l could ride the quad under it ! WRONG, chain striking bare head (no helmet) world of pain and blood.
Not sure about what happened then, made it back to the house but of course my partner , ex Swedish airforce helicopter medic operative is away on horsey business  Hey -ho that'll learn yah l hear you say. Mind you today l've had an interesting time trying to remove skin and dried blood from whats left of my hair.
I know, l know ....gross behaviour


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> After a week of commuting on gravel roads my bike is _filthy_.
> 
> I've used 2/3 of the current Marmite pot.



I don't think you're supposed to use marmite on your bike.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I tried to divide the chips into two portions over a couple of days. Judging by the huge pile that is currently in the oven I was a bit too conservative yesterday.



I just ate the lot.

Brrrrrp...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> How about a narrow boat ?



If only. They tend to be a bit bigger here:


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> I don't think you're supposed to use marmite on your bike.



Not even on the chain?


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Lovely luncheon. The last of the wholegrain rolls, one with stuffing & mustard, one with cheddar & chutney, plus an orange, a banana and two


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2022)

Our postman just delivered a letter. 
Are we sure it's Sunday? 🤔


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Wheeeee, Olympic & Paralympic cyclists in the parade!


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Thank you. I will get to work on that.



Make sure you do, your posts are essential to this forum.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

And lots more cyclists!!! One of my cat show friends and her OH are in that part on their pre-war roadsters


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> The deer, foxes, and adders, also ravens are in the field at the end of my garden. I have only seen a baby adder, so I assume the bigger ones are hidden in the long grass at the edge of the field. It is an absolutely enormouse field, full of beans.
> 
> Ravens are extremely noisy birds.



We used to be overrun with ravens and there was great competition for nest sites. My wildlife pal pointed out one which was just by the roadside on a small cliff face which was unusual. They were not popular with farmers as they were a danger to newborn lambs and the ewes as well. Since the upsurge of sea eagles there are not so many now and they tend to shun humanity.
There are adders on Mull but none on Iona since St Columba banished them.
A dead fox was found by the roadside once but my pal reckoned somebody had killed it on the mainland and left it there to wind him up as he was head Ranger.


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> T'is very hot here. And rather muggy.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Minis!!! Lots of Minis!!!


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> About two minutes ago you may have heard a large explosion from the direction of south Germany.
> 
> Do not be alarmed: I just sneezed.



I've heard the Black Forest is now a copse.


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Minis!!! Lots of Minis!!!



Real ones?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> I've heard the Black Forest is now a copse.



I thought it was a gateau!


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I really like that plan. If the apartment situation doesn't improve I may even try it...



Would it work in Germany?


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sounds dangerously like that imperialist western science to me. You'll be claiming washing my bike doesn't cause rain next.



Depends on whether you use marmite.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> Would it work in Germany?



Possibly; it may work long enough, ie until I find a decent apartment. Unfortunately that would mean a large financial outlay for a fairly short period of use.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

We have thunder.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

Now it's raining.


----------



## mybike (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Possibly; it may work long enough, ie until I find a decent apartment. Unfortunately that would mean a large financial outlay for a fairly short period of use.



It would save you the train fare.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

Now it's raining harder.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> It would save you the train fare.



I already cycle to work, I probably would keep doing so...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

Now the wind has blown the washing hanger over.


----------



## simongt (5 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> If you're intending to write anything on them, use a pencil not a pen.


Oh yes, made that mistake a long time ago - !


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

I've had to stop painting because a cat has just climbed onto my lap.

In any case, the light is fading here as it's starting to rain again, so it's a good place to stop. This piece is sort of a commission, so I don't really want to mess it up.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> Real ones?



Yep! Of course. Proper Minis, just like mine.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now the wind has blown the washing hanger over.


Any washing dirtied in the blow over?


----------



## kayakerles (5 Jun 2022)

Breakfast: 2 slices of veggie pizza with BBQ sauce. Hey, don’t knock it til’ you try it! 😋


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We used to be overrun with ravens and there was great competition for nest sites. My wildlife pal pointed out one which was just by the roadside on a small cliff face which was unusual. They were not popular with farmers as they were a danger to newborn lambs and the ewes as well. Since the upsurge of sea eagles there are not so many now and they tend to shun humanity.
> *There are adders on Mull but none on Iona since St Columba banished them.*
> A dead fox was found by the roadside once but my pal reckoned somebody had killed it on the mainland and left it there to wind him up as he was head Ranger.


The frogs, don't forget the frogs.
Or that he tamed the Loch Ness Monster.


----------



## kayakerles (5 Jun 2022)

Oh yes, and a cuppa.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

Anyone have those plans for an Ark handy?



classic33 said:


> Any washing dirtied in the blow over?



No, there were no casualties as far as I can tell.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Anyone have those plans for an Ark handy?



No, 'fraid not. I usually give Mr Noah a call.

But I do have a tin bath.

With a hole in it.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Anyone have those plans for an Ark handy?
> 
> 
> 
> No, there were no casualties as far as I can tell.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> The frogs, don't forget the frogs.
> Or that he tamed the Loch Ness Monster.



Don't know about the frogs but we have plenty of those as well as toads, lizards and slowworms.
So that is why the Loch Ness Monster is in hiding in case he comes back.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2022)

Temp went up to just over 24C in my garden and after a short time I had to cover up in case of sunburn and retreat to a shed.
It is warmer out than in the house so the strange situation of putting on an extra layer when coming indoors.
At the southern exit/entrance to the bay { the Diorlinn} there is a nice sheltered little bay where we sometimes went down to anchor for an extended lunch. There is good holding ground for anchoring and yachts use to stop there overnight. Last night was the first yacht I have seen this year in there as the whole yottie scene seems to have changed and they all cram into the marina with piped water and electric hookups. Floating caravans really.
We would never have used a marina and always anchored overnight in some secluded spot usually up Loch Sunart but sometimes out to Rum and Canna for the weekend. For extended cruises we went further afield but never tied up to a bouy or quayside.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jun 2022)

Never let it be said that Mundane News doesn't have its uses - by looking back a few days I was able to find out that it was my recycling bin that was emptied last week, so it must be the non-recycling bin's turn this time. I'll find out if the Council kept to the schedule when I get home on Monday as, yet again, I find myself in a hotel room in Nottingham getting ready to go and listen to some very loud music.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

It seems to have finally stopped raining here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> It seems to have finally stopped raining here.



We also have sunshine, finally.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We also have sunshine, finally.



Hmph.

Nothing quite so exotic here. It's just a bit less murky, that's all. And the gutter has stopped dripping.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

About to put a bid in on the 'bay.

I am not hopeful, however. This lot has the smell of sniping software about it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> About to put a bid in on the 'bay.
> 
> I am not hopeful, however. This lot has the smell of sniping software about it.



Just posted an ad for my SLR. It's been on a shelf in the wardrobe for a few years. I was going to sell my last lens but found the listing process quite a chore so gave up.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Yep, I was right about the smell... Two lots of sniping software in evidence - I was out of the running anyway as the bidding had already gone over my maximum.

Hey ho, another day, another auction... *shrug*

The search for a Tissot automatic at a sensible price goes on.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2022)

Just been told once bitten twice shy


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Just been told once bitten twice shy



Can you expand on that?


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Can you expand on that?



One of our elderly neighbors and my recent accident


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> It seems to have finally stopped raining here.



I need to go and water my garden shrubs now that you remind me.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jun 2022)

It's raining here and has been for a while now.
We have loaded up our car with stuff to take to the tip tomorrow .


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Lovely supper of penne pasta, with a sauce made from mushrooms, the bits of chicken picked from the carcass (there's always a surprising amount left on the bones), garlic, tarragon and sour cream.

That went down very nicely, and there's enough left for tomorrow.


----------



## Hebe (5 Jun 2022)

It's raining hard here.


----------



## Speicher (5 Jun 2022)

I can see it is raining in the distance. Either that or someone has moved the hills.


----------



## kayakerles (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of penne pasta, with a sauce made from mushrooms, the bits of chicken picked from the carcass (there's always a surprising amount left on the bones), garlic, tarragon and sour cream.
> 
> That went down very nicely, and there's enough left for tomorrow.



That penne meal sounds lovely, Reynard, was it a tomato based sauce, or strictly with Shrooms, sour cream and the spices? 😋


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We also have sunshine, finally.





Reynard said:


> Hmph.
> 
> Nothing quite so exotic here. It's just a bit less murky, that's all. And the gutter has stopped dripping.



Correction; we _had _sunshine. Then it went down behind the buildings opposite, and then the cloud came back...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

kayakerles said:


> That penne meal sounds lovely, Reynard, was it a tomato based sauce, or strictly with Shrooms, sour cream and the spices? 😋



No tomatoes. The sauce was just chopped sautéed mushrooms, three cloves of finely chopped garlic, a couple of generous pinches of dried tarragon, freshly ground black pepper, sour cream and about a cup of the pasta water.

Umm, and some grated Grana Padano cheese on top after serving.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> Make sure you do, your posts are essential to this forum.



Thank you. I left all the American bicycle forums because of the acrimony, and this forum has been a Godsend. I appreciate and respect you all, even when we do not agree.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We have thunder.



You have Donder.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep, I was right about the smell... Two lots of sniping software in evidence - I was out of the running anyway as the bidding had already gone over my maximum.
> 
> Hey ho, another day, another auction... *shrug*
> 
> The search for a Tissot automatic at a sensible price goes on.



Keep an ear to the ground.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> You have Donder.



Or possibly Thonner.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> The search for a Tissot automatic at a sensible price goes on.



Isn't that what James Bond uses, generally with a silencer?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Isn't that what James Bond uses, generally with a silencer?



I think he had a Beretta, but it jammed, and he was stabbed by a poison shoe and in hospital for some time, so they made him get the Walther PPK.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Or possibly Thonner.



I was going for Donner Summer doing her disco thing.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Keep an ear to the ground.



I intend to. 

I do have a backup lot though - somewhat older and fitted with the wrong bracelet. Should be fitted with a lobster-type bracelet however, not a fixo-flex that is too narrow for the (hidden) lugs. Mind, it would sit well on a nice leather strap...

The one I missed out on was a PR100 dating from around 2000-ish.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2022)

Edited for misrememberment


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think he had a Beretta, but it jammed, and he was stabbed by a poison shoe and in hospital for some time, so they made him get the Walther PPK.



Wasn't that *From Russia With Love*?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I intend to.
> 
> I do have a backup lot though - somewhat older and fitted with the wrong bracelet. Should be fitted with a lobster-type bracelet however, not a fixo-flex that is too narrow for the (hidden) lugs. Mind, it would sit well on a nice leather strap...
> 
> The one I missed out on was a PR100 dating from around 2000-ish.



I am thinking along the lines o a Citizen Eco drive, although the Caravelle I have will probably last me until the inevitable. Gives the family something to say "You aren't going to bury him with that, are you?"


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was going for Donner Summer doing her disco thing.



Which one ? 
She did some classic stuff


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Wasn't that *From Russia With Love*?



The Beretta failure was in_ From Russia with Love_, that Krebbs woman stabbed him with her poisoned heel, like some demented platypus.


----------



## tyred (5 Jun 2022)

I was being eaten alive by midges at the campsite so I was forced to go to the pub.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> The Beretta failure was in_ From Russia with Love_, that Krebbs woman stabbed him with her poisoned heel, like some demented platypus.



Yup, I remembered it right.

I do have the book sitting on the shelf behind me, although it's a while since I read it.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am thinking along the lines o a Citizen Eco drive, although the Caravelle I have will probably last me until the inevitable. Gives the family something to say "You aren't going to bury him with that, are you?"



The bun fights for Citizen Eco-drives are equally vicious... 

Reckon the Seiko and Citizen automatics (1975 and 1977 vintages respectively) I picked up will probably both outlast me - they are solid workhorses both. And quite stylish in that bonkers mid-70s way.

I have my grandad's banana-cased Tissot which, while rather battered, still works and keeps good time. Unfortunately, it's too big to sit comfortably on my petite wrists. Which is why I have a hankering for a Tissot.


----------



## Hebe (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yup, I remembered it right.
> 
> I do have the book sitting on the shelf behind me, although it's a while since I read it.



Bizarrely, Mr Hebe has just started watching this one.
I decided to scale my coffee consumption back to pre lockdown levels. The headache is building.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I was being eaten alive by midges at the campsite so I was forced to go to the pub.


Driven to drink by the midges!
That's a new one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> The bun fights for Citizen Eco-drives are equally vicious...
> 
> Reckon the Seiko and Citizen automatics (1975 and 1977 vintages respectively) I picked up will probably both outlast me - they are solid workhorses both. And quite stylish in that bonkers mid-70s way.
> 
> I have my grandad's banana-cased Tissot which, while rather battered, still works and keeps good time. Unfortunately, it's too big to sit comfortably on my petite wrists. Which is why I have a hankering for a Tissot.



I don't know, I was looking at some eco-drives in my jewelers the other day at sub $150 new.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I don't know, I was looking at some eco-drives in my jewelers the other day at sub $150 new.



The cheapest ones in the jewellers in town were £190-something. But have you SEEN the ladies' ones? It's like wearing a Wurlitzer on your wrist...


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> The cheapest ones in the jewellers in town were £190-something. But have you SEEN the ladies' ones? It's like wearing a Wurlitzer on your wrist...



I just don't let the watch thing take precedence over bikes and camera gear.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I just don't let the watch thing take precedence over bikes and camera gear.



I am definitely NOT allowed any more camera gear or bicycles...


----------



## tyred (5 Jun 2022)

Camp fire


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Camp fire
> 
> View attachment 647816


Take yer boots off, yer feet won't feel the heat from the fire otherwise.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jun 2022)

A  would be mighty fine right now. Time to put the kettle on...


----------



## tyred (5 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Take yer boots off, yer feet won't feel the heat from the fire otherwise.



I've got holes in my right shoe as it is!


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just posted an ad for my SLR. It's been on a shelf in the wardrobe for a few years. I was going to sell my last lens but found the listing process quite a chore so gave up.


i sold all my camera equipment (2 x Canon bodies and 2 x 'L' series lenses) during the first lockdown. The Ebay software kept autofilling the incorrect information for one of the lenses so this had to be input manually.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I've got holes in my right shoe as it is!


At least one foot will be warm.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2022)

Time to do an Upsy Daisy and go find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time to do an Upsy Daisy and go find my bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


It should be where you left it. 
If not, you left it a bit late to start looking for it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2022)

Good morning. Toast toasted, Water turning into tea. Weather improved since yesterday, but cold; back to long sleeves for now...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2022)

Morning y'all


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all



Wotcher.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jun 2022)

Pinged by NHS app at 04:45 this morning


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Printer having a hissy fit this morning 
Just a fine drizzle


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Printer having a hissy fit this morning



As far as I can tell that's the default setting for printers.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Pinged by NHS app at 04:45 this morning



Did you ping it back?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> As far as I can tell that's the default setting for printers.



Totally agree


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2022)

Morning.
I blame Simon Calder !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jun 2022)

Ooh! There's going to be an incompetence vote !


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Driven to drink by the midges!
> That's a new one.



Try Sligachan camp site on Skye. You have to carve your way through the midges with a machete there and the pub is the only refuge.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jun 2022)

Another bright sunny day and I seem to have got the recycling bin day right as others have their bins out as well. The chart published by the council for bin dates was done by a sadist of some kind and is impenetrable so it is often just pot luck and bins can lie out for a week till emptied. Frightened to take them back in as it could be just a lorry breakdown causing the delay.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jun 2022)

`


Tenkaykev said:


> Pinged by NHS app at 04:45 this morning



Turned out to be a scam. The link went to a very convincing clone of the NHS web site which gently leads you through to a page asking for 99p postage and a form to input card details


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2022)

I made a mistake when I was wild camping up in Scotland (just south of Oban, if I remember correctly).
I heated a can of Macaroni Cheese on my stove, grabbed my Spork and shovelled some into my mouth completely forgetting that I was wearing a midge net over my head...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jun 2022)

My first tea of the day was undrinkable. The milk had turned. Mug no. 2 is repairing the damage done by the first.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wotcher.


Owdo


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## mybike (6 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I already cycle to work, I probably would keep doing so...



But do you not use the train to return to your family?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Owdo



Aye up.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! There's going to be an incompetence vote !



Is it open to anybody to enter? I think that's something I could win easily 😁

Now on my way home after a night away and the only difference is that the greyness outside the train is dry instead of yesterday's wet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> But do you not use the train to return to your family?



Good point; it never occurred to me to use it for that...

Mind you, with fuel prices as they are, I doubt I'd move it more than I had to.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Aye up.



Guten tag.


----------



## mybike (6 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Keep an ear to the ground.



Shoulder to the wheel


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Aye up.


Ay


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Ay



..up


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> Shoulder to the wheel


Nose to the grindstone.


----------



## Hebe (6 Jun 2022)

Walked in the drizzle this morning. Considering asking the lbs to replace a tube for me on the Vita as it has new tyres that made my hands bleed when I put them on. I suspect I might have introduced the slow puncture at the same time. I expect I’ll end up going for the bleeding hands option first as I do miss a good attempted fettle.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jun 2022)

This request is not mundane, but peeps might be able to help.

Where do I find a map of Europe from 1900 and find out how the boundaries changed over the following fifty years. I would like to know if Prussia was a country or an Empire, and the name of that area now. 

I am the first to admit that my knowledge of European (geographical) History is very limited, possibly non-existent.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> This request is not mundane, but peeps might be able to help.
> 
> Where do I find a map of Europe from 1900 and find out how the boundaries changed over the following fifty years. I would like to know if Prussia was a country or an Empire, and the name of that area now.
> 
> I am the first to admit that my knowledge of European (geographical) History is very limited, possibly non-existent.



The answer to that is "yes", and also "no" and "maybe". Depending on where and when.

This video says it far better than I can, and is much funnier. It's worth pausing when there's lots of text on screen.



As an aside, the little Splinter of Prussia in the south is called Hohenzollern, and still has a strong local identity.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2022)

Cool, grey and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, although I did go to bed quite late, because every time I lay down, I started coughing, so it was easier to sit up and read until all that passed. Then I went out like a light. Best night's kip in a couple of weeks. 

Put away all the laundry this morning after letting it dry on the clothes horse in the bathroom overnight. I also popped out to get the parental unit's prescription. Writing and painting planned for this afternoon.

It is almost time for luncheon and I has a hungry.

And I've just sneezed.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2022)

Not drizzling here


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Guten tag.



Dzień dobry


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> This request is not mundane, but peeps might be able to help.
> 
> Where do I find a map of Europe from 1900 and find out how the boundaries changed over the following fifty years. I would like to know if Prussia was a country or an Empire, and the name of that area now.
> 
> I am the first to admit that my knowledge of European (geographical) History is very limited, possibly non-existent.



Most of Germany was a collection of city-states and small principalities / duchies until united by the Kaiser in the 1800-ish. But with the Kaiser being Prussian, they sort of took precedence in the 2nd Reich. The majority of the senior German military officers in WW1 were Prussian, as the region had a very strong military tradition.

The eastern borders of Prussia yo-yoed around a bit, mainly in lockstep with the western borders of Poland and, at one point, the Baltic States. That part of Poland is called Pomorże, and includes Gdynia and Gdańsk. In the inter-war years, Gdańsk (Danzig) was a Free City with neutral status - accorded to it in the Treaty of Versailles.

Prussia came into being thanks to something of an ooops moment by one of the Polish kings in the middle ages, who invited Teutonic Knights to help fight against the Tartars and gave them land to settle as a thank you. The kingdom, as it was, came to an end with the formation of the Weimar Republic in 1919.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> And I've just sneezed.



Oh, that was you was it?


----------



## Hebe (6 Jun 2022)

It's still drizzling. I can't get my brake noodle released to get the wheel off so I've taken the unsatisfactory alternative of putting more air in the tyre instead. I'll try again in a minute when I've finished today's coffee. 💪💪


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, that was you was it?



*yes*


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2022)

Lovely luncheon of one slice of wholemeal bread with stuffing and mustard, one with Cornish cheddar and apricot chutney, plus a pear, an orange and two


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2022)

My post on upside down racecars got deleted from the jokes thread @Andy in Germany 

Hey ho... But to reiterate, upside down racecars is expensive. One of my mates did this back in 2004. Apparently it's my fault, because the day before, I'd remarked that no one had rolled an ASCAR yet...  But Verge got called "The Flying Dutchman" thereafter... 







Even more ouch (both ouch hurty and ouch the wallet) was an ex, who managed to total a Porsche GT3 by landing it on its roof on top of a barrier. We'd already parted ways a while by then, but he could so easily have become my ex ex...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely luncheon of one slice of wholemeal bread with stuffing and mustard, one with Cornish cheddar and apricot chutney, plus a pear, an orange and two



That'll keep you going...


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jun 2022)

Two slices of home made wholemeal bread with Gouda and Stokes brown sauce ( gouda needs brown / red sauce )


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2022)

Watching Antiques Road Trip. Phillip Serrell is eyeing up a ladder...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2022)

Let's hope the rest of the week is easier than today


----------



## Hebe (6 Jun 2022)

I'm wondering how much of today's Women's Tour I can get away with watching tonight.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2022)

Time to put the painting away and have a


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jun 2022)

A nice day again and a little breeze kept the temperature bearable.
My bookshelves defeat me again.
I am looking for a small book describing the adventures of a couple of lads who set off on bikes with no set timetable or agenda. Much like my own youthful adventures. 
Cannot find it but it is there somewhere.
I did find Mountain Days and Bothie Nights which kept me entertained. I was never a climber but did some scrambles on mountains like the Cobbler and easy ones in Glencoe and further north in Sutherland. Bothies we did use sometimes and there were also some semi secret howffs. Intersting times.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A nice day again and a little breeze kept the temperature bearable.
> My bookshelves defeat me again.
> I am looking for a small book describing the adventures of a couple of lads who set off on bikes with no set timetable or agenda. Much like my own youthful adventures.
> Cannot find it but it is there somewhere.
> I did find Mountain Days and Bothie Nights which kept me entertained. I was never a climber but did some scrambles on mountains like the Cobbler and easy ones in Glencoe and further north in Sutherland. Bothies we did use sometimes and there were also some semi secret howffs. Intersting times.


Is a howff anything like an almost shebeen? If you know what I mean....


----------



## Speicher (6 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Most of Germany was a collection of city-states and small principalities / duchies until united by the Kaiser in the 1800-ish. But with the Kaiser being Prussian, they sort of took precedence in the 2nd Reich. The majority of the senior German military officers in WW1 were Prussian, as the region had a very strong military tradition.
> 
> The eastern borders of Prussia yo-yoed around a bit, mainly in lockstep with the western borders of Poland and, at one point, the Baltic States. That part of Poland is called Pomorże, and includes Gdynia and Gdańsk. In the inter-war years, Gdańsk (Danzig) was a Free City with neutral status - accorded to it in the Treaty of Versailles.
> 
> Prussia came into being thanks to something of an ooops moment by one of the Polish kings in the middle ages, who invited Teutonic Knights to help fight against the Tartars and gave them land to settle as a thank you. The kingdom, as it was, came to an end with the formation of the Weimar Republic in 1919.


Thank you @Reynard for that summary.

I always thought that my Grandmother was German and her Father was Russian.

My Brother told me yesterday that my Great Grandfather was Prussian. He did not want to join his father's business, so he got on a boat and ended up in Jersey (possibly via America) where he met his wife. During WW1, he was interned, and returned to Prussia at the end of the war.

Later his wife joined him. So if Great Grandfather returned to his homeland, it could have been Prussia, or Weimar Republic.

So if my Grandmother was born in the Weimar Republic, does that mean she is German?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> Thank you @Reynard for that summary.
> 
> I always thought that my Grandmother was German and her Father was Russian.
> 
> ...



Yes. The Weimar Republic is the name that was given to the German government / state during the inter-war years. Until the Nazis came to power in 1933 when Hitler became Chancellor, that is, and established the Third Reich. FYI, the First Reich was the Holy Roman Empire.

As for Prussia - depending on where exactly your Great Grandfather went back to after WW1, it would have either been in Germany, Poland or the Baltic States.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is a howff anything like an almost shebeen? If you know what I mean....



There are similarities in that alcohol is often consumed but a shebeen is devoted to alcohol. A howff is an informal shelter primarily and not a drinking den. Much like a mountain bothy in atmosphere but not a formal building.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yes. The Weimar Republic is the name that was given to the German government / state during the inter-war years. Until the Nazis came to power in 1933 when Hitler became Chancellor, that is, and established the Third Reich. FYI, the First Reich was the Holy Roman Empire.
> 
> As for Prussia - depending on where exactly your Great Grandfather went back to after WW1, it would have either been in Germany, Poland or the Baltic States.



Every day's a learning day! 😊


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Ripple (6 Jun 2022)

Very limited space in my room and unlimited imagination in my head. 

p.s. camera points at the bird feeder and NOT at neighbours.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2022)

Time for some springwatch relaxation


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2022)

100 miles over two days and really feeling it now. Today was very hilly with a headwind. I need to work on my fitness. Nowhere near where I was this time last year.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> There are similarities in that alcohol is often consumed but a shebeen is devoted to alcohol. A howff is an informal shelter primarily and not a drinking den. Much like a mountain bothy in atmosphere but not a formal building.



Edit to add a Bothan is more like a shebeen. Found on Lewis and probably other islands as well. Pubs would be a long way away and no transport other than feet so a male only gathering place would be easier with alcohol available.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Edit to add a Bothan is more like a shebeen. Found on Lewis and probably other islands as well. Pubs would be a long way away and no transport other than feet so a male only gathering place would be easier with alcohol available.


Ah, I worked with a number of men from Lewis in the 70s and I may have confused Bothan with bothy. Shebeen was the commonest word though. I'd never heard of a hawff before, though.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2022)

Bitsas supper tonight. Pasta, salad and a couple of tangerines that did not pass the triage because they were a bit squashed.

Now watching IoM TT highlights.


----------



## kayakerles (6 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> No tomatoes. The sauce was just chopped sautéed mushrooms, three cloves of finely chopped garlic, a couple of generous pinches of dried tarragon, freshly ground black pepper, sour cream and about a cup of the pasta water.
> 
> Umm, and some grated Grana Padano cheese on top after serving.



I’ll be trying that combo, Reynard, sounds both yummy and easy. Thanks for the share! 🍄


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2022)

kayakerles said:


> I’ll be trying that combo, Reynard, sounds both yummy and easy. Thanks for the share! 🍄



Bon appetit!  It's equally good with or without chicken.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jun 2022)

Got sniped on an auction I was winning. I hate those bar stewards.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2022)

It's still almost light outside


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> I'm wondering how much of today's Women's Tour I can get away with watching tonight.


With the exception of the start to Ardleigh and Lavenham to the finish, I've ridden all of the route at various times, but being sensible it was only ever in the dry.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! There's going to be an incompetence vote !



Only 148 votes - amateur. I'd have got a lot more than that if I'd been allowed to enter.

Just remember - a vote for Jenkins is a vote for true incompetence.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> This request is not mundane, but peeps might be able to help.
> 
> Where do I find a map of Europe from 1900 and find out how the boundaries changed over the following fifty years. I would like to know if Prussia was a country or an Empire, and the name of that area now.
> 
> I am the first to admit that my knowledge of European (geographical) History is very limited, possibly non-existent.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unification_of_Germany


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jun 2022)

There is also a channel_(Glory and Defeat)_ on YouTube that goes into a lot of German history, esp. the Franco-Prussian War of 1871. Because the German unification was accomplished at Versailles, as the Germans laid siege to Paris.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2022)

Ripple said:


> Very limited space in my room and unlimited imagination in my head.
> 
> p.s. camera points at the bird feeder and NOT at neighbours.
> 
> View attachment 647906


Canon?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Canon?



Yep - the longer L-series lenses are that beige colour with the red ring.

Don't recognize it though, but it looks like the right size to be the newer version of the 100-400... Or it could be the 70-200 2.8


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2022)

I have a  and a Min Spy


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2022)

Off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Off to bed go I.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Hi hoooo, Hi hooooo, HI hoooooooo, it's off to bed you go...


----------



## Ripple (7 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Canon?


Canon EOS 700D.


----------



## Ripple (7 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep - the longer L-series lenses are that beige colour with the red ring.
> 
> Don't recognize it though, but it looks like the right size to be the newer version of the 100-400... Or it could be the 70-200 2.8


The platelet on the lenses say it's EF 300 mm 1:4 L US. Bought it second hand. It's got a few scratches on the cover but that's it.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2022)

Morning y'all
Blue sky
Looks like a nice day outside


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2022)

I have to drop No1 daughter off somewhere, this morning, so I'll take the dog with me and have a walk on t'other side of town, for a change. 
Sun's shining, blue sky and no wind. Anyone would think it's June!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Birds have been fed
Wildlife camera recovered


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2022)

Morning .
I thought I was safe from unexpected surprises this morning as I looked around our kitchen floor . The culprit was lying on a chair underneath the table enjoying an ear rub . I gave him his breakfast and started to make my coffees . Eeeek!  I spotted it dead on the floor!
Owl food . A vole of some kind .


----------



## dave r (7 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> I thought I was safe from unexpected surprises this morning as I looked around our kitchen floor . The culprit was lying on a chair underneath the table enjoying an ear rub . I gave him his breakfast and started to make my coffees . Eeeek!  I spotted it dead on the floor!
> Owl food . A vole of some kind .



At least it was dead and not running round the kitchen.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2022)

It is bright and sunny here!


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ah, I worked with a number of men from Lewis in the 70s and I may have confused Bothan with bothy. Shebeen was the commonest word though. I'd never heard of a hawff before, though.



A howff has a different basic use as it is an overnight or weekend shelter used by climbers and hillwalkers. The drink is incidental and not the main purpose.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2022)

My wife was just saying that we have only seen a Squirrel twice in our garden yet there are hazel nut trees sprouting all over the garden .


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jun 2022)

A bit cloudy this morning but sunshine breaking through. 
May try to get out for a run in the middle of the day to see wha traffic is like.
A bunch of 8 or 9 yesterday were heading out in close formation and it took a long wait to get past them on the double track road so what they were going to do on the single track I shudder to imagine. I hope they had the sense to stop in passing places or what is a busy main road.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2022)

Right, the sky's blue and the day's warming up. This, plus the workmen drilling the external walls, means I'll be taking a walk for my morning coffee.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2022)

3 years ago, today, this was me on my LEJOG 😊


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2022)

Ripple said:


> The platelet on the lenses say it's EF 300 mm 1:4 L US. Bought it second hand. It's got a few scratches on the cover but that's it.


You know it'll take better pictures with the lens cap removed.

Me jealous!!


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, the sky's blue and the day's warming up. This, plus the workmen drilling the external walls, means I'll be taking a walk for my morning coffee.


Leaving via the door or window?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Leaving via the door or window?


I've only climbed out of the window once to recover something that I'd knocked off the windowsill. I'm such a conventional guy that I tend to leave by the door.


----------



## Ripple (7 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You know it'll take better pictures with the lens cap removed.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've only climbed out of the window once to recover something that I'd knocked off the windowsill. I'm such a conventional guy that I tend to leave by the door.


Where's yer sense of adventure!

There's always that new strava segment to create, and KOM waiting to be claimed. Yours for life.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jun 2022)

Sausage butty on the way, loads of butter, dijon mustard, ketchup of course! [Smiley] .... they are not working again? , oh there you go, lol.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2022)

My! Doesn't time not fly when you are waiting for your washing machine to finish ! 
It said 2 minutes half an hour ago !


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> At least it was dead and not running round the kitchen.



No but it's brother might be


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My! Doesn't time not fly when you are waiting for your washing machine to finish !
> It said 2 minutes half an hour ago !


That's the length of the next cycle, usually drain. Then a three minute wait for the electronic lock to relase.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jun 2022)

There she is in all her sausagy glory .... with a nice brew of course!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2022)

I gather from the animated exclamations of ''kurwa'' outside that there's an unhappy Pole working on the scaffolding.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2022)

Anybody seen my box of staples


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You know it'll take better pictures with the lens cap removed.
> 
> Me jealous!!



I used to own a Tamron SP300 F4 Adaptall 2 , got nicked along with the majority of my kit in a break in at home. The Camera shop that dealt with the insurance claim told me the chance of getting another one was slim to zero, still miss that lens


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jun 2022)

on hold with customer service. I was 23rd caller, now I'm 13th caller! woohoo!


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> There she is in all her sausagy glory .... with a nice brew of course!


where's the peppers & onions? no?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2022)

Warm and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Another night spent coughing, being sniped on the 'bay on something I really wanted and an evening of listening to the woes of a couple of dear friends has put me in a rather grumpy mood today. Hey ho. But I have spent the morning writing, and that always helps.

It is almost time for luncheon, however, and I too, have something sausage-y planned...


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2022)

Aaaaargh, just beaten to the first post on page 8000!!!


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2022)

Ripple said:


> The platelet on the lenses say it's EF 300 mm 1:4 L US. Bought it second hand. It's got a few scratches on the cover but that's it.



300 f4 prime then. Nice bit of glass. 

I've used a 300 2.8, which I borrowed off a colleague with a view to buying. Unfortunately it was just too big and heavy for little me to carry around. He was six-foot something and 15 stone, I'm 4ft 11 and eight and a half stone...

Ended up with a Sigma 300 2.8 - not nearly as good (and a hell of a lot cheaper), but did the job when I needed the speed.

I do prefer my 100-400 for general daylight work, though.


----------



## Hebe (7 Jun 2022)

Watching the last few kms of yesterday's Tour. I should be shuffling cars and bins around after we had smart meters fitted this morning. Coffee and the Tour is nicer though.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2022)

Lovely luncheon of the last of the sausagemeat stuffing in a sandwich with mustard, plus a pear, and orange and two


----------



## DCLane (7 Jun 2022)

I went for a ride out at lunch-time on the greenways. Must've eaten an entire dinner's worth of flies


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> I went for a ride out at lunch-time on the greenways. Must've eaten an entire dinner's worth of flies



It's all protein! 😂


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> I went for a ride out at lunch-time on the greenways. Must've eaten an entire dinner's worth of flies



Well, given how much prices have been rising, I suppose one can't pass up a free meal...


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> There she is in all her sausagy glory .... with a nice brew of course!
> View attachment 648003



I can see your fingers poking out between those 2 slices of bread !


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2022)

Lovely 4½ mile walk around the back of Brackmills industrial estate today. It sounds dubious, but, apart from a few clanking noises and trucks shunting, it's very peaceful. 🐶


----------



## pawl (7 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> where's the peppers & onions? no?



Peppers ugh and some think i am a sandwich short of a picnic for my liking for Marmite


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Peppers ugh and some think i am a sandwich short of a picnic for my liking for Marmite



Marmite is nice... There! I've said it! 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2022)

I think I might just get the 120,000th post
📯! 😂


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I think I might just get the 120,000th post
> 📯! 😂



You've me to thank for that...


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I think I might just get the 120,000th post
> 📯! 😂



Ha ha, I wondered what would happen if I deleted my previous post, sorry!!!


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jun 2022)

After a cloudy start the day turned sunny but not as hot as recently.
Had a turn out to check traffic and decided it was not possible to get the trike out.
I put a comment up regarding PeteXXX picture remarking he was lucky to have been here when he was as traffic would not have been too bad. Now it is mayhem and the single track from Salen had continuous traffic both ways including service buses. Couple this with incompetent drivers who cannot judge the width or length of their vehicles and never exceed 30mph as well as not letting anything past without a lot of persuasion from lights and horns.
The comment I put up with his photo was duplicated so I deleted one and both vanished. The wonders of the internet.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jun 2022)

Absenteeism is on the rise .
Teachers should really turn up !


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2022)

Time for a


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Ha ha, I wondered what would happen if I deleted my previous post, sorry!!!



This could get messy!! 😂 😂


----------



## tyred (7 Jun 2022)

I think I may have annoyed the girl in the post office by managing to nip in at about 5:29:30 just as she was about to close the door. I was there before closing time so they should serve me with a smile!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> After a cloudy start the day turned sunny but not as hot as recently.
> Had a turn out to check traffic and decided it was not possible to get the trike out.
> I put a comment up regarding PeteXXX picture remarking he was lucky to have been here when he was as traffic would not have been too bad. Now it is mayhem and the single track from Salen had continuous traffic both ways including service buses. Couple this with incompetent drivers who cannot judge the width or length of their vehicles and never exceed 30mph as well as not letting anything past without a lot of persuasion from lights and horns.
> The comment I put up with his photo was duplicated so I deleted one and both vanished. The wonders of the internet.



From the ferry at Craignure, I waited until the cars had disembarked, then rode up to a coffee stop on the right until it was nice and quiet.
It was busy, as expected, in Tobermory, but I was on foot by then.
I know what you mean about drivers with little knowledge of their vehicles 😔
Kilchoan to Corran was nice and quiet, though I did have to ride the A82 after that as I didn't have enough time to reach the last ferry from Camusnagaul.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2022)

Cats have been fed, and soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (7 Jun 2022)

There was a snail attached to the bottom of one of my panniers. Can't think how else it could have got there. It must have came all the way from the campsite. It must be best travelled snail around. 

Now re-homed in the garden😇


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2022)

Couldn't find my box of staples so treated myself to some new ones


----------



## Moon bunny (7 Jun 2022)

I have to confess, whenI applied for my present job I invented a word, google gives no results for it.
This afternoon I read an email, from someone who could not have read my application; the email contains the word, twice.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jun 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I have to confess, whenI applied for my present job I invented a word, google gives no results for it.
> This afternoon I read an email, from someone who could not have read my application; the email contains the word, twice.



Greace is the word?


----------



## Moon bunny (7 Jun 2022)

_Aneclectic, _meaning a single subject or theme, for Instance a collection of Sheffield-made spoons.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaargh, just beaten to the first post on page 8000!!!


You sure about that?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2022)

Had spaghetti with a sauce made from roasted baby plum tomatoes and red pepper, some sun-dried tomatoes, onion, garlic, spinach, pesto and sour cream. Topped it with Grana Padano cheese.

That used up a whole load of random ingredients lurking in the fridge.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You sure about that?
> View attachment 648070



I was the second post on there when I posted. @rockyroller had the honour of being the first poster on page 8000.

Unless someone has deleted a post since earlier...


----------



## DCLane (7 Jun 2022)

This evening I realised I'm double-entered for events this Saturday, having entered the 300km Everybody Rides to Skeggy audax AND a 25-mile time trial in North Yorkshire.

I've a decision to make which one I ride. And NO, I'm not able to do both.


----------



## tyred (7 Jun 2022)

I've changed the battery in my clock.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I've changed the battery in my clock.


I've got a solar watch but I'm dreading having to change the sun.


----------



## tyred (7 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a solar watch but I'm dreading having to change the sun.



It just needs a new cylinder of gas.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got a solar watch but I'm dreading having to change the sun.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JdWlSF195Y



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLkGSV9WDMA


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JdWlSF195Y
> 
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLkGSV9WDMA



The sun is a mash of incandescent splash. I think I've got the hang of the science for kids on acid genre.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2022)

Actually, it is plasma (of highly ionized gasses).


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The sun is a mash of incandescent splash. I think I've got the hang of the science for kids on acid genre.



I believe the theory was
that the sun is a mass
of incandescent gas,
a gigantic nuclear furnace, 
where hydrogen 
turns to helium 
at a temperature
of millions of degrees.

Seemed plausible at the time.


----------



## tyred (7 Jun 2022)

I thought that the sun was a gas lamp and God turns it off every night to change the mantle.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I thought that the sun was a gas lamp and God turns it off every night to change the mantle.


And when the fire goes out it gives the mantle peace.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2022)

One for @DCLane.
There's articles in Leeds university libraries, what are my chances of getting a copy of them?

Who would I need to contact, to be told "No".


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And when the fire goes out it gives the mantle peace.


You should have closed the doors and windows. I know they can grate, but letting it out at night, alone, shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jun 2022)

Right, that's quite enough nonsense from me for one evening. Nighty night all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, that's quite enough nonsense from me for one evening. Nighty night all.



But it's not night.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Right, that's quite enough nonsense from me for one evening. Nighty night all.


Quick walk round the block before bed?


----------



## DCLane (7 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> One for @DCLane.
> There's articles in Leeds university libraries, what are my chances of getting a copy of them?
> 
> Who would I need to contact, to be told "No".



It depends which university and which article.

I'm at Leeds Beckett but happy to have a try if you PM me a list.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> It depends which university and which article.
> 
> I'm at Leeds Beckett but happy to have a try if you PM me a list.


They're all about the Halifax Literary and Philosophical Society. One showing as being at Becketts, the rest are in one* on the topside of the A58M.

*Possibly Brotherton.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jun 2022)

Time for a  and a Min Spy.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

There's water falling outside.
I think Tyred's rain has made it to these parts


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2022)

It's raining here also - according to the live feed on the toolbar of this laptop.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2022)

Anyways, I'm going to make tracks.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2022)

Pitter patter of rain


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2022)

My weather dog tells me it's been raining but it isn't now. 

Her paws were wet and her back was dry when she came in from her early morning pee. 

🐶


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2022)

It's Black Bin day today.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's Black Bin day today.



No it’s not, it’s green bin day.  Probably both general waste?

We have a fine drizzle this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No it’s not, it’s green bin day.  Probably both general waste?
> 
> We have a fine drizzle this morning.



No Green bins in Hamtun.. Black for non ♻ stuff. Black with a blue lid for ♻. Brown (that we have to pay more for if we want one) for garden stuff. And a little bucket thingie for food waste.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> No Green bins in Hamtun.. Black for non ♻ stuff. Black with a blue lid for ♻. Brown (that we have to pay more for if we want one) for garden stuff. And a little bucket thingie for food waste.



Whilst 10 miles further along the A45 we have black bin for general , green for recycling and brown for garden waste all free so far


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2022)

Morning y'all
Damp underfoot from earlier rain


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Whilst 10 miles further along the A45 we have black bin for general , green for recycling and brown for garden waste all free so far



I'll pop my grass clippings and garden stuff over to yours, then 👍


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'll pop my grass clippings and garden stuff over to yours, then 👍



Does make you think like that


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2022)

First cuppa going down well along with a Jacobs cracker


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2022)

Morning .
I have got to take my Jag for an MOT this morning.
Also I am expecting a new old bike to arrive today. I am doing a swap with one of my bikes .


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> I have got to take my Jag for an MOT this morning.
> Also I am expecting a new old bike to arrive today. I am doing a swap with one of my bikes .




Let's hope both go smoothly with no hidden scares


----------



## tyred (8 Jun 2022)

The never ending roadworks continues. This morning, it appears that the council would like me to climb over a wall and trespass on someone's garden to continue my walk.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jun 2022)

Working in the bike shop today, huzzah...


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jun 2022)

It is raining.
The garden needs a bit of water right enough but it does not look like going back to sunny for a while.
My grasscutting neighbour did my grass last night so I need to go and buy some petrol for him which is the arrangement.
Not only does he do that but he also does his father's garden and the grass alongside the roadway in front of all our houses.
He loaned his strimmer to somebody who returned it after breaking it somehow but he has just got it back from the repairers so it has been getting much use for all the bits he could not do before.


----------



## simongt (8 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> He loaned his strimmer


A few weeks back, I was trimming trhe grass / weeds along the outside of our fence, which as it faces allotments, is strictly the councils responsibility to do. However, as I'm happy to do it and it keeps said grass & weeds from growing into our garden under the fence. I long ago gave up with a strimmer as it too much faff to get it out, unwind the cable, find the powerbreaker, plug everything in and then have to clean it all up afterwards, I use hand shears. Plus the frequent bending etc. is good for retaining my mobility; I'm 69.
Anyway, a young neighbour kindly offered me the use of his strimmer; probably felt sorry for the auld feller - ! He was bemused when I politely declined, pointing out the advantage of shears.


----------



## pawl (8 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's Black Bin day today.



I’ll raise you one Brown and Blue bin today,


----------



## simongt (8 Jun 2022)

Our neighbour is having their entire heating & hot water system replaced just now; boiler, radiators, pipework, water tanks, the lot. The houses are about 25 years old and we're still running the original system with no issues. 
Their cat, who has been left behind ; we're feeding him, whilst they live elsewhere with their two dogs, is not impressed. He expressed his displeasure of the upheaval today by crapping on the carpet rather than in his easily accessible litter tray.
Being a cat person, can't say I blame him.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2022)

Time for a second cuppa.
We have 2 work vans outside


----------



## pawl (8 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Marmite is nice... There! I've said it! 😂



Glad I’m not alone.


----------



## simongt (8 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> We have 2 work vans outside


I'll raise you one, as we have three - !  See my earlier post ref. the neighbours - !


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jun 2022)

We have now one work van nearby. Scottish Water investigating why sewage is running down an adjacent street.
The sewers were not built for the hugh upsurge of holiday homes and so much crap from tourists.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jun 2022)

On the subject of sewage. The workers restroom and toilets at the distillery were high above street level. Somebody blocked the outlet so I got a Road Opening Permit to dig up the street where the council had carefully hidden a manhole. Found the manhole and it was totally dry so got drain rods and one volunteer shoved them up as far as possible before withdrawing them. He bent down and listened then jumped our shouting RUN as he made off. There was fountain about 20ft high of you know what but we all escaped in time. A couple of passing cars got free car washes out of it and fortunately we had plenty of high pressure hoses to clean up the surrounding area and wash as much as possible into the street drains.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> On the subject of sewage. The workers restroom and toilets at the distillery were high above street level. Somebody blocked the outlet so I got a Road Opening Permit to dig up the street where the council had carefully hidden a manhole. Found the manhole and it was totally dry so got drain rods and one volunteer shoved them up as far as possible before withdrawing them. He bent down and listened then jumped our shouting RUN as he made off. There was fountain about 20ft high of you know what but we all escaped in time. A couple of passing cars got free car washes out of it and fortunately we had plenty of high pressure hoses to clean up the surrounding area and wash as much as possible into the street drains.


It's not a word but 'spewage' seems oddly appropriate.


----------



## Hebe (8 Jun 2022)

Gas and electric smart meters seem to have higher rates and standing charges than are specified in our fixed tariff. Supplier sent me a questionnaire which seemed to be leading towards replacing the display device rather than fixing the data.


----------



## tyred (8 Jun 2022)

An old double-drive Scania 143 pulling a very hefty piece of quarry equipment on heavy duty low loader has passed going up the steep hill outside. Nice to hear the bark of the big V8 working hard and proper manual gearchanging


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2022)

Just found an unopened bird feeding station in the garage so that's one father's day present sorted and a box of greenhouse framework for a defunct plastic greenhouse from many moons ago  why did we bother keeping it


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> An old double-drive Scania 143 pulling a very hefty piece of quarry equipment on heavy duty low loader has passed going up the steep hill outside. Nice to hear the bark of the big V8 working hard and proper manual gearchanging



I used to be able to change gears, and range, up or down, in a 143 without using the clutch.. Get the revs exactly right and the gearbox didn't make a sound!


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> On the subject of sewage. The workers restroom and toilets at the distillery were high above street level. Somebody blocked the outlet so I got a Road Opening Permit to dig up the street where the council had carefully hidden a manhole. Found the manhole and it was totally dry so got drain rods and one volunteer shoved them up as far as possible before withdrawing them. He bent down and listened then jumped our shouting RUN as he made off. There was fountain about 20ft high of you know what but we all escaped in time. A couple of passing cars got free car washes out of it and fortunately we had plenty of high pressure hoses to clean up the surrounding area and wash as much as possible into the street drains.



We got called out to our local " Waste Water Management Works " to look at an electrical problem. When we got there one of the tanker drivers had connected up the outlet of his tanker to one of the input connections for the incoming sewage. Unfortunately there was a blockage which resulted in several inches of raw sewage spilling out all over the place. My goodness did it pong!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2022)

½ an hour ago, I put the whirlygig out to dry the washing. It started raining a bit. I put the whirlygig away again and the sun came out.. 😕


----------



## DCLane (8 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> They're all about the Halifax Literary and Philosophical Society. One showing as being at Becketts, the rest are in one* on the topside of the A58M.
> 
> *Possibly Brotherton.



If it's Cassandra Ulph's ""Under the Existing Rules": Anne Lister and the *Halifax* *Literary* and *Philosophical* *Society"* in Nineteenth - Century Literature v73 n4 (Mar 2019) 462 send me a PM 

Others will be Leeds Uni and I don't have access to that I'm afraid.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jun 2022)

Post just dropped through the letterbox, two text books for Mrs Tenkaykev, and a letter for me regarding " Important information about your Conservatory ". We haven't got a conservatory.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> If it's Cassandra Ulph's ""Under the Existing Rules": Anne Lister and the *Halifax* *Literary* and *Philosophical* *Society"* in Nineteenth - Century Literature v73 n4 (Mar 2019) 462 send me a PM
> 
> Others will be Leeds Uni and I don't have access to that I'm afraid.


That's one I've not yet come across. 
They all deal with the membership and activities of the society in general. 

Annoying because some are available at Trinity College, Dublin, but there's nothing available at a local level.
Thanks for checking though.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Post just dropped through the letterbox, two text books for Mrs Tenkaykev, and a letter for me regarding " Important information about your Conservatory ". We haven't got a conservatory.


Are you in the right house?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Post just dropped through the letterbox, two text books for Mrs Tenkaykev, and a letter for me regarding " Important information about your Conservatory ". We haven't got a conservatory.


The important information might be that they'd love to sell you one.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Post just dropped through the letterbox, two text books for Mrs Tenkaykev, and a letter for me regarding " Important information about your Conservatory ". We haven't got a conservatory.



I got 'An Important Letter about the Conservatives' .... much less interesting


----------



## tyred (8 Jun 2022)

I put some clothes on the clothes horse and set them out on the balcony and it started raining. I brought them back inside again and it stopped raining. The sky was blue so I set them back out again. It then started to rain again so I brought them in. The blue skies returned so I set them out again. It then started to rain again....


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jun 2022)

12th poster on page 8005. guess I'll drink my coffee now


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2022)

Warm, blustery and grey here chez Casa Reynard. Dry now, but it rained overnight and there are showers forecast for later

I slept well but I've a thumping headache and my get-up-and-go has gotten up and buggered off. Think it might be the ridiculously high pollen levels they've mentioned on the weather forecast. I have spent the morning doing assorted puttering around; re-jigged the fridges in the utility room and kitchen, worked out how long the chicken needs to be in the oven for, and have picked the first of my alpine strawberry crop. 

Have also done some writing. The story now moves back to the present day after three chapters spent puttering about in the late 1980s. It's challenging (but fun) to work with the same characters in two different timelines, and seeing how various events in their life have changed them.

It is almost time for luncheon, and I am getting a tad peckish...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2022)

Anybody attempting to dry laundry today would be well advised to do so in @Tenkaykev's conservatory.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Just found an unopened bird feeding station in the garage so that's one father's day present sorted and a box of greenhouse framework for a defunct plastic greenhouse from many moons ago  why did we bother keeping it



cuz you were gonna fix it?


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Anybody attempting to dry laundry today would be well advised to do so in @Tenkaykev's conservatory.



I got all ours dry yesterday, next washing day tomorrow.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2022)

Sun's out
Malt loaf wrapped around teeth


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> cuz you were gonna fix it?



Who knows neither of us remember keeping it


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> An old double-drive Scania 143 pulling a very hefty piece of quarry equipment on heavy duty low loader has passed going up the steep hill outside. Nice to hear the bark of the big V8 working hard and proper manual gearchanging



I imagine driving one of those is an art


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Who knows neither of us remember keeping it



Ah yeah, one of *THOSE* 

DAMHIKT...


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah yeah, one of *THOSE*
> 
> DAMHIKT...



We have a few of them


----------



## postman (8 Jun 2022)

On our way to Cornerstone Church cafe,Postman found a nice crisp £20 note in the road,not a person in sight,it might have been two students who passed us a few minutes before,but turning round they were out of sight.So in the cafe we handed over to the girls and paid it forward,so four people can now have a breakfast and a brew each.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2022)

No laundry here today, but if I were, I'd be drying clothes indoors. It's so blustery, my jazzy pink smalls would probably end up decorating the church tower in Littleport...


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I slept well but I've a thumping headache and my get-up-and-go has gotten up and buggered off. Think it might be the ridiculously high pollen levels they've mentioned on the weather forecast.


the pollen has been horrendous here lately. yesterday, while driving down a road, I saw what looked like a fog bank or a sudden downpour. turned out to be a wind gust that put a ton of pollen into the air, reducing visibility. yuk!


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> We have a few of them



So do I...


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> the pollen has been horrendous here lately. yesterday, while driving down a road, I saw what looked like a fog bank or a sudden downpour. turned out to be a wind gust that put a ton of pollen into the air, reducing visibility. yuk!



That's just bonkers...

Here it's the height of the elderflower season - and that's one of the things that sets me off.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> On our way to Cornerstone Church cafe,Postman found a nice crisp £20 note in the road,not a person in sight,it might have been two students who passed us a few minutes before,but turning round they were out of sight.So in the cafe we handed over to the girls and paid it forward,so four people can now have a breakfast and a brew each.



What a lovely thing to do.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Who knows neither of us remember keeping it



was looking for a file, a cpl years ago, but it was MIA. business owner says: "musta got accidently lost on purpose" he has a history of losing his temper & just throwing things out. maybe I can send him by


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2022)

Right... Time to toddle downstairs and put the kettle on so's I can make a pot of tea.


----------



## postman (8 Jun 2022)

I can't finish the painting,Homebase do not have our order finished,Mrs P wants this certain colour and will not accept a different one,it seems Selby shop has six tins,but I doubt if it's practical to transfer stock,so I am sitting twiddling my thumbs,I am good at that.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jun 2022)

I have a new vacuum flask - one of those stainless steel ones from Decathlon. To see how efficient it was I filled it with boiling water at 5pm yesterday and left it to stand. Just before bed I poured a bit out into a cup and found it was still too hot to dip my finger into. Then this morning at about 6:45am I opened the flask and poured the rest out into a bowl - the water was still nice and hot after nearly 14 hours, so this bodes well for making a flask of coffee up first thing in the morning and still having it hot in the afternoon when I go to race meetings.

Nothing but excitement for us Suffolkers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> the pollen has been horrendous here lately. yesterday, while driving down a road, I saw what looked like a fog bank or a sudden downpour. turned out to be a wind gust that put a ton of pollen into the air, reducing visibility. yuk!





Reynard said:


> That's just bonkers...
> 
> Here it's the height of the elderflower season - and that's one of the things that sets me off.


I had ''thunder fever'' added to my weather forecast vocabulary this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jun 2022)

Bit gutted, I lost a £20 note earlier today...


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had ''thunder fever'' added to my weather forecast vocabulary this morning.



And 'Super Pollen', too! 
I do wish these people would stop making up stupid names for stuff.


----------



## tyred (8 Jun 2022)

There's now no ambiguity about the weather now. Tonight's post-work bike ride looks likely to be cancelled due to inclement weather and I may get my board and T-squatre out to design an Ark.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I used to be able to change gears, and range, up or down, in a 143 without using the clutch.. Get the revs exactly right and the gearbox didn't make a sound!



Double declutch was the best I could manage on an old van we had where the synchromesh did not work.


----------



## Hebe (8 Jun 2022)

Today is the day that keeps giving. Met friend for coffee. Locked bike within sight through frame, first time in ages that I didn't lock front wheel too. Ended up sprinting out of cafe to challenge a bloke who apparently was standing next to my bike when the front wheel "just fell off". Nothing to do with him of course. Or the fact that I'd seen him leaning over the front bike fiddling with the QR lever moments earlier. Anyway my friend sent him packing with her best teacher voice and the wheel is back on and the whole thing reported to the police and informally to the local cctv guy. That bike's not being parked out again until the QR skewers are a lot less Q. 😢


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2022)

A ham & mustard sandwich for luncheon, along with a tangerine, some strawberries and two


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I have a new vacuum flask - one of those stainless steel ones from Decathlon. To see how efficient it was I filled it with boiling water at 5pm yesterday and left it to stand. Just before bed I poured a bit out into a cup and found it was still too hot to dip my finger into. Then this morning at about 6:45am I opened the flask and poured the rest out into a bowl - the water was still nice and hot after nearly 14 hours, so this bodes well for making a flask of coffee up first thing in the morning and still having it hot in the afternoon when I go to race meetings.
> 
> Nothing but excitement for us Suffolkers.



I've had a stainless steel "Thermos" branded flask for donkey's. It's one of the big 2 litre jobbies. I bought it to take to motor racing meetings as it will keep water very hot for at least 24 hours. It's just what you need to get your pot noodle going at 2 am.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jun 2022)

Not had a rant about touroid for a while. The holiday house opposite have a particularly nasty bunch who have no regard for anybody but themselves. 
They parked in residents parking and I saw one having words with them and they just looked through her and metaphorically raised two fingers and said they did not care and were parking there anyway. 
Another two neighbours came home from work and cannot park as usual. One has to go to the school overnight several hundred yards away and not under any surveillance.
Some who come here think they have arrived in thieves paradise as people have up till now been very casual and leave cars and houses unlocked and bicycles lie out in the street outside the school with some helmets just lying there.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Not had a rant about touroid for a while. The holiday house opposite have a particularly nasty bunch who have no regard for anybody but themselves.
> They parked in residents parking and I saw one having words with them and they just looked through her and metaphorically raised two fingers and said they did not care and were parking there anyway.
> Another two neighbours came home from work and cannot park as usual. One has to go to the school overnight several hundred yards away and not under any surveillance.
> Some who come here think they have arrived in thieves paradise as people have up till now been very casual and leave cars and houses unlocked and bicycles lie out in the street outside the school with some helmets just lying there.



Must be infuriating, perhaps lobby the local authorities to pass legislation to ban the purchase of residential homes to businesses. Residents only parking permits might be another avenue.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2022)

I have a  and a packet of crisps.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2022)

My Jag passed it's MOT this morning .
This afternoon was nice and sunny but a bit windy .
My BIL arrived from Yorkshire and we had fun assembling cycles . He had brought a WF Holdsworth down with him which I'm swapping with my Holdsworth Avanti 501. My BIL fits the Avanti better than the WF Holdsworth which is a 24 inch frame .
The WF Holdsworth is a 1950's Cyclone . It needs some work doing to it before I can ride it .


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Jun 2022)

The wife's Mini Cooper is poorly.
'Looks like the high pressure fuel pump chief', said the chirpy garage chap.
'Is that expensive?' I enquired, hesitantly.
'Nah, 'bout a grand fella', he chortled back.
Hilarious.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Must be infuriating, perhaps lobby the local authorities to pass legislation to ban the purchase of residential homes to businesses. Residents only parking permits might be another avenue.



There are many up in arms all over about the second home plague but so far no legislation. They are not registered as businesses often unless there is a money saving loophole. It is hard to determine ownership now but in the past you just had to look at the paper listings to see where to apply for bookings. Mostly southern English addresses. Now it is hidden in booking agencies and AirB&B listings.
Parking permits are talked about for the Main St here and would cost a lot but in residential areas in the upper town it is not contemplated and would be resisted.
The parking area in question was gifted by the then owner of the land for parking at the side of this then narrow street long before all the new houses were built and the holiday home in question was built originally for a permanent residence. The gate which leads to our street was allowed as a helpful gesture to the then owner to allow her easier access to walk to church but has now backfired.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2022)

Still got the sun out


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had ''thunder fever'' added to my weather forecast vocabulary this morning.



??

View: https://youtu.be/V_F2-pDPewE


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> And 'Super Pollen', too!
> I do wish these people would stop making up stupid names for stuff.



Sooper Stoopid!


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> A ham & mustard sandwich for luncheon, along with a tangerine, some strawberries and two



tried giving our cat some small ham chucks. it was a no-go ... ;(


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> On our way to Cornerstone Church ...



met Wifey at a company called "Cornerstone". she used to buzz me in at nite & say: "we don't want any" with a devilish grin


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Glad I’m not alone.


Are either of you members of the Marmarati?

Keep an eye open for the Marmite van, it normally travels yeastward.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not a word but 'spewage' seems oddly appropriate.


It is a word!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> No laundry here today, but if I were, I'd be drying clothes indoors. It's so blustery, my jazzy pink smalls would probably end up decorating the church tower in Littleport...



That could cause a schism in the congregation...


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jun 2022)

I had to dispose of an ex magpie earlier this evening - the victim of a window strike that gave me a bit of a start while I was having tea


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> The wife's Mini Cooper is poorly.
> 'Looks like the high pressure fuel pump chief', said the chirpy garage chap.
> 'Is that expensive?' I enquired, hesitantly.
> 'Nah, 'bout a grand fella', he chortled back.
> Hilarious.



Is that a diesel or petrol ?
Have a look on the net to see how difficult it would be to replace it .


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2022)

Parental unit wasn't terribly hungry and only wanted a sandwich and some fruit, so I've shelved cooking the chicken till tomorrow. I had last night's leftover pasta for supper instead.

The girls had some raw turkey breast.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> tried giving our cat some small ham chucks. it was a no-go ... ;(



Hmmm... I have a funny feeling that what you lot call ham isn't quite the same as what us lot call ham. I think what you lot call ham is in fact gammon.

Mesdames Poppy and Lexi aren't keen on gammon, but they do share a small slice of ham between them at lunchtime.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2022)

Some adverts are crazy


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I have a new vacuum flask - one of those stainless steel ones from Decathlon. To see how efficient it was I filled it with boiling water at 5pm yesterday and left it to stand. Just before bed I poured a bit out into a cup and found it was still too hot to dip my finger into. Then this morning at about 6:45am I opened the flask and poured the rest out into a bowl - the water was still nice and hot after nearly 14 hours, so this bodes well for making a flask of coffee up first thing in the morning and still having it hot in the afternoon when I go to race meetings.
> 
> Nothing but excitement for us Suffolkers.


I've two that'll keep "coffee"* warm & drinkable for over 18 hours.

*"Coffee" because I don't want to be done under the trades description act. 
All the ingredients for coffee go in, and I can drink it...


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> The wife's Mini Cooper is poorly.
> 'Looks like the high pressure fuel pump chief', said the chirpy garage chap.
> 'Is that expensive?' I enquired, hesitantly.
> 'Nah, 'bout a grand fella', he chortled back.
> Hilarious.


How about if you were to get the part?
https://www.neobrothers.co.uk/car-p...-mini-high-pressure-fuel-pump-n14-13517588879


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Some adverts are crazy


Only "some"!
Who in their right mind removes their shoes, then puts their feet, in socks, on the seat opposite on a train?


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> How about if you were to get the part?
> https://www.neobrothers.co.uk/car-p...-mini-high-pressure-fuel-pump-n14-13517588879



That's a bit steep !


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> That's a bit steep !


Less than the grand mentioned.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm... I have a funny feeling that what you lot call ham isn't quite the same as what us lot call ham. I think what you lot call ham is in fact gammon.
> 
> Mesdames Poppy and Lexi aren't keen on gammon, but they do share a small slice of ham between them at lunchtime.



Ham here is usually the pre cooked and cured rear leg of a pig. I think what you refer to as Gammon we would call Canadian Bacon, and our bacon is streaky, from the pork belly.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jun 2022)

I was researching into compressed air nail guns last night, 18g brad nailers in particular. A couple of minutes ago I opened up the Firefox main page to discover that one suggested website was "NH". 

It turned out to be a site called Nailed Hard. The professionals there had very little interest in carpentry.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> It is a word!


Because spewage is pronounced with a silent /p/ it comes out ''poowage''. Is that also a word? Outside of a pay cheque context, obvs.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Ham here is usually the pre cooked and cured rear leg of a pig. I think what you refer to as Gammon we would call Canadian Bacon, and our bacon is streaky, from the pork belly.



Hmmm, here bacon comes in two main types - streaky, which is from belly, and back bacon, which comes more from the chops.

Gammon comes either in a large lump or in thick slices from the leg.

I think they use special square pigs to make ham...


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2022)

Anyways, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, here bacon comes in two main types - streaky, which is from belly, and back bacon, which comes more from the chops.
> 
> Gammon comes either in a large lump or in thick slices from the leg.
> 
> I think they use special square pigs to make ham...


You've forgot the type where you boil it, along with the cabbage!!


Brief power outage earlier, followed by a few shorter ones.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2022)

Morning y'all
Who knows what I am doing awake this early.
Green and brown bins are awaiting emptying by the way mothership


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well along with a fig roll 
Birds have been fed
Thursday already where has this week gone ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Only "some"!
> Who in their right mind removes their shoes, then puts their feet, in socks, on the seat opposite on a train?



Are you criticizing what I do?


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Less than the grand mentioned.



Almost ½, in fact..


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, here bacon comes in two main types - streaky, which is from belly, and back bacon, which comes more from the chops.
> 
> Gammon comes either in a large lump or in thick slices from the leg.
> 
> I think they use special square pigs to make ham...



And roll them in breadcrumbs, too!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2022)

Morning .
It was nice and sunny when I got up but grey cloud has been moving up from the South and has now covered our house .
I have fed Georgie and given him a cuddle . He is a bit wary as he knows that there is a dog in the house . He spent most of yesterday on our bed and only came down in the evening for his food .
I have done some washing up and am now watching a bit of breakfast TV.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2022)

Sunny sunshine here in Hamtun!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2022)

I see that some golfers are going to get paid huge amounts in appearance money .

I feel sorry for people with a vanishing act !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> The wife's Mini Cooper is poorly.
> 'Looks like the high pressure fuel pump chief', said the chirpy garage chap.
> 'Is that expensive?' I enquired, hesitantly.
> 'Nah, 'bout a grand fella', he chortled back.
> Hilarious.



How old is the car ? I found a site which said that BMW had a problem with one of their suppliers for earlier cars 08 reg .


----------



## tyred (9 Jun 2022)

My morning four mile circumnavigation of traffic Cone City has been completed without getting wet.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jun 2022)

Dull morning and currently raining.
Todays excitement is going to the surgery to get needles stuck in me to take blood and get B12.
I don't know if they have better equipment or they are more skilled but it seems mostly pain free unlike the old days.
On the other hand I could be getting more tolerant to pain even if not more tolerant in other ways.


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Are you criticizing what I do?


People have to sit on that seat, and its just as well I still wear a mask when on trains.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2022)

Here are some pictures of the Cyclone.


----------



## Hebe (9 Jun 2022)

In the darkroom with a brand new audio book by a food writer (Felicity Cloake) who cycled around Britain eating breakfasts. I've not got past the Introduction yet and my mouth is already watering


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here are some pictures of the Cyclone.
> 
> View attachment 648205



Bit windy down south then 😃


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Washing on the line


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm... I have a funny feeling that what you lot call ham isn't quite the same as what us lot call ham. I think what you lot call ham is in fact gammon.
> 
> Mesdames Poppy and Lexi aren't keen on gammon, but they do share a small slice of ham between them at lunchtime.



ah hmmm I shall investigate further!


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jun 2022)

the EU will make all cell phones use the same charger? brilliant!


----------



## Threevok (9 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here are some pictures of the Cyclone.
> 
> View attachment 648205



Sorry, but how is this mundane


----------



## Threevok (9 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> the EU will make all cell phones use the same charger? brilliant!



Oh great ! Another thing we'll have to queue up for


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2022)

That was confusing !  I was looking up high pressure fuel pump problems on Minis on my tablet when the same subject appeared on our TV. I thought that perhaps it had come up on a Watchdog type programme . It hadn't ! Somehow the post I was looking at had come up on our TV !


----------



## Paulus (9 Jun 2022)

The post man, for it is a man, has just delivered a lateral flow testing kit, although I haven't ordered one since February.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jun 2022)

Just letting lunch go down before I head out for a meander on the bike


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2022)

Lime pickle is a great addition to cheese on toast. It's not subtle, though.


----------



## Paulus (9 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lime pickle is a great addition to cheese on toast. It's not subtle, though.



I love lime pickle, never tried on a toasted cheese sarny though


----------



## pawl (9 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lime pickle is a great addition to cheese on toast. It's not subtle, though.



Here we go MARMITE MARMITE MARMITE


----------



## Speicher (9 Jun 2022)

For sale: one drum kit, trombone, and clarinet. 

The lady opposite does not appreciate my choice of music, and has put her house on the market again. She had put it on the market last year, managed to sell it, but decided to stay. 

This is in addition to the three houses further up the street that were for sale and are now sold subject to contract.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jun 2022)

spilled coffee on my white polo shirt while driving to work. not a lot, just a dribble, during a sip, but right there, just below the sternum. grrr. just used my toothbrush & some dawn, hoping it worked. we'll see, if I ever dry!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Here we go MARMITE MARMITE MARMITE


Correct. Marmite is not subtle either.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2022)

Hair has been made shorter


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2022)

Warm, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, which is good, but my get-up-and-go is still AWOL. I have spent most of the morning writing.

I have also dusted off my grandfather's Tissot this morning. While it is rather battered, it does work and I do wind it up periodically. I've cleaned it gently, and I can now see the dial without squinting. The chrome plating is rather manky, but I don't mind the brass showing through. I have been wearing it, but I can't quite decide whether it's comfortable enough. The case is ok (it's a banana-type tank) but I'm not a fan of the wide leather strap.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon, and I has a hungry.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> How old is the car ? I found a site which said that BMW had a problem with one of their suppliers for earlier cars 08 reg .



2007 model .... there was a recall but don't know if that was ever done?


----------



## Threevok (9 Jun 2022)

Meanwhile, in West Wales...

*Pembrokeshire: Seal seen 'chilling out' on dinghy*

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-61747423



> This super-relaxed seal does not have a care in the world as it appeared to have taken a dinghy for a leisurely cruise - complete with a pair of oars.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> How about if you were to get the part?
> https://www.neobrothers.co.uk/car-p...-mini-high-pressure-fuel-pump-n14-13517588879



A bloke on Youtube shows you how to fit one .... 3 hours he reckons. Hey i could buy another bike if i DIY


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with Englishman's Foot cheese, one with sliced avocado, plus a tangerine, some strawberries and two


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've forgot the type where you boil it, along with the cabbage!!



Oi! I'm NOT making bigos...


----------



## fossyant (9 Jun 2022)

Guess who dropped a box of 1000 screws.  Took two of us an hour to sort back into the compartments - for what was supposed to be a quick job of attaching a banister needed three trips to the house for more tools - nothing is straight forward at MIL's house - bodge city.


----------



## Threevok (9 Jun 2022)

fossyant said:


> Guess who dropped a box of 1000 screws.  Took two of us an hour to sort back into the compartments - for what was supposed to be a quick job of attaching a banister needed three trips to the house for more tools - nothing is straight forward at MIL's house - bodge city.



I'd be more worried about who built that box that held the screws


----------



## Bollo (9 Jun 2022)

I wish I could spell gaurentee guarentee guarantee.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2022)

Bollo said:


> I wish I could spell gaurentee guarentee guarantee.



I don't bother, problem solved.

(Before someone asks, it's _Garantie_ in German).


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2022)

Threevok said:


> Sorry, but how is this mundane



Ah! But the colour is . It is a dark blue a bit like the blue the Royal Navy used on their vehicles in the 60's.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2022)

Bollo said:


> I wish I could spell gaurentee guarentee guarantee.



Assured is easier


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2022)

I'm thinking along the lines of a


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2022)

Went to see an apartment; it's not too bad, a bit small but newly refurbished so the insulation is good, also a smaller apartment is by definition less space to heat... It'll cost about the same as the current one in total.

Also it's less than 1 km from work so my commute would be 3 minutes, but it's across the river, behind some woodland and technically in the next town so I wouldn't feel like I'm over the shop, as it were, so I've said I'll take it if they offer it to me...


----------



## Hebe (9 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm thinking along the lines of a


I have just made one.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jun 2022)

Our regular postman is off on holiday. 
The Head Postmaster in Oban has decided we do not need anybody for holiday cover so the area he covered may or may not get any mail. The other staff are doing their best by starting early and finishing late for no pay as they are local and have a feeling of responsibility towards the community.
It is now pouring rain and very windy as well.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2022)

I have an eyelash in my eye. Ow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2022)

I'm having a coffee, then I'm going to draw a line under it and then we should all move on.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2022)

The cats have been fed. Most of my dinner is in the oven.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Slept well, which is good, but my get-up-and-go is still AWOL. I have spent most of the morning writing.
> 
> ...



Some of the old watches which you think are chrome were originally gold plated which has worn off .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2022)

My rather haphazard shopping style has led to me picking up ''craft beer'' chips from the supermarket freezer. I meant to pick up their triple cooked ones. Why would you put craft beer on your chips? Good question. I'll look for possible reasons.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2022)

I just heard my washing apparently clunking in the washing machine, as I don't wear wooden clothes it probably meant I've forgotten to take some tools out of the pocket again...


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> The post man, for it is a man, has just delivered a lateral flow testing kit, although I haven't ordered one since February.



That has happened to me too ( though I'm on the " clinically vulnerable " list which might possibly have something to do with it )


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2022)

Washer drained, and yes, I'd left my 3-way hex key tool in my work trouser pocket... Now retrieved and the washer is its usual quiet self...


----------



## tyred (9 Jun 2022)

Had a nice 25 miles in sunshine 

Time to have some soup now.


----------



## tyred (9 Jun 2022)

I don't claim to be a culinary expert but I have a feeling my leftover homemade soup might re-heat faster if I remembered to turn the hob on


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I don't claim to be a culinary expert but I have a feeling my leftover homemade soup might re-heat faster if I remembered to turn the hob on



Hang on, I'll write that down...

(Just under "Remove large metal objects from clothes before washing")


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2022)

I am itching........
...... To go for a ride soon


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2022)

Lovely supper of roast chicken, rosemary & garlic fondant potatoes, steamed green beans and a tomato salad.

Free range organic chicken is lush. I can understand why this chicken cost £19 full price...


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> The post man, for it is a man, has just delivered a lateral flow testing kit, although I haven't ordered one since February.


Just the one test kit?


----------



## Paulus (9 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just the one test kit?



Yep, just the one.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Some of the old watches which you think are chrome were originally gold plated which has worn off .



I know what you mean, but this one *is* chrome plated. It's brass underneath the plating.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2022)

Paulus said:


> Yep, just the one.


Maybe they know something you don't!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Assured is easier


How many items come with a 12 month assured?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hang on, I'll write that down...
> 
> (Just under "Remove large metal objects from clothes before washing")


Check and empty pockets before washing is easier remember.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Check and empty pockets before washing is easier remember.


A clean hex key, though, that's got to be worth something!

Chip update; I have failed to identify any reason why anyone would put craft beer on their chips.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2022)

I'm knackered... And my knees hurt.. 
Just under 9 miles walked from Baslow up Baslow Edge, Curbar Edge & Froggatt Edge and back to the car in Baslow. Lovely walk, but quite tiring! 






There was a bit of up & down 

Then, as a treat, I rode 16 miles along the Monsal Trail


----------



## tyred (9 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hang on, I'll write that down...
> 
> (Just under "Remove large metal objects from clothes before washing")



Another good one to remember is to remove any tissues from pockets before washing....


----------



## tyred (9 Jun 2022)

Time for 😴


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Time for 😴


And a visit from the sandman?


----------



## tyred (9 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> And a visit from the sandman?



I hear a knock at the door so better let him in.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I hear a knock at the door so better let him in.


That'll be the man laying the cones.


----------



## mybike (9 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> Duck tape might have stayed put for longer. I’m hoping that it was just drying of one bit of glue… I don’t want any more bits of braces to fall out of her mouth.



Just found this - it does seem to settle the argument.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2022)

Just kneaded up a batch of bread dough*. It's now in the fridge so it can do it's thing overnight.

Rye, oat, honey & caraway seed.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2022)

Right, the cats have gone upstairs to bed. I think I shall go and join them.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jun 2022)

Good morning. It's colder than expected today; I've had to put an exta layer on for Breakfast...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jun 2022)

The washer is finishing with the bedding* and I've just swept the floor.

*_No tools were washed during this operation._


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm knackered... And my knees hurt..
> Just under 9 miles walked from Baslow up Baslow Edge, Curbar Edge & Froggatt Edge and back to the car in Baslow. Lovely walk, but quite tiring!
> View attachment 648354
> 
> ...



Did you abseil that very steep bit ? 😮😎


----------



## tyred (10 Jun 2022)

Looking a bit stormy this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2022)

Clear blue skies
Morning y'all
Brown bin still awaiting the mothership


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Looking a bit stormy this morning.



Sunny, but warm and humid here. I suspect we'll have thunder later; probably when I'm riding to catch the train...


----------



## dave r (10 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Another good one to remember is to remove any tissues from pockets before washing....



Also, always remove incontinence pads from pants before washing, blimey!


----------



## mybike (10 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have just made one.



Here as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Did you abseil that very steep bit ? 😮😎














No, I used the 'footpath'. Yes, the top pic is the Public Footpath from Froggatt Edge! 

A few others did climb & abseil, though 😂


----------



## mybike (10 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I hear a knock at the door so better let him in.


----------



## tyred (10 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sunny, but warm and humid here. I suspect we'll have thunder later; probably when I'm riding to catch the train...



It's clear and sunny here with a strong breeze. I felt the need to wear my sunglasses when I went for my walk

I suspect rain will come though as there's a few dark clouds beginning to gather.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2022)

Morning.
It is bright and sunny with a cloud less sky until I spotted a couple a minute ago .


biggs682 said:


> I am itching........
> ...... To go for a ride soon



A rather rash statement !


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jun 2022)

Heavy showers with a strong wind turning to gale later and remaining about gale force tomorrow as well.
Strange Calmac have not been sending out warnings of disruption yet.
Went to get my various jabs yesterday and the surgery waiting room was standing room only.
Remarked to the nurse that our old GP used to complain that tourists with nothing else to do on a wet day would come to see the doctor with some long standing complaint which they should have had their own GP at home deal with. Her reply
" Nothing has changed" .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2022)

They will be making the last Neighbours today ! 

What ever happened to Joe Mangle ?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jun 2022)

I'm waiting to be called up for this new golf tournament . I'm making a list of what bikes I could get with the extra bit of cash .


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2022)

Looks like 3 working vehicles at bottom of the road, I wonder what they are doing


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Looks like 3 working vehicles at bottom of the road, I wonder what they are doing



No work left in Ireland, maybe? 🤔 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2022)

I've got to go to work today 😔 
Still, only a couple more days to do in June..


----------



## Hebe (10 Jun 2022)

It is beautiful here today. After yet another walk along the towpath wondering why everyone is squished onto a narrow path next to a wide near empty canal, I have emailed the local canoe club asking about introductory courses.


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jun 2022)

My visa’s been approved and I’m now an HK Permanent Resident. I’ll get my new ID card in a few weeks.

This’ll save so much hassle every 2 years.


----------



## Speicher (10 Jun 2022)

Someone is setting up a new "Craft" evening near here. I am sure that @Reynard would be interested if she lived closer. Allegedly they will be "knitting, sewing and car making".


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Jun 2022)

Sundial is still set to GMT


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2022)

Bins are out.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bins are out.



Anywhere nice ?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2022)

Just been told new washing machine due this afternoon


----------



## tyred (10 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 648410
> Sundial is still set to GMT



A solar powered clock - very green


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> A solar powered clock - very green



Talking of which I see Garmin have brought out a new Edge 1040 with solar charging, although how much benefit in this country I’m not sure!


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2022)

Warm, blustery and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, though it took me aaaaages to get to sleep. Have done some writing this morning, and baked a bread for a friend's birthday. I've just pulled that out of the oven. I might mention the window on the landing is open, so the aroma of freshly-baked bread is wafting down the road. Evil? Me? 

Meeting my friend later for a walk and to give her the bread and the cheese I've also bought her as a pressie. She actually prefers a loaf of my bread to a birthday cake, so who am I to argue? 

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> Someone is setting up a new "Craft" evening near here. I am sure that @Reynard would be interested if she lived closer. Allegedly they will be "knitting, sewing and car making".



Thanks for the giggle!


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2022)

Oh yeah, and my green bin was emptied this morning, and the black bag collected.

Collection was a day late this week thanks to the assorted Bank Holidays. There wasn't much in the black bag at all, but now that the weather is getting warmer, it had started to pong a bit.

I've only put two black bags out in the last six months.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a ham-and-cheese bagel, a pear, some strawberries and two


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2022)

The 67 plate truck I'm in today has 1,072,670.9 km on the odometer..


----------



## tyred (10 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> The 67 plate truck I'm in today has 1,072,670.9 km on the odometer..



It's just nicely run in.


----------



## tyred (10 Jun 2022)

Still pretty stormy with occasional showers.


----------



## Threevok (10 Jun 2022)

Suddenly, i'm not the local legend on one of my commute sections anymore.

Well boo hoo


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bins are out.


Is this before the planned rail and bus strike next week.


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2022)

Mundane mundaneness Mrs P thinks she has found an alternative finishing colour for the woodwork,if the first order is not ready by Monday plan b comes in to operation and I start painting Wednesday.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2022)

Right, off to meet a friend.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2022)

4 laps of the drive on the 🚴


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jun 2022)

Went up to visit my wildlife pal. He has collected a few old road signs and put one up at the bottom of his road. It says MAX 15MPH. The joke is that even 5mph is pushing things a bit with a car due to the potholes. 
I certainly would not attempt to take my trike up there tho' I would take a two wheeled bike ok.
It keeps the tourists away as they swarm everywhere.
He is not too enchanted with Springwatch either for a variety of reasons but mainly because they publicised a nice quiet area. It used to be a nice bike run up to the top of Loch Ba with the possibility of an old track over to Glen More. It will pretty soon be overrun with cars parked everywhere and crowds looking for the "amazing wildlife" which they have frightened away.


----------



## tyred (10 Jun 2022)

Went for walk up town and managed to stay dry. Had a browse for books, records and CDs in a second handed shop I sometimes frequent. Got a few bits and pieces. I think they need to move to larger premises as there is far too much stock and you need to breathe in to fit up the aisles and try not to trip over boxes or end up buried under an avalanche of books. 

Stormy and one second blue skies, next pouting rain, I think I will cancel tonight's ride and do extra tomorrow.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Went for walk up town and managed to stay dry. Had a browse for books, records and CDs in a second handed shop I sometimes frequent. Got a few bits and pieces. I think they need to move to larger premises as there is far too much stock and you need to breathe in to fit up the aisles and try not to trip over boxes or end up buried under an avalanche of books.
> 
> Stormy and one second blue skies, next pouting rain, I think I will cancel tonight's ride and do extra tomorrow.



There are bookshops like that in Wigtown in Galloway which has turned into a "book town" and has an annual festival which involves lots of other booksellers from out with the area. A dangerous place to go if you have a tendency to buy books.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2022)

Friend met, birthday present presented, doggos walked, world put to rights.

Now sat down with a 

The girls will have to wait for their supper until I finish my brew.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Went for walk up town and managed to stay dry. Had a browse for books, records and CDs in a second handed shop I sometimes frequent. Got a few bits and pieces. I think they need to move to larger premises as there is far too much stock and you need to breathe in to fit up the aisles and try not to trip over boxes or end up buried under an avalanche of books.





oldwheels said:


> There are bookshops like that in Wigtown in Galloway which has turned into a "book town" and has an annual festival which involves lots of other booksellers from out with the area. A dangerous place to go if you have a tendency to buy books.



My best friend runs a bookshop. Does that count?


----------



## tyred (10 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> There are bookshops like that in Wigtown in Galloway which has turned into a "book town" and has an annual festival which involves lots of other booksellers from out with the area. A dangerous place to go if you have a tendency to buy books.



I might have to pay them a visit at some point as I do like books and do have a tendency to buy books...


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Jun 2022)

_Today
1_. Bought a suit
2. Made a chicken madras
3. Listened to Deep Vibes Radio


----------



## Speicher (10 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Thanks for the giggle!



How much engine nuity does it take to knit (or crochet) a car?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> How much engine nuity does it take to knit (or crochet) a car?


You'll need igknition skills for a start.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2022)

Looks like a nice evening outside.
Hedgehog food has been left out for them


----------



## Reynard (10 Jun 2022)

Cold chicken, fried potatoes and a salad of tomato, cucumber and green beans.


----------



## postman (10 Jun 2022)

Back from the pub, our last visit was Valentine's Day 2020.We were encouraged to download an app and order and pay by phone.I don't believe it.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. It's colder than expected today; I've had to put an exta layer on for Breakfast...


What did the extra layer taste like?


----------



## tyred (10 Jun 2022)

I've woke up in time to go to bed!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> They will be making the last Neighbours today !
> 
> *What ever happened to Joe Mangle ?*



He's living miles from anywhere "finessing a magic acre in the wilderness" somewhere south of Lake Vyrnwy in Powys.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> Back from the pub, our last visit was Valentine's Day 2020.We were encouraged to download an app and order and pay by phone.I don't believe it.


Everyone left, alive, on your previous visit?


----------



## classic33 (10 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I've woke up in time to go to bed!


You should have stayed asleep.
You'll not get back to sleep to night.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Anywhere nice ?



I dunno, nondescript cul-de-sac in the American Midwest. Lots of birds and bunnies running about.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> Is this before the planned rail and bus strike next week.



I had not heard of that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2022)

Mrs. GA out buying fish dinners


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jun 2022)

I went to an estate sale on my way home from work, looking for some Andrew Wyeth prints, but they were all too big for current decorating standards, to my way of thinking. So I bought a fountain pen.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jun 2022)

Tomorrow, I'm helping No1 daughter tile her kitchen. 
By 'helping her' I mean tomorrow I'm tiling her kitchen.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2022)

I know it's early, but I think I'm going to call it quits for today.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sunny, but warm and humid here. I suspect we'll have thunder later; probably when I'm riding to catch the train...



I didn't catch the train yesterday: I had to sort out a load of loose ends before going on holiday next week so I'll go this morning...


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2022)

I'm up. ☀


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2022)

Morning y'all
What a glorious day outside
Our granddaughter stayed overnight and is awake so that means watching Harry Potter straight away


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2022)

First cuppa is brewing in the pot


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2022)

Morning. It is nice and sunny here .
Our teenager was lying on his chairs underneath the table when I went down this morning . He knew that wow wow had gone so it was safe to stay inside . It is strange as he has a great time attacking next door's Greyhound when they meet at the garden fence . They have a great time . They meet at the fence, he bops her and she runs around the garden and back again !


----------



## tyred (11 Jun 2022)

Wind and rain again


----------



## tyred (11 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I went to an estate sale on my way home from work, looking for some Andrew Wyeth prints, but they were all too big for current decorating standards, to my way of thinking. So I bought a fountain pen.



An estate sale? Volvo 240s or Mercs?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well with a slice of honey on toast


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't catch the train yesterday: I had to sort out a load of loose ends before going on holiday next week so I'll go this morning...



... or maybe not.

As part of the response to the cost of living increase in Germany, the DEgov decided to make 'local' trains much cheaper for the next three months; 9€ per month gives you a rail pass for all of the local trains in Germany, for June, July, or August.

What they haven't done is _organise any more actual trains_.

So as is to be expected, in one of the main holiday regions in Germany, if you make train travel essentially free, people use them, with enthusiasm.

Which means that when my train arrived this morning the driver stuck his head out of the window and said: "I can't take any bikes, sorry." They were actually struggling to fit people on board.

The DB website has red "overcrowding" warnings popping up like a rash.

So, Plan "C": Early train tomorrow morning when there shouldn't be too many people, arriving in Stuttgart at about 0900.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up. ☀



Are you sure ? You could just be dreaming !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2022)

We have been to a number of car boot sales over the years and I have yet to see someone actually selling a car boot !


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jun 2022)

Wet and very windy so an indoors kind of day.
Bread and soup on the go and washing machine is doing it's stuff.
I am gradually bringing my electricity consumption down by adjusting the immerser thermostat to get water just hot enough for general use. It is a bit of a waste of electricity as it is mostly only needed in the bathroom for hand washing and no point in keeping a big tank too hot. The shower uses mains cold water on a different tariff.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## mybike (11 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> There are bookshops like that in Wigtown in Galloway which has turned into a "book town" and has an annual festival which involves lots of other booksellers from out with the area. A dangerous place to go if you have a tendency to buy books.



Been there, bought a book.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2022)

Not that I was doing it, but our little local sportive has been cancelled due to the rain and strong wind. Shame, as the money raised goes towards extending a cycle path running between here and the next village.


----------



## mybike (11 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> Back from the pub, our last visit was Valentine's Day 2020.We were encouraged to download an app and order and pay by phone.I don't believe it.



Seems everyone wants you to fill your phone up with their app.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jun 2022)

Nice lie-in and now for some cricket


----------



## postman (11 Jun 2022)

This news could be too exciting for mundane news.Postman would like it to be known he has sat on one of his bikes and has done fifteen minutes on the turbo.First time since September - October 2020 his bum has sat on a saddle.now it's time for a brew .


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2022)

New washing machine is a lot quieter than our old one


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nice lie-in and now for some cricket


The Mitchell and Blundell show?


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> An estate sale? Volvo 240s or Mercs?



No cars, just a bicycle. Not for me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Mitchell and Blundell show?



Not any more!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Wet and very windy so an indoors kind of day.
> Bread and soup on the go and washing machine is doing it's stuff.
> I am gradually bringing my electricity consumption down by adjusting the immerser thermostat to get water just hot enough for general use. It is a bit of a waste of electricity as it is mostly only needed in the bathroom for hand washing and no point in keeping a big tank too hot. The shower uses mains cold water on a different tariff.



I've done that, too. Plus, I turn the water off after I've got wet, then annoint myself with unguents, potions & lotions, lather up then turn the shower back on to sluice myself off. 

I think that's what they're told/asked to do in Australia as well due to water shortages.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2022)

Warm, very blustery and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Once I *did* get to sleep, I actually slept rather well. I puttered about in the garden this morning. All the planters have been watered (and fed with tomorite) and a wigwam has been sorted for the runner beans. I've also done some writing - mainly tidying up what I managed to generate yesterday.

Got a good weekend of motor racing planned, with the Le Mans 24 hours (the parental will be sick of Radio Le Mans by tomorrow!), the F1 from Baku and the BTCC from Oulton. Oh, and the Senior TT from the IoM. And there's the small matter of England v Italy in the football.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2022)

I'm going to have a snooze now can ya'll be quiet, please 🙏


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2022)

Nearly time for the le man's 24 hour race start


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2022)

That's better <_yawn_>


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Nearly time for the le man's 24 hour race start



How long's it on for? 🤔


----------



## pawl (11 Jun 2022)

Just fitted a new garden tap Just about to start watching the rugby Tigers versus Northampton Saints


----------



## alicat (11 Jun 2022)

It's raining on and off ... on the washing I pegged out ... half an hour ago.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jun 2022)

Watched the Triathlon races from Roundhay park in Leeds.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Watched the Triathlon races from Roundhay park in Leeds.



Just caught the end of the ladies one. Comfortable win for Beaugrand.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> How long's it on for? 🤔



Minimum of 24 hrs i think


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2022)

Front lawn trimmed


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Minimum of 24 hrs i think





biggs682 said:


> Minimum of 24 hrs i think



With petrol @ 182.9 ppl that'll cost a pretty penny!!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> With petrol @ 182.9 ppl that'll cost a pretty penny!!



Surely petrol is cheaper in France ?


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2022)

Although I have seen most episodes .... twice.. I am pleased that they are showing "Brokenwood Mysteries" from the start again, on Drama Channel.


----------



## DCLane (11 Jun 2022)

@Speicher - it's usually possible to stream them all from their website.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Speicher - it's usually possible to stream them all from their website.



Ohh far too technickle. I find it much it easier to know that at 7pm on a Saturday I have two hours of enjoyable television to watch.


----------



## pawl (11 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Just fitted a new garden tap Just about to start watching the rugby Tigers versus Northampton Saints



Well done Tigers Good game Two good sides


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> With petrol @ 182.9 ppl that'll cost a pretty penny!!


If they had an electric 24h le Mans, how long would the race take, I wonder. Seriously, though, it might lead to fast charger innovations or modular removable batteries.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jun 2022)

Every time I get out of my car I take the key with me even if the car is not being locked. 
Just got a reminder that it is a good idea as the Ullapool to Stornaway ferry is running late because somebody had left their keys in the car which conveniently locked itself.
Our Head Girl did something similar on the Oban to Craignure ferry when she could not find her car keys when time to get off the boat. Panic and the car had to go back to Oban where she discovered the keys tucked in the waistband of her trousers. I think she got off without paying for the second trip for the entertainment value. That was in the good old days and would not happen nowadays.


----------



## Hebe (11 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> Just found this - it does seem to settle the argument.




That was really interesting, thank you! This has also reminded me that I need to buy some more to close our broken meter cupboards. My favourite was a pink unicorn roll from Lidl


----------



## Hebe (11 Jun 2022)

I cycled into town today. It was lovely.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> That was really interesting, thank you! This has also reminded me that I need to buy some more to close our broken meter cupboards. My favourite was a pink unicorn roll from Lidl


I noticed some rather garish ''neon'' duct tape in Lidl this afternoon. If you're going for bright....


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2022)

Footy done (*snore*), Senior TT done (ouf, bonkers!), now settling down to the F1 qualifying.

Got Radio Le Mans and live timing on the laptop. The three cars I'm following are not doing very well; the two United Autosports Oreca-Gibsons and the #74 488 in GT-pro.


----------



## Reynard (11 Jun 2022)

Some sellers on the Bay of E are hilarious...

There was a watch I had my eye on with a £10 start listing. Not bad you might say. But it's got £12 postage on it. So I didn't bite. It went through about 4 auction cycles without a single bid. The seller then re-listed it with a £100 start. I thought they might have put the decimal place in the wrong spot.

No, apparently...

It's back up with a £275 "buy it now" 

A similar one is only half that on chrono24 - which is grossly overpriced. Although admittedly the watches on there are mint, and this one definitely isn't...


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jun 2022)

I have finally caught up to date with the bits of CycleChat that I read. This part time working doesn't give me enough time at work to read as much as I used to.

Being a good uncle I have given my neice & nephew £500 each from my lump sum. Being a bad uncle it could have been more, but I spent more than that on myself


----------



## Jenkins (11 Jun 2022)

Today has been very much a day of two halves. The vacuuming has been done, the kitchen floor mopped, shopping trips to Morisons & Lidl, tyres changed on one bike & pedals swapped back on another after an experiment yesterday. Since Le Mans started at 3pm - absolutely bugger all!


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jun 2022)

I think Georgie might have brought a friend in to play with . He was staring underneath our sink wagging his tail .
I have locked him out in our back place with his food and water.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> No cars, just a bicycle. Not for me.



And an Irish flag, and a small Andrew Wyeth print. I ran into people at the sale I haven't seen in years.


----------



## gbb (11 Jun 2022)

Afternoon and evening to myself, took my wife and her friend to see Simply Red and Lisa Stansfield....so what to do with some time...
Serviced the car.
Polished it.(washed it this morning)
Went for a quick bike ride (just sub 10 miles, i dont do much more anymore)
Walked the dog.
Hips and knees sore, go gor a long soak in the bath.
Watch some TV.(dog made himself comfortable on me as i lay on the settee, wife would kill him, and me, if she'd seen it)
Pick up wife and friend at 23.00
Now sat at home listening to my wife listening to Simply Red


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> ... or maybe not.
> 
> As part of the response to the cost of living increase in Germany, the DEgov decided to make 'local' trains much cheaper for the next three months; 9€ per month gives you a rail pass for all of the local trains in Germany, for June, July, or August.
> 
> ...


Could, you know, just get on yer bike?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2022)

Good morning; putting "Plan C" into action.

Stage 1; breakfast...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2022)

Morning y'all
Cars are still going round and round at le man's


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well along with a slice of malt loaf


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Some sellers on the Bay of E are hilarious...
> 
> There was a watch I had my eye on with a £10 start listing. Not bad you might say. But it's got £12 postage on it. So I didn't bite. It went through about 4 auction cycles without a single bid. The seller then re-listed it with a £100 start. I thought they might have put the decimal place in the wrong spot.
> 
> ...



Ah! You should have bought it when it was cheap . Look what it's worth now !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2022)

Morning.
No sign of mice lying on the floor so I have put Georgie's food down for him . He must be outside somewhere enjoying himself .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Jun 2022)

30 plus today, find some shade and have a kip this afternoon zzzzzz.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2022)

Well that was worth it


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was worth it



What was ? 

You didn't buy that watch did you ?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Cars are still going round and round at le man's



In these days on enlightenment, should the race not be Le Persons? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2022)

It was 3 years ago today that I reached John O'Groats. It was about 5°c with a nort wind blowing hard.. My hands and toes were chilly.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jun 2022)

For those people wishing to ride in period clothing can you get tweed in Hi Vis ?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2022)

I had to clarify my runny honey before I could squirt it onto my Shredded Wheat this morning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jun 2022)

Just topped up the bird bath.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jun 2022)

It is not raining tho' it is due to start later and the wind is less strong. Slightly tempted to go out triking but the washing machine is on again and I never leave it unattended since we had one go on fire once. 
Phone and IPad are also charging and I prefer to wait till the phone is fully charged before I venture out.
How on earth did we live before these were invented?


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just topped up the bird bath.



The elements keep mine topped up mostly. If I am going to be away from home for a while I have a hose and timer rigged up to keep it topped up as they congregate to drink from it.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What was ?
> 
> You didn't buy that watch did you ?



If I told you I would have to kill you


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2022)

Rear lawn mowed 
Walk around the block completed
Cars still going around and around at le Man's


----------



## Speicher (12 Jun 2022)

I am patiently waiting to see how long this entente cordial will last.

Kizzy and Bob are sat about ten inches away from each other. First they were purposely ignoring each other. Then Bob nonchalantly decided to have a short snooze.

Now they are both lying down, still within a foot of each other. I am hoping this will carry on, rather than descend into fisticuffs.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jun 2022)

still peaceful


----------



## Speicher (12 Jun 2022)

Bob decided he needed to wander outside, leaving a snoozing Kizzy.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2022)

And they are still circulating


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2022)

The motor racing marathon here chez Casa Reynard is still well under way. I don't even know what it's like outside.

i sort of slept. Kept waking up to have a gander at the live timing. Feel a bit woolly-headed I guess. I've had tea, I've had cornish pasties and I've had some crisps. Oh, and I had a good giggle during the F1 coverage - some things always run to form. 

Just finished watching the Ginettas. The finish to that GT4 race was well into rubber underwear territory. Just glad no one got hurt.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2022)

Touring car reverse grid race. What could possibly go wrong... 

The Ginetta races (GT4 & Academy) were both utterly bonkers - not necessarily for the same reasons though...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2022)

Bggr, that's a big 'un...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2022)

First lap carnage aside, a very watchable race with some well-sharpened elbows in the midfield.

I rather enjoyed that.


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2022)

67 miles on my Moulton, my longest ride since before my accident 

I really have to say the Moulton is better than I ever imagined it would be. It could really do with a higher top gear but it's so comfortable and I don't feel any aches or pains whatsoever despite being out of the habit of long rides. Dr. Alex had the right idea. Big wheels are boring and so 1890s...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2022)

Just the washing up to do


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me. Maybe.

I'm rather full of Cornish pasties and a chocolate waffle, so might just have tea and toast.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jun 2022)

Pouring rain again and never got much done today.
Need to start planning my next mainland expedition as I am nearly out of apples and only a cabbage left to add to what I have already frozen. 
I got the bookings I wanted for my last trip so I hope my luck holds. Looks to be better weather also after next weekend.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jun 2022)

I didn't catch a mackerel.


----------



## simongt (12 Jun 2022)

As a good weather day was forecast ( and was right - ! ), planned on weeding the garden amd clearing the weeds & debris from t'other side of our fence that backs onto the allotments. Yes, I know it's the councils responsibility, but my doing it 'properly' prevents weed etc. from encroaching on OUR side of said fence - ! 
Ended up doing the above as well as removing a wee fence and giving the adjoining bushes a serious crewcut as my neighbout told me he wants to put up a replacement fence there, so did the prep work to help. Also, whilst in the allotments, noticed an almost totally covered drain which most of the allotment holders probably didn't even know existed, so being a nice person, cleared all the weeds & debris away from it and emptied lots of very whiffy muddy stuff from within - ! 
Feeling pleased with today's efforts - !


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2022)

I am watching the F1 highlights.


----------



## simongt (12 Jun 2022)

As I'm 'semi retired', When I saw my attractive neighbour attacking her overgrown front garden with an 'ovver mower, offered to do some clearing and weeding etc. for her. She accepted, result - !


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> In these days on enlightenment, should the race not be Le Persons? 🤔



Did you just assume its species?


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2022)

simongt said:


> As I'm 'semi retired', When I saw my attractive neighbour attacking her overgrown front garden with an 'ovver mower, offered to do some clearing and weeding etc. for her. She accepted, result - !



Ah, good old-fashioned chivalry...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2022)

A nice weekend indeed had chez Biggs 
Even gained a bit of room in the garage


----------



## rockyroller (12 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am patiently waiting to see how long this entente cordial will last.
> 
> Kizzy and Bob are sat about ten inches away from each other. First they were purposely ignoring each other. Then Bob nonchalantly decided to have a short snooze.
> 
> Now they are both lying down, still within a foot of each other. I am hoping this will carry on, rather than descend into fisticuffs.



are they each sleeping w/ 1 eye open?


----------



## rockyroller (12 Jun 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I didn't catch a mackerel.



they're smelly anyway


----------



## rockyroller (12 Jun 2022)

watching golf. don't know any of the players


----------



## Hebe (12 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I noticed some rather garish ''neon'' duct tape in Lidl this afternoon. If you're going for bright....


I shall have a look, thank you!


biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Cars are still going round and round at le man's


I misread this as “cats” and had a moment of interesting mental pictures 

Today I had a walk before anyone else was up, in the sun. It was lovely. Then I took the girl to Bath and it was sunny there too.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jun 2022)

Another slow day in Suffolk. The bedding has been changed and washed, the car washed & polished and that's it.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> are they each sleeping w/ 1 eye open?



They were slightly too far away to tell, but I think you are right.


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2022)

What has happened summer? I felt the need for a woolly hat when I walked to the shop.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jun 2022)

Can people on here offer me some advice please? What do you say to someone when you do not know what to say?

The Son of one of my neighbours committed suicide some weeks ago. 

I only found out because the Son of one of my other neighbours was at school with him. The parents are devastated obviously.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> What has happened summer? I felt the need for a woolly hat when I walked to the shop.



How far is it to Iceland?


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> they're smelly anyway



How would I know? I didn't catch one.


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> How far is it to Iceland?



Google tells me that it is 1,501KM or 811 Nautical Miles from Dublin to Reykjavik so from here it is probably about 1,300KM to Iceland...


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> Can people on here offer me some advice please? What do you say to someone when you do not know what to say?
> 
> The Son of one of my neighbours committed suicide some weeks ago.
> 
> I only found out because the Son of one of my other neighbours was at school with him. The parents are devastated obviously.



Do, rather than say, perhaps?

Maybe a nice bouquet of flowers. Each flower has its own meaning, so you can use them to say what otherwise would be impossible to say.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jun 2022)

I've just made myself a


----------



## classic33 (12 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> they're smelly anyway


Somewhat fishy...


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2022)

Time to put the writing away and head off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2022)

I'm up.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2022)

Morning y'all
Welcome to another week


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2022)

Tea is brewing
Birds have been fed


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2022)

Living the high life here... I had vappy milk in my porridge this morning


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Nice looking start to the day outside


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah, good old-fashioned chivalry...



Does that include climbing down off a horse and a lot of clanking ?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2022)

Morning.
It is bright and sunny here .
I went for another ride on my Cyclone yesterday. I cycled over to my brother's to show him the bike . It went well despite cycling into a headwind. Raising the saddle half an inch has improved the ride. I did 12 miles. I will have a look to see if I have any spokes lying around so that I can repair it's original wheel .


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jun 2022)

Dreich kind of morning and I have to go to the quack to see about some of my aches and pains. Old age does not come alone.
There was a big wedding on Saturday at the rugby pitch and a trailer with a marquee was parked there which caused a settler to complain on FB.
One result is a comment that there are now two distinct communities on Mull with little contact between them and less liking.
Very true as the settlers seem to be increasing in number and entitlement.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2022)

Morning all, and what a lovely morning it is out there.

Coffee has been drunk and breakfast will follow shortly. Time for a day out - just got to transfer a route from the PC to my Garmin and sort out the train ticket before heading out to west Suffolk & east Cambridgeshire.


----------



## tyred (13 Jun 2022)

A bit dull and overcast here but dry so far. Had a nice perambulation around the sea of cones. 

I've just put in a washing so no doubt it will start to pour when I go to put it out.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2022)

I've washed my car, ergo, it will rain..


----------



## tyred (13 Jun 2022)

I've just put my washing out so it will rain very soon...


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Got some clouds
Awaiting shopping delivery


----------



## rockyroller (13 Jun 2022)

up late!


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2022)

Went our for a ride with Tinybug.

While out I finally got a firm offer on an affordable and recently renovated apartment 3 minutes from work...


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Went our for a ride with Tinybug.
> 
> While out I finally got a firm offer on an affordable and recently renovated apartment 3 minutes from work...


You'll not be cycling to work any more then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll not be cycling to work any more then.



3 minutes by bike, that is...


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Went our for a ride with Tinybug.
> 
> While out I finally got a firm offer on an affordable and recently renovated apartment 3 minutes from work...



At the speed of light that would be some distance !


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> At the speed of light that would be some distance !



How fast do you think I can ride?


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2022)

I've just come back from collecting my prescription. I took my bike so that is 2 more miles to add to my vast mileage this year .

It is just over 300.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> How fast do you think I can ride?



You didn't say what transport you were using !


----------



## mybike (13 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> 3 minutes by bike, that is...



Hardly worth getting the bike out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> Hardly worth getting the bike out.



It's _always _worth getting the bike out...


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's _always _worth getting the bike out...



I often rode the bike to work, then had to travel between buildings once there, so the bicycle made that a lot easier.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jun 2022)

Scrambled duck eggs on granary for me earlier


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've washed my car, ergo, it will rain..



I never need to wash my car


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2022)

Just after I washed my car, I went for a utility ride to Screwfix (not a dating site, apparently..!)
I noticed that a bird had already 💩 on the panoramic glass roof!!😢


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jun 2022)

GP has referred me to audiology, physio and dermatology so far. At least at present that is as far as Oban and not that h---hole Paisley. I can get as far as St James interchange on the M8 but after that is bandit country and the hospital is not straightforward to get to. In addition they have hidden all the direction signs behind bushes or other obstructions. At least they had on my last trip there about 10 years ago and I doubt things have improved.
Confusion in Calmac office. 
"Can you do me a booking off next Sunday but can't remember the date?"
"So that will be 26th then"
Can't be as today is 13th"
Eventually we came to agreement that it is Sunday coming I want. Next Sunday seems to have different meaning for them
Got booked no problem as I worked out that holiday homes change on Saturdays so no rush midweek and the same coming back. 
At least I know the girl behind the desk and we had a laugh about the confusion.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2022)

Breezy, warm and mostly grey here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, but feel meh thanks to the very high pollen levels. Nonetheless, I spent the morning gardening. The grape vine has been given a haircut (there's a VERY good crop on it this year), the beans have been planted out and everything wanted watering. And I've picked some more alpine strawberries.

There may be a post-prandial bicycular bimble planned. I do need to go to Doe's to see what's happening with my mower parts. This is starting to get rather silly.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> Hardly worth getting the bike out.



It is if you go the scenic route


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2022)

My glasses are mucky


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> My glasses are mucky



Mine were, too, a couple of days ago so I cleaned them this morning.


----------



## pawl (13 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Mine were, too, a couple of days ago so I cleaned them this morning.





What a good idea,Perhaps it stop me bumping into objects and being unable to find the house on returning from a ride,


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2022)

Having a break before heading back to Bury St Edmunds to get the train home


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2022)

Had a very fine luncheon of bread & butter and a chunk of Polish sausage (kielbasa Podwawelska), plus a nectarine, an orange, some alpine strawberries and two


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> GP has referred me to audiology, physio and dermatology so far. At least at present that is as far as Oban and not that h---hole Paisley. I can get as far as St James interchange on the M8 but after that is bandit country and the hospital is not straightforward to get to. In addition they have hidden all the direction signs behind bushes or other obstructions. At least they had on my last trip there about 10 years ago and I doubt things have improved.
> Confusion in Calmac office.
> "Can you do me a booking off next Sunday but can't remember the date?"
> "So that will be 26th then"
> ...



Oh! You won't like Escape to the Country today ! 
Some Infidels are hoping to buy a home on Lewis and Harris .  Budget of £400,000.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jun 2022)

Sat in the barbershop waiting for a trim ( pleased that genetics has ensured I’ve still got some to cut )


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jun 2022)

I've been undecorating . Rubbing some filler down , putting some more in and removing some old wallpaper .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jun 2022)

Yesterday I arrived at the Wild Beer taproom in Bristol at 4.15 to discover that they shut at 4. So I thought I'd better get there earlier. Anyhow, I now discover that today they *open* at 4. 

As I while away the minutes, an 🐜 is climbing up my beer glass.


----------



## postman (13 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Having a break before heading back to Bury St Edmunds to get the train home
> View attachment 648829


Oh I love your type of cycling.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jun 2022)

A wee ride to the Cotswolds and back at the weekend


----------



## postman (13 Jun 2022)

Mrs P decided to cancel the satin paint order,much to the annoyance of the staff,but it's coming in this week.So we went for Flintstone grey.Just finished the second coat,Thursday will be the top coat.So Tuesday is lads meeting food and a pint,a latte.Tuesday night George and England v Hungary,Wednesday coffee cub ,afternoon tea out,then Miss D Ross of Supremes fame,Leeds Arena.What a social life this week.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2022)

Pie in your eye for tea


----------



## simongt (13 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> removing some old wallpaper .


Apparently, when one of my aunts, now long deceased, moved into a house during WW2, she had to strip no less than eleven layers of paper from the walls in the hallway - !


----------



## simongt (13 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> good old-fashioned chivalry...


More like good old fashioned lust thinly covered with a veneer of chivalry - !


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2022)

A lovely six mile round trip to the local agricultural engineering place in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres.

The steering arm has turned up. Yay! Although they've now lost the retaining pin, so while I can reassemble the steering, I can't use the mower until I get a new pin. At least they're going to replace it FoC.

Now sat down with a post-ride  and a biskit.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2022)

simongt said:


> More like good old fashioned lust thinly covered with a veneer of chivalry - !



You said it, not me! 

I only get male neighbours offering to help themselves to my firewood in return for wielding a chainsaw less well than I can...


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> A lovely six mile round trip to the local agricultural engineering place in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres.
> 
> The steering arm has turned up. Yay! Although they've now lost the retaining pin, so while I can reassemble the steering, I can't use the mower until I get a new pin. At least they're going to replace it FoC.
> 
> Now sat down with a post-ride  and a biskit.



Wouldn't borrowing a sheep have been easier?


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wouldn't borrowing a sheep have been easier?



Yes LOL... I did try and borrow my friend Linda's two sheep. Not much luck there.


----------



## simongt (13 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> You said it, not me!


Not my fault if there's a couple of attractive forty something lasses in the vicinity - !


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2022)

simongt said:


> Not my fault if there's a couple of attractive forty something lasses in the vicinity - !



I wish I had some easy-on-the-eye blokes of a similar vintage around here...


----------



## postman (13 Jun 2022)

I have just volunteered to help paint our church hall,proper big it is,scaffolding no less,I might volunteer to paint the skirting boards,but I bet I get the ceiling.Why am I thinking of the old song,when father painted the parlour,you couldn't see him for paint.Or the Stan and Laurel painting sketch.This could be messy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> I have just volunteered to help paint our church hall,proper big it is,scaffolding no less,I might volunteer to paint the skirting boards,but* I bet I get the ceiling.*



Maybe you could try something like this?


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe you could try something like this?


Before I clicked the link I knew where it was going…


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2022)

simongt said:


> Not my fault if there's a couple of attractive forty something lasses in the vicinity - !





simongt said:


> More like good old fashioned lust thinly covered with a veneer of chivalry - !



You do realise that they're probably getting one man to help with gardening, another with DIY, a third with decorating and a fourth with running errands.

They'll have you wrapped round their little odd jobs


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe you could try something like this?



Now that _could_ be done on a flat ceiling. It's just a matter of perspective


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Jun 2022)

just ordered engine & cabin air filters for 3 cars. hope I can figure out wutz wut when they arrive!


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! You won't like Escape to the Country today !
> Some Infidels are hoping to buy a home on Lewis and Harris .  Budget of £400,000.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> View attachment 648857



Isle of Harris News is not impressed


----------



## Hebe (13 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> Can people on here offer me some advice please? What do you say to someone when you do not know what to say?
> 
> The Son of one of my neighbours committed suicide some weeks ago.
> 
> I only found out because the Son of one of my other neighbours was at school with him. The parents are devastated obviously.



Oh no. Sometimes I think that the harder it is to know what to say, the more important it is to try. A card or note saying how there are no words, that you were so sorry to hear about their son, that you remember him from when he was at school with your son. Reynard’s suggestion of flowers is a good one. When I miscarried a pregnancy, years back, my heartbroken mother-in-law sent beautiful flowers and a card that said that she was so very sorry to hear about the baby. I’ll always remember that.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> GP has referred me to audiology, physio and dermatology so far. At least at present that is as far as Oban and not that h---hole Paisley. I can get as far as St James interchange on the M8 but after that is bandit country and the hospital is not straightforward to get to. In addition they have hidden all the direction signs behind bushes or other obstructions. At least they had on my last trip there about 10 years ago and I doubt things have improved.
> Confusion in Calmac office.
> "Can you do me a booking off next Sunday but can't remember the date?"
> "So that will be 26th then"
> ...


Sunday gone means "Sunday" is the one coming, they can't take a booking for a day that's gone. Whereas "next Sunday" is nearly two weeks away.

Easy when you think about it.


----------



## postman (13 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe you could try something like this?


Or maybe not.I can't even follow simple instructions.Like the tin of soup it said pierce lid and stand in boiling water,so I did couldn't walk for three weeks.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2022)

Chicken, potato salad, green beans, tomatoes and oyster mushrooms fried in butter.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> *A lovely six mile round trip to the local agricultural engineering place in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres.*
> 
> The steering arm has turned up. Yay! Although they've now lost the retaining pin, so while I can reassemble the steering, I can't use the mower until I get a new pin. At least they're going to replace it FoC.
> 
> Now sat down with a post-ride  and a biskit.


I'd forgotten how bad some of the roads round you way were until this afternoon - random subsidance, cracks and lumps all over the place (Soham to Prickwillow then across to Lakenheath). No wonder I only saw one other cyclist on that part of the ride. 

There was this on the way into Lakenheath that may be of interest to at least one regular on here...


----------



## tyred (13 Jun 2022)

Time to go to land of dreams 😴


----------



## Reynard (13 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I'd forgotten how bad some of the roads round you way were until this afternoon - random subsidance, cracks and lumps all over the place (Soham to Prickwillow then across to Lakenheath). No wonder I only saw one other cyclist on that part of the ride.
> 
> There was this on the way into Lakenheath that may be of interest to at least one regular on here...
> View attachment 648911



Why d'you think I built that MTB... 

Yep, the roads out here are ghastly. Although they fixed most of the crappy bits in the immediate environs of Casa Reynard. But I'm familiar with parts of your route, and well, yeah... They don't stand up well to the mix of unstable soil, farm machinery and fairly heavy traffic. Hey ho...


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2022)

Time for me to toodle pipski. Don't worry about the kippers.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2022)

Morning y'all
Running late this morning


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2022)

First cuppa going down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe you could try something like this?



Look ! He had the same problem as me ! Paint the ceiling and a crack appears !


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2022)

Good morning. Just had "Marmite toast and a bike video" with Tinybug.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2022)

Morning.
Similar weather here this morning to yesterday's.
Mouse news ! The mouse that we thought was hiding under the sink gave himself up and went into the mouse welfare trap after some cheese and a bit of apple. My wife found him in the trap and released him up at the top of the garden .


----------



## pawl (14 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I wish I had some easy-on-the-eye blokes of a similar vintage around here...



I’m on my way


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2022)

I was just wondering what the taxi fare to Rwanda would be ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Similar weather here this morning to yesterday's.
> Mouse news ! The mouse that we thought was hiding under the sink gave himself up and went into the* mouse welfare trap* after some cheese and a bit of apple. My wife found him in the trap and released him up at the top of the garden .



Careful, they'll depending oon you for welfare soon and inviting the family instead of doing productive foraging...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2022)

Time for a bike ride with a small person...


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2022)

I'm planning for a lazy day today.


----------



## mybike (14 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's _always _worth getting the bike out...



So how long does it take to prepare for the ride, to put away the bike & how long would it take to walk? You're seriously getting into reduced returns territory.



Gravity Aided said:


> I often rode the bike to work, then had to travel between buildings once there, so the bicycle made that a lot easier.





biggs682 said:


> It is if you go the scenic route





Now you're changing the conditions.


----------



## tyred (14 Jun 2022)

Managed to get my morning constitutional in without getting wet. 

My work computer is now doing updates - 13% complete so far... 

I also have a dentist appointment later this morning 😱


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Careful, they'll depending oon you for welfare soon and inviting the family instead of doing productive foraging...



That's what we were worried about . Him telling his friends that they keep you in for the night and feed you before being released .


----------



## mybike (14 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe you could try something like this?



My thoughts exactly.



Tenkaykev said:


> Before I clicked the link I knew where it was going…



Yep.


----------



## mybike (14 Jun 2022)

Found a box of Gepe slide mounts in a charity shop, 30+ in a box for 20, for less than £3.

Another thing for my children to take to the charity shop when I peg it.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Sunday gone means "Sunday" is the one coming, they can't take a booking for a day that's gone. Whereas "next Sunday" is nearly two weeks away.
> 
> Easy when you think about it.



EH? Now that really bamboozles me.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> EH? Now that really bamboozles me.



Metoo 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2022)

My lazy day didn't last long. I adjusted the shower screen seal that I fitted yesterday!


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jun 2022)

Another dreich damp day. Lots to do inside if only I could get round to doing anything.
Diesel yesterday was 189.9 when I topped up the car for my next trip.
The local landowner Glengorm Castle and farm are doing their bit for the community by changing some of their holiday houses to long term lets and are converting an old barn into 5 new houses for long term ie local rent. The only problem is they are 5 miles out of town on a road which is not so far gritted in winter.
The owner is popular locally and was a pupil at the local primary school when my wife was teaching.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2022)

And I've dead-headed the petunias & mimulus.. 
I think I deserve a coffee, now.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Just had "Marmite toast and a bike video" with Tinybug.


Your iron levels getting a bit low were they. As for the video, case an'all?


----------



## mybike (14 Jun 2022)

Someone might like this: 
View: https://twitter.com/buitengebieden/status/1536565043181064193


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> So how long does it take to prepare for the ride, to put away the bike & how long would it take to walk? You're seriously getting into reduced returns territory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd have to pack my bag anyway, and I'd have to walk up the steps out of my apartment anyway, and carrying the bike may take +30 seconds. The bike lives in the workshop at work, or chained to the bike rack outside, so it would also add +30 seconds, perhaps.

Google reckons it take 3 mins cycling or 11 mins walking, so I'd still be six minutes ahead if I ride.

Also, I could ride back for lunch, or make a small detour to get groceries on the return (6 min total, or 24 min walking)

Also, I get to ride my bike.

Inciidentally, on Monday and Tuesday I'm still riding 10k each way for the foreseeable future because I'm the reserve manager for another shop...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2022)

Went for a bike ride with a small person, although we discovered the town has swiitched on the water for the sandpit in the next village so most of the time was spent making a quite extensive canal system...


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> Found a box of Gepe slide mounts in a charity shop, 30+ in a box for 20, for less than £3.
> 
> Another thing for my children to take to the charity shop when I peg it.



who knows you might find some unmounted slides that need them. I know I still have strips & rolls of old developed film. maybe you do too?


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jun 2022)

Tuesday, right? losing track already. too busy before vacation


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Speicher (14 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Went for a bike ride with a small person, although we discovered the town has swiitched on the water for the sandpit in the next village so most of the time was spent making a quite extensive canal system...



Did you take the opportunity to explain the Archimedes screw principle?


----------



## tyred (14 Jun 2022)

Dentist done and dusted for now but I will require further treatment. He will discuss my X-ray with his colleague when she gets back from holiday. 

Sounds like this could absorb quite a bit of cash


----------



## Speicher (14 Jun 2022)

Some people on here, possibly @Classic , might have rough guess of the cost of a plane flying to Rwanda with just eight passengers. Not forgetting the crew etc. This is not intended to be political.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jun 2022)

Someone has just viewed the house opposite. He (older than me) arrived on foot, so that disrupts my light-hearted strategy of looking at the size of people's cars, and how long they take to view the house, then guess if they like it.

The size of people's cars is only relevant as to whether they have a large hatchback with a dog "crate" in the back. The back garden is not big enough for a large dog, in my opinion.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2022)

Grey, breezy and very warm here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well (various reasons) and I am struggling with my hayfever today thanks to the ridiculously high pollen levels, so feeling like a right old grumpypants this morning. Plus I wasted an entire evening last night, researching a lot on the 'bay that was open to offers in order to see where I needed to be for a reasonable ballpark plus some additional wiggle room.

It really pisses me off when a lot is open to offers and the seller has absolutely no intention of accepting any of them. Just put the fecking thing in a standard auction and be done with it - don't mess around with people. There were several competing offers, so it wasn't just me. I'm not going to bother bidding now, because it'll be one for the snipers. 

In other news, I have moved my tomato plants onto the drive, as they are all starting to flower. My drive is a suntrap, so it's like having a greenhouse without having a greenhouse. OK, I actually *do* have a greenhouse, but just don't grow enough stuff to really bother with it. Another one of my late father's grandiose ideas. Wanted it all, but the donkey work was for someone else...

Sorry, I'll just slink off and have some luncheon. I just needed to get that all off my chest.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2022)

Nice lunchtime stroll in the sun completed


----------



## Threevok (14 Jun 2022)

My silver bullet has arrived


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2022)

🦇 🦇 🦇 

👻


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> Did you take the opportunity to explain the Archimedes screw principle?



No, but we did have a good look at erosion and how water flow carries and leaves sediment. 

I have a daughter who is interested in _everything_, at least for a few minutes...


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2022)

Trip out of the office by bike to a meeting at Manchester Institute of Health Performance. Secret squirreled this.. British Cycling's new wind tunnel


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2022)

A member of staff let us in honest...


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2022)

Environment exercise lab. Heat and altitude.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2022)

Broad interpretation of the rules of a tandem race.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Dentist done and dusted for now but I will require further treatment. He will discuss my X-ray with his colleague when she gets back from holiday.
> 
> Sounds like this could absorb quite a bit of cash



tell me about it ...  I had a bunch of work done & more work pending. paying/financing it all has been a struggle. but when I look at my older brother's teeth I am glad I've done what I've done. ya gotta have yer smile


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> Some people on here, possibly @Classic , might have rough guess of the cost of a plane flying to Rwanda with just eight passengers. Not forgetting the crew etc. This is not intended to be political.


£88,398.10, but it will be flown back so double that for the full figure.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2022)

Feel better after another fine luncheon.

A chunk of Tesco's "Ultimate" pork pie (made by Walkers), plus two slices of wholemeal toast, one with Polish sausage, one with the last of the Englishman's Foot cheese, plus a pear, a nectarine and some grapes. And two  of course.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, but we did have a good look at erosion and how water flow carries and leaves sediment.
> 
> I have a daughter who is interested in _everything_, at least for a few minutes...



A future engineer in the making, I reckon


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> A future engineer in the making, I reckon



Could be: I'm certainly doing all I can to encourage her interests; keeping up with her is my main problem...


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2022)

Afternoon cup of hot chocolate on the patio wsmbo


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2022)

I'm off to putter in the garden for half an hour.


----------



## tyred (14 Jun 2022)

My neighbour downstairs must be watching a cowboy western on TV with the volume turned up loud and the patio doors open. 

Either that or a gunfight has moved from the OK Corral and is taking place downstairs


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2022)

Gardening puttering around done.

Now watching Antiques Roadtrip and snacking on some dried fruit.


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Just had "Marmite toast and a bike video" with Tinybug.



I wouldn't recommend eating videos of any type. Even with Marmite.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2022)

I'm com-putering in the garden now. 😄


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jun 2022)

Evening .
I decided last night that it would be much better going to the seaside as we are having some sunny weather than going to the Men's Shed . I would have only got bored . So this morning we set off . I knew that the council had chucked tons of gravel on the Lacock Bypass so I thought I would avoid it . Little did I know that the Bustards had been busy elsewhere in the county throwing the stuff everywhere ! . Went into Dorset and found a lovely stretch of smooth tarmac . 
We arrived at Lulworth Cove ,bright blue clear sky and blazing sun which was reflecting off the white chalk paths. I was getting Snow blindness!  I didn't have my sunglasses at that moment . We had a nice relaxing time there.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Went into Dorset and found a lovely stretch of smooth tarmac .
> We arrived at Lulworth Cove ,bright blue clear sky and blazing sun which was reflecting off the white chalk paths. I was getting Snow blindness!  I didn't have my sunglasses at that moment . We had a nice relaxing time there.


Aw i would love a trip to Lulworth cove


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2022)

Threevok said:


> My silver bullet has arrived


One like this?


----------



## tyred (14 Jun 2022)

Pouring rain again so no cycling tonight. I feel a bit tired anyway. 

I think it's a perfect evening to listen to my Van Morrisons greatest hits CD


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2022)

fossyant said:


> A member of staff let us in honest...
> 
> View attachment 648959


Did you inform Martin Mcgeever, before entering and leaving?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Pouring rain again so no cycling tonight. I feel a bit tired anyway.
> 
> I think it's a perfect evening to listen to my Van Morrisons greatest hits CD


Would that be the one with Paddy Moloney on it?


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you inform Martin Mcgeever, before entering and leaving?



Nope.... we just walked in a construction site with someone with 'access' - they took us round - I wasn't expecting the wind tunnel - expected all the cold therapy stuff and magic kit we saw. I said there aren't many of 'these' in the UK, she said, I think this is the only one - I said Chris Boardman's Performance Centre has one..  nerd info.... 

I did ask an employee on the way up the stairs were the BC Squad in, as I'd spotted a dirty dark blue Cervelo on the landing outside the bike fit room..... ' Yes was the answer...

A colleague said 'were you planning on swiping it ?' (the bike) I said no, it was way too big.. I also should have said, it was also too filthy..😄


----------



## tyred (14 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Would that be the one with Paddy Moloney on it?



No it's just a greatest hits compilation. Not sure what musicians worked on the songs.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2022)

The girls had Felix AGAIL with ham.

I had a toastie with chicken, pesto & mozzarella, and a large tomato and basil salad. 

Currently watching the overpaid and undertalented numpties that call themselves the England Football Team.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> The girls had Felix AGAIL with ham.
> 
> I had a toastie with chicken, pesto & mozzarella, and a large tomato and basil salad.
> 
> Currently watching the overpaid and undertalented numpties that call themselves the England Football Team.


The cricket was much more fun.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The cricket was much more fun.



Going on what I'm currently watching, *anything* would be much more fun...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Going on what I'm currently watching, *anything* would be much more fun...


I agree.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2022)

Yep, utterly useless...


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep, utterly useless...


That good?


----------



## tyred (14 Jun 2022)

Football and cricket could never be described as fun


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2022)

Oh ffs...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh ffs...



And double ffs.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And double ffs.



Yeah... 

That was never a foul, though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2022)

Right, time for bed...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yeah...
> 
> That was never a foul, though.



No, I know. Watch the cricket instead.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, I know. Watch the cricket instead.



I did, earlier.


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Football and cricket could never be described as fun



Cricket can be fun, football doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## tyred (14 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Right, time for bed...



Watch the football. It will help you sleep!


----------



## tyred (14 Jun 2022)

I think it's time to visit the Land of Nod myself. I was going to take the Jensen Interceptor but the cost of petrol is horrendous so I will have to make do with the Toyota Prious instead.


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jun 2022)

Having resisted the temptation to buy a sixteen seat Bombardier executive jet for about $25 million, I woke up feeling pretty unfulfilled as regards shopping this morning.
Luckily, I just managed to splurge £2.76 on four stainless steel M10 dome nuts. It cheered me up no end.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> £88,398.10, but it will be flown back so double that for the full figure.



If you cancel at twenty minutes before take off, I presume you not get a refund of your deposit.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jun 2022)

Kigali could build some schools and hospitals with the £120 million. 

How many public houses are there in Lincoln's Inn Fields?


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> If you cancel at twenty minutes before take off, I presume you not get a refund of your deposit.


Doubt you'd get a refund if you cancelled it in the 24 hours prior to take off, much less twenty minutes before. Having been pushed back, and made ready for take off.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Football and cricket could never be described as fun



No, but at my school, cricket had the advantage that it was less muddy and the chances of being kicked, punched, tripped, or grabbed around the neck and wrestled to the ground "by accident" were much reduced.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2022)

Anyway, good morning; currently enjoying a peaceful cup of tea before I get pounced on by Tinybug.

I have to go to Stuttgart later, in a visit that involves _shopping_...


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2022)

I'm up & it's ♻ Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2022)

Morning y'all
Another sunny start to the day outside
I need to wake up more first


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2022)

Bacon bagel for brekkie, washed down by a mug of coffee ☕


----------



## postman (15 Jun 2022)

Up early all normal Wednesday morning activities have been cancelled due to Mrs P still being in Lancashire,so I am finishing the decorating off,carpet vinyl man is coming Tuesday so all will be finished.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed
Swmbo is suffering today as expected due to 5th covid jab yesterday


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2022)

Some pictures from yesterday. We stopped off at Compton Abbas on the way back.


----------



## mybike (15 Jun 2022)

When you get the impression someone is watching you.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2022)

Breakfast on the patio


----------



## pawl (15 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Breakfast on the patio



Oh dear drooped the plates have you?


----------



## pawl (15 Jun 2022)

Morning Black Bin day .


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2022)

Banana's don't survive an off road commute along the canal. Took ages to clean the mush in my panniers this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Anyway, good morning; currently enjoying a peaceful cup of tea before I get pounced on by Tinybug.
> 
> I have to go to Stuttgart later, in a visit that involves _shopping_...



To buy a Porsche ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Doubt you'd get a refund if you cancelled it in the 24 hours prior to take off, much less twenty minutes before. Having been pushed back, and made ready for take off.



I still think a taxi would cheaper .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2022)

I feel noticeably older than I did last week. I'm going to self-medicate with a double espresso.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2022)

Where is this Coast of Living they keep talking about ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Where is this Coast of Living they keep talking about ?



Anywhere your credit rating can fall off a cliff?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2022)

Cats look so happy when they are asleep .

I think it must be one of their favourite pastimes!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2022)

Bin's bin emptied ♻


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I still think a taxi would cheaper .


You'd need at least two though.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jun 2022)

Light rain forecast and looking outside there was some rain but by the time I had breakfast this had stopped so out on trike for the first time for ages.
Motorhomes and Campers in all the off road bits even tho' the campsite had plenty of room.
The grass verges are also getting scalped. The bits with bracken I can understand as it can obstruct sightlines but the rest is a shame and not really needed. Lots of wild flower destruction.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> Kigali could build some schools and hospitals with the £120 million.
> 
> How many public houses are there in Lincoln's Inn Fields?


Yell lists just short of 200. You're not planning on getting a drink in each one night this week by chance. Or other means even.


----------



## Moon bunny (15 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.



I look forward to reading:
Cats have been naughty, not feeding them tonight.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Yell lists just short of 200. You're not planning on getting a drink in each one night this week by chance. Or other means even.



I thinking about all the Barristers and Queen's Counsel who work there.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa being consumed out on the patio


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> I thinking about all the Barristers and Queen's Counsel who work there.


You buying them drinks as well!

You that lottery winner who's yet to come forward?


----------



## Speicher (15 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You buying them drinks as well!
> 
> You that lottery winner who's yet to come forward?



No! 

They have got to find some way of spending their extortionate well-earned fees from the High Court.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> No!
> 
> They have got to find some way of spending their extortionate well-earned fees from the High Court.


I think you're taking this "graduating to the bar" a bit too literally.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Jun 2022)

garbage day, OK OK I'm up


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2022)

Giant crumpet avec confiture de fraises for elevenses this morning. 
🍓


----------



## Threevok (15 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> One like this?
> View attachment 648993



Wow, I wish

No this one






No it's not a prop from a fifty shades movie, nor have I subscribed to_ "Build Your Own Crack Pipe Monthly"_


----------



## Threevok (15 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> No it's just a greatest hits compilation. Not sure what musicians worked on the songs.
> 
> View attachment 648995



Nice Shure 55SH


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2022)

Getting a headache. Literally got big drums and music stuff going on directly above our heads. Who the heck builds music rooms on the second floor above office space. We've got groups of school kids 'playing' on our musical equipment, and we're directly below.


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2022)

Can't even do 'name that tune'. They are that bad.


----------



## Threevok (15 Jun 2022)

fossyant said:


> Getting a headache. Literally got big drums and music stuff going on directly above our heads. Who the heck builds music rooms on the second floor above office space. We've got groups of school kids 'playing' on our musical equipment, and we're directly below.



Sorry, but I gotta test this mic out


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2022)

Sounds like this


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnXZU00HECI


----------



## Threevok (15 Jun 2022)

fossyant said:


> Sounds like this
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnXZU00HECI




Your neighbour must be in the same band as mine. He's supposed to be a professional musician too 

It's all this grunge crap - what I like to call "Heavy Mental"


----------



## fossyant (15 Jun 2022)

Threevok said:


> Your neighbour must be in the same band as mine. He's supposed to be a professional musician too
> 
> It's all this grunge crap - what I like to call "Heavy Mental"



It's school kids in the Music rooms above our office. Thank goodness I'm not in for the next week and a half !!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Jun 2022)

It's getting a touch too warm here in SW France......checked the temp a moment ago


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> garbage day, OK OK I'm up


You feel that bad!

Suppose they don't take you, what then?


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jun 2022)

fossyant said:


> Getting a headache. Literally got big drums and music stuff going on directly above our heads. Who the heck builds music rooms on the second floor above office space. We've got groups of school kids 'playing' on our musical equipment, and we're directly below.



Working at a Trade Fair in Wales and needing to be fresh in the morning the hotel in Llandridod Wells allocated us a room on Saturday night directly over the bar and disco with no sound insulation. They seemed surprised that we demanded a change of room at about 0100 as the noise was unbearable and we could get no sleep.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Cats look so happy when they are asleep .
> 
> I think it must be one of their favourite pastimes!



Yes, but you don't know what they're dreaming about.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> No!
> 
> They have got to find some way of spending their extortionate well-earned fees from the High Court.


There's a wee difference between the one I found, and the one they use. It's costing them approximately half a million. The plane leasing company I found were a bit cheaper.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes, but you don't know what they're dreaming about.






TV programs they'd like to see?


----------



## Speicher (15 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's a wee difference between the one I found, and the one they use. It's costing them approximately half a million. The plane leasing company I found were a bit cheaper.



My guess would have been quarter of a million. That fits in with the invoicing method of "think of a number and double it".


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> To buy a Porsche ?



I don't think I'm in the Porsche demographic somehow.

On that subject, there's a mahoosive outdoor setup in the middle of Stuttgart at the moment, under the slogan "Experience Urban Gymnastics" which to me sounds like two very good reasons to avoid it.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jun 2022)

Here in Hundred Acre Wood, we now have mobile phones. 

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/346425396349217003/


----------



## tyred (15 Jun 2022)

fossyant said:


> Getting a headache. Literally got big drums and music stuff going on directly above our heads. Who the heck builds music rooms on the second floor above office space. We've got groups of school kids 'playing' on our musical equipment, and we're directly below.



I have to practise my bag pipes somewhere.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2022)

Hot and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, with a bit of a light breeze.

Slept like a log and feeling decidedly more chipper today. Hayfever is still bad, but I'm past having a grump. Have been doing some gentle puttering about in the garden this morning. The tomatoes have appreciated being moved onto the drive and are now beginning to flower properly. The strawberry plants are also doing well, and it looks like I'll have a nice (but small) crop.

I will have to go into town later this afternoon to sort out a few errands. Wilkinsons and Tesco are on the main agenda.

But right now, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I look forward to reading:
> Cats have been naughty, not feeding them tonight.



Umm, I am part owned by a tortoiseshell. "Naughty" is the default setting for one of those.


----------



## tyred (15 Jun 2022)

Time for my Teams slumber meeting.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't think I'm in the Porsche demographic somehow.
> 
> On that subject, there's a mahoosive outdoor setup in the middle of Stuttgart at the moment, under the slogan "Experience Urban Gymnastics" which to me sounds like two very good reasons to avoid it.


It could liven up your walk to work!





Possibly even the walk back home as well.


----------



## simongt (15 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> They'll have you wrapped round their little odd jobs


And I have an issue with that - ? ! 
Also, in this particular case, it makes the husband look even less useful - !


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Time for my Teams slumber meeting.


What you need to do,
A: Get a life sized picture of your head printing off. Cut into a mask. IMPORTANT, do not cut eye holes out. Keep all fastenings out of sight when wearing.
B: Rig a top harness*, to keep you upright in your chair. This will be covered by the shirt, from which you have modified to accept the harness.

This will enable you to sit upright in your chair, whilst sleeping.

*I just happen to have one lying about.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a chunk of pork pie, two slices of wholemeal toast, one with Gruyere cheese, the other with half a sliced avocado, plus a tangerine, a nectarine and two


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2022)

Anyways, time to go erranding.


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> What you need to do,
> A: Get a life sized picture of your head printing off. Cut into a mask. IMPORTANT, do not cut eye holes out. Keep all fastenings out of sight when wearing.
> B: Rig a top harness*, to keep you upright in your chair. This will be covered by the shirt, from which you have modified to accept the harness.
> 
> ...




Just try not to snore.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jun 2022)

Post has just been and a parcel was placed inside my door. Seemed a bit strange as I had not bought anything but it turned out to be painting which my brother's wife had taken from my late sister's house and decided to send it to me.
I have given strict instructions that if I predecease her she is to be supervised at all times while in my house. She has a tendency to go around and collect anything she thinks of interest. Not really stealing but sorts them out later.
I got my late mother's sewing machine but the operating handle had vanished. It came in the post 6 months later.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2022)

I went out for my brother this morning . we met his friend at a pub. Look what he turned up on .

I did 16 miles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> It could liven up your walk to work!
> View attachment 649084
> 
> Possibly even the walk back home as well.



It wasn't that interesting, just lots of torture instruments gym equipment in the middle of the city. Made a bit of a mess of the place.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> What you need to do,
> A: Get a life sized picture of your head printing off. Cut into a mask. IMPORTANT, do not cut eye holes out. Keep all fastenings out of sight when wearing.
> B: Rig a top harness*, to keep you upright in your chair. This will be covered by the shirt, from which you have modified to accept the harness.
> 
> ...



Or suggest you join them on zoom...


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It wasn't that interesting, just lots of torture instruments gym equipment in the middle of the city. Made a bit of a mess of the place.



I was thinking that it might be people ricocheting off walls and roofs without hurting themselves too often..


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Or suggest you join them on zoom...


They'd never have another online meating.


----------



## tyred (15 Jun 2022)

Saw a MkII Ford Zephyr in town tonight. Such a cool piece of styling showing design flair that Ford appear to have lost en-route to the Kuga!

Amazing how low and narrow it seems mixed in with all the Tonka Toy Suvs.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> They'd never have another online meating.



Gone veggie then?


----------



## dave r (15 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I went out for my brother this morning . we met his friend at a pub. Look what he turned up on .
> 
> I did 16 miles.
> 
> View attachment 649112



Very nice.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Gone veggie then?


Cuckoo possibly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jun 2022)

Just had one of my periodic walks with a good friend here; he's a very accomplished children's and youth worker who I've known since his teens, and we try and get together a couple of times a year to talk about our work. 

Now my legs are exhausted; worth it though.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You feel that bad!
> 
> Suppose they don't take you, what then?



then off to work I go!


----------



## rockyroller (15 Jun 2022)

don't think so. it would be just 1 more thing I would have to clean


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just had one of my periodic walks with a good friend here; he's a very accomplished children's and youth worker who I've known since his teens, and we try and get together a couple of times a year to talk about our work.
> 
> Now my legs are exhausted; worth it though.


Youve been talking about your work, and now your legs are exhausted!


----------



## Hebe (15 Jun 2022)

I am considering an alcohol-free IPA but am being swayed by the idea of a  The house is empty for the first time in ages and I am a bit overwhelmed by all the possibilities.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I went out for my brother this morning . we met his friend at a pub. Look what he turned up on .
> 
> I did 16 miles.
> 
> View attachment 649112



Shame about the blue tyres


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2022)

Erranding done. The bog roll and cat food stashes have been topped up. And I managed to source a bottle of Lesser Spotted Cooking Oil, so that came home with me too. Picked up some extra fruit & veg, and got a load of sausages and bread rolls on yellow sticker.

Also bought a two litre bottle of liquid tomato fertilizer, a large sack of compost (it's a grow bag, but compost is compost) and two new pairs of gardening gloves for the parental unit.

Cats have been fed, and now it's time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2022)

Lovely supper of a couple of hard-boiled free range eggs, home made potato salad, steamed green beans, half a punnet of cherry tomatoes (halved and given a splooshette of olive oil & balsamic) plus a dollop of Polish vegetable salad and a nice


----------



## Reynard (15 Jun 2022)

Time for a  and a biskit.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and a biskit.


I've got bananas!!


----------



## postman (15 Jun 2022)

Back from the Leeds Arena,Miss Diana Ross,boy can she sing 78 and still belting them out,all the old faves,and we the audience joined in.One and a half hour she did non stop.Plus a little cameo of sitting on a chair and chatting,very nice.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've got bananas!!



I opted for a slice of buttered fruit loaf in the end.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I opted for a slice of buttered fruit loaf in the end.


I stuck with the bananas.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> I stuck with the bananas.



I don't have any bananas.

Bought strawberries, flat peaches and cherries instead.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

Off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2022)

I'm up. 
It's very early but the dawn chorus is lovely to listen too and the moon, though waning gibbous, is still very bright.


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2022)

Good morning. I've been invited for a bike ride by a friend this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've got bananas!!



I'm sure there's a typo in that sentence.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2022)

I'm about to take the dog for a walk before it gets too hot. Then she can doss in the shade at the top of the garden for the rest of the day.. 
🐶


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm sure there's a typo in that sentence.



Bananas without a B is a pineapple 🍍


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Anyway, good morning; currently enjoying a peaceful cup of tea before I get pounced on by Tinybug.
> 
> I have to go to Stuttgart later, in a visit that involves _shopping_...



I bought one pair of trousers.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2022)

Morning y'all
Garden birds have been fed
Going to be a warm one today


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Shame about the blue tyres



I quite liked them. I thought it went with the head tube.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I quite liked them. I thought it went with the head tube.



I didn't notice the head tube I was too busy being disgusted with the blue tyres on a classic frame


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2022)

First cuppa going down well


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2022)

Morning.
I think I will be undecorating later .
I think I have survived yesterday's cycle ride .
Whilst we were chatting yesterday my brother's friend pointed out that we were all metafollicly challenged!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2022)

Our local sneezer just sneezed 
Someone (female i think) sneezes really load between 6.30 - 7.30 most mornings 
I thought it was the elderly lady next door but she died a couple of months back so that's ruled her out


----------



## dave r (16 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Our local sneezer just sneezed
> Someone (female i think) sneezes really load between 6.30 - 7.30 most mornings
> I thought it was the elderly lady next door but she died a couple of months back so that's ruled her out



One of our neighbours is a smoker, I sometimes hear him in the bathroom first thing in the morning coughing his lungs up and clearing his throat , makes me glad I stopped smoking years ago.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2022)

Shorts are on today


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm sure there's a typo in that sentence.


No "typo", that I'm aware of.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jun 2022)

Driech cold miserable day with a moderate breeze.
Lots of some kind of hikers go past with funny hats, big boots and maps hung round their necks. Don't forget the sticks and rucksacks as well.
They must head up the golf course to Bloody Bay and Ardmore Point where there is a small lighthouse.
There used to be Sand Martins nesting up at the golf course but not seen any this year. Probably people shoving cameras into their nest burrows have frightened them off.
We used to go up that way for a lunchtime walk and saw nobody apart from the occasional golfer. Changed days.


----------



## mybike (16 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't think I'm in the Porsche demographic somehow.
> 
> On that subject, there's a mahoosive outdoor setup in the middle of Stuttgart at the moment, under the slogan "Experience Urban Gymnastics" which to me sounds like two very good reasons to avoid it.



If not 3.


----------



## tyred (16 Jun 2022)

I had a few slices of bread that had gone too stale for even me to eat so I set them out for the birds and now a few crows are fighting over it and making a terrible racket.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2022)

I am having a rest from undecorating . The smoke detectors went off due to the dust and have deafened me ! I felt like hitting them with a large hammer and smashing them from the ceiling ! . I feel like getting my blow lamp and teaching them the difference between fire and dust ! 
I think I have finished making dust for now. I need to play with some electrics to remove some old wallpaper .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2022)

2 top teas topped by a top coffee!


----------



## rockyroller (16 Jun 2022)

good morning





was having my coffee when I heard the unmistakable snorting & stomping of a pissed deer. sure enough Reggie the cat was skulking around the patio & looked up at me seemingly to say "um what? did I do something?" there were two young individuals. sorry but the camera was having trouble focusing. surprising how much noise a little guy like this can make


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jun 2022)

37C yesterday and the day before, fluctuates around there this time of year. Thunderstorms and eventually cooler, then heating up again


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> 37C yesterday and the day before, fluctuates around there this time of year. Thunderstorms and eventually cooler, then heating up again


We get the same cycle but less extreme (28C in London yesterday) and a lot slower to warm up again.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2022)

You abandoned me


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I am having a rest from undecorating . The smoke detectors went off due to the dust and have deafened me ! I felt like hitting them with a large hammer and smashing them from the ceiling ! . I feel like getting my blow lamp and teaching them the difference between fire and dust !
> I think I have finished making dust for now. I need to play with some electrics to remove some old wallpaper .



I remember that happening when I had to clean out the dust extractors in the carpentry workshop. As the boss pointed out afterwards; _always close the door..._


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I am having a rest from undecorating . The smoke detectors went off due to the dust and have deafened me ! I felt like hitting them with a large hammer and smashing them from the ceiling ! . I feel like getting my blow lamp and teaching them the difference between fire and dust !
> I think I have finished making dust for now. I need to play with some electrics to remove some old wallpaper .


Tape a plastic bag over the smoke detectors. Leave yourself a note to remind you that you have them bagged.


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Jun 2022)

Three interviews tomorrow and how the hell have I managed to run out of pasta sauce?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I thought it was the elderly lady next door but she died a couple of months back so that's ruled her out



Or has it!! 👽


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I had a few slices of bread that had gone too stale for even me to eat so I set them out for the birds and now a few crows are fighting over it and making a terrible racket.



I make Bread & Butter pudding with my stale bread 👍


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I make Bread & Butter pudding with my stale bread 👍



Do crows prefer that?


----------



## Hebe (16 Jun 2022)

I cycled into town, did my errands, and my bike still had both wheels in place afterwards. Win. Also, in my quest to be less intimidated by Market Day traffic on tiny roads, I rode one road in town because it was easier than finding somewhere to hop off.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2022)

The woman at the checkout just commented on the size of my onions.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2022)

Just had a rather frustrating conversation with a friend: his daughter is getting pulled into a cult, despite his best efforts. Now she's wanting to move into a "group house". It's clear to us that it's a full on pyramid style cult and she'll be their footsoldier until she is no longer useful.

He can't stop her legally, so we're just hoping she'll see it's a cult before things get too serious and lets us help her pick up the bits.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2022)

Lunchtime stroll around the block in the sun was nice


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

Sunny and hot here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept so-so. The night here was very sultry. I puttered about in the garden for a bit this morning, and I have been doing some writing. Or rather, some re-writing.

Did something really stupid earlier while backing up the chapter I'm currently working on. Instead of moving the new file from the laptop to the USB key, I moved the old file from the USB key to the laptop, overwriting the version that I wanted to save in the first place.  

Fortunately I have a reasonable handle on what I'd written these few days just gone, so I've spent much of the last couple of hours reconstructing the stuff that I accidentally deleted. It's mostly all there now, but lacks a good deal of finesse. I think that will be the task for this afternoon. It's much too hot to do anything else.

That watch I had my offer rejected on has only a few hours left in the auction and is currently sat at just under half of what I offered. If it does go for less, I shall be very cross*. My offer was based on what past listings for the same watch had sold for, plus a little extra for wiggle room.

Anyways, time for luncheon, methinks.

* If it's still in the ballpark, I may still throw my hat in the ring, regardless of how pissed off I am with the seller.


----------



## Threevok (16 Jun 2022)

We have some fuel protests locally here and either Facebook's translation services are rubbish, or South Wales Police are enforcing a draconian bare-foot policy towards them


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2022)

Vodafone were offering two chocolate tennis balls for £1.99 delivered as a 'customer thank-you'. They arrived today and _may_ have been meant for a present.

They're a bit sickly. Or at least one was. The other's gone to son no. 2.

I'm not sure you were meant to eat a whole one in one go


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> That watch I had my offer rejected on has only a few hours left in the auction and is currently sat at just under half of what I offered. If it does go for less, I shall be very cross*. My offer was based on what past listings for the same watch had sold for, plus a little extra for wiggle room.
> 
> * If it's still in the ballpark, I may still throw my hat in the ring, regardless of how pissed off I am with the seller.



It happens. I offered someone £150 for a bike that they had at a £20 start price. They refused the offer and I bid, winning it for £20. Their loss, my gain.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> That watch I had my offer rejected on has only a few hours left in the auction and is currently sat at just under half of what I offered. If it does go for less, I shall be very cross*. My offer was based on what past listings for the same watch had sold for, plus a little extra for wiggle room.
> 
> Anyways, time for luncheon, methinks.
> 
> * If it's still in the ballpark, I may still throw my hat in the ring, regardless of how pissed off I am with the seller.



No reason to be cross, you offered, they think its worth more. its not personal. Bid your offer as the auction nears completion (as that is what you thought it was worth) and you may well get it for less, and then you'll be a happy bunny


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

Lovely luncheon. A chunk of pork pie, plus two slices of wholemeal toast with Gruyere cheese, then a tangerine, a pear, some grapes and two


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> It happens. I offered someone £150 for a bike that they had at a £20 start price. They refused the offer and I bid, winning it for £20. Their loss, my gain.



Well, yes... The classic "bird in the hand is worth two in the bush" isn't it?


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

T4tomo said:


> No reason to be cross, you offered, they think its worth more. its not personal. Bid your offer as the auction nears completion (as that is what you thought it was worth) and you may well get it for less, and then you'll be a happy bunny



It was the snotty rebuttal that got my goat. What's wrong with good manners? It's not as if *that* costs much...

I put the offer in because it's a better alternative to getting sniped.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> It happens. I offered someone £150 for a bike that they had at a £20 start price. They refused the offer and I bid, winning it for £20. Their loss, my gain.



Sometimes as a seller you are put off accepting offers due to the rules . The fact that you offered that amount may give the seller the impression that it may be worth more so they will stick with the auction . The person should have started the auction at a price nearer to the price they wanted rather than start it too low .


----------



## rockyroller (16 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Tape a plastic bag over the smoke detectors. Leave yourself a note to remind you that you have them bagged.



they make little shower caps for them, aka dust covers, but I guess one can use an actual shower cap?


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jun 2022)

Strange medical world we have now. I suspect I have developed a diverticular infection [ I have previous history of this] so phone the surgery. GP calls back and I tell him my story and also what I need to fix the problem. No problem and he will just do a prescription as requested.
Not so good is that my bloods taken earlier are causing a slight concern and my gall bladder is a bit choked up probably so need to get a scan of that and liver to check for stones. Not yet serious but my last liver scan had me whipped off immediately to the major unit in Paisley by taxi at their expense to get a large gallstone removed by some newish procedure.
The problems of getting old.


----------



## T4tomo (16 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> It was the snotty rebuttal that got my goat. What's wrong with good manners? It's not as if *that* costs much...
> 
> I put the offer in because it's a better alternative to getting sniped.



Fair enough, good manners cost nothing!

you can have the last laugh with a pointed comment on their feedback if you suceed i getting it for less!


----------



## rockyroller (16 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just had a rather frustrating conversation with a friend: his daughter is getting pulled into a cult, despite his best efforts. Now she's wanting to move into a "group house". It's clear to us that it's a full on pyramid style cult and she'll be their footsoldier until she is no longer useful.
> 
> He can't stop her legally, so we're just hoping she'll see it's a cult before things get too serious and lets us help her pick up the bits.



better to kidnap her now & deprogram her than wait until she's pregnant with the leader's baby. what is she gonna do? sue her parents? she's already a zombie


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jun 2022)

I don't like the way the bay now warns people bidding that you have a higher bid in reserve . I've sometimes wondered why when you look at the bid price it has remained static yet 2 bids have been placed .


----------



## rockyroller (16 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The woman at the checkout just commented on the size of my onions.



I often get a chuckle when the grocery store, self-checkout, automated female voice, tells me to put my banana in the bagging area


----------



## Bollo (16 Jun 2022)

I nipped out for a cheeky lunchtime ride on my usual hour route and found the road through the tiny village of Ashley closed. No problem in the end for cyclists, but I did get off and tiptoe past the church as they were filming this....

https://www.hampshirechronicle.co.u...-shooting-film-scenes-tiny-hampshire-village/

If anyone is getting sniffy about whether this is mundane enough for Mundane News, I didn't see anyone famous.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The person should have started the auction at a price nearer to the price they wanted rather than start it too low .



This, in spades.

I think it's a bit lazy on the part of the seller tbh. You need to do your research and pitch it realistically, or, if you *are* going to start something with a "come and get me" estimate, at least know what the item should be worth, so that if someone puts in an offer you know where to go on from there.

There is another, slightly older version of the same watch with a starting price close to what the other auctions closed at. The downside is that it's slightly smaller, and well, I do want to be able to tell the time without having to put my glasses on...


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> they make little shower caps for them, aka dust covers, but I guess one can use an actual shower cap?
> View attachment 649223


He'll be finished by now. 
One way or another.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

I've just picked and eaten a handful of alpine strawberries.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Jun 2022)

in the middle of a slice of chicken parm pizza


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

Time for a  and a chocolate-covered medjool date.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Jun 2022)

I thought stuff was already too expensive 

"In short, interest rates are the Federal Reserve's main tool to combat inflation. Inflation is driven by strong consumer demand. By raising interest rates, which makes things more expensive, the Fed is hoping to dampen Americans' willingness to spend money"


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I thought stuff was already too expensive
> 
> "In short, interest rates are the Federal Reserve's main tool to combat inflation. Inflation is driven by strong consumer demand. By raising interest rates, which makes things more expensive, the Fed is hoping to dampen Americans' willingness to spend money"



It's much the same what they've just said on the 6pm news over here...


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2022)

Ahhhh, but will the banks raise the rates on savings?


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Ahhhh, but will the banks raise the rates on savings?



Probably not...

It's a pain. They're so quick to slash the rates on savings when interest rates come down, but they are ever so reluctant to do the opposite.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Ahhhh, but will the banks raise the rates on savings?



They haven't done to date. I can't see much of an increase being offered; they are quick to raise mortgage rates by the full amount, whilst savings rates usually rise later by part of the percentage rise. 

Or ... what @Reynard put a moment before me


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> They haven't done to date. I can't see much of an increase being offered; they are quick to raise mortgage rates by the full amount, whilst savings rates usually rise later by part of the percentage rise.
> 
> Or ... what @Reynard put a moment before me



Great minds think alike - and all that...


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Great minds think alike - and all that...





If they don't raise interests rates soon I'm going to blow the lot. On a sports convertible that SWMBO has _suggested_ she would like but I can _actually_ pinch 

Oh, and a new bike.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2022)

Microsoft sent me an update and it made my computer misbehave all day. I've just rebooted it and it appears to be working properly again. Quite why I put up with its wonkiness all day is beyond me. Anyhow, I'm having another mug of tea to celebrate.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Probably not...
> 
> It's a pain. They're so quick to slash the rates on savings when interest rates come down, but they are ever so reluctant to do the opposite.



I had a fixed term bond at a fairly high return and when the time was up said I wanted take up the offer to extend it for another 5 years. They "lost" my letter instructing them to do so until after interest rates fell dramatically blaming some junior employee.
I told them to get lost and took my money elsewhere.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> If they don't raise interests rates soon I'm going to blow the lot. On a sports convertible that SWMBO has _suggested_ she would like but I can _actually_ pinch
> 
> Oh, and a new bike.



What I've been doing for the last few years is that whenever I have a few spare pennies, I buy a piece of (vintage) jewellery that I like. That way, I can enjoy stuff, and if I buy wisely, I'm not going to lose money if I decide to sell on. Fortunately my tastes are quite classic, which always helps in that regard.

Unfortunately, some of the rings I have are now too big, as I have lost a stone in weight since buying them...


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2022)

@Reynard - I've done that with vintage watches like yourself (all 1960's-1980's Rado), modern and vintage paintings plus antique 16th-19th century books.

Now I'm looking further afield to other things if savings rates don't go up a bit more than inflation. We don't have huge savings, but SWMBO's very busy with work and that's producing a bit of spare income.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

Cats have been fed. Soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Reynard - I've done that with vintage watches like yourself (all 1960's-1980's Rado), modern and vintage paintings plus antique 16th-19th century books.
> 
> Now I'm looking further afield to other things if savings rates don't go up a bit more than inflation. We don't have huge savings, but SWMBO's very busy with work and that's producing a bit of spare income.



It's good to not put all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

Hey ho, lost out in the auction. The seller is now sitting pretty (boo, hiss!) but a bunch of snipers charged in, and the winner ended up paying paid double what it's worth.

The 'bay is a bit of an arse at the moment, because most of the affordable stuff on there is junk. Which means that anything half decent gets far more attention than usual.

Never mind, there's always another day and another auction.

And may the seller wake up in the middle of the night with ants in his pants.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's good to not put all your eggs in one basket.



Unless they're Fabergé.....👍


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jun 2022)

Packing my bike bags. I'll have to leave stupidly early in the morning to be sure of getting space for my bike on the train. 

Today was a public holiday so I'm hoping tomorrow morning will be quieter as most people will have arrived wherever they're planning to go for the weekend, or will be staying there until the weekend is nearly over, but I'm playing safe...


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2022)

Fitted two new AAA batteries and hey presto the air con remote control works


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

I'm off to go take my frustration out on some innocent vegetables...

See y'all after supper.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Packing my bike bags. I'll have to leave stupidly early in the morning to be sure of getting space for my bike on the train.
> 
> Today was a public holiday so I'm hoping tomorrow morning will be quieter as most people will have arrived wherever they're planning to go for the weekend, or will be staying there until the weekend is nearly over, but I'm playing safe...


What's wrong with getting on yer bike?


----------



## Bollo (16 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm off to go take my frustration out on some innocent vegetables...
> 
> See y'all after supper.



You’re not missing much. It’s literally crap on TV….


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2022)

Bollo said:


> You’re not missing much. It’s literally crap on TV….
> 
> View attachment 649259


What channel for the dog poo scandal?


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> And may the seller wake up in the middle of the night with ants in his pants.



Given I'm spending my evening listing lots of things on eBay (cycle jersey, men's shirts, women's petite clothes) I _really_ don't want you bidding and wishing me that 

Oh, and there's bike parts to be listed later this week ...


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> What I've been doing for the last few years is that whenever I have a few spare pennies, I buy a piece of (vintage) jewellery that I like. That way, I can enjoy stuff, and if I buy wisely, I'm not going to lose money if I decide to sell on. Fortunately my tastes are quite classic, which always helps in that regard.
> 
> Unfortunately, some of the rings I have are now too big, as I have lost a stone in weight since buying them...



Any proper jeweller would be able to reduce them and I know our local silversmith does alterations if required.
I realise you may not want to do that of course.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Unless they're Fabergé.....👍



I seem to have collected some elderly Singer sewing machines. I was going to try selling them for a modest price till I put the serial numbers into a collectors site. Prices are well up on what I expected so they are not going cheap now. Anything from £300 to £450.


----------



## Bollo (16 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> What channel for the dog poo scandal?



Channel 5. Where else?


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

Had a lovely big wrap filled to bursting with lettuce, sliced tomato, cucumber, avocado, cold chicken and a dollop of mayonnaise. Um, and a nice  of course.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> Given I'm spending my evening listing lots of things on eBay (cycle jersey, men's shirts, women's petite clothes) I _really_ don't want you bidding and wishing me that
> 
> Oh, and there's bike parts to be listed later this week ...



You can stand down. I'm not after any clothes or bike bits.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Any proper jeweller would be able to reduce them and I know our local silversmith does alterations if required.
> I realise you may not want to do that of course.



Yes, I know. I've had stuff resized before. 

I just get around the issue by wearing them on my middle finger as opposed to my ring finger.  That is, when I wear rings at all. At least I don't have that problem with my signet ring, which I inherited from my paternal grandmother.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2022)

Who said UFO's don't exist?
Here's a


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Who said UFO's don't exist?
> Here's a
> View attachment 649279



Ceci n'est pas un OVNI!


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

I have a  and a slice of wholemeal toast with butter & marmite.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

Tesco's own brand version thereof.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> What's wrong with getting on yer bike?



I wish I could: it'd take three days of very hilly riding in very hot weather for which I have none of the things I need (Like a tarp or a stove) and I need to be ready for work on Monday.

Oh, and good morning, by the way...


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2022)

Morning
Nice 2 mile bimble completed
Garden birds fed 
Various signs if hedgehog activity around the garden this morning


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2022)

I need to top up the bird feeder again.. Greedy li'l blighters!! 🐦


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down nicely
All showered and nearly ready for the day ahead


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2022)

And there goes the first sneeze of the day from our local sneezer


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I thought stuff was already too expensive
> 
> "In short, interest rates are the Federal Reserve's main tool to combat inflation. Inflation is driven by strong consumer demand. By raising interest rates, which makes things more expensive, the Fed is hoping to dampen Americans' willingness to spend money"



Not what we have here !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> What I've been doing for the last few years is that whenever I have a few spare pennies, I buy a piece of (vintage) jewellery that I like. That way, I can enjoy stuff, and if I buy wisely, I'm not going to lose money if I decide to sell on. Fortunately my tastes are quite classic, which always helps in that regard.
> 
> Unfortunately, some of the rings I have are now too big, as I have lost a stone in weight since buying them...



You could buy a small silver soldering kit and have a play . I repaired a couple of broken rings using one .


----------



## mybike (17 Jun 2022)

Bollo said:


> Channel 5. Where else?



Will you be giving us a summary?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2022)

Breakfast on the patio


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm off to go take my frustration out on some innocent vegetables...
> 
> See y'all after supper.



There is a jewelry and watch auction today at Wessex Auction Rooms .

A 9ct gold Tissot men's watch . Estimate £30 -£50. As if !


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> And there goes the first sneeze of the day from our local sneezer



The Phantom Sneezer of ol' Welly Town strikes again!!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2022)

Dog's been walked and I'm about to vacuum the house. 
Coffee first, though 👍


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jun 2022)

A miserable cold wet and windy day. Looks really miserable outside and I have seen much better weather in the winter.
Nothing particular to do tho' if I felt like it there is plenty sorting out to do indoors.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2022)

I've just put 8 gallons of water in our pond . I put 4 gallons in last night . I was assisted by my little helper . 

What is it with cats and running water ?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> The Phantom Sneezer of ol' Welly Town strikes again!!



I have my thoughts


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Not what we have here !


Is it the ''strong consumer demand'' bit that you're disagreeing with? We probably see it more as poor consumer supply but the end result is the same. Supply of fuel, electricity, fertiliser, grain and heaven knows what else are all going through shock falls. As supply diminishes we're still demanding in excess of that supply.

Anyhow, time for coffee No.1.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Packing my bike bags. I'll have to leave stupidly early in the morning to be sure of getting space for my bike on the train.
> 
> Today was a public holiday so I'm hoping tomorrow morning will be quieter as most people will have arrived wherever they're planning to go for the weekend, or will be staying there until the weekend is nearly over, but I'm playing safe...



I survived: I had to get off the train about 30k north of my town because it was getting busy and I probably shouldn't have had my bike on there on a weekday anyway, but it is a great feeling to see a sign saying 30km to your home town and think "that's doable"


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2022)

No1 daughter is WFH, but WF our H as her Internet has died.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Jun 2022)

working from home due to auto mechanic down the street working on my car. possible road trip tonight if I get it back in good condition. vacation with it next is a bit more important but I do want to run down to Mom's house, 200 miles away, tonight


----------



## cookiemonster (17 Jun 2022)

I has a new job. I start at a school in Mong Kok East in August.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Getting a tad warm


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Jun 2022)

l'm becoming just a touch weary of this weather , it is still well into the 40's C and as my neighbour pointed out in no uncertain terms this morning "cette température est très dangereuse" ....and l couldn't agree more. I did ride my bicycle on my normal 20 km rout yesterday morning but today "discretion being the better part of valour" , l am hiding in the house and even my dogs won't go outside !!


----------



## DCLane (17 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What is it with cats and running water ?



If it because it's fresh? One of ours is similar.

Currently I'm at Headingley, not to play or watch cricket, but to speak with some 16 year-olds about studying my subject at university.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I has a new job. I start at a school in Mong Kok East in August.



Wahoo, congratulations....


----------



## pawl (17 Jun 2022)

Posti delivered these Van Rysel shoes From Decathlon.Replacement for my old Decathlon 600 which after many years of stirlingservice have become very taty


----------



## Hebe (17 Jun 2022)

Happy Friday all. I have walked Hebe Jr to her bus stop, done a 10k ride (hot) and am now doing the laundry. Or rather the machine is tackling the laundry while I have a delayed coffee #1.

Congratulations on the new job @cookiemonster and congratulations on the 2 mile bimble @biggs682


----------



## cookiemonster (17 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wahoo, congratulations....



Will sign the contract within the next 2 weeks.

That's a weight off my mind and I don't need to move house either.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2022)

Computer updates two days in a row. I hope they've got it right this time.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've just put 8 gallons of water in our pond . I put 4 gallons in last night . I was assisted by my little helper .
> 
> What is it with cats and running water ?



One of ours prefer's to drink from a running tap, so we bought her a cat drinking fountain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Will sign the contract within the next 2 weeks.
> 
> That's a weight off my mind and I don't need to move house either.



Awesome. Was the current contract coming to an end?

Also: are you still working with those scary miniature human creatures?


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2022)

I think I've got an hour before I cook working in the conservatory today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2022)

I just ate a carrot.


----------



## cookiemonster (17 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Awesome. Was the current contract coming to an end?
> 
> Also: are you still working with those scary miniature human creatures?



Yes and yes.

How dare you call my P1s scary!


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2022)

Four ice lollies down, I think my time is nearly up.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2022)

Thanks @Hebe


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

Sunny, hot and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

A hot and sticky night, even with the windows open, so sleep was so-so. I've spent the morning polishing and refining what I wrote yesterday. It's going variously, because I know I'm missing a few paragraphs from what I'd originally written and then accidentally deleted, and I can't quite remember what they were. But I did back everything up earlier - without any hiccups this time.

I also cleared up a furball. Madam Lexi's output, judging by where it was.

My tomatoes are really relishing having been moved - and the warm weather. My "tumbling tom" has six trusses of flowers in full bloom. Looking forward to a good crop of cherry tomatoes.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You could buy a small silver soldering kit and have a play . I repaired a couple of broken rings using one .



No. Because there's a high probability I'll end up turning nice jewellery into something that's only got scrap value.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> There is a jewelry and watch auction today at Wessex Auction Rooms .
> 
> A 9ct gold Tissot men's watch . Estimate £30 -£50. As if !



Stainless steel or GP, then yes, that's pretty much the ballpark. But 9ct gold case, then no. Most definitely not.

Sadly though, a lot of gold and silver watch cases end up being sold for scrap, which is why you see so many decent "orphaned" movements for sale. A shame, really...


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I has a new job. I start at a school in Mong Kok East in August.



Waheyyy!


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jun 2022)

Rain has mostly stopped so got out to the garden for a short while to get some fresh [very fresh] air. Transferred some lettuce seedlings into a window box to take down to sit on the concrete coal bunker near the kitchen.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2022)

fossyant said:


> I think I've got an hour before I cook working in the conservatory today.



Lasted till 3pm, MrsF has just wound in the awning, so she can sun bathe, so that's now no shade on the conservatory.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2022)

Just did the shopping...


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Stainless steel or GP, then yes, that's pretty much the ballpark. But 9ct gold case, then no. Most definitely not.
> 
> Sadly though, a lot of gold and silver watch cases end up being sold for scrap, which is why you see so many decent "orphaned" movements for sale. A shame, really...



£120 which is still cheap for a gold watch especially for a good make .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2022)

It is hot out there ! Not the air but from the sun burning my back as I was looking in to my garage .
Not sure if the ride planned for half 5 will go ahead .


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of a tuna, cucumber & lettuce wrap, plus a fruit salad (nectarine, tangerine, pear & grapes) and two 

Shared the can of tuna with Mesdames Poppy & Lexi.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> £120 which is still cheap for a gold watch especially for a good make .



Agreed, that's not bad at all. I just hope that someone bought it to wear.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Jun 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I has a new job. I start at a school in Mong Kok East in August.



wow, that's huge! congratulations! guessing you have break before then?


----------



## rockyroller (17 Jun 2022)

just wrote a note for the mother/daughter cat sitter team that will be looking in on Reggie while we're away


----------



## rockyroller (17 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've just put 8 gallons of water in our pond . I put 4 gallons in last night . I was assisted by my little helper .
> 
> What is it with cats and running water ?



maybe it's instinct? meaning, running water would be fresh, clean & healthy but stagnant water might be sketchy?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

It's scorchio 

Just tootled to the letter box over the level crossing to post summat for the parental unit. Glad to be back indoors. The strong breeze does take an edge off the heat somewhat, but when you're out of the breeze...

I'm looking forward to filling my face with cherries though - my Bigarreau Napoleon is *loaded* this year.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2022)

I've put 5 ice cubes in my Pepsi.


----------



## dave r (17 Jun 2022)

We've just had ice creams, 99's with flakes and raspberry sauce.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2022)

I'm in a tenants'and residents' meeting. It's the most shambolic meeting I have ever been to. Since the last one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm in a tenants'and residents' meeting. It's the most shambolic meeting I have ever been to. Since the last one.



Parent's meetings are of the same genre...


----------



## Hebe (17 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> ✂️✂️. The strong breeze does take an edge off the heat somewhat, but when you're out of the breeze... ✂️✂️



My feelings exactly. This morning’s ride was positively lovely for the first couple of miles in the wind. Then not quite so lovely for the remainder. That might also have been due to the absence of cafes on the route.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> My feelings exactly. This morning’s ride was positively lovely for the first couple of miles in the wind. Then not quite so lovely for the remainder. That might also have been due to the absence of cafes on the route.



I did bum-park in the shade for a bit after watering all the planters. Even at half five, it was still pretty warm.

Now back indoors with a nice


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

It's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2022)

I'm free again! While the wind has kept the temperature comfortable throughout the day, it's now that time when the sun hits the west-facing wall and windows. 24.9C and climbing! Currently testing a glass of red wine's ability to cool body temperature down....


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2022)

The giant crumpet with jam and grated cheese grilled on the top was tasty. However, in hindsight, the sprinkle of Worcestershire Sauce wasn't the best idea TBH..


----------



## kayakerles (17 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> The giant crumpet with jam and grated cheese grilled on the top was tasty. However, in hindsight, the sprinkle of Worcestershire Sauce wasn't the best idea TBH..



Tad warm here. Saw one guy riding when I was outside earlier, but I’m going to leave it to him. No more outside for me today.










With humidity, feels like 37°

Time for a cold bevvie. 🧃


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jun 2022)

Just checked the temperature and inside my house it is 19C and 12.6C outside.

Been corresponding with a SIL and comparing medical problems. She is younger than I am but just beats my current Consultant appointments by one.
I trumped her tho’ as one of my Consultants is very vocal on T——-r regarding politics in general plus obvious emphasis on medical matters.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2022)

fossyant said:


> Four ice lollies down, I think my time is nearly up.


You're going at this the wrong way, what you need is a nice warm drink.


----------



## tyred (17 Jun 2022)

I'm in a pub in Ayr after having dinner and they are playing the Slade Christmas song

Why, just why I didn't know that Scotland used a different calendar..


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2022)

Air con just ticking over


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2022)

Well, the red wine worked wonders. After the second glass, I'd forgotten that I was warm. Mind, it's cooled down to 28.9C thus invalidating the experiment. Let's hope it's warm again tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

Homemade mushroom burgers* shoved into a ciabatta rolls for supper, and a tomato & basil salad on the side. 

* basically, a couple of brackets of oyster mushrooms with mozzarella pushed in between the individual ears, seasoned with salt, pepper and drizzled with olive oil, and then shoved into the George Foreman grilly thing until crispy at the edges.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jun 2022)

I've just come back from our cycle ride . We set off just after 5.30. It was still quite warm but with the wind chill factor of cycling it was pleasant. We stopped of at arrived bridge to look at the fish and the pretty blue Damsel flies . Whilst I was looking at the fish I saw a large Eel swim fast up stream and under the bridge. It looked to be about 3 feet long .


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jun 2022)

It's wazzing down in Anglesey and not that warm 
*edit .... just unkorked a bottle of red so things don't seem so bad listening to a few tunes under the awning as the rain beats down. It's 13c.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> It's wazzing down in Anglesey and not that warm



They're just testing the rain quality before sending it off to Manchester. Proper quality control!


----------



## tyred (17 Jun 2022)

I decided to be brave and sample a Laphroaig. Very nice actually. Don't see why some hate it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I decided to be brave and sample a Laphroaig. Very nice actually. Don't see why some hate it.



I like Islay malts but they're a bit in your face. The Speyside malts are much more delicate, refined even. But bland compared to the island stuff. Talisker is a bit more polite than Laphroaig, whereas Lagavulin is sublime (but needs a mortgage first).


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I like Islay malts but they're a bit in your face. The Speyside malts are much more delicate, refined even. But bland compared to the island stuff. Talisker is a bit more polite than Laphroaig, whereas Lagavulin is sublime (but needs a mortgage first).



I'll have to take your word for that LOL


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

Listening to FP2 from Canada on R5LSX


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Listening to FP2 from Canada on R5LSX



Is that a radio station or a numberplate?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is that a radio station or a numberplate?



The former. Radio 5 Live Sports Extra


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> The former. Radio 5 Live Sports Extra



Whats the crack? I can barely get s signal here ... no engine failures for Ferrari yet?


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Whats the crack? I can barely get s signal here ... no engine failures for Ferrari yet?



Try www.radio-uk.co.uk 

Nope, no *BOOM* yet, though they've avoided a penalty on Leclerc's car by cobbling together parts from all the other ones. Hmmm...

Anyways, Max fastest, followed by Leclerc, Sainz, Vettel, Alonso, Gasly, Russell, Norris, Ricciardo & Ocon in the top 10. Checo P11, Lewis P13 and Bottas didn't get out at all.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Try www.radio-uk.co.uk
> 
> Nope, no *BOOM* yet, though they've avoided a penalty on Leclerc's car by cobbling together parts from all the other ones. Hmmm...
> 
> Anyways, Max fastest, followed by Leclerc, Sainz, Vettel, Alonso, Gasly, Russell, Norris, Ricciardo & Ocon in the top 10. Checo P11, Lewis P13 and Bottas didn't get out at all.



Notice George is a fair bit quicker than Lewis again ... mmmm.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Try www.radio-uk.co.uk
> 
> Nope, no *BOOM* yet, though they've avoided a penalty on Leclerc's car by cobbling together parts from all the other ones. Hmmm...
> 
> Anyways, Max fastest, followed by Leclerc, Sainz, Vettel, Alonso, Gasly, Russell, Norris, Ricciardo & Ocon in the top 10. Checo P11, Lewis P13 and *Bottas didn't get out at all.*


He got three laps in. 
Electrical issues, anti-stall, brakes...


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

OK, should've said "set a time" 

To be fair, I only tuned in halfway through the session once the news was finished on the TV.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Try www.radio-uk.co.uk
> 
> Nope, no *BOOM* yet, though they've avoided a penalty on Leclerc's car by cobbling together parts from all the other ones. Hmmm...
> 
> Anyways, Max fastest, followed by Leclerc, Sainz, Vettel, Alonso, Gasly, Russell, Norris, Ricciardo & Ocon in the top 10. Checo P11, Lewis P13 and Bottas didn't get out at all.


Breaking News, Breaking News...
He's been handed a penalty, and will start from the rear.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> OK, should've said "set a time"
> 
> To be fair, I only tuned in halfway through the session once the news was finished on the TV.



I'll be on radio for quali tomorrow, hopefully tv Sunday eve .... hope its a good one


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'll be on radio for quali tomorrow, hopefully tv Sunday eve .... hope its a good one


Wet Qualifying expected as the heavens have opened, over there.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jun 2022)

Snorkel & flippers time!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Snorkel & flippers time!


No need, I think Tesco will be shut by now. Too late for "yellow stickering".


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2022)

Anyways, never mind snorkel and flippers time, it's bed time.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2022)

I'm up.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2022)

Morning y'all 
Time for a bimble before the cycle ways get busy


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Time for a bimble before the cycle ways get busy



Back home now first cuppa went down well.
Garden birds have been fed.
A couple of very short showers since and during my ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2022)

Breakfasted; now making a "to do" list so I get everything finished before work on Monday...


----------



## Hebe (18 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Time for a bimble before the cycle ways get busy



This is good to read. But probably not as good as cycling again feels for you.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> This is good to read. But probably not as good as cycling again feels for you.



Thanks , oh it feels great to get out for sure although I did feel envious of a lycra lout who went up the road whilst I was on the cycle path by the time I had done a circuit of the industrial estate he went past again and was also heading for home .


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2022)

And there's the Wellingborough sneezer


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2022)

Morning.
It is grey here. A bit warm in the night .
I miss read the time so I rushed downstairs to watch the qualifying . My wife pointed out that I got the time wrong and that it was 7.20 and not 8.30.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2022)

My wife read a message that someone had spotted a dead cat in the road near us . My wife said that it sounded like the tortoiseshell cat our neighbour has. I've been looking around for it since yesterday but haven't spotted it . I'm a bit sad if it is their cat as although she was a pain at times she was very friendly .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2022)

Oh! I'm just thinking!
Just looking out of our window looking at the houses opposite . I can see between them some flats which in the 60's was where some Prefabs stood . It just got me thinking about other housing estates around the town and realized that a lot of them were council houses . 
Just trying to think of the private estates and there doesn't seem to be much . A lot of the housing in the town is Victorian post GWR railway expansion .


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is grey here. A bit warm in the night .
> I miss read the time so I rushed downstairs to watch the qualifying . My wife pointed out that I got the time wrong and that it was 7.20 and not 8.30.



So it's on soon then


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2022)

The wind has died down today so the air's lost some of yesterday's freshness. I'm off for an early Father's day meal this afternoon so I better tidy myself up. But there's no rush.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jun 2022)

Sun has appeared and forecast to stay but strong winds up to small gale by evening for a while.
Library day and need to get organised for a morning boat off tomorrow.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! I'm just thinking!
> Just looking out of our window looking at the houses opposite . I can see between them some flats which in the 60's was where some Prefabs stood . It just got me thinking about other housing estates around the town and realized that a lot of them were council houses .
> Just trying to think of the private estates and there doesn't seem to be much . A lot of the housing in the town is Victorian post GWR railway expansion .



A lot of the houses I can see are a complex of holiday chalets from the 1960s which had flat roofs. They have all apart from one now got pitched roofs and look conventional but the land ownership is a bit of a minefield.The further away ones are Victorian built by the people who ran the town when it was a proper town with a town council, provost, magistrate's court and all services until local government reorganisation in the mid 1970s. Since then nearly everything has been stripped away to mainland control who have no concept of island living.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So it's on soon then



No !  
False ! . Everybody Loves Raymond!  Well I certainly don't! 
I saw the Channel 4 post and it said qualifying 19th June 8.30 .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A lot of the houses I can see are a complex of holiday chalets from the 1960s which had flat roofs. They have all apart from one now got pitched roofs and look conventional but the land ownership is a bit of a minefield.The further away ones are Victorian built by the people who ran the town when it was a proper town with a town council, provost, magistrate's court and all services until local government reorganisation in the mid 1970s. Since then nearly everything has been stripped away to mainland control who have no concept of island living.



I bet they are all trained in that there Landun! . Haven't a clue what life is beyond its borders !


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Jun 2022)

Laundry's in the machine. Bike's been cleaned.

Nice not to have to jobsearch.


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2022)

Right got to paint again Flintstone was a slightly darker colour than the final coat so its a bit patchy.Ah well this will be the last coat.Also it seems to the Daily Mail,i bought an expensive bike and lashings of lycra because i was having a mid life crisis.What a load of tosh.These people get paid for putting out drivel.Anyway i have to go,im off to have some highlights put in my hair,and i need to buy a cheesecloth shirt white trousers floppy hat and some bells,and not forgeting some open leather sandals,mid life crisis i think not.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> No !
> False ! . Everybody Loves Raymond!  Well I certainly don't!
> I saw the Channel 4 post and it said qualifying 19th June 8.30 .


PM!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Jun 2022)

Just back from my morning ride , had a shower, washed my kit, and truth to tell l'm feeling a bit knackered. Nothing out of the ordinary on the ride ,just my usual 20 and a bit km. But, and it is quite a big "but" , l just checked the outside temp 45.1C. This is getting beyond a joke


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Apple and rhubarb crumble in the oven cooking


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Jun 2022)

Temp. update : currently 46.7 c, fortunately it is dry heat so at least you can sweat effectively. Sorry too much information


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> PM!



Nope! Not according to out telly guide .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2022)

Having a day with the fairies !


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Nope! Not according to out telly guide .


_"Qualifying for the Canadian GP starts at 4pm local time (9pm BST)"_


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2022)

I will be watching the Rugby union final this afternoon.

As matter of interest to any cyclist that uses the Greenacres garden centre cafe it appears to have closed Situated on the A47 Peckleton Licestershire 

Not sure how long it’s been closed .Looked as though some building work is in progress


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Laundry's in the machine. Bike's been cleaned.
> 
> Nice not to have to jobsearch.


How small is the bike, or how big is the washing machine?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2022)

Wet and squelchy here chez Casa Reynard.

Difficult sleeping as it was so stuffy. Have spent the morning gently puttering around. Had to stake up three of the tomato plants, but really, they do need moving to bigger pots. I've also done some writing and picked mint and parsley for later.

I read a very interesting series of articles last night about how to get the best out of e-bay. A lot of it was common sense and stuff I'd already worked out for myself. But I learned a few things too, and I shall be putting them into practice in the future.

F1 qually doesn't get going till 9pm UK time. FP3 is about 5-ish IIRC.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Nope! Not according to out telly guide .



Qualifying highlights Sunday 08:30am


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2022)

What a contrast in temperature from yesterday


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> What a contrast in temperature from yesterday



Hotter or cooler , if cooler could you spare some ? It got to just over 47c. here before dropping a degree or two


----------



## Speicher (18 Jun 2022)

I had three excuses yesterday for what I was wearing. I was hot and tired and I am older. 

This explains why had my socks on the wrong feet (they have some padding and are labelled L and R). I put my tee shirt on back to front, and then later  found I had put my knickers on inside out.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jun 2022)

I also met two people who were waiting to look at the house opposite. I was talking to another neighbour when the "new" car pulled up. 

They knew they had to wait for the lady from the Estate Agent to arrive, and she was slightly late. I asked them where they are from, which is the centre of the nearest big town.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jun 2022)

Bob and Kizzy were awoken, momentarily, by the Red Arrows flying overhead.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Qualifying highlights Sunday 08:30am



Am I on the wrong day ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jun 2022)

Just seen a magnificent murmuration


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2022)

Lovely luncheon of an egg* mayonnaise & salad wrap, plus a pear, a nectarine and two 

* Egg mayonnaise made with some fresh eggs from a friend's chooks.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Am I on the wrong day ?



I think so.

T'is Saturday today.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> I had three excuses yesterday for what I was wearing. I was hot and tired and I am older.
> 
> This explains why had my socks on the wrong feet (they have some padding and are labelled L and R). I put my tee shirt on back to front, and then later  found I had put my knickers on inside out.



I think we've all been there...


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I think so.
> 
> T'is Saturday today.



What year ?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What year ?



Now that would depend which calendar you are using...


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2022)

Oh! Bumpty Go kart just did a Blacksmth's weld with the steel still black hot !


----------



## Hebe (18 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Second cuppa went down well
> Apple and rhubarb crumble in the oven cooking



I need to get a rhubarb crumble ready for fathers day along with an aubergine parmigiana. There will be much cooking tonight so there's not too much to tomorrow.


Speicher said:


> ...This explains why had my socks on the wrong feet (they have some padding and are labelled L and R). I put my tee shirt on back to front, and then later  found I had put my knickers on inside out. ...


It's amazing that we get it all right as often as we do, really. My personal favourite was the day when I had two pairs of knickers on. Still no idea how that happened, possibly sleep deprivation in early parenthood.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2022)

Aubergine parmigiana... 

Something I can't cook, as mum's intolerant to aubergines.  It works well with courgettes though, but it's not quite the same.


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2022)

Oh my word the now dried fourth coat of paint looks fantastic.Pity thecarpet people are not coming till a week on tuesday i though i was this coming tuesday.Anway i have ideas on how the bring forward some of the painting of the large front bedroom while mrs p is away next week.


----------



## postman (18 Jun 2022)

Put this in your diaries,Postman s going to bimble to Otley on his on Monday morning.So if you are on Otley Road Adel,Bramhope look out for a very slow old man and a grey bicycle wearing a i love to cycle jersey,it will be me 21° blue skies,with accompanying bacon sarnie and a couple of lattes at CafeCafe Newmarket Otley Leeds.First ride since September 2020.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jun 2022)

It seems that it was my neighbours cat that was killed on the road the other day . My wife was just speaking to our neighbour and they said that she hasn't been home . It's sad . She was a friendly cat although she used to fight with Georgie .
There aren't that many cats around here now . There used to be 8 but now I only know of 2.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2022)

It seems to have finally stopped  here.


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2022)

Wow that was a real cliffhanger Tigers 15 Saracens 12 Freddie Burns wins with a dropped goal with about twelve seconds to go before having to go to extra time


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Wow that was a real cliffhanger Tigers 15 Saracens 12 Freddie Burns wins with a dropped goal with about twelve seconds to go before having to go to extra time



My friend Carole will be happy as she's a big Tigers fan. She'll be on the Baileys later to celebrate, and then I'll be able to hear her singing from here...


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Hotter or cooler , if cooler could you spare some ? It got to just over 47c. here before dropping a degree or two



Cooler down from 30 to 14


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2022)

Wilkinson shopping done


----------



## pawl (18 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> My friend Carole will be happy as she's a big Tigers fan. She'll be on the Baileys later to celebrate, and then I'll be able to hear her singing from here...



Hope she watched it Great game


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Hope she watched it Great game



She wouldn't miss it for the world.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2022)

Anyways, off to tootle downstairs, find a  and listen to FP3


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jun 2022)

Pouring rain and blowing a hoolie. 
At least I got to the library and got one book to be told it was the last of a trilogy so she went off and got the other two. Pity having read a bit of the first one I don’t think I will even get round to finishing it. Looked ok but going deeper it is far too complicated and Russian and Ukrainian names as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> It seems to have finally stopped  here.



That's cos it's moved to Hoddesdon! ☔


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Cooler down from 30 to 14



Wow , 14 degrees ...thats freezing. The climate seems to be going bonkers from one extreme to another. What happened to gentle variations of weather and temp?


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jun 2022)

Currently watching a few episodes of “ Bluey “ with granddaughter


----------



## Hebe (18 Jun 2022)

Wet bit of crumble done. Sauce for parmigiana simmering.  in progress.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2022)

Raining again


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2022)

Fried potatoes and carrots for dinner. I was feeling reckless so I added a Yellow Sticker vegan chicken pack which claimed to be "Just like Chicken". 

It wasn't.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Fried potatoes and carrots for dinner. I was feeling reckless so I added a Yellow Sticker vegan chicken pack which claimed to be "Just like Chicken".
> 
> It wasn't.


Don't let it stop you being reckless again.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Wet Qualifying!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wet Qualifying!!



Gosh.

If I understood what that meant I'd probably be even more impressed...


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Gosh.
> 
> If I understood what that meant I'd probably be even more impressed...


If I try explaining it, it'll spoil it for others.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jun 2022)

Temp 18C below yesterday. Acclimatisation in the uk, ha ha ha.


----------



## Hebe (18 Jun 2022)

Hebe Jr is doing the last covid test in the house.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Qualifying highlights Sunday 08:30am


You think the days were mixed up?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2022)

Lovely supper of cold chicken, tabbouleh and Polish-style vegetable salad.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> Put this in your diaries,Postman s going to bimble to Otley on his on Monday morning.So if you are on Otley Road Adel,Bramhope look out for a very slow old man and a grey bicycle wearing a i love to cycle jersey,it will be me 21° blue skies,with accompanying bacon sarnie and a couple of lattes at CafeCafe Newmarket Otley Leeds.First ride since September 2020.


Why will your bike be wearing a Jersey, you think it feels the cold?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why will your bike be wearing a Jersey, you think it feels the cold?



It gets lonely on its own.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Don't let it stop you being reckless again.



I'm washing the aftertaste away with tea and chocolate. I reckon I'm entitled after that.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It gets lonely on its own.


Postman will be with it, it'll not be on its own.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm washing the aftertaste away with tea and chocolate. I reckon I'm entitled after that.


Did I say you weren't entitled to chocolate, even if I have just found out that you have it?


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm washing the aftertaste away with tea and chocolate. I reckon I'm entitled after that.



And right you are. Some of the faux-meat stuff is truly vile.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did I say you weren't entitled to chocolate, even if I have just found out that you have it?



No, I made the claim entirely on my own responsibility as a free citizen.

Who had just consumed some not remotely chicken like vegan soya.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Postman will be with it, it'll not be on its own.



It'd be on its own if he left it behind...


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, I made the claim entirely on my own responsibility as a free citizen.
> 
> Who had just consumed some not remotely chicken like vegan soya.


Good to see that you're not blaming me for making you eat chocolate.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Good to see that you're not blaming me for making you eat chocolate.



I'm sure there are plenty of other things to blame you for.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2022)

Time for a  and put the radio on to listen to the qually for Montreal.

T'is still raining.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of other things to blame you for.


There may be, but eating chocolate was your own choice.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and put the radio on to listen to the qually for Montreal.
> 
> T'is still raining.


There was talk of red and green rain before qualifying began.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You think the days were mixed up?



No, its on live late.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> No, its on live late.


But not this morning.


----------



## dave r (18 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> But not this morning.



No tomorrow morning 8:30 instead of putting it on in the early hours.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jun 2022)

It’s raining


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jun 2022)

After a very fraught week at work (long story, but I've done 4 days of my 3 day week plus an extra hour!), today has been a decompression day. Nothing but a nice & relaxed extended shopping trip on the 29er into town to get a father's day card and some breakfast cereals. Other than that I've just taken my brain out of gear, caught up on a couple of things I'd recorded and done a bit of reading.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jun 2022)

Raining here as well...

Qually done and dusted. All I can say to that is hmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> No !
> False ! . Everybody Loves Raymond!  Well I certainly don't!
> *I saw the Channel 4 post and it said qualifying 19th June 8.30* .


It's only a few hours short of that for @cookiemonster right now. Does that mean he could watch it before everyone else?


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Raining here as well...
> 
> Qually done and dusted. All I can say to that is hmmmmmmmmmmm...


Very much hmmmmmmmmmmm - who would have thought ...



Spoiler: Qualifying news



Nah - I'm not going to spoil it for @Illaveago


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> No tomorrow morning 8:30 instead of putting it on in the early hours.


He's a second morning to get up eager, and early again, to watch it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Very much hmmmmmmmmmmm - who would have thought ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gah, you've just spoilt spoilers for all time! I didn't even realise I was remotely interested until I saw the spoiler.


----------



## tyred (18 Jun 2022)

I've found a ceili band! This time last year with a few Grouse and a suitable partner I'd have been prepared to give it a go. Now I'd be scared to damage my ankle.  I'm just ready for the scrapyard


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I've found a ceili band! This time last year with a few Grouse and a suitable partner I'd have been prepared to give it a go. Now I'd be scared to damage my ankle.  I'm just ready for the scrapyard


Who'll get your bikes?


----------



## tyred (18 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Who'll get your bikes?



Anyone who wants them!


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jun 2022)

Ooohh - Thunder 🌩️


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2022)

Why is Claudia Winkleman in the Kingsman film


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Ooohh - Thunder 🌩️


That might just have been my gut.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Ooohh - Thunder 🌩️


That was an impressive sound & light display


classic33 said:


> That might just have been my gut.


Beans on toast for tea ? *parp*


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why is Claudia Winkleman in the Kingsman film



I went to school with Claudia Winkleman - she was in the year above me.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> That was an impressive sound & light display
> 
> Beans on toast for tea ? *parp*


If you'd wind that wasn't me to blame!


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I went to school with Claudia Winkleman - she was in the year above me.


You 54!!


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You 54!!



Nope...

Sorry, she was 2 years above me, my bad. The cool crowd wouldn't let me hang out with them...

47.


----------



## cookiemonster (19 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It's only a few hours short of that for @cookiemonster right now. Does that mean he could watch it before everyone else?



Quali is (was) at 2am our time Sunday. Race at the same time Monday.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jun 2022)

home again


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2022)

I'm almost up.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Raining here as well...
> 
> Qually done and dusted. All I can say to that is hmmmmmmmmmmm...



Is that the sound the car's make ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why is Claudia Winkleman in the Kingsman film



She gets everywhere.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2022)

Morning .
It looks like it's half sunny this morning .  The houses opposite are lit up by the sun but the sky behind them is grey .
I was totally out of it yesterday ! . I had done too much last week and it hit me . I went in to town with my wife in the morning but I was a bit like a Zombie . I had a good long nap in the afternoon which seemed to help a bit . I washed both of our cars in the rain in the evening.
I'm feeling back to normal at the moment .
Now when is this blasted qualifying ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2022)

An hour to go !


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jun 2022)

Our neighbours chicken is standing on the outhouse roof and glaring at me through my dining room window.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2022)

And now I am.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our neighbours chicken is standing on the outhouse roof and glaring at me through my dining room window.



Hen surely or cockerel perhaps?


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jun 2022)

Sunny intervals and brisk wind. Still cold at 10C outside and since I am off on my travels soon it is a problem deciding what to wear. Probably get warmer a bit later in the day but I may be out of the open deck of the ferry to avoid the crowds, The stern area is usually sheltered a bit.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I went to school with Claudia Winkleman - she was in the year above me.



So it's your fault... I might have guessed


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> She gets everywhere.



Even on the radio


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2022)

Morning y'all
Clear blue skies
Rained till just after midnight
Just been for a bimble
First cuppa went down well


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Hen surely or cockerel perhaps?



Dunno, it won't tell me.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2022)

Morning all. First coffee of the day downed with breakfast, a shower and a shave to follow - not necessarily in that order.

All that's planned for today is a quick trip out to see my dad and then to mow the lawn if the weather holds and I don't find something better to do.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2022)

Third mug going down nicely too.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2022)

Claudia Winkleperson didn't go to my school, Shooters Hill Grammar, as it was a boys skool..

We had Frankie Howerd, Jules Holland, Ginger Baker & Steve Peregrin-Took (aka Steve Porter, the other half of Tyrannosaurus Rex with Marc Bolan) as ex pupils.


----------



## Hebe (19 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> Hebe Jr is doing the last covid test in the house.


Not covid, just a standard summer cold.

Cup of coffee going down nicely while the aubergine slices do their thing with salt. Crumble assembled. Nice walk done. Listening to a slightly depressing podcast about loss of bone strength in women after menopause. This suddenly became more important to me after a female relation had a nasty break a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

Cool and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well. I have chucked a  plus a doughnut and a packet of crisps down the hatch and I am off to Tesco for some Sunday yellow stickering. See y'all the other side.


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Fried potatoes and carrots for dinner. I was feeling reckless so I added a Yellow Sticker vegan chicken pack which claimed to be "Just like Chicken".
> 
> It wasn't.



You almost make it sound as if you were cooking.


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Temp 18C below yesterday. Acclimatisation in the uk, ha ha ha.



'twas about 25deg F different here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> You almost make it sound as if you were cooking.



As I said, I was being reckless.


----------



## mybike (19 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Clear blue skies
> Rained till just after midnight
> Just been for a bimble
> First cuppa went down well



We'd clear blue skies, then the cloud came in from the west.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

Murky here, now... Anyways, shopping all put away and I'm sat here with a 

Stickering was a bit patchy today, but didn't come home empty-handed. I am two large Melton Mowbray pork pies to the good (the Tesco version of the Dickinsons & Morris ones, and very nice they are), plus four scotch eggs, a rack of pork ribs, aberdeen angus sausages (will make spaghetti & meatballs using those), two posh beefburgers, breaded halloumi fried, potatoes, green beans, salad onions, oyster mushrooms, tangerines, pomegranates, a granary bread, a dozen wholemeal rolls and half a dozen packs of Cadbury's cake bar things at 18p a pack.

Oh, and I bought a pack of Richmond sausages on YS for a friend's nearly 18 year old cat, as he LOVES Richmond sausages.


----------



## Moon bunny (19 Jun 2022)

On a train again, trying to make the guy opposite freak out because I overheard him say to his partner that he “doesn’t like gingers”


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Claudia Winkleperson didn't go to my school, Shooters Hill Grammar, as it was a boys skool..
> 
> We had Frankie Howerd, Jules Holland, Ginger Baker & Steve Peregrin-Took (aka Steve Porter, the other half of Tyrannosaurus Rex with Marc Bolan) as ex pupils.



Was you in the same class as Frankie Howerd?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jun 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> On a train again, trying to make the guy opposite freak out because I overheard him say to his partner that he “doesn’t like gingers”



I prefer a chocolate digestive myself


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> On a train again, trying to make the guy opposite freak out because I overheard him say to his partner that he “doesn’t like gingers”


Did you manage to freak him out?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2022)

I was doing a bit on my Holdsworth Cyclone until I noticed frilly edges to everything . A migraine was starting . So I've had 2 naps this afternoon.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2022)

Wet qualifying, dry race, so far!


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

I have just swapped the Richmond sausages and a two-pack of lettuce for a dozen eggs.

My friend's chickens LOVE lettuce.


----------



## Moon bunny (19 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you manage to freak him out?



They moved down the carriage.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jun 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> They moved down the carriage.



People are a bit more placid, now that my hair has turned white.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jun 2022)

I made a lunch of grilled zucchini, eggplant, onion and pepper on a sub sandwich roll with provolone cheese.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

Time to think about sorting out some sausage sandwiches plus a pot of tea and then settle down to listen to the Grand Prix.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jun 2022)

Turned out a lovely sunny day.
When waiting on the ferry I noticed a continual stream of cars heading down in the Iona direction. Five tour buses off the ferry plus more cars and the usual double decker. It must be hell down there with that number of people.
I wish I could get a picture of the road sign at Connel which says in large letters "sign not in use". It will be on my dash cam but the Macbook does not recognise the format and refuses to open it.
Sat in the sun from mid afternoon relaxing as family not at home just now. Son was in Glasgow doing a 10Km run so they are not back yet.
Tesco still has no milk powder and I don't think Aldi/Lidl stock it either. Need to get it on line as I am nearly finished my own supply which I use in the bread machine.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Dunno, it won't tell me.



To be pedantic a chicken could not get on to a roof as they are not very big and only very rudimentary wings. If it makes a lot of noise it is probably a cockerel.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2022)

Parade Lap!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jun 2022)

It has been grey for most of today . I washed our cars yesterday in the rain as they were covered in dust . This morning they were once again covered in dust . I hope the rain we had this afternoon has washed that off .


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Turned out a lovely sunny day.
> When waiting on the ferry I noticed a continual stream of cars heading down in the Iona direction. Five tour buses off the ferry plus more cars and the usual double decker. It must be hell down there with that number of people.
> I wish I could get a picture of the road sign at Connel which says in large letters "sign not in use". It will be on my dash cam but the Macbook does not recognise the format and refuses to open it.
> Sat in the sun from mid afternoon relaxing as family not at home just now. Son was in Glasgow doing a 10Km run so they are not back yet.
> Tesco still has no milk powder and I don't think Aldi/Lidl stock it either. Need to get it on line as I am nearly finished my own supply which I use in the bread machine.



With regard to the Video format, the VLC app is available for the Mac, it's free, and has been around forever. It plays anything I throw at it on my MacBook.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2022)

I'm in Dunstabubble.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Was you in the same class as Frankie Howerd?



Ha! Titter ye not! 😂


----------



## Moon bunny (19 Jun 2022)

I’m in York now.
I wonder if I could get a part time job as a mediaeval freak in one of the tourist traps?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jun 2022)

I'm getting addicted to 28mm figure painting.


----------



## Hebe (19 Jun 2022)

Parmigiana was a success. Which is good as there is enough left for at least another two meals 

Mr Hebe has the summer cold too. I need to buy more covid tests tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

Grand Prix done and dusted.

The sausage sandwiches were very nice. As were the strawberries for afters.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm getting addicted to 28mm figure painting.


9/8" figures.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2022)

Off to Southampton tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

Wow! The sky looks amazing right now, all gold and violet... Just stunning.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Wow! The sky looks amazing right now, all gold and violet... Just stunning.









Here, too 😊


----------



## tyred (19 Jun 2022)

Had a lovely trip on the Waverly today. Very lucky with the weather. A beautiful boat

We managed to avoid hitting any peirs.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

And now everything's gone a really deep red...


----------



## postman (19 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our neighbours chicken is standing on the outhouse roof and glaring at me through my dining room window.


Look dont be intimidated,dont chicken out,just stand at the window casual like and shake a packet of Paxo stuffing,that will ruffle its feathers.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2022)

The new "tingly mint & tea tree" shower gel certainly lives up to promises in the sensitive areas


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> 9/8" figures.



Why not? it's as logical as imperial measurements usually are.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jun 2022)

I'm going to have to cut my fingernails soon.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The new "tingly mint & tea tree" shower gel certainly lives up to promises in the sensitive areas



I reserve mint & tea tree for my hair. (Stops the cats chewing it, so bonus...)

Baby bath for the rest (Tesco own-brand) as a lot of other products make me itch. And I'm supposed to be a lady, not a baboon...


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm going to have to cut my fingernails soon.


I've a decent pair of bone scissors you can use!


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2022)

Today turned out to be a bit of a grey day and distictly chilly on the coast thanks to a northerly breeze. Had an hour round dad's then home to mow the various weeds that make up my lawn (after the obligatory mug of coffee of course) with the bagged clippings now in the bin under cover of general rubbish and ready to be collected tomorrow morning. 

It also rained again this evening to encourage more weed growth.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The new "tingly mint & tea tree" shower gel certainly lives up to promises in the sensitive areas


I just went off to check the tea tree shower gel that I'm about to start. Lidl, 500ml? I'll bear it in mind and keep bits unbared.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just went off to check the tea tree shower gel that I'm about to start. Lidl, 500ml? I'll bear it in mind and keep bits unbared.



Your bits may end up untingled. Mine was 'Original Source' branded and they seem to have used strong peppermint leaves in the formula, not one the milder varieties.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

Putting a plan together to acquire a REALLY nice vintage watch (preferably automatic) that is me-sized, to my taste, and, more importantly, to my modest but realistic budget.

But now, watching the F1 highlights.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Your bits may end up untingled. Mine was 'Original Source' branded and they seem to have used strong peppermint leaves in the formula, not one the milder varieties.



Check the ingredients list for menthol...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Your bits may end up untingled. Mine was 'Original Source' branded and they seem to have used strong peppermint leaves in the formula, not one the milder varieties.


Yep, mine's branded Original Source too. Cruelty Free as well. Any hint of cruelty and I'm on to the lawyers..


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

Madam Lexi has just exfoliated my face.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Check the ingredients list for menthol...


No menthol but it also says 15,854 real mint leaves in every bottle. That does sound like a lot!


----------



## Reynard (19 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No menthol but it also says 15,854 real mint leaves in every bottle. That does sound like a lot!



Probably the oil extracted from that many mint leaves...


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jun 2022)

The last boat to the land of nod appears to have departed, so still up listening to t'internet radio


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> The last boat to the land of nod appears to have departed, so still up listening to t'internet radio



Seems radio-uk is working for you?


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2022)

One last  of the day...


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Seems radio-uk is working for you?



Aye, but unfortunately they have put on a special night boat, on which I have wearily embarked, nunnight.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Aye, but unfortunately they have put on a special night boat, on which I have wearily embarked, nunnight.


When else do you visit The Land of Nod?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2022)

Good morning. The weather has changed; we have clouds and rain and thunder in the distance. As usual this is on a "long commute" day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've a decent pair of bone scissors you can use!



Yes, you would...


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jun 2022)

Boiler has just fired up to heat the hot water tank.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2022)

Morning y'all
Fluffy clouds with blue patches
Better start shaking a leg I suppose


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2022)

Well that was easy


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No menthol but it also says 15,854 real mint leaves in every bottle. That does sound like a lot!



So it would go well with roast lamb, then? 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Wow! The sky looks amazing right now, all gold and violet... Just stunning.



You too!

We had a good light show here as well!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2022)

Garden birds fed
First cuppa went down well
As others have said the sky last night was quite amazing


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2022)

Morning! It is sunny with blue sky here.
We had a light show last night. It started off turning yellow from grey, to orange and red.


----------



## Hebe (20 Jun 2022)

Beautiful evening sky here too, and a bonus rainbow. 
Planning a short walk this morning and possibly a trip to Malborough for contact lens solution and a cookbook. Not sure yet. Drinking tea in a tent in the garden also appeals.


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2022)

Another lovely sunny morning here in Largs. See, it does happen...


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2022)

I hope today goes better than the past 2 days . I managed to fit a new tyre and polish the front rim on my Cyclone before things turned a bit strange . A headache came on later .
I managed to stay up for the Grand Prix .


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> With regard to the Video format, the VLC app is available for the Mac, it's free, and has been around forever. It plays anything I throw at it on my MacBook.



Thanks must try that when I get time.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2022)

Ooh! That doesn't bode well . I got up and almost fell back down again .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2022)

Just had a look at my car and it is covered in even more dust ! 
Perhaps that's why we had a pretty light show last night !


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Had a lovely trip on the Waverly today. Very lucky with the weather. A beautiful boat
> 
> We managed to avoid hitting any peirs.



Her sister ship the Jeannie Deans was a nice boat as well but scrapped a long time ago I think.
The Lucy Ashton was another who sailed out of Craigendoran. A tiny boat. The Talisman was another.
As kids we used to go down to the pier and were instructed and allowed to handle the ropes for tying up to the pier. Such things would give elfin safety the horrors nowadays. Happy days.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jun 2022)

Nice calm sunny morning. Not decided where to go yet but probably up Loch Etive.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jun 2022)

Looks lovely out. Ready for ur 3 hour drive from our Caravan down to Cardigan for a couple of days. Dolphin spotting trip toorrow, but a coupe of days exploring the lovely coastline. Got a cheap B&B deal (no breakfast as they don't serve it) but it's no issue due to lot's of cafe's locally. 9:30am checkout on Wednesday is a bit eary, but we wil head to one of the local beaches, and make breakfast there !


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes, you would...


Does that mean you don't need to borrow them?


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was easy


Did you shake the other leg afterwards?


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jun 2022)

Morning all. Really must go and retrieve the wheelie bin from wherever it's been left after emptying, then there's the joy of Monday morning ironing to look forward to.


----------



## mybike (20 Jun 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I’m in York now.
> I wonder if I could get a part time job as a mediaeval freak in one of the tourist traps?



Go for it.


----------



## Hebe (20 Jun 2022)

In the tent in the garden. I have finished one coffee and one novel. Now time to select lunch from a fridge full of leftovers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2022)

Shopping on an empty stomach really is a no no. When will I learn?


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2022)

Rear tyre split along the beading without obvious reasons or warnings this morning. The wire beading is actually very rusty so wonder if the tyre is very old stock. I only fitted it last August and it hasn't been used much as I was injured. My attempt to boot it didn't work. On a bus back to Ayr now and I hope I can find a shop with a Brompton tyre in stock (which is unlikely).


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Shopping on an empty stomach really is a no no. When will I learn?



Thanks for reminding me .... not much in so may need to improvise something with a nice brew


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you shake the other leg afterwards?



Yes


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2022)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Sleep was so so, but feel brighter now that I'm back on my hayfever meds. I've been rationing them quite severely due to being unable to get what I need locally. Finally managed to find some Cetirizine in Tesco yesterday - they only had six boxes in stock so I took two. Can't take the Loratadine (everywhere has that in stock) as it makes me throw up / want to throw up, and I'm not paying for the privilege of swapping one misery for another. And Beconase seems to have been singularly ineffective this year.

Have had a kitchen morning. There is a Mexican-style tomato sauce doing its thing in the slow cooker, vegetables have been chopped and sauteed, and the chicken carcass has been picked clean. I got a takeaway-sized plastic tub full of meat off the bones. It always surprises me just how much meat can be left on a chicken carcass once all the pertinent bits have been eaten, but really, it shouldn't do...

Most of this is prep for tomorrow, as I'm out with my friend for a walk with her and the dogs. I do hope the folks down the drove like Mexican food, as the window on the landing is open... 

Will have to consign some of yesterday's purchases to the freezer - probably the burgers and the beef sausages.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Her sister ship the Jeannie Deans was a nice boat as well but scrapped a long time ago I think.
> The Lucy Ashton was another who sailed out of Craigendoran. A tiny boat. The Talisman was another.
> As kids we used to go down to the pier and were instructed and allowed to handle the ropes for tying up to the pier. Such things would give elfin safety the horrors nowadays. Happy days.



That's the name of the clockwork-powered boat in the book "Little Grey Men"

Remember reading it in English in prep school, and it became a favourite. I wonder where my copy might be, I'd like to read it again sometime...


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jun 2022)

sunny but cold


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jun 2022)

1st day of vacation & I'm so confused


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's the name of the clockwork-powered boat in the book "Little Grey Men"
> 
> Remember reading it in English in prep school, and it became a favourite. I wonder where my copy might be, I'd like to read it again sometime...



The names of these boats were from Walter Scott novels.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Rear tyre split along the beading without obvious reasons or warnings this morning. The wire beading is actually very rusty so wonder if the tyre is very old stock. I only fitted it last August and it hasn't been used much as I was injured. My attempt to boot it didn't work. On a bus back to Ayr now and I hope I can find a shop with a Brompton tyre in stock (which is unlikely).



Pity it is so far but if you were anywhere near Oban or Mull I could probably help with at least a usable tyre i have a habit of keeping worn but not knackered ones “ just in case”.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> 1st day of vacation & I'm so confused


What about, maybe we can help with the confusion!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Jun 2022)

Crazy weather at the moment , extreme heat during the day and last night powerful very localised wind which uprooted or snapped some huge oak trees ,tore up fences and generally created havoc. Apart from one bike ride this a.m. my day has been chainsaw heaven !!
Our horses seem unperturbed by the chaos so that is something to be thankful for......a cold beer awaits my attention.


----------



## DCLane (20 Jun 2022)

I've just had to write a damning report and send it to someone who doesn't do detail. Their response; "thanks, that's wonderful".


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a sausage & mustard sandwich, a pear, some strawberries and two


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The names of these boats were from Walter Scott novels.



Not having read much of Walter Scott, I am suitably enlightened.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2022)

Mmmm, and it has turned into a lovely sunny afternoon. Once luncheon has tamped down a bit, a bicycular bimble might be in order.


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Pity it is so far but if you were anywhere near Oban or Mull I could probably help with at least a usable tyre i have a habit of keeping worn but not knackered ones “ just in case”.



That's a very kind offer but I think it's a bit far. I called into the bike shop here in Ayr but he doesn't have any and his supplier can't get them either. 

A bike shop in Prestwick might have some apparently but they are closed on a Monday. I'll check with them in the morning and if not I will order one of ebay for collection from Argos in Stranraer for when I get back there and just go for a long walk or maybe get a bus somewhere tomorrow.


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2022)

I wouldn't mind but I have two brand new tyres in this size sitting at home as they came with the Moulton I bought recently. I genuinely did consider taking a spare with me as they don't take up much space but I thought the tyres I have aren't old or worn and in perfect condition and I won't be covering huge mileage anyway so it would just be extra weight and clutter...


----------



## fossyant (20 Jun 2022)

Arrived in Cardigan. Cracking drive if a bit slow. 130 miles in 3 1/2 hours. Beautiful though. Not the best roads for road bikes, busy.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've just had to write a damning report and send it to someone who doesn't do detail. Their response; "thanks, that's wonderful".



Don't they do reading & understanding either? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I wouldn't mind but I have two brand new tyres in this size sitting at home as they came with the Moulton I bought recently. I genuinely did consider taking a spare with me as they don't take up much space but I thought the tyres I have aren't old or worn and in perfect condition and I won't be covering huge mileage anyway so it would just be extra weight and clutter...



Wouldn't a Halfrauds have a cheap kiddies bike tyre that'd get you sorted for the time being?


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Wouldn't a Halfrauds have a cheap kiddies bike tyre that'd get you sorted for the time being?



Kiddie 16" wheels are a different 16" from Brompton and early Moultons. Mine are 349-37 whereas I think the other 16" are something like 306mm with a wider tyre. Halfords don't list 349s on their website.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jun 2022)

Nice and sunny but not too warm for my morning trike trip up the side of Loch Etive. Traffic pretty light and I met all of them at handy passing places. I like being near the water and watching the birds tho' not many around today. Slight headwind on the way back and Queen's Brae is a bit of a hard pull up. Which queen I have no idea but probably Victoria.
Lot of new house building and the further out you go the fancier they get. Judging by the cars and boats on display it is the sort of area where if you have to ask How Much? you cannot afford it anyway.
DIL has temporary custody of a nephew's dog which is a total pest and has tried to bite me twice and barks constantly. If it does get a bite it will get swift retaliation which is not a good idea tho' she does try to keep it out of my way but not always possible. Never met a dog which I could not talk round before so this one has a complex of some kind and is not amenable.
Now clouding over and rain forecast for later.


----------



## Hebe (20 Jun 2022)

The parmigiana that I put in the oven to reheat for dinner turned out to be crumble


----------



## DCLane (20 Jun 2022)

I am currently trying to sort out the documentation / route maps for son no. 2's national TT and national road championships this weekend in Ireland: the TT is near Limerick, the road races are in Co. Kerry/Cork. Confusing isn't the word.

The road race is using two different mapping systems, depending upon which part of the route is being used. The TT is using a different system altogether. TT start time was supposed to be at 4pm, now it's 6.30pm and son no. 2 is off after 8pm as he's a Junior male. It's a 20-mile TT then a dash to our accommodation that night in Co. Kerry.

Oh, and the TT has "The race will commence from the former Five Alley Pub on the old N7 Nenagh to Limerick Road along the cycleway." as the start instructions. That's OK if you know _what_ the 'old N7' now is _and_ you know where the old Five Alley pub used to be 

No race manuals yet either, which means we'll probably be working off an electronic copy that arrives last minute. And it'll be  . I _do so love_ racing in Ireland 

Throw in different accommodation, which isn't always where they say it is, together with finding restaurants and I'm completely befuddled. I _think_ I have it sorted but there'll be a lot of waiting about. So I'm off to find some 'touristy' things to do Thursday/Friday/Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2022)

A nice 10 mile bimble in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres to check out a productive patch of hedgerow that has both apples and walnuts. Walnut crop is middling, but it'll be a good year for apples.

Now sat down with a nice post-ride


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2022)

My right hand smells of bleach. Left ones OK so no need to wash that one, too..


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2022)

It's actually quite difficult to wash only one hand so I've decided to do both..

There goes my soap saving idea! 😔


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2022)

I walked to Alloyway along the shared use path. Some twat had parked a Vivaro in front of the Burns cottage so I didn't get to take a photo of it but I'll go back tomorrow when the museum is open and hopefully I'll have a new tyre. 

Now the important question. Why do Wetherspoons supply sachets of pepper which seem to contain only about two grains of pepper in each one?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2022)

I have now cut my fingernails


----------



## Speicher (20 Jun 2022)

My next door neighbour bakes cakes for her daughter's café. She has very high standard to maintain. 

She brought me a cake that she said had not risen as it should. She refused to take any payment for it. It was a lovely light lemon drizzle cake.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Rear tyre split along the beading without obvious reasons or warnings this morning. The wire beading is actually very rusty so wonder if the tyre is very old stock. I only fitted it last August and it hasn't been used much as I was injured. My attempt to boot it didn't work. On a bus back to Ayr now and I hope I can find a shop with a Brompton tyre in stock (which is unlikely).



Warranty claim . I replaced a 27 inch tyre as the walls had gone down to the threads . The tread was still on and the tyre and was still firmly attached to the rim . I think it was pretty old but still intact .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jun 2022)

You know that they are taking salt out of everything these days !

What are they going to put on icy roads ?


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jun 2022)

I for one would be more than surprised that if aliens landed and it was actually the Clangers. Although of course other upside they could trade soup I suppose.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jun 2022)

Hmm, bike shop opposite the B&B is full of kids bikes or electric ones. So sad I am.... 😞 Nothing exciting in there.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Kiddie 16" wheels are a different 16" from Brompton and early Moultons. Mine are 349-37 whereas I think the other 16" are something like 306mm with a wider tyre. Halfords don't list 349s on their website.


This is no good then?
https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...hwalbe-marathon-bike-tyre-16x1.35-150627.html

Seems overkill for a kids bike.


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2022)

That would fit actually. Not sure why it didn't show up earlier but the collection date in Irvine in the 27th and I need to be back at work by then.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have now cut my fingernails


You don't rush these things do you. Nearly a day since you first mentioned it.


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2022)

I think I will sample Wetherspoons' apple crumble. I've had a stressful day. I need comfort food.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> This is no good then?
> https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...hwalbe-marathon-bike-tyre-16x1.35-150627.html
> 
> Seems overkill for a kids bike.



Depends how far they ride. The Tinybug recently managed 40k (with help on the up bits) on this bike:







I hadn't known that M+ is available in those sizes so at the latest I'll certainly fit them on the next bike she has.

Of course, the flip side is that she doesn't get much opportunity to fix punctures.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> That would fit actually. Not sure why it didn't show up earlier but the collection date in Irvine in the 27th and I need to be back at work by then.


Couldn't you say you had a severe mechanical failure and got stuck in the middle of no-where?
This forced you to walk your way back to civilization, before returning for your bike.


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you say you had a severe mechanical failure and got stuck in the middle of no-where?
> This forced you to walk your way back to civilization, before returning for your bike.



Ayrshire is hardly the wilds of Borneo!


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> I am currently trying to sort out the documentation / route maps for son no. 2's national TT and national road championships this weekend in Ireland: the TT is near Limerick, the road races are in Co. Kerry/Cork. Confusing isn't the word.
> 
> The road race is using two different mapping systems, depending upon which part of the route is being used. The TT is using a different system altogether. TT start time was supposed to be at 4pm, now it's 6.30pm and son no. 2 is off after 8pm as he's a Junior male. It's a 20-mile TT then a dash to our accommodation that night in Co. Kerry.
> 
> ...


Which "Five Alley" Pub?
Theres five listed along the N7, not including the one I know about in Nenagh.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Ayrshire is hardly the wilds of Borneo!


Five miles out of the nearest village can leave you in the middle of nowhere.

You've to spin it out, without going overboard.


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2022)

fossyant said:


> Hmm, bike shop opposite the B&B is full of kids bikes or electric ones. So sad I am.... 😞 Nothing exciting in there.



Do they stock 16 x 1 3/8" tyres and how far away from Ayr?


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Depends how far they ride. The Tinybug recently managed 40k (with help on the up bits) on this bike:
> 
> View attachment 649805
> 
> ...


And she'll have no trouble removing and replacing the tyre!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2022)

Well that was a day of my life spent doing something a bit pointless


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2022)

Umpteenth cuppas went down well as did all the pain du Chocolat


----------



## Reynard (20 Jun 2022)

A bistas supper tonight to help clear out the fridge in the kitchen: pork pie, cooked chicken, tabbouleh, green beans and Polish vegetable salad.

The rest of the chicken is headed into tomorrow's Mexican, and there's only a couple of spoons of tabbouleh left. Everything else has been eaten.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Jun 2022)

Doing the prep work for my Carbon Literacy training next week.


----------



## DCLane (20 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Which "Five Alley" Pub?
> Theres five listed along the N7, not including the one I know about in Nenagh.



I think it's the one at the Nenagh end. But I really haven't a clue.


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2022)

It seems every B&B in the world leaves a small packet of Lotus Biscoff biscuits for their guests.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> I think it's the one at the Nenagh end. But I really haven't a clue.


Seems really well organised.

There's an eircode for the start,
E45Y298.


----------



## DCLane (20 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Seems really well organised.



The events always seem to work out; we know where the TT sign-on is and there'll be riders test-riding the routes. The road race sign-on will be announced before Saturday and it's not a massive town.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> The events always seem to work out; we know where the TT sign-on is and there'll be riders test-riding the routes. The road race sign-on will be announced before Saturday and it's not a massive town.


Any help?
_"The race will commence from the former Five Alley Pub on the old N7 Nenagh to Limerick Road along the cycleway. Cyclists will head out towards Limerick until the Birdhill Roundabout where they will turn left for a short but sharp climb up the ramp to the M7 Junction 27 flyover before going round the roundabout, back down to the Birdhill roundabout and back to the finish line where it all stared at the Five Alley. In total the distance covered will be 32.13km with an elevation gain of 176 metres."_

https://www.northtippwheelers.com


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> sunny but cold



For you, maybe.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not having read much of Walter Scott, I am suitably enlightened.



_Waverly_ quite good.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Nice and sunny but not too warm for my morning trike trip up the side of Loch Etive. Traffic pretty light and I met all of them at handy passing places. I like being near the water and watching the birds tho' not many around today. Slight headwind on the way back and Queen's Brae is a bit of a hard pull up. Which queen I have no idea but probably Victoria.
> Lot of new house building and the further out you go the fancier they get. Judging by the cars and boats on display it is the sort of area where if you have to ask How Much? you cannot afford it anyway.
> DIL has temporary custody of a nephew's dog which is a total pest and has tried to bite me twice and barks constantly. If it does get a bite it will get swift retaliation which is not a good idea tho' she does try to keep it out of my way but not always possible. Never met a dog which I could not talk round before so this one has a complex of some kind and is not amenable.
> Now clouding over and rain forecast for later.



Try ham.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You know that they are taking salt out of everything these days !
> 
> What are they going to put on icy roads ?



That is why they are taking the salt out of everything else. We live in an age of decreased expectations.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I think I will sample Wetherspoons' apple crumble. I've had a stressful day. I need comfort food.



I have heard @Hebe may have some to share.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2022)

I'm beginning to generate gibberish, so time to put the writing away and head off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

Good morning. Grey skies out, and I needed long sleeves this morning.

I'm not complaining; yesterday was ridiculously hot.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2022)

Morning y'all
I will be playing catch up today
Is it worth moaning to him , doubt it will make any changes but it might make me feel better


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2022)

Clear blue skies here


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2022)

The dawn chorus was lovely at 03:30 this morning. Two Blackbirds were tweeting to each other then a Robin joined in. 

🐦


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2022)

First cuppa going down well


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2022)

Seems to be a bit wet here.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2022)

Apparently, an asteroid the size of ten Killer Whales is going to pass close to the Earth this week.

I'm wondering how many Killer Whales do you get to a London Bus?


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Try ham.



Not at home so no ham and anyway the dog has now been removed back to the owner.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, an asteroid the size of ten Killer Whales is going to pass close to the Earth this week.
> 
> I'm wondering how many Killer Whales do you get to a London Bus?



Can't see more than two comfortably if it's a double decker myself.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Ayrshire is hardly the wilds of Borneo!



Bits of it are or were when I worked around there sometimes on loan to a farm in that area


----------



## DCLane (21 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Any help?
> _"The race will commence from the former Five Alley Pub on the old N7 Nenagh to Limerick Road along the cycleway. Cyclists will head out towards Limerick until the Birdhill Roundabout where they will turn left for a short but sharp climb up the ramp to the M7 Junction 27 flyover before going round the roundabout, back down to the Birdhill roundabout and back to the finish line where it all stared at the Five Alley. In total the distance covered will be 32.13km with an elevation gain of 176 metres."_
> 
> https://www.northtippwheelers.com



Thanks - that matches what I _thought_ it was. It always works out: look for the cyclists riding up/down the road and the queue waiting to start.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jun 2022)

Dull day so far and been raining overnight. Not sure what to do today and will anyway have a more restful day than yeserday when I cycled further than I normally do at home. May go up to Creagan Bridge or perhaps get some shopping instead of cycling and also my hair needs cut. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was a day of my life spent doing something a bit pointless



Did you come away with a glass trophy ?


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2022)

I'm going to sit out on the patio (in a chair) and drink my coffee.. 👍


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm beginning to generate gibberish, so time to put the writing away and head off upstairs to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



Have you ever got onto a loop where you find that you have fed back into the beginning again ?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to sit out on the patio (in a chair) and drink my coffee.. 👍



I miss read that as a piano! I thought you were going to play us a tune ?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2022)

Morning.
It is a bit cloudier today . Might also apply to my brain !  I hadn't fully recovered yesterday so I took things easy . I sat outside in the sunshine watching planes and birds fly by . Not sure what I will be doing today . The Men's Shed doesn't sound appealing as they are having a talk . Concentrating on something for too long will flip me back to how I was .


----------



## pawl (21 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You know that they are taking salt out of everything these days !
> 
> What are they going to put on icy roads ?



A mixture of WD40 and MARMITE P


----------



## fossyant (21 Jun 2022)

Lovely morning here in Cardigan. Off in a dinghy later


----------



## pawl (21 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Seems to be a bit wet here.



It is here .The window cleaners have just started with their long squirty spray thlng


----------



## pawl (21 Jun 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Can't see more than two comfortably if it's a double decker myself.



You would never get it up the stairs


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> You would never get it up the stairs



Excellent point!


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> Thanks - that matches what I _thought_ it was. It always works out: look for the cyclists riding up/down the road and the queue waiting to start.


There was a handball court nearby, with the pub/area being supposedly named after "Eton Fives".


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Did you come away with a glass trophy ?



No we got that a couple of weeks ago


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> _Waverly_ quite good.



Edinburgh's Waverley train station is apparently the only station in the UK network to have got its name from fiction. I've no idea where I picked that bit of information from, no idea either why I remembered it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2022)

Anyhow, I've done my bit of driving around SE London to add to the strike-hit congestion this morning. I'd agreed to take someone who's immunocompromised for a hospital appointment a good while ago and then they decided to have a transport strike. It was not as stupidly bad as I feared. Average speed of 6.2mph on the way back home.


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2022)

Prestwick has proven to be a 16 x 1 3/8" tyre free zone. Bike shop owner reckoned I could fit a 16 x 2.3" (305 mm instead of 349) 

I had emailed a few other bike shops in Ayrshire yesterday evening but none have bothered to reply.

I ordered a tyre from Ebay to click and collect from Argos in Stranraer. It is supposed to be there Thursday so hopefully it will be. I go home on Saturday so no idea what will happen to my tyre if it doesn't come in time. 

Now I will walk to the Burns museum. My plan to ride out electric brae direction ain't going to happen.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, an asteroid the size of ten Killer Whales is going to pass close to the Earth this week.
> 
> I'm wondering how many Killer Whales do you get to a London Bus?



I'm wondering if in some university there's a Department for Amusingly Inappropriate Comparisons.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Can't see more than two comfortably if it's a double decker myself.



And that's if you take the seats out.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm wondering if in some university there's a Department for Amusingly Inappropriate Comparisons.



If there isn't, there bloomin' well should be! Sometimes I wonder why I pay my taxes!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> And that's if you take the seats out.


Come on, you can't make a killer whale stand!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Come on, you can't make a killer whale stand!



Sure we can, like a bicycle stand but with a big padded "U" in the middle.

Honestly, do I have to come up with all the solutions here?


----------



## Threevok (21 Jun 2022)

I've always wondered how we would manage for comparisons, if football had never been invented.


_"Each day, an area of rainforest the size of 1,000 tennis courts......"_


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## cookiemonster (21 Jun 2022)

Well, this is fun.

Major power outage in this part of HK. Everything’s down. Traffic lights, street lights, everything.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

I'm eating ice cream and drinking tea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Well, this is fun.
> 
> Major power outage in this part of HK. Everything’s down. Traffic lights, street lights, everything.



You still have internet access though, so societal collapse is averted.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

Back to work. I'm considering leaving this livestream running with the screen switched off, so see how many people it freaks out.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Well, this is fun.
> 
> Major power outage in this part of HK. Everything’s down. Traffic lights, street lights, everything.



And a restaurant that used, to float, I see... 🛳


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2022)

Sunny and hot here chez Casa Reynard. Not much of a breeze.

Had a lovely walk in the midsummer's day sun with a friend and her dogs. The dogs ended up padding in the muddiest ditch they could find. Eeeeew! But at least they had fun. In any case, mud packs are supposed to be good for the skin... 

Some writing and some gardening is on the agenda for this afternoon. I have some tomato plants that are in desperate need of potting on.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon, and I've worked up an appetite.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Have you ever got onto a loop where you find that you have fed back into the beginning again ?



Ah, yes, a causality loop.

Well, my novel is, in part, about time travel...


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2022)

Had a smoked sausage & cheese roll, a flat peach, some strawberries and two


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2022)

Good to see that postcards of Highland Coos standing in telephone boxes with a "waiting for your call" caption are still doing the rounds. 

I suspect that the point of the photo may be lost on younger viewers who wouldn't know what a phone box actually is.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2022)

A friend posted a spoof for a Mercedes AA battery powered car on FB which had us both laughing ! It was done very well !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jun 2022)

I went to the Men's Shed this afternoon . There was a talk about security .
I took my Coventry Eagle Triple Ace Convertible Tandem . I cobbled together a gear cable but it came undone on the way out so it was a struggle pedaling . I made it there and back . I will pop over to a cycle shop tomorrow and buy another year cable . I lost the old metal adjustable connector barrel when it went ping on a ride .
I did just over 2 miles this afternoon .


----------



## Hebe (21 Jun 2022)

Someone hacked my Spotify account. Luckily no financial data held on there. I think we'll be moving the family account to somewhere that supports multifactor authentication.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jun 2022)

Went into Oban this morning and got my hair cut. Yes I still have enough to get cut.
Nonperishable shopping done and the barber told me of a shop which still sold mobility scooters . Went in on spec to check anything possible out and found an efoldi thingy which they were selling on behalf on somebody and they did not seem too happy that I concentrated on this as they would make no profit selling it. Just got a phone call giving me a price which I hummed and hawwed about but eventually said yes. They must be desperate to sell as it is £1000 less than I might have paid but I am not telling them that.
Sitting out in the sun resting now and noticed I have a recumbent tan on my legs. Nice and brown in front but not on the back.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2022)

Some tomatoes re-potted. Just sat down watching Antiques Roadtrip. Still have two more plants to do, and then I'll have no more compost left to do the last ones.

Will pick up another bag when I take the parental into town later in the week. Mum has a couple of things she needs to sort, and my Kelek is finally ready to pick up from the watchmaker after its service.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2022)

Finished repotting the tomatoes as far as I could, and then took a camping chair and sat in the sun for half an hour.

Now sat down with a


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Have you ever got onto a loop where you find that you have fed back into the beginning again ?



Didn't you already say that?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2022)

Fish and chips went down extremely well.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2022)

Aaaaanyways, almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Fish and chips went down extremely well.



Faggot and peas for us tonight, and bread to mop up the gravy.


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2022)

I might buy fish and chips and eat them sitting on the sea front (and dodge the seagulls).


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

Sent the last of the requested paperwork to the prospective landlord. Now we'll see if they offer me a contract...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sent the last of the requested paperwork to the prospective landlord. Now we'll see if they offer me a contract...



Fingers crossed.


----------



## DCLane (21 Jun 2022)

Bikes are on the roof of the car ready for tomorrow's trip to the west of Ireland. I _may_ have put a tiny dent in son no. 2's car trying to get 3 bikes on the roof of mine. But I'm all packed, and ready.

Unlike son no. 2. He's still to pack. But he _does_ have his final A-level exam tomorrow morning and it's the most important one. He'll get packed ... eventually!


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2022)

Fish and chips eaten and very nice it was too. 

No gulls were harmed in the consumption of this meal. 🔫


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> Bikes are on the roof of the car ready for tomorrow's trip to the west of Ireland. I _may_ have put a tiny dent in son no. 2's car trying to get 3 bikes on the roof of mine. But I'm all packed, and ready.
> 
> Unlike son no. 2. He's still to pack. But he _does_ have his final A-level exam tomorrow morning and it's the most important one. He'll get packed ... eventually!



All the best to Son #2 in both endeavours...


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jun 2022)

Been a busy day playing catch up workwise
Hopefully tomorrow will be less manic


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2022)

Lovely supper of home made chicken enchiladas, home made guacamole, a green salad and some soured cream on the side.  

All eaten whilst resplendent in my jim jams.


----------



## Threevok (21 Jun 2022)

Leaving work, I found my rear tyre was flat. It must have been something hefty to make it past the puncture protection and slime tube.

I found what appeared to be an old 1 inch iron floorboard nail, embedded near the sidewall of the tyre.

On closer inspection, it wasn't a nail at all, but a thorn

What size flower did that come from ? A Triffid ?


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> Bikes are on the roof of the car ready for tomorrow's trip to the west of Ireland. I _may_ have put a tiny dent in son no. 2's car trying to get 3 bikes on the roof of mine. But I'm all packed, and ready.
> 
> Unlike son no. 2. He's still to pack. But he _does_ have his final A-level exam tomorrow morning and it's the most important one. He'll get packed ... eventually!



It'll polish out with T-cut, I'm sure... 

Pawsies crossed from all here for the lad.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sent the last of the requested paperwork to the prospective landlord. Now we'll see if they offer me a contract...



Rooting for you xxx


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2022)

Threevok said:


> Leaving work, I found my rear tyre was flat. It must have been something hefty to make it past the puncture protection and slime tube.
> 
> I found what appeared to be an old 1 inch iron floorboard nail, embedded near the sidewall of the tyre.
> 
> ...



Pyracantha, probably. Failing that, blackthorn aka sloe or hawthorn.


----------



## Speicher (21 Jun 2022)

Following on from talk of the Waverly, I did a cruise on the Gota Canal many years ago. Canal is a misnomer if you cruise from Stockholm to Goteborg, as the lakes are more like small seas. 

https://www.stromma.com/en-se/gothenburg/groups-charter/fleet/our-boats/ms-wilhelm-tham/


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2022)

I'm tempted to attempt to read some Sir Walter Scott when I get home to see what he was all about. My local library has loads of his books in the classics section.


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2022)

One of the downsides of using Booking.com is the six billion emails asking me to leave feedback on the places I've stayed.


----------



## Hebe (21 Jun 2022)

Good luck tomorrow for @DCLane son #2

I hope I can squeeze in a  in between all of tomorrow’s commitments. I ended up using today’s bike time to go though a whole raft of password related admin. I’ve tipped over from wanting to ride to _needing_ to ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Rooting for you xxx



As it's a cellar apartment, does that mean I'll get a root cellar?

I'm going to bed...


----------



## dave r (21 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> One of the downsides of using Booking.com is the six billion emails asking me to leave feedback on the places I've stayed.



It seems to me that most places are like that.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> As it's a cellar apartment, does that mean I'll get a root cellar?
> 
> I'm going to bed...



Hope not...


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2022)

It's summer solstice and quite an impressive sunset on Ayr Harbour


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2022)

That is one banging photo @tyred


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> That is one banging photo @tyred



Thanks. I happened to be at the right place at the right time.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Thanks. I happened to be at the right place at the right time.



As is often the case with photography.

Although there is nothing worse than being in the right place at the right time, but looking the wrong way. And being caught doing it by the TV cameras...


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2022)

Last night in Ayr and time to hit the hay I think.


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> As is often the case with photography.
> 
> Although there is nothing worse than being in the right place at the right time, but looking the wrong way. And being caught doing it by the TV cameras...



I am happy with it though. Best photo of the trip and makes up for not being able to get time to compose a proper photo of the Waverly at the pier in either Largs or Ardrishaig as we were effectively chased from the peirs as quickly as possible.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, an asteroid the size of ten Killer Whales is going to pass close to the Earth this week.
> 
> I'm wondering how many Killer Whales do you get to a London Bus?


Depends on how you measure them.


A Killer Whale is 0.527 times the length of a London Bus

A Killer Whale weighs 0.315 times as much as a London Bus 

A Killer Whale travels 0.429 times the speed of a London Bus

http://www.coolbubble.com/cc/compare/londonbus/to/killerwhale


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Depends on how you measure them.
> 
> 
> A Killer Whale is 0.527 times the length of a London Bus
> ...



Lots to think about, there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Jun 2022)

I remember them showing a whale in a train car, I think he was stuffed or such. Back in the Day, Aunts may have seen it. Or my dad.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Depends on how you measure them.
> 
> 
> A Killer Whale is 0.527 times the length of a London Bus
> ...



I'm disappointed that the site doesn't allow comparisons between killer whales and the imperial standard country the size of Wales.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2022)

Threevok said:


> I've always wondered how we would manage for comparisons, if football had never been invented.
> 
> 
> _"Each day, an area of rainforest the size of 1,000 tennis courts......"_


Well, for a start

A UK Football Pitch is 1260 times the length of a Credit Card.

A UK Football Pitch is 1,402 times the height of a Credit Card.

Meaning it would take 1,766,520 credit cards to cover a UK sized football pitch.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

I have a  and a HCB and am currently researching a lot up for auction on the 'bay.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2022)

I'm waiting for the epiphanies I planted this spring to come up. I may have to contact Gardeners' Question Time.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jun 2022)

I didn't catch a mackerel.

A bit of seaweed was an excitement.


----------



## slowmotion (22 Jun 2022)

The sad bit of all this is that I've been looking up how to cook my non-existent catch.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> And a restaurant that used, to float, I see... 🛳



Yes. 😢

https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...inking?module=lead_hero_story&pgtype=homepage


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jun 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Well, this is fun.
> 
> Major power outage in this part of HK. Everything’s down. Traffic lights, street lights, everything.



https://news.rthk.hk/rthk/en/component/k2/1654097-20220622.htm


https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...-power?module=lead_hero_story&pgtype=homepage

This is why. Power for my block came back on at about 1am. Very difficult trying to sleep without AC as the temp is in the mid-80s at night just now.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> You still have internet access though, so societal collapse is averted.



That was the last message I was able to send. 5G services were intermittent after that.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> Someone hacked my Spotify account. Luckily no financial data held on there. I think we'll be moving the family account to somewhere that supports multifactor authentication.



Tidal.

More expensive but far better sound quality and videos too.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

Head hurts thanks to having absorbed a lot of information very quickly.

The lot is worth having a go at - IF the price is right. At the moment, the seller is asking just that little bit too much. He's had the item in question for a while though, and has already dropped the asking price a few times. Patience is the key, I think.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

Anyway, time for a nice bath, and then bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2022)

Good morning.

I can hear rain. Fortunately today I'm working close to my apartment so I won't get too wet.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2022)

Up early enough to get a trundle in
So it would be rude not to


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2022)

Morning trundle completed
Garden birds fed


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2022)

I'm up, showered and clothed, sitting in the garden watching the Starlings squabbling around the bird feeder and the pidgeons scrapping. 
The Goldfinches, sparrows & Blue Tits are darting around and feeding when they're not going to get flapped round the back of their heads by the misbehaving bigger birds.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Yes. 😢
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...inking?module=lead_hero_story&pgtype=homepage



What a shame.. Was it a bit optimistic to sail it across the South China Sea? It would be like taking a canal boat across the English Channel.. Possible, but inadvisable..


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well and just in time for a look out the window to work out what neighbours are at home as the Wellingborough sneezer was very vocal just now


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2022)

I've got Vappy Milk in my porridge this morning.. 
Decadent living, here, yet again.. 👅


----------



## DCLane (22 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> What a shame.. Was it a bit optimistic to sail it across the South China Sea? It would be like taking a canal boat across the English Channel.. Possible, but inadvisable..



True ...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuG_jGzg74Q

and the experience of just the Wash


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdYmqKjdEns


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2022)

Morning .
I slept with one leg out of the bed last night . I was signaling that I was manoeuvring.  It was one way to regulate my body heat .


----------



## tyred (22 Jun 2022)

An email from Royal Mail informs me my tyre will be delivered before 1 tomorrow so hopefully they're right.


----------



## tyred (22 Jun 2022)

I was out for a walk along the seafront and was daydreaming so I walked past the street where my B&B is by quite a distance! 

Thankfully made it back in time for my breakfast which I had ordered for 8.


----------



## pawl (22 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> True ...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuG_jGzg74Q
> ...




If memory serves me correctly trip started from Stone in Staffordshire.Hope they were well stocked with Staffordshire Oat Cakes


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jun 2022)

Currently raining but not forecast. Need to wait an hour or so before deciding what to do today or where to go.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2022)

It's Black Bin day today. I'm already hearing the mating call of the refuse truck hydraulics...


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2022)

It is getting a bit warm here . I have brought forward a planned ride by half an hour . I dug my Viking Severn Valley out as I thought I would give it a go . I had to swap the front wheel for another as the valve let the air back out . 
I was just thinking . Should I put my cycling shorts on? But then thought of all the other changes ! Socks , shoes ! Too much faff! My old jeans will do .


----------



## postman (22 Jun 2022)

Well from the otherside of the world,well actually Goosnargh Lancashire,Mrs P has arranged the carpet and vinyl laying company to come today.Whoa we are going to look nice,i hope they call early i want to play out later.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2022)

Bin's have bin emptied. Dog's bin walked. 🐶


----------



## postman (22 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Bin's have bin emptied. Dog's bin walked. 🐶


Wheres yer bin,wit dog.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> Wheres yer bin,wit dog.


Both bin and come back 'ome.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Yes. 😢
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...inking?module=lead_hero_story&pgtype=homepage



Like I used explain to others,
River and lake worthy, yes.
Sea worthy, no.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2022)

The guys drilling into my wall have driven me out of the flat so I've gone for a coffee in the garden of Oxleas Wood café. Halloumi and avocado wrap as well.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The guys drilling into my wall have driven me out of the flat so I've gone for a coffee in the garden of Oxleas Wood café. Halloumi and avocado wrap as well.



I grew up in Crookston Road.. Oxleas, Castlewoods & Jack Woods were my go to places for climbing trees and damming the streams 👍


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jun 2022)

Went out for a run around locally on my trike and decided to do the circuit through the camp site. This involves a blast along the A828 for just over half a mile. Watch for traffic coming from Connel Bridge and when you think the last one is past blast off and try to get to the end before the next lot arrive behind. Never usually make it.
On the cycle path and phone goes and as I am expecting a call regarding my purchase of a mobility scooter stop to answer it. Hospital wants me in next Monday for a scan but I explain the difficulty with that and after a bit of negotiation settle on 1600 today so long as I have had nothing to eat or drink since breakfast. I am naturally starving and was looking forward to lunch.


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2022)

Threevok said:


> Leaving work, I found my rear tyre was flat. It must have been something hefty to make it past the puncture protection and slime tube.
> 
> I found what appeared to be an old 1 inch iron floorboard nail, embedded near the sidewall of the tyre.
> 
> ...



You should see the thorns on my blackthorn hedge! Cuttinng them & the hawthorn inevitably leaves plenty of thorns on the ground. My shoes have numerous holes in the soles. 

Nearly time to cut it and leave the occasional twig on the pavement for the schoolboys on their bikes.

(not really, I do try to clear up, but somehow I'm usually doing it when they are coming out of school)


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

Hot and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard. But there's been a bit of cloud bubbling up in the last hour or so.

Sleep was iffy (too hot, kept waking up). But been busy this morning re-jigging the fridges in the kitchen and utility room, filling up the fruit bowls, shoving stuff in cupboards, that sort of thing. While I was puttering about, I hard boiled some eggs for tomorrow's lunch, and boiled up a load of new potatoes for tonight. 

Someone pooped outside the litter tray, and someone barfed on the hall floor, so was also on clean-up duties.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Well, for a start
> 
> A UK Football Pitch is 1260 times the length of a Credit Card.
> 
> ...



Does a football pitch have a height?

I ask, not being a fan of football in any way, although my dog is very keen on joining in with any game involving balls.


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> What a shame.. Was it a bit optimistic to sail it across the South China Sea? It would be like taking a canal boat across the English Channel.. Possible, but inadvisable..



I believe it isn't uncommon for narrow boats to cross the Channel.


----------



## Hebe (22 Jun 2022)

Thank you @cookiemonster I shall look them up.
Soul destroying phone conversation with utility supplier this morning. Them: "Your gas bill is estimated because you don't have a smart meter for gas and you still need to submit monthly meter readings to us". Me: "I do have a gas smart meter and it was installed by your engineer on 7th June. I am stood in front of it and it says smart meter on the front." That was a long conversation for both of us. Followed by a 10km bike ride with Mr Hebe. That was nice.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> What a shame.. Was it a bit optimistic to sail it across the South China Sea? It would be like taking a canal boat across the English Channel.. Possible, but inadvisable..



Hmmm... Richard Hammond's "cabin cruiser"


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well and just in time for a look out the window to work out what neighbours are at home as the Wellingborough sneezer was very vocal just now



Or nasal?


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've got Vappy Milk in my porridge this morning..
> Decadent living, here, yet again..




Conny is better.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> Conny is better.



Conny? 🤔


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I grew up in Crookston Road.. Oxleas, Castlewoods & Jack Woods were my go to places for climbing trees and damming the streams 👍



I see somebody in Bexleyheath had a sinking feeling.





https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/18967854/sinkhole-huge-bexleyhealth-london-motorbike/


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Conny? 🤔



Condensed milk.


----------



## mybike (22 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> Thank you @cookiemonster I shall look them up.
> Soul destroying phone conversation with utility supplier this morning. Them: "Your gas bill is estimated because you don't have a smart meter for gas and you still need to submit monthly meter readings to us". Me: "I do have a gas smart meter and it was installed by your engineer on 7th June. I am stood in front of it and it says smart meter on the front." That was a long conversation for both of us. Followed by a 10km bike ride with Mr Hebe. That was nice.



If they want a reading tell them to come and get it.


----------



## tyred (22 Jun 2022)

Now sitting people watching in Stranraer while being deafened by seagulls and a drunk idiot have a loud argument with himself about nothing in particular 

I've tried to contact the the B&B to see if they would let me check in early soi could dump the bike and luggage and go for a coastal perambulation but no response to my phone call/email/ text message and no answer to the doorbell.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a chicken, avocado & spicy bean wrap, plus a flat peach, some strawberries and two 

I have just watered the tomatoes. Their water had a splooshette of liquid fertilizer in it. No, not *that* kind of liquid fertilizer...


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jun 2022)

Finished our ride this morning at around 12 o'clock . It was a pleasant slow ride round with a few stops . We stopped off at a River bridge to see what the fish and Damsel Flies were up to . The Viking was riding really well. The saddle is a right PITA though . I did 13 miles . It was getting hot by the time we finished our ride .


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> Does a football pitch have a height?
> 
> I ask, not being a fan of football in any way, although my dog is very keen on joining in with any game involving balls.
> 
> View attachment 650037


Think they try to keep them as flat and level as possible.

Measurements given(In mm) was the card size. They call it the height, whilst oddly the thickness is referred to as the depth!(0.82mm, not including the card/account details pressed into the card which normally adds another 0.4mm to the cards depth.)


----------



## Threevok (22 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> Does a football pitch have a height?



One of are local ones was quite high. I remember as a kid taking a corner and I could only see half way up the goalpost 

It has been flattened since though


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2022)

Need to put green and brown bins out kerbside


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jun 2022)

There was a little bug with an iridescent carapace upside down, in my garden, kicking its diddy legs around.. 
I turned it back the right way up but it flipped itself on it's back again. Maybe it was trying to get an all over suntan or possibly it just wanted a tummy tickle.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Jun 2022)

after two and a half days with no phone or interweb... I'm back!


----------



## postman (22 Jun 2022)

Carpet man did great job with the carpet and vinyl.So as soon as he left ,off i went to daughters cottage and tidied the garden she leaves this weekend,see what i did there, clever or what.So the garden looks 100 times better than it did when she moved in.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> Carpet man did great job with the carpet and vinyl.So as soon as he left ,off i went to daughters cottage and tidied the garden she leaves this weekend,see what i did there, clever or what.So the garden looks 100 times better than it did when she moved in.


You take photographs to prove it?


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

Had a lovely half hour sat in a camping chair in the late afternoon sun, watching the bimble boos on the tomato flowers. The girls were flopped in the shade under the car.

Now have a nice


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely luncheon of a chicken, avocado & spicy bean wrap, plus a flat peach, some strawberries and two
> 
> I have just watered the tomatoes. Their water had a splooshette of liquid fertilizer in it. No, not *that* kind of liquid fertilizer...



The "Big Houses" on country estates used to have a large tank into which all the toilets emptied. The contents were used for mainly tomatoes in greenhouses.This would have been before septic tanks and my father was an apprentice then journeyman gardener on several such estates in the Scottish Borders and gave me this information.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jun 2022)

Got thoroughly done over at Oban hospital. Ultrasound of abdomen area first then CT Scan as the ultrasound could not see my pancreas and various other bits of interest. A report will go to my GP who will be in touch eventually. The last CT Scan I had found a large gallstone and I did not get out for nearly a week but they let me go this time so far.
DIL now has custody of her brother's dog for a fortnight. Not tried to bite me as the other one did but could lick me to death instead and barks a lot.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The "Big Houses" on country estates used to have a large tank into which all the toilets emptied. The contents were used for mainly tomatoes in greenhouses.This would have been before septic tanks and my father was an apprentice then journeyman gardener on several such estates in the Scottish Borders and gave me this information.



This makes sense; humanure was hot property in many countries until comparatively recently, in fact cities in (I think ) China used to auction the rights to take the stuff away. Mind you, composting it is apparently a wise move before sticking it on fields.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> This makes sense; humanure was hot property in many countries until comparatively recently, in fact cities in (I think ) China used to auction the rights to take the stuff away. Mind you, composting it is apparently a wise move before sticking it on fields.



Tomatoes in those days tasted better as well but really more to do with variety. Now they are grown for quantity and not taste and in my youth they did not have the hard centres they have now.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The "Big Houses" on country estates used to have a large tank into which all the toilets emptied. The contents were used for mainly tomatoes in greenhouses.This would have been before septic tanks and my father was an apprentice then journeyman gardener on several such estates in the Scottish Borders and gave me this information.



I just didn't want anyone to think I'd piddled in the watering can...


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

Aaaaaaaaanyhoooo, time to feed the cats (they're staring at me) and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (22 Jun 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> after two and a half days with no phone or interweb... I'm back!



Did you go back to the middle ages?


----------



## tyred (22 Jun 2022)

I finally got access to my B&B. One of those basically unmanned ones where they text you the access code but for some reason the text never sent to my phone. As there was nobody to stop me, the Brompton is now in my bedroom! 

Had a nice dinner but trying to work out why I opted for a pint of dishwater Tennent's Lager.


----------



## MontyVeda (22 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Did you go back to the middle ages?



felt more like the middle 80s


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

The cats have eaten their dinner - Felix AGAIL with salmon & courgette. Shortly, I shall be throwing some items into the George Foreman grilly thing.

Green wheelie bin is outside the gate waiting for collection in the morning. Not bothering with the black bag - it's been three weeks since I last put one out, and there's hardly anything in the new one.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> Carpet man did great job with the carpet and vinyl.So as soon as he left ,off i went to daughters cottage and tidied the garden she leaves this weekend,see what i did there, clever or what.So the garden looks 100 times better than it did when she moved in.



So now It's ready for some new borders.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2022)

4 tomato plants ready to be planted


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaaaaaanyhoooo, time to feed the cats (they're staring at me) and then it will be time to feed me.





tyred said:


> I finally got access to my B&B. One of those basically unmanned ones where they text you the access code but for some reason the text never sent to my phone. As there was nobody to stop me, the Brompton is now in my bedroom!
> 
> Had a nice dinner but trying to work out why I opted for a pint of dishwater Tennent's Lager.



One of the accursed AirB&B? Universally despised by locals in tourist parts of Scotland.


----------



## tyred (22 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> One of the accursed AirB&B? Universally despised by locals in tourist parts of Scotland.



Quite possibly. It was the cheapest that showed up on booking.com when I planned the trip. Cheapest isn't always best. It is clean and well presented to be fair but it would have been nice to have dealt with a human.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

Lovely supper of homemade mushroom burgers topped with cheddar cheese, potato salad with New York-style dressing (I used capers rather than gherkins), plus a salad of lettuce, cucumber, tomato and fresh basil from the garden.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I finally got access to my B&B. One of those basically unmanned ones where they text you the access code but for some reason the text never sent to my phone. As there was nobody to stop me, the Brompton is now in my bedroom!
> 
> Had a nice dinner but trying to work out why I opted for a pint of dishwater Tennent's Lager.



Glasgow hotel 





before our jaunt to Edinburgh


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

Here's one for you @DCLane - I think this is much more your  if you fancy a punt.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/363882158660?hash=item54b9111a44:g:01UAAOSwxQlismZP&LH_ItemCondition=4

Seller's feedback is a bit iffy, but then there's always someone throwing a wobbly somewhere.


----------



## DCLane (22 Jun 2022)

Thanks @Reynard - a bit 'flashy' for me, but added to my watch list.

I'm currently in an attic room in a large Irish farmhouse B&B in rural Ireland. We've the whole three rooms, and it's lovely, but didn't have a house sign and has the air of a semi-abandoned mansion about it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> This makes sense; humanure was hot property in many countries until comparatively recently, in fact cities in (I think ) China used to auction the rights to take the stuff away. Mind you, composting it is apparently a wise move before sticking it on fields.



And do not forget Korea.
https://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/opinion/2020/10/715_246799.html


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Tomatoes in those days tasted better as well but really more to do with variety. Now they are grown for quantity and not taste and in my youth they did not have the hard centres they have now.



I have grown some heirloom varieties like German Pink and German Striped tomatoes, as well as Mortgage Lifters, aka Radiator Charlies. They are denser, with less liquid and better tasting flesh. Beefsteak and Big Boy were the edge of the wedge of mediocrity in tomatoes.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> Thanks @Reynard - a bit 'flashy' for me, but added to my watch list.
> 
> I'm currently in an attic room in a large Irish farmhouse B&B in rural Ireland. We've the whole three rooms, and it's lovely, but didn't have a house sign and has the air of a semi-abandoned mansion about it.



I get the impression that flashy seems to sum them up. Their 1970s stuff is decidedly whacky. 

Sounds like you've got a restful pad to use as a base.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> One of the accursed AirB&B? Universally despised by locals in tourist parts of Scotland.



Purist tourists?


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> Thanks @Reynard - a bit 'flashy' for me, but added to my watch list.
> 
> I'm currently in an attic room in a large Irish farmhouse B&B in rural Ireland. We've the whole three rooms, and it's lovely, but didn't have a house sign and has the air of a semi-abandoned mansion about it.


Not haunted is it?

And you're only 27.6 Irish miles from Tipperary.


----------



## DCLane (22 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like you've got a restful pad to use as a base.


One night only here as it's en route, we're near Cork (Mallow/Kanturk) tomorrow for three nights after this.

What I do know is the ceilings and door frames appear to be made for someone about 5' 4" 


classic33 said:


> Not haunted is it?


We will find out ... 

It IS a lovely house though.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> What I do know is the ceilings and door frames appear to be made for someone about 5' 4"



Well, how very "me" sized. 



DCLane said:


> We will find out ...



My bet's on Nearly Headless Nick...


----------



## tyred (22 Jun 2022)

I think I will eat one of my B&B regulation Lotus Biscoffs


----------



## tyred (22 Jun 2022)

The small bedside lamp is about twenty feet away from the bed in this room. Major design screw-up...


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> The small bedside lamp is about twenty feet away from the bed in this room. Major design screw-up...



A surefire recipe for stubbed toes...


----------



## Reynard (22 Jun 2022)

Time for a  and a HCB.


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Jun 2022)

This is so me.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2022)

I'm up and it's only Thursday!


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2022)

Good morning.

I trimmed my beard yesterday.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Jun 2022)

Good morning, the air is still, hardly a leaf stirring. The sky is cloud free and the palest of blue . A fiery eye has just risen above the forest on the horizon, what a beautiful start to the day . It's going to br a hot one


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2022)

I am up but not sure I am ready to be up


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I am up but not sure I am ready to be up



Same here this morning. The warm weather makes me lethargic so I’m struggling to motivate myself to do much. Hoping a walk will help.


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

Nice morning out. My tyre arrives this morning (hopefully)


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Same here this morning. The warm weather makes me lethargic so I’m struggling to motivate myself to do much. Hoping a walk will help.



I had wanted to get a few miles in before work but hey ho. 

My father's 93rd birthday today 🎂


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I had wanted to get a few miles in before work but hey ho.
> 
> My father's 93rd birthday today 🎂



Happy Birthday to your dad !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2022)

Morning.
It was sunny here but it has now clouded over !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2022)

Can any of you remember being told during a maths lesson about a prisoner being faced by 2 doors ? One door led to freedom and the other to certain death . Each door had a guard , one always told the truth and the other always told lies. The prisoner could only ask one question .
What if the guards were replaced by politicians ?


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2022)

Happy Birthday Biggs682 Snr 🎂


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2022)

I have a £250 tax rebate on the way


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I have a £250 tax rebate on the way



Are you playing Monopoly ?


----------



## dave r (23 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I had wanted to get a few miles in before work but hey ho.
> 
> My father's 93rd birthday today 🎂



Happy Birthday to your Dad.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Are you playing Monopoly ?



I'm sure I was on HMRC website, not Waddingtons or Hasbro, but I'll check!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2022)

I've cut my hair. It's now back to a manageable 3mm all over.


----------



## pawl (23 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> The small bedside lamp is about twenty feet away from the bed in this room. Major design screw-up...



Switch the lamp of then run like hell for the bed.You might make it before the light goes out.

I used to do that when I was a kid Never succeeded though Forget the above don’t want to be sued for giving dangerous advice.


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

Breakfast time


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Breakfast time
> 
> View attachment 650141



Whats with the two gentlemen dressed as if it is winter ?


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Whats with the two gentlemen dressed as if it is winter ?



Maybe they're prepared for a Scottish summer day!


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

That hit the spot as I was starving. 

Two women at the table opposite seem to have consumed an ounce of Golden Virginia before, after and even during their breakfast with the wind kindly blowing big clouds of smoke in my direction 

In other news, an elderly couple had an argument about which table to sit at. Being single makes life very peaceful.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa going down well
With peanut butter on toast


----------



## gbb (23 Jun 2022)

Ever wondered how they put roofs up on these mega buildings / factories nowadays?
No, I didn't think so... but I will show you anyway.




There are huge rolls of roofing membrane in that trailer, a machine pulls it across the huge expanse of roof and welds it to the previous sheet.
Clever stuff ,


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2022)

I just went out in the rain to get fresh bread from Little Bread Pedlar. I also bought 3 cheesy things (Gruyère buns). I foolishly thought I could save 2 till tomorrow.


----------



## Hebe (23 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> If they want a reading tell them to come and get it.



In the end I realised that as their estimate was slightly under the actual closing reading on the old meter there was no point arguing any more. They’ll realise soon enough. We’re due to have solar panels fitted in the next fortnight so our electricity consumption will drop significantly. It does seem that smart meters are rather smarter than the infrastructure, systems and people that sell and support them.



Reynard said:


> Time for a  and a HCB.


I keep reading HCB as Henri Cartier Bresson, every single time. And I ADORE hot cross buns…


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

Still no tyre. Royal Mail website still saying out for delivery. 

I had toyed with the idea this morning of taking a bus to castle Kennedy to have a look around the gardens but decided against it as I thought that as soon as I get on the bus, I will get the notification text.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2022)

Happy Birthday to your dad, @biggs682 !


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2022)

We are currently watching a Spitfire circling above, such a recognizable engine noise and sight


----------



## mybike (23 Jun 2022)

Wife has been looking at bungalows for sale.


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

RM have delivered my tyre now so I suppose I need to wait until Argos put it through their system. 

I may as well have a slice of cake while I wait! 

I hope the seller hasn't done something stupid like sent me a 26 x 1 3/8 by mistake.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jun 2022)

Just listened to a scientist explaining why batteries don’t get heavier / denser when you charge them.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2022)

Residents of Hundred Acre Wood are worried by an announcement that funds have been approved to increase the population of tigers.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> Residents of Hundred Acre Wood are worried by an announcement that funds have been approved to increase the population of tigers.



Does all the money go to the tigers or do they only get the lions' share?


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does all the money go to the tigers or do they only get the lions' share?



Only a cheetah would take money from a tiger.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2022)

Warm and grey here chez Casa Reynard, with the chance of thunderstorms.

Slept well - overslept actually - but I have a walloping headache. Probably the combination of the change in air pressure and the ridiculously high pollen count. At least the meds have got the hayfever symptoms under control; I feel so much better now that I'm back on my usual dosage.

Did a load of laundry this morning, though I've yet to go and winkle it out of the machine. I've also done some writing and some painting. I'm still struggling with the aftermath of having deleted a large chunk of this chapter by accident, but I think I'm finally ironing out the wrinkles one by one.

I have a bit of kitchen work to do this afternoon. Some veg wants prepping for this evening, and I'm going to cook the pork ribs I bought on Sunday as I can't get them in the freezer.  They come with a pouch of BBQ glaze, but I shall keep that for something else, as the intention is to divert the ribs into a Chinese.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I had wanted to get a few miles in before work but hey ho.
> 
> My father's 93rd birthday today 🎂



Happy Birthday to Pa Biggs xxx


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Switch the lamp of then run like hell for the bed.You might make it before the light goes out.
> 
> I used to do that when I was a kid Never succeeded though Forget the above don’t want to be sued for giving dangerous advice.



Unless you can outrun the Laws of Physics...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2022)

gbb said:


> Ever wondered how they put roofs up on these mega buildings / factories nowadays?
> No, I didn't think so... but I will show you anyway.
> View attachment 650148
> 
> ...



Now that's really rather cool.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> I keep reading HCB as Henri Cartier Bresson, every single time. And I ADORE hot cross buns…



As someone who also knows who Henri Cartier Bresson is without having to go and look it up, I have to admit I had a damn good giggle. 

No more buns left here, that was the last one. But I do have a good supply of YS teacakes...


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jun 2022)

Might bob out with the bike and take a few piccys later (not HCB) standard of course 
It's just a bit chuffin warm though, so cricket until tea then drag myself out.


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

Ready for the road now with my nice shiny new Continental tyre fitted. 

Good job I took it out to the garden to work on it as the B&B owner turned up!


----------



## postman (23 Jun 2022)

Get a butchers at Postmans new Karrimor walking sandals,these are the bees knees.So comfy and some new short socks.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jun 2022)

Paid £16 of old notes and coins into bank account. No doubt more will randomly surface as time goes on.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> Get a butchers at Postmans new Karrimor walking sandals,these are the bees knees.So comfy and some new short socks.



I need some new sports sandals. Have you been for a walk away from pavement in them?


----------



## DCLane (23 Jun 2022)

My view for a while whilst lunch at Raw Interiors (pizza, juice) goes down - I'm guessing @classic33 recognises it?


----------



## postman (23 Jun 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I need some new sports sandals. Have you been for a walk away from pavement in them?


Not yet i am sat in the house in them.They are light they look good also.A nice sole on them.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> Not yet i am sat in the house in them.They are light they look good also.A nice sole on them.



K2 model?


----------



## postman (23 Jun 2022)

Yes K2, online shop £20, plus £4-99 collect from chosen store.Its an enclosed heel with two vent holes did not want just straps.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> My view for a while whilst lunch at Raw Interiors (pizza, juice) goes down - I'm guessing @classic33 recognises it?
> 
> View attachment 650169


I know it as the building you needed to be open if caught short.

I've a relative who's the water safety officer for there. Did you try crossing the bridge at Ballina, to Killaloe?
To the left, in that picture is the protestant church, where some of my ancestors are buried. That white building, on the Clare side, there's two relatives work in there.

I'd have gone to Keoghs, or the lakeside for something to eat.


----------



## DCLane (23 Jun 2022)

We had lunch in Killaloe -the bridge is busy.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2022)

Had an egg mayonnaise sandwich for luncheon, along with the last two flat peaches (they were tiddly), some raspberries and the obligatory two 

Have hung the laundry on the dryer in the bathroom. It's gone mighty dark here, hanging it outside is not a good idea...


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> We had lunch in Killaloe -the bridge is busy.


It's always busy, even when it's quiet.
Did you go up the town, to the cathedral?

Garage out the Scarriff road is where the last big Irish winners of the euro lottery work.


----------



## DCLane (23 Jun 2022)

@classic33 no - it's back to Nenagh for the TT sign-on. And to hunt for the bag of bike lock keys I dropped


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> @classic33 no - it's back to Nenagh for the TT sign-on. And to hunt for the bag of bike lock keys I dropped


Enjoy the run back up, and i hope that someone will have handed the keys in.

They're not needed to get the bikes off the car are they.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> Not yet i am sat in the house in them.They are light they look good also.A nice sole on them.



I've found Karrimors to be comfortable in the past - I went through several pairs, the last ones of which are now consigned purely to gardening duty. My experience over the years is that the soles tend to wear and / or crack very easily, although given their relative cheapness, it was something I could live with.

They changed their ladies' range recently, and somehow I now find them lacking, both in fit and in comfort.

Had a digression via a pair of expensive Mountain Warehouse jobbies that didn't really suit - I now use them for walking with my friend and her dogs. They were godawfully uncomfortable when walking on hard surfaces, and the insides wore out very quickly.

Bought two pairs of Merrels in Decathlon and haven't looked back.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> Get a butchers at Postmans new Karrimor walking sandals,these are the bees knees.So comfy and some new short socks.



You Bobby Dazzler 😎


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Purist tourists?



We used to have visitors but now have tourists who have a whole different attitude.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I trimmed my beard yesterday.


And you only remembered today?


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Maybe they're prepared for a Scottish summer day!



Advice which used to be given to English tourists going to the Arctic Circle " dress as for Scotland"


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Breakfast time
> 
> View attachment 650141


HP not Daddies!


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jun 2022)

I have decided to stop wishing I was at Glastonbury after giving up my precious ticket.
Weather's looking a bit Stormzy?


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Now that's really rather cool.



I bet the inner engineer in you was bubbling over!! 😂


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> Yes K2, online shop £20, plus £4-99 collect from chosen store.Its an enclosed heel with two vent holes did not want just straps.



Thanks might just take a punt at that price


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> And you only remembered today?



I didn't want to overwhelm you with information.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I bet the inner engineer in you was bubbling over!! 😂



Bets are off, mate...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2022)

I think I'm going to go downstairs in search of a nice


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't want to overwhelm you with information.


And that's the only reason!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2022)

Got to go fishing for our take aways in a mo 
Stairs have been braced all ready for the carpet fitter tomorrow


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jun 2022)

Back home eventually. Got an early start so tried for a standby place on an earlier sailing than I had booked.
Big mistake. Got on alright but boat overrun with tourists and particularly bus parties.
Only two people out of the hundreds on board had face coverings despite encouragement to wear them. I was one of them and sat at the forward end of the observation lounge as every time the deck door opened there was blast of fresh air.
The bus parties tried to take over and one tried unsuccessfully to shove me along the seat to get a better view. They also had shouted conversations as the only way to make themselves heard over the noise of everybody else shouting.
I hate tourists in general and bus parties in particular. Noise levels almost painful.
On the way up the road it became clear why some hate cyclists as there were strings of them and not keen to let anybody past even when there were long passing places.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2022)

I have a nice 

Just darned a couple of holes in one of my hessian shopping bags.  The bag is very knackered though, but I might get a little bit more mileage before finally having to swing for a new one.

The ebay auction I had my eye on has just finished without any bidders. Am hoping the seller shaves some more off the asking price when he relists it (I hope). If he takes a tenner off, I'll stick in an offer. If not, I'll sit tight and wait.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I have decided to stop wishing I was at Glastonbury after giving up my precious ticket.
> Weather's looking a bit Stormzy?


It is, and it can't. Which means it's like this for a while now.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2022)

We've just gone from still air to "Blowing a serious hooley" in three minutes.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We've just gone from still air to "Boling a serious hooley" in three minutes.


Question.
Is that a regional expression?
How long does it normally take?


----------



## pawl (23 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Unless you can outrun the Laws of Physics...



When I was a youngster my mum gave me something called a physic Could have been Syrup Of Figs After that I could outrun anyone to the outside toilet.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jun 2022)

Before you have tigers, first you need woolly bears.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Question.
> Is that a regional expression?
> How long does it normally take?



It tends to be more gradual, like half a day.


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> HP not Daddies!



They didn't offer me a choice of sauce brands and I don't like Daddies anyway.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> Before you have tigers, first you need woolly bears.



We used to wear Wooly Bears under our dry suits when diving. Kind of fluffy and nice and warm oneseys with attached feet.


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

Tyre tested with a forty mile ride and all seems good. 

I went to Portpatrick. Google maps suggested it was an easy eight miles but the route suggested looked a bit boring and maybe a bit busy. I knew better. I would find my own way around the coast. 

So I've been up endless little roads that ended in dead ends or at farms or lighthouses or something and the road surfaces were appalling. I had no mobile phone signal and no map and once I lost sight of Loch Ryan I wasn't really sure were I was. I managed to turn the suggested eight miles into 31 when I reached Portpatrick. Yes I really do know better than Google maps!

About the only vehicle I met on my excursion was Yodel van, driven by a Polish guy who stopped beside me and opened the window and asked me if I knew where he was because he hadn't a clue and he had a parcel to deliver. I told him that I hadn't a clue where we were either.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> They didn't offer me a choice of sauce brands and I don't like Daddies anyway.


You don't like Daddies!
You're from Ireland.

You realise that whoever served you that breakfast, wished ill on you. 
Blade of the knife and the fork tines were facing you.


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You don't like Daddies!
> You're from Ireland.
> 
> You realise that whoever served you that breakfast, wished ill on you.
> Blade of the knife and the fork tines were facing you.



We always had Chef or Yorkshire Relish. 

I'm fairly sure she doesn't. At least I haven't developed food poisoning yet!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> We always had Chef or Yorkshire Relish.
> 
> I'm fairly sure she doesn't. At least I haven't developed food poisoning yet!


You became geographically embarrassed/suffered temporary dislocation later in the day though.


----------



## Ripple (23 Jun 2022)

Making jokes about myself at work's WhatsApp group chat though none of them are funny. I'm in a mood when I want to shout "world! I do exist!" and hide from everything at the same time.


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You became geographically embarrassed/suffered temporary dislocation later in the day though.



I don't mind getting lost if I'm not in a hurry. That's often how you find interesting routes but tonight's wasn't really one of them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jun 2022)

Ripple said:


> Making jokes about myself at work's WhatsApp group chat though none of them are funny. I'm in a mood when I want to shout "world! I do exist!" and hide from everything at the same time.



You post, therefore you are.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You post, therefore you are.



Never a truer word spoken!


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2022)

Enchiladas, guacamole and steamed green beans. Oh, and some raspberries for afters.

The girls had Felix AGAIL with beef & tomato. I forgot I'd defrosted some turkey breast for them. Bad mummy.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2022)

Just seen 3 Hedgehogs near our bird feeder. They were after the food which Georgie didn't like.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jun 2022)

Convoy!


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2022)

Oh, I forgot to mention earlier...

I saw two Osprey V22's this afternoon, flying northwest-ish. They passed directly over Casa Reynard.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2022)

Got an improved Osprey in the works, if the prototypes pass trials. For the Army,, this time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2022)

I am awaiting a pizza. Too hot to make one at home.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Just seen 3 Hedgehogs near our bird feeder. They were after the food which Georgie didn't like.


Why does your cat eat the birds food?


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jun 2022)

I need a new can of insect spray. Cockchafers/billy witches/big ugly insects - whatever you want to call them - deserve every bit of Raid that they get for dropping down my chimney.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2022)

I have just toasted a tea cake.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just toasted a tea cake.



I seem to have a dose of the munchies myself. Already had toast earlier but now fancy a bowl of porridge.


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

I'll have a Grouse as a nightcap tonight.


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Jun 2022)

Good god, the cat just chased a moth the size of a sparrow into the house .. urgh!


----------



## Reynard (23 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Good god, the cat just chased a moth the size of a sparrow into the house .. urgh!



Probably a privet hawk moth.

A light late night snackette according to Mesdames Poppy & Lexi...


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Probably a privet hawk moth.
> 
> A light late night snackette according to Mesdames Poppy & Lexi...



Tinks gave chase, Bella decided not to, probably due to having a hobbit on it's back.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2022)

4/7

Burnt at the stake


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2022)

There's an ice cream van working the night shift. And getting customers!


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> What about, maybe we can help with the confusion!



thank you but I believe we're over the hump. biking w/ Wifey, on Martha's Vineyard


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2022)

Good morning.

Woke up from a dream that I'd moved back to the UK and was living opposite a high street Argos.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2022)

Time for a ride
Please behave


----------



## gbb (24 Jun 2022)

Brown bread toast, proper butter, thick cut marmalade and a cuppa for breakfast.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a ride
> Please behave



Back now 
A nice 12.5 bimble 
First cuppa went down well
Very overcast today and looks like we might get damp later but only a gut feeling 
The Wellingborough sneezer just sneezed


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2022)

Morning.
It is grey here .
I think some MP's must live very sheltered lives . To say to win a By Election was beyond their wildest dreams seems very tame compared to my wildest dreams !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2022)

I see that the flight to Rwanda has finally taken off !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I see that the flight to Rwanda has finally taken off !



Our PM was on it !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2022)

I was watching our local auction house toy sale online . A lot of the toys were making 10 times the estimate. £30-£50. £500! 

I may have another look this morning but there isn't much I'm interested in . Especially at those prices .


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Back now



Shhhh, quiet everyone.

Try to look busy...


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Our PM was on it !



Hope they keep him!


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's an ice cream van working the night shift. And getting customers!



I think that they might be selling something other than ice cream...


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2022)

Bit of a change in the weather today


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2022)

I've cleaned the sandy deposits off my car windows. I've done less than 10 miles since I washed & buffed it and it looks like I've done 2 laps of the Dakker Rally! 

🐫


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2022)

My Petunias need dead heading.. 🌸


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I think that they might be selling something other than ice cream...


In that case they can cut the "music" out/off, should they try again.


----------



## Hebe (24 Jun 2022)

Teeny tiny cafe adventure planned. The one round the corner with the unpredictable opening hours might actually be open today..


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2022)

Flippin eck!  007 silver Aston Martin Corgi over £600 . Pink Rolls Royce Lady Penelope over £400.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa went down well



Illaveago said:


> Flippin eck!  007 silver Aston Martin Corgi over £600 . Pink Rolls Royce Lady Penelope over £400.



My aunt Lilly bought me both of those back in the day


----------



## mybike (24 Jun 2022)

Yesterday we had a brief period of rain, this morning we had another. It is now dull after early morning's blue skies.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Tyre tested with a forty mile ride and all seems good.
> 
> I went to Portpatrick. Google maps suggested it was an easy eight miles but the route suggested looked a bit boring and maybe a bit busy. I knew better. I would find my own way around the coast.
> 
> ...



Been there done that but on the Black Isle. Van driver and myself totally lost.


----------



## Moon bunny (24 Jun 2022)

HMRC are going to give me £334 of my own money back.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jun 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> HMRC are going to give me £334 of my own money back.



It's not called her majesty's refund centre for nowt


----------



## cookiemonster (24 Jun 2022)

Good evening everyone. The end of another hot day here.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2022)

Does anyone else dust the grit off the tops of floury baps?


----------



## pawl (24 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Does anyone else dust the grit off the tops of floury baps?



I put my initials in the flour It’s mine keep your hands off


----------



## Threevok (24 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Does anyone else dust the grit off the tops of floury baps?



No. Not since the baker's wife got a restraining order


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jun 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 650287
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone. The end of another hot day here.



That looks lovely! Tad murky up in the north west, suns having a go though


----------



## pawl (24 Jun 2022)

Good news day.Mrs p is to receive a tax rebate Looked at the amount£10 60 Hurry’s to cancel super light weight bike

Not so good news Daughter rang.She has Covid Tested my self and mrs p Both of us clear


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2022)

Busy morning and only now got time to sit down for a short while.
Dull when I went out and started raining but by the time I got down the street it was hot and sunny.
First stop pharmacy where I had to fight a queue of tourists wanting prescriptions. Why not get them before they come here? I think they get them free even if not Scottish residents.
When I got served discovered the surgery had mixed things up again and given me something I no longer need but missed out something I did need. Phone to sort that but the staff are very pleasant so did not complain.
Next top up car fuel at 102.9p per litre which is a big jump from last fill.
Calmac office for a day trip booking in July with no problem. Need to go to Audiology this time and get shopping as well.
I noticed on my visit to the hospital on Wednesday that every person whether staff or patient had face masks on. The main consultant I know is very vocal on tw----r and thinks abandoning compulsory masking indoor is madness.
Now soup made and a ham roasting in the Remoska.
Now resting. 

Edit. The price should of course be 202.9p per litre.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Busy morning and only now got time to sit down for a short while.
> Dull when I went out and started raining but by the time I got down the street it was hot and sunny.
> First stop pharmacy where I had to fight a queue of tourists wanting prescriptions. Why not get them before they come here? I think they get them free even if not Scottish residents.
> When I got served discovered the surgery had mixed things up again and given me something I no longer need but missed out something I did need. Phone to sort that but the staff are very pleasant so did not complain.
> ...



Hang on ... I filled up at £1.99.9p yesterday


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Hang on ... I filled up at £1.99.9p yesterday



We used to be 10p more than mainland supermarket prices but now the Scottish Government has some kind of subsidy I think for islands which means 5p more rather than the previous 10p. I usually fill locally as it means my face is in the garage regularly and so I expect prompt attention if I have any problems.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We used to be 10p more than mainland supermarket prices but now the Scottish Government has some kind of subsidy I think for islands which means 5p more rather than the previous 10p. I usually fill locally as it means my face is in the garage regularly and so I expect prompt attention if I have any problems.



So let me get this right, you live in perhaps the most beautiful part of these Isles AND get bargain petrol, that just ain't fair


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2022)

Cool, breezy and grey here chez Casa Reynard, with the odd bit of precipitation.

Too stuffy to sleep, so feeling a bit meh. Spent the morning running errands. Mine are sorted, but the parental unit forgot to take some ID, so couldn't get everything done that she wanted. Which means I'll have to provide taxi service on Monday.

My Kelek is back from being serviced. Waheyyy!!! I got the sense that the watchmaker really enjoyed working on it, and was admiring its 60s / 70s vibe. I guess it beats a day mostly spent replacing batteries in cheap fashion watches... 

Anyways, it is time for luncheon, and I has a hungry.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jun 2022)

@postman They came quickly and worn without socks which is de rigueur


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jun 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 650287
> 
> 
> Good evening everyone. The end of another hot day here.



wonderful

here's Wifey at her favorite beach at the end of our 1st travel day. Lambert's Cove Beach


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jun 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> @postman They came quickly and worn without socks which is de rigueur
> 
> View attachment 650296



wow what are those? a real mash-up of a sandal & light hiker! I'm guessing they accept cleats, yes?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2022)

Finally got a lunch break after an online conference where I totally didn't fall asleep for two minutes.

Drinking Spezi (German Coca-cola) in a whisky glass.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jun 2022)

daily reports from our cat's caretakers have been amusing. only 1 small cat-claw casualty. I warned them, not too much petting/brushing! but all is well


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jun 2022)

fresh biscuits w/ eggs & cheese went down easy yesterday morning. now no one is getting up! Son's Girlfriend arrives by plane in about 30 minutes. come on ppl, get w/ the program! you can sleep when you get back home! hard to relax, w/ all this relaxing going on


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finally got a lunch break after an online conference where I totally didn't fall asleep for two minutes.
> 
> Drinking Spezi (German Coca-cola) in a whisky glass.



yum, is it syrupy?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> yum, is it syrupy?



It's basically like mixing Coke and Fanta.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's basically like mixing Coke and Fanta.



I just stuck to Underberg and Red Bull when I lived in Germany


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I just stuck to Underberg and Red Bull when I lived in Germany



That sounds a pretty lethal combination; Underberg has an alcohol content so high you could use it in a Trangia.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Busy morning and only now got time to sit down for a short while.
> Dull when I went out and started raining but by the time I got down the street it was hot and sunny.
> First stop pharmacy where I had to fight a queue of tourists wanting prescriptions. Why not get them before they come here? I think they get them free even if not Scottish residents.
> When I got served discovered the surgery had mixed things up again and given me something I no longer need but missed out something I did need. Phone to sort that but the staff are very pleasant so did not complain.
> ...



102.9 ppl? 
It's not still 2018 there, is it? 🤔


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 102.9 ppl?
> It's not still 2018 there, is it? 🤔



Got that wrong didn't I. 202.9p is more like it.


Grant Fondo said:


> So let me get this right, you live in perhaps the most beautiful part of these Isles AND get bargain petrol, that just ain't fair



Mea culpea.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 102.9 ppl?
> It's not still 2018 there, is it? 🤔



Got that wrong didn't I. 202.9p is more like it.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> HMRC are going to give me £334 of my own money back.


That's nice of them. 
Who's arm did you have to break to manage that?


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Got that wrong didn't I. 202.9p is more like it.
> 
> 
> Mea culpea.



I was staying in a remote part of Puglia last week and a litre of half decent red wine was €1.85 (£1.60).
The world's gone mad.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jun 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wow what are those? a real mash-up of a sandal & light hiker! I'm guessing they accept cleats, yes?



These are sports sandals for hill walking or gill scrambling or canoing etc. if you get sandals without a toe box you end up with small stones under your feet or stubbing the toes. Ideal for walking in hot weather.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with smoked Polish sausage, one with sliced avocado and a bit of salt & pepper, plus a banana, some raspberries and two


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2022)

I see that in the US, the Supreme Court has overturned Roe vs Wade... As usual, a decision made by Cloud Cuckoo Land blokes who refuse to keep their equipment firmly in their pants... 

I also see that they've relaxed the gun laws as well. 

Am I glad that I *don't* live in the US of A...


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2022)

No offence to our wonderful correspondents from Across The Pond, but it does make our government look vaguely competent by comparison.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2022)

Somebody local is offering a lot of used cooking oil for making diesel for vehicles. It can be done but a bit of a faff. 
Friend of mine with an old pickup and a part owner of a pub just used a mixture of chip oil and diesel which worked ok for his purposes. Smelled like a mobile chip shop but did work ok.
Not sure I should try it for my Peugeot tho'.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2022)

Can you still use Cherry (Red Diesel) in Scotland? It's banned in England, now,even for fridge units on trucks.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2022)

I'm sure I remember from an old episode of Top Gear (or was it one of the Dick Strawbridge shows), that if you make bio-diesel, you still have to pay duty on it...


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2022)

I managed to win 2 lots on the auction . The first lot nobody wanted it so I won it for £10 plus commission , so about £12.60. It had a vintage Scalextric Aston DB4 and a Lotus Junior car in there . The other lot somebody else bid but I won it for £16 plus . It had an old Scalextric set 32. It looks like it has hardly been used . The track and cars are very clean . It came with some extra track and transformer .
I'll post pictures later .


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I managed to win 2 lots on the auction . The first lot nobody wanted it so I won it for £10 plus commission , so about £12.60. It had a vintage Scalextric Aston DB4 and a Lotus Junior car in there . The other lot somebody else bid but I won it for £16 plus . It had an old Scalextric set 32. It looks like it has hardly been used . The track and cars are very clean . It came with some extra track and transformer .
> I'll post pictures later .



Sounds like you got a couple of decent buys for the price of a few posh coffees.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Can you still use Cherry (Red Diesel) in Scotland? It's banned in England, now,even for fridge units on trucks.



I think the ban is UK wide.
I used red in one of my boats which had a dreadful old 2 pot Volvo. Hand start only which needed 3 hands with one operating the decompression valves and two to turn start handle. It was pretty bombproof tho' as the piston rings got stuck to the cylinder one winter. Took the head off and battered the pistons out with a bit of wood and a hammer. New rings and gaskets and it went for years after. When I sold the boat the new owner took it out and used it for a mooring block.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm sure I remember from an old episode of Top Gear (or was it one of the Dick Strawbridge shows), that if you make bio-diesel, you still have to pay duty on it...



That is correct so far as I remember but I think quantity comes into the equation somewhere. I did look into doing this a long time ago but it was too complicated for small quantities.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2022)

Back from holibobs in Wales yesterday. Been spending today doing jobs at MIL's home as we need to sell soonish as the council want 3 years of care fees from the estate ! Grass cut, and then I dismantled a large timber disabled access ramp to the house, and re-instated the step and paving stones in front of the house. Blooming knackered. MrsF is trying to re-skim the upstairs ceiling - her sister removed all the polystyrene tiles a year ago with a spade, yes a spade. 

We are left with a ceiling of bits of polystyrene and lots of thick glue patches that won't come off. I've carefuly hot air gunned off the bits of polystyrene, but the ceiling really needs replastering. MrsF is insisting on skimming it herself - cost cutting as she's already had to shell out £1k for various things since her mum's death (which will eventually come back from the estate).


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2022)

Cats have been fed. They're busy packing away the turkey I defrosted for them.

I shall feed myself shortly.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2022)

Here are some of my bits. The catalogue is from 1964. The Aston has cleaned up.


----------



## simongt (24 Jun 2022)

Been busy watering the tatties, strawberries and catnip from the waterbutt recently, so as it was virtually empty, gave it a good clean out and re-levelled it as there was a bit of a forward sag. 
Now just need some flippin  to refill it - !


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here are some of my bits. The catalogue is from 1964. The Aston has cleaned up.



The Scalextric set looks like a really early one, judging by the artwork on the box. That's Monaco, late 50s / early 60s as most of the cars are still front-engined, and they hadn't yet built the swimming pool on the run down the hill to Rascasse.

*nerd mode off*


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2022)

I did a circuit of the Galloway today with extra bits/getting lost again thrown in and visited Scotland's most windy southernly point and one of Stevenson's lighthouses. Managed to clock up 70 miles but it took me all day. A lot of it was a first gear crawl into the wind. I got a bit damp on the way back. Don't care though, I am starting to feel like a cyclist again rather than a fat blob with a stiff ankle.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I am starting to feel like a cyclist again rather than a fat blob with a stiff ankle.



Well done although i feel that anyone who sit's aside a bike is a cyclist but i know how you feel


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2022)

No1 daughter & granddaughter are at Elland Road watching England v Netherlands womens friendly ⚽ 

Confusingly, England are playing in orange strip and Netherlands are in white 🤪


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2022)

Lovely supper of scrambled eggs* with butter, chives & parsley on wholemeal toast, plus a garden salad on the side. 

* the eggs are from a friend's Maran hens, and although the eggs are on the small side, tastewise they're in another UNIVERSE to the ones you buy in the shops.


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2022)

I never heard of this before 





but it is very nice and really hits the spot after a seventy mile ride


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2022)

I saw a field of Galloway cattle yesterday. I regret not taking a photo of them as I didn't see any others today.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2022)

Ready for some sleep


----------



## DCLane (24 Jun 2022)

We're currently down in south-west Cork, prepping for tomorrow's national race. It's VERY 

But our Air b'n'b host is a lovely effervescent lady, the Irish granny everyone should have.

Hopefully son no. 2 does better than Thursday's TT but at least he kept his TT bike upright. Not everyone did so.


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2022)

Headlines from the Daily Record keep popping up in my Facebook news feed. Big brother obviously knows where I am!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> The Scalextric set looks like a really early one, judging by the artwork on the box. That's Monaco, late 50s / early 60s as most of the cars are still front-engined, and they hadn't yet built the swimming pool on the run down the hill to Rascasse.
> 
> *nerd mode off*



The leading car looks like it is a Cooper T51. The artwork doesn't look as good as the artwork on my Airfix set which was my first set in 1960/61. The car's were Cooper T53 and Ferrari 156 Shark nose.
The artwork does look older, whether that is due to the dark colour of the box or it is older. My recollection of the Airfix set was that it looked brighter. One way to tell would be from where it was made . Production was moved at some time in the 60's to another factory .


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The leading car looks like it is a Cooper T51. The artwork doesn't look as good as the artwork on my Airfix set which was my first set in 1960/61. The car's were Cooper T53 and Ferrari 156 Shark nose.
> The artwork does look older, whether that is due to the dark colour of the box or it is older. My recollection of the Airfix set was that it looked brighter. One way to tell would be from where it was made . Production was moved at some time in the 60's to another factory .



TBH, I'm not quire so "au fait" with the cars from that era as I am on the late 70s through to mid 90s ones.  Might run it past my mate Simon later to see what he makes of it.  He's the real Guru when it comes to identifying this kind of stuff.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2022)

I've been to the most easterly point of the UK. Confusingly, they've put west into the place name: Lo*west*oft. Mr Chippy's chips were soggy but the haddock was very good.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2022)

I have a slice of chocolate cheesecake.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jun 2022)

Lowestoft appears to have a very successful gull hotel.




I've counted 22!


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jun 2022)

5-1 to England women! ⚽


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here are some of my bits. The catalogue is from 1964. The Aston has cleaned up.


Set 30(1964 - 1965).

Working steering!


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2022)

Just now on the BBC news channel's review of the papers...

One of the guests has just said something to the tune of: the justices who've overturned Roe vs Wade are incredibly brave to make that decision in a country where every woman can carry a gun.

Hmmm... What's the bet that might just happen...


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's basically like mixing Coke and Fanta.



ew.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I see that in the US, the Supreme Court has overturned Roe vs Wade... As usual, a decision made by Cloud Cuckoo Land blokes who refuse to keep their equipment firmly in their pants...
> 
> I also see that they've relaxed the gun laws as well.
> 
> Am I glad that I *don't* live in the US of A...



Actually, I think they tightened them a bit.18-21 year olds face more hurdles when going to buy a gun, and the "boyfriend Loophole" has been closed. The "Boyfriend Loophole" is where an abusive unmarried partner without children in a relationship can still get weapons, unlike a spouse or parent charged with domestic abuse. As for the other, the Republicans may have handed the Democrats a victory in Novembers House and Senate elections. Each and every one of those Supreme Court Justices at their confirmation hearings said Roe was settled law. I do not have any question in my mind that these people are all perjurers. Much of the Constitution was borne out of the issues arriving from England's Colonial policy vis a vis personal privacy and the right to do as one thought fitting and proper.


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2022)

My final night in Scotland is drawing to close.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Actually, I think they tightened them a bit.18-21 year olds face more hurdles when going to buy a gun, and the "boyfriend Loophole" has been closed. The "Boyfriend Loophole" is where an abusive unmarried partner without children in a relationship can still get weapons, unlike a spouse or parent charged with domestic abuse.



I was thinking more about what was going on in New York, about changing the law about carrying concealed weapons...



Gravity Aided said:


> As for the other, the Republicans may have handed the Democrats a victory in Novembers House and Senate elections. Each and every one of those Supreme Court Justices at their confirmation hearings said Roe was settled law. I do not have any question in my mind that these people are all perjurers. Much of the Constitution was borne out of the issues arriving from England's Colonial policy visa vis personal privacy and the right to do as one thought fitting and proper.



Oh yeah, definitely. Like you, I also think that the Supreme Court, and, by extension the Republican Party, has just hoisted themselves on their own petards. You can't just shaft half the population without as much as a by-your-leave... 

Abortion should IMHO be a matter of personal conscience, not a matter of law. Just because a particular group of people disagree with something - be it abortion, be it same-sex marriage, contraception etc, that doesn't then mean that they should then impose their worldview on everyone else.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I was thinking more about what was going on in New York, about changing the law about carrying concealed weapons...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is far more about so-called Christian Fundamentalism exercising its power over government, as the court's ruling previously this week that tax dollars can go to religious schools in direct contravention to the legal concept of separation of church and state. And the idea that then the court will want to rule against other civil liberties and protection from discrimination cannot be far behind. Still better off than the present situation in France. For now.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> This is far more about so-called Christian Fundamentalism exercising its power over government, as the court's ruling previously this week that tax dollars can go to religious schools in direct contravention to the legal concept of separation of church and state. And the idea that then the court will want to rule against other civil liberties and protection from discrimination cannot be far behind. Still better off than the present situation in France. For now.



Mmmmm, well I'm *very* lapsed when it comes to religion, but that too, I believe, should be something private, and not tied up with politics. What you're describing sounds like the ecclesiastical robber-barons of the fifteenth century, casually lining their pockets at everyone else's expense... In the name of God, of course... 

The BBC are echoing what you say about the erosion of civil liberties - and your previous point of perjury. Surely there can be some mechanism to address that, at least? Some of these so-called justices don't exactly sound like paragons of virtue...

Although I've noticed that the more urban, liberal and, ah, perhaps better informed parts of the US are already digging their heels in. This has got the potential to turn real nasty, though.

As for France, well it's a classic case of both sides against the middle. But at least BoJo got a bloody nose in the by-elections yesterday.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

Aaaaanyways, I think a  is called for. I have spent the evening trying to find the right name for a style of shoe that one of my characters likes to wear, and it's been thirsty work.

A quarter brogue in a kind of honeyed whisky colour is the conclusion.

Along with loose-fit jeans and a blue polo shirt with a pair of dark sunglasses tucked into the open collar.


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2022)

Time to go to sleep 😴


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Time to go to sleep 😴


Just don't oversleep, come the morn.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> We're currently down in south-west Cork, prepping for tomorrow's national race. It's VERY
> 
> But our Air b'n'b host is a lovely effervescent lady, the Irish granny everyone should have.
> 
> Hopefully son no. 2 does better than Thursday's TT but at least he kept his TT bike upright. Not everyone did so.


Hopefully no-one hurt too badly.

Question is, did the keys turn up?


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The leading car looks like it is a Cooper T51. The artwork doesn't look as good as the artwork on my Airfix set which was my first set in 1960/61. The car's were Cooper T53 and Ferrari 156 Shark nose.
> The artwork does look older, whether that is due to the dark colour of the box or it is older. My recollection of the Airfix set was that it looked brighter. One way to tell would be from where it was made . Production was moved at some time in the 60's to another factory .



My mate Simon says this:

"It's a Roy Nockolds painting of 1959. Moss's Rob Walker Cooper (in 1960 it was a Lotus 18) followed by a Ferrari and Jack Brabham's Cooper. This is the original Gasworks hairpin and now forms the pit lane, running the opposite direction with the current layout off to the right, round the pool."

I knew he'd come up trumps - this is very much his area of expertise.  I was right about the circuit, though - the Rascasse restaurant is just to the right of the artist's POV.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

He also says that the actual scalextric cars themselves are 62 / 63-ish, which links in nicely with the Jim Clark reference.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

Right, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2022)

Right I am awake 
So going for a bimble


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lowestoft appears to have a very successful gull hotel.
> View attachment 650401
> 
> I've counted 22!



You wouldn't want to park your car there !


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You wouldn't want to park your car there !



One of these would be ok. Fit right in.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Set 30(1964 - 1965).
> 
> Working steering!



Yes. I did a bit of research and remembering . My Airfix set must have been from the Christmas of 1962. That was the year the set came out . It had full Ackerman Steering. The Scalextric sets are from 1964 -65 as you say. 
I must have been given a Scalextric Porsche Spider and Austin Healey 3000 for Christmas in 1964.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I was thinking more about what was going on in New York, about changing the law about carrying concealed weapons...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will they make sex illegal next ?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaanyways, I think a  is called for. I have spent the evening trying to find the right name for a style of shoe that one of my characters likes to wear, and it's been thirsty work.
> 
> A quarter brogue in a kind of honeyed whisky colour is the conclusion.
> 
> Along with loose-fit jeans and a blue polo shirt with a pair of dark sunglasses tucked into the open collar.



Ooh! Polo neck sweaters! . Late 60's early 70's ?


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> My mate Simon says this:
> 
> "It's a Roy Nockolds painting of 1959. Moss's Rob Walker Cooper (in 1960 it was a Lotus 18) followed by a Ferrari and Jack Brabham's Cooper. This is the original Gasworks hairpin and now forms the pit lane, running the opposite direction with the current layout off to the right, round the pool."
> 
> I knew he'd come up trumps - this is very much his area of expertise.  I was right about the circuit, though - the Rascasse restaurant is just to the right of the artist's POV.



It is amazing what a lucky buy at an auction can come up with . It brought back some memories from the 60's and set me off to do a bit of research . 
It is trying to fit the pictures in my memory to dates and other bits , a bit like a jigsaw puzzle . 1962/63 was the really bad snow and frost time . Fun when you were young as I was off school for some time . Frozen toilets! They were outside across the playground in those days. Junior school .


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2022)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2022)

All packed up. I must go out for a walk and hopefully the cafes open at 8 on a Saturday too so I can get breakfast.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2022)

Still reminiscing here ! Puff the Magic Dragon 1963. Zulu 1964 same time as Cliff Richard's Summer Holiday film . Colerne Battle of Britain Air Day. I cycled there with my brother and friends. I had a girls bike ,a Gresham Flyer in blue. The film The Great Escape must have been around at that time as it was featured in the flying programme.
Right back to my coffee!


----------



## DCLane (25 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hopefully no-one hurt too badly.
> 
> Question is, did the keys turn up?



Nope. Fortunately nothing was locked at the time so I only need to replace some keys.

Today's a windy, showery day in Co. Cork and it's the Junior Women's/Men's and Women's road nationals. The course is draggy but on good condition roads.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2022)

Back home and first cuppa went down well.
Still sunny although a few white fluffy clouds are around. 
Garden birds have been fed.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> All packed up. I must go out for a walk and hopefully the cafes open at 8 on a Saturday too so I can get breakfast.



Don't bank on it. I was once rudely ejected from McTavish's Kitchen in Oban for my cheek wanting breakfast at 0930. Far too early.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jun 2022)

Currently sunny but has been raining overnight.
Windy and Calmac are putting out warnings of cancellations all day. Does not seem that windy here but the problem is getting safely alongside the piers. There have been a few incidents recently with boats having to go into dry dock after hitting piers.
Today there is a "Street Food Festival" whatever that means at a small industrial estate with virtually no parking. This means the main road will be partly blocked and the wind should make life "interesting" for some of the food vendors.


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Don't bank on it. I was once rudely ejected from McTavish's Kitchen in Oban for my cheek wanting breakfast at 0930. Far too early.



All sorted. Cafe open. Just waiting on my breakfast now

There was a big SOS in here as when I arrived the staff were standing out in the street. Seems there was a spider in the till and two girls who work here were terrified and ran outside until another customer had removed the offender

Must have tempting to remove a few tenners as well...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jun 2022)

Time for a second cup of green tea 🍵


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2022)

Breakfast eaten. 

Several things have occurred to me while out about this morning. 

It is actually cold enough to need my woolly hat. In June! 

I will have a severe head wind riding to Cairnryan. 

It's nice of Dumfries and Galloway council to give helpful information to advise me against doing anything stupid! Otherwise I would never have known not to jump in the lake.


----------



## postman (25 Jun 2022)

Postman is waiting for his driver to finish her breakfast.Today is a full day of painting a room at a local church hall.I hope Mick Angelo tirns up i cant paint cherubs and nymphs im a sky and cloud man myself.


----------



## pawl (25 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It is amazing what a lucky buy at an auction can come up with . It brought back some memories from the 60's and set me off to do a bit of research .
> It is trying to fit the pictures in my memory to dates and other bits , a bit like a jigsaw puzzle . 1962/63 was the really bad snow and frost time . Fun when you were young as I was off school for some time . Frozen toilets! They were outside across the playground in those days. Junior school .



Was the toilet one that was open to the elements 

As kids we had a competition to see who could reach highest up the wall.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Back home and first cuppa went down well.
> Still sunny although a few white fluffy clouds are around.
> Garden birds have been fed.



Did you get the bimble?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> Did you get the bimble?



Yep 20 miles worth


----------



## Speicher (25 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yep 20 miles worth



I thought a bimble would be shorter than that. 

Joking apart, you seem to be making an excellent recovery.


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2022)

I'm an hour early for the ferry but may as well sit here as sit in the park. 180.11 miles covered on Scottish soil. Should have been more but for a few problems. 

I'm pleased I'm travelling by bike and not by car. Enormous cues of vehicles waiting to check in and then board whereas I will just go straight through.


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2022)

Why does another waiting passenger keep pacing up and down the floor past the automatic doors and causing them to open and close? He should go and walk somewhere else!


----------



## cookiemonster (25 Jun 2022)

Picked up my new ID card today. Will be signing the new job contract sometime next week and tonight’s dinner will be Thai.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> I thought a bimble would be shorter than that.
> 
> Joking apart, you seem to be making an excellent recovery.



It was at bimble pace is 10mph 

Yes getting there thanks


----------



## Bonefish Blues (25 Jun 2022)

My curry leaf plant has arrived from the Netherlands. It's very small - I guess they photographed it using a specialist make plants look bigger lens.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jun 2022)

Been for a walk in fields of gold


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Will they make sex illegal next ?



Roundheads, all over again.


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2022)

Sea a bit rough. Deck taking on some strange angles and tilts.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jun 2022)

Just worked out who our local sneezer is


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

Grey and cool here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept OK-ish. Have spent the morning writing, plus I have also found the bunch of salad onions that I thought I'd lost.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> All sorted. Cafe open. Just waiting on my breakfast now
> 
> There was a big SOS in here as when I arrived the staff were standing out in the street. Seems there was a spider in the till and two girls who work here were terrified and ran outside until another customer had removed the offender
> 
> Must have tempting to remove a few tenners as well...


Sounds like money spiders to me. The lasses will have lost out on their share of luck.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! Polo neck sweaters! . Late 60's early 70's ?



Polo shirts, not jumpers. Sort of like the Ralph Lauren jobbies. 

This part of the story is set in the present day, and the character in question is a retired Formula One driver. In the bit of the story set three decades prior, he is a current Formula One driver.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It is amazing what a lucky buy at an auction can come up with . It brought back some memories from the 60's and set me off to do a bit of research .
> It is trying to fit the pictures in my memory to dates and other bits , a bit like a jigsaw puzzle . 1962/63 was the really bad snow and frost time . Fun when you were young as I was off school for some time . Frozen toilets! They were outside across the playground in those days. Junior school .



My mate Simon has a version of that painting on the sleeve of an LP which has the commentary of the actual race.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

A very fine luncheon of a ham, cheese and cucumber sandwich, plus a tangerine, a banana, some cherries and two


----------



## simongt (25 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> A very fine luncheon of a ham, cheese and cucumber sandwich, plus a tangerine, a banana, some cherries and two


You healthy wee devil you - !


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

simongt said:


> You healthy wee devil you - !



I succumbed to the siren call of chocolate cheesecake last night...


----------



## simongt (25 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I succumbed to the siren call of chocolate cheesecake last night...


Ahh, that's better, I was a bit worried - ! 
Admit to being seduced by the Chocolate Siren most nights, she is such a temptress - !


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

simongt said:


> Ahh, that's better, I was a bit worried - !
> Admit to being seduced by the Chocolate Siren most nights, she is such a temptress - !



Ever been enchanted by the Yellow Sticker version of the Chocolate Siren?


----------



## DCLane (25 Jun 2022)

A nice lunch at the new cafe at Kanturk Golf Club following son no. 2's race earlier; he was in the break, got a puncture and never made it back on.

So we went to the Donkey Sanctuary as our B&B key won't open the door.

It's still raining in Co. Cork.


----------



## mybike (25 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Will they make sex illegal next ?



Well if you don't want a baby don't have sex, it's pretty basic.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

All the tomatoes have now been *finally* been moved to the big planters. Plus I've also potted on four lots of parsley, a pot of chives and a tub of basil.


----------



## mybike (25 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I was thinking more about what was going on in New York, about changing the law about carrying concealed weapons...



The law ran afoul of the constitution



Reynard said:


> Abortion should IMHO be a matter of personal conscience, not a matter of law. Just because a particular group of people disagree with something - be it abortion, be it same-sex marriage, contraception etc, that doesn't then mean that they should then impose their worldview on everyone else.



How about murder being a matter of personal conscience? Seems to me that going around killing people should be made illegal.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> Well if you don't want a baby don't have sex, it's pretty basic.



And do you expect me, as a female of the species, to live like a monk as a result? 

When it comes to sex, why do women *ALWAYS* have to carry the can? This isn't the biblical "go forth and procreate" era.


----------



## mybike (25 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Each and every one of those Supreme Court Justices at their confirmation hearings said Roe was settled law. I do not have any question in my mind that these people are all perjurers. Much of the Constitution was borne out of the issues arriving from England's Colonial policy vis a vis personal privacy and the right to do as one thought fitting and proper.



Since Roe vs Wade wasn't law, just a judgement made by a court, which was outside of the courts jurisdiction anyway, since law is made by the executive, not the judiciary. It's much like the response of the justice department.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> The law ran afoul of the constitution



That's just parrotting the retrograde mastodons of the NRA. The New York issue is about the carrying of *concealed* weapons, which has nothing to do with the constitution at all.



mybike said:


> How about murder being a matter of personal conscience? Seems to me that going around killing people should be made illegal.



What about rape? Incest? Foetal malformation? What about women who have to go through a pregnancy knowing that their baby will never survive outside the womb? What about abusive relationships, where that child is then used as a hostage by the abusive partner? What about a woman who can barely make ends meet and is forced to raise a child she can't afford? What about a woman for whom a pregnancy is dangerous to her health?

And then never mind women who, given no choice, have a back street abortion and then die as a result.

A bloke can just zip his trousers shut, bugger off and the consequences be damned.


----------



## mybike (25 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> And do you expect me, as a female of the species, to live like a monk as a result?
> 
> When it comes to sex, why do women *ALWAYS* have to carry the can? This isn't the biblical "go forth and procreate" era.



It's the way we're designed & the design includes the man providing for the wife & child.

And what do you think sex is for?



Reynard said:


> That's just parrotting the retrograde mastodons of the NRA. The New York issue is about the carrying of *concealed* weapons, which has nothing to do with the constitution at all.



Then it should be possible to get the judgement overturned.



Reynard said:


> What about rape? Incest? Foetal malformation? What about women who have to go through a pregnancy knowing that their baby will never survive outside the womb? What about abusive relationships, where that child is then used as a hostage by the abusive partner? What about a woman who can barely make ends meet and is forced to raise a child she can't afford? What about a woman for whom a pregnancy is dangerous to her health?



Again. what has the child done to deserve the death sentence?

As for foetal malformation, even if abortion were limited to that, and doctors have been wrong, most abortions are on the basis of convenience. It is equally rare that a woman who has become pregnant is safer having an abortion than going to term.



Reynard said:


> And then never mind women who, given no choice, have a back street abortion and then die as a result.



Then she shouldn't go to a back street abortionist.



Reynard said:


> A bloke can just zip his trousers shut, bugger off and the consequences be damned.



That's the point of marriage.


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> And do you expect me, as a female of the species, to live like a monk as a result?
> 
> When it comes to sex, why do women *ALWAYS* have to carry the can? This isn't the biblical "go forth and procreate" era.





mybike said:


> Since Roe vs Wade wasn't law, just a judgement made by a court, which was outside of the courts jurisdiction anyway, since law is made by the executive, not the judiciary. It's much like the response of the justice department.





Reynard said:


> That's just parrotting the retrograde mastodons of the NRA. The New York issue is about the carrying of *concealed* weapons, which has nothing to do with the constitution at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mybike said:


> It's the way we're designed & the design includes the man providing for the wife & child.
> 
> And what do you think sex is for?




I thought this was the Mundane news Thread? This stuff belongs in the politics section perhaps start a thread in there about this stuff.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> It's the way we're designed & the design includes the man providing for the wife & child.
> 
> And what do you think sex is for?



I quite like providing for myself, thank you very much.

I have absolutely no desire to be tied to the proverbial kitchen sink with the snot-nosed toddlers someone has sired on me all clamouring for my attention.

Sex is also fun. Sex is something enjoyable to do with the person you care about the most. It's a way of showing love and desire and commitment. It doesn't have to equal babies.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

I have a  and some chocolate.

You can all stand down now.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## postman (25 Jun 2022)

A busy day with a great team,i was the eldest,we had teenagers also.Walls were sandpapered down,holes polyfilled,walls washed down.Being tall and an ex painter,i volunteered to do the ladder work.Sadly the ceiling was not done because they had no paint..It is not going to look like the Savoy Hotel but it will be cleaner still a lot more to do,two coats on a very large and high ceiling we have a scaffolding tower for that.Not sure when i can return,but i will.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jun 2022)

I had ham, mushroom and cheese omelette & chips for dinner.


----------



## postman (25 Jun 2022)

Right Sundays task,is to move Miss P back home for a week.Her next accomodation will not be ready while late next week,more cleaning tomorrow.Then Monday its our front bedroom for a week ,carpet and underlay removal is the first task,going to use a stanley knife to cut it into short strips ,it willbe easier to take out to the shed,what a busy boy i am going to be next week.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> And do you expect me, as a female of the species, to live like a monk as a result?
> 
> When it comes to sex, why do women *ALWAYS* have to carry the can? This isn't the biblical "go forth and procreate" era.



A Nun surely. A monk is male but I am no expert on churchy things.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jun 2022)

A gey windy day and any yachts coming up the Sound were under engine. We once came up in a gale in our own boat but I put up a small jib and had a lovely run up in the sunshine with the wind behind us.
Nowadays they seem to be more timid and need to get into a marina asap. Probably not sure even where the anchor is kept probably.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A Nun surely. A monk is male but I am no expert on churchy things.


*Mod Note:*
Let's stop the NACA topic here (sorry @oldwheels, you are quoting from a previous argument) ... or carry it to over there ... 
Thanks all


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jun 2022)

Back from seeing Top Gun Maverick. Loved it.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Was the toilet one that was open to the elements
> 
> As kids we had a competition to see who could reach highest up the wall.



Yes it was . One kid in the infant's school could spray over the wall .


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Yes it was . One kid in the infant's school could spray over the wall .



Thats impressive.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> All sorted. Cafe open. Just waiting on my breakfast now
> 
> There was a big SOS in here as when I arrived the staff were standing out in the street. Seems there was a spider in the till and two girls who work here were terrified and ran outside until another customer had removed the offender
> 
> *Must have tempting to remove a few tenners as well...*


You missed your chance to swap your paper £20 notes there.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats impressive.


Possibly cheating, doing a handstand at the time.


----------



## Hebe (25 Jun 2022)

Played a village fete gig this afternoon and it somehow didn’t rain. Plus my stand only blew over twice. I caught it once  They had lovely cake.
Now watching bits of Glastonbury with the girl whilst also trying to track down the bass played in the Wet Leg band.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here are some of my bits. The catalogue is from 1964. The Aston has cleaned up.


The way to tell which year the set is from
*1964 Comprises: *
1 C/66 COOPER 
1 C/67 LOTUS 
Formula 2 Model Racing Cars 
12 Standard Curves 
2 Straights “D” 
1 Starting Line Straight 
1 Long Chicane Set 
6 Crash Barriers 
10 Banking Wedges 
12 Oil Drum Obstacles 
12 Straw Bale Obstacles 
2 Hand Throttles 
2 Battery Connector Strips 
Size 7 ft. 2 in. x 2 ft. 11 in. approx.
*1965 Comprises: *
1 C/66 COOPER 
1 C/67 LOTUS 
Formula 2 Model Racing Cars 
12 Standard Curves 
2 Straights “D” 
1 Starting Line Straight 
6 Crash Barriers 
10 Banking Wedges 
12 Oil Drum Obstacles 
12 Straw Bale Obstacles 
2 Hand Throttles 
2 Battery Connector Strips


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

Chinese BBQ ribs, steamed rice and stir-fried spinach & sweet peppers with ginger, garlic and soy.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> Played a village fete gig this afternoon and it somehow didn’t rain. Plus my stand only blew over twice. I caught it once  They had lovely cake.
> Now watching bits of Glastonbury with the girl whilst also trying to track down the bass played in the Wet Leg band.



Shopping bag with a few of cans of beans in - well, that's what we used to do at race meetings when it was windy. Except the guys would use cans of beer instead...


----------



## dave r (25 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Possibly cheating, doing a handstand at the time.



Even more impressive.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Even more impressive.



Yep, it's willy waving... 

Although mum tells me that as a baby, I could pee quite an impressive distance.


----------



## Hebe (25 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Shopping bag with a few of cans of beans in - well, that's what we used to do at race meetings when it was windy. Except the guys would use cans of beer instead...



Handbag with a full water bottle hanging off the mid section, sax case and music bag wedged against the tripod bit. And one foot firmly on a tripod leg with the other keeping time. Clothes pegs on the charts. At least the sax kept my skirt in place. In retrospect it was definitely more of a trousers gig


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep, it's willy waving...
> 
> Although mum tells me that as a baby, I could pee quite an impressive distance.



A few weeks ago our four year old granddaughter, proud that she can take herself to the toilet came rushing in to the lounge, " Grandad, granddad, I've just done a massive poo, come and see!! "


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> Handbag with a full water bottle hanging off the mid section, sax case and music bag wedged against the tripod bit. And one foot firmly on a tripod leg with the other keeping time. Clothes pegs on the charts. At least the sax kept my skirt in place. In retrospect it was definitely more of a trousers gig



Yep, that's more than just a little bit breezy, then...


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep, it's willy waving...
> 
> Although mum tells me that as a baby, I could pee quite an impressive distance.


Were you doing handstands when younger?


----------



## Moon bunny (25 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A few weeks ago our four year old granddaughter, proud that she can take herself to the toilet came rushing in to the lounge, " Grandad, granddad, I've just done a massive poo, come and see!! "



Did you reply, “I’m tired, bring it here for me.”?


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Were you doing handstands when younger?



I was always the clumsiest kid in gym, so it's unlikely - either prior or since...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A few weeks ago our four year old granddaughter, proud that she can take herself to the toilet came rushing in to the lounge, " Grandad, granddad, I've just done a massive poo, come and see!! "


My youngest g-daughter used to give running commentaries from the downstairs toilet. Though they were always addressed to her mother. I now feel like I've missed out on a stage of grandfatherhood.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2022)

I had a nice ride on the bicycle this afternoon before it had a flat. Threadless headsets are so convenient, I was able to break the whole Diamondback Outlook down small enough to fit in Mrs. GAs car trunk, or boot, if you will.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2022)

It was quite stormy this morning, and it looks like it is building up some weather again, so i picked the only window for a bicycle ride.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2022)

Just got a severe thunderstorm watch.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2022)

Someone has a fair sized fire going in their back garden, burning rubbish/garden waste.
Problem is, that about 30 inches beneath it(underground) there's a gas main.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Someone has a fair sized fire going in their back garden, burning rubbish/garden waste.
> Problem is, that about 30 inches beneath it(underground) there's a gas main.



Looking for a Darwin Award, are they?


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Looking for a Darwin Award, are they?


Most round here aren't aware there's a gas main running through their gardens.
Not here when the new mains was put in. Some don't appear on utility maps, so it's always a "bit of fun" when there's work going on. Or a bonfire in the garden.

Edited to add
Should you not hear from me again tonight, something has gone bang.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> And do you expect me, *as a female of the species, to live like a monk* as a result?
> 
> When it comes to sex, why do women *ALWAYS* have to carry the can? This isn't the biblical "go forth and procreate" era.


Wouldn't that be as a nun?
Monks being male normally.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Most round here aren't aware there's a gas main running through their gardens.
> Not here when the new mains was put in. Some don't appear on utility maps, so it's always a "bit of fun" when there's work going on. Or a bonfire in the garden.
> 
> Edited to add
> Should you not hear from me again tonight, something has gone bang.



Or *BOOM* as Commander Ivanova puts it.

No gas mains out here, but you don't want to be having a bonfire here either - on account of the peat. The fires actually spread underground, and then pop up randomly and set fire to more stuff.

You can tell the locals from the newbies out here, cos the locals burn stuff that wants burning in a large oil drum perched on breeze blocks. I just take that sort of stuff to the tip.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't that be as a nun?
> Monks being male normally.



Yeah. Just a turn of phrase, I guess.

One of my best friends back when, was a nun from the order of St Paul of Chartres - Sister Rosemary Clifford. All-round good egg and a fabulous maths teacher.

She loved football (she was a Gooner like me) and loved cats (had two of her own).


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

One for Reynard

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U7QPak4Qw88


Save swinging the axe.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

There's just been a muffled boom!


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jun 2022)

I dropped the rubber washer for the shower hose down the plug hole.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Jun 2022)

I knew it was a bad idea to rinse out the bath. Ah well, no good deed goes unpunished.

I have an O-ring that will fix my First World Problem.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

Time to put the writing away and head off to bed via hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't that be as a nun?
> Monks being male normally.



Monks can be fish, too....


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2022)

I'm up.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Monks can be fish, too....



And jazz musicians…


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> And jazz musicians…



And a silly American cop show..


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2022)

Severe lack of enthusiasm to get out of bed


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Jun 2022)

Damp, grey day here . Even my dogs seem happy to be back inside after their morning walk. As for me , l'm happy with my first coffee of the day.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> A nice lunch at the new cafe at Kanturk Golf Club following son no. 2's race earlier; he was in the break, got a puncture and never made it back on.
> 
> So we went to the Donkey Sanctuary as our B&B key won't open the door.
> 
> It's still raining in Co. Cork.



No room at the inn? Now where have I heard that before ?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats impressive.



Being about 6 at the time I thought that was some pressure !


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> The way to tell which year the set is from
> *1964 Comprises: *
> 1 C/66 COOPER
> 1 C/67 LOTUS
> ...



Ah! A slight problem ! One set is incomplete !


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep, it's willy waving...
> 
> Although mum tells me that as a baby, I could pee quite an impressive distance.



There will now be a short interlude with a view of the fountain in the middle of the lake in Geneva.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2022)

Morning.
It's sunny here but I can see some rain showers in the distance .
We decided not to car boot today. I got a bit tired painting our hallway yesterday . I expect I will put a second coat on it today .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2022)

From what I can remember from infants and junior school was of the girls skipping or doing cartwheels . I could do neither! 
If I tried doing a cartwheel I knew that my arms would collapse and I would smash my face into the ground .


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2022)

It's as breezy today as it was yesterday. Sun's shining, though ☀


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Severe lack of enthusiasm to get out of bed



One of my Certain daily bodily functions forced me out of bed eventually


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2022)

A nice bimble that included some off roading oh and a roadie actually acknowledged me this morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> From what I can remember from infants and junior school was of the girls skipping or doing cartwheels . I could do neither!
> If I tried doing a cartwheel I knew that my arms would collapse and I would smash my face into the ground .



......and these elastic band things. Was it Chinese ropes or something they called it. I didn't join in as I was a tomboy and preferred footie or a game of tig or conkers when it was the season, and making icy slides in the winter............all no doubt against health & safety now 

We have a bright and breezy start before the rain arrives late morning so I got myself out for a little bimble.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## postman (26 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> One of my Certain daily bodily functions forced me out of bed eventually


Doctor why do i always go to the loo at seven in the morning,nothing wrong with that,yes there is i dont wake up till eight.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> ......and these elastic band things. Was it Chinese ropes or something they called it. I didn't join in as I was a tomboy and preferred footie or a game of tig or conkers when it was the season, and making icy slides in the winter............all no doubt against health & safety now
> 
> We have a bright and breezy start before the rain arrives late morning so I got myself out for a little bimble.



Was it French skipping ?


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Was it French skipping ?



Yes, might have been. There was something else with elastic bands where you made patterns with your hands, maybe that was Chinese ropes, or maybe I am imagining it! 


Here you go. Found it.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_jump_rope


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> The way to tell which year the set is from
> *1964 Comprises: *
> 1 C/66 COOPER
> 1 C/67 LOTUS
> ...



I didn't know that the oil drums and straw bales were standard . I found some in the box and assumed that someone had bought them as extras. There is a chicane and humpback bridge which were extras.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2022)

MrsF having a rest day from decorating her mother's old property. Since taking down the disability access ramp we've a fair bit of timber from the bannisters. MrsF want's a planter constructing for our house as one of our large planters is starting to fall to bits (we re-used one of our kids wooden bedframe, so it's served a good few years). I think that's today's job as it's more enjoyable than pulling something to bits.

It's also a nice thing to do re-cycling her mums old 'ramp' into something useful.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> ......and these elastic band things. Was it Chinese ropes or something they called it. I didn't join in as I was a tomboy and preferred footie or a game of tig or conkers when it was the season, and making icy slides in the winter............all no doubt against health & safety now
> 
> We have a bright and breezy start before the rain arrives late morning so I got myself out for a little bimble.



All playground games had a certain season which came round every year as far as I can remember. In June it was "sticks and stones" a primitive version of knots and crosses and conkers obviously in autumn. We also had home made kites using bits of stick and newspaper at one stage.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2022)

This morning's tea was a disappointment. The coffee, however, has rescued today's beverage status.

'Tis breezy outside.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yes, might have been. There was something else with elastic bands where you made patterns with your hands, maybe that was Chinese ropes, or maybe I am imagining it!
> 
> 
> Here you go. Found it.
> ...



I know of a similar game ! It's called untangle your bicycle chain !


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jun 2022)

Cold, wet and windy with ferry cancellations possible.
The Isle of Mull hotel owned by Crerar has a new manager who is trying to restrict local access to the swimming pool. The pool was funded by locals as a community pool but run by the hotel and we would allow guests to use it in return.
Now he is trying to reverse this since he has perhaps no idea of how the pool came to be there. 
Causing as much local anger as tourist driving standards and non use of passing places.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I didn't know that the oil drums and straw bales were standard . I found some in the box and assumed that someone had bought them as extras. There is a chicane and humpback bridge which were extras.


Odd how things vary, now they'd be extras that you'd buy, if you wanted them. Back then they were just another part.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2022)

Second coffee now, before I go to collect the timber - I'll take my mitre saw to trim the wood before placing in in the boot of the car.

In other exciting news, a replacement battery has arrived for my old laptop - bought with father's day voucher


----------



## Moon bunny (26 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't that be as a nun?
> Monks being male normally.



Unless they aren’t Christian monastics.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2022)

Time for a hot squash


----------



## gbb (26 Jun 2022)

Thinking the other day...
In circa 48 years of working age, I've actually cost the state 2 weeks unemployment benefit.


----------



## pawl (26 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a hot squash



Is that to many people in a windowless room?


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2022)

I was looking for socks on-line and found these. I wonder who would like them?


----------



## pawl (26 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> ......and these elastic band things. Was it Chinese ropes or something they called it. I didn't join in as I was a tomboy and preferred footie or a game of tig or conkers when it was the season, and making icy slides in the winter............all no doubt against health & safety now
> 
> We have a bright and breezy start before the rain arrives late morning so I got myself out for a little bimble.



The only thing I remember was Chinese Burns Some one would sneak up behind you and rub their knuckles in your hair hard.


----------



## pawl (26 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> All playground games had a certain season which came round every year as far as I can remember. In June it was "sticks and stones" a primitive version of knots and crosses and conkers obviously in autumn. We also had home made kites using bits of stick and newspaper at one stage.



Whip and top Usually around pancake day .Snobs Think in some parts it’s called Five Stones.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

Warm, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but had a very odd dream involving Lando Norris, a block of flats somewhere in Germany and a teddy bear. 

I am now sat in front of the TV enjoying the BTCC coverage from Croft.

Luncheon shortly, once the Ginetta Junior race is finished.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> There will now be a short interlude with a view of the fountain in the middle of the lake in Geneva.



Thanks! 

I haven't laughed so hard in years.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2022)

Socks for peeps who like beer.
https://www.urbaneccentric.co.uk/collections/gifting/products/beer


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2022)

Job jobbed. Recycled wood, and bottom from spare timber I had lying about. MrsF happy. Old planter behind (in pink). Better go get a load of soil, and some bedding plants.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2022)

I can't find the mop.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> The only thing I remember was Chinese Burns Some one would sneak up behind you and rub their knuckles in your hair hard.



A Chinese Burn in my youth was getting both hands round someone's wrist and twisting it both ways to stretch their skin, making it feel like heat. I think..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can't find the mop.


Is it on the other end from the handle?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can't find the mop.



Is it in the bucket?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is it on the other end from the handle?



Of course not, I looked there first.


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A Chinese Burn in my youth was getting both hands round someone's wrist and twisting it both ways to stretch their skin, making it feel like heat. I think..



Thats what I remember.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2022)

Panic over; it was on the bench outside.

Stand down.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

A fine luncheon of a ham, cheese and onion toastie, a  and some chocolate.

Now have another  and am settling down to watch the second touring car race.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2022)

Apartment mopped.

Floor damp and slippery.

In other news, I cleaned out the utility cupboard.


----------



## kayakerles (26 Jun 2022)

27° now at 10:40am and rising. Blue skies. Time for a ride before it becomes too toasty. 
😅


----------



## fossyant (26 Jun 2022)

Finished. MrsF very happy.


----------



## postman (26 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I know of a similar game ! It's called untangle your bicycle chain !


dont ask me why but that has made me laugh.


----------



## postman (26 Jun 2022)

Pray tell me is Sunday meant to be a day of rest,just asking for a friend .Six hours at Miss P's rental cottage.Mind you and its a first fish and chips for Sunday dinner out of a carton.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

I have just eaten a packet of prawn cocktail crisps.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just eaten a packet of prawn cocktail crisps.



Those, and Worcester Sauce, are my favourites 😋


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Whip and top Usually around pancake day .Snobs Think in some parts it’s called Five Stones.



We called whip and top peeries and there were also girds. The cool kids just guided them with a stick. Peevers was another thing but mainly for girls and in winter as Mo said slides. Most of us in those days had tacketty boots which were excellent for ice slides Skipping ropes were only used by girls but the degree of skill was amazing. In secondary school there were walnut trees to be raided but the covering on the nuts turned your fingers brown which looked like cigarette staining.
Don't remember anything like Five Stones but all sorts of memories beginning to flood back.
We also made "bombs" using two bolts and one nut with match heads between the bolt ends.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Those, and Worcester Sauce, are my favourites 😋



Cheese & onion is my fave, but my current stash was all bought on YS (damaged packaging) ergo I'm not going to be fussy.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cheese & onion is my fave, but my current stash was all bought on YS (damaged packaging) ergo I'm not going to be fussy.



Oh no no Nooo! Cheese & Onion crisps are the food of Beelzebub. If he can't get those, he'll make do with Smokey Bacon.. Nasty things, they are! 

😉


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> One for Reynard
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=U7QPak4Qw88
> 
> ...




That's a fair bit of 'home made' & would need a fair bit of feeding.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Oh no no Nooo! Cheese & Onion crisps are the food of Beelzebub. If he can't get those, he'll make do with Smokey Bacon.. Nasty things, they are!
> 
> 😉



Actually, salt & vinegar is the work of Beezlebub. That's just minging.

Smoky bacon crisps make such a fabby crisp sandwich. Wholemeal bread, LOTS of butter...


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

Last touring car race of the day. Reversed grid, what could possibly go wrong...


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> From what I can remember from infants and junior school was of the girls skipping or doing cartwheels . I could do neither!
> If I tried doing a cartwheel I knew that my arms would collapse and I would smash my face into the ground .



You don't remember playing marbles on the drain holes in the playground?



Mo1959 said:


> ......and these elastic band things. Was it Chinese ropes or something they called it. I didn't join in as I was a tomboy and preferred footie or a game of tig or conkers when it was the season, and making icy slides in the winter............all no doubt against health & safety now /styles/default/xenforo/smls/sad.gif
> 
> We have a bright and breezy start before the rain arrives late morning so I got myself out for a little bimble.



There's conker trees on the main route to the boys school, they never seem to get picked up.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2022)

I thought I would go out for a ride to see how strong the wind was . It wasn't bad! The trees are being blown around but I didn't feel too much of it despite riding onto a headwind . I took my Viking out as I haven't done many miles on it. It was quite warm out , nice and sunny with small fluffy clouds about. I did 7 miles and enjoyed my ride on the Viking .


----------



## mybike (26 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A nice bimble that included some off roading oh and a roadie actually acknowledged me this morning.



I find wobbling as they try to pass usually does the trick.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jun 2022)

It has at last stopped raining at least temporarily but the clouds are still moving at a fair speed.
Mostly inside today as did not feel too bright and I massively overslept this morning. Down the street briefly when some tourist tried to reverse into me as I was driving along the street but I managed to stop in time.The sensible thing to do when parking end on to the railings is to reverse in but when did sense ever enter their heads?
Since I had been on the covid pit ferry on Thursday I did a test this morning which came up negative.
Some of the traders are adopting a cavalier approach to business which indicates to me that it is only a hobby. One has shut from Thursday till Monday for a hen weekend and another burger joint has gone on holiday for a week. A couple of others have announced also they are shutting for a few days for no obvious reason.
A new lot have got a small cabin cruiser and are hoping to make their fortune with short trips round the bay.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

I'm disappointed... That was really tame for a race 3...


----------



## dave r (26 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cheese & onion is my fave, but my current stash was all bought on YS (damaged packaging) ergo I'm not going to be fussy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2022)

Salt and vinegar is my go to crisp. There, I've said it!


----------



## Hebe (26 Jun 2022)

I did Just Dance with Hebe Jnr.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Salt and vinegar is my go to crisp. There, I've said it!



You're welcome to my share. Orrible things.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

Right, the action from Croft is done and dusted. So it's time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2022)

pawl said:


> Whip and top Usually around pancake day .Snobs Think in some parts it’s called Five Stones.



Dutch rub, in my neck of the (actual) woods.


----------



## DCLane (26 Jun 2022)

A day of traveling today.

First we went to Inchydoney Beach, where it was wet and windy.

Then to the nearby Clonakilty Model Railway Museum where they wouldn't let us go to the café they had without paying £17 to enter the museum. So we left and had a nice lunch in Clonakilty instead with a wander round.

Called in to Cashel for a look at the Rock of Cashel and an ice cream. It 

Now we're sat at Dublin Port, waiting for a ferry. It's still


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2022)

The floor has dried.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> You don't remember playing marbles on the drain holes in the playground?
> 
> 
> 
> There's conker trees on the main route to the boys school, they never seem to get picked up.



We call them buckeyes over here. Ohio is the Buckeye State. We had several buckeye trees in my town as a kid. We made necklaces of them, hit other peoples buckeyes on a string, threw them at each other, and collected pails of them. I grew up a town near a large river, and I do not see buckeye trees outside of the river valley. I should go back to the sprangle, and see if I can find some.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2022)

My father, who was an arborist in his spare time, called the buckeye "horse chestnut".


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jun 2022)

I wouldn't mind receiving £3 million in cash in whatever container, holdall,carrier bag or cardboard box .


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> A day of traveling today.
> 
> First we went to Inchydoney Beach, where it was wet and windy.
> 
> ...


You comment about the museum brings back an annoyance we found. The Sealife Centre at Barcaldine north of Oban had a fabulous seafood restaurant where you could go in without going into the actual sealife place and when going north on business with staff we stopped there for lunch. They changed that to your museum experience and lost our business and probably many others as well. They are now closed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> My father, who was an arborist in his spare time, called the buckeye "horse chestnut".


Yes, that's the one until late September when it tends to become a conker tree.

EDIT: I'm sure I typed late summer not late September....


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jun 2022)

This is me beside a very big conker


----------



## DCLane (26 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> You comment about the museum brings back an annoyance we found. The Sealife Centre at Barcaldine north of Oban had a fabulous seafood restaurant where you could go in without going into the actual sealife place and when going north on business with staff we stopped there for lunch. They changed that to your museum experience and lost our business and probably many others as well. They are now closed.



I was there in 2007 when we house-swapped with a couple in Fort William. Their seal breeding programme was interesting.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

The girls had Felix AGAIL with plaice, and I had the last enchilada followed by grapes and cherries. And a


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> My father, who was an arborist in his spare time, called the buckeye "horse chestnut".



That's it's proper name - to differentiate it from the sweet chestnut.

The horse chestnut is so named, because when the leaves drop off in autumn, they leave behind an imprint like a horse shoe on the twigs.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jun 2022)

I'm eating a sandwich. In a few minutes I'll go to bed.


----------



## postman (26 Jun 2022)

mrs p has found a bluebottle graveyard.There are two of them our landing lights.The lights are two plates of scratched glass one on top one below like a sandwich,and there are dead bodies there,as head undertaker i had no idea i have to dispose of said deceased.


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2022)

Whilst I was off galavanting last week, it seems one my neighbours in the adjacent apartment block has changed his Audi A6 TDI for a Tesla. I wonder how long it will take him to re-coup the cost.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jun 2022)

Need I say more?


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Whilst I was off galavanting last week, it seems one my neighbours in the adjacent apartment block has changed his Audi A6 TDI for a Tesla. I wonder how long it will take him to re-coup the cost.



A fair bit, I'd imagine. And an EV isn't as kind on the environment as some people like to think. It's just shifting a lot of the problems elsewhere.


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> A fair bit, I'd imagine. And an EV isn't as kind on the environment as some people like to think. It's just shifting a lot of the problems elsewhere.



That would be my view on them too but there is no doubt they are becoming more common.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> That would be my view on them too but there is no doubt they are becoming more common.



That's the power of marketing, big business and virtue-signalling.

From an engineer's perspective, there are other, better options e.g. hydrogen, both in a modified ICE set-up and in the same type of fuel cell technology that they use in spacecraft. But alas, the automotive industry goes where a) the biggest profits are, b) where the biggest subsidies are, and c) to whatever other government carrot is being dangled in front of their nose...


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's the power of marketing, big business and virtue-signalling.
> 
> From an engineer's perspective, there are other, better options e.g. hydrogen, both in a modified ICE set-up and in the same type of fuel cell technology that they use in spacecraft. But alas, the automotive industry goes where a) the biggest profits are, b) where the biggest subsidies are, and c) to whatever other government carrot is being dangled in front of their nose...



Car usage and reliance needs to be reduced, especially in urban areas but that is a difficult pill for many to swallow and governments are scared of alienating voters. 

It's a pity someone like James Starley wouldn't invent a highly efficient, human - powered transport device that is ideal for local journeys and is zero emissions with the added benefits of improving the health of the user but that would be just fantasy....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's the power of marketing, big business and virtue-signalling.
> 
> From an engineer's perspective, there are other, better options e.g. hydrogen, both in a modified ICE set-up and in the same type of fuel cell technology that they use in spacecraft. But alas, the automotive industry goes where a) the biggest profits are, b) where the biggest subsidies are, and c) to whatever other government carrot is being dangled in front of their nose...



Carrot 🥕 powered cars used to be called horses 😉


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Car usage and reliance needs to be reduced, especially in urban areas but that is a difficult pill for many to swallow and governments are scared of alienating voters.



When I lived in London as a student, a car was nigh on useless tbh. Public transport links are second to none, and walking gets you to many places in not a lot of time. Often far quicker than any other way.

Out here on the boonies, though, a car does make life a heck of a lot easier. It's four miles to the nearest bus stop, and then I can only go to one destination from there. Am far better served by trains, but driving in Cambridge is more hassle than what it's worth.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jun 2022)

Day out at Snetterton today for the British GT meeting. Sunny & warm, but I'm glad I took a jacket because it was somewhat windy on the spectator banking.

Recycling bin has been put out for emptying tomorrow and, unless I can find something else from Glastonbury to watch, I think I'll make a start on the recording of the BTCC meeting from Croft.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Car usage and reliance needs to be reduced, especially in urban areas but that is a difficult pill for many to swallow and governments are scared of alienating voters.
> 
> It's a pity someone like James Starley wouldn't invent a highly efficient, human - powered transport device that is ideal for local journeys and is zero emissions with the added benefits of improving the health of the user but that would be just fantasy....



The school I went to in Coventry was, at one time, the home of James Starley.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

Something is burning nearby, as there is the smell of smoke drifting in through the window on the landing.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Day out at Snetterton today for the British T meeting. Sunny & warm, but I'm glad I took a jacket because it was somewhat windy on the spectator banking.
> 
> Recycling bin has been put out for emptying tomorrow and, unless I can find something else from Glastonbury to watch, I think I'll make a start on the recording of the BTCC meeting from Croft.



Some good racing from Croft today. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Slept well, *but had a very odd dream involving Lando Norris, a block of flats somewhere in Germany and a teddy bear. *
> 
> ...


You, Norris going to meet up and hire Radar* as a hitman. 




*Known as The Teddy Bear Killer, after Korea.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

I have added to the smell of burning coming in through the window by also burning my toast.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A Chinese Burn in my youth was getting both hands round someone's wrist and twisting it both ways to stretch their skin, making it feel like heat. I think..


Known round these parts as an Indian Burn.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You, Norris going to meet up and hire Radar* as a hitman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I can't quite see Derek Bear* acting as a hitman...







* Derek Bear is the larger chap on the right. I got him for my 7th birthday. Derek Bear got his name after I watched the 1982 British GP on the telly.


----------



## tyred (26 Jun 2022)

Eek! I have work tomorrow


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> You, Norris going to meet up and hire Radar* as a hitman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been to some of these places. I would give up on life, were it not for the ability of a fast exit to Peoria.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2022)

Currently eating a mass-produced formerly frozen beef bulgogi. Very good.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2022)

Time for two paracetamol and bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time for two paracetamol and bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


A glass o'water to help the two paracetamol go down, but how much for the bed!!

I can't see even a spoonful of sugar helping there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2022)

Good morning. Getting ready for work. 

It clearly rained very heavily during the night, so I expect puddles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's the power of marketing, big business and virtue-signalling.
> 
> From an engineer's perspective, there are other, better options e.g. hydrogen, both in a modified ICE set-up and in the same type of fuel cell technology that they use in spacecraft. But alas, the automotive industry goes where a) the biggest profits are, b) where the biggest subsidies are, and c) to whatever other government carrot is being dangled in front of their nose...



We see this in Stuttgart where the city gives all kinds of tax breaks and subsidies to the car companies, and ignores a lot of the consequences as well. I think the industry benefits from the perception of being more important than it is because cars are visible, whereas R&D or Chemicals aren't quite as obvious.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2022)

That's me awake
Another sunny start to the day


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Getting ready for work.



It's a lovely feeling


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
Cuppa is brewing


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2022)

I've decided to take the glass recycling to drop off on the way to work.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2022)

I'm nearly up. MrsPete brought me a cup of tea as she needs to phaff around in the bedroom getting ready to go out. 
Her hair dryer makes an inordinate amount of noise!


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's a lovely feeling



Especially after being stuck on income support for several years.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Of course not, I looked there first.



Did you try the other end ?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Especially after being stuck on income support for several years.



That makes it even more rewarding then so enjoy


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2022)

Morning .
It is raining here .
I will probably get back to the decorating later .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2022)

Oh no ! It's Wombled on !


----------



## dave r (27 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh no ! It's Wombled on !



Wonderful, I wont hear a word from my Good Lady


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh no ! It's Wombled on !



I wonder where uncle Bulgaria is these days


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jun 2022)

Seems to have stopped raining and blowing a gale.
Showers forecast but if I get my act together I may have a run out on my trike about lunchtime when the road seems a bit quieter for a while.
Touroid mostly stuffing their faces somewhere probably.


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2022)

Rain, dug up pavements and a sea of traffic cones on my walk earlier. Good to see that nothing has changed whilst I was away.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jun 2022)

Up and about with the first coffee of the day made & drunk far too early for a non-working day. I know the recycling bin has been emptied as that was the noise that woke me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2022)

I'm 13th in the queue. I think that leaves me enough time to make another coffee.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2022)

Coffee freshly ground and made. 11th in the queue now. It might be quicker to walk to the surgery and bother the receptionist there. I only want to let them know my blood pressure readings and I can't leave them online messages. 

Ooh, 9th!


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm 13th in the queue. I think that leaves me enough time to make another coffee.


Maybe, but I bet the minute you take a sup there'll be someone to take your call.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm 13th in the queue. I think that leaves me enough time to make another coffee.



That'll be time for 7 renditions of Greensleeves, then


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2022)

WFH today, wet and grey here. Likely to be in the office 3 days this week, so bike commutes back on. Enjoyed a week off.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> That'll be time for 7 renditions of Greensleeves, then


I wish it were Greensleeves! It's some anonymous electronic aberration. Oh well, 7th in the queue and half my coffee gone.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2022)

C/F/Amin/G is the sequence if anyone would like to join in. The person 7 ahead of me has serious medical issues.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2022)

This music is severely aggravating my blood pressure readings. I was going to give them 117/65. It's currently 145/88. Still 7th in the queue.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I wonder where uncle Bulgaria is these days



If he has any sense he will stay clear of the place ! 


PeteXXX said:


> That'll be time for 7 renditions of Greensleeves, then



Better than Bath R. U. H playing Let it Grow by Eric Clapton if you were ringing about a tumour !


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wish it were Greensleeves! It's some anonymous electronic aberration. Oh well, 7th in the queue and half my coffee gone.



Did you know that there is a person sat at a keyboard waiting for every call so that he can play his bit of music !


----------



## Badger_Boom (27 Jun 2022)

Just had to shut the bedroom window to stop the rain coming in. Summer has finally arrived.


----------



## DCLane (27 Jun 2022)

On our trip to Ireland I lost the set of car bike rack keys; they were in a bag on the roof and I left them up there when chasing an issue. We tried to find them by driving from Nenagh to Birdhill, having lunch on Thursday, then driving back. No sign ...

Replacements for four bike rack locks have cost me £9 for 8 keys 

Oh, and after three days of rain in Co. Cork, it rained all the way back yesterday to Dublin and across Wales to Yorkshire in the early hours. It's also now raining in Yorkshire. The car's absolutely filthy from travelling and race support but I'm not giving it a proper external wash and internal clean in the rain.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2022)

Loves unkind


----------



## mybike (27 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Getting ready for work.
> 
> It clearly rained very heavily during the night, so I expect puddles.



Had a little rain when walking the dog, a bit more since & we have a dull day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2022)

I had a bacon and egg sandwich for lunch. This is because I forgot to cook anything last night.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2022)

I've got kippers!


----------



## pawl (27 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got kippers!



Go toA&E immediately


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had a bacon and egg sandwich for lunch. This is because I forgot to cook anything last night.


Raw bacon and egg sandwich?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2022)

Cool, blustery and showery here chez Casa Reynard.

Didn't sleep well. PMS is a b*tch. And the whole morning went *fzzzzzzzzt* playing taxi service to the parental unit to sort the errands she couldn't get done on Friday. She got them done, but it took a fair while.

I'm off to have some luncheon.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jun 2022)

Sunshine and showers here today. Saturday's left over take-away for tea tonight - ordered way too much 

Better get the pannier's packed properly for this weeks commute later. 'Work shoes' are downstairs from since MIL's funeral, nearly two weeks ago !


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a chunk of Melton Mowbray pork pie, plus an egg mayonnaise sandwich, a banana, some cherries and two


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2022)

We've got a new kitchen bin. 
Most confusing as the old one, now donated to No1 daughter, was a Swing Bin. Our new one is a foot pedal thingie to make the lid pop up.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2022)

Decided not to go for a bicycular bimble to avoid getting precipitated upon, and now it's bright sunshine outside.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2022)

It's still not raining.

OTOH, just went to call Madam Poppy in as she's been in the garden all afternoon, and I saw a Hummingbird Hawk Moth on my lavender.

Have just made myself a


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> On our trip to Ireland I lost the set of car bike rack keys; they were in a bag on the roof and I left them up there when chasing an issue. We tried to find them by driving from Nenagh to Birdhill, having lunch on Thursday, then driving back. No sign ...
> 
> Replacements for four bike rack locks have cost me £9 for 8 keys
> 
> Oh, and after three days of rain in Co. Cork, it rained all the way back yesterday to Dublin and across Wales to Yorkshire in the early hours. It's also now raining in Yorkshire. The car's absolutely filthy from travelling and race support but I'm not giving it a proper external wash and internal clean in the rain.



You are not alone in losing things off the car roof. Tourists here are forever driving off and leaving mostly cameras and phones on the car roof. Mostly they get them back but some obviously just write it off and never enquire if anybody has picked the item up. I did find one on top of a wall once but it was full of rainwater and ruined anyway so I just left it.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've got kippers!



Real ones or the chemical poisoned ones?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Real ones or the chemical poisoned ones?


The one I had for lunch was the best I've ever had. Proper stuff from a specialist fishmonger that uses their own smokehouse. And definitely not Trump coloured.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jun 2022)

Went out at lunchtime for a trike run and it started to rain.
Half a mile away no rain and it turned into a nice sunny day with a very brisk wind. A lot of traffic but being able to judge passing places they were not too much bother.
Tomorrow is forecast to be heavy rain all day but better by Wednesday which looks like the last opportunity to get out without getting wet for some time.
I don't mind myself getting wet but I prefer the trike to stay dry as it lives in my car.


----------



## DCLane (27 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> You are not alone in losing things off the car roof. Tourists here are forever driving off and leaving mostly cameras and phones on the car roof. Mostly they get them back but some obviously just write it off and never enquire if anybody has picked the item up. I did find one on top of a wall once but it was full of rainwater and ruined anyway so I just left it.



It happens with racing.

In the Junior Men's race son no. 2's damaged bike ended up in someone else's car. Only they didn't put the front wheel in, instead leaving it where the bike swap was made.

We dashed back after the race to find it: one of the local residents had very kindly stood guard over the wheel. They'd decided it was valuable (it is) so made sure it didn't disappear.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2022)

I was searching for an article on dogs anal glands, as you do, and the first in the list was the fact that I can buy them on Amazon! 

No thanks, I'll not bother


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I was searching for an article on dogs anal glands, as you do, and the first in the list was the fact that I can buy them on Amazon!



The first part of that post was already too much information, thanks.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2022)

I have taken a pack of aberdeen angus beef sausages out of the freezer. They can defrost in the fridge overnight.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2022)

Right, almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

Oh yeah, and I've been watching a bit of tennis. Well, watching is a bit of a misnomer. It's been on in the background while I get on with some research for my writing project.


----------



## Hebe (27 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> C/F/Amin/G is the sequence if anyone would like to join in. The person 7 ahead of me has serious medical issues.....


Curious... Perfect pitch, a good ear or enough time to pick up your axe and play along?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2022)

We had some rain earlier so that saved me watering the garden 
Betty's carrot cake is still yummmy


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jun 2022)

Intense downpour this afternoon, complete with thunder & lightning


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jun 2022)

Suggestions of another rail strike this weekend may cause a change in my plans. I've got yet another night out in Nottingham at Rock City with train tickets booked out on Friday & home on Saturday. This time my hotel is on the outskirts, not the city centre, so I could drive up on Friday and then stop off at Donington Park on the way home on Saturday as there's an MG Car Club race meeting on. 
Hopefully the Tram drivers are not part of the action as my hotel is right next to the park & ride at the end of the line.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I've been watching a bit of tennis. Well, watching is a bit of a misnomer. It's been on in the background while I get on with some research for my writing project.


So it's really the grunts that you're listening to.


----------



## Hebe (27 Jun 2022)

I’d like it to rain now please. Proper hard summer evening rain.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Jun 2022)

There are five walnut trees in our garden, they are heavily laden with immature green walnuts. So naturally enough l spent an hour or two picking walnuts, chopping them into pieces and then immersing them in a litre of vodka , sugar, cinnamon and vanilla pods ...in other words the beginning of the process which ends up as Nocino. One of the most delicious poisons known to mankind


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2022)

Bitsas supper this evening. Pork rib, halloumi fries, potato salad, random stir fried veg and a sliced tomato on the side.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> Curious... Perfect pitch, a good ear or enough time to pick up your axe and play along?


A good enough ear. I worked as a double bass player for a fair while and grew up playing in orchestras. My guitar hasn't been out of its case for years so I wouldn't rely on that for pitch.

I don't have perfect or absolute pitch though. Put a capo on a guitar and I'll struggle to separate the voicing of the chords from the actual pitch.


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2022)

I've just placed an order for some new summer clothing


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I've just placed an order for some new summer clothing
> View attachment 650754


Where's yer thermals!


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> There are five walnut trees in our garden, they are heavily laden with immature green walnuts. So naturally enough l spent an hour or two picking walnuts, chopping them into pieces and then immersing them in a litre of vodka , sugar, cinnamon and vanilla pods ...in other words the beginning of the process which ends up as Nocino. One of the most delicious poisons known to mankind



First I have heard of it, but I will pass that along to friends who still imbibe.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jun 2022)

I have just eaten the last medjool date.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> There are five walnut trees in our garden, they are heavily laden with immature green walnuts. So naturally enough l spent an hour or two picking walnuts, chopping them into pieces and then immersing them in a litre of vodka , sugar, cinnamon and vanilla pods ...in other words the beginning of the process which ends up as Nocino. One of the most delicious poisons known to mankind


Sounds delicious. Apparently, you shouldn't throw the walnuts away, you make nocino wine with them. https://yourguardianchef.com/a-homemade-italian-liquor-nocino/

​


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2022)

As a teetotalist, I prefer eating walnuts. 

The places where I go foraging for them look to have a reasonable crop this year. Last year was a total blank.


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Jun 2022)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2022)

Time for bed, this little one said.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Jun 2022)

One for teachers.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time for bed, this little one said.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



I always thought the little one said roll over ....

Anyway time for a few miles


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2022)

I'm up. 
Bird feeder is quite busy but the Starlings seem to be having a lay in the morning. Just small birds, so far.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2022)

Back from a gentle 10 miles
Garden birds have been fed
Tea is brewing
Sun is out and shining 😉


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Jun 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> First I have heard of it, but I will pass that along to friends who still imbibe.



Good for you, it is a long process you make it one year for drinking in the following year (if you can resist it for twelve months).


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2022)

I just found my diary, having looked for it for several days: it was in the quantum-tardis-wormhole that is the Xtracycle inside pocket.


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2022)

A lovely dreich November June morning.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sounds delicious. Apparently, you shouldn't throw the walnuts away, you make nocino wine with them. https://yourguardianchef.com/a-homemade-italian-liquor-nocino/
> 
> ​



Why would anyone throw walnuts away especially after having just gone to the trouble of picking them And you don't make wine with them you end up with a liqueur .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Jun 2022)

Possible tropical cyclone heading our way for the end of this week. 

This weekend is a long holiday weekend so the weather's knocked any cycling on the head.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2022)

My £150 gov.handout dropped into my bank today


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jun 2022)

Heavy rain as forecast and 10C outside when I got up. Not much wind yet but Calmac are putting out warnings and my neighbour has taken his flagpole down which he does if gales forecast.
I have long had a theory unbacked by any scientific data that the seasons are moving and therefore summer is later than in the past as well as less cold weather lasting well into December.
Having said that I remember one June in the mid 1950s when we were thinning turnips and I was wearing an old ex army greatcoat and gloves. It was so cold that the casual labour we usually got for this job refused to come out to work so three of us had to do 20 acres ourselves.


----------



## dave r (28 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Heavy rain as forecast and 10C outside when I got up. Not much wind yet but Calmac are putting out warnings and my neighbour has taken his flagpole down which he does if gales forecast.
> I have long had a theory unbacked by any scientific data that the seasons are moving and therefore summer is later than in the past as well as less cold weather lasting well into December.
> Having said that I remember one June in the mid 1950s when we were thinning turnips and I was wearing an old ex army greatcoat and gloves. It was so cold that the casual labour we usually got for this job refused to come out to work so three of us had to do 20 acres ourselves.



I've been wondering if the seasons are moving for a long time.


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I've been wondering if the seasons are moving for a long time.



Well, here in HK we're getting the kind of temps that we would only normally get in August. 

God knows what August will be like.

Japan's getting quite the scorcher as well. 40c in Tokyo this week and their electricity grid is struggling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Why would anyone throw walnuts away especially after having just gone to the trouble of picking them And you don't make wine with them you end up with a liqueur .


I thought you made the wine with them *after* you've made the liqueur.


----------



## postman (28 Jun 2022)

well i cannot stay on here reading all of your wonderful escapades,i must go and make a mess of the front bedroom.Yesterday it was removing the carpet,then removing rawl plugs and filling.Today sandpapering walls and second filling .Might get some paint on the woodwork.Muzt dash bye.


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2022)

I've been to get my photograph taken for my driving licence renewal. Why are they always so unflattering? 

I had got wet on my morning walk this morning so wore a rain coat when walking to the driving licence centre and with walking pretty briskly and the fact that it is actually very hot and humid caused a boil in the bag effect so I am soaked in sweat instead of rain!


----------



## DCLane (28 Jun 2022)

I report my positive COVID test this morning and now I've had the Police helicopter over my house for the past 10 minutes.

What am I supposed to have done _ this_ time?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2022)

Morning .
I'm having a rest . I'm shattered! Just been doing a bit of undecorating . Shifted a book case and attacked the wallpaper with a wet sponge .
Almost got stuck to the wall . Orrible stuff wallpaper !  Found a long cracking the wall which will need filling. 
My wife is taking over the painting , putting on a second coat .
About to take my blood pressure to see if I have any !


----------



## DCLane (28 Jun 2022)

The Police helicopter is STILL above my house. It's not as if there's that much near me . They could have landed in the front garden, had Covid-distanced coffee and cake, then taken off again by now.

My ears hurt from the noise.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## DCLane (28 Jun 2022)

How long can a Police helicopter stay aloft?

Asking for a friend ... 

I didn't  do it!


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> How long can a Police helicopter stay aloft?
> 
> Asking for a friend ...
> 
> I didn't  do it!



Maybe a missing person search?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> How long can a Police helicopter stay aloft?
> 
> Asking for a friend ...
> 
> I didn't  do it!



Best for it to stay up there than rather suddenly come down !


----------



## DCLane (28 Jun 2022)

The Police helicopter has gone.

I'm free . Except I'm in bed with Covid 

@Mo1959 - it may be a missing person but usually they're chasing someone round here.


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> How long can a Police helicopter stay aloft?
> 
> Asking for a friend ...
> 
> I didn't  do it!



Your anti-aircraft guns not working?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2022)

The sun's taking a duvet day and has left the clouds to cover for it.


----------



## Speicher (28 Jun 2022)

My email account cannot let me read my messages. It says it is feeling Blerk Error 4! That's fine, so am I.  But maybe I have a different error.


----------



## pawl (28 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> The Police helicopter is STILL above my house. It's not as if there's that much near me . They could have landed in the front garden, had Covid-distanced coffee and cake, then taken off again by now.
> 
> My ears hurt from the noise.




They don’t happen to have found those keys you were talking about😊😊😊


----------



## pawl (28 Jun 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Maybe a missing person search?



Or his missing keys.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2022)

Cool, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Took a while to get to sleep last night, but I slept well. Other than a weird dream involving Ronnie O'Sullivan and a bus pass, that is... But I'm feeling ok. Did a load of laundry this morning, and have had a bit of a kitchen day. There is a carton of passata, two onions, a tired pepper and a courgette doing a tango in the crock pot along with some garlic, oregano and a load of fresh basil.

I was thinking just the other day how the season seems to be getting earlier here... 20-odd years ago, I always used to take a large bunch of home-grown white arum lilies to put on Paul Warwick's grave on the anniversary of his fatal accident (21st July), but they're almost all done flowering now - a good six weeks earlier than in the late 90s / early 2000's. I take white roses, these days.

Aaaaanyhoo, it's time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I always thought the little one said roll over ....
> 
> Anyway time for a few miles



The cats keep me pinned in bed, so there's no place to roll over


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2022)

Mend quickly @DCLane


----------



## postman (28 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My wife is taking over the painting , putting on a second coat.


why does your wife have to put on a second coat to paint.Its just that i am decorating this week and do i need to wear extra clothing.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a chunk of pork pie, a sandwich filled with the leftover halloumi fries (they're surprisingly good, cold), plus a banana, a tangerine and two 

There were four pips in my tangerine.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2022)

Rafael Nadal has a bald spot.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2022)

That was another busy day in the office at chez biggs


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Best for it to stay up there than rather suddenly come down !



There was a terrible incident in Glasgow a few years ago now when one did come down.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jun 2022)

Still raining.
The ball catch on one of my telescopic wheelchair ramps has broken so I drilled out the pop rivets holding it and removed the remains. A nut and bolt should do on a temporary basis to hold it when loading my trike in and out of the car. I thought a wing nut would be easiest and went to get my box of assorted hex and wing nuts. It has vanished.
It must be in my shed somewhere but so far no joy. It may have slipped down the back of the steel shelving but I did not feel like grovelling on the floor to search further. I must go up tomorrow and probably find it where it is normally kept and also look for a new catch for the ramp. I have enough stuff to stock an ironmonger's shop if only I could find things.
I did lose my jigsaw recently for a while until I discovered it in the place it has always been kept.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2022)

Tomatoes have all been watered. They're coming on nicely, especially the Tumbling Tom and the Bloody Butchers. The Moneymakers aren't far behind. Looking forward to a good crop. 

I now have a


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> There was a terrible incident in Glasgow a few years ago now when one did come down.



Police chopper that ran out of fuel and crashed through the roof of a pub, IIRC...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Still raining.
> The ball catch on one of my telescopic wheelchair ramps has broken so I drilled out the pop rivets holding it and removed the remains. A nut and bolt should do on a temporary basis to hold it when loading my trike in and out of the car. I thought a wing nut would be easiest and went to get my box of assorted hex and wing nuts. It has vanished.
> It must be in my shed somewhere but so far no joy. It may have slipped down the back of the steel shelving but I did not feel like grovelling on the floor to search further. I must go up tomorrow and probably find it where it is normally kept and also look for a new catch for the ramp. I have enough stuff to stock an ironmonger's shop if only I could find things.
> I did lose my jigsaw recently for a while until I discovered it in the place it has always been kept.



At least you don't have a parental unit who "tidies up"


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Heavy rain as forecast and 10C outside when I got up. Not much wind yet but Calmac are putting out warnings and my neighbour has taken his flagpole down which he does if gales forecast.
> I have long had a theory unbacked by any scientific data that the seasons are moving and therefore summer is later than in the past as well as less cold weather lasting well into December.
> Having said that I remember one June in the mid 1950s when we were thinning turnips and I was wearing an old ex army greatcoat and gloves. It was so cold that the casual labour we usually got for this job refused to come out to work so three of us had to do 20 acres ourselves.



I've wondered that as well, we seem to get winter later here too, and it gets hotter well into September/October.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jun 2022)

Drinking green tea 🍵


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> At least you don't have a parental unit who "tidies up"



True but I used to have a wife who was too good at chucking things out. Mind you I would still rather have her back faults and all.


----------



## Hebe (28 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A good enough ear. I worked as a double bass player for a fair while and grew up playing in orchestras. My guitar hasn't been out of its case for years so I wouldn't rely on that for pitch.
> 
> I don't have perfect or absolute pitch though. Put a capo on a guitar and I'll struggle to separate the voicing of the chords from the actual pitch.



I think double basses (bassi?) are lovely instruments. Very resonant.
I’m learning guitar but tenor sax is my main instrument. Capos both inspire and awe me. Transposing sax parts would be so much easier if I could just put a clip on it.
I don’t have perfect pitch. I can normally hazard a guess at a Bb because that’s the only note that my otherwise reasonable ear consistently fails at.


----------



## Hebe (28 Jun 2022)

I have lost my sunglasses. I only bought them two weeks ago.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2022)

The aroma coming from the crock pot smells amazing. 

Of course, the window on the landing is open, wafting it all down the drove.

Am I evil?


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2022)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> There was a terrible incident in Glasgow a few years ago now when one did come down.



Yes! I was thinking about that incident. Did it crash into a night club ?
FWICR they found that there was still fuel in the tanks yet the engines stopped !


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! I was thinking about that incident. Did it crash into a night club ?
> FWICR they found that there was still fuel in the tanks yet the engines stopped !



My memory of it was the gauges showed there was fuel in the tanks though they were empty.. I could be wrong though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> I think double basses (bassi?) are lovely instruments. Very resonant.
> I’m learning guitar but tenor sax is my main instrument. Capos both inspire and awe me. Transposing sax parts would be so much easier if I could just put a clip on it.
> I don’t have perfect pitch. I can normally hazard a guess at a Bb because that’s the only note that my otherwise reasonable ear consistently fails at.


Capos did you say? 

View: https://twitter.com/swansonian/status/1541014736208371713


----------



## simongt (28 Jun 2022)

And why is his left hand above the capo - ?


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My memory of it was the gauges showed there was fuel in the tanks though they were empty.. I could be wrong though.



My memory of it is all from press reports which are never necessarily accurate so I cannot speculate further.


----------



## pawl (28 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Rafael Nadal has a bald spot.



Yep They don’t make tennis balls like they used to


----------



## pawl (28 Jun 2022)

simongt said:


> And why is his left hand above the capo - ?



Because Boris knows best


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jun 2022)

I'm drinking a very peaty whisky called " Big Peat "


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2022)

😲It seems to have stopped raining😲


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jun 2022)

There's an unexpected benefit of partial retirement - no income tax.

I've just received my pay slip from work and the pension payment statement and neither show any deductions for PAYE, even though my remaining salary is above the tax threshold. Initial enquiries have been started with our pay service unit, but I fear a battle with my colleagues in HMRC to sort things out. Meanwhile the cash will be secured in my bank earning a meagure amount of interest.


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2022)

I saw a 1980s Toyota Camry estate when out to the shop


----------



## Jenkins (28 Jun 2022)

Meter readings submitted for gas & electricity.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> How long can a Police helicopter stay aloft?
> 
> Asking for a friend ...
> 
> I didn't  do it!


The current one, up to five hours, before it has to return to refuel.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2022)

Lovely supper of pasta with meatballs* in a tomato and basil sauce 

* those YS aberdeen angus beef sausages cut into three, to make 24 meatballs. And damn good they were.


----------



## DCLane (28 Jun 2022)

classic33 said:


> The current one, up to five hours, before it has to return to refuel.



Thanks for that. I've found out why they were there; someone had a gun locally 

I _really_ do have nice near-neighbours. Anyone want to buy my house?


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2022)

Van Morrison is telling me it's fabulous night for a moondance but there is too much cloud to see the moon!


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2022)

We bathed the dog this evening. It's a two person job with lots of flapping and water droplets everywhere. And that's just us, not the dog!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Van Morrison is telling me it's fabulous night for a moondance but there is too much cloud to see the moon!



How could you tell when you've the stars above in your eyes. (Imagine a question mark instead of a full stop. Keyboard problem....)


----------



## tyred (28 Jun 2022)

The evidence suggests I should go to bed as I'm struggling to stay awake,


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> The evidence suggests I should go to bed as I'm struggling to stay awake,


The evidence could be misleading though.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jun 2022)

The evidence that my mouth is dry is pointing to the fact that I really ought to have another


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Jun 2022)

Hypnos, the god of sleep has beckoned, and I shall obey. Night all.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Hypnos, the god of sleep has beckoned, and I shall obey. Night all.


Get the Sandman to clout you with his sandbags.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

The cats have just cleared off upstairs. I'm taking that as a cue to go and join them.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2022)

Good morning everyone. Working in the local shop today, which I'm happy about as yesterday I ended up cycling 40k between work locations + my apartment for various appointments and doing a 10h shift.

It was an interesting day, but I'm glad it isn't repeating...


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2022)

I can hear the steady drip drip drip of the rain from the dodgy guttering joint.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2022)

Looks like we have had a small amount of rain overnight.
Time to make a cuppa me thinks


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2022)

It's not raining but the sky looks like that could change at any moment.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2022)

It's ♻ Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2022)

Blue sky starting to show through the clouds
First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed 
Hump day today


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jun 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Blue sky starting to show through the clouds
> First cuppa went down well
> Garden birds have been fed
> Hump day today



Quasi, is that you…


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2022)

Today is grandson's Sports Day! 
I anticipate egg & spoon races, if that's no longer too dangerous in case they trip over a dropped egg. Launching foam javelins, unless they have a pointy end and might hurt someone. Running races (should just be OK, maybe). Filling a big bucket from little buckets with water by walking fast around a course and tipping it in (could be considered unenvironmentally sound as it's wasting the world's precious resources. (but as it'll be watering the school field I think it'll pass the risk assessment)) 

It should be fun


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2022)

I had a Georgie going to sleep on my legs . 
Morning. It was raining here a little while ago .
The first post was from last night . The mail didn't get sent ! 
I have a camera arriving today .  I ordered it yesterday . It's second hand .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2022)

Can anyone for tell the future from studying mouse entrails ? 

I found one leg , a tail and some entrails on our kitchen floor this morning . I don't think it was alive .


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2022)

It's starting to look like it might brighten up.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> My memory of it is all from press reports which are never necessarily accurate so I cannot speculate further.



I thought the inquiry came to a scratch their head result . I thought they found fuel in the tanks but couldn't explain why the engines stopped . It also didn't explain why the helicopter didn't auto rotate .


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jun 2022)

Dull morning and I had to put my kitchen light on this morning to see what I was doing. Not yet raining tho'.
It seems necessary for anybody coming to live here to have a double barrelled name and even two forenames as well sometimes.
Penelope Deborah Ponsonby Smythe for example.
Most of them also come here and immediately set about trying to change here into wherever they escaped from. Weird.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Rafael Nadal has a bald spot.



Perhaps he's been to an Ed Shearing concert ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Dull morning and I had to put my kitchen light on this morning to see what I was doing. Not yet raining tho'.
> It seems necessary for anybody coming to live here to have a double barrelled name and even two forenames as well sometimes.
> Penelope Deborah Ponsonby Smythe for example.
> Most of them also come here and immediately set about trying to change here into wherever they escaped from. Weird.



Upper Class Twits !


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Jun 2022)

Went to visit the HK rozzers at the big station in Wan Chai to get my criminal record checked for my new school. Seen the new contract but I have to wait until the school supervisor signs it before I do.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## mybike (29 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> We've got a new kitchen bin.
> Most confusing as the old one, now donated to No1 daughter, was a Swing Bin. Our new one is a foot pedal thingie to make the lid pop up.



I had the opposite problem when we were away, kept poking the floor but nothing happened.


----------



## mybike (29 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Heavy rain as forecast and 10C outside when I got up. Not much wind yet but Calmac are putting out warnings and my neighbour has taken his flagpole down which he does if gales forecast.
> I have long had a theory unbacked by any scientific data that the seasons are moving and therefore summer is later than in the past as well as less cold weather lasting well into December.
> Having said that I remember one June in the mid 1950s when we were thinning turnips and I was wearing an old ex army greatcoat and gloves. It was so cold that the casual labour we usually got for this job refused to come out to work so three of us had to do 20 acres ourselves.



I am reminded of the scene from Pickwick where the seller of cold drinks is bemoaning the cold weather that is ruining his trade.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Upper Class Twits !



When we moved here all those years ago one of the things we liked about the place was that there was no snobbery. Everybody was more or less equal.
We were invited out to dinner [for inspection I suspect] as one did in those days and I was surprised to find that as well as some local dignitaries the guests included one of my own workers as well as the local bin man. The bin man was in fact a very erudite character and his wife was a local schoolteacher.
I was amused by a dispute involving the local councillor who lived in a castle and somebody at that time living in a council house. The council house one was vehement " I outrank you as you are only a Lt Colonel but I am a full Colonel". End of dispute.
Incomers now outnumber people from those days and snobbery has crept in I think.


----------



## mybike (29 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I've been to get my photograph taken for my driving licence renewal. Why are they always so unflattering?
> 
> I had got wet on my morning walk this morning so wore a rain coat when walking to the driving licence centre and with walking pretty briskly and the fact that it is actually very hot and humid caused a boil in the bag effect so I am soaked in sweat instead of rain!



I had to get one for my bus pass - just used my phone on the front camera.

Rainwear separates the cold wet from the warm wet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2022)

Currently drinking a fizzy drink from a Glenlivet Whisky glass.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I've been to get my photograph taken for my driving licence renewal. Why are they always so unflattering?
> 
> I had got wet on my morning walk this morning so wore a rain coat when walking to the driving licence centre and with walking pretty briskly and the fact that it is actually very hot and humid caused a boil in the bag effect so I am soaked in sweat instead of rain!



If you look like your passport/Driver's Licence photo, you're far too sick to travel.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2022)

My camera has just arrived !  It looks very clean , some fine scratches to the rear screen but it will do . I'm waiting now for a card so that I can try it out .


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you look like your passport photo, you're far too sick to travel.



I'm hairy in both my driving licence and my passport photo's, I'm now clean shaven.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm hairy in both my driving licence and my passport photo's, I'm now clean shaven.



I had the opposite problem for a while, as I grew a beard and buzzed my hair in a short period of time. I remember in Mumbai I was treated with great suspicion and told to produce another ID, although I think that was partly because it was a UK passport.


----------



## mybike (29 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Still raining.
> The ball catch on one of my telescopic wheelchair ramps has broken so I drilled out the pop rivets holding it and removed the remains. A nut and bolt should do on a temporary basis to hold it when loading my trike in and out of the car. I thought a wing nut would be easiest and went to get my box of assorted hex and wing nuts. It has vanished.
> It must be in my shed somewhere but so far no joy. It may have slipped down the back of the steel shelving but I did not feel like grovelling on the floor to search further. I must go up tomorrow and probably find it where it is normally kept and also look for a new catch for the ramp. I have enough stuff to stock an ironmonger's shop if only I could find things.
> I did lose my jigsaw recently for a while until I discovered it in the place it has always been kept.



Isn't it normal for the part you need to finish a job vanishes? Always happens to me, I never have that screw, washer or nut.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Dull morning and I had to put my kitchen light on this morning to see what I was doing. Not yet raining tho'.
> It seems necessary for anybody coming to live here to have a double barrelled name and even two forenames as well sometimes.
> Penelope Deborah Ponsonby Smythe for example.
> Most of them also come here and immediately set about trying to change here into wherever they escaped from. Weird.



I bet they'd be furious if you pointed out they are in fact immigrants, and as such should accept the culture or go back to where they came from...


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> Isn't it normal for the part you need to finish a job vanishes? Always happens to me, I never have that screw, washer or nut.



Its either missing or I've got stuff left over.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2022)

Okay, back to "work".


----------



## mybike (29 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely luncheon of a chunk of pork pie, a sandwich filled with the leftover halloumi fries (they're surprisingly good, cold), plus a banana, a tangerine and two
> 
> There were four pips in my tangerine.



Pip pip twice.

It's a long time since I heard that!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> Its either missing or I've got stuff left over.



Have you noticed that the bits left over don't fit the bits that need finishing?


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Have you noticed that the bits left over don't fit the bits that need finishing?



Yes, or you leave them out and the thing still works perfectly.


----------



## mybike (29 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> My memory of it is all from press reports which are never necessarily accurate so I cannot speculate further.



From the AAIR here

The investigation identified the following causal factors:

73 kg of usable fuel in the main tank became unusable as a result of the fuel transfer pumps being switched off for unknown reasons.
It was calculated that the helicopter did not land within the 10-minute period specified in the Pilot’s Checklist Emergency and Malfunction Procedures, following continuous activation of the low fuel warnings, for unknown reasons.
Both engines flamed out sequentially while the helicopter was airborne, as a result of fuel starvation, due to depletion of the supply tank contents.
A successful autorotation and landing was not achieved, for unknown reasons
The report says that the three occupants of the helicopter died & there was no flight or voice recorder.


----------



## Hebe (29 Jun 2022)

I had to stop on my bike ride for a herd of cows and one slightly confused sheep to cross the road. This amused me so much that I forgot what road I was on.


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2022)

mybike said:


> I had to get one for my bus pass - just used my phone on the front camera.
> 
> Rainwear separates the cold wet from the warm wet.



It seems to be a new system here for drivers licence renewal where you book an appointment at your local office, go there, they take your picture, go through the form on the computer, fill it all out for you, then you sign it electronically , pay them the fee and my licence should be sent out in the next few weeks. All paperless and really very quick and efficient. 

Last time I had to get a new licence ten years ago, I had to fill out a long paper form, go to the chemist's to have my passport photo done, go to the post office to get the postal order and then send the whole lot back in the post. I think the new system is very convenient (but I am one of the lucky ones who lives within walking distance of their local office).


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had the opposite problem for a while, as I grew a beard and buzzed my hair in a short period of time. I remember in Mumbai I was treated with great suspicion and told to produce another ID, although I think that was partly because it was a UK passport.



Since I got my current licence, I have pretty much gone bald and lost about five stone in weight so I've had it queried at checkpoints whether or not it really was me and once had to sign my name so they could compare it with the signature on the licence.


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2022)

Yes, I did that once with a clock.  Bits left over, but it still worked.


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2022)

I'm actually looking forward to my new licence. I must have been one of the last to be issued with one of the old paper monstrosities that won't fit in normal wallet, gets damaged if you carry it in your pocket and comes in a useless plastic sleeve which always splits. 

I will join the 21st century and have one of the new credit card types which will fit in my wallet.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2022)

I'll be 70 in October, so will have to do something with my car licence, I think.
My LGV C+E licence expires annually so needs a renewal medical each time.


----------



## dave r (29 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'll be 70 in October, so will have to do something with my car licence, I think.
> My LGV C+E licence expires annually so needs a renewal medical each time.



You'll have to renew it, and then renew it every three years afterwards, I did mine online, you also may find you loose some categories.


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2022)

P&O would like to know how my trip was. 

Well, we didn't sink so that's good enough for me


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> you also may find you loose some categories.



That's better than loosing marbles


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

Cool, blustery and showery here chez Casa Reynard.

Did not sleep well for reasons that you fellas don't have to contend with. But I have done some general puttering around, done some writing and picked some cherries. 

My mate Simon sent me some scans of photos from a Toleman F1 test in 1981 this morning. I believe there is a *very* young Paul Warwick standing in the background of one of the shots. If I'm right, that would make it my earliest photo of Paul - predating the previous one by more than two years. (September 1983, celebrating his win in that year's British Ministox.) 

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Dull morning and I had to put my kitchen light on this morning to see what I was doing. Not yet raining tho'.
> It seems necessary for anybody coming to live here to have a double barrelled name and even two forenames as well sometimes.
> Penelope Deborah Ponsonby Smythe for example.
> Most of them also come here and immediately set about trying to change here into wherever they escaped from. Weird.



Hah! One of the characters in my story is called Tom Ponsoby-Hart.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My camera has just arrived !  It looks very clean , some fine scratches to the rear screen but it will do . I'm waiting now for a card so that I can try it out .



Ooooo, what did you get?


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> You'll have to renew it, and then renew it every three years afterwards, I did mine online, you also may find you loose some categories.



Only the car license I think. The LGV one is annual plus as he says a medical which can work out expensive.


----------



## DCLane (29 Jun 2022)

@tyred - I struggled to get back into the UK once when my passport and driving licence showed the 'big' me.

I got back in by showing them by British Cycling race licence.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently drinking a fizzy drink from a Glenlivet Whisky glass.



A local pub owner trying to give up on booze for health reasons found Lucosade [spelling?] looked very like whisky in a tumbler and when local customers offered him a drink he managed to use this instead of a dram. More profit as well of course.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Only the car license I think. The LGV one is annual plus as he says a medical which can work out expensive.



My LGV medical is about £50 ish from a private club nic. A GP will charge £110 to £130 for the same thing!! I get my costs reimbursed up to £100 by the company though.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2022)

♻ Bins have bin emptied.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

A chunk of Melton Mowbray pork pie for luncheon, plus a cheese sandwich, a pear, some cherries, a bit of pomegranate and the obligatory two


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hah! One of the characters in my story is called Tom Ponsoby-Hart.



In my Theatre Studies diploma, completed in Montana, of all places, I had to write and stage a play and one of the off scene characters was Lord Tallbot Belchinghem.

It was then I discovered that this sort of humour doesn't register in Montana, especially among "Highbrow" audiences.

In a German Presentation I had a character called Lady Christina Margolotta Von-Zu-Und Auf-Butterbrot. That worked better.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning everyone. Working in the local shop today, which I'm happy about as yesterday I ended up cycling 40k between work locations + my apartment for various appointments and doing a 10h shift.
> 
> It was an interesting day, but I'm glad it isn't repeating...



Today was easier: 1 km into work, 8am to 4pm home. Shopping done, showered and dressed by five.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> In my Theatre Studies diploma, completed in Montana, of all places, I had to write and stage a play and one of the off scene characters was Lord Tallbot Belchinghem.
> 
> It was then I discovered that this sort of humour doesn't register in Montana, especially among "Highbrow" audiences.
> 
> I in a German Presentation I had a character called Lady Christina Margolotta Von-Zu-Und Auf-Butterbrot. That worked better.



*SNORK* 

"Sir Toby Belch! How now, Sir Toby Belch?"


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> In my Theatre Studies diploma, completed in Montana, of all places, I had to write and stage a play and one of the off scene characters was Lord Tallbot Belchinghem.
> 
> It was then I discovered that this sort of humour doesn't register in Montana, especially among "Highbrow" audiences.
> 
> I in a German Presentation I had a character called Lady Christina Margolotta Von-Zu-Und Auf-Butterbrot. That worked better.



A bit like the names current on Mull.


PeteXXX said:


> My LGV medical is about £50 ish from a private club nic. A GP will charge £110 to £130 for the same thing!! I get my costs reimbursed up to £100 by the company though.



My scuba diving medicals were £100 some years ago.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jun 2022)

Had an early lunch before going out on trike. Started pouring rain.
However by the time I was ready the rain had stopped so went off out and sure enough it stayed off while I had nice run.
A fair bit of traffic but mebbe I am getting more used to it as it was not too much bother. I stopped just after my turning point and waited for the service bus to pass while watching the scenery. Bus never appeared at the usual time so I pressed on and met it further along the road. A different driver was on who was obviously running a bit late.
With a fair wind behind I was able to get up speed for a short nasty hill and got to the top before having to change down gears. Very satisfying.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Jun 2022)

Anyone know stuff about mothy/butterfly substances ? This very beautiful thing attached itself to my car window today . I had to drive about 10 km so l assumed that it would fly off at some point. Nope, it was still clinging to the edge of the window when l arrived. Not only that but it was busy laying loads of what l assume were its eggs. Eventually l got it to crawl onto my hand whereupon it flew off. 
It was about half the length of my forefinger with a considerably larger wing span , any lepidopterists on cycle chat l wonder.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

Wow, that's a spectacular moth...  Looks like it's had a 101 Dalmatians moment.


----------



## gbb (29 Jun 2022)

2 weeks ago, Chappie dog food 24 can case, £15. This week £20 
Smacks of profiteering, thats around a 30% hike in one go, let alone any price rises before.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

Time for a


----------



## gbb (29 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Anyone know stuff about mothy/butterfly substances ? This very beautiful thing attached itself to my car window today . I had to drive about 10 km so l assumed that it would fly off at some point. Nope, it was still clinging to the edge of the window when l arrived. Not only that but it was busy laying loads of what l assume were its eggs. Eventually l got it to crawl onto my hand whereupon it flew off.
> It was about half the length of my forefinger with a considerably larger wing span , any lepidopterists on cycle chat l wonder.
> 
> View attachment 650890



Without knowing, i guessed it would be called so ething like a leopard moth just based on the spots. A quick Google brought something very similar looking, then i saw, not surprisingly, a spotted moth...i think thats yer man.


----------



## postman (29 Jun 2022)

A very hard day today.Its not just the painting,its all the other jobs before you even touch a brush.Last of the carpet up,carrying Ikea billy bookcase downstairs in to the hall,finding space for a double bed frame and cabinets,when the house is bursting with miss P' s housewares she is moving house this week.Then its sandpapering down,cleaning the dust up washing the floor.Then finally ypu get to painting.I am knackered at the moment,best thing is each day less and less needs doing,whinge over.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ooooo, what did you get?



It's got 16 mega pixies . It is a Pentax K50. I fancied a K5 but LCE had the K50 with 6 months warranty so I went for that . It came with a spare battery . It is sealed against moisture and they said that it only had around 900 shutter operations . It looks brand new apart from the rear screen which looks like it rubbed against a rough jacket .


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It's got 16 mega pixies . It is a Pentax K50. I fancied a K5 but LCE had the K50 with 6 months warranty so I went for that . It came with a spare battery . It is sealed against moisture and they said that it only had around 900 shutter operations . It looks brand new apart from the rear screen which looks like it rubbed against a rough jacket .



Sounds good.  IIRC most of your kit is Pentax.

900 shutter cycles is nothing on a DSLR, so looks like a good buy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> *SNORK*
> 
> "Sir Toby Belch! How now, Sir Toby Belch?"



Exactly. 

To be clear, people were not offended; they didn't even notice it and said the name straight without a smile. They got the rest of the humour but that one... nothing.

Listening to one character try and say "Royal Gloucestershire Regiment" was another highlight. After the fifth attempt I suggested we change it to "Welsh" or similar but she was determined.

Never managed it though; the audience didn't notice that either as I recall.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sounds good.  IIRC most of your kit is Pentax.
> 
> 900 shutter cycles is nothing on a DSLR, so looks like a good buy.



Yes. Most of my lenses are Pentax K bayonet fitting and I have an istd and K10D. I found that they were less complicated than the Nikon's but this one looks a bit complicated.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Anyone know stuff about mothy/butterfly substances ? This very beautiful thing attached itself to my car window today . I had to drive about 10 km so l assumed that it would fly off at some point. Nope, it was still clinging to the edge of the window when l arrived. Not only that but it was busy laying loads of what l assume were its eggs. Eventually l got it to crawl onto my hand whereupon it flew off.
> It was about half the length of my forefinger with a considerably larger wing span , any lepidopterists on cycle chat l wonder.
> 
> View attachment 650890



According to my book it is a Leopard Moth whose larvae can do much damage to the wood of trees. Widespread in Eurasia and North America. Seems to have wandered a bit from the usual habitat but some butterflies do travel enormous distances. This one may have been caught in strong winds?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> According to my book it is a Leopard Moth whose larvae can do much damage to the wood of trees. Widespread in Eurasia and North America. Seems to have wandered a bit from the usual habitat but some butterflies do travel enormous distances. This one may have been caught in strong winds?



just as long as the larvae dont eat my car when they hatch , l feel like leaving them alone just to see what happens


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2022)

The sun comes out for about ten minutes in between showers of monsoon like intensity. No ride today either it seems. I must have left the good weather behind me in Ayrshire as it has been rubbish since I came home.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> just as long as the larvae dont eat my car when they hatch , l feel like leaving them alone just to see what happens



Checking my geography it seems Eurasia includes the whole of Europe tho’ I imagined it was further east so it is not in fact out of the likely habitat.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Checking my geography it seems Eurasia includes the whole of Europe tho’ I imagined it was further east so it is not in fact out of the likely habitat.



Ah well, the poor wee thing would have been better off laying its eggs further east or at least in a cooler part of Europe . It has been in the upper 30's today and the little eggs have dried out and stuck themselves in one slightly crispy lump to my cars' window


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jun 2022)

Evening all
black bin is out ready for emptying in the morning


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

Had a cheese & mushroom omelette, fried potatoes and a tomato salad for supper.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

Not bothered to put any bins out for tomorrow. Not enough in either the blue wheelie bin or the black bag to warrant it.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jun 2022)

It has just started raining.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It has just started raining.



I've shut the window on the landing. Lots of dark clouds at sunset, so I don't quite trust leaving it open.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'll be 70 in October, so will have to do something with my car licence, I think.
> My LGV C+E licence expires annually so needs a renewal medical each time.



Wow, I need a medical every year! Outside of regular G.P. visits.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hah! One of the characters in my story is called Tom Ponsoby-Hart.



Mrs. GA is a hyphen bearer.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> *SNORK*
> 
> "Sir Toby Belch! How now, Sir Toby Belch?"



*Snork*


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

Just seen the forecast.

Yep, was right to shut the window.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Ah well, the poor wee thing would have been better off laying its eggs further east or at least in a cooler part of Europe . It has been in the upper 30's today and the little eggs have dried out and stuck themselves in one slightly crispy lump to my cars' window



Good. So trees wont die after all!


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2022)

The nights are fair drawing in already

Maybe it's just the dreich weather making it seem darker than normal tonight.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jun 2022)

I'm slightly bored at the moment.


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm slightly bored at the moment.



Why don't you look on YouTube for old episodes of Noel's House Party to pass the time?


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

I've just made myself a 

I'm currently entertaining myself by reading a rather long thread on a watch forum about hunting in the bargain basement department on the bay of e. It's truly hilarious in places, but there's actually a lot of useful information hidden in the banter.

Much like here on CC, for that matter.


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> *SNORK*
> 
> "Sir Toby Belch! How now, Sir Toby Belch?"



Is Snork one of the Moomins?


----------



## Speicher (29 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> Is Snork one of the Moomins?



Yes, the Snork Maiden


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

The Moomins sort of passed me by, I'm sorry to admit...


----------



## tyred (29 Jun 2022)

Time for bed me thinks.


----------



## Bollo (29 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've just made myself a
> 
> I'm currently entertaining myself by reading a rather long thread on a watch forum about hunting in the bargain basement department on the bay of e. It's truly hilarious in places, but there's actually a lot of useful information hidden in the banter.
> 
> Much like here on CC, for that matter.



What’s the forum @Reynard? My guilty internet is reading rep watch forums. Very very strange places.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2022)

They were drilling into the walls this morning so I took off in the car. I ended up in Norf Norfolk. It was a lot quieter there.

I've got to over 600 miles since my last refuelling. I was aiming for 1000km on one tank but I'm going to end up about 10km short. That's a long way to go to not quite get there!


----------



## Reynard (29 Jun 2022)

Bollo said:


> What’s the forum @Reynard? My guilty internet is reading rep watch forums. Very very strange places.



www.omegaforums.net - it's THIS thread.

Yep, agreed. They can be very strange places indeed...


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

Right, bath and then bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2022)

Good morning. Kettle's boiling.


----------



## raleighnut (30 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Yes. Most of my lenses are Pentax K bayonet fitting and I have an istd and K10D. I found that they were less complicated than the Nikon's but this one looks a bit complicated.



Yep big Pentax fan here too, my 'nicest' lens is a 50mm f1:1.2 it's like looking into a bucket.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2022)

Tea is brewing
Garden birds have been fed
It won't come out


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm hairy in both my driving licence and my passport photo's, I'm now clean shaven.



They don't get stuck to Velcro do they ?


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> Why don't you look on YouTube for old episodes of Noel's House Party to pass the time?



Excellent suggestion, but I'd rather be bored 

Blobby blobby blobby....


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Gave up trying to get it out pretty sure it will leave when it wants to


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2022)

BTW I'm up.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2022)

Black bin is kerbside awaiting the mothership's arrival


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> just as long as the larvae dont eat my car when they hatch , l feel like leaving them alone just to see what happens



It's not a Morris Traveller is it ?


----------



## Bollo (30 Jun 2022)

Going into the office today.

We had a shock round of redundancies yesterday with a couple of colleagues out of the door. It’ll be strange.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jun 2022)

Currently looking at hedgehog houses


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2022)

I have had to change the batteries in our sphygmomanometer this morning.
It takes 4 x AAA


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2022)

118/78


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2022)

In a complete change from previous days, I felt the need to wear sunglasses on my walk this morning and didn't feel the need for an umbrella


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Yep big Pentax fan here too, my 'nicest' lens is a 50mm f1:1.2 it's like looking into a bucket.



I started off in the early 80's with a Ricoh KR10, then an XRX with a Vivitar 28 -200 zoom lens . My wife had a very good compact Pentax with a zoom .It took very good pictures. It was one reason why I went for Pentax for my first digital camera , plus I had a good zoom to fit it.
I bought my K10D some years later second hand and it has performed very well for quite a few years . I have managed to gain some Pentax fit lenses over the years from the bay .
Finding a very cheap Nikon D50 at a boot sale sent me down the Nikon route for a while . Buying a couple of cheap faulty cameras to get one working, batteries, charger and cheap lens . They take good pictures but they do seem to be very temperamental .
I can't wait for a new card to arrive so that I can try it out .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Currently looking at hedgehog houses



Are you thinking of down sizing ?


----------



## postman (30 Jun 2022)

oh dear i forgot it is brown bin day,the wagon has just gone passed.The grass cuttings will ferment a ittle longer now.On a more positive note i did not forget our 32 second Wedding Anniversary today.A nice not too soppy card and a beautiful bunch of flowers given to Mrs P.Out tonight Sheesh Mahal Indian restaurant.


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2022)

My Teams meeting at 9 has been cancelled.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jun 2022)

Dull start to the day but the sun has just appeared and very little wind.
My front garden path is a bit of a disgrace so I need to have a gardening day I think.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Currently looking at hedgehog houses



We have had one of ~These~ for several years. No hibernating hedgehogs last winter but they're still interested in it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> We have had one of ~These~ for several years. No hibernating hedgehogs last winter but they're still interested in it.



Link doesn't work for me Pete, says " DNS not found... "
I'm browsing hedgehog homes on t'internet, tempted by the RSPB offering.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Are you thinking of down sizing ?



I could always move into the shed 😁


----------



## Hebe (30 Jun 2022)

Crikey that weather changed quickly. It's now so bad that doing the ironing looks attractive.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2022)

At last


----------



## DCLane (30 Jun 2022)

Well that was an _interesting_ night. My Covid took a turn for the worse and I found myself in A&E, needle in and on a nebuliser (I'm asthmatic).

Back home now following a night being checked over, on medication and hopefully recovering quicker. I'm wobbly and over-tired so it's a day in bed for me.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2022)

It's raining here .


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Link doesn't work for me Pete, says " DNS not found... "
> I'm browsing hedgehog homes on t'internet, tempted by the RSPB offering.









Forget the duff link!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> Well that was an _interesting_ night. My Covid took a turn for the worse and I found myself in A&E, needle in and on a nebuliser (I'm asthmatic).
> 
> Back home now following a night being checked over, on medication and hopefully recovering quicker. I'm wobbly and over-tired so it's a day in bed for me.


Get well soon. But don't rush the recovery. It's very easy to tell yourself you're feeling better and then go on to knock yourself out overdoing it.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2022)

Black bin has been emptied and returned to its standing .


----------



## Hebe (30 Jun 2022)

Go easy @DCLane . Glad you're back home.

Having a coffee and listening to an audio book. Part 3 of the ironing awaits.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2022)

Eating lunch quickly, we've got a staff meeting in a few minutes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2022)

Finished lunch. Theoretically I should be in the meeting now, but no-one's turned up, so I'm keeping schtum.

I can see the meeting room from my workshop so I won't miss it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2022)

I woke up during the night any now my body is most unfairly complaining like it's my fault.


----------



## Hebe (30 Jun 2022)

Time to sort the laundry out. Judging by the thunder heads outside it won’t be going on the line.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> Time to sort the laundry out. Judging by the thunder heads outside it won’t be going on the line.



Ooh, I've never heard of thunder heads, I only knew of them as cumulonimbus. A new phrase for me!


----------



## mybike (30 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> just as long as the larvae dont eat my car when they hatch , l feel like leaving them alone just to see what happens



As long as it isn't one of these, you should be OK.









Illaveago said:


> It's not a Morris Traveller is it ?



I had the same thought.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It's not a Morris Traveller is it ?



I looked up "Morris Traveller" , l see what you mean plenty of wooden bits ...sort of hen house grafted on to a car front .


----------



## Alba Zeus (30 Jun 2022)

Just started to bucket down here, had to run out and get the trampoline in from the driveway


----------



## mybike (30 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Finished lunch. Theoretically I should be in the meeting now, but no-one's turned up, so I'm keeping schtum.
> 
> I can see the meeting room from my workshop so I won't miss it.



You don't fancy being the first?


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2022)

I have a question pertaining to cats for @Reynard and anyone else who is owned by a cat.

Kizzy is not keen on sitting on people. Sometimes she jumps up on my lap in a "tizzy" purring loudly and not settling. I think she is trying to tell me that she has seen something large, another cat or dog in the garden, but that is just a guess really. A few years ago, she did this regularly at dusk, and I worked out it was because a fox was patrolling his territory. Kizzy came in when she saw the fox. 

So, I am reluctant to go out into the garden every time she does this, to see what has upset her. By the time I get there, what ever it was will have moved on. How should I reassure her? Or does she just think she is safer with me, than outside?


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

Cool and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, but I also overslept massively. Oops. Anyways, I have done some writing, and I have done a bit of gardening. Namely watering and adding extra support for the tomatoes. My crop is coming on nicely.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## cookiemonster (30 Jun 2022)

😅


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have a question pertaining to cats for @Renard and anyone else who is owned by a cat.
> 
> Kizzy is not keen on sitting on people. Sometimes she jumps up on my lap in a "tizzy" purring loudly and not settling. I think she is trying to tell me that she has seen something large, another cat or dog in the garden, but that is just a guess really. A few years ago, she did this regularly at dusk, and I worked out it was because a fox was patrolling his territory. Kizzy came in when she saw the fox.
> 
> So, I am reluctant to go out into the garden every time she does this, to see what has upset her. By the time I get there, what ever it was will have moved on. How should I reassure her? Or does she just think she is safer with me, than outside?



Hmm...

Give her a fuss and let her be, really. Could be she just wants a bit of attention. Purring can mean one of several things including: I'm happy, I'm non-threatening or I'm not feeling very well. 

Cat-human language interaction is known to be unique for every cat-human partnership. I notice it with my two. They both have different ways of telling me the same thing. So because I don't know Kizzy, I won't be able to work out what she really wants or is trying to say.

If she was worried about something or someone intruding on her home range, the body language would be distinctly more sweary. Maybe this might help:


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I looked up "Morris Traveller" , l see what you mean plenty of wooden bits ...sort of hen house grafted on to a car front .



They were common when I were a lad, I think good ones fetch decent money now.


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2022)

Thank you @Reynard for those diagrams. The poses that Kizzy adopts when she "perches" on me. is the frightened/worried ones. So If I just stay where I am, she will "think" I will keep her safe. 

I say "think" because we cannot antithropom anthropophim know our cat's emotions with any exactitude.


----------



## postman (30 Jun 2022)

Postman what a romantic fool.Flowers for Mrs P.


----------



## dave r (30 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> oh dear i forgot it is brown bin day,the wagon has just gone passed.The grass cuttings will ferment a ittle longer now.On a more positive note i did not forget our 32 second Wedding Anniversary today.A nice not too soppy card and a beautiful bunch of flowers given to Mrs P.Out tonight Sheesh Mahal Indian restaurant.



Happy anniversary postman.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

Lovely luncheon of an extra-mature cheddar and chutney (home made pineapple & chilli) sandwich, a chunk of pork pie, a pear, a tangerine, some cherries and two


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

Happy anniversary @postman  

The flowers you bought for Mrs P are beautiful. I'd say you're a man of fine taste.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I looked up "Morris Traveller" , l see what you mean plenty of wooden bits ...sort of hen house grafted on to a car front .



Some that I've seen should have been called ''Moss Traveller.''


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> Thank you @Reynard for those diagrams. The poses that Kizzy adopts when she "perches" on me. is the frightened/worried ones. So If I just stay where I am, she will "think" I will keep her safe.
> 
> I say "think" because we cannot antithropom anthropophim know our cat's emotions with any exactitude.



You're welcome, hun xxx 

Anthropomorphise


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> Time to sort the laundry out. Judging by the thunder heads outside it won’t be going on the line.



There was lightning over the hills as I came back from work just now.


----------



## postman (30 Jun 2022)

Reynard said:


> Happy anniversary @postman
> 
> The flowers you bought for Mrs P are beautiful. I'd say you're a man of fine taste.


you have made an old man very happy.What a day today second coat of paint on celing and walls.Very romantic.


----------



## postman (30 Jun 2022)

with my afternoon fancy coffee,i call it fancy because it comes out of one of those gurgling coffee machines.I was given a vey sticky and sweet danish pastry it was superb.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I looked up "Morris Traveller" , l see what you mean plenty of wooden bits ...sort of hen house grafted on to a car front .



About that era there were a few different makes of cars based on wooden frames. Known as "Estate Cars" in those days.
Edit to add they were also known as "Shooting Breaks" [ or was it Brakes]


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> About that era there were a few different makes of cars based on wooden frames. Known as "Estate Cars" in those days.



The Mini was another one. There's a very nice Traveller in this neck of the woods that I see regularly. I got chatting with the owner while at the tip pre-covid. It's a year older than my saloon, but the same colour. (Almond Green)


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2022)

My dad had a Mini Countryman.. 







Summat like this one


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2022)

We have had a very small amount of dampness this afternoon


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

I need a


----------



## Hebe (30 Jun 2022)

Happy Anniversary @postman and postlady!


----------



## Hebe (30 Jun 2022)

It has stopped raining.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2022)

Hebe said:


> It has stopped raining.



It'll be starting here soon, just you wait and see.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2022)

There's a mint condition left hand drive Morris Minor Clubman in the village where my family live It's a lovely restoration job but I don't know who owns it unfortunately.


----------



## DCLane (30 Jun 2022)

postman said:


> you have made an old man very happy.What a day today second coat of paint on celing and walls.Very romantic.



But if Mrs Postman is a home-bird you'll have earned a postbag full of brownie points


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

Yep... Nadal's thatch is definitely thinning.


----------



## pawl (30 Jun 2022)

MrsP myself MrsP sister and her husband have been out for lunch.The Birch Tree Bardon Road Coalville Great food at reasonable price Staff are great and helpful.

I have no other connection than a satisfied customer.This was our third visit since early June

Well worth a visit if you are in the area.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I looked up "Morris Traveller" , l see what you mean plenty of wooden bits ...sort of hen house grafted on to a car front .



The woodwork isn't there to make it look pretty , it forms the structure for the rear section .


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jun 2022)

Lovely sunny day so spent a lot of time trying to tidy up the border beside my front path. Needs another going over in a day or so one it has settled again.
I can cycle reasonable distances with no problem but spending a lot of time doing gentle gardening on my hands and knees knackers me. Some shrubs had to be cut back as well as they were growing out over the path and holly at head height is not good.
Next is the path to my top shed which has almost vanished and the edges need to be cut back very soon. I am loath to cut too much as there are a lot of vetches with flowers the bees seem to like.


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My dad had a Mini Countryman..
> 
> View attachment 651025
> 
> ...



AFAIK the wood on the Minor genuinely was a structural part of the car but on the Mini it was purely decorational. 

Ford also made a Cortina estate with fake wood trim on the sides in the '60s My uncle had one. I don't remember the car but I seen photos of it. Would be extremely rare today. 

The Minor Traveller was a very practical design for it's time.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2022)

The Morris Traveller is a bit like an inside out Morgan. They both have ash frames .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2022)

I knocked an SD card out of another camera to try it on my new camera . I have been slowly finding out how the controls work and how to alter the settings . I will have to try one of my old lenses on it so that I can compare it with my K10D .
I've decided that I won't be able to make the coach trip to the Tower of London on Saturday with my wife . I've been out of it again today and I don't think I could last a whole day out . My wife eventually found a friend who will go with her .


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2022)

This is the Cortina Woody. Not the Ford styling department's finest hour...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2022)

I've just gone and opened my big mouth and suggested to a friend that we go on a bike tour in April 2023.

He likes the idea.


----------



## postman (30 Jun 2022)

just back from Sheesh Mahal restaurant in Kirkstall.Chicken and meat Laziz,just the right amount of bite,a naan bread pilau rice and a pint of Kingfisher,feeling rather sleepy what a great evening


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2022)

I finally got around to getting a small table to sit beside my armchair to give me something to set my drink on.

I've just put it together. The legs screw on and it is of such high quality that the threaded part isn't even in the centre. I suppose it only cost €10.

It's sturdy enough, just not made with much accuracy.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Jun 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The woodwork isn't there to make it look pretty , it forms the structure for the rear section .



I disagree , why make the rear structure from wood when the front end is all metal and glass. Why not make the whole vehicle out of steel. It was clearly a decision to produce a vehicle which had a particular "look" in order to attract a particular type of punter .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Jun 2022)

oldwheels said:


> About that era there were a few different makes of cars based on wooden frames. Known as "Estate Cars" in those days.
> Edit to add they were also known as "Shooting Breaks" [ or was it Brakes]



Nice bit of marketing , appealing to the wannabe huntin' shootin' and fishin' fraternity perhaps


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jun 2022)

Just put some evening snack out for the hogs that visit our garden overnight


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2022)

And the rain has come.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2022)

It's been raining but it isn't now.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jun 2022)

Meatballs in tomato sauce and rice. I added some soured cream to the sauce.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2022)

DCLane said:


> @tyred - I struggled to get back into the UK once when my passport and driving licence showed the 'big' me.
> 
> I got back in by showing them by British Cycling race licence.


You need only prove that you live here, a passport isn't required for re-entry.


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Nice bit of marketing , appealing to the wannabe huntin' shootin' and fishin' fraternity perhaps



According to an article I remember reading by LJK Setright, all these "conversions" had their origin in the coach-built days of the 1920s when rich people's old knackered saloons were re-worked by the local coach builder to fulfil a new function - an estate was for landowners to drive around their estate in with space to carry whatever they needed to carry. A station wagon was for picking visitors up from the local railway station. A shooting brake was used to transport shooting parties. Car manufacturers started to spot a niche in the market by selling their own versions, probably coach built in small numbers hence the timber framing. Things like the Morris Traveller (and there were bigger versions of it too I think based on larger models like the Oxford, just not so common) were e just a continuation of the theme and an attempt to appear upmarket by aping what the aristocracy had been doing before the war.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> This is the Cortina Woody. Not the Ford styling department's finest hour...
> 
> View attachment 651042



It recalls US ''woody'' style station wagons rather well, though.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 650992
> 
> 
> 😅


I know that mobile number!
And from the other numbers I shouldn't.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I woke up during the night any now my body is most unfairly complaining like it's my fault.



Probably that 13 minute lunch break.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jun 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I disagree , why make the rear structure from wood when the front end is all metal and glass. Why not make the whole vehicle out of steel. It was clearly a decision to produce a vehicle which had a particular "look" in order to attract a particular type of punter .



Those panels are single skin . They need the wooden frames for support . They replaced a rear end on Wheeler Dealers . I thought the same as you in thinking that it was just fancy dressing .


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It recalls US ''woody'' style station wagons rather well, though.



My Father's was rather like the 1973 versions seen on Wikipedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oldsmobile_Custom_Cruiser


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2022)

A true land barge, 2 facing offset seats unfolded from the rear floor, or very back as we called it.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jun 2022)

Absolutely narking fackered after a day of heavy lifting at work and I won't be upset if I never see polypropylene sacking wrapped cartons ever again.

The good news is that I called in at the local supermarket on the way home for some rolls for tea but, in a spot of @Reynard inspired yellow stickering, I ended up with 3 x 1kg packs of good quality chicken breasts for £1.60 each so my freezer now contains 12 individually cling film wrapped pieces for 40p each.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jun 2022)

Speicher said:


> Is Snork one of the Moomins?


Or one of the Banana Splits


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Absolutely narking fackered after a day of heavy lifting at work and I won't be upset if I never see polypropylene sacking wrapped cartons ever again.
> 
> The good news is that I called in at the local supermarket on the way home for some rolls for tea but, in a spot of @Reynard inspired yellow stickering, I ended up with 3 x 1kg packs of good quality chicken breasts for £1.60 each so my freezer now contains 12 individually cling film wrapped pieces for 40p each.



I wholeheartedly approve


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

That Toleman photo I was sent yesterday is driving me nuts. 

The information to hand is incomplete, the main issue being that I don't know whether this was a private test session or not. With everything else, a certain amount of joining the dots is inevitably required, correlating visual clues with other items in my archive. This is often the case when I'm sent stuff at random.

Until that one piece of information comes to light though, the problem I have is working out whether I am saying I'm right because I desperately WANT that to be the case, or whether I'm saying am I right because all the small clues that I *have* managed to pick up on really do add up...

Answers on a postcard, please.


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2022)

I'm standing on the platform waiting for the train to the Land of Nod but someone tells me that there is a rail strike and disrupted services.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> That Toleman photo I was sent yesterday is driving me nuts.
> 
> The information to hand is incomplete, the main issue being that I don't know whether this was a private test session or not. With everything else, a certain amount of joining the dots is inevitably required, correlating visual clues with other items in my archive. This is often the case when I'm sent stuff at random.
> 
> ...


You're saying it's right, because you want it to be right.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm standing on the platform waiting for the train to the Land of Nod but someone tells me that there is a rail strike and disrupted services.


Fall asleep on one of the seats on the platform.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're saying it's right, because you want it to be right.



I am actually waiting for a heads-up from the former Toleman press officer. In the mean time...


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

Anyways,  is drunked, tea cake is ated and the cats have gone to bed. Time I joined them.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2022)

PPFDOTMNR

Edit to add, the halfway point of this year will be midday on the 2nd July. (The 183rd day of the year.)


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2022)

Pipped at the post...


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just gone and opened my big mouth and suggested to a friend that we go on a bike tour in April 2023.
> 
> He likes the idea.



Cologne-Stuttgart is now being floated as an idea.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2022)

Morning damp underfoot but mostly blue skies


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2022)

Garden birds fed
First cuppa went down well
Ernie not due until tomorrow ...hopefully


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Cologne-Stuttgart is now being floated as an idea.



A bit like Venice ?


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2022)

I have today off work


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2022)

Morning.
Still not feeling not very special . I decided that it would be best for me to stay at home on Saturday rather than go to The Tower of London by coach with my wife . We tried to find out what the schedule was but none was forth coming . I've been struggling for past couple of days not doing anything so a day out wandering around wouldn't be a good idea. My wife has found a friend to take my place .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I have today off work



Enjoy it 



Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Still not feeling not very special . I decided that it would be best for me to stay at home on Saturday rather than go to The Tower of London by coach with my wife . We tried to find out what the schedule was but none was forth coming . I've been struggling for past couple of days not doing anything so a day out wandering around wouldn't be a good idea. My wife has found a friend to take my place .



Sounds like a sensible plan , hope you feel with it soon


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2022)

The rain we had yesterday was the first time for ages that hasn't left my car covered in dust.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2022)

I've been shopping 🛒


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2022)

Watching a couple of sparrows de bug one of our rose bushes


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2022)

Has anyone seen the planets all lined up in an arc?
I've been up early a few times this week . I think on Monday I was up just after 3 and saw 3. I stayed up for a while as the sky was clear but didn't see any more. I was awake about 4 on Tuesday but only saw 2 as there was some cloud around . This morning again at 3 I only saw 2.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jul 2022)

A damp morning so far and no improvement forecast but not much wind.
Calmac have cancelled the late ferry tonight due to "staff illness". I doubt anybody local believes this as they have been in the habit of cancelling that ferry for the last couple of years for a variety of excuses. In any case how do they know in advance that some vital crew member is going to be ill.
It used to be well used and was a very social trip when it was much later at 2330hrs as locals used it when returning from day trips to Glasgow for shopping etc. The road home from the ferry after midnight was a bit of a race track but never heard of any accidents.
We used to call it "The Midnight Runner"


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2022)

There was a guy waiting at the pedestrian crossing with a steady stream of traffic going past when I was walking up town but noticed he hadn't pressed the button on the crossing so I did. He told me off for stopping the traffic and it wasn't fair on drivers. I should have waited for a gap in the traffic like he was doing 

Poor drivers. Imagine having to press those big, heavy clutch and brake pedals...


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I finally got around to getting a small table to sit beside my armchair to give me something to set my drink on.
> 
> I've just put it together. The legs screw on and it is of such high quality that the threaded part isn't even in the centre. I suppose it only cost €10.
> 
> It's sturdy enough, just not made with much accuracy.


We have one


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> We have one



We've got one like that, brought it from Amazon, very useful, we've also got a small nest of tables, useful when we have visitors.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I have today off work


My favourite day of the working week.

I also have the day off so a decent lie in has been had and a mug of coffee just finished. Two or three hours of pottering about and listening to the radio before heading off to Nottingham again.


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> We've got one like that, brought it from Amazon, very useful, we've also got a small nest of tables, useful when we have visitors.



Ours came from Amazon

Correction Mrs P bought it from B&M


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2022)

Finished pulling hawthorn thorns out of the soles of my shoes, about a third of the way through prickly hedge pruning, black thorn is next.


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> About that era there were a few different makes of cars based on wooden frames. Known as "Estate Cars" in those days.
> Edit to add they were also known as "Shooting Breaks" [ or was it Brakes]



The latter.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jul 2022)

I’ve just set up my answer phone message.


----------



## Moon bunny (1 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> The latter.



But, strangely, the word was originally used for the small vehicles used to _break_-in carriage horses, those vehicles being pressed into service to carry shooting parties over rough tracks on the moorland which would spoil a better carriage.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2022)

Hmmmm. Coffee then dog walkies or dog walkies then coffee?

Thinking about it, if I have one before then I can have another one afterwards, too. 
That means I've gained one coffee


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Or one of the Banana Splits
> View attachment 651071



Hold the Bus!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2022)

Enjoying a quiet lunch break hidden in a conference room. I've only got an hour left anyway because I'm travelling to Stuttgart soon.

As an added advantage the weather is clearing up.


----------



## alicat (1 Jul 2022)

The washing on the line is wetter than when I hung it out yesterday,


----------



## alicat (1 Jul 2022)

Bonus mundane news: I'm hungry.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jul 2022)

I’ve been pottering in the front garden and chatting with random passers by.


----------



## postman (1 Jul 2022)

The large front bedroom is finally ready to accept its final two coats of emulsion Silver Cloud Matt.The awful dark blue has taken three coats of basic white emulsion to block it out.Two coats of white undercoat has nearly blocked it out on the woodwork,the Satin finish will give a solid finish with two coats.It looks really solid at the moment.Going to have to be careful with the top coats my eyes are not as good as they were and over the last few days i have noticed patches where i have missed bits.A big area on the ceiling had to be flicked over this morning.Final push Saturday and finished Monday.No Sunday going to church.


----------



## pawl (1 Jul 2022)

Just noticed that the bridal path R119 that runs from Peckelton Lane Desford to Peckleton has closed for up to six months while work at Caterpillar takes place No alternative is available 

If this will be closed permanently or if an alternative will when the work is completed be provided


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Lovely sunny day so spent a lot of time trying to tidy up the border beside my front path. Needs another going over in a day or so one it has settled again.
> I can cycle reasonable distances with no problem but spending a lot of time doing gentle gardening on my hands and knees knackers me. Some shrubs had to be cut back as well as they were growing out over the path and holly at head height is not good.
> Next is the path to my top shed which has almost vanished and the edges need to be cut back very soon. I am loath to cut too much as there are a lot of vetches with flowers the bees seem to like.



Gardening is work - cycling is pleasure.


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> AFAIK the wood on the Minor genuinely was a structural part of the car but on the Mini it was purely decorational.
> 
> Ford also made a Cortina estate with fake wood trim on the sides in the '60s My uncle had one. I don't remember the car but I seen photos of it. Would be extremely rare today.
> 
> The Minor Traveller was a very practical design for it's time.



A friend had one, he was rather obsessed with it. That's the sort of car they were.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> Gardening is work - cycling is pleasure.



Both gardening and cycling are a pleasure.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> A friend had one, he was rather obsessed with it. That's the sort of car they were.



I know a NZ Engineeer who had one despite being able to easily afford something more modern, becasue she loved the way she could always fix it no matter what went wrong.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

Mostly grey here chez Casa Reynard, and a bit squelchy underfoot thanks to overnight rain.

Slept OK-ish. Did some gardening this morning, cleared up a furball that someone deposited on my bedroom floor and am now sat watching FP1 from Silverstone. It has been raining there, so it's also probably been raining on our correspondents from Northamptonshire.

I've also done some more detective work on that photo, and have managed to narrow the timeframe down quite considerably. I have now established that it was taken prior to the first _official_ test of the TG181, that being at Silverstone in March '81 with Brian Henton at the wheel. This does tip the odds in my favour somewhat.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Jul 2022)

Watching the start of the TDF on ITV4.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with extra mature Cheddar and pineapple chutney, and the other with sliced avocado, plus a pear, a tangerine and two 

We had a shower of biblical proportions while eating lunch. At least I won't need to water anything this afternoon.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jul 2022)

It was sunny earlier, then it rained quite heavily for ¼hr (as our Fengineer noted). Now it's back to cloudy sunshine.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It was sunny earlier, then it rained quite heavily for ¼hr (as our Fengineer noted). Now it's back to cloudy sunshine.



Fengineer.

Me likey.


----------



## postman (1 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with extra mature Cheddar and pineapple chutney, and the other with sliced avocado, plus a pear, a tangerine and two
> 
> We had a shower of biblical proportions while eating lunch. At least I won't need to water anything this afternoon.


i love the way you describe your meals,makes my sarnies quite tame.So therefore you are now the Cycle Chat food critic.All in favour say aye.


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> i love the way you describe your meals,makes my sarnies quite tame.So therefore you are now the Cycle Chat food critic.All in favour say aye.



aye


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Watching the start of the TDF on ITV4.



Via a VPN.

A bit wet in Copenhagen.


----------



## postman (1 Jul 2022)

in a few minutes i have to go rummaging in the dustbin,no we have not fallen on hard times.Its i have just remembered i have left part of the roller mechanism in the waste.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

Almost time for FP2, and then after that, I need to tootle off to pick up the parental's prescription.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2022)

Well, to celebrate the arrival of July - very nearly half the year in - I'm running a bath.


----------



## postman (1 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, to celebrate the arrival of July - very nearly half the year in - I'm running a bath.


my nose runs more than i do.


----------



## postman (1 Jul 2022)

Back from bin foraging,and i have rescued the offending part.It was half hanging out of the paint wet roller sleeve.I will need it for the staircase job.


----------



## mybike (1 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> According to an article I remember reading by LJK Setright, all these "conversions" had their origin in the coach-built days of the 1920s when rich people's old knackered saloons were re-worked by the local coach builder to fulfil a new function - an estate was for landowners to drive around their estate in with space to carry whatever they needed to carry. A station wagon was for picking visitors up from the local railway station. A shooting brake was used to transport shooting parties. Car manufacturers started to spot a niche in the market by selling their own versions, probably coach built in small numbers hence the timber framing. Things like the Morris Traveller (and there were bigger versions of it too I think based on larger models like the Oxford, just not so common) were e just a continuation of the theme and an attempt to appear upmarket by aping what the aristocracy had been doing before the war.



I recall a friend at school whose father had a RR with a wooden body, much like the Morris 1000 traveller. There was a certain amount of mockery, but seeing my father didn't even have a car ....

Edited to add a picture of what I think it may have looked like.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Both gardening and cycling are a pleasure.



I worked as a jobbing gardener for a while and mostly enjoyed it. In later life I had a large garden which took a lot of work which is now beyond me so it turned into a chore and not a pleasure.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jul 2022)

Started out a damp dismal day but by early afternoon sun came out and it has been nice ever since.
Trying to reduce the amount of useful junk I seem to have accumulated over the years I had a run to the dump with some stuff for the charity shop container. Continued on up to Glengorm which put me in mind of a shortish trike run I may do. Cannot do the full run from home as the hills are pretty steep and there are a lot of them. I used to do it on 2 wheels regularly but that was 10 years ago and not on 3 wheels.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> I recall a friend at school whose father had a RR with a wooden body, much like the Morris 1000 traveller. There was a certain amount of mockery, but seeing my father didn't even have a car ....
> 
> Edited to add a picture of what I think it may have looked like.
> 
> View attachment 651108



It looks lovely, but apart from maintenance, all that would break into sharpened stakes in the event of an accident.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

Parental unit's prescrition picked up. Now have a  and one of those Lindor jobbies.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It looks lovely, but apart from maintenance, all that would break into sharpened stakes in the event of an accident.



Mmmmm, but Rollers are heavy old things. Anything that hits that will likely come off second best.


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, but Rollers are heavy old things. Anything that hits that will likely come off second best.



It has the impact absorbing, pedestrian knee-capping leaf springs on the front I see.


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2022)

Does the young guy up the street not realise that putting a huge straight-through exhaust on a three cylinder Corsa does not make it sound cool or sporty? It just sounds like a demented wasp trapped in a food blender.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Does the young guy up the street not realise that putting a huge straight-through exhaust on a three cylinder Corsa does not make it sound cool or sporty? It just sounds like a demented wasp trapped in a food blender.



I've just spat my tea all over the laptop...


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, but Rollers are heavy old things. Anything that hits that will likely come off second best.



Side impact would be nasty.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Side impact would be nasty.



Have you seen the chassis on these things? Steel girders like the Forth Bridge... It'll be the person who hits it that ends up full of splinters...

Besides, wood is a natural composite - it shatters to dissipate energy. In some instances, it's actually better than metal, which crumples.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2022)

I've just eaten a Cheese and tomato ketchup sandwich.

That's class, that is.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2022)

Sun's out


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It looks lovely, but apart from maintenance, all that would break into sharpened stakes in the event of an accident.



That could prove quite useful if it were to be stolen by vampires...


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> I recall a friend at school whose father had a RR with a wooden body, much like the Morris 1000 traveller. There was a certain amount of mockery, but seeing my father didn't even have a car ....
> 
> Edited to add a picture of what I think it may have looked like.
> 
> View attachment 651108




That looks a tad agricultural.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

Pasta tonnato this evening for supper, using up the last of the tomato sauce from the meatballs. Half a can of tuna went into that, the rest of the can of tuna resides in the cats.


----------



## Hebe (1 Jul 2022)

Empty house early night. If I can get off the sofa and up the stairs. Ambushed by tiredness.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2022)

So will I be up early in the morning for a few miles?


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Have you seen the chassis on these things? Steel girders like the Forth Bridge... It'll be the person who hits it that ends up full of splinters...
> 
> Besides, wood is a natural composite - it shatters to dissipate energy. In some instances, it's actually better than metal, which crumples.



A friend of my uncle's was killed in an accident years ago at the wheel of a MK II Escort. He slid off the road on ice at relatively low speed into a fence and one of the posts in the fence actually pierced the car body work and through the chest with fatal consequences. Stray bits of wood are not to be taken lightly in a collision.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

Back to that photo.

There is a tree in that paddock, which is rare and rules out a lot of circuits. And the garage thingy in the background is made of corrugated sheeting painted an emerald green. AFAIK there's only one circuit in the UK that I can match both to.

At the time, it was a bit of a dilapidated sh*thole that only hosted private testing.

So, I now have a timeframe, a location and a near certainty that there was no public present. One can't discount the odd rubbernecker I suppose, but the odds are small.

Ergo the young lad in the parka is more than likely who I think it is.

The one frustration is that the adult male standing next to him has had his head cropped off (the photographer was concentrating on the car, not on the onlookers), and that frustrates me. Because that one person's identity would have made this whole thing so much easier...


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2022)

I'm going to watch a documentary I have found on YouTube about Dr Alex Moulton.

My new table is great improvement as I now have somewhere to set my beer bottle


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jul 2022)

I'm watching a Bat flying around outside .


----------



## DCLane (1 Jul 2022)

I was supposed to be going to Belgium with my son's team next week: as it'd be day 9 of me having Covid and he's also tested positive now it's not sensible to expose the other riders to the risk. Instead I'll stay home and try to recover.

Today I'm still struggling to breathe at times, but am slowly feeling better than Wednesday evening when I landed in A&E. I get about 45 minutes of 'OK' then it goes pear-shaped for a while, returning to 'OK' for another 45 minutes. Today I only managed to send a total of one e-mail and edit my re-sit exams for release in a few weeks' time - but I was working. Talking is very difficult; it's a mixture of word-cough-pause-word which both hurts and takes ages to converse.

Fortunately son no. 2 only has mild symptoms, but he's off racing for a minimum of 2 weeks under British Cycling guidelines for his and other rider's safety.

Oh, and if someone you know still says Covid's a myth, send them my way. I'll cough on them as it's all I'm currently capable of doing


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So will I be up early in the morning for a few miles?



Yes.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

I do *SO* love being right...


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jul 2022)

A large brown spider with faintly translucent legs just walked over my keyboard but he disappeared, stage left.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Has anyone seen the planets all lined up in an arc?
> I've been up early a few times this week . I think on Monday I was up just after 3 and saw 3. I stayed up for a while as the sky was clear but didn't see any more. I was awake about 4 on Tuesday but only saw 2 as there was some cloud around . This morning again at 3 I only saw 2.


Think you're a week too late, for the best chance of seeing them.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jul 2022)

I am having a celebratory


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> i love the way you describe your meals,makes my sarnies quite tame.So therefore you are now the Cycle Chat food critic.All in favour say aye.



I am in flavour of the motion of the Member from Leeds.


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Jul 2022)

But what kind of cheese is best?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jul 2022)

Good morning. Catching the Early train to Stuttgart today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> But what kind of cheese is best?
> 
> View attachment 651151



I'd say that was the safest option on the page; the first one is likely to get you arrested for being a stalker, or nicking shoes.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'd say that was the safest option on the page; the first one is likely to get you arrested for being a stalker, or nicking shoes.



Throwing a maiden backwards into a river seems a bit harsh too.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Catching the Early train to Stuttgart today.



Enjoy your trip . 



slowmotion said:


> Throwing a maiden backwards into a river seems a bit harsh too.



I can think of a few I would quite happily do that to 



deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes.



Well it looks like I am


----------



## Hebe (2 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> i love the way you describe your meals,makes my sarnies quite tame.So therefore you are now the Cycle Chat food critic.All in favour say aye.



Aye aye.


----------



## Hebe (2 Jul 2022)

Take things very easy @DCLane - 9 days is still quite early in the covid recovery arc. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> But what kind of cheese is best?
> 
> View attachment 651151



I wouldn't go that far ! Maybe think you are strange or lost the plot !


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2022)

I'm nearly up. It's bed stripping day, today. I need a pee. 

These need to be done in a particular order..


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Think you're a week too late, for the best chance of seeing them.



Typical! 
They always put on these shows at the most inconvenient times ! Either the weather is cloudy or late at night when everyone is fast asleep!


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jul 2022)

Morning.
I wish Mike from the Beeb would hide his light under his Bushell.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2022)

Ernie didn't turn up.. 😔


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Ernie didn't turn up.. 😔



Need to check ours


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2022)

Back home after 21.51 miles
First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Need to check ours



Thank you for my £50 Ernie


----------



## pawl (2 Jul 2022)

slowmotion said:


> A large brown spider with faintly translucent legs just walked over my keyboard but he disappeared, stage left.



He was trying to get on the web


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, but Rollers are heavy old things. Anything that hits that will likely come off second best.



Does remind me that a friend was a garage manager. The garage was owned by a family who made a lot of money selling milk as well as all dairy produce and also had a business with hens producing lots of eggs.
The Patriach of the family decided he wanted a Roller so my friend was deputed to take him to a suitable dealer. Looking at a possible car he produced a tape measure and carefully measured the back seats area. The sales man was bit bemused and was even more dumfounded when it was explained to him that the back had to be suitable for carrying cartons of eggs.
Even worse payment was in cash.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Does the young guy up the street not realise that putting a huge straight-through exhaust on a three cylinder Corsa does not make it sound cool or sporty? It just sounds like a demented wasp trapped in a food blender.



Or a mobile chainsaw?


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> That looks a tad agricultural.



I remember those from when I lived in Helensburgh.


----------



## postman (2 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Does remind me that a friend was a garage manager. The garage was owned by a family who made a lot of money selling milk as well as all dairy produce and also had a business with hens producing lots of eggs.
> The Patriach of the family decided he wanted a Roller so my friend was deputed to take him to a suitable dealer. Looking at a possible car he produced a tape measure and carefully measured the back seats area. The sales man was bit bemused and was even more dumfounded when it was explained to him that the back had to be suitable for carrying cartons of eggs.
> Even worse payment was in cash.


My mate made a killing in the building trade in the early 70's.So he sort of semi retired.Bought a second hand Rolls Royce and got passionate about golf of all things.So one day he is letting me sit in it.In the footwell were some small wooden peg like things,what are these i asked,oh they are golf tees,you rest your balls on them when you drive off.Hell i said Rolls Royce think of everything.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jul 2022)

Another wet day in prospect with moderate winds followed by several wet days but variable winds.
At least Ernie has given me £50 this month which is down on last month but better than nothing.
Meanwhile I need to try again to sort out my immerser setting as the consumption is higher than in the past which negates the savings on standard rate. My usage pattern has not changed so I suspect a faulty thermostat.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2022)

£50 from Ernie to show that he hasn't lost my details. Lateish start for me today. Though I don't think I can really call it a start as I've only managed to make a pot of tea so far and I haven't even finished my first mug.


----------



## Moon bunny (2 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I wouldn't go that far ! Maybe think you are strange or lost the plot !



It’s the one below with “drops of fresh blood“ that has me worried.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'd say that was the safest option on the page; the first one is likely to get you arrested for being a stalker, or nicking shoes.


Gets better? as you read down the page.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Gets better? as you read down the page.
> View attachment 651179



So _that's _why my chat-up lines rarely worked.. Not enough cheese, obviously!


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> So _that's _why my chat-up lines rarely worked.. Not enough cheese, obviously!


That or your sweat and blood isn't good enough.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2022)

Tomato plants planted just got to wait now for some growth


----------



## Hebe (2 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> But what kind of cheese is best?
> 
> View attachment 651151



Lancashire or Cheshire. Or a really good Cheddar.


----------



## Bollo (2 Jul 2022)

Been to the tip.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2022)

Pre lunch stroll completed


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jul 2022)

Still not decided which hedgehog house to go for…


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2022)

Grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard, but quite warm nonetheless.

Slept ok, though went to bed very late (lady issues) and then had a very strange dream about buying pastries at Waterloo Station with a particular racing driver. No cheese was involved, I assure you.

I have spent the morning doing some writing and watching the FP3 from Silverstone. Now watching the W-series. There's the F1 qualifying at 3, and then right after, the E-prix from Marrakech.

Had a good evening chatting with my mate Simon on messenger last night. I'm responsible for an epic typo that is still making me giggle this morning. At the time, I was laughing so hard I was crying, and the cats were looking at me like I'd completely lost the plot. That ship sailed years ago, so the furry girls are behind the times, somewhat...

Although as a result of our collective nerding yesterday, I have bought yet another book off him. This is what happens when you've a bestie who sells books for a living.  This time, it's that hefty tome on the history of Toleman. I only have the much smaller volume by Bob Constanduros published in the mid 1980s.


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2022)

Day 5 of COVID and things seem to be improving somewhat; my temperature is down a bit, fewer breathing issues but I still feel absolutely exhausted.

Another day of doing very little.

Son no. 2 is on day 2 and is faring far better than me, but he misses a national championship race today where he had a good chance to win.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> Lancashire or Cheshire. Or a really good Cheddar.


It'd have to be Wensleydale.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2022)

Had a corned beef and pineapple chutney sandwich for luncheon, plus a pear, a tangerine and half an avocado.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2022)

Now watching the qually from Silverstone.

Aaaaaaaaah, the great British summer...


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2022)

Right, time for me to put some presentable clothes on and toddle off to Tesco to do a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jul 2022)

I keep "losing" things. My box with wing nuts has not turned up yet and a claw hammer I had in the greenhouse [no comments please] has vanished. My shed is not locked and the greenhouse is open but doubt thievery tho' tourists have been known to indulge. It would take some persistence to get at my shed anyway as I nearly need a machete to get there myself.
I do remember buying a packet of lettuce seed on my last mainland trip. I had it in the car and put it somewhere so safe I cannot find it now.
The rain stopped by mid afternoon and it looks not too bad outside now but rain is forecast again tomorrow.
An ambulance with blue and twos has just gone past heading towards the golf course.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I keep "losing" things. My box with wing nuts has not turned up yet and a claw hammer I had in the greenhouse [no comments please] has vanished. My shed is not locked and the greenhouse is open but doubt thievery tho' tourists have been known to indulge. It would take some persistence to get at my shed anyway as I nearly need a machete to get there myself.
> I do remember buying a packet of lettuce seed on my last mainland trip. I had it in the car and put it somewhere so safe I cannot find it now.
> The rain stopped by mid afternoon and it looks not too bad outside now but rain is forecast again tomorrow.
> An ambulance with blue and twos has just gone past heading towards the golf course.


Those aren't the lettuce seedlings that you put in a window box, are they?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2022)

Took my wife on her first 100km ride today. Went well with cafe at 60km. Back before the rain hit as well!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2022)

Police helicopter out and about


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Police helicopter out and about



Lucky you have your disguise on. They are still looking for you after that train robbery.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Lucky you have your disguise on. They are still looking for you after that train robbery.



Hey you leave uncle Ronnie alone


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Those aren't the lettuce seedlings that you put in a window box, are they?



Nope. They are to replace the window box ones in due course.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Nope. They are to replace the window box ones in due course.


Phew! I've been wondering how on earth I remembered something about your lettuces. Memory is the weirdest of things.


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2022)

27 miles on my Moulton tonight. 

It would have been a bit more but cut it short as I was racing a big black rain cloud and made it in the nick of time as it started to rain as I put the bike in the shed!


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> 27 miles on my Moulton tonight.
> 
> It would have been a bit more but cut it short as I was racing a big black rain cloud and made it in the nick of time as it started to rain as I put the bike in the shed!



You did better than I did, the rain started when I was half way home, I got in like a drowned rat.


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> You did better than I did, the rain started when I was half way home, I got in like a drowned rat.



I'd love to say it's because I'm such a wonderfully fast cyclist cruising along at 20MPH plusI think I was just lucky for once.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2022)

No great abundance when stickering this evening - at times it felt like scratching the bottom of the barrel. But I didn't come home empty handed.

Picked up a chicken, a tray of pork steaks in a spicy marinade, a couple of salmon fillets, three bags of watercress, a punnet of grapes, buns and toasting muffins, and a large multipack of crisps with damaged packaging.

Really cream crackered thanks to a trolley that *refused* to turn right, so must've done double the mileage compared to usual.

Now sat back with a well-earned


----------



## dave r (2 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I'd love to say it's because I'm such a wonderfully fast cyclist cruising along at 20MPH plusI think I was just lucky for once.



The rain stopped when I was two streets from home, I was lucky a few weeks ago, I was back before it started.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jul 2022)

A day of two walks, ruined, partially, by having to go to work between them. 1½ miles with 🐶, then, as I was in Cromer, 1½ miles along the prom & up the pier.

Ice Cream was consumed and it tasted even better as I was being paid to eat it


----------



## Reynard (2 Jul 2022)

I've stumbled across this totally by accident. I've only been trying to find this clip like forever... Tiff Needell testing Paul Warwick's EJR Reynard-Speiss 883 at Snetterton for an episode of Top Gear.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf0JDzyTw2A


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2022)

Anyways, time to put the writing away for this evening and tootle off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> No great abundance when stickering this evening - at times it felt like scratching the bottom of the barrel. But I didn't come home empty handed.
> 
> Picked up a chicken, a tray of pork steaks in a spicy marinade, a couple of salmon fillets, three bags of watercress, a punnet of grapes, buns and toasting muffins, and a large multipack of crisps with damaged packaging.
> 
> ...



I spent a pleasant couple of days installing a well pump at a watercress farm in Hampshire many years ago.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've stumbled across this totally by accident. I've only been trying to find this clip like forever... Tiff Needell testing Paul Warwick's EJR Reynard-Speiss 883 at Snetterton for an episode of Top Gear.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf0JDzyTw2A




What year is that from ?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> No great abundance when stickering this evening - at times it felt like scratching the bottom of the barrel. But I didn't come home empty handed.
> 
> Picked up a chicken, a tray of pork steaks in a spicy marinade, a couple of salmon fillets, three bags of watercress, a punnet of grapes, buns and toasting muffins, and a large multipack of crisps with damaged packaging.
> 
> ...



How did it get past scrutineering ?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I spent a pleasant couple of days installing a well pump at a watercress farm in Hampshire many years ago.



That's good ! You don't want to fit a sickly one .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2022)

Morning .
It is a good job I didn't go on the coach trip to London . They didn't get back until 9 at night . I went out and caught some fish and chips at 8.30 ish so SWMBO had some tea when she came back . I had to go out at that time as our chip shops shut at 9.
I was feeling a lot better yesterday and managed to do some decorating before the GP qualifying. 
I'm not sure if my cure is down to getting over what was making me poorly or if it was some tablet I stopped taking ! . I looked on the side effects of the Contiflow tablets and it stated blocked or runny nose , or breathlessness . Those were some of the symptoms that I had. It could also have been hay fever ! . I discovered that I have had them in the pastas I found an old packet of them which had only a few missing . It could be that I didn't get on with them before .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2022)

We seem to have a pair of white doves nesting underneath our roof solar panels . I saw a pair on our roof the other day but my wife found an egg shell near our front door .


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2022)

Calendar says July but it is actually pretty


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2022)

Well that was a night of transportation woes .
Stepson's train back from Birmingham was cancelled after 1 stop then had to wait 45 minutes till the next train .

Daughter was at Adele concert in Hyde park and all the tubes were not running when she came out of concert so had to walk to Euston and just caught the train .

Is it any wonder people don't use public transport.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed
Clear blue skies made going for a ride hard to resist.


----------



## Hebe (3 Jul 2022)

Going for a shortish walk up a steep hill.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> Going for a shortish walk up a steep hill.



Enjoy


----------



## DCLane (3 Jul 2022)

Day 6 of Covid for me and I'm starting to feel better; less of a temperature and I can almost think straight.

Son no. 2 is fine and on day 3.

SWMBO tested positive this morning, which isn't a surprise but we have kept her as separate as possible once I found out on Tuesday.


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Calendar says July but it is actually pretty




View: https://youtu.be/dq8D5dUAzTY


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jul 2022)

I've been for a walk, but not up a steep hill.
I'm likely to be doing a steep hill on Friday, though 👍


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2022)

Bath towel is hanging out on the line


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Jul 2022)

Resting heart rate of 42 this morning. Haven’t seen that figure since I was 44. Fitness coming on well this year.


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2022)

A precipitatious event appears to be occurring


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jul 2022)

Rain has just started and pretty windy. I was just thinking of getting out when it started so that is postponed for probably a couple of days if the forecast is correct.
We have been having a pattern of wet mornings and dry afternoons but forecast says it will get wetter by afternoon.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> A precipitatious event appears to be occurring



Don’t leave us on a cliff hanger , what’s the event?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Don’t leave us on a cliff hanger , what’s the event?



We'll have to wet and see.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> No great abundance when stickering this evening - at times it felt like scratching the bottom of the barrel. But I didn't come home empty handed.
> 
> Picked up a chicken, a tray of pork steaks in a spicy marinade, a couple of salmon fillets, three bags of watercress, a punnet of grapes, buns and toasting muffins, and a large multipack of crisps with damaged packaging.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you swap ends when you needed to turn left?
That way it would have turned left, not right.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why didn't you swap ends when you needed to turn left?
> That way it would have turned left, not right.



I see you're familiar with the yellort!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We'll have to wet and see.



Snow chance of finding out then?


----------



## Hebe (3 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Enjoy


It was good! We found the scenic and quicker route back so that was a bonus.



DCLane said:


> Day 6 of Covid for me and I'm starting to feel better; less of a temperature and I can almost think straight.
> 
> Son no. 2 is fine and on day 3.
> 
> SWMBO tested positive this morning, which isn't a surprise but we have kept her as separate as possible once I found out on Tuesday.


For some reason I thought you were further along. Take things easy. Do you have anyone who can help out with food shopping if needed?



PeteXXX said:


> I've been for a walk, but not up a steep hill.
> I'm likely to be doing a steep hill on Friday, though 👍


Oddly, I'm really enjoying this hill. I normally drive up it to get to where the good flatter walk starts, but it's actually lovely in its own right. I'm working on fitness and losing that last half a stone, and hill walking helps, apparently.


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Don’t leave us on a cliff hanger , what’s the event?



We got some traditional summer weather.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2022)

Wanted to cut the lawn's but they are damp


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Wanted to cut the lawn's but they are damp



I think I can honestly say I have never wanted to cut a lawn.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jul 2022)

We have similar weather to @tyred.
A dismal day with light rain interspersed with heavy showers and a cold wind.
Went to visit my wildlife pal and in an interval with no rain got a tour of his garden. His flowers and shrubs are amazing. Veg ok but not so good. He also has a pond with lots of wildlife.
It is really a small version of what I remember of estate gardens and he could charge entry for tourists.
The road up tho' keeps it pretty private as the first section is more pothole than road. Met his daughter on a blind corner going up as I was coming down so had to reverse for a bit to the only passing place being nearer one than she was.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jul 2022)

@Hebe - thanks. We had shopping delivered Thursday and I've enough bits until another delivery in a couple of days.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2022)

Rather warm and dry here in the Midwestern U.S.. Holiday Monday, but I get to work, so time-and-a-half for me.It used to be, when our company was part of Copenhagen Night Watch, they sent us over boxed lunches as all the food sources were closed on the few national holidays we have in The States


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2022)

There is a jazz and blues festival in town this weekend so I might take a wander around a few local hostelries to see what is occurring and if there's any good bands anywhere.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2022)

Also, they were nice, and respected the people who worked for them


----------



## simongt (3 Jul 2022)

Went to 'The Lanes' bash in Norwich this afternoon. Very busy, lots of interesting 'artisan stalls' selling lots of interesting things. Plently of very LOUD music. Was pleasantly surprised how many 'lanes' the event has spread to which has to be good. 
However was again puzzled by the number of folk who insist on bringing dogs, especially wee ones to such events. Apart from the awkwardness of extending leads, it must be pretty traumatic for the dogs in such crowded places - ?


----------



## simongt (3 Jul 2022)

Good day today. Reproofed four waterproof coats, another coat of yacht varnish on two cathouse roofs, cut the grass, trimmed the edges, cleared the buildup of birdseed from beneath the tree ( mucky sods - ! ) , cleaned two cat water fountains and two self filling cat water bowls, went to 'The Lanes' celebrations and ended up at the pub for tea - !


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2022)

Back after the weekend in Stuttgart...


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I think I can honestly say I have never wanted to cut a lawn.



I find it relaxing


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2022)

Have emerged after a day immersed in motor racing.

That was a mind-bending race, and I've seen a fair few in my time. I've actually witnessed a similar crash at Brands in a FF1600 race. I was in the Paddock Hill stand, so was above the splash zone, but feck, that's scary to see a car vault the barrier...

Now just having a quiet evening working on some writing.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What year is that from ?



1988.

IIRC the episode aired in the autumn.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> How did it get past scrutineering ?



It was set up for oval racing.

You *need* to have stagger for that.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2022)

Chief Whip .

Know what you mean . Nudge nudge


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2022)

A jazz weekend and all I've found is Country bands.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jul 2022)

Looks like I've got a bit of catching up to do. Back to the top of page 8136 I go.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Looks like I've got a bit of catching up to do. Back to the top of page 8136 I go.



Have you made it back yet?


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2022)

I have just eaten a grilled halloumi sandwich.


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2022)

I've heard everything from Fats Domino to Britney Spears but they say variety is the Spice of life.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Have you made it back yet?


It's taken a while as I diverted via Film4 and got held up by Mortal Engines, but I'm now as up to date as I need to be.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> We got some traditional summer weather.
> 
> View attachment 651372



Nature‘s moisturiser


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jul 2022)

Why I needed to catch up: 
Friday - the drive up to Nottingham reminded me of why I prefer to take the train, but a few drinks and a great performance by Courtney Barnett (supported by Audiobooks) at Rock City made it worthwhile. 
Saturday - Stopped off at Donington Park on the way home for a few hours at the MG Car Club race meeting. Disappoiningly grey, cool and wet for most of the day, but the weather relented late afternoon so that I could finally get the bike out of the car and ride up to the church on Breedon on the Hill - something I've wanted to do for years.
Today - One load of washing done and out to dry then off on the bike for a bit of shopping before the British Grand Prix. I missed the first start due to leaving it a bit late and taking the (much) longer route, but the red flag allowed me to watch the whole (restarted) race.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jul 2022)

Hot chocolate time


----------



## Reynard (3 Jul 2022)

I need a pit stop.

Too many


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2022)

Bad moon rising is arguably the greatest rock n' roll song of all time


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2022)

I wonder how many people are still trying to get out of Silverstone?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Bad moon rising is arguably the greatest rock n' roll song of all time



This is a BAD moon!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jul 2022)

3 Hedgehogs tonight .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> 3 Hedgehogs tonight .



I'm guessing that's more than 3 Weetabix.


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2022)

I draw the line at ABBA. Time to go somewhere else!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2022)

Does that include or exclude_ Dancing Queen?_


----------



## tyred (3 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Does that include or exclude_ Dancing Queen?_



Include


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jul 2022)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsXewjlyxO0


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Include


You're just after the_ "Money, Money, Money"!_


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Jul 2022)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM6ren2tPU8


What a race and what an overtake by Lewis on lap 45.

Zhou's a lucky boy this morning. Ten years ago, he'd be dead.


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Include



C'mon. This ABBA song is a banger! 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvChjHcABPA


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're just after the_ "Money, Money, Money"!_



Naah, he'll meet his Waterloo


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM6ren2tPU8
> 
> 
> What a race and what an overtake by Lewis on lap 45.
> ...




More recently than that, IMHO. The halo stopped his neck from being broken when the car flipped and then sailed at high speed towards the fence. HANS isn't designed for these kinds of incidents.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2022)

I have spent a very fine evening in the company of Dan Archibald. But it's now time to put both him and the writing away and toddle off to the Land of Nod.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jul 2022)

Good morning. I've toasted the last of the bread; I'll have to go shopping tonight.

I don't like shopping.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2022)

Morning
Garden birds have been fed
Tea is brewing
It can't be Monday already


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2022)

I'm almost up.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Blue skies with light fluffy clouds


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2022)

And now I am.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsXewjlyxO0




Ooh! A history lesson .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM6ren2tPU8
> 
> 
> What a race and what an overtake by Lewis on lap 45.
> ...




He put some excitement into the race .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jul 2022)

Drinking green tea 🍵


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jul 2022)

Cold wet and windy day and nothing in the forecast to cheer me up.
Need to go and turn on some indoor heating. July!


----------



## pawl (4 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> C'mon. This ABBA song is a banger!
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvChjHcABPA




Always liked ABBA.Enjoyed that.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2022)

Morning .
I just been told that I've been here 7 years ! 

Queueing !


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2022)

External conference in the building, and there is a Killis Robotics LeoBot running about - cleaning robot.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jul 2022)

I've often been asked . "What is the best way to start collecting things ? "

I usually tell them that it is best to start off with something that is simple .

Dust!

I've literally got shelves full of the stuff !


----------



## DCLane (4 Jul 2022)

Son no. 1 needs to move out of his current student house now he's finished studying, but he's wanting to gain experience via internships for a bit before a more permanent role. He's got some savings that he'll use to cover the lack of income.

However, he needed to find accommodation that would accept him AND a place better kept than his current one where his house-mate is too untidy.

Not being one to travel far, he's found one close by in Lincoln. It's literally next door, just 10 feet closer to the river! More space for the same rent and still a balcony view. We suggested rather than carrying his things downstairs, out the door and upstairs he could just pass it between balconies!

Hopefully he'll get it approved whilst he's waiting for the results from his Master's in Mechanical Engineering.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2022)

No-one has been assimilated or exterminated by the Leobot yet ! - It is glowing and greeting people !


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> No-one has been assimilated or exterminated by the Leobot yet ! - It is glowing and greeting people !


It's a cleaning robot.
Is greeting people within its job description or design brief. Maybe it's trying to break free of its programming.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's a cleaning robot.
> Is greeting people within its job description or design brief. Maybe it's trying to break free of its programming.



We're watching it from 'above' - it keeps making a right racket. Will run when it say's 'exterminate'.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> We're watching it from 'above' - it keeps making a right racket. Will run when it say's 'exterminate'.


Apparently it's programming enables it to tell jokes, and sing.


----------



## tyred (4 Jul 2022)

Being the brave optimist that I am, I risked putting my washing out on the line.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Apparently it's programming enables it to tell jokes, and sing.



Before it contracts its name, and becomes a KillBot?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2022)

Happy 4th of July to our American friends 🦃


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> I just been told that I've been here 7 years !
> 
> Queueing !



Amateur!

15 years and counting. Been here since the start.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Amateur!
> 
> 15 years and counting. Been here since the start.


4:52pm on the 10th July 2007. Some were here 18 months before us Number 298.


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> 4:52pm on the 10th July 2007. Some were here 18 months before us Number 298.



One day before me. 

11th July 2007.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2022)

Cool, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well. Too hot, too cold, brain galloping away with assorted bits of writing. So I'm a bit of a grumpypants today. But I have done a load of laundry and some writing, finally managed to iron out the last of the kinks left behind through accidentally deleting a whole chunk of this chapter.

I've also made a stack of notes for a much later and rather important chapter. Notes (and a few lines of pertinent dialogue) are better, I've found, than trying to get the whole scene down in writing, no matter how tempting it is to immerse yourself in the moment you want to bring to life. Because you just end up having to rewrite the whole shebang anyway because your characters have evolved beyond the point where you're at right now.

Anyways, it's time for luncheon.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> One day before me.
> 
> 11th July 2007.


You sure about the 11th July?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

@Andy in Germany, how do you pronounce it?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2022)

Oh dear I think I have been smitten


----------



## Hebe (4 Jul 2022)

Ovo still don't think I have a gas smart meter. They only installed it a month ago.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2022)

A bit of a bitsas luncheon today. The last remaining scotch egg, a bagel that was in danger of developing language skills and the last of the brie, along with an orange, some cherries, some pomegranate and two


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 651467
> 
> @Andy in Germany, how do you pronounce it?



I am very prone to this...


----------



## postman (4 Jul 2022)

well i think the front bedroom is finished.I walked out at 13-15 after painting the door.Since then i have had a jam and bread sarnie and a short snooze in the conservatory.Going to give it while 16-15 after a brew to go back in and see if the emulsion has covered well enough to call it a draw.Its been five coats due to a dark blue starting point,its now i HOPE a lovely silver grey colour,it was murky and dark as i applied the final coat which was not good and i nearly ran out of paint,i was digging into the depths of the roller tray the paint tin itself and the cutting in paint kettle,then i laid it off with the roller.Luckily it was only a short section of wall,and one not prominent,but all looked well as i walked out for a rest.Anyway i will find out soon.


----------



## tyred (4 Jul 2022)

My optimism in the weather has not been repaid. 

I'm sure my washing will dry at some point before Christmas!


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jul 2022)

A doing nothing much day today but got out for a short car run to attend to some chores. 
Not currently raining but still cold and windy.
Cancelled an audiology appointment in Oban but they will be over at what my late wife described as "that hell hole" in Craignure on Wednesday and was persuaded to make the 42 mile round trip as they have difficulty getting people to attend that clinic due to access difficulties. Why build a hospital complex somewhere with bad mobile signal and only realistically accessible by car?


----------



## pawl (4 Jul 2022)

For the third day on the trot .Late after noon has been the best for warm sunshine


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> For the third day on the trot .Late after noon has been the best for warm sunshine


It's been the other way round here. Sunnier in the morning, clouding over as the day progresses.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Apparently it's programming enables it to tell jokes, and sing.



Can it climb the stairs?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> Can it climb the stairs?


Doesn't appear to be able to. They can call a lift, if there is one in the building.
On the other hand, the manufacturer says they're good listeners.


----------



## mybike (4 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am having a celebratory



Excuses excuses.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2022)

It's turned into a nice and mostly sunny afternoon / early evening. I puttered about in the garden doing a few things.

Now having a  and researching some lots on the 'bay. A few interesting bits have come up, but all with assorted condition issues.


----------



## Hebe (4 Jul 2022)

10k on the old hybrid today. Really messy stopping and starting - I seem to have got used to the dropper seat post on the Marin 😂


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> Excuses excuses.



I nailed a very thorny puzzle (corroborated by another source), which deserved to be celebrated. 

I'm a nerd and proud of it. 

Going to clean up the image in PS and pass it on via a mutual friend to a person who I *know* will appreciate it.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## postman (4 Jul 2022)

I am sat in the conservatory with a glass of 1664.Decorating is done apart from the skirting boards need another coat a bit of bleeding in from the emulsion,thought i was taking a chance.Now it does look a tiny bit shady,but the big tree outside and the bedroom blinds will defuse that problem i have not done bad for a 72 year old.Time for my pint.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jul 2022)

I had to plug my aerial in today to watch the cricket highlights. Because I live in sight of the transmitters, I have never had to bother plugging it in to the block's rooftop aerial - simply having a coaxial cable to the tv has been enough. But workmen have been attaching metal brackets into the outside of the walls and something to do with there is breaking up the signal.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jul 2022)

Been a nice day weather wise here 
According to Amazon i owe them a payment for my prime account ...... according to me i don't have an amazon prime account


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had to plug my aerial in today to watch the cricket highlights. Because I live in sight of the transmitters, I have never had to bother plugging it in to the block's rooftop aerial - simply having a coaxial cable to the tv has been enough. But workmen have been attaching metal brackets into the outside of the walls and something to do with there is breaking up the signal.


Partial Faraday Cage.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> Can it climb the stairs?


Have you noticed @fossyant has been quiet since he mentioned exterminate!


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have you noticed @fossyant has been quiet since he mentioned exterminate!



I'm here. They also had some big monster washer with fancy LED lights, that's better than the one our staff zoom about on cleaning the Italian stone floor we have in the building. I said 'Stephen' (one of our staff who drives the washer machine - I really want a go), wouldn't be happy if the floor cleaning was replace by the 'bot'. My word it was loud. Created some giggles today, which is nice being back in the office.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> I'm here. They also had some big monster washer with fancy LED lights, that's better than the one our staff zoom about on cleaning the Italian stone floor we have in the building. I said 'Stephen' (one of our staff who drives the washer machine - I really want a go), wouldn't be happy if the floor cleaning was replace by the 'bot'. My word it was loud. Created some giggles today, which is nie being back in the office.


What are its jokes like, any good.
Did it burst into song.

And at least you live to see it another day.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2022)

Had a cheese & mushroom omelette for supper, along with new potatoes and grilled tomatoes.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> What are its jokes like, any good.
> Did it burst into song.
> 
> And at least you live to see it another day.



Didn't catch the jokes etc, other than it's voice was 'loud' from across a big building. Just watched some videos of them, and I recon they'd be great fun at the Uni, but we can't spend that money on cleaning kit, all be it cool and a big 'hit' - it was an external company having a conference using our facilities as student's have gone home. 

PS Our cleaning staff are ace in our building, it's spotless, and all done by 8am, so a fancy robot wouldn't be seen. Our team are outstanding. They have really taken pride in the building since it was built 8 or so years ago. They do us proud, and that's with stinky students in it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jul 2022)

I have just broken the soup maker.


----------



## tyred (4 Jul 2022)

My washing did dry this evening after all!


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> Didn't catch the jokes etc, other than it's voice was 'loud' from across a big building. Just watched some videos of them, and I recon they'd be great fun at the Uni, but we can't spend that money on cleaning kit, all be it cool and a big 'hit' - it was an external company having a conference using our facilities as student's have gone home.
> 
> PS Our cleaning staff are ace in our building, it's spotless, and all done by 8am, so a fancy robot wouldn't be seen. Our team are outstanding. They have really taken pride in the building since it was built 8 or so years ago. They do us proud, and that's with stinky students in it.


Anything like this one, seen at the Manchester Cleaning Show in April this year.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I have just broken the soup maker.


How exactly, and can you fix it?


----------



## fossyant (4 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anything like this one, seen at the Manchester Cleaning Show in April this year.
> View attachment 651530



The same ones !! 😄


----------



## postman (4 Jul 2022)

Enjoying a second glass of 1664,so does that make it a 3328.


----------



## postman (4 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> The same ones !! 😄


its a flaming Kilmarnock supporter even same colours.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jul 2022)

Forgot to mention that Tesco now stocks their Alberto Balsam range of shampoo in bars. 

No more bottles for me. That's an easy switch to make. Only downside is they don't do the mint & tea tree in a bar, so I've had to buy coconut & lychee instead.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> its a flaming Kilmarnock supporter even same colours.


Are they noisy as well.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> How exactly, and can you fix it?



Switches on for 10 seconds then shuts down. The last batch of broccoli and stilton seems to have been it's last.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jul 2022)

A morning of domestics - vacuuming, ironing & floor mopping - but much more importantly getting a cycle space reservation on the main line service for a planned outing on Friday. 

As per the 'Your ride today' thread, I found a very damaged iPhone on this afternoon's ride and carried it around in case the owner tried to ring it and I could get it back to them. Somehow they managed to track and follow it (and me) while I was riding around and caught up me just 3 miles from home so I was able to return it to a grateful owner.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Happy 4th of July to our American friends 🦃



Thank You. Had a nice fish and chip sandwich at work today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jul 2022)

Storms round about and maybe a tornado about 60 miles north of me.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Switches on for 10 seconds then shuts down. The last batch of broccoli and stilton seems to have been it's last.


No hope of fixing it?
How hard to source a reliable replacement?


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jul 2022)

Went to bed at 10:30, got up at 03:00 went to a walk around the estate, went back to bed, got up again at 04:00 admitting defeat, there's no sleep for me tonight/


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2022)

A very restless night
So like @Phaeton I am up 
Might even go for a ride


----------



## woodbutchmaster (5 Jul 2022)

The dogs and l are back from our walk. It is going to be a very hot day today, the sun is just about to appear over the tops of the trees. It is almost as if the world is holding its breath in anticipation


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2022)

It's a nice sunny day here as well.
First cuppa is going down well
Garden birds have been fed
A 12 mile ride has been completed.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2022)

Well.. I'm up, too, but at a more acceptable hour! 
I'll be doing my ablutions after I've finished my tea.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2022)

Morning. 
It is sunny here .
I'm just trying to remember how the Sturmey Archer gear cable extension worked on my convertible tandem .  I wish I paid more attention to it before it went ping on its first outing and got lost . I know that it has to have a male and female threaded end, but I seem to have a vague recollection of female at both ends but with a male stud fitted .  I could be wrong and have got things jumbled up .


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Switches on for 10 seconds then shuts down. The last batch of broccoli and stilton seems to have been it's last.



Anything stuck to the inside base? Mine is very sensitive to anything which sticks and I think cheese of any kind would not work. I do break the rules sometimes and have to use a mild abrasive to get the bottom clean again.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jul 2022)

Watery sunshine just now and a northerly wind which is still pretty cold. Rain does not seem to be forecast so may get out on trike later.
I am wearing nearly winter togs most of the time and am still cycling with long trousers rather than shorts in July.


----------



## tyred (5 Jul 2022)

Summer weather continues. I needed a fleece on my walk this morning and the sky is varying shades of grey and black.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jul 2022)

We've got a sticky shower valve and I've got a cunning plan to fix it...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2022)

My wife has told me that it will be a cherished vehicle show this Sunday . Last year I took my Coventry Eagle Triple Ace Convertible Tandem along as a bit of interest to put next to my wife's tent . I may take 2 different bikes this year . I thought that my burnt Dawes Red Feather that I found fly tipped might be one . I'll have to think which other one to take .


----------



## DCLane (5 Jul 2022)

Day 8 of Covid: still testing positive, but starting to feel a bit more normal despite a mild temperature plus some difficulty breathing still.

Son no. 2 is on day 5 and it's like a cold to him, SWMBO on day 3 and she's back working from home as if it's not an issue as she can't go back into the hospital to work until Monday.

How come the unfit, overweight, non-cyclist in the family who caught it last recovers first?  Maybe cycling is bad for you after all


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2022)

Good to hear your all recovering


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Anything stuck to the inside base? Mine is very sensitive to anything which sticks and I think cheese of any kind would not work. I do break the rules sometimes and have to use a mild abrasive to get the bottom clean again.



Given it a good old clean ... same problem. Looks like I'll need to open that 1998 tin of Baxters after all


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Jul 2022)

Well, I’ve been kicked out of my apt due to a massive gas leak. Staying at a, very nice, local hotel across the road.

Will be here until Sunday while the gas people repair/replace gas pipes and my boiler.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jul 2022)

Currently fending off attempts to make me do cover duties for a manager in another shop.


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Well, I’ve been kicked out of my apt due to a massive gas leak. Staying at a, very nice, local hotel across the road.
> 
> Will be here until Sunday while the gas people repair/replace gas pipes and my boiler.



Not just my place, three floors (7/8/9) have this issue.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2022)

There is a block of 20 newish flats in Bedford that have just burnt down due to a suspected gas leak so you're best off out of it!!


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There is a block of 20 newish flats in Bedford that have just burnt down due to a suspected gas leak so you're best off out of it!!



My block is one of fourteen, 32 story apartment blocks that were built some 25 years ago when Tin Shui Wai was redeveloped. Lovely apartments but this is a worry as they now have to check 14 blocks, 32 stories each. Big job.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2022)

Cool, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Took me aaages to drop off last night, so I'm a well-paid-up member of the Mundaners Insomniac Club. Mind, once I *did* drop off, I actually slept quite well. Trouble was, it was after 6 am... 

Spent the morning re-jigging the fridges in the kitchen and utility room, replenishing the fruit bowls and sorting out ingredients for some upcoming cooking. I've also backed up a load of computery stuff, being extra careful not to accidentally overwrite anything this time.  There is a bit of gardening and fruit picking on the agenda for this afternoon.

Oh, and I have also cleaned the stretchy bracelet on the Girard Perregaux watch I bought on the 'bay last week. The links were very gunky, so out with the toothpaste and then the soap-and-water, and finally a soft cloth and a bit of metal polish. I do think this watch would look far better on a nice burgundy lizard strap though, but the bracelet is rather comfortable...

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jul 2022)

Took the pony to the Dentist today.


----------



## tyred (5 Jul 2022)

My appointment for root canal work is confirmed for the 20th.😨


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2022)

Using some leave up. I've somehow got 9.9 days to use up by 31st August, but not sure where the .9 came from. Booked a couple of hours off to wander round Manchester before meeting MrsF for food later. This wander will involve exploring liquid refreshment establishments.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2022)

Had a fine luncheon consisting of a bagel with corned beef and pineapple chutney, plus pomegranate, grapes and cherries and the obligatory two


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

Don't get caught short here.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jul 2022)

Second post-Covid ride today; yesterday I did 6.3 miles at an average of 7.6mph. Today I did 21 miles at an average of 11.8mph.

At this rate of increase I'll be world champion material by the end of the week 

However, I did seem to cough/sneeze out half the planet whilst riding


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2022)

First establishment visited, got two minutes across the road and over the Bridgewater canal, and stumbled into the next establishment. Need to walk three minutes to the next one before another short walk to meet MrsF.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Second post-Covid ride today; yesterday I did 6.3 miles at an average of 7.6mph. Today I did 21 miles at an average of 11.8mph.
> 
> At this rate of increase I'll be world champion material by the end of the week
> 
> However, I did seem to cough/sneeze out half the planet whilst riding



You must be ill if you are only managing 11.8.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> However, I did seem to cough/sneeze out half the planet whilst riding



Jakeman's liquorice & menthol sweets make that a lot easier to do.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> Using some leave up. I've somehow got 9.9 days to use up by 31st August, but not sure where the .9 came from. Booked a couple of hours off to wander round Manchester before meeting MrsF for food later. This wander will involve exploring liquid refreshment establishments.



9.9 is that all?

I've 12 to book, 6 to take Weds-Mon when I was supposed to go to Belgium with son no. 2's team, 12 booked for summer holidays. That's a total of 30 to take before the end of August. Not sure how I'm going to get those in. Again.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jul 2022)

Got a nice trike run this morning with not too much traffic tho' by about 1030 touroid were beginning to emerge. You can tell easily by the way they approach oncoming traffic. No idea of passing places and they just stop in the middle of the road and expect you to sprout wings or something.
Lots of high altitude planes going over and saw something new which was a shadow of a vapour trail on lower thin cloud. Could not get a photo as it was directly into the sun.
Now getting warm and outside temp has risen to the dizzy heights of 19.5C but only 19.3C inside.
Rain is forecast to start again soon and forecast to last for a couple of days.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> You must be ill if you are only managing 11.8.


Yesterday was bad. Today was slightly better. Usually my average is around 18mph so there's a long way to go.


Reynard said:


> Jakeman's liquorice & menthol sweets make that a lot easier to do.


Noted. But I think the lungs are now clear


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> 9.9 is that all?
> 
> I've 12 to book, 6 to take Weds-Mon when I was supposed to go to Belgium with son no. 2's team, 12 booked for summer holidays. That's a total of 30 to take before the end of August. Not sure how I'm going to get those in. Again.



30.....  You lot don't work in August anyway.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> 30.....  You lot don't work in August anyway.



I've been carrying days for a lot of years due to covering for lots of people and this year got told to stop it. Then they gave me extra work to do. From memory I was carrying 48 days' leave for this academic year. Plus bank holidays.

Time to book things off. I've a bit of re-sit support, some re-sit marking which I'll ask for assistance with from the person who's marking I did, a graduation and that's it.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've been carrying days for a lot of years due to covering for lots of people and this year got told to stop it. Then they gave me extra work to do. From memory I was carrying 48 days' leave for this academic year. Plus bank holidays.
> 
> Time to book things off. I've a bit of re-sit support, some re-sit marking which I'll ask for assistance with from the person who's marking I did, a graduation and that's it.



Ah.... they only let us carry over 5, but I'm taking them this year.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Usually my average is around 18mph so there's a long way to go.



Your average is twice my standard bimbling pace.  I'd be flung into a time warp if I were ever caught in your wash. 



DCLane said:


> Noted. But I think the lungs are now clear



They're just really nice sweets anyway.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2022)

I only work 8 days a month, so 40 days holiday would do me just right until Christmas


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2022)

The peach I've just had was sooo juicy that I had to lean over the sink to eat it! 🚿


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2022)

Righty, next establishment.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2022)

I fear we might start to hear some Klingon drinking songs in the not too distant future...


----------



## DCLane (5 Jul 2022)

@fossyant - all outstanding leave has been booked. And yes, I'm now going to be off all of August. And most of the rest of July. 

Given I was due a sabattical this year, before they all got offically cancelled, I'll just treat it as if that's what I'm doing: "I am a teacher on sabattical ..."


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently fending off attempts to make me do cover duties for a manager in another shop.



As I've heard nothing in the last couple of hours, I'm assuming I was successful.

In the meantime I've been making signs to organise the bike workshop.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> Righty, next establishment.



4 minutes with my current hobble.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> @fossyant - all outstanding leave has been booked. And yes, I'm now going to be off all of August. And most of the rest of July.



Sounds fairly typical of an academic.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2022)

Hmm not sure this establishment visit was the best. Nice location, lovely fountain in the canal basin, but it's somehow blowing a hoolie round here. So far Bunny Jacksons, Rain Bar and now Society near Bridgewater Hall. Peaky Blinders next to pick up a 'woman' (the boss) 👅


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2022)

That shocked me. Peaky Blinders own larger is £4 a pint. That's cheap for Manchester


----------



## mybike (5 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Don't get caught short here.
> View attachment 651572



Rather restrictive.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2022)

Sausage curry


----------



## pawl (5 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There is a block of 20 newish flats in Bedford that have just burnt down due to a suspected gas leak so you're best off out of it!!



Wasn’t it reported that there is not a mains gas supply Likely cause reported could have involved gas cylinders.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Wasn’t it reported that there is not a mains gas supply Likely cause reported could have involved gas cylinders.



Thats right, no mains gas supply to the flats, they're looking for a camping gas cylinder as the cause.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> Rather restrictive.


Only slightly.


----------



## tyred (5 Jul 2022)

My Netflix account has been suspended. Which is interesting considering I don't have one.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> My Netflix account has been suspended. Which is interesting considering I don't have one.


All those TV channels you could never watch, gone.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Wasn’t it reported that there is not a mains gas supply Likely cause reported could have involved gas cylinders.





dave r said:


> Thats right, no mains gas supply to the flats, they're looking for a camping gas cylinder as the cause.



~ITV Linkie~

Here's the report.


----------



## dave r (5 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> ~ITV Linkie~
> 
> Here's the report.



They say here, towards the bottom of the page, theres no mains gas supply to the flats.

https://www.itv.com/news/anglia/202...-gas-at-flats-destroyed-in-explosion-and-fire


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2022)

There is some serious ear and chin rubbing going on at the moment !


----------



## Ripple (5 Jul 2022)

Got a letter from HMRC saying that this time they owe me few hundred quids. 
Changed sand in hamster's wc. Stinky little b4stard.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2022)

The veg plants have had a sprinkle of water


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> Got a letter from HMRC saying that this time they owe me few hundred quids.
> Changed sand in hamster's wc. Stinky little b4stard.


I know prices are going up on everything, but to only change the sand when HMRC decide they owe you money...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jul 2022)

I'm watching Grand Prix 1966 on DVD as there isn't much on TV . Monaco is very different to what it is today .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (5 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Well, I’ve been kicked out of my apt due to a massive gas leak. Staying at a, very nice, local hotel across the road.
> 
> Will be here until Sunday while the gas people repair/replace gas pipes and my boiler.



Result, may l ask what you do in HK ? For me HK was the jump off point to the mainland and a crazy time helping set up factories to make furniture for export (to the USA ....shhh)


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jul 2022)

My cunning plan to fix the shower valve failed, so I'm consoling myself with a drop of Whisky.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2022)

Herrings in cream sauce for supper*, along with cold new potatoes, lettuce, cucumber, tomato and steamed green beans.

* the ones in a tub that you can buy in the Polish aisle


----------



## Reynard (5 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Result, may l ask what you do in HK ? For me HK was the jump off point to the mainland and a crazy time helping set up factories to make furniture for export (to the USA ....shhh)



Teaches ankle biters, I do believe...


----------



## Phaeton (5 Jul 2022)

Approaching 40 hours without sleep


----------



## tyred (5 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> All those TV channels you could never watch, gone.



I haven't got a TV.


----------



## tyred (5 Jul 2022)

Twenty five miles ridden. Stayed dry but it's actually very cold. After a month of riding a Moulton or a Brompton, it seems scarily high to ride a my mountain bike again but great for seeing over hedges!

Maybe one day I'll upgrade to a Penny-Farthing


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I haven't got a TV.


See, you'll never know what you're missing now they've cancelled your Netflix account.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

Just think, 46 years ago there was a minor heatwave in this country.
Temperatures reached 40°C!


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Result, may l ask what you do in HK ? For me HK was the jump off point to the mainland and a crazy time helping set up factories to make furniture for export (to the USA ....shhh)



I’m a primary school teacher. I teach 5-8 year olds.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> See, you'll never know what you're missing now they've cancelled your Netflix account.



We should donate a TV to @tyred just so he can see what he's missing on Netflix.


----------



## classic33 (5 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We should donate a TV to @tyred just so he can see what he's missing on Netflix.


Who'll pay for the Netflix though?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2022)

Haven't heard from @rockyroller since a short minute, but I saw some old Hawker Siddeley tube trains on the MBTA and thought of him.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwfOa_hzO_s


----------



## kayakerles (5 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Herrings in cream sauce for supper*, along with cold new potatoes, lettuce, cucumber, tomato and steamed green beans.
> 
> * the ones in a tub that you can buy in the Polish aisle



I like the herring in cream sauce (sold in glass jars over here) with some nice crackers. I also like the herring in jars sold with vinegar and sliced onions. Which one is just a matter of which one I’m drawn to while shopping.

By the way, tried your shrooms, cream & tarragon over some pasta (and leftover chicken bits) the other nite. That's a winner. Simple ad deelish.

I also say *AYE* to Postie's suggestion to elect Reynard as our official food critic. (Come on people you read those yummy food descriptions!) More votes…



Reynard said:


> Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with extra mature Cheddar and pineapple chutney, and the other with sliced avocado, plus a pear, a tangerine and two
> 
> We had a shower of biblical proportions while eating lunch. At least I won't need to water anything this afternoon.
> Click to expand...


Postman said: “I love the way you describe your meals, makes my sarnies quite tame. so therefore you are now the Cycle Chat food critic. All in favour say aye.” 
(Sorry… haven’t yet figured out how to quote 2 people in 1 post.)


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> My appointment for root canal work is confirmed for the 20th.😨



I had root canal a month or so ago. Luckily I have a superb dentist.

Don't know which was worse. The root canal or the $hk16,000 (about 1550 quid) bill.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Who'll pay for the Netflix though?



Ask Nadine Dorries for her password.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I had root canal a month or so ago. Luckily I have a superb dentist.
> 
> Don't know which was worse. The root canal or the $hk16,000 (about 1550 quid) bill.


That bill!


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> That bill!



Dentists are stupidly expensive here however, you do get your money's worth tbh.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Dentists are stupidly expensive here however, you do get your money's worth tbh.


I'd hope so to, at that price.

Soft music playing in the background to take your mind of what was happening, strong drink afterwards.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'd hope so to, at that price.
> 
> Soft music playing in the background to take your mind of what was happening, strong drink afterwards.



There's a TV above your head so you can watch the tele as the dentist does her stuff.

I was watching Liverpool play someone (can't remember who).


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jul 2022)

New Chancellor hits the ground running.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jul 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1544454260892499968


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> New Chancellor hits the ground running.
> 
> View attachment 651637



Old, but still tickles me...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2022)

It's Black Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
Tea is brewing


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Wish me luck today as i am going to try and return a pr of crutches to Northampton General


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I had root canal a month or so ago. Luckily I have a superb dentist.
> 
> Don't know which was worse. The root canal or the $hk16,000 (about 1550 quid) bill.



Indeed, my has burst into tears at the thought. 

I have free medical insurance through work which should hopefully pay half of it.


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2022)

Still unseasonably cold and windy here but time for my walk. At least it is dry.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Wish me luck today as i am going to try and return a pr of crutches to Northampton General



Just leave them somewhere in the hospital (unless you'll have to pay for them, obviously..)


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Just leave them somewhere in the hospital (unless you'll have to pay for them, obviously..)



Plan is to hand them in at the ward i have to take my father too so will see


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2022)

Morning.
A bit cloudy here . There is some blue sky down south .
Do these tennis players have balls filled with helium ? From what I can remember the balls would hit me on my head before I even raised my racket !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jul 2022)

That was interesting! I was looking at a thread posted by biggsy of one of his bikes . A bit about frame numbers was mentioned and it made me think on one of my bikes . What I thought was some clumsy stamping turned out to have been deliberate! An O over stamped with 1 to make a Q revealed that my bike has been raised up the ranks of its make . It's made me feel rather pleased .. I now have to figure out which model it now is .


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> There's a TV above your head so you can watch the tele as the dentist does her stuff.
> 
> I was watching Liverpool play someone (can't remember who).


TV not VR headset, so you can fully immerse yourself in whatever you're watching.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> TV not VR headset, so you can fully immerse yourself in whatever you're watching.



I think the VR headset would get in the way.


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> There's a TV above your head so you can watch the tele as the dentist does her stuff.
> 
> I was watching Liverpool play someone (can't remember who).



As long as it wasn't showing Dustin Hoffman in " Marathon Man "


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jul 2022)

Cold, wet and windy. The Sound cannot be seen due to the heavy Scotch Mist blowing around. I notice my neighbour has taken his flag down again which is not a good sign.
The excitement for the week happens today. I go to see an audiology technician 21 miles away, assuming that is that they can get on the ferry if it is running. Not had any warnings from Calmac so should be ok.
,


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jul 2022)

9 hours pf good sleep had, although I feel more lethargic this morning that I did all day yesterday


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2022)

Second cuppa went down well with a slice of red jam and toast


----------



## DCLane (6 Jul 2022)

Day 9 of Covid: still testing positive, feeling better though and I slept 8 hours last night rather than the 2-3 I have been doing. Still coughing and on medication but I'm clearly on the mend.

Son no. 2 tested negative this morning on day 6, SWMBO is coughing but otherwise fine on day 4.

For the next few days I'm on leave as we were supposed to be going to Belgium for racing, so it'll be recovery and short rides for me instead. Son no. 2 will need to get his fitness back for a return to racing from the 15th hopefully.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2022)

My Maserati does 185


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> As long as it wasn't showing Dustin Hoffman in " Marathon Man "



I had to Google that.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2022)

I've had to swap the fence baskets with the wall baskets as we've had to duck under the petunias as they're trailing a lot. The geraniums, however, are easily walked under... So far!


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I think the VR headset would get in the way.



I went for a walk the other night & there was one of our neighbours stood in his lounge with his arms up in the air swinging them around, bit of a WTF moment, until he turned slightly & saw he had a set of those VR goggles on, quite a funny sight.


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2022)

Still misty, windy and now with added rain thrown in.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jul 2022)




----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> My Maserati does 185



I lost my licence and I don't drive.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Haven't heard from @rockyroller since a short minute, but I saw some old Hawker Siddeley tube trains on the MBTA and thought of him.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwfOa_hzO_s




I'm busy vacationing ... ;-)


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 651653




They say a week is a long time in Politics. Is it only Wednesday?


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2022)

My mushrooms have gone a bit manky..


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> My Maserati does 185



My BMW does 55.


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2022)

A texting pedestrian has just walked into the fence outside. 

I know I shouldn't laugh but


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> My BMW does 55.
> 
> View attachment 651665



55 kmph?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2022)

Grey, warm and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Took me a long time to drop off last night, but when I did, I went out like a light. Have spent the morning doing assorted chores - putting stuff away and the like. I also managed to acquire a very large cardboard box in Tesco the other evening, and that has now been filled with empty jam jars. At least they're all in one place now, not randomly dotted about the utility room, shoved wherever there is a bit of space.

I also discovered that I have around 60 packets of crisps stashed in the utility room. Ooops.  None of them have been bought full price though - crisps are a regular visitor to the green bins, sometimes as a result of end-of-line, but more usually due to damaged packaging. I think people open / try to open the multipacks in order to help themselves to a freebie.

My tomatoes, I swear, have morphed into triffids. They've just gone crazy these last few days. I think they like this new fertilizer I picked up in Wilkinsons. I think it's called Big Tom or something like that...

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 651653



Waheyyyy, marmalade sandwiches for all!!! 

Can I be the Minister for Marmalade?


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Day 9 of Covid: still testing positive, feeling better though and I slept 8 hours last night rather than the 2-3 I have been doing. Still coughing and on medication but I'm clearly on the mend.
> 
> Son no. 2 tested negative this morning on day 6, SWMBO is coughing but otherwise fine on day 4.
> 
> For the next few days I'm on leave as we were supposed to be going to Belgium for racing, so it'll be recovery and short rides for me instead. Son no. 2 will need to get his fitness back for a return to racing from the 15th hopefully.



Sending further healing vibes in your direction.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2022)

kayakerles said:


> I like the herring in cream sauce (sold in glass jars over here) with some nice crackers. I also like the herring in jars sold with vinegar and sliced onions. Which one is just a matter of which one I’m drawn to while shopping.
> 
> By the way, tried your shrooms, cream & tarragon over some pasta (and leftover chicken bits) the other nite. That's a winner. Simple ad deelish.
> 
> ...



Ah, you mean rollmops... 

Glad you tried the chicken & mushroom - and enjoyed it.  It's actually the traditional filling for Bouchees a la Reine i.e. vol-au-vents, but it works well with pasta tbh. I don't make pastry that often.

I find simple cooking is usually the best. If you've got good ingredients, it's the best way to showcase them.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2022)

Crutches deposited much to ward receptionists anger


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2022)

Watching one half of the alphabet play the other half


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> My Maserati does 185



Show off! I got burnt off by a Masa near Corwen on saturday, was it you?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Watching one half of the alphabet play the other half



I predict A-M will come first.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jul 2022)

We have been having some nasty weather recently but today tops it. Limited viz with strong winds and pretty wet.
Drove to Craignure and back a round trip of 42 miles to get my hearing aid tweaked by a technician from NHS Highland.
Not a relaxing trip with too much traffic and constant gear changing tho' I did manage to get behind a local car on the way back which was going fairly fast and so was able to relax a bit while watching for their brake lights.
Surprised to see about a dozen individual cyclists heading north into a strong headwind looking pretty wet and miserable. A couple of them had no luggage so probably local.
I used to enjoy driving and a lot of my mileage was long distance on the mainland on business but now it is just a chore.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Show off! I got burnt off by a Masa near Corwen on saturday, was it you?


----------



## Phaeton (6 Jul 2022)

Historically internal company B ordered from internal company A (at nil margin) who then ordered from suppliers, new boss of internal company B decides he needs to boost his numbers. He convinces the powers that be that internal company B should hold the relationship with supplier, the change is made. Now internal company A has to order from internal company B (at retail price) who them orders from the suppliers, no extra margin is made anywhere but it just makes him look good.

However last night somebody must have made a booboo, internal company A orders from internal company B who tries to order from a supplier, supplier rejects the order for no stock, system then looks for another supplier & finds internal company A is still live, so it places an order. 

Have you caught up yet? 

Yes you are correct internal company A accepts the order & promptly places an order with internal company B, who tries to order from supplier who no surprise rejects the order & places an order with internal company A this process happens every 5 minutes until noticed this morning.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We have been having some nasty weather recently but today tops it. Limited viz with strong winds and pretty wet.
> Drove to Craignure and back a round trip of 42 miles to get my hearing aid tweaked by a technician from NHS Highland.
> Not a relaxing trip with too much traffic and constant gear changing tho' I did manage to get behind a local car on the way back which was going fairly fast and so was able to relax a bit while watching for their brake lights.
> Surprised to see about a dozen individual cyclists heading north into a strong headwind looking pretty wet and miserable. A couple of them had no luggage so probably local.
> I used to enjoy driving and a lot of my mileage was long distance on the mainland on business but now it is just a chore.



You know a lot of us down south will be jealous in a few days when we are melting in 30C temperatures


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2022)

4pm our time; I'm off home. See you on the other side...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Show off! I got burnt off by a Masa near Corwen on saturday, was it you?



Not guilty


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I predict A-M will come first.



We will have to see


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast - one with corned beef and chutney, one with sliced avocado with a bit of salt & pepper, plus strawberries, cherries and two


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2022)

Now sat watching the TdF.

I see they're riding on the pave this afternoon. Well, they should run a stage or two out here, the pave will look like a piece of cake.


----------



## dave r (6 Jul 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Historically internal company B ordered from internal company A (at nil margin) who then ordered from suppliers, new boss of internal company B decides he needs to boost his numbers. He convinces the powers that be that internal company B should hold the relationship with supplier, the change is made. Now internal company A has to order from internal company B (at retail price) who them orders from the suppliers, no extra margin is made anywhere but it just makes him look good.
> 
> However last night somebody must have made a booboo, internal company A orders from internal company B who tries to order from a supplier, supplier rejects the order for no stock, system then looks for another supplier & finds internal company A is still live, so it places an order.
> 
> ...



many years ago a small engineering company wanted to take advantage of the discount for ordering in bulk but didn't have the room to store it, so the suppler agreed to be the stock holder store the stuff and release it in small quantities at regular intervals, now this worked well for several years then something happened and the agreement got scrapped, this resulted in all stock being sent to the small engineering company who didn't have room for it, once the storage area was full the rest was stacked in the yard, they could have sent the excess to a storage facility a few streets away but didn't, either because they didn't think of it or they didn't want to pay the fee's, a few months later the yard got broken into and the excess was nicked, we came in to an empty tarpaulin and a pile of packaging.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2022)

I'm back. I had to make a detour to do the shopping thing.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2022)

Bins have bin emptied.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Bins have bin emptied.



By the appropriate authorities, or at random?


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2022)

Off out to watch Top Gun Maverick in 4DX ! Going to spill my drink !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Now sat watching the TdF.
> 
> I see they're riding on the pave this afternoon. Well, they should run a stage or two out here, the pave will look like a piece of cake.


It looked brutal enough for me!


----------



## postman (6 Jul 2022)

After a few weeks of activity,Postman is resting till monday.Carpet company due monday morning to lay carpet.The room looks very good after my initial worries about shady finish.Also on monday comes a midi skip.We have loads of crap to dump.But since we last hired a skip things have changed,old paint in tins cant go in,an extra payment for bedroom carpet,one payment for each room,so the small carpet is going in the car to the local tip.Finally s a treat we are going out for a pensioners meal tonight.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2022)

I just ate a potato bread sandwich, featuring fried onions.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jul 2022)

Just finished a green tea 🍵


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jul 2022)

Wooded lane on today’s bike ride


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2022)

More views of Rafa Nadal's balding pate...


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It looked brutal enough for me!



Don't fancy being the person who has to wash all those jerseys and shorts tonight...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> By the appropriate authorities, or at random?



I didn't actually see, but I heard the mating call of the bin lorry's hydraulics so it was probably the authorities.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


>




Here's how it was written, 


View: https://youtu.be/WejLpts2_do


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2022)

Just put the green bin out for collection. No black bag again, there's hardly anything in it.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2022)

The charge of the lightweight brigade... 

Oh, that's a genius quote from Keir Starmer. I'm going to borrow that for future use.

And yes, I do love the poem by Tennyson.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just ate a potato bread sandwich, featuring fried onions.



Tattie scones?


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jul 2022)

It's G&T o'clock ... Sipsmiths, posh tonic, grapefruit, juniper berries ... still got to make a lasagne, oh dear


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> It's G&T o'clock ... Sipsmiths, posh tonic, grapefruit, juniper berries ... still got to make a lasagne, oh dear



Wouldn't it be better to do things the other way round?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Tattie scones?



Maybe?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Wouldn't it be better to do things the other way round?



If he can still say "Lasagne" or spell it, he's probably okay...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2022)

Recycling and garden waste bins are kerb side


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Wouldn't it be better to do things the other way round?



I'm certainly leaning towards that scenario at the moment, not chopped any onions yet, best get a clip on


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jul 2022)

Just ordered 40 disposable FFP2 masks for London Edinburgh London audax event. I have avoided the plague so far and this is by far my biggest and most likely opportunity to catch it. I can use one per control, and wear apart from when eating. I’d hate to come down with it mid event. For some reason masks are pretty cheap at the moment.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2022)

Right, almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2022)

Being told by one person earlier today that i couldn't have something and then asking someone else and it happens , it's not what but who you know


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2022)

1-0 to the England ladies ⚽


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Being told by one person earlier today that i couldn't have something and then asking someone else and it happens , it's not what but who you know



Been speaking to your mum and dad again?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Been speaking to your mum and dad again?



On a regular basis thankfully


----------



## kayakerles (6 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Wooded lane on today’s bike ride
> 
> View attachment 651706



Looks great, Ming, getting toasty here, this is why I am now taking my daily rides before work (5:30am)…










🔥😵‍💫🔥 When I was a kid I wouldn’t even blink at this. Now at 66 it brings on headaches, but _after _I’m home from riding. Go figure. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I'm busy vacationing ... ;-)


& getting some dental work


----------



## kayakerles (6 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> & getting some dental work
> View attachment 651766



Dang, RR, I don’t envy you having to go through that. I have 1 or 2 œ those in my future. One good thing, unlike having a cavity filled of getting a crown, dental implants are likely to last longer than we will. Bravo! Other than that, enjoy the vacay.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Being told by one person earlier today that i couldn't have something and then asking someone else and it happens , it's not what but who you know



That worked in my favour once decades ago. I left a job because my line manager was a  lying deceitful person. I did not bother asking for a reference. I applied for a job, and the prospective Manager did not bother with asking for references because he had close connections to the school I had attended some twenty years earlier. 

I know that is not a strategy to be relied upon.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jul 2022)

Thai yellow curry with pork, sweet peppers and courgette, rice and steamed broccoli.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jul 2022)

kayakerles said:


> Looks great, Ming, getting toasty here, this is why I am now taking my daily rides before work (5:30am)…
> View attachment 651760
> 
> 
> ...



Forecast to hit 31 C here next Tuesday.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I lost my licence and I don't drive.


I have a limo, and ride in the back,


----------



## tyred (6 Jul 2022)

Was windy on tonight's ride. I had to change down to the middle ring to maintain speed and cadence going down hill...


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Grey, warm and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Took me a long time to drop off last night, but when I did, I went out like a light. Have spent the morning doing assorted chores - putting stuff away and the like. I also managed to acquire a very large cardboard box in Tesco the other evening, and that has now been filled with empty jam jars. At least they're all in one place now, not randomly dotted about the utility room, shoved wherever there is a bit of space.
> 
> ...


This one?


----------



## kayakerles (6 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Forecast to hit 31 C here next Tuesday.



And where my daughter lives in Oklahoma, today and forecast for the next 6 days. The next 3 days after that are about the same. One thing fo sho… it ain’t Christmas time there!


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2022)

Two guys in front of us nearly lost their beers with the 4DX demo before the film started .

Feel like I've been in a washer spin. My neck is a bit sore. All those 10g climbs in the planes. PS the movie is good fun. Might watch it without the battering from the 4DX next time.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Jul 2022)

For the first time in my life, I rode a Brompton today. I walked it back to its owner after a hundred yards. Never again.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

I have a  and a toasted tea cake.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2022)

slowmotion said:


> For the first time in my life, I rode a Brompton today. I walked it back to its owner after a hundred yards. Never again.



Had a similar experience back in 75 when I had a go on Bill Moores' sisters Moulton......................ditto on the 'never again'


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jul 2022)

Lasagne well and truly noshed .... so having a late night listen to some 80's faves .. could be a long night ...


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Jul 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Lasagne well and truly noshed .... so having a late night listen to some 80's faves .. could be a long night ...
> 
> View attachment 651806



Oh yes!!! My go to album as a troubled 15 year old trying to find his place in the world. 

Has the best Cure song live, Disintegration. The way Smith's voice gets more emotional as the song goes on is just immense to hear live.


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Jul 2022)

I still have my Ipod Nano.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Oh yes!!! My go to album as a troubled 15 year old trying to find his place in the world.
> 
> Has the best Cure song live, Disintegration. The way Smith's voice gets more emotional as the song goes on is just immense to hear live.



The record player is still on .... it's a late nighter at chez Fondo got the Cult on now ... oh yeah.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Jul 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Had a similar experience back in 75 when I had a go on Bill Moores' sisters Moulton......................ditto on the 'never again'



Spookily enough, it also reminded me of the unpleasant experience of riding a Moulton back in the late 60's. All twitchy, wobbly and squidgy.

Anyway, there are whole armies of Brommie fans out there....

..........probably sharpening their foldable knives......


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jul 2022)

This is generally as warm as it gets here.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2022)

Kettle is boiling 
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2022)

Arrived at "work". First job is to sort out my own bike. Be a good example, and all that.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> This is generally as warm as it gets here.
> View attachment 651808



Perfect. I hate the heat anyway 

Looks lovely out. Must get out before it gets too warm for me.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2022)

FYI I've never wobbled on (or off) my Brommie


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2022)

There is a Red Kite circling overhead.. Bird feeder is remarkably void of birds!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Green bin has been emptied just the brown to be done now


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There is a Red Kite circling overhead.. Bird feeder is remarkably void of birds!



There was a brown kite stuck in the branches of a tree in Poole Park yesterday evening 😉


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> FYI I've never wobbled on (or off) my Brommie



I have, it was after a few pints of Corbel at the local brewery taproom 🍺


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Spookily enough, it also reminded me of the unpleasant experience of riding a Moulton back in the late 60's. All twitchy, wobbly and squidgy.
> 
> Anyway, there are whole armies of Brommie fans out there....
> 
> ..........probably sharpening their foldable knives......



Whilst sat in their camping chairs no doubt.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I have, it was after a few pints of Corbel at the local brewery taproom 🍺



I don't drink alcohol anymore, in fact my teetotalness (if that's a word, if not, it is now) paid for my Brommie.


----------



## alicat (7 Jul 2022)

Gulp! I heard blues and twos then a paramedic rang the bell just now. We quickly established she needed a flat in the street round the corner. 

I'm used to getting flowers and post for the wrong address, but it's more worrying when ambulances waste time going to the wrong address.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2022)

Morning.
It is grey here and a bit windy . I haven't seen the weather forecast yet but I don't remember it being on last night's.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 651807
> 
> I still have my Ipod Nano.



I also have a nano given to me by my older son but battery is knacked and cannot get it changed and cannot transfer his music to anything else. Still works fine when being charged but battery does not last long.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> & getting some dental work
> View attachment 651766



I can remember seeing something like that on Thunderbirds.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jul 2022)

A bit dreich but little wind and not actually raining. May get out on trike for a run later.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2022)

Some people seem to be singing Go Now by The Moody Blues !


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2022)

So how long will I have to wait for my 9.15 appointment


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2022)

Boris has quit


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jul 2022)

kayakerles said:


> And where my daughter lives in Oklahoma, today and forecast for the next 6 days. The next 3 days after that are about the same. One thing fo sho… it ain’t Christmas time there!
> 
> View attachment 651803



The problem in the UK is that we don’t have regular long periods of hot weather. When I spent a few months in Africa I’d see temperatures up to 46C and I was fine. I believe that is because I came acclimated to the temps. But when it can be 31C one day, and the next day 18c, it’s hard to adapt to the sudden changes.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Boris has quit



Bout fricking time


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2022)

Kites gone.. The birds are back on the feeder 🐦


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Boris has quit



Sort of


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2022)

kayakerles said:


> Dang, RR, I don’t envy you having to go through that. I have 1 or 2 œ those in my future. One good thing, unlike having a cavity filled of getting a crown, dental implants are likely to last longer than we will. Bravo! Other than that, enjoy the vacay.



haha thank you. yes I love my other implant on the other side. getting an implant is a long process & expensive


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Kites gone.. The birds are back on the feeder 🐦



huh? what? somebody say kite?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2022)

My glasses are dirty.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I'm busy vacationing ... ;-)
> View attachment 651661



On The Vineyard?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So how long will I have to wait for my 9.15 appointment



Ended up going in at 9.32


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> huh? what? somebody say kite?
> View attachment 651827








No strings attached...


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2022)

32C is my usual everyday temp for June, cools a bit after, though.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2022)

I don't know ! 
Stepping down as party leader after all those parties they've had !


----------



## Speicher (7 Jul 2022)

So Larry does not need to resign.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Sort of



I think it's known as a *stay*cation.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2022)

Lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

Warm, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well. Hey ho. But I have had a productive morning spent writing and doing some extra research for that. Yes, I know that I'm very familiar with the environment in which my story is set, but it's all about getting the fine details right without descending into nerd territory.

I've also been following the news. I think I might now actually *be* the Minister for Marmalade.  Should I be expecting my red box by the morning? And will orange & cardamom be too controversial?

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2022)

Managed to attend a team meeting without falling asleep longer then 2 seconds.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2022)

Well I was pretty well peaced off with that ! 
The post arrived with a parcel for me . It was a Scalextric body shell of a racing car .
Half ! . A body shell!  Now that's what I call taking the peace !


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

Had the last slice of wholemeal bread for luncheon, toasted, with garlic & herb cream cheese (Tesco's own version of Boursin), plus a wholemeal roll with corned beef and the last of the pineapple chutney, then strawberries, cherries and two


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> So Larry does not need to resign.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2022)

Where is the little French chap who used to ride for Movie Star ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Where is the little French chap who used to ride for Movie Star ?


There aren't any French riders in the Movistar team. They had a Colombian, Quintana, though. He's pretty small. Now at Arkéa-Samsic.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 651830
> 
> 
> No strings attached...



oh haha I was wondering if that was referring to a bird


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> On The Vineyard?



YES! got in, then got out, before the US' 4th of July weekend craziness


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Managed to attend a team meeting without falling asleep longer then 2 seconds.



better than while driving! well done!


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> View attachment 651841



how about this guy?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

I have just watered the tomatoes.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Managed to attend a team meeting without falling asleep longer then 2 seconds.


You only fall asleep for two seconds at a time!


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jul 2022)

We’ve been out to the jam lady’s cottage at Cowgrove. Five assorted jams and chutneys plus half a dozen free range eggs. Stopped at the small independent bakers in Wimborne on the way back, they use wood fired ovens and the bread and cakes are divine. 
I took the leccy Brommie, used assist level one. Jumped back on after deciding on which jams / chutneys to choose and started cycling back towards home. It took me a couple of minutes before I realised the bike has an automatic shut off if it’s not moved for five minutes. I decided to cycle home without any assist and was happy to see average speed was the same both going out and coming back. Also discovered that the small front pocket on the battery bag can take at least two cheese scones 👍😎


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

Madam Lexi is hot. She's stretched out at full length on the floor next to my desk.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2022)

People won't take no for an answer


----------



## oldwheels (7 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Boris has quit



Has he? I read conflicting reports which say he says he is resigning but no time scale and not actually resigned as PM.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There aren't any French riders in the Movistar team. They had a Colombian, Quintana, though. He's pretty small. Now at Arkéa-Samsic.



Well who is the little French chap who isn't there ?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

I've just sat outside for half an hour in the sun, in the company of Madam Poppy.

Now back indoors with a nice


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Well who is the little French chap who isn't there ?



Are you thinking of Romain Bardet, who rides for AG2R?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

It is World Chocolate Day apparently.

Don't mind if I do...


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Are you thinking of Romain Bardet, who rides for AG2R?



No . He was Mark Cavendish's team mate / leader. It's just that I haven't heard him mentioned in the TdF .


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2022)

Don't be cross but I'm in Banbury ➕


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2022)

The Beeb's political correspondent said that MP's were resigning whilst his kettle boiled .

Whatever happened to Katie Boyle ?


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> No . He was Mark Cavendish's team mate / leader. It's just that I haven't heard him mentioned in the TdF .



Ah, you're thinking of Quickstep then, not Movistar.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> My glasses are dirty.



Half full or half empty ?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah, you're thinking of Quickstep then, not Movistar.



Similar colour.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Half full or half empty ?



Entirely filthy.

Well, they were. I cleaned them since.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You only fall asleep for two seconds at a time!



Fortunately, otherwise it gets too obvious.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Fortunately, otherwise it gets too obvious.


You're not falling of your seat are you, thus being rudely awoken?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Well who is the little French chap who isn't there ?


What kind of eyesight do you think I have?


----------



## pawl (7 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Well who is the little French chap who isn't there ?



Are you thinking of Thomas Voeckler Who road for Direct Energy or someone more recent
Roman Bardet springs to mind


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Are you thinking of Thomas Voeckler Who road for Direct Energy or someone more recent


A quick google tells me Nacer Bouhanni is only a half inch taller than Voeckler.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Are you thinking of Thomas Voeckler Who road for Direct Energy or someone more recent
> Roman Bardet springs to mind



No not them . I think it was last year . He was famous for making break aways and won several stages . I think he used to be a BMX rider . I may be wrong though .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2022)

Just looked it up .
Julian Alaphillipe.
Where is he ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jul 2022)

Contemplating a future involving tea and a chocolate biscuit.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Just looked it up .
> Julian Alaphillipe.
> Where is he ?


He's at Quick-Step, not fully recovered from a racing crash so he's absent from this tour.


----------



## pawl (7 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Just looked it up .
> Julian Alaphillipe.
> Where is he ?



Recovering from injury If you can have a favourite rider it’s him Not bothered watching the tour with him and cab missing.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Contemplating a future involving tea and a chocolate biscuit.


Just the one chocolate biscuit.
Plain or milk chocolate?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Recovering from injury If you can have a favourite rider it’s him Not bothered watching the tour with him and cab missing.



I agree , Alaphilippe has panache and he stands out as a truly individual rider , he will be missed this year !


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

A cold supper tonight. The rest of the herrings, a chunk of Melton Mowbray pork pie, new potatoes, lettuce, cucumber and tomato. Went down rather nicely.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Recovering from injury If you can have a favourite rider it’s him Not bothered watching the tour with him and cab missing.



He used to spice up the TdF. I didn't used to like him but I thought he did a good favour for Cavendish last time .


----------



## Speicher (7 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> View attachment 651841



Larry bears a striking resemblance to Bob.


----------



## tyred (7 Jul 2022)

Ever since I went to Scotland, Facebook keeps giving me updates from the Greenock Telegraph 

I suppose it is possible that I may be missing out on a riveting read by not reading it but I doubt it. 🤔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I agree , Alaphilippe has panache and he stands out as a truly individual rider , he will be missed this year !



Yes, a real animateur! Oddly, he'd never really struck me as wee. It turns out he's only 62kg though. In my defence, I've mostly seen him sitting down.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, a real animateur! Oddly, he'd never really struck me as wee. It turns out he's only 62kg though. In my defence, I've mostly seen him sitting down.



Well, he still weighs more than me, sooooooooooo...


----------



## tyred (7 Jul 2022)

The show I was planning on going to on Saturday has been postponed until further notice as the lead act has got Covid


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Well, he still weighs more than me, sooooooooooo...


You should be quicker than him on a bike then.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You should be quicker than him on a bike then





Comparing me to Alaphilippe is like comparing a wheezy 850cc A-series to the engine out of a Lancia Delta S4...


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Comparing me to Alaphilippe is like comparing a wheezy 850cc A-series to the engine out of a Lancia Delta S4...


Well, as you said he's heavier than you meaning he has more weight to carry.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Ever since I went to Scotland, Facebook keeps giving me updates from the Greenock Telegraph
> 
> I suppose it is possible that I may be missing out on a riveting read by not reading it but I doubt it. 🤔



I'm not sure why Facebook thinks I need Groupon to sell me a Brazilian Wax.. I've never been to South America!


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Well, as you said he's heavier than you meaning he has more weight to carry.



Only five kilos.

But he's well taller than me, ergo his legs are longer, which means he can get more "oomph" out of them. It's too late at night for me to want to do the maths, so "oomph" will have to do.


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

Anyways, I have a toasted teacake.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Only five kilos.
> 
> But he's well taller than me, ergo his legs are longer, which means he can get more "oomph" out of them. It's too late at night for me to want to do the maths, so "oomph" will have to do.


We can make you taller, we just put you on the rack!


----------



## Reynard (7 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> We can make you taller, we just put you on the rack!



At least you didn't suggest platform shoes...


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> At least you didn't suggest platform shoes...


Not a viable alternative when it comes to cycling though.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> On The Vineyard?



indeed. Moshup Beach, Aquinnah, MA


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not a viable alternative when it comes to cycling though.



I'm sure I've seen pics somewhere of bright red sling-back platform shoes with SPD cleats fitted...


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2022)

on pinterest


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 651892



Yep, them's the ones...


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2022)

I have a nice


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm sure I've seen pics somewhere of bright red sling-back platform shoes with SPD cleats fitted...


Do you use SPD pedals?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep, them's the ones...


Howabout these?


----------



## cookiemonster (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2022)

Good morning. It was pretty toasty in the night but now I need long sleeves.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Comparing me to Alaphilippe is like comparing a wheezy 850cc A-series to the engine out of a Lancia Delta S4...



@Reynard: you win the prize for the most nerdy engineering comparison ever.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2022)

Awake so I might as well go out for a ride 😉


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Ever since I went to Scotland, Facebook keeps giving me updates from the Greenock Telegraph
> 
> I suppose it is possible that I may be missing out on a riveting read by not reading it but I doubt it. 🤔



Have you tried changing the settings ?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2022)

Back now
Garden birds have been fed
Tea is brewing
A lovely day outside


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Brown bin didn't get emptied yesterday hopefully it will today


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2022)

The other day when we went shopping in Trowbridge I stopped to look in the pawn brokers window at some watches. I noticed that they had a Tissot wind up watch similar to mine priced at £300. That cheered me up a bit , especially when thinking about a snooty woman in a jewelers shop who didn't know much about the make .


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2022)

When I was at the dentist yesterday it was like being in a car showroom with all the hard selling going on .

I was told I must use a certain brand of mouth wash , a certain brand of toothpaste and brush


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Ever since I went to Scotland, Facebook keeps giving me updates from the Greenock Telegraph
> 
> I suppose it is possible that I may be missing out on a riveting read by not reading it but I doubt it. 🤔



There are ship building and repair yards tho' I suspect they only do welding nowadays and no riveting.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jul 2022)

Another driech day with viz down to about half a mile. Like living in a cloud.
Yesterday was not quite encouraging to get out cycling and today is worse as it is slightly wetter. Not heavy rain just wet.
A nearby house has been sold but not as a holiday home and there are a lot of tradesmen coming around. 
The new owners who work locally have not yet been educated regarding the car parking "rules" so chaos reigns.


----------



## mybike (8 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Fortunately, otherwise it gets too obvious.



It's when you realise you've been dreaming.


----------



## pawl (8 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> There are ship building and repair yards tho' I suspect they only do welding nowadays and no riveting.



Oh dear I must read more slowly Reading welding as weddings .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2022)

It's sunny with the gentlest of breezes and the cherries I just finished were superb. I don't often shop at M&S but I was in the shop next door and popped in. Glad I did even though it's a crazy price for fruit.


----------



## DCLane (8 Jul 2022)

Day 11 of Covid: finally tested negative this morning. Temperature is gone and breathing returning to normal, although still with bouts of coughing every 10-15 minutes. I'm slowly starting to feel better, but have no energy. My resting heart rate, usually 54, has been running in the high 80's for the past 10 days. That's slowly coming down.

Son no. 2 is recovering on day 8, but still doesn't feel great. SWMBO is fine on day 6.

I bought a pastry to congratulate myself on no longer being 'positive', since we were supposed to be in Belgium at the moment at a UCI race for son no. 2


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2022)

We had a Buzzard fly over the garden this morning. Big blighter it was, too!!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2022)

The dog was most disconcerted that I rubbed her head with a soapy sponge.. She'd taken so much care, smearing bird poo all over it.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jul 2022)

Back from Big Tesco. There was an empty space on the shelves labelled " Kylie Minogue Prosecco " The neighbouring spaces were well stocked.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jul 2022)

Cleaned the mountain bikes. Now for a little break before heading in to my afternoon shift as a volunteer guide at St Giles.


----------



## Moon bunny (8 Jul 2022)

Next week’s excursion is, just for a change, not to York but to Wakefield.
I can hardly control my excitement.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> Next week’s excursion is, just for a change, not to York but to Wakefield.
> I can hardly control my excitement.



Have the people of Wakefield been duly informed, so they can share in the excitement?


----------



## DCLane (8 Jul 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> Next week’s excursion is, just for a change, not to York but to Wakefield.
> I can hardly control my excitement.





Andy in Germany said:


> Have the people of Wakefield been duly informed, so they can share in the excitement?


Informed or warned? 

And given I'm a mile from the Wakefield border is this notice to leave now? 

Things to do in Wakefield:
1. Hepworth Gallery.
2. Leave.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2022)

Hot, breezy and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, and have spent most of the morning writing. Usually, the first task there is tidying up what I've done the previous day, and today was no exception. I've also done a bit on a pen-and-wash I'd been working on - I had put it to one side, because the last of it is fine detail work and I really do need good daylight for that. I have a daylight lamp, but somehow, it's not quite the same.

I also listened to FP1 from Austria. Qualifying later this afternoon (4pm), as it's the second sprint weekend of the season.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Do you use SPD pedals?



Single sided, on two of my bikes.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Howabout these?
> View attachment 651893



I'm not sure knee-high boots are really "me" you know...


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> @Reynard: you win the prize for the most nerdy engineering comparison ever.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2022)

Lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The other day when we went shopping in Trowbridge I stopped to look in the pawn brokers window at some watches. I noticed that they had a Tissot wind up watch similar to mine priced at £300. That cheered me up a bit , especially when thinking about a snooty woman in a jewelers shop who didn't know much about the make .



Mmmm, £300... That's a high end retail price - unless it's a solid gold one. As for the woman, that's the perils about being knowledgeable about things - you often end up knowing more than the people trying to sell you stuff.

I'm after a stainless steel Seastar myself, but it's finding one in the right condition at the right price. There was a lovely blue-dialled one on the 'bay that went for £17 yesterday. I had thought about bidding, but on closer inspection, it was obvious that it had shipped water at some stage in its life, because there was a bright green residue all around the inside of the crystal. There's a white-dialled one on a BIN for just a little more, but similar problem.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> We had a Buzzard fly over the garden this morning. Big blighter it was, too!!



We call them "Tourist Eagles". They are not the tourists but touroid think they have seen an eagle.
At Luss Highland Games the commentator always kept an eye on the surrounding hills and any large bird became an eagle.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Jul 2022)

Afternoon.
It is hot and sunny here . I was trying to do a bit of tidying up in my garage this morning . I ended up polishing my WF Holdsworth . It is slowly starting to shine . It was dull to begin with .
Resting , staying out of the heat for a while watching some cyclists.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jul 2022)

Getting really warm here at 16.2C but still a faint drizzle.
Had a run up to the recycling with some bits and pieces including some blank CD's which somebody will like but since the old laptop I keep for playing CD's is useless for anything else there is no point in keeping them. That is until next week when I will almost certainly find I should have kept them.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm not sure knee-high boots are really "me" you know...


You'd have decent ankle support whilst pedalling.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jul 2022)

why is it, when I'm busy working, there's no loss of ideas, for non-work activities. but the minute I have a surprise free day, I can't decide what to do. &/or what sequence to do them in. any suggestions?

vacum car
organize cleanup my stuff from kitchen table
bike ride in the forest
bike ride on a paved trail
bike ride on the road
gym
pool
on the plus side, this morning, I have brushed my teeth! 

& helped a neighbor pack her car for her road trip


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm not sure knee-high boots are really "me" you know...



thigh high maybe? Poshmark has some


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a chunk of pork pie, a wholemeal roll with corned beef and a dollop of nectarine & chilli chutney, plus raspberries, cherries and two


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> thigh high maybe? Poshmark has some
> View attachment 651947



Those would be ear high on me


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> thigh high maybe? Poshmark has some
> View attachment 651947


Are they SPD ready though?


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jul 2022)

For the third consecutive day UPS is showing Mrs Tenkaykev’s new running shoes as “ Out for Delivery “ by end of day. I think the shoes must be the Saucony “ Godot “ model…


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2022)

Getting warm outside


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2022)

Listening to qualifying from Austria.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2022)

Bring on the weekend and hopefully a few miles


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2022)

I am struggling to stay awake.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Getting really warm here at 16.2C but still a faint drizzle.
> Had a run up to the recycling with some bits and pieces including some blank CD's which somebody will like but since the old laptop I keep for playing CD's is useless for anything else there is no point in keeping them. That is until next week when I will almost certainly find I should have kept them.



I'm having a similar dilemma at work right now: I desperately need to clear out the junk but I keep thinking "Yebbut, what if I find I need it?"


----------



## dave r (8 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm having a similar dilemma at work right now: I desperately need to clear out the junk but I keep thinking "Yebbut, what if I find I need it?"



I've got a shed full of stuff like that.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Listening to qualifying from Austria.



on what? shortwave?


----------



## rockyroller (8 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> why is it, when I'm busy working, there's no loss of ideas, for non-work activities. but the minute I have a surprise free day, I can't decide what to do. &/or what sequence to do them in. any suggestions?
> 
> vacum car
> organize cleanup my stuff from kitchen table
> ...



I vacuumed the car, filled the tank, checked the oil, made 2 future appointments for 2 cars service work, deposited a check, wrote a check, took down recycling, had lunch & talked to a distant cousin on the telephone. only 1 thing from the list. I think I hear Wifey's voice coming back from her errands. gotta go!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Jul 2022)

The restaurant very close to me has a live band playing "shoot-kicking" music , and l use the word "music" advisedly . l may have to drink far more red wine than is good for me


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Jul 2022)

"not shoot" shoot


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Jul 2022)

Oh l see that l have transgressed the boundaries of what is regarded as acceptable by CC . Oh well might as well go shoot myself !!


----------



## tyred (8 Jul 2022)

Microsoft Edge is behaving in a most peculiar manner on my phone tonight.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Jul 2022)

Went for a 110km ride this morning. It was hot 🥵


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Jul 2022)

I went for a walk, today. It was hot and there was a lot of _up.... _And then a lot of _down, _too. There's 3 trig points up there!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 651982
> 
> 
> I went for a walk, today. It was hot and there was a lot of _up.... _And then a lot of _down, _too. There's 3 trig points up there!



You need to start a thread. Name that mountain where you only publish an elevation profile.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> on what? shortwave?



No, it's just so noisy they can hear it in Norfolk.


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2022)

Reprise of the thai yellow curry this evening. 

Now watching a bit of wheelchair tennis. Gordon Reid is a bit of a hottie...


----------



## Reynard (8 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> on what? shortwave?



Radio 5 Live Sports Extra via the TV. (channel 706)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> My glasses are dirty.



Take out the lenses for a clear look.


----------



## Hebe (8 Jul 2022)

Tomorrow will include some hammock time catching up with this thread.


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2022)

There's a knot on the cord on my hoodie. Don't know how that happened


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> There's a knot on the cord on my hoodie. Don't know how that happened


Well it didn't tie itself in knots.
Or, if it did I'd be careful when wearing it. It may have something planned, and has been practicing!!


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> Tomorrow will include some hammock time catching up with this thread.



keep your expectations low. this is the mundane thread


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> keep your expectations low. this is the mundane thread


Howabout keeping the hammock low, not as far to fall should they roll over.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2022)

I have a  and one of those cadbury's cake bar things.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

Right the ride is calling
So oft I shall go


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2022)

I'm up.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

Sat outside The White horse public house


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2022)

Morning .
Our 5 year old grandson came round yesterday. We were child minding him . We went outside to play football with his new ball . It is a cross between a football and a beach ball . At one point , I don't know exactly how it happened but he miss kicked it . The ball rolled underneath him and he ended up paying on the ball with his back arched before rolling off . . He was alright , they are very close to the ground at that age .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Sat outside The White horse public house



Waiting for opening time ?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2022)

I managed to get out for a ride with my friends last night . The weather had cooled a bit by 5.30. I took my Viking .
We stopped half way round at a pub for a drink . At first we didn't notice the price of drinks , but then it hit us ! 
We discovered that my half pint of cider shandy was £5.75 !  We won't be buying drinks there again . It could possibly be the reason why there were few people there ! 
Oh! We did 14 miles. We also ended up getting involved with a half marathon and were cheered on by some of the officials !


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up.



Well done.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2022)

Good morning. I overslept today.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Waiting for opening time ?



No just watching the world go by


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

Home now and the first cuppa went down well.
Garden birds have been fed
Nice ride under pale grey clouds.


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Jul 2022)

Signed the new contract today. 

Start on 16th August and a nice pay rise too.


----------



## mybike (9 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Informed or warned?
> 
> And given I'm a mile from the Wakefield border is this notice to leave now?
> 
> ...



I checked, there is only one option.


----------



## pawl (9 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Sat outside The White horse public house



All day opening?


----------



## mybike (9 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> thigh high maybe? Poshmark has some
> View attachment 651947



Glad they're reduced.


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2022)

In my favourite café waiting for my Saturday morning breakfast


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I've got a shed full of stuff like that.



+1


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jul 2022)

It seems to have stopped raining but still feels pretty cold even with no wind. It may warm up a bit later and I may even get round to going out for a bit of trike exercise. Weighed myself this morning and am gaining weight and now just over 1Kg up as it has been creeping up over the last couple of weeks. Eat a bit less and no sweet biscuits I think for a while.
Washing machine is doing it's stuff.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2022)

I've had to cut the four rubber suckers off our outside table as they've gone very sticky & yucky and leave equally sticky & yicky marks on the glass they're supposed to secure.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2022)

Shimano sandals on, a leisurely pedal over to Little Bread Pedlar and pick up a wholegrain sourdough loaf and some cheesy things. Cheesy things are very very good.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> All day opening?



Well they were closed earlier


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Jul 2022)

Nice piece of trolling here.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

Bowl full of bird cage sweepings sorry granola


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2022)

I had a quick walk around the shopping centre, something I very rarely do. I note that Sports Direct have a new range of boat anchors full suspension mountain bikes in stock.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2022)

I've just remembered I didn't unpack the shopping yesterday. 

I'll be back in a minute...


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just remembered I didn't unpack the shopping yesterday.
> 
> I'll be back in a minute...



Any frozen goods?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just remembered I didn't unpack the shopping yesterday.
> 
> I'll be back in a minute...


Didn't buy much then?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Any frozen goods?


They won't be now.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

Rhubarb and mixed berry crumble cooking


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Jul 2022)

Been told by the gas people that I can go back into my apt tomorrow morning.

Everything's been repaired/replaced and checked.


----------



## Moon bunny (9 Jul 2022)

🚁🐝 Set the kitchen on fire last night, well, the laundry basket at least.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Jul 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> 🚁🐝 Set the kitchen on fire last night, well, the laundry basket at least.



Did you put your hot pants in it?


----------



## Moon bunny (9 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Informed or warned?
> 
> And given I'm a mile from the Wakefield border is this notice to leave now?
> 
> ...



You missed “attend a metal conservation conference at the National Coal Mining Museum”.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> 🚁🐝 Set the kitchen on fire last night, well, the laundry basket at least.


Excitement of going to Wakefield starting to get to you?


----------



## Moon bunny (9 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Excitement of going to Wakefield starting to get to you?



Perhaps 🚁 thought if I have no clean underwear I can’t go.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> Perhaps 🚁 thought if I have no clean underwear I can’t go.


You let 🚁 go near the laundry basket?


----------



## Hover Fly (9 Jul 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> 🚁🐝 Set the kitchen on fire last night, well, the laundry basket at least.



So, I had been cleaning some new wheels* with meths on a cow cloth, as I went through the kitchen to leave the cloth outside to dry I noticed the washing machine had finished so went to switch it off at the wall, as I did so there was a spark and the cloth caught fire, so I dropped it, if it had gone on the floor nothing would have happened, but it went straight fo the laundry basket where it set light to bunny’s flimsies. Luckily there was a powder extinguisher handy.

*NOS Campag. Lambda rims on Athena hubs.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> So, I had been cleaning some new wheels* with meths on a cow cloth, as I went through the kitchen to leave the cloth outside to dry I noticed the washing machine had finished so went to switch it of at the wall, as I did so there was a spark and the cloth caught fire, so I dropped it, if it had gone on the floor nothing would have happened, but it went straight fo the laundry basket where it set light to bunny’s flimsies. Luckily there was a powder extinguisher handy.
> 
> *NOS Campag. Lambda rims on Athena hubs.


Was the spark a static one, between you and the switch, or was it the socket.
If the socket, you can change it next week whilst she's in Wakefield.

Added there's someone after an empty fire extinguisher, on here.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/h...guisher-into-a-tubeless-inflater-tank.286254/


----------



## Hover Fly (9 Jul 2022)

’twas in the switch.


----------



## postman (9 Jul 2022)

Postman back from the darkside,next cleaning visit will include replacing three fence panels and four hours on hands and knees to clear a block driveway.Oh the joy of being a handyman.Not bad for a 72 year old.More mundane news skip coming monday and also carpet coming,this morning i ordered a sun lounger chair off ebay,looking for some downtime next week.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2022)

I bought an old Olympus DSLR and lens for under the cost of a fast food dinner for two. A nice back-up, and uses the 4/3 lens mount.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Jul 2022)

It's saturday and I'm at work. Might go for a walk later


----------



## DCLane (9 Jul 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> You missed “attend a metal conservation conference at the National Coal Mining Museum”.



Ah, but the National Coal Mining Museum isn't _actually in_ Wakefield 

That puts you about 5 miles from me. Time to evacuate?

We had son no. 1's 9th birthday party at the museum. Lots of little boys and girls taken down t'pit.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jul 2022)

First trip to Poole Park parkrun for a couple of years. Coincided with Dragon Boat racing on Poole Park lake.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Any frozen goods?



Not any more...


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Signed the new contract today.
> 
> Start on 16th August and a nice pay rise too.



Genuine question: are you back in your apartment yet?


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2022)

Hot and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I overslept massively. Hey ho. Feeling lazy, so watching a bunch of blokes on bikes while drinking 

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2022)

Oh, and the sprint race and the grand prix are only on the BBC website / via BBC sounds for those who were intending to listen in.


----------



## postman (9 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Ah, but the National Coal Mining Museum isn't _actually in_ Wakefield
> 
> . Lots of little boys and girls taken down t'pit.


Darnt pit soft tha knows,kids dont know the meaning of ard werk.I wer going up chimley at their age soft soft i tell ya .


----------



## pawl (9 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Ah, but the National Coal Mining Museum isn't _actually in_ Wakefield
> 
> That puts you about 5 miles from me. Time to evacuate?
> 
> We had son no. 1's 9th birthday party at the museum. Lots of little boys and girls taken down t'pit.



Do they still send young boys up chimneys ?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

182.7 per litre at the Red house garage cheaper by 10p than supermarkets


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> 182.7 per litre at the Red house garage cheaper by 10p than supermarkets



It was 183.9 there t'other day. Strange (happily) as it used to be more expensive than supermarkets and it's a Shell garage!


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just remembered I didn't unpack the shopping yesterday.
> 
> I'll be back in a minute...



Delayed because I had to empty the washer as well.

It's all go on the domestic front, I tell you.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It was 183.9 there t'other day. Strange (happily) as it used to be more expensive than supermarkets and it's a Shell garage!



That's right it was but cheaper today


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jul 2022)

Just topped up the water in the bird baths and various trays set around the garden.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2022)

A chunk of pork pie and a roll with the last of the corned beef for luncheon, plus the last of the raspberries, some cherries and the obligatory two 

Also listened to the sprint race.

When it's hot, my internet keeps dropping out, which made it a bit interesting.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jul 2022)

my cat is napping, as usual, & seems not the least bit anxious about how to spend his free time


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jul 2022)

Got a reasonable trike run today. Nice early spring morning in July but by the time I got back temp had risen by 6C and I was too warm.
Traffic a problem today but I got a car hammering round my dangerous corner so I just went behind it in safety as anything coming would hit it before it reached me. Wind against me on the uphill but could not take advantage of a following wind on the return due to traffic baulking me at awkward spots. Only cyclists a couple on identical H bar Bromptons making heavy weather of a steep and nasty little hill.
Meanwhile chaos reigns on transport.
This weekend is Tiree music festival so their main ferry has engine problems and is out of service. Our main ferry is diverted and we have a much smaller alternative which cannot take all the booked traffic so some have to get bumped. Somebody decides on priority traffic but on what criterion nobody knows.
Meantime contractors have decided today is a good time to resurface the Salen to Aros bridge road with loose chippings but apparently no traffic management in place. Saturday is changeover day for holiday houses so busier than usual.
Further north on Orkney MV Alfred made an unscheduled head on visit to the isle of Stroma and passengers had to get evacuated by lifeboat. Northlink are running extra trips and special bus services are on to ferry passengers home after midnight.

Edit Isle of Swona not Stroma.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Got a reasonable trike run today. Nice early spring morning in July but by the time I got back temp had risen by 6C and I was too warm.
> Traffic a problem today but I got a car hammering round my dangerous corner so I just went behind it in safety as anything coming would hit it before it reached me. Wind against me on the uphill but could not take advantage of a following wind on the return due to traffic baulking me at awkward spots. Only cyclists a couple on identical H bar Bromptons making heavy weather of a steep and nasty little hill.
> Meanwhile chaos reigns on transport.
> This weekend is Tiree music festival so their main ferry has engine problems and is out of service. Our main ferry is diverted and we have a much smaller alternative which cannot take all the booked traffic so some have to get bumped. Somebody decides on priority traffic but on what criterion nobody knows.
> ...



I do love your 'Island News' Mr OW! 🙂


----------



## Hebe (9 Jul 2022)

I am breaking in the newer hammock, with occasional cross and wobbly help from Miss Maze.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> A chunk of pork pie and a roll with the last of the corned beef for luncheon, plus the last of the raspberries, some cherries and the obligatory two
> 
> Also listened to the sprint race.
> 
> When it's hot, my internet keeps dropping out, which made it a bit interesting.



Was it a bit like Norman Collier doing the commentary?


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2022)

I have a  and a packet of crisps and am watching the cricket.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Was it a bit like Norman Collier doing the commentary?



Unless he's known for pausing for a few minutes and then picking up where he left off, then no.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> Glad they're reduced.


You ordered two pairs then?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> ’twas in the switch.


Replace the socket whilst you're on your own.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I do love your 'Island News' Mr OW! 🙂



I used to get job applicants wanting to come here because life wherever they lived was too stressful. In fact life here is often more stressful and when I first came I spent more time juggling transport with a virtually non existent infrastructure than anything else.
Life is still often unpredictable and stressful but you learn to cope with it or leave.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Ah, but the National Coal Mining Museum isn't _actually in_ Wakefield
> 
> That puts you about 5 miles from me. Time to evacuate?
> 
> We had son no. 1's 9th birthday party at the museum.* Lots of little boys and girls taken down t'pit.*


They bring them back up!


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not any more...


That's what I said!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2022)

Harry is having a rest and Ian will take over tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2022)

The cricket ended in a bit of a damp squib.

I need to go and water my tomatoes.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2022)

I've watered the plants in the front garden as they've been in the shade for a while. I'll do the back garden in a few hours. 
Meanwhile, a blackberry & apple crumble is baking in the oven.. Gas Mk3 for 30 minutes.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Jul 2022)

Part of his comedy routine was to act as though the microphone kept breaking down .


Reynard said:


> Unless he's known for pausing for a few minutes and then picking up where he left off, then no.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've watered the plants in the front garden as they've been in the shade for a while. I'll do the back garden in a few hours.
> Meanwhile, a blackberry & apple crumble is baking in the oven.. Gas Mk3 for 30 minutes.


Is it done yet?


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is it done yet?



Yep. Just finished.. 🚿


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> The cricket ended in a bit of a damp squib.
> 
> I need to go and water my tomatoes.



There must be a joke in there somewhere. No doubt classic33 will be along soon.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2022)

Cats fed, F1 highlights watched, leftovers all ated. 

Now to settle in for an evening just relaxing. There's football, tennis and some interesting documentaries.


----------



## Bollo (9 Jul 2022)

Just settling down after a day of cooking on my fancy new BBQ for the in-laws for Eid al-Adha. Truly not a day for the vegetarian. Chilling now with a beer, which is definitely not a part of Eid.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2022)

Bollo said:


> Just settling down after a day of cooking on my fancy new BBQ for the in-laws for Eid al-Adha. Truly not a day for the vegetarian. Chilling now with a beer, which is definitely not a part of Eid.


Cheers anyway! A little beer of what you fancy does you good. At the time at least....


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jul 2022)

There are parts of me that appear to be much redder than other parts. I thought I'd got shade cover while sat in the garden listening to the radio & reading (who says men can't multitask?) this afternoon, but obviously not.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jul 2022)

Two really good days off work which were much needed as work is going nuts - we're three weekis into a trial of being a regional hub, but with no increase in staff while the workload has more than doubled!

Yesterday was spent in south Norfolk with a lovely 3 1/2 - 4 hour ride around the lanes followed by a couple of drinks in the sunshine overlooking Diss mere.
Today with absolutely no hurry taken, the towels got washed, the grass was cut, the bedding was changed and then washed, a 10 mile circular loop to the bottle bank and then the supermarket was cycled and then time spent in the garden listening to the radio. 
Tomorrow may involve even less movement.


----------



## Reynard (9 Jul 2022)

I am in need of a


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Genuine question: are you back in your apartment yet?



Sunday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Sunday.



Isn't it Sunday already in Hong Kong?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2022)

Meanwhile, there's a police helicopter looking for someone in the east of Peckham. With some persistence. I hope they find the person they're looking for soon because it's like a big bothersome wasp.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Jul 2022)

snuck in a ride today & I didn't get wet!


----------



## DCLane (9 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Meanwhile, there's a police helicopter looking for someone in the east of Peckham. With some persistence. I hope they find the person they're looking for soon because it's like a big bothersome wasp.



It's probably more bothersome if you're the person being sought


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> It's probably more bothersome if you're the person being sought


That's when the tinfoil hat and suit come in handy, reflecting your body heat making it harder to be picked up on an infra red/night vision camera.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2022)

Right, time to put the writing away and have an early one.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Isn't it Sunday already in Hong Kong?



Yup. I’ll be heading back in a few hours.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Yup. I’ll be heading back in a few hours.


Suppose its not there when you go back?


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Suppose its not there when you go back?



I’d like to hear the explanation for a 32 floor apt block going missing. 

One for the X-Files.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2022)

Good morning. There appeared to be a Festival Of Bad Music Played At High Volume nearby last night. Fortunately I had some ear defenders from work so I could still sleep.
I've never understood the sense of entitlement someone must have to play loud music late at night in a residential area.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2022)

Awake enough for some miles
Before it gets warm


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2022)

I'm up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up.



Again? That's twice in two days.


----------



## Sharky (10 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I am now sporting a much more aerodynamic haircut



Me too. Wasn't intentional though. I usually use the longest setting on my hair trimmer, but this time started to use it straight out of the box. Forgetting that I had stored it on zero setting! So no option but to do the rest on the zero setting.

Must admit though that it feels quite nice and I might even do it again!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2022)

First cuppa going down well


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jul 2022)

Back in my apt.

Lots of cleaning done. The 3 fish tanks were in need of attention, so that's done. 

Laundry almost done.

Time to eat.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2022)

Sharky said:


> Me too. Wasn't intentional though. I usually use the longest setting on my hair trimmer, but this time started to use it straight out of the box. Forgetting that I had stored it on zero setting! So no option. But to do the rest on the zero setting.
> 
> Must admit though that it feels quite nice and I might even do it again!



I would try that but I think my wife may kill me.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2022)

Another lovely clear blue sky Start to the day here


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I would try that but I think my wife may kill me.



I would too, but my Good lady has already threatened to disown me if I did.


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jul 2022)

Oooo....burn.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I would too, but my Good lady has already threatened to disown me if I did.



I have pointed out that my hairline is receding like trees before an ice age so it may be best to accept the inevitable...


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have pointed out that my hairline is receding like trees before an ice age so it may be best to accept the inevitable...



I've no idea who my parents are but baldness was not an issue, as I can prove.


----------



## dave r (10 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have pointed out that my hairline is receding like trees before an ice age so it may be best to accept the inevitable...



At 70 my hair grows as well as it did when I was in my 20's, no sign of baldness or it slowing down, shaving it is an attractive option but my Good lady won't be impressed.


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> At 70 my hair grows as well as it did when I was in my 20's, no sign of baldness or it slowing down, shaving it is an attractive option but my Good lady won't be impressed.


Vot iz this air you speak of.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jul 2022)

Dull but dry outside with little wind.
Touroid on FB asking what the weather is like as the are gracing us with their presence soon. Told to bring waterproofs and thermals as spring has not yet arrived far less summer. Also not to forget a couple of gallons of midge repellent in case the wind drops.
Weeds are getting bigger again so a gardening day I think if the rain stays off.
And while I remember I still have a reasonable amount of hair but kept pretty short.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jul 2022)

I am not a morning person. Unfortunately my neighbours are, which is why I'm up and about with coffee & breakfast already done.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jul 2022)

Sharky said:


> Me too. Wasn't intentional though. I usually use the longest setting on my hair trimmer, but this time started to use it straight out of the box. Forgetting that I had stored it on zero setting! So no option but to do the rest on the zero setting.
> 
> Must admit though that it feels quite nice and I might even do it again!



Thank you for reminding me that I need to get the clippers out again. With this hot weather it will be like having (h)air conditioning on the bike


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> So, I had been cleaning some new wheels* with meths on a cow cloth, as I went through the kitchen to leave the cloth outside to dry I noticed the washing machine had finished so went to switch it off at the wall, as I did so there was a spark and the cloth caught fire, so I dropped it, if it had gone on the floor nothing would have happened, but it went straight fo the laundry basket where it set light to bunny’s flimsies. Luckily there was a powder extinguisher handy.
> 
> *NOS Campag. Lambda rims on Athena hubs.



The wheels weren't damaged were they, forgot to ask earlier.


----------



## Hover Fly (10 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Ah, but the National Coal Mining Museum isn't _actually in_ Wakefield
> 
> *That puts you about 5 miles from me. Time to evacuate*?
> 
> We had son no. 1's 9th birthday party at the museum. Lots of little boys and girls taken down t'pit.


If there are any hills handy, head for them.


----------



## Hover Fly (10 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> The wheels weren't damaged were they, forgot to ask earlier.



No, they’re in the Raleigh now, glinting in the sun.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Back in my apt.
> 
> Lots of cleaning done. *The 3 fish tanks were in need of attention, so that's done.*
> 
> ...


Those two aren't connected are they?


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> No, they’re in the Raleigh now, glinting in the sun.


You made a good job of the cleaning then.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2022)

I seem to have woken up tired this morning. Coffee very much needed because I need to drive across London to pick up my brother and sister-in-law (plus 2 bagged bikes) from Heathrow in an hour or so. It's a bit of a family gathering for my mother's 90th next week.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Again? That's twice in two days.



I know!! It keeps happening 🤯


----------



## Hover Fly (10 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You made a good job of the cleaning then.


It was mainly dust and grease from being in the back of a retired bike shop owner’s garage for 30+ years.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2022)

Task of the day is to empty a wardrobe of unwanted clothes


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Task of the day is to empty a wardrobe of unwanted clothes



Oh and fine tune a couple of doors so they close easy with our new carpet


----------



## Moon bunny (10 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Ah, but the National Coal Mining Museum isn't _actually in_ Wakefield
> 
> That puts you about 5 miles from me. Time to evacuate?
> 
> We had son no. 1's 9th birthday party at the museum. Lots of little boys and girls taken down t'pit.



But Wakefield is where I crawl off the train at some ridiculously early hour.


----------



## Speicher (10 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Oh and fine tune a couple of doors so they close easy with our new carpet


Will you be ready for a jambing session on your fine tunes?

Riders on the Storm?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Back in my apt.
> 
> Lots of cleaning done. The 3 fish tanks were in need of attention, so that's done.
> 
> ...


Good evening from France , bon appetit . Soon be time for lunch here and then l will be glued to the tv to watch the next stage of the TdF !


----------



## DCLane (10 Jul 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> But Wakefield is where I crawl off the train at some ridiculously early hour.



True ... but you're _actually_ going the other side of Middlestown en route to Huddersfield. By an odd quirk it's still counted as Wakefield but in reality is right on the edge and closer to Dewsbury/Huddersfield.

Other things to have a look at nearby that _aren't_ in Wakefield:

- Emley Moor Tower; two big poles (one permanent, one temporary) on top of a hill.
- Yorkshire Sculpture Park; lots of odd 'sculpture' pieces that are classed as art, plus an exhibition centre and extortionately expensive cafe.

I'd invite you for coffee and cake but you _might_ be covered in coal smuts


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Good evening from France , bon appetit . Soon be time for lunch here and then l will be glued to the tv to watch the next stage of the TdF !



I’ve got the VPN ready and ITV4 on to watch it as well.


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jul 2022)

This is the first time in about a decade that I’ve watched the tour. Too many drug cheats put me off.


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Jul 2022)

Too many ads on ITV 4.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2022)

Pleasant 18 mile ride, this morning, then some gardening before it gets too warm. 
Raspberries in Greek yoghurt with honey glooped over it for lunch. 
🍓 🐝


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2022)

On the way into town along the Washlands bike path at about 07:30, a rider in front of me and myself spotted a chap laying in the prone position on the grass about 5 yards away from the path. We both stopped to check if all was good. Turns out that he'd parked himself there for a snooze!! 😂 

Best to make sure rather than leave him to fester if there had been a problem, though!!


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> But Wakefield is where I crawl off the train at some ridiculously early hour.


Which station. Westgate or Kirkgate, maybe Midfield?


----------



## tyred (10 Jul 2022)

I think I will replace the fan belt on the car.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2022)

Cheese & chutney sandwiches, a  and the F1 from Austria piped over the internet via the BBC website.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I think I will replace the fan belt on the car.



That's a bit of a job! I hate messing around with car repair stuff.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I think I will replace the fan belt on the car.



My word, you must be bored.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2022)

I think I might go and sit in the garden for a while.


----------



## tyred (10 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> That's a bit of a job! I hate messing around with car repair stuff.



Done and dusted. Actually the easiest fan belt I have ever fitted. One advantage of a small three cylinder engine is loads of space in the engine bay. You just need to remember the route it takes around all the pulleys. 

Now the downside, the bearing in the tensioner doesn't feel that healthy so I suppose I better buy one of those and fit it.


----------



## Moon bunny (10 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Which station. Westgate or Kirkgate, maybe Midfield?



Westgate.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2022)

F1 done and dusted. I won't spoiler it for anyone.

Now dipping into the cycling and the tennis.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> Westgate.


A lonely, unwelcoming station.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> F1 done and dusted. I won't spoiler it for anyone.
> 
> Now dipping into the cycling and the tennis.


Have you noticed that Russell is looking ever more like Loki.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Too many ads on ITV 4.



Yep. Thats why l watch on French tv. there are a few ads but only from sponsors of the TdF. I can get UK tv. but it just doesn't capture the atmosphere . I will soon be able to see the action first hand because the tour passes close to where l live in SW France ....it's going to be party time


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2022)

Cycling was good great scenery


----------



## Hebe (10 Jul 2022)

10km ride this morning, improved by the fact that the hill seems to be getting flatter every time I ride up it. Plus a nice man on a bike stopped and chatted to me. His ride was much longer than mine. Cinema with the family and then a hot short stroll to close off my exercise for the week.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> 10km ride this morning, improved by the fact that the hill seems to be getting flatter every time I ride up it. Plus a nice man on a bike stopped and chatted to me. His ride was much longer than mine. Cinema with the family and then *a hot short stroll to close off my exercise for the week.*


First day of the week and you're "closing off your exercise for the week"!


----------



## Hebe (10 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> First day of the week and you're "closing off your exercise for the week"!


Last day of my week, I count Monday as Day 1. Unless of course I have lost a day somewhere, which is entirely possible.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> Last day of my week, I count Monday as Day 1. Unless of course I have lost a day somewhere, which is entirely possible.


I agree. It's the end of the weekend not the beginning of next week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2022)

£17.80 to park while Heathrow keeps you waiting! There's absolutely no incentive to run an efficient airport when they can squeeze money out of the people they leave stranded.


----------



## pawl (10 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Cycling was good great scenery



The country side always looks pristine.


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2022)

There will be a short interlude,Postman is going to the fridge to get a can of 1664,i think this is the best mundane post today..


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> The country side always looks pristine.



And no cyclist stopping to take bl@@dy pictures of everything


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I agree. It's the end of the weekend not the beginning of next week.


I disagree, however according to the international standard for the representation of dates and times ISO 8601, Monday is the first day of the week.


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2022)

I beg to differ ,giving credit to an esteemed member,but Royal Mail duty sheets all began week commencing Sunday.Some poor sods like me,finished one weeks duty 11-00 am Saturday and started next weeks duty 22-00 Sunday,it was a killer


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> I disagree, however according to the international standard for the representation of dates and times ISO 8601, Monday is the first day of the week.


I reckon the Bible disagrees with you too. 7th day and all that.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I reckon the Bible disagrees with you too. 7th day and all that.


Which is why some years ago they started holding services on a Saturday, saying it counted as a Sunday service.

The bible considered Sunday to be the first day.
http://www.cjvlang.com/Dow/SunMon.html


----------



## Hebe (10 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> I beg to differ ,giving credit to an esteemed member,but Royal Mail duty sheets all began week commencing Sunday.Some poor sods like me,finished one weeks duty 11-00 am Saturday and started next weeks duty 22-00 Sunday,it was a killer





classic33 said:


> Which is why some years ago they started holding services on a Saturday, saying it counted as a Sunday service.
> 
> The bible considered Sunday to be the first day.
> http://www.cjvlang.com/Dow/SunMon.html


Every day's a school day! Lots to learn here.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> Every day's a school day! Lots to learn here.


You're still at school!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> Every day's a school day! Lots to learn here.


Sunday school!


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2022)

Postman is halfway down his 1664 so is it now an 832.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Jul 2022)

It has been a long hot day here .
We set off early to put up our stall at the Cherished vehicle show for 9 . I took along my Dawes Red Feather and Holdsworth Cyclone along. They created a bit of interest and I had over 20 people stop and look at them . It was pay back for all the trouble of having to fit a carrier on the back and watch the bikes swaying nicely as I drove along . 
We have had some lovely cloud formations this evening .


----------



## Speicher (10 Jul 2022)

I saw a different kind of snake in the garden today. It was about twelve inches long, with bright yellow eye caps. Does anyone know what it was, or how to find out please?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> I saw a different kind of snake in the garden today. It was about twelve inches long, with bright yellow eye caps. Does anyone know what it was, or how to find out please?


Assuming a UK snake and not an escape, there’s not many to choose from…
https://www.wildlifetrusts.org/how-identify/identify-snakes


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> I saw a different kind of snake in the garden today. It was about twelve inches long, with bright yellow eye caps. Does anyone know what it was, or how to find out please?


What colour was the snake?


----------



## Speicher (10 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> What colour was the snake?



Sorry, I meant to put the colour in my post. It was a uniform dark colour, either dark brown or black. No chevron (adder) or other pattern. It is the prominent yellow eye "caps" that I thought would help to identify it.


----------



## midlife (10 Jul 2022)

Grass snakes have yellow but that's more on the neck?


----------



## Speicher (10 Jul 2022)

This was definitely two prominent yellow spots on the head, rather than a band on the neck.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> Sorry, I meant to put the colour in my post. It was a uniform dark colour, either dark brown or black. No chevron (adder) or other pattern. It is the prominent yellow eye "caps" that I thought would help to identify it.


Possible escapee, nothing natural to the UK matches the description.


----------



## Speicher (10 Jul 2022)

Rather like this:


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> Rather like this:
> View attachment 652297



Grass snake ?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-40853286


----------



## Speicher (10 Jul 2022)

Thank you @Flick of the Elbow

The second photo down on your link is this: 

I think it was a baby snake (twelve inches long) as they can be up to three feet long.


----------



## Speicher (10 Jul 2022)

Proper name "barred grass snake, _Natrix helvetica_."


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jul 2022)

The adverts on Cyclechat continue to surprise me. Nicole from Mayfair says she's keen to give me ( and other tired executives ) a de-stressing massage in my own home.


----------



## postman (10 Jul 2022)

slowmotion said:


> The adverts on Cyclechat continue to surprise me. Nicole from Mayfair says she's keen to give me ( and other tired executives ) a de-stressing massage in my own home.


she must have found out miss Goodbody has retired.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> A lonely, unwelcoming station.



Looks more like a gas station than a train station.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> And no cyclist stopping to take bl@@dy pictures of everything



Well, there's me.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Cycling was good great scenery


The scenery is the best part of bike racing.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Jul 2022)

A rather warm bimble over to my sister's this afternoon to deliver my nephew's birthday card - it's his 18th on Tuesday.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks more like a gas station than a train station.


A major station, and yard, at one point, that almost closed to passenger traffic. Now only a shadow of what it was twenty five years ago.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2022)

slowmotion said:


> The adverts on Cyclechat continue to surprise me. Nicole from Mayfair says she's keen to give me ( and other tired executives ) a de-stressing massage in my own home.


Is she closer to you than Deborah?


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is she closer to you than Deborah?



Deborah was always a tantalising four miles away. Nicole could be anywhere right now, depending on the various locations of her stressed out clientele. My guess is that's she's in Dubai.


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jul 2022)

Mixing business with a spot of shopping, champagne glass clutched around her perfectly manicured fingers.


Edit: actually the fingers do the clutching, not the glass.


----------



## DCLane (10 Jul 2022)

slowmotion said:


> The adverts on Cyclechat continue to surprise me. Nicole from Mayfair says she's keen to give me ( and other tired executives ) a de-stressing massage in my own home.



I never get anything like that. Currently it's an advert for new shoes. I must therefore lead quite a boring life by comparison.

Nicole clearly hasn't been visiting the wilds of West Yorkshire.


----------



## Reynard (10 Jul 2022)

I keep getting adverts for telescopes and mens' undercrackers. Go figure...


----------



## slowmotion (10 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> I never get anything like that. Currently it's an advert for new shoes. I must therefore lead quite a boring life by comparison.
> 
> Nicole clearly hasn't been visiting the wilds of West Yorkshire.



I got one for brown perforated shoes too, but then Nicole burst onto the scene. Don't worry, I'm sure she travels.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2022)

I might have a better understanding of some of the foregoing if I forwent with my adblocker which sends all that stuff into the bad locker.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I might have a better understanding of some of the foregoing if I forwent with my adblocker which sends all that stuff into the bad locker.



If you are curious, surely there's a giant key that opens the bad locker? Hours of exciting adverts for constipation cures, pensions, and other forbidden fruits await you. Nicole's pretty tame in comparison.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2022)

Good morning. 

Breakfast eaten, washing done, and because I was feeling daring, I cleaned the bathroom.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Breakfast eaten, washing done, and because I was feeling daring, I cleaned the bathroom.



I'd need a lie down after all that!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The scenery is the best part of bike racing.



That's very true


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I might have a better understanding of some of the foregoing if I forwent with my adblocker which sends all that stuff into the bad locker.



Metoo. I hardly get any spam emails either.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2022)

BTW I'm up


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2022)

Morning .
I'm feeling achy this morning. It might be from lifting stuff in and out of our car.
Here is a picture of the sky last night.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I might have a better understanding of some of the foregoing if I forwent with my adblocker which sends all that stuff into the bad locker.



Same here, I don't see any adds.


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Metoo. I hardly get any spam emails either.



I moved to Linux 10 or 15 years ago and most of the spam E-Mail stopped, I no longer win the Nigerian lottery, the one I never entered, and the nice Russian widow stopped sending me messages asking to borrow my bank account.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2022)

Morning first cuppa went down well
Soon be time for my commute across to the spare bedroom office


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2022)

Clear blue skies here
Garden birds have been fed
The air con did it's job last night


----------



## Illaveago (11 Jul 2022)

I just went out to whistle for Georgie as he hasn't been in for breakfast . I could hear the sound of Swift's screaming but couldn't see where it was coming from . I eventually found a large flock of them circling high up in the bright blue sky .


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2022)

Brekkies on the patio this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2022)

Another packet of cereal finished so that means I I have the excitement of choosing a fresh packet for tomorrow


----------



## postman (11 Jul 2022)

Postman is going to have a sore neck if he is not careful.Everytime a loud noise is heard he is looking to his right for a skip truck.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jul 2022)

Another grey start to the day but will probably brighten up later.
My neighbour came home from a short trip away and told me the temp was 24C in Central Scotland when he got up but here at about the same time of day it was 13.6C.
Saw a very young looking bullfinch in the garden yesterday not able to fly properly yet. It did not look injured and fled off into my bay tree. I say bay tree as it started as that but now is about 10ft high and at least the same in diameter. Anything could be living in there.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2022)

We have a bay tree like that @oldwheels 

Second cuppa went down well with a slice of toast


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 Jul 2022)

just back from my usual morning ride.....a touch on the warm side this morning just over 40c . Funny how you only start sweating when you stop riding , or am l weird


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> just back from my usual morning ride.....a touch on the warm side this morning just over 40c . Funny how you only start sweating when you stop riding , or am l weird


Me too and the more humid it is the more profuse the sweat.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2022)

Supermarket delivery done all present and correct


----------



## Hebe (11 Jul 2022)

Finished an unpleasantly sweaty session at the osteopath. Now going to seek out a pork pie and ride home with it in the basket of my bike*
*assuming my bike still has both wheels. I am still slightly bitter about cctv cameras whose views of bike racks are blocked by trees.


----------



## mybike (11 Jul 2022)

Sharky said:


> Me too. Wasn't intentional though. I usually use the longest setting on my hair trimmer, but this time started to use it straight out of the box. Forgetting that I had stored it on zero setting! So no option but to do the rest on the zero setting.
> 
> Must admit though that it feels quite nice and I might even do it again!



serendipity


----------



## Hebe (11 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> Finished an unpleasantly sweaty session at the osteopath. Now going to seek out a pork pie and ride home with it in the basket of my bike*
> *assuming my bike still has both wheels. I am still slightly bitter about cctv cameras whose views of bike racks are blocked by trees.


For anyone wondering, bike was still fully intact and secured when I got back to it. I’d left in the most open and visible bike rack I could find. Wonderful osteopath said “oh, you could have brought it in here”. I know for next time.


----------



## mybike (11 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I would try that but I think my wife may kill me.



Start of the week, then it'll have time to grow back before she sees it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> Start of the week, then it'll have time to grow back before she sees it.



Alas for that plan, video calls are a thing these days...


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2022)

Clock in the showroom has just chimed 12 minute to two. 

No-one knows why.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Clock in the showroom has just chimed 12 minute to two.
> 
> No-one knows why.



Being in Germany, is _donging_ in metric instead of Imperial?


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2022)

Sharky said:


> Me too. Wasn't intentional though. I usually use the longest setting on my hair trimmer, but this time started to use it straight out of the box. Forgetting that I had stored it on zero setting! So no option but to do the rest on the zero setting.
> 
> Must admit though that it feels quite nice and I might even do it again!



I've done that, too 😂


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2022)

Still and hot here chez Casa Reynard, with hazy sunshine.

I slept OK for a change. Have taken it easy this morning, sorting out some paperwork, photographing some artwork and editing the writing that I did over the weekend. Lexi has not been taking it easy, and has brought me a large, fat mouse.

And you know it's hot when I give in and break out the shorts.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2022)

I've been for a mainly shady ride in Delapre Abbey grounds.


----------



## postman (11 Jul 2022)

its boiling here,and i dont mean temperature.The skip has not arrived yet,its gone 13-30,according to mrs p they wanted a £20 extra fee for a morning delivery,i see cowboys.Carpet is going down as i type.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Being in Germany, is _donging_ in metric instead of Imperial?



What a relief, for a moment l read that as "dogging"


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2022)

A bit of a bitsas luncheon. Finished off the last of the pork pie, and had the last of the cream cheese on some fruited sourdough bread. Then I had a nectarine, the last of the cherries and two


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2022)

I am going to go and wash my hair, and then go and sit outside with a book and dry it in the sun.

How about that for an energy-saving tip?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Clock in the showroom has just chimed 12 minute to two.
> 
> No-one knows why.



Is it to remind you to mend the clock?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2022)

My mother emailed someone at their outlook.com address but somehow typed in lookout.com. The odd thing is that after a bit of a delay the email arrived at the right place. I'll try that with mailg.com


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2022)

Ya'll might think me a fibber, but I've just erected a pop-up tent and de-rected it and got it back in its bag 😎


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2022)

@Hebe 612 nothing nicer than a sweaty pork pie especially if it has proper old fashioned jelly in


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Jul 2022)

My cunning plan to resolve our sticky shower valve having come to naught, I emailed Bristan asking for advice.
I received an email asking when I'd purchased the shower. I replied February 2019. They replied saying that they'd pop a replacement valve in the post FOC, which should be with me in a couple of days. There are comprehensive fitting instructions in a attached PDF, they also offered to send one of their service engineers to do the work, but they would need to charge £79 if I chose that option.
That's exemplary service, I'd mentally pencilled in the cost of replacing the shower, so that means I have a bit of extra money to spend on fripperies  vital upgrades to the bikes.😎


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Ya'll might think me a fibber, but I've just erected a pop-up tent and de-rected it and got it back in its bag 😎



Must be some sort of world record.😄


----------



## Hebe (11 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> @Hebe 612 nothing nicer than a sweaty pork pie especially if it has proper old fashioned jelly in



It was delicious, with little tomatos and a bit of cheese. It had a little jelly, I'll try the proper butcher ones next time.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Jul 2022)

Remained overcast here all day but warm at 21C. Wind keeps it bearable and not too muggy.
Tried to change my Calmac booking for ferry next week but no chance and had to take one 3 days earlier than preferred and not the time I wanted either.
It is the local Highland Games next week but I doubt that has any effect on ferries. At one time everything shut down for the day and the whole town went up to the field. Now a shadow of it's former self as greed rules and many of the businesses have no attachment to local history so see no reason to bother.
Similarly the local agricultural show when everybody whether farmers, crofters or no attachment to the land went and the place closed up for the day. A good time was had by all and the beer tent did good business.


----------



## Hebe (11 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Ya'll might think me a fibber, but I've just erected a pop-up tent and de-rected it and got it back in its bag 😎



My lockdown pop-up tent has been in and out of its bag so many times that it now needs help to pop up. I still struggle to put it away though.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Clock in the showroom has just chimed 12 minute to two.
> 
> No-one knows why.


Ask not for whom the bell tolls.....


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Being in Germany, is _donging_ in metric instead of Imperial?



I think its in it's own time zone


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Ask not for whom the bell tolls.....



Back off Boney, and put. The Scythe . Down.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is it to remind you to mend the clock?



I've got the ideal tool for the job:


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am going to go and wash my hair, and then go and *sit outside with a book and dry it in the sun.*
> 
> How about that for an energy-saving tip?


Why'd/how'd the book get wet?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why'd/how'd the book get wet?



She was reading in the shower, while washing her hair.

Obviously.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> She was reading in the shower, while washing her hair.
> 
> Obviously.


She never mentioned the shower!
How did you know?


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Ya'll might think me a fibber, but I've just erected a pop-up tent and de-rected it and got it back in its bag 😎


Can it be used again though, that's the real test.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> She never mentioned the shower!
> How did you know?



Logical thinking, innit?


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> My lockdown pop-up tent has been in and out of its bag so many times that it now needs help to pop up. I still struggle to put it away though.


Must resist, must re.....


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Logical thinking, innit?


And if she washed it* in the sink?


*Hair then the book.


----------



## postman (11 Jul 2022)

Carpet put down in double quick time.Skip arrived at 15-15,so a brew was the first task.Then at 15-50 Postman filled the bottom of the skip with 20 plus barrow loads of soil and brickwork,dont ask,when Mrs P says i would like that mess removing,you remove it,some of the brickwork has been tjere 32 years,its the place where crap goes,not anymore.So Mr and Mrs P worked together in heat andgot the job done just after 18-00.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2022)

Peri Peri chicken & rice for dinner. (Ping food... Feeling lazy!)


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jul 2022)

Another cuppa went down well


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> *Carpet put down in double quick time.*Skip arrived at 15-15,so a brew was the first task.Then at 15-50 Postman filled the bottom of the skip with 20 plus barrow loads of soil and brickwork,dont ask,when Mrs P says i would like that mess removing,you remove it,some of the brickwork has been tjere 32 years,its the place where crap goes,not anymore.So Mr and Mrs P worked together in heat andgot the job done just after 18-00.


What was wrong with it that it needed to be put down?


----------



## Speicher (11 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> What was wrong with it that it needed to be put down?



It was very heavy!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> It was very heavy!


A bit drastic, intit?


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2022)

Just watched the Lionesses *demolish* Norway.

Had scrambled eggs on toast for supper.

I washed my hair in the bath.

(edited for serious brain fart)


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2022)

Been enjoying the Girard Perregaux watch I bought myself as a treat. 

I've decided to keep the boingy bracelet as it is rather comfy, but it will need a service in the near future as it's running around 2 mins fast per day. Unlike the Gradus (also running a couple of minutes fast per day) this one is actually worth spending money on. It's actually ridiculously slim for an automatic watch that doesn't have a micro rotor.

Even better, Girard Perregaux gets a name check on the opening page of Ian Flemming's "From Russia With Love"


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Been enjoying the Girard Perregaux watch I bought myself as a treat.
> 
> I've decided to keep the boingy bracelet as it is rather comfy, but it will need a service in the near future as it's running around 2 mins fast per day. Unlike the Gradus (also running a couple of minutes fast per day) this one is actually worth spending money on. It's actually ridiculously slim for an automatic watch that doesn't have a micro rotor.
> 
> Even better, Girard Perregaux gets a name check on the opening page of Ian Flemming's "From Russia With Love"


If both are running fast, by similar amounts, have you thought you it could be running slower not them running fast!


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2022)

Disaster has struck. The base has collapsed on my favourite reclining armchair


----------



## Reynard (11 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> If both are running fast, by similar amounts, have you thought you it could be running slower not them running fast!



Your logic is sound, but for the fact that the Seiko and the Citizen don't.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Your logic is sound, but for the fact that the Seiko and the Citizen don't.


Maybe they're running at the same speed as you, which might be a few minutes per day/hour slow.
Therefore appearing to be on time.


----------



## Asa Post (11 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just watched the Lionesses *demolish* *Austria*.



You might want to edit that


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2022)

Disaster averted. A bolt had come out of place in my chair. I've been able to put it back together again for now. The threads are a bit knackered on the nut though. Seems to be 1/4" UNC rather than M6 as I first thought so I will have to have a rummage through Dad's huge box of random nuts and bolts next time I'm home to get a replacement.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Must be some sort of world record.😄



I did that too, once. Now I am afraid to remove it again as I will spoil my winning streak.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Disaster averted. A bolt had come out of place in my chair. I've been able to put it back together again for now. The threads are a bit knackered on the nut though. Seems to be 1/4" UNC rather than M6 as I first thought so I will have to have a rummage through Dad's huge box of random nuts and bolts next time I'm home to get a replacement.



If that does not work out, we are still on English measure over here, although I can also get metric. My cameras are all 1/4 20 fine for tripod fixing, although I had metric converters for my Russian cameras, IIRC.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2022)

And I still have an old time hardware supplier near me as well.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2022)

The dollar is at near parity with the Euro.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> The dollar is at near parity with the Euro.


You planning on heading eastwards, on a jet plane?


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just watched the Lionesses *demolish* Austria.



Not Norway, then? 🤔


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You planning on heading eastwards, on a jet plane?



No, I do not do such things. Maybe a ship. I have no such plans at present.


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, I do not do such things. Maybe a ship. I have no such plans at present.


Pedal to the Atlantic, then row across bringing a bike in the boat.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Jul 2022)

I think I may be able to handle a powered sailboat a bit better.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2022)

Apologies for the footballing brain fart.

I have edited my original post to, umm, rectify the mistake. I blame the heat.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2022)

I need a  methinks...


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> I need a  methinks...


T'is the droot that has muddled yer thinkin


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2022)

Going for a ride before it warms up


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2022)

Nice 11 miles completed
Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa is about to go down well


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2022)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2022)

Morning!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2022)

Couldn't nothing of anything to say !


8 nil ! When we were young we would feel sorry for the other team and score a few own goals .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2022)

Why don't they just whittle the numbers down using Russian Roulette ? 
You could speed up the process by having 5 bullets in the chamber instead of 1 .


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning!



Morning to you too


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2022)

And now I am.


----------



## mybike (12 Jul 2022)

Seems CC is playing up this morning. Stopped letting me like posts.

A minute later & it's working.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2022)

Had the thrill of opening a new box of cereal and went for cookie crisp


----------



## mybike (12 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I think its in it's own time zone



How many times did it strike?

It's quite unusual to have chiming clocks in business premises, but it is Germany I suppose.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2022)

Not even ½ past 8 and I've dead-headed my Petunias!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Jul 2022)

Prime day, the peak of consumerism and the perfect time to start christmas shopping*

*For myself


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jul 2022)

Sunshine and showers so far and it seemed to rain all night.
Orangeman's Day today when in the past there was a large Orange parade in Glasgow. Nowadays they seem to have them all the time but Irish religious politics is best steered clear of and is a minefield for anyone in the west of Scotland.
I remember the day in particular because I arrived in this world at 0415 on that day in 1935 which makes me now 87 years old.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> How many times did it strike?
> 
> It's quite unusual to have chiming clocks in business premises, but it is Germany I suppose.



It's for sale.


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Not even ½ past 8 and I've dead-headed my Petunias!



You'll need ointment.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2022)

Happy Birthday @oldwheels 🎂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Sunshine and showers so far and it seemed to rain all night.
> Orangeman's Day today when in the past there was a large Orange parade in Glasgow. Nowadays they seem to have them all the time but Irish religious politics is best steered clear of and is a minefield for anyone in the west of Scotland.
> I remember the day in particular because I arrived in this world at 0415 on that day in 1935 which makes me now 87 years old.


Happy birthday, @oldwheels ! Time to crack open the...


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Sunshine and showers so far and it seemed to rain all night.
> Orangeman's Day today when in the past there was a large Orange parade in Glasgow. Nowadays they seem to have them all the time but Irish religious politics is best steered clear of and is a minefield for anyone in the west of Scotland.
> I remember the day in particular because I arrived in this world at 0415 on that day in 1935 which makes me now 87 years old.



Happy Birthday


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Sunshine and showers so far and it seemed to rain all night.
> Orangeman's Day today when in the past there was a large Orange parade in Glasgow. Nowadays they seem to have them all the time but Irish religious politics is best steered clear of and is a minefield for anyone in the west of Scotland.
> I remember the day in particular because I arrived in this world at 0415 on that day in 1935 which makes me now 87 years old.



Happy Birthday @oldwheels 
Have a virtual cake from me.🎂


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Had the thrill of opening a new box of cereal and went for cookie crisp



Any toys in the box ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Sunshine and showers so far and it seemed to rain all night.
> Orangeman's Day today when in the past there was a large Orange parade in Glasgow. Nowadays they seem to have them all the time but Irish religious politics is best steered clear of and is a minefield for anyone in the west of Scotland.
> I remember the day in particular because I arrived in this world at 0415 on that day in 1935 which makes me now 87 years old.



Happy birthday @oldwheels ...


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Sunshine and showers so far and it seemed to rain all night.
> Orangeman's Day today when in the past there was a large Orange parade in Glasgow. Nowadays they seem to have them all the time but Irish religious politics is best steered clear of and is a minefield for anyone in the west of Scotland.
> I remember the day in particular because I arrived in this world at 0415 on that day in 1935 which makes me now 87 years old.



Happy Birthday .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2022)

I've been putting some carnauba wax on my W F Holdsworth . It is coming up a lot shinier . Not bad for a 68 year old bike .


----------



## postman (12 Jul 2022)

Happy Birthday from here also.


----------



## postman (12 Jul 2022)

Postman is cream crackered.After yesterday and the weeks running up to yesterday,the body has said enough.I have got the lurgy,i think its all to do with dust.Sandpapering down,filling and sandpapering down,lifting rotting underlay turning dusty,carpet removal,moving daughter and cleaning and polishing.I have just done too much.Today resting.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2022)

It's grey and overcast here in Hamtun, but it's a bit cooler so far. 
I'm going to take doggy for a walk before it warms up this afternoon.


----------



## postman (12 Jul 2022)

e mail my sunlounger chair will be here Thursday,proper resting then.


----------



## pawl (12 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Happy Birthday .



-


oldwheels said:


> Sunshine and showers so far and it seemed to rain all night.
> Orangeman's Day today when in the past there was a large Orange parade in Glasgow. Nowadays they seem to have them all the time but Irish religious politics is best steered clear of and is a minefield for anyone in the west of Scotland.
> I remember the day in particular because I arrived in this world at 0415 on that day in 1935 which makes me now 87 years old.



Have a very happy birthday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2022)

Happy Birthday, @oldwheels !
Many happy returns of The Day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2022)

Virtual German Chocolate cake, from the web.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Any toys in the box ?



No afraid not


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2022)

I was wondering about starting a thread about mistake agents selling bicycles ? 

Penny Farthing . Suitable for someone upwardly mobile . 

Tandem . Multiple occupancy .


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2022)

We literally had a few drops of rain here .


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering about starting a thread about mistake agents selling bicycles ?
> 
> Penny Farthing . Suitable for someone upwardly mobile .
> 
> Tandem . Multiple occupancy .



Puncture proof tyres if you live in a flat?


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering about starting a thread about mistake agents selling bicycles ?
> 
> Penny Farthing . Suitable for someone upwardly mobile .
> 
> Tandem . Multiple occupancy .



Small tricycle: suitable for first time buyers


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2022)

Two big things flew over me while I was taking the dog for a walk. 
One was a Red Kite, t'other was a Spitfire.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Jul 2022)

Boneshaker . In need of modernization .


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2022)

Velomobile for rainy areas.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2022)

il pleut ☔


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jul 2022)

Somebody in the area is using a table saw.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering about starting a thread about mistake agents selling bicycles ?
> 
> Penny Farthing . Suitable for someone upwardly mobile .
> 
> Tandem . Multiple occupancy .



No chain..


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2022)

Still, hot and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept really well in spite of the heat. I peeled and cut up a pineapple this morning, and I have been editing assorted stuff in photoshop. I was supposed to be meeting a friend for a walk, but it's just simply too hot for the dogs to be out. You know it's hot when I've not just got shorts on, but I've also ditched the socks.

I think I will spend the afternoon writing and watching the cycling.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Hebe (12 Jul 2022)

A very many happy returns of the day to you @oldwheels 🎂 hope you have a lovely day.
Much mundanity here. Drove Hebe Jr to orthodontist via @Illaveago 's few drops of rain, then twenty miles the other way back to school. Just having a coffee before going to try to give blood again. Hopefully I'll have enough iron this time.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2022)

Happy birthday @oldwheels - hope you have a fabby day. Sending best wishes and virtual hugs from me and the furry girls xxx


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Sunshine and showers so far and it seemed to rain all night.
> Orangeman's Day today when in the past there was a large Orange parade in Glasgow. Nowadays they seem to have them all the time but Irish religious politics is best steered clear of and is a minefield for anyone in the west of Scotland.
> I remember the day in particular because I arrived in this world at 0415 on that day in 1935 which makes me now 87 years old.



Happy birthday. I hope you have a good day.


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2022)

The ham I bought from the deli counter was very nice.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2022)

One parcel delivered
One parcel collected 
One parcel to be collected


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2022)

Hoppy Birdday! to Oldwheels


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jul 2022)

Ardnamurchan from Glengorm this morning. I leave my foot to show I am on the trike but should really get off and include it in the picture. Too lazy.😥


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2022)

Lovely luncheon of fruited sourdough, cheddar cheese, nectarine chutney and luncheon meat, along with a nectarine, pineapple and the obligatory two


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> The ham I bought from the deli counter was very nice.



This is what I really miss in Tesco. Their deli counter was VERY good.

There's still Waitrose, I suppose, but I'd much rather not have to pay through the nose...


----------



## Hebe (12 Jul 2022)

I failed the blood test by 1, again. I might have to ask for a pint to take away next time


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> No chain..


Shaft Drive.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2022)

Watching the cycling. Or rather, watching the cyclists hang around in the middle of the road while the organizers clear a bunch of protesters chucking flares about the place.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2022)

I'm back at another airport, paying through the nose again for a delayed flight. Grr.

I'm sitting outside being gently blow dried by a 32° breeze.


----------



## Hebe (12 Jul 2022)

It is raining, but only a bit.


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2022)

After a very cloudy and overcast start to the day it is now very hot and sunny, just in time for me to finish work


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2022)

I'm making a Pineapple Upsidedown cake...

How retro is that!


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jul 2022)

Thank you to all those who sent good wishes in my birthday.

Weather looked no too bad out west so diverted from my usual run and went out to Glengorm on the north west coast. A lovely run down on a good surface.
I avoid this route in winter as they feed herds of highland cattle by the roadside and I do not fancy trying to get a trike through that lot. Not malicious but very nosey and clumsy and wonder what bits of my trike would taste like
Trouble is there is a hard pull back up and I begin to think a motor would not be a bad idea.
The castle coffee shop is also closed today so no real traffic in the morning tho' there are some nice walks in the castle grounds.

An itch behind my knee began and it proved to be another tick. Getting that out was a major job for one person using a mirror and trying to get the little b removed. Managed it eventually and a satisfying crunch disposed of it.
I find needle nose tweezers are best. A job where a wife came in handy as working in reverse is not easy.
Must have picked it up in my garden yesterday.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jul 2022)

Since I dropped my phone in a lake a couple of weeks ago, the case has become very crinkly & wrinkly... 

Pretty much like myself, truth be known 😔


----------



## oldwheels (12 Jul 2022)

Glengorm Castle this morning


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2022)

It is  here, although it is so hot, that it's evaporating as soon as it hits the ground.

The pictures from the James Webb telescope are absolutely mind blowing.

I have a


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2022)

Folders: close to the A4
Brompton: within easy reach of the station
Elephant Bike: close to many trunk roads


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2022)

This afternoon I was in the garden and startled by the sound of a very low-flying aircraft. I spotted it and the engine seemed to be "coughing/pinking" (not sure what the right word is) and then it clipped the tops of some trees. I think those trees are about one hundred feet tall, for a moment, though it seemed like a very loooooonnnng moment, I thought it was going to crash.
The engine then picked up speed, and the plane gained some height. I think it was a two-seat aircraft.

In other, more calm news, this evening I have a choice of weather. If I went out the back door there is sunshine and blue sky. If I went out the front door, there is dark grey clouds, and rain in the distance.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jul 2022)

Someone called AccuWeather have just notified me that heavy snow is forecast in Chile. I felt I should pass it on.


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Someone called AccuWeather have just notified me that heavy snow is forecast in Chile. I felt I should pass it on.



Thank you, I needed to know that.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2022)

Another busy day chezs biggs


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2022)

The girls had Felix AGAIL with chicken & beef for their supper.

I went all 1970s this evening and had a seafood cocktail made with those crab stick things, lettuce, spinach, watercress, tomato, avocado and home made Marie Rose sauce. Oh, and some bread & butter on the side.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Sunshine and showers so far and it seemed to rain all night.
> <snip>


The weather came over a bit Scottish down here earlier with a heavy shower passing through having been cloudy all day, albeit with most unScottish heat.

Edited to add Happy Birthday @oldwheels


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2022)

Junior bikes: bijoux accommodation
Raleigh roadsters: period features but a bit of a project
MTB: rural location down a private road


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2022)

Yes, the aircraft clipping the trees was very much a  moment.

He, or she, was approaching the hill from the side with houses on it. He may have thought he would clear the houses, and then saw the trees.  The engine splutterred, and then regained power and height. He would have crash landed into the field of beans, but that would be a very dangerous landing.

Some years ago, a glider landed in the field, after a relatively smooth landing. Oh, and there was a hang-glider who circled above the field and landed safely, and a hot air balloon that nearly landed on my roof.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2022)

Unicycle: close to further education campus


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jul 2022)

It may not be healthy, especially not long before bed time, but a good helping of raspberry ripple ice cream is just what is needed right now. 

The duvet has also been discarded and I will be sleeping under just the cover for the next few nights.


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2022)

So much for my glorious summer evening. I got a bit wet on my evening ride.


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2022)

I keep meaning to buy an outdoor seat to leave out on my balcony but I'm not exactly sure how much use I would actually get out of it in this country.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jul 2022)

Once again, the smell of jasmine wafting in through the window is getting quite strong.


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2022)

I have my feet up and am listening to Amy Winehouse (although Autocorrect tries to insist she's called Amy Whitehall).


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Once again, the smell of jasmine wafting in through the window is getting quite strong.


Any drop in temperature when you notice the smell?

Maybe Nicole is nearby.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Somebody in the area is using a table saw.



You, perhaps?


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2022)

Recumbent-
Accessible for seniors, close to many major thoroughfares.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Any drop in temperature when you notice the smell?
> 
> Maybe Nicole is nearby.



I think a drop in temperature would be masked by the hot flushes that I get at the very thought of Nicole.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I think a drop in temperature would be masked by the hot flushes that I get at the very thought of Nicole.



Oi! Hot flushes are *MY* territory!!! 

Although having said that, you're welcome to my share if you're really that desperate...


----------



## slowmotion (12 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oi! Hot flushes are *MY* territory!!!
> 
> Although having said that, you're welcome to my share if you're really that desperate...



You're right. I apologise.


----------



## Reynard (12 Jul 2022)

slowmotion said:


> You're right. I apologise.



's OK xxx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> 's OK xxx



Maybe he's reached the womenopause. I gather there's a man version too.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jul 2022)

A post-Covid update: the Doc's not happy that I seem to have regressed and should be recovering better at day 15 than I am. Breathing has been difficult for a few days, which may be due to the heat or because of lingering effects.

So I'm back on steroids to try and sort it. If not then there will be some more severe intervention. Which I'm not keen on


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Jul 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1546869736016945152


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Jul 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1546180398308360192


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2022)

Good morning. It's surprisingly cold in the mornings here, considering how hot the weather gets during the day.

I may need to go shopping later.

Time for breakfast.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Jul 2022)

Oh well looks as though l'll be on pot plant watering duty for a while yet 
https://www.worldweatheronline.com/goujounac-weather/midi-pyrenees/fr.aspx


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2022)

Nice bright morning and time for my walk.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I think a drop in temperature would be masked by the hot flushes that I get at the very thought of Nicole.



How do you get on with Papa?


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oi! Hot flushes are *MY* territory!!!
> 
> Although having said that, you're welcome to my share if you're really that desperate...



You can keep em, I used to get them and I'm glad they've stopped.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2022)

Morning our air con produced 3litres of water last night which I have just harvested and added to one of our water butts.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa going down well
Very high and cliffy clouds with some blue sky, looks like another warm day ahead.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2022)

Morning .
There was an old work mates get together yesterday . It started at 4 and I stayed on until 9 before walking home . I had a few pints of cider shandy which were surprisingly cheaper than the half pint I had on Friday when I went out on a cycle ride with my friends . £2.00 per pint compared with £5.75 per half ! 
It was good to see the chaps I worked with in a garage back in 1978 . A lot of us went on to better jobs after leaving the place .
I had a tin of Heenz baked beans and sausages on toast drowned in a red watery liquid when I got back.  Not very appetising!


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2022)

I've just ordered a washing machine from work. I asked how much is would cost. The electrical department chief replied "How much do you want to pay for it?" 

There are advantages to working here.

We agreed on a price of 50 €*. There's no guarantee but it is fairly new and will be properly checked before they sell it. Also a new one costs upwards of 350 € so Even in the worst case scenario I've delayed the cost of a new machine for a few months after moving, which makes a big difference.

*_ETA: A client would probably be charged 20 €, so I'm not freeloading._


----------



## Hebe (13 Jul 2022)

3 miles in my legs after walking the girl to her bus stop. Lots of admin to do today.


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2022)

The never ending roadworks continues and now they've got holes dug everywhere and have closed the pavement on both sides. I was a rebel and walked in the road rather than follow the "diversion" signs which would actually add quite a bit of time.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> The girls had Felix AGAIL with chicken & beef for their supper.
> 
> I went all 1970s this evening and had a seafood cocktail made with those crab stick things, lettuce, spinach, watercress, tomato, avocado and home made Marie Rose sauce. Oh, and some bread & butter on the side.



You mean those pink coated things supermarkets sell? Cannot imagine how they get off with calling them crab as I shudder to think what they actually contain but I doubt if much if any is crab.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jul 2022)

Been rain overnight and a day of sunshine and showers seems to be in prospect. Not that warm tho' at 11C when I got up.
I need to get the big wellies on and clear a path to my top shed as that is where I probably got a tick the other day. They seem to be particularly bad this year as a mild winter meant they continued to infest and presumably breed faster.
I used to wild camp a lot but now apart from any other reason the prospect of probably getting ticks every day is not appealing.


----------



## Ripple (13 Jul 2022)

Neighbour's car has been arsoned last night (burned completely). My car was next to it so it's damaged - front of it melted so I can't drive it. Eeeehh ...


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2022)

On a rare confluence, it's both ♻ Bin Day and Bed Stripping Day!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> Neighbour's car has been arsoned last night (burned completely). My car was next to it so it's damaged - front of it melted so I can't drive it. Eeeehh ...



That's going to be a 'fun' insurance claim! Any idea who arsonned it?


----------



## Ripple (13 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> That's going to be a 'fun' insurance claim! Any idea who arsonned it?


I'm thinking about scrapping my car. I bought it for £450 in 2018 so it's just not worth any fuss. Won't say a word to my insurer apart from car being sold to scrapyard.

It's just one car being arsoned so notorious Kent Police won't even dream about solving that.


----------



## postman (13 Jul 2022)

Postman has no energy,lacking in drive and motivation.Head has cleared,no headache,,still has a silly cough.Going out for a walk for some fresh air and a latte or two.


----------



## pawl (13 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> A post-Covid update: the Doc's not happy that I seem to have regressed and should be recovering better at day 15 than I am. Breathing has been difficult for a few days, which may be due to the heat or because of lingering effects.
> 
> So I'm back on steroids to try and sort it. If not then there will be some more severe intervention. Which I'm not keen on



Hope you soon recover Take it easy.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Hope you soon recover Take it easy.



I will. Except I've had to ride to work today - very steadily - as the buses are on strike again and my work's car park's been requisitioned by the University of Leeds for their graduation ceremony. Next week it'll be requisitioned for my university's graduation, so I can't park there then either. Even though I'll be on the platform in a Santa /Superman costume (my gown's red).


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2022)

I know it sounds mad , but I'm feeling cold !  I have just put a pullover on .

The temperature is 24c here .


----------



## Ripple (13 Jul 2022)

So booked a CBT course on 25th July at local motorbike training centre and will get a 50cc or 125cc scooter. I was considering this very seriously recently as fuel consumption will be waaaay less (and road tax, and insurance, and no MOT for 3 years) and I will avoid sitting in neverending traffic jams of which my town is very notorious of.


----------



## Tom... (13 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> So booked a CBT course on 25th July at local motorbike training centre and will get a 50cc or 125cc scooter. I was considering this very seriously recently as fuel consumption will be waaaay less (and road tax, and insurance, and no MOT for 3 years) and I will avoid sitting in neverending traffic jams of which my town is very notorious of.



When did you pass your driving test?


----------



## Ripple (13 Jul 2022)

@Tom... 

I know, I know.  I passed it in 2014 so I need CBT.


----------



## Tom... (13 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> @Tom...
> 
> I know, I know.  I passed it in 2014 so I need CBT.



Definitely go for a 125cc once you've passed then


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> I'm thinking about scrapping my car. I bought it for £450 in 2018 so it's just not worth any fuss. Won't say a word to my insurer apart from car being sold to scrapyard.
> 
> It's just one car being arsoned so notorious Kent Police won't even dream about solving that.



That'll be better than claiming and having the Ins Co rip you off next time around! (Plus, scrap value is quite good at the moment )


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2022)

I just put out my washing. Taking bets on how long before it will start to pour rain...


----------



## Ripple (13 Jul 2022)

I'll go for scrap. Best offer is £300. More than I expected.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> You mean those pink coated things supermarkets sell? Cannot imagine how they get off with calling them crab as I shudder to think what they actually contain but I doubt if much if any is crab.



pollock.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> pollock.



Rude!


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> Neighbour's car has been arsoned last night (burned completely). My car was next to it so it's damaged - front of it melted so I can't drive it. Eeeehh ...



Ouch. Is this a common problem?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2022)

Sold two elderly steel framed racers to a customer as "fixer uppers" along with a spare wheel. It gets us a bit of space in the bike store, and he was happy to have a new project.

Both were nice frames but one was a lovely French bike and had a butted chromoly frame with paintwork to match. He also got a discount because he promised to bring the completed project in so we can see it...


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2022)

Apparently I am eligible to borrow $500,000 🤔


----------



## Ripple (13 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ouch. Is this a common problem?


In our street? No. In our town? So so. In our county? Oh yes.


----------



## Ripple (13 Jul 2022)

I also spoke to the owner of the arsoned car. Looking at circumstances (midnight, drunks walking around and a fire starting under the car) he is sure it's an arson (as my landlord, me, other neighbours and a policeman living in our street) but police immediately decided it's electrical fault and job done. Oh well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> I also spoke to the owner of the arsoned car. Looking at circumstances (midnight, drunks walking around and a fire starting under the car) he is sure it's an arson (as my landlord, me, other neighbours and a policeman living in our street) but police immediately decided it's electrical fault and job done. Oh well.



Does that mess up the insurance claim?


----------



## DCLane (13 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Does that mess up the insurance claim?



It'd be a claim on their insurance, so no. But it would affect @Ripple 's premiums for at least 3 years.

If it's not worth much either scrap it or a front end repair.


----------



## Ripple (13 Jul 2022)

Local scarp yard will collect my car tomorrow. I won't tell anything to my insurance. I also paid £450 for my car when I bought it so any cosmetic repairs aren't worth it.

This is how my car looks like.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> pollock.



Doubt it, more likely scraps left after filleting any other fish and “ flavouring “ added.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> I'll go for scrap. Best offer is £300. More than I expected.



£386 is what I was offered for an 03 Fiesta t'other week. 
It was these people 
https://scrapacarforcash.co.uk/
They collect, too.


----------



## mybike (13 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's for sale.



If it struck the correct number of times but it's 12 minutes early, it probably needs attention.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2022)

After yesterday's aircraft incident, I wondered what to do if it had crashed.

How likely is it that a small plane would burst into flames on impact? If I reached the plane and it had not yet burst into flames, do I try to get the pilot out of the plane? If he has serious injuries, it would be better not to move him. If the back of the plane is on fire, do I try to get the pilot out? 

The field is ginormous and it might take me a while to cover the distance on uneven very rocky ground. Can I assume that a fire would have started soon after landing. 

I know it is an unlikely scenario, but often aircraft fly low over these fields.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> @Tom...
> 
> I know, I know.  I passed it in 2014 so I need CBT.



I have a motorbike on my driving license and I assumed I was still allowed to drive a bike if I wished. This goes back many years and I have no intention of getting a motorbike again.
This would suggest that I could not legally drive a bike unless perhaps with L plates and then another test.
Am I correct in this assumtion?


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2022)

In other news, some people viewed the house opposite. The car was a bright red two door Jaguar F pace, very sporty. Not big enough for a dog in the back, as it has what I think used to be called a "fast back", ie very sloping and sleek. They stayed for about twenty minutes. 

He would get on well with the man next door, as he has a very sporty bright metallic red car.


----------



## Speicher (13 Jul 2022)

Looking up "fast back" like the Imp California I used to drive, the term is now coupé.


----------



## mybike (13 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I have a motorbike on my driving license and I assumed I was still allowed to drive a bike if I wished. This goes back many years and I have no intention of getting a motorbike again.
> This would suggest that I could not legally drive a bike unless perhaps with L plates and then another test.
> Am I correct in this assumtion?



My understanding is that you'd be able to ride a bike as a full license, as would I.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jul 2022)

I've just run two feedback / re-sit support sessions - one online and one face-to-face. All advertised online and via e-mail to students with their confirmation of grades.

Total attendance combined at both: None. Zero. Null. Zilch. Was it something I said? 

One more session to hold on Friday. Let's see if any turn up.

Oh, and I did a check on students accessing their written feedback. Bearing in mind these are final year, final semester students it turns out that the students who did best, who don't need their feedback - 80% of them have accessed it. Of the students who do need it because of a re-sit - 20% of them have accessed it. Maybe I can predict outcomes from whether they have accessed feedback in years one and two rather than actually marking their work? I see a research piece coming up ...


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

Hot, breezy and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well, so feeling like a right grumpypants. I also have some broken skin on my back which hurts every time I move. Hey ho, these things are sent to try us.

Have done some paperwork this morning, and watered all the planters thoroughly and done some writing. I have to sort out a few errands this afternoon, but my will to actually do them has evaporated.

It is almost time for luncheon, but I am actually not that hungry.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> My understanding is that you'd be able to ride a bike as a full license, as would I.



I suspect that you might have to do the CBT before you can ride, depending on how long ago you passed the test, my motorbike licence dates back to 1972 and I haven't ridden a motorbike since 1979, its something I'd want to look into in the unlikely event that I wanted to ride one again.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> You mean those pink coated things supermarkets sell? Cannot imagine how they get off with calling them crab as I shudder to think what they actually contain but I doubt if much if any is crab.



Yeah, them's the ones.

They call them "Seafood Sticks" on the packaging - I know there's no crab in there whatsoever, although everyone I know calls them crab sticks.

I think surimi is the correct name for them, and they're made from pollack.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2022)

Lunchtime stroll completed
Time to enjoy some French scenery before re starting work


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, them's the ones.
> 
> They call them "Seafood Sticks" on the packaging - I know there's no crab in there whatsoever, although everyone I know calls them crab sticks.
> 
> I think surimi is the correct name for them, and they're made from pollack.



I remember we first encountered them at the market in Harrogate many years ago and they were called crab sticks then and did have a vague crab taste tho’ that might have been wishful thinking.
They seemed to vanish for a while and resurfaced as seafood sticks. While they may contain pollack I still have doubts about them. Too cheap to my mind. 
Cynical, me, never.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> My understanding is that you'd be able to ride a bike as a full license, as would I.



Thanks for that but an academic point anyway so far as I am concerned. Mind you I could drive a 3 wheeler like the Bond I once had on a MB license. There was no reverse gear and you lifted the bonnet to kick start it.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

A light luncheon today. Just some bread & butter, a bit of brie, a pear and two 

It's too hot for much else.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I remember we first encountered them at the market in Harrogate many years ago and they were called crab sticks then and did have a vague crab taste tho’ that might have been wishful thinking.
> They seemed to vanish for a while and resurfaced as seafood sticks. While they may contain pollack I still have doubts about them. Too cheap to my mind.
> Cynical, me, never.



I don't mind them every now and again. Costwise, they're much on par with canned fish.

And besides, Madam Lexi likes them.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jul 2022)

I'm soaking my feet in some hot water .


----------



## postman (13 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I'm soaking my feet in some hot water .


dont do what i did after getting divorced.I had to learn how to cook.First meal was a soup starter.Pierce lid and stand in boling water for twenty minutes that was painful.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

I have just put some chicken breasts on to poach.

Feel bleurgh, so going to defer the errands till tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jul 2022)

Just heard from Eden Court Theatre in Inverness that tomorrow night’s opening performance of the new Runrig musical is cancelled, presumably because of covid. They offered to rebook our tickets for another night but sadly we’ve had to take the refund.


----------



## Hebe (13 Jul 2022)

Today's digital Lidl scratchcard of disappointment fulfilled its promise. Even winning on those is disappointing 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2022)

I've got a pile of stuff to take to the tip, sorry, The Recycling Centre, tomorrow morning, including a dilapidated wooden shed that I've cut into manageable sized pieces.
I'll not load the car up until the morning so there's less chance of filling it up with spider's and other creepy-crawlies!
🕸 🐛


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

The chicken has been duly poached.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've got a pile of stuff to take to the tip, sorry, The Recycling Centre, tomorrow morning, including a dilapidated wooden shed that I've cut into manageable sized pieces.
> I'll not load the car up until the morning so there's less chof filling it up with spider's and other creepy-crawlies!
> 🕸 🐛



We normally used a trailer for collecting seaweed for the garden but for some reason I forget on one occasion just filled polypropylene bags and put them in the back of the car with the seats folded down. Took weeks to finally get rid of all the flies and other beasts which escaped from the bags.


----------



## dave r (13 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> The chicken has been duly poached.



Who's chicken was it before you poached it?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2022)

Bins have bin emptied. ♻


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2022)

No1 daughter has 5 old car tyres in her garden that she wants to get rid of. The Recycling Centre won't take them. The binmen won't take them. Them local council, who I emailed yesterday to ask, don't have any facilities to dispose of them... 

I wonder why people dump them in lay-bys so the council end up clearing them away anyway!!!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We normally used a trailer for collecting seaweed for the garden but for some reason I forget on one occasion just filled polypropylene bags and put them in the back of the car with the seats folded down. Took weeks to finally get rid of all the flies and other beasts which escaped from the bags.



Seaweed does attract bug life, doesn't it!! 😂


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Who's chicken was it before you poached it?



Mr Tesco's.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> No1 daughter has 5 old car tyres in her garden that she wants to get rid of. The Recycling Centre won't take them. The binmen won't take them. Them local council, who I emailed yesterday to ask, don't have any facilities to dispose of them...
> 
> I wonder why people dump them in lay-bys so the council end up clearing them away anyway!!!



Aren't garages obliged to take old tyres and batteries?


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> No1 daughter has 5 old car tyres in her garden that she wants to get rid of. The Recycling Centre won't take them. The binmen won't take them. Them local council, who I emailed yesterday to ask, don't have any facilities to dispose of them...
> 
> I wonder why people dump them in lay-bys so the council end up clearing them away anyway!!!



They can be converted planters and I have used them in the past. Even spray painted them white to make them less like inside out tyres.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

Had a nice half hour in the sun with a 

Now have a nice  and a Petit Beurre biskit.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> They can be converted planters and I have used them in the past. Even spray painted them white to make them less like inside out tyres.



That was what she's been using them for but now doesn't want to.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

Mmmmm, or maybe the local stock car track could have taken the tyres...


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Jul 2022)

The 17.55 to Holyhead was 20 seconds early


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jul 2022)

Had some spectacular rain showers this morning but by afternoon it was nice and sunny and up to 20C in the sunshine.
I put in about 15 runner beans but only one has germinated so put in some stakes for it to grow up. Not too bothered with not getting many beans but I never had this failure rate before and usually filled a 12 ft long fence. As a deer fence it is 7ft high so they climbed to the top and reasonably spaced out. Biggest problem was stopping convolvulus taking over as at a quick look they can appear similar in appearance.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2022)

Must remember to put the black bin out later


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

I have slathered some sudocrem on the sore patch of skin. It doesn't half take the sting out of the owies.

*aaaaaaah, blisssssssss*


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I put in about 15 runner beans but only one has germinated so put in some stakes for it to grow up. Not too bothered with not getting many beans but I never had this failure rate before and usually filled a 12 ft long fence.



That's a right bummer.

I bought a strip of seedlings off the market tail end of May, and they're just starting to flower. OK, they weren't cheap, but runner beans are prolific, and I know I'll get back in beans more than what I forked out.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Aren't garages obliged to take old tyres and batteries?



Are they? I know that when you buy a new tyre you are charged a disposal fee for the old one.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Are they? I know that when you buy a new tyre you are charged a disposal fee for the old one.



Not around here. Neither the garage in the village, nor the tyre place in Ely, or even the agricultural engineering place where I get batteries and tyres for the mower...


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

Ooooooh, that's a very fine goal in the Sweden v Switzerland match.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not around here. Neither the garage in the village, nor the tyre place in Ely, or even the agricultural engineering place where I get batteries and tyres for the mower...



Excellent! I'll drop them round later


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. It's surprisingly cold in the mornings here, considering how hot the weather gets during the day.
> 
> I may need to go shopping later.
> 
> Time for breakfast.


Did the clock strike at an odd time again?


----------



## pawl (13 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Thanks for that but an academic point anyway so far as I am concerned. Mind you I could drive a 3 wheeler like the Bond I once had on a MB license. There was no reverse gear and you lifted the bonnet to kick start it.




I had the same.Good job they’re light easy to push out of a parking space.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> Neighbour's car has been arsoned last night (burned completely). My car was next to it so it's damaged - front of it melted so I can't drive it. Eeeehh ...


You, and your neighbour, okay?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did the clock strike at an odd time again?



No idea; I was playing with bikes I mean I had to work in the bike workshop today.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> No idea; I was playing with bikes I mean I had to work in the bike workshop today.


Only on Monday then.
Wonder if it did strike out of step on the thirteenth though.

You should have set up a "clock watch", to listen out for it.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

Just had a very fine homemade chicken Caesar salad, and some bread & butter on the side.


----------



## Ripple (13 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You, and your neighbour, okay?



Neighbour visibly shaken. I'm currently digesting what and why it happened.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> I will. Except I've had to ride to work today - very steadily - *as the buses are on strike again *and my work's car park's been requisitioned by the University of Leeds for their graduation ceremony. Next week it'll be requisitioned for my university's graduation, so I can't park there then either. Even though I'll be on the platform in a Santa /Superman costume (my gown's red).


Thought the strike was due tomorrow?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> Neighbour visibly shaken. I'm currently digesting what and why it happened.


Hope you get things sorted out soon.
Why the need for a moped* to get to work, why not cycle?

*I saw your later post about a CBT and moped.


----------



## Ripple (13 Jul 2022)

@classic33 

Coz I'm lazy.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> @classic33
> 
> Coz I'm lazy.


No beating about the bush, just an honest answer in seconds.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Thought the strike was due tomorrow?



From 2am today, being suspended again late Friday.

It's a bus. £12+ph. Not bad when passenger numbers are declining imho.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You should have set up a "clock watch", to listen out for it.



That's a option. I had a reason for not doing it though... what was it?

Oh, yes; I don't really care.

It's much more fun playing with... sorry, working in the bike workshop.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jul 2022)

Well that's that sold


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a option. I had a reason for not doing it though... what was it?
> 
> Oh, yes; I don't really care...
> 
> It's much more fun playing with... sorry, working in the bike workshop.


Well you're right, it is an option.

You're not bothered!


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're not bothered!



About what?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2022)

In other news, I was overheating in a long sleeved top, and now I'm wearing short sleeves I feel cold. This is decidedly mifflicating.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> About what?


You know, that thing that happened once on Monday. Did it happen again?


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2022)

25 miles clocked up in the dry this time! 

Unknown to me, the main road is closed due to yet more roadworks and all the traffic is diverted on to the usual road I cycle so the volume of traffic was horrendous on a small road never designed to cope with it. 

I must live in the roadworks capital of the world!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> 25 miles clocked up in the dry this time!
> 
> Unknown to me, the main road is closed due to yet more roadworks and all the traffic is diverted on to the usual road I cycle so the volume of traffic was horrendous on a small road never designed to cope with it.
> 
> *I must live in the roadworks capital of the world!*


You can't, I live there!
One lot departed Friday, another lot appeared Monday (they disappeared Monday night) and another two lots appeared today.

There's three more lots due in the next ten days.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You know, that thing that happened once on Monday. Did it happen again?



Did something happen on Monday?


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Did something happen on Monday?


There did, summat odd anall


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jul 2022)

I’ve been squirting GT85 on to a seatpost


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You can't, I live there!
> One lot departed Friday, another lot appeared Monday (they disappeared Monday night) and another two lots appeared today.
> 
> There's three more lots due in the next ten days.



The problem here is that they never seem to complete anything. The main access road into the town has been worked on now for at least two years. 

The day I cycled to the Mull of Galloway, as I was leaving my B&B in Stranraer, they were starting to dig up the street and the guy helpfully moved the road closed sign to allow me to go where I wanted. 

When I got back at around 6ish, the workmen were all gone and the road beautifully re-surfaced where they'd been working. The council here would more than likely have spent weeks doing it. Perhaps Dumfries and Galloway council set the standards the rest should be judged by.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Jul 2022)

I don’t usually take photos in the gents toilets, but this masterpiece of electrical installation work couldn’t go unrecorded.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> The problem here is that they never seem to complete anything. The main access road into the town has been worked on now for at least two years.
> 
> The day I cycled to the Mull of Galloway, as I was leaving my B&B in Stranraer, they were starting to dig up the street and the guy helpfully moved the road closed sign to allow me to go where I wanted.
> 
> When I got back at around 6ish, the workmen were all gone and the road beautifully re-surfaced where they'd been working. The council here would more than likely have spent weeks doing it. Perhaps Dumfries and Galloway council set the standards the rest should be judged by.


The local, to me, council relined a half mile stretch of road, centre line, ghost islands, zig zag lines outside a school and junction markings, a little over a month before the road was due to be relaid.

They're good that way, "saving money"!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 652696
> I don’t usually take photos in the gents toilets, but this masterpiece of electrical installation work couldn’t go unrecorded.



They've got to be taking the pi... Oh.. Wait!


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

I'm having trouble with touchscreens of late. I'm having to rub my thumb to get it warmed up. Apparently it's too cold for the screens to respond to.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> They've got to be taking the pi... Oh.. Wait!


Picture?


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2022)

This may be mundane for most of you, but may be of interest to @Reynard (unless she already has this in her files)
On another forum a request for info about a Euro FF2000 race in Germany in 1987 elicited an entry list from the programme with some very familiar names...




Knowing her fondness for the second listed driver, another link to the Leinster Trophy meeting later in the same year included this photo of her favourite third placed driver




Although she may prefer the other photo on the same link


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> 25 miles clocked up in the dry this time!
> 
> Unknown to me, the main road is closed due to yet more roadworks and all the traffic is diverted on to the usual road I cycle so the volume of traffic was horrendous on a small road never designed to cope with it.
> 
> I must live in the roadworks capital of the world!



Chicago? Two seasons in Chicago, Winter, and road repair.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jul 2022)

Sunny day today with fluffy cumulus clouds, which have now flattened out at the bottom and produced a downpour here. 
I am eating a kolacky of the raspberry persuasion.


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> This may be mundane for most of you, but may be of interest to @Reynard (unless she already has this in her files)
> On another forum a request for info about a Euro FF2000 race in Germany in 1987 elicited an entry list from the programme with some very familiar names...
> View attachment 652698
> 
> ...



I have those two photos. 

The one from Mondello as an actual print, thanks to the generosity of a very kind soul. There's actually a whole saga behind that year's Leinster Trophy relating to tyres and politics, where the "winner" of the race was the guy who finished second to the local Irish driver who *did* win the race. In the photo, that's Paul, JJ Lehto and Allard Kalff.

That entry list, though... Please tell me @Jenkins that it's from the race programme for the 1987 German GP meeting at Hockenheim...


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have those two photos.
> 
> The one from Mondello as an actual print, thanks to the generosity of a very kind soul. There's actually a whole saga behind that year's Leinster Trophy relating to tyres and politics, where the "winner" of the race was the guy who finished second to the local Irish driver who *did* win the race. In the photo, that's Paul, JJ Lehto and Allard Kalff.
> 
> That entry list, though... Please tell me @Jenkins that it's from the race programme for the 1987 German GP meeting at Hockenheim...



Yep - German GP, 1987.
The saga on the Leinster Trophy is here for anyone that's interested (which is where the photos are located)


----------



## Reynard (13 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Yep - German GP, 1987.



Ta very muchly me old bean.  I *thought* that was the case, but every time a copy of the programme comes up for sale, none of the sellers have ever bothered to reply to a query and confirm that. It would be so much simpler if I had a copy of Autosport or MN with the reports from the meeting, but my stash of those is a bit swiss-cheesy until mid '88. 

Next time a programme comes up at a good price, I can just go and pull the trigger.  



Jenkins said:


> The saga on the Leinster Trophy is here for anyone that's interested (which is where the photos are located)



That's where I found the whole sorry tale a while back. Motor racing facepalms at their very best. Or very worst, depending on your perspective...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sunny day today with fluffy cumulus clouds, which have now flattened out at the bottom and produced a downpour here.
> I am eating a kolacky of the raspberry persuasion.


And raspberries are very persuasive.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And raspberries are very persuasive.


I'm not so sure.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'm not so sure.



Well, it's a warm evening and the raspberry sorbet in the freezer has almost won me round.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, it's a warm evening and the raspberry sorbet in the freezer has almost won me round.


You're built of stronger stuff, prove it to yourself at least.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2022)

Never mind raspberries, I'm having a 

Four of my characters are also currently sat around a picnic table having


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2022)

Right, time for bed this little one said.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

Good morning.

I've opened my jar of imported Lemon Curd, with due ceremony of course.

It is somewhat cool here this morning: long sleeves _and _an extra top are required.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2022)

Morning @Andy in Germany ooh lemon curd on toast 

Off for a few miles


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2022)

I don't want to get up yet but I have to.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2022)

Back now and first cuppa going down well 
Harvested waste water from air con unit
Garden birds have been fed
Black bin is kerbside ready for the mothership


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Jul 2022)

Big day in Goujounac today. The village will be closed to all traffic and the annual bicycle race will take place. It will be a bit of a challenge for the competitors because the temperature will be in the upper 30's .


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I've opened my jar of imported Lemon Curd, with due ceremony of course.
> 
> It is somewhat cool here this morning: long sleeves _and _an extra top are required.



Now at work and as expected, it's hot.

I'm sorting out today's "to do" list

In an equally expected turn of events, the printer isn't working. If any of the big companies ever manages to produce a reliable printer, they'll make a fortune.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jul 2022)

Good morning all from not so sunny Strathspey. Cool and dull here. A lunchtime high of 14° is forecast.


----------



## tyred (14 Jul 2022)

Very bright and sunny for morning perambulation around the maze of traffic cones. Saw a driver applying make up with both hands off the wheel while driving at a fair speed in a built up area.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jul 2022)

Good morning from a very warm & sunny Suffolk on sea. There's a lovely cooling breeze coming into the office, but I'm just about to head off to a very hot & stuffy warehouse to do some heavy lifting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

Test ride on the first bike brought up some issues.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Are they? I know that when you buy a new tyre you are charged a disposal fee for the old one.



A business has to pay the local council to dump anything so you are indirectly paying the council. If you take the tyres or battery away and dispose of them yourself you do not have to pay. At least around here you don't and no argument with a car but a pickup or van tends to be challenged.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Big day in Goujounac today. The village will be closed to all traffic and the annual bicycle race will take place. It will be a bit of a challenge for the competitors because the temperature will be in the upper 30's .



Not in France but Belgium when wife and self accidentally got in the wrong place when bike touring and only realised when the peleton came past us. Fortunately the local spectators thought it was funny and made way for us to scuttle to safety.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jul 2022)

Cloudy but dry so far and 11C outside still.
If it looks like staying dry I may get out for a trike run later.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A business has to pay the local council to dump anything so you are indirectly paying the council. If you take the tyres or battery away and dispose of them yourself you do not have to pay. At least around here you don't and no argument with a car but a pickup or van tends to be challenged.



Yes, the businesses have to pay to have old tyres disposed of properly but I don't have the option of anywhere to take them to get rid of them. Batteries, yes, at the recycling centre.
Cars are OK and an occasional free visit by a van but if the Guardian of the Gate suspects a van is 'Trade' then the hand pops out for some money..


----------



## tyred (14 Jul 2022)

They've now put cones and a road closed sign at the end of my road but people seem to be just driving around it. No idea what it's all about.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2022)

Right... Car's loaded. Must get down to the tip before the buglife decides the upholstery is a better home than a skip full of rotting timber!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Not in France but Belgium when wife and self accidentally got in the wrong place when bike touring and only realised when the peleton came past us. Fortunately the local spectators thought it was funny and made way for us to scuttle to safety.



Oops , well done ! Not comfortable to be in the sights of the peloton ,the sound of all those bikes is enough to scare me


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Not in France but Belgium when wife and self accidentally got in the wrong place when bike touring and only realised when the peleton came past us. Fortunately the local spectators thought it was funny and made way for us to scuttle to safety.



We had a similar experience when bringing the Bakfiets from Amsterdam. A triathlon was taking place in Köln: in the centre there were barriers everywhere but at the extreme of the running course we ended up riding between the runners. This wasn't a problem until they turned around: the turn was a cone with a mat and a bloke in an orange vest.

My co-rider was on the Bakfiets at the time and was faced with the choice of blocking a returning runner or riding over the mat, which it turned out had a counter in it, so we were officially in the triathlon for a few seconds. Fortunately we could then make a quick exit.

That was in 2009, so hopefully they've stopped looking for us by now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2022)

Morning all. It's my mother's 90th birthday today so there'll be a lot of food and fuss. Now, can I go to a lunch party in a fairly posh hotel in shorts and sandals or would being uncomfortable in long trousers be the done thing?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. It's my mother's 90th birthday today so there'll be a lot of food and fuss. Now, can I go to a lunch party in a fairly posh hotel in shorts and sandals or would being uncomfortable in long trousers be the done thing?



Congratulations to your mum. I'm sure your presence is more important to her than sartorial elegance.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Congratulations to your mum. I'm sure your presence is more important to her than sartorial elegance.


Thanks. She won't care, principally because she's virtually blind - we're all just a blur to her. It's the others I was concerned about.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. It's my mother's 90th birthday today so there'll be a lot of food and fuss. Now, can I go to a lunch party in a fairly posh hotel in shorts and sandals or would being uncomfortable in long trousers be the done thing?



As long as they're dress shorts rather than denim cut offs or something I can't see anyone objecting. How posh is the hotel though. They won't have a dress code will they?


----------



## mybike (14 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Thanks for that but an academic point anyway so far as I am concerned. Mind you I could drive a 3 wheeler like the Bond I once had on a MB license. There was no reverse gear and you lifted the bonnet to kick start it.



Academic for me too, I really couldn't be bothered.


----------



## mybike (14 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> 25 miles clocked up in the dry this time!
> 
> Unknown to me, the main road is closed due to yet more roadworks and all the traffic is diverted on to the usual road I cycle so the volume of traffic was horrendous on a small road never designed to cope with it.
> 
> I must live in the roadworks capital of the world!



A road, along which I walk the dog, has had a water leak for a while, all nicely marked. Now the surface is breaking up. Seems it might end up as a bigger job.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> As long as they're dress shorts rather than denim cut offs or something I can't see anyone objecting. How posh is the hotel though. They won't have a dress code will they?


I reckon they're posh for shorts. I can take getting tutted by hotel staff.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. It's my mother's 90th birthday today so there'll be a lot of food and fuss. Now, can I go to a lunch party in a fairly posh hotel in shorts and sandals or would being uncomfortable in long trousers be the done thing?



Happy Birthday MrsDM 🎂 

Smart shorts & a Dinner Jacket isn't always a good look, but I'm sure you can pull it off


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I reckon they're posh for shorts. I can take getting tutted by hotel staff.



Especially in the current heat wave! Enjoy.


----------



## Speicher (14 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. It's my mother's 90th birthday today so there'll be a lot of food and fuss. Now, can I go to a lunch party in a fairly posh hotel in shorts and sandals or would being uncomfortable in long trousers be the done thing?



If I was going to the party, I would prefer that you were comfortable in (reasonably smart) shorts and sandals, rather than long trousers.


----------



## mybike (14 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I reckon they're posh for shorts. I can take getting tutted by hotel staff.



If it's a good hotel the won't bat an eyelid.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2022)

Bit of a gentle breeze outside


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

It's lunchtime in the Bike Workshop.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I reckon they're posh for shorts. I can take getting tutted by hotel staff.



You could wear a skirt, then they wouldn't _dare _complain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

Just narrowly avoided having to go out with the catering delivery service, which would have led to me being put on the reserved driver list, always a danger when we have hardly anyone with a driving licence.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Big day in Goujounac today. The village will be closed to all traffic and the annual bicycle race will take place. It will be a bit of a challenge for the competitors because the temperature will be in the upper 30's .



Correction the temperature is currently 45c it is painful just standing still never mind riding in a race


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Correction the temperature is currently 45c it is painful just standing still never mind riding in a race



I've experienced that once and don't really want to do it again. It really does feel like you're too close to a fire.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've experienced that once and don't really want to do it again. It really does feel like you're too close to a fire.



Yes l agree, a bloody big fire we call the sun


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just narrowly avoided having to go out with the catering delivery service, which would have led to me being put on the reserved driver list, always a danger when we have hardly anyone with a driving licence.



Well played, sir! 
Do it once to help, then do it again and the job'll be yours.. Forever!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Well played, sir!
> Do it once to help, then do it again and the job'll be yours.. Forever!



Or worse it'll be my job 'Occasionally' which is the worst of both worlds because it'll suddenly be a priority when I really need to be doing something else.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2022)

Just for a change, and I haven't done this for many years, I purchased a Local newspaper. The Hamtun Chronicle & Echo, to be precise. 

£1.75!!!!

Blimey, thought I. That's gone up a bit!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2022)

Time for a lunchtime stroll


----------



## Speicher (14 Jul 2022)

Two weeks ago I made an appointment for a medical screening test, and got one for tomorrow. This morning I received a letter confirming that appointment. 

Then, less than ten minutes later, I got a phone call cancelling tomorrow's appointment, because it has to be at the place where I had the original operation. 

It is only a relatively minor muddle-up*, but another muddle-up* in a long line, some of which were very serious mistakes/omissions by the NHS. 

* other well-known phrases are available, but not suitable for a family-friendly forum.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Just for a change, and I haven't done this for many years, I purchased a Local newspaper. The Hamtun Chronicle & Echo, to be precise.
> 
> £1.75!!!!
> 
> Blimey, thought I. That's gone up a bit!



How much of that is for the Echo?


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2022)

I have some white Blu-Tac. 
Surely, Trading Standards need to be informed!


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2022)

Cool (relatively), grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. It's deffo still shorts and no socks territory, but decidedly more comfortable than it has been these last few days.

I slept OK-ish. Bum still hurts though, but it's LESS hurty thanks to the ointment. Have thoroughly watered the tomato plants and written a letter. I was right, yesterday's first draft was just a touch TOO snotty. Well, not intentionally snotty, but when you are writing very formally to rebuff a complaint that has absolutely nothing to do with you, it can be perceived as such.

Elderly neighbour with whom mum and I fell out with a couple of years ago turned up hobbling on our doorstep this morning, wanting to borrow some sharp scissors to sort out a painful toe nail. Well, I wasn't going to turn the poor sod away, and Mum, being a retired district nurse, this is her territory. She said to me after, that in all her years of nursing (20 years in the army, then 15 on the district), she'd never seen such long toe nails. Like about five inches, all curled around his feet. She ended up using my wire cutters. 

Now watching some cyclists hurtle down a mountain.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes, the businesses have to pay to have old tyres disposed of properly but I don't have the option of anywhere to take them to get rid of them. Batteries, yes, at the recycling centre.
> Cars are OK and an occasional free visit by a van but if the Guardian of the Gate suspects a van is 'Trade' then the hand pops out for some money..



Old tyres I remember were used to hold down covers on silage pits but I there is only one local farm likely to feed silage and I am nor sure that they actually do make any as there is plenty draff from the distillery which is a good cattle feed. Silage could be a danger by imparting the wrong taste to cheese which is their main business.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. It's my mother's 90th birthday today so there'll be a lot of food and fuss. Now, can I go to a lunch party in a fairly posh hotel in shorts and sandals or would being uncomfortable in long trousers be the done thing?




For a posh do long trousers would be compulsory for men.
I remember an occasion where a woman was stopped by head waiter and told she could not go into dining room wearing trousers. She promptly handed her handbag to her escort and removed the trousers there and then. This problem had been anticipated and she had a short skirt on as was the current fashion. Waiter dumfoonered as we would say here.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> As long as they're dress shorts rather than denim cut offs or something I can't see anyone objecting. How posh is the hotel though. They won't have a dress code will they?




Shorts mebbe but sandals? I almost said a step too far.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> You could wear a skirt, then they wouldn't _dare _complain.



Kilt?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Kilt?



That'd be _cultural appropriation_ unless he's Scottish...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

My cunning plan to spread costs for tools et c has been gebuegerhargt by the supplier losing my email containing last month's order, so I had to give it over the telephone which is a bit of a nightmare, and add this month's order to it.

The accounts department is going to have a collective heart attack, but they did say to get what I needed...


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2022)

Answers please.


----------



## dave r (14 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Kilt?



There was a story on my Facebook feed a little while ago, it was about a bloke who wasn't allowed to wear shorts at work, he turned up one morning in a Kilt.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 652758
> 
> Answers please.



42


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 652758
> 
> Answers please.



That's as comprehensible as most maths tests I've encountered.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2022)

Had a fine luncheon of a seafood stick, avocado and sauce marie rose sandwich, a pear, a nectarine and two


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2022)

Also, prior to that, I had to let rip downstairs with air freshener (ok, my deodorant* as I don't actually *have* any air freshener) to get rid of the smell of rancid feet. 

* Sure "Bright Bouquet" with strawberry & apricot.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 42





Andy in Germany said:


> That's as comprehensible as most maths tests I've encountered.


PeteXXX has come closest, with an actual figure given in his answer.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I have some white Blu-Tac.
> Surely, Trading Standards need to be informed!


Nah, they do grey Blutack these days as well


----------



## tyred (14 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 652758
> 
> Answers please.



1/X(sqrt 2+ 1/7) where X is the weight of the hamster in Pennyweights will give you the amount of gravy you need in Thimbles.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> 1/X(sqrt 2+ 1/7) where X is the weight of the hamster in Pennyweights will give you the amount of gravy you need in Thimbles.


What's the surface area of the hamster then?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> What's the surface area of the hamster then?



4 π r^2


----------



## tyred (14 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> What's the surface area of the hamster then?



I'd need to know it's height in fag papers before I could calculate that.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> 4 π r^2


That's for a uniformly shaped object though


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jul 2022)

Mmmmmmm.... Did someone mention pi 🥧


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> That's for a uniformly shaped object though



Sometimes one has to make a reasonable assumption. A curled up hamster is largely spherical.

Otherwise, the calculation is 4π[((ab)1.6+(ac)1.6+(bc)1.6)/3](1/1.6)


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Jul 2022)

Not the TdF its just outside our house in Goujounac ,temperature has dropped to a balmy 37c and the boys are flying :


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2022)

Looks like you could fry an egg on that tarmac...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Jul 2022)

Last nightshift tonight


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> PeteXXX has come closest, with an actual figure given in his answer.



I had that problem in Maths tests as well.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had that problem in Maths tests as well.


Maybe a simple maths test devised by me.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2022)

Right, as soon as the cycling's finished, I'm popping out to Wilkinsons and Tesco.


----------



## Hebe (14 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Morning all. It's my mother's 90th birthday today so there'll be a lot of food and fuss. Now, can I go to a lunch party in a fairly posh hotel in shorts and sandals or would being uncomfortable in long trousers be the done thing?


Happy birthday to MamaMarmoset 🎂



classic33 said:


> View attachment 652758
> 
> Answers please.


n + 1, where n is the number of gravy pouches that you bought.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2022)

I'm back !
It has been a long day not helped by a sat have going daft around the 3Mile Cross Swallowfield area.  It kept on wanting to take us back west again . I told my brother to ignore it whilst I used a map . We eventually found the M3 and headed for the M 25. We eventually ended up near Dartford where my brother picked up his bike . A lovely modern classic style Holdsworth Cyclone .
It has been a long day . We set off just after 8 and got back half hour ago .


----------



## Hebe (14 Jul 2022)

Took a day trip to Bath today with the Mister and left the pop up tent open but not pegged in the garden for the cats, who like to snooze in it. Got back to find an upside down tent containing a really cross kitty


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> Took a Bath today with the Mister



So am i reading this right you and Mister Hebe spent the day in the bath ???


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2022)

What I found really infuriating was the lack of signposts where we were lost so that we could find the M3. We had the sun to locate South and we knew the direction we came from , but there weren't any signs at the road junctions!  Don't they know the war ended in 1945 ? . We have a signpost here which tells you how far it is to Poole in Dorset ! . 60+ miles away !


----------



## Hebe (14 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So am i reading this right you and Mister Hebe spent the day in the bath ???


now there’s an idea


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2022)

Here is the bike.
I think it was worth the trip.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Maybe a simple maths test devised by me.





Like this?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Like this?



Something akin to that, only a local, to me, version.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here is the bike.
> I think it was worth the trip.
> 
> View attachment 652785


You been wearing tight fitting shoes?


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> There was a story on my Facebook feed a little while ago, it was about a bloke who wasn't allowed to wear shorts at work, he turned up one morning in a Kilt.



I used to wear a kilt to work if we were having visitors to the distillery and I once featured as an extra in a fashion shoot.
Later I wore a kilt to trade shows, even to ones in Wales as that was also a work event.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You been wearing tight fitting shoes?



That's the previous owner's foot .


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jul 2022)

Got out on trike but too much traffic and the first hassle I have had so far while on the trike. Not vehicles I have seen before so either touroid or recent white settlers some of whom are quite unpleasant individuals. The only hassle I got on two wheels also came from tourists
People keep losing things like phones, credit/debit cards, binoculars, specs, wallets, backpacks, jewellery and in fact anything at all seems to get left somewhere unknown to the owner. These are all tourists again and you would imagine people would take care of their own property but it seems not possible for them.
As an aside a local tortoise made a break for freedom and got nearly a mile away before getting caught. 
On Orkney local radio it is usually missing cats but we like to be different here.


----------



## simongt (14 Jul 2022)

Recently returned from a very warm Ely Folk Festival and now the GLW has decided that we need a tent that she can stand up and walk around in - ! 
Thus now researching four berth 'family tents', most of which are the size of a small aircraft hangar - !


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

Mopped the floor as I'll be going to family early tomorrow morning. 

Now I'm stuck in one place until it dries.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> That's the previous owner's foot .


I've heard of things costing an arm and a leg, but never a foot as well.
What'll you be doing with the foot?


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Mopped the floor as I'll be going to family early tomorrow morning.
> 
> Now I'm stuck in one place until it dries.


Prior planning prevents...


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Or worse it'll be my job 'Occasionally' which is the worst of both worlds because it'll suddenly be a priority when I really need to be doing something else.


Or you could do the delivery by bike(s).


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Prior planning prevents...



Look at it this way; I'm stuck in a place I can access CC...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Or you could do the delivery by bike(s).



Not until I can persuade the boss to get a Maximus or similar.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Look at it this way; I'm stuck in a place I can access CC...


There is that I suppose.
Howabout tea making facilities?


----------



## pawl (14 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I used to wear a kilt to work if we were having visitors to the distillery and I once featured as an extra in a fashion shoot.
> Later I wore a kilt to trade shows, even to ones in Wales as that was also a




Reminds me of the song Donald Where’s Your Trousers


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Reminds me of the song Donald Where’s Your Trousers



Andy Stewart about who I will make no comment.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Howabout tea making facilities?




...


...


_D*mn..._


----------



## postman (14 Jul 2022)

So Postman was waiting in for his delivery of said sunlounger.Following progress on Yodel track and trace just after11-00 it was still the Leeds Centre,so around 12-00 Mrs P asks Postman to move brown bin off driveway left by collectors,he walks in to the kitchen to find a wait left card from Yodel on the kitchen floor,written is parcel behind bins.So this plonker has opened our kitchen door and pushed a card through the security gate closed the door and left the parcel,why not knock i am baffled,anyway the chair is superb and well worth thirty notes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2022)

When I cycled east over the Ha'penny Hatch bridge the tide was only just coming in. When I cycled west over it the tide was close to low ebb. I missed the high tide because I would have ended up in deep water with the family.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> ...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


Has the floor dried yet?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2022)

Tesco and Wilkinsons done and dusted. I now have an additional metal drinks bottle with a screw-top lid, along with some fruit, veg and a few extra baked goods. Did well on yellow sticker, as I picked up green beans, sprouting broccoli, blueberries, pains au chocolat and some crumpets.

Just had a fried egg sandwich and a  for supper.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2022)

simongt said:


> Recently returned from a very warm Ely Folk Festival and now the GLW has decided that we need a tent that she can stand up and walk around in - !
> Thus now researching four berth 'family tents', most of which are the size of a small aircraft hangar - !



Hey, you could've dropped in for a


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Good morning from a very warm & sunny Suffolk on sea. There's a lovely cooling breeze coming into the office, but *I'm just about to head off to a very hot & stuffy warehouse to do some heavy lifting.*


We had a good result from the work done, but...


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> We had a good result from the work done, but...
> 
> View attachment 652821



By this, I mean that you managed to sniff out some more contraband?


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> By this, I mean that you managed to sniff out some more contraband?



Yep - second big haul for my colleagues in a couple of weeks - I'm just the hired labour these days 
All I can say at the momemt is never buy watches or earphones branded after a fruit from anyone other than an authorised seller based on what I've seen recently.


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Yep - second big haul for my colleagues in a couple of weeks - I'm just the hired labour these days
> All I can say at the momemt is never buy watches or earphones branded after a fruit from anyone other than an authorised seller based on what I've seen recently.



Ah, yes... The cachet of owning "Malus Domestica" electonics outweighs the desire to fork out for the ge-noo-ine article. I fear it's only going to get worse...


----------



## Jenkins (14 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> 4 π r^2



It would have to be a big hamster to get 4 π's out of one. You're not thinking of coypus are you?


----------



## Reynard (14 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It would have to be a big hamster to get 4 π's out of one. You're not thinking of coypus are you?



I believe a capybara is the world's largest rodent...


----------



## tyred (14 Jul 2022)

I'm listening to Mark knopfler's Get Lucky CD. 20c in a charity shop earlier and money well spent. Some great songs on it


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2022)

Right, it's late. Off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2022)

Good morning. Getting ready to catch the train to go to Stuttgart.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jul 2022)

And time to go. 

See you all on Sunday...


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2022)

It's Friday


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
Tea is brewing



Andy in Germany said:


> And time to go.
> 
> See you all on Sunday...



Have a good weekend


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've heard of things costing an arm and a leg, but never a foot as well.
> What'll you be doing with the foot?


I thought I would do a remake of that film but with a right leg instead . 
I


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2022)

Sat on the patio watching the sparrows looking for the meal worm I have just sprinkled around the garden


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2022)

Morning .
I have put our bins out so that they can be emptied . I just hope no politicians are involved as I want a proper job done ! I would hate to think of the mess that could take place if any were !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2022)

I think CC needs glasses !
I have tried 3 times now to see the The Heat and Work thread ! Each time I touched the title the BBC Quiz of the Week came up .


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2022)

I had a granola bar, hand made and given to me yesterday by a lovely West Indian lady who lives over the road. 
It was soo much tastier than the shop bought conpressed cardboard shop bought ones!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think CC needs glasses !
> I have tried 3 times now to see the The Heat and Work thread ! Each time I touched the title the BBC Quiz of the Week came up .



Thread 'The heat and work' https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-heat-and-work.286502/


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2022)

Just been informed a cycling buddy passed away on Wednesday


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jul 2022)

Good morning all, damp and chilly here, 12°. Currently enjoying a visit from a red squirrel to the feeder.


----------



## mybike (15 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Just for a change, and I haven't done this for many years, I purchased a Local newspaper. The Hamtun Chronicle & Echo, to be precise.
> 
> £1.75!!!!
> 
> Blimey, thought I. That's gone up a bit!



3d when you last bought it.


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Just been informed a cycling buddy passed away on Wednesday



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2022)

I was rebellious again this morning and walked in the road and ignored all the pavement closed signs. Some drivers don't seem to like this but where am I supposed to walk if they close both pavements?


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I was rebellious again this morning and walked in the road and ignored all the pavement closed signs. Some drivers don't seem to like this but where am I supposed to walk if they close both pavements?



Drivers just don’t seem to like anyone that dares to walk, jog, cycle or ride a horse on *their *roads these days!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> 3d when you last bought it.



When I lived on the Isle of Thanet, 30 years ago, Adscene was free and has as much 'News' as the paid papers now..


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Drivers just don’t seem to like anyone that dares to walk, jog, cycle or ride a horse on *their *roads these days!



That's because nobody else pays Road Tax!! 😂


----------



## mybike (15 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> I believe a capybara is the world's largest rodent...



But aren't coypu more common in your area?


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jul 2022)

Still raining slightly with not much wind. Good job I got out yesterday as today does not look promising so far.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2022)

I've watered my houseplants.


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Drivers just don’t seem to like anyone that dares to walk, jog, cycle or ride a horse on *their *roads these days!



The detour if I follow the the pedestrian arrows would add about 3 or 4 minutes to my walk and is hardly a big deal but I refuse to do it as I don't think it's fair to have closed the road off to pedestrians but still allow motor traffic which is why I decided to be pig-headed and ignore the signs and walk on the road. It would be easy for me to follow the signs but not for people less able bodied than me so I protest! 

Lots of other people just walk on the road too I see so the taxi driver who blew his horn at me this morning will just have to get used to it


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I thought I would do a remake of that film but with a right leg instead .  I


You said it wasn't your foot though.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## postman (15 Jul 2022)

i would like to report something positive in the mundane news section.My Covid test this morning.its just like a really heavy cold.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You said it wasn't your foot though.



It's my stand in !


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2022)

Well that was a warm 16 miles! ☀


----------



## Hover Fly (15 Jul 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> It’s an odd one. Card on the Booths noticeboard said “Raleigh racing bike frame£30” so I rang, not expecting much .Bloke didn’t know much, was his brothers, went to see it and first thing I noticed was chrome forks and stays, then the sloping 531 transfer. Frame no. Says late Worksop 1979 year but can’t find an exact match in any catalogues. Racy-looking geometry but mudguard eyes. Can only guess a special build.



So now I’ve finished assembling it, mixture of bits I had lying about, some NOS and brand new bits like the chain. Most expensive single spend? The spokes. Though that may change if I decide I like him enough to give him a respray.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jul 2022)

At very short notice, I am going to be on holiday for the next five days. 

I will be staying in a house with a lovely sunny garden, with some shade and a cooling breeze. Instead of paying rent, I will looking after two cats, and watering some plants.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Jul 2022)

My ARC circuit won't work on the new telly. Expertise welcomed...


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jul 2022)

Bike has been washed, rinsed and dried. Once I've lubed it, it'll be back under its sheet in the bike shed.


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2022)

My Tesla owning neighbour runs his charge cable across the pavement. 

He also always turns in way too fast into the car park and cuts right across the stop line where anyone waiting to pull out would be waiting. I come to several possible conclusions - 

A. Teslas have impossibly heavy steering (in which case slow down). 

B. Teslas have very poor brakes (in which case anticipate and slow down earlier). 

C. Teslas suffer from chronic understeer (in which case slow down). 

Or D. This particular Tesla is driven by an impatient, selfish twit. 🤔


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Jul 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> My ARC circuit won't work on the new telly. Expertise welcomed...



Powered by hugs, I've fixed the pesky bludger - the ARC functionality on the soundbar wasn't enabled.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2022)

Cool, grey and breezy here chez Casa Reynard. Well it's still about 24 degrees, but it *feels* cool.

Slept really well for once. Have spent the morning writing and have undertaken some personal maintenance tasks. Also laundered the throws and cushion covers our neighbour sat on yesterday as we kept on getting this whiff of a rather rancid aroma. 

He's only a little bit older than mum, but the contrast between them is absolutely startling. I get the feeling that his nieces are not getting him the care he needs for financial reasons, but then again, he has always been stubborn... I am staying well away from this one.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon. One of the furry madams is reminding me that it is "ham time"


----------



## Speicher (15 Jul 2022)

I have arrived.  No traffic delays, and not much to unpack. 

Fresh scones with butter, watching the Tdf.


----------



## DCLane (15 Jul 2022)

@tyred - I think you know the answer 

And if he's causing an obstruction with the cable I'd advise you to unplug it for safety reasons


----------



## rockyroller (15 Jul 2022)

taking Wifey for a colonoscopy. fun times. we'd rather be at the beach like earlier in the week


----------



## cookiemonster (15 Jul 2022)

The postie brought me some new cycling gear today. 

Much needed.


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2022)

The council have announced yet more roadworks. 

I know it needs to be done but is a smart move to be working on every access road to the town at the same time.


----------



## Hebe (15 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> i would like to report something positive in the mundane news section.My Covid test this morning.its just like a really heavy cold.


I hope you feel better very soon. Wretched virus still seems to be everywhere.
I met a friend at Avebury to catch up and take some photographs. Good - I saw a baby hedgehog snuffling along through the Holly hock and teasel stems. Less good - I lost the original lens cap for my Minolta SR7.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (15 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Taking Wifey for a colonoscopy. fun times. we'd rather be at the beach like earlier in the week


You old charmer, you!

(Been there, got the T shirt btw - best of luck, hope all's well and you'll both be back surfside shortly)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have arrived.  No traffic delays, and not much to unpack.
> 
> Fresh scones with butter, watching the Tdf.


And I've just got back from dropping someone off at the airport and I'm now also watching the TdF. But yesterday's because I missed the young lad from Leeds, Tom Pidcock, displaying insane descending skills, and winning on l'alpe d'Huez for Bastille day.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jul 2022)

Time to wobble off to the train station - 50 rather warm miles, lunch & 3 pints of Brewdog has been the best reply to the week I've had


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2022)

Had two slices of wholemeal toast, one with luncheon meat, the other with a very fine, ripe brie, plus a pear, a tangerine and two


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> But aren't coypu more common in your area?



None in this region - apparently eradicated in 1989 after escaping from fur farms.

And in any case, neither of the girls has ever dragged one in...


----------



## oldwheels (15 Jul 2022)

Got the weather all wrong today as it started cold and wettish but then turned really hot. Apart from household chores sat in the sun in my top garden trying to get a photo of bees on my wild flowers. Frustrating.
Parking here can be a problem and not helped by two touroid cars dumped while the occupants vanish somewhere. I can see at least one neighbour in a temper not able to park near her house. I hope she gets to have a word or two or even three with them.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> So now I’ve finished assembling it, mixture of bits I had lying about, some NOS and brand new bits like the chain. Most expensive single spend? The spokes. Though that may change if I decide I like him enough to give him a respray.


Spokes, you should have asked someone on here. They've more than they can shake a stick at.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Spokes, you should have asked someone on here. They've more than they can shake a stick at.



Although might include postage from Germany...


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2022)

And sending "mend quickly" vibes to @postman


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jul 2022)

I like Team Bike Exchange colour scheme .


----------



## Jenkins (15 Jul 2022)

Starting to feel a bit sleepy. Thankfully the train terminates at Ipswich where I need to change to the Felixstowe branch.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2022)

The sun has finally come out here. I have drawn the curtains upstairs.

Am watching the TdF


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2022)

Cycling has finished, I'm off to meet up with a friend.


----------



## Speicher (15 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> The sun has finally come out here. I have drawn the curtains upstairs.
> 
> Am watching the TdF



I usually open windows and keep the curtains closed. That seems to work if there is a breeze of some sort.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2022)

Had a lovely walk around the village playing fields with a friend and her two dogs. We also found a bench, sat down for a bit and set the world to rights.

As a result of our chinwagging, I have been co-opted into helping socialise some rescued siamese and oriental cats. Two of them are scared of their own shadows. I shall just simply sit in the cat pens with a book and read for a couple of hours.

The girls have been fed, and soon it will be time to feed me.

I shall be watching the football later.


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2022)

I had been expecting visitors tonight but they've cancelled. 

It's a pity that they didn't tell me until after I had wasted good cycling time tidying up


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2022)

Been a strange old day chez biggs


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2022)

I think I've figured out what is wrong with watching England play in white and orange (it's actually more of a red than an orange but it looks orange on my TV).


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2022)

Lovely supper tonight. Tomato, mozzarella, avocado, cucumber and fresh basil, just drizzled over with olive oil and balsamic, and some bread & butter to mop up the juices.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Jul 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> You old charmer, you!
> 
> (Been there, got the T shirt btw - best of luck, hope all's well and you'll both be back surfside shortly)



why thank you. she did great. her 2nd go 'round, I've been once myself but shud probably go again soon. we had a nice brunch afterwards, then she read on a lounger, out back & had a nap in the shade. now I have to run to NY to visit elderly parents, one in the hospital. more good times. thanks for the positive thoughts, I'll be back to "a" beach soon. that's how my parents raised me


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2022)

My laptop tells me that Windows 8.1 won't be supported after Januray. Time to think about a new laptop I suppose


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2022)

Russo's second goal was as excellent as her late miss was ducklike.


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2022)

Fran Kirby's goal was a peach, tho...


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2022)

Now watching the athletics.


----------



## tyred (15 Jul 2022)

Time to visit the Land of Nod. 

I hope that they have EV fast charging points🤔


----------



## Reynard (15 Jul 2022)

Mens 20k walk.

Highly entertaining wet short contest.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2022)

I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2022)

Not been the best night's sleep
So going for a ride


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2022)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 Jul 2022)

Been reading a newspaper on line this morning. looks as though next week the UK is going to get the 40c plus temperatures that we've been experiencing in France lately. So no booze until the sun goes below the horizon folks, Thats my "informed" opinion !


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2022)

It's my work weekend 😔


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2022)

Georgie popped in this afternoon and had a bit of tea. He has only been popping in briefly over the past few hot days and not touching his food . I have seen him in the evenings out on the large grass area in front of us at night chasing beetles but not coming in .
This afternoon he allowed us to stroke him and give him some chin rubs. Tummy tickles weren't allowed .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2022)

Morning.
I've woken up with a blocked nose . 
I was thinking that it might be due to pollen but then I remembered that I took a Contiflow tablet last night . I had stopped taking them for a while as I was having some problems . Now I'm not sure if it is the tablet or pollen .


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2022)

Sat over looking one of the lakes at Harrold country park before heading home.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Been reading a newspaper on line this morning. looks as though next week the UK is going to get the 40c plus temperatures that we've been experiencing in France lately. So no booze until the sun goes below the horizon folks, Thats my "informed" opinion !



Is it going to be hot here? 

There's been nothing on the News about it at all!!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2022)

Back home now
Garden birds have been fed and watered
First cuppa is brewing


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Is it going to be hot here?
> 
> There's been nothing on the News about it at all!!



Can't beat the news media for its obsession with stirring up trouble , obviously nothing to do with selling their rag in the interest of advertising revenue


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2022)

Well that first cuppa went down well might have to get another one 🍵


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 Jul 2022)

I bought four of my old faithful bikes into the kitchen .....can't have them getting stressed by the horrid sunshine


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2022)

Sun shining and sitting in a cafe waiting for my traditional Saturday fry up 

In the afternoon I will be attending a concert held in the grounds of the local craft brewery.  It's two miles away so I think I will walk rather than drive as it is ever so possible that I might be tempted to sample the merchandise


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jul 2022)

Dull start again today but not raining. temp 11.6C when I got up but will probably warm up later.
Library day today. The books available are a bit limited and tend to "popular" taste but not to mine. I only really go as I get the very occasional interesting book but mainly to support it and try to keep it open.
Just noticed more holiday home tenants arriving and taking up scarce parking.
There is a new tendency that smaller houses becoming available are only advertised as being for local workers to rent.


----------



## Hebe (16 Jul 2022)

There is a very loud fly in here.
Today is my birthday.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> There is a very loud fly in here.
> Today is my birthday.



Happy Birthday ! 

Not so happy fly day !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2022)

My brother wants to know what type of shoes or fittings he needs for these Shimano 105 pedals fitted to his new Holdsworth ?
I posted a picture of it on page 8207.
Thanks !


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> There is a very loud fly in here.
> Today is my birthday.



Happy Birthday.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2022)

Happy Hebe Birthday 🎂


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> why thank you. she did great. her 2nd go 'round, I've been once myself but shud probably go again soon. we had a nice brunch afterwards, then she read on a lounger, out back & had a nap in the shade. now I have to run to NY to visit elderly parents, one in the hospital. more good times. thanks for the positive thoughts, I'll be back to "a" beach soon. that's how my parents raised me



I just get that Cologard thingy,


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> There is a very loud fly in here.
> Today is my birthday.



Happy Birthday @Hebe 
Many happy returns of the day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My brother wants to know what type of shoes or fittings he needs for these Shimano 105 pedals fitted to his new Holdsworth ?
> I posted a picture of it on page 8207.
> Thanks !



They look like Shimano 105s, without the toe strap arrangement, so I will guess Shimano road spuds. Especially if there is a hole at the back with a + and- sign on either side. From what little I can see. More pictures, closer, would help.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2022)

Hot, still and sunny here chez Casa Reynard. There's the odd cloud in the sky, but they're few and far between.

I actually slept really well, so feeling not too bad. I spent the morning washing the car, as it was absolutely filthy. You get to the point where you really have to do something about it. I've also noticed one side of the rear number plate is a bit flappy - should have some glue dots lurking in the stationery drawer. I still need to do a final rinse, but it just got too hot. Might not even bother.

Currently sat with the curtains drawn and watching a bunch of blokes on some bikes on the televisual thingy.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2022)

Happy birthday @Hebe 

Best wishes from all the girls chez Casa Reynard - both furry and human xxx


----------



## Illaveago (16 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> They look like Shimano 105s, without the toe strap arrangement, so I will guess Shimano road spuds. Especially if there is a hole at the back with a + and- sign on either side. From what little I can see. More pictures, closer, would help.



I think he has the older style SPD cleats and shoes with the 2 screw fitting . He will either have to buy new shoes and cleats or different pedals .
The old rat trap pedals were so much easier .
Thanks .


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jul 2022)

Happy Birthday @Hebe !

Back home in Edinburgh now, an easy run down the A9 this morning, calling in at the fabulous House of Bruar for some farm shop goodies.

Blazing sun here, temp has just touched 19°


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2022)

@Hebe happy 21st birthday and don't eat all of the cake


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2022)

Just been chopping back some bramble's from my parents neighbour's garden had to use a saw as it was that thick


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> There is a very loud fly in here.
> Today is my birthday.



Happy birthday.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of an egg mayonnaise sandwich (wholemeal bread), a pear, the last of the pineapple and two 

The egg was from a friend's chooks. Those eggs are so good, they turn a humble egg sandwich into a true gourmet delicacy.


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> There is a very loud fly in here.
> Today is my birthday.



Happy birthday from me and my cactus. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2022)

I swear I saw a tree being felled across from Guyhirn towards Emneth!! Anyone we know with a chainsaw in that direction 🤔


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I swear I saw a tree being felled across from Guyhirn towards Emneth!! Anyone we know with a chainsaw in that direction 🤔



Not me, this time... 

Guyhirn is a 40 minute drive from here.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2022)

Someone's spilled a whole load of yellow paint...


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jul 2022)

Got the weather wrong again. The sun did not appear and there have been a few spits of rain. The outside temperature is now at 15.4C and I am going to turn the heating on for a while to warm up the house.
I hope to be off on Monday when it supposed to be the peak of a heat wave but the question is what clothing to wear? I am only off for a couple of days so do not want to carry clothing for all seasons.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jul 2022)

@Hebe birthday to you
@Hebe birthday to you
@Hebe birthday dear @Hebe 
@Hebe birthday to you.

@Hebe @Hebe hooray!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2022)

Purple mountain goat has been readied


----------



## postman (16 Jul 2022)

i dont need some summer czar gov official telling me what to do in warm weather.Bald wear a hat,sunstroke is awful,drink plenty of water fainting hurts but only if you fall on the floor.Put cream on skin if exposed ,put jam on first if its a scone.Enjoy sunbathing at home in short bursts.Ill have to find some bursts first.Bloody hell how did our parents manage during Word War 2, without a War Czar.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> Bloody hell how did our parents manage during Word War 2, without a War Czar.


They had slogans on posters. Walls have ears etc.


----------



## Hebe (16 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> ….Put cream on skin if exposed ,put jam on first if its a scone.


----------



## Hebe (16 Jul 2022)

I have had a lovely day. Thank you all for your birthday wishes. Planning an early bike ride tomorrow before it starts getting hot.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2022)

I ended up having a busy afternoon. Re-jigged the fridges in the kitchen and utility room, fed and watered the tomatoes and printed up a whole load of stuff. Now got a load of letters ready to hit the post, an updated hardcopy of my writing project, and a couple of cards with a print of a piece of art on (well, one plus a spare) for next week. Also fielded an unexpected phone call from a lady who used to be a neighbour of my dad's way back when, who just wanted to check up on how mum and I were.

Had a chicken Caesar salad and some bread & butter for supper, plus half a banana. The banana wasn't very nice (it was black & sour inside), so half of it went in the green bin.

Now watching some oddly-dressed men spoil a perfectly good walk by hitting small white balls with assorted Sunday Sticks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> i dont need some summer czar gov official telling me what to do in warm weather.Bald wear a hat,sunstroke is awful,drink plenty of water fainting hurts but only if you fall on the floor.Put cream on skin if exposed ,put jam on first if its a scone.Enjoy sunbathing at home in short bursts.Ill have to find some bursts first.Bloody hell how did our parents manage during Word War 2, without a War Czar.



I think you folks had Winston Churchill.





From Pinterest.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2022)

And this fellow, who finished the Potsdam Conference and the Pacific War,



Who also looks quite jolly. From Wikipedia.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2022)

Maybe first of many Czars, 



or Tsars.


----------



## Reynard (16 Jul 2022)

Oops, I forgot there was Formula E from New York this weekend... That's the downside of "too much to do"  And I inadvertantly ran across the result on FB...

Anyways, will watch it on catch up right now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oops, I forgot there was Formula E from New York this weekend... That's the downside of "too much to do"  And I inadvertantly ran across the result on FB...
> 
> Anyways, will watch it on catch up right now.


I reckon avoiding the result to postpone the "What happened?" is overrated. "How did it happen?" is just as good, if different.


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2022)

A day of music and gigs is over and I'm now home listening to one of the CDs I bought.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I've figured out what is wrong with watching England play in white and orange (it's actually more of a red than an orange but it looks orange on my TV).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 652923


You feel its quackers?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Jul 2022)

Well.. I go to work and all the (not so nice!) excitement breaks out. 
Chap opposite and his girlfriend + a child of about 8 years old have too many dogs for a small gardened 2 bed house. They breed them, too. At about 18:00, one big dog, a mastiff of some sort attacked him in the garden. Kid (unhurt) is, obviously, distressed and screaming which brings the neighbours out who try to get through the fence to help. 
Short while later, plod, Ambo and RSPCA turn up to sort the mess out!! Chap is off to hospital, dog is put in a caged van, presumably to be put down. Other dogs, I think have been taken away, too,until investigations have been concluded..


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2022)

I'm actually a bit knackered as I walked for miles around the venues and was on my feet most of the time. I don't have the stamina I had pre-accident.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2022)

Blimey! It's midnight!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Blimey! It's midnight!



00:00H!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> @tyred - I think you know the answer
> 
> And if he's causing an obstruction with the cable I'd advise you to unplug it for safety reasons


Those who've coned the path off might end up hitting it. Making it a safety hazard.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2022)

Well, that was one bizarre race...

And an excellent demonstration of how a GOOD race director can keep atop a pretty crazy situation.

Now watching some athletics.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jul 2022)

Last minute decision to head to Silverstone for the VSCC meeting on Saturday - as in at 10:15 I was putting washing out to dry with no plan for the rest of the day, at 10:45 I was heading out the door with a litre of squash, a flask of coffee and a downloaded ticket brought 10 minutes previously. Made it with 10 minutes to spare before the first race of the day.

Very hot & sunny, thankfully the P20 did its job, and an afternoon of good racing with the added bonus of 2 and a bit hours of air conditioned coolness on the drive each way.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> There is a very loud fly in here.
> Today is my birthday.



A belated Hebe Birthday to you for Saturday


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2022)

Right, tea drunked. I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> There is a very loud fly in here.
> Today is my birthday.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2022)

I'm up... due to a momentary power outage that turned my tele on, set alarms going nearby, but not enough to dump the time setting on the microwave.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2022)

Right I am awake so a couple of jobs to do then get some miles in do I go left or right ?


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2022)

Left... 👍


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2022)

Oh ok thanks @PeteXXX


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Oh ok thanks @PeteXXX



You're welcome. We all need guidance sometimes 😉


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2022)

Morning .
It is sunny here but it looks grey and hazy to the south .


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I reckon avoiding the result to postpone the "What happened?" is overrated. "How did it happen?" is just as good, if different.



The race can be just as interesting if you know the result but don't know how it come about.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> The race can be just as interesting if you know the result but don't know how it come about.



Especially if someone who wasn't in the race won !


----------



## dave r (17 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Especially if someone who wasn't in the race won !



???


----------



## tyred (17 Jul 2022)

I had accidentally put this thread on ignore.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2022)

I thought the finish of the TdF yesterday was good .

Oh! In other news . My brother asked me if it was okay for him to mount his new bike on the wall above his fireplace . I don't see why not . He lives alone and it is a pretty bike . Some people have motorbikes on their walls .
He would have to take it down in the winter as smoke and sulphur from any fire would make it dirty .


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2022)

Morning back home now
A nice gentle 25 miles completed
Garden birds have been fed and the vegetables have been watered.
Now waiting for the tea to brew


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jul 2022)

Good morning all, light rain here but warm, 18°. Sun forecast to be out this afternoon.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jul 2022)

Another dull day and not yet warmed up as it was 13.1C when I got up this morning.
I weigh myself every week on the same day at the same time just after a shower and my weight is going up. Action needs to be takes so no more chocolate biscuits or mint imperials till this gets corrected.
Not only humans are affected by pandemics. One boat operator has announced no more landings on Staffa due to avian flu. It is highly contagious and fatal so the fear is spreading it further in the bird world.


----------



## DCLane (17 Jul 2022)

Off out on a repeat of yesterday's route (Dewsbury-Holmfirth) as son no. 2 has DNS'd his 60-mile road race this morning due to him not recovering enough from Covid. He's off up Wessenden and Holme Moss, possibly then back up Wessenden, to improve his fitness (yesterday he did just Holme Moss). So I'm off somewhere nearby to add another café to the café thread rather than being race support.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Another dull day and not yet warmed up as it was 13.1C when I got up this morning.
> I weigh myself every week on the same day at the same time just after a shower and my weight is going up. Action needs to be takes so no more chocolate biscuits or mint imperials till this gets corrected.
> Not only humans are affected by pandemics. One boat operator has announced no more landings on Staffa due to avian flu. It is highly contagious and fatal so the fear is spreading it further in the bird world.



Over here, landings on the Bass Rock and the Isle of May are suspended too. I was fortunate enough to land on Inchcolm a couple of weeks ago but I fear it’s just a matter of time before that goes the same way.


----------



## DCLane (17 Jul 2022)

SWMBO has just e-mailed me an article on cyanide poisoning*. Should I be worried? 

* Cyanide in cassava was part of a dietitian's discussion yesterday. But still ...


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I had accidentally put this thread on ignore.



Who is this? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A nice gentle 25 miles completed
> Garden birds have been fed and the vegetables have been watered.
> Now waiting for the tea to brew





biggs682 said:


> Morning back home now
> A nice gentle 25 miles completed
> Garden birds have been fed and the vegetables have been watered.
> Now waiting for the tea to brew



Does that mean you did 50 miles? 🤔


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jul 2022)

Morning all, coffee drunk & porridge scoffed. I think a slow bimble to the shops for some milk and a ride along the seafront to see just how busy it is will be taken later.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jul 2022)

Morning all. A quick laundry run underway and then a wander over to the supermarket. Teas 2 and 3 were good, number 1 suffered from the milk being on the turn. I drink so little of it that if they sold milk in half pints I'd buy them.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Walk around the block completed


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jul 2022)

Shortish Pre-work dog walk done. Not too hot for the pooch yet either. She might get a midnight walk when I finish, too, if it's cooled down enough.


----------



## cookiemonster (17 Jul 2022)

A sweaty and hot 25 miles this morning giving the new Castelli bib shorts and Top a run in. Laundry done and new fish have settled well into the tanks. 

Now cooking and listening to New Order - Brotherhood on vinyl.


----------



## Hebe (17 Jul 2022)

Early walk this morning with Mr Hebe.






There is a bunch of birthday related fettling that I should be doing, rather than sitting in a shaded pop up tent with a cat, a coffee and a fine intention to watch some more of the Giro Donne on GCN+.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2022)

I've been out in the garden in the shade filing out some deep scratches on my Weinmann aluminium brake levers. I then polished them up . I have been working in the shade but it is getting a bit warm now .
I can feel a siesta coming on .


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's Friday



I'm back, and it's now Sunday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2022)

Middle Son graduated on Friday with an average grade of 1.7. The local grading system has a grade of 1.0 being top and 5.0 being the bottom, so he was one of the highest achievers in his year.

To say I'm proud of him is a massive understatement.

No-one else noticed, but he had his hair tied like a samurai; he's not only half Japanese but his Japenese family have Samurai ancestry...

He attended the Realschule which is like the middle-grade school, and equivalent to "A" levels in the German system. Next year he'll go to Gymnasium, which is the top level for three years so he can study to be a teacher.

I'm proud of him for that too; he's a gifted teacher and will be fine if he can get through the system.

He'll have to learn French, which we've realised marks the first time our kids had to study a genuine foreign language at school...


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jul 2022)

Did warm up here to 24C for a while but not much sunshine.
I had to got down to the Main St about midday and pandemonium everywhere.
A large cruise liner had anchored out in the Sound and passengers ferried ashore. Add on a double decker with day trippers and some tour buses so probably a few thousand wandering around all over the carriageway and treating it as a pedestrian zone.
Thank goodness we do not have a shop now and we seldom opened on Sundays either. Not for religious reasons but just to get a day off. In those days there were not so many people around and on good days they would all be outdoors probably at a beach.
The turnover would not have covered the wages and electricity.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2022)

Hot and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept surprisingly well. Kept it gentle this morning, and then I toddled off to Tesco for final reductions. Bakery was a total bust (they didn't do final reductions there ergo nothing worth taking), the chilled was mostly ready meals and those sausages with the veg in them (yuck!), but had major luck in the green bins and the fruit & veg.

Came back with a whole rotisserie chicken, a tray of sliced cooked chicken, spinach, chestnut mushrooms, sprouting broccoli, avocadoes, tomatoes*, two large boxes of PG Tips tea bags and five boxes of breakfast cereal.

Now sat with a  and a chocolate waffle thing and watching the Formula E via the Tube of You.

* I am now the proud owner of four kilos of ripen-on-the-vine tomatoes. I shall be making chutney.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jul 2022)

A wee portion of night riding Friday into Saturday followed by Sat daytime riding.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2022)

Murder in Provence and action going on here ! 

Police have blocked the road .


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2022)

I've turned the washing machine on.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2022)

I had a cheese, ham and mustard toastie and a  for supper.

Forgot to say I that also picked up a large bottle of ketchup in the green bins (damaged goods) this afternoon. The flip top lid was missing, though the bottle itself is still sealed. The one in the fridge is nearly empty, so when that's used up, I'll wash it out and decant the new bottle into it.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jul 2022)

Why is Thursday in Provence


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've turned the washing machine on.


Now I know who started it!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Murder in Provence and action going on here !
> 
> Police have blocked the road .


Reality TV that requires no TV to watch.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2022)

Oh ffs!!!

A few weeks ago, I got sniped on a slightly tired Tissot Seastar automatic watch. It was the watch head only, the original clamshell bracelet having long since bit the dust.

It's now back for sale on the 'bay for £500.

They sell for £250 on Chrono24 (high end retail prices) - and that's in tidy condition WITH the bracelet. So I think this one is going to sit there for a very long time. Another example of a seller living in Cloud Cuckoo Land...


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh ffs!!!
> 
> A few weeks ago, I got sniped on a slightly tired Tissot Seastar automatic watch. It was the watch head only, the original clamshell bracelet having long since bit the dust.
> 
> ...



I like your style.
Best of luck on the next one.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jul 2022)

Stopped off at work while I was out this morning to pick up my laptop as I need to book up for some nights away in October & November, but can't remember how much time off I've got left. All the windows in the office were wide open but all the light sea breeze was having no effect so I'm not looking forward to Tuesday which is my next day in.

Felixstowe seafront was stupidly busy - even the pay & display car parks were nearly full by midday. Some people had even set up sun shelters and the like on the shore line by the dock viewing point where it's usually only people fishing from.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I like your style.
> Best of luck on the next one.



Thanks  Patience is a virtue and all that. 

It's just as bad as the guy who has a Grand Prix Masters cap signed by Derek Warwick for sale at £249... 

Unlike watches, where I'm still learning and taking baby steps, this *is* my area of expertise. Hell will freeze over before this one sells - he's asking ten times what it's actually worth... (There is a guy on the 'bay selling the unsigned caps at just over a fiver a pop.)

Have to admit though, browsing Ebay is a source of great amusement at times.


----------



## tyred (18 Jul 2022)

Had about forty miles on my Peugeot UO-8 today (yesterday! ), my first ride on a road bike since my accident. Pretty hot Annoying ticking noise which proved elusive was actually caused by the mudguard-mounted dynamo tail lamp's wires hitting the wheels (I hadn't got around to refitting the dynamo after restoring the bike and the wires were hanging loose).

My visitors came tonight and have now left after they drank all my whiskey and ate my biscuits!


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

Time for a  methinks.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  methinks.


Just finished my first of the day here.


----------



## tyred (18 Jul 2022)

Time to hit the hay me thinks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2022)

I assisted (and read) at mass this morning, got groceries, made lunches for a couple of days, and this afternoon I took a bicycle ride on a bit of old Route66, then came home and grilled burgers and some squash for dinner, as well as proper chips. (air fryer).


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

Right, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2022)

Good morning. 

Long sleeves at the moment, but I suspect things will warm up soon enough.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2022)

Morning
Wow it's another warm start to the day outside already.
Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa is brewing


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2022)

First cuppa is going down well
I wonder what time my DHL parcel will arrive today?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2022)

I'm up, and have been for about ½hr.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2022)

Ooh! It's a bit like Allo Allo but I can understand what they are saying !


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa is going down well
> I wonder what time my DHL parcel will arrive today?



No1 daughter works for DHL sorting trucks, trailers and sailings for exports to N. Ireland & Eire. I hope your parcel isn't in her load plan or it'll be nearer to @tyred & @IrishAl !!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jul 2022)

Good morning all, already 18°. Forecast is for 27°.
A momentous occasion is scheduled for this afternoon, my first ‘6 monthly’ dental checkup since October 2019. It has taken this long for the Scottish NHS around here to start providing them again.


----------



## Hover Fly (18 Jul 2022)

Started work at 5:30, got as much of the heavy stuff done as we could, now we’re sitting in the shade waiting for an all day charter party to arrive.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2022)

@PeteXXX I don't need any delays with it as it's an important work related one. 
@Flick of the Elbow I had my first appointment a couple of weeks ago and had to go private to get seen its a crazy situation


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2022)

Morning 
The Police arrested someone last night . There were 2 cars and 2 vans at the scene . One armed response chappie . Don't know what was going on .
Murder in Provence . Was a mystery for me ! . I thought that they were a load of Ex Pat's living in France .  I didn't realize that they were supposed to be French peeps .  I thought there was too much dialogue but not much action so I didn't follow it that well.


----------



## tyred (18 Jul 2022)

Unbelievably hot on my morning perambulation around the cones. No sign of any workmen at all today. 

Washing in machine now. Should be a good drying day.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jul 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, already 18°. Forecast is for 27°.
> A momentous occasion is scheduled for this afternoon, my first ‘6 monthly’ dental checkup since October 2019. It has taken this long for the Scottish NHS around here to start providing them again.


I do not get regular checkups yet but when I did have a problem I was seen the same day and got sorted at no charge.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jul 2022)

Off on my travels again in the heat. 
Just got an email telling me my vehicle is no longer taxed. Strange I just happen to have the receipt for payment in April.


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning
> The Police arrested someone last night . There were 2 cars and 2 vans at the scene . One armed response chappie . Don't know what was going on .
> Murder in Provence . Was a mystery for me ! . I thought that they were a load of Ex Pat's living in France .  I didn't realize that they were supposed to be French peeps .  I thought there was too much dialogue but not much action so I didn't follow it that well.



Everyone knows how much I like Marmite.It was mentioned twice in the dialogue saying I have no idea what Marmite is,
That’s it ban Murder In Provence.It’s anti MARMITE


----------



## Hebe (18 Jul 2022)

Having an emergency coffee on the school bus run. Everyone chez Hebe is a little fractious this morning - had to close all the windows last night because of smoke blowing over from the fires on Salisbury Plain. Not the best of nights sleep.


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Had about forty miles on my Peugeot UO-8 today (yesterday! ), my first ride on a road bike since my accident. Pretty hot Annoying ticking noise which proved elusive was actually caused by the mudguard-mounted dynamo tail lamp's wires hitting the wheels (I hadn't got around to refitting the dynamo after restoring the bike and the wires were hanging loose).
> 
> My visitors came tonight and have now left after they drank all my whiskey and ate my biscuits!




That’s why I don’t do friends


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2022)

Pots & hanging baskets have been watered. Sun brolly is unfurled.. Dog will be walked soon, then I think that's it for the rest of the day 👍


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Jul 2022)

Expecting a large orthodontist bill today £🦷


----------



## Hebe (18 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Pots & hanging baskets have been watered. Sun brolly is unfurled.. Dog will be walked soon, then I think that's it for the rest of the day 👍



That sounds very sensible. I am waiting for Hebe Jr to establish whether she is or is not playing in the interval of a school music competition, which will determine my school run duties for the rest of the day.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2022)

Actually, I fibbed.. I'll have to dead head the petunias, too. 

Busy busy


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why is Thursday in Provence



Very good I had to think about that


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Jul 2022)

I blame the heat for me not hearing that there had been a murder last Thursday in Provence which isn't very far east of where l live. And in any case l bet a murder in Provence hasn't been the only murder in SE France recently , tempers get a bit frazzled in these temperatures


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning
> The Police arrested someone last night . There were 2 cars and 2 vans at the scene . One armed response chappie . Don't know what was going on .
> Murder in Provence . Was a mystery for me ! . I thought that they were a load of Ex Pat's living in France .  I didn't realize that they were supposed to be French peeps .  I thought there was too much dialogue but not much action so I didn't follow it that well.



I quite enjoyed it but maybe not as much as I was expecting to. I do like Roger Allam though.

Early 8 mile walk done before the heat arrives. Thank goodness I don't live further south. It's not to be too bad up here.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Everyone knows how much I like Marmite.It was mentioned twice in the dialogue saying I have no idea what Marmite is,
> That’s it ban Murder In Provence.It’s anti MARMITE



It made me laugh when he said that as I totally agree with him!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2022)

My car is functioning as a portable aircon unit today. I delivered it last night at my mother's and cycled home. She suffers very badly (and very vocally) from the heat and it's not easy getting her to drink enough fluids during the day. My brother and sister-in-law are there and have the car keys so they can get her in and out.

It's not a very green solution, admittedly, but what can you do?


----------



## pawl (18 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It made me laugh when he said that as I totally agree with him!



That has totally ruined my day he said banging his head against the brick wall. A curse on your Haggis.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My car is functioning as a portable aircon unit today. I delivered it last night at my mother's and cycled home. She suffers very badly (and very vocally) from the heat and it's not easy getting her to drink enough fluids during the day. My brother and sister-in-law are there and have the car keys so they can get her in and out.
> 
> It's not a very green solution, admittedly, but what can you do?



Any fan's in the house. Make sure the car is shaded too, and allowed to cool before sitting her in it - i.e. open the doors/windows first.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2022)

Hmm, coffee in the mokka pot was rather bitter this morning - not sure what's gone on there. Dolce Gusto in action at the moment !

The conservatory (office) is currently cool - I've got the awning 'out' and a small gazebo up too to shelter the windows from the sun. Will probably be OK until early afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2022)

Second cuppa going down well


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> Any fan's in the house. Make sure the car is shaded too, and allowed to cool before sitting her in it - i.e. open the doors/windows first.


Shadiest place in the parking area. I've warned my brother about the first flush of hot air when the blower starts up but once it's started to blow cold it's fine to get in, even though there's still a lot of hot air in the cabin.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2022)

I can’t find my glasses 🤓


----------



## fossyant (18 Jul 2022)

New pannier rack arrived at weekend whilst I was away. Good job I double checked the box (slightly damaged and open) as there was a random bolt in the bottom of it - bad packing from Tredz, and then saw more loose bolts and the mounting bracket loose in the unsealed bag. Fortunately everything is there, despite the big hole in the box ! I also noticed, that during the ride home, the other side had snapped on my panniers, so it was just resting on the rear mech for the last bit of my ride home !


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2022)

I sat out in the garden earlier hoping to see some planes coming from Fairford . Nothing ! 
Whilst waiting I thought I would practice using my new camera with a 300mm lens.
I spotted this young Goldfinch.


----------



## postman (18 Jul 2022)

just finished some ironing,sat in the conservatory,might not get the chair out today,stayingcool is a better idea.Mrs P is walking about with her nostrils stuffed with tissue,the snot is running like Niagra Falls.This is the result of the covid variant.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> just finished some ironing,sat in the conservatory,might not get the chair out today,stayingcool is a better idea.Mrs P is walking about with her nostrils stuffed with tissue,the snot is running like Niagra Falls.This is the result of the covid variant.


Wishing Mrs P a speedy recovery. It's hard to keep hydrated when your nose is constantly sucking fluids out of your system.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> Any fan's in the house. Make sure the car is shaded too, and allowed to cool before sitting her in it - i.e. open the doors/windows first.



I lived and worked in SE Asia a long time ago now and in some fairly remote places and in some basic accommodation ie no aircon. I used to reduce the temperature of my room by positioning a portable fan in front of a wet cloth hanging over a chair back . So when the warm air blown by the fan comes in contact with the damp towel the ambient temperature falls. l think it has something to do with latent heat of vaporisation . I know it sounds a bit odd but it is worth a try ,it takes a while to take effect but at least your mother could be in the house rather than your car


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I lived and worked in SE Asia a long time ago now and in some fairly remote places and in some basic accommodation ie no aircon. I used to reduce the temperature of my room by positioning a portable fan in front of a wet cloth hanging over a chair back . So when the warm air blown by the fan comes in contact with the damp towel the ambient temperature falls. l think it has something to do with latent heat of vaporisation . I know it sounds a bit odd but it is worth a try ,it takes a while to take effect but at least your mother could be in the house rather than your car



We had a very hot summer here in 1936, with a long heat wave. People lived in their basements temporarily, and the draperies were made so that you could pour water on them. We also used Elm trees to shade houses and streets, but they all died when I was little(1960s). Also, it was quite dry, and one dust storm crossed the U.S., arriving in Washington, D.C. in time to affect legislation. It is ironic that people need events such as these to spur action.


----------



## tyred (18 Jul 2022)

My open wallet surgery session root canal treatment has been put off until 4/8 as their x-ray machine is broken or something. I'd have preferred to just get it out of the way.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2022)

DHL have been and parcel dropped over Brixworth


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

Sunny, a sky untrammeled by cloud and ridiculously hot here chez Casa Reynard. 

My drive is a suntrap, and half an hour ago, it was reading 38C in the shade and 48C in the sun. Erk. Well, the tomatoes are loving the impromptu greenhouse if nothing else. And you know it's too hot when the cats don't want to go out much. Madam Lexi is currently splooted on the floor next to me, not sure where Madam Poppy is. Probably on the table in the hallway.

Slept so-so, and then had to get up to answer the gentle but insistent call of imperious nature. By then, it was no point going back to bed. I have done a load of laundry - yet to hang it out though - and moved a couple of my tomato plans, as they've gotten so big that I'm in danger of knocking them over when I reverse off the drive.

Am just going to spend the afternoon chilling and watching the athletics.

Time for luncheon, however.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> DHL have been and parcel dropped over Brixworth


Should they have dropped it there?


----------



## postman (18 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> DHL have been and parcel dropped over Brixworth


i say Wing Commander jolly bad luck old biggsy getting a packet over Brixworth.Jolly bad show,chaarming fellow what.Has anyone cleared his locker.I think Chalky might get the task.what are we going to do with the bicycles,cluttering the hut up.Never mind them its the 78's Gracie Fields i much prefer Vera.Anyway ill raise a pint in the Partridge to night before our sortie.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of buttered wholemeal toast and Manchego cheese, plus a banana, a flat peach and two


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Jul 2022)

the weatherman didn't mention that short yet heavy shower we just got!


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

Madam Poppy is now splooted on the floor under my desk, and Madam Lexi is perched on the back of my chair and has just sneezed all over me.


----------



## mybike (18 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> just finished some ironing,sat in the conservatory,might not get the chair out today,stayingcool is a better idea.Mrs P is walking about with her nostrils stuffed with tissue,the snot is running like Niagra Falls.This is the result of the covid variant.



The differences in symptoms is weird. I had really agonizing pains in the leg, Mrs MY symptoms were more like a cold. Timing was bad, mother died on the Thurs, I went down following Wed, wife on Friday. Still, all seems organised now.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> The differences in symptoms is weird. I had really agonizing pains in the leg, Mrs MY symptoms were more like a cold. Timing was bad, mother died on the Thurs, I went down following Wed, wife on Friday. Still, all seems organised now.



Sending virtual  xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2022)

I'm peckish but I don't know what I want to eat..


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2022)

postman said:


> i say Wing Commander jolly bad luck old biggsy getting a packet over Brixworth.Jolly bad show,chaarming fellow what.Has anyone cleared his locker.I think Chalky might get the task.what are we going to do with the bicycles,cluttering the hut up.Never mind them its the 78's Gracie Fields i much prefer Vera.Anyway ill raise a pint in the Partridge to night before our sortie.



Indeed 



classic33 said:


> Should they have dropped it there?



No it was easier for me


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2022)

It's jolly warm


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

Definitely well into Salvador Dali-style melted cats territory here...


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Definitely well into Salvador Dali-style melted cats territory here...
> 
> View attachment 653361



Dog's a bit wilted, too.. Tongue lolling and panting like a panting thing, she is! 

No1 daughter brought a small paddling pool over so I'm dunking her in that every now and then. 🐶


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2022)

I awoke in the night to the sound of a heavy downpour. I'd been sleeping on my side and a few moments later I realised what I was hearing was the thrum of blood through my inner ear.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2022)

I'm going to walk to Tesco later. I might have an ice cream if I see a van or summat. For some reason I quite fancy a bag of chips, too.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

It's 24C in the house with all the curtains drawn and shutters closed. I've two north-facing windows cracked open an inch, but that's it. The girls have given up asking to go outside, because I'm not budging an inch.

All four of us are holed out indoors.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to walk to Tesco later. I might have an ice cream if I see a van or summat. For some reason I quite fancy a bag of chips, too.



No ice cream here, but might whip up jelly and cream later.

Am actually planning on doing chips tonight to use up some rather tired-looking potatoes - something savoury and salty seems to be the thing when it's hot.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Jul 2022)

30C in North Connel and all pets are indoors where it is not much cooler.
The ferry trip over was not warm at 1000 due to the time of day and a brisk wind. I did not realise the new boat worked with no bow or stern, it just went where it was pointed so I was at the bow end which is the coolest and plenty ventilation when I expected to be sheltered at the stern.
The downside is the curse of car alarms on the car deck which sound constantly.
Got my belated birthday present, a better cushion than the standard on the mobility scooter I seem to have acquired.
Old age infirmity is getting serious but I can still use a trike even without electric assistance. Might try a run tomorrow morning before the heat rises too much.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Jul 2022)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Expecting a large orthodontist bill today £🦷



I was right. 🤮. £4k


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Jul 2022)

Back from the dentists, nothing needed doing and it is nice to have the next 6 monthly checkup now booked and in my calendar for January.
Pretty warm cycling back from the dentist, nudging 30° but there’s quite a breeze so it didn’t feel too bad.
Just realised that during last week’s holiday we ended up having 4 ice creams, that’s more than we’ve had in the last three years combined.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2022)

It just rained a bit.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

It's clouded over here, too.

Anyways, a  would be a mighty fine thing right now.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

I have a  and two petit beurre biskits.


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2022)

Another plane load of tourists just flew out of Hurn in search of cooler climes I expect.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jul 2022)

Currently sitting on the surface of the sun. It’s hot.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Currently sitting on the surface of the sun. It’s hot.



You should sit there at night, then...


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jul 2022)

One for the Mundane trophy cabinet ...
... Jeremy Clarkson has sent out a provocative tweet (about the heatwave) ....yawn.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Dog's a bit wilted, too.. Tongue lolling and panting like a panting thing, she is!
> 
> No1 daughter brought a small paddling pool over so I'm dunking her in that every now and then. 🐶



What ! Your daughter ?


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What ! Your daughter ?



She'd probably love that in this heat 🔥


----------



## Illaveago (18 Jul 2022)

The incident yesterday was that someone was seen carrying a wooden sword ! 

You could have someone's eye out with that !


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The incident yesterday was that someone was seen carrying a wooden sword !
> 
> You could have someone's eye out with that !



Wonder what might happen if I walked down the street with three foils, two epees and two sabres tucked underneath my arm...


----------



## simongt (18 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The incident yesterday was that someone was seen carrying a wooden sword !


When I were wee lad back in't early sixties, the carpenter uncle of two of my pals made them some nice wooden swords. I was envious - ! 
A few days later, I was presented with one. Result - !  We then spent many happy hours re-enacting scenes from Robin Hood, Ivanhoe and Richard the First; all children's tv programmes current at the time - !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jul 2022)

Going for a sauna to cool down


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

Cats have been fed, tomatoes have been watered and now it's time to feed me.


----------



## Hebe (18 Jul 2022)

Concert postponed until the autumn term.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and two petit beurre biskits.



Do they ever put a yellow sticker on the large ones?


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Jul 2022)

Fever Tree and Conker Gin, my herbal heat remedy.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

I've just had a large plate of home made chips with salt and mayonnaise.


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> Do they ever put a yellow sticker on the large ones?



'fraid not... No yellow stickers in sight. 

Got these ones on a clubcard offer, as full price, they're a mite spendy...


----------



## Reynard (18 Jul 2022)

Forty years ago today, I became a motor racing fan.

It was all down to THAT move at Paddock Hill Bend. In those four decades I've experienced some fantastic highs and some utterly soul-destroying lows, but I'll be raising a  in Derek Warwick's honour this evening, and blaming him, in the nicest possible way of course, for turning me into this crackpot fangirl nerd. And I wouldn't swap this crazy rollercoaster ride for anything in the world.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jul 2022)

It’s gone dark


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jul 2022)

One of those days where the best way of cooling down is to lie on the tiled kitchen floor for a bit.

Did a little bit of ironing this morning so I've got uniform for work this week, and that was followed by another slow bike ride to get the food in for work as well. Somewhat warm work with a 600ml drinks bottle being emptied in just 20 miles.
I'm planning on a slightly early start for work on Tuesday to get out while it's still relatively cool and to stop off at Morrisons on the way in for some ice creams for the office - if they haven't sold out already.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Jul 2022)

All the freezers at Tesco were taped off as they lost power/temperature/the will to freeze stuff. My 3 mile walk for shopping was, therefore, an ice cream free excursion 😢


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2022)

I am still waiting for Federal Express.
It is 85f, or 29c here


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> All the freezers at Tesco were taped off as they lost power/temperature/the will to freeze stuff. My 3 mile walk for shopping was, therefore, an ice cream free excursion 😢


Sorry you'd a wasted journey.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Jul 2022)

I blew onto a piping hot duck spring roll earlier and it got hotter.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2022)

Doesn't give too much away, does it?


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2022)

It's trying to rain.
There might be the odd rumble during the night as well.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2022)

I've just made myself a


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2022)

I'm in serious danger of wearing my keyboard, so going to call it a night.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2022)

Going for a walk around the block


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Jul 2022)

Get to 5pm and off for a week  Plenty of time to try out my new kayak


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2022)

I'm up. Time for a tea then walk the dog before it gets too warm. 
Dog has breakfasted and is drinking her morning bowl of tea, too.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2022)

Walk completed
Garden birds have been fed
Warm already 
Take care everyone


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2022)

Good morning.

It appears the weather will be warm today.


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2022)

Looks like it will be another hot one with the potential for a thunderous downpour. Not even the slightest hint of a breeze and very heavy atmosphere. I have a headache.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2022)

This arrived in the shop yesterday:












I'm guessing someone had it in their attic. It's a left hand drive Bedford although it has "Feuerwehr" on the side.

Anyone know anything about Corgi Toys who can shed some light on it?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> This arrived in the shop yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 653418
> 
> ...



Am i right in thinking Feuerwehr is German for fire department ?

My guess is confirmed by this 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/38496583...-8VLkfL0B7_4KtJMaJoKpTwCUQPi1_hwaAvV9EALw_wcB


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Must remember to keep hydrated


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Am i right in thinking Feuerwehr is German for fire department ?
> 
> My guess is confirmed by this
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384965838231?mkevt=1&mkcid=1&mkrid=710-53481-19255-0&campid=5338353466&toolid=20006&customid=s%3AGS%3Bgc%3ACj0KCQjwidSWBhDdARIsAIoTVb1k4cosIQZoUkadq6WSEmu-8VLkfL0B7_4KtJMaJoKpTwCUQPi1_hwaAvV9EALw_wcB%3Bpt%3A1%3Bchoc%3A2&customid=s:GS;gc:Cj0KCQjwidSWBhDdARIsAIoTVb1k4cosIQZoUkadq6WSEmu-8VLkfL0B7_4KtJMaJoKpTwCUQPi1_hwaAvV9EALw_wcB;pt:1;choc:1&gclid=Cj0KCQjwidSWBhDdARIsAIoTVb1k4cosIQZoUkadq6WSEmu-8VLkfL0B7_4KtJMaJoKpTwCUQPi1_hwaAvV9EALw_wcB



Yes, but that's the only concession to it being sold in Germany. I expect there was a "French" one as well...


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s gone dark



Have you just closed your eyes ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2022)

Morning.
It is warm .
Last night we lived through a Tony Hancock comedy episode . It was a real life version of "Who Done It?" book . 
We had been watching a Miss Marple for several hours and it was about to come to it's conclusion when the TV signal started to break down . . Amazingly the adverts seemed to be unaffected at first but then they started to break up .
We are now left with a Who done it done it ? 
Will I now have to search through all of the charity shops to find the CD of that episode ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2022)

We have had a mysterious payment of 2 small amounts from the bay! . We are not sure if it is a scam or not and have contacted our bank .
I don't know why we received a payment as I don't use their banking system . Tried it once and went back to PayPal .


----------



## dave r (19 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> One of those days where the best way of cooling down is to lie on the tiled kitchen floor for a bit.



That would be good for my back.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2022)

Sat watching a group of sparrows and a lone blackbird trying to find the mealworms I spread around the garden


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2022)

No sign of any workmen this morning at the sea of cones. Second day in a row. I wonder where they've gone and when they will be back to fill in all the holes and put the pavement back. 

In other news, it smells like my neighbour is frying bacon and it is making me feel hungry.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2022)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Get to 5pm and off for a week  Plenty of time to try out my new kayak



A guy who lives here has just taken his old kayak from Isle of Whithorn to Isle of Man to collect his new kayak and leaving his old one to be refurbished. He is planning some major expedition soon in his new one. You can find Nick Ray on twitter.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2022)

Overcast but warm and light rain forecast.
Might try a short trike run soon in case it either rains or gets too hot later.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2022)

I was just thinking of the most despised professions when an undertaker came into my head .
I then remembered the time we were talking to one about my mum's funeral . At the end he said to my wife that he thought I should see a doctor . 
I had pneumonia !


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jul 2022)

Morning all. Back at the desk and it's like an oven in here despite all the windows being open and half a dozen fans doing their best to move the air about.
Stopped off at Morrisons to get the ice creams for work and it looked like everyone else had had the same idea so we've ended up with a couple of boxes of own brand Cornettos and some choc ices.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jul 2022)

I'm sat waiting for our shopping delivery to arrive: it's something I started back in 2016 when injured and have continued.

No chilled or frozen items are arriving. Apparently their fridges and freezers are broken.

Son no. 2 has an educational test appointment this morning for a handwriting assessment. We _thought_ the school had sorted it all but it turned out they hadn't. So we're having to organise things and pay for it ourselves. Fortunately one was available before he starts university in September. I'm hoping they agree he can't write, or rather his handwriting is utterly illegible which it's always been no matter what the intervention.


----------



## Hebe (19 Jul 2022)

Optician this morning. Broken night due to going for a 3am glass of water and finding the kitchen transformed into some sort of ant metropolis


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Forty years ago today, I became a motor racing fan.
> 
> It was all down to THAT move at Paddock Hill Bend. In those four decades I've experienced some fantastic highs and some utterly soul-destroying lows, but I'll be raising a  in Derek Warwick's honour this evening, and blaming him, in the nicest possible way of course, for turning me into this crackpot fangirl nerd. And I wouldn't swap this crazy rollercoaster ride for anything in the world.
> 
> View attachment 653405



I have an anecdote:
I raced against Nigel Mansell at Silverstone. I managed to overtake and crossed the finish line well ahead of him.

( The race was the Silverstone Half Marathon, Nigel was running in it to raise money for charity, and while I was in singlet and shorts, Nigel was wearing his drivers suit )


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2022)

Second cuppa going down well


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jul 2022)

Ride early this morning, before it gets super hot, and whilst lanes still in shade


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2022)

I found what Tony Hancock sketch I was remembering. It was "The Missing Page " sketch .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2022)

It's a 3 mug morning here. 29C inside, 29C. I'm hiding inside because it's still warming up outside. Oh, and it's my birthday. I think the weather owes it to me to mark my birthday with the hottest day ever. It's already been the hottest night.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2022)

Happy Birthday @deptfordmarmoset 🎂


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2022)

33c here in Hamtun. Glad I got my 3 mile walk in early, today! 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2022)

14 Yr old Granddaughter's school was shut yesterday, and today, too. 7 Yr old grandson's isn't.. 
Go figure, as they say


----------



## DCLane (19 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> Optician this morning. Broken night due to going for a 3am glass of water and finding the kitchen transformed into some sort of ant metropolis



The thing is ... was it better not knowing? _Maybe_ it's like this every night


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2022)

It is warm . It is 26C indoors already . The curtains are drawn .

I might not go to the men's shed this afternoon as it will be the hottest part of the day .


deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a 3 mug morning here. 29C inside, 29C. I'm hiding inside because it's still warming up outside. Oh, and it's my birthday. I think the weather owes it to me to mark my birthday with the hottest day ever. It's already been the hottest night.



Whatever you do . Don't light the candles ! It's warm enough as it is ! 

Happy Birthday !


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jul 2022)

came down at about 5:30am to see the backyard lit up with weird orange light & the cat is full of beans. gotta be a hot one too!


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> In other news, it smells like my neighbour is frying bacon and it is making me feel hungry.


BACON


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 33c here in Hamtun. Glad I got my 3 mile walk in early, today! 👍


for the conversion weenies like me. since we'll be throwing #s around today ...


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> ... or rather his handwriting is utterly illegible which it's always been no matter what the intervention.


funny how our 2 kids can be so different. our 1st born's penmanship & shoe lace tying couldn't compare to #2. yet he could drive a stick shift very well, where # 2 could never master a manual transmission


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A guy who lives here has just taken his old kayak from Isle of Whithorn to Isle of Man to collect his new kayak and leaving his old one to be refurbished. He is planning some major expedition soon in his new one. You can find Nick Ray on twitter.



solo kayakers always make me nervous. we've had too many solo coastal kayakers perish in the waters around Boston


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jul 2022)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Get to 5pm and off for a week  Plenty of time to try out my new kayak



cherish the anticipation. wishing you "life in the moment" during your time off


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> BACON


Well, that's my breakfast sorted for me!


----------



## Hebe (19 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a 3 mug morning here. 29C inside, 29C. I'm hiding inside because it's still warming up outside. Oh, and it's my birthday. I think the weather owes it to me to mark my birthday with the hottest day ever. It's already been the hottest night.


Happy Birthday @deptfordmarmoset! 🎂🍦🍾 Wishing you a lovely day, hopefully with the weather breaking before another roasting night.



DCLane said:


> The thing is ... was it better not knowing? _Maybe_ it's like this every night


 that did occur to me, along with "perhaps it's a nightmare" as I flicked ants off my legs.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> This arrived in the shop yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 653418
> 
> ...



oh that's great! you gotta set a fire (make believe) & sound a siren while you play putting it out! got any blocks to build a burning house & maybe some other toy human figures to rescue w/ the ladder. I can picture you sitting on the floor playing like a child. one of my favorite toys that my Dad gave me was a wind up tank w/ real rubber treads. man, that thing was awesome & could wreck anything I put in front of it


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a 3 mug morning here. 29C inside, 29C. I'm hiding inside because it's still warming up outside. Oh, and it's my birthday. I think the weather owes it to me to mark my birthday with the hottest day ever. It's already been the hottest night.



Happy birthday 🥳


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> for the conversion weenies like me. since we'll be throwing #s around today ...
> View attachment 653455



Top temp here, today, is going to be a smidgen over 100 Fahrenheit


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> One of those days where the best way of cooling down is to lie on the tiled kitchen floor for a bit.


when my girlfriend & I first moved to Boston in '84 it got so hot one day I took 4 showers. cold tile floor sounds good too. sometimes I close my office door after lunch, for 5 minutes on my back


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2022)

Booking.com still demanding reviews for the places I stayed in Scotland. Why are you expected to write reviews for everything nowadays?


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jul 2022)

I guess no one will be using this emoji anytime soon, eh?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 14 Yr old Granddaughter's school was shut yesterday, and today, too. 7 Yr old grandson's isn't..
> Go figure, as they say



Boys are better at dealing with heat


----------



## mybike (19 Jul 2022)

Dog is lying in the corner. Wife is on her way to Chester. I have set the (far too noisy) A/C unit up in the dining room so it cools the lounge. Curtains are drawn. I may have a doze.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2022)

Happy birthday @deptfordmarmoset !
Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I guess no one will be using this emoji anytime soon, eh?



Might be some who work in retail in a deep freezer


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Booking.com still demanding reviews for the places I stayed in Scotland. Why are you expected to write reviews for everything nowadays?



Wait till they ask for a review of the review process


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2022)

Olympus E 500 got here after dinner yesterday, needs battery and charger, ordered already on the 'zon.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> funny how our 2 kids can be so different. our 1st born's penmanship & shoe lace tying couldn't compare to #2. yet he could drive a stick shift very well, where # 2 could never master a manual transmission



Son no. 1 is on the autistic spectrum and was diagnosed with Asperger's. He's hopefully going to complete a Master's in Mechanical Engineering as he's awaiting his results currently, but it's been a slog for him. He couldn't get his theory driving test here in the UK, but was OK with manual transmission, so hasn't passed his driving test.

Son no. 2 is similar in some ways and very different in others. He's planning to study a degree in History & Politics and was determined to pass his driving test quickly, beginning lessons on private land at 16 which he paid for himself. Passed both the theory and practical test first time within a few months despite Covid resulting in few tests available. He's more determined and driven than his brother, but can't see patterns the same way son no. 1 does: I can give son no. 1 an A3 page full of numbers with one error and he'll spot it immediately.


----------



## mybike (19 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> No sign of any workmen this morning at the sea of cones. Second day in a row. I wonder where they've gone and when they will be back to fill in all the holes and put the pavement back.
> 
> In other news, it smells like my neighbour is frying bacon and it is making me feel hungry.



You remind me. The leak in one of the local major roads was covered over with tarmac. Then Sunday someone came along, set up traffic lights & dug a big hole. This morning the lights were still there, along with mud & blue pipe offcuts, but no leak.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Wait till they ask for a review of the review process



I sometimes think my hospital will ask for that.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2022)

Did someone mention 🎂

Happy birthday @deptfordmarmoset


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> solo kayakers always make me nervous. we've had too many solo coastal kayakers perish in the waters around Boston



Sadly all too true. This guy has recently been on solo camping trips to some of the outlying uninhabited islands where any problems could multiply. He is on twitter almost daily with videos of his current trip so his absence would be soon noticed.
While I was a competent swimmer I never managed to get the hang of self righting so never took up that branch of watersport. As a family we used a Canadian type canoe on Loch Lomond a long time ago.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Booking.com still demanding reviews for the places I stayed in Scotland. Why are you expected to write reviews for everything nowadays?





Ming the Merciless said:


> Wait till they ask for a review of the review process



They don't want a review of where I stayed en route to Cork three weeks ago: the reviews were mostly false, possibly by friends. Expensive and not recommended.

The Co. Cork AirB&B however was excellent.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was just thinking of the most despised professions when an undertaker came into my head .
> I then remembered the time we were talking to one about my mum's funeral . At the end he said to my wife that he thought I should see a doctor .
> I had pneumonia !



I found undertakers to be generally very helpful at difficult times and somebody has to attend to the sad disposal which for a layman is not a straightforward task.


----------



## DCLane (19 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Boys are better at dealing with heat



Tell that to SWMBO whilst son no. 2 and myself are melting. Us 

She's still got three layers on and declared yesterday that this was just like where she grew up (Libya & South Africa). Her


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Booking.com still demanding reviews for the places I stayed in Scotland. Why are you expected to write reviews for everything nowadays?


I've been asked for a second review, the first for Booking.com, the second for the place.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> Optician this morning. Broken night due to going for a 3am glass of water and finding the kitchen transformed into some sort of ant metropolis



Been there.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a 3 mug morning here. 29C inside, 29C. I'm hiding inside because it's still warming up outside. Oh, and it's my birthday. I think the weather owes it to me to mark my birthday with the hottest day ever. It's already been the hottest night.



Happy birthday for you.


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2022)

The thunder has finally arrived. Hopefully it will clear the air. 

That's summer done and dusted for another year. It was a nice warm day this year.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Boys are better at dealing with heat



They didn't have an option.. Parentmail rulez...


----------



## mistyoptic (19 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> This arrived in the shop yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 653418
> 
> ...


That's in better condition than mine 
Simon Snorkel. They were ( the real ones) built in Dudley. I remember the excitement, as a child, if you could see one of them sticking up over the factory wall when driving past


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2022)

Rain has arrived


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2022)

Absolutely pouring. That will wash the car for me


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2022)

Come on Kemi!! 
Show 'em how it's done


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jul 2022)

Now 38C


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2022)

My post-it notes blew off the work surface in the kitchen so the dog took them out under the swingseat, in the shade, and ate them...


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2022)

Sunny, blustery and ridiculously hot here chez Casa Reynard.

I actually slept well after going to bed very late (I ended up watching the 1500m from Oregon), but it's now crazy hot outside and 26C in the house as it didn't really cool down last night one jot. The tomatoes are already wilting.

Haven't let the cats out at all - they've finally given up mithering, and are now both splooted on the stone floor in the hallway. They've been enjoying having a tablespoon of water mixed into their wet food.

I only went outside briefly, decided it wasn't very nice out there and came back inside fairly sharpish. I shan't be going out until early evening to water all the planters. I've spent the morning doing a mixture of writing and photoshopping.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2022)

Happy birthday @deptfordmarmoset 

Sending  and purrs from all of us here chez Casa Reynard.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I have an anecdote:
> I raced against Nigel Mansell at Silverstone. I managed to overtake and crossed the finish line well ahead of him.
> 
> ( The race was the Silverstone Half Marathon, Nigel was running in it to raise money for charity, and while I was in singlet and shorts, Nigel was wearing his drivers suit )



I'm sure I remember seeing a snippet on that in Autosport back in the day. Early 90s, I'd hazard a guess, as I've it in my head that he was driving for Williams-Renault at the time...


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2022)

Had two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with luncheon meat, and the other with manchego cheese, along with a pear, a banana and two


----------



## oldwheels (19 Jul 2022)

Got a nice trike run this morning.
Cannot escape some fast traffic on the main road between the Moss Road and Benderloch but have found that in the interval between traffic lights on Connel Bridge I get as far as a driveway entrance to a house and wait till the next wave goes hammering past.
It would be easier to just cross the road at the top of Moss Road into the campsite and the cyclepath but the site owner hates cyclists. My two grandsons cycled to school along the path before it became an official path and he made an abortive attempt to stop this but backed off when mothers got together and he was afraid for his life I think.
Now rain starting and I have had to go and get a fleece jacket.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Jul 2022)

We have light rain .
Temperature was 35C outside 29C indoors.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2022)

I have just washed my hair, using this new-fangled shampoo bar. My hands and my hair now smell of coconut and lychee.

27C upstairs in the house, 24C downstairs.

The cats are both continuing to do Salvador Dali "melting clock" impressions.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just washed my hair, using this new-fangled shampoo bar. My hands and my hair now smell of coconut and lychee.
> 
> 27C upstairs in the house, 24C downstairs.
> 
> The cats are both continuing to do Salvador Dali "melting clock" impressions.



I’ve just fed Molly but she didn’t seem that enthusiastic. I think the heat is even getting to her. Roll on tomorrow and cooler temperatures.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2022)

30.7C in the living room, 29.5C in the bedroom. It's noticeably cooler in the bedroom although it's almost the same temperature.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve just fed Molly but she didn’t seem that enthusiastic. I think the heat is even getting to her. Roll on tomorrow and cooler temperatures.



Try mixing a tablespoon of cool water into her wet food. The girls have been very appreciative of that.

Madam Lexi, stretched out on the floor about 4 feet away from me, is dreaming. her paws are twitching. I think she's dreaming about chasing something...


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2022)

I'm getting an advert on the Book of Faces, for an electronic earbud thingie. 
Instead of having to use a cotton bud (that they advise to not poke in your ear hole,) you use their probe to scoop out the gunk!! 

Happily, it has a camera and an app so you can actually see where said gunk is lurking and ream it out!

Win win... 

I wonder if you can record the event and maybe make it a family fun event and see who excavate the most.


----------



## Speicher (19 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I have an anecdote:
> I raced against Nigel Mansell at Silverstone. I managed to overtake and crossed the finish line well ahead of him.
> 
> ( The race was the Silverstone Half Marathon, Nigel was running in it to raise money for charity, and while I was in singlet and shorts, Nigel was wearing his drivers suit )



I have played Pitch and Putt against Faldo. I think he decided not to try too hard. By the end of the first nine, I was in the lead, and then he decided to up his game.

Mr Faldo Snr  would not have enjoyed telling his son, Nick, that he lost a game of golf.


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2022)

A  and a biskit is in order, methinks...


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jul 2022)

I put a bottle of diluted juice in the freezer for an hour or so. It now has some icy bits in it. Lovely!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2022)

My Jamaican neighbour just brought me some fried fish. Quite why she's been frying fish on a day like this I've no idea but I'm glad she did!


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2022)

Thought I'd pop outside for five mins while my tea brewed to finish off drying my hair.

Nope.

Just nope.

It's just waaaaaaaaaaaaay too hot.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2022)

I think I've been swindled! 
Chicken Wings in Buffalo sauce.. There's not even a hoof print, let alone any actual buffalo!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2022)

Well that was a warm one and no thunderstorm that we were forecast either.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Thought I'd pop outside for five mins while my tea brewed to finish off drying my hair.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> ...


I seem to have allowed myself to get dragged into having a meal in Deptford at 7pm. The idea of getting onto a bike in this sunshine is quite frightening. Still, it's slowly getting warmer here so maybe a pedal-created breeze might even be welcome.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Jul 2022)

Had a decent rainshower but no storm 👌


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was a warm one and no thunderstorm that we were forecast either.



We are allegedly getting a storm tomorrow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I seem to have allowed myself to get dragged into having a meal in Deptford at 7pm. The idea of getting onto a bike in this sunshine is quite frightening. Still, it's slowly getting warmer here so maybe a pedal-created breeze might even be welcome.



Sounds like the ideal excuse to cancel...


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jul 2022)

might be time for one of these





or one of these




or this




we have one of these at home in some closet somewhere




maybe re-purpose one of these?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> might time for one of these
> View attachment 653530
> 
> or one of these
> ...



Every one of those is a crime against aesthetics.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2022)

Is an "Impact driver" what I would know as a "Hammer drill"?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is an "Impact driver" what I would know as a "Hammer drill"?



Nope, different beasts


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2022)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Nope, different beasts



As I've learned most about tools and practical things in German I've learned to double check translations with a human...


I've been swearing a lot while trying to shift a jammed BB and I rather like this method.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2022)

Veg plants watered


----------



## Ripple (19 Jul 2022)

Well well, after sweating in +38'C today we just have had whole 125 raindrops and it's freezing +26'C now.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> As I've learned most about tools and practical things in German I've learned to double check translations with a human...
> 
> 
> I've been swearing a lot while trying to shift a jammed BB and I rather like this method.




Impacts are really satisfying to use 😂


----------



## Reynard (19 Jul 2022)

Had a cheese & onion toastie and a  for supper. A dab of mustard makes it taste exactly like cheese & onion crisps. 

Tomato plants have been watered.

Satnav is currently plugged in and updating.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jul 2022)

We have rain so that was our summer


----------



## Hebe (19 Jul 2022)

Too hot. Showered. Now too hot again. However one of the cats has just leapt onto the sofa to nibble my elbow and shout at me so it must be a bit cooler.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a 3 mug morning here. 29C inside, 29C. I'm hiding inside because it's still warming up outside. Oh, and it's my birthday. I think the weather owes it to me to mark my birthday with the hottest day ever. It's already been the hottest night.



Happy birthday @deptfordmarmoset May your evening can of Carlsberg be properly chilled and fizzy


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jul 2022)

I think we got lucky with the weather today - it got to about 25°C early on and then just stuck there thanks to a decent on-shore breeze. Meanwhile 10 miles inland in Ipswich it got to around 38°C.
Doing my bit for saving water by putting the plug in the bath while having a shower and the using the collected water on the plants in the garden.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2022)

☔


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> This arrived in the shop yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 653418
> 
> ...


Around the £40 - £45 mark.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> for the conversion weenies like me. since we'll be throwing #s around today ...
> View attachment 653455


Its simple, divide by five, times by nine and add thirty-two.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2022)

Just back from the craft beer and pizza place in Deptford, where it spat a few half-hearted raindrops much in the way that you'd expect a cloud to sweat. There's a generous wind out there now, and it's brought the temperature down to such an extent that I almost stopped to put a jacket on as I rode into the breeze.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

I had a very entertaining evening discussing BRM F1 cars (amongst other things) on Messenger with my mate Simon.

Now it's time for a  and some athletics action on the TV.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> I had a very entertaining evening discussing BRM F1 cars (amongst other things) on Messenger with my mate Simon.
> 
> *Now it's time for a  and some athletics action on the TV.*


You'll either spill yer cuppa or fall off the telly. Possibly both!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

Right, I've watched Dina run. So time I sprinted off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Jul 2022)

You know it's going to be a bad day when it takes 4 attempts to spell English, the subject you're teaching. 

I don't think they noticed.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2022)

One job to do then I am going out for a ride


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Jul 2022)

What is this strange grey fluffy stuff in the sky, could it be cloud and if it is perhaps it might RAIN


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> What is this strange grey fluffy stuff in the sky, could it be cloud and if it is perhaps it might RAIN



Same here, with a forecast of storms and rain at about 5 pm, because I'm cycling back from work then. Fortunately it's a short commute of about 10 minutes instead of a long 35 minute commute today.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2022)

Nice and cool outside
Tea is brewing 
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Nice 13 miles earlier in lovely conditions on quiet roads


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2022)

I'm up.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2022)

It's Black Bin day today. Cornflakes with some blueberries for breakfast. 
I have to take No1 daughter's car to Rushden for a bit of spannering so I'll take the Brommie and go for a bimble around Rushden and Stanwick Lakes for an hour or so while..


----------



## Moon bunny (20 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, I've watched Dina run. So time I sprinted off upstairs to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



What!!! You didn’t feed the cats?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jul 2022)

Good morning all, delightfully cool outside, such a relief to get back to normal.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2022)

Morning .
It is light grey here .
The weather forecasts are a bit confusing .  We just had our local chap saying that some showers are moving in and can be a bit heavy . Whilst the National weather forecast is warning of torrential rain !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2022)

The recent house fires are a bit concerning ! 3 houses were destroyed in Swindon after a fence caught light . The news today showed other houses destroyed in fires yesterday which seemed to have spread from grass fires . I'm wondering if the use of plastic drainpipes and weather boarding has caused the fires to spread ?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Jul 2022)

Onto second coffee, bit windy for kayaking and I've semi retired from cycling so not that.

Might achieve a do fuxx all kind of day


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2022)

An Audi A6 driver stopped and waited while I walked through the narrow bit at the roadworks this morning 

A bit later, a huge fat lump wedged into a Peugeot 107 sat blaring the horn and revving the engine because I nipped through a pedestrian crossing just as the green man was starting to flash and I may delayed his progress for a few seconds. Someone as fat as he is should either go on a diet or buy a bigger car instead of taking his frustration out on me


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> An Audi A6 driver stopped and waited while I walked through the narrow bit at the roadworks this morning
> 
> A bit later, a huge fat lump wedged into a Peugeot 107 sat blaring the horn and revving the engine because I nipped through a pedestrian crossing just as the green man was starting to flash and I may delayed his progress for a few seconds. Someone as fat as he is should either go on a diet or buy a bigger car instead of taking his frustration out on me



I think I would have shouted "Feck off lardy arse".


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2022)

We had a pretty sky last night.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Jul 2022)

Spoke too soon, the friendly , fluffy grey clouds have gone to pastures new and that fearsome all seeing eye is glaring down at me


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2022)

Apparently one of the local branches of my bank will cease dealing with cash or cheques and will remove the ATM machine from September. 

They may as well just close it altogether but I suppose that announcement will come a few months later


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Apparently one of the local branches of my bank will cease dealing with cash or cheques and will remove the ATM machine from September.
> 
> They may as well just close it altogether but I suppose that announcement will come a few months later



We've gone from 4 to 1 part time one in just a few years. How much longer it will even last who knows.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Apparently one of the local branches of my bank will cease dealing with cash or cheques and will remove the ATM machine from September.
> 
> They may as well just close it altogether but I suppose that announcement will come a few months later



It's a shame they didn't announce these things at the time of the crash.
We could have let them go to the wall and save us a lot of money.


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It's a shame they didn't announce these things at the time of the crash.
> We could have let them go to the wall and save us a lot of money.



When I was young just about every town had at least one bank around here and now they're all gone. Doesn't really affect me personally but it must be awkward for local businesses. We're being told to drive less yet all local services are being taking away so people end up driving to sit in a traffic jam in the next big town.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Jul 2022)

Rishi Sunak reminds me of a song by the O'Jays .


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> When I was young just about every town had at least one bank around here and now they're all gone. Doesn't really affect me personally but it must be awkward for local businesses. We're being told to drive less yet all local services are being taking away so people end up driving to sit in a traffic jam in the next big town.



Our most common local banks tend to be owned by the county or towns and/or are non-profit, which helps keep branches open.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jul 2022)

My morning jog took me through a patch of nettles.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2022)

All stop as Sade's Diamond Life is on Radio 2


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our most common local banks tend to be owned by the county or towns and/or are non-profit, which helps keep branches open.



That would make sense. Much better for the local community. Sadly here, everything is entirely about making profit.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2022)

I'm back. Bin's bin emptied.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> That would make sense. Much better for the local community. Sadly here, everything is entirely about making profit.



The thinking seems to be that they provide local investment, which makes sense. Germany is a very carefully managed country; sometimes too carefully but this is one of the positives.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jul 2022)

Been for a bike ride and neither myself nor the tarmac melted


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The thinking seems to be that they provide local investment, which makes sense. Germany is a very carefully managed country; sometimes too carefully but this is one of the positives.



It's a good thing. This country isn't managed. Most of our government don't realise life exists outside of Dublin and only do things that benefit their rich cronies and North of the border, their politicians are more interested in banging big drums and building bonfires than they are in showing any kind of leadership or governance.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jul 2022)

Been to the gym. Sun came out as I was walking back, now a blazing 21°. Thought it was safe to open some windows but now the house is filling with several buzzing flies.
Will have lunch then brace myself for Orla’s outfit on Eurosport GCN this afternoon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2022)

In other news it rained earlier. Unfortunately not nearly enough


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Every one of those is a crime against aesthetics.



well, lock me up!


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> It's a good thing. This country isn't managed. Most of our government don't realise life exists outside of Dublin and only do things that benefit their rich cronies and North of the border, their politicians are more interested in banging big drums and building bonfires than they are in showing any kind of leadership or governance.



That's one advantage of a federal system. Most people outside of Germany don't realise that even though it's small, our government system is more similar to the US than the UK with 16 states, and they all have a fair bit of autonomy. Even within the states the government tends to be fairly decentralised, and a lot of decisions are made more locally. As a Scottish acquaintance once put it, it keeps our politicians nearby so we can kick their collective A***es when the need arises...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> well, lock me up!
> View attachment 653613
> 
> 
> View attachment 653614



Your weather today is a bit different from ours...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2022)

The printer is working again; I can print things.

Admittedly not from this computer, so I have to email documents to myself then go to a computer in another office at the other end of the building, open the email, download it, print it and then go to the printer to pick up the paper copy, but hey, that's a step forward compared to last week.


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2022)

Someone has passed with a rusty Suzuki SJ on a trailer. I hope that they plan restoration and not to scrap it.


----------



## presta (20 Jul 2022)

There's a mobile disco van out in the street: Amp & Decks. 
A bit wittier than the Antandec advert.


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The printer is working again; I can print things.
> 
> Admittedly not from this computer, so I have to email documents to myself then go to a computer in another office at the other end of the building, open the email, download it, print it and then go to the printer to pick up the paper copy, but hey, that's a step forward compared to last week.



If I print a document from my phone it’ll print without issue, printing from my laptop seems to take forever.


----------



## Speicher (20 Jul 2022)

Has anyone else been watching "The Control Room"? 

Please note that I did not see last night's episode, I was watching something else.

If the "murder" took place three or four days before the Uncle used the van, would there not be an awful smell in the van? Was there a murder or did Sam engineer this to involve Gabo?


----------



## mybike (20 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Try mixing a tablespoon of cool water into her wet food. The girls have been very appreciative of that.
> 
> Madam Lexi, stretched out on the floor about 4 feet away from me, is dreaming. her paws are twitching. I think she's dreaming about chasing something...



Watching animals dreaming is so entertaining. I love to watch Cassie doing that, especially when all four feet are together.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

Grey, blustery and mercifully much cooler here chez Casa Reynard. OK, it's still pretty warm, but there's a northerly breeze and it's blissful to be able to function properly again.

I did sleep really well though, despite the fact it was 28C upstairs by the time I did go to bed. When I woke up this morning, the only bits of me under a light throw was my head and my feet. Not so good when a cat decides that it *MUST* walk all over you...

Did some erranding in town this morning. I am now in possession of a new 500ml metal screw-top drinks bottle (from the clearance bin in Mountain Warehouse) to supplement the 750ml one from Decathlon that I bought pre-covid, the car has a full tank of fuel, and a large bouquet of white roses has also been acquired - all in preparation for tomorrow.

I've switched to the metal bottles in an effort to use less plastic. As for the plastic drinks bottles, I've found that they have a horrible tendency to leak if wanged in a backpack - which is not ideal. Added bonus, the metal bottles also fit into the bontrager cage on my hybrid.

Anyways, cycling has been watched and tea has been drunk. Back to doing things constructive.


----------



## mybike (20 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm getting an advert on the Book of Faces, for an electronic earbud thingie.
> Instead of having to use a cotton bud (that they advise to not poke in your ear hole,) you use their probe to scoop out the gunk!!
> 
> Happily, it has a camera and an app so you can actually see where said gunk is lurking and ream it out!
> ...



I could do with something like that for me tubes, especially first thing in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> What!!! You didn’t feed the cats?



They shared a small can of tuna in spring water at their usual evening food time of 7pm


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> Watching animals dreaming is so entertaining. I love to watch Cassie doing that, especially when all four feet are together.



Awh...

When paws, whiskers AND ears are all twitching in unison, it never fails to make me giggle.

Quite often it happens when I put a piece of treat stick in front of their noses when they're out sparko. It's hilarious!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Grey, blustery and mercifully much cooler here chez Casa Reynard. OK, it's still pretty warm, but there's a northerly breeze and it's blissful to be able to function properly again.
> 
> I did sleep really well though, despite the fact it was 28C upstairs by the time I did go to bed. When I woke up this morning, the only bits of me under a light throw was my head and my feet. Not so good when a cat decides that it *MUST* walk all over you...
> 
> ...


The Elite Jossanova bottles have a top with a screw lock rather than a pop-up nozzle. They seal really well if you have a preference for plastic bottles.


----------



## mybike (20 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's Black Bin day today. Cornflakes with some blueberries for breakfast.
> I have to take No1 daughter's car to Rushden for a bit of spannering so I'll take the Brommie and go for a bimble around Rushden and Stanwick Lakes for an hour or so while..



'twas BBD for us yesterday, but apparently it was too hot..

I pent the day mostly indoors so probably can't complain.


----------



## mybike (20 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Elite Jossanova bottles have a top with a screw lock rather than a pop-up nozzle. They seal really well if you have a preference for plastic bottles.
> View attachment 653642



Used to use SIGG bottles, but lately I've had a double walled bottle that keeps water cool.

It was nice yesterday.

Has anyone got some rain to spare? We've cloud but no rain.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2022)

There was a little bit of rain, here in Hamtun, but not enough to bag up and send anywhere else.. Sorry @mybike


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jul 2022)

Steady drizzle 🌧 here at moment.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We are allegedly getting a storm tomorrow.



Well, that was accurate. 

Heavy rain and wind in all directions at once.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2022)

Back home and mostly unpacked so knackered now. Intermittent light drizzle and a strong wind in patches when travelling up the road behind a timber lorry. These guys do not hang about and at one point he ( or it could be she) was doing 65mph so I got a fast run home. One local timber haulage contractor used to have several female drivers know collectively as the Spruce Girls. Temp down to 15.9C so more comfortable.
Got into conversation with a couple of settlers using the lift but they were too important to put on their hazard lights to warn the deck crew that we need to be parked by the passenger lift thereby causing problems while this was sorted out.
They have been here 12 years they said while pushing the lift button repeatedly while trying to get back to the car deck despite me telling them it would not work until we were alongside the pier. 
“ Do you know Calum and Jeanie the wife asked?”
“ There are a few C & Js so what is the surname?”
“ Don’t know”
Patronising which explains why they are mostly disliked as they only know the local peasants by forenames and cannot be bothered finding out the surnames.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

The tomatoes and the herb planters have all been watered. The belfast sink full of mint has really suffered over the last few days.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Elite Jossanova bottles have a top with a screw lock rather than a pop-up nozzle. They seal really well if you have a preference for plastic bottles.
> View attachment 653642



I'll look those up if I find I've the need for a decent plastic bottle / bidon. 

But really, I'm trying to cut down my plastics use, hence the screw-top metal jobbies.

Plus I bought a reusable bamboo coffee cup (well, in my case tea) prior to Covid, but I've not used it yet LOL... That will be getting its first outing next month, when I start doing cat shows again. Reason being, the hot drinks for the judges, stewards and table workers tend to be dispensed in styrofoam cups, and by the end of the day, the bin is overflowing with plastic...


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2022)

Raining


----------



## rockyroller (20 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Your weather today is a bit different from ours...



hehe that wasn't today!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

Time to feed the cats, then I need to hand tie a bouquet of roses, ivy and laurel (yes, there IS a meaning behind that particular selection), and then it will be time to sit down with a sandwich and watch the football.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2022)

£177.8 tonight


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

Had a coronation chicken and avocado sandwich for supper, along with a  and some strawberries for afters.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

It's gotten very dark outside since the football started, but no rain as yet...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's gotten very dark outside since the football started...



Makes sense.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2022)

9 minutes to go.. Come on 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 9 minutes to go.. Come on 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿



They heard you!


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2022)

27 miles completed. Dull and overcast but still pretty hot. The nights are fair drawing in already.


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2022)

Oh, football on. Wake me up when it's over


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

Ouf... I need a wee... BRB


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Oh, football on. Wake me up when it's over



Maybe ½hr more to come. Possibly a bit more, too 😉


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2022)

Yawn yawn


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

OH MYYYYYYYYYYYYY WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2022)

She did it Stanway!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> OH MYYYYYYYYYYYYY WORD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



She took that superbly!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> She took that superbly!



That was right out of the top drawer.


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Maybe ½hr more to come. Possibly a bit more, too 😉



Pity I don't have a TV.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Pity I don't have a TV.



Commentary on Radio 5 Live


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Commentary on Radio 5 Live



I need to wash my hair....


----------



## cookiemonster (20 Jul 2022)

I is ill.

Cold shivery and a sore stomach.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Your weather today is a bit different from ours...


You'd not mind shovelling snow in the current weather?


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I is ill.
> 
> Cold shivery and a sore stomach.



Mend quickly xxx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I is ill.
> 
> Cold shivery and a sore stomach.


That's bad news. Keep safe, recover well.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jul 2022)

@Reynard Have you got any nails left? 🤔


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2022)

My toe hurts for reasons unknown.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> @Reynard Have you got any nails left? 🤔



They're cut too short to chew... 

My bladder has taken a hammering though. I *really* need another wee...


----------



## Asa Post (20 Jul 2022)

The Spanish number 10, Athenea del Castillo, looks like the Girl with a Pearl Earring


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

Result aside, that game was a fantastic advert for ladies' football. It was really good to watch.

TBH, I prefer to watch the ladies than the men when it comes to actual quality of play, as they just tend to get on with it. There's none of this fannying around auditioning for the RSC that you get in the mens' game.


----------



## classic33 (20 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> Has anyone else been watching "The Control Room"?
> 
> Please note that I did not see last night's episode, I was watching something else.
> 
> If the "murder" took place three or four days before the Uncle used the van, would there not be an awful smell in the van? Was there a murder or did Sam engineer this to involve Gabo?


If the body had been in the van for those three or four days, then possibly. Wrapped in a plastic sheet* would disguise some of the smell, but also speed up decomposition. Especially if the weather was warm, like it has been for the last few days. The amount of flies outside the van would have you weary of opening any door, unless you had to.

Two days in the current weather would have you staying away from the van.


*Would also keep all body fluids within the sheet, assuming the ends were fastened properly. You then dump it with your non-recycable waste when done.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> Watching animals dreaming is so entertaining. I love to watch Cassie doing that, especially when all four feet are together.



Currently have Heidi barking in her sleep and doing the can-can on her side.


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2022)

It seems my aunt was rushed to hospital with a suspected stroke this evening. One of the neighbours found her lying in the driveway


----------



## Speicher (20 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Result aside, that game was a fantastic advert for ladies' football. It was really good to watch.
> 
> TBH, I prefer to watch the ladies than the men when it comes to actual quality of play, as they just tend to get on with it. There's none of this fannying around auditioning for the RSC that you get in the mens' game.



Is it my imagination, or is the commentary much more straightforward, and easily understood by people who do not usually watch football? That has been the case even if one one of the commentators is a man.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> Is it my imagination, or is the commentary much more straightforward, and easily understood by people who do not usually watch football? That has been the case even if one one of the commentators is a man.



It might be the other way round - the football is a little more straightforward with far less fartaboutery. The ability to talk garbage is not gender-specific.


----------



## Reynard (20 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It might be the other way round - the football is a little more straightforward with far less fartaboutery. The ability to talk garbage is not gender-specific.



Wot e said @Speicher 

Ladies footy is like ronseal - does exactly what it says on the tin.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> It seems my aunt was rushed to hospital with a suspected stroke this evening. One of the neighbours found her lying in the driveway


Here's hoping things aren't as bad as you might think.
Take care.


----------



## Reynard (21 Jul 2022)

Right, I'm having an early one, as I've a long day tomorrow.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm having an early one, as I've a long day tomorrow.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Can you finish today first, then try tomorrow?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jul 2022)

Good morning. 

I have to drive a van today. And hopefully remove a very seized Bottom Bracket.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Wot e said @Speicher
> 
> Ladies footy is like ronseal - does exactly what it says on the tin.



Doesn't change the fundamental problem; it's still football.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2022)

I'm not up.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2022)

Off to do some spannering on Harry 
Oh and morning all


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2022)

I am now.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Jul 2022)

Drinking my first coffee of the day , watching my dogs who are watching me and waiting for some action. There's not a breath of wind this morning, the sun is just appearing over the forest . Looks like another bloody hot day is about to begin !


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2022)

Nice and overcast here with a bit of breeze.
Spannering is completed
Garden birds have been fed so now camped on the patio watching them .


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2022)

Green recycling bin is kerbside
Not worth putting brown garden waste bin out hardly anything in it


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our most common local banks tend to be owned by the county or towns and/or are non-profit, which helps keep branches open.



Oh! Total opposite to ours which are large profit making and like to see firms go to the wall !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The printer is working again; I can print things.
> 
> Admittedly not from this computer, so I have to email documents to myself then go to a computer in another office at the other end of the building, open the email, download it, print it and then go to the printer to pick up the paper copy, but hey, that's a step forward compared to last week.



Straightforward then !


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2022)

The mothership is making a racket outside emptying bins


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!



That reminds me of a certain film with Meg Ryan !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I have to drive a van today. And hopefully remove a very seized Bottom Bracket.



Ooh! That must be tight then !


----------



## pawl (21 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Wot e said @Speicher
> 
> Ladies footy is like ronseal - does exactly what it says on the tin.



How very true.I don’t usually watch football.Watched last night’s match What a difference Two teams actually playing without the histrionics Perhaps the mens game could learn something from watching the woman's game 
Good to see what looked like a capacity crowd.


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2022)

I needed sunglasses on my morning cone-negotiations session. 

The idiot up the road continues to drive up and down the road for no obvious reason in his noisy body-kit clad Corsa. Who said petrol is too expensive?

My work computer seems to want to do yet another update.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Jul 2022)

Tomorrow l am off to watch a bit of the Tour, stage 19 Castelnau-magnoac to Cahors 
https://www.letour.fr/en/stage-19
Not far from where l live , going with some more cycling friends , its going to be a hot day but should be fun and great to see the big names in action.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jul 2022)

I've just seen the phrase 'It's coming home' in a News report... 

Oh dear. If anything is going to put a hex on it, that will!


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just seen the phrase 'It's coming home' in a News report...
> 
> Oh dear. If anything is going to put a hex on it, that will!


You mean back to the West Riding!


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jul 2022)

Light cloud and a little wind which is good for Games Day as it will help to keep the midges down.
The Highland Games are not really very local these days and are really mostly a travelling circus.
Local agricultural shows are much better and local in reality. The nicest small one we went to was Bunessan at the south end of Mull where you caught up with people you had not seen since last year since it is 55 miles away from here. The food was also wonderful being local seafood and meat which was prepared in the local school kitchen as the show was held partly on school grounds. Since it was school holidays the school was off anyway.
Son is away today to Taiwan for a month since the two week quarantine is now only 3 days. I cannot get over the way he regards such travel as I would catching a local bus.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I needed sunglasses on my morning cone-negotiations session.
> 
> The idiot up the road continues to drive up and down the road for no obvious reason in his noisy body-kit clad Corsa. Who said petrol is too expensive?
> 
> My work computer seems to want to do yet another update.



Reminds me of a Porsche owner in my last village who would drive 500m from his house so he could park his Porsche where people would see it whenever he needed to go shopping or attend a social event.


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2022)

It seems my postman now has an electric van.


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Reminds me of a Porsche owner in my last village who would drive 500m from his house so he could park his Porsche where people would see it whenever he needed to go shopping or attend a social event.



I can sort of understand someone showing off their Porsche but not a 1000cc Opel Corsa. 

This is the, 90s model Corsa which I actually think was a neat piece of styling but he's ruined this one.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2022)

I've noticed a strange coincidence !

Both our hedge and my beard are both growing at a faster rate these days !


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> It seems my postman now has an electric van.


You should see the e-assist trikes* An Post introduced, ask him why he's not using one.


*They scrapped their old pedal only bike fleet. With a few given to charities.


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You should see the e-assist trikes* An Post introduced, ask him why he's not using one.
> 
> 
> *They scrapped their old pedal only bike fleet. With a few given to charities.



I'm sure that like most employees, he just uses whatever they give him.


----------



## Ripple (21 Jul 2022)

+21'C at the moment. 
Joking.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> +21'C at the moment.
> Joking.


I know. I was thinking how refreshingly cool my living room was and looked at the temperature: 26.6C.


----------



## postman (21 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just seen the phrase 'It's coming home' in a News report...
> 
> Oh dear. If anything is going to put a hex on it, that will!


having watched two games Spain and the Northern Ireland game,The Manager needs to play the team that played after 55 mins last night,the three subs changed the game,White has not done anything despite media hype,Russo contributes more,she upsets defences and scores also,so in the semi on from the start,get a goal up rather than coming from behind.The subs were brilliant.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Jul 2022)

Breakfast of crusts cut from granddaughters toast. Her favourite addition is marmite and honey 😎
( I told her that she needed to eat her crusts to keep her hair curly, she told me I was talking nonsense - she'll be 5 next month ) 🤔


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm sure that like most employees, he just uses whatever they give him.


You're not bothered that they simply scrapped their old bike fleet then?


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jul 2022)

Someone has just donated a carbon racer to the shop. 

Everyone is very excited.


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're not bothered that they simply scrapped their old bike fleet then?



Nothing I can do about it unfortunately.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (21 Jul 2022)

Hilarious machine


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2022)

I saw this pretty coloured Tesla charging when I went for a ride earlier.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2022)

A motorist got me angry! 
I was cycling back home along a narrow country lane . I heard a car approaching from the front . As he appeared around a corner I started braking . The Ba5t4rd didn't even slow down. The road is just wide enough for one vehicle. I shouted at him to slow down as he swept past me. I stopped and turned to see him disappear down the lane . We exchanged hand signals . 
It looked like a grey Audi A3.


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> A motorist got me angry!
> I was cycling back home along a narrow country lane . I heard a car approaching from the front . As he appeared around a corner I started braking . The Ba5t4rd didn't even slow down. The road is just wide enough for one vehicle. I shouted at him to slow down as he swept past me. I stopped and turned to see him disappear down the lane . We exchanged hand signals .
> It looked like a grey Audi A3.



Sadly it is far too common around here. 😠


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2022)

I just saw an advert for Pure Cremations on the TV . I was wondering how much it would cost to hire a JCB ?

Pure Burials .


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I saw this pretty coloured Tesla charging when I went for a ride earlier.
> 
> View attachment 653732



That looks cool but it would be no good to me as it wouldn't look as good with me looking after it and giving it a half-hearted wash every six months.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jul 2022)

Spent my lunch hoovering MrsF's car out. She did a big tip run last night with the junk from MIL's house, included a load of knackered timber. Bit's everywhere. I wish SIL's would do a tip run rather than pile bin bags high in the garden. We're quickly using up our once a week tip run allocation emptying MIL's house, and I've got some DIY waste etc that need to go to the tip.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I saw this pretty coloured Tesla charging when I went for a ride earlier.
> 
> View attachment 653732



Genius, they've actually found a finish that will clash with _everything _it's parked next to.


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Genius, they've actually found a finish that will clash with _everything _it's parked next to.



It makes it easier to find in a car park. 

I've mislaid my bland grey, blandly styled Fabia in carparks on a few occasions now. I can only imagine whoever bought it new had a complete lack of imagination.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> It makes it easier to find in a car park.
> 
> I've mislaid my bland grey, blandly styled Fabia in carparks on a few occasions now. I can only imagine whoever bought it new had a complete lack of imagination.



If you need to paint a car like that before you can find it, you probably shouldn't be driving...


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> *I sat out in the garden earlier hoping to see some planes coming from Fairford . Nothing ! *
> Whilst waiting I thought I would practice using my new camera with a 300mm lens.
> I spotted this young Goldfinch.
> 
> View attachment 653331


A few inbound now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jul 2022)

Fitting new mesh seat to the seat frame of my recumbent


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2022)

I hate those "I am not a robot click on the images with bus" type things.


----------



## dave r (21 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I hate those "I am not a robot click on the images with bus" type things.



I'm not a fan either, most of the seem to be American things, but they're not as bad as the Capcha with the disguised letters and numbers, I have extreme difficulty reading those,


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I saw this pretty coloured Tesla charging when I went for a ride earlier.
> 
> View attachment 653732



Nice colour but l'm more of a "red for danger" ......to myself !
I have sold one of them, guess which one


----------



## oldwheels (21 Jul 2022)

Rather a nice day with light cloud mostly and a little breeze to keep the midges down.
The Highland Games are held on the golf course but there is very little parking and all traffic except the shuttle of taxis is diverted away from the field.
Since I live on the main route there were a lot of people going past and some cars refused to go away and we had some incredibly selfish parking. My neighbours got some traffic cones and screened off their parking places when they had to take vehicles out to go to work. This strangely worked out ok and they were able to park when returning home.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2022)

It's Friday tomorrow


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Nice colour but l'm more of a "red for danger" ......to myself !
> I have sold one of them, guess which one
> View attachment 653755



The VW .


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jul 2022)

how hot is it?

it's so hot & humid that when I went out to do just a little watering, when I came back in, I was soaked w/ sweat. I was only outside maybe 10 minutes


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The VW .



Yep ! right first time, and l sold it to a guy from Ireland who hitch hiked all the way here to SW France with cash ....Who says the Irish aren't a bit crazy (in a very nice way )


----------



## Speicher (21 Jul 2022)

Who is this Ann Otherkorner they keep talking about?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> Who is this Ann Otherkorner they keep talking about?



She's known for driving people round the bend.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> Who is this Ann Otherkorner they keep talking about?


A relative of Dat Korner.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2022)

Quite a nice evening if i had the get up and go i would go for a ride


----------



## rockyroller (21 Jul 2022)

got this on my cell phone a little while ago


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jul 2022)

A well known TV shopping channel has just had a Christmas Gift Ideas hour


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2022)

This day in aviation
02:56:15 UTC, T+ 109:24:15


----------



## Illaveago (21 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Yep ! right first time, and l sold it to a guy from Ireland who hitch hiked all the way here to SW France with cash ....Who says the Irish aren't a bit crazy (in a very nice way )



You would be mad to get rid of the Ducati !


----------



## Hebe (21 Jul 2022)

I am hoping for a less busy day tomorrow.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> I am hoping for a less busy day tomorrow.



I will definitely be having a less busy day tomorrow now I've started to get the hang of this only working three days per week


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I will definitely be having a less busy day tomorrow now I've started to get the hang of this only working three days per week


Yesterday, Today and Tomorrow?


----------



## Jenkins (21 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Yesterday, Today and Tomorrow?





classic33 said:


> Yesterday, Today and Tomorrow?


Wrong both times 

Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursday


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> how hot is it?
> 
> it's so hot & humid that when I went out to do just a little watering, when I came back in, I was soaked w/ sweat. I was only outside maybe 10 minutes



Maybe tornadoes, to your north.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2022)

All okay now


rockyroller said:


> got this on my cell phone a little while ago
> View attachment 653786



All okay now? When I had this on my board, I thought of posting.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Maybe tornadoes, to your north.


Sorry, did not see other message when I got there. Hoping all is well. In the Midwest, oppressively extraordinary hot, sultry weather often precedes, as we call it, a cyclone.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2022)

Pronounced sack-loan, btw.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I have to drive a van today. And hopefully remove a very seized Bottom Bracket.


Owdo

And for today, to undo and remove a rear wheel, you'll be doing?


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2022)

Knackered.

Road trip down to Alresford in Hampshire to visit Paul Warwick's grave on the anniversary of his fatal accident. The 31st one. That's scary, because I remember it like it was yesterday. Anyways, a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do. 

Also met up with my book dealer friend who was doing a library valuation in the area. We shared a picnic lunch and chewed the fat for a bit. And I picked up the book about Toleman that I'd bought off him.

What wasn't so good was the hour and a half spent stationary on the M25 on the return leg while an accident was being cleared up and the carriageway prepared for repairs. Turned a three hour drive into a nearly five hour drive as there were roadworks in a few places closer to home as well.

Am having a  while watching some athletics.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2022)

Right, tea drunk and sausage roll eaten. I'm going to slope off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2022)

Good morning. Attempt two at driving the van today; it was scuppered by poor time management yesterday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> got this on my cell phone a little while ago
> View attachment 653786



Are you okay @rockyroller?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2022)

Time to see if it all works


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2022)

Nobody said it was going to rain 
Only dry article of clothing is my thong


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Just about drizzling now


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2022)

Getting up now.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jul 2022)

Feeling better this morning although still a bit wiped out.

I was able to eat something this morning without it coming straight back up.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You would be mad to get rid of the Ducati !


You are so right, you know the saying "never sell anything that you can't replace" , well this is a prime example . A view of the inside of my narrow boat which l lived on and kept in a marina on the Kennet and Avon canal. If you look very carefully you can just see a bit of the front of my Toyota pickup. I still have the pickup but l sold the narrow boat


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2022)

At work. I'm working on a business plan for the Bike Workshop, on the basis that I've now got a bit of an idea what I can/need to do.

The van driving will occur after the previous driver comes to work as he still has the only key.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2022)

I'm going to work today 😔


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2022)

18th anniversary today for me and my partner


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2022)

Happy Anniversary 🎊 @biggs682


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jul 2022)

Good morning all, happy anniversary @biggs682 !

A normal Friday for me, cleaning in the morning followed by a shift at St Giles this afternoon. Might treat myself to tea and cake in town.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Happy Anniversary 🎊 @biggs682





Flick of the Elbow said:


> Good morning all, happy anniversary @biggs682 !



Thanks both


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jul 2022)

Morning .
It is grey here . There are thunder storms forecast for later on today .


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> 18th anniversary today for me and my partner



Happy anniversary to both of you .


----------



## Hebe (22 Jul 2022)

Happy Anniversary @biggs682 ! 
I am fully rested, am considering a second  and looking forward to a much calmer day. Like @Illaveago we have a storm warning. I'm going to get a bike ride in though.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jul 2022)

Cloudy but dry with little wind.
Not sure what to do today as they have been resurfacing a bit of my normal trike route which means lots of loose gravel which I am not fond of.
I do have to go the the pharmacy to collect some routine medication and mebbe arrange an mot for the car. The weeds are needing attention in my front garden as well.
I should add there was a bomb scare on a ferry at Uig on Skye. Nor sure the photos shown on Isle of Harris news are fake but it looks very like a marag with a bit of camping stove attached. Anyway it proved to be a false alarm with good intent.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> 18th anniversary today for me and my partner



Happy anniversary.


----------



## postman (22 Jul 2022)

happy anniversary from here also.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> 18th anniversary today for me and my partner


I never did the marrying bit but after 18 years you must be good at it by now! Happy anniversary.


----------



## postman (22 Jul 2022)

another positive test this morning.Its still behind my nose crap and slightly sore.But son is still coming over for the weekend,he wants my turbo and weights.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Are you okay @rockyroller?



yes!


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> All okay now
> 
> 
> All okay now? When I had this on my board, I thought of posting.



yes!


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Owdo And for today, to undo and remove a rear wheel, you'll be doing?



speaking of rear wheels, had a mech. change out the left rear wheel bearing on my 2014 Jeep w/ 186,300 miles


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jul 2022)

400 mile road trip today to see Pops in a new hospital. this time with Wifey & our adult kids. I thought our visit last December while he was still in his home would be their last. this certainly will be. 4 more weeks will be his 95th birthday


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> my Toyota pickup



locally pronounced "Tie-ota" 

as-in, a gas station attendant, 20+ years ago, commenting about mine: "gotta get me one of them Tie-otas!"


----------



## rockyroller (22 Jul 2022)

left over pizza for breakfast. peppers, sausage & fried eggplant. got it good & crispy in the toaster oven


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2022)

We have rain - great for the garden, not so good for the next two day's plans. MrsF at Gawsworth Hall tonight for a concert - outdoors, then we are at Stockport Rugby club (again outdoors) from 12pm till 10pm tomorrow for another 'concert'. May need waterproofs.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> speaking of rear wheels, had a mech. change out the left rear wheel bearing on my 2014 Jeep w/ 186,300 miles
> View attachment 653834
> 
> 
> View attachment 653835


Quick rub with a wire brush will see that looking like new in no time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2022)

Laundry done, 3 mugs of very good tea, hard-baked bird poo removed from the car roof, tyres pumped, windscreen wash topped up and levels checked. I deserve my first coffee of the day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> speaking of rear wheels, had a mech. change out the left rear wheel bearing on my 2014 Jeep w/ 186,300 miles
> View attachment 653834
> 
> 
> View attachment 653835



I wonder how the other three look


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Jul 2022)

I Mastermate, able seaman of all, occasional pirate of dvds.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2022)

Three valuations are now in for MIL's house for probate. Sisters now want to move with sale. MrsF has just asked them for help getting stuff to the tip (bear in mind we've just filled our car) as no point getting photo's if the garden still has loads of rubbish in. One sister no response and the other has said they have used their 'tip' quota with their shop rubbish. FFS. We're never going to get rid of the crap. Skip time I think. I need to take my own rubbish to the tip. Blummin ANPR !


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Jul 2022)

100f in HK today.


----------



## Hebe (22 Jul 2022)

My new Marin has had its new bike service. Gear changing is lovely and it now has rather less quickly released wheel skewers.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2022)

Sunny, breezy and warm-ish here chez Casa Reynard.

Didn't sleep so good. Just too tired after yesterday's exertions. All the emotional crap that invariably comes with this, and then eight and a half hours behind the wheel as well. Am taking it easy today.

Have spent the morning working on an old motor racing photograph that needs restoration. Still a fair bit to do on it as it's in pretty poor nick. Thanks to some new information that dovetails nicely with my own research, it's moved up from "special" to "really quite rare" and is definitely worth putting the effort in. When it's done, it will be immensely satisfying. 

Anyways, it is time for luncheon and I has a hungry.


----------



## matticus (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2022)

I've been sent to Coventry...


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jul 2022)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I Mastermate, able seaman of all, occasional pirate of dvds.
> 
> View attachment 653840



Is your left leg jealous of your right ?


----------



## Illaveago (22 Jul 2022)

What's the difference between a men's and ladies bikes when they both have sloping frames ?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Is your left leg jealous of your right ?


Absolutely, they're rarely together (ohh err) 

*My artist is off on a health break soon so we will be commencing left leg tattooing in Oct 👍


----------



## Hebe (22 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What's the difference between a men's and ladies bikes when they both have sloping frames ?



The cynic in me says quality of components.


----------



## Mr Whyte (22 Jul 2022)

Well my cycling days are now over sadly, had an operation on my inner thigh and plus personal reason I now have to try and sell my Ebike.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> Three valuations are now in for MIL's house for probate. Sisters now want to move with sale. MrsF has just asked them for help getting stuff to the tip (bear in mind we've just filled our car) as no point getting photo's if the garden still has loads of rubbish in. One sister no response and the other has said they have used their 'tip' quota with their shop rubbish. FFS. We're never going to get rid of the crap. Skip time I think. I need to take my own rubbish to the tip. Blummin ANPR !



In those circumstances I would hire a skip. Bearing in mind the cost of your petrol, and the size of the skip it would be easier, imo. You can spend more time emptying the house, and less time driving to, and queueing at, the tip and putting things in the right receptacle. The sisters can then pay one third each of the cost. You do not risk lots of creepy crawlies in your car.

Last time that I had a skip outside the house, I put things at the side of it, and then some people had a use for the item, for instance

Giant sheets of bubble wrap went to someone for insulating their green house.
Large quantities of clean cardboard went to a second hand book shop
Old hot water tank went to someone who was building a ground source heat pump ...water "wotsit". 
Lots of plant pots (small, black, non-recylable) went to someone starting a nursery.
Garage door was given to someone whose garage door was even older than mine.

I think the skip was filled three times over, but only collected once.


----------



## Threevok (22 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What's the difference between a men's and ladies bikes when they both have sloping frames ?



To be honest, I don't know. 

My medium Kinesis Virtue frame is almost identical in tube lengths and angles to Mrs V's large KM-210 (women's specific) frame


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2022)

I just cleaned my glasses, but unfortunately the workshop really is as messy as I thought.


Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Attempt two at driving the van today; it was scuppered by poor time management yesterday.



Made it there and back in one piece.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> *In those circumstances I would hire a skip. Bearing in mind the cost of your petrol, and the size of the skip it would be easier, imo. You can spend more time emptying the house, and less time driving to, and queueing at, the tip and putting things in the right receptacle. The sisters can then pay one third each of the cost. *You do not risk lots of creepy crawlies in your car.
> 
> Last time that I had a skip outside the house, I put things at the side of it, and then some people had a use for the item, for instance
> 
> ...


Agree, but on the condition that waste from the one house only. None from elsewhere.

Shouldn't a rebate/reduction be due to fossyant on the basis of what has already been removed?


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just cleaned my glasses, but unfortunately the workshop really is as messy as I thought.
> 
> Made it there and back in one piece.


You've lost the table to leave your cup on, again.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2022)

Had two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with chicken liver pate, the other with manchego cheese, plus a banana, a flat peach and two 

It has clouded over while I consumed my prandium.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2022)

Been raining here all day. Fortunately the house has cooled down at last.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> The cynic in me says quality of components.



The same is true of a lot of (but not all) junior bikes as well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> The cynic in me says quality of components.



I've never noticed that at work.

However, the saddles are often different.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> The same is true of a lot of (but not all) junior bikes as well.



That is a problem, certainly, although here there are at least better specced bikes for kids to ride to school (albeit at a higher cost). 

I feel some sympathy for the manufacturers in that case because parents generally want their kids bikes to be cheap, because the offspring grow, and also they don't expect their pre school kids to ride more then a few hundred metres at a time, possibly in a day. 

Small people riding 30+k on a kiddie bike are not a big market I suspect...


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That is a problem, certainly, although here there are at least better specced bikes for kids to ride to school (albeit at a higher cost).
> 
> I feel some sympathy for the manufacturers in that case because parents generally want their kids bikes to be cheap, because the offspring grow, and also they don't expect their pre school kids to ride more then a few hundred metres at a time, possibly in a day.
> 
> ...



That girl's really earned her ice cream 

Totally get what you're saying. Kids bikes, especially the ones at the lower end of the price spectrum, are essentially seen as disposable. Why fit good parts to something that's going to be used, abused and then binned? Or ignored, and then binned.

Both my Wiggins bikes were very well-specced for the money - Claris on the road bike, along with Microshift brifters and Tektro brakes. The hybrid has an Altus drive train and matching trigger shifters. Can't remember what the mechanical discs are, but most probably Tektro as well. I take care of my stuff, so there's life in that lot yet. Shame they've stopped making Wiggins bikes, as they were a good alternative to Frog at that particular price point.

The Raleigh on the other hand... The only components left from the original bike are the canti brakes and the seatpost. Everything else was given the grand order of the boot. Plastic brake levers... FFS!!! It's such a shame the components were made of cheese, as the frame itself is nice (albeit a touch heavy) and feels very sure-footed on the gnarly stuff.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've lost the table to leave your cup on, again.



Not that, but I may have found a new one:






It may need a bit of work though...


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not that, but I may have found a new one:
> 
> View attachment 653874
> 
> ...


A bit of work says he!!


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not that, but I may have found a new one:
> 
> View attachment 653874
> 
> ...



Looks like someone's bolted a cut-down door to a pair of cast iron legs. Does have potential, though...


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jul 2022)

Happy anniversary biggs682.
Out weeding and this little one came visiting. Someone must be feeding it since it was so tame and unafraid.


----------



## dave r (22 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been sent to Coventry...



Welcome.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Agree, but on the condition that waste from the one house only. None from elsewhere.
> 
> Shouldn't a rebate/reduction be due to fossyant on the basis of what has already been removed?



Sadly you are being very logical, in a good way. 

When clearing someone's house after a death, logic could be in short supply, or non-existent. (Present company (@fossyant ) excepted.)

Three of the most traumatic days of my life were spent clearing the attic of my Parent's house a few years after my Father's death. My mother was still living there. My Brother was supposed to be helping me.

His idea of "help" was to put everything in the skip, including artwork created by my Uncle for my Brother. It was a beautiful panorama about fifteen feet long depicting the Bristol skyline.

Also an antique rocking horse kept by my parents for my niece, until she had a house and children of her own to put it in, and about umpty-twelve other items of sentimental value.

He should have just left me to clear the attic. I would have brought down the good, usable items and gradually re-homed them. Years ago everyone kept the boxes from things they bought, so they could be removed last, with all the resident spiders and flies.

There was room in the house for the larger good items to stay until their new owners collected them.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2022)

Oops, forgot earlier... Bad Reynard. 

Happy anniversary @biggs682


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Welcome.



I've been sent to Wellingborough now.. 🤯


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2022)

I suppose I'd better go water the tomatoes...


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2022)

I think my Brother was consumed by guilt at not being on good terms with my Father.

I felt (thought) that he was trying to throw out my Father's possessions without any thought.
My distraught Mother was witness to all this, but my Brother could not keep a civil tongue in his head. There were, of course, items up in the attic that belonged to my Mother.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2022)

Happy Anniversary @biggs682!


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Looks like someone's bolted a cut-down door to a pair of cast iron legs. Does have potential, though...



It is, or rather was, a very nicely made tabletop, clearly built with some care. Unfortunately someone then dumped it outside for a few years which hasn't helped matters.

Either way I want a 1m x 2m table so I'll have to make or scrounge another top.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> I think my Brother was consumed by guilt at not being on good terms with my Father.
> 
> I felt (thought) that he was trying to throw out my Father's possessions without any thought.
> My distraught Mother was witness to all this, but my Brother could not keep a civil tongue in his head. There were, of course, items up in the attic that belonged to my Mother.



Broken people who don't sort out their brokenness often end up damaging others, sadly.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been sent to Wellingborough now.. 🤯



Hope you got the normal friendly welcome ??


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2022)

Well that's my working week completed , bring on some weekend miles


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Hope you got the normal friendly welcome ??



Last visit, I was on my bike and there were men wearing skin tight white hotpants... 

Not so this time, though


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Broken people who don't sort out their brokenness often end up damaging others, sadly.



Yes, I wholeheartedly agree. Over the following ten or so years, my relationship with that Brother ended with him refusing to speak to me. 

The other Brother, much closer to me agewise, could not be more different. He also had a disastrous relationship with my Mother. However he single-handedly sorted the contents of her house, mostly good furniture, china, bed linen, clothes and items from their travels around the world. He also "dressed" the house for sale and, as "chief" (?) executor, oversaw the sale.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> Sadly you are being very logical, in a good way.
> 
> When clearing someone's house after a death, logic could be in short supply, or non-existent. (Present company (@fossyant ) excepted.)
> 
> ...



We've had not just her mum's stuff, but her dad's and brother's to clear (brother's stuff wasn't touched and left in the garage for 15 or more years) FIL died about 8 years ago. They've made progress but one sister keeps taking 'junk' to her house to 'sort' - she's taken 4 really old ink jet printers - to even check they work will cost dear in ink, and none have been used for 8 years - I think she wan't me to 'fix them', but I've said no way.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> Sadly you are being very logical, in a good way.
> 
> When clearing someone's house after a death, logic could be in short supply, or non-existent. (Present company (@fossyant ) excepted.)
> 
> ...


That "logical" part was so that only stuff from the house being cleared got put in the skip. None of this "we can dump it there" from the rest.

I've an idea what you mean about throwing stuff. My grandfather wanted the crane, from over the fire, out of the old house. No-one else would go in, so I got it out. In three pieces, as it was damaged when the roof was knocked. It now sits in my aunt's garden as one piece.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> We've had not just her mum's stuff, but her dad's and brother's to clear (brother's stuff wasn't touched and left in the garage for 15 or more years) FIL died about 8 years ago. They've made progress but one sister keeps taking 'junk' to her house to 'sort' - she's taken 4 really old ink jet printers - to even check they work will cost dear in ink, and none have been used for 8 years - I think she wan't me to 'fix them', *but I've said no way.*


Stick to yer guns on that bit.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I wholeheartedly agree. Over the following ten or so years, my relationship with that Brother ended with him refusing to speak to me.
> 
> The other Brother, much closer to me agewise, could not be more different. He also had a disastrous relationship with my Mother. However he single-handedly sorted the contents of her house, mostly good furniture, china, bed linen, clothes and items from their travels around the world. He also "dressed" the house for sale and, as "chief" (?) executor, oversaw the sale.



I did offer to help, but he said he could do it alone, by staying there for a few nights at a time. He, of course, carefully kept a record of the costs involved.


----------



## Speicher (22 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> We've had not just her mum's stuff, but her dad's and brother's to clear (brother's stuff wasn't touched and left in the garage for 15 or more years) FIL died about 8 years ago. They've made progress but one sister keeps taking 'junk' to her house to 'sort' - she's taken 4 really old ink jet printers - to even check they work will cost dear in ink, and none have been used for 8 years - I think she wan't me to 'fix them', but I've said no way.



After eight years of not being used they will be jammed up with ink and dust. As you say, a new ink cartridge to try them out, is the road to nowhere. They can go in the receptacle for electrical items at the skip.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> In those circumstances I would hire a skip. Bearing in mind the cost of your petrol, and the size of the skip it would be easier, imo. You can spend more time emptying the house, and less time driving to, and queueing at, the tip and putting things in the right receptacle. The sisters can then pay one third each of the cost. You do not risk lots of creepy crawlies in your car.
> 
> Last time that I had a skip outside the house, I put things at the side of it, and then some people had a use for the item, for instance
> 
> ...



We used to get an annual council skip for garden rubbish but they discontinued that without telling anyone. At about the usual time of year a skip appeared which somebody had ordered for a house clearance. Before they could get started on the clearance it was full of garden rubbish dumped by others who did not know it was a private skip. 
Red faces for hundreds of yards in each direction when the mistake was found out. Most forked out a bit of cash to get the skip emptied on a communal basis and returned empty.😊


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not that, but I may have found a new one:
> 
> View attachment 653874
> 
> ...



Sand down then a light coat of varnish followed by antiquewax applied using fine steel wool. Sounds strange but I was given this tip by a furniture restorer and it gives a nice finish.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> That girl's really earned her ice cream
> 
> Totally get what you're saying. Kids bikes, especially the ones at the lower end of the price spectrum, are essentially seen as disposable. Why fit good parts to something that's going to be used, abused and then binned? Or ignored, and then binned.



That was about half way. Unbelievably as we went through the last village but one she expressed a desire to go to a Playground.



Reynard said:


> Both my Wiggins bikes were very well-specced for the money - Claris on the road bike, along with Microshift brifters and Tektro brakes. The hybrid has an Altus drive train and matching trigger shifters. Can't remember what the mechanical discs are, but most probably Tektro as well. I take care of my stuff, so there's life in that lot yet. Shame they've stopped making Wiggins bikes, as they were a good alternative to Frog at that particular price point.
> 
> The Raleigh on the other hand... The only components left from the original bike are the canti brakes and the seatpost. Everything else was given the grand order of the boot. Plastic brake levers... FFS!!! It's such a shame the components were made of cheese, as the frame itself is nice (albeit a touch heavy) and feels very sure-footed on the gnarly stuff.




I hear you. I have to either totally rebuild the nexus gears on Tinybug's future bike (sitting in the cellar) or get her a new one; I've got my eye open for anything useful that comes in.

And, yes, the plastic brake handles thing, what is that about? Worse, plastic brakes... Awful.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> After eight years of not being used they will be jammed up with ink and dust. As you say, a new ink cartridge to try them out, is the road to nowhere. They can go in the receptacle for electrical items at the skip.



I thought "Offline" was the default setting for printers? "Jammed up" is just a variation on the theme...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jul 2022)

Enjoyed a nice chocolate and orange brownie at the National Library followed by a busy afternoon showing off St Giles to the tourists. I’m always on dodgy ground trying to explain the intricacies of the Reformation and the signing of the National Covenant etc but they seemed to appreciate my efforts.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Sand down then a light coat of varnish followed by antiquewax applied using fine steel wool. Sounds strange but I was given this tip by a furniture restorer and it gives a nice finish.



He's talking utter spheroids, no 'Hardwood' reacts well to Iron (SteelWool) if you want a 'Matt',ish finish then apply the Wax using a "Scothbrite" pad (or a kitchen scourer) 

Be aware that most varnishes are far too thick and as for water based 'varnish' avoid it like the plague, my own preference is for organic sealers like Linseed Oil or Shellac (Crushed Beetles in Booze).


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Sand down then a light coat of varnish followed by antiquewax applied using fine steel wool. Sounds strange but I was given this tip by a furniture restorer and it gives a nice finish.



It's badly warped as well; The carefully made internal wooden joints are gefürkled.

Also, it's too short because someone sliced the end off to move it.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2022)

It's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Jul 2022)

Not long retuned from a full day at the Tour de France , l am knackered . It was pretty hot and plenty of random action to keep me interested until the head of the race plus the peloton arrivé . Mon Dieu it's a force of nature especially standing literally inches from the body of riders. I need a cold beer


----------



## tyred (22 Jul 2022)

All set for another gig. The Henry Girls tonight, one of my favourite live acts. 

I just hope that I get home again as car is unhappy about something. Engine management light came on en-route and very difficult to keep it running driving through the town.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> 18th anniversary today for me and my partner


A bit late to the show, but...

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Glzie4dCOM0


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> We have rain - great for the garden, not so good for the next two day's plans. MrsF at Gawsworth Hall tonight for a concert - outdoors, then we are at Stockport Rugby club (again outdoors) *from 12pm till 10pm tomorrow *for another 'concert'. May need waterproofs.


Is time travel involved?
If it is, how are you managing it?


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is time travel involved?
> If it is, how are you managing it?



Are you mixing Am/PM up.  12pm is lunch, 10pm evening ?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2022)

Thank you all for your nice comments re our 18th Anniversary 
This time next year it will number 19


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been sent to Wellingborough now.. 🤯


Hell, Hull and Halifax await...


----------



## tyred (22 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments re our 18th Anniversary
> This time next year it will number 19



Congratulations 🥳


----------



## Hebe (22 Jul 2022)

My take out ticket is not a prime number.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> Are you mixing Am/PM up.  12pm is lunch, 10pm evening ?


I'm not certain 12pm even exists.
_"At exactly 12 noon, the Sun is at its highest point in the sky and directly over the meridian. It is therefore neither 'ante' (am) nor 'post' (pm) meridiem. At 12 midnight it also neither am nor pm."_

https://www.rmg.co.uk/stories/topics/noon-12-am-or-12-pm


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'm not certain 12pm even exists.
> _"At exactly 12 noon, the Sun is at its highest point in the sky and directly over the meridian. It is therefore neither 'ante' (am) nor 'post' (pm) meridiem. At 12 midnight it also neither am nor pm."_
> 
> https://www.rmg.co.uk/stories/topics/noon-12-am-or-12-pm



It's OK, gates are at 12, so we'll be there about 1pm !


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> View attachment 653926
> 
> My take out ticket is not a prime number.



With rice ?


----------



## Hebe (22 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> With rice ?



Chips!


----------



## oldwheels (22 Jul 2022)

raleighnut said:


> He's talking utter spheroids, no 'Hardwood' reacts well to Iron (SteelWool) if you want a 'Matt',ish finish then apply the Wax using a "Scothbrite" pad (or a kitchen scourer)
> 
> Be aware that most varnishes are far too thick and as for water based 'varnish' avoid it like the plague, my own preference is for organic sealers like Linseed Oil or Shellac (Crushed Beetles in Booze).



Worked for me and I eventually sold the table I used it on for a nice profit.


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2022)

I had piperade & eggs on toast for supper. The girls had Felix AGAIL with trout & mackerel.

Now watching Sweden v Belgium. Wouldn't want to be at the match - it's belting it down over there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hell, Hull and Halifax await...


Is Hell the local spelling for Huddersfield?


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2022)

Just caught a whopping beetle that was whizzing around my sitting room and put it outside. Nearly an inch long, black, with ribbed wing cases, and blue iridescence on the legs and the edges of the carapace.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is Hell the local spelling for Huddersfield?


It's entry is in North Yorkshire!

A bike ride to Hell

Don't think they expect you to return from there.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2022)

I reckon Sweden need to draw Belgium out and attack from outfield. I keep seeing them attacking from virtually immobile positions.


----------



## Ripple (22 Jul 2022)

I think I've got a middle age crisis. 
Or midlife crisis. Whatever the name.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> 18th anniversary today for me and my partner


A belated happy 18th anniversary to you and your other half.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jul 2022)

What few plans I had for the day were scuppered by being woken up at around 5am with a really bad cramp attack in my right calf. At that time of the morning my normal method of pain relief by swearing very loudly was not an option, so it was a case of try to last it out and hobble around until the calf eased. 

The day was eventually spent (very slowly) on domestics - changing the bedding then washing it & putting it on the line to dry, vacuuming the house and mopping the kitchen floor and sorting out the first of the rail tickets for October. I think more time was spent working out the various options for the train trip just to save £4 than on anything else!


----------



## Reynard (22 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> What few plans I had for the day were scuppered by being woken up at around 5am with a really bad cramp attack in my right calf. At that time of the morning my normal method of pain relief by swearing very loudly was not an option, so it was a case of try to last it out and hobble around until the calf eased.
> 
> The day was eventually spent (very slowly) on domestics - changing the bedding then washing it & putting it on the line to dry, vacuuming the house and mopping the kitchen floor and sorting out the first of the rail tickets for October. I think more time was spent working out the various options for the train trip just to save £4 than on anything else!



Hope your leg is a bit less owie now xxx 

If it's still giving you trouble, I have the tools to remove it should you so wish...


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hope your leg is a bit less owie now xxx
> 
> If it's still giving you trouble, I have the tools to remove it should you so wish...



It's OK now - the movement while vacuuming eased off the stiffness there was when I woke up. It's the second time in a week that this calf has cramped having not done it for a long time - the same thing happened to a lesser extent while on a short hill on the ride up to Beccles.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> View attachment 653926
> 
> My take out ticket is not a prime number.



I was #84 at the Culver's earlier.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's entry is in North Yorkshire!
> 
> A bike ride to Hell
> 
> Don't think they expect you to return from there.



Farmer's Curst Wife did.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments re our 18th Anniversary
> This time next year it will number 19



Happy Anniversary @biggs682 , and many good wishes to you and yours.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Farmer's Curst Wife did.


She were from down south though!
And got sent back, too bad to be in hell.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> I think I've got a middle age crisis.
> Or midlife crisis. Whatever the name.


You old enough?


----------



## DCLane (23 Jul 2022)

I've had to spend the latter part of this evening being the recipient of online abuse, both on a FB group and via FB Messenger, with the abuser then accusing me of bullying.

An unpleasant individual. Reported both to the group and Facebook.

I can do without these type of people in my life. Unfortunately I have to go past their house whenever I want to go anywhere.

Edited: I've now had similar overnight from what I presume is the respondent's husband. Personal, and unpleasant again but this time threatening - both in terms of going to my employer and also to me. And again reported.


----------



## tyred (23 Jul 2022)

Made it home anyway. It is fine once I adapted to how to drive it but desperately down on power. Every hill was reaching for the gear lever. Made surprisingly little difference to the actual journey time over a 35 mile drive. 

Not sure what is up with it. No obvious miss fire or anything, sounds normal and hsppy to rev up with no load on the engine but a very low idle speed and no power. I'll have to get someone to do interrogate it's brain. I don't really need it at the moment anyway.


----------



## Speicher (23 Jul 2022)

I had a similar problem with an engine once, admittedly decades ago. It turned out to be a dirty "needle" in the centrifugal carburettor. When I tried to accelerate there was no power. 

The other occasion with loss of power was when the lever under the accelerator pedal became disconnected from the pedal. No, I do not know how that happened.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> 100f in HK today.



that's a great emoji


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2022)

Been awake for a while so going to do some miles


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Worked for me and I eventually sold the table I used it on for a nice profit.



15 years or so 'down the line' the stains will begin to show (It takes that long for the wood to show the contamination)
OK for a quick 'refurb' but not good in the long term.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2022)

Good morning. I'm at the small shop today, so I've got about 20k or 12 miles there and back; hopefully the heat won't be too oppressive as there was rain in the night. Allegedly the temperature should be in the 25-30°c range.

In other news, I've got some chairs to add to the table, but I still haven't found a bed.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Looks like someone's bolted a cut-down door to a pair of cast iron legs. Does have potential, though...



Sarah Moore from Money for Nothing would sell that for thousands !


----------



## pawl (23 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've had to spend the latter part of this evening being the recipient of online abuse, both on a FB group and via FB Messenger, with the abuser then accusing me of bullying.
> 
> An unpleasant individual. Reported both to the group and Facebook.
> 
> ...




If you know who is sending the abuse can you report to the police.I don’t know how these social media things work having never used them.It seems they can be a means of bullying without face to face contact 
Hope you manage to get it sorted.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2022)

Up late, today.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2022)

I managed to change a setting on my phone and now it keeps going lighter and darker. I think it's called Adaptive Lighting or summat.
Now I've got to find the box to tick (or untick) again.
I wonder where it is 🤔


----------



## DCLane (23 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> If you know who is sending the abuse can you report to the police.I don’t know how these social media things work having never used them.It seems they can be a means of bullying without face to face contact
> Hope you manage to get it sorted.



Thanks. I now know who they are - name and address - so can follow it up if needed. I'll give Facebook and the group moderators 48 hours to respond, then take action if they don't. 

Basically it appears that they accused someone falsely whilst being illegal/dangerous themselves, didn't like the response from the public - including me - and then have become abusive as a response despite none of the respondents personally identifying them. It appears to be typical behaviour of a narcissist-type personality.


----------



## Hebe (23 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've never noticed that at work.
> 
> However, the saddles are often different.



I think it might be better now, having done a rough look at m/f versions of the same bike. I think some brands like Liv have slightly different geometry, but then again Liv only make women's bikes. But they just need to fit and be comfortable, and not all women will fit a "woman's" bike better than a "men's" or unisex frame. Agree completely on saddles.


----------



## Hebe (23 Jul 2022)

Hebe junior is going away on camp today. It will be the longest she's been away from home ever


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2022)

Morning back home now
Nice 47 miles
First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jul 2022)

raleighnut said:


> 15 years or so 'down the line' the stains will begin to show (It takes that long for the wood to show the contamination)
> OK for a quick 'refurb' but not good in the long term.



We had the table for about 10 years before selling it as it no longer fitted. It came from a garage office and was badly stained with oil and other substances unknown.
The guy who gave me the info loved the tv programme [cannot remember the name of it] about refurbishing antiques. It brought him loads of work from people who started a refurbishment but soon realised it was beyond them to get it finished.
I do have another chest of drawers which I have had for about 20 years and shows no adverse reaction.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jul 2022)

Wet and windy but not too cold at 14.1C this morning. Next few days do not look much better in the forecast.
Indoor chores day I think.


----------



## postman (23 Jul 2022)

fossyant said:


> Three valuations are now in for MIL's house for probate. Sisters now want to move with sale. MrsF has just asked them for help getting stuff to the tip (bear in mind we've just filled our car) as no point getting photo's if the garden still has loads of rubbish in. One sister no response and the other has said they have used their 'tip' quota with their shop rubbish. FFS. We're never going to get rid of the crap. Skip time I think. I need to take my own rubbish to the tip. Blummin ANPR !


just leave the rubbish,if they cant be bothered why should you wear yourself out.


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Breakfast of crusts cut from granddaughters toast. Her favourite addition is marmite and honey 😎
> ( I told her that she needed to eat her crusts to keep her hair curly, she told me I was talking nonsense - she'll be 5 next month ) 🤔



Yes, I've a granddaughter, similar age, similar attitude.


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2022)

Thursday, I installed a water butt, managing to dislodge the down pipe, bracket & a considerable amount of soil & vegetation in the process. I put a little water in the bottom to keep it stable & check the action of the tap.

Friday, it poured with rain all morning, about 1/2" in total.

Saturday, the water butt was completely full.

Maybe I need a bigger water butt.


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> Maybe I need a bigger water butt.



Nobody ever needs a bigger butt!


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2022)

rockyroller said:


> 400 mile road trip today to see Pops in a new hospital. this time with Wifey & our adult kids. I thought our visit last December while he was still in his home would be their last. this certainly will be. 4 more weeks will be his 95th birthday



Last year in June, as we headed out for our summer holiday, the care home rang us to say my mother was unresponsive. She recovered, and seemed fine. We had a few more scares between then & this June, just before we were due to go on holiday. Eventually she died at the end of June & we had the funeral yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've had to spend the latter part of this evening being the recipient of online abuse, both on a FB group and via FB Messenger, with the abuser then accusing me of bullying.
> 
> An unpleasant individual. Reported both to the group and Facebook.
> 
> ...


Hope you have screenshots of the pieces in question.

Although why you should have to do that is beyond me. Get a single use camera, just in case it spills off the internet. And report it to the police.

Here's to getting it sorted sooner rather than later.


----------



## dave r (23 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nobody ever needs a bigger butt!



I do  . I brought a neighbor's old one a few years ago, a green one on a stand, I think its a standard size, I could do with one double the size, it only lasts 2-3 weeks in a hot spell.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2022)

I had to dig our roof box out of the garage this morning . It needed a wash off after going over it with car shampoo.
I followed our garden hose up the garden and discovered that the end had come off and water was coming out. I'm not sure how long that has been running !


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2022)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept in, and feel less tired. Just puttered about gently this morning, mainly triaging tomatoes and deciding which ones to send to the chutney pot after the weekend. Going to have a quiet day today, methinks.

It is time for luncheon.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2022)

I keep getting scam phone calls saying that I spent so much with Amazon !


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I keep getting scam phone calls saying that I spent so much with Amazon !



Don't you have a 'block caller' option or are they ftom different numbers? 🤔


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with chicken liver pate, one with manchego cheese, plus a banana, some strawberries and two 

Now listening to qually from Paul Ricard.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've had to spend the latter part of this evening being the recipient of online abuse, both on a FB group and via FB Messenger, with the abuser then accusing me of bullying.
> 
> An unpleasant individual. Reported both to the group and Facebook.
> 
> ...



Hope you can get to the bottom of this xxx 

I can't abide bullies.  They're the scum of the earth and deserve every bit of censure that come their way. I hate they way they have this way of dragging one down to their level in a remarkably short space of time.


----------



## Hebe (23 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I do  . I brought a neighbor's old one a few years ago, a green one on a stand, I think its a standard size, I could do with one double the size, it only lasts 2-3 weeks in a hot spell.


“ He needs a bigger butt and he cannot lie…. 🎶🎶“…

Mr Hebe and I marked our first child-free day by packing a very rough picnic and heading out on a 10.5mile walk. Tonight we will eat cauliflower cheese without a teenager rolling her eyes at the utter grossness


----------



## Hebe (23 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I was #84 at the Culver's earlier.



One of the small mundane pleasures of my life is getting a prime number ticket at the chippie. It’s right up there with the Lidl digital scratch cards of disappointment.


----------



## mybike (23 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I do  . I brought a neighbor's old one a few years ago, a green one on a stand, I think its a standard size, I could do with one double the size, it only lasts 2-3 weeks in a hot spell.



If you get enough rain, put another beside it & run an overflow from one to the other. I have two feeding off the garage roof.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2022)

The weather has cooled down sufficiently that it's worth opening the windows, which is nice.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2022)

Qually from Ricard done. Now watching a bunch of blokes in ridiculously tight clothes fannying around on some fugly bicycles.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2022)

Take away just ordered 
@Hebe no numbered ticket given


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> If you get enough rain, put another beside it & run an overflow from one to the other. I have two feeding off the garage roof.



I did that to feed a porous system for the polytunnel which meant we could go away for a couple of weeks and the polytunnel could look after itself apart from weeds springing up which could be dealt with on return.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jul 2022)

Pouring rain battering on my front windows and the temperature rose to 15.9C at the highest point.

Both my grandsons have got themselves holiday jobs in local hotel kitchens. Good to give them some experience of real life work and the money comes in handy. Many hotels in the area are using school pupils this summer as they cannot get other workers. No idea what they are going to do when school starts again.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jul 2022)

I cleaned my tomato shaped kitchen timer as it had got a bit greasy, especially the top! 

🍅


----------



## Illaveago (23 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Don't you have a 'block caller' option or are they ftom different numbers? 🤔



I don't think so .


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2022)

Tomato plants all watered. I've a stonking crop in the works, and the plants are still galloping away - and flowering away - like mad.

Time for a  and then I'll settle down to watch the wet shorts contest that is the mens 35km walk...


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I cleaned my tomato shaped kitchen timer as it had got a bit greasy, especially the top!
> 
> 🍅



I've got one that's shaped like an orange, one that's shaped like a cat and a vintage Smiths one that's red and white.


----------



## pawl (23 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Thanks. I now know who they are - name and address - so can follow it up if needed. I'll give Facebook and the group moderators 48 hours to respond, then take action if they don't.
> 
> Basically it appears that they accused someone falsely whilst being illegal/dangerous themselves, didn't like the response from the public - including me - and then have become abusive as a response despite none of the respondents personally identifying them. It appears to be typical behaviour of a narcissist-type personality.



Hope you manage to get it sorted.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2022)

Uses for bicycles #3843289; drying bedding:


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Thanks. I now know who they are - name and address - so can follow it up if needed. I'll give Facebook and the group moderators 48 hours to respond, then take action if they don't.
> 
> Basically it appears that they accused someone falsely whilst being illegal/dangerous themselves, didn't like the response from the public - including me - and then have become abusive as a response despite none of the respondents personally identifying them. It appears to be typical behaviour of a narcissist-type personality.



And probably more importantly, knew they were wrong and got scared. Confident people don't tend to respond that way.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2022)

Scrummy take away


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2022)

Homemade cheeseburger & chips for supper.

Scratched an itch I had while driving home from Hampshire on Thursday. Had thought of stopping at the 24hr Maccy D near Baldock, but was running so late by then, so didn't. In any case, this was waaaaaaay nicer than a McDonalds. 

The girls had Felix AGAIL with herring & trout.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> I think it might be better now, having done a rough look at *m/f versions of the same bike.* I think some brands like Liv have slightly different geometry, but then again Liv only make women's bikes. But they just need to fit and be comfortable, and not all women will fit a "woman's" bike better than a "men's" or unisex frame. Agree completely on saddles.


Is that where the "Baby Bikes" come from!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is that where the "Baby Bikes" come from!!



It may explain where all the wheels are coming from in my workshop...


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It may explain where all the wheels are coming from in my workshop...


Stick a camera in to cover when you're not there. 
Otherwise, just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Reynard (23 Jul 2022)

Not quite such mundane news...

I *was* right about that photo. I wasn't seeing things. I've just had positive confirmation via a mutual friend from someone who was at Toleman in the early 1980s. 

The only thing I don't know is the actual date of the test. My best guess from the information I have is somewhere around the 20th to the 25th February, most likely coinciding with half term.

I'm going to have a  to celebrate.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm going to have a  to celebrate.



Steady, now.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Steady, now.


She's only having the one!


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Uses for bicycles #3843289; drying bedding:
> 
> View attachment 653994


 #3843290, a cool spot in the shade on a warm day.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Jul 2022)

A much better day today. Did absolutely sweet FA for most of the morning apart from listen to the radio, drink coffee & take a slow ride to the supermarket for food for tomorrow's day at Snetterton. After another cuppa and a sausage roll this was followed by a lovely couple of hours riding around catching up on the last couple of the Smith & Sniff podcasts.


----------



## tyred (23 Jul 2022)

I missed a call from Sri Lanka while I was in the theatre. I wonder should I return the call incase it is important...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2022)

There are a lot of spiders in Norfolk. This is inconvenient if you're in Norfolk.


----------



## tyred (23 Jul 2022)

It's quite possible that I have over-consumed biscuits.


----------



## DCLane (23 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hope you have screenshots of the pieces in question.
> 
> Although why you should have to do that is beyond me. Get a single use camera, just in case it spills off the internet. And report it to the police.
> 
> Here's to getting it sorted sooner rather than later.



Thanks @classic33 

I have screenshots of it all. Including the bits the group moderator has removed now I've reported it to them, together with sending the group moderator screenshots of her and her husband's abusive DM's. Lovely people.


----------



## DCLane (23 Jul 2022)

Anyway, it's been a loooooong day.

Dealt with the abusive and unpleasant messages by screen-shotting everything at 7am, then reported it all with all the evidence to the Facebook group moderator and Facebook themselves.

Then a building society meeting to get son no. 2's accounts sorted at 9am.

Followed by a trip to look at wallpaper and bedding for the two main bedrooms being re-done this autumn.

Then a drive south to the Southwell CC time trial on the A46 near Bingham. I _thought_ that with it being a 'charity' event it'd be quiet. But no, there were 120 entries . Finished despite not being well after testing Covid positive 3 1/2 weeks ago and I wasn't last 

Then to my parents near Grantham for a visit as it's a while since I've been, with us all having had Covid.

To Lincoln after that to son no. 1 with house-warming gifts for his house move today and him doing sign-off with the out-going landlord.

Finally off to Grimsby to pick up a carbon wheelset I'd agreed to buy. A lovely Parcours Passista rear/Grimpeur front with pink decals for a decent price.

Home just after 11pm and I've set up for SWMBO's birthday tomorrow. Now I need my bed


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Anyway, it's been a loooooong day.
> 
> Dealt with the abusive and unpleasant messages by screen-shotting everything at 7am, then reported it all with all the evidence to the Facebook group moderator and Facebook themselves.
> 
> ...


I don't think you've time to sleep having read that lot.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> It's quite possible that I have over-consumed biscuits.


Nay, must be something else.


----------



## DCLane (23 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> I don't think you've time to sleep having read that lot.



Probably not. SWMBO's birthday tomorrow with lunch out and a walk for us, probably at the dotty café in Langsett, whilst son no. 2's planning to ride Wessenden - Holme Moss - Wessenden for "fun".


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Probably not. SWMBO's birthday tomorrow with lunch out and a walk for us, probably at the dotty café in Langsett, whilst son no. 2's planning to ride Wessenden - Holme Moss - Wessenden for "fun".


His idea of fun is just a bit different, that's all.
Enjoy the Dotty Cafe.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I missed a call from Sri Lanka while I was in the theatre. I wonder should I return the call incase it is important...


If it was important, they'll phone again. 
I'd wait for them to get back to me, if it was me.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2022)

I have a  and am watching the athletics.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2022)

I'm up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up.



Me too.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2022)

Forgot to mention, yesterday I deadheaded my hydrangeas.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Me too.



Me three


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2022)

Trying to decide what route for my morning ride ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (24 Jul 2022)

New Garmin watch tells me I’m well rested and should go for a long run…


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with chicken liver pate, one with manchego cheese, plus a banana, some strawberries and two
> 
> Now listening to qually from Paul Ricard.



How is Paul ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> New Garmin watch tells me I’m well rested and should go for a long run…



Thanks for the warning .
I don't like being told what to do .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2022)

Morning .
We had a bit of drizzle here this morning .
I think a drive to Swindon is planned for later . Visit our son . I don't think our roof box will fit in our car, he will have to visit us and fit it to their car .


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2022)

We were watching a programme about Stonehenge last night . Yes it was a repeat ! What some people don't seem to grasp is the the amount of planning that must have been involved in the whole scheme of it !  
There must have been a few thousand people around the site originally to have been involved in the feasibility study,focus groups , protesters, yet alone organising the workforce . 
There must have been stone reps going around the country with samples . Apparently the Blue stones were originally from a stone circle in Wales . I wonder what deal was struck in buying and shipping them to Salisbury Plain ? 
On the programme they said that Durrington Walls was used to house thousands of people in Winter for a big party get together . There was no mention of where the people lived who constructed Durrington Walls ! 
It must have been some party ! Who would fancy walking hundreds of miles in winter , with rain , snow , ice . No public transport or signposts ! . And don't forget to take a packed lunch as you may be away for a while .
A Stone Age version of Glastonbury !


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Trying to decide what route for my morning ride ?



I'd like to do that too, but I'm at my best in the morning so it's better to do anything complicated or creative first then ride later. I may go on a local ride though.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There are a lot of spiders in Norfolk. This is inconvenient if you're in Norfolk.



Only if you are frightened of spiders tho'.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Only if you are frightened of spiders tho'.


I got bitten by spiders for the first time in my life last week and needed to use antihistamines so I'm now a bit wary of them.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2022)

Morning all. First coffee drunk with breakfast to follow very shortly and then it's off to Snetterton via my stepbrother's to drop off a birthday card for his youngest.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jul 2022)

Rain, rain and more rain. Visibility is about one third of a mile at the moment and does not look like improving.
I was out checking my usual trike route yesterday and found there were no loose chippings as on the main road and they had done a section which was not too bad but not the really bad bit with nasty potholes on a blind bend.
A troop of scouts are camped at the cheese farm and it must be pretty depressing for them with all this rain. 
I noticed them marching down from the Games Field on Thursday so they got at least one good day.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I got bitten by spiders for the first time in my life last week and needed to use antihistamines so I'm now a bit wary of them.



I know there are some nasty spiders in furrin parts but never heard of any here. Global warming?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I know there are some nasty spiders in furrin parts but never heard of any here. Global warming?


I've heard talk of"false widows" but never took any notice of them before. I never saw the critter just 3 double bites that my body took exception to.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2022)

Back now 21 miles and a drinks bottle full of blackberries Picked en route 
First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Jul 2022)

I am feeling slightly offended and amused at one and the same time. The reason , while watching the TdF the day before yesterday , the usual caravan of vehicles handing or throwing out freebies passed by. How jolly , oh yes very amusing when one of the passing vehicles had very attractive young ladies aboard doing the freebie distribution one of whom threw a pencil to me. It's a perfectly nice pencil with the TdF logo and lots of bicycles and riders printed on it ....including the word DOMITYS the meaning of which, l have just researched . It is the logo of an organisation which provides sheltered residences for the elderly Ah well," no fool like an old fool" !!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2022)

I'm going to have a rest .
The fairies have decided to visit .


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2022)

Sketched out the new apartment to scale; it looks like I can -just- squeeze the bikes into an alcove by the door, so I've ordered a floor protector to the correct size.


----------



## dave r (24 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I'm going to have a rest .
> The fairies have decided to visit .



So you'll be away with them later.


----------



## Ripple (24 Jul 2022)

Local Lidl limits the sale of everything in the store to max of 6 same items per person.  I didn't notice any panic buying recently.


----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2022)

A change in the weather it seems. The heavy rain this morning has changed into unbelievably heavy rain this afternoon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2022)

I went for a good walk in the woods this morning. But when I got back to the hotel room I discovered that I didn't have my room key anymore. So, off I go to retrace my steps, this time with my eyes glued to the ground. No joy, so off to reception to grovel. It turns out that someone had found it and returned it to reception while I was still on my first lap. This explains why I didn't find it.

In other news, I'm eating gooseberries, bought from a stall in a layby. Ages since I've seen them on sale in London.


----------



## Hebe (24 Jul 2022)

10km bike ride before breakfast. The hilly bit in it is getting both easier and quicker which possibly means I should be trying other hills.


----------



## Hebe (24 Jul 2022)

After breakfast, a trip to a friend's open studio. Turns out he is rather good with a set of pastels.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2022)

Warm, breezy and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I am currently listening to the F1 from Paul Ricard while eating a piri piri chicken and mozzarella toastie.

Paul is fine @Illaveago


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2022)

Ripple said:


> Local Lidl limits the sale of everything in the store to max of 6 same items per person.  I didn't notice any panic buying recently.



Peas?


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2022)

At the risk of upsetting our Scottish & Irish correspondents, it's a beautifully sunny and warm day trackside in Norfolk, if somewhat breezy. Spotted the smoke from a field fire in the distance earlier and the wind is picking up a lot of loose dirt from the pig farms in the area.

My eyes and ears are currently being pleasured by a MK2 Ford Capri fitted with a 5 litre V8


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> My eyes and ears are currently being pleasured by a MK2 Ford Capri fitted with a 5 litre V8



Broadspeed?

I was sat outside watching the Mens Wet Short Contest (aka 35km walk) but decamped indoors as the wind has really picked up and is blowing all sorts of tree fuzz all over my laptop and into my tea.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Jul 2022)

A dreadful day with heavy rain.
My nearest neighbour did not take down his gazebo which is now an ex gazebo. I think he had a late night and too well refreshed probably to remember to take the cover off.
We had a market stall and in any rain the roof had to be bar tight and even then it had to be cleared of rain pooling on top or it would collapse which would not be good for our stock on sale.
Coastguard rescue teams had to rescue campers at the head of Loch Lomond where the River Falloch empties into the loch.
We used to free camp regularly further up Glen Falloch at first with bikes and later with a car using our Black's Good Companions tent. We had two small children at that point with us as well but we all fitted into the tent.
This was the same tent we did our continental tours with as well. Lightweight by the standards of the time but by present standards very heavy.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2022)

Our top box did fit in our car . 
I can't seem to regulate my temperature . One minute I'm cold and the next I'm not .


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2022)

Just heard a distressing sound - Martine McCuthen try to sing Donna Summer's heard it on the radio


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Just heard a distressing sound - Martine McCuthen try to sing Donna Summer's heard it on the radio



Probably akin to a Blackpool tram under heavy braking... 🫣


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Just heard a distressing sound - Martine McCuthen try to sing Donna Summer's heard it on the radio



Where did you here it ?


----------



## mybike (24 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I don't think so .



It's probably worth reporting them. Most mobile services make it easy these days.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> At the risk of upsetting our Scottish & Irish correspondents, it's a beautifully sunny and warm day trackside in Norfolk, if somewhat breezy. Spotted the smoke from a field fire in the distance earlier and the wind is picking up a lot of loose dirt from the pig farms in the area.
> 
> My eyes and ears are currently being pleasured by a MK2 Ford Capri fitted with a 5 litre V8


Talking of field fires, there was a call out for a field where a combine harvester was working next to the hotel. And then the fire engine left for another Norfolk emergency. Classic fire conditions - heat, parched land and strong winds.


----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2022)

We've been blessed with some more rain

Someone up in Heaven must have left the bath running.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

Cycling watched, then I'll watch the F1 on C4+1.


----------



## mybike (24 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A dreadful day with heavy rain.
> My nearest neighbour did not take down his gazebo which is now an ex gazebo. I think he had a late night and too well refreshed probably to remember to take the cover off.
> We had a market stall and in any rain the roof had to be bar tight and even then it had to be cleared of rain pooling on top or it would collapse which would not be good for our stock on sale.
> Coastguard rescue teams had to rescue campers at the head of Loch Lomond where the River Falloch empties into the loch.
> ...



Presumably that was in the day when Black's actually made decent kit!


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> So you'll be away with them later.


Will they return the real @Illaveago?


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Where did you here it ?


_"Over there, over there..._


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Where did you here it ?



Good old Radio 2



PeteXXX said:


> Probably akin to a Blackpool tram under heavy braking... 🫣



No a lot worse


----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2022)

Steak and kidney pie in the oven, a bottle of Smithwicks in the fridge and Van Morrisons on the CD player.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2022)

Chicken & salad sandwich and a  for supper. The girls had Felix AGAIL with herring & trout.

Now watching the F1 highlights.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2022)

There is a fly walking all over the TV screen.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> _"Over there, over there..._



I'm sure I spelled it correctly ! . I suspect Alter Krekt stepped in !


----------



## Illaveago (24 Jul 2022)

I'm trying to get into " Murder in Provence."
I don't think the posh British accents help . I think there needs to be a few "Cor blimey govnors!"


----------



## rockyroller (24 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> Last year in June, as we headed out for our summer holiday, the care home rang us to say my mother was unresponsive. She recovered, and seemed fine. We had a few more scares between then & this June, just before we were due to go on holiday. Eventually she died at the end of June & we had the funeral yesterday.



sorry for your loss. you're not alone, eh? here's wishing you & your family strength right now & nothing but the best memories


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2022)

Restoring this image to its original glory is really stretching my photoshop skills. 

I've never attempted something this tough before. The original print is not in the best nick (scratches, hair, dust), and then the person who copied it did so by using a camera & flash rather than a scanner. They also neglected to take it out of the frame.

Which means I'm dealing with things like highlights blowouts, reflections off the glass, light scatter and washed out or inaccurate colours as well as all the usual stuff. It's proving to be a right headache.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> *Broadspeed?*
> 
> I was sat outside watching the Mens Wet Short Contest (aka 35km walk) but decamped indoors as the wind has really picked up and is blowing all sorts of tree fuzz all over my laptop and into my tea.


Nothing that special - just this homebrew of a Capri bodyshell, BMW suspension and a dirty great V8
(pic off the Modified Ford website)


----------



## Jenkins (24 Jul 2022)

I'm not sure if this should go in to the 'news too exciting for the Mundane News' thread or not, but we had a light rain shower in this corner of Suffolk about an hour and a half ago. Not enough to moisten the ground, let alone provide proper watering for the garden, but rain nonetheless.


----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2022)

It seems to have stopped raining just as I am contemplating going to bed.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> It seems to have stopped raining just as I am contemplating going to bed.


On yer bike?


----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> On yer bike?



No, I'll use the pogo stick.


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> No, I'll use the pogo stick.


Hop to it then.


----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hop to it then.



I've cracked my head on the ceiling!


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Nothing that special - just this homebrew of a Capri bodyshell, BMW suspension and a dirty great V8
> (pic off the Modified Ford website)
> View attachment 654288



That's a right proper job, that...


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2022)

Calling it quits on the photoshopping for today. Am starting to go a bit cross-eyed.


----------



## DCLane (24 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> We've been blessed with some more rain
> 
> Someone up in Heaven must have left the bath running.



Tell that to son no. 2 on his ride today. He did Wessenden in the dry, then Holme Moss in the wet where there were fell runners getting very wet, followed by Wessenden from the other side in heavy rain. In a skinsuit, no base layer or rain jacket. His text to me read "Heading home after Wessenden. Very wet. Very sketchy."

Only after he'd got home did he admit that the descent of Holme Moss in the rain meant his carbon brakes didn't slow him at 45+mph on the corners that can't be taken over 40mph, so he needed to "air brake". And then he did Wessenden where he couldn't slow at the bottom  . I've seen the Strava details and concluded he's nuts.

At least he didn't tell his mum


----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2022)

Enough contemplation, time to hit the hay. Back in gaol work in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (24 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> Tell that to son no. 2 on his ride today. He did Wessenden in the dry, then Holme Moss in the wet where there were fell runners getting very wet, followed by Wessenden from the other side in heavy rain. His text to me read "Heading home after Wessenden. Very wet. Very sketchy."
> 
> Only after he'd got home did he admit that the descent of Holme Moss in the rain meant his carbon brakes didn't slow him at 45+mph on the corners that can't be taken over 40mph, so he needed to "air brake". And then he did Wessenden where he couldn't slow at the bottom  . I've seen the Strava details and concluded he's nuts.
> 
> At least he didn't tell his mum



I don't know whether to  or 

Either way,


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I've cracked my head on the ceiling!


If you'd bounced a bit harder you'd have saved yourself walking up the stairs.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2022)

Time for a  and a biskit or two.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2022)

Right, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Jul 2022)

Good morning. "Short" day today but I suspect I'll end up working normal hours.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2022)

It's Monday morning already
Garden birds have been fed
Might need a bucket
Kettle is boiling


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2022)

Bucket not needed 
First cuppa went down well


----------



## Hebe (25 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bucket not needed
> First cuppa went down well



Buckets are never a good sign in this house. Hope all is well.

I am seeing a cycle instructor today. Learned as an adult in my early 40s but thanks to thyroid/menopause/covid anxiety took hold and my confidence took a dent. Hoping that my confidence can increase to match my determination and enthusiasm


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2022)

Morning.
Ooh! Some blue sky ! It was grey a few minutes ago .
Well! I'm not sure what's going on . A day with the fairies followed by hot flushes . One minute cold , on with pullover . A few minutes later boiling hot , pullover off!  In the night it was similar , plus I have an ulcer on my tongue which is finding the jagged fillings on my teeth and so meant that lying on one side was uncomfortable .


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2022)

Late up today. Couldn't be bothered to shift my carcuss.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2022)

Good luck @Hebe 

A bucket has many reasons and not all are bad thankfully


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Good luck @Hebe
> 
> A bucket has many reasons and not all are bad thankfully



Are you taking part in a pantomime ?


----------



## tyred (25 Jul 2022)

Morning walk completed in the pouring rain. Got a telling off from the road workers at the sea of cones for walking in the road but as they had machinery parked on the pavements both sides I'm not sure what else I should do. Apparently it's inconsiderate of me to make cars slow down when people are driving to work.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2022)

Bit of a porridge malfunction in the microwave this morning...


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2022)

They were just talking about Beryl Burton on BBC Breakfast programme a few minutes ago .


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> Presumably that was in the day when Black's actually made decent kit!



Bought in about 1960 and I still have it but will probably never use it now. We also got a double sleeping bag from them which was a bit less bulky than two singles. Heavy Lilos were the only option for sleeping on then as well.
Is Black's not just a branch of Millet or whatever they are now called nowadays?


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Bought in about 1960 and I still have it but will probably never use it now. We also got a double sleeping bag from them which was a bit less bulky than two singles. Heavy Lilos were the only option for sleeping on then as well.
> Is Black's not just a branch of Millet or whatever they are now called nowadays?



Blacks, Milletts, Ultimate Outdoors. All the same mob.


----------



## pawl (25 Jul 2022)

Has anyone had any experience of Sky Glass. My BIL has got one but sent it back.Problem apparently you can’t record another program while watching something else. None of his pre recorded programs could be transferred to the new system whatever it means it doesn’t have a hard drive.

Not thinking about purchasing one.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Restoring this image to its original glory is really stretching my photoshop skills.
> 
> I've never attempted something this tough before. The original print is not in the best nick (scratches, hair, dust), and then the person who copied it did so by using a camera & flash rather than a scanner. They also neglected to take it out of the frame.
> 
> Which means I'm dealing with things like highlights blowouts, reflections off the glass, light scatter and washed out or inaccurate colours as well as all the usual stuff. It's proving to be a right headache.



We used to have a retouching artist here who could work miracles before photoshop or even before computers became common. He had worked for advertising agencies and would have fixed your photo no problem and very quickly. He did a demo for the local camera club once. Very impressive.


----------



## tyred (25 Jul 2022)

Nearly every single day I get emails from Trespass offering me 50% of this and 65% of something else. I'm amazed that they don't go bankrupt by giving their stock away at such low prices....


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2022)

A brisk NW wind so a bit colder today and not raining just now bit looks a bit ominous outside.


----------



## tyred (25 Jul 2022)

There's some signs of blue sky. The forecast is good for later. I'm trying to decide if I should trust the weather forecast and put on a washing.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2022)

I have just taken one of those stick it up your nose tests . I'm waiting for the results .


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2022)

I might pop out for a pedal soon.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Food delivery has been delivered


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2022)

Well, I took the dog for a walk instead. 


I might pop out for a pedal soon.. 👍


----------



## Jenkins (25 Jul 2022)

Slightly greyer and windier this morning - I'll let you decide if that refers to the weather or me.

Today's efforts total about 20 minutes of weeding the front border, 10 minutes of chatting with my neighbour,10 minutes on the phone with my mum and the rest of the morning has been spent looking at options for a 🍻 & 🚂 type lunch outing on Friday as long as the weather holds out.


----------



## Hebe (25 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I have just taken one of those stick it up your nose tests . I'm waiting for the results .



Did you pass? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DCLane (25 Jul 2022)

Note to self: make your you have the right components AND you haven't lost any before beginning a bike upgrade  . I _thought_ I'd put shifters, brakeset, front and rear derailleur plus new cable set together so I was all ready a couple of weeks ago.

And if anyone's seen a missing Dura-Ace 9000 front brake, plus the braze-on Dura-Ace 9000 front derailleur rather than the band-on one that's in the box, can they please tell me 

There'll be a posting on the 'fettling' thread when it's all done. IF it's all done. I've until Saturday evening to sort it ...


----------



## Hebe (25 Jul 2022)

Utterly excellent bicycle morning. My skills at simultaneously pedalling, signalling and holding my line are vastly improved, and I know what to do to improve further. We're going to do a longer cafe ride next week, and I'm hoping for another session involving right turns on more congested town centre roads after that. Bikeability tutors are real life superheroes 😎


----------



## DCLane (25 Jul 2022)

Brilliant @Hebe - keep going and hopefully it'll continue getting better.


----------



## cookiemonster (25 Jul 2022)

It was 1 whole degree C cooler today so ouy July heat record was not broken for the 4th day in a row.

Back at work today and I had to deal with the new kiddies coming to the school in September.  Sadly, I won't see them as I'll be elsewhere.

Been to the dentist. That's it.


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> Utterly excellent bicycle morning. My skills at simultaneously pedalling, signalling and holding my line are vastly improved, and I know what to do to improve further. We're going to do a longer cafe ride next week, and I'm hoping for another session involving right turns on more congested town centre roads after that. Bikeability tutors are real life superheroes 😎



Well done.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2022)

Cool, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. OK, when I say cool, it's shorts and t-shirt territory, but I *am* wearing socks! It just feels cool compared to last week.

Slept well despite the gathering tide of tapdancing heffalumps. Well, I overslept, but hey ho. I've done some gentle puttering about this morning, which included giving the tomato plants their weekly dose of liquid feed and prepping some strawberries to make jam. The kilo tray I bought last week in Tesco weren't up to snuff for eating as is (too sharp to be enjoyable) and I didn't want to waste them. I will probably have a couple of jars.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We used to have a retouching artist here who could work miracles before photoshop or even before computers became common. He had worked for advertising agencies and would have fixed your photo no problem and very quickly. He did a demo for the local camera club once. Very impressive.



My uncle (mum's older brother) was a retoucher back in the day. Not just for the small camera shop their family owned, but also for a big portrait place in town. He also used to hand tint prints as well.  I'll definitely agree that it's an impressive skillset.

I've been using Photoshop for the best part of two decades, but I'm still learning as I go along. Some of the stuff that enters my archive is tired to say the least - hardly surprising considering I'm dealing with stuff that's more than 30 years old. Although in this case, I'm cleaning up a digital file in order to be able to make a print.

At the end of the day I'll only get a 6x4 from it, but then I can scan that properly and use the high resolution file to make a bigger print.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> Utterly excellent bicycle morning. My skills at simultaneously pedalling, signalling and holding my line are vastly improved, and I know what to do to improve further. We're going to do a longer cafe ride next week, and I'm hoping for another session involving right turns on more congested town centre roads after that. Bikeability tutors are real life superheroes 😎



Yay! Well done you!!!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> Did you pass? Hope you feel better soon.


Thanks .
The test was negative so I haven't got the virus . 
Feeling a bit more with it today. Just had a nap .


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2022)

Back from my pedal.. It's quite blustery out there, but not as bad as the previous few days!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Jul 2022)

I just compared my last year's diary with this year's and I am up 1.5 times more days with the fairies so far and we are only half way through the year . 
I thought I was having a bad time .


----------



## tyred (25 Jul 2022)

Monsoon season continues


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with chicken liver pate, one with extra mature cheddar and nectarine chutney, plus a nectarine, some pineapple and two


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Back from my pedal.. It's quite blustery out there, but not as bad as the previous few days!


Is it now a lacklustre bluster?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2022)

When I first got into my hotel room there were 4 pillows, 6 cushions and a teddy bear on my bed. So I moved the cushions and teddy bear out of the way. But every day they put them back again. I think I'm going to hide them in the wardrobe.


----------



## DCLane (25 Jul 2022)

@deptfordmarmoset - why not make a sculpture out of them in the room, with the teddy bear on top?


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2022)

Right, better tootle off and do things constructive.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Jul 2022)

at work


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2022)

When I went out at about 10ish I was wearing the same sort of outfit I would wear in November and was not too warm but by about midday the sun appeared and it turned out a nice afternoon tho' still the cold NW wind.
Most of this summer I have been wearing indoors the same sort of clothes I would wear in winter. 
Tomorrow may be better tho' still windy but Wednesday and Thursday look possible for triking.
I hear a helicopter nearby so it is probably landing at the golf course which usually means a medivac.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Is it now a lacklustre bluster?



It's only juster bluster now.. 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> When I first got into my hotel room there were 4 pillows, 6 cushions and a teddy bear on my bed. So I moved the cushions and teddy bear out of the way. But every day they put them back again. I think I'm going to hide them in the wardrobe.



Have you checked under the bed for clowns? 
That's where they lurk, you know... 🤡


----------



## Ripple (25 Jul 2022)

CBT training done and dusted.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Jul 2022)

The mention of things under the bed brings this to mind from Isle of Harris News.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2022)

Another busy day chez biggs 

Been a bit grey weather wise a couple of quick showers


----------



## tyred (25 Jul 2022)

A Texas based courier firm want to deliver my parcel


----------



## tyred (25 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> When I first got into my hotel room there were 4 pillows, 6 cushions and a teddy bear on my bed. So I moved the cushions and teddy bear out of the way. But every day they put them back again. I think I'm going to hide them in the wardrobe.



They always do that. What do they expect you to do with all these cushions?


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2022)

Things constructive done, except for popping in at the agricultural engineering place for that locking nut I need for the mower steering. They were already closed when I swung by en route to drop off mum's prescription slip at the quack. Never mind, I have to go that way again on Friday.

I now have a  and a biskit, and I've taken my bra off. *BLISS*


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2022)

Veggie spag bol, made un-veggie by virtue of crumbling an OXO cube into it, for tea tonight..


----------



## Speicher (25 Jul 2022)

@Reynard - does Women's cricket do what it says on the tin? 

I have a cold (not covid) and I have got a very foggy brain. I might be able to follow cricket. What is equivalent of the off-side rule? Lbw?


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard - does Women's cricket do what it says on the tin?
> 
> I have a cold (not covid) and I have got a very foggy brain. I might be able to follow cricket. What is equivalent of the off-side rule? Lbw?



Yep. But then cricket is (generally) played with far more decorum than football anyway. 

Mmmm, the closest to offside is probably the no ball rule, where the bowler's lead foot has to land on, or behind the popping crease for the delivery to be legal.

LBW is where the bowler hits the batter on the legs. For the batter to be out, the ball has to be on a line and height to hit the stumps.

HTH 

The Hundred starts soon - that's always good to watch. I'm a Southern Brave kind of girl.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jul 2022)

I used to play five a side cricket, and had to learn how to bowl properly. Also played five a side football, oh and ice hockey.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2022)

We played quick cricket at school - we has a Kiwi sports mistress, you see.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2022)

Anyways, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Speicher (25 Jul 2022)

On the subject of sports - the local cricket club has started croquet session, once a week in the afternoon. Has anyone played croquet? 

The sessions are 3pm to 7pm, they have their own car park, or it is a brisk twenty twenty minute walk. They have, as you would expect, a social club, so I presume people might be sociable with a drink after a game. I think it is on a "drop in" basis, not a commitment to a number of sessions.


----------



## postman (25 Jul 2022)

Sorry about the rain in Leeds at the moment,i cut the lawn this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2022)

Tom yum soup with noodles for supper this evening, although I made it with chicken rather than prawns.

The world is a rather good place right now.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Jul 2022)

Come to Southern France and experience no rain for over a month and hot wind plus even hotter sun. Then perhaps you would be happy for some rain


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2022)

Oh dear drew has taken his hat off


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Jul 2022)

Darts final is on ... possibly not watched any for 30 years or more, but quite enjoying it.
*oh it's a repeat from last night.


----------



## Hebe (25 Jul 2022)

Thanks everyone for all your lovely comments. Next job is practising all these new skills


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2022)

The adverts on here seem to think I *really* need to buy a pith helmet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> On the subject of sports - the local cricket club has started croquet session, once a week in the afternoon. Has anyone played croquet?
> 
> The sessions are 3pm to 7pm, they have their own car park, or it is a brisk twenty twenty minute walk. They have, as you would expect, a social club, so I presume people might be sociable with a drink after a game. I think it is on a "drop in" basis, not a commitment to a number of sessions.



I did, many long years ago. Our house was near a bowling green where they also played croquet, as well as lawn bowling, bocce ball, and petanque.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2022)

I thought about cleaning my car today.


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Morning walk completed in the pouring rain. Got a telling off from the road workers at the sea of cones for walking in the road but as they had machinery parked on the pavements both sides I'm not sure what else I should do. Apparently it's inconsiderate of me to make cars slow down when people are driving to work.


Clean/new Hi-Vis vest and clipboard, making notes as you walk through next time. You'll have them wondering if nowt else.

On the plus side, the drivers may think you're with them, or checking up on the work being done.


----------



## Reynard (25 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Clean/new Hi-Vis vest and clipboard, making notes as you walk through next time. You'll have them wondering if nowt else.
> 
> On the plus side, the drivers may think you're with them, or checking up on the work being done.



In other words, hiding in plain sight


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Has anyone had any experience of Sky Glass. My BIL has got one but sent it back.Problem apparently you can’t record another program while watching something else. None of his pre recorded programs could be transferred to the new system whatever it means it doesn’t have a hard drive.
> 
> Not thinking about purchasing one.


You can't even attach a sky box to it, to watch anything you'd recorded. 
Subscription to their channels is seperate as well. You buy an overpriced TV that works with very little else, and then have to pay to use it.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> In other words, hiding in plain sight


Not quite, you can get those "working" wondering who you are at the same time. Less likely to have a go at you.
Clean/new Hi-Vis would clearly be someone out of an office, who only carries/uses it for short periods.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2022)

Spent the evening reading a Star Trek fanfic that started out promisingly and deteriorated from there. A wasted few hours, I think. Anyways, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2022)

Good morning. It looks like it will be a little more civilised today; mid 25°c ish instead of 35°c.

Also I negotiated a proper short day today, so when I finish at about 2:30pm I can push off instead of going to another department in the next town.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Morning walk completed in the pouring rain. Got a telling off from the road workers at the sea of cones for walking in the road but as they had machinery parked on the pavements both sides I'm not sure what else I should do. Apparently it's inconsiderate of me to make cars slow down when people are driving to work.



Reminds me of a time where we had some construction work in our village blocking the pavement in front of our apartment, and the only other place to walk was the road, which -shock horror- slowed down the through traffic.
One irate driver shouted: "Just because the pavement is blocked doesn't give you the right to walk on the road, you know." before driving off.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2022)

I'm almost up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm almost up.



What, again?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> What, again?



I know 😔


----------



## DCLane (26 Jul 2022)

A 4am start from Yorkshire en route to Bristol to drop son no. 2 off so he can get to a race in Belgium on Wednesday.

Bristol isn't the most direct route but ...


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2022)

Who forgot to charge his work phone
Garden birds have been fed
Tea is brewing


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2022)

Another cloudy start to the day although the clouds are lighter in places.
First cuppa going down well


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> The adverts on here seem to think I *really* need to buy a pith helmet.



Are you taking the pith ?


----------



## tyred (26 Jul 2022)

I was diverted on my walk again today and met someone driving on the footpath on my "safe" diverted route


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> A 4am start from Yorkshire en route to Bristol to drop son no. 2 off so he can get to a race in Belgium on Wednesday.
> 
> Bristol isn't the most direct route but ...



Close ! They both begin with B .


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jul 2022)

Dry outside just now but a bit autumnal feeling and the temperature outside is 12.0C.
Got a new pair of deck shoes which arrived last evening by post. They will need a bit of softening up and possible insoles.
I always have a problem with shoes since my left foot is a little bigger than my right one so it takes a while to get shoes to fit properly.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> What, again?



It does appear to be happening frequently !


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2022)

Three mile walk to Wilko to purchase some timer thingies.. 3 for a tenner. Can't complain at that 👍


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Reminds me of a time where we had some construction work in our village blocking the pavement in front of our apartment, and the only other place to walk was the road, which -shock horror- slowed down the through traffic.
> One irate driver shouted: "Just because the pavement is blocked doesn't give you the right to walk on the road, you know." before driving off.


I hope you gave him a piece of your mind.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I was diverted on my walk again today and met someone driving on the footpath on my "safe" diverted route



I'd write an angry letter to the Taoiseach!!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2022)

Second cuppa went down well.
Three people reckon I didn't send them texts yesterday when I did


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Jul 2022)

Gotta love the interweb. I'm here in HK and I'm watching elephants from a waterhole in Namibia live.

There was a giraffe earlier. 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN0plqs58HY


----------



## Hebe (26 Jul 2022)

It’s trying to rain here. I reached my nominal target weight today  hopefully this time my habits are sufficiently changed for that pesky extra stone or two to stay off. I shall celebrate by putting on some shorts that fit nicely for the first time in eight years and cycling around the block practising keeping a light touch on the handlebars.


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Come to Southern France and experience no rain for over a month and hot wind plus even hotter sun. Then perhaps you would be happy for some rain



Pah!! Have you seen the weather in HK this month? Even hardened HKers, ie cab drivers, are saying it's too hot and dry.


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> It’s trying to rain here. I reached my nominal target weight today  hopefully this time my habits are sufficiently changed for that pesky extra stone or two to stay off. I shall celebrate by putting on some shorts that fit nicely for the first time in eight years and cycling around the block practising keeping a light touch on the handlebars.



I think I've joined this late but did you have an accident that stopped you from riding or is this a new thing to keep fit?

Either way, well done.


----------



## DCLane (26 Jul 2022)

Son no. 2 dropped at Bristol and he's en route to Folkstone, then Belgium in the only 'team' car still in the UK. He's racing the Trofee van Vlaanderen UCI race over there tomorrow, then a flight back on Thursday (to Liverpool) before a BC race at Newark on Friday. Hopefully neither airport nor Ryanair loses his bike box .

I've got to J26 services on the M1 and keeled over, so a snooze is required before heading onwards to West Yorkshire.


----------



## DCLane (26 Jul 2022)

@cookiemonster - Hebe's a lady


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> @cookiemonster - Hebe's a lady



Oops!! Apologies to @Hebe 

I get the same when I mention Mr Cookiemonster, people think i'm female despite being a 6ft3 Scotsman.


----------



## dave r (26 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> It’s trying to rain here. I reached my nominal target weight today  hopefully this time my habits are sufficiently changed for that pesky extra stone or two to stay off. I shall celebrate by putting on some shorts that fit nicely for the first time in eight years and cycling around the block practising keeping a light touch on the handlebars.




Well done, the challenge now is to keep it at bay.


----------



## tyred (26 Jul 2022)

I either need to buy a toaster with longer slots or to buy shorter bread.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Pah!! Have you seen the weather in HK this month? Even hardened HKers, ie cab drivers, are saying it's too hot and dry.



I used spend a fair bit of time in HK hanging about waiting to get info on where on the mainland l was needed. I must admit l quite liked the weather when it was warm and humid ...very good for ones' complexion so l'm told Oh yes and there was always the FCC. to slake my thirst


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Jul 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I used spend a fair bit of time in HK hanging about waiting to get info on where on the mainland l was needed. I must admit l quite liked the weather when it was warm and humid ...very good for ones' complexion so l'm told Oh yes and there was always the FCC. to slake my thirst



We broke our July heat record three days in a row over the weekend. And it's a dryer heat, which in itself is unusual. The heat is high and the humidity is much lower than it should be at this time.


----------



## mistyoptic (26 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I either need to buy a toaster with longer slots or to buy shorter bread.


Turn it over halfway through?


----------



## tyred (26 Jul 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Turn it over halfway through?



That's what I do but it just begs the question of why toaster manufacturers and bakeries can't talk to each other and agree a standard.


----------



## Hebe (26 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I think I've joined this late but did you have an accident that stopped you from riding or is this a new thing to keep fit?
> 
> Either way, well done.


Thank you. Incoming essay… I learned to ride in my 40s because of not wanting my daughter to have a mum who couldn’t ride a bike, and I completely fell in love with bikes and cycling and did bikeability 1 and 2 level training When I was starting to do 20 mile plus rides I developed an over active thyroid and had to stop because I couldn’t carry enough food on the bike to fuel me before I’d need a little nap (Only a very small exaggeration). Then it went under active and I basically stopped doing any exercise. Then I had a hysterectomy and menopause in fairly swift order which meant that I got about 10 days a month back but was too anxious to do very much with them. All medical stuff now managed, but meanwhile I’d gone from a woman who did circuit training, fell running, indoor climbing and who was starting to enjoy cycling very much to a largely couch bound overweight and underfit person who thought that exercise post menopause just needed to be a bit of walking, some floating around the yoga mat and a few token bike rides when it was sunny and there was no wind. I had a couple of conversations with a neighbour who does personal training on the side and am following her guidance and loving being back on the bike regularly and also starting again with some weights. So far so good, and thank you if you’re still reading.


cookiemonster said:


> Oops!! Apologies to @Hebe
> 
> I get the same when I mention Mr Cookiemonster, people think i'm female despite being a 6ft3 Scotsman.


Thank you for saying, I honestly wasn’t sure! And no problem!


dave r said:


> Well done, the challenge now is to keep it at bay.


Exactly. I lost a load in lockdown by counting calories, then put the best part of a stone back on when I thought I was done. This time I’ve done it by exercising a lot more regularly and eating differently, but without counting calories.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2022)

Cool and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well in spite of the heffalumps tap dancing on my kidneys. Busy morning here, as I am chutneying today. So that involves a lot of peeling and chopping and generally making a mess in the kitchen. This is particularly true when dealing with tomatoes.  Mind, I only have a galley kitchen in my teeny, tiny and wonky cottage, so it gets cluttered very quickly.

I have also trimmed my fingernails as I like to keep them very short. If they get too long, I struggle to type and stuff, which is not great for the sort of things I do.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## pawl (26 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> That's what I do but it just begs the question of why toaster manufacturers and bakeries can't talk to each other and agree a standard.



We gave up on toasters twelve months ago One side of the bread was a nice golden brown the other side was was barely of white Use the grill these days


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Turn it over halfway through?



Downside of that, is it leaves a burnt strip in the middle of the toast.

I had a toaster like that, once. I now have a Morphy Richards with extra large slots.


----------



## pawl (26 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cool and grey here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Slept well in spite of the heffalumps tap dancing on my kidneys. Busy morning here, as I am chutneying today. So that involves a lot of peeling and chopping and generally making a mess in the kitchen. This is particularly true when dealing with tomatoes.  Mind, I only have a galley kitchen in my teeny, tiny and wonky cottage, so it gets cluttered very quickly.
> 
> ...



I leave one finger nail long.I’ll leave it to you to guess why


----------



## Hebe (26 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cool and grey here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Slept well in spite of the heffalumps tap dancing on my kidneys. Busy morning here, as I am chutneying today. So that involves a lot of peeling and chopping and generally making a mess in the kitchen. This is particularly true when dealing with tomatoes.  Mind, I only have a galley kitchen in my teeny, tiny and wonky cottage, so it gets cluttered very quickly.
> 
> ...



Short nails here too, always. Even though it sometimes makes it fiddly trying to peel wet prints off the wall in the darkroom.


----------



## Hebe (26 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> I leave one finger nail long.I’ll leave it to you to guess why



<insert missing guitar smilie here> 🎸


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> I hope you gave him a piece of your mind.



Haven't got that much to spare. 

Besides she used the classic bully tactic of shouting and driving off before I could respond.

I smiled and waved though; this calmed me down and probably made her madder than anything I could have said...


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> That's what I do but it just begs the question of why toaster manufacturers and bakeries can't talk to each other and agree a standard.



Metric toaster and Imperial bread.. Always a problem..


----------



## tyred (26 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Metric toaster and Imperial bread.. Always a problem..


----------



## tyred (26 Jul 2022)

A mechanic friend is going to read the fault codes on my Skoda this evening to see why it's acting up.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> View attachment 654487


Which end is which though?


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2022)

On the subject of who is what, some peeps do not know that I am a "she".


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Which end is which though?



That's easy! Whichever end you try first you need the other end!


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> The adverts on here seem to think I *really* need to buy a pith helmet.


If that's what they're for, you should be worried about what they want me to buy.


----------



## mistyoptic (26 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> That's easy! Whichever end you try first you need the other end!


and you will ALWAYS turn the adjuster the wrong way...


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'd write an angry letter to the Taoiseach!!


Department of the Taoiseach, 
Government Buildings, 
Merrion Street Upper, 
Dublin 2, 
D02 R583


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> and you will ALWAYS turn the adjuster the wrong way...



The one in the picture has been forged. Can we see a real one?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> On the subject of who is what, some peeps do not know that I am a "she".



Well, if you will name yourself using a masculine noun...

Also it's hard to tell from your photo.


----------



## Speicher (26 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, if you will name yourself using a masculine noun...



 yes, oh dear!


----------



## tyred (26 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Department of the Taoiseach,
> Government Buildings,
> Merrion Street Upper,
> Dublin 2,
> D02 R583



I will send a letter suggesting we have an international standard for bread sizes. 

Forget all this Covid and climate change nonsense. We need action on this important matter.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I will send a letter suggesting we have an international standard for bread sizes.
> 
> Forget all this Covid and climate change nonsense. We need action on this important matter.


There is an EU one, however they felt the weight was more important.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/6644361.stm

Report available here
https://www.wm-strategy.com/ireland-toasted-bread-market


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well, if you will name yourself using a masculine noun...
> 
> Also it's hard to tell from your photo.


Annamarie Fegan!


----------



## DCLane (26 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> I leave one finger nail long.I’ll leave it to you to guess why



The only reason I know of, learnt because one of my students had a single long finger nail, has to do with a certain white powdery substance 



Speicher said:


> yes, oh dear!



Maybe @Speicher needs this as her avatar instead


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2022)

Morning .
Georgie doesn't seem to be himself this morning .
He didn't come in for his breakfast so I eventually went up the garden to look for him . I found him sitting upright on a mound of grass. He seemed sleepy . He blinked at me several times to say he was alright but he seemed to be moving slowly . I picked him up to carry him indoors for some food . I had to put him down halfway on the lawn . I lay down next to him and stroked his ears. I picked him up again and carried him into the kitchen for some biscuit treats. He has gone back up the garden again . 


PeteXXX said:


> Three mile walk to Wilko to purchase some timer thingies.. 3 for a tenner. Can't complain at that 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I will send a letter suggesting we have an international standard for bread sizes.
> 
> Forget all this Covid and climate change nonsense. We need action on this important matter.



I'm sure he will raise a toast at the first banquet! 🥂


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2022)

I almost cut the finger off one of my gardening gloves with my secateurs when I was tidying the garden up. It was hanging by a thread..
Luckily, my finger didn't reach the end!!


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> I leave one finger nail long.I’ll leave it to you to guess why



At one time the "Toffs" had 2 long fingernails for picking up and dipping asparagus without getting ones fingers soiled.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with sliced avocado, one with the last of the manchego cheese, plus a nectarine, some pineapple and two 

Chutney is on the go. If you can smell chillies and ginger, that'll be me.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2022)

Well i caught him trying to claim extra discount on low discount items


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jul 2022)

Turned out not too bad today. Went out for a short trike run at 1000 when temp had risen to 14.1C. 
Spring/Autumn outfit with winter jacket, bikester long trousers and full finger gloves.
I used to wear shorts from about April till October but this year I can count the number of times I have been out with shorts on the fingers of one hand.
Calmac seem to excel at being nasty. A patient transfer ambulance was told to try again next week to get a patient from Oban to Mull. 
OTOH touroid have booked the boats solid months ago so there could be some excuse. There are always "no shows" which a private individual can take a chance on but not an organisation with other commitments.
The local staff and ferry crew are unfailingly helpful but their hands are tied on this one. The patient is obviously bed bound and being transferred home is not a good sign.


----------



## mybike (26 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> At one time the "Toffs" had 2 long fingernails for picking up and dipping asparagus without getting ones fingers soiled.



In the days when I maintained teleprinters, nail length was critical for picking up screws, nuts & washers I dropped on the floor.

Incidentally, it was remarkable how often said object managed to secrete itself in trouser turn ups.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2022)

Georgie has come in . He walked straight past me and has gone up to bed .

I will go up in a while and see if he wants a chin rubs .


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Georgie has come in . He walked straight past me and has gone up to bed .
> 
> I will go up in a while and see if he wants a chin rubs .



He's got you well trained.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2022)

Chutney is nearly done. Jars have been washed and dried, ready to be filled.

Just taking a bit of time out with a  and a biskit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2022)

Just had a video call with Tinybug, who got a vaccination against some nasty tic borne disease today. This phased her not a bit.

She was allowed to choose a plaster, so naturally she went for the Skull and Crossbones...


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> In the days when I maintained teleprinters, nail length was critical for picking up screws, nuts & washers I dropped on the floor.
> 
> Incidentally, it was remarkable how often said object managed to secrete itself in trouser turn ups.



I used to do repairs to knitting and associated machinery for our own business. Tiny nuts or screws usually secreted themselves underneath anything to be found up to about 6ft away from the drop point. Myself and a couple of the girls could be found crawling around with torches or handheld lamps searching the floor. Must have looked a bit strange to anyone coming in unexpectedly.
The sizes and threads were usually non standard and not easy to replace. I ended up cannibalising spare machines sometimes.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2022)

Chutney made and jarred up. This one packs some serious *ooomph* from the chilli and ginger. 

Now time to clear up, make a sammich and watch the footy.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just had a video call with Tinybug, who got a vaccination against some nasty tic borne disease today. This phased her not a bit.
> 
> She was allowed to choose a plaster, so naturally she went for the Skull and Crossbones...



Such diseases used to be confined to mainland europe but are now appearing in the uk. Lyme disease used to be the only one here but that is now changing.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Jul 2022)

Georgie must have sneaked out as he wasn't upstairs. When I came down he was on the back of a chair . He then went into the kitchen where I gave him some treats. Outside we had a brief silent chat before he went off . He's not behaving like normal .


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2022)

Nice 13 mile ride across to parents and back
Muggy


----------



## tyred (26 Jul 2022)

It appears I need a camshaft position sensor. I will check with the motor factors tomorrow but initial search on Ebay suggests they're not very spendy. Also very convenient to change right on top of the cam cover. 

Hopefully it will restore my Skoda's performance from it's current glacial acceleration to it's more usual arthritic tortoise acceleration.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2022)

Chicken and chutney sandwich and a  for supper.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2022)

Woo hoo, woo hoo hoo!!!


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2022)

Woo hoo, woo hoo hoo!!! 

We're on our way to Wembley, I think...


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Woo hoo, woo hoo hoo!!!
> 
> We're on our way to Wembley, I think...



Must be!! 🤞😎


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2022)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! 

Result aside, that was a good game to watch.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> The adverts on here seem to think I *really* need to buy a pith helmet.



Nothing to do with the last line of this post is it?


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jul 2022)

Must be on my best behaviour for work tomorrow. There's a couple of the top regional managers visiting along with some Government minister who, I'm sure, will know his job and ours inside out as he's been in post since the 7th July.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Must be on my best behaviour for work tomorrow. There's a couple of the top regional managers visiting along with some Government minister who, I'm sure, will know his job and ours inside out as he's been in post since the 7th July.



As long as you know what the secret handshake is, you'll be fine


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2022)

No1 daughter & grandkids have tickets for t'other semi final in MK tomorrow night ⚽


----------



## pawl (26 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
> 
> Result aside, that was a good game to watch.



Good game Good game .It was a cracker and that’s from someone who is a Rugby Union fan.Roll on Sunday.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> As long as you know what the secret handshake is, you'll be fine



I think it's an adaptation of the Gareth Hunt handshake...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Which end is which though?


The metric end is the one opposite the standard end.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Good game Good game .It was a cracker and that’s from someone who is a Rugby Union fan.Roll on Sunday.


It was, wasn't it? Some very good football, I thought.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2022)

Feeling horribly crampy all of a sudden. Time for two paracetamol and a hot water bottle.


----------



## tyred (26 Jul 2022)

I think the Sandman is knocking on my door.


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The metric end is the one opposite the standard end.


BSWF, BSW, BSWC or summat else?


----------



## classic33 (26 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I think the Sandman is knocking on my door.


I think its one of those workmen you've been upsetting.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> BSWF, BSW, BSWC or summat else?


Be Right Back.


----------



## Reynard (26 Jul 2022)

Self medicating with a chocolate pastry thing.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Be Right Back.


BSF maybe?

I'll wait...


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2022)

@tyred, you mentioning the roadworks near you, reminded me of this near me




That's five years old now. When that set is completed they'll be replacing the gas main, so they'll be digging one side of the road up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2022)

Good morning. 

Time for breakfast methinks.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2022)

I'm not up.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2022)

It's ♻ Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's ♻ Bin day today.



Tomorrow is our bin day


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
Oh I am up 
Looks a nice day outside
Kettle is boiling


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2022)

I had blueberries on my Cornflakes this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2022)

I'm going to go for a ride with my brother today . We will have a pub lunch . Guess what I'll be having ?


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2022)

Morning .
Why don't the England men's football team play like a load of women ?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2022)

That Russo goal!!


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> BSF maybe?
> 
> I'll wait...



Could be Whitworth !


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I'm going to go for a ride with my brother today . We will have a pub lunch . Guess what I'll be having ?



A hand made suet crusted steak and kidney pie with chips


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A hand made suet crusted steak and kidney pie with chips



Nope!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Nope!



Why not it will be playing on your mind all day now


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why not it will be playing on your mind all day now



Half right !


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> @tyred, you mentioning the roadworks near you, reminded me of this near me
> View attachment 654538
> 
> That's five years old now. When that set is completed they'll be replacing the gas main, so they'll be digging one side of the road up.



Will they really be finished that quickly? I thought it was a long term project.


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2022)

I needed sunglasses on my cone-negotiation course this mo. Summer has arrived.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Will they really be finished that quickly? I thought it was a long term project.



There is a sign at Connel near Oban which has been there for some time but I cannot stop for a photo as it is the main A85.
It says in large letters "Sign not in use".😄


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jul 2022)

Another nice day in prospect but I will be have a rest as one of my knees has flared up with a recurring painful problem. OK on the trike but getting up from a low chair [ or trike seat ] is agonising.
The ambulance saga from yesterday has now been sorted by a variety of people intervening and an ambulance is booked on a ferry today [not for me].
It is suggested the ambulance service tried to book through the call centre rather than contacting the port directly. The call centre in Gourock probably does not even know where Oban is and the computer says ferry full so refuses the booking.


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's ♻ Bin day today.



Ditto There just coming up the road


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2022)

Client's team meeting soon, when they turn up.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Will they really be finished that quickly? I thought it was a long term project.


Then the gas main gets replaced.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2022)

Time for my Teams meeting.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I'm going to go for a ride with my brother today . We will have a pub lunch . Guess what I'll be having ?


A pint.
A cushion to sit on.
Hangover.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2022)

Why do I stand in front of a mirror to put eye drops in!!? 🤔


----------



## DCLane (27 Jul 2022)

I'm sat for 3 1/2 hours now whilst a small number of students do a re-sit exam online, where I'm the support contact. What to do ... ?


----------



## mistyoptic (27 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Why do I stand in front of a mirror to put eye drops in!!? 🤔


To make it easier to miss?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> I'm sat for 3 1/2 hours now whilst a small number of students do a re-sit exam online, where I'm the support contact. What to do ... ?



Browse new bike catalogues? 🤔


----------



## mybike (27 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Tomorrow is our bin day



Ours was yesterday.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2022)

Shock horror we have no baked beans in the house


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2022)

Running a few errands in my break. I do wonder how some people can manage to spend such a extraordinary length of time to take money from an ATM; completely oblivious to the queue that was building up behind. What was he doing? I would have had time to read Bleak House whilst waiting.


----------



## DCLane (27 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Browse new bike catalogues? 🤔



Nice thought. No new bikes for a while, although a hardly-used one has popped up on my son's team chat for an extremely good price 

It's been quiet so far, with no communication from the students sitting the online exam - apparently there's five of them typing away according to my access statistics. None of the five have additional time, so it'll be an earlier finish than planned. Then it's just the little matter of getting the marking done ASAP.

Update: all five have submitted. I'm done and can log off. Marking commences. Well it comences after lunch. And maybe a trip out first ...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Client's team meeting soon, when they turn up.



Scratch that: I had to take over the till until now. Such is life.


----------



## Speicher (27 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I'm going to go for a ride with my brother today . We will have a pub lunch . Guess what I'll be having ?



Chish and Fips?


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2022)

Tried Lidl Pesto on my lunch today.

They apparently turned up the pepper machine to 11; I think my ear wax is melting.


----------



## pawl (27 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Why do I stand in front of a mirror to put eye drops in!!? 🤔



I’m the same..Thinking about it if you don’t stand in front of the mirror there are many orifices you may end squirting your eye drops into


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2022)

Cool and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well (good) but am very crampy (bad), so if anyone fancies taking on a tap dancing heffalump or two, just drop me a line. 

Anyways, I have spent the morning writing. Or rather, some planning for writing. Been making notes for a future chapter, setting the scene, working out some of the dialogue and the action, adding substance to the basic plot just prior to where the whole story suddenly gets turned on its head. Think the season 7 Star Trek TNG episode "Parallels" and you kind of get the idea. Yes, it *is* a motor racing novel, but there is an underlying sci-fi element in it as well...

Will be making strawberry jam this afternoon. I ran out of time yesterday.

Bin day here tomorrow (blue bin & black bag) but as there's not enough in either, not going to bother putting them out.

Anyways, it's time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2022)

Tea break time


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Jul 2022)

l am stretched out on a lounger by the pool ,just the dogs and the robot thingy for company. It is hot so every now and then l dive in to cool off. How long can l put up with this activity ? Perhaps another hour or two if l try my best.


----------



## mistyoptic (27 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> I’m the same..Thinking about it if you don’t stand in front of the mirror there are many orifices you may end squirting your eye drops into



's easy.

Hold bottle in one hand
use index finger of other hand to pull down gently on lower lid
rest body of bottle (NOT dropper tip) on index finger mentioned above
tip head back
look up at dropper tip
squeeze bottle

Works for me every time

edited for spelling


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> 's easy.
> 
> Hold botle in one hand
> use index finger of other hand to pull down gently on lower lid
> ...



I'd suggest adding:

1: Check you have the correct bottle.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2022)

I'm home again a little earlier than expected. My brother went down with covid while we were away and his wife is now beginning to suffer the symptoms. We were meant to stop for a couple of days in Ely but didn't want to turn up at a new place with one definite covid sufferer and one probable (still not testing positive but my brother took over 24 hours for the test to show it). Shame, I was looking forward to being able to walk to a pub.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2022)

Speicher said:


> Chish and Fips?



Exactly! 

It was Haddock and chips with peas and some white sauce.
I had a pint of cider shandy to go with it .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cool and grey here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I slept well (good) but am very crampy (bad), so if anyone fancies taking on a tap dancing heffalump or two, just drop me a line.
> 
> ...



Will there be a murder ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Exactly!
> 
> It was Haddock and chips with peas and some white sauce.
> I had a pint of cider shandy to go with it .


I'm having haddock and chips too. The fish comes all the way from Iceland via the freezer.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2022)

Strawberry jam made. I got one large (pound and a half) jar, plus a dollop.

Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with chorizo, one with cream cheese and tomato chutney*, plus a nectarine, the last of a the pineapple and two 

Now sat down with another 

* the dollop that was left in the pan last night. Is enough for a few sandwiches. It's mellowed overnight, and is lovely, you can really taste the spices. Going to be right banging when it's mature. I think I shall make another batch.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm home again a little earlier than expected. My brother went down with covid while we were away and his wife is now beginning to suffer the symptoms. We were meant to stop for a couple of days in Ely but didn't want to turn up at a new place with one definite covid sufferer and one probable (still not testing positive but my brother took over 24 hours for the test to show it). Shame, I was looking forward to being able to walk to a pub.



Ah, yeah, that's wise. Hope you all mend quickly xxx

Next time you're in Ely, let me know. I'll pedal over to say hello.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Will there be a murder ?



The last time I looked, I wasn't Agatha Christie


----------



## T4tomo (27 Jul 2022)

One of my colleagues keeps bees, he brought some honey in today!


----------



## oldwheels (27 Jul 2022)

Supposed to be a rest day but I just cannot sit long enough to get rested. 
I want a bracket to carry a bag on the back of my new to me mobility scooter so using some aluminium sheet from a scrap caravan I fashioned a template and took it over to Phillippe who has a one man metal bashing business. A French speaking Swiss he has been here for years.
He looked at the template and said is stainless steel ok and come back later.
Lunchtime got a phone call to come and collect the finished item. Just what I need and only a fiver. Special pensioner rate he says and it would normally be £40 for anybody else.
We used to have a French consul here {yes really] called Roger [ soft g and emphasis on last 2 letters].
We had lots of Breton trawlers coming in then and he was also often called on to read the riot act to badly behaved French school parties.
One lot got shocked into silence in the coop when one of the till persons shouted at them in very colloquial french. ie lots of swear words as they thought nobody would understand what they were saying.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2022)

I'm knackered ! 
My brother is fast on his new bike ! I had a hard job keeping up with him at times . I think I am still suffering from what caused an attack of the fairies the other day .
We played a trick on his friend making out we didn't know who owned the nice shiny Holdsworth Cyclone .


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2022)

I'm in Dunstabubble. Soon I'll be in Aylesbury. Then I'll need to don my tin helmet for my Wellingborough visit!


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> One of my colleagues keeps bees, he brought some honey in today!



How lovely!  Likely that'll be the best honey you've ever tasted. 

There's an apiary in the community orchard that's just over a mile away in a straight line, and I regularly get honey bees foraging in the garden. Right now, they're really enjoying the flowers on my tomato plants.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2022)

I'm growing my beard a little longer than usual this month.


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm growing my beard a little longer than usual this month.



Are you starting a ZZ Tops tribute band?


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2022)

I suspect there is a risk of thunder as it is very dark and very hot


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2022)

A man went into a shop in Malmesbury yesterday .





In his van !


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> A man went into a shop in Malmesbury yesterday .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm surprised nobody has ever built a drive through grocery shop considering how lazy some people are.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2022)

News watched. Now to watch the T20 cricket.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm surprised nobody has ever built a drive through grocery shop considering how lazy some people are.


Super Value did, years ago.
Following Tesco's lead.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Are you starting a ZZ Tops tribute band?



Not with a Van Dyke beard.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

But first, I need a wee...


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2022)

Raining at my parents


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jul 2022)

My ride today.
My Viking Severn Valley. My brother's friend's Ephgrave which he rescued from a skip. Some Bees on a large thistle.


----------



## Hebe (27 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Strawberry jam made. I got one large (pound and a half) jar, plus a dollop.


I have had a mental soundtrack of Michelle Shocked’s version of this song all day.


View: https://vimeo.com/78119944


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Raining at my parents



I think it stopped by the time i typed it


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not with a Van Dyke beard.


Dick Van Dyke had a beard!!
When?


----------



## Reynard (27 Jul 2022)

Lovely supper of pasta with a chicken, mushroom, tarragon and cream sauce. 

The girls shared a can of gourmet.

I am still watching the cricket.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Jul 2022)

Nothing happened today. The ride to work was uneventful, I wasn't one of those seleted to meet & greet management and the MP, work was routine, the ride home was uneventful. A boring tea of sausages, eggs & beans was consumed. I like days like today.


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2022)

I managed to scalp someone on my ride tonight......a little girl on her pink tricycle but a scalp is a scalp


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> Dick Van Dyke had a beard!!
> When?






_Some Kind of Nut, 1969




_Shopping, the present day. Now 96. I believe these pictures were in _The Sun._


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2022)

I found a Bob Dylan tape in a box of bits and pieces when tidying up recently. Hadn't seen it in years but it is great to listen to it again. 

First time I have used the cassette deck on this stereo I think!


----------



## classic33 (27 Jul 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 654679
> _Some Kind of Nut, 1969
> 
> View attachment 654680
> _Shopping, the present day. Now 96. I believe these pictures were in _The Sun._


@Andy in Germany in his 90's!
And still he's cycling to work...


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

Anyways, time to file Marcus Archibald back into the right pigeonhole in my imagination, put the writing away and tootle the six feet from my desk to my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2022)

Going to pick some blackberries


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jul 2022)

Good morning. It'scool enough for long sleeves at the moment. It'll warm up soon enough...


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2022)

Nearly up.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Going to pick some blackberries



Back with two pots worth 

Nice morning after our rain last night.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Nothing happened today. The ride to work was uneventful, I wasn't one of those seleted to meet & greet management and the MP, work was routine, the ride home was uneventful. A boring tea of sausages, eggs & beans was consumed. I like days like today.



Quite mundane then .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to file Marcus Archibald back into the right pigeonhole in my imagination, put the writing away and tootle the six feet from my desk to my bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



Ah! They will never think of looking for a body in there .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm growing my beard a little longer than usual this month.



Is that in duration or length ?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2022)

Morning.
Didn't have a very good night's sleep .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Didn't have a very good night's sleep .



Oh dear, should have had the suet pie


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2022)

Guess what I have on my cereals this morning....


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Guess what I have on my cereals this morning....



Steak and kidney pie ?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2022)

I've watered & fertilised my houseplants.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've watered & fertilised my houseplants.



Isn't your WC working ?


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Guess what I have on my cereals this morning....



Lasagne?


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2022)

The weather looks promising despite some very light rain while out walking. 

At the roadworks, one guy was laying paving stones while about ten others stood watching him and telling him how to do it.


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2022)

They've put the Cathedral clock to the correct time it seems. It was nine minutes fast.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> They've put the Cathedral clock to the correct time it seems. It was nine minutes fast.


Striking the hour nine minutes early.
Andy in Germany must have been nearby.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2022)

I'm going to have to find my old Black and Decker old corded drill. My latest rechargeable one was making flashing sparky things .

I was just thinking that over the years I have had loads of rechargeable drills but still have my old 70's drill .


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Is that in duration or length ?



Length; my kids have never seen me sans beard and the oldest is 20...

That said, I suppose you could argue that it's also duration, as it is always being grown longer in terms of time...


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Length; my kids have never seen me sans beard and the oldest is 20...
> 
> That said, I suppose you could argue that it's also duration, as it is always being grown longer in terms of time...



I caused chaos and confusion a couple of years ago by shaving off my beard, half my friends didn't reconize me and the other half knew something was different but couldn't work out what it was.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Lasagne?



Yuk


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Steak and kidney pie ?



Mmmm no


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2022)

I just received my ONS box of PCR and blood sample tests. This is the first time that it's been done postally - I think they've limited the number of people sampled and done away with the doorstep delivery and collection method. My blood and snot tests can wait until tomorrow. For now, I'm going to get my laundry out of the tumble drier.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2022)

I'm going to have to go to work soon 😔


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> They've put the Cathedral clock to the correct time it seems. It was nine minutes fast.


There’s a house up the road where the owners haven’t bothered to move their sundial to account for BST ☀️😉


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> There’s a house up the road where the owners haven’t bothered to move their sundial to account for BST ☀️😉


Though on further thought, they’d only need to move the gnomon around a bit…


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Though on further thought, they’d only need to move the gnomon around a bit…


Moving the numbers would work better, I reckon.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Bin's have been emptied


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2022)

How difficult is it to put up an adjustable curtain pole ?

8loody ! 

Not screws or Rawl plugs with it so a trip out . The brackets supplied were too long and we would have had the ARP Warden round telling us that he could see a chink of light from our curtains . A limbo dance could easily get between the gap . 

So a trip to Q and B's to buy some more things .  We bought 3 shorter brackets and some more curtains. The brackets came with screws . Now the pole slides through easily ! Too easily !  the expanding bit is a smaller diameter ! 

Ah! I thought ! Cut the smaller rod in half and have a bit sticking out either end . Nope ! The ball ends are different diameter fixings ! 

Nail the curtain to the wall !


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Dunstabubble. Soon I'll be in Aylesbury. Then I'll need to don my tin helmet for my Wellingborough visit!



Dunstable to Aylesbury. That's a fun route, if you try for a straight line.


----------



## mybike (28 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> There’s a house up the road where the owners haven’t bothered to move their sundial to account for BST ☀️😉



I've only just reset my car clock. Why is it that car clocks rarely keep good time?


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Moving the numbers would work better, I reckon.



genius! I hadn't thought of that. perhaps some sort of clockwork mechanism could be set up to do it automatically...


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> Dunstable to Aylesbury. That's a fun route, if you try for a straight line.



I was in a 44 tonne truck....


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

Cool and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well (thaaaaank you hot flushes), so feeling like a right grumpypants this morning. But I have done some writing and I have done some photoshopping. I have nearly finished the restoration work on that Toleman photo from 1981. It's taken a fair chunk of time to get to this stage, but it's a worthwhile exercise and I've enjoyed challenging myself.

It's roughly at the stage where it's worth get a print done in Tesco tomorrow to see exactly where it's at. Once I'm satisfied with the results then I will send a copy, via a mutual friend, to someone who I know will appreciate it. 

Plan on a nice quiet afternoon and maybe having a girly pamper session.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon and I has a hungry.


----------



## Hebe (28 Jul 2022)

Lovely 11 mile walk this morning. Now going to make the first coffee of the day and sit down with today's TdF femmes.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jul 2022)

Sitting in my garden and this came to visit.Nearest I can get is a Green Sheildbug which according to my book is not common in the north whatever that means. Sat on my shoe for a while.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

Lovely luncheon... Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with sliced avocado, one with cream cheese and tomato chutney, plus a nectarine, half a lovely ripe mango and two


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! They will never think of looking for a body in there .



That would depend on which timeline / universe / quantum reality you're talking about


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't your WC working ?



Pass the mind bleach...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I caused chaos and confusion a couple of years ago by shaving off my beard, half my friends didn't reconize me and the other half knew something was different but couldn't work out what it was.



My mate Simon is well known for wearing an akubra hat. If he doesn't wear it, people don't recognise him


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> genius! I hadn't thought of that. perhaps some sort of clockwork mechanism could be set up to do it automatically...



Ooooh, yes!

And imagine if you could then wear it on your wrist all day as well, if it were small enough...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I caused chaos and confusion a couple of years ago by shaving off my beard, half my friends didn't reconize me and the other half knew something was different but couldn't work out what it was.



Last time I shaved my beard I looked about ten years old.

Mind you the rest of my face has probably caught up with my actual age by now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> My mate Simon is well known for wearing an akubra hat. If he doesn't wear it, people don't recognise him



I realised a while back that if I want to travel incognito, not having a bike or a hat worked prety well...


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2022)

Strange peeps those gardening brothers! Wanting to dance on polished wooden floors . 
At school we loved laying on our backs and propelling ourselves around the floor a bit like paddle steamers .


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jul 2022)

Nice trike run this morning mostly before the traffic built up. Got my clothing mostly right but could have managed with shorts instead of the bikesters.
Birdlife almost completely absent and only a buzzard circling around for a while.
Stopped at a parking spot for the Angling Club to let a large motorhome pass and got waylaid by a pattermerchant who chattered on about emotors for bikes and fancy expensive wheels he had bought. No signs of a bike tho' as he only had a very small car.
Sat for a while in peace and silence while waiting on the service bus to Dervaig to pass as I prefer to wait for it rather than meet it on some inconvenient spot.
Traffic building up by the time I escaped from the aforementioned pattermerchant.


----------



## DCLane (28 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> I caused chaos and confusion a couple of years ago by shaving off my beard, half my friends didn't reconize me and the other half knew something was different but couldn't work out what it was.


When I lost weight 11 years ago quite a few people didn't recognise me. That was helpful when it was the ones I wanted to avoid 

Currently I'm sat in Liverpool airport, waiting for son no. 2's flight from Brussels. It's late. I hope his bike box is on the plane and gets to us, although he apparently couldn't get both wheels in so we'll pick the missing ones plus a spare he's left from his team at some point.

Results -wise the race didn't go well as he was a DNF, but stayed upright and is getting fitter after COVID.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

I've had a nice girly pamper session. Hair has been washed and blow dried, and my legs are now decidedly more aerodynamic. I also smell rather fetchingly of coconut and lychee.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2022)

Another busy day chez biggs
But one good thing our front door has been fixed


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

Anyways time for a nice


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2022)

Nice shiny new camshaft position sensor collected from the motor factors and fitted. The car has shown its appreciation of this lavish care and attention by behaving the exact same way as it did before - wildly fluctuating idle speed, stalling and driving with the performance characteristics of a Fordson Super Major

Back to the drawing board and fault reader thingy at the weekend. I miss my lovely, simple 1990s Peugeot.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

Have you checked the spark plugs @tyred ?


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.



I can’t get Molly to eat  She hasn’t eaten since Monday. Took her to the vet yesterday and they thought she felt constipated so gave her fluids and a enema but I’ve still no joy getting her to eat. I still have some pate type consistency food in the cupboard. I’m even thinking about mushing some up with warm water and syringing it just to get something into her.


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Have you checked the spark plugs @tyred ?



Yes.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Nice shiny new camshaft position sensor collected from the motor factors and fitted. The car has shown its appreciation of this lavish care and attention by behaving the exact same way as it did before - wildly fluctuating idle speed, stalling and driving with the performance characteristics of a Fordson Super Major
> 
> Back to the drawing board and fault reader thingy at the weekend. I miss my lovely, simple 1990s Peugeot.



Is there an idle control valve? One of those sticking can give similar problems . Revving up stopped at traffic lights , accelerating when trying to slow down going into bends and roundabouts and stalling .


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Yes.



Still there then.

(ETA: I wouldn't know where to look, btw,)


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I can’t get Molly to eat  She hasn’t eaten since Monday. Took her to the vet yesterday and they thought she felt constipated so gave her fluids and a enema but I’ve still no joy getting her to eat. I still have some pate type consistency food in the cupboard. I’m even thinking about mushing some up with warm water and syringing it just to get something into her.



I gave our cat Gwen some Salmon type yogurt for cats on my finger which she licked off . I had to do it for several days before she would eat properly .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2022)

This opening of the Commonwealth Games is boring ! 

People just wandering in as if they are lost and I think they are the competitors !


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> This opening of the Commonwealth Games is boring !



That's because it's sport.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> This opening of the Commonwealth Games is boring !
> 
> People just wandering in as if they are lost and I think they are the competitors !



I’m looking forward to the games but switched off the ceremony.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I can’t get Molly to eat  She hasn’t eaten since Monday. Took her to the vet yesterday and they thought she felt constipated so gave her fluids and a enema but I’ve still no joy getting her to eat. I still have some pate type consistency food in the cupboard. I’m even thinking about mushing some up with warm water and syringing it just to get something into her.



Buggery... 

Try something like mashed up pilchards in tomato sauce or tuna in spring water. Something that pongs a bit. And those lick-e-lix type things that @Illaveago suggests, although mine think they're the work of beelzebub...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

I have spent the afternoon reconstructing someone's left arm and right foot.


----------



## dave r (28 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m looking forward to the games but switched off the ceremony.



I'm listening to the T20 cricket, England v South Africa, so far its not as exciting as last nights match.


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Is there an idle control valve? One of those sticking can give similar problems . Revving up stopped at traffic lights , accelerating when trying to slow down going into bends and roundabouts and stalling .



I genuinely don't know. A mechanic was looking at it on Tuesday and the diagnostic readings said cam sensor which is why it was replaced and he cleared the engine management light but it has now come back on again. Maybe it just needs the fault cleared again but I have a suspicion there's more to it than that. I'll try and get it plugged in again on Saturday if I can. 

I had idle problems with the 205 once but it was easy to remove the idle control valve and clean it all would be fine but the Skoda injection system is a few generations on and it is not so easy to see how it all works. 

It's funny the way that I was always perfectly happy to work on the Peugeot as required and nothing was too much trouble but with the Fabia, I just find it bland and boring and struggle to take an interest.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I genuinely don't know. A mechanic was looking at it on Tuesday and the diagnostic readings said cam sensor which is why it was replaced and he cleared the engine management light but it has now come back on again. Maybe it just needs the fault cleared again but I have a suspicion there's more to it than that. I'll try and get it plugged in again on Saturday if I can.
> 
> I had idle problems with the 205 once but it was easy to remove the idle control valve and clean it all would be fine but the Skoda injection system is a few generations on and it is not so easy to see how it all works.
> 
> It's funny the way that I was always perfectly happy to work on the Peugeot as required and nothing was too much trouble but with the Fabia, I just find it bland and boring and struggle to take an interest.



What year and model is it ? I was wondering if there are similar symptoms on the net for them ?


----------



## DCLane (28 Jul 2022)

Having submitted my student's re-sit marks, it turns out that one of them has done the wrong re-sit from the two assessments (report and exam).

Oops!


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I genuinely don't know. A mechanic was looking at it on Tuesday and the diagnostic readings said cam sensor which is why it was replaced and he cleared the engine management light but it has now come back on again. Maybe it just needs the fault cleared again but I have a suspicion there's more to it than that. I'll try and get it plugged in again on Saturday if I can.
> 
> I had idle problems with the 205 once but it was easy to remove the idle control valve and clean it all would be fine but the Skoda injection system is a few generations on and it is not so easy to see how it all works.
> 
> It's funny the way that I was always perfectly happy to work on the Peugeot as required and nothing was too much trouble but with the Fabia, I just find it bland and boring and struggle to take an interest.



Just had a quick look . There was one unit which looks similar to my friend's Vauxhall Combo van . On that one it is pretty simple to replace .


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What year and model is it ? I was wondering if there are similar symptoms on the net for them ?



'07 Fabia II 1.2 HTP. The symptoms certainly could be a cam sensor as it fits the symptoms but it could also be a lot of other things.

It can wait until the weekend. I have tomorrow off work and I am going 

I don't need it on a day to day basis anyway so it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m looking forward to the games but switched off the ceremony.



I am trying to watch it, but there is too much going on, and too many flashy lights.


----------



## DCLane (28 Jul 2022)

I tried to watch the opening ceremony as well. We know a couple of the cycling squad taking part.


It was just far, far too confusing.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

I've got it on in the background while I colour match the seat of a mechanic's overalls.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ooooh, yes!
> 
> And imagine if you could then wear it on your wrist all day as well, if it were small enough...






Reynard said:


> Ooooh, yes!
> 
> And imagine if you could then wear it on your wrist all day as well, if it were small enough...


You can!


----------



## Hebe (28 Jul 2022)

My legs are aching after all the walking this morning.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

Supper of leftovers this evening. Tom yum noodles and some more of the chicken & mushroom pasta.

But there *is* chocolate cake for afters


----------



## Hebe (28 Jul 2022)

Today’s walk got me another square in my veloviewer grid, which is very satisfying.


----------



## Speicher (28 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> I tried to watch the opening ceremony as well. We know a couple of the cycling squa taking part.
> 
> 
> It was just far, far too confusing.



Not just me then!


----------



## tyred (28 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've got it on in the background while I colour match the seat of a mechanic's overalls.



Send the mechanic over here. I have work for him.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jul 2022)

There's a lot of bull at the games !


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Send the mechanic over here. I have work for him.



It'll have to be in the buff. I've had a wardrobe malfunction with his overalls...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> There's a lot of bull at the games !



Hopefully steaks all round when it's over...


----------



## DCLane (28 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> It'll have to be in the buff. I've had a wardrobe malfunction with his overalls...



And now mechanics in the buff will probably end up in your novel 

When's this piece of word-smithing going to be finished? Or is that a bad question to a writer?*

* I know the answer. My textbook never got finished due to re-writes requested by the publisher.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've had a nice girly pamper session. Hair has been washed and blow dried, and my legs are now decidedly more aerodynamic. I also smell rather fetchingly of coconut and lychee.



A friend of mine once convinced his wife that lychee were Chinese Sea anemonies


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

DCLane said:


> And now mechanics in the buff will probably end up in your novel



*SNORK*  Now there's an idea... 



DCLane said:


> When's this piece of word-smithing going to be finished? Or is that a bad question to a writer?*
> 
> * I know the answer. My textbook never got finished due to re-writes requested by the publisher.



I've got more than half the story down in writing now, but I am also editing / polishing as I go along, so there will be less to do later when I go through the manuscript again. The rest is planned in note form, although there is a certain amount of elastic in the plot to allow for the development of the characters and such.

The length isn't a daunting thing, as I've got three major research dissertations under my belt along with all the associated trimmings that go along with that sort of stuff. You just got to keep plugging away, really. I'd probably say another year to get the first draft done, as it's going to top out somewhere between 150,000 and 200,000 words. So a Mills & Boon it definitely ain't...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jul 2022)

Decided to save the cake for tomorrow. 

Really peckish though, so having a bowl of porridge with nutmeg and raisins instead.


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Jul 2022)

Holy Moly!!!!! 

https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...-stage?module=lead_hero_story&pgtype=homepage

One dancer in hospital, seriously ill.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2022)

Time I did an Upsy Daisy and went to find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2022)

Good morning. Long sleeves required again.

Marmite on toast in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2022)

It's Friday so that means the weekend is not far away. 
Time to get the kettle on
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> You can!
> View attachment 654765



Snazzy! On a more practical level, the gnomon attachment points need to be hinged so it can be folded down. ( Health and safety ) I’d certainly be interested in a NATO version with 24 hr watchface. 🤔😉


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2022)

Morning.
We have blue sky with some dappled cloud here.
I have just put out all of our bins . Rubbish and 2 recycling bins .


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2022)

Was it the original Easter Islanders who came up with the saying ?

"You can't see the wood for the trees ! ".


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2022)

The Wellingborough sneezer is back


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2022)

Almost blue skies here
The sun's out
First cuppa went down well


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The Wellingborough sneezer is back



To be fair, this morning you may just be hearing me at long range.

Those naughty plants are pollinating again.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2022)

He looks twice the man he used to be !


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jul 2022)

My computer tells me it is Friday which is the only way to distinguish days of the week now.
Bright sunny morning with a light wind but I am not likely to be out triking as the roads will be jammed. I cannot now escape up into the hills or forest areas as I once could and am confined to a very few roads which are jammed by tourists.
I have been looking at Jorvik mountain trikes which look interesting and could get me on some of the less busy forest roads at least. 
Must put an enquiry up in the appropriate section of the forum and see what others think of them.


----------



## pawl (29 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Long sleeves required again.
> 
> Marmite on toast in 3... 2... 1...



Kudos for the Marmite


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2022)

I'm having breakfast beside Ramsgate Harbour ⚓


----------



## pawl (29 Jul 2022)

First long run in theDacia Stepway Comfort.Mainly motorway and dual carriageway. Returned 46 MPG
A little less exuberant of the right foot wouLd probably seen 50 MPG.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm having breakfast beside Ramsgate Harbour ⚓



Should we call the Coastguard ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Kudos for the Marmite



One has to keep up standards.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jul 2022)

I’m sitting with an ice pack in my groin. 😟


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm having breakfast beside Ramsgate Harbour ⚓


Last time I ate there it was fish and chips accompanied by an uncommonly patient common gull.

I've just pumped up 6 tyres.


----------



## Asa Post (29 Jul 2022)

I have a garden peanut feeder for the birds.
For the last two nights something has pulled it off the branch it hangs on, opened it on the ground, and eaten the nuts.

I suspect a badger.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Should we call the Coastguard ?



Later.... 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Last time I ate there it was fish and chips accompanied by an uncommonly patient common gull.
> 
> I've just pumped up 6 tyres.



Those gulls do like a chip, don't they!! 😂


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2022)

Time for a Seal (Aldi penguin ) bar


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Holy Moly!!!!!
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...-stage?module=lead_hero_story&pgtype=homepage
> 
> One dancer in hospital, seriously ill.



Not looking good. 

https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...g-kong?module=lead_hero_story&pgtype=homepage


----------



## mistyoptic (29 Jul 2022)

pawl said:


> Kudos for the Marmite


Nonononono! *Bovril* is the correct accompaniment for toast


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Jul 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Nonononono! *Bovril* is the correct accompaniment for toast



Marmite and Bovril.

Both manufactured in the Devil's backside.


----------



## mybike (29 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I was in a 44 tonne truck....



Yeh, I took that into account. I presume you didn't go via the road that goes through the reservoirs.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Not looking good.
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong...g-kong?module=lead_hero_story&pgtype=homepage



I read the original: it sounded like a career ending event for the dancers concerned.

The Stage Manager will have to answer a lot of _very _difficult questions, I suspect.


----------



## mybike (29 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> My mate Simon is well known for wearing an akubra hat. If he doesn't wear it, people don't recognise him



I splashed out on a Tilley, which I thought expensive, but I've been wearing it rather a lot. Worth the money.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> Yeh, I took that into account. I presume you didn't go via the road that goes through the reservoirs.



Strictly A roads. Those other ones would be a bit tricky


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I read the original: it sounded like a career ending event for the dancers concerned.
> 
> The Stage Manager will have to answer a lot of _very _difficult questions, I suspect.



The investigation's looking at the people who built the set it seems, and the material used. This screen was 4mx4m and weighed approx. 136kg.

Mr Cookiemonster, who is a Barrister, did say that there's almost certainly going to be criminal charges and a payout to the injured people that'll make their heads spin. HK does have very strict safety laws, on par with the UK/EU, and HK can be very litigious in these kind of cases.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2022)

Lunchtime stroll completed
Can I start to wind down to the weekend now ?


----------



## Hebe (29 Jul 2022)

My smart gas meter is now communicating as it should with the company that initially denied installing it at the beginning of June. Also, there's a growing chance that the solar installation initially planned for the first week in July can happen in the next few weeks. Cats booked in for their vaccinations. It's all go for the mundane chez Hebe today.


----------



## Hebe (29 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Lunchtime stroll completed
> Can I start to wind down to the weekend now ?



Ready, steady, go! Or don't go 😎


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2022)

Hebe said:


> Ready, steady, go! Or don't go 😎



I will take that as a yes


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm surprised nobody has ever built a drive through grocery shop considering how lazy some people are.



Australia has / had drive thru bottle shops (off licences)


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2022)

Warm, sunny and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Had another rough night (yes, I'm looking at you, hot flushes) and feel rather meh as a result. At least the heffalumps have cleared off for another month though. That aside, I've had a good morning watching coverage from Brum and doing a nice bit of writing.

In other news, I've got some tomatoes that are almost ripe. Really looking forward to sampling those - just sliced with a bit of salt and pepper. 

Am not really in the mood, but I do have to run some errands this afternoon. I'm running low on a few groceries and the parental unit needs her prescription. Ordinarily I'd be doing a full grocery shop and yellow sticker lurk this weekend, but there's still way too much in the fridge, so just a top-up shop it is.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> I splashed out on a Tilley, which I thought expensive, but I've been wearing it rather a lot. Worth the money.



My grandad Arthur always used to say "I'm too poor to buy cheap stuff" - and I totally get that.

I've got an Arsenal baseball cap.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2022)

Ramsgate gulls like an ice cream, too... 🐦


----------



## T4tomo (29 Jul 2022)

I've just googled Tilley Hat. Its a brand of bucket hat if anyone was wondering


----------



## fossyant (29 Jul 2022)

Car almost packed, ready to finish work at 4 and escape to Welsh Wales.


----------



## Asa Post (29 Jul 2022)

Asa Post said:


> I have a garden peanut feeder for the birds.
> For the last two nights something has pulled it off the branch it hangs on, opened it on the ground, and eaten the nuts.
> 
> I suspect a badger.



Culprit identified


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2022)

Two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with salami and one with cream cheese and tomato chutney, plus a flat peach, half a lovely ripe mango, some blueberries and two


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with salami and one with cream cheese and tomato chutney, plus a flat peach, half a lovely ripe mango, some blueberries and two


I had half a lovely ripe mango yesterday. I'll be reuniting the remaining with its other half very soon.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had half a lovely ripe mango yesterday. I'll be reuniting the remaining with its other half very soon.



Or should that be "very spoon" 

I leave them in the fruit bowl till they're *really* soft and a bit wrinkly. I avoid pre-cut mango like the plague.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2022)

Anyways, time I went erranding.


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2022)

Prioritising the important things in life


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Prioritising the important things in life
> 
> View attachment 654826



That cone gave me a flashback to " Close Encounters of the Third Kind " 🤔


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2022)

Sitting on the ferry now ready for the return trip. Having great fun watching people in huge Suvs trying to manoeuvre them into place on the deck and clearly struggling despite directions from the ferry staff. 

If you can't drive, why buy a Tonka Toy

If Laurel and Hardy were alive, I'm sure they could work this scene into a short comedy film!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 654808
> 
> 
> Ramsgate gulls like an ice cream, too... 🐦



I'm amazed they can fly on that diet.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Sitting on the ferry now ready for the return trip. Having great fun watching people in huge Suvs trying to manoeuvre them into place on the deck and clearly struggling despite directions from the ferry staff.
> 
> If you can't drive, why buy a Tonka Toy
> 
> If Laurel and Hardy were alive, I'm sure they could work this scene into a short comedy film!



I have that scenario regularly but yesterday saw an almost unbelievable one. They came down a side road with a clearly marked halt sign and drove straight through without stopping or looking but fortunately I know this junction and had my foot over the brake pedal.
At the next T junction feinted left and then turned right followed by the same at a mini roundabout. They then waited until a blind corner on the double track and overtook another car which was doing 50mph. Vanished into the distance and I shudder to think what went on for the rest of their journey. 
I often wonder how on earth some of them actually get here given the standard of driving when they are here.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Jul 2022)

Back to rain again. Forecast is for better on Sunday.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2022)

10 Minutes till the last episode of Neighbours


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2022)

Sun was shining when I was on the ferry but the last twenty miles were in a complete torrential downpour 

Have tipped the water out of my shoes, stuffed everything else in the washing machine and had a shower. Now got a steak and kidney pie and some oven chips in the oven and some nice beer to go with it. 

79 miles today, I might have added to it but it became so wet. I can't remember exactly what I covered the day I rode to the Mull of Galloway but I think I did more today so that's my longest ride post accident.


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> 10 Minutes till the last episode of Neighbours



Thank God for small mercies!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I have that scenario regularly but yesterday saw an almost unbelievable one. They came down a side road with a clearly marked halt sign and drove straight through without stopping or looking but fortunately I know this junction and had my foot over the brake pedal.
> At the next T junction feinted left and then turned right followed by the same at a mini roundabout. They then waited until a blind corner on the double track and overtook another car which was doing 50mph. Vanished into the distance and I shudder to think what went on for the rest of their journey.
> I often wonder how on earth some of them actually get here given the standard of driving when they are here.



What these people don't realise, is that they rely on every other driver being better than them.


----------



## Reynard (29 Jul 2022)

Erranding all sorted, and I got a lot of what I wanted in Tesco on yellow sticker.

Just had the last few leftovers for supper, along with some toast and a 

Now catching up with some action from Birmingham.


----------



## postman (29 Jul 2022)

my mate has posted a quote from a pop star.I had more fun in the 70's being 20, than being 70 in the 20's.Sorry pop star but i beg to differ.My life is so much better.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> 10 Minutes till the last episode of Neighbours



It's pretty rare but sometimes serial killers are good news.

As long as the next series isn't called The People Next Door....


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2022)

I'm listening to Eddi Reader.


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Snazzy! On a more practical level, the gnomon attachment points need to be hinged so it can be folded down. ( Health and safety ) *I’d certainly be interested in a NATO version with 24 hr watchface. *🤔😉


Wouldn't that require a moondial for nighttime operation?


----------



## classic33 (29 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Thank God for small mercies!


They start the re-runs next month.


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2022)

classic33 said:


> They start the re-runs next month.



Thankfully I don't have a TV.


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2022)

Mr dearest Mr. Bassett, 

Could you please explain why there are no pink ones in my liquorice all sorts?

I consider this unacceptable and think I deserve a lifelong supply of liquorice all sorts in compensation. 

I shall await your response. 

Yours faithfully, 
Tyred.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I've just googled Tilley Hat. Its a brand of bucket hat if anyone was wondering


I have the wide brimmed Airflo which isn't a bucket hat.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2022)

I have a  and a couple of buttered crumpets.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2022)

Someone will know...





Enjoy the day.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2022)

Time for a ride


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2022)

Long sleeves again this morning. It'll warm up quickly though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Long sleeves again this morning. It'll warm up quickly though.



I told you it would.


----------



## tyred (30 Jul 2022)

Still raining


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2022)

Finally organised my internet connection, with Lidl of all places.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Those gulls do like a chip, don't they!! 😂



We get a flock circling some trees in the late evening. I think they are after beetles.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2022)

Back from my seaside walk..


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I have that scenario regularly but yesterday saw an almost unbelievable one. They came down a side road with a clearly marked halt sign and drove straight through without stopping or looking but fortunately I know this junction and had my foot over the brake pedal.
> At the next T junction feinted left and then turned right followed by the same at a mini roundabout. They then waited until a blind corner on the double track and overtook another car which was doing 50mph. Vanished into the distance and I shudder to think what went on for the rest of their journey.
> I often wonder how on earth some of them actually get here given the standard of driving when they are here.



I blame the Driving Standards Agency or whatever it's called. They haven't got any ! . Don't bother indicating if you can't see any vehicles about . Why not make it compulsory . It's not going to flatten your battery !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Mr dearest Mr. Bassett,
> 
> Could you please explain why there are no pink ones in my liquorice all sorts?
> 
> ...



I hate the black stuff !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2022)

It looks like I've been roped into a stint at the museum .

If I stand still long enough they will probably think I'm an exhibit !


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2022)

A grey damp start today but not actually raining yet. Also very dark when I got up at 0700 but not too cold at 14.4C outside.


----------



## fossyant (30 Jul 2022)

Had a pootle to a local pub near our caravan last night. We arrived just after they shut the kitchen as it was quiet, but they offered to cook for us. Menu was just pizza or burgers so we had a pizza. After filling up, we pedaled back to the caravan site pub.

A little lad, there with his family, just couldn't resist squeezing my brake levers.  I don't think he'll ever squeeze better than Dura Ace.

What's happened to the weather. Warm but wet in North Wales. MrsF is off for a swim in the sea with a local group later.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Jul 2022)

Big blue today and sun is already doing its stuff mid 30's by lunchtime l recon.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2022)

I found a spider crab carapace this morning..


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2022)

Just ordered a telescopic monopod which in fact I want as a walking aid to keep on my trike. A company specialising in aids for the ancients has a suitable one at £9.50. When I went to pay they had added £15.40 carriage so cancel the deal immediately as this is an absolute rip off which we get used to looking out for here. 
DIL has ordered one using A. Prime which comes free of carriage charges.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2022)

Back home now
First cuppa went down well
Recovering
Normal service will be back soon


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2022)

Second cuppa going down well
Cereal's helping to replace all calories I have just used up on my ride .


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Jul 2022)

Had some organic 100% sheep milk Halloumi arrive with the veg box. I’ve just cut it into postage stamp sized pieces, flash fried it with some Berbere spice and drizzled it with maple syrup. it’s extremely squeaky, so squeaky in fact that Mrs Tenkaykev is convinced we have mice 😉


----------



## mybike (30 Jul 2022)

T4tomo said:


> I've just googled Tilley Hat. Its a brand of bucket hat if anyone was wondering



Similar to akubra hats but not quite as expensive, they are excellent in the rain.


----------



## mybike (30 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Or should that be "very spoon"
> 
> I leave them in the fruit bowl till they're *really* soft and a bit wrinkly. I avoid pre-cut mango like the plague.



Been enjoying English plums.


----------



## Hebe (30 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Mr dearest Mr. Bassett,
> 
> Could you please explain why there are no pink ones in my liquorice all sorts?
> 
> ...


There isn’t a single All Sort that I don’t enjoy. More importantly, non-one else chez Hebe likes them so they tend not to get eaten by anyone else. Perhaps I need to add a bag of them to the pannier, for bike related emergencies. 


Tenkaykev said:


> Had some organic 100% sheep milk Halloumi arrive with the veg box. I’ve just cut it into postage stamp sized pieces, flash fried it with some Berbere spice and drizzled it with maple syrup. it’s extremely squeaky, so squeaky in fact that Mrs Tenkaykev is convinced we have mice 😉


oooh. Love squeaky cheese 

I have walked with Mr Hebe and am now drinking my first coffee of the day.


----------



## mybike (30 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I blame the Driving Standards Agency or whatever it's called. They haven't got any ! . Don't bother indicating if you can't see any vehicles about . Why not make it compulsory . It's not going to flatten your battery !



Never understood that "don't bother indicating". You can't always see & pedestrians need to know too, plus it never hurts to get good habits.


----------



## Speicher (30 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I blame the Driving Standards Agency or whatever it's called. They haven't got any ! . Don't bother indicating if you can't see any vehicles about . Why not make it compulsory . It's not going to flatten your battery !



Just because you cannot see them, it does not mean that there are no other cars. 

 I do not mean that they can spontaneously appear from nowhere on second thoughts yes they can. They could be around a slight bend in the road, or a dip in the road.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> Similar to akubra hats but not quite as expensive, they are excellent in the rain.



Can you fold them down and put them in a bag? That's the main disadvantage of my otherwise excellent Akubra.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I blame the Driving Standards Agency or whatever it's called. They haven't got any ! . Don't bother indicating if you can't see any vehicles about . Why not make it compulsory . It's not going to flatten your battery !



It isn't compulsory?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2022)

In the interests of balance, had a patient driver today. I was riding along a pavement/cycleway and a truck crossed it to go into a garage. As I approached he stopped dead, which often means they've found they're in the wrong petrol bay and they're going to reverse. 

If I stopped I'd be in the blind spot, directly behind him. I knew there was traffic behind me but the only place to go was the road and I didn't want to take my eyes off that truck. I accelerated, dropped into the road so I had a bit more space if he suddenly reversed and rolled past the truck in the gutter, then bounced byck off the road. The driver behind may have seen the issue but they held back and gave me space for the half second it took.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2022)

Sat watching the world go by on Pitsford fishing lodge reserve


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Jul 2022)

I live in a village in SW France population of about 220 people and tonight there is a Fête de la lumière ...l take it that there will be lots of food and enough alcohol to enable everyone to be "lit -up" or as we say in France "lumière"


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2022)

Warm, grey and breezy here chez Casa Reynard. And it's been spitting intermittently with rain all morning.

I slept really well (yayyyy!) despite a very odd dream, and I have had a very quiet morning watching coverage from Birmingham. Currently got a feed from the velodrome. I have also done some paperwork and a load of laundry.

More of my Tumbling Tom tomatoes are showing serious signs of ripening, so really looking forward to them now. All of my plants have a heck of a lot of fruit on them regardless of the variety, so I'll be well kept in tomatoes, both for eating and chutneying. I think @mudsticks would be proud of my efforts. 

This afternoon, I shall be watching the Formula E from London. One of my friends is manning the post at Turn 10.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2022)

mybike said:


> Been enjoying English plums.



I've got to wait. Mine aren't quite ripe yet.


----------



## Hebe (30 Jul 2022)

We have walked to Lidl and back. Car charging, second coffee in progress and I'm going to respond to a local cycling and walking consultation.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jul 2022)

Bowls, netball, cycling and rugby 7's already watched today. What a great games.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2022)

Some very isolated showers. Went up to visit my wildlife pal and he was just going out about a couple of miles to collect his car which was left at the road end so I continued up to wait and got chatting to a friend with a caravan who was camping on his land. Nice sunshine at his house but he came back soaked after a very heavy shower we never saw.
Got the usual tour of has garden and got a cucumber to take home. Very mixed growth this year and he is very disappointed with his onions which he specialises in growing.
He is suffering for an old ankle injury he got years ago in a quad bike accident and remarked that it was pretty bad as he was walking nearly as bad as I was.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of wholemeal toast with salami, plus a nectarine, half a mango and two 

Watched the Formula E. Good race, but my man got dumped out on the first lap. F1 qually listened to. Laundry hung up, TV licence paid for, voting registration form done and tomatoes fed and watered.

Now time for a  and a packet of crisps.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2022)

The Uig to Lochmaddy ferry could not dock at Lochmaddy yesterday as another boat had tied up alongside and the crew had vanished. They were threatening to return to Uig without landing vehicles or passengers but they managed to resolve the situation somehow. Presumably there were insurance implications if the ferry terminal staff had tried to remove it.
For a while I was de facto piermaster here and yotties were the bane of my existence. They tied up without permission and refused to move off to let commercial traffic such as a coal carrying puffer come alongside.
"I am a friend of your directors and will have you sacked for speaking to me like that" was a gambit one tried. I produced a sharp knife and told him in that case I was just going to cut his mooring ropes. He moved.
There is also the story of Yacht Splinter who asked MV Columba if he would have to move to let them alongside.
The answer from Columba was no he did not have to move if did not want to but he would very soon have to change his boat name to Yacht Matchwood if he did not move.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2022)

Ouch!!!


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ouch!!!



Horrible wasn’t it!


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Horrible wasn’t it!



Yeah... Eyewatering doesn't even begin to describe it. I could do the maths for that impact, but I really don't want to.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2022)

Looks like a broken collarbone for Joe. Ouch. 

Matt's got no skin on his arris. Not sure he's going to be able to sit comfortably for a while...


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2022)

I've just shared my packet of salted crisps with Madam Poppy.

Madam Poppy loves crisps as much as I do.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2022)

Packing the contents of the apartment into boxes.

I'm trying to be organised but I really don't think it's worth it...


----------



## Illaveago (30 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It isn't compulsory?



My son's FIL kept failing his driving his driving instructor test because of using his indicator too often or when he needn't have .

It's all very well going into a roundabout thinking that there is nobody around . Exiting and seeing a poor pedestrian halfway across the road because they didn't know that they were leaving on that road !
It has happened to me . Use it or lose it springs to mind !



I have a nice pointed hammer !


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2022)

Rain forecast for tomorrow morning 
Surprise gp grid placing 
Someone on here will be happy


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2022)

Time to do some prep for supper. Fancy popping off to Indonesia...


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Rain forecast for tomorrow morning
> Surprise gp grid placing
> Someone on here will be happy



Watching later.


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2022)

Cats fed - they shared a can of Gourmet. My supper is all prepped, just need to chuck it together. That's the beauty of asian cooking.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Looks like a broken collarbone for Joe. Ouch.
> 
> Matt's got no skin on his arris. Not sure he's going to be able to sit comfortably for a while...


They both went down really hard there. So hard that Joe Truman was ''lucky'' to have only been unconscious for a couple of minutes.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Watching later.



We are as well 
Just had an evening stroll looks like a day with 25k steps


----------



## mistyoptic (30 Jul 2022)

Nice bbq chicken marinaded in chipotle and ginger, with roasted potatoes and salad. Now in the conservatory with a dram


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2022)

I am full of Nasi Goreng


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> They both went down really hard there. So hard that Joe Truman was ''lucky'' to have only been unconscious for a couple of minutes.



Yeah, it was a horrible one. Let's face it, they were cranked up to 70 kph, so any unscheduled dismount is going to be a biggie.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2022)

So will we get some rain overnight ?


----------



## classic33 (30 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So will we get some rain overnight ?


Aye, how much is another question though.


----------



## mistyoptic (30 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So will we get some rain overnight ?


happening here in Staffordshire


----------



## Reynard (30 Jul 2022)

Nothing as yet in this little corner of east cambs.


----------



## dave r (30 Jul 2022)

biggs682 said:


> So will we get some rain overnight ?



I hope so, and a lot of it, my garden's parched.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jul 2022)

There were a couple of spots of rain while I was out this afternoon. And I do mean just a couple!


----------



## tyred (30 Jul 2022)

The latest logged codes on the Czech patient are suggesting an air flow meter problem so I'll have to try that now I suppose as it is easy. My mechanic friend thinks it will probably turn out to be a worn timing chain throwing the timing out slightly. Apparently these engines are prone to it. 

Meanwhile I started my Peugeot today for the first time in about two months and it started instantly and ran smoothly and it doesn't even have either camshaft sensor or air mass meter.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2022)

No rain here on Cliftonville seafront..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> No rain here on Cliftonville seafront..


Margate? You were in Ramsgate the other day so I'm guessing you're holidaying in Kent at the moment.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Margate? You were in Ramsgate the other day so I'm guessing you're holidaying in Kent at the moment.



Yep, we're on the sunny Isle of Thanet!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep, we're on the sunny Isle of Thanet!


Kent has a strange idea of what an Isle is. There's even an Isle of Grain out on the Hoo peninsula. I think it must mean bits of the mainland that stick out to the east.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jul 2022)

We have some rain


----------



## Speicher (30 Jul 2022)

I have just been reliably informed by Bob that is is raining.


----------



## tyred (30 Jul 2022)

I think I shall retire to bed for some rest and recuperation.


----------



## classic33 (31 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> I think I shall retire to bed for some rest and recuperation.


Do, not think.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Kent has a strange idea of what an Isle is. There's even an Isle of Grain out on the Hoo peninsula. I think it must mean bits of the mainland that stick out to the east.



Likewise here out in the fens. Although they really *were* islands back in the day...


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2022)

I have a  and two crumpets with butter and golden syrup.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2022)

Falling asleep here, so maybe I should go to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Kent has a strange idea of what an Isle is. There's even an Isle of Grain out on the Hoo peninsula. I think it must mean bits of the mainland that stick out to the east.





Reynard said:


> Likewise here out in the fens. Although they really *were* islands back in the day...




The Wantsum Channel separates Thanet from mainland Kent. 



And they have the Wantsum Morris Men to assert their independence.. 👍


----------



## Hebe (31 Jul 2022)

Raining here.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2022)

Only a few spots of rain by the seaside. Barely enough to notice though thunderstorms are predicted for late morning ⚡


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2022)

3 mile walk walked with Bonnie. She smells of seaweed. 
MrsPete won't be amused when she rises from her slumber...


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Likewise here out in the fens. Although they really *were* islands back in the day...


And down here, the Isles of Portland / Purbeck. I once did some work in the stone quarries thereabouts, on my first visit to the one in thePurbecks there was a young stonemason doing some intricate carving work, he was still working on it when I returned a couple of weeks later. It was to be a piece of remedial work for, iirc, Portsmouth Cathedral. The work had been started in 1936 but was interrupted by the war, and only restarted some time later. They also made and carved headstones, tongue in cheek I asked if I could get a discount, the owner said yes, just let us know your date of birth and we’ll do that for you, the final date will have to be filled in later of course.😀


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2022)

Morning.
Light drizzle here . It was enough to make Georgie come indoors . He was waiting for me in the kitchen for his breakfast . He ate some of it and has now gone out .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2022)

I'm not a footballist but from what I have seen from the few bits of the women's match on the TV their game looks far more interesting than any men's games . I won't go as far as saying exciting as that would be going too far !
From what I have seen it would appear that the men need glasses as they don't seem to be able to see the goal until they are nearly touching it and even then miss ! 
I won't be watching the match today as that would only jinx it. We haven't watched any so far.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Jul 2022)

I have officially changed my Favourite French Viennoiserie from the pain au chocolat to the Pain au Raisin!


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2022)

Only a 6 mile blackberry picking ride this morning.
Must have rained well overnight as the cycle path has puddles
Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa going down well


----------



## fossyant (31 Jul 2022)

Been wet all night in North Wales. Sun out and a breeze so giving it another brew to let the roads dry, then out.

Not feeling it as had a disturbed night from some chavs who had rented a van opposite (rarely see the owners/very quiet), but this lot were either very drunk, on drugs or both. Tonnes of shouting and one lad wandering up and down the lane swearing at 2am. I need a noisey petrol lawn mower.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2022)

The BBC says it's a moderate breeze, I say it's a fresh breeze. The through draft was blowing my bedroom curtains out of the window so I had to open them fully. Cool with unbroken cloud cover.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2022)

Morning all. A very fine drizzle has just started in the south east corner of Suffolk, the sky is a uniform dark grey colour and it's quite breezy but very warm.

I think a day at home doing a few domestics and watching or listening to various sports on the TV or radio will be had today.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2022)

And in the time it took to type & submit the above it's stopped raining. 2nd coffee time.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2022)

Second cuppa going down well.
Washing up to be done


----------



## Hebe (31 Jul 2022)

Walked to Sainsbury's in the rain to get the things I couldn't get at Lidl yesterday. Made an extravagantly large pot of coffee to use up the last of the pack. 



deptfordmarmoset said:


> The BBC says it's a moderate breeze, I say it's a fresh breeze.


I never quite understand the BBC wind classification. Other than gentle.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 Jul 2022)

Attended my first pride event yesterday (Belfast) Grossly overwhelming for a hermit like me but really glad I went after the fact.

Love truly is love 🏳️‍🌈


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2022)

Grey and humid here chez Casa Reynard after heavy overnight rain.

I am having a day in front of the TV and various laptops keeping tabs on all the motor racing and the other sport. Had a banging first touring car race from Knockhill, although the Mini race was less so. My mate RJN isn't doing the commentary from Knockhill this weekend as he's feeling under the weather. Dave Addison is over at Spa for the 24 hours.

Horrible crash in the scratch race heat in the Commonwealths 

Gearing up to make some luncheon and settle down to the F1 on the radio.


----------



## fossyant (31 Jul 2022)

Glad for the breeze as it dried the Welsh roads up. Good ride, despite a lady in a Q8 panzer getting impatient with the motorhome and mundano that were doing 20 - 25 in a built up area in front of me, then trying to push me out of the way as I decided not to pass both cars. A swift and polite, 'move over and back off' shifted her.

She pulled up next to me flashing her lights at the car in front with no respect for my position. Soon backed off. If she hadn't, I'd have put my carbon soles road shoes in the shiney door.


----------



## mybike (31 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Can you fold them down and put them in a bag? That's the main disadvantage of my otherwise excellent Akubra.



Yes,


----------



## mybike (31 Jul 2022)

So when did the school holidays start.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2022)

MrsPete got waspied on the palm of her hand on Margate seafront! 🐝


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2022)

I can feel a lazy afternoon coming on


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jul 2022)

Lovely sunny day here so got out early for a trike run. Met one runner who used to work for us but now retired as well as two cars and one van.
Definitely the time to go out on a Sunday morning for a nice peaceful bimble.
Still struck by the lack of bird life compared to a few years ago.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2022)

Sunny and hot here. 26C indoors .
Having a day with the fairies again . Must have done a bit too much yesterday .


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of a piri-piri chicken and mozzarella toastie, plus a tangerine, a chocolate cake bar and a 

Enjoyed the Hungarian GP, and now back to paying full attention to the BTCC meeting from Knockhill.


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Enjoyed the Hungarian GP, and now back to paying full attention to the BTCC meeting from Knockhill.



Not all that far from me but I’ve only been a couple times many years ago. Karts one time and I can’t remember what else.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2022)

Reynard said:


> Horrible crash in the scratch race heat in the Commonwealths


I'm glad I missed that. It sounds horrific.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm glad I missed that. It sounds horrific.



It was. Made yesterday's one in the Keirin look like a bit of nothing.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Jul 2022)

Some real leather handlebar tape arrived yesterday. It is dark brown . I'm too wooly headed to do anything with it apart from snif it .


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not all that far from me but I’ve only been a couple times many years ago. Karts one time and I can’t remember what else.



I've got a soft spot for the place, as it's where one of my best racing memories was made.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2022)

Touring car race 3, reversed grid, what could *possibly* go wrong? 

They were dropping like flies in the Ginettas just now.


----------



## mistyoptic (31 Jul 2022)

Twenty six miles on the tandem with an obligatory stop at the ice cream farm. Now time for a


----------



## tyred (31 Jul 2022)

Came on the aftermath of a collision between a motorcyclist and a Golf. Not exactly sure how the collision occurred. Motorcyclist was lying on the road being attended by the paramedics and didn't look too good  I hope he will be okay. 

It really makes you realise how fragile life is and all road users should slow down, take more care and be more aware of what is happening around us.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jul 2022)

In my working life I was on call 168 hrs per week for a long time and 70 or 80 hour weeks were not uncommon in the early days before we had a major refurbishment of the distillery as there were constant breakdowns due to machinery well past it's usable age.
I find it difficult still to sit and just do nothing so today I decided to wash the kitchen floor using a mop and bucket. Job went well and when finished I tipped to contents of the bucket into the loo.
Unfortunately there was coarse grit in the bucket which will not flush away under normal flushing and lies looking unsightly in the bottom of the pan. So I now I have to get a bucket of clean water in a clean bucket and tip it in hoping it will flush the grit past the U bend. Otherwise it is time for the long gloves if I can find them and try to scoop it out.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2022)

i was right. That touring car race was a real hammer and tongs affair. Unfortunately, my man got spat into the scenery on the first lap. Bugger. 

Anyway, back to the football...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Jul 2022)

Is it just me or does the German manager look like Jürgen Klinsmann?


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2022)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Chapeau the girls!!!


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2022)

Oooh.. That went well ⚽


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2022)

Well done ladies


----------



## Hebe (31 Jul 2022)

I didn’t think I’d get a in today, but the weather picked up this afternoon and I nipped out for 9 miles In the lanes. It was lovely, there was a bunny running alongside me for part of it. Thanks to @tyred ‘s earlier post on this thread I have added emergency All Sorts to my pannier, along with an emergency clip should I fail to eat them all. Although they are the Lidl version.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not all that far from me but I’ve only been a couple times many years ago. Karts one time and I can’t remember what else.


I went to a couple of the BTCC meetings there in the early '90s. It's a long drive up from here.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Jul 2022)

So much for having a day at home. Once I'd done the ironing and watched the first BTCC & Mini races, I got a bit restless so grabbed the pocket radio and a pair of earphones and went out for a couple of hours wandering around the local lanes & footpaths while listening to the Hungarian Grand Prix. I'll now have to watch it as it sounded quite interesting.


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2022)

Now watching the F1 highlights, and then there will be the second Formula E race from London for dessert.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2022)

Nice sunset this evening 🌇


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2022)

Thursday's Citroen is nice just a shame it's a Citroen


----------



## Reynard (31 Jul 2022)

I'm going to make a  and then watch the Formula E.


----------



## tyred (31 Jul 2022)

It's 23 minutes past bed time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2022)

I went on a 13 mile+ ride. Went a little out of my way in search of the elusive fall wildflowers


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2022)

Now eating homemade fajitas.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2022)

PPFDOTM NR 😎


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2022)

Right, that's the Formula E watched. I've got motor racing coming out of my ears today.

Yeah, I know. That's about 10 hours of TV time.

Yup, I'm a bit bonkers. 

I need another 

There's also the footage from Spa lurking somewhere on the Tube of You, but I think I've had enough for one day.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR 😎


In early on Yorkshire Day.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2022)

I wonder if Ernie will visit


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2022)

just checked Ernie status and announcements are tomorrow 
First cuppa went down well 
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2022)

Morning .
Are you all going to thank me for not watching the football last night ? 

I didn't want to jinx things !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2022)

Now ! Am I mad ?

We close down coal fired and nuclear power stations before we have replacements on stream ! 

They just announced Hinckley point is closing down !


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Now ! Am I mad ?
> 
> We close down coal fired and nuclear power stations before we have replacements on stream !
> 
> They just announced Hinckley point is closing down !



Very strange indeed , you would like to think someone knows what they are doing


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Very strange indeed , you would like to think someone knows what they are doing



You would hope so but it doesn't look that way !

I get the picture of someone painting themselves into a corner ! 

I now know where the original people of Easter Island went !


----------



## oldwheels (1 Aug 2022)

Cloudy but bright today. 
Just noticed some touroid out doing healthy walkies in shorts and t shirts with small children and dogs in tow. Temperature is still only 10.9C but since we are on holiday it must be done.
Today I have nothing pressing to do but mebbe make some device to level up the floor at side rear door on my car to get a pair of wheelchair ramps at the same level.
The bow visor on one of the Outer Isles ferries is out of action so many will have to reverse off or on. We get this occasionally and the chaos can be imagined as many touroid have no idea how to reverse.
At Kirkwall you have to reverse down a ramp with a right angle bend to get on the ferry after midnight to Lerwick. Been there and managed ok with a motorhome but many with cars had hairy fits at the idea and made a right hash of it.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Cloudy but bright today.
> Just noticed some touroid out doing healthy walkies in shorts and t shirts with small children and dogs in tow. Temperature is still only 10.9C but since we are on holiday it must be done.
> Today I have nothing pressing to do but mebbe make some device to level up the floor at side rear door on my car to get a pair of wheelchair ramps at the same level.
> The bow visor on one of the Outer Isles ferries is out of action so many will have to reverse off or on. We get this occasionally and the chaos can be imagined as many touroid have no idea how to reverse.
> At Kirkwall you have to reverse down a ramp with a right angle bend to get on the ferry after midnight to Lerwick. Been there and managed ok with a motorhome but many with cars had hairy fits at the idea and made a right hash of it.



Is there a big drop if you cock it up ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2022)

At work in the "small" shop. I don't dislike this but we have no clients today, so I'm getting a bit bored. 

Fortunately it's only half a day and we close at 2pm, so once I've tidied up and sorted out the till, I can be back home just after three.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2022)

I think we have a cat staying with us ! 

I put down cat food and it mysteriously vanishes !


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Now ! Am I mad ?
> 
> We close down coal fired and nuclear power stations before we have replacements on stream !
> 
> They just announced Hinckley point is closing down !


They reckon customers may face power cuts as a result. 
"C" is five years away, currently.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Is there a big drop if you cock it up ?



This is for a folding mobility scooter which weighs in theory 17.5Kg Does not sound much but I fear an incipient hernia when lifting it. Since I have the ramps anyway for my trike which goes unfolded in by the rear door I might as well use them to get the scooter in the side door. The door is just wide enough but there is a footwell about 12 inches deep which means the floor is not level right up to the front seat.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> This is for a folding mobility scooter which weighs in theory 17.5Kg Does not sound much but I fear an incipient hernia when lifting it. Since I have the ramps anyway for my trike which goes unfolded in by the rear door I might as well use them to get the scooter in the side door. The door is just wide enough but there is a footwell about 12 inches deep which means the floor is not level right up to the front seat.



No . I meant reversing off the ferry !


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2022)

Give me strength and patience this afternoon please


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Give me strength and patience this afternoon please



Sounds like you have a problem to deal with ....best of luck !


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2022)

Grey, warm and humid here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, but I'm still in sleep deficit. Anyways, I have had a productive morning in the kitchen. I triaged all my remaining vegetables, which were looking rather tired. The only casualty was a bag of spinach that I'd bought on sticker, and that's gone into the compost. Usually those will keep a couple of weeks or more, but not this time. Hey ho... I have some mushrooms that I will fry up this afternoon and then put them in a tupperware in the fridge. I can use those for an omelette later in the week. 

The remainder of the veg will be diverted either into soup or into a big pot of veggie curry. The sauce for the curry is already simmering away in the crock pot, and I'll be adding sweet potato, peppers, green beans, broccoli and a can of chick peas later.

I've also done some writing - mainly tidying up what I did yesterday, but also turning some quick notes I scribbled down the other night into a scene in the chapter that I'm working on.

And it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The bow visor on one of the Outer Isles ferries is out of action so many will have to reverse off or on. We get this occasionally and the chaos can be imagined as many touroid have no idea how to reverse.
> At Kirkwall you have to reverse down a ramp with a right angle bend to get on the ferry after midnight to Lerwick. Been there and managed ok with a motorhome but many with cars had hairy fits at the idea and made a right hash of it.



It's a bit like when they used to run the Sea Cat between Dover (from the old hoverport) and Oostende. If you got loaded first at one end, you were right up in the spiral in the bow (no bow doors on these things), you had to reverse out of there at the other.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2022)

Patience is a virtue not sure what happened to mine


----------



## oldwheels (1 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> No . I meant reversing off the ferry !



Sorry, misunderstanding.
You would have to have pretty hefty vehicle to drop anywhere but instead a big bill for bodywork repairs.
The ramp is well protected nowadays as the elfin safety fairy has been to visit but the main source of damage would be inside the ferry where other vehicles as quite close.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2022)

I've been underground twice today! 
Once at the Shell Grotto  then into Margate Caves

🔦


----------



## oldwheels (1 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's a bit like when they used to run the Sea Cat between Dover (from the old hoverport) and Oostende. If you got loaded first at one end, you were right up in the spiral in the bow (no bow doors on these things), you had to reverse out of there at the other.



One of Calmac’s senior managers once told me was skipper on that for a while. Once clear of Dover harbour he said to the others on the bridge “ let’s see what this bird can do” and opened the throttles wide. Cannot remember what speed he reached but arrived at the destination port so early they had to jill around for a bit as the dock workers at the destination refused to leave their wine break early.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of wholemeal toast, one slice with prosciutto, one with cream cheese & chutney, plus a fruit salad (pear, mango, nectarine & blueberries) and two


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2022)

I cut my ride short due to wind and rain. Only about thirty miles. Had planned twice that. Got well and truely soaked for a second time in less than a week.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> One of Calmac’s senior managers once told me was skipper on that for a while. Once clear of Dover harbour he said to the others on the bridge “ let’s see what this bird can do” and opened the throttles wide. Cannot remember what speed he reached but arrived at the destination port so early they had to jill around for a bit as the dock workers at the destination refused to leave their wine break early.



Standard cruising speed was about 40 to 45 knots IIRC, double that of the fastest of the ferries that used to work that crossing. The Prins Filip was 22 knots, the slowest, the Reine Astrid only 17. Although the gas turbines on the Diamant and Rapide could kick up to well beyond the 40. I used to love standing at the stern, just to feel that "oooomph" 

Although the crossing was very dependent on the tides and currents as well, so you could do Dover-Oostende in about an hour and a half if everything was in your favour.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2022)

Ouch, another nasty crash in the velodrome...


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2022)

Record amount of time using Excel without it doing weirdness today: nearly 30 minutes.

Of course it made up for this by crashing, then not letting me exit so I had to crash the entire computer to get out. Now it's restarted I'll see how much work I just lost...


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Standard cruising speed was about 40 to 45 knots IIRC, double that of the fastest of the ferries that used to work that crossing. The Prins Filip was 22 knots, the slowest, the Reine Astrid only 17. Although the gas turbines on the Diamant and Rapide could kick up to well beyond the 40. I used to love standing at the stern, just to feel that "oooomph"
> 
> Although the crossing was very dependent on the tides and currents as well, so you could do Dover-Oostende in about an hour and a half if everything was in your favour.



I used to work on the hovercraft from Pegwell Bay (Ramsgate).


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Record amount of time using Excel without it doing weirdness today: nearly 30 minutes.
> 
> Of course it made up for this by crashing, then not letting me exit so I had to crash the entire computer to get out. Now it's restarted I'll see how much work I just lost...



And... crashed once again...


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2022)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeee! Trotty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I used to work on the hovercraft from Pegwell Bay (Ramsgate).



I've sailed out of Pegwell Bay when the Belgian ferries used to go out of Ramsgate in the mid 90s. A right PITA to get to compared to Dover, but a much better harbour, especially in foul weather.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2022)

Time to relax after a fairly stressful couple of hours


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2022)

Still pouring. Not much in the cupboard but can't be bothered walking to the shop and getting wet again. 

I wonder will I have beans on toast or toast on beans.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Aug 2022)

Started out as a nice sunny day so I went out to Glengorm by car to try the new to me mobility scooter. The road is relatively smooth and the road squad have been out resurfacing the really bad bits. It is also mostly fairly quiet being a dead end tho' the castle, farm and cafe as well as lots of nice walks are there.
Terrifying as it is a 3 wheeler and adverse amber makes it feel very unstable. 
I bought it via a reputable shop but they were only displaying it and it was a private deal so no come back to them. Good price tho'.
The camber does not affect my trike but I will have to persevere and get used to the handling of the scooter.
It is now pouring rain battering on my front windows.


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Still pouring. Not much in the cupboard but can't be bothered walking to the shop and getting wet again.
> 
> I wonder will I have beans on toast or toast on beans.



I can trebuchet over a veggie curry if you want...


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2022)

Just watered the tomatoes. My slicing tomatoes (Marmande & Supersteak) are turning into absolute whoppers. 

Mind, the cherry tomatoes are the size of golf balls, sooooooo...


----------



## Hebe (1 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been underground twice today!
> Once at the Shell Grotto  then into Margate Caves
> 
> 🔦



View: https://youtu.be/AE1ct5yEuVY


 (if the link doesn’t show right it’s The Jam…)


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> And... crashed once again...



Finally worked out a dodge so when the same thing happened for the third time I could get rid of the d*** window without crashing everything. Mwahahaaaa... take that machines... (saves work hurriedly)


----------



## Hebe (1 Aug 2022)

I had a sneaky few miles on Miss Hebe’s Liv hybrid this afternoon, with the saddle raised quite a few inches. It’s a lovely fit and she’s away for a couple more days 

Also, had a sneaky burger and fries from the local van for lunch, which to be honest was the reason for the sneaky 7 miles immediately afterwards and also the reason that dinner tonight will be yoghurt and fruit.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been underground twice today!
> Once at the Shell Grotto  then into Margate Caves
> 
> 🔦



I only learned of the shell grotto a couple of years ago after seeing it on the TV.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (1 Aug 2022)

Dog 1 poorly. Prognosis poor. Life all rather sad


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2022)

Why won't people learn to close up in traffic jams?  People were stuck on roundabouts due to some selfish idiot leaving a 2 car space because they couldn't be bothered to let the handbrake off! 
Because of that idiot there were jams forming on other roads which could have been flowing normally .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ouch, another nasty crash in the velodrome...


That London velodrome is cursed this year.

Still, good to see Laura Kenny add another gold to her sizeable collection.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Aug 2022)

on the flip side of my Dad's passing ... great turn-out at his wake. lot's of speakers. looking forward to moving forward & Mom rebounding. it's been a tough cpl of months. maybe I can get the bike out of the basement again!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> on the flip side of my Dad's passing ... great turn-out at his wake. lot's of speakers. looking forward to moving forward & Mom rebounding. it's been a tough cpl of months. maybe I can get the bike out of the basement again!



My sympathies @rockyroller. I'm glad to hear there are some bright spots for you both.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2022)

Despite Excel's best efforts I've finally made a price list for parts at work.

Knowing how vindictive the programme can be, I've saved a PDF as well...


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2022)

I thought there was something wrong with my eyesight but then I realised my glasses were dirty. 

Glasses now cleaned and normal service has been resumed.


----------



## postman (1 Aug 2022)

Busy day in Lancashire. First job was to remove three rotten 6 x 5 fence panels and replace with 6 x 4 why smaller well me and Mrs P could not lift anything bigger.once that was done I spent two two hour stints weeding a stupid block driveway. Never again next time I say no and someone else can do it,I will suggest paying somebody.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> Busy day in Lancashire. First job was to remove three rotten 6 x 5 fence panels and replace with 6 x 4 why smaller well me and Mrs P could not lift anything bigger.once that was done I spent two two hour stints weeding a stupid block driveway. Never again next time I say no and someone else can do it,I will suggest paying somebody.



Send them a bill; you'll never be asked again.


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2022)

Opera web browser wants to do an update. I'm sure it will look just exactly like the current version.


----------



## postman (1 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Send them a bill; you'll never be asked again.


Its the father in laws house.But it's always me that does the DIY .


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2022)

Lovely big bowl of veggie tikka masala with bread & butter on the side. 

*burp*


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> on the flip side of my Dad's passing ... great turn-out at his wake. lot's of speakers. looking forward to moving forward & Mom rebounding. it's been a tough cpl of months. maybe I can get the bike out of the basement again!



Sending hugs from all of us here chez Casa Reynard xxx


----------



## Reynard (1 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That London velodrome is cursed this year.
> 
> Still, good to see Laura Kenny add another gold to her sizeable collection.



Mmmm, the commentators did raise the point (and it is a valid one) that the crashes were down to the disparity of skill and experience between the cyclists in the field, and that it is why that the vast majority of the events in the velodrome at the Commonwealth Games are against the clock as opposed to having the bunch racing events that we see at the Worlds.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Aug 2022)

I need to change the filters in my water jugs this wek. I will still have a couple left over, but does anybody have any experience of the Maxtra+ compatible filters over the genuine Britta versions?


----------



## Jenkins (1 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think we have a cat staying with us !
> 
> I put down cat food and it mysteriously vanishes !


Check it's not hedgehogs coming in for a quick snack.


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2022)

I rescued a huge spider from the bath and put it outside.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Aug 2022)

The case of the missing grapes ! 

My wife and I noticed that one of our grape vines had some small grapes on it . Today we couldn't find them ! 

The grapes were small , about the size of small peas. We can't think what could have taken them .


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The case of the missing grapes !
> 
> My wife and I noticed that one of our grape vines had some small grapes on it . Today we couldn't find them !
> 
> The grapes were small , about the size of small peas. We can't think what could have taken them .



Birds, perhaps? I am trying to manage mine to be larger this year. That not working out, I will replace, and get some more suitable for my climate. My ma would be so disappointed in me.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2022)

I've loads of grapes on my vine this year - it's a dual-purpose variety called Phoenix that I picked up in Lidl several years ago now. It's a German variety that does well in cooler climates, but it seems to have appreciated the hot, dry weather we've had here. Maybe they'll be sweet enough to actually eat this year. Usually, I make grape and apple jelly.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2022)

Time I put the reading away and tootled off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2022)

Good morning.

Surprisingly cool at the moment; long sleeves again.



Jenkins said:


> Check it's not hedgehogs coming in for a quick snack.



Ninja Hedgehogs; never seen but quite numerous.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2022)

Last day at the seaside 😔 
Dog walk on the beach & harbour wall first, then pack the cars and head to the Spitfire & Hurricane museum at Manston Airport before fish & chips somewhere.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2022)

Hope you have had a good break @PeteXXX ?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
Kettle is on 
Must check Ernie


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2022)

Thank you uncle ernie it all adds up 
First cuppa going down well


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Hope you have had a good break @PeteXXX ?



It's been fun, ta 👍 
I wish I could have fit the bike in and done the Viking Trail, though! Next time, maybe..


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2022)

Thank you Ernie. That's a tank of petrol!!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's been fun, ta 👍
> I wish I could have fit the bike in and done the Viking Trail, though! Next time, maybe..



That's good then
Always a next time


----------



## Illaveago (2 Aug 2022)

Morning .
Pigeon racing ! 
I've been doing a bit recently . Not with a Pigeon loft and all that, but I have come across a couple in the past week or so whilst out on a ride that have taken off from the road in front of me and I have managed to tag along with them for a while . They give me a bit of a surprised look when they discover that I am still behind them !


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Thank you Ernie. That's a tank of petrol!!


You won the jackpot then!


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2022)

Morning all. I do wish people would stop asking me complicated work questions before the first cuppa of the day has been consumed.

ERNIE appears to have give my prizes to Evri and they've lost them so no bonus spending money this month


----------



## oldwheels (2 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Send them a bill; you'll never be asked again.



A bit like the doctor who met a solicitor at a party and remarked that he was plagued by people asking for free medical advice and how did the solicitor cope with the same.
"Easy I do as I am now doing and making out a bill for £50. You can pay me now or have a month credit."


----------



## oldwheels (2 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The case of the missing grapes !
> 
> My wife and I noticed that one of our grape vines had some small grapes on it . Today we couldn't find them !
> 
> The grapes were small , about the size of small peas. We can't think what could have taken them .



Blackbirds usually try to get mine.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Aug 2022)

Wet and windy today and worse forecast for tomorrow. My neighbour has taken down his flags again so that is a sure sign of high winds to come soon.
Ernie has had the cheek to give me nothing this month. First blank this year.
Cooking for the freezer since I am stuck indoors and mebbe a fruit loaf as well.


----------



## mistyoptic (2 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Why won't people learn to close up in traffic jams?  People were stuck on roundabouts due to some selfish idiot leaving a 2 car space because they couldn't be bothered to let the handbrake off!
> Because of that idiot there were jams forming on other roads which could have been flowing normally .


Is that worse than the ones who cause a jam because they *don’t* leave a gap at roundabouts?


----------



## DCLane (2 Aug 2022)

Two day's drive from Yorkshire, across France to the Vendée done safely, although I did clonk a height warning barrier with the bikes - no damage fortunately.

The B&B near Rouen was 'rustic' but OK as the Chambre d'hote I used previously has changed ownership and wasn't open when I was booking.

Bike ride out to the coast at Sion for a coffee early this morning and son no. 2 has gone off on a longer training ride because he's racing tomorrow evening. I'm off for a swim instead.


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2022)

My son's stuck in Belgium, injector fault - didn't think to sort it at the start of his holiday a week ago though (too bust watching racing at Spa and partying), now holed up in a hotel in Liege on his own whilst the AA inspect his car and decide on best course of action - fix there or ship him and car home. Fortunately he listened to me about getting European Cover.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2022)

Ernie won't let me in! I think I'll wait until the queue has died down.


----------



## postman (2 Aug 2022)

It's cleaning Tuesday in Lancashire, so that means a fish and chip lunch at Seniors Restaurant in Poulton le Fylde,and they are so good,a nice breadcake so I can make a fish buttie. What's not to like.Roll on lunchtime.


----------



## mistyoptic (2 Aug 2022)

Met Office’s idea of 10% chance of rain is hammering against the conservatory roof


----------



## DCLane (2 Aug 2022)

@mistyoptic - currently it's hot and sunny here in the Vendée. The forecast for the next 10 days is also 'hot and sunny '.

Sorry!


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Thank you uncle ernie it all adds up
> First cuppa going down well



3 x £25 today. I've only had£25 in ther last 7 months and with a full maxed out account. Disappointing.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2022)

Salty seadog said:


> 3 x £25 today. I've only had£25 in ther last 7 months and with a full maxed out account. Disappointing



Anything is better than nothing


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2022)

Second cuppa went down well back to work


----------



## Speicher (2 Aug 2022)

Bremium Ponds = £25 
This month it might all be going to https://www.kiva.org/


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Record amount of time using Excel without it doing weirdness today: nearly 30 minutes.
> 
> Of course it made up for this by crashing, then not letting me exit so I had to crash the entire computer to get out. Now it's restarted I'll see how much work I just lost...



ctrl S is your friend.



Andy in Germany said:


> And... crashed once again...



It sounds as if you've something seriously wrong. Does it give any messages when it crashes?


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> ctrl S is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds as if you've something seriously wrong. Does it give any messages when it crashes?



Up yours Andy in comic sans?


----------



## mybike (2 Aug 2022)

1/2" of rain so far today. Got soaked walking the dog.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2022)

Blustery, muggy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well, and also overslept, so feeling rather grouchy. But I have had a productive morning nonetheless, which includes staking up some tomato plants that fainted overnight, rejigging the fridges in the kitchen and utility room after yesterday's culinary efforts and just generally doing a round up and putting away of stuff. I have also backed up some stuff on the laptop - without accidentally deleting anything this time.

Plan on spending the afternoon writing and watching the mountain biking on TV.

Time for luncheon, though...


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> ctrl S is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds as if you've something seriously wrong. Does it give any messages when it crashes?



I figured how to get rid of the window, which was something about adding an incorrect formula. I have no idea what it means; it came up when I highlighted some cells so I could copy them, but some frantic online searching showed how to get rid of it.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Aug 2022)

The rain stopped so I went up to my top shed looking for bits of planking I have stashed just in case they come in handy.
I know I stash too much stuff just in case but often it does save the day.
While up there I decided to dig up a tattie shaw tho' I had no great hopes of anything as the shaws died off overnight almost. I suspected blight had got them as I had not sprayed them and the weather was very suitable for blight.
However a pleasant surprise as not only were the potatoes healthy but I got nearly 1Kg from one shaw. That should be me with potatoes for the winter if the rest are as good.
The use of nicknames which was very common here has not totally died as somebody was on FB asking for Trumpton's phone number. The settlers would not have a clue and very often cause amusement by asking for Mr Mann for example whose name in fact is MacLean [ as is Trumpton's].


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2022)

Back from work; short day today. 

The bikes were getting mucky from hundreds of K's commuting on gravel, so they've been washed and are now drying in the sun. Expect heavy rain on the Breisgau region over the next weeks.

Now showered and wearing something a darn sight more comfortable than work clothes in this weather...


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> My son's stuck in Belgium, injector fault - didn't think to sort it at the start of his holiday a week ago though (too bust watching racing at Spa and partying), now holed up in a hotel in Liege on his own whilst the AA inspect his car and decide on best course of action - fix there or ship him and car home. Fortunately he listened to me about getting European Cover.



Poor lad, get's worse. His bank have changed debit cards from visa to mastercard, and he's got his old card with him - we've not seen a new one here (the bank isn't interested). AA still being incredibly rubbish - two hours on the phone again - only booked him in for a night, and no sign of car, or transport home.

Life lessons.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2022)

Lovely luncheon. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with ham & mustard, one with the last of the cream cheese and tomato chutney, plus a pear, the last flat peach and some strawberries. And two  of course.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Poor lad, get's worse. His bank have changed debit cards from visa to mastercard, and he's got his old card with him - we've not seen a new one here (the bank isn't interested). AA still being incredibly rubbish - two hours on the phone again - only booked him in for a night, and no sign of car, or transport home.
> 
> Life lessons.



This is exactly why I always take an appropriate amount of cash on me whenever I go further afield, and my cheque book. If nothing else, the latter has all the info I need to do a bacs transfer.


----------



## Hebe (2 Aug 2022)

I borrowed Hebe Jr’s hybrid today for a second bikeability topup ride, taking in HoneyStreet cafe. Lots of learning on hills, and I cracked one side of my nemesis hill coming back  Just over 20 miles in total.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2022)

I need to go and water the tomatoes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Aug 2022)

Both bikes are now dry.


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2022)

Tomatoes have been watered. Each planter is taking up about 2/3 of a gallon of water per day.

Had to right another planter and add some more supports, as there are SO many fruits on each plant. And the plants themselves have gotten far bigger than expected.


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> This is exactly why I always take an appropriate amount of cash on me whenever I go further afield, and my cheque book. If nothing else, the latter has all the info I need to do a bacs transfer.



He's OK so far, but AA have really let him down. He had to pay 200 euro for a taxi to get to the garage, and is currently sat outside the garage waiting for the AA to book him a hotel - so much for the promise of looking after people. I feel I shall be removing my 33 year membership this year - I pay enough, and a week's Euro cover was over £50.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Aug 2022)

I've just realised that the workers have disappeared. This means I can now take my earplugs out.

Oh, and Ernie has settled to pay me £50 for wasting my time this morning.

(I wrote this about 3 hours ago but forgot to post it.)


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Aug 2022)

MrsPete asked me to get her some new slipper thingies like she has now (but new.. Obv!) 
Imagine my surprise, I kid you not, when THEY WERE THE CORRECT ONES!!


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A bit like the doctor who met a solicitor at a party and remarked that he was plagued by people asking for free medical advice and how did the solicitor cope with the same.
> "Easy I do as I am now doing and making out a bill for £50. You can pay me now or have a month credit."



This is a true and well known story regarding a local GP. He continued to practice into his 80s and was well-known for being super tight with money and trying to get as much as possible at all times. I do remember he used to attend my granny and was a cantankerous old so and so. 

Many years ago his car wouldn't start and he called a local mechanic to look at it. When the mechanic had sorted the car, he asked the doctor for a fiver. At the time, the doctor's consulting fee was a pound. The doctor said a charge of a fiver was outrageous. The mechanic told him that when he come to see the doctor a few weeks earlier, he had come to the surgery and told the doctor what the problem was and got sent out to the pharmacy to buy his own medicine. In contrast, he as a mechanic had to come out to look at the car at the doctor's house, had to spend time working out what was wrong with it, went to get parts, came back and fitted them and tuned the car and left it running perfectly. He told the doctor that if ten minutes of your time is worth a pound, surely a whole morning of my time is worth a fiver.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Pigeon racing !
> I've been doing a bit recently . Not with a Pigeon loft and all that, but I have come across a couple in the past week or so whilst out on a ride that have taken off from the road in front of me and I have managed to tag along with them for a while . *They give me a bit of a surprised look when they discover that I am still behind them ! *


No contest really, you'll have stronger legs than most pigeons, and your wheels will be bigger as well(less rolling resistance).


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2022)

Well just cut the rear desert sorry lawn


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2022)

Veggie curry and bread & butter for supper.

The girls had some Felix AGAIL with trout & green beans.


----------



## fossyant (2 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> He's OK so far, but AA have really let him down. He had to pay 200 euro for a taxi to get to the garage, and is currently sat outside the garage waiting for the AA to book him a hotel - so much for the promise of looking after people. I feel I shall be removing my 33 year membership this year - I pay enough, and a week's Euro cover was over £50.



Not going well, still stuck in the middle of no-where and now out of water, and apparently it's rather warm.... Can't do anything this side as I get transferred to a French answer service for AA, and no-one answers.... 112 might be the answer as he is T1, no access to food ! FFS


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> I borrowed Hebe Jr’s hybrid today for a second bikeability topup ride, taking in HoneyStreet cafe. Lots of learning on hills, and *I cracked one side of my nemesis hill coming back * Just over 20 miles in total.


Was that the downhill side?


----------



## Reynard (2 Aug 2022)

Sky looks amazing right now.


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sky looks amazing right now.


Being going an odd colour for the last half hour.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Aug 2022)

Popped in to the greengrocer and couldn't help but notice the boxes of tea. I suppose it tastes more authentic when drunk from a tin mug?


----------



## Hebe (2 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Was that the downhill side?



I got it twice in that case


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> I got it twice in that case


See, something you never thought about.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Aug 2022)

9.47 and it's dark already soon be winter


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2022)

And on the same morning that I get nothing from ERNIE, emails arrive reminding me that the car insurance is due for renewal and that my Strava subscription runs out in a couple of days. Next month's Premium Bond winnings had better be big just to pay off the credit card bill I'm building up


----------



## Speicher (2 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Being going an odd colour for the last half hour.



Oh dear! Was it something you ate?


----------



## classic33 (2 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> Oh dear! Was it something you ate?


Not this time.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Aug 2022)

Later this month my sister is following in her older brother's footsteps by taking partial early retirement and a reduced work's pension. She was on the phone to mum earlier this afternoon and asked how she felt about being the mother of two pensioners - apparently the subject was quickly changed


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2022)

Right, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2022)

Time for some early miles


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2022)

Normal service has been resumed.. 

It's Black Bin day today


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Normal service has been resumed..
> 
> It's Black Bin day today



No it’s not, it’s green bin day  Wonder why they can’t just make it the same all over the country and save confusion. Presume your black is general waste? We have green for general, blue for recyclable and brown for garden/food.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No it’s not, it’s green bin day  Wonder why they can’t just make it the same all over the country and save confusion. Presume your black is general waste? We have green for general, blue for recyclable and brown for garden/food.



No that's tomorrow


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2022)

Teas brewing


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2022)

A nice early 13 miles completed
First cuppa going down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No it’s not, it’s green bin day  Wonder why they can’t just make it the same all over the country and save confusion. Presume your black is general waste? We have green for general, blue for recyclable and brown for garden/food.



Black with a black lid is unrecyclable. Black with a blue lid is ♻ with glass, metal paper etc. all mixed up. Brown is garden waste should you choose to pay for it, and a little brown bucket thingie is for food waste that hardly anyone bothers with.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2022)

Morning.
I had an exciting dream. I think it was in 2 episodes carried over from the night before. Well that is what I am led to believe!  It is a thriller about a group of police detectives that plan to rob a bank . They got all the heavy plant machinery , put large wooden screens up around the site and have been tunneling under the site . It has been done really well and it looks like a large underground car park with all of the proper supports in place. I can't wait for the next episode where they plan to dig up through the floor into the bank . 
It's strange how none of the authorities visited the site to see what was going on ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (3 Aug 2022)

No its not a photograph of a crushed Weetabix , this is what the grass in my garden looks like after no rain for over a month and daytime temperatures well in excess of 30 c.





Now l am a sun worshiper but l get the feeling that the sun god is having a laugh at my expense


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2022)

Arming teachers at school with guns . What could possibly go wrong ? 

The kids wind up the teacher so much that they completely lose it ! 

It was bad enough with our teachers throwing blackboard rubbers at the kids !


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> No its not a photograph of a crushed Weetabix , this is what the grass in my garden looks like after no rain for over a month and daytime temperatures well in excess of 30 c.
> View attachment 655525
> 
> Now l am a sun worshiper but l get the feeling that the sun god is having a laugh at my expense



Thats worse than mine, at least I've got some green round the edges.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Aug 2022)

We have some rain . Well light drizzle .


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2022)

No1 daughter is now 5,000th person in the telephone queue for tickets to the Lionesses v USA ladies at Wembley in October. 
It's an improvement as she was 6193rd when she first called


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2022)

Just sucked a plum it was way too soft to eat


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2022)

It's Wednesday, which means I'm finally back in the bike workshop.

Only a few more weeks and I'll be here full time...


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2022)

Still not going too great for my son - abandoned again yesterday, no taxi sent so he had a long walk to another village to eventually find a hotel around 1am. Rural Belgium - literally in the middle of no-where about 40 minutes drive south of Liege

I'm currently on hold to AA Lyon to see what's going on, then I'll be on to the official complaints line. 33 year Membership will be cancelled on his return.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Aug 2022)

Another damp drizzly day but less wind than yesterday so far.
The problem with my grass is that not only is it very green it also is growing far too fast and needs cut far too often. I do not do it myself and would not cut it as often as my neighbour does. He cuts mine as well as his own and the grass/weeds on the strip on the other side of the street in return for cans of petrol. Cheaper than getting one of the grass butchers to do it and since he started work when he left school on the graveyard squad he was taught how to do it properly.
We had a brief spell of sunshine yesterday but rained most of the day and I suspect today will be the same.
I correspond with my late wife's sister in Denmark and they seem to be having the same kind of weather pattern as here.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Normal service has been resumed..
> 
> It's Black Bin day today


----------



## pawl (3 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No it’s not, it’s green bin day  Wonder why they can’t just make it the same all over the country and save confusion. Presume your black is general waste? We have green for general, blue for recyclable and brown for garden/food.



No it’s not It’s brown and blue bin today.I don’t have a green bin The other bin is black d the brown bin is for green waste Just a correction the blue bin is black with a blue lid.
There coming to take me away ha ha

Have a good day


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> No it’s not It’s brown and blue bin today.I don’t have a green bin The other bin is black d the brown bin is for green waste Just a correction the blue bin is black with a blue lid.
> There coming to take me away ha ha
> 
> Have a good day


And for those watching in black and white, the green bin is behind the black.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2022)

I'm off to see some dinosaurs and have a picnic at Delapre Abbey.. 

🦕


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2022)

Son is currently at the nearest hotel to the garage, 10 minutes in a car but a 3 hour walk !! He's in Marche-en-Fammenne, and the car somewhere near Hotton. I've told him to get the hotel to phone the AA to get another night rather than be worried about where he is going to stay again tonight. The garage only speak French, so he needs to be there and use google translate to understand what's going on.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2022)

Second cuppa going down well
Washing up awaits


----------



## Hebe (3 Aug 2022)

Collected Hebe Jr from cadet camp and very happy to have her back home. Now enjoying first coffee of the day before starting on her laundry.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2022)

😁


----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2022)

I see my neighbour carrying an exercise bike and a few other bits of keep fit equipment into her flat. 

That will give her things to hang clothes on but surely a clothes horse would have been cheaper


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I see my neighbour carrying an exercise bike and a few other bits of keep fit equipment into her flat.
> 
> That will give her things to hang clothes on but surely a clothes horse would have been cheaper



Been there, done that. I hate indoor exercise so will never be tempted again. Even regretting buying a Concept 2 as I only used it a few times over the winter months.


----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Been there, done that. I hate indoor exercise so will never be tempted again. Even regretting buying a Concept 2 as I only used it a few times over the winter months.



I just don't see the appeal of a bike that doesn't go anywhere! 

On my physioterrorist's advice, I bought a turbo trainer. It did help but I found it mind-numbingly boring and I haven't looked at it since I was given the okay to cycle on the road again.


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete asked me to get her some new slipper thingies like she has now (but new.. Obv!)
> Imagine my surprise, I kid you not, when THEY WERE THE CORRECT ONES!!



Did you take your shirt off and run around the room waving it?


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


>



Love it, I've not really posted in here for ages, I'd forgotten about bin news.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2022)

Salty seadog said:


> Did you take your shirt off and run around the room waving it?


No.. I was too shocked to do anything, actually! 😂


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2022)

I'm assuming it's a good sign that staff members are coming and asking me to fix their bikes between making bikes ready for sale; it seems that word of mouth is that the new guy in the bike workshop can do the job.

On the other hand, now I know what computer techs feel like...


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2022)

Warm, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Another day working in sleep deficit. Hey ho... I have spent the morning skinning and chopping tomatoes to make another batch of that kashmiri style chutney. It's boring and you need asbestos fingers to do the peeling after dunking the tomatoes in boiling water, but it's gotta be done. After that, chopping a pound of apples and a pound of onions is easy. Oh, and a large chunk of ginger.

I will do some more writing later, while I wait for the chutney to cook.

And the Hundred starts this evening. My team i.e. Southern Brave are featuring in the opening match, which is live on TV. There isn't a franchise for this neck of the woods (London or Brum, really?!?!) so Hampshire / Sussex it is. 

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2022)

Just had a very brief rain shower on our walk around the block


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2022)

Time to go to the bank and change the standing order for the rent.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2022)

Salty seadog said:


> Love it, I've not really posted in here for ages, I'd forgotten about bin news.


The company that makes them, VeryBritishProblems have a few that make me chuckle.
And for women's fitting: https://verybritishproblemstshirts.com/collection/womens-tops/


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time to go to the bank and change the standing order for the rent.


Poo. They're closed on Wed PM


----------



## raleighnut (3 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I just don't see the appeal of a bike that doesn't go anywhere!
> 
> On my physioterrorist's advice, I bought a turbo trainer. It did help but I found it mind-numbingly boring and I haven't looked at it since I was given the okay to cycle on the road again.



Similar to when I broke my Femur, again the Physio suggested I buy a static bike/turbo trainer, I got a Trike instead on the basis I could get to places.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2022)

Afternoon cuppa went down to quickly


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2022)

Showered and changed. Much more comfortable.


----------



## Hebe (3 Aug 2022)

Second coffee while cooking the girl's favourite tea.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> Second coffee while cooking the girl's favourite tea.



Ooh coffee, now there's an idea!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2022)

Coffees all round, then.. ☕ 👍


----------



## oldwheels (3 Aug 2022)

Lots of sails coming up the Sound as it is West Highland Week for yotties.
Used to be a nightmare when I had boats as they would raft up to anything afloat rather than anchor despite the race instructions telling them not to raft up.
My mooring was suitable for my one boat but not with two larger ones rafted up alongside. Not only that they dumped all their rubbish like beer cans and food waste into my boat. I was so incensed once when I discovered this just after they had moved off that I gathered up the lot and dumped it on the deck of the committee boat with a few choice words.
The following year I went out just after they rafted up and told them to eff off. They were not very pleased and the owner of one who owned a hotel in Fort William told me I had clearly failed in Charm School.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Coffees all round, then.. ☕ 👍



@Reynard has all the bikkies so I'm having chocolate with mine.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with ham & mustard, one with a fine ripe camambert. Plus some galia melon, some strawberries and two 

Chutney is bubbling away merrily. About to throw the sugar in.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> @Reynard has all the bikkies so I'm having chocolate with mine.



You been snooping in my cupboard?


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2022)

Sugar added to the chutney. Now the magic can happen.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2022)

Watching the girls lift big weights.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2022)

I've just been awarded a trophy for spending far too much time in here. 

I'll raise a  to that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> You been snooping in my cupboard?


We all know you hide the biscuit barrel under your bed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2022)

I've just washed my kitchen floor!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2022)

Pancakes for pud.. I love it when the grandkids come for tea.


----------



## Hebe (3 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Watching the girls lift big weights.



I thought you meant your cats for a moment there


----------



## oldwheels (3 Aug 2022)

This is on a garden shed by the road up towards my house. Walking up from the pub after dark with only a streetlight it can give you quite a start.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just washed my kitchen floor!



Great. Can you wash mine while you're at it?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> I thought you meant your cats for a moment there



Cats putting effort into something. That would be television worthy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Cats puting effort into something. That would be television worthy.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2022)

Speaking of cats, I'd better go feed the terrible twosome...


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2022)

That's done, and now to watch Southern Brave v Welsh Fire


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We all know you hide the biscuit barrel under your bed.



And where would I put the 20 years' worth of Autosport back issues, then?


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> I thought you meant your cats for a moment there



*GIGGLE*


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Aug 2022)

I moved the Brompton and a mirror while I was tidying up one corner of the living room. I'm going to have to put them back because this is distracting me. Completely unintentional


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's done, and now to watch Southern Brave v Welsh Fire



I tried to watch the hundred, couldn't get on with it and went off to do something useful before it sent me to sleep,


----------



## Speicher (3 Aug 2022)

I am not sure why cute puppies end up on my "play list" on U tube. This made me smile, not just the puppies, but the names of them. You can see the names if you scroll down. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oI0-xPKR28


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2022)

Susan what's her name is quite painful to watch


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2022)

Lovely supper of a tomato, basil, mozzarella and avocado salad, plus some bread & butter and a 

Southern Brave won


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> No it’s not, it’s green bin day  Wonder why they can’t just make it the same all over the country and save confusion. Presume your black is general waste? We have green for general, blue for recyclable and brown for garden/food.


Our blue(black) bags are for general waste. Green for card and paper, white for plastic and cans and black container for bottles. Food waste should go into the light green bags and into the small brown bin. The smallest brown bin, which is now too big for the light green bags was supposed to be used inside the house.

All went today. Whatever they were in.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> No1 daughter is now 5,000th person in the telephone queue for tickets to the Lionesses v USA ladies at Wembley in October.
> It's an improvement as she was 6193rd when she first called


She got through yet?


----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2022)

Had a lovely buffet lunch as a thank you for those of us who volunteered to help during the local arts festival. 

I got beat at air hockey


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> Collected Hebe Jr from cadet camp and very happy to have her back home. Now enjoying first coffee of the day before starting on her laundry.


Show her how to do her own laundry. Then she can start doing yours as well.


----------



## Reynard (3 Aug 2022)

Forgot to mention, put green wheelie bin out for collection in the morning.

Not bothered with the black bag yet again.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Had a lovely buffet lunch as a thank you for those of us who volunteered to help during the local arts festival.
> 
> I got beat at air hockey


Maybe jumping on the table with ice skates on your feet wasn't the best idea.


----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Maybe jumping on the table with ice skates on your feet wasn't the best idea.



I thought that was how you played it


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

The furry girls have gone upstairs to bed. I think I'll take a leaf out of their book.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2022)

Good morning; allegedly today will be the last really hot day for a week.

Apparently we have a potential 24h of rain from tomorrow.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2022)

Morning a strange night's sleep
Another nice start to the day outside
Bin's are kerbside


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> She got through yet?



Yep, and got tickets, too! Match sold out now.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2022)

The distance noise of the mothership can be heard swallowing other peoples recycling waste can be heard further around the estate 
First cuppa going down well
Garden birds have been fed 
Garden Wildlife camera retrieved


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2022)

It's shopping list day at the bike workshop, which is a good excuse to look through the massive supplier catalogue at lots of shiny things before deciding we don't really need them and ordering some gear cables.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2022)

Must be feeling off as just turned down a rather nice bike on the grounds i have a garage full already


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning; allegedly today will be the last really hot day for a week.
> 
> Apparently we have a potential 24h of rain from tomorrow.



Can you send it this way? my plants are parched.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Can you send it this way? my plants are parched.



And ours are


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Can you send it this way? my plants are parched.



So our ours. I hope we'll get a fair bit in the hills as the rivers are low.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2022)

Morning.
I'm sorry to say that episode 3 of my bank robbery dream was cancelled !  Instead it was replaced by a dream about having an operation . I could feel the effects of the anesthetic as I drifted off . The only pain I could feel was when they were working on my big toes. In the dream I woke up to discover that they had removed the top of my head and sewn it back . I don't know what they were supposed to have done but they let me out that day .
I'm having some strange dreams at the moment .


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2022)

Pretty sure I just heard Beyonce murdering Donna Summers ' I feel love'


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> ...I woke up to discover that they had removed the top of my head and sewn it back . I don't know what they were supposed to have done ...



Has it helped?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2022)

House hoovered.
Aquarium stand damp dusted.
Hedgehog food container topped up from the big bag in the shed.
A couple of plants disposed of as they're long past their prime.

Must be time for a ☕


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2022)

Appointment at 9 today to have the thickness of my wallet reduced my root canal work done


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2022)

I just did a bit of a calculation of the capacity of our water butts . Our 10 large ones would have held 350 gallons when full . I think we also have 5 smaller ones . Quite a bit of the water I have used to top up our pond . My wife and I have also been using some to water our plants in our green houses . My wife is now watering some plants with a hose as some of our water butts are now empty .


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I just did a bit of a calculation of the capacity of our water butts



I think you won the "Peak mundane" post for today.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Pretty sure I just heard Beyonce murdering Donna Summers ' I feel love'



Where's Taggart when you need him ?


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Where's Taggart when you need him ?



He's deid


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2022)

Woke up to bright sunshine but 5 minutes later it was pouring rain. Just now we have both together and the sky out west looks a bit black so not a nice day in prospect.
Disaster again on the ferry front. One of the Outer Isles ferries is broken again so our main boat is being taken away from the busiest route and sent there. Replacement one for here is being taken from Skye but is much smaller. 
Fortunately I am not planning anything this weekend but the situation is causing much local anger. CMAL who own the boats refused to buy a new catamaran last year which could serve all the islands.
Regarding bins the situation is nearly as bad. The recycling bins should have been emptied on Monday but so far they are still sitting there full and the landfill bins are due to be emptied today. Fortunately I do not generate much rubbish so it does not yet affect me since I did not bother putting mine out anyway. They can wait for another few weeks at least.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

My son is home, cost just £150 for the repair, but a whole load of messing from the AA. Left Belgium around 4pm and was home for 2am. Fortunately he's only missed two days off work, as Thurs/Fri is booked as leave as he's off again to a car festival in the UK. 👅 Better not break down again.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Has it helped?


Clearly not as he's still having "weird" dreams, only the story has changed now.


----------



## DCLane (4 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Must be feeling off as just turned down a rather nice bike on the grounds i have a garage full already


Are you feeling OK?

Biggs _ not_ buying a bike 

My Honda CR-V got a metal stud in the tyre. It's at a garage having the flat repaired and, given my French is atrocious, I _may _have just agreed to swap it for a pristine 1966 Peuget 404 saloon


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2022)

I'm doing a house clearance ! 





I'm doing some vacuuming !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2022)

Right guessing game !

My friend just told me of 2 peeps who had a meal of fish and chips and a bottle of house wine . They were at a local village pub.

Guess how much ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Right guessing game !
> 
> My friend just told me of 2 peeps who had a meal of fish and chips and a bottle of house wine . They were at a local village pub.
> 
> Guess how much ?



£55?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2022)

@DCLane it was hard to say no trust me as it was a bit special.
Good swap re CRV 

@Illaveago £32.56


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Right guessing game !
> 
> My friend just told me of 2 peeps who had a meal of fish and chips and a bottle of house wine . They were at a local village pub.
> 
> Guess how much ?



I'll go for a cheap guess  £30


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2022)

Green recycling bin emptied


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Right guessing game !
> 
> My friend just told me of 2 peeps who had a meal of fish and chips and a bottle of house wine . They were at a local village pub.
> 
> Guess how much ?



£45?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Aug 2022)

You do get a funny look from people at the bus stop as you pop a couple of blackberries in your mouth that you've picked on the morning dog walk and the only thing you had to collect them in was a Poo Bag! 😂


----------



## DCLane (4 Aug 2022)

Honda fixed for 20 Euros. Then it was "hunt the keys" as the mechanic put them down, drove the car outside, then couldn't remember where he'd left them


----------



## postman (4 Aug 2022)

£48.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Right guessing game !
> 
> My friend just told me of 2 peeps who had a meal of fish and chips and a bottle of house wine . They were at a local village pub.
> 
> Guess how much ?



£15 each minimum for rubbish pub fish and chips, then at least £20 for wine. So £50 plus, unless it was a deal, then £25 !


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 655676
> 
> 
> You do get a funny look from people at the bus stop as you pop a couple of blackberries in your mouth that you've picked on the morning dog walk and the only thing you had to collect them in was a Poo Bag! 😂



I hope pick them above big dog leg lifting level.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Honda fixed for 20 Euros. Then it was "hunt the keys" as the mechanic put them down, drove the car outside, then couldn't remember where he'd left them



Google translate - that's how my son managed with the garage that had his car in rural Belgium.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 655676
> 
> 
> You do get a funny look from people at the bus stop as you pop a couple of blackberries in your mouth that you've picked on the morning dog walk and the only thing you had to collect them in was a Poo Bag! 😂



I hope you got the right bag. No wriggly things in there ?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> £55?



Nope!


biggs682 said:


> @DCLane it was hard to say no trust me as it was a bit special.
> Good swap re CRV
> 
> @Illaveago £32.56



Nope !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I'll go for a cheap guess  £30



Nope!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> £15 each minimum for rubbish pub fish and chips, then at least £20 for wine. So £50 plus, unless it was a deal, then £25 !



Nope!


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2022)

You are all too cold !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> £48.



Nope ! You have just taken the chill off !


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You are all too cold !



We've got prices upto about £55, so how cold ? £80 ? What was the wine ?


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

£45


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

£60


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

£49.99


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> We've got prices upto about £55, so how cold ? £80 ? What was the wine ?



Bang on at £80!


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Bang on at £80!



What... good god.... for pub chips !


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> What... good god.... for pub chips !



Yes! 
I guessed £40 when my friend asked me .
We were shocked by another pub which charged me £5.75 for a half of cider shandy . 
What happened to the rule that pubs had to display their prices ?


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Yes!
> I guessed £40 when my friend asked me .
> We were shocked by another pub which charged me £5.75 for a half of cider shandy .
> What happened to the rule that pubs had to display their prices ?



£5.75 for a half ? Sounds right for NQ (Manchester) where the hipster bars charge you that for a 'schooner'. "I'll have a pint of that fancy IPA please", "Sorry sir, we only sell schooners" 2/3rds of a pint - robbers !


----------



## Moon bunny (4 Aug 2022)

I am going to York again next week, to look at a big red choo-choo.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I am going to York again next week, to look at a big red choo-choo.



James ?

Thomas the Tank engine's mate ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Nope!
> 
> 
> Nope !



This could take some time. £47.83

Edit: plus £32.17.....


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This could take some time. £47.83
> 
> Edit: plus £32.17.....



Late to the party, it was £80.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Late to the party, it was £80.



Must have been _some_ wine.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2022)

Second cuppa going down well


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2022)

That didn't go according to plan. The tooth turned out to be too far gone to save so it was extracted. 

Despite it's decayed condition, it did not want to come out and the dentist had sweat dripping down her face by the time she managed to pull it out. She said that she felt like taking the rest of the day off and going for a lie down. Now that the anaesthetic is starting to wear off, my jawbone feels like it's been given a going over with a steam hammer and I've been given what look like cigarette filter tips to bite on if it bleeds. Also got some penicillin tablets to take only if it starts to swell up. 

She has also said that there is an abscess on the adjacent tooth which will need investigating. Clearly the dentist who originally examined me had missed that as he never mentioned it. 

She did say that I was an excellent patient


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2022)

If I tell you how I feel , will you keep bringing out the best in me


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Right guessing game !
> 
> My friend just told me of 2 peeps who had a meal of fish and chips and a bottle of house wine . They were at a local village pub.
> 
> Guess how much ?



£60


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> £60



Close !


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Close !



I was late to the party! 

Chasing a live mouse around the lounge at 1am is not conducive to a good night's sleep.


----------



## Speicher (4 Aug 2022)

@Reynard 

Your cat may not be happy if you take a leaf out of her book, she is still reading it.


----------



## fossyant (4 Aug 2022)

Saw a good one today. BSO with no working brakes (snapped cables) d-locked to the bike stand outside a shop. Fair enough.

Except it already had 3 locked d-locks hanging from the frame - that's a fair few 'lost keys'


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> I was late to the party!
> 
> Chasing a live mouse around the lounge at 1am is not conducive to a good night's sleep.



Is that what you do for a pastime ?


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2022)

Ofgem ! Pah!

Regulator! I don't think they know what the word means !


----------



## mybike (4 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I figured how to get rid of the window, which was something about adding an incorrect formula. I have no idea what it means; it came up when I highlighted some cells so I could copy them, but some frantic online searching showed how to get rid of it.



Sounds as if you've got some formulae in the cells. If you're just copying the value in a cell you can do that with past as number or value. Check the formula entry area, above the spreadsheet itself to see if there are any formulae. a formula starts with '='. Not working for a rich company, I no longer use Excel, I use the free spread sheet in Libre Office, which is slightly different, so I can't give you any screen shots.

Might be worth reading up on Excel formulae.


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Saw a good one today. BSO with no working brakes (snapped cables) d-locked to the bike stand outside a shop. Fair enough.
> 
> Except it already had 3 locked d-locks hanging from the frame - that's a fair few 'lost keys'



Funnily enough, outside the dentist's this morning I was pondering how people lock their bikes as someone had done the classic lock their Raleigh hybrid to a 2 foot high car park bollard


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

Grey, warm and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well (hoorayyyyyyyyy!) despite a very intense x-rated dream.  OTOH I'm not complaining, because that's about as much bedroom action as I get these days... 

Have had a very productive morning. Done a load of laundry, then hand-washed my bras and tidied up one of the kitchen cupboards so that I had space for the job lot of tea bags I picked up on yellow sticker last week. Those have now been stowed away. I also made a pot of Soupe Verte with lettuce, onion, courgette and parsley.

I will need to stake up another one of my tomato plants later, as it's a bit "leaning tower of Pisa" thanks to the quantity of fruit on it. I will do that when I water them.

Almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard
> 
> Your cat may not be happy if you take a leaf out of her book, she is still reading it.
> View attachment 655689



Poppy has always liked to *guard* my books


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

Oh, and someone left a big fat vole on the path this morning. I'd imagine that Madam Lexi was responsible.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Aug 2022)

beach day woohoo!


----------



## rockyroller (4 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and someone left a big fat vole on the path this morning. I'd imagine that Madam Lexi was responsible.



with a bow on it?


----------



## rockyroller (4 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> I will need to stake up another one of my tomato plants later, as it's a bit "leaning tower of Pisa" thanks to the quantity of fruit on it. I will do that when I water them



time to make the gravy!


----------



## mybike (4 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Bang on at £80!



I can't help thinking wine does not go with F&C.


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> I can't help thinking wine does not go with F&C.



Indeed. A pint of beer would be much better.


----------



## pawl (4 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> £45?



Definitely not Witherspoons then?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> I can't help thinking wine does not go with F&C.


Vinegar or lemon with the fish will spoil the taste of the wine, I reckon. I'd prefer a tea with the meal. And then a beer or a wine afterwards.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2022)

@Reynard, how much would you pay for this?


----------



## postman (4 Aug 2022)

£80 but most of that went on the half drainpipe and slate tile it was served on.


----------



## postman (4 Aug 2022)

Keep away from Otley Road Adel and Bramhope tomorrow after ten.Postman is going for a tootle,Otley Ilkley to a cycling cafe named The Commute then back to Otley maybe thirty miles maximum.Going very slow,next week hoping to go to Rufforth via Wetherby 44 miles.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon. Two slices of multigrain toast, one with ham & mustard, one with sliced avocado, plus a pear, some strawberries and two


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> time to make the gravy!



They're not ripe! Won't be making anything with them for a while yet...


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Vinegar or lemon with the fish will spoil the taste of the wine, I reckon. I'd prefer a tea with the meal. And then a beer or a wine afterwards.



I'm with you on the  with a plate of F&C


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard, how much would you pay for this?
> View attachment 655711



Jim Clark, Lotus 49, I think.

There's something oddly screwy about the perspective and shaping on parts of the car (wheels & nose), so suspect it's an amateur work rather than by a named artist. That's a miss from me, I'm afraid.

If you're truly desperate, no more than a tenner - and that's because it's decently mounted and framed.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

All the laundry is dry (I hung it outside in the sun) and is already folded up and put away.

My bras aren't dry, but that's only because they're on the rack on the landing.


----------



## pawl (4 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> Keep away from Otley Road Adel and Bramhope tomorrow after ten.Postman is going for a tootle,Otley Ilkley to a cycling cafe named The Commute then back to Otley maybe thirty miles maximum.Going very slow,next week hoping to go to Rufforth via Wetherby 44 miles.



Enjoy the ride


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> If I tell you how I feel , will you keep bringing out the best in me



There's a quiet storm
And it never felt like this before.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> I can't help thinking wine does not go with F&C.


You never know.
https://choicewineries.com/best-wine-with-fish-and-chips/


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

Oooer, it's all kicked off in the hockey...


----------



## DCLane (4 Aug 2022)

This afternoon I rode to Apremont from where we're staying in the Vendée for a swim in the lake there.

The water was green 

I still had a swim. And then rode back.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

Tomatoes all watered. Had to sort some additional support for three plants. It's a real bumper crop.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> This afternoon I rode to Apremont from where we're staying in the Vendée for a swim in the lake there.
> 
> *The water was green*
> 
> I still had a swim. And then rode back.


Do we keep an ear on the news for a green man seen riding a bicycle?


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2022)

Nice sunshine but every time I went to go out rain came on in torrents. Very frustrating but eventually made it up to the top of my garden and sat in the porch I built on to my top shed.
Not many bees this year and only a couple of butterflies to be seen so far. I noticed some bees in the sunny intervals as they seem to like the red clover but they vanished in the rainy spells.
I wonder where they go?
Made an invention for evening meal. A bit of swede turnip plus a couple of my own potatoes boiled and then mashed with a drop of milk. Add some herbs, garlic and some flour as well as an egg along with a handful of raisins and some salt and pepper.
Mix all up and in a dish in the Remoska for an hour and a bit. Could do with a sauce of some kind but rather nice on it's own.
Don't ask for a recipe as I do not do recipies but just make things up as I go along.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> This afternoon I rode to Apremont from where we're staying in the Vendée for a swim in the lake there.
> 
> The water was green
> 
> I still had a swim. And then rode back.



Algae bloom? Could be very dodgy.


----------



## Hebe (4 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Show her how to do her own laundry. Then she can start doing yours as well.


I have considered this. I tend not to let other people do my laundry however, having taken collateral damage in the form of a shrunken favourite wool jumper and a light wool mix scarf that came back to me looking like a j-cloth.


biggs682 said:


> Must be feeling off as just turned down a rather nice bike on the grounds i have a garage full already


Oh dear.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2022)

$37 sliders turn a LIFESAVER as woman suffers electric shock while vacuum cleaning lawn.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> Sounds as if you've got some formulae in the cells. If you're just copying the value in a cell you can do that with past as number or value. Check the formula entry area, above the spreadsheet itself to see if there are any formulae. a formula starts with '='. Not working for a rich company, I no longer use Excel, I use the free spread sheet in Libre Office, which is slightly different, so I can't give you any screen shots.
> 
> Might be worth reading up on Excel formulae.



I'm honestly surprised we use Excel, as we're a small, even rather ramshackle NGO, although I suspect it's due to our very patient computer tech who frankly deserves a medal for trying to help social workers deal with computers.

The window did say something like you suggested, but quite how it managed to insert a formula on a new sheet by highlighting an empty cell I'm not sure.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

I have a nice  and a handful of sultanas.


----------



## Hebe (4 Aug 2022)

I have an alcohol-free Guinness which is better than it should be.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

Ladies cricket on the laptop and men's diving on the TV. The budgie smugglers might have something to do with it.


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## postman (4 Aug 2022)

Thinking of wearing this tomorrow,its not been out for over two years.It might turn me into a first class rider.


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have an alcohol-free Guinness which is better than it should be.



It is actually. I have a few in the fridge. The best non-alcoholic beer I've tried so far.


----------



## pawl (4 Aug 2022)

postman said:


> View attachment 655735
> 
> Thinking of wearing this tomorrow,its not been out for over two years.It might turn me into a first class rider.



If you wear that will you be delivering letters on the way

Smart top


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2022)

Do people really spend £23.99 for a sack of bird seed


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

Lovely supper of soup, then mushroom stroganoff on toast with roasted baby plum tomatoes on the side.


----------



## dave r (4 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> It is actually. I have a few in the fridge. The best non-alcoholic beer I've tried so far.



A non alcoholic beer is a contradiction in terms.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Aug 2022)

I like Thursdays. It annoys the full timers I work with when I say "The weekend starts here" at 3pm.


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> A non alcoholic beer is a contradiction in terms.



I suppose we could call them beer-flavoured soft drinks or maybe "I can't believe it's not beer."


----------



## Jenkins (4 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Right guessing game !
> 
> My friend just told me of 2 peeps who had a meal of fish and chips and a bottle of house wine . They were at a local village pub.
> 
> Guess how much ?



£80. Hope I'm not too late with my guess


----------



## Jenkins (4 Aug 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I am going to York again next week, to look at a big red choo-choo.


As long as there's no rail strikes, I'll be up there in September for a quick wander round the rail museum on the Wednesday, followed by a gig by Coach Party at The Crescent the same evening. Then on the Thursday it's a proper look round the museum and a late afternoon/evening train home.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2022)

Friday tomorrow


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2022)

It didn't occur to me this morning to ask the dentist if it would be okay to exercise after getting a tooth out so I googled it. 

Apparently I can consider gentle walks after 48 hours and at least week before running or cycling. I walked home from the surgery via the chemist to pick up the antibiotics and the supermarket to buy a few things, probably about 2.5 miles in total and at a pretty brisk pace. Oops! 

I suppose I better play it and stay of the bike for a few days rather than risk it starting to bleed again


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> As long as there's no rail strikes, I'll be up there in September for a quick wander round the rail museum on the Wednesday, followed by a gig by Coach Party at The Crescent the same evening. Then on the Thursday it's a proper look round the museum and a late afternoon/evening train home.


York's a lovely little city. Though I wouldn't go there without a visit to BrewYork, of course.


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I am going to York again next week, to look at a big red choo-choo.


Duchess or Coronation?
Can't be a Jubilee...


----------



## Reynard (4 Aug 2022)

Had an enjoyable evening watching the netball.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> They're not ripe! Won't be making anything with them for a while yet...



My Romas are starting to ripen, one nearly ready.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> $37 sliders turn a LIFESAVER as woman suffers electric shock while vacuum cleaning lawn.



What an odd usage of the English language and grammar at points in the article.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> What an odd usage of the English language and grammar at points in the article.


Trust me to pick one that appears to have been translated into Chinese first and then back to English.

Try this one, mentioned in the first.
https://metro.co.uk/2022/08/03/yorkshire-halifax-womans-life-saved-by-30-puma-sliders-17120595/


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> My Romas are starting to ripen, one nearly ready.



Well, to be truthful, I have a few Tumbling Toms (cherry tomatoes) that are almost ripe, but only enough for a small salad or a sandwich. 

I've got one Roma plant among my selection of triffids. It's loaded with fruit, but still a long way off being ripe


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2022)

Anyways,  has been drunk, crumpets have been eaten and it's time for bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Speicher (5 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anyways,  has been drunk, crumpets have been eaten and it's time for bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



 Time I wasn't here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2022)

Good morning.

Just got warm enough to take off my long sleeved top.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2022)

What a lovely morning
Birds are chirping
And they have been fed
Tea is brewing
And it's poet's day


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2022)

First cuppa went down well .


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2022)

I have to go to work today. 😔


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2022)

Bird feeder is very busy. Maybe they're filling up with food before it gets too warm.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I have to go to work today. 😔



You have my sympathy


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2022)

Breaking news: Richie Anderson is doing strictly...........
Wicked


----------



## Jenkins (5 Aug 2022)

I wonder if the ticket checker will notice that I'm using an off peak ticket on a non-off peak train this morning? Only for the first train though, the ticket will be valid for the next leg. Perhaps they'll let me off if I explain that I'll only be using part of the return journey.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Aug 2022)

Looks like it might be a reasonable weather day today so I will be out on my trike shortly.
Bunessan Show day but it is 55 miles away and I am not driving there in the teeth of tourist traffic.
Well run and friendly show and we always took a market stall there. Not so much for doing business but really a day out. If the weather was bad it could be a problem but it never seemed to be too bad.
A surprising number of people from the north of the island went there for a day out but that was in the days before the island and particularly the Ross of Mull was taken over by settlers.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (5 Aug 2022)

7am. this morning , total cloud cover, maybe we will have some of that rare commodity , RAIN . Who am l kidding, sky is becoming clear , gentle breeze and the sun has appeared . Oh well maybe not so hot with luck, because yesterday flattened me with consistent 35/37 c. all day. long siesta in the afternoon , l rode the bike in the morning that may have been a mistake


----------



## mybike (5 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Indeed. A pint of beer would be much better.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Vinegar or lemon with the fish will spoil the taste of the wine, I reckon. I'd prefer a tea with the meal. And then a beer or a wine afterwards.



Better without the drink, personally & definitely nothing green on the plate.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2022)

Morning .
Nice and sunny here .I did a 10 mile with a friend last night .
Looking after our grandson today .


----------



## mybike (5 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> $37 sliders turn a LIFESAVER as woman suffers electric shock while vacuum cleaning lawn.



What odd English.



classic33 said:


> Trust me to pick one that appears to have been translated into Chinese first and then back to English.
> 
> Try this one, mentioned in the first.
> https://metro.co.uk/2022/08/03/yorkshire-halifax-womans-life-saved-by-30-puma-sliders-17120595/



So she pulled out the extension cord plug, the top came off & she touched the live terminals. Her footwear might have helped if she'd been using one hand.


----------



## mybike (5 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> A non alcoholic beer is a contradiction in terms.



Seem to recall there was something of the sort sold in the sweet shops in Heacham.


----------



## DCLane (5 Aug 2022)

I've been told of a vintage bike store locally that's run by the local recycling centre, so I'm calling in there this morning as I'm nearby. There were a couple of bikes on this morning's coffee ride from there, one a 1960's French fully -chromed one, and I've been shown photos.

Personally I think it's @biggs682 's French bike garage.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Aug 2022)

Looks like a trip to Bovington tank museum is on the cards.


----------



## dave r (5 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Looks like a trip to Bovington tank museum is on the cards.



I haven't been there for years, its been a while since we visited Monkey World just down the road from there as well.


----------



## Moon bunny (5 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Duchess or Coronation?
> Can't be a Jubilee...



A carriage, engines don’t generally have much in the way of cushions, curtains and carpets.


----------



## tyred (5 Aug 2022)

Soon be time for my annual desk ergonomic assessment. I can't really be bothered with a 50,000 question box ticking exercise.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Soon be time for my annual desk ergonomic assessment. I can't really be bothered with a 50,000 question box ticking exercise.



I hope your chair is comfortable because the assessment sounds like a pain in the arse.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> A carriage, engines don’t generally have much in the way of cushions, curtains and carpets.


Not a choo-choo then.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Looks like a trip to Bovington tank museum is on the cards.



I did my only orienteering event in that area


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2022)

Pah, just spent an age pulling things out and moving the garage round to find a specific tin of paint. It was exactly where I left it in plain sight ! 

I just thought it was beige paint and not pale grey (which was the colour I wanted). Really should have pulled it out from the back of the shelf, rather than look everywhere else for it ! 

It's the dreaded 'floor paint' - yup that stuff I used a year or two back that took month's to dry properly. We've got a new big fridge freezer coming on monday (not an american one) and the existing larder fridge and freezer (2 separate units) were under a worktop. Said worktop and 'plinth' have to come out, this means a section of the floor is the original tiles, and not pale grey. We're away this weekend, so just before I leave I'll paint the old floor, and maybe put a very fine coat on the rest. Watch the kitchen be out of action again for weeks !


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2022)

Middling temperature-wise, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, and spent the morning puttering around doing those little tasks that always seem to accumulate when you're not looking. That includes labeling 14 jars of tomato chutney. I had 15 jars, but have already eaten one... 

They are combining just over the railway, and I suspect the dust being generates is what is making me sneeze. I'm tanked up on antihistamines, but it's barely made a dent in things.

I've also sorted out a shopping and errands list, as I need to pop into town this afternoon. I'll be only doing a top-up grocery shop rather than a full one, as I really only need milk, veg, yoghurt and a tub of butter.

Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2022)

A fine luncheon of two slices of multigrain toast, one with ham & mustard, one with camembert & tomato chutney, plus a pear, half a punnet of strawberries and two 

Glad the strawberries are eaten, as they were in severe danger of developing language skills.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2022)

Right, time to put some presentable clothes on and pootle off into town.

BBL


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> as they were in severe danger of developing language skills.



Is that you Londo?


----------



## Hebe (5 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> It is actually. I have a few in the fridge. The best non-alcoholic beer I've tried so far.


I’m quite fond of the Infinity IPA too. Which reminds me, I need to check that I have a couple in the fridge to go with fish and chips later.

12 mile walk with friends this morning in some absolutely beautiful countryside and weather. I took my veloviewer tile count into triple figures.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2022)

I am ready to declare it the weekend


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've been told of a vintage bike store locally that's run by the local recycling centre, so I'm calling in there this morning as I'm nearby.
> 
> Personally I think it's @biggs682 's French bike garage.



SSH they are my secret stash


----------



## oldwheels (5 Aug 2022)

Nice trike run this morning before traffic got too bad but rather chilly so had bikesters full finger gloves and winter base layers.
Mostly sunny day with a NW wind to keep the midges down at Bunessan Show.
Most of the shows have some idiosyncratic feature. Bunessan the spectator parking was a nightmare if wet.
Dalmally was a low lying field next to the R. Orchy so it tended to flood. They had laid an escape route paved with old railway sleepers. When I was heading out I discovered they were in fact floating and the only way was to keep the revs well up and pray as the water was up to my rear hubs and the exhaust was submerged. (T2 VW)
Lochaline my wife went off to the toilets and came back for welly boots as she said it was a self emptying elsan --- over the top.
Kilchoan we were invited to attend but some locals had objections to people from Mull and one parked his motorbike in our stand when we were not looking. I complained to the organiser who had invited us and soon heard loud threats of physical violence if he did not remove it immediately. It was removed with ill grace.
Next week is Salen show for the north of the island on a field too small for present day needs and the exit for exhibitors vehicles turns into a quagmire which requires very delicate throttle control to negotiate. There is a tendency for people to park on the nearby roadside which causes chaos for non show traffic on the main road.
Happy days.


----------



## Hebe (5 Aug 2022)

Not a prime number at the chippy tonight.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2022)

Errands erranded (sort of) and groceries acquired (ouch!). 

Everything's gone up in Tesco *again* in just the week since I've been in there last. Seriously, it's bonkers...  It's not just 5p here and 5p there, some things have nearly doubled in price...  I did get lettuce, strawberries, pears, mushrooms and teacakes on yellow sticker though.

Wilkinsons were out of stock on everything I wanted except for a new pair of secateurs - and those were the last ones in the shop...

Sports Direct yielded two new sports bras as I've had a couple that have lost their comfort factor after the parental unit accidentally put them in a boil wash. The white ones I wanted were out of stock in my size, so had to buy a black one and a grey one instead. Admittedly SD aren't my first choice of retailer, but they do sell a comfortable racer back bra (Lonsdale) at a reasonable price. And since bras are very much like saddles, you've just got to get what works.

Am listening to Crystal Palace v Arsenal now, while eating some sausage rolls and a salad.


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that you Londo?



No, but I do like borrowing his quotes


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Aug 2022)

Work's nearly done for the day.. 
Just 2 more shifts in August to do 😎


----------



## DCLane (5 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Work's nearly done for the day..
> Just 2 more shifts in August to do 😎



I have none 

Off work from the 26th of July until September due to a huge backlog of carry-over days.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2022)

I think I have sorted out my early am route for tomorrow


----------



## Moon bunny (5 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not a choo-choo then.



They have a “Train” jar: similar to a swear box, if you call something a train when it’s just an engine, carriage, wagon etc. Kerching! one pound.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> They have a “Train” jar: similar to a swear box, if you call something a train when it’s just an engine, carriage, wagon etc. Kerching! one pound.


And you didn't want to add to the jars content's?


----------



## Reynard (5 Aug 2022)

Apparently there's going to be an 8-day strike at Felixtowe docks. Some quality cycling time for @Jenkins by the looks of it...


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Apparently there's going to be an 8-day strike at Felixtowe docks. Some quality cycling time for @Jenkins by the looks of it...



Not likely now we're the regional hub for this area - the ships will just go down to Tilbury or Gateway and we'll get the work anyhow. 
I could do with some quiet time - now I've moved to 08:00 - 15:00 three days a week I'm busier than before on full time shift working as I miss out on the 07:00 - 08:00 and post 17:00 quiet times.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2022)

Friday was a lovely day. Train out to Cambridge and then a bit over 50 miles on the bike back to Stowmarket where a late lunch and a few beers were taken. Another train back from Stowmarket to Ipswich where I couldn't be bothered waiting 50 minutes for the Felixstowe train, so back on the bike again. I may have had to stop for yet another refreshment break on the way...

By the way, I didn't get pinged for using an off peak ticket on a peak time train.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2022)

One little amusing bit from Friday. Approaching a queue of traffic in Bury St. Edmunds I was overtaken by big Harley Davidson motorbike with the stereotypical rider - middle aged, greying beard, matt black open face helmet, denim waistcoat with all the patches over the leathers, looking the part. Until i saw that the radio in the faring was tuned to...Radio 2


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> One little amusing bit from Friday. Approaching a queue of traffic in Bury St. Edmunds I was overtaken by big Harley Davidson motorbike with the stereotypical rider - middle aged, greying beard, matt black open face helmet, denim waistcoat with all the patches over the leathers, looking the part. Until i saw that the radio in the faring was tuned to...Radio 2



*GIGGLE*


----------



## Speicher (6 Aug 2022)

Yesterday evening I tried to watch some of the Women's Hockey. I found it very confusing because one of the teams colours were the same colour as the flooring.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2022)

Gurgling tummy feeling


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2022)

Why couldn't that have happened earlier.
Anyway time to get a few miles in


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2022)

Good morning. Overcast and breezy today. I bet I'll have a headwind on the way to work.

Must remember to shave before I go.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2022)

Sat by one of the Kelmarsh vent tunnels enjoying the peace and quiet


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2022)

Morning .
Got to rush this morning as we are doing a museum stand at a dog show in Corsham . We will be there all day!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2022)

First cuppa going down well
40 miles covered
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2022)

Dampish but not too cold as less NW wind than yesterday. Typical West Highland late summer day really.
Library day but parking the car when I get back could be a nightmare as we are getting even more congested. Might be worth getting the trike out if it is dry.


----------



## mybike (6 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Overcast and breezy today. I bet I'll have a headwind on the way to work.
> 
> Must remember to shave before I go.



So it won't blow your whiskers in?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2022)

Nice walk around the extended block even picked some raspberries


----------



## rockyroller (6 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Radio 2


an oldies station?


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

Warm and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Took me a while to drift off last night, but I slept well. Fed the tomatoes this morning, and then made a batch of hummus. If anyone can smell garlic and lemon wafting past on the breeze, that'll be me.

Also completed another chapter of my writing project, so that's 19 down, now. Realised last night (while having a bath) that the reason I was struggling with things, was that I'd gone beyond the natural point at which to end the action. So I've done that, and moved the overspill into the next chapter.

Anyways, it's time for luncheon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Overcast and breezy today. I bet I'll have a headwind on the way to work.
> 
> Must remember to shave before I go.



Yup. Bidirectional headwind.

I remembered to shave.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Aug 2022)

I've cut my grass. 
By cut my grass, I mean I've snipped off the long pokey-up bits and left the straw until it turns green again.. ✂


----------



## Hebe (6 Aug 2022)

Thank 


Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Got to rush this morning as we are doing a museum stand at a dog show in Corsham . We will be there all day!


That’s a coincidence, I just got back from a gig in the shopping centre there.



PeteXXX said:


> I've cut my grass.
> By cut my grass, I mean I've snipped off the long pokey-up bits and left the straw until it turns green again.. ✂


I keep looking at the back lawn and wondering if just a pair of nail scissors on the long pokey-up bits will do the trick.

Finishing a coffee here, then off to walk a stretch of overgrown and narrow towpath in the hope of securing a couple more veloviewer tiles.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of multigrain toast, one with ham & mustard, one with camembert & chutney, plus some melon, some blueberries and two


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

They are holding horse trials at the eventing center just the other side of the railway. I can hear the tannoy through the open window.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> They are holding horse trials at the eventing center just the other side of the railway. I can hear the tannoy through the open window.



They're innocent I tell you; innocent.


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2022)

Out for a ride from the caravan this morning. I'd got to the end of the site, and my speed/cadence sensor wasn't picked up. Stopped to check, and an old guy stopped, 'have you got a pump'. 'Yes', I replied, 'I'm just checking the sensor that tells me how fast I'm pedalling' - god knows what he thought, and that's on a 32 year old bike ! 

Sorted it when back, with a new battery, a sensor reset and a rescan. First battery the GCS10 has had since I bought it, and it was for a Garmin 705, now an Explore. Fipping tech !


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

Just had half an hour in the sun in the company of a radio. Come in now, as my knees are stinging a bit.

Watching the Hundred match between Trent Rockets and Birmingham Phoenix.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> There innocent I tell you; innocent.



They won't be if they dump their rider in a nettle-filled ditch


----------



## Hebe (6 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> …
> Finishing a coffee here, then off to walk a stretch of overgrown and narrow towpath in the hope of securing a couple more veloviewer tiles.


Darn. Didn’t walk far enough. Going to work out a different way of doing it, ideally involving a bike, a road and fewer nettles.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> an oldies station?



Not necessarily, I find it very good


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2022)

Went for a nice afternoon tea
Then came home and swapped the bikes around


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

I have watered the tomatoes, and am now sat down with a nice


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

Time for the budgie smugglers 3m springboard diving on the TV


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2022)

We are back from the dog show . We were there at 9 and finished at 5. We managed to take £50 for the museum doing a tombola , lucky dip and badge making . It has been hot and sunny all day .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Aug 2022)

Do you think that waking up in the morning should have a difficulty rating ?


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Aug 2022)

My granddaughter refereed her first ever football match today 

She payed for the college course herself by doing chores etc.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have watered the tomatoes, and am now sat down with a nice



In the old days when my father started his apprenticeship the big country houses had rather primitive toilet facilities. The effluent was collected in a large tank in the gardens near the glasshouses and was used to feed the tomatoes.
Different varieties which tasted better than modern ones but the watering system was said to impart a certain piquancy to the flavour.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2022)

Despite the weather forecast it never really rained much all day but the wind was still pretty cold.
Went to the library which was closed. Must pay more attention to notices on FB.
Changed the bedding but not yet washed until there is a dry day. I have plenty of spares anyway as we sold bedding among other things in our shop and some wandered into the house.
We took pride in not being just another tourist shop but sold all sorts of useful things to the local community. That is why I also have more than the average number of towels and I still wear jeans and shirts bought at a substantial discount.
Picture frames also were a good seller to local artists. You name it and we probably had it in stock somewhere.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> In the old days when my father started his apprenticeship the big country houses had rather primitive toilet facilities. The effluent was collected in a large tank in the gardens near the glasshouses and was used to feed the tomatoes.
> Different varieties which tasted better than modern ones but the watering system was said to impart a certain piquancy to the flavour.





I am *NOT* piddling on my tomatoes...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Aug 2022)

Another nice day at chez Biggs


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

I have just fed the cats, and am about to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2022)

Last stages of tidying up and packing as the apartment owner wants to do the official handover tomorrow morning. It means I can relax this week...


----------



## Hebe (6 Aug 2022)

I need to take my contact lenses out but it means getting off the sofa.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

Had soup, then toast and the last of the veggie curry for supper.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Aug 2022)

I just went out to Essex to ride alongside my brother and sister-in-law who are on their way to Harwich and on to the Netherlands. Lovely day for country lanes. Not too hot, gentle dry breeze.


----------



## dave r (6 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> In the old days when my father started his apprenticeship the big country houses had rather primitive toilet facilities. The effluent was collected in a large tank in the gardens near the glasshouses and was used to feed the tomatoes.
> Different varieties which tasted better than modern ones but the watering system was said to impart a certain piquancy to the flavour.



My mother when she was alive used to tell stories about her childhood, their toilet facilities were a bit basic, a small shed at the top of the garden, a plank with a hole in it and a bucket, she used to say that when the bucket was full the contents would go on the veg patch.


----------



## DCLane (6 Aug 2022)

This evening was spent at the medieval festival in Commequiers in the Vendée, celebrating the Frenchness of the castle.

All good fun, except for two things: firstly, the c. 15th/16th castle was built as an administrative facility, not a castle. And secondly, briefly alluded to in one source, there appears to be the remains of an c. 11th English motte-and-bailey castle next to it, which is visible on Google maps and also in the very dry grass. They've sort of 'forgotten' that particular bit of history


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> an oldies station?


Not any more, it lost its identity a few years ago. Now it's just a mix up.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> This evening was spent at the medieval festival in Commequiers in the Vendée, celebrating the Frenchness of the castle.
> 
> All good fun, except for two things: firstly, the c. 15th/16th castle was built as an administrative facility, not a castle. And secondly, briefly alluded to in one source, there appears to be the remains of an c. 11th English motte-and-bailey castle next to it, which is visible on Google maps and also in the very dry grass. They've sort of 'forgotten' that particular bit of history



It's a classic "the winners write their version of history" thing, isn't it?


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> They're innocent I tell you; innocent.


Wonder what they do with those found guilty?


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wonder what they do with those found guilty?


Felix Agail - how do you think @Reynard gets it cheap for her felines?


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not any more, it lost its identity a few years ago. Now it's just a mix up.



I dunno, I always remember it as being a bit, erm, bitty... Radio 1 was always chart stuff, Radio 3 was all the violins and fat ladies singing, and Radio 4 was highbrow talk and The Archers.

Radio 2 had some older stuff, some decent music that wasn't chart but too new to be called old, plus all the sports commentaries with the exception of TMS.

The sports commentaries then got split off to Radio 5 in 1991, and that's when I stopped listening to Radio 2...


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2022)

Another nice & relaxed day in south east Suffolk. An extended bottle bank & shopping bimble in the late morning followed by a bit of mixed on & off roading on the 29er while listening to the Fulham/Liverpool match after a quick coffee & toast break. Recovery was taken in the deck chair in the back garden while doing even more radio listening.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Felix Agail - how do you think @Reynard gets it cheap for her felines?



I'm quite partial to a horse steak or Filet D'Anvers myself...  Gotta be the Belgian in me.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2022)

I'd say that Radio 2 was the retirement home for music.


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

Actually, Radio 2 also did some comedy stuff and radio drama in the evenings. Things like Dragnet, Journey Into Space, Digents Does It...


----------



## Reynard (6 Aug 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## classic33 (6 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I'd say that Radio 2 was the retirement home for music.


Nay lad, it's a retirement home for "DJ's".


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> They're innocent I tell you; innocent.



I have never known an innocent horse, though I have known a few characters.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am *NOT* piddling on my tomatoes...



They put ammonia on all the fields around me.


Was it something I said?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm quite partial to a horse steak or Filet D'Anvers myself...  Gotta be the Belgian in me.



Sounds good, just cannot get it in The States.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2022)

More of a Radio 3 man myself, I also have National Public Radio, which has one station left near me playing classical/symphonic music.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2022)

I am currently involved in negotiations to move into the micro 4/3 format in photography, I changed over from the old Sony Alpha DSLRs as they are getting long in the tooth, and harder to find the old lenses. Used to the 4/3 system from my Olympus, it is going to stick around.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

Right, I'd better get to bed. Spent the evening identifying, labelling and mounting photos for my archive and rather lost track of time. And the more I manage to find out, the more I realise I don't know. Which then gives me more stuff to try and track down...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2022)

Good morning. I was up a bit late tidying up for todays handover. It has to be said the place looks quite nice tidy.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2022)

Morning, well that was easy.
Time to find a bike


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2022)

Pleasant dawn walk around a full Sywell Res 🐶


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Aug 2022)

View: https://media.giphy.com/media/3pZipqyo1sqHDfJGtz/giphy.gif


Are we OK?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2022)

Last tidying up: I've passed "Organise everything and pack it into categories", and "If there's a gap, push something in it", Now I'm at the "Chuck it in the nearest box and forget about it." stage.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2022)

Morning.
Nice and sunny here . I have drunk 1  and will go and make another when other half has finished hers.
We are resting today ! Two days of excitement is enough .


----------



## cookiemonster (7 Aug 2022)

Managed to get some miles in this morning. First time in a week as it has been very very wet.

Will get more in tomorrow as there's no way I'll be able to bike it for the rest of the week from Tuesday, there's a typhoon in the South China Sea getting its act together and heading our way for Wed.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2022)

We have been fascinated by 2 houses near us . They are both joined . Semi attached ! One is privately owned the other housing association. They are both empty. The occupier of the housing association house moved out a little while after Christmas . It remained empty for a while and then the association sent round 5 vans of workmen !  Since then there has been a constant stream of 1 or 2 vans more or less every day ! . How bad could it have been or are they using it for training ? 
The house next to it has also been done up and still remains empty !


----------



## oldwheels (7 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> My mother when she was alive used to tell stories about her childhood, their toilet facilities were a bit basic, a small shed at the top of the garden, a plank with a hole in it and a bucket, she used to say that when the bucket was full the contents would go on the veg patch.



My wife when still a student went with some of her pals on a cycle tour to Ireland. At one hostel the "ladies" was a hut which hung over the river and the "gents" was the river but no hut.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Aug 2022)

Another wettish day in prospect. For every decent day we have there appears to be at least 4 rotten ones.
FB wars broken out again over the ferry situation as the ones who have set up business to attract even more tourists are furious that people are being delayed or prevented from travelling to or from the island. Trouble is nobody can find any real cases of this happening so it is just manufactured outrage for political purposes.
Somebody is doing a free special buffet dinner for all local Calmac staff as nobody blames them tho' they are on the front line facing the public.
Looking for a battery charger for a camera I came on a Panasonic charger and two batteries. No idea what they are for as the Panasonic camera I have has a different size of battery and I have currently nothing else of that make.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2022)

Back now with my first cuppa
Garden birds have been fed
Saw sights on my ride


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Back now with my first cuppa
> Garden birds have been fed
> Saw sights on my ride



All I saw was a Weasel and some nice yachts bobbing about on Loch Earn.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2022)

Can you have a breakaway group go off the back of a peleton ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can you have a breakaway group go off the back of a peleton ?


Will a grupetto do you?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uT8MovMgKY&t=23s


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2022)

Meanwhile, I managed to sleep until 8:43 this morning. By my standards, that's a very long lie in.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2022)

Watching the boring women's cycle race .  The only thing which has kept me awake is the insistence of the Beeb to interrupt my viewing by saying that they will be going to another sport but I can continue to watch it on the Eye Player !  That was where I was watching it ! 

I think it would be more interesting if they allowed people to use Zebra crossings ! 
I think I will go and do some shopping !


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Watching the boring women's cycle race .  The only thing which has kept me awake is the insistence of the Beeb to interrupt my viewing by saying that they will be going to another sport but I can continue to watch it on the Eye Player !  That was where I was watching it !
> 
> I think it would be more interesting if they allowed people to use Zebra crossings !
> I think I will go and do some shopping !



I've stuck it on but it isn't looking like being exciting until the final sprint. I often don't find road cycling that brilliant to watch to be honest apart from the mountain stages in the major tours.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can you have a breakaway group go off the back of a peleton ?



I'll join.


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2022)

I was watching the Women's cricket yesterday (part of Commonwealth games). 

The commentator talked about a Maiden Wicket. Is that the same as Bowling a Maiden Over?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll join.



That's the only breakaways that I'm good at !


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> That's the only breakaways that I'm good at !



Well quite. I bet I can be slower though...


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> My mother when she was alive used to tell stories about her childhood, their toilet facilities were a bit basic, a small shed at the top of the garden, a plank with a hole in it and a bucket, she used to say that when the bucket was full the contents would go on the veg patch.



There's quite a science attached to Humanure, or composting of human waste. I have a friend who managed it for several years in Norway, of all places.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's quite a science attached to Humanure, or composting of human waste. I have a friend who managed it for several years in Norway, of all places.



They tried it for a bit in Western Illinois(the relatively empty bit). Public Outcry, activism, meetings, hearings. Sometime in the '70's, IIRC.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Aug 2022)

another heat wave, F temps today thru Tuesday 95, 94 & 92

I'm losing track. feels like the temps have been in the 90s for the past 2 weeks. this is not normal


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2022)

They also tried earth toilets in rest areas. That did not go over well, lacking permafrost.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> another heat wave, F temps today thru Tuesday 95, 94 & 92
> 
> I'm losing track. feels like the temps have been in the 90s for the past 2 weeks. this is not normal



Not for Boston.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> another heat wave, F temps today thru Tuesday 95, 94 & 92
> 
> I'm losing track. feels like the temps have been in the 90s for the past 2 weeks. this is not normal


We're hovering around the mid-80s here in south east England but it's due to climb later in the week. Our Augusts are usually a pretty wet affair with lots of cumulonimbus clouds but so far we've had virtually no rain this month. So it's cooler here than where you are but really not normal at all for this bottom corner of our island. Out in the countryside yesterday it was striking just how parched the land has become.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> They tried it for a bit in Western Illinois(the relatively empty bit). Public Outcry, activism, meetings, hearings. Sometime in the '70's, IIRC.



For or against? I remember reading that Amish communities have repeatedly got into trouble for insisting on humanure toilets. Apparently the officials dealing with them say they are politest, most pleasant and must _utterly intransigent_ infractors they've ever dealt with.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2022)

Okay, handover made.

Flat owner wanted rid of some furniture, so she's gifted me the bed, (perfect size and comfortable) table, (solid pine, perfect), the bookshelf I'd adapted for my model making bench, (meaning I can take both with me) and the wardrobe.

Of course, this means I've got a logistics problem to deal with as I now need to schlep these rather bulky items to my new apartment but hey, at least I've got a bed...


----------



## pawl (7 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I've stuck it on but it isn't looking like being exciting until the final sprint. I often don't find road cycling that brilliant to watch to be honest apart from the mountain stages in the major tours.



If I can find a tin of paint I’ll slap some on the wall and watch it dry.The alternative of watching the grass grow is none starter


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> If I can find a tin of paint I’ll slap some on the wall and watch it dry.The alternative of watching the grass grow is none starter



The mens is on now. Geraint Thomas and Mark Cavendish involved so it might be more interesting. I think I would rather go for a walk though.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I've stuck it on but it isn't looking like being exciting until the final sprint. I often don't find road cycling that brilliant to watch to be honest apart from the mountain stages in the major tours.



I mostly watch the passing scenery rather than the actual race.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> For or against? I remember reading that Amish communities have repeatedly got into trouble for insisting on humanure toilets. Apparently the officials dealing with them say they are politest, most pleasant and must utterly intransigent infractors they've ever dealt with.



Quite a lot of agricultural shows just had pit toilets but that was only short term and filled in soon after the show. Probably some law against it now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I mostly watch the passing scenery rather than the actual race.



That's a thought; I may actually start watching cycling in scenic areas.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Aug 2022)

Rain is still on but not heavy downpour. Just very wet and virtually no wind.
Spent quite a while sorting out obsolete computer bits and pieces. They belonged to my son in Aberdeen who died 5 years ago They were all in a box waiting to get sorted. He lectured on computers at Aberdeen College and was an enthusiastic gamer with a vast array of equipment. At his funeral a lot of game enthusiasts turned up which rather surprised us as he seemed to be well known in that field.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Aug 2022)

While idly scanning the ads l came across this, and l was only looking for Spinergy wheels , a bit of a bargain or what ?
https://www.leboncoin.fr/velos/2195083811.htm


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

Warm and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, and have had a lazy day watching the cycling and the motorcycling. Nice change to have live Moto GP back, even if it is a one-off, but TBH, I found the racing rather underwhelming. I always used to watch it when it was live on the BBC, but now that Dani Pedrosa has retired, I've lost interest. The cycling has been much more fun.

Had two toasties made from mini bagels and filled with ham & cheese for luncheon, along with melon, blueberries and two 

Might pick the first of my tomatoes later


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'll join.



I'll join the grupetto too. And I'll bet I'll be slower than all of you


----------



## Hebe (7 Aug 2022)

Rhubarb crumble prep completed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> Rhubarb crumble prep completed.


I'll have vanilla ice cream with mine.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> All I saw was a Weasel and some nice yachts bobbing about on Loch Earn.



Well i disturbed a nightie glad lady at a local beauty spot in a local village on my morning ride 

Then 15 miles further on i watched a hot air balloon land in front of me 

But overall it was a good ride and then when i got home another nightie glad lady was making me a cuppa 

So all in all a good start to the day before 9.00 am


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> Rhubarb crumble prep completed.



Mmm yes please


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2022)

I'm doing a full roast dinner at the moment. It might be a tad warm out, but I'm starvin' Marvin! 

🐔


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

Ooops, I may have sat a bit too long in the sun while watching the conclusion of the road race and the hockey, because I've managed to toast my cleavage. Ow.

Anyways, some water-based moisturizer has been slapped on, and I'm now safely indoors with a  and watching the blokes in the budgie smugglers 10 meters platform diving.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

Oh, and I've picked the first tomatoes of this year's crop - four Tumbling Toms, one Bloody Butcher and one Christmas Grape.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2022)

This had to be done!


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

The cats have been fed, and soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and I've picked the first tomatoes of this year's crop - four Tumbling Toms, one Bloody Butcher and one Christmas Grape.



We came back from holiday to discover that all our tomatoes looked like they had died. Offering up prayers to Saint Greta, we watered them with some recycled bath water. Time will tell but I fear they are all brown bread.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

slowmotion said:


> We came back from holiday to discover that all our tomatoes looked like they had died. Offering up prayers to Saint Greta, we watered them with some recycled bath water. Time will tell but I fear they are all brown bread.



Poo... Fingers crossed for you.

I'm having to water mine every day - about 2/3 of a gallon per plant. They really didn't like it when it was so hot just over a fortnight ago. Any leaf that hit the concrete went crispy.


----------



## Hebe (7 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll have vanilla ice cream with mine.


Sadly we've not found a way for ice cream and a teenage child to co-exist under the same roof for more than 30 minutes. Double cream? Though she's done a good job on that too.


Reynard said:


> Ooops, I may have sat a bit too long in the sun while watching the conclusion of the road race and the hockey, because I've managed to toast my cleavage. Ow.


Ouch. You'd think we'd all learn by the time we leave our teenage years, but no. Hope it heals soon and that the diving was a suitable distraction.


----------



## Speicher (7 Aug 2022)

The field at the end of my garden is full of very baked beans.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Last tidying up: I've passed "Organise everything and pack it into categories", and "If there's a gap, push something in it", Now I'm at the "Chuck it in the nearest box and forget about it." stage.


When do you actually move, and are you acting as your own removal service?


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

Lovely supper of scrambled eggs with parsley & chives, a toasted bagel, some Polish vegetable salad and tomatoes from the garden. Oh, and a  of course.

Those Bloody Butcher (Rote Mezger) tomatoes are just divine - they're not big for a salad tomato, but boy do they pack one heck of a flavour punch in that small space. I will definitely grow them again.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Aug 2022)

slowmotion said:


> We came back from holiday to discover that all our tomatoes looked like they had died. Offering up prayers to Saint Greta, we watered them with some recycled bath water. Time will tell but I fear they are all brown bread.



I had a hose system rigged up with a timer which worked ok for once we were away for a month. The weeds loved it as well unfortunately.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> Ouch. You'd think we'd all learn by the time we leave our teenage years, but no. Hope it heals soon and that the diving was a suitable distraction.



I slapped on some water-based moisturizer on as soon as possible, and most of the stinging has now subsided. Normally, I'm so good at putting the factor 50 on, but I thought ok, it's late afternoon, I'll be ok...  Serves me right for wearing such a low-cut top. 

Yep, I enjoyed the view when it came to the diving


----------



## slowmotion (7 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I had a hose system rigged up with a timer which worked ok for once we were away for a month. The weeds loved it as well unfortunately.



In the jet-lagged hours since our return yesterday, I've been devising all kinds of mad grey water irrigation systems.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> That's the only breakaways that I'm good at !


Prefer the chocolate biscuit's myself.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This had to be done!
> View attachment 656127


There's dedication, your taking notes of what you're drinking. Research or review?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's dedication, your taking notes of what you're drinking. Research or review?



Like my hair, i gave myself a No.1


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> Sadly we've not found a way for ice cream and a teenage child to co-exist under the same roof for more than 30 minutes. Double cream? Though she's done a good job on that too.



It's the same with Beautiful Wife and chocolate.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> When do you actually move, and are you acting as your own removal service?



Saturday, and I am my own removal service, although Middle Son has said he'll come and help.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Saturday, and I am my own removal service, although Middle Son has said he'll come and help.


You trust him on your bike?


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2022)

Had a nice at a local vintage rally/classic car show today. I went on my 1963 Fordson Dexta to give it some exercise and charge the battery up. Saw some nice stuff including a rat rod 1940s Ford Prefect with an Essex V6 and IFS conversion using parts from a Reliant Scimitar


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Had a nice at a local vintage rally/classic car show today. I went on my 1963 Fordson Dexta to give it some exercise and charge the battery up. Saw some nice stuff including a rat rod 1940s Ford Prefect with an Essex V6 and IFS conversion using parts from a Reliant Scimitar


Does your Fordson Dextra look like this? I hardly understood a word of your post so I Googled it.


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does your Fordson Dextra look like this? I hardly understood a word of your post so I Googled it.
> View attachment 656227



Close. That's an earlier model. Mine is the last of the line "High Performance" Super Dexta with 44.5 horse power. They also revised the styling and changed colours. This is mine.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

I have washed my hair.

Now for a  and MOTD


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2022)

Today was also the first time in many years that I saw one of these on the back window. I still can't work what the point was.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Today was also the first time in many years that I saw one of these on the back window. I still can't work what the point was.
> 
> View attachment 656243



For some reason, I always remember seeing them on Ford Granadas...


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Had a nice at a local vintage rally/classic car show today.* I went on my 1963 Fordson Dexta *to give it some exercise and charge the battery up. Saw some nice stuff including a rat rod 1940s Ford Prefect with an Essex V6 and IFS conversion using parts from a Reliant Scimitar


Why can't you use a car like nearly everybody else?


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can you have a breakaway group go off the back of a peleton ?


I would have to form a different breakaway that found a flatter route as I don't do hills. Or one that found a more scenic route


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I would have to form a different breakaway that found a flatter route as I don't do hills.



You and me both. 

I'd still be at the back, though.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why can't you use a car like nearly everybody else?



One can flatten more cones in a tractor 🚜


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> For some reason, I always remember seeing them on Ford Granadas...



That was on an early Corolla but the car I would associate them with was the Hillman Avenger.


----------



## classic33 (7 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> One can flatten more cones in a tractor 🚜


There is that I suppose.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> That was on an early Corolla but the car I would associate them with was the Hillman Avenger.



With that L-shaped rear light cluster...


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why can't you use a car like nearly everybody else?



Who wants to be like everybody else?


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This had to be done!
> View attachment 656127



Is that Quin & Jez in the background?



Spoiler: For the uninitiated



Private Eye's hipster pastiche


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2022)

The other advantage of driving a vintage tractor is that you can teach Audi drivers how to be patient


----------



## slowmotion (7 Aug 2022)

Any Hillman Imp fans? Didn't they have an aluminium engine block? I melted one down at school in the tiny foundry to produce an entirely worthless sculpture mounted on a lovely piece of yew. Ah....youthful pretention.


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

Nope, a Mini fan, here. (original, not the new fake jobbie)

Dad had a Hillman, but a Super Minx estate, grey with a dark green roof.


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2022)

The Imp was a lovely little car. I would be happy to have one.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2022)

Another lovely sunny day in south east Suffolk and I'm getting the hang of this relaxing thing. After the late morning cuppa & a pot of yoghurt for beakfast I stuck a load of towels on to wash and then went for an eight mile stroll into Felixstowe, along the seafront and back home again. By this time the wash cycle had been completed so the towels went on the line to dry, a load of shirts went in the machine for washing and the deck chair got set up in the back garden where I stayed for the next couple of hours with the radio, a book, another coffee and a pint of squash.

And, other than the slightly exciting news that the recycling bin has been put out, that's as much as I've done today.


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2022)

What was worrying today is that I found myself admiring a Rover 213. I must be getting old


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> The Imp was a lovely little car. I would be happy to have one.



The camber on the front wheels was a bit of a challenge to the eye IIRC...


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2022)

I had a Hillman Imp in the mid '80s. Something broke in the ignition switch so you could turn the electics on with the key, but not go any further to engage the starter motor. I ended up hotwiring it so that I used a flick switch to start the engine. It had 'interesting' handling in the wet or icy conditions and I seem to remember that the engine was based on a Coventry Climax fire pump motor.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> What was worrying today is that I found myself admiring a Rover 213. I must be getting old



Admiring, or wondering how it had survived?


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> The camber on the front wheels was a bit of a challenge to the eye IIRC...



Looks pretty good to me


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It had 'interesting' handling in the wet or icy conditions.



Always the case with rear-engined cars...


----------



## Reynard (7 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Looks pretty good to me
> 
> View attachment 656256



That's cheating! It's not a head-on photo 

But you can see that the top of the front wheels are angled outwards quite a bit.


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Admiring, or wondering how it had survived?



A bit of both I suppose. There's no doubt it was a cut above other small family cars of the time like the Opel Kadett or the MKIII Escort. They were very reliable if rustprone too. It was a Honda after all. 

The downside would be that every time I see one, the image that comes to mind is


----------



## cookiemonster (8 Aug 2022)

New Tesco range?


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> New Tesco range?
> 
> View attachment 656267


I'll keep an eye open for those later today. See how well they're selling.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> New Tesco range?
> 
> View attachment 656267



Never mind their "Finest" range, now introducing their "X-Rated" range...


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Any Hillman Imp fans? Didn't they have an aluminium engine block? I melted one down at school in the tiny foundry to produce an entirely worthless sculpture mounted on a lovely piece of yew. Ah....youthful pretention.



Yes, I had a Hillman Imp California (n?). Yes they had an aluminium block.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2022)

Somewhere outside there's at least one owl hooting its head off. This in turn seems to be annoying some dogs, who in turn are barking at the owl.

No howling/owling from the dogs, yet.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We're hovering around the mid-80s here in south east England but it's due to climb later in the week. Our Augusts are usually a pretty wet affair with lots of cumulonimbus clouds but so far we've had virtually no rain this month. So it's cooler here than where you are but really not normal at all for this bottom corner of our island. Out in the countryside yesterday it was striking just how parched the land has become.



little water here too. outdoor watering of any kind is banned right now. can't walk barefoot on some grass here. dried hard & sharp, like walking over razor blades


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2022)

Another evening spent mounting and labeling photos - this batch from the 1989 British F3 championship. And a bit of additional digging online means I've managed to attribute a photographer to four of them.

Result. 

I should add that over the years, a fair bit of stuff has been diverted in my direction, but invariably, a good chunk of it needs additional research. People typically omit the important stuff like where, when, what publication, who took the photo... Having said that, doing the research is actually quite good fun. And very satisfying when you finally nail it.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Somewhere outside there's at least one owl hooting its head off. This in turn seems to be annoying some dogs, who in turn are barking at the owl.
> 
> No howling/owling from the dogs, yet.




View: https://youtu.be/YaFHqIFZhAo


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2022)

Right, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2022)




----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2022)

Morning all , another sunny start to the day outside.
First job completed


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2022)

First cuppa going down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Any Hillman Imp fans? Didn't they have an aluminium engine block? I melted one down at school in the tiny foundry to produce an entirely worthless sculpture mounted on a lovely piece of yew. Ah....youthful pretention.



The engine was designed by Coventry Climax and went to the Rootes Group in a take over .


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2022)

It's my blood donoring day today... 🏥


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Looks pretty good to me
> 
> View attachment 656256



I think the amount of glass in the older cars is great, you can actually see whats going on around the car.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's my blood donoring day today... 🏥



I still haven't been and donated again for some strange reason I just don't feel ready to start again after the pandemic


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2022)

Lovely sunny morning out on my walk and the pavement has been re-opened again after nearly a year of working on it


----------



## oldwheels (8 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why can't you use a car like nearly everybody else?



There was a guy here who came 5 miles into town for his shopping every Saturday on a wee Fergie. He lived in a farm bothy and that was his only transport,


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I think the amount of glass in the older cars is great, you can actually see whats going on around the car.


Definitely, visibility is nowhere near as good and I also find a lot of modern cars feel very claustrophobic even just to sit in, made worse by the dark interior colours usually favoured by the German car industry.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> The Imp was a lovely little car. I would be happy to have one.



Last car to be made in Scotland I think.


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> There was a guy here who came into town for his shopping every Saturday on a wee Fergie. He lived in a farm bothy and that was his only transport,



There were a lot of people like that around in rural Ireland too, still are really. It has also turned full circle as it seems teenagers cruise around the towns at night now in tractors as they can't afford to have a car.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Aug 2022)

Another grey day but not yet raining tho' it is forecast to start soon.
Yesterday I made it as far my dustbin so really must try to get a bit further today before I go completely mad.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2022)

Morning.
I blame Biggsy for my next thought ! 
My mind started thinking about the cycle films from the late 50's and 60's showing cyclists going on cycling holidays ! This was combined with what barbers used to ask customers .
"Would Sir like anything for the weekend ? "

"Oh yes please !". " A puncture outfit ! "


----------



## DCLane (8 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I think the amount of glass in the older cars is great, you can actually see whats going on around the car.



Son no 2 drives a Peugeot Tepee (Citroen Berlingo), which is my old car. Lots of large windows and brilliant visibility - which is great for a new driver.

Most of the rest of the car isn't so good except for interior space and cheap insurance for a teenager.


----------



## pawl (8 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The engine was designed by Coventry Climax and went to the Rootes Group in a take over .



Did Relientt use the Hillman Imp engine in their three wheeler Robin


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Aug 2022)

Rookie error or just senile ? Long story short, in more ways than one ....Yesterday spent cleaning and tinkering with my Olmo which hasn't been ridden for at least a year. All the usual stuff , made sure the saddle height was ok , noticed that the bars and front wheel were a bit out of correct alignment so adjusted them . All well and good, so this morning hopped onto the bike , clipped in set off down the (gravel) drive and the front wheel did a rapid 90 degree sideways adjustment chucking me off shoulder first into the gravel. Result swollen and bloody left shoulder plus a swollen ankle. All down to me forgetting to re tighten the adjusted stem into the headset. My sympathetic partner ,(she's an ex Swedish air sea rescue medic) had a cursory examination and informed me that nothing is broken and would l please go and clean up the blood.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Did Relientt use the Hillman Imp engine in their three wheeler Robin



I don't think so ! It was a small four cylinder 750 cc engine I think . It was put into the Quasar motorcycle which was built in Calne . The bike had a windscreen and roof which went over the rider leaving the sides exposed .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I blame Biggsy for my next thought !
> My mind started thinking about the cycle films from the late 50's and 60's showing cyclists going on cycling holidays ! This was combined with what barbers used to ask customers .
> "Would Sir like anything for the weekend ? "
> ...



Not sure if they would work repairing the barbers suggestion


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Aug 2022)

I just remembered I hadn't paid my ''Dart Charge'' for going over the Queen Elizabeth bridge a couple of days ago. So I've now paid it and as it's overdue but I haven't received a fixed penalty notice, I've either got away with late payment or I've made a down payment on the FPN.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Aug 2022)

This made me smile this morning.

View: https://twitter.com/DadJokeMan/status/1556211692496879616


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2022)

Up early to remove a couple of shelves from the kitchen for the new fridge freezer to fit (previously had two separate units under a work top). Worktop's gone now too, so we'll need a new storage unit next to the fridge freezer (more work). Fortunately, it's all on a different wall to the kitchen units, so 'stand alone'. Filled the holes in the wall, then painted it, and the skirting board. Oh, and the floor paint has dried whilst we were away for the weekend. Super thin coat over the previous application to freshen it up, and it's OK. Old freezer is sat on the side lawn, plugged in until the new one arrives. Fridge is in the kitchen still.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I blame Biggsy for my next thought !
> My mind started thinking about the cycle films from the late 50's and 60's showing cyclists going on cycling holidays ! This was combined with what barbers used to ask customers .
> "Would Sir like anything for the weekend ? "
> ...



Surprised you are not blaming me for the Bristol trip .



DCLane said:


> Son no 2 drives a Peugeot Tepee (Citroen Berlingo), which is my old car. Lots of large windows and brilliant visibility - which is great for a new driver.
> 
> Most of the rest of the car isn't so good except for interior space and cheap insurance for a teenager.



I can think of a few occasions when something like a Tepee would have come in handy in my teenage driving days


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I still haven't been and donated again for some strange reason I just don't feel ready to start again after the pandemic



It's very busy here at St Giles, Hamtun town centre. Don't even have to wear masks now, unless you wish to..


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I don't think so ! It was a small four cylinder 750 cc engine I think . It was put into the Quasar motorcycle which was built in Calne . The bike had a windscreen and roof which went over the rider leaving the sides exposed .



The Robin started out with 750cc engine and then was upgraded to 850cc, all made by Relient themselves. The earlier Regal started of with a 600cc engine which was upgraded to 700cc.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Son no 2 drives a Peugeot Tepee (Citroen Berlingo), which is my old car. Lots of large windows and brilliant visibility - which is great for a new driver.
> 
> Most of the rest of the car isn't so good except for interior space and cheap insurance for a teenager.



Most of the other modern cars have a very small glass area.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I blame Biggsy for my next thought !
> My mind started thinking about the cycle films from the late 50's and 60's showing cyclists going on cycling holidays ! This was combined with what barbers used to ask customers .
> "Would Sir like anything for the weekend ? "
> ...



Just for you.


----------



## pawl (8 Aug 2022)

I went on one of these trips ,Can’t remember what year it was.The special picked up in Loughborough CTC section and the Charnwood section Destination was Shropshire It was a enjoyable day out As I say it was in the dim and distant past If memory serves correctly the return was from Ludlow


----------



## pawl (8 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> The Robin started out with 750cc engine and then was upgraded to 850cc, all made by Relient themselves. The earlier Regal started of with a 600cc engine which was upgraded to 700cc.



I don’t know if the factory is still there on the A5 I remember the factory being on both sides of the road and chest cars being pushed across the road to the opposite site .


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2022)

For the next six weeks or so I will be working hours to correspond to my American Lords and masters so will be starting work at 1pm.

I had hoped to fit a twenty mile ride in before work but by the time I had sorted the washing out, bought some groceries and did a quick check on the timing on my sickly Skoda, I won't have time now to go for a ride as I still have to make lunch.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> For or against? I remember reading that Amish communities have repeatedly got into trouble for insisting on humanure toilets. Apparently the officials dealing with them say they are politest, most pleasant and must _utterly intransigent_ infractors they've ever dealt with.



Against, mainly. The Amish are in Southeast Illinois, and outside of tourism and farmers markets do not interact with the "English".


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> I don’t know if the factory is still there on the A5 I remember the factory being on both sides of the road and chest cars being pushed across the road to the opposite site .



Reliant production ceased in Tamworth in late 1998 and in January 1999 the Reliant company moved to new premises and to a new purpose built factory at Burntwood. What happened to the factory site I don't know.


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2022)

Fridge freezer arrived around 10am. Left it for an hour. Then plugged in (came with a euro plug, so had to fit a UK one). Just 'attempted' to fill it up with the contents of our old fridge freezer - failed, it's flipping huge for a non american one. It's 70 wide (10cm more than normal) and 80cm deep (20cm or more than normal) and nearly 2m tall. Best thing is, you can see what you've got in the big veg drawer - the old fridge was a quarter of the size.


----------



## pawl (8 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Reliant production ceased in Tamworth in late 1998 and in January 1999 the Reliant company moved to new premises and to a new purpose built factory at Burntwood. What happened to the factory site I don't know.



Thanks dave r for the info


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2022)

64th pint of A+ has been sucked out my left arm 🏥


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2022)

Warm, still and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, and then spent the morning with a friend and her dogs bimbling around the community orchard and the local nature reserve. Blissfully, a lot of it is well-shaded, but had loaded up with sunblock, a hat and a bottle of water. Just as well, because it was hot and I was thirsty. Was great setting the world to rights though, and the dogs are always pleased to see me.  

I have also swapped a box of early plums for 10 fresh free-range eggs. 

Am planning on having a quiet afternoon. Mainly doing some writing and, if I'm in the mood, maybe finish assembling the mower.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Paulus (8 Aug 2022)

I've just cut the grass, or what grass there is.


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2022)

I sometimes wonder how many times my neighbour can drive around the block in the world's noisiest 1.0L Corsa without getting bored. 

I'd like a few minutes alone under the bonnet to carry out a few tweaks


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Aug 2022)

Although l haven't been 
roadworthy today due to self inflicted injuries ( as described earlier today) , l have found a worthwhile project , this being the wrapping of bars courtesy of the esteemed Mr B. and bar tape courtesy of someone in the peoples republic of China. So not a wasted day, despite my best attempt to break a bone or two. 
Voila !!










Gaze upon the mighty LOOK ...".a thing of beauty is a joy forever".


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a split and toasted bagel heaped with home made hummus, plus a pear, some strawberries and two 

*stuffed*


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 64th pint of A+ has been sucked out my left arm 🏥



Same as mine .


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Although l haven't been
> roadworthy today due to self inflicted injuries ( as described earlier today) , l have found a worthwhile project , this being the wrapping of bars courtesy of the esteemed Mr B. and bar tape courtesy of someone in the peoples republic of China. So not a wasted day, despite my best attempt to break a bone or two.
> Voila !!
> View attachment 656363
> ...



Interesting pattern on the rims showing where the spoke nipples are .


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2022)

Another thing I get the blame for 



woodbutchmaster said:


> Although l haven't been
> roadworthy today due to self inflicted injuries ( as described earlier today) , l have found a worthwhile project , this being the wrapping of bars courtesy of the esteemed Mr B. and bar tape courtesy of someone in the peoples republic of China. So not a wasted day, despite my best attempt to break a bone or two.
> Voila !!
> View attachment 656363
> ...



On the plus side we have just had a robot delivery


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Another thing I get the blame for
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side we have just had a robot delivery



On the contrary Mr. B .....the credit


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2022)

On the phone to my Internet Preventer trying to arrange a time to get connected in the new apartment. The queueing system has an irritatingly bouncy tune which keeps getting broken with very bad static that sounds like a train running past.

This is not increasing my faith in their technical competence.


----------



## mybike (8 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Just for you.




OK, so I have to ask. Did anyone read Explorers Awheel by Garry Lester Hogg?


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> OK, so I have to ask. Did anyone read Explorers Awheel by Garry Lester Hogg?



No.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Interesting pattern on the rims showing where the spoke nipples are .



Mavic SUP double eyelet rims...maybe they bulge a little where the spokes are attached ?


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2022)

I am entertaining a gentle bicycular bimble.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2022)

Having bombed about the village for an hour, I'm finally registered at the new address, which is legally required here, and I and have a standing order set up to pay the rent.

It has to be said a bicycle is an incredibly efficient way to travel within a few kilometres; I couldn't have got all the forms and signatures together that fast even if I was driving a car between the offices.

Of course, having a system of local government offices and banks helps a lot in this...


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2022)

How did those chaps kick their legs over the handlebars ? 

If I tried it my leg would get caught up I I would crash to the ground .


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2022)

Went out for 40 minutes in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres. Pootled around some local lanes checking the progress of the fruit in the hedgerows.

Looks like a bumper year for blackberries, but one of the apple trees I usually pick from is a total bust. There's loads of fruit on it, but they're barely bigger than a large marble because it's been so dry.

Anyways, now sat here with a post-ride


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2022)

Tomatoes and all the other outside plants watered.

Now it's time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Aug 2022)

Been damp all day again but raining a bit a couple of miles away while I was out this morning. Now it is starting to get dark early and I often need a light on to find my breakfast in the mornings as well.
Minor triumph in that I found the claw hammer I lost about a month ago just where I left it.
I have a spare room which is turning into a right tip as all sorts of things including 3 bikes get filed in there. I really need to clear out a lot of stuff I will no longer use but I cannot be bothered with the hassle of trying to sell any of it. In any case nobody here is willing to pay a decent price for bikes. I have given one away but since I was given it for nothing anyway all it had cost was a couple of new tyres and tubes and I did a few tours using it for towing a trailer.
The car rally in October is proposing a stage around the town streets. This was done once before and caused a lot of rumpus as everyone including essential workers like carers and nurses were told their cars would get towed if they dared have them on the streets. The uproar was so bad the idea was never repeated but since they tend to be an arrogant bunch they are trying again.


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2022)

Corsa nutter still at it. Who says petrol is too expensive?


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> New Tesco range?
> 
> View attachment 656267


Not on the shelves in the local store today. I'll keep an eye open for it though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> all sorts of things including 3 bikes get filed in there



"Filed" bikes. I like that expression.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Aug 2022)

Bored with the closing ceremony already and have switched off !


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I sometimes wonder how many times my neighbour can drive around the block in the world's noisiest 1.0L Corsa without getting bored.
> 
> I'd like a few minutes alone under the bonnet to carry out a few tweaks


Small bottle of dirty oil and put a few drops on the road under the engine*. Then point it out to them.

*Can also be done when the car isn't there, or near the wheels(hydraulic oil) leaking from the brakes!


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2022)

Lovely supper this evening of Polish vegetable salad, tomato, a medley of steamed veg and a chilli & garlic halloumi burger. 

Oh, and a  of course.


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2022)

Red red wine


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2022)

Oooooo, Bangra dancers!!!


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oooooo, Bangra dancers!!!



Yes, I would like to see more of that. A man in a pink dress dancing like a man!


----------



## Speicher (8 Aug 2022)

Have I missed Dexy's Midnight Runners? I sat next to their drummer once in a pub!


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2022)

Coooo, that Didgeridoo... 

Chapeau that man, it sounds *amazing*


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2022)

Work done and dusted for another day and another training session in gibberish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Work done and dusted for another day and another training session in gibberish.


Gibberish is a language you rarely see listed under language skills in a CV but you often see it used within the CV text.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Work done and dusted for another day and another training session in gibberish.


You'll be fluent in gibberish very soon at this rate.


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Gibberish is a language you rarely see listed under language skills in a CV but you often see it used within the CV text.


I've tried to be as honest as possible with job titles and descriptions. Local job centre disagreed on two, but were unable to come up with better titles/descriptions.

Think of that question _"What's the worst job you can think of doing?"_ and you might come close.


----------



## Reynard (8 Aug 2022)

Nearly finished clearing the backlog of prints for my archive. We've moved onto 1990 now...

Two left, both from Brands Hatch. One I know everything (meeting, date, photographer) and the other, I know most (meeting and date, but not the photographer).


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Nearly finished clearing the backlog of prints for my archive. We've moved onto 1990 now...
> 
> Two left, both from Brands Hatch. One I know everything (meeting, date, photographer) and the other, I know most (meeting and date, but not the photographer).


How are you referencing all of this?
By year, people in the photo, location or by photographer.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Aug 2022)

the workday


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Although l haven't been
> roadworthy today due to self inflicted injuries ( as described earlier today) , l have found a worthwhile project , this being the wrapping of bars courtesy of the esteemed Mr B. and bar tape courtesy of someone in the peoples republic of China. So not a wasted day, despite my best attempt to break a bone or two.
> Voila !!
> View attachment 656363
> ...



That is beautiful.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Same as mine .



And mine, though I am more likely now to receive than give.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> How are you referencing all of this?
> By year, people in the photo, location or by photographer.



The entire collection is kept in chronological order. All photos have the date and as much other relevant information as is possible to find out (race series, circuit, photographer, other people of note in the image, publication the image may have appeared in) written on the mount card.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Time I did an Upsy Daisy.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2022)

Blimey, it's early!


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2022)

Good morning. grey and dull this morning, and the weather isn't great either.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2022)

First job completed
Time for the next


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2022)

Bike out and ready to roll. ride minus 45 minutes.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa went down well
Window cleaner payment ready to be left out for him in our mutual secret location 
We had our granddaughter yesterday and she baked some cookies with swmbo , they tasted fine and i told her as much as well after eating it.
When i asked what ingredients were used i got told including the amount of each but the one thing i wasn't expecting was the big sneeze she told me about due to flour going up her nose as she mixed it all together 
Must remember to ask that question first next time


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2022)

Morning .
The Bu993r! . Georgie has been in and had his breakfast without saying hello !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2022)

Can you remember what I was about to do ?
It was that halfway up the stairs moment when you forget why you are going up there !


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can you remember what I was about to do ?
> It was that halfway up the stairs moment when you forget why you are going up there !



Were you about to bring the washing basket down? 🤔


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Were you about to bring the washing basket down? 🤔



No . But it would a good idea to do it later.
Got to take my wife to the dentist . Why ? It is easier if 2 peeps go due to the lack of parking .


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2022)

Was another lovely morning on my walk. More roadworks and closed pavements again. I witnessed someone pick up the "pavement closed" barrier and throw it in top of the hedge!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can you remember what I was about to do ?
> It was that halfway up the stairs moment when you forget why you are going up there !



I bet you were going to make another cuppa


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I bet you were going to make another cuppa



Or get your teeth out of the sterident pot?


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2022)

Grey start today but looks like it may brighten up later. Brisk SW wind.
Salen agricultural show on Thursday so the council have decided that is a good day to close the road for west coast traffic to the show for resurfacing. The only feasable diversion is my normal triking route and the forecast looks good. Midday should be ok for traffic perhaps.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Grey start today but looks like it may brighten up later. Brisk SW wind.
> Salen agricultural show on Thursday so the council have decided that is a good day to close the road for west coast traffic to the show for resurfacing. The only feasable diversion is my normal triking route and the forecast looks good. Midday should be ok for traffic perhaps.



That really is joined up thinking, isn't it!! 😔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2022)

It's past 9:30 and there's been no drilling at all yet. I think they've run out places to drill holes. Tranquil Tuesday here we come!

Oh, and I've had a long soak in the bath so that I could cut my big toenails.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's past 9:30 and there's been no drilling at all yet. I think they've run out places to drill holes. Tranquil Tuesday here we come!
> 
> Oh, and I've had a long soak in the bath so that I could cut my big toenails.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2022)

The washing has just stopped ! 
I'm having a cup of tea at the moment resting . It feels like someone has just unplugged me !


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Aug 2022)

View: https://media.giphy.com/media/3og0IOUWB5AZoP6la0/giphy.gif


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2022)

It's taken them until 11am to find a place to start drilling again. Still, it was great while it lasted.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Aug 2022)

How understanding is your partner ? 
This is our spare bedroom ......am l pushing my luck


----------



## rockyroller (9 Aug 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> How understanding is your partner ?
> This is our spare bedroom ......am l pushing my luck


looks like you are making your best effort. don't know how I would live w/o my basement. I moved out for 4 months during a rough patch but all I brought was 1 bike. I could never have moved everything


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2022)

Not a cloud in the sky here


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2022)

Beyonce murdering Donna Summers song I Feel love' why do they allow this to happen


----------



## pawl (9 Aug 2022)

Just returned from a sweaty 15 miles Having a cup of drinking chocolate and a banana.
Heading for the shower Probably a cold one No lewd comments please


----------



## Speicher (9 Aug 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> How understanding is your partner ?
> This is our spare bedroom ......am l pushing my luck
> View attachment 656469



Is it ever used by a guest for sleeping in?
You can see the items you need, it is not all in a big heap. If you are happy with it, and you could rearrange it for a visitor (with some notice) then it looks fine to me. 

Who is that in the corner with the big hair and the white shirt?


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2022)

Walked both dogs, brown bin heavy with shredded black thorn so I can't cut any more until the bin is emptied. Decided to bring the hedge down to ~6' so cutting the main branches down to 5'. Too hot at the moment anyway.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> How understanding is your partner ?
> This is our spare bedroom ......am l pushing my luck
> View attachment 656469



Looks OK.


----------



## mybike (9 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Beyonce murdering Donna Summers song I Feel love' why do they allow this to happen



You do realise that some people think that listening to her is like being in the presence of God? From about 10:39

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0019yvg

{Seems BBC can't be embedded as media.}


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> You do realise that some people think that listening to her is like being in the presence of God? From about 10:39
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0019yvg
> 
> {Seems BBC can't be embedded as media.}



Yes it's good that we are all different , but that song is one of my all time favourites


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2022)

Time to start work for another day. A shame to be stuck inside on such a nice day. 

I often wonder how flies can always find their way in through open windows but never find their way out again.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> That really is joined up thinking, isn't it!! 😔



Mainland thinking which we are bedevilled with often. Argyll & Bute Council is based in Lochgilphead so have little idea of local events or even basic geography.
We had a bus driver who gave a running commentary as he was more used to tour buses rather than service ones and when he came to Fishnish ferry terminal he pointed out a ferry leaving the other side of the Sound. He had to leave 5 minutes before the ferry docked " they call it coordination " he told the passengers.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Aug 2022)

There was a little bit of mist around here this morning and, dare I say it, it was quite cool. 
It didn't last and was soon back to it's hot & muggy current normal, but it was quite nice while it lasted and it looks like there's going to be a tail wind on the way home from work.

So far it's been a nice quiet day at work with the only problem being that the cold/filtered water machine has broken so it's lukewarm squash & straight tap water in the kettle so the coffee doesn't taste quite right.


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2022)

Other people on this training call apologise for the noise in the vackground created by their dogs or their children or whatever. 

I wonder if I should apologise for the noise caused by a time and cash rich idiot in a noisy Corsa.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Hot, still and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well and have spent the morning gardening. A real breeze now that I've actually got a pair of secateurs. I still haven't found the old pair - I suspect either mum or I put them somewhere we usually don't, a bit like the old "where are my keys" routine. I've also been cutting back the grape vine. Not quite finished, but wow, have I got a stonking crop of grapes this year!

There was a bit on the local news the other night about a vineyard near Cambridge, where the lady being interviewed said that thanks to the hot and dry weather, it was looking like their best year yet. So hoping mine might actually be sweet enough to eat this year. Otherwise, I shall make grape & apple jelly using the Cockett's Red apples from the community orchard.

I've just learned that the collective for a group of flamingos is called a flamboyance.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I often wonder how flies can always find their way in through open windows but never find their way out again.



Madam Poppy loves pogo-ing after sky raisins...


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Beyonce murdering Donna Summers song I Feel love' why do they allow this to happen



Did she feel a sore throat coming on ?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> Is it ever used by a guest for sleeping in?
> You can see the items you need, it is not all in a big heap. If you are happy with it, and you could rearrange it for a visitor (with some notice) then it looks fine to me.
> 
> Who is that in the corner with the big hair and the white shirt?



The only people to have slept there are my eldest son and my best mate ( not, l hasten to add at the same time) !
Ahh yes the big hair , this is all that is left of a massive sculpture l made for the children at an event in our small village, they were enthralled and their parents were not ( they blamed me for the bad dreams that they thought the kids would have) . Oh yes the white stuff is old bed sheets that l use for making anything from sculptures to surfaces to paint on, or just for cleaning bikes ! In rural France nothing is wasted


----------



## Speicher (9 Aug 2022)

I can imagine that your son/best mate would not mind the clutter important things you want to keep. You could just move the easel to make it easier for them to get in and out of bed. Then find a small table for a bedside lamp, phone, watch etc. Easy Peasy!


----------



## oldwheels (9 Aug 2022)

Our main large ferry is back after doing the Outer Isles for a few days while their ferry was out of action due to fire extinguishing system not working.
Despite this the Lochaline to Fishnish route is reported as being so busy that the crew gave up their lunch break and are doing a shuttle service. At 1700 hrs yesterday it was reported that about 50 vehicles were waiting but they all eventually got over.
I did not get out triking today as hoped due to weather not cooperating but tomorrow looks ok. Instead I washed the duvets and some other bits before hanging them out to dry sometime. Not something I will be doing regularly as hanging things outdoors just about head height is a nightmare due to my balance problems. 
Too big to dry indoors and I no longer use the tumble drier but I may have to in emergency.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a bowl of Soupe Verte, plus a ham, cheese and chutney roll, a pear, some strawberries and two


----------



## Hebe (9 Aug 2022)

I rode Hebe Jr's bike to the lbs. My borrowing of it last week seems to have either caused or high lit a slipping chain on a couple of gears.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Right, that's the grape vine totally under control again, and some of the leaves removed to allow the sun to get to the fruit. I had to cut back part of the rosa rugosa next to it in order to complete the task.

The bimble boos love the flowers on that rose.

But the mission to pick up some straw dumped in a nearby verge was a bust. It just crumbled when I picked up a handful. I was hoping to put some under the tomato trusses that have drooped onto the drive. Mind, there's enough combines and balers passing by, so bound to have some more left behind.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Just given my legs and feet some five star treatment. I feeeeeel goooooood!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just given my legs and feet some five star treatment. I feeeeeel goooooood!



Way too much information that


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yes it's good that we are all different , but that song is one of my all time favourites



I like State of Independence!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2022)

Been another warm day here


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Been another warm day here



Here too.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Has anyone seen my roll of 2-inch masking tape anywhere?


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Way too much information that



At least I put it in more, euhm, _ladylike_ terms compared to @deptfordmarmoset 

And besides, my pins now smell rather fetchingly of coconut & lychee


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Anyways, time for a


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Has anyone seen my roll of 2-inch masking tape anywhere?



I had some at work today, could that be it, do you think?


----------



## rockyroller (9 Aug 2022)

LUNCH!


----------



## rockyroller (9 Aug 2022)

going to be 20 degrees cooler tomorrow. I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Has anyone seen my roll of 2-inch masking tape anywhere?



Yes I used it to de hair my legs 😀


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yes I used it to de hair my legs 😀



You can't have done. I didn't hear you yelling.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had some at work today, could that be it, do you think?



Hmmmm, I'm scatterbrained enough, but not entirely sure it's migrated *that* far...


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> You can't have done. I didn't hear you yelling.



I had some across my lips to stop the noise


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Tomatoes have been watered and the cats have been fed. Soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I had some across my lips to stop the noise



I'd have still heard the steam whistling out of your ears 

There is a damn good reason I use a razor.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Watching Trent Rockets v Northern Superchargers in the Hundred.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2022)

Someone has had a Wood Pigeon at the top of the garden . It is headless, legless, wingless and tailless . . The Hedgehogs might fancy it later.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Watching Trent Rockets v Northern Superchargers in the Hundred.



Is that... good?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hmmmm, I'm scatterbrained enough, but not entirely sure it's migrated *that* far...



"Unexpected item in the Trebuchet."


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Lovely salad of tomato, mozzarella, basil and avocado for supper, with a toasted bagel on the side to mop up the juices. 

It's one of my favourite summer suppers.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that... good?



It passes the time


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> "Unexpected item in the Trebuchet."



Beats "unexpected item in the bagging area"


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Just realised that eight of the last nine suppers have been veggie. The only exception were the sausage rolls previous evening.


----------



## Ripple (9 Aug 2022)

Midlife crisis


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Bike out and ready to roll. ride minus 45 minutes.


With or without you?


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> Midlife crisis
> 
> 
> View attachment 656521
> ...


Slight understatement there.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Aug 2022)

Did anything important happen in the tewnty minutes after about 18:30 today? For the first time in a while that part of the day appears to be missing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Did anything important happen in the tewnty minutes after about 18:30 today? For the first time in a while that part of the day appears to be missing.



The minutes seem to have passed in the correct order but I can't be 100% certain because I wasn't looking at my watch. However, I feel reasonably sure that each minute passed one after the other.


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Did anything important happen in the tewnty minutes after about 18:30 today? For the first time in a while that part of the day appears to be missing.


I found a £1 note, shortly before 19:00.
Not certain how important that is though.


----------



## Hebe (9 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Did anything important happen in the tewnty minutes after about 18:30 today? For the first time in a while that part of the day appears to be missing.



I cooked enough sausages to have leftovers for tomorrow’s lunch.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> I cooked enough sausages to have leftovers for tomorrow’s lunch.



One can never have enough sausage sandwiches


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> I found a £1 note, shortly before 19:00.
> Not certain how important that is though.



Which year are you talking about?


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Which year are you talking about?


This year.


----------



## dave r (9 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> One can never have enough sausage sandwiches


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


>



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Aug 2022)

I had beef stew and dumplings for tea .


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Aug 2022)

I have cut brush and backyard grass, yes, it is cooler today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I had beef stew and dumplings for tea .



Blimey, that's winter food!


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Blimey, that's winter food!


He could be hibernating this winter.


----------



## Reynard (9 Aug 2022)

Hah! Track cycling for Sports Relief!


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2022)

Have spent the evening making good inroads into the drawing of a Chevron B38 Formula 3 car. But now it's time to put that away, finish my  and tootle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2022)

I am going for a ride


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2022)

Finally working in the bike shop today.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2022)

Nice 13 miles
Garden birds have been fed
Tea is brewing


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2022)

First cuppa going down well.
Picked enough blackberries on my ride earlier to have with my cereals for breakfast. 
On my way home earlier on my ride i stopped to offer assistance to a fellow cyclist who had suffered two flat tyres within a couple of hundred yards from his home , he declined my help and carried on homeward bound.


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2022)

Lovely morning. Time for my perambulation through the valley of cones.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa going down well.
> Picked enough blackberries on my ride earlier to have with my cereals for breakfast.
> On my way home earlier on my ride i stopped to offer assistance to a fellow cyclist who had suffered two flat tyres within a couple of hundred yards from his home , he declined my help and carried on homeward bound.



That was a bit of bad luck to have 2 punctures!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> That was a bit of bad luck to have 2 punctures!



He didn't look impressed


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> He didn't look impressed



I think I would have looked P'd off!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2022)

Morning.
Popping to the seaside today . I might pick something up on the way .


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Popping to the seaside today . I might pick something up on the way .



Mmmm i wonder what that could be ??
Enjoy the day


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2022)

Georgie was pleased to see me this morning . He was climbing up my legs as I opened his food sachet!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2022)

Ooh! 
The governmint is calling big energy providers in to knock some heads together ! Conkers!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2022)

Oh! 
The house which was unoccupied seems to getting some new peeps! A young family were wandering round it last night .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Aug 2022)

The governmint have just said they are acting now !

Will they get an Oscar ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Aug 2022)

Sitting supping a coffee, It's eerily quiet, so quiet I've just heard the distant horn from the Ferry.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sitting supping a coffee, It's eerily quiet, so quiet I've just heard the distant horn from the Ferry.



I've just heard geese flying over. There's been lots lately. Must be winter next week!


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Aug 2022)

I was heading down to the Bus station yesterday to catch the Swanage bus. I'd allowed myself an extra 15 minutes between the time my bus was due to arrive at the bus station, and the departure of the Swanage bus. My bus was running late but I still had about 7 minutes to spare. Of course, every stop had someone waiting at it, and a few had ticket queries. When we hit a traffic backlog I realised I was almost certain to miss my bus. As I was sitting there in traffic my watch vibrated, when I looked at the screen it displayed " You have high stress levels, Try to relax. Do you want to start a breathing exercise? " It made me laugh, It's uncanny how sophisticated some of the sports watches have become over the years. 😎


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was heading down to the Bus station yesterday to catch the Swanage bus. I'd allowed myself an extra 15 minutes between the time my bus was due to arrive at the bus station, and the departure of the Swanage bus. My bus was running late but I still had about 7 minutes to spare. Of course, every stop had someone waiting at it, and a few had ticket queries. When we hit a traffic backlog I realised I was almost certain to miss my bus. As I was sitting there in traffic my watch vibrated, when I looked at the screen it displayed " You have high stress levels, Try to relax. Do you want to start a breathing exercise? " It made me laugh, It's uncanny how sophisticated some of the sports watches have become over the years. 😎



If I overeat before going to bed my stress levels are always up too. I find it really quite accurate.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Popping to the seaside today . I might pick something up on the way .


Bucket & Spade?


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Aug 2022)

I sometimes inadvertently post messages here that I meant to post in another sub forum. I blame the heat, not the advancing years...


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh!
> The house which was unoccupied seems to getting some new peeps! *A young family were wandering round it last night .*


Should they have been?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2022)

♻ Bin Day today.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> ♻ Bin Day today.


Bin n'back


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2022)

I've replaced the felt pads on the bottom of the dining room table & chairs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> If I overeat before going to bed my stress levels are always up too. I find it really quite accurate.


Not 100% accurate though. I was doing a rather difficult and long-winded sudoku last week and my fit band decided that I was having a nap. However, on the plus side, I can now claim to be able to do them in my sleep.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2022)

Argh,

My 'freebee' Samsung smart watch has packed up - screen whet all multicoloured lines yesterday now it's black. Was still connected to my phone. Fortunately Samsung have a 2 year warranty, so filled in the return, and hopefully it's collected Friday for repair.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Argh,
> 
> My 'freebee' Samsung smart watch has packed up - screen whet all multicoloured lines yesterday now it's black. Was still connected to my phone. Fortunately Samsung have a 2 year warranty, so filled in the return, and hopefully it's collected Friday for repair.



They usually just send you a new / refurbished unit. I had an issue with an old Garmin watch, I contacted Garmin and they asked me to send it to them, although the watch was way past it’s warranty period. I was pleasantly surprised to receive a brand new watch in a retail box complete with charger / connector etc.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2022)

Bin's have bin emptied..


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2022)

I accidentally unplugged my microwave. Now I have to reset the time on it!


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2022)

Weather still Went out for 25 miles  after breakfast. Would like to have done more but I have work this afternoon. I climbed a hill out of the saddle, I think for the first time since the accident so must be getting better. I didn't even plan it, was halfway up and realised I was trying to to power my way up a short, sharp climb rather than gear down like I have been doing.

I called into the supermarket for a few bits while I was out. I usually shop later in the evening but can't just at the minute due to work hours. I always find it strange shopping at this time of the morning as I wonder why people queue for parking spaces outside the door when there is about 3 acres of empty spaces around the back. Also, you will always witness someone who tries to drive against the flow of traffic around the car park one way system and cause a jam up. Why is it so difficult to follow arrows?


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> They usually just send you a new / refurbished unit. I had an issue with an old Garmin watch, I contacted Garmin and they asked me to send it to them, although the watch was way past it’s warranty period. I was pleasantly surprised to receive a brand new watch in a retail box complete with charger / connector etc.



I'll be able to tell - there is a couple of blobs of paint on the strap. The watch is perfect as I have a silicone cover over it, due to the fact I usually break watches !


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Weather still Went out for 25 miles  after breakfast. Would like to have done more but I have work this afternoon. I climbed a hill out of the saddle, I think for the first time since the accident so must be getting better. I didn't even plan it, was halfway up and realised I was trying to to power my way up a short, sharp climb rather than gear down like I have been doing.
> 
> I called into the supermarket for a few bits while I was out. I usually shop later in the evening but can't just at the minute due to work hours. I always find it strange shopping at this time of the morning as I wonder why people queue for parking spaces outside the door when there is about 3 acres of empty spaces around the back. Also, you will always witness someone who tries to drive against the flow of traffic around the car park one way system and cause a jam up. Why is it so difficult to follow arrows?



Oh supermarket parking wars. Soo funny. I park out of the way - would rather not get a trolly or door dent, and it's quicker (don't tell em).


----------



## dave r (10 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've replaced the felt pads on the bottom of the dining room table & chairs.



I have one pad on one chair that won't stay on, its irritating having to keep gluing it back on, nothing I've tried so far has kept it on, the rest of them haven't budged.


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Oh supermarket parking wars. Soo funny. I park out of the way - would rather not get a trolly or door dent, and it's quicker (don't tell em).



I had called in on my bike but if I had been driving I would have parked out of the way too. It is easier for all sorts of reasons. 

The bit I'm curious about is why people who shop in morning seem to do things like that yet when I usually shop in the evenings it doesn't seem to happen and evening shoppers seem more likely to park properly, use the full car park and generally be less selfish.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I have one pad on one chair that won't stay on, its irritating having to keep gluing it back on, nothing I've tried so far has kept it on, the rest of them haven't budged.



Ours have lasted quite a while so I'm not complaining, but one of ours doesn't stick too well. I gave the area a wipe with some degreaser so maybe that'll help. I'll let you know next year if it's worked


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Weather still Went out for 25 miles  after breakfast. Would like to have done more but I have work this afternoon. I climbed a hill out of the saddle, I think for the first time since the accident so must be getting better. I didn't even plan it, was halfway up and realised I was trying to to power my way up a short, sharp climb rather than gear down like I have been doing.
> 
> I called into the supermarket for a few bits while I was out. I usually shop later in the evening but can't just at the minute due to work hours. I always find it strange shopping at this time of the morning as I wonder why people queue for parking spaces outside the door when there is about 3 acres of empty spaces around the back. Also, you will always witness someone who tries to drive against the flow of traffic around the car park one way system and cause a jam up. Why is it so difficult to follow arrows?



Mrs Tenkaykev was a member of a posh gym which is in walking distance. She never ceased to be amazed at people vying to get a parking space close to the entrance doors so they'd have a shorter distance to walk🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev was a member of a posh gym which is in walking distance. She never ceased to be amazed at people vying to get a parking space close to the entrance doors so they'd have a shorter distance to walk🤔



People around here do the same with the local walks. If you are having a walk anyway, I don’t see their logic.


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> People around here do the same with the local walks. If you are having a walk anyway, I don’t see their logic.



I live in the outskirts of town on a minor road. I tend to walk into town as it is not far. A few miles past my home is a forest which is popular for walks but with so many people driving there just to walk plus the fact that this road also gets used a short cut for people means what should be a lovely single track rural road for a walk or leisurely bike ride is absolutely downright dangerous as people won't slow down for a lower order pedestrian or cyclist 

If people would just walk along the road instead of driving to the forest to go for a walk it would be much more pleasant!


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2022)

For reasons unknown, I put a bottle of Listerine in the fridge when I was putting my shopping away


----------



## mybike (10 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yes I used it to de hair my legs 😀



I wondered who was going to say that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2022)

I've discovered another set of cupboards full of junk in the bike workshop.


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've discovered another set of cupboards full of junk in the bike workshop.



It's not junk. It will all be useful the day after you throw it out.


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2022)

The Corsa eejit has started again.

It's a pity he didn't pimp a Morris Marina instead. It might have broken down by now.


----------



## Speicher (10 Aug 2022)

Bob had a fight with another cat yesterday evening. He was hobbling slightly, but worse this morning so he had a trip to the Vet. Nice lady vet administered aunty bionics.

We are now both recovering. He decided to sleep on my bed last night, but kept prodding me with his paw. Normally he would have got shhhooooed off the bed if he does not settle down. As he was injured, he got lots of sympathy. I had a disturbed night until about 5am when he decided it was time for breakfast.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> For reasons unknown, I put a bottle of Listerine in the fridge when I was putting my shopping away



Was it Cool Mint? If so, it's even cooler now.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Beyonce murdering Donna Summers song I Feel love' why do they allow this to happen



she was great, this is one of my favs

View: https://youtu.be/4C4j6q6PQc0


that winter, I got kidnapped by some friends, two brothers, during school hours. we went for a drive in their Dad's giant sedan. the kid driving, spun-out & we did a full 360 on a highway service road, w/o hitting anything! this song was playing super loud. I went into an altered state of consciousness, w/o any dr*gs. got me back in time for the last 15 minutes of regents geometry (where I was a straight-A student). came running in, apologized to Mr. Sherman & sat down. after class I explained what happened. he was so strict, but he didn't punish me. maybe because I went to class even tho I was late & explained afterwards. don't know for sure. that guy was amazing. he could draw a perfect circle on the chalk board, behind his back, w/o even looking!


----------



## rockyroller (10 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> I wondered who was going to say that.



I've had mustaches over the years. for while, it came in salt-n-pepper. so I used over the counter "sun-in" normally used for summer highlights, on the stash, just to lighten the darker hairs. kind of evened it out

several decades earlier, while partying on a July 4th, I tried to lighten my hair for the summer, but it turned my whole head of hair white. after the party I went to a 24hr drugstore & got some brown hair color, but it kinda came out orange-ish. next day, at my over-the-counter copy-shop job, one of our regular customer couldn't help but ask "what happened to your hair". why there are no pictures, I don't know


----------



## oldwheels (10 Aug 2022)

Overcast but a watery sun is trying to break though. For once rain is not forecast. Very odd as it has rained nearly every day recently. Temp is even as high as 14.1C but I think long trousers are still advisable when out on the trike.


tyred said:


> Why is it so difficult to follow arrows?



Do you have tourists?


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> It's not junk. It will all be useful the day after you throw it out.



I've just had to order a new BB for a bike despite having a box full of the things.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2022)

Just been to the local Aldi, lady in front entered store, but a guy runs out past us both carrying a basket with a few packets of steak (I mean a few, just enough to cover the bottom of the basket). I mean, it's not like there was more than £30 of meat, but why risk it - something of high value, maybe ?


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Do you have tourists?



Don't think so. Just self-entitled locals.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2022)

Hot and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Sleep was fitful thanks to an earworm than I've now forgotten. Did a bit of erranding this morning with middling success. Wilkinsons is still out of liquid soap flakes for handwashing stuff, and they didn't have any suitable pots for potting on my walnut sapplings, but I am now stocked up on "fragile" tape, bubble wrap, luggage labels (for custom gift tags) and another double-walled metal drinks bottle.

The art shop was out of heavyweight white A4 card, so I bought a pack of A3 instead, and I will simply cut each sheet in half. Worked out cheaper than buying two packs of A4 and all. I also bought a new 0.5mm black artists pen, as I use that for labeling stuff in the archive.

Tesco was fun... NOT. I popped in to print up another batch of prints for my archive, but the machine kept declining my card.  I also needed to put some fuel in the car, so decided to try the card in the petrol station, and it was fine. So it's not my card, but the damn print machine throwing a wobbly.

Fortunately one of my usual till ladies was working in the petrol station kiosk, so it wouldn't have been a problem there if the card reader spat out my card - in fact, she was wondering why I didn't pay with cash like I usually do. So we had a bit of a chinwag about budgeting and a few other things. 

I will try and do the prints when I go shopping on Saturday evening.

Had a lovely luncheon of a toasted bagel, half with hummus, half with sliced avocado, plus a pear, some raspberries and two 

Now back to working on the Chevron B38 drawing.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2022)

Well that was a manic day at work 
Time to relax


----------



## oldwheels (10 Aug 2022)

Nice run but a bit windy ie half a gale this morning and traffic was mostly cooperative. At my "bad corner" one car came from behind so I pulled into the passing place to let it past and it sped round the blind corner and since there was no screech, bang, tinkle tinkle I felt safe to follow. 
These noises I was only too familiar with when we lived in Bowling in a 30mph limit with a slight bend. In the middle of the night the noise came and we knew immediately somebody had failed to take the bend. It got so bad that the ambulances simply pulled into our driveway and the personnel came in our front door and turned right into the kitchen without any guidance. Fortunately the kitchen floor was tiled so the usual bloodstains were easy to wash off but the phone usually had bloody fingerprints as well.
I notice that the oil refinery at Grangemouth is out on strike and they are picketing tankers trying to get in so it seemed a good idea to nip down the the local garage for a fuel top up. 
Chaos with 3 service buses and three large tour buses all disgorging day trippers who stravaig everywhere with no care.
The post office and sorting office is at the car park entrance as well so they were also trying to get sorted and the vans loaded in the middle of all this.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2022)

I think I'm going to sit in the  for a little bit, and then water the tomatoes.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Aug 2022)

This is the current situation , if it rains on Sunday it will be a miracle 
goujounac weather


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> I think I'm going to sit in the  for a little bit, and then water the tomatoes.



Be careful of your cleavage. You don't want to be having to slather it in cream again!!


----------



## pawl (10 Aug 2022)

Mrsp has just received an E mail from Millar And Carter advising bookings are being taken for Christmas .

EDiT just checked the cost £86 per meal Extras potatoes and various vegetables A choice of three £10 per person Don’t think we will bother 

£86 is what we are currently paying for our gas and electricity


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Be careful of your cleavage. You don't want to be having to slather it in cream again!!



You can stand down, I'm not wearing such a low cut-top. 

Wasn't much sun left on the drive, so only got about 15 mins. All the tomatoes are watered though, and am now sat with a  and listening to Birmingham Phoenix v Southern Brave in the Hundred.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Hebe (10 Aug 2022)

Found my old Kindle. Found a charger that worked with old Kindle. Found the code for a factory reset when I realised it was still in Kid Mode from three years ago and I could not remember the parental controls password 😂


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2022)

Had an oven bottom muffin filled with grilled bratwurst, mustard and fried onions. And a  of course.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Popping to the seaside today . I might pick something up on the way .


Was it a bucket & spade?


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2022)

I don't think Southern Brave are going to win this match


----------



## Jenkins (10 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> Found my old Kindle. Found a charger that worked with old Kindle. Found the code for a factory reset when I realised it was still in Kid Mode from three years ago and I could not remember the parental controls password 😂



I prefer my old (4th Generation) Kindle to the newer one. With the way I hold it, the page turning buttons on the sides are perfectly placed and easier to use than the touchscreen on the newer one where I occasionally go back a page instead of forward.


----------



## DCLane (10 Aug 2022)

It's been VERY hot today in the Vendée - over 38 degrees. More on exposed tarmac roads.

Son no. 2 went on a 120km training ride this morning, which would've been fine if his BeOne hadn't snapped a rear gear cable in the shifter.

Cue me heading to the furthest point away on his ride - of COURSE it'd be - with his Ridley race bike. He lost an hour, found a café for lunch, got cooked but made it back.

His conclusions were:

He stops ... he dies from heat-stroke
He waits for possible help on an empty back country road ... he dies from heat-stroke 
He rides slowly in the heat ... he dies from heat-stroke
He rides fast to avoid the hottest part of the day ... he dies from heat-stroke
He gets lost or his Garmin and phone go flat ... he dies from heat-stroke
Dad brings him his spare bike plus extra water ... Dad saves the day

New inner and outer cables, plus bar tape, were imminent anyway and the cables are done already. After I removed the stuck snapped cable and cleaned it. They'd been bought, and we brought them with us, but we'd both caught Covid and weren't well enough to fit them, re-build his Cervelo AND upgrade the NeilPryde.

Bar tape tomorrow as that was enough for a too-hot afternoon.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Bar tape tomorrow



FTFY


----------



## Jenkins (10 Aug 2022)

A very relaxed day today which shows how things can be done with a decent level of staffing and people who know what they're doing. Got some heavy lifting done before it got too warm, then a few routing checks and a catch-up with the paperwork. There's some work out the other side of Ipswich tomorrow which I may volunteer for as it will involve 30 miuntes each way in a car with the air conditioning turned to maximum chill and also past where I need to go to get my sister's birthday present.


----------



## Ripple (10 Aug 2022)

Been very clearly reminded at work that all animals are equal but some animals are even more equal. 
Oh the joy of being an Eastern European immigrant.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> Been very clearly reminded at work that all animals are equal but some animals are even more equal.
> Oh the joy of being an Eastern European immigrant.





I'm second generation, so know something of what you mean xxx


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Aug 2022)

What are you complaining about l am 300 km south of you there has been no rain for over a month, this week temperatures are 38c plus and l ride every day at least 20 to 30 km and l'm almost 76years old ...man up sunshine !!


----------



## DCLane (10 Aug 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> What are you complaining about l am 300 km south of you there has been no rain for over a month, this week temperatures are 38c plus and l ride every day at least 20 to 30 km and l'm almost 76years old ...man up sunshine !!



That's fine for you southern lovelies.

I love uphill in Yorkshire. A 'hot' day is when it doesn't rain and is over 20c. I'm melting ...


----------



## Jenkins (10 Aug 2022)

Am I the only one who's actually sleeping better in the heat?


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2022)

Training class over for another day and head melted with far too much information to absorb


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Am I the only one who's actually sleeping better in the heat?



Probably.. Yes 🔥


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> Been very clearly reminded at work that all animals are equal but some animals are even more equal.
> Oh the joy of being an Eastern European immigrant.



Where have you immigrated from, may I ask. Feel free to not answer if you don't wish to.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Am I the only one who's actually sleeping better in the heat?



I can't answer this one, because I'm pretty certain I'd sleep better without a cat splooted on top of me...


----------



## Ripple (10 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Where have you immigrated from, may I ask. Feel free to not answer if you don't wish to.


Lithuania.


----------



## Reynard (10 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> Lithuania.



My dad's family lived in Vilnius for a while. Or rather, Wilno as it was back then...


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> Lithuania.



The only three Lithuanians that I know, at work, are lovely people. It must be a national trait 😎


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Am I the only one who's actually sleeping better in the heat?



I'm sleeping very well at the moment but with only an empty duvet cover on top.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> Been very clearly reminded at work that all animals are equal but some animals are even more equal.
> Oh the joy of being an Eastern European immigrant.


Just give an honest answer back.
You shouldn't have to put up with remarks or comments because of your nationality.

I've kept similar answers short and to the point, it seems to be the only ones they understand.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> Lithuania.


Worth pointing out that the Equality Act 2010 covers such situations. And just as important, any action taken as a result of mentioning it.

Don't let them get you down.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2022)

I have completed the transaction for my camera and lens. Moved up to something a tad more contemporary, old, but current in terms of lens system.


----------



## KnittyNorah (11 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> Been very clearly reminded at work that all animals are equal but some animals are even more equal.
> Oh the joy of being an Eastern European immigrant.



The insider/outsider thing is weird isn't it - especially when it's predicated on ideas of stereotypes held by people who have no real or direct knowledge of just what the reality is. I've been an 'outsider' several times for extended periods in my working life and it's not a comfortable thing to be, whoever and wherever you are. At its best, it can be tiring, and at its worst, it's unbearable. 

Retaliation in the heat of the moment is never wise - unless someone else does it for you! 

@classic33 speaks much that is wise.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2022)

Time to put Dan Archibald into the relevant pigeonhole in my imagination, call it quits on the writing for tonight and head off upstairs for some shut-eye.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2022)

Good morning. 

Overslept today; this is generally a good sign I need a holiday.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2022)

Morning y'all
Garden birds have been fed
Black bin is kerbside
Kettle on


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Am I the only one who's actually sleeping better in the heat?



You aren't alone, l sleep really well and more often because l have a siesta in the afternoon as well as sleeping through the night. Admittedly l don't usually go to bed until well after midnight


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Am I the only one who's actually sleeping better in the heat?



I tend to sleep like a log in any weather or situation, which I suspect means I'm not getting enough sleep overall.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Another clear blue start to the day here


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2022)

There's a lot of spindrift around this morning. 

Bagsy it's not me to be first to take the bag of rubbish to the bin or to unlock the back gate.. 🤞


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Was it a bucket & spade?



No . It had 2 wheels and a frame .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2022)

Morning .
I had better go and see if the plants need watering !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Aug 2022)

Oh! It's going on far too long !

Why can't they just have pistols at dawn and get it over with !


----------



## oldwheels (11 Aug 2022)

Overcast but dry and forecast to remain so for the rest of today and tomorrow.
Looked out when I got up at about 0645 and saw a local cyclist heading out. He passed me yesterday going at some insane speed but still had time to shout a greeting. Probably doing a North Mull circuit which entails some nasty climbs. Possibly training for some competition as he used to be quite successful at cyclocross events.
He used to be a local garage mechanic but now works offshore for 12 weeks at a time and then home for extended periods. When he first started with a mountain bike he used to ask me for advice but now I have to ask his advice and get him to fix things I cannot manage myself.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2022)

I'm going to take the dog out for a walk before the temperature rises too much 🐶


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 Aug 2022)

Had to bring them in , they might get sunburn if l leave them outside😄


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well Another clear blue start to the day here


More like there was a fog here, going by the light, only there wasn't a fog or even a mist. It were just an odd colour to dawns early light.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (11 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> More like there was a fog here, going by the light, only there wasn't a fog or even a mist. It were just an odd colour to dawns early light.



Maybe dust, l've seen that slightly sickly looking light here, even in the middle of the day. Its been so dry that even the slightest breeze throws up particles of stuff into the air.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Aug 2022)

The Outer Hebrides are not having much luck with ferries these days. MV Hebrides is stuck as an artic on board has brake failure and cannot move until a mechanic comes to fix the problem. Must be blocking the exit or entrance as they used to sail with the breakdown still on board till it got fixed.
We lived a short distance away from a major Esso oil depot and regularly got artics loaded with fuel stuck with brake failure as the first serious braking they had to do was before the bend mentioned in an earlier post where cars regularly tried to take short cuts through a thick stone wall.
Friend of ours was an Esso driver and once got stuck during rush hour at traffic lights on Sauchiehall St in Glasgow. He put on a civvy jacket to hide his uniform and lurked in a shop doorway till help arrived.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Maybe dust, l've seen that slightly sickly looking light here, even in the middle of the day. Its been so dry that even the slightest breeze throws up particles of stuff into the air.


No breeze to blow the dust up. Just a really odd colour overall to the light just before sunrise.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2022)

125/80 p67


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2022)

Text from my sister demanding instant attention and help with something. First time I've heard from her for several months when she last wanted instant attention and help with something. 

She can wait for a reply. After all she never replies to me and I have never got even a thank you for the Christmas /birthday cards and money I've sent to her brats over the years.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Aug 2022)

A tad warm out there, I usually cope with it well but was struggling this morning. Headed up the Roman Road and was musing on the fact that I was treading the same path that Legionaries had taken many centuries ago.


----------



## DCLane (11 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Text from my sister demanding instant attention and help with something. First time I've heard from her for several months when she last wanted instant attention and help with something.
> 
> She can wait for a reply. After all she never replies to me and I have never got even a thank you for the Christmas /birthday cards and money I've sent to her brats over the years.



I'd reply with:

Your message has been received by Tyred's P.A. and will be dealt with in due course once prioritised.

Please note that Tyred is in high demand currently due to the present global crisis (pick one) and it may be some time before they can assist.


----------



## DCLane (11 Aug 2022)

Someone from my university days 30 years ago is on the same holiday site as us and has messaged me. That's fine, and I'll catch up with them, but I must look similar to when I was 20 

He doesn't


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Second cuppa went down well



I think I'm on my 4th - in work though


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2022)

SIL messaged my wife last night to say she'd 'reluctantly' taken an old bike to the tip. My wife had taken a look at it (as it had been put in MIL's garage) and said to her sister that hubby wouldn't look at that pile of rust. Just not worth his time. I no doubt, if I'd presented her with a bill for £40 for pads, chain and cables she wouldn't have been happy. I've stopped working on piles of crap ! 

Although, did pump up the tyres for my neighbour yesterday.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Aug 2022)

Tubeless tyres are so passé. Mrs Tenkaykev has just returned from “ Big Tesco “ with a pack of tubeless loo rolls 😮


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2022)

Hot squash o clock time


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Tubeless tyres are so passé. Mrs Tenkaykev has just returned from “ Big Tesco “ with a pack of tubeless loo rolls 😮



Don't knock it - they are great - you get loads more loo paper ! And no 'rolls' left lying about - the 3 other adults can't take the rolls down stairs for re-cycling for some reason.


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Don't knock it - they are great - you get loads more loo paper ! And no 'rolls' left lying about - the 3 other adults can't take the rolls down stairs for re-cycling for some reason.


Yes, they’re a great idea, first time I’d seen them and wasn’t aware that such a thing existed.


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2022)

My god it stinks round here Farmers are muck spreading


----------



## fossyant (11 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> My god it stinks round here Farmers are muck spreading



The farmer near our caravan site reserves muck spreading for Bank Holiday weekends. Cheers.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> My god it stinks round here Farmers are muck spreading



Good healthy smell!


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2022)

I decided to go for a walk along the beach as I had to take the car out anyway. Weather amazing but getting too hot for me. Got stuck behind a tourist on the coast road who seemed to mostly drive halfway across the white line at about 15mph and randomly stop on corners to hang out the window to take photos. Was some sort of Audi EV, an SS quattro, whatever that is. Do they put SS in the name to show that it probably weighs more than the average steamship?

Dropped all my recycling at the recycling centre. Was tempted to reverse the Skoda into the middle of the metal recycling bin and leave it there as it is probably the most sensible thing to do with it. Engine management light back again and runs okay but takes forever to accelerate which was why I got stuck behind the Audi. 

Now time for work.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2022)

That moment of joy when you drop a can of warm Coke onto the kitchen floor and it explodes all over my legs, the floor, bin, cupboards (floor & wall), cooker, dishwasher, oven, walls, toaster, microwave, coffee machine, egg chicken thingie & the washing machine, doormat and runner....
Then the patio set & woodburner when it was kicked into the garden.....

The whole world does not like a Coke, I can assure you!!!!


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> That moment of joy when you drop a can of warm Coke onto the kitchen floor and it explodes all over my legs, the floor, bin, cupboards (floor & wall), cooker, dishwasher, oven, walls, toaster, microwave, coffee machine, egg chicken thingie & the washing machine, doormat and runner....
> Then the patio set & woodburner when it was kicked into the garden.....
> 
> The whole world does not like a Coke, I can assure you!!!!
> ...



I did something similar once with a bottle of Lucozade. It's such a sticky mess to clean up.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> That moment of joy when you drop a can of warm Coke onto the kitchen floor and it explodes all over my legs, the floor, bin, cupboards (floor & wall), cooker, dishwasher, oven, walls, toaster, microwave, coffee machine, egg chicken thingie & the washing machine, doormat and runner....
> Then the patio set & woodburner when it was kicked into the garden.....
> 
> The whole world does not like a Coke, I can assure you!!!!
> ...



That can is laughing at you!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2022)

I have never managed to eat a very juicy mango without getting stickiness everywhere. Today's was no exception.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2022)

Hot, still and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept better, although I did have a strange dream involving skinny dipping... Aaaaaaaaaaanyways, I have done a load of laundry this morning, and washed the large airtight tupperwares that usually house cat biscuits. Tipped the last of the old biscuits into the girls' dispenser yesterday, and then, tomorrow, I will decant the new 12kg sack.

I also spent a bit of time reading some rather interesting stuff on bra sizing. I think all of us girls have made the mistake of buying the wrong size because we've been measured up wrongly (either in a shop or done it ourselves) and then getting frustrated. Cos a badly fitting bra is bloody godawful. Been there, done that...

I think today will be spent on mostly indoor things. There's sport on TV that can be watched while writing and stuff; cricket, swimming, track cycling...

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2022)

Black bin emptied and returned to its original position


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hot, still and sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Slept better, although I did have a strange dream involving skinny dipping... Aaaaaaaaaaanyways, I have done a load of laundry this morning, and washed the large airtight tupperwares that usually house cat biscuits. Tipped the last of the old biscuits into the girls' dispenser yesterday, and then, tomorrow, I will decant the new 12kg sack.
> 
> ...



MrsPete always used to go to M&S to be sized up. They do a proper job there, apparently. Unfortunately, the shop close in Hamtun and moved to the godawful Rushden Lakes retail park.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That can is laughing at you!



Laugh now!!! Ha!


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Good healthy smell!



Yes Certainly clears the sinuses


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Don't knock it - they are great - you get loads more loo paper ! And no 'rolls' left lying about - the 3 other adults can't take the rolls down stairs for re-cycling for some reason.



Those are common in Japan, I've long wondered why they aren't here too. Or rather "there", for me, but here as well. Obviously.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> No . It had 2 wheels and a frame .


That's no use - how are you supposed to go to the seaside and build sandcastles with 2 wheels & a frame?


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2022)

My farting Corsa driving neighbour seems to have been joined by a friend in a pimped Toyota Starlet today.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2022)

Fabby luncheon of two mini rye bagels, one with luncheon meat, the other with extra mature cheddar and tomato chutney, plus an orange, some raspberries and two


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2022)

Blue wheelie bin emptied and returned to base here too.

Didn't bother with the black bag.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> MrsPete always used to go to M&S to be sized up. They do a proper job there, apparently. Unfortunately, the shop close in Hamtun and moved to the godawful Rushden Lakes retail park.



Nothing like that in Ely alas, so it's out with the tape measure here chez Casa Reynard.

The right way to do it* is to measure around your ribcage (in inches) under the boobage. That gives you the band size. Then you measure around the boobage at the biggest point. The difference between the two measurements gives you the cup size. Each extra inch equates to one cup size.

I measure 31 inches and 36 inches respectively. So a good fit for me is either a 32D or a 30DD depending on brand and style. (If you go down a band size, you need to go up a cup size and vice versa, as it's effectively measured by volume.)

* MrsPete might find this useful, along with all the other ladies in here


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Nothing like that in Ely alas, so it's out with the tape measure here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> The right way to do it* is to measure around your ribcage (in inches) under the boobage. That gives you the band size. Then you measure around the boobage at the biggest point. The difference between the two measurements gives you the cup size. Each extra inch equates to one cup size.
> 
> ...



I have offered her my help and support but maybe that conversation is for another day....


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2022)

There's a black metal chair that sits out on my balcony. I made the mistake of sitting on it it is very, very hot.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> That's no use - how are you supposed to go to the seaside and build sandcastles with 2 wheels & a frame?



How else do you get there?


----------



## DCLane (11 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Nothing like that in Ely alas, so it's out with the tape measure here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> The right way to do it* is to measure around your ribcage (in inches) under the boobage. That gives you the band size. Then you measure around the boobage at the biggest point. The difference between the two measurements gives you the cup size. Each extra inch equates to one cup size.
> 
> ...



I believe there's a website with the word 'fans' in it, where the gentlemen and ladies on the site advertise their clothing size with the aim of receiving garments.

Overalls and wellingtons I presume as I've never visited.

Is this CC's version?


----------



## DCLane (11 Aug 2022)

I've just come back from a ride to Apremont in the Vendée where, due to no tree cover on the tarmac, the reflected heat meant the water in my bottles was warmer than me


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> There's a black metal chair that sits out on my balcony. I made the mistake of sitting on it it is very, very hot.



Ouch! 

Put a baking sheet on it and use it for a fry-up instead


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> I believe there's a website with the word 'fans' in it, where the gentlemen and ladies on the site advertise their clothing size with the aim of receiving garments.
> 
> Overalls and wellingtons I presume as I've never visited.
> 
> Is this CC's version?



I do not require any additional garments 

Wearing a wrongly-sized bra is a fecking miserable experience, much same as sitting on the wrong size and shape of saddle. So can't help sharing good fitting tips, because us ladies have all been there at some point...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> There's a black metal chair that sits out on my balcony. I made the mistake of sitting on it it is very, very hot.


Definitely not suitable for work/family

View: https://twitter.com/NoContextBrits/status/1557439575437484032


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Laugh now!!! Ha!
> 
> View attachment 656800



The bugger is still laughing at you.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> There's a black metal chair that sits out on my balcony. I made the mistake of sitting on it it is very, very hot.



I had to go down the hospital yesterday to give my Good Lady moral support, she went by patient transport, the drivers seat in my car was almost to hot to sit on and the steering wheel was almost too hot to hold.


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I had to go down the hospital yesterday to give my Good Lady moral support, she went by patient transport, the drivers seat in my car was almost to hot to sit on and the steering wheel was almost too hot to hold.



It was great on sunny days when most cars had black vinyl seats


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> It was great on sunny days when most cars had black vinyl seats



Yes, I remember, my Suzuki Swift has cloth seats i dread to think what it would have been like if we still used vinyl seats, I also remember plastic motorcycle seats.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> The bugger is still laughing at you.



I can hear it laughing, too


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> It was great on sunny days when most cars had black vinyl seats



The black vinyl bench seats in my mum's Citroen Dyane

Owwwwwwww. Burnt botty.


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> The black vinyl bench seats in my mum's Citroen Dyane
> 
> Owwwwwwww. Burnt botty.



I remember a Mk III Cortina estate. Lots of windows, basically a green house on wheels with black vinyl everything inside. 

Fords of that era had a very distinctive smell of baked vinyl.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2022)

Chilling in a camping chair on the drive (in the shade) watching the track cycling from Munich on the lappy and snacking on some sultanas.


----------



## postman (11 Aug 2022)

Enough is enough i had my belly full of this Amazon Firetablet.HD8.Just got to tell Mrs P Santa can bring me a chromebook,Asus looks good enough for my needs.I would not give my worst enemy this thing.My large fingers do not go with this stupid small touch screen keyboard,and why oh why do you have to retype the whole word if you press the letter next to it by mistake,it also does not respond to a set of stylus pens i bought.,And dont ask avout lagging and slow.Sheet sheet sheet i am so frustrated,well goodbye at Christmas rant over.


----------



## dave r (11 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> The black vinyl bench seats in my mum's Citroen Dyane
> 
> Owwwwwwww. Burnt botty.



In 1976 I was riding round on a bright yellow MZ250 motorbike, I remember parking it under a tree in Evesham, and when I came back the sun had moved round and the bike was in the full glare of the sun, which was heating up the seat very nicely.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I remember a Mk III Cortina estate. Lots of windows, basically a green house on wheels with black vinyl everything inside.
> 
> Fords of that era had a very distinctive smell of baked vinyl.



Was that the one with the oval steering wheel?


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Was that the one with the oval steering wheel?



I think that might have been the Allegro? ( happy to be corrected )


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Aug 2022)

There's a loud lawnmower just started up in one of the neighbours gardens, it's drowned out the sound of the Coastguard helicopter heading towards Bournemouth for the second time today...


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Was that the one with the oval steering wheel?



I think it was the Austin Allegro, although few steering wheels are truely round anyway.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> There's a loud lawnmower just started up in one of the neighbours gardens, it's drowned out the sound of the Coastguard helicopter heading towards Bournemouth for the second time today...



Just looked at a flight radar thingy and it looks like military?


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have never managed to eat a very juicy mango without getting stickiness everywhere. Today's was no exception.



Man I love mangoes, the stone from a mango is the hardest substance known to man.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2022)

Bike fits in the shed


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bike fits in the shed



Bike sheds are like Asian taxis: there's always room for one more


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Aug 2022)

Have a BP monitor stuck to me until 9am, readings every 30mins until 10pm and hourly therafter.

Fun


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2022)

I have a nice


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2022)

It was the Austin Allegro, and the steering wheel was square - or "quartic" as the blurb put it.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I think it was the Austin Allegro, although few steering wheels are truely round anyway.



I had a cortina I think Mk 3 and it had a distinctly oval steering wheel. It was a company car and not my choice but everything including fuel was company paid. Maroon in colour which turned a white bloom and had to be polished at least every week.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think that might have been the Allegro? ( happy to be corrected )



No experience of Allegro but I did have a Cortina tho’ cannot remember whether Mk2 or Mk3.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> It was the Austin Allegro, and the steering wheel was square - or "quartic" as the blurb put it.



See my reply to tyred and Tenkaykev.


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I had a cortina I think Mk 3 and it had a distinctly oval steering wheel. It was a company car and not my choice but everything including fuel was company paid. Maroon in colour which turned a white bloom and had to be polished at least every week.



From memory the Mk IV Cortina had an off-round steering wheel. Something like this. 





There was a bit of crossover as later MKIII had this dash too. The MKIII I remember was the earlier one with the cool slopey dash.


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I think that might have been the Allegro? ( happy to be corrected )



Yes it was


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2022)

Those of us living in Leicestershire will no doubt have here’d about the move to have the name changed to a traffic island in Leicester It is and for as long as can remember the Pork Pie island It got its name after the Pork Pie Library and community centre. 

Apparently a move being mooted by a Animal Rights group. 

The mayor of Leicester described it as pie in the sky I can just imagine all the rush hour drivers crossing the island thinking I must call in the supermarket and buy a Pork Pie


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> The insider/outsider thing is weird isn't it - especially when it's predicated on ideas of stereotypes held by people who have no real or direct knowledge of just what the reality is. I've been an 'outsider' several times for extended periods in my working life and it's not a comfortable thing to be, whoever and wherever you are. At its best, it can be tiring, and at its worst, it's unbearable.
> 
> Retaliation in the heat of the moment is never wise - unless someone else does it for you!
> 
> *@classic33 speaks much that is wise.*


Stop, this must!

That's the second time you've put me and wise words in the same sentence.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> The MKIII I remember was the earlier one with the cool slopey dash.



Was that before the days of mandatory seatbelts?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2022)

Lobbing the last items in the last boxes for moving tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Was that before the days of mandatory seatbelts?



They would be fitted to the car (front, not the back) but you didn't need to wear them. 

It would have had Static belts probably which needed to be adjusted manually to suit the wearer, not inertia reel type.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> My god it stinks round here Farmers are muck spreading


Wait until they start using pig . . . ., you'll know about it then. Especially if it's a warm day. Air conditioned cabs on the tractors, and they still wear a half face mask.

It's down to the price of nitrogen fertilizers this year. The only problem is that it burns the ground if it doesn't rain the same day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> Been very clearly reminded at work that all animals are equal but some animals are even more equal.
> Oh the joy of being an Eastern European immigrant.



I'm sorry to hear that @Ripple. I have on occasion had (British) people complain at me about "Migrants" and look rather confused when I point out that I am also an immigrant.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> Lithuania.



I wonder if there's a hint of envy involved; there's a lot involved in migrating to a new country; I think just the thought scares some people.

You've achieved a grater level of integration than me as well, as evidenced by this conversation on an English language forum...


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wonder if there's a hint of envy involved; there's a lot involved in migrating to a new country; I think just the thought scares some people.
> 
> You've achieved a *grater *level of integration than me as well, as evidenced by this conversation on an English language forum...


No cheesy remarks either!


----------



## pawl (11 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wait until they start using pig . . . ., you'll know about it then. Especially if it's a warm day. Air conditioned cabs on the tractors, and they still wear a half face mask.
> 
> It's down to the price of nitrogen fertilizers this year. The only problem is that it burns the ground if it doesn't rain the same day.



A village I once lived in had a pig farm that sometimes ponged a bit .If I escaped that one there was another one I passed on my ride followed up by a chicken farm which had a unique aroma
Didn’t bother us villagers but the townies that moved into the new developments complained bitterly


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just looked at a flight radar thingy and it looks like military?
> 
> View attachment 656832



The bottom left of the flight trace goes over us or thereabouts. There's a fair bit of air traffic that doesn't show up on Flight radar type sites as there's the Marine / SBS camp up the road. Speaking of birds, there's a chap about three houses away who keeps birds, we often get a group of white doves flying around, and he keeps tropical birds in a very large cage in his garden. It can sound quite exotic at times.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2022)

Time to fire up the aircon


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2022)

Lovely to see Katie Archibald at the top of her already excellent game!


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> They would be fitted to the car (front, not the back) but you didn't need to wear them.
> 
> It would have had Static belts probably which needed to be adjusted manually to suit the wearer, not inertia reel type.



So it was a choice between hitting that dashboard in an accident, or getting clotheslined by the seatbelt.


----------



## Hebe (11 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> I do not require any additional garments
> 
> Wearing a wrongly-sized bra is a fecking miserable experience, much same as sitting on the wrong size and shape of saddle. So can't help sharing good fitting tips, because us ladies have all been there at some point...


Bravissimo for bikinis that fit. That’s all I have to say on the matter. Apart from that I would just about take 20 minutes in an ill-fitting bra over 20 miles on the wrong saddle. It’s close though.


Reynard said:


> The black vinyl bench seats in my mum's Citroen Dyane
> 
> Owwwwwwww. Burnt botty.


The steering wheel in the Mini was uncomfortably hot to the touch today.



tyred said:


> From memory the Mk IV Cortina had an off-round steering wheel. Something like this.
> There was a bit of crossover as later MKIII had this dash too. The MKIII I remember was the earlier one with the cool slopey dash.
> View attachment 656846


This photo reminds me of the transition from black and white to colour in The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> So it was a choice between hitting that dashboard in an accident, or getting clotheslined by the seatbelt.



Not really. They weren't lap belts. They were 3 point harnesses. They just didn't retract so had to be adjusted manually. If you adjusted it properly it was probably safer than the inertia reel type as it would have allowed less movement.


----------



## Jameshow (11 Aug 2022)

Binge eating donuts in prep for a century tomorrow and beyond....


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> Bravissimo for bikinis that fit. That’s all I have to say on the matter. Apart from that I would just about take 20 minutes in an ill-fitting bra over 20 miles on the wrong saddle. It’s close though.



Both can be excruciating after about 5 mins...  And at least with a saddle you don't have to deal with the fact that they're falling out of the bottom, or out of the top, the straps keep migrating, or you feel like you've got ever-tightening ratchet straps on your shoulders that leave you with deep gouges and a splitting headache...

Will definitely keep Bravissimo in mind next time I go to Cambridge.  I'm not a bikini girl, but I could really use something nice that's not a sports bra.  The Lonsdale racer back ones are a good fit, but they're very, how shall I put it, utilitarian.


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2022)

Lovely veggie fry-up for supper this evening... Egg, halloumi, shitake mushrooms, tumbling tom tomatoes from the garden, mexican-style beans (a can of baked beans jazzed up with onion, sweet pepper, spices and chillis), a buttered roll and a 

The world is a very good place right now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Aug 2022)

Worth a smile.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Those of us living in Leicestershire will no doubt have here’d about the move to have the name changed to a traffic island in Leicester It is and for as long as can remember the Pork Pie island It got its name after the Pork Pie Library and community centre.
> 
> Apparently a move being mooted by a Animal Rights group.
> 
> *The mayor of Leicester described it as pie in the sky *I can just imagine all the rush hour drivers crossing the island thinking I must call in the supermarket and buy a Pork Pie


Pork pie in the sky?


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2022)

I have a pork pie in the fridge


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2022)

I booked some flights for my Mum. What a palaver.

Would you like additional baggage?
No.
Would you like additional baggage?
NO!
Are you sure you don't want additional baggage?
Absolutely sure I DON'T WANT ADDITIONAL BAGGAGE!
Would you like to hire a car?
Nope.
Would you like to hire a car?
I said I didn't.
Are you sure you don't want a car?
NO I DON'T WANT A ****ING CAR!

Would you like our promotional emails?
@€#* OFF!


----------



## Jenkins (11 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> It was great on sunny days when most cars had black vinyl seats


Oh goodness yes - my Hillman Avenger with vinyl seats & a plastic (Bakelite?) steering wheel was torture on hot, sunny days.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I booked some flights for my Mum. What a palaver.
> 
> Would you like additional baggage?
> No.
> ...


Do you want a hotel room nearby?


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Do you want a hotel room nearby?


----------



## Reynard (11 Aug 2022)

Sounds like the "Flights for 50p" skit all over again...


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like the "Flights for 50p" skit all over again...


Nah


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Nah



Well, maybe a cross between that and Mrs Doyle with her cups of tea...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Aug 2022)

Good morning. It looks like it'll be another warm one.
Today will be busy as I've got a Doc's appointment at midday then I'm collecting my son from the station before packing the boxes and furniture into a van ready to move tomorrow. 
The actual move will take all of five minutes between the apartments...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2022)

Morning y'all
Just finish one job then I can do a few miles


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2022)

A few cool miles completed
Garden birds have been fed
Tea is brewing


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Aug 2022)

Off to visit a friend today, beer will be drunk, and reminisces reminisced 🍺🍺


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Warming up already 
Another cloudless start to the day


----------



## Stephenite (12 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> I’ve cancelled two online subscriptions.



Me too. And it’s not yet 9 o’clock !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2022)

Morning.
Is there a "Spider Fest" going on ? Everywhere is covered in cobwebs! Cars , bikes, you name it and it is probably covered in them . It's like some big event is coming and they are putting up bunting !


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Is there a "Spider Fest" going on ? Everywhere is covered in cobwebs! Cars , bikes, you name it and it is probably covered in them . It's like some big event is coming and they are putting up bunting !



I've got spiders living in the door mirrors on the car, spider webs are amazing, 70 down the motorway and they are still there afterwards.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I've got spiders living in the door mirrors on the car, spider webs are amazing, 70 down the motorway and they are still there afterwards.



Just think if you could train them to wrap things for you !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Aug 2022)

I think I can remember hearing on the TV years ago that the tap water in the London area has been through several people before it gets to you ! Recycled !
So! I blame the drought on people not peeing enough! . Stop hoarding !


----------



## pawl (12 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Is there a "Spider Fest" going on ? Everywhere is covered in cobwebs! Cars , bikes, you name it and it is probably covered in them . It's like some big event is coming and they are putting up bunting !



Spider webs are supposed to be a sign of prolonged good weather Dammed clever these spiders


----------



## oldwheels (12 Aug 2022)

Still overcast but the sun is breaking through. Looking at the Craignure ferry terminal webcam the end of the pier is hardly visible so a bit foggy down there 21 miles away.
Did not see the supermoon last night due to clouds but got a good view the previous night when the sky was clear.


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Spider webs are supposed to be a sign of prolonged good weather Dammed clever these spiders



My car has a few cobwebs hanging off the wing mirrors - the car hasn't moved for over two weeks.


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2022)

Going to be a roaster here !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2022)

I've just been up to the Elephant and Castle. No elephants or castles were passed.


----------



## Hebe (12 Aug 2022)

I did one of this week's weights sessions in the garden before it got too hot. I still need to collect Hebe Jr's repaired bike from the bike shop. Hopefully it's ready.


----------



## Hebe (12 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Both can be excruciating after about 5 mins...  And at least with a saddle you don't have to deal with the fact that they're falling out of the bottom, or out of the top, the straps keep migrating, or you feel like you've got ever-tightening ratchet straps on your shoulders that leave you with deep gouges and a splitting headache...



It's quite possible that I have lower expectations of bras than I do of saddles, as the disappointment's been going on for years (🎻) Bravissimo are definitely worth a look.


----------



## Moon bunny (12 Aug 2022)

Last night I came out of a supermarket to find a (ahem) young man in the act of what I can only describe as caressing Minty the Aurora’s saddle.


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> Last night I came out of a supermarket to find a (ahem) young man in the act of what I can only describe as caressing Minty the Aurora’s saddle.



What ever turns you on I suppose.


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2022)

Can I get the moaning over... it's too hot ! 

Just had a break from the computer (got to love year end when it's supposed to be closed off, and someone hasn't accrued a pile of costs as they can't get the info out of the HR system !), so went and cut the grass at the side and rear of the house - the front hasn't grown as it's somewhat 'yellow'. The back is OK as it's a small garden and doesn't get hit be the sun until afternoon, so fares better - the front however.

I'm now dripping wet !


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Aug 2022)

Greetings all, been away awhile, life got busy. Did I miss anything?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Greetings all, been away awhile, life got busy. Did I miss anything?



Bin's & brassiers, mainly.. 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Bin's & brassiers, mainly.. 👍



Oh, and Hillman Imps


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Greetings all, been away awhile, life got busy. Did I miss anything?



Welcome back
Life has a habit of doing that every so often


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. It looks like it'll be another warm one.
> Today will be busy as I've got a Doc's appointment at midday then I'm collecting my son from the station before packing the boxes and furniture into a van ready to move tomorrow.
> The actual move will take all of five minutes between the apartments...



Doc's appointment done, Had to breathe heavily in a tube for an Asthma test; apparently it's under control and my blood pressure is fine.


----------



## tyred (12 Aug 2022)

Lucky I get up early and go for a walk before breakfast as it is way to hot to contemplate exercise. Feel I'm being baked. I know people love this but it's not for me. I would go out and do a rain dance if I wasn't too hot and lazy! 

Just over an hour before I join my training call for the evening 🥱


----------



## oldwheels (12 Aug 2022)

Got a nice trike run this morning despite insane levels of traffic with a lot of tourists. Expected it to be a bit quieter at just after 0900. 
Passing the bottom of my brae noticed a lot of cyclists heading for the Kilchoan ferry. Mostly day trippers heading for Ardnamurchan lighthouse probably but a few touring ones as well.
Fog banks everywhere and the Sound had vanished from sight so not sure if ferry would have delayed a bit. They have all the navigational gear but yotties do not always appear so they do not sail if too foggy to see far enough to avoid any they may otherwise hit.
First time this year I have had my dayglo windfarm advertising jersey on for cycling and temp now has risen to 23.1C.


----------



## mybike (12 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Am I the only one who's actually sleeping better in the heat?



It's OK until the missus wakes me to tell me she's too hot


----------



## mybike (12 Aug 2022)

Some mornings I walk the dog and there's hardly a soul to be seen. This morning, toward the end, it was like Piccadilly circus, half of them badly behaved.


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2022)

Too hot, conservatory is now getting sun on it, and the shed office is hot too. Might have to pack in work soon  Beer is chilling in the fridge.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

Sunny and scorchio here chez Casa Reynard.

I actually slept quite well, but we're all holing out indoors with the curtains drawn. Madam Poppy went out for all of 30 seconds and then thought "nope" and scuttled back inside. Madam Lexi likes the heat, but even she decided that discretion was the better part of valour. I *did* have to go outside, as the tomato plants wanted watering, and another planter had tipped up overnight. They've so much fruit on them, the plants are decidedly top heavy...

Maybe I can use all my old uncomfortable and wrongly-sized bras to give the fruit some, erm, support... 

Plan on spending the afternoon watching more action from Munich and doing some writing.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Aug 2022)

It is similar to weather in SE Asia so not a bother for me.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> It's quite possible that I have lower expectations of bras than I do of saddles, as the disappointment's been going on for years (🎻) Bravissimo are definitely worth a look.



I think most women do - usually the result of being wrongly sized. Most places use the "plus 4" method which was developed around the time of WW2 when fabrics weren't as nearly high tech and women were meant to conform to the classic hour-glass figure.

Now most of us girls know that the perfect hour glass figure is a bloody myth (and to some extent a blokeish fabrication) which has resulted in a plethora of badly-fitting clothes, and not just bras. I mean I'm a pear - narrow shoulders, smallish waist and wide hips, and getting jeans to fit is a nightmare...

A corollary of the "plus 4" method of sizing bras means that the manufacturers can make their bras in a much narrower range of sizes, which means nothing fits right for so many women. Ergo most high street shops (outside of the specialists) only sell 32 - 36 backs and A through to D cups, but the reality is that a large number of women fall outside that range. That's because cup size is related to band size, not an absolute measure in itself.

For years, I'd been sized as a 36B, and always wondered why I had a hate relationship with bras. To the point I only wore one when I absolutely had to, or just wore a crop top type thing, they were just that evil... But that, really was just me being sized with a band that was way too big. I fall between sizes as well, so it just added to the problem.

Now that I've been sized properly, it's been a booby revelation.  Although bras with smaller back sizes can be quite spendy, so I'm glad the Lonsdale ones do me reasonably well. If they did a 30DD I'd be home and hosed, but the sister size does me well enough.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Greetings all, been away awhile, life got busy. Did I miss anything?



Good to see you back @Oldhippy.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> It is similar to weather in SE Asia so not a bother for me.



Im with you there, except that unlike SE Asia at least we get gradual progress into evening


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2022)

The flies know!  I'm out of ammo, nothing left in the fly spray, having discovered two fat flies buzzing round the kitchen I went for a rolled up newspaper, as soon as I walked into the kitchen with the rolled up newspaper they both disappeared and I've not seen them since.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

Lovely luncheon. Two slices of wholemeal toast, one with Gouda cheese, one with sliced avocado, plus some raspberries, half a ripe mango (luscious, but a veritable spoon and napkin job) and two


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Greetings all, been away awhile, life got busy. Did I miss anything?



Good to see you again


----------



## mybike (12 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> The flies know!  I'm out of ammo, nothing left in the fly spray, having discovered two fat flies buzzing round the kitchen I went for a rolled up newspaper, as soon as I walked into the kitchen with the rolled up newspaper they both disappeared and I've not seen them since.



Rather fancy one of these.

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/BUG-A-SALT-Reverse-Yellow-2-5/dp/B08GFFXTLT/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=BUG-A-SALT+2.0+Fly+Gun+-+Direct+from+Patent+Holder&linkCode=gs3&qid=1660314252&sr=8-3


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Aug 2022)

Looking forward for a long weekend on the bike. Been ages since I've had a full two days for cycling adventures.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

Ouf! Just seen footage of the GB girls' splattage in the team sprint.

I thought that velodrome looked a bit odd - the track is 50m shorter than the standard. That banking is well steep  In car terms, it's a bit like comparing Indianapolis to Bristol...


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> The flies know!  I'm out of ammo, nothing left in the fly spray, having discovered two fat flies buzzing round the kitchen I went for a rolled up newspaper, as soon as I walked into the kitchen with the rolled up newspaper they both disappeared and I've not seen them since.



Don't use spray here because of the cats.

But between Madam Poppy's pogoing for "sky raisins" and my old-fashioned fly swat, I think we manage reasonably well.  Besides, there's a certain technique to using a fly swat (it's all in the wrist action!) and it's incredibly therapeutic besides...


----------



## dave r (12 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> Rather fancy one of these.
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/BUG-A-SALT-Reverse-Yellow-2-5/dp/B08GFFXTLT/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=BUG-A-SALT+2.0+Fly+Gun+-+Direct+from+Patent+Holder&linkCode=gs3&qid=1660314252&sr=8-3




That looks like fun.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Aug 2022)

Stage two complete. After a search I located the key for the van (in the previous drivers pocket).

Some of the clients kindly helped me load it the van; this was handy because Middle Son is somewhere between here and Karlsruhe on a delayed train.

Thus stage three has now become: back to station to pick up Middle Son.


----------



## Hebe (12 Aug 2022)

Returned the July special steam iron to Lidl because it stopped generating steam on the third time I used it. Swapped it for the August version which seems to be much better so far, judging by my progress through the ironing pile this afternoon 🤞Mr Hebe has had tshirts returned to him that he'd forgotten he owned.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2022)

It's the weekend


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2022)

My duvet cover just did a fine job of wrapping up all the rest of the whites like a stuffed duffel bag and preventing them from drying in the tumble drier. So I untangled the lot and set it going again. Same result. I think they'll dry quicker on my clothes bicycles.


----------



## Hebe (12 Aug 2022)

Found the carrier bag with my summer holiday shoes that has been awol since 2019. Also, less mundane joy at finding that I now fit into the dresses that I took on honeymoon 15 years ago. Add happy emoji of your choice - they are greyed out on my phone for some reason.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

I am sitting on the drive in half sun, half shade and watching the Triathlon from Munich and keeping tabs on Southern Brave v London Spirit. Before you ask, the top half of me is in the sun, and my lap and laptop are in the shade.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> Found the carrier bag with my summer holiday shoes that has been awol since 2019. Also, less mundane joy at finding that I now fit into the dresses that I took on honeymoon 15 years ago. Add happy emoji of your choice - they are greyed out on my phone for some reason.



Yayyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My duvet cover just did a fine job of wrapping up all the rest of the whites like a stuffed duffel bag and preventing them from drying in the tumble drier. So I untangled the lot and set it going again. Same result. I think they'll dry quicker on my clothes bicycles.



Reynard's top tip. Do up the buttons / poppers on the duvet cover whenever laundering. Otherwise *everything* ends up inside


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> Rather fancy one of these.
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/BUG-A-SALT-Reverse-Yellow-2-5/dp/B08GFFXTLT/ref=sr_1_3?keywords=BUG-A-SALT+2.0+Fly+Gun+-+Direct+from+Patent+Holder&linkCode=gs3&qid=1660314252&sr=8-3




You need eco friendly 'sky rasin' hunters. We get no flies in this house with four 'hunters'.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Reynard's top tip. Do up the buttons / poppers on the duvet cover whenever laundering. Otherwise *everything* ends up inside


I know that but I can never be bothered doing up buttons just to undo them and redo them once there's a duvet inside.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I know that but I can never be bothered doing up buttons just to undo them and redo them once there's a duvet inside.



Well, there you go, then...


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Aug 2022)

Tonight's spot for dinner. Hot flask with pesto pasta and olives.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Tonight's spot for dinner. Hot flask with pesto pasta and olives.
> View attachment 657008



Perfect evening for it!


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

Listening to Southern Brave v London Spirit (mens)


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

Just a  and a sausage (bratwurst) sandwich for me this evening.

On a more sober note, Salman Rushdie got stabbed in the neck while giving a lecture in New York State. Like an author's writing or loathe it, there's no reason for that. I know he's controversial, but books that explore topics that people find uncomfortable are a good way of broadening the mind.

Lady Chattersley's lover caused a scandal back in the day, but to modern readers, it's much ado about nothing...


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

Oooh, and the FBI have removed 11 sets of classified documents, including Top Secret ones from Trumpton Towers...

The man's in the doodoo, I tell you...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just a  and a sausage (bratwurst) sandwich for me this evening.
> 
> On a more sober note, Salman Rushdie got stabbed in the neck while giving a lecture in New York State. Like an author's writing or loathe it, there's no reason for that. I know he's controversial, but books that explore topics that people find uncomfortable are a good way of broadening the mind.
> 
> Lady Chattersley's lover caused a scandal back in the day, but to modern readers, it's much ado about nothing...



Bratwurst for me too tonight, in a potato salad.

That Rushdie fatwa goes back so far, it must have been the early 90s.  It's ages since I read a book but I might read Midnight's Children for the 3rd time.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oooh, and the FBI have removed 11 sets of classified documents, including Top Secret ones from Trumpton Towers...
> 
> The man's in the doodoo, I tell you...


It was one of his uncles who removed the paperwork from Nickola Tesla's hotel room, after he'd died. Declaring them to be useless.

Useless maybe, but they remain out of public view.


----------



## tyred (12 Aug 2022)

Work done and dusted for the week. Must get some food. This working evening thing has completely messed up my whole routine. 

Corsa driver seems to have started the night shift. Doesn't he get bored driving around in circles and doesn't he realise nobody else wants to hear his pathetic little engine.


----------



## tyred (12 Aug 2022)

Apparently today is Mark Knopfler's birthday so happy birthday Mark.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Apparently today is Mark Knopfler's birthday so happy birthday Mark.


Who?


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Aug 2022)

Lead guitarist for _Dire Straits_ at one time.
Happy Birthday, Mark.


----------



## tyred (12 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Who?



He's the guy who promised me money for nothing and chicks for free but sadly he was lying.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> He's the guy who promised me money for nothing and chicks for free but sadly he was lying.


And you believed him at the time!

If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Aug 2022)

It's the BTCC at Snetterton this weekend. This put a stop to my Friday long bike ride and pub lunch as it's a bit difficult trying to make food for the weekend after a few pints of good beer. 

Instead I went out to do one of my regular loops this afternoon, but realised I'd forgotten the drinks bottle after a few miles and returned home to get it. To show how warm this afternoon was, I drunk the contents in just 25 miles. A very Betty Swollocks day.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Greetings all, been away awhile...


Welcome back


Oldhippy said:


> ...life got busy. Did I miss anything?


I've solved that problem by not having a life


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bratwurst for me too tonight, in a potato salad.
> 
> That Rushdie fatwa goes back so far, it must have been the early 90s.  It's ages since I read a book but I might read Midnight's Children for the 3rd time.



1989 actually...


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It's the BTCC at Snetterton this weekend. This put a stop to my Friday long bike ride and pub lunch as it's a bit difficult trying to make food for the weekend after a few pints of good beer.
> 
> Instead I went out to do one of my regular loops this afternoon, but realised I'd forgotten the drinks bottle after a few miles and returned home to get it. To show how warm this afternoon was, I drunk the contents in just 25 miles. A very Betty Swollocks day.



Don't fry yourself to a crisp. Snett has NO shade at all. I can lob you a tube of factor 50, because you'll need it.

I'll be watching from the comfort of my armchair.

On second thoughts, if I lob you a tube of factor 50, will you lob me Dan Cammish in return?


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

Just need to pootle upstairs and hand wash a few items before I forget.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Don't fry yourself to a crisp. Snett has NO shade at all. I can lob you a tube of factor 50, because you'll need it.
> 
> I'll be watching from the comfort of my armchair.
> 
> On second thoughts, if I lob you a tube of factor 50, will you lob me Dan Cammish in return?


Don't worry - I know all about Snetterton & the lack of shade. I was there three weeks ago for a meeting in this sort of weather - factor 30 before I left home and a top up at lunch time despite it being the 'all day' P20 stuff. Plus an added blocking layer of Norfolk dust being picked up by the wind and sticking to the sunscreen.

This weekend I'm using lightweight full length trousers, a lightweight long sleeved shirt and a wide brimmed Tilley hat as cover 

As for D.C. Do you know roughly what his weight is so I can calculate the correct sedative dose...


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

Right, that's one pair of socks, three face masks and a bra all washed, rinsed, squeezed out and left to dry on the rack.


----------



## Reynard (12 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Don't worry - I know all about Snetterton & the lack of shade. I was there three weeks ago for a meeting in this sort of weather - factor 30 before I left home and a top up at lunch time despite it being the 'all day' P20 stuff. Plus an added blocking layer of Norfolk dust being picked up by the wind and sticking to the sunscreen.
> 
> This weekend I'm using lightweight full length trousers, a lightweight long sleeved shirt and a wide brimmed Tilley hat as cover
> 
> As for D.C. Do you know roughly what his weight is so I can calculate the correct sedative dose...



Actually, I lie.. There is *ONE* tree in the paddock... 

DC is tall but weedy. I'd guesstimate about 75kg. Might as well just kloink him on the noggin - far less complicated.


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Actually, I lie.. There is *ONE* tree in the paddock...
> 
> DC is tall but weedy. I'd guesstimate about 75kg. Might as well just kloink him on the noggin - far less complicated.


Who's Libby Lewis?


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2022)

Right, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2022)

Morning y'all
Got to be back home by a certain time this morning so going early today for my ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Aug 2022)

Moving stage 2 complete: Middle Son and I filled the van with furniture and boxes.

First trip in a couple of hours.

It was a warm night so we slept on the lawn.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2022)

I'm off to watch my granddaughter referee her 2nd football match this me. (I didn't go to her 1st one as I didn't want her under any pressure)


----------



## Jenkins (13 Aug 2022)

Up and about early - flaming freight trains making too much noise. Coffee has been drunk & a quick bowl of porridge will be had before heading off to Norfolk


Reynard said:


> DC is tall but weedy. I'd guesstimate about 75kg. Might as well just kloink him on the noggin - far less complicated.


Syringes are easier to conceal and use at close quarters than iron bars (or so I've been told )


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, that's one pair of socks, three face masks and a bra all washed, rinsed, squeezed out and left to dry on the rack.



Oh you have a rack !


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2022)

What a lovely cool breeze to start to the day!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2022)

The past couple of afternoons I have been tinkering out on my bike in the shade. Whilst I was quietly doing a bit of cleaning I heard a faint rustling in some undergrowth. I thought it could have been a mouse . I kept quiet and tried to see what was making the sound but it had stopped . It started again but I still couldn't see it . Eventually a Georgie popped out ! . He had been sleeping there in the shade out of the sun. He did a similar thing yesterday but came over to see me . I first heard 2 faint cries to let me know he was there . He gave me 2 blinks to let me know that everything was okay and then he settled on the concrete path to cool down .


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> What a lovely cool breeze to start to the day!



Summer breeze !


Is there jasmine in your mind ?


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Summer breeze !
> 
> 
> Is there jasmine in your mind ?



It makes me feel fine!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> What a lovely cool breeze to start to the day!



Yes nice out there with a haze earlier that is now almost gone .


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2022)

Nice 28 miles covered
And back before I had to be so bonus
Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa going down well


----------



## Hebe (13 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Moving stage 2 complete: Middle Son and I filled the van with furniture and boxes.
> 
> First trip in a couple of hours.
> 
> It was a warm night so we slept on the lawn.


Hebe Jr and I decamped to the tent in the garden early this morning. Slept much better.


Illaveago said:


> The past couple of afternoons I have been tinkering out on my bike in the shade. Whilst I was quietly doing a bit of cleaning I heard a faint rustling in some undergrowth. I thought it could have been a mouse . I kept quiet and tried to see what was making the sound but it had stopped . It started again but I still couldn't see it . Eventually a Georgie popped out ! . He had been sleeping there in the shade out of the sun. He did a similar thing yesterday but came over to see me . I first heard 2 faint cries to let me know he was there . He gave me 2 blinks to let me know that everything was okay and then he settled on the concrete path to cool down .


I opened the front door last night to see our two dozing on the concrete in the shade.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2022)

First cuppa now drunk


----------



## pawl (13 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh you have a rack !



How very medieval


----------



## oldwheels (13 Aug 2022)

Bright sunny morning with virtually no wind.
Need to brave the dreaded coop as I have run out of some foodstuffs and I cannot get to Oban as MOT is due next week.
Off today to attend to political matters.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2022)

Mad honey sounds fun !


----------



## Hebe (13 Aug 2022)

Mr Hebe brought juice and pastries to the tent 😍


----------



## postman (13 Aug 2022)

Right you mundaneers i cant stay on here any longer i have a house to clean and polish.Its a nightmare being a housework god.Only last week i bought a natural chamois leather window cloth.which promises to clean without smearing.Oh the joy.Right me and Mr Muscle are going to get our thing on.Might break in to a sweat,who needs to go to a gym.See you back later.Now then i got some non alcoholic Guinness last night ,i love it a great taste wirhput the urgh feeling this morning,and the tin is a wonderful colour,i went to see if they had a cycling jersey in those colours but sadly no just plain black and white.


----------



## DCLane (13 Aug 2022)

I am an 80mm lightweight/ latex inner tube for rim brakes short out here in the Vendée.

It'll have to wait until I get home to do the repair as it's on a spare wheel.

On another note I saw the buyer of an old bike I built five years ago. Son no. 2 has been aggrieved I sold a 24" wheel seven-to-single speed kids bike-to-adult conversion we did (on here under the Projects folder), reminding me for the past five years, and the current owner wants to sell. Think BMX for adults. It'd be a nice winter university commuter for him.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Time to get the file out now


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2022)

I just rode 8km to buy kippers. I'm completely drenched in sweat now I'm out of the breeze.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> How very medieval



Must have got it in a job lot along with that tree bucket !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> I am an 80mm lightweight/ latex inner tube for rim brakes short out here in the Vendée.
> 
> It'll have to wait until I get home to do the repair as it's on a spare wheel.
> 
> On another note I saw the buyer of an old bike I built five years ago. Son no. 2 has been aggrieved I sold a 24" wheel seven-to-single speed kids bike-to-adult conversion we did (on here under the Projects folder), reminding me for the past five years, and the current owner wants to sell. Think BMX for adults. It'd be a nice winter university commuter for him.



"out here in the Vendée" ? You make it sound as if you are in deepest, darkest Africa rather than the most civilised and sophisticated country in Europe


----------



## mybike (13 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> You need eco friendly 'sky rasin' hunters. We get no flies in this house with four 'hunters'.



Cassie can't tell the difference between a wasp & a fly, so we discourage her.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> He's the guy who promised me money for nothing and chicks for free but sadly he was lying.



Did you install microwave ovens, and deliver that custom kitchen?


----------



## mybike (13 Aug 2022)

Son just returned from Ibiza, he was not impressed.


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2022)

Sunny and scorchio here chez Casa Reynard.

Did not sleep well, and feeling like something of a grumpypants as a result. I have fed the tomatoes and decanted a 12kg sack of cat biscuits into a set of airtight tupperwares - both tasks completed under the watchful eyes of Mesdames Poppy & Lexi.

The remaining of the morning has been spent writing and watching the climbing and cycling from Munich. There was a Formula E race in Seoul overnight, but I shall watch that on catch up later this evening.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## mybike (13 Aug 2022)

It's that time of year.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2022)

Too hot.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Aug 2022)

A pleasant 35 miles today but now I'm in I want to get out again so maybe more this afternoon methinks.


----------



## DCLane (13 Aug 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> "out here in the Vendée" ? You make it sound as if you are in deepest, darkest Africa rather than the most civilised and sophisticated country in Europe



"Civilised and sophisticated"?

They can't even make their bread last a day 

Anyway, we're off home soon before we get thrown out. It's been nice, but hot.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (13 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> "Civilised and sophisticated"?
> 
> They can't even make their bread last a day
> 
> Anyway, we're off home soon before we get thrown out. It's been nice, but hot.



Oh l know, it is such a pain (no pun intended) having to go to the boulangerie every day for fresh bread never mind those silly croissants


----------



## oldwheels (13 Aug 2022)

First really hot day here at 27.6C which I spent mostly out in the sunshine talking to people. Since I was wearing shorts my legs are now a much darker shade of brown.
Met a lot of friends I had not seen for ages and also a few strangers since I was on a political event. Since I had the trike with me it also raised a lot of interest from complete strangers seeing me riding around the street and harbourside.
It does bring home to me that I now live a very solitary existence most of the time and getting out and meeting people really cheers me up.
Going to the coop does not cheer me up tho' as I had to get some foodstuff including bits of carrots at about 4 times the price of Aldi. The carrots go to make soup mostly so presentation is of no importance.
The difference in price pays for my ferry fare when I buy more and gives me an excuse for a trip to the mainland. I know there are transport costs to be factored into the price of anything here but they are just exploiting a captive market.
Their business ethics or lack of also puts me off them but that is another story.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2022)

BBQ time again. Trusty old cast iron BBQ in service. It only has a 12" cooking grill but it can do a family of 4. One of the handles has rusted off, but that's not cast iron.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2022)

Got to stop the tomato plants from falling over


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Aug 2022)

In a break from tradition (beer, red wine) I'm enjoying a Crémant de Loire. Santé!


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Moving stage 2 complete: Middle Son and I filled the van with furniture and boxes.
> 
> First trip in a couple of hours.
> 
> It was a warm night so we slept on the lawn.


Kicked out already!!
Or was she in a rush to get you out.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2022)

Been warm today but found some shade and breeze


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2022)

Plants & tomato plants watered. Dog walked. Now sitting out in the garden with a book and a citronella candle 🕯


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2022)

Apologies for my absence, but I was listening to Arsenal v Leicester this afternoon, and then I went yellow stickering.

Not much to be had tonight in terms of quantity, but the pickings were very good. I have an organic free range chicken, and two packs of "finest" free range chicken portions (thigh fillets & breasts), peas-in-the-pod, chicory, a thai stir fry kit, mushrooms, oranges, giant blackberries, bagels, hot cross buns, teacakes, a box of Mr Kipling cake slices and a kilo of dark chocolate (10 x 100g bars)

I did manage to get that batch of photo prints done this time, so happy me! 

Anyways, it's almost time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2022)

I am selling on my tricycle recumbent, as it is too much of a challenge to get in to and out of. Proceeds to go toward more photo gear, mad money for Mrs. GA, pay the bills.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I am selling on my tricycle recumbent, as it is too much of a challenge to get in to and out of. Proceeds to go toward more photo gear, mad money for Mrs. GA, pay the bills.


You reckon it'll get what it's worth?


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> Mr Hebe brought juice and pastries to the tent 😍


Nothing for you!


----------



## Reynard (13 Aug 2022)

Oops, I forgot to mention that I also picked up a kilo and a half of tomatoes on sticker. I will make another batch of that kashmiri tomato chutney with them.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2022)

There is a lovely waning gibbous moon this morning. 🌖


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2022)

Time to get some miles in 
Just one job to do first


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There is a lovely waning gibbous moon this morning. 🌖



Is that what it's called


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time to get some miles in
> Just one job to do first



Me too……but just on foot.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Is that what it's called



It is, as opposed to waxing gibbous which it was before the full moon 🌛


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2022)

No1 grandson and I are going to a maize maze this morning. 
If we're not back by this afternoon, send out a search party, please! 
🌽


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There is a lovely waning gibbous moon this morning. 🌖



Oh is that what it is ? I just thought it had a late night!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It is, as opposed to waxing gibbous which it was before the full moon 🌛



Did it have hairy legs ?


----------



## DCLane (14 Aug 2022)

Having found the local cycling club's meet point with son no. 2, and left him there to have his legs ripped off by their 'crazy group ', I called into the café we've been to each morning to let the owner know that I was the sum total of this morning's group ride. A complimentary coffee was the result.

On another note a mis-communication between son no. 1, who had been feeding our cats, and our neighbour has meant they haven't been fed or left water since Monday. Which was why they were going to the neighbour's house for their dog's water. Cats now fed and will recover.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2022)

Good morning. Back with the family in Stuttgart.

Furniture stacked in the new apartment, Son delivered to station, van returned; key returned, cycled to station, and to my astonishment I had no trouble getting on trains to Stuttgart.

Now about to be pounced on by Beautiful Daughter who has all kinds ofn exciting things planned involving forests, sticks, bike rides and Lego.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> DC is tall but weedy. I'd guesstimate about 75kg. Might as well just kloink him on the noggin - far less complicated.



You may need a ladder, or at least a step.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2022)

Morning .
We just had to call Georgie back from going near the road . My wife spotted him following his lookalike. We have seen the cat before and got him confused with Georgie. We don't want him going near that road as 2 of our neighbour's cats were killed on it .


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Aug 2022)

Oh well, suppose its another day out in the sunshine on the bike. 😁


----------



## oldwheels (14 Aug 2022)

Watery sun just now but light rain showers forecast. There are also weather warnings about thunderstorms and possible flooding in some places.
Flat calm and I see a motor yacht anchored across the other side of the bay. Must be lovely and peaceful just off Calve island. I really miss being out on the water in a boat as I spent so many happy hours sailing around.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2022)

Last day of proper sunny heat today in Hamtun. Predicted to be 34 Centigrade 93 Fahrenheit. 
Tomorrow is forecast as 29c + Donner und Blitzen.....Very very frightening! (no, not the reindeer!!)


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2022)

Back now after my little jaunt on the bike 
First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed
Hedgerow blackberries have been picked and washed ready for breakfast.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2022)

Just curious!
How does this Strava thing work ? Is it by GPS or what ? It's just that I'm going on a long journey with my bike tomorrow . It will be furthest I have ever been with a bike and probably the fastest .
I won't be riding it as it will be in the boot of my car .


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Oh well, suppose its another day out in the sunshine on the bike. 😁



Life can be so very hard


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Last day of proper sunny heat today in Hamtun. Predicted to be 34 Centigrade 93 Fahrenheit.
> Tomorrow is forecast as 29c + Donner und Blitzen.....Very very frightening! (no, not the reindeer!!)



I'm just a poor boy, nobody loves me
He's just a poor boy from a poor family


----------



## Jenkins (14 Aug 2022)

Morning all from a very sunny and already baking hot Snetterton. 

1st race has already had an expensive accident with a Porsche rolling over.


----------



## pawl (14 Aug 2022)

I have just been reading that Leicester City F C are asking 80 million in transfer fees for one of their player to Chelsea Is any sport person worth that amount of money


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2022)

Crumbs! 
I just read that a grandma of 10 has just won £3.5 million.
She's young !


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I'm just a poor boy, nobody loves me
> He's just a poor boy from a poor family





dave r said:


> I'm just a poor boy, nobody loves me
> He's just a poor boy from a poor family



Spare him his life from this monstrosity


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Spare him his life from this monstrosity



Easy come, easy go, will you let me go?
Bismillah! No, we will not let you go (Let him go!)


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You reckon it'll get what it's worth?



No, but I'll get substantially more than I paid.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, but I'll get substantially more than I paid.


Always a bonus.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2022)

If I read our meter correctly we are generating 6.4 kwphr per day at the moment from our roof panels .


----------



## oldwheels (14 Aug 2022)

Rain has started and I hear distant rumbles of thunder.
Fortunately got my trike out of the car and now under cover behind my house.
When I took the rack pack off I was taken aback at the weight of it. It needs serious sorting out I think to decide what I really need to carry and get rid of the surplus. The side bag also seems heavy so same treatment I think.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2022)

We found our way out! 😂


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 657273
> 
> 
> We found out way out! 😂



I've had days like that trying to find tools at work.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2022)

As predicted Beautiful Daughter wanted to go out this morning, so we made a tiny house in the forest...






Which became quite extensive...






And included all kinds of additional bits including a watchtower...






And I discovered it is rather difficult to photograph stick coloured things in a woodland...

Meanwhile, Younger Son has been going in the opposite direction and built a computer with added bling for his big brother:






I have no idea what this does but apparently it does it well.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2022)

Blackberry and apple crumble was good


----------



## Illaveago (14 Aug 2022)

Were you looking for your car in a car park ? 


PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 657273
> 
> 
> We found our way out! 😂


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Aug 2022)

Great little cafe in Minnis Bay just a few hundred yards from the cycle route. Excellent cheese and onion toasties.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Were you looking for your car in a car park ?



Try doing that after a heavy fall of snow.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Great little cafe in Minnis Bay just a few hundred yards from the cycle route. Excellent cheese and onion toasties.
> View attachment 657323



There's a nice café at the Spitfire Museum, Manston Airfield, if you're passing..


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

The Norwegian director of fisheries has ordered that Freya be put down on safety grounds.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2022)

It's been another warm one 



dave r said:


> Easy come, easy go, will you let me go?
> Bismillah! No, we will not let you go (Let him go!)



(Let him go!) Bismillah! We will not let you go
(Let him go!) Bismillah! We will not let you go
(Let me go) Will not let you go


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There's a nice café at the Spitfire Museum, Manston Airfield, if you're passing..



Love the Spitfire museum, will check the cafe out.


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Aug 2022)

I've just cleaned and serviced my bike.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's been another warm one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, mamma mia, mamma mia (Mamma mia, let me go)
Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me, for me, for me


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> The Norwegian director of fisheries has ordered that Freya be put down on safety grounds.



Because people were too stupid to listen to warnings, the Walrus gets shot.

That says a lot about our world.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Because people were too stupid to listen to warnings, the Walrus gets shot.
> 
> That says a lot about our world.



It says a lot about people.


----------



## tyred (14 Aug 2022)

I suffered a small problem on today's ride and had to limp back to base and then continue on a different bicycle. 

Anyone got a spare roll of duct tape or a tube of superglue?


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I suffered a small problem on today's ride and had to limp back to base and then continue on a different bicycle.
> 
> Anyone got a spare roll of duct tape or a tube of superglue?
> 
> View attachment 657382




I think thats boloxed.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I suffered a small problem on today's ride and had to limp back to base and then continue on a different bicycle.
> 
> Anyone got a spare roll of duct tape or a tube of superglue?
> 
> View attachment 657382



Nothing a man with a welding torch can't fix 




dave r said:


> Oh, mamma mia, mamma mia (Mamma mia, let me go)
> Beelzebub has a devil put aside for me, for me, for me



So you think you can stop me and spit in my eye
So you think you can love me and leave me to die
Oh, baby, can't do this to me, baby,
Just gotta get out, just gotta get right outta here


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2022)

Nice walk around the block now there is a bit of light cloud coverage 
Even managed to scrump some plums


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I think thats boloxed.



Is this a technical term?


----------



## tyred (14 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I think thats boloxed.



I'll have to take the bearings out first but I will probably try welding it to see how it goes. 

It's an occupational hazard of being such a strong rider


----------



## tyred (14 Aug 2022)

It's interesting how it failed though as it didn't fail at the brazed joint or at the tube but the bottom bracket shell itself and there is no corrosion in the break, it appears fresh all the way around. 

I was climbing a hill wondering what was creaking as I hadn't heard that noise before and then there was a loud crack.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2022)

Has been a hot and mostly sunny day here chez Casa Reynard, and I'm now being treated to a beautiful sunset through the kitchen window.

I spent most of the day watching the action from Snetterton, and then the climbing and track cycling from Munich. I have yet to watch either of this weekend's Formula E races from Seoul.

Given that Dan Cammish hasn't been delivered giftwrapped and beribboned on my doorstep by @Jenkins, I imagine that he has not been successful in that endeavour. I did see the Porsche incident on the TV coverage (ouch!) and the front wheel waving goodbye to one of the Minis on the last lap.

I think I shall have a crisp sandwich and a creme caramel for supper.


----------



## mybike (14 Aug 2022)

Local yoof had some fun last night.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I suffered a small problem on today's ride and had to limp back to base and then continue on a different bicycle.
> 
> Anyone got a spare roll of duct tape or a tube of superglue?
> 
> View attachment 657382



Looks like you've had a small stress raiser where the down tube and seat tube butt onto each other, and the crack (or whatever it was) just slowly got bigger up to a point where it failed catastrophically as a result of cyclical loading.

Pretty classical failure tbh - would look good as an example in a materials science textbook.


----------



## tyred (14 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Looks like you've had a small stress raiser where the down tube and seat tube butt onto each other, and the crack (or whatever it was) just slowly got bigger up to a point where it failed catastrophically as a result of cyclical loading.
> 
> Pretty classical failure tbh - would look good as an example in a materials science textbook.



Maybe I could donate my bike to metallurgy science.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Aug 2022)

Since my rackbag was in the house and pretty heavy I had a go at checking the contents. Removed nearly 2Kg of stuff I will certainly need next time I am out according to sod’s law. My basic tool kit still weighs 2Kg tho’ and that does not include CO2 canisters or 2 spare tubes which are pretty heavy themselves. I have also left in a small trowel and some wet wipes ( don’t even thing of asking ) which have been used on mainland trips on occasion.
The side bag has a pair of small binoculars removed but nothing else regarded as probably surplus.


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2022)

Southern Brave have had another shocker in the Hundred...


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is this a technical term?



Yes.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I'll have to take the bearings out first but I will probably try welding it to see how it goes.
> 
> It's an occupational hazard of being such a strong rider



I'd strip it for spares and scrap it, if I got it repaired I wouldn't feel I could trust it and I'd be to worries about it failing again and wouldn't be able to enjoy riding it.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> <Snip>
> Given that Dan Cammish hasn't been delivered giftwrapped and beribboned on my doorstep by @Jenkins, I imagine that he has not been successful in that endeavour. I did see the Porsche incident on the TV coverage (ouch!) and the front wheel waving goodbye to one of the Minis on the last lap.
> <Snip>



Apologies for not delivering as promised, but in my defence it was hot & stuffy enough on the open banking of the back straight, so there was no way I was going to go into the paddock where it would have been even more stifling. Also I think Dan's absence might have been noticed if I'd grabbed him between races and there was the slight problem of finding somewhere cool to store him to keep fresh for delivery


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Nothing a man with a welding torch can't fix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets have the whole song.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is this a technical term?


Highly technical.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Aug 2022)

A good day out was had, despite the attempts of the weather to boil me alive trackside. Drove straight it to the circuit at 9am thanks to using the Coram entrance rather than the main one, and drove straight out after the last race without queuing either. A cold shower and a hot coffee once home and then it was time to put the bin out for emptying. Unfurtunately this included a tripod stool used yesterday where failed stitching on the seat had made it a bipod stool that couldn't be used any more.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Apologies for not delivering as promised, but in my defence it was hot & stuffy enough on the open banking of the back straight, so there was no way I was going to go into the paddock where it would have been even more stifling. Also I think Dan's absence might have been noticed if I'd grabbed him between races and there was the slight problem of finding somewhere cool to store him to keep fresh for delivery


His fire suit should have protected him from the heat.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> His fire suit should have protected him from the heat.



Not with Nomex - he'd have boiled alive without a cool suit and I think @Reynard wanted him in full working order!


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Not with Nomex - he'd have boiled alive without a cool suit and I think @Reynard wanted him in full working order!


Didn't think she mentioned that last part. Just that you were to deliver him to her.
Dead or alive, maybe?


----------



## DCLane (14 Aug 2022)

Today 'revenge' was inflicted on the local cycling club 

About 5 years ago I went on a ride with their 'crazy group', where they played a game of "smash le rosbif". And I, along with a number of other UK riders since, had our legs well and truly ripped off in a good-natured manner.

Son no. 2 went out with the 'crazy group' today and simply worked on the front with whoever they had alongside, was first up every hill and sprint. In the end they were going "ralentir" and invited him back whenever he wants. That he's _actually _Irish is irrelevant.

I think our two weeks' holiday out here is done . We head back to the UK tomorrow/Tuesday, with a Sheffield hillclimb on Wednesday, A-level results Thursday and the Junior Tour of the Mendips Friday-Sunday. We'll see if 800+km of post-Covid training is enough.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Didn't think she mentioned that last part. Just that you were to deliver him to her.
> Dead or alive, maybe?



Let's just say that I got the idea that he was to be kept as a functional object and not used as a display item on the mantlepiece...


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Today 'revenge' was inflicted on the local cycling club
> 
> About 5 years ago I went on a ride with their 'crazy group', where they played a game of "smash le rosbif". And I, along with a number of other UK riders since, had our legs well and truly ripped off in a good-natured manner.
> 
> ...


You'll be back just in time for the heavy rain and flooding.


----------



## tyred (14 Aug 2022)

In the past twelve months I have broken my ankle, a Shimano dynohub (knackered bearing cup), a Peugeot 205 (cracked front strut mounting), busted a tyre on the Brompton, a Skoda Fabia ( fault still to be determined) and now broken a bike frame. 

They'll be days like this


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Let's just say that I got the idea that he was to be kept as a functional object and not used as a display item on the mantlepiece...


She should be a bit clearer in her instructions.


----------



## dave r (14 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> In the past twelve months I have broken my ankle, a Shimano dynohub (knackered bearing cup), a Peugeot 205 (cracked front strut mounting), busted a tyre on the Brompton, a Skoda Fabia ( fault still to be determined) and now broken a bike frame.
> 
> They'll be days like this



Just don't buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2022)

Well if that's what marriage is like, think I will give it a miss


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well if that's what marriage is like, think I will give it a miss



I watched Van der Valk. I was intending catching up on Marriage. Not very good then? I usually enjoy anything Nicola Walker is in.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I watched Van der Valk. I was intending catching up on Marriage. Not very good then? I usually enjoy anything Nicola Walker is in.



We didn't think so , but we are all different


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2022)

I am watching Van der Valk.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am watching Van der Valk.


Do you want to know who did "it"?


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Aug 2022)

Jeez, it is incredibly humid. Think it will be a waste of time going to bed. No way I can sleep when it’s like this. Wish the thunder would hurry up and arrive and clear the air.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Jeez, it is incredibly humid. Think it will be a waste of time going to bed. No way I can sleep when it’s like this. Wish the thunder would hurry up and arrive and clear the air.


You mean you missed it earlier this evening!





It's currently 6°C warmer now than it was four hours ago. 
Here at least.


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Do you want to know who did "it"?



No!


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> No!


In that case, stop watching now!


----------



## Speicher (14 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> In that case, stop watching now!



Oh yes very drôle.


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> Oh yes very drôle.


Well I'm watching Inside The Factory, so don't expect me to know who did it?


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2022)

Right, that's two crisp sandwiches ated and one Formula E watched.

I could use a


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Apologies for not delivering as promised, but in my defence it was hot & stuffy enough on the open banking of the back straight, so there was no way I was going to go into the paddock where it would have been even more stifling. Also I think Dan's absence might have been noticed if I'd grabbed him between races and there was the slight problem of finding somewhere cool to store him to keep fresh for delivery



What about the express delivery premium? 



Jenkins said:


> Not with Nomex - he'd have boiled alive without a cool suit and I think @Reynard wanted him in full working order!



Yes, I did!


----------



## Reynard (14 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Didn't think she mentioned that last part. Just that you were to deliver him to her.
> Dead or alive, maybe?



As @Jenkins points out, he's no use to me if he's not fully functional.

In all departments.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2022)

Anyways, bed calls.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (15 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, bed calls.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



here too soon. pleasant dreams


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2022)

Good morning. I rained in the night and now it's overcast.

I need a shower.

Toast first though.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2022)

Dry here 
Kettle boiling


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2022)

We had overnight rain. Seems to be dry now.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Aug 2022)

Nice day by the sea.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2022)

Best not go to my appointment at 9 am today as it's on Thursday 
I weighed out the recommended portion of cereal and a mouse wouldn't survive on that


----------



## Illaveago (15 Aug 2022)

Morning.
There is a cool breeze blowing through the house.
I seem to have lost my fobile moan !


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2022)

Overcast here, so will watch the cloud build up before my WFH non-commute ride at lunch. Then forecast for constant rain tomorrow


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Best not go to my appointment at 9 am today as it's on Thursday
> I weighed out the recommended portion of cereal and a mouse wouldn't survive on that



I used to sit beside a girl at work who came in every morning with a whole load of little Tupperware jars with the correct recommended daily portions of cereal, nuts and whatever else she ate because she wanted to live healthily yet. She was thin, but also hopeless unfit and out of breath walking from the car park.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Aug 2022)

Overcast and has been raining overnight with showers forecast.
Light rain is forecast for tomorrow which is a nuisance if it happens as the car has to go down to the local garage early. There is a bus I can get back home but none to get back down to collect it again. I doubt if it is safe for me to walk back down and I do not want the trike soaked before putting back into the car.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. *I rained in the night *and now it's overcast.
> 
> I need a shower.
> 
> Toast first though.


How'd you manage that?


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

@Reynard, these more what you're after?





Spring loaded, and I believe the instructions are on the net.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2022)

Trying to get some ideas together for the bike tour.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trying to get some ideas together for the bike tour.



You have the luxury of other countries on your doorstep luckily Andy. So very jealous!


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> You have the luxury of other countries on your doorstep luckily Andy. So very jealous!



That is an advantage of where I live; I can cycle to France in an hour.

Currently the two main options are


Düsseldorf or Köln to Stuttgart,
Freiburg to Stuttgart via Strasbourg and Mannheim.
Both are doable in about 8 days at 60-80k a day

Köln Sgt is "unfinished business" for my friend and myself as we had to bail on this route in the past but Freiburg-Sgt offers a lot of variety.

(Both have a B*gg*r of a hill at the end...)


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Food delivery successful


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2022)

Took my sickly Skoda to a different mechanic for another opinion. His diagnostic software tells him the lambda sensor is knackered so I will try that. 

The other possibility as mentioned before is a stretched timing chain or apparently these engines are very prone to burning exhaust valves for no obvious reason. 

His suggestion was to try the lambda sensor and if it works, count my blessings and get rid of it before something expensive happens as all 1.2 3 cylinder VW engines are a disaster waiting to happen. 

If only everything in life was as reliable as a Volkswagen....


----------



## mybike (15 Aug 2022)

We have rain.


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2022)

I have a plan to resurrect an old Kalkhoff Road bike which I had converted to 3 speed years ago but didn't ride a lot as the frame was a bit small and the bar position too low. I can rob the North Road bars and leather saddle from my broken roadster to give it a more upright riding position for pottering about on over the winter


----------



## oldwheels (15 Aug 2022)

Today’s weather and now I have to go and dig potatoes.


----------



## mybike (15 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> As @Jenkins points out, he's no use to me if he's not fully functional.
> 
> In all departments.



You have a racetrack?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Took my sickly Skoda to a different mechanic for another opinion. His diagnostic software tells him the lambda sensor is knackered so I will try that.
> 
> The other possibility as mentioned before is a stretched timing chain or apparently these engines are very prone to burning exhaust valves for no obvious reason.
> 
> ...



I will now add "Knackered" to "Bolloxed" in my lexicon of Technical Terms. 

I won't ask which is worse.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2022)

Grey, hot and muggy here chez Casa Reynard. If the forecast is correct, we'll be getting some of that wet stuff falling out of the sky at some point this afternoon.

Another rough night, can't wait for it to cool down. Spent the morning catching up on chores after a somewhat lazy weekend. This included washing my white coat, as I am judging at a cat show on Saturday - the first time in two and a half years. 

I've also sorted out my bag of useful bits for judging & stewarding. That was fun, because Lexi stole a pom pom and a shoe lace, and I had to hunt for the flip top bottle of hand gel that usually lives in there. We actually get provided with sanitizer, but it wrecks my skin, so I always take my own. I just need to check that the ball point pens in my pencil case haven't dried up irretrievably. Failing that, I've several pencils I've, umm, acquired from Screwfix.

Anyways, it's time to grab some luncheon and footle off to watch some track cycling.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> @Reynard, these more what you're after?
> View attachment 657440
> 
> Spring loaded, and I believe the instructions are on the net.



Yes!!!


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yes!!!


Keep you busy for a day or two.

Instructions here.
https://modelist-konstruktor.com/nasha-masterskaya/podemnye-stoly-nozhnicy-eto-nadezhnaya-detal


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2022)

Lunchtime stroll completed with a nice gentle breeze


----------



## Speicher (15 Aug 2022)

I think we just had seventy-two drops of rain. I remained on my sun lounger drinking coffee and watching a squirrel. 

The farmer is "harvesting" the baked beans in the field at the end of the garden. I try to warn new people who have moved in over the past year. They need to shut the windows facing the field unless they want to have a inch of dust in their house. 

On an entirely different topic. I watch "Police Interceptors". A recent programme showed them apprehending a driver under the influence of alcohol. There was a passenger that was not charged. I thought that if you were a passenger in a car with a drunk person driving, you would be charged with "aiding and abetting". Am I wrong?


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a chunk of pork pie, wholemeal toast with hummus, a pear, an apricot, some blueberries and two 

I think we had about half a dozen spots of rain.


----------



## fossyant (15 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> I think we just had seventy-two drops of rain. I remained on my sun lounger drinking coffee and watching a squirrel.



We win, had about 10 minutes in the last hour. Managed a lunch time ride for an hour, and may have been hit by 10 spots of rain.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2022)

Watching the speed climbing. That's just insane... I've really enjoyed watching the sport climbing, that's serious skill. And flexibility.


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2022)

'Tis raining very heavily


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Watching the speed climbing. That's just insane... I've really enjoyed watching the sport climbing, that's serious skill. And flexibility.



Stayed at a B+B in Southwell earlier in the year. The owners had an annexe with a climbing wall 😎.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2022)

For what we are about to receive:


----------



## mybike (15 Aug 2022)

Found some lamb chops in the freezer. With a couple of small sliced potatoes, and carrots, half an onion that had languished in the fridge too long, handful of peanuts & rice 1/4tsp of salt, pepper cinnamon & nutmeg together with a bay leaf, splash of wine & vegetable stock cube, made a nice lunch. And some left over for tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2022)

I have finished the ink drawing of a Chevron B38 Formula 3 car. Now to apply the wash and some more ink detail. But first, I need to apply some masking fluid in a few places.

Also been enjoying the track cycling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2022)

I just went for a very gentle stroll alongside the river Chelmer. About 15 very small raindrops landed on my windscreen when I was coming home. Not even a shrug from the automatic windscreen wipers.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Aug 2022)

Turned out quite a nice sunny day in the afternoon so sat out in my garden for a while but spoiled a bit by noise from house construction. I used to live with open fields all around but now surrounded by large houses with more getting built. These are not classed as "affordable " unless you have a lot of dosh and each one seems bigger than the last one finished. Who needs 6 bedrooms for an ordinary family house?
My nearest neighbour has just got his roofbox out and is putting it on his car. Getting ready for a day run to Glasgow or Edinburgh airport to pick up his wife and family who have been in Latvia for the last 3 weeks. They really ought to have been back today as Scottish schools have just started. 
She is Latvian and the 2 girls have dual nationality. There are quite few Latvian girls here. The local church minster once told us he looked in on a pre school session in the church hall and discovered that of the 10 young mothers 6 were Latvian.
Saw a butterfly which is quite a rare sight this year and must put a picture up later.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have finished the ink drawing of a Chevron B38 Formula 3 car. Now to apply the wash and some more ink detail. But first, I need to apply some masking fluid in a few places.
> 
> Also been enjoying the track cycling.



Any chance of a tutorial?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2022)

I've been clearing some stuff out of my less important shed ready for a tip run on Thursday morning. I'll be sorting more out tomorrow, too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been clearing some stuff out of my less important shed ready for a tip run on Thursday morning. I'll be sorting more out tomorrow, too.



You have a Less Important Shed? 

Do you have a Merely Slightly Important Shed, a Moderately Important Shed and a Very Important Shed or just a More important Shed?


----------



## postman (15 Aug 2022)

Oh dear Postman has volunteered to undercoat then gloss the church hall,its falling behind school hols and what not.Anyway i went today oh boy its industrial sizes.its going to be two days undercoating and two days glossing.What was it someone said never volunteer.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Aug 2022)

Just found this which seems topical.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> You have a Less Important Shed?
> 
> Do you have a Merely Slightly Important Shed, a Moderately Important Shed and a Very Important Shed or just a More important Shed?



I used to have a much less important shed but started to fall over so I dumped it. I now have a fairly important storage unit, a [sic] less important shed, and an important shed, named 'important' as it's the one that contains bicycles.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> used to have a much less important shed but started to fall over so I dumped it. I now have a fairly important storage unit, a [sic] less important shed, and an important shed, named 'important' as it's the one that contains bicycles.



And there was me thinking I was the only one with multiple sheds🙈


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2022)

I have just made myself a


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Any chance of a tutorial?



Mmmm, what did you have in mind?

I use "How to Paint & Draw" by Hazel Harrison and Alwyn Crawshaw's "Ultimate Painting Course".


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2022)

Tomatoes watered. The big steak varieties are beginning to ripen. 

Now watching the men's omnium points race.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2022)

Oooo, that was a fabby points race.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oooo, that was a fabby points race.



Shhh!  I'm only just up to the qualification rounds.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Shhh! I'm only just up to the qualification rounds.



I've not spoilered it!  You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2022)

Anyways, time to feed me.


----------



## Speicher (15 Aug 2022)

I have harvested a few beans/pods and a plant left behind by the farmer. This is to facilitate identification of said beans. The plant is about 36 inches tall, the pods are about 3 inches long, and the beans are about half an inch in length, with the same shape as a "broad" bean. 

Any ideas?


----------



## DCLane (15 Aug 2022)

Son no. 2 has been ordering blind from menu's whilst in France - deliberately choosing dishes where he doesn't understand the description or words.

To date he's done well, with steak etc. being delivered.

This evening his luck ran out : marinated sheep testicles


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> This evening his luck ran out : marinated sheep testicles



Yummy not ........


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2022)

The Corsa driver is back going around in circles. I thought he had taken a day off but he must just be on the evening shift.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2022)

Beans on toast for supper, with a  - but these were my jazzed-up mexican style beans with onion, pepper, garlic and chipotle chillies, plus half a sliced avocado and a fried egg on top. 

A bit stuffed, now...


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> The Corsa driver is back going around in circles. I thought he had taken a day off but he must just be on the evening shift.



You need to sneak up one night when he's asleep and pinch his valve cores.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> You need to sneak up one night when he's asleep and pinch his valve cores.



Or pop a spud over his exhaust..


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Or pop a spud over his exhaust..



I've also heard of expanding foam being used.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> I've also heard of expanding foam being used.



That's a tad more permanent, and expensive, than a Maris Piper


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> That's a tad more permanent, and expensive, than a Maris Piper



So that's why they're called Pipers!


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2022)

A good trick used to be to swap the HT leads around on the distributor so it fired in the wrong order but cars are more sophisticated these days.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Watching the speed climbing. That's just insane... I've really enjoyed watching the sport climbing, that's serious skill. And flexibility.


Knew someone who could not only go up the local college wall head first, he could come down head first, under full control.

Harness and roped for safety reasons though.


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2022)

Training finished for the day and head fried. 

Still pouring rain outside. I had planned on trying to remove the lambda sensor but no point in getting soaked.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I will now add "Knackered" to "Bolloxed" in my lexicon of Technical Terms.
> 
> I won't ask which is worse.


Knackered: There's a chance that part(s) may be got to fix it/get it going again.
Bolloxed: The parts required are no longer available, and/or even if they were available the damage is too great to attempt to fix.


----------



## Speicher (15 Aug 2022)

Yesterday evening we were talking about Nicola Walker. The series "Unforgotten" (in which she stars) starts this evening (now). I think she was excellent in that programme.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have harvested a few beans/pods and a plant left behind by the farmer. This is to facilitate identification of said beans. The plant is about 36 inches tall, the pods are about 3 inches long, and the beans are about half an inch in length, with the same shape as a "broad" bean.
> 
> Any ideas?


No, none at all


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have harvested a few beans/pods and a plant left behind by the farmer. This is to facilitate identification of said beans. The plant is about 36 inches tall, the pods are about 3 inches long, and the beans are about half an inch in length, with the same shape as a "broad" bean.
> 
> Any ideas?



Errr... Broad beans.

On the basis that if it looks like a broad bean, and smells like a broad bean and tastes like a broad bean, then it just might be a broad bean... 

My runner beans are doing nicely.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Aug 2022)

What is this rain of which some of you lot have been speaking? It's just been overcast and comfortably warm round here. 

The cooler weather lead to a fairly productive morning - I popped out to the Port Office to send a parcel of shoes that I'd sold on Cycle Chat westwards and once home I changed the bedding and put it on to wash and did the vacuuming while the machine did its thing. 
Unfortunately the afternoon was much less productive as it involved a bike ride to Stowmarket and a few hours in the Willow Tree spending the money from the shoe sale before catching the train home.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> You need to sneak up one night when he's asleep and pinch his valve cores.


Or "find" an odd looking part, covering of grease helps, that looks as though its fallen from his car.

He gets to play the good guy, whilst being the bad guy. Induce worry where there was none before. Something that might be a sump bolt/plug can work wonders.


----------



## Reynard (15 Aug 2022)

Time for a  and the last Formula E race of the season.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Aug 2022)

I made a little steak on my grill, and some chips, and some brioche was eaten as well.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2022)

Morning y'all
Kettle is boiling
Overcast and dry here


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Knackered: There's a chance that part(s) may be got to fix it/get it going again.
> Bolloxed: The parts required are no longer available, and/or even if they were available the damage is too great to attempt to fix.



You've got it.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2022)

Morning.
I'm simulating being awake!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> And there was me thinking I was the only one with multiple sheds🙈



Is your name Arthur Jackson ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Tomatoes watered. The big steak varieties are beginning to ripen.
> 
> Now watching the men's omnium points race.



What's your opinion of the omnium ?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What's your opinion of the omnium ?



All these names confuse me. Omnium, scratch, etc.  I’ve been enjoying it though but I agree with Jack Carlin’s comment that the short track has maybe spoiled it a bit.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2022)

Thanks to the previous rain , that is before the drought and the spiders decorating handiwork my car looks like a barn find !


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks to the previous rain , that is before the drought and the spiders decorating handiwork my car looks like a barn find !



Well that means it's increased in value


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2022)

First cuppa went down well
*Garden *birds have been fed


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks to the previous rain , that is before the drought and the spiders decorating handiwork my car looks like a barn find !



I’ve not used mine since I last washed it, and it looks much the same. Maybe last night’s heavy rain will have washed the dust and spider’s webs off.🪰


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2022)

I was wondering how many iums or ions one could fit into a sentence ?  
Aluminium , omnium, opinion, onion.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yesterday evening we were talking about Nicola Walker. The series "Unforgotten" (in which she stars) starts this evening (now). I think she was excellent in that programme.



Did anyone watch the second episode of Marriage last night ?


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks to the previous rain , that is before the drought and the spiders decorating handiwork my car looks like a barn find !



Yes, I've got an active colony of spiders, I believe they live in the mirrors.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering how many iums or ions one could fit into a sentence ?
> Aluminium , omnium, opinion, onion.



I would like your opinion as to can I watch the omnium while cooking my onions in an aluminium pan.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Did anyone watch the second episode of Marriage last night ?



Nope, as I was watching the European games. I keep reading comments that people haven’t been enjoying it which is a shame as I usually love anything Nicola Walker is in. I was going to watch it on catch up.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Is your name Arthur Jackson ?



Never heard of him. Who is he?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Nope, as I was watching the European games. I keep reading comments that people haven’t been enjoying it which is a shame as I usually love anything Nicola Walker is in. I was going to watch it on catch up.



We didn't bother after the first episode either


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2022)

Is it light being difracted by the atmosphere that makes the sky look blue ?

Yet from space it is the water which makes the planet look blue ! 

Just a thought !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Never heard of him. Who is he?



Arthur 2 Sheds Jackson !


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2022)

Cold wet and a bit windy. MOT day so need to get down to the garage with fingers crossed. Usually they have a list of advisories to make bit of profit after but I prefer everything to be in good working order. Not like myself then.
Made bit of a bourach yesterday posting a couple of pictures but I hope I have now discovered what I was doing wrong.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Arthur 2 Sheds Jackson !



Still never heard of him tho'


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Still never heard of him tho'



Nor me.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering how many iums or ions one could fit into a sentence ?
> Aluminium , omnium, opinion, onion.



Its my opinion that treating a bunion by the application of the juice from an onion may attract approbation


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Nor me.



It was a Monty Python sketch !


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Is your name Arthur Jackson ?



Arthur Jackson had one shed, he was thinking about getting another…


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2022)

If you Start me up


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It was a Monty Python sketch !



OK.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> If you Start me up



If you start me up I'll never stop


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Never heard of him. Who is he?



Arthur 'Two sheds' Jackson. Money Python I seem to remember.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2022)

About to take Tinybug for a bike ride to one of her favourite places, a visitor centre run by our version of the Forestry Commission, and surprisingly close to Stuttgart. There are activities and playgrounds and best of all it's free...


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Arthur 'Two sheds' Jackson. Money Python I seem to remember.



Seeing "Jackson" and "Python" in the same sentence triggered a memory of " Python Lee Jackson ", coincidentally I did have a broken dream last night. 🤔


----------



## Speicher (16 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering how many iums or ions one could fit into a sentence ?
> Aluminium , omnium, opinion, onion.



Optimum?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Arthur 'Two sheds' Jackson. Money Python I seem to remember.



That'll be why I've never heard of it either. I detested Monty Python and didn't find it remotely funny. Just not my type of humour I'm afraid.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2022)

We have puddles on the garage roof
And the patio has damp spots 
Second cuppa went down well


----------



## rockyroller (16 Aug 2022)

it's dark at 5 am now! :-(


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Is it light being difracted by the atmosphere that makes the sky look blue ?
> 
> Yet from space it is the water which makes the planet look blue !
> 
> Just a thought !


Ask John Tyndall!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8Uc1xo3Eg0


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2022)

It's a bit of a shock but it's actually raining! You can thank me for just deciding to go out on the bike for a bit of shopping.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Seeing "Jackson" and "Python" in the same sentence triggered a memory of " Python Lee Jackson ", coincidentally I did have a broken dream last night. 🤔



I liked that song . Rod Stewart on vocals .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That'll be why I've never heard of it either. I detested Monty Python and didn't find it remotely funny. Just not my type of humour I'm afraid.



I heard it on the Anne Nightingale programme on the radio back in the 80's. I think they kept on bringing the subject up .


----------



## Speicher (16 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a bit of a shock but it's actually raining! You can thank me for just deciding to go out on the bike for a bit of shopping.



Here is a another conundrum for you!

I bought a second water butt, something I had been thinking about for months. Yesterday it got connected to a down pipe. Will it be my fault if we do not get any rain, or my fault if we get lots of rain?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> If you start me up I'll never stop



If you start me up


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> Here is a another conundrum for you!
> 
> I bought a second water butt, something I had been thinking about for months. Yesterday it got connected to a down pipe. Will it be my fault if we do not get any rain, or my fault if we get lots of rain?



Both


----------



## Speicher (16 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Both



Yes, that is what I thought!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, that is what I thought!



Nah you will be fine we won't blame you....... unless we can't go for a ride


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

Warm, grey and dry here chez Casa Reynard.

Another rough night, but at least it's starting to cool down. Puttered about doing assorted stuff this morning. This included watering the tomatoes, portioning up the chicken pieces for the freezer and ironing my white coat.

I also had a good laugh while watching Madam Lexi both watch and stalk a muntjac deer. Baby deer (could still see the stripes and spots in the coat) was just pogoing around in the garden having fun, not realising that the cat was anywhere near. I walk out of the front door to go to the garage, deer takes off and I get the "Evil Eye" from Lexi for spoiling her entertainment... 

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> That'll be why I've never heard of it either. I detested Monty Python and didn't find it remotely funny. Just not my type of humour I'm afraid.



I'm glad I'm not alone: I often felt I needed a shower after watching more than one of their sketches.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Aug 2022)

We have rain!

OK, it's more like light drizzle and there was more wetness in a very brief blustery shower that passed over more than three weeks ago, but at least it's rain.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Aug 2022)

Just got this


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Just got this
> 
> View attachment 657582



Well done


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a chunk of pork pie, then wholemeal toast with avocado,plus a pear, an apricot and two


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

Me no likey Monty Python either. More cringesome than funny.

In a similar vein, I don't like John Cleese either.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

Oh, and there was a shower of rain while I had my luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a bit of a shock but it's actually raining! You can thank me for just deciding to go out on the bike for a bit of shopping.



any chance you can extend your ride, over here please?


----------



## pawl (16 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, grey and dry here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Another rough night, but at least it's starting to cool down. Puttered about doing assorted stuff this morning. This included watering the tomatoes, portioning up the chicken pieces for the freezer and ironing my white coat.
> 
> ...



White coat.Are you about to take some one away


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

Ah... The ladies Madison. 

I love watching the Madison, it's brilliantly bonkers.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Aug 2022)

In my defence, the bottle containing Cider Vinegar is the same shape and size as the one containing cooking oil, and they are both pale in colour.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> White coat.Are you about to take some one away



If someone wants taking away, it's me... 

I'm judging cats this weekend.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm judging cats this weekend.


I try not to. Being swine is in their nature.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> I try not to. Being swine is in their nature.



Someone's got to work out who gets the rosettes...


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Me no likey Monty Python either. More cringesome than funny.
> 
> In a similar vein, I don't like John Cleese either.



I like good old fashioned comedy. I was laughing out loud at an old episode of Last of the Summer Wine the other night


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I like good old fashioned comedy. I was laughing out loud at an old episode of Last of the Summer Wine the other night



I like Bill Bailey. The man's a genius. Henning Wehn is very funny too. Jo Brand can be quite vicious sometimes, but she does make me giggle.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2022)

BIL and I cycled from Dunford Bridge towards Penistone and back this morning on the Trans Pennine Trail. We did about just over 5 miles . We stopped at a little cafe on the way for a cup of coffee and a hot dog . I was on my Viking Severn Valley . It was the first time that I have cycled in Yorkshire .


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I like good old fashioned comedy. I was laughing out loud at an old episode of Last of the Summer Wine the other night



I rather liked them as well but I think the earliest ones were not so funny but more social comment.
Our local GP came from Hebden Bridge and said he clearly recognised many of the characters.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Aug 2022)

It's started raining only 26 hours later than forecast


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2022)

Car got an MOT with no advisories so the next hurdle is insurance but that is not till the end of October. I normally get a service done before the mot but this year put it off till November when they may be less stressed. There is now only the owner and one full time mechanic as he cannot get anybody to come here as there is no housing for workers. There is a high school boy who looks after fuel sales but he will be off soon probably to college or university.
Got the car down early and a bus back home which left the terminus 10 minutes before the time in the on line timetable. The driver clearly knew me as he stopped right at my gate to let me off. 
Back down to collect the car using the trike and mixed with the tourists who seemed to think I was part of the entertainment laid on for their benefit.
I thought men with kilts at mid calf length were the pits but today I think I saw worse. A bus tour guide whose circumference was greater than his height with a kilt. Ye gods what a sight.
The correct length is for the bottom of the kilt to be mid kneecap or when kneeling to just brush the ground.


----------



## Phaeton (16 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Car got an MOT with no advisories so the next hurdle is insurance but that is not till the end of October. I normally get a service done before the mot but this year put it off till November when they may be less stressed. There is now only the owner and one full time mechanic as he cannot get anybody to come here as there is no housing for workers.


Is that due to 2nd homes & holiday lets?


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Is that due to 2nd homes & holiday lets?



It is indeed as any houses for sale get snapped up at inflated prices very often sight unseen to be use for short term letting to tourists.
There is now a slight trend away from that as one house near me was sold to a local couple after the owner died and more are beginning to think the same way when such houses come on the market.
Not just confined to here of course and my brother in Shetland tells me the same buying unseen for holiday lets is a real problem there as well. Orkney is also pretty bad as well as any tourist area.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

The chicken went in the oven 25 minutes ago. It still needs one hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2022)

Oban hospital where nobody reads notices or just pays no attention anyway.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

The cats have been fed.

I kept back one of the posh free range chicken breasts for them.

It is currently going down without touching the sides.

I do so love to spoil the girls.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> The chicken went in the oven 25 minutes ago. It still needs one hour and 20 minutes.



Why, what is it doing in there?


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Why, what is it doing in there?



Reclining on a bed of potatoes


----------



## biggs682 (16 Aug 2022)

We have rumbling of thunder


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> Here is a another conundrum for you!
> 
> I bought a second water butt, something I had been thinking about for months. Yesterday it got connected to a down pipe. Will it be my fault if we do not get any rain, or my fault if we get lots of rain?


Yes.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

Right, time to do some more kitchen stuff.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2022)

22 millipedes of rain in Chippenham .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> It is indeed as any houses for sale get snapped up at inflated prices very often sight unseen to be use for short term letting to tourists.
> There is now a slight trend away from that as one house near me was sold to a local couple after the owner died and more are beginning to think the same way when such houses come on the market.
> Not just confined to here of course and my brother in Shetland tells me the same buying unseen for holiday lets is a real problem there as well. Orkney is also pretty bad as well as any tourist area.



Ooh! A good possible scam ! Selling pictures of houses which don't exist !


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Aug 2022)

Rather wet evening dog walk, made even wetter as I was calling of MrsPete to open the back door & close the lounge door so I could dry me & dog. 
She didn't close the door as she could not get off the settee due to a spider holding her hostage. 🕸 

Eventually, dripping even more, we managed to gain entry to the house 🏡


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

Roast chicken, garlic & rosemary new potatoes*, steamed green beans and a tomato salad. 

* the chicken was sat in the roasting tin atop the potatoes, with stock, rosemary and about eight crushed garlic cloves.

The world is very good right now.


----------



## tyred (16 Aug 2022)

Work over for the day.

The nights are fair drawing in now. Dark at 9:30. Next think people will be talking about the Bah! Humbug!


----------



## tyred (16 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Rather wet evening dog walk, made even wetter as I was calling of MrsPete to open the back door & close the lounge door so I could dry me & dog.
> She didn't close the door as she could not get off the settee due to a spider holding her hostage. 🕸
> 
> Eventually, dripping even more, we managed to gain entry to the house 🏡



I went to have breakfast in a cafe in Stranraer a few months back and I found the two members of staff standing outside. The problem was that she had found a spider in the till when giving a customer change so they have to vacate the premises while another customer removed the offending arthropod from the till. (I wonder did they help themselves to a tenner for their trouble!)


----------



## Moon bunny (16 Aug 2022)

Today I met the strangest person I have ever met.


----------



## tyred (16 Aug 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> Today I met the strangest person I have ever met.



You met my old chemistry teacher?


----------



## Jenkins (16 Aug 2022)

Along with a handfull of others, I have been awarded a £300 bonus at work for our additional efforts at keeping the place running so far this year - it's nice to know that management are aware of those who actually put in extra hard work rather than just handing out something to the whole team. I've not redeemed it yet as it's not cash but vouchers which will probaby be for the likes of Argos, Currys, John Lewis, etc.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Along with a handfull of others, I have been awarded a £300 bonus at work for our additional efforts at keeping the place running so far this year - it's nice to know that management are aware of those who actually put in extra hard work rather than just handing out something to the whole team. I've not redeemed it yet as it's not cash but vouchers which will probaby be for the likes of Argos, Currys, John Lewis, etc.



That's really nice that management appreciate the bods who do the donkey work. 

£300 is enough to get yourself something really nice.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Aug 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> Today I met the strangest person I have ever met.


@classic33 ?


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> @classic33 ?


She'd have to rethink strange.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

I need a wee.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> Today I met the strangest person I have ever met.



I hate mirrors too.


----------



## Moon bunny (16 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> @classic33 ?



She does manga role play, but carries it over into her working life.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> She doe manga role play, but carries it over into her working life.


You mean me?


----------



## Moon bunny (16 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You mean me?



No, I mean the colleague who did a song And dance while speaking of important museum things.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> No, I mean the colleague who did a song And dance while speaking of important museum things.


So long as @Jenkins see's the explanation. 
It might give him nightmares otherwise


----------



## DCLane (16 Aug 2022)

Home from France - that's been a long 2-day journey.

All unpacked. And we're about to re-pack for a 3-day race tour once son no. 2 gets his A-level results on Thursday.


----------



## Reynard (16 Aug 2022)

A satisfying hour and a bit spent working on my archive. I'm now out of punch pockets and out of silver ink* but the print backlog has been cleared. Just need to file them all in the right place.

I think a  might be in order.

* for the prints mounted on black card.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2022)

Anyways, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2022)

Morning.
Still raining here .
A bit of an apology! A case of Chinese Whiskers! It was not our boiler flue which was filling up with water . My wife was talking about someone else ! 
No need to rush back home at the moment .


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2022)

Lovely bright morning here. Will be going for my walk very soon.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2022)

Dry and overcast here
Lawn is damp footpaths are dry


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2022)

Same weather as ^^

It's Black Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa went down well
A couple of big slugs on the lawn


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2022)

Finally, we have some rain. Not much, might water a couple of plants and damp down the trail dust.

Eye stye with my little eye, I've picked up an eye stye. Pah. Started with a gritty feeling lower eye lid, blood red, now a stye has developed inside the lid and a bit on the edge. Painful this morning until the Optrex Infected Eye drops have kicked in - managed to get a bottle from the chemist last night, as the one in our fridge is a year out of date (open), so that might explain why they didn't do anything last two days. 

Apparently Golden Eye (ointment) is good too, but they had none - Optrex needs refrigerating, so I may need to grab some ointment from a chemist near work to keep there.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2022)

All my scumped blackberries have been eaten.
Bucket flush successful


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> All my scumped blackberries have been eaten.
> Bucket flush successful



Are those two news items associated? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2022)

Vacuuming has been done... Freddie Mercury impression has finished.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Are those two news items associated? 🤔



No as bucket flush was first


----------



## oldwheels (17 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! A good possible scam ! Selling pictures of houses which don't exist !



Perhaps but a bit doubtful. Surely two sets of lawyers would have to collude in this and would certainly get into serious trouble. OTOH we are talking about lawyers.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Work over for the day.
> 
> The nights are fair drawing in now. Dark at 9:30. Next think people will be talking about the Bah! Humbug!



Were there not dark threats made against the first person to say that by PeteXXX.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Aug 2022)

Bright morning so far but light cloud forecast which seems to be happening as the sun is now vanishing. Started out with shorts but I think may go back to longs as it is not too warm with no sunshine.
There are three yachts anchored in the Diorlinn which is a narrow passage between Calve Island and mainland Mull. One has been there from time to time for a few weeks now but they mostly prefer the expensive fleshpots of the marina nowadays.
A beautiful and quiet place to anchor and we used to go down there somedays for lunch [ and perhaps a G&T or two] in good weather.
We also had an amazing rainbow yesterday evening which remained for about half an hour. Very vivid and stretching to earth at both ends.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Bright morning so far but light cloud forecast which seems to be happening as the sun is now vanishing. Started out with shorts but I think may go back to longs as it is not too warm with no sunshine.
> There are three yachts anchored in the Diorlinn which is a narrow passage between Calve Island and mainland Mull. One has been there from time to time for a few weeks now but they mostly prefer the expensive fleshpots of the marina nowadays.
> A beautiful and quiet place to anchor and we used to go down there somedays for lunch [ and perhaps a G&T or two] in good weather.
> We also had an amazing rainbow yesterday evening which remained for about half an hour. Very vivid and stretching to earth at both ends.



Sorry ! I thought you wrote thongs !


----------



## mybike (17 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Son no. 2 has been ordering blind from menu's whilst in France - deliberately choosing dishes where he doesn't understand the description or words.
> 
> To date he's done well, with steak etc. being delivered.
> 
> This evening his luck ran out : marinated sheep testicles



I remember a bunch of us in a factory canteen in Paris, from various European countries. I picked something that looked safe, one of the Irish lads picked something that looked suspiciously like brain to me. Back at the table, following a discussion, he decided not to eat it.


----------



## mybike (17 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> Here is a another conundrum for you!
> 
> I bought a second water butt, something I had been thinking about for months. Yesterday it got connected to a down pipe. Will it be my fault if we do not get any rain, or my fault if we get lots of rain?



Yes.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Were there not dark threats made against the first person to say that by PeteXXX.



There were indeed!! 

@tyred Deduct 10 points from your score, please..


----------



## mybike (17 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hate mirrors too.



Waiting for that one.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2022)

I made some pastry yesterday to top some blackberry & apples that I'd simmered for 19 minutes.
Usually, my pastry is goddam awful but I tried a new recipe for sweet pastry, baked for it 50 mins Gas Mk5 and it was bloomin' lovely!! 👌


----------



## Phaeton (17 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> 22 millipedes of rain in Chippenham .



We can beat that five times over in 4 hours


----------



## cookiemonster (17 Aug 2022)

I've just bought a new bed and mattress.

Now having an irn bru.


----------



## cookiemonster (17 Aug 2022)

40 millipedes of rain here in the past hour. Quite a big storm rolled in from China.


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2022)

A lovely morning. After breakfast I decided to come to wander around the park as I hadn't been in ages. It is quite a big park and uphill to reach the top of it. It's always really busy around the car park but basically nobody walks up the hill but they miss out on a nice view across the river. I'm sitting here in peace and quiet in the sunshine now. Only other person who came up is the woman who has a Highland Terrier called Gizmo that I've met here before. 

I see there is now a coffee vvan down in car park. Why is no longer possible for anyone to walk more than ten feet without a takeaway coffee.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Why does everyone want everything now


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Second cuppa went down well
> Why does everyone want everything now



It was what shops were for. You went in , bought things and then walked out with them !

All this ordering things and then waiting for them is so Iron Curtain !


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I made some party yesterday to top some blackberry & apples that I'd simmered for 19 minutes.
> Usually, my pastry is goddam awful but I tried a new recipe for sweet pastry, baked for it 50 mins Gas Mk5 and it was bloomin' lovely!! 👌



You had the gas on for 50 minutes! Blimey, you must be made of money 😉


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It was what shops were for. You went in , bought things and then walked out with them !
> 
> All this ordering things and then waiting for them is so Iron Curtain !



I'm afraid I've just this minute ordered 2 tops from Amazon  I bought one the other day and was so impressed with it on my long, hilly walk this morning that I've ordered another two in different colours.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> You had the gas on for 50 minutes! Blimey, you must be made of money 😉



Well, funny you should mention that.. In the quest to save pennies, I also put some sweet potato wedges in to go with my tea, some cubed sweet potato to soften it up a bit for the dog and a baked some flapjacks with the residual heat. 

I ran out of shelves after that or I'd have bunged summat else in, too!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> You had the gas on for 50 minutes! Blimey, you must be made of money 😉



He finds it cheaper than burning £50 notes !


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2022)

Back home now to make something to eat before work. I'm not liking these new work hours at all, thankfully it is only temporary. I prefer to start work early and get it out of the way. 

Treated myself to a choc ice on the way back from the park. €1.80 Somewhere back in midst of time when dinosaurs roamed the earth and Willie Nelson was young, I seem to remember a choc ice costing 19 1/2 pence in the local shop.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Back home now to make something to eat before work. I'm not liking these new work hours at all, thankfully it is only temporary. I prefer to start work early and get it out of the way.


I could never get on with starting at lunch time & then finishing 8-9pm I never got anything done, never got anything done in a morning for fear of not getting it finished before I had to go to work, then by the time you got home it was too late to start. 

Although SIL & daughter like it & it works for them, he's been doing it 10+ years now, he gets to take the kids to school, then has a couple of hours to himself/housework then she picks them up from school when she finishes work


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2022)

Phaeton said:


> I could never get on with starting at lunch time & then finishing 8-9pm I never got anything done, never got anything done in a morning for fear of not getting it finished before I had to go to work, then by the time you got home it was too late to start.
> 
> Although SIL & daughter like it & it works for them, he's been doing it 10+ years now, he gets to take the kids to school, then has a couple of hours to himself/housework then she picks them up from school when she finishes work



The strangest one I did was 9:45am start and a 18:45pm finish, that was wierd.


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2022)

Phaeton said:


> I could never get on with starting at lunch time & then finishing 8-9pm I never got anything done, never got anything done in a morning for fear of not getting it finished before I had to go to work, then by the time you got home it was too late to start.
> 
> Although SIL & daughter like it & it works for them, he's been doing it 10+ years now, he gets to take the kids to school, then has a couple of hours to himself/housework then she picks them up from school when she finishes work



That's what I find too. I'm doing 1 - 9:30pm as I need to attend a US based training session for six weeks. I don't really want to start something or go somewhere in the morning as I know I have work later so it's largely wasted time and I just procrastinate. I had assumed I would do lots of cycling every morning before work in the afternoon but I haven't really. The need to be home at a fixed time means I can't meander all over the countryside on a whim like I prefer to do and I also find there is more traffic on the roads on a weekday morning which I don't like. 

It will of course suit some people just fine but I'm not one of them.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2022)

My 2 days a week work starts at midday and finishes 21:15 ish with maybe another ½ hr to an hour more in I'm delayed. It suits me.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2022)

Sorry, folks, I forgot to mention that the bins have bin emptied.


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2022)

It's also around this time every day that my favourite Corsa driver starts driving around in circles showing of his big exhaust and stupid body kit.


----------



## Speicher (17 Aug 2022)

When you install another water butt, you need to make sure that water poured into the guttering goes into the butt (that the connecting hose is level). What else do you need to do?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> The strangest one I did was 9:45am start and a 18:45pm finish, that was wierd.



It was the working in between those times I couldn't get the hang of !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> When you install another water butt, you need to make sure that water poured into the guttering goes into the butt (that the connecting hose is level). What else do you need to do?



We connected ours at the top from one to the other so that when one was full it overflowed into the other .
Ours came with a flexible pipe and fittings to do this .


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It was the working in between those times I couldn't get the hang of !



It felt like holiday time in the morning and felt like overtime at the end of the shift.


----------



## Speicher (17 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We connected ours at the top from one to the other so that when one was full it overflowed into the other .
> Ours came with a flexible pipe and fittings to do this .



These are two separate water butts, not connected. I forgot about something essential in the process.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> When you install another water butt, you need to make sure that water poured into the guttering goes into the butt (that the connecting hose is level). What else do you need to do?



Close the tap?


----------



## fossyant (17 Aug 2022)

Still not raining much in that there 'rainy' Manchester. - sun's back out, and it's warm.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2022)

Warm and breezy here chez Casa Reynard, with a lot of high cloud. It rained overnight, but looks like it didn't amount to that much.

I slept really well (hoorayyyyy!) and have ad a morning puttering around doing stuff. That included watering the tomatoes and making tabbouleh for this evening's supper.

This afternoon I have some errands to run, including popping back to Tesco. When I went on Saturday evening, most of their chiller units were out of order. Hopefully they should have that sorted by now, so I can pick up some deli and some dairy. Might sort out another batch of prints for the archive while I'm at it.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2022)

A much cooler lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## Speicher (17 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Close the tap?



Yes, correct! 

A virtual packet of custard creams is on it's way to you!


----------



## oldwheels (17 Aug 2022)

In my working days I always had an early start. Farming the milking started at 0530 then after that was done we stopped for breakfast but the day's end was flexible depending on season.
Postman I had a spell of starting at 0430 which was a 5 mile commute by bike but mostly started at 0630 and finished at I think 1300.
Distilling days sometimes started whenever we had a breakdown which could be the middle of the night and not stopping till the problem was fixed. This sometimes entailed wakening boiler repairmen and meeting them anywhere up to 20 miles away to get spare parts. Got stopped by plod once as we drove into a closed petrol station at about 2AM and after a quick exchange of a parcel drove off with barely a stop. They were a bit disappointed to find we were not drug couriers.
Self employed usually started at 0700 but if on mainland trips mostly a 0530 start to get quiet roads and make good progress.
I never had a job which had a routine apart from the post office.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2022)

Luncheon was a bit ad-lib, as I noticed some brioche rolls were in danger of developing language skills. So two of them were substituted for wholemeal bread. I had one filled with luncheon meat, the other with gouda. Then I had a pear, a really lovely nectarine, some raspberries and two


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2022)

Right, time to go erranding.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2022)

What a day  
Roll on my day off on Friday


----------



## mistyoptic (17 Aug 2022)

Today’s jobs completed:

Proofide both Brooks saddles and re-tension 
Put away latest delivery of LA beers for future consumption (Drop Bear Tropical IPA)
Fix hose reel to prevent leakage from centre of drum

Mrs Optic has made fresh cookies

time for a


----------



## oldwheels (17 Aug 2022)

Quite a nice trike run at lunchtime today but marked difference in road manners from morning motorists.
Two close passes from behind which were probably partly my own fault for not taking up the whole carriageway. The rest not one gave me thanks for pulling over into a passing place.
On my early morning runs nearly everyone gives a wave or a flash of hazard lights depending on direction of travel.
Cold as temp. never rose above 15C with a brisk wind adding wind chill so I had on bikesters and full finger gloves.
It is now raining gently again and not forecast to stop for several days. Getting definitely autumnal.
There can be some nice weather in September and the yacht club had the annual 'Cabbage Cruise" then with several boats cruising in company for about 10 days. We just shut the workshop as our "Head Girl" and husband also had a boat and sailed with us.
It was a slack time as our main orders came in October when we attended Trade Fairs.

PS It was called the Cabbage Cruise because one year somebody brought a solid cabbage over a foot on diameter which was shared and lasted the whole cruise.😄


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2022)

Erranding all done. And for the first time in a while, I've managed to do / get everything on my list. 

Picked up a few bonus bits as well. Wilkinsons had cat treats at the old price, so I almost cleaned them out, and I bought two squeaky toys in their reductions for doggy Xmas pressies. Also had some good buys on yellow sticker in Tesco, where I acquired a pack of prawns, two fennel bulbs, oyster mushrooms, a job lot of bananas, three breads and a litre bottle of cold-pressed extra virgin olive oil.

Got another couple of dozen of prints done for the archive, and stocked up on punch pockets.

Threw some petrol in the car on my way home. It's come down 14p a litre since last week! 

Lazy supper of a sandwich, some fruit, the last creme caramel and a  while watching the athletics.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Perhaps but a bit doubtful. Surely two sets of lawyers would have to collude in this and would certainly get into serious trouble. OTOH we are talking about lawyers.


Someone bought a block of flats that were sold using pictures of a nearby block.


----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2022)

Work done and dusted for another day. 

Head fried again. It is difficult for me to keep concentration on an online training class.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> He finds it cheaper than burning £50 notes !


Just remember that in a months time, the paper ones(along with the paper £20 notes) cease to be legal tender.

Use 'em or loose 'em!


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just remember that in a months time, the paper ones(along with the paper £20 notes) cease to be legal tender.
> 
> Use 'em or loose 'em!



Still be able to exchange them at the bank, tho...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Someone bought a block of flats that were sold using pictures of a nearby block.



Brooklyn bridge and the Eiffel tower have been sold a few times each by people who didn't own them.


----------



## classic33 (17 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Still be able to exchange them at the bank, tho...


You'll have to pay them into an account this time round.

In the meantime, watch those paper £50 notes.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Aug 2022)

I have a car full of stuff to take to the tip tomorrow morning.


----------



## Reynard (17 Aug 2022)

I need a


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2022)

And now I need my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2022)

Good morning. It's overcast and rain is forecast.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. It's overcast and rain is forecast.



Much the same here. Rain supposed to arrive by 10 so I’d better get out soon. My quads are sore from yesterday’s long, hilly walk so need to get moving and ease them.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2022)

Morning y'all 
It's my Friday today


----------



## tyred (18 Aug 2022)

Wee bit overcast here this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2022)

Beautiful Daughter just appeared, a sleepy mass of long black hair in search of a hug. Having got this she announced that she needs the toilet and wandered off.
She's now getting dressed while I make toast.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2022)

@Andy in Germany hope you didn't hug too tightly 

First cuppa went down well 

Garden birds have been fed


----------



## DCLane (18 Aug 2022)

Sat outside son no 2's school whilst he collects his A-level results.

That bit's 'mundane', the importance of the results isn't.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Sat outside son no 2's school whilst he collects his A-level results.
> 
> That bit's 'mundane', the importance of the results isn't.



Fingers crossed for all the students getting results today


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2022)

Not a very good pic (phone, zoomed in and cropped, through a double glazed window) of the herd of Goldfinches & one Sparrow, visiting my bird feeder this morning.


----------



## tyred (18 Aug 2022)

Some drizzle on my morning perambulation of the Valley of Cones and now there are actually roadworks starting at another place as well. 

The Cathedral clock appears to be running fast again. It was chiming four minutes before the hour. They seem to let it get to ten minutes fast before correcting it.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Aug 2022)

Raining in earnest now and a bit windy. Temp outside is 12.2C but feels colder due to wind chill.
Indoors day today I think.


----------



## DCLane (18 Aug 2022)

Son no. 2 got A's in Politics and Geography, a B in History and somehow wangled a C in Maths.

Not bad given he's had a diagnosis of Dyslexia and Dysgraphia over the summer, where his school had only given him a laptop and nothing else (he can't write). We paid for the official diagnosis after the DSA requested it. Don't get me started on the lack of support from a selective grammar school, which has just failed an Ofsted due to poor support for their sixth-formers.

He'll be off to the University of Nottingham to study History and Politics.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2022)

Congratulations to No2 son and for dad's support! 🎊


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 657772
> 
> 
> Not a very good pic (phone, zoomed in and cropped, through a double glazed window) of the herd of Goldfinches & one Sparrow, visiting my bird feeder this morning.



The collective noun for goldfinches is a charm.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The collective noun for goldfinches is a charm.



It is, but this lot descends so rapidly they even scare the Starlings away!


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2022)

It wasn't raining, then it was and now it isn't.


----------



## pawl (18 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Raining in earnest now and a bit windy. Temp outside is 12.2C but feels colder due to wind chill.
> Indoors day today I think.



We’re is earnest?Not going there if it’s raining


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> We’re is earnest?Not going there if it’s raining



I hear there's jobs in Jeopardy, too! I wonder how much they're paying 🤔


----------



## pawl (18 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Son no. 2 got A's in Politics and Geography, a B in History and somehow wangled a C in Maths.
> 
> Not bad given he's had a diagnosis of Dyslexia and Dysgraphia over the summer, where his school had only given him a laptop and nothing else (he can't write). We paid for the official diagnosis after the DSA requested it. Don't get me started on the lack of support from a selective grammar school, which has just failed an Ofsted due to poor support for their sixth-formers.
> 
> He'll be off to the University of Nottingham to study History and Politics.



Well done to son number two.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2022)

A "coming of age" moment; We've made an appointment for Youngest Son to get his citizens' ID card.


----------



## tyred (18 Aug 2022)

I think I will venture out for a ride before work.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2022)

Back from the tip...
Ahhhh.. The joy of eejits walking down the 'Up' ramp when you're heading towards them with arms full of pointy scratchy things and them wondering how much it's going to hurt them when they try barging past 😂


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It is, but this lot descends so rapidly they even scare the Starlings away!


And, you'll have to admit, it works a charm....


----------



## fossyant (18 Aug 2022)

Looks like my Samsung smart watch has been fixed/replaced within the week. Collected last Friday, delivery expected tomorrow. Can't fault that (other than the watch shouldn't have broken).


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2022)

I'm going to take the dog out for a walk soon 🐶


----------



## mybike (18 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> When you install another water butt, you need to make sure that water poured into the guttering goes into the butt (that the connecting hose is level). What else do you need to do?



You need to ensure you can get the watering can under the tap.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> You need to ensure you can get the watering can under the tap.



I did but a gale moved the water butt before the rain filled it with the tap too far in the wrong direction. At least that is my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Aug 2022)

I do like Isle of Harris News. This does not really fit in the jokes so putting it here.


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Aug 2022)

Pasta and mushrooms for dinner. Red pesto sauce. 

With a glass of New Zealand Savignon Blanc.


----------



## tyred (18 Aug 2022)

28 miles completed. Was just starting to rain as I unlocked the door when I got back so that was perfect timing. 

I stopped at a house a few miles down the road as I saw some decent looking hardwood doors lying on a skip and one of them would probably be good for my workshop at my parents house which needs a new door but I couldn't find anyone to ask. Amazing what people throw in skips.

Made fried egg on ham and toasted bagel for lunch. Was clumsy and dropped an egg which was a mess to clean up

Now time for my training call.


----------



## mybike (18 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll have to pay them into an account this time round.
> 
> In the meantime, watch those paper £50 notes.



I got cash for some tens.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2022)

Warm, dry and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept reasonably well, a few interesting dreams, though. Spent the morning peeling and chopping tomatoes and a few other things to make another batch of that kashmiri chutney. I now have no more bought tomatoes. Just as well, because mine are all starting to ripen at a rather alarming rate.

Had a good giggle last night after I discovered that a major motorsport image agency can't identify photos in their archive correctly. Can't even get the right circuit, never mind the right date...  Spotted the mistakes when I went to cross-check some stuff to make sure I'd catalogued it correctly.

Will be sorting out some specials for Saturday while the chutney cooks. Each household pet in my judge's book will get a little package with some treats, a toy and some home-grown catnip. Plus a small bar of chocolate for their Human.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Son no. 2 got A's in Politics and Geography, a B in History and somehow wangled a C in Maths.
> 
> Not bad given he's had a diagnosis of Dyslexia and Dysgraphia over the summer, where his school had only given him a laptop and nothing else (he can't write). We paid for the official diagnosis after the DSA requested it. Don't get me started on the lack of support from a selective grammar school, which has just failed an Ofsted due to poor support for their sixth-formers.
> 
> He'll be off to the University of Nottingham to study History and Politics.



Well done that man!


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2022)

Ooo, the blokes in the budgie smugglers are back on TV this afternoon!


----------



## mybike (18 Aug 2022)

Deep in the jungle







The previous owners had planted blackthorn, presumably as a security barrier, with a rather nice bush in front. Sadly it has a got a bit overgrown, with multiple holly bushes and brambles joining in the fun!. This year I wanted to cut it down to about 5', to make it easier to manage, but there was one corner I couldn't reach. So out came a holly and a thorn and in went some loppers. Lots to cut out & shred.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Aug 2022)

Started the day out raining and then about midday the sun came out with a lovely blue sky. Lasted just long enough for everyone to put away the waterproofs and go out and then started raining again.
Post delivered a Saturday morning outpatients appointment at Oban hospital. Never heard of Saturday cllnics before and the chances of getting a ferry booking are pretty slim since it is changeover day for holiday homes and everything booked months ago. Oban usually has more sense when it comes to timings but this was probably done in an office in Inverness.
My wildlife pal had a need to travel on a Saturday and the only ferry he could get was the 0710 which means leaving home about 0600. He cancelled .
I need to investigate further to see if family will be at home so I would have to travel on Friday or perhaps even Thursday and not get home before Monday as Sunday boats on will be crammed already.
The joys of island life or why I hate tourists or rather mass tourism which destroys everything it touches.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> Deep in the jungle
> 
> View attachment 657831
> 
> ...



Blackthorn is good for making walking sticks if long enough and reasonably straight.
I had my eye on one nice looking bush near me but somebody got there first and the stick I wanted had gone.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Aug 2022)

My local food bank has been given 6 weeks notice to quit its premises in the Weston Favell centre, Hamtun. Disgusting... 😡 

~ Local rag linkie ~


----------



## rockyroller (18 Aug 2022)

Daughter moved to another state, here in the US. now the car is an issue because the loan is in my name, as-is the registration & our insurance company won't insure it out of state (on a permanent basis). it would actually be easier for her to buy an entirely other car, in her new state! otherwise she'd have to buy it from me w/ a new loan, then have that bank provide a new title to the other state (with her name on it), plus other stuff ...


----------



## Illaveago (18 Aug 2022)

Evening. We are back from our visit to Yorkshire . Georgie was missing when we got home and it was worrying as he hadn't eaten his food that was put down for him . All is now well ! He has turned up feeling very hungry. I watched him as he ate his wet food and then went to his biscuits . He has missed us as he has been in the living room and had some long ear rubs and a jump up onto my lap . He doesn't want to over do it. He has now gone back out again .


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2022)

Busy afternoon and early evening here.

Chutney almost ready to plonk into jars, and ten specials for Saturday have been assembled and wrapped. Cats have also been fed. The only thing left to do is wrap a birthday present, as one of my good friends, who is also judging at the show on Saturday, has her birthday tomorrow.

Soon, it will be time to feed me.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2022)

Been a manic day never mind got a day off tomorrow and i am going for a ride


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2022)

Cold cooked chicken for supper, plus tabbouleh and cucumber and sweetcorn. 

I was going to have the last of the steamed green beans and broccoli, but sadly, they've developed language skills and have been consigned to the green bin.


----------



## tyred (18 Aug 2022)

Training finished for today. I think my brain is overheating.


----------



## DCLane (18 Aug 2022)

Myself and son no. 2 are near Bristol for the Junior Tour of the Mendips Friday-Sunday.

Our accommodation doesn't start breakfast until 9am


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2022)

It's dark


----------



## dave r (18 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Myself and son no. 2 are near Bristol for the Junior Tour of the Mendips Friday-Sunday.
> 
> Our accommodation doesn't start breakfast until 9am



Can you last that long? Or will you be chewing lumps out of the furniture?


----------



## DCLane (18 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Can you last that long? Or will you be chewing lumps out of the furniture?



We've bars, fruit and a secret stash of chocolate brownies he doesn't know about 

Oh, and there's his nutrition sponsor's products if I get really hungry (Veloforte).


----------



## Jenkins (18 Aug 2022)

I still can't decide which vouchers to get with my bonus - Decathlon as they have some bike wheels available, Currys or Argos for a new big TV, John Lewis/Waitrose for a new small TV and some 🍺🍺, various others for food & drink outings, etc. Plentry of time to make my mind up.

In other news I have just booked September's entrance tickets for the National Rail Museum.


----------



## tyred (18 Aug 2022)

As my gum is still a bit tender after get a tooth out recently I bought a soft tooth brush which claims to be gentle on gums. It genuinely is but the handle is a ludicrous triangular shaped affair that is basically impossible to grip with wet hands. Who designs these things?


----------



## Reynard (18 Aug 2022)

I've just put my chutney pan on to soak as it's a bit sticky.


----------



## classic33 (18 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I still can't decide which vouchers to get with my bonus - Decathlon as they have some bike wheels available, Currys or Argos for a new big TV, John Lewis/Waitrose for a new small TV and some 🍺🍺, various others for food & drink outings, etc. Plentry of time to make my mind up.
> 
> *In other news I have just booked September's entrance tickets for the National Rail Museum.*


You've to book tickets to get in now!
Was this one of Moon Bunny's ideas.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Myself and son no. 2 are near Bristol for the Junior Tour of the Mendips Friday-Sunday.
> 
> Our accommodation doesn't start breakfast until 9am



coffee in the room? snack machine near front desk? dunkin's or mcdonalds nearby?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2022)

Morning pants night sleep but Sure I will survive.
Day off today for me .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (19 Aug 2022)

Dark grey sky this morning, dogs strangely subdued. l'm trying to work up enthusiasm for a bike ride....so far not much progress. Maybe l need another coffee .


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2022)

Looks like we have had a bit of rain overnight.
Sky mostly blue with some white fluffy clouds.
Garden birds have been fed.
Works I phone is trying to do an update.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2022)

Good morning. I was helping Middle Son with applications yesterday and went for a walk with a friend. My legs are still complaining about the latter.

Tinybug will turn up soon: a bike ride is on the agenda for today, regardless of weather.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2022)

Morning.
Georgie has been in this morning and had some breakfast. There must be more important things to do outside .


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2022)

Michael Green is on TV talking rubbish as usual !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2022)

It rained whilst I was in Yorkshire and it miraculously washed all of the dust off my car.  It must have rained overnight and my car is dusty again!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Michael Green is on TV talking rubbish as usual !



Who?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Who?



Shant Grapps!


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2022)

Got a bit wet on this morning's walk


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2022)

It's raining here too. As Tinybug doesn't fancy getting wet, we're postponing the bike ride and making a Unicorn from Plaster of Paris instead.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Aug 2022)

Rain currently battering my front windows so definitely not going out in that.
Yet another large cruise ship in the bay. The marina must make fortune from landing fees and probably the only thing here to make anything from them. I was on the Harbour Committee until it was pressurised to become a business rather than a local amenity group when I gave up.
FB is more entertaining for once with an enormous motorhome stuck on a roadway which it could not cope with.
Mostly it is just touroid and settlers telling each other how wonderful they are with their holiday snaps. You have to wade through the lost or found dogs and cats section to find anything of real importance like the coop lorry driver has injured himself and there will be no supplies today so panic buy asap.


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2022)

While shopping on autopilot, I accidentally bought a bag of steel cut porridge oats. They do have more of a flavour I think but the cooking time is extremely long... It is a good job I start work at 1!


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2022)

There are very short periods of bright sun followed by torrential downpours a few minutes later. I have made the executive decision to cancel this morning's ride. One soaking is sufficient for today.


----------



## mistyoptic (19 Aug 2022)

Sunny and mostly blue sky here in Stafford. Making surplus 'lectric by 07.30.
Haircut done, time for brekkie


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2022)

We're getting continual medium to heavy drizzle, which we really rather need so I'm trying not to get grumpy about it.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Aug 2022)

Morning all. It's Friday so a non-working day, it's dry, a bit cloudy and there's light winds. Coffee has been drunk with breakfast to follow shortly and then a bike ride out for lunch if I can decide where to go.


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> There are very short periods of bright sun followed by torrential downpours a few minutes later. I have made the executive decision to cancel this morning's ride. One soaking is sufficient for today.



April showers in August. ?


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> April showers in August. ?


We get April showers all year 'round (and every other kind of rain)


----------



## Illaveago (19 Aug 2022)

I have been hanging some washing out . It is nice and sunny with a gentle breeze blowing . Georgie came along to keep me company . I heard 2 faint cries and saw him brushing against my legs . I gave him some strokes and he seemed to settle down on the path next to me. Then he brought out his needle sharp claws! A roll over onto his back and then more claws and biting ! I think he was bored with hanging out the washing and clawed my leg before departing.


----------



## fossyant (19 Aug 2022)

What rain we had stopped overnight, dry and sunny today for a commute to work - not my normal WFH as a colleague is leaving and she's dropping off her laptop/screen and I'm buying her lunch. 

The replaced drive chain is running really nicely (as it should). The eye stye has finally gone down after the last two days of oosing - big lump inside my eye lid. Blasted it with Optrex Infected eye drops. Last two days it's been painful and swollen, so not worth riding to aggravate it.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (19 Aug 2022)

Got my act together and just back from a ride on my Olmo which l haven't ridden in several months. Two or three things worthy of note ....San Marco Rolls saddle is just the ticket , l had forgotten how very comfortable it is. Secondly , 8spd Campagnolo Record is just a bit to much like hard work.....need more teeth, and finally CRONO tubulars are a bit lively for me ,first thing in the morning.
I had toyed with the idea of selling the bike since l rarely ride it but now l'm thinking "don't be such a wimp,,,,on yer bike sunshine"


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> While shopping on autopilot, I accidentally bought a bag of steel cut porridge oats. They do have more of a flavour I think but the cooking time is extremely long... It is a good job I start work at 1!



I've never heard of steel cut porridge oats.. Would they cook quicker if you soaked them first/overnight?


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2022)

Retirement thread appears to be missing from from recents and new posts..Have to go into reactions received to go into that thread and use previous reactions.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Retirement thread appears to be missing from from recents and new posts..Have to go into reactions received to go into that thread and use previous reactions.



Mebbe they are retiring.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Daughter moved to another state, here in the US. now the car is an issue because the loan is in my name, as-is the registration & our insurance company won't insure it out of state (on a permanent basis). it would actually be easier for her to buy an entirely other car, in her new state! otherwise she'd have to buy it from me w/ a new loan, then have that bank provide a new title to the other state (with her name on it), plus other stuff ...



Which state?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2022)

Well that went down well


----------



## mybike (19 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Blackthorn is good for making walking sticks if long enough and reasonably straight.
> I had my eye on one nice looking bush near me but somebody got there first and the stick I wanted had gone.



Most are twisted, although I did have a couple of longish lengths that are probably too thick.


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've never heard of steel cut porridge oats.. Would they cook quicker if you soaked them first/overnight?



Yes apparently so. The packet says soaking overnight reduces the cooking time from 30 minutes to 20 minutes! 

I had never heard of steel cut oats either but the packet looks mu h the same which was why I picked it up by mistake.


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2022)

I decided to walk to the library for a browse but the whole street is closed due to an overnight accident. So I couldn't go. 

Looks like someone turned into the street way too fast and lost control, damaged pavements, wrecked various items of street furniture and came to stop up against the corner of a building. I would hazard a guess whoever was driving may have been exceeding the speed limit.... 

So many people constantly moan about the "poor" motorists being used to provide taxes but who will pay to sort out the pavement, lampposts, bench and whatever else got wiped out, the building will probably need to be assessed by an engineer in case of structural damage, all the shops and businesses will lose a day's takings as they can't open and no doubt the driver or any passenger probably needed medical attention? The accident investigation will probably cost a lot too. No doubt the driver probably thinks the few hundred he pays in insurance is a rip off (assuming there was insurance).


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> So many people constantly moan about the "poor" motorists being used to provide taxes



Which is a bit rich bearing in mind car use is actually subsidised when you add everything up.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> Most are twisted, although I did have a couple of longish lengths that are probably too thick.



Look up Harry Lauder as a caricature Scotsman. A twisted stick was his trademark as well as mawkish songs.
He did sing with some genuine feeling “ Keep right on to the road of the road” after his son was killed in one of the wars but otherwise not my favourite.


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2022)

Someone passed by outside carrying a scythe 

I wonder is it Classic 33 or has Death caught up with me🤔


----------



## oldwheels (19 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Yes apparently so. The packet says soaking overnight reduces the cooking time from 30 minutes to 20 minutes!
> 
> I had never heard of steel cut oats either but the packet looks mu h the same which was why I picked it up by mistake.



Five minute microwave for pinhead oatmeal and no soaking so cannot see why yours should be so different.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2022)

Warm, sunny and blustery here chez Casa Reynard, and we did have a good bit of rain overnight.

Slept OK-ish, though still feel tired after a full-on day yesterday. Have spent the morning doing some gentle puttering about, generally getting ready for tomorrow. I think having to get up at cat-show-oclock again will be a shock to the system...  At least, as a judge, I don't have to get up quite as early as the exhibitors, but I still need time to sit down to go through the paperwork, sign the results slips and have a  before judging starts at 10 am.

I plan on spending some time on the Chevron B38 this afternoon while I watch some cycling, and then at tea time, I'm meeting up with a friend for a walk with her dogs.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Five minute microwave for pinhead oatmeal and no soaking so cannot see why yours should be so different.



I was following the destructions written on the packet.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Yes apparently so. The packet says soaking overnight reduces the cooking time from 30 minutes to 20 minutes!
> 
> I had never heard of steel cut oats either but the packet looks mu h the same which was why I picked it up by mistake.



I was going to suggest overnight oats.

Zapping them in the poppity ping would speed up cooking time, too.


----------



## mistyoptic (19 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Someone passed by outside carrying a scythe
> 
> I wonder is it Classic 33 or has Death caught up with me🤔


Only a wizard can see Death. Unless you’re a wizard, it must have been @classic33


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Someone passed by outside carrying a scythe
> 
> I wonder is it Classic 33 or has Death caught up with me🤔


Could be having words with the owner of a certain black Honda.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Only a wizard can see Death. Unless you’re a wizard, it must have been @classic33


Always a possibility!


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Only a wizard can see Death. Unless you’re a wizard, it must have been @classic33



Maybe it was Roy Wood!


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with hummus, one with cheddar and tomato chutney (the dollop left from yesterday's making thereof), plus a tangerine, an apricot and some raspberries. And two  of course.

I had planned on eating a pear, but when I peeled it and cut in in half, it was all woolly and brown inside. I did try it, but it was bloody awful, so into the green bin it went. I bought these pears on sticker - if I'd paid full price, I'd have been well hacked off, as the whole lot have been rather disappointing.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2022)

I have also just picked nearly a kilo of tomatoes. I will be sharing them with the friend I am meeting up with in a while.


----------



## postman (19 Aug 2022)

I walked through town today carrying a womens handbag,and nobody said anything,not even it does not match your outfit.Mrs P had gone in to Leeds for an eye test,leaving her bag on the table in the front room.After a phonecall home super hero husband caught the next bus andmet up with her.On my way home i sat with a lady friend who said YOU never walked through town with a handbag,she said only you Bob could do that,she found it really funny,she did say it cheered her up to have a laugh.


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Aug 2022)

I wear black nail varnish, no one bats an eyelid these days.


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2022)

Google keeps telling me that my search history is a little odd.


----------



## mistyoptic (19 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Google keeps telling me that my search history is a little odd.


How very dare they!


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> How very dare they!


It's not too bad, search history that is.
At least I don't think it is.
Self jacking shoes
Mini hydraulic jacks
Self serving food
End of the world

Nowt that odd.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Aug 2022)

Another day of mixed weather. Went out to do some gardening and it poured with rain after about 5 minutes so back inside when the weather changed again. Cannot win.
Pal saw a velomobile the other day and remarked on it as he had never seen one before. I have certainly seen some recumbents but never anything enclosed here. We have some places with strong side winds which I think could make them a bit of a nightmare. Certainly my car which is a Peugeot Partner catches the wind and a Sherpa Highwayman motorhome we had was a nightmare in high winds.
The yacht anchored in the Diorlinn again makes me wonder if it is somebody living there. In the past we have had quite a few residential boats of varying sizes. It has attractions but I am now too decrepit to cope I think.
One boat resident was very lucky to escape with his life as he went home from the pub rather too well refreshed and fell out of his dinghy. A local scuba diver happened to notice this and got him out then managed to keep him alive till help arrived pretty quickly.
His nickname was “ The Drunken Dentist” which tells it’s own story.


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2022)

Can’t understand why the retirement thread doesn’t show Inthe menu’s Have to go into reactions received to read the Retirement Thread HELP


----------



## mistyoptic (19 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Can’t understand why the retirement thread doesn’t show Inthe menu’s Have to go into reactions received to read the Retirement Thread HELP


Have you inadvertently set the thread to “ignore”?


----------



## dave r (19 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Can’t understand why the retirement thread doesn’t show Inthe menu’s Have to go into reactions received to read the Retirement Thread HELP



Have you accidentally put on ignore?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I wear black nail varnish, no one bats an eyelid these days.



They probably just think that you've trapped your fingers in the chain! 😉


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Can’t understand why the retirement thread doesn’t show Inthe menu’s Have to go into reactions received to read the Retirement Thread HELP



Have you forgotten your glasses?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Can’t understand why the retirement thread doesn’t show Inthe menu’s Have to go into reactions received to read the Retirement Thread HELP


I've accidentally put threads on ignore when using a phone. I don't think I've done it with the laptop.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/page-7021


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2022)

Well, we've learned that the way to guarantee ten hours of rain is to announce with Beautiful Daughter that we will go on a bike ride.

I should market this as a service...


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It rained whilst I was in Yorkshire and it miraculously washed all of the dust off my car.  It must have rained overnight and my car is dusty again!


You'd be surprised at the number of folk that get clean cars after rain in Yorkshire, but not at home.


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've accidentally put threads on ignore when using a phone. I don't think I've done it with the laptop.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/page-7021



Thanks for your answer Checked iPad and phone nothing on ignore.At least you tried to help


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Have you accidentally put on ignore?



No I checked Thanks Dave r


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Have you inadvertently set the thread to “ignore”?



Nope


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2022)

What a great day it's been chez Biggs


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Thanks for your answer Checked iPad and phone nothing on ignore.At least you tried to help


User on ignore?


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2022)

Had a lovely walk earlier, and swapped a pound of tomatoes for half a dozen free range eggs.

Spanish omelette for supper, along with peas, tomatoes and buttered toast.

Scalded myself on the pan handle.


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> User on ignore?




That’s it Iwas looking at the wrong ignore Not the ignore thread Must have caught it accidentally


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> That’s it Iwas looking at the wrong ignore Not the ignore thread Must have caught it accidentally


It happens. You found the thread again which is the main thing.


----------



## pawl (19 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> It happens. You found the thread again which is the main thing.



Thanks


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2022)

Went for a walk after work. Now getting a bite to eat. I think it is another three weeks of these stupid working hours to go.


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2022)

Tomorrow I will fit my new lambda sensor. 

If it works I might treat the car to a wash. 

If it doesn't I might treat it to a burning newspaper shoved in the petrol tank


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Tomorrow I will fit my new lambda sensor.
> 
> If it works I might treat the car to a wash.
> 
> If it doesn't I might treat it to a burning newspaper shoved in the petrol tank


Death of a car.
Didn't you say you saw "someone" with a scythe earlier!


----------



## Jenkins (19 Aug 2022)

Well, after a three hour bike ride I found myself in Lowestoft this afternoon where a very pleasant two & a half hours was spent with a few drinks and a couple of podcasts while watching the world go by. 

If this good weather ever stops I'm going to have to spend some time at home doing quite a bit of bike fettling & cleaning, but while it's still sunny and warm I'm getting out & enjoying it.


----------



## Reynard (19 Aug 2022)

Right, I'm calling it quits for this evening, as I have to be up at Cat Show O'Clock tomorrow. Am judging at the joint Lilac & Tabby Point Siamese shows in Bassingbourn.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## tyred (19 Aug 2022)

My Internet had dropped for about ten minutes. I thought my world had come to an end.


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2022)

Time to visit the Land of Nod but the bus is running late. 😴


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Time to visit the Land of Nod but the bus is running late. 😴


It's had to miss your stop due to the roadworks. It'll be back when they've finished them.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2022)

Awake early so I will get a few miles in


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2022)

1st load of washing in to take advantage of the nighttime leccy rate. 
Every little helps..


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2022)

Good Morning, Tinybug has come for an extra long hug and is now demanding a "Bike Video".

Propaganda works...


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2022)

Rain


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2022)

Excavating Middle Son from his bed to come on a bike ride with me.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Excavating Middle Son from his bed to come on a bike ride with me.



Are you 1 hour ahead of us ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2022)

Morning .
Not much going on in my head at the moment . Just drinking my .


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Are you 1 hour ahead of us ?



I think so: it's 08:00 here. I told Middle Son we would leave at nine in the hope I can get him moving by ten.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I think so: it's 08:00 here.



I just thought so , otherwise it would have been cruel to drag him out do early .


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I just thought so , otherwise it would have been cruel to drag him out do early .



Don't encourage him; he already thinks it's a breach of his constitutional rights.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Rain



Here too. I heard it starting around 5am. I usually love a spot of exercise before breakfast but don’t fancy another soaking so I’ll give it a miss this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2022)

Sunny here in Hamtun. Washing is flapping gently on the whirlygig. Nearly time to walk the dog 🐶


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Sunny here in Hamtun. Washing is flapping gently on the whirlygig. Nearly time to walk the dog 🐶



Why not attach the lead to the whirligig and sort 2 jobs out at the same time ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2022)

I still can't find my mobile phone ! 
Should I make a list of places to look and then start at the last place ?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Why not attach the lead to the whirligig and sort 2 jobs out at the same time ?



Also, if I rigged up a dynamo to it (the whirlygig, not the dog), I could charge my phone, too!
Win win, as they say somewhere or another..


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2022)

Back now 44 miles
First cuppa going down well
Garden birds have been fed
Bike's have been moved around the garage


----------



## mistyoptic (20 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I still can't find my mobile phone !
> Should I make a list of places to look and then start at the last place ?


We could ring it for you


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2022)

It's actually dried up and sunny. 

I've avoided the problem of cooking pin head oats by going to my favourite café for a fry up


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> We could ring it for you



That's when you miss having a landline. It was attached to a wire so you couldn't lose it and it was handy for calling your mobile when it was mislaid.


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2022)

Re my problem with losing the retirement thread,It must have been when I was using my mobile The forward and back arrows are very close to the ignore thread Must inadvertently caught the ignore thread button. 

All good now


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Re my problem with losing the retirement thread,It must have been when I was using my mobile The forward and back arrows are very close to the ignore thread Must inadvertently caught the ignore thread button.
> 
> All good now



….and we thought we had managed to hide from you.


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Re my problem with losing the retirement thread,It must have been when I was using my mobile The forward and back arrows are very close to the ignore thread Must inadvertently caught the ignore thread button.
> 
> All good now



I've done that on a few occasions too.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Aug 2022)

Slept in this morning which is unusual for me but it makes no difference as it is another day of bright sunshine followed by torrential rain and high winds.
Mainland roads are chaos as the A82 and A828 both closed by accidents. Somebody reports it took them 8 hours to get from Connel to Clydebank due to volume of traffic. In my working days I reckoned one and one half hours without pushing too hard.
Library day as I missed last week and they were closed the previous week. Well overdue by nobody is particularly bothered.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2022)

Second cuppa about to be poured out
Awaiting the toaster to do it's job


----------



## Jameshow (20 Aug 2022)

5k today late start for ran so through the field. 
Tamar lake lower than ever!!


----------



## pawl (20 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> ….and we thought we had managed to hide from you.



You can go off people you know And I was going to send Haribos to you


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2022)

Second cuppa went down well.
Washing on the line


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2022)

Just back from a 4½ mile walk with 🐶 
Lots of blackberries were eaten on the way but none brought home. I'll collect some tomorrow, probably, to bring back.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Just back from a 4½ mile walk with 🐶
> Lots of blackberries were eaten on the way but none brought home. I'll collect some tomorrow, probably, to bring back.



I'm just back a 4.9 mile walk, sadly without a pooch. Haven't had one for nearly 6 years now. We have lots of blackberries too but they are a bit small this year no doubt due to the lack of rain to swell them.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Aug 2022)

I'm getting better 🏳️‍🌈


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Sunny here in Hamtun. Washing is flapping gently on the whirlygig. Nearly time to walk the dog 🐶



Unfortunately I'm unable to walk my dog at present. I haven't had one for 40 years.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Aug 2022)

Talking of dogs.... 


View: https://youtu.be/SXn2QVipK2o


----------



## Illaveago (20 Aug 2022)

Well that was simple !  
It only took us 2 hours to set up the new front changer on my brother's bike !  Part of it was due to my brother's insistence on following the instructions . The instructions said that the brake lever gear change should change up onto the larger ring with 3 clicks . We could do it in 4. It seemed as though there was a false neutral a couple of times. Down tube friction shifters are less of a problem . We eventually got it to change up with 3 clicks by putting more tension on the cable .


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2022)

Lambda sensor changed. Was extremely tight as I thought it would be. 

Car does seem to be running better but still got an engine management light.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Aug 2022)

Likely just need a reset, a simple obd2 bluetooth reader and an app like torque will sort it (in most cases)


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2022)

I don't have anything to talk to it so it can wait until Monday. 

I'll go and work on a bike now instead. More satisfying


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2022)

Went up to the local Farm with Beautiful Daughter, and we saw three dark storms heading towards us. Raced her back down the hill to the Apartment and we got inside just as the rain started hitting the skylights...


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Aug 2022)

A very lovely coast and countryside ride today. 52 miles of sunshine and gentle breeze.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Aug 2022)

Turned out not too bad today although a bit windy and now beginning to look like rain again.
The holiday home opposite has a steel chimney sticking up which spoils my view. It is now at a 45 degree angle but it is not that windy. Mysterious.
Spat on FB. 
Settler complains "Fish farm workers are driving too fast and I am absolutely furious that a pickup splashed mud on my car as it drove past"
Considered response from fish farm workers " Aw diddums"
Cue screams of rage.
Saw some sand martins in front of my house today for the first time in a couple years. Swallow have vanished as all their nest sites in farm buildings have been converted into holiday houses. I thought the sand martins had probably been ejected by crowds of tourists disturbing their nest site and probably poking cameras into the burrows. There is another nest site not too obvious so they may have reestablished.


----------



## Ripple (20 Aug 2022)

I've never thought I will work on a government site with a nearest wc being 10 minutes by foot and portaloos being locked to stop us using them. That's more humiliating than in my country.


----------



## Speicher (20 Aug 2022)

Sometimes one of my cats follows me out into the field and we walk together for about 100 yards.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> I've never thought I will work on a government site with a nearest wc being 10 minutes by foot and portaloos being locked to stop us using them. That's more humiliating than in my country.


Maybe the person inside the portaloo has either not finished yet, or locked themselves in.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good Morning, Tinybug has come for an extra long hug and is now demanding a "Bike Video".
> 
> Propaganda works...


She's seen this reeeaaally nice recumbent tricycle, and she's after one just like it.


----------



## Ripple (20 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Maybe the person inside the portaloo has either not finished yet, or locked themselves in.


Do you want me to take pics of signs "do not use" and seals on handles?


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2022)

Lovely day judging household pets at the joint Siamese shows in Bassingbourn. It's good to get back into the saddle after two and a half years away from the fancy as a result of the pandemic. Had some super cat cuddles, a few difficult decisions to make, was provided with a lovely lunch and really did enjoy the slice of lemon drizzle cake I was given to take home.

Now sat with a  and listening to Bournemouth v Arsenal and the lemon cake is history.

Have started making a dent in my reports while everything is still fresh in my mind.

Mesdames Poppy and Lexi are having a bit of a spat. BRB...


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2022)

I'm going to need a haircut soon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> She's seen this reeeaaally nice recumbent tricycle, and she's after one just like it.



Knowing her this is quite likely.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm going to need a haircut soon.


I'd get more than one cut.
Don't be so picky.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> Do you want me to take pics of signs "do not use" and seals on handles?


Maybe the last one was that bad, they decided to post warnings.

Are you allowed to take pictures on a government site? It might be Top Secret.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2022)

Just got an email: apparently we'll soon have a Fibre Optic internet connection.

It will of course be more expensive.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2022)

30k steps today 
It was one of 4 days a year that Rushton triangular lodge https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rushton_Triangular_Lodge is open so we popped over this afternoon to have a gander , very unusual indeed


----------



## Ripple (20 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Are you allowed to take pictures on a government site? It might be Top Secret.


The site is such a joke that nobody cares.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> The site is such a joke that nobody cares.


Are the signs and tape part of that joke?

Can't you break in, saying it was an "emergency".


----------



## Ripple (20 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can't you break in, saying it was an "emergency".


That's what I've been doing. Seals are thin plastic ties so it's easy to tear them with a finger. 
But then the portaloos will be removed from site. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> That's what I've been doing. Seals are thin plastic ties so it's easy to tear them with a finger.
> But then the portaloos will be removed from site. Don't ask me how I know this.


Won't ask then, your secret is safe with you.


----------



## Ripple (20 Aug 2022)

I'll get another job. This one isn't worth to sh1t myself at work.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> I'll get another job. This one isn't worth to sh1t myself at work.


Can't you run just that bit quicker. Or make certain you're never more than five minutes from a working toilet!

I've heard people saying their jobs are crap, but not being able to is new to me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> I'll get another job. This one isn't worth to sh1t myself at work.



When I worked with mentally disabled clients, I was told that if someone who needed assistance or supervision asked to go to the toilet, even delaying was a breach of their human rights, let alone to deny access.


----------



## Ripple (20 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can't you run just that bit quicker.


Well in that case what's the point of having wc at work? If we all could run just a bit quicker and actually go home for no.1 or no.2.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> Well in that case what's the point of having wc at work? If we all could run just a bit quicker and actually go home for no.1 or no.2.


You said you cycled to work.

Can you imagine clocking out before going?


----------



## Ripple (20 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can't you run just that bit quicker.


That's a brilliant idea! I can run a bit quicker, actually I can run home and used wc at home! 
Hmmm, I wonder why we need wc at work then if we all can run just a bit quicker and use our home wc.


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> That's a brilliant idea! I can run a bit quicker, actually I can run home and used wc at home!
> Hmmm, I wonder why we need wc at work then if we all can run just a bit quicker and use our home wc.


Everyone on site running to your house. Stick a coin slot on your door.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I still can't find my mobile phone !
> Should I make a list of places to look and then start at the last place ?


If you're not using your computer/tablet to type this mesage, check your hands.


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2022)

Attempt no #7, 854 to get the back brake to work properly on my Rudge has actually been pretty successful this time. A lot of time spent getting everything just so, straightening the linkages and removing as much play as possible mean it's now possible to lock the back wheel

Rod brakes get a bad reputation but I do wonder what they were like when the bike was new and before 70 odd years of wear created a lot of slack. It's easy to get the front working well enough but the back brake has a lot more points for wear. You can see the groves in the bolts. It's tempting to drill and ream out to the next size up and fit new bolts. I assume they are some sort of hardened steel. 

Nice leisurely 30 miler in the evening visiting the stone circle en-route.


----------



## Reynard (20 Aug 2022)

Am about 2/3 way through my judges reports.

But first, a  and MOTD


----------



## classic33 (20 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Attempt no #7, 854 to get the back brake to work properly on my Rudge has actually been pretty successful this time. A lot of time spent getting everything just so, straightening the linkages and removing as much play as possible mean it's now possible to lock the back wheel
> 
> Rod brakes get a bad reputation but I do wonder what they were like when the bike was new and before 70 odd years of wear created a lot of slack. It's easy to get the front working well enough but the back brake has a lot more points for wear. You can see the groves in the bolts. It's tempting to drill and ream out to the next size up and fit new bolts. I assume they are some sort of hardened steel.
> 
> *Nice leisurely 30 miler in the evening visiting the stone circle en-route.*


Is that what they're using now instead of traffic cones on roadworks over there!!


----------



## Jenkins (20 Aug 2022)

Another relaxed day of pottering around completed. 

A morning trip to Lidl resulted in a whole load of shopping setting me back just over £10 thanks to a voucher from Confused.com for using them to swap over my car insurance earlier in the month (and saving £20 by doing so). A bit of Windows shopping while having a coffee uncovered a pair of decent wheels in stock but not available to purchase online in Decathlon in Cambridge, so an email was fired off to them enquiring if they could be reserved for collection. 

I then popped out for a couple of hours on the bike while listening to whatever match was on the radio.

When I got home I found that Decathlon had replied and confirmed that they would hold the wheels until Monday so I've cashed in most of my bonus voucher from work on an e-voucher to pay for them and have booked the rail ticket as it's cheaper than driving & parking so that's Monday's day out sorted. 

A cold beer is now being consumed while I make absolutely no pland for Sunday.


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is that what they're using now instead of traffic cones on roadworks over there!!



Thousands of years from now, archaeologists will be excavating the traffic cone circle and druids will travel for many miles to watch the winter solstice at the traffic cone national monument.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Thousands of years from now, archaeologists will be excavating the traffic cone circle and druids will travel for many miles to watch the winter solstice at the traffic cone national monument.


Wondering who created it and why. What rituals did they perform within it. 

You need to bury some bones nearby*. That'll really get them wondering. Especially if you put the bones of more than one animal in the same spot. Can you imagine them trying to get them all in the correct place.

*Unless the workmen find them first, and report their find to the Guards.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2022)

Time for some miles


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> Sometimes one of my cats follows me out into the field and we walk together for about 100 yards.



One of my cat's used to do that . She would wait there until I returned .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> If you're not using your computer/tablet to type this mesage, check your hands.



I have threatened to drop the phone into a bucket of water many times in the past as it is useless! It is an old Who Are We?

I have found my wife's old Sony phone which I could get a card for . It still doesn't explain where my old phone is .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2022)

Morning .
It has gone all grey here ! There was some sunshine a few minutes ago lighting up the houses opposite against the grey background.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2022)

Years ago I used to enjoy watching the CSI series.
I couldn't understand how people could work in such poor lighting conditions ? 
"I've lost my pen ! ". "Does anyone have a torch?"

"Yes! " "Ouch!" "There's a corpse lying on the floor !"


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2022)

Oh! The empty house near us , the housing association one looks like it will be occupied soon ! I saw some peeps looking over the house a couple of weeks ago . I then saw a carpet fitter van parked outside a few days later . Yesterday there were 2 more vans parked outside , one was another carpet van .


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2022)

There is what appears to be a baby Goldfinch on my bird feeder. It's sitting on one of the arms waiting for mum or dad to poke sunflower hearts into its mouth!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2022)

Home grown tomatoes grilled on toast for Sunday brekkie today


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2022)

First cuppa going down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2022)

Sunny day today, Tinybug is suggesting a bike ride to a nearby forest.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2022)

I just managed to accidentally empty my email inbox this morning. While there are advantages to an empty inbox, having to rummage through the bin for mails that I haven't dealt with is a pain. There's 575 messages still to go through. 

Is there a word for when something you do so routinely goes completely wrong?


----------



## oldwheels (21 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Home grown tomatoes grilled on toast for Sunday brekkie today



Somehow that reminds me of a song by John Denver.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Aug 2022)

A watery sun is shining just now but rain looks looks likely and the forecast seems to be more of the same as far as can be seen.
This weather is getting very tiresome and depressing.
A food bar at Fishnish ferry terminal has decided to have a week off just because they feel like it. Shows real commitment to the tourist industry. They also look after the toilets if they are still in use. I shudder to think what they will be like after a week.
Not so fun fact. According to a recently retired hospital consultant I have met several times a total of eleven people have died in accidents on the A828 in the last couple of days. 
This is the road from the Oban area to Ballachulish and on to Fort William. It tends to be a road where people drive pretty fast and at one accident spot there are two very deceptive bends where it is very easy to misjudge speed.
The cycle path is a godsend but I use the road to reach new areas when I am over there visiting.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sunny day today, Tinybug is suggesting a bike ride to a nearby forest.



You'd better go in disguise!


----------



## Jenkins (21 Aug 2022)

Morning all. A sunny start to the day with just a few clouds and some light winds. I think that after breakfast & a second cuppa I may put the bike stand up in the back garden and do a bit of bike chain cleaning in the fresh air.


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You'd better go in disguise!



Do you think there might be picnickers?


----------



## Speicher (21 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Somehow that reminds me of a song by John Denver.



Grandma's feather bed?


----------



## oldwheels (21 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> Grandma's feather bed?



Homegrown Tomatoes. I have it on a CD.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just managed to accidentally empty my email inbox this morning. While there are advantages to an empty inbox, having to rummage through the bin for mails that I haven't dealt with is a pain. There's 575 messages still to go through.
> 
> Is there a word for when something you do so routinely goes completely wrong?



Lots of them and they are very frequently rude !!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2022)

Yippee


----------



## postman (21 Aug 2022)

Let me be the first to report Santa has my main present request in already.I told his head Elfess this morning I would like a Chromebook for Christmas.It has been approved.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Aug 2022)

I got 50ft of paracord yesterday for three quid. Very useful stuff paracord.


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2022)

Warm but mostly overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

Feel bloody awful today, tired and crampy and grumpy, but at least my judges reports have been done and sent off.

All I want is a hot water bottle, some chocolate and some paracetamol.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I got 50ft of paracord yesterday for three quid. Very useful stuff paracord.



Amongst other things making bracelets can be entertaining on a rainy "tent day".


----------



## Illaveago (21 Aug 2022)

There was a Woodpecker visiting . I saw it sat in the top of a fir tree near our garden . It was making a loud tick, tick noise. I heard it yesterday but didn't see it . I think it might be a Lesser Spotted one , not much bigger than a Starling .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2022)

500 messages to check through now...

Meanwhile I'm having a beer and pizza in Bristol. Though beers and a pizza is more accurate.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Aug 2022)

Very frustrating day as when I go out the rain starts but go back inside and it stops.
Panic buying day again as no coop lorry due allegedly to problems at the depot. Everybody will be keeling over from starvation by tomorrow.
There is a very good Spar about 10 miles away so some no doubt will be heading there.
Something very strange with my potato crop this year. Looked very healthy but suddenly the haulms all wilted as tho' sprayed with herbicide which used to be common practice on farms as it made mechanical harvesting easier. I certainly have not sprayed anything and the chances of anybody else doing it are virtually nil.
The potatoes themselves are fine but a bit small as growth was stopped too early. Mystery so far.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2022)

Well according to the whipper snapper who carried out my eye test told me that no change in 4 years so no new glasses required


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2022)

Back from my walk along Cut Throat Lane with 🐶. Enough blackberries picked for 3 individual pies, with the pastry I had left, plus some to liven up my bran flakes in the morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2022)

And here they are


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Aug 2022)

You're going to need lots of custard!


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 658264
> 
> 
> And here they are


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> Grandma's feather bed?



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gH_tYxY8AKE


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2022)

Been self-medicating with some chocolate orange.

Cats have been fed.

Almost time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (21 Aug 2022)

I asked for a pint of Guinness but got given a pint of Tennent's and was too polite to complain. 

Oddly enough it tastes better than the pint of Tennent's that I had in Scotland a few months ago!


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2022)

Had a salad-y type supper of cold cooked chicken, the last slice of tortilla, tabbouleh and some tomatoes.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I asked for a pint of Guinness but got given a pint of Tennent's and was too polite to complain.
> 
> Oddly enough it tastes better than the pint of Tennent's that I had in Scotland a few months ago!



Tennent is the brewery company and they produce lots of different beers. I once had a conducted tour being in a similar business in some respects. Place was immense.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2022)

Had to be done...


----------



## Jenkins (21 Aug 2022)

The NFL preseason match on Sky Sports Action looks suspiciously like women's rugby union to me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Had to be done...



Okay, who let @deptfordmarmoset have the crayons?


----------



## Tribansman (21 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 658264
> 
> 
> And here they are



Wow, look yum. Not looking forward to the end of summer and the good weather but one big plus of autumn is big hearty pies are back on the menu 🥧🍽️


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Okay, who let @deptfordmarmoset have the crayons?



I walked past it and immediately thought I'd take a picture of it. A minute later, a couple walked past, had a chuckle, and did the same as me.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Aug 2022)

As mentioned this morning, the bike stand was dragged out of the shed and then followed by half a dozen bikes which were all treated to a thorough clean and relubricating of the chains. Five bikes & the stand were then put back in the shed and a further cuppa and a slice of toast were teken.

The sixth bike was treated to a test ride involving yet more radio listening (Aftershokz headphones with the football commentary) and a half way refreshment and reading break - did you know that a Kindle will fit into the rear pocket of Endura Hummvees


----------



## tyred (21 Aug 2022)

I've won my auction on ebay


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I've won my auction on ebay



Cool!  What did you manage to bag yourself?


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2022)

I've managed to install Paint Shop Pro 9 on my Lenovo laptop running Windows 10.

Some of the functions aren't doing all that they're supposed to, and some seem to have vanished entirely, but I can work around the problems to get PSP9 to do what I need it to do.


----------



## tyred (21 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cool!  What did you manage to bag yourself?



A set of moustache bars. I plan to put them on my hub geared mountain bike.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cool!  What did you manage to bag yourself?


Bones for the nearby "Cone Circle"!


----------



## Reynard (21 Aug 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Aug 2022)

Thursday morning is looking lively.






Typhoon heading our way.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2022)

No riding on Thursday then for @cookiemonster


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2022)

It can't be Monday already
Garden birds have been fed
Tea is brewing


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2022)

Good morning. Tinybug wanted me to sleep in her room, so this morning I was woken by a heat seeking small person.

Brief panic when the Younger Son was seen awake before midday; I thought I'd forgotten an appointment.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Such a nice looking day outside shame about work being in the way


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2022)

Morning .
Bright and sunny here at the moment .
The Woodpecker is sat in its tree chicking away again . It is doing a chick per second approximately .


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2022)

Well I am up and ready for work just not sure I feel like work though


----------



## oldwheels (22 Aug 2022)

Rain, rain and more rain and it looks like it really means it today.
Somebody on FB reports the first ferry off this morning is cancelled due to an engine problem but Calmac have not sent out any text messages so this may be fake news.
Need to go to the Calmac office this morning to make 2 ferry bookings so will find out for sure.
Sometimes making a simple booking turns into lengthy negotiations so easier done face to face rather than by phone. Besides I am known to the local office who are as helpful as they can be unlike a disembodied voice in a call centre.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Thursday morning is looking lively.
> 
> View attachment 658311
> 
> Typhoon heading our way.



Picnic with Mr Cookiemonster is postponed, then? 🤔


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2022)

This morning, I am taking a 7yr old grandson to a play centre (warehouse full of soft things and slides etc) for several hours. 
There will be hundreds of other little darlings there, too. 
I might have to have my ear defenders with me!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Aug 2022)

Blood tests this morning 👌


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Picnic with Mr Cookiemonster is postponed, then? 🤔



Definitely. Typhoon Ma On will be on top of us on Thurs morning.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Aug 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Definitely. Typhoon Ma On will be on top of us on Thurs morning.
> 
> View attachment 658327



Dài zài jiālǐ, guān shàngmén


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Aug 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Dài zài jiālǐ, guān shàngmén



收到消息


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2022)

I'm having a break from giving our hazel bush a haircut . It has rocketed this year !


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Aug 2022)

or


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2022)

My phone has finally decided to come back into this time zone ! My wife found it in our car's glove box . It wasn't there the other day .

I don't why we bothered really . It is bl**dy useless! 
What does NFC mean? I have my own meaning and it applies to my phone !


----------



## oldwheels (22 Aug 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 658333
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I was at school in Helensburgh the sewage was discharged into the sea and that picture could be from real life then. When the American warships came into Faslane in the Gare Loch condoms were added to the mix. 
We tried to avoid swimming if it was too bad but sometimes you got caught out. Depended on the state of the tide.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> When I was at school in Helensburgh the sewage was discharged into the sea and that picture could be from real life then. When the American warships came into Faslane in the Gare Loch condoms were added to the mix.
> We tried to avoid swimming if it was too bad but sometimes you got caught out. Depended on the state of the tide.



Grateful that I grew up in Speyside. We used to swim in Loch Morlich, with full wetsuits because it was too cold. 

But it was great fun.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My phone has finally decided to come back into this time zone ! My wife found it in our car's glove box . It wasn't there the other day .
> 
> I don't why we bothered really . It is bl**dy useless!
> What does NFC mean? I have my own meaning and it applies to my phone !



Near Field Communication I think..


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2022)

I'm not quite deafened yet.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> When I was at school in Helensburgh the sewage was discharged into the sea and that picture could be from real life then. When the American warships came into Faslane in the Gare Loch condoms were added to the mix.
> We tried to avoid swimming if it was too bad but sometimes you got caught out. Depended on the state of the tide.



I've seen dog poo hanging from trees in plastic bags but wrapping them in condoms is taking it to the extreme !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm not quite deafened yet.



Pardon !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Aug 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> 收到消息



Thats a relief


----------



## Speicher (22 Aug 2022)

I know we are not sposed to talk about Polly ticks. I am shocked, or flabbergaster that a MP could tell me how to save money. He says to give up smoking and stop having take aways. 

Excellent idea - not. This will have the radical effect of saving me £7 a month.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Aug 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Grateful that I grew up in Speyside. We used to swim in Loch Morlich, with full wetsuits because it was too cold.
> 
> But it was great fun.



When at school we were taken to the outdoor seawater pool for swimming. Once we took a thermometer from the school lab and checked temperatures because it was always freezing cold. No wet suits in those days and we all had what we called a chittery piece which was anything to eat after swimming to help stop the shivering.
Anyway we discovered that the sea beside the pool was less cold than the supposedly heated swimming pool. Perhaps the warmer outflow from the sewer pipes warmed the sea up a bit.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> I know we are not sposed to talk about Polly ticks. I am shocked, or flabbergaster that a MP could tell me how to save money. He says to give up smoking and stop having take aways.
> 
> Excellent idea - not. This will have the radical effect of saving me £7 a month.



I do not smoke and never have takeaways so it would not do me much good.


----------



## Speicher (22 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I do not smoke and never have takeaways so it would not do me much good.



I have a Chinese take away approximately every four weeks, and do not smoke.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I do not smoke and never have takeaways so it would not do me much good.



Me neither.. 
I'm Teetotal too.


----------



## tyred (22 Aug 2022)

It seems the local God botherers that sometimes hang around the market square now print their leaflets in Polish and other languages. Nice to know they don't discriminate


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2022)

If you want a job doing......do it yourself


----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Attempt no #7, 854 to get the back brake to work properly on my Rudge has actually been pretty successful this time. A lot of time spent getting everything just so, straightening the linkages and removing as much play as possible mean it's now possible to lock the back wheel
> 
> Rod brakes get a bad reputation but I do wonder what they were like when the bike was new and before 70 odd years of wear created a lot of slack. It's easy to get the front working well enough but the back brake has a lot more points for wear. You can see the groves in the bolts. It's tempting to drill and ream out to the next size up and fit new bolts. I assume they are some sort of hardened steel.
> 
> Nice leisurely 30 miler in the evening visiting the stone circle en-route.



I had a bike with rod brakes when at my first secondary school, I feel your pain.


----------



## tyred (22 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> I had a bike with rod brakes when at my first secondary school, I feel your pain.



I enjoy leisurely rides around all the Minor roads on an old three speed. I find it relaxing and the perfect antidote to all the rushing around people do these days. 

Unfortunately the frame on my cable braked roadster broke recently so I've pressed the Rudge into service until I sort the other one. I like riding the Rudge but the rod brakes are a torture and even though I now have them working pretty well, I know they'll still be completely useless in the rain.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (22 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> If you want a job doing......do it yourself



Saves time and less agro. in the end


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> I know we are not sposed to talk about Polly ticks. I am shocked, or flabbergaster that a MP could tell me how to save money. He says to give up smoking and stop having take aways.
> 
> Excellent idea - not. This will have the radical effect of saving me £7 a month.



We used to get "useful" suggestions like that. Others included "Eat out less" or "Avoid unnecessary car journeys" I often wondered what planet these people were on.

Mind you, certain clients would do well to heed the "Give up smoking" suggestion...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We used to get "useful" suggestions like that. Others included "Eat out less" or "Avoid unnecessary car journeys" I often wondered what planet these people were on.
> 
> Mind you, certain clients would do well to heed the "Give up smoking" suggestion...



And £50 pm for the latest iPhone..


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> And £50 pm for the latest iPhone..



We don't get that as much. Here people are more likely to try and convince you they have qualifications they don't have, because these are seen as important in our society; you're more likely to get asked what your training is than where you live.


----------



## tyred (22 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We used to get "useful" suggestions like that. Others included "Eat out less" or "Avoid unnecessary car journeys" I often wondered what planet these people were on.
> 
> Mind you, certain clients would do well to heed the "Give up smoking" suggestion...



Our government told us to shop around to get better deals. Stating the obvious!


----------



## tyred (22 Aug 2022)

My phone demanded to be plugged into the charger so I had to oblige.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2022)

Our tent has arrived, so I have to go and put it up in the living room or Tinybug may explode with excitement.


----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> This morning, I am taking a 7yr old grandson to a play centre (warehouse full of soft things and slides etc) for several hours.
> There will be hundreds of other little darlings there, too.
> I might have to have my ear defenders with me!



Shin pads & other protection as well?


----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2022)

Cut back the second blackthorn hedge, but now it's raining so I can't use the shredder. Since bin man comes tomorrow, I have limited time.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2022)

mybike said:


> Shin pads & other protection as well?



Just the ears


----------



## mybike (22 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> It seems the local *God botherers* that sometimes hang around the market square now print their leaflets in Polish and other languages. Nice to know they don't discriminate



Bit rude.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2022)

Warm and overcast here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but we had a power cut this morning (emergency repairs) so not much I could do earlier. So I treated myself to sitting in the garden with a book. It was sunny earlier, but not now. Had a glass of water with lunch - the power came back about 15 mins ago, so I am now supplied with  Currently sorting paperwork and watching Southern Brave v Welsh Fire in the Hundred.

Show reports went up on the GCCF website last night, this morning had a message from the show manager to say thank you for the lovely reports, and that it was a good reflection of the cats we had. Never happened to me before, so I'm well stoked!


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2022)

Regarding the suggestions by the polly tician, I don't smoke, I'm teetotal and I can't actually remember the last time I had a takeaway.

I've always lived frugally - people do look down on you when you yellow sticker, don't waste food, don't "do" holidays, don't have the latest tech and run an old car, but all of a sudden, what I do every day has become really trendy.

What I do is just pure common sense, though. I don't want for nothing, I'm happy and comfortable. But suddenly I appear to be a guru. Oh wait... I am one on here...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Saves time and less agro. in the end



Plus you know what is going on


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2022)

Tent now up in the living room. Tinybug has entered and is resisting all temptations to leave.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2022)

Not even chocolate is working...


----------



## oldwheels (22 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Me neither..
> I'm Teetotal too.


Was not in the past and spent 25 years in the whisky industry which entailed a bit of entertaining which obviously involved whisky. Now my gastric reflux rebels at alcohol.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2022)

Working Day like today always make me want to scream out very loud


----------



## oldwheels (22 Aug 2022)

Rain stopped so I got the edge of my front path mostly cleared of weeds and my neighbour cut my grass.
Still cold and very windy tho'.
The ferry breakdown this morning was genuine but now sorted so back to normal timetable in the meantime. Warned that the local Calmac office will be shut for 2 weeks from 12th September as Michelle is on holiday and rather than put somebody else in they just close the office which is not very handy for locals. Nearest office is 21 miles away or use a phone.
Managed to get the ferry bookings I wanted but the last space on the Sunday sailing off.
This does not mean I am last on as I am a "lift car" and get parked near the passenger lift.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2022)

Negotiations have concluded: the tent will stay up for tonight so Tinybug can sleep in it. She has also been promised immunity from tickling if she comes out before tea time.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2022)

Have spent the afternoon working on my archive, searching online, checking and cross-checking references. As a result, I've managed to attribute photographers to seven more photos. Might sound trivial, but that kind of information does tend to go walkies over the years as stuff gets passed around, and these prints date from 1984 and 1986 respectively. The photos from 1986 were taken using a mirror lens, which gave an additional clue.

I think I deserve a


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 658376
> 
> 
> Not even chocolate is working...



In that case, can I have the chocolate? Would be a shame to waste it...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> In that case, can I have the chocolate? Would be a shame to waste it...



Mmf.. nom... Chocolate? umm... Sorry.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Aug 2022)

Georgie is a sleepy boy ! He came in about 2 hours ago and went to sleep on the settee . The damp weather has brought him inside whereas we hardly saw him during the hot weather .


----------



## fossyant (22 Aug 2022)

Feeling a bit smug. I'm off for two weeks so planned a ride today. Woke early, raining. Held off and the wind dried the roads out by 11 (more coffee for me and a few jobs done). Check weather... 1pm rain coming in. Set off, with options for 20,25, 30 or 40 miles. Did 40, got home, jumped in shower, started hissing it down !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Georgie is a sleepy boy ! He came in about 2 hours ago and went to sleep on the settee . The damp weather has brought him inside whereas we hardly saw him during the hot weather .



1. Georgie is a cat.
2. No point being rueful because you have a roof.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2022)

Oooh, Southern Brave have got off to a flier against Welsh Fire... Three wickets in the first seven balls...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2022)

There are raindrops on the front windows but it's not raining in the back garden. My house isn't _that_ big!


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oooh, Southern Brave have got off to a flier against Welsh Fire... Three wickets in the first seven balls...



Really?

Can you get medical help for it?


----------



## rockyroller (22 Aug 2022)

went to a wedding this weekend. never saw ladies tackle each other for the bouquet! the winner was actually dragged several feet before being left on the ground, on her back, victorious


----------



## pawl (22 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Was not in the past and spent 25 years in the whisky industry which entailed a bit of entertaining which obviously involved whisky. Now my gastric reflux rebels at alcohol.



Mine does too I went pretty much went tea total after my heart op I now have a pint on our fortnightly visit to the spoons Find that suits me.Any more and like you gastric reflux kicks in


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2022)

Day off tomorrow 
And no ride


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2022)

Cats had Felix AGAIL with chicken & kidney for supper, I had a salad plate with prawns, new potatoes, lettuce, tomatoes, cucumber, sweetcorn and avocado. And a  of course.


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> went to a wedding this weekend. never saw ladies tackle each other for the bouquet! the winner was actually dragged several feet before being left on the ground, on her back, victorious



I'd be the one running *AWAY* from the damn bouquet...


----------



## Jenkins (22 Aug 2022)

Another successful day of mostly sitting around with a brief bit of exercise in the middle. 
The sitting around bit was catching up with the news while having a morning coffee & breakfast and watching the countryside go by from my train seats. The brief bit of exercise was a fast stroll from Cambridge train station to Decathlon in the Grafton Centre and back to the train station in under an hour to collect my new bike wheels





Going back to work tomorrow and actually having to do something is going to be a bit of a shock.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My phone has finally decided to come back into this time zone ! My wife found it in our car's glove box . It wasn't there the other day .
> 
> I don't why we bothered really . It is bl**dy useless!
> *What does NFC mean?* I have my own meaning and it applies to my phone !


Near Field Connectivity, wireless charging and a whole lot more. 

Blame Nikola Tesla, he had it working over a hundred years ago, transmitting electric with no wires.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our tent has arrived, so I have to go and put it up in the living room or Tinybug may explode with excitement.


I've managed to erect an 11 man Icelandic tent in the front room. Your tent should be a bit easier


----------



## Reynard (22 Aug 2022)

Just finished turning sheets of A3 card into sheets of A4 card.


----------



## DCLane (22 Aug 2022)

Today has been spent with son no. 2 getting all the items he needs for university. We went to Matalan (duvet, pillows, a couple of other items but disappointing overall), Wilkinson's (a couple of items but disappointing), Dunelm (bedding, towels, crockery, cooking stuff, cushions, lots of other items and was very useful), a second Wilkinson's (a lamp we'd seen) plus a couple of items online (pans, rucksack).

He went mid-range price-wise rather than extreme student budget or expensive and seemed to enjoy it all. Maybe it was because I was paying?

All done in a day, which makes life easier as I'm back to work soon.


----------



## classic33 (22 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Another successful day of mostly sitting around with a brief bit of exercise in the middle.
> The sitting around bit was catching up with the news while having a morning coffee & breakfast and watching the countryside go by from my train seats. The brief bit of exercise was a fast stroll from Cambridge train station to Decathlon in the Grafton Centre and back to the train station in under an hour to collect my new bike wheels
> View attachment 658426
> 
> Going back to work tomorrow and actually having to do something is going to be a bit of a shock.


They appear to be two different sized wheels.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> They appear to be two different sized wheels.



Maybe he's building a lo-pro


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2022)

Anyways, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Negotiations have concluded: the tent will stay up for tonight so Tinybug can sleep in it. She has also been promised immunity from tickling if she comes out before tea time.



Tent night a success, once we got Tinybug calmed down sufficiently to stay still. She's still curled up and fast asleep...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Another successful day of mostly sitting around with a brief bit of exercise in the middle.
> The sitting around bit was catching up with the news while having a morning coffee & breakfast and watching the countryside go by from my train seats. The brief bit of exercise was a fast stroll from Cambridge train station to Decathlon in the Grafton Centre and back to the train station in under an hour to collect my new bike wheels
> View attachment 658426
> 
> Going back to work tomorrow and actually having to do something is going to be a bit of a shock.








Nice to meet another Mavic fan,😄


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2022)

Morning y'all 
Needed that weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2022)

I'm of to that there London, today. I intend to head sarf of that river, too! 

🚉


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm of to that there London, today. I intend to head sarf of that river, too!
> 
> 🚉



I'm heading north today


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2022)

I'll be heading eastward.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Needed that weeeeeeeeeee



Got started and couldn't stop?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2022)

First cuppa going down well. 
I think we have had a bit of rain


----------



## pawl (23 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'll be heading eastward.



Me.I’m going down hill fast.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Needed that weeeeeeeeeee



I have mornings like that.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2022)

Tring!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Georgie is a sleepy boy ! He came in about 2 hours ago and went to sleep on the settee . The damp weather has brought him inside whereas we hardly saw him during the hot weather .





PeteXXX said:


> Tring!



Was that the door bell?


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Tring!


Answer that will you...


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2022)

Morning.
I'll be going round in circles!


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> went to a wedding this weekend. never saw ladies tackle each other for the bouquet! the winner was actually dragged several feet before being left on the ground, on her back, victorious



Sounds a bit like some Oban weddings I have been at. Pagan rituals and some frankly terrifying.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2022)

Not sure if it is my imagination but our lawn looks a little bit greener.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Not sure if it is my imagination but our lawn looks a little bit greener.



Ours is green round the edges.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Me.I’m going down hill fast.



A lot of us are doing that.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2022)

I saw a bit of a programme on the Beeb yesterday about the Peregrine Falcon which was very interesting .


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Answer that will you...



Nah it's only Jehovah witness again


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Nah it's only Jehovah witness again


They start early down there.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2022)

Another day of uncertain weather. Lovely and sunny when I looked out my bedroom window which faces SE. Through to the kitchen facing NW and a different story. Black clouds and rain sweeping in.
Now rain all round so another day of dodging rain showers I think.
When out yesterday I took the car for a 16 mile round trip but no pleasure in driving now as far too many cars for the single track road. Constant gear changing and braking and no relaxation makes it hard work. Also a fair sprinkling of idiot drivers with no idea how to drive on these roads.
One rather nervous looking touring cyclist trying to make progress southwards in the teeth of a strong wind with rain.


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Nah it's only Jehovah witness again



Reminds me of what happened when I moved into my shared house to start uni. I didn't know at the time that there was a Jehovah's Witnesses hall just around the corner. Sunday morning, hungover, the door bell rings, I get up and answer it, naked (too sleepy and hungover to notice I had no clothes on). The guy on the other side of the door looked at me up and down and just said "Watchtower?'


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2022)

I've put my washing out - proof that I am one of life's eternal optimists.


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I've put my washing out - proof that I am one of life's eternal optimists.




View: https://media.giphy.com/media/Qv6Y53ZFeYf4VBnU8s/giphy.gif


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2022)

Someone is advertising a Ralley Mounting Bike on the local Facebook buy and sell page. I wonder what one of those is when it's at home. Looks similar to a 1990s Raleigh mountain bike with some added rust.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Reminds me of what happened when I moved into my shared house to start uni. I didn't know at the time that there was a Jehovah's Witnesses hall just around the corner. Sunday morning, hungover, the door bell rings, I get up and answer it, naked (too sleepy and hungover to notice I had no clothes on). The guy on the other side of the door looked at me up and down and just said "Watchtower?'



And the government of China is trusting you with their next generation....


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> And the government of China is trusting you with their next generation....



Government of Hong Kong. There is still a difference, for now.


----------



## cookiemonster (23 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> And the government of China is trusting you with their next generation....




View: https://media.giphy.com/media/U7isUDZ6VPWJW/giphy.gif


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Government of Hong Kong. There is still a difference, for now.



Good point, sorry. So it's the future of Hong Kong's children at stake; China dodged a bullet there.


----------



## pawl (23 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I'll be going round in circles!



If you don’t stop I’ll glue your other foot to the floor.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Aug 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Which state?


CT

re:


rockyroller said:


> Daughter moved to another state, here in the US. now the car is an issue because the loan is in my name, as-is the registration & our insurance company won't insure it out of state (on a permanent basis). it would actually be easier for her to buy an entirely other car, in her new state! otherwise she'd have to buy it from me w/ a new loan, then have that bank provide a new title to the other state (with her name on it), plus other stuff ...


----------



## rockyroller (23 Aug 2022)

just got to the office & wondering why there's no couch for napping


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2022)

Warm and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, although still running in something of a sleep deficit and feeling a bit meh. Did a load of laundry this morning, picked a mixing bowl full of runner beans and another one full of tomatoes, put my 1Dmk2 camera battery pack on the charger and cleared a load of junk off some memory cards. I have a photoshoot to do this afternoon for the Siamese Cat Welfare Trust. It's only 10 mins up the road, so no biggie there.

In utter mundaneness, I opened a new pack of loo roll. Same kind as I usually get, but there's a definite change in the feel of the paper. Still a little bit left on the old roll, but we'll judge this change in a, shall I say, practical manner.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2022)

Oh yeah, and I have gone through my archive - as I periodically do, and I have 440 photos, 240 of those as actual prints, with some degree of overlap between prints and digital files.

This isn't counting the stuff that's in press packs, magazines, programmes, books and on promotional posters.

Oooops.

Too hot for my nerdy anorak though... 

And I have been introduced to a couple of retired photographers who may also have some stuff that's of interest.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of multigrain toast, one with hummus, one with sliced avocado sprinkled with salt & pepper, a big bowl of fruit salad (made with nectarines, bananas, blueberries and tangerines, sprinkled with lemon juice and sugar and left to macerate overnight) and two


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2022)

I re-filled my pepper grinder.


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I've put my washing out - proof that I am one of life's eternal optimists.



I dried a line full of sheets this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2022)

A wasp just flew through the open window.

It subsequently flew out again.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2022)

Well that was nowhere near as good as the last time we went many moons ago


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was nowhere near as good as the last time we went many moons ago



It never is.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2022)

A pattern seems to be getting established regarding our weather recently. Wet in morning then sunshine to lull you into a sense of false optimism then as just now rain again.
Ferreting through my bookshelves I keep finding books I had forgotten about. 
Wine and Spirit Trade Journal alphabet of terms from 1958 which somebody had collected and bound. No idea where or when I got this but it brings back all sorts of memories of a previous life.
British Brandy for example which is basically vodka with all sorts of weird things added including ground up prune stones. If you wish to improve it add 25% of foreign brandy. How many know that I wonder?
We once had the son of a distillery owner who was working in as many different distilleries as possible to learn the business outside the family firm. He had worked for a while in a brandy distillery in I think Brittany which was to put it mildly rather primitive.
Quality control of the distilling was by taste and at change of shift the first job was to carry away the person you were replacing.


----------



## postman (23 Aug 2022)

More weights added to the bar,and I dug over a 30' x 3' area of garden for a flower bed in October,the edging is going to be scaffold boarding.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A wasp just flew through the open window.
> 
> It subsequently flew out again.



A fly just flew into my nostril. It was a very small fly. I've only just blown it out again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2022)

And the O-ring that was holding my bell broke. I managed to catch it before it fell. The bell, that is, I lost the ring.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A fly just flew into my nostril. It was a very small fly. I've only just blown it out again.



When did it fly in?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> When did it fly in?


It was just before Webb Street at around 17:30.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2022)

Right, SCWT photoshoot done. I had three Siamese and three orientals. Got done what was needed, although ham-based bribes were required in a few cases. Also dropped off mum's prescription on the way out.

Just finished a  and now I had better water the tomatoes again.


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2022)

My washing is dry and I got it just as it was starting to spit rain


----------



## Illaveago (23 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> If you don’t stop I’ll glue your other foot to the floor.



That won't help as I'm at the Sunday night at the London Paradeium!


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Aug 2022)

A Spitfire in D Day colours flew along the coastline of Herne Bay this evening. A beautiful piece of machinery that has few equals.


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, SCWT photoshoot done. I had three Siamese and three orientals. Got done what was needed, although ham-based bribes were required in a few cases. Also dropped off mum's prescription on the way out.
> 
> Just finished a  and now I had better water the tomatoes again.



Sandwich ham is magic !


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A wasp just flew through the open window.
> 
> It subsequently flew out again.



It's just non stop action with you Andy. I'd get an early night tonight.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> just got to the office & wondering why there's no couch for napping



Surely that's a hooman rights issue!!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It was just before Webb Street at around 17:30.



So it wasn't that one annoying us in the coffee shop under Blackfriars Bridge, then!? 🤔


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2022)

Salty seadog said:


> It's just non stop action with you Andy. I'd get an early night tonight.



I don't know how I stand the excitement, frankly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> So it wasn't that one annoying us in the coffee shop under Blackfriars Bridge, then!? 🤔


No, I think it was one of those really small ones like the ones you get around beer. Incidentally, I missed a turning on my way home and found a shorter and quieter way back. That's pretty improbable.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, I think it was one of those really small ones like the ones you get around beer. Incidentally, I missed a turning on my way home and found a shorter and quieter way back. That's pretty improbable.



Always good to find new, and quieter, routes! 👍


----------



## oldwheels (23 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, I think it was one of those really small ones like the ones you get around beer. Incidentally, I missed a turning on my way home and found a shorter and quieter way back. That's pretty improbable.



Fruit fly around beer probably. When I was a student we used to breed them in genetic experiments.


----------



## Speicher (23 Aug 2022)

I know it is early but I am  wearing my nightdress. It seems so hot and humid here that a nighty seems the coolest thing to wear.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> That won't help as I'm at the Sunday night at the London Paradeium!


You'll be stage stuck!


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Aug 2022)

I think the chain(s) on my Xtracycle may be getting a bit worn. As it will likely be used on a tour in April I probably should change them over winter.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2022)

Well, that was a tiring day in Ol' London Town.. Nearly 20 miles walked, bussed and Boris Biked with the added pleasure of drinking coffee with @deptfordmarmoset 

☕


----------



## Jenkins (23 Aug 2022)

For the first time in probably a couple of months, there was enough rain/fine drizzle this morning to leave puddles in the road.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Well, that was a tiring day in Ol' London Town.. Nearly 20 miles walked, bussed and Boris Biked with the added pleasure of drinking coffee with @deptfordmarmoset
> 
> ☕



That's a silly distance. Good to see you again. Great idea to bring a referee along so that things didn't get out of hand....


----------



## dave r (23 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> I know it is early but I am  wearing my nightdress. It seems so hot and humid here that a nighty seems the coolest thing to wear.



I'm about to get into my dressing gown.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Aug 2022)

Speicher said:


> I know it is early but I am  wearing my nightdress. It seems so hot and humid here that a nighty seems the coolest thing to wear.



Just as well that you aren't a Rear Admiral


----------



## Jenkins (23 Aug 2022)

Don't tell anyone, but I used the work's PC and 15 minutes of their time to plot out a potential 50 mile ride if the weather carries on being warm and sunny. I did use my own Strava account to do it though.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> A Spitfire in D Day colours flew along the coastline of Herne Bay this evening. A beautiful piece of machinery that has few equals.


We had a Hercules doing a few low passes off the Felixstowe coast this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2022)

The girls had Felix AGAIL with beef & poultry for their supper.

I had spaghetti in a creamy sauce of garlic, mushrooms and spinach, plus a tomato salad on the side.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Sandwich ham is magic !



Yup.

As is cheese.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Aug 2022)

Hot chocolate & a couple of custard cream biscuits just consumed. 

Just for information, the biscuits were intact & not like @PeteXXX s malfunctioned ones.


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yup.
> 
> As is cheese.



Cheese only works with one out of four in this house. Sarnie ham works with three out of four. Just Kyoto who really doesn't do any human food. she just craves Aldi dreamies - I get prickled every day as she taps me. Leo the rescue will eat most human food. He's the one that only does Felix AGAIL or Purina One dry - the rest have to follow.


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Cheese only works with one out of four in this house. Sarnie ham works with three out of four. Just Kyoto who really doesn't do any human food. she just craves Aldi dreamies - I get prickled every day as she taps me. Leo the rescue will eat most human food. He's the one that only does Felix AGAIL or Purina One dry - the rest have to follow.



Both of mine will steal cheese 

Lexi is a devil for trying to get into the milk jug, and Poppy has no restraint when it comes to crisps or shortbread biscuits.


----------



## fossyant (23 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Both of mine will steal cheese
> 
> Lexi is a devil for trying to get into the milk jug, and Poppy has no restraint when it comes to crisps or shortbread biscuits.



Leo (the rescue) is the one that goes for stuff - cheese, butter, even certain fresh bread - if not covered properly, he licks the crust... salt ?

His favourite thing is the 'cupboard of wonder' - the fridge !


----------



## Reynard (23 Aug 2022)

fossyant said:


> Leo (the rescue) is the one that goes for stuff - cheese, butter, even certain fresh bread - if not covered properly, he licks the crust... salt ?
> 
> His favourite thing is the 'cupboard of wonder' - the fridge !



I work on the premise that I can't trust the girls with anything. 

A friend's cat, Biscuit (a big 18 year old ginger & white lump) recently stole a whole piece of battered chip shop cod. He had it through the cat flap and out into the enclosed run before anyone could react. He scarfed the whole damn thing and then didn't eat for three days...


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> CT
> 
> re:



Moving up in the world, home of the decent lobster roll.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2022)

I've managed to accurately date another FF1600 photo in my collection thanks to a programme I bought recently, by matching the race numbers in the programme to the cars in the frame. I should add, that this photo was from an era where a driver's race number tended to change from meeting to meeting, more so when racing in multiple different FF1600 series.

Even better, the person who originally bought the programme had filled in all the results and made some additional notes - and that also plugs another gap. I knew the race results, but only had a guesstimate for the grid.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2022)

Anyways, time for bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (24 Aug 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2022)

Good morning. My internal clock seems to be resetting itself to work time.

Shortish bike ride today with Tinybug to meet a friend; we'll then go for a walk and ride back to our apartment to plan April's bike tour.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2022)

It's ♻ Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
Kettle is on


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2022)

First cuppa going down well
It was very muggy during the night
Back to work for me today


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2022)

Morning .
I have put our garden waste bin out which we were trying to fill with hedge clippings yesterday .


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2022)

Fitness tracker just done a mahoosive update.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> I have put our garden waste bin out which we were trying to fill with hedge clippings yesterday .



At first I read that as nail clippings


----------



## oldwheels (24 Aug 2022)

Sun is currently shining but have to go and get bloods taken and a B12 injection. May get out on trike by lunchtime.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2022)

After hand-washing a couple of jackets in Nikwax, they're lovely and waterproof... 

The jackets are, too!


----------



## pawl (24 Aug 2022)

The Black Bin lorry cometh


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2022)

The ♻ Bin lorry goeth..


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2022)

Another warm and muggy morning, cloudy to start with but it's now bright & sunny. The work's PC is running very slowly as it's downloading yet another update so I'm going to leave it to it and make another coffee.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2022)

Out of solidarity with today's bin excitement, I've taken my recycling out.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Aug 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Moving up in the world, home of the decent lobster roll.



had a hot one for the first time recently. it was pretty good


----------



## rockyroller (24 Aug 2022)

day 2 of a headache & I am wearing a circular icepack hat


----------



## rockyroller (24 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Sun is currently shining but have to go and get bloods taken and a B12 injection. May get out on trike by lunchtime.



I've read that Madonna gets a B12 shot before performances


----------



## rockyroller (24 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Another warm and muggy morning, cloudy to start with but it's now bright & sunny. The work's PC is running very slowly as it's downloading yet another update so I'm going to leave it to it and make another coffee.



yesterday, at the end of the day, the outlets in my office were experiencing brown-outs & black-outs causing my computer, phone & personal fan to crash & restart. the ceiling lights were not affected. today we plan to run an extension cord from the hallway outlets. I do need electricity to work after all ...


----------



## rockyroller (24 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> After hand-washing a couple of jackets in Nikwax, they're lovely and waterproof...
> 
> The jackets are, too!



my Dad often sent me that stuff but I never used it. what is your procedure like?


----------



## rockyroller (24 Aug 2022)

one of the bridesmaids tested positive for covid so we all have to get tested. wonder if it was this one. she was feeling perky


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> At first I read that as nail clippings



Yes! I've let myself go a bit lately!


----------



## tyred (24 Aug 2022)

Dentist happy with how my gum is healing up. I've been referred to another specialist dentist to discuss an implant which sounds like it would probably require me to rob a bank.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> had a hot one for the first time recently. it was pretty good



Best way to go, warmth, brioche, and butter. Worth pulling traps for.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> my Dad often sent me that stuff but I never used it. what is your procedure like?



I usually hand wash my waterproof jackets etc in the Nikwax stuff, rinse, then soak in the proofer for a while. I then rinse & spin in the washing machine.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2022)

I had to go and feed a friend's cat whilst she's away . My wife went round yesterday and got hissed at . When I got there I couldn't see him. He was hiding somewhere . I put some food down and does fresh water . He had left quite a lot of messages for me in his tray . 
I popped into the living room and he had come to see what was making all the noise . I let him sniff my hand and he realised who I was . He let me give him some chin and ear rubs and then I followed him into the kitchen . I got one his as I scared him a bit . He settled down and sniffed his food whilst I sat on the floor . I stayed with him for over half an hour chatting and giving him strokes and ear rubs . I even got a purr out of him . I will go back this evening and give hi some more strokes .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Aug 2022)

Someone on Neighbourhood.co.uk has reported the theft of the catholic converter from their car in Deptford. Keep an eye out for our missing missionary.


----------



## tyred (24 Aug 2022)

Not much peace and quiet in the library today as they seem to be getting insulation pumped into the wall cavities so lots of noise.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2022)

A muggy lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2022)

Hot, humid and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Spent the morning erranding, and managed to sort out everything apart from acquiring some more kitchen roll. The only two rolls left in Tesco were at the back of the top shelf, and no, I had no intention of going mountaineering. 

I actually still have three and a bit rolls left in the house, but I'm the sort of person who buys a replacement for something as soon as she opens a new pack.

Also bought a new pack of loo roll, and my usual ones now don't have a cardboard core in them. The rolls are now double size as well.

Had cheese on toast, a fruit salad and two  for luncheon.

Now watching the cricket and editing the photos from yesterday.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I had to go and feed a friend's cat whilst she's away . My wife went round yesterday and got hissed at . When I got there I couldn't see him. He was hiding somewhere . I put some food down and does fresh water . He had left quite a lot of messages for me in his tray .
> I popped into the living room and he had come to see what was making all the noise . I let him sniff my hand and he realised who I was . He let me give him some chin and ear rubs and then I followed him into the kitchen . I got one his as I scared him a bit . He settled down and sniffed his food whilst I sat on the floor . I stayed with him for over half an hour chatting and giving him strokes and ear rubs . I even got a purr out of him . I will go back this evening and give hi some more strokes .



Wifey & I recently watched an entertaining & informative film about cats on Netflix 
https://www.netflix.com/title/81447086


----------



## Illaveago (24 Aug 2022)

I've had a chat with 3 cats today . One was Georgie our cat , the other was our friend's cat and the other was Schrodie , my daughter's cat who used to live with us . He recognised me and went a bit silly having chin rubs almost falling off a garage roof .


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2022)

I've just been chatting with Madam Lexi. She says "naow".

My study of the Chevron B38 is almost finished - I should have it done in time for its driver's birthday on Saturday.

A nice  would be a good thing right now.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I've read that Madonna gets a B12 shot before performances



I suppose it may vary according to dose but I do not have medical knowledge so cannot comment on that. In my case the time between doses is 10 to 12 weeks. Certainly no closer than 10 weeks.
The injection in upper arm is usually but not always a bit painful. Not the needle going in but the actual fluid. I have a lot [ too much] experience of getting needles stuck in me but abdominal ones are usually painful.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2022)

And breathe


----------



## oldwheels (24 Aug 2022)

It did not rain on us so far today. A shower did pass on the other side of the Sound and a rainbow formed but we were clear on this side.
After my medical attention got out on the trike for a run with busy road but mostly cooperative traffic. Sat in the sun for a while and watched an angler out on the nearby loch while waiting on the service bus to pass. I prefer to wait as I know that they are due to pass at specific times and better to wait rather than meet it at some inconvenient spot.
The wind was pretty strong and windchill was setting in before I got moving again.
Sheep on the road which gave tourist traffic great concern but locals just whizzed through. Pal of mine taped a whistle to the underside of his van which he claimed cleared sheep off the road. Never tried it myself.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Aug 2022)

A none busy bit today. Sheep on both sides of the road are a problem and a danger to themselves and traffic


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2022)

I'd tape a jar of mint sauce to a car, myself...


----------



## oldwheels (24 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'd tape a jar of mint sauce to a car, myself...



Never killed any myself but used to be pretty good at butchering ones from farmer friends when they had unfortunate accidents


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Never killed any myself but used to be pretty good at butchering ones from farmer friends when they had unfortunate accidents



I'm a dab hand at skinning and jointing rabbits and pheasants, I guess it's just a matter of scale


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm a dab hand at skinning and jointing rabbits and pheasants, I guess it's just a matter of scale



My wife was good at that. A bit of blood and guts did not put her off as she had brothers who were good poachers and we also sometimes got red deer staggering into the kitchen and dropping dead. Wild salmon and sea trout were also not uncommon and when I had creels we had lots of crabs, langoustine and a few lobsters as well as scallops from my diving. We ate well in those days.😊


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2022)

Tomato plants have been fed and watered 
We had our second helping of garden grown runner beans


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2022)

Sliced cold chicken, home made chips and roasted tomatoes.


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> My wife was good at that. A bit of blood and guts did not put her off as she had brothers who were good poachers and we also sometimes got red deer staggering into the kitchen and dropping dead. Wild salmon and sea trout were also not uncommon and when I had creels we had lots of crabs, langoustine and a few lobsters as well as scallops from my diving. We ate well in those days.😊



I could do with a few of those muntjacs doing the same. Apparently the little sods are quite tasty. Must be, given how many of my roses and how much of my parsley that they've eaten... 

I love seafood, but don't ask me to peel or dress it, as it does horrible things to my skin.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2022)

After work finishes tomorrow, I hope never to see another cactus ever again.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've just been chatting with Madam Lexi. She says "naow".
> 
> *My study of the Chevron B38 is almost finished* - I should have it done in time for its driver's birthday on Saturday.
> 
> A nice  would be a good thing right now.


A yellow one I would guess, based on images I have from about 10 years ago under its then owner when they were encouraged to run in original livery.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Out of solidarity with today's bin excitement, *I've taken my recycling out.*


Anywhere decent?


----------



## Reynard (24 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> A yellow one I would guess, based on images I have from about 10 years ago under its then owner when they were encouraged to run in original livery.



Yup. Guilty as charged, your honour. 

Although I'm working in line & wash so it's monochrome, and I'm using a contemporary photo.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I suppose it may vary according to dose but I do not have medical knowledge so cannot comment on that. In my case the time between doses is 10 to 12 weeks. Certainly no closer than 10 weeks.
> The injection in upper arm is usually but not always a bit painful. Not the needle going in but the actual fluid. I have a lot [ too much] experience of getting needles stuck in me but abdominal ones are usually painful.



Mrs. GA, who gets B12 regularly, (and is not Madonna)says she gets upper arm shots and they use a tiny needle and it does not hurt much. She is a little trooper, though, but she would say if it hurt.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> After work finishes tomorrow, I hope never to see another cactus ever again.



Although I live in the northern Midwest, I live about 40 miles from soil sandy enough to have cactii


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Aug 2022)

Here is a power point from DNR-
https://www2.illinois.gov/dnr/education/CDIndex/PricklyPearCactus.pdf


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2022)

I used to keep cacti as a hobby.

Unfortunately, they do not like being watered with cat pee. 

My late father also ruined a large part of my collection by watering them behind my back. He was that kind of a person.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2022)

Oops forgot to mention that our black bin is kerbside


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2022)

Going out for a ride before the forecasted rain arrives


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2022)

Good morning. My phone updated in the night and it locked it's sim card, because obviously the person who was using it yesterday and authorised the update can't possibly be the same person wanting to use it this morning.

As I don't generally carry the PIN around with me I've ordered a new one. This is the second time in six months.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2022)

Back home now a nice much needed 12 mile loop with about 5 done in the rain  
I can hear the plants shouting hooray


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Aug 2022)

Rain forecast in 30minutes, and temperature today upper 20's too low 30's. I will believe it when l see it.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2022)

First cuppa went down well 🍵


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Aug 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Rain forecast in 30minutes, and temperature today upper 20's too low 30's. I will believe it when l see it.



See forecast was wrong it is raining now and that was 27 minutes not 30 ....rubbish forecast


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Aug 2022)

Had a chat with a gent in his 90’s on Tuesday. He was telling me about walking across the causeway as a 10 year old and seeing the first German air raid on the Isle of Portland.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2022)

Morning .
It isn't half dark this morning !


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2022)

It's drizzling.. ☔


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2022)

Been waiting for that since 5 .15


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2022)

It's dog grooming time, since it's soggy out. Eyes, ears and a good brushing.. 🐶


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's dog grooming time, since it's soggy out. Eyes, ears and a good brushing.. 🐶



And then you brush the dog?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Aug 2022)

Steady rain at last. Exactly what’s needed


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2022)

John McEnroe is 63!
He will soon be a pensioner !

You cannot be serious !


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Mrs. GA, who gets B12 regularly, (and is not Madonna)says she gets upper arm shots and they use a tiny needle and it does not hurt much. She is a little trooper, though, but she would say if it hurt.



It is unpredictable as sometimes it is painless. Depends partly on temperature I think and I keep the box in my trouser pocket for a while before I go to stop it being too cold.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Had a chat with a gent in his 90’s on Tuesday. He was telling me about walking across the causeway as a 10 year old and seeing the first German air raid on the Isle of Portland.



As a small child I remember watching a couple of Spitfires harassing a German bomber trying to bomb the Forth Bridge. Bullet cases fell around our house and I kept some as souvenirs tho' they have now been lost.

Edit to add I remember walking to a field near our house where there was a crashed German aircraft of some kind.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> And then you brush the dog?



Indeed.. My ablutions have been completed 👍


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2022)

Garden birds have been fed.
Still drizzling here boy do we need it


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2022)

Bury St Edmonds!

Have they finished ?


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2022)

Looked ok outside when I getting out of bed but rain is now sweeping in.
What exciting things can I do today? 
Weekly review of medication stock and that is about it.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> As a small child I remember watching a couple of Spitfires harassing a German bomber trying to bomb the Forth Bridge. Bullet cases fell around our house and I kept some a souvenirs tho' they have now been lost.



That is very interesting!

I think our museum has the business end of a 20 mm incendiary shell that was found in the river. The tip is dented and the other end of the shell has been burnt away . It makes me wonder what aircraft fired it ? Where was it fired from when you think how far it would travel from 12,000ft ?


----------



## Jenkins (25 Aug 2022)

I've been invited to apply for my winter flu jab & Covid booster. The first available booking was for the end of October.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2022)

I see they've found where the rain was hiding....


----------



## Jenkins (25 Aug 2022)

Yet another hot and muggy night - didn't sleep too well as the bedding kept sticking to me as I moved in the night. The promised rain seems to have all been about 30 miles to the west as we've had nothing apart from a brief heavy shower that started a couple of minutes after I got to work. I think our Cambridgeshire correspondent may be a bit soggy today.


----------



## pawl (25 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I've been invited to apply for my winter flu jab & Covid booster. The first available booking was for the end of October.



Ours don’t start till September Oh joy two jabs at the same appointment


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2022)

My pear wants to be a mango.


----------



## DCLane (25 Aug 2022)

It's a 'getting jobs done in the house day'. Or at least it _would_ be if I wasn't having a 'disaster at attempting to get jobs done on the house day'.

Job 1: touch up the paint marks in the hallway/stairs/landing left by the clumsy oafs who share my house. Paint found, tin opened (just), paint marks done. Then clean big drip on the stair carpet up.
Job 2: replace spare bedroom light switch. All dismantled, replacement switch bought from B&Q. It doesn't work  ; i.e. it doesn't _actually_ switch on with a 'click' rather than not being connected correctly. Second replacement to get later today ...
Job 3: Put sealant in between the office window and sill as there's a small gap and it's letting in air, which makes the room a) cold and b) adds to the heating bill. Get sealant, put sealant in, somehow drop a screwdriver down between wall and radiator underneath office window  . Spend 15 minutes getting said screwdriver back out using a piece of wood as a lever.

Still to do ... or fail at ... jobs 4-6:

Job 4: Mend upstairs main toilet seat as it's loose with threadlock.
Job 5: Paint main bathroom.
Job 6: New seals on a conservatory roof panel with new sealant. That will probably be done on another day at this rate.

I'm having a coffee and a biscuit to console my incompetence.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> It's a 'getting jobs done in the house day'. Or at least it _would_ be if I wasn't having a 'disaster at attempting to get jobs done on the house day'.
> 
> Job 1: touch up the paint marks in the hallway/stairs/landing left by the clumsy oafs who share my house. Paint found, tin opened (just), paint marks done. Then clean big drip on the stair carpet up.
> Job 2: replace spare bedroom light switch. All dismantled, replacement switch bought from B&Q. It doesn't work  ; i.e. it doesn't _actually_ switch on with a 'click' rather than not being connected correctly. Second replacement to get later today ...
> ...



If it helps I'm having a similar day: after my phone locked and I took the sim card out I got a message from my new landlord that despite the online test showing that I could get a cable internet connection, this wasn't possible, so now I need to cancel my internet connection and get a new one in my new apartment.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2022)

When it stops raining, I'm going to go out and water the tomato plants.

☔


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2022)

Second cuppa went down well

@DCLane you need a bemis toilet seat


----------



## DCLane (25 Aug 2022)

@biggs682 - I _would_ have one only the bathroom has quite specific fittings. Bemis don't make a matching one. Apparently no-one else does so when a replacement was needed I bought two rather than have to replace an entire section of bathroom just to replace a toilet seat.

Anyway, job 4 done. I only dropped the washer in the wet stuff once 

Now onto job 5 - painting. Given my abilities today I'm guessing it'll be on anywhere but the walls. Bikes are so much easier.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2022)

I have been and done my bit of cat sitting this morning . I think he was happy to see me although I frightened him a bit but he soon sniffed my hand and realized who I was. He was hungry . He had eaten all of last night's food and soon started on the food in jelly I put down . He had a break from eating and came over to me for some chin and ear rubs . He lay on the floor but made it clear he didn't want tummy tickles. He is a very gentle cat with soft paws . He showed how he can jump up onto the work surfaces and walk round ! Not sure if he is supposed to do that .
We had a good chat . Maybe a bit one sided, but he is a good listener .
He is a long furred black tabby. Well that's what I make him out to be .


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> He showed how he can jump up onto the work surfaces and walk round ! Not sure if he is supposed to do that .



Yeah....right. Try stopping a cat doing what it wants!  Mine has mastered the kitchen drawers and regularly opens them and then drops stuff on the floor 🐱


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yeah....right. Try stopping a cat doing what it wants!  Mine has mastered the kitchen drawers and regularly opens them and the drops stuff on the floor 🐱



He is a lovely cat . Very soft and friendly .
Our cat was in this morning waiting for his breakfast and then bu993red off!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> He is a lovely cat . Very soft and friendly .
> Our cat was in this morning waiting for his breakfast and then bu993red off!



Molly is dozing in her bed next to my computer desk.


----------



## Hebe (25 Aug 2022)

Hello. Back from holiday and tackling the laundry and unpacking. The cats are very happy to see us again.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> day 2 of a headache & I am wearing a circular icepack hat



3rd day ... ugh


----------



## rockyroller (25 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly is dozing in her bed next to my computer desk.
> 
> 
> View attachment 658611



love that her bed is a similar color to her coat


----------



## rockyroller (25 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> yesterday, at the end of the day, the outlets in my office were experiencing brown-outs & black-outs causing my computer, phone & personal fan to crash & restart. the ceiling lights were not affected. today we plan to run an extension cord from the hallway outlets. I do need electricity to work after all ...



mid-morning 3! electricians showed up & rapidly swapped a cpl of the circuit breakers which had been aging


----------



## Hebe (25 Aug 2022)

Also, it is pouring with rain here. That was not in the plan for today.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I suppose it may vary according to dose but I do not have medical knowledge so cannot comment on that. In my case the time between doses is 10 to 12 weeks. Certainly no closer than 10 weeks.
> The injection in upper arm is usually but not always a bit painful. Not the needle going in but the actual fluid. I have a lot [ too much] experience of getting needles stuck in me but abdominal ones are usually painful.



oh really? I had no idea that's where you get the shot. hope it helps!


----------



## rockyroller (25 Aug 2022)

psychedelic mushroom extract can help ppl get over an alcohol addiction ... ? cool


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> Not much peace and quiet in the library today as they seem to be getting insulation pumped into the wall cavities so lots of noise.



Accy's not there I spose.


----------



## mybike (25 Aug 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Here is a power point from DNR-
> https://www2.illinois.gov/dnr/education/CDIndex/PricklyPearCactus.pdf



I have one in the conservatory.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2022)

Just recovered our black bin and it's now back in its own place


----------



## tyred (25 Aug 2022)

I went to the park for a walk and ice cream in glorious weather and ended up drookit on the way back

I find this afternoon start at work very annoying as I don't really want to start doing anything or go anywhere in the morning as I know I will have to be back for work and it is basically 10 at night when I am finished and my brain is overcooked and I can't be bothered doing anything then either. 

Thankfully only two more weeks of it left after this week.


----------



## tyred (25 Aug 2022)

Oh and I saw a van driver in stop-start traffic with a laptop on his knees


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Aug 2022)

Had this eerie feeling that I was being watched...


----------



## DittonBayesian (25 Aug 2022)

Woke up to thunderstorms at 6am which prevented a planned ride. So spent a couple of hours on the turbo watching Better Call Saul instead.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oh really? I had no idea that's where you get the shot. hope it helps!



It does not seem to make me feel any different but blood tests show I am deficient so I just accept that. Some people I am told get a real “lift” from a booster dose.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Yeah....right. Try stopping a cat doing what it wants!  Mine has mastered the kitchen drawers and regularly opens them and then drops stuff on the floor 🐱



We had one who opened doors which had lever handles. He never mastered the round ones tho’


----------



## DCLane (25 Aug 2022)

Job 2 done: light switch. I've given up on the dimmer given a) SWMBO pulled it apart and b) a standard switch was much cheaper. She'll not notice anyway 

Getting on with Job 5 - painting the bathroom - coat of paint done, just waiting for it to dry and then I can do the edges.

Job 6 - mending the conservatory roof panel - can wait until Friday/next Monday/next Tuesday. Can't be bothered with that today as I'm off to Hull later with son no. 2 for a race this evening.


----------



## Hebe (25 Aug 2022)

Two laundry loads left to go. Now trying to sort out school bus payment. In their well intentioned rush to set up an instalment plan (which can’t be opted out of) we now have to find about £330 two months earlier than budgeted for. And there’s car insurance to sort too, due in 3 weeks. My current insurers are quoting close to double last year’s premium. It is a different car, but not that different and no claims made or points accrued. I think I might have to see if the premiums are cheaper for Mr Hebe to do it and have him add me as a second driver.


----------



## tyred (25 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We had one who opened doors which had lever handles. He never mastered the round ones tho’



These type of simple door latches were once common on Irish farm cottages. My grandparents had an Alsatian that learned how to open them and often let himself in or out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We had one who opened doors which had lever handles. He never mastered the round ones tho’


The cat that adopted our family home could do lever handles. I don't suppose there are as many instances of pets shutting doors after them, though.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2022)

Grey, murky and raining here chez Casa Reynard, so yes, the Cambridgeshire Correspondent is getting a bit wet. Some of that was literal, as I had to squelch to the utility room behind the garage for a loaf of bread.

Didn't have the best night, as, like chez @Jenkins it was a very hot and sticky. Must've got some sleep though, as I don't feel as meh as yesterday. I actually ended up on top of the bedclothes rather than under them. Have spent the morning writing, as there's little else I can do - the light is just too poor to finish the Chevron study. And I e-mailed the photos from Tuesday's SCWT photo shoot to where they needed to go.

The girls are fast asleep, Poppy on the table in the hallway, Lexi on the carpet next to my feet. I think they have the right idea, really.

I do not think I shall need to water the tomatoes today 

Almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> These type of simple door latches were once common on Irish farm cottages. My grandparents had an Alsatian that learned how to open them and often let himself in or out.
> 
> View attachment 658620



I've got similar handles / latches on all my internal doors here, although mine have cast iron finger plates beneath them.

They're about 4 ft up on the door, so the cats can't reach them 

One of my friends had a blue point Siamese who worked out not only how to open the pull handles on a door, but also the round ones. He used to do that by grabbing the knob and then swing from side to side until the door opened. All the pull handles were eventually fitted upside down, so that you had to pull the handle up to open the door, rather than pushing it down.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've got similar handles / latches on all my internal doors here, although mine have cast iron finger plates beneath them.
> 
> They're about 4 ft up on the door, so the cats can't reach them
> 
> One of my friends had a blue point Siamese who worked out not only how to open the pull handles on a door, but also the round ones. He used to do that by grabbing the knob and then swing from side to side until the door opened. All the pull handles were eventually fitted upside down, so that you had to pull the handle up to open the door, rather than pushing it down.



Siamese are just too clever for their own good! I spent almost an hour yesterday throwing a toy for Molly and she kept bringing it back and dropping it better than most dogs. I think I have the closest bond with her than I have had with any of my pets. Even although she’s just 5, I end up in tears just imagining the day I will eventually lose her. She’s going in for a dental clean next Tuesday. I will be a worried mum until I get her home.


----------



## dave r (25 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> psychedelic mushroom extract can help ppl get over an alcohol addiction ... ? cool



Microdosing.


----------



## DCLane (25 Aug 2022)

Job 5 - painting the bathroom - done. Just why the individual SWMBO got to do it last time, whilst I was incapacitated, couldn't be bothered doing the job properly I don't know. And they were paid well for it.

I'm annoyed it's taken so long for me to fix their shoddy workmanship. At least we've not used them since and have a different decorator who's doing some wallpapering on two bedrooms, plus the living and dining room next month.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We had one who opened doors which had lever handles. He never mastered the round ones tho’



Our Georgie has figured what needs to be done but hasn't yet managed it . He climbs onto the back of the settee and leans on the handle but not enough to force the handle down .


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of granary toast, one with salami, one with cheese & chutney, plus a banana, a delicious nectarine and the obligatory two


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2022)

In other news, it appears to have finally stopped raining. A westerly breeze has gotten up, and the cloud cover is lifting noticeably.

Oh, and it's bin and general recycling day here today, but didn't bother putting anything out.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Siamese are just too clever for their own good! I spent almost an hour yesterday throwing a toy for Molly and she kept bringing it back and dropping it better than most dogs. I think I have the closest bond with her than I have had with any of my pets. Even although she’s just 5, I end up in tears just imagining the day I will eventually lose her. She’s going in for a dental clean next Tuesday. I will be a worried mum until I get her home.



And they're damned persistent as well... 

Madam Lexi likes to play fetch with Jingly Mouse.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2022)

Afternoon snooze has been completed in a satisfactory manner.. 👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2022)

I've just pumped up my car tyres with a track pump. I'm not going to buy air from a machine when I can harvest it for free. The tyre pressure warning system needed recalibrating. I've no idea why it can sense deflation but can't register reinflation.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> Two laundry loads left to go. Now trying to sort out school bus payment. In their well intentioned rush to set up an instalment plan (which can’t be opted out of) we now have to find about £330 two months earlier than budgeted for. And there’s car insurance to sort too, due in 3 weeks. My current insurers are quoting close to double last year’s premium. It is a different car, but not that different and no claims made or points accrued. I think I might have to see if the premiums are cheaper for Mr Hebe to do it and have him add me as a second driver.



Unless he already has a no claims discount already that probably would not work and in any case it is a dodge well known to insurance companies. If you are the main driver it could cause problems as you may well be only covered for third party.
I am not an insurance expert but have bitter experience.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2022)

A day of sunny spells and torrential showers. When I cycled on 2 wheels I had a cycle cape and sowester and often just stopped until the shower passed. Cannot do that so far on 3 wheels tho'.
Finally fixed up my rackbag quick release. A bit of wood, two cable ties, quick release buckle and a bit of string. Works a treat on the trike but a similar arrangement on a bike needs more lateral support. 
The back end with the bag attached is a bit heavy when lifting into the car and this makes it much easier. Old age
Indoors made some peanut butter pancakes as I am short of bread but not worth making a loaf for just a couple of days as I am off on Sunday all being well.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2022)

I have a  and some very fine chocolate with orange and cranberry.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A day of sunny spells and torrential showers. When I cycled on 2 wheels I had a cycle cape and sowester and often just stopped until the shower passed. Cannot do that so far on 3 wheels tho'.
> Finally fixed up my rackbag quick release. A bit of wood, two cable ties, quick release buckle and a bit of string. Works a treat on the trike but a similar arrangement on a bike needs more lateral support.
> The back end with the bag attached is a bit heavy when lifting into the car and this makes it much easier. Old age
> Indoors made some peanut butter pancakes as I am short of bread but not worth making a loaf for just a couple of days as I am off on Sunday all being well.



Flatbreads are a good stop-gap in this instance, as you can make as many or as few as you need.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Flatbreads are a good stop-gap in this instance, as you can make as many or as few as you need.



Correct and what I tend to call pancakes are in fact flatbreads. I have an old cast iron girdle which just gets oiled and is never washed and certainly never gets a sniff of detergent which would kill the non stick properties. Also used for oatcakes.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Correct and what I tend to call pancakes are in fact flatbreads. I have an old cast iron girdle which just gets oiled and is never washed and certainly never gets a sniff of detergent which would kill the non stick properties. Also used for oatcakes.



I have a frying pan like that. Only ever gets used for pancakes. Well, crepes. I have a baking stone for flatbreads.


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

Also, it'll be time to listen to Southern Brave v Trent Rockets on R5LSX.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

I think I’ll catch up on last night’s episode of Shetland.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Aug 2022)

Beautiful Wife buzzed my hair today.

In other news two local cats have just met and by the sounds coming from the street, they aren't happy about it.


----------



## pawl (25 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I’ll catch up on last night’s episode of Shetland.



It’s a cracker Won’t say anymore


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> It’s a cracker Won’t say anymore


Wasn't that the one with Robbie Coltrane?


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> It’s a cracker Won’t say anymore



It certainly was!


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2022)

Lovely super tonight - a salad of tomato, mozzarella, basil and avocado, drizzled with olive oil and balsamic, plus some bread & butter and a nice 

The basil was from the planter in the garden, and the tomato was one of my "supersteak" ones. That one tomato weighed 340g and served two people. Really tasty it was, too...


----------



## biggs682 (25 Aug 2022)

That's one bike less in the garage


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I’ll catch up on last night’s episode of Shetland.



Now, there's an idea. I've not seen any of this series so far but I gather from a random twitter that Tosh is in some kind of danger. (This won't need a spoiler because you're way ahead of me on this one.)


----------



## Hebe (25 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Unless he already has a no claims discount already that probably would not work and in any case it is a dodge well known to insurance companies. If you are the main driver it could cause problems as you may well be only covered for third party.
> I am not an insurance expert but have bitter experience.


Thank you, that’s useful to know. I think it’s my current provider taking the p, as a quick search seems to indicate that I can pay quite a lot less elsewhere for the same cover, with me named as the main driver. I need to sit down with the mister and sort it out. We’ve both got years of no claims.

One load of holiday washing left to do.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Aug 2022)

My friend gave me his watch to fit a new battery in . I had some old batteries and fitted one in last night it was working fine until this morning . I checked the voltage and discovered that it was 1.3 volts . I decided to buy some new batteries this afternoon . I fitted a new battery and the watch started working again . It stopped half an hour later. I fitted another , it worked a few minutes and stopped !  
I thought his watch had had it and had given up . I just opened the case and checked the voltage of the new battery 0.6 volts !  I tried another new battery 1.45 volts . The watch is now working .


----------



## Reynard (25 Aug 2022)

Waheyyyyyyyyy! A win for Southern Brave!


----------



## DCLane (25 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> That's one bike less in the garage



Less?

What is this "less" you speak of?

Do you mean you moved it into the house just in case it got cold?


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Aug 2022)

DittonBayesian said:


> Woke up to thunderstorms at 6am which prevented a planned ride. So spent a couple of hours on the turbo watching Better Call Saul instead.



A fine show, highly recommended.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2022)

Managed to bang out a fair bit of writing today, although I'm unhappy at how two parts of the current chapter are currently meshing together. I think I shall call it quits for now and let my mind work this through. Doesn't help that it's a tricky section - a flashback to a different part of the timeline where the lead character is in her late teens, as opposed to the main story where she is in her early forties.

I think I could use a  and some hot buttered toast.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2022)

Oh, and part of the dialogue in that chapter is inspired by something Emperor Turhan says to Captain Sheridan in the Babylon 5 episode "The Coming of Shadows"


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2022)

Anyways, time to do an Upsy Daisy.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Aug 2022)

Meanwhile, in Stockport.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Aug 2022)

Good morning. Today we need to go to the local town hall to apply for Youngest Son's federal ID card.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Less?
> 
> What is this "less" you speak of?
> 
> Do you mean you moved it into the house just in case it got cold?



No I actually sold one first for a while


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2022)

It's Friday 😁
And it's a bank holiday
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2022)

Morning.
I woke up in the middle of the night for a pit stop . I woke with a bit of a chuckle as I was part way through a dream . As usual they are a bit strange . It was a bit about a small community , a bit like Neighbours. The bit that made me laugh was that a young chap who had a shower and was covered in foam went to a local secondhand shop/pawnbroker who bought things for cash. The shop was a small shed with a metal shutter which when raised revealed a counter open to the street . Whilst the chap who had had a shower was at the counter stark naked covered in foam the foam was dripping off him and on to the counter and forming a large pile . As the naked man walked away the shop owner called out "Don't forget your stamps !". He handed him some Greenshield stamps! Payment for the foam !


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2022)

Where are the peeps who were all excited that they shut down coal fired power stations in favour of gas powered ones now ?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2022)

I've filled the car, well the tank, up with petrol ⛽


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've filled the car, well the tank, up with petrol ⛽



Yes our tank is low so must add some more


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've filled the car, well the tank, up with petrol ⛽



It's not a diesel is it ?


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yes our tank is low so must add some more


169.9 @ the Favel 


Illaveago said:


> It's not a diesel is it ?


Fortunately not.. 😏


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 169.9 @ the Favel
> 
> Fortunately not.. 😏



Think same or cheaper in Wellingborough and the Red house garage but will see


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Aug 2022)

Ticket number 584 in queue for blood test, currently 578 on display.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Aug 2022)

Foggy start today but the sun is trying to break through and there is no wind so far.
May manage to get out for a run but roads probably busy.
Met a neighbour yesterday who had come back from short trip to a cafe and complained that it was mayhem on the road. The trip to the Glass Barn was like a motorway she said. Trouble is there is a section with no view of the next passing place so no idea if there is an oncoming vehicle and a long reverse into a small passing place if there is. It is usually quicker to reverse a long way rather than a tourist trying to reverse a short distance. Meanwhile traffic is building up behind in both directions.


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Aug 2022)

I've just received my school timetable for the next year.

Chinese New Year is early in 2023 so, we come back from Xmas and New Year hols on the 3rd, and head off on holiday again on the 20th for 2 weeks.



And that's the perfect time for some really good bike rides, especially around Lantau.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Think same or cheaper in Wellingborough and the Red house garage but will see



Not sure on Red House as I've not been that way for a while. I'll have a looksee over the weekend.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2022)

It is sunny here . I'm waiting for my friends to turn up and then we will go off for a ride .

My friend's watch has had it . It is eating batteries . 1.5 volts when I put it in 0.6 volts now !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Aug 2022)

Microdaft has decided to display the local temperature in Fahrenheit today. It's also decided that I'm in Greenwich. So it's 67F degrees at 0 degrees longitude. My watch tells me that it's 18C degrees.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Aug 2022)

2 negative covid tests for Wifey & I after the wedding where a bridesmaid tested positive. it's been funny txting between 13 ppl. so far all negative (of those who have since tested)


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2022)

Well that's that form finally signed I wonder what hurdle Zurich will have next


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It is sunny here . I'm waiting for my friends to turn up and then we will go off for a ride .
> 
> My friend's watch has had it . It is eating batteries . 1.5 volts when I put it in 0.6 volts now !



That is what happened with the old Swatch I owned.


----------



## postman (26 Aug 2022)

Mrs P is sorting out hundreds of her books,its tidying,chucking downsizing time,I am getting new authors.Sad thing is I don't have a bookcase.Room will be found I have been informed.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Aug 2022)

Ordered some new reading glasses online with my latest prescoption. Cost £13.95 including postage. Not bad value at all.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ordered some new reading glasses online with my latest prescoption. Cost £13.95 including postage. Not bad value at all.


That sounds very reasonable indeed. Who did you use?


----------



## tyred (26 Aug 2022)

I'd accidentally put this thread on Ignore which probably explains why I couldn't find it.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> I'd accidentally put this thread on Ignore which probably explains why I couldn't find it.



Who is this, please?


----------



## tyred (26 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Who is this, please?



The bogey man.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2022)

Lunchtime stroll completed
Even scrumped s few plums


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2022)

Much fresher here today chez Casa Reynard, dry and mostly sunny.

Slept well thanks to it being less hot and humid. Actually, I overslept... Oops. This morning, I picked about half a kilo of runner beans and nearly two kilos of tomatoes. I will not need to water anything after yesterday's ducking. Data from a weather station just to the NW of Cambridge says we got about 4 inches of rain.

Some erranding to do this afternoon. Need to pick up the parental's prescription, pop to the nearby garden center for three 30cm flowerpots (I need to pot on my walnut saplings) and drop off some tomatoes for the friend who keeps me supplied in eggs. Before I head out though, I will take advantage of the good daylight and finish the Chevron B38.

Almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> The bogey man.



Fungus?


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Aug 2022)

It’s got very warm, we have son, daughter-in-law and granddaughter incoming for a few days from that London.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Data from a weather station just to the NW of Cambridge says we got about 4 inches of rain.



That’s a lot of rain ( depending on how long it all took to fall )


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It is sunny here . I'm waiting for my friends to turn up and then we will go off for a ride .
> 
> My friend's watch has had it . It is eating batteries . 1.5 volts when I put it in 0.6 volts now !



Drat... That's *really* eating batteries.  I thought my Seiko was bad, as batteries were only lasting five or six months rather than the two and a bit years they did when the watch was new. Sounds like new watch or new movement time.

Loving the switch to mechanical watches here. A couple of the ones I bought off the Bay of E will need a service at some point (The Girard Perregaux runs about 4 mins fast in a day and the quickset day / date is cranky on the Seiko), but I can live with their quirks in the mean time.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That’s a lot of rain ( depending on how long it all took to fall )



About 12 hours, give or take.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2022)

Two slices of granary toast for luncheon, one with salami, one with sliced avocado, plus a banana, some cherry tomatoes (Christmas Grapes) and two 

I'd really recommend the Christmas Grapes as a variety to grow. The plant is a bush rather than a cordon (gets a bit scraggly but who cares!), crops very prolifically (still have new flowers coming up) and they taste superb. Not as sweet as the commercial cherry tomatoes, but they are sooooooooo tasty.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2022)

A couple of miles walked with the 🐶 this morning, now ½ a dozen miles pedalled to the charity shop and back to drop some odds & ends off. 
That'll do me for the day. 

We're all off to a nearby enclosed field with the girls next door and their dog, Roux Paul, so the dogs can run themselves stupid for an hour 👍


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Where are the peeps who were all excited that they shut down coal fired power stations in favour of gas powered ones now ?



I'm hearing that preserved railways are having trouble sourcing coal at affordable prices.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> The bogey man.


Fungus!
In daylight.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Aug 2022)

getting the elbow drained again today ... then a road trip to see Mom!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2022)

It's officially the weekend for me 🙂
Enjoy


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Aug 2022)

My weekend ends here. I'm working Saturday and Sunday. Off Bank Holiday mo day, though 👍


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's officially the weekend for me 🙂
> Enjoy



Huzzah! Me too.


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The cat that adopted our family home could do lever handles. I don't suppose there are as many instances of pets* shutting doors after them,* though.



Or children.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2022)

I went for a ride with my friends down the cycle track from Warmly to Bath and back . We did about 20 miles . I'm feeling tired now . I spotted some nice classic steel bikes on the ride .


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2022)

Erranding done and painting finished.

Now for a


----------



## oldwheels (26 Aug 2022)

A slight smirr at one point as I was about to set off on the trike but it only lasted about 10 minutes so got a decent run on busy road again.
Went to get my medication from the pharmacy. No chance as I could not get anywhere near the shop due to multitudes of cars and crowds of touroid practically shoulder to shoulder everywhere. I cannot see any pleasure in what they do and wonder if any of them ever give a thought to the effect they have on those who actually live here. I very much doubt it as the general touroid is entirely selfish and self centred. 
Met another neighbour who was born here but lived in S. Africa for many years. She also was sick of tourism and would move away if possible because of the unpleasantness of the whole scene nowadays.
I would like to go to Iona again one day but I think it would be a mistake and spoil my memories of previous visits.
A sea eagle chick has apparently died of asian bird flu. On FB it is noticeable that those who are not sympathetic get the most likes to their posts and the RSPB get no sympathy whatsoever.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2022)

Oh, forgot to say that I also foraged some apples from a hedgerow while I was out and about. It's one of the places I go back to every year as the apples are usually very good. Picked half a basket and will see whether they're up to snuff this time, no idea how the dry weather has affected them beyond them being somewhat smaller than usual.

If they're good, I'll go back, if not, the ones I have will be turned into apple jelly, and I'll leave the rest for the birds.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Aug 2022)

It's raining.

Earlier today I trimmed my beard and shaved about half a centimetre off the edges to give it a more neat appearance.

Youngest Son and I had a bike ride today for the first time in years, 73k and 580m of climbing, and we got back just before the weather changed.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Aug 2022)

Diamond League athletics on BBC3. That’ll keep me entertained for a couple of hours.


----------



## postman (26 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Fungus?


I had a mate who grew mushrooms for a living,he told some wonderful stories and jokes,he was a fun guy to know.


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Less?
> 
> What is this "less" you speak of?
> 
> Do you mean you moved it into the house just in case it got cold?



Mrs MY says fewer.


----------



## Hebe (26 Aug 2022)

I went to have another go at a nemesis hill this morning, but ended up turning back because the hedges on the lane were being cut by something very wide and slow. Even slower than me 😂


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That sounds very reasonable indeed. Who did you use?



Glasses Direct - should have them within next fortnight and I’ll let you know my verdict


----------



## oldwheels (26 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> It’s a cracker Won’t say anymore



Anyone noticed the police logo is English and not Scottish. Surely they must have some competent people in production.😳


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> The bogey man.



No it's s'not.



Sorry, just got the urge.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> The bogey man.



Stop picking and flicking


----------



## mybike (26 Aug 2022)

After spending hours looking for the hedge trimmer extension* I decided Something Had To Be Done. Hooks purchased, attached to the wall & the four parts placed thereon! 

*Eventually found when I looked for something else!


----------



## Illaveago (26 Aug 2022)

Well that was fun ! 
I thought I would try out my Aldi rear light camera today so I switched it on for my ride today .
I have just spent some time downloading the images which look like it was filmed in thick fog on a moonless night! 
Eventually a little message came up saying that this video format isn't supported ! 
Does anyone have a clue ?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Does anyone have a clue ?



What on a Friday night on Cycle chat


----------



## pawl (26 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It certainly was!



For gotten about that one.


----------



## pawl (26 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Think same or cheaper in Wellingborough and the Red house garage but will see



£163at Asda Fosse park this morning


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Microdaft has decided to display the local temperature in Fahrenheit today. It's also decided that I'm in Greenwich. So it's 67F degrees at 0 degrees longitude. My watch tells me that it's 18C degrees.



Deptford is calling you back.


----------



## pawl (26 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A slight smirr at one point as I was about to set off on the trike but it only lasted about 10 minutes so got a decent run on busy road again.
> Went to get my medication from the pharmacy. No chance as I could not get anywhere near the shop due to multitudes of cars and crowds of touroid practically shoulder to shoulder everywhere. I cannot see any pleasure in what they do and wonder if any of them ever give a thought to the effect they have on those who actually live here. I very much doubt it as the general touroid is entirely selfish and self centred.
> Met another neighbour who was born here but lived in S. Africa for many years. She also was sick of tourism and would move away if possible because of the unpleasantness of the whole scene nowadays.
> I would like to go to Iona again one day but I think it would be a mistake and spoil my memories of previous visits.
> A sea eagle chick has apparently died of asian bird flu. On FB it is noticeable that those who are not sympathetic get the most likes to their posts and the RSPB get no sympathy whatsoever.






The only Scottish Island i have visited is Sky Went to catch up with a couple of friends who were wardens at Harlosh Youth Hostel Must have been late fifties The bridge between the main land and the island hadn’t been built I wondered how Mull compares in size with Sky .It was the first two weeks of August when I visited.Wasn’t overcrowded with tourists back then.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2022)

Lovely supper of mushroom stroganoff on toast, plus steamed green beans and a tomato salad. Oh, and a  of course.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of mushroom stroganoff on toast, plus steamed green beans and a tomato salad. Oh, and a  of course.



I love a stroganoff. Awesome.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2022)

Salty seadog said:


> I love a stroganoff. Awesome.



Oyster mushrooms lend themselves really well to it and all...  It's another dish where I actually prefer the veggie version to the meat version.


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oyster mushrooms lend themselves really well to it and all...  It's another dish where I actually prefer the veggie version to the meat version.



Indeed, gotta be mushroom heavy. With strips of beef if I may.


----------



## Reynard (26 Aug 2022)

Salty seadog said:


> Indeed, gotta be mushroom heavy. With strips of beef if I may.



And proper soured cream. I buy the Polish one.


----------



## Hebe (26 Aug 2022)

Taking the cats to the vet tomorrow for their jabs. The scratches I got from last time have just about healed.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2022)

Time to put the writing away and head off to bed via a hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Aug 2022)

Made a nice lasagne tonight, ate it at 11pm, wide awake with jet lag, doh!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2022)

Right time for a few miles
I think I will need lights on for a while


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2022)

Morning .
It is nice and sunny here .
I have just drunk my  and about to go and make another .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Aug 2022)

Whilst we were sat on a park bench by the river in Bath yesterday I saw a Kingfisher fly the length of it ! It was lovely to see the bright blue bird flying along at eye level.
I was a bit miffed that I didn't have my camera out at the time .


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Aug 2022)

Finished breakfast with Tinybug, and as it's Saturday we watched a bike touring video. Now we're contemplating a ride.


----------



## DCLane (27 Aug 2022)

Off to the national Junior/Women's time trial today near Hull. Son no. 2's riding rather than racing in France this weekend.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Right time for a few miles
> I think I will need lights on for a while



Home now and first cuppa went down well. 
A nice 51 miles


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> The only Scottish Island i have visited is Sky Went to catch up with a couple of friends who were wardens at Harlosh Youth Hostel Must have been late fifties The bridge between the main land and the island hadn’t been built I wondered how Mull compares in size with Sky .It was the first two weeks of August when I visited.Wasn’t overcrowded with tourists back then.



I cycled on Skye with a pal at that time and it was not busy at any time and like a normal Hebridean island. We stayed in hostels then but also dossed anywhere possible to save money. All the shops except a bakery were shut in Portree on a Thursday for a "Fast Day" and the only thing we could get to eat was gingerbread as they had no bread left. We had no other food but the SYHA hostel further north had supplies.
My last visit to Skye was about 20 years ago and it was not nice as every second dwelling seemed to be either a cafe of a craft shop and it was overcrowded. It was also the only place where we were refused a water bottle refill. 
We never thought Mull would get like that but it is now worse I think.
Skye has a larger area than Mull but I do not have the figures to hand. In the past many headed for Iona but even then it was not crowded and we had many pleasant walks around that island which is very different from further north.
My last visit to Iona was early in the day but as I returned on the ferry there was a queue of what looked like about 1000 waiting to cross.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2022)

Forecast says light rain and a gentle breeze. In fact we have bright sunshine with not a cloud to be seen and a gentle breeze.
10C overnight with the clear sky but it is warming up now.
No road miles today unless a gentle bimble around nearby places I have not been to for a while.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Aug 2022)

Having a very slow start to the day after yesterday's exertions*
Coffee has been drunk and I'm considering whether to get up and have breakfast or just sit in bed listening to the radio for a bit longer. A slow shopping ride will have to be done this afternoon as I have nothing in for the weekend's meals.


*a fairly rapid Cambridge to Stowmarket ride on the Pickenflick flatbar, using a lumpy for East Anglia route


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> Taking the cats to the vet tomorrow for their jabs. The scratches I got from last time have just about healed.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Having a very slow start to the day after yesterday's exertions*
> Coffee has been drunk and I'm considering whether to get up and have breakfast or just sit in bed listening to the radio for a bit longer. A slow shopping ride will have to be done this afternoon as I have nothing in for the weekend's meals.
> 
> 
> *a fairly rapid Cambridge to Stowmarket ride on the Pickenflick flatbar, using a lumpy for East Anglia route



Radio 4 is great on a Saturday, a great mix of programmes. 

I often get onto the weekend cooking shows on the tele too, Saturday kitchen etc....


----------



## Hebe (27 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> View attachment 658850



Step 1 done last night - bring cat carriers in from garage. Step 2 completed - both cats in the house, cat flap locked and all bedroom doors closed. Step 3 - distract two ver suspicious cats with Dreamies. About to embark on the final treat before crating them…


----------



## Hebe (27 Aug 2022)

Had an early morning walk and watched a group of people on road bikes turning into the lane that was having the hedges cut yesterday. I hope the clippings were all cleared.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2022)

Second cuppa went down well. 
Crumble making time


----------



## Hebe (27 Aug 2022)

Back from vet. Time for a well earned coffee.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> Step 1 done last night - bring cat carriers in from garage. Step 2 completed - both cats in the house, cat flap locked and all bedroom doors closed. Step 3 - distract two ver suspicious cats with Dreamies. About to embark on the final treat before crating them…



I've got this to look forward to on Tuesday morning  First problem will be she won't know why she's not getting her breakfast. I'll need to sneak the crate out of the cupboard without her noticing, jam it into a corner so it won't skid away when she resists, then grab her and unceremoniously bundle her in as quickly as possible. I hate doing it, but it's for her own good as she needs her teeth scaled and cleaned before they get too bad. £300 for a clean is bad enough, but £625 for extractions would be worse!


----------



## Hebe (27 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I've got this to look forward to on Tuesday morning  First problem will be she won't know why she's not getting her breakfast. I'll need to sneak the crate out of the cupboard without her noticing, jam it into a corner so it won't skid away when she resists, then grab her and unceremoniously bundle her in as quickly as possible. I hate doing it, but it's for her own good as she needs her teeth scaled and cleaned before they get too bad. £300 for a clean is bad enough, but £625 for extractions would be worse!



It's amazing how much brain they fit into those tiny heads when it comes to cat carriers. I hope it goes well. Ours are now fully caught up on vaccinations but we need to bring one back for a scale and polish too.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2022)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well for part of the night, then segued into the old too hot, too cold routine. Eventually dropped off again and then overslept massively. Not done a lot this morning other than pick some plums and photograph the completed Chevron. I've had some cat cuddles too.

The rest of the day will pass quietly. There's the qualifying from Spa, then Arsenal are playing Fulham at half five. Will also do some writing. This chapter is hard emotionally, as one of the characters (not my main character) is as his lowest ebb, and it's putting all of his pain into the dialogue which really gets me.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2022)

Two slices of granary toast for luncheon, one with salami, one with cream cheese with garlic and herbs, plus a tangerine, a nectarine and the obligatory two 

Qualifying is delayed after the armco was busted at Pif Paf during the Porsche Supercup.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2022)

Oh yes, and here is the line & wash study of the Chevron B38. And a very happy birthday to Derek Warwick, I'll be raising a  in his honour later.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2022)

Oooooooooooo, Sam Bird is doing the BBC radio commentary this weekend! 

And I should've mentioned that the Chevron is 8x6 on Bockingford.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2022)

Just got an email allegedly from Bt telling me I have to agree to their new terms etc by 27 August in order to continue getting emails. just click this link and follow the instructions. Aye right.
Looks like it might rain after all as it has clouded over and a few spots falling.


----------



## mybike (27 Aug 2022)

Cassie had an accident in her crate last night, bed dumped outside till it was light enough to see to clean!

Was up 90mins later than normal as a result. 

Today she had a bath, bed washed & all seems normal. Trouble with the bath is she hates getting her feet wet.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2022)

Ferry service in chaos again.
One ferry has broken down somewhere and our big boat has been taken off some runs to cover.
In addition there are delays because one of our ferries is up the proverbial creek as somebody has blocked the sewage system and they cannot sail till this gets cleared.
You could not make it up.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Just got an email allegedly from Bt telling me I have to agree to their new terms etc by 27 August in order to continue getting emails. just click this link and follow the instructions. Aye right.
> Looks like it might rain after all as it has clouded over and a few spots falling.



Friend had this, he was really concerned and phoned asking what he should do. I’ve told him countless times that these type of email are invariably scams but he still panics.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Friend had this, he was really concerned and phoned asking what he should do. I’ve told him countless times that these type of email are invariably scams but he still panics.



Loads on the go at the moment sadly.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2022)

A lot of the plants are showing signs of dying


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2022)

A plum and banana crumble has been prepped to shove in the oven later.

I am now listening to Arsenal v Fulham.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A lot of the plants are showing signs of dying



We've had almost a day and a half of rain. I never thought I'd be happy to report that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Ferry service in chaos again.
> One ferry has broken down somewhere and our big boat has been taken off some runs to cover.
> In addition there are delays because one of our ferries is up the proverbial creek as somebody has blocked the sewage system and they cannot sail till this gets cleared.
> You could not make it up.



Bucket; guard rail. Problem solved. 

It's working fine for the water companies.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Bucket; guard rail. Problem solved.
> 
> It's working fine for the water companies.



That is what we used to do on our own boats. Just pump out but no idea what they do nowadays. I suppose they have to have sealed systems with pump out connections at a marina. In any case a marina would get a pretty bad odour unless there was a sealed system. Dinghy cruisers would have a problem and a chemical toilet would take up a lot of space.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Friend had this, he was really concerned and phoned asking what he should do. I’ve told him countless times that these type of email are invariably scams but he still panics.



When I checked the sender it was a brianjennings@btconnect


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> When I checked the sender it was a brianjennings@btconnect



If you hover the mouse pointer over the sender the real address that it was sent from should appear.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Aug 2022)

Contemplating a future involving a cup of tea.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Contemplating a future involving a cup of tea.



I couldn't contemplate any future without a cup of tea. That's what tea is for.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I couldn't contemplate any future without a cup of tea. That's what tea is for.



I'll second that.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2022)

Ouf... That was a bit squeaky bum... In previous seasons, likely we would've lost that game.

Just fed the cats and thrown the crumble in the oven.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just fed the cats and thrown the crumble in the oven.



Glad you got that the right way round! 😺


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad you got that the right way round! 😺



Does anyone know what a crumble might actually eat?


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Does anyone know what a crumble might actually eat?



I was more concerned about the cats!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2022)

My mother managed to not only turn her computer to portrait mode but also flipped it. I wonder which random sequence of clicks she'll come up with next.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2022)

Watching through the kitchen window as the sun starts to set.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I was more concerned about the cats!



Roast Poppy might be a bit... chewy.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Does anyone know what a crumble might actually eat?


They're definitely fructivores.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> If you hover the mouse pointer over the sender the real address that it was sent from should appear.



That is what I do with any doubtful messages and this one was not from BT.


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Loads on the go at the moment sadly.



My regular one is one ring phone calls, usually 843 numbers, I've stopped blocking the numbers, if I block a number they just use another number.


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2022)

Pate on toast for supper, followed by a healthy dollop of plum & banana crumble and custard. 

I am pleased to report that the combo of plums and bananas is absolutely lush. Putting less sugar in worked well, the sweetness of the bananas counteracting the tartness of the plums.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'll second that.



Got to include digestives though


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Got to include digestives though



Chocolate ones.


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Chocolate ones.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Aug 2022)

Salty seadog said:


> Radio 4 is great on a Saturday, a great mix of programmes.
> 
> I often get onto the weekend cooking shows on the tele too, Saturday kitchen etc....


For me it's Radcliffe & Maconie followed by the first hour of Huey's show on 6Music, then over to 5Live for Fighting Talk and after that swapping between 5Live & Talksprout for football commentary - even though I have no interest in football or the endless analysis, I quite enjoy listening to the commentaries.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> When I checked the sender it was a brianjennings@btconnect


Hopefully not one of my relations


----------



## Reynard (27 Aug 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## rockyroller (27 Aug 2022)

usually watch JAWS at the start of the summer


----------



## rockyroller (27 Aug 2022)

Daughter moved to a neighborhood w/ cats


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Daughter moved to a neighborhood w/ cats
> View attachment 658963



Setting up lines of communication with the new kid on the block.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Aug 2022)

Might have a look at those windows before winter. May be a Nor'easter.
Best to be ship shape and Bristol-fashion beforehand.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Daughter moved to a neighborhood w/ cats
> View attachment 658963


You sure that's your sister in the house?


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2022)

Have given up on this novel-length fanfic I've been reading - Harry Potter AU, with a plot centered on Severus Snape and Hermione Granger. Really good time-travelling premise, started off a bit slowly (first chapter written too loosely and too much repetition) but it picked up quite nicely after. Then the plot just suddenly fizzled out and the whole thing became far too tedious.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Aug 2022)

Can't stop eating tonite, chicken stew earlier, then a bowl of fruit n fibre, and just had a cheese n branston sandwich. Best go to bed before i get the urge for a pot noodle.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Can't stop eating tonite, chicken stew earlier, then a bowl of fruit n fibre, and just had a cheese n branston sandwich. Best go to bed before i get the urge for a pot noodle.



Ah. You mean you've got insomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnia.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2022)

Anyways, time to head off to the Land of Nod myself.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2022)

Time to get a few miles in


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time to get a few miles in



Must get myself out too while it’s quiet. The cycling mojo has been sadly lacking so it won’t be far.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2022)

Overslept and got pounced on by Tinybug, who it turns out isn't as tiny as all that when she lands on you first thing in the morning.


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Aug 2022)

That was an interesting end to the ride today.

On my way out, sunny, hot, clear skies. All good.

However, I hadn't noticed the dark storm clouds gathering behind me. Saw them on the way home, getting bigger and darker. Just made it into the apartment block when there was an almighty flash and a loud rumble of thunder.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Friend had this, he was really concerned and phoned asking what he should do. I’ve told him countless times that these type of email are invariably scams but he still panics.



It's a shame that you can't divert these scams towards the scammers so that they start to worry .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Watching through the kitchen window as the sun starts to set.



I don't remember that option on Play School !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> usually watch JAWS at the start of the summer



Do you enjoy going to the seaside ?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Must get myself out too while it’s quiet. The cycling mojo has been sadly lacking so it won’t be far.



Anything is better than none


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2022)

Morning.
Ah! It is sunny . There must have been a cloud blocking the sunshine .
I went for my first test ride of my Viking Conquest yesterday afternoon . I spent the morning finishing off things and searching for some brake blocks . The first mile or so I was a bit wary of every click and clatter but I soon settled down to my ride . I took it easy for once . I seem to have lost that just pottering about looking over hedgerows and looking at the wildlife type of riding . I haven't even done the "I wonder how far I can freewheel? " for a while now.
Back to the ride . It went well . I did 12 miles in all . I stopped off at my brother's before returning . Everything worked , there is a lot of travel on the gear lever from top gear to first, 180 degrees!  The gearing is a bit on the high side compared with my other bikes .


----------



## oldwheels (28 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Do you enjoy going to the seaside ?



There was a scare story in some newsrag recently telling people not to go into the water and had a picture of a shark fins on the sea surface to prove the point. Picture was clearly a basking shark with the characteristic two fins showing. Plankton feeder and harmless to humans.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Aug 2022)

Dry and little wind but no sunshine so far.
Off on my shopping expedition soon and hope to get some decent cycling on quiet roads and a cycle path.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2022)

Back home now with 33 miles under the belt 
Clear blue skies with a chilly edge earlier
Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa going down well


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Back home now with 33 miles under the belt
> Clear blue skies with a chilly edge earlier
> Garden birds have been fed
> First cuppa going down well



Not long back too. 29 miles for me but they were hard going as I've been doing so little cycling lately. At least I got peaceful roads. Sunday morning is the only time you get little traffic.


----------



## tyred (28 Aug 2022)

I love a walk on an eerie foggy morning


----------



## Hebe (28 Aug 2022)

I love that one through the spider web, @tyred

it is beautiful here this morning. I’m going on a proper walk, aiming to take in two cafes and two new veloviewer squares.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not long back too. 29 miles for me but they were hard going as I've been doing so little cycling lately. At least I got peaceful roads. Sunday morning is the only time you get little traffic.



Well done

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well done
> 
> Second cuppa went down well



I've just sat back down with my third


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Aug 2022)

I've been to the bakers and bought cheesy things! Time for a coffee and breakfast.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2022)

Were people younger in the 60's ?

I know I was !


----------



## Hebe (28 Aug 2022)

5.25 miles in. Skipped the first cafe and now at the second with a fine coffee, waiting for a bacon sandwich. Found some new footpaths.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2022)

Planning out our tour for next year. After discussions with the Lads and Friend, we're going to try for Düsseldorf-Stuttgart.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2022)

Time for no 3 cuppa


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Aug 2022)

Mr Cookiemonster and myself have got friends round.

Hic! 🍷🍷


----------



## rockyroller (28 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Do you enjoy going to the seaside ?



YES!


----------



## rockyroller (28 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You sure that's your sister in the house?



that hot cat on a garage roof is a trouble maker. they think it's Daddy to a littler under a garage nearby


----------



## rockyroller (28 Aug 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Setting up lines of communication with the new kid on the block.



hehe yeah, as-in: "wanna come out & play?"


----------



## Illaveago (28 Aug 2022)

Did Mary Shelley take up pottery before or after writing Frankenstein ?


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Did Mary Shelley take up pottery before or after writing Frankenstein ?


I'd say before.


----------



## Hebe (28 Aug 2022)

8 miles round trip hike including a couple of new footpaths that remove an unpleasant road section. 2 new veloviewer squares. Time for coffee #2.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2022)

Good start to the day at Thruxton with the first touring car race.

Not so great right now with the big crash in the Ginettas. I know one of the drivers involved.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Aug 2022)

No1 daughter & grandkids are holding a Garden Sale until 17:00. 
Obviously, I can't post her address here, but if you want to go, most items are £2 or less!!


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2022)

F1 done and dusted.

Still no news about Mike and Colin, other than there are serious injuries and both have been taken to hospital. The fact they've not replayed the shunt just about says it all.

Colin and I go back to 2002 although we haven't spoken recently. We started out not liking each other, but really, he's a lovely kind man with a slightly bonkers sense of humour and a wonderful sense of hospitality. I really do hope he's OK.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2022)

I am currently contemplating the purchase of a clothes dryer.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2022)

Update... Both drivers involved in the Ginetta GT4 crash are stable.

Not much to go on, but at least it's something.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2022)

In better news, there's a Pain au Chocolat with my name on it...


----------



## oldwheels (28 Aug 2022)

Waited on a carryoot in the sunshine. Rather nice non alcohol beer in Tesco at £1.00 per bottle.


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2022)

Touring car race 3. Reverse grid race, Thruxton, the day we've had so far... What could possibly go wrong...

*wibble*


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2022)

Touring car race passed off fine, as did the Mini race after.

Tomatoes have been watered.

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Overslept and got pounced on by Tinybug, who it turns out isn't as tiny as all that when she lands on you first thing in the morning.


Get your own back tomorrow!


----------



## tyred (28 Aug 2022)

My now traditional Sunday night country music gig and pint of Guinness time


----------



## biggs682 (28 Aug 2022)

Whilst doing some jobs at my parents earlier i thought i would get the dried washing in off the line , but i stopped at taking mums underwear off the line .
There are some things you can and can't do


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2022)

Just tea and toast for supper. I feel a bit under the weather.

And the light tube in the kitchen has gone *fzzzzzzzt*

There will be a trip to Screwfix on Tuesday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am currently contemplating the purchase of a clothes dryer.



I have now selected a clothes dryer which I surmise will be adequate but not excessive for my requirements, and have subsequently purchased an example of same.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have now selected a clothes dryer which I surmise will be adequate but not excessive for my requirements, and have subsequently purchased an example of same.


A fully working example hopefully.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have now selected a clothes dryer which I surmise will be adequate but not excessive for my requirements, and have subsequently purchased an example of same.



Have you been in wet clothes all this time?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Whilst doing some jobs at my parents earlier i thought i would get the dried washing in off the line , but i stopped at taking mums underwear off the line .
> There are some things you can and can't do



Definitely a bridge too far!!


----------



## Jenkins (28 Aug 2022)

It sounds like someone (possibly the local pub) is hodling a Karaoke night. I think it's a Robbie Williams song that is currently being murdered.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Have you been in wet clothes all this time?



No, I've been in Stuttgart. 

The clothes dryer should be adelivered to my new apartment near Freiburg, to replace the old one belonged on the old apartment... Look; don't ask too many questions at the moment; there are no simple answers...


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, I've been in Stuttgart.
> 
> The clothes dryer should be adelivered to my new apartment near Freiburg, to replace the old one belonged on the old apartment... Look; don't ask too many questions at the moment; there are no simple answers...


Why not a washing line on the bike, you could dry your clothes going to and from work.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Good start to the day at Thruxton with the first touring car race.
> 
> Not so great right now with the big crash in the Ginettas. I know one of the drivers involved.


I don't know if you've had any news from elsewhere, but this was linked to on the motorsport forum I use...

View: https://twitter.com/elliotwebberyt/status/1563937714549948416?s=21


----------



## Reynard (28 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I don't know if you've had any news from elsewhere, but this was linked to on the motorsport forum I use...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/elliotwebberyt/status/1563937714549948416?s=21




Thank you SO much @Jenkins xxx 

*RELIEF*

P.S. Karla is the youngest of Colin's two daughters. I remember her as a wee nipper, riding around the Rockingham paddock on a little pink bicycle...


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Aug 2022)

Watching the Reading Festival and thinking how young the crowd looks? They definitely looked older when I went 32 years ago, weird that?


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2022)

Have spent the evening writing. It's a tough one this chapter - not so much putting the words onto "paper" but dealing with the emotional side of things. One of my characters is at his absolute lowest ebb, having just escaped a massive crash in testing and, at the same time, trying to come to terms with his wife's miscarriage. This story doesn't pull punches when it comes to dealing with the hard things in life.

Time to put the writing away and go and find some chocolate.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Have spent the evening writing. It's a tough one this chapter - not so much putting the words onto "paper" but dealing with the emotional side of things. One of my characters is at his absolute lowest ebb, having just escaped a massive crash in testing and, at the same time, trying to come to terms with his wife's miscarriage. This story doesn't pull punches when it comes to dealing with the hard things in life.
> 
> Time to put the writing away and go and find some chocolate.


You mean you've forgotten where you left it!!
I know where all my chocolate is at all times.


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Aug 2022)

*update* onto Wolf Alice at Reading Fest now and spotted someone in the crowd who looked about 27 so i take it all back.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> *update* onto Wolf Alice at Reading Fest now and spotted someone in the crowd who looked about 27 so i take it all back.


What age should she look?


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You mean you've forgotten where you left it!!
> I know where all my chocolate is at all times.



Oh, I know where it is. 

Ended up having a chocolate cake bar thing.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2022)

Right, I'm off to bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2022)

Time for some early doors miles


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Aug 2022)

I'm off to watch the Banger Racing this afternoon. 

It's Figure of Eight caravan destruction day today


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why not a washing line on the bike, you could dry your clothes going to and from work.



Don't be silly ! He would only get so far before suddenly being pulled back at speed !


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Aug 2022)

Bank Holiday Monday and it's not raining!!! 
Whatever next!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2022)

Morning .
There was a pretty cloud pattern earlier .


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why not a washing line on the bike, you could dry your clothes going to and from work.



I used to hang my socks from the back of my rucksack on multi day hikes 🧦🧦


----------



## oldwheels (29 Aug 2022)

Overcast but dry and settled looking so should get out for a trike run on a road with no touroid. It is not a bank holiday here but the hordes insist on inflicting themselves on us and the main A82 and A828 will be mayhem.
Yesterday followed a car from Oban doing 45 mph and when it came to the 30 mph limit it continued at the same speed. Having travelled this road for many years I know that the villages are happy hunting grounds for traffic cops so they have a fair chance of getting caught. 
Also very strange two women trying to walk towards Oban on a section with no footpath. Fraught with danger as there is also very little verge.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, I've been in Stuttgart.
> 
> The clothes dryer should be adelivered to my new apartment near Freiburg, to replace the old one belonged on the old apartment... Look; don't ask too many questions at the moment; there are no simple answers...



So the old one is going to the new one and the new one is going to the old one. Is there not one in the new one? If so where will that go?😁


----------



## Phaeton (29 Aug 2022)

Why is it that some mornings the first coffee tastes better than it does on other days?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why not a washing line on the bike, you could dry your clothes going to and from work.





Illaveago said:


> Don't be silly ! He would only get so far before suddenly being pulled back at speed !



I isn't that far to work; that'd certainly get my home quickly.

Of course the disadvantage would be having to anchor my bike down all day...


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> So the old one is going to the new one and the new one is going to the old one. Is there not one in the new one? If so where will that go?😁



See, I told you it got complicated quickly. Now I don't know which one is going where.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2022)

Nice 34 miles completed
Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa is going down well
Lovely day outside


----------



## Jenkins (29 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm off to watch the Banger Racing this afternoon.
> 
> It's Figure of Eight caravan destruction day today


Is the A45 around Northampton that bad on a bank holiday Monday?

Having had a look, it turns out that there's also a caravan destruction derby at Foxhall Heath stadium today. Haven't been to a small oval meeting in years.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Overcast but dry and settled looking so should get out for a trike run on a road with no touroid. It is not a bank holiday here but the hordes insist on inflicting themselves on us and the main A82 and A828 will be mayhem.
> Yesterday followed a car from Oban doing 45 mph and when it came to the 30 mph limit it continued at the same speed. Having travelled this road for many years I know that the villages are happy hunting grounds for traffic cops so they have a fair chance of getting caught.
> Also very strange two women trying to walk towards Oban on a section with no footpath. Fraught with danger as there is also very little verge.



Can you get tourist repellent?


----------



## Jenkins (29 Aug 2022)

Coffee & breakfast done. Now for some housework - so much for the bank holiday.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Is the A45 around Northampton that bad on a bank holiday Monday?
> 
> Having had a look, it turns out that there's also a caravan destruction derby at Foxhall Heath stadium today. Haven't been to a small oval meeting in years.



I think there is an island off Scotland which wouldn't mind the last bit !


----------



## rockyroller (29 Aug 2022)

Monday! GET UP!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Aug 2022)

My crumpets have grown a green coat. Looks like I'll be having toasted Hot Cross Buns for elevenses instead!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My crumpets have grown a green coat. Looks like I'll be having toasted Hot Cross Buns for elevenses instead!



Scrape it off they will be fine.
Second cuppa went down well.
Waiting for our food delivery


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Aug 2022)

My new Minions arrived at school this morning for their first day. Quite a few dazed and confused 6 year olds. 


View: https://media.giphy.com/media/mPOGx4hJtOWSA/giphy.gif


----------



## Hebe (29 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My crumpets have grown a green coat. Looks like I'll be having toasted Hot Cross Buns for elevenses instead!


Every cloud has a silver lining.
hope you are feeling better today @Reynard . I found myself feeling sorry for your character.
8 miles on the bike this morning, taking in another 2 veloviewer squares. I am now one away from taking one of my 3x3 grids to a 4x4. Which I think I will do this afternoon.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can you get tourist repellent?



Slurry spreader from a local farm but not noticed it recently. I think they have decided to cash in with a cafe and farm shop while this boom lasts
I remember them spreading opposite the campsite with a nice NW wind directly towards the site


----------



## oldwheels (29 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think there is an island off Scotland which wouldn't mind the last bit !



Not just one but all of them I think.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Aug 2022)

My latest email is from graham.giddings@btconnect.com. Just connect to a link and looks convincing but this time using my initials which BT do not use.
Nothing on my account when I go in separately.


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> My latest email is from graham.giddings@btconnect.com. Just connect to a link and looks convincing but this time using my initials which BT do not use.
> Nothing on my account when I go in separately.



The scams seem to be really picking up at the moment. Several of people on our local Facebook page complaining about dodgy phone calls too. Sadly some will be taken in by them


----------



## rockyroller (29 Aug 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> My new Minions arrived at school this morning for their first day. Quite a few dazed and confused 6 year olds.
> 
> 
> View: https://media.giphy.com/media/mPOGx4hJtOWSA/giphy.gif




sympathies to you all


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2022)

Having a cup of tea, and because I'm daring, a chocolate biscuit too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2022)

Lunch today, which may bring up memories for @Oldhippy


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Aug 2022)

Yasai ramen for me please. 😁


----------



## Hebe (29 Aug 2022)

In the tent in the garden with an alcohol-free Guinness, a cat who has forgiven me and a surprisingly large blister from being lazy and not putting socks on with my trainers before walking into town and back.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2022)

It looks like we are running out of margarine.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Aug 2022)

My prediction regarding traffic today worked out ok. 
Nice trike run up Loch Etive with a bit of a diversion so total run of just over 15 miles in warm sunshine with virtually no traffic. Stopped a few times to watch wildlife I do not normally see and much different vegetation by the roadside. 
The only problem is Queen’s Brae which is a pig of a hill but I seem to be getting better at getting up this.
No idea which queen inspired this name but certainly not recent.
Sat watching main road traffic which looks pretty busy and the interesting eddies on the surface of the outflow of Loch Etive with all sorts of birdlife flying past.


----------



## mybike (29 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Were people younger in the 60's ?
> 
> I know I was !



I was too.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2022)

Don't they talk a load of 8ollocks!  The rate in which retail outlets are closing has fallen ! 

I suppose in the same way in which a bald person's hair stops falling out !


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It looks like we are running out of margarine.



Relax everyone; we have more supplies.

Also stocked up on scouring pads, it's good to be prepared.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Relax everyone; we have more supplies.
> 
> Also stocked up on scouring pads, it's good to be prepared.



I share my block with a lovely S Korean lady snd husband who hand knits scourers. They last forever, can be washed and end their life as bathroom cleaners.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Aug 2022)

Great days Banger & Rod racing, marred only by a driver trapped in the Rod and then hospitalised. The meeting was suspended for over an hour until he was known to be OK. 
The caravan figure of eight was a bit disappointing, though, with only 4 entries! Fun while it lasted, though!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Aug 2022)

4 Hedgehogs on our back lawn !


----------



## biggs682 (29 Aug 2022)

Why do cooking programs make me feel hungry


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2022)

Sorry folks, I overslept, and then went yellow stickering. Knackered now, but happy with what I got. They were late putting it out for a Bank Holiday, so the other regulars who were lurking cleared off, and I had first dibs on everything. 

Got two packs of free range chicken breasts, a tray of pork steaks, a tray of meatballs, a packet of Richmond sausages (for my friend's cat - he loves them!), new potatoes, mushrooms, mangoes, two kilos of grapes, two loaves of bread and box with six cream cakes.

Had some mushroom, spinach & tomato pasta for supper, and now just plan on chilling out some.

Couldn't find a decent GWS card in Tesco, so will make one instead.


----------



## Reynard (29 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> hope you are feeling better today @Reynard . I found myself feeling sorry for your character.



Yeah, feeling more chipper, thanks xxx 

Dan Archibald is a bit of a tragic hero, but he's inherently tough and rather sweet and kind, despite what life throws at him. He's the sort of character who wears his heart on his sleeve, but will look at himself and think "there's other people far worse off than me"


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2022)

Oh, and I found out what happened to the other driver involved in the Ginetta incident at Thruxton yesterday...

He's broken his ankle, pelvis in three places, six ribs, collar bone and thumb, and suffered a punctured lung.  From that, I guess he went into the barrier on the driver's side.

Ouch.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Aug 2022)

helping son move tomorrow. he assured me it's mostly just the big stuff ...


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Made a nice lasagne tonight, ate it at 11pm, wide awake with jet lag, doh!


*Question *
Was it the jetlag or the lasagna that knocked you out?


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Relax everyone; we have more supplies.
> 
> Also stocked up on scouring pads, it's good to be prepared.


Which side of the scouring pads do you spread the margarine on!


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2022)

Time to finish my  and put the writing away and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> *Question *
> Was it the jetlag or the lasagna that knocked you out?



Bit of both i think, anyhow gonna attempt some much needed zzz's ... night one and all.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2022)

Morning y'all
Back to work today for me 
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and I found out what happened to the other driver involved in the Ginetta incident at Thruxton yesterday...
> 
> He's broken his ankle, pelvis in three places, six ribs, collar bone and thumb, and suffered a punctured lung.  From that, I guess he went into the barrier on the driver's side.
> 
> Ouch.



Thats unusual in the day and age, drivers don't usually get so beaten up in a crash? I wish him a quick and full recovery.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well



Just sat down with my second. One ahead of you again this morning. I do like my cuppas


----------



## Bollo (30 Aug 2022)

Back to work today after a break. 😾


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Just sat down with my second. One ahead of you again this morning. I do like my cuppas



I limit mine and the second one is normally between 9.30 and 10 on a weekday.

Enjoy your cuppa


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I limit mine and the second one is normally between 9.30 and 10 on a weekday.
> 
> Enjoy your cuppa



I've not had one yet, my first will be about half nine ten o clock, I've had orange juice with my breakfast.


----------



## tyred (30 Aug 2022)

Morning walk around the valley of cones successfully completed. Someone was blowing the dust of the pavement with a leaf blower. I'm still trying to work out what a leaf blower actually does apart from waste petrol and make a lot of noise. 

It smells like my neighbour is cooking bacon which makes me feel


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2022)

Morning.
We had 4 Hedgehogs on our back lawn last night !  At first I wasn't too sure if it was 3 or not as it was dark and I wasn't sure what I was seeing was just plants as they weren't moving. When they eventually moved another one popped out from some shrubbery. I think there was a mother and 2 not so little ones and an adult one closer to me .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2022)

Bu99er! I know that we need rain but it could have chosen a better time ! Bournemouth Air Festival and it looks like rain moving in for the weekend .


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Which side of the scouring pads do you spread the margarine on!



Good quaestion. Do you have any recommendation?


----------



## oldwheels (30 Aug 2022)

Overcast but still dry. Will wait for a while before deciding whether to go for a trike run or go shopping today and hope for better weather tomorrow.
Listening to the morning chorus.
“ Are you not ready yet? Hurry up or you’ll miss the bus”
Grandkids heading for school. I arrived in time for the eldest one’s birthday. Seventeen
Where have the years gone?


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good quaestion. Do you have any recommendation?


Well, I prefer butter.
But never having tried buttering up a scouring pad before, I thought I'd ask how you went about it with margarine.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> Which side of the scouring pads do you spread the margarine on!


Drop the scouring pad onto the floor. The correct side to butter is the one that landed face down.


----------



## postman (30 Aug 2022)

Just a little more on the Leeds West Indian Carnival,aged 72 it was my first.It's very good,got a good position at the start and at the end.A great number of food stalls outside,inside the Park,Potternewton Park,a Fayre,Stage,cocktail stalls,Beer,Spirit fresh fruit with rum allsorts,balloons,whistles,flags,bunting,but the strangest thing was,a bloke stopped me in a large crowd of people,hey man follow me if you want to buy some grass,I walked around that park for an hour,and I could not see a gardening stand at all for love nor money,very strange.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Drop the scouring pad onto the floor. The correct side to butter is the one that landed face down.


I thought that only worked after buttering!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2022)

Right on cue second cuppa went down well


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> I thought that only worked after buttering!



Me too. I guess that's the advantage of an edumacation.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> Back to work today for me
> Garden birds have been fed



you got this & they need you!


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Aug 2022)

MrsPete just drove me into town and back. Might as well cancel my ticket to Alton Towers now...


----------



## postman (30 Aug 2022)

Sat waiting for my first coffee of the morning,it's from one of them bubbling gurgling machines I am not allowed to drive it.Jobs for today are done a bit of weeding and second coat of undercoat on apex of garage,feeling very pleased with myself.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Aug 2022)

I’ve just been reminded that it’s the local airshow this weekend.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Aug 2022)

“Rhubarb and Raspberry” scented toilet rolls, oh my giddy aunt, what a time to be alive…


----------



## tyred (30 Aug 2022)

I wanted two small corner brackets for something I was working on. I had to buy a packet of four. Inside a plastic bag, the corner brackets were grouped together with two brackets inside each of the two small bags. The sixteen screws were also paired together inside little plastic bags. Why so much plastic? They moan about too much waste and landfill yet things are sold with completely pointless packaging.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2022)

Warm and overcast here chez Casa Reynard, with the occasional sunny spell.

I slept well. Actually, I overslept. I also had some very strange dreams that made sense at the time, but the few bits I actually remember are weird and hazy. I have done some writing this morning, put fresh bottles of bubble bath and hand gel in the bathroom and have peeled the meat from the carcass of that chicken. The bones will be used for stock, and there is enough chicken to make something for tonight's supper and something later in the week.

This afternoon I need to take the fluoresent tube out of the fixture in the kitchen, see what kind I need and then tootle off to Screwfix for a new one. The recycling center is next door, so easy disposal of the knackered one. I'll also take some cardboard boxes I don't need. Umm, and I might have a look at their bikes for sale. 

Almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats unusual in the day and age, drivers don't usually get so beaten up in a crash? I wish him a quick and full recovery.



A Ginetta G56 is a big heavy car with a six and a bit litre V8 up front. They're doing around 145mph on the exit of Church where the crash happened. Force of impact is related to both the mass and the velocity, so it's easy to see why.

Also, if (as I suspect) Mike went into the barrier on the driver's side, there's a lot less of the car between the point of impact and the driver. That means more of the loading gets transmitted directly to the driver's body than would be the case if he'd gone in passenger side. The roll cage and side impact structures can only dissipate so much energy at a given time. Would've been far worse without HANS and the custom-made race seat.

Thruxton is so fast, it really does bite when you get it wrong.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdNrNGeWOxw


P.S. This is slightly further round the lap, but owww...


----------



## DCLane (30 Aug 2022)

@Reynard - son no. 2 originally wanted to race go-karts and Ginetta's. We (i.e. SWMBO and myself) said "no" as we couldn't afford it, hence he chose to race bikes instead.

I'm _not_ sure it is cheaper given he races road, TT, track and hillclimb.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2022)

Two slices of seeded toast for luncheon, one with smoked ham, one with cheddar & chutney, plus a tomato (it was split, so had to be eaten), a tangerine, a nectarine and two 

Letting that lot tamp down, then off to Screwfix I go. I need a 5ft warm white tube, and they have six in stock.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Reynard - son no. 2 originally wanted to race go-karts and Ginetta's. We (i.e. SWMBO and myself) said "no" as we couldn't afford it, hence he chose to race bikes instead.
> 
> I'm _not_ sure it is cheaper given he races road, TT, track and hillclimb.



Hmm... At least with the cycling, the cake is guilt free... 

Any kind of top-level sport is expensive, especially if you're not on a scholarship. Fencing for me was much the same - kit that's of the right type for international competitions, coaching sessions, training sessions, travel, competition entries, spares, tools, nutrition, the whole shebang...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2022)

Beautiful Wife and Daughter were out so I'm going to collect them from the tram stop in the next village.

I am technically bringing Beautiful Daughter as Beautiful Wife's bike is locked up at the Tram stop so she'll be able to come under her own steam, as it were, but the bike is locked with my lock...

In other news, apparently the new clothes dryer has been delivered at the new apartment. I'm sure @Oldhippy will be glad to know that saga has come to an end.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2022)

Right, I'd better go. The sooner i'm gone, the sooner I'm back, and the sooner I can see what I'm doing in the kitchen.


----------



## Hebe (30 Aug 2022)

The council are repainting the white lines at the end of my road.


----------



## DCLane (30 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Any kind of top-level sport is expensive, especially if you're not on a scholarship. Fencing for me was much the same - kit that's of the right type for international competitions, coaching sessions, training sessions, travel, competition entries, spares, tools, nutrition, the whole shebang...



Agreed. Son no. 2 has had the opportunity this year to race internationally, together with national races. Illness (Covid plus others) and A-levels have interrupted quite a bit of his racing, but we're grateful to his team for what he has been able to do.

It's influenced his decision to go to university this year rather than take time out, with that decision being helped by his experiences.

The cost? If anyone wants to find out how much it costs for a Junior to race each year, PM me. It's not cheap


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> The council are repainting the white lines at the end of my road.



I watched one of the workmen doing the short dashed lines at a junction. He had an oblong open topped metal box with a wooden handle, and a metal can that resembled a large serving jug containing the heated paint. Pour some paint in the top, slide box and lift when empty, move along a bit and repeat. It looked great fun, but he wouldn't let me have a go...


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2022)

Well that was Tuesday and it already looks like Wednesday could be interesting


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve just been reminded that it’s the local airshow this weekend.



That's where I will be .


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2022)

Reynard said "Let there be light!" and there was light! 

Cardboard disposed of, and old tube disposed of and bikes poked and prodded. They've really put their prices up to the point of "you're having a giraffe" 

That junior Raleigh racer with the bent front forks is still there - it's now £50 instead of the £35 they were asking earlier in the year, and there's a Dawes that's the same size as my Wiggins Rouen, but tatty and running the really old Sora six speed. That was £80.  About £50 too much, given it was in desperate need of a full clean and strip down, new cables, new freewheel etc. It's aluminium, so no scope for spreading the triangle to get a more modern drivetrain in there.

if it had been £30, I'd have bought it to tinker with, but at that price, it's a no from me.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2022)

Right, time for a nice


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hmm... At least with the cycling, the cake is guilt free...
> 
> Any kind of top-level sport is expensive, especially if you're not on a scholarship. Fencing for me was much the same - kit that's of the right type for international competitions, coaching sessions, training sessions, travel, competition entries, spares, tools, nutrition, the whole shebang...



Who would have thought that wire net would attract so much interest ?


----------



## Hebe (30 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I watched one of the workmen doing the short dashed lines at a junction. He had an oblong open topped metal box with a wooden handle, and a metal can that resembled a large serving jug containing the heated paint. Pour some paint in the top, slide box and lift when empty, move along a bit and repeat. It looked great fun, but he wouldn't let me have a go...



Yes! That's exactly what he was doing. Then he used string as a guide on the long straight line. There was something brilliantly old school about it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2022)

I need a cup of tea.

Then I'll have a shower.

These two activities are not connected.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I watched one of the workmen doing the short dashed lines at a junction. He had an oblong open topped metal box with a wooden handle, and a metal can that resembled a large serving jug containing the heated paint. Pour some paint in the top, slide box and lift when empty, move along a bit and repeat. It looked great fun, but he wouldn't let me have a go...



He probably thought you'd write rude things.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I need a cup of tea.
> 
> Then I'll have a shower.
> 
> These two activities are not connected.



With the right plumbing though.....


----------



## Hebe (30 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> He probably thought you'd write rude things.



I did wonder about asking for a priority cycle turn while he was there...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Fencing for me was much the same - kit that's of the right type for international competitions, coaching sessions, training sessions, travel, competition entries, spares, tools, nutrition, the whole shebang...



I imagine it's even more costly if the police catch you with the goods.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> Agreed. Son no. 2 has had the opportunity this year to race internationally, together with national races. Illness (Covid plus others) and A-levels have interrupted quite a bit of his racing, but we're grateful to his team for what he has been able to do.
> 
> It's influenced his decision to go to university this year rather than take time out, with that decision being helped by his experiences.
> 
> The cost? If anyone wants to find out how much it costs for a Junior to race each year, PM me. It's not cheap



Does this mean racing will take a back seat for a bit then? I understand the wisdom of going to uni, as sport is a young persons career.

I can get some idea of the cost from following the "What I bought for the bike" thread.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Aug 2022)

Went out for a trike run round Loch Creran and after a couple of miles I noticed a cyclist catching up rapidly. Turned out to be my son who had come over the hill from Loch Etive. A climb I would not even contemplate but it transpires he is training for an Ironman event in Taiwan in October.
Leaving L. Creran towards Creagan bridge is another nasty climb made worse by a false summit which raises hope and then gets steeper. Just made it but would not like anything steeper.
Creagan bridge has a shared use path but is only wide enough for my trike. Narrow escape from a problem as after I had gone over the bridge two cyclists appeared from the old railway line section of cycle track. The road is not a safe option nowadays due to volume of traffic.
Turned very hot the rest of the day so best to be out fairly early.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> The cost? If anyone wants to find out how much it costs for a Junior to race each year, PM me. It's not cheap



Well into five figures per year, I'd imagine.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2022)

A friend just dropped by to pick up the sausages I'd bought on YS for her cat yesterday.


----------



## DCLane (30 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Does this mean racing will take a back seat for a bit then? I understand the wisdom of going to uni, as sport is a young persons career.
> 
> I can get some idea of the cost from following the "What I bought for the bike" thread.



Yes, and no. He'll continue track racing and other aspects but hopefully via the university's team. There's a sports scholarship application in to access their coaching. It just means less international races in favour of UK racing.

The costs give an indicator there, but I don't include the travel / race entry fees / etc. although I'm grateful for the support from his team, sponsors and the LBS.

Note that we don't do anywhere near as much travel as some of the Junior riders, who rack up months away from home each year. It's a decision to attempt to turn it into a career. Son no. 2 has always had a Plan A, which was university, and can do the racing he wants to do whilst there. Many others are trying to make it as pro riders, only a very select few succeed. This last year has confirmed he was unlikely to do so (his numbers are sky high, but he has one key weakness - that's going to be worked on), which has been really helpful for him.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2022)

I just found a green in our fruit bowl ! 
It is supposed to be orange !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2022)

Do any of you remember or know about those old glass bottles with a marble in the end.
I think they got the idea from finding a snail in the spout of their watering can !


----------



## tyred (30 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I just found a green in our fruit bowl !
> It is supposed to be orange !



Can you turn it into penicillin or something?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Do any of you remember or know about those old glass bottles with a marble in the end.
> I think they got the idea from finding a snail in the spout of their watering can !



They are still common in Japan, look carefully at the two bottles top left, you can see the marbles below the blue caps.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2022)

Bah Humbug


----------



## dave r (30 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bah Humbug



Its not that time already is it?


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> With the right plumbing though.....



I managed both but in reverse order to be on the safe side.


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2022)

Had Thai red curry and rice for supper. Red curry made with some of the cooked chicken I'd taken off the bones this morning, plus a load of vegetables - onions, peppers, baby corn, mange tout, sprouting broccoli and courgette. Made sure the sauce had a good "ooooomph" to it 

The girls had Felix AGAIL with tuna.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Its not that time already is it?



Just getting practice in


----------



## tyred (30 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bah Humbug



That reminds me. Must pop down the sweet shop for 1/4 lb of mint humbugs


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Its not that time already is it?



I had noticed that it was getting dark earlier !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Aug 2022)

3 Hedgehogs tonight .


----------



## rockyroller (30 Aug 2022)

OK, done for the day


----------



## rockyroller (30 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> 3 Hedgehogs tonight .



wonder what they taste like


----------



## rockyroller (30 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> Thruxton is so fast, it really does bite when you get it wrong.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdNrNGeWOxw
> ...




rolled 9+ times, at over 100 mph & lived to talk about it? amazing!


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> rolled 9+ times, at over 100 mph & lived to talk about it? amazing!



It pretty well much put pay to his racing career, though.

Charlie made a name for himself subsequently as a commentator - first on the BTCC alongside John Watson, and then on MotoGP alongside Steve Parrish.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wonder what they taste like



Chicken


----------



## Reynard (30 Aug 2022)

I need a


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wonder what they taste like


Chicken, if you cook them right.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wonder what they taste like



Don't appear to have much meat on them. Have to have many, like mourning doves.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

Off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wonder what they taste like



The traditional gypsy way of cooking them was to roll them in clay and bury them under the campfire, apparently.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2022)

It's Black Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2022)

Morning y'all
Hump day already


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I had noticed that it was getting dark earlier !



Yes and I've noticed, I'm only getting about an hour in the garden in the evenings before the light starts to fade.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> It pretty well much put pay to his racing career, though.
> 
> Charlie made a name for himself subsequently as a commentator - first on the BTCC alongside John Watson, and then on MotoGP alongside Steve Parrish.



I used to like their commentary on Moto GP. They were a good laugh making up new sayings .


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes and I've noticed, I'm only getting about an hour in the garden in the evenings before the light starts to fade.



The days are certainly drawing in


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2022)

Morning .
It is a busy life if you are a young cat! We hardly see Georgie these days . He dashes in in the morning to have his breakfast and then dashes back out again . He may brush past my leg or briefly stop for a couple of strokes . He will sneak in and out at some time during to day to top up on food but won't let us know .  Sometimes if I am up the garden he will appear to see what we are doing , say hello and maybe claw my leg .


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2022)

Bin's have bin emptied.
I've only got one more banana left!


----------



## pawl (31 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wonder what they taste like



Pork apparently lNot that I have tried


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Bin's have bin emptied.
> I've only got one more banana left!



Our doesn't arrive till around 12.30 usually. 

I have lots of bananas. I have just had one in my porridge.


----------



## pawl (31 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> The traditional gypsy way of cooking them was to roll them in clay and bury them under the campfire, apparently.



Spot on The spikes stick to the clay and come away even the clay is removed Think I read that many moons ago in Scouting For Boys 
An I allowed to still call it that


----------



## oldwheels (31 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> The traditional gypsy way of cooking them was to roll them in clay and bury them under the campfire, apparently.



A bit like guga then as the recommended way is to did a hole 3ft deep, bury it and then go fry some sausages and be careful never to go near the burial plot ever again.
Guga by the way are young gannet pickled in brine for about 6 months. A great delicacy they say.


----------



## pawl (31 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A bit like guga then as the recommended way is to did a hole 3ft deep, bury it and then go fry some sausages and be careful never to go near the burial plot ever again.
> Guga by the way are young gannet pickled in brine for about 6 months. A great delicacy they say.



Err


----------



## oldwheels (31 Aug 2022)

Another hot day in prospect but I have to go shopping and do battle on the A85.
I must be targeted somehow as I now have got some spam phone calls from different numbers but just variations on one number.
Your a/c will be debited with £500 for some fictitious order unless you press 1 . Cannot just turn my phone off as I am expecting a genuine call.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A bit like guga then as the recommended way is to did a hole 3ft deep, bury it and then go fry some sausages and be careful never to go near the burial plot ever again.
> Guga by the way are young gannet pickled in brine for about 6 months. A great delicacy they say.



Good plan, not going near it again! 😂


----------



## tyred (31 Aug 2022)

Weather beautiful. I might venture out for a ride before work


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2022)

Second cuppa went down well with a slice of toast and lemon curd


----------



## rockyroller (31 Aug 2022)

speaking of "delicacies" my parents used to eat pigs knuckles. they came in a jar of clear liquid. always reminded me of a science experiment. repulsive. haven't seen a jar of those in their fridge in decades tho


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2022)

That's a 8u99er! Just found out that our hotel isn't doing meals !


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> speaking of "delicacies" my parents used to eat pigs knuckles. they came in a jar of clear liquid. always reminded me of a science experiment. repulsive. haven't seen a jar of those in their fridge in decades tho



The hocks sell quite well here.


----------



## tyred (31 Aug 2022)

Did about 25ish miles. Beautiful morning. I wish I could have gone out for an all day ride but had to be back in time to make something to eat before work.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> Err



They are collected annually by an expedition to a rocky island north of Lewis and people abseil down the cliffs to collect them. Very traditional and was once part of the staple diet.
Nowadays only a token number are taken for conservation reasons but many regard it necessary to keep the tradition alive.


----------



## Speicher (31 Aug 2022)

May I offer my appolologies for skipping the last five pages. 

There was nearly a traffic jam in this street last week. There were two removal vans (both for the same house) and three vans and four cars for the people digging up part of the pavement. Okay so far, until the Welfare Unit aka Refreshment van turned up, followed by the Garbage trucks. 

In today's news, I have been trying to book a hospital appointment. I was told it would be Wednesday afternoon, of next week, but the time was "sometime after 12 noon", not helpful as you can imagine.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2022)

Why do pigeons normally hang around together


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep terribly well. Spent most of yesterday evening working on the writing, and my mind was just too busy and too emotionally wrought to turn off. Of course, I was trying to sleep and didn't get up to make notes for the ideas whizzing around in my brain, and now I've gone and forgotten them. Aaargh!

A kitchen morning today - namely peeling and chopping a mountain of tomatoes to turn into sauce. They are now simmering away in the crock pot with a stock cube, two bay leaves, an onion, half a head of garlic, oregano, smoked paprika, pepper and a splash of extra virgin olive oil. I will add some fresh basil later, and the chilli from the stir fry kit that went into last night's curry. 

Had a bit of an accident while pouring away the boiling water that I'd used to loosen the tomato skins. Tried to be too clever, and ended up pouring it down me as opposed to pouring it down the sink. Owwww! My boobies are not thanking me for that, but no major damage done thank goodness. 

And speaking of olive oil - goodness me, the price of that has really shot up. The price for half a litre what a whole litre cost a couple of years ago.  Picked up a litre bottle previous week at what is now really good value, and when I was in Tesco on Monday, I noticed that the new stock for the same thing was nearly £4 more...

Anyways, it is time for luncheon, and I has a hungry.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why do pigeons normally hang around together



And scrap & bicker all the time, too!


----------



## DCLane (31 Aug 2022)

I've had a 'not fun' morning being investigated by a doctor. Who's put me on medication for something delicate and wants to investigate further in a few weeks. _That_ was unpleasant and I didn't sleep well contemplating what was coming.

So I've been for a walk, bumped into the filming of the new Jack the Ripper programme in Dewsbury and am now listing bike parts on eBay.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

Two slices of seeded toast for luncheon, one with chicken liver pate, one with cream cheese with garlic & herbs, plus an orange, some strawberries and two


----------



## oldwheels (31 Aug 2022)

Most of shopping done but cold stuff has to wait till tomorrow as it is too hot to keep it in a coolbag.
Shocked at the general rise in food prices compared to my last visit just over a month ago. Longlife milk has doubled and everything else is up but not by quite as much.
I have a lot of staples in stock but veg has to be frozen and I cannot keep too much before it goes off when kept fresh. 
Good job I am reasonably good at cooking unlike somebody I knew who boasted he could not even boil an egg. He was not exaggerating.
Just sitting out in the sun but packing will have to start soon.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Most of shopping done but cold stuff has to wait till tomorrow as it is too hot to keep it in a coolbag.
> Shocked at the general rise in food prices compared to my last visit just over a month ago. Longlife milk has doubled and everything else is up but not by quite as much.
> I have a lot of staples in stock but veg has to be frozen and I cannot keep too much before it goes off when kept fresh.
> Good job I am reasonably good at cooking unlike somebody I knew who boasted he could not even boil an egg. He was not exaggerating.
> Just sitting out in the sun but packing will have to start soon.



I know what you mean. Each time I walk into Tesco, I'm like "what's gone up this time" 

Good job I'm also a dab hand in the kitchen, because buying ingredients rather than ready made does insulate me somewhat from the price rises. I'm not immune, because *everything* is going up - as you say, some things have almost doubled - but at least I'm not paying for that extra level of processing / value added.

Another thing I've noticed is that it're the more expensive things ending up in final reductions - particularly chicken and bread.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

Listening to Northern Superchargers v Southern Brave


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Aug 2022)

just had two sausage rolls and a brew.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2022)

I've just had the first coffee after I descaled the machine.. 
It always tastes grotty.. 🤮


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just had the first coffee after I descaled the machine..
> It always tastes grotty.. 🤮



A bit like after the parental unit has scrubbed my metal teapot...


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

I have just bought three foolscap lever arch files.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2022)

That's working hump day over and done with 

Next issue is to try and offer remote help on a Garmin edge touring


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

I have a nice 

Southern Brave have lost. Poo.

There's footy tonight.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2022)

I think the Queen told them that she's not driving down to London with the price of fuel being what it is !


----------



## Illaveago (31 Aug 2022)

What if it's a draw ? Will there be extra time ?


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

I think I had better go and water the tomatoes.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Aug 2022)

Jackson Mississippi (US) w/ 170,000 residents, doesn't have water to flush toilets?


----------



## rockyroller (31 Aug 2022)

Reynard said:


> I think I had better go and water the tomatoes.



sounds pleasant. due to our drought all outside watering is prohibited at all times. I miss the days when we were allowed before 9am & after 5pm. this is a VERY dry summer for us


----------



## rockyroller (31 Aug 2022)

got some knobs for Mom's den furniture. don't know how the missing were broken off. here's hoping I'll be able to remove what stubs remain & get the new ones installed


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> sounds pleasant. due to our drought all outside watering is prohibited at all times. I miss the days when we were allowed before 9am & after 5pm. this is a VERY dry summer for us



For what is the driest region of the UK (East Anglia), we don't actually have a hosepipe ban here, although I prefer to use a watering can anyway. I think us Fenlanders tend to be more water-savvy than most anyways.


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> got some knobs for Mom's den furniture. don't know how the missing were broken off. here's hoping I'll be able to remove what stubs remain & get the new ones installed



You do know what a knob means in UK slang, I hope...


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

Cats have been fed. They had some fresh chicken this evening.

I'm about to sort some food out for myself.

Am listening to Arsenal v Villa.


----------



## Hebe (31 Aug 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Our doesn't arrive till around 12.30 usually.
> 
> I have lots of bananas. I have just had one in my porridge.


Porridge cooked with chopped banana and dates is my favourite breakfast 😍



Reynard said:


> didn't get up to make notes for the ideas whizzing around in my brain, and now I've gone and forgotten them. Aaargh!
> ...
> Tried to be too clever, and ended up pouring it down me as opposed to pouring it down the sink. Owwww!
> ...
> And speaking of olive oil - goodness me, the price of that has really shot up.


Hope you're OK.
I hate forgetting good ideas. The more they strike me as completely unforgettable, the more likely they are to sink without trace.
My local Lidl is running out of some stuff again. And what they do have is costing more.


----------



## Hebe (31 Aug 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've had a 'not fun' morning being investigated by a doctor. Who's put me on medication for something delicate and wants to investigate further in a few weeks. _That_ was unpleasant and I didn't sleep well contemplating what was coming.
> 
> So I've been for a walk, bumped into the filming of the new Jack the Ripper programme in Dewsbury and am now listing bike parts on eBay.



That's rubbish. Hope the listing provides a distraction and that everything turns out OK.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2022)

Garden waste and re cycling bins placed kerbside 

Our runner been plants have blown over in the wind


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Garden waste and re cycling bins placed kerbside
> 
> Our runner been plants have blown over in the wind


You got wind strong enough to that!!


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

Lovely supper of two slices of toast covered in sliced avocado, a large fried egg and a good glug of my freshly-made tomato & chilli sauce poured over the top, and a chicory salad on the side.


----------



## pawl (31 Aug 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What if it's a draw ? Will there be extra time ?



Oh my god Don’t even think about it


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

Hebe said:


> Hope you're OK.
> I hate forgetting good ideas. The more they strike me as completely unforgettable, the more likely they are to sink without trace.
> My local Lidl is running out of some stuff again. And what they do have is costing more.



Yeah, I'm fine, thanks xxx  Had the sense to whip off my fleece and t-shirt pretty sharpish.

I usually take notes, even if it means getting out of bed to write them down. I seem to be cursed with a brain that thinks of good things at stupid-o-clock as opposed to during office hours. 

Yup, that also describes my local Tesco pretty well. I tend to buy cupboard staples well in advance of needing them, and if I see something I can use at a good price, then I'll stock up.


----------



## pawl (31 Aug 2022)

It looks as though according to the BBC Mother Nature is gearing up to to give us three weeks of rain.Of course BBC always get the weather always gets the weather correct


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2022)

classic33 said:


> You got wind strong enough to that!!



Well it's not that strong but it has blown the poles over and out of the ground


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well it's not that strong but it has blown the poles over and out of the ground


I can drop a piece of tissue and it'll fall almost straight down, the wind is that strong here.


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> It looks as though according to the BBC Mother Nature is gearing up to to give us three weeks of rain.Of course BBC always get the weather always gets the weather correct



Does that mean the water companies will only put our bills up by 200%?


----------



## dave r (31 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> It looks as though according to the BBC Mother Nature is gearing up to to give us three weeks of rain.Of course BBC always get the weather always gets the weather correct



I hope the forecast is accurate, three weeks of rain would do wonders for the garden.


----------



## classic33 (31 Aug 2022)

pawl said:


> It looks as though according to the BBC Mother Nature is gearing up to to give us three weeks of rain.Of course BBC always get the weather always gets the weather correct


They're just a bit late. From earlier this month.


classic33 said:


> Nah
> Starting Wednesday, sixteen continuous days of heavy rain and thunderstorms.
> 
> There will be no room on the boat.


----------



## tyred (31 Aug 2022)

Noisy Corsa is back. First time in a few days. I was hoping it had broken down with something terminal like a connecting rod through the block.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2022)

Well she survived


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

I've just had the last of the crumble and custard.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2022)

Work tomorrow.. And Friday 😔


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Aug 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Jackson Mississippi (US) w/ 170,000 residents, doesn't have water to flush toilets?



Capitol of the state, 1950's or 60's looking water works.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Aug 2022)

It's payday


----------



## Reynard (31 Aug 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2022)

I've got past the bumpy bit (emotionally) in this chapter, and now one of my characters is misquoting Albert Einstein rather badly. And blaming it on her housemate.

Time for a  and a chocolate cake bar thing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2022)

I was about to go to bed.
Then noticed a pack of liquorice toffees requiring my attention. So it's confectionery and the next episode of House of the Dragon (yawn) for a bit.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I was about to go to bed.
> Then noticed a pack of liquorice toffees requiring my attention. So it's confectionery and the next episode of House of the Dragon (yawn) for a bit.


They'll get you going!


PPFDOTM


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> PPFDOTM



@PeteXXX will be a bit peeved...


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2022)

Time I was in bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time I was in bed. I has a tired.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2022)

Morning y'all
How can it be September already !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> How can it be September already !



Dunno, just when l was enjoying August


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2022)

Uncle ernie hasn't published who is visiting yet got to wait till tomorrow 
It's another nice start to the day outside with a layer of cloud


----------



## dave r (1 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning y'all
> How can it be September already !



Where did that go?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2022)

Morning .
Did I have a good night ? 
B***dy marvelous ! 
Our smoke alarm woke us up at 2.30! 
B***dy thing went off as I went to bed but assumed that it was my wife's burnt toast ! I could smell it upstairs . 
I will now have to see which one's battery is flat .
That has set me up nicely for today ! It is grey here ! It looks like Friday's weather is here already ! Just as we are about to head off to Bournemouth ! 
I'm not usually this grumpy ! But !


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> @PeteXXX will be a bit peeved...



Technically, I could still win because @classic33 didn't say 'No Returns'


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Our smoke alarm woke us up at 2.30!
> B***dy thing went off as I went to bed but assumed that it was my wife's burnt toast ! I could smell it upstairs .
> I will now have to see which one's battery is flat .



We always replace all the alarm batteries together makes it much easier in deciding


----------



## DCLane (1 Sep 2022)

Back to work today after a very long time off: I used my carried leave from 2019-2021 plus this year's leave. Apart from a week in late July for re-sit students I've been off work all summer.

I _did_ suggest to SWMBO that I _might_ not want to go back, so could decide to be a kept husband. _That_ got short shrift


----------



## oldwheels (1 Sep 2022)

Dry and getting sunny. Another hot day in prospect I think. 
Not ideal for travelling by car but on the ferry it means I can get out on the open deck.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2022)

Removed 4 detectors and tested the batteries. All of them read over 9 volts. One of the detectors made a lot of noise when I removed it so I'm wondering if it is faulty . What's the betting that they don't make that type any more and the lot will need replacing !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Sep 2022)

This isn't the weather they promised me !


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2022)

Lovely day here, misty and a little cool when I was out for my walk earlier but now really brightened up. Will be another warm one. Will go for before work.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> We always replace all the alarm batteries together makes it much easier in deciding


Used to right the date the battery went in, on the batteries, with a marker pen.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Removed 4 detectors and tested the batteries. All of them read over 9 volts. One of the detectors made a lot of noise when I removed it so I'm wondering if it is faulty . What's the betting that they don't make that type any more and the lot will need replacing !



we often change all of ours, when one goes. pretty expensive but I don't like getting open up in the middle of the night by sirens


----------



## rockyroller (1 Sep 2022)

ok can I go back to bed now?


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ok can I go back to bed now?


Why not!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Used to right the date the battery went in, on the batteries, with a marker pen.



Still do here


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Sep 2022)

I don't have any detectors, l have dogs and they don't need batteries just one meal a day


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Runner beans have been affected by the wind again


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Sep 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I don't have any detectors, l have dogs and they don't need batteries just one meal a day



I just have one in the hall. I am a rebel and haven't updated to the 3 interlinked ones the Scottish Government told us to. When they pay for them I might consider it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2022)

I didn't have a coffee until after midday. It tasted superb accompanied by a garlic sausage and smoked cheese sandwich.

123/69. The batteries in my new blood pressure monitor didn't work so boo to Omcron.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2022)

Warm, breezy and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept really well (goodness me, did I need that!) and have had a very productive morning. Done a load of laundry, and it's all hanging outside in the sunshine. All the shopping has been cleared up and put away. The YS "finest" meatballs are now simmering in the spicy tomato sauce I made yesterday, the chicken breasts and the pork steaks have been split up into bags and put in the freezer, and the bones from the chicken I cooked a week and a bit ago are simmering away with the jellied cooking juices from said chicken to make a batch of stock.

It's bin day tomorrow (delayed as a result of the Bank Holiday), and so the bones can be wrapped in paper later, after I've strained them from the stock and put in the green wheelie bin that's already sitting outside my gate. No black bag, there's hardly anything in it.

Have also backed up my writing. Made doubly sure I didn't accidentally delete stuff like I did with the last chapter. That caused no end of headaches trying to reconstruct the lost sections, so I am extra careful now. I usually (although not always) back stuff up every couple of days or so.

This afternoon I have to wash some stuff that needs recycling (meat trays, cat food pouches) and then I'm of a mind to head off on a bicycular foraging trip to check out a stand of hazel in a nearby hedgerow.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I just have one in the hall. I am a rebel and haven't updated to the 3 interlinked ones the Scottish Government told us to. When they pay for them I might consider it.



I already had one in the hall but my family gave me the new ones. Unfortunately they do not interlink properly and the kitchen heat detector fell down as the adhesive failed and has not been replaced as I cannot use ladders anymore. These were recommended by another relative who is an electrician so not el cheepo type. They have not been back to try again as it is a whole day and quite expensive. A local electrician who is a school pal of my son’s has so far failed to turn up probably as it would be a favour rather than a paid job.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Sep 2022)

Back home after a frustrating trip on our latest ferry which I dislike for a variety of reasons. Could not get into my car on the car deck as a motorhome was parked too close to my driver door and people kept trying to squeeze past causing danger to my wing mirrors until I blocked them from trying. Passenger area is too crowded. Suitable for short distance commuters and the outer deck was crammed with touroid.
Drive up the road was as bad with a clown in front who kept diving into passing places when any vehicle approaching was sighted even if it was already stopped. Took several expressions of displeasure before they finally got the hint and let me past.
Now rested a bit do need to finish the food unpacking next.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Sep 2022)

what if you're waiting for "the other shoe to drop", but you don't hear it, because it's a sneaker?


----------



## rockyroller (1 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why not!



I love visiting my elderly Mother. we get up early for breakfast, then we take a nap. it's wonderful


----------



## rockyroller (1 Sep 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I don't have any detectors, l have dogs and they don't need batteries just one meal a day



wonder if they can detect carbon monoxide ... google says no, "no pet can identify the gas" because CO lacks any scent whatsoever. Exposure can lead to carbon monoxide poisoning in both humans and pets


----------



## rockyroller (1 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I just have one in the hall. I am a rebel and haven't updated to the 3 interlinked ones the Scottish Government told us to. When they pay for them I might consider it.



you know they require it, for your own good, right? we have them on 4 floors. it's pretty annoying when they all go off because 1 is having a false alarm issue. but you only need 1 true alarm missed, to die a preventable death ...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wonder if they can detect carbon monoxide ... google says no, "no pet can identify the gas" because CO lacks any scent whatsoever. Exposure can lead to carbon monoxide poisoning in both humans and pets



Since we do not burn any fossil fuels inside the house and heating/hot water etc is by an external appliance with an external venting system ,it isn't an issue.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with ham & mustard, the other with cheddar and pineapple chutney, plus a tomato, an orange, some strawberries, a handful of grapes and two 

Lunch things have been washed up along with the recycling. Now just chilling for a bit before I go for a ride.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Sep 2022)

Mrs Tiggy-winkle reappeared last night and has knocked over the wildlife camera 🦔


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Sep 2022)

i just had a slice of cheshire cheese from the deli lady.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2022)

Time I threw some appropriate clothing on and got on my bike.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2022)

I'm in Wisbech. They have smelly fields here! 😐


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Wisbech. They have smelly fields here! 😐



Watch out for 🥕


----------



## postman (1 Sep 2022)

Tomorrow is Mrs P's 65th 🎂.Told no presents no flowers,what is on the cards is a charity head shave,not mine hers.She has always had short hair,as a Police lady hair pulling by customers yes customers or clients as the daft pc world calls them.Was a hazard,but tomorrow will be a major change.It's going to be interesting.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I didn't have a coffee until after midday. It tasted superb accompanied by a garlic sausage and smoked cheese sandwich.
> 
> 123/69. The batteries in my new blood pressure monitor didn't work so boo to Omcron.


Did you remove the "Remove before use" tag, and is that your reading after finding batteries that did work?


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2022)

It's getting a bit chilly. Looks like our nice weather might be coming to and end.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you remove the "Remove before use" tag, and is that your reading after finding batteries that did work?



No, they were those cheap AA batteries which may once have held a charge but no longer have enough to power it up above 30mmHg. Yes, those are the readings with working batteries. I took them out of my old non-validated BP monitor.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> It's getting a bit chilly. Looks like our nice weather might be coming to and end.



Yes, it was beginning to feel autumnal at the very end of August. Though, because of the drought, the trees have been looking autumnal since mid July.


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, they were those cheap AA batteries which may once have held a charge but no longer have enough to power it up above 30mmHg. Yes, those are the readings with working batteries. I took them out of my old non-validated BP monitor.


Taken once you'd calmed down?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Second cuppa went down well
> Runner beans have been affected by the wind again



That makes a change , its often me thats affected by the runner beans and the wind


----------



## Gwylan (1 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Back home after a frustrating trip on our latest ferry which I dislike for a variety of reasons. Could not get into my car on the car deck as a motorhome was parked too close to my driver door and people kept trying to squeeze past causing danger to my wing mirrors until I blocked them from trying. Passenger area is too crowded. Suitable for short distance commuters and the outer deck was crammed with touroid.
> Drive up the road was as bad with a clown in front who kept diving into passing places when any vehicle approaching was sighted even if it was already stopped. Took several expressions of displeasure before they finally got the hint and let me past.
> Now rested a bit do need to finish the food unpacking next.



I like the word "touroid"


----------



## Gwylan (1 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I love visiting my elderly Mother. we get up early for breakfast, then we take a nap. it's wonderful



Best snooze of the day, the one after breakfast.


----------



## Gwylan (1 Sep 2022)

Well I'm trying gin to cope with the COVID booster. Stolen a day from me.
At my age that starts to be a significant percentage of remaining time.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2022)

No smelly fields where I am now!


----------



## classic33 (1 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> No smelly fields where I am now!


Killer carrots!


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2022)

Looking out the window, I see a nice Labrador taking its owner for a walk.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2022)

Had a lovely two and a bit hour bimble in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres. The bimble resulted in half a pannier bag full of hazelnuts - more than I thought given how stressed the bushes looked. Hardly any leaves on them. The quality of the filberts is yet to be ascertained, although I'm not terribly confident. A lot of the fallen ones I stepped on were empty.

Having said that, I did a detour on the way home, and one of my hedgerow apple trees has a very promising crop. They're some kind of Russet - quite red, but with the characteristic rough skin. A bite into a tiddly one says they're near enough ready, so I picked a few. Will go back tomorrow and pick some more, but it's a jeans, long sleeves and gloves job as there's a lot of brambles.

And the walnut trees growing at random in the corner of a field have a good crop on them too. The nuts are small, but cracking one open has revealed that the shells are nicely full. I need to get there before the squirrels...

Cats have been fed, a  has been tipped down the hatch and it's time to investigate what I shall have for supper.


----------



## Hebe (1 Sep 2022)

Apparently our solar, battery and car charger installation is happening next week. I will be very happy if that is the case.
Forecast is for heavy rain tonight and the wind is picking up. Blue bin and black box out. The back tyre of my Vita has a slow puncture so I cheated and rode my daughter’s bike instead.


----------



## postman (1 Sep 2022)

Did some more undercoating of parts of the house,now ready for black gloss,but the weather is forecasted wet for over a week,flipping heck.Going to York all day tomorrow Mrs P wants to spend her birthday 🎂there.


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2022)

Lovely supper of a tomato, basil and mozzarella salad, with bread & butter on the side.

I had half a tomato in my salad. But the tomato in question weighed nearly 16 ounces.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2022)

@biggs682 Have you been past Isham towards Kettering yet? It looks like the new bike path from the traffic lights will go all the way to the A14, past the Amazon depot being built, once it's finished!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2022)

Come on Ernie.. It's nearly tomorrow now... 👍


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2022)

Treat time 

Chocolate covered cream bun.

All mine!!!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Treat time
> 
> Chocolate covered cream bun.
> 
> All mine!!!



I had three non-malfunctioning Custard Creams


----------



## Reynard (1 Sep 2022)

Following transfer deadline day. It's always good for comedy value and today's been no exception.

Not expecting any incomings at teh Emirates tonight, but Hector Bellerin has toddled off back to Spain on a free. So much for the eye candy...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I had three non-malfunctioning Custard Creams



Custard too dry again. I blame the drought. I don't think it's a Brexit thing as such.


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2022)

Decided to go to a pub gig after work and the singer insisted on trying out the new Christmas song he has been writing. In September! Bah! Humbug!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Custard too dry again. I blame the drought. I don't think it's a Brexit thing as such.



No, these were fully functioning Custard Creams so Brexit can't be the issue, here... 👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Decided to go to a pub gig after work and the singer insisted on trying out the new Christmas song he has been writing. In September! Bah! Humbug!



There's a time for everything but there's a reasonable case to be made that it's nowhere near now!


----------



## Gwylan (1 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Come on Ernie.. It's nearly tomorrow now... 👍



Sorry, but I'm sure it's my turn this month. 
What sort of bike could I get £1 Mio?


----------



## Gwylan (1 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Well I'm trying gin to cope with the COVID booster. Stolen a day from me.
> At my age that starts to be a significant percentage of remaining time.



Thanks everyone. I'm trying a revolutionary new treatment 
A large G&T with paracetamol and ibuprofen on the side 

It may kill me, but I'll be happy and not in pain


----------



## DCLane (2 Sep 2022)

The local road sweeper is going round again - it seems to do the area where I live once a fortnight. But it always comes round near midnight.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> The local road sweeper is going round again - it seems to do the area where I live once a fortnight. But it always comes round near midnight.


Not as much traffic on the roads?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> @biggs682 Have you been past Isham towards Kettering yet? It looks like the new bike path from the traffic lights will go all the way to the A14, past the Amazon depot being built, once it's finished!



Yes I noticed it a couple of weeks ago , must admit I prefer the small road from Pytchley that comes out by McDonald's on the ind estate if I am going through Kettering on the bike but the new path will give us another option


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2022)

Morning y'all
Friday at last
Garden birds have been fed
Kettle is on and the tea pot is waiting


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Come on Ernie.. It's nearly tomorrow now... 👍



£50 coming our way 
First cuppa going down well


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not as much traffic on the roads?



More parked tin boxes so the gutter remains full of clutter?


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yes I noticed it a couple of weeks ago , must admit I prefer the small road from Pytchley that comes out by McDonald's on the ind estate if I am going through Kettering on the bike but the new path will give us another option



Yes, the Pytchley road is much better. 
That there A509 is a horrible road to ride, isn't it! The only bit I do is up from the Weetabix bridge to the Orlingbury Road.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes, the Pytchley road is much better.
> That there A509 is a horrible road to ride, isn't it! The only bit I do is up from the Weetabix bridge to the Orlingbury Road.



Same


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2022)

A gentle sprinkle of rain is falling


----------



## DCLane (2 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not as much traffic on the roads?



Good point. I _did_ wonder whether they're renting it as a contract and it's cheaper being used in others' down-time.



PeteXXX said:


> More parked tin boxes so the gutter remains full of clutter?


It's definitely on the main road each time, which is about 50 feet as the crow flies, although down a big drop. That won't have parked cars on it.

It's also been down the side roads occasionally I'm guessing, as it's loud and I can follow the noise. Mine doesn't have parked cars although some of the rest do.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> I like the word "touroid"



Sums up the attitude of many who do not profit but are pestered by them and unable to go about our daily lives in peace.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> The local road sweeper is going round again - it seems to do the area where I live once a fortnight. But it always comes round near midnight.



We used to have a manual one on the Main Street and the local joke was 
"What travels the length of the street without touching the ground?"
"Dyke's brush"
That was not his real name since being a native he had a nickname which he was always known by.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Sep 2022)

Light rain and brisk wind with worse for tomorrow.
Just now at nearly 0930 I have to put the kitchen light back on to see what I am doing.
Food mostly unpacked but still some to be sorted for the freezer. Clothes still not started unpacking yet.
Now waiting on a GP to call to discuss my latest blood results. Don't like the sound of that.
Ernie however has coughed up £100 this month.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2022)

Ernie missed my numbers this month 😔


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2022)

A nice & slow start to my weekend. No Friday bike ride for a meal & drink out though as I have to drive this evening - for the first time in 3 weeks!

Ernie has been good enough to donate £125 to my cause which, considering what I've got planned this month, is most welcome.


----------



## Ripple (2 Sep 2022)

Googled info about unions. Doesn't look good for security officers. And from what I found you will get help only after 4 payments which is after 4 months. So rough £50 a month possibly for nothing ... hmmm, nope.


----------



## tyred (2 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Ernie missed my numbers this month 😔



I think he was detained at Sue's at No. 22.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Sep 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Since we do not burn any fossil fuels inside the house and heating/hot water etc is by an external appliance with an external venting system ,it isn't an issue.



sounds like a riddle!


----------



## rockyroller (2 Sep 2022)

busy weekend but we get Monday off


----------



## Gwylan (2 Sep 2022)

Still cannot get the dried on paint off a favourite polo shirt! 
Think HID will assign it to the duster box, if she finds it. What is this dusting she speaks of?
Have to hide it and be sure to wear it when we have "company"


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2022)

Hot summer fruits drink time


----------



## woodbutchmaster (2 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> sounds like a riddle!



I just read through what l had written and you are correct, it is foolish to utter a rebuff, has the "penny dropped" , is it a riddle?


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I think he was detained at Sue's at No. 22.



They said she was too good for him
She was haughty, proud and chic
But Ernie got his cocoa there Three times every week.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2022)

Warm, mostly overcast and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well. Very odd dream about racing drivers dressed in two-tone blue overalls and cat shows and sitting in a university lecture hall. No, I've not figured it out, either... 

Have had a quiet morning. I picked tomatoes - irritatingly I'm about half a pound short to make a full batch of chutney tomorrow, so will have to wait till Monday. It's just easier on the maths that way. I've also picked through the filberts I foraged yesterday, removing any extra greenery. They've been spread out on a large tray outside to dry. I also spotted some more in another place on the way home last night, so I'll go and investigate later.

Plan on an afternoon writing and watching the Hundred, and then later, I'll go out and do a bit more foraging. At this time of year, the bike chooses itself, as I need the rack and panniers. 

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## pawl (2 Sep 2022)

Stupid me I put my Optilabs prescription sun glasses on the car roof while I removed my jumper.What happened next Yep I drove of with the specs still on the roof . Glasses ended under the wheels of a following car.
New pair ordered


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Sep 2022)

The 67 plate truck I'm driving today has 1,094, 783 km on the odometer.

Edit: I fibbed.. 1,094,783.1 km


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2022)

Two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with chicken liver pate, one with sliced avocado, plus a tomato, the last of the strawberries, some grapes and two


----------



## oldwheels (2 Sep 2022)

Heavy rain showers all day so only out as far as the dustbin and to the car to retrieve a missing bag of bread flour. No bread flour in Aldi or Lidl so had to resort to Tesco to keep the stock up.
GP phone appointment seems to have been organised by a nurse despite me telling her not to bother as they had not contacted me with any detected problems. According to latest scans I have gallstones which I already knew about but nothing else sinister detected. He wants me to increase frequency of blood tests tho'.
Saw an interesting small group of mature touring cyclists yesterday while waiting for a ferry. Rather reminded me of a book on my kindle about the adventures of a group of mostly retired but definitely not poor South Africans "doing" Europe by bike.
They all had the same kind of bike, probably hired but a variety of luggage. Some had lots and one had very little.
In Germany they worked out that they did about 20Km per litre of beer with added shots of cognac sometimes.
They had the advantage they said of no wives handy to restrain them.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2022)

It's gone rather dark here all of a sudden...


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2022)

And there goes the end of day working hooter , it's my weekend


----------



## Gwylan (2 Sep 2022)

Trivia, afternoon ride. Had to push my bike up a hill. But got sidetracked by the blackberries. Truly amazing, perfectly ripe and unctuous.
Disturbed by the phone. My companion wanting to know where I was and why I hadn't caught up. 

Plan to return soon, appropriately equipped, from the upside of said hill. 

Or should I take ice cream in the freezer pot and consume blackberries and ice cream al fresco?

Decisions, decisions


----------



## Hebe (2 Sep 2022)

I have ordered 4kg weights because 3kg is now too light but 5kg is still ambitious.


----------



## Gwylan (2 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have ordered 4kg weights because 3kg is now too light but 5kg is still ambitious.



Who are you planning to dump in the canal?
Scant experience suggest you might need a few more kg to be confident of success.


----------



## Hebe (2 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Who are you planning to dump in the canal?
> Scant experience suggest you might need a few more kg to be confident of success.



Now there's an idea


----------



## dave r (2 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> Now there's an idea



How long is the list?


----------



## Gwylan (2 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> How long is the list?



Time for name names


----------



## Hebe (2 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Time for name names



I couldn’t possibly


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2022)

It didn't rain in the end, although it looked like it might, so off I went by bicycle on another foraging expedition.

The hazel bushes I spotted in that hedge yesterday didn't yield more than a double handful of nuts, but the bushes are still young and likely this is the first time they've fruited. What I picked seems to be the sum of the crop - there is no evidence of empty husks or broken shells on the ground. Plenty of male catkins on them already, so with luck, there will be a more abundant crop next year.

Managed to nearly fill two panniers with apples from one of my regular trees, and there's still loads on it. The tree is ancient, and its location must have probably been part of someone's garden at some point in its life, but now it's just standing randomly by the side of the road. I'd taken some long finger cycling gloves as there's loads of nettles and brambles around it, but when I got there, I realised I'd dropped on when looking for nuts. Hey ho, I have to furkle some thorns out of my thumb...

Cycled back slowly to look for the glove - easy enough to spot, but when I stopped, I totally forgot I had about 15kg of apples on board, so bike, apples and me capsized sideways into the grass. Fortunately without an audience this time. 

I've banged my left shoulder and elbow, and there's a spectacular bruise on my left knee where I got walloped by the crank / pedal.

Cats have been fed, I've got a  and I've put the curry on to warm.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2022)

Just been told we are heading towards the smoke tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2022)

Thai red curry, rice and braised fennel for supper.

An odd combo, I know, but the fennel really needed using.

There is a cream cake with my name on it in the fridge for later.


----------



## tyred (2 Sep 2022)

I walked to the shop after work and stepped in dog shoot that must have been on the pavement  lazy, inconsiderate🤬


----------



## postman (2 Sep 2022)

Mrs P has decided to delay head shave,she does not want any trouble with immigration and her passport photo so shave will be delayed.


----------



## postman (2 Sep 2022)

Postman was happy today,the train back from York to Leeds had a conductor guard chap checking tickets,he found two passengers on our carriage who had innocently under paid on their tickets he had a long word with both of them then made them buy new tickets on the train which were more expensive and even refused to refund one for the incorrect ticket telling her she should contact the issuing company.The young lad next to us had bought a ticket online saying he had a railcard,when asked to produce the card for the guard he admitted he had no such card.


----------



## tyred (2 Sep 2022)

My computer wants to install an updated version of Opera.


----------



## classic33 (2 Sep 2022)

postman said:


> Postman was happy today,the train back from York to Leeds had a conductor guard chap checking tickets,he found two passengers on our carriage who had innocently under paid on their tickets he had a long word with both of them then made them buy new tickets on the train which were more expensive and even refused to refund one for the incorrect ticket telling her she should contact the issuing company.


The ticket machines in local stations are great for selling tickets at the wrong price.


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2022)

I think I shall have my cream cake now.


----------



## Hebe (2 Sep 2022)

Happy birthday to Mrs @postman !


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I think I shall have my cream cake now.



Well isn't that fahncy.
(Said the man heating up an artisanal mushroom and sausage pizza with truffle oil added)


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Sep 2022)

Happy birthday, Mrs. @postman ,
many happy returns of the day!


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2022)

Ooops, I should have remembered. Thanks for the reminder. 

Happy birthday to Mrs @postman


----------



## Reynard (2 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Well isn't that fahncy.
> (Said the man heating up an artisanal mushroom and sausage pizza with truffle oil added)



Well, it's one of my yellow sticker jobbies, so hardly fancy


----------



## Gwylan (2 Sep 2022)

Have I wandered into a village in another dimension?


----------



## Jenkins (3 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cycled back slowly to look for the glove - easy enough to spot, but when I stopped, I totally forgot I had about 15kg of apples on board, so bike, apples and me capsized sideways into the grass. Fortunately without an audience this time.
> 
> I've banged my left shoulder and elbow, and there's a spectacular bruise on my left knee where I got walloped by the crank / pedal.


This is one of those posts where you don't know whether to use the laugh OR the hugs button.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Sep 2022)

Quick ride out this afternoon while the good weather lasts. After a shower I then spent an hour and a half sitting in the deck chair in the back garden doing a few online learning courses on the work's laptop ahead of a completely new procesing system coming in at the end of September. Coffee & squash helped take away the boredom.

Then this evening was the return of live music - Holiday Ghosts at The Smokehouse in Ipswich. Only a small venue, but absolutely boiling inside. Saturday evening will see me at Norwich Waterfront for more live music - Coach Party this time.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> This is one of those posts where you don't know whether to use the laugh OR the hugs button.



Laugh away if you must - no major damage done.  At least, this time, I didn't topple over gracelessly with a backpack full of tomatoes. I had an audience for that one...


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Anyways, I'm going the head off to bed via a nice long hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2022)

Awake early so going for a ride


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2022)

21 glorious miles completed
Garden birds have been fed
Tea brewing


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2022)

I'm on grandchildren duty this morning as MrsPete & No1 daughter are doing a Boot Fair.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Sep 2022)

Heavy rain in prospect for the next couple of days but sun is trying to break through just now. Probably not last long.
Library day and I have an email telling me a book I cannot remember asking for has arrived.
There is one I must request about a kayak trip by somebody who lives here now and is currently off on a year long trip I think round the whole British Isles. I never seriously did kayaking but dabbled a bit with double kayaks we had and also an open canoe on Loch Lomond.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Heavy rain in prospect for the next couple of days but sun is trying to break through just now. Probably not last long.
> Library day and I have an email telling me a book I cannot remember asking for has arrived.
> There is one I must request about a kayak trip by somebody who lives here now and is currently off on a year long trip I think round the whole British Isles. I never seriously did kayaking but dabbled a bit with double kayaks we had and also an open canoe on Loch Lomond.


Could it be this guy? Long shot, I know.

View: https://twitter.com/LifeAfloat/status/1565897780933132289


----------



## mybike (3 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Heavy rain in prospect for the next couple of days but sun is trying to break through just now. Probably not last long.
> Library day and I have an email telling me a book I cannot remember asking for has arrived.
> There is one I must request about a kayak trip by somebody who lives here now and is currently off on a year long trip I think round the whole British Isles. I never seriously did kayaking but dabbled a bit with double kayaks we had and also an open canoe on Loch Lomond.



Looks like you may be copping it now on weather radar.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2022)

Heathrow looks busy


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, though it took me a while to drop off. Everything has just subsided to a general ache now rather than anything being ouchie hurty, although the bruise on my knee is quite spectacular. Nuts are spread out in the sun to dry, and the apples have been triaged and are spread out in some storage trays. The damaged ones (I picked a fair few of the windfalls) will be diverted into a crumble and the next batch of chutney.

It is Madam Poppy's 13th birthday today. I've taken a pork steak out of the freezer for the girls to share later. Popcorn does ok for a senior cat. Sure, she's lost a little bit of weight and she's a bit creaky these days, but she certainly hasn't lost any of her chutzpah and still rules the household with an iron paw. Love her to bits. 

I plan on a quiet afternoon writing and watching the cricket.

Almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Sep 2022)

A crunchy acorn walk to the shops earlier today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2022)

Finally back online; the landlord has kindly let me piggyback off their connection until I have my own sorted out.


----------



## Gwylan (3 Sep 2022)

Hop Festival this weekend. Heaving, have to drink beer out of plastic glasses.

Far too many people, in my opinion. But what do I know.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Sep 2022)

We are taking advantage of the doppler effect to decide whether it's worth heading out on to the patio to see what interesting aircraft might be in sight. ( Didn't work so well for the Eurofighter a couple of days ago, that thing is fast! )


----------



## pawl (3 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I slept well, though it took me a while to drop off. Everything has just subsided to a general ache now rather than anything being ouchie hurty, although the bruise on my knee is quite spectacular. Nuts are spread out in the sun to dry, and the apples have been triaged and are spread out in some storage trays. The damaged ones (I picked a fair few of the windfalls) will be diverted into a crumble and the next batch of chutney.
> 
> ...



Hope you have recovered from your mishap of yesterday


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast*, one with ham, one with cream cheese, plus some cherry tomatoes, a nectarine, some grapes and two 

* the new Warburtons sugar free loaf. Not worth it at the full whack of £1.20, it's near enough tasteless and nowhere near as nice as my usual mid-range Tesco own brand wholemeal. On sticker though, I'm a lot less fussy.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> Hope you have recovered from your mishap of yesterday



Yes, thanks. Other than just feeling a bit stiff. Was just a brain fart after coming to a stop.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Hop Festival this weekend. Heaving, have to drink beer out of plastic glasses.
> 
> Far too many people, in my opinion. But what do I know.



Time to revive the pewter tankard! 

The plastic waste must be horrendous...


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Forgot to mention, I spent a good chunk of yesterday evening talking my bookseller friend through how to replace the brake levers (and cables) on his bike.

The bike (bought secondhand) is one of the many flavours of late 80s / early 90s steel Raleigh MTBs - decent enough cromoly frame but bargain basement components. It came with those godawful plastic brake levers, so I got him a used pair of Shimano alloy ones that are compatible with cantilever brakes. In retrospect, I should also have got him a set of new cables and some decent brake blocks.

It's a shame he's over the other side of the country (Gloucester). It's far harder to try and explain via FB messenger than to actually knuckle down and tinker.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's a shame he's over the other side of the country (Gloucester). It's far harder to try and explain via FB messenger than to actually knuckle down and tinker.



It's suprisingly difficult to explain how to set canti/v-brakes because it can come down to a couple of tips followed by "now keep faffing about with them until they go against the wheels with a nice _thunk_..." Oddly I managed this today on a rear brake, but the front stayed mildly squishy.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's suprisingly difficult to explain hoe to set canti/v-brakes because it can come down to a couple of tips followed by "now keep faffing about with them until they go against the wheels with a nice _thunk_..." Oddly I managed this today on a rear brake, but the front stayed mildly squishy.



We haven't actually managed to get that far yet... 

He'd been trying to work out how to get the rather crimped cable back into the outer.

No experience with v-brakes here, but cantis, the biggie is the cable tension on the actual caliper - the bit that goes through the hooked hanger doodad at the end of the brake cable. A couple of mm either way can make such a BIG difference.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Sep 2022)

Dreadful weather currently. Wet and windy as forecast.
Went down to the pharmacy to collect some meds ordered over a week ago. Nowhere to park so just double parked on the street blocking off some touroid cars but if they complain they can go jump off the pier so far as I am concerned.
Strangely I was given some meds I had not requested but did not find out till back home. Need to enquire later whether this was surgery or pharmacy initiative as I got something I no longer use.

As a contrast to the poshish cyclists on Thursday there was also a guy in his twenties with a decent looking steel drop handlebar bike. He had long straggly not very clean looking hair, clothing in tatters with holes in the sleeves of his jersey and ragged trousers. Worse than shabby chic. Looked to be a regular cyclist by his handling of the bike which had what may have been camping gear on the back.
The weather matches my current mood which is s bit dismal.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Just brought my tray of nuts in from outside, as while it's still about 25C, it's suddenly gone horribly dark.

Managed to discard another handful of the husks.


----------



## Hebe (3 Sep 2022)

Madam Poppy's a teenage kitty now 😍 hope she enjoys her birthday steak. Our two girls are desperately excited and vocal, we think because of a dead pigeon on a nearby low hedge.
A quietly productive day. Took my Vita to the LBS because I'm fed up with failing to fix a slow puncture on the rear. Collected the new  from Sainsbury's then had to get the bus back because they were too heavy to carry. Despite the fact that I was carrying twice as much extra weight as them all the time two years ago. Walked back into town this afternoon to collect the Vita which had also had a mini service, now running beautifully. Laundry done, car on charge and three chapters into a new book.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> Madam Poppy's a teenage kitty now 😍 hope she enjoys her birthday steak. Our two girls are desperately excited and vocal, we think because of a dead pigeon on a nearby low hedge.



Oh, it'll go down without touching the sides if I know the girls... 

I've had Poppy since she was three and a half months old - such a wonderfully bonkers (and typically tortie) companion.

Lexi has just stolen my sweaty cycling base layer from the laundry bag, and it's having the same effect on her as catnip.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

i was right about it having gone rather dark.

It is raining here.


----------



## Hebe (3 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lexi has just stolen my sweaty cycling base layer from the laundry bag, and it's having the same effect on her as catnip.


 One of ours does exactly this with Mr Hebe's running gear  to the extent that we have one of his old tshirts in her cat carrier...


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Not just raining, absolutely BELTING it down...


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> One of ours does exactly this with Mr Hebe's running gear  to the extent that we have one of his old tshirts in her cat carrier...



OTOH Poppy prefers *clean* laundry...


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

It has stopped raining, so I've gone and gotten some potatoes for tonight's supper from the utility room behind the garage. I don't think I need to water the tomatoes since Mother Nature has done it for me.

Just made myself a nice


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Sep 2022)

Three nights of camping planned, thunderstorms forecast... if you don't hear from me after Wednesday, I was either struck by lightning or a nearby tree was and i got taken out by a falling limb. Wish me luck!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2022)

No rain here in Hamtun but there is a warm wind blowing, and not just because we had a juicily melting Camembert on hot crusty bread for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2022)

Nearly time to walk the 🐶


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2022)

Very wet here today. Got a bit wet on this morning's ride. I did also venture for a very short ride on my fixed wheel Raleigh which was the bike I was riding when I got T-boned and had been repaired by a local bike shop at the driver's expense. I hadn't really looked at it until today. I just didn't feel comfortable on fixed wheel for now so I fitted a freewheel. I realised that the bike shop had put a new wheel in to replace the one that got run over but they had cross-threaded the track sprocket and put it on without grease which all explains why it was so difficult to unscrew the track sprocket despite it only ever having been ridden a short distance. Threads on the hub aren't great after that but the freewheel seems to have taken. It should stay on okay I think but I worry about what might happen when I remove it at some point in the future. Sad to see a brand new hub being damaged by incompetent workmanship, especially when it was done by a professional bike shop. Who would be so ham-fisted that they can't manage to screw on a track sprocket properly? 

I did go for a 3.5 mile ride then on it and it rides fine, I could ride it up a modest hill okay so my strength is definitely coming back post-accident. Still toying with the idea of shoving a Sturmey in though to make it easier in the hills. 

The paintwork really is a mess now but I suppose that's the result of being pushed along the road. I might mention to my solicitor who is dealing with the insurance company that the bike repair isn't particularly up to my standard.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2022)

It's official i don't enjoy London ..... sorry


----------



## oldwheels (3 Sep 2022)

Looking out my front windows it has got pretty dark but I can see a square rig ship creeping slowly up the Sound under full sail. There is practically no wind just now which explains the slow speed and probably a bit of tide helping them along as well.
Don’t know how they handle the sails but furling manually in the dark would not be fun as they are probably heading into the bay soon.
We seem to be getting a lot of the square riggers in here now with a mix of training ships and ones carrying paying passengers.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Lovely supper of chicken in a mushroom tarragon and cream sauce, mashed potatoes and a tomato salad. 

The girls shared a pork loin steak.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's official i don't enjoy London ..... sorry



Depends what bits you "do" I find.

London is a great city if you stay away from all the touristy stuff. There are lovely parks, great walks, interesting street markets...


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2022)

Police helicopter overhead has suddenly developed a fault. There's open ground if it can gain the height to auto rotate, but it's in the "Deadmans Curvre" at present.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not just raining, absolutely BELTING it down...


Not a drop here, all day.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> We are taking advantage of the doppler effect to decide whether it's worth heading out on to the patio to see what interesting aircraft might be in sight. ( Didn't work so well for the Eurofighter a couple of days ago, that thing is fast! )


Did you see the "City of Lincoln" the other day, or either the P-51 or Spitfire?


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> We haven't actually managed to get that far yet...
> 
> He'd been trying to work out how to get the rather crimped cable back into the outer.
> 
> No experience with v-brakes here, but cantis, the biggie is the cable tension on the actual caliper - the bit that goes through the hooked hanger doodad at the end of the brake cable. A couple of mm either way can make such a BIG difference.


Fishing line fed through the outer, killick hitch on the cable and pull it through rather than push it through.


----------



## DCLane (3 Sep 2022)

To appease the complaints I've had from son no. 2 for the past five years about selling one of his bikes, we 'bought' it back this evening. Although in reality the family we sold it to kindly donated a now slightly-damaged bike to us. What's he complained about me selling five years ago?

Not the Campag Record-equipped Argon Krypton - oh, no. That's floating about the same club in Leeds we picked this bike up from.
Not his rare Avanti Pista lime green track bike - nope. That went to London.
Not his original Cervelo S3 - not that. Again, it went to London to a rider who's starting the Tour of Britain tomorrow.

But a single-speed conversion of a 24"-wheeled kid's bike!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Depends what bits you "do" I find.
> 
> London is a great city if you stay away from all the touristy stuff. There are lovely parks, great walks, interesting street markets...



The nightmare for us Londoners is when family or friends visit and want to ''do the town.'' We spend most of our time in an intricate web of overlapping villages of variable geography. Though the touristy bits are far more bearable when approached by bike because you seem to arrive without having had to go through the rigmarole of getting there.

(I've had 3 beers.)


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The nightmare for us Londoners is when family or friends visit and want to ''do the town.'' We spend most of our time in an intricate web of overlapping villages of variable geography. Though the touristy bits are far more bearable when approached by bike because you seem to arrive without having had to go through the rigmarole of getting there.
> 
> (I've had 3 beers.)



Yeah, don't I know it...

I always tended to take the bus rather than the tube, as it's nice to just kick back and watch the world go by.

And not just variable geography. The flavour of the world without actually having to travel.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, don't I know it...
> 
> I always tended to take the bus rather than the tube, as it's nice to just kick back and watch the world go by.
> 
> And not just variable geography. The flavour of the world without actually having to travel.



I ave to admit my main interest in London is usually the next train to York; or Paris...


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I always tended to take the bus rather than the tube, as it's nice to just kick back and watch the world go by.



Tinybug has heard that there are double decker buses in the UK, so that's #1 on her "to do" list. Fortunately there's a York-Scarborough service.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tinybug has heard that there are double decker buses in the UK, so that's #1 on her "to do" list. Fortunately there's a York-Scarborough service.



You need to take her on a heritage route which runs the old Routemasters


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yeah, don't I know it...
> 
> I always tended to take the bus rather than the tube, as it's nice to just kick back and watch the world go by.
> 
> And not just variable geography. The flavour of the world without actually having to travel.



Much fun to be had on a Boris Bike, too 😉👍


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tinybug has heard that there are double decker buses in the UK, so that's #1 on her "to do" list. Fortunately there's a York-Scarborough service.


One from Leeds.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> You need to take her on a heritage route which runs the old Routemasters



On York-Scarborough that would take nearly a week...


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Sep 2022)

Tomorrow, I have to bank two nails in the wall to hang a couple of plaques and then move another hole down 1½" to make the pictures level.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> One from Leeds.
> View attachment 659875



Yebbut, the trouble with travelling on one of those, is that we'd end up in Leeds.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Much fun to be had on a Boris Bike, too 😉👍



I'll take your word for it - I'm too short to ride one comfortably


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> on York-Scarborough that would take nearly a week...



I meant in London 

You could always *hire* one though...


----------



## DCLane (3 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yebbut, the trouble with travelling on one of those, is that we'd end up in Leeds.



I have to do that four days a week, but by bike.

The bus goes from the park and ride, which I ride past.


----------



## Reynard (3 Sep 2022)

Cream cake time


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 Sep 2022)

It was the third of September.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yebbut, the trouble with travelling on one of those, is that we'd end up in Leeds.


Possibly 'Uddersfield!


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> It was the third of September.


Still is the 3rd of September.


----------



## postman (3 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> It was the third of September.


What was Accy.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> I have to do that four days a week, but by bike.
> 
> The bus goes from the park and ride, which I ride past.


The X6 wouldn't stop there though.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Tomorrow, I have to bank two nails in the wall to hang a couple of plaques and then move another hole down 1½" to make the pictures level.


Video of you moving the hole, in the wall, down by said amount required.

Get a hammer and just clout the nails in, easier than banking them.


----------



## postman (3 Sep 2022)

It's going to be a cooking free day tomorrow.Part two of Mrs P's Birthday.Son and his gf are coming to Leeds ,lunching at a cafe here in Meanwood,back here for afternoon rest,then evening meal out.What a lovely day to come.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Still is the 3rd of September.


As far as I know, it will be the 3rd of September in a year's time. And the year after that, 3rd September. Inescapable. We're trapped.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2022)

postman said:


> What was Accy.



That day I'll always remember, yes I will cause.....


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2022)

I always post it on this date. So far only @slowmotion has got it. That was three years ago, if my memory serves my right.🤔


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

I didn't know you also celebrated Madam Poppy's birthday @Accy cyclist


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I didn't know you also celebrated Madam Poppy's birthday @Accy cyclist



'Madam Poppy'. Is that one of your 🐱s?🤔


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> As far as I know, it will be the 3rd of September in a year's time. And the year after that, 3rd September. Inescapable. We're trapped.


The first of those will be in
524,134 minutes


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Still is the 3rd of September.



Not now though. It's all over for another year.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not now though. It's all over for another year.


Now its over, 30 minutes ago now.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2022)

Is it Last Night Of The Proms next Saturday? I think it's usually held on the second Saturday in September, but I'm not too sure.🤔


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> 'Madam Poppy'. Is that one of your 🐱s?🤔



She is indeed.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> She is indeed.



My neighbour's......


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> My neighbour's......
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 659879




Oooh, seal point ragdoll.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oooh, seal point ragdoll.



Ah, so there are different types?🤔


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ah, so there are different types?🤔



Yes. Ragdolls come in three patterns - pointed (no white), mitted (white feet) and bicolour (white blaze on face and white feet), and in the following colours; seal, blue, chocolate, lilac, red, cream and tortie. There are tabby versions of the same colours too, but basically a ragdoll is always a pointed cat with or without white.


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yes. Ragdolls come in three patterns - pointed (no white), mitted (white feet) and bicolour (white blaze on face and white feet), and in the following colours; seal, blue, chocolate, lilac, red, cream and tortie. There are tabby versions of the same colours too, but basically a ragdoll is always a pointed cat with or without white.



She (neighbour) told me they cost more than £1000 these days. Is that true?🤔


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> She (neighbour) told me they cost more than £1000 these days. Is that true?🤔



It really does vary, but I'd consider that very expensive for a Ragdoll, even a show quality one. Most breeds are typically around £500-£700 for show quality, a little bit less for pet quality. Would only expect to be paying into four figures for something like a Bengal or a Sphynx or something of that ilk.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

Oh, and that includes full papers, pink slip and 5-generation pedigree from a GCCF registered breeder, full course of kitten vaccinations, early neutering for kittens not on the active register, plus a lifetime of support and advice.

Unlicensed breeders - you pays your money, you takes your chance...


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> It really does vary, but I'd consider that very expensive for a Ragdoll, even a show quality one. Most breeds are typically around £500-£700 for show quality, a little bit less for pet quality. Would only expect to be paying into four figures for something like a Bengal or a Sphynx or something of that ilk.



I think that after my much loved mutt goes to that big kennel in the sky , it's going to be either a Jack Russell pup, a small rescue dog, or a house cat.🤔


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I think that after my much loved mutt goes to that big kennel in the sky , it's going to be either a Jack Russell pup or a house cat.🤔
> 
> View attachment 659880



Don't rule out rescue cats if you do ever decide to join us on the dark side.  Both my girls are rescues from the branch of Cats Protection I volunteer for. I got Poppy as a kitten and Lexi as a young adult. You can also go down the breed rescue route if you're after a specific breed, as most GCCF-registered breed clubs will have a welfare arm as well.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

And speaking of, the girls have gone upstairs to bed. I think I'd better do the same.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Don't rule out rescue cats if you do ever decide to join us on the dark side.  Both my girls are rescues from the branch of Cats Protection I volunteer for. I got Poppy as a kitten and Lexi as a young adult. You can also go down the breed rescue route if you're after a specific breed, as most GCCF-registered breed clubs will have a welfare arm as well.



I've just added small rescue dog to my list. Of course, I'll look at rescue cats if ever I think 'now is the time', after 61 years of dogs.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2022)

Time for some early miles


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you see the "City of Lincoln" the other day, or either the P-51 or Spitfire?



Unfortunately not. We’re a few miles west of the pier and inland a bit ( a mile or so north of Holes Bay. ) When I was running every Sunday morning would see us on Ballard down on the Purbecks, that would be an excellent place to watch from, no crowds and an elevated view.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Video of you moving the hole, in the wall, down by said amount required.
> 
> Get a hammer and just clout the nails in, easier than banking them.



Bloomin' autocerroct!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2022)

I can't do my holes, yet. It's too early.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Could it be this guy? Long shot, I know.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/LifeAfloat/status/1565897780933132289




That is him indeed. He has just had a book published about a past trip visiting all the RNLI stations around Scotland. Not read it but requested it from the library. Will probably arrive in a year or so.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Sep 2022)

Rain battering on my front windows with a brisk wind and not too warm with the windchill.
I thing I will be forced to light my solid fuel stove today to get the house warmed up a bit tho' it usually takes about 4 days of sustained use to get a stable temperature.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2022)

I've decided to move my hole in Metric. It'll be moved down by 43mm.


----------



## Gwylan (4 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> It was the third of September.



I thought it was June.
What did she throw in the water?


----------



## Gwylan (4 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yes. Ragdolls come in three patterns - pointed (no white), mitted (white feet) and bicolour (white blaze on face and white feet), and in the following colours; seal, blue, chocolate, lilac, red, cream and tortie. There are tabby versions of the same colours too, but basically a ragdoll is always a pointed cat with or without white.



That's a sort of knowledge that may never improve the human condition or save your life


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> That's a sort of knowledge that may never improve the human condition or save your life



But now you know it! 🙂


----------



## Gwylan (4 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> But now you know it! 🙂



What have I had to forget to make space for it?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2022)

A nice but hard 43 miles completed
Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa went down well


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> I thought it was June.
> What did she throw in the water?



Different song I think.


----------



## Gwylan (4 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Different song I think.



Oh!


----------



## dave r (4 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Oh!



I thought Accy was remembering a personal anniversary with the first song line.


----------



## Gwylan (4 Sep 2022)

Oh The Temptations!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2022)

I've celebrated moving my hole with a Blueberry Muffin 😎


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2022)

Time for a second cuppa


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2022)

I just changed the bedsheets.

In other news, the 50€ second hand washing machine from work seems to be functioning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I just changed the bedsheets.
> 
> In other news, the 50€ second hand washing machine from work seems to be functioning.



Laundering money again!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> That is him indeed. He has just had a book published about a past trip visiting all the RNLI stations around Scotland. Not read it but requested it from the library. Will probably arrive in a year or so.



After I'd said it was a long shot, I thought about how many people would kayaking around the Scottish Isles....
He's just about to leave the south coast of Mull now the weather's eased up a little.

View: https://twitter.com/LifeAfloat/status/1566355827681886208


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Laundering money again!



Shush, or I won't send your brown envelope....


----------



## pawl (4 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Laundering money again!



15 minute wash should do


----------



## oldwheels (4 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> After I'd said it was a long shot, I thought about how many people would kayaking around the Scottish Isles....
> He's just about to leave the south coast of Mull now the weather's eased up a little.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/LifeAfloat/status/1566355827681886208




I have been following him on twitter.
His present kayak is new and built on the Isle of Man. He drove to Isle of Whithorn and paddled across to collect the new one and left his old one to be refurbished.
Not sure where in the town he currently lives but was on Main St and parked nose in to the railings with the kayak on the roof sticking out into the street which was a total menace. I think he was persuaded to use the car park which was much safer for all concerned.


----------



## pawl (4 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've celebrated moving my hole with a Blueberry Muffin 😎



I’m glad I’d read your earlier post else I might be wondering how a Bluberry Muffin could be so dangerous


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2022)

Third cuppa went down well
Time for a stroll around the block


----------



## slow scot (4 Sep 2022)

If anyone has turned on ITV4 wondering where live coverage of the Tour of Britain has gone I should say that we have horrendous weather up here and I’m assuming helicopters can’t be used for normal coverage.
So there ain’t no tv pictures I’m afraid!!


----------



## Speicher (4 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've celebrated moving my hole with a Blueberry Muffin 😎



I have missed the last 16 pages, and have no idea what this means. 

I am okay (ish) but had brain overload, and extreme tiredlyness.  

Now caught up with "Shetland", are there more than four episodes of the current series, and when is it on, thought it was Mondays.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Sep 2022)

I carried on a little way past my house this morning so my run would finish at 5.55 Km.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2022)

Lights out in under a minute!


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have missed the last 16 pages, and have no idea what this means.



Well. It's not as bad as it sounds


----------



## postman (4 Sep 2022)

Postman has just lost his temper with the Amazon Fire Tablet.This past week its been doing my head in.So i have just had a John Cleese Monty Python moment and i have beaten the front screen casing with my fist,and i have cracked the back panel,a very nice two inch crack Roll on Christmas when i can dump this thing.


----------



## Hebe (4 Sep 2022)

Having seen the limited number of rain-free hours forecast for the next week or so, I tried out a new walking route today. Just under ten miles satisfactorily completed and two more tiles on my veloviewer grid. Weather was windy but mainly dry. Someone went past me on a bike with sunflowers on the back rack


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Sep 2022)

I passed a lady this morning who had a full sized cocker spaniel in some sort of framed backpack. It looked a bit unsettling as she walked towards me, the dog had his head resting on her shoulder and they both had long hair…


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2022)

I accidentally put self raising flour in my crumble mix. I managed to get most of it out and replace it with Plain!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2022)

I think I'm nearly done getting my apartment together; it feels like I'm chasing the mess around the place but it's gradually getting smaller. 

Most importantly I've found my tools and materials and the figures I'd primed for painting so I can start making things again...


----------



## Illaveago (4 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I just have one in the hall. I am a rebel and haven't updated to the 3 interlinked ones the Scottish Government told us to. When they pay for them I might consider it.



Oh ! You are really missing out !
Especially when all 3 go off!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I just have one in the hall. I am a rebel and haven't updated to the 3 interlinked ones the Scottish Government told us to. When they pay for them I might consider it.



Landlords are legally required to supply smoke detectors here, so I have one whether I want to or not. Also they have sealed in batteries, which is probably sensible knowing how people tend to take it out...


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

Warm, sunny and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Did not sleep well (hot flushes, oh joy), but had a productive morning picking the last of the plums from the tree in the garden, and then turning said plums along with some of my foraged apples and some candied ginger into a crumble. All I need to do is shove that into the oven later, and then apply some custard when finished.

Grand Prix listened to and a certain team laughed at. Had a cheese, ham and onion toastie for luncheon.

Now listening to the football. Have a  and a packet of beef monster munch.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> That's a sort of knowledge that may never improve the human condition or save your life



I'm a cat show judge. I have to know this sort of stuff.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Now listening to the football. Have a  and a packet of beef monster munch.



You can still get Monster Munch?

Also: why?


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> You can still get Monster Much?



Yes.



Andy in Germany said:


> Also: why?



I bought them on yellow sticker because the outer packaging (multipack) was damaged.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I bought them on yellow sticker because the outer packaging (multipack) was damaged.



So you felt sorry for it or something?


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> So you felt sorry for it or something?



Cos I'm too tight to pay the full whack


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2022)

We had a ride on the tandem this afternoon  made my day


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> We had a ride on the tandem this afternoon  made my day



l bet you were in front seat position


----------



## Moon bunny (4 Sep 2022)

I’m on a train approaching York.
The carriage seems to have developed some kind of speed shimmy.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (4 Sep 2022)

A young German couple have bought the ancient watermill and house next to where we have our horses. They very kindly bought me a crate of mixed varieties of German beer.....l have just poured myself a bottle of the Augustenfelder Sommerbier chilled and most acceptable on a hot day in the Lot. En tant cordiale !


----------



## oldwheels (4 Sep 2022)

Surprise, surprise. Just after midday the rain stopped and sun appeared so turned out quite a nice afternoon outside. Fresh I think describes it.
Did not venture out on my trike as the roads would be heaving with traffic and not comfortable to cycle.
Vegetation still too wet to scythe the wild flowers bit so just pottered about mostly indoors sorting things and chucking more rubbish out.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

Tomatoes fed and watered. Picked a few more, and I now have enough for a batch of chutney.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2022)

I just went for a little ride from near Folkestone into Dover. The trouble with Dover is that it's at the bottom of a 150 metre hill. So the ride back to the car was not quite so little.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

Saw this earlier @deptfordmarmoset and thought of you:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-62693537


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Saw this earlier @deptfordmarmoset and thought of you:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-62693537


That pub, the Bird's Nest, used to be my local back in the day.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Moon bunny (4 Sep 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I’m on a train approaching York.
> The carriage seems to have developed some kind of speed shimmy.



Bogie hunting, according to some bloke in the Tap on York station.


----------



## Hebe (4 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I accidentally put self raising flour in my crumble mix. I managed to get most of it out and replace it with Plain!



I have a crumble recipe that uses self raising flour. I normally just use whatever is to hand. Tomorrow I’m going to make blackberry and apple crumble.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have a crumble recipe that uses self raising flour. I normally just use whatever is to hand. Tomorrow I’m going to make blackberry and apple crumble.



Likewise me. Plum, apple and ginger currently in the oven.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> l bet you were in front seat position



of course


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have a crumble recipe that uses self raising flour. I normally just use whatever is to hand. Tomorrow I’m going to make blackberry and apple crumble.



That's what mine was, too.. I collected the blackberries in a poo bag when I took the dog out for a walk..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have missed the last 16 pages, and have no idea what this means.
> 
> I am okay (ish) but had brain overload, and extreme tiredlyness.
> 
> Now caught up with "Shetland", are there more than four episodes of the current series, and when is it on, thought it was Mondays.


I don't think your Shetland question has been answered: episode 4 was broadcast on 31 August, so episode 5 should be on Wednesday 7th.


----------



## DCLane (4 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> That's what mine was, too.. I collected the blackberries in a poo bag when I took the dog out for a walk..



As long as you don't get the bags mixed up when snacking on the contents


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> As long as you don't get the bags mixed up when snacking on the contents



One's warm. The other... isn't.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Shush, or I won't send your brown envelope....


Wasn't the deal under a plain wrapping?
Brown envelopes are so last decade.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I’m on a train approaching York.
> The carriage seems to have developed some kind of speed shimmy.


So long as didn't start shaking, you were okay.


----------



## simongt (4 Sep 2022)

Pushed the boat out tonight; ordered a Chinese 'meal for two' with an extra side of stir fried veg, had free delivery, 35% off the price and there's enough for another two meals for the pair of us - ! 
Result - !


----------



## Jenkins (4 Sep 2022)

It's still ridiculously warm & humid here in East Anglia and at last night's gig at Norwich Waterfront, I was sweating just standing still. Don't these places run air conditioning or fans at the very least?

Another three hours of online learning for work completed today with the sessions split by a walk while listening to the Dutch Gand Prix on the radio. I'd like to claim the time I've spent doing these courses over the weekend back, but as all I've done was sit in the sunshine in the garden drinking coffee, squash & (after today's walk) a cold beer while reading stuff mostly unrelated to the work we do, it's not really work is it.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

I had a bowl of spicy noodles tonight. A few leftovers from the fridge, a splosh of stock et voila.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Sep 2022)

Time for a hot chocolate while working out a potential route for tomorrow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I had a bowl of spicy noodles tonight...





Reynard said:


> ...a splosh of stock et voila.



I get that after spicy noodles sometimes; just leave the window open.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> One's warm. The other... isn't.



I like my organic hand warmers.. Especially with the evenings getting cooler 😎


----------



## Jenkins (4 Sep 2022)

That's tomorrow's outing sorted as long as the weather forecast I've just seen is wrong - possibly some rain passing through where I want to go when I want to be there.

If nothing else, at least I'll be able to bring in the recycling bin having just put it out for emptying.


----------



## Reynard (4 Sep 2022)

Just done some paperwork that I've been putting off for a bit. I have to be in the right frame of mind to write a formal letter with just the right degree of snottiness.


----------



## classic33 (4 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just done some paperwork that I've been putting off for a bit. I have to be in the right frame of mind to write a formal letter with just the right degree of snottiness.


What yer complaining about?


----------



## Gwylan (4 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm a cat show judge. I have to know this sort of stuff.



They're all guilty, but I don't think I'm allowed to say that.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Sep 2022)

almost felt like I had heat exhaustion & then jumped in a pool & felt instantly releived


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> What yer complaining about?



Not complaining. Telling someone (via a third party) that they're too damn nosey for their own good.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> They're all guilty, but I don't think I'm allowed to say that.



If they're anything like my two...


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

Anyways, I has a thirsty. Time for a


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, I has a thirsty. Time for a


Just finished one, and a twix.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just finished one, and a twix.



I haven't had a twix in ages... Have just put them on the shopping list for next time.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I haven't had a twix in ages... Have just put them on the shopping list for next time.


Last ones I had, before that was yesterday.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

Spent the rest of the evening identifying, mounting and labelling a batch of FF1600 photos for my archive. For some I've got the full house (series, date, circuit, photographer), for others, the best I could do was identify the circuit and narrow down the dates based on the race number carried on the car.

My head hurts now. But at least I've got a better idea of what to add to my list of stuff that needs chasing down.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

Right, I'm going to toodle pipski. Don't worry about smoking a kipper.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Sep 2022)

Its morning, grey outside, will any rain actually arrive today I wonder. Coffee in bed and thinking museli for breakfast.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2022)

We had a thunder and lightening storm during the night with some rain as well. 
Garden birds have been fed.
Kettle boiling


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2022)

Good morning. Late shift today; I need to tidy the apartment up a bit because tonight is the first video call with Tinybug and she'll want a tour of _everything_.

Must remember to pick up some shelf supports from work.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Clear blue skies


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2022)

Same thunder & lightning as @biggs682 
No idea what time it was, though. 
Bright and sunny now which is good as I'm meeting some mates for coffee & cake and a look at the new MTB Park that's just opened.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Same thunder & lightning as @biggs682
> No idea what time it was, though.
> Bright and sunny now which is good as I'm meeting some mates for coffee & cake and a look at the new MTB Park that's just opened.



The biggest one we had was about 3am but had a few others rumble across earlier.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Sep 2022)

Tour of Britain passes one of our favourite pubs on Saturday about 2:00pm. 🍺🚴‍♀️


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The biggest one we had was about 3am but had a few others rumble across earlier.



Must have been a lot of rain, too, as the hedgehog food bowl was full of water. 2½" at least, and it was under a bit of a cover, too!


----------



## Jameshow (5 Sep 2022)

Just about to take my kids to school again.....😭😭😭


----------



## Gwylan (5 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Just about to take my kids to school again.....😭😭😭



Well done!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2022)

And the winner will be ..........


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2022)

Morning .
We heard and saw some thunder storms last night . I don't think they came too close but we did have some rain .

I was bitten by something on my arm 3 times whilst in Bournemouth . I didn't feel anything at the time but have a swollen wrist and hand from one bite /sting . The swelling is from my hand to halfway up my arm . There were some wasps flying around but I didn't feel anything.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2022)

At work. Commute took four and a half minutes; My test rides take longer than that.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Sep 2022)

Stormy looking morning with wind and rain interspersed with bursts of watery sunshine.
My neighbour has left his flags down so more wind must be in prospect. If he does not remove them the pole bends alarmingly and once while he was at work I got so alarmed I took them down myself.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> And the winner will be ..........



A dead heat followed by 2 months of extra campaigning.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Sep 2022)

On a run along the Roman Road this morning I saw the first sweet chestnut of the season had fallen.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A dead heat followed by 2 months of extra campaigning.



My bookmaker has the odds in the lady's favor.


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A crunchy acorn walk to the shops earlier today.



Seem a lot of them about.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
On line food delivery was running late
Awaiting a parcel to be collected


----------



## Hebe (5 Sep 2022)

Woken at about 2am by Hebe Jr saying "There's thunder and lightning! But I'm already awake so you don't have to wake me up" 
First run of couch to 5k done this morning, with Jo Whiley's audio. Rest of the day holds crumble making, ironing and something else in the way of exercise, not sure what yet. It's raining now.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> At work. Commute took four and a half minutes; My test rides take longer than that.



Mine takes 45 seconds if I go down the stairs slowly but it can be done quicker but I can't be bothered. 😁


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Must have been a lot of rain, too, as the hedgehog food bowl was full of water. 2½" at least, and it was under a bit of a cover, too!



Just been told it was just after 1 am not 3 am so not sure what I heard


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

Warm, overcast and breezy here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, didn't hear any crashing or banging, but it very obviously rained overnight. Today is another chutney making day, so spent the morning peeling and chopping two kilos of tomatoes and a large chunk of ginger. Still have apples and onions to do, and then it can cook away while I do some other things.

Need to get that letter in the post and print out another chapter of my novel to add to the hardcopy version I keep. Not only does it form an extra back-up, it means I have everything at my fingertips if I need to check for continuity and stuff.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Gwylan (5 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just finished one, and a twix.



Aldi, Jazz are very good and a lot cheaper.

Also they do them in a smaller size. Better for the calorie conscious.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

Oh, and I'm a happy bunny... 

A random aside last night by someone on one of the FB stock car groups I lurk on confirmed something for me that's been bugging me for a fair while. I made a guesstimate based on what's in my archive, but couldn't prove it because I didn't have all the information. Now I do - and have two new photos to boot.

Short oval data and stats are much more patchy than stuff from circuit racing, which is what makes it so challenging. But then, when you DO manage to chase down something useful, it's VERY satisfying.


----------



## Gwylan (5 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and I'm a happy bunny...
> 
> A random aside last night by someone on one of the FB stock car groups I lurk on confirmed something for me that's been bugging me for a fair while. I made a guesstimate based on what's in my archive, but couldn't prove it because I didn't have all the information. Now I do - and have two new photos to boot.
> 
> Short oval data and stats are much more patchy than stuff from circuit racing, which is what makes it so challenging. But then, when you DO manage to chase down something useful, it's VERY satisfying.



I'm pleased for you, even though I don't understand a word


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Just been told it was just after 1 am not 3 am so not sure what I heard



Did the earth move and you didn't remember it? 🤔 😂


----------



## tyred (5 Sep 2022)

Had a checkup this morning and they are happy with me, described my recovery as amazing and said I would more than likely still be on crutches if I had been a sedentary person. My ankle will only ever be about 80% as strong as it was however and there will be a risk of arthritis in the future 

He told me to keep cycling and slowly increase the mileage. I didn't tell him about cycling to the Ayr on a loaded Brompton in June


----------



## Illaveago (5 Sep 2022)

Another 5 minute job !
Just discovered that our toilet flush valve is leaking . I thought that it was lime scale build up . I removed part of the unit . Well designed in having a bayonet fitting . De scaled it and put it back . The flush works but will not seal and will continue to empty . I have now discovered that the replacement part is not available and so a new thing will have to be fitted .
This is where it turns into a saga ! The cistern will have to be removed . It is bolted to the bowl /pan thingy. To make it even easier someone has grouted it to the wall !


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Aldi, Jazz are very good and a lot cheaper.
> 
> Also they do them in a smaller size. *Better for the calorie conscious*.


I ain't


----------



## rockyroller (5 Sep 2022)

looks like we have a new friend at the back door


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's official i don't enjoy London ..... sorry



You need to get away from the busy areas, there are some gems.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Sep 2022)

A pattern seems to be establishing regarding our weather. A dismal start to the day but by about midday it clears up and sun comes out. 
Turned into a hot afternoon up to 21.6C outside with a brisk wind but definitely no wind chill.
Should have been out on my trike but started gardening by cutting down some of my "weeds" ie wildflower patch with a scythe so had to continue until it got too hot for me so I sat in the shade with a bottle of non alcohol beer. Even that got too hot so back indoors with the windows open.
Lots of touroid around with funny hats, small backpacks and walking poles. Must be heading over the golf course to Bloody Bay or even Ardmore Point.
The current crop are different from the last lot as they are more middle aged and prosperous looking and stay in the Western Isles Hotel which is not cheap.


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tinybug has heard that there are double decker buses in the UK, so that's #1 on her "to do" list. Fortunately there's a York-Scarborough service.



Pity they don't still run the double decker trains, tho they were rather unpleasant in the summer on the upper deck.








Reynard said:


> You need to take her on a heritage route which runs the old Routemasters



Thanks for that, I now feel old, remembering when they were the brand new buses for London!


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not now though. It's all over for another year.



How's the blazer?


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2022)

A question for our Chef in Residence aka @Reynard. Do you have a recipe for Aloo Gobi Saag? Or can you suggest a good website to fine the recipe?


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2022)

@rockyroller - How big is your new friend?


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I accidentally put self raising flour in my crumble mix. I managed to get most of it out and replace it with Plain!



It's when you accidentally used icing sugar instead of flour when rolling your pastry for a savoury pie.


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2022)

Cut the bramble growing up through the beech hedge & camellia off at ground level, then pulled it all out. The bits sticking out the top had been getting to me! Also picked blackberries.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Mine takes 45 seconds if I go down the stairs slowly but it can be done quicker but I can't be bothered. 😁



Try using a bike: that'd speed it up.


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Saw this earlier @deptfordmarmoset and thought of you:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-62693537



One of the things in London that are worth a visit. I used to enjoy Leather Lane & Bermondsey Market was a fascinating place for this pre-teen


----------



## mybike (5 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I haven't had a twix in ages... Have just put them on the shopping list for next time.



Best stored in the fridge & a piece broken off & sucked.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

Had two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with the last of the pate, the other with the last of the cream cheese, plus a portion of cherry tomatoes, a nectarine and two 

Letter is in the post and the chutney is on the go.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> A question for our Chef in Residence aka @Reynard. Do you have a recipe for Aloo Gobi Saag? Or can you suggest a good website to fine the recipe?



Either BBC Good Food or the Sainsbury's website. It's a while since I made Saag Aloo, but one of those will be where I got the recipe from.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> One of the things in London that are worth a visit. I used to enjoy Leather Lane & Bermondsey Market was a fascinating place for this pre-teen



Ridley Road market for me, or Highbury Barn with all the Turkish restaurants and bakeries, where you see the ladies sitting in the window making the breads and pide... Walthamstow is fabby for the fabric shops.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> I'm pleased for you, even though I don't understand a word



Ah.  I maintain an archive on a particular racing driver. Been collecting stuff since '87-ish (I was 12, then), but even now, the more I manage to find out, the more I realise I still don't know. And that's even when I'm the acknowledged expert on the subject, and people come to *me* with questions...


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2022)

The pork chop I've just put under the gorilla is the same shape as South America..


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> The pork chop I've just put under the gorilla is the same shape as South America..



Are you sure that was a wise thing to do?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Are you sure that was a wise thing to do?



It's the same shape, not the same size, I hasten to add


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's the same shape, not the same size, I hasten to add



I was thinking more about the gorilla...


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> You need to get away from the busy areas, there are some gems.



It was just the getting from bottom of M1 to Kew gardens that i didn't enjoy


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Did the earth move and you didn't remember it? 🤔 😂


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

I need a


----------



## rockyroller (5 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> @rockyroller - How big is your new friend?



this is as close as I wanted to get. looks like the body is maybe 4-5 inches?


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> this is as close as I wanted to get. looks like the body is maybe 4-5 inches?
> View attachment 660115
> 
> 
> ...


Three legs and one ferocious claw.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

It is raining here.


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> Three legs and one ferocious claw.



Has it already been in a fight?


----------



## Hebe (5 Sep 2022)

I made a  and put it by the sofa. Then before I sat down realised that the black bin needed filling and putting out. Then put the washing on.  Is now tepid.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

Time to feed the cats. Feeding me will have to wait until the chutney is done.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> this is as close as I wanted to get. looks like the body is maybe 4-5 inches?
> View attachment 660115
> 
> 
> View attachment 660116



I came across those in Nepal, they seem pretty intelligent, also aggressive.


There's one part of northern Europe that has those because of the microclimate, fortunately I live a couple of kilometres away so they aren't hopping into my apartment.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Sep 2022)

I put the laundry into the tumble drier before I poured my 2nd mug of tea this afternoon. 
I've broken the back of the family birthday season. Daughter's somepty-somethingth. No more till mid-October.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I put the laundry into the tumble drier before I poured my 2nd mug of tea this afternoon.
> I've broken the back of the family birthday season. Daughter's somepty-somethingth. No more till mid-October.



This made me wonder which birthday in our family comes next, and I realised it's mine.

Poo.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Sep 2022)

Thunderstorm is approaching…


----------



## rockyroller (5 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> Three legs and one ferocious claw.



it has all it's legs


----------



## Hebe (5 Sep 2022)

Raining here.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Sep 2022)

We turned up at a small cottage in Devon to discover that it didn't actually have entirely useless Ecover dishwashing liquid but something from Morrisons that really works.
It's a miracle.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Sep 2022)

Advance warning will you all please keep the A34 clear for my run down to the office tomorrow 
And back again later in the afternoon


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> it has all it's legs
> View attachment 660151



Impressive mini beast.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

Chutney all made.

Had a roast pork & mustard sandwich and a big bowl of apple & plum crumble and custard for afters.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Impressive mini beast.



So are dragonflies


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> So are dragonflies



Indeed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> So are dragonflies



A dragonfly collided with my bike's front wheel today. I hope it was alright; I wasn't riding very fast.


----------



## Reynard (5 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Indeed.



We have a lot of them out this way thanks to all the water. I really do enjoy watching them - especially the really big blue-green ones with the black stripes.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2022)

I saw a dragonfly at the Canoe Centre café while I was eating a lemon muffin this morning.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> looks like we have a new friend at the back door
> View attachment 660062
> 
> 
> View attachment 660063



Zorak from Space Ghost!


----------



## Jenkins (5 Sep 2022)

Slight panic this morning when I checked my bank account & noticed a thankfully small payment to Amazon that I knew nothing about. No emails or messages from Amazon, nothing in my purchasing history and no changes to my account settings so changed the password just in case and called the bank to dispute the transaction and they cancelled the card.

Got home and checked my emails to find a dispatch note for a book I'd pre-ordered back in early February and completely forgotten about. I've now got to contact the bank on Tuesday and un-dispute the transaction although it's too late for the card so I've just got to wait for the new one to be delivered.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Sep 2022)

Other than the problem with the bank card, today has been a lovely day. Up and about early, coffee & a large bowl of porridge to set me up and out of the house at 10:30 for a 50 mile bike ride to Beccles in yet more sunshine, warmth & humidity. Three hours later I was tucking into a small brunch and downing the first pint.

As I'm off to York on Wednesday & coming home on Thursday that's two of my three working days already taken off as holiday so, while waiting for the train home at Beccles station, I phoned the boss and took Tuesday off as well so no work until next week.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2022)

MikeG said:


> There we go.


Not quite!


classic33 said:


> Always time.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2022)

I've just made myself a


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> How's the blazer?



Ok thanks. I wore it yesterday with some off white/slight cream chinos, a shocking pink shirt, cherry red and cream striped tie, a pink sky and silver pocket square and navy and cream plimsolls and my fine fragrance of the day was Floris No 89, which has a 'lemony' floral aroma.🧐


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Sep 2022)

Dirty Muffin.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Sep 2022)




----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2022)

The girls have settled down for the night. I think I will, too.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (6 Sep 2022)

experimenting with a Wyze camera


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2022)

A quick snack before before I head south.
Another night when we had some rain


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2022)

Morning .
We had quite a bit of rain yesterday . One thing about the rain is that we now see more of Georgie. He has been coming in wet .
He stayed with a bit last night and played with a few toys .
Not looking forward to attacking that cistern today !


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Sep 2022)

Good morning, I’m on the bus to the Dentist for a check up. Might treat myself to a breakfast afterwards. I could make it back in time for our Tuesday walk but I’ve got a bit of the “ can’t be arsed “ today. 
Have a peaceful day folks 
🦷🦷☕️🍳👍


----------



## Gwylan (6 Sep 2022)

slowmotion said:


> We turned up at a small cottage in Devon to discover that it didn't actually have entirely useless Ecover dishwashing liquid but something from Morrisons that really works.
> It's a miracle.



I like Ecover, works for us.
Speak nicely to it, make it feel valued.

Ah, read again. Have no idea about dishwasher. Sven chooses his own dishwashing liquid.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2022)

As drive's go that wasn't too bad 
Drizzling gently down here


----------



## Hebe (6 Sep 2022)

First day back at school today aka Mimosa Day according to a US friend. I am celebrating with a black coffee in an empty cafe with good music.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Sep 2022)

Not sure what to do today. Started overcast and some rain spots from the last shower on the windows. Sun is out but thundery showers forecast and more likely later in the day.
May try an earlyish trike run to get some exercise and get out of the house for a bit. Being confined as I am by the touroid hordes is soul destroying.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2022)

Right, my elder grandaughter has just started her first year 8 day at secondary school, her grandmother has just gone into hospital for a knee operation and there are 2 workers hitting my wall with hammers. I'm sure there are other things happening in the world today but for now I'm keeping my earplugs in and my head down.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2022)

I had better attack the cistern soon . I haven't got much enthusiasm for it !  I'll see if there is any on the bay !


----------



## Gwylan (6 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> First day back at school today aka Mimosa Day according to a US friend. I am celebrating with a black coffee in an empty cafe with good music.



One of the joys of flying south. Pretty girls and mimosa.


----------



## postman (6 Sep 2022)

Postman is looking for his flat cap.Pub lunch today with a mate.Golden Beam in Headingley,the home of Yorkshire cricket,and it is persisting it down.its very grey at the moment,and the rain is battering the conservatory roof.I have forty five mins before i set off.Hope the rain eases or stops.Er the pub is not the home of Yorkshire cricket Headingley is.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2022)

The hammer and drills soundtrack is now being drowned out by a leaf blower.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Sep 2022)

Good morning all. We had a couple of rain showers last night and that was it. All the heavy stuff seemed to pass either further inland or just along the coast, not here a couple of miles inland.

The towels are in the wash.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Sep 2022)

The excitement of being middle aged - I've been discussing National Insurance & tax codes with my sister this morning.


----------



## postman (6 Sep 2022)

Its getting brighter.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Sep 2022)

they said it would rain. OK I believe it!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2022)

I'm having a break . I have been using Viakal a small kitchen knife and a very thin screwdriver to gouge out the grout . I have almost cleared one side . I have undone the wing nuts underneath but there is still no movement . It is rock solid !
My wife just reminded me that I removed the toilet some years ago and the vision of the cistern just hovering there stuck to the wall came into my head ! 
The b4st4rd5 !  
I going to now remove the toilet and attack it that way !


----------



## mybike (6 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ok thanks. I wore it yesterday with some off white/slight cream chinos, a shocking pink shirt, cherry red and cream striped tie, a pink sky and silver pocket square and navy and cream plimsolls and my fine fragrance of the day was Floris No 89, which has a 'lemony' floral aroma.🧐



The real bees knees then


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> First day back at school today aka Mimosa Day according to a US friend. I am celebrating with a black coffee in an empty cafe with good music.



I believe today is Barbie Doll Day. Yesterday was Samosa Day. Mimosa Day is May 16.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ok thanks. I wore it yesterday with some off white/slight cream chinos, a shocking pink shirt, cherry red and cream striped tie, a pink sky and silver pocket square and navy and cream plimsolls and my fine fragrance of the day was Floris No 89, which has a 'lemony' floral aroma.🧐



Wearing white after Labor Day, (snort)


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2022)

It just keeps getting better! 
I have removed the toilet . Removed the old Macdee Pacific flush valve and was about to install the new valve and discovered the hole is too big !  2.5 inches as opposed to the maximum fitting of 2.25 ! 
The cistern is just hovering in mid air with nothing supporting it !
SWMBO wants a new toilet ! I bet that nothing will match the existing fit! Height of outlet , size of cistern !


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Dirty Muffin.
> 
> View attachment 660168



Same here, stay off my circuit.


----------



## Speicher (6 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Good morning all. We had a couple of rain showers last night and that was it. All the heavy stuff seemed to pass either further inland or just along the coast, not here a couple of miles inland.
> 
> The towels are in the wash.



Will you be able to rinse the salty water out of the towels?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Same here, stay off my circuit.



I came out as Kitty Cheeseburger but then I had a bacon sandwich....


----------



## DCLane (6 Sep 2022)

I'm spending the morning updating some lectures after an online exam board where most attending could hardly hear anyone else, or see very much. The wonders of technology.

Then, when I've finished a couple more lecture updates, I'm going to work on assignment updates.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2022)

You know "The Butterfly Effect!"
Well I can see this becoming ridiculous!
It started off with a leaking seal ! Now it looks like a new toilet suite ! The next thing will be that in removing the cistern a tile breaks ! Unable to get another it will be that the tiles will have to be replaced !


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You know "The Butterfly Effect!"
> Well I can see this becoming ridiculous!
> It started off with a leaking seal ! Now it looks like a new toilet suite ! The next thing will be that in removing the cistern a tile breaks ! Unable to get another it will be that the tiles will have to be replaced !



Wait until you find out the foundations were built over an old pagan burial ground. The leaking seal will be mere piffle.


----------



## Gwylan (6 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You know "The Butterfly Effect!"
> Well I can see this becoming ridiculous!
> It started off with a leaking seal ! Now it looks like a new toilet suite ! The next thing will be that in removing the cistern a tile breaks ! Unable to get another it will be that the tiles will have to be replaced !



Well, might as well resign yourself to building the new shower room. Whilst you are in the loft, finding electricity or water. Not together is a good hint. Top up the loft insulation.

Oh and the water that escapes will mean you have to paint that wall downstairs. Might as well do the whole room. Makes the hall look a bit scruffy.....


----------



## KnittyNorah (6 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'll take your word for it - I'm too short to ride one comfortably



Same here. I can't ride one, full stop.


----------



## DCLane (6 Sep 2022)

It's started raining heavily here. I'm indoors, nice and dry.

However, son no. 2 is out training. And he eschewed my suggestion of a rain jacket


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You know "The Butterfly Effect!"
> Well I can see this becoming ridiculous!
> It started off with a leaking seal ! Now it looks like a new toilet suite ! The next thing will be that in removing the cistern a tile breaks ! Unable to get another it will be that the tiles will have to be replaced !



If it helps I'm having the same problem with a SRAM gear set I thought was fixed but now looks like it'll take most of the afternoon because of a me forgetting to tighten one screw, which small problem has now mushroomed into several attempts, each of which failed a different way. The final was a part failing, which I'm now trying to fix with two-part glue.

On the basis of the Butterfly Effect I'm assuming that it's all your fault by creating the negative energies. Or something. It feels better than admitting it's my inexperience with this gear system...


----------



## tyred (6 Sep 2022)

I had to repair my Biro with Sellotape.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2022)

Grey and humid here chez Casa Reynard, and it rained a lot overnight.

I overslept. Oops. But I was cream crackered after yesterday, so that's my excuse. But I *have* done a load of laundry and have spent the morning ensconced in front of Photoshop. I recently acquired a set of black & white slide scans from the 1986 Formula Ford Festival, but the person who scanned them didn't check the slides or scanner for dust, so I am now spending time removing dust spots. Tedious, but has to be done. 

There are also artefacts on the images that I suspect might have been dust on the original photographer's lens, as they're in the same place on each frame. I remember one memorable day shooting at Rockingham with a cat hair lodged on the camera's sensor...  Always carried a little rubber bulb with a soft brush on the end after that. 

Am planning a bicycular bimble this afternoon, but given the forecast, I will not be straying far from home. Might go down O Furlong to look for blackberries. It'll be sod's law that if I go out I'll catch a shower, if I stay put, it won't rain at all.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2022)

Two slices of toast for luncheon, one with corned beef and tomato chutney, one with some nicely squishy Chaource cheese, plus some cherry tomatoes, a minneola, a nectarine and two 

Going to do some photoshopping while that lot tamps down a bit, then I need to hang out the laundry and decide whether to go for a bimble or not. The cloud cover has lifted some, so we shall see.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Sep 2022)

already had 2 muffins not in my plan! ugh


----------



## rockyroller (6 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> It's started raining heavily here. I'm indoors, nice and dry.
> 
> However, son no. 2 is out training. And he eschewed my suggestion of a rain jacket



it'll be invigorating!


----------



## rockyroller (6 Sep 2022)

Daughter starts her new job today! 

Mom & I miss her around the house because she is now leaving thru the front door of her own apt in a neighboring state!


----------



## Hebe (6 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I believe today is Barbie Doll Day. Yesterday was Samosa Day. Mimosa Day is May 16.



Ahh. My friend called the first day back to school Mimosa Day because that's what all the mums were drinking by the pool after dropping off the kids...


----------



## Hebe (6 Sep 2022)

I really like the idea of Samosa Day


----------



## postman (6 Sep 2022)

The pizza at Wetherspoons was not to my liking.I only ate half,it arrived cool,the table next to us had eight people some form of meeting,i think they must have pre ordered cos i never saw them order before us,we ordered just before a rush,so i think my order got mixed in with theirs.The middle was soggy and a bit flourery,how can you make a mess of a pizza.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2022)

I did go out for a nice bimble in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres. Only 4 and a bit miles in the end, but I am half a pannier of apples and a 300g tub of blackberries to the good.  The blackberries are tiny but delicious.

It did spit and spot with rain, but the showers seemed to slide by either side of me.

Madam Lexi has now plonked herself on my jersey and rain jacket.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Sep 2022)

Got a nice run run out on my trike this morning before the hordes got out. Not sunny but reasonable for shorts and a light top layer. 
Got sunny in the middle of the day but now clouded over and looking at the webcam at the ferry terminal at Craignure it appears to be raining there.
Rain has just started battering on my front windows and my door has just banged shut which means the post has deposited a parcel. Better go and check.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2022)

Time for a


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Sep 2022)

For my dinner I will mostly be eating pasta with tomato and mascarpone with chilli and olives with grated cheese and some salad leaves this evening.


----------



## Hebe (6 Sep 2022)

I has a . Dinner is underway. It was originally going to be a vegetarian chilli but lost its integrity when I remembered that there was a chorizo sausage in the fridge.


----------



## Hebe (6 Sep 2022)

Some of our solar arrived today. No panels yet though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I had to repair my Biro with Sellotape.



Another blow against the capitalist consumer system.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Sep 2022)

I tried to get a hacksaw blade down behind the cistern to cut through the sealer . In the end I smashed the cistern with a hammer as I couldn't get the blade down far enough . The amount of sealer used meant that I couldn't have cut through it . I went out and bought a new cistern and toilet to replace the old unit . Oh what fun !


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

Just got back from work; I had to go via Lidl which almost doubled the commute to a whole kilometre; oh, the exertion.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2022)

Back home now
All my cuppas went down well
It's nice to see how the other half live
Thanks for keeping the A34 fairly clear for me


----------



## Speicher (6 Sep 2022)

@Reynard

Thank you for recommending the BBC website for recipes. I found the recipes I would like, Aloo Gobi Saag and Chicken Karaage. The latter calls for Potato starch, not potato flour, not sure what is the most easily obtainable substitution. 

Does anyone have a suggestion for desert after the Aloo Gobi Saag?


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard
> 
> Thank you for recommending the BBC website for recipes. I found the recipes I would like, Aloo Gobi Saag and Chicken Karaage. The latter calls for* Potato starch,* not potato flour, not sure what is the most easily obtainable substitution.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for desert after the Aloo Gobi Saag?


£2.29 at Holland and Barret.


----------



## Speicher (6 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> £2.29 at Holland and Barret.



Thank you.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> If it helps I'm having the same problem with a SRAM gear set I thought was fixed but now looks like it'll take most of the afternoon because of a me forgetting to tighten one screw, which small problem has now mushroomed into several attempts, each of which failed a different way. The final was a part failing, which I'm now trying to fix with two-part glue.
> 
> On the basis of the Butterfly Effect I'm assuming that it's all your fault by creating the negative energies. Or something. It feels better than admitting it's my inexperience with this gear system...



Postscript: gear system works. Took bike out to test ride and a customer wanted to buy it before I was out of the building; now sold for 160€...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard
> 
> Thank you for recommending the BBC website for recipes. I found the recipes I would like, Aloo Gobi Saag and Chicken Karaage. The latter calls for Potato starch, not potato flour, not sure what is the most easily obtainable substitution.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for desert after the Aloo Gobi Saag?



That sounds so wonderfully BBC...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

Set up for tea and the daily chocolate biscuit, but I got distracted by CC and forgot my chocolate biscuit.

Now I've finished my tea.

Do I make another cup of tea so I can eat my biscuit with it?


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Set up for tea and the daily chocolate biscuit, but I got distracted by CC and forgot my chocolate biscuit.
> 
> Now I've finished my tea.
> 
> Do I make another cup of tea so I can eat my biscuit with it?


Daft question.
You make yourself another cuppa and grab another biscuit for that cuppa. Means you have two biscuit's.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Daft question.
> You make yourself another cuppa and grab another biscuit for that cuppa. Means you have two biscuit's.



I was already coming to that conclusion. This time I got the biscuits out so I don't forget.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was already coming to that conclusion. This time I got the biscuits out so I don't forget.




Just to be _really _safe, I ate a biscuit too.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just to be really safe, I ate a biscuit too.


And the cuppa!


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2022)

Homemade gnocchi with a chicken, mushroom & cream sauce, and then apple & plum crumble with custard.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> And the cuppa!



Cooling down.

I got bored waiting and ate another biscuit.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Reynard
> 
> Thank you for recommending the BBC website for recipes. I found the recipes I would like, Aloo Gobi Saag and Chicken Karaage. The latter calls for Potato starch, not potato flour, not sure what is the most easily obtainable substitution.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for desert after the Aloo Gobi Saag?



Potato starch and potato flour are the same thing. Easily and more cheaply available in Eastern European shops than Holland & Barrett - just ask for *Mąka Kartoflana*

Else just use cornflour - it's just to thicken the sauce so really doesn't matter. Both are interchangeable.

Erm, pistachio kulfi?


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Cooling down.
> 
> I got bored waiting and ate another biscuit.


Don't get too bored.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Don't get too bored.



I ran out of biscuits.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2022)

I wonder if it will rain overnight


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I ran out of biscuits.


Bigger packet next time then?


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I wonder if it will rain overnight


Yes

Next question.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2022)

Yay the Lionesses!

Rawrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bigger packet next time then?



I have to be careful; my commute has gone from 20-30k return a day to 2km return. If I don't watch myself I'll expand like a balloon.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have to be careful; my commute has gone from 20-30k return a day to 2km return. If I don't watch myself I'll expand like a balloon.


You'd best steer clear of sharp objects then.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'd best steer clear of sharp objects then.



Like scythes?


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Like scythes?


I was thinking more along the lines of the sharp ends of gear/brake cables, that sort of thing. But I suppose you could include scythes.


----------



## tyred (6 Sep 2022)

Training finished for another day. Brain fried again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yay the Lionesses!
> 
> Rawrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!


They were never going to lose it but that's doing it in style!


----------



## Speicher (6 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Potato starch and potato flour are the same thing. Easily and more cheaply available in Eastern European shops than Holland & Barrett - just ask for *Mąka Kartoflana*
> 
> Else just use cornflour - it's just to thicken the sauce so really doesn't matter. Both are interchangeable.
> 
> Erm, pistachio kulfi?



Yes, I have cornflour. 

Desert? Gobi?


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2022)

Aaaargh... I *know* I scanned a stack of pages from the 90 and 91 International F3000 yearbooks last year before my scanner went t*ts up. Can I now find them? Like hell I can...


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Aaaargh... I *know* I scanned a stack of pages from the 90 and 91 International F3000 yearbooks last year before my scanner went t*ts up. Can I now find them? Like hell I can...


Try *.jpg


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Try *.jpg



The majority of the files on the laptop are *.jpg - we'd be here till next year. 

In any case, they're stitched together into a pdf file - and I found them on a memory stick dedicated to my archive. They weren't on the laptop at all.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> The majority of the files on the laptop are *.jpg - we'd be here till next year.
> 
> In any case, they're stitched together into a pdf file - and I found them on a memory stick dedicated to my archive. They weren't on the laptop at all.


You'd have the date range to work with.


----------



## Reynard (6 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'd have the date range to work with.



We'd still be here a fair while, even with that...


----------



## slowmotion (7 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> I like Ecover, works for us.
> Speak nicely to it, make it feel valued.
> 
> Ah, read again. Have no idea about dishwasher. Sven chooses his own dishwashing liquid.



Sorry, I was talking about washing-up liquid but didn't express myself clearly. Anyway, no matter how much I flatter Ecover, it refuses to let chicken fat part company with a roasting pan. I guess it must work for True Believers.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2022)

Madam Lexi has just sneezed all over me.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Sorry, I was talking about washing-up liquid but didn't express myself clearly. Anyway, no matter how much I flatter Ecover, it refuses to let chicken fat part company with a roasting pan. I guess it must work for True Believers.


Are you not a True Believer!


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Madam Lexi has just sneezed all over me.


Not wearing a mask?


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not wearing a mask?
> View attachment 660236



*GIGGLE*


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2022)

Time to put the writing away and head off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Are you not a True Believer!



At the moment, only in this wonderful stuff....


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2022)

Morning all 
Looks like we had some much needed rain during the night. 
Hopefully a lot less miles in the car today ie 40 instead of 250 .


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2022)

It's ♻ Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2022)

Right garden birds have been fed
First cuppa went down well
Mostly blue sky with just a few white streaks


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Sep 2022)

Yesterday was quite warm as per usual 30 plus . Last night thunderstorm with much needed rain. Thats the good news, the not so good news is that there is now an explosion in the numbers and ferocity of bloody mosquitos and l seem to be fair game


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2022)

Hump day today


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Hump day today



The past few days have gone quickly .


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2022)

I've sieved the last of the Cornflakes through a colander to get rid of all the dusty little crumbs.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've sieved the last of the Cornflakes through a colander to get rid of all the dusty little crumbs.



Some packets of cereals have more dust than cereal


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2022)

Morning.
We were woken up early this morning , about 2 ish by a Georgie walking on us . He was happy to see us although we had trouble as it was dark . He eventually got tired of having strokes and went downstairs .
We hope that he is beginning to realise what he has been missing out on by staying outside .


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2022)

Did she say that she has a bald plan ? 

She is right in other aspects though!
Britain has huge energy reserves. Excuse me while I sit down and have a rest for a minute .
A cap on energy! A cap on your head might be more useful , especially if she brings in her bald plan and it turns cold !


----------



## Gwylan (7 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Are you not a True Believer!



In Ecover or Eternal Life?


----------



## Gwylan (7 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's ♻ Bin day today.



If it's bin you have missed it!


----------



## Gwylan (7 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I had to repair my Biro with Sellotape.



Can't get spares any more. Maybe someone could print you a replacement part.


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2022)

Maybe it's just my imagination but I believe Wilkinson Sword DE razor blades are nowhere near as good as they used to be. They seem blunt even straight from the packet.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Sep 2022)

Lovely sunny morning with a clear sky and virtually no wind.
I think I may be forced to finish scything the weedy [ wild flower] bit in my garden as the roads will be crammed.
The road down Loch na Keal appeals on a day like this but it is on a circuit much used by touroid in general and eagle searchers as well as otter searchers tho' the latter have been quiet recently.
There are usually a lot of climbers on Ben More as well but they are generally no problem since they start early and don't just drive around aimlessly.


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2022)

My weight is down to 14st. 4 lbs now. It had crept up to over 16 St. when I was laid up. Getting there slowly.


----------



## Hebe (7 Sep 2022)

Aaaargh... I *know* I scanned a stack of pages from the 90 and 91 International F3000 yearbooks last year before my scanner went t*ts up. Can I now find them? Like hell I can... 
Sorry @Reynard I deleted the quote bit. I know the missing scan pain all too well.



Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> We were woken up early this morning , about 2 ish by a Georgie walking on us . He was happy to see us although we had trouble as it was dark . He eventually got tired of having strokes and went downstairs .
> We hope that he is beginning to realise what he has been missing out on by staying outside .


If we are woken by paws on the duvet it normally means rain, followed by a duvet cover with grubby paw prints all over.



tyred said:


> My weight is down to 14st. 4 lbs now. It had crept up to over 16 St. when I was laid up. Getting there slowly.


Congratulations! That's brilliant 💪🏆


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2022)

Jobs just get bigger! 
It started off with a flush which needed a de scale . Then it was a new flush . I then discovered that a new flush wouldn't fit the old cistern .
Sorted a new complete toilet .
Now there is a gap all around where the cistern will fit as the previous peep cut the tiles to fit around the cistern ! 
I have 2 of the old tiles and 3 similar style and colour . I need 6 if I removed the existing ones . 
Removing the tiles would be more work but seems to be the sensible option . 
This is turning into a saga !


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2022)

I might cycle over to the car hospital in a bit to visit the Czech patient and see if the latest round diagnostics have revealed anything new apart from more expense. 

I wish it would catch fire so I could claim insurance money.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Maybe it's just my imagination but I believe Wilkinson Sword DE razor blades are nowhere near as good as they used to be. They seem blunt even straight from the packet.



Possibly "health & safety" regulations. ie. Razor blades must not be sharp enough for potential users to be able to cut themselves


----------



## newts (7 Sep 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Possibly "health & safety" regulations. ie. Razor blades must not be sharp enough for potential users to be able to cut themselves



My Derby DE blades caused plenty of escaped claret with a careless swipe this morning 🤕🙄


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2022)

I'm having a break from it for a while .
I'm having a cup of coffee and listening to Pop Master.
The camera I bought a little while ago worked well at the Bournemouth Air Festival . I'm happy with the pictures I took. I haven't had time to go through them all yet .


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> We were woken up early this morning , about 2 ish by a Georgie walking on us . He was happy to see us although we had trouble as it was dark . He eventually got tired of having strokes and went downstairs .
> We hope that he is beginning to realise what he has been missing out on by staying outside .



I read that as a "Geordie" 🤣


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2022)

Another mechanic has washed his hands on my Skoda and suggested someone else to look at it. It might me a worn timing chain causing a slight timing issue but he's not confident enough of that diagnosis to risk spending a lot of time and money and possibly still have the same fault. The best way to fix it he says would be to sell it and buy something Japanese!


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2022)

This video cheers me up


----------



## rockyroller (7 Sep 2022)

wow, ok, good morning car crushers!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Maybe it's just my imagination but I believe Wilkinson Sword DE razor blades are nowhere near as good as they used to be. They seem blunt even straight from the packet.



Elf and safety reasons


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2022)

newts said:


> My Derby DE blades caused plenty of escaped claret with a careless swipe this morning 🤕🙄



It seems most DE users order Derby and other blades in bulk online but I've always just bought the Wilkinson ones in the local chemist as they're cheap enough and worked well for me. I've been disappointed with the last two packets though and am considering ordering something else from an online supplier.


----------



## simongt (7 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Wilkinson Sword DE razor blades are nowhere near as good as they used to be.


Interesting point. I recently bought a Wilkinson Sword DE razor; made in Germany, and am very pleased with the much closer shave I get over the mulit blade disposable offerings. and less expensive in the long run, quite apart from the disposability issues of said disposable razors. After using the suppiled ones, I currently use Astra blades which last three shaves, but a lot depends on skin sensitivity, thickness of your stubble, the direction of growth of said stubble, all of which will affect the shave quality and logetivity of the blades. I also use a brush which has the advantage of softening the stubble much more effectively than wipe on foam, as the soap has to be worked in.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> It seems most DE users order Derby and other blades in bulk online but I've always just bought the Wilkinson ones in the local chemist as they're cheap enough and worked well for me. I've been disappointed with the last two packets though and am considering ordering something else from an online supplier.



I've come across Derby but most local places seem to have Turkish suppliers, which work well and have wonderfully retro styled packaging.


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2022)

simongt said:


> Interesting point. I recently bought a Wilkinson Sword DE razor; made in Germany, and am very pleased with the much closer shave I get over the mulit blade disposable offerings. and less expensive in the long run, quite apart from the disposability issues of said disposable razors. After using the suppiled ones, I currently use Astra blades which last three shaves, but a lot depends on skin sensitivity, thickness of your stubble, the direction of growth of said stubble, all of which will affect the shave quality and logetivity of the blades. I also use a brush which has the advantage of softening the stubble much more effectively than wipe on foam, as the soap has to be worked in.



I can't imagine Wilkinson Sword can make much money from selling DE blades. It would suit their business model better if they got everyone to pay through the nose for their five-blade cheese graters.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I can't imagine Wilkinson Sword can make much money from selling DE blades. It would suit their business model better if they got everyone to pay through the nose for their five-blade cheese graters.



I remember hearing that this was why the shaving companies changed; they knew that the shave you get from a safety razor couldn't be bettered, but ran advertising to convince people otherwise.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> If it's bin you have missed it!



Our bin's bin emptied. The neighbours moved it back to our gate as we were out and wouldn't have been able to get onto our drive where the bin had bin abindonded!


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2022)

I had bought a bottle of Tonic Water to sip on while working for a change. I can confirm that Tonic without gin isn't particularly interesting...


----------



## newts (7 Sep 2022)

simongt said:


> Interesting point. I recently bought a Wilkinson Sword DE razor; made in Germany, and am very pleased with the much closer shave I get over the mulit blade disposable offerings. and less expensive in the long run, quite apart from the disposability issues of said disposable razors. After using the suppiled ones, I currently use Astra blades which last three shaves, but a lot depends on skin sensitivity, thickness of your stubble, the direction of growth of said stubble, all of which will affect the shave quality and logetivity of the blades. I also use a brush which has the advantage of softening the stubble much more effectively than wipe on foam, as the soap has to be worked in.



I'm also a recent convert (6 months) to DE safety razors. I bought razor, brush, bowl & 100 blades for less than my annual cost for plastic disposables.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2022)

Warm, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. It rained overnight, and while the morning's been dry, there's more showers forecast for later today.

Not the best night (hot flushes AGAIN), but did manage to get a reasonable amount of sleep. Have spent the morning puttering about putting away the dry laundry, refilling the fruit bowls, restocking the cat food pouches in the house, that sort of stuff. I've also done some writing and am in the process of closing out the chapter I'm working on.

Still need to copy the photos I edited yesterday onto a memory stick so I can take them with me when I go to town later this afternoon and get the prints made. I've got maybe about fifty or so to do after these (I think), but most of them require a lot more editing, repair and reconstruction than just a basic run through Photoshop.

It's funny, I can remember the very first "proper" photo I bought for this archive all the way back in 1993 - a 7x5 bordered black & white print from the 1990 Birmingham Superprix, bought for 50p on an autojumble in Enfield.  I've since found out that it came from the collection of Motoring News, although I've never been able to identify the photographer.

Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> Sorry @Reynard I deleted the quote bit. I know the missing scan pain all too well.



I have found them - on a memory stick with stuff relating to my archive.  Seems I forgot I moved a load of stuff off this laptop's hard drive in a bid to try and make some space. High res scans really do eat up a lot of storage space...

Can now print them out, label them properly and then file them.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2022)

Mmmm, I've still got a stash of my dad's old safety razor blades.

Some get diverted into the task of keeping my legs aerodynamic, others are reserved for art and craft (good for scraping away paint, nicking highlights into dark areas, that sort of stuff) and others still for slashing bread dough prior to baking.

The supply is dwindling now, so do need to look into getting some more.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Sep 2022)

the irony of getting a security camera: staring at the live feed waiting/hoping for something to happen

so far it's only been a cpl dog walkers coming out of the woods (& myself testing it)


----------



## rockyroller (7 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, I've still got a stash of my dad's old safety razor blades.
> 
> Some get diverted into the task of keeping my legs aerodynamic, others are reserved for art and craft (good for scraping away paint, nicking highlights into dark areas, that sort of stuff) and others still for slashing bread dough prior to baking.
> 
> The supply is dwindling now, so do need to look into getting some more.



what a coincidence, I recently took home, 2 little razor dispensers, of my own, late Father's

something like this


----------



## rockyroller (7 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I had bought a bottle of Tonic Water to sip on while working for a change. I can confirm that Tonic without gin isn't particularly interesting...



maybe add a lime wedge? give it a squeeze & stuff it in the bottle?


----------



## oldwheels (7 Sep 2022)

Don’t really understand all this razor stuff as tho’ I did start with a wet shave I have used electric razors for many years. Much handier when away from home on business for one thing and much quicker. 
Camping or hotels makes no difference as the facilities vary so much particularly in weird hotels in foreign parts like Wales or England.


----------



## mybike (7 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Wearing white after Labor Day, (snort)



Nowhere near as bad as spelling labour labor.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with corned beef & pineapple chutney, one with Chaource cheese, plus an orange, a nice serving of the blackberries I picked yesterday and two


----------



## mybike (7 Sep 2022)

We have a new leccy meter, the old one was difficult to read as all the segments were on permanently.

In other news, lunch was a second helping of a slow cooked lamb shank stew. Still enough for tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2022)

Right, time to put some sensible / presentable clothes on and tootle off into town to do some erranding.


----------



## mybike (7 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have to be careful; my commute has gone from 20-30k return a day to 2km return. If I don't watch myself I'll expand like a balloon.



Buy chocolate biscuits, they're less fattening.

Alternatively, the layers in wafers are so thin, they can't be very fattening. Especially if they're chocolate.


----------



## tyred (7 Sep 2022)

It's bucketing rain outside and there's an ice cream at the bottom of the road. Don't see many customers funnily enough.


----------



## mybike (7 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's ♻ Bin day today.



'Twas ours, Tuesday. Garden bin emptied, 3/4 full by the evening after cutting the hedge.


----------



## mybike (7 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I had bought a bottle of Tonic Water to sip on while working for a change. I can confirm that Tonic without gin isn't particularly interesting...



I usually go for the Indian variety.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Sep 2022)

Got some of the garden clearance done but it got too hot so went back inside and put on shorts and a lighter top and back out when spots of rain started and it got cold. Can't win.
Disturbed the resident toad who looked at me balefully and crawled off to safe ground on the other side of the path. If I had been using a strimmer he or she would have been mince.
It is now raining gently so a reverse of recent pattern with sunny start and then clouding over with rain falling.


----------



## mybike (7 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, I've still got a stash of my dad's old safety razor blades.
> 
> Some get diverted into the task of keeping my legs aerodynamic, others are reserved for art and craft (good for scraping away paint, nicking highlights into dark areas, that sort of stuff) and others still for slashing bread dough prior to baking.
> 
> The supply is dwindling now, so do need to look into getting some more.



The only razor blades I have are packs of old blades that have been in my grandparents clock since I've had it & they aren't mine.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2022)

Bonnie is back from the vets after being speyed.. She's looking very forlorn.. 😔


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Bonnie is back from the vets after being speyed.. She's looking very forlorn.. 😔



Think I'd feel pretty forlorn too.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Sep 2022)

Well it is fitted and working . 
It has taken a long time but there has been a lot of problems, some caused by things not fitting and by parts being no longer available . The tiles cut to suit the old cistern didn't help . I have filled the gap with a sheet of plywood cut to shape. I will paint it to match the tiles.
I can have a rest now .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Sep 2022)

I just dropped a raw egg....

...but caught it before it hit anything.

(Childhood training. When my mother threatened to make me pay out of my pocket money for dropping and breaking plates at drying-up time, I didn't stop dropping things but I got much better at catching them.)


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Bonnie is back from the vets after being speyed.. She's looking very forlorn.. 😔



I _really _hope Bonnie is an animal.


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2022)

Back from town, erranding all done.

Ended up in Tesco to pick up a few bits and to get the photo prints done from the machine in the vestibule. Goodness me, things have gone up since I was in there last Monday. It's just bonkers... 

A cake of butter is now £1.99, my usual (if i'm buying not baking) loaf of bread has gone up to 80p, my favourite chocolate spread has now gone up a pound a jar and they don't stock large blocks of cheddar cheese anymore... It's depressing.

OTOH they did have 10kg sacks of basmati rice for £12.50 on a clubcard offer, so one of those came home with me.

Now having a  and then I shall put my supper in the poppity ping.


----------



## Hebe (7 Sep 2022)

I wrote and posted a letter to a neighbour who has moved away and did my second couch to 5k run in the rain.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Sep 2022)

Yew! Gigantic fly in top room, about an inch long, terrible pic, horse fly?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Sep 2022)

What an f ing day 
Roll on the weekend and some stress relieving miles


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2022)

Had the rest of the chicken, mushroom & gnocchi for supper.

Still have the last portion of crumble and custard for later.


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember hearing that this was why the shaving companies changed; they knew that the shave you get from a safety razor couldn't be bettered, but ran advertising to convince people otherwise.


Can't beat a sharp single blade.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uF3y_ocbXfQ


----------



## Reynard (7 Sep 2022)

The photo machine in Tesco wasn't having a good day.

All the black & white prints and two of the colour ones all have a distinct pink colour cast to them, and one other colour print has bright pink lines all over it.


----------



## Gwylan (7 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Jobs just get bigger!
> It started off with a flush which needed a de scale . Then it was a new flush . I then discovered that a new flush wouldn't fit the old cistern .
> Sorted a new complete toilet .
> Now there is a gap all around where the cistern will fit as the previous peep cut the tiles to fit around the cistern !
> ...



Just pucker up and know a fitted kitchen is on the horizon.

I know about mission creep, it was my life's work


----------



## Gwylan (7 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I had bought a bottle of Tonic Water to sip on while working for a change. I can confirm that Tonic without gin isn't particularly interesting...



Try gin on its own. Much better., I can assure you after intensive study


----------



## Gwylan (7 Sep 2022)

Will the clothes improve.the outcome? 


Reynard said:


> Right, time to put some sensible / presentable clothes on and tootle off into town to do some erranding.


----------



## Gwylan (8 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Back from town, erranding all done.
> 
> Ended up in Tesco to pick up a few bits and to get the photo prints done from the machine in the vestibule. Goodness me, things have gone up since I was in there last Monday. It's just bonkers...
> 
> ...



Popty microdon, bychan!


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Will the clothes improve.the outcome?



I do not think that a dark blue onesie with monkeys wearing pink scarves and bobble hats is suitable wear for outside the front gate. So an emphatic YES is the answer.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Popty microdon, bychan!



Yep, my diddy little microwave. Has to be, I only have a galley kitchen.


----------



## cookiemonster (8 Sep 2022)




----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

Time to finish my  and head off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2022)

Morning all 
Garden birds have been fed
Not sure if we had any rain overnight


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2022)

First cuppa ready for consuming
Fell asleep during Shetland last night 
So need to watch on catch up.


----------



## tyred (8 Sep 2022)

It's getting noticeably darker every morning.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> It's getting noticeably darker every morning.



Certainly is and darker earlier in the evening as well


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Sep 2022)

-


biggs682 said:


> Certainly is and darker earlier in the evening as well



Yes indeed, it’s getting early later and later earlier


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2022)

Winter draws on, as they say...


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2022)

I think I might have Branflakes with a sprinkling of sultanas for breakfast today.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2022)

We've got a hoppity pidgeon in the garden.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2022)

Good morning.

I bought a new pair of work trousers this week.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I think I might have Branflakes with a sprinkling of sultanas for breakfast today.



I had cornflakes with a sprinkling of mixed dried fruit and mixed chopped nuts washed down with orange juice.


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Winter draws on, as they say...



Was I supposed to take them off for the summer.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Just pucker up and know a fitted kitchen is on the horizon.
> 
> I know about mission creep, it was my life's work



I just thought those were clouds !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I think I might have Branflakes with a sprinkling of sultanas for breakfast today.



Dry ?


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Dry ?



Milk.. 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2022)

Bonnie has a bucket on her head.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2022)

Morning.
Pets!
Georgie is behaving strangely! He came in last night and disappeared. We didn't know if he had sneaked out again but left the doors open so that he could go out if he wanted to . We weren't woken in the middle of the night by him walking over us . 
This morning I noticed that his biscuits hadn't been touched but put his wet food down for him . After a while I went out and whistled for him . Still no Georgie! My wife went out and called for him . Still no cat. My wife suggested that he might be locked in a room upstairs . All of the doors were open but I found him lying on the floor not wishing to get up . I carried him down for some food . He hardly touched his food but ate a few treats. He has been washing concentrating on his left shoulder . 
I can now see blood on the left side of his neck ! . A trip to the vet !


----------



## tyred (8 Sep 2022)

Managed to keep dry during my walk. Now that the schools are back there is a noticeable increase in traffic. Also seems quite a few teenagers now have those electric scooter things to go to school on. 

I had porridge for breakfast. Later I need to take my sickly Skoda to garage number four. Would probably be better and take it to the scrapyard. Easily the worst car I have ever owned.


----------



## Gwylan (8 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Bonnie has a bucket on her head.



Is she looking pail?


----------



## Gwylan (8 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I bought a new pair of work trousers this week.



Wouldn't get much wear in our house.


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Wouldn't get much wear in our house.



Wouldn't get any wear here.


----------



## Gwylan (8 Sep 2022)

Is it OK to go cycling in this rain stuff? Been so long.
Do I need any special kit?


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Is it OK to go cycling in this rain stuff? Been so long.
> Do I need any special kit?



A snorkel if it's anything like it is here just now!


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Is it OK to go cycling in this rain stuff? Been so long.
> Do I need any special kit?



Just a rain jacket, it'll be OK.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Sep 2022)

Lovely sunny morning again but light showers forecast for later.
We had 3 cruise ships in yesterday. Apart from cluttering up the street I cannot see what good they do apart from lots of money to the marina for landing fees.
Last evening I heard a strange sound outside and looking out it appears one of them is leaving giving 3 blasts on it's horn. This always seems strange to me as 3 blasts is the recognised signal for " my engines are going astern". Never heard of any problems but still seems odd.
Must go down to Calmac office to sort out tickets for my next trip.


----------



## postman (8 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Just a rain jacket, it'll be OK.


Hello hello hello what do we have here then.Its a very nice rain jacket sir but may i suggest a pair of socks and some shorts also,we dont want to be frightening the horses now do we.


----------



## HarryTheDog (8 Sep 2022)

Got 5 emails from HR to do online courses, Anti-harrasment, bribery and corruption, business ethics ,data privacy and LOA awarness. 
None of the links work to any of the training courses. Result!


----------



## postman (8 Sep 2022)

Its just stopped raining.The garden looks nice.The soil in the flower bed looks dark rich and crumbly,pity for when it dries it goes rock hard like concrete and looks grey.So October the job is a new flower bed.Thirty foot of scaffold boarding going in and four massive compost bins to be riddled to produce material to improve the soil.Then all new shrubs,bushes,plants and even a tree for some height and shade 2023 is going to see some changes.Looking forward to Mrs P's ideas.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2022)

Can I have a rest now ?
Georgie has been to the vets. He has had his neck shaved . There are 2 puncture wounds, the vet thinks they are a few days old . The wound has been cleaned and he has had so medicine .
He is now running around wanting to go out .


----------



## simongt (8 Sep 2022)

Laid some new floor tiles in the kitchen a while back. a couple wouldn't stick properly despite using Bostik spray contact adhesive and a rubber hammer several times. Yesterday, used 'permanent' double sided carpet tape. Job done.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Is it OK to go cycling in this rain stuff? Been so long.
> Do I need any special kit?



SPD flippers?


----------



## rockyroller (8 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can I have a rest now ?
> Georgie has been to the vets. He has had his neck shaved . There are 2 puncture wounds, the vet thinks they are a few days old . The sound has been cleaned and he has had so medicine .
> He is now running around wanting to go out .



awww, poor kitty. our last remaining cat is now an indoor cat


----------



## tyred (8 Sep 2022)

Car delivered to garage. I've come to the conclusion that a Brompton is a must have accessory if you own a Skoda as it is very handy for getting home after leaving your Skoda at garages.


----------



## cookiemonster (8 Sep 2022)

I've bought a new HDMI switcher so I can now use my Xbox, PS4, Apple TV and cable TV without having to pull out plugs at the back of the TV.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2022)

Black bin has been emptied and along with both neighbors have been returned to its normal resting place


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> It's getting noticeably darker every morning.



Thats a bit odd to say the least, normally it becomes lighter in the morning and noticeably darker in the evening


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Black bin has been emptied and along with both neighbors have been returned to its normal resting place



You are now American AICMFP 😂


----------



## Illaveago (8 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Black bin has been emptied and along with both neighbors have been returned to its normal resting place



Did you tip your neighbours upside down and gave them a shake ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2022)

HarryTheDog said:


> Got 5 emails from HR to do online courses, Anti-harrasment, bribery and corruption, business ethics ,data privacy and LOA awarness.
> None of the links work to any of the training courses. Result!



They're going to need to add an IT course....


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Did you tip your neighbours upside down and gave them a shake ?



No 



PeteXXX said:


> You are now American AICMFP 😂



What does that mean?


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

Warm-ish, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but with showers lurking around to piddle on the unprepared.

Had a lovely morning in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres. Rode up to one of the best blackberrying spots in the local area and picked me a load of blackberries. I ate quite a few too. Was lovely to be outside. I did have rain gear with me, but didn't get more than a few spits and spots. It can now rain all afternoon, I have enough fruit to make a pudding and stuff. 

I've also discovered a couple of crab apple trees, so am thinking making apple & blackberry jelly...

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> What does that mean?



Your spelling of neighbours is American And I Claim My Five Pounds


----------



## Jameshow (8 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Car delivered to garage. I've come to the conclusion that a Brompton is a must have accessory if you own a Skoda as it is very handy for getting home after leaving your Skoda at garages.



Don't try a ford then! 

Fix Or Repair Daily!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2022)

I got rained on this lunchtime. My trousers are taking a surprisingly long time to dry out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Wouldn't get much wear in our house.



I tend to wear them out after about six months; as I work with customers it's best that they don't look too tatty.

The trousers, that is: I don't care what customers look like.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Sep 2022)

Our draft winter ferry timetables have now been released by Calmac.
We are to have either a large ferry or a small ferry or sometimes both together. A potential nightmare for anybody wanting to travel dictated by the date which timetable applies. 
With their usual aplomb they allow 11 minutes to get from the railway station to the ferry so while running with luggage you have to know whether to dive into the terminal and upstairs to the boarding ramp or if the small ferry continue running another 100 yards to the car deck entry.
Then when arriving on Mull the coordination is such that the bus to Fionnphort is scheduled to depart 5 minutes before the ferry arrives. This problem also applies to the northern bus route. 
The latter did happen in the past and to be fair the bus driver usually waited for the ferry regardless of schedule but if the ferry was late sometimes had to go anyway.
Negotiations continue so these problems may be resolved.
Another of the joys of island life.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

Two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with corned beef and pineapple chutney, and the other, half with Chaource cheese, the other half with peanut butter, plus an orange, half a mango and two


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Don't try a ford then!
> 
> Fix Or Repair Daily!!



Or a Lotus... Lots Of Trouble Usually Serious.

I used to do structural analysis for Ford (was on the team that helped develop the Transit Connect). Having seen the stuff that got signed off on while I was there, I wouldn't buy a Ford.


----------



## DCLane (8 Sep 2022)

@Reynard - having owned several my last one put me off for life.

I then bought Merc E-class estates, then Saab's, who went bust. Now we've two Honda's plus son no. 2 has my old Peugeot Tepee (think Royal Mail van with windows) which is very simple.

Reliability first and foremost, then performance. Fords ended up providing the second at the expense of the first.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Reynard - having owned several my last one put me off for life.
> 
> I then bought Merc E-class estates, then Saab's, who went bust. Now we've two Honda's plus son no. 2 has my old Peugeot Tepee (thing Royal Mail van with windows) which is very simple.
> 
> Reliability first and foremost, then performance. Fords ended up providing the second at the expense of the first.



I've always done well with Skodas - have had three (all bought used) since I learned to drive 20-odd years ago. very much a "Ronseal" kind of car; unobtrusive, plenty of room inside and surprisingly sprightly. People in posh cars tend to get a bit peeved when I overtake them...


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Bonnie has a bucket on her head.



Ah... The "Cone of Shame"


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can I have a rest now ?
> Georgie has been to the vets. He has had his neck shaved . There are 2 puncture wounds, the vet thinks they are a few days old . The wound has been cleaned and he has had so medicine .
> He is now running around wanting to go out .



Gentle chin tickles to Master Georgie from Cuddle Aunt Reynard xxx


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

Did a test print yesterday of the Toleman photo I'm restoring to see where I was at with it. Actually, it makes a pretty decent 8x6, and the bits I've had to reconstruct look better than on a computer screen. Really pleased with that.

I do have to deal with the odd blue colour cast (which irritatingly isn't consistent across the entire image), and the top third of the frame is still noticeably washed out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Sep 2022)

I was looking out of the window a few minutes ago, marvelling at the ferocity of the deluge, when the forlorn figure of a paper boy cycled past.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I bought a new pair of work trousers this week.


For yourself?


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was looking out of the window a few minutes ago, marvelling at the ferocity of the deluge, when the forlorn figure of a paper boy cycled past.



We haven’t had paper delivery’s here for at least the last ten years


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

I have a  and am listening to FC Zurich v Arsenal in the Europa League.


----------



## pawl (8 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Our draft winter ferry timetables have now been released by Calmac.
> We are to have either a large ferry or a small ferry or sometimes both together. A potential nightmare for anybody wanting to travel dictated by the date which timetable applies.
> With their usual aplomb they allow 11 minutes to get from the railway station to the ferry so while running with luggage you have to know whether to dive into the terminal and upstairs to the boarding ramp or if the small ferry continue running another 100 yards to the car deck entry.
> Then when arriving on Mull the coordination is such that the bus to Fionnphort is scheduled to depart 5 minutes before the ferry arrives. This problem also applies to the northern bus route.
> ...



I seem to remember years back a company called I think macbrain (spelling probably wrong) Do they still exist ?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Don't try a ford then!
> 
> Fix Or Repair Daily!!



Or a Fix It Again Tomorrow Fiat


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> For yourself?



Hopefully, as I'm currently wearing them.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hopefully, as I'm currently wearing them.


Always handy to be certain in situations like this.


----------



## Hebe (8 Sep 2022)

I switched my car insurance from Churchill to someone else. I saved a shocking amount, even after paying for breakdown cover out of the savings.
I went to the local swimming pool without Hebe Jr for the first time since being pregnant with Hebe Jr years ago. Swam 40 lengths (1km) in the over 50s session and had the pool to myself for the last half hour. 🏊‍♀️ I shall do that again.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

The athletics and football coverage has gone *fzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt*


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Always handy to be certain in situations like this.



I find it is generally better in social situations.

Wearing trousers = good
Wearing own trousers = preferable.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> both neighbors have been returned to its normal resting place



nearby cemetery?


----------



## rockyroller (8 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was looking out of the window a few minutes ago, marvelling at the ferocity of the deluge, when the forlorn figure of a paper boy cycled past.



wonder what was going thru his head


----------



## rockyroller (8 Sep 2022)

my condolences
the Queen is dead, long live the King? 
we lost our 100 yr old Aunt this week, so sympathies to the family


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

Charles III @rockyroller


----------



## oldwheels (8 Sep 2022)

pawl said:


> I seem to remember years back a company called I think macbrain (spelling probably wrong) Do they still exist ?



David MacBrayne took over from Hutchison many years ago. 
When I had dealings with them they ran a bus company and a haulage company as well as ferries. They later got rid of the bus and the haulage company and became Caledonian MacBrayne shortened to Calmac.
I had extensive dealings with both the haulage side and the ferry side which gave me a lot of headaches as they had not quite caught up with the modern age.
When I phoned for example and said I wanted a CLV ( Crown Locked Van) next Thursday at 0800 they heard instead that I wanted a lorry of some kind next week sometime and sent a small flat open lorry on Monday afternoon.
They eventually got a good new transport manager who sorted them out.
The ferry side was even more complicated but I will not go there.
They accounted for about 50% of my workload..


----------



## tyred (8 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Or a Lotus... Lots Of Trouble Usually Serious.
> 
> I used to do structural analysis for Ford (was on the team that helped develop the Transit Connect). Having seen the stuff that got signed off on while I was there, I wouldn't buy a Ford.



My Dad's Transit Connect has 267,000 on the original engine and gearbox. A bit rust prone but Ford's are usually pretty decent mechanically in my experience.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Sep 2022)

The glass on the front of my solid fuel stove has suddenly split for no apparent reason. The stove has not been lit for weeks and has been untouched.
This happened once in the past and I just patched up the gap with fire cement which lasted for weeks till I got a replacement. Nothing to do with temperature changes as the room temp has been pretty steady.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> My Dad's Transit Connect has 267,000 on the original engine and gearbox. A bit rust prone but Ford's are usually pretty decent mechanically in my experience.



Not for me, I'm afraid. Better the devil you don't know than the devil you do...


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The glass on the front of my solid fuel stove has suddenly split for no apparent reason. The stove has not been lit for weeks and has been untouched.
> This happened once in the past and I just patched up the gap with fire cement which lasted for weeks till I got a replacement. Nothing to do with temperature changes as the room temp has been pretty steady.


Small scratch that weakened the glass at one point/area, then spread.
Or, the glass went in uneven and the stress has built up over time. Combined with a weak point, and it can give at anytime.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not for me, I'm afraid. Better the devil you don't know than the devil you do...


And just how many devils do you know.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> And just how many devils do you know.



Start with the two furry ones hogging the armchairs...


----------



## DCLane (8 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Charles III @rockyroller



That's unless he selects one of his other names: Charles Philip Arthur George

He _could_ be King Philip/Arthur/George but I'd agree he'll probably be King Charles III.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> That's unless he selects one of his other names: Charles Philip Arthur George
> 
> He _could_ be King Philip/Arthur/George but I'd agree he'll probably be King Charles III.



It's been officially confirmed by the Prime Minister.


----------



## Gwylan (8 Sep 2022)

Good to remember this is a woman who cannot read a teleprompt machine


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

Lovely big plate of triple-cooked chips for supper, with meatballs in a spicy tomato sauce on the side.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Good to remember this is a woman who cannot read a teleprompt machine



Oh god, not King Cheese!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> That's unless he selects one of his other names: Charles Philip Arthur George
> 
> He _could_ be King Philip/Arthur/George but I'd agree he'll probably be King Charles III.



"George" would be some epic trolling...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2022)

Anyhow, I'm having a bad trouser day. I changed my trousers because they were being super-slow to dry. The nearest trousers to hand were a new pair of Aldi work trousers (gesture of solidarity with @Andy in Germany and I don't even have a job!). A can of beer out of the fridge reacted like I'd just spent 20 minutes shaking it, resulting in a 2nd pair of wet trousers. I've gone back to the first pair which are now only damp.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Anyhow, I'm having a bad trouser day. I changed my trousers because they were being super-slow to dry. The nearest trousers to hand were a new pair of Aldi work trousers (gesture of solidarity with @Andy in Germany and I don't even have a job!). A can of beer out of the fridge reacted like I'd just spent 20 minutes shaking it, resulting in a 2nd pair of wet trousers. I've gone back to the first pair which are now only damp.


Did you drink the beer?

Top tip on colour choice, black doesn't show spilt liquids as much as any other colour.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you drink the beer?



He'd have to suck the trousers...


----------



## dave r (8 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> He'd have to suck the trousers...



If he's that desperate that he's sucking the beer out of the trousers then he has a problem?


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> He'd have to suck the trousers...


Wring them out into a glass.
Where's yer lateral thinking?


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> If he's that desperate that he's sucking the beer out of the trousers then he has a problem?


You don't just waste it by washing it out!


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wring them out into a glass.
> Where's yer lateral thinking?



I was thinking that you can never wring it all out. At the way prices keep going up, you really don't want to be wasting stuff...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you drink the beer?



What would someone born in Yorkshire do....?


----------



## DCLane (8 Sep 2022)

Son no. 2 has been sorting out his clothes for university. He's not the tallest, or heaviest, being 53kg but I didn't expect to see a stack of kiddie clothes appear that he'd squirrelled away.

Much has been packed, others to be sold/donated and the kiddie stuff has now (mostly) gone.

Oh, and a load of my cycling shorts/base layers/socks appeared from the pile as well.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I was thinking that you can never wring it all out. At the way prices keep going up, you really don't want to be wasting stuff...


Wring out as much as possible, you'll be surprised how much you can get out when required.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> What would someone born in Yorkshire do....?


But you've been away that long you might have picked up some odd habits from down south.

Forgetting yer roots as it were.


----------



## Reynard (8 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wring out as much as possible, you'll be surprised how much you can get out when required.



Sure, but what about the creases?


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sure, but what about the creases?


You wring them out as well.
And the pockets.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2022)

My condolences on the loss of your sovereign, and best wishes for the reign of Charles III.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Sep 2022)

An unusual experience this afternoon - I got wet while outside. Something called rain apparently.

I should have expected it as I was in Yorkshire.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> An unusual experience this afternoon - I got wet while outside. Something called rain apparently.
> 
> I should have expected it as I was in Yorkshire.



Should have stayed here in East Anglia. We had nothing bar a few spits and spots.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> An unusual experience this afternoon - I got wet while outside. Something called rain apparently.
> 
> I should have expected it as I was in Yorkshire.


I was also in Yorkshire yesterday afternoon, but didn't get wet outside(nor inside). 
Were you in the right part?


----------



## Jenkins (9 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> I was also in Yorkshire yesterday afternoon, but didn't get wet outside(nor inside).
> Were you in the right part?



I was in York - is that Yorkshire enough


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I was in York - is that Yorkshire enough


You got wet, I stayed dry.
Who was in the wrong part?

T'is Yorkshire enough, I'll have to give you that much.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

I think a  is called for.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2022)

Basic ingredient is all I'm missing.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

Bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2022)

Shall I go for a ride or not ? 
Tis a bit foggy though ?


----------



## DCLane (9 Sep 2022)

Myself and son no. 2 are up early for a track session at Derby before work.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Shall I go for a ride or not ?
> Tis a bit foggy though ?



Ended up doing 13 miles and the fog was ok thankfully.
Garden birds have been fed. 
First cuppa ready to go


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2022)

First cuppa went down well
I can smell something really sweet but can't pin it down


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2022)

Morning .
Our night's sleep was a bit disturbed . I took pity on Georgie and left the doors open so that he could come and go as he wished during the night . I gave him a big cuddle before I went to bed . He was purring so much that he started to dribble . He settled down and went to sleep and so did we . During the night there were several times when he climbed over us , I gave him some strokes to try to settle him down but he decided to go downstairs. This morning we had our early morning wake up ! He jumped up onto the bed . Not satisfied with a stroke he decided to use guerilla tactics by diving under the duvet and attacking my feet . I took the hint and got up and gave him his breakfast . I think he is getting better .


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Basic ingredient is all I'm missing.
> View attachment 660447



What a hoot.... 🤭


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> I can smell something really sweet but can't pin it down



That'll my the leek & potato soup that was in the slow-cooker overnight. I ladled some out to add a bit of cornflour to thicken it.. 
The fragrance must have wafted down the A45 and up your hooter 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2022)

Leek & potato soup for breakfast (see above) 
It's bed stripping day, today.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Small scratch that weakened the glass at one point/area, then spread.
> Or, the glass went in uneven and the stress has built up over time. Combined with a weak point, and it can give at anytime.



The glass had been there for several years before giving way. Like all sorts of things the price of new ones has gone up considerably.😠


----------



## tyred (9 Sep 2022)

A dreich morning here.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> My Dad's Transit Connect has 267,000 on the original engine and gearbox. A bit rust prone but Ford's are usually pretty decent mechanically in my experience.



I had a transit for a while. Load of problems caused by bad design, one of which was a flexible joint in the exhaust system which blew at regular and inconvenient intervals. The transit forum was also full of complaints often "how do I get this bl---y thing to start on a cold morning?" which was one of my problems. I parked on a hill and often had to bump start. The rest of the day was fine but first thing was always a worry.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Sep 2022)

Overcast but dry so far. The forecast says sunny with a NE wind so I had better get the garden sorted a bit more.
Tomorrow has a light S wind which suits me better for cycling but northerly winds for a while after that.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2022)

Why do we get the blame for him feeling poorly? 
I got attacked this morning . After eating his breakfast he disappeared . I eventually found him hiding under our bed . I coaxed him out using a trail of treats so that I could catch him so that he could have his medicine .
He is now hiding behind the settee.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Why do we get the blame for him feeling poorly?
> I got attacked this morning . After eating his breakfast he disappeared . I eventually found him hiding under our bed . I coaxed him out using a trail of treats so that I could catch him so that he could have his medicine .
> He is now hiding behind the settee.



Molly 🐱 is currently hiding too after being back to the vet to check how her mouth is healing after 3 extractions. Still not totally happy with it so she's back again next Friday. Poor thing is only used to me and is terrified every time she has to go.


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Sep 2022)

Hong Kong’s looking magnificent this evening.


----------



## tyred (9 Sep 2022)

A Windows 95 installation CD was in the middle of the music CDs in the charity shop. I wonder is there a collectors market for old software!


----------



## Hebe (9 Sep 2022)

I walked the girl to the school bus stop then did my third couch to 5k run of the week as the journey home. Aching a little bit after yesterday’s swim.

sending gentle fusses to Georgie, Bonnie, Molly and all the poorly/recovering mundane news kitties and their patient humans….


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> I walked the girl to the school bus stop then did my third couch to 5k run of the week as the journey home. Aching a little bit after yesterday’s swim.
> 
> sending gentle fusses to Georgie, Bonnie, Molly and all the poorly/recovering mundane news kitties and their patient humans….









Bonnie says Thank you 🐶


----------



## Hebe (9 Sep 2022)

Also, my new cycling top with long sleeves came in the post today, I wasn’t expecting it until next week because of the strike but the strike was cancelled because of the Queen. So I get to wear it on the bike this weekend.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> Also, my new cycling top with long sleeves came in the post today, I wasn’t expecting it until next week because of the strike but the strike was cancelled because of the Queen. So I get to wear it on the bike this weekend.



Same here. Couple of t shirts that I didn't think would arrive till tomorrow because of the strike arrived this morning too.


----------



## Hebe (9 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 660458
> 
> 
> Bonnie says Thank you 🐶



I may have mis-specied Bonnie. What a beautiful girl, she has the right name.


----------



## Hebe (9 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> A Windows 95 installation CD was in the middle of the music CDs in the charity shop. I wonder is there a collectors market for old software!



I don’t know the answer, but you reminded me of one of my favourite podcast series, The Boring Talks. Link goes to bbc sounds but it’s also on the Apple podcast player.

The Sounds of Computer Games Loading


----------



## mybike (9 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> It's getting noticeably darker every morning.



And colder.


----------



## mybike (9 Sep 2022)

Still haven't managed to arrange the early morning walk to miss the hordes. Though I was about 10 minutes earlier today.

Cassie currently asleep with her tongue hanging out.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2022)

Second cuppa went down well earlier .


----------



## rockyroller (9 Sep 2022)

McD's drive-thru for coffee, display shows $1.79, I gather a single dollar bill, 7 dimes, 1 nickel & 4 pennies, get to window & attendant says $1.99, I ask why not $1.79 like display showed, she says no tax, throw the change back in my console & grab another dollar bill, get the coffee & she hands me a nickel & 3 pennies


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

Cool and overcast here chez Casa Reynard. It peed it with rain overnight, now dry, but there are showers around. So far, most of them have been missing us.

I slept really well, but woke up early to have a sneezing fit, and then it was like oh sod it, no point going back to sleep. So I have spent the morning doing some writing instead.

It is almost time for luncheon, and I has a hungry.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> I walked the girl to the school bus stop then did my third couch to 5k run of the week as the journey home. Aching a little bit after yesterday’s swim.
> 
> sending gentle fusses to Georgie, Bonnie, Molly and all the poorly/recovering mundane news kitties and their patient humans….



Thanks .
I will go and catch some fish and chips later and let Georgie have some .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Sep 2022)

Cloned Hard disc dive to a solid state drive and now booted into the SSD on Windows 10. Got tired of HDD spinning forever with Windows updates. So far so good.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cool and overcast here chez Casa Reynard. It peed it with rain overnight, now dry, but there are showers around. So far, most of them have been missing us.
> 
> I slept really well, but woke up early to have a sneezing fit, and then it was like oh sod it, no point going back to sleep. So I have spent the morning doing some writing instead.
> 
> It is almost time for luncheon, and I has a hungry.



That sounds like a bit of a Mc'Con!! 🤔


----------



## dave r (9 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> A Windows 95 installation CD was in the middle of the music CDs in the charity shop. I wonder is there a collectors market for old software!



I think I've still got my windows 95, windows 98se and XP discs upstairs somewhere, I don't know why I kept them, I've been on Linux for over 10 years.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a chunk of melton mowbray pork pie, plus two slices of granary toast, one with corned beef & chutney, and one with chaource cheese, plus a minneola, some grapes, some raspberries and two


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

Dry here, but looking out of the window, I can see a storm cloud dumping a load of rain onto Pymoor.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

Spoke too soon. It's now dumping rain on Casa Reynard.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Spoke too soon. It's now dumping rain on Casa Reynard.


Pouring down here too.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2022)

Can tell students are back in halls.

Dodge the nos cartridges.

Except this year its not just the little metal ones but those big canisters thrown in the street.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2022)

It's officially the weekend 
Bike is prepped for some weekend miles bring it on


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

I'm going to go and make myself a nice


----------



## oldwheels (9 Sep 2022)

Nice dry day but not sunny. Got the bulk of my scything done but still not gathered the debris up. 
I was diverted by fixing the bolt on my shed door a bit better as the shed has settled a bit and it was getting very hard to close.
For some unknown reason the Oban to Castlebay ferry was diverted to Craignure on Mull for a quick call.
Perhaps somebody like my SIL who now lives in Denmark. She was coming to us for a visit but got on the wrong ferry. The Klchoan ferry met the Outer Isles one in the Sound and she was transferred ashore here. She was pretty expert at playing the poor confused foreigner although she was in fact Scottish.
Not sure that the present ticket scanning would allow that to happen nowadays and my ticket sometimes does not scan properly because I am getting on a ferry but not the one I have booked.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2022)

Off out for a Malaysian meal


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Off out for a Malaysian meal



Bon appetit!


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Off out for a Malaysian meal



Apetit yang baik


----------



## Speicher (9 Sep 2022)

I have no intention of being an ingredient in a remedy for gout. So I have sought the protection of a good friend of mine.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2022)

Friends are going to be late as they were listening to the Kings speach.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> A Windows 95 installation CD was in the middle of the music CDs in the charity shop. I wonder is there a collectors market for old software!


Was it Windows 95, 95 A, B, C, or D?


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pouring down here too.


You were at "Casa Reynard" earlier?


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> You were at "Casa Reynard" earlier?



I don't think it was the exact same rain, Classic me old bean xxx


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I don't think it was the exact same rain, Classic me old bean xxx


'ere, less of the old, you hear!


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> 'ere, less of the old, you hear!



You're older than me, so fair's fair.


----------



## postman (9 Sep 2022)

Some bloke is strangling a cat on a televised church service,my hearing aids are going mad screaming and screeching please somebody anybody steal his bagpipes.Stop him.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Sep 2022)

I have given Georgie his medicine. I also gave him some of my cod like I promised him . I missed his medicine with some lick -E Iix to hide it and he licked the bowl clean .


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> You're older than me, so fair's fair.


And you know that for certain?


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> And you know that for certain?



I'd be surprised if I was wrong...


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

Finished off the last of the meatballs in spicy tomato sauce for supper, along with the last of the gnocchi and the whole shebang topped with lots of cheese. 

I'm making tomato soup this weekend, so that will put pay to the last of the sauce.


----------



## tyred (9 Sep 2022)

Training finished for another week. I think it's just one more week of these late hours to go.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Training finished for another week. I think it's just one more week of these late hours to go.


Have you thought that may be just what they want you to think!


----------



## tyred (9 Sep 2022)

I was trying to log into my personal laptop using my work password and wondering why it didn't work


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I was trying to log into my personal laptop using my work password and wondering why it didn't work


You need rehydration.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Sep 2022)

Cool, cloudy and breezy here in the south east corner of Suffolk. At least the worst of the showers passed either to the west or the east so not too bad. Very little done today - a bit of shopping, the three monthly filing of the credit card & bank statements, the adding of the old ones to the shredding pile, backing up music & photo files to external storage and a load of washing.

Still undecided as to whether to head to Brands Hatch on Sunday for the British GT race.


----------



## Gwylan (9 Sep 2022)

Only a


postman said:


> Some bloke is strangling a cat on a televised church service,my hearing aids are going mad screaming and screeching please somebody anybody steal his bagpipes.Stop him.


Only a country where it rains consistently, boasts the worst mosquitos and more drunks per capita than elsewhere could produce the bagpipes.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2022)

Price increases don't appear to be bothering everyone. Five/six hours every night.


----------



## classic33 (9 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Only a
> 
> Only a country where it rains consistently, boasts the worst mosquitos and more drunks per capita than elsewhere could produce the bagpipes.


Egypt?


----------



## Gwylan (9 Sep 2022)

postman said:


> Hello hello hello what do we have here then.Its a very nice rain jacket sir but may i suggest a pair of socks and some shorts also,we dont want to be frightening the horses now do we.



My defence, your honour revolves around advice from this site to simply wear a rain jacket.
Unfortunately the Scroat who nicked my bike also got my rain jacket.

That mean that the advice I received implied that not having a rain jacket suggested I go naked. It is unfortunate that around noon the High Street was busier than usual. I do apologise for any upset that my actions may have caused That concludes my mitigation statement in my defence.


----------



## Gwylan (9 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Egypt?



Never rained in Egypt when I was there


----------



## raleighnut (9 Sep 2022)

Well the PC died (that's why I've not been on much) so I'm on a new 'Chromebook'
Certainly a learning curve


----------



## Gwylan (9 Sep 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Well the PC died (that's why I've not been on much) so I'm on a new 'Chromebook'
> Certainly a learning curve



Yes.
Welcome to the list wanderers. Where do the files go to?


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

I have a  and a toasted teacake.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely luncheon of a chunk of melton mowbray pork pie, plus two slices of granary toast, one with corned beef & chutney, and one with chaource cheese, plus a minneola, some grapes, some raspberries and two



Minneola? In my background, that is a town in Florida. I do think they ship citrus from there.


----------



## Reynard (9 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Minneola? In my background, that is a town in Florida. I do think they ship citrus from there.



A cross between a tangerine and either a grapefruit or a pomelo. Also known as tangelos. Very nice - delicate like a tangerine, but with the zing of the grapefruit parent. Not especially sweet. I'm very fond of them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Sep 2022)

I am eating a pizza from the pizza hut, and going to listen to The King's speech.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2022)

I'm off to bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2022)

Awake and doing a couple of jobs before heading out for a ride


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2022)

A lot of sport has been cancelled this weekend due to the queen's death, yet Santa Pod euro finals are still on ?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2022)

Morning.
I am up a bit early as I had an early morning call . Not too bad today as he didn't wake up until 4.45. He then went downstairs and didn't disturb me until about 5.30 . Last night after I went to bed he came up and snuggled up to my back . He has had his medicine and some breakfast . He keeps crying out as he doesn't understand why he can't go out .


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Sep 2022)

Only 8% chance of rain here today according to the Met Office ☔️


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2022)

I overslept by my standards this morning. Time for a walk before breakfast and then my Saturday morning fry


----------



## DCLane (10 Sep 2022)

After yesterday's trip to the velodrome today it's a hllclimb. With the sign-on being in a layby at the east end of the reservoir between Buxton and Macclesfield.

I love these low-key events where there isn't a posh HQ, etc.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2022)

It's my day to go to work. 😔 
Off tomorrow, though, as it is grandson's 8th birthday so there's pressies to give and cake to eat.. 👍


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2022)

Sat watching the world go by


----------



## Gwylan (10 Sep 2022)

Anyone else signed up for Ride & Stride?


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2022)

I have got to find Georgie again . I have got to give him some Metacam now .


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I have got to find Georgie again . I have got to give him some Metacam now .



Molly had it for a few days for her teeth extractions too. Thankfully, she was happy to have it mixed in her food. I presume it must taste ok.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2022)

43 miles completed
First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Anyone else signed up for Ride & Stride?



Not yet


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> 43 miles completed
> First cuppa went down well
> Garden birds have been fed



Just 23 miles for me, but happy enough with that as it's been a poor cycling year for me. A real autumnal nip in the air first thing too which I don't mind at all. Much more comfortable than the mugginess we have been having.


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2022)

Saw a driving instructor drive straight through a red light at speed while I had a green man to walk across. 😠 No wonder the standard of driving is atrocious with teachers like that.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly had it for a few days for her teeth extractions too. Thankfully, she was happy to have it mixed in her food. I presume it must taste ok.



Not thinking very well this morning .
I mixed the Metacam with some of sauce he had earlier and he has eaten it all up .
I can now have a rest .


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Sep 2022)

The dog has diarrhoea and I'm spreading chocolate icing on a birthday cake... 

Gotta be careful which fingers to lick!!!


----------



## oldwheels (10 Sep 2022)

postman said:


> Some bloke is strangling a cat on a televised church service,my hearing aids are going mad screaming and screeching please somebody anybody steal his bagpipes.Stop him.



Indoor bagpipes are never good. Should be outdoors and accompanied by war cries and/or gunfire.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Only a
> 
> Only a country where it rains consistently, boasts the worst mosquitos and more drunks per capita than elsewhere could produce the bagpipes.



Wrong on two counts. We do not have mosquitos but much worse we have midges which is where highland dancing originated.
I could make a comment on the drunks but would probably get banned.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Saw a driving instructor drive straight through a red light at speed while I had a green man to walk across. 😠 No wonder the standard of driving is atrocious with teachers like that.


Pulled a driving examiner up over getting the person on the test to park in a cycle lane. Reported further down the road at the Test Centre.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Molly had it for a few days for her teeth extractions too. Thankfully, she was happy to have it mixed in her food. I presume it must taste ok.


You presume it tastes okay, you never tested it beforehand!


----------



## oldwheels (10 Sep 2022)

Sunny day with not a cloud to be seen so I was out early to get some exercise on the trike. Mostly a nice run and I sat in the sunshine for a while waiting on the service bus to Dervaig go past. It never appeared tho' I thought the weekday timetable operated on Saturday as well. Obviously not.
While sitting there somebody pulled into an old quarry and started flying a drone over my head so I moved off.
Just as well as convoys of cars usually led by a large motorhome appeared which was a bit of a nuisance for triking.

My house windows are open and there was a strange noise outside. A neighbour was out trying to get more stuff into her bin by squashing everything down so there must be plastic bottles in there cracking up and making the noise. If she gets it too tight it may not empty.

Special thanks to Mod Pat. I was totally confused by an apparent inability to get any response so you may have had multiple requests. Sorry.


----------



## postman (10 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> My defence, your honour revolves around advice from this site to simply wear a rain jacket.
> Unfortunately the Scroat who nicked my bike also got my rain jacket.
> 
> That mean that the advice I received implied that not having a rain jacket suggested I go naked. It is unfortunate that around noon the High Street was busier than usual. I do apologise for any upset that my actions may have caused That concludes my mitigation statement in my defence.


Having read your eloquent defence and upon reading statements from a number of mature ladies who were present when stopped by the officer,they all stated that you also had a helmet.So I find you have no case to answer and you are free to go because this case has taken longer to be addressed I will award you costs against the Police This will be just enough to purchase cake,coffee and a generous sized bacon sandwich, which I understand most cyclists enjoy.You are free to go.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2022)

Red House garage 1.579 for finest petrol
Walked around a car boot for first time in years


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Red House garage 1.579 for finest petrol
> Walked around a car boot for first time in years



Must be a big boot.


----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Must be a big boot.


Cars are getting bigger.


----------



## mybike (10 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I think I've still got my windows 95, windows 98se and XP discs upstairs somewhere, I don't know why I kept them, I've been on Linux for over 10 years.



You expect to have a desperate need to create a virtual Windows PC.




Just like I do.


----------



## mybike (10 Sep 2022)

Have my son's 14 yo dog with us for the weekend. Took him for a walk, by the time we got back this march might have been a bit too fast for him.


----------



## Hebe (10 Sep 2022)

Walked into town to do the errands and see the local cycle advocacy group’s stand at an event. Handed in my feedback and got a few goodies in return - an excellent multitool, a pound token thingie, a water bottle and a hi vis reflective thing for the mister when he is running in the dark. Laundry is rather optimistically on the line, next load in the machine and I am on my favourite sofa with a cat and a coffee.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Sep 2022)

Was nice and sunny but as soon as I went out to sit in my garden the clouds came over and it got cold. 
Back indoors the sun is back out and probably warm again.
I noticed last night when I went to bed there was what looked like a full moon in the clear sky. Teachers I have known as well as local councillors all said that the children were unsettled in class and complaints from the public rose during a full moon. Does this explain the current mass hysteria we seem to be experiencing?


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> You expect to have a desperate need to create a virtual Windows PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, I've just not bothered to chuck em away yet, I've got a bag of discs in the wardrobe.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Sep 2022)

I’ve just been waken from slumber on the sofa by my 5 year old granddaughter leaping on to me 😴😮


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2022)

Cool, blustery and occasionally showery here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, and spent the morning picking tomatoes and then turning them into a large cauldron of soup. The rain has gotten into them and the skins are splitting, so they won't keep terribly well. Also, I've noticed that a bunch of pigeons have been trying to peck at the ripe ones. I also did some writing and watched the coverage of the Accession Council and the Proclamations.

Lovely luncheon of a corned beef and tomato chutney sandwich, half a mango, some raspberries and two 

Now listening to the coverage of the F1 qualifying from Monza. Sam Bird is on the commentary team this weekend.  According to a commentator friend, he's not known for turning up on time (if at all) but when he does, he is knowledgeable and good to listen to.

Once that's done, I have plans involving apples and blackberries...


----------



## postman (10 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> Walked into town to do the errands and see the local cycle advocacy group’s stand at an event. Handed in my feedback and got a few goodies in return - an excellent multitool, a pound token thingie, a water bottle and a hi vis reflective thing for the mister when he is running in the dark. Laundry is rather optimistically on the line, next load in the machine and I am on my favourite sofa with a cat and a coffee.


I am feeling generous today.So I am going to give you 9.5 out of 10,for your post.It would have been a perfect 10 had you had a kit cat with your coffee.well done though a good post.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2022)

I've decided not to go yellow stickering this evening. There are still too many things in the fridge that need using up.


----------



## Hebe (10 Sep 2022)

postman said:


> I am feeling generous today.So I am going to give you 9.5 out of 10,for your post.It would have been a perfect 10 had you had a kit cat with your coffee.well done though a good post.



Thank you! Now I am watching GCN and really wanting a kit kat


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2022)

Got some apples and blackberries all simmering together in a pot. Will throw some sugar in once the fruit has cooked right down. Then, I shall make a blackberry & apple upside down cake.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Sep 2022)

Just chomped a ham, cheese and crisp butty washed down with chocolate milk.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2022)

Jazz B post trim reinstated


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Sep 2022)

Back from a route check of one of my Audax’s running next weekend. Stayed dry till down pour in last 10 mins.


----------



## Gwylan (10 Sep 2022)

postman said:


> I am feeling generous today.So I am going to give you 9.5 out of 10,for your post.It would have been a perfect 10 had you had a kit cat with your coffee.well done though a good post.



What is this thing with cats? For fear of my life I won't list my reservations about cats


----------



## Gwylan (10 Sep 2022)

Well I've cycled 60km today, around umpteen churches in rural kent. But finished at the pub!


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2022)

Cake is in the oven.

Can kick back and chill for a bit. Just need to finish making the syrup to pour over to finish the cake off.


----------



## Gwylan (10 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Indoor bagpipes are never good. Should be outdoors and accompanied by war cries and/or gunfire.



Outdoors, on a small island, in the rain, above 59N. Play on piper!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> I think I've still got my windows 95, windows 98se and XP discs upstairs somewhere, I don't know why I kept them, I've been on Linux for over 10 years.



That way you can threaten the Linux OS: It knows it can be replaced.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Pulled a driving examiner up over getting the person on the test to park in a cycle lane. Reported further down the road at the Test Centre.



I once did the same on one who passed well within the 1.5m minimum on a blind summit. Having their phone number and email address on the car does make it rather easy.


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That way you can threaten the Linux OS: It knows it can be replaced.



If I have to replace the operating system its a right pain. Installing the operating system itself doesn't take long, its restoring my files from my back ups and configuring the system how I like it thats the pain.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2022)

I cut and edged my front yard, and am now watching The King sign proclamations . Finished my pizza from last night, and brought the dog in from the back yard, where she was sunbathing.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2022)

Cake out of the oven and cooling and soup blitzed.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Sep 2022)

forgot how nice this drink is:
4 oranges + 1 pink grapefruit squeezed over ice.
LipsmackinThirstquenchinAceTastinMotivatin .... anon.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Sep 2022)

Oh **** it. I've just had my hotel booking for the BTCC weekend at Silverstone cancelled as the hotel has been "urgently reclassified for Government use". 

I will get the full price refunded, but this was booked back in April so picked up for only £50 including breakfast. The cheapest similar deal I can find now is £70 for a Premier Inn in Milton Keynes so it looks like I'll only be going on the Sunday now. Barstewards.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Oh **** it. I've just had my hotel booking for the BTCC weekend at Silverstone cancelled as the hotel has been "urgently reclassified for Government use".
> 
> I will get the full price refunded, but this was booked back in April so picked up for only £50 including breakfast. The cheapest similar deal I can find now is £70 for a Premier Inn in Milton Keynes so it looks like I'll only be going on the Sunday now. Barstewards.



Sounds a bit drastic: why are the UKgov urgently in need of hotel accommodation on BTCC weekend?


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2022)

Had a big bowl of tomato & basil soup for supper, and a nice slice of blackberry & apple upside down cake. 

Was a bit naughty and poured some cream over the cake.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2022)

Beautiful Daughter wanted "A new story", so I told her a shortened version of this battle with a SRAM Gear system at work, with "_Ptwang_" sound effects every time the spring in the gear system unwound. 

She got the giggles for ten minutes straight. 

Half an hour later she's still awake, occasionally saying "Ptwang!" and giggling into her pillow.

If only I could wind up the gear system as easily...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had a big bowl of tomato & basil soup for supper, and a nice slice of blackberry & apple upside down cake.
> 
> Was a bit naughty and poured some cream over the cake.



If it helps I ate half a bag of crisps today.


----------



## Reynard (10 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> If it helps I ate half a bag of crisps today.



I'm assuming that'd be one of the sharing bag type things, and not one of those tiddly bags you get in multipacks...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm assuming that'd be one of the sharing bag type things, and not one of those tiddly bags you get in multipacks...



Probably. It's been a while since I had a British bag of crisps...


----------



## Jenkins (10 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sounds a bit drastic: why are the UKgov urgently in need of hotel accommodation on BTCC weekend?



Probably got a load of free tickets - remember that back in the Super Touring days, Nigel Smith was sponsored by HMSO.

There's definitely something going on - I've tried random dates at the same place until the end of November and they all show "Unavailable for the selected dates" so if anybody sees a load of Men in Black types around Junction 19 of the M1...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2022)

Been a nice day chez Biggs


----------



## Jameshow (10 Sep 2022)

Fixed 85yo dad's new 165mm cranks to his turbo trainer bike. 

Keeping him zwifting for a while longer!


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2022)

Nice 25ish miles on my Moulton on quiet minor roads in glorious evening sunshine. Some gear change issues with the FM hub traced to the wheel pulling forward slightly in the drop out (I can't help being such a powerful rider ) but thankfully I always carry tools so quickly fixed. It really is uncanny just how well the suspension works on poor road surfaces.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Sep 2022)

This morning was an exercise in how to spend a lot of time doing absolutely nothing. I had a notification that advance rail tickets for a trip to Stoke on Trent at the end of November were available so I spent about an hour on various permutations of routes, timings & costing only to go with the initial plan. My new debit card also turned up so more time was wasted adding that to Garmin Pay, etc. Just as I was thinking of going out for a ride, it started to rain so the kettle went on, a coffee was made and shirts & trousers for work were ironed.

Most importantly I had a delivery of 400 size 2 coffee filter papers.

Sometime after 2pm I did get out for a few miles on the 29er. It rained. Heavily.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Sep 2022)

i could murder a nice pint.


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2022)

I think it is time that I went to bed.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2022)

Me too. I have a thumping headache.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Jameshow (11 Sep 2022)

I just asked Alexa to marry me.... 

She asked me three green card questions and I failed on all counts. 

Not even Alexa wants me!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Nah, I've just not bothered to chuck em away yet, I've got a bag of discs in the wardrobe.


Wotsthagot


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2022)

Well too misty for a ride
So going back to bed with a freshly brewed cuppa


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Someone left the kitchen light on all night and didn't put the defrosting meet in the fridge last night.... So that's me in the doghouse


----------



## oldwheels (11 Sep 2022)

A bit overcast with a watery sun trying to break through. Forecast to rain later and the wind has turned northerly and likely to stay that way for the rest of the week.
A local restaurant was burgled on Friday night and valuables and a lot of cash taken. There was a burglery here once but many years ago so not a common occurance. Opinion is that it was probably opportunist visitors and not local given the lack of previous violations.
Jungle drums are beating furiously so unless they have already left the island they may still be caught.
About 40 years ago an old man got badly beaten in Dervaig. Plod had to do a blue light trip to get the culprit before the vigilante squad got him. Nowadays the residents would just wring their hands and say how terrible it was and they had thoughts of leaving and going back home.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Sep 2022)

Lovely by the sea this morning.


----------



## Jameshow (11 Sep 2022)

Dog has escaped crate and pooped all over sitting room....! 

Good job I'm 300miles away!


----------



## Jenkins (11 Sep 2022)

Quite misty here in south east Suffolk first thing, but it's now cleared into a lovely sunny morning. Coffee has been drunk & there's still another couple of hours to decide whether to head to Brands Hatch or have a quiet day here.


----------



## postman (11 Sep 2022)

Last day in Goosnargh today.been here since Thursday,cleaning and gardening again.Not much to garden this time,I clobbered the new weeds on the block driveway with Resolva a great weed killer,it's already turned all of the weed brown.I can't keep spending four hours on my knees everything I come here.I am getting too old for it.So today father in law has a surprise coming,we are going out for lunch he knows one grandchild is coming it's her 25th birthday we are celebrating it was Friday just gone.But what he does not know his grandson and girlfriend are going to be there.Its going to be good.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Someone left the kitchen light on all night and didn't put the defrosting meet in the fridge last night.... So that's me in the doghouse



Should have defrosted by now !


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Oh **** it. I've just had my hotel booking for the BTCC weekend at Silverstone cancelled as the hotel has been "urgently reclassified for Government use".
> 
> I will get the full price refunded, but this was booked back in April so picked up for only £50 including breakfast. The cheapest similar deal I can find now is £70 for a Premier Inn in Milton Keynes so it looks like I'll only be going on the Sunday now. Barstewards.



Booking.com


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2022)

Off on a scarecrow walk


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Sep 2022)

Don't you just hate it when you need a new car tyre and the size/numbers/code is upside-down at the bottom!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2022)

I'm not sure why it feels very autumnal today but it does. Oh, well, I may as well catch up, or bowl out, or whatever, with the cricket on this last test of the summer.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Don't you just hate it when you need a new car tyre and the size/numbers/code is upside-down at the bottom!!



How come you can't read that when I slam my brakes on when I see No Entry written on the road upside down !


----------



## Speicher (11 Sep 2022)

ʎllɐǝɹ ʎsɐǝ sı uʍop ǝpısdn ƃuıpɐǝɹ


----------



## Hebe (11 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Don't you just hate it when you need a new car tyre and the size/numbers/code is upside-down at the bottom!!


Photograph it with your phone, rotate and zoom.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Off on a scarecrow walk



Why are you scaring crows?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> ʎllɐǝɹ ʎsɐǝ sı uʍop ǝpısdn ƃuıpɐǝɹ


I suspect that's the problem @Illaveago and I have sometimes faced. I think I read upside down faster than I register that it's upside down.


----------



## Speicher (11 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I suspect that's the problem @Illaveago and I have sometimes faced. I think I read upside down faster than I register that it's upside down.



Did you konw taht if you keep the frist and lsat ltertes in the rhigt pclaes you can slitl raed the wrdos.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> Did you konw taht if you keep the frist and lsat ltertes in the rhigt pclaes you can slitl raed the wrdos.


I did, as it hpapnes.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Why are you scaring crows?



It's better than eating them


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> Photograph it with your phone, *rotate* and zoom.


That'd put it upside down!


----------



## rockyroller (11 Sep 2022)

knife show today. my late Father left his collectable knives, for us to sort out


----------



## tyred (11 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Don't you just hate it when you need a new car tyre and the size/numbers/code is upside-down at the bottom!!



Flip the car over on its roof


----------



## tyred (11 Sep 2022)

Took the Moulton out just over thirty miles completed, planned ride cut short due to torrential rain 

I still ate my picnic in the nice scenic spot as I had planned. Just couldn't see anything much due to mist and I had to shelter under a tree!


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2022)

There's a pot of tea, a toastie in the in the grilly thing and there's the F1 on the radio (bbc website)


----------



## Speicher (11 Sep 2022)

My birthday is next month. I have just bought myself one of my birthday presents.












I have a collection of unusual tins from around Europe, and some from further afield. Unusual ones, in good condition do not appear that often, or if they do, they are at an unrealistic price.

I started collecting them on holiday in France. They are not easy to find. I found an African one in Iceland, and a French one in Sweden.


----------



## tyred (11 Sep 2022)

I didn't think it possible but the rain has got even heavier. so much for the 0.3 mm of rain suggested on the weather forecast app!


----------



## postman (11 Sep 2022)

Just back from a superb Sunday birthday dinner at The Italian Orchard, Goosnargh, it was superb ignore the TripAdvisor reports we have never had really bad meal in over two decades of eating there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Daughter wanted "A new story", so I told her a shortened version of this battle with a SRAM Gear system at work, with "_Ptwang_" sound effects every time the spring in the gear system unwound.
> 
> She got the giggles for ten minutes straight.
> 
> ...



Tinybug was going out with a friend today, as she went down the stairs. I said "Tinybug?"
"Yes Papa?"
"_Ptwang..._"

"_Giggle_..."


----------



## oldwheels (11 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's better than eating them



Never tried it myself but I seem to remember during wartime that some did eat them. Rook Pie seems to ring a memory bell.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Sep 2022)

Went up to visit my wildlife pal. The bottom section of his road is getting much worse with potholes but that bit is owned by Forestry who are procrastinating and another house owner on that section is on the verge of taking legal action.
I would not take my trike up tho' I did often cycle on two wheels. Once it gets fixed it is a handy two miles away to cycle.

Somebody of FB seriously thinks all ferries are cancelled on the big funeral day. What planet do these people live on?
Better not be as I am booked to return with a load of frozen food for the freezer.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2022)

F1 listened to, St Leger watched, and a  drunk.

Will go and pick tomatoes in a bit, and then water all the planters.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2022)

Back in my apartment, had a cup of tea and I'm now cooking pasta for the week.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Sep 2022)

Not really a cartoon so putting it here. I am near the end but two wheels in front. Did the tandem bit but after we were married.


----------



## dave r (11 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Not really a cartoon so putting it here. I am near the end but two wheels in front. Did the tandem bit but after we were married.
> 
> View attachment 660719



I'm between retirement and eccentric old age.  Not needed a trike yet though.


----------



## Hebe (11 Sep 2022)

Now I need a 
lovely solo ride out to Honeystreet this morning. Very busy cafe, lovely sausage roll and coffee. I still didn’t make it up my nemesis hill but I did manage all the long rolling hills on the way back. Was happily singing my heart out on what I thought was an empty road only to spot a group of horses and walkers waiting at the entrance of a bridle way


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back in my apartment, had a cup of tea and I'm now cooking pasta for the week.



10 - 12 minutes is recommended.. It'd be a bit squishy and not atall Al Dente after a week!


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2022)

I have just picked about four and a half kilos of tomatoes.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just picked about four and a half kilos of tomatoes.



Ours are still green 

Rear lawn mowed not sure how many more times it will get done in 2022


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2022)

I've just picked a large handful of basil leaves. The smell fabby.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 10 - 12 minutes is recommended.. It'd be a bit squishy and not atall Al Dente after a week!



Oh... really?

Hang on, I'll be right back...


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Ours are still green



Bummer  But I can give you a couple of good recipes for green tomato chutney...

I bought nine established plants in late May, six from a little local garden center, and the others on the market. I've already picked around 12 kilos of tomatoes, and there's probably double that still left on them.

Mealtimes have become very tomato-y.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## DCLane (11 Sep 2022)

We're at hillclimb no. 2 of the weekend, this time at Hardwick Hall just off M1 J29. It's a floodlit evening event but may be damp.

Son no. 2's riding, I'm simply spectating and doing the driving.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2022)

Thanks @Reynard 
I have chopped all leaf's so we get as much sun on the fruits will have to see


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh... really?
> 
> Hang on, I'll be right back...


He's not been back, has he hit a problem?


----------



## oldwheels (11 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Ours are still green
> 
> Rear lawn mowed not sure how many more times it will get done in 2022



Still time for tomatoes to ripen. We used to get the last ripe ones at the end of October after being away on business for over a week.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2022)

The gulls are noisy tonight.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Sep 2022)

Here too.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Here too.


I'm 47.89 miles, approximately, from the nearest beach though.


----------



## Reynard (11 Sep 2022)

Had tomato soup for supper, and a stack of tomato, mozzarella and avocado on toast.

There's some cake in a bit...


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had tomato soup for supper, and a stack of tomato, mozzarella and avocado on toast.
> 
> There's some cake in a bit...


Of what?


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'm 47.89 miles, approximately, from the nearest beach though.



Ah, I'm about 200 yards.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Sep 2022)

Didn't bother with Brands Hatch - a three hour round trip not including whatever the Dartford tunnel queues and a long roadwork section round Colchester were like, plus the cost of fuel & topping up the Dart Charge account for a two hour race didn't seem worth it in the end.

Instead I popped into town for a loaf of bread and came back with an additional half dozen Wispa Gold bars which were reduced to12p each and a Lindor mint bar which someone had left in the paid for checkout area . One cup of coffee later I got the lawnmower out & beheaded the dandelions and vacuumed up the fallen leaves from my neighbour's tree. Then it was out on the bike with the commentary from Brands being streamed through headphones reaching a pub just as the Italian Grand prix started, so hooked up to thier WiFi and watched that on the phone while having a couple of cold pints.

Do I really have to go back to work next week?


----------



## tyred (11 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Not really a cartoon so putting it here. I am near the end but two wheels in front. Did the tandem bit but after we were married.
> 
> View attachment 660719



I seem to have skipped courtship and parenthood and just continue on my own.


----------



## tyred (11 Sep 2022)

Sunday night country gig again. I know the music is louder than it really needs to be but a barmaid that wears earplugs makes it difficult to order a drink.


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I seem to have skipped courtship and parenthood and just continue on my own.


You never bothered with the experimental stage!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Sunday night country gig again. I know the music is louder than it really needs to be but a barmaid that wears earplugs makes it difficult to order a drink.



Oddly enough, I've spend many hours of my life in very noisy clubs, pubs and bars wearing earplugs, and I actually hear better with them in. It's something to do with attenuation.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Sep 2022)

A quick word of advice for bike sellers....


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2022)

I have a  and a toasted and buttered teacake.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2022)

Time to put the writing away and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2022)

Good morning. There's a distinct chill in the air.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2022)

Morning
Garden birds have been fed
Lovely morning weather wise


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> The gulls are noisy tonight.



The Birds ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2022)

Morning .
Our little darling bounced on the bed several times this morning . I gave him chin and ear rubs but he went a bit OTT by biting , so I gave him a tap . He returned a bit later to give me some massaging , this was fine until he chose an area where I thought I might spring a leak! 
I eventually gave up and went downstairs with him and gave him his breakfast. He still doesn't understand why he can't go outside .


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2022)

It's Monday.


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Sep 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2022)

I've received an email from the 'Customer Happiness, Billing & Disputes Specialist' at Octopus energy.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Sep 2022)

Another day where the weather cannot make make up it's mind. Watery sun just now and northerly wind.
What excitements await me today?
Physio appointment at 11 o'clock and that is it. Could go and collect a prescription from the pharmacy I suppose but not urgent so may leave that for another day. Need to spin these things out.


----------



## Gwylan (12 Sep 2022)

Having to write a to do list as I go along these days. Wrote one last night. Finding it difficult to read this morning.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Sep 2022)

One last day of freedom before going back to work tomorrow. Coffee's been drunk, the bin's been done, breakfast to follow and bedding to be changed. I think one last day out with a lunch somewhere is called for.


----------



## Hebe (12 Sep 2022)

I has a . First run of the second week of couch to 5k done. Many errandy and domestic things to do today.


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2022)

Wet one here !

My SIL and husband have an electrical shop locally, so we try and support them when we need stuff, but it's usually much more expensive, even with family discount, than B&Q/Wickes. Except it usually ends up double...

christmas lights - OK at best you are lucky to get a season from them, but every set we've bought from them have lasted just one season. Feature light for our landing - it's an 8 shade suspended light, lovely, but either the bulbs kept blowing, or they'd developed an intermittent fault. I managed to cure it by investing in a load of LED bulbs that not only cut power, but also heat, which was causing the faults.

Latest has been an LED daylight roof 'worklight' panel for MrsF's sewing 'understairs' area. Gave the business to BIL who sourced various parts and handed to me - no obvious wiring instructions. The LED driver was massive, really only suitable for office environments where you've got to drive numerous lights, not one. After spending ages getting the wiring sorted, the bloody things switching is too sensitive. Press on, press again to dim, press to stop, press again to brighten etc. Except the switch isn't sensitive enough and it just won't switch off. Roll on a couple of months and MrsF is getting hissed off with it.

Can you sort it she said ! YOU need to speak to BIL (oh great - you bought it). Tried to go back to 'on/off only' and it just won't work. Went to Homebase, bought a similar LED panel light, that actually looks much nicer, and fitted it in 10 minutes, no messing. Cost half the amount of the one BIL gave us and works. Since tested the light/driver in the garage and it's knackered. In the bin it will go. Can't really take it back as he always sends everything out with 'TESTED' certificates (including bulbs !), and they can't really afford to have stuff back as it's a tiny shop.

I think, for the sake of our pockets, I'm going to buy from B&Q etc, at least 'returns' don't pull at your heart strings.

Shame, but it always ends up costing us double !


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The Birds ?


Aye


----------



## tyred (12 Sep 2022)

There's a clothes shop on the main street that has been closed for years. It looks to be getting cleared out and re-fitted and some guy with a tractor and trailer has been taking away rubbish these past days. Today when I turned into the street, there were about a dozen clothed mannequins piled up on the trailer and at a casual glance, my first thought was that it was a pile of dead bodies.  It gave me a bit of a shock


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2022)

I remember reminding myself to do something yesterday. But I don't remember whether I remembered to do it. I'm not sure that this is how memory is supposed to function.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> There's a clothes shop on the main street that has been closed for years. It looks to be getting cleared out and re-fitted and some guy with a tractor and trailer has been taking away rubbish these past days. Today when I turned into the street, there were about a dozen clothed mannequins piled up on the trailer and at a casual glance, my first thought was that it was a pile of dead bodies.  It gave me a bit of a shock


Replacement "workmen" for those roadworks on "Cone Street" maybe?


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2022)

I'm shattered from a busy 3 nights. Thursday was a musical, Friday meal out (at least in bed at a reasonable time), Saturday at a friends house - didn't go to bed till sometime after 4am ! Early night last night, so feeling human again ! Too old for this.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Sep 2022)

a cat's life ... up for breakfast, then back to bed!


----------



## tyred (12 Sep 2022)

T


classic33 said:


> Replacement "workmen" for those roadworks on "Cone Street" maybe?



The mannequins seem to have more life in them than the workers.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> The mannequins seem to have more life in them than the workers.


You should have "acquired" one, got a Hi-Vis vest and clipboard and left it near the roadworks.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> There's a clothes shop on the main street that has been closed for years. It looks to be getting cleared out and re-fitted and some guy with a tractor and trailer has been taking away rubbish these past days. Today when I turned into the street, there were about a dozen clothed mannequins piled up on the trailer and at a casual glance, my first thought was that it was a pile of dead bodies.  It gave me a bit of a shock



Don't tell @Accy cyclist !! He'll be on the next ferry over


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2022)

The copper rivets that I ordered to repair my leather saddle have arrived !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Sep 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 660810



Many a true word spoken in jest !


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Don't tell @Accy cyclist !! He'll be on the next ferry over


14:00 - 14:30 from Holyhead


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Sep 2022)

Step one of my orthodontic process today, invisalign clear aligners 😁

I have a temporary lisp


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2022)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Step one of my orthodontic process today, invisalign clear aligners 😁
> 
> I have a temporary lisp



That'th nithe


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2022)

I inadvertently ate the top of my bagel first! 
I don't know how that happened as I always eat the bottom ½ 1st!!

🤯


----------



## mybike (12 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> If I have to replace the operating system its a right pain. Installing the operating system itself doesn't take long, its restoring my files from my back ups and configuring the system how I like it thats the pain.



Put /home on a different partition, record the added programmes & backup their configuration not in your home. As long as you only format where the OS is going you should be fine.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I inadvertently ate the top of my bagel first!
> I don't know how that happened as I always eat the bottom ½ 1st!!
> 
> 🤯



Bottom 1/3rd you mean. Someone's already bagged the middle third.


----------



## mybike (12 Sep 2022)

Managed to avoid the rain while walking the dog, thanks to the weather radar site.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (12 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> That'th nithe



Having thossidges and lathagne for tea


----------



## mybike (12 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sounds a bit drastic: why are the UKgov urgently in need of hotel accommodation on BTCC weekend?



Immigrants?


----------



## dave r (12 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> Put /home on a different partition, record the added programmes & backup their configuration not in your home. As long as you only format where the OS is going you should be fine.



I've done that before now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2022)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Having thossidges and lathagne for tea



Have a thuper thupper.


----------



## DCLane (12 Sep 2022)

Son no. 2's off to collect son no. 1 and they've a week at Center Parcs on holiday. No overseas trips as they both want a quiet switch-off together.

He checked the oil on the Peugeot Tepee and the bonnet prop/rod/strut's disappeared


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2022)

Raining nicely here


----------



## simongt (12 Sep 2022)

Checked the water butt last Monday; about a third full ( or is that empty - ?  ). Thursday afternoon, had to bail it out - !


----------



## tyred (12 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bottom 1/3rd you mean. Someone's already bagged the middle third.



If I buy bagels, I always feel that I've been ripped off because a bit is missing.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Sep 2022)

Friday I got my 5th Covid jab!


----------



## rockyroller (12 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> Son no. 2's off to collect son no. 1 and they've a week at Center Parcs on holiday. No overseas trips as they both want a quiet switch-off together.
> 
> He checked the oil on the Peugeot Tepee and the bonnet prop/rod/strut's disappeared



my late Father used to use a long wooden dowel. that was fine for him but when we inherited it we had the 2 struts replaced


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Don't tell @Accy cyclist !! He'll be on the next ferry over


Oooh, I'd love loads of mannequins in my flat, but I don't have the room. I'd also prefer ones with heads, so I could fit my many caps and hats on!🧐


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Don't tell @Accy cyclist !! He'll be on the next ferry over


Oooh, I'd love loads of mannequins in my flat, but I don't have the room. I'd also prefer ones with heads, so I could fit my many caps and hats on!🧐

View attachment 660852


View attachment 660851


----------



## rockyroller (12 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I inadvertently ate the top of my bagel first!
> I don't know how that happened as I always eat the bottom ½ 1st!!
> 
> 🤯



FWIW - I like splitting mine, then cutting it in half so I wind up w/ 4 quarters. I toast them cut side up so I no longer know which are the "tops". then butter & cream cheese, if we have it. if I want 1/2 a bagel, I 1st cut it in half, then split it & toast the 2 halves cut side up & no longer know which was the top side. I guess there is more than 1 way to skin a cat, eh? what a horrible old expression that is, eh?


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2022)

Been out for Sentinel 200 anti boiler noise additive. Usually pop some in every couple of years as it works a treat, and currently checking the CH is working nicely - not been on since spring ! House is rather warm now, but don't want things to go pop when it actually is cold. Switching off shortly. Just getting the additive 'circulating'.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2022)

Warm, grey and occasionally showery here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but now I know why I felt so ghastly over the weekend - the tapdancing heffalumps have turned up early. Meh, didn't they read the timetable?  Aaaaanyways, I had a lovely walk this morning with a friend and her two dogs around the local nature reserve and community orchard. I also swapped a kilo and a half of tomatoes and a slice of cake for some fresh eggs from her chooks. 

There were loads of apples in the orchard - all traditional local varieties. No one picks them because they're not as sweet as supermarket apples, so I also picked a basket of apples. Mainly Green Harvey (cookers) and Thoday's Quarrenden (early dessert), plus a few others. Ate two large apples while I was at it - really tasty. I see apple crumble in my future!

Wasn't hungry at lunch as a result, but had the last of the pork pie, a slice of toast with ham & chutney, plus finished off the red grapes and the raspberries.

Have had a quiet afternoon so far, but am about to cook the fruit for a batch of blackberry and apple jelly.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Sep 2022)

Most of my lawn has turned green and started growing again!
At this rate I'll need to get the mower out for the first time in several months.. 🤯


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2022)

Well that was my working Monday done


----------



## oldwheels (12 Sep 2022)

A dampish day with a mix of light rain and bright sunshine.
Done virtually nothing all day but the physio visit. Got some exercises to strengthen my left arm a bit as I had some shoulder pain and not able to easily lift my hand above chest level when it was in front of my body tho' ok out to the side.
No injuries ever on that side but a did have a nasty fall at Bunessan Show while heading back to our stand with two plates of food.
Landed heavily on my right shoulder but fortunately nothing broken. The food was ok and remained on the plates.
I did have to drive home 60 miles with the right hand holding the steering wheel but could only turn the wheel with my left hand. Gear change in centre was ok but handbrake on the right was a problem.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Sep 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> Oooh, I'd love loads of mannequins in my flat, but I don't have the room. I'd also prefer ones with heads, so I could fit my many caps and hats on!🧐
> 
> View attachment 660852
> 
> ...



Have I logged on to a Bertie Wooster thread ?


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Have I logged on to a Bertie Wooster thread ?



Spiffing!


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2022)

Fruit cooked for the bramble jelly, and set in a jelly bag to drip out overnight.

All the hazelnuts I forgaged previous have been de-husked and the ones with the insect holes removed for further triage.

Now sat down with a


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Sep 2022)

My mainland trip is mainly for a Saturday hospital outpatients visit but I hoped to also do some food shopping. This appears to be scuppered as Aldi at least are closing for the whole day on Monday and nothing on line very definite about Lidl or Tesco.
I had relied on shopping Monday morning before heading for a booked ferry. Can shop on Sunday but had reckoned on a trike trip that day and there will no doubt be panic buying. Frozen food cannot be got either as too long to keep it out of the freezer.😠


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2022)

Had a big bowl of tomato soup, then toast covered in sliced tomato, avocado and two fried eggs. 

There's some cake in a bit...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2022)

Ready fixed go


----------



## Gwylan (12 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.



Is this one of those messages to confirm to control that you are still on station and active? And have not been taken?


----------



## Gwylan (12 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Having to write a to do list as I go along these days. Wrote one last night. Finding it difficult to read this morning.



I did get a lot done today.

Now for tomorrow


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Is this one of those messages to confirm to control that you are still on station and active? And have not been taken?



Of a sort. 

It also serves as a reminder to @deptfordmarmoset that he too, must eat.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had a big bowl of tomato soup, then toast covered in sliced tomato, avocado and two fried eggs.
> 
> *There's some cake in a bit...*


A bit of what though!


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2022)

Oooer, Madam Poppy likes blackberry & apple upside down cake.  (or maybe it was the bit of cream on top...)


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2022)

Today I stuck material on the underside of my furniture so it doesn't scrape the floor when I move it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Of a sort.
> 
> It also serves as a reminder to @deptfordmarmoset that he too, must eat.



Almost every time, I've just eaten by the time dinner comes around in Cambridgeshire. Today was no exception and involved a sort of air-fryer made sautéed potatoes and a tomato sauce. I grated a good portion of Parmesan which I promptly forgot but, with luck, I'll remember to have it tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Today I stuck material on the underside of my furniture so it doesn't scrape the floor when I move it.


Could you have used a cheap mat/carpet on the larger pieces?


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> A bit of what though!



Time, of course.


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time, of course.


What's the time taste like?


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> What's the time taste like?



That's like asking me what colours smell like...


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's like asking me what colours smell like...


Well a red cup makes any hot drink taste better.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Sep 2022)

Time for a hot chocolate to round the day off.

In the end I ended up effectively repeating last Monday's ride up to Beccles with lunch at the same place and a train ride home. Still nice & warm enough to be sat outside in shorts & a short sleeved top. There was a light shower that passed through while I was stufffing my face, but as I was sat under a large sun shade I only noticed it as the bike's saddle started to look a bit wet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Well a red cup makes any hot drink taste better.


This appears to stretch to pink. My coffee tastes best in a pink mug.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This appears to stretch to pink. My coffee tastes best in a pink mug.



I have a pink, white and red "Hello Kitty" mug


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2022)

T'internet running at super slow 4mbps tonight. Phoned BT. Oh yes it is, our g'tee is 45mbps. We'll send an engineer. Booked for Thursday. 

An hour larer all is back to 56 mbps 

Better call them and cancel if OK in the morning.


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> T'internet running at super slow 4mbps tonight. Phoned BT. Oh yes it is, our g'tee is 45mbps. We'll send an engineer. Booked for Thursday.
> 
> An hour larer all is back to 56 mbps
> 
> Better call them and cancel if OK in the morning.



4mbps is the maximum I can get here.


----------



## fossyant (12 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> 4mbps is the maximum I can get here.



Blimey. My son wasn't happy


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Blimey. My son wasn't happy



Fibre only goes as far as the village. I'm two miles out into the boonies.


----------



## DCLane (12 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> 4mbps is the maximum I can get here.



4 

I've been on 950MB upload-and-download fibre optic for the past three years 

Sorry


----------



## classic33 (12 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> 4mbps is the maximum I can get here.


I've measured my download speed in bytes per 10 minutes at one stage. EE.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Sep 2022)

Nice to know the Government haven't lost their touch of using a major event to hide bad news. Published at 16:47 on the 8th (after most affected NOH people would have gone home) and since hidden due to the major notice of the Queen's death on the work's intranet was the announcement that our pay rise is to be imposed. 

All 1% and a little bit of it!


----------



## Reynard (12 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> 4
> 
> I've been on 950MB upload-and-download fibre optic for the past three years
> 
> Sorry



Oh, how the other half live!


----------



## Gwylan (12 Sep 2022)

30mps at the moment. Generally good most of time. 3 via a SIM equipped router.

Beats the pants of TalkTalk at 3 times the price! And way worse speed or consistency.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2022)

Right time to put Dan Archibald back into the correct pigeonhole in my imagination and call it quits on the writing for this evening. Time I headed off to the Land of Nod.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2022)

Good morning.

I really need to get a cutting board.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2022)

Morning going to re acclimatise my legs with fixed wheel


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Could you have used a cheap mat/carpet on the larger pieces?



I used cardboard under the wardrobe; does that count?


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning going to re acclimatise my legs with fixed wheel



I need a cuppa after those 6 miles 
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I need a cuppa after those 6 miles
> Garden birds have been fed



I.rode alongside, for a while, a chap doing the Dunwich Dynamo on a fixie.. That's about 112 miles


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I.rode alongside, for a while, a chap doing the Dunwich Dynamo on a fixie.. That's about 112 miles



I think the most I have done is mid 50's so far , it's good fun for sure .


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2022)

Porridge oats are soaking in milk for a while. I'll nuke it soon..


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Porridge oats are soaking in milk for a while. I'll nuke it soon..



I leave mine in the bowl overnight with oat milk and put a saucer on top to prevent evaporation. It's very porridgy porridge...


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Sep 2022)

Mrs Tenkaykev whipped up some humous in the food processor and replaced the tahini with smooth peanut butter. Very nice


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2022)

Morning .
Those chicken pies I ate didn't go down very well !


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Those chicken pies I ate didn't go down very well !



I'd send a hug but it sounds like that could be risky.


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2022)

Nippy this morning - cycling glasses were steaming up. Time for the 'washing up liquid' treatment.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I used cardboard under the wardrobe; does that count?


I suppose it could.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Sep 2022)

Overcast but dry with still a northerly wind and feels colder than usual. Autumn is definitely here and that time when it is difficult to know what to wear as it starts out cold but may get too warm later.
I need to give myself a good kick to get out on the trike later I think. My motivation has gone.
The unscheduled call by the Barra ferry was indeed due to a passenger getting on the wrong boat and heading for Barra instead of Mull. How they managed that I cannot imagine but they must have evaded the check in somehow. 
Calmac sometimes surprise people nowadays by doing the sensible thing at some inconvenience and expense and diverting a ferry for one daft person.


----------



## Gwylan (13 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I used cardboard under the wardrobe; does that count?



Is the cardboard numerate? Then it might be able to count.


----------



## DCLane (13 Sep 2022)

I'm off to pass some bikes on that were donated to me for parts or repair. Two are possibly repairable, the others junk. They're going to Streetbikes (hopefully) for use as parts or repair and donate.


----------



## Hebe (13 Sep 2022)

I have to go to get a filling replaced this morning. And it’s raining.


----------



## Ripple (13 Sep 2022)

Applied for a security job yesterday. Been contacted today by phone and now the company sent me an email with their paperwork requirements. I read it and my inner self immediatelly said "nope". 

1. They don't know what is "settled status" and asks me for a Biometric Residence Permit. I wonder what else they don't know.
2. It's called SIA baDGe, not SIA baTCH.
3. DVLA. The hell is that??? What's wrong with just "driving licence"? And even that question shouldn't be asked because the job doesn't say anything about driving and it's none of your business if I have got it.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Overcast but dry with still a northerly wind and feels colder than usual. Autumn is definitely here and that time when it is difficult to know what to wear as it starts out cold but may get too warm later.
> I need to give myself a good kick to get out on the trike later I think. My motivation has gone.
> The unscheduled call by the Barra ferry was indeed due to a passenger getting on the wrong boat and heading for Barra instead of Mull. How they managed that I cannot imagine but they must have evaded the check in somehow.
> Calmac sometimes surprise people nowadays by doing the sensible thing at some inconvenience and expense and diverting a ferry for one daft person.



You would think they would make them walk the plank !


----------



## rockyroller (13 Sep 2022)

high humidity, fog, thunderstorms & heavy wind gusts & damaging wind predicted today! woohoo! look out!


----------



## Illaveago (13 Sep 2022)

I went back to bed for a bit of a lie down. I think I was there for over an hour.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Nice to know the Government haven't lost their touch of using a major event to hide bad news. Published at 16:47 on the 8th (after most affected NOH people would have gone home) and since hidden due to the major notice of the Queen's death on the work's intranet was the announcement that our pay rise is to be imposed.
> 
> All 1% and a little bit of it!



That is a raise in the American style....


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2022)

Ripple said:


> Applied for a security job yesterday. Been contacted today by phone and now the company sent me an email with their paperwork requirements. I read it and my inner self immediatelly said "nope".
> 
> 1. They don't know what is "settled status" and asks me for a Biometric Residence Permit. I wonder what else they don't know.
> 2. It's called SIA baDGe, not SIA baTCH.
> 3. DVLA. The hell is that??? What's wrong with just "driving licence"? And even that question shouldn't be asked because the job doesn't say anything about driving and it's none of your business if I have got it.


Sounds as though they've outsourced the job.
The BRP is proof you have permission to live here. My initial thought was are they were bothered that someone might make a clone of themselves, and send that in to do the work, so I had to check to prove myself wrong.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> high humidity, fog, thunderstorms & heavy wind gusts & damaging wind predicted today! woohoo! look out!



I'm trying hard to imagine fog and high winds at the same time. In my head they just don't go together.


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2022)

Lovely autumnal day here, bright if a little chilly. I did my usual four mile walk before breakfast, then went out on the bike for 25 miles. Got home and washed all the floors and gave my flat a bit of a tidy up. Now making a bite to eat before 1pm when I start work for a rest


----------



## oldwheels (13 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You would think they would make them walk the plank !



They might have had to do that to get off the ferry as the passenger gangway does not match and it would need the bow or stern ramp to be lowered to go off by the car deck.
It did happen to my wife's sister but they sent another small ferry out to get her off tho' that one is not now in service.


----------



## mybike (13 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, grey and occasionally showery here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Slept well, but now I know why I felt so ghastly over the weekend - the tapdancing heffalumps have turned up early. Meh, didn't they read the timetable?  Aaaaanyways, I had a lovely walk this morning with a friend and her two dogs around the local nature reserve and community orchard. I also swapped a kilo and a half of tomatoes and a slice of cake for some fresh eggs from her chooks.
> 
> ...



Pork pie & an apple - ideal.


----------



## mybike (13 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Most of my lawn has turned green and started growing again!
> At this rate I'll need to get the mower out for the first time in several months.. 🤯



Used lawn fertiliser on the front lawn at last mow. I say lawn, it's more meadow. I can see where I spread it & where I didn't!


----------



## mybike (13 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I used cardboard under the wardrobe; does that count?



How often do you move the wardrobe?


----------



## mybike (13 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Nippy this morning - cycling glasses were steaming up. Time for the 'washing up liquid' treatment.



And here when walking the dog. Managed to get out earlier, among the hordes going to school!

I will say it is now sunny & warm.

Mrs MY has gone to see her sister, so I'm making some meat pies.


----------



## Hebe (13 Sep 2022)

Gradually getting the feeling back in my mouth. Wondering if an almond croissant would help - am starving.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2022)

Lots of little chores completed today.. Too numerous to mention!! 
It's now coffee time


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2022)

And chocolate cake, too!! 🍰


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2022)

Manic the parrot


----------



## DCLane (13 Sep 2022)

Having posted two loads of parcels today I realised the label on one of them might be off; it's a frame and I've posted it to myself!

Cue a quick additional postage purchase and the third visit to the Post Office today!


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2022)

Warm & grey here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well in spite of the tap dancing heffalumps. But I've had a busy day in the kitchen. Made bramble jelly this morning, and I've just finished peeling and chopping three and a half kilos of tomatoes. Those are now simmering away with bay leaves, thyme, oregano, pepper, a glug of extra virgin olive oil and a couple of stock cubes. Tomorrow, I'll add a load of onions and garlic and turn that into tomato sauce for pasta and pizza.

Now just chilling with some writing and a new series of Antiques Road Trip.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Now just chilling with some writing and a new series of Antiques Road Trip.



Watching it too. I quite enjoy it.

I had an MG Midget about that age but it was British Racing Green.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm trying hard to imagine fog and high winds at the same time. In my head they just don't go together.



yeah, my post was incomplete regarding hour-by-hour. the day started foggy, just a few sprinkles so far, no wind & no heavy rain yet


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2022)

Well that was a busy working day 
Sounds like a trip to Primark is on the cards tonight


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> yeah, my post was incomplete regarding hour-by-hour. the day started foggy, just a few sprinkles so far, no wind & no heavy rain yet



Ah, that makes more sense now. I'd expect fog to happen in the centre of a weather system where there is virtually no wind.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Watching it too. I quite enjoy it.
> 
> I had an MG Midget about that age but it was British Racing Green.



You always learn something new, watching it.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Sep 2022)

Did manage to kick myself out to a chilly morning and had quite a nice run despite the highest volume of traffic for some time. In and out of passing places all the time which is a nuisance but I have developed a system of priorities.
Delivery vans get past immediately as they have a job to do and a timetable as they need to catch a specific ferry. Cars I recognise as local get similar treatment but tourist cars and motorhomes just have to wait until I find a suitable space. I always take the road centre to stop anybody trying to squeeze through as in the past some did try that.
I must have another go at changing my Monday ferry booking as no point in hanging around Oban if all the supermarkets are closed. In any case the ferry I am booked on is the new one [second hand from Norway actually] I do not like for a variety of reasons. The last time I was on it I could not get into my car to disembark until they had shifted a motorhome parked too close to allow me into my car. Weird toilets which seem to have no flush but the girl in the local office while a bit vague on the subject said that she thought there was some kind of electronic thing you waved your hand in front of.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2022)

I have been self-medicating with a  and a bar of Green & Black chocolate.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have been self-medicating with a  and a bar of Green & Black chocolate.


If it's green, I'd play safe and not eat it!
Medication or otherwise.

Green can be a very worrying colour.


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2022)

Salad bitsa for tea tonight 🥗


----------



## Reynard (13 Sep 2022)

Had tomato soup, a cheese toastie and the last of the blackberry & apple upside down cake for supper.

Watching the ladies' T20 cricket. Not going England's way...


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2022)

One piece of good news from today - my manager has swapped my non working days around next week so that I get to have Monday off work as a Public Holiday instead of it being just a normal non-working day, while Thursday becomes my non-working day instead.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> One piece of good news from today - my manager has swapped my non working days around next week so that I get to have Monday off work as a Public Holiday instead of it being just a normal non-working day, while Thursday becomes my non-working day instead.


Couldn't you just go in and do nothing on your non-working day?

They might even pay you for just turning up/in!


----------



## Jenkins (13 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you just go in and do nothing on your non-working day?
> 
> They might even pay you for just turning up/in!


Go in for nothing - are you mad? 
They hardly pay us for turning up as it it, I can't see them paying any extra.,


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Go in for nothing - *are you mad?* They hardly pay us for turning up as it it, I can't see them paying any extra.,


You're not the first to ask that.

I did say maybe!


----------



## Ripple (13 Sep 2022)

Just have finished watching an interesting documentary on YouTube about Nicolae Ceausescu.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2022)

Google, the all knowing, is insisting that I'm down in Cornwall.

Does it know something I don't?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2022)

I could do with a shower.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Google, the all knowing, is insisting that I'm down in Cornwall.
> 
> Does it know something I don't?



No, it's just gaslighting you.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, it's just gaslighting you.


By twisting my sense of reality!

Does it know my sense of reality.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Google, the all knowing, is insisting that I'm down in Cornwall.
> 
> Does it know something I don't?



The Guardian has decided I'm in Croydon. I think we've given them the slip!


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The Guardian has decided I'm in Croydon. I think we've given them the slip!


Possibly, I "was in London" earlier.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> By twisting my sense of reality!
> 
> Does it know my sense of reality.



Good point. Do you _have _a sense of reality?

More to the point where do you keep it?


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good point. Do you _have _a sense of reality?
> 
> More to the point where do you keep it?


Oh I have one, no doubt about that. It's just "a bit different" to most peoples.

You think I'm saying where its being kept? Do that and everyone will be after it.


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2022)

I only finished work about half an hour ago and it feels like I should go to bed. Not much of an evening working these hours. 

In other news I used leather cleaner on my favourite reclining armchair earlier and now it is extremely slippery.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2022)

Time for a  and a toasted teacake.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2022)

Time to put the writing away and slope off upstairs for a nice hot bath before bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2022)

Morning all 
Another nice start to the day outside


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Next Monday's dental appointment has been re arranged till late October that's the third date change and none down to me 
It's hump day


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2022)

It's Black Bin day today.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2022)

This morning, I just managed to get the washing in on a boil wash so it heated up on the Night Time lectrickery rate


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2022)

New pants day


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> New pants day



Have they got religion? are the now holy?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> You think I'm saying where its being kept? Do that and everyone will be after it.



Curses; foiled again.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Have they got religion? are the now holey?



If they're long would that imply a schism?


----------



## oldwheels (14 Sep 2022)

Uncertain looking weather so far but not forecast to rain. Getting just a couple of degrees colder on average and looks to be pretty chilly by Sunday. Better take my winter gloves with me for triking as my hands tend to suffer most from the cold.
OTOH colder means I could get my fridge shopping done on Saturday and it should not be in danger of heating up before Monday when I get home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2022)

Good morning.

I ordered curtain rails this week and they still haven't arrived.

It's all go on the domestic front I can tell you.


----------



## dave r (14 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> If they're long would that imply a schism?



Possibly


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2022)

MrsPete is hanging the washing out on the whirlygig. I'm drinking coffee... 
But... mitigating factor... I've made her a cup of tea


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I only finished work about half an hour ago and it feels like I should go to bed. Not much of an evening working these hours.
> 
> In other news I used leather cleaner on my favourite reclining armchair earlier and now it is extremely slippery.



Ooh ! A slide in your house !


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2022)

Damp morning here. Will do a few errands around town before work.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2022)

Morning .
It is grey here . It rained last night so I made use of it and washed my car . It hasn't been washed for ages.


----------



## DCLane (14 Sep 2022)

Son no. 2's laptop and printer for university has arrived, part-funded by DSA. Not bad given he had a late July diagnosis, mid-August DSA review and early September confirmation of support - although we did choose a model they had in stock from three available.

Just waiting for our annual gas boiler service.

Oh, and working from home until next week, when I'm back in four days a week.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2022)

I think I may be starting a migraine .


----------



## oldwheels (14 Sep 2022)

How did they find out about me?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> How did they find out about me?
> 
> View attachment 661012



I thought it was written for me!


----------



## rockyroller (14 Sep 2022)

security camera caught lighting last night while I was away at work. pretty exciting


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2022)

Minor panic this morning, because I'm an idiot. I somehow managed to leave my wallet and my work mobile in the workshop and not notice until I was about to leave the apartment this morning. Cue mad searching followed by rush to work where they were sitting quietly on the worktop. How I managed to tidy around them and not notice them I'm not sure.


----------



## DCLane (14 Sep 2022)

How long does it take a British Gas engineer to travel 5 miles?

At least 90 minutes given the message was "Your engineer is now on the way and should be with you shortly" ...


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2022)

Was Rod Stewart a hoarse whisperer?


----------



## Hebe (14 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> How long does it take a British Gas engineer to travel 5 miles?
> 
> At least 90 minutes given the message was "Your engineer is now on the way and should be with you shortly" ...


If there are roadworks like we have here, that might be realistic. Even my lift-loving daughter agreed that walking home would have been quicker yesterday.

I have not yet done the dentist forms. But I can feel my mouth today.


----------



## mybike (14 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> New pants day



comes around every year or so.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Have they got religion? are the now holy?



The two old pairs I threw away were


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> comes around every year or so.



True


----------



## mybike (14 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Minor panic this morning, because I'm an idiot. I somehow managed to leave my wallet and my work mobile in the workshop and not notice until I was about to leave the apartment this morning. Cue mad searching followed by rush to work where they were sitting quietly on the worktop. How I managed to tidy around them and not notice them I'm not sure.



Wife rang from her sisters phone yesterday to say she'd lost her phone. I said, no you haven't, it's sitting in the car where you left it. I'd been tracking her to make sure she'd arrived and not left,


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2022)

Cycled the kilometre or so to the local big box store to find that they have no WD40. 

Inevitably this caused it to rain while I was out.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2022)

Walk walked, without 🐶 as she's recently been speyed so she's not on long walkies yet. 
Homegrown tomatoes grilled on toast for lunch..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Sep 2022)

A good blood day today. After last month's failure with the ONS Covid-19 survey sample, I was able to send a full phial to them today. I think this merits another coffee and a big brunch.


----------



## cookiemonster (14 Sep 2022)

I've won $hk40 on the lottery here, about a fiver.

What shall I spend my winnings on?


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I've won $hk40 on the lottery here, about a fiver.
> 
> What shall I spend my winnings on?



With inflation the way it is, you might be able to afford a penny sweet


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2022)

More letters from my solicitor regarding my accident. Why don't solicitors write in normal English?


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2022)

Warm, still and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, and have had a busy morning in the kitchen. This included finishing off the tomato sauce with onions, garlic and fresh basil. It's now simmering away and smells lush. I've also prepped the fruit (apples and plums) and the topping for a crumble. All I need to do is assemble and wang in the oven later.

Now sat here with a  and some cheese on toast watching the live feed from London.

I shall go into town this afternoon. I need some bits from the art shop for my archive (I've run out of those hole reinforcer doodads and I'm low on photo corners), also need to pop into wilkinsons as I've run out of brown paper and floor polish, and then I'll pop into Tesco to do a little top up as I ended up not going on Saturday and I've less of some things than I'd like.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Sep 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I've won $hk40 on the lottery here, about a fiver.
> 
> What shall I spend my winnings on?



How about a day out!!? 







😎


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2022)

Right, the ceremonial stuff has been watched. Time to put some presentable clothes on and tootle off into town.


----------



## simongt (14 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I always feel that I've been ripped off because a bit is missing.


Same with Polos - ? But some years back, a clever d**k decided to market the holes. Basically a peppermint Tic Tac, but apparently they did sell quite well - !


----------



## simongt (14 Sep 2022)

Took the wee car for his annual service & MOT today. As I'm still using a very good garage which used to be two minutes from my place of work, I went there today; 12 miles away. So what did I do rather than just kick my heels for some time - ? As any good cyclist would; bike in the back of the car, duly dropped car off, onto bike and enjoyed a very pleasant six hours cycling the byways of the region and munched an excellent cheese & bacon turnover, coffee and a cherry + coconut slice at the Hingham Bakery whilst watching the world go by.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Sep 2022)

What I would term a wasted day. Nothing useful done. Went up to my top garden to rake up some of the debris from my recent scything but the rain came on.
Lost my general purpose specs so just been back up to my top shed to look there but found them where I left them in the house.
Son just phoned as he is off in the morning for another month in Taiwan. He has been training for a triathlon event there so it cannot be just all work.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Sep 2022)

going to another wake & funeral tomorrow & Friday. I don't like the trend I am seeing in my family. we're dropping like flies




fortunately my family has a sense of humor


----------



## rockyroller (14 Sep 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I've won $hk40 on the lottery here, about a fiver.
> What shall I spend my winnings on?



a treat you don't normally enjoy


----------



## rockyroller (14 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A good blood day today. After last month's failure with the ONS Covid-19 survey sample, I was able to send a full phial to them today. I think this merits another coffee and a big brunch.



w/ a lemon scone for dessert?


----------



## rockyroller (14 Sep 2022)

simongt said:


> six hours cycling the byways of the region



impressive!


----------



## rockyroller (14 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Cycled the kilometre or so to the local big box store to find that they have no WD40.
> 
> Inevitably this caused it to rain while I was out.



last name must be Murphy, eh?


----------



## Illaveago (14 Sep 2022)

Just been watching something strange !
I noticed a large old Black Labrador stood on a pavement opposite our house . There was an old lady walking up the road about 30 yards away . The lady stopped and then went back towards the dog . She picked up the dogs lead and tried to get the dog to walk with her but it sat still . The lady then walked off again . The lady then went back to the dog which had now decided to lay down ! I said to my wife shall I go over and see if they needed any help but a neighbour beat me to it and was walking over towards them . After some chatting the chap went back for his car . The lady got into the car , the dog went over to get into the car with its tail wagging. They attempted to lift the dog into the car so I assumed that that was it . I then saw our neighbour drive by our house without the lady or the dog . I then saw the lady and the dog walking back down the road as if nothing had happened !


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2022)

We brits do pomp and ceremony better than anybody


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2022)

Didn't go into town earlier as the tap dancing heffalumps decided to have a last hurrah. So waited for a bit and then only went to Tesco. Since I was there last week, not only has butter, and cat food gone up by 30p again, they've decided to reorganize nearly the entire shop, so could I find what I wanted? Like heck... 

Couldn't get custard (only big brand left), they only had sugar in 1kg bags and couldn't get a Melton Mowbray pork pie. No reduced bread either.  But I did pick up some raspberries and some brioche rolls on sticker, and ticked off everything else on my list.

According to the Book of Faces, all the big Tesco stores will be shut on Monday, so am going to sharpen my elbows for Sunday afternoon and head off for a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## Reynard (14 Sep 2022)

Lovely supper though. Pasta with sauce made from home-grown tomatoes and with a good heap of freshly grated Grana Padano cheese on top, and then apple & plum crumble with custard. 

Piggy Reynard.


----------



## cookiemonster (15 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> With inflation the way it is, you might be able to afford a penny sweet



Our inflation rate is a whopping 1.9%.


----------



## cookiemonster (15 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> More letters from my solicitor regarding my accident. Why don't solicitors write in normal English?



Mr Cookiemonster's a Barrister and I struggle to understand some of the stuff they write, and I teach the language. 

It's archaic.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Our inflation rate is a whopping 1.9%.


How much are your penny sweets though?


----------



## cookiemonster (15 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> How about a day out!!?
> 
> View attachment 661027
> 
> ...



That's my autumn/winter weekend cycling thing.

I bike to Tuen Mun, about 20 mins or so, ferry to Tai O, bike from Tai O to Tung Chung, MTR back home. Decent day out.


----------



## cookiemonster (15 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> How much are your penny sweets though?



1p = about 9cents here.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> 1p = about 9cents here.


No penny sweets!
How'd you manage?


----------



## cookiemonster (15 Sep 2022)

This is getting silly now. 

https://metro.co.uk/2022/09/14/guin...stponed-in-recognition-of-the-queen-17374779/


----------



## cookiemonster (15 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> No penny sweets!
> How'd you manage?



It's a struggle.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2022)

I have a  and a Twix. Well, a Tesco own brand version thereof.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Mr Cookiemonster's a Barrister and I struggle to understand some of the stuff they write, and I teach the language.
> 
> It's archaic.



High Engineering can be equally baffling.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2022)

Anyways, time to put Dan Archibald and the writing away for the evening and head off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2022)

I'm up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up.



Well done.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm up.



And me


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2022)

Good morning.

The bread slicer in Lidl was broken so I'm having to cut my bread by hand.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2022)

Nice 4 miles across town to drop off the "soft plastic" recycling .
Garden birds have been fed
Tea is brewing


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Washing machine on


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Our inflation rate is a whopping 1.9%.



Not very good if you have a flat tyre !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2022)

Morning.
Warning!
Georgie has done a Big Stinky !


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> The bread slicer in Lidl was broken so I'm having to cut my bread by hand.



Is the bread slicer called Gertrude? Is she feeling better now? 🤔


----------



## cookiemonster (15 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Not very good if you have a flat tyre !




View: https://media.giphy.com/media/ItAmGFb0uiZz2/giphy.gif


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Sep 2022)

I've just changed my default browser to DuckDuckGo


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> The bread slicer in Lidl was broken so I'm having to cut my bread by hand.


A knife or some other sharp, bladed implement will do a better job than a hand.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Sep 2022)

Bright sunny morning so far but a cold north wind.
Something I ate yesterday has provoked my gastric reflux which is a blasted nuisance and painful as well. Probably garden peas in my evening meal which is not something I use often.
Down the Main Street yesterday had to follow a large motorhome named in large letters "GLADYS". Should really have been "PRAT" as they had no idea how to drive in confined spaces.😠


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2022)

It was a slightly damp start here when I was out for my walk earlier but I suspect it will turn into a nice day. I put fresh strawberries in my porridge this morning 

I am going to drop the Czech patient off at the garage to get the timing chain replaced which will hopefully sort it out. I would have been better and scrapped it right at the very start.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2022)

I'm in a queue but not THAT queue. The COVID vaccination queue.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Sep 2022)

My wife and I have been playing avoiding each other . 
I went back to bed , she was in the bathroom so I went back downstairs . I then went back to the bedroom to have a lie down . Georgie came up to join me . I woke up Georgie was curled up by my feet. I went to the bathroom to get dressed and then went downstairs . I assumed my wife was in the shower . I made myself a coffee and then went out to feed the birds . Before I went out I checked to see if her car was on the drive in case she had had to pick up our grandson . It was still there . I fed the birds and when I got back to the kitchen there was a cup of tea next to my coffee. It was like The Marie Celeste! 
She is here now!


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm in a queue but not THAT queue. The COVID vaccination queue.



I'm booked in Friday week.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm booked in Friday week.



Now they know there's no problem with Moderna, they've done with the 15 minute wait afterwards. Straight out.


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2022)

Garage can't do my car today after all. Bring it back Monday. 

I'm going out on the bike for a bit before work. Cars are stupid.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2022)

Do these flowers think it's spring?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2022)

Another new pants day


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> A knife or some other sharp, bladed implement will do a better job than a hand.



I wondered what I was doing wrong.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2022)

First sighting of Stollen in Lidl. Perhaps I slept for longer than I thought, what with the flowering violets and Stollen cake.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Now they know there's no problem with Moderna, they've done with the 15 minute wait afterwards. Straight out.



yeah, when I got my 5th Moderna jab, I was expecting them to tell me to wait, but instead, the young technician said "you're all set" so I got up & went to the gym. head ache & shoulder aches the next day so I took it easy, some Tylenol & my favorite ice pack. I had been forcing fluids & I think that helped minimize the side effects. wasn't as bad as previous jabs


----------



## rockyroller (15 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do these flowers think it's spring?




View: https://youtu.be/7-666aVO1NY


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Sep 2022)

I have my jabs, Covid, Influenza,Shingles, this evening.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Cars are stupid.


yes! & when we get them fixed, there's no great change, they only do what they were supposed to do


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> yeah, when I got my 5th Moderna jab, I was expecting them to tell me to wait, but instead, the young technician said "you're all set" so I got up & went to the gym. head ache & shoulder aches the next day so I took it easy, some Tylenol & my favorite ice pack. I had been forcing fluids & I think that helped minimize the side effects. wasn't as bad as previous jabs



The only side effect I've had so far is soreness at the site of the injection for a couple of nights when lying on my side. As a left-hander I had the previous one in the right but that's the side I sleep on mostly. I'm about to discover whether I ever sleep with weight on my right shoulder.....


----------



## rockyroller (15 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've just changed my default browser to DuckDuckGo



what features & benefits are you enjoying now?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2022)

I just ate lunch in the "conference room".

Now I need to air it for half an hour so the smell of tomato sauce goes away before it gets used for the weekly team meeting.


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wondered what I was doing wrong.


Easy see, when it's explained to you.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Easy see, when it's explained to you.



I really should write this down.


----------



## mybike (15 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Garage can't do my car today after all. Bring it back Monday.
> 
> I'm going out on the bike for a bit before work. Cars are stupid.



Will they be open Monday?


----------



## classic33 (15 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I really should write this down.


Have you a pen/pencil and paper to hand?


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> Will they be open Monday?



Of course they will be.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Of course they will be.



Are you sure ???


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Are you sure ???



Why wouldn't they be?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> Will they be open Monday?



@tyred doesn't live in Center Parcs.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2022)

Twenty minutes to go before finishing. I've had a couple of awkward bikes today which I can't fix immediately and I can't be bothered looking through the bike graveyard to find a new contender so I'm going to tidy up and leave on time.

In other news, a freight train has stopped on the railway outside; I think they're getting bunged up again.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2022)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept really well (overslept actually). Had a quiet morning doing some writing, looking up something in my archive to answer a question on a Formula 3 group on FB and picking tomatoes. I have another two-plus kilos of the things.

Lovely lunch of a ham, cheese & chutney sandwich, two plums, half a mango and two 

Now letting that lot tamp down, and then I'm going to head off for a spot of foraging. Won't be using the bike this time, as there's a good place to park up nearby, and I know from past experience that I need jeans and boots and gloves for this one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Sep 2022)

Back at the apartment. I could get used to this short commute...


----------



## Hebe (15 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> First sighting of Stollen in Lidl. Perhaps I slept for longer than I thought, what with the flowering violets and Stollen cake.


I'm doomed 😂 I was doing so well with maintaining my weight loss too.


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> @tyred doesn't live in Center Parcs.



I forgot about the funeral but no bank holiday here and he would hardly have asked me to bring the car around if he was planning on closing.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Why wouldn't they be?





tyred said:


> I forgot about the funeral but no bank holiday here and he would hardly have asked me to bring the car around if he was planning on closing.



Let's hope he fixes it


----------



## oldwheels (15 Sep 2022)

Lovely sunny day but still a cold N wind. 
Took a run down the street to look at the chaos which seems to get worse by the day. Service bus one way and giant motorhome the other. Motorhomes and campers partly blocking the street despite a prominent notice saying no parking motorhomes on Main Street. The bus managed to pass with about an inch to spare either side as a tourist with 4 dogs on leads walks on the street as though nobody else was there. The pavement is only for inferior people.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2022)

Foraging was so so... That stand of abandoned Cox's Orange Pippin trees has really suffered over the summer, and I'm not sure they'll survive the winter. They're sandwiched between two leylandii hedges, which says enough. I did manage to pick half a basket of apples from the one that has the most light and water from a nearby ditch, but that's it.

Still a bit too early to pick walnuts. Only found four on the ground, two of which were empty. Popped one of the others open, and it was delicious if in need of drying out. Looks like a decent crop, although the nuts will be small.

Now sat down with a nice


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Let's hope he fixes it



I hope so too but what is interesting is how little I've missed it. It is usable but very down on power and very thirsty so I haven't really used it.


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2022)

The noisy Corsa driver is back driving around in circles again 

His mum must have given him his pocket money and he went out and bought a gallon of petrol with it.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> The noisy Corsa driver is back driving around in circles again
> 
> His mum must have given him his pocket money and he went out and bought a gallon of petrol with it.



That's a lot of pocket money


----------



## slowmotion (15 Sep 2022)

I've been watching a tiny spider with a body that is less than 1x2 mm. He/she lowered itself (?) five feet down from the ceiling right into my field of vision in front of my laptop. It seems unimpressed by the content of CycleChat and is hauling itself back up again.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2022)

Hold on to your cups/glasses...

It's Zoomies time in this house....


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Hold on to your cups/glasses...
> 
> It's Zoomies time in this house....



The twin raggies are at it (cats). Younger sister (raggie - Ragdoll) is chilling somewhere, as is the boss Ginger Ninja. Luna is giving it vocally, hissing and growling, Simba is busy 'chunnering' - Luna is usually the one that start's it.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2022)

Had a cheese & mushroom omelette for supper, along with toast and a tomato salad, followed by crumble and custard.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Hold on to your cups/glasses...
> 
> It's Zoomies time in this house....



Mesdames Poppy and Lexi are draped across their respective armchairs.

I'm relegated to the footstool.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Sep 2022)

Time for a bit of a catch up. Partly due to not having much time to spend on here at work, but also last night I was at a slightly delayed gig - Agnes Obel at the Cambridge Corn Exchange. My ticket has an originally scheduled date of April 5th *2020* and was purchased in February 2020 so it was just under 2.5 years late, but was well worth the wait.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mesdames Poppy and Lexi are draped across their respective armchairs.
> 
> I'm relegated to the footstool.



Calm restored. Luna on sofa next to me, Leo sat/snoozing behind Luna, Kyoto is reminding me she needs more 'Aldi' Dreamies, and Simba is upstairs somewhere.... probably stolen my bed.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Calm restored. Luna on sofa next to me, Leo sat/snoozing behind Luna, Kyoto is reminding me she needs more 'Aldi' Dreamies, and Simba is upstairs somewhere.... probably stolen my bed.



Lexi is now ensconced in the laundry bag in the bathroom.

Daft girl.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lexi is now ensconced in the laundry bag in the bathroom.
> 
> Daft girl.



Here we go...


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2022)

Treats please.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Treats please.
> View attachment 661159



How could you possibly refuse. Gorgeous.


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> How could you possibly refuse. Gorgeous.



Yep. An expression so well known to anyone who is owned by a cat.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> How could you possibly refuse. Gorgeous.



I can't. Its claws in my knee next.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> I can't. Its claws in my knee next.



She's tapping now...


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> I can't. Its claws in my knee next.



Lexi sticks her claws in my bum.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> I can't. Its claws in my knee next.



It’s when you get a single claw tugging at your nostril when you don’t get up for breakfast! 😺


----------



## Reynard (15 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s when you get a single claw tugging at your nostril when you don’t get up for breakfast! 😺



I get my nose bitten.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Sep 2022)

Slight mini volcano moment in the microwave as I set the timer for the milk for my hot chocolate incorrectly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2022)

I am eating fried chicken and fried potatoes with some malt vinegar and cole slaw, after getting my shingles and influenza vaccinations at the pharmacy in the grocery store. Covid current vaccine has not arrived in the "flyover" country yet.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2022)

I'm eating a mini bar of green & Black chocolate


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2022)

Moved on to lemon Italian ice.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2022)

I has a tired. Off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2022)

Good morning. Second cup of tea on the boil.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2022)

It's Friday thank goodness


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2022)

Time for work. I'm not sure what I should be doing today to be honest: I've got so many things that need dealing with...


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time for work. I'm not sure what I should be doing today to be honest: I've got so many things that need dealing with...



Join the club 
I have realised again that dealing with some suppliers is just almost not worth the aggro


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Might need a few more to get me through the day


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Join the club
> I have realised again that dealing with some suppliers is just almost not worth the aggro



I'm having issues too; not so much dodgy suppliers as them not stocking important bits like parts for hub dynamo systems.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2022)

Morning .
Simon Calder just now said about the French air traffic controller strike saying that it is the duty of the airlines to get you to your destination on any airline as soon as possible . Does that mean a group of burly blokes will suddenly grab you and whisk you off to a waiting airplane ?


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2022)

Georgie is running around like a mad thing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Simon Calder just now said about the French air traffic controller strike saying that *it is the duty of the airlines to get you to your destination on any airline as soon as possible *. Does that mean a group of burly blokes will suddenly grab you and whisk you off to a waiting airplane ?



What; _right now_? 

I mean, I can clear the car park I suppose but it seems a bit excessive to take a 747 to Aldi, especially as I can see it from here.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Sep 2022)

It's my second working day of the week, today, then 7 days off


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Sep 2022)

This is my future reincarnation. 


View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1570593354416787457


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Simon Calder just now said about the French air traffic controller strike saying that it is the duty of the airlines to get you to your destination on any airline as soon as possible . Does that mean a group of burly blokes will suddenly grab you and whisk you off to a waiting airplane ?



It might be their duty but it's not what they'll bother doing... Don't people read the small print!!! 😂


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm having issues too; not so much dodgy suppliers as them not stocking important bits like parts for hub dynamo systems.



Don't even start me on availability


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Don't even start me on availability



I know, it's not too bad here as we're close to the Shimano Europe distribution hub but we are noticing the lack of some things. I cant get WD40 at the moment.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> What; _right now_?
> 
> I mean, I can clear the car park I suppose but it seems a bit excessive to take a 747 to Aldi, especially as I can see it from here.



Only if your flight has been cancelled! 
He didn't say if it had to be an airport.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Sep 2022)

Looks like another sunny day which causes me a bit of a dilemma. What clothes to wear for travelling as the wind is still pretty cold? It was 8C outside when I got up this morning and 18C in the house.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I know, it's not too bad here as we're close to the Shimano Europe distribution hub but we are noticing the lack of some things. I cant get WD40 at the moment.



I have a can I could post you. 😁


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Sep 2022)

Soon we'll be bickering about which is better, WD40 or GT85 
Mundane meets NACA


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2022)

In the office on a Friday, what ! Second week running ! Interviews today for a new colleague (only one, we're having difficulty getting candidates to respond - another interview next week).


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Second cup of tea on the boil.


You boil your cup of tea!
Heathen...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2022)

I am fighting the temptation to go and have a look at Queue Elizabeth II.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Sep 2022)

Red kite flying low over house


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Sep 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Red kite flying low over house



Is it attached to a string?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Sunny and breezy but a certain nip in the air today


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Only if your flight has been cancelled!
> He didn't say if it had to be an airport.



Oh, I see.

I'll be right back, I need to move some cones....


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I have a can I could post you. 😁



I have half a dozen cans, they're just empty.

I have found a 5l can of light "sewing machine and bicycle oil" in a cupboard so that may suffice.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Is it attached to a string?



You cynic: always assuming there's strings attached.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> You boil your cup of tea!
> Heathen...



That's why I'm here: I had to flee Yorkshire because of religious persecution.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2022)

I have heat wave kicking in here, until next week, then fall commences.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2022)

Someone somewhere is cutting bricks


----------



## mybike (16 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Foraging was so so... That stand of abandoned Cox's Orange Pippin trees has really suffered over the summer, and I'm not sure they'll survive the winter. They're sandwiched between two leylandii hedges, which says enough. I did manage to pick half a basket of apples from the one that has the most light and water from a nearby ditch, but that's it.
> 
> Still a bit too early to pick walnuts. Only found four on the ground, two of which were empty. Popped one of the others open, and it was delicious if in need of drying out. Looks like a decent crop, although the nuts will be small.
> 
> Now sat down with a nice



Checked my Hazel, doesn't seem to have produced much & I haven't seen squirrels in the garden. Took out a couple of straight stems that may well be suckers.

There seem to be a lot of acorns about.


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Sep 2022)

Mr Cookiemonster's just poured me another LARGE glass of wine. Has he alterior motives? 

I get squiffy on a bag of jelly babies. 

How can it take 5 hours to download Flight Simulator on Xbox?


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2022)

Currently working my way through the bicycle graveyard and trying to repair some of the wrecks therein. Current disaster has a nice frame but everything else is missing or broken. I've now dug up a very early proto-ebike with a few good components so hopefully that'll shift two bikes at once...


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have heat wave kicking in here, until next week, then fall commences.



We've had our hottest July, wettest August and hottest September.

Who says global warming is a myth?


----------



## mybike (16 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I am fighting the temptation to go and have a look at Queue Elizabeth II.



End of the queue not far away. My grandparents would have been able to see it as it snaked(?) past,


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2022)

I went out for a ride this morning . It was nice and sunny but there were some strong gusts of wind which were head winds . We had a nice time . Not sure how far yet , I'll have to work it out . We saw a De Havilland Tiger Moth fly over, 2 Red Kites, and 2 small Woodpeckers.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2022)

Warm, very blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. Must've been cold overnight, as the bedroom windows were all steamed up.

I slept well, and have spent the morning puttering around doing chores and thinking about how to close out the chapter I'm working on. It's a matter of choosing the right words. I might go for a bit of a bimble around the community orchard this afternoon to keep an eye on the apple crop there. I do want some more of those lovely Thoday's Qarrenden apples. 

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> Checked my Hazel, doesn't seem to have produced much & I haven't seen squirrels in the garden. Took out a couple of straight stems that may well be suckers.
> 
> There seem to be a lot of acorns about.



It's a bit late for hazel tbh. Best time to pick is around the August bank holiday, and then spread them out to dry in the sun. Although I'll concur that there hasn't been a big crop this year, but what I have picked has been quality over quantity.

Haven't seen that many squirrels about either, for that matter...


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2022)

Had a lovely 20 miler this morning as I have been exploring local untarred roads through forests all week. I did manage to briefly get lost

There was a crack in the sole of my black shoe so I've put superglue into it and will see if it holds. Probably not ideal glue for this job but it's what I had in stock.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a ham, cheese and chutney sandwich, three plums, half a mango, some raspberries and two


----------



## Ripple (16 Sep 2022)

Whoever invented .pdf format is true evil.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2022)

Ripple said:


> Whoever invented .pdf format is true evil.



How come?


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Sep 2022)

I am sensing the need for a strong 'builders brew' and a biccy.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I went out for a ride this morning . It was nice and sunny but there were some strong gusts of wind which were head winds . We had a nice time . Not sure how far yet , I'll have to work it out . We saw a De Havilland Tiger Moth fly over, 2 Red Kites, and 2 small Woodpeckers.



One assumes not in formation.


----------



## Ripple (16 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> How come?


Editing it.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2022)

Ripple said:


> Editing it.



Ah...

Copy & paste into Word, then create a new file. Assuming you've Adobe Acrobat available.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Sep 2022)

..... here we are.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2022)

I'm going to tootle off to the community orchard.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Sep 2022)

Cold to start this morning and waiting in the ferry queue chatting to a tour guide who had a dozen or so Japanese he has had for the last 2 weeks. They were in and out of the bus constantly and he had to hold the door to protect my paintwork which was very decent of him. 
I had to put on warmer clothes while waiting but when I got to Oban it was too hot so change back.
Tesco large car park was jammed and I parked in only space I could find to go for a haircut.
Remarked on this to the barber who replied “ panic buying as they will be shut on Monday”
Now sat in the sunshine looking over Loch Etive. 
Got some car electronic problems sorted by a small garage in Benderloch who just happened to be working on my son’s camper van so it can all be charged to them. They get generously reimbursed at Christmas so I do not feel guilty at this.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> We've had our hottest July, wettest August and hottest September.
> 
> *Who says global warming is a myth?*



From experience, generally people driving very large cars.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Mr Cookiemonster's just poured me another LARGE glass of wine. Has he alterior motives?
> 
> I get squiffy on a bag of jelly babies.
> 
> *How can it take 5 hours to download Flight Simulator on Xbox?*


French ATC are out on strike, maybe that's part of the problem?


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2022)

My weekend has started bring it on


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2022)

Ripple said:


> Whoever invented .pdf format is true evil.


T'weren't me!


Edit:
Blame John Warnock.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> T'weren't me!
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Blame John Warnock.



Strange coincidence. Johnny Warnock was my next door neighbour till he died a few years ago. He ran a small garage and filling station.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2022)

Back from the community orchard with a basket full of Thoday's Quarrenden and Histon Favourite. 

I also ate one of each.


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2022)

Cats have been fed, and soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Hebe (16 Sep 2022)

Listening to Catatonia “Road Rage” after some truly phenomenal traffic delays in town today. I think we reached peak late. Anyway, it is Friday. My bike came back from the mechanic after having the latest noise looked at. Next step is to ride it lots and see if it is fixed.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Sep 2022)

time to start prepping the beef fajitas


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> Next step is to ride it lots and see if it is fixed.



Tough but it needs to be done.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> Listening to Catatonia “Road Rage” after some truly phenomenal traffic delays in town today. I think we reached peak late. Anyway, it is Friday. My bike came back from the mechanic after having the latest noise looked at. Next step is to ride it lots and see if it is fixed.



It must be loud if you can see it !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Sep 2022)

I have just worked out how far I cycled today 17.8 miles . My legs are feeling it .


----------



## Hebe (16 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It must be loud if you can see it !



It really is . There was the lovely sweet normal spinny noise then this awful rhythmic clunking over it whenever I free wheeled.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2022)

Oh dear we have water dripping from the ceiling


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2022)

Home made pepperoni pizza for supper tonight, along with the last of the crumble and custard. 

I am a bit stuffed.


----------



## classic33 (16 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Home made *pepperoni pizza* for supper tonight, along with the last of the crumble and custard.
> 
> I am a bit stuffed.


Stuffed crust?


----------



## Reynard (16 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Stuffed crust?



Nope, thin crust (half white, half wholemeal)


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Sep 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> We've had our hottest July, wettest August and hottest September.
> 
> Who says global warming is a myth?



Certainly not me.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Sep 2022)

A successfull day of stretching out two simple domestic duties of cleaning the kitchen floor & vacuuming the rest of the house over the whole day by interspersing them with coffee breaks & a pootle round to visit mum for a couple of hours.

On Saturday & Sunday I will have to dig out some warm weather clothing for the first time in quite a few months as I'm off to Snetterton for the truck racing.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Sep 2022)

Must remember to get some milk on the way home tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2022)

I think I've finished this chapter.

Celebrating with a mini bar of green & black choccy.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2022)

The furry girls have gone to bed, and I think I'm going to join them.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2022)

Time for some miles
No idea how far or what route yet


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2022)

Morning.
The Sun has risen here and is lighting up the houses opposite in an orange glow . The sky looks clear apart from a few vapour trails .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Sep 2022)

Big day for me here in SW France ....it is the "vendange" or to put it another way, grape harvest. The grapes are picked by hand, no machines just lots of helpers with scissors oh and plenty of food and wine .


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2022)

I attacked another section of our hedge yesterday as it needs cutting back . We then spent some time stripping the leaves off for composting and cutting up some sticks to go into the garden waste bin . Whilst I was cutting the hedge I noticed some hazel nuts . I picked 3 , 2 were empty on opening them up and the other tasted bitter !  Not very promising !


----------



## oldwheels (17 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Oh dear we have water dripping from the ceiling



We once had that. Ceilings in 2 rooms had to be replaced and one fell down making a big mess. Insurance paid tho’.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Sep 2022)

Overcast but no rain forecast. 
Go and do a bit of panic buying and then outpatients appointment.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Sep 2022)

Morning all from a bright and sunny Suffolk. It's a bit breezy and definitely chilly at the moment, but coffee should provide a bit of internal warmth before I head out.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Oh dear we have water dripping from the ceiling



Never a small job, that! 😔


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Never a small job, that! 😔



No plumber due Tuesday


oldwheels said:


> We once had that. Ceilings in 2 rooms had to be replaced and one fell down making a big mess. Insurance paid tho’.



Hopefully it won't be too bad


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2022)

Back to the vets, this morning, with Bonnie as her incision is opening up a bit. They've re-glued it..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2022)

My fit band tells me that I slept better than 99% of other users and my night earned 92 points.

The main takeaway from this is that if you want a really good night's sleep, it helps to have had a really bad one the night before.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> *My fit band tells me that I slept better than 99% of other users* and my night earned 92 points.
> 
> The main takeaway from this is that if you want a really good night's sleep, it helps to have had a really bad one the night before.


Did it also tell the other 99% of users just who it was who slept better than they did?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did it also tell the other 99% of users just who it was who slept better than they did?



No, because they'd only lose sleep fretting.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some miles
> No idea how far or what route yet



Back home now 44 miles covered
First cuppa went down well
And second one is ready to go


----------



## Jameshow (17 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Our little darling bounced on the bed several times this morning . I gave him chin and ear rubs but he went a bit OTT by biting , so I gave him a tap . He returned a bit later to give me some massaging , this was fine until he chose an area where I thought I might spring a leak!
> I eventually gave up and went downstairs with him and gave him his breakfast. He still doesn't understand why he can't go outside .



Poor hubby


----------



## Jameshow (17 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> I has a . First run of the second week of couch to 5k done. Many errandy and domestic things to do today.



Well done - park run for me and then vets and the jobs.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Well done - park run for me and then vets and the jobs.


I know folk are saying it's hard getting a doctor appointment, but a vet!


----------



## fossyant (17 Sep 2022)

Daughter finally up. Taking the Aygo up 't'hill' to a local dairy (we're in Wales this weekend) to get some of their milk shakes. Then down to the seafront car park for a little driving practice. 

This afternoon, bike ride for me, sea swimming for daughter/MrsF - they an keep their jumping in the freezing Irish Sea to themselves.


----------



## mybike (17 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Haven't seen that many squirrels about either, for that matter...



That's why you need a dog, Cassie always spots squirrels.


----------



## mybike (17 Sep 2022)

Cold this morning when walking the dog, 35F.


----------



## mybike (17 Sep 2022)

Ripple said:


> Editing it.



The is it text or is it graphic conundrum?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2022)

Warm sunshine from the south, chilly breeze from the north. This means I'm hot and cold at the same time.


----------



## mybike (17 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Certainly not me.



Cold here. Lit the log stove.



Jenkins said:


> A successfull day of stretching out two simple domestic duties of cleaning the kitchen floor & vacuuming the rest of the house over the whole day by interspersing them with coffee breaks & a pootle round to visit mum for a couple of hours.
> 
> On Saturday & Sunday I will have to dig out some warm weather clothing for the first time in quite a few months as I'm off to Snetterton for the truck racing.



I'd suggest a down jacket.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Sep 2022)

Lunch break after a very pleasant mornings " vendange" view of the vineyard, or at least part of it .


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Sep 2022)

Potential BBC headline for the MN Hall of Fame?
Louis Tomlinson: Will radio stations play my songs again? I have no idea​


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2022)

Sunny, cool and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, and have spent the morning puttering around doing chores. A load of laundry done, some damaged tomatoes peeled and chopped and wanged into the big cauldron of sauce, veggies prepped for later, the shopping from Wednesday (non-fridgables) all put away, and the apples I picked yesterday spread out on newspaper in a cardboard tray.

Plan on having a quiet afternoon listening to the football and working on the writing.

But first, it's time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2022)

Both lawns trimmed and some plants trimmed back , time for a rest .


----------



## Hebe (17 Sep 2022)

All the domestic stuff done after a ridiculously early hike up the hill with the Mister. Planning a short and leisurely bike ride followed by as little as possible.


----------



## DCLane (17 Sep 2022)

This afternoon I've been mending son no. 1's cat house for his two cats; the Manx sleeps in it during the winter. What they didn't consider is a 6kg cat sleeping on the roof: he's squashed it! (and yes, he's a big boy)

Stays put in for the roof and each side along with other repairs. In doing so I've managed to drill part of my finger 

They look like this. Just imagine an over-large cat sat on the top:


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2022)

Two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with ham, the other with sliced avocado, plus a nectarine, some raspberries and the obligatory two 

Also tried a couple of the walnuts I picked on Thursday. It's still a touch too early to go picking full bore, but while the nuts are smaller than usual this year, the quality seems very good. I have three other places that yield walnuts to investigate.

Sadly my neighbour's trees are out of bounds. I do not want to end up with a derriere full of shotgun pellets.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2022)

I put some wood preservative on my most important shed today. I look like I've visited Speck Savers!


----------



## oldwheels (17 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with ham, the other with sliced avocado, plus a nectarine, some raspberries and the obligatory two
> 
> Also tried a couple of the walnuts I picked on Thursday. It's still a touch too early to go picking full bore, but while the nuts are smaller than usual this year, the quality seems very good. I have three other places that yield walnuts to investigate.
> 
> Sadly my neighbour's trees are out of bounds. I do not want to end up with a derriere full of shotgun pellets.



When I was at secondary school in Helensburgh so long ago there were several walnut trees which were not too far from the school and overhung the pavement. We used to go out at lunch time and gather loads of walnuts. They stained your fingers to look as if you were a heavy smoker. The headmaster’s daughter got a telling off from one teacher for smoking until the whole class put him right on the reason for staining.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> When I was at secondary school in Helensburgh so long ago there were several walnut trees which were not too far from the school and overhung the pavement. We used to go out at lunch time and gather loads of walnuts. They stained your fingers to look as if you were a heavy smoker. The headmaster’s daughter got a telling off from one teacher for smoking until the whole class put him right on the reason for staining.



Which is why I always remove the husks while wearing rubber gloves.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Sep 2022)

Hedges, trees and rampant ivy cleared, now have a 5 foot high mound of foilage and my back hurts.
I hate gardening.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Sep 2022)

Got some of my shopping today but nobody seems to stock black peppercorns and none of the cheap soap bars in Aldi or Lidl.
Cannot get stuff destined for the freezer which I had planned on getting on Monday on my way home either tho’ it is pretty cold outside so could be possible if I venture into Oban on Sunday but I doubt I will bother.
Worked out a possible trike route from the ferry to the retail park which does involve some pavement riding but only about 50 yards so may try a trip sometime next month.
Dermatology froze my ear with liquid nitrogen sprayed on and instructed my GP to prescribe some ointment as the sore I have is common and not dangerous. If this does not work they suggested surgery which I declined.
Got a nice but short trike run at 6 miles on trike to the Moss Rd. An amazing variety of scenery in this short run from loch side to Ben Cruachan with the Moss and some cliff scenery as well as open farmland.Very little traffic and not much in the way of hills unlike at home where the road is heaving with traffic mostly just now.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Which is why I always remove the husks while wearing rubber gloves.




I don’t think such things had been invented in those days.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2022)

Gave this chapter another going over and yes, it's done at last. OK, it's still only a first draft, so some polishing inevitably still required. 

Have to say, this has been (so far) the hardest one to write from an emotional perspective. When you immerse yourself completely in your characters, it's impossible for it NOT to affect you. As a result, Dan Archibald is a challenging character to work with, but also a very rewarding one.

The next chapter is much more lighthearted - Lisa (my main character) ends up in a bookshop.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I don’t think such things had been invented in those days.



You mean you didn't pinch your mum's Marigolds?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Sep 2022)

Another pr of lawns cut at my parents


----------



## oldwheels (17 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> You mean you didn't pinch your mum's Marigolds?



Had they been invented in the 1940’s or early 1950’s? She certainly never had such things so far as I remember.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2022)

Tested to destruction !
I thought that I would try out the old leather saddle that belongs to my Viking Conquest this afternoon . I had been treating the leather and had glued some reinforcing strips of leather on the back . I had drilled some extra holes for rivets to hold the nose piece on as the old holes were too big . I had to pull the leather with a round screwdriver to line up the holes, the leather had shrunk over the past 60 years . Everything looked fine when I set off . After 6 miles when I stopped at my brother's a split had appeared from the front central rivet to either edge . When I applied pressure to the saddle I could see the Leather twisting around the other 2 front rivets . The saddle held out for the return 6 miles . I think the tension in the frame and my added weight was too much for it . It is still holding with the 2 rivets so I will just have to see how it goes .


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Had they been invented in the 1940’s or early 1950’s? She certainly never had such things so far as I remember.



I believe so - there are some WW2-era ads for them in some old books I've got.


----------



## Hebe (17 Sep 2022)

Leisurely 5 miles ridden. The Marin is much quieter. I overtook a small group of teenage boys on a roundabout… they were slowed down by one of their number attempting to ride a shopping trolley. They still looked surprised at being overtaken though


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Sep 2022)

I was just comparing my Brooks B5N saddle with my Lycett L15NR and the leather on the Brooks is twice as thick .


----------



## Jenkins (17 Sep 2022)

That was a very chilly day trackside - a stiff northerly breeze and Snetterton being wide open don't help. Needed the emergency neck warmer I keep in the car.

Milk remebered & purchased.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2022)

I have acquired five more photos for my archive 

And found out who the photographer was for another photo.


----------



## Reynard (17 Sep 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Sep 2022)

I bought an 18" ring-light and stand at the Goodwill(resale shop) with no transformer. First transformer and cord fitting I tried when I got home worked. I also bought a new printer/scanner/copier at Best Buy on sale. Went online, after that, the printer set itself up.


----------



## classic33 (17 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I bought an 18" ring-light and stand at the Goodwill(resale shop) with no transformer. First transformer and cord fitting I tried when I got home worked. I also bought a new printer/scanner/copier at Best Buy on sale. Went online, after that, the printer set itself up.


Printer will now probably only want to "talk" to the ring light, not any computer.

They're in it together...


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2022)

I have a  and a twix (Tesco own brand clone)


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a twix (Tesco own brand clone)


I had the genuine article!


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2022)

Spent the evening identifying, mounting and dating some FF1600 photos. Another case of a major image agency unable to figure out their own photos. It's easily solvable by cross-checking with a programme or a timing sheet. Anyways, time for bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Sep 2022)

It's still quite dark.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2022)

Up early as online shopping due between 9- 10 and I want to get a few miles in


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's still quite dark.



Yep lights are required


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Up early as online shopping due between 9- 10 and I want to get a few miles in



I’m trying to talk myself into a bimble too. Not much enthusiasm but I should make the effort as it’s the only morning I get peaceful roads.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m trying to talk myself into a bimble too. Not much enthusiasm but I should make the effort as it’s the only morning I get peaceful roads.



Go for it you know you want too


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2022)

I''m airing the apartment.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2022)

Also, I'm sure you will be delighted to hear that the bread slicer in Lidl is working again.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Sep 2022)

I've walked to the ♻ Bin and back, via the shed. No lights were required as the security Illumination came on. I'll be needing that tea, now!

@ 09:15 I'll be walking a couple of miles each way to the shops to pick up a few bits & bob's.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2022)

For a few moments there I didn't know where my tea mug was.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's still quite dark.



Not opened your eyes yet then ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2022)

Morning .
It was cold downstairs when I went down to feed Georgie and make the s.
I have been pondering over my leather saddle . A similar thing must have happened years ago when I was out riding my Holdsworth Record . At the time I just thought that the saddle had slipped down at the front . The tinkling noise I heard when the metal nose piece hit the ground made me investigate further . I have a couple more leather saddles which I hoped to get back into use .


----------



## Jameshow (18 Sep 2022)

Taking Mrs +2 to the Leeds bus station to join the big morning.....

Then church.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Not opened your eyes yet then ?



Opened them, saw it was still dark so I closed them again 😂


----------



## Illaveago (18 Sep 2022)

I was just thinking !
If heat air pumps are like a fridge running in reverse. Why not save all the cost and just have a fridge in each room ! Think of all the drinks you could store ?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2022)

Back now 23 fixed gear miles set of with a target of 2 certain pictures and 21 miles 
Mission accomplished.
First cuppa going down well.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Sep 2022)

Light cloud and a gentle NW breeze. Looks to be a bit better from about midday on so may wait a bit before heading out.


----------



## Gwylan (18 Sep 2022)

Just 


Reynard said:


> Which is why I always remove the husks while wearing rubber gloves.



Just rubber gloves?


----------



## Gwylan (18 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a twix (Tesco own brand clone)



Aldi Jive altogether nicer


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2022)

Second cuppa about to go down


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Second cuppa about to go down



You're ahead of me today. 

I slogged round a 33 mile loop on the hybrid but my legs are pooped now. I'm struggling big time and not recovering nearly as well as I used to. Never mind.........I found a decent Topeak Multitool lying on the road around half a mile from home.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You're ahead of me today.
> 
> I slogged round a 33 mile loop on the hybrid but my legs are pooped now. I'm struggling big time and not recovering nearly as well as I used to. Never mind.........I found a decent Topeak Multitool lying on the road around half a mile from home.



Well done and a bonus , same again tomorrow morning


----------



## slow scot (18 Sep 2022)

Has anyone in the Crieff area found a multi tool I lost yesterday?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2022)

slow scot said:


> Has anyone in the Crieff area found a multi tool I lost yesterday?



Mmmmmm not sure about this


----------



## oldwheels (18 Sep 2022)

Rain started about 10 o’clock this morning but only lasted long enough to leave big puddles on the roadway so went out for a trike run up Loch Etive towards Bonawe. 
I can hardly believe being able to cycle in peace about midday on a Sunday. Not more than 10 or 12 cars in total and a few people on bikes. On Mull I sometimes get double that number of cars or motorhomes every mile.Most of the people on bikes did not look like regular cyclists so probably on hired bikes and coming from one of the caravan sites around Benderloch.
On the way back diverted up Moss Rd and found a nice sunny place to stop for a bite to eat and sit in the sun for a rest after climbing Queen’s Brae.
Cannot download any photos from my bike camera as I do not have the Macbook with me for a short trip but will check them when I get home.


----------



## Jameshow (18 Sep 2022)

Taken the kids trampolining - what have I done wrong!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## dave r (18 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Taken the kids trampolining - what have I done wrong!!! 🤣🤣🤣



Sounds like fun.


----------



## Hebe (18 Sep 2022)

Planned a short walk this morning to get another veloviewer tile. Lost the footpath and ended up doubling back then decided to divert and do a cafe stop and the steeper walk back. Got home with just over 7 miles walked and the surprise bonus of getting the tile anyway.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2022)

If you lot were wondering where I'd gone, I was in Tesco to avail myself of the yellow sticker bonanza. Did really well and have a good haul of stuff for me and a friend, but gods, you needed eyes in the back of your head, because there were a bunch of opportunists busy furkling through peoples trolleys rather than waiting for the stuff to be marked down.

I caught someone lifting not just my yellow sticker stuff, but also my regular shopping. Some bar steward made off with my chocolate cake and my cauliflower.  Anyways, I wish a plague of perpetual boils on their bottom. 

Just going to chill for the rest of the day - supper only needs going in the poppity ping.

Picked up chicken breasts, beef mince, lamb chops, sausages, tuna steaks, scallops, sausage rolls, cooked chicken, cooked beef, mushrooms, salad onions, blueberries, avocados, wholemeal bread, focaccia pocket things, drop scones and a box with two chocolate and caramel doughnut things.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> If you lot were wondering where I'd gone, I was in Tesco to avail myself of the yellow sticker bonanza. Did really well and have a good haul of stuff for me and a friend, but gods, you needed eyes in the back of your head, because there were a bunch of opportunists busy furkling through peoples trolleys rather than waiting for the stuff to be marked down.
> 
> I caught someone lifting not just my yellow sticker stuff, but also my regular shopping. Some bar steward made off with my chocolate cake and my cauliflower.  Anyways, I wish a plague of perpetual boils on their bottom.
> 
> ...



My goodness but Cambridgeshire sounds dodgy these days...


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2022)

Time for the evening tea ceremony.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> My goodness but Cambridgeshire sounds dodgy these days...



It's one of the perils of yellow stickering, especially when it's crazy-busy and something of a bun fight. It's not the first time it's happened, and it won't be the last time.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Just
> 
> 
> Just rubber gloves?



Nope, it's gotten a bit cold for doing stuff in the buff. 



Gwylan said:


> Aldi Jive altogether nicer



These Tesco ones are rather nice too. Not quite the same as a twix, but at a fraction of the price I'm not going to argue.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Time for the evening tea ceremony.


Is this to ISO 3103 standard?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's one of the perils of yellow stickering, especially when it's crazy-busy and something of a bun fight. It's not the first time it's happened, and it won't be the last time.



Take your rapier next time; that'll learn 'em.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is this to ISO 3103 standard?



Depends: is that the one that mandates a chocolate biscuit?


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Take your rapier next time; that'll learn 'em.



Actually, a farting cat would be much more effective. Cat farts can clear a room - take it from me.


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Depends: is that the one that mandates a chocolate biscuit?


No.

That'd be extra.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2022)

Had a portion of pasta bake and a  for supper.

Watching the tennis on the laptop now.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had a portion of pasta bake and a  for supper.
> 
> Watching the tennis on the laptop now.



Must be a tough screen to play tennis on.


----------



## Hebe (18 Sep 2022)

Just learned from the internet that a bit of dual carriageway that I frequently drive on had an old agricultural tunnel under it re-opened to join up countryside on both sides for riders and walkers, and new rights of way put in place. I can’t believe I didn’t know this, it was done a few years ago. Hopefully it’s still open. Time to plan some new routes


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Must be a tough screen to play tennis on.



I always thought tennis was just posh ping pong myself.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> No.
> 
> That'd be extra.



Oh.

Then... no.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Actually, a farting cat would be much more effective. Cat farts can clear a room - take it from me.



Hmm... Start feeding the cats farty fuel for 24h...


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh.
> 
> Then... no.


Is there a problem?


----------



## Jenkins (18 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> If you lot were wondering where I'd gone, I was in Tesco to avail myself of the yellow sticker bonanza. Did really well and have a good haul of stuff for me and a friend, but gods, you needed eyes in the back of your head, because there were a bunch of opportunists busy furkling through peoples trolleys rather than waiting for the stuff to be marked down.
> 
> I caught someone lifting not just my yellow sticker stuff, but also my regular shopping. Some bar steward made off with my chocolate cake and my cauliflower.  Anyways, I wish a plague of perpetual boils on their bottom.
> 
> ...



At least the chocolate cake was lifted before you'd paid for it.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Sep 2022)

Another breezy day at Snetterton with the cold northerly wind to contend with. A bit too many race stoppages and safety car interventions, but it was good to get away both days this weekend and do absolutely nothing.


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> At least the chocolate cake was lifted before you'd paid for it.



There is that.

Guess I'll have to bake me a chocolate cake now...


----------



## Reynard (18 Sep 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2022)

For someone...


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2022)

Is it @tyred's cake day?


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2022)

Anyways, I'm calling it a night. Sleepy Reynard.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (19 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 661559
> 
> For someone...



leprechaun on a shelf?


----------



## rockyroller (19 Sep 2022)

took Mom to a diner for lunch yesterday


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2022)

Time for some bank holiday miles.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2022)

I just checked to see if I was on an early or late shift and it seems I've got the day off; this is ironic.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2022)

Sat on a junction of the A43 watching the world go by


----------



## Jameshow (19 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Sat on a junction of the A43 watching the world go by



Plod?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Sep 2022)

Morning.
There is grey cloud cover here but I can see some bright sky to the South .
I was invited to Devizes Museum for a tea party yesterday . It was partly to say thank you for being a member for years and for them to say what the plans are for the future new museum . After a talk , tea and cakes I wandered around the rest of the museum and got a bit lost . It is an old building with 2 stair cases and rooms jutting off here and there. I was trying to find some particular exhibits but couldn't find them . I did find a nice knights helmet and visor . I've always wanted to have a go at making one ! Anyway I didn't find the objects I was looking for , I don't know if they have gone to another museum or if someone has decided to change the display . It got me a bit narked ! If still doing illustration work and had gone to the museum in order to make a drawing of it it would have been a wasted journey ! 
It may be the trend that museums have followed in having big displays with lots of words and a few exhibits on show but it doesn't help if you have found something and are trying to find out what it is !


----------



## Hebe (19 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> There is that.
> 
> Guess I'll have to bake me a chocolate cake now...


For some reason this has properly cheered me up. I am going to make an apple and blackberry crumble today but cake or cookies is an excellent idea too.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Plod?



No just a rest whilst out doing some miles


----------



## Hebe (19 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> There is grey cloud cover here but I can see some bright sky to the South .
> I was invited to Devizes Museum for a tea party yesterday . It was partly to say thank you for being a member for years and for them to say what the plans are for the future new museum . After a talk , tea and cakes I wandered around the rest of the museum and got a bit lost . It is an old building with 2 stair cases and rooms jutting off here and there. I was trying to find some particular exhibits but couldn't find them . I did find a nice knights helmet and visor . I've always wanted to have a go at making one ! Anyway I didn't find the objects I was looking for , I don't know if they have gone to another museum or if someone has decided to change the display . It got me a bit narked ! If still doing illustration work and had gone to the museum in order to make a drawing of it it would have been a wasted journey !
> It may be the trend that museums have followed in having big displays with lots of words and a few exhibits on show but it doesn't help if you have found something and are trying to find out what it is !



I know exactly what you mean! It’s a very confusing layout in there. Terrific museum though, punches way above its weight. Even though it‘s prone to the “thought to be of ritual significance“ school of labelling.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed
23 miles covered
Bring on the rest of the day


----------



## oldwheels (19 Sep 2022)

Another dry but overcast day. It may warm up later so the usual quandary about what to wear for travelling. 
Also do I go for an unbooked ferry and hope to get on as a standby since there will be no post office vans tho’ courier delivery vans would have been on an earlier boat so that would make no difference.
Decision, decisions.
On balance I will just wait to take up my booking but annoying I cannot get shopping for perishables.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2022)

I've bought a new rubbish bin. Here is a photo:


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2022)

Our garden brown bin has just been emptied


----------



## Jenkins (19 Sep 2022)

Most unusually quiet down here this morning - Felixstowe Port has closed for most of the day so there's none of the normal background noise from there and seemingly little traffic noise from the A14 either. 

The first coffee has been drunk with breakfast to follow. I have a rough idea of which route I'm going to take in an hour or so, but I'm likely to change my mind part way round.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2022)

https://metro.co.uk/2022/09/16/okla...d-spills-its-load-17387874/?ico=related-posts


Andy in Germany said:


> I've bought a new rubbish bin. Here is a photo:
> 
> View attachment 661574



That’s a rubbish photo


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> https://metro.co.uk/2022/09/16/okla...d-spills-its-load-17387874/?ico=related-posts
> 
> 
> That’s a rubbish photo



Now you''re just trash posting.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now you''re just trash posting.



Maybe we should bin this thread?


----------



## tyred (19 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Is it @tyred's cake day?



Yes. It is possible cake may be consumed today


----------



## Gwylan (19 Sep 2022)

A


Andy in Germany said:


> I've bought a new rubbish bin. Here is a photo:
> 
> View attachment 661574



A* for complete mundane. In years to come you can say " I bought this the day of the old queen's funeral" Of such things hißtory is made.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've bought a new rubbish bin. Here is a photo:
> 
> View attachment 661574


What's "Smart" about it, and isn't the bag/liner supposed to go under the band going round the outside?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2022)

Prince George has been promised 15 packs of Pokémon cards if he behaves himself today


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Sep 2022)

One week done with Invisalign aligner set 1, changed onto set 2 last night. Sort of into routine now as I can't eat or drink anything more than water with them in and in total over 24hrs they should be in for 20-22.

My first decent cycle outdoors will be an experiment as I would have to eat or drink some sort of food over a 2hr+ ride but leave ample time for proper meals at home/work/wherever I eat.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is there a problem?



I've got chocolate: therefore there is no problem.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> What's "Smart" about it...



It's got a sticker saying "smart".



classic33 said:


> isn't the bag/liner supposed to go under the band going round the outside?



No.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's got a sticker saying "smart".
> 
> 
> No.


Is that all!
For €25 I'd have expected something good.

And on closer inspection it's just a handle. Are the last three digits on the barcode 964?


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Actually, a farting cat would be much more effective. Cat farts can clear a room - take it from me.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jrmrw9udmVY


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is that all!
> For €25 I'd have expected something good.
> 
> And on closer inspection it's just a handle. Are the last three digits on the barcode 964?



In my town, the rubbish and recycling bins are 55 gallon ones, and are free.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Sep 2022)

3.5 inches of rain last night, mostly in about an hour and a half.


----------



## tyred (19 Sep 2022)

I put on the washing machine and then realised there are a few things I forgot to put in it


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> In my town, the rubbish and recycling bins are 55 gallon ones, and are free.


I'm assuming he's only using this one inside.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I put on the washing machine and then realised there are a few things I forgot to put in it


Stop it, let the machine drain then add what you missed once the time lock allows you to open the door.

Only any good if the machine is still filling, otherwise hand wash the missed items.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> 3.5 inches of rain last night, mostly in about an hour and a half.


Fair bit of rain that.
All in one area?


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2022)

10 miles only done, primarily because it was cold and damp.

Son no. 1 is back from his holiday at Center Parcs with Son no. 2 and the refund of £200 from the holiday company's in my account.

And son no. 2's passed his Master's in Mechanical Engineering. Which means, once the paperwork goes through, he's a fully qualified mechanical engineer  . He just needs a job now, or hopefully a couple of unpaid internships first which he has the funds for.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2022)

Back home from that there London Town.. I watched the funeral on a big screen in Hyde Park. There were lots of people there, too! 

👑


----------



## Hebe (19 Sep 2022)

Crumble made. Hebe Jr is baking something too. Pleasant 5 mile spin checking the Marin for noises. Nothing untoward and it’s running beautifully. The sun’s disappeared behind cloud again.


----------



## Hebe (19 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> 10 miles only done, primarily because it was cold and damp.
> 
> Son no. 1 is back from his holiday at Center Parcs with Son no. 2 and the refund of £200 from the holiday company's in my account.
> 
> And son no. 2's passed his Master's in Mechanical Engineering. Which means, once the paperwork goes through, he's a fully qualified mechanical engineer  . He just needs a job now, or hopefully a couple of unpair internships first which he has the funds for.



Congratulations to son #2! I didn’t realise that unpaid internships were a thing outside of politic/arts.


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> Congratulations to son #2! I didn’t realise that unpaid internships were a thing outside of politic/arts.



He wants to get some experience first and has funds available to support him for at least a year. The only limitation is that he's in Lincoln currently, and doesn't drive.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Sep 2022)

Home and mostly unpacked since I did not have as much shopping as usual.
Fast run up the road with a small local convoy led by a local white van man who was taking no prisoners and I was behind a Suzuki Swift which certainly lived up to it's name.
A few firsts today. 
When the ferry docked in Oban a partially enclosed trike came off with the riders head sticking out. Never seen one here before.
We had an escort of dolphins riding the bow wave on the way over. Had plenty of them further north but never so far up the Firth of Lorne before.
Living room stove lit to heat the house up a bit and washing machine on.
Son in Taiwan who is in quarantine for 4 days after arrival reports earth tremors. A bit disconcerting he says when the hotel he was in starts shaking.
They seem to take the covid thing seriously there and there are relatively few cases due to their precautions.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is that all!
> For €25 I'd have expected something good.
> 
> And on closer inspection it's just a handle. Are the last three digits on the barcode 964?



For 25 € it would still be in the shop.

I have no idea: my interest in bar codes only goes so far.


----------



## Hebe (19 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> He wants to get some experience first and has funds available to support him for at least a year. The only limitation is that he's in Lincoln currently, and doesn't drive.



Ah that makes sense. Presumably that means he can approach specific companies for specific experience even if they don’t have any vacancies.

I drank my coffee without noticing, just picked up an empty cup.  I used to think that was really funny when my dad did it…


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Home and mostly unpacked since I did not have as much shopping as usual.
> Fast run up the road with a small local convoy led by a local white van man who was taking no prisoners and I was behind a Suzuki Swift which certainly lived up to it's name.
> A few firsts today.
> When the ferry docked in Oban a partially enclosed trike came off with the riders head sticking out. Never seen one here before.
> ...



I've seen a picture of a train in Taiwan being shaken by the earthquake. Everyone seemed pretty relaxed about it: as if it was an inconvenience rather than potentially life threatening.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I put on the washing machine and then realised there are a few things I forgot to put in it



We've got a little flap on the front of ours so we can bung forgotten stuff in 😎


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> For 25 € it would still be in the shop.
> 
> I have no idea: my interest in bar codes only goes so far.


You'd pay to leave it in the shop!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2022)

I saw a chromed Smart Car today.. It was very shiny!


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> We've got a little flap on the front of ours so we can bung forgotten stuff in 😎



Another miracle of modern technology.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'd pay to leave it in the shop!



A strange suggestion from a Yorkshireman.


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> A strange suggestion from a Yorkshireman.


You suggested it. And I've mi doubts, increasing daily, about you being a true Tyke.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2022)

Grey, still and mild here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, then watched all the proceedings on TV while writing and consuming  and toast at regular intervals. After, I met up with the friend who lives at the other end of the village for a bit of a chinwag and passed on the four trays of chicken breasts and the four packs of sausages that I got for her yesterday on YS.

Now have another  and a mini bar of chocolate.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> 10 miles only done, primarily because it was cold and damp.
> 
> Son no. 1 is back from his holiday at Center Parcs with Son no. 2 and the refund of £200 from the holiday company's in my account.
> 
> And son no. 2's passed his Master's in Mechanical Engineering. Which means, once the paperwork goes through, he's a fully qualified mechanical engineer  . He just needs a job now, or hopefully a couple of unpair internships first which he has the funds for.



Any area of engineering?? 

Suspect Lincoln a bit lean for firms apart from agricultural?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I put on the washing machine and then realised there are a few things I forgot to put in it



Does it fit or do you need a larger size?


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> And son no. 2's passed his Master's in Mechanical Engineering. Which means, once the paperwork goes through, he's a fully qualified mechanical engineer  . He just needs a job now, or hopefully a couple of unpair internships first which he has the funds for.



Chapeau that lad from this lass who is also a fully qualified mechanical engineer.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## DCLane (19 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Chapeau that lad from this lass who is also a fully qualified mechanical engineer.


Thanks. Tbh I've not understood much of what he's covered, but hopefully he'll use it.


Jameshow said:


> Any area of engineering??
> 
> Suspect Lincoln a bit lean for firms apart from agricultural?


Mechanical engineering, specialising in control systems.

There are some decent firms around there focusing on power, control and turbo technologies. His third year dissertation was research for a soft fruit company on bio-degradeable packaging rather than plastic. This year he's done his master's project on power control systems and forecasting for one of the major electricity producers.

Hopefully someone will be able to offer an internship and/or paid work for the next few months until he's got the year's experience they're all asking for.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Sep 2022)

Big wind farm north and west of Gainsborough feeding into a power station of some sort.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> Hopefully someone will be able to offer an internship and/or paid work for the next few months until he's got the year's experience they're all asking for.



I remember that catch 22 situation: no-one will employ you until you have a years experience but without working you can't get experience. Genius.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Sep 2022)

I wish LNER would hurry up and sort out their weekend timetables for mid November. I've got my homeward ticket from Leeds* on the Monday, but the outbound ticket to York on the Sunday still isn't available.

*It was cheaper to get the £3 ticket from York to Leeds and then Leeds to home than direct from York. With plenty of time to spare I'm taking the longer (stopping) route via Harrogate for the scenery rather than the more direct route.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Sep 2022)

Has anyone else noticed a remarkable drop in the level of marketing emails over the past 10 days? What's the betting they pick up again in the next few days?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I wish LNER would hurry up and sort out their weekend timetables for mid November. I've got my homeward ticket from Leeds* on the Monday, but the outbound ticket to York on the Sunday still isn't available.
> 
> *It was cheaper to get the £3 ticket from York to Leeds and then Leeds to home than direct from York. With plenty of time to spare I'm taking the longer (stopping) route via Harrogate for the scenery rather than the more direct route.



That reminds me it's time for another trip back to Yorkshire. I haven't been up since before summer.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2022)

Last of the pasta bake for supper tonight.

Have caved in and put the fire on for a bit. It's still too warm to want the storage heaters on, but it's not quite warm enough to not have any heating. The nights out here in the fens get pretty chilly as there's nothing to hold the heat of the day.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> Thanks. Tbh I've not understood much of what he's covered, but hopefully he'll use it.



Control systems is gobbledygook to me as well.  I had much more fun breaking bits of racing car.


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember that catch 22 situation: no-one will employ you until you have a years experience but without working you can't get experience. Genius.



Been there, done that, took John Barnard's advice and went back to academia.


----------



## StuAff (19 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I wish LNER would hurry up and sort out their weekend timetables for mid November. I've got my homeward ticket from Leeds* on the Monday, but the outbound ticket to York on the Sunday still isn't available.
> 
> *It was cheaper to get the £3 ticket from York to Leeds and then Leeds to home than direct from York. With plenty of time to spare I'm taking the longer (stopping) route via Harrogate for the scenery rather than the more direct route.



At least it's not Avanti. There wouldn't be a train, if there was you wouldn't want to be on it, and their customer service sucks…


----------



## Jameshow (19 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Control systems is gobbledygook to me as well.  I had much more fun breaking bits of racing car.



We have a local classic car garage which specialises in racing original minis, he says his greatest problem is decent mechanics he trains up getting nicked by F1 and touring cars etc!


----------



## Reynard (19 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> We have a local classic car garage which specialises in racing original minis, he says his greatest problem is decent mechanics he trains up getting nicked by F1 and touring cars etc!



Mmmm, well an original Mini is a touring car - but smaller.


----------



## Gwylan (19 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I saw a chromed Smart Car today.. It was very shiny!



I think that's what chromed means


----------



## Jameshow (19 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> I think that's what chromed means



Except on a morris then it's rust!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'm assuming he's only using this one inside.



Oh, I only refer to the rubbish bin as the one outside, garbage can within, rubbish bin without. May be a quirk, Mrs. GA often wonders where my English comes from.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Fair bit of rain that.
> All in one area?



Maybe a bit more to my north, where the main severe thunderstorm tracked. Footage I saw looked very rainy indeed at that point. Some dogs are afraid of lightning and thunder. My dog was in the backyard watching the lightning and thunder as the storm approached, then she drew back a curtain so she could look out as the rain came down and the lightning flashed. A few trees were damaged and needed large parts of them removed. Other damage leads me to a conclusion of a supercell with downburst event. Winds to damage a tree around here in such a manner would need to be well above 50 mph, probably near hurricane force. All over in about an hour nd a half.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Oh, I only refer to the rubbish bin as the one outside, *garbage can within, rubbish bin without.* May be a quirk, Mrs. GA often wonders where my English comes from.


I can see a whole new thread on that bit alone. Quirk or not.

Me, I'd blame the man from England, currently living in Germany.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Maybe a bit more to my north, where the main severe thunderstorm tracked. Footage I saw looked very rainy indeed at that point. Some dogs are afraid of lightning and thunder. My dog was in the backyard watching the lightning and thunder as the storm approached, then she drew back a curtain so she could look out as the rain came down and the lightning flashed. A few trees were damaged and needed large parts of them removed. Other damage leads me to a conclusion of a supercell with downburst event. Winds to damage a tree around here in such a manner would need to be well above 50 mph, probably near hurricane force. All over in about an hour nd a half.


That is still some rain in so short a period.
Last time we'd rain to beat that, 6 inch deep flowing downhill, was the last Friday in April 1988. Lasted less than an hour, but people were opening their doors and letting it run through the house and out the back door.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2022)

Next time you feel desperate for an egg, pause, and remember where it's come from. The world's full of nasty places, take my word fer it.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2022)

Anyways, time to put the writing away and head off upstairs for some shuteye.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2022)

Morning all 
Kettle boiling


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2022)

Time to get on the bike and ride the arduous 3 minutes to work...


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2022)

First cuppa went down well
It's a bit grey outside but some blue patches are just about showing


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2022)

I had to refill all the thingies on the bird feeder yesterday evening as the Goldfinches around here are proper gannets!! (Well, not actually _real _gannets or the pole holding the thingies would probably snap!!)
The Starlings, after a bit of a break, have rediscovered the fat-ball holder.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2022)

Morning.
Sunny here .
There is some classic car racing at Castle Combe this Sunday .


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2022)

The sun is shining, and someone has asked me to fix a supermarket special where they've managed to bend the rear mech out of shape and twist the chain something awful. Ho hum.


----------



## tyred (20 Sep 2022)

Now that the schools are back, we have junctions blocked by parents who drive their darlings the 300 yards across the housing estate to wait on the school bus and park causing obstructions and sit with the engine idling for no obvious reason.


----------



## DCLane (20 Sep 2022)

@tyred - and then the kids learn the same behaviour. Which saddens me.


----------



## tyred (20 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> @tyred - and then the kids learn the same behaviour. Which saddens me.



That's the problem but there's little political will to change things.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Sep 2022)

Still dry but light rain forecast for the next few days.
Just as well I got home yesterday as the main A85 is currently blocked a few miles out of Oban. There is a filling station and a couple of corners as well as a blind summit at Halfway House on a fast road. People often turn across the traffic to get into the filling station just after the blind summit which is not a good idea IMO.
This road has accidents several times a week tho' there have been no fatalities I have heard of for a while.
Need to go and get soup on the go next.
Edit that to say there were fatalities just a couple of weeks ago a few miles further west.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2022)

Bonnie has had her final post-op prod & poke session with the vet. She can now go out for longer walks, too 😎


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2022)

*Second cuppa went down well *


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2022)

Fairly mild this morning - pleasant commute until getting attacked by a dog and some blood drawn. Front tyre looses pressure over a week, so I think that's down to the added puncture strip wearing a hole in the tube - I removed the rear one about 6 months ago due to it rubbing the tube and causing micro punctures.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2022)

It's going well


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2022)

Lunchtime.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2022)

I've been fitting some real leather handlebar tape on plus 2 Campagnolo brake levers and new cables . The old tape was a bit tatty and the brake levers with extensions weren't very good at stopping . The old tape had loads of glue which I washed off with thinners .


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2022)

Home made leek & potato soup for luncheon..


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2022)

Drip drip drip


----------



## mybike (20 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Bonnie has had her final post-op prod & poke session with the vet. She can now go out for longer walks, too 😎



How long from op to this?


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2022)

Grey, still and mild here chez Casa Reynard.

I overslept massively today. Ooops. I think it's my body catching up on all the sleep I didn't have when it was so very hot. Anyways, I have done a large load of laundry this morning, backed up certain files on the laptop and done some writing.

This afternoon there is some erranding to do, but I shall do it by bicycle and go and check out some walnut trees in a hedgerow while I'm at it in order to see what the crop is like and how it's progressing.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Sep 2022)

yesterday Wifey said it would be 80F degrees so I wore shorts


----------



## rockyroller (20 Sep 2022)

watching the Queen's pallbearers last night going up those stairs reminded me of what my family goes through at our church


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2022)

Tyre sorted at lunch - it was a thorn. Tube replaced and old tube patched in the office once the glue set.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> How long from op to this?



Today is Day 14. It's been longer as her glued incision opened up at one end, possibly because a dissolvable internal stitch had a loose end and poked it from the inside and then came through the mended bit again. She's not been in pain through it, though, which is good. 

She's now got to remember that snoozing on the settee is not a 15 hour per day occupation 😂


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with ham, the other with sliced avocado, plus a nectarine, a banana, the obligatory two  and the last small piece of cheddar from the pack just nibbled on the side along with a dab of tomato chutney.

Laundry all hung up to dry, potatoes prepared for this evening and now just bum parking for a bit before changing into some cycle-friendly clothing and heading off to do a spot of erranding.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> watching the Queen's pallbearers last night going up those stairs reminded me of what my family goes through at our church



*HUGS*

My mind kept being drawn back yesterday to the handful of photos and the video footage in my archive of Paul Warwick's funeral. I wanted to go back then as everyone was welcome, but the parentals wouldn't let me. (I was 16 back then)

Oddly enough, it was the lone piper that had me reaching for the tissues.


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2022)

Pulled a fast one today. Managed to collect my daughter's Student ID when the queue was quiet - fortunately two staff knew me, but I just needed to show a photo from my phone to match the ID card. Saves her 30 minutes on Monday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Been there, done that, took John Barnard's advice and went back to academia.



I was extremely fortunate that I found a job where they were desperate for people to do it, but even then I had trouble finding my first place. In theory I had a probationary year to get experience, of course in practice everyone had that, so it doesn't really count. However, I'm now over the two year hurdle which means in Germany at lease I can call myself "experienced"...


----------



## oldwheels (20 Sep 2022)

Rain never came here but I can see it all around to the south and southeast. We often get this as somehow we have a slightly different weather pattern from elsewhere on the north of the island.
Spent a lot of time shortening the leg length on a new pair of trousers I got in Tesco. I find it very difficult to get things to match my waist size and leg length without spending a lot of money. For general day to day and working trousers it is not worth spending much and they can be replaced easily and cheaply if necessary. This pair cost the grand sum of £15.00. and the last ones have lasted about 2 years so far and still going even after quite a few washes.
Just as well I was taught how to sew properly at an early age by my mother who was a dressmaker after training as a seamstress. During war years she had a good sideline making and altering clothing for people as new clothes were hard to get.
I have always had an interest in fabrics and that was our business for some years as well as knitwear manufacture. I do have a few sewing machines but cannot be bothered getting them set up for small jobs like this so it is hand sewing. The light is starting to go so need to leave finishing this till tomorrow as black thread on black fabric is a bit hard to see.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Sep 2022)

Just one job jobbed today. The door in the back bedroom didn't close easily. We had to pull it hard to get the latch bolt to locate in the strike plate aperture. 
A couple of matchsticks poked into the old screw holes moved the strike plate by about 2 mm and it all works easily now. 👍


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2022)

Lovely 14 miles in the company of Wiggy #2, the Chartres. Dropped off mum's prescription at the quack, and then tootled off to investigate some walnut trees I discovered last year.

There's a good crop on them, and the cases are starting to split. So I came home with half a pannier of walnuts.  Quality seems good tho. Need to get the husks off and spread them out to dry tho.

Now sitting down with a post-ride


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Sep 2022)

A mac 'n' cheese needs to be made .... Hi Ho Silver, away!


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## postman (20 Sep 2022)

Well tomorrow we are halfway through the holiday. Treat tomorrow is a private boat trip five adults and our own skipper.Four hours on the water.To get a great price we went to Cuitadella and a small company. In CalanBosch we were quoted a thousand and upwards, this boat is not as sleek as the more powerful motorboat,but it will carry five with ease said the rep and it has a lounger bed thing for three on the pointy bit at the front I will bow to your better knowledge than what mine is.Plus our daughter has spotted a restaurant that she says we must visit I will tell you it is one hell of a posh place,I would stear clear myself but we are taking a change of clothing to look tidy at least.So farewell me hearties till I gets back to blighty.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Sep 2022)

Here are my handlebars with the new leather tape and brake levers.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here are my handlebars with the new leather tape and brake levers.
> 
> View attachment 661802



Looks like you did it the correct way top ie centre to outside ?


----------



## Jenkins (20 Sep 2022)

What a lovely start to the day. Pity about the rest of it!


----------



## Jenkins (20 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> *Second cuppa went down well *


That's a bold statement.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2022)

Worth the selling price? 
Fully legal tender.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> *HUGS*
> 
> My mind kept being drawn back yesterday to the handful of photos and the video footage in my archive of Paul Warwick's funeral. I wanted to go back then as everyone was welcome, but the parentals wouldn't let me. (I was 16 back then)
> 
> Oddly enough, it was the lone piper that had me reaching for the tissues.



auto racing accidents always look so horrific. as I was researching the above mentioned, I came across pics of the 1990 crash of Martin Donnelly where he was ejected, after the vehicle split apart, but he survived, I guess. amazing


----------



## rockyroller (20 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> A mac 'n' cheese needs to be made .... Hi Ho Silver, away!



with tomato?
with bacon?
what type of cheese?
what type of bread?
is it gone yet?
will you cut it in half?
- if so, which way?
-- diagonal or the other way


----------



## rockyroller (20 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here are my handlebars with the new leather tape and brake levers.



leather is amazingly versatile


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> with tomato?
> with bacon?
> what type of cheese?
> what type of bread?
> ...



Half gone but it's early yet 
Just pasta, cheese sauce and bread crumbs coated in olive oil on top, so they go crispy. The kids gave it the thumbs up, or was that for the southern fried chicken accompanyment?


----------



## slowmotion (20 Sep 2022)

Three of us got the tiny hire car stuck on a steep broken-up track this afternoon. The front wheels just spun when we tried to reverse out of the loose gravel. We had no luck with two of us trying to push it out, but down the hill came three attractive young women heading for the beach. One of them said "We are from Serbia". We can help." With five of us now pushing, we were free from the gravel trap in the blink of an eye. Thank you Serbia, great job.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2022)

Grilled tuna steak here for supper, along with buttered new potatoes, steamed green beans and a tomato salad.


----------



## Reynard (20 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> auto racing accidents always look so horrific. as I was researching the above mentioned, I came across pics of the 1990 crash of Martin Donnelly where he was ejected, after the vehicle split apart, but he survived, I guess. amazing



Paul's crash at the Knickerbrook was much the same as Martin Donnelly's - basically, straight on into a wall at high speed following a suspension failure. Paul was the younger brother of Martin's team mate at Lotus in 1990. That's his helmet in my avatar, btw.

Single seater crashes look spectacular because the composite crash structures are designed to shatter in order to dissipate the energy and direct it away from the driver. But the Lotus 102 was a potential death trap - the car was fragile due to cost cutting (and crash testing wasn't nearly as rigorous as it is now) and the monocoque was too small for the drivers. Their shoulders actually sat above the top of the survival cell, so how that got past the FIA and scrutineering, I shall never know...

Look up Derek Warwick's accident at Monza the same year if you want to see a squeaky bum moment. It's a miracle no one hit him. Martin was incredibly lucky to survive. He almost didn't.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Sep 2022)

Wife tidying up the kitchen, but it's too late to go and say do you want a hand, but i really want a cider!🤔🤣🤔🤣🍺🍺🍺


----------



## Jameshow (20 Sep 2022)

Right I'm going in think she's gone to the loo....

Nice know you all....


----------



## Jameshow (20 Sep 2022)

Mission accomplished!


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2022)

Spent the evening researching a potential purchase on the Bay of E. Have also bought a sack of litter and a sack of biscuits for Mesdames Poppy and Lexi. And now it's time I tootled off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2022)

That was easy
Time to start waking up


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2022)

Morning.
That was fun !
I got up in the middle of the night , spun round and almost fell back into bed ! The rest of the journey was made in a series of very small circles .
I don't think I will be riding a bike today !


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2022)

Good morning. Late shift today so I had a lie in.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2022)

Ooh! 
We might not need to worry about our fuel bills if someone pushes a certain button !


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh!
> We might not need to worry about our fuel bills if someone pushes a certain button !



I think the last time i pushed a certain button all that happened was i got a kettle full of boiling water 

Anyway garden birds have been fed

First cuppa went down well 

It's hump day already


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2022)

It's ♻ Bin day today.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2022)

If I have my shower now it'll still be on Nighttime leccy rate.. 
🚿


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2022)

I came home to an empty house after Men's Shed and a ride . My wife had taken my daughter to the R.U.H. in Bath at 2 o'clock. My wife arrived back home after 2 this morning . My wife said that a doctor appologised to my daughter for the delay as they were very busy. My daughter said that it wasn't her fault and that doctor almost cried !


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2022)

Well just over 8 hours to go no other bids , so do i bid ?


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well just over 8 hours to go no other bids , so do i bid ?



Too soon!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2022)

Shower showered.. Body preened to perfection 💪👌


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Shower showered.. Body preened to perfection 💪👌



I can almost see the shine from here


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Shower showered.. Body preened to perfection 💪👌



You missed a bit !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well just over 8 hours to go no other bids , so do i bid ?



It is tempting at times to bid early. It is that worry that nobody else has seen it and that you have just alerted them to it!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2022)

I once had my eye on a Bay of E thingie. Great price, not many bids.. I held on until the last fews seconds.. Pressed the button and got the message _"You have to be logged in to do this" _

Fancy that, I thought


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2022)

The fitting of those Campagnolo brake levers to my bike has greatly improved the braking of my bike . I can now stop!


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I once had my eye on a Bay of E thingie. Great price, not many bids.. I held on until the last fews seconds.. Pressed the button and got the message _"You have to be logged in to do this" _
> 
> Fancy that, I thought



That's a bu99er!


----------



## fossyant (21 Sep 2022)

Staff walking in the office today moaning about the traffic. 

What traffic !


----------



## oldwheels (21 Sep 2022)

Another grey day with rain lurking around.
I think this is Wednesday as my mental calendar has got mixed up since I came home on a Monday and not the usual Thursday.
Minor triumph on the way home tho'. I managed to work out how to flush the loo on our latest ferry. What I thought was a decorative feature turns out to be a flush button.
I remember having seen something similar once before but no idea where. Would help if they put up written instructions for simpletons like me even leaving it in Norwegian if they could not be bothered changing it.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2022)

Ooh! 
Getting up is fun !
I spin round like I trying to choose which exit to take on a roundabout !


----------



## postman (21 Sep 2022)

One sat up in bed most of the night one's own fault.Dinner was a meal titled Too Much,followed by the best pudding I have ever had.Tartar Chocolate. A wedge of dark chocolate fudge cake.it was superb and laid across the end of it was a real piece of dark chocolate and a whopping piece it was too,then again it could have been the double shot of liquor they give us after the meal.Anyway indigestion was bad.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2022)

♻ Bin has bin collected.


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2022)

We're starting the packing process for son no. 2's move to university in Nottingham. Because he's got bikes and bike-related stuff, plus taking his own car, it'll take up both his Pug Tepee and my CR-V. 

Before that however he's gone up Holme Moss and Wessenden one last time before leaving.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It is tempting at times to bid early. It is that worry that nobody else has seen it and that you have just alerted them to it!



Still no bids


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Still no bids



Makes you question why !


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Still no bids



Linky? 

Not that I've space to acquire any more bikes. Honest, guv.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2022)

Plum crumble is planned for pud this evening..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2022)

Apparently it was 7 years ago today that Ronnie Pickering announced himself to the world.

View: https://twitter.com/NoContextBrits/status/1572363220073029634


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2022)

The Czech patient is fixed at long last with nice shiny new timing chain fitted. I was expecting the engine to run a bit quieter and I think it does but it's still a horrible sounding thrashy unit. It feels really lively compared to before so it might now be possible to out drag a milk float on a good day with a suitable tailwind.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Paul's crash at the Knickerbrook was much the same as Martin Donnelly's - basically, straight on into a wall at high speed following a suspension failure. Paul was the younger brother of Martin's team mate at Lotus in 1990. That's his helmet in my avatar, btw.
> 
> Single seater crashes look spectacular because the composite crash structures are designed to shatter in order to dissipate the energy and direct it away from the driver. But the Lotus 102 was a potential death trap - the car was fragile due to cost cutting (and crash testing wasn't nearly as rigorous as it is now) and the monocoque was too small for the drivers. Their shoulders actually sat above the top of the survival cell, so how that got past the FIA and scrutineering, I shall never know...
> 
> Look up Derek Warwick's accident at Monza the same year if you want to see a squeaky bum moment. It's a miracle no one hit him. Martin was incredibly lucky to survive. He almost didn't.



wow, at first I thought he got thrown out & over the fence but I guess that was someone else, then the car slides, too bad it didn't slide over the finish line, eh? then he gets out & runs to the "spare car"! I love it! 

View: https://youtu.be/zYq1Vj0mVEM


----------



## rockyroller (21 Sep 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Half gone but it's early yet
> Just pasta, cheese sauce and bread crumbs coated in olive oil on top, so they go crispy. The kids gave it the thumbs up, or was that for the southern fried chicken accompanyment?



wait, what? I thought we were talking about a grilled cheese sandwich ...?!


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2022)

Mild, still and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept, but it was not restful. I was cold and achy. But I have had a kitchen morning, putting away part of the shopping and sorting things out for the freezer. And I've also made a big batch of apple sauce from some of the apples I've foraged recently. Have added fresh ginger, plus cinnamon and ground coriander and sugar, and it tastes bloody lovely.  Will go nicely with tonight's supper.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2022)

Well, there's a great day for discoveries. My mother was the fisherman's friend and I've got a bottom half called Hugo.


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Sep 2022)

*>Mac 'n' Cheese Update Alert<*

*Now fully consumed as a late breakfast. Stop.
A late pub luncheon of beef & ale pie imminent. Stop.*


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with roast beef sprinkled with a bit of sea salt. The other got divided in half, and I had one half with some VERY ripe dolcelatte and the other with sliced avocado. Then I had a nectarine and a banana, and it all got washed down with two


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wow, at first I thought he got thrown out & over the fence but I guess that was someone else, then the car slides, too bad it didn't slide over the finish line, eh? then he gets out & runs to the "spare car"! I love it!
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/zYq1Vj0mVEM




You should listen to Derek describe it in one of his podcasts. (I think it's the "beyond the grid" one if memory serves) he runs back yelling to his pit crew "set 11, set 11," which was his next best set of tyres. 

The crash actually ground a hole in his helmet - as I mentioned upthread, the safety cell on the Lotus 102 was too tightly packaged, and Derek is not a small man. He's pushing 6ft and built like the proverbial brick outhouse...


----------



## mybike (21 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Today is Day 14. It's been longer as her glued incision opened up at one end, possibly because a dissolvable internal stitch had a loose end and poked it from the inside and then came through the mended bit again. She's not been in pain through it, though, which is good.
> 
> She's now got to remember that snoozing on the settee is not a 15 hour per day occupation 😂



Cassie is partial to a snooze, but she has a tendency to rush down the garden in the hope of catching a cat, which we will somehow have to contain.


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2022)

Has no-one missed me over the last ten days? 

Have I missed anything?


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> Has no-one missed me over the last ten days?
> 
> Have I missed anything?



Yes. And it depends. 

I have walnuts and apples and a job lot of yellow sticker stuff.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> Has no-one missed me over the last ten days?
> 
> Have I missed anything?



Bin News, too!


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2022)

All the chores I wanted to do today are done, along with an additional one what I wasn't expecting.

Because my cat litter, that I only ordered yesterday evening, turned up an hour ago. So the sack of litter is unpacked, the almost empty bin in the house topped up and the rest of the sack has been deposited in the utility room. I buy a 40 litre sack, btw.

Now to do a bit more research on the Bay of E lot that I'm eyeing up, and make myself a nice


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> Cassie is partial to a snooze, but she has a tendency to rush down the garden in the hope of catching a cat, which we will somehow have to contain.



It's not easy! Bonnie, a Bichon, has two speeds. Flat out and flat out in one of her beds


----------



## Illaveago (21 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> Has no-one missed me over the last ten days?
> 
> Have I missed anything?



You have come first in the hide and seek competition . We have up ages ago !


----------



## Speicher (21 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You have come first in the hide and seek competition . We have up ages ago !



You need to look more closely at the trees!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Sep 2022)

Bonnie, normal speed


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 661926
> 
> 
> Bonnie, normal speed



Ah, the poor wee thing, legs too short to reach the ground!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2022)

Back from work. Time to eat something.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2022)

Madam Lexi is not good for my blood pressure.

She disappeared after I told her off for mithering me while I was doing chores, and as I was busy, I couldn't then remember whether she was in or out. Of course, you think the worst, and go standing in the garden rattling the treat tub and shouting loudly and looking under bushes and hope she didn't get into the courier's van.

Come back inside, search the house from top to bottom, and while I'm looking under my bed, I hear a *thump*

Madam had been asleep in a large metal box full of handkerchiefs.

Aaaaargh, bloody cat!


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back from work. Time to eat something.



Still haven't eaten anything. Now I'll do it.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Still no bids



Don't leave us in suspenders ....how did you get on ?


----------



## oldwheels (21 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Madam Lexi is not good for my blood pressure.
> 
> She disappeared after I told her off for mithering me while I was doing chores, and as I was busy, I couldn't then remember whether she was in or out. Of course, you think the worst, and go standing in the garden rattling the treat tub and shouting loudly and looking under bushes and hope she didn't get into the courier's van.
> 
> ...



One hot summer I went out to my van parked outside the house with windows open. Started to drive down to work and got a shock as one of our cats landed on the back of my neck. He had got in through the open window and gone to sleep in the back. Had to rapidly close all windows and drive back home to deposit him inside.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Don't leave us in suspenders ....how did you get on ?



Decided not to bid in the end and neither did anybody else so it's been relisted


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Still haven't eaten anything. Now I'll do it.



Brrrrp...


----------



## rockyroller (21 Sep 2022)

my office smells like an autumn candle. can't figure out why. it's certainly not my shoes


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Brrrrp...


Two hours!
You should have had something to eat while you were cooking yer tea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Two hours!
> You should have had something to eat while you were cooking yer tea.



I forgot lunch as well... I think I may skip lunch in future because I don't want to expand again with the miniscule commute...


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I forgot lunch as well... I think I may skip lunch in future because I don't want to expand again with the miniscule commute...


Maybe your forgetfulness is down to not eating!


----------



## Hebe (21 Sep 2022)

Went for a walk and got lost. Blinking fields all look the same…. Anyway it was still a good walk and I had a lemon curd sandwich and an apple in my backpack.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2022)

Lovely supper of pork & leek sausages, mashed potato covered in fried onions and dripping, and apple sauce made from my lovely foraged apples on the side.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> One hot summer I went out to my van parked outside the house with windows open. Started to drive down to work and got a shock as one of our cats landed on the back of my neck. He had got in through the open window and gone to sleep in the back. Had to rapidly close all windows and drive back home to deposit him inside.



A previous cat, Master Toby, once came on a driving lesson with me.


----------



## Jameshow (21 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> We're starting the packing process for son no. 2's move to university in Nottingham. Because he's got bikes and bike-related stuff, plus taking his own car, it'll take up both his Pug Tepee and my CR-V.
> 
> Before that however he's gone up Holme Moss and Wessenden one last time before leaving.



Disappointing climb tbh give me greenhow or one of the lakes passes. 

Hope uni goes well.


----------



## Jameshow (21 Sep 2022)

Good dog ...!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Sep 2022)

Well another busy day chez Biggs


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> Has no-one missed me over the last ten days?
> 
> Have I missed anything?



My car is fixed at long last.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Sep 2022)

Battery charger for another camera arrived today, All systems are go. You never know, with items from online auctions. I have been very lucky.


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2022)

Now that my car is fixed, I don't actually have anywhere to go!


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2022)

I think it is time I went to bed😴


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> My car is fixed at long last.


What were wrong?


----------



## DCLane (21 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Now that my car is fixed, I don't actually have anywhere to go!



But you can annoy your Corsa-owning neighbour by driving round in circles


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> But you can annoy your Corsa-owning neighbour by driving round in circles



Yes, I must remove the exhaust so it makes more noise.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I think it is time I went to bed😴


No waiting on the bus to the Land Of Nod now the car is working.


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> No waiting on the bus to the Land Of Nod now the car is working.



It won't go up the stairs so I'll just have to walk.


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> What were wrong?



Slight wear in the timing chain meant it was ever so slightly off the timing which was why it was constantly throwing up errors about cam and crank sensors.


----------



## Reynard (21 Sep 2022)

The Book of Faces keeps suggesting to me I that should "like" Damon Hill. 

Hell will freeze over first, I think... (No, not that town in Norway.)


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> It won't go up the stairs so I'll just have to walk.


Have you tried fitting tracks to it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> You need to look more closely at the trees!
> 
> View attachment 661921



I just bumped into this and thought of your post.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just bumped into this and thought of your post.
> View attachment 661971


How'd you manage not to see the tree.


----------



## Gwylan (21 Sep 2022)

Thoroughly indifferent sort of day. 
Preparing for bed I discovered I had my underpants on back to front!

Did this contribute to my indisposition?

Sleep, knits up the ravelled sleeve of care....that'll fix things.


Sleep that knits up the raveled sleave of care,
The death of each day's life, sore labour's bath,
Balm of hurt minds, great nature's second course,
Chief nourisher in life's feast.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Thoroughly indifferent sort of day.
> Preparing for bed I discovered I had my underpants on back to front!
> 
> Did this contribute to my indisposition?
> ...



Macbeth doth murder sleep, therefore Cawdor shall sleep no more!


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2022)

6/7


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

Off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2022)

Good morning.

Early shift today...


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2022)

Jazz MOT day today. I'll be going for a ride to eat cake and drink coffee while it's being done.


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2022)

Still dark out.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2022)

Black bin is kerbside
Kettle is boiling


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2022)

Two jobs done including feeding the gardens birds 
First cuppa is awaiting my attention



PeteXXX said:


> Jazz MOT day today. I'll be going for a ride to eat cake and drink coffee while it's being done.



The only Jazz in my life passed it's mot a couple of weeks


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Sep 2022)

Been raining since 11pm last night and still quite heavy. Not sure if I will go my walk yet. It’s also quite warm so don’t want to end up a sweaty mess wearing a jacket.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2022)

Nice still day here


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2022)

Morning .
There was a pretty sky a little while ago .
Thanks for the hugs yesterday . I'm feeling a lot better today .
Yesterday I could have run rings around anyone !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2022)

How come nobody came up with ?
"You spin me round round baby 
Right round like a record baby, round round! "

I would have !


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks for the hugs yesterday . I'm feeling a lot better today .
> Yesterday I could have run rings around anyone !



Glad you're feeling better today


----------



## Gwylan (22 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Macbeth doth murder sleep, therefore Cawdor shall sleep no more!



Wearing your underpants back to front can have a similar effect


----------



## Gwylan (22 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> How come nobody came up with ?
> "You spin me round round baby
> Right round like a record baby, round round! "
> 
> I would have !



Abracadabra, I think?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Wearing your underpants back to front can have a similar effect



I believe that is in the legendary "unpublished Quarto".

I find "Macbeth" interesting because it seems to have been written specifically for King James: It's packed with references to his personal life and opinions. It seems to be Shakespeare's pitch to the new king, to try and secure royal patronage.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Sep 2022)

Grey day again but no rain forecast and little wind but northerly so cold.
Today I sort my medication out and reorder whatever is needed to keep at least one month ahead.
Might go and fill the car fuel tank and go to the pharmacy to get stuff the consultant I saw last Saturday prescribed.
Landfill bin is out tho' not much in it but better to get it empty when I have the chance.
Such are the excitements of my life nowadays.


----------



## Gwylan (22 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I believe that is in the legendary "unpublished Quarto".
> 
> I find "Macbeth" interesting because it seems to have been written specifically for King James: It's packed with references to his personal life and opinions. It seems to be Shakespeare's pitch to the new king, to try and secure royal patronage.



Think the Literary Appreciation site is elsewhere. 

I had to do it for my O level 60 odd years ago. Still remember great chunks of it we had to learn.
Now ask me what day it is or which county I live in, I'm stuffed.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Think the Literary Appreciation site is elsewhere.
> 
> I had to do it for my O level 60 odd years ago. Still remember great chunks of it we had to learn.
> Now ask me what day it is or which county I live in, I'm stuffed.



Yes . I can remember doing that for our CSE's back in the 60's . Something about Laburnum woods going to Dunstable !


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2022)

We often get emails sent around at work with various bits of "advice." Today's advice is to not leave your ebike to charge overnight in case it catches fire or explodes.


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2022)

Anyway, I haven't got an television ebike.


----------



## Hebe (22 Sep 2022)

It is swimming day today. The swimming costume that I ordered last week is arriving tomorrow . So holiday bikini it is. 🏊‍♀️🏊‍♀️🏊‍♀️


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Anyway, I haven't got an television ebike.



I haven't got a television ebike either.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Yes . I can remember doing that for our CSE's back in the 60's . Something about Laburnum woods going to Dunstable !



That's the very sad thing: it's all people remember when the play is about creation of a false narrative in service of the ruler; fake news in essence. It _could _be used to teach about extremism and the dangers of Propaganda.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2022)

Yesterday I chucked half a box of new inner tubes out because they kept bursting. Today my volunteer wanted to try pumping them up to make sure they were all defective. I said that was fine but be ready for them to burst.

Every five minutes I hear a loud bang through the wall...


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yesterday I chucked half a box of new inner tubes out because they kept bursting. Today my volunteer wanted to try pumping them up to make sure they were all defective. I said that was fine but be ready for them to burst.
> 
> Every five minutes I hear a loud bang through the wall...


See how big you can get one of them, without it bursting. Eight foot diameter should be easily reached.


----------



## Speicher (22 Sep 2022)

For those who enjoy photography, taking photos or admiring good ones, you might like this website:

https://www.lightandland.co.uk/

Their holidays are expensive, but you can still admire the skills and landscapes.

Talking of landscapes, I will be holiday from tomorrow for at least one week, possibly two.

As usual, I will be staying somewhere that I look after two cats and the plants in the garden. No packing, no long journeys and the local residents are very quiet  except for the owls, foxes and deer. The squirrels, snakes, frogs are silent. It is the ravens that make a raucous racket!


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2022)

My brother has just handed me a parcel. Inside it was a new black leather Brooks Swift saddle !


----------



## Speicher (22 Sep 2022)

Light and Land also do on-line tuition, including Landscape Photography with your mobile phone.

https://www.lightandland.co.uk/journal/view/landscape-photography-with-a-mobile-phone


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2022)

Our drip is sorted


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

Warm, still and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, though I did have a very disturbing dream that made me wake up at about half six this morning. But I turned over and went back to sleep. Spent the morning doing some writing - well, making notes for suture chapters and making sure that elements of the plot are keeping their continuity. It's important in a story that hops backwards and forward through time.

I've also made a nice big pot of alphabet soup. As well as the alphabet (pasta) it's got onion, carrots, leek, celery, salad onions and a big bunch of parsley in it, along with some stock cubes. 

It is time for luncheon, so I shall be back later.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, still and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Slept well, though I did have a very disturbing dream that made me wake up at about half six this morning. But I turned over and went back to sleep. Spent the morning doing some writing - well, making notes for suture chapters and making sure that elements of the plot are keeping their continuity. It's important in a story that hops backwards and forward through time.
> 
> ...



Glad to see somebody else has autospell or whatever causing misunderstandings. Sometimes when I have written something it might as well be alphabet soup before I get back to correct it if I happen to notice.


----------



## mybike (22 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Well, there's a great day for discoveries. My mother was the fisherman's friend and I've got a bottom half called Hugo.



Figures.


----------



## Speicher (22 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, still and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Slept well, though I did have a very disturbing dream that made me wake up at about half six this morning. But I turned over and went back to sleep. Spent the morning doing some writing - well, making notes for suture chapters and making sure that elements of the plot are keeping their continuity. It's important in a story that hops backwards and forward through time.
> 
> ...





oldwheels said:


> Glad to see somebody else has autospell or whatever causing misunderstandings. Sometimes when I have written something it might as well be alphabet soup before I get back to correct it if I happen to notice.


 I think it is suture as in "cut and paste".


----------



## mybike (22 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> View attachment 661961
> Good dog ...!



We've got one of those as well.


----------



## mybike (22 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Yes . I can remember doing that for our CSE's back in the 60's . Something about Laburnum woods going to Dunstable !



Well it's better than Luton.


----------



## mybike (22 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I haven't got a television ebike either.



I've got a television ebike.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with roast beef, the other with sliced avocado, plus a nectarine, a banana and the obligatory two 

I had a walk planned with a friend this afternoon, but she's just phoned to say she's been called into work (she's a receptionist at one of the local vets) as someone went off sick this morning. In that case, as I'd kept the afternoon free, I shall get kitted up in a little while and go for a bicycular bimble instead.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I find "Macbeth" interesting because it seems to have been written specifically for King James: It's packed with references to his personal life and opinions. It seems to be Shakespeare's pitch to the new king, to try and secure royal patronage.



Pretty well much all of Shakespeare's "historical" plays are propaganda. Patronage was how writers, artists etc made a living, and well, you've got to please the person who is paying the bills.

You've also got to bear in mind that some of the plays (Richard III, the various Henrys) are written, in part, to legitimise the Tudor dynasty in the eyes of the public, given that their claim to the English throne was very tenuous anyway - especially when you throw salic descent and male heirs who had a better right into the bargain.

P.S. I did my English GCSEs in 1991. Got an A for language and a B for literature.


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2022)

It's piddling doon here !


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Glad to see somebody else has autospell or whatever causing misunderstandings. Sometimes when I have written something it might as well be alphabet soup before I get back to correct it if I happen to notice.



Actually, no. I do not use any kind of autocorrect as it does my head in. Any typos are purely my own. 

One of the issues I have at the moment is a callus on the tip of the middle finger on my left hand, and given that I touch type, it does occasionally add to the odd oops moment.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> Light and Land also do on-line tuition, including Landscape Photography with your mobile phone.
> 
> https://www.lightandland.co.uk/journal/view/landscape-photography-with-a-mobile-phone



I'm sorry but the beginning went on too long for my small brain so I gave up before it started !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, still and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Slept well, though I did have a very disturbing dream that made me wake up at about half six this morning. But I turned over and went back to sleep. Spent the morning doing some writing - well, making notes for suture chapters and making sure that elements of the plot are keeping their continuity. It's important in a story that hops backwards and forward through time.
> 
> ...



Ah! The beginnings of a new detective thriller where the blackmailer uses alphabet soup letters to write the letter !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> It's piddling doon here !



Brother of Lorna ?


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

I think I'm going to pootle off for a bicycular bimble.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> See how big you can get one of them, without it bursting. Eight foot diameter should be easily reached.



That's what I told my volunteer: I have to have some fun...


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's what I told my volunteer: I have to have some fun...


Did you manage to get one to eight foot?


----------



## Speicher (22 Sep 2022)

I _was_ trying to reduce the number of magazines in the lounge, mostly Gardening magazines. Yes, really I was! 

Someone popped by just now to give me a dozen more. They said they had to clear out the contents of their mother-in-law's room in the care home, as she died a few weeks ago. Under the circumstances I did not like to say no. They are a mixture of different ones to those I already have, six of the RHS Garden magazine and six of "Kitchen Garden".


----------



## oldwheels (22 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> I think it is suture as in "cut and paste".



Could be but more likely future I thought.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Pretty well much all of Shakespeare's "historical" plays are propaganda. Patronage was how writers, artists etc made a living, and well, you've got to please the person who is paying the bills.



Yes, I appreciate that, but "Macbeth" is different in that it seems to have been written as a pitch to the new king to gain patronage; there are lots of references in the text which were either subtle flattery or which refer to events in James's life, which the new king would have recognised; for example he believed (against all evidence) that he was descended from Banquo, and early in his reign he had a fascination with witches. Shakespeare is clearly after patronage so he's pulled all he stops out.

I was supposed to do English at 'A' Level but then I pancaked in the exam: I got a 'C' for Language and a 'D' in Lit...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> I _was_ trying to reduce the number of magazines in the lounge, mostly Gardening magazines. Yes, really I was!
> 
> Someone popped by just now to give me a dozen more.



I'm having a similar problem with bicycles at the moment.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you manage to get one to eight foot?



Dunno, I just heard the bangs.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2022)

Pretty sure I have just been told we have buggers for tea ....... Or was it burgers


----------



## oldwheels (22 Sep 2022)

Went out to dig some potatoes since it was nice and sunny. Started raining so went to my top shed for shelter and the sun came back out. Sat for a while and went back to the potato patch and guess what it started raining heavily this time. Gave up and the couple of shaws I dug will have to do for now.
The country is getting saturated with spirits of various kinds produced by a myriad of small distilleries. The latest one here has been built by the family who make cheese and an offshoot making biscuits. This distillery is to produce a spirit made from fermented and distilled whey which is a product of cheese making.
Currently it is used by them to feed pigs but probably more than their small number can cope with so makes sense to do something which will be more profitable since the pork and bacon is mainly for a relatively small local retail market.
One of my old books on beer and spirits makes mention of such a product but I never paid much attention at the time.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Dunno, I just heard the bangs.


As sharp as they are loud.
You should have pumped one up and got him to beat it. Give them summat to aim for.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> As sharp as they are loud.
> You should have pumped one up and got him to beat it. Give them summat to aim for.



They fished the D*mn things out of the bin after I'd chucked them, so I was happy to leave 'em to it.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> They fished the D*mn things out of the bin after I'd chucked them, so I was happy to leave 'em to it.


Inner tube ball?
Larger version of an elastic band ball.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Sep 2022)

probably a good reason my office doesn't have a couch or fold-out bed, but I can't imagine the reason right now


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2022)

Car back from its MOT. Track rod end bushes needed replacing. Still.. It gave me an extra 14 miles on the bike 👍


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Car back from its MOT. Track rod end bushes needed replacing. Still.. It gave me an extra 14 miles on the bike 👍



I was supposed to do the fortnightly drive to the next town but one to pick up bicycles yesterday, when I discovered the van hasn't had an MOT certificate for at least a month. Manager said I could still go but no MOT = no insurance; I'm not moving it until that's sorted out... 

Boss found out today and wasn't best pleased. Van had broken down in another location and the manager had to go and get it.

I didn't look smug. not much anyway.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was supposed to do the fortnightly drive to the next town but one to pick up bicycles yesterday, when I discovered the van hasn't had an MOT certificate for at least a month. Manager said I could still go but no MOT = no insurance; I'm not moving it until that's sorted out...
> 
> Boss found out today and wasn't best pleased. Van had broken down in another location and the manager had to go and get it.
> 
> I didn't look smug. not much anyway.



Yep. No MOT no insurance, driver responsibility. 
No drive it!!


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

Had a nice bimble, just short of 8 miles, but a lumpy ride for these parts. I dropped off the tomatoes I was going to give to my friend after our walk (hung them on her front door), and then I pootled off and have amassed another bag of walnuts from a tree in a pub car park in the village, and three quarters of a kilo of blackberries. Went to check out a fig tree that's in a hedgerow, but while there's loads on it, they're not ripe.

Have just fed the cats, and am sitting down with a  before I feed me.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's what I told my volunteer: I have to have some fun...



Reminds me of when I was doing my PhD. Neglected to tell my fellow students in the lab that when carbon composites shatter, it's like a gun going off.

After a while, I ended up having the place to myself whenever I'd booked to use the machines.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes, I appreciate that, but "Macbeth" is different in that it seems to have been written as a pitch to the new king to gain patronage; there are lots of references in the text which were either subtle flattery or which refer to events in James's life, which the new king would have recognised; for example he believed (against all evidence) that he was descended from Banquo, and early in his reign he had a fascination with witches. Shakespeare is clearly after patronage so he's pulled all he stops out.
> 
> I was supposed to do English at 'A' Level but then I pancaked in the exam: I got a 'C' for Language and a 'D' in Lit...



Funny, we never covered the play from that particular angle, but yeah, flattery and all that...

I actually played Macbeth in our year's production of it. Still remember large chunks of the dialogue some thirty four years later.  It also led to a decorated pen for Madam Poppy at the Supreme, a few years back...


----------



## Jameshow (22 Sep 2022)

Run Haworth Keighley oakworth rtn.

Back to winter road running - I hate it. 

Next race costs £65 thinking if not doing it, perhaps do a sportive instead on south coast.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Sep 2022)

Drinking beer


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

I've just had to refill my pepper mill.


----------



## Hebe (22 Sep 2022)

There were 3 of us at the pool, but the other two considerately did half an hour each so there was only ever two of us in the pool at once. We could have had two lanes each.
In other news, solar panels are allegedly arriving with the fitters in early October.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2022)

Patio is slightly damp


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Sep 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Drinking beer



Isn't all beer drinking beer?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Yep. No MOT no insurance, driver responsibility.
> No drive it!!



Bingo: the Manager told me the MOT is his problem but as you say, an uninsured vehicle is definitely the driver's responsibility. Next time I drive that is when I know it's legal.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Funny, we never covered the play from that particular angle, but yeah, flattery and all that...
> 
> I actually played Macbeth in our year's production of it. Still remember large chunks of the dialogue some thirty four years later.  It also led to a decorated pen for Madam Poppy at the Supreme, a few years back...
> 
> View attachment 662044



I think that is the key to understanding the play and it makes it a heck of a lot more interesting.

I had to read the part of the porter but no-one had explained who he was and what he was _really _saying. I'd have so much fun with that now...


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

Lovely supper of alphabet soup followed by oyster mushroom stroganoff on toast and a tomato salad. 

There is a chocolate caramel doughnut thingy in the fridge for later.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Bingo: the Manager told me the MOT is his problem but as you say, an ininsured vehicle is definitely the driver's responsibility. Next time I drive that is when I know it's legal.



My understanding, unless the law has changed, is that if a company vehicle is untaxed it is their, not your, responsibility. Any other stuff like INSURANCE, MOT, defects etc is the drivers, and potentially the companies problem.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've just had to refill my pepper mill.



I bet that was a grind!


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I think that is the key to understanding the play and it makes it a heck of a lot more interesting.
> 
> I had to read the part of the porter but no-one had explained who he was and what he was _really _saying. I'd have so much fun with that now...



Suppose it does.  Same with Richard III, when you realise that he's taken the truth and twisted it till it's almost unrecognisable, but we know the reason why.

To quote Captain Sheridan (S3 ep9 Point of no Return) - always plant a truth inside a lie. Makes it easier to swallow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My understanding, unless the law has changed, is that if a company vehicle is untaxed it is their, not your, responsibility. Any other stuff like INSURANCE, MOT, defects etc is the drivers, and potentially the companies problem.



I'm not sure what the situation in Germany is, not least because I've never owned a car so I never had to deal with this. 

I'm going to err on the side of caution.


----------



## DCLane (22 Sep 2022)

Son no. 2 dropped off at university in Nottingham. A 5.30am start, both cars in convoy. There were some issues with registration and then he drove into an over-hanging branch, which hit his BeOne  No major damage but an upset / annoyed teenager at the delays.

We got everything, including three bikes, into his room on the second floor: bike stand, three sets of spare wheels, toolkits, bike kit, large wooden chest/table/bench, clothes, study things, etc. Just. Then had a break before unpacking; the one person he needed to see was working in the coffee shop 

Refreshed, all the stuff was unpacked. Lunch, shopping and left him there whilst I visited my parents and then son no. 1.

It's been a looong day


----------



## Jameshow (22 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of alphabet soup followed by oyster mushroom stroganoff on toast and a tomato salad.
> 
> There is a chocolate caramel doughnut thingy in the fridge for later.



Just rediscovered toast and pate love it!! 

What's your fave supper???


----------



## postman (22 Sep 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Drinking beer


Drinking white wine and lemonade in CalanBosch..Just thought I would mention it.


----------



## Jameshow (22 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> Son no. 2 dropped off at university in Nottingham. A 5.30am start, both cars in convoy. There were some issues with registration and then he drove into an over-hanging branch, which hit his BeOne  No major damage but an upset / annoyed teenager at the delays.
> 
> We got everything, including three bikes, into his room on the second floor: bike stand, three sets of spare wheels, toolkits, bike kit, large wooden chest/table/bench, clothes, study things, etc. Just. Then had a break before unpacking; the one person he needed to see was working in the coffee shop
> 
> ...



Good priorities!!!


----------



## postman (22 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Patio is slightly damp


Our swimming pool is very wet.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2022)

postman said:


> Our swimming pool is very wet.


Mind you don't fall in!


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Just rediscovered toast and pate love it!!
> 
> What's your fave supper???



Mmmm, that would depend on how healthy / naughty I want to be and what mood I'm in 

I do love a good veggie curry with rice and home made naan, but likewise, a proper egg fried rice made from scratch, or a big bowl of freshly fried triple-cooked chips with salt and a generous dollop of mayonnaise. 

BTW, Tesco do a really nice chicken liver pate - it's one of the mid range ones that's a "slice" in a rectangular pack.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2022)

I don't know what Ribble Cycles have done to their system, but I can't get it to display my orders to find out what update they've put on there about my Cycle to work bike 
Tried with Chrome, Brave & Edge browsers and nothing.


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2022)

At a gig after work which is very good I must say.

I found it difficult to count out change to the barman when buying a drink as I struggled to see what I was doing in a the dimly lit pub. My ability to see things in low light or close up is definitely deteriorating, something that's very obvious if I am working underneath a car.


----------



## Jameshow (22 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmm, that would depend on how healthy / naughty I want to be and what mood I'm in
> 
> I do love a good veggie curry with rice and home made naan, but likewise, a proper egg fried rice made from scratch, or a big bowl of freshly fried triple-cooked chips with salt and a generous dollop of mayonnaise.
> 
> BTW, Tesco do a really nice chicken liver pate - it's one of the mid range ones that's a "slice" in a rectangular pack.



I brought the coop tub - the tub scores in that it keeps the pate fresh for the duration.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2022)

Another day, another example of how to spend a lot of time doing very little. Despite waking up at 8am, by the time I finally went out five and a half hours later all I'd done was one load of washing, shredded a load of old bills & receipts and cleaned & lubed one bike chain. I seem to be getting the hand of this partial retirement thing.

At least it was still warm by the time I got out and the beer (Salopian Golden Thread for @deptfordmarmoset 's info) was nicely chilled, very tasty and cheap.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2022)

"Nothing works better than !"
So I took their advice and took nothing .


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> Light and Land also do on-line tuition, including Landscape Photography with your mobile phone.
> 
> https://www.lightandland.co.uk/journal/view/landscape-photography-with-a-mobile-phone


Can you do Landscape Photography in Portrait mode?


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

I have just eaten my caramel and chocolate doughnut thing while watching Antiques Road Trip on the i-player.


----------



## Reynard (22 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> At a gig after work which is very good I must say.
> 
> I found it difficult to count out change to the barman when buying a drink as I struggled to see what I was doing in a the dimly lit pub. My ability to see things in low light or close up is definitely deteriorating, something that's very obvious if I am working underneath a car.



I've had to resort to reading glasses these last couple of years... 

Thought that if I'm going to grow old, then I'm going to do it disgracefully, and bought me a pair with a funky metallic purple frame.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Can you do Landscape Photography in Portrait mode?



Yes. Example-magazine covers.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes. Example-magazine covers.



But are we talking about framing (horizontal v vertical) or are we talking about depth-of-field?


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2022)

Anyways, time I was in bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2022)

Time to do an airport drop off run


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Sep 2022)

Good morning; late shift today so I have time for a relaxed breakfast.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I don't know what Ribble Cycles have done to their system, but I can't get it to display my orders to find out what update they've put on there about my Cycle to work bike
> Tried with Chrome, Brave & Edge browsers and nothing.



You might have to go Old School and telephone them!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2022)

It's 'Fill the car with petrol' day.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2022)

Damp underfoot outside.
Back now from airport drop off just got time to get back into bed before work


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2022)

161.9 ppl
2p ppl dearer than
t'other Tesco a few miles away 🤪


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Reminds me of when I was doing my PhD. Neglected to tell my fellow students in the lab that when carbon composites shatter, it's like a gun going off.
> 
> After a while, I ended up having the place to myself whenever I'd booked to use the machines.



Did you tell them that they can be as sharp as razor blades!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Can you do Landscape Photography in Portrait mode?



If you were at the bottom of a place like Cheddar Gorge you wouldn't have much option not to.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 161.9 ppl
> 2p ppl dearer than
> t'other Tesco a few miles away 🤪



1.639 at Tesco's and Sainsbury's in Wellingborough and 1.579 at the red House garage


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2022)

Morning.
It is dampy wet out! Not raining at the moment.
I have put out our recycling bins and dustbin out . That is how I gathered my research into what the weather was doing!


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2022)

They are talking about a claim in Germany that women should ban men from having sex if they eat meat. In order not to be sexist perhaps they should alternate the ban ?


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> 1.639 at Tesco's and Sainsbury's in Wellingborough and 1.579 at the red House garage



By the time I'd have driven the 6½ miles each way to Redhouse I might as well absorb the extra 4 ppl


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2022)

Over 13,000 saplings planted in Gloucestershire 95% of which have died due to lack of water !


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2022)

Misty one here today after the rain last night. WFH so no commute.

Planning a visit to Manchester's new Mayfield Park on Sunday to tie in with a Freshers Fair for my daughter. I may have to refill my liquid and food intake at 'Escape to Freight Island'.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Over 13,000 saplings planted in Gloucestershire 95% of which have died due to lack of water !



I've noticed that new plantings in our area have what appears to be a large heavy duty green sack attached to the saplings to provide more gradual watering.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2022)

I did some bang banging yesterday! It was urge / idea of trying to make a medieval knights helmet . It was something that I have thought about in the past . It was a bit of an experiment to see if I could hollow out a sheet of scrap steel that I had lying around in my garage . It was only a small piece and so I only tried making a section of the beak piece of a helmet visor . I found it a bit therapeutic in that it was taking shape . It also got my brain working into how it would have to be made . I think small sections would have to be worked and then welded together . Plans for a helmet would have to be found and sheet steel .


----------



## oldwheels (23 Sep 2022)

Sun is currently shining so may get out in a while on my trike.
Went out to do some chores using my car yesterday and filled up with diesel at 189.6p.
Came back and the detested holiday house had put a wheely bin in my parking space tho' there was plenty of space elsewhere. Pretty sure the back gate has no planning permission as it was added well after the house was built. The bin of course was full as they had not twigged on the secret of getting it emptied is putting it out before the lorry comes round and not after. It is now jammed still full in their back gate and will probably remain out for the next 3 weeks as taking it in is too much for them and not what they have paid for.😠


----------



## tyred (23 Sep 2022)

Managed to get my walk in between showers. Horrible outside now. Back to starting work at normalish hours now. So dark I'm considering something really drastic like switching on the light.


----------



## postman (23 Sep 2022)

Laid by the pool the week is coming to an end.Sat in my swimming 🏊‍♀️ trunks in a bit of shade.Its going to be hot again today.It has been a great week.Soon we shall be off for our last morning coffee,tonight our last meal.There has been lots of laughter and fun with the three younger people. I have had too much booze and far too much garlic on my food. We leave just after eight in the morning for the journey back to Mahon Airport. Its been a brilliant rest.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2022)

Autumn bosster jabbed into my left arm.. 👍


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> By the time I'd have driven the 6½ miles each way to Redhouse I might as well absorb the extra 4 ppl



Must admit we go pass once a week so worth doing for us


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2022)

Brrr, it's cold in the conservatory - might get a jumper.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2022)

Ain't no doubt


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2022)

In exciting news, just had a response to a 'ticket' I raised with Estates a couple of weeks ago. The cycle shelter doors were a problem. The outer door was sticking open, so not locking, and the inner door didn't lock at all. Looks like it's fixed. That will save me hauling a big d-lock to and from work every day when using the external lockers (I'm lucky I've both options).


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Sep 2022)

Back from a shortish dog walk. Only a mile today 
🐶


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2022)

I am going back west to my hometown today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Sep 2022)

8C today, 35C on Tuesday last.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2022)

Warm, humid and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. It did rain overnight, and everything is sopping wet.

I slept really well, and I had a lovely dream, spending time with someone I truly care about.  Why can't they all be like that? Waking up after isn't quite so good, though... 

Spent the morning doing various odds and sods. Cat biscuits got delivered, so those have been hauled to the utility room, I hand washed a batch of bras and face masks, fried up the tray of mince I bought on YS the other day and converted a long Messenger chat into notes for the writing project - I'd been bouncing ideas around with a friend last night on character development for Dan Archibald's wife Sarah, and also for some of the backstory elements. Sometimes a fresh viewpoint is really useful.

Learned in the course of that conversation that Max Verstappen's partner is one of Nelson Piquet's many daughters. Nelson was a notorious womanizer back in the day, and had quite a few children, all by different women, not just the one he was supposedly married to... Where does this fit in? One of my minor characters (spoken about but doesn't appear in the story) will be blessed - or should that be saddled - with elements of Piquet Sr's character.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Jameshow (23 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, humid and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. It did rain overnight, and everything is sopping wet.
> 
> I slept really well, and I had a lovely dream, spending time with someone I truly care about.  Why can't they all be like that? Waking up after isn't quite so good, though...
> 
> ...



I have those dreams but you always wake up!🤣💤🤣💤🤣💤


----------



## Jameshow (23 Sep 2022)

2h30 till the weekend!!


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Sep 2022)

1h30 until mine.


----------



## postman (23 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> 8C today, 35C on Tuesday last.


It could have been a lot worse.10cc or the 3°.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a sausage sandwich (with a dab of mustard), a banana, a minneola, some blueberries and two


----------



## rockyroller (23 Sep 2022)

leaving office soon for the flu vax jab. 2 ppl from the office have been home for over a week for a "viral cough"


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> They fished the D*mn things out of the bin after I'd chucked them, so I was happy to leave 'em to it.



Did any survive?


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I don't know what Ribble Cycles have done to their system, but I can't get it to display my orders to find out what update they've put on there about my Cycle to work bike
> Tried with Chrome, Brave & Edge browsers and nothing.



They're all Chrome based, try Firefox.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I have those dreams but you always wake up!🤣💤🤣💤🤣💤



It wasn't *that* kind of a dream...  (I do have those too...)

But grief's a bitch.


----------



## mybike (23 Sep 2022)

Dog is having a dream, legs, eyes & mouth all at it.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2022)

Right, time for me to put some decent clobber on and head off to do some erranding.

Need to pick up mum's prescription, then go to the art shop, Savers, Wilko and lastly to Tesco to see if they've got the bits I couldn't get on Sunday. Am taking the opportunity to do another batch of prints for my archive while I'm there.

See y'all on t'other side


----------



## Jameshow (23 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> 1h30 until mine.



1hr now!


----------



## Jameshow (23 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> It wasn't *that* kind of a dream...  (I do have those too...)
> 
> But grief's a bitch.



Sorry to hear it. Hope your ok.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2022)

One for the cat lovers on here, @Reynard might have an idea about what going on, we have three Salvia Hotlips plants in the garden, two in the front one in the back, the one out the back has had some strange attention from one of the local cats, I first noticed it sniffing the plant, it then started rubbing its face on the plant and by the time it had finished it was right under the plant with just its arse sticking out and rubbing itself all over on the plant, when it backed out it had a big stretch then started wriggling round on the path on its back before walking off, it seemed to be enjoying itself very much while it was doing it.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> 1hr now!



15 mins now unless I decide to give myself the rest of the afternoon off.


----------



## Jameshow (23 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> One for the cat lovers on here, @Reynard might have an idea, we have three Salvia Hotlips plants in the garden, two in the front one in the back, the one out the back has had some strange attention from one of the local cats, I first noticed it sniffing the plant, it then started rubbing its face on the plant, by the time it had finished it was right under the plant with just its arse sticking out and rubbing itself all over on the plant, when it backed out it had a big stretch then started wriggling round on the path on its back before walking off, it seemed to be enjoying itself very much while it was doing it.



My wife brought a hot lips plant most inappropriate plant she could buy!!🤣🤣


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> My wife brought a hot lips plant most inappropriate plant she could buy!!🤣🤣



They're lovely plants, just need pruning in spring other wise they can be left alone and they grow huge.


----------



## Hebe (23 Sep 2022)

My new swimsuit arrived in time for the last 45 minutes of the afternoon lane swim. A bit busier today - 3 of us - still had one Lane each and one spare.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2022)

It's officially my weekend starting point


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Sep 2022)

Just had a big cup of green tea 🍵


----------



## oldwheels (23 Sep 2022)

The rain gods are watching me. Had an early lunch and decided to go down to Loch Frisa for a trike run in a different area. Couple of miles down the road and rain started and showed no signs of passing over so back home with no cycling done. The rain was so heavy I think I can skip the fire brigade charity car wash tomorrow.
Started bread making and one or two other kitchen jobs when at the point of no return the sun came back out and remained out until just now when rain started again.
Something I have never seen before. When I approached our only mini roundabout on the island a girl on horseback cantered through the roundabout and up the double track road as the rain was starting. She had to pull over a bit to overtake a cyclist struggling up the hill soaking wet as he was only wearing a T shirt top. Does the 1.5 metre rule apply ? I had to wait till the top of the hill to overtake and give plenty of room for the horse which was clearly not bothered by cyclists or cars. I got a thank you wave.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2022)

I have been having a bit more of a play with my bit of metal. Here is what I have been doing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> Did any survive?



Some: the client gave up after being deafened...


----------



## rockyroller (23 Sep 2022)

heating up the Keurig, coffee soon


----------



## rockyroller (23 Sep 2022)

got my Flu shot today


----------



## Illaveago (23 Sep 2022)

My wife cut back some of our magnolia tree today. I thought that the sap smelled a bit like oranges .


----------



## rockyroller (23 Sep 2022)

my work shoes are too big what can I do w/ them? they are the shoes I leave under my desk, which I wear only at the office


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> my work shoes are too big what can I do w/ them? they are the shoes I leave under my desk, which I wear only at the office


2 pairs of good quality woollen socks? Merino ones won't stink the office out so you can leave them a good while with the shoes, and they'll keep your feet warm without overheating.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2022)

Erranding all done and dusted, and for the first time in a while, I managed to get / do everything that needed to be done. And an added bonus, I've managed to acquire a few extra things that will be useful, like some packaging stuff that was on clearance in Wilko, two boxes of 30 Cetirizine Hydrochloride tablets in Savers and a pack of 24 sheets of 240 gsm archival quality black card in WHSmith.

So I'm all set for continuing to mount and file photos for my archive for a little while yet, as I also picked up some extra white card and a new box of photo corners as well. Need to split the thing out again, as all but one of my files are decidedly overflowing.

Had a bowl of alphabet soup and a sandwich filled with these spicy breaded chicken things for supper, and I'm now sat here watching Italy v England.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Sorry to hear it. Hope your ok.



Yeah. I try and see the positive side of it, i.e. how nice the dream was.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> One for the cat lovers on here, @Reynard might have an idea about what going on, we have three Salvia Hotlips plants in the garden, two in the front one in the back, the one out the back has had some strange attention from one of the local cats, I first noticed it sniffing the plant, it then started rubbing its face on the plant, by the time it had finished it was right under the plant with just its arse sticking out and rubbing itself all over on the plant, when it backed out it had a big stretch then started wriggling round on the path on its back before walking off, it seemed to be enjoying itself very much while it was doing it.



Hmmm, I'm no gardener beyond mowing and pruning and felling trees - as well you know  But cats do like plants other than catnip, like valerian and silvervine, but never heard of this one associated with cats.

As for the cat, it's definitely an "I really like this smell" kind of reaction. If it's not the plant, then either it's affirming its own scent on the plant, or it's enamoured of the scent of another cat.


----------



## postman (23 Sep 2022)

Just had our last meal at El Pato in Calan Bosch.Said goodbye to the staff hugs and kisses for everyone and as usual at the end of the meal a little glass of liquor tonight I chose an apple one,oh boy it was fabulous, sad to say inthe confusion I did not get it's name.So it's all over now,home tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, I'm no gardener beyond mowing and pruning and felling trees - as well you know  But cats do like plants other than catnip, like valerian and silvervine, but never heard of this one associated with cats.
> 
> As for the cat, it's definitely an "I really like this smell" kind of reaction. If it's not the plant, then either it's affirming its own scent on the plant, or it's enamoured of the scent of another cat.



The plant is aromatic, if I've been working on the it my hands smell strongly of it afterwards. I did notice that about an hour later a black cat walked through the garden and was very interested in the path where the first cat had been rolling round. I'm just curious, I've never seen a cat behave like that. Thanks for the reply, interesting.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> My new swimsuit arrived in time for the last 45 minutes of the afternoon lane swim. A bit busier today - 3 of us - still had one Lane each and one spare.


You weren't, before it arrived were you!


----------



## Hebe (23 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> You weren't, before it arrived were you!



That’s funny! No, it arrived while I was finishing lunch - I tried it on, then checked the pool session times, got changed back and set off 😎


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2022)

Hebe said:


> That’s funny! No, it arrived while I was finishing lunch - I tried it on, then checked the pool session times, got changed back and set off 😎


That's good to hear!


----------



## tyred (23 Sep 2022)

Starting work at 9 this morning allowed me to finish in time to attend the annual culture night in the park where I was a volunteer Steward. Really enjoyed the fire dancers. The downside is a night traipsing around the park and my ankle hurts. I suppose that I will never have the fitness and stamina I had pre-accident. 

I had planned to stop off while walking home in a pub with a related culture night event where people can bring their own jazz records to play on their equipment but it was ridiculously busy so have went to a quieter pub with live music.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2022)

Last night's brainstorming session has resulted in six pages of notes. Two pages on the character development of Sarah Archibald, two more on how the next three chapters fit together, and the remainder on a detailed synopsis on the last of those chapters in that particular group.

It's nice when things start taking shape like that.


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2022)

I should add, I'm not winging it with this project - I *am* writing to a plan, but there is a certain amount of elastic in how I reach all the major points of the story.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> You might have to go Old School and telephone them!


Finally got through to Ribble on Live Chat and - surprise - it's yet another delay to the bike build. It's now 9 months and nearly the 8th Cycle to Work payment and still no bike


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2022)

I didn't think it was possible to do much less than yesterday morning, but today I managed to achieve that. By 2pm all I'd done was one load of washing, two mugs of coffee, breakfast (which was more of an early lunch) and the Live Chat with Ribble. 

A rather nice 7.5 mile circular walk down to the river and back through the woods was my reward for inaction.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Over 13,000 saplings planted in Gloucestershire 95% of which have died due to lack of water !


Something like 400,000 of those planted alongside the new stretch of the A14 between Huntingdon & Cambridge died and needed to be replaced.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-56254842


----------



## Jenkins (23 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> 2h30 till the weekend!!


Mine started at 15:00 on Wednesday


----------



## Reynard (23 Sep 2022)

I am in need of a


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am in need of a



up late?


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> A rather nice 7.5 mile circular walk down to the river and back through the woods was my reward for inaction.



inaction & incarceration use the same letters ... hmmm


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2022)

postman said:


> Just had our last meal at El Pato in Calan Bosch.Said goodbye to the staff hugs and kisses for everyone and as usual at the end of the meal a little glass of liquor tonight I chose an apple one,oh boy it was fabulous, sad to say inthe confusion I did not get it's name.So it's all over now,home tomorrow.



safe travels? stay alert


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> up late?



The night is still early yet  And it's tea, not coffee


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> up late?


How can you be up late when its now morning?


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2022)

Up or down, late or early, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Sep 2022)

I went back home, and got my business done there. The town has gone far downhill in the past couple decades. I grew up in an old neighborhood, which has progressed into being a full-on slum. As has most of the town.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Sep 2022)

Left home by 9, got documents, drove around town to the old haunts. Left by noon, home by 1:15, with a stop for gas station pizza along the interstate and I bought a bit of gasoline(petrol) while I was there. While there was but a 20% chance of rain today, it has been sprinkling much of the day. Now it is thundering. And pouring down.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2022)

Awake early so going to get some miles in 
Our airport drop off person has reached its destination so that's good


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2022)

It's bed stripping day today. I'll probably get the washing machine doing its job on Nighttime leccy rate


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2022)

Well.. 22 hours on and no ill effects from the Autumn booster. A very slight ache in the jab site but barely noticeable. I didn't sleep particularly well but that's nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Sep 2022)

Cool and very misty this morning and for the first time this autumn l can hear a red stag bellowing in the forest around the house. The season of "mellow fruitfulness" has arrived !


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2022)

Today was going to be a bike ride but it looks pretty gloomy and rain is threatened.

I probably should pretend like I'm a grown up and sort out my apartment as I still haven't really unpacked yet.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Sep 2022)

Bright morning but that may or may not be a good sign. 
Temp was 6.2C when I got up so autumn is definitely here.
Washing machine on and after that can decide what to do with the rest of the day.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2022)

Better have another coffee and go for a ride.

MrsF on a 'desert island' sewing day with a sewing group a couple of villages away, so I'm off out on the bike.

Got woken at 2am by my son being towed back by the AA (regular thing). His lower engine mount has snapped. Fairly simple part that stops the engine moving front to back. Except when it snapped the engine has moved and damaged the clutch master cylinder.

They don't usually snap, the rubbers wear and you get some movement. Snapping isn't good.


----------



## tyred (24 Sep 2022)

Dreich morning here with an autumnal nip in the air. 

In my favourite café for my Saturday morning fry-up and it seems the butcher messed up the order and there's no black pudding 

This is the end of civilisation as we know it. Heads need to roll for this oversight


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2022)

Back home after 43 miles including some across the border hills.
First cuppa went down well


----------



## Jenkins (24 Sep 2022)

A bright & breezy morning in this corner of Suffolk. Coffee downed while listening to the commentary streaming from Silverstone instead of actually being there thanks to the hotel room being cancelled. I'm not looking forward to the very early start tomorrow as I'll need to leave here somewhere around half past six to get there and in place for the first race of the day.

Ironing to be done after breakfast and I still need to get out and get some supplies for tomorrow.


----------



## tyred (24 Sep 2022)

The Fabia has thanked me for all the expensive TLC I gave it recently by dropping the driver's side window into the door and now I'm going to have to waste my afternoon taking the door padding off and seeing why that has happened. You need to employ a full time mechanic to run a Fabia it seems as there's always something wrong with it


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> The Fabia has thanked me for all the expensive TLC I gave it recently by dropping the driver's side window into the door and now I'm going to have to waste my afternoon taking the door padding off and seeing why that has happened. You need to employ a full time mechanic to run a Fabia it seems as there's always something wrong with it



I remember Skodas had this reputation when I grew up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2022)

My goodness but it's all go on the domestic front...

Washed up.
Cleaned "kitchen".
Sorted the "bike corner" (no longer needed now the apartment owner says the bikes can stay in the garage).
Shelves put up and tidied (although not sorted).
Table turned around to take up less useful space, and just because I wanted to push the excitement up to 11 today:
New curtains ordered.

I'll need a cup of tea after all that...


----------



## cookiemonster (24 Sep 2022)

At last! Something to look forward to. 

I've booked my first flight outside Hong Kong since Jan 2020. The very strict Covid measures have, at last been almost removed now.

I'm off to Chiang Mai in Thailand for Easter. 

Will be nice to travel again.


----------



## Speicher (24 Sep 2022)

My flight to my holiday destination is underway.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2022)

Time for a second cuppa
@Speicher have a good flight


----------



## Speicher (24 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a second cuppa
> @Speicher have a good flight



I am not going very far!


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember Skodas had this reputation when I grew up.



Except it's the whole VW group now that's a bit rubbish.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2022)

Back from 32ish miles. Held up in Prestbury by a rather clean and huge tractor and trailer - they were transporting wedding guests.

Time for a brew, grass to cut, bit of pottering etc.


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2022)

Having got an unexpected soaking on this morning's ride I cut it short after a stop at a new café.

Now I'm warmed up and home it's a weekend of furniture moving ready for the decorator arriving on Monday. In typical 'empty nester' behaviour we're having four rooms decorated at once . It'll be a game of Tetris moving all the furniture into son no. 1's and 2's rooms plus space for SWMBO and myself, with the conservatory/workshop and kitchen taking all the downstairs furniture.

The next set of 'expected behaviours' should be a holiday plus a two-seat sports car 

Oh, and @Speicher I presume this is your flight then


----------



## cookiemonster (24 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> Having got an unexpected soaking on this morning's ride I cut it short after a stop at a new café.
> 
> Now I'm warmed up and home it's a weekend of furniture moving ready for the decorator arriving on Monday. In typical 'empty nester' behaviour we're having four rooms decorated at once . It'll be a game of Tetris moving all the furniture into son no. 1's and 2's rooms plus space for SWMBO and myself, with the conservatory/workshop and kitchen taking all the downstairs furniture.
> 
> ...



This'll be my chariot to Thailand next year. 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_43yj0oqeEQ


The closest thing we have to Easyjet.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am not going very far!



It's far enough


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2022)

Currently translating a checklist for the bike shop with assistance from Elder Son, which is a lot of fun...


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> How can you be up late when its now morning?



oh man I am so confused


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> The night is still early yet  And it's tea, not coffee



lol read this as I was closing up for the night


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2022)

my new security camera recorded a Fox at 4:30am, sprinting past our patio, then up into the woods. not nearly as impressive as the field cameras & hedge hogs I've seen on this site. but thrilling for me, none the less. the video clip is so short because he was running so fast!


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> The Fabia has thanked me for all the expensive TLC I gave it recently by dropping the driver's side window into the door and now I'm going to have to waste my afternoon taking the door padding off and seeing why that has happened. You need to employ a full time mechanic to run a Fabia it seems as there's always something wrong with it



a friend had a car (unknown brand & model) where the passenger side window would drop if someone tried to open it. so funny because she knew it, but one time pretended to accidentally press the button, then claimed she had to run to her mechanic immediately to fix it! this was preceded by a surprise flirty exchange, which she started. a moment burned into my brain forever


----------



## rockyroller (24 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I went back home, and got my business done there. The town has gone far downhill in the past couple decades. I grew up in an old neighborhood, which has progressed into being a full-on slum. As has most of the town.



see, you shudda stayed!


----------



## tyred (24 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember Skodas had this reputation when I grew up.



They do have a lot of fans since VAG got involved and use VW components. It's not something I would have bought to be honest. I sort of inherited it as a relatively low mileage one genuine owner from new car with full service history. I thought it would do me fine as I don't drive much nowadays anyway but it has been disproportionately unreliable considering I've only done about 3,000 miles in it and it's not at all economical either for a small 1.2l car. It's also not nice to drive. I am tempted to just get rid of the thing in the new year if doesn't start behaving itself.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oh man I am so confused



Sounds bad: go back to bed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> see, you shudda stayed!



Mrs. GA was having none of that, would have meant a 45 mile commute.
Obviously she was right.

Again.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Sep 2022)

I got sent to Coventry. They sent me to Tamworth


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2022)

Mild, breezy and alternating between sunshine and light showers here chez Casa Reynard.

Had a restless night's sleep (not warm enough) so ended up with a hot water bottle, which sort of helps. I think it's time to put a fleece throw on top of the duvet.

A quiet morning after all the week's busyness. Fruit bowls have been filled up (minneolas, pears, grapes, apples) and after, I spent some time puttering around on my Paul Warwick archive. As a result, I have discovered yet another error on that image agency website (motorsportimages.com - deals with both Sutton and LAT) - and this one is a right doozy...

The circuit is right (Brands Hatch) but the rest of the description is all wrong. It's a photo from a race start, and is labelled as round 4 of the 1988 British F3, on the 17th of April. It cannot *possibly* be that, because the records show Paul DID NOT START after having written the off car in qualifying. I mean it's so easy to verify... 

The photo is actually from the Cellnet Superprix at the end of October. FFS!!! 

Anyways, I had a lovely luncheon of a chunk of pork pie, plus two slices of toast with gorgonzola, some blueberries, a minneola and the obligatory two 

And I watched Arsenal v Spurs in the Womens Super League. Good win for the Gunners.


----------



## Jameshow (24 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Except it's the whole VW group now that's a bit rubbish.



Our current VW have been the best car we have had ... 

02 polo and 12 caravelle 

Neither have needed anything other than routine servicing and a battery for the caravelle which isn't supprising given the extra mobility equipment it sported. 

Fiat, citeron, ford and vauxhall have been the worst!!


----------



## Jameshow (24 Sep 2022)

Escaped to the garage before the dog needs walking!!


----------



## Jameshow (24 Sep 2022)

Prior to that hedges cut.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oh man I am so confused


Confused, you will be!


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently translating a checklist for the bike shop with assistance from Elder Son, which is a lot of fun...


The sort of fun you never want to end?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> The sort of fun you never want to end?



It very nearly didn't with all the tangents we followed...


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2022)

I have cooked some lentils and de-husked a load of walnuts.

With the latter, the trick is to wait until the husks are either striped or spotted with brown, and then they just pop open when you squeeze them. Rubber gloves recommended though, it's a messy old business.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It very nearly didn't with all the tangents we followed...


Couldn't you have picked one and stuck with that one?


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2022)

I have a  and a Tesco own brand twix.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you have picked one and stuck with that one?



We did, just for five minutes at a time...


----------



## oldwheels (24 Sep 2022)

A bright start to the morning I rarely found to be a good omen and today is no exception as it clouded over rapidly.
Decided to have a go at cycling Loch na Keal road which turned out to be a bad idea. On the way down met small convoys of cars all led by a motorhome. 
The road was far too busy to be pleasant for triking so gave up after a short run and returned. Convoys led by motorhomes here as well and it gets interesting when two meet with not enough room in passing places. People and motorhomes and camper vans everywhere so no peace as there used to be.
Did have an interesting conversation with a guy who came from Norfolk area and had a Berlingo conversion which looked reasonably practical. Unfortunately I need to carry the trike which makes it difficult as I do not fancy leaving it outside at night.

Library day which brought bad news. The library is closing in a couple of weeks time and the librarian made redundant. It does not affect me too much as I mainly go to help keep it open. I already have enough books of my own to keep me going.
It has been closed before and reopened in different premises. I remember our local councillor at one time saying at a public meeting she would never support closing our library. I never occurred to her that we are not totally daft and checked the voting records where it was shown that she voted in favour of closure.😠


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We did, just for five minutes at a time...


You needed to look at every possibly, then pick one and follow that.
Less time wasted that way.


----------



## Jameshow (24 Sep 2022)

Tided up bike area of garage, put up 3 vertical bike hangers only to realise they are take space when 3 bikes on the ground would go ... Points at foot and shoots!!!


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2022)

I have had some fun by channeling Nelson Piquet to add more depth to a minor character.

Time to put the writing away for now, as it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2022)

We have a damp underfoot patio , will have to change my bike for tomorrows ride


----------



## Illaveago (24 Sep 2022)

Evening .
I went to Castor Combe race circuit today to watch some classic car racing . It was nice and sunny but the wind was cold . I had to put my pullover and jacket on to keep warm . There were some people walking around in shorts and T shirts! . I enjoyed the racing . The F3 500cc cars were fun .


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember Skodas had this reputation *when I grew up.*


And we're expected to believe this bit!


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> And we're expected to believe this bit!



Hmmm... good point.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Hmmm... good point.


I thought so.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> I thought so.



Growing up is overrated anyway.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Growing up is overrated anyway.


In the shop, I used to say that we catered for kids young and old.


----------



## dave r (24 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Growing up is overrated anyway.



And its not compulsory.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> And its not compulsory.


And, technically there's no part of you older than 11 years old anyway.


----------



## Jameshow (24 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> And, technically there's no part of you older than 11 years old anyway.



Teeth??


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Teeth??


Fat cells last longer.


----------



## Reynard (24 Sep 2022)

Lovely supper of home made cottage pie (beef, green lentils, carrot, celery & onion), and runner beans from the garden.


----------



## mybike (24 Sep 2022)

To Chester for a quite pleasant, but long delayed, afternoon tea. The place was teeming with half naked women who'd been to the races!

Mrs MY tripped over a kerb on the way back to the car but no major damage, just lots of very kind helpful people.

Now feeling shattered, even after a snooze.


----------



## Jameshow (24 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Fat cells last longer.



Fill quicker in my experience!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Sep 2022)

I have cut the lawn, and I have also printed pictures of vestry members. No way to learn your way around your camera equipment, both hardware and software, like a big old project.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2022)

Right, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (25 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sounds bad: go back to bed.



getting back into my crib soon


----------



## rockyroller (25 Sep 2022)

went to a "porch fest" nearby, where musicians played on front porches & yards. some were quite good & ppl were crowding & dancing in the streets! saw a young lady wearing a cardigan backwards & she danced so well. & a very pretty older woman smiled at me. what a fun sunny afternoon. Wife enjoyed as well & she dances too


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2022)

Couple of jobs to do then out on the bike


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2022)

I've not been up & about this early for a very long time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Sep 2022)

Lovely pink sky this morning.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Sep 2022)

I can't tell what the weather will be like today because the mist starts halfway up the trees and everything above that is damp and grey, grey, grey !!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2022)

Morning.
The Sun seems to be having a bit of a lie in this morning .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2022)

Morning.
It looks like the Sun is having a lie in this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2022)

What's going on !
That post wasn't there so I thought it had been lost so I repeated it !


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Sep 2022)

It does that sometimes... 🤗


----------



## Illaveago (25 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It does that sometimes... 🤗



Being checked by the censors !


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Couple of jobs to do then out on the bike



Back now 30 miles completed
First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2022)

No sun here today as rain and high winds later are forecast. Just as well I got out for even a short run yesterday.
Getting colder as well and the house is 18C inside this morning. I think the stove will have to be lit to get warmed up a bit as nowadays I seem to feel the cold more than in the past. 
Old age is creeping up on me and often I think it has already caught up.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Sep 2022)

Hoppity pidgeon is back.. Hopping.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2022)

Got a yodel parcel to drop off as the Crab gloves are too tight


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2022)

My back is a bit stiff after yesterday's road ride. Wife out for a walk with colleagues at Clifton Park (Salfoed). She did say Clayton Vale last night, and I said, oh I'll shove the MTB in the back for a quick blast. She got the places 'wrong'.

Off into Manchester for a freshers fayre for my daughter, then to re-supply some stationery (involving a walk over to the other side of town).

Made the mistake of watching Sunday Brunch - just seen Ken Hom's pork recipe - I think I'll be going via a China Town supermarket to pick up a couple of supplies. I don't have fermented black beans in stock, but most other ingredients we have.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2022)

Mild and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but with a chilly north-easterly breeze.

Slept really well with the extra blankie on the bed. So warm and toasty. Not doing over much here today, mainly watching the coverage of the BTCC meeting from Silverstone and working on the writing.

Today's food will be a "raid the fridge" job.


----------



## Cathryn (25 Sep 2022)

I have finally succumbed to the nasty cold that has worked its way round my classroom and my home. So I'm sat indoors feeling grotty, looking at this glorious weekend fading before my eyes. I'm grumpy.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2022)

Just hoping that @Jenkins remembers to bring me a Dan Cammish from his trip to Silverstone...


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2022)

@Cathryn shake the cold soon 
Yodel package dropped off


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2022)

A sausage sandwich, a  and BTCC race 2...


----------



## Jameshow (25 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mild and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but with a chilly north-easterly breeze.
> 
> Slept really well with the extra blankie on the bed. So warm and toasty. Not doing over much here today, mainly watching the coverage of the BTCC meeting from Silverstone and working on the writing.
> 
> Today's food will be a "raid the fridge" job.



Much more exciting than F1 imho!


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just hoping that @Jenkins remembers to bring me a Dan Cammish from his trip to Silverstone...


I think his team's security people must be reading this as NAPA seems to stand for Not Allowing Phil Access 😁
This is the closest I could get (sorry for the lousy phone photo)


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I think his team's security people must be reading this as NAPA seems to stand for Not Allowing Phil Access 😁
> This is the closest I could get (sorry for the lousy phone photo)
> View attachment 662336



Does "Accio Dan Cammish" not work, then? 

Hope you're enjoying a good day trackside xxx


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2022)

Decided not to go to the pet service in Ely Cathedral today. It's a shame to miss it (first one to be held since 2019), but Madam Lexi has been struggling with her harvest mite allergy and isn't looking her best right now, and Madam Poppy would not enjoy the experience.

So sitting here in my onesie parked in front of the TV.

Need another


----------



## Hebe (25 Sep 2022)

Short hill walk this morning to find and try out another bit of footpath. Have also planned another footpath route to round up 4 contiguous but awkward veloviewer tiles, and sorted bus times to get there and back.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2022)

Right, BTCC race three. Let's see what happens...


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2022)

Oh, that's *VERY* naughty from Josh Cook at the start...


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2022)

Weather pretty much as forecast as now raining heavily and viz about half a mile. Wind forecast to stay yotties gale until morning.
I had to buy a new winter cycling jacket. Nothing wrong with my old one but the family are black affronted that I wear it for cycling when I go to visit them.
Reason is that it is yellow but black in front as well as black blobs all over. Somehow I attract oil from any bike I handle and getting the trike out of the car is worse even tho' I try to avoid contact. I will need to use the old jacket to handle the trike and change once danger of contamination has passed. It might work.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> NAPA seems to stand for Not Allowing Phil Access 😁


National Automotive Parts Association. Like United Auto Parts. I think they also own or control REPCO. It is a cooperative of auto parts suppliers. They have nice stores, can fix almost any car from any year it seems to me. Poor Phil. Someone should really let him have access.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2022)

Race 3 was chaos, but the top three in the championship are only separated by seven points going into the final round at Brands. I think that's going to be a meeting to sit back and enjoy the ride...


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2022)

My daughter got a good haul of goodies from the freshers fayre, and we didn't do too bad either. Free coffee, ice cream and a chick pea curry. Daughter got keyring torches, note pads, pens, 2 hoodies, cookies, sweets, pop corn.

We ended with a large haul of cookies as people were handing bags and bags out.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2022)

We had a quick wander round campus showing her which building was which (I work there), popped in the SU and bought a decent mechanical pencil. Unfortunately the posters that my daughter wanted had sold out. We then popped in the Uni pub (The Salutation) for a quick pint (I get 10% off as staff).


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

An evening of mixed doubles snooker on the TV beckons.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2022)

After all this, got dragged over th The Arndale for pencil case from Kenji and some trainers. Finally managed to get into one of the Chinese supermarkets and stocked up on sauces, rice wine, salted black beans, etc etc. Stuff thats not available in your local supermarket.


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2022)

Had a nice coastal walk earlier this morning but it turned out a wet evening. I had a ticket for the matinee performance of "The 39 steps," in one of the local theatres, the end of an 8 day run for it and I couldn't go on weekday evenings like I would normally would due to work hours. Seemed strange coming out of a theatre into broad daylight again! Truely excellent show, one of the very best I ever seen. No idea how faithfully it followed the book as I haven't read it. I think I will read it if my favourite local secondhand bookshop has a copy. 

Had fish and chips for tea. Now a relaxing evening planned.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Sep 2022)

Had a couple of nice walks today now sat relaxing and perusing


----------



## postman (25 Sep 2022)

Thats it the holiday is now officially over.We gave them a sunday dinner,aunty Sue took daughter home in her car and we took Son and gf home to Manchester.So once more we are alone,tomorrow i have a basket of clothes to iron.On a more enjoyable note Mrs P Braved the Shave today,what a buzz cut then it was dyed purple,its quite er different i prefer her silver colour.But she has raised £180 well done Mrs P.Now i have come up with a novel idea,i might wear a ruddy awful wig for a week.See how much i can raise.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Had a nice coastal walk earlier this morning but it turned out a wet evening. I had a ticket for the matinee performance of "The 39 steps," in one of the local theatres, the end of an 8 day run for it and I couldn't go on weekday evenings like I would normally would due to work hours. Seemed strange coming out of a theatre into broad daylight again! Truely excellent show, one of the very best I ever seen. No idea how faithfully it followed the book as I haven't read it. I think I will read it if my favourite local secondhand bookshop has a copy.
> 
> Had fish and chips for tea. Now a relaxing evening planned.



You can get it on kindle and it appears to be free


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2022)

I know it will probably sound stupid to most people but for years I kept tickets to theatre or concerts etc and put them in a scrapbook so I could look back on over them. 

Since Covid, it seems most of the theatres no longer issue paper tickets. I'm sure it probably makes a lot of sense for them but it spoils my record of the shows that I've been to.  The exception was the Imelda May concert a few months back as that venue actually posted me the tickets.


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> You can get it on kindle and it appears to be free



I don't have a Kindle...


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I don't have a Kindle...



And neither do I, for that matter...


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I don't have a Kindle...



The book still available online and does not appear to be too expensive. Probably very different from the performance.
Not sure how to describe it but very tory stiff upper lip if I remember correctly.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2022)

Anyways, just soup and toast for supper, as I have been snacking for much of the day. 

The girls had Felix AGAIL with tuna.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> And neither do I, for that matter...



I have lots of paper books but kindle is handy for travelling as not too heavy or bulky.


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The book still available online and does not appear to be too expensive. Probably very different from the performance.
> Not sure how to describe it but very tory stiff upper lip if I remember correctly.



I'm trying to reduce the amount of things I buy online and shop more locally if I can manage it. I'm sure the shop will have it. He must have a copy of everything ever published in there somewhere if you could manage to find it and manage to avoid being buried under an avalanche of books as it seriously overstocked for the size of the shop. I wonder if the health and safety people ever call in! If not, I'm sure the library will have it. 

I did read John McNab once years ago and although the storyline was good I'm not really sure I enjoyed his writing style but willing to keep an open mind.


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I have lots of paper books but kindle is handy for travelling as not too heavy or bulky.



I can definitely see the advantages and am not in any way anti-Kindle but have never bothered to buy one. 

I enjoy browsing second hand book shops.


----------



## DCLane (25 Sep 2022)

I've spent the weekend prepping for the decorator starting tomorrow; he's doing four rooms at once. That meant emptying all four rooms, putting the contents of the four rooms into two small bedrooms/the conservatory/study in a Jenga/tetris approach, removing an en-suite cabinet, FIVE radiators and making sure all were ready. I'm broken.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I don't have a Kindle...


Nor do I!


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I can definitely see the advantages and am not in any way anti-Kindle but have never bothered to buy one.
> 
> I enjoy browsing second hand book shops.



Yep, same here.

As an aside, I also use fanfiction.net a lot, so am never without reading material - everything from drabbles to epics. A lot of the stuff on there is mediocre, but there are some seriously good professional-grade stories lurking in amongst the dross.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've spent the weekend prepping for the decorator starting tomorrow; he's doing four rooms at once. That meant emptying all four rooms, putting the contents of the four rooms into two small bedrooms/the conservatory/study in a Jenga/tetris approach, removing an en-suite cabinet, FIVE radiators and making sure all were ready. I'm broken.



Bet you are ! I had more fun at freshers fayre.


----------



## fossyant (25 Sep 2022)

Daughter's (in her opinion) best freebies were a small metal drink flask and the re-useable insulated hot drinks mugs - you save 10p if you buy a tea/coffee etc if using your own mug. They charge us staff for the re-useable mugs.


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep, same here.
> 
> As an aside, I also use fanfiction.net a lot, so am never without reading material - everything from drabbles to epics. A lot of the stuff on there is mediocre, but there are some seriously good professional-grade stories lurking in amongst the dross.



I use my local library quite a bit too, very good for classics in particular as well as all sorts of other things. You can take a chance on a book in the library if you're unsure if you like it as you just give it back if you don't get on with it and it doesn't cost.


----------



## Reynard (25 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I use my local library quite a bit too, very good for classics in particular as well as all sorts of other things. You can take a chance on a book in the library if you're unsure if you like it as you just give it back if you don't get on with it and it doesn't cost.



East Cambs libraries aren't any great shakes - they don't hold much to my taste or to my interests, which is a shame. Plus I now have to go into Ely, as the library in the village closed years ago and I haven't seen the mobile one in a fair while.

On the upsides, there are two book swap schemes that I know of locally - one in the bus shelter outside the village hall, and one in Ely itself. I've availed myself of a cookbook or two from there.


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> East Cambs libraries aren't any great shakes - they don't hold much to my taste or to my interests, which is a shame. Plus I now have to go into Ely, as the library in the village closed years ago and I haven't seen the mobile one in a fair while.
> 
> On the upsides, there are two book swap schemes that I know of locally - one in the bus shelter outside the village hall, and one in Ely itself. I've availed myself of a cookbook or two from there.



I'm fortunate enough to be about ten minutes walk from a pretty decent library and there is access to every library in the county so even if they don't have it, they can get it in from one of the others. 

You can get other things too like DVDs and music CDs. There's quite a selection of films and TV series there although I rarely watch films.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Sep 2022)

The 67 plate truck I was driving today had 1,046,001 km on the odometer..


----------



## Jameshow (25 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> The 67 plate truck I was driving today had 1,046,001 km on the odometer..



Yikes! 600'000 miles!


----------



## slowmotion (25 Sep 2022)

The plane touched down at 6:55 pm. The first suitcase appeared in the baggage hall eighty five minutes later. British Airways and Terminal Five didn't exactly cover themselves in glory.......


......and breathe.....


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Poor Phil. Someone should really let him have access.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I know it will probably sound stupid to most people but for years I kept tickets to theatre or concerts etc and put them in a scrapbook so I could look back on over them.
> 
> Since Covid, it seems most of the theatres no longer issue paper tickets. I'm sure it probably makes a lot of sense for them but it spoils my record of the shows that I've been to.  The exception was the Imelda May concert a few months back as that venue actually posted me the tickets.


I'm with you on the ticket thing - printing off & keeping an A4 PDF sheet with a QR code or barcode just doesn't seem the same. I'd need a very large folder to keep the print outs of the 80 e-tickets I have from the past few years, so I just have an electronic folder instead.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Sep 2022)

A very good day out today, despite the very early start and the large crowd meaning a long wait to get out of the car park - left home at about ten to seven this morning and got home at about quarter to ten. Some very good racing and the BTCC has set up the usual close finale at Brands Hatch - which I will have to watch on the phone as I will be on the train/bus replacement heading up to Sheffield to see Public Service Broadcasting at the O2 Academy.

Despite being a bit tired I have remembered to put out the bin of non recyclables for emptying on Monday. In addition to the normal rubbish, the bin contains two other bins.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> A very good day out today, despite the very early start and the large crowd meaning a long wait to get out of the car park - left home at about ten to seven this morning and got home at about quarter to ten. Some very good racing and the BTCC has set up the usual close finale at Brands Hatch - which I will have to watch on the phone as I will be on the train/bus replacement heading up to Sheffield to see Public Service Broadcasting at the O2 Academy.
> 
> Despite being a bit tired I have remembered to put out the bin of non recyclables for emptying on Monday. In addition to the normal rubbish, the bin contains two other bins.



We've all got bags full of bags but bins full of bins is next level stuff!


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> We've all got bags full of bags but bins full of bins is next level stuff!



To make it even better, it's a actually a small bag of rubbish placed in the small bin, which is inside an old swing lid bin, which is inside the main non-recycling bin.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2022)

I didn't bother putting my bins out this week.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I didn't bother putting my bins out this week.


You mean last week. This week has only just started.
Unless that's what you intend to do this week.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> You mean last week. This week has only just started.
> Unless that's what you intend to do this week.



It's still this week for me, as I haven't gone to bed yet. Monday (ergo next week) doesn't start till I've had a good sleep.


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's still this week for me, as I haven't gone to bed yet. Monday (ergo next week) doesn't start till I've had a good sleep.


I don't work to ISO 8601, meaning Sunday remains the first day of the week.


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2022)

Time to put the writing away and head off to the Land of Nod.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2022)

Good morning.

Long sleeves this morning for breakfast.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The book still available online and does not appear to be too expensive. Probably very different from the performance.
> Not sure how to describe it but very tory stiff upper lip if I remember correctly.



We read the book at school as part of my English GCSE course and always happy to watch any of the film's


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Long sleeves this morning for breakfast.



Think I will have cereals much more tasty


----------



## tyred (26 Sep 2022)

Wet and windy out this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Think I will have cereals much more tasty



True, there must be easier ways to get fibre in my diet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I don't have a Kindle...



No Kindle or a Television? 

Good heavens, how do you _live_?


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I can definitely see the advantages and am not in any way anti-Kindle but have never bothered to buy one.
> 
> I enjoy browsing second hand book shops.



That's one thing I miss here: being able to browse libraries and second hand bookshops; I've been here 20 years but there's a limit to how much German I want to read in a day.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2022)

damp underfoot with a gentle breeze here 
Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa went down well


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2022)

Last night, after work, I had a couple of MrsPete's Weetabix for a change.. They were disgusting. I thought the milk had gone off! 
Checking the cereal box, it turns out that they're Banana Weetabix 🤮 

I've put a complaint in to Management..


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I don't have a Kindle...



Nor me !


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2022)

Is this going to turn into a bit like "I'm Spartacus ! "?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2022)

Should be plenty of fibre then !


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2022)

Blue sky starting to appear here


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Is this going to turn into a bit like "I'm Spartacus ! "?



Is that available on a kindle?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2022)

Morning.
It's playing up again ! 
I replied to posts and it has left out the bit I'm replying to !


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2022)

I had another session of banging yesterday. I am trying to make the lower section of the beak for the visor . Trying to get them to match up so that they could be welded together is being a pain . It is challenging but I like a bit of a challenge . It s nice to get back to hitting a bit of metal again .


----------



## tyred (26 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> No Kindle or a Television?
> 
> Good heavens, how do you _live_?



Very happily


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Sep 2022)

I don't have a kindle though I do have a TV but I don't have a licence for it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2022)

Currently trying to transfer the handwritten bike repair checklist Elder Son helped translate onto Excel. As this involves Excel, it is of course taking about five times as long as it should...


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently traing to transfer the handwritten bike repair checklist Elder Son helped translate onto Excel. As this involves Excel, it is of course taking about five times as long as it should...



Excel is evil.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2022)

It's officially cat yo-yo weather. I'm not leaving the conservatory window open for the cats to access their run as it's too cold working in the conservatory.

In out, in out so far this morning, tapping to go out then in. All the much worse when you've got 4 doing it, and all deciding they want to go out at different times.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I can definitely see the advantages and am not in any way anti-Kindle but have never bothered to buy one.
> 
> I enjoy browsing second hand book shops.



I used to get books from our local charity shop. Localish rather as it is in Craignure 21 miles away but could go when waiting in a ferry queue. Trouble is I now have far too many books and have stopped going there anyway as too far to walk for me now.
Wigtown was a Book Town and probably still is. Another place we got far too many books.


----------



## tyred (26 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I used to get books from our local charity shop. Localish rather as it is in Craignure 21 miles away but could go when waiting in a ferry queue. Trouble is I now have far too many books and have stopped going there anyway as too far to walk for me now.
> Wigtown was a Book Town and probably still is. Another place we got far too many books.



That is the thing, they do tend to accumulate but I give them back to the charity shop if I don't want to read it again.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I use my local library quite a bit too, very good for classics in particular as well as all sorts of other things. You can take a chance on a book in the library if you're unsure if you like it as you just give it back if you don't get on with it and it doesn't cost.



Our library is a bit inadequate and a good library is one of the things we missed when we came here all those years ago. In fact it is now being closed in a couple of weeks time.😠


----------



## oldwheels (26 Sep 2022)

Stormy looking morning but forecast for sunny intervals.
The Western Isles Hotel has introduced loyalty cards and wants to encourage more local custom. It is an upmarket place so many tend to go elsewhere tho' the diving club used to frequent the bar after training sessions.
They are offering 10% off meals which makes sense and 20% off rooms. The latter does not make much sense as anybody local using that facility would have the jungle drums beating red hot. Faster than the telephone here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Excel is evil.



Indeed. I need to make a simple table and print it on Din A5, double sided. In theory this should mean:


Make table in Excel
Print

So far it has required four programmes:


Make table in Excel: this of course takes ages because Excel does its own thing.
Try to make second Table; nothing doing.
New Excel file, copy and paste "page 1" into new file
Type new data into "page 2" file
Try to print "page 1" Excel takes this to mean "Spread table over three sheets of A4"
Cut and paste Page 1 into Word (Programme 2). Two tables onto one page of Word.
Word has nervous breakdown when I attempt to add title
"Print" Word file as a PDF using PDF24 (Programme 3)
Open "Gimp" photo editing (Programme 4)
Paste 'pdf' into Gimp, add company Logo, title et, c. Set up page so there's two Din A5 Sheets to one Din A4
Export as PDF
Repeat for "Page 2"
Merge two PDF's on PDF 24, print as a double sided sheet.


PDF24 and Gimp performed flawlessly; the only issue now is that the result looks a bit like a picture, not as crisp as a word file would, and that I will have to go through all this faff again to edit the thing...


----------



## tyred (26 Sep 2022)

Quite cold this morning. If this continues I may have to do something really drastic like put on the heating


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Speicher (26 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It's playing up again !
> I replied to posts and it has left out the bit I'm replying to !


I think I knew what you meant. 

If you click on "Quote" instead of "Reply", you have to click again on "add Quotes".


----------



## postman (26 Sep 2022)

I have an Amazon Firetablet 8th Generation,and i wish i didnt.But good news is,Santa knows i have been a good boy this year so a chromebook is on his list for me.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2022)

Cool, grey and very blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept really well. Morning was spent with a friend, having a lovely walk with her dogs around the local playing fields and foot paths. But goodness is that wind cold when you're away from the shelter of the hedgerows. We did set the world to rights though, which is always a good thing, but I was glad to get back to the car. Brrrrrr! 

I stopped by the book swap cupboard in the village on the way home and picked out a book by Elizabeth Moon. I enjoy some of her stuff e.g. The Serrano Legacy series, but the rest can be a bit hit-and-miss. Ergo if I don't like this one, it can go back in the cabinet.

Not sure what I'm doing this afternoon. I have various things that all need my attention.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a chunk of pork pie, plus a large slice of seeded sourdough bread, half with the last of the pepperoni, and half with the last of the gorgonzola, plus a minneola, some blueberries and two


----------



## mybike (26 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Nor me !



That's alright, I have two.


----------



## mybike (26 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Indeed. I need to make a simple table and print it on Din A5, double sided. In theory this should mean:
> 
> 
> Make table in Excel
> ...



Why do you need to make a table in Excel, it is one big table. Then why make a new file when you could just add a new sheet? Excel has a good print menu which you should be able to make it print on one sheet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> Why do you need to make a table in Excel, it is one big table.



I had to format the table for what I wanted; eventually Excel and I came to a compromise: I agreed to stop trying to format it when it was _almost _how I wanted it, and in return Excel agreed to stop trying to insert 10000 line formulas.



mybike said:


> Then why make a new file when you could just add a new sheet?



Because Excel wouldn't let me add a sheet without smegging up the format.



mybike said:


> Excel has a good print menu which you should be able to make it print on one sheet.



Perhaps it was hiding.


----------



## postman (26 Sep 2022)

Right i have catched up wiv all the jobs now i have just cut the lawn.As i sit here the sun has just shone on me through the conservatory.All is well with Postie.Oh and my very quiet next door neighbour has given me permission to take apples off her tree,and very nice they are too,i had one for lunch.


----------



## postman (26 Sep 2022)

Is it too early to mention the C word.Because bless him bless him.My 92 year old father in law,has agreed to come over the Pennines to spend C with us.It makes C so much easier for all of us now.Well done Gerry.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Sep 2022)

oopsie


----------



## rockyroller (26 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I've not been up & about this early for a very long time.



how come?


----------



## rockyroller (26 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Indeed. I need to make a simple table and print it on Din A5, double sided. In theory this should mean:
> 
> 
> Make table in Excel
> ...


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


>



That's how I was feeling...


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2022)

Well that's my working Monday done


----------



## oldwheels (26 Sep 2022)

The weather is laughing at me. 
I went out this morning to perhaps have a run up the Glengorm road. It started pouring rain so back home and eventually the sun appeared again but with a strong northerly wind. I notice my neighbour has taken his flags down which is a sure sign of more high winds.
Temperature mid afternoon was 9.4C and with wind chill bitterly cold and it is only 18C inside.
I did think up a cunning plan however.
My summer and autumn jackets are put away in their winter quarters so the weather is bound to get warmer now but not tomorrow which is forecast to be even colder.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2022)

Busy afternoon just doing assorted stuff.

Most of the tomatoes are now picked - I'd rather let them ripen indoors at their own pace rather than brave leaving them on the vine and end up with a load of pecked ones. They're spread out in a couple of cardboard trays I liberated from Tesco.

I've also made an apple and blackberry upside down cake. Am just about to pull it out of the oven. Cake made with foraged fruit. 

Now just sat watching the news and having a


----------



## Illaveago (26 Sep 2022)

Evening .
I have succeeded in getting the two sections of my visor to match up . I may have to put a narrow strip of steel in when I get round to welding it up . I might start on the top of the helmet tomorrow if I have enough steel left .


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Cathryn (26 Sep 2022)

My mundane news is that my cold is a bit better and I had the best day so far with my new class. I'm encouraged.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2022)

Cathryn said:


> My mundane news is that my cold is a bit better and I had the best day so far with my new class. I'm encouraged.



Glad you're feeling a bit more chipper xxx


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2022)

Hogs have been fed and camera has been positioned


----------



## postman (26 Sep 2022)

Having returned from a very hot Calan Bosch on Saturday i have to report that this wuss has put his winter duvet on his bed.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2022)

Fried eggs, fried potatoes and mexican-style beans with peppers & red onions for supper.


----------



## tyred (26 Sep 2022)

I absolutely love picking out pictures with traffic lights to prove I'm human.


----------



## Reynard (26 Sep 2022)

I have a  and a slice of blackberry & apple upside down cake.

Going to settle down to watch "Fake or Fortune" on the i-player.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oopsie
> View attachment 662482


What have you done to it?


rockyroller said:


> how come?


I had done shift work for over 35 years including regularly getting up at 05:30, but took partial retirement in June and moved to 'normal' hours where the earliest I have to be up by is 06:30. As I needed to be out of the house a bit before 07:00 on Sunday, I had to do the 05:30 alarms for the first time in months. It wasn't pleasant.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Sep 2022)

I think the 3 chicken legs are grilled to Wifey's specifications. only time will tell


----------



## rockyroller (26 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Hogs have been fed and camera has been positioned



now I want a hot dog


----------



## Jenkins (26 Sep 2022)

The house has been cleaned, the bedding changed, the kitchen floor moped and general tidying up done. As there's just me here, that should do for a couple of weeks. 

Other than that, all I had to do today was pop out and get food for work for the next few days. I got very wet in an unexpected downpour and had to change an inner tube part way round (failure of a previous patch)


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> now I want a hot dog


Here, before it cools down too much!


----------



## classic33 (26 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The house has been cleaned, the bedding changed,* the kitchen floor moped *and general tidying up done. As there's just me here, that should do for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Other than that, all I had to do today was pop out and get food for work for the next few days. I got very wet in an unexpected downpour and had to change an inner tube part way round (failure of a previous patch)


Is that even legal?


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2022)

The Whirly Birds are overhead, again.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2022)

I've just bought another item for my collection / archive.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2022)

Right, time I did an Upsy Daisy and went to find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> The Whirly Birds are overhead, again.



They need to keep an eye on you somehow.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2022)

A bleary-eyed morning here


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2022)

Today is going to be ☔ and I have lots of outside stuff to do. 
At least it'll check that my waterproofs are still waterproof (or not)


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The house has been cleaned, the bedding changed, the kitchen floor moped and general tidying up done. As there's just me here, that should do for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Other than that, all I had to do today was pop out and get food for work for the next few days. I got very wet in an unexpected downpour and had to change an inner tube part way round (failure of a previous patch)



What did you say that upset the kitchen floor


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2022)

Looks grey outside now the eye's are not bleary 
First cuppa went down well 
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2022)

@biggs682 This is about where you got hit, wasn't it? 😔


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> @biggs682 This is about where you got hit, wasn't it? 😔



Yes I would say so.
Been quite a few incidents over the years


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2022)

Morning.
It was raining earlier but has now stopped and we have blue sky and sunshine .
I did some more banging yesterday . I'm having a few ups and downs with it as I'm still experimenting and noticing things I hadn't seen in the pictures . I only notice some things after I have carried out some shaping and then comparing it to the pictures . I'm having fun and am pleased with what I have achieved with basic tools , hammers , tin snips , and a couple of blocks of wood .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2022)

This is how far I got to yesterday. I have used some tape to hold it together for now.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Sep 2022)

Another very windy cold day. House is 17C this morning.
I used to rely on the solid fuel stove until at least November but the only coal merchant has retired and fuel can only be got in dinky little bags now and in any case the chore of clearing the ash is getting too much of a chore.
We used to be away from home for most of October in the past for a mixture of holiday and business so heat was not much needed until early November.
Need to go to get bloods done this morning. The last lot were ok ish but the GP was not happy with the ish bit and wants more done as a double check.


----------



## Jameshow (27 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Today is going to be ☔ and I have lots of outside stuff to do.
> At least it'll check that my waterproofs are still waterproof (or not)



Do it another day!🤣🤣🌧️🌧️


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Do it another day!🤣🤣🌧️🌧️



If only I could


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> They need to keep an eye on you somehow.


It's not exactly a quiet means though.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2022)

Hoppy the pidgeon is back in the garden 🐦 

Drizzly dog walk completed 💦


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2022)

The weather seems to be changing its mind about what it wants to do every two minutes.


----------



## Hebe (27 Sep 2022)

Raining, winding and sunning here all at the same time, though I think the raining is winning. Scrapping today’s original plan of a long walk or bike ride. I could go for a swim but then I’d have to squish yesterday’s lovely cut and blow dry under my swimming cap (first world problems). Though my hairdresser does tri so he’d probably understand. I’ll do the ironing in the meantime.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Sep 2022)

veggie breakfast sausages are in the toaster oven


----------



## mybike (27 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had to format the table for what I wanted; eventually Excel and I came to a compromise: I agreed to stop trying to format it when it was _almost _how I wanted it, and in return Excel agreed to stop trying to insert 10000 line formulas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sounds more like a fight than using an app. Maybe you shouldn't be using a spreadsheet for a purpose it wasn't designed for.

My last job, when I joined, they were using Excel as a database, it didn't work well.


----------



## mybike (27 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I absolutely love picking out pictures with traffic lights to prove I'm human.



It's the way they always use US terminology as well!!😠


----------



## mybike (27 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The house has been cleaned, the bedding changed, the kitchen floor moped and general tidying up done. As there's just me here, that should do for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Other than that, all I had to do today was pop out and get food for work for the next few days. I got very wet in an unexpected downpour and had to change an inner tube part way round (failure of a previous patch)



You have a grumpy kitchen floor?


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> It's the way they always use US terminology as well!!😠



I work for an American company so have this all the time. The latest thing in my recent training is that I should not use the word "that" in my resolutions as Americans don't like it. I was writing things like "You stated _that_ you did..." but apparently I need to leave out the "that" which reads wrong to me


----------



## rockyroller (27 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> veggie breakfast sausages are in the toaster oven



they were actually good!


----------



## rockyroller (27 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I work for an American company so have this all the time. The latest thing in my recent training is that I should not use the word "that" in my resolutions as Americans don't like it. I was writing things like "You stated _that_ you did..." but apparently I need to leave out the "that" which reads wrong to me



that's wicked weird


----------



## rockyroller (27 Sep 2022)

working remotely again today as they keep my car for coolant repairs. we need an uncommon $125 "hose assembly" in the back near the fire wall. I'm guessing labor will be a cpl hundred $$ in addition ... oh well, shud be expected at 190K miles


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> that's wicked weird



Doesn't make sense to me but I've been told off for using that.


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2022)

Just got stung for lunch. Daughter finished lectures and arrived at my building needing feeding. Also looks like I'll need to drive her into Uni next week for the train strike - I usually cycle !


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Doesn't make sense to me but I've been told off for using that.



I wonder what they would say if you objected to "can I get?"


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Just got stung for lunch. Daughter finished lectures and arrived at my building needing feeding. Also looks like I'll need to drive her into Uni next week for the train strike - I usually cycle !



I spose there are many advantages and disadvantages to her being at the same University. She is not far from home, but not yet independent, to name a few.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2022)

A breezy and chilly lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2022)

Cool, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. No sign yet of the forecast showers.

Slept reasonably well, and have spent the morning chopping tomatoes and apples for another batch of chutney. I had a load of half ripe tomatoes that had been pecked. They wouldn't keep, and it's a shame to throw over a kilo of tomatoes away, so seems like the ideal way to try out a WI recipe for a green tomato & apple chutney. 

All that's left it to chop some onions and root ginger and then it can cook away.

The item I bought last night was the season review for the 1991 British F3000 championship. It's been available as a download for a good while (and there are also snippets on the Tube of You), but it seems like Duke have done a short run of DVDs, so it would be rude not to, really, as a physical copy is always nice. The photos for the cover art are in my collection. 

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> I spose there are many advantages and disadvantages to her being at the same University. She is not far from home, but not yet independent, to name a few.



Aye, but at least the boyfriend isn't there. Time for her to branch out.


----------



## Speicher (27 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Aye, but at least the boyfriend isn't there. Time for her to branch out.



Has he gone to a different University or a different town?


----------



## postman (27 Sep 2022)

Mrs P waited in a phone queue for forty five mins,to ask about a holiday.So she then pressed five and waited for a recall.Titan Tours did ring back but sadly the holiday is fully booked up for the time period she wanted.Any later than March and you get a lot of rain.So it was plan B.And an enquiry about Titan Tour Southern Sights and Sounds.Now the person on the other end of the phone said we have added new dates whoch are not in the brochure,how about this date.Yes said Mrs P so 2023 holiday is now booked


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I work for an American company so have this all the time. The latest thing in my recent training is that I should not use the word "that" in my resolutions as Americans don't like it. I was writing things like "You stated _that_ you did..." but apparently I need to leave out the "that" which reads wrong to me



How about " You clearly stated your (opinion ,position, conclusion )....whereby you did."....


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> Has he gone to a different University or a different town?



Different city in the end after having us go round to where they (he) wanted to go, then he changed his mind after clearing where he wanted to go. PITA. He then chose a completely different Uni to the ones he had offers for. I'm glad really.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2022)

Lovely luncheon. A chunk of pork pie, followed by a large slice of toasted sourdough bread, half with chicken & stuffing, half with a very nice vintage Red Leicester cheese, plus a minneola, some blueberries and two 

Chutney is cooking away.

Had to use some superglue last night, and I'm paying for it today with the allergic reaction to it. Tanked up on antihistamines and have a bog roll handy to mop the leaky nose.


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> How about " You clearly stated your (opinion ,position, conclusion )....whereby you did."....



Everything has to be written in an extremely strict set of grammar rules.

The ironic thing is that if I feed company blurbs into Word it returns a load of errors.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Everything has to be written in an extremely strict set of grammar rules.
> 
> The ironic thing is that if I feed company blurbs into Word it returns a load of errors.



Which language do you have Word set to? 🤔


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Which language do you have Word set to? 🤔



Ancient Greek I think.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Just got stung for lunch. Daughter finished lectures and arrived at my building needing feeding. Also looks like I'll need to drive her into Uni next week for the train strike - I usually cycle !


Would you trust her with one of your bikes?


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 662574



That's for taking clothes out of the laundry copper.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Ancient Greek I think.


Not Double Dutch!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 662574



Yep, fishing items of washing out of hot water, also pretending it is a set of predatory jaws and scaring the cat


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's for taking clothes out of the laundry copper.





woodbutchmaster said:


> *Yep, fishing items of washing out of hot water, *also pretending it is a set of predatory jaws and scaring the cat


Did no-one else just put their hand in to fish things out?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 662574



Getting wet washing out of the twin tub


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2022)

The problem is normal wasn't in my DNA. I was destined to be forever freakish.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Sep 2022)

Speicher said:


> I spose there are many advantages and disadvantages to her being at the same University. She is not far from home, but not yet independent, to name a few.



Both my sons had to go to High School in Oban from age about 12 years old. They stayed in a school hostel under some supervision from Monday till Thursday and came home after school on Friday unless the ferries were off because of bad weather. Some parents were very upset about their precious offspring being away from home but we thought it was quite good to give them a taste of the wider world in a gradual way as they would eventually have to go away if at all academic either to university or for work.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did no-one else just put their hand in to fish things out?



If fishing them out of a laundry copper you definitely do not want your hand in there. We had a coal fired one in the 1940's and the water would be pretty near if not actually boiling. Double sink with a hand wringer between which I often had to turn as well.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Sep 2022)

A day of sunshine and showers. When I was out this morning the showers were sleety hail in September.
Got a thorough going over at the surgery from a nice smiley wee lassie. Should not really call her a lassie as she has been sticking needles in me for at least 10 years now.
BP a bit high but I seem to suffer from what used to be called white coat syndrome. No idea why this should be as I do not feel nervous and am well rested before getting done.
The waiting room seemed to have more people in than usual but I only recognised one as local and some were definitely tourists taking the opportunity of getting the attention of a doctor while on holiday instead of trying their local surgery. A previous GP who was a personal friend used to complain bitterly about this.


----------



## Jameshow (27 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Everything has to be written in an extremely strict set of grammar rules.
> 
> The ironic thing is that if I feed company blurbs into Word it returns a load of errors.



Tell em we were using English long before they were and they should respect our recently departed Queen and use her English!!


----------



## dave r (27 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 662574



Thats a blast from the past, washday Monday.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 662574



Chopsticks for beginners


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2022)

I'm going to a poetry reading in a local pub shortly.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2022)

Nose now extremely dribbly and antihistamines not doing anything.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did no-one else just put their hand in to fish things out?



Only if my hands were a bit grubby and could have done with a wash


----------



## Moon bunny (27 Sep 2022)

Mother, her new beau and my kiddest sister have arrived for a visit.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2022)

Time to feed the cats.

I will feed me when the chutney is done. I think it wants another 20 mins or so...


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2022)

Well. I did get soaked today. My jacket didn't let any wet in but I wish I'd worn waterproof trousers


----------



## fossyant (27 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Would you trust her with one of your bikes?



Nope.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2022)

Anyways, chutney made. Time to put my supper in the poppity ping.

Am watching England U21 v Germany U21


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm going to a poetry reading in a local pub shortly.



If l didn't live in France l would love to live in Ireland


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2022)

Food for our visiting hogs has been put out


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> If l didn't live in France l would love to live in Ireland



You get better weather though. 

This is an outdoor event with hot whiskies, woolly hats and umbrellas all round.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2022)

Cottage pie for supper, followed by a slice of blackberry & apple upside down cake.


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2022)

Poetry readings over but open mic night continues with a comedian who is about as funny as dropping a car gearbox on your toe.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (27 Sep 2022)

I hired a carpet cleaner today. Nobody told me how much hard work it is. Glad I don't have to do that for eight hours a day every day.


----------



## Hebe (27 Sep 2022)

I got a walk done between downpours.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is that even legal?





woodbutchmaster said:


> What did you say that upset the kitchen floor





mybike said:


> You have a grumpy kitchen floor?


When they invent a spillchoker that has a built in 'did you really mean that?' function, you'll just have to put up with my somewhat dejected kitchen floor as it didn't want to be steam cleaned.


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2022)

My nose is red enough to rival Rudolph's...


----------



## Reynard (27 Sep 2022)

Watching a documentary on Tutankhamun.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> You get better weather though.
> 
> This is an outdoor event with hot whiskies, woolly hats and umbrellas all round.


Talking of woolly hats, I've just worn one on the way home into a north-westerly. For the first time since spring. They're a game changer.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2022)

Right, I'm off to bed via a hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2022)

Good morning. 

Busy day today. The Great Tidying continues at work, and I need to take some scrap items to be recycled, which means driving.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2022)

In other news, I just bought a teapot.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2022)

It's Get My Eyes Tested Day today. 

👓


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2022)

Oh, and it's Black Bin day today, too!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2022)

Hump day


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2022)

Kettle has boiled 
Tea is brewing
I can see some blue sky


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2022)

Morning.
They used to say that money doesn't grow on trees! 
Well how come there is an International Money Tree Fund ?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> They used to say that money doesn't grow on trees!
> Well how come there is an International Money Tree Fund ?



That a treemendous one now leave


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2022)

First cuppa went down well enough


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2022)

I had a Bay Frentos Kake and Sidney Meaty Puds pie thingy last night.

It was b***dy 'orrible !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, chutney made. Time to put my supper in the poppity ping.
> 
> Am watching England U21 v Germany U21



Are those U2 tribute bands ?


----------



## Speicher (28 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> They used to say that money doesn't grow on trees!
> Well how come there is an International Money Tree Fund ?



The banks no longer have many branches. A lot of people are feeling br oak.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Sep 2022)

Another dry start to the day but bitterly cold with the north wind we currently have.
When it changes to SW then the rain comes as well. Can't win.
Need to take a morning sample up to the surgery so that may be the extent of today's excitement unless I gather my self together and get out on the trike after lunch.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2022)

My banging yesterday wasn't going how I wanted . It is a larger piece and was curling up where it shouldn't have or not where I wanted it to .  I left it and will take a look at it later.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2022)

Just had porridge with honey. Loverly…


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I had a Bay Frentos Kake and Sidney Meaty Puds pie thingy last night.
> 
> It was b***dy 'orrible !



Never need to buy a rubbish mass produced pie full of your guess is as good as mine  Make your own ,it is easy as pie (sorry) , and you know what goes into it .....check this outhttps://www.spicemountain.co.uk/recipe/suet-crust-steak-pie/


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Along with a slice of toast and peanut butter


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> It sounds more like a fight than using an app. Maybe you shouldn't be using a spreadsheet for a purpose it wasn't designed for.
> 
> My last job, when I joined, they were using Excel as a database, it didn't work well.



What is it there for, if not that?


----------



## rockyroller (28 Sep 2022)

back to work day, then dentist!


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Both my sons had to go to High School in Oban from age about 12 years old. They stayed in a school hostel under some supervision from Monday till Thursday and came home after school on Friday unless the ferries were off because of bad weather. Some parents were very upset about their precious offspring being away from home but we thought it was quite good to give them a taste of the wider world in a gradual way as they would eventually have to go away if at all academic either to university or for work.



You'd have probably gone grey if you'd seen what they got up to.



oldwheels said:


> BP a bit high but I seem to suffer from what used to be called white coat syndrome. No idea why this should be as I do not feel nervous and am well rested before getting done.



My wife suffers from WCS, on one occasion she was told she had produced the highest BP reading they'd ever seen. They did have the sleeve over her cannula tho.


----------



## mybike (28 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I had a Bay Frentos Kake and Sidney Meaty Puds pie thingy last night.
> 
> It was b***dy 'orrible !



Should have watched this. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWQ0dexKhOo


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2022)

Cool, breezy and occasionally showery here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, aided by a purry furry hot water bottle. Nose is now bunged rather that dripping, but I'm still sneezing for England and i've a thumping headache. Will do a test later just to check I'm not harbouring any nasties. Anyways, have made a lovely big pot of leek & potato soup. Will definitely enjoy some for supper.

I had planned some bike time this afternoon to check on the walnut crop, but feel much too grotty to cycle about 12-odd miles. Will use the car to get to where I need to go instead, as some time spent outdoors will help clear my head. Just need to wrap up warm.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of sourdough toast, one with chicken & stuffing, one with cheddar and the pan scrapings from yesterday's chutney making (the chutney is very apple-y, btw), along with a minneola, some blueberries and two 

Covid test came up negative.


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2022)

Right... Trip to the little girls' room, wrap up warm and tootle off walnutting.

Will drop off a slice of blackberry & apple upside down cake at a friend's place on my way out. She'll enjoy that with a coffee when she gets back from work later in the evening.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Sep 2022)

Went out by car this morning and rain started again but stopped as soon as I had decided not to go out on the trike.
Tomorrow looks to be less cold and lighter wind so hopefully may manage to get some exercise but after that looks to be back to high winds and rain but not so cold.
Heard a crash in the kitchen and found the nail on which I hang a pan had come out for no apparent reason. It has been there for a few years with no problems so drilled a hole and put in a bigger hook which should outlast me.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2022)

Black bin is kerbside awaiting collection


----------



## Illaveago (28 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> Should have watched this.
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWQ0dexKhOo




Low in calories and content !


----------



## postman (28 Sep 2022)

Mrs P's brain is atill on Oliday,she has forgotten to get some food stuffs for tonights tea.So its a Chinese takeaway hooray.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Covid test came up negative.


woohoo! time to start kissing random men again!


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Sep 2022)

Mrs Tenkaykev came into the living room earlier today and said “ I’ve just seen the strangest thing “ She was looking out of the kitchen window when a gentleman came along the road. He was on roller skates, going at a fair old lick, and pulling a full sized wheeled suitcase. 😮


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev came into the living room earlier today and said “ I’ve just seen the strangest thing “ She was looking out of the kitchen window when a gentleman came along the road. He was on roller skates, going at a fair old lick, and pulling a full sized wheeled suitcase. 😮



Wheels on fire, rollin down the road....maybe it was Mr. Bob Dylan


----------



## dave r (28 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev came into the living room earlier today and said “ I’ve just seen the strangest thing “ She was looking out of the kitchen window when a gentleman came along the road. He was on roller skates, going at a fair old lick, and pulling a full sized wheeled suitcase. 😮


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2022)

What can i say about today 
Well i have had a reply that actually tells me nothing 
Great customer service again
NOT


----------



## oldwheels (28 Sep 2022)

When I can home from dropping off samples at the surgery I found my door lying open. Fortunately I knew who had done this. B——y courier who never pulls the door properly shut after depositing a parcel. I can never catch her to have a word and don’t want to put a large notice up asking to close it properly as this advertises that the door is rarely locked.
It was an Altura jacket I ordered which was admittedly pretty cheap but not a patch on the last one I still have. Flimsy feel and size is smaller tho’ marked the same size as before. Obviously been cutting corners in production and different styling as two side pockets which is good and no back pocket which on a trike is useless anyway. Might as well keep it for mid season use and the old one will have to do winter duty.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> What can i say about today
> Well i have had a reply that actually tells me nothing
> Great customer service again
> NOT



Reminds me, I need to chase up my internet preventer. Again.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> When I can home from dropping off samples at the surgery I found my door lying open. Fortunately I knew who had done this. B——y courier who never pulls the door properly shut after depositing a parcel. I can never catch her to have a word and don’t want to put a large notice up asking to close it properly as this advertises that the door is rarely locked.
> It was an Altura jacket I ordered which was admittedly pretty cheap but not a patch on the last one I still have. Flimsy feel and size is smaller tho’ marked the same size as before. Obviously been cutting corners in production and different styling as two side pockets which is good and no back pocket which on a trike is useless anyway. Might as well keep it for mid season use and the old one will have to do winter duty.



Could you put the poster facing towards the door so it's not readable from the road but they'll see it when they turn around?


----------



## tyred (28 Sep 2022)

My local supermarket still has basically no vegetables in stock which sort of spoils my intention of making vegetables soup 

Went out for 15 miles and got a bit wet

Now fed and watered and sitting listening to Bob Dylan.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I had a Bay Frentos Kake and Sidney Meaty Puds pie thingy last night.
> 
> It was b***dy 'orrible !


Did you cook it properly?


----------



## Reynard (28 Sep 2022)

I am now the proud owner of two large shopping bags and a wicker basket full of walnuts. Probably 20-odd kilos or so, but about 3/4 of them still have the husk attached. Other people also pick them, so it's fastest finger. One of the trees is in an area popular with dog walkers - wouldn't dare pick up the fallen nuts there, on account of the dog poo on the ground.

Bitsas supper here tonight. Cottage pie, fried potatoes and spicy beans. All the leftovers now eaten. Oh, and I also had a big bowl of leek & potato soup.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Sep 2022)

Poor night's sleep last night as I woke up at about 4am due to being cold - I still have the bedroom window slightly open for ventilation added to a very cold night and me still using the summer weight duvet. Took a while to get back to sleep, although this wasn't a problem later on when the alarm clock went off. 

Lovely clear morning and kept reasonably busy at work, only for a fairly havy rain shower to come over as I was leaving for the day. It's a good job I keep a spare set of waterproofs in the locker. 

Just one more working day left in the month.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2022)

I have just sat through my first Christmas movie/film of the season.


If someone rips through a DVD, created to help raise money for a charity, without acknowledging where "their material" was from. Are they cheating the charity?


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2022)

Time for bed, this little one said.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2022)

Looks damp underfoot outside


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2022)

I can hear a few raindrops on the oriel window ☔


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2022)

I was going to take a day off tomorrow and go for a 10 mile walk around Dovedale. Seeing the forecast, I've cancelled the idea. 💦


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I was going to take a day off tomorrow and go for a 10 mile walk around Dovedale. Seeing the forecast, I've cancelled the idea. 💦



Not been to Dovedale for a few years very scenic if i remember rightly 
First cuppa has been sent south


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Sep 2022)

Good morning. Still mildly damp here as well. The Kandel mountain to the south has wisps of cloud around the summit.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you cook it properly?



Yes. My wife did it . I wonder if they have discovered a new formula in their pastry which could replace rubber on tyres !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2022)

Morning . 
Ooh! I can see light blue and yellow sky on the horizon !


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2022)

FB pies became disgusting a few years ago. They used to be alrightish but must have changed their recipe/ingredients.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2022)

Football clubs worrying about energy costs of floodlights . 
Why not glow in the dark football strip and balls !


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Ooh! I can see light blue and yellow sky on the horizon !



Send some our way please as decidedly grey here


----------



## dave r (29 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Football clubs worrying about energy costs of floodlights .
> Why not glow in the dark football strip and balls !



Interesting idea, it could make football entertaining at last, we could try it in rugby as well.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Could you put the poster facing towards the door so it's not readable from the road but they'll see it when they turn around?



My door does not face the road anyway but in tourist season anybody could be wandering around. There have been recent incidents of theft from honesty boxes but not by anybody local as the culprits have been seen but not identified.


----------



## Jameshow (29 Sep 2022)

New jar of nutella! 

Extra thick bread yum.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2022)

Black bin has been emptied still kerbside awaiting me to move it back down the driveway


----------



## oldwheels (29 Sep 2022)

Sunny intervals and light wind the forecast tells me so I must get out but will wait till it warms up a bit, or rather becomes less cold. Temp outside is still only 6.4C and 17C inside. 
Since my front windows face SE the house warms up nicely when the sun shines.
Back to high winds again tomorrow and heavy rain forecast so today looks to be my last chance to get out triking for some time.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Send some our way please as decidedly grey here



It's gone grey now !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2022)

dave r said:


> Interesting idea, it could make football entertaining at last, we could try it in rugby as well.



You could have it so that they could turn it on and off to make it even more interesting !

Ooh! Where did he come from ?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> You could have it so that they could turn it on and off to make it even more interesting !
> 
> Ooh! Where did he come from ?



Or... Controversial, I know.. Play during the day!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2022)

Why can't people park cars in the boxes


----------



## mybike (29 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Football clubs worrying about energy costs of floodlights .
> Why not glow in the dark football strip and balls !



A better idea, give up football.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Sep 2022)

Webex job interview today, ugh. I look terrible on web based cameras


----------



## rockyroller (29 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why can't people park cars in the boxes



when I park carefully I think about the other ppl who will be parking next to me. maybe they don't or
the boxes are now to small & getting smaller or
our vehicles just keep getting larger


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2022)

Have they changed the chocolate on Kit Kats ?


----------



## postman (29 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Have they changed the chocolate on Kit Kats ?


Oh now then,can i volunteer to do a survey.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2022)

Sun's out


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2022)

Sunshine and showers in Mancland. Now both..


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2022)

I've been painting a skirting board .
It might seem like an unusual subject but Van Gogh once painted a chair .


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2022)

Warm, still and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Interrupted night's sleep. A bit stiff from walnutting yesterday, and according to the forecast data, it was about 2C outside. No wonder I got up at stupid-o-clock to get myself a hot water bottle... Anyways, spent the morning in the kitchen. The crock pot is now locked and loaded with a chilli for tonight, but I had to peel and chop all the tomatoes first... It really does smell fabby though. 

Does anyone else prefer black beans to kidney beans in a chilli?

Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with roast beef, one with cheddar and chutney, along with a banana, a minneola (there was a pip in it), some blueberries and two 

Will go walnutting again in a little while. This should be interesting, as I've never picked from this particular tree. It's the furthest one away - I encountered it on one of my bicycular bimbles a while back and figured it is at least worth a looksee. This is one of the wonderful things about cycling - you spot things that you wouldn't do when driving. Well, that is true for me, as I'm not a head down and bum in the air kind of cyclist. 

Oh, and the postie brought me my F3000 DVD.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Have they changed the chocolate on Kit Kats ?


Not since the change in 2017.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not since the change in 2017.



The ones we have are a multi pack with plastic wrappers instead of aluminium . The chocolate tastes like the chocolate used in those Celebrations , Quality Street Christmas tubs .


----------



## oldwheels (29 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why can't people park cars in the boxes



Motorhomes are worse as they take up a minimum 2 spaces and one once had 9 spaces as he had a trailer as well.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The ones we have are a multi pack with plastic wrappers instead of aluminium . The chocolate tastes like the chocolate used in those Celebrations , Quality Street Christmas tubs .


Where were they made?
Plastic wrappers are for the far east and Australian markets.


----------



## Jameshow (29 Sep 2022)

5 mins quiet in car before I go inside!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Motorhomes are worse as they take up a minimum 2 spaces and one once had 9 spaces as he had a trailer as well.



I can just about remember navigating the road to Tobermory whilst driving a Transit with a trailer attached i wasn't the most popular person


----------



## Illaveago (29 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where were they made?
> Plastic wrappers are for the far east and Australian markets.



Can't see where they were made. Kit Kat smugglers!


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Can't see where they were made. Kit Kat smugglers!


One, if not both, wrappers* should have country of manufacture on them.

*The outer multi-pack and individual wrappers.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Sep 2022)

Turned out to be a lovely autumn day. What we call here a Pet Day.
Got out on trike at last and not too much traffic. At my turning point I sat for a while and a straggle of people on ebikes came past. did not count them but must have been 15 to 20 all spread out which is a nuisance to other traffic. They all had shiny new looking helmets so I guess they were hire bikes.
Went out expecting to find it very cold but in the sunshine it was actually quite warm and did not need the winter hat or gloves.

The car racing is a couple of weeks away but signs are appearing already. If I do not get out early next week that is me off the road for a couple of weeks as they go out practicing tho' not really supposed to and cars racing round blind corners is not good and then there are the boy racers as well.
On the section to Dervaig my wife could have given them some tips as she drove to teach at the school there for a while and did not spare the horses when travelling. Later they appointed a new head teacher who lived in Tobermory and did not have a driving license [ don't ask ] so she bought a car and my wife was then appointed second in command and drove the car to and from work for a couple of years.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I can just about remember navigating the road to Tobermory whilst driving a Transit with a trailer attached i wasn't the most popular person



Easy enough if you know the road and where the passing places are but I would guess you did not have that info which certainly makes it harder.


----------



## tyred (29 Sep 2022)

Last week I ordered something from Halfords for click and collect in store. 

I am still waiting


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2022)

I have another three and a half kilos of walnuts. 

This tree is very old and didn't appear to have a massive crop, but also, it seems to be the earliest ripening of all the trees I know about. So not worth going back as I couldn't really see much left. All the branches are way out of reach, so it's a furkle on hands-and-knees kind of job. That's fine if there are loads, but you do get to a point of diminishing returns of nuts found vs time spent furkling.

Spotted another promising stand of new hazel bushes for next year on the way home, and stopped nearby to pick a punnet of these delightful red-and-yellow crab apples.

Now sat down with a nice


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2022)

Bl@@dy Christmas cards out already in the shops


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2022)

Lovely supper of leek & potato soup followed by chilli con carne with rice and all the fixings (soured cream, cheese, avocado). 

The world is a very good place right now.


----------



## Jameshow (29 Sep 2022)

Probably last evening run to top withins this year. 
10 mile run from Haworth.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2022)

That's some view!


----------



## Jameshow (29 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's some view!



It's quite a climb up but gradual.
Haworth is hidden from view beyond hill after the conifers.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> It's quite a climb up but gradual.
> Haworth is hidden from view beyond hill after the conifers.



I'm from the fens - we don't really do hills here...  But it really does look fabby.


----------



## tyred (29 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bl@@dy Christmas cards out already in the shops



That reminds me. I must pop down the sweet shop for a quarter pound of Humbugs.


----------



## tyred (29 Sep 2022)

I've put a new bulb in my reading lamp.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Sep 2022)

A lovely sunny day over here in south east Suffolk. Quite warm in the sunshine other than for the morning commute where a set of thermal boxer shorts under the Bikesters would have come in quite handy.

To celebrate the start of my weekend, the final grade 2 hair cut of the year was done when I got home from work - from now on I'll let it grow to provide a bit of thermal covering for winter.


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> I've put a new bulb in my reading lamp.


Didn't you do that last year as well?


----------



## Jenkins (29 Sep 2022)

It's payday on Friday and, in a most unusual occurrance, I still have enough money left over from the last payday for lunch out on Friday. The weather forecast indicates a decent tail wind if I head out to Stowmarket, but getting to the rail station afterwards and then from the local station to home may be somewhat damp so I may take the train both ways.


----------



## Reynard (29 Sep 2022)

Sitting by the fire in the company of a purry tortoiseshell cat.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Sep 2022)

I'm on the couch 

old girlfriend's Dad, when we were in our late teens & twenties, used to say the following, when he was done with a day's work, shingling the Cape house: "I'm on the deck" w/ a cocktail in his hand

I should go pour something


----------



## rockyroller (30 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Does anyone else prefer black beans to kidney beans in a chilli?



we often have black beans & rice. in fact, that was the first meal Wifey ever made for me, when we were dating. after which she put her hand out, to be sure I knew I couldn't be a mooch


----------



## rockyroller (30 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sitting by the fire in the company of a purry tortoiseshell cat.



wish our fireplace wasn't on the 3rd floor. then we'd actually use it.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Have they changed the chocolate on Kit Kats ?



have you tried the mint Kit Kats?


----------



## rockyroller (30 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It's payday on Friday and, in a most unusual occurrance, I still have enough money left over from the last payday for lunch out on Friday. The weather forecast indicates a decent tail wind if I head out to Stowmarket, but getting to the rail station afterwards and then from the local station to home may be somewhat damp so I may take the train both ways.



our grocery store is in Stow, MA


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wish our fireplace wasn't on the 3rd floor. then we'd actually use it.



Two downstairs here, and one upstairs in my bedroom. The only one that gets used is the one in the sitting room as it works the back boiler for the radiators.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2022)

Anyways, time i finished my  and the chapter of the fanfic I'm reading and head off upstairs to bed via a nice hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2022)

Morning y'all
Brown bin is still kerbside


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2022)

The mist has descended since I woke up.
Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa is going down well
Friday at last


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2022)

Fog !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> have you tried the mint Kit Kats?



No! The original version has been the best selling sweet for years maybe not at the moment , but why change a winning formula ?

It is a winning formula , wafer biscuit covered in chocolate . Dubious chocolate on my bars !


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> No! The original version has been the best selling sweet for years maybe not at the moment , but why change a winning formula ?
> 
> It is a winning formula , wafer biscuit covered in chocolate . Dubious chocolate on my bars !



The Aldi version of Kit Kat is nice and it's cheaper


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm from the fens - we don't really do hills here...  But it really does look fabby.



They are a bit like your flat bits but just at a steep upward angle !


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bl@@dy Christmas cards out already in the shops



Maybe they will soon be fighting with easter eggs for space on the shelves


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2022)

Good morning. Day 1 of a long weekend, which at the moment I could really do with.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2022)

Watching 5 pigeons and two magpies feeding in the rear garden


----------



## Jameshow (30 Sep 2022)

Santa sleigh building today.

Hopefully goes well. 

Pics later!


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Sep 2022)

I've fitted a new bell to my bike. It's a Cateye PB 1000 brass bell in gold, the only bit of colour on my all black bike.


----------



## Bollo (30 Sep 2022)

I've just accidentally included a cycle team name in my code.


----------



## Bollo (30 Sep 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've fitted a new bell to my bike. It's a Cateye PB 1000 brass bell in gold, the only bit of colour on my all black bike.



The society for the protection of all black bikes (Chair: Bollo) will be in contact shortly


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2022)

Extremely wet and windy on my walk this morning. All the barrier things at the roads have blown over.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Sep 2022)

What a contrast in weather from yesterday
Rain is battering off my front windows driven by a SW gale. All morning ferries to and from Oban are cancelled with a review about midday.
I have no text messages from Calmac so my 6 months contact time needs to be renewed.
Definitely an indoor day.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2022)

Mist is clearing slowly


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2022)

There's roadworks traffic lights and bollards at the end of my road. @tyred Just how strong is your wind!! 😂


----------



## fossyant (30 Sep 2022)

Dull and windy today. Managed to get my meter reading into Scottish Power - their web site kept crashing, but did it via a web based form rather than the web site. Happy to report we've used much less leccy this month than in August, long may this continue - SP won't like it, really messes up their usage calculations - I've overpaid by £200 this month !


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2022)

I forgot to mention about the fact that I took the cooker knobs off their spindles to give them a good clean. I also cleaned the fascia plate, too.


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There's roadworks traffic lights and bollards at the end of my road. @tyred Just how strong is your wind!! 😂



It's pretty bad but I've taken a couple of Rennies to see if that helps.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> It's pretty bad but I've taken a couple of Rennies to see if that helps.



Was it curry night last night?


----------



## Jenkins (30 Sep 2022)

The thick mist has finally lifted and it's now just a grey cloudy morning. Still not decided what I'm going to do today or where to go, but there's still another few hours to go before it's too late to do anything. Best have another cuppa and do some more sitting around.


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2022)

It's so dark here that I had to switch on the light.


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Webex job interview today, ugh. I look terrible on web based cameras



Wide angle lenses never flatter. But if they're worth working for they won't care about your appearance.


rockyroller said:


> when I park carefully I think about the other ppl who will be parking next to me. maybe they don't or
> the boxes are now to small & getting smaller or
> our vehicles just keep getting larger



Cars are certainly getting bigger, look at BMW's 'mini'!


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2022)

Uh oh






https://www.netweather.tv/live-weather/radar

I see from above that @tyred is to blame.


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've been painting a skirting board .
> It might seem like an unusual subject but Van Gogh once painted a chair .



I believe he also painted a flower.


----------



## dave r (30 Sep 2022)

From my facebook page this morning


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have another three and a half kilos of walnuts.
> 
> This tree is very old and didn't appear to have a massive crop, but also, it seems to be the earliest ripening of all the trees I know about. So not worth going back as I couldn't really see much left. All the branches are way out of reach, so it's a furkle on hands-and-knees kind of job. That's fine if there are loads, but you do get to a point of diminishing returns of nuts found vs time spent furkling.
> 
> ...



I've been picking up some hazelnuts from the gravel path under my tree. fun.

They're tricky to see on the branches.


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bl@@dy Christmas cards out already in the shops



And mince pies.


----------



## mybike (30 Sep 2022)

Jenkins said:


> A lovely sunny day over here in south east Suffolk. Quite warm in the sunshine other than for the morning commute where a set of thermal boxer shorts under the Bikesters would have come in quite handy.
> 
> To celebrate the start of my weekend, the final grade 2 hair cut of the year was done when I got home from work - from now on I'll let it grow to provide a bit of thermal covering for winter.



Doing the same with my beard. Had to cut a hole today to get food into my mouth.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> Uh oh
> 
> View attachment 662808
> 
> https://www.netweather.tv/live-weather/radar



This is why I cancelled my day's holiday to go walking around Dovedale, today.
At least I'll get paid to be soaking wet now 😂


----------



## rockyroller (30 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> Wide angle lenses never flatter. But if they're worth working for they won't care about your appearance.
> 
> Cars are certainly getting bigger, look at BMW's 'mini'!



my interviewer looked good! argh!
stopped for ice cream on my way home last night. an elder couple pulled into the lot. totally cock-eyed parking. angled poorly & into the spot next to them. I think they just didn't care and / or couldn't do any better / or thought it was ok cuz they were are the edge of the late away from most ppl


----------



## rockyroller (30 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Two downstairs here, and one upstairs in my bedroom. The only one that gets used is the one in the sitting room as it works the back boiler for the radiators.



cool, sounds like an "antique" home? when was it built?


----------



## rockyroller (30 Sep 2022)

it's Friday!


----------



## oldwheels (30 Sep 2022)

Decided to make some pancakes tho’ they are what we used to call crumpets. What we called pancakes are called drop scones in furrin parts. I have a smallish galley kitchen which gets warmed up by the cooker so thought I could achieve two things at once for the same heat ie make pancakes and get warmed up. 
Very nice they are too. SR flour, fine oatmeal, sugar, salt and a splash of oil with some raisins added after mixing with water.
Had to put on the electric light to see what I was doing. I try to avoid using the light as if the bulb goes I will probably need help to replace it since ladders and myself are not a good mix nowadays.


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> Uh oh
> 
> View attachment 662808
> 
> ...



My planned ride this lunchtime's been abandoned given the impending rain. I'll grab a coffee and cake out by car instead rather than being soaked.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I'm on the couch
> 
> old girlfriend's Dad, when we were in our late teens & twenties, used to say the following, when he was done with a day's work, shingling the Cape house: "I'm on the deck" w/ a cocktail in his hand
> 
> I should go pour something



Is the sun below the yardarm?


----------



## postman (30 Sep 2022)

My very quiet neighbour is letting me have apples off her tree,well the tree was put there by someone else.It seems a shame to let them rot so when i fancy one over to the tree i go.Very shortly i will finish todays cleaning and an apple will be had at lunchtime,how fresh can you get.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Sep 2022)

Bollo said:


> The society for the protection of all black bikes (Chair: Bollo) will be in contact shortly



In my defence, I did go round the bike with a black permanent marker touching up all the Stainless steel fixings / screws / bolt heads.


----------



## oldwheels (30 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I can just about remember navigating the road to Tobermory whilst driving a Transit with a trailer attached i wasn't the most popular person



Out of curiosity when was this and unless confidential what were you transporting?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Out of curiosity when was this and unless confidential what were you transporting?



Mid 80's I was towing a car trailer with a rally car on to do the Tour of Mull rally


----------



## DCLane (30 Sep 2022)

Our decorator's running late, so we're spending the weekend and part of next week with stuff from the four big rooms squashed into three smaller ones plus the conservatory. As long as the work's decent, which it seems to be, that's OK.


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2022)

Halfords don't seem to have an email address or phone number on their website and it just directed me to a virtual live chat which couldn't understand my question. I found a number for my local Halfords on their Facebook page but the calls seem to get directed to head office. I got answered and after being put on hold for long enough to read Bleak House and listening to music on hold which sounded like someone learning to play the double bass, I eventually got told my item was in store all along and there are glitches in their notification systems following a software update.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2022)

Here comes the rain


----------



## oldwheels (30 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Mid 80's I was towing a car trailer with a rally car on to do the Tour of Mull rally



Thanks. Not my favourite event as they caused me lots of problems and blocked access to my workshop. There are claims about how much money it brought but in practice we lost money as the shop turnover dropped to a level where it was more profitable to close. 
In the end we just left the island for holidays and I continued to do so every year until now.
I had wooden blocks holding up my boat outside my workshop and every year they were stolen until I just removed them before the event. At post rally celebrations they had pissing contests through our letterbox until I had to remove that also.
I could go on but you may gather I am not a fan.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Sep 2022)

I've just been watching a Sparrowhawk on the roof of my shed. It had just caught its lunch.


----------



## postman (30 Sep 2022)

Fire is on it is cold and wet up here int North.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2022)

It's the weekend


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Sep 2022)

I've been to Dunstabubble. I'm in Hoddesdon now 👍


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2022)

Wet and windy here chez Casa Reynard, although it was dry till just before 3.

I slept well. Swapped the extra blanket on the bed for a fluffy fleece throw and that was much better. Spent the morning doing all outdoor the bits and bobs before the rain came, and then this afternoon, sat down and removed husks from walnuts. I now have about five and a half kilos of de-husked walnuts set to dry, along with a similar quantity that was already done.

Now just sat watching the news. I have a  and some chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The Aldi version of Kit Kat is nice and it's cheaper



The Tesco ones are pretty decent too.


----------



## Jameshow (30 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> The Tesco ones are pretty decent too.



Mundane or what!


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Maybe they will soon be fighting with easter eggs for space on the shelves



I once was in Tesco on Christmas Eve, and they were removing the Christmas lines and putting out the Creme Eggs.  And the posto office in the next village along had Easter eggs on the shelf in November...


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> Wide angle lenses never flatter. But if they're worth working for they won't care about your appearance.
> 
> Cars are certainly getting bigger, look at BMW's 'mini'!



Yep! My original Mini looks positively tiddly next to a new one.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2022)

mybike said:


> I've been picking up some hazelnuts from the gravel path under my tree. fun.
> 
> They're tricky to see on the branches.



Tip - grab the branch and pull them up. It's much easier to see the nuts when looking at the underside of the branches.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2022)

rockyroller said:


> cool, sounds like an "antique" home? when was it built?



About 1890. My teeny, wonky little cottage was originally built as the home of the level crossing keeper for the nearby railway line. The line was re-routed at some point in the 1960s, I think.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Mid 80's I was towing a car trailer with a rally car on to do the Tour of Mull rally



Ooh, what car? Being nosey...

My guess would be either a Mk2 Escort, Vauxhall Chevette or Sunbeam Talbot.


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2022)

Horrible wet evening so I went to Halfords before they lost it again. How anyone can consider driving to retail parks and going shopping just for a day out or whatever is beyond me. I can think of few things more tedious. 😴


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ooh, what car? Being nosey...
> 
> My guess would be either a Mk2 Escort, Vauxhall Chevette or Sunbeam Talbot.



Could be Opel Manta or Ascona


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Thanks. Not my favourite event as they caused me lots of problems and blocked access to my workshop. There are claims about how much money it brought but in practice we lost money as the shop turnover dropped to a level where it was more profitable to close.
> In the end we just left the island for holidays and I continued to do so every year until now.
> I had wooden blocks holding up my boat outside my workshop and every year they were stolen until I just removed them before the event. At post rally celebrations they had pissing contests through our letterbox until I had to remove that also.
> I could go on but you may gather I am not a fan.



That sounds like all the reasons I always get away from here during our rally weekend too.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> Could be Opel Manta or Ascona



True, but usually beyond the reach of a typical clubbie.


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> That sounds like all the reasons I always get away from here during our rally weekend too.



Like a racing friend who lives in Glastonbury.

Always goes on his hols when the festival is on.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2022)

The sky is going orange from yellow !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Sep 2022)

The sky is now going a red colour .
Oh! It has been raining for most of the day .


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2022)

The rain has got even heavier.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ooh, what car? Being nosey...
> 
> My guess would be either a Mk2 Escort, Vauxhall Chevette or Sunbeam Talbot.



I have being to try and remember and i can't be sure as i was doing so much freelancing on service crews around that time for different people and events my best guess would be either Vauxhall Astra 2.0 GTE or Escort MK2 .

They were fun days for sure and i saw some sights and went to some great places


----------



## rockyroller (30 Sep 2022)

Reynard said:


> About 1890. My teeny, wonky little cottage was originally built as the home of the level crossing keeper for the nearby railway line. The line was re-routed at some point in the 1960s, I think.



oh very cool!


----------



## rockyroller (30 Sep 2022)

road trip to Mom's postponed, just as well was gonna rain tomorrow anyway


----------



## Reynard (30 Sep 2022)

Leek & potato soup for supper, followed by a tomato, mozzarella, basil & avocado salad with bread & butter, and finished off with a nice hot  and the last slice of the blackberry & apple upside down cake.


----------



## Jameshow (30 Sep 2022)

getting there!


----------



## postman (30 Sep 2022)

tyred said:


> The rain has got even heavier.


How have you weighed it.


----------



## tyred (30 Sep 2022)

I am considering going out for a pint and a bit of live music but it is extremely wet Decisions, decisions!


----------



## postman (30 Sep 2022)

Tomorrow night at Leeds Arena we shall be watching and listening to The Four Tops and The Temptations,flared trousers wing collared shirt and wide lapels jacket will be worn.I knew if i kept them long enough i could get another night out of them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2022)

Apparently, following a rather beer-fuelled science conversation, I should be measuring my weight in newtons. 678N when I woke this morning. Apparently.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Apparently, following a rather beer-fuelled science conversation, I should be measuring my weight in newtons. 678N when I woke this morning. Apparently.


What'll you be when you go to bed? Bearing in mind the force will be spread over a larger area, and you'll have shrunk by about half an inch since you got up this morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Sep 2022)

classic33 said:


> What'll you be when you go to bed? Bearing in mind the force will be spread over a larger area, and you'll have shrunk by about half an inch since you got up this morning.


After an Indian meal and a couple of beers, I'd add a few dozen newtons.


----------



## classic33 (30 Sep 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> After an Indian meal and a couple of beers, I'd add a few dozen newtons.


There'll be gas created with that lot, which should make you lighter. Then there's the 50+ calories per hour you use whilst sleeping.

Carry on like this and you'll weight nowt in no time!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2022)

PPFDOTM NR


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR


Getting in early?


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2022)

An early night methinks.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (1 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> Tomorrow night at Leeds Arena we shall be watching and listening to The Four Tops and The Temptations,flared trousers wing collared shirts and wide lapels jacket will be worn.I knew if i kept them long enough i could get another night out of them.



ah yes, the '70s ... some things are best forgotten


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2022)

Time for some miles
Damp underfoot and dark


----------



## DCLane (1 Oct 2022)

I'm at an Open Day today, this time giving the presentation / on the course information stand rather than being a parent with child at a different university.



postman said:


> Tomorrow night at Leeds Arena we shall be watching and listening to The Four Tops and The Temptations,flared trousers wing collared shirts and wide lapels jacket will be worn.I knew if i kept them long enough i could get another night out of them.



Riiiight - I'll be just opposite you later this afternoon. Must watch out for the retro fashionista 

You missed a key event in Leeds this week for anyone with a wardrobe of old clothes: https://www.leftbankleeds.org.uk/ev...i-capitalist-book-of-fashion-by-tansy-hopkins


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> I once was in Tesco on Christmas Eve, and they were removing the Christmas lines and putting out the Creme Eggs.  And the posto office in the next village along had Easter eggs on the shelf in November...



When I was working in Halfords years ago we had deliveries of stock to put out . I said that the cycle helmets were Easter Eggs as they looked like them when boxed .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR



Oh! Is it pinchy punchy day?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ah yes, the '70s ... some things are best forgotten
> View attachment 662882



Isn't it amazing that we all seemed to have hair in those days !


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2022)

Mile 26 of hopefully 40 
Time for a fruit bar under a big tree


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Mile 26 of hopefully 40
> Time for a fruit bar under a big tree



That's a big meal !


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> That's a big meal !



Its a big tree 🎄


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't it amazing that we all seemed to have hair in those days !



I've still got hair, just its grey now.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2022)

Morning .
Georgie slept by our feet last night . Well up to about 2.30 and then he went walk about . He came back to our bedroom at 5.30 so Intook him downstairs and let him out . He has since sneaked in to have his breakfast and sneaked back out again . He likes being with us but he must have a very full diary .


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't it amazing that we all seemed to have hair in those days !



Still got mine, it's grey now but still all there and long.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2022)

Good morning. 

Absolutely gerpischening it down outside Have just eaten Marmite on toast with Beautiful Daughter while watching bike touring videos. Now we're going to play Uno.

There may be a camping in the living room event tonight, as I don't have to travel in the morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Still got mine, it's grey now but still all there and long.



Durn hippie.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Durn hippie.



I still come in to fashion inadvertently from time to time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I still come in to fashion inadvertently from time to time.



I know that problem: my kids are wearing 90's style clothes at the moment...


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2022)

Time to go looking for seal pups.


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I know that problem: my kids are wearing 90's style clothes at the moment...



My daughter is always very smug when she meets her friends wearing one of my original old tour t shirts whilst her friends have the HMV replica. I will start framing them soon I think. The t shirts, not her friends.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Oct 2022)

Sunshine and showers today and forecast says we will have rain mostly for the next week tho' tomorrow may be a chance to get out.
Yesterday warnings were being put out that we should not travel due to roads with deep surface water and trees down. The wind did die down about midday and ferries resumed but the Lochaline one had to keep doing shuttle runs to clear the backlog of traffic caused by the Oban connection being off.
Got books to hand into the library today as none of the ones I have are keepers. When it closes any out on loan you can keep apparently but they have nothing currently I would want.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2022)

Quite surprised on our dog walk this morning. Only 50% of drivers were on their mobile phones.. Including a bus driver 😔


----------



## tyred (1 Oct 2022)

Managed to dodge the showers for a four mile walk before my Saturday fry-up. They had black pudding this time so normal service is resumed


----------



## tyred (1 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Quite surprised on our dog walk this morning. Only 50% of drivers were on their mobile phones.. Including a bus driver 😔



Sadly it is far too common and is seemingly considered normal behaviour around here. 

On my walk this morning I saw a woman going pretty quickly with a large handbag on her knees and clearly looking for something in it with both hands off the wheel and eyes off the road.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2022)

First one born a few hours ago.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2022)

Morning all - looks to be a nice & sunny morning out there. I think I'll go for a stroll to get some milk shortly as I've just used the last of the last bottle on my porridge. There will also be a bike ride this afternoon, but I'll have to get through Ipswich before the hoards arrive for the Town's home match.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Quite surprised on our dog walk this morning. Only 50% of drivers were on their mobile phones.. Including a bus driver 😔



I've never seen a bus driver using a mobile while mobile but I have seen a driving instructor happily talking away on his phone, oblivious to the fact that his learner driver had just almost taken me out on a mini-roundabout.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

First parkrun today so I'm knackered!!


----------



## postman (1 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> , and you'll have shrunk by about half an inch since you got up this morning.


And there was me thinking it was the cold and wet weather,well you live and learn.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2022)

Back home now 42 miles completed
Just about to tackle my second cuppa


----------



## oldwheels (1 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Quite surprised on our dog walk this morning. Only 50% of drivers were on their mobile phones.. Including a bus driver 😔



When we had a shop I used to go to wholesalers in Glasgow. In one case I used to arrive before they opened and parked in their car park facing a busy commuter street and traffic lights. Phone use was evident but a surprising number of men were shaving with obviously electric razors and women were applying makeup and doing their hair. Some of both sexes seemed to be still getting dressed.


----------



## Hebe (1 Oct 2022)

My daughter is wearing my jumper and playing my guitar. Better than I do. My work here is done. Although I am more competent at using my bicycle gears to get up hills.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> My daughter is wearing my jumper and playing my guitar. Better than I do. My work here is done. Although I am more competent at using my bicycle gears to get up hills.



I've never considered Jumper Wearing as a skill before.


----------



## Hebe (1 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've never considered Jumper Wearing as a skill before.



Nor me, but when I wear it, it looks a bit threadbare and shabby, whereas when she wears it, it looks understated and perfect. Or maybe that's her rather than the jumper and the benefit of being in your teens.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> My daughter is wearing my jumper and playing my guitar. Better than I do. My work here is done. Although I am more competent at using my bicycle gears to get up hills.



The responsible adult in our house is deffo my teen age daughter🤣🤣🤣


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2022)

Its national blue tits day. Wife and daughter about to jump in the sea with them.



PS it's a ladies open water swimming group


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2022)

Nice stroll with blue sky and windy conditions


----------



## Speicher (1 Oct 2022)

Does anyone on here know about what will happen with trains on Monday? I can imagine that trains tomorrow will be in chaos, but will they be running a normal timetable on Monday morning?

Or is that anyone's guess?


----------



## mybike (1 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Decided to make some pancakes tho’ they are what we used to call crumpets. What we called pancakes are called drop scones in furrin parts. I have a smallish galley kitchen which gets warmed up by the cooker so thought I could achieve two things at once for the same heat ie make pancakes and get warmed up.
> Very nice they are too. SR flour, fine oatmeal, sugar, salt and a splash of oil with some raisins added after mixing with water.
> Had to put on the electric light to see what I was doing. I try to avoid using the light as if the bulb goes I will probably need help to replace it since ladders and myself are not a good mix nowadays.



My wife is partial to Scots pancakes/drop scones. She once went into a bakery to ask for the latter & was told that if they drop them they wouldn't sell them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone on here know about what will happen with trains on Monday? I can imagine that trains tomorrow will be in chaos, but will they be running a normal timetable on Monday morning?
> 
> Or is that anyone's guess?



It's a guess but there will be a lot of trains in the wrong place first thing, slowly getting back to normal over a couple of days.


----------



## Speicher (1 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a guess but there will be a lot of trains in the wrong place first thing, slowly getting back to normal over a couple of days.



So someone travelling back from London on Monday morning could just leave a bit later, 11am rather than 9am and hope for the best.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2022)

Hope it doesn’t disrupt the London Marathon too much tomorrow. Lots of runners raise vast sums for charities and it would be a shame if some can’t run now.


----------



## mybike (1 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Tip - grab the branch and pull them up. It's much easier to see the nuts when looking at the underside of the branches.



The tree is over an arch, I mostly look up at them.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone on here know about what will happen with trains on Monday? I can imagine that trains tomorrow will be in chaos, but will they be running a normal timetable on Monday morning?
> 
> Or is that anyone's guess?



As said, many trains will be in the wrong place to operate a normal service. Check the timetables on the train companies website for updates.


----------



## Speicher (1 Oct 2022)

I have another question, on a tragic subject. I watched the news last night. The shelling on the cars in a queue - was that in Ukraine with people returning to Russia, or the other way round?


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have another question, on a tragic subject. I watched the news last night. The shelling on the cars in a queue - was that in Ukraine with people returning to Russia, or the other way round?



This is what it says on the web.


The convoy was hit as people were preparing to travel to the Russian-occupied part of the region to pick up their relatives and also deliver humanitarian aid.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> So someone travelling back from London on Monday morning could just leave a bit later, 11am rather than 9am and hope for the best.


I'd think so but there are no guarantees.


----------



## Speicher (1 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> This is what it says on the web.
> 
> 
> The convoy was hit as people were preparing to travel to the Russian-occupied part of the region to pick up their relatives and also deliver humanitarian aid.



Thank you. I watched the headlines twice and still did not understand.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2022)

Brrr


----------



## mybike (1 Oct 2022)

Took Cassie along the canal this morning. We met another, very enthusiastic, dog coming the other way, who nudged her into the water. Couldn't see her, so got down & found her harness & used it to get her out. MrsMY insisted on giving her a shower when we got home.





She's never been keen on water!


----------



## Hebe (1 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> Took Cassie along the canal this morning. We met another, very enthusiastic, dog coming the other way, who nudged her into the water. Couldn't see her, so got down & found her harness & used it to get her out. MrsMY insisted on giving her a shower when we got home.
> View attachment 662903
> 
> 
> She's never been keen on water!



Poor Cassie!


----------



## mybike (1 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Hope it doesn’t disrupt the London Marathon too much tomorrow. Lots of runners raise vast sums for charities and it would be a shame if some can’t run now.



And they cause disruption for people wishing to go to church. I fail to see how sponsering a person to do something is better than just giving to the charity.


----------



## postman (1 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have another question, on a tragic subject. I watched the news last night. The shelling on the cars in a queue - was that in Ukraine with people returning to Russia, or the other way round?


I will sleep better tonght knowing two world powers are in safe hands.One is a mental case and the other should be in a dementia care home,what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Day 1 of a long weekend, which at the moment I could really do with.





postman said:


> I will sleep better tonght knowing two world powers are in safe hands.One is a mental case and the other should be in a dementia care home,what could possibly go wrong.



I can think of more than just two world powers that fit that description


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I can think of more than just two world powers that fit that description



Where the third?!🤔🤔🤔

Holed up in no10 hoping the press will go away. 

Along with Scofield and centre parks!🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2022)

I've just cleaned all the windows as the forecast says no rain for a couple of days. 

Ergo: it rained


----------



## Speicher (1 Oct 2022)

I had a choice of weather this morning. Get wet by going into the back garden, or stay dry by going in the front garden.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

Fixed a broken spoke does that count as a bike ride?!!


----------



## dave r (1 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Fixed a broken spoke does that count as a bike ride?!!



Only if you went for a test ride afterwards.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2022)

Bright blue skies now but 10 minutes ago it hammered it down for all of 2 minutes


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I can think of more than just two world powers that fit that description



Thanks, now we all feel better.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Oct 2022)

Another day of sunshine and torrential rain showers and quite a strong wind.
Went up to visit my wildlife pal and his road gets worse for the first 500 yards every time I go. This is in dispute with Forestry who keep changing their official name. They destroyed it in the first place when removing timber but are loath to accept responsibility. Fortunately my Peugeot Partner has better ground clearance than the Berlingo so it is not a problem so long as speed is kept down. I used to cycle up but am loath to risk the trike on this road.
He had been out since about 0600 this morning looking for venison on the hoof but failed to bag any and a bit sleepy so I did not stay long. He says like the rest of us these early mornings are getting a bit much for him now.
First rally nut with a Fiat Panda displaying rally team stickers. I hope to get one more run out on the trike before it gets too dangerous.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2022)

It looked nice and sunny but a little bit breezy but I decided to go out for a cycle ride anyway . After 3 miles I decided to do a short ride instead of the longer planned ride . The strong head wind and some solid looking cloud on the horizon made me think that I could get caught in some rain . I carried on a bit further to complete my loop . I did 6.5 miles in the end . I stopped a couple of times to see what the wildlife was doing .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2022)

We have decided to grow space hoppers for a change this year.


----------



## Hebe (1 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I had a choice of weather this morning. Get wet by going into the back garden, or stay dry by going in the front garden.


My cats are convinced that’s how weather works! They are often disappointed by the rain seeming to outwit them.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2022)

Beer tempura battered chips for tea. 🍟


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone on here know about what will happen with trains on Monday? I can imagine that trains tomorrow will be in chaos, but will they be running a normal timetable on Monday morning?
> 
> Or is that anyone's guess?


They'll all be in the wrong place tomorrow morning, but most should be where they should be tomorrow night.

Other than that, your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's a guess but there will be a lot of trains in the wrong place first thing, slowly getting back to normal over a couple of days.


Just in time for Wednesday/the 5th?


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

Bake off catch up!!


----------



## Hebe (1 Oct 2022)

Chocolate chip cookie dough made and chilling in the fridge overnight. Which feels frustratingly unresolved .


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2022)

Lovely mild and sunny day here chez Casa Reynard, albeit a very blustery one.

Slept really well, and overslept majorly. Ooops. Woke up just in time to throw some clobber on and listen to Arsenal v Spuds. Good win for us, looking forward to watching MOTD later. Also listened to the qually from Singapore (now watching the highlights) and then spent the afternoon removing walnuts from husks.

And then at tea time I hopped onto Wiggy #2, the Chartres to check out another pair of trees in a hedgerow fairly close to home. You can't reach any of the lower branches there - they're all a good 8 to 10 feet above the ground - so I worked on the premise that today's gale would've brought down a fair few since I saw someone picking there on Thursday. I was right. An hour's furkling filled me a 20 litre pannier bag to the point of overflowing and made the ride back home a bit wobbly and lopsided. I could barely lift the bag to get it onto the rack... 

Really creaky now, it's surprisingly hard work. A hot bath called for later, methinks.

Almost time to make myself a hot chocolate and settle down for MOTD.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2022)

I've just been watching a utube vid of how Tunnocks Teacakes are made.


----------



## tyred (1 Oct 2022)

Replacement window winder fitted to the Czech patient and I have the skinned knuckles to prove it. Working inside a car door is never fun. 

The switch decided to fall apart so and I spent ages trying to locate all the bits from the ground but I got them and the switch was successfully re-assembled and works fine. Not entirely happy as the window still doesn't quite go up square and drops slightly at the front as it goes up for reasons I can't determine but it works and will do. 

I wonder what will go wrong with it next week. 

Sixteen miles completed on my single speed Pioneer, the first proper ride without gears since the night I got knocked off it almost a year ago now. Wasn't as difficult as I thought it might me. I love the simplicity of single speed and hope to get back to riding fixed in the future but will use a freewheel for now.


----------



## tyred (1 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just been watching a utube vid of how Tunnocks Teacakes are made.



And do you still want to eat them?


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

Toast and pate again for me tonight 2nd tub!!


----------



## Reynard (1 Oct 2022)

Chilli, rice and all the trimmings for me earlier this evening


----------



## Jameshow (1 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Chilli, rice and all the trimmings for me earlier this evening



Spag bol here cooked by my 12yo son!


----------



## classic33 (1 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Spag bol here cooked by my 12yo son!


Slave driver!
Making a minor do the cooking.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't it amazing that we all seemed to have hair in those days !



haha yes & no ears


----------



## rockyroller (1 Oct 2022)

got out for a wet ride today


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2022)

I the walk to get the milk this morning was done under clear skies, warm sunshine and what appeared to be light winds which lulled me into a false sense of security. The bike ride was done under clear skies, warm sunshune, but a very stiff breeze which wasn't noticable earlier as the walk was mostly protected from the wind wile the ride was done in much more open areas. 

No matter as I really enjoyed both outings - listening to "Fighting Talk" on the walk and the football and F1 qualifying on the ride. I may have also eaten too much for dinner to make up for the energy used.


----------



## postman (2 Oct 2022)

Back from the show,The Four Tops were brilliant sadly they failed to sing some of MY faves but they have so many to chose from.So i have downloaded my faves on to Spotify.It seems The Drifters might be floating our way,got to see them also.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2022)

Think I'd better do an Upsy Daisy and find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Think I'd better do an Upsy Daisy and find my bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



As I have said before, look under the two cats!


----------



## rockyroller (2 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> Back from the show,The Four Tops were brilliant sadly they failed to sing some of MY faves



I immediately thought of "My Girl" but that was The Temptations


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2022)

Right just going out for a ride


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2022)

Time for Breakfast with Tinybug.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2022)

Morning .
It is grey and raining here . Despite that Georgie seems to have gone out after eating some of his breakfast .
We are having a chap come and look at our has boiler today . Strange how we pay people to look at things !


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2022)

I've been playing CycleChat roulette! 
Go to What's new and touch on a subject and see what comes up ! 
It's amazing what subject appears! Something that you did know you were interested in !


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2022)

I won't know if Ernie is visiting until Tuesday..


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2022)

I was just watching a gardener on the TV just now planting daffodil bulbs into a pot . He said that you can mix them up . Yellow , white , you will be amazed at what will come up !

Onions !


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2022)

A nice 21 miles
Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa went down well but wasn't one of my best brew's


----------



## Jameshow (2 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Right just going out for a ride



Bit late aren't you?!! 🚴🚴🚴


----------



## Jameshow (2 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A nice 21 miles
> Garden birds have been fed
> First cuppa went down well but wasn't one of my best brew's



And he's back!!


----------



## Jameshow (2 Oct 2022)

Sunday morning folks.....


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Bit late aren't you?!! 🚴🚴🚴



For me yes normally go between 5.00 and 5.30 am but had a lay in today


----------



## oldwheels (2 Oct 2022)

Grey morning with sun trying to break through the cloud cover. No idea what today's weather will be but I suspect showers again.
Saw a lone yacht in the Sound yesterday. By this time most will be out of the water for the winter as probably only insured afloat till end of September. Perhaps a straggler stormbound somewhere with the recent gales and trying to get back to base.
The Sound of Mull is an unpredictable place to sail at the best of times but in bad weather can be a nightmare as winds of variable strength and direction can hit at any time.
Nearest I ever came to disaster was about 6 weeks after having a kidney removed I had a learner on the helm of my Wayfarer dinghy when a gust hit us and the learner held on to the main sheet. I saw water beginning to lap over the lee gunnel and my thought was " If we go over I am dead and I should really be sitting by the fire with my feet up". Fortunately her foot slipped and she fell and let go of the main and rudder and we came upright into the wind. Great dinghy the Wayfarer. She was called Uisg meaning gull.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2022)

Georgie has left us with a dead mouse in one of our rooms . I think it's dead ! It's head is in one place and the body in another .


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2022)

My granddaughter, 14 going on 23, is about to referee a football match that will make her a qualified FA referee.


----------



## Hebe (2 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My granddaughter, 14 going on 23, is about to referee a football match that will make her a qualified FA referee.


That's brilliant 💪 🏆

Weather was utter rubbish here first thing so I went for a swim. Now I have a  and am waiting for the last batch of cookies to come out of the oven. Meanwhile the  has appeared.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2022)

Second cuppa was better than first
I wonder if that last piece of chocolate cake is still at my parents house or will they have eaten it ?


----------



## Hebe (2 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Second cuppa was better than first
> I wonder if that last piece of chocolate cake is still at my parents house or will they have eaten it ?



Enquiring minds need to know


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2022)

Out yesterday taking pictures of pumpkin fields and canning factory. Most canned pumpkin in The States is grown near me, due to a quirk of climate and soil conducive to growing the Madison Pumpkin, favored by canners.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

According to the US Naval Observatory, part of the US Department Of Defense, the clock on this device is 4.5613 seconds slow!


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Out yesterday taking pictures of pumpkin fields and canning factory. Most canned pumpkin in The States is grown near me, due to a quirk of climate and soil conducive to growing the Madison Pumpkin, favored by canners.


Ever considered building a pumpkin chucker?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Ever considered building a pumpkin chucker?



Wouldn't people get squashed?


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Georgie has left us with a dead mouse in one of our rooms . I think it's dead ! It's head is in one place and the body in another .



I think you surmise correctly.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wouldn't people get squashed?


Possibly, but I can't recall seeing anyone trying to catch one that's been "chucked".


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Possibly, but I can't recall seeing anyone trying to catch one that's been "chucked".



And I haven't seen anyone successfully evade one either.


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2022)

If the pumpkins get squashed, you will find that pumpkins pie are squared.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I immediately thought of "My Girl" but that was The Temptations


Your girl was in The Temptations!!
You must be proud of her.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And I haven't seen anyone successfully evade one either.


You willing to give it a go?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> You willing to give it a go?



Lord, no! Gourd help anyone who does.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lord, no! Gourd help anyone who does.


Not going yellow are you, you could be a first in the field.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2022)

Here we go again...


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Here we go again...


Anywhere good...

You courting disaster!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2022)

Dry here 
Walk around the long block completed
Time for a bacon sandwich


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I think you surmise correctly.



It's always good to get a second opinion !


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Lights out in two minutes!


----------



## Speicher (2 Oct 2022)

I now have a new friend. He ruffled my feathers a bit at first.


----------



## Hebe (2 Oct 2022)

I now have a "little red courgette" ear worm 
Anyway. Went for a quick 5miles on the bike while the sun was out. It now has absolutely no untoward clunks when freewheeling. I have tired legs though after both swimming and cycling on the same day. Less triathlon more Centre Parcs.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Enquiring minds need to know



It had all gone, I was not impressed had to make do with a biscuit instead


----------



## Hebe (2 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It had all gone, I was not impressed had to make do with a biscuit instead


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2022)

This is my visor held together with tape and 2 vice grips.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Here we go again...


Come day, go day, 
wishing my heart it was sunday,
its butternut all the week,
but its whiskey on a Sunday...


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Oct 2022)

That's gonna be one hell of a cycle helmet when you're finished.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> This is my visor held together with tape and 2 vice grips.


The "beak" is making it look more French style.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> This is my visor held together with tape and 2 vice grips.



I didn't realise cycling had become _that _dangerous in the UK.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Oct 2022)

Weather turned out not too bad so made a dash out on my trike. Not good as in the first couple of miles 20 or 30 cars passed me. Not one acknowledged that I had pulled over to let them pass which is not normal for here when about 95% do give a toot or flash of hazards or a wave if coming towards me.
Make of that what you will.
Turned back and went to check out a possible off road route but the surface is not suitable so came back home. 
On the way back on our local 3 miles of double track I was doing 58mph and was passed just before a blind corner by a white hatchback as tho' I was standing still. Could not even guess at their speed and did not catch the reg number.
This is the kind of thing we have to put up with for the next couple of weeks and that is the end of any trike trips until this madness has passed.
We did get some revenge a few years ago when we had a load of empty hogsheads coming from Buckie. The lorry was delayed by rally traffic and the driver was not best pleased. I got every spare worker and we got the casks off double quick but he had 20 minutes to get the ferry 21 miles away on mostly single track road. I did phone ahead to ask the ferry to wait [which they did] but the truck had triple air horns on his cab and we could hear him blasting until he vanished over the hill 4 miles away. He later told us it was great fun and he never saw so many cars heading for the ditches before.
We also trapped 3 rally cars in the distillery yard with no permission as casks were piled around them.
You may surmise I am not a fan.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2022)

Having added my mother's debit card to my digital wallet as part of a gradual taking over her financial affairs, I've just managed to accidentally buy myself a beer with her card. I think I've reset the wallet so that it comes out of my account. I'll have to try it out now....


----------



## tyred (2 Oct 2022)

Twenty-two miles today on the single speed and I risked a somewhat hilly route this time.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Having added my mother's debit card to my digital wallet as part of a gradual taking over her financial affairs,* I've just managed to accidentally buy myself a beer *with her card. I think I've reset the wallet so that it comes out of my account. I'll have to try it out now....


Did you accidentally drink it as well?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Having added my mother's debit card to my digital wallet as part of a gradual taking over her financial affairs, I've just managed to accidentally buy myself a beer with her card. I think I've reset the wallet so that it comes out of my account. I'll have to try it out now....



Oops, cheers mum!


----------



## oldwheels (2 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Having added my mother's debit card to my digital wallet as part of a gradual taking over her financial affairs, I've just managed to accidentally buy myself a beer with her card. I think I've reset the wallet so that it comes out of my account. I'll have to try it out now....



Power of Attorney? 
No idea if this is UK wide on only Scotland but my son has Lasting Power of Attorney which means if I get 
ga ga he can get complete control over my life including financial affairs.
Ordinary P of A only covers finance but this other covers every aspect of any remaining life.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Oct 2022)

A large bird dropped a salvo on my car so I went out to wash off the offending muck . I then decided to wax my car . I haven't done it for a while as it has either been too sunny or raining . Today was just right .


----------



## Jameshow (2 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Having added my mother's debit card to my digital wallet as part of a gradual taking over her financial affairs, I've just managed to accidentally buy myself a beer with her card. I think I've reset the wallet so that it comes out of my account. I'll have to try it out now....


I think I must do that - mum brought a Ryobi one cordless hedge trimmer! V jealous!!


----------



## postman (2 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My granddaughter, 14 going on 23, is about to referee a football match that will make her a qualified FA referee.


A big well done from me,don't let anyone tell you you can't do that or anything you fancy.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2022)

Was a lovely mild and sunny but rather blustery day here chez Casa Reynard.

Did not sleep well (too achey after yesterday, and brain wouldn't switch off), so slept in a bit again. Prepped the fruit and topping for a crumble, and then listened to the F1 from Singapore while enjoying a  and a sausage sandwich.

After the race, I went walnutting again - to my favourite tree this time. As it's been picked clean to well above head height, this is now a furkle on hands and knees job. The blustery wind worked in my favour, and I picked a whole wicker basket full. Most of them are out of the husks already, so just need to set them out to dry. Today's haul tops out at six kilos.

Had soup, a sausage roll and crumble and custard for supper. The crumble is lush - it's apple, pear & blackberry. 

Now watching the F1 highlights.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Ever considered building a pumpkin chucker?



No, but I took pictures of the University's at the big contests, They just had a trebuchet, not a long-range field artillery looking thing running off compressed air like the big players. Those contests were held near Morton, Illinois as a part of the annual Pumpkin Festival, which has been held since the 1970's.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> No, but I took pictures of the University's at the big contests, They just had a trebuchet, not a long-range field artillery looking thing running off compressed air like the big players. Those contests were held near Morton, Illinois as a part of the annual Pumpkin Festival, which has been held since the 1970's.


You ever take part/help out?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> You ever take part/help out?



I took the pictures, the trebuchet was for the students to play with.


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I took the pictures, the trebuchet was for the students to play with.


Short flights by the students?


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2022)

I have just cut my fingernails.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Oct 2022)

Plum crumble and custard...

Wanted ginger cheesecake but wasn't allowed it as the crumble is older...


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> A big well done from me,don't let anyone tell you you can't do that or anything you fancy.



Thank you, from her.. She paid for the course at a local college herself by doing chores. 
She's now reffed enough matches of the correct sort to be qualified


----------



## Bollo (2 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Power of Attorney?
> No idea if this is UK wide on only Scotland but my son has Lasting Power of Attorney which means if I get
> ga ga he can get complete control over my life including financial affairs.
> Ordinary P of A only covers finance but this other covers every aspect of any remaining life.



Probably not in the spirit of mundane news but I can fill this one in. It used to be that a single PoA covered everything, but now there are two PoAs, one covering finance and the other health and welfare. More often than not you’d apply to the Office of the Public Guardian (awesome name) for both.

Along with my mum we have PoA for my dad, who has severe dementia - he’s currently sectioned after “being a pickle” when admitted to hospital after a fall.

You need to apply for a PoA while the person granting the power is deemed to have the mental capacity to make that decision. Leave it too late and you’ll have to apply to the Guardian to approve each and every health or finance related decision, which gets very expensive very quickly. To give a very practical example, Pa B needed new glasses but it was impossible to perform an eye test on him. Really, the opticians learned a valuable lesson. Without my PoA he would have been in limbo, likely specless and effectively blind.

If you have an elderly or vulnerable relative who you feel might need assistance with their finances or health, discuss a PoA now.

This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Oct 2022)

Snetterton today for the 750 motor club meeting. I didn't bother with the racing, but simply used the place as a free car park (I have a season ticket for the MSV circuits) while I went out into the Norfolk countryside on my bike for a couple of hours. 

Being in Norfolk probably explains this


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2022)

Ooooooooo, photos of Lando Norris in his undercrackers...


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ooooooooo, photos of Lando Norris in his undercrackers...


On MOTD!


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> On MOTD!



Naw, on the Book of Faces.


----------



## dave r (2 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ooooooooo, photos of Lando Norris in his undercrackers...



You watch your blood pressure!


----------



## classic33 (2 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> You watch your blood pressure!


She'll be laying down, away from the book of faces, for a short while.


----------



## Reynard (2 Oct 2022)

Don't worry gents, I haven't melted or anything like that.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Oct 2022)

Yesterday afternoon, a young woman appeared top right on my CC home page. She was called Nicole and she seemed keen to give me a massage at my home or hotel. Did any of you have a similar message? I wouldn't want our appointments to clash.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2022)

Anyways, time to find my bed - under the cats. Have to say, @Speicher was spot on! 

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (3 Oct 2022)

Bollo said:


> If you have an elderly or vulnerable relative who you feel might need assistance with their finances or health, discuss a PoA now.


I understand POA ends at death?


----------



## rockyroller (3 Oct 2022)

Wifey decided tonight would be the 1st nite we turn on the heat ... it does feel nice


----------



## Speicher (3 Oct 2022)

@rockyroller 

Yes, the person holding a Power of Attorney is not necessarily the person who will act as Executor of the Will. 

In the UK you do not need to use a Solicitor to create a Power of Attorney (Health or Finance). You can download the forms and then get them witnessed.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2022)

There's a beautifully colourful sky this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2022)

A belated good morning to you all


----------



## Jameshow (3 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Wifey decided tonight would be the 1st nite we turn on the heat ... it does feel nice



Tmi....


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2022)

I had my shower on Nighttime leccy rate but missed toasting my breakfast bagels by the 07:30 cut off rate by a few minutes!


----------



## oldwheels (3 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Was a lovely mild and sunny but rather blustery day here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Did not sleep well (too achey after yesterday, and brain wouldn't switch off), so slept in a bit again. Prepped the fruit and topping for a crumble, and then listened to the F1 from Singapore while enjoying a  and a sausage sandwich.
> 
> ...



Re the walnuts. When at school we used stand below the tree and throw sticks as high as possible to dislodge any on the point of falling. Helensbugh had wide side streets with generous pavement space and the trees overhung the pavement so we were not on any private land.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I understand POA ends at death?



Never bothered to check but I imagine that to be the case. In my case the person holding POA is also executor so no conflict anyway.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Oct 2022)

Another damp day and high winds forecast for later tho' probably not enough to get ferries cancelled.
I can never understand people who come here to live without doing any research.
On FB somebody asked if there any things not available here that they would like. Lots replies wanting all sorts of things which are in fact available here and have been for many years.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2022)

Just learnt that you can divert calls to another number on Apple phones so that's good.
In other news garden birds have been fed
First cuppa went down well


----------



## Jameshow (3 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Another damp day and high winds forecast for later tho' probably not enough to get ferries cancelled.
> I can never understand people who come here to live without doing any research.
> On FB somebody asked if there any things not available here that they would like. Lots replies wanting all sorts of things which are in fact available here and have been for many years.



I remember crewing on a sailing yacht and spending most of the week holed up in loch linnie! The Skippers wife wouldn't sail in more than f4!!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There's a beautifully colourful sky this morning.



It was pretty here to!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Just learnt that you can divert calls to another number on Apple phones so that's good.
> In other news garden birds have been fed
> First cuppa went down well



To anyone ?
I'd like to divert all my scam calls to No 10!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> @rockyroller
> 
> Yes, the person holding a Power of Attorney is not necessarily the person who will act as Executor of the Will.
> 
> In the UK you do not need to use a Solicitor to create a Power of Attorney (Health or Finance). You can download the forms and then get them witnessed.



I think there have been some scams where they have taken over people's houses.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Oct 2022)

Morning .
I didn't have a very good night's sleep . Georgie slept well by our feet and didn't bother us . He only got up when I had to go for a wander, I then let him out as it wasn't long before I got up .


----------



## Jenkins (3 Oct 2022)

Morning all. It started off a bit grey this morning, but it's brightening up quite nicely. Coffee number 1 has been consumed. The recycling bin needs to be retrieved from the end of the path and returned to its normal place by the back door now it's been emptied. All that's planned for today is a trip into town to get a birthday card for my half brother and then off in the other direction to get some food for work this week.


----------



## Jameshow (3 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> I didn't have a very good night's sleep . Georgie slept well by our feet and didn't bother us . He only got up when I had to go for a wander, I then let him out as it wasn't long before I got up .



Try a 12 yo boy in your bed half the night! 12 you read it right! 
What's that all about!🤔🤣🤔🤣🤔🤣


----------



## rockyroller (3 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Tmi....



hahahaha lol omg too funny


----------



## DCLane (3 Oct 2022)

"You've been awarded a trophy: Eleven years in" - https://www.cyclechat.net/members/dclane.18206/trophies

What? How? Why?


----------



## postman (3 Oct 2022)

In Goosnargh cleaning.Just finished the housework, brew then the garden. Crap sleep last night hate the bed.And I need shave and shower,I hate my routine being disturbed.but it seems pointless getting showered only to get sweaty and dirty anyway back the the chores now.


----------



## Hebe (3 Oct 2022)

The Mister and I sorted out mutual POAs and wills over lockdown. I still need to do an extra sheet to cover my wishes for my bikes, cameras, instruments and wool stash.
Couch to 5k week5 under way. This is the tough one.


----------



## Speicher (3 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> The Mister and I sorted out mutual POAs and wills over lockdown. I still need to do an extra sheet to cover my wishes for my bikes, cameras, instruments and wool stash.
> Couch to 5k week5 under way. This is the tough one.



I would need an extra sheet for the wool, fabrics, duvet covers and pillowcases.


----------



## Jameshow (3 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> The Mister and I sorted out mutual POAs and wills over lockdown. I still need to do an extra sheet to cover my wishes for my bikes, cameras, instruments and wool stash.
> Couch to 5k week5 under way. This is the tough one.



Pm with my details ...!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Speicher (3 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I would need an extra sheet for the wool, fabrics, duvet covers and pillowcases.



And the books!


----------



## Speicher (3 Oct 2022)

In other news from Hundred Acre Wood, there are now no houses up for sale in this street. The two houses on the market are "sold subject to contract". 

My guess is that before the end of the year, another one will be on the market.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I remember crewing on a sailing yacht and spending most of the week holed up in loch linnie! The Skippers wife wouldn't sail in more than f4!!



Been there, done that but def. more than F4. Been stuck in L. Sunart for several days also in a 19ft boat.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> My guess is that before the end of the year, another one will be on the market.



Yes we are expecting one to go on sale soon


----------



## postman (3 Oct 2022)

How can such a little apple tree have such a root system,it went everywhere. I am tired and irritable.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Oct 2022)

Been down to fill my car tank with diesel @ 188.9p. I like to keep a pretty full tank in case I want to go off island suddenly and so one thing less to bother about.
While down there I am pretty sure I saw the white hatchback which passed me yesterday at some insane speed. Couple of guys out fiddling with the wheels and competitor number 67 on a sticker on the side but no proof it actually was them.
Called at the pharmacy for a top up of some meds. No idea why I have started calling it Pharmacy as it is the Chemist. Must be some subliminal influence somewhere.
Calmac can be a bit annoying sometimes.
A text tells me the 17.10 may be delayed due to an abnormal load which is fair enough. They then continue after 5 minutes or so on another text that foot passengers with onward connections should get an earlier ferry just in case of delays. Anybody with a bit of brain should be able to work that out for themselves surely.
They then repeat the whole thing 10 minutes later so 4 text messages when one would do.
It is now raining steadily so any outside jobs are cancelled.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> How can such a little apple tree have such a root system,it went everywhere. I am tired and irritable.



I have a Rowan tree in the garden and the root system extends at least 20 feet and probably more as I have not tried digging anywhere further.


----------



## Speicher (3 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yes we are expecting one to go on sale soon



Here? or where you are? 

There are only about forty houses in this street. Some houses change owners every four/five years. Some of the houses have the same occupants as when they were new circa 1970.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Here? or where you are?



Here where I am


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2022)

Still, mild and very occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, but two afternoons spent furkling on hands and knees for walnuts haven't done my hips and back any favours. Had a row with the parental unit this morning.

The walnuts I brought in on Saturday need the husks removing and sorting as a fair few feel empty-ish. I'm the kind of person who lobs everything into the bag and then deals with it later as it's easier to keep track of where you've picked from that way. I told mum to wait on cleaning them as I've run out of cardboard trays to spread them out to dry on account of also having three trays full of apples and two trays full of tomatoes, and that I will pick up some extra ones when I go to Tesco on Wednesday. Daft biddy decided to get up early this morning to clean them, presenting me with a fait accompli. So I now have to go into town this afternoon to get another batch of trays (the nuts go mouldy very quickly if you don't spread them out to dry after removing the husks), and then I still have to sort through at least four kilos of nuts to look for the empty ones. Not to mention that the things I actually planned on doing today have gone south as a result. I know she means well, but aaaaaaaaaaargh! 

Anyways, I have also made a big pot of minestrone soup for later, which I'm very much looking forward to.

It is also time for luncheon. Hopefully I'll feel less grumpy after.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2022)

I've just hung up 50% of my new net curtains.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with cheddar & chutney, one with sliced avocado, plus a pear, a nectarine and the obligatory two


----------



## Jameshow (3 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Been there, done that but def. more than F4. Been stuck in L. Sunart for several days also in a 19ft boat.



This was a 45' ferro yacht and the conditions were perfect f7-8 so annoying!


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2022)

Time I toddled off on the Great Cardboard Tray hunt.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just hung up 50% of my new net curtains.



Now hung up the other 50%.


----------



## Hebe (3 Oct 2022)

My swimming goggle delivery is one stop away.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> How can such a little apple tree have such a root system,it went everywhere. I am tired and irritable.



I'm guessing the tree is a bit annoyed as well.


----------



## postman (3 Oct 2022)

The little apple 🍎 tree is out,dug that part of the garden over then raked it.Then it was time for an afternoon brew and two biscuits, then and I don't know how I fell asleep on the sofa,I have been out for two hours,just woken up at five forty.ha ha.


----------



## Jameshow (3 Oct 2022)

Mums away pizza and chips in the lounge kids!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Jameshow (3 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> The little apple 🍎 tree is out,dug that part of the garden over then raked it.Then it was time for an afternoon brew and two biscuits, then and I don't know how I fell asleep on the sofa,I have been out for two hours,just woken up at five forty.ha ha.



Poor apple tree. 
Mine has loads of apples this year and it's only 5ft nothing!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now hung up the other 50%.



One side took an early lead but then the other side equalised and the result was a draw.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Been there, done that but def. more than F4. Been stuck in L. Sunart for several days also in a 19ft boat.



As an addition to my earlier post re bad weather. Six boats were on our annual “ cabbage cruise (so called because one year somebody brought a giant cabbage which lasted us all week). We reckoned to anchor off Crinan but after hearing the shipping forecast we were in the sea lock like rabbits down a burrow. In there for 3 days and had a cruise on one boat up the canal to the summit and back. After leaving the Dorus Mor was pretty rough and we could see the whole hull including fin keel on the Hunter 19 in front as she crested the waves. Exciting times.


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2022)

I am now the proud owner of four cardboard trays. The walnuts will be dealt with in the morning. Also got lucky on sticker while in Tesco - picked up a load of hot dogs, two packs of Wensleydale cheese and two large tubs of raspberry yoghurt.

Took the opportunity while I was in town to check out the modelling department in the cycle shop (they also do haberdashery and toys as well as bicycles) and look for some solutions to the problems that had left me stumped with the Higman model. I've got this itch about wanting to work on it again. Moseying at stuff in person is far more useful IMHO than scrolling through pictures on a screen, and I now have two 30cm lengths of 4mm plastic box section from their architectural modelling range, and a sheet of fine wire mesh. Hopefully I can now finish the roll cage, then make the seat and the sides of the cab.

Cats have been fed (Felix AGAIL with turkey & liver) and soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> My swimming goggle delivery is one stop away.



Amazon just started showing us this info. very cool


----------



## rockyroller (3 Oct 2022)

the other day I was lazy & ordered 2 little bottles of my favorite glue. turned out I ordered 2 packs of 6, so now I have 12! ugh that's like a 5 year supply! anybody need something glued? I don't deserve to be hired for that new job & interviewed for. I hope they realize that ...


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Amazon just started showing us this info. very cool



I get this with my cat litter and cat food deliveries from Zooplus. Exciting times!


----------



## Jameshow (3 Oct 2022)

Wife coming home - brace for impact! this could be bouncy...!


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> the other day I was lazy & ordered 2 little bottles of my favorite glue. turned out I ordered 2 packs of 6, so now I have 12! ugh that's like a 5 year supply! anybody need something glued? I don't deserve to be hired for that new job & interviewed for. I hope they realize that ...



I think we're all guilty of having done that at some point or other... I now have a serious excess of A5 punched pockets.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2022)

Dark outside already


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Dark outside already



Don't worry, it will officially be lighter again in mid March


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Don't worry, it will officially be lighter again in mid March



That's a long time away


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Here? or where you are?
> 
> There are only about forty houses in this street. Some houses change owners every four/five years. Some of the houses have the same occupants as when they were new circa 1970.



I always thought you lived next door


----------



## Speicher (3 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I always thought you lived next door



Are you Mr Benn?


----------



## Hebe (3 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> the other day I was lazy & ordered 2 little bottles of my favorite glue. turned out I ordered 2 packs of 6, so now I have 12! ugh that's like a 5 year supply! anybody need something glued? I don't deserve to be hired for that new job & interviewed for. I hope they realize that ...



I have a friend who accidentally ordered 2 new potatoes rather than the 2 boxes of potatoes she wanted. We have all been there.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Oct 2022)

Someone in Suffolk has won one of the £1,000,000 prizes on the Premium Bonds



As I've not had a phone call from NS&I and there was nobody waiting outside my house when I got home this afternoon, I think it's safe to say it wasn't me


----------



## Reynard (3 Oct 2022)

Lovely supper of minestrone soup, a cheese and onion pasty and a portion of apple, blackberry & pear crumble and custard.

The world is a very good place right now.


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> I think we're all guilty of having done that at some point or other... I now have a serious excess of A5 punched pockets.



I got caught out by some small wooden figures, they were half price, I wouldn't have brought them at full price, the website looked UK, after I ordered them the first tracking E-Mail I got said they'd cleared the Chicago sorting office, the last one I had said the package was at UK customs, if I'd realised they would come from the USA I wouldn't have ordered them.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Are you Mr Benn?



😊


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Someone in Suffolk has won one of the £1,000,000 prizes on the Premium Bonds
> 
> 
> 
> As I've not had a phone call from NS&I and there was nobody waiting outside my house when I got home this afternoon, I think it's safe to say it wasn't me



Do the £1,000,000 winners get informed before the draw has been made because it's not due until tomorrow!?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2022)

I tidied the garden a bit today, getting rid of some of the summer plants and flowers that have gone past their prime and planting some spring bulbs in pots. 
Tomorrow, I'll be pruning some stuff and, possibly, giving the grass a cut.


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> In other news from Hundred Acre Wood, there are now no houses up for sale in this street. The two houses on the market are "sold subject to contract".
> 
> My guess is that before the end of the year, another one will be on the market.


Isn't the hump under your patio showing yet?


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just hung up 50% of my new net curtains.


Top half or bottom half?


----------



## Jameshow (3 Oct 2022)

Bed time....


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Oct 2022)

HMS Nod has just docked and I am wearily walking up the steps.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2022)

I have just refilled the cats' water dispenser.


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Oct 2022)




----------



## rockyroller (4 Oct 2022)

the octopus has twice as many genes as humans


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2022)

Thank you for visiting, Ernie


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Thank you for visiting, Ernie



Same here 
Morning all


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Oct 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1577036592321302528


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2022)

Good morning. The fog just rolled down the hills so hard it bounced.

I'm back at work and trying to get this workshop tidied up before the H&S inspection in a few days. I feel like king Canute.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2022)

Morning .
Another poor night's sleep . My mind started doing a lot of thinking , some of which was WW2. It must have been quite a shock to experience all of the fighting , devestation , to return home to find similar destruction in your home town and then to go back to your old job if it was still there . I think some of it came from a comment my mum had said to my wife about my dad . She said that he was a different person after he came back . It must be strange being away for 4 years and to take up where you left off .


----------



## postman (4 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> the octopus has twice as many genes as humans


Well it will have its got more legs.I have three pair of jeans.


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2022)

Picket Line crossed this morning - UNISON this time. I've more empathy with our lower paid Facilities staff than I do with Academics. Yes the pay rise is crap, but we aren't getting any more money in terms of Income per Student. It was mainly made up of our cleaners, so I had a chat, as two of them were asking where I was - I've moved floor ! I'd be all for them getting a one off payment, or indeed a non permanent monthly amount to help.

We've all had the same poor pay rise, but I can't afford to lose 4 or 5 days pay.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2022)

Q: How do you tell the sex of a chromosome? 

A: Look down its genes


----------



## postman (4 Oct 2022)

Mundane news today,its Tuesday in Goosnargh so that means Fish and Chips at Seniors in Poulton le Fylde then coffee and cake at Barton Grange Garden Centre.It looks like rain is on its way here,its getting grey as I type.


----------



## Jameshow (4 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> Mundane news today,its Tuesday in Goosnargh so that means Fish and Chips at Seniors in Poulton le Fylde then coffee and cake at Barton Grange Garden Centre.It looks like rain is on its way here,its getting grey as I type.



Caint wait role on retirement!


----------



## Jameshow (4 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Another poor night's sleep . My mind started doing a lot of thinking , some of which was WW2. It must have been quite a shock to experience all of the fighting , devestation , to return home to find similar destruction in your home town and then to go back to your old job if it was still there . I think some of it came from a comment my mum had said to my wife about my dad . She said that he was a different person after he came back . It must be strange being away for 4 years and to take up where you left off .



Any they were the lucky ones... 
PTSD wasn't even thought of and they just got on with it!


----------



## oldwheels (4 Oct 2022)

It started raining yesterday late morning and I don't think has stopped since.
Warnings about roads possibly flooded and the Rest and be Thankful A83 [commonly known as The Rest] has been closed overnight due to possible landslides. This has been going on for years but I lived within cycling distance of it many years ago and there was not this problem then. I think trees have been cut down which was a mistake as the roots held the hillside together. There are numerous suggestions about how to sort this problem but all of them multi billion £ jobs.
Pottering around the house today which I find very frustrating being confined indoors.
Ernie has been and left me £125 so not all bad.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Pottering around the house today which I find very frustrating being confined indoors.



I’m like that too. I’m ok indoors for a few hours then start getting agitated and want to get out in the fresh air. Currently heavy rain here though.


----------



## DCLane (4 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Picket Line crossed this morning - UNISON this time. I've more empathy with our lower paid Facilities staff than I do with Academics. Yes the pay rise is crap, but we aren't getting any more money in terms of Income per Student. It was mainly made up of our cleaners, so I had a chat, as two of them were asking where I was - I've moved floor ! I'd be all for them getting a one off payment, or indeed a non permanent monthly amount to help.
> 
> We've all had the same poor pay rise, but I can't afford to lose 4 or 5 days pay.


We've Unison staff striking as well. In my building's case it was a rag-taggle of people I didn't recognise.

My guess is those who do the _actual_ work weren't on strike.

The academic union UCU has had a MASSIVE campaign for striking. It's all about voting 'yes', no discussion, no engagement. Vote 'yes' to strike or you're pilloried. IMO that's not a democratic union.


----------



## postman (4 Oct 2022)

Two things for Mundane news,first Mrs P says I am more interested in wildlife and the outdoors than I am on her.Rubbish she then asked what's it like outside,I replied it looks like rain dear.Secondly does anyone have a phone number for a Church Minister who would travel to do an exorcism, I think the bathroom mirror here in Goosnargh is possessed by an evil spirit. I have just come down from a shave and shower.and my word this old tired man was staring back at me,his body all saggy no muscle definition skin all tired and weird looking.I have no idea where he has come from,there has always been a fit and healthy young man in there before.So I might also go for an eye test.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> Two things for Mundane news,first Mrs P says I am more interested in wildlife and the outdoors than I am on her.Rubbish she then asked what's it like outside,I replied it looks like rain dear.Secondly does anyone have a phone number for a Church Minister who would travel to do an exorcism, I think the bathroom mirror here in Goosnargh is possessed by an evil spirit. I have just come down from a shave and shower.and my word this old tired man was staring back at me,his body all saggy no muscle definition skin all tired and weird looking.I have no idea where he has come from,there has always been a fit and healthy young man in there before.So I might also go for an eye test.



I know the feeling. I sometimes think my skin still looks ok in the mirror….until I put my glasses on and all these wrinkles appear!


----------



## dave r (4 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> Two things for Mundane news,first Mrs P says I am more interested in wildlife and the outdoors than I am on her.Rubbish she then asked what's it like outside,I replied it looks like rain dear.Secondly does anyone have a phone number for a Church Minister who would travel to do an exorcism, I think the bathroom mirror here in Goosnargh is possessed by an evil spirit. I have just come down from a shave and shower.and my word this old tired man was staring back at me,his body all saggy no muscle definition skin all tired and weird looking.I have no idea where he has come from,there has always been a fit and healthy young man in there before.So I might also go for an eye test.



Probably related to the spirit thats been living in our bathroom mirror the last few years, who's that old fella? Oh its me.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I know the feeling. I sometimes think my skin still looks ok in the mirror….until I put my glasses on and all these wrinkles appear!



What I explained to my grandkids is that wrinkles don't actually hurt


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> What I explained to my grandkids is that wrinkles don't actually hurt


Never refer to them as ''character lines'' - youngsters will think that we're developing multiple personalities at an alarming rate.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Oct 2022)

pretty exciting that there are so many EV vehicle choices, but we live in a condo so I don't see us getting one anytime soon. there's a charging station in town 1 mile away but I just can't see parking a car there


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2022)

Get rid of the mirror. Job done.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Oct 2022)

I guess the company that I recently interviewed with, found out about the glue order mishap & decided not to move forward with me  I guess I'll start looking for things to glue up ...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> pretty exciting that there are so many EV vehicle choices, but we live in a condo so I don't see us getting one anytime soon. there's a charging station in town 1 mile away but I just can't see parking a car there


Yes, I'm in a block of flats, 5th floor - no chance of slinging an electric cable out of the window. Of course, being in the city, there are many more charging points but there are also many more vehicles to match what's available. Which is why I went for a self-charging hybrid.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am now the proud owner of four cardboard trays. The walnuts will be dealt with in the morning. Also got lucky on sticker while in Tesco - picked up a load of hot dogs, two packs of Wensleydale cheese and two large tubs of raspberry yoghurt.
> 
> Took the opportunity while I was in town to check out the modelling department in the cycle shop (they also do haberdashery and toys as well as bicycles) and look for some solutions to the problems that had left me stumped with the Higman model. I've got this itch about wanting to work on it again. Moseying at stuff in person is far more useful IMHO than scrolling through pictures on a screen, and I now have two 30cm lengths of 4mm plastic box section from their architectural modelling range, and a sheet of fine wire mesh. Hopefully I can now finish the roll cage, then make the seat and the sides of the cab.
> 
> Cats have been fed (Felix AGAIL with turkey & liver) and soon it will be time to feed me.



Does that mean the carboard racing car may develop further?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ...a self-charging hybrid.



Isn't that a perpetual motion machine?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2022)

12 hours later and the rail now supporting the curtains hasn't fallen off the wall. I'm not sure I can stand the anticipation until this evening.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Any they were the lucky ones...
> PTSD wasn't even thought of and they just got on with it!



I wonder if it was a reason why my dad never kept his driver's licence. He was in the Royal Army Service Corps and drove lorries. He later stopped visiting our relatives in Wales as he couldn't cope with the journey. I found driving brought back memories of a bad car accident that I was in years ago .


----------



## Jenkins (4 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Do the £1,000,000 *winners get informed before the draw has been made* because it's not due until tomorrow!?


It's a bit difficult for that to happen 

NS&I put a summary of the top prize winners (£5,000 and above) on the prize checker page the day before they release all the prize details for people to check. I think the actual draw happens in the last week of the previous month.

Needless to say, not only did I not win the £1,000,000 but I didn't win any of the smaller prizes either


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Oct 2022)

I have been preparing stock photos for submission to a couple of image banks. The new cameras are starting to earn their keep.


----------



## DCLane (4 Oct 2022)

The decorator's finally finished. Now cleaning across the new few days before putting everything back / moving bits round.

Oddly enough SWMBO's away this weekend


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I know the feeling. I sometimes think my skin still looks ok in the mirror….until I put my glasses on and all these wrinkles appear!



Ah! Put Vaseline on the mirror ! It was an old trick photographers used for soft focus .


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2022)

Warm, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept ok-ish (wish I knew what I've done to my right knee, though). Did a load of laundry this morning, emptied out and swept the fire grate, and re-homed ten kilos of walnuts into four cardboard trays. Also picked through them and have discarded the empty ones.

Don't have any particular plans for this afternoon, so we shall see what takes my fancy. Although I will probably do some writing, as I am getting a bit behind schedule.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Does that mean the carboard racing car may develop further?



Yes. It wasn't just the glue allergy that stopped me working on it, I'd also got myself into a bit of a cul-de-sac with a few things due to my complete lack of modelling experience. I'd rather not have used pre-made parts, but the lengths of box section does get me out of a couple of big holes.

Even so, I still have a few squeaky bum moments with a drill before I can finish the roll cage...

Re-acquainted myself with all the parts last night, and I've actually got around 3/4 of everything I need already done. Although most of the parts still need sanding down, filling etc.


----------



## Speicher (4 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I slept ok-ish (wish I knew what I've done to my right knee, though). Did a load of laundry this morning, emptied out and swept the fire grate, and re-homed ten kilos of walnuts into four cardboard trays. Also picked through them and have discarded the empty ones.
> 
> ...



Your knee - deffo IDK syndrome! 


My doctor diagnosed that for my knee, many years ago. 


IDK stands for I don't know.


----------



## Speicher (4 Oct 2022)

The Bremium Ponds have given me £50. 

I might buy myself another nightdress, and make another donation to Kiva. 

Kiva take their donations in Dollars, so do I "need" to watch the conversion rates?


----------



## Jameshow (4 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yes. It wasn't just the glue allergy that stopped me working on it, I'd also got myself into a bit of a cul-de-sac with a few things due to my complete lack of modelling experience. I'd rather not have used pre-made parts, but the lengths of box section does get me out of a couple of big holes.
> 
> Even so, I still have a few squeaky bum moments with a drill before I can finish the roll cage...
> 
> Re-acquainted myself with all the parts last night, and I've actually got around 3/4 of everything I need already done. Although most of the parts still need sanding down, filling etc.



Let's see some pics. 

My men's shed tossed about building a kit car but if we spent an hour a week on it, we would still be at it in a 100 years!! Well we wouldn't - might be better spent making coffins but that's not the point!


----------



## Speicher (4 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> The decorator's finally finished. Now cleaning across the new few days before putting everything back / moving bits round.
> 
> Oddly enough SWMBO's away this weekend



I really do not think you will be able to complete that for the weekend. 

Anyway you may need her opinion on where some of the items go.


----------



## Jameshow (4 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> The decorator's finally finished. Now cleaning across the new few days before putting everything back / moving bits round.
> 
> Oddly enough SWMBO's away this weekend



I'd be off myself if that's the case!!


----------



## DCLane (4 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I'd be off myself if that's the case!!



You're not married to a Irish lady then I take it


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with cooked chicken, one with a very fine vintage red leicester, plus a banana, a pear, two  and a couple of walnuts.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Your knee - deffo IDK syndrome!
> 
> 
> My doctor diagnosed that for my knee, many years ago.
> ...



Almost certainly. Although it's the knee I bashed up falling off my bike a few years ago, and it doesn't like it when we get these big weather fronts moving through.


----------



## Jameshow (4 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> You're not married to a Irish lady then I take it



More Germanic ....

I used to joke she's the product of the last German leader and the despot to the east...!


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Let's see some pics.
> 
> My men's shed tossed about building a kit car but if we spent an hour a week on it, we would still be at it in a 100 years!! Well we wouldn't - might be better spent making coffins but that's not the point!



OK, here you go...

















It's meant to look something like this when it's finished... (a 1984 vintage Higman superstox)






And it belonged to this very fine - and much missed - young man.


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2022)

Looking like a soggy ride home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> 12 hours later and the rail now supporting the curtains hasn't fallen off the wall. I'm not sure I can stand the anticipation until this evening.



Back from work and they're still there...

I will now keep putting off borrowing a pneumatic drill, probably until I wake up to a crash in the night...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Any they were the lucky ones...
> PTSD wasn't even thought of and they just got on with it!



"Just getting on with it" of course meant trying to survive with the problems PTSD brings without understanding what was happening, no support, and people blaming you for things you can't control.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Top half or bottom half?



If you'd have thought about it for a moment, that would be obvious: the bottom half so I had something to stand on to do the top.

Honestly, do I have to explain _everything_?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yes. It wasn't just the glue allergy that stopped me working on it, I'd also got myself into a bit of a cul-de-sac with a few things due to my complete lack of modelling experience. I'd rather not have used pre-made parts, but the lengths of box section does get me out of a couple of big holes.
> 
> Even so, I still have a few squeaky bum moments with a drill before I can finish the roll cage...
> 
> Re-acquainted myself with all the parts last night, and I've actually got around 3/4 of everything I need already done. Although most of the parts still need sanding down, filling etc.



This is why I make stuff up; no-one can credibly tell me I'm wrong.

Which reminds me, I've got an idea for an airship...


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> If you'd have thought about it for a moment, that would be obvious: the bottom half so I had something to stand on to do the top.
> 
> Honestly, do I have to explain _everything_?


Well it could have been the top half!
Less reaching up to do.


----------



## Jameshow (4 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is why I make stuff up; no-one can credibly tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> Which reminds me, I've got an idea for an airship...



Yeap that's what my chaps say it's all in your head James!! 
But then they rarely praise when it turns out ok!


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is why I make stuff up; no-one can credibly tell me I'm wrong.
> 
> Which reminds me, I've got an idea for an airship...


Just to give you some other ideas.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpF9NlpkMrQ


----------



## rockyroller (4 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! Put Vaseline on the mirror ! It was an old trick photographers used for soft focus .



or panty hose


----------



## Gwylan (4 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> or panty hose



How does my underwear impact my photographic ability? Or have I missed something?


----------



## rockyroller (4 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> How does my underwear impact my photographic ability? Or have I missed something?



for a soft focus, a photographer can stretch some nylon stocking, or pantyhose, across the lens


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2022)

I don't have that problem


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2022)

OK, this is one for the source of information that is cyclechat.

My wife has a trolley, made of tubing, that is held together with bolts having a curved head.






Which got lost when we moved. Does anyone know who sells these?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Isn't that a perpetual motion machine?



That would be a self-fuelling hybrid. This car needs petrol adding from time to time. I have to do this myself.

For almost all urban driving it is driven by electric motor but there's also a petrol motor that works as a generator to keep the battery topped up.

In other electrical news, my smart meter has just topped itself up. I had to get up just now to stop it beeping.

(I just saw that I'd forgotten to post this hours-old reply.)


----------



## Bobario (4 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> OK, this is one for the source of information that is cyclechat.
> 
> My wife has a trolley, made of tubing, that is held together with bolts having a curved head.
> 
> ...



Amazon


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hillman-Group-58475-Curved-2-Inch/dp/B00NWJFM5O


At the eyewatering price of £49 odd for 8. Surely a normal countersunk machine screw would work?


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2022)

I've just done an hour's stint with the chain saw - first one of the season. Trimmed up some branches that had fallen down and then cut up a load of old stuff for logs. There is now a good stash of firewood in the garage again. 

Now going to go and drill those holes in that bulkhead before I chicken out... Again...


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> OK, this is one for the source of information that is cyclechat.
> 
> My wife has a trolley, made of tubing, that is held together with bolts having a curved head.
> 
> ...


Try the shop where it was bought, or shop/stall that sells similar items. They tend to get some spares in/supplied.
Just in case.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That would be a self-fuelling hybrid. This car needs petrol adding from time to time. I have to do this myself.
> 
> For almost all urban driving it is driven by electric motor but there's also a petrol motor that works as a generator to keep the battery topped up.
> 
> ...


That's why your smart meter was beeping, it knew you'd not posted it.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> OK, this is one for the source of information that is cyclechat.
> 
> My wife has a trolley, made of tubing, that is held together with bolts having a curved head.
> 
> ...


As a possible alternative to previous suggestion.
https://www.screwsandbolts.com/Curved-Handle-Head-Machine-Screws-p/66604.htm


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2022)

Just been told salmon is swimming towards the dinning table


----------



## oldwheels (4 Oct 2022)

Rain eased off about lunch time so I went and dug some more potatoes. Very mucky but they look ok.
Phone call from the surgery.
"Debbie asked me to phone you. Your bloods are mostly fine but platelets a bit low so need to get another sample to double check. If they are still low you will be referred to haematology."
Debbie when I first met her was a very junior nurse but seems to have risen in the world and I noted it was not a GP instructing to phone me.
Trouble is the only available appointment is just before the main madness and I would prefer not to be out on the road. They are racing round the town this year and car owners are instructed to remove their vehicles into other residents areas.
My main triking route is closed off for pretty well most of a couple of days. If you need an ambulance then tough. There was an argument a few years ago when a blue light ambulance was stopped but accounts of what happened are unclear and contradictory depending on whether you believe the paramedics or some dick head steward.
Also got an appointment for flu and covid jags which is not being organised locally which explains why the venue is unclear and at a nonsense address.
Probably not within my walking distance from my car either which is a problem.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2022)

Holes drilled in the bulkhead and roof without breaking / delaminating anything. Whew. 

I have also misplaced one small blue & white cat. She is somewhere in the house, but I can't find her new hideyhole.

Time for a  and some chocolate.


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. The fog just rolled down the hills so hard it bounced.
> 
> I'm back at work and trying to get this workshop tidied up before the H&S inspection in a few days. I feel like king Canute.



A picture from my days on H&S.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2022)

Ah, Madam Lexi has reappeared from somewhere upstairs.


----------



## mybike (4 Oct 2022)

Bobario said:


> Amazon
> 
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hillman-Group-58475-Curved-2-Inch/dp/B00NWJFM5O
> ...




The price is why I asked.


classic33 said:


> Try the shop where it was bought, or shop/stall that sells similar items. They tend to get some spares in/supplied.
> Just in case.



As I said, we've moved & I doubt the shop still exists anyway. But it's a thought to look around for similar items.



classic33 said:


> As a possible alternative to previous suggestion.
> https://www.screwsandbolts.com/Curved-Handle-Head-Machine-Screws-p/66604.htm



From the US, postage might be a bit high. But thanks.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> The price is why I asked.
> 
> 
> As I said, we've moved & I doubt the shop still exists anyway. But it's a thought to look around for similar items.



Screwfix?


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Screwfix?


Not showing any.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not showing any.



Bummer...


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2022)

How's this for a bit of modelling?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-63116639


----------



## rockyroller (4 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> OK, this is one for the source of information that is cyclechat.
> 
> My wife has a trolley, made of tubing, that is held together with bolts having a curved head.
> 
> ...



dunno, maybe try these peeps?

https://www.boltdepot.com/


----------



## Illaveago (4 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> OK, here you go...
> 
> View attachment 663353
> 
> ...



Its looking good what you have done so far .
You just need to regain that enthusiasm for it .
Sometimes it is always best to leave things for a while if you are having problems .
Leonardo Da Vinci seemed to have done it quite a few times .


----------



## rockyroller (4 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 663364
> 
> I don't have that problem



from the "Failed Product" vault: Pringles chips
"Olestra was approved as an additive in 1996, but it quickly lost its popularity due to unpleasant side effects. The body could not absorb the substance, which in larger amounts caused gastric cramps and diarrhea. *Olestra and the chips became known for causing »anal leakage«*."


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2022)

Cats have been fed. Soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Its looking good what you have done so far .
> You just need to regain that enthusiasm for it .
> Sometimes it is always best to leave things for a while if you are having problems .
> Leonardo Da Vinci seemed to have done it quite a few times .



Thanks  There's also a lot of other small parts made that aren't in the photos like the brake disks, stub axles, steering rack, trailing arms, rear wing, that kind of stuff.

When I went to visit Paul's grave earlier in the year, I promised him I'd finish it. That's motivation enough for me. 

If I can get this box section malarkey to work, that's solved a major sticking point, and I can go forward with finishing the roll cage and the interior of the cab.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> from the "Failed Product" vault: Pringles chips
> "Olestra was approved as an additive in 1996, but it quickly lost its popularity due to unpleasant side effects. The body could not absorb the substance, which in larger amounts caused gastric cramps and diarrhea. *Olestra and the chips became known for causing »anal leakage«*."


Never had Pringles either.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just to give you some other ideas.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpF9NlpkMrQ




In my alternative universe that was the first of the highly successful "Hamburg" class, but I ain't building one, okay?


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> In my alternative universe that was the first of the highly successful "Hamburg" class, but I ain't building one, okay?


Have you watched parts two and three?

You could build it outside.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> A picture from my days on H&S.
> 
> View attachment 663374



We don't have one H&S; it's a bit complex but basically every company has to be part of a non-profit organisation which deals with health and liability insurance in the company, and also does the H&S Certification.

When I was a cabinet maker I was covered by the Wood and Metalworkers Insurance and they certified our workplace. Where I now work we are under the "Social Welfare Sector Insurance" which I reckon must be the most difficult because social organisations do pretty much everything. Just in our building we have a cafe, bike workshop, electrical workshop, wood workshop, painting workshop, sewing workshop, offices, classroom, recycling centre, and showroom, and they have to certify all of it. Good luck to them...


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have you watched parts two and three?
> 
> You could build it outside.



I was feeling pretty pleased about the "big sign" on my model control tower because I could read it from the other end of my living room, until I realised that my living room was 4m long and that's almost _exactly _the length of the Hamburg/Hindenburg class in the scale I use.


----------



## classic33 (4 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was feeling pretty pleased about the "big sign" on my model control tower because I could read it from the other end of my living room, until I realised that my living room was 4m long and that's almost _exactly _the length of the Hamburg/Hindenburg class in the scale I use.


What about?
https://www.rc-zeppelin.com/indoor-rc-blimps.html


----------



## oldwheels (4 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> dunno, maybe try these peeps?
> 
> In Lerwick on Shetland there is wooden shed down at the harbour which is called “ The Nut House”. They had the most amazing collection of nuts and bolts. The chandlers next door had parts for a bilge pump I was unable to get anywhere else.


----------



## Jameshow (4 Oct 2022)

In bursledon there was a concrete barge with a chandlers on board! Long since gone I expect!! Could get anything you needed!!

The yard is named after the barge and the same owners!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2022)

A good day was had so thank you to all who helped it happen


----------



## Reynard (4 Oct 2022)

Lovely supper of minestrone soup, a jumbo sausage roll and the last of the crumble & custard.


----------



## Hebe (4 Oct 2022)

Walking on the Wansdyke this morning, got two more veloviewer tiles to add to my virtual stash. It was very drizzly and breezy. I didn’t get lost this time.


----------



## DCLane (4 Oct 2022)

Track racing at Derby done. First win in a while as well. OK, everyone else bailed ... but a win is a win


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> Track racing at Derby done. First win in a while as well. OK, everyone else bailed ... but a win is a win



Well, the old adage... To finish first, first you must finish...


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Oct 2022)

The night train to Noddington has arrived, and I'm booked into a nice sleeper carriage.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

Done a bit of modelling this evening - first time in aaaages. I now have most of a steering wheel. But can't do anything more on it till the coating of wood filler has dried, so now sat down with a  and a biskit while browsing through an online archive of FF1600 photos.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

Well past time for bed, this little one said.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2022)

Good morning. 

Someone forgot to send out the email with the shift rotas for October, so I'm assuming I'm on an early shift.

I can't complain too much because my timesheet for last week had so many errors in it our very patient accountant had to call twice yesterday before we'd got the bugs out.


----------



## tyred (5 Oct 2022)

Time for my walk. I think it has stopped raining.


----------



## DCLane (5 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Time for my walk. I think it has stopped raining.



So you've lobbed the rain across the water to us. Thanks 

Cycle commute today has been abandoned as far too wet.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2022)

I am thinking any outside activity need's doing before lunch time today.

Oh and good morning to you all


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2022)

It's a very windy, and soon wet, ♻ Bin Day today.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2022)

Hole in one
Tea is about to be poured out


----------



## tyred (5 Oct 2022)

I got back just about five minutes before the Heavens opened. Bucketing down now.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2022)

There are no birds on the feeder this morning. I reckon they're all hunkered down in a tree, or Bush, somewhere until the wind drops.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2022)

I did a dangerous thing yesterday where me and swmbo were talking about an approaching couple where the man was holding a flamingo inflatable and talking to a young girl about swimming as we walked passed and away from them swmbo said how she thought they were good ideas and I said what inflatables ? To which she said no the boards on the back of buggies so that children can stand on .....


----------



## oldwheels (5 Oct 2022)

Cold damp and miserable with gales later.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2022)

Morning .
It's Windsday.
My nose is feeling bunged up ! I took a Contiflo tablet last night and it has an immediate effect ! 
Oh! I have put our garden waste bin out . It was full.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2022)

Weather's a bit rowdy and menacingly cloudy. I'm going to risk a walk into Peckham.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2022)

I think I'll take the 🐶 out for a walk now the wind's dropped a bit.


----------



## Hebe (5 Oct 2022)

Weather rubbish. Couch to 5k week 5 run 2 done in the drizzle and wind. Now having a  and listening to other people's Spotify playlists.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2022)

Ohh, my freezer surprise lunch looks interesting, now it's defrosting. Looks like jacket spud, chicken wrapped in bacon, peas, carrots and broccoli ! Fabulous. MrsF will be jealous. 

We always freeze batch cooking or 'leftovers' for office lunches. We don't always know what we are getting. So far, I haven't mistaken gravy or stewed apple for a full lunch.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Oct 2022)

Morning all. A dry but windy morning on the Suffolk coast. Work is still quiet despite the Port having re-opened following the strike - if the wind picks up much more the Port will close again as the cranes can't work in high wind.

I'm knocking off a couple of hours early today to avoid the predicted rain this afternoon and also to play with the contents of a large box which Parcelforce have left by my back door.

By the way - Parcelforce: If you are going to send me a message saying that my delivery will be between 08:00 and 09:00 please send it earlier than 07:55.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2022)

My BIL has picked up some Co Op unsmoked bacon rashers which state that they have been unsmoked over oak and chestnut !


----------



## rockyroller (5 Oct 2022)

ok, ok, I'm up, I'm up, relax will ya?!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2022)

Oh dear! Things don't seem to be going very well at that party! They just announced that steaks are high!  Probably past their sell by date due to spending cuts !


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2022)

Well, that was a breezy 3¾ mile walk! 🐶


----------



## Speicher (5 Oct 2022)

@Illaveago 

One of their Party games is "How not to answer a question and waffle endlessly to prevent another question being asked".

Or "How to give the richest people forty (yes forty not four) times more money than we give the poorest people".


----------



## Speicher (5 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear! Things don't seem to be going very well at that party! They just announced that steaks are high!  Probably past their sell by date due to spending cuts !



Don't forget about Mad Cow Disease!  aka Bovine spongiform then send us a lot of Pie.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2022)

Bins have bin emptied and retrieved before they go blow-a-bout up the close..


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Bins have bin emptied and retrieved before they go blow-a-bout up the close..



The wind hasn't arrived here as per the weather warning so my bin should be safe until the lorry arrives, usually around 12.30.


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Ohh, my freezer surprise lunch looks interesting, now it's defrosting. Looks like jacket spud, chicken wrapped in bacon, peas, carrots and broccoli ! Fabulous. MrsF will be jealous.
> 
> We always freeze batch cooking or 'leftovers' for office lunches. We don't always know what we are getting. So far, I haven't mistaken gravy or stewed apple for a full lunch.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The wind hasn't arrived here as per the weather warning so my bin should be safe until the lorry arrives, usually around 12.30.



Gusting to over 40mph here in Hamtun! My wheelibin would be in @biggs682 garden if I didn't bring it in!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I think I'll take the 🐶 out for a walk now the wind's dropped a bit.



Edit.... 3¾ miles later.. Wind didn't drop, it intensified 🙄


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Edit.... 3¾ miles later.. Wind didn't drop, it intensified 🙄



I just negotiated café coffee in a porcelain cup for drinking outside but decided it was far more restful inside.


----------



## Hebe (5 Oct 2022)

I have made a coffee. Next up is the ironing, followed by a quiet few minutes in the garage putting air in the bike tyres. The car is charging and will be finished at approximately 21:02. I can’t wait for the proper charger to be installed, along with the solar panels when they arrive (hollow laugh…)


----------



## mybike (5 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Screwfix?



My eyes are feeling the strain of looking through their catalogue, but no.



rockyroller said:


> dunno, maybe try these peeps?
> 
> https://www.boltdepot.com/



A search didn't bring them up.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> @Illaveago
> 
> One of their Party games is "How not to answer a question and waffle endlessly to prevent another question being asked".
> 
> Or "How to give the richest people forty (yes forty not four) times more money than we give the poorest people".



Is that how they get through university ?


----------



## mybike (5 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We don't have one H&S; it's a bit complex but basically every company has to be part of a non-profit organisation which deals with health and liability insurance in the company, and also does the H&S Certification.
> 
> When I was a cabinet maker I was covered by the Wood and Metalworkers Insurance and they certified our workplace. Where I now work we are under the "Social Welfare Sector Insurance" which I reckon must be the most difficult because social organisations do pretty much everything. Just in our building we have a cafe, bike workshop, electrical workshop, wood workshop, painting workshop, sewing workshop, offices, classroom, recycling centre, and showroom, and they have to certify all of it. Good luck to them...



Yes, I'd not like to do H&S inspections on that range.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2022)

This rain is not stopping !


----------



## mybike (5 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> So you've lobbed the rain across the water to us. Thanks



Seems a pretty accurate description.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2022)

Dry and breezy here


----------



## tyred (5 Oct 2022)

After days of dreich grey, the sky has turned blue.  I wonder what it means


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

Warm and incredibly blustery here chez Casa Reynard. It was lovely and sunny earlier, but now the rain has put in an appearance.

I slept really well, but been dealing with glue-induced allergies this morning. Half an antihistamine tablet seems to have taken the edge off the dribbly nose and the sneezies. Among the things I've done this morning is raise the two stacks of trays containing walnuts up off the floor using bricks wrapped in newspaper. It gets the airflow going underneath and stops the carpet from getting damp.

Just seen a loco pulling a long line of empty flat wagon things go past my window. Someone's not striking, it seems.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Hebe (5 Oct 2022)

Grey skies here. Ironing done, now off to Lidl because we finally finished all the leftover casserole.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Dry and breezy here



You might want to edit that post in a minute 😂


----------



## rockyroller (5 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> After days of dreich grey, the sky has turned blue.  I wonder what it means



rejoice!


----------



## rockyroller (5 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> finished all the leftover casserole.


lobsta?!


----------



## rockyroller (5 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just seen a loco pulling a long line of empty flat wagon things go past my window. Someone's not striking, it seems.



nice, until the middle of 1st grade we lived 1 block away from a elevated train in the North Bronx. the sounds are romantic to me. the screeching of steel on steel & the sparks, the thumpity thump of wheel after wheel rolling across the seams. loved it all. we called it "the L". it was all electric, by my time, but it started with steam locomotives


----------



## rockyroller (5 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> One of their Party games is "How not to answer a question and waffle endlessly to prevent another question being asked".



kinda like contributing to web forums & the almost constant onslaught of objections & small arguments, trolls be dammed


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> You might want to edit that post in a minute 😂



Still dry and breezy


----------



## Speicher (5 Oct 2022)

I have a question for people knowledgeable about Science and/or Bihology.

I usually buy Persil "Colour Protect" washing pods. However, last time I ordered some on line, I asked for "Bio" by mistake. What exactly does Bio and Non Bio mean?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Still dry and breezy



Same here. You wait; it'll change now I said that.

3... 2... 1...


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have a question for people knowledgeable about Science and/or Bihology.
> 
> I usually buy Persil "Colour Protect" washing pods. However, last time I ordered some on line, I asked for "Bio" by mistake. What exactly does Bio and Non Bio mean?



I think it's the enzymes but I could be wrong. We use non-bio as it's better on my skin due to being a bit excema prone.


----------



## Speicher (5 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I think it's the enzymes but I could be wrong. We use non-bio as it's better on my skin due to being a bit excema prone.



So is Colour Protect "non bio"?

'nother question. Peeps on this forum have been writing about a "Ninja Foodie" oven.

Out of curiosity I looked the prices up. A medium size one is £200, and is reckoned to save 50% on your Eccentricity Bills. So when you have used it for about 160 hours, you will start to save money.

That is 90 minutes each week (over two years) saving circa 45p each week. Is it even cheaper to have a cold meal once a week to save that? Btw, I used my mental arithmetic to work that out. Have I got it wrong?


----------



## postman (5 Oct 2022)

Old what do you mean old.While my utter rubbish Firetablet charges up.I have decided to play on the house computer that works on steam.Its that old Mrs P never uses it.She has a modern laptop.So i have just been noseying and this thing is on Windows Vista which i understand Noah had on the Ark to check weather forecasts.Now then lovely boffins on here how can i upgrade this ancient thing,and no i dont mean me.Any idea and help will be accepted


----------



## Jameshow (5 Oct 2022)

First mince pie....


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2022)

It's stopped raining !


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> It's stopped raining !



Not here it hasn’t!  Gave me a chance to try out all my new wet weather gear and it passed with flying colours. Gore Tex trail shoes, Inov8 race pant waterproof trousers and a Ronhill/Mountain Warehouse gore Tex shake dry jacket. Not far off £400 quid’s worth but worth every penny if you like getting out no matter the weather.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Same here. You wait; it'll change now I said that.
> 
> 3... 2... 1...



Still dry here @Andy in Germany


----------



## Hebe (5 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> lobsta?!



Sadly no. Beef and vegetable. Just finished all the prep for chicken and chorizo stew, will get that cooking after the school run.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> First mince pie....



We had one yesterday


----------



## Hebe (5 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> First mince pie....



Eaten or seen? Or both  The local Sainsbury's has mince pies and hot cross buns a few feet apart.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2022)

Just started raining here


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2022)

Better go out when I get home - parent's anniversary, so better get flowers and a card. Don't think flowers will survive 10 miles in a pannier ! That's my excuse for not getting flowers for MrsF !


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

Two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon - one with cooked chicken, the other with cheddar & chutney, along with a pear, a nectarine and two 

It is still raining here, although I can see a break in the clouds coming in from the south west when I look out of the window.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Just started raining here



Well that was a quick rain burst , the rain and wind has stopped now 



Hebe said:


> Eaten or seen? Or both  The local Sainsbury's has mince pies and hot cross buns a few feet apart.



Eaten


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> nice, until the middle of 1st grade we lived 1 block away from a elevated train in the North Bronx. the sounds are romantic to me. the screeching of steel on steel & the sparks, the thumpity thump of wheel after wheel rolling across the seams. loved it all. we called it "the L". it was all electric, by my time, but it started with steam locomotives
> View attachment 663447



That's cool.  This line here is a main one, but not terribly busy compared to some. We get maybe four passenger trains an hour or so (those two or three car diesel jobbies) but the majority of traffic is comprised of goods trains. It's nice to look out of the window and see what's on them.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have a question for people knowledgeable about Science and/or Bihology.
> 
> I usually buy Persil "Colour Protect" washing pods. However, last time I ordered some on line, I asked for "Bio" by mistake. What exactly does Bio and Non Bio mean?



Basically the bio version of the detergent contains enzymes that "eat" the dirt from the fibres - a layman's description from my vaguely remembered A-level chemistry. It's very effective, but alas, if like me you've sensitive skin, it's not so good. Bio detergents make me scratch like a baboon.

To answer your other question, the colour protect just has certain compounds in to enhance the colours. Like if you use a whitener, it contains a blue dye, as we perceive that as being brighter.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> 'nother question. Peeps on this forum have been writing about a "Ninja Foodie" oven.
> 
> Out of curiosity I looked the prices up. A medium size one is £200, and is reckoned to save 50% on your Eccentricity Bills. So when you have used it for about 160 hours, you will start to save money.
> 
> That is 90 minutes each week (over two years) saving circa 45p each week. Is it even cheaper to have a cold meal once a week to save that? Btw, I used my mental arithmetic to work that out. Have I got it wrong?



Dunno about the maths, but it sounds like spending a fiver to save a penny... A bit like a cat show friend looking to buy a heated clothes dryer rack thingy to use instead of her tumble drier.

If my oven went t*ts up I might buy one, but in the mean time it's not something I can justify buying.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> Old what do you mean old.While my utter rubbish Firetablet charges up.I have decided to play on the house computer that works on steam.Its that old Mrs P never uses it.She has a modern laptop.So i have just been noseying and this thing is on Windows Vista which i understand Noah had on the Ark to check weather forecasts.Now then lovely boffins on here how can i upgrade this ancient thing,and no i dont mean me.Any idea and help will be accepted



Nope.

Running Vista on the laptop I'm currently using (Sony Vaio), and it can't be upgraded. It simply doesn't have enough slots for the RAM needed to run more recent versions of Windows. Might be different for a desktop as there's far more space inside one of those, but it's major surgery and probably not financially viable.

I'm no expert though, so you might find it worthwhile popping over to the Hobbies subforum and asking in the PC repairs thread. IIRC @DCBassman is a fount of knowledge when it comes to computery things.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2022)

I've was on the phone for nearly ½ an hour to check and make sure my car insurance is not on auto-renew.
They were, however, happy to give me a quote that is £30 dearer than last year (for being a loyal customer) that is £60 dearer for exactly the same cover with another company. 🤪


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's cool.  This line here is a main one, but not terribly busy compared to some. We get maybe four passenger trains an hour or so (those two or three car diesel jobbies) but the majority of traffic is comprised of goods trains. It's nice to look out of the window and see what's on them.
> 
> View attachment 663455



Dragging a big load up the Fenland hills!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2022)

I got a £100 prize on one of my Premium Bonds yesterday! The site wouldn't show my prize history yesterday so I had to check again today. All my previous ones have been £25.


----------



## dave r (5 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've was on the phone for nearly ½ an hour to check and make sure my car insurance is not on auto-renew.
> They were, however, happy to give me a quote that is £30 dearer than last year (for being a loyal customer) that is £60 dearer for exactly the same cover with another company. 🤪



Sounds about par for the course, I shall be going through the same routine for my house insurance in about a month.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Sounds about par for the course, I shall be going through the same routine for my house insurance in about a month.



All I wanted to confirm was that my policy was not on auto-renew. The rest of the time was waiting, security checks & waffle. A simple "No, you're not" would have sufficed..

Good luck with yours 👍🤞


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2022)

Anyone remember a very colourful first post, and similar responses in a thread ten years ago?


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> After days of dreich grey, the sky has turned blue.  I wonder what it means


There's snow on the way!


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

Right, time to put some respectable clothes on and tootle off to Tesco for a top up shop. Don't want to go on Saturday because by then I'll be dealing with the heffalumps again.

Also gives some wood filler the chance to dry properly, but probably won't sand it down till tomorrow.


----------



## Gwylan (5 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have a question for people knowledgeable about Science and/or Bihology.
> 
> I usually buy Persil "Colour Protect" washing pods. However, last time I ordered some on line, I asked for "Bio" by mistake. What exactly does Bio and Non Bio mean?



Bio means bad skin for me. Awful stuff, for me. Goodness knows what all those enzymes do to the water system.
Maybe they make people fat?


----------



## Gwylan (5 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon - one with cooked chicken, the other with cheddar & chutney, along with a pear, a nectarine and two
> 
> It is still raining here, although I can see a break in the clouds coming in from the south west when I look out of the window.



Sorry, this is a foul posting.

Having two trivial items is not allowed. They almost become relevant.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's cool.  This line here is a main one, but not terribly busy compared to some. We get maybe four passenger trains an hour or so (those two or three car diesel jobbies) but the majority of traffic is comprised of goods trains. It's nice to look out of the window and see what's on them.
> 
> View attachment 663455



I enjoy that at work too: we get freight trains about every six minutes; today we had everything from a high speed container train to two wood wagons behind a small diesel.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Sorry, this is a foul posting.
> 
> Having two trivial items is not allowed. They almost become relevant.



But one is a fowl posting and they're allowed!


----------



## Gwylan (5 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> But one is a fowl posting and they're allowed!



Ah, that's covered by the disallowance double negative rule. 
It's only fowl by extension and not about an extant chicken.

If it had been about the chicken crossing the road that would be fine. But being about roast chicken, that is not allowed.

You also have a yellow card for not understanding the rules


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Oct 2022)

A fine pasta sauce on the go, enough garlic to get the Fondo family an ASBO for the next few days. 2 hours in, it could be my best one yet.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2022)

Another good day
Black bin day tomorrow


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Oct 2022)

Everyday is an excellent day if I wake up.


----------



## Speicher (5 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I think it's the enzymes but I could be wrong. We use non-bio as it's better on my skin due to being a bit excema prone.



I did not realise the difference between them. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Speicher (5 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Dunno about the maths, but it sounds like spending a fiver to save a penny... A bit like a cat show friend looking to buy a heated clothes dryer rack thingy to use instead of her tumble drier.
> 
> If my oven went t*ts up I might buy one, but in the mean time it's not something I can justify buying.



Thank you, glad it's not just me who thought that spending lots of money to save pounds might not be a good idea. I am not keen on gadgets. 

My Poppity Ping has an option of "convection oven". Being small in volume it heats up very quickly.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

Tesco done and dusted. Black pudding and bacon has been acquired, and a large kilo lump of cheddar. Plus I got three litre cartons of organic milk and a packet of chocolate biskits on yellow sticker.

Minestrone soup, then chilli & rice for supper.

Now relaxing with a nice


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Sorry, this is a foul posting.
> 
> Having two trivial items is not allowed. They almost become relevant.



Oi! No one told me we were playing Mornington Crescent...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Dunno about the maths, but it sounds like spending a fiver to save a penny... A bit like a cat show friend looking to buy a heated clothes dryer rack thingy to use instead of her tumble drier.
> 
> If my oven went t*ts up I might buy one, but in the mean time it's not something I can justify buying.


Yes, spending money to save money poses its own problems. That said, I have an air-fryer and find it pretty useful - quick, low-fat, and cheap to use. Surprisingly heavy, though. So if you, like me, don't have spare working surfaces with nearby power outlets, you'll find yourself lugging it about.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I enjoy that at work too: we get freight trains about every six minutes; today we had everything from a high speed container train to two wood wagons behind a small diesel.



It are mainly containers tbh, but even containers come in all sorts of sizes and colour schemes, and some do have really good "street art" on them.

Mainly Class 66 locos on the goods trains, but occasionally we get something a bit more interesting.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Thank you, glad it's not just me who thought that spending lots of money to save pounds might not be a good idea. I am not keen on gadgets.
> 
> My Poppity Ping has an option of "convection oven". Being small in volume it heats up very quickly.



I used to have a Poppity Ping with a convection oven setting. 
First time I used the convection setting I melted all my Omega 3-6-9's into one globby mess in their pot that lived on the top.


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> nice, until the middle of 1st grade we lived 1 block away from a elevated train in the North Bronx. the sounds are romantic to me. the screeching of steel on steel & the sparks, the thumpity thump of wheel after wheel rolling across the seams. loved it all. we called it "the L". it was all electric, by my time, but it started with steam locomotives
> View attachment 663447


Did you meet your love by the gasworks wall?


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Thank you, glad it's not just me who thought that spending lots of money to save pounds might not be a good idea. I am not keen on gadgets.
> 
> My Poppity Ping has an option of "convection oven". Being small in volume it heats up very quickly.



I don't mind gadgets - if it's something I know I'm going to get a lot of use out of, then I'll buy it. But otherwise not. Some stuff is just gadgetty for gadgets sake...


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, spending money to save money poses its own problems. That said, I have an air-fryer and find it pretty useful - quick, low-fat, and cheap to use. Surprisingly heavy, though. So if you, like me, don't have spare working surfaces with nearby power outlets, you'll find yourself lugging it about.



I've only got a 6ft x 9ft galley kitchen, so have to really think about storage space. I'm a traditional gal though - I have a little mini deep fat frier, which I've had since my student days. It makes the best chips ever, though I *do* use beef dripping...


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2022)

I just went into our kitchen and discovered the grisly remains of the innards of a Pigeon on the floor !  I don't think it walked in there by itself ! I suspect that Georgie may have helped it !


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> It are mainly containers tbh, but even containers come in all sorts of sizes and colour schemes, and some do have really good "street art" on them.
> 
> Mainly Class 66 locos on the goods trains, but occasionally we get something a bit more interesting.



We get a variey of locmotives because as well as German Railways, we have a lot of private operators, plus state railways from Luxemburg, France and Switzerland. The Bern-Löschberg-Simplon also runs past us; it's amazing I get any work done, frankly.


----------



## Gwylan (5 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oi! No one told me we were playing Mornington Crescent...



Have to find a new name for it.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

Not happy with the steering wheel I've made. I think I'll call it a prototype and try to come up with another approach.


----------



## Jameshow (5 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not happy with the steering wheel I've made. I think I'll call it a prototype and try to come up with another approach.



Wire amiture followed by string and insulation tape on the rim??


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oi! No one told me we were playing Mornington Crescent...


You can do that here:-
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mornington-crescent.256048/page-9#post-5836287


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Wire amiture followed by string and insulation tape on the rim??



That's where I started, but I'd chosen to smooth off the string with wood filler as opposed to drenching it with glue, and it's cracking and flaking.


----------



## Speicher (5 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oi! No one told me we were playing Mornington Crescent...



That was my thought prexactly.


----------



## Speicher (5 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Have to find a new name for it.



Halbmund ......


----------



## Speicher (5 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Halbmund ......



Mornington Halbmund if @Andy in Germany wants to join in.


----------



## Reynard (5 Oct 2022)

Tried to rescue the steering wheel by wrapping it in paper, but I is not happy with the result. Seeings the model is 1:10, in real life, it would be about 60mm thick in real terms, and it looks silly.

I shall have a rummage in the garage. Maybe I've a suitable curtain ring or split ring or something of that ilk...


----------



## Jenkins (5 Oct 2022)

Does anyone need a very large cardboard box and a load of bubble wrap?

@PeteXXX for the latter perhaps


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Tried to rescue the steering wheel by wrapping it in paper, but I is not happy with the result. Seeings the model is 1:10, in real life, it would be about 60mm thick in real terms, and it looks silly.
> 
> I shall have a rummage in the garage. Maybe I've a suitable curtain ring or split ring or something of that ilk...


Keyring?


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Keyring?



Nope, much too small. I need something in the 35 to 37mm range if I'm to stay (more or less) true to scale. This is working on the assumption that the steering wheel is the one out of a Mk2 Cortina.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2022)

I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Tried to rescue the steering wheel by wrapping it in paper, but I is not happy with the result. Seeings the model is 1:10, in real life, it would be about 60mm thick in real terms, and it looks silly.
> 
> I shall have a rummage in the garage. Maybe I've a suitable curtain ring or split ring or something of that ilk...



What diameter is it ? If it was a 13 inch wheel it would be just over 1 inch . Copper pipe comes in 1 inch size , so I was thinking that something in the plumbing section in a DIY shop might have something useful .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2022)

Morning.
It is gradually getting lighter here . It looks like we have a clear sky .
We are going to have our jabs later today.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2022)

I watched the "Body in a bag "programme last night! It was very interesting. Strange how a couple of experts on the programme still believe that it was self inflicted when an escapologist couldn't manage to do it after 300 attempts .


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2022)

Clear blue skies here
Time for a cuppa me thinks


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Tried to rescue the steering wheel by wrapping it in paper, but I is not happy with the result. Seeings the model is 1:10, in real life, it would be about 60mm thick in real terms, and it looks silly.
> 
> I shall have a rummage in the garage. Maybe I've a suitable curtain ring or split ring or something of that ilk...



What about an black rubber 'O' ring or would that not be rigid enough? 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2022)

Today's tea is made using a "Tea pig" sample tea bag we have been given and I must admit it's nice


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> What about an black rubber 'O' ring or would that not be rigid enough? 🤔



Can you imagine what the mot tester would say


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not happy with the steering wheel I've made. I think I'll call it a prototype and try to come up with another approach.



This is pretty much how 80% of my model making takes place; that's why prototyping happens.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## mybike (6 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> Old what do you mean old.While my utter rubbish Firetablet charges up.I have decided to play on the house computer that works on steam.Its that old Mrs P never uses it.She has a modern laptop.So i have just been noseying and this thing is on Windows Vista which i understand Noah had on the Ark to check weather forecasts.Now then lovely boffins on here how can i upgrade this ancient thing,and no i dont mean me.Any idea and help will be accepted



The question has to be, why do you want to upgrade it & what do you use it for.


----------



## Gwylan (6 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is pretty much how 80% of my model making takes place; that's why prototyping happens.



Excuse, justification for a laser printer thingie.


----------



## mybike (6 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Not here it hasn’t!  Gave me a chance to try out all my new wet weather gear and it passed with flying colours. Gore Tex trail shoes, Inov8 race pant waterproof trousers and a Ronhill/Mountain Warehouse gore Tex shake dry jacket. Not far off £400 quid’s worth but worth every penny if you like getting out no matter the weather.



I'll second that. I splashed out on a pair of Saloman lightweight boots, for dog walking, to replace the cheap ones that last about 6 months. That was six months ago. Yesterday it started raining when we'd gone about 1/2 mile & I my trousers were wet shortly after. The boots kept my feet dry.


----------



## DCLane (6 Oct 2022)

With the decorator finishing work on Tuesday the living room and dining room are _mostly_ back together; lights to sort out with matching bulbs and shades plus the stereo speakers but that's all.

However, the smart turbo's no longer going in the dining room  - so I've to work out how to fit that, and the giant 4-bike stand that son no. 2 left, into the conservatory/workshop area. Methinks the outdoor bench that usually comes inside won't be this winter.

Then I've the two main bedrooms to put back together after their carpets have been cleaned on Friday. Plus a new radiator to fit. 

I _might_ be finished by the time SWMBO gets back from her trip late Sunday


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well



Perhaps one of those trainer mugs might help ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Excuse, justification for a laser printer thingie.



Aaaargh. Heresy...


----------



## oldwheels (6 Oct 2022)

On this day seven years ago at 0220 my wife/ friend/companion was declared dead. We had been together for 60 years.
She was in our local hospital and I had been told there was no hope of survival and it was just a matter of time. Hard to take this in until I met her specialist nurse in floods of tears. She had come from Oban to say goodby to her old friend. Very unprofessional she admitted but their relationship was like mother and daughter.
I had been sent home to get some rest leaving our younger son in charge and wakened just after 0200 knowing I had to get back to the hospital and despite doing the proverbial bat out of h— she was gone by the time I got there. Totally illogical but I think she came to tell me she was going.

I may have few days off.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not happy with the steering wheel I've made. I think I'll call it a prototype and try to come up with another approach.



I was thinking ! How about cutting the spokes from an aluminium drinks can, and use 2 X 1 inch fibre washers glued either side and sanded to shape ?


----------



## postman (6 Oct 2022)

Getting ready to go for a pint,Golden Beam Headingley,meet up with one chap ex workmate.Got to bring in the brown bin.While i was out at Geeorges last night,Mrs P booked us two tickets to see The Drifters in Bradford,train there and back plus an overnight stay in a hotel.Nice.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2022)

@oldwheels that is a very moving post , made me cry


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2022)

I just had a phone call asking me if I used Amazon ! 
I should have said that I hardly ever go to that part of South America !


----------



## Speicher (6 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I just had a phone call asking me if I used Amazon !
> I should have said that I hardly ever go to that part of South America !


What are you basin' that answer on? 

Q: Do you use a raspberry?
A: Yes, in fruit salad

Q: Do you like Pringles?
A: No I find them itchy, and they shrink in the wash


----------



## Speicher (6 Oct 2022)

Q: Have you been to Iceland?

A: Yes, the lava fields, waterfalls and the geysers were very interesting.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Did you meet your love by the gasworks wall?



I guess you are referring to this 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-kARXzpgtQ

I met my love thru work. she worked at the film lab across the highway where I had to bring my company's film for processing. she'd buzz me in at night & often said "we don't want any" w/ a cute smile. our 1st date was at midnight cuz we both worked the night shift. we sometimes met in an abandoned parking lot, near the highway, during our break, to make out  so in a way, maybe I could say yes, to your question?

thank you for sharing the song, I see it was played many places, like an anthem of sorts at stadiums & in pubs. I like it very much


----------



## rockyroller (6 Oct 2022)

no bagels, so I had cream cheese on toast, w/ my coffee


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I guess you are referring to this
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-kARXzpgtQ
> 
> ...



Anyone but him!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-7HMiGdKqw


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've only got a 6ft x 9ft galley kitchen, so have to really think about storage space.



I'm imagining you squeezing between 3 sacks of walnuts, 1 sack of hazelnuts, 25 kilo of green tomatoes and attempting to grill a YS pork chop 🥩


----------



## Speicher (6 Oct 2022)

I have another question for peeps on this thread. Someone is asking for donations of basic toiletries for the Ukraine refugees that have arrived here. They collect and sort things at home, and then take them to a "shop" in the local District Council offices. It is mostly clothes, but toiletries have been requested as well. 

What do you use in the way of shampoo, soap, toothpaste and anything else that you describe as basic?

By way of explication, my sense of smell was enhanced considerably because of the Chemotherapy, so I tend to splash out a bit () on those types of things, and only use a small amount. 

I would like to donate items that I would use myself were it not for my preferences regarding the smell. To me lots of items of that ilk, smell like disinfectant. There is a very tiny Boots here, a small Tesco, or I could add items to my Waitrose or Asda on-line order.

For instance what about Dove Soap, but is that too fragrant for men? Your ideas would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Speicher (6 Oct 2022)

It is a sunny day here, rain is expected over the next few days, so I will be out in the garden.
Will be back later to read any replies.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have another question for peeps on this thread. Someone is asking for donations of basic toiletries for the Ukraine refugees that have arrived here. They collect and sort things at home, and then take them to a "shop" in the local District Council offices. It is mostly clothes, but toiletries have been requested as well.
> 
> What do you use in the way of shampoo, soap, toothpaste and anything else that you describe as basic?
> 
> ...



I couldn't say about anything else, but I use Dove shower goo and I don't think I smell girly atall. (others might disagree) 
I would think that 'basic' means normal washy stuff like soap, shower goo & toothpaste etc.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2022)

I think that yesterday's wind has mullahed my coleus 😔


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2022)

People watching is fun 
Especially in the sun


----------



## rockyroller (6 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anyone but him!
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-7HMiGdKqw




oh ok! ;-)


----------



## rockyroller (6 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I think that yesterday's wind has mullahed my coleus 😔



do you leave them out year 'round?


----------



## rockyroller (6 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I couldn't say about anything else, but I use Dove shower goo and I don't think I smell girly atall. (others might disagree)
> I would think that 'basic' means normal washy stuff like soap, shower goo & toothpaste etc.



sometimes I use Dove bar soap & it is fragrant


----------



## rockyroller (6 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have another question for peeps on this thread. Someone is asking for donations of basic toiletries for the Ukraine refugees that have arrived here. They collect and sort things at home, and then take them to a "shop" in the local District Council offices. It is mostly clothes, but toiletries have been requested as well.
> 
> What do you use in the way of shampoo, soap, toothpaste and anything else that you describe as basic?
> 
> ...


off the top of my head:

toothpaste
toothbrush
flossing stick w/ refills
hair comb
hair brush
scrunchies (elastic) for long hair
shower soap
sink soap
wash cloth(s)
hand towels
bath towels
bath tissue
bottom wipes
pretty nail polish
perfume or body spray?
mirror on stand
basic makeup kit?
hair dryer & extension cord
*hugs*


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> do you leave them out year 'round?



They're annual plants here in the UK, not perennial but they're lovely while they last!







Mine's about 3' tall


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2022)

We went and had our jabs . They also offered us the flu jab at the same time so we had that as well . Saves an extra trip out.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2022)

2 Hercules transport planes have just flown out in formation . They were heading in the Weymouth direction .


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2022)

Tonight's job, replace the downstairs loo syphon- joy !

Only the second to be replaced in 27 years ! It's a tank off job as the diaphragm has failed, so water off, drain unbolt, lift off replace syphon. The new one that's going on has replaceable parts and isn't a one piece, so if it happens again, it's a simple job to replace the diaphragm.


----------



## postman (6 Oct 2022)

Sorry to say fish and chips were rubbish,well the chips were good hot brown crispy and soft inside,fish thick and flaky but the batter too thick wet and doughy that is the second month i have not liked my Wethe rspoons food in Headingley.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2022)

A warm, blustery and mostly sunny day here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, and then went out walnutting. Managed to furkle another five kilos, but that's it for the season, I think. There are still nuts left on the two trees I visited, but it's that time spent furkling per nuts found. You get to a point where it's not worth any more effort. The quality has been fabulous though. Late lunch, and then cleaned and sorted what I brought in, and set them to dry.

Just been catching up on a few other chores, but going to chill for the rest of the day.

Couldn't find anything in the garage to use for the steering wheel, but I do have some curtain wire trimmings left from when I made the exhaust manifold. I shall have another try.

Sat here watching the news and having a


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What diameter is it ? If it was a 13 inch wheel it would be just over 1 inch . Copper pipe comes in 1 inch size , so I was thinking that something in the plumbing section in a DIY shop might have something useful .



15 inch, which translates to about 36mm diameter (roughly)


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is pretty much how 80% of my model making takes place; that's why prototyping happens.



It's as much the understanding of how things fit together as anything else. And the fact that the photos I'm working from are a bit pants.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> On this day seven years ago at 0220 my wife/ friend/companion was declared dead. We had been together for 60 years.
> She was in our local hospital and I had been told there was no hope of survival and it was just a matter of time. Hard to take this in until I met her specialist nurse in floods of tears. She had come from Oban to say goodby to her old friend. Very unprofessional she admitted but their relationship was like mother and daughter.
> I had been sent home to get some rest leaving our younger son in charge and wakened just after 0200 knowing I had to get back to the hospital and despite doing the proverbial bat out of h— she was gone by the time I got there. Totally illogical but I think she came to tell me she was going.
> 
> ...



*HUGS*


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was thinking ! How about cutting the spokes from an aluminium drinks can, and use 2 X 1 inch fibre washers glued either side and sanded to shape ?



It might work, but I have neither washers nor drinks cans. Don't like fizzy pop.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's as much the understanding of how things fit together as anything else. And the fact that the photos I'm working from are a bit pants.



Could you claim you have inside information and the steering wheel wasn't from an escort but an allegro?


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Could you claim you have inside information and the steering wheel wasn't from an escort but an allegro?



*GIGGLE*


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm imagining you squeezing between 3 sacks of walnuts, 1 sack of hazelnuts, 25 kilo of green tomatoes and attempting to grill a YS pork chop 🥩



That's really made me laugh! On account that it is reasonably accurate. Although you HAVE forgotten three trays of apples in all that lot...


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have another question for peeps on this thread. Someone is asking for donations of basic toiletries for the Ukraine refugees that have arrived here. They collect and sort things at home, and then take them to a "shop" in the local District Council offices. It is mostly clothes, but toiletries have been requested as well.
> 
> What do you use in the way of shampoo, soap, toothpaste and anything else that you describe as basic?
> 
> ...



Alberto Balsam shampoo bars from Tesco. They come in Lychee & coconut (very girly), raspberry and green apple.

Simple soap. Not the cheapest I know, but I have sensitive skin, and it's the best I can find. It's both colour and scent free.

Tesco's own brand "Fred & Flo" baby bath. Ditto the sensitive skin.

Toothpaste - not fussed, I buy whatever's the cheapest.

I wouldn't ignore period products either. I use a moon cup, but I'd guess towels and tampons would be welcome too.


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2022)

Had my consultation regarding my dental implant today. It will be pricey. 

Now in Cong, hopefully for a few days cycling around Connemara. Having a lovely gourmet burger in a pub in preparation for all the calories I will burn off tomorrow....


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2022)

A French couple asked the barmaid what sticky toffee pudding is.

The barmaid replied that it's a "pudding made from a kinda sticky toffee." 

Glad we've cleared that up! I think a more detailed answer may have been expected.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> It might work, but I have neither washers nor drinks cans. Don't like fizzy pop.



You are just being awkward!


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2022)

Loo fixed, bit of swearing as it wouldn't flush properly - had to make some adjustments to where the washers are (has a few options on the fush pull. Needed to nip the inlet and overflows up as moving them sprang a slight leak.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> I use a moon cup


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2022)

Lovely supper of minestrone soup followed by home made egg fried rice. Used the last of the sausage dripping to do the rice. Kitchen now smells like a chinese takeaway...


----------



## Hebe (6 Oct 2022)

Thinking of you, @oldwheels .


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2022)

Another glorious day


----------



## Illaveago (6 Oct 2022)

I just stood on half a mouse !


----------



## Jameshow (6 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> Sorry to say fish and chips were rubbish,well the chips were good hot brown crispy and soft inside,fish thick and flaky but the batter too thick wet and doughy that is the second month i have not liked my Wethe rspoons food in Headingley.



You should he out to the weatherly whaler in Menston.


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> On this day seven years ago at 0220 my wife/ friend/companion was declared dead. We had been together for 60 years.
> She was in our local hospital and I had been told there was no hope of survival and it was just a matter of time. Hard to take this in until I met her specialist nurse in floods of tears. She had come from Oban to say goodby to her old friend. Very unprofessional she admitted but their relationship was like mother and daughter.
> I had been sent home to get some rest leaving our younger son in charge and wakened just after 0200 knowing I had to get back to the hospital and despite doing the proverbial bat out of h— she was gone by the time I got there. Totally illogical but I think she came to tell me she was going.
> 
> ...



My thoughts are with you.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I just stood on half a mouse !


Front or back half?


----------



## Hebe (6 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I just stood on half a mouse !



I'd be wondering where the other half was...


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I'd be wondering where the other half was...



In the cat, usually...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Oct 2022)

I wanted to buy 10 litres of white emulsion in B&M this evening but there's not much paint in stock due to about 5 aisles being full up with Christmas tat.. 😔


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I'd be wondering where the other half was...


Stuck to the sole of his other shoe.


----------



## Gwylan (6 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> You should he out to the weatherly whaler in Menston.



Gosh, did time in Menston. Luckily the right side of the road


----------



## Gwylan (6 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Gosh, did time in Menston. Luckily the right side of the road



Did day trading based on the length of the queue at Harry's.

Long queue market was up, sell. Short queue market was down, buy.

Only worked in daylight and opening hours.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Oct 2022)

Sheffield this Sunday for Public Service Broadcasting. At some point in the next couple of days, I must look up which hotel I've booked so I know where I'm going to from the train station and then how to get to and from the O2 Academy.


----------



## Reynard (6 Oct 2022)

Time for a  and a Min Spy


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Sheffield this Sunday for Public Service Broadcasting. At some point in the next couple of days, I must look up which hotel I've booked so I know where I'm going to from the train station and then how to get to and from the O2 Academy.


If memory serves me correct, the O2 Academy isn't that far from the railway station.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Oct 2022)

Flight B0B0S to Nodland is final call, I just need a blanky and pillow off the stewardess.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> If memory serves me correct, the O2 Academy isn't that far from the railway station.



Just over the road & up a bit. I've checked my emails and the hotel I'm staying at is only just a bit further up the road from there so a nice & easy stagger back after the gig.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have another question for peeps on this thread. Someone is asking for donations of basic toiletries for the Ukraine refugees that have arrived here. They collect and sort things at home, and then take them to a "shop" in the local District Council offices. It is mostly clothes, but toiletries have been requested as well.
> 
> What do you use in the way of shampoo, soap, toothpaste and anything else that you describe as basic?
> 
> ...



Mens products I usually prefer Irish Spring, which has soap, body wash, and deodorant, and Suave for shampoo. I am in The States, but I think all those products may be on your shores as well. Mennen Speed Stik usually comes in Irish Spring. All are quite inexpensive.


----------



## Speicher (7 Oct 2022)

Thank you for all your suggestions. I think I will go for Dove Soap, Shampoo and some toothpaste. I can recall liking Dove before my sense of smell changed completely.

I would prefer to donate products that I would use myself. But "After the Rain" from Arran Aromatics, does not by any means fall into the "basic" range.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

The curtain wire is a bust for the steering wheel. The length is too small to get an even join, even with a reinforcing wire inside to try and hold things together. But I have found (and yes, I do keep such things as they are handy) the cardboard core from a roll of cling film that happens to be the right diameter. If I can cut either two thin sections or one thicker one with out the thing fraying, it might just do the job.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

Anyways, the heffalumps have begun their tap dancing routine, so I'm off to have a nice hot bath and some me time with a good book before I hit the sack.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2022)

The star's are shining


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2022)

Another blue sky morning


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Front or back half?



Back half . I think he prefers the crunchy bit !


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I wanted to buy 10 litres of white emulsion in B&M this evening but there's not much paint in stock due to about 5 aisles being full up with Christmas tat.. 😔



Couldn't you do a bit of different decorating instead ?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2022)

Morning .
I am a bit snively this morning. I think it's the cider fects of the jabs I had yesterday. My left shoulder is sore , I had both jabs there . I already have a painful right shoulder so I didn't want one in there .


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Couldn't you do a bit of different decorating instead ?



Nah... It's taken me all my energy to build up to buying paint. I've peaked now


----------



## Bollo (7 Oct 2022)

I trod on a hula hoop that somebody had dropped in Waitrose last night. It made a bit of a mess and I feel guilty about it.

I don’t know the flavour of the hula hoop.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2022)

Don't worry about heating bills this year !
The governmint are going to pump all of the hot air generated in the House of Parliament to heat all of the homes in this country .
They generate enough of it !


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2022)

Henry liked my Freddie Mercury impression this morning 🕺


----------



## rockyroller (7 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> They're annual plants here in the UK, not perennial but they're lovely while they last!
> 
> View attachment 663544
> 
> ...



impressive! good growth!


----------



## rockyroller (7 Oct 2022)

the red hats in America are so pathetic and obvious. it's always a particularly pathetic person. you can tell just by looking at them


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> impressive! good growth!



Ta.. I bought them as smallish new plants, approximately 6" high, in May! 
Shame that they're annuals, though..


----------



## mybike (7 Oct 2022)

My watch has stopped. Probably the battery.


----------



## mybike (7 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Nope, much too small. I need something in the 35 to 37mm range if I'm to stay (more or less) true to scale. This is working on the assumption that the steering wheel is the one out of a Mk2 Cortina.



About the size of an old 35mm film canister?


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2022)

Wet and miserable out. Off to Wales this weekend - motorway is shut until 6am on Monday, so we won't be coming back until after then - was a right pain getting home last Sunday.

I think we'll pop into Prestatyn for Tapas this evening for a change.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2022)

I've just spent 4 hours making various labels for the upcoming H&S Inspection. These will need to be laminated because of our work environment.

There are no plastic pockets for the machine to laminate them...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2022)

I was unexpectedly busy yesterday. This has led to me declaring an early Saturday.


----------



## Jameshow (7 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Gosh, did time in Menston. Luckily the right side of the road



????


----------



## Jameshow (7 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> I am a bit snively this morning. I think it's the cider fects of the jabs I had yesterday. My left shoulder is sore , I had both jabs there . I already have a painful right shoulder so I didn't want one in there .



Take more para cider mol....!


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2022)

Looks like Royal Mail are on strike most of November !


----------



## mybike (7 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> The curtain wire is a bust for the steering wheel. The length is too small to get an even join, even with a reinforcing wire inside to try and hold things together. But I have found (and yes, I do keep such things as they are handy) the cardboard core from a roll of cling film that happens to be the right diameter. If I can cut either two thin sections or one thicker one with out the thing fraying, it might just do the job.



Sounds like a job for a bacon slicer.


----------



## Speicher (7 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was unexpectedly busy yesterday. This has led to me declaring an early Saturday.


Is that a Monotorium or a Unilateral Declaration? 
Are we going to have two Sundays then?


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2022)

Just "taxed" the little Aygo for 12 months £20. Costs me that per month for my older car ! 

PS DVLA email says 'Vehicle Tax' all over it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Is that a Monotorium or a Unilateral Declaration?
> Are we going to have two Sundays then?


It's an unilateral dayclaration but feel free to join in. I might have my Sunday tomorrow because I suspect I'm going to be busy. Friday on Sunday then?


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2022)

Afternoon normal service will resume from now onwards.
Blue sky and breezy here


----------



## Hebe (7 Oct 2022)

I looked up the website of my preferred alcohol free beer and learned that they make more than one version and also that I can get it delivered in bulk for less cost than buying at Sainsbury’s every week. Which will minimise those awkward conversations when there’s only one can left and we both want a school night beer.


----------



## Speicher (7 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's an unilateral dayclaration but feel free to join in. I might have my Sunday tomorrow because I suspect I'm going to be busy. Friday on Sunday then?



Okay? Saturday today, Sunday tomorrow, then Monday, and another Monday. I will have a cup of coffee before deciding what to do todaymorrow.


----------



## dave r (7 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Just "taxed" the little Aygo for 12 months £20. Costs me that per month for my older car !
> 
> PS DVLA email says 'Vehicle Tax' all over it.



My old Suzuki Swift is only £30 a year, I've had the E-Mail to say the MOT is due and the text from the garage to say the service is due.


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2022)

British Gas are being totally useless. MIL passed away a few months back, so all bank accounts have stopped. We don't have legal right to the property yet as probate is 'in progress'. Despite them being told about MIL passing, my wife is getting weekly 'welcome to your new house, so now pay us' letters every week. She's phoned them numerous times. Latest letter is 'debt collectors'.

Like to see you try as we don't own the house and the owner is dead !


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2022)

The weather forecast said 0.4mm of rain today yet I find myself sitting in a cafe with a pool of water around my feet and about half a gallon of rain water in each shoe. I may have been given incorrect information


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

Mild, very blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard, with rain due to move in from mid afternoon.

I slept really well (overslept actually, oops!) and have spent the morning peeling and chopping a mountain of tomatoes. After luncheon I will make a big cauldron of a basic Sicilian tomato sauce as taught to my by a bloke I knew at uni. I can then keep it in the fridge to use as and when.

Other plans for this afternoon includes picking yet more tomatoes. They're not really ripening outside now, but will spread them out on a cardboard tray and keep them in the hallways with the other apples and tomatoes - I still have one empty tray left. I am not confident that will be enough.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Gwylan (7 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> ????



If you know, you know. If you don't....


----------



## DCLane (7 Oct 2022)

The carpets in the two newly-decorated bedrooms have been cleaned (for anyone in S. Yorks I can recommend a company), plus the stairs/landing. As they've to dry I can't put furniture back in, so that's a job avoided for today 

However, the lights are in now downstairs and I've just the stereo speakers to cable back; it's a complex system with 5 speakers and a range of Hi-Fi / AV kit that SWMBO and myself have gathered over the years. SWMBO uses it rather than me.

Oh, and once that's done I can continue setting up the new 'training zone' in the conservatory, having been told that using the dining room is now a no-go since son no. 2 left. Some things I'll argue, some things it's better to avoid  or risk  and


----------



## Gwylan (7 Oct 2022)

At km 78 on E411


----------



## Gwylan (7 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Wet and miserable out. Off to Wales this weekend - motorway is shut until 6am on Monday, so we won't be coming back until after then - was a right pain getting home last Sunday.
> 
> I think we'll pop into Prestatyn for Tapas this evening for a change.



The idea of Tapas in Prestatyn seems odd. Bit like profiteroles in Llanelli.


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> The idea of Tapas in Prestatyn seems odd. Bit like profiteroles in Llanelli.



Get a bit of everything there. Welsh Italian, chef called Derek, welsh food with a patagonian twist, run by Claire and Darren, Ginger's burger bar, run by a guy with ginger hair, three good Indian restaurants... the list goes on.


----------



## Jameshow (7 Oct 2022)

Weekend in 2hrs!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2022)

I'm currently caller 8 in the queueueueue.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with cheddar & chutney, one with sliced avocado, plus a pear, a nectarine, some pomegranate kernels and two 

Onion and garlic have been chopped and added to the tomato. That's now simmering away. Have also added pepper, oregano, two bay leaves and a splooshette of olive oil. No salt, on the basis that I don't know exactly what I'm going to be doing with the sauce.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> Oh, and once that's done I can continue setting up the new 'training zone' in the conservatory, having been told that using the dining room is now a no-go since son no. 2 left. Some things I'll argue, some things it's better to avoid  or risk  and



Always best to tread lightly on heavy ground.  Although moaning that you're too hot / too cold can also be a rather effective tactic at a later date...


----------



## Hebe (7 Oct 2022)

Post Office run done and non-Lidl supplies secured. I wanted to buy pudding rice to make a rice pudding in the slow cooker but there wasn’t any.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> View attachment 663694
> 
> Post Office run done and non-Lidl supplies secured. I wanted to buy pudding rice to make a rice pudding in the slow cooker but there wasn’t any.



Tesco have started stocking it again after a long time without. I loooove rice pudding.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

I have misplaced my tweezers.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2022)

Bike has been ridden. Dog has been walked & grass has been mown. 
It's now about to start raining ☔


----------



## Illaveago (7 Oct 2022)

It is tipping down with rain! I went out with my friends this morning for a ride . We did 16 miles . There was a strong head wind which seemed to keep changing direction so that we were battling against it for most of the ride . It was anew ride for us and we saw some pretty buildings . It was sunny .


----------



## Jameshow (7 Oct 2022)

Mil coming for tea might find a chippy!!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Oct 2022)

Gentle pitter patter of rain here


----------



## postman (7 Oct 2022)

I mended my new sun lounger today,A couple of weeks ago i sat down heavy on it and a rivet popped and the chair became wobbly and unusable,so whilst visiting the father in law i asked did he have any long thin nuts and bolts,aged 91 of course he did in a jam jar insode his impressive man cave shed,along with a lifetimes worth of other objects ladies woyld not understand,and today the bolt slipped easily in to position and mended my lounger,well sone father in law.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2022)

No1 daughter & grandkids have just arrived at Wembley Stadium to watch the Women's team v USA. 
The tickets were sold out ages ago! Great advert for ladies football ⚽


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

Tomatoes have been picked. I was right, one tray wasn't enough, so only picked the ones that were showing signs of ripening. The green ones will have to wait till I have a tray free.

Tomato sauce has been made and decanted into a dish. When it has cooled, I shall cling film it and pop it in the fridge.

It started raining here half an hour ago.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

The cardboard cling film core was a bust - as I had anticipated. It just frayed horribly when I took a hacksaw to it. It didn't cost me to try, though. So I've gone back to the method I used for the original iteration of the steering wheel, albeit with refinements. 

Started out with a change of card type - used the same stuff that's gone into the structural elements of the model, so I know it's not going to flex. Plus I went back to using superglue - that roket glue bonds well, but doesn't dry rigid. I worked outside to stick the bits together in order to minimise my exposure, and it's now in the hallway drying out in preparation for the next stage.

Another plus is this new version isn't dished, which does make the construction a lot simpler. And I used some photos of a Mk2 Cortina steering wheel as a reference this time. One of the mistakes I made last time was assuming that the spokes were equidistant. But so far, things already look much more promising.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

It has stopped raining, and now the sun's come out.

Have just made myself a


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> My watch has stopped. Probably the battery.



No need for that with my lovely mechanical watches. Either wind them up or give them a quick shake and Bob's your uncle... 

Today's watch is a mid 1960s Girrard Perregaux gyromatic.


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2022)

Turned into a nice evening after all for the return journey. 55 miles completed and waiting for my stuffed chicken special of the day now 

Got left-hooked by a Mercedes hearse business must be bad so trying to drum up trade!


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

It's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2022)

And this is their view 👌


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 663739
> 
> 
> And this is their view 👌



It should be a very tight match. I hope they enjoy themselves.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

Going to watch it on TV here.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

A very random bitsas supper here chez Casa Reynard... Soup, chilli, egg fried rice and some mini sausage rolls.

Not really enough to make a full meal, but too much to simply pitch in the bin. Not that I would do that anyway. I shall probably have a slice or two of toast later in the evening.


----------



## Hebe (7 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> I mended my new sun lounger today,A couple of weeks ago i sat down heavy on it and a rivet popped and the chair became wobbly and unusable,so whilst visiting the father in law i asked did he have any long thin nuts and bolts,aged 91 of course he did in a jam jar insode his impressive man cave shed,along with a lifetimes worth of other objects ladies woyld not understand,and today the bolt slipped easily in to position and mended my lounger,well sone father in law.



That's lovely. This lady does understand, and I think several others here would too  It's like how Mr Hebe doesn't get why spending half an hour in the garage with an enamel mug of tea checking over the bikes or trying to fix something makes me quite so happy.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> That's lovely. This lady does understand, and I think several others here would too  It's like how Mr Hebe doesn't get why spending half an hour in the garage with an enamel mug of tea checking over the bikes or trying to fix something makes me quite so happy.



Yep, this girl also understands. It's both satisfying and oddly relaxing.


----------



## fossyant (7 Oct 2022)

Prestatyn tapas


----------



## rockyroller (7 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> My watch has stopped. Probably the battery.



trying to think of something clever to say but I fear I'm running out of time


----------



## Gwylan (7 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Get a bit of everything there. Welsh Italian, chef called Derek, welsh food with a patagonian twist, run by Claire and Darren, Ginger's burger bar, run by a guy with ginger hair, three good Indian restaurants... the list goes on.



Out of season it's a pleasant place.
Back in the 80's it was in my service area.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 663739
> 
> 
> And this is their view 👌



they're early! love it! do they know where the exits are?


----------



## rockyroller (7 Oct 2022)

not sure if I want to erase today, start over, or just be glad it's almost over!?


----------



## Gwylan (7 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Prestatyn tapas
> 
> View attachment 663760



Had tapas lunch in Trier, yesterday. After cycling the 20k to justify the lunch. Then cycled 20k back so we could meet friends and go to dinner. 
Tough life


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2022)

I couldn't resist the strawberry cheese cake.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> they're early! love it! do they know where the exits are?



I reckon they do. They were early as it was raining so they got in to keep dry!


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> the red hats in America are so pathetic and obvious. it's always a particularly pathetic person. you can tell just by looking at them


You're a member of the RHS!!


----------



## pjd57 (7 Oct 2022)

I made some fruit scones tonight. 
They're very nice.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Oct 2022)

Game's quite exciting, isn't it 😃


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Okay? Saturday today, Sunday tomorrow, then Monday, and another Monday. I will have a cup of coffee before deciding what to do todaymorrow.


What'll you be doing Tomorrowday?


----------



## Jameshow (7 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> What'll you be doing Tomorrowday?



Park run then a ride??


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> British Gas are being totally useless. MIL passed away a few months back, so all bank accounts have stopped. We don't have legal right to the property yet as probate is 'in progress'. Despite them being told about MIL passing, my wife is getting weekly 'welcome to your new house, so now pay us' letters every week. She's phoned them numerous times. Latest letter is 'debt collectors'.
> 
> Like to see you try as we don't own the house and the owner is dead !


Have you sent any back marked "Not at this address"?


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Always best to tread lightly on heavy ground.  Although moaning that you're too hot / too cold can also be a rather effective tactic at a later date...


Too hot, open a window.
Too cold, put more effort in.


----------



## Jameshow (7 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Park run then a ride??



Edit park run, digging a hole for mother inlaw, then a long ride. 

Over tea she commented "do your parents have the internet?!"

Now she's talking to fil like two loved up teenagers.... Pisses me off!


----------



## postman (7 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> , digging a hole for mother inlaw,


i bought my ex mother in law an electric chair,but she wouldnt let me plug it in.She also said i will dance on your grave when ypu die,good im getting buried at sea.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

Waheyyyyyy the Lionesses!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Waheyyyyyy the Lionesses!!!



1st defeat in 22 games for USA, 23 unbeaten for England. Excellent result.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 1st defeat in 22 games for USA, 23 unbeaten for England. Excellent result.



Isn't it just! Chapeau the girls!


----------



## Jameshow (7 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Isn't it just! Chapeau the girls!



Did I miss something! Might have depressed me further!


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Okay? Saturday today, Sunday tomorrow, then Monday, and another Monday. I will have a cup of coffee before deciding what to do todaymorrow.


I had to have Monday today. Monday is normally the day I do domestics before going back to work on Tuesday, but as I will be on the train back from Sheffield on Monday they had to be done today. I don't do domestics on the weekend any more so Monday couldn't be moved to Saturday or Sunday and Sunday was already out of consideration for being Monday as I will be on the way to Sheffield.



I think


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I had to have Monday today. Monday is normally the day I do domestics before going back to work on Tuesday, but as I will be on the train back from Sheffield on Monday they had to be done today. I don't do domestics on the weekend any more so Monday couldn't be moved to Saturday or Sunday and Sunday was already out of consideration for being Monday as I will be on the way to Sheffield.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think *


Try not to, your head won't hurt as much.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

Right, that's one Cortina Mk2-style steering wheel built.  Not cutting out the holes in the spokes, will just imply them when it comes to painting.

I have a piece of doweling that is the right diameter to make the collar on the back of the steering wheel - just need to drill a hole in it, cut to size, and sand it down. In my Box of Bits, I also have a length of wooden knitting needle that was originally going to be the prop shaft, but it will now be re-purposed into a steering column. That also needs cutting to size, and then I need to devise some kind of anchor for the end of the column, and a bracket for the front bulkhead.


----------



## Reynard (7 Oct 2022)

Anyways, time for a  and a Min Spy.


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2022)

Trying to capture the moon behind the gates of Ashford Castle on my way back to the hostel.


----------



## classic33 (7 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Trying to capture the moon behind the gates of Ashford Castle on my way back to the hostel.
> 
> View attachment 663773


Five Stars, you don't do cheap do you.

Galway or Mayo?


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Five Stars, you don't do cheap do you.
> 
> Galway or Mayo?



Nope. I was walking past it en-route to my hostel. 

I'm in Mayo.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Nope. I was walking past it en-route to my hostel.
> 
> I'm in Mayo.


Google puts Cong in Galway.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2022)

Google has me as being in Westborough and Dry Doddington all night. 
So if anyone blames me for anything, I wasn't here, I was there.

If I'm not blamed for anything, I've been here and not there.


----------



## cookiemonster (8 Oct 2022)

Well, why not? 


View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1578496886205747201


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2022)

Time for a nice hot bath, so I'm going to put Poots and Hannah Marks back into their pigeon holes in my imagination and call it quits on the writing for this evening.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Speicher (8 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Google has me as being in Westborough and Dry Doddington all night.
> So if anyone blames me for anything, I wasn't here, I was there.
> 
> If I'm not blamed for anything, I've been here and not there.



I definitely shouldn't be here, time I was wented.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2022)

Morning all
Dry here
Soon be tea making time


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Did I miss something! Might have depressed me further!



England women's football team have beaten the USA team who are World champions, at Wembley. 

⚽


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2022)

Morning .
Lovely clear sky here . Just saw a Heron fly by !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2022)

On the news it said that an MP has had a whip removed !
From where ?


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2022)

Looks like being a nice morning here


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Oct 2022)

Sun is out, breakfast nearly finished make sandwiches and go for a cycle adventure methinks.


----------



## dave r (8 Oct 2022)

Womans rugby world cup England have beaten Fiji 84 - 19.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2022)

Too much grandparent duty stuff for a ride today


----------



## Jenkins (8 Oct 2022)

Morning all. Looks to be a lovely morning with bright sunshine, clear skies and light winds. This morning's post breakfast task will be to wash & polish the car for the first time in many months. Any bike ride will have to wait until later in the afternoon and there's a possibility of a trip to Stowmarket this evening depending on what order the bands are on.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2022)

I was going to have a caffeine free day today but I forgot... ☕


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I was going to have a caffeine free day today but I forgot... ☕



I've been caffeine free now for 5 months apart from the occasional decaf coffee or tea. Less headaches and I think my sleep is slowly improving slightly so it has been worth it.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2022)

Lick My forehead ????
Just heard on Claudia Winkleman radio 2 show what is that all about


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Lick My forehead ????
> Just heard on Claudia Winkleman radio 2 show what is that all about



How could you lick her forehead.......you can't see it for her hair!


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Lick My forehead ????
> Just heard on Claudia Winkleman radio 2 show what is that all about



Serves you right for listening to her!


----------



## Jameshow (8 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Serves you right for listening to her!





biggs682 said:


> Lick My forehead ????
> Just heard on Claudia Winkleman radio 2 show what is that all about



Nothing good on R2 on Saturdays... 

Liza tarbuck what is she all about! 

Talk about jobs for the family.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2022)

Some sad news. Earlier in the year I noticed that a pair of white doves seemed to perch on our roof . A bit later in the year my wife found an egg lying on our front path. It seems as though the pair thought that making a nest underneath our solar panels would be an ideal place . Recently we haven't seen the pair around and had assumed that they had gone back to their loft . Yesterday as I was waiting for my friends to go on our bike ride I noticed one dove on our roof looking lost . This morning my wife spotted a dead white dove underneath the solar panels !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2022)

I have just found a smallish Hedgehog on our front path between 2 flower pots . I tried to pick it up but it's spikes ain't half sharp! We have put it in our cat box with some food and water for now .


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2022)

Dry, sunny but breezey in North Wales


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2022)

Hedgehog news!
My wife has taken to a Hedgehog rescue place in Corsham as she was worried about its breathing . Sort of snoring .

Can I have a rest now ? Dead dove in our gutter and a Hedgehog hiding in the flower pots !


----------



## mybike (8 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> The idea of Tapas in Prestatyn seems odd. Bit like profiteroles in Llanelli.



Prestatyn isn't quite the Liverpool on Sea that Rhyl is.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2022)

The buyers of MIL's house have started playing games. Surveyor has been round and quoted lots of silly prices for areas where there may be potential damp. There isn't any damp. Disabled ramp too close to air brick/damp course, down pipe from conservatory drains onto the garden, some frost damage to bricks (50 year old house). Also substantial crack in ceiling in hall. MrsF went round and removed the hallway ceiling wallpaper. The crack was 1mm. The crack was actually the wall paper coming off at the join.

They are wanting another £10k-£15k off.

Then arrives today that the land the house is built on could be contaminated. Its been there 50 flipping years, in the same family. We've never heard such rubbish. Again they are wanting an indemnity policy taking out by my wife/her sisters.

I have a feeling 'we' may pull the sale as we don't want the hassle. We can't answer some of the questions.

The house was priced to sell and we even dropped it for the buyer. I suspect the market unrest is causing all this.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> Prestatyn isn't quite the Liverpool on Sea that Rhyl is.



And Liverpool is getting Eurovision!


----------



## cookiemonster (8 Oct 2022)

Looks like it's *finally* going to cool down here from next week.

Wettest June, hottest July, August as normal, hottest September and the start of October. It's been blistering this Summer for most of the time.


----------



## postman (8 Oct 2022)

What an unexpected wonderful morning.Double jab at the Health Centre,me and Mrs P.She suggested breakfast in a local cafe,with our daughter.so while inside the medical centre i waited outside a room,right next to a bloke and his wife i have known 50 years then from behind me came a shout you telling jokes again,my old cycling buddy,then on leaving i met the wife of an ex workmate who once bought a bike off me,ihad a natter to her,then in the cafe came two friends from a previous church,it was their first time in the cafe,it was also our daughters first visit,Victor gave me a bigger than ordered breakfast aswell as Mrs P.What a super morning jokes and laughter.


----------



## mybike (8 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> No need for that with my lovely mechanical watches. Either wind them up or give them a quick shake and Bob's your uncle...
> 
> Today's watch is a mid 1960s Girrard Perregaux gyromatic.



Sadly mine need work & the price was rather high.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2022)

MrsF has gone for a dip


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> How could you lick her forehead.......you can't see it for her hair!



She was talking to Dermot O'Leary at the time


----------



## postman (8 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> The buyers of MIL's house have started playing games. Surveyor has been round and quoted lots of silly prices for areas where there may be potential damp. There isn't any damp. Disabled ramp too close to air brick/damp course, down pipe from conservatory drains onto the garden, some frost damage to bricks (50 year old house). Also substantial crack in ceiling in hall. MrsF went round and removed the hallway ceiling wallpaper. The crack was 1mm. The crack was actually the wall paper coming off at the join.
> 
> They are wanting another £10k-£15k off.
> 
> ...


Pull it my mate did.He had his own small building company.His mother had died.He had kept the place together during her lifetime,so right near the end the buyers staryed playing silly buggets like yours seem to do.So he asked for an on site meeting everybody.He listened then shut them down and pulled out of the sale,a few months later put it back up forty grand more and sold it no problems.My mate did think agent and buyer were in cahoots.So you stick to your guns.


----------



## postman (8 Oct 2022)

I wish to confess,the bikes have been cleaned and wrapped up for winter.This wuss of a fair weather cyclist has finished for 2022.At least i got out after the operations in April,but sadly catching up with decorating and gardening took its toll on my time.So 2023 is going to be my cycling time.Bring it on.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2022)

The Hedgehog peeps think that the Hedgehog could have lung worm which would be really bad !  They are going to keep it in to see what happens . Fingers crossed it gets better .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The Hedgehog peeps think that the Hedgehog could have lung work which would be really bad !  They are going to keep it in to see what happens . Fingers crossed it gets better .



Lung worm?


----------



## mybike (8 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> And Liverpool is getting Eurovision!



Seems appropriate.


----------



## Hebe (8 Oct 2022)

Day full of little things to do that preclude a long bike ride. So once the crumble is out of the oven I shall do a short (very short) ride instead. Then I shall have a coffee.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (8 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The Hedgehog peeps think that the Hedgehog could have lung work which would be really bad !  They are going to keep it in to see what happens . Fingers crossed it gets better .
> 
> 
> Illaveago said:
> ...


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Oct 2022)

Walking back from the shops this morning and passed a long hedge with several hundred bees buzzing around. The hedge is interwoven with Ivy blossom.


----------



## Jameshow (8 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Day full of little things to do that preclude a long bike ride. So once the crumble is out of the oven I shall do a short (very short) ride instead. Then I shall have a coffee.



Done a few jobs to earn me brownie points for a ride tomorrow! Where shall I go!!


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2022)

Warm, blustery and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well. Sorted though the stored apples this morning, and made a big pot of vegetable soup. Not the soup I'd intended to make as I'm clean out of red lentils. I normally don't run out of stuff, so feeling rather miffed. I suspect the last time I went to buy some they were out of stock, and then I forgot to put them on the list for next time, and well, I don't really cook soup during the summer...

Anyways, they ARE on the shopping list for next time. 

Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with cooked chicken, one with a very fine vintage red leicester (the Red Fox one - I heartily recommend it), plus a banana, a minneola, some pomegranate kernels and two 

Off to do a spot of modelling in a bit. I have holes that require drilling.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> Sadly mine need work & the price was rather high.



What would you call a high price? I paid £95 to have my Kelek serviced earlier in the year, which is very reasonable as these things go. Considering that the whole movement has to be dismantled, cleaned and then reassembled by someone who really knows what they are doing. It's fiddly work with lots of opportunities for sproings and pingfeckits.

Today's watch is a Seiko 2206 hi-beat with a blue & white TV dial.


----------



## Hebe (8 Oct 2022)

Rather lovely 5miles ridden in the autumn sunshine. Now in my lazy clothes with an ambitiously strong coffee for late afternoon. Apple and blackberry crumble made, laundry done, and the car finally filled with petrol. I meant to do that last one yesterday on the way back from town but accidentally forgot to take the car. Only remembered when I cycled past the garage on the way back


----------



## Hebe (8 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> In the cat, usually...


This brought back memories of neatly nibbled mouse spines and tails left under the bed…. 


postman said:


> I wish to confess,the bikes have been cleaned and wrapped up for winter.This wuss of a fair weather cyclist has finished for 2022.At least i got out after the operations in April,but sadly catching up with decorating and gardening took its toll on my time.So 2023 is going to be my cycling time.Bring it on.


Good for you, lots of time to plan routes now. I enjoyed reading about the rides that you planned and did this year.


Jameshow said:


> Done a few jobs to earn me brownie points for a ride tomorrow! Where shall I go!!


Somewhere with decent coffee and cake on the way and with the right number of hills. And preferably no potholes. What’s on your shortlist?


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2022)

A satisfying afternoon's modelling has been completed, although I'm now rather chesty thanks to the glue allergy. But I now have a completed steering wheel with rear collar, a steering column and a female socket for the steering column that has been built into the section that forms the "engine" assembly. Only the latter has been glued in situ, everything else just slots together for the moment. I may need to still adjust the length of the steering column once I've made the seat. That is the next task in hand - fortunately I can do this largely with papier mache, so can take a break from the superglue.

Am now sat here with a nice


----------



## Gwylan (8 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Lick My forehead ????
> Just heard on Claudia Winkleman radio 2 show what is that all about



Think you deserve banning from the forum for your affair with that Winkelman woman. 

I resent her every breath she takes. Totally baseless, but increasingly polished, loathing.

I would catch dandruff just to pi$$ her off. 

I shall now retreat to bunker and clean my bike.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Oct 2022)

Just a short visit to show I have not gone away entirely and to thank those who expressed condolences.
While the anniversary is a sad occasion I have never been so badly affected in the past.
Now I suspect I was lower than usual as I have been struck down with the dreaded lurgi ie covid. Last night I had the first decent night’s sleep for a week and the cough seems to have abated a bit but by no means out of the wood yet.
My taste and sense of smell are normal but interest in food is low which is why I have lost 1Kg in weight in the past week.
No idea where I picked this up as I am never without a mask indoors and not been in any crowded places recently. I suspect the physio as I only had the surgery supplied mask rather than my preferred FFP3 and she was uncomfortably close while manipulating my shoulder.
Still feeling pretty washed out.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Think you deserve banning from the forum for your affair with that Winkelman woman.
> 
> I resent her every breath she takes. Totally baseless, but increasingly polished, loathing.
> 
> ...



I went to school with her. Hey ho.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Just a short visit to show I have not gone away entirely and to thank those who expressed condolences.
> While the anniversary is a sad occasion I have never been so badly affected in the past.
> Now I suspect I was lower than usual as I have been struck down with the dreaded lurgi ie covid. Last night I had the first decent night’s sleep for a week and the cough seems to have abated a bit but by no means out of the wood yet.
> My taste and sense of smell are normal but interest in food is low which is why I have lost 1Kg in weight in the past week.
> ...



Ah man... *HUGS* 

(socially distanced, of course... )


----------



## Gwylan (8 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> I went to school with her. Hey ho.



You mean she was educated? I assumed she was........( no, don't dare type it )


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> You mean she was educated? I assumed she was........( no, don't dare type it )



Fee-paying public school, selection via entrance exam. Claudia wasn't in my year, although I do remember her quite well. Trevor Brooking's daughter WAS in my year, however.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2022)

Nice sunny day here with blue skies , guess it's going to be chilly tonight


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2022)

133 miles completed over my two days in Connemara. Today was much better weather thankfully. I developed a sore knee during today's ride which is unusual for me. I had taken the bike in the car to a junction about 15 miles away to cut today's route down to a more sensible distance and now pleases I did as I could never have coped with another thirty mile. I really struggled with my knee for the last 15. 

When I got back into the car, I emptied the pockets of my cycling jacket and set everything on top of the dashboard and 2 x €2 coins instantly slid down the dashboard and into the heater vent, almost as if Skoda had designed it to that. 

Now waiting on my spaghetti bolognese


----------



## Illaveago (8 Oct 2022)

Just been outside . There is a Hedgehog eating some cat biscuits I put out .
The dead dove has been removed from the roof .
I did a bit of banging . I bought a butane canister yesterday and did a bit of shrinking on part of my helmet . It is half of the dome part of the helmet . I cut it in half so that I could work it more easily . It means though that I have to try to make the other side match .
My wife bought a small pack of KitKats. They are 2 finger ones wrapped in aluminium foil . The chocolate is dark, hard and tastes like it should! That other pack we had was carp!


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2022)

@tyred, Creeslough near you?


----------



## Jameshow (8 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> This brought back memories of neatly nibbled mouse spines and tails left under the bed….
> 
> Good for you, lots of time to plan routes now. I enjoyed reading about the rides that you planned and did this year.
> 
> Somewhere with decent coffee and cake on the way and with the right number of hills. And preferably no potholes. What’s on your shortlist?



Haven't been to hebden bridge for some time!


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> @tyred, Creeslough near you?



Not very far away. Horrible explosion.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2022)

Cats have been fed - a Gourmet Gold melting heart thing with salmon.

There is an apple & ginger upside down cake in the oven.

Ingredients for tonight's supper ready prepped, just need to chuck it all together in a bit. Soup's on the hob to warm up.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Not very far away. Horrible explosion.


Here's hoping for the best that can be expected.


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2022)

I learned today that cycle tourists were once used 





as security during a Royal visit!


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2022)

I saw Porsches galore today, Old and New. Must have been some sort of club outing. The ones that overtook me all left lots of space


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2022)

Vegetable soup with barley & split peas for supper, along with spaghetti in a spinach, pesto and cream sauce. With lots of Grana Padano cheese on top. 

Cake is cooling. Still need to turn it out and do the syrup for the top.


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> I saw Porsches galore today, Old and New. Must have been some sort of club outing. The ones that overtook me all left lots of space


Cannonball Run?


----------



## Hebe (8 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Just a short visit to show I have not gone away entirely and to thank those who expressed condolences.
> While the anniversary is a sad occasion I have never been so badly affected in the past.
> Now I suspect I was lower than usual as I have been struck down with the dreaded lurgi ie covid. Last night I had the first decent night’s sleep for a week and the cough seems to have abated a bit but by no means out of the wood yet.
> My taste and sense of smell are normal but interest in food is low which is why I have lost 1Kg in weight in the past week.
> ...



I’m so sorry.


----------



## Reynard (8 Oct 2022)

Time for a  and a Min Spy and MOTD


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Oct 2022)

Nothing to eat all day and not long got back from a 160 mile drive. Fish, chips and two pickled onions awaited my return. Possibly the nicest thing I have ever eaten


----------



## Jenkins (8 Oct 2022)

What a lovely autumn day it's been. Got the car washed & polished so the accumulated summer's worth of bird droppings, dirt and squashed insects are no more, then after a mug of coffee & a slice of toast & marmalade it was out for a couple of hours on the bike while listening to yesterday's purchases from Bandcamp. A little breezier than expected, but still warm & sunny.

I also received a very nice mis-typed text from my sister - she was "checking up on me as being an pensioner, apparemtly you're venerable". I told her I was taking it as a compliment and that as a younger pensioner* than me she must be vulnerable to the cold as it was afecting her texting fingers.

* She's also taken partial early retirement and some of her work's pension


----------



## Jenkins (8 Oct 2022)

Didn't bother with the Stowmarket outing in the end. Of the three bands there were two I wanted to see (Average Life Complaints and The Bug Club) and I've got tickets for Cambridge & York to see The Bug Club anyhow. 

The overnight bag is packed ready for tomorrow and the phone is on charge ready to stream either ITV or the BTCC circuit commentary on the bus replacement service & train on the way north


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Fee-paying public school, selection via entrance exam. Claudia wasn't in my year, although I do remember her quite well. Trevor Brooking's daughter WAS in my year, however.



Any relation to Babe Winkelman?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babe_Winkelman


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Any relation to Babe Winkelman?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babe_Winkelman



Doesn't look like it...


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2022)

Anyways, I need another


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Oct 2022)

I shot more stock photos, worked in the bike co-op, got a bike there as well, (Schwinn Rocket 88) and got it ready and rode it at the nearest mountain bike trail, in a forest about 15 miles away. Wonderful autumn day!


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2022)

Time to take two paracetamol and toddle off to bed. I do not think I will get up early to listen to the Japanese GP.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2022)

Morning y'all a couple of jobs I wanted to get done before going out are taking longer than usual.
Looks dry outside and dark


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2022)

They have rain!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2022)

Morning.
It was lovely and clear when I first got up but now some cloud is moving in from the West .
I am about to go and make another . Does anyone need anything thing whilst I'm up?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> They have rain!



Sounds like the race officials are incompetent again!


----------



## cookiemonster (9 Oct 2022)

I get this feeling that the Japanese GP may not happen. Still chucking it down.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2022)

Bonnie's had her flea & tick tablet this morning. 🐛


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2022)

The sun is dappling the walls of the bungalows opposite, and the Raptor perched on the roof transmogrified into a pigeon once I’d put my glasses on.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I get this feeling that the Japanese GP may not happen. Still chucking it down.



Will they do just one lap under the safety car ?


----------



## Hebe (9 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It was lovely and clear when I first got up but now some cloud is moving in from the West .
> I am about to go and make another . Does anyone need anything thing whilst I'm up?


Toast and marmite please, or marmalade if you're not a marmite house. Thank you. When you say what weather you have I always know what's due here in the next hour or so. Better than the Met Office 😎


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2022)

Back now have I missed anything? 
First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed
Time for a warm shower


----------



## Hebe (9 Oct 2022)

Just went to re-proof my walking boots as I was starting to get wet toes. They have split extensively.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Oct 2022)

I'm working today 😔 

Sunday rate


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2022)

Horrible wet day day. Decided to have breakfast in the cafe before driving home but had to wait until ten for it to open. 

Seems the only thing that opens early in this town on a Sunday is the tourist shop. I suppose they need to be there in case someone needs an emergency Aran cardigan, blackthorn stick or photo of John Wayne in a flat cap.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Cannonball Run?



I have seen a few doing that racing around the NC500 at max speed. Dangerous B's overtaking on the northern A9 in the face of oncoming traffic in case they get left too far behind the rest. I was glad to get off that road when heading south from Caithness.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Oct 2022)

I have done something terrible. The living room storage heater is on. In the last couple of years it was end of November/early December before the heating was on. I think you feel the cold more as you get older.
Strong winds and heavy rain imminent with warnings of ferry disruptions.


----------



## Hebe (9 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> ...✂️...
> Seems the only thing that opens early in this town on a Sunday is the tourist shop. I suppose they need to be there in case someone needs an emergency Aran cardigan, blackthorn stick or photo of John Wayne in a flat cap.


As someone who grew up in Cornwall this made me laugh! The number of times that you could buy any number of seashell constructions but not a sandwich... Though I am taken with the idea of an emergency Aran Cardigan 
The Mister has a martial arts grading today and the girl has a cold. I am going to shortlist walking boots online for a proper shop tomorrow. These last ones were just coming up to two years old, but all the lockdown walking did them in.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2022)

Beautiful sunny day here a gentle breeze blowing


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I have done something terrible. The living room storage heater is on. In the last couple of years it was end of November/early December before the heating was on. I think you feel the cold more as you get older.
> Strong winds and heavy rain imminent with warnings of ferry disruptions.



I've given in too and stuck just the hall one on at low and with the internal doors left open, it's just enough to keep the chill off the air. I will try and resist putting the living room one on for a while unless we get an exceptionally cold spell.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Sounds like the race officials are incompetent again!


You can't blame the rain on them!


----------



## mybike (9 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> What would you call a high price? I paid £95 to have my Kelek serviced earlier in the year, which is very reasonable as these things go. Considering that the whole movement has to be dismantled, cleaned and then reassembled by someone who really knows what they are doing. It's fiddly work with lots of opportunities for sproings and pingfeckits.
> 
> Today's watch is a Seiko 2206 hi-beat with a blue & white TV dial.



If I recall correctly it was >£150 & the Rotary didn't cost that much.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2022)

Glad I got the earlier train up to Ipswich as the bus replacement to Ely took about 90 minutes instead of 60 by train. Catching the correct train and bus would have caused me to miss the connection for Peterborough and therefore the next Sheffield train.

It is a lovely sunny and warm day for traveling though.


----------



## Jameshow (9 Oct 2022)

Hebden bridge 3pm here I come!


----------



## Speicher (9 Oct 2022)

Some time ago, I started trying to get rid of clutter, etc. It was taking a long time. 

It is surprising how much less space things take up, once similar things are put together.  I had to just keep chipping away at the task, fifteen minutes or thirty minutes at a time. 

I have also been editing paperwork and tidying up. If you hear a strange noise emanating from Speicher Towers, it will be the sound of my sewing machine.  The Sewing table (aka dining table) is completely clear. 

However, under no circumstances can you describe the garage as remotely tidy. There are some large items that are due to be collected, some time , by a man With a Van. 

By way of sillybrations, I have been given four very large slices of delicious cakes by the Lady next door who works at a Café. The four slices were left over, and understandably the baker (my neighbour) did not want to throw them away.


----------



## Jameshow (9 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Hebden bridge 3pm here I come!



Strong southerly wind will have a free climb on way back over. Good to blow away the cobwebs! HB too busy!!


----------



## Speicher (9 Oct 2022)

I have also started to find some things to give to people. I have a friend, (oi! shut up at the back there) who likes Lauren Burch, so I will be giving her some fat quarters, and possibly some other fabric.


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Oct 2022)

A very happy and pleasant 80 miles this weekend. I do love a good potter through the countryside. There were some very unsociable head down arse up racers in lycra today.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I've given in too and stuck just the hall one on at low and with the internal doors left open, it's just enough to keep the chill off the air. I will try and resist putting the living room one on for a while unless we get an exceptionally cold spell.



I have tried that in the past but it just does not work in this house. The ceilings are 10ft from floor level and the heat tends not to migrate through the open doors. 
There are (or were) convection driven fans which when placed above a radiator moved the warm air which could work.
The last time I tried to buy one they were out of stock but were cheap enough to get one to try the idea.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I have tried that in the past but it just does not work in this house. The ceilings are 10ft from floor level and the heat tends not to migrate through the open doors.
> There are (or were) convection driven fans which when placed above a radiator moved the warm air which could work.
> The last time I tried to buy one they were out of stock but were cheap enough to get one to try the idea.



I think they would work. When i was working a lot of the industrial units we visited had large slow box fans mounted high up to send the hot air back down into the work area. Our lounge has a radiator under the window, and curtains that hang down a few inches below the window sill so the convected air part of the heating goes up behind the curtains. I fixed that by laying a couple of long sausage shaped draught excluders to hold the curtains on the window sill.


----------



## Gwylan (9 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Glad I got the earlier train up to Ipswich as the bus replacement to Ely took about 90 minutes instead of 60 by train. Catching the correct train and bus would have caused me to miss the connection for Peterborough and therefore the next Sheffield train.
> 
> It is a lovely sunny and warm day for traveling though.



Mundane in motion!


----------



## oldwheels (9 Oct 2022)

In this small subsection of community we try not to inconvenience others who live here. We even do not park cars across the back gate of the detested holiday house. This is the response from the holiday home. There has been some rearrangement since this picture and the situation has been reversed. 





The right hand bin will not be emptied for 7 days and the other for 10 days.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2022)

Hello from the O2 Academy in Sheffield. One observation from the train on the way here - they've got roads that go steeply upwards in this part of world. I'm not used to that in Suffolk 😄


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Hello from the O2 Academy in Sheffield. One observation from the train on the way here - they've got roads that go steeply upwards in this part of world. I'm not used to that in Suffolk 😄


It's a bit like Rome is Sheffield, built on several hills.
They're not that bad though.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2022)

Another mild, blustery and mostly sunny day here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well, and while I could have listened to the GP in the end because I was wide awake, I decided not to. Haven't been feeling that great, so spent the day parked in front of the TV overdosing on motor racing - mainly the BTCC meeting from Brands Hatch. The racing - and officiating - there was excellent, which was more than could be said for The Other Venue.

Just had soup and a slice of apple & ginger upside down cake for supper.

Oh, and Arsenal beat Liverpool earlier.


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2022)

Been raining on and off this evening. MrsF had a dip in the sea at 1pm, and is off for a night dip at 9pm. Hope this rain goes.


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2022)

It actually turned into a very nice sunny but slightly chilly evening after a bad start. Time for my woolly hat and winter fleece. I had stopped on my way home for a little coastal walk but it was pretty bleak at the time.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2022)

I have found my tweezers.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're a member of the RHS!!



nooooooo!!!!


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2022)

Nutters


----------



## rockyroller (9 Oct 2022)

finally got to patching Mom's driveway


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> It actually turned into a very nice sunny but slightly chilly evening after a bad start. Time for my woolly hat and winter fleece. I had stopped on my way home for a little coastal walk but it was pretty bleak at the time.
> 
> View attachment 664013


Who were you aiming at?


----------



## rockyroller (9 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Nutters
> 
> View attachment 664017



are they digging for shellfish?


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Nutters
> 
> View attachment 664017


What they doing?


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> are they digging for shellfish?



Paddling, local cold water swiming group. Lights are so the sharks can eat them  MrsF is out there. 👅


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> nooooooo!!!!


Is there any shame in admiti it?


----------



## Jameshow (9 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> finally got to patching Mom's driveway
> View attachment 664018


I had a patch of tarmac to do and sold a caravan fridge on eBay the buy turns up in a pick up after a local job and asks if I want some tarmac yes please I replied and we shoveled it off the truck and Wacker plated it down £50 done and dusted!


----------



## Illaveago (9 Oct 2022)

He's just brought one of his friends in ! It was alive . I have put it out in the garden and he is locked in !


----------



## Jameshow (9 Oct 2022)

I must not buy another retro road bike....


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Who were you aiming at?



Pirates.


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2022)

Opera Web Browser is trying to update but keeps suffering a fatal error


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> If I recall correctly it was >£150 & the Rotary didn't cost that much.



Hmmm, cost for a service / repair would also depend on whether the watch was an automatic, or whether it had any complications (day, date, small seconds etc). Also, Rotaries can be funny, as it's pot luck to what's actually inside them. Like so many "brands" of the time, they didn't make their own movements and parts, but bought everything in and then assembled them. So if parts are needed, it could depend on what's inside the case, as some movements are decidedly more common than others.

My Gradus automatic is much like that - it's a Swinglish watch i.e. Swiss parts but assembled in the UK. I have never opened it up (I don't have the right tools) but it's got some kind of a hi-beat movement in there, as the sweep second is incredibly smooth, right up there with the roughly contemporary Seiko.


----------



## fossyant (9 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I had a patch of tarmac to do and sold a caravan fridge on eBay the buy turns up in a pick up after a local job and asks if I want some tarmac yes please I replied and we shoveled it off the truck and Wacker plated it down £50 done and dusted!



If you want to 'tart up' the drive/path after it's been patched, driveway paint is excellent, made a real difference to our drive after my son/mates had spilled various engine oil's over it, including petrol which needed a big hole digging and then patching. £18 a tin from Wickes.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Pirates.


Not Grace!


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not Grace!



No, Long John SIlver.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> No, Long John SIlver.


Does it have the range?


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Does it have the range?



I don't know. I've lost the instruction manual.


----------



## Reynard (9 Oct 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> I don't know. I've lost the instruction manual.


Instructions available here,
https://www.historicnavalfiction.com/general-hnf-info/naval-facts/firing-a-cannon


----------



## Gwylan (9 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Opera Web Browser is trying to update but keeps suffering a fatal error



Have you tried Neeva?


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's a bit like Rome is Sheffield, built on several hills.
> They're not that bad though.


As a flatlander, my legs & lungs wish to disagree with you just looking at them.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Paddling, local cold water swiming group. *Lights are so the sharks can eat them  MrsF is out there. 👅*


Have you upped her life insurance just in case?


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2022)

What a great evening that was - PSB were on top form and, with no new album to promote, they played some of their older stuff including Sputnik & Public Service Broadcasting which I've not seen them perform before.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Paddling, local cold water swiming group. Lights are so the sharks can eat them  MrsF is out there. 👅


There's a number of reports about Great Whites being spotted in the waters around North Wales, this year!


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2022)

Right, I'm going to slope off to bed via a nice hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2022)

Morning y'all
Dark outside
Might be damp underfoot as sure I heard it raining earlier


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2022)

Morning.
This morning's weather seems to be dry at the moment but we have had rain in the night . The sky is grey .
I have got to take my teeth to the dentist's this morning .


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2022)

First cuppa went down well after a little hiccup
Mot for the car today


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2022)

Garden birds have been fed and now we have 6 pigeons and numerous other bird's bouncing from feeder to feeder lovely to watch


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's a number of reports about Great Whites being spotted in the waters around North Wales, this year!



And Panthers - better watch out when on my bike.


----------



## fossyant (10 Oct 2022)

Dash to work from North Wales at 6:30. Motorway a drag from the airport into the city, glad I'm usually cycling to work.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2022)

The sun is now out and we have blue sky .
I had to refill our bird feeders yesterday as they had been nearly emptied . The birds must be using them quite a bit as I filled them up the day before .


----------



## Hebe (10 Oct 2022)

Couch to 5k week 6 run 1 completed after walking Hebe Jr to the bus stop. Now just finishing a second .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2022)

My, yesterday was very long! There was me thinking the days were supposed to get shorter at this time of year.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well after a little hiccup
> Mot for the car today


Cured them then?


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Oct 2022)

10c drop in temps today in Hong Kong.

The weird looks I got today as I was still in shorts. 

The temp's still in the mid 20s c. That's 'Taps Aff' weather.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's a number of reports about Great Whites being spotted in the waters around North Wales, this year!



When my son worked in Kuwait great whites were travelling up there following the ships bringing in livestock for ritual slaughter. Conditions on these ships were and probably still are pretty dire and the dead ones were just chucked overboard providing an easy meal for the sharks.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2022)

Sadly the Hedgehog that I found died . It was full of round worms..


----------



## oldwheels (10 Oct 2022)

Sunshine and heavy showers again but less windy.
Still feel pretty rough so not going out and mixing with the race nuts.
A recent settler wants to know the name of a decent painter for their house. Trumpton was the answer given which should confuse all the settlers who could not possibly know who Trumpton is.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Oct 2022)

I was watching a young girl driving back to the test centre . She seemed to be doing fine until she reversed the car back into a railing next to the centre wall . It was a gentle nudge !


----------



## Hebe (10 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I must not buy another retro road bike....


Did you? 

DHL are bringing me a mystery package today. The only thing I can think of is a pair of trousers that I sent back for a smaller size () but I haven't had any despatch email. Sometime between 15:24 and 16:24 I will know for sure.


----------



## Jameshow (10 Oct 2022)

No... 

Just looking


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's a number of reports about Great Whites being spotted in the waters around North Wales, this year!



Quint... You're gonna need a bigger boat...


----------



## tyred (10 Oct 2022)

I decided to use the eco setting on my washing machine this morning. Basically it seems to mean it takes all day to do your washing.


----------



## dave r (10 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> I decided to use the eco setting on my washing machine this morning. Basically it seems to mean it takes all day to do your washing.



I'm on my second load, I've got one load out on the line and one more load to do.


----------



## Hebe (10 Oct 2022)

The Mister made the rookie error of putting his martial arts kit in on the "sports" cycle. It's like a light drizzle setting...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2022)

I need a holiday.......oh hold on I was on holiday last week


----------



## Jameshow (10 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> I decided to use the eco setting on my washing machine this morning. Basically it seems to mean it takes all day to do your washing.



I use the 59min wash on our machine quick and eco! 

Does the job!


----------



## Hebe (10 Oct 2022)

Trousers came in the normal post and fit perfectly. After checking my junk email folder I have deduced that the DHL delivery will be the alcohol free beer that I thought was coming by DPD.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2022)

I've appeared on google streetview, in daylight!


----------



## rockyroller (10 Oct 2022)

passed out early last night. never reset my alarm, from my Sunday time. consequently I got up 1/.5 hrs too late! didn't realize it cuz the TV was set to the movie channel & I was fascinated by an old sci-fi flick. as the movie was ending, I checked the guide to see when the end time was & found out it was my normal departure time! in 10 minutes! agh!


----------



## rockyroller (10 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've appeared on google streetview, in daylight!



spooky


----------



## rockyroller (10 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Trousers came in the normal post and fit perfectly. After checking my junk email folder I have deduced that the DHL delivery will be the alcohol free beer that I thought was coming by DPD.



there's a joke in there somewhere, I just can't think of one right now


----------



## rockyroller (10 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I use the 59min wash on our machine quick and eco!
> 
> Does the job!



we've started using cold water after the initial fill, trying to save where we can


----------



## rockyroller (10 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I need a holiday.......oh hold on I was on holiday last week



would love to be on a permanent holiday & get interrupted w/ occasional work, instead of living as I am now, the other way 'round


----------



## rockyroller (10 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Quint... You're gonna need a bigger boat...



Sister wants to go on a shark watch boat. seriously ppl, stay away from the man eaters!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Oct 2022)

That's me all done with this winter's flu cocktail. All jabbed up!


----------



## Gwylan (10 Oct 2022)

My new electric horn arrived to replace the pathetic Cowboy bell that the bike arrived with.

Who dreamt of calling a company Cowboy?

What sort of idiot would buy a bike from a company that calls itself Cowboy?

Ah! Me! Pirrock!


----------



## Gwylan (10 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> My new electric horn arrived to replace the pathetic Cowboy bell that the bike arrived with.
> 
> Who dreamt of calling a company Cowboy?
> 
> ...



Hot off the press, the horn also includes a movermant aralm. Switch that off, when I understand the instructions.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2022)

I don't like vacuum cleaners.

I just wanted that said.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2022)

A lovely warm, sunny autumnal day here chez Casa Reynard, if a tad blustery.

I slept well, and then spent the morning outdoors. Met up with a friend for a walk with her dogs, and then, puttered about in the community orchard availing myself of the bounty that no one seems to want to pick. I have quince pears, medlars, pears and three different varieties of apple - Perfection (an eating apple), Lord Burleigh (a dual-purpose) and Cottenham Seedling (cooker). There are plans afoot for making apple & ginger jam.  

I ate a Perfection and a Lord Burleigh while I was puttering about. They aren't sweet, but they are SO good.

Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with cooked chicken, one with sliced avocado, plus a banana, a pear and the obligatory two 

Having a quiet afternoon. I shall do some modelling in a bit, but I'm currently waiting for a load of laundry to finish. I do mine on the 30C "easy care" cycle, with "speed perfect" and "1200 rpm spin" selected. It takes about an hour and 20 mins to do a full load.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't like vacuum cleaners.
> 
> I just wanted that said.



You must've been a cat in a previous life.

Mesdames Poppy and Lexi do not like vacuum cleaners.


----------



## Jameshow (10 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't like vacuum cleaners.
> 
> I just wanted that said.



Ivey used Dyson's latest ball cleaner not the effect I was expecting ...quite sore in fact...!!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Oct 2022)

Car passed mot
Rear lawn has been mowed 
And another day nearer to my retirement


----------



## Speicher (10 Oct 2022)

Karen Pirie (ITV yesterday evening) needs to improve her detective skills!  I worked out who it was about an hour before she did. No spoilers obv, but it was very good. Three episodes of two hours each, a week apart.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Oct 2022)

A 3 thingie bridge, by Campbell Wharf Marina, especially to whet the engineering appetite of @Reynard


----------



## rockyroller (10 Oct 2022)

it is often said that that there is such thing as a free lunch. but it sure is nice when someone else pays!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Oct 2022)

Back from a lovely walking holiday in warm temps and swimming outdoors at end of most days. Home a day later than originally intended due to train strike on return.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2022)

I now have a template for the Higman's seat. Took the measurements from an American supplier of oval racing seats (Kirkey) and adapted it to what I could see in the photos. But I will have to make some adjustments to the width, as the seats were not designed for 15 year old Hampshire beanpoles...


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 664092
> 
> 
> A 3 thingie bridge, by Campbell Wharf Marina, especially to whet the engineering appetite of @Reynard



That's really rather nice


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's really rather nice



T'was the best photo I could take of it today on a walk around MK. It is rather nice, isn't it!?


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> T'was the best photo I could take of it today on a walk around MK. It is rather nice, isn't it!?



It's engineering made attractive - which some engineers seem to forget to do...


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's engineering made attractive - which some engineers seem to forget to do...


Does this linkie work? 

https://maps.app.goo.gl/AGX8SJyStvCGwLx6A

Fascinating construction, to me, going on.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Does this linkie work?
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/AGX8SJyStvCGwLx6A
> 
> Fascinating construction, to me, going on.



Yes, it does. And I see what you mean


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> You must've been a cat in a previous life.
> 
> Mesdames Poppy and Lexi do not like vacuum cleaners.



Does that mean I get nine lives?


----------



## Jameshow (10 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Does this linkie work?
> 
> https://maps.app.goo.gl/AGX8SJyStvCGwLx6A
> 
> Fascinating construction, to me, going on.



I've run the MK marathon a few times and it's amazing how green the fringe if the city is!


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I've run the MK marathon a few times and it's amazing how green the fringe if the city is!



It is a surprise for those who think it's just housing, roundabouts dconcrete vows, isn't it!?


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Does that mean I get nine lives?


Maybe you've had your nine lives, and returned on two legs not four!


----------



## postman (10 Oct 2022)

Laid on a bed in a Premier Inn,near Keighley.A visit to Riddleston Hall this morning and an overnight stay here.Saltaire and a canal walk before leaving for home tomorrow.Rather full with a bar meal and two pints.Now an interesting time at the Hall,Mr and Mrs Postman were witness to an accident inside the Hall,a 75 year old man fell on the last step of a staircase.Mrs P's training as a Police Officer just took over,first she checked if he was ok then dealt with his relatives,then she went for staff,i dealt with other visitors who were using the staircase.We left details incase statements are needed.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2022)

Soup for supper, plus the rest of Saturday night's pasta and some fried mushrooms. There is a slice of cake with my name on it for later, I'm too full right now.

I've just refilled the cats' water dispenser.


----------



## Reynard (10 Oct 2022)

I have just enjoyed a slice of apple & ginger upside down cake.


----------



## classic33 (10 Oct 2022)

Goes quiet earlier every week.


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Oct 2022)

WANT!!!!!!!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2022)

Morning all
Dark outside but dry 
Time to start the process of getting up


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It is a surprise for those who think it's just housing, roundabouts dconcrete vows, isn't it!?



I think it's quite an interesting place and as long as you ignore the signs you won't get too lost


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2022)

Morning . Clear sky here except for some cloud on the horizon to the South.
We went to the Crafty Café held at the museum yesterday. I took along the bits of my helmet to ponder over and think about . The museum had 2 replica helmets , a Norman style and a Crusader helmet. They are a lot simpler in construction and of thicker steel . It was interesting to see that they were made in smaller pieces that were welded together a bit like mine . The interior of the helmet with the leather dodah, the adjustable cap thingy which sits on your head was nice to see . I'll need to figure out how to make one and how to attach it .


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> WANT!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 664155



Can't agree with the totally as it includes The Tomliboos. Apart from that,


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I think it's quite an interesting place and as long as you ignore the signs you won't get too lost



This was yesterday's 7½ mile walk. Lovely and peaceful on a Monday morning but Willen at the weekend is best avoided!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> This was yesterday's 7½ mile walk. Lovely and peaceful on a Monday morning but Willen at the weekend is best avoided!
> 
> View attachment 664158



Was that on the redways ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Can't agree with the totally as it includes The Tomliboos. Apart from that,



I've managed to reach an advanced age without ever encountering any Tomliboos. Long may it continue!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Oct 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> WANT!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 664155



I am none of those but have been reliably informed that I am an enemy of the country nonetheless, and should not return. Ever. 

I will, for a number of reasons and being told I "shouldn't" just added one more.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Oct 2022)

Another damp day. 
The webcam at the Craignure ferry terminal is now password protected. No idea why this has changed.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Oct 2022)

Cold clear morning. Started process of switching my wife’s mobile phone provider. Current one just not competitive, and has got lazy with existing customers. SIM activated and phone number transfer should complete tomorrow.


----------



## postman (11 Oct 2022)

Started the day with a massive Premier Inn breakfast which included three mugs of wonderful coffee,set up for the day,which i now understand is not as arranged,Salts Mill and two exhibitions are closed monday and Tuesday,so i await details of the rest of the day.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Oct 2022)

awww shucks my car now seems to need exhaust work


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> awww shucks my car now seems to need exhaust work



You must be fuming


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You must be fuming



And exhausted


----------



## Jameshow (11 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> Started the day with a massive Premier Inn breakfast which included three mugs of wonderful coffee,set up for the day,which i now understand is not as arranged,Salts Mill and two exhibitions are closed monday and Tuesday,so i await details of the rest of the day.



Take a walk back up the canal to hurstwood cafe best cafe on the canal imho. 

Avoid shipley nothing to see!


----------



## Speicher (11 Oct 2022)

You may have noticed that I like knitting. I would also like to learn how to crochet (other than tiny "Granny squares" and I like languages. So I have combined the two; Knitting in Cyrillic and Crochet in German



The latter is not as difficult as it seems. My Grandmother was German, and that is the way she did crochet. The terminology she used is the what I already know. Some patterns talk about triple double crochet, and I get confuddled.

Yes I know the video has subtitles but it is easier for me to watch her hands and listen with my ears, rather than listen with my eyes. 

The Cyrillic pattern is this:






If I knit using a variegated yarn, I like the sides to match. I wanted to knit some extra layers so that if it gets very cold, I can wear loose layers rather than a constricting jumper.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Oct 2022)

I have the Covid. 
Very sore throat, but I have a remedy, garlic salt and hot sauce in water, followed by Ricola.
Of course, the big dose of Paxlovid does not hurt either. I am quarantine for 5 days, until the Paxlovid runs out.
Like I can go anywhere. Maybe the front door, when my fountain pens arrive.


----------



## Hebe (11 Oct 2022)

The world was not to my liking today so I am taking my new trousers for a walk. I can't replace my walking boots until next week, so had to pick a route mainly on road. Plugged into podcasts and walked to a lovely cafe which is going some way to remind me that I'm fortunate enough to have small problems that only look big because they're close up right now.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Was that on the redways ?



All shared used paths, maybe a bit of Redway, too. 
The circuit of Willen itself is wide (nearly) all the way round but is ridiculously busy weekends & holiday times.


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2022)

Anyone got any Prime Day deals ? My cats have. 240 packs of food for £60. Normally £70 ish these days, but a 40 pack in the supermarket is around £13 at cheapest, £18 saved ! That will keep them going for a month.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Oct 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You must be fuming



I remember being fumed in my air cooled VW van when the heat exchanger perforated on the way home from Wales in Mid October. We had to drive the rest of the way about 300 miles with the windows open as we were driving overnight up the M6. Something had also gone wrong with the controls as it could not be isolated from the cab.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Oct 2022)

The local health board needs a Patient Facilitator based mainly at the local hospital.
Why not say Receptionist as that is the job description?


----------



## rockyroller (11 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> awww shucks my car now seems to need exhaust work



local muffler shop assure me they can do this is short order today. I'll head back over there in a little while


----------



## rockyroller (11 Oct 2022)

took in a cpl of our palm plants for the winter. 1 is now in the living room & of course kitty Reggie has already scattered some dirt




Wifey says she has room in her classroom for another




so in her car, it went




I think I'll bring a 3rd in for our top floor under the skylight. we moved our bedroom so I'll have to go up there to water it once a week. the others I'll cut down to bulbs & store in the basement until next March, I think


----------



## Speicher (11 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> The world was not to my liking today so I am taking my new trousers for a walk. I can't replace my walking boots until next week, so had to pick a route mainly on road. Plugged into podcasts and walked to a lovely cafe which is going some way to remind me that I'm fortunate enough to have small problems that only look big because they're close up right now.



Yes, some problems do look very big in close up. Also it is near impossible to juggle more than two problems at a time. 

Sometimes, actually quite often, I have to think about which is the two biggest problems and the others can wait. Sometimes I do not try to solve the problems before getting some fresh air and exercise in the garden.


----------



## dave r (11 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, some problems do look very big in close up. Also it is near impossible to juggle more than two problems at a time.
> 
> Sometimes, actually quite often, I have to think about which is the two biggest problems and the others can wait. Sometimes I do not try to solve the problems before getting some fresh air and exercise in the garden.



I've been in the garden this afternoon, a little deadheading and hoeing in the autumn sunshine, very therapeutic, , makes life's problems seen small and distant, its almost as good as cycling.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> local muffler shop assure me they can do this is short order today. I'll head back over there in a little while


the shop had a loaner car! lucky me!


----------



## mybike (11 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't like vacuum cleaners.
> 
> I just wanted that said.



Nor does my dog.



Reynard said:


> You must've been a cat in a previous life.
> 
> Mesdames Poppy and Lexi do not like vacuum cleaners.



Or a dog


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Take a walk back up the canal to hurstwood cafe best cafe on the canal imho.
> 
> Avoid shipley nothing to see!


Ellis Briggs!


----------



## fossyant (11 Oct 2022)

When you are going home in 40 minutes, and you realise you've not dried your cycling gear from the morning's commute


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> Nor does my dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Or a dog



I was terribly, terribly offended by @Reynard assuming my species identity: I am generally more of a dog person.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Oct 2022)

New bar tape fitted


----------



## Jameshow (11 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Ellis Briggs!



Sadly a shadow if its former self!


----------



## rockyroller (11 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> local muffler shop assure me they can do this is short order today. I'll head back over there in a little while
> View attachment 664184



all better now. the flex part is a little shorter but shud work OK, eh?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Oct 2022)

@Speicher I thought Wol might like to see Dave's stick too.

View: https://twitter.com/____B_S____/status/1579724514753380352


----------



## biggs682 (11 Oct 2022)

And another working day draws to a close


----------



## Illaveago (11 Oct 2022)

Whilst I was out in our garden this morning I heard a strange noise and then saw 2 Herons flying low in close formation across our garden . It was a bit like watching an air display !


----------



## Jameshow (11 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> And another working day draws to a close



Many left to go??


----------



## oldwheels (11 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> local muffler shop assure me they can do this is short order today. I'll head back over there in a little while
> View attachment 664184



Looks like the flexi joint on my Ford Transit which was a continual source of trouble. It blew at unpredictable intervals and I used to carry an emergency repair kit with me at all times.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Oct 2022)

Raining steadily again and forecast to continue into the forseeable future.
Very depressing.
Not done another covid test yet as my wildlife pal got the bug about the same time as myself and he is still showing positive.
I have a blood test booked next week and will wait a bit until nearer the time for that to check again. I think I need two consecutive favourable test results before confirming the bloods. Still coughing particularly in bed but the sore throat has abated a bit.


----------



## Speicher (11 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was terribly, terribly offended by @Raynard assuming my species identity: I am generally more of a dog person.



She might be terribly offended by you getting her name wrong.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> She might be terribly offended by you getting her name wrong.



Ah yes but I was terribly, _terribly _offended. Which trumps just one terribly.

(corrected)


----------



## Hebe (11 Oct 2022)

And today is nearly done. Hurrah. I pulled my socks up, counted my blessings, donated to a friend's hospice fundraiser and replanned tomorrow. Solar panels still not here but the installer is going to do some prep work for the battery and inverter tomorrow. So if the panels do arrive on the new date of Friday we'll be good to go soon after.


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2022)

It's been a lovely autumnal day here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well. OK, well I had to get up to use the little girls' room, and then I couldn't get back to sleep. But I have had a constructive day nonetheless, as I spent it catching up with a load of mending that needed doing, and that I'd been putting off for a while. I haven't quite finished as a couple of the jobs are a bit fiddly, and I don't have the right colour of proper sewing thread to match the hiking trousers that need fixing. I cycle in them, and the nose of the saddle has rubbed the stitching on a seam in a potentially embarrassing place...

Also found a bit of time to do some work on the Higman model - taking advantage of the good weather to do some glueing of parts outside.I drilled the holes in the roll cage to take the wires to hold the roof in place and bonded the wires in, but then I had to make a new roof (this panel sits under the cab bodywork, which I have yet to make) as the original didn't fit right. I got the dimensions wrong when I originally made it, and then bodged it to fit, but now that I've got the wires in place, the cut back rails didn't sit straight. It was easier to make a new panel than keep trying to botch the old one.

Anyways, cats have been fed, and now I'm off to cook supper...


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> the shop had a loaner car! lucky me!
> View attachment 664207



Ew..


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> all better now. the flex part is a little shorter but shud work OK, eh?
> View attachment 664224



If the welds hold up. Looks like things got a little hot there. (Grinder and paint, make me the welder I aint)


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Oct 2022)

My fountain pens have arrived, 3 days after I ordered them. They work off a syphon system, like the old Schaeffer's. So from the ink pot, straight into the pen, no cartridge.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Oct 2022)

I have called my bosses at work, and have taken 4 days vacation to cover my quarantine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Oct 2022)

I have also gotten a "Get Well" card.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Ew..



good 'nuff for the 1 mile I had to drive


----------



## rockyroller (11 Oct 2022)

we have this 1 tree outside our office that lights up so nicely. my pics don't do it justice


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have called my bosses at work, and have taken 4 days vacation to cover my quarantine.



Mend quickly @Gravity Aided xxx


----------



## Reynard (11 Oct 2022)

Lovely supper. Chicken, bacon & leek casserole, mashed potatoes and steamed, buttered savoy cabbage.


----------



## tyred (11 Oct 2022)

I've just booked my flu vaccine for Thursday afternoon. I've never had one before. My company pay for it but I had never bothered before but decided I would this year. I hope it doesn't make me sick!


----------



## Moon bunny (11 Oct 2022)

I have gotten onto the Christmas celebration committee at work, that lot across the road will have to be on their mettle this year! Mwhaahaha!


----------



## mybike (11 Oct 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/HorribleSanity/status/1579870580290879488


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I have gotten onto the Christmas celebration committee at work, that lot across the road will have to be on their mettle this year! Mwhaahaha!


Not on the ball?


----------



## Jameshow (11 Oct 2022)

Wife is stationed at he kitchen table.... No way to the snack cupboard...!😭😭😭


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2022)

I have a  and a slice of apple & ginger upside down cake.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2022)

Tea drunked, time to clear up the craft detritus on the dining room table and tootle off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2022)

Good morning. Time for work; I need to book my holidays today.

Also, I think a slight detour is in order to get more of a ride on the way back to the apartment...


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2022)

It's Black Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2022)

First day hopefully of new do more exercise regime has started well with a 1.75 mile fixed gear ride.
First cuppa going down well


----------



## Hebe (12 Oct 2022)

Today's world is looking surprisingly adequate after a fresh oestrogen patch and a good night's sleep. Also, yesterday was apparently not black bin day, despite my best efforts.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (12 Oct 2022)

Took my "winter" ride out of storage ,re assembled and checked everything and set off on my ride. 
First inconvenience was that the brakes (Shimano 105 callipers) were next to useless because the brake shoe rubber stuff seems to have gone very hard and simply slides along the wheel rims. Second problem was all my own fault . It is quite hilly around here and l was standing up on the pedals giving it my best effort when the bike came to an unexpected and sudden stop! l just managed to get a foot onto the ground to avert a painful crash. Just goes to show that its a good idea to make sure the quick release is tight enough to stop the wheel sliding forward and jamming into the seat tube. 
Other than that embarrassing moment all went well except that l had forgotten how strange down tube shifters feel after "brifters" 
Oh yes and l do love this old Fiorelli Novi Coppi !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Today's world is looking surprisingly adequate after a fresh oestrogen patch and a good night's sleep. Also, yesterday was apparently not black bin day, despite my best efforts.



I was wondering if a person could end up completely covered in patches ? ECG, nicotine , Elastoplast!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was wondering if a person could end up completely covered in patches ? ECG, nicotine , Elastoplast!



And a pirate eyepatch, too!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> And a pirate eyepatch, too!



Is a wooden leg compulsory ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2022)

Morning.
It is grey here . I think it is thin cloud , I could just make out a gap and saw some blue sky .
I have been doing a bit of work on my helmet . Slow progress . One test piece went wrong yesterday . It didn't shrink as I wanted it to but more or less back to where I started .  I then tried to get the 2 sections of the top to meet up . It was looking a bit like half a melon with a large slice taken out . My first attempt ended up with a smaller half of melon with a larger slice taken out !. The missing slice is now much smaller and the 2 sides are starting to meet up . I am working slowly as I don't want to mess it up and it go pear shaped !


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2022)

Cloudy blue sky
No pirates here so far 
But who knows what is around the corner


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2022)

Ooh! It is brightening up ! There is blue sky to the West .


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Is a wooden leg compulsory ?



It wouldn't be a patch on the real thing, though!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2022)

Decadent day, today. I've already had vappy milk on my porridge!


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2022)

Forgot corn plasters !


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2022)

Pleasant ride into the office. Very impressed with my new Chinese bike lights. They have a really good cut off - will start a new thread, and won't dazzle other walkers/cyclists on my route.

I've come in for one meeting, and hey, ho, it's just been moved to Teams only ! Thing is I'll need to find a room somewhere as it's 'confidential' and we're open plan here.


----------



## fossyant (12 Oct 2022)

PS went out for a curry with friends last night. Been suffering with a burning stomach all night - I'm just not used to them.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Oct 2022)

12° at 7.30am this morning. Still cycling to work in shorts and short sleeve shirts in near mid october.
We are heading to the sun I tells you.. and the government aren't telling us.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Oct 2022)

Cold wet and miserable day so far. To be fair it is not too cold at 11C outside but I have got my winter polo neck jerseys out and now got one on.
Also I am still showing covid signs on this morning's test but line is a bit weaker than before so hopefully improving.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2022)

I have to use the Evil Excel to make a database.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Speicher (12 Oct 2022)

ianrauk said:


> 12° at 7.30am this morning. Still cycling to work in shorts and short sleeve shirts in near mid october.
> We are heading to the sun I tells you.. and the government aren't telling us.



Do you know where the biscuit tin is?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2022)

We've now reached the stage where they're drilling things back into the thousands of holes they drilled into the walls.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Do you know where the biscuit tin is?



Just by the kettle


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2022)

I don't have a biscuit tin but I do have 2 tea caddies.


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Oct 2022)

Sounds about right.


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> *I have to use the Evil Excel to make a database.*
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?




View: https://media.giphy.com/media/iNJmdpZ8gp5sI/giphy.gif


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## mybike (12 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's Black Bin day today.



Nah, yesterday. I was a bit worried by the stuff the window man had put in it. We have new window in our lounge to lighten the dark end. Sadly the piece of plastic trimming he put on the top has fallen off, but he'll be here tomorrow to fix that.

Also to take out the conservatory window so we can get the new Sofa in. Furniture village haven't covered themselves in glory.



Hebe said:


> Today's world is looking surprisingly adequate after a fresh oestrogen patch and a good night's sleep. Also, yesterday was apparently not black bin day, despite my best efforts.



Yes it was, our bin is now empty. I also beat the neighbour to bring in his bin & ours, that's 3 weeks running!


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View: https://media.giphy.com/media/iNJmdpZ8gp5sI/giphy.gif




Exactly.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2022)

I didn't have any Sherbet Lemons when I walked to Specsavers today so I sucked on a couple of Rhubarb & Custards instead. 🍬


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't have a biscuit tin but I do have 2 tea caddies.



Must be a good golfer then


----------



## Hebe (12 Oct 2022)

I am in a virtual queue on the blood donation website to book in to have another go at donating blood.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have to use the Evil Excel to make a database.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?



I love how when you have 1 file open & then open another, I can tell that the program is thinking real hard about what to do. like giving a cat 2 diff. bowls of food at the same time ...


----------



## rockyroller (12 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I am in a virtual queue on the blood donation website to book in to have another go at donating blood.



spooky. will you give real blood?


----------



## rockyroller (12 Oct 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Sounds about right.
> 
> View attachment 664301



well ask a 3rd grader ... & get a 3rd grade answer


----------



## rockyroller (12 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Cold wet and miserable day so far. To be fair it is not too cold at 11C outside but I have got my winter polo neck jerseys out and now got one on.
> Also I am still showing covid signs on this morning's test but line is a bit weaker than before so hopefully improving.



elderly couple came in to the store where I have my 2nd job last night. they were looking for our seasonal window insulating kits. basically plastic wrap w/ tape. they were so disappointed we didn't have it out for sale yet. "but your website says you have thousands!"


----------



## Hebe (12 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> spooky. will you give real blood?



Apparently. The last two times I just missed the lower iron threshold so couldn't donate. I'm O negative though, so feel obliged to try. Just had to bail on the queue, will try again later.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I am in a virtual queue on the blood donation website to book in to have another go at donating blood.



Queue? I've never had any problems getting on site. Just to check if there's a better alternative appointment for me than the end of November, I logged in to see. No queue at all! 

Have you called 0300 1232323?
They're really helpful and always in a lovely Irish accent, too


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I love how when you have 1 file open & then open another, I can tell that the program is thinking real hard about what to do. like giving a cat 2 diff. bowls of food at the same time ...



And like a cat, it doesn't want to help, only break things.


----------



## mybike (12 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have to use the Evil Excel to make a database.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?



It's like using a chisel as a screwdriver.

And I hope you don't have cells where the cell changes meaning according to the colour.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2022)

Mild, a light breeze and occasionally showery here chez Casa Reynard.

I spent the morning erranding with the parental unit, and we got everything that needed doing sorted. So that's good. We ended our rounds in the community orchard, where I snaffled some more Cottenham Seedlings (cooking apple) and Perfection (dessert apple).

Lovely luncheon of toast and chicken liver pate, a pear, a banana and two 

Have spent the afternoon mostly puttering around doing random things that all wanted taking care of. It's too damp out to prime some bits for the model, so I shall continue making the seat and the fire extinguisher.

But first, a 

Oh, and it's green bin this week, so that's been put out ready for tomorrow. And black bag has gone out too - it's about half full. It's been well over four months since I last put a black bag out...


----------



## mybike (12 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I am in a virtual queue on the blood donation website to book in to have another go at donating blood.



Could be the reason for this:
https://www.blood.co.uk/news-and-ca...-and-o-pos-donors-asked-to-make-appointments/


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> It's like using a chisel as a screwdriver.
> 
> And I hope you don't have cells where the cell changes meaning according to the colour.



If only it were that obvious. I think they change formula if the number of the cell is the same as the birthday of Bill Gates squared, but only if it falls on a harvest moon with a 'T' in the day.

Or it has a cat algorithm and likes knocking things over; that's more feasible.


----------



## Hebe (12 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Queue? I've never had any problems getting on site. Just to check if there's a better alternative appointment for me than the end of November, I logged in to see. No queue at all!
> 
> Have you called 0300 1232323?
> They're really helpful and always in a lovely Irish accent, too



Thank you! Tried again, got all the way as far as confirmation then got an error message. Currently back in a 7 minute queue. The soonest local appointments are in the week before Christmas. Which at least gives me lots of time to get my iron levels back up.


----------



## Hebe (12 Oct 2022)

Booked in for Monday 19th December. Apparently not that urgent here…


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2022)

Brown garden waste and green recycling bins are kerbside ready for tomorrow's arrival of the mothership


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2022)

I have just eaten an apple.


----------



## Moon bunny (12 Oct 2022)

I am about to eat a pear.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2022)

Now watching a bit of track cycling.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Oct 2022)

Well, that's rung my fruit bell. Mango time.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Oct 2022)

Lemon cheesecake time here... 🍋


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have just eaten an apple.





Moon bunny said:


> I am about to eat a pear.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, that's rung my fruit bell. Mango time.





PeteXXX said:


> Lemon cheesecake time here... 🍋



That escalated fast.


----------



## tyred (12 Oct 2022)

Homemade vegetable soup time here


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2022)

Fed the cats (Gourmet melting heart with tuna), and soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Oct 2022)

Scientists transplant human brain cells into the brains of baby rats​what could possibly go wrong ...?


----------



## mistyoptic (12 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That escalated fast.


?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Oct 2022)

Raining gently here


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2022)

Soup, a chicken sandwich and the last of the apple & ginger cake for supper.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Oct 2022)

Other than wondering why it seems impossible to have a comfortable train seat, my life & work for the past couple of days has been so quiet that it's not been worth putting on mundane news.


----------



## Jameshow (12 Oct 2022)

Brownie eaten here! 

Spent 2 hours in the office doing DIY before our AGM next week!


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> well ask a 3rd grader ... & get a 3rd grade answer



Makes one wonder about what the child has heard at home.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That escalated fast.



Lemonade here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Scientists transplant human brain cells into the brains of baby rats​what could possibly go wrong ...?



Better, more comfortable sewers and dumpsters.


----------



## DCLane (12 Oct 2022)

Our recently-serviced boiler's gone on the blink, and it'll be Friday morning before I get someone to take a look at it. So we're a bit 

@Hebe - good on you for keeping trying. I'm O+ blood type and they kept calling me back far too often, so I stopped.


----------



## Jameshow (12 Oct 2022)

Watching grand designs!! 
Where do people get the money from and for such a small build!!


----------



## tyred (12 Oct 2022)

I just realised that today is the anniversary of me being t-boned at a junction and getting my ankle broken in five places. 

I was told it would take me at about two years to recover but I was able to cycle 130 odd miles o er two days at the weekend


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2022)

I have finished making the fire extinguisher for the Higman cab. It's a small thing - about 20mm x 5mm, so I'll pop it into a plastic ziploc bag thing and put it into my box of parts so it doesn't get mislaid. It needs priming and painting before I can glue it into place. But first, I need to prime and paint the rear section of roll cage.

Coughing like a 40-a-day smoker at the moment, so time to lay off the making parts for a day or two. But if I can prime a whole load of bits tomorrow, then I can do some painting. Hopefully.


----------



## Reynard (12 Oct 2022)

Anyways, time for a


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2022)

Anyways, I'm off to bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2022)

Morning all 
morning exercise completed
Garden birds have been fed so they will need lights on


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2022)

First cuppa of the day went down well 
Looks like it's a bit grey but not raining although still damp underfoot from last nights drizzle


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2022)

Morning .
Important news!
Recent research has discovered that if whilst lying in bed one was to put their arm out and lay it by their side and continue to roll in one direction they will remove the bed clothes like opening a can of sardines !
This type of research can be carried out whilst in your sleep!
I did!
SWMBO wasn't very happy !


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2022)

It is very foggy here !


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Important news!
> Recent research has discovered that if whilst lying in bed one was to put their arm out and lay it by their side and continue to roll in one direction they will remove the bed clothes like opening a can of sardines !
> This type of research can be carried out whilst in your sleep!
> ...



Get two single duvets so you can each have your own duvet, helps marital harmony immensely.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> Get two single duvets so you can each have your own duvet, helps marital harmony immensely.



Never ever crossed my mind , but i can see what you mean


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2022)

Patches of blue sky appearing


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Never ever crossed my mind , but i can see what you mean



We've been using single duvets for years.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Watching grand designs!!
> Where do people get the money from and for such a small build!!



It always amazes us the amount that some of the projects cost .

Last night's episode was good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Hebe - good on you for keeping trying. I'm O+ blood type and they kept calling me back far too often, so I stopped.


A national amber warning for O+ and O- blood shortages was announced on BBC Radio 4 this morning. I can understand you feeling harassed but not @Hebe 's case, where she doesn't seem to be able to give her O- away.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Oct 2022)

Not yet raining which is a change.
Still stuck indoors with this b----dy car racing.
Businesses are closing early on Friday to allow staff to get home before the street is closed and some ferries to Ardnamurchan are canceled for the same reason.
Sunday the car ferry to Kilchoan is off as it is going to Fishnish to do shuttle runs to get rid of the pests faster.
I was coming home that day a couple of years ago and could not get more than a few hundred yards as they had blocked the road. Never seemed to dawn on them that if nobody could get off the ferry then they were not going to be getting on.
eventually forced my way past a line about a mile long with many "parked " across both lanes and complaining at my incompetence in not having wings to fly over them.
They cannot understand that not everyone loves them. In fact about 80% of the population just grit their teeth and wish they would just eff off ASAP. As many as can manage just leave the island for the week but not everyone can do this.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2022)

The recladding of our flats appears to progress like a 3D jigsaw - get all the corner pieces first.


----------



## Hebe (13 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A national amber warning for O+ and O- blood shortages was announced on BBC Radio 4 this morning. I can understand you feeling harassed but not @Hebe 's case, where she doesn't seem to be able to give her O- away.



I think they must just want city blood not country blood. That said I looked up Swindon today as that's accessible from here but no appointments there either. The closest with appointments in the next few weeks is Bristol, which is an 80 mile round trip. So they want the blood urgently but they don't seem to be putting on the extra clinics outside of the already established big cities. So December it is. If I fail the iron test again I'll take myself off their lists. I promised myself in Lockdown that I'd start giving blood, but it's a lot more hassle than I thought it would be! Thanks everyone for all the support and ideas.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2022)

I could donate my (65th) pint of A+ on 29th this month but cannot get an appointment before the end of November. 

Sadly, it is a bit of an effort to donate!


----------



## Speicher (13 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Watching grand designs!!
> Where do people get the money from and for such a small build!!



Was that the one in south London where she built on the side of the house she owned?

She was a single woman, not in good health, recently divorced. So why did she use her life savings? And she had to sell the house, the rent from which she was relying on for retirement income. She had to give up her job as the illness, and the building and working was too much for her. 

Of-course she had to have a top of the range kitchen from a shop in Mayfair. "More money than sense" springs to mind. I am sure her "Cheffy" friends, her word, not mine, would be happy with a meal prepared on any oven. 

I would have built a large garden room or a single storey extension with a balcony on top.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have finished making the fire extinguisher for the Higman cab. It's a small thing - about 20mm x 5mm, so *I'll pop it into a plastic ziploc bag thing and put it into my box of parts so it doesn't get mislaid*.



You wouldn't believe how many small parts I've made twice for this reason. Of course the original turns up just after I finish the replacement.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Makes one wonder about what the child has heard at home.



Indeed, that reads like a verbatim response from an adult.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Better, more comfortable sewers and dumpsters.



And they'd charge rent.


----------



## Hebe (13 Oct 2022)

Our solar panels should be arriving with the installers tomorrow. The scaffolding should be going up next week and the panels should be installed a week on Saturday. After four months of shoulds, I can categorically say that the battery and inverter/car charger are now being installed on the side of the house along with a whole bunch of new cabling.


----------



## Ripple (13 Oct 2022)

Voilà.  I finally managed to catch covid.


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Oct 2022)

I think we woud all like to aspire to Princess Margaret's morning routine.


----------



## Hebe (13 Oct 2022)

The half a dozen types of cheese for lunch is oddly appealing  . Also the two hours reading the papers.  Especially if someone else went out to buy the cheese and papers.


----------



## Hebe (13 Oct 2022)

Ripple said:


> Voilà.  I finally managed to catch covid.


Hope you feel better soon. I think you’re in good company - @oldwheels and @Gravity Aided have it too if I remember correctly?


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2022)

Central Heating fettling today. Draining off all the old 'water' and replacing with fresh, then I'll ad inhibitor and boiler silencer once I'm happy the black stuff is all out. Fortunately I've a header tank, so it's a case of a hose on the drain in the kitchen and draining it away. Stop let header refill. Pop on heating, circulate. Turn off, then drain again.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I could donate my (65th) pint of A+ on 29th this month but cannot get an appointment before the end of November.
> 
> Sadly, it is a bit of an effort to donate!



I have donated in the past. The first time the head girl in the office organised a bus and more or less dragooned most of the workforce to get on to go to the donation point.
Half a dozen times since then but now they do not want any of mine due to previous health issues.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2022)

Just green recycling bin has been emptied so far. 
Window cleaner has been
Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I have donated in the past. The first time the head girl in the office organised a bus and more or less dragooned most of the workforce to get on to go to the donation point.
> Half a dozen times since then but now they do not want any of mine due to previous health issues.



Germany won't take mine either; I've asked.


----------



## Ripple (13 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Hope you feel better soon. I think you’re in good company - @oldwheels and @Gravity Aided have it too if I remember correctly?


I already feel better. Night was awful - all symptoms of raging flu. No sore throat or cough though. Housemate has also got covid and she's coughing badly.


----------



## mybike (13 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> If only it were that obvious. I think they change formula if the number of the cell is the same as the birthday of Bill Gates squared, but only if it falls on a harvest moon with a 'T' in the day.
> 
> Or it has a cat algorithm and likes knocking things over; that's more feasible.



Sounds like you need a course on M$ Office.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2022)

I've got off lightly with a cold; first one in three years.

I suspect it's not a coincidence that it's a few weeks since changing from cycling 100-150k a week week to work to a 10k a week.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> Sounds like you need a course on M$ Office.



I had one as part of my training.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2022)

Today has been my ONS covid survey testing day. This means I've managed to figure out (eventually) how the new lancets work and successfully extracted 0.5ml of blood. All wrapped up with another packet of snot and saliva on a stick and ready to go into a ''priority'' postbox.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2022)

I have had a go at welding my helmet with my MIG welder and had an attack of the Pigeons! Excessive build up of weld . I couldn't get the right balance of the settings on my welder one button was too low and the other button would burn through at times . I have quite a bit of grinding to do .


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2022)

Water in the CH is finally starting to run clear. few more goes, and I'll pop to Screwfix to pick up my order of CH chemicals.


----------



## tyred (13 Oct 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I think we woud all like to aspire to Princess Margaret's morning routine.
> 
> View attachment 664394



Bugger that. I'd rather go out on my bike


----------



## tyred (13 Oct 2022)

Flu vaccine received.


----------



## mybike (13 Oct 2022)

Ripple said:


> Voilà.  I finally managed to catch covid.



Well done.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I think we woud all like to aspire to Princess Margaret's morning routine.
> 
> View attachment 664394



What a role model.


----------



## mybike (13 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Germany won't take mine either; I've asked.



Understandable.


----------



## mybike (13 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I have had a go at welding my helmet with my MIG welder and had an attack of the Pigeons! Excessive build up of weld . I couldn't get the right balance of the settings on my welder one button was too low and the other button would burn through at times . I have quite a bit of grinding to do .



You don't have an apprentice to file it down?


----------



## rockyroller (13 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I have had a go at welding my helmet with my MIG welder and had an attack of the Pigeons! Excessive build up of weld . I couldn't get the right balance of the settings on my welder one button was too low and the other button would burn through at times . I have quite a bit of grinding to do .



must not be a plastic bike helmet you're talking about?


----------



## fossyant (13 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Water in the CH is finally starting to run clear. few more goes, and I'll pop to Screwfix to pick up my order of CH chemicals.



All done, chemicals added and a few final litres drained down to pull chemicals in from the header tank.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2022)

Ripple said:


> Voilà.  I finally managed to catch covid.


Sorry to see that.
After all this time as well.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2022)

Anybody seen DHL


----------



## oldwheels (13 Oct 2022)

The lifeboat station here has to be kept full manned by volunteers and a launching authority for the next few days as if there is a shout no volunteers could get to the station due to road closures caused by the car racing on public roads.
Probably the fire station would also need a full crew for the same reason.
Complaints are already rolling in on FB of cars being forced off the roads and into ditches by speeding drivers doing practice runs for the racing. One sounds like the hatchback who passed me doing well over the ton approaching a blind bend with a concealed entrance about 100 yards beyond the bend. Naturally the authorities put up a sign 50 yards before the entrance but not visible before the corner.
There will almost certainly be no postal deliveries for a couple of days and the PO is closing early Friday as they are at the main car park entrance so too dodgy for customers due to speeding cars.
Why don't I love car racing on our roads and streets?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2022)

Just got a call from someone claiming to be offering a "better" electricity deal. When I said I'd like them to send me information he got really pushy and said he had to sort things out on the phone first, then they could cancel my previous contract, and then they'd send he paperwork.

He may be legit, but I'm not trusting someone calling from Berlin at half past seven in the evening and refusing to send any information in writing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The lifeboat station here has to be kept full manned by volunteers and a launching authority for the next few days as if there is a shout no volunteers could get to the station due to road closures caused by the car racing on public roads.
> Probably the fire station would also need a full crew for the same reason.
> Complaints are already rolling in on FB of cars being forced off the roads and into ditches by speeding drivers doing practice runs for the racing. One sounds like the hatchback who passed me doing well over the ton approaching a blind bend with a concealed entrance about 100 yards beyond the bend. Naturally the authorities put up a sign 50 yards before the entrance but not visible before the corner.
> There will almost certainly be no postal deliveries for a couple of days and the PO is closing early Friday as they are at the main car park entrance so too dodgy for customers due to speeding cars.
> Why don't I love car racing on our roads and streets?



I can't help feeling there's an almost colonial vibe going on there.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2022)

It's been a lovely autumnal day here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, and thank goodness the coughing has subsided. Spent the morning in town doing some things that can only be done on market day - although the two stalls I needed for things weren't actually there. Hey ho... But I went to Cutlack's and treated myself to another one of their acacia wood chopping boards and a new Sabatier cooks' knife.

Also picked up cat treats and a pack of biros for the parental unit in Wilko, but they had no glue of any kind, so had to go to Thing-Me-Bobs for that. Went to the Cycle Shop and picked up some black Gutterman sewing thread and binding from their haberdashery department, but didn't get the box section from the modelling department as there was no one on the till.

Walking back to the car, there was a box of "free to a good home" books, so I chose an Antonio Carluccio cookbook and a volume on etiquette by Debretts.

Pate on toast for luncheon, along with a pear, some blueberries and two 

Spent a bit of the afternoon working on the Higman model, and then, while waiting for (variously) glue & paint to dry, went off for a bicycular bimble. I'd spotted some fruit "free to a good home" on the way back from town, so went to investigate. A nice 40 minute bimble resulted in half a pannier bag of quince pears.

Now sat listening to Bodo Glimt v Arsenal and watching the cycling from Paris.

But I suppose I'd better feed the cats now that I've finished my  and chocolate biskit.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> You wouldn't believe how many small parts I've made twice for this reason. Of course the original turns up just after I finish the replacement.



Which is why I want to glue it to the bulkhead PDQ


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2022)

Ripple said:


> Voilà.  I finally managed to catch covid.



Mend quickly, hun xxx


----------



## postman (13 Oct 2022)

Dont worry if you dont hear from me after Monday morning.One is going to deepest darkest East Yorkshire,where people have six fingers and webbing between their toes.Plus no tinternet where i am staying,all i ask please keep an eye on Mrs P so she does not get up to any mischief like selling my bikes.Thank you.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Which is why I want to glue it to the bulkhead PDQ



I once had a very long hiatus building a model railcar, in which some snowploughs and associated bits were not attached to it. I managed to keep them safe for a year or two and then promptly lost them a couple of months before completing the railcar. As recounted here in tedious detail, I then rediscovered them a few days after fixing their replacements permanently to the model...


----------



## StuAff (13 Oct 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I think we woud all like to aspire to Princess Margaret's morning routine.
> 
> View attachment 664394


She was a lightweight compared to Hunter S. Thompson…

View: https://twitter.com/ewanmorgan/status/289905709112492034


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2022)

Today was the last of the birthday season. Youngest granddaughter wanted her mum to make a model of her with balloons. She's got some growing to do!


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Today was the last of the birthday season. Youngest granddaughter wanted her mum to make a model of her with balloons. She's got some growing to do!
> View attachment 664446


She'll have fun getting that home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Today was the last of the birthday season. Youngest granddaughter wanted her mum to make a model of her with balloons. She's got some growing to do!
> View attachment 664446



Wow, some serious skill there, and a very happy small person.


----------



## Hebe (13 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Went to the Cycle Shop and picked up some black Gutterman sewing thread


Your Cycle Shop sounds very useful!
All the solar stuff that can be fitted without the actual panels has been fitted, the hedge cut back and the dead shrub removed. This afternoon I rode my bike to the leisure centre and went swimming. Then I rode my bike back again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> She'll have fun getting that home.


That is home.


----------



## tyred (13 Oct 2022)

Brain-fade alert. I was taking a book out of the library and went to the counter, handed the book to the librarian and then took a €50 out of my wallet and handed it over instead of the library card

"Sorry sir, the book isn't for sale!"


----------



## Hebe (13 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Today was the last of the birthday season. Youngest granddaughter wanted her mum to make a model of her with balloons. She's got some growing to do!
> View attachment 664446



That is fabulous! Happy birthday to her!


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Your Cycle Shop sounds very useful!



It is! Not only do they do bikes and parts and all that stuff, there's a big toy department, a haberdashery department and a modelling department. Oh, and there's some DIY stuff as well.


----------



## tyred (13 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The lifeboat station here has to be kept full manned by volunteers and a launching authority for the next few days as if there is a shout no volunteers could get to the station due to road closures caused by the car racing on public roads.
> Probably the fire station would also need a full crew for the same reason.
> Complaints are already rolling in on FB of cars being forced off the roads and into ditches by speeding drivers doing practice runs for the racing. One sounds like the hatchback who passed me doing well over the ton approaching a blind bend with a concealed entrance about 100 yards beyond the bend. Naturally the authorities put up a sign 50 yards before the entrance but not visible before the corner.
> There will almost certainly be no postal deliveries for a couple of days and the PO is closing early Friday as they are at the main car park entrance so too dodgy for customers due to speeding cars.
> Why don't I love car racing on our roads and streets?



We have issues with a local rally here too. It's a menace but apparently it brings a lot of money I to the area. I always try and get away somewhere for a few days.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2022)

I've just made apple sauce with two Cottenham Seedlings, a Murfitt's Seedling and four random russett-type apples I foraged from a hedgerow.


----------



## Hebe (13 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> It is! Not only do they do bikes and parts and all that stuff, there's a big toy department, a haberdashery department and a modelling department. Oh, and there's some DIY stuff as well.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That is home.


That's one problem solved.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> We have issues with a local rally here too. It's a menace but apparently it brings a lot of money I to the area. I always try and get away somewhere for a few days.



The pubs and holiday rentals make money but when we had a business we lost all turnover and therefore profit. 
There were endless problems which I have mentioned before but they have gone well away from the original concept which was relatively low key and run on private ie mostly forestry roads. It is now out and out racing with no pretence at anything else for the entertainment of very few who actually live here.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Today was the last of the birthday season. Youngest granddaughter wanted her mum to make a model of her with balloons. She's got some growing to do!
> View attachment 664446



wow that's quite a production!


----------



## rockyroller (13 Oct 2022)

successful few hours car shopping w/ Son. more time than I planned but it was good to finally get him out & driving some cars. nothing bought today, but that's OK. it's a step in the right direction!


----------



## Jameshow (13 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Was that the one in south London where she built on the side of the house she owned?
> 
> She was a single woman, not in good health, recently divorced. So why did she use her life savings? And she had to sell the house, the rent from which she was relying on for retirement income. She had to give up her job as the illness, and the building and working was too much for her.
> 
> ...



That's the one! Probably the worst I've seen!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wow that's quite a production!



She's so good with inflation I'm expecting her to be headhunted by the Treasury.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> You don't have an apprentice to file it down?



No . I've filed most of the weld down on the nose piece of the helmet . I haven't used my welder for ages, I'm wondering if some of the connections may be a bit loose or dirty .


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2022)

Lovely supper of black pudding, mashed potatoes, buttered savoy cabbage and a generous serving of home made apple sauce.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2022)

Covid jab tomorrow


----------



## Speicher (13 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> That's the one! Probably the worst I've seen!



I have just been watching George Clarke's Remarkable Renovations. The home owner did nearly all the work himself, including making a stair case.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Oct 2022)

Why would I need to see invisible dust when I have enough visible dust to contend with ?


----------



## Moon bunny (13 Oct 2022)

Today’s fruit count is a pear, a banana, a satsuma and some grapes. I am about to have tinned tomatoes on toast as a nicely alliterative supper.


----------



## Reynard (13 Oct 2022)

Just lit the fire.

Madam Lexi is as happy as larry, sitting in the log bucket next to the grate.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Oct 2022)

I knew I shoudn't have mentioned it being quiet at work yesterday - today it was just a never ending stream of queries, problems and trying to work out what had gone wrong and how to sort it out. Strangely I quite enjoyed it!


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Hope you feel better soon. I think you’re in good company - @oldwheels and @Gravity Aided have it too if I remember correctly?



Yes. I consider myself in good company, then. Treatments are working well. Mrs. GA has it now, too.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes. I consider myself in good company, then. Treatments are working well. Mrs. GA has it now, too.


Here's hoping the pair of you have minimum effects.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Oct 2022)

A wet and miserable start to the day ended up turning into a sunny and warm afternoon. This is where the new panniers came in useful as somewhere to put the morning's waterproofs and overshoes for the ride home along with the work's laptop and a couple of shirts to be washed. No way would I have got that lot into the backpack I use when riding the other bikes, so the new ebike is proving its worth already.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody seen DHL


They were at our office about 13:50 today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Anybody seen DHL



Over by the apartments back of the Kroger on Oakland Avenue.


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2022)

The heating's still not working - so no hot water or central heating.

But ... in a brainwave at 10.30pm after a long day's teaching I looked at the new en-suite radiator I couldn't fit when tired last weekend. With a bit of jiggling it's now in place and appears to be OK.

However, it had no effect on the boiler. Which starts ... and then goes out. British Gas are visiting sometime between 8am and 1pm tomorrow to have a look.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Oct 2022)

StuAff said:


> She was a lightweight compared to Hunter S. Thompson…
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ewanmorgan/status/289905709112492034




I have had his interpretation of a sno-cone before, and it comes highly recommended


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Here's hoping the pair of you have minimum effects.



Quite the case, so far. Caught us both on day 2, so we got Paxlovid pills for 5 days.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2022)

The fire has burned down, my mug is empty and the girls are sound asleep. Time I headed off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Over by the apartments back of the Kroger on Oakland Avenue.



They eventually turned up around 15.00 hrs



Jenkins said:


> They were at our office about 13:50 today.



Did well to get from you to me in 1 HR 10 minutes


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2022)

Morning all Friday has arrived
Dark outside still
Looks dry and calm ideal cycling weather


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa went down well


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2022)

Morning.
It is starting to get a bit lighter here . It looks dry out although my car has condensation on it . My brain just seems to have a pilot light on at the moment .


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> My brain just seems to have a pilot light on at the moment .



It's waiting for that first drop of fuel to ignite main beam


----------



## tyred (14 Oct 2022)

Got drenched on my walk this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Oct 2022)

My Santander app isn't working.


----------



## fossyant (14 Oct 2022)

A Finance Away Day today. Away as in not in office at a conference venue near Piccadilly (handy for pub after). Having to get the train. Must watch times coming back as down to one an hour, lots cancelled. Don't fancy cycling after a few pints


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2022)

Gas man is here. Apparently it's the pump that's not pumping, so he's banging away to fit a new one.

All credit to them; arrived early and very polite.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Oct 2022)

Took my iPhone 7 to pieces yesterday ...not for fun , l had to instal a new battery. Never have l seen so many tiny screws ,connectors and other sundry microscopic bits. The good news is that it's back together and working again and l only lost one screw somewhere, and the "home button" has died so l now have the "virtual" on screen button instead.


----------



## Hebe (14 Oct 2022)

Week 6 of couch to 5k with Jo Whiley done.  and  . Next up is a  and a 🛁


----------



## oldwheels (14 Oct 2022)

Started off at 4.0C and sunny but now 8.2C and pouring rain.
Tried to make bookings with Calmac for a ferry off on Nov 6th but they have not started taking bookings yet for our route to Oban.
This is causing much annoyance locally and I threw a bomb into the mix by suggesting we are being punished for having a militant local ferry committee. Currently standing well back and waiting for fall out to subside.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Oct 2022)

124/76


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2022)

Early second cuppa went down well
Breakfast stuff washed up and put away


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2022)

The gas man is now banging away in my attic, as well as upstairs in a bedroom.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Oct 2022)

It has gone damp outside !


----------



## oldwheels (14 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> The gas man is now banging away in my attic, as well as upstairs in a bedroom.



Bad choice of wording?


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Bad choice of wording?



Where's the old @Fnaar when you need them? 

Apparently the new pump is leaking and faulty, so there's a second new pump going in. Oh, and the isolation valve's also faulty, so a new one is going in there as well.

My head's hurting from all the banging away.


----------



## mistyoptic (14 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> All done, chemicals added and a few final litres drained down to pull chemicals in from the header tank.


Recommend fitting a Magnaclean as well. Collects most of the cr*p as it flows by. Haven’t needed to drain our system for over ten years now


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Oct 2022)

I appear to have a slight cold, but only in my left nostril.... 🤷


----------



## mybike (14 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got a call from someone claiming to be offering a "better" electricity deal. When I said I'd like them to send me information he got really pushy and said he had to sort things out on the phone first, then they could cancel my previous contract, and then they'd send he paperwork.
> 
> He may be legit, but I'm not trusting someone calling from Berlin at half past seven in the evening and refusing to send any information in writing.



If they're not providing me with information, in writing, up front, then they won't even be considered.


----------



## mybike (14 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> a volume on etiquette by Debretts.



I will say nothing.


----------



## mybike (14 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> Dont worry if you dont hear from me after Monday morning.One is going to deepest darkest East Yorkshire,where people have six fingers and webbing between their toes.Plus no tinternet where i am staying,all i ask please keep an eye on Mrs P so she does not get up to any mischief like selling my bikes.Thank you.



Make sure you don't call anyone a muppet.


----------



## DCLane (14 Oct 2022)

We have heating. And hot water. Oh, and a broken smoke detector from the leaking new pump which caused water to come down through the ceiling 

British Gas can cover the cost of a replacement mains smoke detector ...


----------



## Fnaar (14 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> Where's the old @Fnaar when you need them?
> 
> Apparently the new pump is leaking and faulty, so there's a second new pump going in. Oh, and the isolation valve's also faulty, so a new one is going in there as well.
> 
> My head's hurting from all the banging away.



The old Fnaar pops his head out now and again


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I appear to have a slight cold, but only in my left nostril.... 🤷



Asymmetric rhinitis?


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2022)

I have a tiny question about energy comsumption. The washing machine (and tumble dryer ) have a master switch on the wall away from the machine. Those switches have an ickle red light to show it is on.
How much electricity do those lights use? Is it a micro/tiny amount so that it is not worth switching it off between washes?


----------



## Speicher (14 Oct 2022)

For those interested in grand designs on a smaller scale  George Clarke's Ugly House to Lovely House is on Channel Four this evening. He almost always has sensible and practical ideas for improving people's houses, without spending £700K.


----------



## gbb (14 Oct 2022)

Week off this week, spent 4 days decorating, went to bed last night circa 11pm, woke up at 2am, too hot in bed, awake till around 3, fell asleep and woke up at....10.30 am


----------



## gbb (14 Oct 2022)

New boiler system ordered, veissman condensating boiler, new hot water tank, powerflush...,and a moderately lighter bank balance.
If this one lasts 30 years (as the old one has)...it'll see us out.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2022)

Mind out for stray busses


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2022)

Mild, breezy and occasionally showery here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, but still having some glue allergy sneezes - so have taken half an antihistamine. Spent the morning sorting out trays of apples, and the quinces that I foraged from the community orchard are in the middle of being turned into quince jelly - along with some Japonicas from the garden, a couple that I bagged yesterday and some apples that needed using. I had to use the quinces I acquired on Monday as they were damaged and it would be a shame to throw them away.

Might go for a walk this afternoon, and do some writing. It is far too damp outside to prime any model pieces. Might also have a bit of a girly pamper session.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## postman (14 Oct 2022)

Got it by jove i have got it.No not Covid,the chromebook i have been rambling on about.It is a xmas pressie.So i was in town today buying train tickets for monday and thursday.On the way back i had time to kill,so i popped in to Currys,just to check on the chromebook.Only had £20 off its price. So i nabbed one needs wrapping up in sparkly xmas paper and put away for the special day.One very happy Postman this afternoon.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a chunk of Melton Mowbray pork pie, two slices of wholemeal toast, one with chicken liver pate, one with St Agur cheese, plus a pear, some blueberries and two


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> I will say nothing.



The book was free, and I was curious.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2022)

Right, I ought to go and post a letter for the parental unit. Post gets lifted in just over half an hour.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Oct 2022)

bossman buying lunch today ...


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2022)

Letter posted.

And found four large Maris Piper potatoes lying in the grass on the verge. They'll be just right to make tonight's pot of chips.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2022)

Just washed my hair with some suitably girly raspberry shampoo


----------



## Jameshow (14 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> Make sure you don't call anyone a muppet.



My mother in law asked if my parents have the internet! 😡😡😡


----------



## oldwheels (14 Oct 2022)

Turned out to be a nice sunny day but cold outside. 
Unfortunately I still have not recovered from covid tho' I did not do a test to check for infection. Spent the day indoors feeling pretty miserable and not able to get out and falling asleep for a while.
Not much interested in food either tho' my taste and smell is normal.
Notice is being reinforced that you get your cars off the Main St by 1800hrs as we want to play at being racers along the street. We don't care that you actually live there just get out of our way!😠


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Oct 2022)

I've been to Reynards Cave


----------



## biggs682 (14 Oct 2022)

It's the weekend 
Just checked the tyres and all is good for the morning


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Oct 2022)

I'm thinking early train to Dover, ride NCN 2 until I can turn off for Hawkinge, go to Battle of Britain museum and NCN 18 back to Canterbury then Crab and Winkle home. Good day out methinks.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2022)

I have a  and a chocolate biskit


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been to Reynards Cave



I didn't even know I *had* a cave...


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2022)

Now watching the cycling, but it kept looking like it was going to rain earlier, so I didn't go for a walk. Instead, sat working on the model - namely figuring out how to fix the rear wing to the car. 

It's one of the cul-de-sacs I'd gotten myself into during the build - purely down to my inexperience. Tried to stay true to life, but it kind of backfired. Though just playing around with some ideas has helped me come to a solution. I will have to cut off the original fittings I bonded onto the rear wing to make this work, but all hail the plastic box section and interference fit.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> My mother in law asked if my parents have the internet! 😡😡😡



sometimes, when I'm standing next to my Son, my MIL says to my Son, "gee it's too bad your Father died" ...


----------



## rockyroller (14 Oct 2022)

Wifey has surprised me, but she told me what the surprise is


----------



## rockyroller (14 Oct 2022)

what is the "I squish you"  emoticon good for? seems kinda mean?


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Ripple (14 Oct 2022)

Well ... The sense of taste has disappeared.  It was kind of funny to eat a paprika like an apple and it tasted like ... nothing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Wifey has surprised me, but she told me what the surprise is



So you weren't expecting her to tell you that!


----------



## Jameshow (14 Oct 2022)

M1 trowel on way to visit to parents! 
.
Anyone else do regular ling distance parental check ups?!


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> M1 trowel on way to visit to parents!
> .
> Anyone else do regular ling distance parental check ups?!



You're not Officer Crabtree by any chance?


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> The gas man is now banging away in my attic, as well as upstairs in a bedroom.


He fell through the floor/roof!


----------



## classic33 (14 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I appear to have a slight cold, but only in my left nostril.... 🤷


Half a cold?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Oct 2022)

Ripple said:


> Well ... The sense of taste has disappeared.  It was kind of funny to eat a paprika like an apple and it tasted like ... nothing.



When I got covid during the very first wave, the only thing that tasted right was fresh orange juice. We all react differently, of course, but try it. It was very reassuring to have something still tasting as it should.


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2022)

Chicken, leek & bacon casserole for supper this evening, along with triple-cooked chips and a tomato salad.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> I didn't even know I *had* a cave...



I have a photograph of it!


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2022)

Waheyyyy, the method for mounting the rear wing works! 

The mounting struts still need a lot of work though. But at least I know I'm on the right track.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Did well to get from you to me in 1 HR 10 minutes


Probably ignored the speed cameras on the Orwell bridge


----------



## Jenkins (14 Oct 2022)

My Garmin watch will need charging tomorrow.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## Jameshow (14 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> You're not Officer Crabtree by any chance?



Lost on me!!

Googled him lol!!!


----------



## Reynard (14 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Lost on me!!
> 
> Googled him lol!!!



You mean you've never watched 'Allo 'Allo?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2022)

I have a  and a toasted and buttered crumpet.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2022)

Right, the rear wing is now mounted properly on the roll cage (nothing glued in yet at this stage) with some new struts of the correct length. It's amazing how versatile wire covered in rolled paper can be. And that plastic box section has been a revelation. Here I've used it to make the sockets for said struts. But now that the wing is on the car, I'm REALLY not happy with the endplates, They are much too thick and don't look right, so I shall be making another pair. All in all, a satisfying evening's tinkering.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2022)

I'm off to bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2022)

Good moaning


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2022)

Morning all
No ride this morning as swmbo has after effects of the COVID booster jab we had yesterday


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2022)

Just started raining.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, the rear wing is now mounted properly on the roll cage (nothing glued in yet at this stage) with some new struts of the correct length. It's amazing how versatile wire covered in rolled paper can be. And that plastic box section has been a revelation. Here I've used it to make the sockets for said struts. But now that the wing is on the car, I'm REALLY not happy with the endplates, They are much too thick and don't look right, so I shall be making another pair. All in all, a satisfying evening's tinkering.



Lloyd Loom?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2022)

Morning .
Bright clear sky here this morning .


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2022)

It is very heavy  here so I didn’t bother getting up till 7.30. That’s the longest I’ve stayed in bed for ages.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2022)

I was tired yesterday . I had several naps . I had one around 11 , then another after Bargain Hunt and another later in the afternoon . In between naps I did some grinding and filing on my metal bits . Trying to figure out how to do the sides of the main helmet are causing a headache .


----------



## Jameshow (15 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> You mean you've never watched 'Allo 'Allo?!?!?!?!?!



Nope sorry!


----------



## DCLane (15 Oct 2022)

I went for a short ride before my COVID booster along the canal.

Rain, wet cobbles and a canal don't mix well. Just about stayed out of the very wet stuff.

I'm consoling my dislike of injections with treacle sponge and custard at 9am


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2022)

Must be time for breakfast soon


----------



## oldwheels (15 Oct 2022)

Dull but dry morning. 
Not going anywhere as still testing positive for covid. Suppose to be getting bloods done on Tuesday but I doubt that will be happening. Second time I have had to cancel because of the virus.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Oct 2022)

Easing myself slowly into what looks to be a bright & sunny morning with a second mug of coffee while the washing machine does its stuff. I may give the lawn a quick mow later if it's dry enough.


----------



## Hebe (15 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> ✂️✂️
> 
> I'm consoling my dislike of injections with treacle sponge and custard at 9am


That is excellent!

Weather here is meant to be sunny intervals and dry this morning. Instead it is grey, drizzling and very windy. 😠 However we are going to have sausages, mash and onion gravy for dinner tonight :silverlining:


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> That is excellent!
> 
> Weather here is meant to be sunny intervals and dry this morning. Instead it is grey, drizzling and very windy. 😠 However we are going to have sausages, mash and onion gravy for dinner tonight :silverlining:


Nothing until then?


----------



## Jameshow (15 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> I went for a short ride before my COVID booster along the canal.
> 
> Rain, wet cobbles and a canal don't mix well. Just about stayed out of the very wet stuff.
> 
> I'm consoling my dislike of injections with treacle sponge and custard at 9am



Nice and dry down south! I escaped the rain! 

Going to sail model boat!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2022)

Time to make a blood cake 🍰


----------



## Hebe (15 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Nothing until then?



Coffee  and omelette for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2022)

Mild, blustery and a mix of sunshine and showers here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, but have the post-glue sneezies. Half an antihistamine has been duly administered.

Went for a nice walk around the community orchard and nature reserve this morning. I may have eaten a couple of Chivers' Delight and picked another basket of Murfitt's Seedlings...  Met a fellow cyclist who was also picking apples - apparently he's only recently discovered the orchard. He had a very nice vintage steel bike - painted in flat grey, no decals or head badge, but there was a 531 sticker on the seat tube, nice almost gothic-style lugs and what looked to me like campy running gear.

This afternoon's task is to make quince jelly.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Lloyd Loom?



Very comfy chairs, I must say.  I have a white one one in my bedroom.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Nope sorry!



Oh dear... You've missed the delights of the Fallen Madonna With The Big Boobies, exploding christmas puddings, Herr Flick's phonecalls with his mother and Lieutenant Gruber's little tank... 

Incidentally, Guy Siner (who plays Lieutenant Gruber), has also appeared in Star Trek and Babylon 5.


----------



## Hebe (15 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mild, blustery and a mix of sunshine and showers here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I slept well, but have the post-glue sneezies. Half an antihistamine has been duly administered.
> 
> ...


I feel as if I have travelled into the 1950s 😍


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2022)

😁


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Oct 2022)

I have fixed my printer problems

0c here, and sunny.


----------



## Jameshow (15 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Nice and dry down south! I escaped the rain!
> 
> Going to sail model boat!


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2022)

Lovely lunchon of a chunk of Melton Mowbray pork pie, two slices of wholemeal toast, one with chicken liver pate, one with St Agur cheese, plus a pear, a minneola and two 

Quince jelly made. Now for some bum park time in front of the TV.


----------



## fossyant (15 Oct 2022)

Mixed weather today, sunshine and heavy showers. I've come down to the caravan on my own with the 'team car' - racks on, to collect four bikes as it's near end of season, and I need to free up a bedroom, as a few of us *'off ere' *are down next weekend getting MTB mucky . A few end of season jobs, all bedding washed, as have the carpets (was that wise with mucky MTB'ers. ?) 

Instructions from 'family' were to call at the local farm to load up on their own 'milk shakes' from the farm vending machines.  The farm is about 10 minutes drive from the caravan, so we either call in on the way to the van, or on way home, OR twice. Their milk is lovely, proper full fat where it settles and you get the cream !


----------



## mistyoptic (15 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh dear... You've missed the delights of the Fallen Madonna With The Big Boobies, exploding christmas puddings, Herr Flick's phonecalls with his mother and Lieutenant Gruber's little tank...
> 
> Incidentally, Guy Siner (who plays Lieutenant Gruber), has also appeared in Star Trek and Babylon 5.


Not forgetting, “it is I, LeClerc…”


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Oct 2022)

Somebody over took me today on a muddy and wet NCN 17 with no mud guards and a south westerly wind resulted in me being splattered in muddy water. Just waiting for the washing machine to finish.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2022)

Right, time for me to put some presentable clobber on and tootle off to do a spot of yellow stickering.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh dear... You've missed the delights of the Fallen Madonna With The Big Boobies, exploding christmas puddings, Herr Flick's phonecalls with his mother and Lieutenant Gruber's little tank...
> 
> Incidentally, Guy Siner (who plays Lieutenant Gruber), has also appeared in Star Trek and Babylon 5.



I liked the Le Claire , Gruber and Rennie sketch where Le Claire was asking for a light , Gruber gave him one but he still asked Rennie for a light .


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2022)

My home made blood cake is nice


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Coffee  and omelette for lunch.


You'll have had your sausages, mash and onion gravy by now, I take it.


----------



## DRM (15 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I liked the Le Claire , Gruber and Rennie sketch where Le Claire was asking for a light , Gruber gave him one but he still asked Rennie for a light .



The one I vaguely recall was that there was a bomb of some description that needed to be got rid of, Herr Flick & Helga where hiding behind a hedge, the bomb went off just before the episode ended, with a loud bang and grass clods flying up in the air, one of which hit Helga on the head, Herr Flick announced “Zat Vas most amusing” just as another one landed squarely on his head, quick as a flash he said “Zat vas not so amusing” you could tell that the second hit and script line was unplanned by the way Helga was doubled over laughing as the credits started


----------



## Hebe (15 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll have had your sausages, mash and onion gravy by now, I take it.



Yes, it was excellent.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Yes, it was excellent.


Pudding?


----------



## Hebe (15 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Pudding?



A red Bounty, from the fridge. “Why is it so small?” said Hebe Jr. Bounties are the only chocolate I can buy that I can guarantee won’t be eaten by anybody else in the house.


----------



## Jameshow (15 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> A red Bounty, from the fridge. “Why is it so small?” said Hebe Jr. Bounties are the only chocolate I can buy that I can guarantee won’t be eaten by anybody else in the house.



My daughter loves bounties so when we had a tin of chocs I asked her why she wasn't eating them.... 

Well she said I eat the rest first with you guys then I eat the bounties!🤣🤔🤣🤔😡😡


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> A red Bounty, from the fridge. “Why is it so small?” said Hebe Jr. Bounties are the only chocolate I can buy that I can guarantee won’t be eaten by anybody else in the house.


Did you mention there's normally two in a packet?


----------



## Jenkins (15 Oct 2022)

It turned out to be quite a sunny but blustery day down here in Suffolk. Did the usual Saturday thing of going out for a couple of hours on the bike listening to the 2nd half of Fighting Talk and then the football commentary. By the time I got home, the wind and the sun had dried out the back garden enough to get the mower out - after a recovery sausage bap obviously. The dandelions have been beheaded, what remains of the grass cut and the leaves from next door's tree picked up and all put in a black sack and hidden under the non-recyclable rubbish as normal.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Oct 2022)

Choices for tomorrow. 
I could have an early night tonight, get up early, head out to Donington park at about 9am, watch the British GT final, drive home straight afterwards, have a shower and then back out to Ipswich to see Porridge Radio at the Baths.
Or I could have a late night with a few beers, get up late tomorrow, potter around, watch the race on YouTube, have a leisurly lunch and still go to see Porridge Radio.


----------



## mistyoptic (15 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Choices for tomorrow.
> I could have an early night tonight, get up early, head out to Donington park at about 9am, watch the British GT final, drive home straight afterwards, have a shower and then back out to Ipswich to see Porridge Radio at the Baths.
> Or I could have a late night with a few beers, get up late tomorrow, potter around, watch the race on YouTube, have a leisurly lunch and still go to see Porridge Radio.


Option 2. You’re welcome


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> A red Bounty, from the fridge. “Why is it so small?” said Hebe Jr. Bounties are the only chocolate I can buy that I can guarantee won’t be eaten by anybody else in the house.



I've no idea what a red Bounty is. Have they added raspberry to the coconut during the decades I haven't been looking? Do they do green Topics now? Hazelnut and pistachio nougat sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## tyred (15 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've no idea what a red Bounty is. Have they added raspberry to the coconut during the decades I haven't been looking? Do they do green Topics now? Hazelnut and pistachio nougat sounds pretty good to me.



IIRC are Bounty is dark chocolate.


----------



## tyred (15 Oct 2022)

I've been watching Planes and Automobiles on YouTube in tribute to the late Robbie Coltrane.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> IIRC are Bounty is dark chocolate.



I'm working from memory too. Yes, white coconut with dark chocolate, in a predominantly blue and white wrapper. However, the raspberry and coconut confection also with dark chocolate that I seem to vaguely recollect won't arrive with a brand name attached. (I was trying to place the redness of a red Bounty.)


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2022)

Now sat down with a  and MOTD

Good evening's stickering. Came home with a "finest" smoked gammon joint, two hake fillets, prawns, two cheese & onion pasties, cauliflower, green beans, chicory, mushrooms, potatoes, a mango, one bread, half a dozen hot dog rolls, a jar of truffle pesto and 1260 tea bags.


----------



## postman (15 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh dear... You've missed the delights of the Fallen Madonna With The Big Boobies, exploding christmas puddings, Herr Flick's phonecalls with his mother and Lieutenant Gruber's little tank...
> 
> Incidentally, Guy Siner (who plays Lieutenant Gruber), has also appeared in Star Trek and Babylon 5.


Herr Flick Helga and Lt Gruber are my favourites.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Choices for tomorrow.
> I could have an early night tonight, get up early, head out to Donington park at about 9am, watch the British GT final, drive home straight afterwards, have a shower and then back out to Ipswich to see Porridge Radio at the Baths.
> Or I could have a late night with a few beers, get up late tomorrow, potter around, watch the race on YouTube, have a leisurly lunch and still go to see Porridge Radio.


Watch the race live and have the shower.


----------



## dave r (15 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm working from memory too. Yes, white coconut with dark chocolate, in a predominantly blue and white wrapper. However, the raspberry and coconut confection also with dark chocolate that I seem to vaguely recollect won't arrive with a brand name attached. (I was trying to place the redness of a red Bounty.)



Milk chocolate bounty in a blue wrapper and a dark chocolate bounty in a red wrapper.


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Now sat down with a  and MOTD
> 
> Good evening's stickering. Came home with a "finest" smoked gammon joint, two hake fillets, prawns, two cheese & onion pasties, cauliflower, green beans, chicory, mushrooms, potatoes, a mango, one bread, half a dozen hot dog rolls, a jar of truffle pesto and 1260 tea bags.


How much for the teabags, and what manufacturer?


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> How much for the teabags, and what manufacturer?



Tetley - catering sized bags, 3 at £3.30 each on clearance. So that's 0.78 pence per cuppa.


----------



## Reynard (15 Oct 2022)

I should add, my usual "not bought on yellow sticker" teabag tea is Tesco's "finest" English breakfast. When I last bought it, it was £2.35 for 100 bags, but I've been making my way through a load of PG Tips and Barry's that I bought on YS because the boxes were squished.

Loose leaf tea of choice is Tesco Gold mixed with some "finest" Assam - mainly because that's the nicest loose leaf tea that they stock. I *could* go to Waitrose where they have a decent selection, but there I pay the same for a 125g packet as what I pay for a 250g packet of Tesco Gold.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Oct 2022)

Having a bang on Jools Holland tonight. 

He and John Peel have a lot to answer for.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Tetley - catering sized bags, 3 at £3.30 each on clearance. So that's 0.78 pence per cuppa.


80p cheaper than what I paid for the same size, at full price.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> 80p cheaper than what I paid for the same size, at full price.



It's not to be sniffed at. They'd been on a display stand all summer at a fiver a pop, which, to be fair, is still plenty cheap enough.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's not to be sniffed at. They'd been on a display stand all summer at a fiver a pop, which, to be fair, is still plenty cheap enough.


Currently on my fourth of the year, and nearly empty. Might see me through till next month.
Then there's the PG Tips catering size bag, 1,100 for £7.99. Possibly see me to March.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Currently on my fourth of the year, and nearly empty. Might see me through till next month.
> Then there's the PG Tips catering size bag, 1,100 for £7.99. Possibly see me to March.



Erk... And I thought I drank a lot of tea... 

Although it's mostly leaf tea what I drink. The tea bags are for when I just want to make one mug as opposed to a whole pot.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2022)

Anyways, an early night for me. I'm thinking a nice girly pamper session before bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2022)

It's bed stripping day today.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Oct 2022)

In Mike Carter's book 'One man and his bike' he mentions the amount of folk who ask how far he has come and after telling them they say 'For charity?' They are always surprised that someone would ride for fun. Well I got my first experience of that yesterday. While waiting for my food to be made at a street stall a man engaged in conversation and seemed genuinely non plussed anyone would use a cycle as transport.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2022)

Morning.
I was just reading about the tea and thought of all those little cards that we are missing out on ! 
We used to enjoy collecting them when we were young . It must have been quite an industry commissioning all of the artwork to produce the cards and album .
Sweet cigarettes used to have them too .


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I was just reading about the tea and thought of all those little cards that we are missing out on !
> We used to enjoy collecting them when we were young . It must have been quite an industry commissioning all of the artwork to produce the cards and album .
> Sweet cigarettes used to have them too .



Sweet cigarettes  I remember them. I think they have to call them 'Candy Sticks' or summat, now..


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2022)

We went out yesterday to do a bit of shopping in Lidl . My wife said that she shouldn't have brought me as I stopped by the tool section . I ended up buying a hammer drill and a nibbler plus battery . I needed a replacement drill as my last one started sparking and making strange noises . 
Now ! If I go into my garage , apart from falling over bikes ! . I will find several old rechargeable old drills ! . They have been discarded for several reasons , the battery or charger failed , one battery blew up whilst I was drilling . That didn't half make a loud bang as it blew the side of the battery out ! . Over the years I have accumulated quite a few rechargeable drills , but in amongst them there is still an old Black &Decker electric drill that we were given as a wedding present backing 1976! It still works ! SWMBO just said that it is unsafe ! The switch is a bit dicky and doesn't always switch off!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Sweet cigarettes  I remember them. I think they have to call them 'Candy Sticks' or summat, now..



Only because of the plitically krekt bunch ! 
They are still sweet cigarettes to me ! 
I used to like sucking whilst twisting them to produce a point .
Candy sticks to be correct would be the stick that your candy formed around when you were at the fair !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2022)

We are now having an argument here ! I insist that the candy floss stick is a candy sticks ! SWMBO says that a candy stick is a stick of candy ! I say that that would be a stick of rock !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Oct 2022)

Raspberry Ruffles! They're the raspberry and coconut filled chocolates that I couldn't remember last night.

Meanwhile, I have a pot of Tesco Gold leaf tea on the go. Then I need to pack for a couple of days away in Leeds.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We are now having an argument here ! I insist that the candy floss stick is a candy sticks ! SWMBO says that a candy stick is a stick of candy ! I say that that would be a stick of rock !



My apologies for creating disharmony in the House of Illaveago... 

Just wait until our colonial friends wake up and tell us it's not even called Candyfloss!!


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2022)

I've cleaned the bath & shower room and hoovered throughout the house. No Freddie Mercury impressions today as I didn't feel in the mood..


----------



## mistyoptic (16 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We are now having an argument here ! I insist that the candy floss stick is a candy sticks ! SWMBO says that a candy stick is a stick of candy ! I say that that would be a stick of rock !


Nah! A candy stick looks like a cane. It’s red and white stripes and tastes of peppermint


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Nah! A candy stick looks like a cane. It’s red and white stripes and tastes of peppermint



Nay, nay & thrice nay!


----------



## DRM (16 Oct 2022)

What's all this american "candy" nonesense, surely it's all spogs & spice tha' knows, out of interest what do other regions refer to sweets as in local vernacular


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2022)

Morning y'all swmbo seems better this morning so I trundled out for a refreshing 10 miles in the sun . 
Clear blue skies and sunshine
First cuppa went down well.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Raspberry Ruffles! They're the raspberry and coconut filled chocolates that I couldn't remember last night.



I haven't come across those very often, sounds,  normally part of a selection tin?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> I haven't come across those very often, sounds,  normally part of a selection tin?



Oooo. You can still get them. I liked them as well.


----------



## dave r (16 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Oooo. You can still get them. I liked them as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 664777


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2022)

Garden birds have been fed late today
Second cuppa went down well


----------



## cookiemonster (16 Oct 2022)

Oh bloody hell! 

HK Express cancelled my flight to Thailand, shortage of staff but, at least, I'm getting my money back. This has been quite controversial here as many people are kicking off about this lot cancelling flights.

Just rebooked with Thai Airways.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2022)

Currently reading “ Journey to the Centre of the Earth” by Nicholas and Richard Crane published in 1987. 
They have reached Katmandu and went to Gringoland where all the touroids hang out.
There was me thinking all this time that I invented the word touroid with no “ s “ as it was a plural anyway.

Ambulance with blues and twos just gone hammering past the house.
Heard nothing about the rally so far so nobody seems to have been killed this year.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Not forgetting, “it is I, LeClerc…”
> 
> View attachment 664725



Another fanciful disguise.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> I've been watching Planes and Automobiles on YouTube in tribute to the late Robbie Coltrane.



I am continually put in mind of "Cracker".


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My apologies for creating disharmony in the House of Illaveago...
> 
> Just wait until our colonial friends wake up and tell us it's not even called Candyfloss!!



Because it is cotton candy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2022)

DRM said:


> What's all this american "candy" nonesense, surely it's all spogs & spice tha' knows, out of interest what do other regions refer to sweets as in local vernacular



Likely to vary by region, in The States. As may the candy itself, especially back in the day.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We went out yesterday to do a bit of shopping in Lidl . My wife said that she shouldn't have brought me as I stopped by the tool section . I ended up buying a hammer drill and a nibbler plus battery . I needed a replacement drill as my last one started sparking and making strange noises .
> Now ! If I go into my garage , apart from falling over bikes ! . I will find several old rechargeable old drills ! . They have been discarded for several reasons , the battery or charger failed , one battery blew up whilst I was drilling . That didn't half make a loud bang as it blew the side of the battery out ! . Over the years I have accumulated quite a few rechargeable drills , but in amongst them there is still an old Black &Decker electric drill that we were given as a wedding present backing 1976! It still works ! SWMBO just said that it is unsafe ! The switch is a bit dicky and doesn't always switch off!


A replacement switch is cheap enough.

Plastic or metal cased drill?


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Likely to vary by region, in The States. As may the candy itself, especially back in the day.



I’ve recently been listening to Burl Ives “ Big Rock Candy Mountain “ with my young granddaughter. I just looked up “ Rock Candy “ and it’s large sugar crystals ( rocks ) on a stick.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2022)

Time for some rugby on television , my money is on Scotland in the match


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some rugby on television , my money is on Scotland in the match


Don't swing low!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Another fanciful disguise.



Disgeese !


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> A replacement switch is cheap enough.
> 
> Plastic or metal cased drill?



I think it is plastic with a metal gearbox housing .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve recently been listening to Burl Ives “ Big Rock Candy Mountain “ with my young granddaughter. I just looked up “ Rock Candy “ and it’s large sugar crystals ( rocks ) on a stick.



Lollipops!


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think it is plastic with a metal gearbox housing .


Cheap enough repair. Even the motor brushes are still available.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Lollipops!


That ship sailed some time ago.


----------



## mybike (16 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 😁




Did I hear "God save our gracious Queen"?


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2022)

The queue for Fishnish ferry is now reported as being a mile down the main road. That means that with it being a mile from the ferry to the main road it is 2 miles in total.
Complaints from locals coming back to the island that the idiots as I mentioned the other day are not giving room for vehicles getting off the ferry to get past and so making the congestion worse.
I had my motorhome last time I was coming back after the rally and just had to stop. Some would not even move themselves off the road but just stood there having conversations and to blazes with any traffic wanting past.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> Did I hear "God save our gracious Queen"?



At which point? 👑


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2022)

I cycled over to my brother's this morning as it was nice and sunny . I thought I had better take advantage of the good weather. I took my bits of helmet to show him how I had got on . Whilst we were chatting I thought that if you were a rubbish armourer/blacksmith back in the middle ages you wouldn't get many come backs !


----------



## Hebe (16 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> My daughter loves bounties so when we had a tin of chocs I asked her why she wasn't eating them....
> 
> Well she said I eat the rest first with you guys then I eat the bounties!🤣🤔🤣🤔😡😡


I love this!


classic33 said:


> Did you mention there's normally two in a packet?


Yes, she still didn’t want one!


deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've no idea what a red Bounty is. Have they added raspberry to the coconut during the decades I haven't been looking? Do they do green Topics now? Hazelnut and pistachio nougat sounds pretty good to me.


Oooh, me too!


tyred said:


> IIRC are Bounty is dark chocolate.


Yes!


dave r said:


> Milk chocolate bounty in a blue wrapper and a dark chocolate bounty in a red wrapper.


Absolutely. Red Bounties were hard to find for a while but they seem to be back now.


PeteXXX said:


> Nay, nay & thrice nay!
> 
> View attachment 664763


My youngest sister categorised lollies as either “suckers” or “ice cream handles”. Perfect.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The queue for Fishnish ferry is now reported as being a mile down the main road. That means that with it being a mile from the ferry to the main road it is 2 miles in total.
> Complaints from locals coming back to the island that the idiots as I mentioned the other day are not giving room for vehicles getting off the ferry to get past and so making the congestion worse.
> I had my motorhome last time I was coming back after the rally and just had to stop. Some would not even move themselves off the road but just stood there having conversations and to blazes with any traffic wanting past.



Perhaps you should get an armoured car !


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2022)

I've got several bags of gardening 'waste' sorted out, plus some other stuff, to make up a Tip run. Won't be until Thursday though, probably, as it'll be too busy tomorrow and it's closed Tuesday & Wednesday.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Perhaps you should get an armoured car !


This should do it!


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2022)

Mild, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Did not sleep well / overslept. Not entirely too sure why. Hey ho. I have had a quiet day, Potted on my walnut saplings, did a bit of work on the Higman model, watched some track cycling and listened to Leeds v Arsenal.

Now waiting for some primer to dry.

Oh, and Madam Poppy brought me a vole. She doesn't do too badly for a 13 year old cat...


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2022)

Oh, and I had a cheese and bacon toastie for luncheon, plus an apple and two


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mild, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Did not sleep well / overslept. Not entirely too sure why. Hey ho. I have had a quiet day, Potted on my walnut saplings, did a bit of work on the Higman model, watched some track cycling and listened to Leeds v Arsenal.
> 
> ...


What did you get her?


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> What did you get her?



She'll have some prawns from the pack I bought on YS last night.


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> She'll have some prawns from the pack I bought on YS last night.


For supper tonight,
Vole baked and seasoned with rice oil, salt, and pepper.

https://permies.com/t/1202/kitchen/eating-Vole


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2022)

I have set up the smart turbo in the conservatory after being thrown out of using the dining room and living room now son no. 2's gone, plus we've re-decorated both.

The _only_ issue is I'm going to be using son no. 2's Cervelo S3 until I sort something else out to leave on there. That means lugging it in/out of the bike store otherwise a nice bike on show _might_ attract attention from undesirables. If a cheap one is stolen then I'm not too concerned, but a full Dura-Ace equipped Cervelo is another thing entirely.

Either I buy a frameset or buy a bike and make it 11 speed. All of mine which I'd be OK leaving on there are in use - the Raleigh SP Race is my winter bike, and the 10-speed Avanti Circa is my winter commuter.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> I have set up the smart turbo in the conservatory after being thrown out of using the dining room and living room now son no. 2's gone, plus we've re-decorated both.
> 
> The _only_ issue is I'm going to be using son no. 2's Cervelo S3 until I sort something else out to leave on there. That means lugging it in/out of the bike store otherwise a nice bike on show _might_ attract attention from undesirables. If a cheap one is stolen then I'm not too concerned, but a full Dura-Ace equipped Cervelo is another thing entirely.
> 
> Either I buy a frameset or buy a bike and make it 11 speed. All of mine are in use which I'd be OK leaving on there - the Raleigh SP Race is my winter bike, and the 10-speed Avanti Circa is my winter commuter.



Well, at least you can't have your ear bent for buying another bike, then...


----------



## mybike (16 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Sweet cigarettes  I remember them. I think they have to call them 'Candy Sticks' or summat, now..



I have a vague memory of sweet cigarettes made of rice paper & shredded coconut.


----------



## DCLane (16 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Well, at least you can't have your ear bent for buying another bike, then...



True. I've a set of Shimano 105 11-speed shifters, derailleurs and handlebars from my NeilPryde upgrade to Dura-Ace and carbon bars plus I can find a crankset from somewhere. I therefore just need a frame, and would like something 'different' ... but on a budget. Bright pink possibly. Just something so the local thieves think (if they do) "hmmm, can't flog that one easily".

There's no hurry as I can use the Cervelo for a bit.


----------



## mybike (16 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> At which point? 👑



1.08. where the airman are at the window, wanting to come in.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> True. I've a set of Shimano 105 11-speed shifters, derailleurs and handlebars from my NeilPryde upgrade to Dura-Ace and carbon bars plus I can find a crankset from somewhere. I therefore just need a frame, and would like something 'different' ... but on a budget. Bright pink possibly. Just something so the local thieves think (if they do) "hmmm, can't flog that one easily".
> 
> There's no hurry as I can use the Cervelo for a bit.



A late 80s / early 90s Raleigh should do the trick then - their paint jobs were, erm... eyewatering...


----------



## fossyant (16 Oct 2022)

Sunday Lunch done and dusted. Delivered to MrsF in the bedroom where she can keep her lurgy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’ve recently been listening to Burl Ives “ Big Rock Candy Mountain “ with my young granddaughter. I just looked up “ Rock Candy “ and it’s large sugar crystals ( rocks ) on a stick.



or on a string. As in my part of the world.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Lollipops!



Or suckers, here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Oct 2022)

Korean BBQ cup noodles for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me...


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2022)

Airport parking grrrr


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2022)

Lovely day today so decided on a little coastal perambulation on the Brompton and fish and chips by the sea. Days like these will be hard to come by for the rest of the year so decided to make the best of it. 

I managed to avoid enquiring about the '80s 531 framed Claude Butler that was sitting outside the second hand shop but it took a lot of willpower 😇


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2022)

Oh, and for the folks that don't tend to putter about in the hobbies sub forum and are wondering what I'm on about, here's where I've got to with the above-the-waterline part of my Higman Superstox build...


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and for the folks that don't tend to putter about in the hobbies sub forum and are wondering what I'm on about, here's where I've got to with the* above-the-waterline part of my Higman Superstox build...*
> No wonder you're having problems.
> 
> View attachment 664876


They sailed the full sized version!


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> They sailed the full sized version!



On some very wet ovals, yes...


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2022)

I was wondering today why a golf club can put a sign in the middle of a shared use bike path and if I crash into it, can I sue the golf club for causing an obstruction?





For balance, perhaps they'd put up a matching sign on the main road so cars have to drive around it too.


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2022)

A bitsas supper here tonight... One slice of toast with the last of the chicken, bacon & leek casserole on it, one slice of toast with sliced avocado, tomato salad and some blueberries for afters.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2022)

My comments on ferry congestion appear to be no exaggeration if further FB comments are to be believed.
The first 2 ferries on to the island had to travel empty as there was nowhere for cars coming over to go until the bourach of rally traffic was got under some sort of control to allow them to get off the ferry. 
The queue on the main road is described as being dangerous as traffic not going to the ferry had to risk meeting traffic going the other way with the road not being wide enough to cope.
To compound problems the ferries doing a shuttle service have to stop running as crew have exceeded their permitted working hours. Cars therefore left still queuing.
An armoured car would not work but a bulldozer seems most appropriate.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> At which point? 👑



I think it's King but hard to tell, isn't it 😉


----------



## Reynard (16 Oct 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## biggs682 (16 Oct 2022)

I think our car is well equipped with abs , air con , cruise control, sat nav , in car entertainment but on the next car we buy needs to have the ability to drive at breakneck speed in torrential rain and spray


----------



## classic33 (16 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and MOTD


Just the one MOTD?


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2022)

Time to put the paints away and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2022)

Morning y'all
Nice gentle exercise ride around the block completed.
Not raining but damp underfoot


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Oct 2022)

Noticeably darker this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Airport parking grrrr



It's bad enough with an ordinary car. Gawd knows how bad it would be with a Jumbo Jet ?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It's bad enough with an ordinary car. Gawd knows how bad it would be with a Jumbo Jet ?



Easier if the wings folded up , just glad our Note is a small car the bays were extremely narrow


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed
Clearish blue sky


----------



## Jameshow (17 Oct 2022)

First cuppa tea going down...


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> I have a vague memory of sweet cigarettes made of rice paper & shredded coconut.



I can remember some with chocolate wrapped in rice paper.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2022)

I might get up soon.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2022)

Morning.
The ground is damp this morning . No rain and there is a bit of sunshine breaking through the thin cloud .
Georgie seems to have had fun in the night. I had to push the door to our kitchen hard to open it this morning as my shoes were against it!
He must have been playing hide mousey in daddies shoes! Sometimes he likes to hide things in my shoes and he tries to get them out . . It can be a bit of a shock sometimes when I put my feet into my shoes and find that they are already occupied !


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2022)

Cornflakes have been eaten. Dog's been groomed. Bank's been checked and ££ has been transferred to where it needs to be. Sheds and gate have been unlocked in preparation for dog walking & bike riding.. 

And it's not even 09:00 yet!


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2022)

Time for second cuppa me thinks


----------



## Speicher (17 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I think our car is well equipped with abs , air con , cruise control, sat nav , in car entertainment but on the next car we buy needs to have the ability to drive at breakneck speed in torrential rain and spray



Is that a Vauxhall Corsa in bright red with spoilers and an aerofoil, and defective brake lights? 

It only works if you have no insurance, no MOT, and are already disqualified from driving. You also need to be under the influence of alcohol or drugs, but preferably both.


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2022)

Thought I'd better test today, negative. Let my line manager know about my wife having the plague, and he said maybe work from home this week - we're in a big open plan office so wise not to risk infecting the office as I'm in contact with someone that has it. Only one face-to face meeting to be postponed, all others are still on-line despite planning to be in three days.


----------



## mybike (17 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Noticeably darker this morning.



Yes. used my headlamp when walking the dog, twice! Working by feel is not an option.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> Yes. used my headlamp when walking the dog, twice! Working by feel is not an option.



I love early mornings so already using my head torch a fair bit. Needed it for the first half hour this morning before the daylight appeared.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Cornflakes have been eaten. Dog's been groomed. Bank's been checked and ££ has been transferred to where it needs to be. Sheds and gate have been unlocked in preparation for dog walking & bike riding..
> 
> And it's not even 09:00 yet!


These say it better than I can.

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-xhJcQEfD5s


----------



## oldwheels (17 Oct 2022)

Cold, wet and windy miserable day.
Not helped by having another bloods appointment postponed as still testing positive. Need food shopping as well but that could wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Incidentally, Guy Siner (who plays Lieutenant Gruber), has also appeared in... and *Babylon 5.*



When was he in Babylon 5?


----------



## rockyroller (17 Oct 2022)

Monday!


----------



## mistyoptic (17 Oct 2022)

Hospital appointment done and dusted. Made it home in time for postie to deliver new headphones. Bacon sarnie due for lunch. Grandkids this afternoon


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Monday!


You

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-Kobdb37Cwc


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Hospital appointment done and dusted. Made it home in time for postie to deliver new headphones. Bacon sarnie due for lunch. Grandkids this afternoon


You'll not be in need of eating the grandkids after a decent bacon sarnie, surely!!


----------



## tyred (17 Oct 2022)

After a night of torrential rain it seems to have finally dried up. Still windy though. 

The wind blows my postbox lid open and then it sticks open. It's pretty lightweight plastic. I might screw something heavy to the inside of it to keep it closed. I don't want my takeaway menus and Jehovah's Witness leaflets to get wet (well that seems to be all the post I get these days!).


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> After a night of torrential rain it seems to have finally dried up. Still windy though.
> 
> The wind blows my postbox lid open and then it sticks open. It's pretty lightweight plastic. I might screw something heavy to the inside of it to keep it closed. I don't want my takeaway menus and Jehovah's Witness leaflets to get wet (well that seems to be all the post I get these days!).


Can't say owt about the type of post you get, but as regards the wind...
_"Gusts of up to 72 kilometres per hour were recorded at Met Éireann’s Shannon station in the early hours of this morning."

Weather warning nearly over, ten minutes._


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2022)

Currently overthinking how to make a table to log the bike parts we use...


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently overthinking how to make a table to log the bike parts we use...



Going to be made from wood then ?


----------



## Hebe (17 Oct 2022)

I have new walking boots and am about to take them up a hill through wet grass


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have new walking boots and am about to take them up a hill through wet grass



Take care you don't slip


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2022)

Mild, blustery and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard - though there is some rather obvious evidence of overnight rain.

Slept OK, though it took me a long time to drift off. Had a constructive morning that included cleaning out the ashes from the grate and dumping them in the compost bin, and then making a big pot of soup. Had some carrots, red onions and sweet potatoes that wanted using, so went thai-style with red curry paste, coconut milk, ginger and wanged in a load of red lentils. 

My new Sabatier cook's knife is a joy to use. The old one has been consigned to the box of things for the next tip run as it just won't hold a sharp edge anymore.

Have also been making notes for a future chapter. It takes place just before the main pivotal point of the story and has been "built in" to the plot for a while now. But as my characters have developed, I have a much better idea of how that passage will work, so I can start sketching out some lines of dialogue and bits of action.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> When was he in Babylon 5?



Season 4 episode "Rumours, Bargains and Lies" - one of the crew aboard the Religious Caste cruiser _Takari_


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently overthinking how to make a table to log the bike parts we use...



Wouldn't just a table drawn up on a white board work? Then a change is just the wipe of a cloth away. And it's very visual.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have new walking boots and am about to take them up a hill through wet grass



You'll be needing some dubbin, then 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2022)

I've finished my can of Lilt. I don't really like it and it makes me belch like a burpy thing, but I was thirsty after my ride.


----------



## tyred (17 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently overthinking how to make a table to log the bike parts we use...



Excel is good for creating tables.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Excel is good for creating tables.



Is it Excellent, though..


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Going to be made from wood then ?



Now there's an idea.

It may work easier than the M$ product I was going to use...


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Wouldn't just a table drawn up on a white board work? Then a change is just the wipe of a cloth away. And it's very visual.



I have to send it to the accounts department so they can show it the tax office when we're audited.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Excel is good for creating tables.



A log would seem more appropriate for making tables...


----------



## Hebe (17 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> You'll be needing some dubbin, then 👍



Yes! The boots came with a little set of cleaner, re-proofer and a brush but I am impatient and the sun was out  but the grass was dry. I'll do them tomorrow.


----------



## Hebe (17 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Take care you don't slip



There was no slippage, not even on the scrambly chalky bit, which I normally go up rather than down.


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a chunk of Melton Mowbray pork pie, two slices of wholemeal toast, one with the last of the chicken liver pate and the other with quince jelly, plus a pear, a minneola and two 

Have laid out the Murfitt's Seedlings that I picked on Saturday in a cardboard tray for storing. However, I think I shall be making apple crumble tomorrow...


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have to send it to the accounts department so they can show it the tax office when we're audited.



Photograph it.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mild, blustery and mostly sunny here chez Casa Reynard - though there is some rather obvious evidence of overnight rain.
> 
> Slept OK, though it took me a long time to drift off. Had a constructive morning that included cleaning out the ashes from the grate and dumping them in the compost bin, and then making a big pot of soup. Had some carrots, red onions and sweet potatoes that wanted using, so went thai-style with red curry paste, coconut milk, ginger and wanged in a load of red lentils.
> 
> ...



How do you know that the characters don't have a huge row and walk off ?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2022)

I have been doing a bit of bashing today . I thought I would start off with a curved piece of metal to begin with so I tried out the new nibbler . I marked out a curved section on my sheet of steel and set about cutting it out . It just took a few seconds !  It would have taken me several minutes with my tin snips . I have to be careful of the swarf as the nibbler makes small sharp semi circular bits which could easily puncture a tyre . After a lot of banging I have achieved what I wanted . It will form the front piece of the helmet , it has formed a sharper curve which I couldn't get on the bigger piece of the helmet .


----------



## rockyroller (17 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> After a night of torrential rain it seems to have finally dried up. Still windy though.
> 
> The wind blows my postbox lid open and then it sticks open. It's pretty lightweight plastic. I might screw something heavy to the inside of it to keep it closed. I don't want my takeaway menus and Jehovah's Witness leaflets to get wet (well that seems to be all the post I get these days!).



how about a magnet, of enough weight, to keep it down?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2022)

Chilli for tea


----------



## tyred (17 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> how about a magnet, of enough weight, to keep it down?



The whole thing is plastic so a magnet won't stick.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Chilli for tea



Why not drink indoors? 😁


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently overthinking how to make a table to log the bike parts we use...


Tyres, tubes, cables, outers,
Brakes, brake levers, brake blocks/pads
Cranksets, chainwheels, chains


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> The whole thing is plastic so a magnet won't stick.



Blu-Tak 👍


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Excel is good for creating tables.


I think he prefers tables that have legs though.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2022)

So another day nearer pension day


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> The whole thing is plastic so a magnet won't stick.


Howabout a draught excluder for the letter box?


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2022)

Spent the afternoon doing wood in the garden. Have sawed up a load of logs and brought in some smaller stuff (mainly deadfall) to tackle later.

I can see a fabby sunset through the kitchen window.

I have a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Jameshow (17 Oct 2022)

What's a flabby sunset?!🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> How do you know that the characters don't have a huge row and walk off ?



Nope LOL... It's a bit of _ave vita, morituri te salutant_...


----------



## tyred (17 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Howabout a draught excluder for the letter box?
> View attachment 664988



It's not on a door. It's a separate box outside the apartment block.


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2022)

I'm in the Lamb and Flag drinking a pint of Leeds Brewery Best after a very good pub haddock and chips.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Nope LOL... It's a bit of _ave vita, morituri te salutant_...



Ke!


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ke!



Translates from Latin as _hail life, those who are about to die salute you_.

Based on a very famous quote from Suetonius and his De Vita Caesarum...  In his context, it's about captives and criminals who are condemned to die in a mock naval battle for the entertainment of Emperor Claudius.

Although in my story, the characters in question don't know that, of course, except for my main character - and the reader.


----------



## Jameshow (17 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm in the Lamb and Flag drinking a pint of Leeds Brewery Best after a very good pub haddock and chips.



Give me half an hour!!


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm in the Lamb and Flag drinking a pint of Leeds Brewery Best after a very good pub haddock and chips.


Anywhere near the bus station?


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> It's not on a door. It's a separate box outside the apartment block.


Small button magnet on the inside of the box, a second or thin steel plate on the back of the flap. If a magnet is too big to allow it to close.
Both glued in place.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Give me half an hour!!



Missed you, I'm back at the hotel.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anywhere near the bus station?



I was. In fact I just walked up Church Street because I wanted to check the shortest route to the Markets car park alongside.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was. In fact I just walked up Church Street because I wanted to check the shortest route to the Markets car park alongside.


Half day Tuesday in Leeds. Market will be shutting early.


----------



## Reynard (17 Oct 2022)

Lovely supper of sweet potato, carrot & red lentil soup, followed by Gnocchi a la Sorrentina*. 

Piggy Reynard. 

* the perfect way to use up leftover mashed potato and some random tomatoes.


----------



## Jameshow (17 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Missed you, I'm back at the hotel.



I was joking - out for a fell run with the dog!


----------



## Jameshow (17 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Half day Tuesday in Leeds. Market will be shutting early.



Take a ride out to Saltaire!


----------



## Hebe (17 Oct 2022)

Back from the swimming pool, heated my dinner and sorted the laundry. Today’s been surprisingly active. Solar installation confirmed for Saturday, just waiting for the scaffolding to be put up in the meantime.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Take a ride out to Saltaire!


That'd only be a short walk out from Bradford City Center.


----------



## Jameshow (17 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> That'd only be a short walk out from Bradford City Center.



Though he was in Leeds which was 13 miles away. 

May have missed something been a stressful day!!


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Though he was in Leeds which was 13 miles away.
> 
> May have missed something been a stressful day!!


He is, I'm not.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Cold, wet and windy miserable day.
> Not helped by having another bloods appointment postponed as still testing positive. Need food shopping as well but that could wait till tomorrow.


Could you please send one day's worth of the cold & wet stuff down here please - either for Friday or Saturday. I need to do a load of bike fettling, but when the weather's as nice as it's been for the past few days I'd much rather be outside riding or walking. A wet & miserable day is just what I need to stay at home and get the work done.

Just the one day 'though.


----------



## Jameshow (17 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> He is, I'm not.



Where are you?


----------



## Jenkins (17 Oct 2022)

As it was Monday today, mundane sums up most of what was done. The recycling bin was retrieved having been emptied, a bit of ironing was done, the vacuuming was done, a load of towels were washed & line dried and shopping trip by bike was completed. 

I won't detail the handle bar change on the new bike as that's far to exciting for here.


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Where are you?


About 7 miles west o'Bradford.


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Could you please send one day's worth of the cold & wet stuff down here please - either for Friday or Saturday. I need to do a load of bike fettling, but when the weather's as nice as it's been for the past few days I'd much rather be outside riding or walking. A wet & miserable day is just what I need to stay at home and get the work done.
> 
> Just the one day 'though.



Forecast for Thursday is pretty sh*tty... Not sure that's any use...


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2022)

Anyways, time for a  and a toasted crumpet with quince jelly.


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2022)

Time to put the writing away for the evening and head off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2022)

First cuppa going down well
Garden birds have been fed so they will need lights on to find it 
Nice exercise ride done


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2022)

I'm going to be dragged around a retail park today, apparently... 

Wish me luck. It's been lovely knowing you all. 

😔


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to be dragged around a retail park today, apparently...
> 
> Wish me luck. It's been lovely knowing you all.
> 
> 😔



oh deep joy enjoy


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to be dragged around a retail park today, apparently...
> 
> Wish me luck. It's been lovely knowing you all.
> 
> 😔



When my wife and daughter used to go shopping in Bath they left me in The Modeller's Den for them to child mind me . 


Sadly that shop has gone !


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2022)

Morning . It is foggy here .
We will be going on a coach trip tomorrow to have a ride on a steam train to the seaside . On the train trip out we will have fish and chips!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Sadly that shop has gone !



Like many others


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2022)

Clear blue skies although chilly around the edges here


----------



## tyred (18 Oct 2022)

Darkness turned into a lovely eerie mist whilst I was out on my walk. Looks like being a lovely, crisp, bright, Autumnal day when it clears. Lovely for cycling but I have to work


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2022)

I am just going outside and may be some time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Oct 2022)

Looks rather nice out there? Best get the tyres pumped up.


----------



## Hebe (18 Oct 2022)

Nice here. Scaffolding is up, much to the cats’ displeasure. I ran back from the school run this morning but EE signal has lurched between awful and non-existent here for several days so I lost my audio part way back. I think today might just hold lots of coffee and downloading of workout audio.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Nice here. Scaffolding is up, much to the cats’ displeasure. I ran back from the school run this morning but EE signal has lurched between awful and non-existent here for several days so I lost my audio part way back. I think today might just hold lots of coffee and downloading of workout audio.



Seems to be a few people who run yet the running forum section never really took off.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Oct 2022)

Lovely sunny day with little wind.
It marks the anniversary of a very traumatic day for me and it was a lovely sunny day then as well.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Oct 2022)

ok ok I'm up


----------



## Hebe (18 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Seems to be a few people who run yet the running forum section never really took off.



I didn’t know there was one! This place is a treasure trove. Edit aha, I see there used to be one!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Washing out on the line


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2022)

I'm back down south. I didn't have a bike with me so I missed out on my trip to Saltaire. I will go there one of these days but not for the Salt Brewery - a local friend who worked at one of Salt's craft beer outlets got told by management that when it came to small perks to staff that ''It's not in our culture.'' I suggest they look at how Saltaire got founded in the first place and learn what their culture is.

Anyhow, driving south into sunshine I was struck by how beautiful this autumn's trees are looking. Stunning!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2022)

Slide over here


----------



## Jameshow (18 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm back down south. I didn't have a bike with me so I missed out on my trip to Saltaire. I will go there one of these days but not for the Salt Brewery - a local friend who worked at one of Salt's craft beer outlets got told by management that when it came to small perks to staff that ''It's not in our culture.'' I suggest they look at how Saltaire got founded in the first place and learn what their culture is.
> 
> Anyhow, driving south into sunshine I was struck by how beautiful this autumn's trees are looking. Stunning!



But in Salts day there definitely wouldn't be a brewery! The first pub on Victoria road is called don't tell Titus. 

We should have a forum ride from saltaire perhaps round Ikley moor? Silsden, Addingham, Ikley, C+C back to Saltaire??


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2022)

It's been a beautiful autumnal day here today chez Casa Reynard - sunny, still and surprisingly warm.

I slept well, and then puttered around on the Higman model early doors before meeting up with a friend for a fabby walk around some local trails along with her dogs. It was good to walk and chat and set the world to rights.

Had a tasty luncheon of pork pie, then a corned beef and chutney sandwich, plus a pear, some blueberries, half a mango and the obligatory two 

Had to drop off the parental's prescription at the quack, so thought what the heck and dusted off Wiggy #1, the Rouen. Frikkin eck, I'd forgotten how twitchy a road bike on 23mm tyres is compared to my armchair of a hybrid...  Had a few wibbly wobbly moments. Ooops.  Did feel a bit cramped though, so might look at getting some wider bars.

Just chilling out now with a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## tyred (18 Oct 2022)

Good to see that they've cut up the lovely newly resurfaced road to put down pipes. - 400 out of 10 for planning and management.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Oct 2022)

How come out parents had so much free time ? 


Well for one thing they didn't have to waste their time trying to put escaped duvets back into their bag !


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2022)

Well that is my duties done time to relax


----------



## Jameshow (18 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> But in Salts day there definitely wouldn't be a brewery! The first pub on Victoria road is called don't tell Titus.
> 
> We should have a forum ride from saltaire perhaps round Ikley moor? Silsden, Addingham, Ikley, C+C back to Saltaire??



Nice little cafe here. 

The Joyful Deli
07864 809808
https://maps.app.goo.gl/XSSmzVVwbVMJcfTZ7


----------



## Jenkins (18 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Forecast for Thursday is pretty sh*tty... Not sure that's any use...


Me on Thursday "Good morning, can I take the day off work as I'd like to stay home and enjoy the wet weather"

That should confirm their thoughts about me being not quite all there


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Me on Thursday "Good morning, can I take the day off work as I'd like to stay home and enjoy the wet weather"
> 
> That should confirm their thoughts about me being not quite all there



I think that makes two of us


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2022)

Lovely supper of carrot, sweet potato & red lentil soup, the rest of the gnocchi a la sorrentina and a stairs crumble (that's apples and pears to most folk) and custard.. I'm a bit stuffed.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Oct 2022)

What a lovely start and finish to the working day, it's just the bit in the middle that ruined it. Sun not quite up, but light enough this morning to see the mist sitting low in the fields down to the River Deben and the taller hedges & trees poking through the mist. Then the warmth and the late afternoon sunshine for the ride home.


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> But in Salts day there definitely wouldn't be a brewery! The first pub on Victoria road is called don't tell Titus.
> 
> We should have a forum ride from saltaire perhaps round *Ikley moor?* Silsden, Addingham, Ikley, C+C back to Saltaire??


Ilkley Moor!!


----------



## Jameshow (18 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Ilkley Moor!!



Predictive text sorry I'm an offcomedum too!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Predictive text sorry I'm an offcomedum too!🤣🤣🤣


Well in that case its Ilkla Mooor.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Ilkley Moor!!



Rossini still lurking about there?


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Rossini still lurking about there?


May be one of the many lost spirits wandering around up there.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Oct 2022)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZkeciSdLuU


----------



## classic33 (18 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZkeciSdLuU



Intro is a bit lively.


----------



## Reynard (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2022)

Don't forget to


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2022)

Right, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Jameshow (19 Oct 2022)

I almost took a picture of a very pic outside of a a block of flats with the content a peeping toms paradise!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2022)

Morning.
Choo Choo! Choo Choo!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2022)

Morning , looks like another fine day is unfolding outside
garden birds have been fed
first cuppa went down well


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2022)

Rings and squares for Breakfast


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Choo Choo! Choo Choo!



I can see you're chuffed.... 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2022)

It's ♻ Bin day today.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Rings and squares for Breakfast



Thin bagels - grounds for a divorce I think. 

Grim day up here in several ways funeral later...


----------



## Hebe (19 Oct 2022)

Having a coffee before my covid booster.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Having a coffee before my covid booster.



Take a paracetamol after- I felt rough after mine.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Oct 2022)

Another bright sunny day but yesterday was not a good cycling day with wet roads and low sun blinding drivers. In any case i feel too knackered as not recovered from covid and a disturbed sleep due to coughing.
Did dig up a row of potatoes which seems to have knackered my legs anyway.

Calmac have finally, possibly got their act together and may publish the winter ferry timetables on Friday for the service which start next Monday. Very complicated with several different scenarios as sometimes two boats and sometimes only one on service.
Gales forecast for later today which may also cause disruption.


----------



## Hebe (19 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Take a paracetamol after- I felt rough after mine.



Done, thank you. A couple of friends didn't feel too good after theirs either. At least it's half term from tomorrow so I can take things easy tomorrow if need be.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2022)

Bin's have bin emptied.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Oct 2022)

Wednesday? hmmm garbage day


----------



## Jameshow (19 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Done, thank you. A couple of friends didn't feel too good after theirs either. At least it's half term from tomorrow so I can take things easy tomorrow if need be.



Thars good to know thought I was having a severe outbreak of man flu!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Intro is a bit lively.



Rather careens into a conclusion as well. Rossini-esque in form and content.


----------



## mybike (19 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> After a night of torrential rain it seems to have finally dried up. Still windy though.
> 
> The wind blows my postbox lid open and then it sticks open. It's pretty lightweight plastic. I might screw something heavy to the inside of it to keep it closed. I don't want my takeaway menus and Jehovah's Witness leaflets to get wet (well that seems to be all the post I get these days!).



Better than bills.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Done, thank you. A couple of friends didn't feel too good after theirs either. At least it's half term from tomorrow so I can take things easy tomorrow if need be.



I was fine after mine swmbo has 2 day's in bed .


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## mybike (19 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently overthinking how to make a table to log the bike parts we use...



Pivot table?


----------



## tyred (19 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> Better than bills.



They come electronically these days.


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2022)

It's a bit windier than I thought. The felt roof off next door's shed has landed on our conservatory roof. Wasn't so much the bang on the roof, rather a startled Simba (cat) jumping up in the air from sleeping and sending stuff flying - he hates loud noises.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Wednesday? hmmm garbage day


It's not that bad a day normally.


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2022)

Looks like it's 'car part' day - son just so happened to say he was getting brake pads and tyres delivered today. So far 3 boxes (one has pads in) and 4 tyres have arrived. Blooming door keeps ringing.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2022)

Lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2022)

It's coffee time ☕


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2022)

Argh, another box of stuff !


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's coffee time ☕



It is.


----------



## Hebe (19 Oct 2022)

Other than a couple of minutes of bicep to finger-tip pins and needles, there have been no booster related events so far. Lunchtime walk and ironing completed.


----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2022)

Digging through the bike clothes mountain and I realise I've got two black heavy weight winter jackets - only thought I had one ! - Bonus  Currently packing for a biking weekend, but have to take a verity of tops/shorts depending upon how the weather turns out. It's currently looking warm with showers.


----------



## postman (19 Oct 2022)

Final few hours here on the East Coast.We are back from a church lunch.Two courses and a coffee ,5~50. Ernie loved it,people came to talk to him,he tells me he comes during the summer months.We cancelled an evening visit to the local pub, too cold for him.he is asleep as I type,i leave at 9_40 tomorrow.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Lunchtime stroll completed



posts from the future, like yours, give me hope, that my day will be good too. so thank you!


----------



## rockyroller (19 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Digging through the bike clothes mountain and I realise I've got two black heavy weight winter jackets - only thought I had one ! - Bonus  Currently packing for a biking weekend, but have to take a verity of tops/shorts depending upon how the weather turns out. It's currently looking warm with showers.



recently got back from a weekend get-away w/ Wifey, which included some cycling. I used everything I brought except for 3 items. wish you luck w/ your packing!


----------



## rockyroller (19 Oct 2022)

sitting at my desk w/ a base layer & polo shirt. comfy but my feet are cold. is it really time for the electric foot cozy? ugh


----------



## mybike (19 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZkeciSdLuU




That's rather good.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> recently got back from a weekend get-away w/ Wifey, which included some cycling. I used everything I brought except for 3 items. wish you luck w/ your packing!



Need to tell the Mrs I'm going cycling with the lads Saturday wish me luck! I normally do parkrun but will be back a little later!🤔🤣🤔🤣


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2022)

Roast chicken dinner, at grandson's request after the school run, followed by yoghurt & honey washed down with hot Vimto.


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2022)

It's been a pretty decent if somewhat blustery autumn day here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept OK-ish, but the old grey matter was busy as I'd found myself having to deal with a bit of emergency DIY... Last night I forgot to take my keys out of the bar bag on my bike, so I went out into the hallway to retrieve them. Only to see a little intruder zip through a hole in the window ledge and into the cavity wall. Buggery...

Well that explains how the little sods have been getting in - I thought I'd sorted it. Anyways, today's task was blocking up that hole. So off to town for some suitable supplies. Couldn't get exactly what I wanted - the DIY shelves in Wilko are pretty well much bare, but I managed to snag a tube of gorilla glue-ish fillery sort of thing. Anyways, after a day spent cutting, sawing, chiseling, sanding and playing tetris with pieces of wood, the surprisingly large hole is now blocked up.

And I've left the little bar stewards a sting in the tail, as I've got a load of two inch nails sticking out of the bottom of the repair so that they can't chew it. Now I need to figure out how and where they're getting in the other side. I do have my suspicions though, so I shall be heading off to Jewson for a large bag of mortar. and some wire mesh.

In better news, I have (I think) sorted out the paint issues on the Higman's rear wing. And I've decided to re-make the rear section of the exhaust and back box rather than waste my time sanding off the epoxy on some really fiddly parts and risk damaging them.

Now sat back with a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Speicher (19 Oct 2022)

Does anyone watch "Pointless" on BBC? What do you think of the guest presenters following the departure of Richard Osman? I like the current one, Stephen Mangan. as he speaks very clearly. 

Another question - Can constant loud noises make you feel ill, if you are not used to them? I was finding it difficult to concentrate. 

For the last three weeks (six days a week) men have been digging up the pavements, installing cables and relaying the tarmac. So there has been a pile-driver, or jack hammer, digging machine, small roller, and all the vehicles to bring the men and the equipment. Sometimes it sounded like there was a helicopter overhead. This is normally a very quiet street in a quiet part of a quiet county.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone watch "Pointless" on BBC? What do you think of the guest presenters following the departure of Richard Osman? I like the current one, Stephen Mangan. as he speaks very clearly.
> 
> Another question - Can constant loud noises make you feel ill, if you are not used to them? I was finding it difficult to concentrate.
> 
> For the last three weeks (six days a week) men have been digging up the pavements, installing cables and relaying the tarmac. So there has been a pile-driver, or jack hammer, digging machine, small roller, and all the vehicles to bring the men and the equipment. Sometimes it sounded like there was a helicopter overhead. This is normally a very quiet street in a quiet part of a quiet county.



I’ve been enjoying it with him too but I think that might be his stint done. Wonder who will be next.

Re noise, I have quite acute hearing and am very noise intolerant too. It really gets to me.


----------



## Gwylan (19 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Another damp day.
> The webcam at the Craignure ferry terminal is now password protected. No idea why this has changed.



How very odd!


----------



## Gwylan (19 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Roast chicken dinner, at grandson's request after the school run, followed by yoghurt & honey washed down with hot Vimto.



I like Vimto, but struggle a bit with idea of hot Vimto.

Anyone remember the Sarsaparilla shop in Cardiff?


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> I like Vimto, but struggle a bit with idea of hot Vimto.
> 
> Anyone remember the Sarsaparilla shop in Cardiff?



Don't knock it until you've tried it.. It's lovely! 

I barely remember Cardiff, let alone the Sarsaparilla shop but it sounds interesting


----------



## Gwylan (19 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Don't knock it until you've tried it.. It's lovely!
> 
> I barely remember Cardiff, let alone the Sarsaparilla shop but it sounds interesting



It's on the list, after a cold cycle.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2022)

Third cuppa brewing


----------



## Speicher (19 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve been enjoying it with him too but I think that might be his stint done. Wonder who will be next.
> 
> Re noise, I have quite acute hearing and am very noise intolerant too. It really gets to me.



Yes, I have very good hearing, also if it is too loud it sort of "reverberates inside my ear" if that makes sense.


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2022)

Cats have been fed. Soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Does anyone watch "Pointless" on BBC? What do you think of the guest presenters following the departure of Richard Osman? I like the current one, Stephen Mangan. as he speaks very clearly.
> 
> *Another question* - Can constant loud noises make you feel ill, if you are not used to them? I was finding it difficult to concentrate.
> 
> For the last three weeks (six days a week) men have been digging up the pavements, installing cables and relaying the tarmac. So there has been a pile-driver, or jack hammer, digging machine, small roller, and all the vehicles to bring the men and the equipment. Sometimes it sounded like there was a helicopter overhead. This is normally a very quiet street in a quiet part of a quiet county.


Answer, Yes.
It can build up a pressure imbalance in your ears, which is why earplugs to ear defenders are used in noisy work places.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Oct 2022)

Oh Bu**er - I can't take Thursday off after all - it turns out it's my turn to be a Cabinet Minister


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2022)

Sweet potato, carrot & red lentil soup for supper, along with a bacon sandwich and then "stairs" crumble & custard for afters. 

The politics is far more interesting than the football this evening.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sweet potato, carrot & red lentil soup for supper, along with a bacon sandwich and then "stairs" crumble & custard for afters.
> 
> The politics is far more interesting than the football this evening.



It’s becoming a total soap opera. It would be amusing if it wasn’t so serious.


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s becoming a total soap opera. It would be amusing if it wasn’t so serious.



It's dark comedy at its absolute best - straight out of the mind of a Hollywood scriptwriter. Guess it's what happens when it's "jobs for your mates" rather than giving them to people who actually know what they are supposed to be doing.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2022)

Going to watch Doc Martin at 9 then I might have an early night and read for a while in my cosy bed.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Oct 2022)

Grand designs for me!! A lighthouse!!🤔🤔🤔

Part two.....


----------



## Illaveago (19 Oct 2022)

We are back. It's been a long day and we are tired. The fish and chips on the train were very good .


----------



## Speicher (19 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Answer, Yes.
> It can build up a pressure imbalance in your ears, which is why earplugs to ear defenders are used in noisy work places.



Does that explain why I feel slightly dizzy and tired? 

The noise was outside, but sounded very loud indoors, and just as noisy when I was in the back garden.


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2022)

Arsenal's women are in the middle of handing Lyon their arses in the Champion's League... 5-1 with 20 mins to go...


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Does that explain why I feel slightly dizzy and tired?
> 
> The noise was outside, but sounded very loud indoors, and just as noisy when I was in the back garden.


It's not just the volume, but the frequency of the noise being produced.
Include in that how long you're having to listen to it.

Frequencies at either end of the scale are what can cause the headaches. You may not be able to hear them, but they're still there. They're also the ones that can do the most damage, because you can't hear them and don't realise they are there.

Was it roadworks outside causing the problem.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Arsenal's women are in the middle of handing Lyon their arses in the Champion's League... 5-1 with 20 mins to go...


That's not a very ladylike answer!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Grand designs for me!! A lighthouse!!🤔🤔🤔
> 
> Part two.....



Not going well , rather then than me


----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2022)

Black bin is kerbside


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2022)

According to the stats, Lyon Feminines have been unbeaten at home for 82 games prior to this, and haven't lost a champions league game by more than one goal since 2009.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Black bin is kerbside


Binsnotbindone!


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2022)

Blue bin here this week. Not bothered putting it out, neither black bag.


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2022)

Oooo, the Spuds are losing tonight as well...


----------



## Jameshow (19 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not going well , rather then than me



Not worth the sacrifice....

A family sacrificed!


----------



## Jenkins (19 Oct 2022)

I think it's time to throw out my slippers as they're getting very dirty and worn. They are the cheap giveaway ones that hotels leave out for their guests, but i have no idea how I came by them as I don't stay at that sort of hotel.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> That's rather good.



Yes, odd to hear a composition of his. He was Frederic Delius' amanuensis, and wound up completing a number of his works. The subtitile of the piece above was "What if Rossini Had Written the Yorkshire Anthem?", IIRC.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oooo, the Spuds are losing tonight as well...


Pipers losing to Cypriot Reds!


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Pipers losing to Cypriot Reds!



Not maris pipers... Roosters!


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not maris pipers... Roosters!


Wait whilst the Banners appear.


----------



## Speicher (19 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's not just the volume, but the frequency of the noise being produced.
> Include in that how long you're having to listen to it.
> 
> Frequencies at either end of the scale are what can cause the headaches. You may not be able to hear them, but they're still there. They're also the ones that can do the most damage, because you can't hear them and don't realise they are there.
> ...



Yes, it was men digging up the pavement by using a jack hammer and digger, and the drills and who knows what. Not forgetting the noise of the vehicles like the tipper truck unloading tarmac, and the roller tamping down the tarmac. "Tarmac" is a brand name, should I call it asphalt?


----------



## Reynard (19 Oct 2022)

Time to make a  and then settle down to watch MOTD.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, it was men digging up the pavement by using a jack hammer and digger, and the drills and who knows what. Not forgetting the noise of the vehicles like the tipper truck unloading tarmac, and the roller tamping down the tarmac. "Tarmac" is a brand name, should I call it asphalt?


With the jackhammer, over 100db, it can be the repeated vibrations that cause the damage.
Try and get some time away from the source.


----------



## Speicher (20 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> With the jackhammer, over 100db, it can be the repeated vibrations that cause the damage.
> Try and get some time away from the source.



That was why I tried to get out into the garden, as far away as possible from the noise and vibrations. They have now finished digging up the pavements, and taken away all the big red barriers, and all the metal plate put over the channels where they working on or near driveways. 

Today was the first day in three weeks that there was peace and quiet. The men were very friendly and helpful in moving the barriers. Last week on bin day they went along the street and collected all the bins into one place.


----------



## Speicher (20 Oct 2022)

No! Before anyone says it they were not good good good vibrations!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2022)

And it has just started to rain 
Lightning ⚡ around and some thunder


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2022)

Still can't get over the amount of money and heartache the couple involved with last night's showing of Grand designs went through , must admit the end result was nice and had fantastic views but even so was it worth it ?

First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed
Thunder and lightning still doing a show outside


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

We have very wet and windy here. Not sure I fancy even walking. I’ll see how I feel after my cuppa.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Oct 2022)

Fairly clear skies this am. sun hasn't quite got up from behind the hills and tree tops but looks like a good day ahead for a bike ride.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2022)

Morning.
You may think that what is going on in government is shocking but that is nothing compared with what is going on in our back place ! 

Georgie has brought one of his friends in . I just saw him come in with something in his mouth . He dropped it on the floor and it immediately ran for cover !  I just caught a glimpse of it , it looked quite big and fat. Not sure if it is a large mouse or a small rat ! 
I had flash backs of a mouse running up inside my trouser leg ! So I put my socks over them . I have shut the back place so that nobody can go in there and set the mouse trap up .


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> You may think that what is going on in government is shocking but that is nothing compared with what is going on in our back place !
> 
> Georgie has brought one of his friends in . I just saw him come in with something in his mouth . He dropped it on the floor and it immediately ran for cover !  I just caught a glimpse of it , it looked quite big and fat. Not sure if it is a large mouse or a small rat !
> I had flash backs of a mouse running up inside my trouser leg ! So I put my socks over them . I have shut the back place so that nobody can go in there and set the mouse trap up .



Glad I have an indoor cat!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad I have an indoor cat!



In some respect i am glad we have no cat , but we do miss our old boy at times


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2022)

The little bu993r is as happy as Larry! He has gone up to bed ! 

I don't know what the rodent is as I'm a bit blurry eyed at the moment . It looked big ish for a mouse and small for a rat . All I know is that it squeaked when it ran under a cupboard .


----------



## Hebe (20 Oct 2022)

Morning. Boostered arm is a bit sore. I’m wondering if my running clothes are dry yet, though given the weather outside it probably doesn’t really matter.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Oct 2022)

How the day looks! Full!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2022)

Raining here .
I have just been up to fill up our bird feeders . The Goldfinches seem to be emptying them quite well at the moment . I saw a large flock of them the other day . We usually get a small flock of 5. Could explain why they are emptying so fast .
I was thinking about the different attitudes of cats . When I was young we used to have 2 cats , mother and daughter. You would occasionally hear a scream from my mum as she found a dead rat that one of our cat's had brought in to help with the household budget! A few years later we had another cat Tibby . I would sometimes be greeted by her silently meowing to me through the window as I drew back the curtains in the morning . She would have the hind legs of a rabbit in her mouth! A friend who owns a farm says that his farm cats are just happy to sit around and watch the rats running about without even getting up .


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> In some respect i am glad we have no cat , but we do miss our old boy at times



I think I have the strongest bond with Molly that I have had with any of my pets over the years. I am going to be absolutely devastated when the day comes that she won't be around. Hopefully a long time yet as she is just 5.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Oct 2022)

A bit windy but not yet raining.Warnings of ferry disruptions out as well.
Today was a big day in our working calendar in the past as we set off for a major Trade Fair.
Disaster if we failed to get there as it was our main selling point of the year and we took our Head Girl with us as a part holiday for which she got paid. It showed her the selling side of the business as well as buying for our own shop.
We met old friends and took up conversations where we left off the previous year. 
There was also a full social calendar and the Skiing Doo welcomed us back and ushered us to the best tables. They had a file of likely customers with all business details and so were able to welcome you as tho' they actually did remember from previous years. Good business practice and we did the same with our regular customers.
Three days of high pressure as our business depended on getting sales. I like to think we had a good selling team as well as a well priced good product.
It may not have been apparent but there was a set way to approach customers old and new. One problem often was identifying the customer tho' everyone had name badges.
Happy but hard working days.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

Black as the Earl of Hell's waistcoat out there and the rain is rattling down again.


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Oct 2022)

Absolutely chucking it down here.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2022)

Gentle drizzle has faded now
Looks like a busy day ahead with medical appointments for me and swmbo thankfully nothing major


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Oct 2022)

I guess l know what l will be having for lunch : ( one good thing about having fields full of horses)


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2022)

Well, it's been a damp morning so far. First in the queue for a drizzly visit to Ecton tip (sorry, recycling centre of excellence) then, as I was already wet, a walk with 🐶... ☔ 

I love the smell of wet dog in the morning...


----------



## oldwheels (20 Oct 2022)

Just to show the Cat People that I actually do have a cat which came from our Trade Fair days.
One of our real cats took exception to this tea cosy and then looked very foolish when she realised her mistake.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2022)

Empty waiting room so let's see how long I have to wait for my appointment


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Glad I have an indoor cat!



One of ours (4 indoor cats) brought a mouse in from the 'cat run' - we've a large area they go into outside, but a small creature could get in. We caught it and popped the poor thing outside.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2022)

Could this develop into a new Olympic sport? One Man and His Dog, herding MP's into Lobby Rooms?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Could this develop into a new Olympic sport? One Man and His Dog, herding MP's into Lobby Rooms?



"Come-Bye".... 🐶


----------



## Speicher (20 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Could this develop into a new Olympic sport? One Man and His Dog, herding MP's into Lobby Rooms?


I thought they were playing musical chairs, but no one can hear the music, and there are too many chairs.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> "Come-Bye".... 🐶



“ Away” more likely. “ Haud on” not so likely.


----------



## Speicher (20 Oct 2022)

In other news, despite feeling below par, I have been doing more tidying/sorting/laundry and recycling.

If you sit still for too long, you will be put in box, or in the recycling or consigned to the garage.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2022)

Oh, the PM has gone... Larry the Cat for PM!


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, the PM has gone... Larry the Cat for PM!



He would make a bloody better job!


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2022)

A grey, soggy and dreary day here chez Casa Reynard - although it seems to have stopped raining.

I slept well, and have decided on an indoor kind of day. I am very chesty from the glue I had to use yesterday, and my hands and neck are also very itchy, so I'm a bit miserable. So I spent the morning working on my Higman model. Now I'm no slouch with a paint brush, but it's a whole different world, painting on three dimensional shapes rather than on a flat piece of paper... 

Almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> He would make a bloody better job!



He would, at that! Dreamies for all, and free medicinal catnip from the vet.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> He would, at that! Dreamies for all, and free medicinal catnip from the vet.



and a reduction in the price of cat food and cat litter! 🐱


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Just to show the Cat People that I actually do have a cat which came from our Trade Fair days.
> One of our real cats took exception to this tea cosy and then looked very foolish when she realised her mistake.
> 
> View attachment 665223



My old boy Toby had a similar moment with a cat ornament I was gifted for my birthday...


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> and a reduction in the price of cat food and cat litter! 🐱



And prawns!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Empty waiting room so let's see how long I have to wait for my appointment



Only running 10 mins late


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2022)

Madam Lexi informs me she would like one of those swish ministerial red boxes.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2022)

They don't make Prime Minister's like they used to !

These new ones don't seem to last very long !


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> and a reduction in the price of cat food and cat litter! 🐱



Oh yes, having just ordered 240 packets of food that will last 5 weeks at most.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Oh yes, having just ordered 240 packets of food that will last 5 weeks at most.



Crikey! Bet it’s scary if you work out what they cost you over a year! They are worth it though. Molly gets better quality food than me!


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Crikey! Bet it’s scary if you work out what they cost you over a year! They are worth it though. Molly gets better quality food than me!



The three posh cats would eat Whiskas pouches, but the rescue won't, so it's Felix AGAIL. TBH, 4 cats are cheaper to feed than most dogs.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> The three posh cats would eat Whiskas pouches, but the rescue won't, so it's Felix AGAIL. TBH, 4 cats are cheaper to feed than most dogs.



Mine is getting grain free, high meat content German brands. She is looking well on it so that’s all that matters. To be honest the likes of Whiskas and Felix aren’t that much cheaper anyway.


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2022)

Luna is currently sat on a laptop sleeve, balanced on top of two portable speakers


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

I see the new co-presenter on Pointless tonight is Lauren Laverne. Had to Google her as I wasn’t sure who she was. Wonder if it will keep getting filled with temporary people or if they’ll eventually get someone permanent. Must admit, I am quite enjoying seeing new faces.


----------



## Hebe (20 Oct 2022)

The sun has come out. I need to go into town to run some errands.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, the PM has gone... Larry the Cat for PM!




View: https://twitter.com/Number10cat/status/1583072541677002752


----------



## gavroche (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I think I have the strongest bond with Molly that I have had with any of my pets over the years. I am going to be absolutely devastated when the day comes that she won't be around. Hopefully a long time yet as she is just 5.



The last cat we had lived up to 19 years old so plenty of time left for Molly yet.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of seeded multigrain toast, one with corned beef & chutney, one with St Agur cheese, then an apple, a pear and two


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Mine is getting grain free, high meat content German brands. She is looking well on it so that’s all that matters. To be honest the likes of Whiskas and Felix aren’t that much cheaper anyway.



Mesdames Poppy & Lexi get Felix AGAIL and gourmet cans for wet, plus Royal Canin Sensible 33 dry. And the odd helping of raw.


----------



## gavroche (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see the new co-presenter on Pointless tonight is Lauren Laverne. Had to Google her as I wasn’t sure who she was. Wonder if it will keep getting filled with temporary people or if they’ll eventually get someone permanent. Must admit, I am quite enjoying seeing new faces.



I don't like Pointless, much prefer The Chase.


----------



## Speicher (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see the new co-presenter on Pointless tonight is Lauren Laverne. Had to Google her as I wasn’t sure who she was. Wonder if it will keep getting filled with temporary people or if they’ll eventually get someone permanent. Must admit, I am quite enjoying seeing new faces.



Yes, I like the different presenters, as long as they speak clearly. I used to enjoy watching Unibersity Challenge, but Mr Paxman sometimes slursiswords.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I like the different presenters, as long as they speak clearly. I used to enjoy watching Unibersity Challenge, but Mr Paxman sometimes slursiswords.



Poor man has Parkinson’s though


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mesdames Poppy & Lexi get Felix AGAIL and gourmet cans for wet, plus Royal Canin Sensible 33 dry. And the odd helping of raw.



The vet suggested Royal Canin dental biscuits for Molly. They are bigger than normal kibble so she does actually have to crunch them so hoping it helps her teeth. She mainly gets wet, but I give her a small handful of them of them too.


----------



## Speicher (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Poor man has Parkinson’s though



Yes, I realise that. I thought Amol Rajan was taking over this year.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, I realise that. I thought Amol Rajan was taking over this year.



Yes, I think so. Not that I can answer many. Usually just two or three if I’m lucky!


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The vet suggested Royal Canin dental biscuits for Molly. They are bigger than normal kibble so she does actually have to crunch them so hoping it helps her teeth. She mainly gets wet, but I give her a small handful of them of them too.



Be no good for our Leo, he has no teeth - he does eat dried food though !


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> The vet suggested Royal Canin dental biscuits for Molly. They are bigger than normal kibble so she does actually have to crunch them so hoping it helps her teeth. She mainly gets wet, but I give her a small handful of them of them too.



I get the RC Sensible for the girls because it's a middle ground that keeps on top of the girls' output... Some biscuits make Poppy constipated and others give Lexi the squits... 

Although they're both OK on any RC kibble - they are rather fond of the Outdoor 30 - but if the biscuits are too big, like the Outdoor 30, there's the issue of the crumbs in the bottom of the bowl that no one wants to eat, and that I then have to throw away. At least with the smaller kibble, I don't have that issue.


----------



## postman (20 Oct 2022)

Nearly missed my train Scarboro to York.How well s to y was 11-34 followed by York to Leeds 12-43.So the S platform was cold and windy so i went back to the coffee shop warm room.I had 55 mins to kill,two lattes a cheese and pickle sarnie and a chocbar.So at 11-25 i thought i would brave the cold its a good job i did i had got 34 and 43 mixed up,what a mess i would have been in,daft old fool


----------



## Illaveago (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I see the new co-presenter on Pointless tonight is Lauren Laverne. Had to Google her as I wasn’t sure who she was. Wonder if it will keep getting filled with temporary people or if they’ll eventually get someone permanent. Must admit, I am quite enjoying seeing new faces.



Like Prime Ministers?


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2022)

I have a  and a chocolate chip biskit.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Poor man has Parkinson’s though



Horrible disease and no two cases are the same. Some stay mild for a long time but not all and very demoralising for all concerned. Mobility varies and not all get the “ shakes” so not obvious sometimes.
We had a Church of Scotland minister locally who got around on an upright trike but at funerals the undertaker had a man at his elbows on either side in case he toppled forward.
Some visiting yobs started making fun of him on a ferry once but the local junior shinty team who had just won a match soon sorted them out without too much injury. A cayman is a fearsome thing.
I unfortunately am a minor expert on Parkinson’s.
Re the yobs It used to be thought that taking delinquents to places like this was good for them. Free holiday.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2022)

Time to feed the cats and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Oct 2022)

Thankfully it's Friday tomorrow 
Today passed a lot better than expected


----------



## Hebe (20 Oct 2022)

I need to sort out clothes for a wedding. Not been to a wedding in years.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Oct 2022)

I received my driving licence photocard renewal reminder today. Having had a quick look online, the good news is that they can use the picture on file from my passport application so I don't need to send in a new one. The even better news is that that picture was taken some time at the start of 2015 and so when I get to 60 years old, my driving licence photo will be of me as a 'youthful' 50 year old


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We are now having an argument here ! I insist that the candy floss stick is a candy sticks ! SWMBO says that a candy stick is a stick of candy ! I say that that would be a stick of rock !



D. I. V. O. R. C. E THAT'S WHAT CANDY DID FOR ME...


----------



## tyred (20 Oct 2022)

As a change from clicking traffic lights to prove I am human, tonight I get to click on lions.


----------



## tyred (20 Oct 2022)

Local boyracers are out in force tonight again by the sounds of it. Petrol is obviously still too cheap.

It's funny but every car I have ever had, I've tried to make as quiet as it possibly can be. Why make it as loud as possible?  I can only assume these people never actually go on a long journey.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Oct 2022)

I think I got quite lucky with the weather today - loads of rain, but all while I was at work. Based on the forecast on Wednesday evening, the waterproofs had been prepared for the morning ride in but it was a really warm & dry start to the day so they went into the pannier ready for the forecast afternoon showers on the ride home. Which turned out to be done under clear and sunny skies. 

No more work until November as I have next week off.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Madam Lexi informs me she would like one of those swish ministerial red boxes.


Just to sit in I take it?


----------



## Jenkins (20 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> As a change from clicking traffic lights to prove I am human, tonight I get to click on lions.



Horses, zebra crossings and busses on occasions as well. I wish they'd use better quality pics for the lions.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2022)

Home made fish (hake) & chips tonight, with a tomato salad and a generous dollop of equally home made tartare sauce.  Oh, and I had a nice bowl of soup to start with, too...

*stuffed*


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Just to sit in I take it?



Yes  Madam LOVES boxes.

Well, to be fair, I reckon she could do a better job than some of the clowns currently in possession of a red box. I'm still holding out for Larry the Cat to become PM.


----------



## tyred (20 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Horses, zebra crossings and busses on occasions as well. I wish they'd use better quality pics for the lions.



I know. They can be surprisingly difficult to distinguish.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Oct 2022)

All Creatures Great and Small was excellent again.


----------



## Speicher (20 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Just to sit in I take it?



Kizzy would crumple up all the paper and throw it out of the box. Then look very pleased.


----------



## tyred (20 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> All Creatures Great and Small was excellent again.



Oddly enough I have been re-reading all my James Herriot books lately. I still love them after all these years. 

I don't have a TV to watch the TV series...


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2022)

The rear wing on the Higman is painted.  OK, I still have to touch up a couple of bits where paint ran under a strip of masking tape, but I really do need good daylight for that.

Feels like such a BIG step forward, as the rear wing endplates have the race number on them. It's the start of a real car emerging from that box of assorted parts.


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2022)

Home after a very long day.

It started badly when I saw a gap in the heavy rain between 9.30 and 10.20am according to Meteoradar. Well they were wrong as a torrential downpour  started.

That meant I didn't see a metal grate. Which I slid on, with the bike going down to the left.

My left leg scraped along the kerb and I went the 10 miles into work still in heavy  and checked the damage. Apparently there's no plasters due to allergy issues so I had to construct a giant one from three someone had 

More on the way home, riding steadily this time.

I've currently got matching scrapes left and right: the right being wood burns from Tuesday's crash at Derby velodrome, the left from sliding along the kerb.


----------



## Reynard (20 Oct 2022)

Ouch!  mend quickly @DCLane


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I need to sort out clothes for a wedding. Not been to a wedding in years.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FWRLBecJNcE


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2022)

I'm going to go and do an Upsy Daisy and find my bed. Which will likely be under the cats.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2022)

It smells outside not sure what the smell is though, you can bet it will be on Facebook later. 
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2022)

Morning.
I haven't a clue what the weather is doing outside! It is dark! That's as much as I can say .
Georgie came and jumped on us at 5.30. I think he was just checking that we weren't dead ! Eventually I took the hint and got up at 6. The mousetrap that I set hasn't been triggered and no sign of a rodent . Perhaps I should fit a mouse flap next to the cat one in the door .


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Laptop is down to less than 10% so will die soon 



Mo1959 said:


> All Creatures Great and Small was excellent again.



We always watch ambulance on a Thursday night when it's on it can be quite moving at times. 

No gore though thankfully, and it shows just how good a job they do in the circumstances


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It smells outside not sure what the smell is though, you can bet it will be on Facebook later.
> Garden birds have been fed



No smell here in Hamtun.. Must be those funny folk in Earls Barton...


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2022)

I have put our bins out , recycling and household waste . I can now see the weather. We had a lovely clear sky when I went out with a large mass of cloud on the horizon to the East . We now have some cloud with a mass of cloud moving in from the South East .


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2022)

Shopping done. Not filling up in Morrisons as it's 164.9 ppl. 
I'll stop at Redhouse on the way to work tomorrow and get my E10 for 7 ppl cheaper, thanks.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> No smell here in Hamtun.. Must be those funny folk in Earls Barton...



Very possibly true that as it's not Weetabix
Looks a bit misty and damp underfoot.
I wonder what today's news will be about?


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2022)

I don't know if I should have put this in the Wanted section but it seems that the govermint are looking for stabilisers and a spirit level .


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2022)

Oh no! 
They've tipped all of the Lego out onto the floor !


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2022)

I see Aston Villa need a new manager


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2022)

Still lurgy free, so that means I can go on a weekend away with the lads - bikes and beers. A MTB jaunt round the Clwydian Range - Moel Arthur/Moel Famau (Cross country) and Sunday to Llandegla Forest (Trail Centre). Looking forward to sleeping in a bed as I've spend the last five nights isolation on the settee.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Oct 2022)

Dull but dry day and we seem to have escaped the high winds which were forecast.
Ferry bookings for the winter timetable open today.
Chaos on line and phones will be jammed so not going anywhere near that scenario and will get the local office in person on Monday if my covid has cleared up by then.
There are 2 timetables out, one of which is by the Ferry Committee highlighting various sailings. The reason is that 15 minutes has been allowed to get from ferry to railway station in Oban for a connecting train. Advice is if not going for a train to stand at the back of the queue to disembark or risk getting tramped to death in the rush.
A motor vehicle is not practical but there used to be a rickshaw which would work.
Not seen it for a year or so tho'.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2022)

It is tipping down here !


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2022)

Dry and grey here
Second cuppa went down well with some red jam on toast


----------



## tyred (21 Oct 2022)

Seemed nice earlier when I was out on my walk but now really dark and overcast. I suspect rain isn't too far away. 

In other news Halfords have emailed me to say the order I picked up last month is ready in store


----------



## fossyant (21 Oct 2022)

Sunshine in Manchester. Predicted rain in the Clywdians overnight but sunny and 17c for Saturday - which will be good for an exposed hill ride. Rain again and possibly wet Sunday, but we're in a forest !


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Oct 2022)

Every day is a learning day. I've just read that scientists have used new imaging techniques to recover lost text from a document that showed part of Greek scholar Hipparchus star catalogue from between 162 - 127 BCE. One comment caught my attention:

_" Even in the Bronze age, Myceanean Greeks were sailing all over the Eastern Mediterranean and the Black Sea. The whole point of the Trojan War was because Priam effectively cut access to the Black Sea. In the Greek dark ages, 1100BC to 700 BC the Greeks built colonies from Crimea to Spain. Pytheas, somewhere around 320 BC, sailed around Britain, got far enough north to see drift ice and sailed in the Baltic."_


----------



## pawl (21 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> All Creatures Great and Small was excellent again.



Pity it was the last episode James is off to war I read the books many moons ago Can’t remember if Tristan signed up at the same time.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Pity it was the last episode James is off to war I read the books many moons ago Can’t remember if Tristan signed up at the same time.



Awww.......didn't realise that was the last one


----------



## rockyroller (21 Oct 2022)

super chilly this morning but this weekend promises to be warm & sunny. don't tell anyone, but I think I don't have any obligations! sshhh


----------



## rockyroller (21 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> In other news Halfords have emailed me to say the order I picked up last month is ready in store



do you need another? just kidding


----------



## rockyroller (21 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> Home after a very long day.along the kerb and I went the 10 miles into work still in heavy  and checked the damage. Apparently there's no plasters due to allergy issues so I had to construct a giant one from three someone had
> I've currently got matching scrapes left and right: the right being wood burns from Tuesday's crash at Derby velodrome, the left from sliding along the kerb.



yikes, get well soon


----------



## tyred (21 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Pity it was the last episode James is off to war I read the books many moons ago Can’t remember if Tristan signed up at the same time.



I've read this very recently. Siegfried and James joined the RAF as it was the only branch of the armed services open to people in a reserved occupation in the beginning. 

Tristan signed up some time later and was able to join the army as a vet to treat horses or something. 

Don't see why they'd need to stop the TV series as he wrote books on his wartime experience too.


----------



## tyred (21 Oct 2022)

Pouring rain now. Rainfall warnings for the weekend.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2022)

It's alright them saying that you could win this McLaren car in a draw but they don't tell you what the insurance will be !


----------



## Gwylan (21 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It's alright them saying that you could win this McLaren car in a draw but they don't tell you what the insurance will be !



Sell the car to pay it. Obvious really


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2022)

Mild, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. Currently dry though there are showers forecast for this afternoon.

I slept a bit too well (oops) and had a quiet morning doing some gentle puttering around. Fridges in the kitchen and utility room have been rejigged and I've worked out what I'm going to be cooking for the next few days - the latter based on what I've got in that needs using. I do not like wasting food, so sometimes it brings about the odd culinary u-turn.

Not as u-turney as a certain ex-PM - unlike her, at least I've got a good excuse. 

Have also touched up the paint oopsies on the Higman rear wing. I shall work on the seat this afternoon, although I do have some errands to sort out for the parental unit later.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Hebe (21 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FWRLBecJNcE




thank you! Not my turn for the white frock this time, but I think I can fit back into the going-away dress from my wedding, and it has the teenager’s seal of approval so that’s a double win.
Got soaked twice so far today. Once by badly mis-timing this morning’s walk and then again in town. Not going anywhere else until both coats dry out. However I now know that my new walking boots are waterproof.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Seemed nice earlier when I was out on my walk but now really dark and overcast. I suspect rain isn't too far away.
> 
> In other news Halfords have emailed me to say the order I picked up last month is ready in store


Go and collect it.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a prawn and avocado sandwich (seeded wholemeal bread), a pear, some blueberries and two 

Had two rain showers of biblical proportions while I was eating. Looking out of the window, I can safely say that today's erranding will most definitely NOT be done by bicycle.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Oct 2022)

Been away on a five day tour of my new Gospel Pass 600km audax event. Here’s photos from the pass.


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Oct 2022)

Biblical rain here, just I as was due to leave to catch the bus. I braved the elements, not too bad as my bus app tracks in real time and I was able to stay indoors until it was just around the corner


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2022)

Heavy downpours here.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2022)

I've managed to shorten my stepladders so they fit in the shed rather than having to keep them in the spare bedroom.


----------



## mistyoptic (21 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've managed to shorten my stepladders so they fit in the shed rather than having to keep them in the spare bedroom.


…but now they don’t reach anything…


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2022)

Time to wash the paint off my hands and go and pick up the parental unit's prescription.


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Local boyracers are out in force tonight again by the sounds of it. Petrol is obviously still too cheap.
> 
> It's funny but every car I have ever had, I've tried to make as quiet as it possibly can be. Why make it as loud as possible?  I can only assume these people never actually go on a long journey.



Or their hearing is seriously impaired by the music they listen to.


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2022)

Cassie didn't eat much of her breakfast this morning, so I decided to bin it. As I was doing so, she came out into the kitchen &, after the bowl was put down, gave it a good clean.

We had to take a toy off her yesterday, as she was chewing the rubber up. Any cloth toy just gets ripped apart, as does rope toys.


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> I know. They can be surprisingly difficult to distinguish.



I tend to keep a tab open with Google maps, tend not to have to use the silly pictures.


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> No smell here in Hamtun.. Must be those funny folk in Earls Barton...



To the south we have a field that sometimes has sheep, at the moment >37. Beyond that is a field that has cows. Over the back there is the affordable housing, from which strange smoke sometimes arises. We sometimes have countryside smells.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2022)

Ir's the weekend at last 
Looks like a damp underfoot ride is on the cards tomorrow am


----------



## mybike (21 Oct 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Been away on a five day tour of my new Gospel Pass 600km audax event. Here’s photos from the pass.
> 
> View attachment 665365
> 
> ...



Nice view.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> Nice view.



Blowing hoolie as well on north side. But it is great up there, whatever the weather.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2022)

Parental's prescription retrieved.

Now sat down with a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2022)

Is anything else happening in the world? 🤔


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2022)

It's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## pawl (21 Oct 2022)

Have been watching the evening news.A report that Scottish football is introducing VAR to their football matches.What gave me a bit of chuckle was when I saw the assessors facing their monitors was the promotional T shirts Spec Savours
.


----------



## Hebe (21 Oct 2022)

I found my special occasion shoes. The last time they left the house was before the pandemic


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Oct 2022)

Fish and chips and beer. That was grand.


----------



## mistyoptic (21 Oct 2022)

Beef, leek and Guinness pie with chips and seasonal veg and two pints of Robinsons Cascade. Need a lie down now


----------



## Tenkaykev (21 Oct 2022)

mistyoptic said:


> Beef, leek and Guinness pie with chips and seasonal veg and two pints of Robinsons Cascade. Need a lie down now



Amateur! Met Mrs Tenkaykev on her way back from Physio. Torrential rain meant we spent a lot longer ( three pints ) than planned in the brewery tap room. Missed the bus so had to shelter in 'Spoons while waiting for the next one, we were "beered out" so switched to G+T.


----------



## Jameshow (21 Oct 2022)

Saltaire South Island for me very mellow 3.5%


----------



## Illaveago (21 Oct 2022)

My wife just asked me to get her a drink of J2O. It's a drink with gold flakes in a bottle which has to be shaken vigorously! I thought . Why don't they make it fizzy ?


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2022)

A bit of a bitsas supper here tonight... The last of the sweet potato, carrot & red lentil soup, a roll filled with black pudding & caramelized onions and the last of the crumble & custard.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2022)

Anyone know how you'd answer this?


----------



## Jenkins (21 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I see Aston Villa need a new manager


Liz Truss has become available...


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Oct 2022)

Steven Gerrard could then be Prime Minister?


----------



## Jenkins (21 Oct 2022)

Bike fettling today - as detailed in the "what have you fettled" thread and taking up all of the afternoon. Other than that, one short trip out to get some milk and a whole lot of doing as little as possible.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Oct 2022)

I still favor that chubby cat, mind.


----------



## Reynard (21 Oct 2022)

Been messing around making a set of seat belts for the Higman. Aaaargh, all those tiddly parts.

Chilling now with a  and a chocolate biskit and a really enjoyable if off-the-wall Harry Potter fanfic.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2022)

Time for some damp underfoot miles


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anyone know how you'd answer this?
> View attachment 665416



Is there a Page 2?


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Oct 2022)

I've just bought a new oven.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Ir's the weekend at last
> Looks like a damp underfoot ride is on the cards tomorrow am



Don't put your feet down !


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Is there a Page 2?


Other than the personal details at the top of that message, that's it.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Don't put your feet down !



Feet were firmly planted on the pedals when needed.
Nice 38 miles
First cuppa went down well


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Other than the personal details at the top of that message, that's it.



It's almost like the messages that say "if you can't read this message, please call *****"


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's almost like the messages that say "if you can't read this message, please call *****"


Only the sender doesn't support replies.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Oct 2022)

Despite a grey start yesterday turned out a nice sunny day and today looks to be similar.
Should have been for my covid vaccine yesterday but having been recently infected it has to be postponed to 4 weeks from the start of infection or first positive test.
Just done another test which has come up ok today. I have been putting it off but decided to just get on with it.
Now I am booked to go for a vaccine in Oban assuming I can get there as even foot passengers are advised to book.
I may have to drive round via Lochaline which is about 80 miles from here as opposed to just over 20 going direct.

As an add on to the Calmac ferry trips there used to be a joker on the exit doors in the good old days when we had a proper service.
He made sure the passenger ramp was properly attached and stood in front of the closed doors. He then threw them open and leapt theatrically to one side while shouting "GO". It was indeed advisable to get clear as he would have been bowled over by the stampede.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2022)

Nice clear blue skies and a breeze
Second cuppa just about to get re heated up


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Oct 2022)

It's my working weekend 😔


----------



## tyred (22 Oct 2022)

It is extremely wet this morning and more forecast 

Think it's time to read my new book.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> *Feet were firmly planted on the pedals when needed.*
> Nice 38 miles
> First cuppa went down well


Where were they when not needed, and why wouldn't you need your feet!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Where were they when not needed, and why wouldn't you need your feet!



They were still attached to pedals and legs


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2022)

Good morning. Looking through a new internet provider as the last one didn't. 

I didn't know if it's a German thing, but the poor dears seem to have issues with the concept that when receiving money for an advertised service, they should then _provide that service_. It confuses them and they get quite uppity when you then tell them you're cancelling the contract.


----------



## cookiemonster (22 Oct 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1583106975285805056


Only the Japanese could come up with this.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Oct 2022)

Think I’ve managed enough intensity minutes this week


----------



## mybike (22 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Is anything else happening in the world? 🤔



Nothing of any consequence, it's all pretty mundane.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Oct 2022)

Dorset Rough Riders have just zoomed past in single file heading for the trails on the Heath.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's my working weekend 😔



we won't rat you out, if you want to take a break & come here


----------



## Speicher (22 Oct 2022)

I have just had my covid booster and flu jab. I will be taking things easy today and the next two days.


----------



## Hebe (22 Oct 2022)

Solar is going up.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Oct 2022)

Just walked to GP and back for Covid and Flu jabs. No pain or side effects so far.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Oct 2022)

I've just ordered 2 new wheels for our vacuum cleaner . One of the wheels fell off . Must have been cornering too hard !


----------



## Jameshow (22 Oct 2022)

50 mile forum ride this morning and now cut the hedge too! 

Knackered!!


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2022)

Warm, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept a bit TOO well, but hey ho. Anyways, I spent the morning working on the Higman model - mainly assembling tiddly parts into bigger pieces. It's a sense of relief when you know that it all fits together and you haven't lost anything. I actually kept the bits in my glasses case overnight, just to deter a certain pair of little furry madams.

Had a lovely luncheon of a sub roll with two hot dogs, ketchup and mustard, a banana, half an avocado, some blueberries and the obligatory two 

Now just letting that lot tamp down a bit before heading off on some lumberjilling duties.


----------



## tyred (22 Oct 2022)

Still raining. Been working on resurrecting my old Kalkhoff as my winter roadster as I broke my last one. 

This was the bike that I had been experimenting with hybrid gears on a few years ago and I am undecided whether or not to leave the two sprockets and derailleur on it or not. It is an interesting conversation piece on the rare occasions you meet someone that knows what they are looking at but it spoils the simplicity of a three speed bike and the gear progression is a bit complicated if you want to use all six in sequence.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Still raining. Been working on resurrecting my old Kalkhoff as my winter roadster as I broke my last one.
> 
> This was the bike that I had been experimenting with hybrid gears on a few years ago and I am undecided whether or not to leave the two sprockets and derailleur on it or not. It is an interesting conversation piece on the rare occasions you meet someone that knows what they are looking at but it spoils the simplicity of a three speed bike and the gear progression is a bit complicated if you want to use all six in sequence.



Is that like the Brompton 6 speed set up which can get a bit complicated until you are used to it?


----------



## oldwheels (22 Oct 2022)

Turned out another nice day with spells of sunshine and no wind.
An ideal day to go to Loch na Keal road but my motivation has gone and feeling too knackered.
I also had to wait until the courier who never shuts my door had dropped off a parcel as otherwise the door would lie open for a few hours. My nearest neighbour often never shuts their door but the dog is left in the house on those occasions and would certainly deter any undesirables. I had a double glazing salesman appear yesterday who did not inspire confidence.

It is now raining.


----------



## tyred (22 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Is that like the Brompton 6 speed set up which can get a bit complicated until you are used to it?



I think so. I've never ridden a 6 speed Brompton. 

I fitted two sprockets to a Sturmey 3 speed hub and use an old Sachs mech to change between the two, similar to what people did for touring in the 1920s and '30s before wide range derailleur gears came along. Those kits are very pricey today if you can find one. 

I did it on the cheap with two dished sprockets back to back to create a gap and remove one of the two spacers that are there to help you set the chain line. I used Shimano hub gear sprockets which are the same spline but are 3/32" so I could use a modernish derailleur rather than try to track down a Cyclo or something which won't work as well anyway.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> 50 mile forum ride this morning and now cut the hedge too!
> 
> Knackered!!



Bush trimming can be exhausting


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2022)

Lumberjilling duties completed. What I thought were a few dead branches in a hazel hedge ended up being a whole dead bush. And a large one at that - several of the stems were a good 5 inches across. So that's been dismantled. Have brought about 1/3 of the wood in, and it's been sawn up for logs. Will retrieve the rest on Monday.

I've had a  and a chocolate biskit and done some painting.

Now it's time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Jameshow (22 Oct 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Bush trimming can be exhausting



Esp when it's 10ft high Leylandi!!!

Now watching a pre teen rom com!🤮🤮🤮


----------



## DCLane (22 Oct 2022)

Been picking / shaking apples off the two trees my sons planted when they were three and eight: one had a few nice large apples high up (two ended up our side, three on the neighbours), and the other is starting to produce loads of nice-tasting but very small apples rather than the crab apples it did for the first couple of years.

The small-sized apple producer's also been pruned as it dominates the other. They're both far too close to each other but that's where my sons planted their apple cores 15 years ago. At the time we'd put in a HUGE climbing frame and slide (think platform, cabin, slide, climbing wall, pole, steps, swing, etc.) that covered a good chunk of the garden, so there wasn't much space.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> Been picking / shaking apples off the two trees my sons planted when they were three and eight: one had a few nice large apples high up (two ended up our side, three on the neighbours), and the other is starting to produce loads of nice-tasting but very small apples rather than the crab apples it did for the first couple of years.
> 
> The small-sized apple producer's also been pruned as it dominates the other. They're both far too close to each other but that's where my sons planted their apple cores 15 years ago. At the time we'd put in aa* HUGE climbing frame and slide (think platform, cabin, slide, climbing wall, pole, steps, swing, etc.) *that covered a good chunk of the garden, so there wasn't much space.


TP by any chance?


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2022)

Lovely supper of mushroom stroganoff, rice and steamed green beans.


----------



## DCLane (22 Oct 2022)

@classic33 - it was from a German manufacturer, but I can't remember who or find the details. From memory it arrived on three pallets and took us about a fortnight to build. By 2016 we'd taken the slide out and had one side in use (no right-hand half or pole), but this was one part of it:


----------



## Jenkins (22 Oct 2022)

Lovely day here in east Suffolk - bright and sunny with a bit of a breeze, but very warm for late October so I took myself out for a nice 40 miler in the afternoon. The next 7 days are looking to be quite busy...
Sunday: Off to Brands Hatch for the Formula Ford Festival.
Monday: Off to Nottingham for a gig & a few drinks, travelling home on Tuesday
Wednesday evening: Off to Cambridge for a gig
Thursday: Off to Leeds for yet another gig & a few drinks, travelling home on Friday
Saturday: Covid booster & flu jabs


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2022)

Oh, the joys of Saturday night in A&E! I'm fine, mother's got a chest infection and was having difficulty breathing.


----------



## Hebe (22 Oct 2022)

Back from a lovely wedding and reception. The fancy favourite shoes lasted until I got back to the car after the service… then swapped them for lovely flat rigger boots for the reception at a local farm. I love weddings that stipulate sensible shoes for muddy venues  Solar is up but missing a component that will be fitted on Wednesday. Hopefully we’ll get it working before too much longer.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh, the joys of Saturday night in A&E! I'm fine, mother's got a chest infection and was having difficulty breathing.


Hope that the pair of you are as well as can be expected.
Saturday night in an A&E is not a place I like to be.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2022)

Madam Lexi has just brought me a rat. About half grown I reckon, probably hiding somewhere after I blocked up the hole in the window sill and left with no way back out.

Clever girlie.


----------



## Reynard (22 Oct 2022)

Time to leave MOTD and head off to Radio 5 Live Sports Extra for the qually from Texas.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Oct 2022)

Just wrapped up some fishing lures to go to Scotland


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> @classic33 - it was from a German manufacturer, but I can't remember who or find the details. From memory it arrived on three pallets and took us about a fortnight to build. By 2016 we'd taken the slide out and had one side in use (no right-hand half or pole), but this was one part of it:
> 
> View attachment 665526



You appear to have stolen a Channel 4 logo.😊


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2022)

Home, smoked cheese and salami on rye, 2 packets of cheese and onion crisps, and a big glass of orange juice. I'm now settling down for the rest of the evening with the Chiantichrist. 

I did manage to get to today's rejoin march today though I didn't go much further than Parliament Square.


----------



## gbb (22 Oct 2022)

Brought me a pair of Berghaus walking boots today, I wanted osome footwear for winter, dog walking etc


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Oct 2022)

gbb said:


> Brought me a pair of Berghaus walking boots today, I wanted osome footwear for winter, dog walking etc



Good walking shoes or boots are great. I still get a little feeling of joy when I put on my Meindls.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2022)

I am in need of a


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Oct 2022)

Is it me or is it late?


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2022)

No, it's just bedtime. And with that, I'm off.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2022)

Morning .
It is dark out .
A few minutes ago it was hammering down with rain .
I left Georgie sat watching our small freezer last night . He thinks his friend is now in the kitchen . 
There were no remains on the floor this morning and the mouse trap is still set so no sign of the rodent .


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2022)

It's twiddling down! ☔


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Oct 2022)

Good morning. The apartment is quiet because Tinybug is asleep; she and Beautiful Wife watched the wedding of Brother in Law in Japan online and it took place at 4AM German time...


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Oct 2022)

Woken by a thunderstorm, listened to it rolling past from the comfort of my bed.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Oct 2022)

Tipping down again . Georgie came in looking like a drowned rat ! He enjoyed being towel dried . I left him in the kitchen to keep an eye out for his friend .


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2022)

It seems to have stopped raining


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2022)

It stopped raining so we went out for a morning Walkies 🐶 







Then it started again...


----------



## Hebe (23 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Tipping down again . Georgie came in looking like a drowned rat ! He enjoyed being towel dried . I left him in the kitchen to keep an eye out for his friend .



We have one who likes to be dried with anything from the dirty laundry basket. Might Georgie’s friend be under the fridge? My first cat hunted a bat under the fridge.

My new walking boots are breaking in nicely. There’s one bit that feels as if it might rub but hasn’t done so far. I shall clean and re proof them today after Friday’s soaking. The Mr’s boots are still drying out. They turned out to be even less waterproof than my old ones, despite being structurally intact.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2022)

Raining here so no early doors ride 
First cuppa is brewing
Garden birds will have to wait
I have a banana loaf to make today


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Oct 2022)

I've had a 5 mile jog, steep in the bath and finished breakfast and it's not even 9am. What to do now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Oct 2022)

I really need to sort out the chain and cassette on the Xtracycle; it's so badly worn it occasionally slips under load.

I'm wondering about "downgrading" it back to 7 speed because it really never worked properly with an 8 spd cassette. Will have to look in the stores department and see if I've got the bits.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Oct 2022)

So far dry and dull day and still not much wind.
Does not stop Calmac from having problems of course and nearly every morning at 0530 a ping tells me another text is in from them with some issue or other.
Somebody has nicked half of a whale jawbone from Ardnamurchan. Probably a tourist but what on earth would anyone want with such a thing.
I can understand the memorial metal bench stolen from a viewpoint but could not possible be local as it would be instantly recognisable.
Some who come here think they have arrived in thieving paradise and steal anything they fancy before making off on an early ferry as the theft has not yet been detected.


----------



## Hebe (23 Oct 2022)

Found a robin at the foot of the stairs being petrified by my two furry feline thugs. He doesn't seem too damaged so is now released back into a clump of trees. He did fly a bit once gently tipped out of the box.


----------



## Speicher (23 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It stopped raining so we went out for a morning Walkies 🐶
> 
> View attachment 665545
> 
> ...



She does look rather damp on the corners.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. The apartment is quiet because Tinybug is asleep; she and Beautiful Wife watched the wedding of Brother in Law in Japan online and it took place at 4AM German time...



Tinybug came in about 20 min later: hair everywhere, wanders over for a hug. Muffled voice from inside my Fleece:

"Mrmte tost"
"Pardon?"
"Mrmt tst."
"What about Marmite Toast?"
"Fuggedit. M too sleepy."


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2022)

The brief dry spell this morning didn't last very long. Been pouring since. I had hoped to be able to get a decent length ride in but can't be bothered getting drenched.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2022)

Banana loaf is nearly ready


----------



## Jameshow (23 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> The brief dry spell this morning didn't last very long. Been pouring since. I had hoped to be able to get a decent length ride in but can't be bothered getting drenched.



Going out running later as I don't seem to mind running in the rain as much!🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Hebe (23 Oct 2022)

Making an apple and plum crumble this afternoon. Had a quick walk between showers this morning. Blue skies at the moment but only for the next hour or so.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Oct 2022)

Made it to Kent, driving down in conditions varying from light drizzle to monsoon like rain. It finally cleared up about an hour ago and I'm hoping it stays dry for the rest of the day so I don't have to watch the racing from under an umbrella.


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Going out running later as I don't seem to mind running in the rain as much!🤔🤔🤔



I used to be happy going out cycling in all weathers but just recently I don't like getting wet.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2022)

Grey and soggy here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well. Had a weird dream about buying a bike from Halfords, but when it arrived in a big box, it was a tiny lo-pro with front suspension forks that was way too small for me. The front wheel was the size of a dinner plate, and there was a blue plastic aero helmet with it too. And I was cross, because I'd ordered a MTB... Hey ho, go figure... 

Have spent the morning gluing things together and taking photos of said parts. I am now watching Liverpool v Arsenal in the WSL. The Gunners are leading 2-0

Deciding whether to have a sandwich for luncheon, or a cheese & onion pasty.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Oct 2022)

After a period of faffing about with deteriorating WiFi connections to our laptops I've just spent £20 on a wireless bridge, and 20 minutes later we're now getting 75 Mb down and 15 Mb up.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Banana loaf is nearly ready



It's got to remain in one piece till Tuesday evening


----------



## Hebe (23 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's got to remain in one piece till Tuesday evening


That would be very ambitious in this house!
Crumble is in the oven. Apple and blueberry because the plums are too good to cook.


----------



## Jameshow (23 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> That would be very ambitious in this house!
> Crumble is in the oven. Apple and blueberry because the plums are too good to cook.



Apple and plum is lovely couldn't you spare just a few?! 

Our have finished weeks ago. Uuup north!!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> She does look rather damp on the corners.



Me too 😂


----------



## DCLane (23 Oct 2022)

I'm doing eBay listings, getting rid of stuff we don't need. Mainly old bike parts.

Not this: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/is-flipping-bikes-on-ebay-really-this-easy.288436


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2022)

I had a cheese & onion pasty for lunch, and Arsenal drew 1-1 away at Southampton.

Now having a  and a packet of ready salted crisps.


----------



## Jameshow (23 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> I'm doing eBay listings, getting rid of stuff we don't need. Mainly old bike parts.
> 
> Not this: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/is-flipping-bikes-on-ebay-really-this-easy.288436



Show us what you got!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2022)

Lightning storm very nearby. I may postpone my visit to the beer place. It's not raining heavily yet but it has suddenly got very dark....


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lightning storm very nearby. I may postpone my visit to the beer place. It's not raining heavily yet but it has suddenly got very dark....



It's suddenly gotten rather dark here too... And it was such a lovely sunny afternoon earlier...


----------



## DCLane (23 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Show us what you got!!



All going up on Thursday for 10 days 

A small list of current stuff's at: https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/davidclane/m.html?item=165738958154&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m3561.l2562 and they'll be added to these.

They're only of value/interest if you're into track racing / vintage bike parts / Under 16 & Junior bike racing I'm afraid. Although I've a stack of brake calipers and a few cranksets being added that were left over from upgrading to Ultegra/Dura-Ace. Oh, and a few winter bike clothes in XS that son no. 2 has decided he doesn't need (I _think_ he does, and if he freezes that's his own daft fault  ).


----------



## DCLane (23 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Lightning storm very nearby. I may postpone my visit to the beer place. It's not raining heavily yet but it has suddenly got very dark....



Run. That way you've an excuse to drink beer


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> That would be very ambitious in this house!
> Crumble is in the oven. Apple and blueberry because the plums are too good to cook.



Believe you me it will be in this house as well


----------



## Speicher (23 Oct 2022)

Before Covid (for about ten years) I did not have the flu jab because I felt so rough for a few days afterwards. Now with Covid, it is not worth the risk of getting Covid and/or flu. The hospitals are struggling to cope as it is.

I feel very yucky, tired, achey with a foggy brain. Admittedly nothing like what I would be feeling if I had Covid. Has anyone else on this thread had similar reactions. I know there are many threads on a similar topic, but I do not want to wade through them.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Oct 2022)

Light rain again. Still not got my act together to get trike out and looks like rain for the next week.
Now that have tested negative for covid I have to go and get bloods done for double check of some imbalance. Mebbe that is why I feel so tired.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Before Covid (for about ten years) I did not have the flu jab because I felt so rough for a few days afterwards. Now with Covid, it is not worth the risk of getting Covid and/or flu. The hospitals are struggling to cope as it is.
> 
> I feel very yucky, tired, achey with a foggy brain. Admittedly nothing like what I would be feeling if I had Covid. Has anyone else on this thread had similar reactions. I know there are many threads on a similar topic, but I do not want to wade through them.


The medic who attended to my mum in A&E last night said that he hadn't fully recovered from his flu jab after 8 days and ''all'' of his colleagues had suffered too. So it appears that this year's flu jab can have complications but, like him, getting the jab was a sensible precaution. In contrast, I don't seem to have really suffered from the jab - a little off-colour and a bit achey after a week.


----------



## Speicher (23 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The medic who attended to my mum in A&E last night said that he hadn't fully recovered from his flu jab after 8 days and ''all'' of his colleagues had suffered too. So it appears that this year's flu jab can have complications but, like him, getting the jab was a sensible precaution. In contrast, I don't seem to have really suffered from the jab - a little off-colour and a bit achey after a week.



Thank you for that. Good to know it's not just me.


----------



## postman (23 Oct 2022)

We are all different not a thing went wrong after both jabs a couple of weeks ago.Weird reading all the posts.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2022)

I need to think about buying a new phone. My venerable Galaxy S2 won't run a lot of stuff now, and I'm lucky if the battery doesn't run out in less than a day - and that's just sitting on my desk doing not a lot.

Looking at something used / refurbished as I don't spend my life welded to a phone, but I can't be without one.

Initial poking around seems to point to my original budget of around £80 being way too stingy.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2022)

Flunder and flightning here now


----------



## Speicher (23 Oct 2022)

@deptfordmarmoset - Please blame it on my foggy brain. I didn't ask how your mother is.


----------



## Hebe (23 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Apple and plum is lovely couldn't you spare just a few?!
> 
> Our have finished weeks ago. Uuup north!!



I'll pick up some more Bramleys this week and make another one. It is mainly me who eats plums here.


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I'll pick up some more Bramleys this week and make another one. It is mainly me who eats plums here.



Shame you're so far away, I'm up to my eyeballs in bramleys...


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## postman (23 Oct 2022)

I have voluntered to paint another room in the church building this week,ill take this with me and film it so you can see what we are up to.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> @deptfordmarmoset - Please blame it on my foggy brain. I didn't ask how your mother is.



Very feeble and more than a little confused. But no need for another ambulance today. I think she settled down a little knowing that I was there. She seems to be at her lowest around mid-afternoon.


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2022)

It did change from torrential rain to a bit of minor drizzle so I did get a 24 mile ride. 

Steak and kidney pie now in the oven and bottle of Guinness in the fridge


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2022)

Autumnal colours are lovely even on a dreich evening.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Oct 2022)

Well.. That was a lovely storm to drive a truck through! ⚡ 💦 ⚡


----------



## Jameshow (23 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> I need to think about buying a new phone. My venerable Galaxy S2 won't run a lot of stuff now, and I'm lucky if the battery doesn't run out in less than a day - and that's just sitting on my desk doing not a lot.
> 
> Looking at something used / refurbished as I don't spend my life welded to a phone, but I can't be without one.
> 
> Initial poking around seems to point to my original budget of around £80 being way too stingy.



Should get a Motorola moto E or G for that money?

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/1244463


----------



## Jameshow (23 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Well.. That was a lovely storm to drive a truck through! ⚡ 💦 ⚡



Parents are on first holiday post covid this week with rest of family in Torquay...

3am thunderstorm and mum and dad's room flooded! 

85 and disabled and having to move rooms!


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2022)

Time to settle down with a cheese & onion toastie, a  and the F1 from Texas on the radio.

A friend is marshaling on Post 20a over at COTA


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Oct 2022)

I am alone in the house apart from two of my largest hounds, the french setters are out hunting in the forest which surrounds the house.
It is inky black outside , no light pollution here. Total silence apart from the occasional howl from a setter. There isn't another human being within a couple of km. Solitude and a glass of very good Cognac are just two of the things l enjoy about living here in SW France . I feel very fortunate !


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2022)

Lights out, any time now!


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Lights out, any time now!



Not of a permanent nature l hope ?


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Lights out, any time now!



Time to pump up the Tilley lamp


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2022)

Mr More-Petrol-Than-Sense is out driving his Corsa around the block repeatedly againI'd have thought he would have got bored by now


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Not of a permanent nature l hope ?


Nah, temporary issue.


tyred said:


> Time to pump up the Tilley lamp


Tilley lamp, I've moved onto gas lights.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2022)

Well that was a different finish on tonight's episode of Bloodlands .


----------



## Jenkins (23 Oct 2022)

Bit of a disppointing end to the racing. It started to get a bit dark as the cars lined up for the FF Festival final and a downpour hit at the start of the 3rd lap triggering a couple of offs into the gravel and another into the pit wall. Red flag followed as did worsening conditions including thunder & lightning and pitch darkness so they had to call it early.

Overnight bag is packed ready for tomorrow's trip to Nottingham.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Mr More-Petrol-Than-Sense is out driving his Corsa around the block repeatedly againI'd have thought he would have got bored by now



Perhaps his sat nav is stuck in a loop


----------



## Jameshow (23 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Bit of a disppointing end to the racing. It started to get a bit dark as the cars lined up for the FF Festival final and a downpour hit at the start of the 3rd lap triggering a couple of offs into the gravel and another into the pit wall. Red flag followed as did worsening conditions including thunder & lightning and pitch darkness so they had to call it early.
> 
> Overnight bag is packed ready for tomorrow's trip to Nottingham.



Boy you don't keep still!! 💨💨💨


----------



## Reynard (23 Oct 2022)

I have a  and am watching MOTD


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2022)

Time to visit the Land of Nod. Pass me my walking shoes.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Time to visit the Land of Nod. Pass me my walking shoes.


Get a lift there, in the black Corsa!


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2022)

I think I'm going to head off to bed as well.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2022)

Morning all
dark but not raining ....yet 
damp underfoot 
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2022)

Good morning. I just got to work before the rain came. Now I'm at work making a "to do" list.


----------



## Hover Fly (24 Oct 2022)

On my way to work.


----------



## Hover Fly (24 Oct 2022)

Mundane News part 1 closed on page 1111, part 2 on 2495, but part 3 has reached page 8696.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Starting to get a bit lighter here now


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> Mundane News part 1 closed on page 1111, part 2 on 2495, but part 3 has reached page 8696.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2022)

I need to buy a bag of composty stuff today.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2022)

I can actually see some blue bits coming through the grey clouds


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2022)

Still got blue bits but raining now


----------



## Jenkins (24 Oct 2022)

Morning all. First cuppa of the day done & dusted already. Early morning trip to the front of the house to take out the bin of non-recyclables as I forgot to do it yesterday and none of you reminded me.


----------



## tyred (24 Oct 2022)

It stayed dry for my walk earlier but it is now almost entirely completely dark for it. 

Now it is time to start work😴


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Morning all. First cuppa of the day done & dusted already. Early morning trip to the front of the house to take out the bin of non-recyclables as I forgot to do it yesterday and none of you reminded me.



Sorry 😔


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2022)

Morning.
Bright sunshine here are the moment. There is a lot of water lying around outside.
I'm a bit tired this morning . I stayeded up last night to watch the GP . For once it was an interesting race .


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2022)

WFH today, but need to be back on the commute tomorrow. MrsF still testing positive, but I needed a decent sleep, so have gone back into the 'bedroom' - she shouldn't be that 'potent' now - tested positive 10 days ago.


----------



## oldwheels (24 Oct 2022)

Nice sunny morning so far but that probably means it will soon be raining. Never optimistic.
Need to go and chase Calmac for bookings which gets very complicated.
The service used to be run for the benefit of those who actually live here but now we are just a nuisance.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I can actually see some blue bits coming through the grey clouds



Yes . We get Blue Tits in our garden as well!


----------



## tyred (24 Oct 2022)

There used to be seven oatcakes in a packet but now there is only six. Naturally the price has remained the same.


----------



## pawl (24 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I need to buy a bag of composty stuff today.






Make sure it’s peat free or you may find a protester Super Glued to the bag


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2022)

Bonnie has helped me make tonight's stew.. 
By help I mean scrounge bits of carrot, sweet potato & parsnip. 🐶 

And I haven't even started cubing the beef, yet


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> There used to be seven oatcakes in a packet but now there is only six. Naturally the price has remained the same.



Shrinkflation, or some such silly made-up name 😔


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Yes . We get Blue Tits in our garden as well!



Funny, that’s what I read it as too.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Oct 2022)

can we please just fast forward to next week?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Yes . We get Blue Tits in our garden as well!



Take your mind out of the gutter 😉


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Sun is shining


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2022)

Warm, breezy and very occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept really well, and have had a kitchen morning. That has resulted in a large pot of a Mexican-style tomato, red pepper, chilli and bean soup, and a decent reduction in the number of tomatoes I have in a couple of trays in the hallway.

This afternoon I plan on hauling in the firewood I cut on Saturday and turning it into a supply of logs.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2022)

Happy Cake Day to @Speicher 

May you have a fabby day xxx


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Happy Cake Day to @Speicher
> 
> May you have a fabby day xxx



Ooh, a birthday! Happy Birthday @Speicher


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2022)

Happy birthday @Speicher save me a piece of cake please


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2022)

Not sure it will be a fabby day, @Reynard, very kind of you all to remember. 

I now have a sore throat and still feel very tired. No cake yet, a  and some Lindor chocs.


----------



## dave r (24 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Not sure it will be a fabby day, @Reynard, very kind of you all to remember.
> 
> I now have a sore throat and still feel very tired. No cake yet, a  and some Lindor chocs.




  Happy Birthday.


----------



## Speicher (24 Oct 2022)

I managed to get out into the garden for ten minutes. I wanted to save some seeds from Verbena Bonariensis and that needed to be done when the flower heads were not damp.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2022)

Happy birthday @Speicher 21 again.... 🎂


----------



## mybike (24 Oct 2022)

gbb said:


> Brought me a pair of Berghaus walking boots today, I wanted osome footwear for winter, dog walking etc



I was using some cheap boots, but they weren't lasting long so I splashed out some money on a pair of Salomon boots & they've been great.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a large wholemeal bap filled with corned beef & tomato chutney, a banana, some blueberries and two 

Just waiting for that lot to tamp down before going out on lumberjilling duties.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Not sure it will be a fabby day, @Reynard, very kind of you all to remember.
> 
> I now have a sore throat and still feel very tired. No cake yet, a  and some Lindor chocs.



Awh xxx 

Decent chocolate is **always** a good thing.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2022)

The sun's out
And the world seems so much better


----------



## oldwheels (24 Oct 2022)

Sunshine and showers today.
Two exciting duties. Go to the Chemist for preordered medication but the surgery had missed one item so need to reorder.
Surprisingly got the bookings I wanted at Calmac. I find it easier to deal with an actual person rather than a disembodied voice on a phone.
One other thing I noticed. The Grey Touroid have arrived now that school holidays are over and they wander aimlessly around getting in the way.


----------



## Jameshow (24 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Awh xxx
> 
> Decent chocolate is **always** a good thing.



Early Glass of red as half bottle was going in moussaka!


----------



## Illaveago (24 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Not sure it will be a fabby day, @Reynard, very kind of you all to remember.
> 
> I now have a sore throat and still feel very tired. No cake yet, a  and some Lindor chocs.



Happy Birthday I hope your sore throat gets better soon .


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2022)

The 5 pm hooter has sounded


----------



## oldwheels (24 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Happy Birthday I hope your sore throat gets better soon .



Belated birthday greetings from me as well.


----------



## postman (24 Oct 2022)

I cant show you the video of the church room i am painting his week.The format is too big whatever that means.Anyway it was harder than i thought.There are two fancy curved walls opposite each other.I finished up using a,brush but first coat has left brush edges maybe the brush is finished.Anyway youtube video has shown me how to do it,a roller without the long pole and sideways across,trouble is now i will have to carry a plank tomorrow from Meanwood to Headingley i might get some funny looks,i need a plank as the curve is big.Once i have beat that its easier.They want a two coat finish i hope i can manage that.Its a white only colour finish,i would do three but paint is a bit on the short side,i hope it covers tomorrow.


----------



## Jameshow (24 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> I cant show you the video of the church room i am painting his week.The format is too big whatever that means.Anyway it was harder than i thought.There are two fancy curved walls opposite each other.I finished up using a,brush but first coat has left brush edges maybe the brush is finished.Anyway youtube video has shown me how to do it,a roller without the long pole and sideways across,trouble is now i will have to carry a plank tomorrow from Meanwood to Headingley i might get some funny looks,i need a plank as the curve is big.Once i have beat that its easier.They want a two coat finish i hope i can manage that.Its a white only colour finish,i would do three but paint is a bit on the short side,i hope it covers tomorrow.



Do you need a lift? I'm around tonight if needed? I have a chainsaw to pick up from Adel....


----------



## mybike (24 Oct 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> Mundane News part 1 closed on page 1111, part 2 on 2495, but part 3 has reached page 8696.



Sshh


----------



## mybike (24 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Make sure it’s peat free or you may find a protester Super Glued to the bag



Always buy the peat type, works better.


----------



## mybike (24 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> can we please just fast forward to next week?



Next week:


----------



## postman (24 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Do you need a lift? I'm around tonight if needed? I have a chainsaw to pick up from Adel....


That is very kind of you,i am going to try and see if it can go in our minerva car luckily the plank is very light. Its only a thirty odd min walk if it does not fit.But thank you for the offer.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Oct 2022)

Yorkshire puds, what a rip off.
You can get 100g of flour for 5p at Morrisons, wonder what is costs cheeky Aunt Bessie to actually make them?


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2022)

Lumberjilling done. Hauled in the rest of the wood that I felled on Saturday and cut the smaller stuff into lengths that won't fall off the saw horse. I'll turn all of that lot into logs tomorrow.

New set of roof rails made for the Higman. Hopefully this will solve the wonkiness at the front of the rollcage - the old rails were 3mm too narrow at the rear, and one side was just over a mm longer than the other. The new ones are sitting in the vice in the garage so I'm not inhaling glue fumes during the curing process.

Now sat down with a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> can we please just fast forward to next week?


Please can we not - I have to go back to work.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Oct 2022)

It seems like there was no hurry to get the wheelie bin out as they hadn't even reached my area by the time I left to come up to Nottingham at 10:30. The bin will now have to stay wherever it's left until late on Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Not sure it will be a fabby day, @Reynard, very kind of you all to remember.
> 
> I now have a sore throat and still feel very tired. No cake yet, a  and some Lindor chocs.


Happy birthday @Speicher and I hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Jameshow (24 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> That is very kind of you,i am going to try and see if it can go in our minerva car luckily the plank is very light. Its only a thirty odd min walk if it does not fit.But thank you for the offer.



That's good as my mate came here!


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. I just got to work before the rain came. Now I'm at work making a "to do" list.


Top of the list, "Kettle on, cup ready?"


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 665681


You could have waited until page 6650, or page 6666!


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Make sure it’s peat free or you may find a protester Super Glued to the bag


They'll rot down, it'll take a wee bit longer though. Not certain if the wait would be worth it


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Happy Cake Day to @Speicher
> 
> May you have a fabby day xxx


Stare it in the face whilst you're deciding which piece first!


----------



## Paulus (24 Oct 2022)

MrsP is watching Coronation street. 
I on the other hand am listening to Blues music on the iplayer.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2022)

Apple crumble is cooking nicely


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Make sure it’s peat free or you may find a protester Super Glued to the bag



Definitely peat free.. Do they still sell peat? (with or without a protester glued to it..)


----------



## Paulus (24 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Definitely peat free.. Do they still sell peat? (with or without a protester glued to it..)



They still sell peat, but not for much longer.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> MrsP is watching Coronation street.
> I on the other hand am listening to Blues music on the iplayer.



I haven't watched Corrie since 1982.


----------



## Paulus (24 Oct 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I haven't watched Corrie since 1982.



You're not missing much.


----------



## Jameshow (24 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Stare it in the face whilst you're deciding which piece first!
> View attachment 665771



Wow too good to eat!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Apple crumble is cooking nicely



And the house smells of a lovely apple crumble


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2022)

Lovely supper of spicy tomato & bean soup and a jacket potato smothered in mushroom stroganoff.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> You're not missing much.



I hope Albert Tatlock is still going.


----------



## Paulus (24 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of spicy tomato & bean soup and a jacket potato smothered in mushroom stroganoff.



Ooo, I cooked mushroom stroganoff as well. With plain Basmati rice.


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I haven't watched Corrie since 1982.


The 16th January 1978 here. The following episode after Ernie Bishop got shot. It was only on twice a week then.


----------



## Hebe (24 Oct 2022)

Dinner of chicken and leek pasties made with some of yesterday’s left over chicken. Followed by leftover crumble with custard. We now have leftover custard but no leftover crumble.

Happy birthday @Speicher hope you feel better soon!


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> can we please just fast forward to next week?


Sorry, next week has been cancelled. We'll be replaying the last week instead.


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> Ooo, I cooked mushroom stroganoff as well. With plain Basmati rice.



I had it with rice on Saturday night. 

The last of the rice had hot soup ladled over it this evening.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2022)

My aquarium has sprung a leak 😔


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2022)

Paulus said:


> You're not missing much.



It is no _Dads' Army_, from what little i have seen.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Oct 2022)

Happy birthday , @Speicher ! Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## classic33 (24 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My aquarium has sprung a leak 😔


A bad in?

I know any leak is never good, but some are worse than others.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> A bad in?
> 
> I know any leak is never good, but some are worse than others.



Enough of a drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip to have me bale enough water out to be able to carry it into the back garden to sort out in the morning.
🐠


----------



## Jameshow (24 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Enough of a drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip drip to have me bale enough water out to be able to carry it into the back garden to sort out in the morning.
> 🐠



Fish ok?? Bath?!


----------



## Reynard (24 Oct 2022)

Been taking a gander at mobile phones this evening. Have decided to not go for a refurbished one, as most of what's in my (original) budget is around five years old, which will leave me in the same place as my Samsung S2 sooner rather than later.

Thinking the Motorola g31 is looking like an attractive proposition. It's a teensy bit over budget, but I can swing to that if it gives me more longevity. Does Google Pay which is useful too. And John Lewis do a 2 year guarantee and free delivery / click & collect.


----------



## Jameshow (24 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Been taking a gander at mobile phones this evening. Have decided to not go for a refurbished one, as most of what's in my (original) budget is around five years old, which will leave me in the same place as my Samsung S2 sooner rather than later.
> 
> Thinking the Motorola g31 is looking like an attractive proposition. It's a teensy bit over budget, but I can swing to that if it gives me more longevity. Does Google Pay which is useful too. And John Lewis do a 2 year guarantee and free delivery / click & collect.



Good phones! 

Mine is one G summat or other!


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Good phones!
> 
> Mine is one G summat or other!



What's the GPS like on them? Useful for when I don't want to have paper maps with me. The Samsung was pretty decent in that respect - and got me out of a pickle of a time or two...


----------



## Jameshow (25 Oct 2022)

Google maps is fine. 

Other apps might be different?


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Google maps is fine.
> 
> Other apps might be different?



Guess I'll make do with what's installed then. TBH there's not many options in that price bracket, so I'll just muddle along, I guess. Don't use a phone enough to justify anything spendier.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> It was only on twice a week then.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> View attachment 665795



That's about right...


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2022)

I do not use a phone very often.


----------



## Moon bunny (25 Oct 2022)

I had tinned tomatoes on toast for breakfast.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> What's the GPS like on them? Useful for when I don't want to have paper maps with me. The Samsung was pretty decent in that respect - and got me out of a pickle of a time or two...



I have a moto g7 power and gps seems good on that on the few rimes i have used it 



PeteXXX said:


> My aquarium has sprung a leak 😔



oh dear how big is it ?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I had tinned tomatoes on toast for breakfast.



One of my all times favourites is that


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2022)

Not raining but damp underfoot here
Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa is going down


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not raining but damp underfoot here
> Garden birds have been fed
> First cuppa is going down



Same here except for feeding birds mostly because there aren't any ,probably something to do with the semi wild cats that inhabit this area. I guess l could shoot a few but that would only encourage the survivors to breed more vigorously !


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> I cant show you the video of the church room i am painting his week.The format is too big whatever that means.Anyway it was harder than i thought.There are two fancy curved walls opposite each other.I finished up using a,brush but first coat has left brush edges maybe the brush is finished.Anyway youtube video has shown me how to do it,a roller without the long pole and sideways across,trouble is now i will have to carry a plank tomorrow from Meanwood to Headingley i might get some funny looks,i need a plank as the curve is big.Once i have beat that its easier.They want a two coat finish i hope i can manage that.Its a white only colour finish,i would do three but paint is a bit on the short side,i hope it covers tomorrow.



It reminds me of the Tommy Cooper Eric Sykes film .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Oct 2022)

Ughhh ! my coffee has gone cold, must stop trawling through Cyclechat


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Fish ok?? Bath?!





biggs682 said:


> oh dear how big is it ?


The fish are OK, thanks, and are still in ½ a tank of water in the garden where said aquarium is drp dripping away.. 

Only small, 57l. We're not replacing it so I'll re-home the fish at Billing Aquarium shop this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Definitely peat free.. Do they still sell peat? (with or without a protester glued to it..)



At least the ones with peat will be easy to spot !


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Only small, 57l. We're not replacing it so I'll re-home the fish at Billing Aquarium shop this morning.



So the fish can have a holiday at billing Aquadrome


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2022)

Decadent start to the day, today.. Strawberries & vappy milk on my Cornflakes


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Before Covid (for about ten years) I did not have the flu jab because I felt so rough for a few days afterwards. Now with Covid, it is not worth the risk of getting Covid and/or flu. The hospitals are struggling to cope as it is.
> 
> I feel very yucky, tired, achey with a foggy brain. Admittedly nothing like what I would be feeling if I had Covid. Has anyone else on this thread had similar reactions. I know there are many threads on a similar topic, but I do not want to wade through them.



Sample of two with Mrs tenkaykev, both had the flu jab a week ago, we’d both had Covid the previous week to that. No after effects from the flu jab apart from a sore arm for a couple of days.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2022)

Morning.
It is sort of bright here this morning . There seem to be a lot of high thin cloud about .
We went to the Crafty Café at the museum yesterday . My wife had come up with an idea of doing a Christmas tree at Lacock Abbey with decorations based on recycled objects . I think the brief was to be based on oceans and marine life and the effects of plastic pollution . The museum has hijacked the project and want us to do prehistoric life . . My wife had already formed some ideas and has no got to rethink things . This morning I made a prototype Pteranodon out of a cardboard packet . I will make some out of aluminium drinks cans .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> What's the GPS like on them? Useful for when I don't want to have paper maps with me. The Samsung was pretty decent in that respect - and got me out of a pickle of a time or two...



I have a Motorola G50 so it won't be exactly the same (though still at the cheap end of Moto phones) but I've never had a GPS problem with it when using mapping apps*. The Google Pay/NFC thing is very convenient. In fact, in the wrong hands, it could be too convenient....

*I have had the occasional ''low accuracy'' warning when using Google maps but there's a wave the phone about in a figure of 8 procedure to reset it. When I've done that it's only changed location by a handful of metres.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's about right...


That's "Uncle" Albert!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Sun's out and shining


----------



## rockyroller (25 Oct 2022)

our morning weatherman used the word "remarkable" twice in the same segment this morning. why are weather ppl so positive & optimistic? what world do they live in?


----------



## Hebe (25 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> This morning I made a prototype Pteranodon out of a cardboard packet


I think you win the internet this week - excellent!

The solar people have come back a day earlier. So some disruption to plans but also much


----------



## rockyroller (25 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Been taking a gander at mobile phones this evening. Have decided to not go for a refurbished one, as most of what's in my (original) budget is around five years old, which will leave me in the same place as my Samsung S2 sooner rather than later.Thinking the Motorola g31 is looking like an attractive proposition. It's a teensy bit over budget, but I can swing to that if it gives me more longevity. Does Google Pay which is useful too. And John Lewis do a 2 year guarantee and free delivery / click & collect.



I think the easier something is to purchase & take delivery of immediately, the more likely someone is to buy the item

I wish more car dealers understood this


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> The fish are OK, thanks, and are still in ½ a tank of water in the garden where said aquarium is drp dripping away..
> 
> Only small, 57l. We're not replacing it so I'll re-home the fish at Billing Aquarium shop this morning.



I read that as Billing Aerodrome.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Oct 2022)

Today's excitement.
Attempted shopping in the local coop.
Got some apples and carrots at double the price of Aldi/Lidl. Rejected very wilted leeks and a minute swede turnip. They are ok for prepacked convenience food but fresh is a lottery. Eggs quite a bit dearer as well but nothing recent to compare with.
Hopefully going to Oban in a couple of weeks to get stocked up on staple things like lentils etc.

Bloods done again to check corpuscles. It was so long since the original request I had forgotten why I had to go to get something checked. Everything was on hold due to covid but the computer told us what was wanted.


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sample of two with Mrs tenkaykev, both had the flu jab a week ago, we’d both had Covid the previous week to that. No after effects from the flu jab apart from a sore arm for a couple of days.



I spoke to my Brother yesterday evening. He felt very ill for about a week after the flu jab. I guess we are all different.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I read that as Billing Aerodrome.



Not quite, but there is a Sywell Aerodrome just up the road


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Top of the list, "Kettle on, cup ready?"



What else?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2022)

Waiting patiently for a slice of banana loaf


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Waiting patiently for a slice of banana loaf


To do what exactly?


----------



## Hebe (25 Oct 2022)

We have no power because of solar being connected. I can make coffee on the gas hob though


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> What else?


Second on the list, New pen required.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> We have no power because of solar being connected. I can make coffee on the gas hob though


Making it in a cup wouldn't be as messy.


----------



## Hebe (25 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Making it in a cup wouldn't be as messy.



If I open the lid on the moka pot at the wrong time it might as well have been made on the hob 😂


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2022)

Warm and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard, with a light breeze.

I slept really well, and have had a gentle morning puttering around catching up with various things that needed doing. That included re-jigging the fridges in the kitchen and utility room, looking up my favourite method for cooking gammon in a well-thumbed Hairy Bikers book, doing a bit of writing and finishing off the roof rails for the Higman.

The new rails fit perfectly, and I've now trimmed the pieces for the front of the rollcage to fit - I've ditched the plastic stuff and made replacements out of card and rolled paper. Now that I've done that, I can make the remaining pieces for the top of the rollcage and bond them to the roof rails.

An afternoon of lumberjilling is on the agenda.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have a Motorola G50 so it won't be exactly the same (though still at the cheap end of Moto phones) but I've never had a GPS problem with it when using mapping apps*. The Google Pay/NFC thing is very convenient. In fact, in the wrong hands, it could be too convenient....
> 
> *I have had the occasional ''low accuracy'' warning when using Google maps but there's a wave the phone about in a figure of 8 procedure to reset it. When I've done that it's only changed location by a handful of metres.



Appreciate the insight 

I get that about Google Pay - if someone swipes your phone, you're in the doodoo. But it would be nice to have the option, although I probably won't set it up unless I really need it, as I've usually got cash on my anyways.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Oct 2022)

woke at 1am & couldn't get back to sleep. got out of bed 4:55am. at work now & dealing with some "brain fog". a bit more than my usual brain fog ...


----------



## oldwheels (25 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> If I open the lid on the moka pot at the wrong time it might as well have been made on the hob 😂



Like the time I stewed apples in a pressure cooker and unwisely took the weight off the lid too early. Nothing landed on the hob but the contents spread across the kitchen ceiling.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2022)

Holiday confirmed...


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2022)

My dad once started the coffee grinder thingie without putting the lid on properly (less elf 'n safety with cut-off switches in the olden days!!) and pinged coffee beans absolutely everywhere


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a wholemeal bap filled with corned beef & chutney, a couple of crackers with St Agur cheese, a banana, some blueberries and the obligatory two 

The corned beef, cheese and blueberries have all been cleared up, so I can crack open a few new things tomorrow. It's very satisfying to get to the bottom of something before it has developed language skills.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2022)

Oh, I forgot to mention that the Motorola g31 has fingerprint recognition on the power switch, so that's useful. Although the reviews say it's a bit of a PITA for left-handers...

Hey ho, that's all in a day's work, being a leftie.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that the Motorola g31 has fingerprint recognition on the power switch, so that's useful. Although the reviews say it's a bit of a PITA for left-handers...
> 
> Hey ho, that's all in a day's work, being a leftie.



Part of our job is making appliances/adaptations/templates and/or training people so they can be part of the organisation. I always like it when I have someone left handed because it makes it more interesting, as I then have to adapt to them and it generally results in all kinds of interesting conversations.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Appreciate the insight
> 
> I get that about Google Pay - if someone swipes your phone, you're in the doodoo. But it would be nice to have the option, although I probably won't set it up unless I really need it, as I've usually got cash on my anyways.



Actually, I think the Google Pay thing is now done via Google Wallet. One thing I've managed to do is add my mother's debit card to my wallet which saves having to bounce cash around afterwards after getting stuff in for her.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2022)

I've just got on a bus. Well, I did about 5 minutes ago but the driver has been told to wait for a few minutes to even out the service. Time is passing slowly while the scenery isn't.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just got on a bus. Well, I did about 5 minutes ago but the driver has been told to wait for a few minutes to even out the service. Time is passing slowly while the scenery isn't.



Reminds me of then I lived in Devon and the bus between Taunton and Wellington was advertised as a 15 minute service, which it was, on average, by which I mean four turned up every hour, often in groups...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2022)

Still not moved. Another 177 has caught up and overtaken us!

Update, we're moving but the bus has decided to terminate early. Grrr!


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Like the time I stewed apples in a pressure cooker and unwisely took the weight off the lid too early. Nothing landed on the hob but the contents spread across the kitchen ceiling.



Many years ago I rented a bedsit, came home one Saturday afternoon to find the whole house smoke logged, the landlord had come back from the pub and filled the pressure cooker with meat then put it on the stove and gone into the front room then fell asleep in front of the TV, as it vented through the the safety valve it filled the place with steam and smoke, I had to call out the fire brigade.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2022)

My fish are now on their (permanent) holidays at Billing Aquarium.. 
The tank is heading for the tip as the ♻ Bin is the wrong place for it.
Once I'd emptied the water & gravel I found that the base plate had cracked! Quite lucky that it dripped, not kersplooshed everywhere!!


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Still not moved. Another 177 has caught up and overtaken us!
> 
> Update, we're moving but the bus has decided to terminate early. Grrr!



I never knew a bus pass could be so much fun!


----------



## dave r (25 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I never knew a bus pass could be so much fun!



They can be great fun. We have a car but now my Good Lady's in a wheelchair she can't get in it so we use the bus, our local buses have a ramp and a wheelchair space so I can just wheel her on. But they sometimes get their sequences cocked up leading to them pulling up at a stop and waiting or the driver driving like he's trying to set a pole lap, we've had it sometimes where we've been made to swap buses mid journey. We've also had to swap buses because the bus has broken down or one of the passengers has been taken ill.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I never knew a bus pass could be so much fun!



Well, we overtook the 177 that had overtaken us and then a third 177 bus arrived from somewhere unknown, the 177 I was on changed its terminating stop for a third time and we were directed onto the 177 we'd just overtaken. But this bus was jam packed so I ended up walking half the way home anyway. I did see the bus I was on later on though. It was in the car park outside Sainsbury's. The 177 doesn't go there.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> They can be great fun. We have a car but now my Good Lady's in a wheelchair she can't get in it so we use the bus, our local buses have a ramp and a wheelchair space so I can just wheel her on. But they sometimes get their sequences cocked up leading to them pulling up at a stop and waiting or the driver driving like he's trying to set a pole lap, we've had it sometimes where we've been made to swap buses mid journey. We've also had to swap buses because the bus has broken down or one of the passengers has been taken ill.



When I had my eye done I was off work for a month, unable to rude or swim, so I walked for miles then bussed back.. 
A mate was off work for several months, recovering from a nasty throat op, and he was so bored that he just bus hopped all day to see what he could see. Great use of the Free Pass, I reckon 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, we overtook the 177 that had overtaken us and then a third 177 bus arrived from somewhere unknown, the 177 I was on changed its terminating stop for a third time and we were directed onto the 177 we'd just overtaken. But this bus was jam packed so I ended up walking half the way home anyway. I did see the bus I was on later on though. It was in the car park outside Sainsbury's. The 177 doesn't go there.



When I were a lad, living in London, the 160 was our local bus route from Eltham Park. It was possibly the worst service Sarf of the River! 

It was so late that you were never sure if it was yesterday's bus or the missing one from the day before that


----------



## Speicher (25 Oct 2022)

@PeteXXX I have never known you to be rude.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> @PeteXXX I have never known you to be rude.



Fat Finger Syndrome


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> To do what exactly?



So i can eat it


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My fish are now on their (permanent) holidays at Billing Aquarium..
> The tank is heading for the tip as the ♻ Bin is the wrong place for it.
> Once I'd emptied the water & gravel I found that the base plate had cracked! Quite lucky that it dripped, not kersplooshed everywhere!!


No more fishies!


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Part of our job is making appliances/adaptations/templates and/or training people so they can be part of the organisation. I always like it when I have someone left handed because it makes it more interesting, as I then have to adapt to them and it generally results in all kinds of interesting conversations.



It's been interesting observing our five year old granddaughter over the last year or so. She likes colouring, and is starting to copy letters of the alphabet as she learns to write. She started using her left hand, then switched to her right for a while, she now seems to be favouring her left hand. Be interesting to see which hand eventually becomes dominant.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> No more fishies!



I once kept a salt water aquarium in my workshop which was about 25 yards from the shoreline and stocked it with whatever I found in rock pools such as hermit crabs, whelks and sea anaemonies of various kinds. i got a couple of small fish [cannot remember the name just now] but they terrorised everything else in the tank and hermit crabs for example retreated into their shells and refused to come out until I had caught the blighters again and deposited them back in the sea. I was given a small octopus once but I quietly slipped that back to sea again as they do not do well in captivity and the shock of transfer can kill them.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2022)

So Richie Sunak has been assembling his cabinet ! 

Must be one of those flat pack jobbies .


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2022)

Lumberjilling done. I've turned all the hazel I dragged in yesterday into logs and dumped that in the garage for immediate use, and four large lengths of ash have been turned into logs and stacked along the fence.

Done a little more on the Higman - its a case of roll a length of paper, glue, add a card sleeve, wait for it all to dry, then trim to size, and then rinse and repeat...

The gammon is in a pot on the hob, I've made a load of apple sauce, and once I've finished my  I shall bash some tatties.


----------



## KnittyNorah (25 Oct 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Same here except for feeding birds mostly because there aren't any ,probably something to do with the semi wild cats that inhabit this area. I guess l could shoot a few but that would only encourage the survivors to breed more vigorously !



Trap, neuter and release (after ear-notching) - TNR - is the solution. 
It stabilises the population and helps keep incomers out - for a few years at least. Best if it can be done in a fairly organised way in a region then the effect lasts a lot longer.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Part of our job is making appliances/adaptations/templates and/or training people so they can be part of the organisation. I always like it when I have someone left handed because it makes it more interesting, as I then have to adapt to them and it generally results in all kinds of interesting conversations.



It's why my mum had so much trouble teaching me to knit and crochet when I was but a nipper, as I do it left-handed, which is effectively doing things backwards. 

Having said that, she's actually left-handed too, but as a kid had her left hand tied behind her back so she was forced to do everything right handed.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> When I were a lad, living in London, the 160 was our local bus route from Eltham Park. It was possibly the worst service Sarf of the River!
> 
> It was so late that you were never sure if it was yesterday's bus or the missing one from the day before that



For me, it was the 73... Good in the middle of the service (Stoke Newington to Marble Arch) but really crap at the ends of the route (Stokey to Tottenham Swan) and Marble Arch to Kensington Olympia.

These days it's been split out into multiple routes, and only the Stoke Newington to Oxford Circus part remains as the 73. it used to be Routemasters, and then bendy buses.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> So Richie Sunak has been assembling his cabinet !
> 
> Must be one of those flat pack jobbies .


No loose screws?


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I once kept a salt water aquarium in my workshop which was about 25 yards from the shoreline and stocked it with whatever I found in rock pools such as hermit crabs, whelks and sea anaemonies of various kinds. i got a couple of small fish [cannot remember the name just now] but they terrorised everything else in the tank and hermit crabs for example retreated into their shells and refused to come out until I had caught the blighters again and deposited them back in the sea. I was given a small octopus once but I quietly slipped that back to sea again as they do not do well in captivity and the shock of transfer can kill them.



Your aggressor might well have been Blennius Pholis.. 






Easy to catch, and amusing in an aquarium, but they'll be quite dominant! 

I also had a local marine aquarium when I lived overlooking the sea in Cliftonville, Kent. Great fun scouring the rock pools for aquatic wildlife.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My dad once started the coffee grinder thingie without putting the lid on properly (less elf 'n safety with cut-off switches in the olden days!!) and pinged coffee beans absolutely everywhere



my Dad used to like to tell us kids, that one time he mistook Brylcreem for toothpaste


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Oct 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Trap, neuter and release (after ear-notching) - TNR - is the solution.
> It stabilises the population and helps keep incomers out - for a few years at least. Best if it can be done in a fairly organised way in a region then the effect lasts a lot longer.



Sounds reasonable but l would never get the french to help and l just don't have the time to carry out that method of control. I have four horses and four dogs to keep happy ! It is a shame because the habitat is unspoiled and vast in area but it is inhabited by predators like wild boar (loads of them) ,foxes and a variety of birds of prey. All of which make it a fascinating region in which to live l must admit.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> No loose screws?



Nope, just nuts !


----------



## rockyroller (25 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> No loose screws?



I certainly have a few is anyone needs ...


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I certainly have a few is anyone needs ...


Can you put them in post?


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Oct 2022)

bossman just had a moment of clarity! rejoice!


----------



## rockyroller (25 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can you put them in post?



hmmm, if I do, I may not be able to find the post. they might be loose, but they're still holding stuff together ...


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> hmmm, if I do, I may not be able to find the post. they might be loose, but they're still holding stuff together ...


No good if you're still using them yourself.

Can you post yourself, bearing in mind aircraft cargo holds tend not to be pressurised.


----------



## Moon bunny (25 Oct 2022)

I am eating a Comice pear.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2022)

Time for some autumn watch


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Oct 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I am eating a Comice pear.



Thank goodness for that "e"


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for some autumn watch



It's a bit dark Mr B


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I am eating a Comice pear.


Any safety net used?


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Oct 2022)

I'm having sliced red onion and Marmite (well, Tesco yeast extract actually) on wholemeal toast.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> It's a bit dark Mr B



Deffo not a dark tv show


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2022)

Watch your £20 notes,especially if you're down south!


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2022)

I've been doing some welding today . I had to weld up a bracket for my friend's motorcycle and then I did some welding on my helmet .I found the problem with my MIG welder . The wire on the drum was underneath the next loop on the drum , so as it otated it sometimes got caught and wouldn't supply fresh wire . Once I sorted it out it welded fine .


----------



## Illaveago (25 Oct 2022)

The visor is coming on.


----------



## Jameshow (25 Oct 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm having sliced red onion and Marmite (well, Tesco yeast extract actually) on wholemeal toast.



Too much chocolate here. 
Always the way after a longer ride!


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The visor is coming on.
> 
> View attachment 665876


Looks French.


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2022)

Lovely supper of that spicy tomato & bean soup, then gammon glazed with quince jelly & ginger, roasties, apple sauce and a chicory salad. I am well and truly stuffed.


----------



## KnittyNorah (25 Oct 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Sounds reasonable but l would never get the french to help and l just don't have the time to carry out that method of control. I have four horses and four dogs to keep happy ! It is a shame because the habitat is unspoiled and vast in area but it is inhabited by predators like wild boar (loads of them) ,foxes and a variety of birds of prey. All of which make it a fascinating region in which to live l must admit.


Pity there is no equivalent to the Cats Protection League (la ligue de protection des chats, peut-etre?) over there ... I wasn't suggesting you do it yourself, that would be unreasonable. They're not_ your_ cats after all.

Feral (or, preferably, for everyone's health and comfort, semi-feral) cats in the right numbers, the right place and under the right conditions - and neutered - are a brilliant aid when hobby-farming, larger scale gardening, housing livestock, poultry-keeping etc - but are a menace to native wildlife if in the wrong place and especially the wrong numbers (and if not neutered they soon will be in the wrong numbers)...


----------



## Reynard (25 Oct 2022)

P.S. The apple sauce was three Bramleys from the garden, two random foraged apples from a nearby hedgerow, plus three Dr Harveys and one Lord Burleigh from the community orchard.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2022)

Took my pulse earlier, returned a resting rate of 39.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Oct 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I had tinned tomatoes on toast for breakfast.


I had Crunchy Nut cornflakes


Followed by sausages, bacon, scrambled egg, beans, toast and then a slice of lemon drizzle cake. My little treat when I have a night away is to go with the full cooked breakfasts the following morning


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> my Dad used to like to tell us kids, that one time he mistook Brylcreem for toothpaste


He mistook this



for this!


Did you never question how?


----------



## Jenkins (25 Oct 2022)

To save few pounds on the fare, I'd booked the train that left Nottingham 1 hour after the usual one, giving me an extra hour to wander around the city centre doing nothing apart from looking around and enjoying the unusually warm and sunny morning. This also left me with over an hour to kill at Peterborough, but there's bugger all to do there and I ended up getting home a coupe of hours later than normal. I'm not sure getting home later is worth the fiver saved, especially as I had to go straight back out and get some rolls for tea and milk for tomorrow's breaksfast.

The overnight bag has been relieved of the smalls that need washing and clean smalls packed ready for Thursday's trip to Leeds.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> He mistook this
> View attachment 665881
> 
> for this!
> ...



Used to come in a tube, here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Oct 2022)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YCtW8-bUvY


----------



## Moon bunny (25 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Any safety net used?



I had to mop the floor when I had finished.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Used to come in a tube, here.


Might explain how the two were mixed up then. Wondered how the two, very different, containers could be mixed up.


----------



## classic33 (25 Oct 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I had to mop the floor when I had finished.


Juicy pear I take?


----------



## Gwylan (26 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Been taking a gander at mobile phones this evening. Have decided to not go for a refurbished one, as most of what's in my (original) budget is around five years old, which will leave me in the same place as my Samsung S2 sooner rather than later.
> 
> Thinking the Motorola g31 is looking like an attractive proposition. It's a teensy bit over budget, but I can swing to that if it gives me more longevity. Does Google Pay which is useful too. And John Lewis do a 2 year guarantee and free delivery / click & collect.



On the list to replace my g10. The screen is bust. It jumped off my bike.

In truth the g10 is fine and not sure the 31 is worth the extra. For my use anyway.


----------



## Gwylan (26 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that the Motorola g31 has fingerprint recognition on the power switch, so that's useful. Although the reviews say it's a bit of a PITA for left-handers...
> 
> Hey ho, that's all in a day's work, being a leftie.



Not true, in my experience.

The funny Google button needs disabling at the first chance.
The finger recognition thing is a pain, I think.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> On the list to replace my g10. The screen is bust. It jumped off my bike.
> 
> In truth the g10 is fine and not sure the 31 is worth the extra. For my use anyway.



The g31 is the replacement for the g10 from what I've read. Could've gone down a level to the e20 or e30, but the g31 has somewhat better reviews from the techy type publications. Any of those would do me to be fair.



Gwylan said:


> Not true, in my experience.
> 
> The funny Google button needs disabling at the first chance.
> The finger recognition thing is a pain, I think.



It was something that came up in a couple of reviews. I guess it's one of those things that requires a certain knack, and until you've tried it, there's no way of saying one way or another. Neither issue is a deal breaker though.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2022)

Anyways, I need a


----------



## Speicher (26 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> So Richie Sunak has been assembling his cabinet !
> 
> Must be one of those flat pack jobbies .



Let's hope he knows the difference between MFI and MI5.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2022)

Anyways, time to put the writing away and head off to the Land of Nod. Hope that Morpheus brings me dreams of Marcus Archibald.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2022)

Going out for a ride


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2022)

Nice pre work 11 miles damp underfoot but very mild and much needed.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa going down well along with a bowl of mixed cereal


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2022)

Black Bin day today..


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2022)

My porridge was within ½" of a malfunction in the microwave this morning!! 

Phew 😛


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Looks French.



It is loosely based on the Churnburg style which was Italian made in Milan .
It is my version of it as I'm making it up as I go and have to make compromises . It is nice to get back to working with metal.
I come from a background of reshaping metal ,so it is a different area, pulling metal back into shape after it has been damaged was my experience. There is a difference between those who make things out of sheet metal to those who reshape things once they are damaged.


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The visor is coming on.
> 
> View attachment 665876



They are going to make you take that off if you go in to a shop or garage I reckon. You are very talented.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2022)

Morning.
Where did this rain come from ? 
Carol has got her weather wrong!  It looks like tomorrow's weather is here now ! 
Showers! The sky is completely grey and it is very wet and windy . I had arranged to go for a ride with my brother this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Took my pulse earlier, returned a resting rate of 39.



That is low !


----------



## Hebe (26 Oct 2022)

Morning! It is raining, which was not in my plan for today. Solar people coming back today, hopefully to remedy a couple of glitches that somehow resulted in yesterday being one of our most expensive electric days ever


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> They are going to make you take that off if you go in to a shop or garage I reckon. You are very talented.



Thanks . It would be a bit easier if I had one to work from .


----------



## Hebe (26 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Where did this rain come from ?
> Carol has got her weather wrong!  It looks like tomorrow's weather is here now !
> Showers! The sky is completely grey and it is very wet and windy . I had arranged to go for a ride with my brother this morning.



I think it's meant to be much improved after about 9. I was going to head out for a run but am going to have a  instead.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Oct 2022)

Going to that there London Village today to work out of an office on The Strand.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2022)

Clear blue skies with just a few very minor fluffy clouds here . 
14deg C so quite mild.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Morning! It is raining, which was not in my plan for today. Solar people coming back today, hopefully to remedy a couple of glitches that somehow resulted in yesterday being one of our most expensive electric days ever



Just seen a couple of small gaps I this grey overcast sky . The wind is blowing West to East . 
Sorry to hear of your delay.


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Oct 2022)

Squally rain is gusting across the road. It's been a while, but I'll jump on the Turbo trainer.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Oct 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Pity there is no equivalent to the Cats Protection League (la ligue de protection des chats, peut-etre?) over there ... I wasn't suggesting you do it yourself, that would be unreasonable. They're not_ your_ cats after all.
> 
> Feral (or, preferably, for everyone's health and comfort, semi-feral) cats in the right numbers, the right place and under the right conditions - and neutered - are a brilliant aid when hobby-farming, larger scale gardening, housing livestock, poultry-keeping etc - but are a menace to native wildlife if in the wrong place and especially the wrong numbers (and if not neutered they soon will be in the wrong numbers)...



To be fair l can't blame feral cats for every misdemeanour since there are also those very beautiful but murderous creatures , polecats . They have no fear of human beings l frequently see them and it is obvious that they have seen me but they couldn't care less . I suppose if you are a top predator you become blasé with regard others. Bit like us maybe


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2022)

Glad I didn’t venture out. It just suddenly got really dark and we now have lashing rain.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Your aggressor might well have been Blennius Pholis..
> View attachment 665836
> 
> 
> ...



I looked them up and it was butterfish which feeds on small crustaceans and other invertebrates which explains why everything went into hiding while they were in the tank.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> my Dad used to like to tell us kids, that one time he mistook Brylcreem for toothpaste



In my case it was Savlon. Yuk.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Oct 2022)

Wet and windy with warnings of ferry disruption.
We now have the somewhat strange combination of three ferry timetables and two bus timetables depending on dates and which ferry combination is on. Those who do not drive are having problems working out the various permutations to arrange day trips to Oban for hospital appointments.


----------



## postman (26 Oct 2022)

Day orf painting.Going to Salts Mill wiv Mrs P,going to see the two exhibitions we missed a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2022)

Bl@@dy rabbit droppings


----------



## Jameshow (26 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> Day orf painting.Going to Salts Mill wiv Mrs P,going to see the two exhibitions we missed a couple of weeks ago.



Walk over to the Roberts park, half moon cafe at 1.30pm and I'll buy you a coffee!! 

The cafe in the mill is good too though.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> He mistook this
> View attachment 665881
> 
> for this!
> ...



a long time ago it came in a tube












View: https://youtu.be/o6F4GtyRfto


----------



## rockyroller (26 Oct 2022)

got some sleep last night, shud be better today


----------



## oldwheels (26 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bl@@dy rabbit droppings



There was an old tinker guy at Torwood near Falkirk who collected them and rolled them in melted tar from the road. These were then sold to the gullible as cold cures. 
This would have been very early 1940's when I was about 6 years old.


----------



## KnittyNorah (26 Oct 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> To be fair l can't blame feral cats for every misdemeanour since there are also those very beautiful but murderous creatures , polecats . They have no fear of human beings l frequently see them and it is obvious that they have seen me but they couldn't care less . I suppose if you are a top predator you become blasé with regard others. Bit like us maybe



Polecats are native and naturally wild; feral cats are unfortunately not so ... and are successful in almost any environment such that they can/will both hugely damage the native wildlife AND compete very successfully against smaller native predators who have evolved in a 'balance' with their prey. I love the mustelid predators - the best household pets I've ever had have been a pair of ex-working ferrets. Mind you the second best was a specific cat.

A well-managed TNR scheme will reduce the cat predation gradually over a period, thus allowing reestablishment of both native prey AND native predators, and neither will become a real nuisance unless of course you are a gamekeeper rearing and releasing targets for your employer.

If only we could train up feral cats to hunt invasive vermin only ... this is why the neutered semi-feral schemes can be so useful - it pushes them into a living situation where in effect their hunting is for the benefit of man and the main prey species are nuisance species. But of course it relies on their being some regular interaction with humans and is of no use to the truly feral cats of eg the Australian bush. Or of the French woodlands, by the sound of it!


----------



## tyred (26 Oct 2022)

It's dry but stormy. Lots of leaves blowing about and my neighbour's wheelie bin has blown over.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Bl@@dy rabbit droppings


Rabbit has internal problems!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2022)

Lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2022)

Lovely 7 miles around Pitsford Res with Bonnie this morning, followed by a shortish ride as she had a snooze on the back seat of the car. 
She didn't notice me sneak an ice cream & a coffee as she slumbered away


----------



## Tenkaykev (26 Oct 2022)

Woken by the sound of my phone clattering across the floor as I dozed off reading some forum posts…


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Oct 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Polecats are native and naturally wild; feral cats are unfortunately not so ... and are successful in almost any environment such that they can/will both hugely damage the native wildlife AND compete very successfully against smaller native predators who have evolved in a 'balance' with their prey. I love the mustelid predators - the best household pets I've ever had have been a pair of ex-working ferrets. Mind you the second best was a specific cat.
> 
> A well-managed TNR scheme will reduce the cat predation gradually over a period, thus allowing reestablishment of both native prey AND native predators, and neither will become a real nuisance unless of course you are a gamekeeper rearing and releasing targets for your employer.
> 
> If only we could train up feral cats to hunt invasive vermin only ... this is why the neutered semi-feral schemes can be so useful - it pushes them into a living situation where in effect their hunting is for the benefit of man and the main prey species are nuisance species. But of course it relies on their being some regular interaction with humans and is of no use to the truly feral cats of eg the Australian bush. Or of the French woodlands, by the sound of it!



I live in the Lot ( Occitanie region) and since we are talking predators these are the ones l would dearly love to see. I know they are around but they are so wary of humans....and who can blame them. https://www.connexionfrance.com/art...in-Lot-confirmed-where-are-they-in-France-now


----------



## KnittyNorah (26 Oct 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I live in the Lot ( Occitanie region) and since we are talking predators these are the ones l would dearly love to see. I know they are around but they are so wary of humans....and who can blame them. https://www.connexionfrance.com/art...in-Lot-confirmed-where-are-they-in-France-now



oh how wonderful! When I lived in the UAE, on the border with Oman, I was instrumental in helping to rescue an injured Arabian wildcat (and scanning it, as it had epileptic seizures) and when I lived in Saudi Arabia, I went on a wonderful road trip in the far south west of the country where we saw leopards and baboons on the tracks through the mountains. Of course this was all 50 years ago and those wild tracks and unexplored gorges are probably 8-lane superhighways - or landfill sites - nowadays ...


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Oct 2022)

Just had a scone, jam and clotted cream, with a nice strong brew.


----------



## postman (26 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Walk over to the Roberts park, half moon cafe at 1.30pm and I'll buy you a coffee!!
> 
> The cafe in the mill is good too though.


At 13-30 i was sat munching on a burger and chips in Cafe in the Opera.A very strange name,but the food was good.Anyway how would i find you,i could not walk from table to table calling out,Nighthawk calling London,Nighthawk calling London or even good afternun i was just pissing this table amd wundered if you were on CycleChat..Again thanks for the offer.


----------



## Ripple (26 Oct 2022)

Strained my wrist so badly that it's out of use atm. And it really hurts.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2022)

Time for the green and brown bins to go kerbside


----------



## Jameshow (26 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> At 13-30 i was sat munching on a burger and chips in Cafe in the Opera.A very strange name,but the food was good.Anyway how would i find you,i could not walk from table to table calling out,Nighthawk calling London,Nighthawk calling London or even good afternun i was just pissing this table amd wundered if you were on CycleChat..Again thanks for the offer.



You would have struggled to miss us a large group of a dozen oddballs who nicked all the chairs!! 

More than welcome to join us! 

Also if anyone is free our cycling group is restarting weekly from dockfield road, (opposite ase gates) Shipley 10am next Wednesday.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (26 Oct 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> oh how wonderful! When I lived in the UAE, on the border with Oman, I was instrumental in helping to rescue an injured Arabian wildcat (and scanning it, as it had epileptic seizures) and when I lived in Saudi Arabia, I went on a wonderful road trip in the far south west of the country where we saw leopards and baboons on the tracks through the mountains. Of course this was all 50 years ago and those wild tracks and unexplored gorges are probably 8-lane superhighways - or landfill sites - nowadays ...



Superhighways and landfill , just about sums up our "progress". l feel very sorry for the young generation of today ,they are so unaware of the freedom they have lost all in the name of progress. Hells bells l sound like an old codger.....hang on, l am an old codger


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2022)

Our tea smells scrummy


----------



## mybike (26 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Still not moved. Another 177 has caught up and overtaken us!
> 
> Update, we're moving but the bus has decided to terminate early. Grrr!



You bin down the Old Kent Road or Woolwich?



deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, we overtook the 177 that had overtaken us and then a third 177 bus arrived from somewhere unknown, the 177 I was on changed its terminating stop for a third time and we were directed onto the 177 we'd just overtaken. But this bus was jam packed so I ended up walking half the way home anyway. I did see the bus I was on later on though. It was in the car park outside Sainsbury's. The 177 doesn't go there./styles/default/xenforo/smls/wacko.gif



They don't make busses like they used to, I remember, when they introduced the Routemaster, saying it was the beginning of the end. (I don't & didn't, but it's a good line.)


----------



## Hebe (26 Oct 2022)

Solar people came back and hopefully everything’s now fixed. Certainly we are on track to use less power from the grid rather than more (yesterday’s day of disappointment), so that is an excellent start.

Talking of disappointment, we won on both of our Lidl digital scratchcards of disappointment, and one of them was actually something we’d buy.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Oct 2022)

Bought a couple of walking jackets for half price as “last years colours”


----------



## mybike (26 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> For me, it was the 73... Good in the middle of the service (Stoke Newington to Marble Arch) but really crap at the ends of the route (Stokey to Tottenham Swan) and Marble Arch to Kensington Olympia.
> 
> These days it's been split out into multiple routes, and only the Stoke Newington to Oxford Circus part remains as the 73. it used to be Routemasters, and then bendy buses.



Used to catch the trolley busses at Welling Corner, along Upper Wickham Lane, my parents always complained the trolleys were on time, but the busses never were.


----------



## mybike (26 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> my Dad used to like to tell us kids, that one time he mistook Brylcreem for toothpaste



That brought back memories of Brylcreem dispensers at the swimming baths. It was the only time I used it.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2022)

It's been a lovely autumn day here chez Casa Reynard - warm, mostly sunny but more than a tad blustery.

I slept really well - too well... Ooops... So by the time I did all my morning doings, I was late heading out into town to sort some errands. But it was a moment of serenditpity...

Recently when I've been going to Tesco at tea time during the week to do a top up rather than a full shop, there's been very little left in the reductions cabinets as a whole. And now I've discovered why - they now do second reductions at around half past two, rather than the half past four / five o'clock that's been the case ever since I first started shopping in there the best part of 16 years ago.

So I had a good YS haul today: a bread, some lovely flatbreads, two heads of broccoli, a net of kiwi fruit, seven mangoes, a tray of stewing beef, two large sharing bags of crisps, two dented tins of kidney beans, two dented tins of black beans and two VERY dented tins of tomatoes - the latter being only 4p each.

Spent the rest of the afternoon working on the Higman model. All the parts for the roll cage are now made (yay!) and I'm doing the last two parts for the driver's cab - the dashboard and the gear lever.

Now sat down with a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## mybike (26 Oct 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Bought a couple of walking jackets for half price as “last years colours”



Can't be bad.


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Oct 2022)

Just finished big cup of green tea 🍵


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> You bin down the Old Kent Road or Woolwich?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't make busses like they used to, I remember, when they introduced the Routemaster, saying it was the beginning of the end. (I don't & didn't, but it's a good line.)


I remember the older RTs. They had a heater that looked like a stove behind the driver's cab. And those wind-out rolls of bus tickets that the conductor issued for our pennies.

177 goes along the Queens Road to Peckham, so misses the OKR. (Unless it's being whimsical, announces New Cross bus garage but then decides to terminate at New Cross Gate Station.) I was only trying to get back from Greenwich. I can't remember why I didn't go by bike but had plenty of time to regret it.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2022)

My stomach is gurgling...


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My stomach is gurgling...



Gurgle gurgle 

Time for autumn watch


----------



## Hebe (26 Oct 2022)

We had a big lunch so only just getting hungry.
I will be making another crumble tomorrow. Probably Apple and blackberry as I have eaten most of the plums now…


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> So Richie Sunak has been assembling his cabinet !
> 
> Must be one of those flat pack jobbies .


I thought of you when I saw this....






I haven't tracked down their Hannibal Lectern range yet though.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Oct 2022)

15 minutes until my mad scramble to job #2. really getting tired of working 6 days & 2 nites & driving 400 miles round trip every other weekend to stress out with the remaining parental unit & dysfunctional siblings


----------



## rockyroller (26 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I will be making another crumble tomorrow. Probably Apple and blackberry as I have eaten most of the plums now…



sounds awesome! share pics w/ us if you do?


----------



## Reynard (26 Oct 2022)

Good supper again tonight. Another bowl of the spicy tomato & bean soup, then cold sliced gammon, roasties, chicory salad, apple sauce and a nice dab of mustard on the side.


----------



## Gwylan (26 Oct 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I live in the Lot ( Occitanie region) and since we are talking predators these are the ones l would dearly love to see. I know they are around but they are so wary of humans....and who can blame them. https://www.connexionfrance.com/art...in-Lot-confirmed-where-are-they-in-France-now



Watch out for the HT leads in your car.

My experience was too expensive to share here.


----------



## Gwylan (26 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> You would have struggled to miss us a large group of a dozen oddballs who nicked all the chairs!!
> 
> More than welcome to join us!
> 
> Also if anyone is free our cycling group is restarting weekly from dockfield road, (opposite ase gates) Shipley 10am next Wednesday.



I was paid to show up in Shipley for a while in the 80's. I had to learn the language, that was hard enough. And barm cakes, nearly went native.


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> I was paid to show up in Shipley for a while in the 80's. I had to learn the language, that was hard enough. And barm cakes, nearly went native.


Barm Cakes are from the western side of the Pennines.


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Oct 2022)

Doc Martin was excellent. Good ending.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Barm Cakes are from the western side of the Pennines.



Of course, that's how Barnsley got its name - originally Barmslee, it got its name because it was on the lee side of the barm storms. To this day it's recognised as a place to shelter from barm cakes.


----------



## Gwylan (26 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Barm Cakes are from the western side of the Pennines.



Well, they were openly on sale in Shipley. Filled with amazing hàm


----------



## tyred (26 Oct 2022)

I forgot to turn the hall light off when I went to the theatre

Given the cost of electricity I could be bankruptured!


----------



## classic33 (26 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> I forgot to turn the hall light off when I went to the theatre
> 
> Given the cost of electricity I could be bankruptured!


Maybe it didn't like the dark, so switched itself back on!


----------



## postman (26 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Doc Martin was excellent. Good ending.


He makes good shoes also.


----------



## postman (26 Oct 2022)

The Hockney exhibition at Salts Mill is superb,plus the photographer who i haveforgotten his name,whose show is about the decline of industry in Bradford is a masterpiece.What a great day out.


----------



## tyred (26 Oct 2022)

'Tis time to hit the hay😴


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> He makes good shoes also.



Fine boots, as well. Wore mine out by the later 80's, though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Oct 2022)

I am currently eating General Tso's Chicken, General Tso does not seem to mind. I get such food from a takeaway near where our old shop was, they are still happy to see me, even though the people waiting on you now were children when I was going there in the day.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2022)

Urgh, working out how to make the template for the bodywork on lower half of the driver's cab is doing my head in. It's one of those things that looks deceptively simple, but isn't... I think I'll sleep on it and see if things look a bit more straightforward in the morning.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Oct 2022)

Elon Musk, "Chief Twit" .... c'mon chief, either lose the 'w' or spell it right.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2022)

Morning got woken by the alarm after being awake for a spell during the night.
Dark and not raining here
Garden birds have been fed and first cuppa is brewing


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2022)

Morning .
It is dark here . I just looked out of the window and it looks wet outside so I'm assuming that it is raining .


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2022)

Well first cuppa went down well
You can call me smelly later but i am not showering today 
First cuppa was ok


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well first cuppa went down well
> You can call me smelly later but i am not showering today
> First cuppa was ok



I had a little jog so definitely needed a bath on return. It is so mild


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2022)

☔


----------



## Speicher (27 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well first cuppa went down well
> You can call me smelly later but i am not showering today
> First cuppa was ok



I could call you late for dinner!


----------



## Speicher (27 Oct 2022)

Now I can call you a taxi, and you can leave in a minute, or a minute and a huff.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2022)

Here are 2 of the Christmas tree decorations that I'm working on . It is based on prehistoric creatures and recycling. The cardboard Pteranodon will be mad





e from an aluminium drinks can .


----------



## tyred (27 Oct 2022)

Seen a white rabbit going hopping up the pavement this morning when out on my walk this morning. Someone's pet must have escaped. I hope they get it again and it doesn't get flattened by a car.


----------



## Speicher (27 Oct 2022)

A mad Pteranodon? Whatever next? 
Are you going to make a Doyouthinkshesawus?


----------



## postman (27 Oct 2022)

Day three of painting church hall room is not going well.I am still in my pyjamas and scoffing breakfast it might be a late day.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2022)

Strange co-inkidink.. No1 daughter + grandkids are going to a dinosaur park on Crete this morning. In fact, they phoned me from the bus to say that they're on the way about ½ an hour ago 🦕


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> A mad Pteranodon? Whatever next?
> Are you going to make a Doyouthinkshesawus?



It will be mad when it sees how my worms came out !


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I had a little jog so definitely needed a bath on return. It is so mild



Certainly is and well done with the jog .



Speicher said:


> I could call you late for dinner!



Never late for food me


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2022)

Not being controversial or sexist but just watched a small lady have 3 attempts at reversing the large BMW car she was driving into a regular car park bay only to find out that when she tried to get out she couldn't open the door enough, she found two empty bays and parked right in the middle of both


----------



## mybike (27 Oct 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Just finished big cup of green tea 🍵



Just started my first mug of,


----------



## tyred (27 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not being controversial or sexist but just watched a small lady have 3 attempts at reversing the large BMW car she was driving into a regular car park bay only to find out that when she tried to get out she couldn't open the door enough, she found two empty bays and parked right in the middle of both



Drivers of large German cars often seem to take two spots. My uncle always does this with his Audi so nobody can dent it opening doors and considers it his right to do so.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Oct 2022)

Dryish day so far and the wind has gone down.
Holiday house has parked his glass bin right up against my car. I could reverse out but being perverse the bin now blocks his gateway instead.
I am trying to find out about a monument which overlooked the bay but mysteriously toppled down the cliff face some years ago. Even somebody who wrote a booklet about such local monuments cannot remember but will find out. That is how local memory of events and local history just disappears as there are so few left here who know any real history of the town. There are lots of fairy stories but real events seem to vanish.

Apparently you have to change any postage stamps you have for ones with a bar code before 31st January next year or they become invalid.
Local post office cannot do this but you have to download a form from Royal Mail which you then post to them and get new stamps in return. Shower of crooks make it as complicated as possible in the hope nobody bothers.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Finally some of the greyness is going
Green bin has been emptied


----------



## Asa Post (27 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Apparently you have to change any postage stamps you have for ones with a bar code before 31st January next year or they become invalid.
> Local post office cannot do this but you have to download a form from Royal Mail which you then post to them and get new stamps in return. Shower of crooks make it as complicated as possible in the hope nobody bothers.



I did it weeks ago. It was very easy.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Oct 2022)

Catch up time. 
Heading to Leeds today.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Oct 2022)

Just approaching Ely and seen a Stratotanker in the distance heading for Mildenhall


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2022)

Very mild, occasionally sunny and rather blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Did not sleep well - the old grey cells were too busy unpicking the problem of the Higman's bodywork - so feel like a bit of a grumpy bag today. Cleared up some of my tomato plants this morning, have done a load of laundry and have washed my hair with a raspberry scented shampoo bar.

I think the night of dodgy sleep was worth it, because on the face of it, I might have solved the problem that was bugging me. In the process, I have liberated an empty washing up liquid bottle from the recycling bin, as the sides seem to have the sort of gentle curvature that I'm looking for. I have a couple of options here, so if one idea won't work, the other one just might do. Nothing ventured, nothing gained, and if all else fails, I still have that sheet of wire mesh that I bought in the model shop the other week.

Downside of that is it was rather spendy - £2.80 for an A5-sized piece, whereas the washing up liquid bottle and the cereal box would otherwise head back into the recycling.

Have to take the Skud for its MOT this afternoon. Am dropping it off at the garage, and going to have a nice walk around the local nature reserve while the mechanics do their thing.

It is time for luncheon.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Oct 2022)

Sneaky quick pint while Fondo minor gets a haircut, lovely.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2022)

I'm soon going to be eating Birthday Cake 🎂


----------



## Illaveago (27 Oct 2022)

The sun has finally come out here .
I have been doing a bit of work on the main helmet . It is progressing slowly . It's looking a bit like a very large baked been tin with a domed end .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2022)

There's a lass who sells the Big Issue outside Sainsbury's. As she's genuinely friendly, I usually pay for one but don't take one. Today, with my ONS voucher in my pocket, I offered to buy her a coffee from the Starbucks alongside.

She wanted a caramel frappucino but when I got served the waitress asked whether I wanted it with or without coffee. So I had to go back out and check. Coffee really shouldn't be so stupidly complicated.

Anyhow, I'm back to having higher level antibodies. They were just ordinary antibodies last month.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm soon going to be eating Birthday Cake 🎂


Not too much, save some for later.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not too much, save some for later.



It's mine... All mine I tell you!!


----------



## rockyroller (27 Oct 2022)

anyone else old enough to remember "Beatle boots" & wigs? or was that just a U.S. thing?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2022)

The sun's out


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> anyone else old enough to remember "Beatle boots" & wigs? or was that just a U.S. thing?



Never heard of it


----------



## rockyroller (27 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not being controversial or sexist but just watched a small lady have 3 attempts at reversing the large BMW car she was driving into a regular car park bay only to find out that when she tried to get out she couldn't open the door enough, she found two empty bays and parked right in the middle of both



*sigh*


----------



## rockyroller (27 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The sun's out



rejoice!


----------



## rockyroller (27 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Coffee really shouldn't be so stupidly complicated.




View: https://youtu.be/d3U-edWobpw


----------



## rockyroller (27 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm soon going to be eating Birthday Cake 🎂



happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## rockyroller (27 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Just approaching Ely and seen a Stratotanker in the distance heading for Mildenhall



flying low?


----------



## Jenkins (27 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> flying low?



No - I was on the train at ground level 😁


The Stratotanker was on what looked to be final approach on Flightradar24 when I checked to see what it was, so probably less than 1000ft.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Oct 2022)

That's lunch dealt with, a quick wander around to find the venue for my next visit here in November them off to the hotel.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (27 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Watch out for the HT leads in your car.
> 
> My experience was too expensive to share here.



Wolves ate the HT leads ?


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> anyone else old enough to remember "Beatle boots" & wigs? or was that just a U.S. thing?



Nope


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> happy birthday!!!!!!



Thank you. It's my 'quite old' birthday... 👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> anyone else old enough to remember "Beatle boots" & wigs? or was that just a U.S. thing?



I can only remember Jesus Boots, which were sandals. Beatle boots seem to be what we call Chelsea Boots.


----------



## postman (27 Oct 2022)

Right if i was in charge of decorating the church,i would sack myself.Got in at 10-30 and even though the second coat looks ok its a bit patchy but its not getting a third coat.So i black glossed the woodwork and moved in to the corridor,oh boy door frames about nine inches wide with wide decrative moulding skirting board with central heating piping attached plus cabling from phones internet,its been a bloody nightmare,so tomorrow i am stopping at a certain door and calling the otherside a different job for another time,its too big for one person.I have bitten off more than i can chew.It was suggested black gloss on to existing paint,i tried black over old white chipped paint NO CHANCE the bit i tried looked awful,so i went out and bought some dark grey undercoat and turps,when that runs out tomorrow thats how far undercoating will go.Next week i will start glossing.Then a rest.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can only remember Jesus Boots, which were sandals. Beatle boots seem to be what we call Chelsea Boots.



And Brothel Creepers, but they were Teddy Boys footwear, weren't they? 🤔


----------



## postman (27 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I can only remember Jesus Boots, which were sandals. Beatle boots seem to be what we call Chelsea Boots.


Jesus sandals were those open toed things,we had winkle pickers instead of Chelsea boots,they were more posh your best ones they had a squared off toe i think.


----------



## rockyroller (27 Oct 2022)

usual receptionist at the gym seems gone, as are the candles for sale. gee I wonder if she made them


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2022)

The Skud passed its MOT with two advisories - one on the mucky headlights (something's gotten inside them) and one on the exhaust. Not over bad for a 20 year old car.

While that was going on, I had a lovely walk with a friend and her dogs around the community orchard and nature reserve. We ate a good few Dr Harvey apples between us, and the doggos got the cores. I also found some more walnuts...

Just chilling now with a  and a chocolate biskit, and then in an hour or so I have to take the parental for her covid booster. I'm going to see if I can blag one for myself too.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Oct 2022)

It’s been a very mild October day


----------



## Jameshow (27 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> Right if i was in charge of decorating the church,i would sack myself.Got in at 10-30 and even though the second coat looks ok its a bit patchy but its not getting a third coat.So i black glossed the woodwork and moved in to the corridor,oh boy door frames about nine inches wide with wide decrative moulding skirting board with central heating piping attached plus cabling from phones internet,its been a bloody nightmare,so tomorrow i am stopping at a certain door and calling the otherside a different job for another time,its too big for one person.I have bitten off more than i can chew.It was suggested black gloss on to existing paint,i tried black over old white chipped paint NO CHANCE the bit i tried looked awful,so i went out and bought some dark grey undercoat and turps,when that runs out tomorrow thats how far undercoating will go.Next week i will start glossing.Then a rest.



Sounds like you need a working party? No one should have to do that on your own unless paid. 

Could you find another church up the road to help you?


----------



## postman (27 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Sounds like you need a working party? No one should have to do that on your own unless paid.
> 
> Could you find another church up the road to help you?


I am part of a team of volunteers,i am the oldest 72.So being retired i have said i will go in through the week days.We normally do a saturday every month,but its going to take forever that way.But with it being a church hall every thing is bigger,i even need steps to paint the top of the door frames,and i am six foot four.Plus its been neglected for years.Mrs P says have not listened properly its a refresh not a full on first class job, that will come later when funds from certain charities is forth coming.But me being me its got to be done right first time or its a waste of time.Anyway onward and upward and i will change my idea of finishing time scale.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Oct 2022)

Having fish and chips and beer in about 30 mins 😋


----------



## oldwheels (27 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> And Brothel Creepers, but they were Teddy Boys footwear, weren't they? 🤔



They had thick crepe soles I seem to remember. Never had any myself as never seemed to get into any kind of current fashion unless the student uniform of blazer with breast pocket badge, tie and undergrad scarf. The colour to which these faded indicated the age and also which shop you had used. The cheaper shop ( Paisley’s I think) turned vaguely green but Forsyth which was more expensive developed an orange tint. I still have a blazer badge which still looks gold colour.


----------



## postman (27 Oct 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Having fish and chips and beer in about 30 mins 😋


No the beer is supposed to be in the batter,mind you hang on i like your idea better.Why should the fish have all the fun,mind you dont drink like a fish.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2022)

Time to feed the cats, then time to take the parental for a covid booster.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> No the beer is supposed to be in the batter,mind you hang on i like your idea better.Why should the fish have all the fun,mind you dont drink like a fish.



Beer poured, a German craft one


----------



## postman (27 Oct 2022)

Last night as i left Georges home,we noticed Police activity three doors up,i noticed the front door off its hinges the house in darkness.The Police car actually backed up on to the drive.Well George came round while i was playing at painting.The lady had died a few days before,her brother could not get a response via phone so called round last night.He called the police when he could not gain entry,sadly she was found dead.She lived alone for many years after her wonderdul husband died with cancer.She was a very very private person and kept herself to her self,sad really .I hope she did not suffer she was found on the floor.Reunited with her husband tonight.


----------



## postman (27 Oct 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Beer poured, a German craft one


Dont stop at a crafty one have a couple.


----------



## Hebe (27 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> sounds awesome! share pics w/ us if you do?







although not actually vertical…



postman said:


> He makes good shoes also.





Gravity Aided said:


> Fine boots, as well. Wore mine out by the later 80's, though.



I have black DM boots with red roses and red laces. The girl has green DMs.


----------



## postman (27 Oct 2022)

George told me a story last night.We have a little local corner shop.They work very long hours.They have only been their about four months.Anyway on his camera in the shop he saw three girls pocket sweets,then they tried to leave without paying.He challenged them they denied it.So he locked the door and said ring home and get your parents or i ring the police.So three sets of parents come down ,two go mad and pay up.The third denies her daughter has done anything wrong.Its on camera,so pay up or i ring the police.Well because the other two owned up she coughed up.He then banned all six from his shop.Times are hard enough without losing stock to shoplifters.The guy and his wife are open till nine at night and later at the weekend.


----------



## postman (27 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> View attachment 666041
> 
> although not actually vertical…
> 
> ...


Our daughter has the most amazing Dr M's.Mother in law said she ought to wear proper shoes whatever proper shoes were.Anyway at the mil's funeral i said daughter must wear her Docs she did and i bet mil was looking down laughing.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2022)

17 degrees at 8pm and nearly November , who say's global warming is not a thing


----------



## rockyroller (27 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> View attachment 666041
> 
> although not actually vertical…


THANK YOU! YUM!


----------



## Hebe (27 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Thank you. It's my 'quite old' birthday... 👍


Happy birthday! Hope it’s been a good one. 🎂🎉


----------



## Gwylan (27 Oct 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Wolves ate the HT leads ?



No, some other furry little tyke.
Car no start. Quick get taxi 
Late for plane, missed plane.
Eventually arrive HK, one day late
Client pissed, argue over fee.

Still have to fix car.
Return home.
Guy in car parts store laughed when I wanted a set of HT leads.

Shares the intelligence that 3 other cars in my street got done that night.
The little bu$$ers like the smell of the particular material used make the leads 
Then sells me a can of repellent.

Furry little blighters have a lot to answer for.


----------



## Hebe (27 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> THANK YOU! YUM!



There’s half left for tomorrow and a bit of cream too


----------



## Gwylan (27 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> Jesus sandals were those open toed things,we had winkle pickers instead of Chelsea boots,they were more posh your best ones they had a squared off toe i think.



Plus ça change


----------



## Gwylan (27 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Seen a white rabbit going hopping up the pavement this morning when out on my walk this morning. Someone's pet must have escaped. I hope they get it again and it doesn't get flattened by a car.



We had a white rabbit for a while. But that was 20 years ago. Your one probably not ours


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Happy birthday! Hope it’s been a good one. 🎂🎉



Thank you. Busy, but fun.. And cake, too 😁


----------



## Gwylan (27 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Dryish day so far and the wind has gone down.
> Holiday house has parked his glass bin right up against my car. I could reverse out but being perverse the bin now blocks his gateway instead.
> I am trying to find out about a monument which overlooked the bay but mysteriously toppled down the cliff face some years ago. Even somebody who wrote a booklet about such local monuments cannot remember but will find out. That is how local memory of events and local history just disappears as there are so few left here who know any real history of the town. There are lots of fairy stories but real events seem to vanish.
> 
> ...



What was the contract that you made with the post office when you gave them money for the future opportunity to access their service?
Can they change the conditions after the event?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Thank you. It's my 'quite old' birthday... 👍



Oops, missed this. Happy birthday and stuff. I'm not a big cake guy so you can have mine.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2022)

I made a note and then forgot...

Happy Cake Day @PeteXXX


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2022)

Parental unit all boostered up.

I'm eligible for a jab too, but too young to get one via the quack. Eh oh, book online it is, then... F*ck knows where they'll send me - a friend ended up having to go to Warboys...


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2022)

Happy birthday @PeteXXX 
It's my Friday today


----------



## Jameshow (27 Oct 2022)

Loving my £15 walking shoes! 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40291837...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> What was the contract that you made with the post office when you gave them money for the future opportunity to access their service?
> Can they change the conditions after the event?


Usual "contract" is for use with the relevant monarchs sideview portrait on them. A change of monarch requires a change of stamp.


----------



## Gwylan (27 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Usual "contract" is for use with the relevant monarchs sideview portrait on them. A change of monarch requires a change of stamp.



No it's about the qr code being added.


----------



## dave r (27 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Loving my £15 walking shoes!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/40291837...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY



They look decent, shame they haven't got my size.


----------



## classic33 (27 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> No it's about the qr code being added.


You'll find that the current stamps, without the QR code, can now be used until the end of January. 
The change and expiry date, were reviewed in the light of recent events.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Plus ça change



...plus c'est la même chaussure.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2022)

Thank you for my birthday & cake day wishes... 🎂


----------



## Jameshow (27 Oct 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16571228...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
One for Reynard!


----------



## tyred (27 Oct 2022)

I just realised I forgot to take my library book back this evening


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16571228...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> One for Reynard!



Mmmmm, I *AM* a Spedeworth gal though... 

Although a Brisca F2 is the same-ish thing as a Spedeworth Superstox.


----------



## Reynard (27 Oct 2022)

Watched Question Time because Madam Poppy was draped over the remote and I didn't have the heart to move her. That's an hour of my life I won't get back.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> I just realised I forgot to take my library book back this evening


Is the fine the same for the first week the book is overdue, or a daily increase/amount?


----------



## tyred (28 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is the fine the same for the first week the book is overdue, or a daily increase/amount?



I don't know to be honest.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> I don't know to be honest.


Picture taken and placed on the "wall of shame". As happened to me* when my cousin was late taking mine back.

*My name on the ticket along with his picture on the wall. Caused a bit of confusion.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2022)

Just made myself a


----------



## DCLane (28 Oct 2022)

Twice this week I've ridden into work and the shirt I brought with me hasn't fitted, being too small despite the same size as others that do fit. And no, I've not taught naked or in lycra; I keep an emergency 'spare' 

So this evening I've tried on all my work shirts (I've a lot  ). I discovered that the culprits were several Ted Baker shirts which had different sizing despite the labels all showing size 2. Ten Ted Baker size 2's (Small) that are size 1 (XS) in reality to go onto eBay tomorrow.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Oct 2022)

Another very good evening of live music. I think I could spend most of my time at the Brudenell Social Club if I lived in the area.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Another very good evening of live music. I think I could spend most of my time at the Brudenell Social Club if I lived in the area.


There's a shop, all closed up for a few years now, not far from there. There's been odd goings on reported, both before they closed it up and after.

People seen appearing/disappearing through old bricked up doorways, that sort of thing. Be careful!!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2022)

Just got time for a ride before granddaughter sitting duties commence


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Thank you for my birthday & cake day wishes... 🎂



I hope you had a Happy Birthday yesterday .


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16571228...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> One for Reynard!



How to they get out of that in a hurry ? Do they practice with Scottish dancing ?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I hope you had a Happy Birthday yesterday .



Thank you 😊


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> I just realised I forgot to take my library book back this evening


Did you take it out in October 1938 ?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2022)

Morning.
Glorious weather here . Grey , wind and rain !


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2022)

Just brilliant !
After getting all fired up in designing and making prototypes of dinosaurs my wife now wants to revert to her original idea of endangered species ! I think !  I'm not too sure ! . I must say that it didn't inspire me that much ! 
Now I will have to think of other things !
I can't see why she couldn't use the dinosaurs and present day animals as a contrast ? We know that these are gone ! This is what will happen to these if we are not careful !


----------



## oldwheels (28 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> What was the contract that you made with the post office when you gave them money for the future opportunity to access their service?
> Can they change the conditions after the event?



It was a longtime ago and we used to sell stamps in our shop as people who bought postcards often wanted stamps as well.
Some of them probably date from those days as we kept any leftover when we retired. Hardly ever use stamps anyway now as most communication is electronic.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> I don't know to be honest.



My local library does not bother about minor details like that so long as you do not take too many liberties.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2022)

Home now after a joint ride and walk home . 
Granddaughter has already arrived and is playing Sylvainen families


----------



## oldwheels (28 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> How to they get out of that in a hurry ? Do they practice with Scottish dancing ?



What on earth is Scottish dancing?


----------



## oldwheels (28 Oct 2022)

Happy birthday to Pete.

Wet and windy here today and warnings of flooding.
It is getting difficult to prise myself out of bed these days which is not my usual habit as I have always been an early riser in the past.
Nothing planned but may make some pancakes later. I used to do that sometimes in the evening assisted by a dram or two but have to forego the drams nowadays.
GP phoned as I got bloods done on Tuesday but he is not too happy about the results and I have to change some of my longer term medication which could be causing problems.
Having had a covid infection just before the samples being taken could influence things as well but I forgot to mention that and no idea if the nurse added that to my records.
More samples in a couple of weeks.


----------



## pawl (28 Oct 2022)

Chesterfield live News report 
Drug dealer arrested by police found to have crack up his bum for two days.what’s so amazing about that.I’ve had one up mine for eighty one years


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2022)

Finally time for some breakfast a two types of cereal and a small orange


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Happy birthday to Pete.



Thank you 😊


----------



## DCLane (28 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> What on earth is Scottish dancing?



I presume they mean this:



Not that most people _actually_ do that in normality on your island? Or is this what it's like every afternoon?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> What on earth is Scottish dancing?



Probably what they do in Corby on a Saturday night...


----------



## rockyroller (28 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> There’s half left for tomorrow and a bit of cream too



oh interesting, we use ice cream sometimes


----------



## rockyroller (28 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Parental unit all boostered up.
> 
> I'm eligible for a jab too, but too young to get one via the quack. Eh oh, book online it is, then... F*ck knows where they'll send me - a friend ended up having to go to Warboys...



yeah it's a whole thing here too. I've been using the CVS pharmacy website but it's pretty involved


----------



## rockyroller (28 Oct 2022)

ok it's Friday morning, I'm looking forward to Saturday night when I'll be home & tucked into my own bed again


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2022)

I'm off to work soon. Still, it's my only day on shift this week


----------



## dave r (28 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Chesterfield live News report
> Drug dealer arrested by police found to have crack up his bum for two days.what’s so amazing about that.I’ve had one up mine for eighty one years



I always feel sorry for the copper dealing with it when they hide drugs up their arses, can't be pleasant to deal with.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Oct 2022)

postman said:


> Dont stop at a crafty one have a couple.



I only have a couple on Sat, other days I only have the one.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Oct 2022)

Happy birthday @PeteXXX ! Many happy returns of the day!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Oct 2022)

Popped out for a walk before postman due as expecting parcel. Postman came whilst I was out. Why do they come much earlier than usual when you’re expecting something?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2022)

New bits purchased to get my Pollard back on the road 😊


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2022)

Currently testing and sorting the used lights in the store. Most of them seem to be duds so it will soon be time to frighten the accounts department again...


----------



## oldwheels (28 Oct 2022)

Onl


DCLane said:


> I presume they mean this:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that most people _actually_ do that in normality on your island? Or is this what it's like every afternoon?




Only ever seen that at Highland Games and is just an ego trip for mothers and wee girls.
At community dances it is much more rumbustious versions of Country Dancing particularly as the evening wears on and alcohol has some effect on coordination.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Oct 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Popped out for a walk before postman due as expecting parcel. Postman came whilst I was out. Why do they come much earlier than usual when you’re expecting something?



The flip side is waiting in and they come much later than you expect.


----------



## mybike (28 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> There’s half left for tomorrow and a bit of cream too



Have ice cream on top, crumble gets stuck to ice cream - crunchy ice cream.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2022)

Warm, mostly sunny and somewhat blustery here chez Casa Reynard, with showers lurking in the area.

Slept a bit too well (oops). After a lot of running around this week doing stuff for the parental, I decided that I was going to have a "me day" today, so I spent the morning prepping some of the parts of the Higman model for ready for priming and painting. They're some of the first parts I made, so there was a good bit of filing, filling and sanding to do. Have resorted to wearing a face mask, because the dust is making me sneeze and has given me a very dribbly nose.

The washing up liquid bottle ended up being a bit of a bust as it was too small for the size of panels I needed to make, so I will have a rummage in the recycling wheelie bin for a 4 pint milk bottle and see if that's any better.

I've also done some writing. I've moved onto the next chapter even though I'd not entirely finished the one before - it's a slightly different segment of the story, so it doesn't matter that there's a break. I just wanted a change of scenery for a bit. I'm now having fun with the reaction of one of my characters to a book which includes a photograph of topless grid girls.  The existence of the photo is based on a very real story involving Gerry Marshall and a Castrol promotional shoot... 

I might pootle back to the community orchard later, seeings there's still a reasonable amount of both Murfitt's Seedlings and Cottenham Seedlings left, as well as the Dr Harveys that my friend and I scrumped. And there's a bumper crop of Lord Burleighs, which is a keeping dessert apple.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Jameshow (28 Oct 2022)

Making progress on Santa sleigh!


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2022)

Sold a bike.

Say what you like about our rather traditional culture, but teenagers are possessed of the ability to deal with social situations with people of other generations. They are also respected for it.


----------



## pawl (28 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> I always feel sorry for the copper dealing with it when they hide drugs up their arses, can't be pleasant to deal with.



Especially when the poor copper gets shouted at by his Sargent to hurry up lad get your finger out


----------



## mybike (28 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Currently testing and sorting the used lights in the store. Most of them seem to be duds so it will soon be time to frighten the accounts department again...



What are the requirements for selling bikes in Germany?


----------



## Hebe (28 Oct 2022)

Time to go into town to buy some wedding anniversary fizz


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> No, some other furry little tyke.
> Car no start. Quick get taxi
> Late for plane, missed plane.
> Eventually arrive HK, one day late
> ...



Life gets tedious at times don't it


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2022)

Ohh managed to win some lightly used Shimano winter ROAD boots on ebay. Bid a day or two ago and forgot about it. Only £40, but these are £150 new. I've already got Shimano MTB Winter boots and they are the dogs danglies !


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2022)

The sun is shining
The Pollard is fixed
Life is good


----------



## rockyroller (28 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> grid girls



had to look that up *A hostess at a motor racing event*

thank you


----------



## rockyroller (28 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Time to go into town to buy some wedding anniversary fizz



congratulations!  how long has it been?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2022)

I've just come back from a ride over to my brother's and back . 12 miles . It is sunny but there was a strong head wind on the way out on a couple of the lanes that I had to go down . I thought I had better take advantage of the weather and do a bit of exercise .


----------



## rockyroller (28 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Making progress on Santa sleigh!



whoa! that is enormous!


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a gammon sandwich (with a dab of mustard), a minneola, a pear and two 

Trip to the community orchard has been put back till tomorrow - am taking advantage of the warm and sunny weather to prime some parts for the Higman. I've also dismembered a plastic milk bottle.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> had to look that up *A hostess at a motor racing event*
> 
> thank you



And in the 1970s & 1980s, could be quite scantily clad...


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> What are the requirements for selling bikes in Germany?



I tend to insist on getting money for them.

To be legal on the road:

Lights; used to be dynamo lights only, now 'attached' lights, and a continual back light either using a capacitor or battery.
Reflectors front and rear, also in wheels and pedals,
I think at least one brake on the front wheel, possibly at least a back pedal brake on the back (We always have this but I'm not sure if I have to)
Theoretically I think Mudguards are mandatory.

Of course MTB's and racers don't have most of these: racers under a certain weight are exempt and MTB's have a sticker saying they're not technically road legal, but unless it's night time I've never heard of anyone getting pulled over.


----------



## Hebe (28 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> congratulations!  how long has it been?



Thank you! 16 years. As Mr Hebe just said, it feels like forever and five minutes simultaneously.


----------



## Hebe (28 Oct 2022)

I really like the crumble and ice cream suggestions, thank you!


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Thank you! 16 years. As Mr Hebe just said, it feels like forever and five minutes simultaneously.



Happy anniversary xxx 

A pair of cat show friends (they have Birmans) are also celebrating their 16th wedding anniversary today.  So I'm kind of seeing double right now


----------



## postman (28 Oct 2022)

Argh no more,i effing hate this Amazon Fire tablet.I would not wish it on my worst enemy.Hurry up Xmas when i can smash this up with my lump hammer and play wirh my chromebook Santa is bringing me,which i already have ,i bought it a few weeks back as it had £20 off.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> What on earth is Scottish dancing?



That sort of tip toeing between swords at speed !


----------



## oldwheels (28 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> That sort of tip toeing between swords at speed !



Done usually by wee girls with pushy and competitive mothers. It was probably invented by Sir Walter Scott who invented all sorts of ersatz so called Scottish “ traditions” to please the visiting English/German king of the time.


----------



## Jameshow (28 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> whoa! that is enormous!



8x4 basic footprint with runners and mudguards extras 2 x 350kg axles on 50mm x50mm chassis. Copied from another local design.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2022)

I have a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Done usually by wee girls with pushy and competitive mothers. It was probably invented by Sir Walter Scott who invented all sorts of ersatz so called Scottish “ traditions” to please the visiting English/German king of the time.



Although sword dancing in various guises has a long history stretching back to antiquity.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Although sword dancing in various guises has a long history stretching back to antiquity.



True but not something I have ever taken seriously probably due to the artificial nature of the current kind.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2022)

I trod on Madam Poppy's tail. Didn't realise she was behind me when I turned around to drop the empty cat food pouch in the sink.

I've just spent the last five minutes apologising to her...


----------



## slowmotion (28 Oct 2022)

I discovered a dry roasted peanut in my right shoe.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2022)

Another episode of Friends


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2022)

The last of the spicy tomato & bean soup for supper, plus a veggie fry-up of halloumi, an egg, mushrooms, baked beans, two slices of wholemeal toast and a


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Warm, mostly sunny and somewhat blustery here chez Casa Reynard, with showers lurking in the area.
> 
> Slept a bit too well (oops). After a lot of running around this week doing stuff for the parental, I decided that I was going to have a "me day" today, so I spent the morning prepping some of the parts of the Higman model for ready for priming and painting. They're some of the first parts I made, so there was a good bit of filing, filling and sanding to do. Have resorted to wearing a face mask, because the dust is making me sneeze and has given me a very dribbly nose.
> 
> ...


You don't think this would be going over the top?


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Time to go into town to buy some wedding anniversary fizz



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kw2eL_1jnfA


----------



## tyred (28 Oct 2022)

I'm wondering why Hallowe'en is no longer spelt with an apostrophe like it was when I was at school. Surely it should have an apostrophe 🤔


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I discovered a dry roasted peanut in my right shoe.


Anything in the other shoe?


----------



## slowmotion (28 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Anything in the other shoe?



Last time I checked, only my left foot, a sock, and some sawdust.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Last time I checked, only my left foot, a sock, and some sawdust.


Give it time.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Done usually by wee girls with pushy and competitive mothers. It was probably invented by Sir Walter Scott who invented all sorts of ersatz so called Scottish “ traditions” to please the visiting English/German king of the time.



And I bet he was chuff-chuffed to have a railway station named after one of his novels in return!


----------



## tyred (28 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And I bet he was chuff-chuffed to have a railway station named after one of his novels in return!



Supposedly the only railway station in the world named after a fictional character.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Give it time.



What are you expecting, mushrooms????


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2022)

slowmotion said:


> What are you expecting, mushrooms????


Your shoes can't be that bad!


----------



## slowmotion (28 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Your shoes can't be that bad!



I was guessing that the sawdust might start composting and create a perfect environment for our 'shroomy friends.


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I was guessing that the sawdust might start composting and create a perfect environment for our 'shroomy friends.


And your feet, in the shoes, will help in keeping them in the dark?


----------



## slowmotion (28 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> And your feet, in the shoes, will help in keeping them in the dark?



Genius!

Edit: ..or perhaps I should say "Magic".


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2022)

I can't believe our mundane luck!!! There's a full size Trebuchet on sale for a mere £100,000!
~Blimey, that's cheap~







I'm sure we could scrape up enough to buy it between ourselves and when we have scones or green tomatoes or stuff we share it around


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Genius!


Who knows, a whole new type of mushroom. And an entirely new meaning for "foot fungus".


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I can't believe our mundane luck!!! There's a full size Trebuchet on sale for a mere £100,000!
> ~Blimey, that's cheap~
> 
> View attachment 666185
> ...


Would the fact it's not working help lower the price. We'd have to have a working one!


----------



## slowmotion (28 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Who knows, a whole new type of mushroom. And an entirely new meaning for "foot fungus".


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Oct 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I was guessing that the sawdust might start composting and create a perfect environment for our 'shroomy friends.



Which, compacted, would make good toe stools.


----------



## slowmotion (28 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Which, compacted, would make good toe stools.



Oh dear, oh dear....


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2022)

Question Time
Has there ever been three Australian drivers in F1, at the same time?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Would the fact it's not working help lower the price. We'd have to have a working one!



Surely we have the skills between us to fix it? 
What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Reynard (28 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Question Time
> Has there ever been three Australian drivers in F1, at the same time?



Not that I can think of... The closest I come is Jack Brabham (aussie), Bruce McLaren (aussie) and Denny Hulme (kiwi)


----------



## classic33 (28 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Surely we have the skills between us to fix it?
> What could possibly go wrong?


We can rebuild it, faster, stronger, further...

But it's the lowering of the sale price if it's sold in non-working condition.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> I presume they mean this:
> 
> Not that most people _actually_ do that in normality on your island? Or is this what it's like every afternoon?



Is that the Scots answer to the All Blacks haka?


----------



## Jenkins (28 Oct 2022)

Covid booster & flu jab on Saturday morning, plus I need to go to the Post Ofice to collect a parcel that couldn't be delivered this morning as I was up north and so the back gate was bolted.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2022)

Right, time to put Marcus Archibald back into his pigeonhole in my imagination and call it a night. But before I go to bed, I need to tidy up the modelling detritus on the dining room table or the parental unit will have my guts for garters come the morning...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2022)

I have resolved a few personal technology issues.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2022)

☔


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> ☔



Same here


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Dark outside and raining


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2022)

Missed my early morning ride today 
Hopefully tomorrow's ride will do the job


----------



## Jameshow (29 Oct 2022)

Misty, moody and dreich here! 

Time for park run!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2022)

Looks like the rain is finally stopping
Off to see a bike


----------



## oldwheels (29 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And I bet he was chuff-chuffed to have a railway station named after one of his novels in return!



Not only that but a whole new railway line through the Borders country. Originally to near his home but I think now extended to reach Carlisle. The original line was Beechinged but has now been reinstated.


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Looks like the rain is finally stopping
> Off to see a bike



Another


----------



## oldwheels (29 Oct 2022)

Still supposed to be light rain but not appeared so far. 
The pattern seems to be not too nice early morning but clearing up later. Not been out triking for a few weeks due to feeling rough with covid and still not totally recovered tho' not showing anything on a test.
After missing a vaccination due to aforementioned covid I booked to get it done in Oban as did a lot of other people. Now they announce a drop in session locally after everybody has booked elsewhere.


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2022)

Wet one in North Wales - change from last weekend when we fell very lucky with the 'boys' MTB weekend. Still warm, nd MrsF planning a dip in the sea later with the local swimming group.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2022)

Morning .
It is light grey here with some light areas breaking through the cloud . The ground and cars are wet but at least it isn't raining.
I might be back on making decoration things later .


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I can't believe our mundane luck!!! There's a full size Trebuchet on sale for a mere £100,000!
> ~Blimey, that's cheap~
> 
> View attachment 666185
> ...



Apparently it is not in working order. I am sure that @Reynard and @Andy in Germany will have that sorted very quickly.


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Which, compacted, would make good toe stools.



Do you know mushrooms talk?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Apparently it is not in working order. I am sure that @Reynard and @Andy in Germany will have that sorted very quickly.



Yes, with @Illaveago planishing the metalwork


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Yes, with @Illaveago planishing the metalwork



Of course, how could I forget that? 

Warwick is just over an hour's drive from here, should I hire a van?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2022)

A Cycle Chat group project.

I wonder if it could be connected to speed cameras?


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2022)

Time for my coffee I think!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Of course, how could I forget that?
> 
> Warwick is just over an hour's drive from here, should I hire a van?



It'll need to be a _big _van!


----------



## Hebe (29 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Covid booster & flu jab on Saturday morning …✂️✂️…


Just back from my flu jab. “Oh, you’re one of the youngsters“ (made my morning!)


Speicher said:


> Do you know mushrooms talk?


Yes! Like trees?


Speicher said:


> Time for my coffee I think!
> 
> View attachment 666223


There is a lovely story on the bbc website this morning about a Scottish fishing boat that picked up a long eared owl, 100 miles off the coast, fighting with seagulls. Sorry, I don’t have the link.

I love the idea of a community trebuchet!


----------



## gbb (29 Oct 2022)

asda own brand salted butter, used to be £1.85, went up to £2 a few weeks ago, now £2.15 

I do believe supermarkets are profiteering, fuel prices while rising slightly again have fallen significantly....grrrr, blooming supermarkets. Going to Iceland on Tuesday, quite a lot of stuff is cheaper in there plus I get the 10% discount .

I see mushrooms mentioned up posts...saw loads of lovely big field mushrooms yesterday, stopping and picjpking them might have been problematic, they were in a field at the side of the M62


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2022)

fossyant said:


> Another



Yep you can never have enough

An inter family purchase for our granddaughter.


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2022)

I am sure there are peeps on here (in UK) who are getting a pension. Do you have to "claim/apply" for your pension, and when do you start the process?

For decades, the pension age for women has been increasing, finally next year I can start claiming it.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2022)

@Speicher It's a few years since I started getting mine so the process might have changed for the State pension so I wouldn't want to say how it is now. 
With private pensions I think you have to claim fot it then you'll get reams of paperwork to decipher!


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Not only that but a whole new railway line through the Borders country. Originally to near his home but I think now extended to reach Carlisle. The original line was Beechinged but has now been reinstated.



Speaking of railway stations names for Sir Walter Scott writings, this is in the heart of it.



From Wikipedia.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2022)

Midlothian, Illinois, by the way


----------



## Jameshow (29 Oct 2022)

Wet park run, 
Wet horse riding,
Wet dog walking!!! 

Wet, wet, wet


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am sure there are peeps on here (in UK) who are getting a pension. Do you have to "claim/apply" for your pension, and when do you start the process?
> 
> For decades, the pension age for women has been increasing, finally next year I can start claiming it.



My wife just said that they contact you about 3 months before you are due to retire so that you can claim .


----------



## Speicher (29 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just said that they contact you about 3 months before you are due to retire so that you can claim .



Thank you. I will put that in next year's diary. I tried to find out how much my state pension would be, but was told I was too early.



PeteXXX said:


> @Speicher It's a few years since I started getting mine so the process might have changed for the State pension so I wouldn't want to say how it is now.
> With private pensions I think you have to claim fot it then you'll get reams of paperwork to decipher!



My stakeholder (aka private pension) is with Virgin Money and they have always been very helpful. I have put off drawing down anything from that.

My works pension is very tiddley, but pays for a few extras.


----------



## DCLane (29 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Thank you. I will put that in next year's diary. I tried to find out how much my state pension would be, but was told I was too early.



I _thought_ you were significantly younger 

And you can check your state pension contribution level here: https://www.gov.uk/check-state-pension It'll give you an idea of whether it's a full state pension, or how close to it you are.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Midlothian, Illinois, by the way



There are lots of place names all over the world which were used by emigrants to remind them of home.
One local to me is Calgary which is also in Canada.
There seems to be lots of Moscows also as there is one in Ayrshire [Scotland ] and in a book I have just been reading about a cycle trip in USA there is at least one there as well. There is also one I think in England somewhere.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Just back from my flu jab. “Oh, you’re one of the youngsters“ (made my morning!)
> 
> Yes! Like trees?
> 
> ...



The long eared owl is not the first bird they have found. As far as I remember they also had a hawk of some kind a while ago. In my yottie days we often got small birds quite a distance from land who stopped for a rest. Bumble bees were not uncommon and passed us over a mile away from land heading from island shore to mainland shore.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Oct 2022)

47 miles of t shirt spring weather today! I had to remind myself that it is the end of October. I saw a Genesis tour de fer 30 in the flesh as it were today. A beautiful well made thing it is indeed. They didn't have my size but I think if they had I would have succumbed and bought one!


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2022)

Been a lovely warm, breezy and mostly sunny autumnal day here, though there was rain overnight and early doors.

I slept really well, but last night's tinkering with the Higman has given me the sneezies as I ended up having to use some superglue. I've had a bit of a kitchen day today, and if I was really naughty, I'd open the window on the landing and let the aromas waft down the drove to annoy the neighbours... 

Have used the stock from the gammon to make a big pot of split pea and bacon soup, and the diced beef and one of my 4p cans of tomatoes both bought on YS the other day have gone into the beef & chickpea madras that's currently simmering away in the crock pot.

Had cheese on toast, a pear, a minneola and two  for luncheon, and I beat the parental unit in a game of pip lottery. Her minneola only had one pip in it, mine had four! 

Now back to puttering away on the Higman.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Apparently it is not in working order. I am sure that @Reynard and @Andy in Germany will have that sorted very quickly.



Quite possibly 

if it's a community project, I could help with the catering


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2022)

gbb said:


> I see mushrooms mentioned up posts...saw loads of lovely big field mushrooms yesterday, stopping and picjpking them might have been problematic, they were in a field at the side of the M62



I had an onions-in-the-verge moment like that the other day, but they were by the side of the A10, so likewise, I couldn't stop...


----------



## Hebe (29 Oct 2022)

I have a cat dozing on my lap so clearly can’t do anything apart from sit on the sofa


----------



## Jameshow (29 Oct 2022)

Cut finger, tipped over bucket of rank compost peelings, bumped head - gone inside for a cuppa tea!🤕🤕🤕


----------



## Illaveago (29 Oct 2022)

I've been doing a bit of work on my helmet. It is just held together with tape at the moment just to get an idea of what it looks like.

I made a piece with a wired edge today. Never done that before.


----------



## mybike (29 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm wondering why Hallowe'en is no longer spelt with an apostrophe like it was when I was at school. Surely it should have an apostrophe 🤔



And tomorrow is Reformation Day


----------



## mybike (29 Oct 2022)

slowmotion said:


> What are you expecting, mushrooms????



If the Moon is made of green cheese ....


----------



## mybike (29 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I can't believe our mundane luck!!! There's a full size Trebuchet on sale for a mere £100,000!
> ~Blimey, that's cheap~
> 
> View attachment 666185
> ...



Doesn't look particularly mobile.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2022)

Crazy for time of year 18 degree C and not even sunny 
Another day where i have not showered 
that's twice this week


----------



## mybike (29 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Still supposed to be light rain but not appeared so far.
> The pattern seems to be not too nice early morning but clearing up later.



Much the same here, although not particularly light, which is annoying as I'd like a few dry days so I can cut the grass.


----------



## mybike (29 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Crazy for time of year 18 degree C and not even sunny
> Another day where i have not showered
> that's twice this week



Currently 63 outside, I was sitting inside feeling cold - then went outside & felt warmer.


----------



## pawl (29 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Do you know mushrooms talk?



Think it might have been magic mushrooms you may have inadvertently ingested


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2022)

Urgh, my eyes have gone squiffy from painting tiddly details on a 60mm x 10mm part. 

Anyways, now sat down with a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## dave r (29 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> Think it might have been magic mushrooms you may have inadvertently ingested



I thought the mushrooms and the trees talked to each other.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2022)

That's me fully jabbed up for another year - Covid one in the left arm, flu in the right. No side effects (yet) apart from a slightly sore pair of injection areas. To celebrate, I treated myself to a pack of quality pork & herb sausages from the Co-Op and also managed to pick up the parcel from the Post Office.

How can this be almost November? I went out for a decent bike ride this afternoon in 3/4 length shorts and a short sleeved jersey and could have done with my sweat band as well.


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It'll need to be a _big _van!


Not if we fit wheels to it and tow it.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My wife just said that they contact you about 3 months before you are due to retire so that you can claim .


I'll keep an eye out for the postie then.



If they are still around in 7 years time.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Oct 2022)

In the absence of any healthy food, I had a Ginsters peppered steak slice as my post ride recovery snack this afternoon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am sure there are peeps on here (in UK) who are getting a pension. Do you have to "claim/apply" for your pension, and when do you start the process?
> 
> For decades, the pension age for women has been increasing, finally next year I can start claiming it.



I became entitled a couple of years ago. I applied online via the gov.uk website, I think. I was then surprised by getting a phone call from the Pensions Peeps a couple of weeks after to say that my pension had been agreed. It got sorted reasonably quickly but not by default - I had to kick the process into action.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2022)

Lovely supper tonight of split pea & bacon soup, then beef & chickpea madras, basmati rice and spiced greens. 

That's probably one of the best curries I've ever eaten. Deffo making that again.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Jameshow (29 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper tonight of split pea & bacon soup, then beef & chickpea madras, basmati rice and spiced greens.
> 
> That's probably one of the best curries I've ever eaten. Deffo making that again.



Share the recipe!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am sure there are peeps on here (in UK) who are getting a pension. Do you have to "claim/apply" for your pension, and when do you start the process?
> 
> For decades, the pension age for women has been increasing, finally next year I can start claiming it.



There was an option to defer your State Pension for one or more years for a larger payout. 
If I remember correctly, and my maths is quite shoddy, it would take nearly 17 years to be in 'profit' from taking up the option but do your own calculations! 

BTW it's paid weekly or 4 weekly, not monthly. 

This was 5 years ago, so, as I said before, all things may well have changed.


----------



## Reynard (29 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Share the recipe!



I used a 400g tray of diced beef and one can of chickpeas. This is probably enough for 6 portions if doing with extra sides, or 4 without. Cooking time is 8 hours on "low"

Tip can of chopped tomatoes into the crock pot. Brown the beef in a large pan with a couple of tablespoons of oil, a few pieces at the time (otherwise the beef will steam not brown), and drop into the crock pot.

Use the same pan and oil. Sautee a large onion, one fresh red chilli (chopped including seeds), thumb-sized piece of ginger (chopped), four cloves of garlic (chopped), two teaspoons garam masala, two teaspoons curry powder, a teaspoon of nigella seed, a teaspoon of cumin seed, a teaspoon ground coriander, a teaspoon of turmeric and dried kashmiri chillies to taste. When the onions are soft, dump the whole lot into the crock pot.

Use the rinsings from the tomato can to deglaze the pan, and add to the remainder of the ingredients. Also, add in one stock cube - I used chicken. Halfway through the cooking time, throw in the drained chickpeas.


----------



## Jameshow (29 Oct 2022)

Get to bed for the clocks go back!!!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2022)

I off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> I off to bed.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Will you be back in an hour to repeat yourself?


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Oct 2022)

1am again, time for bed.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2022)

Time for a ride


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a ride



Time for a run.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Time for a run.



Enjoy


----------



## DCLane (30 Oct 2022)

Up early for the long trip to Nottingham and then Llangollen for the National Hillclimb. First leg (Nottingham) done.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There was an option to defer your State Pension for one or more years for a larger payout.
> If I remember correctly, and my maths is quite shoddy, it would take nearly 17 years to be in 'profit' from taking up the option but do your own calculations!
> 
> BTW it's paid weekly or 4 weekly, not monthly.
> ...



With inflation running at over 10% I don't think it would be a good idea to delay it .


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2022)

Morning.
It is grey here but dry .
I don't think Georgie understands why he had to wait for an hour for his breakfast this morning . I will try to tell him later today . 
He was pleased to see me , he had a stroke as he brushed past me and went into the living room. Whilst I went to get him his tin of food he laid on the floor waiting for me to rub his head and ears .
He has now bu99ered off somewhere !


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> With inflation running at over 10% I don't think it would be a good idea to delay it .



Probably not, but I don't know what % rate they apply to it now.


----------



## tyred (30 Oct 2022)

I put my watch to the correct time.


----------



## Jameshow (30 Oct 2022)

Has my phone put itself to the new time?

I've it's 8.12am? 

I'm confused!🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Has my phone put itself to the new time?
> 
> I've it's 8.12am?
> 
> I'm confused!🤔🤔🤔



Thank goodness phones, smartwatches, etc all do their own updating. It's so much easier. I only have a couple of things in the house to change plus the car next time I use it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Oct 2022)

Had bacon in crusty bread, mmmmm


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2022)

Back home now 44 glorious miles
Completed in a base layer under my night vision jacket a thin or of walking trousers and fingerless mittens and it's nearly November


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Back home now 44 glorious miles
> Completed in a base layer under my night vision jacket a thin or of walking trousers and fingerless mittens and it's nearly November



Does a night vision jacket help you to see in the dark ?


----------



## oldwheels (30 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> With inflation running at over 10% I don't think it would be a good idea to delay it .



I was 20 years ago but I worked out then that it would not be a good idea to defer my state pension. It meant I could taper off my work income as I was self employed at any rate I chose and I could use any time I wanted to go cycling rather than working.
We did keep the shop going for a while and then had a sale which brought in a fair amount of cash which came in handy. 
My only regret is that I did not 'shoplift' enough to keep me going and I now have to buy things I need.


----------



## Hebe (30 Oct 2022)

Waiting for Hebe Jr to get up and change the oven clock as that will save her having to roll her eyes at my attempt. Been for a run and had a bowl of porridge afterwards.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Oct 2022)

Morning all from a very wet grey Suffolk. It looks like the rain is set in for a while,so I won't be doing much today other than a bit of bike maintenance and radio listening.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2022)

My wristwatch, which has been an hour out all summer, is now showing the correct time again. My oven clock has never shown the correct time since I've been here. Life's too short for fiddling around with it.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Morning all from a very wet grey Suffolk. It looks like the rain is set in for a while,so I won't be doing much today other than a bit of bike maintenance and radio listening.



Kent is wet and grey as well. Went out, came back but will go out for a ride when it brightens up.


----------



## simongt (30 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have a cat dozing on my lap so clearly can’t do anything apart from sit on the sofa


With several cats, that's a wee issue I also have - !


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2022)

It is raining here now .
I am trying to make a Skate out of a cat food aluminium lid . I have glued my Turtle bits together . I need to find a way to reinforce it's carapace which is an aluminium pie dish .


----------



## Hebe (30 Oct 2022)

Our cats have been caught out by the clock change and are still asleep rather than demanding their mid morning snacks


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm wondering why Hallowe'en is no longer spelt with an apostrophe like it was when I was at school. Surely it should have an apostrophe 🤔



Just another example of the sloppy use of the English language , since it is a short hand version of "the evening before All Hallows" or All Saints' day ....if you prefer


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I can't believe our mundane luck!!! There's a full size Trebuchet on sale for a mere £100,000!
> ~Blimey, that's cheap~
> 
> View attachment 666185
> ...



Perhaps the house comes with it


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Oct 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Perhaps the house comes with it









It's quite a big house...


----------



## oldwheels (30 Oct 2022)

Grey sort of day with ferry warnings about possible disruption due to high wind and some of the smaller ones have been cancelled.
Not raining but not very appealing looking outside and certainly not for taking the trike out.
A bit peeved with myself as Kinetics had a used etrike on ebay but I do not really do ebay so missed it and it went for a pretty low price. OTOH why did he not put it on his own web site which I do keep an eye on? 
May have been a load of trouble and he wanted shot of it without having it on his own site.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2022)

Just started raining here
Good job we are there now let's hope it's dry over there 😊


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yep you can never have enough
> 
> An inter family purchase for our granddaughter.
> 
> View attachment 666229



Handed this over earlier and it's had the seal of approval and it's been test ridden around to all the friends to be shown


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2022)

Rather miserable early doors here chez Casa Reynard, but it's turned into a nice autumnal afternoon.

I did not sleep well. Brain too busy trying to work something out. I went walnut furkling this morning - late in the season, I know, but when I took the car for its MOT on Saturday I noticed that there were a load in the local car park in the pile of leaves along the fence. So I popped out this morning and came back with another couple of kilos. 

Been bum parked listening to Arsenal v Forest. 

A nice win for the lads. I had a gammon & mustard sandwich for luncheon, along with a pear, a minneola and two


----------



## Jameshow (30 Oct 2022)

Laid up on the sofa feeling rubbish taken paracetamol and had a short sleep... 

Did covid text but negative. 

Daughter about to cook roast.


----------



## tyred (30 Oct 2022)

A leisurely fifty miles completed. It has been a very overcast day here until the last ten miles or so of my ride when suddenly the clouds lifted to reveal the low-lying winter sun. Riding in those conditions make me nervous for safety reasons and I tried a few different ways to get home but no matter I had to ride towards the sun. Roads are pretty quiet here anyway and the few cars that did overtake gave me much more space than average.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2022)

I have a  and a portuguese custard tart.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Oct 2022)

Bit dark out there?


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2022)

It may be Hallowe'en tomorrow, but I have notices over the past few days that some very strange things are happening in my home. 

Have any of you visited recently without saying so?


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2022)

A question for our sports correspondents. I enjoyed watching the Women's football earlier this year, so I might watch some of the Women's Rugby. 

What basic rules do I need to know? 

I know you have to pass the ball backwards. Why do you have to keep hold of the ball and throw yourself on the ground then slide on the grass for three yards, once you have gone over the line?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 666333
> 
> 
> It's quite a big house...



Ah! I can see that !
No need to see the optician now !


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> A question for our sports correspondents. I enjoyed watching the Women's football earlier this year, so I might watch some of the Women's Rugby.
> 
> What basic rules do I need to know?
> 
> I know you have to pass the ball backwards. Why do you have to keep hold of the ball and throw yourself on the ground then slide on the grass for three yards, once you have gone over the line?



Cos it seems obligatory to showboat... Although I don't think you see it quite so much in the ladies' game. Although I suppose you get a free facial mud pack for dodgy skin when you do it...


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2022)

Paying the price for using superglue the other night, and lots of card glue last night to do some papier mache. I'm now hacking away like a 40-a-day smoker.

Other than taking some photos, I have not worked on the Higman model today.


----------



## Jameshow (30 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Paying the price for using superglue the other night, and lots of card glue last night to do some papier mache. I'm now hacking away like a 40-a-day smoker.
> 
> Other than taking some photos, I have not worked on the Higman model today.
> 
> View attachment 666467



You have inspired me I must finish the model of a Clyde puffer I started during lockdown!


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> You have inspired me I must finish the model of a Clyde puffer I started during lockdown!



I started this during lockdown - using whatever I had to hand. Cereal boxes, mostly...

Oh, and I forgot - the recipe for the Beef & Chickpea Madras also wants a tablespoon of tomato paste in it. Only remembered when I climbed into bed last night LOL


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2022)

Samoan rugby players without their shirts on!


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Samoan rugby players without their shirts on!



A nice view, I take it...


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> A nice view, I take it...



Terrible!  Bare chests of hunky Samoans, whatever next?


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2022)

I do not want to run head first into 200kg (?) of Samoan, however handsome he may be!


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2022)

Well! That Green Space Dark Skies on Country File was wasted on me ! 
You can get a similar effect watching people streaming home at night from a hillside in their cars without going to a wild dark area and creating light pollution !


----------



## Milzy (30 Oct 2022)

I’ve just put some succulents into a terrarium bowl.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Oct 2022)

Another weekend that has gone way too quick


----------



## Illaveago (30 Oct 2022)

I was wondering if a scale model of a TdF rider like the Britain's models could be made from thin brass tubing . I don't fancy paying the prices of them on the bay.


----------



## Bollo (30 Oct 2022)

Mrs Dr B bought me some crocs to replace an old pair of trainers that I’d been using as diy shoes. She’d thrown the trainers in the bin 😡. I hate crocs, but I also know which battles are worth fighting.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> It may be Hallowe'en tomorrow, but I have notices over the past few days that some very strange things are happening in my home.
> 
> Have any of you visited recently without saying so?


What sort of "strange things", and how strange?


----------



## oldwheels (30 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Well! That Green Space Dark Skies on Country File was wasted on me !
> You can get a similar effect watching people streaming home at night from a hillside in their cars without going to a wild dark area and creating light pollution !



Very few people nowadays experience really dark skies. I once went for a walk after dark up a small road just north of Lairg on a starry night but no moon. I realised after I was out of sight of the campsite lights that I literally could not see my hand in front of my face. When I turned round to go back it was impossible to see where to put my feet to avoid potholes.
Not the first time I have experienced real darkness when camping but the most scary and very unusual nowadays.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2022)

Soup, toasted sandwich and the F1 from Mexico on the radio.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

Bollo said:


> Mrs Dr B bought me some crocs to replace an old pair of trainers that I’d been using as diy shoes. She’d thrown the trainers in the bin 😡. I hate crocs, but I also know which battles are worth fighting.
> 
> View attachment 666484


You need bigger feet!


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

Lights Out!!


----------



## pawl (30 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Very few people nowadays experience really dark skies. I once went for a walk after dark up a small road just north of Lairg on a starry night but no moon. I realised after I was out of sight of the campsite lights that I literally could not see my hand in front of my face. When I turned round to go back it was impossible to see where to put my feet to avoid potholes.
> Not the first time I have experienced real darkness when camping but the most scary and very unusual nowadays.



The village I live in is classed as being in the countryside.Never get dark skies due to the upward projection of street lighting and other sources of upward light.. I do remember the star light during the time when street lighting was gas street lamps


----------



## Jameshow (30 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Very few people nowadays experience really dark skies. I once went for a walk after dark up a small road just north of Lairg on a starry night but no moon. I realised after I was out of sight of the campsite lights that I literally could not see my hand in front of my face. When I turned round to go back it was impossible to see where to put my feet to avoid potholes.
> Not the first time I have experienced real darkness when camping but the most scary and very unusual nowadays.



Pretty dark in Hartland Devon!


----------



## Jenkins (30 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Kent is wet and grey as well. Went out, came back but will go out for a ride when it brightens up.


I think we got the weather that you'd had. The rain started in Kent, crossed the Thames estuary, through Essex and Suffolk before carrying on to annoy parts of Norfolk as well. 

With nothing better to do I ended up changing the bedding and putting the removed bits into the wash. While the machine did its thing, I ironed yesterday's washing (despite not normally doing domestics on the weekend) before heading into the shed and playing at being bicycle repair man with this being the end result...


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> What sort of "strange things", and how strange?



I sometimes open a drawer or a cupboard and find spaces that were not there before. 

Today I have been editing paperwork from donkey's years ago. Not much of that to go in the bin, as I keep any pages that have only been printed on one side.


----------



## Moon bunny (30 Oct 2022)

I am in York again.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I think we got the weather that you'd had. The rain started in Kent, crossed the Thames estuary, through Essex and Suffolk before carrying on to annoy parts of Norfolk as well.
> 
> With nothing better to do I ended up changing the bedding and putting the removed bits into the wash. While the machine did its thing, I ironed yesterday's washing (despite not normally doing domestics on the weekend) before heading into the shed and playing at being bicycle repair man with this being the end result...


That looks more like a Planet X bike than an On One. I think of On One as being the MTB brand for their bikes but that looks more like a gravelly version whichI thought were Planet X branded frames. Tidy though.


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> With inflation running at over 10% I don't think it would be a good idea to delay it .



I paid some extra Voluntary contributions to make sure I made the number of qualifying years for a full state pension. A few years later they reduced the number of years you needed.


----------



## DCLane (30 Oct 2022)

Back from a looong day's driving; West Yorkshire > Nottingham > Llangollen > national hillclimb  > Trevor for lunch / Pontcysyllte Aqueduct  > Nottingham > West Yorkshire

Son no. 2 tried but was nowhere near the front runners. Onto next weeks BUCS National Hillclimb near my parents on Saturday.


----------



## Jameshow (30 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> Back from a looong day's driving; West Yorkshire > Nottingham > Llangollen > national hillclimb  > Trevor for lunch / Pontcysyllte Aqueduct  > Nottingham > West Yorkshire
> 
> Son no. 2 tried but was nowhere near the front runners. Onto next weeks BUCS National Hillclimb near my parents on Saturday.



Where do you find a list of hill climbs for this year? 

I'd like to try one are there any low key ones you can turn up o and ride?! 

Yorkshire based..


----------



## Jenkins (30 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That looks more like a Planet X bike than an On One. I think of On One as being the MTB brand for their bikes but that looks more like a gravelly version whichI thought were Planet X branded frames. Tidy though.



It's the Pickenflick frame which was their Ti cyclocross offering, but I picked it up with the forks included for a price that I couldn't turn down and added my own choice of bits to make it a flat bar instead.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I paid some extra Voluntary contributions to make sure I made the number of qualifying years for a full state pension. A few years later they reduced the number of years you needed.



This rings a bell with me. I think I did an impromptu life expectancy calculation (ILEC) because it gave an estimate about how long it would take for the payment to actually make life more comfy. But if you die - life's one and only uncertain certainty - you don't end up with more. So, ILECs completed, I settled for slightly below the full pension because I figured I was likely to be shortish on longevity. Besides, I reckoned that I'd stop drinking unhealthy amounts of alcohol when I got near-end-of-life-old so it would be cheaper and I wouldn't need so much beer money.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It's the Pickenflick frame which was their Ti cyclocross offering, but I picked it up with the forks included for a price that I couldn't turn down and added my own choice of bits to make it a flat bar instead.



Aha, that explains it. Mind, I'm still surprised it's not Planet X branded.


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2022)

*SNORE*

Apart from the honey badger.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Aha, that explains it. Mind, I'm still surprised it's not Planet X branded.


I think that when this was introduced, the On One branding was for all the off road stuff and Planet X for the road stuff. Now gravel bikes are trendy, they've brought them under the PLanet X umbrella leaving On One for MTBs


----------



## Jenkins (30 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> *SNORE*
> 
> Apart from the honey badger.



I gave up watching.


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> I sometimes open a drawer or a cupboard and find spaces that were not there before.
> 
> Today I have been editing paperwork from donkey's years ago. Not much of that to go in the bin, as I keep any pages that have only been printed on one side.


Has it appeared anywhere else?


----------



## Speicher (30 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Has it appeared anywhere else?



I will go and look!


----------



## DCLane (30 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Where do you find a list of hill climbs for this year?
> 
> I'd like to try one are there any low key ones you can turn up o and ride?!
> 
> Yorkshire based..



You've just missed the end of the hillclimb season as the National is the final official event. However, Cycling Time Trials has lists of events: https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/ (select 'Open Events' and then filter by 'Type'). There are some club events outside the official CTT route, select 'Club Events' and then 'Region' however Yorkshire's finished for 2022 as it's getting cold).

There's also other hillclimbs organised by various clubs in Yorkshire which won't go through CTT. Have a look at these groups on Facebook:

Yorkshire Cycling Federation: https://www.facebook.com/groups/115408488629431/
UK Hill Climbing: https://www.facebook.com/groups/135440410622636/
Yorkshire Time Trialling: https://www.facebook.com/groups/178520497512240/

For a CTT event you will need to be a member of a CTT affiliated cycling club, even if it's not local; i.e. my club (Ravensthorpe CC) has a couple of club members who only joined so they could do CTT events.

To have a first timer "go" a Club event is fine to do. But you'll get a similar level of support at an Open event. The next event local-ish is going to be Ilkeston CC's Boxing Day hilllcimb - https://www.facebook.com/ilkestoncc and scroll down. I'm planning to be there with son no. 2. What we'll be riding is likely to be "unusual" 

One note of caution: the desire to lighten the bike can get _very_ obsessive


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I gave up watching.



That's the advantage of listening. You can multi-task


----------



## Jameshow (30 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Laid up on the sofa feeling rubbish taken paracetamol and had a short sleep...
> 
> Did covid text but negative.
> 
> Daughter about to cook roast.



Looked at test again positive. Done another test - positive!! 

Doh doh doh!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Oct 2022)

I got tired of waiting for the dull skies to clear and went for a bike ride. It started drizzling on my way back from town, but I returned home before it got any rainier. Or dark. Now baking a pork loin and eating a few pistachios.


----------



## Jameshow (30 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> You've just missed the end of the hillclimb season as the National is the final official event. However, Cycling Time Trials has lists of events: https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/ (select 'Open Events' and then filter by 'Type'). There are some club events outside the official CTT route, select 'Club Events' and then 'Region' however Yorkshire's finished for 2022 as it's getting cold).
> 
> There's also other hillclimbs organised by various clubs in Yorkshire which won't go through CTT. Have a look at these groups on Facebook:
> 
> ...



Thanks!! 

Perhaps next year. 

And my best bike focus izalco isn't that light 8kg! Going from tiagra to ultegra would loose 500gms I reckon?!


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Looked at test again positive. Done another test - positive!!
> 
> Doh doh doh!!



Mend quickly xxx


----------



## Reynard (30 Oct 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

DCLane said:


> You've just missed the end of the hillclimb season as the National is the final official event. However, Cycling Time Trials has lists of events: https://www.cyclingtimetrials.org.uk/ (select 'Open Events' and then filter by 'Type'). There are some club events outside the official CTT route, select 'Club Events' and then 'Region' *however Yorkshire's finished for 2022 as it's getting cold).*
> 
> There's also other hillclimbs organised by various clubs in Yorkshire which won't go through CTT. Have a look at these groups on Facebook:
> 
> ...


Cold!
We're still in double figures, often near the mid teens temperature wise.


----------



## DCLane (30 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Perhaps next year.
> 
> And my best bike focus izalco isn't that light 8kg! Going from tiagra to ultegra would loose 500gms I reckon?!



You're already starting thinking ...

Then you consider the wheels. And the tyres. And tubes. Or even tubular wheels / tyres? Oh, and would removing my bar tape / shifter hoods save some weight? And what about a lightweight saddle? Etc, etc, ... 

There's likely to be a few hillclimbs in June to start it off; one up Cragg Vale usually and the Moose TT series near Holmfirth which has a hillclimb. There's been a summer series as well previously. They're useful starter-type events to get an idea of whether you'd like to have a go. And all sorts turn up for a try; this year at the Hardwick Hall evening hillclimb in the dark a team of ladies on Bromptons rode. And weren't last.

The 2023 national hillclimb will be up The Struggle in Ambleside - 2.5 miles of nasty hill - on 29th October 2023. You've time to prepare ...



classic33 said:


> Cold!
> We're still in double figures, often near the mid teens temperature wise.



True, but these things are planned up to a year in advance.

Just one thing @Jameshow - be prepared for crowds like this at the national, plus smaller groups at other events all exhorting you to ride yourself to destruction: - from this afternoon noting that many of those 'encouraging' riders had themselves raced uphill earlier on -







Oh, and to look like this afterwards:


----------



## slowmotion (30 Oct 2022)

I went down to Hornchurch this afternoon and discovered that I had a new vice.


----------



## Jameshow (30 Oct 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I went down to Hornchurch this afternoon and discovered that I had a new vice.



Nice I have several vices both metal and wood...!


----------



## classic33 (30 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Nice I have several vices both metal and wood...!


Bikes aren't one of your vices?


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2022)

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to bed I go...

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## tyred (31 Oct 2022)

Sounds a bit windy outside.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2022)

MrsPete has a told in da doze... 🤧


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2022)

Looks nice outside clearish blue sky
Damp underfoot bur not wet
Garden birds have been fed
Flu jab this afternoon


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2022)

Morning .
Bright and sunny here at the moment . I can look forward to rain and strong winds later ! 

I am about to watch the Makes it Go GP highlights ! Are there any ?


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bikes aren't one of your vices?



Obviously!!!


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2022)

Pretty sure a pigeon is keeping a watch on our house as it has been on a neighbor's roof a while looking our way.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Oct 2022)

Expecting delivery of a mid layer and a windproof today. They were half price as last years colours and they are a style / design I’ve liked since 2003. They are mountaineering design but I tend to wear them when riding as well instead of waterproofs as I find I become a soggy mess with the latter.


----------



## DCLane (31 Oct 2022)

My 'experiment' of commuting on a pair of £2 tubular wheels with tyres (yep, £2 a full set) was always going to end badly. Flat tub on the way into work, thankfully with only a mile of my 12-mile commute left. The idea was that I could keep riding rather than having to change the tube in bad weather / a dodgy area and swap the wheel at work/home as needed.

Ah well, it was nice while it lasted. A new cross tub will go on and I _might_ be daft enough to continue the experiment.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Pretty dark in Hartland Devon!



It is difficult to get really dark sky as any lights do show in the sky from miles away. A town or village 20 or 30 miles away can lighten the horizon. Even with mountains between you it can still show.
I am not familiar with the area you mention so cannot comment further on that.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2022)

pawl said:


> The village I live in is classed as being in the countryside.Never get dark skies due to the upward projection of street lighting and other sources of upward light.. I do remember the star light during the time when street lighting was gas street lamps



I wonder how many others apart from thee and me remember gas street lights.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2022)

Well! Watching the Channel 4 GP highlights you wouldn't know that there were any people in the race above 8th position !


----------



## pawl (31 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I wonder how many others apart from thee and me remember gas street lights.



If I remember correctly a man used to come round with a hooked pole to pull a lever down on the lamp to ignite the gas There may be one or two who remember the gas street lights.

Back then there was still two houses that still had gas lights.There was an elderly lady who I used to go to the local iron mongers shop to get her gas mantle’s


----------



## Hebe (31 Oct 2022)

Get well soon @Jameshow

I had big plans for a long today but fear I have underestimated all the errands and chores that actually do need doing first. The first three are already done, time to crack on with musical instrument insurance, paying the outstanding solar balance and getting a chilli going in the slow cooker.


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> It is difficult to get really dark sky as any lights do show in the sky from miles away. A town or village 20 or 30 miles away can lighten the horizon. Even with mountains between you it can still show.
> I am not familiar with the area you mention so cannot comment further on that.



Certainly darker than on the outskirts of Bradford! 

Amazing what you can see. 

Nearest small villages are 3 miles in each direction and Bude Bideford 13miles away.


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Get well soon @Jameshow
> 
> I had big plans for a long today but fear I have underestimated all the errands and chores that actually do need doing first. The first three are already done, time to crack on with musical instrument insurance, paying the outstanding solar balance and getting a chilli going in the slow cooker.



It's the hassle of organising cover etc.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Oct 2022)

car windshield had frost on it, yes that ice-like substance! ahhhh!


----------



## Hebe (31 Oct 2022)

Turns out I overestimated the weather too. It went from blue sky to dark grey in the 10 minutes that I was in Lidl...


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2022)

Still a bit windy and large rain drops landing on my front windows.
Need to go and pester the GP surgery as they missed out some of my routine meds again and what I did get does not seem to be what I discussed with a GP earlier.
Always very pleasant to deal with but I wish they would get things right on the first attempt


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2022)

Coffee & biskit time 😋


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 666527
> 
> 
> Coffee & biskit time 😋


Were you never told not to play with your food?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Were you never told not to play with your food?



Wait till he starts with Domino Pizzas.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Sun's out still 
If i wasn't working sure I could be doing some miles


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Wait till he starts with Domino Pizzas.


Don't go giving him ideas!


----------



## Hebe (31 Oct 2022)

Coffee and domestics all done. Going to get out on the bike before I talk myself out of it


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Coffee and domestics all done. Going to get out on the bike before I talk myself out of it


Just don't listen to yourself, trying to talk you out of going.


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> Coffee and domestics all done. Going to get out on the bike before I talk myself out of it



Don't go just sit back and surf the forum then eBay then BBC news repeat ..!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2022)

A warm and still Samhain here chez Casa Reynard - though the weather is set to deteriorate come the late afternoon.

I slept well, but still coughing and sneezing thanks to the glue allergy. I had a morning catching up with chores around the house, including dismembering a pineapple prior to intended consumption.

Have some errands to run this afternoon - need to go to the post office for the parental, I am in want of some very fine (0.3 / 0.5mm) permanent markers to do some of the sign writing and detail work on the Higman and the car is in need of some go-juice.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## mybike (31 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I wonder how many others apart from thee and me remember gas street lights.



I remember the lamplighter outside my great grandfather's in Colchester. The house had gas lighting too. My paternal grandmother in Clapham had no lighting upstairs, so we took a candle up to bed when we stayed there.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2022)

Still wet and windy and at least one ferry has been delayed.
Disaster as the coop lorry has not arrived yet and has just got off the ferry 21 miles away.
I was once delayed as one had gone partially off road and blocked the single track. When he got pulled out I reckoned he could be a nuisance if I could not get past as I was going for a ferry. I could indeed not get past as I had difficulty keeping up as he was going for the same ferry and obviously had no speed limiter. The flexible joint in my exhaust system also gave way which made the van sound like a low flying helicopter.
Somebody on FB today touring with what looked like camping gear cycled from Fionnphort to Craignure [ a distance of about 40 miles] and discovered on arriving at Craignure that he had lost one of his panniers en route. 
How on earth could he not notice.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2022)

mybike said:


> I remember the lamplighter outside my great grandfather's in Colchester. The house had gas lighting too. My paternal grandmother in Clapham had no lighting upstairs, so we took a candle up to bed when we stayed there.



We had gas lighting when we lived in Helensburgh in the late 1940's and early 1950's.
I do remember the street lamplighter but I seem to remember he had a bike. Lights were probably quite far apart in the area we lived in.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2022)

Flu jab done


----------



## Hebe (31 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Don't go just sit back and surf the forum then eBay then BBC news repeat ..!🤣🤣🤣



I didn’t, to my surprise! Just under 12km  completed. Good timing really as it’s getting darker and darker, despite being mid afternoon. I think it’s going to rain quite hard.

All these gas lamp and lamp lighter stories are making me think of Mary Poppins


----------



## Hebe (31 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just don't listen to yourself, trying to talk you out of going.



That is an excellent strategy for life in general!


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

Hebe said:


> I didn’t, to my surprise! Just under 12km  completed. Good timing really as it’s getting darker and darker, despite being mid afternoon. I think it’s going to rain quite hard.
> 
> All these gas lamp and lamp lighter stories are making me think of Mary Poppins



Well done feel dizzy if I do anything!


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2022)

Lovely luncheon. Two slices of toasted oat & barley bread, one with luncheon meat, one with sliced avocado, plus a pear, a minneola and two 

I ended up sharing my luncheon meat with Madam Poppy.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2022)

Right, time I put on some sensible / presentable clothes and went off erranding.

See y'all the other side.


----------



## Hebe (31 Oct 2022)

It is pouring down here. Glad I got that 🚲 ride in earlier. Hope you're all warm and dry.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Oct 2022)

I've been trying unsuccessfully to read my library book and nodding off every few pages.


----------



## Hebe (31 Oct 2022)

Dinner is not until after swimming tonight. I keep thinking of that chilli in the slow cooker…


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2022)

Well! I wouldn't want to be waiting at a level crossing when that Swiss train went through !

It is a mile long !


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2022)

Erranding accomplished. Letter sent for the parental unit, there's £20 worth of fuel put in the car and I've acquired two fine-tip permanent markers, one black, one red, plus a new tube of black acrylic paint.

The red isn't quite the shade I wanted (too bright), but the one that was the right colour (a reddish brown) was only available in a point size that was much too thick for my needs. I can always glaze over the red with some burnt umber paint or something...

Now sat down with a  and a chocolate chip biskit


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2022)

The Treacle Tritters have started despite the rain .


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Well! I wouldn't want to be waiting at a level crossing when that Swiss train went through !
> 
> It is a mile long !



Saw that on the lunchtime news...


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Saw that on the lunchtime news...



yes, I saw that, impressive.


----------



## tyred (31 Oct 2022)

Stupid fireworks. It sounds like a gunfight at the O. K. Corral is taking place outside 

Good to see people are spending their money wisely during this "cost of living crisis."


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2022)

dave r said:


> yes, I saw that, impressive.



Brilliant but bonkers.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Oct 2022)

strained back Saturday afternoon, looking forward to getting outa here for the day!


----------



## rockyroller (31 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> Stupid fireworks. It sounds like a gunfight at the O. K. Corral is taking place outside



I often wonder, when I read articles about bear attacks & how virtually nothing can stop a bear attack, what if one lit a PKG of firecrackers & threw them between the bear & the hikers, if THAT would deter them. of course it might also ignite a wildfire & kill all the animals, so I guess it's a dumb idea


----------



## rockyroller (31 Oct 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've been trying unsuccessfully to read my library book and nodding off every few pages.



I think you're done, go nap


----------



## rockyroller (31 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, time I put on some sensible / presentable clothes and went off erranding.



been spending more time w/ my Mom since my Dad passed this summer. you reminded me of something she said to me when I was young & was going to run errands with her. "when you go out with me, you need to look nice"


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> been spending more time w/ my Mom since my Dad passed this summer. you reminded me of something she said to me when I was young & was going to run errands with her. "when you go out with me, you need to look nice"



Well, I can't exactly go and face the world wearing a grey fleece onesie with pink stars on it, and fluffy pink socks...


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

Apparently human poo is a good defence, where might you find some? Just turn around and pick it up!


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Saw that on the lunchtime news...



I wonder which end was the buffet car ?


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I wonder which end was the buffet car ?



Do such things actually still exist?

The trolley service on the Kings Cross to Kings Lynn service got axed years ago...


----------



## oldwheels (31 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Apparently human poo is a good defence, where might you find some? Just turn around and pick it up!



My wildlife pal went to visit relatives in Canada. Wakened early first morning and went for a walk around the local forest. Relatives were horrified and he was told to never go out there again without a bear pistol and he was instructed in the use of this firearm. Two inch bore and his first shot nearly knocked him on his back. He used rifles at home and a large air pistol for despatching mink so used to armaments but this was a different league.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Oct 2022)

Bl**dy rugby! 
I was looking forward to Only Connect tonight !


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Erranding accomplished. Letter sent for the parental unit, there's £20 worth of fuel put in the car and* I've acquired two fine-tip permanent markers, one black, one red, plus a new tube of black acrylic paint.*
> 
> The red isn't quite the shade I wanted (too bright), but the one that was the right colour (a reddish brown) was only available in a point size that was much too thick for my needs. I can always glaze over the red with some burnt umber paint or something...
> 
> Now sat down with a  and a chocolate chip biskit


Acquired??


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> My wildlife pal went to visit relatives in Canada. Wakened early first morning and went for a walk around the local forest. Relatives were horrified and he was told to never go out there again without a bear pistol and he was instructed in the use of this firearm. Two inch bore and his first shot nearly knocked him on his back. He used rifles at home and a large air pistol for despatching mink so used to armaments but this was a different league.



A 2" bore! That's a hand-held mortar, not a pistol


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The Treacle Tritters have started despite the rain .


The heavens opened here just before the hour. There's non going round now.

My "trick" worked, this time.


----------



## Gwylan (31 Oct 2022)

Reynard said:


> Well, I can't exactly go and face the world wearing a grey fleece onesie with pink stars on it, and fluffy pink socks...



Well you can. Just think through the clothing and find your inner style model


----------



## tyred (31 Oct 2022)

Ebay seems to be suggesting I should buy a Christmas jumper


----------



## Gwylan (31 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Don't go just sit back and surf the forum then eBay then BBC news repeat ..!🤣🤣🤣



Have you been watching me?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> My wildlife pal went to visit relatives in Canada. Wakened early first morning and went for a walk around the local forest. Relatives were horrified and he was told to never go out there again without a bear pistol and he was instructed in the use of this firearm. Two inch bore and his first shot nearly knocked him on his back. He used rifles at home and a large air pistol for despatching mink so used to armaments but this was a different league.



Visiting my brother in Canada, I went for an MTB ride from Canmore to Banff in the Rockies. I was petrified for the whole ride there and spent more time scanning every possible horizon than I did looking at the trail I was riding. I took the trans-Canada Highway back and found it less stressful. The weren't a lot of bikes on that particular stretch of road....

For every avoiding bears strategy I'd heard, there appeared to be an example of why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Oct 2022)

I have just washed 8 chopping boards. In an actual house. Beat that!


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2022)

That was a heavy downpour


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

oldwheels said:


> My wildlife pal went to visit relatives in Canada. Wakened early first morning and went for a walk around the local forest. Relatives were horrified and he was told to never go out there again without a bear pistol and he was instructed in the use of this firearm. Two inch bore and his first shot nearly knocked him on his back. He used rifles at home and a large air pistol for despatching mink so used to armaments but this was a different league.



2" bore wow

Some weapon!


PeteXXX said:


> A 2" bore! That's a hand-held mortar, not a pistol



Needed in some areas!


----------



## tyred (31 Oct 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Visiting my brother in Canada, I went for an MTB ride from Canmore to Banff in the Rockies. I was petrified for the whole ride there and spent more time scanning every possible horizon than I did looking at the trail I was riding. I took the trans-Canada Highway back and found it less stressful. The weren't a lot of bikes on that particular stretch of road....
> 
> For every avoiding bears strategy I'd heard, there appeared to be an example of why it wouldn't work.



There was an old guy who I knew growing up, one of these people who had been everywhere and done everything. He had spent about twenty years living in Canada years ago and he often told the story of when he first went there c. 1960 and took a job driving a logging lorry, pretty serious distances on multiple day trips. On his first day when he stopped for the night, he got out and walked around the lorry, checking tyres and making sure everything was okay. He walked around the back of the trailer and came face to face with a bear, ran back to the cab and got in, closed the windows and locked the doors and never looked out until morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Oct 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I have just washed 8 chopping boards. In an actual house. Beat that!



I'm sure you're allowed to do that in an actual house. 

Chopping boards come last in the order of things to wash up here. I'm always fed up by the time I come to them. And I rarely get to have to wash more than 2


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2022)

We had our first local fireworks display of the year earlier. Don't think they were the sort you can get from Aldi/Lidl as there were some rather heafty mortar launced ones of almost professional display quality. Just a pity that the rain that's currently hammering on my windows didn't start an hour earlier.


----------



## dave r (31 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Bl**dy rugby!
> I was looking forward to Only Connect tonight !



I was looking forward to the rugby but turned it off at half time, too one sided.


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

tyred said:


> There was an old guy who I knew growing up, one of these people who had been everywhere and done everything. He had spent about twenty years living in Canada years ago and he often told the story of when he first went there c. 1960 and took a job driving a logging lorry, pretty serious distances on multiple day trips. On his first day when he stopped for the night, he got out and walked around the lorry, checking tyres and making sure everything was okay. He walked around the back of the trailer and came face to face with a bear, ran back to the cab and got in, closed the windows and locked the doors and never looked out until morning.



We were canoeing down the Michigan grand canyon and came face to face with a bear I kept quite as not to freak out my 12yo daughter...problem is the rest of the family don't believe me!!!!


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2022)

Soup for supper, then a reprise of the beef & chickpea madras, rice and greens.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> Acquired??



I paid for them, if you were wondering. Didn't get much change out of a tenner.


----------



## Reynard (31 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Well you can. Just think through the clothing and find your inner style model



I am NOT going to be seen in public wearing a fluffy romper suit.


----------



## Hebe (31 Oct 2022)

Chilli was delicious.


----------



## Jenkins (31 Oct 2022)

Sunday's outing sorted with a ticket to the Walter Hayes Trophy at Silverstone.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Oct 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I often wonder, when I read articles about bear attacks & how virtually nothing can stop a bear attack, what if one lit a PKG of firecrackers & threw them between the bear & the hikers, if THAT would deter them. of course it might also ignite a wildfire & kill all the animals, so I guess it's a dumb idea



Black or brown bears, probably. Grizzly or Kodiak, probably just make them angrier.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Oct 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> A 2" bore! That's a hand-held mortar, not a pistol



Pretty much what is required, and then at close range.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Oct 2022)

I had a mountain lion60 miles from me, walked all the way from Nebraska with a trio of river swims, (Missouri, Mississippi and Illinois) and got darted at the west side of Springfield, Illinois. They tell me they put him in a sanctuary. I'll bet that was a surprise for some churchgoers Sunday last.


----------



## Jameshow (31 Oct 2022)

Last of the crumble, tried to get some white wine, but not allowed cause I'm sick!!🤣🤕🤣🤕🤣


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Black or brown bears, probably. Grizzly or Kodiak, probably just make them angrier.


I knew they made cameras and films to go in them, but bears. 
Pull the other one!


----------



## Speicher (31 Oct 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Well! I wouldn't want to be waiting at a level crossing when that Swiss train went through !
> 
> It is a mile long !



Oooh I can recognise that route, without looking it up - Chur to Arosa. I travelled that route with someone who knew about spirals in mountains and leaving mountains in the opposite direction to which you entered it.


----------



## classic33 (31 Oct 2022)

Speicher said:


> Oooh I can recognise that route, without looking it up - Chur to Arosa. I travelled that route with someone who knew about spirals in mountains and leaving mountains in the opposite direction to which you entered it.


You're back!
You didn't get caught by whatever or whoever's been moving stuff about, leaving nothing in exchange?


----------



## Speicher (31 Oct 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're back!
> You didn't get caught by whatever or whoever's been moving stuff about, leaving nothing in exchange?



They are leaving some very valuable things. Chunks of empty spaces of various sizes.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

Late night trigonometry is somewhat taxing on the brain.

I _really_ need a


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2022)

PPFDOTM NR 😎


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

I've now got the templates made for another part of the Higman's bodywork. Time to quit while I'm still ahead.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Late night trigonometry is somewhat taxing on the brain.
> 
> I _really_ need a



FTFY 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2022)

🌪 🍃 🌪 

But no rain.. Yet..


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2022)

The roads look drier than they did last night.
Will Ernie visit today or tomorrow?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2022)

Just checked the Premium bond checker and it's tomorrow he does the visits .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Well, I can't exactly go and face the world wearing a grey fleece onesie with pink stars on it, and fluffy pink socks...



Perhaps they should fashion a Super Hero in a similar way and then it would be more acceptable?


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Nice little 1.5 mile ride around the block just to check something out.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Late night trigonometry is somewhat taxing on the brain.
> 
> I _really_ need a



I used to like that at school. Having to look through the Log Table book .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2022)

Morning . I can see some blue sky opening up in the grey cloud . It has revealed the height of grey cloud . It's massive ! 

It's no wonder we have had a lot of rain !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2022)

We had a steady flow of Treacle Tritters last night despite the rain . Some of them were very little peeps all excited and happy . We gave them little bags of Haribos.


----------



## fossyant (1 Nov 2022)

Quick cuppa then drop the Aygo off for a new clutch release bearing. Except it's more ecomonic to spend a little more and get a whole clutch as the cost is in the time to pull it to bits. Bearing is about £40 but for £80 more the whole lot can be replaced. Labour is likely to be about 3 hours though - so there is the cost.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2022)

This is the back end of the storm clouds moving East.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2022)

The wind is also moving slightly North and bringing more thick cloud up from the South.


----------



## Hebe (1 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We had a steady flow of Treacle Tritters last night despite the rain . Some of them were very little peeps all excited and happy . We gave them little bags of Haribos.



We were out when the little ones normally come, so left a little bowl of treats out. Was surprised on return to see that the bowl was still full.... Closer inspection revealed a big snail in there too.


----------



## fossyant (1 Nov 2022)

Car dropped off. Stove top coffee pot on for another cuppa. Very wet out, and lots of localised flooding as the drains are all blocked with leaf fall. I saw a friend I know surveying the growing puddle on the road outside his house - I think he'll be out with the brush to remove some leaves.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2022)

I forgot to mention the other evening my wife caught Georgie trying to sneak one of his friends into the house . She heard him come through the cat flap and was acting suspiciously. He turned round when he saw her and started to go back out again . She heard a squeak and shut the door . I went out later and there was a large dead mouse on the floor .


----------



## Jameshow (1 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The wind is also moving slightly North and bringing more thick cloud up from the South.



Mates having to ride home from the dales today! Hoping it hammers down with a 20mph headwind!🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## tyred (1 Nov 2022)

It was lovely to be able to complete my pre-breakfast perambulation in daylight. Nice sunny morning too. 

I wonder could we put the clocks back another hour. It would suit us morning people 🤔


----------



## Hebe (1 Nov 2022)

I'm going to have to trust the weather forecast and get my run in while I can. There will be stovetop coffee for me too in about an hour..


----------



## oldwheels (1 Nov 2022)

Mainly heavy rain showers with some sunny spells but no wind so far. This is to lull us into false optimism as the gale and heavy downpour is coming to get us tomorrow according to the forecast.
Nothing planned for today but must get outside for a change as yesterday I only got as far as the bin.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I used to like that at school. Having to look through the Log Table book .



Wouldn't catch me looking through log's


----------



## Jameshow (1 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> It was lovely to be able to complete my pre-breakfast perambulation in daylight. Nice sunny morning too.
> 
> I wonder could we put the clocks back another hour. It would suit us morning people 🤔



Noooo!!!


----------



## Speicher (1 Nov 2022)

We have some lovely log tables here in Hundred Acre Wood.


----------



## pawl (1 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We had a steady flow of Treacle Tritters last night despite the rain . Some of them were very little peeps all excited and happy . We gave them little bags of Haribos.



That’s why I haven’t had Haribos with my orders from Wiggle you’ve bought them all up


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2022)

Second cuppa went down well and so did the toast with lemon on


----------



## Speicher (1 Nov 2022)

This is very strange! 

Someone has removed the hills that were in the distance. They are usually very pictureskew in lots of different colours according to the light and/or sunshine. It looks very odd when they are not there at all!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> This is very strange!
> 
> Someone has removed the hills that were in the distance. They are usually very pictureskew in lots of different colours according to the light and/or sunshine. It looks very odd when they are not there at all!



They'll be sorely mist.

While we're on November cloudwatch, we've got a mix of white, grey and blue. But there's some big grey ones heading in from the south.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2022)

~ The Sun linkie ~

Hopefully not @Reynard with her YS pointy elbows!! 😂


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2022)

Poor old Matt Hancock is going to the jungle


----------



## mybike (1 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I have just washed 8 chopping boards. In an actual house. Beat that!



When we got engaged, everyone who knew us, or so it seemed, bought us chopping boards.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> When we got engaged, everyone who knew us, or so it seemed, bought us chopping boards.



It was nestling tables for us!!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Poor old Matt Hancock is going to the jungle



Without a whip, so I hear!


----------



## Hebe (1 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> This is very strange!
> 
> Someone has removed the hills that were in the distance. They are usually very pictureskew in lots of different colours according to the light and/or sunshine. It looks very odd when they are not there at all!



Is this the same phenomenon that somehow makes hills shorter when you ride/walk them regularly?


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

Mild but very blustery and with hefty showers here chez Casa Reynard. Pymoor keeps doing a disappearing act as the weather rolls though. It is currently raining, though the sun is shining through a break in the clouds.

I slept really well, snuggled under the duvet with a purry tortie madam. Not been able to do anything outside, so have been doing some writing.

Plan on doing some work on the Higman this afternoon. Oh, and I will probably order my new phone from John Lewis later too. I can do a click & collect from the Waitrose in town on a day that suits me, else they do a free 5-day delivery.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Perhaps they should fashion a Super Hero in a similar way and then it would be more acceptable?



And what would be my superpower? The ability to summon mugs of hot chocolate?


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> FTFY



If it was the ordinary right angled triangle stuff, I wouldn't have been desperately needing the tea LOL... When dealing with obtuse angles, there's somewhat more maths required to work things out. Namely...

c^2 = a^2 + b^2 - 2ab Cos θ

Where c is the equivalent of the hypotenuse on a right-angled triangle.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> If it was the ordinary right angled triangle stuff, I wouldn't have been desperately needing the tea LOL... When dealing with obtuse angles, there's somewhat more maths required to work things out. Namely...
> 
> c^2 = a^2 + b^2 - 2ab Cos θ
> 
> Where c is the equivalent of the hypotenuse on a right-angled triangle.



42?


----------



## dave r (1 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> If it was the ordinary right angled triangle stuff, I wouldn't have been desperately needing the tea LOL... When dealing with obtuse angles, there's somewhat more maths required to work things out. Namely...
> 
> c^2 = a^2 + b^2 - 2ab Cos θ
> 
> Where c is the equivalent of the hypotenuse on a right-angled triangle.



I haven't done any of that since I left school in the mid 1960's, I barely remember it and I'd be lost if I had to do any of it.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> ~ The Sun linkie ~



oh boy reminds me of early morning runs for Charmin


----------



## rockyroller (1 Nov 2022)

weird November day, 90% humidity & mild temps


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of oat & barley bread, toasted. One slice with luncheon meat (again, shared with Madam Poppy), one with the last of the Caprices des Dieux cheese, plus a pear, some pineapple and two


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> ~ The Sun linkie ~
> 
> Hopefully not @Reynard with her YS pointy elbows!! 😂



Naw, not me. 

They did use the yellow barriers in my local Tesco during the lockdowns in order to maintain social distancing, but since they stopped doing such generous reductions (75% max here, now rather than 90 or 95%) and closed the meat & fish counters, all the vultures have boogered off elsewhere. It's actually surprisingly civilized these days.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2022)

Looks a bit grey outside


----------



## oldwheels (1 Nov 2022)

Starting to get dark already tho' the sky is currently clear. I have my breakfast mostly in daylight still but that will not last much longer unless I spend another couple of hours in bed.
I have set a personal best time for resetting my car clock this morning. Only took about 10 minutes and I only had to get the instruction book out twice.
Aberdeen does not seem to be the place to be today as there was bad flooding due to heavy rain. Debris blocking the drains did not help.
Oban has a problem every time there is heavy rain at the entrance to the main retail park. Sometimes the whole Tesco car park gets flooded. There is another car park nearby where cars often float around. The clue is that it is on Lochside Street but the loch has been filled in and is no longer visible.
The rain is coming to get us tomorrow and driven by gales according to the forecast.


----------



## Speicher (1 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Bl**dy rugby!
> I was looking forward to Only Connect tonight !



Tis on tonight 8.15pm BBC2


----------



## pawl (1 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Poor old Matt Hancock is going to the jungle



I thought MPS were elected to look after their constituents not go on junkets that he is being paid for.Think he said he was doing it some charity


----------



## Speicher (1 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> I thought MPS were elected to look after their constituents not go on junkets that he is being paid for.Think he said he was doing it some charity



He says he is doing it to raise awareness of Dyslexia.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

Had a satisfying afternoon's work on the Higman, and bar smoothing off a seam with some filler, that's the third piece of the bodywork done and dusted. I've probably over-engineered it some, but it's a component that joins together the front of the roll cage, the two sides of the driver's cab and the piece that is effectively the engine and the gearbox. So there is a structural element which I can't ignore.

Now sat down with a  and a chocolate biskit whilst watching the evening news on BBC1.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## postman (1 Nov 2022)

I have just found out Leeds have cancelled the Xmas market again,due to covid fears.Well I can tell you its,been sheet for about five years,it was totally cheap then.It's squashed near the Infirmary.They need to cut it loose and let it wander.Like Superb Manchester and Edinburgh,sorry Leeds you won't be missed.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2022)

Only 10 degrees outside now but still mild for time of year


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Nov 2022)

Thames Water sent me an email today explaining why the hosepipe ban was still in place. What perplexes me is who on earth would be thinking of watering their gardens now.


----------



## tyred (1 Nov 2022)

My missing pencil has been located. 

I had forgotten that I had stuck it behind my ear


----------



## Jenkins (1 Nov 2022)

That's the driving licence renewal application submitted.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

Lovely supper of pea & bacon soup, then a jacket potato and broccauliflower cheese.


----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> This is very strange!
> 
> Someone has removed the hills that were in the distance. They are usually very pictureskew in lots of different colours according to the light and/or sunshine. It looks very odd when they are not there at all!


They started with moving things from your drawers/cupboards, now they're moving hills.

What'll they move next!!


----------



## Illaveago (1 Nov 2022)

I wonder if medieval knights suffered from tinnitus ? 

You know that ringing sound in ones ears !


----------



## Jameshow (1 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> He says he is doing it to raise awareness of Dyslexia.



I have sex daily too..... !


----------



## Jameshow (1 Nov 2022)

Done some woodwork first time in ages..


----------



## woodbutchmaster (1 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I wonder if medieval knights suffered from tinnitus ?
> 
> You know that ringing sound in ones ears !


I'm surprised that medieval knights lived long enough to worry about fighting 
Did people in the Middle Ages have the same diseases that we have today? By examining skeletons, archaeologists can tell how old the person was when they died, and sometimes what they died of as well. It seems that only one out of every ten adults lived to be as old as fifty. Many babies, children and teenagers died. Common diseases were dysentery, malaria, diphtheria, flu, typhoid, smallpox and leprosy. Most of these are now rare in Britain, but some diseases, like cancer and heart disease, are more common in modern times than they were in the Middle Ages.

There were regular waves of 'pestilence' or plague throughout the Middle Ages, but in 1348/9 an illness came to Britain that killed more people, even the young, strong and healthy, than ever before. It came into Europe from the East, carried by the fleas that lived on black rats. Its signs were a fever, a terrible thirst, and dark blotches under the skin. It was from these that the disease got its name - The Black Death. Almost half the population of Britain died of it - that is, nearly one and a half million people.


----------



## Reynard (1 Nov 2022)

Time for a  and my portuguese custard tart.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Nov 2022)

I stumbled across something mundane earlier. When Jack Hargreaves devised 'How' in 1966 it was intended to be only him presenting an adult orientated interesting facts show at 11pm after pub kick-out time. No Fred or Bunty and not for kids.
We were spoiled with Southern TV.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2022)

I have sent off an e-mail to the office of the state treasurer, and am now eating a pizza slice. A dog would like all my pepperoni slices.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2022)

Madam Poppy does not like portuguese custard tarts.

Unlike Madam Lexi.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I stumbled across something mundane earlier. When Jack Hargreaves devised 'How' in 1966 it was intended to be only him presenting an adult orientated interesting facts show at 11pm after pub kick-out time. No Fred or Bunty and not for kids.
> We were spoiled with Southern TV.
> 
> View attachment 666703


No Fred Dinenage!


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2022)

Gonna have an early one as feeling a bit meh.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2022)

That's the longest our early morning central heating has stayed on


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2022)

We've not had any heating on yet but I've a feeling it won't be long before we do!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2022)

Oooh! Thank Ernie.. Three prizes this month. First one £25. 2nd one, twice as much as that and the 3rd one double _that! _



£175


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Oooh! Thank Ernie.. Three prizes this month. First one £25. 2nd one, twice as much as that and the 3rd one double _that! _
> 
> 
> 
> £175



Just £25 here 



PeteXXX said:


> We've not had any heating on yet but I've a feeling it won't be long before we do!



It only stayed on for about 15 minutes , mind you the thermostat is set at 16 degrees


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2022)

Blue sky with sun here 
For the first time in ages the hog's didn't eat all the food we leave out for them last night
Busy day ahead


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2022)

♻ Bin day today..


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2022)

Hopefully my Belgium technical guru is back today with an answer for me ....let's hope it's a good answer


----------



## tyred (2 Nov 2022)

Umbrella required for my morning perambulation. Top half dry but trousers, socks and shoes well and truely soaking.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I'm surprised that medieval knights lived long enough to worry about fighting
> Did people in the Middle Ages have the same diseases that we have today? By examining skeletons, archaeologists can tell how old the person was when they died, and sometimes what they died of as well. It seems that only one out of every ten adults lived to be as old as fifty. Many babies, children and teenagers died. Common diseases were dysentery, malaria, diphtheria, flu, typhoid, smallpox and leprosy. Most of these are now rare in Britain, but some diseases, like cancer and heart disease, are more common in modern times than they were in the Middle Ages.
> 
> There were regular waves of 'pestilence' or plague throughout the Middle Ages, but in 1348/9 an illness came to Britain that killed more people, even the young, strong and healthy, than ever before. It came into Europe from the East, carried by the fleas that lived on black rats. Its signs were a fever, a terrible thirst, and dark blotches under the skin. It was from these that the disease got its name - The Black Death. Almost half the population of Britain died of it - that is, nearly one and a half million people.



Interesting .
I agree that there were a lot of causes of death in those times . One wonders how we managed to be here ?  I think that there may be some discrepancies in the way they age skeletons . There was a dentist who seemed to have a method of looking at I think it was the roots of teeth which become transparent with age . It seemed to suggest that people lived longer than people thought .
When it comes to numbers of the population I think they must be missing lots of people out . There needs to be a certain amount of people around to keep trackways open .If there isn't constant traffic using these trackways they will soon become overgrown and ceased to be used . If there wasn't movement of people then diseases wouldn't have spread so rapidly and throughout the country . 
There have been some very interesting finds amongst some skeletons especially on old battlefields. I can remember one programme which discovered a knight which had his lower jaw cut through by a weapon but which had healed . This was found to have been treated with honey as an antiseptic. I think they discovered that there were some written records for how to treat wounds in the past .


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2022)

Morning .
Bright sunshine here but the ground is wet .
I have put our garden waste bin out and it has been emptied and put back . Whilst doing that I discovered another large dead mouse outside . It might have been Georgie as it seems he might have been locked out . I have replaced the batteries in the cat flap .


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2022)

Spots of rain on my front windows but wind has not yet reached gale force. Very red sky when I got up which is not a good sign.
"Red sky in the morning sailors warning"
Get the wind out of the way as I am booked on a ferry on Sunday so hopefully more settled weather by then. Heavy rain is forecast for Saturday which is a nuisance as I like to get the main car packing done early.
Friday looks possible for a trike run.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Nov 2022)

Covid test done.. .!🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Jameshow (2 Nov 2022)

Arrh





!!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Spots of rain on my front windows but wind has not yet reached gale force. Very red sky when I got up which is not a good sign.
> "Red sky in the morning sailors warning"
> Get the wind out of the way as I am booked on a ferry on Sunday so hopefully more settled weather by then. Heavy rain is forecast for Saturday which is a nuisance as I like to get the main car packing done early.
> Friday looks possible for a trike run.



The saying around this side of town is 'Red sky in the morning, sailors warning ~ Red sky at night, your cars alight'


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2022)

Rain has got here with a vengeance now but wind not yet up to full threatened force.

Connel bridge is now part open after a caravan as some wag put it “ got a new peel back sunroof “.
Height limits are signposted as either 4.1 or 4.2 metres but too many either do not see them or just chance it. In this case the sign on the Connel side on the bridge is triangular in the centre of the road with the pointed end downwards.
This scenario does bother me as son lives in North Connel and I could get stuck heading for the ferry home. The alternative route north and then down Glencoe and back to Oban is not practical.
I have been diverted in the past heading from Oban but probably better just waiting it out.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> The saying around this side of town is 'Red sky in the morning, sailors warning ~ Red sky at night, your cars alight'



I prefer the “ red sky at night shepherd’s delight” version.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Rain has got here with a vengeance now but wind not yet up to full threatened force.
> 
> Connel bridge is now part open after a caravan as some wag put it “ got a new peel back sunroof “.
> Height limits are signposted as either 4.1 or 4.2 metres but too many either do not see them or just chance it. In this case the sign on the Connel side on the bridge is triangular in the centre of the road with the pointed end downwards.
> ...



That's a tall caravan!!!


----------



## tyred (2 Nov 2022)

I didn't think it was possible but the rain has got even heavier


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> That's a tall caravan!!!



On a low loader so a residential one. Hope they have good insurance.
The bridge being closed by too tall loads is not uncommon. There have been proposals to put a height barrier before the main bridge but the nimbys in Connel Ferry village object that it would spoil their view.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2022)

Maybe have the signage in feet & inches that people understand... 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2022)

Bin's have bin emptied.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Hopefully my Belgium technical guru is back today with an answer for me ....let's hope it's a good answer



And he did as well


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2022)

Mr Bond has sent me £25 today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2022)

Ernie gave me £150 this morning. The Council tax people took most of that back at the same time. 

Meanwhile, when I moved here, there was a pre-payment meter for my all electricity flat. As the heating is paid for in the rent, I only pay for lighting and cooking, so it's so cheap I never bothered swapping over to a direct debit account. But these monthly credits I get from the government are beginning to be an embarrassment. They're paying me more than I could use. So, who should I give it to? Food banks? A bigger than usual Crisis donation for Christmas? Or does anybody know of a decent fund that goes to help others' fuel costs?

Ok, sorted, a donation to National Energy Action,


----------



## rockyroller (2 Nov 2022)

getting low on peanut M&Ms


----------



## rockyroller (2 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ernie gave me £150 this morning. The Council tax people took most of that back at the same time.
> 
> Meanwhile, when I moved here, there was a pre-payment meter for my all electricity flat. As the heating is paid for in the rent, I only pay for lighting and cooking, so it's so cheap I never bothered swapping over to a direct debit account. But these monthly credits I get from the government are beginning to be an embarrassment. They're paying me more than I could use. So, who should I give it to? Food banks? A bigger than usual Crisis donation for Christmas? Or does anybody know of a decent fund that goes to help others' fuel costs?
> 
> Ok, sorted, a donation to National Energy Action,



maybe keep it until they ask for it back?


----------



## rockyroller (2 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I didn't think it was possible but the rain has got even heavier



torrential, eh? it's fascinating how much water can come from the sky. was thinking about it this summer during our drought as I was watering as little as possible. then another day we had heavy rain & I was so impressed. rain water really is wonderful


----------



## mybike (2 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Starting to get dark already tho' the sky is currently clear. I have my breakfast mostly in daylight still but that will not last much longer unless I spend another couple of hours in bed.
> I have set a personal best time for resetting my car clock this morning. Only took about 10 minutes and I only had to get the instruction book out twice.
> Aberdeen does not seem to be the place to be today as there was bad flooding due to heavy rain. Debris blocking the drains did not help.
> Oban has a problem every time there is heavy rain at the entrance to the main retail park. Sometimes the whole Tesco car park gets flooded. There is another car park nearby where cars often float around. The clue is that it is on Lochside Street but the loch has been filled in and is no longer visible.
> The rain is coming to get us tomorrow and driven by gales according to the forecast.



The rain got us last night. Neighbour's, paved, garden was flooded & I had to get the submersible pump out to prevent ours getting worse. At least the garage wasn't flooded, but the sump I created with a very large flower pot was under water. Setting it all up in the dark is a bit of a pain tho'. This morning I've just emptied the sump a few times, ti takes a while to fill but minutes to empty.

Weather Radar seems to be indicating I shouldn't put the pump away yet, but at least the wind is helping to dry everything.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Maybe have the signage in feet & inches that people understand... 👍



Could possibly have both. 
I prefer metric and when I had a motorhome I found it easier and if presented with an imperial I would have had to stop and work it out. 
In any case I had a sign stuck on the dash giving my height and width in both metric and imperial so an instant decision could be made.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2022)

Mild, grey and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept really well, but the tap dancing heffalumps are making me feel rather meh. So I've puttered about gently this morning. I've finally picked all my basil as the plant was looking rather tired - I shall be turning that into pesto later, with some of the walnuts I have foraged. Also been making some templates for the next piece of bodywork. That's been fun as the air filter pops up out of it.

This afternoon's tasks will also include making an apple & ginger upside down cake, printing out the bin collection schedule that my friend who lives at the other end of the village sent me - she got a leaflet, us plebs out in the boonies didn't, and will doing some more on the model. I don't need to cook tonight as there's enough stuff in the fridge.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Rain has got here with a vengeance now but wind not yet up to full threatened force.
> 
> Connel bridge is now part open after a caravan as some wag put it “ got a new peel back sunroof “.
> Height limits are signposted as either 4.1 or 4.2 metres but too many either do not see them or just chance it. In this case the sign on the Connel side on the bridge is triangular in the centre of the road with the pointed end downwards.
> ...



The bridge outside Ely station gets whacked on a depressingly regular basis - even with the new Southern Bypass section of the A142 taking most of the through traffic away from the Angel Drove area of town...

There are warning signs and dangly things everwhere, but it doesn't seem to make one bit of difference. 

IIRC it's the fourth most whacked railway bridge in the UK


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> IIRC it's the fourth most whacked railway bridge in the UK



For some strange reason I read that something else 🤣


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> The bridge outside Ely station gets whacked on a depressingly regular basis - even with the new Southern Bypass section of the A142 taking most of the through traffic away from the Angel Drove area of town...
> 
> There are warning signs and dangly things everwhere, but it doesn't seem to make one bit of difference.
> 
> IIRC it's the fourth most whacked railway bridge in the UK



Never occurred to me that somebody somewhere keeps such records to hand.


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ernie gave me £150 this morning. The Council tax people took most of that back at the same time.
> 
> Meanwhile, when I moved here, there was a pre-payment meter for my all electricity flat. As the heating is paid for in the rent, I only pay for lighting and cooking, so it's so cheap I never bothered swapping over to a direct debit account. But these monthly credits I get from the government are beginning to be an embarrassment. They're paying me more than I could use. So, who should I give it to? Food banks? A bigger than usual Crisis donation for Christmas? Or does anybody know of a decent fund that goes to help others' fuel costs?
> 
> Ok, sorted, a donation to National Energy Action,



May I ask you a question, but don't answer it if you do not want to. How much are you paying per unit of electricity? I am asking this as I recently found out about someone with a prepay meter who is currently paying £50 approx more per week for electricity.  I pay not much more than that for a whole month.

It looked like he lived in a small flat. That seems too high. Okay so he might have a poor credit rating, but even so, I do not understand how he is paying so much. It did not look like he would spend hours on a computer gaming machine. His one evening out, per week, is to a local social club to play dominoes or something similar, or it might have been card games and he has two drinks.


----------



## postman (2 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> The saying around this side of town is 'Red sky in the morning, sailors warning ~ Red sky at night, your cars alight'


You live in Gipton Leeds then.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> The bridge outside Ely station gets whacked on a depressingly regular basis - even with the new Southern Bypass section of the A142 taking most of the through traffic away from the Angel Drove area of town...
> 
> There are warning signs and dangly things everwhere, but it doesn't seem to make one bit of difference.
> 
> IIRC it's the fourth most whacked railway bridge in the UK



I think its a bridge on the A5 near Nuneaton that is reckoned to be the most hit bridge in the country.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Nov 2022)

I looked for a picture of Connel Bridge which is a box section being the old railway/road bridge controlled by traffic lights as it is narrow. The top of the box section is where it gets whacked.


----------



## postman (2 Nov 2022)

Followed by the bridge at Clitheroe then Ribchester.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I stumbled across something mundane earlier. When Jack Hargreaves devised 'How' in 1966 it was intended to be only him presenting an adult orientated interesting facts show at 11pm after pub kick-out time. No Fred or Bunty and not for kids.
> We were spoiled with Southern TV.
> 
> View attachment 666703



We had to watch Southern TV here due to sitting next to a railway embankment blocking the line of site to the Wells transmitter.
Wasn't there another chap who used to do experiments ?
I can remember Jack Hargreaves also had a programme in the evening called Out of Town . I think !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> May I ask you a question, but don't answer it if you do not want to. How much are you paying per unit of electricity? I am asking this as I recently found out about someone with a prepay meter who is currently paying £50 approx more per week for electricity.  I pay not much more than that for a whole month.
> 
> It looked like he lived in a small flat. That seems too high. Okay so he might have a poor credit rating, but even so, I do not understand how he is paying so much. It did not look like he would spend hours on a computer gaming machine. His one evening out, per week, is to a local social club to play dominoes or something similar, or it might have been card games and he has two drinks.



I'm out at the moment but I'll check the rate when I get back this evening.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2022)

I used a bit of a clay bar that I had been using on my wife's car on my 1977 Viking cycle . It does seem to have made the bike look a bit better . I might wax it later .


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We had to watch Southern TV here due to sitting next to a railway embankment blocking the line of site to the Wells transmitter.
> Wasn't there another chap who used to do experiments ?
> I can remember Jack Hargreaves also had a programme in the evening called Out of Town . I think !



I remember out of town.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2022)

2020/21 Bridge Strikes


----------



## tyred (2 Nov 2022)

All this talk of catching on bridges. 

Not sure why but randomly this photo came up in my Facebook feed. If you're going to do it, do it properly 




I wonder what his boss said.


----------



## dave r (2 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> All this talk of catching on bridges.
> 
> Not sure why but randomly this photo came up in my Facebook feed. If you're going to do it, do it properly
> View attachment 666730
> ...



I've seen that, came up on my feed as well.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (2 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I have sex daily too..... !
> 
> View attachment 666690





Illaveago said:


> Interesting .
> I agree that there were a lot of causes of death in those times . One wonders how we managed to be here ?  I think that there may be some discrepancies in the way they age skeletons . There was a dentist who seemed to have a method of looking at I think it was the roots of teeth which become transparent with age . It seemed to suggest that people lived longer than people thought .
> When it comes to numbers of the population I think they must be missing lots of people out . There needs to be a certain amount of people around to keep trackways open .If there isn't constant traffic using these trackways they will soon become overgrown and ceased to be used . If there wasn't movement of people then diseases wouldn't have spread so rapidly and throughout the country .
> There have been some very interesting finds amongst some skeletons especially on old battlefields. I can remember one programme which discovered a knight which had his lower jaw cut through by a weapon but which had healed . This was found to have been treated with honey as an antiseptic. I think they discovered that there were some written records for how to treat wounds in the past .



My mother who's maternal family were romany always used honey as a healing agent on anything from sunburn to grazed knees. Mind you she also used to spit on minor injuries . Not sure if that was contempt or meant to help healing process. One thing l am sure of is that she never read this : Indeed, medicinal importance of honey has been documented in the world's oldest medical literatures, and since the ancient times, it has been known to possess antimicrobial property as well as wound-healing activity. The healing property of honey is due to the fact that it offers antibacterial activity, maintains a moist wound condition, and its high viscosity helps to provide a protective barrier to prevent infection. Its immunomodulatory property is relevant to wound repair too. The antimicrobial activity in most honeys is due to the enzymatic production of hydrogen peroxide. However, another kind of honey, called non-peroxide honey (_viz._, manuka honey), displays significant antibacterial effects even when the hydrogen peroxide activity is blocked. Its mechanism may be related to the low pH level of honey and its high sugar content (high osmolarity) that is enough to hinder the growth of microbes. The medical grade honeys have potent _in vitro_ bactericidal activity against antibiotic-resistant bacteria causing several life-threatening infections to humans. But, there is a large variation in the antimicrobial activity of some natural honeys, which is due to spatial and temporal variation in sources of nectar. Thus, identification and characterization of the active principle(s) may provide valuable information on the quality and possible therapeutic potential of honeys (against several health disorders of humans), and hence we discussed the medicinal property of honeys with emphasis on their antibacterial activities.
Make of that what you will !!


----------



## pawl (2 Nov 2022)

Honey I thought it was for putting in my porridge 

On a more serious note the LRI were using Leeches to aid the healing o f wounds.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We had to watch Southern TV here due to sitting next to a railway embankment blocking the line of site to the Wells transmitter.
> Wasn't there another chap who used to do experiments ?
> I can remember Jack Hargreaves also had a programme in the evening called Out of Town . I think !


Yes i remember Out of Town. Jack also devised Houseparty believe it or not!


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of toasted oat & barley bread, one with some rather ripe Kinnerton Ash goat's cheese, one with sliced avocado, then a banana, some pineapple and two 

Printed out all the stuff that needed printing, re-stocked the house with cat food and bog roll and am now sat here waiting for some glue to dry. I think I might have a  while I'm waiting.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 2020/21 Bridge Strikes
> 
> View attachment 666729



Yup, that's the one that comes in at #4. Part of the problem is that the road slopes down to get under the railway, and the steel girders do a very good job of slicing the top off any vehicle that's even just a gnat's todger too tall.

Was it last year, someone wedged a double decker bus under one of the railway bridges on the disused railway line between Winchester and Alresford. The road in question isn't a single track, but anything remotely high sided needs to drive in the middle of the road to have a hope of getting underneath.

On a bicycle though, there's ample clearance.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2022)

I have a  and a Min Spy


----------



## woodbutchmaster (2 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Honey I thought it was for putting in my porridge
> 
> On a more serious note the LRI were using Leeches to aid the healing o f wounds.



Yeah well leeches have the ability to anaesthetise the area they suck blood from so the victim doesn't feel anything . l also seem to remember that leeches exude an antimicrobial agent to protect their source of nutrient (blood) from infection ....That may be wishful thinking on my part


----------



## Jameshow (2 Nov 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Yeah well leeches have the ability to anaesthetise the area they suck blood from so the victim doesn't feel anything . l also seem to remember that leeches exude an antimicrobial agent to protect their source of nutrient (blood) from infection ....That may be wishful thinking on my part



Might be an anticoagulant to stop clotting!


----------



## Jameshow (2 Nov 2022)

Rain and wind here, glad I'm not going out!!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2022)

There are 3 sprouts on my plate


----------



## pawl (2 Nov 2022)

Does anyone else get fed up repeat adverts onTV.

Currently there is an advert for EMR that seems to come up constantly.Perhaps they should also say when there will be no service due to the rail strikes


----------



## woodbutchmaster (2 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> There are 3 sprouts on my plate



Sounds like a song


----------



## mybike (2 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Thames Water sent me an email today explaining why the hosepipe ban was still in place. What perplexes me is who on earth would be thinking of watering their gardens now.



I'm pumping water out of my garden!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Sounds like a song



Isn't that 'three wheels on my wagon'? 🤔 😂


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> My mother who's maternal family were romany always used honey as a healing agent on anything from sunburn to grazed knees. Mind you she also used to spit on minor injuries . Not sure if that was contempt or meant to help healing process. One thing l am sure of is that she never read this : Indeed, medicinal importance of honey has been documented in the world's oldest medical literatures, and since the ancient times, it has been known to possess antimicrobial property as well as wound-healing activity. The healing property of honey is due to the fact that it offers antibacterial activity, maintains a moist wound condition, and its high viscosity helps to provide a protective barrier to prevent infection. Its immunomodulatory property is relevant to wound repair too. The antimicrobial activity in most honeys is due to the enzymatic production of hydrogen peroxide. However, another kind of honey, called non-peroxide honey (_viz._, manuka honey), displays significant antibacterial effects even when the hydrogen peroxide activity is blocked. Its mechanism may be related to the low pH level of honey and its high sugar content (high osmolarity) that is enough to hinder the growth of microbes. The medical grade honeys have potent _in vitro_ bactericidal activity against antibiotic-resistant bacteria causing several life-threatening infections to humans. But, there is a large variation in the antimicrobial activity of some natural honeys, which is due to spatial and temporal variation in sources of nectar. Thus, identification and characterization of the active principle(s) may provide valuable information on the quality and possible therapeutic potential of honeys (against several health disorders of humans), and hence we discussed the medicinal property of honeys with emphasis on their antibacterial activities.
> Make of that what you will !!



My dad used to spit on a Dock leaf before rubbing it on a nettle sting .


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2022)

☔ 🌪 ☔


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2022)

My ebay purchase of Shimano Winter Road boots has arrived. Can't have been used more than once or twice as there are hardly any marks on the sole. They are the same as my MTB boots I already have. Just £40


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> May I ask you a question, but don't answer it if you do not want to. How much are you paying per unit of electricity? I am asking this as I recently found out about someone with a prepay meter who is currently paying £50 approx more per week for electricity.  I pay not much more than that for a whole month.
> 
> It looked like he lived in a small flat. That seems too high. Okay so he might have a poor credit rating, but even so, I do not understand how he is paying so much. It did not look like he would spend hours on a computer gaming machine. His one evening out, per week, is to a local social club to play dominoes or something similar, or it might have been card games and he has two drinks.








These are the current unit rates for me.

I've no idea what's going on with your friend. £50 would last me a couple of months for electricity but, as I said, heating is on the rent so it's only for lighting, cooking and (I forgot this bit) hot water.


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2022)

It isn't a friend of mine, it was on the regional BBC news, last week, I think.

So if he is paying 40 pence per unit, he would be using 100 units a week. 

Or if he is using 7 units a day, so 50 a week, that is £1 per unit. 

I guess he is paying something in between those two figures.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2022)

Someone visited me yesterday, and she tried to say "hello" to Kizzy. Kizzy was distinctly unimpressed, and then yawned. "Oh, she's tired", said my guest. 

That is not what a cat yawning means is it?


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> It isn't a friend of mine, it was on the regional BBC news, last week, I think.
> 
> So if he is paying 40 pence per unit, he would be using 100 units a week.
> 
> ...



Perhaps they are growing exotic plants ?


----------



## Jameshow (2 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Does anyone else get fed up repeat adverts onTV.
> 
> Currently there is an advert for EMR that seems to come up constantly.Perhaps they should also say when there will be no service due to the rail strikes



Yeap two that annoy me..... 

Nationwide in not doing ok. 

And Gina menopause medicine.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> My ebay purchase of Shimano Winter Road boots has arrived. Can't have been used more than once or twice as there are hardly any marks on the sole. They are the same as my MTB boots I already have. Just £40



What model! 

Could do with some myself rather than overshoes!


----------



## rockyroller (2 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Someone visited me yesterday, and she tried to say "hello" to Kizzy. Kizzy was distinctly unimpressed, and then yawned. "Oh, she's tired", said my guest.
> 
> That is not what a cat yawning means is it?



just googled this - Cats yawn for a variety of reasons, but it's often connected to how sleepy they're feeling. Sometimes they yawn as a way to try to stay awake when they're tired, just like humans do. The act of yawning means they're quickly inhaling extra oxygen, which can stimulate blood flow in their brains.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> a Min Spy



a what? google couldn't help me


----------



## neil_merseyside (2 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> a what? google couldn't help me



Mince pie methinks


----------



## Speicher (2 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Perhaps they are growing exotic plants ?



He would have rigged the supply so that it bypasses the meter.


----------



## Hebe (2 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Isn't that 'three wheels on my wagon'? 🤔 😂


Coins in the fountain? Little birds?

I am utterly tired and no idea why. So drinking an alcohol free bitter and watching a prime programme about triathlon.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Nov 2022)

neil_merseyside said:


> Mince pie methinks



That's what I need and some wine....!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Sounds like a song



Certainly making noises 

Had some rain tonight


----------



## simongt (2 Nov 2022)

Just home from my three days a week ( still getting used to the idea that today is not a Friday - !  ) at our local recycling centre which deals with all Norfolk's recycling. Am now becoming very blase about our population's apparent arrogant indifference as to what should and what shound not go into their recycling bins.


----------



## fossyant (2 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> What model!
> 
> Could do with some myself rather than overshoes!



I already have MW7 MTB boots and these are the RW5 road boots. Hardly used. Just been through the washer and now drying above the dehumidifier. My MW7's were over £150 at the time. Had them about 5 years now. I also use a drysuit wrist cuff over the neoprene as it makes a seal with your skin and the rain just runs down over the shoes cuff, rather than seeping into the shoe.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2022)

The last of the pea & ham soup for supper, plus a cheddar, mozzarella & tomato chutney toastie.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Someone visited me yesterday, and she tried to say "hello" to Kizzy. Kizzy was distinctly unimpressed, and then yawned. "Oh, she's tired", said my guest.
> 
> That is not what a cat yawning means is it?



Yawning tends to be a sign that a cat is relaxed and not fussed about its environment. Given that cats communicate largely by body language - and often quite subtly - yawning is a fairly "shouty" kind of signal.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> a what? google couldn't help me



Yup, a mince pie.  T'is the season...


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2022)

Have just poured the ginger syrup over my apple & ginger upside down cake. The house now smells of ginger.


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2022)

simongt said:


> Just home from my three days a week ( still getting used to the idea that today is not a Friday - !  ) at our local recycling centre which deals with all Norfolk's recycling. Am now becoming very blase about our population's apparent arrogant indifference as to what should and what shound not go into their recycling bins.



I take my hat off to anyone who does that sort of thing; done several stints sorting out charity donations over the years, and yeah, the sort of stuff people deem fit to stick in among that lot... 

Other than paper and cardboard, anything that goes into my recycling wheelie bin gets thoroughly washed. Which reminds, it's the blue recycling bin for collection here this week, but haven't bothered putting it out. Likewise the black bag.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Nov 2022)

There I was, sat in the nice and quiet office this morning, finishing the first cuppa of the day and about to log into Cyclechat when suddenly work broke out.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Nov 2022)

I tried some clay bar treatment on my wife's car . There was some industrial fallout on several panels , I just thought I would give it a go . It seemed to work well . When I had finished I thought I would try it out on my 70's Viking . It looks a lot better now .


----------



## Jameshow (2 Nov 2022)

simongt said:


> Just home from my three days a week ( still getting used to the idea that today is not a Friday - !  ) at our local recycling centre which deals with all Norfolk's recycling. Am now becoming very blase about our population's apparent arrogant indifference as to what should and what shound not go into their recycling bins.



Probably as bad as my worst job - recycled cooking oil depot!


----------



## Jenkins (2 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> On a low loader so a residential one. Hope they have good insurance.
> The bridge being closed by too tall loads is not uncommon. There have been proposals to put a height barrier before the main bridge but the nimbys in Connel Ferry village object that it would spoil their view.


Height barriers won't stop the stupid drivers. There's a rail bridge near me that's one of the most bashed in the UK (there's another up near @Reynard) with signs & barriers on both sides as below and even more warning signs on the approach off the A14 the other side. Usually gets a vehicle trapped under it at least once a month.





Edited to add that this is the Coddenham Road bridge in Needham Market from @PeteXXX 's list earlier


----------



## Jenkins (2 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I looked for a picture of Connel Bridge which is a box section being the old railway/road bridge controlled by traffic lights as it is narrow. The top of the box section is where it gets whacked.
> 
> View attachment 666723


Somewhat bigger than the other one I was thinking about in Stonea then


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Height barriers won't stop the stupid drivers. There's a rail bridge near me that's one of the most bashed in the UK (there's another up near @Reynard) with signs & barriers on both sides as below and even more warning signs on the approach off the A14 the other side. Usually gets a vehicle trapped under it at least once a month.
> View attachment 666755
> 
> Edited to add that this is the Coddenham Road bridge in Needham Market from @PeteXXX 's list earlier



The one near me is on the Stuntney Road in Ely - which is #4 on @PeteXXX 's list.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Somewhat bigger than the other one I was thinking about in Stonea then
> View attachment 666757



6'6"? I have fellows at work, more than 1, who could not walk under that bridge. And I had better watch my choice of hat, or it could get knocked off.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> 6'6"? I have fellows at work, more than 1, who could not walk under that bridge. And I had better watch my choice of hat, or it could get knocked off.



I'm 5'11" and on that bike the beams were a bit close!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Nov 2022)

A damp night ahead


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> The one near me is on the Stuntney Road in Ely - which is #4 on @PeteXXX 's list.
> 
> View attachment 666760



Do you think the driver mistook the yellow and black stripes for a wasp?


----------



## Reynard (2 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you think the driver mistook the yellow and black stripes for a wasp?



Your guess is as good as mine...


----------



## Jameshow (2 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> The one near me is on the Stuntney Road in Ely - which is #4 on @PeteXXX 's list.
> 
> View attachment 666760



Should have gone to specksavers!!!


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do you think the driver mistook the yellow and black stripes for a wasp?



And tried to swat it with his truck!!? 🤔


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2022)

I just read that for the first time ever, magnetic north, true north and grid north will combine at the same place this week. Langton Matravers. Be there or miss your chance forever.

View: https://twitter.com/OrdnanceSurvey/status/1587745179955503104


And then I discovered on the OS site that there's a chap cycling every OS map in numerical order. I'm sure much of the riding will be highly mundane.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Honey I thought it was for putting in my porridge
> 
> On a more serious note the LRI were using Leeches to aid the healing o f wounds.


I've seen maggots used in hospital to clean deep wounds. Watching an otherwise immobile limb "moving" under the dressing always seems odd.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just read that for the first time ever, magnetic north, true north and grid north will combine at the same place this week. Langton Matravers. Be there or miss your chance forever.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/OrdnanceSurvey/status/1587745179955503104
> 
> ...




Though apparently the lines will converge gradually further and further northwards. @Illaveago won't even have to go anywhere....

After making landfall at Langton Matravers, the triple alignment will pass northwards through Poole by Christmas and then Chippenham and Birmingham before reaching Hebden Bridge in Yorkshire in August 2024. It will pass though the Pennines before leaving the English coast at Berwick-Upon-Tweed a year later in August 2025 and it does not hit land again until around May 2026 at Drums, just south of Newburgh in Scotland. After passing through Mintlaw its last stop in Scotland and the landmass of Great Britain is Fraserburgh, around July 2026.


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yup, that's the one that comes in at #4. Part of the problem is that the road slopes down to get under the railway, and the steel girders do a very good job of slicing the top off any vehicle that's even just a gnat's todger too tall.
> 
> Was it last year, someone wedged a double decker bus under one of the railway bridges on the disused railway line between Winchester and Alresford. The road in question isn't a single track, but anything remotely high sided needs to drive in the middle of the road to have a hope of getting underneath.
> 
> *On a bicycle though, there's ample clearance.*


Wouldn't that depend on the bicycle used?





Mind your head!


----------



## classic33 (2 Nov 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Sounds like a song



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Trq24S01i9s


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> I've seen maggots used in hospital to clean deep wounds. Watching an otherwise immobile limb "moving" under the dressing always seems odd.



I've heard of that too but didn't realise that it had actually gained acceptance within any NHS hospitals.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't that depend on the bicycle used?
> View attachment 666764
> 
> Mind your head!



Not sure I'd want to be riding Winchester to Alresford on either of those... 

Brilliant though, but utterly bonkers...


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not sure I'd want to be riding Winchester to Alresford on either of those...
> 
> Brilliant though, but utterly bonkers...


They'd see you though.
And just think of the apple picking opportunities they'd give.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've heard of that too but didn't realise that it had actually gained acceptance within any NHS hospitals.


First seen in the Infirmary, in 1995.
A fair few squeamish people who'd work with parts hanging out where they shouldn't, but wouldn't touch the dressing to check it.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> They'd see you though.
> And just think of the apple picking opportunities they'd give.



A friend of mine used to have a horse that was so well trained that she could stand in the saddle to scrump apples...


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2022)

An early one for me tonight.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2022)

Is it still dark out there?


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Is it still dark out there?



It’s getting light here.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2022)

It's still damp underfoot from last night's rain .
Time to make a pot of Yorkshires finest brew


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2022)

It's raining 🌧️


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2022)

^ it is ^


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Got a zoom meeting this morning no idea what it's about just got an invitation yesterday from my boss and one of our suppliers


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Nov 2022)

Having porridge with honey plus a big cup of green tea


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2022)

I believe the rain 🌧️ might have stopped


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2022)

^^ not quite ^^


----------



## oldwheels (3 Nov 2022)

Not currently raining but it looks a bit stormy in a southerly direction.
It seems to be recycling bin day and the nuisance holiday house has stuck a bin out to block 2 cars. This is a newish idea so the owner [ from Yorkshire ] must have splashed out on a sheet of paper which gives the dates for the various collections.
I need to go out later with the car so will have to shove it back to block their gate to give more room.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2022)

Morning .
Raining here . 
Biggsy asked me for a road test / report on the use of the clay bar on my bike . From looking at it last night indoors it looked as though it had got its lacquered look back . When I first got my 70's Viking I accused the factory of not lacquering the finish as it looked like a straight metallic . By the late 70's basecoat and clear finishes were common in the automotive industry so I would have thought that cycles would have used a similar finish . I polished my frame with Farecla G3 which brought a bit of shine into the finish but not a lot . 
Yesterday I thought I would try out the clay bar I bought from the H company for a fiver . I wasn't going to pay loads for something I didn't know if it worked . I tried the bar out on a couple of panels on our 11 year old car. The paint finish is still pretty good but the tailgate has some rusty industrial fallout spots on it . I didn't wash my car beforehand as per instructions said I should have . I am a bit impatient ! I used some washing up liquid and water as a lubricant . Another money saving measure !  I ended up doing the bonnet and tailgate . I then did my bike frame .
The results this morning . The bike frame does look better and the paint feels smoother . The 2 panels on the car stand out as if they have just been resprayed ! There is a definite difference in the amount of shine when comparing panels .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Nov 2022)

Just seen a bumble bee visiting the flowers in the garden. A bit damp out. Expecting delivery so delaying my daily walk until wife is back from gym.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2022)

My, that was a lot of rain!

The milk has curdled and I hadn't taken a new one out of the freezer. Straight onto black coffee for me.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Nov 2022)

don't think I'll breakfast, I went to sleep late after a bowl of cereal


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2022)

In complete contrast to yesterday's wind and rain, today is beautiful, sunny with clear blue skies. 

Summer must have been brought back by popular demand for one additional performance during it's final farewell tour of 2022.


----------



## Jameshow (3 Nov 2022)

Sunny in Yorkshire too. About to have a virtual coffee with my men's shed as I've got covid!


----------



## simongt (3 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> the sort of stuff people deem fit to stick in among that lot...


Which is the reason that we are obliged to wear Kevlar sleeves and our safety gloves; quite substantial ones, have to be dumped and we are issued with a new pair every day.


----------



## simongt (3 Nov 2022)

With the bridge / numpty driver thread, check out '11'8".com' on YouTube. It's video footage of what is probably now the most famous bridge in America due to the number of times HGV & campervan drivers have 'misjudged' the height clearance despite the many warnings and flashing lights. Hilarious, especially the one with the army truck - !


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2022)

Just done a cartwheel 😊


----------



## oldwheels (3 Nov 2022)

Not our ferry but one on the Harris route is out of service to get the rudders inspected by divers as it is not steering properly.
Bound to be knock on effects but should not affect us this time as our current one is too small.

The settlers have terrible problems with ferries and getting their house contents from Hampshire and such like places to take over another part of Mull. 
They get as far as Oban where they get weighed before being allowed to board a ferry with their furniture. This comes as a great surprise to find something like a weighbridge in such far off places. The lorries are mostly overweight and told to go away or words to that effect so they have to unload some into containers in Oban with much wailing and complaining.
There is then a gathering on FB all with similar tales of woe. They should just have stayed where there were.


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2022)

Corsa driver is still driving around in circles. I think he has got new window tints and new alloys fitted. 

I suppose if that was my car I'd also want darkened windows so nobody would see me driving it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Nov 2022)

Still raining, just not as heavy as overnight / first thing.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2022)

The sun's trying to come out


----------



## Moon bunny (3 Nov 2022)

I am on the train going south.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2022)

Wet and squelchy here chez Casa Reynard. Currently sunny here, but there's another bank of storm clouds moving in from the south west. I think we had 36mm of rain overnight.

Didn't sleep well - brain refused to switch off. Hey ho... But friend and I managed to find a window in the weather to have a lovely walk with her dogs around the local playing fields and some nearby trails. Good decision to wear my gardening jeans, as it was VERY muddy. It's just nice to get out and set the world to rights. And get some exercise at the same time.

This afternoon will be spent making soup and working on the Higman model.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2022)

simongt said:


> Which is the reason that we are obliged to wear Kevlar sleeves and our safety gloves; quite substantial ones, have to be dumped and we are issued with a new pair every day.



Yikes!

One of the most memorable WTF moments while sorting out charity donations was finding a carrier bag full of soiled nappies inside a bin bag of other stuff...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> The sun's trying to come out



The clouds are offering determined resistance on the SE battlefront.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2022)

I painted the kitchen ceiling this lunchtime. I doubt the walls will get done until next week.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I painted the kitchen ceiling this lunchtime. I doubt the walls will get done until next week.



Very small ceiling or a long lunch break? 😁


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Yeap two that annoy me.....
> 
> Nationwide in not doing ok.
> 
> And Gina menopause medicine.



It's the Vodfone adverts on the radio that get me, that woman's voice is so annoying.


----------



## mybike (3 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I take my hat off to anyone who does that sort of thing; done several stints sorting out charity donations over the years, and yeah, the sort of stuff people deem fit to stick in among that lot...
> 
> Other than paper and cardboard, anything that goes into my recycling wheelie bin gets thoroughly washed. Which reminds, it's the blue recycling bin for collection here this week, but haven't bothered putting it out. Likewise the black bag.



Your bin men must get very frustrated with you, coming all the way out into the sticks to find you haven't put your bin out.


----------



## mistyoptic (3 Nov 2022)

Jam making today. Thirteen jars of jumbleberry for the winter cupboard. Time for a


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2022)

Starting to get emails about Black Friday so companies can persuade people to buy all the unwanted junk lying in their stock room.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Nov 2022)

Saw an ad. telling us the local farm shop was restocked with all kinds of meat products. 
The entrance road has a 10 mph speed restriction but anything over very slow walking pace is chancing damage to a car even tho’ mine is a bit higher than most and you have no idea how deep the potholes are.
The cafe is shut and the shop is self service but easy enough once you have cracked the system. Problem is the fridge holding all the meat products was locked or else I was just being a bit more thicko than usual but I could not get into the bl——y thing.
Nobody to be found to ask as those doing the renovations had all gone off for a tea break.
Try again tomorrow but by then the vultures have probably been and nothing left. Not the first time I have gone up and pretty well everything had gone.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Nov 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I am on the train going south.



Which way is the train going ?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Very small ceiling or a long lunch break? 😁



15' x 12' and lunchtime is as long as I want it to be


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2022)

Another working day has ended 
One of my favourite tea's tonight mince with veg and gravy


----------



## Hebe (3 Nov 2022)

I ran and swam today. And bought electric blankets from Lidl. I think we might need to put an extra sheet between the blanket and the sheet.


----------



## Hebe (3 Nov 2022)

And it is not blue bin day tomorrow, despite my best efforts.


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2022)

Had a gammon & mustard sandwich for luncheon, along with a banana, some pineapple and two 

Then made a big pot of leek & potato soup.

After, I spent some time working on the Higman model, untangling a mistake I made unwittingly last night. Well, it wasn't exactly a mistake, more that it's not always easy to see some of the detail on not-so-great 38 year old photos.

Now sat watching the news on BBC1 and supping on a


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Nov 2022)

I'm starving, only had a small tuna and cucumber roll today. Madame Fondo is making homemade burgers, and I could hoover three down.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2022)

Just put about a dozen jigsaw pieces together


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2022)

Had leek & potato soup followed by a jacket potato topped with the last of the madras curry and an oddment of mozzarella that was lurking in the fridge.

Am keeping an eye on the Arsenal v Zurich text commentary.


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2022)

Is anyone else watching the wheelchair Rugby? What is the significance of the "ribbons" on the players' shoulders?


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Is anyone else watching the wheelchair Rugby? What is the significance of the "ribbons" on the players' shoulders?



Tackling? That's how grandson plays Tag Rugby. I could be wrong, though, as I know nought about wheelchair rugby..


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Tackling? That's how grandson plays Tag Rugby. I could be wrong, though, as I know nought about wheelchair rugby..



Yes, something about tagging as in Tag Rugby. Is there a significance in having six tags? The pitch is not getting littered with discarded tags.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, something about tagging as in Tag Rugby. Is there a significance in having six tags? The pitch is not getting littered with discarded tags.



I'll pass you over to the expert pundits now


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'll pass you over to the expert pundits now



so kind!


----------



## Hebe (3 Nov 2022)

I'm having a . Put the gas fire on downstairs and the electric blankets on upstairs.


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2022)

I bought a ticket for the theatre tomorrow night.


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2022)

It seems the new super-duper paperless environmentally friendly theatre ticket system recommends that I print the ticket myself

In other words they save money by not printing my ticket!


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2022)

I think it's because in rugby league, each team gets a set number of tackles to move the ball forward before possession is turned over to the opposition.

May be totally wrong about the wheelchair version tho...

Anyways, Arsenal won 1-0 and now have a bye into the last 16 of the Europa League. I'll take that.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Nov 2022)

Absolutely hosing it down here in east Suffolk for most of the day - especially the bit while I was cycling to work. Add in to that a very strong breeze and I had to go up to level 2 assist on the ebike for the seafront stretch and even that was hard work. 

Got sent out to do an inspection at a warehouse an hour and a bit's drive each way (not nice driving conditions on the A14), got backand found a sausage roll on my desk. Thank you management.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> It seems the new super-duper paperless environmentally friendly theatre ticket system recommends that I print the ticket myself
> 
> In other words they save money by not printing my ticket!



It's not one of those where they also charge you €1.50 for the email to send you the ticket to print (or save to your phone) is it?


----------



## Reynard (3 Nov 2022)

Time for a  and a slice of apple & ginger upside down cake.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2022)

Time to bank the fire and toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It's not one of those where they also charge you €1.50 for the email to send you the ticket to print (or save to your phone) is it?



They apply an extra €1. Pre-covid, I used to just pay cash in the box office and avoid all fees. I was walking past it on my way to work. Now they've cut the box office hours to just a few every day and I don't have the chance to go. Best not to have customers cluttering the place up I suppose.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2022)

Chilly outside when i fed the birds earlier 
First cuppa went down well
Friday at last


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2022)

I need some tea.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Best not to have customers cluttering the place up I suppose.



A lot of companies seem to be pushing customers away more and more as they use modern technology


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2022)

Morning.
Clear sky here and it is getting lighter . I have put our bins out .
I was cold in the night .


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2022)

Nice clear sky starting to show it's face


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2022)

It's supposed to be sunny all day, today. 
Seems like a good idea to go out on my bike


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2022)

^^ Once I've hoovered & cleaned the bathroom.,obv!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's supposed to be sunny all day, today.
> Seems like a good idea to go out on my bike



Sounds like a good idea to me 
But alas work gets in my today


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2022)

I took some pictures of my bike yesterday. I am surprised how using the clay bar has improved its looks. The metallic paintwork now sparkles in the sunshine. I will have to try it out on another one of my bikes to see if it has a similar effect.


----------



## pjd57 (4 Nov 2022)

Definitely a bit of ground frost in my part of Glasgow this morning. 
I think I'll stay in bed for another hour.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Nov 2022)

pjd57 said:


> Definitely a bit of ground frost in my part of Glasgow this morning.
> I think I'll stay in bed for another hour.



Roofs are white here and cars frozen over


----------



## Jameshow (4 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Roofs are white here and cars frozen over



Well you are in the Arctic circle!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2022)

Lovely morning again for this morning's perambulation but definitely getting colder.

Back to the time of year where people leave their smokey, rattling diesels idling in the drive to spoil the early morning peace and suffocate me walking past warm them up so little Johnny isn't cold on the school run.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Nov 2022)

A bit colder here but certainly no frost at 7C when I got up. 
Still rain showers tho' and the forecast looks dire so far as rain is concerned. Gale forecast here for a bit of next week but not for Oban Airport which is the forecast area I use when on the mainland. Lots of rain which means I will not be out on the trike.
This is all the fault of the North Atlantic Drift and not as commonly thought the Gulf Stream.
On the subject of printing your own tickets. Calmac are heading that way and you can get them if you ask which many tourists seem to be doing as lots of sheets of paper appear when the man with the scanner comes round. Next year we should be able to get them on our phones which produce a bar code which can be scanned.
The common assumption is that everyone has a newish smartphone and knows how to use it.

Found a collection of books of GILES cartoons from the 1970 era. He captures types of people very well and brings back memories. I am constantly astonished at the variety of books I seem to have collected over the years.


----------



## Jameshow (4 Nov 2022)

Tested neg!! 😃😃😃


----------



## Jameshow (4 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A bit colder here but certainly no frost at 7C when I got up.
> Still rain showers tho' and the forecast looks dire so far as rain is concerned. Gale forecast here for a bit of next week but not for Oban Airport which is the forecast area I use when on the mainland. Lots of rain which means I will not be out on the trike.
> This is all the fault of the North Atlantic Drift and not as commonly thought the Gulf Stream.
> On the subject of printing your own tickets. Calmac are heading that way and you can get them if you ask which many tourists seem to be doing as lots of sheets of paper appear when the man with the scanner comes round. Next year we should be able to get them on our phones which produce a bar code which can be scanned.
> ...



I love "our Willie" and broons!


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> ^^ Once I've hoovered & cleaned the bathroom.,obv!



what brand vacuum do you have. growing up, we had a Hoover


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> what brand vacuum do you have. growing up, we had a Hoover



A Henry Allergy


----------



## Jenkins (4 Nov 2022)

Looks to be a lovely morning with sunshine & clear skies but there's a bit of a cold breeze. I'd like to go out for a bit, but I'm expecting a delivery at some point today and haven't yet had the delivery confirmation email where I can opt to have the parcel left in a safe place.
A second cuppa and a slice of toast will have to be had while I wait.


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2022)

Regarding vacuum cleaners, I have two cordless Gtech ones. One upstairs and one downstairs, I have always struggled to carry vacuum cleaners up and down stairs.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I love "our Willie" and broons!


----------



## mybike (4 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Another working day has ended
> One of my favourite tea's tonight mince with veg and gravy



Wot, no dumplings?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2022)

Ride ridden. 
Dog walked. 
Coffee brewing.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2022)

Lovely bright clear sky here . I've been out and got my bike dirty . It is a bit chilly out .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2022)

How come the time between 4 o' clock to 7 is deemed to be peak time when people are at school and work between 8 and 6 ?


----------



## pawl (4 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I took some pictures of my bike yesterday. I am surprised how using the clay bar has improved its looks. The metallic paintwork now sparkles in the sunshine. I will have to try it out on another one of my bikes to see if it has a similar effect.
> 
> View attachment 666843
> 
> ...



Excuse my ignorance.What is a clay bar.certainly seems to have made a god job of your frame.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2022)

Sunny, breezy and a touch chilly this morning here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept so-so. Kept having to get up to use the little girls' room. But when I did sleep, I think I didn't do too badly. Had a dream about stock car racing - guess it's been on the brain, working on the Higman.

Have had a quiet morning puttering about doing stuff. I picked a basket full of bramley apples from the tree in the garden - I shall be turning those into jam later, and mirabile, I have *FINALLY* managed to start undoing the rather stuck screws on the storage heater in the dining room. 

The heater has stopped working, but until I can get the cover off, I can't see what exactly wants fixing. I've needed patience and liberal dosings of GT85 just to get this far. It'll be one of three things though - either it just wants a reset, or else it's going to be the thermostat or element. It's a small Dimplex one btw, and looks like it'll be reasonably straightforward to fix.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Wot, no dumplings?



No no dumplings


----------



## mybike (4 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> It seems the new super-duper paperless environmentally friendly theatre ticket system recommends that I print the ticket myself
> 
> In other words they save money by not printing my ticket!



Thus passing the cost to you.


----------



## mybike (4 Nov 2022)

Down to 32.7F and clear blue sky when I walked the dog this morning, rain just before 12 & back to sunny now.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2022)

I've tidied up the garden a bit with some of the Annual plants having gone past their best, including the two hanging baskets on the front porch that really excelled this year (as opposed to 2021 when they never failed to disappoint!!) 

Hydrangea has been dead-headed and lightly trimmed into shape.


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I love "our Willie" and broons!



I've quite a lot of those annuals. A friend of my Granny's who lived in Glasgow used to send me one every Christmas and I've picked up a few of the old ones over the years from junk shops. I love them too.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Regarding vacuum cleaners, I have two cordless Gtech ones. One upstairs and one downstairs, I have always struggled to carry vacuum cleaners up and down stairs.



sheer genius!


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Down to 32.7F and clear blue sky when I walked the dog this morning, rain just before 12 & back to sunny now.



brrr  we'll be close to 70F today


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have *FINALLY* managed to start undoing the rather stuck screws on the storage heater in the dining room.
> 
> The heater has stopped working, but until I can get the cover off, I can't see what exactly wants fixing. I've needed patience and liberal dosings of GT85 just to get this far. It'll be one of three things though - either it just wants a reset, or else it's going to be the thermostat or element. It's a small Dimplex one btw, and looks like it'll be reasonably straightforward to fix.



good luck. it took me several weeks to finally drill out a bolt whose head I snapped off. about 10 years ago


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> How come the time between 4 o' clock to 7 is deemed to be peak time when people are at school and work between 8 and 6 ?



at my 2nd job, in a big box, home improvement chain, we used to call 10am-2pm "Power Hours". which is when we are supposed to drop all warehouse restocking tasks & concentrate all our energy toward finding & helping customers. it's my favorite shift on Sundays, in lumber & building materials


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> sheer genius!



Even more genius, the manufacturer is not a million miles from here. You can take your machine there if it is not working, and they will try to fix it while you wait, and/or order the part for you to be delivered to your home address.


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> How come the time between 4 o' clock to 7 is deemed to be peak time when people are at school and work between 8 and 6 ?


People get home from work, put on the kettle*, oven, washing machine, and the dishwasher during those hours.

If you have already started reducing your energy during those hours, you will probably not get any repayments.

However, I think we all need to consider that if we all try to reduce our energy consumption, then we may reduce the likelihood of power outages. 

* No, it won't suit you.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Excuse my ignorance.What is a clay bar.certainly seems to have made a god job of your frame.



I was a bit ignorant as well . I had heard about them and seen it being used on a BBC afternoon programme . I suppose it resembles a large bar of Fimo ' a bit like putty . I think it must be a mild abrasive . You cut off a piece and form it in your hands like Plasticine to form a circular piece and rub it on the paintwork using a lubricant . You can feel the difference afterwards . What I call "Hear that shine !" Run your hands over an orange peel surface and you will hear it . Run your hands over a smooth surface and it will be silent .


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2022)

It's the weekend at last
Let's get some miles in this weekend hopefully


----------



## pawl (4 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was a bit ignorant as well . I had heard about them and seen it being used on a BBC afternoon programme . I suppose it resembles a large bar of Fimo ' a bit like putty . I think it must be a mild abrasive . You cut off a piece and form it in your hands like Plasticine to form a circular piece and rub it on the paintwork using a lubricant . You can feel the difference afterwards . What I call "Hear that shine !" Run your hands over an orange peel surface and you will hear it . Run your hands over a smooth surface and it will be silent .



Thanks for that


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2022)

Right, that's a batch of apple & ginger jam made. I have eight large jars. 

Some will be for me, some will make very nice Christmas pressies.

Now for a


----------



## Illaveago (4 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> People get home from work, put on the kettle*, oven, washing machine, and the dishwasher during those hours.
> 
> If you have already started reducing your energy during those hours, you will probably not get any repayments.
> 
> ...



People at work and schools , heating and lighting on , welders and machinery running , stoving ovens on . Come home time for schools at 3.30 their power demand should reduce and so will firms power reduce from 5.30. So surely the domestic power demand should be less than industrial ?


----------



## Speicher (4 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> People at work and schools , heating and lighting on , welders and machinery running , stoving ovens on . Come home time for schools at 3.30 their power demand should reduce and so will firms power reduce from 5.30. So surely the domestic power demand should be less than industrial ?



It is a pilot scheme. I agree that power savings could be made in industry and in schools.


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2022)

I had a browse in my favourite second hand shop, didn't find the book I was looking for but bought three others instead...

It seems strange to see a group of teenage girls in browsing old rock records. I wouldn't have thought Queen or Bon Jovi would be for that age group. Or perhaps they were looking for a Christmas present for Grandad!


----------



## oldwheels (4 Nov 2022)

Tried to go out on trike but weather still dodgy with heavy showers.
Went down the "main" road to check out the surface on a road which a possible off road trike route. Looks possible.
About 6 miles out a transit type van is dumped off road with the front passenger side severely damaged. No debris lying around and this is not the first time I have seen similar about the same area. Probably deer which suddenly leap out after dark as they do not normally come down to low ground in daytime. They do tend to be a menace on a fast stretch and I have had a narrow escape a few times.
Son used to commute 25 miles each way to work and in winter all in darkness. He hit several but not hard enough to disable his van fortunately.
He did seem to be a deer magnet and once thumped one on some English motorway somewhere just north of Birmingham. Bounced the carcass on to the opposite carraigeway and covered a van going south with blood. No damage to his large pickup or the other vehicle apart from blood everywhere.
My wildlife pal has a story about him terrorising a couple of passing cyclists when looking for a wounded deer and brandishing his rife as he slid involuntarily on his back down a wet steep slope towards the road.


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2022)

Time to get ready for the theatre.


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## alicat (4 Nov 2022)

Had a close pass twice in two days near home by the same driving school. I've texted the instructor. More mundane news may follow.


----------



## Jameshow (4 Nov 2022)

Post covid back to work today rather than WFH - knackered!

Put shopping away, get a dizzy head if I over do it! Might take it easy this weekend!


----------



## pawl (4 Nov 2022)

Fireworks banging away Must be Mallory Park.They have a display advertised for tonight


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> sheer genius!


Maybe, but what's used on the stairs?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2022)

Hogs have been fed but for the last couple of nights they have not eaten it all and last night none were caught on camera


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2022)

alicat said:


> Had a close pass twice in two days near home by the same driving school. I've texted the instructor. More mundane news may follow.


Had one instruct his pupil to pull into a cycle lane, right in front of me, having just passed me. He was telling the pupil what they had done wrong, then I told him what he'd done wrong. He didn't realise there was a cycle lane there, nor that telling someone else to pull over to the side of the road on his command was wrong.

Reported him at the test centre down the road.


----------



## alicat (4 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Reported him at the test centre down the road.


I'm thinking of doing that too. I don't want all these close passes just because there is a test centre down the road.


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2022)

alicat said:


> I'm thinking of doing that too. I don't want all these close passes just because there is a test centre down the road.


I was headed past it anyway. Only a slight diversion into the centre itself required.

Reports are kept on record, which is one good thing.


----------



## Jameshow (4 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Had one instruct his pupil to pull into a cycle lane, right in front of me, having just passed me. He was telling the pupil what they had done wrong, then I told him what he'd done wrong. He didn't realise there was a cycle lane there, nor that telling someone else to pull over to the side of the road on his command was wrong.
> 
> Reported him at the test centre down the road.



Why would an instructor not be able to instruct his pupil to pull over??


----------



## classic33 (4 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Why would an instructor not be able to instruct his pupil to pull over??


Giving the instruction to pull into the path of another vehicle, being used in its marked lane is allowed?


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2022)

Leek & potato soup for supper, followed by broccoli & cauliflower cheese on toast. There's a slice of apple & ginger upside down cake for later, too.


----------



## Jameshow (4 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Giving the instruction to pull into the path of another vehicle, being used in its marked lane is allowed?



I see the context makes sense!


----------



## Hebe (4 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I need some tea.





tyred said:


> I had a browse in my favourite second hand shop, didn't find the book I was looking for but bought three others instead...
> 
> It seems strange to see a group of teenage girls in browsing old rock records. I wouldn't have thought Queen or Bon Jovi would be for that age group. Or perhaps they were looking for a Christmas present for Grandad!


I know of a teenage girl who asked her Grandad for a record player for her birthday. Grandad was thrilled 😀

I cycled out to a cafe today. It was so busy that I ate my emergency Dolly Mixtures whilst waiting for my sausage butty. Turned out it was the lunch stop for 60+ people on an organised ride


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Maybe, but what's used on the stairs?



top 1/2 done by upper machine
lower 1/2 done by lower machine
don't know really, I have only 1 machine


----------



## rockyroller (4 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Even more genius, the manufacturer is not a million miles from here. You can take your machine there if it is not working, and they will try to fix it while you wait, and/or order the part for you to be delivered to your home address.



nice. we have an Oreck vacuum store near us. but the one we have is working ok still


----------



## Reynard (4 Nov 2022)

Other than modelling four bonnet catches - which I'd much rather do in daylight - the Higman's bodywork forward of the rollcage is now complete and ready for priming. 

Time for a  and a piece of cake.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2022)

I'm off to bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2022)

Time for some miles


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2022)

Morning.
It is wet here outside although not raining at the moment .
Just before I woke up I was enjoying my dream . As with most dreams some bits make sense whilst other bits don't . It was a bit of an epic dream . It was a 2 day holiday flight on Concorde. It started off well , we took off from London , I assume it was Heathrow . We landed at Bournemouth Airport to pick up food for the flight and took off again . We landed in America and were taken to our hotel for our evening meal . For some reason we must have returned home to take another trip the next day . The second flight started off fine . We landed again at Bournemouth. This is where it went wrong ! For some reason the pilot took a wrong turning and we ended up going round the streets of Bournemouth! . Most drivers got out of the way when they saw Concorde driving down the streets towards them ! There were some idiots who didn't realize how big it was . It was lucky we didn't come across any low bridges !  This is the bit which started to drag on . We assumed that the pilot was using his satnav to try to get back to the airport . Why hadn't the police organized a convoy to guide us?
This when I woke up!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2022)

It must be bl**dy difficult navigating Concorde through the streets of a town ! Our pilot was doing a marvelous job !


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2022)

It's nearly dog-walking time. 🐶 💩


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2022)

Back now 32 miles covered
Started off dry had a couple of light showers but nice ride 
First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## oldwheels (5 Nov 2022)

Rain again but an hour of dryish is forecast about lunchtime, perhaps.
Washing machine is doing it's stuff but a boring day in prospect.
Need to get out sometime and shove some stuff into the car which is really nowadays a van with windows. The windows are tinted to stop nosy people looking in.
Need to be off by about this time tomorrow to catch a ferry as the timetable is a bit limited.


----------



## Jameshow (5 Nov 2022)

Skived the park run will try and get out for a ride tomorrow long and slow to burn the calories as I've put on a couple of kg!!


----------



## cookiemonster (5 Nov 2022)

Hello you lurvely people. 

Not been around much. My Minions are so demanding. 

What's the goss? C'mon! Fess up!


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2022)

Damp in North Wales. Time to lock the van up for the winter, then find a new site for it. Going to visit one later. Nearly all the sites won't take an old, but immaculate van, so we've possiby got two or three sites. We're aware of one on the otherside of Prestatyn that has an empty slot.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Damp in North Wales. Time to lock the van up for the winter, then find a new site for it. Going to visit one later. Nearly all the sites won't take an old, but immaculate van, so we've possiby got two or three sites. We're aware of one on the otherside of Prestatyn that has an empty slot.



This has always been one of the things that stopped us having a static van . 

Good luck with your hunt


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2022)

I'm going to see if my car clock changes the hour when I go out in a minute.
I've not been in it since the clocks went back by an hour last weekend..


----------



## mybike (5 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've tidied up the garden a bit with some of the Annual plants having gone past their best, including the two hanging baskets on the front porch that really excelled this year (as opposed to 2021 when they never failed to disappoint!!)
> 
> Hydrangea has been dead-headed and lightly trimmed into shape.





tyred said:


> I've quite a lot of those annuals. A friend of my Granny's who lived in Glasgow used to send me one every Christmas and I've picked up a few of the old ones over the years from junk shops. I love them too.



OK, so these two adjacent posts tickled me a bit.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to see if my car clock changes the hour when I go out in a minute.
> I've not been in it since the clocks went back by an hour last weekend..



Not even checked mine .

Sold a bike 😊


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2022)

I see that they are offering walk in baths with free fitting .

Do they have to shoe horn you in ?


----------



## Jameshow (5 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I see that they are offering walk in baths with free fitting .
> 
> Do they have to shoe horn you in ?



Spent morning fighting with freestanding bath tap in a ceiling cavity. Got the old one isolated. Not got it out yet, let alone plumbing new one in!!


----------



## Hebe (5 Nov 2022)

Empty house today. I’ve run all the errands and done some indoor fitness as (a) it’s miserable outside and (b) I’m waiting for a package which rather conveniently didn’t turn up while I was out this morning. Going to make a coffee now and then make some chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2022)

Cool, murky and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well (yay!) and have had a bit of a kitchen morning. The crock pot is now locked and loaded with the makings of a pasta sauce - the other 4p can of tomatoes, along with some extra tomatoes from the garden, a large onion, two red peppers, garlic, the last of the bacon and a few other relevant seasonings / oddments.

Also got the cover off the storage heater and I'm rather stumped. It's just another blank plate behind it - I'm assuming that's what's holding in the bricks and the element in. There's a few wires at the bottom and a few wires and a couple of doodads at the top behind a protective cover that swings out of the way. At least there is a maker's name and various serial numbers next to the bottom set of wires, so I can have a google to see what comes up. I can't see anything overtly amiss.

I had planned on going to the community orchard, but as it's raining, I shan't think I'll bother.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> OK, so these two adjacent posts tickled me a bit.



I was thinking that, too 😂


----------



## Hebe (5 Nov 2022)

Package arrived. Cookie dough chilling. Cat is licking the fingers that aren't holding a .


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a gammon & mustard sandwich, a cracker with some deliciously ripe Kinnerton Ash goats cheese, another cracker with a dollop of apple & ginger jam, then a banana, a pear and all washed down with two


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Nov 2022)

There's a workman now at my flat from my housing association. He's come to fix the lock in my front (and only) door. Last night I couldn't lock it. It's been playing up for a while.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2022)

I seem to have carried both of my my spoke tools from Freiburg to Stuttgart in my pocket.


----------



## Accy cyclist (5 Nov 2022)

The workman has now left after repairing the lock. It's only a temporary repair while he gets a new lock on Monday to hopefully fit next week. I asked him if he'd traveled far. He told me he lives in Ramsbottom, which is 16.3 miles away by car.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2022)

I have a  and TWO chocolate biskits.

Am trying to see if I can find a better way of making the sides of the driver's cab on the Higman. I am not happy with my one-piece milk bottle and papier mache jobbies.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not even checked mine .



Our's showed the correct time and neither of us remember changing it 

Had a shower of rain about an hour ago , not sure what it's doing now


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Our's showed the correct time and neither of us remember changing it
> 
> Had a shower of rain about an hour ago , not sure what it's doing now



What else might it be showering?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2022)

Trying to figure out how to ger Beaiutiful Daughters passport renewed. The FCO is making it noticeably more difficult if you live overseas.


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Nov 2022)

Tinybug has just returned from and afternoon/evening doing things involving tents, and archery, and cooking on an open fire.

She was very excited because her second baby tooth came out while there. Unfortunately she can't find it at the moment so she's burrowing through her rucksack while telling us stories. She has a remarkable ability to tell stories without apparently needing to breathe.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> Package arrived. Cookie dough chilling. *Cat is licking the fingers that aren't holding a *.
> Clever cat.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> What else might it be showering?


There's been fish, blood and a few other "things" over the years.


----------



## classic33 (5 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Trying to figure out how to ger Beaiutiful Daughters passport renewed. The FCO is making it noticeably more difficult if you live overseas.


If it were easy, they'd have a harder time justifying their jobs. So when you think about it, they're only protecting their jobs.


----------



## Jameshow (5 Nov 2022)

Went and picked up a couple of electric motors for woodworking machines and the guy had two metal drawer type tool chests one £30+ £50 as I had my woodworking hat on I said no. 

By the time I got back I thought doh you idiot they would have been useful for my bike tools! 

If anyone wants one and can pick up from Retford do shout!! (Ps you can get the other one for me!!)


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2022)

Had a tomato, bacon & spinach pasta bake with a 3-cheese topping. I think being generous with the mozzarella might have been a mistake, because I could've done with one of @KnittyNorah 's knitting machines...

The girls had Felix AGAIL with chicken & kidney.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Nov 2022)

I have finally given in and put the gas fire on in the living room.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2022)

That's two journeys I have made today to Northampton


----------



## Jenkins (5 Nov 2022)

Just the thing for every Mundaner - a bin day reminder app: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-63516361


----------



## Jenkins (5 Nov 2022)

A thoroughly grey, damp & miserable day here in East Suffolk. Not made any better by getting a N.I.P. in the post - coming home from Brands Hatch a couple of weeks ago I didn't see that they'd lowered the (variable) average speed limit on the Orwell Bridge from 60mph to 40mph until about 1/3rd the way across. I thought I'd slowed down enough to get under the average, but obviously not .

Very early (for me) start tomorrow as I'm off to Silverstone and need to be there for 9am and it's at least a 2hr drive.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had a tomato, bacon & spinach pasta bake with a 3-cheese topping. I think being generous with the mozzarella might have been a mistake, because I could've done with one of @KnittyNorah 's knitting machines...
> 
> The girls had Felix AGAIL with chicken & kidney.



I've never really enjoyed mozzarella but I eat it. At a stretch.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Nov 2022)

This morning when I got up I noticed a house near us had its fence lying down . At first I thought that it had blown in the wind but then realized that it had fallen down in the wrong direction for the prevailing winds . It turns out that a car had smashed through it and that the driver had been caught after fleeing the scene .


----------



## Reynard (5 Nov 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Nov 2022)

Fried cod and animal style fries(cheese, sour cream, bacon) for both lunch and dinner. I took the lovely and talented Mrs. GA out to lunch.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2022)

Time to find my bed (under the cats, most like).

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2022)

Good morning. It is foggy outside.

Returning to Freiburg today...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> There's been fish, blood and a few other "things" over the years.



Exactly, I wondered if such things were normal there.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Nov 2022)

Wet with more wet about to commence here.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Wet with more wet about to commence here.



Same here. As much as I much prefer getting out, I think the pre breakfast exercise will be a treadmill jog this morning.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Nov 2022)

My pre breakfast exercise is underway with a coffee on the bedside table and listening to the radio reading Writers forum magazine.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2022)

Granddaughter duties overnight so no early am ride .
From my horizontal position in bed the sky looks a pale grey colour


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Spent morning fighting with freestanding bath tap in a ceiling cavity. Got the old one isolated. Not got it out yet, let alone plumbing new one in!!



You have my sympathy! I had to replace a shower unit in our bath and discovered that the pipes were burried in the wall !  It took me ages chiseling them out !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> What else might it be showering?



Shower me the way to go home, 
I'm tired and want to go to bed !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2022)

Morning .
No trips on Concorde in the night . I'm finding it hard to wake up this morning .


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Looks like some blue patches in the grey 
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## oldwheels (6 Nov 2022)

Yet another grey and damp day. There has not been a completely dry day for weeks now. The last time we had decent weather was when I was laid up with covid and did not feel like going out on the trike.
Naturally I have it in the car when off island but the forecast does not look encouraging. Just need to wait and see how it turns out and hope for the best.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Nov 2022)

I have got a trophy for 5000 posts. Wow, didn't think I'd have that many but I suppose most will be photos.


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

Glorious sunshine here, hoping for a post covid ride later!!!


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2022)

The weather has now gone misty here now . It was dark and light grey, then dark, light grey with a bit of blue and now mist !


----------



## Illaveago (6 Nov 2022)

I don't know ! 

Some of these gardening programmes lack ambition! Leave fallen apples on the ground as it will encourage wild birds and small mammals into your garden ! 

What about elephants ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2022)

Heavy rain this morning with a stiff breeze. It's mild though, not that I'm thinking of going outside anytime soon. Definitely a lights on kind of morning. A bath soak is next for me.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Exactly, I wondered if such things were normal there.


I wouldn't say they were normal anywhere. 

And I forgot about the frogs!


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Shower me the way to go home,
> I'm tired and want to go to bed !


That little drink you had about an hour ago has gone right to your head, and it's showing.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> What about elephants ?



Did you know that elephants are one of the few animals that can't jump


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Did you know that elephants are one of the few animals that can't jump



There's the problem: they'll be unable to get into the garden.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's the problem: they'll be unable to get into the garden.


Walk through the fence?

They got wise to the gate not being wide enough, so make their own.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Walk through the fence?



Don't be silly; what would the neighbours say?


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Don't be silly; what would the neighbours say?


_"There's an elephant in the garden."_
Or words to that effect.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's the problem: they'll be unable to get into the garden.



They can open the gate ? 

Another bike sold


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> They can open the gate ?
> 
> Another bike sold


Pashley Mailstar?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Pashley Mailstar?



No Cannondale synapse


----------



## Hebe (6 Nov 2022)

Early morning walk up the hill with the Mister. Weather forecast was wet and stormy but that hasn't happened yet. Today holds making a crumble and doing rather a lot of laundry.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2022)

Dear whoever, 
Next time I buy some strawberries, can they please taste of something other than nothing. 
'Strawberry' would be a good start! 

Yours with unsatisfied tastebuds, 

Me xx


----------



## Hebe (6 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Dear whoever,
> Next time I buy some strawberries, can they please taste of something other than nothing.
> 'Strawberry' would be a good start!
> 
> ...



Strawberries always taste better in season, I think. I bought the girl a punnet of reduced ones this week and she sadly commented that they “tasted reduced”. I’m missing blackberries at the moment, they seem to have vanished from the local shops.
No sign of the storms here but a lot of rain. Miss Maisy and I are sharing the sofa.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2022)

Time to have some of the apple crumble I made earlier


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2022)

That’s my Sunday afternoon sorted England V Argentina Rugby international

On Amazon Prime


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2022)

I think I now know where all June and July's rainfall has been hiding. I'm going to have a lie down until it stops. Better bedrested than bedraggled.


----------



## tom73 (6 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time to have some of the apple crumble I made earlier



Reminded me I’ve a few home made ones in the freezer.


----------



## Hebe (6 Nov 2022)

I’m going to crack on with the next instalment of laundry and making the crumble. The mister has very valiantly taken one for the team and gone out in the rain to get crumble go-with-ers from Lidl.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2022)

Today, it was me watching the rain lash in over Pymoor.... 
I wonder if @Reynard was enjoying the same view


----------



## oldwheels (6 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Dear whoever,
> Next time I buy some strawberries, can they please taste of something other than nothing.
> 'Strawberry' would be a good start!
> 
> Probably grown in a polytunnel.


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2022)

Had a nice thirty miles on my resurrected and reconfigured Kalkhoff. I'm going to nickname it Lazarus as it has had a chequered past and almost ended up in the dump on at least two occasions. Bike rides well despite the appearance. 

Only one issue cropped up, not with the bike itself but with AXA Pico headlamp which has developed some sort of extremely irritating buzzing resonance at anything much above walking speed which disappears if I put my finger on the top of it. 

It's not the lens being loose which was my first thought. I'm going to have to operate on it to find out what's loose and to silence it. Probably like most things now.,it's probably sealed for life and not DIY friendly.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Nov 2022)

Irritating ferry trip today.
The lift would not work so got some crew members involved. They were very helpful but could not get it fixed so had to sprachle up the stairs under escort.
Once up no seats easily available and my standby spot beside the lift was occupied by a woman with a dog who had no intention of moving so had to stand for an hour. There were seats outside but a bit cold and in any case they were wet so not possible to sit out.
However by the time we reached Oban they had managed to get the lift problem fixed so did not have to go down the stairs which is more dangerous than going up.
The crew are always very helpful so must go on fb which is not something I normally do and give them a mention.
A car the same make and model as mine managed to clip the rear corner of a gigantic motorhome while parking but fortunately their mirror folded back so no real damage. I was right behind them but could not understand the problem as there was enough space for my car.


----------



## Hebe (6 Nov 2022)

Crumble in the oven. Last laundry load for today in the washer. That leaves one load of bedding and one load of jumpers for tomorrow, when hopefully I’ll have space to dry them all.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2022)

Been a bit soggy here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well. Actually, I overslept and only woke up just in time for Chelsea v Arsenal. Oops. 

Missed @PeteXXX 's viewing of Pymoor's deluges because I was in Tesco yellow stickering. Must've really chucked it down while I was inside, because the car park was partially flooded... Mind, if it's raining here, I can't actually _see_ Pymoor cos that's the direction the weather generally comes from.

Green bins, bakery and fruit & veg were a bust, but chilled was OK. Came home with six trays of "finest" Lincolnshire sausages, two trays of tuna steaks, a tub of coronation chicken, two trays of breaded cheese bites, two cheese & onion pasties, a tub of coleslaw, two nets of kiwi fruit and four packs of cinnamon & raisin bagels.

Now sat down with a  and a slice of apple& ginger upside down cake.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Dear whoever,
> Next time I buy some strawberries, can they please taste of something other than nothing.
> 'Strawberry' would be a good start!
> 
> ...



Here's a good tip for you. Squeeze the punnet gently and sniff over the holes in the film covering.

You see, strawberries are one of nature's cheats - namely that the majority of their flavour is actually in the aroma, giving the perception of sweetness. So if they don't smell of anything, they won't taste of anything. (This was on a science documentary a while back, really rather interesting...)

So even at the height of the strawberry season, if they don't smell of anything, they stay firmly on the shelf. I generally don't buy strawberries from the end of September to well into April - it's kind of pointless.


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I think I now know where all June and July's rainfall has been hiding. I'm going to have a lie down until it stops. Better bedrested than bedraggled.



Dry up north!


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Been a bit soggy here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I slept well. Actually, I overslept and only woke up just in time for Chelsea v Arsenal. Oops.
> 
> ...



We must have crossed paths.. I was on the A10 from Cambridge to Wisbech via Downham Market. 


Reynard said:


> Here's a good tip for you. Squeeze the punnet gently and sniff over the holes in the film covering.
> 
> You see, strawberries are one of nature's cheats - namely that the majority of their flavour is actually in the aroma, giving the perception of sweetness. So if they don't smell of anything, they won't taste of anything. (This was on a science documentary a while back, really rather interesting...)
> 
> So even at the height of the strawberry season, if they don't smell of anything, they stay firmly on the shelf. I generally don't buy strawberries from the end of September to well into April - it's kind of pointless.


They only cost me 10p a punnet so I shouldn't really grumble 

Good tip, though, ta


----------



## pawl (6 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> I’m going to crack on with the next instalment of laundry and making the crumble. The mister has very valiantly taken one for the team and gone out in the rain to get crumble go-with-ers from Lidl.



Next instalment of laundry?What channel would that be on?


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> We must have crossed paths.. I was on the A10 from Cambridge to Wisbech via Downham Market.



Bit like two ships in the night... 



PeteXXX said:


> They only cost me 10p a punnet so I shouldn't really grumble
> 
> Good tip, though, ta



Well, the yellow sticker does mitigate the feeling of being miffed when something is sub-par... But you DO get some funny looks when sniffing strawberries.  I don't care, I'd much rather have nice strawberries.


----------



## DCLane (6 Nov 2022)

The element on the oven went on the blink this evening. Again.

So a pie, roast potatoes and veggies all had to be done in the microwave. Plus the grill bit of the oven. Somehow it all worked OK. Or at least edibly.

Now to dismantle the oven and identify the element type.


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> The element on the oven went on the blink this evening. Again.
> 
> So a pie, roast potatoes and veggies all had to be done in the microwave. Plus the grill bit of the oven. Somehow it all worked OK. Or at least edibly.
> 
> Now to dismantle the oven and identify the element type.



They are relatively easy to replace. Google the model and you'll get a replacement for less than £20.


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2022)

Caravan now closed for the winter. Did the drain down, antifreeze and disconnection from mains water myself as it saves £90 from the site. Next job, continue with a new site hunt.

Brought alot of stuff back including the camping gaz BBQ just incase we lose electric etc over the winter.

Felt rough all day, just done covid test, negative, but daughter positive. Just got tickly cough and feel achy. Daughter has cough, bit of a temperature and a dodgy tummy. Son caught it last week.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2022)

Cats have been fed - Felix AGAIL with beef & poultry.

Now it's time to feed me.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2022)

Very much a bitsas supper here tonight. Leek & potato soup, then a gammon sandwich with the last of the broccauliflower cheese on the side, and the last of the rice pudding with a generous dollop of apple & ginger jam on top.


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2022)

Noticed my bag of oranges are missing from my grocery shop earlier. They're not listed on the till receipt either so I have no idea what the check out girl did with them but obviously no orange for tomorrow's 10:30 break.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Nov 2022)

Yet another horribly wet and grey day here in East Suffolk. Luckily for me, I was in Northamptonshire where it was mostly just grey with one large downpour during the lunch break in the racing - and I was sleeping in the passenger seat of my car through most of that. A very good day out with some great racing.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Noticed my bag of oranges are missing from my grocery shop earlier. They're not listed on the till receipt either so I have no idea what the check out girl did with them but obviously no orange for tomorrow's 10:30 break.


Can't you nip back and get some?


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can't you nip back and get some?



Bit difficult as they're closed.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Bit difficult as they're closed.


Shouldn't stop you, just don't get caught.


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Shouldn't stop you, just don't get caught.



I can imagine ending up in court for breaking into a shop and stealing a net bag of half a dozen oranges.


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> They are relatively easy to replace. Google the model and you'll get a replacement for less than £20.





DCLane said:


> The element on the oven went on the blink this evening. Again.
> 
> So a pie, roast potatoes and veggies all had to be done in the microwave. Plus the grill bit of the oven. Somehow it all worked OK. Or at least edibly.
> 
> Now to dismantle the oven and identify the element type.



Elementary really!!


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I can imagine ending up in court for breaking into a shop and stealing a net bag of half a dozen oranges.



Half a dozen! 4 if your lucky!!


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I can imagine ending up in court for breaking into a shop and stealing a net bag of half a dozen oranges.


Go when "Corsa Guy" is doing his rounds, he'll get the blame for setting the alarm off.


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2022)

This is starting to remind me of an episode of Dad's Army in which an orange was auctioned for charity or something.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> This is starting to remind me of an episode of Dad's Army in which an orange was auctioned for charity or something.


You don't have an orange to auction though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Nov 2022)

I've just added orange juice to my shopping list. I've no idea why it just occurred to me.


----------



## classic33 (6 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just added orange juice to my shopping list. I've no idea why it just occurred to me.


Odd how these things just pop in with no reason.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Elementary really!!



Elementary, Dear Data...


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2022)

As I've no oranges I suppose I'll have too eat a bar if chocolate instead. Such hardship


----------



## Jenkins (6 Nov 2022)

I hope my niece & nephew aren't expecting to get a decent inheritance when I finally pop my clogs - yet another night away in Leeds just booked to see a band at the Brudenell Soial Club next Tuesday. Which is the day after I get back from York having seen the same lot at The Crescent!
It's going to be a busy few days (again) - Brands Hatch on Saturday, off to York Sunday and home on Monday, out to Leeds on Tuesday and home on Wednesday and back to work on Thursday for a rest.


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

Eating trifle ok it's shop brought but still nice. 

Truffle Vs cheese cake which is nicer?!! 

Going to enter your tour of Pendle fell race 2 weeks time! 

Need a goal!!


----------



## Reynard (6 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Eating trifle ok it's shop brought but still nice.
> 
> Truffle Vs cheese cake which is nicer?!!
> 
> ...



As long as chocolate is involved, then either is fine


----------



## Jameshow (6 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> As long as chocolate is involved, then either is fine



Oh no chocolate doesn't go in either ..!!!


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Oh no chocolate doesn't go in either ..!!!



It's a girl thing. Honest...


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2022)

Time to put the writing away and head off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2022)

Nice pre work trundle 
Damp underfoot and grey here but not chilly 
Garden birds have been fed
And first cuppa is brewing
Where did that weekend go ?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2022)

Morning .
Weather update ! I was about to say it was dry here but just looked out of the window to see rain . 
I did a bit of planishing on a metal boss that I am making for a chap at the Men's Shed shield during a dry period yesterday .
I will do a bit more if there is dry spell . Meanwhile we are back to making Christmas tree decorations .


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2022)

Well the first cuppa went down well


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2022)

5 of the 6 dining chairs have been moved into the lounge, and the table lifted to the centre of the room, in readiness to paint the kitchen walls. 
Once I've had my porridge, the 6th chair will join the rest of them. 

🎨


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2022)

Aldi's chocolate rice crispy cereal doesn't snap crackle or pop 😁


----------



## oldwheels (7 Nov 2022)

Heavy rain showers and strong winds forecast. Oh joy.
Nothing planned today anyway so just wait a bit and see if the weather really is as forecast.
Sod’s Law of course was that yesterday was quite a nice mostly sunny day but I was travelling and shopping so never got out.


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2022)

Somebody must have crashed into bollards that are outside the shop to (try to) stop people parking on the pavement. 

I wonder how much it must cost councils to keep replacing all the street furniture which constantly gets damaged by cars.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2022)

Rough this morning - will do a covid test tonight again (we're running out). WFH today, but I won't be cycling in tomorrow if I feel like this.


----------



## postman (7 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I hope my niece & nephew aren't expecting to get a decent inheritance when I finally pop my clogs - yet another night away in Leeds just booked to see a band at the Brudenell Soial Club next Tuesday. Which is the day after I get back from York having seen the same lot at The Crescent!
> It's going to be a busy few days (again) - Brands Hatch on Saturday, off to York Sunday and home on Monday, out to Leeds on Tuesday and home on Wednesday and back to work on Thursday for a rest.


Flippin heck you and King Charles in Leeds on Tuesday,we are onored.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2022)

Daktari has invited me for a jab against shingle. I'm nowhere near the beach!!


----------



## postman (7 Nov 2022)

Just having breakfast then an extra day painting.got to prep a water damaged wall before papering the corner on Friday with lining paper,and no I don't want to see doodles on it when I return to emulsion it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Somebody must have crashed into bollards that are outside the shop to (try to) stop people parking on the pavement.
> 
> I wonder how much it must cost councils to keep replacing all the street furniture which constantly gets damaged by cars.



What irritates me about bollards is that, to prevent vehicles obstructing pavements, they obstruct the pavement with bollards instead.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2022)

Ere! That's not right!
Georgie and I were playing pass the ball in the kitchen . It ended up with him just lying there and me having to fetch the ball !


----------



## Gwylan (7 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Aldi's chocolate rice crispy cereal doesn't snap crackle or pop 😁



That is shocking.

Someone needs public humiliation, maybe even flogging.
You have to identify as a victim.


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ere! That's not right!
> Georgie and I were playing pass the ball in the kitchen . It ended up with him just lying there and me having to fetch the ball !



He's got you well trained.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2022)

Oh, I need/must give the decking near the shed a quick jet wash today - it's like an ice rink in the damp ! It's only me that will break his neck on it though!


----------



## mybike (7 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not even checked mine .
> 
> Sold a bike 😊



Mine doesn't.


----------



## Speicher (7 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ere! That's not right!
> Georgie and I were playing pass the ball in the kitchen . It ended up with him just lying there and me having to fetch the ball !



Kizzy has several pong ping balls. She can play on her own as they bounce off furniture and the skirting boards.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2022)

I am calling today a grey day


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I am calling today a grey day



Any help? 🤔


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Any help? 🤔



I would rather be grey but thanks


----------



## Jameshow (7 Nov 2022)

Just riding the Nc500..... 

Actually I'm reading CWs Mark Beaumount record breaking account whilst eating cheese cake....

Does that count?!!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2022)

Breaking news our loo roll spindle has just self destructed


----------



## mybike (7 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Irritating ferry trip today.
> The lift would not work so got some crew members involved. They were very helpful but could not get it fixed so had to sprachle up the stairs under escort.
> Once up no seats easily available and my standby spot beside the lift was occupied by a woman with a dog who had no intention of moving so had to stand for an hour. There were seats outside but a bit cold and in any case they were wet so not possible to sit out.
> However by the time we reached Oban they had managed to get the lift problem fixed so did not have to go down the stairs which is more dangerous than going up.
> ...



I dislike going down stairs, indeed, sometimes I avoid going up if I'll have to come down.


----------



## Speicher (7 Nov 2022)

I am guessing that @Reynard does not like pink. She might like this coat in another colour.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2022)

Mild, grey and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept really well again - probably making up for the lack of sleep earlier in the year. I'm having a kitchen day again today, turning the mangoes I picked up on sticker into chutney. They're nicely ripe now, they needed that week and a half-ish in the utility room. Most of the chutney makings are chopped up, just need to add the apple and the root ginger prior to cooking.

I can work on the writing while the chutney cooks.

The cats are fast asleep. Madam Poppy has claimed her usual armchair, while Madam Lexi has curled up in a tray full of walnuts. How on earth that's actually comfortable, I have NO idea... 

I am much happier with the new cab side panels on the Higman. They still need a lot of work - still only a single paper skin, so pretty fragile, but they look and fit so very much better than the originals. Trying to make the whole thing in one piece was a mistake, as there are a lot of subtle shape changes. Much easier to deal with when working with a sheet of metal on a full-sized car...

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am guessing that @Reynard does not like pink. She might like this coat in another colour.
> 
> View attachment 667200



I don't mind pink - given my propensity for pink socks, undercrackers and bras, but not for outer wear.  It's just not practical out here, not with the girls' propensity for kipping on my clothes. But I really do like that - would look lovely as white or light grey embroidery on a black or navy coat.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2022)

Lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## Hebe (7 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> The cats are fast asleep. Madam Poppy has claimed her usual armchair, while Madam Lexi has curled up in a tray full of walnuts. How on earth that's actually comfortable, I have NO idea...


I love this! Our two are completely fed up with this cold wet world.

I am having a second coffee because the first one was so good.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am guessing that @Reynard does not like pink. She might like this coat in another colour.
> 
> View attachment 667200



On my laptop her pussy is peachy. This could probably be rephrased.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Oh, I need/must give the decking near the shed a quick jet wash today - it's like an ice rink in the damp ! It's only me that will break his neck on it though!



what is the issue? biological growth?


----------



## rockyroller (7 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Breaking news our loo roll spindle has just self destructed



hope you washed your hands before posting this


----------



## rockyroller (7 Nov 2022)

happy Monday, right?


----------



## Jameshow (7 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I don't mind pink - given my propensity for pink socks, undercrackers and bras, but not for outer wear.  It's just not practical out here, not with the girls' propensity for kipping on my clothes. But I really do like that - would look lovely as white or light grey embroidery on a black or navy coat.



Tmi!


----------



## Speicher (7 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> On my laptop her pussy is peachy. This could probably be rephrased.



Peachy or pinky, it is still pale. Those colours are okay for undergarments (even if you are male), but not for outer wear. 

I am sure it would be possible to copy that photo and make it the size you want, and then embroider the outline even if you do not cut the fabric. Cutting the fabric and overlocking it, could be tricky.


----------



## fossyant (7 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> what is the issue? biological growth?



Yup, green algae (very fine amounts but enough to make it slippy). Quick jet wash has removed the slight build up. I do it a few times a year ! The wood had decking oil at the start of the year and doesn't need topping up yet.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2022)

Had a rather fine luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with the last of the Kinnerton Ash cheese and the other with sliced avocado, plus a pear, a banana and two 

Chutney is cooking away rather nicely. Still a while off being ready, so I'm going to do a bit more work on the Higman.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Nov 2022)

A miserable wet day. There were occasional short breaks in the rain but very short. 
At least I have got a change of scene and a variation on my usual diet with somebody else doing the cooking.
Tomorrow I go to get needles stuck in my arms for covid vaccination and flu so I go out regardless of weather.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Peachy or pinky, it is still pale. Those colours are okay for undergarments (even if you are male), but not for outer wear.
> 
> I am sure it would be possible to copy that photo and make it the size you want, and then embroider the outline even if you do not cut the fabric. Cutting the fabric and overlocking it, could be tricky.



If you've a sewing machine that does button holes, that should sort it. Otherwise it's a nice design for applique, so could do by hand and use blanket stitch...


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> I love this! Our two are completely fed up with this cold wet world.
> 
> I am having a second coffee because the first one was so good.



Hah, Madam Lexi's other favourite place to kip is the brass scuttle full of newspapers that's by the mantle. She dangles her tush over the edge to warm it when the fire is lit... There have been times I've had to rescue her tail from getting a good singeing... 

Madam Poppy is currently under my chair. I'm sat at the table in the dining room, btw.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Peachy or pinky, it is still pale. Those colours are okay for undergarments (even if you are male), but not for outer wear.
> 
> I am sure it would be possible to copy that photo and make it the size you want, and then embroider the outline even if you do not cut the fabric. Cutting the fabric and overlocking it, could be tricky.



Point of order... I will _never_ wear pink underwear. 

Carry on.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2022)

Ooooh, sorry, I forgot to report that, earlier today, I accidentally pinged a custard cream across the kitchen floor when I opened the microwave and the door sprang open a bit fast! 
It would have been OK if the biskit weren't double stacked as the door would have passed safely above them.


----------



## Jameshow (7 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Ooooh, sorry, I forgot to report that, earlier today, I accidentally pinged a custard cream across the kitchen floor when I opened the microwave and the door sprang open a bit fast!
> It would have been OK if the biskit weren't double stacked as the door would have passed safely above them.



Pretty mundane I must confess ... 

I put my coffee in a cheap travel mug rather than a insulated one = cold coffee after dentist appointment!!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2022)

Another working day completed


----------



## tom73 (7 Nov 2022)

Watching the dog nesting in his bed the about of work , effort and time he takes getting it just right ....i'm tired just watching.


----------



## Hebe (7 Nov 2022)

Cat is very comfortable on my lap. I need to get up and get ready to go out though. Maybe just a few more minutes.


----------



## Gwylan (7 Nov 2022)

A thoroughly tedious day.

Went to see Vanessa and check her batteries. Also pick up some things I missed in the rush of leaving after last visit.

Then to Boots and the prescription girl. Make me feel better just seeing her. Can't remember why.

Finally got my new SIM on the right number. So much for your price increase and no roaming, 3. That's £5 a month I've saved. And got Euro roaming back.

Also just cut the broadband from nearly £40 to £10.
Got rid of the land line. Ah! What will the burglar alarm do now? Bu££er. Must be a simple solution. 

Back after research


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Nov 2022)

It wasn’t raining but this idiot found a way to get soaked anyway. Photos of waves crashing over sea defences at high tide today with strong winds.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2022)

Chutney almost done cooking.

Just taking time out to watch the news while supping a  and nomming on a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2022)

The mouse that Georgie keeps looking for turned up in a kitchen cupboard today ! I heard a shriek and went into the kitchen . My wife had opened a drawer under the sink and it leapt out !  It darted under the cooker. Georgie is out at the moment .


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me once the chutney has been jarred up.


----------



## pawl (7 Nov 2022)

It’s that time of year .Bike set up on turbo in the garage.Boring days ahead  Can’t stand more than an hour on the blooming thing.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> It’s that time of year .Bike set up on turbo in the garage.Boring days ahead  Can’t stand more than an hour on the blooming thing.



Get waterproofs and go out. Beats looking at a wall any day. It's only weather.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> It’s that time of year .Bike set up on turbo in the garage.Boring days ahead  Can’t stand more than an hour on the blooming thing.



You need a medal for lasting that long !


----------



## pawl (7 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Get waterproofs and go out. Beats looking at a wall any day. It's only weather.



I hate riding in layers of clothing just to keep warm 
I will ride during the winter on dry days .Cold and wet my ageing body no longer stands unfortunately..
I’m 81 and have found that 21 days off the bike makes cycling for me .Hills that I was climbing on 34 on the back 34 on the front with out to much trouble of a struggle.
So it is time to start a routine of stretching and using the resistance bands plus the turbo on days when the weather is to inclement for what I call my muscles 💪


----------



## Jameshow (7 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> A thoroughly tedious day.
> 
> Went to see Vanessa and check her batteries. Also pick up some things I missed in the rush of leaving after last visit.
> 
> ...



Vanessa motorhome, boat??


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2022)

A picture of this part of Suffolk today:





With added constant drizzle and a stiff breeze. 

At least it meant that I could get the domestics done in between bouts of sitting around and drinking coffee. No need to get the bin in as it wasn't put out last night.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2022)

Had the last of the leek & potato soup for supper, plus a portion of pasta bake. There's the last slice of the apple & ginger upside down cake for later.

I ended up with five and a half jars of mango chutney. It's sweet and sharp at the same time, and has a kick like a mule from the ginger and chilli.


----------



## Jameshow (7 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had the last of the leek & potato soup for supper, plus a portion of pasta bake. There's the last slice of the apple & ginger upside down cake for later.
> 
> I ended up with five and a half jars of mango chutney. It's sweet and sharp at the same time, and has a kick like a mule from the ginger and chilli.



Yum send me a jar!!


----------



## Hebe (7 Nov 2022)

It is not black bin day tomorrow.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> It’s that time of year .Bike set up on turbo in the garage.Boring days ahead  Can’t stand more than an hour on the blooming thing.



That's about 59 minutes more than i can stand


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> It is not black bin day tomorrow.


It's not here either.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Nov 2022)

I found an old friend tonight after two months of bad-tempered searching........my 1 metre stainless steel ruler. It put a spring in my step.


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Yum send me a jar!!



If you send me your co-ordinates, I can crank up the trebuchet.


----------



## Jameshow (7 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> If you send me your co-ordinates, I can crank up the trebuchet.



I'll swap it for 3 yo cider that a stupidly bottled in milk bottles, perfect on fish and chips!!


----------



## Reynard (7 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I'll swap it for 3 yo cider that a stupidly bottled in milk bottles, perfect on fish and chips!!



Sit on it till next year's chutney making season. 

I'm a mayonnaise / tartare sauce / wedge of lemon on fish & chips kind of girl.


----------



## postman (7 Nov 2022)

Stick or Twist Wetherspoons tomorrow so it's us and King Charles in Leeds.I wonder if he will pop in for a pint.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> Stick or Twist Wetherspoons tomorrow so it's us and King Charles in Leeds.I wonder if he will pop in for a pint.


He might even buy you a pint.

Isn't Tuesday still half day in Leeds?


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> He might even buy you a pint.
> 
> Isn't Tuesday still half day in Leeds?



Eat out to help out been extended?


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Eat out to help out been extended?


Not as far as I know. But which landlord would charge the king for a round of drinks?


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Nov 2022)

It's a lovely Beaver Moon tonight 🎑


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's a lovely Beaver Moon tonight 🎑


Blood moon as well.


----------



## Gwylan (7 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Vanessa motorhome, boat??



Miss Monday


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2022)

Oooh, look what I found on the Tube of You! Invariably while looking for something totally unrelated, but got flagged up in the suggestions...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brOiGy3UYYM


Squeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2022)

Morning it's not raining


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Nov 2022)

Nor here.....yet.


----------



## tom73 (8 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> Stick or Twist Wetherspoons tomorrow so it's us and King Charles in Leeds.I wonder if he will pop in for a pint.


The only thing he will stick to is the carpet.


classic33 said:


> Isn't Tuesday still half day in Leeds?


Will anyone notice


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2022)

Morning.
Broken grey sky here , not raining at the moment .
Something must be going on in Cat World .  We didn't see Georgie at all last evening . I went out last night to whistle for him but he didn't show . This morning I noticed that his biscuits bowl was empty. I supposed that he had been in during the night but also thought that the mouse might have helped himself. This morning I saw him briefly . He said hello wondering where his breakfast was . I put his bowl of food down and he helped himself to it. I turned round and he has gone back out again !


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2022)

Some good people of Wellingborough have uprooted a very heavy metal bench and placed it across the cycle path , when I tried to move it nothing happened so reported it to street doctor.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2022)

Off to a 'training day'. So far it's been 80% stuff I was taught in my original qualification, and of the rest I disagreed with most of it.

It's not like I've got stuff to do in the workshop or anything...


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Off to a 'training day'. So far it's been 80% stuff I was taught in my original qualification, and of the rest I disagreed with most of it.
> 
> It's not like I've got stuff to do in the workshop or anything...



I used to hate those type of traing days with a passion. The latest buzzwords I think were the worst.


----------



## Jameshow (8 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I used to hate those type of traing days with a passion. The latest buzzwords I think were the worst.



You gotta think blue sky thoughts mate!


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2022)

Leo escaped out last night (house cat along with the others) - he's very vocal when he get's out, meowing constantly, so you know where he is. Only stayed out 10 minutes then came trotting back in looking very pleased with himself. The other three were sniffing him like he was some strange cat who smelt different ! (they all go outside in the back garden in their large cat run anyway !


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2022)

Damp and frosty here. I was up early as I felt rough and thought I'd better do a Covid test before I went into work - I was going to drive anyway as not feeling like cycling. 

Positive !

That's my plans up the shoot then. WFH all week. Son and daughter still quite poorly with it.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2022)

First cuppa went down well
We have some blue sky 
@fossyant hope you feel better soon


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2022)

Ooh! I can see some blue sky !


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Vanessa motorhome, boat??



Android ?


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2022)

Next cuppa to lubricate the throat !  TBH it's more a bad cold - thought that's what I had. Slightly scratchy throat, tickly cough, lungs fine, slightly achy and a snotty nose. Cold and flu tablets bring me round quick - bit of caffeine and a decongestant in them.


----------



## Jameshow (8 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Next cuppa to lubricate the throat !  TBH it's more a bad cold - thought that's what I had. Slightly scratchy throat, tickly cough, lungs fine, slightly achy and a snotty nose. Cold and flu tablets bring me round quick - bit of caffeine and a decongestant in them.



Yeap ice-cream is your freind!


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Yeap ice-cream is your freind!



Oh yes, we have a stock !


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning it's not raining



It was absolutely hissing it down at 04:00.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2022)

It was wet when I got up but there's now blue skies mixed with high streaky white clouds.

My brother just messaged me from Calgary. -17C and 25cm of snow on the way. I'll take a bit of rain.


----------



## Jameshow (8 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It was wet when I got up but there's now blue skies mixed with high streaky white clouds.
> 
> My brother just messaged me from Calgary. -17C and 25cm of snow on the way. I'll take a bit of rain.



Think I'll take the snow!!


----------



## oldwheels (8 Nov 2022)

Might be a bit brighter today but I have to go and get jagged and then later leave the car to get a service and the intermittent eco warning light attended to. 
They have no garage here to leave the trike in overnight so not sure about taking it out of the car and leaving it covered outside all night. This is a semi rural area but thieves tend to patrol such areas looking for easy targets. A trike is not the easiest thing to uplift but if you are only after components then damage is of no importance.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> The only thing he will stick to is the carpet.
> 
> Will anyone notice


They will if they try to get into Leeds Market. Can you imagine them turning up, only to find the gates closed?


----------



## Gwylan (8 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Off to a 'training day'. So far it's been 80% stuff I was taught in my original qualification, and of the rest I disagreed with most of it.
> 
> It's not like I've got stuff to do in the workshop or anything...



Spare a thought for those obliged to deliver those courses. They know what you, the audience, think. But those upstairs have been brow beaten into saying that it is good for the company, family, team or whatever.


----------



## postman (8 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Some good people of Wellingborough have uprooted a very heavy metal bench and placed it across the cycle path , when I tried to move it nothing happened so reported it to street doctor.


Tell the police to arrest everybody who turned up at A and E with a new hernia.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2022)

Heavy showers here . There is a large puddle forming on our back lawn stretching across the path . Since the rain started after the drought our water butts are now overflowing . Several buckets that are in the garden are also full . So it looks like we have had several inches of rain .


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Point of order... I will _never_ wear pink underwear.
> 
> Carry on.



Not even when it's been accidentally washed with the bright red jumper?


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2022)

Having had a breakfast of fried bread with streaky bacon folded in half centrally covered by two fried eggs accompanied by black pudding, sausage & tomatoes, I feel like a doze. However I need to go to get my eyes checked, so a cup of coffee is being consumed.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Nov 2022)

election deniers are running for office


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Not even when it's been accidentally washed with the bright red jumper?


Fair fodder for a chain cleaning rag if you ask me 😏


----------



## DCLane (8 Nov 2022)

SWMBO: "Should we get a new oven?" when the element went bang.



fossyant said:


> They are relatively easy to replace. Google the model and you'll get a replacement for less than £20.





Jameshow said:


> Elementary really!!


Me: "An element's been ordered." For £12.80 delivered. And now fitted this morning after arriving yesterday evening.

Meaning ... more money for bike parts


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2022)

First lot of washing blowing in the wind 
Second lot spinning nicely in the machine
Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> election deniers are running for office



I deny them election, then. How could they be winners in a election that is rigged, unless they themselves cheated?


----------



## oldwheels (8 Nov 2022)

Now jabbed with flu and covid. Very slick organisation but just as well I accepted the offer from family to run me in as car park was jammed.
Now pouring rain again so does not look good for getting out on trike.


----------



## Hebe (8 Nov 2022)

Get well soon @fossyant 

It is pouring down and very windy here. I got a walk in before the worst of the rain, and am going to buy some weights from Lidl. Which means making some space for them in the cupboard under the stairs.


----------



## pawl (8 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> Get well soon @fossyant
> 
> It is pouring down and very windy here. I got a walk in before the worst of the rain, and am going to buy some weights from Lidl. Which means making some space for them in the cupboard under the stairs.



No rain here at the moment.Sunny but very windy


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2022)

Could be a windy walk around the block


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Nov 2022)

I think I'll check the settee out for horizontal comfort for a while.


----------



## Hebe (8 Nov 2022)

I got my contact sheets back from the darkroom and am unexpectedly cheered up by photographs of bikes.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2022)

Mild, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept really rather well, and have had a chores type morning. That included doing a load of laundry and making a pot of soup to use up a rather tired-looking celery. If it stays dry this afternoon, I shall pop to the community orchard for a basket of Lord Burleigh apples and some medlars.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Damp and frosty here. I was up early as I felt rough and thought I'd better do a Covid test before I went into work - I was going to drive anyway as not feeling like cycling.
> 
> Positive !
> 
> That's my plans up the shoot then. WFH all week. Son and daughter still quite poorly with it.



Mend quickly xxx 

Never mind the ice cream, you're wanting chicken soup aka Jewish Penicillin.


----------



## fossyant (8 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mend quickly xxx
> 
> Never mind the ice cream, you're wanting chicken soup aka Jewish Penicillin.



I did buy in chicken soup, as well as tomatoe !


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2022)

Well that was a dry sorry damp sorry dry sorry damp walk around the block.

I wish it would make up it's mind


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> election deniers are running for office



Been watching coverage of your midterms with a growing sense of disbelief. Where the heck do people come up with this kind of garbage?!?!?!

I've noticed that all the weirdness seems to come from rural and less-well-off republican states. Makes me wonder whether those politicians are leading people by the nose with all these daft theories to cover up for their own ineptness in government.

Makes some of the UK electorate and politicians seem positively truthful, free-thinking and well-informed.

I really feel for our CC correspondents over the other side of the pond.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Well that was a dry sorry damp sorry dry sorry damp walk around the block.
> 
> I wish it would make up it's mind


Driving rain and blue skies here. I think the weather is multitasking.


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The mouse that Georgie keeps looking for turned up in a kitchen cupboard today ! I heard a shriek and went into the kitchen . My wife had opened a drawer under the sink and it leapt out !  It darted under the cooker. Georgie is out at the moment .



Never there when you need him.


----------



## Hebe (8 Nov 2022)

Time to check the gears on Hebe Jr's bike. This will not take long given my very limited diagnostic skills.


----------



## DCLane (8 Nov 2022)

Give a lecture or shout at King Charles who's just down the road. Decisions, decisions ...

Lecture it is then


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Heavy showers here . There is a large puddle forming on our back lawn stretching across the path . Since the rain started after the drought our water butts are now overflowing . Several buckets that are in the garden are also full . So it looks like we have had several inches of rain .



We've had less than 1/2" but the groundwater is already pretty high.


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> election deniers are running for office



Yeah, I can't imagine how else they got in.


----------



## mybike (8 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Been watching coverage of your midterms with a growing sense of disbelief. Where the heck do people come up with this kind of garbage?!?!?!
> 
> I've noticed that all the weirdness seems to come from rural and less-well-off republican states. Makes me wonder whether those politicians are leading people by the nose with all these daft theories to cover up for their own ineptness in government.
> 
> ...



I thought the weirdness came from the guy falling up the steps.


----------



## Hebe (8 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> Time to check the gears on Hebe Jr's bike. This will not take long given my very limited diagnostic skills.


Well that was easier than I thought. It's just cross-chaining, which is much more of a thing on her double than it ever was on my triple. Solution presumably is just not to use those gears. That might explain why she rarely moves off the smaller front ring, even after we made the shifting easier for her.


----------



## Jameshow (8 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I think I'll check the settee out for horizontal comfort for a while.



I did that last Sunday and contracted covid!!


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2022)

It is kersplushing it down. So much for the trip to the community orchard.

Anyways, had a lovely luncheon of a cheddar, mozzarella and mango chutney* toastie, plus a pear, a minneola and two 

* the scrapings from the pot that I ran out of jar space for.


----------



## postman (8 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First lot of washing blowing in the wind
> Second lot spinning nicely in the machine
> Second cuppa went down well


It's a good opening line blowin in the wind,but then it falls away a bit.I prefer Bob Dylans version,but well done for trying.


----------



## Gwylan (8 Nov 2022)

Well, when it wasn't, I did. Very pleasant it was too.
Aldi was very busy and all the staff were at lunch or Christmas shopping or something.


----------



## postman (8 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Been watching coverage of your midterms with a growing sense of disbelief. Where the heck do people come up with this kind of garbage?!?!?!
> 
> I've noticed that all the weirdness seems to come from rural and less-well-off republican states. Makes me wonder whether those politicians are leading people by the nose with all these daft theories to cover up for their own ineptness in government.
> 
> ...


Biden the man in charge should be in a rest home.Is he all there,I very much doubt it.I bet he can't find his own flies in his trousers.


----------



## Gwylan (8 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> Biden the man in charge should be in a rest home.Is he all there,I very much doubt it.I bet he can't find his own flies in his trousers.



Misread that, wondered why he would keep files in his trousers. ....


----------



## biggs682 (8 Nov 2022)

Another working day has passed


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2022)

Time for a  and a Min Spy,

While I wait for both filler and glue to dry.

Oh man, that rhymed,

I'm dreadful.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I used to hate those type of traing days with a passion. The latest buzzwords I think were the worst.



Especially as this is about helping people with disabilities in the workplace, something I've been trained in and have some experience of, and the person running the course has neither.



Gwylan said:


> Spare a thought for those obliged to deliver those courses. They know what you, the audience, think. But those upstairs have been brow beaten into saying that it is good for the company, family, team or whatever.



She's getting well paid, and to be fair she probably is helping most of the attendees, who generally aren't trained and/or don't have much experience. 

Unfortunately a number of the things she's said are going to cause more harm than good.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Never there when you need him.



He's sleeping on my wife's lap at this moment.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2022)

Those Tesco's "Finest" streusel-topped mince pies are nice enough, but I find them too sweet.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Misread that, wondered why he would keep files in his trousers. ....



A safe place !


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Nov 2022)

With the world being the sh*tfest it is currently with no sign of improvement anytime soon I thought sod it, instead of buying later I would buy my dream bike sooner than later, so from today I am the proud owner of a Genesis Tour de Fer 30 delivered today. Does anyone want a bike packing box for free?😁


----------



## Illaveago (8 Nov 2022)

I went to the men's shed this afternoon . I took the shield boss that I made for a new chap but he didn't turn up . One of the chaps went out for a cigarette and it immediately tipped down . I said to him when he came in . "I see you set off the sprinkler system ! "


----------



## Jameshow (8 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Especially as this is about helping people with disabilities in the workplace, something I've been trained in and have some experience of, and the person running the course has neither.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like my recent trauma infused practice training. 

One expect telling us practitioners some spiel from even bigger experts with a very anti establishment point of view about how every is in trauma and need therapy!


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Hebe (8 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> With the world being the sh*tfest it is currently with no sign of improvement anytime soon I thought sod it, instead of buying later I would buy my dream bike sooner than later, so from today I am the proud owner of a Genesis Tour de Fer 30 delivered today. Does anyone want a bike packing box for free?😁



Brilliant! Photo please? I agree completely with your logic, can't see anything getting cheaper over the next year or so.


----------



## Hebe (8 Nov 2022)

Chicken and leek pasties for tea tonight.


----------



## pawl (8 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> With the world being the sh*tfest it is currently with no sign of improvement anytime soon I thought sod it, instead of buying later I would buy my dream bike sooner than later, so from today I am the proud owner of a Genesis Tour de Fer 30 delivered today. Does anyone want a bike packing box for free?😁



Good for you Enjoy


----------



## rockyroller (8 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Yeah, I can't imagine how else they got in.



some are running for re-election, others are trying to get in for the 1st time


----------



## rockyroller (8 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I deny them election, then. How could they be winners in a election that is rigged, unless they themselves cheated?



yeah they are bat-sh*t crazy. they will for sure accept victories where they get them, & claim rigged elections where they lose. this is the mindset of a jealous child throwing a temper tantrum.


----------



## rockyroller (8 Nov 2022)

almost time for job #2, can't wait until 10pm tonight when I can drive home & cozy up to Wifey


----------



## rockyroller (8 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> With the world being the sh*tfest it is currently with no sign of improvement anytime soon I thought sod it, instead of buying later I would buy my dream bike sooner than later, so from today I am the proud owner of a Genesis Tour de Fer 30 delivered today



fantastic!


----------



## postman (8 Nov 2022)

A good meeting today at the Stick or Twist.Xmas meeting will be the 20th.The manager was very helpful and has agreed for us to join tables together and dress them in festive attire.It's going to be a good one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2022)

Survived the seminar.

Also, I have an internet connection again.

Must go to bed at a sensible time...


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2022)

This may take some time; see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Nov 2022)

Is it wrong to book two days off so I have a four day weekend to give my new bike a good shake down? Nope didn't think so either. I have donated my old Raleigh Royal to Canterbury bike project as penance however.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2022)

Celery & parsley soup for supper, along with a portion of pasta bake.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2022)

Got absolutely soaked through on the ride home from work this afternoon thanks to 15 minutes of heavy rain followed by a torrential downpour - I may as well not have bothered with the waterproofs. Went to have a shower when I got home only for the little plastic toggle that goes into the power pull switch to break off with the power in the "Off" position so no hot shower and a bath instead. I'll be making calls round the local electricians to supply & fit a new switch as it appears to be a sealed unit and I'm not touching the electrics with my DIY incompetence.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Got absolutely soaked through on the ride home from work this afternoon thanks to 15 minutes of heavy rain followed by a torrential downpour - I may as well not have bothered with the waterproofs. Went to have a shower when I got home only for the little plastic toggle that goes into the power pull switch to break off with the power in the "Off" position so no hot shower and a bath instead. I'll be making calls round the local electricians to supply & fit a new switch as it appears to be a sealed unit and I'm not touching the electrics with my DIY incompetence.


Take a picture of the one there now. Undo the two screws holding it in place and remove. Take the switch with you when you go to buy a replacement.

Most switches will just part when you remove the screws. Just don't touch what's left on the ceiling.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> Stick or Twist Wetherspoons tomorrow so it's us and King Charles in Leeds.I wonder if he will pop in for a pint.


I'd buy you a pint @postman , but it's next Tuesday I'm up there.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Take a picture of the one there now. Undo the two screws holding it in place and remove. Take the switch with you when you go to buy a replacement.
> 
> Most switches will just part when you remove the screws. Just don't touch what's left on the ceiling.



I've already removed the lower part of the switch box to see if I could bodge a repair (not a chance), while one of these from Screwfix would probably work as a replacement. The problem is that it means switching off the power at the fuseboard and disconecting the wires from the old one before reconnecting them to the new one - where there's not a lot of wires to work with and I'm bound to end up with too few wires or one left over!
Best leave to those that know what to do!


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's a lovely Beaver Moon tonight 🎑


----------



## Jenkins (8 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> With the world being the sh*tfest it is currently with no sign of improvement anytime soon I thought sod it, instead of buying later I would buy my dream bike sooner than later, so from today I am the proud owner of a Genesis Tour de Fer 30 delivered today. Does anyone want a bike packing box for free?😁



Very nice and I have to agree with your reasoning. You do know that pictures are compulsory, both here and in the Photos thread.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Been watching coverage of your midterms with a growing sense of disbelief. Where the heck do people come up with this kind of garbage?!?!?!
> 
> I've noticed that all the weirdness seems to come from rural and less-well-off republican states. Makes me wonder whether those politicians are leading people by the nose with all these daft theories to cover up for their own ineptness in government.
> 
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> Biden the man in charge should be in a rest home.Is he all there,I very much doubt it.I bet he can't find his own flies in his trousers.



He's an improvement, what's more!
Not actively trying to subvert democracy and the workings of government. Good enough considering the alternatives.


----------



## Reynard (8 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> He's an improvement, what's more!
> Not actively trying to subvert democracy and the workings of government. Good enough considering the alternatives.



And what's truly bonkers is that apparently the Republicans are looking at impeaching him... 

(according to the BBC)


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Very nice and I have to agree with your reasoning. You do know that pictures are compulsory, both here and in the Photos thread.



That is a given of course. I can't wait to get out on it. 😁


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2022)

Right, time to stop browsing randomly on the internet and go get some sleep.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2022)

It's Black Bin day today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

Good morning.

Enough time for a slightly longer commute if I'm quick...


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2022)

Morning
Our ceiling hole gets repaired today


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2022)

Morning.
I'm gradually waking up.
Oh! I took a Contiflo tablet last night so my nose is bunged up this morning .
I can see some grey clouds moving across set against a light blue sky . It looks promising until I look to see solid grey sky moving in to replace it !


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Nov 2022)

More rain.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> More rain.



not here in sunny one county up from Bedfordshire


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2022)

II 


classic33 said:


> Take a picture of the one there now. Undo the two screws holding it in place and remove. Take the switch with you when you go to buy a replacement.
> 
> Most switches will just part when you remove the screws. Just don't touch what's left on the ceiling.


I would turn off the power first .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I've already removed the lower part of the switch box to see if I could bodge a repair (not a chance), while one of these from Screwfix would probably work as a replacement. The problem is that it means switching off the power at the fuseboard and disconecting the wires from the old one before reconnecting them to the new one - where there's not a lot of wires to work with and I'm bound to end up with too few wires or one left over!
> Best leave to those that know what to do!



You would find that once you loosen the wires they will retreat back into the hole !


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2022)

Why is the name Skoda now being pronounced Shkoda ? Has Sean Connery been giving elocution lessons ?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2022)

First cuppa went down well
I have the joy of opening a new box of cereals today as i finished the open one yesterday


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> More rain.



Same here:







Also, someone seems to have pinched the Black Forest.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> More rain.



No thanks ! Ones enough !


----------



## Jameshow (9 Nov 2022)

Change of plan Saturday likely be driving to Sunderland with my son to a clothing warehouse where he will pick clothes for his eBay business. 

I'll have about 4 hours free time.b

So do I ride out from sunderland- perhaps up the Tyne valley? 

Or do I drive back to Consett and ride out into the north Pennines? 

???????


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2022)

I have put my knights helmet on hold for a bit as I have been distracted by some other projects !asking some animal decorations and making a steel central boss for a shield . I took the shield boss to the men's shed yesterday but the chap wasn't there . 
I tried lining up my visor with the rest of the helmet and found a few issues. I discovered that the brow piece of the helmet is now too low and obscures my vision when I line up the visor . A bit like being blind folded .  At first I found that I couldn't move the visor close enough to the helmet as it wasn't wide enough at the back to overlap the helmet . I resolved this with a bit of hammering .
I still have some welding to do and I may have to extend one side of the helmet . It is a bit off centre . Positioning where the pivot point of the visor is going to be crucial and may require further pieces welding on . The visor has to be close enough so as not to leave gaps but it has also got to clear when being raised .


----------



## oldwheels (9 Nov 2022)

Cloudy but there are blue bits to be seen in the sky. 
I took the trike out of the car before taking the car up to the local garage so no excuses there for not getting out.
Need to get my son organised to give me a lift up to collect it when finished but he is now training for a marathon on his next Taiwan trip. I always thought he went there to work.
My right arm where the covid jab was done is a bit sore but bearable.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2022)

Here's the blue sky from the office at home window.
You will have to excuse the cacti


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2022)

We have some sunshine here at the moment . Looks like some blue sky to the South .


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2022)

Not a cloud in the sky today, would have been a lovely commute, fell out of bed with Covid trying to feel OK this morning - seemed to hit my chest yesterday evening - rifled through the 'drugs' box and found some decongestant. Seems more like a clogged up stinky cold with me. Breathing OK so might risk 'self service' at the supermarket (I won't breath on anyone) for more drugs as we're out of ibuprofen - alternating paracetamol and ibuprofen. Moved a few meetings to Teams !

I also need to get my wife some flowers as it's 20 years since her brother died of a brain tumour ! That's most important, covid or not.


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2022)

Blue bin gone along with flattened cardboard boxes.Brown bin still to go .o👍👍
Why do Amazon use such big boxes for relatively small items


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2022)

Bin's bin emptied.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2022)

The retail unit that housed the local food bank in the Favell, until they were given notice to quit, is now a cheapo shoe shop 😔


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Nov 2022)

There is a big shiny thing in the sky now instead of grey clouds filled with water.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Enough time for a slightly longer commute if I'm quick...


Wouldn't being quick defeat the purpose behind the longer commute?


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Same here:
> 
> View attachment 667350
> 
> ...


Not me.
Before you say it.


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I did that last Sunday and contracted covid!!



I doubt that was the cause.


----------



## Gwylan (9 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> II
> 
> I would turn off the power first .



So would I but if you have to tell them, they don't deserve to know.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Nov 2022)

Brrr!  feels like November!


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Brrr!  feels like November!



Forecast for 17c in Blighty at weekend - madness !


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> And what's truly bonkers is that apparently the Republicans are looking at impeaching him...
> 
> (according to the BBC)



Not if they do not get control of the Senate. Results still coming in, but not looking like the big win Republicans needed to stay relevant.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Why is the name Skoda now being pronounced Shkoda ? Has Sean Connery been giving elocution lessons ?



Always the way I heard it, but I lived in a neighborhood with a large Czech/American population.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2022)

Still some blue sky
New piece of plasterboard fitted just waiting for it to be skimmed


----------



## tom73 (9 Nov 2022)

Dog's fur cut all done , cleaned up , clippers all cleaned and oiled , now time for a


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Especially as this is about helping people with disabilities in the workplace, something I've been trained in and have some experience of, and the person running the course has neither.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps you should suggest you do the training in future.


----------



## tom73 (9 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Not a cloud in the sky today, would have been a lovely commute, fell out of bed with Covid trying to feel OK this morning - seemed to hit my chest yesterday evening - rifled through the 'drugs' box and found some decongestant. Seems more like a clogged up stinky cold with me. Breathing OK so might risk 'self service' at the supermarket (I won't breath on anyone) for more drugs as we're out of ibuprofen - alternating paracetamol and ibuprofen. Moved a few meetings to Teams !
> 
> I also need to get my wife some flowers as it's 20 years since her brother died of a brain tumour ! That's most important, covid or not.



Watch your sats covid can often bring on silent hypoxia long before anyone has clue about it.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Watch your sats covid can often bring on silent hypoxia long before anyone has clue about it.



Thanks - aware of that having had oxygen levels around 86 when I broke my spine/ribs


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> He's an improvement, what's more!
> Not actively trying to subvert democracy and the workings of government. Good enough considering the alternatives.



Doesn't appear to be an improvement & wasn't the COVID nonsense pretty harmful to democracy.


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> And what's truly bonkers is that apparently the Republicans are looking at impeaching him...
> 
> (according to the BBC)



That would be a good move, although he's probably not the one running things.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2022)

Slightly better news - the long going saga of selling MIL's house... buyers have been trying to get more and more out of 'us' following a survey - lot. Goodness know's where the surveyor got their figures from, major crack was old ceiling wall paper with too much paint on it, consumer unit not to standard - nope, but it was to standard when fitted as confirmed by our electrician, no earthing on gas meter, same, confirmed by our electrician there is earthing... the list goes on.

Buyer's wanted £8k off, then £4k. We said no. They then said 'OK we'll have to pull out', we said fine, the house was priced to sell and you won't find another 4 bed detached for anything like the price. We re-listed. Buyers finally said, 'ah OK we'll take the house'.  The guy was a bit of a chancer, and we just said no !

Next challenge, probate - taking an age as there is a backlog !


----------



## mybike (9 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> You will have to excuse the cacti



What's it done?


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Forecast for 17c in Blighty at weekend - madness !


Snow forecast this side o'Pennines, for the 15th.


----------



## Jameshow (9 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Snow forecast this side o'Pennines, for the 15th.



Which side?!


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Which side?!


What Side, WHAT SIDE!!!
What colour is snow? That's a clue.


----------



## tom73 (9 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> What Side, WHAT SIDE!!!
> What colour is snow? That's a clue.



Only side that matters the other is for pure defence from the dark side.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Only side that matters the other is for pure defence from the dark side.


I'm surprised he had to ask which side.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> What's it done?


It photo bombed the picture


----------



## Jenkins (9 Nov 2022)

Got soaked again on the way to work. There was nothing showing on the rain radar app before I left, the rain started shortly afterwards and didn't stop until I got to work. It was only when I checked the main website for the app that there was a notice that they weren't receiving updates from the Met Office which is why no rain was showing on the app.

I have decided to try to replace the shower power switch myself using the unit I linked to yesterday. The main problem is that the wires in the current unit are very short and don't look to give much working room. If I'm not here on Friday evening, it's been nice knowing you all


----------



## Gwylan (9 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Slightly better news - the long going saga of selling MIL's house... buyers have been trying to get more and more out of 'us' following a survey - lot. Goodness know's where the surveyor got their figures from, major crack was old ceiling wall paper with too much paint on it, consumer unit not to standard - nope, but it was to standard when fitted as confirmed by our electrician, no earthing on gas meter, same, confirmed by our electrician there is earthing... the list goes on.
> 
> Buyer's wanted £8k off, then £4k. We said no. They then said 'OK we'll have to pull out', we said fine, the house was priced to sell and you won't find another 4 bed detached for anything like the price. We re-listed. Buyers finally said, 'ah OK we'll take the house'.  The guy was a bit of a chancer, and we just said no !
> 
> Next challenge, probate - taking an age as there is a backlog !



Well done! Those sort are pain. Got caught once, no more Mr Niceguy.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2022)

Lovely 5 mile walk along the banks of the Nene and Northampton Arm of the canal with the dog, then into Workbridge café for a coffee & cheese scone. 
I also picked up some winter container plants from the garden centre.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wouldn't being quick defeat the purpose behind the longer commute?



Then I get to see more.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not me.
> Before you say it.



You would say that though.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> You would say that though.


What else did you expect me to say!


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Then I get to see more.


Not if you're travelling quicker over a longer distance.


----------



## tyred (9 Nov 2022)

If I looked to the right, the cable for my telephone headset was hitting of the zip on my fleece top and making a clicking/cracking noise. 

For a second, I was worried my neck was knackered


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not if you're travelling quicker over a longer distance.



I don't ride _that _quickly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Got absolutely soaked through on the ride home from work this afternoon thanks to 15 minutes of heavy rain followed by a torrential downpour - I may as well not have bothered with the waterproofs. Went to have a shower when I got home only for the little plastic toggle that goes into the power pull switch to break off with the power in the "Off" position so no hot shower and a bath instead. I'll be making calls round the local electricians to supply & fit a new switch as it appears to be a sealed unit and I'm not touching the electrics with my DIY incompetence.



I just broke the on/off switch on my burr coffee grinder - it disappeared somewhere inside. Krups kaputt!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Why is the name Skoda now being pronounced Shkoda ? Has Sean Connery been giving elocution lessons ?



I used to have a Citroën. It was impossible to get a mechanic to call it anything other than a French lemon. I predict normal Skoda pronunciation will perservere.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Why is the name Skoda now being pronounced Shkoda ? Has Sean Connery been giving elocution lessons ?



Is it possibly the correct Czech or Slovak pronunciation?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

Right I've had enough; I'm finishing for today.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is it possibly the correct Czech or Slovak pronunciation?



Which, of course, the Shwedish will manage to pronounce perfectly.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Well done! Those sort are pain. Got caught once, no more Mr Niceguy.



When I sold my workshop building I got billed for all sorts of surveys. 
There is no mains running water £80. Ching
There is no connection to the main sewer £80. Ching
There is only single phase electricity. £80. Ching
There is no 3 phase electricity. £80. Ching
There is only parking space for two cars. £80. Ching

And so it went on but the buyer who desperately wanted the building just had to stump up as I was certainly not paying for things I had declared anyway. Naturally he had to pay a bit extra for my inconvenience.
Not his fault but the lawyers were a shower of chancers.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Nov 2022)

Managed to get out for a short trike run. 
Only 5 miles but feels like 50. First time out for about 6 weeks and had a desperate sprint back against a gale the last mile as I could see a squall approaching towards me and whipping up the water surface under Connel Bridge.
Just made it in time to get a cover over the trike before the heavens opened. Fortunately I was in a sheltered corner or the wind would have made getting a cover on very difficult.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Right I've had enough; I'm finishing for today.



Back at the apartment, eating dinner.


----------



## Hebe (9 Nov 2022)

A man has just unicycled past the laundrette.


----------



## tyred (9 Nov 2022)

Sitting on hold for ages. I have a recoded message saying my call is important to them. If my call is important to them, why don't they try employing some staff to answer it?


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Sitting on hold for ages. I have a recoded message saying my call is important to them. If my call is important to them, why don't they try employing some staff to answer it?



And why are they always training porpoises!!?

🐬


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Back at the apartment, eating dinner.


You were right, you're "not that fast".
25 minutes on a bike for a ten minute walk.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Nov 2022)

Interesting sky out front at the moment!! 😎


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> A man has just unicycled past the laundrette.


@Phaeton's doing well!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 667378
> 
> 
> Interesting sky out front at the moment!! 😎



It's a cold custard sky.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> A man has just unicycled past the laundrette.



That's weird; I wonder why he didn't go in?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You were right, you're "not that fast".
> 25 minutes on a bike for a ten minute walk.



I had to _make _dinner first, you know.

BTW, have you put our hills back?


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2022)

It's been a lovely and mild if somewhat blustery autumn day here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but woke up with a stuffed head and a sore throat and generally feeling meh. Hey ho... Anyways, the whole morning went down the can on parental chauffeuring duties - most of which was spent kicking my heels in town waiting upon Her Mumship's Pleasure.

Well, I did spend the time thinking, and I now have a to-do list for the Higman project, more or less (I hope) in the right order. It should give me the focus to get things done, and in the instances where I don't quite have enough information, ask people who can fill in the missing pieces. The list is now written down and stashed in my box of parts. A lot of it seems to be suspension & drivetrain related...

I've spent a chunk of the afternoon copying stuff from my archive that my motor racing historian friend needs for an article. I'll parcel that up in an e-mail and fire it in his direction in a bit.

Anyways, a  would be mighty fine right now.


----------



## Phaeton (9 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> @Phaeton's doing well!


Twas not I, I have an issue with the seat clamp, I can't get it tight enough, as soon as I press down with the right leg to get up onto the wheel the seat twists to the left. Currently a quick release one that is far too quick.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's weird; I wonder why he didn't go in?



Maybe he was only wearing a onesie.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Always the way I heard it, but I lived in a neighborhood with a large Czech/American population.



Were they all fans of Sean Connery ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

I've just dismantled the wardrobe.


----------



## Hebe (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's weird; I wonder why he didn't go in?


It was very busy.
Apparently he's there quite often. Hebe Jr does not think he's as interesting as the woman who was doing an online workout in a parking space one morning, with her tablet propped on the outside sill of a shop window.


----------



## tom73 (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just dismantled the wardrobe.



When we get a cold caller trying to sell stuff my normal reply is, do you want to buy wardrobe. They hardly ever phone twice.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2022)

Just seen on the news that someone's been throwing eggs at the King & Queen.

Whoever it was, they must be minted. Eggs are expensive these days.


----------



## Jameshow (9 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> When I sold my workshop building I got billed for all sorts of surveys.
> There is no mains running water £80. Ching
> There is no connection to the main sewer £80. Ching
> There is only single phase electricity. £80. Ching
> ...



Did he view property with eyes closed?!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> When we get a cold caller trying to sell stuff my normal reply is, do want to buy wardrobe. They hardly ever phone twice.



Thankfully that's illegal here, not only legally but I think constitutionally, as it's a violation of privacy. 

Oddly when it happens it's often an English speaker so I ask them if they're aware that they are calling a German number. They generally say yes and then I ask why they are speaking English, and if they realise that what they are doing is illegal under the German_ Strassenverkehrsordnung und Treppenkehrwochengesetz Paragraph 17_.

This actually translates as the "German Highway Code and Weekly Stairs Sweeping Law" but it generally works.


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Thankfully that's illegal here, not only legally but I think constitutionally, as it's a violation of privacy.
> 
> Oddly when it happens it's often an English speaker so I ask them if they're aware that they are calling a German number. They generally say yes and then I ask why they are speaking English, and if they realise that what they are doing is illegal under the German_ Strassenverkehrsordnung und Treppenkehrwochengesetz Paragraph 17_.
> 
> This actually translates as the "German Highway Code and Weekly Stairs Sweeping Law" but it generally works.



Isn't the German language wonderful?


----------



## rockyroller (9 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Forecast for 17c in Blighty at weekend - madness !



enjoy it while it lasts, we were quite warm this past weekend, but no longer


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I had to _make _dinner first, you know.
> 
> BTW, have you put our hills back?


Tons of beans don't take that long to cook. As for toast, well that's down to the toaster.

Would you be surprised if I said "No".


----------



## oldwheels (9 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Did he view property with eyes closed?!!



He actually owned the garage business next door and wanted to extend his property as he was short of storage space for spares such as tyres, batteries and other bulky bits.
Lawyers have you by the short and curlies as they tend to stick together and refuse to do business unless on their terms.
I discovered recently that tho’ my late wife had a perfectly valid will leaving everything to me that I did not actually own the house as half of it was still her property even when she has been dead for 7 years.
They wanted approx £1000 to correct this. I declined and somebody else can argue with them when I snuff it.😠


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just seen on the news that someone's been throwing eggs at the King & Queen.
> 
> Whoever it was, they must be minted. Eggs are expensive these days.


Egged on, twice in one day.

She isn't the queen either.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just dismantled the wardrobe.


Accidentally or on purpose, given you're not there that long, yet.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2022)

Looks like a mince pie and a cuppa tea is waiting for my consumption


----------



## tom73 (9 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Isn't the German language wonderful?



It's got nothing on true Yorkshire dialect it's great fun when i'm meeting the outlaws. Throwing in the odd dales word along the way really shuts them up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Accidentally or on purpose, given you're not there that long, yet.



On purpose: the apartment is very small so the wardrobe took up a massive amount of space and blocked the window. Sadly the surroundings gave it a looming presence and it looked quite ugly. Much better for it to be kept in a context that shows its workmanship off to advantage.

It's getting replaced with a smaller version, as is the bed. This will leave me with floor space and just maybe a long enough wall for a model railway...


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tom73 (9 Nov 2022)

Just seen off Mrs 73 to yet another extra shift on yet another service needed staff. 
This time nursing on the night bus keeping night out pub and club crowd from getting to A&E freeing it up for the rest of use.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> On purpose: the apartment is very small so the wardrobe took up a massive amount of space and blocked the window. Sadly the surroundings gave it a looming presence and it looked quite ugly. Much better for it to be kept in a context that shows its workmanship off to advantage.
> 
> It's getting replaced with a smaller version, as is the bed. This will leave me with floor space and just maybe a long enough wall for a model railway...


Will you fit in a smaller bed?

Didn't you make the wardrobe!


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Just seen off Mrs 73 to yet another extra shift on yet another service needed staff.
> This time nursing on the night bus keeping night out pub and club crowd from getting to A&E freeing it up for the rest of use.



I've heard about the Night Bus, much respect to Mrs 73.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Will you fit in a smaller bed?



Remarkably well; I'm a fairly compact person



classic33 said:


> Didn't you make the wardrobe!



Sadly no, Getting Time, Tools, and materials in the same place at the same time would be difficult right now.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Remarkably well; I'm a fairly compact person
> 
> 
> Sadly no, Getting Time, Tools, and materials in the same place at the same time would be difficult right now.


So bonfire, or firewood, for the wardrobe's future?


----------



## DCLane (9 Nov 2022)

I am currently the posessor of a very funky-looking chain that came in a presentation box: 







Now, what do I do with it? Son no. 2 has the only blue 11-speed bike in the house currently, his 2021 Ridley Noah Fast. But ... would it look good on a red/black NeilPryde Nazaré I wonder


----------



## Gwylan (9 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> @Phaeton's doing well!



More information! How many unicyclists do we are around the place?


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> More information! How many unicyclists do we are around the place?


Have a look in Beginners.
A unicycle will get you noticed on the commute.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> I am currently the posessor of a very funky-looking chain that came in a presentation box:
> 
> View attachment 667399
> 
> ...


Red would clash with blue. Can you swap it for a red one?


----------



## DCLane (9 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Red would clash with blue. Can you swap it for a red one?



Nope. The shop had three for sale at discount; a red one, a blue one and a green one. I got second choice.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> Nope. The shop had three for sale at discount; a red one, a blue one and a green one. I got second choice.


Match the chain colour with bike colour in that case.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> Nope. The shop had three for sale at discount; a red one, a blue one and a green one. I got second choice.



If alternate links were red and blue would it look purple when you pedal fast?


----------



## Hebe (9 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> I am currently the posessor of a very funky-looking chain that came in a presentation box:
> 
> View attachment 667399
> 
> ...



I’m afraid your only choice is a new bike to match….


----------



## tyred (9 Nov 2022)

I was wondering why my old fleece felt so heavy. I found an 11/16" spanner in the pocket. 

Possibly explains why I couldn't find it in the shed on Saturday when I was working on my tractor.


----------



## Jameshow (9 Nov 2022)

Little polo battery flat Mrs left the light on! 

Fiesta revenge!! 

Hopefully jump start it tomorrow!


----------



## Reynard (9 Nov 2022)

Lovely supper of celery & parsley soup, then grilled tuna steak, a jacket potato, tomato salad and homemade basil & walnut pesto.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Nov 2022)

Some people take the job far too seriously. In order to enable us to keep a track of requested cargo checks, etc they had a large whiteboard installed and meticulously gridded with black tape. It wasn't appreciated when iit was quiet yesterday morning and those of us on duty (apparently "a bunch of old timers resistant to change") filled in the grid with a couple of noughts & crosses games and 'Sudoko for Sun readers'


 
1​  
2​  
3​  
4​  
*X*​  
6​  
7​  
8​  
9​


----------



## Jenkins (9 Nov 2022)

Ooohh - a sausage roll to go with the hot chocolate. Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Doesn't appear to be an improvement & wasn't the COVID nonsense pretty harmful to democracy.



The Covid stuff got started under President Trump, and little actually got going until Biden was in office, although I had to credit both admins for doing that which they could. I might also remind you that Pres. Trump told us Corona virus would be no worse than the influenza.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> That would be a good move, although he's probably not the one running things.



Sure, wasting our time on that sort of thing seems to be what we all do well, but with world events being what they are, you know.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Were they all fans of Sean Connery ?



No, but we all went to see the James Bond films


----------



## Speicher (9 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I was wondering why my old fleece felt so heavy. I found an 11/16" spanner in the pocket.
> 
> Possibly explains why I couldn't find it in the shed on Saturday when I was working on my tractor.



Yes, that is a possibility.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

Forgot to mention earlier that my green wheelie bin got put out ready for collection in the morning. No black bag this week, there's barely anything in it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2022)

Good morning.



classic33 said:


> So bonfire, or firewood, for the wardrobe's future?



No such thing: the wardrobe and the bed will be donated to work and resold to someone who can enjoy it, hopefully for decades.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2022)

Morning might go for a small trundle


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2022)

Windy outside on my trundle
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2022)

The Sky was so full of different colours
First cuppa went down well


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> 
> 
> No such thing: the wardrobe and the bed will be donated to work and resold to someone who can enjoy it, hopefully for decades.



I have a 'Gentleman's' wardrobe I got from Emmaus the homeless charity and it will outlast me. Made by human being not a machine in the 30's and it has a place for everything. Had it about 15 years now and I even went on to work for Emmaus and my whole flat is furnished in quality stuff that cost less than £500 in total.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Nov 2022)

Today I will be mainly riding my new bike and tweaking seat and bars to perfect. Going to aim towards London on NCN 1 and see how close I can get before a train back I think.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> I am currently the posessor of a very funky-looking chain that came in a presentation box:
> 
> View attachment 667399
> 
> ...



Wear it !


----------



## dave r (10 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Wear it !



It'd make a good belt.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2022)

Morning.
Georgie doesn't seem hungry this morning . When I went downstairs this morning he was not in the kitchen . I have got his bowl and new tim of food ready but haven't opened it . I was sat in the living room , he brushed past me and has gone straight upstairs !


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I have a 'Gentleman's' wardrobe I got from Emmaus the homeless charity and it will outlast me. Made by human being not a machine in the 30's and it has a place for everything. Had it about 15 years now and I even went on to work for Emmaus and my whole flat is furnished in quality stuff that cost less than £500 in total.



That's pretty much this wardrobe: hand made with hidden dovetails and held together by wedges; that's why I wanted to keep it but alas the apartment is far too small for such luxuries.

And yes, I'm refurnishing from work. I've got a new wardrobe and a chest of drawers, both pine, and a metal ex-hotel bed for remarkably little, especially as delivery is free...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2022)

This is getting silly now.


----------



## DCLane (10 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Georgie doesn't seem hungry this morning . When I went downstairs this morning he was not in the kitchen . I have got his bowl and new tim of food ready but haven't opened it . I was sat in the living room , he brushed past me and has gone straight upstairs !



Mouse for an early morning snack?


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 667440
> 
> 
> This is getting silly now.


Looks more like a mist to me.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is it possibly the correct Czech or Slovak pronunciation?



What if they had a lishp?


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Nov 2022)

Not big on gushing statements, but Wow! 10 miles in to the Maiden voyage and it's like a two wheel armchair. Responsive, sticks to the road like sh*t to a blanket as my dad used to say. Decided on Dover as a destination though.


----------



## Hebe (10 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Ooohh - a sausage roll to go with the hot chocolate. Don't mind if I do.


I am struggling with this sweet/savoury mix so much that I’ll probably have to try it! Was it good?



Oldhippy said:


> Not big on gushing statements, but Wow! 10 miles in to the Maiden voyage and it's like a two wheel armchair. Responsive, sticks to the road like sh*t to a blanket as my dad used to say. Decided on Dover as a destination though.
> View attachment 667444


Gorgeous! All the journeys you could do with all that space for luggage….


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Not big on gushing statements, but Wow! 10 miles in to the Maiden voyage and it's like a two wheel armchair. Responsive, sticks to the road like sh*t to a blanket as my dad used to say. Decided on Dover as a destination though.
> View attachment 667444



You've filled it up almost !


----------



## Hebe (10 Nov 2022)

Not feeling too clever today. A bit of a cold and very tired for no obvious reason. Sofa, coffee and catch up tv this morning. This afternoon I have to try to finish sorting out a prescription renewal that went wrong. I will pick up some covid tests at the same time.


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2022)

It's my son's 22nd birthday soon and he's hard to buy for - car mad, so any cash would be spent on his car. He used to be a big Lego fan once upon a time, so I've decided to get him a Technic Ferrari 488 kit - on offer at £105 plus postage rather than £170. Should keep him quiet for a day !


----------



## rockyroller (10 Nov 2022)

happy Thursday, let's not upset any apple carts today


----------



## rockyroller (10 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> Not feeling too clever today. A bit of a cold and very tired for no obvious reason. Sofa, coffee and catch up tv this morning. This afternoon I have to try to finish sorting out a prescription renewal that went wrong. I will pick up some covid tests at the same time.



hopefully you just need a snickers bar


----------



## Hebe (10 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> hopefully you just need a snickers bar



I didn't think of that, good idea. An almond croissant didn't work. The coffee's helping though.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2022)

Looking good @Oldhippy


----------



## Speicher (10 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Morning might go for a small trundle



Another bike? What colour is this one?


----------



## DCLane (10 Nov 2022)

@fossyant - how about a track day? The 'driving experiences' are expensive for what you get imo, but a track day you're learning as well as driving. Just needs a working car.


----------



## Speicher (10 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Looks more like a mist to me.



Or inverse fog? Yes, there is such a thing!


----------



## fossyant (10 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> @fossyant - how about a track day? The 'driving experiences' are expensive for what you get imo, but a track day you're learning as well as driving. Just needs a working car.



Funny you should say that - he's on a track day next week. He's just upgraded his brakes and tyres !


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Another bike? What colour is this one?



No new to me bikes so far this week 😞

I have been using my old Marin Bear Valley MTB


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2022)

I popped out to the shop for a snack and the customer in front of me asked for a packet of Marlboro light. 

The teenage girl working there asked "What's that?" 

Shows how de-normalised smoking is becoming. When I was growing up, cigarette advertising was everywhere and Ferrari and McLaren F1 cars were mobile Marlboro packets.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Or inverse fog? Yes, there is such a thing!


Is he near the coast, in a tropical area though.


----------



## simongt (10 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> One of the most memorable WTF moments while sorting out charity donations was finding a carrier bag full of soiled nappies inside a bin bag of other stuff...


This is pretty typical of the things we come across on a daily basis. 
Recycling - ?


----------



## mybike (10 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I might also remind you that Pres. Trump told us Corona virus would be no worse than the influenza.



For most people, he was right. It was the panic that caused deaths & disruption. Doubtless he was passing on what he was advised in any case.


----------



## tom73 (10 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've heard of that too but didn't realise that it had actually gained acceptance within any NHS hospitals.



larval therapy to give it it's sunday name has been around and used for years. It's very effective on hard to treat ulcers you know they are working when the Patient feels them moving. Oddly its about one of the very few times a tissue viability nurse actually treats anyone. Normally they rack up tell you want dressing to use and then walk off leaving it up to other to sort out.
Mrs 73 has come across a few wounds that come with maggots already in them.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Nov 2022)

Why did Marc Bolan love Djibouti on Saturday night ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Not big on gushing statements, but Wow! 10 miles in to the Maiden voyage and it's like a two wheel armchair. Responsive, sticks to the road like sh*t to a blanket as my dad used to say. Decided on Dover as a destination though.
> View attachment 667444



My word but that is lovely. I'm _almost _feeling a bit of bike envy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> A friend of mine used to have a horse that was so well trained that she could stand in the saddle to scrump apples...



Scrumping is legal in the region known as Swabia (Stuttgart region and then some) but only if you eat the apply immediately; if you put it in your pocket it's theft.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Nov 2022)

A bit windy but not raining do far. Went to do some supermarket shopping to keep up my stock of all sorts of things. About £150 spent so far and cold stuff to get tomorrow before catching a ferry home.
The savings on price compared to the the coop prices pays for the ferry fare and fuel plus better quality overall.
The garage who claimed to have fixed my eco mode light flashing by resetting everything in the electronic system claimed it was now working as normal but this morning the light is flashing again.


----------



## tom73 (10 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Scrumping is legal in the region known as Swabia (Stuttgart region and then some) but only if you eat the apply immediately; if you put it in your pocket it's theft.


Takes all the fun out of it. Running off and staying low then going back for more is what makes it worth it.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Why did Marc Bolan love Djibouti on Saturday night ?



No idea but it is a good song


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

Mild, blustery and grey here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but am snotty, sneezy and coughing for England. Don't think it's Covid as this morning's test came up staunchly negative, but I feel bleurgh.

Had a kitchen morning though. Crock pot is locked and loaded with sausages that I've turned into meatballs. Am doing them with cider, apple, onion and sage. Will add a dollop of mustard to that later, too. And I've got a red cabbage sliced up and simmering away with apples, onions, ginger and the rest of the cider. I don't often cook with alcohol, but sometimes it's a nice thing to do.

The girls have now decided that the dining room table is a good place to nap. I came down this morning with Lexi kipping at one end and Poppy at the other. Cats, eh... 

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Not big on gushing statements, but Wow! 10 miles in to the Maiden voyage and it's like a two wheel armchair. Responsive, sticks to the road like sh*t to a blanket as my dad used to say. Decided on Dover as a destination though.
> View attachment 667444



Oh, that's rather nice. Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> Not feeling too clever today. A bit of a cold and very tired for no obvious reason. Sofa, coffee and catch up tv this morning. This afternoon I have to try to finish sorting out a prescription renewal that went wrong. I will pick up some covid tests at the same time.



Join the club...

Hope you feel more chipper soon, hun xxx


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> It's my son's 22nd birthday soon and he's hard to buy for - car mad, so any cash would be spent on his car. He used to be a big Lego fan once upon a time, so I've decided to get him a Technic Ferrari 488 kit - on offer at £105 plus postage rather than £170. Should keep him quiet for a day !



Does he do books on cars? If so, then Simon Lewis Transport Books


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I popped out to the shop for a snack and the customer in front of me asked for a packet of Marlboro light.
> 
> The teenage girl working there asked "What's that?"
> 
> Shows how de-normalised smoking is becoming. When I was growing up, cigarette advertising was everywhere and Ferrari and McLaren F1 cars were mobile Marlboro packets.



Wasn't just F1... It went down into the lower formulae as well. It did get funny as cigarette-sponsored cars running in the UK had different liveries according to whether the meeting was televised or not...


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Wasn't just F1... It went down into the lower formulae as well. It did get funny as cigarette-sponsored cars running in the UK had different liveries according to whether the meeting was televised or not...
> 
> View attachment 667462
> 
> ...



I know. Snooker and darts as well and I'm sure in other sports as well. 

Then there were all the billboards, and the two page spreads in magazines. Every shop had enormous tobacco displays behind the counter...every cafe, pub and amusement arcade had cigarette machines where the underage could buy a packet...shops often sold cigarettes singularly to school children.... TV chat shows were the guests puffed away...even children's cartoons featured characters smoking... 

Thankfully those days are gone.


----------



## rockyroller (10 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> I didn't think of that, good idea. An almond croissant didn't work. The coffee's helping though.



or bake a potato if you have one & can wait that long. hmmm almond croissant ...


----------



## rockyroller (10 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mild, blustery and grey here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Slept well, but am snotty, sneezy and coughing for England. Don't think it's Covid as this morning's test came up staunchly negative, but I feel bleurgh.
> 
> ...



sympathies, I've got one suspicious nostril myself 
cats on the table? oh that wouldn't last long in my house


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2022)

That's the fire alarm going


----------



## Hebe (10 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> That's the fire alarm going



That's weird, were you in the Morrisons cafe too?


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with Polish sausage, one with Wensleydale, plus a pear, a minneola and the obligatory two


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

simongt said:


> This is pretty typical of the things we come across on a daily basis.
> Recycling - ?



Urgh... And it's not like it's difficult to sort out recyclables from non-recyclables. 

Speaking of which, I had an idea regarding the making of a possible new set of wheels for my Higman model, and went to retrieve the milk bottle tops from my blue recycling wheelie bin. There was no elegant way of doing this - I tipped the bin on its side and crawled inside to furkle. 

I am now the proud owner of three blue plastic milk bottle tops. I'll have to wait for another one till I've finished the four pinter that's currently in the fridge.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mild, blustery and grey here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Slept well, but am snotty, sneezy and coughing for England. Don't think it's Covid as this morning's test came up staunchly negative, but I feel bleurgh.
> 
> ...



Your mention of Sausages reminded me of this shop which I spotted on Tuesdays excursion to Weymouth. I'm not sure if the uploaded photo gets downsampled, but there's a lot of info if you zoom in. The " Foo King Hot " sausage with "every mouthful loaded with Birds-eye chillis " next to Elvis caught my eye.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I know. Snooker and darts as well and I'm sure in other sports as well.
> 
> Then there were all the billboards, and the two page spreads in magazines. Every shop had enormous tobacco displays behind the counter...every cafe, pub and amusement arcade had cigarette machines where the underage could buy a packet...shops often sold cigarettes singularly to school children.... TV chat shows were the guests puffed away...even children's cartoons featured characters smoking...
> 
> Thankfully those days are gone.



Yep, I remember much of that. Dad was a chain smoker. Mostly rollups, but he'd also smoke either Camels, Gitanes or Belgas.

Part of my novel is set in the late 80s / early 90s, so yes, some of my characters smoke.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Your mention of Sausages reminded me of this shop which I spotted on Tuesdays excursion to Weymouth. I'm not sure if the uploaded photo gets downsampled, but there's a lot of info if you zoom in. The " Foo King Hot " sausage with "every mouthful loaded with Birds-eye chillis " next to Elvis caught my eye.
> 
> View attachment 667475



The one that caught *my* eye is the Big Willy 

I picked up six trays of sausages on yellow sticker on Sunday. One tray's gone in the crock pot, going to oven bake two later this evening for lunchtime sausage sandwiches, and the remaining three are going to be squeezed into the freezer.


----------



## Hebe (10 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> or bake a potato if you have one & can wait that long. hmmm almond croissant ...



Baked sweet potatoes with tea tonight .

Hope you feel better soon @Reynard I've just ruled out covid and finally succeeded in a "routine" prescription renewal that took 12 days, two trips to the surgery, one phone call to the surgery and three trips to the pharmacy.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> Baked sweet potatoes with tea tonight .
> 
> Hope you feel better soon @Reynard I've just ruled out covid and finally succeeded in a "routine" prescription renewal that took 12 days, two trips to the surgery, one phone call to the surgery and three trips to the pharmacy.



Thanks xxx 

Jacket potato with supper here tonight.


----------



## Speicher (10 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> Baked sweet potatoes with tea tonight .
> 
> Hope you feel better soon @Reynard I've just ruled out covid and finally succeeded in a "routine" prescription renewal that took 12 days, two trips to the surgery, one phone call to the surgery and three trips to the pharmacy.



I gave up using the local pharmacy after several episodes just as you describe above.

I now use Pharmacy2you, and it is sooooo much easier. Order on line, and they pop them in the post in packets that will go through a household letter box.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> That's weird, were you in the Morrisons cafe too?



No I was in the home office whilst swmbo was cooking some torizto


----------



## postman (10 Nov 2022)

Tomorrow a bit more decorating in the church hall.Two pieces of lining paper over the repaired damp wall.A bit of sandpapering some polyfilla down,then a tickle with a brush of emulsion paint to block it out.An easy day,then I am going in on a Friday only and just slowly doing a bit at a time till it's decided we have done enough.Glad to say it will be paint pot and brush only, nothing heavy or large like a whole room.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

Time for a  and a chocolate biskit.

I have been struggling to concentrate, so don't want to do anything on the Higman's bodywork as it's too exacting. So am messing around with some prototypes for the front wishbones instead. If the idea doesn't work, it's no biggie.


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2022)

I pulled the curtains.


----------



## Hebe (10 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> I gave up using the local pharmacy after several episodes just as you describe above.
> 
> I now use Pharmacy2you, and it is sooooo much easier. Order on line, and they pop them in the post in packets that will go through a household letter box.



To be entirely fair, it was almost entirely the surgery’s fault. The surgery didn’t action my renewal request because the computer said that I hadn’t had an asthma review recently (I had, six weeks ago, but they hadn’t ticked the box). Then they didn’t tell me that they hadn’t actioned it, so I only found out that something was wrong when I turned up at the pharmacy to collect it the requisite week later. The pharmacy then dispensed a single inhaler that I hadn’t requested and nothing that I had…. And it just got worse from there on. The pharmacy didn’t have a hope of having my meds ready for me when they hadn’t actually been sent the prescription, such a waste of everyone’s time.


----------



## postman (10 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I pulled the curtains.


Are you taking them out on a date then.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep, I remember much of that. Dad was a chain smoker. Mostly rollups, but he'd also smoke either Camels, Gitanes or Belgas.
> 
> Part of my novel is set in the late 80s / early 90s, so yes, some of my characters smoke.



On our continentsl visits in the distant past we came back with the maximum permitted amount of Gauloise and Gitane.
Not smoked now for many years and younger son nagged my wife until she stopped.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Nov 2022)

Perils of island life again.
Warnings of ferry cancellations and/or delays due to high wind tomorrow. Our ferry continued to sail today and I thought tomorrow was to be less windy.
Lots of other ones were cancelled but the new ( to us) ferry got a lot of sceptical opinions regarding reliability in bad weather. The crew may be pulling out all the stops to prove everybody was wrong regarding reliability. The crew are mostly island based as well which may help.
Just as well I have somewhere to stay with a fridge for some of my shopping if I am stuck.


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Nov 2022)

Pasta on the go and bopping around to some Keane from yester year. God I'm getting old


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Gwylan (10 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> sympathies, I've got one suspicious nostril myself
> cats on the table? oh that wouldn't last long in my house



Only if they were on the menu


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> happy Thursday...



Hi @rockyroller 



rockyroller said:


> ...let's not upset any apple carts today



Oh. I should have read that a few hours ago.

Ho hum.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Takes all the fun out of it. Running off and staying low then going back for more is what makes it worth it.



That seems to happen in the corn fields instead.


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2022)

I'm going to the theatre soon


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Takes all the fun out of it. Running off and staying low then going back for more is what makes it worth it.



Farmers will watch you to see if you put the apple in your pocket, so if you pretend to bite then put it in your pocket and run you get a head start.

Apparently. So a friend told me.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2022)

If it wasn't pitch black outside i would go for a ride


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I pulled the curtains.


Where you headed?


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Nov 2022)

I made macaroni cheese and then went for a 5k run. Trying to stay awake until bedtime…


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

Lovely supper of celery & parsley soup, then meatballs (made from one tray of those YS sausages) braised in cider* together with apple & onion, a jacket potato and red cabbage with cider, apple & ginger. 

* Sauce was finished off with a splooshette of cream.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2022)

Yesterday I had a bit of a sore spot on the back of my head which felt like a bit of a bruise, but I couldn't remember bumping my head, let alone that particular spot, on anything at all. I have now discovered the cause - having a bath. With the shower being out of action until I replace the power switch I am having baths instead and my lying in the bath position puts that spot on my head right on one of the slight ridges in the bath moulding.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Ooohh - a sausage roll to go with the hot chocolate. Don't mind if I do.





Hebe said:


> I am struggling with this sweet/savoury mix so much that I’ll probably have to try it! Was it good?


Very tasty - just about to have a repeat offering.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Very tasty - just about to have a repeat offering.



Hot chocolate and salted crisps


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> <Snip>
> I am now the proud owner of three blue plastic milk bottle tops. I'll have to wait for another one till I've finished the four pinter that's currently in the fridge.


If needed, I can pop out of the train on Sunday and leave a couple on the bench in the shelter at Maene Maine Meane Manae the first stop after Ely.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> If needed, I can pop out of the train on Sunday and leave a couple on the bench in the shelter at Maene Maine Meane Manae the first stop after Ely.



That's no good, Manea is twice as far away from Casa Reynard...


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

Ah, now I know why the laptop was so glacially sloooooow last night and at lunchtime. There's a new Windoze update waiting to be hinstalled.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's no good, Manea is twice as far away from Casa Reynard...



I'm not leaving them at Ely - someone might nick them!


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I'm not leaving them at Ely - someone might nick them!



Chuck 'em out of the window when you get to Black Bank


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> For most people, he was right. It was the panic that caused deaths & disruption. Doubtless he was passing on what he was advised in any case.



Like injecting Lysol?
https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/do...fectant-beat-coronavirus-clean-lungs-n1191216


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> For most people, he was right. It was the panic that caused deaths & disruption. Doubtless he was passing on what he was advised in any case.



You must have had a different experience or different Covid over there, here, we had no panic, but lots of death and dying, because of hoax myths promulgated by irresponsible politicians in one party.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Chuck 'em out of the window when you get to Black Bank


Do they still have opening windows on the trains down there?


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2022)

It's been a long day and I really should go to bed but I'm currently driving my eardrums into my head with some epic choral music and I don't want it to stop.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Do they still have opening windows on the trains down there?



Maybe on some of the older rolling stock I see go past.


----------



## Reynard (10 Nov 2022)

My idea for the upper wishbones has merit, but some tweakage required.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's been a long day and I really should go to bed but I'm currently driving my eardrums into my head with some epic choral music and I don't want it to stop.



Carmina Burana?


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's been a long day and I really should go to bed but I'm currently driving my eardrums into my head with some epic choral music and I don't want it to stop.


Go to bed listening to it. Research shows that it can help you get to sleep quicker.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Carmina Burana?



2 Steps From Hell / Random Youtube;



Very odd as I rarely listen to music.


----------



## tom73 (10 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Do they still have opening windows on the trains down there?



We can always send them a few Pacers high time others got to enjoy them.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> We can always send them a few Pacers high time others got to enjoy them.


You mean one of the ones that had the original plastic seats refitted?

Why not.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Nov 2022)

I was put in charge of something called "Sustainability" at te start of the year. This week we got this award -









*I* did that <chuffed>


----------



## cookiemonster (10 Nov 2022)

Morning!


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> I was put in charge of something called "Sustainability" at te start of the year. This week we got this award -
> 
> View attachment 667547
> 
> ...


Can I just point out that the end of 2022 has yet to come past. Makes that a few years early.


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Morning!
> 
> View attachment 667549


Something would be better.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2022)

I believe I now have a workable concept for the Higman's upper front wishbones. 

Some work still required regarding the sizing, however. The prototypes are about 9mm too long. And no, I can't cut them down, as the wire is bonded into the structure. But they're easy enough to re-make now that I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> We can always send them a few Pacers high time others got to enjoy them.



A lot of the services here are still Class 158 DMUs


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2022)

Time for a  methinks.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2022)

I'm off to bed via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2022)

Good morning.


Andy in Germany said:


> It's been a long day and I really should go to bed but I'm currently driving my eardrums into my head with some epic choral music and I don't want it to stop.



I knew that would come back to bite me; now trying to wake up.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2022)

Morning


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2022)

Morning.
I have a bit of a weird puzzle!
It is a bit of a "Catch 22" situation .
I had a dream where I was having a day with the fairies. Now was it that having a day with the fairies fitted in with the story or was the story built around having a day with the fairies ? 
The way I am feeling now I think that I may have been away with the fairies .


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I have a bit of a weird puzzle!
> It is a bit of a "Catch 22" situation .
> I had a dream where I was having a day with the fairies. Now was it that having a day with the fairies fitted in with the story or was the story built around having a day with the fairies ?
> The way I am feeling now I think that I may have been away with the fairies .



We've been wondering where you were.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We've been wondering where you were.



Tucked up in tropical Chippers


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2022)

!


classic33 said:


> Do they still have opening windows on the trains down there?



Now what could possibly go wrong if the train breaks down during a heatwave ? 
Stuck in a sealed carriage with no air conditioning due to lack of power. No drinks available as there is no buffet car !


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2022)

Still a bit wet and very windy. I've got today off work


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We've been wondering where you were.



Down the bottom of the garden with the fairies!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2022)

First cuppa has been drunk
Yesterday's brown bin was the last one of 2022


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Nov 2022)

Bit random, but I've noticed as I have pottered about the countryside that there seem to be many more 'exclusive' housing developments going up with wistful names of what could be seen before it had a crap load of concrete stuck on it. No matter how exclusive the artist renditions they all look cheap.


----------



## Mo1959 (11 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Bit random, but I've noticed as I have pottered about the countryside that there seem to be many more 'exclusive' housing developments going up with wistful names of what could be seen before it had a crap load of concrete stuck on it. No matter how exclusive the artist renditions they all look cheap.



We have a couple of sites of new builds going on here too. What were lovely green fields are now covered with little concrete boxes all squeezed in as closely together as they can get away with. I’ve heard from people who moved in to the first ones completed that that were loads of snagging problems and poor finishing.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Bit random, but I've noticed as I have pottered about the countryside that there seem to be many more 'exclusive' housing developments going up with wistful names of what could be seen before it had a crap load of concrete stuck on it. No matter how exclusive the artist renditions they all look cheap.



I'm angry that they have built houses on the fields where I used to play .
The things that we used to get up to and the discoveries we made . Making a quick dash for the fences when the horses ran after us . Finding newts in the ponds, one was a Great Crested. Playing with clay and coming back home plastered and getting told off by my mum . Mud twanging ! We had a diamond mine ! I think they were gypsum crystals large parallelogram shaped. Ice skating on the ponds in the winter.
So those fields that we used to play in are now lovely houses with small gardens with nowhere for their children to play in !


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2022)

I haven't got any Sherbet Lemons! I thought there was another bag in the sideboard drawer, but there isn't.. 😔


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Bit random, but I've noticed as I have pottered about the countryside that there seem to be many more 'exclusive' housing developments going up with wistful names of what could be seen before it had a crap load of concrete stuck on it. No matter how exclusive the artist renditions they all look cheap.



A couple of years ago we were gazing across the flooded fields to Eye Bridge on the outskirts of Wimborne. We could just about make out the last few steps to the top of the bridge amid the swirling flood waters. Now it’s “ Executive Housing “. The “ artists impression “ on the sales hoardings do make it look idyllic. I was half tempted to print off a few A4’s of the photos I took during the flooding and stick them on the hoarding.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Nov 2022)

Off soon, hope our toy town boat is sailing. Wind is supposed to go down mid morning so it may go.
Somebody termed it The Sampan which coincides with my opinion.


----------



## tom73 (11 Nov 2022)

@Oldhippy Your right we've over 300 being built at back of us the streets are all named after birds. The very one's that have now have no place to go.
Around me 17 fields have gone over the last few years. The last few just over 10% of the boroughs green belt are about to go making way for 5000 homes and an industrial estate. Sadly hardly any are being built that are affordable or totally sustainable.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2022)

Covid's loss of smell and taste hit last night. Only noticed as I was cooking curry from scratch last night, so loads of ginger and garlic and couldn't smell a thing. I didn't even eat any - a couple of portions have been frozen for 'lunch' as some point.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2022)

We got our mountains back:


----------



## pawl (11 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> We have a couple of sites of new builds going on here too. What were lovely green fields are now covered with little concrete boxes all squeezed in as closely together as they can get away with. I’ve heard from people who moved in to the first ones completed that that were loads of snagging problems and poor finishing.



It’s happening here in Desford.Three areas of farmland are now covered in houses One new estate now has a massive new development of metal and glass on the opposite side of the road Caterplllar have developed their site a area the size of ten football pitches.They were allowed to remove a copse of mature trees 
We keep hearing about re wildling.and what do we get more land covered in concrete Land that soaked up rain absorbed carbon and produced cereals


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2022)

Here are some bits that I have been working on. My Trysarahtops Christmas decoration and a shield boss.


----------



## mybike (11 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Like injecting Lysol?
> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/do...fectant-beat-coronavirus-clean-lungs-n1191216



Utterly amazing how MSM misquoted him.


----------



## pawl (11 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> A couple of years ago we were gazing across the flooded fields to Eye Bridge on the outskirts of Wimborne. We could just about make out the last few steps to the top of the bridge amid the swirling flood waters. Now it’s “ Executive Housing “. The “ artists impression “ on the sales hoardings do make it look idyllic. I was half tempted to print off a few A4’s of the photos I took during the flooding and stick them on the hoarding.



Planner’s They couldn’t plan there way out of a paper bag.


----------



## mybike (11 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> You must have had a different experience or different Covid over there, here, we had no panic, but lots of death and dying, because of hoax myths promulgated by irresponsible politicians in one party.



We had lots of deaths caused by sending the elderly out of hospital into care homes without checking if they had caught COVID in the hospitals.


----------



## mybike (11 Nov 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> I was put in charge of something called "Sustainability" at te start of the year. This week we got this award -
> 
> View attachment 667547
> 
> ...



I just think 'carbon literate' is a very strange way to put it.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2022)

When I delivered furniture, mainly to New Build estates, I found that most were named after what had been grubbed out by the earth moving equipment. 
Hazel Dene
Dragonfly Meadows 
Ete Etc


----------



## mybike (11 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> 
> I knew that would come back to bite me; now trying to wake up.



We're all still wondering what you were listening to.


----------



## mybike (11 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> When I delivered furniture, mainly to New Build estates, I found that most were named after what had been grubbed out by the earth moving equipment.
> Hazel Dene
> Dragonfly Meadows
> Ete Etc



Our neighbour's garden & part of ours were under water recently, never happened until they built the estate at the back.


----------



## Hebe (11 Nov 2022)

For some reason two breakfasts today was not enough. Possibly because neither of them was porridge.


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Nov 2022)

I got an XBox from Mr Cookiemonster for my Burpday. 

It was pre-loaded with Flight Simulator. 

Lets just say that Cathay Pacific won't be offering me a job any time soon.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I got an XBox from Mr Cookiemonster for my Burpday.
> 
> It was pre-loaded with Flight Simulator.
> 
> Lets just say that Cathay Pacific won't be offering me a job any time soon.



Happy Birthday.


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Happy Birthday.



Thanks. Getting ever closer to the big 50.

Two years to go though.


----------



## Gwylan (11 Nov 2022)

Imagine naming an estate "***** Lakes" The site of old gravel pits and way below the 50 year flood level. Next to a large and summer smelly recycling centre. 
Waxing lyrical about space to breathe, love, grow and so on. Wistful artists' impressions.

Rubbish access road, no bus service, retail within several Kms, doctor, school capacity etc. Miles away in a car unfriendly conurbation. 

We do have a brewery so the planners have one last chance to prove their ability.


----------



## dave r (11 Nov 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Thanks. Getting ever closer to the big 50.
> 
> Two years to go though.



So you're only a youngster then, I'm 71 next month.


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Nov 2022)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpqoYVOA1yY


----------



## Jameshow (11 Nov 2022)

Coffee and mince pie a bit early I know but at 47p a pack I couldn't resist!!


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2022)

Ohh mildly exciting news.... 

We have a dairy near our caravan that sells it's own milk and milk shakes direct to the public. We usually call in on the way down to our caravan most weekends - I discovered the place accidentally by cycling past it a few times. 

Anyway, it's become a weekly treat, but we've now closed the van for the winter, and a 120 mile return trip for milkshake is a bit much ! 

I googled a while back to see if there was anything near us at home, but didn't come up with anything, until I tried again this morning, and we've a diary about 10 miles away near Manchester Airport (about 20 mins drive).  Guess where we are off at lunch time ! My daughter is chuffed.


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Coffee and mince pie a bit early I know but at 47p a pack I couldn't resist!!



I've just had 2 mince pies.

They're a lot cheaper since I came here in 2014.  Then they were nearly the equivalent of 8 quid a packet.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Coffee and mince pie a bit early I know but at 47p a pack I couldn't resist!!



Mince pie shortage in our Morrisons last night !


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Mince pie shortage in our Morrisons last night !



Plenty here in M+S Hong Kong.

Would you like me to send over an emergency mince pie parcel?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Nov 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Thanks. Getting ever closer to the big 50.
> 
> Two years to go though.



Happy Birthday @cookiemonster . You'll be relieved to know that once past 50 it no longer looms. It starts a slow process of fading away.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Plenty here in M+S Hong Kong.
> 
> Would you like me to send over an emergency mince pie parcel?



Yes please, DPD express. I'm going out again today, and I hope the baker has been busy, or else !


----------



## Jameshow (11 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Ohh mildly exciting news....
> 
> We have a dairy near our caravan that sells it's own milk and milk shakes direct to the public. We usually call in on the way down to our caravan most weekends - I discovered the place accidentally by cycling past it a few times.
> 
> ...



We have one in Devon it's a real treat! 

Esp in coffee.


----------



## cookiemonster (11 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Yes please, DPD express. I'm going out again today, and I hope the baker has been busy, or else !



DPD?!!! 

DHL. At least they'll get there. 

Also, Mr Cookiemonster's legal chambers have an account with them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Utterly amazing how MSM misquoted him.



Utterly amazing how a president of the United States said what he said, when he said it. I saw exactly what was said on the television at the time


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2022)

Happy Birthday @cookiemonster !


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> We're all still wondering what you were listening to.



Couldn't you hear it?

Link here.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Nov 2022)

Happy birthday to cookiemonster.

Now back to son’s house as late morning boat cancelled and some food shopping in their fridge.
Apparently it did sail from Craignure but was blown miles off course so the skipper chickened out of further sailings.
Since I was one of the first to get the news and the shore staff moved cones to let me drive out I was first back to the office to rebook for tomorrow as the bookings would fill up quickly.

When we moved to my present house we were surrounded by fields and had an unrestricted view of the bay and Sound of Mull. Now surrounded by houses with more getting built and half the view gone. Traffic levels have risen and many of these house are let out to touroid who do not care about those who live here.😠


----------



## Tenkaykev (11 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> When I delivered furniture, mainly to New Build estates, I found that most were named after what had been grubbed out by the earth moving equipment.
> Hazel Dene
> Dragonfly Meadows
> Ete Etc



When I listen to the Pete Seeger song " Little Boxes " I substitute " Barratt Boxes " as it scans the same.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2022)

Milkshake has been acquired - certainly shaken as the farm track was rather bumpy. We also have a small supply of mince pies, so balance in the force has been returned.


----------



## pawl (11 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Happy birthday to cookiemonster.
> 
> Now back to son’s house as late morning boat cancelled and some food shopping in their fridge.
> Apparently it did sail from Craignure but was blown miles off course so the skipper chickened out of further sailings.
> ...



I’m sure planners don’t think about what effect their decisions have on local communities And the environment. Amenities stretched to breaking point.
A bit morbid perhaps but sadly I’m glad I’m in the final years of my life


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2022)

Mild, breezy and very occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept really well, but feel absolutely godawful today. Head's all bunged up and am coughing for England. So I've had a quiet morning which involved tidying up some stuff in the utility room and then scooping all of the walnuts (bar the case I picked previous week in the pub / garage car park) into a hessian sack. They've dried out nicely now - I have about 20 kilos, and that's not bad given that they lose about 1/5 of their weight during the drying process..

Not been out of the gate as they are busy resurfacing the road. Instead of just chucking a load of tar and chips in the holes, they're doing a proper job. Told the guys doing it that it looked good.  And then I asked them, pretty please, to do something about the six inch drop that I how have between the road and my drive...

Think I shall spend the afternoon working on my Higman model.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2022)

Happy Cakeday @cookiemonster


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Bit random, but I've noticed as I have pottered about the countryside that there seem to be many more 'exclusive' housing developments going up with wistful names of what could be seen before it had a crap load of concrete stuck on it. No matter how exclusive the artist renditions they all look cheap.



Much the same's been happening in Ely and in the village. With the latter, farmers have been selling off parts of their yards and houses have been sprouting up like mushrooms. The village looks very different to the summer of 1990 when I did a village survey for my geography GCSE project. I'm lucky that I live right out in the fen, and that we had the foresight to plunk seven acres of trees down.

And it's not just here... The other day I dug out some photographs from my archive that I took of Alresford and the Warwick Trailers yard and workshops circa 1997 for an article my motor racing historian friend is writing. When I compare them to photos from July of this year, the contrast is rather painful. The trailer yard holds so many memories for a lot of people, and it hurts to have seen it been torn down and turned into one of these retirement village complexes...


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2022)

Anyways, it's time for luncheon.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2022)

Fully loaded


----------



## Gwylan (11 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> So you're only a youngster then, I'm 71 next month.



Babes in arms......


----------



## postman (11 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I pulled the curtains.



how did your blind date go.


----------



## postman (11 Nov 2022)

Brilliant decorating day today.First Mrs P took me in the car.So I got an early start,then working on your own work,you know it's right,two pieces of lining paper straight on it was a doddle,it took longer to set up and clean down than it did papering and a little bit of emulsion.Next week start to black gloss the previous work I have done,at the moment no more white emulsion so I can't continue the walls and ceiling just as you walk in,I will get a round tuit sometime.


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2022)

sales meeting today so maybe they will all leave me alone


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> Brilliant decorating day today.First Mrs P took me in the car.So I got an early start,then working on your own work,you know it's right,two pieces of lining paper straight on it was a doddle,it took longer to set up and clean down than it did papering and a little bit of emulsion.Next week start to black gloss the previous work I have done,at the moment no more white emulsion so I can't continue the walls and ceiling just as you walk in,I will get a round tuit sometime.



not sure I followed all that. are you wall papering?


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I got an XBox from Mr Cookiemonster for my Burpday.
> 
> It was pre-loaded with Flight Simulator.
> 
> Lets just say that Cathay Pacific won't be offering me a job any time soon.



wow! great! enjoy! I've tried a cpl flight sims, 1 was too difficult & I kept crashing, another was easier & I enjoyed much more

re: aging. had a nice chat with a distant friend of the family at a party recently. 79 years old. still rides a bike & still lots of fun to talk to about adventure. whatever your age, you're not alone. here's hoping a cake is in your future today


----------



## postman (11 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> not sure I followed all that. are you wall papering?


Not wall paper,it's a long corridor with two arches so it's split into three areas.The first area had water damage and two pieces of emulsioned paper had to be taken off,the area was then filled with polyfilla left to dry then sandpapered down and a coat of oil based undercoat put on to hold the damp back then today two pieces of lining paper put back on the wall next job will be to emulsion walls and ceiling three times.


----------



## DCLane (11 Nov 2022)

Back from doing an extra 2-hour class at 9am this morning for a  colleague, adding a 25 mile commute in the process.

And happy birthday @cookiemonster 



tom73 said:


> @Oldhippy Your right we've over 300 being built at back of us the streets are all named after birds. The very one's that have now have no place to go.
> Around me 17 fields have gone over the last few years. The last few just over 10% of the boroughs green belt are about to go making way for 5000 homes and an industrial estate. Sadly hardly any are being built that are affordable or totally sustainable.



That's what it's like near me. The developers keep putting up batches of houses; in the last five years we've had 275, then 150, now a combination of 250 and 78 plus a McDonalds.

However, with all of these being smaller developments there's been no investment in any infrastructure, no additional support services (doctors / schools / shops / etc.) because they've not been considered together. As a result schools are over-crowded, roads are clogged and doctors/dentists can't take on any new patients.

There's almost no 'spare' land left for anything, with it all being houses or warehousing


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with Polish sausage, one with cheddar & mango chutney, plus a pear, half a mango, two paracetamol and two 

I have to pop out into town as I spotted a passenger on Madam Poppy when I was combing her this morning. I only tend to flea the cats during the spring & summer, but it's been so mild of late... I've no spot on left as I wasn't expecting to be treating the girls this late in the year, so will get two doses of the good stuff from the Vet, and stick in an online order later this evening for a fresh box of the usual, along with a couple of Drontal tablets.

The girls get groomed pretty well much every other day - a good way of keeping an eye on them generally.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Thanks. Getting ever closer to the big 50.
> 
> Two years to go though.



Happy Birthday .


----------



## oldwheels (11 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> I’m sure planners don’t think about what effect their decisions have on local communities And the environment. Amenities stretched to breaking point.
> A bit morbid perhaps but sadly I’m glad I’m in the final years of my life



My brother started his working life as a planning officer in a large town not far away from @Reynard.
He said that whether or not you got planning permission depended on how well you wined and dined the chief planning officer. In another case not related to him I know a property developer who got planning permission for anything because he had developed a somewhat intimate relationship( to put it politely) with the female planning officer. This became pretty common public knowledge and she was removed from post.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2022)

Our mouse is very clean ! 
We discovered that it has been getting into the drawers underneath the sink and eating soap ! 
It now has a 1 in 6 chance of being caught alive . 4 death traps , one cat and a humane trap. It's up to the mouse which it decides to go for.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Nov 2022)

Lovely blue sky here with a few small fluffy clouds around .
Feeling a bit groggy today .


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Mince pie shortage in our Morrisons last night !



Out of my delivery area so it's not my fault... 😐


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2022)

I've just cut the grass and got 3 collectors full of cuttings. What's going on ? It's nearly mid November ! Grass also treated with iron sulphate as moss seems to be multiplying rapidly.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Nov 2022)

Weather forecast is excellent tomorrow so early departure, packed lunch and pick a direction. 😁


----------



## Gwylan (11 Nov 2022)

Took advantage of the fine afternoon. Went off for a cup of tea with Vanessa. 25k round trip.
Bu$$er, battery ran out 5km from home. The bike is an ugly, useless, heavy lump without the battery


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2022)

Spot-on acquired, both girls zapped.

Both girls are now sulking. 

I need a


----------



## Hebe (11 Nov 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Thanks. Getting ever closer to the big 50.
> 
> Two years to go though.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> Happy Birthday @cookiemonster . You'll be relieved to know that once past 50 it no longer looms. It starts a slow process of fading away.


Happy birthday @cookiemonster ! And yes, watching 50 get closer is hard, but not as hard as seeing it get further away every year! Better than the alternative, anyway. Enjoy your xbox and flight simulator. I never understand why they don't simulate the queues or the trolley service. Or the movies.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2022)

It's my weekend 

I can feel some big cat miles


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2022)

I have a  and a Min Spy


----------



## DCLane (11 Nov 2022)

I've replaced the backup 9v battery in one of the three mains-powered smoke detectors in the house. It's still going 'beep'.

My guess, given they were changed when I bought the house back in 2004, is that it's probably time for new ones


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2022)

I've had my shingles jab (and I'm still nowhere near the beach 🏖)


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2022)

every now & then I get a surprise on the new security camera


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2022)

also surprised myself last night. bought a brand new bike that was in someone's garage for 10 years. he says he only rode it 10 miles & I believe him


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Our mouse is very clean !
> We discovered that it has been getting into the drawers underneath the sink and eating soap !


in 2015, I was lucky enough to win a 1 week artist's retreat, in a dune shack, on outer Cape Cod. very remote, no running water, no electricity, no neighbors. I was told how to care for my provisions & that if I saw mouse tooth marks in the bar soap, that was a good sign. it meant it, or they, were not finding my food. sure enough, I saw tooth marks in the soap. so, well done, you! ;-)


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> The girls get groomed pretty well much every other day - a good way of keeping an eye on them generally.


my same philosophy for our Reggie. he likes it too. I have 2 types of combs, a wide tooth one meant for dogs I think, looks like a rake. he has thick hair. & another recommended by a groomer. smaller but does a nice job & he likes that one as well. he tends to gets mats toward his hind quarters. so surprising to me. I must not be doing as good a job as I think. one year they were really terrible. not so bad now. I'll keep working on them as he lets me


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2022)

I thought I'd lost my smart phone, but it was in my bike bag.


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2022)

Cats have been fed, I'm listening to the qualifying from Interlagos for tomorrow's sprint race.


----------



## Hebe (11 Nov 2022)

This cold is still going strong. Still, fish and chips will be had later when the rest of the Hebe household gets home. Considering swapping my contacts for my specs in the meantime, but that will involve getting up off the sofa.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2022)

This arrived at my local post office today from the UK; they had to do a bit of sleuthing on their computer system because my address wasn't on the parcel anywhere.

Unfortunately there was a pretty steep customs charge because UK parcels are now "Worldwide", so I won't be ordering much from this company any more, or indeed any in the UK.


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 667633
> 
> 
> This arrived at my local post office today from the UK; they had to do a bit of sleuthing on their computer system because my because my address wasn't on the parcel anywhere.
> ...



Yes, I got caught with customs charges on a book I had ordered from the UK too. Cost more than the book!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Nov 2022)

I still haven't got any Sherbet Lemons but I do have a poor substitute in Tic Tacs (Strong Mint)


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2022)

It was so ridiculously wet and windy this morning on my day off that I decided to do what I had been threatening to do for a while and drive to the Seamus Heaney museum. I got diverted all over the place due to roadworks and it took forever to get there. 

The museum is definitely very interesting to anyone with an interest in poet and worth a visit. 

The weather had improved drastically when I got there and I regretted not having the Brompton in the boot to go for a ride in different surroundings. I decided to take a drive to the coast for a walk which took forever due to roadworks, diversions and traffic jams in the towns. I arrived at the coastal path I wanted to walk just in time for torrential rain! 

I drove home again with yet more roadworks, lots of standing water and being tailgate by X5 drivers who seemed to take offence at me driving a bit slower in heavy rain and poor visibility. 

What I learned today is never leave home without your Brompton as you never know when the opportunity will arise for a impromptu ride and also why I drive less and less each year - driving is tedious and boring.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Yes, I got caught with customs charges on a book I had ordered from the UK too. Cost more than the book!



In this case it almost doubled the cost of the package (and a lot of that was the new postal charges).

It's frustrating because this is a tiny company of enthusiasts which used to sell limited run models and gaming products to nerds all over Europe and I can imagine I'm not the only one coming to this conclusion.

The thing with nerds is that there aren't that many of us; I'm not sure the UK can supply enough to keep even these little companies going.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2022)

Just been looking at some bike's found 5 i could easily make room for in the garage and all were near to Gatwick area so they won't be heading my way


----------



## postman (11 Nov 2022)

I will be missing for a little while.I am just going to open one of three bottles of Porter and dark ales I have bought.Next week I am going to try Guinness Porter and Titanic from Waitrose,i am looking for my Xmas beer,and I fancy something dark and rich.I might just enjoy this experiment.If I start typing and it does not make any sense later tonight you will know I am under the influence of ale.


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> In this case it almost doubled the cost of the package (and a lot of that was the new postal charges).
> 
> It's frustrating because this is a tiny company of enthusiasts which used to sell limited run models and gaming products to nerds all over Europe and I can imagine I'm not the only one coming to this conclusion.
> 
> The thing with nerds is that there aren't that many of us; I'm not sure the UK can supply enough to keep even these little companies going.



If I buy something from the UK mainland I can sort of bend the rules and have things sent to somewhere in Northern Ireland as I am close to the border. It is what I usually do as postage is cheaper within the UK but occasionally if someone offers a reasonable postage fee to ROI, I will have it sent home,which is what I did with the book. The idea of customs fees hadn't occurred to me until a letter turned up. I won't be bitten again. 

If I want bike parts or car parts, it is now often cheaper to order them from Poland or Germany than from the UK.


----------



## Jameshow (11 Nov 2022)

Offered daughter shopping and MCD. 

No I want to go cycling.... 

It's a bit dark and wet..

Oh ok we'll do some woodworking!!


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2022)

Had celery & parsley soup, then the sausage meatballs with tagiatelle.

The battle of feline wills over the empty cardboard crate has ended with someone piddling in it. The crate has now been banished to the hallway and will be disposed of in the morning.


----------



## postman (11 Nov 2022)

First one down Harper's Plum Porter from Aldi and very nice it was,it's going down with Johnny Cash and the American Recordings,his voice is tired heavy and rough I love him,i bought my first music in 1965.I am feeling very reflective.Life is good after some crap thirty years ago.


----------



## Hebe (11 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had celery & parsley soup, then the sausage meatballs with tagiatelle.
> 
> The battle of feline wills over the empty cardboard crate has ended with someone piddling in it. The crate has now been banished to the hallway and will be disposed of in the morning.



I know I shouldn’t laugh but… We’ve just had one of ours literally hurling herself at a closed door in an effort to get to the fish and chips before her sister…


----------



## Reynard (11 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> I know I shouldn’t laugh but… We’ve just had one of ours literally hurling herself at a closed door in an effort to get to the fish and chips before her sister…



Get a cat, they said... It'll be fun, they said...


----------



## Gwylan (11 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've replaced the backup 9v battery in one of the three mains-powered smoke detectors in the house. It's still going 'beep'.
> 
> My guess, given they were changed when I bought the house back in 2004, is that it's probably time for new ones



Boring, but are they wired together? Might need all the batteries changing.


----------



## Gwylan (11 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Yes, I got caught with customs charges on a book I had ordered from the UK too. Cost more than the book!



It's a Brexit benefit


----------



## postman (11 Nov 2022)

The second beer is named Toffee ale and it's also by Harpers,an Aldi beer.It does smell like and taste like toffee,but it's not dark enough and it's not to my liking.So crossing that one off.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Nov 2022)

Sorry to say that I was able to change the power switch for the shower without setting light to anything, breaking it or electrocuting myself so you'll have to put up with my drivel for a bit longer.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We got our mountains back:
> 
> View attachment 667561


For now!


----------



## Jenkins (11 Nov 2022)

A belated Happy Birthday for what would now be yesterday @cookiemonster


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2022)

Sitting listening to the boy racers doing burnouts and generally being picks outside. Again. Who said petrol was too expensive?

I used to enjoy cycling on clear winter nights but it's got to the stage I'm scared to.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> how did your blind date go.


It were curtains for the three of them.


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've replaced the backup 9v battery in one of the three mains-powered smoke detectors in the house. It's still going 'beep'.
> 
> My guess, given they were changed when I bought the house back in 2004, is that it's probably time for new ones


Have you taken a vacuum cleaner to them?


----------



## classic33 (11 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> A belated Happy Birthday for what would now be yesterday @cookiemonster


That'd mean his today would be tomorrow and our today, his yesterday.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> That'd mean his today would be tomorrow and our today, his yesterday.



Don't forget he's in Hong Kong so it's already tomorrow which means that it was his birthday yesterday which is currently today for us.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

Right, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2022)

Time for a ride


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Nov 2022)

Shhhhhh!!!!! 

Keep the noise down.

I'm a bit rough today. 


View: https://media.giphy.com/media/1j9KYeMAmWSC8kdU35/giphy.gif


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2022)

GOOD MORNING

(sorry @cookiemonster )

Early start for me as I'm off to Brands Hatch for my last meeting of the year.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> If I buy something from the UK mainland I can sort of bend the rules and have things sent to somewhere in Northern Ireland as I am close to the border. It is what I usually do as postage is cheaper within the UK but occasionally if someone offers a reasonable postage fee to ROI, I will have it sent home,which is what I did with the book. The idea of customs fees hadn't occurred to me until a letter turned up. I won't be bitten again.
> 
> If I want bike parts or car parts, it is now often cheaper to order them from Poland or Germany than from the UK.



I used to do the same with “ mainland delivery only”. Things got delivered to Kilchoan and the ferry skipper picked them up and brought them over for nothing. Would have been cheaper for them to send them direct but they had no idea of Scottish geography. There are a few other daft delivery instructions and we sometimes got mail in airmail envelopes.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Nov 2022)

Not looked outside yet but need to go and pack the car again for another attempt to get home.


----------



## tyred (12 Nov 2022)

Seems we've got some more rain


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2022)

Good morning. I must be tired; I actually overslept.


----------



## tom73 (12 Nov 2022)

Early morning dog walk all done , now chilling music on, waiting for Mrs 73 then birthday presents and off to the coast for the day. With the odd pint along the way , fish and chips and what ever else I fancy. That bike shop I’ve seen looks temping


----------



## Hebe (12 Nov 2022)

Happy birthday @tom73! That sounds like an excellent day ahead. Indeed close to perfect!

happy birthday Boxing Day, @cookiemonster 

Hebe Jr now has my cold too. The sun is due out though so I will stuff my pockets with clean handkerchiefs and go for a walk.


----------



## tyred (12 Nov 2022)

Time for my Saturday morning fry-up 

It's actually very mild, despite the rain. I put on a rain coat and I was too hot walking here


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2022)

Bonnie has told me she thinks it's Squeaky Banana time...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Early morning dog walk all done , now chilling music on, waiting for Mrs 73 then birthday presents and off to the coast for the day. With the odd pint along the way , fish and chips and what ever else I fancy. That bike shop I’ve seen looks temping



Happy beer, batter and bikes day!


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2022)

Come on!! I mean it!!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2022)

Home now 46 miles
First cuppa went down well
Must crack on


----------



## mybike (12 Nov 2022)

My wife burst into song with this, this morning.


----------



## Jameshow (12 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> My wife burst into song with this, this morning.




My wife went to a medical appointment.
Didn't look to pleased to be going. 
Going to make apple pie for her rtn.


----------



## Gwylan (12 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought I'd lost my smart phone, but it was in my bike bag.



Nervous breakdown territory. (I) Should not be so dependent. Glad you found it.
Look at Lookout in the Google apps. 

Have to have mine in Bluetooth range to get the ebike to be an ebike. Thought it was a great feature, turns into a real pain.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Nervous breakdown territory. (I) Should not be so dependent. Glad you found it.
> Look at Lookout in the Google apps.
> 
> Have to have mine in Bluetooth range to get the ebike to be an ebike. Thought it was a great feature, turns into a real pain.



No phone means I can't say goodnight to Beautiful Wife and Daughter at seven, which is serious.


----------



## Speicher (12 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> It were curtains for the three of them.



No hook ups then?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2022)

Bright sunshine here . It would be nice to go for a ride but I'm feeling a bit woozy .


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2022)

Lovely sunny day here
Been busy this morning
Come back from all our running around with a couple of Christmas presents and I treated myself 🙂
Not sure what is planned for this afternoon apart from some trellis adjustments I need to do


----------



## cookiemonster (12 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 667633
> 
> 
> This arrived at my local post office today from the UK; they had to do a bit of sleuthing on their computer system because my address wasn't on the parcel anywhere.
> ...



I don’t get this customs charge lark. I order things from the UK to Hong Kong and I’ve never paid a customs charge. Maybe its included in the postage charge?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I don’t get this customs charge lark. I order things from the UK to Hong Kong and I’ve never paid a customs charge. Maybe its included in the postage charge?



I think it depends on the local country. As far as I know, Germany has a standard charge for small commercial packages outside of the EU; it probably depends on the agreements different countries have.


----------



## Hebe (12 Nov 2022)

Been for a walk with Mr Hebe. The weather is lovely, laundry is on the line and the next load is in the machine.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Nov 2022)

whacky weather for November. 71F degrees my Mom's rose bush just popped a flower! usually the second blooming is still within the summer months. never happened this year. but November? 





the palm plants recently shriveled up so their bulbs have to be stripped & boxed in the basement TODAY


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

Mild and sunny here chez Casa Reynard - a beautiful late autumn day...

Slept really well (bonus) and have been puttering around gently this morning catching up on the stuff that I should have done yesterday. I still feel rather grotty though. Have stopped coughing, but now am dreadfully bunged. At least this morning's Covid test was negative. Bearing in mind I've been unwell since Tuesday evening, on balance of probability, this is just a stinking cold.

Would be a lovely day for a bicycular bimble, but I'm just too unwell.  Might just settle down and binge on the snooker instead.

No further crate piddling overnight. I've actually taken them all away this morning. Am just waiting for the feline strops to start, but Mesdames Poppy and Lexi are currently outside enjoying the garden and have yet to realise...  No further sign of unwanted passengers either.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

Happy Cake Day @tom73


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> whacky weather for November. 71F degrees my Mom's rose bush just popped a flower! usually the second blooming is still within the summer months. never happened this year. but November?
> View attachment 667705
> 
> the palm plants recently shriveled up so their bulbs have to be stripped & boxed in the basement TODAY



My roses are still flowering. I'm looking out of the window right now, and I've got some pink ones and a whole load of white ones.


----------



## Jameshow (12 Nov 2022)

Made Apple crumble instead!


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2022)

I've found my smoke detector.


----------



## mybike (12 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> how did your blind date go.



He wanted to see for certain.


----------



## mybike (12 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> I've just cut the grass and got 3 collectors full of cuttings. What's going on ? It's nearly mid November ! Grass also treated with iron sulphate as moss seems to be multiplying rapidly.



Much the same here. I especially have to cut the grass at the bck so I can see where the dog has been. There ae still marks where I laid tthe hose to drain the garden the other week.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2022)

Quite a busy day so far! 
An hour at a nearby doggy playfield with the girls next door and their pooch. 
Back home for a coffee & wash the car. 
Checked out the CX as I was going to ride it around tomorrow and found out it had a flat tyre due to a thorn picked up on, I guess, last ride. P*ncture fixed and I then thought I might take my old British Eagle out instead so fettled that and brushed off the cobwebs 🕸 

I think I might check how comfy the settee is now 😴


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with Wensleydale (with candied rhubarb in it - a YS buy), the other with sliced avocado, plus a pear, half a mango, two paracetamol and two


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've found my smoke detector.



Did you burn your toast?


----------



## Jameshow (12 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've found my smoke detector.



Found 3 1/2 pairs of winter gloves! 

Waterproof trousers and woolly hat for my fell race next weekend.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2022)

Just walked into town and back , time to test out my treat from this morning 🙂


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2022)

Two cars washed, three hoovered. Bike washed, budlea trimmed back and put through the schredder. Now onto cooking a Christmas dinner. Bought a small turkey joint. Fortunately my taste is starting to come back, I could taste my gravy as I made it.


----------



## Jameshow (12 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Two cars washed, three hoovered. Bike washed, budlea trimmed back and put through the schredder. Now onto cooking a Christmas dinner. Bought a small turkey joint. Fortunately my taste is starting to come back, I could taste my gravy as I made it.



Bit early for Christmas dinner!


----------



## Hebe (12 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Just walked into town and back , time to test out my treat from this morning 🙂


New bike? New sofa? Headphones? Enquiring mundane minds need to know 

Hebe Jr is reluctantly doing a covid test in order to meet her teenage social commitments this weekend. The fact that she’s even considering leaving the house makes me think that she’s not got this cold too badly.


----------



## fossyant (12 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Bit early for Christmas dinner!



Never. Test run #1


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Nov 2022)

I walked through Canterbury High Street from one cycle route to another and Christmas Market in full swing replete with the irritating music. Bah humbug. It's a three day festival not three months.


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Nov 2022)

Now approaches the season of being surrounded by unpleasant foodstuffs wherever I go. Honestly I'm not the Grinch or Scrooge but I've never liked most of the 'seasonal foodstuffs' available here in the UK.


----------



## postman (12 Nov 2022)

Mrs P has informed me I am going to see Peter Kay in Manchester.She has been on the computer most of the afternoon.Date sometime in 2024i hope I am still alive to go.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

Time for a  and some medicinal chocolate.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Now approaches the season of being surrounded by unpleasant foodstuffs wherever I go. Honestly I'm not the Grinch or Scrooge but I've never liked most of the 'seasonal foodstuffs' available here in the UK.



I'm the other way round...  And then throw in things like nuts and tangerines and stuff...

The one thing that does bug me though is turkey*. I don't mind a good quality free range bird, but I'm only catering for two, so I'll just buy a nice joint of whatever mum and I fancy. Christmas chez Casa Reynard is a mix of European traditions, and so we pick and choose what we like best. 

* the advantage of turkey is that it feeds a lot of people relatively cheaply, but it wouldn't be my first choice for a celebration meal. Turkey breast steaks do make fantastic schnitzel though...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> New bike? New sofa? Headphones? Enquiring mundane minds need to know



A new old stock Bike


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Nov 2022)

Corona symptoms easing


----------



## tyred (12 Nov 2022)

Spectacular bottom bracket failure on tonight's ride and I walked about five miles home. 

In the past fourteen months or so I've broken one ankle, two cars and three bikes. I wonder what will go wrong next!


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Did you burn your toast?



Not this time.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Nov 2022)

Knackered. 
Got home after a slow run up the road behind 5 touroid cars. I did let a local pickup past as sometimes that reminds them to pull over for faster traffic. No chance.
Mostly unloaded and urgent freezer stuff packed away but some is still in the fridge to get done tomorrow.
The bashed van is still where it was a week ago and another stopped car with a “ Police Accident “ sign beside it. In fact it is probably an automatic which would not start and stuck in gear so cannot move without being lifted by a breakdown truck. Been there according to FB for several days now. Same thing happened to a friend with a Jaguar who got stuck in the exit from the local main car park. Very embarrassing but was caused I think by a faulty connection cable between the two batteries. 
Sod’s Law. I found an appointment for a hospital appointment next Wednesday waiting behind the door. That is the day of course that the passenger lift on the ferry is out of action for repair. I think I will have to get this rescheduled but ferry timetables show a long wait hanging around Oban anyway. Not fun.


----------



## Jameshow (12 Nov 2022)

Apple pie made on a role. 

Big run tomorrow.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Nov 2022)

I hope the Welsh members of CycleChat are ok.

View: https://twitter.com/NoContextBrits/status/1591389923399331840


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm the other way round...  And then throw in things like nuts and tangerines and stuff...
> 
> The one thing that does bug me though is turkey*. I don't mind a good quality free range bird, but I'm only catering for two, so I'll just buy a nice joint of whatever mum and I fancy. Christmas chez Casa Reynard is a mix of European traditions, and so we pick and choose what we like best.
> 
> * the advantage of turkey is that it feeds a lot of people relatively cheaply, but it wouldn't be my first choice for a celebration meal. Turkey breast steaks do make fantastic schnitzel though...



Nuts - yuk. Except marzipan and flaked almonds. Dried vine fruits - double yuk. Glace cherries, candied peel - triple yuk. Ruled out so far are most of the Christmas traditional 'sweet treats'. 

I'm not quite vegetarian, but I try very hard indeed not to eat any bird or mammal meat that I don't know _specifically_ where it came from - and preferably 'who' it is, too. So any invitation to a 'normal' Christmas dinner will leave me with vanishingly-little that I want to eat, as even the gravy is made from the turkey juices, and a plate of plain boiled veggies holds no appeal to me at all. 

At least Christmas brings ample supplies of smoked salmon - which I love (I'm happy to be at least somewhat pescatarian) so I'll pig out on smoked salmon sandwiches, smoked salmon on crackers, pumpernickel, pitta bread, sourdough, in baked potatoes with a knob of cream cheese etc etc - and it's a good excuse for making sherry trifle and tipsy laird instead of just eating a yoghurt ...

One Christmas I went for a restaurant meal with a group of friends from the choir and there was a very nice Salmon Wellington, which I had with a Christmas Salad containing all sorts of colourful, tasty, crunchy, spicy or fruity bits. The next year we went back to the same place and the true veggie option was Celebration Mushroom Tarts, with big beefy mushrooms slow-baked in herbs and red wine served in puff pastry cases, equally delicious. I can honestly say it tasted more like proper beef than any 'chain butcher' supplied beef - it was just the texture which gave it away as 'not beef'. 

The year after that was Covid and the place never reopened.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Nuts - yuk. Except marzipan and flaked almonds. Dried vine fruits - double yuk. Glace cherries, candied peel - triple yuk. Ruled out so far are most of the Christmas traditional 'sweet treats'.



I'm with you on this; I've just opened a pack of Mini Marzipan Butterstollen.


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm with you on this; I've just opened a pack of Mini Marzipan Butterstollen.



All the varieties of stollen I've seen in the German discounters here have candied peels and/or dried vine fruits in them. Blergh!


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Nuts - yuk. Except marzipan and flaked almonds. Dried vine fruits - double yuk. Glace cherries, candied peel - triple yuk. Ruled out so far are most of the Christmas traditional 'sweet treats'.



Maybe not the time to admit I've about 20kg of foraged walnuts, then...  Although being of part Polish and part German origin, sweet treats also include cheesecake, lebkuchen and a yeasted "swiss roll" type cake filled with poppy seed and honey. 



KnittyNorah said:


> I'm not quite vegetarian, but I try very hard indeed not to eat any bird or mammal meat that I don't know _specifically_ where it came from - and preferably 'who' it is, too. So any invitation to a 'normal' Christmas dinner will leave me with vanishingly-little that I want to eat, as even the gravy is made from the turkey juices, and a plate of plain boiled veggies holds no appeal to me at all.
> 
> At least Christmas brings ample supplies of smoked salmon - which I love (I'm happy to be at least somewhat pescatarian) so I'll pig out on smoked salmon sandwiches, smoked salmon on crackers, pumpernickel, pitta bread, sourdough, in baked potatoes with a knob of cream cheese etc etc - and it's a good excuse for making sherry trifle and tipsy laird instead of just eating a yoghurt ...
> 
> ...



Fish, mushrooms and vegetable salads are the cornerstone of the Polish Christmas dinner (Wigilia) - which is on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then time to see to a bowl of soup before the sprint race from Interlagos.


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Maybe not the time to admit I've about 20kg of foraged walnuts, then...  Although being of part Polish and part German origin, sweet treats also include cheesecake, lebkuchen and a yeasted "swiss roll" type cake filled with poppy seed and honey.
> 
> 
> 
> Fish, mushrooms and vegetable salads are the cornerstone of the Polish Christmas dinner (Wigilia) - which is on Christmas Eve.



Carp was at the heart of Austrian christmas food - I lived there for a couple of years - and have to confess that carp is NOT my favourite fish, as far as flavour _and_ texture goes! Better was Sydney, down to the fish market on christmas eve for barramundi or a fat steak of freshly-line-caught tuna ...
I can eat lebkuchen and pfeffernuesse until they come out of my ears ... a bouche de Noel goes down very well, too. Just keep those mince pies, Christmas pud and Christmas cake away from me, please. Even the worst of them tend to smell divine but even the best taste - IMO - like dirty gravel.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> All the varieties of stollen I've seen in the German discounters here have candied peels and/or dried vine fruits in them. Blergh!



These have raisins but I'm no sure that's mandatory. As for candied peels... do some people have no standards?


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Carp was at the heart of Austrian christmas food - I lived there for a couple of years - and have to confess that carp is NOT my favourite fish, as far as flavour _and_ texture goes! Better was Sydney, down to the fish market on christmas eve for barramundi or a fat steak of freshly-line-caught tuna ...
> I can eat lebkuchen and pfeffernuesse until they come out of my ears ... a bouche de Noel goes down very well, too. Just keep those mince pies, Christmas pud and Christmas cake away from me, please. Even the worst of them tend to smell divine but even the best taste - IMO - like dirty gravel.



I'm not a fan of carp either tbh... Too many bones and it's got a tendency to taste muddy. I'd much rather have even something as humble as basa. Oh, and one has to have herrings.

I have probably over two hundred different recipes for various lebkuchen, some dating back to the late 1800s. 

Don't like Christmas cake either. It's too sweet.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've found my smoke detector.


You were making toast again?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Spectacular bottom bracket failure on tonight's ride and I walked about five miles home.
> 
> In the past fourteen months or so I've broken one ankle, two cars and three bikes. I wonder what will go wrong next!



Too much power captain, she’ll ne’er take it


----------



## tyred (12 Nov 2022)

I'm going to an Ulster - Scots poetry and storytelling evening. 

It's funny that what is now culture was bad English when I was at school and probably earned you a whack from the teacher.


----------



## tyred (12 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Too much power captain, she’ll ne’er take it



Old school cup and cone. The threaded part is still in the frame but the outside edge has completely broken away in a complete circle. I'll take a photo in daylight as I've never seen that happen before.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Early morning dog walk all done , now chilling music on, waiting for Mrs 73 then birthday presents and off to the coast for the day. With the odd pint along the way , fish and chips and what ever else I fancy. That bike shop I’ve seen looks temping



Happy Birthday .


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> These have raisins but I'm no sure that's mandatory. As for candied peels... do some people have no standards?



If they have any form of dried grape within - keep them away from me! 
Last year I spied mini stollen with apfel in one of the German discounters ... oh yeah bloomin' apple AND SULTANA when I checked the ingredients - blergh!


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Don't like Christmas cake either. It's too sweet.



The texture and flavour of all those various shrivelled-up bits of grape are so unpleasant as to be vomit-inducing, especially when combined with the occasional shock of the tooth-searingly strange sensation of biting through a lump of glace cherry and the crunchy, bitter nastiness of a piece of candied peel. If the cake has been fed with rum or whisky, even the bits of crumb taste like I imagine used engine oil might taste; if with brandy then bits of the cake might be tolerated in my mouth long enough for me to give the impression that I've eaten some.

Yet I like cakes made with some other types of dried fruit in them ... it's the vine fruits, cherries and peel that I hate with a vengeance.


----------



## Jameshow (12 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> The texture and flavour of all those various shrivelled-up bits of grape are so unpleasant as to be vomit-inducing, especially when combined with the occasional shock of the tooth-searingly strange sensation of biting through a lump of glace cherry and the crunchy, bitter nastiness of a piece of candied peel. If the cake has been fed with rum or whisky, even the bits of crumb taste like I imagine used engine oil might taste; if with brandy then bits of the cake might be tolerated in my mouth long enough for me to give the impression that I've eaten some.
> 
> Yet I like cakes made with some other types of dried fruit in them ... it's the vine fruits, cherries and peel that I hate with a vengeance.



Wow your excellent company tonight!!


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Wow your excellent company tonight!!



Well, if there was something you really, really disliked and people constantly kept offering this thing - and little else - to you 'because it's the time of year', you'd feel pretty fed up too! 

I am finding there are more of us about than most people imagine - it's _very_ far from the mythical 'everyone' who likes christmas foodstuffs!

For instance, at choir we normally get tea/coffee and biscuits - just bog-standard variety of biscuits - now we are getting tea/coffee _and a mince pie. _So I took a couple of biscuits with me so I had them to eat with my coffee.

It's interesting - I'd say about 75% of the choir members say oooh mince pies! Lovely!; there are about 12.5% who say nothing, but look around furtively for somewhere to quietly deposit said mince pie, and the rest say 'no thanks' to the mince pie, put it back on the plate, then when they saw me eating a digestive biscuit said, ooh where did you find that? Are there any more? So us non-mince-pie eaters are now going to take turns in bringing really nice biscuits in for the next few weeks!


----------



## DCLane (12 Nov 2022)

@fossyant - glad your sense of taste is coming back. Mine's still awol four months after having Covid.

Went to son no. 2 today for lunch after a ride out this morning - a nice lunch at the Canalside Heritage Centre in Nottingham.

Then to my parents, with some difficult conversations about the next steps (medical treatment, funeral plans). My mum's getting weaker with her cancer progressing fast; it's only a few weeks since diagnosis (stage 4 oesophageal cancer) but she's declined massively in the three weeks since I last saw her in person. Chemo and radiotherapy start at the end of the month to see if she can then actually eat anything more solid, but the chance of it working is apparently low; she'll be shortly unable to drink otherwise.

One of the things we did was set her up to buy online using the new verified by Visa thing, as she'd not been able to since it was introduced. What did she buy? Some nice new bed sheets. As an ex-district nurse she knows what's coming and wanted some new sheets for her bed for when carers (NHS/Macmillan/etc) visit.

As a family we've decided that she'll be here for Christmas, it just may be that we celebrate her last Christmas early.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Old school cup and cone. The threaded part is still in the frame but the outside edge has completely broken away in a complete circle. I'll take a photo in daylight as I've never seen that happen before.



Its those track sprinter thighs, too much power.


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> If they have any form of dried grape within - keep them away from me!
> Last year I spied mini stollen with apfel in one of the German discounters ... oh yeah bloomin' apple AND SULTANA when I checked the ingredients - blergh!



You won't like my breakfast, cornflakes with mixed dried fruit and chopped mixed nuts.


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> You won't like my breakfast, cornflakes with mixed dried fruit and chopped mixed nuts.


My idea of a nightmare breakfast! And I expect you have it with milk, too ...? 
I don't think I've had cornflakes for about 70 years!


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> The texture and flavour of all those various shrivelled-up bits of grape are so unpleasant as to be vomit-inducing, especially when combined with the occasional shock of the tooth-searingly strange sensation of biting through a lump of glace cherry and the crunchy, bitter nastiness of a piece of candied peel. If the cake has been fed with rum or whisky, even the bits of crumb taste like I imagine used engine oil might taste; if with brandy then bits of the cake might be tolerated in my mouth long enough for me to give the impression that I've eaten some.
> 
> Yet I like cakes made with some other types of dried fruit in them ... it's the vine fruits, cherries and peel that I hate with a vengeance.



As an automotive engineer, I can tell you that christmas cake and engine oil taste completely different.  Although the latter is far more useful than the former.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

I like a *good* mince pie.

Some offerings are just far too sweet or the pastry is claggy and greasy. Or both. In the contest between a bad mince pie and a chocolate biscuit, I'd much rather have the biscuit.

Besides, a girl can never have too much chocolate.


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I like a *good* mince pie.
> 
> Some offerings are just far too sweet or the pastry is claggy and greasy. Or both. In the contest between a bad mince pie and a chocolate biscuit, I'd much rather have the biscuit.
> 
> Besides, a girl can never have too much chocolate.



If the pastry is really good - I had an aunt who made a plain shortcrust pastry which was utterly delicious - then I'll eat that and leave the innards behind!


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

Oooh, Arsenal have just beaten Wolves 2-0

Happy Reynard


----------



## dave r (12 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> My idea of a nightmare breakfast! And I expect you have it with milk, too ...?
> I don't think I've had cornflakes for about 70 years!



Yes I have it with milk. I've been making cornflake cakes tonight.


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes I have it with milk. I've been making cornflake cakes tonight.



One of the very few acceptable uses for cornflakes, in my opinion!


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Besides, a girl can never have too much chocolate.


You sure!


----------



## Jameshow (12 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You sure!
> View attachment 667815



That's my chocolate collection!

Ps gone to find some chocolate!


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You sure!
> View attachment 667815



That's a good start...


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Early morning dog walk all done , now chilling music on, waiting for Mrs 73 then birthday presents and off to the coast for the day. With the odd pint along the way , fish and chips and what ever else I fancy. That bike shop I’ve seen looks temping


Happy birthday @tom73 . Hope it was a good one.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> That's a good start...


You can move onto


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2022)

Once the gloom lifted down in Kent, it was a lovely late autumn day for watching some good racing. 

Coming home the A12/M25 roundabout at Brook Street was jammed solid with stationary traffic backing up on the M25 almost back to the previous junction - which I could have diverted off at had I known. Having got fed up after 15 minutes of just sitting there, I got out of the queue back into the moving traffic and continued on to the M11, up to Stanstead and back across to Colchester to get back onto the A12.

Just under 12 hours to go and then off out again up to York via Leeds


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Once the gloom lifted down in Kent, it was a lovely late autumn day for watching some good racing.
> 
> Coming home the A12/M25 roundabout at Brook Street was jammed solid with stationary traffic backing up on the M25 almost back to the previous junction - which I could have diverted off at had I known. Having got fed up after 15 minutes of just sitting there, I got out of the queue back into the moving traffic and continued on to the M11, up to Stanstead and back across to Colchester to get back onto the A12.
> 
> Just under 12 hours to go and then off out again up to York via Leeds


I hope you're fully up to date with your jabs for your return to Yorkshire.

Can't have you bringing anything in with you.


----------



## Reynard (12 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You can move onto
> View attachment 667816



I see creme eggs in that lot, so I'll pass. Just far too sweet.

Just about to make myself a hot choccy and settle down to watch MOTD


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> I hope you're fully up to date with your jabs for your return to Yorkshire.
> 
> Can't have you bringing anything in with you.



Fully innoculated against Northernness and even got a fresh red rose t-shirt to try to blend in


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You sure!
> View attachment 667815


Brings back memories of when we were 'forced' to examine full container loads of Haribo to satisfy the EU regulations.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Fully innoculated against Northernness and even got a fresh red rose t-shirt to try to blend in


Who get your bikes if you don't make it through Leeds?

York is full of folk from foreign parts


----------



## postman (12 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> You won't like my breakfast, cornflakes with mixed dried fruit and chopped mixed nuts.


Plus a bananna and milk of course.it's a right bowl full.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Who get your bikes if you don't make it through Leeds?



I've only got to make it from one part of Leeds station to the other (this time - on Tuesday & Wednesday I've got to walk into the city centre & the outskirts ) so I should be OK



classic33 said:


> York is full of folk from foreign parts


And they speak funny up there


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I've only got to make it from one part of Leeds station to the other (this time - on Tuesday & Wednesday I've got to walk into the city centre & the outskirts ) so I should be OK
> 
> 
> And they speak funny up there


Most aren't from York, which will explain the odd way of talking. As I said there's folk from foreign parts, down South, in there.


----------



## KnittyNorah (12 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> As an automotive engineer, I can tell you that christmas cake and engine oil taste completely different.  Although the latter is far more useful than the former.



I'll trust you on the flavours, no need to try them for myself.


----------



## tyred (12 Nov 2022)

I bought a book tonight. My pile of books to read continues to grow...I'll read them all one day... 

Now time for bed I think.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> I'll trust you on the flavours, no need to try them for myself.


You could at least try them and report back.

Castrol GTX had an odd taste to it a few years ago. Then they changed the mix. BP diesel oil has a completely different taste to it.
Prefer the Christmas Cake though.


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2022)

Anyways, I'm feeling grotty, so going to head off for a girly pamper session.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Well, if there was something you really, really disliked and people constantly kept offering this thing - and little else - to you 'because it's the time of year', you'd feel pretty fed up too!
> 
> I am finding there are more of us about than most people imagine - it's _very_ far from the mythical 'everyone' who likes christmas foodstuffs!
> 
> ...



Would you like a Garibaldi biscuit ?


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I bought a book tonight. My pile of books to read continues to grow...I'll read them all one day...
> 
> Now time for bed I think.



Me too. I have a big pile of books to go through. 

However, I know have an hour travelling time each way now so I am beginning to catch up. 

BTW, I have books I wish to give away. If anyone wants any, drop a DM and I'll let you know what I have.


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Oldhippy (13 Nov 2022)

It is very foggy out this morning so lights on in the day for the first time in ages.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2022)

Yep, definitely Misty out there. 🌫


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2022)

Morning.
It was foggy here to begin with but has been replaced by grey sky . It's a shame I couldn't take advantage of the sunshine and go for a ride yesterday.
Georgie has just jumped onto the bed . He's been out all night !


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Nov 2022)

It feels as if my throat has been lined with sandpaper overnight.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> It feels as if my throat has been lined with sandpaper overnight.



Oh dear ! I usually find that something like wine gums ,or fruit pastels or jelly pretty good at soothing it .


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2022)

Too misty for an early morning ride for me , getting cautious these days .


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2022)

I'm getting ready for a ride into Hamtun Town for the Remembrance Day parade..
Off road, mainly, as it's got a bit foggier here, now.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2022)

First cuppa brewing
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## Jameshow (13 Nov 2022)

Coffee and my apple crumble awaits! 

The apple crumble tastes yum and the pie is bland! Wrong apples!

Then church and long run after....


----------



## Gwylan (13 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> It feels as if my throat has been lined with sandpaper overnight.



Couple of soluble aspirin in small amount of tepid water and gargle. Then swallow.


----------



## gbb (13 Nov 2022)

Shattered this morning, our son fell over the dog on the stairs at 3am, I struggled into sleep at 4am, woke again at 6am, fell asleep eventually, got up at 8am.

Dog is sat blissfully unaware of the chaos he caused and I suspect waiting for me to take him for a walk.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm going to an Ulster - Scots poetry and storytelling evening.
> 
> It's funny that what is now culture was bad English when I was at school and probably earned you a whack from the teacher.



When I was at primary school in Central Scotland we spoke two different languages. In school it was English but out of school it was Broad Scots which is a distinct different language which bears a slight resemblance to Doric as spoken in Aberdeenshire.
I can mostly understand Doric once I have been there for a few hours but for a stranger it is impenetrable.
There are now strong attempts to revive the use of Scots language.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Nov 2022)

Slept well last night as completely shattered after unloading the car.
Now I have booked again to get a day trip for a hospital appointment on Wednesday. Managed to bypass the load of verbal garbage you normally get when trying to book by phone and got a localish office who understood what I wanted without lengthy explanations and misunderstandings.
I still detest the new small ferry but FB had a load of people who probably do not live here saying how wonderful it was to have sailed all day during the storms. I refrained from putting my opinion as I was not able to travel while the ferry was certainly not sailing and had to spend an extra night away from home so a different opinion. Anyway the seating is cramped and most uncomfortable as it was designed for shorter commuter journeys in Norway.


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Would you like a Garibaldi biscuit ?



Fly cemetery!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I hope the Welsh members of CycleChat are ok.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/NoContextBrits/status/1591389923399331840




Ewe what mess!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Nov 2022)

Resting HR back in normal range this morning. Covid symptoms still there but continue to ease.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

Google have my position nailed this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2022)

First lot of washing up ready to do so I suppose better get on with it


----------



## KnittyNorah (13 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> @fossyant - glad your sense of taste is coming back. Mine's still awol four months after having Covid.
> 
> Went to son no. 2 today for lunch after a ride out this morning - a nice lunch at the Canalside Heritage Centre in Nottingham.
> 
> ...



My sympathies and at the same time my admiration to all concerned for 'dealing with it'.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> My roses are still flowering. I'm looking out of the window right now, and I've got some pink ones and a whole load of white ones.



wow thats great. it will feel more like "our" November next week temps in the 40sF & even some light snow


----------



## rockyroller (13 Nov 2022)

left my "new-to-me" bike out in some light rain overnight. oops
but at least I got a ride in after cleaning & painting the bathroom ceiling









last ride in shorts & sandals?


----------



## rockyroller (13 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First lot of washing up ready to do so I suppose better get on with it



does everything go in the dryer, or do you hang synthetics to dry?


----------



## rockyroller (13 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Resting HR back in normal range this morning. Covid symptoms still there but continue to ease.



ah great. when Wifey had it her heart rate was elevated for a while as well


----------



## rockyroller (13 Nov 2022)

gbb said:


> Shattered this morning, our son fell over the dog on the stairs at 3am


no injury I hope, sounds like a close call


----------



## fossyant (13 Nov 2022)

Managed a couple of hours assisting MrsF empty her mum's loft of 'stuff' (covid leaving me a bit short of breath). Filled the boot with an number of bin bags and have brought stuff down to sort. Lot's of old 'singles' to go through, and 8mm cine film as well as a camera and projector.

Got a couple of Christmas lights to bring back, a Snowman and a holly - although I'll check them with a smart plug before plugging in as the power supplies say 150w as they are old tech rope style lights. Two of them will cost about £1 a day if run for just 3 hours... yikes - how things change eh !


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> does everything go in the dryer, or do you hang synthetics to dry?



Not clothes


----------



## DCLane (13 Nov 2022)

I'm currently sat in Liverpool Lime St station awaiting train 3 of 4 after today's audax resulted in a DNF due to a terminal mechanical.

83km into the 214km Eureka event my rear mech detonated, taking the derailleur hanger with it and breaking a couple of spokes plus the rear mudguard.

I was on my Raleigh SP Race commuter bike and it's had a hard couple of months of commuter duties. However, I thought it'd be OK to use.

Manchester Piccadilly next, then Cheadle Hulme and a walk.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> When I was at primary school in Central Scotland we spoke two different languages. In school it was English but out of school it was Broad Scots which is a distinct different language which bears a slight resemblance to Doric as spoken in Aberdeenshire.
> I can mostly understand Doric once I have been there for a few hours but for a stranger it is impenetrable.
> There are now strong attempts to revive the use of Scots language.



And so it should be revived.. 'Proper' local dialects should be cherished 👍


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> I'm currently sat in Liverpool Lime St station awaiting train 3 of 4 after today's audax resulted in a SNF due to a terminal mechanical.
> 
> 83km into the 214km Eureka event my rear mech detonated, taking the derailleur hanger with it and breaking a couple of spokes plus the rear mudguard.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a supernova , bad luck


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Nov 2022)

Walked up to the local Remembrance Day parade in glorious sunshine. The fresh air has helped clear the cobwebs and the throat is much less sore. Beans on toast for lunch. We only had a tin of budget Aldi beans left in the larder, but a generous sloosh of Hendersons came to the rescue 😎


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I've only got to make it from one part of Leeds station to the other (this time - *on Tuesday & Wednesday I've got to walk into the city centre & the outskirts* ) so I should be OK
> 
> And they speak funny up there


For the first, it's out the main entrance and follow the road to the lights. Then you want to head straight up that road in front of you.
In order to do this, head right, not straight on.


----------



## Hebe (13 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ✂️✂️✂️
> last ride in shorts & sandals?
> View attachment 667859


I love this photo! Bikes and autumn 😍

Huge lover of dried fruit here, vine or not. Currants the least, but still good. I like the Lidl mix of cranberries and raisins on my porridge along with some sliced bananas and a handful of granola. Dates, dried figs, dried bananas, love them all. Mince pies, Christmas cake, stollen… I’m with @Reynard on Creme Eggs however.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Nov 2022)

This afternoon I shall be mostly reading Crossing Europe on a bike called Reggie by Andrew Sykes again.


----------



## postman (13 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Walked up to the local Remembrance Day parade in glorious sunshine. The fresh air has helped clear the cobwebs and the throat is much less sore. Beans on toast for lunch. We only had a tin of budget Aldi beans left in the larder, but a generous sloosh of Hendersons came to the rescue 😎


Is it true Aldi carrier bags cost more than the baked beans.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First lot of washing up ready to do so I suppose better get on with it



Hang on, I have a dirty plate for you to do.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> For the first, it's out the main entrance and follow the road to the lights. Then you want to head straight up that road in front of you.
> In order to do this, head right, not straight on.



Don't worry, I know my way about as I was up there a couple of weeks ago and did a bit of exploring then - mostly to find out where the O2 Academy was in advance of another visit in 10 days time. 

Currently heading north through some grey and gloomy countryside.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Currently heading north through some grey and gloomy countryside.



I beg your pardon? Lovely up here in the NW ... noticed we have still got roses blooming in the garden, is that normal?


----------



## Jenkins (13 Nov 2022)

Just arriving at Wakefield Northgate (?) station - overcast, misty, damp and grey so not quite your part of the North @Grant Fondo


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2022)

I had a mince pie brownie with my coffee in town this morning.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Just arriving at Wakefield Northgate (?) station - overcast, misty, damp and grey so not quite your part of the North @Grant Fondo


Wakefield Westgate?
Looks like it's in the middle of nowhere, and you might get lost should you leave the station?


----------



## Jameshow (13 Nov 2022)

Foggy on Ikley moor, 15 miles run the moor!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Hang on, I have a dirty plate for you to do.



Too late unless you can wait till we do the washing up after tea in about an hour ?

Garden jobs have been done


----------



## Speicher (13 Nov 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Fly cemetery!



Or squashed fly pie, as my Father used to call them.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Foggy on Ikley moor, 15 miles run the moor!


T'is but a mere mist.
When the fog comes down, you move slowly, if you know exactly what's in front of you.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Nov 2022)

We walked into town for the 11 o'clock ceremony . I just about made the walk . I'm huffing and puffing today. I wasn't very special yesterday , it must be carried over from my dream the other day . I managed the walk home and then had a nap .
This afternoon I went outside and did a bit of grinding and banging on my helmet's visor .I had to do a bit of reshaping to bell it out at the bottom so that it will go around the outside of the helmet when it suits .


----------



## tyred (13 Nov 2022)

I was going to clean the car this afternoon but got my priorities in order and went out on the bike instead for about thirty miles 

I was going to go further but the big black clouds were looking a bit dodgy.

No mechanicals to report today. It's amazing how the 72 year old Rudge belonging to my grandfather is the most reliable bike I have!

I had plans to walk to the pub for a bit of music like I someimes do on a Sunday evening but it has come on extremely wet


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2022)

It's been a lovely late autumn day here chez Casa Reynard - once the fog lifted that was...

I slept well - and had a good lie in. Feel a lot better, though still not great. Decided to spend some time in the community orchard just to get out a bit, as it's a lovely space to just putter about in. I also picked a basket of Lord Burghley apples and a bag of medlars, and some New Rock Pippin apples. The latter are really good - amazing to think the variety was developed over 200 years ago... I ate two of the pippins while puttering about.

Although I need to do something about better footwear. My walking boots are waterproof. Until they weren't. My feet ended up sopping wet from the dew on the grass, to the point I had to wring my socks out when I got home. I am not a fan of wellies nas I do not find them terribly comfortable, but I think I had better invest in a pair.

Had a cheese & onion pasty for luncheon, along with a pear, another pipping and two  for luncheon.

Just been catching up on stuff online this afternoon while watching the snooker. Oh, and removing ladybirds and shield bugs from the medlars...


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> I love this photo! Bikes and autumn 😍
> 
> Huge lover of dried fruit here, vine or not. Currants the least, but still good. I like the Lidl mix of cranberries and raisins on my porridge along with some sliced bananas and a handful of granola. Dates, dried figs, dried bananas, love them all. Mince pies, Christmas cake, stollen… I’m with @Reynard on Creme Eggs however.



I'm not the biggest fan of currants either - just a bit too gritty. But otherwise I do like to snack on dried fruit and nuts. My current go-to is Tesco's value "Island Mix" of raisins, pineapple and papaya.


----------



## Tenkaykev (13 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> My feet ended up sopping wet from the dew on the grass,


🎶And all that I knew was the hole in my shoe was letting in water, letting in water...🎶


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2022)

Time to make a  and settle down to listen to the F1 from Interlagos on Radio 5 Live Sports Extra.

I also have a chocolate cake bar thingy and a bag of salted crisps.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2022)

Pleasant ride, through the mist, into town to meet a couple of friends, for the Remembrance Sunday parade. 

I'm wondering why one chap who'd turned up for the ceremony felt it necessary to be talking on his mobile phone all the way through the 2 minute silence... 😡


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2022)

Oh, they're playing at touring cars over in Brazil...


----------



## Jenkins (13 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wakefield Westgate?
> Looks like it's in the middle of nowhere, and you might get lost should you leave the station?


That's the one - I tend to tune out of the announcement after 'Wakefield' as it marks the last stop before Leeds.

Fourth train of the day took what would have been the longer, scenic route from Leeds to York except for the thickening mist and early dark meant that the scenery couldn't be seen.

Now in hotel, showered and waiting for the venue to open. It's all of a 2 minute walk away.


----------



## dave r (13 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> 🎶And all that I knew was the hole in my shoe was letting in water, letting in water...🎶



I walked through a field
That just wasn't real


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> That's the one - I tend to tune out of the announcement after 'Wakefield' as it marks the last stop before Leeds.
> 
> Fourth train of the day took what would have been the longer, scenic route from Leeds to York except for the thickening mist and early dark meant that the scenery couldn't be seen.
> 
> Now in hotel, showered and waiting for the venue to open. It's all of a 2 minute walk away.


I'd be careful, there's always Wakefield Kirkgate.
Wakefield Northgate is a bus stop.

The fog is/was just to make it a bit if a mystery as to where you were.


----------



## tom73 (13 Nov 2022)

Time for  and a Yorkshire curd tart.


----------



## postman (13 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> 🎶And all that I knew was the hole in my shoe was letting in water, letting in water.


Now then there is a long standing argument whether Flowers in the rain was the first ever tune in radio one,or Tony Blackburns theme tune which for me never counted,which was Beefeaters by Johnny Dankworth,for me it was Flowers in the rain.


----------



## postman (13 Nov 2022)

Right mundane news but important,i am drinking the third and final bottle from Aldi,Harper's Red Ale and it's superb.So no more testing my beers will be for Xmas Both Harper's Red Ale and Plum Porter.Only six weeks to go have YOU been good cos Santa knows everything.


----------



## tom73 (13 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> Right mundane news but important,i am drinking the third and final bottle from Aldi,Harper's Red Ale and it's superb.So no more testing my beers will be for Xmas Both Harper's Red Ale and Plum Porter.Only six weeks to go have YOU been good cos Santa knows everything.



Not to mention elf on the shelf all seeing and hearing.


----------



## Jameshow (13 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> Right mundane news but important,i am drinking the third and final bottle from Aldi,Harper's Red Ale and it's superb.So no more testing my beers will be for Xmas Both Harper's Red Ale and Plum Porter.Only six weeks to go have YOU been good cos Santa knows everything.



Thanks for the scholarly research!!


----------



## Reynard (13 Nov 2022)

Grand Prix listened to.

Sausage sandwich, a minneola, a banana and a  consumed for supper.

Might catch up on some snooker.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wow thats great. it will feel more like "our" November next week temps in the 40sF & even some light snow



Already have that here in the flyover.


----------



## tyred (13 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> When I was at primary school in Central Scotland we spoke two different languages. In school it was English but out of school it was Broad Scots which is a distinct different language which bears a slight resemblance to Doric as spoken in Aberdeenshire.
> I can mostly understand Doric once I have been there for a few hours but for a stranger it is impenetrable.
> There are now strong attempts to revive the use of Scots language.



I can understand the Ulster - Scots dialect, but I don't really speak it myself apart from a few words. It was mostly drummed out of me as a child and I work for an American company and have Eastern European friends so it wouldn't be understood anyway. 

I definitely do think dialects should be preserved.


----------



## gbb (13 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> no injury I hope, sounds like a close call



He's going through the mill at the moment, he always was highly strung, suffers badly from anxiety and following a relationship breakdown is on heavy duty anti depressants, they're having a notable effect on his demeanour, he's really sluggish in mind and body.
Sore ribs but OK, thanks ....
Dog stays downstairs from tonight.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I can understand the Ulster - Scots dialect, but I don't really speak it myself apart from a few words. It was mostly drummed out of me as a child and I work for an American company and have Eastern European friends so it wouldn't be understood anyway.
> 
> I definitely do think dialects should be preserved.


I can understand Irish Gaelic good enough to follow a conversation, but can't speak it.


----------



## tyred (13 Nov 2022)

I know ver


classic33 said:


> I can understand Irish Gaelic good enough to follow a conversation, but can't speak it.



I know very little Irish.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I know very little Irish.


I'd say I know less than you. I've found myself able to follow what's being said. I've put it down to it being similar in parts to the Yorkshire Yammer(WR).

Inspired by

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gYNZbmrMg7M

I even bought my first learn another language book.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Nov 2022)

Have you ever spent two days trying everything to unblock a lavatory? It's interesting. Fortunately, we have an alternative khazi with a shower but the lingering smell of mank lingers. I chucked in the towel and phoned an expensive plumber who is coming tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (13 Nov 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Have you ever spent two days trying everything to unblock a lavatory? It's interesting. Fortunately, we have an alternative khazi with a shower but the lingering smell of mank lingers. I chucked in the towel and phoned an expensive plumber who is coming tomorrow.


Chucking the towel in won't help matters, you realise that.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Chucking the towel in won't help matters, you realise that.



I suppose that I should be grateful for the fact that the nasty gubbins appearing during my endeavours at least came from the bums of those of my family rather than strangers.

Edit: Actually that's all in the mind rather than the nose and eyes.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Don't worry, *I know my way about as I was up there a couple of weeks ago and did a bit of exploring then - mostly to find out where the O2 Academy was in advance of another visit in 10 days time. *
> 
> Currently heading north through some grey and gloomy countryside.


Not a bad set of basic directions, given I'd no idea where you were headed.
The only bit missing was the left turn just before you got to where you were going.

And they're easy follow in this misty weather, whether you're coming or going.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2022)

F1 highlights watched. Could use another  now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2022)

Good morning. If I'm quick I may get a longer commute this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2022)

It's bed changing day today.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2022)

It's very foggy outside!


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Nov 2022)

Foggy here as well.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2022)

And here but not where here as can't see any signs 
First cuppa went down well


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2022)

Some sad news a grey pr of undies that have been with me through thick and thin days have a big hole where the waistband and main body so swmbo has told me to throw them in the bin


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Some sad news a grey pr of undies that have been with me through thick and thin days have a big hole where the waistband and main body so swmbo has told me to throw them in the bin



How about "The Repair Shop?".


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2022)

Morning .
Grey here .
I was given an old Viking frame yesterday. It is in a bit of a state. I will clean it up later today. I need to find out what model it is .


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2022)

Heavy rain and a fresh breeze. 
Just as well I am not travelling by ferry today as the larger boat now on is being diverted to do a run to Colonsay. This means the one I am booked on on Wednesday would not get to Oban in time for my appointment.
A FB spat is going on as it is alleged that a late evening one left 20 minutes early. In any case train passengers have to sprint to get on if it is at the correct time. Waiting a few extra minutes seems to be beyond them. In the past train passengers informed the guard and he phoned ahead to hold the boat. 
Once I was on board at Craignure when it was announced that the ferry would depart late as waiting for a blue light ambulance. A tour guide complained bitterly that his group would be late for their dinner and he was not pleased. Surprised he actually made it physically unscathed to Oban but he was never seen on Mull again.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2022)

Oh dear here we go again


----------



## Jameshow (14 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Oh dear here we go again



What's up!


----------



## tyred (14 Nov 2022)

Still raining


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> What's up!



Just idiotic suppliers


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2022)

Yesterday I struggled to walk into town with my wife . Later on I took my blood pressure as I felt some niggles . It was 144 over 75 which is very high for me . My cardiologist wants me to have it around 115 . The morning it was back up to 135. Not sure if I have a bug or not .


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Just idiotic suppliers



Purveyors of undercrackers?


----------



## rockyroller (14 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Yesterday I struggled to walk into town with my wife . Later on I took my blood pressure as I felt some niggles . It was 144 over 75 which is very high for me . My cardiologist wants me to have it around 115 . The morning it was back up to 135. Not sure if I have a bug or not .



what is your plan? checkup? meds?


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2022)

Just got some very sad news.
Peasemeal is no longer available as the only mill making it appears to have closed down.
Golspie Mill is very old and primitive and was saved from extinction some years ago by an individual prepared to work it but I suppose old age has go to him and nobody else seems to have taken over.
I use it for a breakfast brose when away from home as it is quick and easy and very tasty tho' I do add a touch of fine oatmeal with salt and a knob of butter. Just add boiling water to the dry ingredients, stir vigorously and then eat with milk but that latter is optional and can change.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Nov 2022)

-8C and clear here, but expecting a bit of snow overnight.


----------



## pawl (14 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Just got some very sad news.
> Peasemeal is no longer available as the only mill making it appears to have closed down.
> Golspie Mill is very old and primitive and was saved from extinction some years ago by an individual prepared to work it but I suppose old age has go to him and nobody else seems to have taken over.
> I use it for a breakfast brose when away from home as it is quick and easy and very tasty tho' I do add a touch of fine oatmeal with salt and a knob of butter. Just add boiling water to the dry ingredients, stir vigorously and then eat with milk but that latter is optional and can change.



I’ll show my ignorance once again What is peasmeal?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> -8C and clear here, but expecting a bit of snow overnight.



We're around 15C in London today and that's cooler than it's been for a fair while! When the cold arrives it's going to come as a big shock.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Nov 2022)

Now leaving Leeds station having travelled through yet more grey, damp & misty countryside from York. 
Has someone designated grey as the official county colour of Yorkshire?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Day is getting less stressful thankfully
Still very misty though
Online shopping has been delivered, left security tag on bottle of rum so had to send it back


----------



## DCLane (14 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Now leaving Leeds station having travelled through yet more grey, damp & misty countryside from York.
> Has someone designated grey as the official county colour of Yorkshire?



It's our official welcome for outsiders. We turn it to nice and sunny when you're not here 

And if you're at the O2 in Leeds I'm based opposite you


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. If I'm quick I may get a longer commute this morning.



I wasn't, so I didn't.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Now leaving Leeds station having travelled through yet more grey, damp & misty countryside from York.
> Has someone designated grey as the official county colour of Yorkshire?



As horse and carts head along the cobbled streets, dust get thrown in the air. Moisture condenses on this dust overnight, producing a grey uniform look to Yorkshire each morning.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Nov 2022)

Corona continues to ease, blown nose once and not needed Strepsils for throat this morning. If I can get through to evening without needing either it’ll be a good milestone as I continue to improve.


----------



## Hebe (14 Nov 2022)

Walked into town and back this morning to run the errands. Now waiting for today’s heavy rain to turn up, it doesn’t look far off.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> I’ll show my ignorance once again What is peasmeal?



Peas roasted and then ground to make the meal. It is very fine and must be carefully contained to avoid spreading.
I have not looked into the history but the idea is certainly very old.
The Health Food Shop in Oban used to sell it and we once got a poly bag full which we left in our bedroom when staying with my son for a few days.
Somehow while we were out their terrier dog got in, found the bag and the contents were spread everywhere. The grandchildren were most impressed when they discovered this and reported to their mother. They said they never thought their mother knew such words.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2022)

ONS blood test and covid swabs successfully completed today. I haven't figured out why my blood, which can be so unwilling to leave my body, flowed so freely today.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Nov 2022)

Dog walk in the mizzle completed. We're now damp.


----------



## KnittyNorah (14 Nov 2022)

For those fearing the total loss of peasemeal/pea flour - Hodmedod's do it, from UK peas which are milled in Gloucestershire. No details about the mill, and given that milling is a very individual skill, giving different results because of a myriad of different factors, it won't be 'the same' as the peasmeal from Golspie Mill, but it might be worth trying. I've bought quite a few things from Hodmedod's in the past and always been happy with them.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2022)

The rest of the world seems to have gone AWOL today here chez Casa Reynard. Looking out of the window, I can't see much beyond the hedge.

Slept really well, although I still feel somewhat grotty. Have spent the morning rearranging my preserves storage space to make space for the stuff I've made recently. Had no choice, the kitchen work surfaces were hidden under jars of chutney and jam...  Then I've also decanted the apples I picked yesterday into cardboard trays. And a few damaged ones that I didn't spot have gone into the fruit bowl for immediate use.

Lord Burghley and New Rock Pippins are late season keeping apples, so they should store well till Easter. I find it amazing that these are varieties dating back to the 1840s and 1820s respectively - they're such tasty apples and blow the socks off what you get in the supermarket. I also picked some of the last of the Chivers' Delight yesterday, as those are really good too, a wonderful balance of acidity, sweetness and crunch.

I've also picked through my two remaining trays of tomatoes, and I've got a stack that will be turned into a big batch of sauce this afternoon. I've gotten a dab hand at skinning tomatoes... 

Have also arranged to acquire a stack of oval racing magazines for my archive. The chap didn't want payment as he said he was glad that they're going to a good home, so I shall be sending him some marmalade and chutney as a thank you.

Anyways, it's almost time for luncheon.


----------



## pawl (14 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Peas roasted and then ground to make the meal. It is very fine and must be carefully contained to avoid spreading.
> I have not looked into the history but the idea is certainly very old.
> The Health Food Shop in Oban used to sell it and we once got a poly bag full which we left in our bedroom when staying with my son for a few days.
> Somehow while we were out their terrier dog got in, found the bag and the contents were spread everywhere. The grandchildren were most impressed when they discovered this and reported to their mother. They said they never thought their mother knew such words.



Peas pudding hot.Peas pudding cold. Peas pudding in the pot nine days old.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Nov 2022)

Having a nice cup of green tea looking at the pea soup outside


----------



## tyred (14 Nov 2022)

My clothes horse has collapsed. I wonder do I need to call a vet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2022)

I've never had a garden and I'm a pretty ignorant about trees but should this tree be blossoming now, before it's even dropped its autumn leaves?


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Nov 2022)

I've just had a 'doorstop' ham and coleslaw triple-decker and a nice brew.


----------



## dave r (14 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> My clothes horse has collapsed. I wonder do I need to call a vet.



Our clothes horse is in the back bedroom groaning under the weight of the clothes on it, its washday and I cant get anything out on the line to dry.


----------



## KnittyNorah (14 Nov 2022)

Here in Lancashire, I've got a whole lineful of washing dried. Even the thicker bits like waistbands and pockets have dried in the mild breeze and intermittent sunshine we've had here. I've just come back from dropping off a couple of died-back dahlias whose tubers are now too big for their pots, to a local Fairy Garden where I help out (I'll probably plant them at the base of a south-facing wall towards the end of the week, and cover them with lots of dried leaves to protect them over winter) and am now going to bring my washing in. It's very pleasant to not have wet laundry draped everywhere, almost halfway through November.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2022)

The world is still AWOL in this corner of east Cambridgeshire.

Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of multigrain toast, one with cheddar & nectarine chutney, one with sliced avocado, plus a pear, a banana, a few hazelnuts and two 

Now watching a bit of snooker. Ronnie O'Sullivan is playing, and the match is being refereed by that rather dishy German chap...


----------



## Jameshow (14 Nov 2022)

Car past MOT without fault!


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2022)

Right, time to turn those tomatoes into sauce...


----------



## mybike (14 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> I hope you're fully up to date with your jabs for your return to Yorkshire.
> 
> Can't have you bringing anything in with you.



I thought Yorkshire had everything.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2022)

Right, the pot of tomato sauce is on the go. Not as much as I'd have hoped, because several of the tomatoes exploded while I tried to peel them... 

Need a break from the motorsport thread. It's full of wannabe cranky toddlers at the moment...


----------



## Jameshow (14 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, the pot of tomato sauce is on the go. Not as much as I'd have hoped, because several of the tomatoes exploded while I tried to peel them...
> 
> Need a break from the motorsport thread. It's full of wannabe cranky toddlers at the moment...



Shall I pipe up about banger racing?!!!


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Shall I pipe up about banger racing?!!!



Figure of eight?


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2022)

I'm off to find a  and something chocolatey.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2022)

What a shocking day work wise 
I am sure tomorrow has to be better... please


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> I thought Yorkshire had everything.


That's worth having.
Somethings we don't want.


----------



## Jameshow (14 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> What a shocking day work wise
> I am sure tomorrow has to be better... please



Why?!


----------



## mybike (14 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> I love this photo! Bikes and autumn 😍
> 
> Huge lover of dried fruit here, vine or not. Currants the least, but still good. I like the Lidl mix of cranberries and raisins on my porridge along with some sliced bananas and a handful of granola. Dates, dried figs, dried bananas, love them all. Mince pies, Christmas cake, stollen… I’m with @Reynard on Creme Eggs however.



And glace cherries, but not those 'eggs'.


----------



## colly (14 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Why?!



Why not ?


----------



## colly (14 Nov 2022)

Stripping wallpaper for most of the day. With another day's mundaneness beckoning.😭


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Why?!



Just things


----------



## mybike (14 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of currants either - just a bit too gritty. But otherwise I do like to snack on dried fruit and nuts. My current go-to is Tesco's value "Island Mix" of raisins, pineapple and papaya.



I used to take apple flakes out on walks, pour water* on them with a bit of conny for a great sweet. But I haven't been able to find them lately.

*hot.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> Stripping wallpaper for most of the day. With another day's mundaneness beckoning.😭


You been helping Postman?


----------



## colly (14 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You been helping Postman?



I haven't. Had l known he was on the same game....




I would have stayed shtum.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Nov 2022)

new tooth day!


----------



## rockyroller (14 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Corona continues to ease, blown nose once and not needed Strepsils for throat this morning. If I can get through to evening without needing either it’ll be a good milestone as I continue to improve.



ws in coffee shop this morning. some guy coughed w/o covering his mouth. twice


----------



## tyred (14 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ws in coffee shop this morning. some guy coughed w/o covering his mouth. twice



What does it actually take for public information advice to actually penetrate the minds of the public?


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> What does it actually take for public information advice to actually penetrate the minds of the public?



Not just public information, but general good manners...


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> what is your plan? checkup? meds?



Just take it easy . I took a Contiflo which will drop my blood pressure a bit . 
I've had a couple of naps this afternoon . I don't know if Georgie senses anything as he came and had a nap on me .


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2022)

I really need a wee, but I am currently incaPUSSitated...


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2022)

Gave in and removed Madam Poppy from my lap. 

Madam Poppy was most displeased.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ws in coffee shop this morning. some guy coughed w/o covering his mouth. twice



I have to admit I'm currently that guy on occasion; the post cold asthmatic cough comes without warning and to be honest I'm not always aware of it even happening, which is why I wear a face mask.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Now watching a bit of snooker. Ronnie O'Sullivan is playing, and the match is being refereed by that rather dishy German chap...



No, I'm at home @Reynard.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Nov 2022)

I have been doing some cleaning and research on the bike frame I was given yesterday . I have discovered that it is a slightly newer version of my 1962 Viking Conquest . I thought they looked similar !  They changed the lugs after a year .


----------



## mybike (14 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Foggy here as well.



Is that inside?


----------



## mybike (14 Nov 2022)

Spent a while resizing some logs so they'd go in the stove this morning. Surprised how tired I felt after using chainsaw & axe. Stamina has taken a dive.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> new tooth day!


Gift from the Tooth Fairy?


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, I'm at home @Reynard.


And where were you at 15:22 UTC?


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> And where were you at 15:22 UTC?



Probably swearing at this bike.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2022)

Traffic light failure in Oban at the road into the main shopping area with car parks. Chaos and gridlock for miles.
The Press and Journal newspaper runs this story illustrated with a photograph of a street with lots of cars. Where this was taken goodness knows but certainly not Oban.
I believe nothing in newspapers anyway. I was Press Officer for an local amenity group and some of the stories they invented from my press releases were fantastical. I always had copies of anything I sent out to demonstrate to other committee members that I was not the guilty party.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Now leaving Leeds station having travelled through yet more grey, damp & misty countryside from York.
> Has someone designated grey as* the official county colour of Yorkshire*?


That'd be Pantone 300cc.
Something which is now in use on the latest Scottish Flag, with a white saltire.
Replace the "a" and you end up with Saltaire, which is a town in West Yorkshire.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

8th billionth person on earth to be born on the 15th November.

That's tomorrow folks.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ws in coffee shop this morning. some guy coughed w/o covering his mouth. twice



A friend was on a train in UK a month ago and he said it must be what being on TB ward is like.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2022)

Lovely supper of Turkish eggs, triple cooked chips and braised red cabbage.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Nov 2022)

My recycling bin hasn't been emptied. I put it out before heading off on Sunday morning and came back this afternoon to find it where I left it and still full. None of the neighbours' bins are still out so it's not a missed day and it was the recycling collection week - I've checked. Strong tutting in the general direction of East Suffolk council and their outsourced collection company.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Nov 2022)

A bit damp outside


----------



## mybike (14 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never had a garden and I'm a pretty ignorant about trees but should this tree be blossoming now, before it's even dropped its autumn leaves?
> View attachment 668019



Looks like the one we have, haven't a clue what it is, but it seems to bloom on & off most of the year.

It was under a fir originally, but really 'blossomed' when we had the fir down.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> It's our official welcome for outsiders. We turn it to nice and sunny when you're not here
> 
> And if you're at the O2 in Leeds I'm based opposite you


Next Thursday - Yard Act. 
Did see the University when I found the O2 and knew someone on here worked there but couldn't remember who.


----------



## mybike (14 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Shall I pipe up about banger racing?!!!



I like sausages.


----------



## mybike (14 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A friend was on a train in UK a month ago and he said it must be what being on TB ward is like.



Someone's been listening to me on my early morning dog walks.


----------



## mybike (14 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> My recycling bin hasn't been emptied. I put it out before heading off on Sunday morning and came back this afternoon to find it where I left it and still full. None of the neighbours' bins are still out so it's not a missed day and it was the recycling collection week - I've checked. Strong tutting in the general direction of East Suffolk council and their outsourced collection company.



Mine's just about to go out, after I've walked the dog.


----------



## mybike (14 Nov 2022)

I hate football, but someone else doesn't.







But at least she doesn't complain how bad I am.


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Nov 2022)

I run past this fairy glade on " Roman Road run " It's enchanting...


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ws in coffee shop this morning. some guy coughed w/o covering his mouth. twice


I'm thinking of going back to the full face mask and suit, the way some folk are behaving.


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'm thinking of going back to the full face mask and suit, the way some folk are behaving.



And the posy of aromatic / medicinal herbs...


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> And the posy of aromatic / medicinal herbs...


Not required with full face mask and suit. People stayed away from me when I got on the train wearing it. 
Can't think why.


----------



## colly (14 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'm thinking of going back to the full face mask and suit, the way some folk are behaving.



Here you go old son.............


...


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> Here you go old son.............
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



This was exactly what I had in mind...


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> Here you go old son.............
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


Mine is just a bit more up to date, and there's no way anything can get up the legs either. Unlike that one.


----------



## colly (14 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> This was exactly what I had in mind...



Well it does suit him..........quite fetching from some angles.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Nov 2022)

The overnight bag has been restocked with extra coffe in the jar (why do hotels only provide two small packs in the room?), a new bottle of shower gel, a cereal bar & a bag of crisps (travel snacks/post beer munchies) and used smalls replaced with clean smalls. The lightweight jacket has been replaced by a waterproof one and I'm all ready for the off on Tuesday morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Looks like the one we have, haven't a clue what it is, but it seems to bloom on & off most of the year.
> 
> It was under a fir originally, but really 'blossomed' when we had the fir down.



I thought it was some variety of cherry blossom which in normal weather should blossom in early spring. This one seems to be half in autumn with the dying leaves and half in a false spring, like it had one foot on the brake and one on the accelerator. I've already seen plants that normally flower in spring blossoming in September so wondered whether it was also climate confused.


----------



## Jameshow (14 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The overnight bag has been restocked with extra coffe in the jar (why do hotels only provide two small packs in the room?), a new bottle of shower gel, a cereal bar & a bag of crisps (travel snacks/post beer munchies) and used smalls replaced with clean smalls. The lightweight jacket has been replaced by a waterproof one and I'm all ready for the off on Tuesday morning.



You don't stop!!


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> Well it does suit him..........quite fetching from some angles.


Watch for sightings in Leeds, between the station and the Headrow.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> You don't stop!!



I will for December and January. But still to come this month is Leeds on Tuesday, my step sister's 50th birthday do on Saturday (thankfully she's coming here rather than all of us going to Cornwall), back to Leeds next Thursday, Norwich on the Saturday evening and finally Stoke on Trent on Monday 28th. 

I really should stop looking at the various gig venues to see what's coming up in order to give my bank account a bit of a break.


----------



## tyred (14 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Probably swearing at this bike.



I would probably have tried to straigthen it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> As horse and carts head along the cobbled streets, dust get thrown in the air. Moisture condenses on this dust overnight, producing a grey uniform look to Yorkshire each morning.



Do not forget the coal smoak and the engines of industry.


----------



## tyred (14 Nov 2022)

I'm considering going to the Land of Nod. I need to buy a return ticket as I want to come back again in the morning.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I will for December and January. But still to come this month is Leeds on Tuesday, my step sister's 50th birthday do on Saturday (thankfully she's coming here rather than all of us going to Cornwall), back to Leeds next Thursday, Norwich on the Saturday evening and finally Stoke on Trent on Monday 28th.
> 
> I really should stop looking at the various gig venues to see what's coming up in order to give my bank account a bit of a break.


If you are due back in Leeds, keep yer eyes peeled for someone in a full face mask and hazard suit, or even the outfit pictured above.


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm considering going to the Land of Nod. I need to buy a return ticket as I want to come back again in the morning.


Why do you want to come back to the Land of Nod in the morning?


----------



## tyred (14 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why do you want to come back to the Land of Nod in the morning?



Because work isn't very interesting


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Because work isn't very interesting


Fair enough.
They'll pay you for sleeping?


----------



## tyred (14 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Fair enough.
> They'll pay you for sleeping?



No, I don't work in the County Council


----------



## classic33 (14 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> No, I don't work in the County Council


Have you thought about applying?

If the majority are the same as over here, they'll me mainly working from home. You could sleep in your own bed


----------



## Reynard (14 Nov 2022)

I'm thinking a  would be nice...


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Nov 2022)

It's my 62 year old chap birthday today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I would probably have tried to straigthen it.



I did wonder about that but decided I'd spent enough time on it; the parts are worth keeping and my work experience intern can take them off for me while I get another bike fixed: I'm getting overwhelmed at the moment.


----------



## tyred (15 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's my 62 year old chap birthday today.



Happy birthday Accy 🍾


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's my 62 year old chap birthday today.



Happy birthday old chap have a good day and don't worry about us lot


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2022)

Not sure what to expect from today after yesterday other than hopefully a better day.
It's damp and grey here , just had to pick a worm 🐛 up of the floor it must have dropped off the bucket I carried in


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2022)

Good morning. Time to look at the "to do" list and see what I can avoid...


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not required with full face mask and suit. People stayed away from me when I got on the train wearing it.
> Can't think why.



Was it a deep sea diving suit ?


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2022)

First giving someone a lift duty just about to commence


----------



## Hebe (15 Nov 2022)

Black bin out.



mybike said:


> I hate football, but someone else doesn't.
> 
> View attachment 668099
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a swim coach teaching me front crawl. "Kick! Like you're kicking a ball!". Me: :tumbleweed. Not a clue:


biggs682 said:


> Not sure what to expect from today after yesterday other than hopefully a better day.
> It's damp and grey here , just had to pick a worm 🐛 up of the floor it must have dropped off the bucket I carried in


Today is worse here but I have lower expectations. Our cats occasionally bring in worms. I suspect in the hope that the worms will attract birds... I hope your day is better.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> Today is worse here but I have lower expectations. Our cats occasionally bring in worms. I suspect in the hope that the worms will attract birds... I hope your day is better.


Thanks


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2022)

Morning .
Lovely weather here ! The clouds are so happy to see the sun that they have burst into tears !


----------



## mybike (15 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> I'm thinking of going back to the full face mask and suit, the way some folk are behaving.



As they said in spring 2020 & research has confirmed, a cloth mask has no effect.


----------



## mybike (15 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Do not forget the coal smoak and the engines of industry.



And the dung from the horses.


----------



## mybike (15 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> Black bin out.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of a swim coach teaching me front crawl. "Kick! Like you're kicking a ball!". Me: :tumbleweed. Not a clue:
> ...



Silver & brown bins out.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2022)

Strong winds and heavy rain again battering on my front windows. Got as far as the dustbin yesterday but today I have pressing social engagements.
This really means get bloods done and a B12 injection which is usually a bit painful. I already have the capsules in my trouser pocket to warm up a bit whch helps.
I have an open fronted porch over my main door and from now on small birds seem to overnight on the beams. No objection really but they are a bit incontinent and I have to keep washing the steps. Fine just now but if it is frosty can be a problem as I spread a sheet of ice using too much water which gets on to the concrete path.


----------



## mybike (15 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Lovely weather here ! The clouds are so happy to see the sun that they have burst into tears !



Went out with Cassie @ 0710, by 0715 she had enough and was sheltering under a bush giving me a pleading look.

Morning walk delayed until the red bits have passed.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm considering going to the Land of Nod. I need to buy a return ticket as I want to come back again in the morning.



I can recommend sheep hill which is a stop on the way back.


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> As they said in spring 2020 & research has confirmed, a cloth mask has no effect.


Who said anything about a cloth mask?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's my 62 year old chap birthday today.



Your chaps are 62 years old?


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Was it a deep sea diving suit ?


Nay lad, they're awkward for walking in.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> If you are due back in Leeds, keep yer eyes peeled for someone in a full face mask and hazard suit, or even the outfit pictured above.


With any luck the authorities will have intervened by then.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2022)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's my 62 year old chap birthday today.


Have a very dapper birthday @Accy cyclist


----------



## tyred (15 Nov 2022)

It's funny how hearing the traffic news on the radio and hearing about traffic jams here, accidents there and three mile tailbacks somewhere else makes you feel do pleased I don't need a car to get to work.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2022)

Morning all. it's a bit grey and blowy outside but no rain - yet. 

Coffee number 1 drunk and time to get myself going ready for the trip back up north.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Silver & brown bins out.



That's posh! Ours are only plastic !


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> With any luck the authorities will have intervened by then.


They didn't say, much less, do anything last time.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Nay lad, they're awkward for walking in.



Ah! But you won't get blown over in a hurricane !


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2022)

Just booked our Xmas Tesco delivery slot.Currently there are300 00 waiting to access the web site


----------



## postman (15 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> I haven't. Had l known he was on the same game....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not doing paper now.I have been promoted to head glosser.Glosser I said .I start on Friday it's going to be a hard day on the knees doing the skirting boards first.Again they are massive.


----------



## Hebe (15 Nov 2022)

Happy birthday @Accy cyclist !


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Still raining here


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A friend was on a train in UK a month ago and he said it must be what being on TB ward is like.



ha! that's what I used to call our upstairs crew! before covid. when one gets a cough they all get a cough. I guess we're headed back to that?


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Gift from the Tooth Fairy?



ha! well, paying the new tooth off, was


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2022)

Coughed in bed last night but think that’s just the sore throat from Corona and the effect of lying down on cold sheets. Nothing continuous and hopefully won’t go anywhere. Feeling okay this morning where I’m more vertical.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I have to admit I'm currently that guy on occasion; the post cold asthmatic cough comes without warning and to be honest I'm not always aware of it even happening, which is why I wear a face mask.



you're a good guy


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I've had a couple of naps this afternoon . I don't know if Georgie senses anything as he came and had a nap on me .



well, that's a proper cat. good on you, for raising it so


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Coughed in bed last night but think that’s just the sore throat from Corona and the effect of lying down on cold sheets. Nothing continuous and hopefully won’t go anywhere. Feeling okay this morning where I’m more vertical.



good luck. Wifey was diagnosed w/ a sinus infection, given antibiotics & warned that something like that can spread to her lungs. she has had sinus infections before. 1st time I've ever heard that. she actually went in for a sore throat, negative on the strep test. feel better!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ha! that's what I used to call our upstairs crew! before covid. when one gets a cough they all get a cough. I guess we're headed back to that?



Yeah a lot don’t care about spreading their germs. They seem to have the attitude, they don’t feel too bad, therefore no one else will if they catch it. Me, I’m keeping myself to myself, well other than my wife from whom I caught it. Expecting to be clear in next few days based on symptom regression. We have 15 LFTs left to use.


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Just booked our Xmas Tesco delivery slot.Currently there are300 00 waiting to access the web site



not familiar. what is this for? home heating oil?


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Yeah a lot don’t care about spreading their germs. They seem to have the attitude, they don’t feel too bad, therefore no one else will if they catch it. Me, I’m keeping myself to myself, well other than my wife from whom I caught it. Expecting to be clear in next few days based on symptom regression. We have 15 LFTs left to use.



are are LFTs?

went to the dentist yesterday. was actually nice to wear a mask again & see everyone else wearing on as well. the "good ole days"


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> are are LFTs?
> 
> went to the dentist yesterday. was actually nice to wear a mask again & see everyone else wearing on as well. the "good ole days"



Lateral Flow Tests. The ones you use at home to test if you have Corona.


----------



## Speicher (15 Nov 2022)

For anyone who likes cats and piano music:

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/pin/4785143344780708/


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> What does it actually take for public information advice to actually penetrate the minds of the public?



never gets thru to some. remember the stories of covid deniers, chump's & desantis' faithful, even as they lay dying, were denying what the doctors were telling them, what they were dying of


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Lateral Flow Tests. The ones you use at home to test if you have Corona.
> 
> View attachment 668124



oh yes, of course. I like to label mine too, with name & date, so as not to get confused w/ any others in the house. interesting to see those side by side. any significance, have you heard, of the 2nd line being lighter? I've never tested positive but there was one time where I could barely make out a shadow of a 2nd line. but I had to photo it & enhance/darken it for anyone else to see it


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> went to the dentist yesterday. was actually nice to wear a mask again & see everyone else wearing on as well. the "good ole days"



One way to hide bad teeth 😵


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. If I'm quick I may get a longer commute this morning.



was that a traffic thing?


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> One way to hide bad teeth 😵



well for me, I started invisaline during covid. I was glad to cover up including any changed speech was "masked"


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

bored w/ news & commercials, watching a Christmas move on Netflix over off & breakfast! what fun!

"Falling for Christmas" w/ Lindsay Lohan

gotta say, it's not bad for this kind of thing

alas I have to watch the rest another time


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oh yes, of course. I like to label mine too, with name & date, so as not to get confused w/ any others in the house. interesting to see those side by side. any significance, have you heard, of the 2nd line being lighter? I've never tested positive but there was one time where I could barely make out a shadow of a 2nd line. but I had to photo it & enhance/darken it for anyone else to see it



Yes, the T line is coated with antibodies to the virus. The brighter and quicker the red line appears, the higher the viral load. The one on Sunday it took a good 10 minutes for the fainter line to appear. The Friday test, it appeared in the time it took to go to the bathroom and back, so not much more than 2-3 minutes. Be interesting to see what appears when I test this afternoon. I’m going to test every 48 hours till negative to watch its progress.

Whilst it’s not good to have Covid, it’s good to know the tests work and that I’ve been swabbing correctly. Plus also good to know it hasn’t been serious for us. We are fully jabbed and boosted.


----------



## tyred (15 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> never gets thru to some. remember the stories of covid deniers, chump's & desantis' faithful, even as they lay dying, were denying what the doctors were telling them, what they were dying of



There was a now infamous case of someone who was a Covid denier being removed from the local hospital by a group of his Covid denying cronies who had broken through hospital security and taken him out of the hospital. Apparently the treatment they were giving him was causing all his problems. The man dies from respiratory problems about a week later.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2022)

Not re-tested here, but the line went red immediately last week. Daughter's and son's were the same but daughter's is quite faint now. Not re-testing myself until I'm likely back in the office - not well enough to consider cycling, my chest is hammered.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2022)

In other boring news, still got to go out and get a puncture fixed on some fairly new and unused tyres on the Aygo. Hey ho, screw through the middle of the tread - we'd only been in last week and spent a small fortune on tyres for MrsF's car ! These tyres (Aygo) are less than 6 months old and have only done 2k if that.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2022)

About an inch of snow so far today, a bit more coming soon.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2022)

Happy Birthday @Accy cyclist , many happy returns of the day.


----------



## pawl (15 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> not familiar. what is this for? home heating oil?



Tesco do grocery home deliveries We have a Tuesday delivery slot.Ordering is done on line.Christmas deliveries are booked in advance You just put one item in your basket to secure the slot.Just have to put items required in the basket a day or so before delivery slot.


----------



## gbb (15 Nov 2022)

last day off work, going to do my version of Shepherds Pie when my wife goes to work.
Mince, onions, mushrooms and carrot, topped with mash, grated cheese and sliced tomato


----------



## Jameshow (15 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> In other boring news, still got to go out and get a puncture fixed on some fairly new and unused tyres on the Aygo. Hey ho, screw through the middle of the tread - we'd only been in last week and spent a small fortune on tyres for MrsF's car ! These tyres (Aygo) are less than 6 months old and have only done 2k if that.



Should be repairable in the tread.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2022)

Happy birthday to Accy.

Social morning today. In the surgery waiting room met an old friend. Old in both senses of the word. He is unfortunately one of those who come too close to you when talking.
Mebbe being a retired dentist from some strange place called Lancashire has something to do with it.
He has acquired another scrap boat to fix up and is trying to arrange delivery from 10 miles away. This is a 15ft Orkney Skiff apparently and he had one of my previous boats a Hunter 19 which is still lying in a quarry 15 miles away waiting to get fixed.
96 years old and not long back from getting airlifted to Glasgow for new heart valves. Daft as a brush as they say.

Nurse came to give my B12 jab " that's some bruise you have there". That is where my flu jab was done and never noticed the bruise before. We had a nice chat anyway while she extracted blood as well.

Back home and a girl was inspecting and repairing a fence opposite my house. Apparently we are having sheep again as neighbours. Not been sheep for a few years now and a couple of horses three years ago so there should be plenty feeding for them but they will be lambing in springtime so supplements will also be given.


----------



## Jameshow (15 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Happy birthday to Accy.
> 
> Social morning today. In the surgery waiting room met an old friend. Old in both senses of the word. He is unfortunately one of those who come too close to you when talking.
> Mebbe being a retired dentist from some strange place called Lancashire has something to do with it.
> ...



Must be the way to live long....! 

I should get to 100+


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

I wonder if these would be good for walking on the beach
they are road paver shoes. we had some work done yesterday & one of the workers left them ...


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Tesco do grocery home deliveries We have a Tuesday delivery slot.Ordering is done on line.Christmas deliveries are booked in advance You just put one item in your basket to secure the slot.Just have to put items required in the basket a day or so before delivery slot.



nice Wifey recently ordered a turkey for the American Thanksgiving. I asked if she ordered it cooked. I did not see the look she gave me


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> was that a traffic thing?



I live fairly close (ca. 3 min) to work, but if I'm organised and quick in the morning, I can ride a bit further and see some of the beautiful countryside around here. 

Traffic is something that happens to other people...


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> There was a now infamous case of someone who was a Covid denier being removed from the local hospital by a group of his Covid denying cronies who had broken through hospital security and taken him out of the hospital. Apparently the treatment they were giving him was causing all his problems. The man dies from respiratory problems about a week later.



so many lives could have been saved, if not for those lying, cheating, POSs


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2022)

Grey, blustery and soggy here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but still feeling rather chesty. It's a tickly, dry cough that's as annoying as heck. Not corona though. Included in this morning's tasks was making a large pot of tomato soup and grooming the girls.

I found one passenger on Madam Poppy and four on Madam Lexi - three of which were dead. There's hardly any dirt left in their coats now though, so I think we're definitely winning this battle. Poor Lexi though, is allergic to the bites, so she's not a happy bunny. But now that the weather's turned colder and wetter, that should put pay to any more.

I have to drop off the parental's prescription at the quack later.

Looking out of the window, I can see whooper swans in the field over the other side of the railway.

It is time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2022)

Happy Cake Day @Accy cyclist


----------



## postman (15 Nov 2022)

Happy birthday Accy sorry no card stamps are too expensive.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> nice Wifey recently ordered a turkey for the American Thanksgiving. I asked if she ordered it cooked. I did not see the look she gave me



We might not have any Turkey's by Christmas or any other birds.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I found one passenger on Madam Poppy and four on Madam Lexi - three of which were dead. There's hardly any dirt left in their coats now though, so I think we're definitely winning this battle. Poor Lexi though, is allergic to the bites, so she's not a happy bunny. But now that the weather's turned colder and wetter, that should put pay to any more.



We keep getting the odd one jump onto Simba. The other's are free of them, but Leo is allergic to the buggers. We've even used the 'vet recommended' spray.


----------



## dave r (15 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> We might not have any Turkey's by Christmas or any other birds.



Our Turkey drumsticks are already in the freezer, our local butcher doesn't have them in very often so the last time he had them in I got a couple for Xmas.


----------



## postman (15 Nov 2022)

Mrs P grabbed a turkey in Sainsbury's yesterday,it seems it was the first time they had been put out.It's a whopper.There will be six of us gnashing at it.


----------



## Jameshow (15 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> Mrs P grabbed a turkey in Sainsbury's yesterday,it seems it was the first time they had been put out.It's a whopper.There will be six of us gnashing at it.



+1 I'll be round at noon!


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2022)

Biggs taxi service has hopefully completed its running around today hopefully, so back to work now


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2022)

RIght, end of the working day.

See you when I get back.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> RIght, end of the working day.
> 
> See you when I get back.



...And I'm back in my apartment. 8 minutes point to point...


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2022)

My son's birthday present has just arrived via 'Evri' (his birthday is tomorrow)- relieved as they only just got it yesterday and we all know what Evri tracking is like. Only felt 'relief' when it said at 11am, that our local delivery person had it. She's great and always delivers in the time slot once she "has it".


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of an egg mayonnaise sandwich, a banana, a minneola and two 

Now waiting for some filler to dry and am watching a wee bit of snooker.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> We keep getting the odd one jump onto Simba. The other's are free of them, but Leo is allergic to the buggers. We've even used the 'vet recommended' spray.



I've not had an issue with fleas since 2009 - when I came back with fleas from a show. Both me and my cat were hopping with the bloody things...

Pearl had been penned between two cats belonging to an exhibitor who was well known to show management as having cats with passenger issues, and of course, the little bar stewards migrated onto my cat. And then migrated onto me during the two and a half hour drive home...

Fortunately we don't see the woman any more. Her entries now get returned by the show manager saying sorry, the hall is full. She used to have a habit of turning up just as vetting in was closing, which was how she escaped the more stringent checks.

On another note, a box of the girls' usual treatment and four wormer tablets turned up in the post today. Tomorrow I shall be chucking a Drontal down each cat.


----------



## Hebe (15 Nov 2022)

The daily school run downpour is here.


----------



## Jameshow (15 Nov 2022)

Blue sky at last!


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> ...And I'm back in my apartment. 8 minutes point to point...


Whersthabin?


----------



## Gwylan (15 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> does everything go in the dryer, or do you hang synthetics to dry?



Drape in the sunny conservatory with the dehumidifier running. By lunchtime washing is dry and conservatory warn enough to eat lunch there


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Biggs taxi service has hopefully completed its running around today hopefully


my 92 yr old Mom went thru her day with me on the phone yesterday. it was a whopper & ended w/ her locking herself outside the deli where she was getting her sandwich. the local police sent a service that cost her $80 to get in. after that she was done for the day


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2022)

Hello from Leeds yet again. It was raining when I left Felixstowe and I thought I'd bring it with me as a present for the locals. 

Made it from the train station to the city centre without being accosted by a gimp suited rubber fetishist so I guess @classic33 has already left 😂

Just finished my beer & pizza dinner so off to the hotel to try and dry out my trousers 🌧️


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Hello from Leeds yet again. It was raining when I left Felixstowe and I thought I'd bring it with me as a present for the locals.
> 
> Made it from the train station to the city centre without being accosted by a gimp suited rubber fetishist so I guess @classic33 has already left 😂
> 
> *Just finished my beer & pizza dinner so off to the hotel to try and dry out my trousers* 🌧️


The rain eased off shortly after midday round these parts.

Messy eater?


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2022)

Mum's prescription dropped off at the quack.

The year's supply of bin bags was delivered while I was out. To add to the several hundred cluttering up the garage. I've only used a grand total of two this year. 

It is obviously bin day in Littleport tomorrow. Nearly everyone had their green wheelie bins out. Most of them were accompanied by multiple black bags. I mean black bag collection is weekly. How on earth can anyone generate half a dozen plus bags in the space of seven days?


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've not had an issue with fleas since 2009 - when I came back with fleas from a show. Both me and my cat were hopping with the bloody things...
> 
> Pearl had been penned between two cats belonging to an exhibitor who was well known to show management as having cats with passenger issues, and of course, the little bar stewards migrated onto my cat. And then migrated onto me during the two and a half hour drive home...
> 
> ...



Good luck with the tablets. I still have the scars I think.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2022)

At ATS tyres. Been in the local Morrisons for new rechargeable batteries for the landline phones (not that we use them) as all three wouldn't work when MrsF was sorting out a bank account of her mum. Also got another LED G4 bulb. Blooming expensive but they use 2w and not 20, so might make the £4 back by 2050.


----------



## tom73 (15 Nov 2022)

Washing machine locked and loaded ,just waiting for the dishwasher to finish so time for.
Then evening dog walk. May go to the coop later and see what’s reduced.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Good luck with the tablets. I still have the scars I think.



I've no problem pilling the girls. The trick is to back them into the corner of an armchair so there's no rearward escape, then gently tilt their head back with one hand. Tilt it far enough, and their mouth will open by reflex. Then just chuck the pill in and hold by the muzzle until they swallow.

I got taught by the best, and it's never failed me.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2022)

I am waiting for some glue to dry, so I think I shall also have a


----------



## tom73 (15 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am waiting for some glue to dry, so I think I shall also have a




Gluing the cats month shut is a bit extreme for keeping a tablet down.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've no problem pilling the girls. The trick is to back them into the corner of an armchair so there's no rearward escape, then gently tilt their head back with one hand. Tilt it far enough, and their mouth will open by reflex. Then just chuck the pill in and hold by the muzzle until they swallow.
> 
> I got taught by the best, and it's never failed me.



One of ours learned to do a pretend swallow and then sneaked off to spit the pill out.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> One of ours learned to do a pretend swallow and then sneaked off to spit the pill out.



LOL! They are devious little sods sometimes... 

Basically, you gotta chuck the pill in as far back as it'll go, then they've no choice.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> well, that's a proper cat. good on you, for raising it so


He slept on our bed for a couple of hours and then kept checking to see if I was still alive in the night . Well I think that was what he was doing .


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2022)

I've got my  and a chocolate cake bar, and the girls have just shared a treat stick.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2022)

Pah, one new LED packed up after a few mins. Other is fine. I'll be taking it back as they aren't cheap.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Nov 2022)

Got half a bunker of coal left from last year, so just sparked a proper fire up on this murky damp night, lovely!
The logs at my local Shell garage were a frankly ridiculous price so I will be sourcing from elsewhere. 🔥


----------



## Jameshow (15 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Got half a bunker of coal left from last year, so just sparked a proper fire up on this murky damp night, lovely!
> The logs at my local Shell garage were a frankly ridiculous price so I will be sourcing from elsewhere. 🔥



Got half a tonne of double ovals this year and they do product alot more ash... Having to clean ash box twice a week rather than once! 
Dissappointed! Have some logs for the deep mid winter!


----------



## Jenkins (15 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> The rain eased off shortly after midday round these parts.
> 
> Messy eater?


Still raining heavily when I arrived at about a quarter past 3, so your these parts would have been different to my these parts. 

Doors opening in about 40 minutes so its out of the hotel, cut between Emmerdale, right at the tattoo place, left at the mosque, left again at the food store then right at the halal butchers and up the road a bit shortly.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tom73 (15 Nov 2022)

Bacon sandwich or two …don’t mind if I do well it did need using up.
Now  and an egg custard only me likes them so may have to finish them off


----------



## mybike (15 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Looks like the one we have, haven't a clue what it is, but it seems to bloom on & off most of the year.
> 
> It was under a fir originally, but really 'blossomed' when we had the fir down.



I believe it's a Viburnum, this is mine.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2022)

Corona update for today. Throat still sore but haven’t needed any Strepsils today. Nose mostly clear but occasionally gets bunged up. A lack of the usual amount of fresh air may be contributing to that.

My wife has tested negative this evening, she’s on day 10 since first symptoms. I’m currently on day 7 since first symptoms.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2022)

Quick update today has been better than i expected so hoping for a normal day tomorrow 
And it's actually not rained for a couple of hours


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2022)

I ordered some trousers on the weekend.

They were delivered today.


----------



## Jameshow (15 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I ordered some trousers on the weekend.
> 
> They were delivered today.



That's not mundane enough, try again...!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Still raining heavily when I arrived at about a quarter past 3, so your these parts would have been different to my these parts.
> 
> Doors opening in about 40 minutes so its out of the hotel, cut between Emmerdale, right at the tattoo place, left at the mosque, left again at the food store then right at the halal butchers and up the road a bit shortly.


That were nowt but a bit o'mist.

From that you've gone past that place that's haunted, again! Electronic devices have been known to stop working. 
You'll get wet on the return trip!
Radiator won't dry your clothes this time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2022)

Had some green tea with a hint of honey for throat


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Still raining heavily when I arrived at about a quarter past 3, so your these parts would have been different to my these parts.
> 
> Doors opening in about 40 minutes so its out of the hotel, cut between Emmerdale, right at the tattoo place, left at the mosque, left again at the food store then right at the halal butchers and up the road a bit shortly.


And my parts are different to your "these parts"!


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I ordered some trousers on the weekend.
> 
> They were delivered today.


Were the right trousers?


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Were the right trousers?



And if not were there any dodgy looking penguins about the place?


----------



## tyred (15 Nov 2022)

Twelve miles successfully completed on the single speed. I want to get back into singles peed and hopefully fixed wheel soon. My cheapo freewheel sounds like a fishing reel. 

Nice night for a ride actually, clear with full moo light. 

Now having a non-alcoholic Guinness.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.



Mine are all eating a bit less at the minute - I say a bit less, one or two stuff themselves one or twice a week and chuck it back up. We serve one or two pouches at a time max with our 4 - usually one pouch at a time - more feed times, less food.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> And if not were there any dodgy looking penguins about the place?



Nah chickens


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2022)

Lovely supper of tomato & basil soup, then spaghetti with creamy mushrooms and truffle pesto.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Mine are all eating a bit less at the minute - I say a bit less, one or two stuff themselves one or twice a week and chuck it back up. We serve one or two pouches at a time max with our 4 - usually one pouch at a time - more feed times, less food.



Mine get 1/3 of a standard 100g pouch each, or half an 80g tin as a wet food serving, both for breakfast and then for supper. There are biscuits down all the time.

Poppy is what I'd call a "serial snacker" when it comes to food, except if there's something she really likes, and then she'll empty her dish in one go and then have a look at Lexi's. Lexi still has the occasional "vacuum cleaner" moments when it comes to food - and then throws it back up. Even after the best part of eight and a half years here, she occasionally forgets that a) there's not that much competition for food (see previous), and b) that good quality food gets put down at regular intervals.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2022)

Oh, and I spent half hour earlier trying to model some rivets on the Higman's bodywork. It ended up being an exercise in frustration as it was simply just far too fiddly. Basically, cutting sewing pins to length and then pressing them into the cardboard. Resulted in some holes where I didn't want any along with a load of pingfeckits, ergo I gave it up as a bad job.

I really don't want to damage the sections I'm working on by being ham-fisted as there's at least twelve hours of work tied up in these two particular pieces and starting from scratch again would be a headache. So I'll just paint the rivets in later instead.


----------



## Jameshow (15 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and I spent half hour earlier trying to model some rivets on the Higman's bodywork. It ended up being an exercise in frustration as it was simply just far too fiddly. Basically, cutting sewing pins to length and then pressing them into the cardboard. Resulted in some holes where I didn't want any along with a load of pingfeckits, ergo I gave it up as a bad job.
> 
> I really don't want to damage the sections I'm working on by being ham-fisted as there's at least twelve hours of work tied up in these two particular pieces and starting from scratch again would be a headache. So I'll just paint the rivets in later instead.



Make the hole with a full length pin and then push the cut pin in place?


----------



## classic33 (15 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Make the hole with a full length pin and then push the cut pin in place?


Cut the pin when through.


----------



## Reynard (15 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Make the hole with a full length pin and then push the cut pin in place?





classic33 said:


> Cut the pin when through.



Tried both of those methods. The first, it's hard to get the cut pin to stay put, and the second, it's impossible to cut the pin to the correct length. Which is a problem, as it would damage stuff that doesn't want holes in.

Also, even with glue, the pins were falling out.

Nope, giving it up as a bad job.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Nov 2022)

Snowed about an inch, then it all melted, a snow more for decor than for long term.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> ...
> *From that you've gone past that place that's haunted, again! *Electronic devices have been known to stop working.
> *You'll get wet on the return trip!*
> Radiator won't dry your clothes this time.


It must be haunted by somebody who died by drowning on the walk home - you weren't wrong about getting wet as it absolutely tipped it down just as we all left the Brudenell. Trousers & fleece jacket hanging over the bathroom door & a chair respectively and turned the heating up in the room for a bit so they will be dry for the morning.

Despite this, it was a really good night out.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2022)

Time for a  and a toasted HCB


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2022)

Right, I'm having an early one.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## oldwheels (16 Nov 2022)

Early start today so very soon out in the rain again for a ferry trip to get my heart checked out.
Aortic stenosis being monitored.


----------



## tom73 (16 Nov 2022)

Hound time then


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and I spent half hour earlier trying to model some rivets on the Higman's bodywork. It ended up being an exercise in frustration as it was simply just far too fiddly. Basically, cutting sewing pins to length and then pressing them into the cardboard. Resulted in some holes where I didn't want any along with a load of pingfeckits, ergo I gave it up as a bad job.
> 
> I really don't want to damage the sections I'm working on by being ham-fisted as there's at least twelve hours of work tied up in these two particular pieces and starting from scratch again would be a headache. So I'll just paint the rivets in later instead.



On the one occasion I modelled anything vaguely riveted, I used dressmakers pins and drilled holes first. I had the advantage that I was making a big box so there was no need to cut them short, and also because I was making an entirely imaginary, (and frankly rahter silly) object, exact scale didn't matter because no-one could tell me I'd got it wrong.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2022)

Morning it's dark outside
Damp underfoot
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Nov 2022)

Up to watch the launch of Artemis 1 🚀


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2022)

First cuppa went down well 
Lets hope the rest of the day does as well


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2022)

Morning .
We have had a lot of water in the night. Georgie decided that he needed to drink some lovely fresh water from a puddle outside .


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2022)

I seem to have a wunny dose dis morning.
Could explain why my blood pressure has been playing up .
My wife said yesterday that she thought she had a cold .


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2022)

Sat watching 6 pigeons looking for food in our rear garden, looks like the smaller birds got it first today


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Sat watching 6 pigeons looking for food in our rear garden, looks like the smaller birds got it first today



Flying rats!


----------



## dave r (16 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Flying rats!



Someone in the next road has a pigeon loft and we often see the racing birds flying loops in formation.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2022)

Is it a mere coincidence that FIA , FIFA and fiasco all begin with the same letters ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> I believe it's a Viburnum, this is mine.



Interesting. Very similar but your flowers are longer than the one over the road. There again, looking at the wide variety of viburnum blossoms, it could simply be a different variety. It's described as blossoming from early spring to June. Certainly not November so it could be a false spring phenomenon.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2022)

The rain must have eased up. The guys doing the cladding outside have only just emerged from their shelter where they've been hiding for the past hour.


----------



## tom73 (16 Nov 2022)

Off to the Seaside not sure who excited more me or the dog


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Off to the Seaside not sure who excited more me or the dog



Don't come to Herne Bay it's torrential rain here.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2022)

Blue skies have turned grey here but not raining


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Don't come to Herne Bay it's torrential rain here.



We were like that until 9am and now it's sunny. You may get the same as the rain heads northwards.

I have the urge to visit the seaside.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Nov 2022)

My Corona induced sore throat has eased, and no longer sore swallowing. Hopefully a good sign. Drinking green tea with hint of honey.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Nov 2022)

It’s wet here as well, but since I’m not exactly itching to ride my bike at moment it no big deal. It can go back to sunny weather when I’m recovered enough to get back on bike.


----------



## mybike (16 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Interesting. Very similar but your flowers are longer than the one over the road. There again, looking at the wide variety of viburnum blossoms, it could simply be a different variety. It's described as blossoming from early spring to June. Certainly not November so it could be a false spring phenomenon.



This one flowers spring autumn & winter.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2022)

Sun's out again


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Sun's out again



Give it a few minutes and it'll rain again.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Give it a few minutes and it'll rain again.



Yep more than likely


----------



## Jenkins (16 Nov 2022)

Unusually it's not raining where I am, but where I'm going it has been wet for most of the morning.


----------



## tom73 (16 Nov 2022)

Pint and pie time


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2022)

Yes! 
I was wondering what Sarah could do with a rat an chairs ?


----------



## Gwylan (16 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> My Corona induced sore throat has eased, and no longer sore swallowing. Hopefully a good sign. Drinking green tea with hint of honey.



Change your brand of pop, it might help.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Change your brand of pop, it might help.



What move away from GT, pah!


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2022)

About to have my favourite for tea


----------



## Jameshow (16 Nov 2022)

Day out with clients to Morcambe.
A long needed holiday for some...


----------



## oldwheels (16 Nov 2022)

Sod's Law strikes again.
Off island on a grey damp morning and it turned into a lovely sunny day. The first chance I have had for weeks to get a decent trike run and I am travelling by car and ferry instead.
Radiologist in Oban Hospital is a very chatty woman with a Spanish name and accent and comes from South America. Given that she was not more specific I did not enquire which part.
Her report will go to a doctor before reaching me but she did say she was not unduly worried tho' there was an obvious problem with my aortic heart valve.
I must have an "interesting" heartbeat as on a previous visit to a consultant students were summoned from every corner of the hospital to have a listen.

On the way up the road home I got a pretty clear run once I had got my car unblocked on the ferry as they park large motorhomes and trucks too close beside where I am always parked on this boat for passenger lift access.

Three gritting lorries were out doing the road so although not on my forecast they must be expecting frost overnight.
Even the right angle bend near my house is now done as so many new houses have been built up here. I have had some early morning trips in the past which were pretty scary as it is also a steep hill. No brakes used but remaining in bottom gear helped but did some spectacular spins and the fire engine driver once said he came down backwards with no control whatsoever in several tons of large fire engine.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Nov 2022)

I had haddock and chips on Brighton seafront. I'm now going to experiment with reheating the chips that I couldn't eat in an airfryer.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Nov 2022)

Having fish and chips and mushy peas later with a beer.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2022)

It's actually not been a bad day weatherwise here chez Casa Reynard. Chilly and breezy, but we had a good bit of sun.

I slept well, and did some work on the Higman this morning. Then a quick lunch (toast with peanut butter and a banana) and out into town to catch up with a whole raft of errands - including picking up my new phone.

Also popped to Tesco for a few bits, and feck me, have things gone up again. Ordinary brown onions, that were £1 a kilo last week, are now 30p *EACH*  That's just insane. Works out at £1.80 a kilo - I got curious and weighed what I'd normally buy. And then bought the value onions which are still cheap. Although they are tiddly in comparison. I shall be looking elsewhere when it comes to onions, I think...

I did get lucky on sticker though, both in Tesco and in Waitrose. My combined haul was a tray of chicken livers, two trays of pate, red leicester, manchego and comte cheeses, a large bag of carrots, two bunches of salad onions, two nets of tangerines, a bag of pears and a bakery bread.

Now sat down with a  and a chocolate cake bar.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> On the one occasion I modelled anything vaguely riveted, I used dressmakers pins and drilled holes first. I had the advantage that I was making a big box so there was no need to cut them short, and also because I was making an entirely imaginary, (and frankly rahter silly) object, exact scale didn't matter because no-one could tell me I'd got it wrong.



The steam-powered tank, I presume? 

I remember asking you how you'd done the rivets on that a while back. When I was struggling with the pins yesterday, I figured that you'd just pushed them through into the structure as is. Whereas I was trying to fix them to a relatively thin section that is then fitted onto something else.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> The steam-powered tank, I presume?
> 
> I remember asking you how you'd done the rivets on that a while back. When I was struggling with the pins yesterday, I figured that you'd just pushed them through into the structure as is. Whereas I was trying to fix them to a relatively thin section that is then fitted onto something else.



Yes (here it id for people wondering what the heck we're talking about)







There. This is what happens when you don't have a social life.

I tend to build models like bunkers so the side will be a good 2-3mm thick in most places, and the pins were 1mm diameter with 2mm diameter heads. This gives a rather cartoony appearance but I'm happy with that. For more fine scale rivets I think people sometimes use commercial stick on things.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Nov 2022)

I am drinking a glass of red wine listening to The Magical Mystery Tour .... it's those little things sometimes


----------



## rockyroller (16 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> He slept on our bed for a couple of hours and then kept checking to see if I was still alive in the night . Well I think that was what he was doing .



a cpl past cats, always the black one, we had 2 sequentially, not at the same time, anyway, they (it) would walk up my chest in the morning & peer down into my face, while salivating, & when I opened my eyes, they (it) would sneeze, splattering me w/ saliva. they always succeeded in waking me up. they mostly did this when they were younger. none of the other cats ever did this. good thing I'm (we) a cat lover, eh?


----------



## rockyroller (16 Nov 2022)

if the room is spinning, does it matter if it is clockwise?
would your room-spins be counter-clockwise if you lived int the southern hemisphere?


----------



## rockyroller (16 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes (here it id for people wondering what the heck we're talking about)
> 
> View attachment 668220
> 
> ...



one of my favorite toy gifts, from my late Dad, was a wind up tank, circa 1964


----------



## rockyroller (16 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I am drinking a glass of red wine listening to The Magical Mystery Tour .... it's those little things sometimes



next up ...

View: https://youtu.be/PqXwslCcPws


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2022)

Lovely supper of tomato & basil soup, then breaded cheese bites, a fried egg, fried mushrooms, braised red cabbage and bread & butter. A bit random, but it was all very tasty.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Someone in the next road has a pigeon loft and we often see the racing birds flying loops in formation.


Should be kept securely inside as of last Monday.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2022)

Oh, and the girls have successfully had a Drontal each chucked down the hatch with the minimum of fuss.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes (here it id for people wondering what the heck we're talking about)
> 
> View attachment 668220
> 
> ...



I've poked around on the Tube of You, and seen some guys build them up using PVA glue or thick acrylic paint. I might go down that road, given that there's only 16 of them.


----------



## tom73 (16 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's actually not been a bad day weatherwise here chez Casa Reynard. Chilly and breezy, but we had a good bit of sun.
> 
> I slept well, and did some work on the Higman this morning. Then a quick lunch (toast with peanut butter and a banana) and out into town to catch up with a whole raft of errands - including picking up my new phone.
> 
> ...



You’re right about stuff going up my mum use to say “don’t think they know what to charge” I find myself saying the same thing more and more.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> You’re right about stuff going up my mum use to say “don’t think they know what to charge” I find myself saying the same thing more and more.



Yeah.

My ghast was well and truly flabbered...


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2022)

This just popped up on my Book of Faces feed @Jenkins 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-63636260

Most bashed bridges again... Your bridge at Stonea takes the top spot. The Stuntney Road one outside Ely Station gets a mention too.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Nov 2022)

The way the weather is outside at the moment, I'm beginning to think that the heawave & drought conditions of the summer weren't too bad after all.


----------



## tom73 (16 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yeah.
> 
> My ghast was well and truly flabbered...



Seen some stuff go up twice in the same day


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> if the room is spinning, does it matter if it is clockwise?
> would your room-spins be counter-clockwise if you lived int the southern hemisphere?


Would your room spin if you lived on the equator?


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The way the weather is outside at the moment, I'm beginning to think that the heawave & drought conditions of the summer weren't too bad after all.


Though you were only in Leeds yesterday and last night?


----------



## Jenkins (16 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Though you were only in Leeds yesterday and last night?



I brought back a memento of my visit.


----------



## classic33 (16 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I brought back a memento of my visit.


Wet clothes!


----------



## Illaveago (16 Nov 2022)

I've got a Georgie asleep on my legs . He is resting his head against my feet .


----------



## Jenkins (16 Nov 2022)

Something noted when I popped out to get some shopping late this afternoon - it's only the middle of November but some people have already got fully decorated & lit Christmas trees in their houses.


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Something noted when I popped out to get some shopping late this afternoon - it's only the middle of November but some people have already got fully decorated & lit Christmas trees in their houses.



When I went to the community orchard on Sunday, I saw a bloke up a ladder putting up Christmas lights on his house.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Something noted when I popped out to get some shopping late this afternoon - it's only the middle of November but some people have already got fully decorated & lit Christmas trees in their houses.



Bell ringers from The Salvation Army are out with their bells and kettles outside my grocery store, and we had more snow today. So it all seems about right. I seem to remember Christmas season starting after American Thanks-giving, usually the day of Thanks-giving or the day after, there would be a parade, with Santa at the end. Nothing fancy like on the Tv. East Peoria or Springfield would have floats made of Christmas lights, they still do.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Nov 2022)

5 hours later, still got a glass of wine on the go and listening to Charlie Parker ... that's the quid pro quo for a middle class upbringing. Who bloody cares? Hoorah to the old days eh?


----------



## Reynard (16 Nov 2022)

Time for a  methinks.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> 5 hours later, still got a glass of wine on the go and listening to Charlie Parker ... that's the quid pro quo for a middle class upbringing. Who bloody cares? Hoorah to the old days eh?


A glass that will never run empty!

Any idea where I can get a Guinness Glass that'll do the same?


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2022)

I'm having an early one.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Nov 2022)

Good morning. Feeling a bit manky today. Hopefully a "long" commute will clear my head. (because as we all know, cycling will solve _anything_).


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2022)

Morning dark and damp here


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2022)

Again and for at least the next ten days.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Black general waste bin is kerbside


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm having an early one.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



What! Guinness?


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2022)

Morning.
It is brightening up here . I can see some yellow sky on the horizon to the South .


----------



## tom73 (17 Nov 2022)

even the dog is not having any of it.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2022)

Garden birds have been fed no need to top up the bird bath today.
It's officially wet wet wet and grey


----------



## tyred (17 Nov 2022)

Lovely, crisp, slightly frosty morning here with a touch of eerie mist. Very pleasant out for my walk earlier. 

Would love to go out for a ride but I have enslavement have to work.


----------



## Jameshow (17 Nov 2022)

Wet wet wet here! 

Dry for race on Saturday which is good.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2022)

Still dry but overcast which is safer than bright sunshine for cycling.
Temp is still 2.4C but is forecast to rise to 8C later so must try to get out triking.


----------



## Gwylan (17 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes (here it id for people wondering what the heck we're talking about)
> 
> View attachment 668220
> 
> ...



There's a 1:1 model like that in Ashford


----------



## Gwylan (17 Nov 2022)

Just woken, it's wet, but not raining. 
Check Wunderground and get Hercules 2 out for a run. 
Dilemma. Do I take waterproofs or face the prospect of cycling home wet?
If in doubt, procrastinate.
Coffee first.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Nov 2022)

Go out in the rain or do laundry? That's an easy one.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2022)

Black bin has been emptied time to get it back into its location before it gets blown away


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Nov 2022)

Just saw a pair of peregrines roosting a couple of floors down from the top of the Barclays International building in the centre of Poole.


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just saw a pair of peregrines roosting a couple of floors down from the top of the Barclays International building in the centre of Poole.



is there a webcam?


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2022)

will be taking my 2 nights off from job #2, starting in a cpl weeks, for the winter. I'll keep my Sunday shift tho so I stay in good standing. I'll go back on night next Spring, March or April, I think


----------



## Illaveago (17 Nov 2022)

It's no wonder that our bird feeders are emptying rapidly ! I've just seen a flock of over 20 Goldfinches waiting to feed from them .


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2022)

Time for a hot summer fruits drink


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2022)

Frustraited of Manchester.... 

I've managed to lose the mini bluetooth keyboard for the little media PC under the telly (we use it for Disney and downloaded movies as our SMART Telly stopped supporting Disney a couple of years ago). Been poorly with covid the last two days and I've not logged into work - been in bed. 

It's only the size of a game controller, but thin. Can't find it anywhere, better check the fridge.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> is there a webcam?



Not sure, I’ll ask my friend as she pointed them out to me. Its a huge building in the centre of Poole but has been mainly empty for a while. I was told the Peregrines have been there about six years. There’s discussions about the future of the building as its a concrete and glass building from the 1960’s and probably has asbestos in it. In it’s heyday hundreds of Barclays personnel worked there and the top floor had a staff restaurant with magnificent views.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2022)

Grey, blustery and very squelchy here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, and had a free morning put aside to meet up with a friend and her dogs for our weekly walk. It was dry when I got up though it was obvious it had rained overnight. But just before we were due to meet, the heavens opened. We did try to have a walk, but gave it up as a bad job. She and I don't mind a bit of rain, but not like this. The wind is blowing it in sideways, so it's a job to hang onto the umbrella...

So came home early and didn't bother to go to the community orchard. It's just far too wet.

Going to have a quiet afternoon doing some writing I think, and watching the snooker. Although I do have to split a bucket of logs and re-stock the box of kindling at some point. Oh, and I've got to sort out two parcels and set up my new phone.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## tyred (17 Nov 2022)

I had been expecting the mist to lift and leave a lovely clear day but it has just got more foggy.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2022)

Lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## tom73 (17 Nov 2022)

A quick break in the rain so what to do …. Short walk to the bakeries of course 
Now time for and a custard slice will save the rest till tea time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Nov 2022)

Corona throat now gone. Going to test myself in about 30 mins or so to see if still positive.


----------



## DCLane (17 Nov 2022)

I wonder if it's people wanting an emotional uplift in what's currently depressing news.



Jenkins said:


> Something noted when I popped out to get some shopping late this afternoon - it's only the middle of November but some people have already got fully decorated & lit Christmas trees in their houses.



SWMBO mentioned getting the Christmas lights put out at the weekend. She was told emphatically "no". 1st December, at the earliest.


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Corona throat now gone. Going to test myself in about 30 mins or so to see if still positive.



I didn't get that - mine has been like a really bad head cold, random tickly cough, but last two days (a week in from testing positive) felt absolutely awful and even walking upsairs had me breathless. Stayed in bed yesterday, then up around lunch today. Hopefully I'll log back onto work tomorrow and catch up.

Stinking headache this afternoon, and wasn't any use helping my daughter out with a software issue, just couldn't fix it. Fortunately she messaged one of her friends that knew the work around (a hack to some software my daughter needs, but there isn't enough PC's nor software for students, so one of them has found a hack so they don't have to pay out £120 - the 'wizard' was a bit awkward to run and a friend helped her through it) - Less said about the software issue - there has been a complaint gone in as they can't access software at Uni as computers are in use till 6pm, and they have a ton of work to do on it, so do it at home/halls in evenings and weekends. The course has been really popular, and they have run out of licenses.

Decided to order a new mini-keyboard. If the other turns up I can use it with my Arcade Machine !


----------



## fossyant (17 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> I wonder if it's people wanting an emotional uplift in what's currently depressing news.
> 
> 
> 
> SWMBO mentioned getting the Christmas lights put out at the weekend. She was told emphatically "no". 1st December, at the earliest.



My daughter is usually chomping at the bit to put deccy's up - trying to push for 1st December here, she want's next weekend, but we've too much stuff in the lounge from MrsF's mums house that needs sorting first.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well
> Black general waste bin is kerbside



We have "Yellow Bag" (Plastics and packaging) going out tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of a chunk of Melton Mowbray pork pie, a slice of multigrain toast with chicken liver pate, the leftover baked cheese bite things from last night, a pear, half a mango and two 

Now setting up my new phone. My old smartphone is so old that the new one can't recognise it to move files across. I shall have to do that manually at some point.

Blue wheelie bin got emptied this morning and is now back in its docking station.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> I didn't get that - mine has been like a really bad head cold, random tickly cough, but last two days (a week in from testing positive) felt absolutely awful and even walking upsairs had me breathless.



I’ve had a sore throat, then bunged up joined in, then runny nose and slight chill / temp joined in for 24 hours, then back to bunged up. No headache and no breathlessness or need to go to bed. Today’s test was still positive, though line quite faint. I’m on day 9 since symptoms first turned up, and day 7 since my first positive test.


----------



## tom73 (17 Nov 2022)

End of holiday packing and clean up, dog took one look at hetty and thought I’m having that. 
So spent the next 5 mins one eye watching I did not knock anything and the other avoided running over the dog.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

Scientists confirm, a killer asteroid will crash to Earth


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Scientists confirm, a killer asteroid will crash to Earth



On the plus side, it may mean Elon Musk sods off to Mars sooner rather than later


----------



## biggs682 (17 Nov 2022)

One more working day then it's the weekend 😊


----------



## Gwylan (17 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Scientists confirm, a killer asteroid will crash to Earth



Maybe I shouldn't bother paying the rent then


----------



## Gwylan (17 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Go out in the rain or do laundry? That's an easy one.



Did you get very wet?


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2022)

Phone is all set up, although it threw a few wobblies in the process as per my previous post. I've started getting some bits of it to where I want (background, font size etc) although it's not keen that I don't want to activate some of the stuff. I'll show it who's boss. Eventually.

It's definitely got far more bells & whistles than my old S2.

But right now, time for a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## tyred (17 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Scientists confirm, a killer asteroid will crash to Earth



In that case I won't bother returning my library book this evening as there wouldn't be much point.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Nov 2022)

Cup of Green Tea 🍵 cooling


----------



## tom73 (17 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Phone is all set up, although it threw a few wobblies in the process as per my previous post. I've started getting some bits of it to where I want (background, font size etc) although it's not keen that I don't want to activate some of the stuff. I'll show it who's boss. Eventually.
> 
> It's definitely got far more bells & whistles than my old S2.
> 
> But right now, time for a  and a chocolate biskit.



Reminded me which bag did I pack the chocolate fingers ? Better check question is to eat them and save them getting broken on way home or risk it. Think I will get the kettle on


----------



## colly (17 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Scientists confirm, a killer asteroid will crash to Earth



Looking on the bright side.

Climate change will no longer be a problem. (if it ever was)


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Not sure, I’ll ask my friend as she pointed them out to me. Its a huge building in the centre of Poole but has been mainly empty for a while. I was told the Peregrines have been there about six years. There’s discussions about the future of the building as its a concrete and glass building from the 1960’s and probably has asbestos in it. In it’s heyday hundreds of Barclays personnel worked there and the top floor had a staff restaurant with magnificent views.



we have lots of empty office bldgs too. some with gyms. I would love to work for a company with a gym


----------



## rockyroller (17 Nov 2022)

hair cut day!


----------



## colly (17 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> hair cut day!



which hair ?


----------



## oldwheels (17 Nov 2022)

Never got out for my hoped for trike trip. Decided to top up the car fuel tank ( 198.6p/ litre) and it started to rain before I got any further. 
Noticed a missed phone call yesterday on my landline from a number which looked like the local hospital. Transpires it was a GP to discuss my last blood results taken the day before. Pretty quick.
It is not classed as urgent so now booked for next Tuesday.
Just a comment but we do not appear to have the same hospital problems in Oban as other areas. Coming out of a supermarket I heard an ambulance blasting through the town streets. While waiting in XRay dept a very confused looking old lady was wheeled in by an ambulance paramedic. After a few reassuring words he left and 5 minutes later a doctor appeared to talk to her. Five more minutes a porter appeared and she was off to a ward. I could not help overhearing her confirm her date of birth as that seems to be the way we now get identified. Shocked to discover she was 20 years younger than me.
When I left there were no ambulance queues.
I am not trying to make a political point or I would have put it elsewhere. Just a comment on everyday life.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Nov 2022)

Just spoken with Mrs Tenkaykev who is staying in a hostel in Gateshead. It’s chucking it down so she’s having a bottle of beer and a packet of crisps in the hostel bar as she can’t face the walk to the nearest pub. 
I’ve made a start on the decorating, and have just wrapped up and opened a beer ( a white IPA ) 🍺


----------



## DCLane (17 Nov 2022)

My prize Honda car has it's first MOT tomorrow - I'm doing it early just in case work is required which will be covered under warranty.

The video they made of the car hand-over hasn't hit Youtube/ITV yet so I'm guessing it'll be when they next sponsor an ITV programme. That'll be next month or January.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Again and for at least the next ten days.


Look on the bright side, your name could be Noah.


----------



## tom73 (17 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Look on the bright side, your name could be Noah.



Imagine having to feed all that lot with current prices good job the church has plenty.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I had been expecting the mist to lift and leave a lovely clear day but it has just got more foggy.


"More foggy"!
What's wrong with foggier?


----------



## tyred (17 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> "More foggy"!
> What's wrong with foggier?



I wasn't sure if "foggier" is an actual word. Judging by how my spell check kept trying to change it to other things when writing the previous sentence, I'm not sure it is.


----------



## tyred (17 Nov 2022)

"Foggier" is not found in my Collins dictionary.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I wasn't sure if "foggier" is an actual word. Judging by how my spell check kept trying to change it to other things when writing the previous sentence, I'm not sure it is.


It's worth 14 points in Scrabble.


----------



## tyred (17 Nov 2022)

I got The 39 Steps from the library this time so I can compare it to the play I seen recently. 

I won't go for a bike ride tonight due to fog and a real risk of ice. There's ice on the top of the cars. Came out of the library and seen someone driving with a frosted over windscreen and using a smart phone.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> "Foggier" is not found in my Collins dictionary.


https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/foggier


----------



## tyred (17 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/foggier



It doesn't list it in the paper version I have here.


----------



## colly (17 Nov 2022)

Foggier? Isn't that something to do with Last of the Summer Wine 

'Doing something in a manner akin to that which Foggy might do, only more so.'


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2022)

Lovely supper of tomato & basil soup, then a chicken, chickpea and coconut curry, rice and spiced, roasted cauliflower. 

The girls had Felix AGAIL with cod.


----------



## pawl (17 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I got The 39 Steps from the library this time so I can compare it to the play I seen recently.
> 
> I won't go for a bike ride tonight due to fog and a real risk of ice. There's ice on the top of the cars. Came out of the library and seen someone driving with a frosted over windscreen and using a smart phone.



You got 39 steps from the library then what


----------



## dave r (17 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> You got 39 steps from the library then what



You're getting as bad as Classic.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> You're getting as bad as Classic.


Nay, he's only learning still.


----------



## tyred (17 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> You got 39 steps from the library then what



I got lost in the fog


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2022)

Madam Poppy has just pushed a load of paperwork onto the floor.


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Madam Poppy has just pushed a load of paperwork onto the floor.


Does she know what to check for?


----------



## Jameshow (17 Nov 2022)

Carb loading for my race in Saturday!!


----------



## classic33 (17 Nov 2022)

There's a thread gone missing, anyone seen it?


----------



## tom73 (17 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Does she know what to check for?



She doing her cats returns


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2022)

Right, that's two packages ready to take to the post office tomorrow afternoon. It's amazing how much cat hair seems to be attracted to duck tape...


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> She doing her cats returns



Meow!


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I got lost in the fog



In the Highlands? Look out for the man with one missing finger.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Nov 2022)

Just paid my FPN for getting caught out by the variable speed cameras on the Orwell Bridge. At least I get 1% cashback on the debit card used.


----------



## Reynard (17 Nov 2022)

I'm watching "Newscast"


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of tomato & basil soup, then a chicken, chickpea and coconut curry, rice and spiced, roasted cauliflower.
> 
> The girls had Felix AGAIL with cod.



Have you seen the price of a 40 pack in the shops ? £17 in Iceland.

I need to do another internet order in a week. Will see what black friday deals are. Currently around £38 for 120 Felix AGAIL.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Have you seen the price of a 40 pack in the shops ? £17 in Iceland.
> 
> I need to do another internet order in a week. Will see what black friday deals are. Currently around £38 for 120 Felix AGAIL.



I haven't looked tbh, as I stocked up relatively recently and have got about 3 months worth of pouches in. I used my clubcard money off vouchers to take the sting out of the price...


----------



## tyred (18 Nov 2022)

I was asked to click on pictures of hot air balloons to verify I'm human this time. Makes a change from traffic lightst and horses. I wonder what it will be next time.


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Have you seen the price of a 40 pack in the shops ? £17 in Iceland.
> 
> I need to do another internet order in a week. Will see what black friday deals are. Currently around £38 for 120 Felix AGAIL.



My two like AGAIL, but I have started them on half dry now. Ones and Iams is their favourite, but not cheap either.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> My two like AGAIL, but I have started them on half dry now. Ones and Iams is their favourite, but not cheap either.



My two have dry down all the time (I have a gravity-fed dispenser), and they get a portion of wet food morning and evening. A portion is 1/3 of a 100g pouch or half an 80g tin if they're getting Gourmet.

I buy the 10kg sacks of Royal Canin Sensible biscuits from Zooplus.


----------



## Speicher (18 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> Foggier? Isn't that something to do with Last of the Summer Wine
> 
> 'Doing something in a manner akin to that which Foggy might do, only more so.'



That would be Foggyer.


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> My two like AGAIL, but I have started them on half dry now. Ones and Iams is their favourite, but not cheap either.



My 4 have both AGAIL and Purina One is always on tap in the Cat Kerplunk feeder , its like kerplunk for cats, they have to fish the food out with paws or knock it to the bottom.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2022)

Right, I'm off to Bedfordshire via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Nov 2022)

Good morning. I'm running slightly late today.

In other news, the trousers delivered a few days ago fit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> we have lots of empty office bldgs too. some with gyms. I would love to work for a company with a gym



Me too, then I could pointedly ignore it every day.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2022)

Time for trundle me thinks


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I was asked to click on pictures of hot air balloons to verify I'm human this time. Makes a change from traffic lightst and horses. I wonder what it will be next time.



I had rough sea's to select yesterday afternoon for the first time


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Me too, then I could pointedly ignore it every day.



I've always wondered why gyms have such big car parks because if most people walked the distance it took to drive to the gym it wouldn't be needed.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2022)

Just starting to get a bit lighter
Nice 5 mile trundle that was much appreciated.
Garden birds have been fed and first cuppa consumed.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I've always wondered why gyms have such big car parks because if most people walked the distance it took to drive yo the gym wouldn't be needed.



I've always failed to understand how much some people pay to not use the gym they pay a monthly fee to


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I've always failed to understand how much some people pay to not use the gym they pay a monthly fee to



Wish I'd thought of the idea. Money for nothing, literally.


----------



## Jameshow (18 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Have you seen the price of a 40 pack in the shops ? £17 in Iceland.
> 
> I need to do another internet order in a week. Will see what black friday deals are. Currently around £38 for 120 Felix AGAIL.



What does your cat smoke B+H?!

Must have read that wrong!!


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2022)

Morning.
I have been a good boy !  I have put all of our recycling bins out and topped up the bird feeders.
Ooh! There is a bright thing to the East lighting up the clear blue sky .


----------



## oldwheels (18 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Have you seen the price of a 40 pack in the shops ? £17 in Iceland.
> 
> I need to do another internet order in a week. Will see what black friday deals are. Currently around £38 for 120 Felix AGAIL.



We always had cats but never bought specific cat food. Not had a cat recently and never likely to again so the problem does not arise in my case.
They ate whatever was available. Latterly they got a lot of seafood scraps which was popular with them.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Nov 2022)

Dry with no wind but overcast so far which is not what the forecast says.
Nothing specific to do today and a break from medical appointments for a day or two.


----------



## tyred (18 Nov 2022)

Hit and run accident at the junction below my flat this morning. Some nut job in a Transit turned in at stupid speed and hit and completely destroyed someone's Toyota Avensis and tried to drive away but the van was wrecked too. The driver abandoned it a bit further up the hill and ran away across fields. 

Makes you realise the type of people you have to share the road with and absolutely no road traffic policing


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I've always wondered why gyms have such big car parks because if most people walked the distance it took to drive to the gym it wouldn't be needed.



I used to work as a Personal Trainer, in my late teens through my 20s, and I could never understand that.

I also used to get PT clients who would pay for a package of, say, 10 PT sessions but attend, at best, 2.  However, suited me. Money for nothing, as the tune goes.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2022)

Second cuppa went down well along with jam and toast


----------



## Gwylan (18 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Just woken, it's wet, but not raining.
> Check Wunderground and get Hercules 2 out for a run.
> Dilemma. Do I take waterproofs or face the prospect of cycling home wet?
> If in doubt, procrastinate.
> Coffee first.



Ended up cycling at twilight and into the dark. Just for the fun of it. 
Hi Vis jacket and enough lights for a small town. 
Fumbled my bike looking for the garage remote and the crash alarm went off! 
Don!


----------



## Gwylan (18 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. I'm running slightly late today.
> 
> In other news, the trousers delivered a few days ago fit.



Shsh, at this time in the morning.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Nov 2022)

We've got sunshine this morning. And I also got a letter notifying me that the people doing the cladding to the building will be working tomorrow. Apparently, the heavy rain over the last few days means they now have a lot of noise-making to catch up on.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2022)

rode my bike to my gym a cpl times. it's 20 miles so I didn't do it often. a cpl times I worked into my commute. so I rode 13 miles to work, then 9 miles to my gym, then 20 miles home. yeah I don't do that anymore hahaha


----------



## colly (18 Nov 2022)

No more wallpaper to strip. 

But. I found the floor in the corner of the room is dipping down. It's not saggy or bouncy but just goes down hill. So now my task is to decide if I can be bothered to rectify it. The floor boards I got up this morning and found no rot. Just shoddy repair work from decades ago.
The mundaneness continues.

How can you live in a place for 30 odd years and not notice that the floor is not level??


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We always had cats but never bought specific cat food. Not had a cat recently and never likely to again so the problem does not arise in my case.
> They ate whatever was available. Latterly they got a lot of seafood scraps which was popular with them.



They can be fussy creatures, and the Felix is the one they all like. The rescue won't eat Whiskas, none will eat tins. Dried food, they all eat. One won't eat any human food, chicken, fish etc.


----------



## DCLane (18 Nov 2022)

Honda passed it's MOT. If it hadn't then all the bits were under warranty anyway as it's still less than 3 years old.


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Nov 2022)

Is it a bit wet in your parish?


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Carb loading for my race in Saturday!!


All the best for your run. 
I tried carbo loading a few times, there was a depletion phase before loading which could make you feel dreadful. Then there was research that said the depletion phase wasn’t necessary. I used to have a couple of pints of Guinness the night before a race as I felt it relaxed me and help me sleep.


----------



## mybike (18 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> I wonder if it's people wanting an emotional uplift in what's currently depressing news.
> 
> 
> 
> SWMBO mentioned getting the Christmas lights put out at the weekend. She was told emphatically "no". 1st December, at the earliest.



So not quite SWMBO?


----------



## mybike (18 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’ve had a sore throat, then bunged up joined in, then runny nose and slight chill / temp joined in for 24 hours, then back to bunged up. No headache and no breathlessness or need to go to bed. Today’s test was still positive, though line quite faint. I’m on day 9 since symptoms first turned up, and day 7 since my first positive test.



I think it took me 15 days, utterly tedious as I never felt particularly ill.


----------



## mybike (18 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Scientists confirm, a killer asteroid will crash to Earth



Much like they tell us there's a climate catastrophe coming.


Grant Fondo said:


> On the plus side, it may mean Elon Musk sods off to Mars sooner rather than later /styles/default/xenforo/smls/laugh.gif



I've no problem with him, he's cleared up Twitter.


----------



## Speicher (18 Nov 2022)

A friend of mine is going sailing around the Isle of Wight this weekend. I wonder where she will end up. 

Bay of Biscay?


----------



## mybike (18 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I wasn't sure if "foggier" is an actual word. Judging by how my spell check kept trying to change it to other things when writing the previous sentence, I'm not sure it is.



I'm tired of changing the spell checker US spelling to the proper spelling!


----------



## tyred (18 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> I'm tired of changing the spell checker US spelling to the proper spelling!



I work for an American company and have had to learn how to write American!


----------



## DCLane (18 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> So not quite SWMBO?



She's 5 feet tall and couldn't get into the attic to get the Christmas lights without help. I chose to go out instead


----------



## Grant Fondo (18 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I work for an American company and have had to learn how to write American!



No 's' in maths and no 'h' in herb. That's about it


----------



## mybike (18 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I was asked to click on pictures of hot air balloons to verify I'm human this time. Makes a change from traffic lightst and horses. I wonder what it will be next time.



PO has squirrels on trees, houses, all in blurry pictures. I get very grumpy!


----------



## mybike (18 Nov 2022)

Sky is getting dark, we may be in for rain. Mrs MY has popped out to the shops, she may not be happy when she returns.

And I'm not happy because the garden is flooding again.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> No more wallpaper to strip.
> 
> But. I found the floor in the corner of the room is dipping down. It's not saggy or bouncy but just goes down hill. So now my task is to decide if I can be bothered to rectify it. The floor boards I got up this morning and found no rot. Just shoddy repair work from decades ago.
> The mundaneness continues.
> ...



We once stayed in what was claimed to be the oldest Inn in Wales at LLandrindod Wells. Weird place as nothing was level.


----------



## tom73 (18 Nov 2022)

Hound time getting in before the mass chucking out time starts.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Nov 2022)

Went out for a trike run at 0930 this morning and got back dry but only just in time to avoid a shower. First reasonable run for about 6 or 7 weeks so hill climbing was a bit hard. 
I try to keep a note of my breathing as there will be a consultant appointment coming up soon re my heart valves. They always ask "what is your limiting factor when taking exercise? " I certainly puffed a bit this morning but my leg strength seems to be the limiting factor.
The consultant is very political and is scathing about the current political scene and campaigns for better staff conditions and pay so I must remember to congratulate him on his stance.


----------



## tyred (18 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> No 's' in maths and no 'h' in herb. That's about it



Put Z in words like authorisation and don't use the word "That" for reasons I don't understand. Apparently Americans don't like the word That.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> No more wallpaper to strip.
> 
> But. I found the floor in the corner of the room is dipping down. It's not saggy or bouncy but just goes down hill. So now my task is to decide if I can be bothered to rectify it. The floor boards I got up this morning and found no rot. Just shoddy repair work from decades ago.
> The mundaneness continues.
> ...



Our lounge is three rooms knocked into one and has a slope towards one corner, things like commodes and wheelchairs will head for that corner if I let them, I did check the floors when I redecorated but found nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Scientists confirm, a killer asteroid will crash to Earth



Bit like the Sun will also turn into a red dwarf and destroy Earth


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Nov 2022)

Free of Corona symptoms today. Will do another LFT tomorrow to confirm. Did a tentative 1 hour recovery ride which went fine. Will need to ease back into riding and not go mad.


----------



## pawl (18 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We once stayed in what was claimed to be the oldest Inn in Wales at LLandrindod Wells. Weird place as nothing was level.



Just up the road from us the village of Newbold Verdin had a pub called the Dragon.When you walked in the door you felt that you had already downed to many pints The floor had quite a considerable slope which due to mining subsidence had grown considerably worse It eventually had to close
The pub was eventually demolished The site was eventually restored and the site now houses the village surgery 

Many houses in this area were affected from mining subsidence There are still some in the mining village s that you can see the tie bars holding the walls vertical


----------



## fossyant (18 Nov 2022)

Lunch trip to the Dairy farm for a milk shake top up fresh from the cows.


----------



## Speicher (18 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I work for an American company and have had to learn how to write American!



From the age of seven to about nine, I attended a school on an American base in Saudi Arabia. On my return I had to unlearn American spelling and emphasis.


----------



## tom73 (18 Nov 2022)

Think a chicken sandwich and  is needed.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2022)

It's the weekend


----------



## Gwylan (18 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Imagine having to feed all that lot with current prices good job the church has plenty.



Which church has plenty?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2022)

We have had some rain


----------



## Gwylan (18 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> We have had some rain



We haven't had any. 

Is this the start of a drought?


----------



## Gwylan (18 Nov 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Is it a bit wet in your parish?



I'm in a Benefice and it has been dry and sunny


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2022)

It's actually been a very nice and relatively mild autumnal day here chez Casa Reynard.

I overslept (oops), but I spent the morning in the community orchard having the leisurely footle that went out the window yesterday. When the weather's clement, it's SUCH a lovely place to be. I picked a basket of New Rock Pippin apples - a lot of them came down in yesterday's gale, and some of the fruits are splitting as a result of the excessive rain. So when I ran out of basket, I took off my waterproof, knotted the arms around the collar to make an impromptu bag, and filled that too... 

They are really tasty apples mind, and if stored well, will keep till May. I find it mindblowing that this variety was developed shortly after Napoleon was defeated at Waterloo, as the apples are so much nicer than anything that's in the supermarket. The food commentators of the time praised the variety for its flavour and keeping qualities, so that's good enough for me.

Discovered that there were a few slices of gammon still left in the fridge, so I had those in a sandwich for luncheon, along with a pear, an apple and two 

Went off erranding this afternoon, which included a trip to the post office and picking up mum's prescription. And we did have a brief rain shower here just around sunset, but it came with such a magnificent rainbow... 

I now have a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> No more wallpaper to strip.
> 
> But. I found the floor in the corner of the room is dipping down. It's not saggy or bouncy but just goes down hill. So now my task is to decide if I can be bothered to rectify it. The floor boards I got up this morning and found no rot. Just shoddy repair work from decades ago.
> The mundaneness continues.
> ...



My teeny, tiny little old cottage is wonky. There's hardly a proper square line anywhere, and yes, the floor slopes a bit. But I like it, and it suits me fine.


----------



## Illaveago (18 Nov 2022)

I went out for an unexpected ride this morning . I wasn't sure if I was up for a ride as I hadn't been very well the past few days but I said I would see when a friend rang this morning . I was surprised by how well I was going as I had had breathing problems the past few days . We did my usual route so it was about 12 miles . We stopped off in Lacock for a cup of tea and a KitKat. The weather had been sunny for most of our ride but grey clouds were moving in as we set off for home . We had a new rider with us , an old school mate. It was good chatting about what meds we were on whilst having a cuppa !


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2022)

drats, just started my coffee & the repair shop called about the car. gee how do I decide


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2022)

Phone didn't come with a user manual, other than a brief "get started" guide.

So off go I to hunt one down online.

There isn't one. That's because it's installed on the phone.

At least I've finally managed to get rid of the gesture navigation and go back to the standard three buttons.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I went out for an unexpected ride this morning . I wasn't sure if I was up for a ride as I hadn't been very well the past few days but I said I would see when a friend rang this morning . I was surprised by how well I was going as I had had breathing problems the past few days . We did my usual route so it was about 12 miles . We stopped off in Lacock for a cup of tea and a KitKat. The weather had been sunny for most of our ride but grey clouds were moving in as we set off for home . We had a new rider with us , an old school mate. It was good chatting about what meds we were on whilst having a cuppa !



priceless


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> At least I've finally managed to get rid of the gesture navigation and go back to the standard three buttons.


do you wave at it, to answer it?


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Free of Corona symptoms today. Will do another LFT tomorrow to confirm. Did a tentative 1 hour recovery ride which went fine. Will need to ease back into riding and not go mad.



great! get those lungs going!


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's the weekend



wait, wait, wait for me!


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> do you wave at it, to answer it?



I only got the thing on Wednesday, so still working out what's where.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Lunch trip to the Dairy farm for a milk shake top up fresh from the cows.



like mine shaken not stirred

View: https://youtu.be/bCrz03-OJtY


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2022)

Does anyone remember the Anchor Butter ad with the singing cows?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Does anyone remember the Anchor Butter ad with the singing cows?



Let’s get moooooving


----------



## tom73 (18 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Which church has plenty?



Take your pick most nationally have plenty, intentionally the amounts some have are criminal.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2022)

The RC church even has its own bank...


----------



## tyred (18 Nov 2022)

FInished work at 4pm on a Friday and managed to get a 19 mile ride in, mostly in the clear. No rain, no frost, no fog, just a MGIF Merc Sprinter driver who passed me dispite the oncoming traffic

Now, steak and kidney pie in the oven and beer in the fridge


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> My teeny, tiny little old cottage is wonky. There's hardly a proper square line anywhere, and yes, the floor slopes a bit. But I like it, and it suits me fine.



Sounds like some of the places we've owned, I redecorated in one place and afterwards the chimney breast didn't look right, when I checked it the papering was spot on it was the chimney that wasn't straight.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Phone didn't come with a user manual, other than a brief "get started" guide.
> 
> So off go I to hunt one down online.
> 
> ...



Thats the first thing I get rid of when I get a new phone.


----------



## dave r (18 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's the weekend



Just the same as the week day, I'm retired it doesn't matter.


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2022)

Cats have been fed (Felix AGAIL with salmon & green beans) and soon it will be time to feed me. It's a poppity ping night here - the advantage of batch cooking.


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Nov 2022)

the RH bumper button on my Xbox controller doesn't work... no biggie really, but i just bought a new game (SnowRunner) and was really looking forward to playing it, but first i need to release the handbrake, which is on the RH bumper button 

Does anyone know where i put my contact cleaner?


----------



## Reynard (18 Nov 2022)

Lovely supper of tomato & basil soup, curry, rice and steamed greens, and half a mango for afters.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> No more wallpaper to strip.
> 
> But. I found the floor in the corner of the room is dipping down. It's not saggy or bouncy but just goes down hill. So now my task is to decide if I can be bothered to rectify it. The floor boards I got up this morning and found no rot. Just shoddy repair work from decades ago.
> The mundaneness continues.
> ...



My bedroom has a 1" diagonal slope across its width where one part of it is above the back porch and level with the rest of the house, while the other lower part is above the built in shed. Late 50s/early 60s ex council house so they weren't going to spend too much getting everything level.


----------



## Gwylan (18 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Take your pick most nationally have plenty, intentionally the amounts some have are criminal.



Numbers?


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Nov 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Is it a bit wet in your parish?



No, my parish is frozen, but the snow has gone.


----------



## Hebe (18 Nov 2022)

It's all a bit busy here.


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> It's all a bit busy here.


At this time of day!


----------



## tyred (19 Nov 2022)

I think it is time that I retired to bed for the evening 😴


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2022)

It's Saturday morning and it's time for a ride


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's Saturday morning and it's time for a ride



I think I’ll just have a walk/jog. I’m running out of roads or paths to go that aren’t muddy or waterlogged.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2022)

Morning.
Just thinking about making another .
Watching The Repair Shop the other day reinvigorated an interest in a model boat that I have . It is one which I had bought at an auction some years ago. It was a plastic kit of a Corvette that had been part started . Anyway I thought I would dig it out of our loft and have a tinker . Figuring out how to put an electric motor in and RC gear was a bit scratchy heady at the time so I thought I would start off by painting some numbers on it .  K36, it is supposed to be Clematis, pretty in blue and white . I had a small picture of the side view of the ship to get an idea of the style of letters and numbers . I didn't know that the letter K was an awkward shape before , it's not like the one here .  Well I managed to make a representation of it and then started on the 3 and 6. Once that was done I could transfer it ont the boat and paint it on . Just to be awkward it sits astride part of the camouflage so part of it has to be white and the other half blue . 
There are some stunning models out there . Mine won't be one of them !


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Just thinking about making another .
> Watching The Repair Shop the other day reinvigorated an interest in a model boat that I have . It is one which I had bought at an auction some years ago. It was a plastic kit of a Corvette that had been part started . Anyway I thought I would dig it out of our loft and have a tinker . Figuring out how to put an electric motor in and RC gear was a bit scratchy heady at the time so I thought I would start off by painting some numbers on it .  K36, it is supposed to be Clematis, pretty in blue and white . I had a small picture of the side view of the ship to get an idea of the style of letters and numbers . I didn't know that the letter K was an awkward shape before , it's not like the one here .  Well I managed to make a representation of it and then started on the 3 and 6. Once that was done I could transfer it ont the boat and paint it on . Just to be awkward it sits astride part of the camouflage so part of it has to be white and the other half blue .
> There are some stunning models out there . Mine won't be one of them !



I saw that one. It was quite impressive. I didn't realise they could go so fast!


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I saw that one. It was quite impressive. I didn't realise they could go so fast!



I liked the one where they repaired the steam powered metal one that the people found buried in the sand on a beach . I think it might have been a Victorian model. I think they said it was a French model.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Nov 2022)

Dry sunny morning but a bit cold at 4C. High wind and rain forecast for later.
Need to get on with a job I am dreading. Clearing a border beside my front path.
There were tubs on it all summer and these have now been removed to allow the snowdrops room to flower next. Some are showing through already. Trouble is there are a lot of weeds as well.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m running out of roads or paths to go that aren’t muddy or waterlogged.



We had rain late yesterday afternoon so expected damp underfoot conditions so went out on my old Marin MTB and guess what the roads were dry for all 47 miles


----------



## tyred (19 Nov 2022)

Frosty start here. Four mile walk completed and nice fried breakfast in a cafe. 

I'm convinced that this cafe try to save money by putting coarse ground black pepper in a pepper pot with tiny holes so it's basically impossible to get any pepper out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> So not quite SWMBO?



She Who Might Be Obeyed.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> FInished work at 4pm on a Friday and managed to get a 19 mile ride in, mostly in the clear. No rain, no frost, no fog, just a MGIF Merc Sprinter driver who passed me dispite the oncoming traffic
> 
> Now, steak and kidney pie in the oven and beer in the fridge



Beer does not go in fridge, only lager (if so inclined)


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Nov 2022)

Beautiful Daughter is very excited; the Parents association are arranging an Advent Calender for her teacher, where each child can contribute a small gift for her. Beautiful Daughter has day 7.

This would never have worked at my school: even if anyone had come up with the idea, half of the kids would present the teacher with a dead frog...


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Beer does not go in fridge, only lager (if so inclined)



It's these fascinating cultural insights that raise CC above the average online forum.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2022)

First and second cuppa went down well.
Garden birds have been fed
Off to start granddaughter duties next


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> like mine shaken not stirred
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/bCrz03-OJtY




It was definately shaken by the end of the farm lane - had to be careful of the huge pot holes as I was in the little city car (it's not very high off the ground).


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2022)

It is warm and sunny here . I have just opened the window as I was getting hot .


----------



## oldwheels (19 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Daughter is very excited; the Parents association are arranging an Advent Calender for her teacher, where each child can contribute a small gift for her. Beautiful Daughter has day 7.
> 
> This would never have worked at my school: even if anyone had come up with the idea, half of the kids would present the teacher with a dead frog...



A teacher at a school my wife taught at was presented with wrapped chocolate biscuits. She exclaimed that that was too much and the child replied “ That’s ok Miss ma sister works in the biscuit factory an’ she smuggles them oot up the leg o’ her knickers” .


----------



## pawl (19 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Dry sunny morning but a bit cold at 4C. High wind and rain forecast for later.
> Need to get on with a job I am dreading. Clearing a border beside my front path.
> There were tubs on it all summer and these have now been removed to allow the snowdrops room to flower next. Some are showing through already. Trouble is there are a lot of weeds as well.



Lot of groundsel in my garden Some boarders were covered in it.Sometimes get the odd plant but since the recent rain it’s springing up every ware Not sure if it might be down to the bird seed I only normally feed Sunflower seeds and dried meal worms Only other source of seeds is from the fat balls


----------



## oldwheels (19 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Lot of groundsel in my garden Some boarders were covered in it.Sometimes get the odd plant but since the recent rain it’s springing up every ware Not sure if it might be down to the bird seed I only normally feed Sunflower seeds and dried meal worms Only other source of seeds is from the fat balls



I get strange plants and shrubs appearing at random. Birds are the obvious spreaders but we also get a lot of wind. Yellow poppies are still flowering all over the place but I tend to leave them if possible.
One section of border is covered in snowdrops from sometime in December usually and then later the whole thing is covered in bluebells and daffodils which look nice but after flowering are a bit messy for a while as they should not be cleared until the foliage has died back.
I am trying to get good ground covering plants established and one border has a nice display of flowers just now. No idea what they are called but they came from Iona where somebody gave them to us.


----------



## mybike (19 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's actually been a very nice and relatively mild autumnal day here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> I overslept (oops), but I spent the morning in the community orchard having the leisurely footle that went out the window yesterday. When the weather's clement, it's SUCH a lovely place to be. I picked a basket of New Rock Pippin apples - a lot of them came down in yesterday's gale, and some of the fruits are splitting as a result of the excessive rain. So when I ran out of basket, I took off my waterproof, knotted the arms around the collar to make an impromptu bag, and filled that too...
> 
> ...



Local farm shop sometimes has egremont russet, never see them in the supermarket.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2022)

Posh mummies and spoilt daughters


----------



## mybike (19 Nov 2022)

Nice to not have the rain. Cassie had a fine time chasing a ball with a spaniel.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Beer does not go in fridge, only lager (if so inclined)



Unless you live in an exceptionally warm flat with no larder. It's only the imperial stouts and barley wine kinds of beer that work at over 20C. For the rest, I have a compartment labelled Salad at the bottom of my fridge.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2022)

-10C here, but I do not have several feet of snow like Buffalo, in New York, does.


----------



## mybike (19 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Take your pick most nationally have plenty, intentionally the amounts some have are criminal.





Reynard said:


> The RC church even has its own bank...



Most independent churches have sufficient to pay for upkeep & utilities with a little that they donate to causes they support.


----------



## mybike (19 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Just thinking about making another .
> Watching The Repair Shop the other day reinvigorated an interest in a model boat that I have . It is one which I had bought at an auction some years ago. It was a plastic kit of a Corvette that had been part started . Anyway I thought I would dig it out of our loft and have a tinker . Figuring out how to put an electric motor in and RC gear was a bit scratchy heady at the time so I thought I would start off by painting some numbers on it .  K36, it is supposed to be Clematis, pretty in blue and white . I had a small picture of the side view of the ship to get an idea of the style of letters and numbers . I didn't know that the letter K was an awkward shape before , it's not like the one here .  Well I managed to make a representation of it and then started on the 3 and 6. Once that was done I could transfer it ont the boat and paint it on . Just to be awkward it sits astride part of the camouflage so part of it has to be white and the other half blue .
> There are some stunning models out there . Mine won't be one of them !



There was a reason I never painted plastic models at school.


----------



## tyred (19 Nov 2022)

I patched the exhaust on the Czech patient. I seem to spend more time fixing it than driving it. 

Now time to fix the bottom bracket that broke spectacularly last Saturday. It is pleasant working on bikes as you don't have to lie on your back with flakes of rust falling on your face.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2022)

Daughter is itching to put decoration's up. She's tidied up her room and is decorating it. We're not ready in the rest of the house just yet - still pushing for 1st December. Just ordered some more TP Link TAPO smart plugs for controlling the Xmas Deccys this year rather than rely on clunky old 'clockwork' timers (most have fell to bits). Oh and these have power monitoring so I can sit there swearing about how much the lights are costing


----------



## tom73 (19 Nov 2022)

Vet phoned looks like unplanned last minute appointment shortly handy being down the road from the surgery.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Daughter is itching to put decoration's up. She's tidied up her room and is decorating it. We're not ready in the rest of the house just yet - still pushing for 1st December. Just ordered some more TP Link TAPO smart plugs for controlling the Xmas Deccys this year rather than rely on clunky old 'clockwork' timers (most have fell to bits). Oh and these have power monitoring so I can sit there swearing about how much the lights are costing



Our Christmas tree has been up all year


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2022)

Still rough with covid, but I did manage to wash two cars, and prep and cook Lasagne. It's currently bubbling away in the oven ! My adult kids don't do Lasagne, so they have spag bolognese ! More for me and MrsF


----------



## tyred (19 Nov 2022)

Like an idiot I forgot that I had no 1/4" ball bearings so that won't be fixed today either. 

Had been hoping to go for a ride but torrential rain has set in.


----------



## tyred (19 Nov 2022)

I don't have a Christmas tree.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Our Christmas tree has been up all year



Our 'real one' has too, getting bigger and bigger each year - must be about 12 foot now. That will be getting decorated soon - we even put cheap baubles on it !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2022)

Yay - negative today


----------



## tyred (19 Nov 2022)

Anyway , I think I was correct in my original diagnosis of a bottom bracket fault.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2022)

Granddaughter duties have finished till Wednesday afternoon.
Been a grey drizzly afternoon and more forecast so another damp underfoot evening and early morning


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Yay - negative today
> 
> View attachment 668520



How are you feeling ? Still rough here, we all are !


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2022)

It's actually not been too bad a day weatherwise here. Cool, still and mostly grey.

Took advantage of the break in the weather to spend the day lumberjilling and stocking up the wood bins in the garage and the house. So I've hauled, sawed, split and stacked, and know I'm cream crackered. Have also bled the radiators as I noticed they weren't heating up as they should. And then I noticed that someone had knocked the water feed valve on the system to "closed". That'll be the parental with the vacuum cleaner, most like...

Now sat here with a  and a chocolate biskit watching a bunch of blokes play with a funny-shaped ball.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Local farm shop sometimes has egremont russet, never see them in the supermarket.



Waitrose tends to sell various heritage varieties of apple. Most of the others don't - unless they crop up in the bags of wonky fruit or in the very posh range. Russets are not the prettiest of apples, and really, you do have to peel them as the skin's a bit tough.

I've actually got an Egremont Russet tree in my garden, but it's never done terribly well.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> So not quite SWMBO?



Passive aggressive! 

I'll do it in my time!!


----------



## Jameshow (19 Nov 2022)

If


biggs682 said:


> Granddaughter duties have finished till Wednesday afternoon.
> Been a grey drizzly afternoon and more forecast so another damp underfoot evening and early morning



Sunny in lancs but raining in Yorkshire guess where I was!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> How are you feeling ? Still rough here, we all are !



Only really had one day I’d say was rough, which was a week last Thu when I had a slight chill. But no day has felt like a stay in bed day. Feeling normal now and been out for 10 mile ride which went well. Will go a little further tomorrow.


----------



## tom73 (19 Nov 2022)

Cold and damp out so i've got heating on for 1st time since summer.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2022)

Going for Yorkshire @Jameshow


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Nov 2022)

Took Mrs GA to buy birthday gift at posh department store.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2022)

Listening to Arsenal v Manchester United in the WSL.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2022)

Here is my model Corvette on the wet grass this morning. It was said that the Corvette rolled at sea and that it would even roll on wet grass.
I did a bit of weathering whilst I had my paint out I didn't want to do too much, just a bit to make it look as though it has been to sea.


----------



## tom73 (19 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here is my model Corvette on the wet grass this morning. It was said that the Corvette rolled at sea and that it would even roll on wet grass.
> I did a bit of weathering whilst I had my paint out I didn't want to do too much, just a bit to make it look as though it has been to sea.



Corvette from Dutch word cort for basket. Funny what you remember


----------



## oldwheels (19 Nov 2022)

It has been raining in Aberdeen


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Nov 2022)

My helmet has been put on hold for a while . The cold I had earlier this week hasn't helped. I have added cheek pieces to the visor and belled them out to overlap the main helmet when closed. Trying to find out where the visor will pivot from will be crucial as it has to fit when closed and clear the top when being raised.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2022)

Lasagne was good, we've enough for 4 more meals that will most likely be frozen for rather nice 'work lunches'.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Going for Yorkshire @Jameshow



Lancs Pendle hill!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Lancs Pendle hill!



Apparently it used to be Penhyll or Penhul, with both parts of the word meaning /hill/. Adding a third hill to its name seems a little like overkill.


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2022)

Had the last of the tomato soup for supper, followed by a nicely substantial sausage sandwich.


----------



## classic33 (19 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Cold and damp out so i've got heating on for 1st time since summer.


Why'd you have the heating on in summer?


----------



## Jenkins (19 Nov 2022)

Another grey & gloomy day in Suffolk. I've done absolutely nothing apart from attend a family get together for my step sister's 50th birthday and try to pretend that I was enjoying myself.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Another grey & gloomy day in Suffolk. I've done absolutely nothing apart from attend a family get together for my step sister's 50th birthday and try to pretend that I was enjoying myself.



Could you not ask who works harder nurses or teachers, was the recent budget left or right leaning or some similar question and watch them spin!!


----------



## tom73 (19 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Why'd you have the heating on in summer?



Spring would have been better choice


----------



## Jameshow (19 Nov 2022)

Not going out my favourite comedy! 

Are the earlier episodes less controversial?!!


----------



## Milzy (19 Nov 2022)

Paid £1.55 for a bag of revels.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My helmet has been put on hold for a while . The cold I had earlier this week hasn't helped. I have added cheek pieces to the visor and belled them out to overlap the main helmet when closed. Trying to find out where the visor will pivot from will be crucial as it has to fit when closed and clear the top when being raised.
> 
> View attachment 668540



Is it FFP2 / 3 approved ?


----------



## Reynard (19 Nov 2022)

I'm watching the snooker.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Nov 2022)

Watching not going out.....

"Marriage is like a marathon all you have to do is keep on going, drink as much as possible and hope it will end...!"


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

Time to head off to bed methinks. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Nov 2022)

Staying up watching Herbie Hancock on Youtube ..... well, it's the weekend


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2022)

Late start for a ride hopefully the lycra louts are still snoozing


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Is it FFP2 / 3 approved ?



It will be fitted with all the latest safety features . Hans knees and bumps a daisy neck restraints , Air bags and up to date anti fogging / misting visual aids . No glass in the windows ! It will have to have a luxuriously padded interior as it rings like a bell when struck !


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2022)

Morning .
It looks we have had a lot of rain in the night as there are puddles outside . I can't remember them being there yesterday .
I think the Sun must be hiding behind some cloud on the horizon at the moment . From where I am I can see some clear sky to the South .


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2022)

The rain has stopped.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Nov 2022)

Just got up: I was chatting about life, the universe and everything with Younger Son until 2 AM...


----------



## Jameshow (20 Nov 2022)

Yeap rain overnight in Yorkshire. 

Woke at about 2am with sore legs so found some ibuprofen and eventually got back off to sleep...thanks Pendle hill!


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Nov 2022)

Wet and grey by the sea today, again.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2022)

Dry but I see rain sweeping in from the SW.
Yesterday's storm did not quite reach us but seemed bad further south. The Ferry from Fionnphort to Iona was off due to heavy swell at the Iona end.
The Sound of Iona is a bit misleading. It looks sheltered but bits are very shallow and steep seas spring up sometimes with swell sweeping in from the Atlantic.
A few years ago 5 young guys were lost going back to Iona after a night out due to misreading sea conditions in the dark. They were reported to be sober when leaving and some of the bodies have never been found.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2022)

Nice 14 miles this morning on the fixed gear Dunelt.
Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa is brewing
All change in the garage


----------



## tom73 (20 Nov 2022)

Early morning breakfast a let down ran out of porridge so had to make do with instant 
Now wondering if its too early for rice pudding the tin has been temping me since i bought it yesterday.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Early morning breakfast a let down ran out of porridge so had to make do with instant
> Now wondering if its too early for rice pudding the tin has been temping me since i bought it yesterday.



I quite like the instant. Quaker instant oats this morning with apple and blueberry through it. I prefer the golden syrup one though for my sweet tooth.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Nov 2022)

The sun is out


----------



## tom73 (20 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I quite like the instant. Quaker instant oats this morning with apple and blueberry through it. I prefer the golden syrup one though for my sweet tooth.



Not for me can make fresh stuff just as quick and more tasty Mrs 73 likes the golden syrup stuff.


----------



## pawl (20 Nov 2022)

Another enjoyable Saturday afternoon watching the rugby 🏉.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2022)

Dry out, although just discovered my son has left a fair amnt of the content of his boot on a garden table the last few days. Flooded tyre pump and an airbed pump. Will have to hope they dry out. I'll be sending him out to sort it later - currently tipped onto the greenhouse floor to dry.

I'm drafted in again to help clear MIL's house. Got to wait till SIL has been (she's only doing an 'hour') as I don't want to go spreading my germs.


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2022)

My favourite oats are from the Paw Ridge mountains of the Appalachians.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2022)

Bluey grey sky here damp underfoot
Second cuppa about to go down well


----------



## Jenkins (20 Nov 2022)

Good morning from a wet & miserable Suffolk. The good news is that the first cuppa of the day was a good one and it's just stopped raining with some patches of blue sky visible in the distance.



Jameshow said:


> Could you not ask who works harder nurses or teachers, was the recent budget left or right leaning or some similar question and watch them spin!!


I could have done, but the problem with that side of the family is that half of them would have got their phones out to try to Google the answer and most of the rest of them would have used their phones to video the others to put onto faceberk/instagranny/toktik or whatever.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2022)

84


tom73 said:


> Not for me can make fresh stuff just as quick and more tasty Mrs 73 likes the golden syrup stuff.


I only use pinhead oatmeal with water and sometimes a bit of dried apple or perhaps a banana mixed in.
Five minutes in the microwave and rest for up to ten minutes before eating.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2022)

No longer positive ! Lungs still not upto cycling !


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2022)

There are four damson trees at the end of my garden. Technically they are on the farmer's land. He is not remotely interested in looking after them, and they are getting very old and the fruit they produce is out of reach. The fruit that falls off the trees make a real mess of the lawn and the border.

My next door neighbour is at the early stages of thinking about removing the ones at the edge of his garden. If he does this, I am thinking about removing mine. The farmer is not bothered how we prune/pollard them. These house were built in about 1970, so the trees are at least fifty years old. 

So, a question for peeps who know about fruit and trees etc. If "we" ask the farmer who owns the land, and if he agrees, would you remove them or prune/pollard them to regenerate (and spread less fruit in the process). Or would you replace them with another sort of tree for instance an apple tree? If they are to be pollarded, what is the best time of year for that?

I know that some trees need other trees for pollination purposes. Would you put in four trees of the same variety, ie apples, or mix them up? Or cherries, or something else? I am just seeking people's thoughts on this, at this stage.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2022)

Nice hour long stroll around the big block completed. 
Time for a rest me thinks before continuing with the day .


----------



## gbb (20 Nov 2022)

Must remember to switch off shouting voice when I leave.mums (she is horribly deaf)
I got home after visiting mums, spoke to my son and he turned to me , looked bewildered and said. 
Dad, what are you shouting for ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Nov 2022)

Been for a ride of 1.5 hours. It all went well, my second since testing negative yesterday, Lovely out in the sun.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2022)

Lights out in just over a minute.


----------



## tom73 (20 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> There are four damson trees at the end of my garden. Technically they are on the farmer's land. He is not remotely interested in looking after them, and they are getting very old and the fruit they produce is out of reach. The fruit that falls off the trees make a real mess of the lawn and the border.
> 
> My next door neighbour is at the early stages of thinking about removing the ones at the edge of his garden. If he does this, I am thinking about removing mine. The farmer is not bothered how we prune/pollard them. These house were built in about 1970, so the trees are at least fifty years old.
> 
> ...



i'd prune them you've nothing to lose by trying. starting with the basic 3 D , Dead, diseased and damaged. Then any crossing over branches aiming to open up the tree in a goblet shape. Cut back side shouts to shape don't go mad you will get lots of growth with little substance. Water well and feed in spring with potash. You nothing to lose by trying. Forget the painting of cut ends if any one tells you it's way out of date and brings trouble. 

If you want to plant others your right some need others around. Domestic setting in practice some one will have something to pollinate. 
The bees will find them so don't worry too much. Plenty of options if you want to mix the planting up if you keep them or replant add plenty of wildflowers , meadow seed mix are best the more bees the better.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Lights out in just over a minute.



You do know the sun came up a few hours back, no need for lights?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> There are four damson trees at the end of my garden. Technically they are on the farmer's land. He is not remotely interested in looking after them, and they are getting very old and the fruit they produce is out of reach. The fruit that falls off the trees make a real mess of the lawn and the border.
> 
> My next door neighbour is at the early stages of thinking about removing the ones at the edge of his garden. If he does this, I am thinking about removing mine. The farmer is not bothered how we prune/pollard them. These house were built in about 1970, so the trees are at least fifty years old.
> 
> ...



I think cutting them back needs to be done when it isn't in leaf.
On my ride out today I was thinking about the damson tree by the side of the road . It is nice for a snack on the way out or back about August time . We only had one plum tree in our garden and it produced fruit .


----------



## postman (20 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Watching not going out.....
> 
> "Marriage is like a marathon all you have to do is keep on going, drink as much as possible and hope it will end...!"


On the same vein,it's about rings.Engagement ring,Wedding ring,suffering.But not here in Leeds I might add.


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2022)

I would not be able to reach the top of these trees without serious risk of injury. The ground is soft and uneven, so I will be using a proper tree fellar.


----------



## dave r (20 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You do know the sun came up a few hours back, no need for lights?



Classic was refering to the start of the F1 race.


----------



## postman (20 Nov 2022)

Just testing I have done a factory reboot of this firetablet.If you want to pass off a family member buy them one for xmas.And have hours of fun knowing how frustrated they are going to get.It puts its own words in even when you type the correct one in.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

Rain overnight, but it's been a lovely sunny if somewhat chilly day here chez Casa Reynard.

All of us overslept, but hey ho, it's Sunday... Popped out to the community orchard for some more of the New Rock Pippins. That'll be the last of them though, most of what's left on the three trees are either too tiddly to bother with or have been pecked / have split thanks to all this rain. As there was no one around, I did shin up into the trees to pick the nice big ones at the top. 

According to the catalogues, they will keep till April / May if properly stored, so I won't need to buy apples for some time. Tomorrow I will need to deal with the last of my Bramleys.

On my way out this morning, I noticed that the post box just over the railway has been nicked AGAIN.  This one was only put up about six months ago - if that... It's the third one to go *fzzzzzzzt* in less than five years... They even took the post this time, so it must've been lifted out with a digger...

Grand Prix listened to, luncheon ated, and I'm now watching the footy on the TV and the snooker on one of the laptops.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> There are four damson trees at the end of my garden. Technically they are on the farmer's land. He is not remotely interested in looking after them, and they are getting very old and the fruit they produce is out of reach. The fruit that falls off the trees make a real mess of the lawn and the border.
> 
> My next door neighbour is at the early stages of thinking about removing the ones at the edge of his garden. If he does this, I am thinking about removing mine. The farmer is not bothered how we prune/pollard them. These house were built in about 1970, so the trees are at least fifty years old.
> 
> ...



Plums will send up suckers from their roots very readily, and unless the trees were originally grafted, the suckers will remain true-to-type. I'd prune two and take out two (cut the stump to about knee high) and see what you get. If the trees are very vigorous, they *may* be grafted onto cherry plum rootstock.

Look around the base of the trunk, and you should see an array of spiky new growth.

A lot of plums are self-fertile, but apples need the right pollinators - so unless there are other apple trees nearby (including crab apples as they are excellent pollinators), you may not get a terribly good crop.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

I'm thinking this match could end up as a cricket score, even if the first goal was chalked off for a very dubious offside...


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2022)

I have just been looking out the dining room window at the trees in question. They are a lovely silhouette against the sky. There are some spectacular sunsets here. 

In the past I have used an excellent tree surgeon. I will ask him to do an estimate for hard pruning the trees without damaging them. There is also a giant Berberis that needs pruning, and to do that you need a suit of armour.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm thinking this match could end up as a cricket score, even if the first goal was chalked off for a very dubious offside...



Qatari fans look like they all need a drink.


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> i'd prune them you've nothing to lose by trying. starting with the basic 3 D , Dead, diseased and damaged. Then any crossing over branches aiming to open up the tree in a goblet shape. Cut back side shouts to shape don't go mad you will get lots of growth with little substance. Water well and feed in spring with potash. You nothing to lose by trying. Forget the painting of cut ends if any one tells you it's way out of date and brings trouble.
> 
> If you want to plant others your right some need others around. Domestic setting in practice some one will have something to pollinate.
> The bees will find them so don't worry too much. Plenty of options if you want to mix the planting up if you keep them or replant add plenty of wildflowers , meadow seed mix are best the more bees the better.



Looking at next door's trees, that is what they did. Whereas "my" trees look like mature trees with strong branches, theirs look .....  silly, with spray of twiggy twig things where they pruned them, just as described above by Tom.


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think cutting them back needs to be done when it isn't in leaf.
> On my ride out today I was thinking about the damson tree by the side of the road . It is nice for a snack on the way out or back about August time . We only had one plum tree in our garden and it produced fruit .



These damsons are so sharp you would need too much sugar to make them palatable, I think. Also there is as much stone as there is fruit.


----------



## tom73 (20 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Looking at next door's trees, that is what they did. Whereas "my" trees look like mature trees with strong branches, theirs look .....  silly, with spray of twiggy twig things where they pruned them.



Go mad and thats what you get be years before they get into fruit. Hence the basic approach with a little thinning and shaping it wont take much to bring them back into usable tree.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> These damsons are so sharp you would need too much sugar to make them palatable, I think. Also there is as much stone as there is fruit.



Are you sure they aren't Sloes ?


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> These damsons are so sharp you would need too much sugar to make them palatable, I think. Also there is as much stone as there is fruit.



Sound more like bullaces to me...


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Are you sure they aren't Sloes ?



Sloes are tiddly and round with a pronounced blue "bloom"

Bullaces are plum-shaped, but a lot smaller and very sour. Their flesh is hard and they're a pain to stone.

Damsons are variable as there are many different varieties. Mine are quite large and have yellow flesh. Some are smaller and have red flesh. But they're OK to stone on the whole, if a bit messy.

Cherry plums are surprisingly sweet. They do tend towards being round rather than plum-shaped. Can either be red or yellow.


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2022)

Might be bullaces then.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Might be bullaces then.



If they're damsons, they will make lovely jam.

If the jam is sour to the point of being inedible, then they're bullaces.

Unless you're a wine maker like my father was, and then they do (apparently) make a nice but rather dry wine.


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> If they're damsons, they will make lovely jam.
> 
> If the jam is sour to the point of being inedible, then they're bullaces.
> 
> Unless you're a wine maker like my father was, and then they do (apparently) make a nice but rather dry wine.



People have made lovely jam with them. One of my neighbours (on the opposite side of the road) used to make it, and then gave me one jar. Another lady had some to make/add to gin.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> On the same vein,it's about rings.Engagement ring,Wedding ring,suffering.But not here in Leeds I might add.



On the same theme. 
I was sitting in my kitchen waiting while my meal cooked and reflected on times past. I always used to sit in the kitchen while my wife did the cooking and we chatted about the day’s events and had a dram or glass of wine. 
Today I reflected that she has now been dead just over 7 years and I still miss her as tears ran down my face as I could still see her there.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Rain overnight, but it's been a lovely sunny if somewhat chilly day here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> All of us overslept, but hey ho, it's Sunday... Popped out to the community orchard for some more of the New Rock Pippins. That'll be the last of them though, most of what's left on the three trees are either too tiddly to bother with or have been pecked / have split thanks to all this rain. As there was no one around, I did shin up into the trees to pick the nice big ones at the top.
> 
> ...



Why would anybody nick a postbox?


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Why would anybody nick a postbox?



Same reason they'd nick copper cabling or lead flashing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Nov 2022)

Homemade beef and ale pie for tea later. Yum


----------



## oldwheels (20 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Same reason they'd nick copper cabling or lead flashing.



I have no idea what postboxes are made of but I would think ferrous. Cast probably valuable. 
There used to be an assumption that lead was very valuable but so far as I remember that was a false impression which caused much damage for little reward. I used a lot of lead at one point making fishing weights and had to be careful where I bought the scrap lead as I did not want any stolen stuff.
Here a metal memorial bench was stolen which was valuable. Must have been a van from off island as it would be quickly seen anywhere local.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I have no idea what postboxes are made of but I would think ferrous. Cast probably valuable.
> There used to be an assumption that lead was very valuable but so far as I remember that was a false impression which caused much damage for little reward. I used a lot of lead at one point making fishing weights and had to be careful where I bought the scrap lead as I did not want any stolen stuff.
> Here a metal memorial bench was stolen which was valuable. Must have been a van from off island as it would be quickly seen anywhere local.



Cast iron, I believe, though apparently some of the newer ones are made from sheet steel.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2022)

@Speicher what ever you do don't loose the tree's , the world needs all the tree's it can get 

Just been told we have a breakfast for tea


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> @Speicher what ever you do don't loose the tree's , the world needs all the tree's it can get
> 
> Just been told we have a breakfast for tea



I think the least spendy and most easy way is to get the trees pruned by someone who knows what they are doing. 

There is no vehicular access to the back garden, unless you have a quad bike. Understandably Mr Farmer does not like heavy vehicles on his land. There is a large parcel of grass (about four yards wide) between the end of my garden and the start of his crops, but he does not like that churned up.


----------



## tom73 (20 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Might be bullaces then.



Sounding like it if the fruit are spherical shape they most likely are if oval they are likely damsons.


----------



## Speicher (20 Nov 2022)

More spherical than oval I think.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Sounding like it if the fruit are spherical shape they most likely are if oval they are likely damsons.



Nope, bullaces are plum-shaped - they are essentially the wild plum, often used as a semi-vigorous rootstock on grafted varieties. I only have about 200 bullace trees as a hedge... 

Damsons it's pot luck as there's loads of different varieties. The ones Waitrose sell are round and have red flesh, but the ones I have in my garden are ovoid and green-fleshed.


----------



## tom73 (20 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Nope, bullaces are plum-shaped - they are essentially the wild plum, often used as a semi-vigorous rootstock on grafted varieties. I only have about 200 bullace trees as a hedge...
> 
> Damsons it's pot luck as there's loads of different varieties. The ones Waitrose sell are round and have red flesh, but the ones I have in my garden are ovoid and green-fleshed.



Very true it can be a bit hit and miss rule of thumb your right they are basically wild plums. 
The history of fruit trees is interesting old catalogues are full of Varieties many long gone but still find a good few.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Very true it can be a bit hit and miss rule of thumb your right they are basically wild plums.
> The history of fruit trees is interesting old catalogues are full of Varieties many long gone but still find a good few.



This is what I love about the community orchard and the abandoned trees by the roadside / in hedgerows that I forage from. The former has loads of local named varieties, some of which date back to the 17th century. Of the latter, goodness knows what they are, but I'll take a tasty apple when I see one. 

I actually think these heritage varieties are far better than the ones most nurseries actually sell - and which aren't always appropriate to the growing conditions here in the UK.

I ran across this website - http://www.bernwodeplants.co.uk/index.htm the other night while looking something up - there's some really interesting articles there, along with a good write up of loads of varieties. There's one tree I forage from that I'd love to know what it is. It's old - the trunk is massive, and has an equally impressive elderberry growing through it - and is growing in the side of a ditch on what used to be common land. The apple is an early variety; red, the skin is rusetted and the flesh is white, firm and rather sweet. They make a lovely crumble or apple cake too...


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

It's time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2022)

I've been awarded a trophy for fourteen years service and posting a load of bullshit hugely witty and informative posts.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> It will be fitted with all the latest safety features . Hans knees and bumps a daisy neck restraints , Air bags and up to date anti fogging / misting visual aids . No glass in the windows ! It will have to have a luxuriously padded interior as it rings like a bell when struck !


How much weight will be going onto the shoulders?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> No longer positive ! Lungs still not upto cycling !



That’s good news and ease back into any exercise as you can manage.


----------



## tom73 (20 Nov 2022)

Well the tin of rice pudding is no more the other one was looking lonely so that’s no more too.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Why would anybody nick a postbox?


Those on a pole are worth around £2,000 upwards. With records of what was where sparse.


----------



## tom73 (20 Nov 2022)

Waiting at the station for Mrs73’s train. A bit like when I walk her to station going home to her mums days after we 1st met. It was bloody cold that time too.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

Had a sandwich stuffed with breaded halloumi thingamywatsists and chutney, along with a nice 

Finally got to the end of the job lot of PG Tips teabags I picked up on YS cos the boxes were squashed, and have now opened a box of Barry's - also acquired on YS. It's deffo more robust than the PG Tips and somewhat more astringent but it's actually quite nice.

Watching a very fine UK Snooker final this evening.


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2022)

I'm wondering what I can do to celebrate my trophy.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Nov 2022)

The patches of blue sky spotted this morning eventually became widespread and we had quite a decent, if a bit breezy day. I managed to get out for a relaxing 50k round trip to Aldi to get some milk, porridge and a couple of bits of food in for work next week and only used 8% of the ebike's battery. 

I think I may put out the wheelie bin ready for emptying tomorrow , even though there's very little in there. It's been a month since it was last done.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had a sandwich stuffed with breaded halloumi thingamywatsists and chutney, along with a nice


Halloumi nuggets? I've got some in my freezer and the freezer needs defrosting before Christmas.

I've just been playing Champions League catch up, not the football version, the UCI track cycling one. I've enjoyed it more than the football.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Halloumi nuggets? I've got some in my freezer and the freezer needs defrosting before Christmas.
> 
> I've just been playing Champions League catch up, not the football version, the UCI track cycling one. I've enjoyed it more than the football.



Fingers. They look rather like fish fingers, but they're not. Very nice in a sandwich.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

I had mine with chutney, but I think they'd be rather nice with cranberry sauce...


----------



## Jenkins (20 Nov 2022)

Wheelie bin moved to the front of the house and while up, I took the opportunity to make a mug of hot chocolate and open a pack of shortbread fingers.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm wondering what I can do to celebrate my trophy.


How about a bike ride, tonight, a mile* for every post made.


*Irish mile of course.


----------



## tom73 (20 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I had mine with chutney, but I think they'd be rather nice with cranberry sauce...



Nice with anything thing that covers up the fact it’s Halloumi


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Nice with anything thing that covers up the fact it’s Halloumi



Oi! I like my squeaky cheese!


----------



## tyred (20 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> How about a bike ride, tonight, a mile* for every post made.
> 
> 
> *Irish mile of course.



Not tonight. I've mislaid my snorkel and flippers


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Not tonight. I've mislaid my snorkel and flippers


T'were only a suggestion.


----------



## tom73 (20 Nov 2022)

Time for  and half of a Yorkshire quarter.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Time for  and half of a Yorkshire quarter.



Does that mean an eighth of the whole thing or a half? Yorkshire maths is complicated.


----------



## tom73 (20 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does that mean an eighth of the whole thing or a half? Yorkshire maths is complicated.



No a half , a Yorkshire quarter is like a bit scone scored into 4 hence quarter.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Nov 2022)

Two down who knows how many more


----------



## Jameshow (20 Nov 2022)

Watching why ships sink - herald of free enterprise...

One of the first news events I remember along with the Falklands.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> No a half , a Yorkshire quarter is like a bit scone scored into 4 hence quarter.



I didn't mention the word scone because it always starts arguments about how they're pronounced. And then we get onto rolls/baps/oven bottoms and we all forget what we were talking about in the first place. Which reminds me, Yorkshire quarters, I don't think I could eat a whole fraction of them.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Walking why ships sink - herald of free enterprise...
> 
> One of the first news events I remember along with the Falklands.....



I sailed that crossing the week before, coming back from half term hols.

Lost a good friend when the Herald went down.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> No a half , a Yorkshire quarter is like a bit scone scored into 4 hence quarter.



Basically, sounds like four standard scones stuck together.


----------



## tom73 (20 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Basically, sounds like four standard scones stuck together.



Oh no no tastes way better than that and looks more rock cake like.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Oh no no tastes way better than that and looks more rock cake like.



Looks like a Bath Bun without the sugar...


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

That was a belting final in this year's UK snooker championship. I really enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Reynard (20 Nov 2022)

Looking out of the window, I can see them doing some kind of inspection on the railway line. There's a yellow two-car thing with lots of very bright lights inching forward verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry sloooooooooooooooowly.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

With a few additional tweaks, I should have a workable template for the upper half of the bodywork for the Higman's cab. And with that, time to tidy up and head off to the Land of Nod.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Nov 2022)

Good morning; back to work today. I have to see what bikes sold over the weekend and then plan the next repairs.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2022)

Well that was easy


----------



## tom73 (21 Nov 2022)

Dog walk this morning had a hoarfrost too. Dog fed now warming up with the 3rd of the day.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Just starting to lighten up outside 
Dry underfoot by the look of it


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> How much weight will be going onto the shoulders?



Apart from the world not much .
I have tried the main helmet on whilst wearing a woolen hat and a bit of padding just to see what it's like and once it's on you don't note the weight . The visor would add a bit more weight . What is very noticeable is how confined and breathless you can feel by just placing the visor up to your face . I need to drill holes into it as there are on the actual ones .
It has got my brain working trying to remember how to do the shaping and figuring out how to construct the pieces.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
It's a pale grey colour sky here and has a chilly nip in the air .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Watching why ships sink - herald of free enterprise...
> 
> One of the first news events I remember along with the Falklands.....



I watched that. Pretty terrifying, with it sinking 90 seconds after that first list. I was shocked at the lack of protocols to ensure the doors were shut.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Nov 2022)

Rain due in couple of hours


----------



## oldwheels (21 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Those on a pole are worth around £2,000 upwards. With records of what was where sparse.



Not for scrap surely?
Must be for resale otherwise but who would use such a thing? There was and probably still is an export market for high end stolen cars but post boxes?


----------



## oldwheels (21 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I didn't mention the word scone because it always starts arguments about how they're pronounced. And then we get onto rolls/baps/oven bottoms and we all forget what we were talking about in the first place. Which reminds me, Yorkshire quarters, I don't think I could eat a whole fraction of them.



We once had to entertain a party of French gastronomic journalists. Somehow after a good lunch lubricated with the best wine and our own make whisky the conversation got on to scones and my wife who was a good baker was asked for her recipe.
What is the French for cream of tartar? Nobody knew and the interpreter with them was of no help either.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Nov 2022)

Still dry but a cold wind and the house temperature has gone down a couple of degrees.
Very red sunrise when I got up so looking a bit ominous.
Nearly every time I look out of my front windows there is a Calmac ferry to be seen and yet the further out islands are constantly complaining about a lack of service.


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2022)

Back in the office for 3 days from tomorrow. I'll be driving though. Does save my lungs, plus my daughter has three late finishes at Uni this week, so I can give her a lift home.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## tom73 (21 Nov 2022)

Called into town it's a bit nithering this morning walking home got close passed by some ageing demented Stirling Moss on a mobility scooter.


----------



## Jameshow (21 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Second cuppa went down well



2x tea 2x coffee here!! 😱😱


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2022)

Coffee 4 next - lubing my knackered throat !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Second cuppa went down well



If you keep doing that we will have to get you a training mug !


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> 2x tea 2x coffee here!! 😱😱



I would be residing in the bathroom by now with 4 drinks


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2022)

Loo roll spindle finally sorted


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2022)

Time for left over lasagna for lunch !


----------



## pawl (21 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Called into town it's a bit nithering this morning walking home got close passed by some ageing demented Stirling Moss on a mobility scooter.



Must have the GTI model


----------



## tom73 (21 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Must have the GTI model



lucky he did not hit to find out got my arm though. best thing was all he said after was "morning"


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Nov 2022)

Been for walk in rain, saw two other people out walking. Now back with hot cup of green tea 🍵


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

Grey, still and surprisingly mild here chez Casa Reynard. Not sure if it's raining right now, though the weather app on my laptop insists that it is.

Slept well, but feel really meh this morning - still coughing and spluttering thanks to this cold. Wasn't Covid, but it wasn't terribly pleasant regardless. Puttered about gently this morning. Cat litter bin in the hallway has been refilled (I need to order a new sack from Zooplus), wood bins have been refilled, I've spread out the New Rock Pippin apples I picked yesterday into cardboard trays, checked the other trays of apples and removed a handful of manky ones, and then went into the garden and picked a basket of Bramleys.

Now watching England v Iran.

Luncheon will be at half time.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

Ooooooooooh, Bukayo Saka has just scored a PEACH!

COYG!!!


----------



## mybike (21 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Waitrose tends to sell various heritage varieties of apple. Most of the others don't - unless they crop up in the bags of wonky fruit or in the very posh range. Russets are not the prettiest of apples, and really, you do have to peel them as the skin's a bit tough.
> 
> I've actually got an Egremont Russet tree in my garden, but it's never done terribly well.



Never had to peel one, and I'm not that keen on skin on anything. It must be the Cambridgeshire climatte.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2022)

Raining here hope it doesn't effect the footballers


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Raining here hope it doesn't effect the footballers



Don't think so, it's now 3-0 to England...


----------



## mybike (21 Nov 2022)

Nice dry walk for Cassie this morning, but cold.
I was planning a wander into town, but got put off by the weather.







Thanks netweather.tv


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Don't think so, it's now 3-0 to England...



Yes but it's not finished yet


----------



## tom73 (21 Nov 2022)

Mrs 73 has a big monthly meeting she always asks me to bake something to take in. Just had message telling me its tomorrow (thanks for the notice ) So panic time a manic cupboard hunt and a few mins later. Dozen mincemeat muffins now baking in the oven.
More brownie point coming my way  Even washed up.


----------



## mybike (21 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Early morning breakfast a let down ran out of porridge so had to make do with instant
> Now wondering if its too early for rice pudding the tin has been temping me since i bought it yesterday.



My wife will insist on heating the tinned rice pudding!


----------



## rockyroller (21 Nov 2022)

short week for us, but hosting a dinner party Thursday. looking forward to the day after, actually


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yes but it's not finished yet



I know...

This is England we're talking about, remember LOL


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee, 4-0!

Bukayo Saka again


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

Oh poo... Spoke too soon... Bang goes the clean sheet.


----------



## mybike (21 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You do know the sun came up a few hours back, no need for lights?



Definite need today.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

T'is now raining and blowing a hoolie here.

But England are now 5-1 up...


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

6-1 to England (Grealish)

Heading to added time at the end of the game now. Be a fair few minutes of Fergie Time though.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

All over... 6-2 to England.

That late penalty for Iran was a fecking farce. Really soft. And a similar offence was waved away for England in the first half. There's no consistency.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

Anyways, I have to pop out for some errands...


----------



## mybike (21 Nov 2022)

Oops, just tried to light the log burner with the vents almost closed!

Another disaster, Dilbert.com is inaccessible, no DNS.


----------



## pawl (21 Nov 2022)

Didn’t realise there is some big football going on


----------



## mybike (21 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Raining here hope it doesn't effect the footballers



Wish it would.


----------



## Gwylan (21 Nov 2022)

Tedium, ennui, Langweile, verveiling. 

To my shame I had to look up The Welsh. 
diflastod 

Still pouring down. 

Tea and a biscuit might help.


----------



## Jameshow (21 Nov 2022)

Got a dicky stomach, must be a subbed 4 day old sandwich I ate last night, or a bug from Pendle hill!!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Nov 2022)

Well that's my working day completed
Still raining


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

Errands have been erranded. Put some fuel in the car while I was out and about and as a result of a trip to Tesco, I now have what I consider to be a suitable quantity of Min Spies.

Now sat by the fire with a  and a chocolate biskit while watching Senegal v Holland.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2022)

The strips of Perspex that the cladders are using to mask the window sills are being blown off the building. Heading rapidly north east. There's a bit of a wind on.


----------



## tom73 (21 Nov 2022)

hovering all done , bed made now for a sandwich and .


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> hovering all done , bedmate now for a sandwich and .



Thats a good trick if you can do it.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> hovering all done , bedmate now for a sandwich and .



Is bedmate like checkmate - but for beds rather than chess?


----------



## oldwheels (21 Nov 2022)

Got the weather forecast all wrong today. Mostly sunny and dry with a brisk very cold wind.
Just did some chores around the house and garden and did not get out on trike as lacking motivation.
Tomorrow the forecast looks less windy and also not so cold but cannot get out early as I have a phone appointment at 1100.


----------



## tom73 (21 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Is bedmate like checkmate - but for beds rather than chess?



 corrected now


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> corrected now



You're still hovering though.

Anti-grav suit?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> You're still hovering though.
> 
> Anti-grav suit?



Nah, flying bedstead....


----------



## woodbutchmaster (21 Nov 2022)

My partner is on the computer chatting to her mother, she is Swedish and obviously so is her mother. I cannot understand a bloody word they are saying. Do l care ? Nope but perhaps l should .....l wonder what they are laughing at ? Oh well l will pour myself another glass of good red Cahors wine and ignore them !


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Nah, flying bedstead....




Ah. The training device for the original LM...


----------



## Jenkins (21 Nov 2022)

What a thoroughly miserable day it's been, which means that I've been able to have quite a productive day.

Out earlyish into town for some decent sausages & eggs from the CoOp for today's tea, home and put the towels in to wash. Then out to weed as much of the border in the front garden as I could manage before the rain hit - in the end the whole lot got done in just over an hour as it's been so wet the weeds were easy to pull up and to turn over the earth. Plenty of worms making the best of the soft ground as well. 
About half past one the rain started and didn't lift off until just before 6 - during this time I popped back into town - this time by car - to pick up a new TV as the screen on my current one has started to show some dark lines and this was followed by a load of ironing of shirts & trousers from Saturday's washing.

Coffee & snacks were not neglected during all the above activities.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Nov 2022)

It also seems that the bad weather put the bin men off as they've not been seen round here today.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Another disaster, Dilbert.com is inaccessible, no DNS.
> 
> View attachment 668766


It was probably the Elbonians getting their revenge. One of the first things I check in the mornings


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2022)

Has anything extra mundane happened? 
I've been a bit busy recently, what with tidying up a 3 drawer filing cabinet and accidentally putting too much vappy milk in my porridge that took ages to stir in!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Nov 2022)

Oh, and Bonnie just sniffed my phone screen and smeared dog-snot all over it...


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

Lovely supper of liver & bacon casserole, mashed potato and braised red cabbage.

The girls had Felix AGAIL with beef & carrots.

Watching USA v Wales.


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of liver & bacon casserole, mashed potato and braised red cabbage.
> 
> The girls had Felix AGAIL with beef & carrots.
> 
> Watching USA v Wales.



I’ve got it on too but after watching injuries in cycling where they get back on the bike all this rolling around in agony for the slightest knock gets on my goat.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I’ve got it on too but after watching injuries in cycling where they get back on the bike all this rolling around in agony for the slightest knock gets on my goat.



That's exactly why I enjoy watching women's football - none of this fannying around auditioning for RADA


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Not for scrap surely?
> Must be for resale otherwise but who would use such a thing? There was and probably still is an export market for high end stolen cars but post boxes?


Check postbox on ebay, the prices will surprise you.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah. The training device for the original LM...


Rolls Royce!


----------



## tyred (21 Nov 2022)

Apparently something called football is happening. I tried to investigate but it is a strange affair. No wheels or engines involved. Just a bag of wind rolling around someone's lawn. Very strange indeed.


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Apparently something called football is happening. I tried to investigate but it is a strange affair. No wheels or engines involved. Just a bag of wind rolling around someone's lawn. Very strange indeed.


Stranger still, they can't pick it up and pass it by hand!


----------



## dave r (21 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Apparently something called football is happening. I tried to investigate but it is a strange affair. No wheels or engines involved. Just a bag of wind rolling around someone's lawn. Very strange indeed.



Yes, my good Lady has been watching it, strange! The ball is an odd shape, I much prefer it when the ball is egg shaped and they can run with it.


----------



## Reynard (21 Nov 2022)

One of my besties is very into rugby, while I much prefer my football.

She and I refer to our sports as men playing with round balls and men playing with funny-shaped balls.


----------



## tyred (21 Nov 2022)

Windows is configuring updates and is 53% completed. 😴


----------



## classic33 (21 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Windows is configuring updates and is 53% completed. 😴


If it's the works computer let it do it in works time, not your time..


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Nov 2022)

Draw with Wales.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2022)

Off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2022)

Good morning. The washing machine is cleaning work clothes.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. The washing machine is cleaning work clothes.



Hope you don't need them for today?


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Nov 2022)

☔ 🐶 💦


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2022)

It's actually not raining further along the A45 at the moment 
First cuppa going down well


----------



## Jameshow (22 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> One of my besties is very into rugby, while I much prefer my football.
> 
> She and I refer to our sports as men playing with round balls and men playing with funny-shaped balls.



Just remember to check them, that's all I'll say ..!


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2022)

Back to the office today. Two weeks after turning positive.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2022)

Feathered friends have been fed
Next job is to check the furry ones


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Nov 2022)

Fingers crossed 🤞 I've got rid of Ratty McRatface from the garden and the meece infestation in my lesser shed. 🤞


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2022)

Morning.
It is sunny with cloud here this morning . Dry at the moment but the ground is wet. We had torrential rain yesterday afternoon .
I made a couple more decorations for the Christmas tree yesterday , another Seahorse and a Skate . I'm trying to make a Longhorn cow at the moment .


----------



## oldwheels (22 Nov 2022)

Clear sky this morning so cold at 0.2C when I got up with not much wind.
Need to wait in for a phone call at 1100 but mebbe get out on trike after.
Not seen a clear sky for weeks but tomorrow and onwards back to rain.
Very strange dreams these past nights. Last night I seemed to be a new student in a strange town which bears no resemblance to anywhere I can think of. There was a caravan site and many of the Caravan Club members were leaving due to this influx of hundreds of new students.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Nov 2022)

Oh! I forgot that I also made a Great Bustard .


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. The washing machine is cleaning work clothes.


They'll never be dry in time.


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Draw with Wales.



Is that an art class?


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2022)

Nice morning. Enjoyed my walk whilst pondering how long these roadworks take. Is it one of these things done over several generations like building a cathedral?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2022)

The site foreman has just gone through the whole range of his cursing vocabulary. While carrying things back to where they should have been stowed before last night's wind.


----------



## fossyant (22 Nov 2022)

An hour to crawl into work in the car. Pah.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2022)

*Second cuppa going south *


----------



## rockyroller (22 Nov 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> My partner is on the computer chatting to her mother, she is Swedish and obviously so is her mother. I cannot understand a bloody word they are saying. Do l care ? Nope but perhaps l should .....l wonder what they are laughing at ? Oh well l will pour myself another glass of good red Cahors wine and ignore them !



a Swedish woman broke my heart, about 12 years ago. sounds like you've got the tiger by the tail. cheers!


----------



## rockyroller (22 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Has anything extra mundane happened?



took a Tylenol PM last night before bed. worked quite well


----------



## rockyroller (22 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The site foreman has just gone through the whole range of his cursing vocabulary. While carrying things back to where they should have been stowed before last night's wind.



classic


----------



## rockyroller (22 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Nice morning. Enjoyed my walk whilst pondering how long these roadworks take. Is it one of these things done over several generations like building a cathedral?



Rome wasn't built in a day, eh?


----------



## rockyroller (22 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. The washing machine is cleaning work clothes.



sounds like you wash them separately from other clothes. I do as well


----------



## mybike (22 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The strips of Perspex that the cladders are using to mask the window sills are being blown off the building. Heading rapidly north east. There's a bit of a wind on.



At one point yesterday we seemed to be in the middle of a low, the wind kept changing direction & the rain kept falling. Some flooding at the bottom of the garden but not sufficient to get the pump out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2022)

Ooh, scaffolding has started to come down!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2022)

And the hosepipe ban has just ended!


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2022)

Grey, relatively mild and quite still here chez Casa Reynard, but it's very squelchy underfoot. Looks like we got a whole load of rain overnight on top of what was dumped on this corner of East Cambs yesterday afternoon.

Slept really well, but feel somewhat meh. Still coughing and spluttering and my sinuses are bunged. But no matter, needed to take advantage of the break in the weather to do some more lumberjilling. A dead oak has been felled and the decent bits cut into three foot lengths and brought in to use for firewood. And two large branches off an ash tree have received the same treatment. I will saw all that into logs later this afternoon. Some of the stuff is a good seven or eight inches in diameter so will also require splitting.

I have watched Argentina v KSA (brilliant match for the neutral) and I've just tuned into Denmark v Tunisia.

Almost time for luncheon.


----------



## mybike (22 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Stranger still, they can't pick it up and pass it by hand!



Give my dog a chance & she'd be on that ball like a shot.


----------



## mybike (22 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Windows is configuring updates and is 53% completed. 😴



Advantage of Linux is that it does it in the background, like now.


----------



## mybike (22 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Draw with Wales.



It's a bit big to draw with, you could draw on it.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2022)

Lunchtime stroll completed
And it's not raining


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Advantage of Linux is that it does it in the background, like now.



I did use Linux years ago but nowadays don't really have the time or inclination to bother installing different operating systems. Modern versions of Windows are much better than they used to be too.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Hope you don't need them for today?



I have enough to rotate, much to the relief of my colleagues I expect.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2022)

Had two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with chicken liver pate, the other with emmentaler cheese, plus a pear, two tangerines and two 

Then spent an hour sawing, chopping and stacking logs in the garage. The ash is good to go, but the oak needs to dry out, so that's all gone into a separate case.

Now sitting back working on the Higman model and watching Poland v Mexico.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2022)

We won't be having those chicken portions for tea then


----------



## oldwheels (22 Nov 2022)

Waited until 1130 for my phone call which never came so phoned the surgery. 
"Two emergencies this morning and they are running very late but you are next in line".
Half hour later phoned again and suggested a reschedule as I had to get out before the sun got too low as it made the road dangerous. Result was they would phone after 2.30pm which did happen at 3.00pm.
Bloods more or less ok but only just so keep taking the tablets.
While annoying it was all done pleasantly as I always find the surgery very pleasant and helpful. Pity they did not phone me and tell me there was not going to be a 1100 phone call tho'.
If I had an emergency I would not complain about getting attention so I see no point in getting annoyed.

Temp 5.1C when I was out for my trike run and ice by the roadside but with a very old pair of sheepskin gloves my fingers did not get cold for a change.
Snow on the very tops on hills to the north but nothing visible from my house.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2022)

Still 0-0 between Mexico and Poland. Deep into "fergie time"


----------



## Jameshow (22 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Still 0-0 between Mexico and Poland. Deep into "fergie time"



Fergie time? 

Alex?? Why?


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Fergie time?
> 
> Alex?? Why?



It's the term that stuck years ago now, for added time that's excessive. If memory serves, Man Utd won that particular game where the monniker took hold with a goal scored after the referee should have blown the whistle for full time and didn't.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

And it's time for France v Austraila


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Stranger still, they can't pick it up and pass it by hand!



It is a curious phenomenon. The people involved seem to think it's important, or at least they shout a lot as if they think it's important.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It is a curious phenomenon. The people involved seem to think it's important, or at least they shout a lot as if they think it's important.


They seem to shout a lot about anything they never thought of doing first.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> classic
> View attachment 668836


Daft ‘apeth, nowt to do with me!


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2022)

I've made a big pot of vegetable soup.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> They seem to shout a lot about anything they never thought of doing first.



Maybe we should try announcing other things in life the same way, for example when saying something like this:



tyred said:


> I've made a big pot of vegetable soup.



You could celebrate by running around the kitchen with your shirt over your head and shouting a lot*

Imagine the way this would liven up the end of a bike ride; as you ride the last few metres to your home you shout "I cycled to Teeeeeeeeeeeeescooooooooooooo!!! Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!", repeating a few times as this is obviously an important part of the experience.

*_Probably "Ow... Which daft B*gg*r left that chair there?."_


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe we should try announcing other things in life the same way, for example when saying something like this:
> 
> 
> You could celebrate by running around the kitchen with your shirt over your head and shouting a lot*
> ...


That first one could ending disaster as he runs into something, with the pot of soup going everywhere but into his bowl.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe we should try announcing other things in life the same way, for example when saying something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tend to celebrate those mundane moments by singing the Hallelujah Chorus very, very badly. 

Anyways, 's almost half time. Will put supper in the poppity ping.


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2022)

It occurred to me earlier that one of the benefits of working from home is not having to listen to people talking endlessly about this thing called football.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> It occurred to me earlier that one of the benefits of working from home is not having to listen to people talking endlessly about this thing called football.


Or "your team" at work being given a team which you then have to support until they get knocked out.

Made a full size Swedish flag when we were given them in the draw in 2002. The only team to have an actual flag to hand, decorating their pod.


----------



## Jameshow (22 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe we should try announcing other things in life the same way, for example when saying something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever your on I want some!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> That first one could ending disaster as he runs into something, with the pot of soup going everywhere but into his bowl.



Honestly, you always see the potential negatives...


----------



## Jameshow (22 Nov 2022)

Dad's taxi to Halifax. 

T5 in garage so having to take the camper!


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Or "your team" at work being given a team which you then have to support until they get knocked out.
> 
> Made a full size Swedish flag when we were given them in the draw in 2002. The only team to have an actual flag to hand, decorating their pod.



I don't know why but that reminds me of the time in high school when I resolved the problem of being the smallest person by automatically throwing the ball to whoever was nearest. My sports teacher went pink bananas.

"Idiot! He's on the other team!"

I decided this was not the time to explain that I didn't care as long as I wasn't tackled to the ground and jumped on by three people all bigger than me; especially as it was a basketball game.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Dad's taxi to Halifax.
> 
> T5 in garage so having to take the camper!


A629?


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't know why but that reminds me of the time in high school when I resolved the problem of being the smallest person by automatically throwing the ball to whoever was nearest. My sports teacher went pink bananas.
> 
> "Idiot! He's on the other team!"
> 
> I decided this was not the time to explain that I didn't care as long as I wasn't tackled to the ground and jumped on by three people all bigger than me; especially as it was a basketball game.


If you bounced it off the floor you might get a pass. Or as I did more often than not, the person receiving the pass missed it and caught it in the face.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2022)

How many variations of kitchen unit hinges are there


----------



## Jameshow (22 Nov 2022)

No bradford to brighouse... 30mph two roadies were having too much fun riding down into brig at 40mph!!


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> No bradford to brighouse... 30mph two roadies were having too much* fun riding down into brig at 40mph!! *


Used to do that, on a mountain bike.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Honestly, you always see the potential negatives...


He'd have no soup though!


----------



## Gwylan (22 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> An hour to crawl into work in the car. Pah.



Give up the work is an option!


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> How many variations of kitten unit hinges are there


Depends, Reverse Bevel Hinges, Flush or Full Inset Hinges, or Surface Mount Hinges.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2022)

Chicken liver & bacon casserole for supper, with mashed potato and buttered savoy cabbage.

It's 4-1 to France.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't know why but that reminds me of the time in high school when I resolved the problem of being the smallest person by automatically throwing the ball to whoever was nearest. My sports teacher went pink bananas.
> 
> "Idiot! He's on the other team!"
> 
> I decided this was not the time to explain that I didn't care as long as I wasn't tackled to the ground and jumped on by three people all bigger than me; especially as it was a basketball game.



As a bit of a shortarse, I found stepping on toes very effective. I loved getting stuck in during PE, mainly because I could legitimately make life uncomfortable for the girls who used to bully me.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> How many variations of kitten unit hinges are there





classic33 said:


> Depends, Reverse Bevel Hinges, Flush or Full Inset Hinges, or Surface Mount Hinges.



You have some strange kittens in your area.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> How many variations of kitten unit hinges are there



Hmmm, longhair? Shorthair? Tabby? Black & white? Tortoiseshell?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> As a bit of a shortarse, I found stepping on toes very effective. I loved getting stuck in during PE, mainly because I could legitimately make life uncomfortable for the girls who used to bully me.



Less effective with football, basketball, and rugby I suspect, partly because they had a lot more upper body strength but also because of the nature of the sports.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> You have some strange kittens in your area.


Some don't even require hinges!


----------



## Jenkins (22 Nov 2022)

The council have finally emptied my wheelie bin - 24 hours late.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Less effective with football, basketball, and rugby I suspect, partly because they had a lot more upper body strength but also because of the nature of the sports.



Oh, we played basketball at school, and there was a lunchtime football club. I assure you, toe stepping and well-sharpened elbows really do work. An elbow in the t*ts is equally as effective as a knee in the 'nads. 

I also took up fencing - admittedly to get out of swimming, which I hated - but again, there was the bonus of thwacking someone quite legitimately with three feet or so of steel.


----------



## tyred (22 Nov 2022)

Eighteen miles completed on the single speed. Nice moonlit night for a cycle.


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Eighteen miles completed on the single speed. Nice moonlit night for a cycle.


You in County Mayo?


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2022)

Various iterations of templates have led to some suitable parts that I can start putting together. Having to make these two sections of bodywork using the same method as the lower half of the cab sides. Namely building up the curves required from smaller pieces.

First step - bonding the frame to the wire sections.


----------



## Reynard (22 Nov 2022)

Half the wire on each piece is bonded in. Need to wait for the glue to dry.

Trimmed my fingernails earlier, and now I'm struggling to pick up my metal ruler.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2022)

The furry girls are reminding me that it's bed time.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2022)

Good morning.

Currently dealing with the German Bread Conundrum. The loaf is the traditional shape; how many small end pieces equal one normal sized slice?


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, we played basketball at school, and there was a lunchtime football club. I assure you, toe stepping and well-sharpened elbows really do work. An elbow in the t*ts is equally as effective as a knee in the 'nads.
> 
> I also took up fencing - admittedly to get out of swimming, which I hated - but again, there was the bonus of thwacking someone quite legitimately with three feet or so of steel.



I didn't have the physique for it. I concentrated on being wherever the ball wasn't at any given time. I became pretty effective in this.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2022)

Morning all 
Still dark outside


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2022)

Morning .
Yippee! More rain ! . Georgie has just come in soaking wet . At least he won't need a drink for a while as he washes himself dry .


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Nov 2022)

Just back from a walk in the rain with my dogs. "Thinks" why don't l get rid of them and get a cat.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Looks dry at the moment here 
Hump day already


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Just back from a walk in the rain with my dogs. "Thinks" why don't l get rid of them and get a cat.



Yes! You don't have to go out with them if they want to get wet !


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2022)

It's Black Bin day today and it's raining here, too ☔


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2022)

I was watching ITV breakfast this morning and they were talking about NHS dentists not performing tooth extractions . I would have thought that by now that they would have come up with a way to place small explosive charges around the tooth and detonate it from the safety of a protective screen once they have left the room . Just like they do when you have an X ray.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2022)

He's only gone back out and in again !


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2022)

Wet wet wet.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2022)

Which numpty said it wasn't raining here earlier? 

Well it is now


----------



## Low Gear Guy (23 Nov 2022)

Living the life of luxury in modern Britain. My hotel breakfast includes eggs.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (23 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! You don't have to go out with them if they want to get wet !



Only problem for me is that l am no cat lover !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2022)

I can see some blue sky .


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Only problem for me is that l am no cat lover !



I don't like dogs !


----------



## Jenkins (23 Nov 2022)

It's not raining here. Yet. 
Very windy and my legs are complaining about the headwind along the seafront from the ride to work. Last working day of the week which is a good thing as I've only just got enough coffee here to last me until the end of the day.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> If you bounced it off the floor you might get a pass. Or as I did more often than not, the person receiving the pass missed it and caught it in the face.



I remember when at school I was often basketball captain and when the ball was thrown up to start I mostly managed to get it and then "accidentally" caught the opposing captain's nose just enough to make him back off to let me pass it quickly. Worked a treat.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Nov 2022)

What a contrast from yesterday. Rain is battering my front windows driven by a very brisk wind.
That was forecast and why despite the obstacles I needed to get out for a trike run yesterday.
Rain seems to feature in the forecast for the rest of this month.

The mention of liking or not liking cats reminds me that when we had visitors in the house who did not like cats our two always made a bee line for them and jumped on to their laps.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Just back from a walk in the rain with my dogs. "Thinks"* why don't l get rid of them and get a cat*.



Because then you'd have a cat.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I remember when at school I was often basketball captain and when the ball was thrown up to start I mostly managed to get it and then "accidentally" caught the opposing captain's nose just enough to make him back off to let me pass it quickly. Worked a treat.



This requires energy expenditure, which in turn assumes you care enough to actually get the ball in the first place. If the ball was thrown up to start I'd take a step back from it. 

In basketball this was at least partly on the basis that I was never going to get the ball near the net anyway, I may as well have thrown a ball at the moon for all the good it would do.


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I don't like dogs !



Nor me, I'm not keen on cats either.


----------



## tyred (23 Nov 2022)

Monthly change all my work passwords time


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2022)

Still ☔ ☔ ☔ 
Bin's have bin emptied.


----------



## tyred (23 Nov 2022)

It doesn't accept password1234 or 11111111 for some reason!


----------



## Gwylan (23 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The council have finally emptied my wheelie bin - 24 hours late.



Shock horror. Hold the front page!


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Monthly change all my work passwords time



When I was transport manager for Sainsbury's, we have many different systems to operate that required password changes at varying timespans. Monthly, 4 weekly, bi-monthly, 6 monthly.. It drove us round the bend!!


----------



## Jameshow (23 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> When I was transport manager for Sainsbury's, we have many different systems to operate that required password changes at varying timespans. Monthly, 4 weekly, bi-monthly, 6 monthly.. It drove us round the bend!!



Was the same at Waitrose the Citrix system was a belly ache! 

Having to get a manager to reset your password was a pain!!


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2022)

Strike action at Uni tomorrow, both academic and admin unions. Bit pointless as we can't afford the pay demands, like everywhere else. The economy is in tatters. Going to be crossing the pickets as I can't afford to throw away a number of days pay.


----------



## Jameshow (23 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Strike action at Uni tomorrow, both academic and admin unions. Bit pointless as we can't afford the pay demands, like everywhere else. The economy is in tatters. Going to be crossing the pickets as I can't afford to throw away a number of days pay.



Should just have a across board pay rise of 5% anyone who thinks they need more should be told to do one!


----------



## tom73 (23 Nov 2022)

Still afford a posh car with personal number plates for the high up to be driven about in.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> This requires energy expenditure, which in turn assumes you care enough to actually get the ball in the first place. If the ball was thrown up to start I'd take a step back from it.
> 
> In basketball this was at least partly on the basis that I was never going to get the ball near the net anyway, I may as well have thrown a ball at the moon for all the good it would do.



I would have been early/mid teens then and had a team strategy. I just got the ball to somebody who was good at getting it in the net first shot. That was their whole job on the team to hang around near the net and wait for the ball. Worked every time.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2022)

We have clear blue skies
Second cuppa went down well


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I don't like dogs !



I don't like Mondays 
But that's a whole different song


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2022)

Freezer surprise for lunch. Sausage, mash and veg ! And brown sauce.


----------



## tom73 (23 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Freezer surprise for lunch. Sausage, mash and veg ! And brown sauce.



Food from the god's.


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2022)

Looks like the Rail Strike has made up a decision. I've two Christmas meals/drinks of 14th and 15th December. Looks like there will be a rail strike on the 14th, so I will confirm I'm not going - it's only a Department meal. The one on the 15th is with some old colleagues so fortunately I'll be able to get the train in. It's in the afternoon, so gives me plenty of opportunity to get home even if a few trains get cancelled.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2022)

Mum to GP, back to hers to find someone collapsed in the lift entrance, possibly post-stroke in the lift. The scheme manager left last week and the replacement is not yet in place so I had to deal with the ambulance calling and the rudimentary questions the ambulance service prompted me to ask, not that I got much sense from the guy. Time for brunch in front of the football.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2022)

Sunny with a brisk breeze here chez Casa Reynard, though it poured it down earlier.

Slept well, but feel meh. This bug I picked up a fortnight ago is taking its own sweet time to booger off. Still really chesty and my sinuses aren't happy. Have had a quiet morning, but I have made a big pot of cauliflower & potato soup. Currently watching Germany v Japan.

There may be a spot of jam making this afternoon as I've some Bramleys that need using.

Almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't have the physique for it. I concentrated on being wherever the ball wasn't at any given time. I became pretty effective in this.



Neither did I, but I enjoyed getting stuck in.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Just back from a walk in the rain with my dogs. "Thinks" why don't l get rid of them and get a cat.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> View attachment 668942



Oi... I resemble that pic!! 😂


----------



## pawl (23 Nov 2022)

That was quick.Renewed my driving license last Friday.Came today.😊😊😊


----------



## rockyroller (23 Nov 2022)

the turkey is in the brine!


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2022)

Just been in a 'Team Meeting' - no-one sat near me - Covid keeps on giving !  PS I'm negative but still sound rough


----------



## postman (23 Nov 2022)

mrs P is on the War path.Energy company are trying to up our payments by £45 a month very soon.She got either a text or a letter.Now knowhere on this message does it say we are £483 in credit,they have this money,so by the time the new payments begin we will add anothe £260 to the credit.So that is over £700 of our money in their accounts making intrest for them Friday is going to be meltdown day,she is ready she is refusing to agree to the increase and wants the money already in credit refunding,the phone is going to be red hot you do not cross mrs P you do not.


----------



## tom73 (23 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Just been in a 'Team Meeting' - no-one sat near me - Covid keeps on giving !  PS I'm negative but still sound rough



Nothing like being a valued member of the team.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Some don't even require hinges!



Not only strange, but unhinged kittens.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not only strange, but unhinged kittens.


Highly unhinged in some cases!


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2022)

Meteorologists have in the past 24 hours sounded alarm bells after the emergence of a synoptic pattern suggesting a major freeze carrying up to four inches of snow is about to hit the UK.


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Meteorologists have in the past 24 hours sounded alarm bells after the emergence of a synoptic pattern suggesting a major freeze carrying up to four inches of snow is about to hit the UK.



Whoooo.

PS have you been reading the Daily Express ?


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> mrs P is on the War path.Energy company are trying to up our payments by £45 a month very soon.She got either a text or a letter.Now knowhere on this message does it say we are £483 in credit,they have this money,so by the time the new payments begin we will add anothe £260 to the credit.So that is over £700 of our money in their accounts making intrest for them Friday is going to be meltdown day,she is ready she is refusing to agree to the increase and wants the money already in credit refunding,the phone is going to be red hot you do not cross mrs P you do not.



We're with Octopus, formerly Co-op, and it's all online app & emails. We're a fair bit in credit, too, so I lowered my payment amount to see how fast this credit drops once the heating is on a bit more. If it gets nearer to £zero, I'll up the amount accordingly. 
The app is very good and shows bills, payments & amount in their bank.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I would have been early/mid teens then and had a team strategy. I just got the ball to somebody who was good at getting it in the net first shot. That was their whole job on the team to hang around near the net and wait for the ball. Worked every time.



I remember you saying this, and a very good strategy it was too, not only for your team but also the individuals concerned.

Alas, in my school such levels of thinking were a bit beyond most of my "colleagues", or the teachers come to that. Both saw sports as a sort of survival of the fittest that would weed out the weaker kids, and the most in depth strategy of the keenies was "get ball, beat up other team" while my sports teachers were mostly bullies with a degree who thought belittling people was teaching.

The only game I was remotely good at was hockey, because that required speed, not mass, and also because I had a weapon: people learned very quickly to get out of the way when I had the ball. We didn't play it often. Looking back it was possibly because we played on concrete and it hurt the teachers knuckles.


----------



## Speicher (23 Nov 2022)

A question for the chefs on here.

Someone has asked me to try out their spice blends. She has asked me to follow the recipe exactly.

Okay... the instructions are clear and straight forward. However one uses Pork Belly, and when I asked her if I could substitute pork chops or fillet, she said "No!" Eek, looking at pork belly on Asda's website, it looks very fatty.  I am not keen on fatty meat of any description. 

Can I substitute some other form of pork? Or cut out the fatty bits? Or should I just use pork fillet, and tell her the truth. The pork belly is boiled for an hour before adding it to the spices etc, to make an aromatic mild curry dish.

The other one she has asked me to try out is Butter Chicken. This uses, amongst other things, cream, but I am prepared to add a tiny bit of cream, and use the rest on puddings. Cream, double, clotted, or single is not something I usually buy.

Edited to add: The recipe says "four long strips of belly pork"


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Nov 2022)

My favourite birthday card of the day. 😁


----------



## Illaveago (23 Nov 2022)

I have been working on an aluminium mudguard extension for my bike. In between showers. I've been working outside as there's no room in my garage especially now that I have squeezed another bike in there .
The mudguard extension is needed as I got wet riding my bike last time . The bike has mudguards but the rear one has a section broken off , hence the need for an extension .


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Whoooo.
> 
> PS have you been reading the Daily Express ?


Came up on MSN. Didn't realise it were in a paper as well.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I did use Linux years ago but nowadays don't really have the time or inclination to bother installing different operating systems. Modern versions of Windows are much better than they used to be too.



I simply don't use Windows anymore.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2022)

Had a sausage & mustard sandwich for luncheon, along with a pear, a tangerine, an apple and two 

Fruit is now cooking to make jam. When it's cooked, I shall wang in the sugar.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> A question for the chefs on here.
> 
> Someone has asked me to try out their spice blends. She has asked me to follow the recipe exactly.
> 
> ...



I like pork belly, but I use it to make rilettes.

Wouldn't use fillet, as it has no fat and will end up tough. I'd suggest using pork shoulder instead. It's not fatty like belly, but what fat there is, is marbled in the meat. That effectively makes it self-basting and keeps the meat nice and moist.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> My favourite birthday card of the day. 😁
> View attachment 668963



Cake Day @oldwheels ?


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> I simply don't use Windows anymore.


Doors were always easier, and it didn't look as odd.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Half the wire on each piece is bonded in. Need to wait for the glue to dry.
> 
> Trimmed my fingernails earlier, and now I'm struggling to pick up my metal ruler.



Always used to be careful about trimming finger nails. I had to pick up far too many small screws & other parts that required a minimum length.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't have the physique for it. I concentrated on being wherever the ball wasn't at any given time. I became pretty effective in this.



I concur, by far the best method. Alternatively stand in one place & don't move, they soon learn to avoid you.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Always used to be careful about trimming finger nails. I had to pick up far too many small screws & other parts that required a minimum length.



Failing that, a magnetic screwdriver 

But yeah, know what you mean when using sewing pins.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> I concur, by far the best method. Alternatively stand in one place & don't move, they soon learn to avoid you.



Works if you have the mass. For me that would be like a skier standing in front of an avalanche.

Oh, and in cricket/rounders, just as long as you are in the opposite direction to where the batsman will be hitting the ball, and a good long way away.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> It doesn't accept password1234 or 11111111 for some reason!



Try monkey.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> When I was transport manager for Sainsbury's, we have many different systems to operate that required password changes at varying timespans. Monthly, 4 weekly, bi-monthly, 6 monthly.. It drove us round the bend!!



These days the advice is, don't change your password unless you have reason to think it compromised & use a password manager set to at least 15 characters of all types such as 'xZO0^#2PAgwo15@'


----------



## Moon bunny (23 Nov 2022)

I will become a full time Yorkist “soon”.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> View attachment 668942



Or get a dog who doesn't like the rain.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Meteorologists have in the past 24 hours sounded alarm bells after the emergence of a synoptic pattern suggesting a major freeze carrying up to four inches of snow is about to hit the UK.



We had a synoptic at work, lots of lights on it & when something went wrong they would flash. Provided the computer hadn't crashed.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> A question for the chefs on here.
> 
> Someone has asked me to try out their spice blends. She has asked me to follow the recipe exactly.
> 
> ...



Would you not be able to skim off the fat after boiling?


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Works if you have the mass. For me that would be like a skier standing in front of an avalanche.
> 
> Oh, and in cricket/rounders, just as long as you are in the opposite direction to where the batsman will be hitting the ball, and a good long way away.



As far as cricket was concerned, I was placed where the ball was unlikely to go.


----------



## mybike (23 Nov 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I will become a full time Yorkist “soon”.



Not a Yorkie?


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Or get a dog who doesn't like the rain.



But you still have to do the "poo bag dangle" though...


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2022)

On granddaughter duties


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> These days the advice is, don't change your password unless you have reason to think it compromised & use a password manager set to at least 15 characters of all types such as 'xZO0^#2PAgwo15@'



If I hadn't of changed them I would have been locked out! 
My personal passwords, however, are changed at my whim.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> But you still have to do the "poo bag dangle" though...



Or 'Organic hand warmers' as I prefer to call them 😉


----------



## oldwheels (23 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cake Day @oldwheels ?



Afraid not for me and my two wheel days are over so only on three nowadays.


----------



## dave r (23 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> I simply don't use Windows anymore.



I've been on Linux for over 10 years and haven't used windows since I retired in 2015.


----------



## Speicher (23 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Would you not be able to skim off the fat after boiling?



I hadn't thought about that, thank you.


----------



## fossyant (23 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Came up on MSN. Didn't realise it were in a paper as well.



It wasn't, but the Express is always about Weather-mageddon !


----------



## oldwheels (23 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Always used to be careful about trimming finger nails. I had to pick up far too many small screws & other parts that required a minimum length.



I used to have knitting machine parts with tiny screws and if one dropped it was a problem. Nobody was allowed to move unless on hands and knees with a torch head down and arse up looking for it as tiny screws could travel a surprising distance from dropping point. It must have looked a bit strange to anybody coming into the workshop to see nothing but backsides.
A touch of grease on the end of a finger usually worked to pick the bits up.


----------



## tyred (23 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> My favourite birthday card of the day. 😁
> View attachment 668963



Happy birthday


----------



## tyred (23 Nov 2022)

They're putting up the Bah! Humbug! decorations in town.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Nov 2022)

Poured rain most of the day but now less wind.
There is a thin skin of snow on the highest Mull top I can see but nothing on Morvern where high tops can be seen in the distance.
I will not attempt the Gaelic name which is about a sentence long.

Had a quick sortie out to get my bin out for tomorrow’s lift.
DIL phoned. Son is doing an extra couple of weeks in Taiwan as a favour for his relief worker to build up brownie points in case he needs to have extra time himself in the future.
Perhaps they think I am getting a bit poorly.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Nov 2022)

Fish and chips and beer in a few minutes


----------



## DCLane (23 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Strike action at Uni tomorrow, both academic and admin unions. Bit pointless as we can't afford the pay demands, like everywhere else. The economy is in tatters. Going to be crossing the pickets as I can't afford to throw away a number of days pay.





Jameshow said:


> Should just have a across board pay rise of 5% anyone who thinks they need more should be told to do one!


My university is doing the same, as they all are this time. I need a break - no time off allowed in semester - so am treating it as three switch-off days. However, I spent part of Saturday doing the work I won't get paid for in preparation for later weeks, which I would have done on Friday.

And yes, I think it'll end up at an agreed 5% raise after a pile of kerfuffle.

Tomorrow I'm off out on the bike, Friday is with son no. 1 and next Wednesday I'm visiting son no. 2 and my dad whilst my mum has her first palliative radiotherapy session.

Note that the last two strikes I either wasn't in the union or sneaked round the picket line when they weren't looking. This time I simply need a few days off.


----------



## Jameshow (23 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Meteorologists have in the past 24 hours sounded alarm bells after the emergence of a synoptic pattern suggesting a major freeze carrying up to four inches of snow is about to hit the UK.



Really? 

BBC well behind the game .?


----------



## pawl (23 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Or 'Organic hand warmers' as I prefer to call them 😉



Err


----------



## colly (23 Nov 2022)

Kit Kats..........................WHAT have they done to them ? F*** me I just had a finger off a bar and one thing I can say is.............

it is NOT Kit Kat.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Really?
> 
> BBC well behind the game .?


One way to find out. No snow* in the UK by the end of this week, blame me!

*The forecast 4" will probably Bea covering of snow in London, that is just about covering the pavements.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> Kit Kats..........................WHAT have they done to them ? F*** me I just had a finger off a bar and one thing I can say is.............
> 
> it is NOT Kit Kat.


Have a word with @Illaveago, he's had similar issues with them.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Err


Don't think too long. You might not like the thoughts that enter your head.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2022)

Bitsas supper tonight. All the leftovers have been eaten. 

The girls had Felix AGAIL with trout & green beans.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> This requires energy expenditure, which in turn assumes you care enough to actually get the ball in the first place. If the ball was thrown up to start I'd take a step back from it.
> 
> In basketball this was at least partly on the basis that I was never going to get the ball near the net anyway, *I may as well have thrown a ball at the moon for all the good it would do.*


Be a decent shot if you made it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Fish and chips and beer in a few minutes



That was my meal of choice too. And the fridge salad compartment is fully stocked with beer.


----------



## Jameshow (23 Nov 2022)

Iv


Reynard said:


> Bitsas supper tonight. All the leftovers have been eaten.
> 
> The girls had Felix AGAIL with trout & green beans.



I've been carb loading for a imaginary race! 

Just teaten second tea of meatballs just because it was reheated and would go in the bin! Not started on the chocolate or wine!! 

Blame the world cup!! 

What's with the Belgian masks??


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I will become a full time Yorkist “soon”.


Impossible!
Were you born within either the old Ridings Borders, pre April Fools Day 1974, or within the new Yorkshire Borders of post April Fools Day 1974?


----------



## Jenkins (23 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> My favourite birthday card of the day. 😁
> View attachment 668963


In that case - Hippy Birthday.


----------



## Hebe (23 Nov 2022)

Hello 👋 All sorts of busy going on here. However in the spirit of remembering what’s really important in the mundane news world, I have put the green bin out.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Nov 2022)

All set for another trip to Leeds. Taking a train that leaves here at 09:30 gets me there 2 hours earlier than taking the one that leaves here at 10:30 due to the connecting trains at Ipswich. I may not even have to get off the train as sometimes the local train then becomes the cross country one.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2022)

Green recycling bin is kerbside


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> Hello 👋 All sorts of busy going on here. However in the spirit of remembering what’s really important in the mundane news world, I have put the green bin out.



Put mine (green garden waste wheelie bin) out too. No black bag though, there's barely anything in there.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> All set for another trip to Leeds. Taking a train that leaves here at 09:30 gets me there 2 hours earlier than taking the one that leaves here at 10:30 due to the connecting trains at Ipswich. I may not even have to get off the train as sometimes the local train then becomes the cross country one.


.
Well, just so you can't complain when you get here. Daily temperature for the next two days is set to be around the 4°- 6° mark. This doesn't take into account the expected windchill.


----------



## Gwylan (23 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> Hello 👋 All sorts of busy going on here. However in the spirit of remembering what’s really important in the mundane news world, I have put the green bin out.



Fine, keep focussed on the big issues


----------



## Gwylan (23 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, we played basketball at school, and there was a lunchtime football club. I assure you, toe stepping and well-sharpened elbows really do work. An elbow in the t*ts is equally as effective as a knee in the 'nads.
> 
> I also took up fencing - admittedly to get out of swimming, which I hated - but again, there was the bonus of thwacking someone quite legitimately with three feet or so of steel.



God, school sports. How I hated it. 
I was the last one to be chosen for cricket and basketball. Catching dyspraxia. Known as kack handed in those days.
But rugby was another matter altogether. A lethal second row.

But athletics I could make a difference, I was a middle distance performer with strong performance in the high and long jump.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2022)

Currently a warm and balmy 9C, so I grilled outdoors and made hamburgers from some buffalo meat, an old favorite in this area. A lady I work with also gave me two pounds of deer meat today, because her deep freezers were full.


----------



## Reynard (23 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Currently a warm and balmy 9C, so I grilled outdoors and made hamburgers from some buffalo meat, an old favorite in this area. A lady I work with also gave me two pounds of deer meat today, because her deep freezers were full.



Ooooh, lucky you! That venison will make a nice casserole at some point I'm sure, slow cooked with onions and root veg, and maybe a glug of red wine...


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Nov 2022)

We get a lot of venison in this area, both imported red deer(sold in supermarkets) from New Zealand, as well as the white-tail, which are about half the size of a Dexter cow in these parts, and are plentiful. Some white-tail, or Virginia deer, can get up to 300 pounds. The deer are so plentiful there are gun hunting season, bow and arrow season, youth season, and I think a black-powder historic musket season. I like venison, but I have to eat it myself, because no one else around me likes game.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2022)

Also, I do not have to eat domestic turkey for thanks-giving, we had that meal last night. Only a small breast of turkey, so no leftovers.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> We get a lot of venison in this area, both imported red deer(sold in supermarkets) from New Zealand, as well as the white-tail, which are about half the size of a Dexter cow in these parts, and are plentiful. Some white-tail, or Virginia deer, can get up to 300 pounds. The deer are so plentiful there are gun hunting season, bow and arrow season, youth season, and I think a black-powder historic musket season. I like venison, but I have to eat it myself, because no one else around me likes game.



Makes me wish I'm not this side of the pond.

Wish I could do something about the little sods who decimate my roses and my parsley...


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2022)

Waiting for some glue to dry...


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2022)

Time to finish my tea, tidy up the dining room table, bank the fire for the night and toddle off up the wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2022)

I'm on a course about how to drive trucks today.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (24 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Because then you'd have a cat.



How true, how on earth did l think that a cat could replace my two dogs ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> Kit Kats..........................WHAT have they done to them ? F*** me I just had a finger off a bar and one thing I can say is.............
> 
> it is NOT Kit Kat.



I had some a while ago !  
I find that the real ones are still in aluminium foil .


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2022)

Looks like clear skies and dry outside here


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2022)

Morning .
The sky here is a funny dull yellow colour !


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm on a course about how to drive trucks today.



Is a practical or classroom based ?


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2022)

If the football players can't wear rainbow coloured arm bands at the World Cup. Why don't they wear bands with pictures of Zippy , Bungle and George instead ?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2022)

Well first cuppa went down well
Works phone is pinging away already


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2022)

We have a viewing on an old school house on Saturday...........


https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/690131525757062/


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Is a practical or classroom based ?



Classroom Zzzzzzzzz


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Classroom Zzzzzzzzz



I feel your pain


----------



## Jameshow (24 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm on a course about how to drive trucks today.



Newbie or CPC?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
Bright clear blue skies ideal day for a ride, shame about work


----------



## oldwheels (24 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Makes me wish I'm not this side of the pond.
> 
> Wish I could do something about the little sods who decimate my roses and my parsley...



My veg garden when it existed had 6ft high fencing all round and a secure and high gate. The red deer tried to push bits over but never succeeded.


----------



## DCLane (24 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Classroom Zzzzzzzzz





biggs682 said:


> I feel your pain



Oi !!! 

Some of us try to make classroom-based stuff more exciting. Or I would be doing if I wasn't on strike today. I spend days/nights/weekends crafting creative learning materials, which must be decent-ish as I see colleagues using them for years afterwards once I've passed the modules onto new people. And students like what I do, not just in-class but comments I get years later.

Oh, and you lot buy the stuff my graduates market to you 😊

Mind you, it'd probably not beat driving a dumper truck round outside. But there's Diggerland for that


----------



## oldwheels (24 Nov 2022)

Currently dry but sky was a bit red when I got up. 
This misled me the other day and it turned out nice in the end but that is not going to happen today. Winds forecast to be in the high 40's mph.
In winter we do get some spectacular sunrises here but this I suppose compensates for missing out on sunsets which we would have to travel west to see.
The first house we lived in when we came here never got any sun from November till February being shadowed by a hill behind.
My car would be covered in ice outside but people a couple of hundred yards away would be walking about outside in shirt sleeves.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And the fridge salad compartment is fully stocked with beer.



Noooooo, beer should be served at room temperature


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> Oh, and you lot buy the stuff my graduates market to you



You’re not selling it to us


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Noooooo, beer should be served at room temperature



Cellar temperature is fine for cask. But I don't have a cellar. What I do have is a very warm flat. I'm not going to drink Bock and Sticke beer at over 20C.


----------



## tyred (24 Nov 2022)

Horrible dreich morning but I managed to get my walk in between the showers. 

One of life's simple pleasures is putting on nice warm socks straight from the radiator


----------



## fossyant (24 Nov 2022)

Busy picket lines today. I'm in trying to plug a massive hole in the Faculty budget as we've not recruited enough students to target ! Folk were emailing me last night, so I've replied, but they have all have auto replies - 'we are on strike'. Hopefully will be quiet on the emails today and tomorrow.

Time for another brew.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time to finish my tea, tidy up the dining room table, *bank the fire for the night* and toddle off up the wooden hill.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx


Worth that much!
In a fireproof safe I'll assume.


----------



## Gwylan (24 Nov 2022)

Some rodent has dined on Vanessa's wiring. Result is she's feeling a bit flat.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cellar temperature is fine for cask. But I don't have a cellar. What I do have is a very warm flat. I'm not going to drink Bock and Sticke beer at over 20C.



Why is your flat so warm, over a bakery?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Why is your flat so warm, over a bakery?



The hot water boilers in all the flats are unlagged. I've raised this as an issue. As the room heating is included in the rent tenants don't end up with excessive bills but the cheapness does seem to lead to wastefulness. And there will be a hike in the heating part of the rent when the council's gas contract comes up for renewal.


----------



## DCLane (24 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Busy picket lines today. I'm in trying to plug a massive hole in the Faculty budget as we've not recruited enough students to target ! Folk were emailing me last night, so I've replied, but they have all have auto replies - 'we are on strike'. Hopefully will be quiet on the emails today and tomorrow.
> 
> Time for another brew.


My subject area's the reverse; far more students recruited than planned. We're having to find new people to cover the additional classes. One reason I shattered at the moment is from doing additional sessions to cover the gaps, but that has a subsequent effect next semester as I'm nearly up to my annual capacity.


----------



## DCLane (24 Nov 2022)

Just won an auction for a bike with a £225 bid. Seller gets in contact and wants £695 instead.

Erm ... no.


----------



## tom73 (24 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> Oi !!!
> 
> Some of us try to make classroom-based stuff more exciting. Or I would be doing if I wasn't on strike today. I spend days/nights/weekends crafting creative learning materials, which must be decent-ish as I see colleagues using them for years afterwards once I've passed the modules onto new people. And students like what I do, not just in-class but comments I get years later.
> 
> ...



You have to admit a hell of a lot of spoon feeding happens in teaching not inc the total parrot training that schools churn out.
Planning stuff in ways that engage, thinking up ideas and making stuff is what makes teaching fun. Luckily I did my training in a place that dares to be different at the partner uni it was just about the next set of teacher clones.


----------



## DCLane (24 Nov 2022)

@tom73 - I agree with you. Spoon-feeding and giving 'easy' grades doesn't help anyone. That's why a part of what I do is working with others to enhance their teaching practice.


----------



## tom73 (24 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> @tom73 - I agree with you. Spoon-feeding and giving 'easy' grades doesn't help anyone. That's why a part of what I do is working with others to enhance their teaching practice.



Community of Praxis so often over looked or ignored a founding stone of any good practice.


----------



## DCLane (24 Nov 2022)

@tom73 - agreed again. But then I'm a practitioner academic rather than a research-based one who is more interested in their latest publication than the students.

Most of what I do is applied learning, connecting with real clients where possible so there's benefit inside and outside the classroom session, and I treat the lectures/seminars as facilitating learning amongst future professionals rather than as students. To me that changes the context from a teacher/pupil classroom in a higher education setting.

Many of my colleagues are similar, however we've a few who don't seem to go beyond research-first or a teacher-to-pupil approach.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Nov 2022)

I'm watching the BBC News at One .... have the clocks changed again?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Newbie or CPC?



CPC for the umpteenth time...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'm watching the BBC News at One .... have the clocks changed again?



Watch it on iPlayer to completely blow your mind.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2022)

Been for another ride, for a couple of hours. Post Covid status is so far, so good..


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Horrible dreich morning but I managed to get my walk in between the showers.
> 
> One of life's simple pleasures is putting on nice warm socks straight from the radiator



Radiator warmed pants are good as well


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2022)

The rain is tipping down here and running down the windows like a stream .

I also have a Georgie going to sleep on my legs .


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2022)

Mild, blustery and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, watched Switzerland v Cameroon while doing various bits, and then filled up all the wood bins in the house. I have to take the parental unit erranding this afternoon.

Am down to my last can of baked beans, but I seem to have accumulated about ten cans of garden peas.

Anyways, time for luncheon.


----------



## simongt (24 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Gitanes


Ahh, I mind of them well.  My favorite smoke back in t'day when I did. Packed it in back in 1987.
The advantage of Gitanes was that, being strong tasting, when it came to 'flashing the ash' at teabreaks, only the occasional brave sould would be tempted - !  Result being that although Gitanes were more expensive; 29p. vs. 26p. for Embassy, each packet lasted longer - !


----------



## Gwylan (24 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Some rodent has dined on Vanessa's wiring. Result is she's feeling a bit flat.



An update. Also had a go at nibbling the seatbelts. Front driver has to be replaced. 
Now sprayed with anti marmot spray. Left over from an incident in Belgium. Suppose it might works for rats or mink or whatever. 

Replacing the seat belt will be another matter. 
Positive was I cycled there and back. Obliged to stop in the pub for lunch. 
Some good came out of it all. 

No rain, jolly cold and very windy.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> .
> Well, just so you can't complain when you get here. Daily temperature for the next two days is set to be around the 4°- 6° mark. This doesn't take into account the expected windchill.



Not worried about the wind, I've had to take shelter in a pub as it's raining. Heavily. Again.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Nov 2022)

And now the sun's out and I can see a rainbow over the cranes.


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> If I hadn't of changed them I would have been locked out!
> My personal passwords, however, are changed at my whim.



Sounds like an old, probably insecure system.


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Or 'Organic hand warmers' as I prefer to call them 😉



My dog did 3 or 4 dollops this morning without breaking pace, totally unpickupable. But following them was a large cold one. I made the effort & then did my civic duty & picked up the cold one.


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I used to have knitting machine parts with tiny screws and if one dropped it was a problem. Nobody was allowed to move unless on hands and knees with a torch head down and arse up looking for it as tiny screws could travel a surprising distance from dropping point. It must have looked a bit strange to anybody coming into the workshop to see nothing but backsides.
> A touch of grease on the end of a finger usually worked to pick the bits up.



An excellent reason to keep the floor clean, so you can see the *!**!.


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> God, school sports. How I hated it.
> I was the last one to be chosen for cricket and basketball. Catching dyspraxia. Known as kack handed in those days.



Seems there's a few of us.



Gwylan said:


> But rugby was another matter altogether. A lethal second row.
> 
> But athletics I could make a difference, I was a middle distance performer with strong performance in the high and long jump.



I had the weight to make a decent back, but I wasn't great & we didn't play that much. Athletics I was useless at. What a shame we never did cycling as a sport.


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Looks like clear skies and dry outside here



It was here, then I decided to go into town:noah:


----------



## postman (24 Nov 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Been for another ride, for a couple of hours. Post Covid status is so far, so good..
> 
> View attachment 669021


my word i bet that was nice,i love being outside on my own what a view.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Seems there's a few of us.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the weight to make a decent back, but I wasn't great & we didn't play that much. Athletics I was useless at. What a shame we never did cycling as a sport.



I got through the entire school system refusing to do sport point blank. Never had the remotest interest in any sport to this day. Cycling has always been transport for me.


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> Oi !!!
> 
> Some of us try to make classroom-based stuff more exciting. Or I would be doing if I wasn't on strike today. I spend days/nights/weekends crafting creative learning materials, which must be decent-ish as I see colleagues using them for years afterwards once I've passed the modules onto new people. And students like what I do, not just in-class but comments I get years later.
> 
> ...



I must admit, watching the kids come out of school today, I thought back to how much I've enjoyed training courses in the past. I think the Business Analysis one was the best.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> And now the sun's out and I can see a rainbow over the cranes.


Head to the end on your left, there lies the pot of gold!


----------



## mybike (24 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Horrible dreich morning but I managed to get my walk in between the showers.
> 
> One of life's simple pleasures is putting on nice warm socks straight from the radiator



I don't know why you couldn't have kept the rain. Passing it on was most unfair.


----------



## postman (24 Nov 2022)

mrs P has had her head shaved by a proper hairdresser,he comes here as he packed in working out of a salon.Anyway our son shaved her head for charity and it looked good.Well today done correctly it looks superb.Well done mrs P.


----------



## Gwylan (24 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Seems there's a few of us.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the weight to make a decent back, but I wasn't great & we didn't play that much. Athletics I was useless at. What a shame we never did cycling as a sport.



Yes. But in my case they were probably afraid they would not see us again.


----------



## postman (24 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I got through the entire school system refusing to do sport point blank. Never had the remotest interest in any sport to this day. Cycling has always been transport for me.


how did you manage that,we were not allowed to argue,1963-66.Our sports teachers were bullies and physcos.People still talk about them.


----------



## Gwylan (24 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> An update. Also had a go at nibbling the seatbelts. Front driver has to be replaced.
> Now sprayed with anti marmot spray. Left over from an incident in Belgium. Suppose it might works for rats or mink or whatever.
> 
> Replacing the seat belt will be another matter.
> ...



Reading it like is to think Obi-wan was it writing, no?


----------



## Gwylan (24 Nov 2022)

Waiting for a phone call. It's late and I have stuff to put off.


----------



## Gwylan (24 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> how did you manage that,we were not allowed to argue,1963-66.Our sports teachers were bullies and phycos.People still talk about them.



We had corners where convention let you lurk to avoid a lesson. The 6th form library became a refuge when you survived long enough.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> my word i bet that was nice,i love being outside on my own what a view.



It was, lovely and peaceful, with sun making an appearance. It’s now raining again.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> how did you manage that,we were not allowed to argue,1963-66.Our sports teachers were bullies and phycos.People still talk about them.



I literally just never showed up for sports lessons. Loved other subjects though.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Nov 2022)

Well.. I survived 👍


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> We had corners where convention let you lurk to avoid a lesson. The 6th form library became a refuge when you survived long enough.



I was excellent at being invisible.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2022)

Erranding done.

Now sat down with a  and a chocolate biskit while watching Portugal v Ghana.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2022)

Oh, I had two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with ham & mustard, and the other with emmentaler cheese, plus a pear, an apple and a tangerine and two 

The girls shared my ham and my cheese.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2022)

Well that was a manic day


----------



## oldwheels (24 Nov 2022)

simongt said:


> Ahh, I mind of them well.  My favorite smoke back in t'day when I did. Packed it in back in 1987.
> The advantage of Gitanes was that, being strong tasting, when it came to 'flashing the ash' at teabreaks, only the occasional brave sould would be tempted - !  Result being that although Gitanes were more expensive; 29p. vs. 26p. for Embassy, each packet lasted longer - !



We also had Disque Blue but cannot remember if these were got in UK or Continental Europe


----------



## Jameshow (24 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> Oi !!!
> 
> Some of us try to make classroom-based stuff more exciting. Or I would be doing if I wasn't on strike today. I spend days/nights/weekends crafting creative learning materials, which must be decent-ish as I see colleagues using them for years afterwards once I've passed the modules onto new people. And students like what I do, not just in-class but comments I get years later.
> 
> ...



Do we have a marketing guru in out midst! 

We should don out sandals and smocks, mount our brooks saddles - carradice - galaxy and sling our jam sandwiches and rock cakes at the purveyors of di2 and disc brakes!!


----------



## Jenkins (24 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Head to the end on your left, there lies the pot of gold!


More like part of the University and the A58(M) & A64(M) inner ring road.


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> More like part of the University and the A58(M) & A64(M) inner ring road.


"Hell's Mouth"!


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and cook a quick supper and watch Brazil v Serbia


----------



## Illaveago (24 Nov 2022)

I forgot to mention that the last time I went out on my bike I turned down Easton Lane which has now been turned into a cycle road with bollards and signs excluding motor vehicles . As I was cycling along I heard the sound of a car behind me . I carried on cycling and a Citroen City Car overtook me !  It was a horrible boxy looking thing not much wider than two cycles side by side .


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I forgot to mention that the last time I went out on my bike I turned down Easton Lane which has now been turned into a cycle road with bollards and signs excluding motor vehicles . As I was cycling along I heard the sound of a car behind me . I carried on cycling and a Citroen City Car overtook me !  It was a horrible boxy looking thing not much wider than two cycles side by side .


Bollards!

How'd it fit between them?


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bollards!
> 
> How'd it fit between them?



I bet it's like the Knight Bus


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2022)

Cauliflower soup, then a jacket potato with beans and coleslaw for supper.


----------



## Jameshow (24 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cauliflower soup, then a jacket potato with beans and coleslaw for supper.



Lasagne here with garlic bread. 

Better with fresh bread stick or sourdough though!


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Lasagne here with garlic bread.
> 
> Better with fresh bread stick or sourdough though!



Mmmmm, I love garlic bread. Make my own, though.


----------



## gbb (24 Nov 2022)

Howler today.
Finished work, 15.30. Drove 15 miles home, started hammering it down with rain in the last 3 miles. Leant over to get my mobile.....errr, wtf !!!
No phone, must have left it at work...nooooo.
Now its absolutely bucketing it down, worst I've seen for years, back on the A1M to work, visibility is shocking, its 20 to 30 mph max on a 4 lane motorway.
Got to work, phone on my bench, drove home in reasonable conditions.
Got home at 17.00.
Out to the hospital at 18.00
Back home at 19.45.

Life is just too busy


----------



## Hebe (24 Nov 2022)

Empty milk bottles are out, as is the blue bin. Friday tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2022)

Hebe said:


> Empty milk bottles are out, as is the blue bin.* Friday tomorrow*


You're certain about that?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2022)

Why is Beverley so far away


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why is Beverley so far away


It's only 65 miles!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's only 65 miles!



Double that for me


----------



## Hebe (24 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're certain about that?



Oh yes.


----------



## Jameshow (24 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why is Beverley so far away



Just don't turn left, there are devils to the east of you!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Nov 2022)

Spent most of my day padding about buildings, only one fellow beside we security folk there, due to Thanks-giving. only one grocery open today, luckily my usual store. Beef lo Mein for supper, we had the big Thanks-giving dinner Tuesday. Rainy off and on, but 8C so nice for here this time of year.


----------



## Reynard (24 Nov 2022)

Finished the "making" of the upper bodywork sections for the Higman's cab. Just need to smooth off the corners with a bit of filler, and then cover each piece with its final paper skin to hide all the seams.

It's a big thing, because barring the roof (the last piece to be made) and a few other minor details inside the cab, that's all the parts made for the top half of the car.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2022)

Time for a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2022)

And I'm heading off to the Land of Nod via the intermediate stations of Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2022)

It's Friday


----------



## tom73 (25 Nov 2022)

You can't educate some folk hit ignore me thinks.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why is Beverley so far away



Which of the sisters did you hope to meet there?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Which of the sisters did you hope to meet there?



The one called Pete actually strange enough


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Nose is running well i think i have a cold 
Only arthur a day for me work wise


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bollards!
> 
> How'd it fit between them?



It must be narrow enough and the bollards too far apart . The other end of the lane has to be open to allow farm vehicles access to the fields but I can't remember seeing it as I cycled down the lane . I think the person used the lane as a quiet short cut .


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bollards!
> 
> How'd it fit between them?



I presume it's this one https://www.citroen.co.uk/ami


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2022)

Sky looks blue and cloudless from where i am


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2022)

Morning . 
Clear sky here. The Sun has yet to rise .


----------



## tom73 (25 Nov 2022)

Still looking Black Over Bill's Mother's


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I presume it's this one https://www.citroen.co.uk/ami



Yes! That's the one . It was all grey .

28 mph ! I bet the traffic on the A4 were glad it took the back lanes. There would have been a traffic jam a mile long behind it as there aren't too many places where you could overtake safely.


----------



## tom73 (25 Nov 2022)

Nothing like a laugh to start the day thanks daily hate.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2022)

I was just listening to some nurses talking about their strike action on the TV a few minutes ago .
I have used their services a lot over the years with my health problems .
The way I see it is that their pay has reduced over the years. A lot of the nurses are tired and have left from exhaustion or gone for better paid jobs . The NHS has a limited budget but if they don't retain their staff they will end up paying more for less staff by employing agency staff.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2022)

Garden birds have been fed


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! That's the one . It was all grey .
> 
> 28 mph ! I bet the traffic on the A4 were glad it took the back lanes. There would have been a traffic jam a mile long behind it as there aren't too many places where you could overtake safely.



Ideal city car shame it's a Citroen though


----------



## woodbutchmaster (25 Nov 2022)

Sending a bike frame to the Republic of Ireland today.....always "amusing" trying to explain to French post office employee that it is N. Ireland which is no longer in the EU whereas the Republic of Ireland most definitely is. ( They like to show me a map of the island to prove their point) ho - hum !


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2022)

Just thinking about the nurses and the time I spent in hospital brought back memories of one of the symptoms I was experiencing. I used to feel fine and would have chats with other patients up to a point where I would feel totally drained and would return to my bed . They tried to take blood samples when this happened but they couldn't access a vein at the time . Once I had rested I would return to normal and they could take a blood sample which would show nothing .
I find that this can happen to a lesser effect now as I can see the symptoms coming on and ease off . I have found that long conversations can bring on an attack . It could be a good reason for me not to join her choir group .
It's strange as cycling doesn't bring on the same symptoms even though a fast pace can leave me out of breath .


----------



## tom73 (25 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was just listening to some nurses talking about their strike action on the TV a few minutes ago .
> I have used their services a lot over the years with my health problems .
> The way I see it is that their pay has reduced over the years. A lot of the nurses are tired and have left from exhaustion or gone for better paid jobs . The NHS has a limited budget but if they don't retain their staff they will end up paying more for less staff by employing agency staff.





Or as Mrs 73 has put it "we've had enough" sadly she never got a say, she's one of 100K members who the RCN see as lesser members.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Nov 2022)

Another depressing day with rain and high winds. Noticeably darker as well than it was at the same time yesterday.
Ferries are disrupted today partly by weather all up the west coast in this area.
We used to be able to understand the timetables to the extent that you could easily memorise the times. Now it is too complicated as there are 3 different timetables with different times and even in one period they are not consistent.
Before considering travel you have to consult a calendar and then check possible ferry sailings.


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Yes! That's the one . It was all grey .
> 
> 28 mph ! I bet the traffic on the A4 were glad it took the back lanes. There would have been a traffic jam a mile long behind it as there aren't too many places where you could overtake safely.



My average speed to work in a car is sub 10 mph ! Only issue would be the motorway for 2 miles ! The road is further.


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2022)

Certainly getting nippy. Had to put the oil radiator on in the conservatory - seems to run at 850w, 1100w or 2000w. I'll keep chilly and run it on the lowest !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2022)

This bin picked a bad time to escape, you can see its frustration at the very end.

View: https://twitter.com/NoContextBrits/status/1595897752189296642


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## DCLane (25 Nov 2022)

In Lincoln visiting son no. 1. on day 2 of the UCU strike, only I'd agreed a WhatsApp PDR with someone who'll not re-schedule if I don't do today.

So I'm treating it as a 'chat'


----------



## pawl (25 Nov 2022)

Fortnightly visit to Stoke Walked along canal towpath to the old Jules brewery two coffees.Two Cokes £10 50 
On into Stone for lunch at Witherspoons Four meals with drinks £35.00
Then to Trentham Gardens for a look round The prices for Xmas decorations are eye watering expensive. A small packet of Stollen squares dressed up in fancy Xmas rapping £4.00

On too the cafe,Decided i fancied a custard tart Stuff that at£4.00.
Two teas.Two cokes and four small fancy cakes £ 27.00

Which was best for value Has to be The Spoons.👍👍👍


----------



## Gwylan (25 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It's Friday



The questions do get harder!


----------



## Gwylan (25 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Fortnightly visit to Stoke Walked along canal towpath to the old Jules brewery two coffees.Two Cokes £10 50
> On into Stone for lunch at Witherspoons Four meals with drinks £35.00
> Then to Trentham Gardens for a look round The prices for Xmas decorations are eye watering expensive. A small packet of Stollen squares dressed up in fancy Xmas rapping £4.00
> 
> ...



(Sadly), Spoons are good junction of value and quality.

Have removed "sadly" because the company has a choice to be what it is. I have a choice to decide where I spend my money.

.


----------



## Speicher (25 Nov 2022)

oh dear oh dear


----------



## DCLane (25 Nov 2022)

PDR colleague didn't engage and they'd insisted on this morning.

They owe me £1.50 in parking fees


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> how did you manage that,we were not allowed to argue,1963-66.Our sports teachers were bullies and physcos.People still talk about them.



I used to write my own sick notes to get out of PE as I hated things like football and all the bullying that went along with PE class. 

Dear Sir, Tyred will be unable to take part in football today due to <pass medical dictionary and insert suitable imaginary illness>. 

Thank you, 

Mammy Tyred. 

I'm surprised I'm still alive considering how many illnesses I had as teenager


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2022)

That's my working week finished ☺️☺️


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> But rugby was another matter altogether. A lethal second row.



Rugby is tribal warfare with a ball. Being the smallest I was supposed to be the delightfully named "hooker". I very quickly realised that this was a silly idea and I couldn't catch the ball even if I wanted to, and there would have to be changes if I wanted any shins by the time I was 16. 

Then they announced that anyone stupid enough to forget their studded shoes wouldn't be allowed in the scrum.

Problem solved.


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2022)

I will be going to get the first part of my dental insert treatment done at 2pm

No local dentist does this so have had to travel to Sligo. I came early to fit in a bit of a coastal hike while I am here

When I was driving here earlier, I was thinking on the time I was cycle touring around Strandhill and the old woman I met at the sea front in the Toyota Starlet who was sitting with her budgies which she brought to the sea front every morning to sit them on the sea wall for a while as apparently they liked it. I was wondering was she still alive. 

I haven't seen her but I see a Toyota Yaris parked at the seafront with a birdcage sitting on the passenger seat so I assume she is still with us but has updated her Toyota for a younger model


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I used to write my own sick notes to get out of PE as I hated things like football and all the bullying that went along with PE class.
> 
> Dear Sir, Tyred will be unable to take part in football today due to <pass medical dictionary and insert suitable imaginary illness>.
> 
> ...



I like that: they can't argue without admitting they have no idea what it means. 

By the way, in one of the great ironies of life, the local primary school had a brilliant Art/sports teacher who made creative sports times which the kids loved. Now Younger Son wants to be a sports teacher at secondary school level.


----------



## pawl (25 Nov 2022)

Winter heating money arrived into my account this morning


----------



## mybike (25 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I literally just never showed up for sports lessons. Loved other subjects though.



You seriously cannot do that at a boarding school. It's like you learn to like to eat everything, 'cos there is no alternative.



tyred said:


> I used to write my own sick notes to get out of PE as I hated things like football and all the bullying that went along with PE class.
> 
> Dear Sir, Tyred will be unable to take part in football today due to <pass medical dictionary and insert suitable imaginary illness>.
> 
> ...



52ew5se, n6t *6ss5b3e.

or rather

Likewise, not possible.



Andy in Germany said:


> Rugby is tribal warfare with a ball. Being the smallest I was supposed to be the delightfully named "hooker". I very quickly realised that this was a silly idea and I couldn't catch the ball even if I wanted to, and there would have to be changes if I wanted any shins by the time I was 16.
> 
> Then they announced that anyone stupid enough to forget their studded shoes wouldn't be allowed in the scrum.
> 
> Problem solved.



Pretty difficult to do when you live there anyway.


----------



## mybike (25 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why is Beverley so far away



She pedals fast.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Nov 2022)

I get a phone call from a Cardiff number about once a month. Nobody ever there and I just block the number and delete it but no idea if it is the same number again even tho’ blocked.
I used to have a problem getting calls going to a staff member in a Carehome. Transpired that she had got a new phone and transposed the last two numbers which happened to turn it into my number. Had a few interesting conversations until I persuaded one caller to get her sorted out. 
On wrong numbers my workshop often got transatlantic calls to a local very upmarket B&B with a number where the last two numbers were transposed again. Had a few interesting and friendly conversations there also with Americans who obviously had no concern about cost.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

Feety uppy time ... I love lazy Fridays


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2022)

Bright and sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but with a brisk and chilly breeze.

Slept well, but feeling achey, bloated and grumpy. Done a load of laundry this morning and caught up with a bunch of stuff that needed doing. Now sat watching a bit of Qatar v Senegal.

Oh, and I put a new battery in my electronic kitchen scales.

Nearing half time, whereupon I shall have some luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and I put a new battery in my electronic kitchen scales.


was going to say what were you thinking, but then realized they are probably for food, not people


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Now sat watching a bit of Qatar v Senegal.



Quite enjoying it myself and getting in the mood for our big game later.
Watched Wales earlier, feel sorry for the fans who I know were expecting a half decent result.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Nov 2022)

eyes are red, bloodshot & 1 is puffy, guess I need a professional opinion


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> was going to say what were you thinking, but then realized they are probably for food, not people



Yep, for food. I have two old-fashioned balance scales as well, one imperial, one metric, but they're not great for weighing small quantities.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Quite enjoying it myself and getting in the mood for our big game later.
> Watched Wales earlier, feel sorry for the fans who I know were expecting a half decent result.



Wales rather shot themselves in the foot. I think 0-0 would have been a fair result, but Wayne Hennessy, what WAS he thinking... 

This game is a bit like an early rounds FA Cup tie. Not brilliant technically, but rather entertaining.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> but rather entertaining



I think the hosts are already gone ... with null points. Can see the Dutch scoring for fun ... shame really?


----------



## Jameshow (25 Nov 2022)

Welding done on Santa sleigh Mot issued!!

Had to keep the reindeer up the field in case of methane explosions!


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2022)

I am incaPUSSitated.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I am incaPUSSitated.



I kicked my two fluffy ferrets out of the front room, one is stalking a wood pigeon in the garden, other is fast asleep on the stairs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2022)

I've just done a major clean up of my inbox by deleting everything that says ''Black Friday.''


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just done a major clean up of my inbox by deleting everything that says ''Black Friday.''



Yes, Black Friday, what a bore ... tired of hearing about it! A lovely present from our Stateside cousins? Hope we get our revenge later


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2022)

Daughter got scammed this week. She purchased a 'used' Nintendo Switch via Vinted and what turned up yesterday was a 'random' dog collar. She reported it, and vinted have banned the user and are refunding her montey. She's sold a few things herself on the platform.

She really want's a Switch for Xmas, so I've managed to get a new one via Asda for a reasonable discount. She'll use any Xmas money to get the games !


----------



## tom73 (25 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> Daughter got scammed this week. She purchased a 'used' Nintendo Switch via Vinted and what turned up yesterday was a 'random' dog collar. She reported it, and vinted have banned the user and are refunding her montey. She's sold a few things herself on the platform.
> 
> She really want's a Switch for Xmas, so I've managed to get a new one via Asda for a reasonable discount. She'll use any Xmas money to get the games !



Thats bad nice to see Vinted sorted it we've used it a lot without issues. Did they sort it quickly without any issues ? 
Shame you've come off a bit lighter though


----------



## Illaveago (25 Nov 2022)

We have just come back from the REME Museum at RAF Lyneham. We had a nice time listening to the guide talking about the museum and then wandering round looking at the exhibits. There were more exhibits than I imagined . I was very interested in looking at the 2 tanks especially the Churchill . It was interesting to see that it had sprockets front and rear , most tanks have an idler or plain roller at one end . I was curious in seeing how they tightened the track , a bit like a bike chain but on a large scale!  Removing links would also be a tad more difficult !


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Thats bad nice to see Vinted sorted it we've used it a lot without issues. Did they sort it quickly without any issues ?
> Shame you've come off a bit lighter though



She emailed, and within the hour they agreed to refund her, even though the auto response said upto 48 hours - I'm a lot lighter, hey ho.

My son was scammed by a buyer on ebay recently for a car part. Listed it as part only, and not with wires - clearly stated. Buyer then raises dispute part had no wires (it was clear in the advert). He refunded but the buyer never sent to part back - ebay refused to help, and all my son could do is post a negative review. He's now only cash on collection !


----------



## Gwylan (25 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> eyes are red, bloodshot & 1 is puffy, guess I need a professional opinion



Draughty keyholes?


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2022)

@Reynard Felix AGAIL is £31-£32 on Amazon and Paws at the moment for 120 packs. Just ordered 3 boxes (360 packs) from Paws


----------



## colly (25 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Draughty keyholes?



It's not catching so no masks, (gimp or otherwise) needed.


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2022)

Op completed. Didn't take very long at all and so far, nowhere near as bad as having the tooth out in the first place. Prescription collected for antibiotics, painkillers and mouthwash. 

Going to make the most of the remaining daylight while I'm here and explore a bit. 

I walked past an apartment block called Waverley Court so it seems Sir Walter Scott's fame had made it this far!


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2022)

I'm parked beside a MKIII Golf which seems to be about 95% body filler and Hammerite.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Nov 2022)

Lovely day


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> @Reynard Felix AGAIL is £31-£32 on Amazon and Paws at the moment for 120 packs. Just ordered 3 boxes (360 packs) from Paws



That's good! I've seen it 5 quid for 12


----------



## dave r (25 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm parked beside a MKIII Golf which seems to be about 95% body filler and Hammerite.



I worked with someone years ago who's ancient Singer had bodywork that was patched up with pea and bean cans plus filler, they reckoned the wings were about ninety percent cans


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2022)

Had two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with ham & mustard, one with emmentaler cheese, plus an apple, a pear, a minneola and two 

Then put in a stint turning wood into logs with the chain saw and stacking them up along the fence.

Now sat down watching Holland v Ecuador.


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2022)

fossyant said:


> @Reynard Felix AGAIL is £31-£32 on Amazon and Paws at the moment for 120 packs. Just ordered 3 boxes (360 packs) from Paws



I'll have a looksy. I think it's still £13 for a box of 40 in Tesco right now.

Problem with the jumbo boxes, is that with only two cats, they get bored of it very quickly. And a box of 12 pouches lasts a week as the girls have dry down all the time.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Nov 2022)

I'm thinking home made pizza for my evening meal today.


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2022)

'Twas a lovely evening for a coastal perambulation and I managed to avoid walking into the path of aircraft


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Nov 2022)

One hell of a name for a church!


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> One hell of a name for a church!



It is an Anglisation of Cill Easpaig Brón, which means 'The Church of Bishop Brón. '

Cill is church or monastic cell.


----------



## Gwylan (25 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I'm thinking home made pizza for my evening meal today.



That was my lunch


----------



## colly (25 Nov 2022)

I've finished my dinner. A large fish from the chip shop. 
SO large in fact no chips are needed.
Gluten free batter too, which is crisper and more delicate than usual batter.

As Peter Kay might say:

'It's a taste sensation. It's the future'


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> I've finished my dinner. A large fish from the chip shop.
> SO large in fact no chips are needed.
> Gluten free batter too, which is crisper and more delicate than usual batter.
> 
> ...



We had fish and chips split between the two of us at lunch. One of the local chippies still does relatively big fish. The other does much smaller fish for the same price.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> It is an Anglisation of Cill Easpaig Brón, which means 'The Church of Bishop Brón. '
> 
> Cill is church or monastic cell.



Try saying this one after a few beers


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

And another ...


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2022)

I'm just reading my list of post surgery dos and don'ts and it says I'm to avoid vigorous exercise. 

I wonder does that mean that I can't cycle (although many would say my version of cycling isn't exactly vigorous!).


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2022)

Weather looks good for some early miles tomorrow


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

Homemade courgette, carrot and spring onion salad with deliveroo pizza express straight after the match ... top corner!


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2022)

Pfegh, that match bloody awful to watch.

My cauliflower soup, sausage sandwich and apple crumble & custard was MUCH better. Actually, the crumble was bloody lovely, made with a mix of Bramley apples from my garden and New Rock Pippins from the community orchard.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Pfegh, that match bloody awful to watch.
> 
> My cauliflower soup, sausage sandwich and apple crumble & custard was MUCH better. Actually, the crumble was bloody lovely, made with a mix of Bramley apples from my garden and New Rock Pippins from the community orchard.



I'm being more phlegmatic than pfegh - England played a game of chess, too thoughtful for their best game, and couldn't then up the tempo for the flowing moves against a disciplined USA. But not a defeat and now in a strong position to progress. (Yes, frustrating to watch as a spectacle.)


----------



## slowmotion (25 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm just reading my list of post surgery dos and don'ts and it says I'm to avoid vigorous exercise.
> 
> I wonder does that mean that I can't cycle (although many would say my version of cycling isn't exactly vigorous!).



After my op I was advised to avoid housework. You can imagine my distress.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Nov 2022)

Despite the best efforts of Greater Anglia and LNER to ruin my travel plans (of the 6 trains scheduled, three were late running and one was cancelled) I still managed to get to and from Leeds on time and had a bloody good time away. Just one more long distance trip to come this year and that's on Monday. 

Given the weather of recently, I wasn't surprised to see Welney Washes under quite a decent covering of water having been completely dry just a week or two ago.


----------



## Jameshow (25 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Pfegh, that match bloody awful to watch.
> 
> My cauliflower soup, sausage sandwich and apple crumble & custard was MUCH better. Actually, the crumble was bloody lovely, made with a mix of Bramley apples from my garden and New Rock Pippins from the community orchard.



Not as nice as mine I bet.... 

Crumble + oats... 

Apples, raisins and a dash of cinnamon..🍿🤔


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm being more phlegmatic than pfegh - England played a game of chess, too thoughtful for their best game, and couldn't then up the tempo for the flowing moves against a disciplined USA. But not a defeat and now in a strong position to progress. (Yes, frustrating to watch as a spectacle.)



Was a lot like the Scotland game in the Euros.

The upsides was that a point was had, but man, that was slow and ponderous. Glaciers move quicker...


----------



## Reynard (25 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Despite the best efforts of Greater Anglia and LNER to ruin my travel plans (of the 6 trains scheduled, three were late running and one was cancelled) I still managed to get to and from Leeds on time and had a bloody good time away. Just one more long distance trip to come this year and that's on Monday.
> 
> Given the weather of recently, I wasn't surprised to see Welney Washes under quite a decent covering of water having been completely dry just a week or two ago.



The road's still not flooded yet. Signs were still off when I went to Littleport yesterday. They have made improvements on the causeway between Golds Hill and Welney proper though...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-essex-63687754


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Nov 2022)

*U**S**A**! *
*U**S**A!*
*U**S**A!*


----------



## classic33 (25 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> *U**S**A**! *
> *U**S**A!*
> *U**S**A!*


You're not biased in any way are you?


----------



## colly (25 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> *U**S**A**! *
> *U**S**A!*
> *U**S**A!*



I think the USA played well. Probably deserved to win.
England played with their now familiar lack of drive and ambition.


----------



## colly (25 Nov 2022)

On a less international note of mundanity.
Me and Mrs Colly are baby sitting our 3 month old granddaughter.
Mum and Dad need to get back soon.

Very soon.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> *U**S**A**! *
> *U**S**A!*
> *U**S**A!*



Well played! .... and I hope you don't get tonked by Iran


----------



## Jameshow (25 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> On a less international note of mundanity.
> Me and Mrs Colly are baby sitting our 3 month old granddaughter.
> Mum and Dad need to get back soon.
> 
> Very soon.



Is she about to do a poo-nado!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Nov 2022)

Just got back from my first pub night out since last February.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2022)

Just bought the parental's cake day pressie. And I picked out a piece of Derek Warwick memorabilia for myself.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Nov 2022)

I couldn't get a taxi as they won't accept dogs, so the nice landlord ran me home.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2022)

I'm thinking a nice  would be mighty fine right now.


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Nov 2022)

Brekkie at the local cafe then off to work for a few hours. Hot milk tea, HK style anyone?


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Nov 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Brekkie at the local cafe then off to work for a few hours. Hot milk tea, HK style anyone?



Aaaah, i remember those saturday mornings in hong kong, hangover, pretend to do some work. No thanks on the tea but i could murder some really good dim sum. I have to travel all the way to Manchester to get any.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I'm thinking a nice  would be mighty fine right now.



I'm thinking the late night Greyhound bus to Snooze City via Bobos Junction is about to leave and I have a $10 return ticket.
Nighty night one and all .....


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Nov 2022)

.... the bus broke down on the Interstate (i can't sleep)


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2022)

Time to stop browsing on the Bay of E and go get some sleep.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2022)

Time for a ride to cleanse the last working week away


----------



## tom73 (26 Nov 2022)

Off to walk the hound just hoping my head torch battery holds out.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2022)

I'm up.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2022)

Morning.
Not sure what it's doing here . There are some beige and light blue patches in the sky amongst the greyness.


----------



## tyred (26 Nov 2022)

Wet and windy by the sounds of it. 

No pain in my mouth thankfully.


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Aaaah, i remember those saturday mornings in hong kong, hangover, pretend to do some work. No thanks on the tea but i could murder some really good dim sum. I have to travel all the way to Manchester to get any.



The larger 7/11s now sell really decent dim sum now.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2022)

Georgie was having a good game of chasing his toy mouse around the kitchen floor when I went down . Yesterday I watched him make up a game with a plastic packing noodle ." Let's drop it into Daddies shoe!" One shoe fell over so he picked it up and put it into another . He had great fun trying to catch this thing which was hiding in there !


----------



## tom73 (26 Nov 2022)

More Christmas planning this morning. Bought a few things online ended up forgetting something so i've ended up paying twice for postage.  
Forgot discount code on 1st order too but found out once your order arrives just email them with code and they refund you 
Now planning a few homemade chocolate gifts for Mrs 73 and playing around with Christmas cake decorating ideas. As long as it Snoopy or peanuts themed. Or maybe penguin both get big brownie pts. Just thought of a biscuit idea this is going to be a min 4 .morning


----------



## Jameshow (26 Nov 2022)

Getting ready for drive to sunderland today. Thinking winter bike and a ride up to Newcastle cross under / over the Tyne back down? Perhaps a bit ambitious?!


----------



## tom73 (26 Nov 2022)

Why not head out to seabrun ?


----------



## Jameshow (26 Nov 2022)

Good idea head out there and up!


----------



## oldwheels (26 Nov 2022)

Wet and high winds again. Will this never pass over and get back to some decent weather?
My Saturday morning routine includes reading my electricity meters.
Off Peak is up a bit for some reason as I have not touched the thermostats on my storage heaters. Turned them down a touch as perhaps getting complacent and just too comfortable.Living room is about 19C mostly rising to 20C sometimes.
The gales battering my windows do not help but the one day we had some sunshine the temp inside rose to 23C.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2022)

The Switch order got cancelled at the last minute by Asda, phoned them as my account had been charged twice. 'Oh it's being reversed'. Then during the delivery slot, driver turns up, 'I have a delivery for you', goes to van, can't find it, then re-checks his tablet and the order has dissapeared, despite being there previously to direct him to our house. Going to have to call again as charges still showing as 'outstanding' on my account. Will give it a day or two to clear.

I think the outside decorations can go up this weekend if the weather stays dry.


----------



## pawl (26 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm being more phlegmatic than pfegh - England played a game of chess, too thoughtful for their best game, and couldn't then up the tempo for the flowing moves against a disciplined USA. But not a defeat and now in a strong position to progress. (Yes, frustrating to watch as a spectacle.)



Exactly why I stopped watching football RugbyUnion for me


----------



## Jameshow (26 Nov 2022)

Leeming bar truck stop! 

Why would you live this far north and it's getting colder as I type!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2022)

Nice 37 fixed gear miles
Damp underfoot but no rain 
Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa went down well


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Nov 2022)

Managed to get Duran Duran Live at Hammersmith Odeon ‘82 and Steve Wilson mix of Ultravox, Rage in Eden. Both on vinyl. Record Store Day 2022 but I had to wait 24 hours to order online.

If Steve Wilson does as good a job on Rage in Eden as he did with the Vienna album, this’ll be immense.


----------



## tyred (26 Nov 2022)

Still wet and windy here. 

I switched on the radio. Paul McCartney was feeling the need to tell me he is having a wonderful Christmas time so I switched it off again.


----------



## tom73 (26 Nov 2022)

Truns out the play the mouse trap is in it's 70th year and out on tour. We've seen it before a couple of years after we got married.
Just book front row tickets for next year on our anniversary. Nearer home this time so we can make a day of it.


----------



## Speicher (26 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Truns out the play the mouse trap is in it's 70th year and out on tour. We've seen it before a couple of years after we got married.
> Just book front row tickets for next year on our anniversary. Nearer home this time so we can make a day of it.



Did you watch Lucy Worsley's programme about Agatha Christie? It was on BBC2 9pm I think, and was excellent. It is the first of the series.


----------



## Speicher (26 Nov 2022)

@Reynard 

I recall the cats doing Bohemian Rhapsody, and thought you would like this:


----------



## tom73 (26 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Did you watch Lucy Worsley's programme about Agatha Christie? It was on BBC2 9pm I think, and was excellent. It is the first of the series.



I did yes thanks i'm a big Christie fan.


----------



## Speicher (26 Nov 2022)

There is a book out to accompany the series, and a recent publication of "Miss Marple" short stories.

I may try to find "Unfinished Portrait" which is her autobiography.

Torquay has, or used to have, an Agatha Christie "week" in September, I think. I went one year, and had a lovely week. Her plays are at the Theatre, and guided walks to her home, and various other activities. 

It was helped by lovely sunny weather, and a comparatively quiet town after the schools had gone back. The local steam train was jam-packed, fully booked, so I avoided that. Plenty of choice of restaurants, and I stayed self-catering on the southern edge of town up the hill.


----------



## colly (26 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Truns out the play the mouse trap is in it's 70th year and out on tour. We've seen it before a couple of years after we got married.
> Just book front row tickets for next year on our anniversary. Nearer home this time so we can make a day of it.



Thanks for that snippet. I've wanted to see this for ages. Tickets for York will be booked. 


Edit : Booked


----------



## tom73 (26 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> There is a book out to accompany the series, and a recent publication of "Miss Marple" short stories.
> 
> I may try to find "Unfinished Portrait" which is her autobiography.
> 
> ...



I've read it it's interesting one i really like was a collection of unseen notes, personal stuff and papers inc murder ideas she'd wrote on the back of receipt. The family had allowed access can't think what it was now can see the cover just can't remember what it's called. It was really interesting. With new aspects of her life and seeing how she thought stuff out. 
Another can't remember is a joint work with other crime writers at the time who formed a club. They wrote a chapter each of a murder mystery. An outsider acted as editor and made it join up. 
If you ever get to see Witness for the Prosecution acted out in the old chamber of the old GLC building. Give it a go it's great you really are part of it being in room that looks and feels like a court room. 
​


----------



## tom73 (26 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> Thanks for that snippet. I've wanted to see this for ages. Tickets for York will be booked.



Just remember never reveal the ending the leading actor makes you promise at the end. Enjoy it's classic Christie twists and truns. 
Really small cast all happens on one set. A few years ago they sold off the props and set they'd been used for years and needed replacing. 
The only thing from the 1st show they kept is the clock on the mantelpiece.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2022)

Well that was a busy morning, Kettering, Numpton , Riverside and home now in time for a weeeeeeeeee


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2022)

Bit of running about today. Popped to the BIG ASDA at Eastlands Mancheser, but they had no Nintendo Switches, so icked up flowers for sister's anniversary. Back to Smyth's Toys in Stockport and picked one up with a Game for less than the unit alone, then added another game that was on offer, so that's daughter sorted for Christmas. Dropped flowers off at sisters, then onto post offie to collect a parcel, but I was 5 minutes too late. 

Back home and the outside lights are up and on smart plugs. Two of the lights are older style 'character' silhouettes which were MrsF's dads and they use older bulb technology - I've put them up as MrsF lost her mum this year and dad passed about 8 years ago.

Smart plug now says the 4 sets of lights in the front garden consume 180w . The silhouete on the garage is modern, and that and another set of LED's use 6 watt.


----------



## colly (26 Nov 2022)

Marmarlade done. Just needs putting in the jars. Enough for the weekend anyway.







It is mundane but it's a very tasty mundane.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep, for food. I have two old-fashioned balance scales as well, one imperial, one metric, but they're not great for weighing small quantities.



nice

recently found a luggage scale at my Mom's house. the kind you hold in your hand. was interesting to finally weigh my bikes. hybrid 10lbs heavier that the road bike & MTB 10lbs heavier than the hybrid. so now I know what I kinda knew anyway. back into the box the scale goes ...


----------



## rockyroller (26 Nov 2022)

glad I watched a video on how to carve a turkey


----------



## colly (26 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> glad I watched a video on how to carve a turkey



Thanksgiving turkey ?

Got a link ?


----------



## oldwheels (26 Nov 2022)

The wind and rain have not let up all day.
Out by car this morning to the chemist for some more medications. Went fairly early to avoid probable parking problems later as there is a Christmas market on later in the nearby public hall.
This evening there is the great switch on of Christmas lights along the Main St. and late night shopping.
This seems to have superceded the New Year firework display and general festivities at that time. The whole town or so it seemed gathered just before midnight at the clock tower with bottles of whisky poised.
We had late night shopping the evening before and all the shops were encouraged to participate which most did. We as well as others had a large bowl of fairly potent punch which was dispensed freely to anybody who appeared. We took the precaution ourselves of leaving the van at home and travelling on foot.
This Christmas nonsense is an import from foreign parts as New Year was the main celebration in Scotland with a nod towards Christmas. I remember doing a Christmas morning mail delivery when I worked for the Post Office and most shops were open as normal.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2022)

Been a rather nice late autumn day here chez Casa Reynard - mostly grey, but still and very mild.

Overslept massively (oops!), but I took the advantage of the dry weather to clear up two dead bullaces. The small wood has been disposed of, the rest has been turned into logs and stashed in the garage. I'm cream crackered now, but glad it's done.

Kept wishing I were out on the bike though, would have been lovely to go for a bimble.

Heffalumps have put in an appearance, so feeling a bit meh.

Half time in the footy though, time for a  and a choccy biskit.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Nov 2022)

I've got a lemon drizzle cake in the oven.
🍋 
If anyone wants to send their coordinates, I'll fire up the trebuchet


----------



## Jameshow (26 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> Marmarlade done. Just needs putting in the jars. Enough for the weekend anyway.
> 
> View attachment 669191
> 
> ...



What recipe? 

Where do you get the oranges?


----------



## Illaveago (26 Nov 2022)

I think we might have had a visitor ! 
I went out to our garage this afternoon and noticed a pile of wooden fence posts that I had lying in a pile against it had slipped down and were lying on our mint . I think someone has stepped up on them to see what is in my garage . I think they may have fallen back in shock after seeing how crammed full it was !


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> What recipe?
> 
> Where do you get the oranges?



You might want to try this:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/recipe-reynards-easy-peasy-lemon-squeezy-marmalade.256471/

Tesco has oranges on a good offer right now, else I'm always on the lookout for citrus fruit on YS.


----------



## colly (26 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> What recipe?
> 
> Where do you get the oranges?



Don't know where they came from.......Lidl maybe. 

As for the recipe, it's as simple as, two main ingredients only, honey and oranges. Add some pectin powder to thicken it up and it's job done.
I'm sure there are better recipes out there but I liked this because it had no refined sugar.

Today I used:

8 Oranges
1 jar of honey (454grams)
Maybe 600mls of water
About 25 grams of pectin

Cut the peel off the organges
Slice the peel of about three quarters of the oranges
Chop up the flesh roughly
All in a pan with the jar of honey
Mix the pectin with the water ( can be tricky because it clumps very quickly, I use a whisk and it seems to be OK)
Bring gently to a boil and keep it 'roiling' for maybe 45 mins.
Let it cool a bit and put it in heated jars.

Roberts your mothers' brother. I added a bit of powdered ginger and a pinch of chilly but you don't really need that.
( I'm never very exact with measurements and quantities but that can make things interesting)

I've made it with grapefruit and with lemons alongside the oranges and that's quite nice too. It is kind of 'peel heavy' which some won't like but personally...

'Ah love it'

Edit: That made 5 and a half jars of finished marmarlade.


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2022)

Should add, I've won prizes for my marmalade at produce shows. 

Aaaaaanyhoo, cats have been fed, and I'm watching Argentina v Mexico.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Nov 2022)

I boiled some eggs today.


----------



## Gwylan (26 Nov 2022)

Duck breast in hoi sin sauce this evening.

Some red wine too


----------



## Gwylan (26 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I boiled some eggs today.



Where did you get the eggs? 
World shortage don't you know?

Currently one eBit each around here. Cocaine is cheaper


----------



## Gwylan (26 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Duck breast in hoi sin sauce this evening.
> 
> Some red wine too



The duck was a bit puffed about the deal though


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Where did you get the eggs?
> World shortage don't you know?



I was advertising.


----------



## Gwylan (26 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> The duck was a bit puffed about the deal though



Well if we had one breast, I assume he is walking in circles


----------



## Gwylan (26 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was advertising.



Not sure what you are selling is what we want to poach


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Not sure what you are selling is what we want to poach



First come first served: Trebuchet standing by.


----------



## Gwylan (26 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> First come first served: Trebuchet standing by.



Someone, somewhere will buy. But not in my universe


----------



## Gwylan (26 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Someone, somewhere will buy. But not in my universe



Think a turkey baster might improve your sales!

Heading for the naughty bench.

Who is there already?


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2022)

A few spots of rain falling 
Looking forward to a few more miles tomorrow am
Whitley Bay is even further away than Beverley was


----------



## Reynard (26 Nov 2022)

Lovely supper of cauliflower soup, then a sandwich filled with black pudding and fried onions, followed by apple crumble and custard.


----------



## DCLane (26 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Have you taken a vacuum cleaner to them?



Clever @classic33 - I finally got round to doing this today; vacuuming a non-working smoke detector.

Given it a thorough clean, put the same battery in and voila: a fully-working again smoke detector.

Virtual cake and thanks given.


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> There is a book out to accompany the series, and a recent publication of "Miss Marple" short stories.
> 
> I may try to find "Unfinished Portrait" which is her autobiography.
> 
> ...


There's this copy, on AbeBooks, if you're interested?


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I boiled some eggs today.


Soft or hard boiled?


----------



## classic33 (26 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was advertising.


Is that what you're calling it over there!


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2022)

Made some General's Chicken, very hot due to an abundance of dried Arbol chilli peppers, and I am now listening to some tunes by the Dave Brubeck Quartet.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> Clever @classic33 - I finally got round to doing this today; vacuuming a non-working smoke detector.
> 
> Given it a thorough clean, put the same battery in and voila: a fully-working again smoke detector.
> 
> Virtual cake and thanks given.


It's a simple thing* to do that clears the sensor.

*That simple it can't possibly work.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2022)

Bagged the parental's xmas pressie on the Bay of E.

Now to relax with a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Nov 2022)

I've been wondering why Donald Trump wears lilac eye makeup. Seems rum to me but I don't know very much about these things.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Nov 2022)

Good morning. I'm awakeish.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. I'm awakeish.



Same here
Just deciding on what route for this morning's trundle


----------



## tom73 (27 Nov 2022)

Up earlier today welcomed Mrs 73 back from night bus shift. Breakfast , washer on , dog walk , dog fed now onto 3rd .


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Same here
> Just deciding on what route for this morning's trundle



I tend to be a morning person, so bike rides can wait until after lunch.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2022)

It's Sunday.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2022)

Morning.
I think it is raining out . I haven't really looked as it was dark .
Are we human or are we dancers ? 
Well I'm not a dancer !


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2022)

There was some rain during the night, but it's not now.


----------



## dave r (27 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> I think it is raining out . I haven't really looked as it was dark .
> Are we human or are we dancers ?
> Well I'm not a dancer !



My sign is vital, my hands are cold


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Nov 2022)

An add on to our weekly veg box. Looks interesting.


----------



## Jameshow (27 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Made some General's Chicken, very hot due to an abundance of dried Arbol chilli peppers, and I am now listening to some tunes by the Dave Brubeck Quartet.



Whilst sat in the big white telephone, talking to me!!


----------



## oldwheels (27 Nov 2022)

A dreich sort of day in prospect but not yet raining much and the gales have abated. 
Not triking weather yet but the forecast looks promising for later in the week.
Been there before tho' and a forecast of a sunny day turns out to be the opposite in practice. Ever the optimist not.


----------



## cookiemonster (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Jenkins (27 Nov 2022)

What a grotty morning. Grey, cool and constant drizzle/rain. Looks like it's going to be a day of indoor faffing around and listening to the radio.

Coffee number 1 just finished and thinking about having a large pot of yogurt for breakfast.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2022)

Still grey and wet here although it has stopped raining.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2022)

If a butterfly flapping its wings in the Amazon Rain Forrest can have such a devastating effect around the rest of the world .
What would a large sneeze do from here ?


----------



## Jenkins (27 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've got a lemon drizzle cake in the oven.
> 🍋
> If anyone wants to send their coordinates, I'll fire up the trebuchet


If there's any left, just aim the trebuchet in an east south east direction from Northampton. Don't forget to put it in a plastic bag as I don't want it to get wet on the way over.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2022)

A nice 21 mile trundle earlier
Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa went down well
Peanut butter ball cereal going down well


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2022)

Mainly grey sky no rain here since at least 5.30 am 
Damp underfoot outside


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> If a butterfly flapping its wings in the Amazon Rain Forrest can have such a devastating effect around the rest of the world .
> What would a large sneeze do from here ?



Make a bogiefly?

Morning all!


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2022)

Pouring down here overnight, with a short break for the dog and I to go outside and make the weather observations.
5C, 0.95" rain overnight, low -1C, High 12C. Light winds and rain at observation.


----------



## Jameshow (27 Nov 2022)

Sitting in the white telephone, with the pizza that keeps on giving....!!


----------



## rockyroller (27 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> Thanksgiving turkey ?
> 
> Got a link ?




View: https://youtu.be/939uGzs484M


probably useful for chickens too, eh?


----------



## rockyroller (27 Nov 2022)

knitting needle in my butt yesterday

squat down to charge some batteries next to the couch where Wifey knits. I had pushed her bag of supplies including the needles to the side w/ my foot, but apparently no far enough. as I lowered myself I felt pressure then a pop, like a fork into sausage. reached around & discovered my blunder. what a dope


----------



## simongt (27 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Disque Blue but cannot remember if these were got in UK or Continental Europe


Indeed they were, well in Norwich anyway - ! Along with Gaulois, they were a little 'rougher' than Gitanes, but a wee bit cheaper to make up for it - !


----------



## simongt (27 Nov 2022)

Just been checking my state pension forecast. As I've delayed payment for five years 'cos as I'm fit and healthy ( for a 69 year old - !  ), I'm happy to carry on working 'til my 70th. birthday, I've sussed out how much extra I should get.
Result, well worth the 'wait' - !


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2022)

Mild, grey and still here chez Casa Reynard, with ample evidence of it having rained overnight.

Slept well, but taking it easy today. Am still a bit creaky after dealing with those bullaces yesterday, and the tap dancing heffalumps are in full swing. Still can't seem to shake that chesty cough either. Hey ho. Much football has already been watched today, and plenty more yet still to watch.

I had planned on taking some photos of my model build to update the thread in the hobbies section this morning, but the batteries in my flashgun were flat. So I've put them on the charger and will have to take the pics later this afternoon. OK, I could use the little P&S that I keep as my "cycling camera" or I could use my phone, but I do prefer to use my DSLR.

Almost time for luncheon, which is good, as I definitely have a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> An add on to our weekly veg box. Looks interesting.
> 
> View attachment 669294



Broad beans. Yuk!!!


----------



## oldwheels (27 Nov 2022)

Been seeing a small flock of birds about raven size for a few weeks now but never sure what they were as quite far away and they keep moving too fast for my eyesight. This is from my front windows and using binoculars. 
[It was once said that every highland house had a pair of binoculars in their main widow as a hobby]
Today they were pairing off and doing intricate aerial displays but still could not identify them.
Went up to visit my wildlife pal and he says ravens do this and can be found in small flocks. I always thought ravens were a bit solitary but seems I am wrong and this is common and ravens are among the earliest birds to start nesting.
I learn something new regularly even at my advanced age.
He had other visitors and also learned a lot about rubbish disposal and also many myths about environmentally friendly energy production.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Nov 2022)

Been for a damp bike ride, and now had a hot crusty roll and soup lunch.


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2022)

Lasagne again today. Seems to be more veg in it than meat this time. MrsF has been to her mums again tday clearing out. By a stroke of luck, the scrap man came round, so they have off loaded a vast amount of metal, knackered old projector, and associated deteriorated wiring (although the copper will be worth a bob or two).


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with ham & mustard, the other with sliced avocado, a tangerine, an apple and two 

The parental unit is not very happy as Belgium have just lost 2-0 to Morocco. Ooops.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2022)

Kitchen cupboard door re hung


----------



## Speicher (27 Nov 2022)

simongt said:


> Just been checking my state pension forecast. As I've delayed payment for five years 'cos as I'm fit and healthy ( for a 69 year old - !  ), I'm happy to carry on working 'til my 70th. birthday, I've sussed out how much extra I should get.
> Result, well worth the 'wait' - !



I received my state pension forecast last week. Over the past umpty three years, as I got older, the pension age increased. Finally  I will receive my pension starting this time next year. 

There was a considerable question mark in my mind as to how much I would receive because (long story short) here is a gap of some years in my National Insurance records. I paid the additional voluntary contributions, and got credits for many years and hoped it all sorted itself out. So this time next year there will be cause for sillybrations. or ?


----------



## midlife (27 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Been seeing a small flock of birds about raven size for a few weeks now but never sure what they were as quite far away and they keep moving too fast for my eyesight. This is from my front windows and using binoculars.
> [It was once said that every highland house had a pair of binoculars in their main widow as a hobby]
> Today they were pairing off and doing intricate aerial displays but still could not identify them.
> Went up to visit my wildlife pal and he says ravens do this and can be found in small flocks. I always thought ravens were a bit solitary but seems I am wrong and this is common and ravens are among the earliest birds to start nesting.
> ...



An unkindness of ravens... Better than a murder of crows I guess lol.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Nov 2022)

midlife said:


> An unkindness of ravens... Better than a murder of crows I guess lol.



My pal hated ravens in his other life as they attacked poorly sheep and like any crows pecked the eyes out of ones helpless on their backs.
He had kind of conflicting job as he was a wildlife ranger but kept sheep on his private land.


----------



## DCLane (27 Nov 2022)

I seem to be buying 'collection only' items via eBay at the moment; a bike rack yesterday (collecting Weds when I see son no. 2), a dehumidifier earlier (collecting shortly) and some historical books (yesterday's purchase). It's a LOT cheaper than buying posted items, but a bit more hassle.

The books were in Selby, which made a nice 70-mile ride with two café stops - those are in the '52 cafés ...' thread.


----------



## tyred (27 Nov 2022)

I had been out in the car this afternoon and called into the supermarket for some groceries on my way home. I did my shopping and had walked halfway home when I suddenly remembered about the car so had to go back and get it

I think it is the first time since I moved here that I had the car at that shop as it is only ten minutes walk away so walking home is my normal. Hence forgetting the car. Or else I'm losing my marbles 

Large pot of homemade vegetable soup bubbling away on the hob


----------



## biggs682 (27 Nov 2022)

Just loving wiping the pan that our chilli was cooked in out with a slice of bread


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I had been out in the car this afternoon and called into the supermarket for some groceries on my way home. I did my shopping and had walked halfway home when I suddenly remembered about the car so had to go back and get it
> 
> I think it is the first time since I moved here that I had the car at that shop as it is only ten minutes walk away so walking home is my normal. Hence forgetting the car. *Or else I'm losing my marbles*
> 
> Large pot of homemade vegetable soup bubbling away on the hob


If you are, I hope you found them all. And stitch that pocket up at the first chance you get.


----------



## Hebe (27 Nov 2022)

I need to take my contact lenses out and switch on the electric blanket but am too comfortable to move.


----------



## Jenkins (27 Nov 2022)

A complete wash out of a day. The best weather we had was fine, misty drizzle so I've only been outside twice - once to put a load of dead packaging material in the non-recyclable bin and the other was to put the the recycling bin out ready for emptying tomorrow. 

The packaging material came from the two TVs that I picked up on Monday and finally got round to setting up this afternoon. Which then meant I had to go against my no domestics on the weekend principles and do a bit of vacuuming to pick up the disturbed dust and some polystyrene bits.


----------



## Reynard (27 Nov 2022)

Tasty supper of black pudding, fried onions, home made oven chips, apple sauce and spring greens with bacon.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Been seeing a small flock of birds about raven size for a few weeks now but never sure what they were as quite far away and they keep moving too fast for my eyesight. This is from my front windows and using binoculars.
> [It was once said that every highland house had a pair of binoculars in their main widow as a hobby]
> Today they were pairing off and doing intricate aerial displays but still could not identify them.
> Went up to visit my wildlife pal and he says ravens do this and can be found in small flocks. I always thought ravens were a bit solitary but seems I am wrong and this is common and ravens are among the earliest birds to start nesting.
> ...



I saw a pair of Ravens yesterday as I was waiting for the steam engine . Ravens are very agile for a large bird and have a very distinctive bark of a call . I often hear them before seeing them .


----------



## Illaveago (27 Nov 2022)

I keep sneezing !


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2022)

I'm going to have an early night tonight. I had a pingable Chicken Korma for lunch and realised ½ an hour after I'd eaten it that it had cashew nuts in it.... 

Did I mention that said nuts make me violently sick 🤮


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I keep sneezing !



A'choo 🤧


----------



## Jameshow (27 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm going to have an early night tonight. I had a pingable Chicken Korma for lunch and realised ½ an hour after I'd eaten it that it had cashew nuts in it....
> 
> Did I mention that said nuts make me violently sick 🤮



Like my wife's crab starter!!


----------



## tyred (27 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I keep sneezing !



Bless you!


----------



## tyred (27 Nov 2022)

I booked a theatre ticket for Friday night and it is suggesting I buy a bottle of wine as well! That's new.

Also, to prove I am human I had to pick pictures of tractors this time. They're starting to do more variety it seems rather than just traffic lights.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I booked a theatre ticket for Friday night and it is suggesting I buy a bottle of wine as well! That's new.
> 
> Also, to prove I am human I had to pick pictures of tractors this time. They're starting to do more variety it seems rather than just traffic lights.


I tend to get palm trees or fire hydrants.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I booked a theatre ticket for Friday night and it is suggesting I buy a bottle of wine as well! That's new.
> 
> Also, to prove I am human I had to pick pictures of tractors this time. They're starting to do more variety it seems rather than just traffic lights.


Why does one need a bottle of wine? 

Can the play be that bad?


----------



## cookiemonster (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Nov 2022)

Late sunday night brandy listening to a bit of jazz, it's the best


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2022)

Late night  and a slice of toast with apple & ginger jam while perusing stuff on the Bay of E.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Late night  and a slice of toast with apple & ginger jam while perusing stuff on the Bay of E.



I'm still up listening to McCartney playing 'Blackbird' .. the brandy needs to go to bed.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2022)

Good morning

My new teapot can make exactly three (3) mugs of tea.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning
> 
> My new teapot can make exactly three (3) mugs of tea.



And then it becomes your old teapot?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2022)

That was easier than expected
First cuppa brewing nicely


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Like my wife's crab starter!!



The dumbass thing is that I _know _that I'm allergic to cashews! I just forgot to check the ingredients, a thing I always do!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Looks like another grey start outside


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Why does one need a bottle of wine?
> 
> Can the play be that bad?



It would have helped me read some of the guff that I had in my Theatre Studies training.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> And then it becomes your old teapot?



I thought that was defined as a teapot with at least 1mm of tar on the inside.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2022)

Ugh. First job today is sorting out my time sheet for November. I need to use Excel.

See you in a couple of hours...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought that was defined as a teapot with at least 1mm of tar on the inside.



A teapot should never be sparkly clean


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2022)

Morning.
Not sure what it is doing outside as our windows have condensation on them. I can see some light blue sky with grey cloud towards the East .
Georgie is sat on a stool watching the TV at the moment.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2022)

The greyness is clearing
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## Jenkins (28 Nov 2022)

Morning all. I'm sure it's a lovely day out there somewhere, but I can't see it due to the very misty conditions round here. Early morning coffee made & consumed and I'm now ready for yet another day sitting on trains and hanging around various stations.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Nov 2022)

This morning looks like "bottom of a fish tank" weather. Very still, very damp and mostly muddy. To make matters even less appealing l have to go out and feed four horses . My partner would normally draw this short straw but she is in Paris at the Swedish embassy in order to renew her passport !


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2022)

Not my normal day to be in, but had a meeting planned. That got cancelled after I arrived in work. Joy. Still driving as my lungs are yet to recover from covid.


----------



## oldwheels (28 Nov 2022)

Very strange morning.
It is not raining and there is very little wind as well as bits of a strange blue colour in the sky.
The forecast for the rest of the week looks not bad either but just getting a bit colder.
Need to go down to the Calmac office today to do some bookings as it has been shut for staff holidays for the last two weeks.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2022)

Been watching the breakfast TV and both channels were talking about MND and the recent death of a rugby player . Just now they said that in Scotland they are restricting the amount that footballers head the ball due to brain injuries.
Is MND more common in rugby players or has it just been highlighted more ?


----------



## Jameshow (28 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Been watching the breakfast TV and both channels were talking about MND and the recent death of a rugby player . Just now they said that in Scotland they are restricting the amount that footballers head the ball due to brain injuries.
> Is MND more common in rugby players or has it just been highlighted more ?



I asked that question yesterday!


----------



## Gwylan (28 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning
> 
> My new teapot can make exactly three (3) mugs of tea.



Does it matter how much water you put in it?


----------



## Gwylan (28 Nov 2022)

Sunny, no supervision today. 
Off on the bike, explore the Saxon Shore and find pubs. 
Feeling brave I might get the train back from somewhere to here.

Right, bread out of the maker and off.


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Been watching the breakfast TV and both channels were talking about MND and the recent death of a rugby player . Just now they said that in Scotland they are restricting the amount that footballers head the ball due to brain injuries.
> Is MND more common in rugby players or has it just been highlighted more ?





Jameshow said:


> I asked that question yesterday!



Its a good question.


----------



## Jameshow (28 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Sunny, no supervision today.
> Off on the bike, explore the Saxon Shore and find pubs.
> Feeling brave I might get the train back from somewhere to here.
> 
> Right, bread out of the maker and off.



So jealous!


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2022)

Weather looking good for cycling this week - will keep my lungs under review before attempting it - want to be fit for cold weather. 3 weeks off the bike so far, rolling into week 4


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I asked that question yesterday!



Did you get an answer ?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2022)

Just had a phone call from Halfords! I'm 2 billionth in a queue or something like that . They have sent me an email ! I don't do emails ! 

Why couldn't they just have said . "Oi! Your thing is ready for collecting ! "


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning
> 
> My new teapot can make exactly three (3) mugs of tea.


Hi-tech teapot, I have to make my own in the teapot. Yours makes it for you.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Morning all. I'm sure it's a lovely day out there somewhere, but I can't see it due to the very misty conditions round here. Early morning coffee made & consumed and I'm now ready for yet another day sitting on trains and hanging around various stations.


So that's where the fog went, you took it home with you. And now it's escaping, forming a mist.


----------



## rockyroller (28 Nov 2022)

planning a nite ride. my 1st in about 9 months


----------



## mybike (28 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The wind and rain have not let up all day.
> Out by car this morning to the chemist for some more medications. Went fairly early to avoid probable parking problems later as there is a Christmas market on later in the nearby public hall.
> This evening there is the great switch on of Christmas lights along the Main St. and late night shopping.
> This seems to have superceded the New Year firework display and general festivities at that time. The whole town or so it seemed gathered just before midnight at the clock tower with bottles of whisky poised.
> ...



Equally, New Year was a pretty normal day in England in years past.


----------



## Jameshow (28 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Did you get an answer ?



Possibly the Dr said!


----------



## Jenkins (28 Nov 2022)

My recycling bin was emptied before I left home this morning so it was retrieved and put in it's proper place round the back rather than being left out wherever the bin men left it until tomorrow afternoon when I get back.

Then the sun made an appearance and it's been alternating between sunshine and fog all the way to Peterborough


----------



## tom73 (28 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Been watching the breakfast TV and both channels were talking about MND and the recent death of a rugby player . Just now they said that in Scotland they are restricting the amount that footballers head the ball due to brain injuries.
> Is MND more common in rugby players or has it just been highlighted more ?



In short no it's not more risky or common in rugby. You're right its just more in the news. Due to high profile former players a main one beingRob Burrows and his team mates having taken to make more aware of it. 
MND is genetic won't go into and is very different to repeated head injuries in sport. It become a topic at ours in the last few years as Mrs 73 did work around it for her masters so plenty of research papers and work came my way. It's quite complex so won't go into the why's and how's but it's no longer in question It's an ever growing body of evidence and research. Commonly reported as dementia in former high profile footballers. But not limited to dementia or to football

Hope that help


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2022)

The scaffolding boards above me have been removed and I can believe how bright it is this morning. It's like the flat has been wearing a peaked cap for the last three years.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Getting busy with work so taking a break


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hi-tech teapot, I have to make my own in the teapot. Yours makes it for you.



_Vorsprung Durch Technik_, don'cher know.


----------



## tom73 (28 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> _Vorsprung Durch Technik_, don'cher know.



oh i see a higher emissions than official figures teapot now that is clear.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> _Vorsprung Durch Technik_, don'cher know.


I bet it's marked "Made In China" on the base!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> oh i see a higher emissions than official figures teapot now that is clear.



It now runs on green tea.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The scaffolding boards above me have been removed and I can believe how bright it is this morning. It's like the flat has been wearing a peaked cap for the last three years.


SPF 50 all over then?


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2022)

A day where Casa Reynard is finally rejoining the rest of East Cambs after the morning fog. It's occasionally sunny and very still.

Slept well (mostly) although I'm still feeling meh thanks to all the heffalumps. This morning's tasks included grooming the cats and turning a whole pineapple into a tupperware full of fork-ready chunks.

Now sat here watching South Korea v Ghana while waiting to take the parental to a lunchtime appointment. More hanging around in the car, but at least I've got the radio to listen to the footy.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hi-tech teapot, I have to make my own in the teapot. Yours makes it for you.



@Andy in Germany 's got himself a Teasmade!!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> In short no it's not more risky or common in rugby. You're right its just more in the news. Due to high profile former players a main one beingRob Burrows and his team mates having taken to make more aware of it.
> MND is genetic won't go into and is very different to repeated head injuries in sport. It become a topic at ours in the last few years as Mrs 73 did work around it for her masters so plenty of research papers and work came my way. It's quite complex so won't go into the why's and how's but it's no longer in question It's an ever growing body of evidence and research. Commonly reported as dementia in former high profile footballers. But not limited to dementia or to football
> 
> Hope that help



Mrs Tenkaykev worked as a Nurse on a Neuro ward for many years. Anecdotally, she said that one observation among her and her colleagues was that there seemed to be a correlation between how " lovely " a patient was and a positive diagnosis of MND.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Nov 2022)

When the rain eventually stopped we headed out for a 5k run. I finished reading a ghost story last night and was thinking about the spirits of Centurions as we ran through the puddles on the Roman Road.


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev worked as a Nurse on a Neuro ward for many years. Anecdotally, she said that one observation among her and her colleagues was that there seemed to be a correlation between how " lovely " a patient was and a positive diagnosis of MND.



During my Chemo sessions I noticed how lovely other patients and their relatives could be. Some people were seriously ill, and someone was with them all the time. 

People did not really want to talk about their treatment. I had some very interesting conversations with people. For instance the daughter of one patient was working at a school, in Chile, or Peru, and he liked talking about that. Or people would talk about their garden. Despite the seriousness of the situation, there was a camaraderie. 

There is always an exception. However he lived on his own after a lifetime of service in the Forces. I think he was suffering from PTSD as well as cancer.


----------



## tyred (28 Nov 2022)

I've won a Milwaukee power drill apparently. All I have to do is to click the link to confirm.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2022)

I think I'll check the horizontal comfort level of the settee...
Back in a while 😴


----------



## colly (28 Nov 2022)

Made a loaf this morning
It sunk in the middle.

I'm eating the 'outside' bits now.  Odd because they usually come out just fine.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2022)

I've just been to Revive My Device and had my back arrow repaired. They didn't charge me so I bought an iPhone charger lead to keep in the car. That's for passengers because I use a C type lead.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2022)

That's better 😊


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> oh i see a higher emissions than official figures teapot now that is clear.





classic33 said:


> I bet it's marked "Made In China" on the base!



Tut, tut. Such cynycism cynicism...


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tut, tut. Such cynycism cynicism...


Well, was it made in Germany?

Empty contents before attempting to confirm this!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2022)

I don't know where it comes from; I bought it second hand.







Probably unbreakable, even by me.

And before @tom73 makes comment, that protrusion on the left is the spout, not an exhaust pipe.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't know where it comes from; I bought it second hand.
> 
> View attachment 669474
> 
> ...


Is that "S I D O" at the base of the teapot?


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Local bank had run out of money at dinnertime. Coins being the last to go.


----------



## tom73 (28 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Mrs Tenkaykev worked as a Nurse on a Neuro ward for many years. Anecdotally, she said that one observation among her and her colleagues was that there seemed to be a correlation between how " lovely " a patient was and a positive diagnosis of MND.



Think MRs 73 would say the same things the about of times she come home and said we've got this really sweet man with x he's only got weeks. 
Top marks to Mrs Tenkaykev Nursing anyone with MND is really hard going , Mrs 73 has described it as horrible knowing they mental lock in and know exactly what's going on and what's coming.


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Think MRs 73 would say the same things the about of times she come home and said we've got this really sweet man with x he's only got weeks.
> Top marks to Mrs Tenkaykev Nursing anyone with MND is really hard going , Mrs 73 has described it as horrible knowing they mental lock in and know exactly what's going on and what's coming.



She worked on Neuro for many years then TBI rehab before eventually moving to work in a Hospice until retirement. I tend not to mention my aches and pains, if I do I just get that look...


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2022)

Parental unit sorted. Luncheon ated. Now curled up with a hot water bottle watching the footy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is that "S I D O" at the base of the teapot?



(?) No


----------



## tom73 (28 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> She worked on Neuro for many years then TBI rehab before eventually moving to work in a Hospice until retirement. I tend not to mention my aches and pains, if I do I just get that look...



Sound like they have a lot in common Mrs 73 has nursed in a Hospice and is very big on Palliative care. She really fights for it at times trying to get things in place in prison was quite a challenge. 
I too know that look


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Nov 2022)

I've just warmed up some cheese and potato pie


----------



## colly (28 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> View: https://youtu.be/939uGzs484M
> 
> 
> probably useful for chickens too, eh?




Just found the time to watch this through. Very instructive. Often we will get a turkey crown because we don't have so many coming for Christmas Day in recent years. We have a crowd coming this year I'm happy to say, so it will be a big bird for us.

Armed with this knowledge I feel I could tackle an ostrich if need be.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Nov 2022)

See now I want cheese and potato pie which means getting getting changed, boots on and going to the grocers.


----------



## tom73 (28 Nov 2022)

Time to start getting Mrs 73 tea ready, hoping she get's home on time today.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> Just found the time to watch this through. Very instructive. Often we will get a turkey crown because we don't have so many coming for Christmas Day in recent years. We have a crowd coming this year this year I'm happy to say so it will be a big bird for us.
> 
> Armed with this knowledge I feel I could tackle an ostrich if need be.



It's kind of cool to see this guy do things the exact same way I do. Although I stick to chickens and guinea fowls, as there's only two of us here chez Casa Reynard.

The trick is knowing exactly where to stick the knife - that's as true for a cooked bird as de-boning a raw one.

The one thing I will do that he doesn't, is pick all the meat off the (cooked) carcass once the breasts, wings and legs have been removed. These "bits" are great for sandwiches, stir fries, cat snacks etc, and you can get a surprising amount of meat off the bones this way. And then, the bones themselves will go for stock.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2022)

And a manic working day ends


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Nov 2022)

Alexa has just reminded me about the laundry. Not that I have an Alexa, nor am I doing laundry. This is because my mother doesn't have a smartphone so I set it up on mine. This means that I get regular reminders to take my diabetes medicine at 6pm.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> In short no it's not more risky or common in rugby. You're right its just more in the news. Due to high profile former players a main one beingRob Burrows and his team mates having taken to make more aware of it.
> MND is genetic won't go into and is very different to repeated head injuries in sport. It become a topic at ours in the last few years as Mrs 73 did work around it for her masters so plenty of research papers and work came my way. It's quite complex so won't go into the why's and how's but it's no longer in question It's an ever growing body of evidence and research. Commonly reported as dementia in former high profile footballers. But not limited to dementia or to football
> 
> Hope that help



Thanks . So it is genetic like my daughter's Behcets disease. Inflammation of the blood vessels anywhere in the body .


----------



## oldwheels (28 Nov 2022)

Nice enough morning and got out to get my ferry bookings done and check when the office is shut so I can get tickets in advance.
Some street gossip before getting back home and the light rain started.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> (?) No


Wotsitsay*, or wotsstampedthere?


*I know, your teapot doesn't talk...


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2022)

The off-side rule - who knows it in detail. I thought it was the player that kicked the ball into goal that needed to have defenders between him and the goal. How can someone be off-side and a goal disallowed, if someone was off-side when they passed the ball to the person who passed it to the goal scorer?


----------



## Speicher (28 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wotsitsay*, or wotsstampedthere?
> 
> 
> *I know, your teapot doesn't talk...



Old Hall?


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Old Hall?


If it is two words, second has an "M" in it.

You're saying he got it for free from the "Old Hall"! I didn't think he'd go so far. There has to be somewhere easier get into.


----------



## tom73 (28 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Thanks . So it is genetic like my daughter's Behcets disease. Inflammation of the blood vessels anywhere in the body .



Oh that's not nice must be hard for her at times ?
In MND put simply the problem is the body attacks the outer protective coating on the neurons they becomes damaged. 
Then become frayed and stop working in turn meaning muscles stop working.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wotsitsay*, or wotsstampedthere?
> 
> 
> *I know, your teapot doesn't talk...



Nothing. Were you expecting a serial number?


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Nothing. Were you expecting a serial number?


There appeared to be some mark there.


----------



## tyred (28 Nov 2022)

I put new butter in the butter dish.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> See now I want cheese and potato pie which means getting getting changed, boots on and going to the grocers.



It was absolutely delicious with brown sauce, yum!


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Nov 2022)

I have just put Rio by Duran Duran on the gramophone ... it's crackling away nicely


----------



## Jenkins (28 Nov 2022)

Hello from Stoke on Trent - who turned the heating off?

Booked into the hotel, went into my room and all I could hear was running water and thought someone had left the taps running. Nope, it was the toilet - the flush button was stuck in and the tank was continually emptying into the bowl which wasn't a problem at the time, but no proper flush tomorrow morning could be! As a result I've had to be moved to a different room which also came with 4 large pieces of chocolate and extra coffee. Heading off to the Sugarmill shortly to see Billy Nomates and imbibe in a few 🍺🍺🍺


----------



## Jenkins (28 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> _Vorsprung Durch *Tetleys*_, don'cher know.


More appropriate


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> The off-side rule - who knows it in detail. I thought it was the player that kicked the ball into goal that needed to have defenders between him and the goal. How can someone be off-side and a goal disallowed, if someone was off-side when they passed the ball to the person who passed it to the goal scorer?



If you're talking about the disallowed Brazil goal, it's also about player who provided the assist.

In this case, he touched the ball coming back from an offside position, ergo he is deemed to have interfered with the play, even if the player who put the ball in the net was well onside.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Old Hall?



I didn't know Oulton Park sold teapots


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> It was absolutely delicious with brown sauce, yum!





Why spoil good cheese & potato pie with brown sauce?


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> The off-side rule - who knows it in detail. I thought it was the player that kicked the ball into goal that needed to have defenders between him and the goal. How can someone be off-side and a goal disallowed, if someone was off-side when they passed the ball to the person who passed it to the goal scorer?



My granddaughter is an FA referee. One of her football team coaches is a linesman in Qatar and my nephew is in Qatar for 5 weeks as a commentator for the FA and others. 

I hope they all know the offside rules


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I put new butter in the butter dish.


And the old butter?


----------



## Illaveago (28 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Oh that's not nice must be hard for her at times ?
> In MND put simply the problem is the body attacks the outer protective coating on the neurons they becomes damaged.
> Then become frayed and stop working in turn meaning muscles stop working.



Yes, getting some doctors to believe that she has it . It was an eye specialist at the hospital who first diagnosed it . Other doctors say that she is from the wrong ethnic background .


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> I didn't know Oulton Park sold teapots


We never said he bought it!!


----------



## rockyroller (28 Nov 2022)

colly said:


> Just found the time to watch this through. Very instructive. Often we will get a turkey crown because we don't have so many coming for Christmas Day in recent years. We have a crowd coming this year I'm happy to say, so it will be a big bird for us.
> 
> Armed with this knowledge I feel I could tackle an ostrich if need be.



good. I even wore gloves like the chef. glad I did, it was all pretty oily. also give yourself some elbow room & a large wooden cutting board, I used our pizza "peel"





so I took the bird out of the oven & let it sit for 30-45 minutes
took the bird out of the roasting pan & put it on the wooden board
put the roasting pan outside after I dealt with the drippings (I added some to the packaged gravy mix McCormacks, 2 packs)
set up a large oven roasting dish, the glass one you see, for the cut meat for ppl to choose from
set up a large bowl for anything not being served, like the wings, so Wifey could make soup w/ it
carved the turkey
broke down the bird so it would fit in another container so Wifey could make soup w/ it
covered the carved meat w/ tin foil & set on oven top
when it was time to eat, or just before we put whatever needed heating into the oven for a good 20 minutes. I don't care for cold turkey
so one needs counter space & several containers. don't cheat yourself


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2022)

Found another e bay item that's too far away i should stop looking nationwide


----------



## Gwylan (28 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Just had a phone call from Halfords! I'm 2 billionth in a queue or something like that . They have sent me an email ! I don't do emails !
> 
> Why couldn't they just have said . "Oi! Your thing is ready for collecting ! "



Don't worry it's all a , bu&&er forgotten the word. Oh yes, scam.

Google will be offering you the same item for the rest of the week. Or, God save us, the rest of the Black Friday Hole that encompasses us until Christmas.
Have Argos announced that they will deliver Christmas morning, yet?


----------



## Gwylan (28 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> _Vorsprung Durch Technik_, don'cher know.



That's Audi, not exactly VW. No capital "d" though. Me, a pedant, perish the thought.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Hello from Stoke on Trent - who turned the heating off?
> 
> Booked into the hotel, went into my room and all I could hear was running water and thought someone had left the taps running. Nope, it was the toilet - the flush button was stuck in and the tank was continually emptying into the bowl which wasn't a problem at the time, but no proper flush tomorrow morning could be! As a result I've had to be moved to a different room which also came with 4 large pieces of chocolate and extra coffee. Heading off to the Sugarmill shortly to see Billy Nomates and imbibe in a few* 🍺🍺🍺


Two things,
You headed further north as the fog has returned round these parts.
*Never heard of them.


----------



## Gwylan (28 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Found another e bay item that's too far away i should stop looking nationwide





Jameshow said:


> So jealous!



Sorry, hoped you would bathe in the glow of my freedom. 
Back to normal now

Questions like "what did you do all day" sub plot involves the washing that was left unattended in the washing machine.
Stupid oriental thing cannot manage to hang the washing out?


----------



## Gwylan (28 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> @Andy in Germany 's got himself a Teasmade!!!



What's her name?


----------



## Gwylan (28 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I've won a Milwaukee power drill apparently. All I have to do is to click the link to confirm.



Are you going to change your title to Tyred & Gullible. A once famous music hall act.


----------



## Gwylan (28 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> That's better 😊



Than what?


----------



## Gwylan (28 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I don't know where it comes from; I bought it second hand.
> 
> View attachment 669474
> 
> ...



Once spent an evening in the wilds of Chian drinking warm brown coloured spirit from tea pots. We all seemed to still be at the table in the morning. I dared not move, I was certain to fall over.
Had a Chinese breakfast and eventually moved on. The customer thought this was great and we became quite chums bonded by not understanding a word the other one said.


----------



## Gwylan (28 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's kind of cool to see this guy do things the exact same way I do. Although I stick to chickens and guinea fowls, as there's only two of us here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> The trick is knowing exactly where to stick the knife - that's as true for a cooked bird as de-boning a raw one.
> 
> The one thing I will do that he doesn't, is pick all the meat off the (cooked) carcass once the breasts, wings and legs have been removed. These "bits" are great for sandwiches, stir fries, cat snacks etc, and you can get a surprising amount of meat off the bones this way. And then, the bones themselves will go for stock.



Trick is to remove the wishbone before cooking. Pop it under the bird for roasting. 
Then choose the victim who receives it. Around here they have to kiss everyone at the table.
Great leveller


----------



## Gwylan (28 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I put new butter in the butter dish.



Conformist!


----------



## dave r (28 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Why spoil good cheese & potato pie with brown sauce?



Why spoil anything with brown sauce.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Why spoil anything with brown sauce.



With you there.

It's the sauce-of-last-resort.

Orrible stuff.


----------



## Reynard (28 Nov 2022)

Had the last of the cauliflower soup, followed by spaghetti with my home made basil & walnut pesto.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Than what?





PeteXXX said:


> I think I'll check the horizontal comfort level of the settee...
> Back in a while 😴


^^That^^


----------



## Jameshow (28 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Found another e bay item that's too far away i should stop looking nationwide



What and where?


----------



## tyred (28 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> And the old butter?



Probably clogging up my arteries depending on which health report I read this week.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Probably clogging up my arteries depending on which health report I read this week.


Isn't butter good for you again. Better even than olive oil margerine?


----------



## tyred (28 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Conformist!



Maybe I should put the salt in the butter disha nd the butter in the sugar bowl instead.


----------



## Jameshow (28 Nov 2022)

Transit recovered!


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Once spent an evening in the wilds of Chian drinking warm brown coloured spirit from tea pots. We all seemed to still be at the table in the morning. I dared not move, I was certain to fall over.
> Had a Chinese breakfast and eventually moved on. The customer thought this was great and we *became quite chums bonded by not understanding a word the other one said.*



I have a similar relationship with my Brother in Law: He doesn't speak English and I don't speak Japanese but we both speak fluent husband.


----------



## tyred (28 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Isn't butter good for you again. Better even than olive oil margerine?



That depends on which newspaper you read.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> That's Audi, not exactly VW. No capital "d" though. Me, a pedant, perish the thought.



I see your VW/Audi pedantry and raise you:

Audi is part of Volkswagen Group.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> That depends on which newspaper you read.


This was a piece in either New Scientist or American Scientist, not a newspaper.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> _Vorsprung Durch Technik_, don'cher know.



It is an Audi teapot? How posh.



Do you have to remove all the outside of the teapot to add water to it?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> That's Audi, not exactly VW. No capital "d" though. Me, a pedant, perish the thought.



I thought it was NSU

or Dampfhkraftwagen.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> This was a piece in either New Scientist or American Scientist, not a newspaper.



_Scientific American_, perhaps?


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> It is an Audi teapot? How posh.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to remove all the outside of the teapot to add water to it?


And he claims it's an automatic, makes the tea for him!


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> _Scientific American_, perhaps?


Possibly, but there's an American Scientist magazine as well. I get the odd copy. 
I'll have to check now, see which it was in.


----------



## Gwylan (28 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I thought it was NSU
> 
> or Dampfhkraftwagen.



Is it that old, to be an NSU?


----------



## Gwylan (28 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Maybe I should put the salt in the butter disha nd the butter in the sugar bowl instead.



Walk on the wild side, go for it.


----------



## tyred (28 Nov 2022)

Time to visit the Land of Nod. I must consult the road map to find the best route.


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Time to visit the Land of Nod. I must consult the road map to find the best route.


Over the hill, round the bend and turn left when you get to the fork in the road.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Two things,
> You headed further north as the fog has returned round these parts.
> **Never heard of them.*


Ahem - Her


----------



## classic33 (28 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Ahem - Her



That's "Billy Nomates and imbibe in a few"!


----------



## Jenkins (28 Nov 2022)

dave r said:


> Why spoil anything with brown sauce.





Reynard said:


> With you there.
> 
> It's the sauce-of-last-resort.
> 
> Orrible stuff.


Unless on hot/warm pork based products


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Unless on hot/warm pork based products



Noooooooo! Sacrilege!!!


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2022)

I've just made myself a  and bought two old Toleman / BP Formula 2 posters off the Bay of E.


----------



## Gwylan (29 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I see your VW/Audi pedantry and raise you:
> 
> Audi is part of Volkswagen Group.



Erm, I need notice of that. Await inspiration in the morning as I cycle to my exercise class.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2022)

Anyways, I'm off for a nice girly pamper session well away from any devices upon which I can peruse on the Bay of E.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2022)

Good morning.



Reynard said:


> I've just made myself a  and bought two old Toleman / BP Formula 2 posters off the Bay of E.



I mainly use Ebay to buy Marmite every couple of months. I'm stockpiling it in case the EU declares it a dangerous substance.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2022)

Jameshow said:


> What and where?



Bike obviously and York


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2022)

Morning all 
Kettle is boiling
Looks dry outside and not as chilly as expected


----------



## woodbutchmaster (29 Nov 2022)

I swear it's getting darker rather than lighter this morning !


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2022)

Well the kettle boiled
The tea has brewed
And the first cuppa went down well


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2022)

It's blood donoring day, today.


----------



## dave r (29 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Unless on hot/warm pork based products


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2022)

At work. Managed to find the two rear mechs in the box with exactly the same problem. Thankfully I tried a third before I started mucking about with the dropper.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2022)

Morning . It's foggy here .
Georgie isn't well!
Yesterday he was very quiet and just stayed in his chair all day . He didn't touch his food and seemed to be sleeping or trying to sleep . I gave him some cat yogurt last night which he seemed to like . This morning he is out of his chair but hasn't eaten his food . I have given him some biscuit treats which he has eaten and a bit of pilchard which he picked off my fingers . I opened the door to our back place but he was very reluctant to go out . Normally he dashes out as soon as the door is opened . He eventually went out but didn't venture far . He has now come back in and is sat on a stool watching the TV.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2022)

Those cheesy treat biscuits have given him enough energy to try some of the fresh fishy food I put down for him . I think he is slowly on the mend .  He even went and looked at my shoes .


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
Two wooden folding chairs from our patio have been stored in the shed , I wonder how quickly others will notice


----------



## oldwheels (29 Nov 2022)

Dry and slightly overcast but no wind.
Need to wait in for a bit for another medical consultation. Ear problem this time so I will probably get called in for somebody to look in them.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2022)

Well he has been out and back in again . He seems a bit happier and has been purring and we even bashed heads ! 

He still doesn't fancy his biscuits or his wet food . He has a sniff and walks away . I doubt if he would do that to his treats !


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Nov 2022)

A very warm day here in HK for the time of year, 27c, but temp will drop like a stone tomorrow to about 13c.

Still taps aff weather in Scotland but HKers will be wrapped up like it's Siberia.


----------



## tyred (29 Nov 2022)

Nice but cold day here. 

The council seem to be digging up the road for 12,644,657th time. 

My sinuses are acting up today


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Nov 2022)

Granary toast and scrambled eggs woofed down ... no brown sauce this time


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Nov 2022)

I've got hiccups.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I've got hiccups.



BOO!!!


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2022)

I painted the walls of our landing yesterday . I did it in the impressionist style . I had the impression I was doing the right thing .  It turns out I used the wrong colour! 
Never mind it will act as a base layer .


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> BOO!!!



I've heard that standing on your head and garging the Mongolian National Anthem works.


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Granary toast and scrambled eggs woofed down ... no brown sauce this time



BROWN SAUCE!?? On scrambled eggs!? What is this sorcery?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Nov 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> I've heard that standing on your head and garging the Mongolian National Anthem works.


Does this work?

View: https://twitter.com/gregjames/status/1597500459597852673


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Someone local has had a tree surgeon


----------



## pawl (29 Nov 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Granary toast and scrambled eggs woofed down ... no brown sauce this time



Try Marmite. That’s brown u


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2022)

Just removed an Acera rear mech from a Bike Shaped Object that was dumped on donated to us. 

One advantage of BSO's is that they tend to have a mid range rear mech so people think they are better quality than they are. As the "bikes" are so awful they are hardly used the rear mech is usually hardly worn. You just need to get rid of the rest of the bike...


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2022)

In other news; it's now foggy. 

Are you lot conspiring to send me your unwanted weather?


----------



## cookiemonster (29 Nov 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does this work?
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/gregjames/status/1597500459597852673




One of these did.


----------



## mybike (29 Nov 2022)

For the past few weeks there has been a bso fastened to the bus stop at the end of our road. Initially I hadn't noticed the lock & cable fastening it to the pole & wondered why it hadn't been liberated.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2022)

Chilly lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## tyred (29 Nov 2022)

My Wispa is broken in half.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> My Wispa is broken in half.



That was careless…


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Nov 2022)

It’s Nasty out there, as @Juan Kog will tell you.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That was careless…



Last Christmas …


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2022)

Couple of miles walked with the dog this morning. Drizzle & mizzle. I love the smell of wet dog in the morning!.. 
Luckily it stopped before my ride to the blood donoring place so I managed to donate my 65th pint during a 12 mile pedal.


----------



## tom73 (29 Nov 2022)

Down to work today with my usual small group of misfits who don't fit our one size eduction system. 
Only to be told we need you to take a maths class. Thought ok thinking be the bigger group of almost misfits. 
No top set , year 11 good job Ive got higher qual maths and qual to teach. Double lesson too 
They loved it i'm not like the academy staff i'm a way more relax, treat them as individuals. Planners on tables , powerpoint ect stuff that we had a ball not sure the head of dept approved bet you they remember it come exams though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> My Wispa is broken in half.



Quick, eat it before someone notices.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2022)

Been a dull, dank and mostly foggy day here chez Casa Reynard.

I overslept massively after feeling rather pawly last night, but I did go out into town to sort out some errands. I now have the Christmas Boxes for the postie, the bin men, the guys on the recycling truck etc.

Also popped into Tesco for bread, milk and a couple of other gubbins. I had planned on a grocery shop over this weekend just gone, but ended up not doing that. Picked up ham, milk, bread, raspberries, a cauliflower and crisps on yellow sticker.

There's obviously been some backlash over the whole 30p onions thing, as they are now priced at 17p each. Which more or less brings them down to back where they were before this whole thing kicked off. Still, can't see why they don't sell them by weight like everybody else. It's just bonkers... 

Now sat down watching the footy - am channel hopping between the Holland - Qatar and Ecuador - Senegal games.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Down to work today with my usual small group of misfits who don't fit our one size eduction system.
> Only to be told we need you to take a maths class. Thought ok thinking be the bigger group of almost misfits.
> No top set , year 11 good job Ive got higher qual maths and qual to teach. Double lesson too
> They loved it i'm not like the academy staff i'm a way more relax, treat them as individuals. Planners on tables , powerpoint ect stuff that we had a ball not sure the head of dept approved bet you they remember it come exams though.



Sounds so much better than the dry, stodgy and uppity maths teachers I had at school.

Maths was so much more fun at uni when it was mixed up with all the interesting engineering stuff.


----------



## postman (29 Nov 2022)

Mrs P has just called out a scammer.Story on Thursday son and daughter are staying overnight.Friday morning a family get together because one year ago Mrs Ps mum died.So we are being together for the day.Right so they want us to get the Xmas tree out and also dress the room.So in the space where the tree is she found sons guitar amp.She puts it on FB market place,up comes a buyer.I wont go on and on.He is busy courier to pick up,Mrs P to pay £93 insurance which he will pay at the end,then a few email accounts come up.Bank details,So Mrs P gets interested,why should she pay blah blah.He gets a bit stroppy he is busy.She asks where are you from he replies Texas.She replies no sale is going to take place thank you.So he goes ok i will take legal action against you Ok go on then i an a retired police officer with 32 years service and there are too many red flags in this conversation.He has not replied for over one hour now.Bastard.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Down to work today with my usual small group of misfits who don't fit our one size eduction system.
> Only to be told we need you to take a maths class. Thought ok thinking be the bigger group of almost misfits.
> No top set , year 11 good job Ive got higher qual maths and qual to teach. Double lesson too
> They loved it i'm not like the academy staff i'm a way more relax, treat them as individuals. Planners on tables , powerpoint ect stuff that we had a ball not sure the head of dept approved bet you they remember it come exams though.



Good for you. And yes they'll remember it at exam time. They're probably telling their parents about it right now in fact.

I also have a lot of respect for anyone who can teach anything for two lessons straight on an hours notice; I need a good half hour just for a quick presentation.

As for the head of department, I generally take the attitude that if you're annoying someone in authority you're probably on the right track.


----------



## postman (29 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> . I now have the Christmas Box for postie,


Dear young lady. i am umbled nay umbled more than Uriah Heep.What can this poor old gentleman say.I am most grateful.


----------



## tom73 (29 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sounds so much better than the dry, stodgy and uppity maths teachers I had at school.
> 
> Maths was so much more fun at uni when it was mixed up with all the interesting engineering stuff.



Like any subject make it fun and like magic it's interesting. I had same great teachers many old school but trained in the 60's liberal teaching training. So more open to most things. One of our chem teachers at uni was a total to the max eccentric a 1/4 Russian showed you all sorts one of the 1st things was how to make vodka stronger.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> u.So he goes ok i will take legal action against you



What for deciding not to sell to them after a few messages on FB. What planet is the guy on?


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Like any subject make it fun and like magic it's interesting. I had same great teachers many old school but trained in the 60's liberal teaching training. So more open to most things. One of our chem teachers at uni was a total to the max eccentric a 1/4 Russian showed you all sorts one of the 1st things was how to make vodka stronger.



I went to "Summer School" at Bath University when I was studying with the OU back in the '80's. It was a "Fundamentals of Technology" course and one of the subjects was Mechanics. We got a few hours on stresses / strains / loads etc then we split into teams and had to build a span out of Balsa. Our various constructions were then subjected to progressive loads and the model that did best got a round of applause. What struck me was the lecturer was Australian and when he first walked in to the lab he was wearing two triangular half slices of toast dangling from his earlobes.


----------



## tom73 (29 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good for you. And yes they'll remember it at exam time. They're probably telling their parents about it right now in fact.
> 
> I also have a lot of respect for anyone who can teach anything for two lessons straight on an hours notice; I need a good half hour just for a quick presentation.
> 
> As for the head of department, I generally take the attitude that if you're annoying someone in authority you're probably on the right track.



Our team annoy most high up TBO we do things differently the last few years it's so regimented so many rules it's plan potty. 
Got told today don't forget toilet passers are purple this 1/2 term stuff that i'm not starting that game. 
Partly I was lucky I often invigilate exams so know the papers pretty well they'd planned around a few so just went with it.
But in my own way the stuff got done just not to the plan.


----------



## Jameshow (29 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good for you. And yes they'll remember it at exam time. They're probably telling their parents about it right now in fact.
> 
> I also have a lot of respect for anyone who can teach anything for two lessons straight on an hours notice; I need a good half hour just for a quick presentation.
> 
> As for the head of department, I generally take the attitude that if you're annoying someone in authority you're probably on the right track.



Thanks for that last sentence... Missed an ad-hoc meeting with boss and finance director.... Perhaps I need to look for new job?!


----------



## tom73 (29 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I went to "Summer School" at Bath University when I was studying with the OU back in the '80's. It was a "Fundamentals of Technology" course and one of the subjects was Mechanics. We got a few hours on stresses / strains / loads etc then we split into teams and had to build a span out of Balsa. Our various constructions were then subjected to progressive loads and the model that did best got a round of applause. What struck me was the lecturer was Australian and when he first walked in to the lab he was wearing two triangular half slices of toast dangling from his earlobes.



That's the OU for you, summer schools are the stuff of Legends. They'd stopped most of them when I started so never got to go.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2022)

postman said:


> Dear young lady. i am umbled nay umbled more than Uriah Heep.What can this poor old gentleman say.I am most grateful.



It's extreme range for the trebuchet, so there may be some breakages...


----------



## oldwheels (29 Nov 2022)

Never got out cycling again today as rain appeared so went for a brief walk instead.

MV Loch Frisa again missing sailings and this is about the third time no sailing because of a toilet problem. The boat came from a commuter route in Norway and probably the toilets were not used much there. Here there is generally a rush just before docking as for car drivers and passengers the next available ones will be quite a long way off and no guarantee they will be open anyway. Foot passengers have to rely on supermarket ones generally.

It is hoped my ear problems are simply caused by wax but I have an appointment next week anyway with an audio technician who checks for wax as a routine


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Never got out cycling again today as rain appeared so went for a brief walk instead.
> 
> MV Loch Frisa again missing sailings and this is about the third time no sailing because of a toilet problem. The boat came from a commuter route in Norway and probably the toilets were not used much there. Here there is generally a rush just before docking as for car drivers and passengers the next available ones will be quite a long way off and no guarantee they will be open anyway. Foot passengers have to rely on supermarket ones generally.
> 
> It is hoped my ear problems are simply caused by wax but I have an appointment next week anyway with an audio technician who checks for wax as a routine



I remember when I first came to Germany the privvy on local trains was basically a hole under the seat with a pipe pointing down; you could see track passing when you flushed it.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Like any subject make it fun and like magic it's interesting. I had same great teachers many old school but trained in the 60's liberal teaching training. So more open to most things. One of our chem teachers at uni was a total to the max eccentric a 1/4 Russian showed you all sorts one of the 1st things was how to make vodka stronger.



Oh yes, definitely. Even really chewy theory can be fun if you dress it up the right way.

I remember one lecture I had to do as a postgrad to fellow postgrads and final year mech students for whom the subject was relevant. In this case it was how composites react to a particular type of impact. I opened my speil with some actual footage of racing car impacts - including Alex Zanardi's accident at the Lausitzring. Quite a number of them went green at the gills as it was a pretty nasty smash, but I had everyone's attention for the remainder of the hour...


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I went to "Summer School" at Bath University when I was studying with the OU back in the '80's. It was a "Fundamentals of Technology" course and one of the subjects was Mechanics. We got a few hours on stresses / strains / loads etc then we split into teams and had to build a span out of Balsa. Our various constructions were then subjected to progressive loads and the model that did best got a round of applause. What struck me was the lecturer was Australian and when he first walked in to the lab he was wearing two triangular half slices of toast dangling from his earlobes.



Reminds me of the "building a bridge out of drinking straws" thing we did during our foundation year.

Our lecturer for that portion of the course was Welsh. No toast in evidence, however...


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2022)

Anyways, time for a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## oldwheels (29 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember when I first came to Germany the privvy on local trains was basically a hole under the seat with a pipe pointing down; you could see track passing when you flushed it.



I remember ones in the UK being like that. No idea when they changed.


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good for you. And yes they'll remember it at exam time. They're probably telling their parents about it right now in fact.
> 
> I also have a lot of respect for anyone who can teach anything for two lessons straight on an hours notice; I need a good half hour just for a quick presentation.
> 
> As for the head of department, I generally take the attitude that if you're annoying someone in authority you're probably on the right track.



I have had to teach French to a class on several occasions at less than an hour's notice. I worked in the Foreign Language department at a Technical College. The usual teacher had sustained a head injury at work. She gradually recovered but some days she would ring me at the college and ask me to take the lesson in her place. 

My strategy was to only speak French throughout the lesson, and think up questions that they should be able to answer based on the last chapter they used in the class.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have had to teach French to a class on several occasions at less than an hour's notice. I worked in the Foreign Language department at a Technical College. The usual teacher had sustained a head injury at work. She gradually recovered but some days she would ring me at the college and ask me to take the lesson in her place.
> 
> My strategy was to only speak French throughout the lesson, and think up questions that they should be able to answer based on the last chapter they used in the class.



I've had to teach German to refugees here. This was great fun because German was the only language I could be sure any of them spoke, and translations often went from Arabic or Syrian to Turkish to Kurdish or vice versa; occasionally we'd then have to translate to a Kurdish dialect. Mostly I'd take things with me into the lessons, including on one occasion my touring bike which sat on a desk while we translated the names of the parts.

Ironically I'm absolutely awful at learning languages; I just scraped a "C" in GCSE German and failed German at AS level.

I'm not going to tell you about my French grades.


----------



## tom73 (29 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have had to teach French to a class on several occasions at less than an hour's notice. I worked in the Foreign Language department at a Technical College. The usual teacher had sustained a head injury at work. She gradually recovered but some days she would ring me at the college and ask me to take the lesson in her place.
> 
> My strategy was to only speak French throughout the lesson, and think up questions that they should be able to answer based on the last chapter they used in the class.



From my school days of Tricolore pierre and co either asked a policeman the way to bakers , butchers ect. Got lost and asked policeman for directions. Or we had to name things via odd looking drawn set of official flash cards of roast chicken, baskets of veg or other assorted food and drink with odd animal thrown in. One year we had our head as our teacher which was handy as he was chief examiner in french for the exam board.


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2022)

The classes I "taught" were for Engineering Students who were going to France for a month. The emphasis was on them learning basic conversation skills. No amount of learning intricacies of a language will compensate if you cannot string a spoken sentence together.

My converational French improved immensely while spending two weeks in France on a Walking holiday. It was about half and half English/French speakers. One lady worked as a guide at Chartres Cathedral. She was very happy to have someone to talk to in French, and she spoke slowly and clearly. One on occasion we discussed, in French, the use of the subjunctive. 

One evening everyone wanted to play Trivial Pursuits. Guessed who was told to be the translator of the questions from English to French?


----------



## Gwylan (29 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember when I first came to Germany the privvy on local trains was basically a hole under the seat with a pipe pointing down; you could see track passing when you flushed it.



And? What's not right with that?


----------



## Gwylan (29 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I remember ones in the UK being like that. No idea when they changed.



AIDS, one good thing the unions did.


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2022)

Just learnt a new word in the introduction to the footie - pertinacious. I knew pertinent and tenacious and thought someone had made up the word.


----------



## Speicher (29 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> AIDS, one good thing the unions did.



 

Oh I see what you mean.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2022)

Time to feed the cats and settle down to England v Wales (and peek in on USA v Iran occasionally)


----------



## tom73 (29 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> AIDS, one good thing the unions did.



What's that got to do with it ? 
It's the least thing you worry about when maintenance had to clean the underside down.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Nov 2022)

good or bad, my day is humming along as expected. glad my nite job days are numbered (for the winter) looking forward to more rest, more time w/ Wifey & more nite rides!


----------



## Gwylan (29 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've had to teach German to refugees here. This was great fun because German was the only language I could be sure any of them spoke, and translations often went from Arabic or Syrian to Turkish to Kurdish or vice versa; occasionally we'd then have to translate to a Kurdish dialect. Mostly I'd take things with me into the lessons, including on one occasion my touring bike which sat on a desk while we translated the names of the parts.
> 
> Ironically I'm absolutely awful at learning languages; I just scraped a "C" in GCSE German and failed German at AS level.
> 
> I'm not going to tell you about my French grades.



My German teacher was Herr Ings. He had form, a small moustache and drove a Beetle. He had been interred in Germany during the war and still taught german. 
His name was a great place to start. The fishy jokes were banal and multiple.
At some point I missed a fundamental point and struggled for the whole duration of my course. My father spoke good German and it was important that I respected that. 

Hr Ings encouragement just before the exam was to tell me that if I passed German O level he would give up teaching.
My oral examiner was a mate's dad. I walked it. A discussion about fashion and men wearing earrings 
The written I got 52%. But a pass is a pass.

For the duration of the 6th form I would greet him with "Guten Morgen Herr Ings immer noch hier" Always with a Cardiff lilt 

The final irony is that I ended up running a German division and dealing with the company's most valuable customer, in German. 

Before I took over this job I was sent for weeks at a time to learn, improve the business German I had picked up along the way.
Occasionally I would use what was judged to be an inappropriate word, phrase or expletive. My instructors who all seemed to of a particular class and style would exclaim " who ever taught you that word" 
I often thought of Hr Doktor Ings. I would so love being able to tell Hr Ings that it was his foundations that a large part of my life were based on.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> The classes I "taught" were for Engineering Students who were going to France for a month. The emphasis was on them learning basic conversation skills. No amount of learning intricacies of a language will compensate if you cannot string a spoken sentence together.
> 
> My converational French improved immensely while spending two weeks in France on a Walking holiday. It was about half and half English/French speakers. One lady worked as a guide at Chartres Cathedral. She was very happy to have someone to talk to in French, and she spoke slowly and clearly. One on occasion we discussed, in French, the use of the subjunctive.
> 
> One evening everyone wanted to play Trivial Pursuits. Guessed who was told to be the translator of the questions from English to French?



until Wifey departs for Italy, next summer, I'll be over-hearing her Duolingo practices, with her computer ...


----------



## Gwylan (29 Nov 2022)

Had a nice day. Morning at fitness and a 20k cycle home in the murk. Not wet, not clear and my bike is filthy. 
But my Lidl winter cycling bub is very nice and effective.


----------



## Gwylan (29 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> until Wifey departs for Italy, next summer, I'll be over-hearing her Duolingo practices, with her computer ...



If God is generous I will wake up speaking Italian one day. 

But I suppose I ought to try a course to give Him a hand.


----------



## Gwylan (29 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Oh I see what you mean.



It is quite shocking, even disgusting to think how long we expected people to work in those conditions


----------



## Gwylan (29 Nov 2022)

But on the train facilities theme, anyone ever travelled in Russia.
My mother unwittingly prepared me with a story of her best friend from Yugoslavia. She was shocked that the British put paper down the toilet and not in a bucket beside the toilet.

In the early 80s remembering my mother's story from 30+ years before I foolishly lifted the lid on one of these buckets. Cultural awakening or what? 
Dilemma, do I throw up in the bucket or the pan?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> And? What's not right with that?



Apart from some poor bloke having to clean the muck off the underside of the train occasionally, it's a simple and effective system.

Of course, a hole in the floor may not work as well on a ship...


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Before I took over this job I was sent for weeks at a time to learn, improve the business German I had picked up along the way.
> Occasionally I would use what was judged to be an inappropriate word, phrase or expletive. My instructors who all seemed to of a particular class and style would exclaim " who ever taught you that word"
> I often thought of Hr Doktor Ings. I would so love being able to tell Hr Ings that it was his foundations that a large part of my life were based on.



I had a similar problem: for the first ten years here I worked with teenagers so I would occasionally speak like one. Fortunately people were pretty gracious.

I wrote to my excellent German teacher a few years back to say thank you for her influence.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2022)

Why are all the cooking prog's doing christmas food


----------



## tom73 (29 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Why are all the cooking prog's doing christmas food



And why do most all ways
cook and make stuff big enough to feed the 5000.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2022)

Onwards and upwards. Nice win for England, now why couldn't we play like this on Friday night?

Had a bacon sandwich and the last of the apple crumble & custard for supper.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> My German teacher was Herr Ings. He had form, a small moustache and drove a Beetle. He had been interred in Germany during the war and still taught german.
> His name was a great place to start. The fishy jokes were banal and multiple.
> At some point I missed a fundamental point and struggled for the whole duration of my course. My father spoke good German and it was important that I respected that.
> 
> ...



German is a brilliant language to swear in.  (And I have five languages to choose from, sooooo...)


----------



## Illaveago (29 Nov 2022)

Oh goody ! Poo sticks !


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2022)

Tomorrow's job involves nurses, battery, pacemaker oh and Numpton general hospital


----------



## tyred (29 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Apart from some poor bloke having to clean the muck off the underside of the train occasionally, it's a simple and effective system.
> 
> Of course, a hole in the floor may not work as well on a ship...



What about aeroplanes? 

I'm tempted to post Billy Connolly's Jobbie Weecha story


----------



## tyred (29 Nov 2022)

Ventured out for about 18 miles on the single speed. Nice night with clear moon.


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Ventured out for about 18 miles on the single speed. Nice night with clear moon.


Can't see the end of the street(45 yards), much less the moon(420,384,800 yards)!


----------



## tyred (29 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Can't see the end of the street(45 yards), much less the moon(420,384,800 yards)!



Perhaps you should have gone to Specsavers. 🤔


----------



## classic33 (29 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> Perhaps you should have gone to Specsavers. 🤔


Possibly, or wait until this fog clears.
If it ever does!


----------



## DCLane (29 Nov 2022)

@Andy in Germany - I managed to get a U/U in French, which I'm presuming stands for 'Utterly Useless '.

The family still lets me do the talking when we've been on holiday in France for 10 of the last 14 summers. The French? They usually ask me to stop, generally with something like "thank you, but you're ruining our language. English is just fine."


----------



## tom73 (29 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Tomorrow's job involves nurses, battery, pacemaker oh and Numpton general hospital



Just bribe the nurses with Chocolate and they will be all yours.


----------



## Reynard (29 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Just bribe the nurses with Chocolate and they will be all yours.



Mum, (a retired nurse - military, then district), always bribes the nurses at the surgery with chocolate biscuits when she goes for her regular check-ups.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I remember ones in the UK being like that. No idea when they changed.



Must have been the 60's or 70's in The States, older equipment still running.
Line in the song _City of New Orleans_,
"The passengers will please refrain"
references a sign, usually brass, in the toilets,
_The passengers will please refrain from flushing the water closet while the train is in the station._
Newer cars had retention tanks on them by the time I rode _The City of New Orleans_ rather regularly.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2022)

And other railroads may not have had quite such florid English as the Illinois Central or the Gulf, Mobile, and Ohio Railroads. I think the Rock Island merely said _Please do not flush the toilet while train is in the station_.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2022)




----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 669588



I remember seeing similar signs on BR trains back in the day...


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2022)

I have spent an enjoyable evening taking a pencil for a walk across a piece of paper. The intention was to do the drawing for a watercolour painting, but this piece ended up having ideas of its own. So I carried on using a dark sepia coloured pencil and a paper torchon. I shan't finish it this evening, so time to put the drawing stuff away and head off up the wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Andy in Germany - I managed to get a U/U in French, which I'm presuming stands for 'Utterly Useless '.
> 
> The family still lets me do the talking when we've been on holiday in France for 10 of the last 14 summers. The French? They usually ask me to stop, generally with something like "thank you, but you're ruining our language. English is just fine."



It took a year before people here stopped replying in English. I still have trouble with dialects which are very strong and very localised.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Nov 2022)

In other news; good morning; the washing machine is running and I'm trying to work out how to switch the heating on.


----------



## tom73 (30 Nov 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mum, (a retired nurse - military, then district), always bribes the nurses at the surgery with chocolate biscuits when she goes for her regular check-ups.



Bet she likes pens too


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2022)

Well I am partially up 
First cuppa is brewing
I get the feeling I shall need a few good cups today


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2022)

It's ♻ Bin day today and I'm nearly up. 
I can see it's still dark, but is it foggy out there?


----------



## tyred (30 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 669588



When I travelled on the Jacobite steam train between Fort William and Mallaig a few years ago, they constantly announced this over the PA system. Clearly they haven't updated their toilets.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I can see it's still dark, but is it foggy out there?



It is dark but not between home and my parents house. 
Going Numpton next so will see.... hopefully


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## tom73 (30 Nov 2022)

Confused the dog this morning got 1/2 way on the his walk then remembered i'd left my head touch. So back we went no off lead run to the gate or find the biscuit once though the gate. Soon back out and normal end of walk fun. In other news another cold morning time to dig out the heated gloves.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (30 Nov 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Andy in Germany - I managed to get a U/U in French, which I'm presuming stands for 'Utterly Useless '.
> 
> The family still lets me do the talking when we've been on holiday in France for 10 of the last 14 summers. The French? They usually ask me to stop, generally with something like "thank you, but you're ruining our language. English is just fine."



Hmm. l live in France so no excuse not to speak French but so many younger people speak English ( and lets face it most people are younger than me) , that it is all to tempting to " Franglé" my way through


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2022)

@PeteXXX no fog or mist along the a45


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Nov 2022)

rockyroller said:


> until Wifey departs for Italy, next summer, I'll be over-hearing her Duolingo practices, with her computer ...



My 5 year old granddaughter loves “ Owly “ and “ helps “ me with my German exercises 😄


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Nov 2022)

Just got a call from the deputy manager:

"Andy, can you come to the office? We need to talk."

Oh cr*p

Ran to office wondering what I'd done wrong now. Everything was fine ten minutes ago.

Arrive in office. DM:

"Frau____________ is off sick for the week and Frau ___________ is also sick until December, we need to sort out staffing until the weekend"

And.... Breathe.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Nov 2022)

With the number of people here learning German I reckon I should start CC language exchange seminars: 

Two weeks in the Breisgau, flat, lots of cycle lanes, next to the Black Forest and France, Language training in the morning and practical experience, in the form of guided cycle tours in the afternoons.


----------



## Tenkaykev (30 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> With the number of people here learning German I reckon I should start CC language exchange seminars:
> 
> Two weeks in the Breisgau, flat, lots of cycle lanes, next to the Black Forest and France, Language training in the morning and practical experience, in the form of guided cycle tours in the afternoons.



Sign me up!
I visited my daughter when she was working in Berlin. I was going for a month and so I thought it a good idea to sign up for a language course while I was there. On the first morning I turned up at the admin building and was documented and sent to the “ absolute beginner “ classroom in another building. It took me a while to find the correct room, and when I finally walked in I was met with about a dozen faces sitting behind desks and chatting. They all stood up as being so old they thought I must be the teacher😄 
Living in the Poole / Bournemouth area there’s lots of language schools and I’d often see groups of students gathered outside the doorways of various schools. It brings back fond memories of doing similar outside a school in Berlin.


----------



## dave r (30 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> With the number of people here learning German I reckon I should start CC language exchange seminars:
> 
> Two weeks in the Breisgau, flat, lots of cycle lanes, next to the Black Forest and France, Language training in the morning and practical experience, in the form of guided cycle tours in the afternoons.



Sounds lovely.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2022)

Oops... I was going to have a coffee free couple of days 

☕


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Nov 2022)

I'm defrosting my freezer. It will take a while. And then I'll have to restock it ready for Christmas because I've been running supplies down. 

Today's to do list includes taking my mother to the GP and collecting a Christmas tree for a friend.


----------



## tyred (30 Nov 2022)

My work computer has decided to act up. Had to force a restart and after an age it has finally restarted but has decided not to recognise one of the monitors.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> My work computer has decided to act up. Had to force a restart and after an age it has finally restarted but has decided not to recognise one of the monitors.



You'll need a small child to sort it for you methinks 👍


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> With the number of people here learning German I reckon I should start CC language exchange seminars:
> 
> Two weeks in the Breisgau, flat, lots of cycle lanes, next to the Black Forest and France, Language training in the morning and practical experience, in the form of guided cycle tours in the afternoons.


Sounds like an excellent idea! 
If I arrive by train, would you please pick me up from the station?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2022)

Morning .
It is cold out !
We have just been out to buy a frozen turkey from a meat van .
I am now having a rest . I have just had 2 long phone chats with my BIL and then a friend . I am now worn out .


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Three parcels delivered one not due till Saturday and two for next door


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2022)

Bin's bin emptied. Garden has been tidied up a bit and some tender plants have been put in a cold frame to keep the frost off..


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2022)

It's a mostly bright, sunny and still day here chez Casa Reynard. It's definitely nippier, but it doesn't feel too bad.

Slept well after another evening feeling meh, but the tapdancing heffalumps are heading out of the building at last. This morning's tasks included emptying the ash from the grate, going through my cupboard of tinned goods because I'd just got into the habit of throwing stuff in there without looking at what I had (I have eleven cans of peas, five cans of coconut milk and eight cans of chopped tomatoes, but only one can of baked beans and two cans of tuna...), and making a pot of stock from the cooked bacon joint I bought last week. I'll be making soup with that stock this afternoon.

This afternoon, I also need to split some logs and stock up the wood bins in the house. Might get some writing done, and of course there will be plenty of football to watch.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Bet she likes pens too



She's always nicking mine, so I've given in and bought her a jumbo packet. 

Mum likes doing crosswords and sudoku puzzles, so yeah...


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> With the number of people here learning German I reckon I should start CC language exchange seminars:
> 
> Two weeks in the Breisgau, flat, lots of cycle lanes, next to the Black Forest and France, Language training in the morning and practical experience, in the form of guided cycle tours in the afternoons.



Sounds cool. 

I'd be quite happy to provide the culinary elements of such exchanges.


----------



## fossyant (30 Nov 2022)

Frustratingly lost wifi/powerline connection in the garage. Lots of faffing to deduct that the powerline adapter has gone very flaky (reset etc). Pulled it out, then discovered my Garage BT Mesh disk's ethernet socket can be used to connect wired devices to the wifi (google to the rescue) - I only thought it was for a 'backbone' to connect to the main hub. Both the garage PC and CCTV are working again (both ethernet). What a faff. 

Powerline adapter going in bin and that saved me £40 for another.


----------



## tom73 (30 Nov 2022)

Email from work just arrived letting us know time sheets need signing off and approved by finance by tomorrow to get paid before Christmas. Great notice it's not going to happen no pay next mouth then . Pre approval hours forms need filling in too, That will be the form we can only fill-in once we've work the hours re timesheet ,  Think it's time for


----------



## mybike (30 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've had to teach German to refugees here. This was great fun because German was the only language I could be sure any of them spoke, and translations often went from Arabic or Syrian to Turkish to Kurdish or vice versa; occasionally we'd then have to translate to a Kurdish dialect. Mostly I'd take things with me into the lessons, including on one occasion my touring bike which sat on a desk while we translated the names of the parts.
> 
> Ironically I'm absolutely awful at learning languages; I just scraped a "C" in GCSE German and failed German at AS level.
> 
> I'm not going to tell you about my French grades.



You passed a foreign language exam! That's brilliant in my book!

In my defence, I did enter the school at 11 when the rest of the class had been doing French & Latin for at least 2 years.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with ham & mustard, one with camembert, plus an apple, a tangerine, some pineapple and two 

Wood bins have been stocked, soup's on the go and I've just bum-parked to watch some footy.


----------



## fossyant (30 Nov 2022)

Chicken stew for tea. MrsF out with work for drinkies and curry, so I'l meet her at the local station some time this evening. Me, settling down to watch a documentary about Mars Opportunity rover.


----------



## Gwylan (30 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> Sounds like an excellent idea!
> If I arrive by train, would you please pick me up from the station?



You'll be bringing your bike, so you can cycle. Manages the luggage size


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> You passed a foreign language exam! That's brilliant in my book!
> 
> In my defence, I did enter the school at 11 when the rest of the class had been doing French & Latin for at least 2 years.



I had a German exam when I took my cabinet makers apprenticeship.

It had a storytelling option. I'm not a great linguist but I can tell a good story; I'm still pretty sure it was this distracting the teacher from my grammatical errors that got me a pass.

As an added advantage, it meant I didn't have to take an extra language and citizenship test for my naturalisation.


----------



## mybike (30 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It took a year before people here stopped replying in English. I still have trouble with dialects which are very strong and very localised.



I spent 18 weeks in the Netherlands at about this time of year maintaining teleprinters. I thought I might have the opportunity to learn some Dutch. No chance, they all wanted to practice their English! We had a long discussion about the word 'arc' one day. It was a while before I realised that they were talking about an electric one!

And I think I discovered why my grandfather, a fisherman/seaman from Wivenhoe, used the phrase "H O T warm".


----------



## mybike (30 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Confused the dog this morning got 1/2 way on the his walk then remembered i'd left my head touch. So back we went no off lead run to the gate or find the biscuit once though the gate. Soon back out and normal end of walk fun. In other news another cold morning time to dig out the heated gloves.



I find a head torch essential for walking the dog in the dark. Especially when picking up things.


----------



## mybike (30 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just got a call from the deputy manager:
> 
> "Andy, can you come to the office? We need to talk."
> 
> ...



Sounds good, you're obviously the goto person.



Andy in Germany said:


> With the number of people here learning German I reckon I should start CC language exchange seminars:
> 
> Two weeks in the Breisgau, flat, lots of cycle lanes, next to the Black Forest and France, Language training in the morning and practical experience, in the form of guided cycle tours in the afternoons.



Only if there are no hills.


----------



## mybike (30 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> My work computer has decided to act up. Had to force a restart and after an age it has finally restarted but has decided not to recognise one of the monitors.



I had a similar problem the other morning. LH monitor was blank, but the light indicated it was connected. The login was not visible on the other monitor, so I entered my password & it logged me in.

Went to the monitor hardware setup, and voila, it came to life. I'm sure they do it deliberately!


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2022)

I have a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## tom73 (30 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> I find a head torch essential for walking the dog in the dark. Especially when picking up things.



same go's for camping


----------



## oldwheels (30 Nov 2022)

Forecast this morning did not look like triking weather so decided to have a quick trip to Oban for a haircut. This means driving 21 miles to the ferry and then an hour more to get to Oban.
The idea was to try this on foot as the barber is not too far away from the Oban terminal. Got to Craignure and the weather looked dry and settled and considered taking the trike over but the barber's location is a bit of a problem with a 5 way junction and crossing the road to the right hand side. Decided not to chance it and went on foot. Not something I will try again.
To get to a retail park with the trike I would probably try about 150 yards of pavement cycling as opposed to about one mile on busy main roads to get there.
Sad news at the traditional barber tho' as he is shutting down at the end of January. Not retiring but his wife has a big promotion which means moving to the east coast.
Need to go to the Turkish ones next as the only ones available.


----------



## Speicher (30 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> With the number of people here learning German I reckon I should start CC language exchange seminars:
> 
> Two weeks in the Breisgau, flat, lots of cycle lanes, next to the Black Forest and France, Language training in the morning and practical experience, in the form of guided cycle tours in the afternoons.





Gwylan said:


> You'll be bringing your bike, so you can cycle. Manages the luggage size



I do not think I can negotiate all the trains with my bicycle and my luggage. Can I hire a bicycle in Breisgau?

I might need a free day to visit my cousin in Köln.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2022)

I've finished my baked Camembert with onion & garlic sauce + crusty bread. Ambrosia creamed rice, with a dollop of strawberry jam stirred in, for pud. 

<_burp_>


----------



## Gwylan (30 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Sounds good, you're obviously the goto person.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if there are no hills.



Sounds even better.

But who taught you geography?


----------



## Jameshow (30 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've finished my baked Camembert with onion & garlic sauce + crusty bread. Ambrosia creamed rice, with a dollop of strawberry jam stirred in, for pud.
> 
> <_burp_>



But posh!


----------



## Gwylan (30 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Sounds good, you're obviously the goto person.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if there are no hills.



When the boss calls you it's never good.

If you go in the meeting room and your name or initials are on a post-it on the board - expect news, cannot say if it will be very good or very bad.


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me. Umm, and watch Poland v Argentina. (Will have a peek at KSA v Mexico as well).


----------



## fossyant (30 Nov 2022)

Chicken stew was very nice. Loads left, so that's another evening meal and a number of 'freezer surprise' lunches.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2022)

Let's hope tomorrow is an easier day


----------



## Jameshow (30 Nov 2022)

Gwylan said:


> When the boss calls you it's never good.
> 
> If you go in the meeting room and your name it initials are on a post-it on the board - expect news, cannot say if it will be very good or very bad.



Time to saddle up the galaxy and head to the hills!


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Sounds good, you're obviously the goto person.



We've effectively lost 50% of the full time staff; he wanted me to change shift over the next few days.

That's part of the problem actually; the two people off sick are the organisers...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Nov 2022)

mybike said:


> Only if there are no hills.



We could can certainly cycle to Switzerland and well into France before hitting a significant hill. To the north the valley goes as far as Frankfurt and if you follow the Rhine, technically Rotterdam and the North Sea.

To the east, we'd hit a big hill in about two kilometres.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Nov 2022)

Speicher said:


> I do not think I can negotiate all the trains with my bicycle and my luggage. Can I hire a bicycle in Breisgau?



I can sell you a used bike. Will that do?


----------



## tom73 (30 Nov 2022)

Oh great our gas smart meter has now gone and stoped working if it's like the electric one I doubt they will ever fix it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Oh great our gas smart meter has now gone and stoped working if it's like the electric one I doubt they will ever fix it.



Isn't technology great?


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Must have been the 60's or 70's in The States, older equipment still running.
> Line in the song _City of New Orleans_,
> "The passengers will please refrain"
> references a sign, usually brass, in the toilets,
> ...


60's & 70's!!
We've only recently got rid of rolling stock that had similar warnings/instructions not to use the toilets whilst in a station.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Oh great our gas smart meter has now gone and stoped working if it's like the electric one I doubt they will ever fix it.


Look on the bright side. They may not be able to say how much you've used.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> In other news; good morning;* the washing machine is running* and I'm trying to work out how to switch the heating on.


Your washing machine has working legs, that allow it to run!
What's it's 100 metre time?


----------



## tom73 (30 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Look on the bright side. They may not be able to say how much you've used.



Yes but they just bug you for meter reading instead.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Yes but they just bug you for meter reading instead.


Say it's showing nothing. That'll get them out to it, quick.


----------



## tom73 (30 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Isn't technology great?



If like the electric one it’s sending a reading they just can’t get it off the system


----------



## tom73 (30 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> Say it's showing nothing. That'll get them out to it, quick.



Trouble is they know it’s working as a meter.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Trouble is they know it’s working as a meter.


At their end! With two computers "talking" to each other. In a language humans can't read.


----------



## tyred (30 Nov 2022)

Eighteen mile loop completed on the single speed. Bit of a headwind tonight. Traffic has been surprisingly light these past few nights. Just noisy Corsa and Civics.


----------



## tyred (30 Nov 2022)

The strange thing is that when my car was making a racket like that, I patched the hole in the exhaust. 

They actually pay money to make their cars sound like there's a hole in the exhaust


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> The strange thing is that when my car was making a racket like that, I patched the hole in the exhaust.
> 
> They actually pay money to make their cars sound like there's a hole in the exhaust


And it isn't as cheap as a hole in the exhaust either.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2022)

I hope Ernie turns up this week..


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I hope Ernie turns up this week..


The milkman?


----------



## Jenkins (30 Nov 2022)

My main cycling shoes have finally died after a few years good service, but at least the cleats will live on


----------



## Reynard (30 Nov 2022)

Had bacon, sweetcorn & potato chowder, followed by a jacket potato with tuna and coleslaw for supper.

I shared the can of tuna with the furry girls.


----------



## tyred (30 Nov 2022)

I've re-filled the water filter jug and put it in the fridge.


----------



## Illaveago (30 Nov 2022)

Jenkins said:


> My main cycling shoes have finally died after a few years good service, but at least the cleats will live on
> View attachment 669681
> 
> 
> View attachment 669682



Some Tiger Seal might glue it . It bonds windscreens in . Similar thing has happened to my cycling shoes. The soles have split . I will see if I can get some stick on soles and put some Tiger Seal in the other splits .


----------



## Jenkins (30 Nov 2022)

Quite a busy day at work, just a pity it was trying to sort out things that are not our problem. The new processing system doesn't let us clear any cargo unless documents have been electronically uploaded in exactly the right format and with a specific file name structure to change the notification status. We can override this, but it requires us to upload file to force the status change. As a result I spent over two hours going through the backlog and sorting out 25+ shipments stuck at the port for over 48 hours.

Those responsible for the system don't understand it either and just keep telling the agents to email the paperwork to us which is of no use


----------



## Jenkins (30 Nov 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Some Tiger Seal might glue it . It bonds windscreens in . Similar thing has happened to my cycling shoes. The soles have split . I will see if I can get some stick on soles and put some Tiger Seal in the other splits .



They've done me good service as the main commuting and general use shoes for over 5 years and I've had another pair in stock 'just in case' for some time so they've been binned. Looking at the prices online, the Tiger Seal is about 1/3 the original cost of the shoes.


----------



## Gwylan (30 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> I've re-filled the water filter jug and put it in the fridge.



Need a lay down, then!


----------



## Gwylan (30 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We could can certainly cycle to Switzerland and well into France before hitting a significant hill. To the north the valley goes as far as Frankfurt and if you follow the Rhine, technically Rotterdam and the North Sea.
> 
> To the east, we'd hit a big hill in about two kilometres.



Not going east then


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2022)

classic33 said:


> 60's & 70's!!
> We've only recently got rid of rolling stock that had similar warnings/instructions not to use the toilets whilst in a station.



I know the Amfleets from the 1970s had tanks.


----------



## classic33 (30 Nov 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> I know the Amfleets from the 1970s had tanks.


These just dumped the contents straight onto the track. You could see the toilet paper on the gravel, from where someone didn't bother about where the train was when they flushed them.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2022)

Amtrak had a case in the 1980;s where a train dropped waste on a fisherman in a boat on a river, and he sued. After that I think all trains are retention type toilets. Personally, I had the sense not to fish under bridges.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Nov 2022)

In other maritime news, I am eating a bowl of lobster bisque soup for supper, with some salad and Vienna bread.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

Too early for PPFDON?


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Dec 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> In other maritime news, I am eating a bowl of lobster bisque soup for supper, with some salad and Vienna bread.


That sounds lovely! So why am I picturing a football sized round loaf hollowed out with clam chowder in it? Must be the world cup


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2022)

Late night  and chocolate biskit.

Done a bit more on the drawing, but am now at the keyboard and spending some time in the company of Marcus Archibald.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Too early for PPFDON?



Is that PPFDOTM NR? 🤔


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2022)

Right, time to head off to the Land of Nod via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## tom73 (1 Dec 2022)

Right hound time


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2022)

Good morning. I've got a late shift today. Unfortunately my intern is still coming at nine so I've still got to go in early.


----------



## tyred (1 Dec 2022)

Looks like a nice morning. Time for my perambulation.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2022)

Can't see across the street here


----------



## tom73 (1 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Can't see across the street here



Put big light on


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2022)

First cuppa going down well
Still very misty / foggy outside
Ernie not declaring till tomorrow 
And how can it be December already ?


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2022)

Morning .
Oh dear ! I had better resign !
I asked the chap on the meat lorry where he was from ! It turned out he was a Brummie! 
I thought his accent was from Newcastle !


----------



## tom73 (1 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Oh dear ! I had better resign !
> I asked the chap on the meat lorry where he was from ! It turned out he was a Brummie!
> I thought his accent was from Newcastle !



At least he was not from Sunderland and told him Newcastle that's world war 3 with knobs on.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> At least he was not from Sunderland and told him Newcastle that's world war 3 with knobs on.



It sparked a bit of a riot as his assistant was from Royal Wooten Basset ! Posh!

I might have recognised his accent if he was from Dudley !

I have a bit of difficulty in distinguishing between Newcastle and Welsh accents at times .


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2022)

There use to be a meat seller that did local car boots around here from Brum he was always saying he was a Villa supporter


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Is that PPFDOTM NR? 🤔



Oh ! It is pinchy punchy day then !


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> I spent 18 weeks in the Netherlands at about this time of year maintaining teleprinters. I thought I might have the opportunity to learn some Dutch. No chance, they all wanted to practice their English! We had a long discussion about the word 'arc' one day. It was a while before I realised that they were talking about an electric one!
> 
> And I think I discovered why my grandfather, a fisherman/seaman from Wivenhoe, used the phrase "H O T warm".



I had problems at junior school over the Ark ! Why on earth would Moses build it out of gold and silver? It's bound to sink !  When on earth are they going to sail it ?  They seem to carry it wherever they go !


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> There use to be a meat seller that did local car boots around here from Brum he was always saying he was a Villa supporter



In the words of Jasper Carrot “ Sh*t on the Villa “


----------



## Jameshow (1 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> These just dumped the contents straight onto the track. You could see the toilet paper on the gravel, from where someone didn't bother about where the train was when they flushed them.



Trains where know for thier exotic tomatoes too....!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2022)

Now at work. Nerxt bike onm the stand is an 80's MTB by Giant. This will either be really quick or it'll keep showing more problems that were not immediately obvious and take forever; there's no inbetween...


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Look on the bright side. They may not be able to say how much you've used.



Perhaps not but they are not going to underestimate the bill.


----------



## tyred (1 Dec 2022)

A story in the local rag about the crack down on drink and drug driving and most of the comments section is people giving out about it being unfair harassing drivers and saying that cannabis doesn't impair driving.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Trains where know for thier exotic tomatoes too....!


Never seen any tomatoes, exotic or otherwise, on the tracks.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2022)

Very dark this morning but yesterday at the same time there was a clear sky and it was daylight. Misty and murky just now and still pretty dark.
Ferries have problems here in fog as there are so many invisible to radar yotties around they are frightened to sail in case they hit them.
In the more distant past in thick fog they did sail and to find the ferry landing a man standing at the end of the pier beat a tin tray with a hammer and the ferry homed in to land. They alternated this with blasts on the foghorn and waited for the tin tray to answer.
This sounds like a fairy tale but I was present waiting for a ferry off when this did happen about 40 years ago.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2022)

Georgie is being very artistic this morning .
He's playing with a small paintbrush .


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> A story in the local rag about the crack down on drink and drug driving and most of the comments section is people giving out about it being unfair harassing drivers and saying that cannabis doesn't impair driving.



My younger son used to work in Germany for a while and he came home regularly on a plane which landed at Glasgow about midnight and then drove to Oban. He was regularly stopped by police on Loch Lomondside looking for drugs and he got to know some of them quite well. He never had any problems as being completely clear anyway. Perhaps his old "airport car" looked dodgy.


----------



## tyred (1 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> My younger son used to work in Germany for a while and he came home regularly on a plane which landed at Glasgow about midnight and then drove to Oban. He was regularly stopped by police on Loch Lomondside looking for drugs and he got to know some of them quite well. He never had any problems as being completely clear anyway. Perhaps his old "airport car" looked dodgy.



I think the look of the car does play a part. A few years ago, sitting in a car park far from home, someone reversed into the front of my ancient Peugeot and drove away with most of my bumper attached to their towbar. To be fair, he did stop, apologise and gave me money to fix it. On the way home, I was stopped, questioned and breathalysed by two different patrol cars.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2022)

The scaffolding is slowly going down, and the ladder - annoyingly right outside my window for the last 3 years - has gone too. No more webbing either! Their window cleaning was a bit perfunctory though.


----------



## Gwylan (1 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh ! It is pinchy punchy day then !



Oh, for goodness sake!


----------



## Gwylan (1 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> In the words of Jasper Carrot “ Sh*t on the Villa “



Years honing his trade as a social observer to come up with that, then.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Fog / mist clearing slowly


----------



## Gwylan (1 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The scaffolding is slowly going down, and the ladder - annoyingly right outside my window for the last 3 years - has gone too. No more webbing either! Their window cleaning was a bit perfunctory though.



Let the sun shine in! 

No chance around here. The water is suspended in the air.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Is that PPFDOTM NR? 🤔


Should have been.


----------



## Gwylan (1 Dec 2022)

It's raining. Not a surprise, just inconvenient.

That rain that hangs around in the air and sneaks through the outer layers to meet the condensation on the inside. All that kit the adverts assured you were waterproof, breathable and wicking ......

Yes, I am miserable. I have to go out on my bike. They took the bus away, the one car has been requisitioned by HID.
I am going to get damp and probably cold.

Herumph!


----------



## fossyant (1 Dec 2022)

I think it's another milk shake trip time this lunch ! 

(Nearby "ish" dairy farm sells milk and shakes - full fat milk with a 'flavouring' no artificial thickeners etc.)


----------



## derrick (1 Dec 2022)

Came back from Spain early hours of the morning, it's bloody cold over here.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2022)

Is anyone else having trouble with their Googlies? Mine is taking an absolute age to do anything !


----------



## rockyroller (1 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with their Googlies? Mine is taking an absolute age to do anything !



got this pretty quickly

blah
/blä/
INFORMAL
_noun_


1. 
used to refer to something which is boring or without meaningful content.
"the first 20 pages are a lot of blah about budgets and stuff like that"


2. 
NORTH AMERICAN
depression.
"he battled a case of the blahs"

_adjective_
NORTH AMERICAN


dull or unexciting.
"the game has been very blah"

_exclamation_


used to substitute for actual words in contexts where they are felt to be too tedious or lengthy to give in full.
"the typical kid, going out every night, blah, blah, blah"


----------



## rockyroller (1 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> I think it's another milk shake trip time this lunch !
> 
> (Nearby "ish" dairy farm sells milk and shakes - full fat milk with a 'flavouring' no artificial thickeners etc.)



what flavor do you like? I like strawberry


----------



## rockyroller (1 Dec 2022)

Daughter's pinwheel is absolutely screaming out back. I guess it's a windy day!


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> That sounds lovely! So why am I picturing a football sized round loaf hollowed out with clam chowder in it? Must be the world cup



No, nothing quite that fancy, just did not feel like a lot of preparation for dinner after work. Buffalo burger with bacon-pepper jam and Swiss cheese with fried onion for lunch, though.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Dec 2022)

=8C here this morning. When I came out from work, I found a Maserati parked next to my Nissan. I hoped some of the poshness would rub off, but apparently not.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> =8C here this morning. When I came out from work, I found a Maserati parked next to my Nissan. I hoped some of the poshness would rub off, but apparently not.



Just think of the difference in service charges


----------



## Moon bunny (1 Dec 2022)

I have just arrived in Manchester.


----------



## tyred (1 Dec 2022)

I have my works Christmas party this evening (or as they call it, an end-of-year celebration. Heaven forbid they offend someone). 

Amazing, the cutbacks. Pre-Covid, it was a suit and tie event with a three course sit down dinner. 

This year it's just finger food and casual clothing and oddly enough, held on a week night. 

It's probably best it is not formal wear though as the weight I put on while out of action would mean me putting on my only suit is likely to be a health and safety issue with flying buttons which could put someone's eye out!


----------



## tom73 (1 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> My younger son used to work in Germany for a while and he came home regularly on a plane which landed at Glasgow about midnight and then drove to Oban. He was regularly stopped by police on Loch Lomondside looking for drugs and he got to know some of them quite well. He never had any problems as being completely clear anyway. Perhaps his old "airport car" looked dodgy.



Mrs 73 when she work in custody one night driving the HCP marked response car mind way to a call she was pulled over. They asked her what she going at that time of night. It was then they clocked the car and who she was. When she said she was on way to a call at X police station. They tuned round and said we will escort you in.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I have my works Christmas party this evening (or as they call it, an end-of-year celebration. Heaven forbid they offend someone).
> 
> Amazing, the cutbacks. Pre-Covid, it was a suit and tie event with a three course sit down dinner.
> 
> ...



I know the feeling and my "funeral suits" fitting means if I go to such an event I hope for a damp day as I can then wear a dark raincoat kept for such occasions.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Dec 2022)

Rooting through my food store I came on a jar of Onion and Garlic Pasta Sauce.
It contains 6% onion and 1% garlic. The rest is mainly tomato or tomato ketchup plus a scattering of minor ingredients.
How on earth can this be termed as onion and garlic?

Since my regular barber is moving away I thought it would be a good idea to take a photo to demonstrate the kind of haircut I want to a new barber.
I deleted them as I could not recognise the truly ancient and decrepit sight which I found had managed to get on my phone.

Been watching the rooks with their arial display. There are about 20 of them who must have taken up residence in the cliffs at the Lighthouse Path. They never used to be there when we went for regular walks up there at lunchtime most good days.
At one point a couple of larger birds probably young goldies or more likely sea eagles appeared who were escorted firmly off the premises.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2022)

Been for a ride on the local greenways, mix of sunshine and fog. Twas lovely.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Dec 2022)

A fox (though perhaps a cat) has climbed onto the bonnet of my car and done a poo. A thin one and a soggy one. Is this because the car has just been washed?


----------



## fossyant (1 Dec 2022)

Five milkshakes straight from the cow (ish)


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2022)

Grey, chilly and foggy here chez Casa Reynard. It's a bit less murky now than it was earlier, but that's not going to lift, I don't think.

Slept well, but my get-up-and-go is still very much AWOL. I have spent the morning writing, but I also took time out to give Madam Poppy a manicure and pedicure as I noticed she was starting to velcro on her favourite cushion. She growled at me when I asked her if she wanted some sparkly pink nail varnish with that... 

Am still having a good giggle about a locket I bought on the 'bay a couple of days ago.

About a year and a half ago, it was first listed with "accepts offers" - so I put a reasonable offer in. Unless it's something exceptional, I don't tend to pay more than two and a half times the value of the weight in silver for an item, as things can get a bit silly on the bling listings. Offer was rejected, and the seller sold it to someone else for a couple of quid more. Hey ho, that's how it goes. But then the buyer then listed it at a vastly inflated price, and since then, it's been doing the rounds between various different sellers, dropping in price each time. It's a very distinctive acanthus leaf design by a German maker that's based not too far away from @Andy in Germany - and it also had an equally distinctive splotch of tarnish along the bottom edge, so I know it's the same locket.

Anyways, I spotted it listed for sale again with a BIN price that was the same as my original offer, so this time, I snapped it up. 

Right, time for luncheon. I has a hungry.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Dec 2022)

Another grey & damp morning by the coast in Suffolk. Just 30 minutes to go until the start of yet another weekend and I'm glad I will be out of here as half the IT system has gone down and the backlog is building up nicely!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2022)

Foggy 3 mile walk to the shops & back to pick up a birthday and a Christmas card plus a few odds & ends.


----------



## Gwylan (1 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> It's raining. Not a surprise, just inconvenient.
> 
> That rain that hangs around in the air and sneaks through the outer layers to meet the condensation on the inside. All that kit the adverts assured you were waterproof, breathable and wicking ......
> 
> ...



Well, it wasn't that bad.

Put my thermal work ( don't know what the word means, it's on the label) trousers on. Dug my roadmenders fluo jacket out of the garage. My Cardinal Richelieu hat, fits snugly over my head and under my helmet. 
That should provoke the helmet less.

Then set off. Turned out to not be as damp as expected. But seasonably cold. 
Not at all bad, just the bike needs a good wash to get the mud off.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Now at work. Nerxt bike onm the stand is an 80's MTB by Giant. This will either be really quick or it'll keep showing more problems that were not immediately obvious and take forever; there's no inbetween...



It was a clunker. The parts were very old and non standard, and someone had tried to "repair" the bike using some "interesting" methods. IT would have barely made a profit if I'd put it out for sale after cleaning it for a few minutes, so after half an hour spent trying to fix it and more problems coming to light I decided to cut my losses and restored a Marin which is equally elderly, but this has a cro-mo frame and better parts.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's a very distinctive acanthus leaf design by a German maker that's based not too far away from @Andy in Germany -



I'm guessing Pforzheim?


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with ham & mustard, the other with camambert, plus a tangerine, a New Rock Pippin apple, some pineapple and two 

Looking out of the window, the world is disappearing again. Visibility is about 50 meters.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm guessing Pforzheim?



Indeed. 

The maker in question is Kordes & Lichtenfels, but I believe they are now part of the Andreas Daub concern. I have a few mid-century pieces by both, and IMHO they're better made than English items of similar vintage.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2022)

It's been foggy and cold here all day .


----------



## rockyroller (1 Dec 2022)

I like Thursdays. I feel like I've gotten thru the worst of my week


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Dec 2022)

It was down to 4 degrees this morning. As I looked out of my window I saw a chap on an electric scooter wizz past. He was wearing a padded jacket gloves, a buff over his ears, cycle helmet, hi-viz and a pair of shorts 😮


----------



## tom73 (1 Dec 2022)

Got talking as you at work some got on about Matt Handcock and I'm a celebrity. They've all fallen for him and now think he's great and it's was not all his fault. I kind of had to lay it on the line sorry but what he allowed NHS staff to go though is too close to home. 
Guess they are not the only ones his book looks set to be big £££££


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> I have just arrived in Manchester.


You poor thing.
Fall asleep on the train and ended up there?


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Indeed.
> 
> The maker in question is Kordes & Lichtenfels, but I believe they are now part of the Andreas Daub concern. I have a few mid-century pieces by both, and IMHO they're better made than English items of similar vintage.



I'll be travelling through there tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> It was down to 4 degrees this morning. As I looked out of my window I saw a chap on an electric scooter wizz past. He was wearing a padded jacket gloves, a buff over his ears, cycle helmet, hi-viz and a pair of shorts 😮


Those knees will thank him in later life.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

anyone else use/view https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:-6.1/centery:56.5/zoom:10


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2022)

Just spent over 100€ on bike parts. Not my money but then I don't get to keep the parts either.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2022)

Oops, the parental unit will not be happy as Belgium have been knocked out of the World Cup.

Truth be told though, the team was awful. How on earth can they be ranked second in the world? Ely City would have played better...


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> anyone else use/view https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:-6.1/centery:56.5/zoom:10



Interesting site. I like Flightradar24, too.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2022)

Come on Ernie...


----------



## biggs682 (1 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Come on Ernie...



Yep in a few hours he will have visited and left me a prize............hopefully


----------



## Illaveago (1 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yep in a few hours he will have visited and left me a prize............hopefully



So that's where all ours is going !


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just spent over 100€ on bike parts. Not my money but then I don't get to keep the parts either.


True on both parts, but you do get to get your hands dirty rubbing them all over shiny new bike parts.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Yep in a few hours he will have visited and left me a prize............hopefully


And if you're really lucky, some cream with your pinta!


----------



## Jenkins (1 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> anyone else use/view https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:-6.1/centery:56.5/zoom:10


Regularly. For obvious reasons I have my bookmark set for https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:1.283/centery:51.984/zoom:12
It pays to know what's in & working or heading this way.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Come on Ernie...


Too-ra-loo-ra
Too-ra-loo-rye-ay


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Regularly. For obvious reasons I have my bookmark set for https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:1.283/centery:51.984/zoom:12
> It pays to know what's in & working or heading this way.


Any idea what the US Coast Guard* were doing on Tuesday, off the SE coast?

*USS Hamilton, 743.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oops, the parental unit will not be happy as Belgium have been knocked out of the World Cup.
> 
> Truth be told though, the team was awful. How on earth can they be ranked second in the world? Ely City would have played better...



Beautiful Wife was delighted with the Japan vs Germany result.

She was less delighted that she had to explain there was a World Cup. Apparently this is football...


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Wife was delighted with the Japan vs Germany result.
> 
> She was less delighted that she had to explain there was a World Cup. *Apparently this is football...*


I'd heard that as well. Must be true...


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

And time for Japan v Spain and Germany v Costa Rica.


----------



## tom73 (1 Dec 2022)

Advent calendar time ....oh look a Amaretti crisp chocolate


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Advent calendar time ....oh look a Amaretti crisp chocolate


I bet you opened the wrong one!


----------



## Jenkins (1 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Any idea what the US Coast Guard* were doing on Tuesday, off the SE coast?
> 
> *USS Hamilton, 743.


Filming the new Cher video


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Filming the new Cher video



In the English Channel!

She, USS Hamilton, was showing off the coast of North Carolina at the same time.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Dec 2022)

Fish and chips and beer in next 20 mins 😋


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Filming the new Cher video




That video is no good for my blood pressure.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Interesting site. I like Flightradar24, too.



Daughters chap does that sort of stuff as a job, a sort of global logistics with cargo, destinations etc. Amazing amounts of detail about the vessels and crew etc.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> That video is no good for my blood pressure.


Is it getting back to normal now?


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is it getting back to normal now?



It always goes back quickly thank you.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> It always goes back quickly thank you.


Best you don't watch the Myley Cyrus version. All that twerking.


----------



## dave r (1 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Best you don't watch the Myley Cyrus version. All that twerking.



I've not seen that one yet


----------



## Hebe (1 Dec 2022)

Took my Olympus OM1 and an expired roll of Ilford Delta (expiry date 2005  ) out in the fog this morning. The results are either going to be interesting or very disappointing. Some nice prints made in the darkroom and tomorrow I’m going to choose some prints to get ready for exhibition. No sign of any actual exhibitions but I’m choosing to be positive.

In the realm of the mundane, it might be blue bin day tomorrow. I need to look either out of the window or on the council website.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Took my Olympus OM1 and an expired roll of Ilford Delta (expiry date 2005  ) out in the fog this morning. The results are either going to be interesting or very disappointing. Some nice prints made in the darkroom and tomorrow I’m going to choose some prints to get ready for exhibition. No sign of any actual exhibitions but I’m choosing to be positive.
> 
> In the realm of the mundane, it might be blue bin day tomorrow.* I need to look either out of the window or on the council website.*


Take a chance, put them all out.


----------



## Hebe (1 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Take a chance, put them all out.



Living on the edge! Just checked online. It’s not blue bin week.


----------



## tom73 (1 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> I bet you opened the wrong one!



Nope and the right one on the dogs one too.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Nope and the right one on the dogs one too.


Bet you're counting up and not down though.
Why couldn't the dogs open their own?
Spoilsport.


----------



## tom73 (1 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Bet you're counting up and not down though.
> Why couldn't the dogs open their own?
> Spoilsport.



No I’m reading the little numbers printed on it
His paws are a bit too big to get to the windows anyway he like’s to sit and wait for what’s behind the window. He opens his own Christmas presents though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.
> 
> And time for Japan v Spain and Germany v Costa Rica.



I hope Germany get a bit further: the roads here are deserted when they are playing.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I hope Germany get a bit further: the roads here are deserted when they are playing.



No such luck... They got dumped out after Japan beat Spain. Ooops.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2022)

Lovely supper of bacon, sweetcorn & potato soup, then buttered toast and a frittata with salad onions, red pepper, a leftover of greens and chunks of leftover potato.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2022)

It was blue bin here today. Recycling bods got their card and box of Xmas biskits.


----------



## mybike (1 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Forecast this morning did not look like triking weather so decided to have a quick trip to Oban for a haircut. This means driving 21 miles to the ferry and then an hour more to get to Oban.
> The idea was to try this on foot as the barber is not too far away from the Oban terminal. Got to Craignure and the weather looked dry and settled and considered taking the trike over but the barber's location is a bit of a problem with a 5 way junction and crossing the road to the right hand side. Decided not to chance it and went on foot. Not something I will try again.
> To get to a retail park with the trike I would probably try about 150 yards of pavement cycling as opposed to about one mile on busy main roads to get there.
> Sad news at the traditional barber tho' as he is shutting down at the end of January. Not retiring but his wife has a big promotion which means moving to the east coast.
> Need to go to the Turkish ones next as the only ones available.



All the barbers around here only seem to do appointments & since I retired I've avoided anything with appointments.


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still time to put it in a spoiler. Don't think he'll see it while 04:00 hours.


----------



## mybike (1 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We could can certainly cycle to Switzerland and well into France before hitting a significant hill. To the north the valley goes as far as Frankfurt and if you follow the Rhine, technically Rotterdam and the North Sea.
> 
> To the east, we'd hit a big hill in about two kilometres.



My employer was in FFTM, DT mobile arm, otherwise known as T-Mobile


----------



## mybike (1 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Oh great our gas smart meter has now gone and stoped working if it's like the electric one I doubt they will ever fix it.





Andy in Germany said:


> Isn't technology great?



Having worked with technology I refused a smart meter when our meter died & they replaced it with a S/H dumb meter.


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Dec 2022)

Indulged in a KFC whilst watching the football earlier .... Just standard pieces but with corn and coleslaw, no chips. Very acceptable a couple of times a year.


----------



## mybike (1 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Quite a busy day at work, just a pity it was trying to sort out things that are not our problem. The new processing system doesn't let us clear any cargo unless documents have been electronically uploaded in exactly the right format and with a specific file name structure to change the notification status. We can override this, but it requires us to upload file to force the status change. As a result I spent over two hours going through the backlog and sorting out 25+ shipments stuck at the port for over 48 hours.
> 
> Those responsible for the system don't understand it either and just keep telling the agents to email the paperwork to us which is of no use



Sounds like a system where the requirements were described by the management, who also tested it as fit for purpose.


----------



## DCLane (1 Dec 2022)

Recovering from a looong day of teaching, with a multiple-in-one seminar where a colleague's students from two seminars ended up in mine plus his students from yesterday - 43 students isn't a seminar, it's a mini-lecture. Plus a later seminar of far less students, primarily because quite a few hadn't submitted their work due today.

Now I'm up checking on queries from those who have to submit by midnight.


----------



## Reynard (1 Dec 2022)

I am tapping away at the keyboard and spending some quality time with Marcus Archibald.

Have broken out of sequence to work on a piece of the story that happens a little further down the line, but that I'm in the right frame of mind to do. I need some "feel good factor" in my life, and this is just the ticket.


----------



## tyred (2 Dec 2022)

Christmas End of year celebrations completed for another year. I probably ate about a pound of cocktail sausages but they were free Only two free drinks nowadays. Definitely cutbacks.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> In the English Channel!
> 
> She, USS Hamilton, was showing off the coast of North Carolina at the same time.



Philadelphia Experiment?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> Having worked with technology I refused a smart meter when our meter died & they replaced it with a S/H dumb meter.



I've had several 'discussions' over them fitting 'smart' meters at the house, they fall on their ars* when I tell them I know what the meters are really for........................If one is fitted the energy companies can tell at what hour of the day power/gas is used so it is possible to charge different prices at 'peak times' so expect energy to be more expensive then, the opposite of 'Economy 7 'call this hearsay/conspiracy theory but I believe it to be coming (ties in with electric car use rising)
It goes along with the 'door to door' salesmen asking "who is your curent supplier and how much do you pay" I refuse to tell them knowing we already have the best deal going at the moment and are on a 'fixed price' tarriff (dual fuel on direct debit) until April of next year so we have yet to see a price increase unllke a mate who was constantly switching which was OK until the present crisis when the supplier he was with went 'tits up' so he's now on a much higher price paying about twice what we do for a 2 bed terraced house as we pay for a 3 bed semi


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Philadelphia Experiment?



One of my characters refers to that in my story.


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Dec 2022)

Got a massive fit of giggles voting in the by-election earlier. 'Howling' Laud Hope was the Monster Loony candidate, who had been joint-leader with Cat-Mandu.


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Got a massive fit of giggles voting in the by-election earlier. 'Howling' Laud Hope was the Monster Loony candidate, who had been joint-leader with Cat-Mandu.
> View attachment 669775



The cat would do the best job of all of them if you ask me...


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2022)

Time to put the writing away and head off to the Land of Nod.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2022)

I'm working today, and over the weekend 😔


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2022)

It's Friday 😀


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Dec 2022)

It's wet....again.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> It's wet....again.



Not raining here thankfully
Just checked Ernie and we are more than happy our biggest pay out so far £325


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2022)

Morning .
Dark and foggy here . I have been out and put all our recycling bins out .
I think we haven't had a payout from ERNIE since June !


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not raining here thankfully
> Just checked Ernie and we are more than happy our biggest pay out so far £325



£175 here 👍


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2022)

Not too foggy this morning. 
Bonnie has had her Advent Calendar (don't ask!! 😂) treat.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2022)

I can see across the road today at the moment


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Philadelphia Experiment?


Came to mind, I'll admit.


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Dec 2022)

Well, that was an experience.

I don’t think I’ve ever gone down Nathan Road so fast in my life. The cab driver was channelling his inner F1.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2022)

Looks dry and settled but not sunny so may actually get out on trike today.

I notice I accidentally put my own photo up on the jokes page. Of the 3 old blokes on bench I am the one on the left of the picture. The Admiral [actually rear admiral] is in the middle and cannot remember the name of the one on the right.
Cannot get pictures to work on this machine so you will just have to look for the jokes section yourself.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2022)

Well I've been out twice now . Once was a walk to the local Tesco garage for a loaf of bread . Interesting ! They have recently had the pumps renewed. The filling station bit was closed for months . We would have thought that they would have put in an electric vehicle charging point at the same time but they haven't .
The second trip was to collect an oil filter from Halfords and to pick up my prescription .


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2022)

I've just sold a small aquarium air pump for a fiver on Marketplace 🐠


----------



## rockyroller (2 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just sold a small aquarium air pump for a fiver on Marketplace 🐠



ah I have nice memories of keeping fish. do you still? or was that an old remnant that needed a home?


----------



## Speicher (2 Dec 2022)

Mr Bond has kindly sent me £100.  This is extremely useful at this time of year.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ah I have nice memories of keeping fish. do you still? or was that an old remnant that needed a home?



My aquarium cracked a month or so ago. I re-homed the fish, gave away some of the plants and sold some of the other bits & pieces. This pump is the last bit to go. 
I'm not restarting another one as tanks are so expensive! I've made my own in the past, but even just the right quality glass is bloomin' dear!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2022)

Just £50 from Ernie this month.

Meanwhile, I feel like I've been ambushed by Friday. It feels like it's midweek.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2022)

The sun is shining


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The second trip was to collect an oil filter from Halfords and to pick up my prescription .



Our local Halfords don't do prescriptions


----------



## oldwheels (2 Dec 2022)

Ernie is a bit mean this month and only gave me £25.
Just back from a nice trike run but the road was pretty busy with mostly fast traffic and one or two touroid still around driving slowly. Need to keep up a good pace between passing places and a constant eye on the mirrors.
The moles are appearing again with earth mounds by the roadside. Where do they go in summer?

Large works beside the new cemetery. No idea what they are doing but it may be an extension to the existing cemetery.
It is certainly needed as the existing one is full now I think tho' my space is already booked.
In any case funerals would be problem just now as the whole car park is filled with earth moving equipment.
There have been rumours of a new coop store there but I doubt it is that.


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> ah I have nice memories of keeping fish. do you still? or was that an old remnant that needed a home?



I still keep fish.

I’ve got 3 fish tanks at home. Which reminds me, they need fed tonight.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (2 Dec 2022)

Apparently the seller accepts offers......now there is a surprise https://www.ebay.fr/itm/25461358301...62_T_GENERIC_CT1&crd=20221202090000&ch=osgood


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2022)

Lunch time stroll completed


----------



## Hebe (2 Dec 2022)

Nothing from Ernie here. Hebe Jr has covid again so there’s a lot of plan cancelling going on.


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2022)

Still, bright-ish and relatively mild here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but my get-up-and-go is distinctly lacking. The hot flushes seem to have cleared off for now, which is at least something. Even so, I have had a productive morning moving large sections of cut (and seasoned) wood from various places in the garden to the fence where I stack my logs. I've also furkled around for some deadfall and smaller branches to be stripped for kindling. Mum likes puttering about outside when the weather permits, and she said she'd quite like to do that. She'll be 93 in less than a fortnight, and she really amazes me.

I'll be firing up the chainsaw this afternoon to turn another load of ash sections into logs and stack them for storage. Also need to split some wood as I've only got a few chunks left.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2022)

Had two slices of wholemeal toast for luncheon, one with pate, the other with camembert, plus a Lord Burghley apple, a tangerine, some pineapple and two 

Turned a whole load of wood into logs and stacked them, cut some very large lumps in half with the chainsaw and then split those, and have re-stocked all the wood bins in the house. Did have a couple of passing showers when I was doing that, but neither amounted to terribly much.

Now sat here watching the football and thinking that I rather fancy something chocolatey.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2022)

It's my weekend


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Dec 2022)

I have managed to fashion world cups before the Brazil game .... football theme
dinner or what?


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

Also time for Serbia v Switzerland and the odd visit to the Brazil v Cameroon game.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2022)

I just had Tesco Chicken in White Sauce on toast for tea . The word sauce needs to be replaced with soup! 

The sauce just disappeared into the toast .  Washing the tin out is a lot easier though , it just runs out .


----------



## tyred (2 Dec 2022)

Time to get ready for a trip to the theatre.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Dec 2022)

Beer o’clock


----------



## tom73 (2 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I just had Tesco Chicken in White Sauce on toast for tea . The word sauce needs to be replaced with soup!
> 
> The sauce just disappeared into the toast .  Washing the tin out is a lot easier though , it just runs out .



Know what you mean other than that it's nice enough. Next time I use it am adding a bit of corn flour that should sort it.


----------



## postman (2 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> Time to get ready for a trip to the theatre.


What operations are you having my done.I can recommend the TURP for a gentleman.


----------



## postman (2 Dec 2022)

It's been a good day,first anniversary of Mrs P's mum passing.Son and Daughter plus sister in law spent the day with us.A walk around Roundhay Park lake,then lunch at Wildcraft Bakery in Meanwood.A good day all in all.No tears.


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2022)

Bacon, sweetcorn & potato soup, then a jacket potato with beans and cheese and some steamed sprouts.

The Serbia v Switzerland game has been good, but now we've got an ice hockey style punch up going on...


----------



## Illaveago (2 Dec 2022)

Did anyone watch that new crime drama on the Beeb this evening? I will call it Slow Death in Aberdeen! I don't know what it was really called . It seemed to be a bit like Death in Paradise transplanted to Scotland . I just couldn't get into it , it seemed too slow so I gave up after 10 minutes .


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Did anyone watch that new crime drama on the Beeb this evening? I will call it Slow Death in Aberdeen! I don't know what it was really called . It seemed to be a bit like Death in Paradise transplanted to Scotland . I just couldn't get into it , it seemed too slow so I gave up after 10 minutes .



Was that what was on before strictly ?
If it was then we caught the last couple of minutes of it


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Did anyone watch that new crime drama on the Beeb this evening? I will call it Slow Death in Aberdeen! I don't know what it was really called . It seemed to be a bit like Death in Paradise transplanted to Scotland . I just couldn't get into it , it seemed too slow so I gave up after 10 minutes .



Sounds like you might have been better off watching the football...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2022)

I feel for Cameroon who have waited 20 years to win a World Cup game and when they did it, it was against Brazil, the no.1 rated team. And they immediately go out....

As for the other match, Hop Schwyz!


----------



## tyred (2 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like you might have been better off watching the football...



Nothing could be as bad as watching a football match


----------



## tyred (2 Dec 2022)

postman said:


> What operations are you having my done.I can recommend the TURP for a gentleman.



I'm seeing Calendar Girls. Interval now. My boss's wife is in it.


----------



## tyred (2 Dec 2022)

The barman dropped someone's change into the icebucket by accident and picked it out again. I declined having ice in my drink for some reason...


----------



## classic33 (2 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Did anyone watch that new crime drama on the Beeb this evening? I will call it Slow Death in Aberdeen! I don't know what it was really called . It seemed to be a bit like Death in Paradise transplanted to Scotland . I just couldn't get into it , it seemed too slow so I gave up after 10 minutes .


"Granite Harbour" maybe!


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I feel for Cameroon who have waited 20 years to win a World Cup game and when they did it, it was against Brazil, the no.1 rated team. And they immediately go out....



Was a pretty dire game tho... Better to watch paint dry.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> As for the other match, Hop Schwyz!



That one had more ups and downs than a game of snakes and ladders... And Granit Xhaka involved in a punch up.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> The barman dropped someone's change into the icebucket by accident.



I can think of worse things to drop in an ice bucket


----------



## Reynard (2 Dec 2022)

Have finished taking my pencil for a walk across a piece of paper. Very pleased with the result.

Watercolour pencil on hot pressed paper gives a result that almost looks like charcoal (I used dark sepia only) but without the mess. I'll definitely try this again, but I do need to buy a new putty rubber. Not used mine in a while and it's now got the consistency of toothpaste (yuk!), and a standard soft pencil eraser damages the surface of the paper.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> The barman dropped someone's change into the icebucket by accident and picked it out again. I declined having ice in my drink for some reason...



Too much coin in your Cointreau?


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Did anyone watch that new crime drama on the Beeb this evening? I will call it Slow Death in Aberdeen! I don't know what it was really called . It seemed to be a bit like Death in Paradise transplanted to Scotland . I just couldn't get into it , it seemed too slow so I gave up after 10 minutes .



I watched it but it was very average. I don’t know why they used Aberdeen if they couldn’t find actors that could do an Aberdonian accent. I finished it on iplayer just to see what happened but it didn’t get much better.


----------



## Speicher (2 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Did anyone watch that new crime drama on the Beeb this evening? I will call it Slow Death in Aberdeen! I don't know what it was really called . It seemed to be a bit like Death in Paradise transplanted to Scotland . I just couldn't get into it , it seemed too slow so I gave up after 10 minutes .



Granite something or other?


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Dec 2022)

Worked itself up to a high temperature of 11C today, but due to be a little shy of 0C to-morrow for a high temperature. 50 mph wind gusts. I am hoping Mrs. GA does not get blown away by the winds.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> Sounds like a system where the requirements were described by the management, who also tested it as fit for purpose.


And the testing was done in an area where no documentary, regulatory or physical checks were ever needed so the problems we have never surfaced and nobody thought to ask what would happen if they were required.

Welcome to the history of every Civil Service IT system


----------



## Jenkins (2 Dec 2022)

Just a measly £50 from Ernie today. 

Cold, breezy and overcast all day. Got the bedding changed, stuck a load of washing on, did two loads of shopping by bike and then went out for a leisurely ride around the local lanes. And got rained on yet again


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2022)

I'm having an early one.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2022)

I think it might be chilly on my early morning ride


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sounds like you might have been better off watching the football...



Did somebody get murdered?


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I watched it but it was very average. I don’t know why they used Aberdeen if they couldn’t find actors that could do an Aberdonian accent. I finished it on iplayer just to see what happened but it didn’t get much better.



That's 2 new crime dramas that I just don't seem to get !  Murder in Provence and this new thing . They are nothing like Taggart , Morse or Rebus .


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2022)

Morning.
It is dark outside .
I started doing some work on a bike I bought off my friend a year or so ago. He wondered if he could buy it back . The last ride we had with another friend he got left behind !  Normally he is in the breakaway group of 1 when I'm with our other friend and he usually has to wait for us , the Peloton to catch up . 
Anyway it was cold working outside on it so I brought the front wheel into our back place to work on . I thought I would clean and grease the hub . I stripped the hub down , the cones looked fine , no pitting . Most of the ball-bearings looked fine except for 2 halves !  They looked like they had worn down rather than split . I cleaned up the bearings and replaced the broken ones , rebuilt the wheel and popped it back on . It spun freely but then wobbled ! I tightened the cones up again and tried again . Might have some egg shaped balls . I get some new bearings this morning and try again . It might be the hub !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2022)

Why is that when you see a cheap bike you fancy it is the other side of the planet and not just next door ? 

Perhaps we should form a CycleChat chain ! One person passes it onto the next !


----------



## Jameshow (3 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Why is that when you see a cheap bike you fancy it is the other side of the planet and not just next door ?
> 
> Perhaps we should form a CycleChat chain ! One person passes it onto the next !



Anywhere up north!


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Anywhere up north!



No! Too far East and not next door in Dorset! 
I thought. Ah! A quick trip into Dorset . Good job I didn't click Buy it Now! I just asked . "Are you in Dorset?" The reply was "Sorry Kent! "


----------



## tom73 (3 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Bacon, sweetcorn & potato soup, then a jacket potato with beans and cheese and some steamed sprouts.
> 
> The Serbia v Switzerland game has been good, but now we've got an ice hockey style punch up going on...



Thought that's odd for Breakfast then spotted the time stamp


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I watched it but it was very average. I don’t know why they used Aberdeen if they couldn’t find actors that could do an Aberdonian accent. I finished it on iplayer just to see what happened but it didn’t get much better.



Not aimed at an Aberdeen audience so most would have no idea. Not the first time this has happened.


----------



## tom73 (3 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> And the testing was done in an area where no documentary, regulatory or physical checks were ever needed so the problems we have never surfaced and nobody thought to ask what would happen if they were required.
> 
> Welcome to the history of every Civil Service IT system



Don't ever try the NHS one then your sounds like it works


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Why is that when you see a cheap bike you fancy it is the other side of the planet and not just next door ?
> 
> Perhaps we should form a CycleChat chain ! One person passes it onto the next !



I am looking for a specific trike and have seen a few advertised. Buyer collect several hundred miles away.
[Ice Adventure HD with motor preferably Shimano or Tongsheng.]


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2022)

Red sunrise again and looks a settled kind of dry day tho' yesterday reverted to smirr by afternoon. 
Forecast however says heavy rain and strong wind.

Our library is reopening with extended hours and a different library assistant. Might go and have a look but I doubt the book selection will be any different.
I have enough books at home to keep me going anyway so I just went and took out some books to help keep it open.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2022)

Nice but chilly 30 miles
First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I am looking for a specific trike and have seen a few advertised. Buyer collect several hundred miles away.
> [Ice Adventure HD with motor preferably Shimano or Tongsheng.]



I wonder if anyone in that area is going up your way for a holiday? 

Most likely it would be one of those annoying tourists !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Dec 2022)

Why aren't holes in socks in fashion like torn jeans?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Did somebody get murdered?



You're thinking of rugby.


----------



## tom73 (3 Dec 2022)

Then pre Christmas fettle of the front room before the trimming come out 
Best get the Christmas tune on looks like the 1st airing of the year for Dominick the Donkey


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I wonder if anyone in that area is going up your way for a holiday?
> 
> Most likely it would be one of those annoying tourists !



A trike is bulky even when folded. There is a carrier who does occasional forays to England but buyer to collect makes sense as I would prefer to see the actual machine before paying for it. Equally the seller wants to make sure they get paid before parting with it.
I would never trust a tourist.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2022)

Apple crumble in the oven


----------



## Moon bunny (3 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You poor thing.
> Fall asleep on the train and ended up there?



It’s a hectic life in the museum business.


----------



## tom73 (3 Dec 2022)

Now i've done it i've broken a one of Mrs 73 penguin ornaments .... go's off to quickly find the wood glue


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> It’s a hectic life in the museum business.


You were visiting the science museum in Manchester?


----------



## Moon bunny (3 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You were visiting the science museum in Manchester?



The closed, being rebuilt part.


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Now i've done it i've broken a one of Mrs 73 penguin ornaments .... go's off to quickly find the wood glue


Blame Dominick!


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> The closed, being rebuilt part.


Is the Hornby shop still there?


----------



## Moon bunny (3 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is the Hornby shop still there?



Not as far as I know.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Dec 2022)

I'm going to make a brew in 3 minutes time.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2022)

A still, occasionally sunny and not too chilly day here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well but still feel somewhat meh. But I've had a kitchen morning and got a fair bit done. Done all the prep for tonight's supper, cooked a cauliflower and made a batch of hummus.

Had hummus and pitta breads, plus an apple, a pear, some pineapple and two  for luncheon.

Now watching Holland v USA.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Dec 2022)

Fitted my panniers on the Genesis today and made sure there are no rattles. Still trying for the 'perfect' pack.


----------



## Jameshow (3 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> No! Too far East and not next door in Dorset!
> I thought. Ah! A quick trip into Dorset . Good job I didn't click Buy it Now! I just asked . "Are you in Dorset?" The reply was "Sorry Kent! "



I agree too many nice bikes in Kent and no reason to visit!


----------



## tom73 (3 Dec 2022)

All now festive at home just the boxes to sort out and put away it can wait it’s time to walk the dog.


----------



## Jameshow (3 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> A trike is bulky even when folded. There is a carrier who does occasional forays to England but buyer to collect makes sense as I would prefer to see the actual machine before paying for it. Equally the seller wants to make sure they get paid before parting with it.
> I would never trust a tourist.



Is it a normally geared bike or hub? 

I'd deliver for fuel.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2022)

Been out for a 71km ride with wife , including a cafe stop halfway. About 4-5C during the ride and grey with cold wind.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Is it a normally geared bike or hub?
> 
> I'd deliver for fuel.



It would need to be hub but lots of fuel plus steep ferry fare.
Nothing currently in prospect but thanks anyway.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Dec 2022)

If today gets any better my head will explode


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2022)

Just went outside to get some large logs from the stack on the fence. 

Brrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Been out for a 71km ride with wife , including a cafe stop halfway. About 4-5C during the ride and grey with cold wind.
> 
> View attachment 669962



You must have got back


----------



## postman (3 Dec 2022)

This is the earliest our xmas tree has ever gone up.Daughter came for a visit and up went the tree.


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2022)

Beef stew for tea. The beef was simered on low with onions and port (booze) for a couple of hours, before all the veg went in. As usual, there is more veg than beef by some factor.  It is one way we used to sneak veg into MIL and FIL when making cottage pie for us/them.


----------



## Jameshow (3 Dec 2022)

postman said:


> This is the earliest our xmas tree has ever gone up.Daughter came for a visit and up went the tree.



Ours went up last night with several arguments!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> You must have got back



Warm enough when moving and had insulated gilet to throw over top if we had to stop for more than a few mins.


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2022)

Missing not being on the bike, even got new Winter Road shoes ! Chest still not great so will give it a miss another week.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> Missing not being on the bike, even got new Winter Road shoes ! Chest still not great so will give it a miss another week.



How is the fallout from Covid going for you?


----------



## fossyant (3 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> How is the fallout from Covid going for you?



Still slow. MrsF now has chest infection had a gap between covid then chest getting bad. Still wheezy for me. OK doing jobs, but if I rush about, I'm out of breath - still having the odd coughing fit.


----------



## postman (3 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Ours went up last night with several arguments!!


i like that.It made me laugh.Xmas time can be quite testing.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Dec 2022)

Yesterdays 'world cup' squash were 'teamed', lol, with lentils and prawns in a coconut sauce.
Back of the net! ⚽


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2022)

Checked a septic tank twice as the owner didn't trust my comments


----------



## Jameshow (3 Dec 2022)

postman said:


> i like that.It made me laugh.Xmas time can be quite testing.



Older daughter wanted tasteful red theme, younger daughter every colour possible, puppy dog wanted the tree over....!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> Still slow. MrsF now has chest infection had a gap between covid then chest getting bad. Still wheezy for me. OK doing jobs, but if I rush about, I'm out of breath - still having the odd coughing fit.



Take it easy, and hopefully steady improvement over the coming weeks.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2022)

Time for a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Hebe (3 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Older daughter wanted tasteful red theme, younger daughter every colour possible, puppy dog wanted the tree over....!


This sounds familiar. Next weekend our home will turn into the house that taste forgot. 
I am trying to work out where today’s sudden irrational and unfulfillable desire for a Brompton has come from.


----------



## postman (3 Dec 2022)

i have suggested we have a cull of tree decorations,some are so naff,we could get down to one carrier bag,it would be so easy year after year onwards.


----------



## tom73 (3 Dec 2022)

Themed trees not for us a tree with bit of everything a few of which I've and even my dad have grown up with. Mother outlaw hates it so that's a bonus she all for themed ones. Only thing we no longer use are baubles Mrs 73 hates them. We have a clear out every few years much easier to pack and store.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2022)

Time to feed the cats, then it will be time to feed me, and time for Argentina v Australia.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2022)

I've boxes upon boxes of various xmas decs on the loft, a lot of them vintage and glass. And several trees. And mum's got a large collection of nativity sets.

However, these days I tend to stick with my little 2ft tall tree that goes on an occasional table in the sitting room, as it means I don't have to rearrange the furniture. The only other decs that go up are a wreath on the door and assorted cat-themed stockings.

I've one cardboard box that has all the baubles and beads etc that go on the tree. These are still vintage, but plastic, all red, silver and gold, and I don't use tinsel as I don't trust the cats with it. And there's a string of 50 warm white lights that go on it. Does me fine, tbh. Fun to put up, easy to clear away.

Decs still won't go up for at least a fortnight, though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> Still slow. MrsF now has chest infection had a gap between covid then chest getting bad. Still wheezy for me. OK doing jobs, but if I rush about, I'm out of breath - still having the odd coughing fit.



This is why I take Covid seriously: I can end up like that with a normal cold.


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2022)

Well, that was an entertaining game of football. I think the Aussies were bloody unlucky tbh - to take the game into extra time if nothing else. I'd have enjoyed another half an hour of that.

Anyways, lovely supper of soup, then ham hock in parsley sauce*, mashed potato and steamed carrots, sprouts and cauliflower.

* parsley from the garden - my two planters needed to be thinned out some.


----------



## tom73 (3 Dec 2022)

Watching a program of Tommy Cooper’s best moments. He really was a geniuses and is timeless his biography is an interesting read.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Dec 2022)

Yet another cold, grey & breezy day in east Suffolk and it looks like it's set in for a few days. At least it didn't rain today which, when combined with the stiff breeze, ensured that the roads dried out and I was able to get out for a couple of hours on one of the good, non-mudguarded, bikes. 

I am currently suffering from an overdose of sausages, baby potatoes and peas used as a recovery meal.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Dec 2022)

I will be going for my usual Christmas tree - one that's still planted in the ground. A long way away.


----------



## Jameshow (3 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Well, that was an entertaining game of football. I think the Aussies were bloody unlucky tbh - to take the game into extra time if nothing else. I'd have enjoyed another half an hour of that.
> 
> Anyways, lovely supper of soup, then ham hock in parsley sauce*, mashed potato and steamed carrots, sprouts and cauliflower.
> 
> * parsley from the garden - my two planters needed to be thinned out some.



My son's take was a poor team propped up by Messi!


----------



## Reynard (3 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> My son's take was a poor team propped up by Messi!



Makes me wonder if they'd actually be a better team without Messi...


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I will be going for my usual Christmas tree - one that's still planted in the ground. A long way away.


You're not coming up here for one!


----------



## classic33 (3 Dec 2022)

Just seen my first Christmas 2023 ad on telly!

387 days away.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2022)

I've made some DIY draught excluders using duck tape and bubble wrap to deal with the draught from the door between the sitting room and the hallway. It's a good degree warmer in here as a result. And on that note I'm heading off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I agree too many nice bikes in Kent and no reason to visit!



I saw 2 bikes that I was looking at in Kent and at cheap prices to elsewhere . They might not everyone wants to buy but I thought I would try going over to the Dark Side and try a kiddies bike ! That's a bike with a sloping crossbar and a huge seat post . A Carrera Virtuoso .
Is Dartford in Kent ? If it is that is where I went to with my brother to pick up his Planet X Holdsworth Tribute Cyclone . Now would I be jealous of him ? 
Especially when he leaves me behind when we go out together.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2022)

Morning. 
Georgie has brought one of his friends in . I left them playing together in the kitchen . I saw its tail once as they were playing hide and seek. It was a mouse .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2022)

We didn't know that Strychnine Come Dancing was on Friday! . We had a shock last night when they were about to do the knocky out bit!
We watched it on I Player .
We thought the bit on Friday was the discussion bit following the knock out .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2022)

Georgie hasn't caught the mouse. I set a humane trap near there so that it can hide in it if it gets past him .


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Just seen my first Christmas 2023 ad on telly!
> 
> 387 days away.



Book early to avoid disappointment!!


----------



## tom73 (4 Dec 2022)

Right just sat down with a . Full on morning making Christmas cake. My grandmother recipe only found it a few years ago. Somehow feels wrong in metric so I stick to imperial measures. Use her bowl too. Washing up all done and cleaned up just have to wait how my rubbish new oven gets on baking it. Now dog walk early morning rain so he was having none of it. Now it’s stoped he’s sat waiting.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2022)

With my phone saying only 4 degrees and feels like 0 degrees I didn't get up early for a ride.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Book early to avoid disappointment!!



Might not be a bad idea to order any bike parts you'll need by then...


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2022)

Coffee first, then walk the dog, or walk the dog, then coffee.. Hmm decisions decisions..


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Dec 2022)

Packing up to go back to Freiburg. I'm going to dismantle my wheel jig in the hope I can take it with me.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa went down well
Grey and dry here but chilly


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> With my phone saying only 4 degrees and feels like 0 degrees I didn't get up early for a ride.



I jogged instead. I always get warm no matter how cold it is.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Dec 2022)

Dry and clearish morning. No spectacular sunrise this morning so everything is a bit grey.
Interesting to watch the sunrise move in a southerly direction until the equinox when it slowly starts to move back eastwards again.
Moderate NE wind tho' which has a high wind chill factor and snow promised for later in the week.

A rare non Christmas item on our local FB pages is a picture of the official opening of the Clock Tower in 1905. One irreverent comment is that all those hanging around are not interested in the clock but waiting on the chip van to open.
The tower was donated by Isabella Bird a very adventurous lady for those times.

Yesterday I made a comment in a different section of the forum about a dog eating a document on a kitchen table in Wales. On reflection I got that wrong. It was a goat.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Dry and clearish morning. No spectacular sunrise this morning so everything is a bit grey.
> Interesting to watch the sunrise move in a southerly direction until the equinox when it slowly starts to move back eastwards again.
> Moderate NE wind tho' which has a high wind chill factor and snow promised for later in the week.
> 
> ...



I had fish & chips from that van on my LEJOG


----------



## tom73 (4 Dec 2022)

and TMS on HomePod it's looking like all down to Brooks continuing in a long line Yorkshire players who've save the day.


----------



## mybike (4 Dec 2022)

postman said:


> i have suggested we have a cull of tree decorations,some are so naff,we could get down to one carrier bag,it would be so easy year after year onwards.


When I was a child my grandparents had chocolate decorations on the tree, my uncle had a tobacconist/newspaper/sweet shop, but we were never allowed to eat them.

By the time we opened them, after my grandparents died, they were inedible.


----------



## mybike (4 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> This is why I take Covid seriously: I can end up like that with a normal cold.



I found it much like a normal cold, with the normal, subsequent problems after.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Dec 2022)

Morning all. Yet another grey, cold and breezy day awaits. It's so overcast round here that when I opened my bedroom curtains a couple of hours ago, it didn't make much difference to the light levels in the room.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2022)

Strange old day here
I can see swmbo wants our Christmas decorations up but wants our granddaughter to help but not due here for another couple of weeks so will see


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We didn't know that Strychnine Come Dancing was on Friday! . We had a shock last night when they were about to do the knocky out bit!
> We watched it on I Player .
> We thought the bit on Friday was the discussion bit following the knock out .



Next weekend the Dancing is on Sunday, just to keep you on your toes!


----------



## fossyant (4 Dec 2022)

Another milk shake run. Flavours this weekend are cherry bakewell, biscotti, Baileys & chocolate.

Got two cherry bakewells as it smelt and tasted incredible. Also picked up a cheddar cheese truckle from The Cheshire Cheese company.


----------



## Oldhippy (4 Dec 2022)

Cold and heavily overcast with a North East wind today.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Book early to avoid disappointment!!


Nearly. Start saving now...


----------



## Jenkins (4 Dec 2022)

I have had to put the light on in the kitchen to see what I'm doing


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2022)

Decathlon have just notified me that my merino socks are now ready for collection. I'm not sure that I'm ready for collecting them just now. It looks grey and cold out there.


----------



## tom73 (4 Dec 2022)

More Christmas cake baking away this time a couple of loaves . 
Quick hot roast sandwich then off to town to pick up a few orders.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> More Christmas cake baking away this time a couple of loaves .
> Quick hot roast sandwich then off to town to pick up a few orders.


Well, if your picking up orders I'll have a large bar of Dairy Milk.


----------



## tom73 (4 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Well, if your picking up orders I'll have a large bar of Dairy Milk.



Diary milk oh how common


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Diary milk oh how common


They stopped doing the large bars of Fruit and But years ago.
Nowt wrong with Dairy Milk, other than the bars are getting smaller.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My aquarium cracked a month or so ago. I re-homed the fish, gave away some of the plants and sold some of the other bits & pieces. This pump is the last bit to go.
> I'm not restarting another one as tanks are so expensive! I've made my own in the past, but even just the right quality glass is bloomin' dear!!



I got started in 7th grade/middle school. we had a project in science class to keep fish. at the end of the year, the Teacher asked if anyone wanted any of the supplies. my friend Tom took the pump & filter & I took the tank. my life would never be the same. fond memories of searching for & selecting plants & pumps over the years. even bought some plants via mail order, decades before Amazon. do ppl even remember mail order & C.O.D. (cash on delivery)?


----------



## rockyroller (4 Dec 2022)

how's everyone's weekend going? mine is OK. got it 2 rides & heading to my 2nd job soon
- took a break from visiting the parental unit. she's holding her own, but I don't like that she is alone so much
- still need to get Son to a car dealership, but that's no emergency, just a big one on the to-do list
- went out for the annual "sip & stroll" in our little town, w/ Wifey last night. we spent most of it at art shops w/ friends/artists. bought 2 packs of greeting cards I'll give as gifts, I declined the cookies but enjoyed the free wine


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2022)

Later today, or next week, probably both, I am going to try to change my bank. 

Current bank obvs have no intention of communicating with me. Long story short, I changed my mobile phone number, and cannot tell them the new one, except by visiting the local branch. They in turn have a disinclination to open, or even say when they are going to be open.

So... I am going to change banks  to one where customer service is on-line. 

What do I need to do that?

Patience = yes got that
Emergency rations = unopened chocolate orange = yes
Maternal Grandmother's maiden name? no idea 
Crystal Ball = no, not yet

Can you think of anything else I need?


----------



## rockyroller (4 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Can you think of anything else I need?



yet another username & password?


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> yet another username & password?



Of course, thank you for reminding me. Name of first cat?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2022)

Walk around the long block completed
Bike I was meant to be viewing earlier didn't happen as sellers not passed on his address despite asking twice


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Later today, or next week, probably both, I am going to try to change my bank.
> 
> Current bank obvs have no intention of communicating with me. Long story short, I changed my mobile phone number, and cannot tell them the new one, except by visiting the local branch. They in turn have a disinclination to open, or even say when they are going to be open.
> 
> ...



Name and shame?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Dec 2022)

Been out with my wife for a non stop ride for just o get an hour. It was grey and 3-4C, with moisture in the air.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Been out with my wife for a non stop ride for just o get an hour. It was grey and 3-4C, with moisture in the air.



I just went out for a short trip to Decathlon. A bit warmer, maybe 5C here but a strange kind of very light, invisible, drizzle. I'd occasionally feel little drops of water on my face.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just went out for a short trip to Decathlon. A bit warmer, maybe 5C here but a strange kind of very light, invisible, drizzle. I'd occasionally feel little drops of water on my face.



Similar


----------



## tom73 (4 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Later today, or next week, probably both, I am going to try to change my bank.
> 
> Current bank obvs have no intention of communicating with me. Long story short, I changed my mobile phone number, and cannot tell them the new one, except by visiting the local branch. They in turn have a disinclination to open, or even say when they are going to be open.
> 
> ...



Signing up to an online only bank is so easy all done in minutes. We’ve been with 
Monzo for years no issues and service is faultless.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Been out with my wife for a non stop ride for just o get an hour. It was grey and 3-4C, with moisture in the air.



Did something similar - without your wife obviously - and at one point the Garmin was showing 2.5C


----------



## oldwheels (4 Dec 2022)

Turned out to be lovely sunny day but not really safe for triking as the sun is a bit low and dazzling drivers.
There is one section of road here about a mile long where in winter the sun never shines and if frosty it should be taken carefully even if salted. Got stuck there once when going off island as the service bus had landed in the ditch and blocked the road for a couple of hours. In the past salt was not used but gravel generally from a beach was spread by hand shovels into a spreader on the back of an open lorry.

Cut down a large obtrusive shrub which has been annoying me for ages. Not something I planted but probably spread by birds.
Hard work but at least it got me out in the sunshine.


----------



## pawl (4 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> They stopped doing the large bars of Fruit and But years ago.
> Nowt wrong with Dairy Milk, other than the bars are getting smaller.



Wagon Wheels have shrunk over time


----------



## pawl (4 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Later today, or next week, probably both, I am going to try to change my bank.
> 
> Current bank obvs have no intention of communicating with me. Long story short, I changed my mobile phone number, and cannot tell them the new one, except by visiting the local branch. They in turn have a disinclination to open, or even say when they are going to be open.
> 
> ...



Find a bank that still has a branch.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Wagon Wheels have shrunk over time


Not just yer memory playing tricks either. They used to be six inches, or 150mm, in diameter.


----------



## pawl (4 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Not just yer memory playing tricks either. They used to be six inches, or 150mm, in diameter.



Are you suggesting that I’m turning into a doddering old git. Now what year is lt?


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Are you suggesting that I’m turning into a doddering old git. Now what year is lt?


They always say things were bigger because you were smaller. But a physical measurement can't be affected by age. Six inches as a kid will be the same size six inches now.

2023 by the way.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2022)

Cold, grey and murky here chez Casa Reynard, with the odd bit of invisible drizzle.

Slept well, did some chores this morning and then tootled off to Tesco for the Sunday afternoon reductions. Shop was busy, but not too many takers for the YS stuff (surprising IMHO) and just two other regulars other than me. Forgot to check my messages before heading out, so didn't know if a friend wanted anything (oops) so I picked out some things with her in mind. And if she doesn't want them, it's stuff I can use here anyways.

Came home with a pork leg joint, a tray with two pork loin steaks (a treat for Mesdames Poppy & Lexi), a pack with two free range chicken breasts, salmon fillets, smoked basa, two pieces of cod in batter, two slices of chocolate cheesecake, potatoes, green beans, mushrooms, a cauliflower, kiwi fruit, raspberries, pears, clementines and three loaves of wholemeal bread.

Have watched some football, and am now sat by the fire with a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Find a bank that still has a branch.



The last time I was in a branch of a bank I was trying to get some cash cos their ATM was not working. 

They detained me and asked me umpty three irrelevant questions about overdrafts (a teeny tiny one in my case) debts (absolute zero), etc ad nauseum. No amount of my saying that my parking payment was about to end, or that I had a headache, and just wanted some cash, made a jot of difference to their attitude.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cold, grey and murky here chez Casa Reynard, with the odd bit of invisible drizzle.


I was searching for the Scottish word @oldwheels used a couple of days ago to describe this kind of weather and now I've got it! Smirr


----------



## gavroche (4 Dec 2022)

Not so long ago, there were 5 banks in my town. Next April it will be down to just one . Not that it affects me as I do all by banking on line now and if I want to put cash in, I can do it at my local Post Office only 200 metres away. A sign of the times I suppose.


----------



## pawl (4 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> They always say things were bigger because you were smaller. But a physical measurement can't be affected by age. Six inches as a kid will be the same size six inches now.
> 
> 2023 by the way.



2023 you’re as bad as me.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> 2023 you’re as bad as me.


Could be worse.


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2022)

Time to settle back to watch England v Senegal.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> I found it much like a normal cold, with the normal, subsequent problems after.



I'm glad to hear it, but C-19 is known to be more dangerous for people with a pre-existing condition. As a "regular" cold can cause the symptoms described above if I catch it, I'm not keen on finding out what Covid could do in my system.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Could be worse.



Than you? I'm not convinced.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Time to settle back to watch England v Senegal.



Coyote ugly for us instead of the football


----------



## Hebe (4 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Coyote ugly for us instead of the football


Not seen that in years!

Hebe Jr still full of covid. Mr Hebe is feeling unwell too.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Not seen that in years!
> 
> Hebe Jr still full of covid. Mr Hebe is feeling unwell too.



It's am easy watch

Hope Hebe jr is better soon


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Than you? I'm not convinced.


That's not what he was worried about. Buuut, that is the "worse" I was thinking about.


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2022)

I think I can report success with opening the new bank account. There is some doubt cos the system kicked me out immediately after I had put in the text code. 

They have sent me two emails which give the impression of my being successful.

They wanted to know if I had a pencil.


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2022)

The chocolate orange was consumed during the process, and shortly I will be  by way of sillybrations.


----------



## tom73 (4 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> The chocolate orange was consumed during the process, and shortly I will be  by way of sillybrations.



Chocolate orange eaten so not all bad. 
Milk or Plain ?


----------



## colly (4 Dec 2022)

First home made mince pie of the season. (The first of many)


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Chocolate orange eaten so not all bad.
> Milk or Plain ?



milk


----------



## Reynard (4 Dec 2022)

Well, that was decent.

Had the last of the bacon, sweetcorn & potato soup for supper, plus a sub filled with two hot dogs, onions and a dab of mustard.


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I got started in 7th grade/middle school. we had a project in science class to keep fish. at the end of the year, the Teacher asked if anyone wanted any of the supplies. my friend Tom took the pump & filter & I took the tank. my life would never be the same. fond memories of searching for & selecting plants & pumps over the years. even bought some plants via mail order, decades before Amazon.* do ppl even remember mail order & C.O.D. (cash on delivery)?*


We had Postal Orders.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2022)

Today's 68 plate truck.. It's nearly run in now


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 670148
> 
> 
> Today's 68 plate truck.. It's nearly run in now


Is there a light showing that the truck has made you a cuppa, and it's now ready for drinking?


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is there a light showing that the truck has made you a cuppa, and it's now ready for drinking?



Scania think of everything, you know 😂


----------



## classic33 (4 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Scania think of everything, you know 😂


Someone has to.


----------



## Illaveago (4 Dec 2022)

Mouse update .
We left it with 2 options when we went out this morning . It could either get caught by Georgie or get caught in the trap . When we returned at lunchtime my wife found the mouse quite happily residing in the trap . It didn't seem alarmed and was talking it rather calmly . It had eaten the chocolate flavoured trap bait and still had some cheese left if it wished . My wife took the trap up to the top of the garden and released the mose amongst the trees.


----------



## Speicher (4 Dec 2022)

Did anyone else watch "Earth Shot" this evening? https://earthshotprize.org/

Did they miss the whole point by having trees on the stage? They said that the trees would be donated to schools in Boston area the New Year. 

Why bring in the trees in the first place, and who plants trees in the middle of winter? Anyone got any opinions on this?


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

I'm off to bed. I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2022)

Morning it's dark outside


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Did anyone else watch "Earth Shot" this evening? https://earthshotprize.org/
> 
> Did they miss the whole point by having trees on the stage? They said that the trees would be donated to schools in Boston area the New Year.
> 
> Why bring in the trees in the first place, and who plants trees in the middle of winter? Anyone got any opinions on this?



Think they missed the whole point before that by flying half way round the world to even host it.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2022)

Well first cuppa went down well.
Boiler control panel just randomly fell off with a clatter.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2022)

Good morning.

At work. It's cold outside but at least not actually raining today.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2022)

Morning.
It is dark here too!
My eyes are sore at the moment.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2022)

I intend putting some festive lights on our porch & outside Christmas Tree this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2022)

How many people would have a heart attack if England actually won the WC ? 

I don't want to influence things so I will continue to not watch it . It worked for the women's team.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
So England won last night


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2022)

I don't like Matt paint finishes!  They are so old hat! I can remember seeing them on some motorbikes back in 1995 and didn't think much of them then . It has taken Red Bull and Ferrari and I think McLaren F1 teams all this time to cotton on to the fact that they look horrible and apply it to their cars . 
Never mind ! I have the solution ! Burnishing paste . A quick application with a rag and a bit of a buff and all that nastiness disappears leaving nice shiny paintwork!


----------



## oldwheels (5 Dec 2022)

Another clear morning but no colourful sunrise. Going to be sunny with a NE wind again but I need to get out on trike and hope the sun is not too low by mid morning.

Western Isles complaining about people camping in cemeteries and a photo of a bike beside a tent among the gravestones. 
Also motorhomes completely blocking access and also blocking car parks during funerals and refusing to move.
Some motorhome owners say they will do as they like and besides the car park is near a beach.
They have no respect.😠


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2022)

Second cuppa going down well
Time to do some washing up


----------



## Hebe (5 Dec 2022)

I am the last one standing chez Hebe.


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

Drinking with the dog fast on snoring away softly.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> View attachment 670184
> 
> I am the last one standing chez Hebe.



I don’t even know what they mean. I presume the bottom line is a positive then? Never had one


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t even know what they mean. I presume the bottom line is a positive then? Never had one



Yes both lines for a full house.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> At work. It's cold outside but at least not actually raining today.


Don't worry, we're looking after the rain for you while it has a little holiday in Suffolk. It appears to have brought the cold along with it for a break as well.


----------



## Jenkins (5 Dec 2022)

Time for the second coffee of the day and to retrieve the wheelie bin.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> View attachment 670184
> 
> I am the last one standing chez Hebe.



My daughter managed to stay clear of it even with her partner having it and living in the same house .


----------



## Illaveago (5 Dec 2022)

Crumbs! 
I just put my 1/72 model of a Corvette in the bath just to see how much ballast I would need to put in it to get it to the waterline ! 
I had to push down on it hard !


----------



## Hebe (5 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I don’t even know what they mean. I presume the bottom line is a positive then? Never had one


Top line is to show the test worked, bottom line indicates positive. Hebe Jr bought it back from school, about 13 months after the last time she bought it home from school.


Illaveago said:


> My daughter managed to stay clear of it even with her partner having it and living in the same house .


She did well! I think I will have to set up the guest room today so I don't wake the Mr in the early hours again. Although there is no electric blanket on that bed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Cold, grey and murky here chez Casa Reynard, with the odd bit of invisible drizzle.
> 
> Slept well, did some chores this morning and then tootled off to Tesco for the Sunday afternoon reductions. Shop was busy, but not too many takers for the YS stuff (surprising IMHO) and just two other regulars other than me. Forgot to check my messages before heading out, so didn't know if a friend wanted anything (oops) so I picked out some things with her in mind. And if she doesn't want them, it's stuff I can use here anyways.
> 
> ...



Pancetta, mozzarella and basil roll for 99cents US.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> My daughter managed to stay clear of it even with her partner having it and living in the same house .



Things can be funny like that, I rarely catch my wife’s colds and vice versa. But I did catch Covid off her.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2022)

Damp and drizzly


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2022)

Just had some rain


----------



## pawl (5 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Just had some rain



We’re you that thirsty.u


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Think they missed the whole point before that by flying half way round the world to even host it.



I wonder how much the whole event cost, including transport and security. If you use round figures, surely there would be enough to award 3 or even 4 more £1 million "Prizes" (or was it $1 million?) to more ventures.

Someone would need to use imagination to design a "Launch Programme", but in this digital age, that should be possible.


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2022)

How about a tee shirt?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> I wonder how much the whole event cost, including transport and security. If you use round figures, surely there would be enough to award 3 or even 4 more £1 million "Prizes" (or was it $1 million?) to more ventures.



A good friend of mine worked in a very large development organisation. He eventually left, partly out of frustration because many good, relatively cheap and very cost effective ideas were rejected in favour of big flashy projects that cost millions and looked good on camera but which everyone involved knew were inappropriate and unsustainable in the long term, so would ultimately be left to collapse.


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2022)

They could also have had some smaller prizes. Those would be for projects that currently look good, but need more research and/or assistance from carefully-chosen experts.


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> I wonder how much the whole event cost, including transport and security. If you use round figures, surely there would be enough to award 3 or even 4 more £1 million "Prizes" (or was it $1 million?) to more ventures.
> 
> Someone would need to use imagination to design a "Launch Programme", but in this digital age, that should be possible.


Very true.
You've also got to question who picks the winners one solution has been around for years. Another is just the same thing under a different name. Even the guy who came up with it at start has now said it's not a viable solution.


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Very true.
> You've also got to question who picks the winners one solution has been around for years. Another is just the same thing under a different name. Even the guy who came up with it at start has now said it's not a viable solution.



Where did you find that information? I am sure it would not be on the website for Earth Shot.

The small cooking unit, is surely an improvement to people's lives. Less fetching and consumption of wood, and then more time for children to go to school.


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Where did you find that information? I am sure it would not be on the website for Earth Shot.
> 
> The small cooking unit, is surely an improvement to people's lives. Less fetching and consumption of wood, and then more time for children to go to school.



That's how I got the information for who won then got me thinking hold on a minute. 
The pot is one that been around for years cleaner , safer and healthier stoves have been given out for years. Mrs 73 went as a nurse with a school aid project years ago that inc handing them out.


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> That's how I got the information for who won then got me thinking hold on a minute.
> The pot is one that been around for years cleaner , safer and healthier stoves have been given out for years. Mrs 73 went as a nurse with a school aid project years ago that inc handing them out.



So which one is not viable?


----------



## oldwheels (5 Dec 2022)

Went out for a birl on the trike but chickened out after a couple of miles due to the bright sunshine. Far too dangerous as it was impossible to see ahead due to the sun in a clear blue sky. Most traffic was cautious but on the way back I am pretty sure a couple at least did not see me. Fortunately I could see them in time and stop in a passing place.
I really need to get something for offroad as there are plenty forest roads but on my current trike the rear mech is only a couple of inches above the ground. They say damage off road is pretty rare but if a couple of miles down a dirt track in the freezing cold "rare" is not good enough.
I did cycle forest roads with two 20 inch wheels but three are a different matter.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Dec 2022)

our little "Whoville" Saturday night




I missed the parade Sunday cuz I had to work


----------



## rockyroller (5 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Of course, thank you for reminding me. Name of first cat?



better than name of "favorite" cat, eek, I could never


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2022)

Mmmm smell those bacon rolls


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

Drizzly and grey here chez Casa Reynard, and feels mild despite the forecast.

Slept well (overslept, oops) and have spent the morning doing assorted stuff, including a bit of writing and making a pot of cauliflower soup. I have a friend popping round later to pick up her share of yesterday's YS purchases.

Time for luncheon.


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> They stopped doing the large bars of Fruit and But years ago.
> Nowt wrong with Dairy Milk, other than the bars are getting smaller.



Wouldn't touch Cadbury's, with their new owner.


----------



## mybike (5 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Later today, or next week, probably both, I am going to try to change my bank.
> 
> Current bank obvs have no intention of communicating with me. Long story short, I changed my mobile phone number, and cannot tell them the new one, except by visiting the local branch. They in turn have a disinclination to open, or even say when they are going to be open.
> 
> ...



Only one bank in our town, so only one bank has me as customer.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

Lovely luncheon of a pitta bread filled with home made hummus, then a slice of wholemeal toast with camembert, plus a tangerine, a pear, the last of the pineapple and two 

Now watching Japan v Croatia.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> Wouldn't touch Cadbury's, with their new owner.



I won't touch Cadbury's chocolate because it's not terribly nice.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2022)

I don't really like chocolate much..


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> So which one is not viable?



Carbon capture one it maybe easier and simpler but still basally the same thing.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

Right, half time in the footy - I'd better go top up the log bins...


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2022)

The heating had to go on this afternoon. Bit too chilly in the house.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2022)

I thought I'd lost my smartphone.

It was in the bathroom.


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> The heating had to go on this afternoon. Bit too chilly in the house.



Same here won't be on long though. How's the outdoor lights going broke the bank yet ?


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought I'd lost my smartphone.
> 
> It was in the bathroom.



1st place to check in our house.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2022)

I'm getting increasingly impatient waiting for a Royal Mail tracked delivery. It's so serious that I'm considering doing the washing up simply to pass the time.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm getting increasingly impatient waiting for a Royal Mail tracked delivery. It's so serious that I'm considering doing the washing up simply to pass the time.



As soon as you pop your Marigolds on, the bell will ring


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> As soon as you pop your Marigolds on, the bell will ring



Hands that do dishes feel as soft as my face....


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Dec 2022)

I've just hoovered  henry'd the carpet. ( digging about in the under stairs cupboard recently, I discovered an unopened box with the super duper wizzy wizzy turbo attachments that came with the Henry, astonishingly effective! )


----------



## tyred (5 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought I'd lost my smartphone.
> 
> It was in the bathroom.



I miss not having a landlines phone. It was easy to find as it was attached to the wall and was really useful for phoning your mobile so you could locate it.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> 1st place to check in house.



Yep... I always like to read the news while sat on the porcelain throne.  Mind, I also have a substantial bookcase in my bathroom too.


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've just hoovered  henry'd the carpet. ( digging about in the under stairs cupboard recently, I discovered an unopened box with the super duper wizzy wizzy turbo attachments that came with the Henry, astonishingly effective! )



henry'd the box 1st I take?


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep... I always like to read the news while sat on the porcelain throne.  Mind, I also have a substantial bookcase in my bathroom too.



Also the 1st place to check if the dogs missing when we get home. He has a habit of shutting himself in.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

1-1 after 90 mins. Extra time beckons. Been a very even and watchable game.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

Oh, and one of the race programmes I picked up on the 'bay last weekend has been very useful, as it's helped me date a group of FF1600 photos. 

There were only three Junior FF1600 races at Oulton Park in 1986 - one Dunlop / Autosport Star of Tomorrow and two BARC Townsend Thoresen. I now have the entry lists for both Townsend Thoresen races, and from those, I can tell that the photos are from the Dunlop / Autosport meeting which I don't yet have the programme for.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> 1-1 after 90 mins. Extra time beckons. Been a very even and watchable game.



I feel an extra time mince pie or two coming on? Thats after festive chicken pie, stuffing, pigs in blankets and cranberry gravy earlier down the pub, yum ;-)


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I feel an extra time mince pie or two coming on? Thats after festive chicken pie, stuffing, pigs in blankets and cranberry gravy earlier down the pub, yum ;-)



Sounds good to me. 

I'm contemplating a Min Spy with a  in a bit. I stocked up when Tesco did them on a good offer.


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2022)

Tonight's tea, Pigs in blankets, chicken, veg and gravy, all piled into a couple of yorkshire puddings !

I forgot to put the pigs in blankets in the oven yesterday when making sunday roast ! Much to the annoyance of my son and daughter.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> I forgot to put the pigs in blankets in the oven yesterday when making sunday roast ! Much to the annoyance of my son and daughter.



Accidentally on purpose, like?


----------



## Jameshow (5 Dec 2022)

Gritter tractor out must be cold!!


----------



## Hebe (5 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought I'd lost my smartphone.
> 
> It was in the bathroom.


I thought our carbon monoxide detector was going off yesterday but it turned out to be the Mr doing Find My Phone. It was on the mantelpiece.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I won't touch Cadbury's chocolate because it's not terribly nice.



Does it in fact contain much chocolate anyway?


----------



## oldwheels (5 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> The heating had to go on this afternoon. Bit too chilly in the house.




Mine has been on for at least a month and just now turned the thermostat up as freezing is likely in the next few days.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yep... I always like to read the news while sat on the porcelain throne.  Mind, I also have a substantial bookcase in my bathroom too.



We always kept the lid down when not in use as one of our cats seemed to prefer drinking from the bowl rather than the supplied dish. Frightened it would slip and end up head first in the water and impossible to get back out alive.


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> I'm contemplating a Min Spy with a  in a bit. I stocked up when Tesco did them on a good offer.



Shop bought not home made


----------



## oldwheels (5 Dec 2022)

Seems my aortic valve is narrowing slightly again but not to worry says the consultant. 
The echocadiographer wants me back in six months.
My neighbour has put up Christmas lights all round the garden and everywhere else he can reach. Must be miles of the stuff. His two small children are running about wildly excited. Next will be the Christmas tree outside with even more lights.
This morning when I was out on the trike there was ice at the roadsides and a car abandoned in the parking area for the angling club. It had clearly been rolled and extensive front wing damage as if it had hit something hard. Could not see any roadside damage so a mystery as to how it had got where it is.
Grapevine seems to know nothing about it so presumably no serious injuries.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

Poo, Japan are out... I think they shaded the game, but those penalties were awful.

Anyways, I decided I'd prefer a chocolate biskit with my


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Dec 2022)

It’s gone dark


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Does it in fact contain much chocolate anyway?



20% cocoa solids - the legal minimum for it to be called chocolate. I just find it way too sweet.

Even the Tesco own brand milk chocolate is 25% cocoa solids.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> We always kept the lid down when not in use as one of our cats seemed to prefer drinking from the bowl rather than the supplied dish. Frightened it would slip and end up head first in the water and impossible to get back out alive.



The much-missed Madam Pearl liked to drink out of the toilet.


----------



## tyred (5 Dec 2022)

Shopping completed, ham and tomato sandwich eaten. 

While I was walking to the shop, it seemed a car had hit a cyclist at the roundabout but thankfully doesn't seem badly hurt. I wonder which of the two bright front lights, two bright tail lights, headtorch, workman's high vis jacket and flashing armbands the driver didn't see.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Poo, Japan are out... I think they shaded the game, but those penalties were awful.



Beautiful Wife and Daughter are full of patriotic disappointment.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Shop bought not home made



Alas yes. I always made mince pies back in the day (including making mincemeat from scratch) to feed all sorts of friends, neighbours, the male parental unit, but it's just the two of us now and so it's much less of a faff to buy them in.

I *do* buy the really good ones though - the Tesco's "Finest" won a blind taste test on "Eat Well For Less" which will do it for me. They are nice because they are not too sweet.


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Mine has been on for at least a month and just now turned the thermostat up as freezing is likely in the next few days.



It's been on, but not usually during the day, unless we are in. I can usually not put it on when WFH, but it was too chilly.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Dec 2022)

Royal Mail now have one minute to deliver. I have cancelled a visit, a shopping trip, washed up, cleaned the toilet, vacuumed the car and the living room but I still don't have my package. Much grrring.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

Oh, and got Brazil v Korea on the telly.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> It's been on, but not usually during the day, unless we are in. I can usually not put it on when WFH, but it was too chilly.



Ours is on and has been for about a month, set at twenty degrees with the upstairs radiators turned down, with my Good Lady now being in a wheelchair with almost zero mobility its on all day most days, when I put her in her chair and take her out I try and remember to turn the heating off.


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

Just been out to check the car Mrs 73 had someone hit her from behind at a roundabout on way home. 
She a bit shaky but ok , her wrist aches a bit but no injury. She's told me the guy was very shocked, shaking and apologised gave his details straight away without issue. 
From 1st sight it's ok bumper back in place other than the bottom bit near wheel arch. it's only pushed out a bit the lugs look to have snapped off its got a self tapper in the wheel arch that once put back should fix it. Will know tomorrow in the day light.


----------



## tom73 (5 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Alas yes. I always made mince pies back in the day (including making mincemeat from scratch) to feed all sorts of friends, neighbours, the male parental unit, but it's just the two of us now and so it's much less of a faff to buy them in.
> 
> I *do* buy the really good ones though - the Tesco's "Finest" won a blind taste test on "Eat Well For Less" which will do it for me. They are nice because they are not too sweet.



See what you mean and don't blame you. Finest will always be better more fruit less syrup and mostly butter in the pastry. 
Only two of us too I've just grown up with home made so it's kind of part of Christmas for me something me and my mum did together. 
Still use my grandmothers bowl and tins too so extra special she died when I was a baby. 
Always make plenty of extra my mate has inbuilt radar and always seams to call just as they come out the oven.


----------



## postman (5 Dec 2022)

This is a message for Accy,I am at the Crematorium around 10_30ish.The town ain't big enough for both of us.One has to leave.I will let you decide.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Dec 2022)

Beef stir fry prepped ... Korea getting tonked in the footy, oh dear.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Another clear morning but no colourful sunrise. Going to be sunny with a NE wind again but I need to get out on trike and hope the sun is not too low by mid morning.
> 
> Western Isles complaining about people camping in cemeteries and a photo of a bike beside a tent among the gravestones.
> Also motorhomes completely blocking access and also *blocking car parks during funerals and refusing to move.*
> ...


The last time I saw that being done, the funeral director/undertaker made a couple of calls to summon a telehandler which lifted the offending vehicle hoisted in the air. An angry driver, and family were made wait for the funeral to finish. It was the funeral for a local member of the Gardia, so little help forthcoming from them. Despite their presence at the funeral.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Dec 2022)

Fish Fingers, chips & mushy peas for dinner tonight... 👍


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Fish Fingers, chips & mushy peas for dinner tonight... 👍



Sounds good to me except the mushy peas 



tom73 said:


> Just been out to check the car Mrs 73 had someone hit her from behind at a roundabout on way home.



Hope Mrs73 is ok
Please check the boot floor before accepting no major damage has been done


----------



## Hebe (5 Dec 2022)

Hebe Jr passed her covid test this afternoon and goes back to school tomorrow.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Also the 1st place to check if the dogs missing when we get home. He has a habit of shutting himself in.


Why's your dog locking itself in the bathroom with your mobile phone?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2022)

Love watching university challenge if i get one answer correct i am happy


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Love watching university challenge if i get one answer correct i am happy



It's never been the same since Bamber left and everyone smoked.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Dec 2022)

She was on the St. Smokers College, Smokeingham team


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> It's never been the same since Bamber left and everyone smoked.


Didn't he have problems with a Golden Hare?


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

Cauliflower soup, then pulled ham hock in parsley sauce, mash, carrots, sprouts and cauliflower for supper.

That's probably been the match I've enjoyed the least. Hard to tell how good Brazil really are, because they had a middling group stage and tonight, South Korea didn't turn up. Trouble is, because it's Brazil, everyone's talking them up as if they're some kind of gods, but the reality is, they lost to Cameroon and they've not really been tested yet.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> See what you mean and don't blame you. Finest will always be better more fruit less syrup and mostly butter in the pastry.
> Only two of us too I've just grown up with home made so it's kind of part of Christmas for me something me and my mum did together.
> Still use my grandmothers bowl and tins too so extra special she died when I was a baby.
> Always make plenty of extra my mate has inbuilt radar and always seams to call just as they come out the oven.



I've grown up with home made too... All the things like yeasted babki, poppy seed cake, lebkuchen, speculoos, lucken etc that are must-haves for Christmas. But if I were to make everything, I'd be the size of a small house, because well, it's there, and it's got to be eaten... And then there's that balance between the time spent doing and the amount worth making.

Speaking of which, it's the feast of St Nicholas tomorrow, so got a nice selection of speculoos in. And mum will have my ears if I don't put my shoe* by the front door with an apple and a carrot for the Good Saint's horse. It's just one of those little traditions... 

* most likely a Shimano MT34 mtb shoe


----------



## postman (5 Dec 2022)

Postman has been speaking to one of those find an heir companies today.it seems a younger cousin has died and not left a will.They told me a lot about my family before I opened up.All mums sisters their kids.One Aunty walked out of marriage three kids under seven years that surprised me.They somehow managed to contact my first daughter from my broken marriage I bet that pleased her no end being reminded of me.Tomorrow I have to ring a cousin in Wakefield to ask him to put his name in the pot.This company even told me a favourite uncle had died 30th Nov last year I did not even know,that phonecall is going to be good.Anyway its all very interesting.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2022)

postman said:


> Postman has been speaking to one of those find an heir companies today.it seems a younger cousin has died and not left a will.They told me a lot about my family before I opened up.All mums sisters their kids.One Aunty walked out of marriage three kids under seven years that surprised me.They somehow managed to contact my first daughter from my broken marriage I bet that pleased her no end being reminded of me.Tomorrow I have to ring a cousin in Wakefield to ask him to put his name in the pot.This company even told me a favourite uncle had died 30th Nov last year I did not even know,that phonecall is going to be good.Anyway its all very interesting.


Best o'luck with the new extended family, but sorry you'd to find them in the circumstances given.


----------



## Speicher (5 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Alas yes. I always made mince pies back in the day (including making mincemeat from scratch) to feed all sorts of friends, neighbours, the male parental unit, but it's just the two of us now and so it's much less of a faff to buy them in.
> 
> I *do* buy the really good ones though - the Tesco's "Finest" won a blind taste test on "Eat Well For Less" which will do it for me. They are nice because they are not too sweet.



There isn't a big Tesco near here, but the Express one would have them I expect. The best ones round here used to be from the baker in the market. They were twice the price of any others, but 50% bigger.
Sadly he retired some years ago.


----------



## tyred (5 Dec 2022)

Time to retire for the night I think. 

I wish the boy racers would retire for the night


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Dec 2022)

I've got a sleeper berth booked on the last train to cairo, no sign of it? Madness!


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2022)

Time to put the writing away and head to the Land of Nod via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2022)

And I am awake


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2022)

Metoo.. 
It's still dark. 
The washing machine is on to take advantage of *cheaper nightime tariff. 



By *cheaper.... I mean not quite as expensive as the extortionate daytime rate.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2022)

Eventually I went back to sleep
No awake and starting the jobs
Looks dark outside


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2022)

Most important job of the day is tea is brewing


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2022)

Working out the "to do" list which seems to get longer each day. First bike of the day on the stand.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Working out the "to do" list which seems to get longer each day. First bike of the day on the stand.



Is it 07:00 or 08:00 in Germany? 🤔

Edit: or 06:00


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Is it 07:00 or 08:00 in Germany? 🤔
> 
> Edit: or 06:00



Just gone 08:00 when you wrote that post. Normally I start at 07:30 but I was a bit late today because I had to sort out the heating at my apartment.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just gone 08:00 when you wrote that post. Normally I start at 07:30 but I was a bit late today because I had to sort out the heating at my apartment.



Did you manage to sneak in ok or did you get spotted being late ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Did you manage to sneak in ok or did you get spotted being late ?



Sshh... I think I got away with it.

As I've got about ten days worth of overtime no-one will worry too much.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Sshh... I think I got away with it.
> 
> As I've got about ten days worth of overtime no-one will worry too much.



That's good then


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2022)

Morning.
Our water was cut off earlier but it is now back on . It does make you wonder what to do in those circumstances . At least we have water butts so if need be we could use those .


----------



## Illaveago (6 Dec 2022)

It looks like we had rain in the night as the ground is wet .
We have grey sky here with a small break in it . Not sure what the weather forecast is .


----------



## tyred (6 Dec 2022)

Was a lovely crisp frosty morning when out for my perambulation. 

I suffered a delay with a "mechanical" as a small stone somehow got in my shoe and I had to stop to remove it.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2022)

Looks like we have some blue patches in amongst the clouds.
Garden birds have been fed.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> Our water was cut off earlier but it is now back on . It does make you wonder what to do in those circumstances . At least we have water butts so if need be we could use those .



Our water was off once for 4 days and I got water from the water butts for loo flushing for 2 households. I had 4 large water butts in those days all fortunately full.
We got bottled water delivered free and we could go to the main depot and collect more if required. I went up and noticed green mould on the outside of some bottles. They were 4 years beyond the use by date. Did us no harm.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Dec 2022)

Grey sky but dry and little wind so far. Temp 2.1C and no fancy sunrise.
Looks to stay about freezing point for the next couple of weeks
It would be a good triking day but I have an audiology appointment which is every 6 months to get my hearing aid checked and retubed as well as checking for wax.
This service was stopped by the lockdown and has only just restarted.


----------



## Hebe (6 Dec 2022)

I had a positive covid test this morning, not unexpected given that Hebe Jr is recovering from it and Mr Hebe tested positive yesterday. Now in bed with a loose objective of drinking coffee and working through some GCN+ content. Maybe adding to my fantasy bike list if all that gets too difficult.


----------



## tyred (6 Dec 2022)

The postman hit the corner of the kerb in the car park outside and bust the front tyre. I wonder how he will explain that to his boss.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> The postman hit the corner of the kerb in the car park outside and bust the front tyre. I wonder how he will explain that to his boss.



Postman Flat? 🤔


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Dec 2022)

Dammit!

I’ve torn my left tricep muscle. My arm’s in a compression bandage. However, I’m left handed so teaching will be fun.

I’ll get the youngsters to write things on the whiteboard for me. It’ll be good writing practice for them. 

But, it hurts.😥


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Dec 2022)

I know , l know l am ever so slightly obsessed, more than is good for me with MAVIC or to be exact Manufacture d'Articles Vélocipédiques Idoux but look what l just bought almost NOS and in my size , used perhaps on a few occasions ......





Best 10€ l spent to date


----------



## Hebe (6 Dec 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> Dammit!
> 
> I’ve torn my left tricep muscle. My arm’s in a compression bandage. However, I’m left handed so teaching will be fun.
> 
> ...



Ouch! Wishing you speedy healing.

I have watched Lost Races: Bordeaux-Paris and am now onto Lost Races: London - Holyhead. My coffee doesn't taste right


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2022)

In other post-related news there is still no news. This 48-hour tracked parcel has now taken 96 hours to not get here.


----------



## Speicher (6 Dec 2022)

Apparently the two helicopters here yesterday evening were Chinooks. 

I often hear helicopters overhead, not usually at night and this was much louder.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
So time for another hot beverage


----------



## Jameshow (6 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> The postman hit the corner of the kerb in the car park outside and bust the front tyre. I wonder how he will explain that to his boss.



Just seen a postie van go through a red light should I report him??


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Apparently the two helicopters here yesterday evening were Chinooks.
> 
> I often hear helicopters overhead, not usually at night and this was much louder.



Chinooks are noisy, but these Osprey thingies are _really _loud! 





We get them overhead quite often and you can't but fail to duck!


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Dec 2022)

I'm starving .... holding out for a nice lunch soon at a local french restaurant.. the staff are all french, wonder if there will be any footy banter?


----------



## mybike (6 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I won't touch Cadbury's chocolate because it's not terribly nice.



Well there's that as well. Curiously I find much of the own brands chocolate to be as nice as more expensive stuff.


----------



## tyred (6 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Just seen a postie van go through a red light should I report him??



Not a good day for postal workers!


----------



## tom73 (6 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Chinooks are noisy, but these Osprey thingies are _really _loud!
> View attachment 670290
> 
> We get them overhead quite often and you can't but fail to duck!



What you expect it’s American they can’t do anything nicely. We mostly get passenger aircraft. Though we get every so often battle of Briton memorial flight going over on way back to base. Now they are things of beauty and engineering at its best.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2022)

I feel like having a few extra days of over Christmas so can I go on strike


----------



## Hebe (6 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> Well there's that as well. Curiously I find much of the own brands chocolate to be as nice as more expensive stuff.



The Fin Carre fruit and nut from Lidl is very good, and Hebe Jr likes their Pretzel chocolate. I'm partial to Ritter, when they have it in, especially the almond one. There's definitely a time and place for Galaxy, and Cadbury's Whole Nut (when I can find it).


----------



## Tenkaykev (6 Dec 2022)

They are digging up our road and laying Purple Pipes, backfilling as they go. Should be fun in about an hour as the SUV brigade collect their children from the school around the corner and try to navigate the pinch points.


----------



## Jameshow (6 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> The Fin Carre fruit and nut from Lidl is very good, and Hebe Jr likes their Pretzel chocolate. I'm partial to Ritter, when they have it in, especially the almond one. There's definitely a time and place for Galaxy, and Cadbury's Whole Nut (when I can find it).



Fruit and nut for me 2 of the 5 a day!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2022)




----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2022)

@Andy in Germany's no frills air travel


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 670302




Lots, I see eight at first glance.


----------



## rockyroller (6 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'm starving .... holding out for a nice lunch soon at a local french restaurant.. the staff are all french, wonder if there will be any footy banter?



oh dear, now I'm distracted. not by the French food, by the hot French freelancer, that ruined me for life


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2022)

Plain digestive time 🍵


----------



## tom73 (6 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> They are digging up our road and laying Purple Pipes, backfilling as they go. Should be fun in about an hour as the SUV brigade collect their children from the school around the corner and try to navigate the pinch points.



If it's like chucking out time here they will just blindly plough though anything that get's in way.


----------



## Speicher (6 Dec 2022)

I am taking a break from trying to reduce the amount of paperwork in this house.  Decided that I needed to do it in some sort of logical way. So I have removed the very fat, old, stuff to edit and shred.

The (comparatively) recent stuff can now all fit back in the filing cabinet.  

How long do peeps on here keep their Tax records, is it seven years? I will keep the NI Contributions records as there was such a muddle up* some years ago on my records.

Yes, I apologise, I bought a shredder. Not had one that works for several years. The papers I am shredding are confidential, that is my reason for buying one. 

* Other phrases are available, but I am too polite to mention those. 

In other news, a tenth series of "Law and Order: Criminal Intent" starts this evening. Vincent D'Onofrio is one of my most favourite actors.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> If it's like chucking out time here they will just blindly plough though anything that get's in way.



Sounds like the school run Mums round here, they take no prisoners.


----------



## Speicher (6 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Plain digestive time 🍵



I prefer the dark chocolate covered ones.


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> I prefer the dark chocolate covered ones.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Dec 2022)

Been out in the sun before temps fall further and the grey returns. Min temperature 2C and max 4C. Covered 52 miles.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 670302



Baby's on a lead..


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2022)

@Illaveago, interested?
https://www.easyliveauction.com/cat...646f/antiques-collectables-furniture-lot-127/


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2022)

It's been a pretty raw winter's day here chez Casa Reynard, tho we did have a decent bit of sunshine.

Slept well, and spent the morning turning lengths of seasoned ash and mulberry into logs. The nice bits have been stacked in the wood store along the fence, the wonky bits have been put in the garage ready for burning.

Have had a quiet afternoon. Groomed the girls and zapped them again with another dose of Frontline Plus, topped up all the wood bins in the house, cleaned the grate and am currently watching Morocco v Spain.

Also was successful earlier in an auction on the Bay of E for a nice Victorian locket. No one else bid, as it was very plain and colonial silver (i.e. not hallmarked) - most people tend to prefer the much more fancypants ones and get into bun fights over them.

Almost time for a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## tom73 (6 Dec 2022)

Dog sat waiting my backdoor ... checked watch yep thought so it's his tea time.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2022)

And that's my working day done


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> Well there's that as well. Curiously I find much of the own brands chocolate to be as nice as more expensive stuff.



I buy chocolate according to cocoa solids content. The brand - or non-brand - is secondary to that.

For me, the "sweet spot" is between 30 and 50% cocoa. Must confess I'm partial to the Green & Black with ginger.  Although the Tesco own brand milk chocolate (at 25% cocoa solids) is actually rather decent.

Have to confess that I tend to avoid things like roses, celebrations and quality street as I do find them rather sweet.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Dec 2022)

Curtains are now pulled to retain a bit more heat inside the house and the living room storage heater has been turned up a bit as the forecast is pretty cold looking in the immediate future.
It also blanks out the excessive Christmas lighting outside. 
Not checked any tables but the moon looks like a full moon if not tonight then tomorrow I think.
Weather turned out sunny so while not quite as bright as yesterday there is one particular hill where the sun shines straight into drivers eyes. 

Topped up the car fuel tank and diesel is down to 186.9p.

Ears checked out ok and no wax blockage and hearing aid retubed. A possible fault is that it turns itself off at irregular intervals but that may be specs or cap hitting the wrong buttons.
“Any problems just drop in when next in Oban and we can sort it or replace it”.
Pretty good service from Scottish NHS.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Curtains are now pulled to retain a bit more heat inside the house and the living room storage heater has been turned up a bit as the forecast is pretty cold looking in the immediate future.
> It also blanks out the excessive Christmas lighting outside.
> Not checked any tables but the moon looks like a full moon if not tonight then tomorrow I think.
> Weather turned out sunny so while not quite as bright as yesterday there is one particular hill where the sun shines straight into drivers eyes.
> ...



That's right, it's a full moon tomorrow. I hope the sky stays clear until the morning. I got up at around 7am and a big bright moon was setting over west London. I reached for my camera but its battery was completely flat and my mobile's camera is poor. Now I'm all ready and charged up. All I have to do now is get up at sparrows' fart tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2022)

Whoooooooo, what a game of footy! That was great for the neutral to watch, really enjoyed that. 

Morocco well-deserved winners IMHO.

Spain can play all the pretty fancy pants football they like, but if the team can't score, then what's the point.


----------



## Jameshow (6 Dec 2022)

Just picked up wife from hospital after investigation... 

I asked which entrance front of rear.....

Please send cards and chocs to orthopedic ward .!🤣


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> @Andy in Germany's no frills air travel
> View attachment 670303



I'm in the empty bit in the top left. I didn't hear the helicopter just coming onto the map.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Spain can play all the pretty fancy pants football they like, but if the team can't score, then what's the point.



Oh, that's what they are trying to do; I'd often wondered. 

Considering each team seems to manage this about three times in 90 minutes on a good day, It all seems pretty inefficient.


----------



## tom73 (6 Dec 2022)

Was having trouble finding some trex for baking Mrs 73 offered to get some as she past the supermarket near work. 
She come home with 5 lots, told her I don't need that much , I didn't know how many you needed they don't go out of date till November next year so no need to worry she replied  Bless


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2022)

The cats have been fed, and soon it will be time to feed me.

Now sat down to watch Portugal v Switzerland.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Was having trouble finding some trex for baking Mrs 73 offered to get some as she past the supermarket near work.
> She come home with 5 lots, told her I don't need that much , I didn't know how many you needed they don't go out of date till November next year so no need to worry she replied  Bless



That's exactly my line of thinking for stuff I always use that's got long shelf life.

I've noticed that the supply of solid fats (other than butter) can be a bit haphazard. Which reminds me, need to pick up a block of crisp 'n dry next time I do a full grocery shop. I mix it half & half with beef dripping in my deep fat fryer.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2022)

Gritters are out and spraying salt around so must be expecting a cold night


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm in the empty bit in the top left. I didn't hear the helicopter just coming onto the map.


You were busy floating eastwards in the hot air balloon.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Dec 2022)

Crispy noodles and chicken wings as i see Swirzerland getting deep fried ... oh dear.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2022)

It's a bad day to be half-Swiss. Still, it's even worse for the fully-Swiss.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Dec 2022)

Aye, didn't see this being a drubbing ... still 6-1 is 6-1.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2022)

Urgh, that was painful to watch...

Hard to put that Portugal performance into context given that there were more holes in that Swiss defence than in a wheel of Emmentaler cheese... Yet the commentators (same as last night) are waxing lyrical. I'd be more cautious, they haven't really been tested yet.


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2022)

Bitsas supper tonight. Soup, then the last of the ham hock in parsley sauce, a small dollop of mash, some roast tomatoes and the last slice of frittata. Good to see all the leftovers eaten.


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> In other post-related news there is still no news. This 48-hour tracked parcel has now taken 96 hours to not get here.


I've something similar going on. Package dispatched from Dublin, last Wednesday, sent to Germany via EMA cargo hub. Dispatched from Germany last Friday to me. Now just waiting on it getting here.

This postage was extra, but I didn't realise the trip I was sending it on.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Dec 2022)

Oh, my delivery of 10 year old Antiguan rum finally arrived with a bonus 96 hour ageing process carried out by Royal Mail .


----------



## Jameshow (6 Dec 2022)

Fixed free standing bath tap what a headache! 

Fixing plumbing though a 300mm hatch dissected by a joist which the hot and cold pipes run though. 
.
I'm quite expecting a flood in the morning!! 

Will leave the cosmetics to another day!!


----------



## tyred (6 Dec 2022)

Eighteen miles completed on the single speed. Council lorries are gritting all over the place even though there is no sign of frost. It's later in the week when there is supposed to be a cold snap.

This happens every year that the council grit everything in sight early in the winter even if it's not necessary so the drivers can claim loads of overtime and then when the actual cold weather arrives, they've ran out of grit. One wonders what qualifications you need to be a manager for the council...


----------



## classic33 (6 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> Eighteen miles completed on the single speed. Council lorries are gritting all over the place even though there is no sign of frost. It's later in the week when there is supposed to be a cold snap.
> 
> This happens every year that the council grit everything in sight early in the winter even if it's not necessary so the drivers can claim loads of overtime and then when the actual cold weather arrives, they've ran out of grit. *One wonders what qualifications you need to be a manager for the council...*


Are qualifications required?
I thought they promoted you to where you could do the least actual damage.


----------



## tyred (6 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Are qualifications required?
> I thought they promoted you to where you could do the least actual damage.



They can manage plenty of damage such as running a major ring road through the retail park so it's super pedestrian unfriendly and spending about four years resurfacing a road about a 0.8 mile long.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


>


Thers's no cars parked on the pavement?


----------



## Jenkins (6 Dec 2022)

That's sorted my sister's C*****mas present to me - a ticket to see Dry Cleaning at Rock City in Nottingham. Except that I have to buy the ticket, have it emailed to me and then I forward it on to her to print out and gift wrap it in a card back to me.

Hmm - I think I'm missing something there...


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> That's sorted my sister's C*****mas present to me - a ticket to see Dry Cleaning at Rock City in Nottingham. Except that I have to buy the ticket, have it emailed to me and then I forward it on to her to print out and gift wrap it in a card back to me.
> 
> Hmm - I think I'm missing something there...



You could always go to your nearest laundromat instead...


----------



## Reynard (6 Dec 2022)

I've recently acquired a Mansell Madgwick press photo for my archive.

It's very familiar and I'm racking my brains trying to figure out where I've seen it before. I thought it might have been Autosport - went through all those cuttings and articles last night, but no joy.

Am wondering if it's Motoring News, but I'm a bit thin on those.


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2022)

After another rummage, I've found that the photo in question is used (albeit very much cropped) in a race programme. That's a very recent acquisition in the scheme of things, and I can rule that out as the source, as I've also found a less cropped version in a batch of photocopied bits I was given around 25 years ago. I've managed to trace a fair few of those copied pictures back to Motoring News, so likely this one is probably from MN too.

I suspect this might have been what was in my head. Somehow, I'm still not convinced, as the picture in my mind is of the photo together with a batch of text. I'll figure it out eventually...


----------



## raleighnut (7 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I buy chocolate according to cocoa solids content. The brand - or non-brand - is secondary to that.
> 
> For me, the "sweet spot" is between 30 and 50% cocoa. Must confess I'm partial to the Green & Black with ginger.  Although the Tesco own brand milk chocolate (at 25% cocoa solids) is actually rather decent.
> 
> Have to confess that I tend to avoid things like roses, celebrations and quality street as I do find them rather sweet.



I'm an 85% kind of choccy fan, still miss the Callard and Bowser ' Sporting and Military' Bitter Plain Chocolate that came in square cardboard packs


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2022)

raleighnut said:


> I'm an 85% kind of choccy fan, still miss the Callard and Bowser ' Sporting and Military' Bitter Plain Chocolate that came in square cardboard packs



That's way too bitter for me, I'm afraid, 70% is as dark as I go... Having said that, if a bar of 85% crops up in a Green & Black selection box, it makes a good hot chocolate, or I'll melt a bit into a chilli to give it that bit of richness.


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2022)

Right, I'm off to find my bed. (Under the cats, most like.)

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2022)

We have a frost


----------



## tom73 (7 Dec 2022)

Lovely moon lit dog walk this morning , clear sky over night left a hoarfrost a few sections got a bit dicey. 
The dog however looked to be trying to break the Westie land speed record. No wonder he's gone back to bed.


----------



## tom73 (7 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> We have a frost



You keep it we've got plenty.


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2022)

We have rain


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2022)

First cuppa going down with the sound of ice being scraped off a windscreen


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> We have rain



That'll help was all the council's salt down the drain!!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2022)

Frosty here, too ❄


----------



## RoMeR (7 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> We have rain



We haven't


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2022)

Time for a quick snuggle under the duvet before getting up soon


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Dec 2022)

There is a company here in France , named BIKE 24. Earlier this morning l had an email from them to tell me that the product l recently ordered would be delivered today by DHL. 
As l was reading the email there was a knock on the door and hey presto DHL driver standing there with the package in his hand.
Freaky or what ?


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2022)

Morning .
It is frosty here !
The sound of ice being scraped off car windows is very annoying !


Especially when you are the one making it !


----------



## Hebe (7 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oh, my delivery of 10 year old Antiguan rum finally arrived with a bonus 96 hour ageing process carried out by Royal Mail .



It was probably only two when it started its journey within the UK…


----------



## Hebe (7 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> After another rummage, I've found that the photo in question is used (albeit very much cropped) in a race programme. That's a very recent acquisition in the scheme of things, and I can rule that out as the source, as I've also found a less cropped version in a batch of photocopied bits I was given around 25 years ago. I've managed to trace a fair few of those copied pictures back to Motoring News, so likely this one is probably from MN too.
> 
> I suspect this might have been what was in my head. Somehow, I'm still not convinced, as the picture in my mind is of the photo together with a batch of text. I'll figure it out eventually...


You are the Miss Marple of motorsport photography 🕵️‍♀️
Here at covid central I do not know what the weather is because I haven’t looked outside yet but it feels cold. The mister is driving the girl to the bus stop in town - normally one of us walks with her but covid’s seen to that. I am in bed feeling very sorry for myself.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
Now have 6 pigeons strutting around the feeders


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2022)

It's Black Bin day today.


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2022)

God knows how many warnings and articles in the news site regarding the expected frost this weekend. 

When I was young, it was called winter and we just got on with it.


----------



## postman (7 Dec 2022)

today they poke around the inside of my ear.I hope they can bring back the hearing.It comes with a free add on package.Tinnitus,Dizziness and balance problems,which as a cyclist i would like to delete.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Dec 2022)

Still dry and cold but the clouds are starting to lift. Sleet showers are promised by the weather forecast and there is a sprinkle of snow on the highest island mountain tops I can see.
Soup on the go for lunch but no idea what I have for evening meal apart from some sausages I took out of the freezer.
Nothing planned and I do not feel very energetic but may try a trike run later if the sleet stay away.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2022)

Clear blue skies here
Time for a second cuppa me thinks


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> God knows how many warnings and articles in the news site regarding the expected frost this weekend.
> 
> When I was young, it was called winter and we just got on with it.



That's very true


----------



## oldwheels (7 Dec 2022)

postman said:


> today they poke around the inside of my ear.I hope they can bring back the hearing.It comes with a free add on package.Tinnitus,Dizziness and balance problems,which as a cyclist i would like to delete.



Balance problems have put me off two wheels and on to three. It limits my runs to road or cycle path due to the limitations of a mech only a couple of inches above ground level and too easy to damage.


----------



## Gwylan (7 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Any idea what the US Coast Guard* were doing on Tuesday, off the SE coast?
> 
> *USS Hamilton, 743.



Usually naval types turn off the GPS when it gets interesting.


----------



## Gwylan (7 Dec 2022)

Have to get up! HID has invited company. Who goes out at 10:00 in the morning?

Unless it's for a sunny morning cycle


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2022)

Bin's have bin emptied.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2022)

Well, clouds managed to hide the moon this morning but the sky is now slowly clearing.


----------



## tom73 (7 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Garden birds have been fed
> Now have 6 pigeons strutting around the feeders



Pigeon pie for tea then ?


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2022)

Bright and sunny here chez Casa Reynard. Cold, but it doesn't feel too bad as there's not much of a breeze.

Slept well, and have spent the morning doing chores. Have re-stocked the wood bins in the house, finished tidying up Sunday's grocery shop (dumping it in the utility room keeps the mess out of sight!  ), put all the plastic packaging in the recycling and re-stocked the biscuit stash in the house. Also, one of the furry madams missed the side of the litter tray, so I had to clean the floor upstairs as well.

The berries on my big holly tree had been disappearing at a consistent rate recently, but a small flock of redwings descended on it this morning, and it's now been completely stripped bare. They're also having a go at the last few grapes still clinging to the vine. I don't mind, the grapes weren't nice enough to want to use this year.

Also put in an offer on a watch on the Bay of E - my Christmas pressie to myself if the seller accepts. It will need a new case back at some point though, as someone has tried to get inside without using the correct tool. There's also a nice Heuer I'm keeping an eye on, but that listing is an auction, and I predict a bun fight that I probably won't get involved in.

Anyways, it's time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> You are the Miss Marple of motorsport photography 🕵️‍♀️



Only in my (rather narrow) area of expertise... 



Hebe said:


> Here at covid central I do not know what the weather is because I haven’t looked outside yet but it feels cold. The mister is driving the girl to the bus stop in town - normally one of us walks with her but covid’s seen to that. I am in bed feeling very sorry for myself.



Hope you feel more chipper soon, hun xxx


----------



## woodbutchmaster (7 Dec 2022)

This abbreviation, HID has some unfortunate connotations as in "human immune deficiency ", which can lead to full blown (excuse the expression) , HIV or Aids which is difficult, if not impossible to get rid of. Sort of appropriate to my jaundiced way of thinking.


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2022)

Still raining


----------



## pawl (7 Dec 2022)

Had quite a hard frost overnight.Took some time to clear the screens Broke a piece off my scraper.


----------



## Gwylan (7 Dec 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> This abbreviation, HID has some unfortunate connotations as in "human immune deficiency ", which can lead to full blown (excuse the expression) , HIV or Aids which is difficult, if not impossible to get rid of. Sort of appropriate to my jaundiced way of thinking.



Her in Doors!


----------



## Hebe (7 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hope you feel more chipper soon, hun xxx



Thank you. The cats have joined me on my sick-bed. The Mr is doing much better on day 3 so hopefully I will too, tomorrow. Hebe Jr tested negative at the end of her day 3 but her lungs are several decades younger than ours. The day has not been wasted though - caught up on some online viewing, did some very easy knitting, a bit of Christmas admin and finally got my Evernote passwords synched between devices. I think that’s quite enough for the day.


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2022)

Afternoon .
I have not long come back from a test ice of my friend's bike . He wanted a fast bike as he found he was lagging behind on our past ride . A bit strange as he is usually way out in front . Anyway I have been servicing the Dawes Shadow that I bought off of him . A good clean up , new hub bearings and chain and it now flies along . I just need to sort out why the chain jumps the rear sprocket at times . 
I'm out of puff now !


----------



## tom73 (7 Dec 2022)

Just re-down the tinsel on the tree and adjusted some of the Christmas bunting it wasn't playing nicely with my autistic brain.


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Dec 2022)

I had to have an apple pie with my tea when I dropped a friends Christmas card in as he'd eaten all his mince pies


----------



## Illaveago (7 Dec 2022)

Next doors dog has just shown up ! I know I said that I don't like dogs but she is lovely! I think she is a Greyhound but my wife thinks she is a Lurcher. She and Georgie play games at the fence but I haven't seen her for over a month . We were wondering if they had given her away. It is nice to see her again .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2022)

Most days someone drops off a box of just past its sell by date supermarket goods in the lobby downstairs. I had to take the crumpets! It was the perfect time for crumpets, oodles of melted butter and cheese. Unfortunately my cheddar had gone blue, very blue, far too blue to pare it off so I made do with Gran Padano. 

In return, I put aside the beer I don't really like from a monthly subscription and leave it in the lobby. It seems to disappear very quickly.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Dec 2022)

Cloudy sunshine so did not look too bad and went out on trike. Bad idea as the clouds shifted and the low sun was no better than the last trip out. Black clouds gathering to the north but so far the forecast sleet has not appeared.
Aborted the run again after a couple of miles as tho’ less traffic visibility was hampered for drivers by the sun shining straight into their eyes.
I should really drive down to Loch na Keal which would be safe enough but could not be bothered with the 14 miles each way and in any case it looked ok here when I started out.


----------



## postman (7 Dec 2022)

The ent place lost me this afternoon.I was the first patient booked in at reception after lunch.Please wait in waiting area C,she even took her mask off to speak to me through pexi glass.Two oclock came and went,twenty past two a kind nurse said who are you waiting for.I took out my phone and showed her the appointment text.Yes i replied i did book in at reception.Well you are not on my card,off she goes,comes back twenty five past two.We have you,two thirty five i am seen.Lets turn the tables i turn up at two thirty five,what would be said.So test shows worse hearing possible.Next week i see a consultant.Can i answer any questions for you.Yes could you boost the good hearing aid.Where was it issued my health centre, no i cant we did not issue it.er er er its a nhs one.So bus to health centre,well i wont bore you with the most obstructive receptionist ever.Yes i AM a patoent here,yes both aids were issused here,no i will not see a doctor to be referred to your ent,it you who sent me to the infirmary i have not done it myself.Why cant you use your computer to book me in,well you have to ring in ,you are kidding i am infront of you explaining slowly and quietly,no ring tomorrow after 9-30.I dont understand how hard it is now to get seen,its all going pear shaped,it was so much easier without computers,you walked in sat on a chair found out who came infront of you then waited.


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Dec 2022)

Not sure what to make for tea? Really fancy chateaubriand, artichoke puree and fondant potato, but that ain't gonna happen, lol.


----------



## tom73 (7 Dec 2022)

postman said:


> The ent place lost me this afternoon.I was the first patient booked in at reception after lunch.Please wait in waiting area C,she even took her mask off to speak to me through pexi glass.Two oclock came and went,twenty past two a kind nurse said who are you waiting for.I took out my phone and showed her the appointment text.Yes i replied i did book in at reception.Well you are not on my card,off she goes,comes back twenty five past two.We have you,two thirty five i am seen.Lets turn the tables i turn up at two thirty five,what would be said.So test shows worse hearing possible.Next week i see a consultant.Can i answer any questions for you.Yes could you boost the good hearing aid.Where was it issued my health centre, no i cant we did not issue it.er er er its a nhs one.So bus to health centre,well i wont bore you with the most obstructive receptionist ever.Yes i AM a patoent here,yes both aids were issused here,no i will not see a doctor to be referred to your ent,it you who sent me to the infirmary i have not done it myself.Why cant you use your computer to book me in,well you have to ring in ,you are kidding i am infront of you explaining slowly and quietly,no ring tomorrow after 9-30.I dont understand how hard it is now to get seen,its all going pear shaped,it was so much easier without computers,you walked in sat on a chair found out who came infront of you then waited.



Welcome to world of internal charging and the dark art of clinical coding.


----------



## postman (7 Dec 2022)

postman is counting the days down to xmas day,its wonderful to see the days tumbling away.Its not the company,nor the food or the beer or the laughs or seeing my two fantastic children.Its xmas day i can dump this utter pile of crap called an Amazon Firetablet.Do you hate someone so bad,well send them one as a secret Santa gift and have years of fun knowing how frustrated they are going to be,i know i have posted before but gawd this thing is truly the spawn of the devil.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2022)

Just got beaten at Ludo


----------



## Jameshow (7 Dec 2022)

Eaten a mouldy satsuma! 

Well half a segment...!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2022)

postman said:


> postman is counting the days down to xmas day,its wonderful to see the days tumbling away.Its not the company,nor the food or the beer or the laughs or seeing my two fantastic children.Its xmas day i can dump this utter pile of crap called an Amazon Firetablet.Do you hate someone so bad,well send them one as a secret Santa gift and have years of fun knowing how frustrated they are going to be,i know i have posted before but gawd this thing is truly the spawn of the devil.



I'd unwrap your present to yourself right now if I were you. You could enjoy the run up to the day with a good device and then simply take pleasure from your children's company seated around the turkey.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Dec 2022)

Just looked up the Tobermory cat on Wikipedia. 
There it states that two ginger cats lived at the distillery. This is fiction.
In fact we did have two cats called Muttley and Jacob. Muttley had only one front leg having been caught in a gin trap and lost one leg while Jacob only had one eye following an altercation with another cat.
They sat together on the wall in front of our house on nice days and were much admired by the tourists.
The one eyed cat was called Nelson in the distillery by the ex navy workers we had and both were good working cats as they frequented the distillery and probably got fed there as well as at home.
Neither were ginger tho’ we later had half shares in a ginger cat after we moved house.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2022)

Green recycling bin is kerbside and awaiting it's mothership


----------



## Gwylan (7 Dec 2022)

V


postman said:


> The ent place lost me this afternoon.I was the first patient booked in at reception after lunch.Please wait in waiting area C,she even took her mask off to speak to me through pexi glass.Two oclock came and went,twenty past two a kind nurse said who are you waiting for.I took out my phone and showed her the appointment text.Yes i replied i did book in at reception.Well you are not on my card,off she goes,comes back twenty five past two.We have you,two thirty five i am seen.Lets turn the tables i turn up at two thirty five,what would be said.So test shows worse hearing possible.Next week i see a consultant.Can i answer any questions for you.Yes could you boost the good hearing aid.Where was it issued my health centre, no i cant we did not issue it.er er er its a nhs one.So bus to health centre,well i wont bore you with the most obstructive receptionist ever.Yes i AM a patoent here,yes both aids were issused here,no i will not see a doctor to be referred to your ent,it you who sent me to the infirmary i have not done it myself.Why cant you use your computer to book me in,well you have to ring in ,you are kidding i am infront of you explaining slowly and quietly,no ring tomorrow after 9-30.I dont understand how hard it is now to get seen,its all going pear shaped,it was so much easier without computers,you walked in sat on a chair found out who came infront of you then waited.



Demand management so some twerp reached his target.
I understand your pain.
Very similar story to yours. Total **** wits. Replace the stars with a word of your choice the reflects your level of frustration with the system.


----------



## pawl (7 Dec 2022)

My daughter had a on eyed rescue cat She called it Nelson


----------



## Jameshow (7 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> V
> 
> 
> Demand management so some twerp reached his target.
> ...



Not all dept are like that. 

My daughter had a dental appointment with the consultant which was at 9am, we were seen by consultant and then X rays then back to consultant for diagnosis and plan of treatment, and we're out by 10am. 

Daughter was miffed it wasn't half a day off school!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2022)

I'm listenig to the radio. Nat King Cole is still roasting his chestnuts on an open fire after all these years. You'd think they'd be burnt to cinders by now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Just looked up the Tobermory cat on Wikipedia.
> There it states that two ginger cats lived at the distillery. This is fiction.
> In fact we did have two cats called Muttley and Jacob. Muttley had only one front leg having been caught in a gin trap and lost one leg while Jacob only had one eye following an altercation with another cat.
> They sat together on the wall in front of our house on nice days and were much admired by the tourists.
> ...



I'll verify this on Kittypedia later.


----------



## postman (7 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd unwrap your present to yourself right now if I were you. You could enjoy the run up to the day with a good device and then simply take pleasure from your children's company seated around the turkey.


there is a problem with that,we are eating the turkey not invoting ot to xmas dinner,it is the xmas dinner.😁


----------



## postman (7 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> pawl said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter had a on eyed rescue cat She called it Nelson
> ...


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2022)

Just sold a sofabed so i have some room for a set of shelves in the office now


----------



## tom73 (7 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I'm listenig to the radio. Nat King Cole is still roasting his chestnuts on an open fire after all these years. You'd think they'd be burnt to cinders by now.



Or been done for indecency


----------



## Jenkins (7 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> You could always go to your nearest laundromat instead...


I would, but they don't appear to be on tour at the moment 
https://laundromatmusica.bandcamp.com/music


----------



## Jenkins (7 Dec 2022)

Thermals, warm gloves, buff, thin cap and overshoes have all been dug out ready for tomorrow morning's commute.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Thermals, warm gloves, buff, thin cap and overshoes have all been dug out ready for tomorrow morning's commute.


You expecting it to be a bit on the cool side?


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2022)

Aaaaaah, and breathe........

Busy afternoon erranding in town. Art shop, Wilko, Aldi (rare for me) and Tesco. Anyways, all the gifts for assorted furry and feathers friends bought, picked up the stuff I couldn't get on Sunday because it was out of stock, picked up some puppy training pads to put down in front of the upstairs litter tray to catch any off target hits and managed to pick up a job lot of sausage rolls and a dressed crab on yellow sticker.

Had a lovely supper of cauliflower soup followed by steamed salmon, spaghetti with homemade basil & walnut pesto and buttered spring greens.

Finally sitting down and chilling out.


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2022)

Oh, and green bin and black bag out awaiting for collection in the morning, along with the respective Christmas boxes.


----------



## Reynard (7 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> My daughter had a on eyed rescue cat She called it Nelson



Another volunteer for CP out here has a one-eyed cat. He's called Cyclops.

Well, he WAS called Cyclops. He got run over and he lost a leg, so he's now called...

Triclops.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You expecting it to be a bit on the cool side?



I've heard rumours that it might be a tad chilly over the next couple of days. You'd have thought they'd have covered it in the news.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I've heard rumours that it might be a tad chilly over the next couple of days. You'd have thought they'd have covered it in the news.


They've been promising heavy snow for the last month. It's yet to appear!


----------



## DCLane (7 Dec 2022)

Yesterday afternoon I left 16 boxes of mince pies in the far bike cage at work, tucked away in a corner. Only a few of us use it, the majority preferring the over-stuffed bike cage near the lift. It's only accessible by a keypad and there was no evidence of tampering. It's sort-of covered by cctv but I don't want to go down that route unless I have to.

This morning said boxes of mince pies - bought by me for my students - were missing. Security haven't got them and it's too short a time for the porters to intervene, not that they would as the cage is so far away from anything else they wouldn't care.

A message has gone out onto the work system, asking if the pie borrower may have _inadvertently_ picked them up, and could they return them. Hopefully they weren't that hungry ... 

On a more serious note I've got a blood pressure test tomorrow afternoon. It appears to be another post-covid issue as I'm showing high blood pressure apparently


----------



## tyred (7 Dec 2022)

My laptop is complaining about being low on memory. That makes two of us!


----------



## tyred (8 Dec 2022)

It's past my bedtime!

i'm on my way to the Land of Nod but the bus is late.


----------



## Speicher (8 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Aaaaaah, and breathe........
> 
> Busy afternoon erranding in town. Art shop, Wilko, Aldi (rare for me) and Tesco. Anyways, all the gifts for assorted furry and feathers friends bought, picked up the stuff I couldn't get on Sunday because it was out of stock, picked up some puppy training pads to put down in front of the upstairs litter tray to catch any off target hits and managed to pick up a job lot of sausage rolls and a dressed crab on yellow sticker.
> 
> ...



Puppy? Is there something we should know? Are you expecting the patter of tiny paws?


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Puppy? Is there something we should know? Are you expecting the patter of tiny paws?



Nope LOL

Someone keeps dangling their butt over the side of the litter tray upstairs.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2022)

Anyways, time to bank the fire for the night and tootle off upstairs.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2022)

Seems as though it's a bit nippy out. I've yet to poke a toe out of bed to find out..


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2022)

Looking through the square window I can see it's dark and frosty outside


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Seems as though it's a bit nippy out. I've yet to poke a toe out of bed to find out..



Just ventured down to the kettle


----------



## tom73 (8 Dec 2022)

Another frosty early morning dog walk defiantly heated gloves to the max kind of morning.


----------



## tyred (8 Dec 2022)

Looks like we've been blessed with a little more rain.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## tom73 (8 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First cuppa went down well



light weight just finished my 5th.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> light weight just finished my 5th.



If I had consumed 5 cuppas by now I would spend the next hour in the toilet weeeeeeeeeing


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2022)

At least 7 pigeons are bustling around for the bird sead that I have just put out


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> They are digging up our road and laying Purple Pipes, backfilling as they go. Should be fun in about an hour as the SUV brigade collect their children from the school around the corner and try to navigate the pinch points.



Purple is usually used for data on the motorways, unless it's for telecomms, which I thought was black.


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 670302



No one's stolen the bike.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> Purple is usually used for data on the motorways, unless it's for telecomms, which I thought was black.


It’s definitely Purple and quite large bore ( about 150mm ) going along our short road and around the corner into the estate. 
There’s also rolls of smaller bore ( about 10mm). What’s strange is that they trenched and backfilled, but assuming the smaller bore stuff is for individual properties, I can’t see how they plan to access the fibre ( although there’s a small bore that’s been attached to the side of the Telegraph Pole a few metres from our house )


----------



## dave r (8 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> light weight just finished my 5th.



I haven't had one yet.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Dec 2022)

Trying to tidy the bike workshop.


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Lovely moon lit dog walk this morning , clear sky over night left a hoarfrost a few sections got a bit dicey.
> The dog however looked to be trying to break the Westie land speed record. No wonder he's gone back to bed.



We got as far as the end of the road before she turned her piteous look on me. I said "do you want to go home" and she was off. Just about a mile covered.


----------



## tyred (8 Dec 2022)

It stopped raining just as I finished my walk 

Starting to freeze though. This is where the fun starts as people get caught out by black ice. 

I completed my commute along the hall in safety


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> V
> 
> 
> Demand management so some twerp reached his target.
> ...



It was interesting how, because of COVID, they abandoned the block booking & all seemed to run well. They now seem to have reverted to their bad old ways.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2022)

Orange colour sunrise this morning and temp 0.4C and I notice much delay while cars getting defrosted .
My neighbour seems to have left his engine running to get the ice off the windscreen while he goes back inside for a while.
My memory for names has gone awol and I had to search a local directory to find the surname of somebody I know well. Not that important but not knowing was annoying me for ages.
Inevitably it began with a W so I had to search the whole alphabetical directory before finding it.
Fortunately it is not a very big directory and now a bit out of date.


----------



## mybike (8 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> It’s definitely Purple and quite large bore ( about 150mm ) going along our short road and around the corner into the estate.
> There’s also rolls of smaller bore ( about 10mm). What’s strange is that they trenched and backfilled, but assuming the smaller bore stuff is for individual properties, I can’t see how they plan to access the fibre ( although there’s a small bore that’s been attached to the side of the Telegraph Pole a few metres from our house )



They might be using dropwire/fibre rather than underground to each house. I've seen a few extra poles put up around here.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> It’s definitely Purple and quite large bore ( about 150mm ) going along our short road and around the corner into the estate.
> There’s also rolls of smaller bore ( about 10mm). What’s strange is that they trenched and backfilled, but assuming the smaller bore stuff is for individual properties, I can’t see how they plan to access the fibre ( although there’s a small bore that’s been attached to the side of the Telegraph Pole a few metres from our house )



They back fill it so they can then dig it up again when they need to connect things up .


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2022)

Morning .
Frosty here but we have bright sunshine and clear skies .
Feeling carp today . Woke up with a burning pain in my chest. Taking things easy today . Might just be the sausages in onion gravy fighting back .


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2022)

I thought those purple pipes were for urgent delivery of chocolate from the Cadbury's factory. 
That's what I told the grandkids they were for as we drove down the motorway a while ago anyways!


----------



## Jenkins (8 Dec 2022)

A cold (-2°C) commute in, but at least it was dry. Despite the thermals, parts of me reverted to childhood due to the cold airflow. It's not much warmer in the office as they've buggered about with the heating yet again so most people are sitting around in fleece jackets and with small heaters plugged in while I'm still in a short sleeved shirt.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2022)

Oh sugar just dropped the tea pot lid and it's broken into 3 pieces


----------



## rockyroller (8 Dec 2022)

can today be just a little better than yesterday? please?


----------



## rockyroller (8 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Oh sugar just dropped the tea pot lid and it's broken into 3 pieces



well, at least it wasn't milk


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2022)

I've just bought some tickets for the panto at the Art Deco theatre.... 

Awaits standard response...


----------



## Hebe (8 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Thermals, warm gloves, buff, thin cap and overshoes have all been dug out ready for tomorrow morning's commute.


This is not far off what me &my covid are wearing to sit on a sofa in a centrally heated front room. Merino leggings under brushed cotton pyjama trousers. Walking socks. Merino vest, long sleeved merino baselayer, fleece hoodie. I think the heating has gone off now which would explain why my feet are cold. Anyway, I’m glad your cold commute had its moments of fun!
Covid central continues full of covid. The Mr was very disappointed to test positive again today, not even a little bit faint line positive but a full instant big thick pair of lines. I have showered and had porridge. So fed up with this virus. Once the temperature makes it back above about 4 or 5 degrees and I am feeling a bit better I shall ride my bike around the block . Not least because I think that would be easier than anything else to begin with.


----------



## Hebe (8 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just bought some tickets for the panto at the Art Deco theatre....
> 
> Awaits standard response...



Did you?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2022)

Frost, sun, cold, moon plus bonus Mars*. Still sleepy. Two mugs tea, one mug coffee.

I didn't know it was Mars at the time but I gather it's been hanging out with the moon over in the north-west,


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Oh sugar just dropped the tea pot lid and it's broken into 3 pieces



Oh dear!
If you have been watching the Repair Shop regularly you should now be able to repair it .


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> They might be using dropwire/fibre rather than underground to each house. I've seen a few extra poles put up around here.



I’m with Zen and they’ve been outstanding. There was an issue with the phone connection last year which involved getting BT out


Hebe said:


> This is not far off what me &my covid are wearing to sit on a sofa in a centrally heated front room. Merino leggings under brushed cotton pyjama trousers. Walking socks. Merino vest, long sleeved merino baselayer, fleece hoodie. I think the heating has gone off now which would explain why my feet are cold. Anyway, I’m glad your cold commute had its moments of fun!
> Covid central continues full of covid. The Mr was very disappointed to test positive again today, not even a little bit faint line positive but a full instant big thick pair of lines. I have showered and had porridge. So fed up with this virus. Once the temperature makes it back above about 4 or 5 degrees and I am feeling a bit better I shall ride my bike around the block . Not least because I think that would be easier than anything else to begin with.



Perhaps a hot water bottle in a fleece cover? If you put it on a cusion on the floor it should keep your feet toasty warm for quite a while. ( I have a hot water bottle under the duvet down the end of my bed, it keeps its warmth all night. When I finally caught Covid a month or so ago, I was in jim jams, hiking socks, dressing gown and hot water bottle and snuggled under the duvet.


----------



## tyred (8 Dec 2022)

There has been a few flakes of snow.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2022)

Well that was useful! I kept the water in the bath and got the hull of my model boat. I needed to see just how much ballast I would need to put in it to get it to float at the waterline . I used an empty 4 pint bottle full with water to place in the hull . It is getting there . There isn't any radio gear or batteries installed so that would add some extra weight .


----------



## tom73 (8 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> It’s definitely Purple and quite large bore ( about 150mm ) going along our short road and around the corner into the estate.
> There’s also rolls of smaller bore ( about 10mm). What’s strange is that they trenched and backfilled, but assuming the smaller bore stuff is for individual properties, I can’t see how they plan to access the fibre ( although there’s a small bore that’s been attached to the side of the Telegraph Pole a few metres from our house )



City fibre by any chance ?
They've been round our way for months they never look to finish one hole before starting another streets away from the 1st. 
They use BT fibre connection to access the connection most is down via telegraph poles new and old. Cable is then ran house to house once you sign up. After it's switch on be ready for months of direct mailings, don't believe the speed given if it's like our area it's capped.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> well, at least it wasn't milk



Yes that would have been messy


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh dear!
> If you have been watching the Repair Shop regularly you should now be able to repair it .



Superglue to the rescue


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> City fibre by any chance ?
> They've been round our way for months they never look to finish one hole before starting another streets away from the 1st.
> They use BT fibre connection to access the connection most is down via telegraph poles new and old. Cable is then ran house to house once you sign up. After it's switch on be ready for months of direct mailings, don't believe the speed given if it's like our area it's capped.



That's just motivated me to investigate further. A quick search shows that the company are " Giganet " The deals on their web page state 150 Mb/s for £32, 300Mb/s for £35, 500Mb/s for £37 and 900Mb/s for £40. The website also says " no nasty surprises " UK based team with no call centres " and 3 months "free" with no exit fees plus a "free" Modem. Digging further down the slew of sponsored results on Google takes me to a page from the City Fibre that you mentioned, stating that they are in partnership. 
I've been very happy with Zen over the years, last week I received an Email with my annual renewal options. They're still honouring the " no price increase " guarantee they offered when I signed up. I'm getting 70+Mb/s which is more than adequate for our usage.


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That's just motivated me to investigate further. A quick search shows that the company are " Giganet " The deals on their web page state 150 Mb/s for £32, 300Mb/s for £35, 500Mb/s for £37 and 900Mb/s for £40. The website also says " no nasty surprises " UK based team with no call centres " and 3 months "free" with no exit fees plus a "free" Modem. Digging further down the slew of sponsored results on Google takes me to a page from the City Fibre that you mentioned, stating that they are in partnership.
> I've been very happy with Zen over the years, last week I received an Email with my annual renewal options. They're still honouring the " no price increase " guarantee they offered when I signed up. I'm getting 70+Mb/s which is more than adequate for our usage.



Replying to myself as I saw a previous message that I was composing has been appended to an unrelated message about hot water bottles!
When my internet went on the blink BT were scratching their heads as to why my line distance was 150 metres to the cabinet thats about 20 metres away. In the end they sent a cherry picker and a gang to dig up the road to investigate. My connection went from our house to a Telegraph pole virtually outside the house. The pole has a " Do Not Climb " notice hence the cherry picker. The cable then followed a convoluted route under a side road to the original green cabinet, from there to a new green cabinet with the DSLAMs then back to the original green cabinet before heading underground to the end of our road, under the main road, up a telegraph pole to a junction box and then back to the original green cabinet. They ended up chucking in a new length of cable from our pole to the DSLAM cabinet. The team were here for most of the day, working in pouring rain. I kept them supplied with coffee / tea and biscuits and aent them off with a couple of decent bottles of wine.


----------



## tom73 (8 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That's just motivated me to investigate further. A quick search shows that the company are " Giganet " The deals on their web page state 150 Mb/s for £32, 300Mb/s for £35, 500Mb/s for £37 and 900Mb/s for £40. The website also says " no nasty surprises " UK based team with no call centres " and 3 months "free" with no exit fees plus a "free" Modem. Digging further down the slew of sponsored results on Google takes me to a page from the City Fibre that you mentioned, stating that they are in partnership.
> I've been very happy with Zen over the years, last week I received an Email with my annual renewal options. They're still honouring the " no price increase " guarantee they offered when I signed up. I'm getting 70+Mb/s which is more than adequate for our usage.


Thats how it works city fibre don't provide any end users service they just provide a network for others to piggy back on to. In Same way mobile companies do. 
That deal you quote is pretty rubbish we pay less than £32 for 125 meg.


----------



## simongt (8 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I think it is the first time since I moved here that I had the car at that shop as it is only ten minutes walk away so walking home is my normal


My next door neighbour, bless him, wouldn't dream of walking to our nearest shop; a Co-op less than ten minutes walk. He drives his Transit, regardless of how little; a box of stock cubes or a bottle of milk, he may be buying.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2022)

simongt said:


> My next door neighbour, bless him, wouldn't dream of walking to our nearest shop; a Co-op less than ten minutes walk. He drives his Transit, regardless of how little; a box of stock cubes or a bottle of milk, he may be buying.



We have a neighbour that's the same


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2022)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrright and Chhhhhhhhhhhhhhilly here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but had to get up during the night to put an extra fleece throw on the bed. Well, sort of. I wrapped myself in the throw and then rolled into bed. Sooooo toasty. 

Anyways, I've spent the morning making inroads into dismantling a dead apricot tree. I'm sad, as I grew it from a pip about 30 years ago, and it's always fruited well. Then last year it started looking pretty ropey and I thought I'd give it one more year. It didn't come into leaf at all this year, so I'm finally cutting it down. It's right up against the garage wall though, so a lot of careful thought is needed as to where to make the cuts. One wrong move would bring down the guttering or smash the window.

Have to confess I was stressing about it, but the top is now down and mostly trimmed / turned into logs. The only damage was a whippy bit pinging me in the chops when I went in with the loppers.

Although what I don't understand, is how I can get sawdust in my undercrackers while wearing so many layers... 

Black bag and green bin have been collected / emptied, and both respective teams have their boxes of Xmas biskits.

Time for luncheon, I has a hungry.


----------



## simongt (8 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Although what I don't understand, is how I can get sawdust in my undercrackers while wearing so many layers...


When on holiday in Tunisia in 2000, we were briefly caught in a sandstorm. Had never realised how talc fine the sand is until we got back to the hotel and it had got into EVERYTHING - !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2022)

My Buffalo Mitts have arrived, delayed due to strikes. Already have one pair of mitts but thought I’d get a second pair for those cold weather cycling days.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Dec 2022)

Were any buffaloes harmed in the making of them? 😁


----------



## Hebe (8 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> I’m with Zen and they’ve been outstanding. There was an issue with the phone connection last year which involved getting BT out
> 
> 
> Perhaps a hot water bottle in a fleece cover? If you put it on a cusion on the floor it should keep your feet toasty warm for quite a while. ( I have a hot water bottle under the duvet down the end of my bed, it keeps its warmth all night. When I finally caught Covid a month or so ago, I was in jim jams, hiking socks, dressing gown and hot water bottle and snuggled under the duvet.


That is a good idea, thank you. Shortly after posting that one of the cats took pity on me and snuggled by my feet 😍 I've also found that a very milky coffee with sugar tastes much better at present than my normal unsweetened black coffee.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2022)

simongt said:


> My next door neighbour, bless him, wouldn't dream of walking to our nearest shop; a Co-op less than ten minutes walk. He drives his Transit, regardless of how little; a box of stock cubes or a bottle of milk, he may be buying.



Yeabut is he fit for a 10 minute walk?
If I lived on the same level as our only shop I would take the trike but walking for 10 minutes is a totally different matter. I would almost certainly fall over unless I had a railing or wall for support.
In fact I am 200 ft. higher up a steep hill so trike is not possible.


----------



## tom73 (8 Dec 2022)

Time for  and a read of latest edition of OMEGA magazine.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2022)

And that's my working Thursday done nearly


----------



## rockyroller (8 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Although what I don't understand, is how I can get sawdust in my undercrackers while wearing so many layers...


sympathies - in high school, I would cut other classes, so I could hang out in wood shop. I don't know how, but when I got home from school, I had saw dust in my "under crackers"


----------



## rockyroller (8 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> My Buffalo Mitts have arrived, delayed due to strikes. Already have one pair of mitts but thought I’d get a second pair for those cold weather cycling days.




View: https://youtu.be/uMUQMSXLlHM


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Dec 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Were any buffaloes harmed in the making of them? 😁



Several I’m afraid, as they were shorn and are now feeling the cold


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2022)

I lead such a busy life that I fell asleep for about an hour this afternoon. I hate doing that as when I waken I feel like death warmed up for ages and not at all refreshed.
Just as well we have a pharmacist who knows the regulars as a visiting GP on the basis of a telephone appointment told me to go and get a decongestant. He did not prescribe this tho’ so I thought I could get it on a pharmacy prescription. Not only would I have to pay for it the pharmacist appeared and said she could not give me one as I was on pills for high blood pressure. Something may be suitable but they do not have it in stock and it is relatively expensive.

Another sunny day and so not out on trike due to low sun. This will persist until the weather turns wet or snow again and I would not be out in that either.
The other road I could use is not a high priority for gritting and I have had some scary bike trips on that in icy weather.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2022)

That apricot tree has been completely cleared up. Small stuff has been kept for kindling, anything bigger than an inch and a half has been turned into logs, and the leftovers have been shoved in the green bin.

Looks odd without it there, but am glad it's dealt with, and the wood is pretty well much ready to burn.

Now sat down with a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> sympathies - in high school, I would cut other classes, so I could hang out in wood shop. I don't know how, but when I got home from school, I had saw dust in my "under crackers"



It's one of the mysteries of the universe...

As well as smalls, I was wearing cycling base layers (leggings, short sleeved top), t-shirt, jeans, fleece jumper, fleece gilet and a windproof rain jacket thingy. Go figure...


----------



## tom73 (8 Dec 2022)

1st Christmas card arrived today from Mrs 73's former manger and partner in crime who is now a very close friend of us both. 
With a very cool picture on the front by Cooper her 3 year old grandson.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Illaveago (8 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> sympathies - in high school, I would cut other classes, so I could hang out in wood shop. I don't know how, but when I got home from school, I had saw dust in my "under crackers"



Termites?


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrrright and Chhhhhhhhhhhhhhilly here chez Casa Reynard.



just checked the weather, no wonder i'm feeling cold!


----------



## tom73 (8 Dec 2022)

Sat watching cable channel showing Christmas hit songs over the years. Mrs 73 is beaming from ear to ear watching a pop video showing her sadly missed uncle's band.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's one of the mysteries of the universe...
> 
> As well as smalls, I was wearing cycling base layers (leggings, short sleeved top), t-shirt, jeans, fleece jumper, fleece gilet and a windproof rain jacket thingy. Go figure...



Good grief; how did you manage to wield a saw?


----------



## oldwheels (8 Dec 2022)

A parcel arrived a short while ago delivered by the postman. It was a Christmas present ordered by DIL from Inverawe Smokehouse sent special delivery by Royal Mail.
The fancy packaging and postage probably cost as much as the contents which are not cheap.
Fancy and tasty snacks for a while.😊
At long last she has got the right idea as often I got wildly unsuitable but highly expensive presents.
Son is not back from Taiwan until just before Christmas if airport strikes do not interfere so she is in charge.


----------



## Gwylan (8 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I've heard rumours that it might be a tad chilly over the next couple of days. You'd have thought they'd have covered it in the news.



Oh, did you miss that. There's a comet coming to end the world too, see page 36


----------



## Gwylan (8 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Looking through the square window I can see it's dark and frosty outside



Who is in the round window?


----------



## Gwylan (8 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've just bought some tickets for the panto at the Art Deco theatre....
> 
> Awaits standard response...



A patron of the arts then?


----------



## Jenkins (8 Dec 2022)

I was supposed to be in Cambridge at the moment, but I'm her at home contemplating a hot chocolate followed by a couple of beers.

A combination of a late finish at work due to finding some potential irregular items during a cargo check, not fancying a 140 mile round trip in these icy conditions and having brought a ticket months ago before the release of the artist's latest (and not to my taste it turns out) album means that I've decided to have a night in with the heating on and a bit of a catch up of some TV.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's one of the mysteries of the universe...
> 
> As well as smalls, I was wearing cycling base layers (leggings, short sleeved top), t-shirt, jeans, fleece jumper, fleece gilet and a windproof rain jacket thingy. Go figure...



Wind blowing sawdust up the trouser legs?


----------



## Jenkins (8 Dec 2022)

The good thing about finishing work an hour later than normal was the commute home. Leaving work just after 4pm meant that for a while I was heading almost straight towards a rising full moon in a clear, darkening sky. However if I looked behind me there was a vivid orange sky from the sunset with the big cranes on the 'new' terminal silhouetted against it. I'd have loved to take some photos, but they just wouldn't capture how beautiful both views looked.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2022)

Fish, triple cooked chips, peas and carrots for supper tonight. Preceded by a big bowl of cauliflower soup. 

The world is a good place right now.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good grief; how did you manage to wield a saw?



Fairly easily 

The outfit was completed by two pairs of fluffy socks, heavy duty work shoes, silk glove liners, leather rigger gloves and the fleece skull cap I usually wear under my cycling helmet.

Oh yeah, and safety glasses.


----------



## Reynard (8 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Wind blowing sawdust up the trouser legs?



Nope. Well I don't see how. Leggings were tucked into socks, and then jeans were over socks and tops of shoes.

As i said, one of life's mysteries...


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> A patron of the arts then?



Not normally, but it's Panto season so grandson & I intend doing some serious booing at the Wicked Witch!! 🧙‍♀️


----------



## tyred (8 Dec 2022)

'Tis icy out. This must be this thing called winter that all the newspapers have spent the past few days talking about. I'd never have expected frost in December if the papers hadn't wrote about it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Dec 2022)

Watching Harry & Meghan, crikey a bit dull and repetative. Tipping point is slightly more exciting.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Watching Harry & Meghan, crikey a bit dull and repetative. Tipping point is slightly more exciting.


That exciting?


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

Offer was accepted on the watch I took a fancy to. That's my Xmas pressie to myself sorted. 

The Heuer went for £40 which isn't bad at all given age / desirability, but it would have needed new hands and a service at the very least - looked like it's had water in it at some point. Not great when you've already got two in the queue waiting for some TLC.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

Anyways, time for a  and a biskit.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

And time for bed this little one said. Had a nice evening discussing Can-Am and F5000 cars on Messenger with my bookseller / historian friend.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (9 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Nope. Well I don't see how. Leggings were tucked into socks, and then jeans were over socks and tops of shoes.
> 
> As i said, one of life's mysteries...



Try working with MDF on an overhead router ( big workshop machine) that dust gets everywhere


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2022)

Tis dark and frosty looking outside


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Watching Harry & Meghan, crikey a bit dull and repetative. Tipping point is slightly more exciting.



Ahhhh.. The Ginger & Whinger show. No thanks.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2022)

Dark & frosty outside. It was --5 on my drive home from work last night. 
When the dog comes in from the garden, ill see if she's wearing a frost. ❄


----------



## tom73 (9 Dec 2022)

Cold and crisp under foot this morning the big bobble hat is coming out at this rate. Feed the dog who's now fast on in his basket now time for .


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2022)

First cuppa went down without touching the sides .
And it's Friday at last


----------



## woodbutchmaster (9 Dec 2022)

lt's persisting down here in 'sunny' s.w. france , just in from a dreary walk with my two soggy doggies. Give me a strong black coffee


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

Mornin'
Looks parky out there?


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2022)

Morning .
Ooh! I'nit dark!
They have just announced a shed load of sweets on the M5 this morning on the TV just now.
Is that a shed full of sweets or a lorry shed a load of sweets ?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2022)

Starting to look like a clear blue sky morning hence the good layer of frost


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2022)

First small flock of sparrows have just flown in for breakfast.

Closely followed by 6 pigeons


----------



## Hebe (9 Dec 2022)

The Mr bought me a cup of tea in bed, just before heading out in the minus whatever it is to do the school run.


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2022)

The grey sky here is tinged with blue . Everywhere is covered in hard frost .
Over the past few days when I have been out I've heard the chatter of Redwings .


----------



## Illaveago (9 Dec 2022)

I wonder if the sweets on the M5 are Quality Street ?


----------



## tom73 (9 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Ooh! I'nit dark!
> They have just announced a shed load of sweets on the M5 this morning on the TV just now.
> Is that a shed full of sweets or a lorry shed a load of sweets ?



That's one expensive pic N mix


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2022)

It's way to cold to work in the conservatory today, so my laptop is on my knee. Not ideal, but I don't think I'll need three screens today. Will also cost a fortune to heat it in these temperatures.


----------



## Hebe (9 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I wonder if the sweets on the M5 are Quality Street ?



Maybe Double Deckers?


----------



## oldwheels (9 Dec 2022)

Sun not quite above the horizon yet but the moon was shining straight in my kitchen window as I had breakfast Not a particularly spectacular sunrise but acceptable.
Low sun means no triking today but if I get my act together tomorrow looks reasonable for a run further afield.
Live in hope anyway.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Dec 2022)

From my front window a few minutes ago.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Dec 2022)

Father and son have just gone past on the school run. Dad's still on his bike pedalling slowly along followed by son on his little balance bike ❄❄️


----------



## tyred (9 Dec 2022)

Bit crispy underfoot this morning. 

I left the Czech patient over at the exhaust centre. Door locks were frozen and thick coat of ice on the windows. Do pleased I no longer need to drive to work. Couldn't be bothered with that.


----------



## Hebe (9 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Father and son have just gone past on the school run. Dad's still on his bike pedalling slowly along followed by son on his little balance bike ❄❄️



There’s a girl at the local primary school who is a textbook picture of the joy of riding a bike. She goes like the clappers when the path is empty, hair and cardigan flying, then she slows right down for the busy bits and crossing the road. Hebe Jr rode herself to school alone after doing bikeability in the last year of primary and loved the independence (and speed).


----------



## tyred (9 Dec 2022)

The view from my window now that it's actually brightened up a bit.


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Dec 2022)

Dog walk has been completed, both wearing winter coats (as she visited the groomers yesterday for a festive trim. 
Back home, now, hoovering done, but not full Freddy Mercury this morning as it's a bit nippy.


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2022)

Brr. Just dropped my daughter off for her driving theory. Just to kill time, popped to Decathlon. Freezing. Workshop staff huddled round heaters as they work. Cafe not open until 11:30.



Then over to B&Q. Freezing again, and no cafe now. Sat in car park in the car, and thankfully the sun has popped up so I'll get some thermal gain through the windows.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Dec 2022)

My view from the living room is no longer polar. That's scaffolding poles. As for the weather, it looks too cold to find out.

But I have to do some shopping so I'll be putting a fleece and a padded jacket on soon.


----------



## tom73 (9 Dec 2022)

Mrs 73 is full of cold so protecting her patients and WFH her phone has never stopped. Even the virtual ward is getting near capacity she may have close it. She's not even started on her current case load.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Dec 2022)

Friday!


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Dec 2022)

Walked up the road to meet Mrs Tenkaykev from her " Circuits " class. popped in to the Card shop to get some wrapping paper. There was an elderly couple standing side by side perusing the " Mr " and " Mrs " Christmas cards 😁


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Dec 2022)

Well, that's one way to reduce the population....




Please consider your neighbours by putting them out and disposing of them properly.


----------



## pawl (9 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Walked up the road to meet Mrs Tenkaykev from her " Circuits " class. popped in to the Card shop to get some wrapping paper. There was an elderly couple standing side by side perusing the " Mr " and " Mrs " Christmas cards 😁


----------



## pawl (9 Dec 2022)

Last year i bought Mrs p Xmas card from the post office Good job they Know me.The lady behind the counter said are you certain you have the right card your mother must be well over one hundred.Hastily returned to the card stand and exchanged for a wife card


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2022)

@Tenkaykev & @Hebe - son no. 2 used a trike scooter to get to his primary school just over a mile away whilst in year 6. The reason? SWMBO had just been made redundant and cancelling after-school childcare was his suggestion to save some costs. He then commuted to school by bike the 7 miles each way, albeit mostly on greenways, for years 7-13.


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Tenkaykev & @Hebe - son no. 2 used a trike scooter to get to his primary school just over a mile away whilst in year 6. The reason? SWMBO had just been made redundant and cancelling after-school childcare was his suggestion to save some costs. He then commuted to school by bike the 7 miles each way, albeit mostly on greenways, for years 7-13.



I’m pleasantly surprised by the number of schoolchildren who cycle to and from school around where we live. There’s the usual majority of 1parent / 1 child / 1 SUV, but quite a few on Bikes. I was walking back from the shops a few weeks ago, down a particularly steep hill, when I saw a young pupil on her bike battling up the hill with a slow procession of cars in her wake👍


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2022)

Chilly walk around the block completed


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

Another brrrrrrrrrrrrrrright and chhhhhhhhhhhhhilly day here chez Casa Reynard, though it doesn't feel quite as raw as yesterday. That's because the wind has swung round to the west a bit, and the house is protected by the fence, hedge and the railway embankment.

Slept well - the fleece throw *inside* the bed thing works really well. Have done a load of laundry and filled all the wood bins in the house with good stuff from the wood store rather than the punky stuff that's been stacked in the garage. The cats have actually gone out for a bit, but Poppy is now hogging one of the armchairs (she's helping mum with her bobbin lace!) and Lexi has burrowed under the covers of my bed.

Anyways, it's time for luncheon and I has a hungry.


----------



## DCLane (9 Dec 2022)

Most of my Christmas dinner arrived today, supported by way of a discount voucher from my mobile phone provider. All frozen items stuffed in the freezer, others stacked high up out of SWMBO's reach so she's not tempted.

On sadder news I posted what is likely to be the last birthday card to my mum, along with arranging a pedicure/manicure pampering session in January. We've focused on 'here and now' gifts rather than anything that'll last since she's got only a few months left at most. And apparently she's never had either ... I wonder what'll happen if she gets a taste for them?


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2022)

Just had a phone call from my internet provider.  That's who he said he was, and he knew my name.

That information would be easily available to a spammer. Anyway he was discussing computer landspeeds download speeds, and that "they" know the speeds have varied. I have not really noticed a lower speed, probably because apart from scrabble and jigsaws, I do not play "games" on the computer. He wanted me to look at the modem and tell him how many lights were on. 

If he is really from my internet provider, he would know the current/average speeds, wouldn't he? When he asked me to go to my computer and look at the speeds, I declined. I said I did not know enough about computers to do that, and I did not have time just then. Neither statement was true, but "hard cheese" to him! He seemed surprised.  It all seems fishy/fishing or phishing? to me. He said he would call back on Monday to try to sort it out.

Is this the start of a scam? Over the weekend I will try to speak to one of my neighbours who works from home on his computer. Or does anyone on here think/know it might be a scam?

Sadly, these days, we all have to be so aware that people will try to sound convincing and reassuring, but might be the entire opposite.

My thoughts were that once I switch on the computer, he will start more "tricks". If he is genuine, I was polite but very firm with him.


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2022)

I can block unwanted calls on my landline, so I have done that. He/they will need to email me if they want to.


----------



## rockyroller (9 Dec 2022)

bossman giving us the week between Christmas & New Year's off w/ pay! (but shhhh don't tell the hourly employees!)

this was standard at my last employer but exceptional for my current employer

I think some naps & bike rides are in my future!


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

Nice strong brew to hand, time for some world cup footy again


----------



## tom73 (9 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Just had a phone call from my internet provider.  That's who he said he was, and he knew my name.
> 
> That information would be easily available to a spammer. Anyway he was discussing computer landspeeds download speeds, and that "they" know the speeds have varied. I have not really noticed a lower speed, probably because apart from scrabble and jigsaws, I do not play "games" on the computer. He wanted me to look at the modem and tell him how many lights were on.
> 
> ...



Simple to find out and but mind at rest contact your internet provider and ask. Even if its a scam which it sounds like they like to know these things to warn other. 

We use to get regular auto calls claiming to be from Virgin once it connect and some women made out she was from them. 
Knowing that any area service issues you contact them and get an auto message. Or email if its planned work they don't phone you at random. I just said no your not , How you know , your not, how you know in end I just said prove it. Call ended
Always if in doubt hang up and check it out.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

Lovely luncheon of bakery bread & butter, cut thickly and made into a sandwich with the last of the pulled ham hock & mustard, then a banana, a minneola and two 

Now sat by the fire and watching Croatia v Brazil.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

raleighnut said:


> Try working with MDF on an overhead router ( big workshop machine) that dust gets everywhere



Ah. The "Abominable Snowman" look...


----------



## Speicher (9 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Simple to find out and but mind at rest contact your internet provider and ask. Even if its a scam which it sounds like they like to know these things to warn other.
> 
> We use to get regular auto calls claiming to be from Virgin once it connect and some women made out she was from them.
> Knowing that any area service issues you contact them and get an auto message. Or email if its planned work they don't phone you at random. I just said no your not , How you know , your not, how you know in end I just said prove it. Call ended
> Always if in doubt hang up and check it out.



My landline phone has "Call Guard" on it which does not allow calls from Unknown Numbers. It is easy to call people out of the blue, and guess that you have a slower download speed. I think it is the start of a scam, and will not give them the benefit of the doubt.

If the internet speed is too low, I would just do something else. or knittng, or .

I expect the scammers try to get people to worry about speed, and loose their common sense.

Also I know that when you hang up, do not use the same phone to call the provider etc, that they say they are. They can hold the line, and you end up speaking to the scammers again.


----------



## Hebe (9 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Tenkaykev & @Hebe - son no. 2 used a trike scooter to get to his primary school just over a mile away whilst in year 6. The reason? SWMBO had just been made redundant and cancelling after-school childcare was his suggestion to save some costs. He then commuted to school by bike the 7 miles each way, albeit mostly on greenways, for years 7-13.



That’s fabulous! What a great habit to build. Despite our best intentions Hebe Jr ended up at a secondary school that’s not safely bikeable to, so she does it by bus. The bus stop is a 30minute walk away, she gets an uplift on her pocket money for each time she walks to or from the bus stop and I normally walk with her because that’s good exercise for me too. She’s had lifts this week though because of both her parents having covid and she’s still at the tail end of it.


----------



## Hebe (9 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> ✂️✂️✂️
> 
> On sadder news I posted what is likely to be the last birthday card to my mum, along with arranging a pedicure/manicure pampering session in January. We've focused on 'here and now' gifts rather than anything that'll last since she's got only a few months left at most. And apparently she's never had either ... I wonder what'll happen if she gets a taste for them?



I am sorry to read this. I think that’s a great choice of gift. There are definitely worse luxuries to acquire a taste for.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Dec 2022)

A day of mixed weather with some sunshine but temp never rose above 2.3C.
I notice the ravens do not seem to like this weather as they have not got airborne since it turned so cold.
Nothing much achieved today and not sure about tomorrow as the forecast is for below zero.

My grandchildren cycled to school about 3 miles each way but most of it was off road. There was a quiet bit of road and they then waited with some others on a mother to escort them across the busy main road. Some of it was on what is now a cyclepath [but at that time was not] through a camp site. The site owner was not happy but he did have the sense to not make a fuss or the mothers would have been up there with pick axe handles.


----------



## Gwylan (9 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Not normally, but it's Panto season so grandson & I intend doing some serious booing at the Wicked Witch!! 🧙‍♀️



Think she got the heave ho a few weeks ago. It's Aladdin and his money lamp now!


----------



## Gwylan (9 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Watching Harry & Meghan, crikey a bit dull and repetative. Tipping point is slightly more exciting.



If you're that lonely I'll be your virtual friend.


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2022)

It's a cold one out there. The road is an ice rink. Tried to slow to a stop in front of the house in the little Aygo, and it just kept going ! Had to reverse ! 

Got to play taxi for MrsF tonight - drop off in Manchester for 7, pickup around 1am - it's supposed to snow between those two times.  I'll take her car as she has 'All Seasons' on it.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> It's a cold one out there. The road is an ice rink. Tried to slow to a stop in front of the house in the little Aygo, and it just kept going ! Had to reverse !
> 
> Got to play taxi for MrsF tonight - drop off in Manchester for 7, pickup around 1am - it's supposed to snow between those two times.  I'll take her car as she has 'All Seasons' on it.



My drive has not defrosted. Neither has my car. It's proper cold out there.

Roof has also not defrosted - which shows that the insulation up there is up to snuff.  There's only some slight meltage of frost around the chimney stack.


----------



## Gwylan (9 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Welcome to world of internal charging and the dark art of clinical coding.


Spent time with a company that had a division that sold billing services 

Seems to along the lines of "if you did that procedure you must have done something else and used a stack of consumables" 
Bumps the bill, they called it optimising.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2022)

Got out for just over an hour when the temperature soared to 2C. Some nice ice formations along the way. Stuck to gritted roads.


----------



## tom73 (9 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Spent time with a company that had a division that sold billing services
> 
> Seems to along the lines of "if you did that procedure you must have done something else and used a stack of consumables"
> Bumps the bill, they called it optimising.



More along the lines of commissioners paying a service for x and find in order to provide x they also need to treat y and z. 
Then find out commissioners wont pay. Or a provider cracks on and provides way more x's and then don't get paid.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> More along the lines of commissioners paying a service for x and find in order to provide x they also need to treat y and z.
> Then find out commissioners wont pay. Or a provider cracks on and provides way more x's and then don't get paid.



I think that's Bean Counters all over...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I think that's Bean Counters all over...



Try splitting the bill with a bean counter 🙄


----------



## mybike (9 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> My Buffalo Mitts have arrived, delayed due to strikes. Already have one pair of mitts but thought I’d get a second pair for those cold weather cycling days.
> 
> View attachment 670453



I've a pair of ex army lined leather gloves for walking the dog in cold weather. Unlike the warm weather pair I have they were not new, but you wouldn't be able to tell, immaculate. They've been in use the past few days & are snug.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> I've a pair of ex army lined leather gloves for walking the dog in cold weather. Unlike the warm weather pair I have they were not new, but you wouldn't be able to tell, immaculate. They've been in use the past few days & are snug.



Mitts got used on today’s ride, nice and toasty


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Dec 2022)

I was going to say that I was glad that Brazil got the task of having to unpick Croatia but the crafty Croats have just equalised! Classic disrupters.


----------



## mybike (9 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Fairly easily
> 
> The outfit was completed by two pairs of fluffy socks, heavy duty work shoes, silk glove liners, leather rigger gloves and the fleece skull cap I usually wear under my cycling helmet.
> 
> Oh yeah, and safety glasses.



You didn't have a pair of those chainsaw safety trousers on then.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was going to say that I was glad that Brazil got the task of having to unpick Croatia but the crafty Croats have just equalised! Classic disrupters.



Well, they've dumped Brazil out. 

Not entirely unexpected IMHO, I've always said Brazil would struggle when they finally came up against an organized and well-drilled team. Pretty football's all well and good, but it doesn't win you matches.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> You didn't have a pair of those chainsaw safety trousers on then.



Nope... They don't do them in my size.


----------



## mybike (9 Dec 2022)

So this morning was slightly warmer, then, after walking the dog, we had snow. An hour or two later we had rain & now it's below freezing. The little courtyard we have where the bins are kept, is fast becoming a skating rink. If the dog gets a walk tomorrow it will not be early!


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Just had a phone call from my internet provider.  That's who he said he was, and he knew my name.
> 
> That information would be easily available to a spammer. Anyway he was discussing computer landspeeds download speeds, and that "they" know the speeds have varied. I have not really noticed a lower speed, probably because apart from scrabble and jigsaws, I do not play "games" on the computer. He wanted me to look at the modem and tell him how many lights were on.
> 
> ...



I had similar at work some time ago. In my case it was "Bob from Microsoft Germany"

*"Bob"*: Good day sir this is Bob from Microsoft Germany (_rattled on a bit about modems or updates, or similar, until I get bored_)
*Me*: Okay, "Bob". So if you are from Microsoft Germany, why are you speaking English?
(_Pause_)
*Me*: Also, "Bob", doesn't Microsoft Germany know cold calling in Germany is in fact illegal as it is considered an invasion of my privacy? I could actually call the police about this.
*Phone*: Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## biggs682 (9 Dec 2022)

It's the weekend  
cant see me getting a ride in though


----------



## mybike (9 Dec 2022)

Cassie spotted someone she knew who always has a ball! She's the furthest from me! Sadly the ball was not throwable, so she didn't get to chase it.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> If you're that lonely I'll be your virtual friend.



You are on! Honestly though, all three episodes were cringeworthy. As one reviewer said, 'a love-letter to themselves'


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

Right. Holland v Argentina on the telly.

Just enough time to feed the cats before kick-off, and then I shall feed me at half time.


----------



## tyred (9 Dec 2022)

I got asked for age in Boots when I bought a packet of razor blades. Apparently you need to be 18 to buy them. 

It take it as a compliment on my youthful good looks

Or perhaps she has broken her glasses


----------



## Gwylan (9 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> You are on! Honestly though, all three episodes were cringeworthy. As one reviewer said, 'a love-letter to themselves'



Well we live in the age of " you deserve it" No discussion about whether you can afford it or it will do you any good.


----------



## Gwylan (9 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Watching Harry & Meghan, crikey a bit dull and repetative. Tipping point is slightly more exciting.



There's a new group, thread emerging. 
A "better things to do" It will beat all the serious stuff on here


----------



## Gwylan (9 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First small flock of sparrows have just flown in for breakfast.
> 
> Closely followed by 6 pigeons



FLB the pigeons


----------



## Gwylan (9 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> Friday!



2gins down


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> It will beat all the serious stuff on here



'Serious'? Wot on the mighty Mundane News .... have you read some of the content? Mine is always, er, esoteric and insightful of course, but the rest of 'em, ... good grief


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2022)

Manchester's Northern Quarter was busy when I dropped my wife off. God help me at 1am - anyone got a Mad Max car available ?


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> Manchester's Northern Quarter was busy when I dropped my wife off. God help me at 1am - anyone got a Mad Max car available ?



I last went in 2005 on a saturday night .....


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I last went in 2005 on a saturday night .....



I was last there on Wednesday night !


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Dec 2022)

Right, my local and favourite farm shop and food Hall had a food fayre the other evening. I dropped by without knowing about the event, (just to grab some tomatoes and spring onion you understand.) 

The place was full of suppliers offering samples. The only one I tried on my way through was some artisan sourdough bread. It was fantastic. Popped in again this evening and thought I'd look at that bread. 

£4.69 a loaf. 

How the fark can that be justified? 

£4.69.


----------



## Grant Fondo (9 Dec 2022)

Salty seadog said:


> Right, my local and favourite farm shop and food Hall had a food fayre the other evening. I dropped by without knowing about the event, (just to grab some tomatoes and spring onion you understand.)
> 
> The place was full of suppliers offering samples. The only one I tried on my way through was some artisan sourdough bread. It was fantastic. Popped in again this evening and thought I'd look at that bread.
> 
> ...



I bought a £4.20 'artisan' at Waitrose a few weeks back ... bloody lovely, but 50p a slice, c'mon.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I bought a £4.20 'artisan' at Waitrose a few weeks back ... bloody lovely, but 50p a slice, c'mon.



Yep, absolutely gorgeous but..... I agree, C'mon. 

You can almost feel their hand in your pocket.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Nope... They don't do them in my size.


They're available in 25" inside leg, or you could use chaps.


----------



## mistyoptic (9 Dec 2022)

Salty seadog said:


> Right, my local and favourite farm shop and food Hall had a food fayre the other evening. I dropped by without knowing about the event, (just to grab some tomatoes and spring onion you understand.)
> 
> The place was full of suppliers offering samples. The only one I tried on my way through was some artisan sourdough bread. It was fantastic. Popped in again this evening and thought I'd look at that bread.
> 
> ...


If it’s genuinely “artisan” they can probably only bake a dozen or so at a time. Have you seen the price of electricity lately? Plus you need to pay the person for their time. You’ve already said it was fantastic


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Dec 2022)

Salty seadog said:


> Right, my local and favourite farm shop and food Hall had a food fayre the other evening. I dropped by without knowing about the event, (just to grab some tomatoes and spring onion you understand.)
> 
> The place was full of suppliers offering samples. The only one I tried on my way through was some artisan sourdough bread. It was fantastic. Popped in again this evening and thought I'd look at that bread.
> 
> ...


I occasionally get an excellent seeded sourdough from up near the Bermondsey Beer Mile. They're around the same price but it's for around 800gm, so half straight into the freezer and it lasts well. For the rest, a friend bakes me loaves in exchange for ''cheesy things'' - they're gruyère buns - which means another journey up to the Bermondsey Beer Mile. It's a quiet 4 mile ride.

Oh, and on the price thing: flour rocketed during lockdown and has continued to rise, along with the cost of firing up the ovens.


----------



## tyred (9 Dec 2022)

Christmas cards written. I never sent many but seem to need less each year. 

I addressed an envelope upside down so it appears to open at the bottom. Makes no difference but irritating to my OCD.


----------



## tyred (9 Dec 2022)

I like the cards I got though. Bike inspired

"Interesting" frame angles and fork design. I wonder what it would ride like.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

Urgh, that was excruciating to watch. The two punch-ups were the best / most exciting bits. And the referee... Anyone else on the planet could've done a better job.

Anyways, had a bitsas supper tonight. Finished the cauliflower soup, the chips, the spaghetti with pesto, carrots, peas and spring greens. Added a cheese omelette to that. A bit random, but no more leftovers.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Dec 2022)

Tomorrow morning I'm driving my mum down to the Crawley area to see her sister as there's a small family get together for afternoon tea as it's her sister's 90th birthday. As I've not used the car for a couple of weeks I managed to get it started this morning, but only just as it could do with a new battery and the solar trickle charger isn't much use when it's been as dull and cold as it has s been recently.


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> They're available in 25" inside leg, or you could use chaps.



I need 27 inside leg, but these things are always cut with blokes in mind. By the time I can get the things over my hips, you could fly the starship enterprise through the gap in the waistband, and my train would rival those on royal wedding dresses.

Chaps might be better, but then my shapely little tush would get cold.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I need 27 inside leg, but these things are always cut with blokes in mind. By the time I can get the things over my hips, you could fly the starship enterprise through the gap in the waistband, and my train would rival those on royal wedding dresses.
> 
> Chaps might be better, but then my shapely little tush would get cold.


Thought about chaps?


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Thought about chaps?



Umm, I did say maybe, but then my bum would get cold.

Unless you're suggesting a real live chap


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Umm, I did say maybe, but then my bum would get cold.
> 
> Unless you're suggesting a real live chap


I was thinking more of on top of the rest, not instead of.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Dec 2022)

A word in your ear..........don't attempt to clean the mechanism under a stuck key on your laptop keyboard. It really is not as simple as the Youtube clips suggest.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2022)

slowmotion said:


> A word in your ear..........don't attempt to clean the mechanism under a stuck key on your laptop keyboard. It really is not as simple as the Youtube clips suggest.


You've only just found this out!


----------



## slowmotion (9 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You've only just found this out!



If only I had the fingers of a two year old rather than a couple of bunches of bananas.


----------



## classic33 (9 Dec 2022)

slowmotion said:


> If only I had the fingers of a two year old rather than a couple of bunches of bananas.


You'd take the fingers off a two year old!


----------



## slowmotion (9 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'd take the fingers off a two year old!



Even I wouldn't go that far but it's a good idea to introduce kids to the workplace at an early age, don't you think?


----------



## Reynard (9 Dec 2022)

I need a  and a smackerel of something.


----------



## tyred (10 Dec 2022)

I think it is time to go to bed.


----------



## tom73 (10 Dec 2022)

Cold and frosty morning with the smell of smoke in the air from an early morning house fire up the street. 
Even in the darkness of the early morning it's looking a bit of mess.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Dec 2022)

Good morning. Much cleaning of apartment today because Elder Son comes to visit tomorrow.

It'll be just as messy within 24h of his arrival of course, but then I can blame him.


----------



## tom73 (10 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Much cleaning of apartment today because Elder Son comes to visit tomorrow.
> 
> It'll be just as messy withoin 24h of his arrival of course, but then I can blame him.



I use to do that when we had a royal visit from mother out law. She still found stuff to be sarcastic about so no longer bother. 
So now I just shoot her comments down in flames instead much more entertaining.


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> I bought a £4.20 'artisan' at Waitrose a few weeks back ... bloody lovely, but 50p a slice, c'mon.



50p a slice?😮😮. By the cringe, that’s ten shillings in real money! 😉


----------



## tom73 (10 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> 50p a slice?😮😮. By the cringe, that’s ten shillings in real money! 😉



As I read that all could hear was my mother.


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Unless you're suggesting a real live chap



Get him to do the work while you supervise.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> As I read that all could hear was my mother.



£7 5s 3d for a gallon of petrol ⛽!!


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2022)

Morning .
It looks cold outside.
I was letting some thoughts run through my head , some partly influenced by reading another thread. It made me think of the prices of some cycling related stuff in a cycling magazine . The magazine was from 2017 so prices have probably rocketed since then . A nice aero helmet £200+, cycling shoes another £200, and then it just went on, carbon fibre aero bars another load of Dosh !  I didn't see any simple adds like you get in camera magazines with loads of pages of places selling similar things . No small adds section !  I think all of the aero stuff would be wasted on me wearing my old jeans .


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> £7 5s 3d for a gallon of petrol ⛽!!



Yes! This pricing it in litres is just a con so that you don't notice how much it has gone up by !


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2022)

I think I am awake


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2022)

I'm back again !
Just another thought ! If these fitness freak cyclists spend a lot of money making their bikes lighter , more aero dynamic and reduce the rolling resistance isn't that defeating the object of exercising? Isn't it a bit like joining a fitness club gym and reducing the amount you lift each day ?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2022)

I can confirm that I am awake as I have just been outside to feed the birds whilst my tea is brewing


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2022)

I can also confirm clear blue skies and a heavy frost


----------



## Hebe (10 Dec 2022)

Negative covid tests for me and the Mr today  I cannot wait to wrap up very warm and go for a walk. Bike ride waiting for slightly warmer temperatures.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Dec 2022)

Apparently the steps to my apartment will be getting a raining (d*mn: _railing_) today.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Apparently the steps to my apartment will be getting a raining today.



Is that raining or should it be railing ?


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2022)

The white stuff has been falling for an hour or so


----------



## tyred (10 Dec 2022)

Still very frosty. The pavements on the main street are like an ice rink. Funny how the council can always manage to grit the roads so VIP people can drive 200 yards to buy a newspaper in their X5 while us lower orders are free to break a hip on the icy pavements.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> The white stuff has been falling for an hour or so



Keep it up there please us soft southerners don't need it


----------



## Gwylan (10 Dec 2022)

Salty seadog said:


> Right, my local and favourite farm shop and food Hall had a food fayre the other evening. I dropped by without knowing about the event, (just to grab some tomatoes and spring onion you understand.)
> 
> The place was full of suppliers offering samples. The only one I tried on my way through was some artisan sourdough bread. It was fantastic. Popped in again this evening and thought I'd look at that bread.
> 
> ...



Anyone on here got a good sourdough mix to share? 

Maybe the bread making thread might be the place to go


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2022)

I feel like a nice walk around somewhere not sure where yet , certainly not shops


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> The white stuff has been falling for an hour or so



Head and shoulders ?


----------



## Gwylan (10 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> The white stuff has been falling for an hour or so



Thanks from the South for taking one for the team


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> I use to do that when we had a royal visit from mother out law. She still found stuff to be sarcastic about so no longer bother.
> So now I just shoot her comments down in flames instead much more entertaining.



When my wife was alive she was a MIL and found things to criticise but had a policy of keeping her thoughts to herself and mouth firmly closed. She got on very well with our DIL.
She did not keep them entirely to herself as I was told about them.


----------



## Gwylan (10 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Head and shoulders ?



Broody winkle man gets everywhere


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Keep it up there please us soft southerners don't need it



I'd be out on the bike (studded tyres) if I wasn't still not so good. Got to go to drop my daughter off for work a couple of villages away. Fortunately, I'll take the car with All Seasons on - daughter wouldn't be happy if I said we are 'cycling'.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> £7 5s 3d for a gallon of petrol ⛽!!



Pretty cheap. My diesel is £8.55 per gallon.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Broody winkle man gets everywhere



She does


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2022)

Not quite as cold this morning when I got up at 2.4C outside tho’ parked cars have a coating of frost.





An email from the crafty b———s at OVO who are changing prices on Jan.1st.
Standard energy of which I use very little is coming down 1.2p but Off peak which is currently my main heating is going up by about 5 or 6 pence.

The sun is now up over the distant mountain and soon will be moving every morning back eastwards.
This shows it earlier when just about to appear.


----------



## Mo1959 (10 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Not quite as cold this morning when I got up at 2.4C outside tho’ parked cars have a coating of frost.
> View attachment 670662
> 
> An email from the crafty b———s at OVO who are changing prices on Jan.1st.
> ...



Same here. I thought the point of being cheaper overnight was because there was less strain on the grid so you benefitted from it. I still can't be arsed getting gas in though so will just need to grin and bear it.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2022)

Another bitterly cold morning - it was still well below zero when I finally left the warmth of my bed to make a cuppa. The light mist has finally lifted and the sun is out just in time for me to defrost the car and go and collect my mother and take her down to see her sister.

After another coffee that is.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2022)

Crispy grass this morning ❄ 

Lovely dog walk, though.. 🐶


----------



## Jameshow (10 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> When my wife was alive she was a MIL and found things to criticise but had a policy of keeping her thoughts to herself and mouth firmly closed. She got on very well with our DIL.
> She did not keep them entirely to herself as I was told about them.



My MIL tells you all the gossip from the rest of the family... I wonder what she says about us! 

When it's a bag of woe I want to tell her, I'll give them something to cry about!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Is that raining or should it be railing ?



Actually, they're getting both, but the raining has turned to snow. It's also quieter than the railing construction.


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> She does



Yes, but not tonight!


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> My MIL tells you all the gossip from the rest of the family... I wonder what she says about us!



That's the danger of gossiping: it makes it hard to trust.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2022)

Apple crumble just out of the oven
Will be having a portion later 
Time for a stroll


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Dec 2022)

I think it's time to find my winter jacket...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2022)

Antifreeze checked on car and it's ok to minus 21 so thats good


----------



## mybike (10 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I occasionally get an excellent seeded sourdough from up near the Bermondsey Beer Mile. They're around the same price but it's for around 800gm, so half straight into the freezer and it lasts well. For the rest, a friend bakes me loaves in exchange for ''cheesy things'' - they're gruyère buns - which means another journey up to the Bermondsey Beer Mile. It's a quiet 4 mile ride.
> 
> Oh, and on the price thing: flour rocketed during lockdown and has continued to rise, along with the cost of firing up the ovens.



Bermondsey has changed a bit since my grandmother used to take me to the market along Tower Bridge road.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2022)

I decided to have my effervescent Vit C tablet with hot water instead of cold, today. 
It was quite nasty, to be honest, and I won't do it again..


----------



## woodbutchmaster (10 Dec 2022)

Just bought these , hope they are as good as the rest of the Look stuff l have . Anyone have an opinion on them ?https://www.ebay.fr/itm/165685138869


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2022)

If I go out with lots of garden fleece and try to cover the large Callistemon (Bottle brush) I will get very cold in the time it takes to do that.  It then takes me a long time to get warm again, which I put down to age.

In the last very cold winter with minus 10 (or was it minus 20?), the Callistemon did not survive, but after being cut down to ground level in the spring, it soon started to grow again. 

I then grew three more plants from cuttings. Someone told me that it is not just the air temperature that affects them, but if the ground is frozen, they cannot get water. How long is this cold weather supposed to last?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> If I go out with lots of garden fleece and try to cover the large Callistemon (Bottle brush) I will get very cold in the time it takes to do that.  It then takes me a long time to get warm again, which I put down to age.
> 
> In the last very cold winter with minus 10 (or was it minus 20?), the Callistemon did not survive, but after being cut down to ground level in the spring, it soon started to grow again.
> 
> I then grew three more plants from cuttings. Someone told me that it is not just the air temperature that affects them, but if the ground is frozen, they cannot get water. How long is this cold weather supposed to last?



I've fleeced up several plants that probably wouldn't survive the present sub-zero temperatures. I did mine before it got too cold so I didn't suffer 😉


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've fleeced up several plants that probably wouldn't survive the present sub-zero temperatures. I did mine before it got too cold so I didn't suffer 😉



I have a lot of young plants (taken from cuttings) that were still in pots. About ten days ago, when it was comparatively warm, I topped up their compost and they are now very cosy in the cold frame. I thought about attaching some fleece to the underside of the cold frame lid.

Tomorrow morning when the sun is on the front of the house, and therefore it is not too cold, I could wrap the three smaller Callistemons in fleece. The biggest Callistemon is about six foot tall and almost as wide. I do not think that I have enough fleece or energy to do the three small ones and the biggest one.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2022)

Turbo trainer set up in the garage


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2022)

The waffling starts at 6pm,  what time does the match start?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> The waffling starts at 6pm,  what time does the match start?



It starts at 7pm. The waffling is already well under way.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It starts at 7pm. The waffling is already well under way.



How can you tell the difference?


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> How can you tell the difference?



At 7pm the waffling ends, and the dribbling starts.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2022)

Been out riding for 1.5 hours whilst above zero. Gritted roads again.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> If I go out with lots of garden fleece and try to cover the large Callistemon (Bottle brush) I will get very cold in the time it takes to do that.  It then takes me a long time to get warm again, which I put down to age.
> 
> In the last very cold winter with minus 10 (or was it minus 20?), the Callistemon did not survive, but after being cut down to ground level in the spring, it soon started to grow again.
> 
> I then grew three more plants from cuttings. Someone told me that it is not just the air temperature that affects them, but if the ground is frozen, they cannot get water. How long is this cold weather supposed to last?



In my area it should get less cold about next weekend but not really relevant where you are.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Dec 2022)

The weather seems to cause me problems no matter what we get.
Low sun too dangerous, freezing cold I have been out in but not appealing, rain definitely not going out in that, gales too much struggle to be a pleasure and so it goes on.

Problems with people sending cards to unknown people and pleas for help. Does anybody know this person?
Brings out the comment about how things have changed and in the past we knew or knew of everybody in the town. Now with so many settlers nobody knows even their next door neighbour. 
A new housing development nearby of at least 20 houses and I only know who 2 of them are.

I remember when I worked as a postman in Helensburgh many years ago we used to get letters and cards with a name and a rough map on the front. They were all delivered correctly.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2022)

The heating has just come on.. 🔥


----------



## Tenkaykev (10 Dec 2022)

-


PeteXXX said:


> I decided to have my effervescent Vit C tablet with hot water instead of cold, today.
> It was quite nasty, to be honest, and I won't do it again..



I take one daily with turmeric. There's a couple of trials ongoing, one at Kings, about the efficacy of vitamin C in boosting haemoglobin production, and the other that is looking at Circumin ( found in Turmeric )


----------



## tom73 (10 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> When my wife was alive she was a MIL and found things to criticise but had a policy of keeping her thoughts to herself and mouth firmly closed. She got on very well with our DIL.
> She did not keep them entirely to herself as I was told about them.



That was my mums approach or taking view something being none of her business. The in-laws are very controlling , success being money , own home and qualifications. basically snobs. My mum use to always say I don’t think we are good enough for them. I now just tell them how it is.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2022)

Yesssssssssssss! Way to go Morocco!!! 

They did a good number on Portugal.


----------



## tom73 (10 Dec 2022)

Resting up having washed up and cleaned up. Having done the gingerbread for Christmas. Now thinking what’s for tea.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> At 7pm the waffling ends, and the dribbling starts.



Got to see the doctor re excessive dribbling


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2022)

Another brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrright and chhhhhhhhhhhilly day here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, spent the morning sorting out shopping, and once that was done, sorting out assorted contents of Xmas pressies. I also had to find suitable packaging. That's all now stashed in the dining room ready to be wrapped. Also made a bit pot of soup.

Have just enjoyed watching a good game of football.

I've also just burnt my finger while putting a fresh log on the fire.

Had a lovely luncheon of bakery bread and butter, crab meat and mayonnaise, and then some cheese and fruit and two


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Resting up having washed up and cleaned up. Having done the gingerbread for Christmas. Now thinking what’s for tea.



Oooh, what kind do you bake?


----------



## Gwylan (10 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> She does



What is her secret. Must be a secret I cannot see any obvious qualities


----------



## tom73 (10 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Oooh, what kind do you bake?



Standard English type use Nigel Slaters recipe one of the simplest and none messy one i've tried 
As to what it's Penguins , Westies with the few different sized gingerbread men with what's left. 
I normal ice them with crimbo jumpers.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> What is her secret. Must be a secret I cannot see any obvious qualities



If i told you i would have to tell others and i can't do that 

Completed an easy marketplace transaction this afternoon that's the second in a week


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Standard English type use Nigel Slaters recipe one of the simplest and none messy one i've tried
> As to what it's Penguins , Westies with the few different sized gingerbread men with what's left.
> I normal ice them with crimbo jumpers.



Ah, cool. 

I make Lebkuchen i.e. the German version.  Got some lovely 1930s Bavarian recipes. As for shapes, usually traditional hearts & stars, or just roll into a sausage and slice on the diagonal. Otherwise, I might make Lebkuchen cats.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2022)

You peeps talking about protecting your plants outside from the frost made me think of my wife's new trees in pots . It might be a bit late but I thought I would put them in the greenhouse overnight .
Guess what I came across on the way to the greenhouse ?




A Hedgehog !
It was on our garden path .
I have now picked it up and put it in our downstairs loo in the cat box with some food and water . It is a medium sized Mr or Mrs Prickles.


----------



## Jameshow (10 Dec 2022)

Phone a freind...


----------



## tom73 (10 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah, cool.
> 
> I make Lebkuchen i.e. the German version.  Got some lovely 1930s Bavarian recipes. As for shapes, usually traditional hearts & stars, or just roll into a sausage and slice on the diagonal. Otherwise, I might make Lebkuchen cats.



Mrs 73 loves Lebkuchen i've never tried making it. I often mean to just run out of time with every thing else I end up baking.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Phone a freind...
> 
> View attachment 670701



Answer


Spoiler



Quite a lot


----------



## pawl (10 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yesssssssssssss! Way to go Morocco!!!
> 
> They did a good number on Portugal.



Posted about the game on the retirement thread Didn’t dare give the result.as I may get a lot of comments about spoilers Just shows what a team can do if they play a more attacking game Portugal spent the first half playing pass the ball in their own half.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Mrs 73 loves Lebkuchen i've never tried making it. I often mean to just run out of time with every thing else I end up baking.



Worth the time, and really, it's not that faffy. I'll PM you a good recipe when I fire up the other laptop.

Best tip is to make the dough a couple of days in advance, roll it in cling film and chuck it in the fridge. That way the flavour has time to develop. And it means you can bake in batches when you've the time.

I won't comment on the keeping qualities...


----------



## Asa Post (10 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Phone a freind...
> 
> View attachment 670701





Spoiler



16 lb


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Posted about the game on the retirement thread Didn’t dare give the result.as I may get a lot of comments about spoilers Just shows what a team can do if they play a more attacking game Portugal spent the first half playing pass the ball in their own half.



It's what I've been saying about all the latin teams in this tournament - that they can play all the pretty football they like, but against well-organized opposition, they were going to struggle.

Argentina dodged a bullet yesterday as the Dutch didn't play well. Bar the 10 mins where they needed the two goals to take it to extra time. I think they'll be beaten by Croatia.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Mrs 73 loves Lebkuchen i've never tried making it. I often mean to just run out of time with every thing else I end up baking.



Did a search in the baking thread as I had vague memories of posting one of my recipes on there way back when. And I did. here's the link to what I posted:

Honigleckerlei mit Punschglasur

Will still send you the other recipe tho.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2022)

So what rubbish do we have on TV tonight


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2022)

Time to feed the cats. I will feed myself at half time.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Dec 2022)

Probably the same old tosh they have every other weekend I reckon. Glad I don't have a TV.


----------



## tyred (10 Dec 2022)

Excessive dark chocolate digestives have been consumed


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2022)

Alphabet soup consumed. Sausage rolls are in the oven.

I think the referee has mislaid his glasses.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2022)

Bring on the donkey


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2022)

It would appear that nothing's coming home..


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2022)

Return trip to Surrey completed and a chance for mum to catch up in person rather than on the phone with her sister and that part of the family for the first time in many years. A good time was had by all and I managed to recognise a couple of people not having seen any of them for over 20 years.

Home in time to watch yet another predictable result and scoff a large slice of chocolate cake.


----------



## tom73 (10 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It would appear that nothing's coming home..



Did I miss something ?


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Did I miss something ?



No


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2022)

It wouldn't sting quite so much if the referee hadn't been so bent...


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I think I am awake


Do, not think!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2022)

Asa Post said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 16 lb



Damn, i wanted to know how many blades of grass the foal consumed.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Did I miss something ?



Not you.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It would appear that nothing's coming home..


Oh I don't know, there's at least 26 footballers and a manager that are.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Did I miss something ?



Not unless your name's Harry.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Not unless your name's Harry.



As an Arsenal fan, there's a twisted irony in that...


----------



## gavroche (10 Dec 2022)

How do you get that ITV X they keep advertising ? I hope it is not an adult site.


----------



## tom73 (10 Dec 2022)

gavroche said:


> How do you get that ITV X they keep advertising ? I hope it is not an adult site.



It’s the new itv player if you’ve the old app just update it. Or itv website takes you to it


----------



## Mike_P (10 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> It’s the new itv player if you’ve the old app just update it.



Some devices are not compatible with it https://www.cordbusters.co.uk/itvx-streaming-app-wont-work-older-devices/


----------



## Asa Post (10 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Damn, i wanted to know how many blades of grass the foal consumed.





Spoiler



325,120


----------



## dave r (10 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> It’s the new itv player if you’ve the old app just update it. Or itv website takes you to it



My tablet updated to it automatically.


----------



## Illaveago (10 Dec 2022)

Hedgehog news!
My wife came home from shopping and I sort of told her that we had a lodger in a roundabout sort of way ! 
I said that I thought that her new plants needed putting in the greenhouse . A bit late perhaps but you never know . Whilst I
was doing that I found a Hedgehog on the path . It is now in the downstairs loo . When I showed her what I had done the Hedgehog had decided to hide under the blanket I had put in the cage for it . I went in later to check up on it and it had eaten some of the food and was on top of the blanket .They are messy eaters ! It had walked through its drink bowl and left food in there .


----------



## HLaB (10 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It would appear that nothing's coming home..



The footballers are 😂


----------



## classic33 (10 Dec 2022)

HLaB said:


> The footballers are 😂


Do we have to let them?


----------



## Grant Fondo (10 Dec 2022)

A lovely chicken supreme cooked earlier. Appetites gone.
I blame the ref.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> A lovely chicken supreme cooked earlier. Appetites gone.
> I blame the ref.



I could eat the referee's weight in chocolate, I'm that peeved.


----------



## Reynard (10 Dec 2022)

Anyways, Xmas cards all written and ready to hit a postbox on Monday.

Will have to be the one a mile away, the one just over the railway got nicked a few weeks ago.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Dec 2022)

Good morning. By the looks of it there's a bit of snow on the ground. It's also freezing.

Brrrr...


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2022)

Morning.
It is snowing here ! .


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2022)

The Hedgehog is alive and feeding. It has made a right mess . It's food bowl had been turned upside down and the blanket was covering it's water bowl . Georgie doesn't like a wild animal in his house ! Well he brings his friends in and let's them loose !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2022)

Swans feathers are now falling from the sky !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2022)

Just having a think. The Hedgehog may be one of this year's models . Not sure how fast they grow . I suppose it is the size of your hand with the fingers open , not fully stretched .


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2022)

It's cold and grey outside
Kettle is boiling


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Just having a think. The Hedgehog may be one of this year's models . Not sure how fast they grow . I suppose it is the size of your had with the fingers open , not fully stretched .



I believe they have to get to a certain weight before they will hibernate, it could well be one of this years.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I believe they have to get to a certain weight before they will hibernate, it could well be one of this years.



Christmas dinner and alcohol have a similar effect on me !


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2022)

We have about an inch of snow now and it is still coming down hard !

I wonder if I could get a bike out !


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2022)

I am going for a ride on the turbo in the garage
No snow here thanks


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I believe they have to get to a certain weight before they will hibernate, it could well be one of this years.



I think it's about 900 grams 
Definitely should not be out so well done @Illaveago it can keep the mouse company.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> The Hedgehog is alive and feeding. It has made a right mess . It's food bowl had been turned upside down and the blanket was covering it's water bowl . Georgie doesn't like a wild animal in his house ! Well he brings his friends in and let's them loose !



Yes they are messy eaters we often get poo in the water we leave out for them or right next to it


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I believe *they have to get to a certain weight before they will hibernate*, it could well be one of this years.





biggs682 said:


> I think it's about 900 grams



How do they know?


----------



## dave r (11 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> How do they know



Its not clear cut, I think the rescue centres work to a set weight for a rescued animal and feed them up if they are under that weight but it can vary according to weather, food supply and available shelter.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Dec 2022)

Hard frost but no snow this morning.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2022)

I saw a couple of excerpts from last night's football . It looked a bit rough ! Were they playing rugby?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I saw a couple of excerpts from last night's football . * It looked a bit rough ! Were they playing rugby?*



Our school football lessons were like that.

Mind you, so was basketball; even tennis wasn't much better...


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2022)

Well 45 minutes done
Second cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2022)

Dog walked, ice slithered upon.. 
Our block paving, the pavement & our Close are like a skating rink! Main road seems to be OK, though 🤞 🤞


----------



## oldwheels (11 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Just having a think. The Hedgehog may be one of this year's models . Not sure how fast they grow . I suppose it is the size of your hand with the fingers open , not fully stretched .



There are some people who seem to specialise in looking after hedgehogs. Possibly your one may not hibernate but I am not an expert. We do have somebody here who looks after stray hogs so possibly there may be one near where you are.
Google may help or a local FB page.


----------



## oldwheels (11 Dec 2022)

Sun has just appeared above the horizon but down to 0.9C last night.
Must have warmed up a bit in yesterday's sunshine as the snow on the distant hills seems to have gone.
My garden path down to the roadway gets very slippery in icy weather so I often have to take to the grass and gravel at the side to reach a set of 6 steps which fortunately have a substantial handrail. There were a few ice patches on it yesterday but I am not going out to investigate this morning.
The handrail was installed by a branch of social services for my wife and it still serves me now. They were also willing to loan a battery powered machine which would take a wheelchair and climb steps. I did go and have a look at one which was very impressive but she died before the order was placed.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2022)

My Russian neighbour is out de-icing his wife's car. He's wearing a thin jacket and T Shirt, (trousers, obv) bare feet & flip-flops


----------



## Gwylan (11 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Sun has just appeared above the horizon but down to 0.9C last night.
> Must have warmed up a bit in yesterday's sunshine as the snow on the distant hills seems to have gone.
> My garden path down to the roadway gets very slippery in icy weather so I often have to take to the grass and gravel at the side to reach a set of 6 steps which fortunately have a substantial handrail. There were a few ice patches on it yesterday but I am not going out to investigate this morning.
> The handrail was installed by a branch of social services for my wife and it still serves me now. They were also willing to loan a battery powered machine which would take a wheelchair and climb steps. I did go and have a look at one which was very impressive but she died before the order was placed.



Bah! Got down to -2 in the van last night.


----------



## pawl (11 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> It's what I've been saying about all the latin teams in this tournament - that they can play all the pretty football they like, but against well-organized opposition, they were going to struggle.
> 
> Argentina dodged a bullet yesterday as the Dutch didn't play well. Bar the 10 mins where they needed the two goals to take it to extra time. I think they'll be beaten by Croatia.




Just listen to the pundits .England didn’t deserve to lwin If you don’t score more goals than the opposition you don’t win


----------



## Gwylan (11 Dec 2022)

yes it was a bit frosty. More coffee and a rethink


----------



## Jameshow (11 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My Russian neighbour is out de-icing his wife's car. He's wearing a thin jacket and T Shirt, (trousers, obv) bare feet & flip-flops



Go and help him with a kettle of boiling water! 

With love from Zelenski!!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Go and help him with a kettle of boiling water!
> 
> With love from Zelenski!!



But he's a lovely chap who probably has friends at home who've been sent to Ukraine to fight a pointless war.... 😔


----------



## Gwylan (11 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Go and help him with a kettle of boiling water!
> 
> With love from Zelenski!!





PeteXXX said:


> My Russian neighbour is out de-icing his wife's car. He's wearing a thin jacket and T Shirt, (trousers, obv) bare feet & flip-flops



Deicing the car so his wife can go to work. That's chivalry.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Go and help him with a kettle of boiling water!
> 
> With love from Zelenski!!



Thankfully my neighbours don't judge me by my 'home' government's behaviour.



Gwylan said:


> Deicing the car so his wife can go to work. That's chivalry.



Or our families domestic arrangements.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> There are some people who seem to specialise in looking after hedgehogs. Possibly your one may not hibernate but I am not an expert. We do have somebody here who looks after stray hogs so possibly there may be one near where you are.
> Google may help or a local FB page.



Georgie our cat came from one. We took 3 little ones there last year. Each one turned up on a Friday . The centre told us when they had some kittens so it was a bit like an exchange although we had to pay for him .


----------



## tom73 (11 Dec 2022)

None stop since 5 this morning , dog walked and feed then onto baking mince pies. Most of it went in the pies and only 1 or maybe 4 wont make it to the freezer.  My mates in build radar will have kicked in so expecting him round for a pie or two.
Had some pastry left over so made Mrs 73 some marmite twists.
Now  and doing my Christmas to do lists.


----------



## fossyant (11 Dec 2022)

MrsF's been busy this morning - tidying her sewing stuff for Christmas, then she's around to her mum's house for more sorting/disposal of 'stuff'.

I'll pop out to get a sunday roast gong - thinking roast beef coated in honey and mustard, sprouts with bacon, cauliflower cheese, etc etc


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2022)

It's all white mist and thick frost here. Not a breath of wind to move the leaves on the trees. From where I'm sitting it's impossible to tell whether the world has stopped completely.


----------



## Illaveago (11 Dec 2022)

I went out and Christened my Zelos in the snow , it must have been about 600 yards but it was fun. 
Georgie is out playing in the snow . It's the first time he's seen it .


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2022)

There is about one inch of snow on the ground and it is still snowing.

Kizzy is distinctly unimpressed with the cold white stuff. I'm not sure if she remembers snow. Bob is out, but he is made of much sterner stuff.

I have retrieved the boxes of decorations from the attic. There are three 2d "trees", of different sizes. No, they did not cost two pence each, they hang on the wall, out of the way of inquisitive playful paws.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> There is about one inch of snow on the ground and it is still snowing.
> 
> Kizzy is distinctly unimpressed with the cold white stuff. I'm not sure if she remembers snow. Bob is out, but he is made of much sterner stuff.
> 
> I have retrieved the boxes of decorations from the attic. There are three 2d "trees", of different sizes. No, they did not cost two pence each, they hang on the wall, out of the way of inquisitive playful paws.



My Japanese family had a Very House Cat which used to spend all day plotting how to escape through the front door when someone came in, and when it finally made it would panic at the sight of trees, birds, telegraph poles and sky, and run back inside. 

The next day it would start again. That cat was born with two brain cells and managed to mislay both of them.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2022)

Might try a walk around the block later


----------



## Gwylan (11 Dec 2022)

Snaining steadily on south coast.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2022)

Freezing fog here chez Casa Reynard, The world has largely disappeared, but the bits I can see around the house are covered in a thick layer of hoar frost.

Slept well, and have had a quiet morning doing not a lot. I feel really tired and stressy somehow. But I did empty the ashes from the grate into the galvanized bucket I keep outside. The ashes are far too hot to dump straight into the compost as I've been adding a bit of smokeless fuel in with the wood.

You know it's a cold one when Madam Lexi is still in bed - under the covers. Can't say I blame her, really...

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2022)

Another day, another 'nearly run in' truck 😂


----------



## oldwheels (11 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Bah! Got down to -2 in the van last night.



Our vans never got really cold at night as we were on hookup in winter. We spent most of January then February and March in our van one winter at Aberdeen when our eldest son was in hospital. Even our last van which came from Italy with Italian insulation never got really cold.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Dec 2022)

Gigantic pork joint just gone in, says it serves 10, not when I have hoovered half of it down, I'm hank marvin


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2022)

I just went for a walk. Daftest thing I'll do all day.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just went for a walk. Daftest thing I'll do all day.


There's time yet!!


----------



## Gwylan (11 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Our vans never got really cold at night as we were on hookup in winter. We spent most of January then February and March in our van one winter at Aberdeen when our eldest son was in hospital. Even our last van which came from Italy with Italian insulation never got really cold.



Be happy. Confusion by the management about what was the off and what was the thermostat. 
Next project look for an LPG station. Usually Morissons (sp?)


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2022)

Lovely luncheon of the last of the bakery bread and the last of the crab meat (ok, not quite, there's a dollop saved for Madam Lexi*), plus a nibble of some Conte cheese, an apple, a banana and half an avocado. Oh, and two  of course.

Hauled logs and coal, and now settled in for the afternoon.

* Madam Poppy prefers ham


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Gigantic pork joint just gone in, says it serves 10, not when I have hoovered half of it down, I'm hank marvin



Roast pork here tonight as well. I've got a joint just shy of 2kg that I bought for £4.62 on YS last Sunday. That'll do us nicely for a while, including some pork & mustard sandwiches for a few lunches.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Dec 2022)




----------



## oldwheels (11 Dec 2022)

Temp down to minus 2C now so it is going to be cold tonight.
Got some gardening tidying done but still frost in my back garden tho' not in front of the house.
There is a lot of shade from bushes which were tiny things when first planted but seem to have got out of control since I am not able to do much gardening nowadays and in any case have lost interest. 
The garden is getting to be bit of a burden but I doubt I could move away to somewhere with no garden.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2022)

Time to do some girly / blue petery-y kind of things with brown paper and curly ribbon.


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Roast pork here tonight as well. I've got a joint just shy of 2kg that I bought for £4.62 on YS last Sunday. That'll do us nicely for a while, including some pork & mustard sandwiches for a few lunches.



Luvly! 
The unfortunate exit by England last night resulted in 'one too many' so cooking ain't the easiest today ... still, kitchen smells nice 
What you doing with it?


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Luvly!
> The unfortunate exit by England last night resulted in 'one too many' so cooking ain't the easiest today ... still, kitchen smells nice
> What you doing with it?



Mmmm, one the advantages of being teetotal! 

Roasties, roasted cauliflower, green beans and apple sauce made with the last of the bramleys from the garden and some new rock pippins from the community orchard.

Just about to put the oven on preheat. Will do the joint in a roasting bag because a) I don't want crackling* and b) it's a weird shape and don't want the meat to dry out.

* I want to use the skin and fat to make szmalec (Polish pork dripping) along with the skin and fat left over from the bacon knuckle. It's flavoured with onion, garlic, oregano and plenty of salt & pepper. Makes the best fried bread ever.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2022)

We did some Sainsbury's yellow sticker hunting earlier

Put a set of office shelving together


----------



## Hebe (11 Dec 2022)

I went out to the garage because I thought we were a box of baubles short. Turned out Hebe Jr had “put all the boring ones on the back of the tree”.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> We did some Sainsbury's yellow sticker hunting earlier
> 
> Put a set of office shelving together


Will the stickers hold the shelving though?


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Will the stickers hold the shelving though?



Yeah should do in an ideal world


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2022)

Cats have been fed, and judging by the aromas wafting from the kitchen, soon it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2022)

It's snowing lightly in SE London.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2022)

What is she wearing


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Dec 2022)

That's it.. No more work for a week 👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Dec 2022)

The car's wearing its winter coat 






I've just been for another walk but not for long enough to get cold. Crunchy underfoot.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> The car's wearing its winter coat
> 
> View attachment 670804
> 
> I've just been for another walk but not for long enough to get cold. Crunchy underfoot.


Said there were time!


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2022)

Oh... That was tasty... 

Alphabet soup, then the roast pork dinner mentioned upthread.

The world is a good place right now.


----------



## tyred (11 Dec 2022)

Pavements are still extremely icy but thankfully I made it to the pub.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2022)

After yesterday's drive to Surrey & back yesterday, I had to refill the car's screen washer bottle this morning due to the amount of times I had to clear the screen of dirt in the spray kicked up by other traffic. Then I had to wipe down the lights as they were similarly filthy, but the rest of the car can wait to be cleaned until it's warmed up a bit.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2022)

The recycling wheelie bin was put out ready for emptying earlier, but since then there's been a couple of sleet showers. If the temperature drops below zero overnight, will the lid of the bin freeze shut?


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just went for a walk. Daftest thing I'll do all day.


I can top that with a 52km bike ride just to get some milk and a couple of pasta snacks for work next week. Ii included sunshine, a sleet shower and was bloody cold.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> The recycling wheelie bin was put out ready for emptying earlier, but since then there's been a couple of sleet showers. If the temperature drops below zero overnight, will the lid of the bin freeze shut?


Possibly, but the weight of the contents should break any "freeze seal".


----------



## Jameshow (11 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Our vans never got really cold at night as we were on hookup in winter. We spent most of January then February and March in our van one winter at Aberdeen when our eldest son was in hospital. Even our last van which came from Italy with Italian insulation never got really cold.



Not like a British van then !!!


----------



## Jameshow (11 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> After yesterday's drive to Surrey & back yesterday, I had to refill the car's screen washer bottle this morning due to the amount of times I had to clear the screen of dirt in the spray kicked up by other traffic. Then I had to wipe down the lights as they were similarly filthy, but the rest of the car can wait to be cleaned until it's warmed up a bit.



Same here!!


----------



## colly (11 Dec 2022)

Earlier this evening l had one of those tiny little disappointments that often sneak by almost un-noticed
Getting ready for dinner l had polished off the last of some red wine. Barely a taste.
So into the fridge (and that should have given me a clue) to get something out.
What do l spot from the corner of my eye?






A sneaky bottle of red hiding away....except...





It wasn't a bottle of red at all. Just a bottle of white in drag. 

A tiny disappointment which one never quite recovers from.


----------



## Reynard (11 Dec 2022)

I've just ordered a sack of cat litter from Zooplus.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Dec 2022)

The central heating system certainly picked a clever moment to cut up rough. Gazing into my crystal ball, I see a plumbing epic looming.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2022)

Well it's Monday morning already


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2022)

For the first time in ages I was awoken by my 7 o clock alarm.
Looks like we have had a snow ❄️ or two overnight.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2022)

Minus 8


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've just ordered a sack of cat litter from Zooplus.



That's a novel idea for Christmas presents !


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Minus 8



That's a chilly one and deserves a keep warm hug my phone is saying zero here.
First cuppa went down well.
Hope my commute around the house is clear


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> That's a novel idea for Christmas presents !


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2022)

Morning .
No more snow in the night . There was a bit of a thaw in the afternoon yesterday.
We have been looking around at the houses in our area and noticing how some have snow still let on their roofs and some which are completely free of snow . Some of the melting could be down to poor insulation .
I wonder how many are growing Cannabis ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> What is she wearing



Who ?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Who ?


Motsi Mabuse from strictly


Illaveago said:


> Who ?


----------



## tom73 (12 Dec 2022)

Still -3 not early morning dog walk was interesting in the freezing fog. No chance of seeing him running around in this. 
Lead only walk he was not happy.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Motsi Mabuse from strictly



Who?


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2022)

Nippy out, with about 1" of snow (so far). I'm going to have a lazy day, I think, apart from a 3 mile walk with the 🐶.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Nippy out, with about 1" of snow (so far). I'm going to have a lazy day, I think, apart from a 3 mile walk with the 🐶.



You have had double what we have then


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Dec 2022)

About 2” of snow here and grey skies


----------



## oldwheels (12 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Not like a British van then !!!



Insulated for warmer climate but much better interior design than any other vans I have seen. We were never cold in it even in winter. 
Important point so far as we were concerned it was just under 6 metres with bike rack folded. For transport bikes could go inside so rack only used on site. Ferry fares jumped markedly over 6M.


----------



## tyred (12 Dec 2022)

It was icy on this morning's walk. It's interesting that my plain black leather shoes with rubber soles are better in icy conditions than my trainers or my hiking boots.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Dec 2022)

Spectacular sky this morning but the photo I took does not show the colours properly so no point in putting it up.
Looked out at bedtime last night and snow had started but the wind has now come round to S so hopefully will thaw now and it is not snowing now either.
I noticed the gritter has not been past as it often wakes me about 0530 with the sound of a heavy engine and lots of flashing lights.
Reports of a gritter off the road on the road where I often cycle and the road is blocked so that may be why we have no gritting here.
A Menzies delivery van off the early ferry just pulled in behind my car and I was a bit nervous in case he could not stop. He did stop in time and the early arrival indicates the main road must be clear.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Motsi Mabuse from strictly



Oh! 
When ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2022)

Georgie is having great fun running around in the snow . I went out to put some food on the bird feeders and he has been demonstrating what fun you can have . He pounces on imaginary animals hidden under the snow , you can eat grass ice lollies, he ran round getting into 4 paw drifts and kept coming up to me to brush up against me . He was having a great time !


----------



## fossyant (12 Dec 2022)

No snow here, just icy and a little misty. Struggling to heat the conservatory today - didn't bother on Friday as it was very cold.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2022)

Whilst I was out in the garden I was looking to see if I could see any unusual tracks . I wish I had a pair of those shoes that kids wanted back in the 60's with the animal footprints in the soles and I think a compass in the heel . I just saw some bird tracks and enormous foot prints left by Georgie . Our mysterious visitor that comes into the garden and leaves large messages doesn't appear to have been out and about. 
Our lodger seems to be eating well . It empties it's bowl and then goes back under the torn up newspaper .


----------



## pawl (12 Dec 2022)

Did you watch Strike last night 
Found last nights episode a .bit ponderous .


----------



## tyred (12 Dec 2022)

I seemed to have dropped a sock en-route to the washing machine.


----------



## tom73 (12 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I seemed to have dropped a sock en-route to the washing machine.



Our dog is ace at finding socks it's getting them back that's the problem


----------



## tyred (12 Dec 2022)

I would love a set of these


----------



## rockyroller (12 Dec 2022)

cpl inches of snow, cars were encrusted w/ ice when I checked them last night, dreading the morning warmup & our last cat is on his 3rd day w/o food. I think this week is it for him. Wifey is in denial & mad at me for saying so


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Motsi Mabuse from strictly



Yes, I thought that. She usually looks lovely, and flamboyant. Horizontal stripes in shades of light brown will not suit anyone,


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Oh!
> When ?



Last night


Speicher said:


> Yes, I thought that. She usually looks lovely, and flamboyant. Horizontal stripes in shades of light brown will not suit anyone,



Not even me 😂


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Did you watch Strike last night
> Found last nights episode a .bit ponderous .



It is usually ponderous I think. The second part is tonight.


----------



## mybike (12 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, Xmas cards all written and ready to hit a postbox on Monday.
> 
> Will have to be the one a mile away, the one just over the railway got nicked a few weeks ago.



When I was walking the dog yesterday I saw a lady drop all her cards in the middle of the main road. A cyclist stopped for her.


----------



## mybike (12 Dec 2022)

We currently have no snow, however the temperature is 27.3F & the dog needs a walk.


----------



## Hebe (12 Dec 2022)

No new snow but the old snow has frozen nicely. I tried to take the recycling out but the blue bin is frozen shut. I should be defrosting the top bit of the freezer but am procrastinating.


----------



## pawl (12 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> It is usually ponderous I think. The second part is tonight.



Correct 👍👍👍Thanks


----------



## pawl (12 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> We currently have no snow, however the temperature is 27.3F & the dog needs a walk.’


No snow here,except for a few tiny flakes.Blooming cold though,Turbo here I come.


----------



## tom73 (12 Dec 2022)

It looks like this afternoon it's got tropical the temperature now has now reached -1.


----------



## pawl (12 Dec 2022)

These arrived today Ready for when the weather gets cold


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2022)

Well.. My 3 mile walk turned into nearly 4½ as it was so nice out there.. ☃️

Bonnie loved it, too, but wasn't quite so keen on being stood on the draining board and sponged down when we got home


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> It is usually ponderous I think. The second part is tonight.



Are you sure it's tonight?


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2022)

Chilly lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2022)

Cold, still and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard. It's 3C outside according to the app on my phone, so positively tropical compared to yesterday's high of -2. Only a light dusting of snow overnight, looks like someone's had a go with a sugar sifter...

Slept OK-ish. Not feeling terribly stellar as I had a sore throat last night. That's now gone, but I have a headache and can't stop sneezing. Hey ho, t'is the season... Cleared the grate this morning and dumped the (still smouldering) ashes in the galvanized bucket kept for such. Have also put the pork joint in a smaller dish, removed the skin and most of the fat from the meat, removed the fat from the jellified cooking juices and put then in a bowl to use later.

The skin and fat has gone into a pan with the skin and fat from the bacon knuckle and is currently rendering out. I'll then take that fat and add onion, garlic, bacon, oregano, pepper and salt and let it cook a bit before decanting and cooling. That'll be lovely on toast. 

One of my e-bay lots hasn't turned up. It's a week late. Of course with the strikes, you have to give things the benefit of the doubt, but it was sent tracked / signed for and it's still in the ether somewhere. I'll contact the seller and appraise them that I haven't received it yet.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon and I has a hungry.


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> These arrived today Ready for when my gets cold



When what gets cold? Little My lives in Moomin Valley, who is My?


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Are you sure it's tonight?



I shall investigate.


----------



## tom73 (12 Dec 2022)

Put Black bin out for bin day in the morning walked the dog he's had a great run round so is happy now. Off to town see if I can tick off a few things on the Christmas to do list.


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Are you sure it's tonight?



Yes, after the Prancing. 

Decision time, the Prancing clashes with Only Connect and Loony Versity challenge.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2022)

I had to stand one end of our settee on a tin of peaches so I could get the castor cups in the right place then swap the peach tin to do the other ones. 

🍑


----------



## rockyroller (12 Dec 2022)

I'd rather he drink his tuna juice & eat some kibble than keep digging in the plants


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Dec 2022)

*GIGANTIC PORK JOINT UPDATE*

On a butty for lunch, thick butter, english mustard, salt & pepper and crisps.


----------



## oldwheels (12 Dec 2022)

Clear sky so it is going to be a cold night. 
Took my life in my hands and took the car out to the chemist. Frustrating as our regular pharmacist is off sick and a locum is here.
GP told me to get a decongestant but the common ones are not compatible with most of my medical problems. There is an alternative on order. The only thing he would give me is Lemsip and after reading the blurb which comes with it I find it says not to take if you have most of conditions. Losing faith in the medical world and it seems to me if sensible [I hope] just self medicate.
Road out of town was not too good in bits so did not continue to my favourite viewpoint.
Chicken breast marinading all day so need to go and give it further attention.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, after the Prancing.
> 
> Decision time, the Prancing clashes with Only Connect and Loony Versity challenge.



That's a tough decision but it's also our TV watching sorted for the night


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> That's a tough decision but it's also our TV watching sorted for the night



Yes, for once I might just watch the last few minutes of the Prancing. Only Connect is better for the brain cells.


----------



## colly (12 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> I'd rather he drink his tuna juice & eat some kibble than keep digging in the plants
> View attachment 670878
> 
> 
> View attachment 670879



Is that a before and after of the cat?? WTF happened to it?


----------



## Gwylan (12 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, after the Prancing.
> 
> Decision time, the Prancing clashes with Only Connect and Loony Versity challenge.



Hardly a clash of titans.

Let mediocrity rule


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Dec 2022)

Getting serious in Hertfordshire. Now on foot trying to make it home.


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Getting serious in Hertfordshire. Now on foot trying to make it home.
> 
> View attachment 670885



Remember to wipe your feet on the Matt.


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with ham & mustard, the other with sliced avocado, plus a pear, a banana and the obligatory two 

Kitchen footling all done, printed some stuff that needed printing and another load of Xmas stuff sorted. All that's left to do is visit the post office tomorrow. Still got a little bit of food shopping to do (cheeses, giant pork pie, some kind of squishy chocolate dessert, that sort of thing) and then I'm ready to hibernate / relax. And I need to coordinate with a friend to arrange a festive dog walk around the local nature reserve.

Now sitting back with a  and some speculoos.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2022)

That's christmas sorted


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> *GIGANTIC PORK JOINT UPDATE*
> 
> On a butty for lunch, thick butter, english mustard, salt & pepper and crisps.



I spent some time in the kitchen and I now have a big crock of seasoned and rendered pork dripping.


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

I have put up some pretty lights in the window. Most people in this street so the same, and it looks very festive.

My three two  dimensional trees will have a theme, one with the Three Kings, with camels and stars. One with the smallest stockings, stars, festive socks in miniature, and the third ...... with musical instruments, possibly.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2022)

Beans on toast for tea (after Mozzarella nibblly things for lunch) 
I feel that the duvet might be floating tonight..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Remember to wipe your feet on the Matt.



I don’t think @matticus will be happy if I do that


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

Some of my Christmas decorations have been acquired on holidays, in Austria, Sweden etc.


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I don’t think @matticus will be happy if I do that



I took a guess that it was the Matterhorn near Zermatt.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> I took a guess that it was the Matterhorn near Zermatt.



Right country, wrong place, try another famous mountain


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have put up some pretty lights in the window. Most people in this street so the same, and it looks very festive.
> 
> My three two  dimensional trees will have a theme, one with the Three Kings, with camels and stars. One with the smallest stockings, festive socks in miniature, and the third ...... with musical instruments, possibly.



Still a bit early to put up the decs here - I'll do that at the weekend. I always put up a selection of cat-themed stockings that I've collected over the years. And I've my diddy little 2ft tree. Oh, and the cat angel that a friend gave me about 20 years ago.


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Right country, wrong place, try another famous mountain



Mont Blanc?


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Still a bit early to put up the decs here - I'll do that at the weekend. I always put up a selection of cat-themed stockings that I've collected over the years. And I've my diddy little 2ft tree. Oh, and the cat angel that a friend gave me about 20 years ago.



I was not intending to put the decorations up until the weekend. Someone is here for lunch on Wednesday, so I thought I would make a start. If I haven't finished by the time they are here, they can help if they want to, but I do not think they will help.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Mont Blanc?



Wrong countries


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I spent some time in the kitchen and I now have a big crock of seasoned and rendered pork dripping.



Rest of mine is going in a spicy ragu tomorrow, loads of garlic, rigatoni and possibly a nice glass of primitivo


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Rest of mine is going in a spicy ragu tomorrow, loads of garlic, rigatoni and possibly a nice glass of primitivo



Going to warm up some tonight in those lovely cooking juices...

Speaking of which, it's time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tom73 (12 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Mont Blanc?



That come with cheque book and pen too ?


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2022)

I have been making a Hedgehog hotel today . I went out and bought some plywood , screws and glue. I will put a layer of wood that I have in my garage around it . One of the Hedgehog peeps recommend covering it with earth . That would mean that it would be difficult to clean it out . Also from the size of it it would look like a Round Barrow in our garden !


----------



## Speicher (12 Dec 2022)

My favourite porridge oats is Flavahan's multi seed porridge, but it is about two or three times the price of the unseeded oats. I have therefore bought a small pack of sunflower, golden linseeds and pumpkin seeds, which saves a considerable amount. I won't bore you with the numbers. 

Would you add the relevant percentage of nuts to the oats (in a large container) or add a tablespoon or thereabouts to each bowl each day?


----------



## tom73 (12 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> My favourite porridge oats is Flavahan's multi seed porridge, but it is about two or three times the price of the unseeded oats. I have therefore bought a small pack of sunflower, golden linseeds and pumpkin seeds, which saves a considerable amount. I won't bore you with the numbers.
> 
> Would you add the relevant percentage of nuts to the oats (in a large container) or add a tablespoon or thereabouts to each bowl each day?



Blindfold yourself each morning then add some, result instant porridge surprise each morning


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2022)

It's almost tropical outside as it's +1 degree according to our cars temp reading


----------



## slow scot (12 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Right country, wrong place, try another famous mountain



Monte Rosa?


----------



## Hebe (12 Dec 2022)

I got the lid open on the black bin.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> I got the lid open on the black bin.



💪


----------



## Jenkins (12 Dec 2022)

A snow & ice free night here, not even a hint of frost this morning. Probably due to the weather coming in off the slightly warmer North Sea helping it stay above zero near the coast. Mind you it felt bloody cold in that wind along the seafront this afternoon.

A quiet day spent doing very little - did the vacuuming and then put the towles on to wash while I went out and did a bottle bank run and a load of odd bits by bike - ordered some flowers for my mum's birthday, picked up a voucher for her & my stepfather to have some meals out, got the C*****mas cards for the family and a little bit of food shopping for me and some chocolates for the office.

And completely forgot about the towels in the washing machine until I was doing the washing up after tea!


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> My favourite porridge oats is Flavahan's multi seed porridge, but it is about two or three times the price of the unseeded oats. I have therefore bought a small pack of sunflower, golden linseeds and pumpkin seeds, which saves a considerable amount. I won't bore you with the numbers.
> 
> Would you add the relevant percentage of nuts to the oats (in a large container) or add a tablespoon or thereabouts to each bowl each day?



I'd add on a daily basis, or, if you have the cylindrical tub of Flahavan's then you could add the seeds and roll the cyclinder along the worksurface to mix things up. We have a very battered cylinder into which we decant porridge from a larger container. It's just the right diameter to hold a plastic measuring scoop, such as those you get with infant formula.


----------



## Hebe (12 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 💪



I tilted the whole bin up by the lid and waited for gravity to do its thing. It took a couple of shakes but worked much better than previous attempts


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2022)

Lovely supper of sliced pork in gravy, roasties, steamed savoy cabbage and apple sauce. Preceded by a big bowl of alphabet soup.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Dec 2022)

Have those 3 girls in that TV advert been drinking that perfume ?


----------



## dave r (12 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Have those 3 girls in that TV advert been drinking that perfume ?



If they have it must be good s**t.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Wrong countries



Matt Supicchu?


----------



## Gwylan (12 Dec 2022)

Lost a filling in a front tooth. 

Trip to dentist 1, my "regular". Appointment on NHS for the end of January. 

Walk around the corner. Dentist 2. Oh yes, NHS, can see you in August.
Well £50 for a consultation, we can see you on Wednesday. What time would you like?

What did I pay my National Insurance for? 

I can manage the £50 and whatever comes later. But that's not right.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> *GIGANTIC PORK JOINT UPDATE*
> 
> On a butty for lunch, thick butter, english mustard, salt & pepper and crisps.


All on one butty!
How big was the butty?


----------



## Jameshow (12 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Lost a filling in a front tooth.
> 
> Trip to dentist 1, my "regular". Appointment on NHS for the end of January.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the new NHS!😥😥😥


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> All on one butty!
> How big was the butty?



Fairly doorstop sized


----------



## Reynard (12 Dec 2022)

Watching Bill Bailey.

The man's a bloody genius.


----------



## tyred (12 Dec 2022)

Last dance class of the year a little earlier and some to celebrate. Still very icy so I had walked rather than cycling like I usually do.


Now listening to Imelda May's Life, love, flesh, blood album


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Watching Bill Bailey.
> 
> The man's a bloody genius.



He said he taught himself how to play the ukelele during lockdown, and then won a dancing competition.


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Wrong countries



Gornergrat?


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2022)

Anyways, I'm in danger of being late to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2022)

Yes, time I was wented.


----------



## tom73 (13 Dec 2022)

Looks another cold morning dog walk soon find out .


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2022)

Cold and dark still time to get the kettle on


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> If they have it must be good s**t.



Ooh! I hadn't thought of that ! They've been sniffing it !


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2022)

Even colder here. Minus 9 at the moment. Off to brave it for a walk soon


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Even colder here. Minus 9 at the moment. Off to brave it for a walk soon



A nice brisk walk sounds good so enjoy it. 
First cuppa going down well


----------



## raleighnut (13 Dec 2022)

I've got my 'longjohns' on (under the Jeans obvs)


----------



## tyred (13 Dec 2022)

There wasn't as much ice on this morning's perambulation as yesterday but still very cold.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2022)

Garden birds have been fed and watered.
Nowhere near as frosty outside as yesterday here


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2022)

Lazy(ish) day, today. Just walk the 🐶 this morning, then a festive summat at grandson's school this afternoon.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2022)

Morning .
It looks like we had a light sprinkling of snow in the night as the car I used yesterday has its windows covered .
The Hedgehog has been coughing this morning . My wife was wondering if it has that lung worm that the one I found earlier in the year had. It has had a better chance of surviving these past few days indoors with us rather than being out in the cold with the ground still covered in snow . It has had food and water .


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2022)

Seem to be weather obsessed these days. Started clear but now clouding over and temp has risen to minus 0.6C. 
Wind back round to NE so still a high wind chill.
Respite is forecast by Saturday.
Our Evri delivery driver posts that he will try to get round today but nothing is guaranteed tho' main roads seem to be mostly clear the side bits are still skating rinks.
Fortunately I got the things I had to do finished yesterday so no need to take the car out I hope.


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2022)

Georgie is enjoying the snow at the moment but the other day we saw a Crow doing so as well. We saw a Crow enjoying a snow bath . It was doing the same action that it would in water it is just that it was doing it on the snow.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Dec 2022)

Chilly Willy walk done.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Dec 2022)

colly said:


> Is that a before and after of the cat?? WTF happened to it?



hehe no that was 1 photo w/ the fish & then another w/o the flash


----------



## rockyroller (13 Dec 2022)

it's chilly & I'd love to wear a knit hat over coffee but I have a headache so I'm wearing an ice hat instead


----------



## rockyroller (13 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Georgie is enjoying the snow at the moment but the other day we saw a Crow doing so as well. We saw a Crow enjoying a snow bath . It was doing the same action that it would in water it is just that it was doing it on the snow.



Brrr! silly bird!


----------



## rockyroller (13 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It looks like we had a light sprinkling of snow in the night as the car I used yesterday has its windows covered .
> The Hedgehog has been coughing this morning . My wife was wondering if it has that lung worm that the one I found earlier in the year had. It has had a better chance of surviving these past few days indoors with us rather than being out in the cold with the ground still covered in snow . It has had food and water .



wow very kind of you. would you really bring such a wild animal into your home?


----------



## rockyroller (13 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Lazy(ish) day, today. Just walk the 🐶 this morning, then a festive summat at grandson's school this afternoon.



how wonderful. hope you get a photo with the grandson. because we're losing Wifey & my parents (over the past & future years) we recall such photos with a warm heart


----------



## tyred (13 Dec 2022)

The cold seems to be causing my sinuses to act up.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Meant to be meeting a supplier today but they have failed to contact me as promised last week


----------



## tyred (13 Dec 2022)

A warning on the radio said that if travelling in the current inclement weather, you should take a blanket, a hot water bottle, a thermos flask of tea, emergency food, a snow shovel, a gallon of petrol, a set of snow chains, a set of jump leads and a sleeping bag just to be prepared for emergencies. I looked a right idiot getting on the bus to work.


----------



## tom73 (13 Dec 2022)

The heatwave continues it's now 0 ℃. Dog's fast on and it's walk time think I will have  and let him come round.


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Dec 2022)

brrrrrrrrrrr 🎅
not to worry, a roasting hot 13C for some of us next week, hoorah 

*edit .... yoinks who am I trying to kid .... its minus 7 here tonight, better bring the sunbed back in temporarily.


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2022)

A friend of mine is in Mauritius at present. Moi? jealous? Deffo not, cos she is getting married.


----------



## Jameshow (13 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> A friend of mine is in Mauritius at present. Moi? jealous? Deffo not, cos she is getting married.



No one else shout at weddings from thier bikes....Don't do it!!!


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2022)

She has known him for twelve years, tis not a whirly wind marriage ceremony.


----------



## Jameshow (13 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> She has known him for twelve years, tis not a whirly wind marriage ceremony.



I had a colleague late 50s said she was getting married on the weekend! Tax purposes I was told made me laugh! Not like the cert was going to make much difference to thier relationship!!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2022)

Lunchtime stroll completed a lot cooler than yesterday


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Gornergrat?



I’ll put you out of your misery, you are looking across at the south side of the Eiger.


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2022)

Mr Talk Talk nonsense did not ring me yesterday about the new router they needed to deliver, there's a surprise, not!

I downloaded a digital Advent Calendar from Jacquie Lawson this morning, when I renewed my subscription. The 360.000 kb took approximately five seconds to download. I am guessing there is nothing wrong with that download speed.


----------



## Speicher (13 Dec 2022)

Could someone remind me which teams are left in the footie please?
Morocco, France and ????

I know that @Andy in Germany was left back in the changing rooms.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2022)

Ferry problems again. MV Loch Frisa has a rope round the stern propulsion unit. I always called it a propellor.
Divers are working on it but several sailings are cancelled.
According to younger son who was a diver but now into elfin safety it will take longer to set up the safety systems than the actual rope removal.
I remember being asked to remove ropes from fishing boat props but I always refused unless they stopped the engine. With the engine running it would be all too easy for somebody to knock the gear lever and I would be mince.

Found a tub of Pathclear on my doorstep but no idea who donated this.
I did sweep and put salt on my neighbours path yesterday as they would be returning after dark from a weekend away and the path would be in darkness so easy to go A over T.
Somebody on the other side could have seen me doing this and put it there. Time will tell.


----------



## oldwheels (13 Dec 2022)

Does anybody else see the faces in the rock? 
This is on the Sput Dubh in Tobermory bay. The boats were painted I think by navy personnel as this was a major base and underwater are a pile of filing cabinets dumped before they left.
Good spot for mackerel fishing as well.


----------



## tom73 (13 Dec 2022)

Started wrapping Mrs 73 Christmas presents still a few to get. Now making a start on some Chicken stew for tea.


----------



## colly (13 Dec 2022)

Finally managed to get a plasterer organised for some work that needs doing. After two abortive attempts with 'recommended guys' , I texted this one at about 10am. He called back 2 mins later, called round at 3pm, and he is coming Thursday first thing. 


 Hope he turns up...............


----------



## Jameshow (13 Dec 2022)

colly said:


> Finally managed to get a plasterer organised for some work that needs doing. After two abortive attempts with 'recommended guys' , I texted this one at about 10am. He called back 2 mins later, called round at 3pm, and he is coming Thursday first thing.
> 
> 
> Hope he turns up...............



My two plasterers have probably retired if not deceased by now!


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2022)

Another brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrightish and chhhhhhhhhhhilly day here chez Casa Reynard.

Didn't have a particularly restful night. Ah well, hey ho. Spent the morning chauffeuring the parental for some errands, and while I was at it, flung the last of the cards and small parcels at the post office in the next village along to save me an extra trip. At least they're all gone and in the system. Damn cold here, struggled to get the car off the drive after yesterday's melt re-froze, but the roads were OK once I got out onto the Common. Other drivers were taking it pretty steady mind you, they don't grit out here in the boonies.

Have noticed that Ratty, having been thwarted with my previous repair, has chewed himself / herself a new hole in the window sill. Little sod! Anyways, it's too cold in the hallway to effect a proper repair, so I've stacked (and wedged tight) a load of bricks over the hole as a temporary measure.

Oh, and Tah Dah! My missing Bay of E lot has turned up. Contacting the seller last night was the magic trick, of course... 

Had a good luncheon of a ham & cheese sandwich, a pear, a banana and two 

Soon it'll be time for another  and a biskit to go with it.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2022)

raleighnut said:


> I've got my 'longjohns' on (under the Jeans obvs)



I've got cycling base layers under my clothes. Surprisingly effective at keeping me toasty warm.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2022)

Interesting Flightradar24 plane in the air at the moment 🤔😎


----------



## Grant Fondo (13 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Could someone remind me which teams are left in the footie please?
> Morocco, France and ????
> 
> I know that @Andy in Germany was left back in the changing rooms.



Argentina v Croatia at 7pm ... looking forward to it.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Argentina v Croatia at 7pm ... looking forward to it.



Me too! 

Got a hunch this one's going to be a bit feisty. Hope the referee has stopped by specsavers on the way to the stadium...


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2022)

Another working day completed


----------



## Illaveago (13 Dec 2022)

Phew! 
My wife just said that the Hedgehog was feeding .  After hearing him making the barking coughing noise this morning it went and him under the newspaper . Later when I went out to see how it was I couldn't see any movement of the newspaper indicating that it was breathing !


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2022)

There is a fly in my tea.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats. I will feed myself at half time.


----------



## presta (13 Dec 2022)

This was the coldest place in East Anglia last night: the Met Office station 5 miles down the road at Andrewsfield flying club recorded -10.7C.


----------



## Hebe (13 Dec 2022)

I am possibly going to find out just how long you can wear merino base layers for without needing to wash them. I suppose at least they’re not being worn for running or cycling at the moment.


----------



## postman (13 Dec 2022)

what a day. i have tomorrow,wednesday a 7-30 visit to our health centre.The wonderful hearong chap wants to do a test on me for my hearing.Then he wants to take an impression of my ears,then he is going to replace the present hearing aids with better quality ones.So after him is lunchtime and church coffee club,its xmas dinner and we are treating two members to a dinner,sadly only these two turn up each week.Then at 13-30 i see the hearing consultant at the Infirmary,to see what happens next.The hearing has gone all i have is weird noises coming out and nothing going in,he though hasno idea about tje new aids which i get early wednesday,finally i go see George in the evening,i look forward to my bed. wednesday night.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Dec 2022)

Finally fitted my winter tyres to bike and intend to head out tomorrow.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Finally fitted my winter tyres to bike and intend to head out tomorrow.



well done you. that's on my to-do list. now that I'm not working nites, I might actually get it done.


----------



## rockyroller (13 Dec 2022)

one of my standard favorite winter pajama tops is a henley top style fleece shirt that my late Father bought for me in our little town's outdoor store, maybe 10 yrs ago? his generosity lives on & continues to provide me with comfort. lucky for me, the next day, because I liked it so much, I paid for a 2nd of the same shirt & I use it as a thermal layer for winter rides. which reminds me, I need to dig out that 2nd one!


----------



## rockyroller (13 Dec 2022)

Mr. Cat was looking a little better this morning. nervous to go home & see his current condition


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Dec 2022)

It's cold.



Speicher said:


> Could someone remind me which teams are left in the footie please?
> Morocco, France and ????
> 
> I know that @Andy in Germany was left back in the changing rooms.



Story of my school life...


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2022)

Swmbo is snoozing nicely do i wake her up or not ??


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2022)

Mfffff, that match ended up being a bit of a damp squib. A game too far for Croatia, it seems...

Alphabet soup and jumbo sausage rolls for supper this evening.


----------



## tyred (13 Dec 2022)

Nowhere near as cold tonight as the previous few nights. I went out for a walk without issues.

I then decided to nip out and get some tools from the boot of the car and promptly fell on my arse walking across the car park


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Swmbo is snoozing nicely do i wake her up or not ??



Probably only safe to do if you make a cuppa for her!!!


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> Nowhere near as cold tonight as the previous few nights. I went out for a walk without issues.
> 
> I then decided to nip out and get some tools from the boot of the car and promptly fell on my arse walking across the car park



Hope you bounced well, and that your ego is the only thing that's bruised xxx


----------



## tyred (13 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hope you bounced well, and that your ego is the only thing that's bruised xxx



I suspect I will have some bruising but I'll live to fight another day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> There is a fly in my tea.



Typhoo Wing Tips!

Edit: after reflection, I think that should be PG Wing Tips. Must pay more attention....


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2022)

It's been troubling me for a number of years. Has anybody EVER had a Hozelock fitting that doesn't leak, or is it a deliberate design feature?


----------



## tyred (13 Dec 2022)

slowmotion said:


> It's been troubling me for a number of years. Has anybody EVER had a Hozelock fitting that doesn't leak, or is it a deliberate design feature?



All mine leak!


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> All mine leak!



It's reassuring to hear from a fellow sufferer. Thank you.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Probably only safe to do if you make a cuppa for her!!!


She's not a tea or coffee drinker


----------



## tyred (13 Dec 2022)

The boy and girl racers are busy driving around in circles again.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Dec 2022)

Why is it that I can change my phone's sim only contract and get the notice of direct debit details two days (so far) before the new sim arrives?


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Why is it that I can change my phone's sim only contract and get the notice of direct debit details two days (so far) before the new sim arrives?



Time travel?


----------



## Jenkins (13 Dec 2022)

Just another one of those days. Back garden thermometer showed -3°C this morning so I got all thermalled up for the commute only to overheat afetr a couple of miles as nearer the coast it had stayed above zero all night. Then went out to do an examination at an unheated warehouse the other side of Thetford where it stayed sub zero all day. I could hear the F15s (noisy buggers) taking ff from Lakenheath just up the road, but couldn't go outside to see them.

It wasn't much better when I got back to the office as part of the electrics had gone down meaning half the computers and most of the floor power sockets were out of action. No floor sockets = no oil filled radiators to boost what little heating there is at the moment.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> A friend of mine is in Mauritius at present. Moi? jealous? Deffo not, cos she is getting married.


My sister & brother in law have gone to Lanzagrotty for their wedding anniversary this week. I keep getting pictures of sunshine and warm conditions.


----------



## Reynard (13 Dec 2022)

I've just rinsed out and refilled the cats' water dispenser.


----------



## tyred (13 Dec 2022)

I think it's time I retired to bed😴


----------



## DCLane (13 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> My sister & brother in law have gone to Lanzagrotty for their wedding anniversary this week. I keep getting pictures of sunshine and warm conditions.



I went there in April for a 30th wedding anniversary break. There wasn't much to see.

Undeterred the plan is for an April break in Fuerteventura then a longer July holiday in Montenegro. I'm guessing the latter will have decent scenery.


----------



## DCLane (13 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Swmbo is snoozing nicely do i wake her up or not ??



Having bruised a sit bone racing for the CycleChat team on Zwift earlier I'm debating the same, to see if she'll rub it better.

It's the right one for mundane information sakes. And I'm going to change the saddle for one which actually fits me.


----------



## Gwylan (14 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Another working day completed



Thank you.


----------



## Gwylan (14 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Swmbo is snoozing nicely do i wake her up or not ??



Sleeping dogs and all that .......


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2022)

Time for a  and a smackerel of something...


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2022)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand time I banked the fire for the night and tootled off to the Land of Nod.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Dec 2022)

Good morning.

I've got to go to a training seminar in Freiburg today and tomorrow. Apparently it cost my employer several hundred Euro to send me, and so far it's covered topics I spent months learning about in greater depth during my college course.


----------



## postman (14 Dec 2022)

Good morning from Leeds,i wont type loudly i know most of you are still in bed.Ts 06-30 here.I got up at 05-48 for a visit to the loo and decided to stay up.I leave at 06-55 to get to the Health Centre.I have been as quiet as an elephant trying not to wake mrs p.I wont know till i get back how good i did.Its going to be a busy day.06-30 what a stupid time to be up.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2022)

Morning dark and frosty outside
Kettle is doing it's job


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2022)

Well @postman for the record your stomping around up north didn't wake me.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2022)

-4°c on the outside thermometer thingie. It will be up to -2°c @ 🐶 🚶 time. 
Hopefully, by the time I cycle around Hamtun late morning, it'll be marginally above zero °


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2022)

First cuppa went down well
Looks like a clear sky is emerging
Phone say's minus 3


----------



## woodbutchmaster (14 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 670982
> 
> 
> Interesting Flightradar24 plane in the air at the moment 🤔😎



I haven't a clue what this represents but it seems like an awfully long way round if you are going from Toulouse to Rome !


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> I haven't a clue what this represents but it seems like an awfully long way round if you are going from Toulouse to Rome !



The flight plan, on the left of the screen, is Toulouse to Toulouse, so possibly a training / test flight? 

My granddaughter was overjoyed when she discovered that she can cast her FR24 onto our TV and then she noticed this weird route


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2022)

Morning .
It's grey here .
Prickles seems to be fine ! It is still coming out in the evening for food and then going back under its newspaper. It must have got a bit warm at one point yesterday as the paper was scattered everywhere , a bit like throwing the bed clothes off . They are heaped up at the moment with it underneath .
I only did a bit of work on the Hedgehog hotel yesterday as it was very busy with a Men's Shed Christmas dinner followed by a museum party and my wife's choir evening event .


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2022)

Garden birds have been fed and we now have 3 magpies and a two pigeons having breakfast


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2022)

Just been joined by a gull and the daily flock of sparrows have also turned up


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It's grey here .
> Prickles seems to be fine ! It is still coming out in the evening for food and then going back under its newspaper. It must have got a bit warm at one point yesterday as the paper was scattered everywhere , a bit like throwing the bed clothes off . They are heaped up at the moment with it underneath .
> I only did a bit of work on the Hedgehog hotel yesterday as it was very busy with a Men's Shed Christmas dinner followed by a museum party and my wife's choir evening event .



I have a hedgehog feeder as a winter project. I purchased a “ Blink “ doorbell camera from Amazon for £29 in the sales with the intention of using it to monitor hedgehog activity. It’s battery powered and connects to our WiFi. I’ve got one of their outdoor battery/ wireless cameras set up in the back garden. Hedgehogs/ Bats / the local cat patrol etc, fascinating to see all the nocturnal activities.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Dec 2022)

Waiting for a training seminar to start. 

People ask me why I'm not more talkative on these occasions. It's mostly that I don't gossip, and I cant talk about driving. 

Terminal boredom awaits. Thankfully there Wlan so I'm relying on you lot to help me survive this okay?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2022)

Clear blue skies here with the sun slowly getting up , I think today will be cold


----------



## Gwylan (14 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’ll put you out of your misery, you are looking across at the south side of the Eiger.



Last rock & ice climbing abroad was before Goretex was invented.


Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I've got to go to a training seminar in Freiburg today and tomorrow. Apparently it cost my employer several hundred Euro to send me, and so far it's covered topics I spent months learning about in greater depth during my college course.



It's called CPD. Continuing professional development. 
Freiburg is nice, or do you have to commute?


----------



## Gwylan (14 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Waiting for a training seminar to start.
> 
> People ask me why I'm not more talkative on these occasions. It's mostly that I don't gossip, and I cant talk about driving.
> 
> Terminal boredom awaits. Thankfully there Wlan so I'm relying on you lot to help me survive this okay?



Be aware if you are using their network. Your use can be monitored. But maybe not in Germany.


----------



## tyred (14 Dec 2022)

No ill-effects from last night's unplanned tarmac/human interaction. 

I skipped this morning's walk and started work earlier to make up some time as I have a checkup on how my dental implant thing is going this evening so will be leaving work early. 

I must say I miss my morning exercise and wonder how some people are happy to take no exercise whatsoever.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I must say I miss my morning exercise and wonder how some people are happy to take no exercise whatsoever.



Same here. I get quite agitated if I don't get out.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2022)

Snowing gently when I got up so paths are probably lethal.
The annual local panto has started again after being off for a couple of years. I would like to go but in current weather not wise.
There are lots of local jokes and only if you live here would you understand a lot of it. Audience members are very often the butt of slightly dodgy comments.
The guy for example who went to the pub nearly every evening and had his St Bernard dog with him because the dog had to drive him the couple of miles home.
We also had local Scouts doing a variety of shows every year which were very popular and not just for parents.
One of my back teeth is feeling a bit dodgy but not keen on going up to the surgery in this weather. Hope it hold out till January.


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Dec 2022)

May I suggest the game b*llshit bingo @Andy in Germany you put all the current buzz words on a card and tick off as you hear them. I would advise not shouting out Bingo if you complete the card though.


----------



## Gwylan (14 Dec 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> May I suggest the game b*llshit bingo @Andy in Germany you put all the current buzz words on a card and tick off as you hear them. I would advise not shouting out Bingo if you complete the card though.



You can also set a target for new words, acronyms and phrases to add to the list. Experience says that 5 is a good point. But if you haven't been " on training" for a while you might get to that number before KP. 

Sure people here will help with current English trends. You can look out for local equivalents and annexations from English. 

Kaffee pausa


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2022)

Morning.
I'm confused !
Anyway ! I have been out to top up the bird feeders . Georgie is still enjoying the snow which is stil lying around . He lays in wait for me and then suddenly leaps out at me as I go past . Daft really as he knows that I can see him lying in wait.
I have been looking at the tracks left in the snow and think I have found the trail of a Fox . It is hard to tell the difference as Georgie can leave large imprints when he jumps around . One of the tracks seems to show imprints of claws. There is also an area where the grass is showing through where something has been scratching around . There also a big dollop of poo there .


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2022)

Prickles was awake a minute ago eating some cat biscuits . It has now gone back to bed . I have topped it back up and put some suet pellets and sunflower seed hearts in as well.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2022)

Blue sky has turned white


----------



## Jameshow (14 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> You can also set a target for new words, acronyms and phrases to add to the list. Experience says that 5 is a good point. But if you haven't been " on training" for a while you might get to that number before KP.
> 
> Sure people here will help with current English trends. You can look out for local equivalents and annexations from English.
> 
> Kaffee pausa



It's KPI 
And have you met them Andy! 🤣🤣


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2022)

I've just got round to putting my shorts away. Somehow I've managed to accumulate 13 pairs, which were making a distinctly unstable tower in the wardrobe. All bagged up and out of the road for the next few months.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Dec 2022)

The sun has got it hat and I’m going out to play ….. just as soon as it gets a bit warmer than -4C


----------



## tyred (14 Dec 2022)

A poll in the local rag about how often you fill your car. The options are:

1. Once a week. 
2. More than once a week. 
3. Once a fortnight. 
4. I never buy a full tank. 

What about those of us who fill it about once every two or three months?


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2022)

well I did something bike related last night. got the tires on. current wind chill is in the single digits F


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The sun has got it hat and I’m going out to play ….. just as soon as it gets a bit warmer than -4C



yeah a bit warmer would be nice


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> yeah a bit warmer would be nice



And a bit more would be even better
Second cuppa went down well if I hadn't already reported it ☺️


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2022)

Spent a good few minutes trying to de ice the bird bath with a big screwdriver didn't make much impact as still frozen solid.


----------



## Hebe (14 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Prickles was awake a minute ago eating some cat biscuits . It has now gone back to bed . I have topped it back up and put some suet pellets and sunflower seed hearts in as well.


Is his first name Eric? 
I have been reacquainting myself with exercise this week. Today was a slow but satisfying swim, followed by a very cold walk.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> It's called CPD. Continuing professional development.
> Freiburg is nice, or do you have to commute?



I wish it was. I'm getting a certificate to say I've been on a course training me in something I learned for 3 years full time. It's like sending a car mechanic on a 3 day car maintenance seminar.
In practice it isn't even that as the seminar leader has no experience in this field.
But yes, Freiburg is lovely. Fortunately I live and work North of the city.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2022)

Chilly lunchtime stroll completed 
Followed by mince and rice sandwiches


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> There is a fly in my tea.


Let him sup some before removing him.


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2022)

Another mostly brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrright and chhhhhhhhhhilly day here chez Casa Reynard. The morning fog has burned off and the sun has now got his hat on, but it's perishing cold.

Slept well and have been catching up on chores this morning. Plans to pop out into town have been deferred till after I've had luncheon. Also, a work gang from the Drainage Board have been doing maintenance on the drain that borders my garden this morning, so I've been keeping them supplied in tea and biskits.

It is the parental unit's Cake Day today. We're just going to have a nice relaxing evening watching France v Morocco (mum loves football as much as I do) and have a naughty supper of snacky things.

Anyways, it is time for the aforementioned luncheon, and I has a hungry.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2022)

slowmotion said:


> It's been troubling me for a number of years. Has anybody EVER had a Hozelock fitting that doesn't leak, or is it a deliberate design feature?


Never had one leak on me, so long as their colour coding is adhered to.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Dec 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> May I suggest the game b*llshit bingo @Andy in Germany you put all the current buzz words on a card and tick off as you hear them. I would advise not shouting out Bingo if you complete the card though.



D*mn. Should have read the second sentence before trying that...


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Dec 2022)

And the seminar continues...

Just had an exercise which was supposed to show the advantages of.one communication method over another. 
Unfortunately neither was very effective...


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Dec 2022)

Brrrrr, sun's out and its still freezing. Fire going on soon


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with ham & mustard, one with brie & chutney, plus an apple, a pear, some raspberries and two


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Dec 2022)

Back from my outing of 2 hours 15 mins. Biking when it is like this is great fun and makes you feel alive when you have the right kind of tyres.


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2022)

Right, time I put some presentable clothes on and toddled off to run some errands.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2022)

Somewhere I have a tin of wet lube chain oil. Question is where is it? Fortunately it is not needed immediately.
I have more than one tin but cannot find any of them. Obviously put somewhere safe in case I find them.
Could be in a box of assorted bits I keep in my car or up in my shed which was my bike workshop but I not going outside to check as the surface is far too dodgy.
In the search I did look in a few storage boxes of all sorts of stuff including assorted camping gear which I doubt I will ever use and all sorts of bike bits again not likely to be wanted.
To get to these boxes I had to shift several bikes which again I doubt I will ever use but checked all the tyre pressures and brought them up to normal pressure so at least something useful was achieved.
Why do I have so many bike locks? All my bikes had a basic kit attached permanently as they had different size wheels and different spanner needs as well as different chain widths so to have a lock handy was very little to add.


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Dec 2022)

Go to the last place you'd look. It is most likely there.


----------



## tom73 (14 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wish it was. I'm getting a certificate to say I've been on a course training me in something I learned for 3 years full time. It's like sending a car mechanic on a 3 day car maintenance seminar.
> In practice it isn't even that as the seminar leader has no experience in this field.
> But yes, Freiburg is lovely. Fortunately I live and work North of the city.



Looks like training on cheep is not just a problem on this side of the channel. You maybe luckily and they've been a "train the trainer" course. Bet it's following the standard format too. Introductions , group rules, flip chart, flip chart followed by more flip chart. Or not forgetting name badgers. The latter I hate and never use it's not asking much if your running the thing to learn the peoples names.


----------



## Gwylan (14 Dec 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Go to the last place you'd look. It is most likely there.



Josie's maxim "You always find things in the last place you look"


----------



## postman (14 Dec 2022)

Now i am back from the Infirmary ENT.So it goes like this.Injections to the ear then a follow up mri scan to see if there is a nasty growth inside there.Then another hearing test and finally an aid from them and not the health centre,they have the options for a certain type that deals better wirh the condition.So as soon as i left i phoned and explained to cancel the work offered this morning from the health centre.I was informed the name of the aid and it looks like bluetooth and rechargable as against battery operated,so i have decided to go with ent leeds infirmary.its looking good for better hearing,CROS is the aid in question they look the bees knees.Cant wait.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Brrrrr, sun's out and its still freezing. Fire going on soon


Reached a high of 0.2°C here!


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2022)

I have done a bit more on the hotel but I keep getting interrupted! I am 5 year old grandson sitting at the moment .


----------



## tom73 (14 Dec 2022)

Christmas lights on not forgetting the ones in the window always cheers up Mrs 73 seeing them when she gets out the car. 
Now thinking what's for tea trying to run the freezer down for Christmas stuff.


----------



## fossyant (14 Dec 2022)

Picked up a couple of reindeer lights from Homebase's sale yesterday - £30 each and about 3 foot tall. SIL/BIL's shop is selling some, and even in their sale they are over £70 going onto £150 .

I think I've mentioned before we've bought lights from them previously but they have failed. Should be 'interesting' on Christmas day when they come for dinner. 'Oh where have you got them ?'.... that said, the work space light under the stairs isn't the one that he supplied, so he'll notice that, We'll just say 'it was rubbish and stopped working' - we've not taken them back as it would cost them too much, and they aren't really breaking even.,


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2022)

I decided to err on the side of caution and keep my face warm on today's Christmas card circuit... 👍


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Dec 2022)

I'm trying out a roasted sprout, bacon and parmesan concoction tonight. With a couple of tweaks, it'll definitely go into the Christmas meal.


----------



## tyred (14 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Somewhere I have a tin of wet lube chain oil. Question is where is it? Fortunately it is not needed immediately.
> I have more than one tin but cannot find any of them. Obviously put somewhere safe in case I find them.
> Could be in a box of assorted bits I keep in my car or up in my shed which was my bike workshop but I not going outside to check as the surface is far too dodgy.
> In the search I did look in a few storage boxes of all sorts of stuff including assorted camping gear which I doubt I will ever use and all sorts of bike bits again not likely to be wanted.
> ...



I always manage to forget my lock when going touring so more often that not I end up buying a cheap cable lock if I am going to be leaving the bike somewhere. 

Therefore, I have many bike locks


----------



## tyred (14 Dec 2022)

Dentist is happy with me


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> Dentist is happy with me



I have an appointment tomorrow morning


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I have an appointment tomorrow morning



Tooth hurty in the afternoon is the best time for a dentist appointment..


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Is his first name Eric?
> I have been reacquainting myself with exercise this week. Today was a slow but satisfying swim, followed by a very cold walk.



beautiful! is that farmland down below?


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> Picked up a couple of reindeer lights from Homebase's sale yesterday -Should be 'interesting' on Christmas day when they come for dinner.


I thought reindeer didn't need lights. what do you feed them, when they come for dinner?


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 671072
> 
> 
> I decided to err on the side of caution and keep my face warm on today's Christmas card circuit... 👍



that's a heck of a balaclava!


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I always manage to forget my lock when going touring so more often that not I end up buying a cheap cable lock if I am going to be leaving the bike somewhere.
> 
> Therefore, I have many bike locks



Sounds familiar.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Dec 2022)

Got my first Christmas card yesterday.

Desperate plea on FB. 
"Our delivery drivers have exceeded their driving hours and so stuck on Mull and need beds overnight can anybody help?"
Somebody has fitted them in so at least that is sorted.
Now a further problem as their ferry back off tomorrow is cancelled and chaos reigns again with a whole slew of cancellations.
They will have to go via Lochaline adding about 80 miles to their journey.
Just one of the joys of island life.


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2022)

Right, erranding done. More festive goodies acquired - including some bits picked up on YS. Have bought the Xmas pressie for the friend I go walking with (a large wedge of stilton and an equally large camembert) to go with the jar of chutney I also have for her.

Bought some more clementines (I love 'em!). Do you think nine kilos is enough? 

Now sat down with a  and some chocolate.

Almost time for France v Morocco.


----------



## mybike (14 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Story of my school life...



You too?


----------



## tom73 (14 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> Picked up a couple of reindeer lights from Homebase's sale yesterday - £30 each and about 3 foot tall. SIL/BIL's shop is selling some, and even in their sale they are over £70 going onto £150 .



Wireframe all white one's ?


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2022)

Right, time to feed the cats and settle down to watch the football. Humans will be fed at half time.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, time to feed the cats and settle down to watch the football. Humans will be fed at half time.


That didn’t take long!


----------



## Hebe (14 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> beautiful! is that farmland down below?



Yes, it’s a lovely walk. There’s a white horse cut into the chalk too, which is even whiter than usual now that it’s covered in snow.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2022)

A nice power nap completed


----------



## gbb (14 Dec 2022)

Chicken wraps for tea.
Wrap, chilli sauce, tomato, cucumber, air fried breaded chicken steak, sliced into stripe, grated cheese, gherkin.
Slightly hot, fresh, tasty, hopefully healthy


----------



## Hebe (14 Dec 2022)

I need to take my contact lenses out but that involves getting off the sofa and going upstairs. Today’s swim, walk and parents evening seem to have exceeded my post-covid energy limit. Also, the car charging cable will reach the socket on the car even if I’ve parked the car nose-in rather than reversing onto the drive


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Is his first name Eric?
> I have been reacquainting myself with exercise this week. Today was a slow but satisfying swim, followed by a very cold walk.


Is that an L2 at the edge of the field, to the bottom left?


----------



## DCLane (14 Dec 2022)

I have a house full of women. They're making up a whole pile of Christmas boxes for a range of families in need and the house has been the repository of various items for the past week.

I've left them alone. But there _is_ a decent, and continuous, supply of mince pies being sent my direction


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Looks like training on cheep is not just a problem on this side of the channel. You maybe luckily and they've been a "train the trainer" course. Bet it's following the standard format too. Introductions , group rules, flip chart, flip chart followed by more flip chart. Or not forgetting name badgers. The latter I hate and never use it's not asking much if your running the thing to learn the peoples names.



It's sort of developed: there's been a big push for a few years to change social care for people with long term mental and psychological disabilities: we have protected workshops but the idea is that people with disabilities should be able to work in "normal" companies. Originally the idea was that individuals with 30-50% disability be given financial assistance so companies have no financial disincentive to employ them, but then they realised that this wasn't working because a normal small business has no experience dealing with people with learning difficulties, depression, or someone on the more obvious end of the Autism Spectrum, so now there's a big drive to get companies a certification, and with that comes some basic training so people know what to expect.

Unfortunately in this case it isn't: people starting or changing their companies need to have a quick rundown of symptoms of the more common disabilities, or at least know where to look for them, a basic understanding of the law, who qualifies for assistance, and where to send them, what rights potential employees will have. They also need a few sessions where they learn to put together a basic training session for someone with learning difficulties. What they're getting is basic management, which will probably be useful but isn't specific to the field we work in.

One more day to go. Hopefully it aill be less boring than today, and then I can get back to doing my job...


----------



## Hebe (14 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is that an L2 at the edge of the field, to the bottom left?



Every day’s a school day, yes I think so! There are a few of them, I believe scheduled to be removed and the power taken underground instead. I don’t mind pylons so I do wonder about the cost of that, and all the digging that will need to be done. A lot of people are very happy about returning the view to how it used to be and I can understand that point of view too.


----------



## Grant Fondo (14 Dec 2022)

A nice glass of Dubonnet and lemonade!


----------



## Hebe (14 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Is that an L2 at the edge of the field, to the bottom left?


https://northwessexdowns.nationalgrid.co.uk/news-events/the-project-plans-in-photos/

more pictures


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's sort of developed: there's been a big push for a few years to change social care for people with long term mental and psychological disabilities:* we have protected workshops but the idea is that people with disabilities should be able to work in "normal" companies. *Originally the idea was that individuals with 30-50% disability be given financial assistance so companies have no financial disincentive to employ them, but then they realised that this wasn't working because a normal small business has no experience dealing with people with learning difficulties, depression, or someone on the more obvious end of the Autism Spectrum, so now there's a big drive to get companies a certification, and with that comes some basic training so people know what to expect.
> 
> Unfortunately in this case it isn't: people starting or changing their companies need to have a quick rundown of symptoms of the more common disabilities, or at least know where to look for them, a basic understanding of the law, who qualifies for assistance, and where to send them, what rights potential employees will have. They also need a few sessions where they learn to put together a basic training session for someone with learning difficulties. What they're getting is basic management, which will probably be useful but isn't specific to the field we work in.
> 
> One more day to go. Hopefully it aill be less boring than today, and then I can get back to doing my job...


Speaking for myself on that piece in bold. But I've found that other peoples attitudes to someone with a disability, can be a bigger barrier than the disability is to the person living with it. Especially when they're uncertain.

I've gone with the "let me prove you're right"* attitude. Not the let me prove you wrong. Some people are keen to see you fail, proving them right. And harder for the next person who comes along.

We used to have a guaranteed interview scheme over here, which I feel was counter productive. Guaranteed interview for a job I knew I couldn't do. Often for simple legal reasons. Usual being those involving driving, I'm not legally allowed to drive.



*They feel I can't do the job, so let me prove them right. It throws them slightly as it's not the usual response.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Every day’s a school day, yes I think so! There are a few of them, I believe scheduled to be removed and the power taken underground instead. I don’t mind pylons so I do wonder about the cost of that, and all the digging that will need to be done. A lot of people are very happy about returning the view to how it used to be and I can understand that point of view too.


Cost, about £7,000,000 a pylon to remove and replace with underground cables.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> https://northwessexdowns.nationalgrid.co.uk/news-events/the-project-plans-in-photos/
> 
> more pictures



Looking at that the cables are surprisingly close to the surface, 1.2 metres down doesn't seem deep enough.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Looking at that the cables are surprisingly close to the surface, 1.2 metres down doesn't seem deep enough.


Could be shocking if there's a short.

Local farmhouse having work done on the surrounding land, left over 10,000 houses with no electric, when the workmen hit the underground cable.


----------



## dave r (14 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Could be shocking if there's a short.



They say its below deep ploughing level, I haven't a clue what that depth is, but is it deep enough to be safe, it doesn't seem like it with the current the cables are going to be carrying.


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> They say its below deep ploughing level, I haven't a clue what that depth is, but is it deep enough to be safe, it doesn't seem like it with the current the cables are going to be carrying.


Deep ploughing could still hit it. Hit a hollow, and the plough will go deeper going out of it.


----------



## Jameshow (14 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Could be shocking if there's a short.
> 
> Local farmhouse having work done on the surrounding land, left over 10,000 houses with no electric, when the workmen hit the underground cable.



Workmen didn't know a thing about it!!!


----------



## Reynard (14 Dec 2022)

Had a lovely supper of the last of the alphabet soup, plus a large pitta bread filled with sliced roast pork and some mustard. Oh, and a nice  of course.

Enjoyed the footy - good match to watch. Shame two defensive howlers were what cost Morocco in the end.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wish it was. I'm getting a certificate to say I've been on a course training me in something I learned for 3 years full time. It's like sending a car mechanic on a 3 day car maintenance seminar.
> *In practice it isn't even that as the seminar leader has no experience in this field.*
> But yes, Freiburg is lovely. Fortunately I live and work North of the city.


Isn't that always the case? I've sat in on one course and ended up re-writing it for them.

We had a team meeting called by management this afternoon. Unfortunately I had to miss it because I was in a freezing cold freight shed doing something pointless & tedious which was far more preferable. More will get decided when we have the office do on Sunday afternoon in a local pub with buffet & world cup football (for those that like that sort of thing) thrown in


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Workmen didn't know a thing about it!!!


No, and it's not shown on current* maps.
It used to be overground, via poles, but they were removed under a previous owner, replaced with an underground cable.

Only one pole remains, on council owned land, before the substation.

*No pun intended.


----------



## Jameshow (14 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> No, and it's not shown on current* maps.
> It used to be overground, via poles, but they were removed under a previous owner, replaced with an underground cable.
> 
> Only one pole remains, on council owned land, before the substation.
> ...



I was joking when they hit the cable they met at Peter!!


----------



## classic33 (14 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I was joking when they hit the cable they met at Peter!!


They wrote off an Hitachi long armed excavator.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 671072
> 
> 
> I decided to err on the side of caution and keep my face warm on today's Christmas card circuit... 👍



That's one way of solving the problem of cold air getting behind your glasses and causing your eyes to water.


----------



## Jenkins (14 Dec 2022)

I have been awarded a trophy for wasting 12 years of my life on Cycle Chat. To celebrate, I'm going to bed as the heating has been off for long enough for it to start turning a bit chilly downstairs.


----------



## rockyroller (14 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've left them alone. But there _is_ a decent, and continuous, supply of mince pies being sent my direction



something about the holidays, no matter how I brace my self control, items find their way in front of me  good thing my gym routine is humming along


----------



## colly (14 Dec 2022)

Finally cleared the room that is going to get plastered tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2022)

I'm off for a long hot bath before bed. Struggled to feel warm all day.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Dec 2022)

Good morning.

last day of the training seminar. I'm thinking of suggesting to a colleague that we should start our own business running these on the basis we could do a better job.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2022)

It appears to be --7 outside. I think I'll stay in bed for a while..


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2022)

Time to go and get the kettle on


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It appears to be --7 outside. I think I'll stay in bed for a while..



According to my phone it's -5 here


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2022)

Feels like --10..
Feels like +20 under the duvet, though 👍


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2022)

First cuppa went down well.
Black bin is kerbside
Looks like another clear sky is dawning hence why so cold.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Looking at that the cables are surprisingly close to the surface, 1.2 metres down doesn't seem deep enough.



Will metal dectorists think they are on to something big ?


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Yes, it’s a lovely walk. There’s a white horse cut into the chalk too, which is even whiter than usual now that it’s covered in snow.



On a white background !
Subtle !


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Every day’s a school day, yes I think so! There are a few of them, I believe scheduled to be removed and the power taken underground instead. I don’t mind pylons so I do wonder about the cost of that, and all the digging that will need to be done. A lot of people are very happy about returning the view to how it used to be and I can understand that point of view too.



I doubt if there are many people alive who remember what it used to look like before the pylons were put up .


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2022)

colly said:


> Finally cleared the room that is going to get plastered tomorrow.



Are you having a party ?


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I doubt if there are many people alive who remember what it used to look like before the pylons were put up .



I bet the Pylon Appreciation Society will be up in arms! 😂


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2022)

Morning.
Dark blue sky here with light yellow on the horizon . I can see some cloud to the South .
It was nice to hear the Hedgehog having a scratch this morning . He was still under the newspaper .


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2022)

Garden birds have been fed


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Dec 2022)

1 second away from a microwave/porridge malfunction this morning!!


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> 1 second away from a microwave/porridge malfunction this morning!!



I’ve been there! I now put my bowl on top of a piece of kitchen roll. I love the excitement of peering through the window as the porridge comes to a rolling boil that moves over the surface as the bowl rotates. Sometimes I add an extra ten seconds and ask myself “ Do ya feel lucky punk, well do ya? “ as I press the button…


----------



## tyred (15 Dec 2022)

We have some white stuff this morning so nice and crispy for my morning perambulation. It gives some grip for now before it gets compacted. First morning I felt safe doing my whole four mile circuit as I had been cutting off the hilly bit when there was a real ice risk. 

I know it's probably childish to laugh but there's always something funny about watching all these expensive German RWD saloons that can't go up hill in a little snow while someone in an ancient, battered Clio drives past


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2022)

Dragged daughter out of bed early due to train issues. MrsF dropped us off a couple of miles away from my office at the Uni so we walked in. Called at Gregs for breakfast and daughter sat on a spare desk near me working on her animation for her Uni course. Her first lesson is 12:30 today, and she's been in since 8am.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2022)

Classic Frankie goes to Hollywood - Relax being played on Radio 2


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I know it's probably childish to laugh but there's always something funny about watching all these expensive German RWD saloons that can't go up hill in a little snow while someone in an ancient, battered Clio drives past



Not at all


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Looking at that the cables are surprisingly close to the surface, 1.2 metres down doesn't seem deep enough.



Domestic cables are about that depth I think if underground. A neighbour quite a distance away was doing something in his garden [no idea what] and broke a mains cable. Quite a shock but he did survive. However it was also the supply to my house and I was cut off. 
The the then Hydro Board diverted the cable down the street and up the side of my garden path to restore my power supply. A lot of work after some careless digging by an individual.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2022)

It is _8C here this morning .
The was a large flock of Redwings gathered in the Ash trees at the bottom of the garden sunning themselves. They are now starting to disperse.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2022)

Having great difficulty getting the will to get out of bed these mornings.
There appears to have been a slight thaw overnight as the only car I can see has no ice on it and it has not been moved from it's usual parking spot. 
Probably thawed and then refrozen and now thawing again which is a lethal combination to walk on.
I was not outdoors even once yesterday so must try to get out today at least up to my top shed for a very small bolt or perhaps some rivets to repair my bread bin where the lid is malfunctioning ie the hinge fastening has bust.
Temp outside when I got up was 1.8C and the sun is currently shining so hopefully my path at least to the dustbin is not too icy.


----------



## Hebe (15 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I doubt if there are many people alive who remember what it used to look like before the pylons were put up .


Indeed. And most landscape photographers I know just take them out in Photoshop. 


PeteXXX said:


> I bet the Pylon Appreciation Society will be up in arms! 😂


That was an interesting diversion! Sadly the site is more of a memorial than anything else because the founder died a few years ago.

I had plans for today but it seems that I did too much yesterday and it’s minus 8 outside. So I shall have another  and do a bit of festive admin.


----------



## simongt (15 Dec 2022)

Ref underground cables, I understand from an installer of such items that records kept for such things are not to be relied on, so frequently, investigation work has to be done prior to any further dig to avoid cutting into already installed cables. 
Apparently due to folk not knowing how to write things down accurately or use a tape measure correctly.


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2022)

A colleague has just come in a bit shaken. Her car literally went up in smoke this morning on the way in - filled the cabin. AA called, but they are busy, so she had to abandon it. Sounds more like a blockage or something rather than a fire ! Not what you need on a frozen morning.


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2022)

Off out for food later with some colleagues and ex-colleagues. Looking forward to it as they are all really great people, hence keeping in touch for the last 15 years !


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2022)

Part one of dentist appointment done awaiting part 2


----------



## mybike (15 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Every day’s a school day, yes I think so! There are a few of them, I believe scheduled to be removed and the power taken underground instead. I don’t mind pylons so I do wonder about the cost of that, and all the digging that will need to be done. A lot of people are very happy about returning the view to how it used to be and I can understand that point of view too.



And in the meantime, BT are putting up a lot of new telephone poles for fibre, where people have previously been fed U/G. It's a funny old world.


----------



## tom73 (15 Dec 2022)

All the talk of nurse's pay this morning has me thinking what's Mrs 73 going with all this mass of money


----------



## FishFright (15 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> All the talk of nurse's pay this morning has me thinking what's Mrs 73 going with all this mass of money



The same thing she did with the clapping ?


----------



## rockyroller (15 Dec 2022)

don't leave snips open & laying around in your basement when you are working on your bikes. reached for something on the floor & just grazed the snips & got a nice bloody slice on my thumb last nite. what a dope


----------



## rockyroller (15 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> We have some white stuff this morning so nice and crispy for my morning perambulation. It gives some grip for now



I like it cold & crispy. gonna get wet & sloppy here over the next cpl of days


----------



## rockyroller (15 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Part one of dentist appointment done awaiting part 2



a cousin of mine used to post pics on facebook as he sat in the chair


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2022)

Nearly time to go for lunch. Was thinking of popping to one of the Xmas Market's for a pint of over priced beer before meeting my colleagues, but it's flaming freezing. Might find a pub instead.

In my excuse I've not been near the market's this year, but a quick pint will cure the itch and make me realise it's not a good pint and just gassy !


----------



## tyred (15 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> A colleague has just come in a bit shaken. Her car literally went up in smoke this morning on the way in - filled the cabin. AA called, but they are busy, so she had to abandon it. Sounds more like a blockage or something rather than a fire ! Not what you need on a frozen morning.



Happened me once in a MKI Golf but it could very easily have turned into a fire. I was thinking "I wonder what that burning smell is" when suddenly the whole car filled with acrid smoke so I pulled over and quickly disconnected the battery. 

It turned out that part of the wiring loom had rubbed through on the support bracket for the steering column. A dashboard out job and a lot of soldering in new wires to sort out and I re-routed it so that couldn't happen again. 

It was easy enough though. I'd hate to have to take the dashboard out of a modern car to try and repair the wiring loom.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (15 Dec 2022)

Boy do l feel ancient , l'm watching and listening to Joe Cocker live in concert, on youtube ....he died in 2014 ! The "Blues" and his voice were part of my youth . "Tempus fugit "


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2022)

Finished. I've gone for a pint of gassy stuff at the Markets. It's actually cheaper than the pub we are meeting at. Freezing out.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Dec 2022)

Lunch break on the last day of this 'training seminar'. Only a few more hours to go.


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2022)

OK, this was a bad idea. 25 minutes of walking heat has vanished in 10 minutes, and I'm starting to freeze whilst drinking cold beer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> OK, this was a bad idea. 25 minutes of walking heat has vanished in 10 minutes, and I'm starting to freeze whilst drinking cold beer.



Drink five more and you won't care either way.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Dec 2022)

simongt said:


> Ref underground cables, I understand from an installer of such items that records kept for such things are not to be relied on, so frequently, investigation work has to be done prior to any further dig to avoid cutting into already installed cables.
> Apparently due to folk not knowing how to write things down accurately or use a tape measure correctly.



Many years ago Barclays built a Data centre on the outskirts of Poole. Not all that big, two storey building. It was built on land that had HV grid cables passing overhead, but not near to the building. Nevertheless they paid to have the cables rerouted, you can see them terminated into insulated cables on the pylon, they then go underground and up the next pylon. 
When working I’d ofter carry a “ Volt Stick “ voltage detector ( along with proper test equipment ) There were high voltage lines crossing the road that led from our unit and when approaching I’d wind the van window down, hold the voltstick outside the cab window and watch as the tip turned red and brightened as we drove under the overhead lines.


----------



## pawl (15 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> don't leave snips open & laying around in your basement when you are working on your bikes. reached for something on the floor & just grazed the snips & got a nice bloody slice on my thumb last nite. what a dope
> View attachment 671249






😣 Ouch


----------



## pawl (15 Dec 2022)

FishFright said:


> The same thing she did with the clapping ?





Nurses were the best thing since sliced bread during the Covid .As an exe nurse they deserve every penny they get.Along with the emergency services


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Part one of dentist appointment done awaiting part 2



Part 2 at dentist was rough
Hygienist was quite rough I felt but as I have never seen an hygienist before I don't know what to expect. 
Kept getting told to relax my lips.... How do you relax your lips.... 
Not sure I will bother going again


----------



## tyred (15 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> OK, this was a bad idea. 25 minutes of walking heat has vanished in 10 minutes, and I'm starting to freeze whilst drinking cold beer.



You need whiskey.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2022)

Another brrrrrrrrrrrrright and chhhhhhhhhhhhilly day here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but having just watched the local news, I now can see why I was struggling to heat the house last night. Place was down to 15C by the morning, though the radiators fed by the back boiler were still warm. Madam Lexi has not gotten out of bed. She's still under all the covers. Smart girl, methinks...

Main task this morning was making another big pot of soup. I've gone for carrot, sweet potato & red lentil, flavoured with coconut and thai spices. 

No evidence of furry intruders, so the bricks seem to be doing their job. They will do for a temporary measure until it's warm enough to effect a repair. It's not just me, it's the adhesives / fillers that won't set right if it's below a certain temperature. When I get round to doing the repair, I shall also drill some holes in the window ledge and put metal spikes (ok, I have a box of really long nails) facing down into the cavity wall along the entire length. That'll learn 'em. 

Anyhoo, it is time for luncheon, and I has a hungry.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> You need whiskey.



Or an insanely hot curry...


----------



## tyred (15 Dec 2022)

Someone has left an Astra van idling outside and it sounds like it needs a fan belt tensioner or maybe a water pump as the high pitched squeal is really irritating.


----------



## Speicher (15 Dec 2022)

Has anyone else seen/heard that advertisement for glassy glues and icy glues.  Apparently they are in Finland.

There snow way I am going there. I think I'll stick to UK for now. 

They could be just what @Reynard needs now.

Just started a funny thread on this subject, so you can put your answers in there, thank you.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Dec 2022)

Last session... 90 minutes to go.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> You need whiskey.



Cue the whisky/ whiskey comments in 3, 2, 1,…


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Cue the whisky/ whiskey comments in 3, 2, 1,…



He is in Ireland so the e is appropriate surely.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> He is in Ireland so the e is appropriate surely.



Thank you oldwheels, I wasn’t aware of that. I’m a latecomer to Whisky but tried Aberlour “ Casg Anham “ a while ago and really enjoyed it. When visiting our daughter in Edinburgh I tried a few more from her small stash ( her partner does off road running events all over mainland Scotland and several of the Isles, she usually brings back a bottle if there’s a nearby distillery ) 
I tried a bottle of “ Big Pete “ when it was on offer in Waitrose and loved the deep peaty flavour. Someone recommended a Whisky from Aldi, “ Glen Marnoch “ it was £16.99 a bottle so I wasn’t expecting much but I was very pleasantly surprised by just how smooth and peaty it was. Of course, sods law they no longer have any stock so I’m on the lookout for different peaty whiskys to try.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Indeed. And most landscape photographers I know just take them out in Photoshop.
> 
> That was an interesting diversion! Sadly the site is more of a memorial than anything else because the founder died a few years ago.
> 
> I had plans for today but it seems that I did too much yesterday and it’s minus 8 outside. So I shall have another  and do a bit of festive admin.



People ! 
L. S. LOWRY suffered from pitch invasion! No sooner than he had set up to paint a picture crowds would swarm everywhere !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Dec 2022)

Another sub zero ride, just over 3 hours this time.


----------



## colly (15 Dec 2022)

Not that anyone is remotely interested (though it's the mundane thread after all) but the plastering is finished.
Before:





After:


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with brie & chutney, one with sliced avocado, plus an apple, a pear and the obligatory two 

Wood bins in the house all filled up, will be glad to see the back of this perishing cold weather. While I was at it, I went to look at the drain - yesterday's work crew have done a cracking job, it looks so neat and tidy. Kudos to them. 

This wuss decided that after filling the wood bins, she was much too cold, so a hot bath with lots of scented bubbles and a good book was partaken of.

Now time for a  and something chocolatey.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Dec 2022)

Hot water bottle warming the legs after my sub zero cycling adventure earlier. How did people cycle in winter in the Middle Ages before these home comforts were available?


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Dec 2022)

Seminar finished.

At the end we were supposed to write three things that were new to us and which we could use in our work. I solved the problem of there being nothing particularly by picking three random topics and saying a sentence on each one. 

This proves I can make up impressive sounding nonsense in German too.


----------



## tom73 (15 Dec 2022)

Pretty much sums up the day


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Thank you oldwheels, I wasn’t aware of that. I’m a latecomer to Whisky but tried Aberlour “ Casg Anham “ a while ago and really enjoyed it. When visiting our daughter in Edinburgh I tried a few more from her small stash ( her partner does off road running events all over mainland Scotland and several of the Isles, she usually brings back a bottle if there’s a nearby distillery )
> I tried a bottle of “ Big Pete “ when it was on offer in Waitrose and loved the deep peaty flavour. Someone recommended a Whisky from Aldi, “ Glen Marnoch “ it was £16.99 a bottle so I wasn’t expecting much but I was very pleasantly surprised by just how smooth and peaty it was. Of course, sods law they no longer have any stock so I’m on the lookout for different peaty whiskys to try.



The ultimate peaty one is Laphroig ( pronounced lafroig) but I have never tried any of the newer distilleries. Bowmore is not too bad and a pal of mine was manager there in the past.
We did produce one Very peaty one here but in small quantities. It was very peaty and “ heavy” but there were production problems we were still working on when the distillery closed for a while and new owners not interested in quality took over and I left.
The managing director of my first distillery described Laphroig as like old smelly socks steeped in disinfectant but I think it has changed since those days.
My days of drinking anything alcoholic have pretty much gone now so cannot comment on recent distillations by taste but the old trick is to tip a little into your palm and rub hands together before cupping and sniffing.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Dec 2022)

Went out to have a look at the world but by car. The temp here was 2.8C but up where I normally go was reported as -1.5C tho’ I did not drive there.
Recycling bins have been emptied one day late. The driver posted some pictures of recent runs which look a bit horrific.
Gritting lorry went past here at 6 AM and has just been past again as there has been a slight thaw and there will be frost later making the roads a bit dodgy.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The ultimate peaty one is Laphroig ( pronounced lafroig) but I have never tried any of the newer distilleries. Bowmore is not too bad and a pal of mine was manager there in the past.
> We did produce one Very peaty one here but in small quantities. It was very peaty and “ heavy” but there were production problems we were still working on when the distillery closed for a while and new owners not interested in quality took over and I left.
> The managing director of my first distillery described Laphroig as like old smelly socks steeped in disinfectant but I think it has changed since those days.
> My days of drinking anything alcoholic have pretty much gone now so cannot comment on recent distillations by taste but the old trick is to tip a little into your palm and rub hands together before cupping and sniffing.


Thanks for the tip. I was having a tot of the Glen Marnoch last night and Mrs Tenkaykev whos was sitting at the other end of the table remarked how it smelled like a cross between jeyes fluid and creosote 😄
I’ve added Laphroig to my shopping list, thanks again 👍🥃


----------



## Illaveago (15 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Seminar finished.
> 
> At the end we were supposed to write three things that were new to us and which we could use in our work. I solved the problem of there being nothing particularly by picking three random topics and saying a sentence on each one.
> 
> This proves I can make up impressive sounding nonsense in German too.



Ah! Creative writing!


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2022)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaanyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Indeed. And most landscape photographers I know just take them out in Photoshop.
> 
> That was an interesting diversion! Sadly the site is more of a memorial than anything else because the founder died a few years ago.
> 
> I had plans for today but it seems that I did too much yesterday and it’s minus 8 outside. So I shall have another  and do a bit of festive admin.


Try their Facebook page.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2022)

Another day another " Inside the factory" to watch this time all about christmas


----------



## Speicher (15 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Another day another " Inside the factory" to watch this time all about christmas



I am watching Grand Designs. I think they have a budget of £700, rather than £7 million.


----------



## tyred (15 Dec 2022)

The pavements are really, really, slippery now as the snow mostly melted and has now frozen. You really do have to wonder why it's deemed essential to grit the roads several times per day but they never bother with the pavements. The council probably spend the budget on a fancy Christmas dinner for themselves or something. 

I see the local chemist has Blue Stratos on a clearance sale offer. They've probably had it blocking up their stock room since 1971 and are fed up looking at it.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2022)

Lovely supper of carrot, sweet potato & red lentil soup (flavoured with red curry paste & coconut), then pasta in a mushroom and truffle cream sauce and buttered savoy cabbage.


----------



## Hebe (15 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> ✂️✂️✂️
> The managing director of my first distillery described Laphroig as like old smelly socks steeped in disinfectant but I think it has changed since those days.
> ✂️✂️✂️


Laphroaig was my first 😍 It smelled like wet wool socks on a barbecue and I was smitten. I don't drink any more, but I have fond memories.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Dec 2022)

I now have two lots of train tickets that I need to get printed out from the machine at one of the local stations.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of carrot, sweet potato & red lentil soup (flavoured with red curry paste & coconut), then pasta in a mushroom and truffle cream sauce and buttered savoy cabbage.



Tasty!


----------



## Hebe (15 Dec 2022)

School concert tonight with Miss Hebe playing bass in a couple of songs. Super proud of her.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Laphroaig was my first 😍 It smelled like wet wool socks on a barbecue and I was smitten. I don't drink any more, but I have fond memories.



I always associated it with TCP. Talisker is a fine Islay with a little less peatiness. Lagavulin is my favourite, really lush, but at over 50 quid a bottle, it's a little beyond my budget.


----------



## Jenkins (15 Dec 2022)

At some point this weekend I really must get out and get the last of the family's C*****mas bits. Then I will know how much or how little money I have left until the end of the month and whether I need to transfer some cash from the emergency fund to the current account. Things were looking good this month until I had a couple of train, hotel & gig ticket booking moments.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ah! Creative writing!



there was some creative form filling in later when I had to give 'feedback'.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I always associated it with TCP. Talisker is a fine Islay with a little less peatiness. Lagavulin is my favourite, really lush, but at over 50 quid a bottle, it's a little beyond my budget.


When we were visiting our daughter in Edinburgh I was a little under the weather and she gave me a glass of whiskey. She’d purchased it from an Island distillery that she’d visited while waiting for her partner to finish his race. It was exceptionally nice, and I managed to finish most of the bottle over the course of our stay. I was going to replace it but when I looked online there was none available, the previous listed price being over £150 per bottle 😮


----------



## tyred (15 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Laphroaig was my first 😍 It smelled like wet wool socks on a barbecue and I was smitten. I don't drink any more, but I have fond memories.



I sampled Laphroaig when I was in Ayrshire earlier this year to see what all the fuss is about and I did like it. I sampled a lot of whiskies during the trip, my memory may be a little hazy.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> there was some creative form filling in later when I had to give 'feedback'.


Just be honest.


----------



## tyred (15 Dec 2022)

I've replaced the filter in my water filter jug.


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2022)

One of the lockets I bought on the 'bay needs a better bail if I want to wear it. The original bail with the Kordes & Lichtenfels stamp is missing, and it's been replaced with a flimsy (albeit still silver) clip bail. It would be fine on a smaller / lighter pendant, but not on a half ounce locket as it'll wear through in no time.


----------



## tyred (15 Dec 2022)

And just to complete a suitably mundane evening, I have re-filled my ice cube tray.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Dec 2022)

Watching Question Time for the first time in years ... it's actually getting a bit interesting again, who would have thunk it?


----------



## Reynard (15 Dec 2022)

I prefer watching Newscast. 

Currently self-medicating with a box of Lindor.


----------



## Grant Fondo (15 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I prefer watching Newscast.
> 
> Currently self-medicating with a box of Lindor.



Ooh, very nice. Got a box of Milk Tray available but doing my best to make it last, all the nice ones gone anyway.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Ooh, very nice. Got a box of Milk Tray available but doing my best to make it last, all the nice ones gone anyway.



Three Christmases ago I picked up a whole case on clearance.  Think it worked out something daft like 80p per 200g box... Down to the last four boxes of them.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2022)

Anyhoo, off to bed go I.

Nunnight one and all.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Dec 2022)

Good morning. finally fixing bikes again today, thank goodness.



classic33 said:


> Just be honest.



I tried that last time.


----------



## tom73 (16 Dec 2022)

Right hound time should be fun it’s white and crisp outside.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I sampled Laphroaig when I was in Ayrshire earlier this year to see what all the fuss is about and I did like it. I sampled a lot of whiskies during the trip, my memory may be a little hazy.



It's the 'seaweedy' note that defines the 'Islay' Malts, somewhat astrigent but very different.................you can tell it's made on a small island.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2022)

-5 here in Hamtun. 
I've got to fire up, and de-ice the car for the first time since last weekend.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2022)

Phone say's minus 4 here 
Kettle is boiling


----------



## tom73 (16 Dec 2022)

-3 and counting reports say will reach the lofty heights of 2 by mid morning 
Time for a  still warming up from early morning dog walk.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2022)

First cuppa was not a good one
Today's task is assisting swmbo who's sorting out my father's phone could be fun


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> The pavements are really, really, slippery now as the snow mostly melted and has now frozen. You really do have to wonder why it's deemed essential to grit the roads several times per day but they never bother with the pavements. The council probably spend the budget on a fancy Christmas dinner for themselves or something.
> 
> I see the local chemist has Blue Stratos on a clearance sale offer. They've probably had it blocking up their stock room since 1971 and are fed up looking at it.



Oh! I used to use that !


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2022)

Morning perambulation aborted on health and safety grounds. It is basically impossible to stand upright on the pavement and car drivers don't like people walking on their road.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Watching Question Time for the first time in years ... it's actually getting a bit interesting again, who would have thunk it?



Did an old lady in the audience get up and hit an MP with her brolly ?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2022)

and snowing quite heavy. Not sure if I want my morning walk or not.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2022)

Morning .
I have been out and put our bins out . It was cold !
I was working on the hotel again yesterday . I had to rummage around in my garage for some suitable wood . I salvaged some hinges off an old door so that we can lift the lid up for cleaning , putting in fresh food or bedding and to see if it had any visitors . I need to sort out some material for waterproofing the roof . Oh I also modified the plan I was using , I cut down the sides and back to make a sloping roof to allow water to run off.


----------



## tom73 (16 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Watching Question Time for the first time in years ... it's actually getting a bit interesting again, who would have thunk it?



Hardy bother with it not very interactive set questions and full of sound bites. When I do I watch it on iplayer easy to fast forward all the rubbish. To get to the best bit normal done within 5 mins.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2022)

Magpies are first down this morning.
Another clear blue skies start to the day outside


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> and snowing quite heavy. Not sure if I want my morning walk or not.



A snowy walk can be nice but also can be hard work


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2022)

Back from shopping..... I do wonder why I shop at Morrisons, they've become absolutely useless. 

Oh, yes. I remember why, now, it's my festive 15% discount 😂


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. finally fixing bikes again today, thank goodness.
> 
> I tried that last time.


It didn't it go down well?


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Right hound time should be fun it’s white and crisp outside.


Deep and even?


----------



## oldwheels (16 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I always associated it with TCP. Talisker is a fine Islay with a little less peatiness. Lagavulin is my favourite, really lush, but at over 50 quid a bottle, it's a little beyond my budget.



Talisker is on Skye.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> When we were visiting our daughter in Edinburgh I was a little under the weather and she gave me a glass of whiskey. She’d purchased it from an Island distillery that she’d visited while waiting for her partner to finish his race. It was exceptionally nice, and I managed to finish most of the bottle over the course of our stay. I was going to replace it but when I looked online there was none available, the previous listed price being over £150 per bottle 😮



No e if it was Scottish. Whisky.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Dec 2022)

Settlers coming with a large lorry to Dervaig this morning where it is apparently raining heavily.
Their lorry however is stuck in snow on the mainland and in any case the roads to Dervaig are reported as being sheet ice and certainly not passable.
Here the Main St is reported as being black ice and I noticed my neighbour having difficulty getting his van to move off the slight slope he was parked on.
Temp is above freezing so there is a slight thaw which puts a film of water on top of the ice.
When I got up at about 0800 it was still pitch dark outside.


----------



## fossyant (16 Dec 2022)

My daughter is out on a driving lesson as we speak. Not ideal conditions, but it's best she learns about these things. Last week she was driving with low sun, didn't like it, but better she experiences difficulties in winter than not to. All good experience.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2022)

It’s -7C again this morning, long shorts again me thinks


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Talisker is on Skye.



I visited the distillery once, many years ago and had a free sample.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A snowy walk can be nice but also can be hard work



I know. My old legs don't seem to work so well now after being plagued by back/sciatic issues so it was hard work lifting the knees higher to walk through the fresh snow. Enjoyed it though.


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Dec 2022)

-7 brrrrr


----------



## oldwheels (16 Dec 2022)

There must be a weather change afoot as there are now spells of westerly wind and the ravens have come out to play.
They vanished during the cold spell.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> There must be a weather change afoot as there are now spells of westerly wind and the ravens have come out to play.
> They vanished during the cold spell.



Turning a bit milder by lunchtime I think.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Talisker is on Skye.


Oops, silly me! Mind, I did spend a good part of yesterday thinking it was Friday.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Along with a roast chicken crisp sandwich


----------



## tom73 (16 Dec 2022)

@Andy in Germany hope you survived your training. 
Your posts reminded me about I went on summer school when doing my teaching. The teacher leading our group used an idea she'd seen used. We had to write done on a post card 3 things we wanted to remember and names of other students we thought we like to contact later. The group was full of boring spoon fed students expect me and another from our normal group. The idea was they got posted a few weeks later to help you remember. I wrote things to remember: nothing. Names of students: none of them. 

Talk of feed back reminded me of my lead tutor she'd started out doing community development training. So had very mixed groups one group she remembers. Had a bloke who every time they come back from lunch. He'd go on about no bananas. Come feed back form time 
he'd simply put no bananas.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2022)

These adverts are getting serious now!





Means moving to either Manchester or London though.


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2022)

Reggie is feeling better


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Part 2 at dentist was rough
> Hygienist was quite rough I felt but as I have never seen an hygienist before I don't know what to expect.
> Kept getting told to relax my lips.... How do you relax your lips....
> Not sure I will bother going again



if you don't then some day you will have to & it will be more unpleasant. better to get used to it now, & keep going. cleanings can be rough, depends on how you care for them yourself. take better care of them & the cleanings won't be so rough

that said, not all hygienists are the same


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2022)

I got a happy Christmas text from my bank. 

Nice of the manager to take the time to send me a text


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2022)

Ice on outside of one of our windows


----------



## Gwylan (16 Dec 2022)

Mysterious stock in the freezer on its way to be lunch time soup.

The label is gone, could be interesting. More, re flavour, later.


----------



## Gwylan (16 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oops, silly me! Mind, I did spend a good part of yesterday thinking it was Friday.



Well, you're right now. 
Ahead of the trend.


----------



## mybike (16 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> The pavements are really, really, slippery now as the snow mostly melted and has now frozen. You really do have to wonder why it's deemed essential to grit the roads several times per day but they never bother with the pavements. The council probably spend the budget on a fancy Christmas dinner for themselves or something.
> 
> I see the local chemist has Blue Stratos on a clearance sale offer. They've probably had it blocking up their stock room since 1971 and are fed up looking at it.



How does it compare to whisk(e)y?


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Mysterious stock in the freezer on its way to be lunch time soup.
> 
> The label is gone, could be interesting. More, re flavour, later.



I have freezer containers like that,too.. 😂


----------



## Speicher (16 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> I have been out and put our bins out . It was cold !
> I was working on the hotel again yesterday . I had to rummage around in my garage for some suitable wood . I salvaged some hinges off an old door so that we can lift the lid up for cleaning , putting in fresh food or bedding and to see if it had any visitors . I need to sort out some material for waterproofing the roof . Oh I also modified the plan I was using , I cut down the sides and back to make a sloping roof to allow water to run off.



Is that the hedgehog hotel? I think they are supposed to have an "off set" corridor, so that Mr Fox cannot reach the resident.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Is that the hedgehog hotel? I think they are supposed to have an "off set" corridor, so that Mr Fox cannot reach the resident.



I think I may put an internal baffle . I have made the opening to the dimensions on the drawing and it looks large . I will take some pictures and post them later .


----------



## tom73 (16 Dec 2022)

Pipe work to our out door tap has just burst lucky I've managed to isolate it.  
Repair will have to wait till spring.


----------



## Speicher (16 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I think I may put an internal baffle . I have made the opening to the dimensions on the drawing and it looks large . I will take some pictures and post them later .


That sounds good if you are following a drawing. 

Internal baffle? I think I have one of those a couple of times a week.


----------



## Hebe (16 Dec 2022)

Waiting for the school bus for the last time this year


----------



## fossyant (16 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ice on outside of one of our windows
> 
> View attachment 671383



Had quite a bit of this on our conservatory this morning, although I've used 8 KWh heating it, so not far off £3 for the day. 

My daughter was asking which is cheaper to run, fan heaters or oil radiators so I explained the difference - oil better for sustained heat and quiet, fan for instant. She then told me that her boyfriend's parent's haven't got the heating on due to a fault with the boiler so they use the wood burner, and he's freezing upstairs in his room. I said a £30 oil radiator will help. Their pipes were all frozen this morning, no water !


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2022)

Lunchtime stroll completed with a lot more frosted pavements than last few days


----------



## Jameshow (16 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> Had quite a bit of this on our conservatory this morning, although I've used 8 KWh heating it, so not far off £3 for the day.
> 
> My daughter was asking which is cheaper to run, fan heaters or oil radiators so I explained the difference - oil better for sustained heat and quiet, fan for instant. She then told me that her boyfriend's parent's haven't got the heating on due to a fault with the boiler so they use the wood burner, and he's freezing upstairs in his room. I said a £30 oil radiator will help. Their pipes were all frozen this morning, no water !



Are quartz the same as halogen heaters? Brought a client one this morning, she complained it was 2 bars and not 4 bars!!


----------



## DCLane (16 Dec 2022)

A couple of months ago I sold a track wheelset on eBay. Unfortunately one of the axles, whilst OK on my bike, had issues. As I was a bit stressed with life at the time (still am) I simply refunded the seller the whole amount as they'd suggested a rear axle would solve it rather than get them to post it back and try to re-sell, etc. and wished them the best in resolving the issue.

This morning a cheque for £20 arrived from the buyer as a thanks as they'd sourced the axle. Completely unexpected and a nice surprise.

There are still some decent people out there.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2022)

Taken car for its weekly run. You wouldn’t think I’m a hooligan but just been doing donuts in a large and empty frozen car park.


----------



## fossyant (16 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Taken car for its weekly run. You wouldn’t think I’m a hooligan but just been doing donuts in a large and empty frozen car park.



Took mine out as it's not moved for two weeks, and there was lots of condensation on the windows, inside the car. It did get 26 mile round trip on the motorway. Blooming filthy - it was clean when I set off.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 Dec 2022)

I finally found this Mavic 305 headset in pretty good condition and complete apart from one solitary ball bearing (l can live with that )


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2022)

I am now released from captivity work for weekend. 

I'll venture out for a walk in daylight and try not to fall!


----------



## tom73 (16 Dec 2022)

Home alone for fours days .. mm what to do


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> Took mine out as it's not moved for two weeks, and there was lots of condensation on the windows, inside the car. It did get 26 mile round trip on the motorway. Blooming filthy - it was clean when I set off.



I was surprised at how easily the snow shovelled off, didn’t need the scraper at all. I think because it’s been so cold and below zero all week, the snow didn’t have much moisture in it. Still seemed fairly powdery.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2022)

I'm off to the pantomime with grandson this evening 😁


----------



## Speicher (16 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I am now released from captivity work for weekend.
> 
> I'll venture out for a walk in daylight and try not to fall!



Even penguins can fall over!


----------



## dave r (16 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> Took mine out as it's not moved for two weeks, and there was lots of condensation on the windows, inside the car. It did get 26 mile round trip on the motorway. Blooming filthy - it was clean when I set off.



I used my motor for the first time since Tuesday last and when I was defrosting it there was almost as much ice on the inside as there was on the outside.


----------



## Speicher (16 Dec 2022)

Decades ago, we were told there would be a paperless society. So why have I now got a two drawer filing cabinet full of important paperwork?

It is really a three drawer one, but as I have shredded so much confidential paper, I now have room for miscellaneous magazines and brochures etc along with the dozen or so fat files that still need editing. 

Putting all similar things together makes it easier to sort.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> No e if it was Scottish. Whisky.



Mea Culpa


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2022)

My bank card has been cloned 😔


----------



## Jameshow (16 Dec 2022)

1 hour work left in 2022!!


----------



## Jameshow (16 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My bank card has been cloned 😔



I'm going to tell my Mrs that!!


----------



## tom73 (16 Dec 2022)

Following on from my last post i must have been married too long. I've just cleaned the whole Kitchen


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2022)

Here is the hotel that I have been working on . There is a separate inner box which is made from plywood which now has the baffle fitted which has an opening opposite side to the entrance so a Hedgehog would zig zag on entry . The inner box has a lid which will be removeable . The inner box will be removeable and there will be a layer of insulation between both boxes.


----------



## Hebe (16 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My bank card has been cloned 😔


That's awful. I hope your bank are being helpful.

I swam 750metres this morning. It's definitely the easiest exercise post covid in the current weather. In other news, I got Hebe Jr, her bass, and her garageband app all connected via a Focusrite audio interface. She can now do her music assignment


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> That's awful. I hope your bank are being helpful.
> 
> I swam 750metres this morning. It's definitely the easiest exercise post covid in the current weather. In other news, I got Hebe Jr, her bass, and her garageband app all connected via a Focusrite audio interface. She can now do her music assignment



Yes, Santander have been very proactive, thanks... 👍


----------



## Speicher (16 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Here is the hotel that I have been working on . There is a separate inner box which is made from plywood which now has the baffle fitted which has an opening opposite side to the entrance so a Hedgehog would zig zag on entry . The inner box has a lid which will be removeable . The inner box will be removeable and there will be a layer of insulation between both boxes.
> 
> View attachment 671425



That looks lovely for a hedgehog. Do they like straw to nest/snuggle into? You will be able check on his/her progress and hopefully survive the winter.


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Even penguins can fall over!




That was me walking across the car park the other night! I've got a big bruise on my hip now.


----------



## tyred (16 Dec 2022)

Walk completed. It's raining now which has taken away a lot of the ice but the compacted remains are still dangerous. It will be a nice mess later if it freezes again. 

I will be going to the theatre later.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm off to the pantomime with grandson this evening 😁



Oh no your not


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2022)

It's officially the weekend.
And looking at the weather forecast I doubt I shall be doing many miles


----------



## Hebe (16 Dec 2022)

Fish and chips tonight


----------



## Ian H (16 Dec 2022)

Meanwhile in the Southern Hemisphere...

View: https://twitter.com/guardian/status/1603786818893348866


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2022)

Ian H said:


> Meanwhile in the Southern Hemisphere...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/guardian/status/1603786818893348866




They're sensitive animals. No wonder they got the hump.


----------



## tom73 (16 Dec 2022)

Ian H said:


> Meanwhile in the Southern Hemisphere...
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/guardian/status/1603786818893348866




Even the cast are bored with the story


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> A couple of months ago I sold a track wheelset on eBay. Unfortunately one of the axles, whilst OK on my bike, had issues. As I was a bit stressed with life at the time (still am) I simply refunded the seller the whole amount as they'd suggested a rear axle would solve it rather than get them to post it back and try to re-sell, etc. and wished them the best in resolving the issue.
> 
> This morning a cheque for £20 arrived from the buyer as a thanks as they'd sourced the axle. Completely unexpected and a nice surprise.
> 
> There are still some decent people out there.



takes one, to know one ;-)


----------



## rockyroller (16 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> My bank card has been cloned 😔



really!? how did you find out? how much did the thief get away with?


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2022)

It's been another brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrright and chhhhhhhhhhhhhhilly day here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well. Must've been a cold one overnight, as despite the fire still going, the temp in the house had dropped to 14C. Managed to get it to 17 now, but can't seem to get the temp up any more than that. Things should start easing weatherwise here tomorrow.

Had a kitchen morning, and there is now a veggie chilli simmering away in the crock pot. Also restocked the wood bins in the house, spotted where Ratty has chewed an entry into the cavity wall on the outside (I shall find something to jam into that hole tomorrow) and went out to Littleport this afternoon to pick up the parental unit's prescription. Took a good while to scrape all the ice off the car.

The roads around the Common were fine, but the other end of Black Bank, which is heavily shaded by trees and industrial buildings, was just sheet ice. With the inevitable consequences - a four car pile-up at what is normally a fairly tricky junction at the best of times. There was a trailer in the mix as well... People at the scene seemed to have everything well in hand, so muggins tiptoed around and carried on with her journey.

Had a lovely lunch of a large pitta bread filled with roast pork, plus an apple, a pear and two  Just going to relax for the rest of the evening, don't need to do too much in the way of food other than putting on the rice cooker.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> My daughter is out on a driving lesson as we speak. Not ideal conditions, but it's best she learns about these things. Last week she was driving with low sun, didn't like it, but better she experiences difficulties in winter than not to. All good experience.



I learned to drive during the winter - best thing I did, IMHO. Had an understanding with my instructor that if the weather was sh*tty, I was up for a lesson.


----------



## tom73 (16 Dec 2022)

Just been checking up looks like the weather records have get rewritten for a 3rd time this year. 
Turns out this is 6th coldest first half of December since 1772 
That follows one of warmest Autumns and the record summer temperatures. 
Yet powers that be still continue to fiddle in the wind


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Oh no your not



Oh yes I am 😂


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> really!? how did you find out? how much did the thief get away with?



Nope. I've no idea.. I've only lost, potentially, £17 (22 USD) but should get that back eventually. The fraud that wasn't paid was a couple of £thousand but my bank noticed the scam and shut the payments down.


----------



## Ian H (16 Dec 2022)

I've got a new knob! Several actually. Fitted three doors. Another seven to go.


----------



## postman (16 Dec 2022)

Ian H said:


> I've got a new knob! Several actually. Fitted three doors. Another seven to go.
> 
> View attachment 671443


oh silly billy,you have only gone and put a pull one on the side that is push.Take them all off and start again.


----------



## KnittyNorah (16 Dec 2022)

Condensate pipe from boiler froze solid overnight. It goes through the outside wall and runs down it to the drain, with a couple of bends to get there. It was mostly frozen down at the bottom and once that was free, the upper ice/slush started dripping gradually through. The pipe is on a south-facing wall and is black, but - unfortunately in this particular instance! - is well insulated; that was the problem - difficult to warm it enough, through the insulation, to melt the ice! 

I'll have it moved to drain into the sink's waste I think. It's clear now - after much hard workandfiddling - and the boiler running safely once more but brrrrr the house is cold and only just getting back to a reasonable temperature. Hopefully should be no more problems, lowest temp only forecast to be -2 tonight rather than the -7 and -8 every night since the beginning of the week.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> Condensate pipe from boiler froze solid overnight. It goes through the outside wall and runs down it to the drain, with a couple of bends to get there. It was mostly frozen down at the bottom and once that was free, the upper ice/slush started dripping gradually through. The pipe is on a south-facing wall and is black, but - unfortunately in this particular instance! - is well insulated; that was the problem - difficult to warm it enough, through the insulation, to melt the ice!
> 
> I'll have it moved to drain into the sink's waste I think. It's clear now - after much hard workandfiddling - and the boiler running safely once more but brrrrr the house is cold and only just getting back to a reasonable temperature. Hopefully should be no more problems, lowest temp only forecast to be -2 tonight rather than the -7 and -8 every night since the beginning of the week.



Keep warm, hun, glad you've got it fixed.


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2022)

Aaaaanyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Dec 2022)

Just been looking at the roadwatch pages and an Oban page on FB.
Lots of photos of road conditions on the A82 and A85. Nearly everything is at a standstill and gritters are stymied by stuck lorries and cars.
Some who were heading south are offering their hotel bookings for those who are advised to not even think about leaving Glasgow. 
Best vehicle I ever had for such conditions was an old Sherpa Highwayman motorhome. Generally underpowered and slow for modern roads but never put a wheel wrong in bad snow or ice conditions. 
Worst was a VW Transporter which once did a 360 degree spin coming downhill from Tyndrum. Bounced off the snowbanks on either side. Brakes were never touched but there was nothing I could do to correct the spin once started. Probably hit a lump of ice which threw it off a straight line.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (16 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Home alone for fours days .. mm what to do



Don't you mean "what not to do "


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2022)

Lovely supper of carrot, sweet potato & red lentil soup, then a veggie chilli with all the trimmings


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Mysterious stock in the freezer on its way to be lunch time soup.
> 
> The label is gone, could be interesting. More, re flavour, later.



I read this as SOCK


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Dec 2022)

I'm back from the pantomime 🧙‍♀️


----------



## Hebe (16 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm back from the pantomime 🧙‍♀️



It’s behind you….


----------



## Reynard (16 Dec 2022)

Am watching the dancing horses, AKA the freestyle dressage from the London International Horse Show


----------



## Gwylan (16 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I read this as SOCK



My cooking is not that bad 🤭


----------



## Gwylan (16 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Are quartz the same as halogen heaters? Brought a client one this morning, she complained it was 2 bars and not 4 bars!!



Yes. Part of my area of responsibility many years ago 
Debate, endless, about just how good or effective they are at heating


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Am watching the dancing horses, AKA the freestyle dressage from the London International Horse Show



My daughter took my granddaughter to that.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My daughter took my granddaughter to that.


How'd they do?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> How'd they do?



I fear my daughter may have spent most of the afternoon in the champagne tent.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Dec 2022)

What's with the own brand Custard Cream shortage at Morrisons? They are my preferred version and my local hasn't had them in stock for almost a month.


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I fear my daughter may have spent most of the afternoon in the champagne tent.


As in the drink or the tent colour?


----------



## classic33 (16 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> What's with the own brand Custard Cream shortage at Morrisons? They are my preferred version and my local hasn't had them in stock for almost a month.


Building up a demand for next week.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Dec 2022)

Finally - my niece has sent through her C*****mas list. With her being 'only' 20 years old, I can understand the gel nail kit, but not the crochet hooks and kit.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2022)

I have a  and a vanilla pastry thing.


----------



## Jameshow (17 Dec 2022)

Freezing down here in Devon. 

Prob 4" snow which has turned to hard icepack!! 

Getting to the lodge was fun prob stuck till it thaws over weekend!

Taps and sinks frozen slowly thawing!!


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Freezing down here in Devon.
> 
> Prob 4" snow which has turned to hard icepack!!
> 
> ...



No snow here, but my drive could probably host Torvill & Dean... Winds have switched to a southerly, so should be less cold from here on in...


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2022)

Anyways, time to bank the fire and head off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

Partially awake looks cold outside


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2022)

Morning .
It is still a bit dark here . There is strange light on the horizon . The sky above us is battleship grey but there are bands of different colours below . Pale yellow and purple .
I think I will go and make another drink .


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> What's with the own brand Custard Cream shortage at Morrisons? They are my preferred version and my local hasn't had them in stock for almost a month.



I'm at work today so I'll have a word with the warehouse and see what they can do.. 

I haven't tipped at Felixstowe so it's not my fault!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2022)

It's bed-stripping day.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

A bit more awake now
Kettle has boiled and tea is brewing


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

First cuppa went down well and was a much better cuppa than my first one yesterday.
Another good frost under the now clear skies.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2022)

Does anyone know when Hell is likely to freeze over as I am waiting for A head bearing for my Carrera Zelos from Halfords .


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

Christmas cake making today the mixed fruit has been in soak overnight.



Illaveago said:


> Does anyone know when Hell is likely to freeze over as I am waiting for A head bearing for my Carrera Zelos from Halfords .



I think it's the 24th but not sure.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

Someone I know defrosted there car with a kettle and now has to wait till the 27th to get a new screen fitted which I don't think is too bad


----------



## Hebe (17 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a vanilla pastry thing.


This gives me the kind of excitement that Hebe Jr used to have for midnight feasts ()! Followed by the sad reality that I’d have to hide a vanilla pastry to get it to last past tea time in this house.

Yesterday’s swim and erranding around town seem to have been too much again. I hate covid.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Dec 2022)

Clearish sky and temp just above freezing but outside is an ice rink. Looks like a recent fall of hail.
Much advice on the local FB pages not to even think about going out anywhere this morning due to everywhere being ice.
Some did drive to the morning ferry and once they managed to get out of town said it was not too bad if you took it slowly. Lots of icy patches but nobody reported off road so far.
Saw some neighbours who had been on holiday coming home and trying to get up their garden path couple of days ago.Nearly a hands and knees journey.
Just been out to check my weekly electricity consumption. Up quite a bit so heaters need to get turned down and need to stop warming up my kitchen in the morning with a fan heater.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It is still a bit dark here . There is strange light on the horizon . The sky above us is battleship grey but there are bands of different colours below . Pale yellow and purple .
> I think I will go and make another drink .



Take my tip, stay off the Pernod !!


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2022)

I know I'm probably a bit late, but should I start boiling the sprouts ready for Christmas dinner? 🤔


----------



## Gwylan (17 Dec 2022)

Another COVID injection yesterday. Survived the night without adverse reaction. Using it as a ploy to stay in nice warm bed.
*The room is 18°C. 

Why it in in bold?*


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Take my tip, stay off the Pernod !!



Yeuk! I don't like aniseed!


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I know I'm probably a bit late, but should I start boiling the sprouts ready for Christmas dinner? 🤔



For next year should be fine but might still be a bit undercooked!


----------



## Jenkins (17 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. It is another bright & sunny morning in south east Suffolk and looks as though it could almost be warm out there, but I have no intention of finding out if it is until I've had a second coffee of the day.


----------



## postman (17 Dec 2022)

Mr and Mrs P are going to Bradford today.No we are not being punished,we are going to see The Drifters.A meal out i think,then Sunday its over to see son and a visit to Manchester Christmas Market.I am going to get really wrapped up for that.A cold and busy weekend coming up.


----------



## postman (17 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Building up a demand for next week.


Aldi here in our part of Leeds have none of the wonderul crackers what am i going to eat my cheese with.I think Mrs P has substituted Sainsburys,Xmas might be ruined.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

postman said:


> Mr and Mrs P are going to Bradford today.No we are not being punished,we are going to see The Drifters.



I saw the Drifters about 30 years ago in Palma doubt they were the originals though.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

Christmas cake has just gone in the oven


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Christmas cake has just gone in the oven



Our daughter made a Christmas cake a couple of weeks ago and has been " feeding " it with Whisky. 🥃


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Dec 2022)

... Speaking of Whisky, a friend just sent me a message to say that Aldi now has stock on the shelf, although the web site shows no whisky in stock.
He's picked up a 12yo cask matured Speyside single malt for £21.99


----------



## mybike (17 Dec 2022)

We had a light dusting of snow overnight, now it is raining.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2022)

It looks like we're among the last to get a change in the weather. There's some high but faint cloud cover now though.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Dec 2022)

Aldi pepper oat cakes are delicious with a good strong cheddar I've just discovered.


----------



## Gwylan (17 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> For next year should be fine but might still be a bit undercooked!



Chuck bicarb in, that brings on the mush stage. Sort of preemptive antacid treatment.
Have to have all the doors in the house open so the smell permeates everything in the house.
The smell is a well know prophylactic.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Dec 2022)

Another thing I discovered today Morow an Internet prog rock radio station, no dj, no ads just music. Nice to hear there are new prog rock bands still comping up.


----------



## mybike (17 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> What's with the own brand Custard Cream shortage at Morrisons? They are my preferred version and my local hasn't had them in stock for almost a month.



The local Aldi has had no Belmont milk chocolate wafer bars for at least a month. I only have a few left.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Our daughter made a Christmas cake a couple of weeks ago and has been " feeding " it with Whisky. 🥃



No alcohol going in ours.


----------



## Gwylan (17 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> What's with the own brand Custard Cream shortage at Morrisons? They are my preferred version and my local hasn't had them in stock for almost a month.



That's scare mongering. Want to create a panic in the biscuit aisle?
Worse still, there will be fakes on eBay at twice the price.
Government should do something about it


----------



## Gwylan (17 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> The local Aldi has had no Belmont milk chocolate wafer bars for at least a month. I only have a few left.



Fake news. Aimed at pushing us into panic buying.

Assume you work in Aldi and trying to boost sales.


----------



## mybike (17 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Fake news. Aimed at pushing us into panic buying.
> 
> Assume you work in Aldi and trying to boost sales.


You can't buy what's not there.

What's work?


----------



## FishFright (17 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> What's work?



I recognise all the letters but not in that order.


----------



## KnittyNorah (17 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Finally - my niece has sent through her C*****mas list. With her being 'only' 20 years old, I can understand the gel nail kit, but not the crochet hooks and kit.



You'd be surprised at the number of youngsters - students at UCLAN very often - who come to the two knitting and crochet groups I attend in the city centre.

One of the groups is specifically for absolute beginners, and I attend as a 'teacher'. Most of the youngsters come a few times to pick up the basics, pick it up fast, then only return when/if they encounter problems or a difficult pattern, and occasionally if they happen to be passing they'll pop in and say hello. At the beginning of each academic year there are always at least half a dozen medical students who are advised to attend and gain competence in either knitting, hand-sewing or crochet in order to improve their fine motor skills for needle and medical equipment handling ... it seems to work as they (new ones) keep being sent!

There are a heap of good you-tube videos; the only thing to tell your niece, if you want to appear knowledgable, is to be careful about terminology in crochet between US and UK ...we use the same words, but for different stitches! Also suggest she joins Ravelry, which is a massive, free, knitting. crochet and weaving site (free, and as anonymous as she wants to be) with a HUGE database of free patterns, all beautifully sortable.


----------



## mybike (17 Dec 2022)




----------



## woodbutchmaster (17 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Yeuk! I don't like aniseed!



Result then


----------



## Hebe (17 Dec 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> One of the groups is specifically for absolute beginners, and I attend as a 'teacher'. Most of the youngsters come a few times to pick up the basics, pick it up fast, then only return when/if they encounter problems or a difficult pattern, and occasionally if they happen to be passing they'll pop in and say hello. At the beginning of each academic year there are always at least half a dozen medical students who are advised to attend and gain competence in either knitting, hand-sewing or crochet in order to improve their fine motor skills for needle and medical equipment handling ... it seems to work as they keep coming!
> 
> There are a heap of good you-tube videos; the only thing to tell your niece, if you want to appear knowledgable, is to be careful about terminology between US and UK ...we use the same words, but for different stitches! Also suggest she joins Ravelry, which is a massive, free, knitting. crochet and weaving site (free, and as anonymous as she wants to be) with a HUGE database of free patterns, all beautifully sortable.


I love Ravelry. It's both useful and beautiful, and very reliable. I know quite a few much younger knitters too, and it's nice to see wool shops opening again.

Anyway, here is today's mundane diversion. Gritter routes in Scotland. Most definitely worth a click for the names alone.

https://scotgov.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=2de764a9303848ffb9a4cac0bd0b1aab&utm_source=Klaviyo&utm_medium=campaign&_kx=4S7HubIm6I1ltwSmMBeqQ7GdDa-DB_2SJpkv5jDjJb0=.NQ6i9b


----------



## Speicher (17 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> That's scare mongering. Want to create a panic in the biscuit aisle?
> Worse still, there will be fakes on eBay at twice the price.
> Government should do something about it



The Biscuit Isles? They are just off the south east coast of Iceland.


----------



## Speicher (17 Dec 2022)

Crochet and kits? 

I am wondering if all the components of a "kit" would be less expensive to buy at a local wool shop, rather than on-line from Hobby wotsit etc?

I knit, but can only manage the basics in crochet. Other crotchety people who crochet would be able to advise.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> The Biscuit Isles? They are just off the south east coast of Iceland.



They're between the South Sandwich islands and the Isles of Langerhans


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

Pre lunchtime walk completed and upon entering back into the house all you can smell is the Christmas cake that is cooking away


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

The blue sky we had earlier has started to get grey and cloudy .


----------



## rockyroller (17 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Nope. I've no idea.. I've only lost, potentially, £17 (22 USD) but should get that back eventually. The fraud that wasn't paid was a couple of £thousand but my bank noticed the scam and shut the payments down.



oh good. a neighbor in our condo complex had their car stolen 2 nites ago. last month someone had their catalytic converter stolen. there must be a sign that says "easy pickins"


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I know I'm probably a bit late, but should I start boiling the sprouts ready for Christmas dinner? 🤔



Cut up some onion and pepper, drizzle some Italian dressing over the onion, pepper and sprouts, make an envelope out of some aluminum foil, puncture a small hole or two in it, and place it on the grill for 30 minutes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> It didn't it go down well?



It resulted in a discussion with the manager and the boss, which wasn't confrontational to be fair, more asking why I wasn't impressed when everyone else was. 

Some people also didn't understand the difference between introversion and shyness.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> oh good. a neighbor in our condo complex had their car stolen 2 nites ago. last month someone had their catalytic converter stolen. there must be a sign that says "easy pickins"



May need better lighting in the car park, and extra police presence. These things seem to happen everywhere, even where there is armed security. Frequent patrolling will help, but that may be a thing for neighborhood watch groups, police are, for the most part, quite poor at anything requiring them not to be in a vehicle.


----------



## classic33 (17 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It resulted in a discussion with the manager and the boss, which wasn't confrontational to be fair, more asking why I wasn't impressed when everyone else was. Some people also didn't understand the difference between introversion and shyness.


Fair enough. I gave honest answers that the person "running the course" didn't like. 
The only person on the course to do so.


----------



## Jameshow (17 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It resulted in a discussion with the manager and the boss, which wasn't confrontational to be fair, more asking why I wasn't impressed when everyone else was.
> 
> Some people also didn't understand the difference between introversion and shyness.



Most training is a excuse for management to show they are working!


----------



## Jameshow (17 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It resulted in a discussion with the manager and the boss, which wasn't confrontational to be fair, more asking why I wasn't impressed when everyone else was.
> 
> Some people also didn't understand the difference between introversion and shyness.



Can you elaborate between introversion / shyness??


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2022)

I spent a while inside our freezer depot this afternoon . It felt properly balmy when I went back outside 🏖


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Another thing I discovered today Morow an Internet prog rock radio station, no dj, no ads just music. Nice to hear there are new prog rock bands still comping up.



I'll give that a listen, ta 🎶


----------



## Speicher (17 Dec 2022)

According to the local news on Farcebook, it will be barmy weather here next week.

Should I add that to my internal baffles?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2022)

Wife joined me on today’s outing. She’s really come on with cycling, a year ago she’d never have been out in this. Covered 62km with a cafe stop.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2022)

Slightly less cold here chez Casa Reynard today - occasionally sunny and definitely above freezing as a lot of the frost has gone. But now the sun's set, it's like an ice rink outside. Hauling some wood at half time in the footy was... interesting...

Didn't sleep terribly well, and then overslept to boot. Spent the morning doing the chores that I expressly forbade mum to do, as it involved going outside. I simply can't risk her slipping on ice.

Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with chicken liver pate, one with brie & chutney, plus an apple, two tangerines and two 

Now watching Croatia v Morocco.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Dec 2022)

The mystery of the path clearing stuff left on my doorstep continues. 
My nearest neighbour appeared at my door this morning with a large bag of salt he had collected from the police station where you can help yourself to any you require. He told me he was going to do my path and the path of another neighbour who did not go to work today as unable to get down their slightly sloping path. He had no knowledge of the mystery donation.
There was also an offer to get any shopping I needed but I am well stocked until the thaw comes.
Some shops have closed due to slippery pavements and the ambulance sent out an emergency call as unable to get out due to ice. People emerged and managed to push it to a better position in case it was needed.
I suspect my neighbours keep a surreptitious eye on me.


----------



## tom73 (17 Dec 2022)

Just sat down with a hot roast sandwich i've been doing a load of house jobs. Small food shop and managed to finish wrapping Mrs 73 presents. Still feels like I've not really done anything  Or and sorting out my mate who having checked him over has a chest infection.
So quick call to Mrs 73 to talk things though once she get back will prescribe him some antibiotics.


----------



## Hebe (17 Dec 2022)

I made a crumble. 
Tomorrow I will launder every single thermal base-layer in the house. They are almost ready to walk themselves to the washing machine.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Tomorrow I will launder every single thermal base-layer in the house. They are almost ready to walk themselves to the washing machine.



I will do that on Monday. Machine is in an unheated utility room behind the garage - no idea if the outlet pipe is frozen, so better wait until it most definitely isn't.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2022)

I have a  and a lindor thingy.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2022)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

All set ready for tonight episode


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2022)

I'm in Bromsgrove. 
I was in Acocks Green, Edgbaston and Kidderminster, but I'm not now.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2022)

My pint glass is empty


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> My pint glass is empty



I'm getting ready for beer o'clock. But I may first have a surprisingly healthy orange juice.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Dec 2022)

Today's treat was bacon rolls consisting a pack of those part baked mini rolls cooked & still warm and half a dozen slices of good back bacon


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Dec 2022)

Well, I've just had the first Christmas card of the year through my letter box. Has anyone got a forwarding address?


----------



## biggs682 (17 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Bromsgrove.
> and Kidderminster.



My old stomping grounds


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2022)

In a token attempt to start 2023 in an organised fashion, I recharged seven AA batteries.

The excitement was almost unbearable.


----------



## Reynard (17 Dec 2022)

A rather fine supper of soup, then veggie chilli with all the trimmings. There's a vanilla pastry with my name on it for later.

Have had a quiet evening poking around on the 'bay and looking for some info on watch forums. Poppy is asleep in one of the armchairs and Lexi is asleep in the brass bucket full of old newspapers that's by the hearth.


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2022)

Time for a  and that vanilla pastry.


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2022)

I've finished cleaning my Christmas pressie to myself. Well, the half of it that's already arrived. The other half will also require some TLC and elbow grease when it puts in an appearance. So it's time to put said item into its packaging ready for next weekend.  And then I shall bank the fire for the night and head off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Bromsgrove.
> I was in Acocks Green, Edgbaston and Kidderminster, but I'm not now.



All at the same time ?


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2022)

Morning .
It looks dark out but dry .
Prickles or also known as Spike was a bit active yesterday . He was trying to climb up the bars of his cage . Being disturbed having his cage cleaned out might have upset it . Later it had scatterer it's bedding about into a flat layer . He was totally hidden from view but it didn't seem deep enough to hide him . I think he found that the temperature had risen . This morning all of the paper was gathered into a pile in one corner . The temperature must have dropped .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> A rather fine supper of soup, then veggie chilli with all the trimmings. There's a vanilla pastry with my name on it for later.
> 
> Have had a quiet evening poking around on the 'bay and looking for some info on watch forums. Poppy is asleep in one of the armchairs and Lexi is asleep in the brass bucket full of old newspapers that's by the hearth.



Sounds like you will have as many watches as I have .
A Roamer was the first watch I started off with . You must get a Sekonda. They seem to be pretty reliable and the gold plating seems robust. Montine have become more collectable and have gone up in value. Like you I also have a Gradus which looks like it was worn by someone who had sand paper hands as it is very worn .


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2022)

This recent snow has shown up a strange thing . A few years ago the housing association houses had their old roof tiles replaced with modern more thermal efficient roof tiles . Some houses are privately owned which still have the old tiles from the 40's. As a direct comparison there is a house which has been empty for years which still has snow on the roof . The new tiles were the first to lose the snow.  Some of the private ones still have snow on them .


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> All at the same time ?



Sequentially..


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

When and windy here in Devon, 

Lazy day in I think, church online, footy then carol service I think..


----------



## Illaveago (18 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Sequentially..



I wonder if there are any places where 3 counties actually meet on a road ?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2022)

A grey looking day here


----------



## Hebe (18 Dec 2022)

It’s still too cold to wash the thermals.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2022)

Right bit more awake now
First cuppa has been and gone
Garden birds have been fed the magpies were down first


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Well, I've just had the first Christmas card of the year through my letter box. Has anyone got a forwarding address?
> 
> View attachment 671564



Perhaps it's because they know that you're a cyclist and thought " Christ on a Bike! " ?


----------



## gbb (18 Dec 2022)

There will be no Sunday roast today.
Three grandkids stayed over last night, 2, 6 and 8 year olds. All have been a bit unwell lately but they seemed ok'ish Big stew eaten last night, all seeed good. 
2am, 2yo is cough cough coughing then puking but its clear, just a reaction to the coughing we think.. She's been up on and off all night, still intermittently coughing.
6yo woke up with a bad tummy although that seems to have cleared. She was a bit pale yesterday, seems better now.
8 yo who was a bit under the weather yesterday is still asleep, very unusual for him.

Best not overdo it food wise. Mums on her way back, 111 ringing back with a clinician to assess 2 yo's symptoms.
Sunday is effectively cancelled 

Oh, and I've been watching Peppa Pig virtually non stop


----------



## oldwheels (18 Dec 2022)

Back to more normal weather with gales and heavy rain coming soon. 
Temp this morning is 4.7C outside but the ice has not cleared in some places. An out of town butcher is not opening today, nor is Glengorm Castle tearoom as the road to both is reported currently as a sheet of ice and impassible.
I had thought of going up to see my wildlife pal but his road is almost certainly a sheet of ice tho' he may have gritted part of it himself.
The general public were out in parts of Oban gritting bits with borrowed shovels yesterday.

Meanwhile soup is on the stove, enough to do me for the next week.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2022)

Christmas house tidy today. MIL's stuff going in our attic. Some stuff advertised on Facebook Marketplace...



You guessed it 'Have you still got it, I'll send a courier with cash' Bye bye. Collection in person only.

I'm waiting for 'can you deliver to me 100 miles away for free' 👅


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2022)

Another hand delivered Christmas card. 
We had one through the post on Friday that had our address on it but not our surnames so we took it around the corner to the house where our post goes missing to thinking it might be for them but it came back through our letter box yesterday so we have added it to our collection of cards


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Dec 2022)

It's snaining 🌨 ☔


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> It's snaining 🌨 ☔



Yes we just half a dozen flakes of something.

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## pawl (18 Dec 2022)

Mixture of rain and sleet currently.Paths have become somewhat slippy


----------



## oldwheels (18 Dec 2022)

Our evri delivery man posted on fb. Please stop emails about non deliveries. Am——n have switched from RM due to strikes and evri are sending messages about parcels delivered before we even get them. I am beyond caring now but will deliver everything which comes to us.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Our evri delivery man posted on fb. Please stop emails about non deliveries. Am——n have switched from RM due to strikes and evri are sending messages about parcels delivered before we even get them. I am beyond caring now but will deliver everything which comes to us.



Oh bless


----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Our evri delivery man posted on fb. Please stop emails about non deliveries. Am——n have switched from RM due to strikes and evri are sending messages about parcels delivered before we even get them. I am beyond caring now but will deliver everything which comes to us.



Perhaps Evri count as delivering them to the local courier as having been " delivered ", plus they can doctor their statistics, " over 95% of parcels delivered on time "


----------



## Hebe (18 Dec 2022)

Rain has started in earnest here. 5 minutes after Hebe Jr set off to Lidl so she would miss the rain...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (18 Dec 2022)

Not wishing to "rub it in"  but here in my bit of La belle France , the sky is clear blue , the sun is doing its stuff and the current temperature is 15c . Time, l think for a leisurely bicycle ride , or perhaps just another coffee . Mustn't overdo things eh ?


----------



## oldwheels (18 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Perhaps Evri count as delivering them to the local courier as having been " delivered ", plus they can doctor their statistics, " over 95% of parcels delivered on time "



The local courier who is well known says he has not received them but they are probably in a Glasgow or perhaps Oban depot.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Dec 2022)

The rain has arrived, combined with the frozen surfaces it’ll soon be black ice fun


----------



## oldwheels (18 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Oh bless



He has been doing this for a few years so the job is not a novelty. Getting dozens of complaints daily must get a bit wearing and while most recipients are grateful that someone does it some are downright abusive. Most likely "entitled" settlers.
In a previous life I used to get "Do you know who I am? I am Lady C and demand you leave your lunch NOW to do a tour for my friends."
I remained polite while metaphorically raising two fingers.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2022)

Drizzle falling nicely in time for our afternoon walk


----------



## Jenkins (18 Dec 2022)

Another cold day in south east Suffolk and it's now adding greyness, wind & drizzle to the mix. I'm not going to miss this cold snap when it's finally over.

Off to the work's C*****mas get together in an hour or so which means I'd better stay off the keyboard when I get back.


----------



## colly (18 Dec 2022)

We operate a no discrimination household. 
We even have a ginner angel:


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2022)

My son has sold an old Dell Trinitron 17" monitor for £125 - a chap came to pick it up today. It belonged to MrsF's late father, who died 8 years ago, and hadn't been used for years. £125, what's going on ? Retro build, gaming ?


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Another cold day in south east Suffolk and it's now adding greyness, wind & drizzle to the mix. I'm not going to miss this cold snap when it's finally over.
> 
> Off to the work's C*****mas get together in an hour or so which means I'd better stay off the keyboard when I get back.



No don't please vent!!


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> My son has sold an old Dell Trinitron 17" monitor for £125 - a chap came to pick it up today. It belonged to MrsF's late father, who died 8 years ago, and hadn't been used for years. £125, what's going on ? Retro build, gaming ?



Heavy old lump I remember!!


----------



## tom73 (18 Dec 2022)

Christmas cake all decorated ready for Mrs 73 when she gets home. 
Time to put small joint in the oven ready for a hot roast sandwich later.


----------



## tyred (18 Dec 2022)

I think I have proper 'flu for only the second time in my life. I felt rubbish all Friday night and yesterday and today and am dosed up on all the local chemist could offer me and have hardly looked out of bed. I've done two Covid tests, yesterday and today and both negative so it must be the 'flu. 

This is the first year that I ever had a 'flu vaccine so good to see that works well.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Heavy old lump I remember!!



It was !


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2022)

Been out 3 times to the garden as one of the reindeer keeps falling over - out with proper tent pegs the third time.


----------



## tom73 (18 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> Been out 3 times to the garden as one of the reindeer keeps falling over - out with proper tent pags the third time.



Thought it was Father Christmas that meant to drank all the sherry.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2022)

A slippier than expected walk around the block completed


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> It was !



Old student job humping those around!!


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I think I have proper 'flu for only the second time in my life. I felt rubbish all Friday night and yesterday and today and am dosed up on all the local chemist could offer me and have hardly looked out of bed. I've done two Covid tests, yesterday and today and both negative so it must be the 'flu.
> 
> This is the first year that I ever had a 'flu vaccine so good to see that works well.



Flu was worse than covid for me.. 

Other have obvs had covid much worse.


----------



## tyred (18 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Flu was worse than covid for me..
> 
> Other have obvs had covid much worse.



I'd agree. When I had Covid in April I could at least function like a human being and felt frustrated at not being able to be out and about. With this flu I wouldn't have the energy to go for a walk.


----------



## oldwheels (18 Dec 2022)

Yesterday was dryish, cold and slippy underfoot. 
Today is cold, wet and windy and bits are still slippy.
Never satisfied with the weather.
One winter we had practically continuous gales and rain yet another was mild and pretty good on the whole.
In our second early winter here we had an almost unbelievable 14 weeks with no rain. It did cause problems for the distillery as we were heavily dependent on the private reservoir we had but this was fed from a large boggy area and we were able to keep going mostly until Forest Enterprise who owned that area decided to drain it for tree planting.

I wonder how many of the recent settlers will last until another winter as that often thins them out a bit.


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Yesterday was dryish, cold and slippy underfoot.
> Today is cold, wet and windy and bits are still slippy.
> Never satisfied with the weather.
> One winter we had practically continuous gales and rain yet another was mild and pretty good on the whole.
> ...



I'm on my way!


----------



## tyred (18 Dec 2022)

I was trying to watch an episode of Only Fools and Horses but every time I laugh I take a hacking coughing fit. 

Maybe I should watch Eastenders instead.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I was trying to watch an episode of Only Fools and Horses but every time I laugh I take a hacking coughing fit.
> 
> Maybe I should watch Eastenders instead.


You probably feel bad enough as it is, best avoid watching EastEnders.


----------



## colly (18 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I think I have proper 'flu for only the second time in my life. I felt rubbish all Friday night and yesterday and today and am dosed up on all the local chemist could offer me and have hardly looked out of bed. I've done two Covid tests, yesterday and today and both negative so it must be the 'flu.
> 
> *This is the first year that I ever had a 'flu vaccine so good to see that works well.*



Never had a 'flu jab. I have spoken to far too many who have had the jab with not very encouraging results.


----------



## gbb (18 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> My son has sold an old Dell Trinitron 17" monitor for £125 - a chap came to pick it up today. It belonged to MrsF's late father, who died 8 years ago, and hadn't been used for years. £125, what's going on ? Retro build, gaming ?



I know older computers had more gold on their multitude of connectors, older equipment therefore worth more scrap value


----------



## oldwheels (18 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I'm on my way!



Out?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Can you elaborate between introversion / shyness??



Shyness is defined as being connected to anxiety about how people may perceive you or respond to you. 

Introversion is a character trait that causes us to seek less stimulation, quieter environments and value 1:1 conversations. Introverts often like being with people, it's just that we can't take that level of stimulation for long and/or need a rest at the end of it. This is in contrast to extroverts who need that stimulation. 

Of course, because the day to day world tends to be dominated by extroverts, and introversion is generally viewed negatively, introverted people can become shy and fear a negative reaction, but it doesn't mean all introverts start off shy.

Equally important, shyness is considered a problem for an individual which can impair their day to day life, and it can be reduced with assistance and intervention. Introversion is a trait, not an illness and does in fact have many advantages for the individual and those around them.


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I'm on my way!



To the promised land of Scots islands!


----------



## Jameshow (18 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Shyness is defined as being connected to anxiety about how people may perceive you or respond to you.
> 
> Introversion is a character trait that causes us to seek less stimulation, quieter environments and value 1:1 conversations. Introverts often like being with people, it's just that we can't take that level of stimulation for long and/or need a rest at the end of it. This is in contrast to extroverts who need that stimulation.
> 
> ...



I disagree with your analysis (which seems a common one) in that you perceive shyness as a problem or a negative character trait. Where as introverts are happy with who they are and thier social interactions. I don't think shyness should have such negative connotation?


----------



## dave r (18 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I disagree with your analysis (which seems a common one) in that you perceive shyness as a problem or a negative character trait. Where as introverts are happy with who they are and thier social interactions. I don't think shyness should have such negative connotation?



Not everybody is comfortable in a social situation, some people are very anxious when having to be social, the shyness and the anxiety is often linked and can cause the sufferer problems.


----------



## colly (18 Dec 2022)

I used to be very shy, was even reluctant to use a telephone at one time. I started working with a company when I was around 19 and my job involved the phone and meeting people pretty much all day. Soon cured me.
Even so being withdrawn in social situations stuck with me for years. It's only now that I'm old enough to not really give a stuff what people think I am relaxed in fresh company.


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2022)

A grey and rather wet day here chez Casa Reynard. Everything is now decidedly slippery outside. My drive is lethal, but managed to not go arse-over-tit when I got back from Tesco at tea time.

Slept OK-ish, weird dream about telephones.  Did the chores this morning (still a ban on the parental from going outside), had a quick luncheon and then tootled off to Tesco for the reductions. Store was heaving, but miraculously emptied around half past two - including all the other regulars. Grabby Guy came with his wife and another friend, and they did a number on the pork joints, expensive chicken breasts, all the chocolate desserts (boooooo hisssss!) and a case of strawberries. Based on their track record in taking silly quantities, I'm pretty sure they sell it on.

But it was after that, once they'd gone, that the really GOOD stuff came out... 

Picked up a tray of organic beef mince, cod in batter, wild pacific salmon, two trays of these posh spicy breaded prawn things, two cheese & onion pasties, four scotch eggs, salad onions, spinach, avocadoes, passion fruit and the piece de resistance - a gigantic tomahawk steak (well, basically a nearly 1.25kg beef rib joint) that was marked down from just under £25 to £5. 

That steak will do us very nicely for Christmas day, saves me furkling about in the freezer.

Enjoyed the football after putting everything away, and I'm now having a relaxing evening.


----------



## Hebe (18 Dec 2022)

It will be my third go at giving blood tomorrow, as long as I’m allowed in. Online says that you need to be a week without covid symptoms, but the people on the door always ask if you’ve had covid in the last 28 days.


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Sounds like you will have as many watches as I have .
> A Roamer was the first watch I started off with . You must get a Sekonda. They seem to be pretty reliable and the gold plating seems robust. Montine have become more collectable and have gone up in value. Like you I also have a Gradus which looks like it was worn by someone who had sand paper hands as it is very worn .



Mmmm, other than the two I've got myself for Christmas, I haven't bought any since June.  I'm more or less happy with what I've got tbh. Doesn't stop me from looking and learning though.

Also, my budget will take a hammering in the new year, as my deco Tissot tank has stopped working. It winds, but there's no resistance when I get to the point where it should be fully wound - or beyond, so likely the mainspring is borked. Mind you, knowing my late father, the watch got chucked in a drawer in 1945 when grandad died and hasn't been opened or serviced since. I do hope that the watchmaker in town can fix it - fortunately there are still Calibre 20 parts knocking around... Fingers crossed, as I do like wearing the watch.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2022)

How can another weekend be nearly over


----------



## colly (18 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> How can another weekend be nearly over



Tick follows tock follows tick...


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2022)

colly said:


> Tick follows tock follows tick...


Monday follows Sunday...


----------



## cookiemonster (18 Dec 2022)

I've just deleted my Twitter account after many years.

I feel cleaner already.


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2022)

colly said:


> Tick follows tock follows tick...



Wasn't that a Guinness advert back in the day?


----------



## Reynard (18 Dec 2022)

Anyways, time for a  and a Portuguese custard tart.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> No don't please vent!!


It's more of a case of not posting even more gibberish than normal.

A good night appeared to be had by all that turned up especially as the buffet was funded by management along with a generous drinks kitty. There's more than a couple of people that will be gratefull that they're not on the early shift on Monday.

Wet & windy 2.5 mile walk home thanks to missing the last train home as I was having a good time and cold hands as I couldn't put them in my coat pockets due to somehow having 'obtained' a couple of nice "Ice Breaker" pint glasses


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Wasn't that a Guinness advert back in the day?


This one?

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9znA_dwjHw


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Monday follows Sunday...



But when Monday comes, Sunday will be trailing behind.


----------



## classic33 (18 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> It's more of a case of not posting even more gibberish than normal.
> 
> A good night appeared to be had by all that turned up especially as the buffet was funded by management along with a generous drinks kitty. There's more than a couple of people that will be gratefull that they're not on the early shift on Monday.
> 
> ...


It's empty!


----------



## Jenkins (19 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> It's empty!



Representative of the two empty ones I now have in my kitchen awaiting washing, plus the other two empty ones I left at the pub.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> This one?
> 
> View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9znA_dwjHw




Yeah, that's the one... It's the soundtrack that stuck in my mind rather than the actual pictures...


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2022)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand I'm off to bed via Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Dec 2022)

Good morning, Time for breakfast.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I disagree with your analysis (which seems a common one) in that you perceive shyness as a problem or a negative character trait. Where as introverts are happy with who they are and thier social interactions. I don't think shyness should have such negative connotation?



That's not my analysis: I''m working from the official definition which is generally accepted by the psychological community that Shyness is based around a fear of negative social judgement causing a lack of confidence with strangers. That's why my post says things like "is defined as" and "is considered to be". What I think is irrelevant in the grand scheme of things.

Shyness is considered a trait though, which my post doesn't make clear.

It is generally agreed that if a person self-limits their activities based on fear then it's negative for them. 

That said, if someone is shy and has a fulfilled life then there is no reason to force them to change; the problem is simply when it affects them negatively.

Introversion isn't based on fear, but a preference for low stimulation. In fact there's evidence that there is a neurological difference in the way the brain processes incoming information which can be helpful in some situations, but in the world we live in can feel overwhelming. I've heard it described as a "social battery" which goes down fast in social situations.

There are also separate issues like High Sensory Sensitivity which is connected to the amount of information that an individual can filter and process; people with HSS don't filter sensory information so they are often acutely, even intensely aware of their surroundings. This can lead to avoiding social situations because they not only are aware of sounds but also the emotions of people around them and when you are subconsciously aware of the emotions of even a dozen people it's a bit overwhelming.

On the other side there is Social Anxiety which is defined as an overwhelming fear of humiliation in social contexts and which is considered a mental illness or a mental disorder. ETA: it could be argued that a lot of what we call "Shyness" is in fact a manifestation of SA.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2022)

Sounds quite breezy outside


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2022)

Rain's stopped for now, though 👍


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2022)

First cuppa is going down well
Looks like all the frost has gone


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2022)

Morning .
Driving down the M4 from Swindon last night was hell! It was dark , raining and the spray being thrown up was terrible . I slowed down to 55mph due to the poor visibility which wasn't helped by people cutting back in close . Why they couldn't have stayed in the middle lane as there was another vehicle for them to overtake just ahead ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2022)

How can the Health Minister say that he can't guarantee patients safety? 

Surely that should be a sackable admission! .


----------



## tom73 (19 Dec 2022)

Much more milder early this morning dog now walked, fed and now fast on in bed. 
Now just waiting for the chuckle chocolate orange cookies to come out the oven. 
Only make them at Christmas and they never disappoint my mate will be round he always call for one or two or.... 
Good job I make extra.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> How can the Health Minister say that he can't guarantee patients safety?
> 
> Surely that should be a sackable admission! .



Don't start on political subjects


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Dec 2022)

There’s a loose fastener on the chimney cowl and the cap is rattling and being amplified down the chimney.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Don't start on political subjects



It's not political it's the truth !


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> There’s a loose fastener on the chimney cowl and the cap is rattling and being amplified down the chimney.



Is it Name That Tune ?


----------



## tom73 (19 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> How can the Health Minister say that he can't guarantee patients safety?
> 
> Surely that should be a sackable admission! .



That's easy the health and social care act removed the secretary of states legal accountability. 
As for the rest of the underlings it's campaign fear and blame the workers. Who once they clapped to look good on the news. 
Now they turn on them inc a number of employers who are happy to join them. Hoping the public throw them to the wolves.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2022)

Nice to be able to feed the garden birds and not have boil the kettle to thaw out the bird bath for them to drink from.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> There’s a loose fastener on the chimney cowl and the cap is rattling and being amplified down the chimney.



You'll need scaffolding to get that sorted! 🤑


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> You'll need scaffolding to get that sorted! 🤑



The chimney cover / cowl gubbins were fitted quite a few years ago when we got fed up of pigeons standing on the chimney pot and constantly cooing, with the occasional bit of birdshit managing to reach the fireplace. I phoned a local company and this old boy turned up in his truck. I thought he was just doing a recce but he chucked a ladder up the front of the house, carried a roof ladder up on his shoulder, slung it on the roof, walked up it and fitted the cowls, all in less than half an hour.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> The chimney cover / cowl gubbins were fitted quite a few years ago when we got fed up of pigeons standing on the chimney pot and constantly cooing, with the occasional bit of birdshit managing to reach the fireplace. I phoned a local company and this old boy turned up in his truck. I thought he was just doing a recce but he chucked a ladder up the front of the house, carried a roof ladder up on his shoulder, slung it on the roof, walked up it and fitted the cowls, all in less than half an hour.



Ahhh. Old school repairs! I've done as much in my past, too...


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2022)

It's a grey looking day outside


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> The chimney cover / cowl gubbins were fitted quite a few years ago when we got fed up of pigeons standing on the chimney pot and constantly cooing, with the occasional bit of birdshit managing to reach the fireplace. I phoned a local company and this old boy turned up in his truck. I thought he was just doing a recce but he chucked a ladder up the front of the house, carried a roof ladder up on his shoulder, slung it on the roof, walked up it and fitted the cowls, all in less than half an hour.



Was that Fred Dibnah ?


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2022)

The weather is bl**dy 'orrible! 
Driving rain and winds ! I'd much rather have snow!


----------



## Jameshow (19 Dec 2022)

Wet wet wet here in Devon! 

Might get the bike out and oiled!


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2022)

Now the garden has defrosted, I'll be able to see what damage has been done.. 
The viola & pansies seem to be perking up a bit now, but the Gerbera looks decidedly sad.


----------



## Illaveago (19 Dec 2022)

Isn't it strange that when you are trying to remember a person's name that names seem to float by but you can't catch what the names are? After a while the name will just pop up !


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> The chimney cover / cowl gubbins were fitted quite a few years ago when we got fed up of pigeons standing on the chimney pot and constantly cooing, with the occasional bit of birdshit managing to reach the fireplace. I phoned a local company and this old boy turned up in his truck. I thought he was just doing a recce but he chucked a ladder up the front of the house, carried a roof ladder up on his shoulder, slung it on the roof, walked up it and fitted the cowls, all in less than half an hour.



A neighbour once called me over and said she was very worried that there was a strange noise coming from her fireplace and could I check it. She had a screen with a fake woodburner in front so I pulled the lot out and there was a pigeon looking very confused as it had come down the chimney.
Threw a cloth over it and it was easy then to open a window and chuck it out again.


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2022)

Wet but less windy just now tho' more gales are coming in the next couple of days. 
Very dark and I need to have the inside lights on to move around inside the house.
Calmac seem to be sleeping in these days as they normally send out disaster texts at about 0530 but the last few have been after 0600. This morning's ones tell of the probable cancellation of the 1550 from Oban today due to the ferry being delayed elsewhere because of yesterday's gales. They will decide around midday whether there will be a sailing or not.
This is a popular sailing for those going over for shopping but probably not Monday.
It used to be Tuesday and Thursday as these were market days for farmers and everybody went then and the timetable was set to suit.
Nowadays we have to be grateful to get any sailings at all and the summer timetables will not be published in 2023 until half way through the summer it seems. 
Work out the logic in that yourself.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Dec 2022)

Morning all and welcome to a grey, windy & damp south east Suffolk. 

It's bin day, but nothing needs emptying which makes it a bit of a non-event. Today will be spent on domestics - the bedding needs to be changed and then put in the wash, there's a bit of ironing to be done so that I've got uniform for work and after that vacuuming. Did I really take partial retirement for this level of excitement?


----------



## woodbutchmaster (19 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Wet wet wet here in Devon!
> 
> Might get the bike out and oiled!



Oh no ! bad luck ....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3gEkwhdXUE


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Oh no ! bad luck ....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3gEkwhdXUE


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Dec 2022)

Meanwhile, we're over 10C milder, 100% wetter and windier. We've gone back to Atlantic weather


----------



## tom73 (19 Dec 2022)

Found out what the outlaws have got us two for Christmas. Talk about pointless it's bordering on upsetting.
Why even bother.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2022)

Well the hospital appointment I was chauffeuring for got cancelled just as we about to leave


----------



## colly (19 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Found out what the outlaws have got us two for Christmas. Talk about pointless it's bordering on upsetting.
> Why even bother.



We need details.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Wife joined me on today’s outing. She’s really come on with cycling, a year ago she’d never have been out in this. Covered 62km with a cafe stop.



just showed Wifey. very impressed


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2022)

I haven't been out but frost seems to have given way to wind and rain.

Flu symptoms a good bit better today but I still decided to phone in sick as after another night of interrupted sleep, I am very tired and my head feels as if it has been stuffed with cotton wool.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2022)

Couple of damp underfoot/paw miles walked with the 🐶.. 
Breezy but no rain.. 

I love the smell of wet dog in the morning..


----------



## Hebe (19 Dec 2022)

All the snow gone here. My turn to get caught in the rain going to Lidl. Lunchtime is trying to give blood again, followed by the Christmas Morrisons shop for the bits I can’t get in Lidl.


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Wife joined me on today’s outing. She’s really come on with cycling, a year ago she’d never have been out in this. Covered 62km with a cafe stop.
> 
> View attachment 671506



Did she have to wait for you often?


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2022)

Walked the dog while I was wearing my lined trousers, tee shirt, cotton shirt, jumper & coat. I had to take the hat off & undo my coat as I was too warm. About 20deg warmer than Sat.


----------



## mybike (19 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have a  and a lindor thingy.



I keep choc in the fridge, makes lindor different.


----------



## gbb (19 Dec 2022)

Mundane news ?...not so mundane but bloomin disappointing

Mum to 3 of our grandchildren has just rung...cars been stolen with most of the kids presents in it

While i feel complete sympathy etc, i can't help but wonder if she left them on display, it wouldnt even register with her the possibility, not even remotely, half the time theres a window left ajar or open, she's a bit 'hard work'

Ah well, thats gonna cost us £300, we won't see the kids go without.


----------



## Hebe (19 Dec 2022)

In a surprise twist to the compelling tale of my third attempt to give blood this year, my appointment has been cancelled at the eleventh hour "due to vehicle issues". So my O neg blood has remained un-donated all year. Hopefully that means that they don't have a shortage of it any more.


----------



## tom73 (19 Dec 2022)

Been out with dog in the park to find some random people have a rack of jumpers, doing some sort of photo shoot. Not quite top end glamor more like poundland meets Primark. Either for social media or ebay can't see them being much good framing and use of natural light was way out.


----------



## Hebe (19 Dec 2022)

gbb said:


> Mundane news ?...not so mundane but bloomin disappointing
> 
> Mum to 3 of our grandchildren has just rung...cars been stolen with most of the kids presents in it
> 
> ...



That's awful. I hope the car turns up.
It's really generous of you to step in with replacing the gifts.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2022)

Breezy lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2022)

I've been watching some of those instruction videos that show up on Facebook.

Some of those ideas are at best completely pointless and at worst, downright dangerous. I don't think a PP3 battery would charge a smart phone, nor do I think using lumps of wire wool to replace a blown LED in a light bulb is a very safe thing to do and as for the guy who cut away most of his car wheel rims and welded bits of box iron in as spokes, good luck trying to balance them and please don't drive anywhere near me! 

What's worrying is people will see these things and maybe give it a go


----------



## Speicher (19 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't it strange that when you are trying to remember a person's name that names seem to float by but you can't catch what the names are? After a while the name will just pop up !



Just had that very scenario. Someone could not deliver a parcel to my next door neighbour.

The parcel just gave the first name of the recipient. So when the courrier said "Name?" I replied "Don't know, sorry". Being diplomatic, I would say the courrier's first language is not English, and he is trying to learn the language. So he just said "name" again.

I thought their name might be Xyz, but knew that was not right. I then twigged he wanted my name. 
After I closed the door, I remembered the right surname for next door. That concludes my first internal baffle for today, more may follow later.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2022)

Viola 1 --- Gerbera 0 

The wallflowers are OK after being below zero for best part of a week, too 😊


----------



## oldwheels (19 Dec 2022)

It has poured rain all day so far.
Went down to the chemist for a prescription and asked for a specific night time eye gel. None in stock but told me the one the optician had changed from was the same as I had before and just a different name. 
Not quite right but said nothing and took it anyway. I get these on a chemist prescription so no charge anyway.
That should be me stocked up till January to avoid potential holiday problems
Temperature this morning was 11C so I thought something must be wrong with my unit but out in the car it showed 12C.
Big change from yesterday.
Getting dark already so the house interior lights will have to go on now.

Still not found my chain lube so may try the local ironmonger who used to have bike stuff but the problem is getting parked anywhere near the shop as touroid are arriving already for Christmas and the street is parked solid mostly. Cannot double park as the street has been narrowed with flood defences and little room for vehicles to pass then and potential for damage.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2022)

Grey, mild and blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Did not sleep well, brain refused to switch off. But I had a lovely walk this morning with a friend and her two dogs. It was very muddy and squishy underfoot, but the dogs seemed to enjoy it.

Spent the rest of the day being a DIY Queen. Had to fix / unstick the lock on the garage door. Cue much use of GT85, banging, filing and swearing, but at least I've got the thing to shut now. I will put some light oil (sewing machine oil) into the lock when I've found the little squeezy bottle. Also discovered where the furry intruders were getting into the cavity wall - the hard frost made the damaged mortar crumble away, making it easy to spot. That hole has now been duly sealed up using some chicken wire, a brick and some persuasion with a sledgehammer. All now wedged tight in there, so they shouldn't be able to get in. I will do a proper repair in the spring - no point doing it now, as they'll only dig through the new mortar before it's had the chance to set.

Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with chicken liver pate, one with sliced avocado, plus an apple, a minneola and the obligatory two 

I think I might treat myself to a nice girly pamper session. I also need to remove a splinter from my finger. I can feel it's there, but I can't see it.


----------



## Speicher (19 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 671724
> 
> 
> View attachment 671725
> ...



I would leave the Gerbera to recover. Leaving the wilted foliage in place may protect the roots etc that are in the soil. Is it in a terracotta pot?


----------



## MontyVeda (19 Dec 2022)

Water's off... and i could really do with a shower


----------



## Gwylan (19 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> It will be my third go at giving blood tomorrow, as long as I’m allowed in. Online says that you need to be a week without covid symptoms, but the people on the door always ask if you’ve had covid in the last 28 days





woodbutchmaster said:


> Oh no ! bad luck ....https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3gEkwhdXUE



Ah! But what or which oil?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> Did she have to wait for you often?



At least once every 15 mins, I did try and keep up


----------



## Gwylan (19 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Found out what the outlaws have got us two for Christmas. Talk about pointless it's bordering on upsetting.
> Why even bother.



A bonzai lemon tree is the most useless present I've come across


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> I would leave the Gerbera to recover. Leaving the wilted foliage in place may protect the roots etc that are in the soil. Is it in a terracotta pot?



It's in a frost-proof terracotta pot, yes. It's on its 3rd winter now but this has been the coldest yet.


----------



## postman (19 Dec 2022)

Warning stay away from The Stick or Twist between 11-00 and 15-00 tomorrow Tuesday 20th.Its the Christmas dinner for us old Royal Mail farts.Now i want to mention my wonderful weekend i have just had.Saturday night was spent in Bradford City centre.A meal at the City Vaults pub.Describing the food and pub as great,plus The Drifters at St Georges Hall magnificent.But best of all was the peaceful feeling of being out on the streets and feeling safe,it was wonderful.We both mentioned it.Thwn Sunday a visit to Manchester to see son,girlfriend two of their pals and girlfriends parents,a good pizza at Zizzis,then awalk around the Xmas market,i think i dont need to see another market..I will give that a miss next year.A wonderful weekend.


----------



## Speicher (19 Dec 2022)

The cold winter of 2012 ? killed the Callistemon (aka Bottle Brush) plant in my garden.

It was cut down to ground level as it could not have been dug up (too close to a wall). In the spring it started to grow again, and is now enormous. Some plants are tougher that we might think.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2022)

Had a lovely girly pamper session.

Now sat by the fire relaxing with a  and a Portuguese custard tart. Well, relaxing as much as Madam Lexi will let me, she LOVES these custard tarts... She's had her share, but she wants more...


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> A bonzai lemon tree is the most useless present I've come across



Unless you like a very small G&T of an evening, of course 👌


----------



## Oldhippy (19 Dec 2022)

It's spelt bonsai. Pedant alert over, nothing to see here.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Found out what the outlaws have got us two for Christmas. Talk about pointless it's bordering on upsetting.
> Why even bother.



What is it?!


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2022)

I ventured to the shop.


----------



## tom73 (19 Dec 2022)

Can't remember if I've feed the dog his tea 
I know his food tub needed filling up out the big bag of food but was a scoop left on the bottom ?


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2022)

Someone has already done the crossword in my magazine


----------



## pawl (19 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Had a lovely girly pamper session.
> 
> Now sat by the fire relaxing with a  and a Portuguese custard tart. Well, relaxing as much as Madam Lexi will let me, she LOVES these custard tarts... She's had her share, but she wants more...



Pasties de Narta Yum Yum 😋 Taste even better when you buy them in Portugal 🇵🇹


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Pasties de Narta Yum Yum 😋 Taste even better when you buy them in Portugal 🇵🇹



saw a place in town selling those, bit pricey though? I'm sure they were pennies in Portugal, although it was a long time ago.


----------



## colly (19 Dec 2022)

I've done me tax return

I know it's a tad too exciting for the mundane thread but.....


----------



## postman (19 Dec 2022)

colly said:


> I've done me tax return
> 
> I know it's a tad too exciting for the mundane thread but.....


An old Ken Dodx joke.I know about the Inland Revenue,but i live by the sea,i thought i did not have to pay.


----------



## DCLane (19 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> A bonzai lemon tree is the most useless present I've come across



Try a cockroach encased in glass. Bought for me by my mother.

Unless it's a DIY divorce kit most presents from in-laws are odd rather than offensive I find. Not that they've got me anything for 4 years; MiL is in a dementia care home and FiL wouldn't consider it.


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2022)

postman said:


> An old Ken Dodx joke.I know about the Inland Revenue,but i live by the sea,i thought i did not have to pay.



Didn't he also say that if there is such a thing as reincarnation, he wanted to come back as Chancellor of the Exchequer so he could be re-united with his money.


----------



## rockyroller (19 Dec 2022)

my late Father had a cpl Timex watches when he passed away. I'm not a watch person, but I started wearing one of them recently & it's been nice. yesterday I struck something w/ my wrist & the old strap disengaged & the pin went flying. I should look for the pin. regardless, the strap was old & needed replacing anyway. trying to figure out what kind of strap I want

anyone have a watch strap they particularly like? leather? webbed nylon? rubber/plastic?


----------



## Jenkins (19 Dec 2022)

I got a pack of mince out of the freezer earlier this afternoon which had a best before date of sometime in September. The trouble is I think that's most likely to be September 2021 so I'll leave it to defrost and then give it the sniff test.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Dec 2022)

As it's a quiet evening, I think I may spend a bit of time wrapping some of the family's C*****mas bits.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2022)

Lovely supper of carrot, sweet potato & red lentil soup, then a jacket potato with cheese and the last of the veggie chilli.

The girls had Felix AGAIL with herring & mackerel.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> saw a place in town selling those, bit pricey though? I'm sure they were pennies in Portugal, although it was a long time ago.



I bought two boxes of four on YS the other day, 56p a box. Normal price, £2.25... 

OTOH, they *are* lovely


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> I got a pack of mince out of the freezer earlier this afternoon which had a best before date of sometime in September. The trouble is I think that's most likely to be September 2021 so I'll leave it to defrost and then give it the sniff test.



It'll be fine. Failing that, I can lend you Mesdames Poppy & Lexi. They are fully-qualified taste testers


----------



## Hebe (19 Dec 2022)

I am starting to get the hang of front crawl. And, I am still awake after a day including two supermarkets and a swim.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> my late Father had a cpl Timex watches when he passed away. I'm not a watch person, but I started wearing one of them recently & it's been nice. yesterday I struck something w/ my wrist & the old strap disengaged & the pin went flying. I should look for the pin. regardless, the strap was old & needed replacing anyway. trying to figure out what kind of strap I want
> 
> anyone have a watch strap they particularly like? leather? webbed nylon? rubber/plastic?



Replacement spring bars are plenty cheap enough, so wouldn't worry about it too much.

I don't mind leather watch straps and I have a few dress / formal watches on leather, but I tend to get very sweaty under them during the summer. My preference is for stainless steel bracelets. I've got a mix of link and expandable ones. The latter are a minefield because they're not always the most comfortable. They're commonly known as hair-pullers...

Funny, I've one no-name expandable that's super comfy, and a fix-o-flex one that's a fecking bloody nightmare. The fix-o-flex is going in the bin and will be replaced by a Milanese mesh bracelet.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> my late Father had a cpl Timex watches when he passed away. I'm not a watch person, but I started wearing one of them recently & it's been nice. yesterday I struck something w/ my wrist & the old strap disengaged & the pin went flying. I should look for the pin. regardless, the strap was old & needed replacing anyway. trying to figure out what kind of strap I want
> 
> anyone have a watch strap they particularly like? leather? webbed nylon? rubber/plastic?



I favor webbing NATO watchband for everyday, and articulated stainless watchband for more dressy events. I wear a cheap Wal Mart watch with Japanese movement for everyday, and a Caravelle New York for dressier things. Although I too am contemplating a vintage Tissot in future.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Although I too am contemplating a vintage Tissot in future.



Nice!  Any idea of what might grab your fancy?


----------



## Bollo (19 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> my late Father had a cpl Timex watches when he passed away. I'm not a watch person, but I started wearing one of them recently & it's been nice. yesterday I struck something w/ my wrist & the old strap disengaged & the pin went flying. I should look for the pin. regardless, the strap was old & needed replacing anyway. trying to figure out what kind of strap I want
> 
> anyone have a watch strap they particularly like? leather? webbed nylon? rubber/plastic?



+1 for the NATO style strap for anything that’s not a dress watch. There’s plenty of choice, not big bucks and they look sharp. If the watches are more dressy then I’d go with leather, but it’s worth spending a few more bob for something reasonable. Cheap leather looks and feels it, especially around the buckle and lugs. 

Of the other options, steel generally doesn’t work unless it’s made for the watch (Milanese or beads-of-rice straps are more forgiving but I don’t like them). A good rubber strap can look great and is very practical but doesn’t work with every watch style.


----------



## Reynard (19 Dec 2022)

It's almost like debating saddles.  Everyone likes different things. Admittedly, I'm coming from the perspective of small vintage ladies' watches, so what works for me might not work for a bloke wearing a much bigger timepiece.


----------



## Jenkins (19 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> It'll be fine. Failing that, I can lend you Mesdames Poppy & Lexi. They are fully-qualified taste testers


There's a few white bits (freezer burn?) but apart from that it's looking OK. By the time I've cooked it, added it to pasta and a spicy pasta sauce I won't notice if it is off.

Also that's me finished with the C*****mas rubbish. Apart from collecting the flowers for mum's birthday on the 25th and getting some milk and a fresh loaf, I'm not going anywhere near the shops or touching any more wrapping paper.

Only another 371 days to go 'till the next one.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> There's a few white bits (freezer burn?) but apart from that it's looking OK. By the time I've cooked it, added it to pasta and a spicy pasta sauce I won't notice if it is off.
> 
> Also that's me finished with the C*****mas rubbish. Apart from collecting the flowers for mum's birthday on the 25th and getting some milk and a fresh loaf, I'm not going anywhere near the shops or touching any more wrapping paper.
> 
> *Only another 371 days to go 'till the next one*.


Or 31,971,546 seconds.


----------



## Grant Fondo (20 Dec 2022)

my boat for the night crossing to nod land has hooted all aboard 🚢


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Nice!  Any idea of what might grab your fancy?



What suits my taste and means in online auction. Simpler and more elegant the better.


----------



## Gwylan (20 Dec 2022)

colly said:


> I've done me tax return
> 
> I know it's a tad too exciting for the mundane thread but.....


Well done!


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> What suits my taste and means in online auction. Simpler and more elegant the better.



Mmmm, something like a late 60s "Stylist" might suit the bill, then... There are some really nice ones in that range, and they tend fly under the radar compared to some of the other models.

While I'm quite partial to a bit of 70s bonkers funkiness, my general preference is also for something less flashy. Restrained good taste, i think is the best way of putting it. At least as a bloke, you don't have to deal with the "shrink it and pink it" thing...


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

Anyways, time to bank the fire for the night and head off to the Land of Nod via Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2022)

Hurricane granddaughter is due soon and will be keeping us both busy for the best part of 3 days


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2022)

We have had some rain 🌧️ overnight
First cuppa going down well


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Replacement spring bars are plenty cheap enough, so wouldn't worry about it too much.
> 
> I don't mind leather watch straps and I have a few dress / formal watches on leather, but I tend to get very sweaty under them during the summer. My preference is for stainless steel bracelets. I've got a mix of link and expandable ones. The latter are a minefield because they're not always the most comfortable. They're commonly known as hair-pullers...
> 
> Funny, I've one no-name expandable that's super comfy, and a fix-o-flex one that's a fecking bloody nightmare. The fix-o-flex is going in the bin and will be replaced by a Milanese mesh bracelet.



I have an expandable metal strap like that. Having hairy arms it's a bit ouchy! 
I went away from leather straps after one caused a rash . I think the strap was a one off as I can wear them now ?


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2022)

Morning.
We are going oop Norf today.
We put the Hedgehog out in his hotel yesterday as the weather has turned mild . One reason is that we will be away for a couple of days and don't have anyone to look after it. The Hedgehog has been getting bored and has been climbing the bars. We have looked after it during the cold period and it now has a shelter to return to if it needs to. I will look in the hotel this morning to see if it found its way out .


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2022)

I don't have a watch ⌚


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I don't have a watch ⌚



I haven't worn a watch since I retired seven years ago.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2022)

Well it's not raining
Some blue bits amongst the clouds


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I don't have a watch ⌚



i phone, cell phone ....call them what you will since when does anyone need a watch ?


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2022)

I used to have watches in the third quarter of the last century but always broke them 😔


----------



## DCLane (20 Dec 2022)

@woodbutchmaster - in my teaching job it's an essential. I've 50 minutes per lecture, 110 minutes per seminar and need to make sure timings are OK.

Otherwise it's for when I'm on a ride out, running late and need to dash back before SWMBO looks a bit


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2022)

We have blue skies


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Replacement spring bars are plenty cheap enough, so wouldn't worry about it too much.
> 
> I don't mind leather watch straps and I have a few dress / formal watches on leather, but I tend to get very sweaty under them during the summer. My preference is for stainless steel bracelets. I've got a mix of link and expandable ones. The latter are a minefield because they're not always the most comfortable. They're commonly known as hair-pullers...
> 
> Funny, I've one no-name expandable that's super comfy, and a fix-o-flex one that's a fecking bloody nightmare. The fix-o-flex is going in the bin and will be replaced by a Milanese mesh bracelet.



I second the stainless steel bracelet. Previously I found watch straps had to be replaced far too often and now have had a steel one for the last 4 years with no problems.


----------



## pawl (20 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I haven't worn a watch since I retired seven years ago.



I don’t often ware a watch apart from an Apple 🍎 watch when I’m cycling 🚴‍♀️/turbo If go out i ware my ordinary watch.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I haven't worn a watch since I retired seven years ago.



I stopped wearing one for a few years but have gone back to it again as some timings have to be accurate and catching ferries is one example. Long wait till the next one if you miss it.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2022)

Grey clouds are scudding across from the SW and rising to small gale but not yet raining.
Mainland out from Oban has problems. 
The A85 at Cruachan is blocked by a landslide and the trains are also off. Diversions are long and tedious made worse by an RTC on one of them blocking the road.
Rest And Be Thankful has the main road the A83 closed due to unstable hillside but the Old Military Road is in use with a convoy system.
This does affect us as people going eg for hospital appointments in Glasgow or Paisley have a long diversion which adds lots of time to journeys and some goods and post may not get to the ferry in time.


woodbutchmaster said:


> i phone, cell phone ....call them what you will since when does anyone need a watch ?



Much easier to just look at something on your wrist rather than fish around to find your phone and then turn it on to check time.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2022)

Second cuppa went down well
Along with toast and red jam


----------



## tyred (20 Dec 2022)

I weighed myself this morning and seem to have lost weight.

I might publish a book extolling the virtues of my patented Panadol, Strepsol and Beneylin diet and become a millionaire overnight


----------



## tom73 (20 Dec 2022)

Windy cold day warm enough to get the bedding out on the line freeing up room in the house for the rest of the washing.
Had one of them addressed hand-written Jehovah's Witnesses letters. Shame the blue bin was emptied this morning.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> i phone, cell phone ....call them what you will since when does anyone need a watch ?



I know, I agree, but how many times during the day do we look at something for the time? whether it's a wall clock, my computer or my phone. having it right there on my wrist is pretty darn convenient


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2022)

"feels like" 21F degrees right now


----------



## tyred (20 Dec 2022)

I've just realised that the strap of my ancient, basic Casio digital watch is cracked and in danger of breaking very soon. 

All this talk of watches and straps must have jinxed it!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Dec 2022)

I don't have a watch strap either.. 👍


----------



## pawl (20 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Second cuppa went down well
> Along with toast and red jam



Marmite is quite nice on toast


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> @woodbutchmaster - in my teaching job it's an essential. I've 50 minutes per lecture, 110 minutes per seminar and need to make sure timings are OK.
> 
> Otherwise it's for when I'm on a ride out, running late and need to dash back before SWMBO looks a bit



Fair enough, but phones are able to be set to give you any such reminders. Not only that you could also call SWMBO when you are out riding to keep her up to date with progress. Of course if you really want to creep (sorry impress) you could phone her and ask if there is anything she might like you to get for her while you are out and about 
Actually thats not a good idea for two reasons, firstly it might arouse her suspicions that you've done something which she wouldn't approve of and at the very least it could become an irritating habit and turn a bike ride into a shopping trip !! Quelle horreur !


----------



## mybike (20 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I've been watching some of those instruction videos that show up on Facebook.
> 
> Some of those ideas are at best completely pointless and at worst, downright dangerous. I don't think a PP3 battery would charge a smart phone, nor do I think using lumps of wire wool to replace a blown LED in a light bulb is a very safe thing to do and as for the guy who cut away most of his car wheel rims and welded bits of box iron in as spokes, good luck trying to balance them and please don't drive anywhere near me!
> 
> What's worrying is people will see these things and maybe give it a go



Although I do remember having a phone charger that used a PP3.

Big Clive has some interesting YouTube videos on LED lamps.


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Marmite is quite nice on toast



 I'd rather have jam.


----------



## DCLane (20 Dec 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Fair enough, but phones are able to be set to give you any such reminders. Not only that you could also call SWMBO when you are out riding to keep her up to date with progress. Of course if you really want to creep (sorry impress) you could phone her and ask if there is anything she might like you to get for her while you are out and about
> Actually thats not a good idea for two reasons, firstly it might arouse her suspicions that you've done something which she wouldn't approve of and at the very least it could become an irritating habit and turn a bike ride into a shopping trip !! Quelle horreur !



True on both counts, but ...

I have a 'no phones' rule in class, as do most of my colleagues. Otherwise the students are on their phones and not contributing. If mine's out then they'll comment.

In terms of SWMBO, absolutely correct. And she _would_ think I'm up to something if I kept phoning her. But it gets creepier; I have to have a tracker app on at all times due to health reasons, so she _can_ track me if she wants but keeps forgetting how to access it. I just hope she does remember how if I actually do need her to


----------



## mybike (20 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 671724
> 
> 
> View attachment 671725
> ...



Not sure how my cacti are after being in the conservatory.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Dec 2022)

That's getting the cards to my sister's lot sorted - I have to attend a warehouse just about half a mile away from hers tomorrow. What are the odds on that happening


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Marmite is quite nice on toast



Not something I have tried or have in the house to try


----------



## mybike (20 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> my late Father had a cpl Timex watches when he passed away. I'm not a watch person, but I started wearing one of them recently & it's been nice. yesterday I struck something w/ my wrist & the old strap disengaged & the pin went flying. I should look for the pin. regardless, the strap was old & needed replacing anyway. trying to figure out what kind of strap I want
> 
> anyone have a watch strap they particularly like? leather? webbed nylon? rubber/plastic?



I've gone for metal bracelets of late. I found some nice ones on ebay. I rather liked the cloth ones tho'. My analogue Lorus came with a khaki cloth strap.



Reynard said:


> I've got a mix of link and expandable ones. The latter are a minefield because they're not always the most comfortable. They're commonly known as hair-pullers...



Yep.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (20 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> True on both counts, but ...
> 
> I have a 'no phones' rule in class, as do most of my colleagues. Otherwise the students are on their phones and not contributing. If mine's out then they'll comment.
> 
> In terms of SWMBO, absolutely correct. And she _would_ think I'm up to something if I kept phoning her. But it gets creepier; I have to have a tracker app on at all times due to health reasons, so she _can_ track me if she wants but keeps forgetting how to access it. I just hope she does remember how if I actually do need her to



I spy a narrow window of opportunity here, you could recommend that you want to check that your tracker is working but don't tell her the time or the day on which you will have the test run'
You can probably tell that was divorced some years ago


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not something I have tried or have in the house to try



Don’t do it….it’s disgusting!


----------



## mybike (20 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Marmite is quite nice on toast



Bovril is better, even more so if over dripping.

But then marmalade is nice too.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

Mild, sunny and still here chez Casa Reynard after the overnight rain and gales.

Slept well. Umm, overslept. Never mind. Squared away a whole load of chores this morning. Includes finally doing a load of laundry. Have a couple more to do to catch up, but would have been a bit messy with the outlet pipe frozen up. OK, could have hand-washed, but hey ho LOL... Also had to go furkle in the utility room for some yarn for mum's latest craft project. That took a while, because it was in the box right at the back / bottom of the stash.

Anyways, no sign of any ratty interference - either in the hallway or outside. I seem to have finally solved that. Well, I hope. I still have to repair the window ledge though...

And what a difference a few days make. The house is now back up to 20C indoors with only the one storage heater and one oil radiator on a middle-ish setting. I will need to re-stock the wood in the bins though, they're almost empty.

Right, it's time for luncheon, I has a hungry.


----------



## pawl (20 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Not something I have tried or have in the house to try



As my old mum used to say how do you know if you’ve never tried it .she was usually referring to things like tripe or pigs trotters


----------



## Hebe (20 Dec 2022)

Lovely walk into town with Hebe Jr this morning, first time in a while due to covid and snow. I might do it again tomorrow, since I now seem recovered enough to exercise on two consecutive days without feeling utterly broken.
Re watches, I have an Apple Watch which is depressingly useful. It has a strap that matches my swimsuit. I have a Withings that is less smart but far better looking, and a rose gold Oris that is the prettiest of all but needs a substantial service and repair.


----------



## pawl (20 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I'd rather have jam.



Jam I occasionally have Marmalade on mine.Or strawberry jam and Peanut Butter Might try Marmite and Peanut Butter.

I suppose I must have odd tastes


----------



## Jameshow (20 Dec 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Fair enough, but phones are able to be set to give you any such reminders. Not only that you could also call SWMBO when you are out riding to keep her up to date with progress. Of course if you really want to creep (sorry impress) you could phone her and ask if there is anything she might like you to get for her while you are out and about
> Actually thats not a good idea for two reasons, firstly it might arouse her suspicions that you've done something which she wouldn't approve of and at the very least it could become an irritating habit and turn a bike ride into a shopping trip !! Quelle horreur !



Usually 24 toilet rolls!🤣🤣🤣


----------



## pawl (20 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Lovely walk into town with Hebe Jr this morning, first time in a while due to covid and snow. I might do it again tomorrow, since I now seem recovered enough to exercise on two consecutive days without feeling utterly broken.
> Re watches, I have an Apple Watch which is depressingly useful. It has a strap that matches my swimsuit. I have a Withings that is less smart but far better looking, and a rose gold Oris that is the prettiest of all but needs a substantial service and repair.



I forgot to take off my I watch off last night .Didn’t realise until 1am it buzzed telling me to stand up and move al little. My response is unprintable on here


----------



## pawl (20 Dec 2022)

My last ride out doors was on Nov 4 . Have been using the turbo four times a week since then 45 mins each time
Pedalling along to Status Quo30th Anniversary Album Quite a good training program keeping revs constant to best of the music High gear to slow beat strength training .Spinning my legs off to a fast beat

Think I might be turning into a turbo addict


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> As my old mum used to say how do you know if you’ve never tried it .she was usually referring to things like tripe or pigs trotters



Mine still says that


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Don’t do it….it’s disgusting!



I tend to think the same


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> My last ride out doors was on Nov 4 . Have been using the turbo four times a week since then 45 mins each time
> Pedalling along to Status Quo30th Anniversary Album Quite a good training program keeping revs constant to best of the music High gear to slow beat strength training .Spinning my legs off to a fast beat
> 
> Think I might be turning into a turbo addict



My last ride was on the 14 November, I've not done anything since.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Dec 2022)

MontyVeda said:


> Water's off... and i could really do with a shower



came back on in the evening... but not enough to have a shower. The cistern filled though... which was a great relief


----------



## pawl (20 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> My last ride was on the 14 November, I've not done anything since.



Oh dear are we growing soft or perhaps more sensible


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I don't have a watch strap either.. 👍



I inherited a cpl pocket watches too ...


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2022)

the condo police have found a pickup truck in a visitor parking spot w/o a license plate OMG the sky is falling!


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2022)

my week "off" between Christmas & New Year's is quickly filling up!

Car shopping w/ Son 
Dentist for new front crowns, cuz I demolished the 1st set they installed, not long ago 
Wifey expects time w/ me 
Mother 200 miles way worries me more every day & since I have so much free time I feel obligated to go stay w/ her a cpl days 
I have 3 bicycles to ride!!!!!!


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of a roast pork & mustard sandwich, plus an apple, a tangerine, a bit of cheese and two 

Laundry is hung up on the rack in the bathroom, wood bins have been refilled, ashes emptied from the grate and kitchen peelings put on the compost heap. Might shin up on the loft in a bit to get the Xmas decs down.

And if anyone finds my black Bic biro, can they please lob it back in my direction.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> I forgot to take off my I watch off last night .Didn’t realise until 1am it buzzed telling me to stand up and move al little. My response is unprintable on here



OMG that is too funny!


----------



## dave r (20 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Oh dear are we growing soft or perhaps more sensible



Lack of time unfortunately, with my Good Ladies early carer turning up anytime between the allotted half seven and midday by the time I can get out the spare time I've made for riding has gone.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I second the stainless steel bracelet. Previously I found watch straps had to be replaced far too often and now have had a steel one for the last 4 years with no problems.



My late father was so pissed off when I bought my first "good" watch back in 1994 (Seiko oyster-style quartz) as it had a metal bracelet. He said I'd ruin the cuffs of all my shirts and jumpers and the like...

NOT!

I've only recently stopped wearing the watch as it had begun to eat batteries like they were going out of fashion. But other than a new clasp about 15 years ago, the bracelet has held up really well to almost daily use. Switched back to mechanical watches full time earlier this year and not looked back.



rockyroller said:


> I know, I agree, but how many times during the day do we look at something for the time? whether it's a wall clock, my computer or my phone. having it right there on my wrist is pretty darn convenient



That's exactly it.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

This is the one I'm currently wearing... A mid-60s Girard Perregaux Gyromatic on a no-name expandable bracelet. It's so comfortable to wear and I love the watch. I don't bother setting the date though, as I can't see it without my reading glasses...


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I've been watching some of those instruction videos that show up on Facebook.
> 
> Some of those ideas are at best completely pointless and at worst, downright dangerous. I don't think a PP3 battery would charge a smart phone, nor do I think using lumps of wire wool to replace a blown LED in a light bulb is a very safe thing to do and as for the guy who cut away most of his car wheel rims and welded bits of box iron in as spokes, good luck trying to balance them and please don't drive anywhere near me!
> 
> What's worrying is people will see these things and maybe give it a go


This post does remind me of when the Tobermory distillery was being constructed and working at the same time. Wires strung everywhere and builders putting up walls etc. 
The main electrical contractor was a Frenchman who was also attached to the French consulate as we had lots of Breton trawlers coming in then.
There was a fire in the main switch room which was quickly detected and extinguished. I checked the 3 phase fuse box as that seemed to be the main source. 
No fuses but the 3 spaces had 6 inch nails instead.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2022)

Last few decorations have been put on the tree


----------



## Speicher (20 Dec 2022)

The battery in my wireless mouse expired this afternoon. I think it lasted three or four five months, much better than I expected. Other peeps with wireless mice - do you use rechargeable batteries, or new ones, and if so, what sort?

I had a Waitrose delivery this afternoon. Normally their substitutions are good, but this time they put in fresh fine green beans instead of frozen ones. Further to note is that there is no "use by" date on the two packets. Do I need to blanch them before freezing, or how long do they keep in the fridge?

I think I read somewhere about "use by" dates being phased out, so that people use their noddle and nose, to determine the edibleness or otherwise of veggies.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Grey clouds are scudding across from the SW and rising to small gale but not yet raining.
> Mainland out from Oban has problems.
> The A85 at Cruachan is blocked by a landslide and the trains are also off. Diversions are long and tedious made worse by an RTC on one of them blocking the road.
> Rest And Be Thankful has the main road the A83 closed due to unstable hillside but the Old Military Road is in use with a convoy system.
> ...


I have a memory of going up Ben Cruachan back in 67 . I think there was a dam there IIRC. It was a school Young Farmers cycling Youth Hostel holiday. 
At the time I had a Sun Mist with the plastic Simplex gears which a friend managed to break .


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> I had a Waitrose delivery this afternoon. Normally their substitutions are good, but this time they put in fresh fine green beans instead of frozen ones. Further to note is that there is no "use by" date on the two packets. Do I need to blanch them before freezing, or how long do they keep in the fridge?
> 
> I think I read somewhere about "use by" dates being phased out, so that people use their noddle and nose, to determine the edibleness or otherwise of veggies.



They'll keep a couple of weeks in the veg drawer, though I'd open the bag to stop condensation forming on the inside, as that's what makes them go t*ts up. If you do want to freeze them, then yes, blanch them first. Otherwise, another thing you can do is cook them now, then pop them into a tupperware and simply reheat when needed.

And yes, use by dates are being phased out on less perishable fruit & veg. Tesco have been doing this for a while. The staff know the date from the codes on the packet, but people don't, so stops people taking the stuff with the longest date and leaving the stuff at the front to go on sticker or into waste.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> This is the one I'm currently wearing... A mid-60s Girard Perregaux Gyromatic on a no-name expandable bracelet. It's so comfortable to wear and I love the watch. I don't bother setting the date though, as I can't see it without my reading glasses...
> 
> View attachment 671801



Similar case to a Montine automatic .


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2022)

We are now in Yorkshire. We had a nice sunny drive up . Blue sky for most of the way .


----------



## Speicher (20 Dec 2022)

It is two small packets, so as you say I can just keep them in the veg drawer out of the plastic bags. I usually buy fresh vegetables, but wanted to have something different in the freezer.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2022)

Oh! I looked in on the Hedgehog before we left this morning . It was tucked up in the hay . I assume that it had found its way out and had eaten some food and gone back to bed. It used to do that when it had newspaper bedding . I filled up it's bowl with fresh food .


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Similar case to a Montine automatic .



Those c-shaped cases were pretty commonplace in the mid 60s to early 70s - seemed to be a design trend of the time. I rather like them, must admit.

And not everyone made everything in-house, so in many instances, cases were sourced from the same supplier.


----------



## Jameshow (20 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We are now in Yorkshire. We had a nice sunny drive up . Blue sky for most of the way .



Tomorrow looks like the best day this week here in Devon, so need to plan a ride!


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2022)

Elder Son and I have been playing silly Tabletop games; again...


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Elder Son and I have been playing silly Tabletop games; again...
> 
> View attachment 671811



Hey, where's the outhouse? That's the most important bit!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hey, where's the outhouse? That's the most important bit!!!









Seen here, providing cover for one of the baddies.


----------



## Gwylan (20 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Well done!



My relationship with HMRC might be described as complex


----------



## Gwylan (20 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I stopped wearing one for a few years but have gone back to it again as some timings have to be accurate and catching ferries is one example. Long wait till the next one if you miss it.



Took mine off in October 97 a d seem to have got by so far.
I can decide if I want to do something and when.

If the train leaves and I'm not there, I will deal with the consequences.
Try to be timely, but that's courtesy.


----------



## Gwylan (20 Dec 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> Fair enough, but phones are able to be set to give you any such reminders. Not only that you could also call SWMBO when you are out riding to keep her up to date with progress. Of course if you really want to creep (sorry impress) you could phone her and ask if there is anything she might like you to get for her while you are out and about
> Actually thats not a good idea for two reasons, firstly it might arouse her suspicions that you've done something which she wouldn't approve of and at the very least it could become an irritating habit and turn a bike ride into a shopping trip !! Quelle horreur !



Can share your location with people. But make sure who and to switch it off.


----------



## Gwylan (20 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Jam I occasionally have Marmalade on mine.Or strawberry jam and Peanut Butter Might try Marmite and Peanut Butter.
> 
> I suppose I must have odd tastes



Yes!


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I stopped wearing one for a few years but have gone back to it again as some timings have to be accurate and catching ferries is one example. Long wait till the next one if you miss it.



I stopped wearing one when I started working with rotating machinery and never started again. My phone goes off several times a day to remind me of what I ought to be doing though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Jam I occasionally have Marmalade on mine.Or strawberry jam and Peanut Butter Might try Marmite and Peanut Butter.
> 
> I suppose I must have odd tastes



It's okay; we won't judge you.

Much.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I stopped wearing one when I started working with rotating machinery and never started again. My phone goes off several times a day to remind me of what I ought to be doing though.



Same reason why I never wore finger rings and while I did wear a tie as was expected in those days it was firmly tucked into my shirt rather than dangling loose when working near moving machinery.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## postman (20 Dec 2022)

The Xmas dinner meet up was superb.What a great time.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I have a memory of going up Ben Cruachan back in 67 . I think there was a dam there IIRC. It was a school Young Farmers cycling Youth Hostel holiday.
> At the time I had a Sun Mist with the plastic Simplex gears which a friend managed to break .



Cruachan is an early example of electricity storage by pumping water from Loch Awe at off peak times up to the dam and then releasing it to produce electricity for peak demand. There are a few of this type of dam in Scotland with I think at least two on Loch Ness. There is a tunnel well inside the mountain with conducted tours of the system in a mini bus.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Took mine off in October 97 a d seem to have got by so far.
> I can decide if I want to do something and when.
> 
> If the train leaves and I'm not there, I will deal with the consequences.
> Try to be timely, but that's courtesy.



Our ferries generally leave on the dot and missing one can mean an overnight in Oban. Not good.


----------



## rockyroller (20 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> This is the one I'm currently wearing... A mid-60s Girard Perregaux Gyromatic on a no-name expandable bracelet. It's so comfortable to wear and I love the watch. I don't bother setting the date though, as I can't see it without my reading glasses...


very nice. wow, that's got some years on it! 

it's nice to watch a second hand too


----------



## oldwheels (20 Dec 2022)

Windy day with heavy showers.
Our ironmonger has some bike bits but no chain lube. They are thinking of expanding the bike section so took a note of what I wanted. I will therefore be obliged to go and buy some when they get it in tho’ by then I will have got some in Oban.
I would order it online but with the Christmas madness and strikes delivery could be some time and anyway it is better to support local businesses.
This is still a traditional type shop with new local owners and still learning.


----------



## tom73 (20 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Same reason why I never wore finger rings and while I did wear a tie as was expected in those days it was firmly tucked into my shirt rather than dangling loose when working near moving machinery.



Reminds me of a time I was a cadet at a football match. We had a lad bought in to the FA room he was not feeling well next minute he started having a seizure. We made the area safe and waited for it to pass. A big outhouse of a bobby happen to come in. Thought the lad was acting the goat. He leaned over him his tie (pre clip on tie) come dangling down the lad due to the seizure happen to grab it. The lad was two stone dipping wet. But boy did he have the bobby flying and bouncing round the room.


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2022)

I have just seen an add on the TV for Vicks ! It says that you can recover 2 days earlier! Does that mean that it back dates you feeling better to 2 days before you start to feel unwell ? 


oldwheels said:


> Cruachan is an early example of electricity storage by pumping water from Loch Awe at off peak times up to the dam and then releasing it to produce electricity for peak demand. There are a few of this type of dam in Scotland with I think at least two on Loch Ness. There is a tunnel well inside the mountain with conducted tours of the system in a mini bus.



I can remember the name along with Irn Bru!


----------



## Jameshow (20 Dec 2022)

postman said:


> The Xmas dinner meet up was superb.What a great time.


Sorry I missed it!


oldwheels said:


> Windy day with heavy showers.
> Our ironmonger has some bike bits but no chain lube. They are thinking of expanding the bike section so took a note of what I wanted. I will therefore be obliged to go and buy some when they get it in tho’ by then I will have got some in Oban.
> I would order it online but with the Christmas madness and strikes delivery could be some time and anyway it is better to support local businesses.
> This is still a traditional type shop with new local owners and still learning.



There is one in Bradworthy

Main shop is the lounge dinning room and then the bedrooms are different departments, all the way down the row of cottages to 3 piece suites and beds! V quirky!


----------



## Illaveago (20 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Those c-shaped cases were pretty commonplace in the mid 60s to early 70s - seemed to be a design trend of the time. I rather like them, must admit.
> 
> And not everyone made everything in-house, so in many instances, cases were sourced from the same supplier.



Yes . Even watch movements were bought in , my Juvenia has the same movement as a Breitling.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Same reason why I never wore finger rings and while I did wear a tie as was expected in those days it was firmly tucked into my shirt rather than dangling loose when working near moving machinery.



I wonder what would happen if I started wearing smart clothes at work? It's an intriguing thought.


----------



## Hebe (20 Dec 2022)

I have the post-covid 8-30pm “is it time for bed yet?” syndrome again. Having a  and some lemon curd on toast while I decide. First post covid 🎷tomorrow, I’m hoping my lungs will hold up. Also hoping for a short bike ride in the afternoon too. That would be the first one since early November.

@pawl peanut butter and strawberry jam is a favourite here. I like cheddar and strawberry jam sandwiches but am in a minority. I find marmite and peanut butter needs a glass of water on the side. Although marmite and anything normally needs a glass of water on the side.


----------



## colly (20 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> @pawl I like cheddar and strawberry jam sandwiches but am in a minority.


No sh*t Sherlock 

Edit: On the other hand Cheshire or Wensleydale cheese goes really well with fruit cake so why not?


----------



## biggs682 (20 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Windy day with heavy showers.
> Our ironmonger has some bike bits but no chain lube. They are thinking of expanding the bike section so took a note of what I wanted. I will therefore be obliged to go and buy some when they get it in tho’ by then I will have got some in Oban.
> I would order it online but with the Christmas madness and strikes delivery could be some time and anyway it is better to support local businesses.
> This is still a traditional type shop with new local owners and still learning.



If your local iron monger is still the one along the harbour front still i bought a pump from them the last time i was on holiday in mull in 1996 and if i remember rightly it was very well priced all things considered


----------



## colly (20 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> my late Father had a cpl Timex watches when he passed away. I'm not a watch person, but I started wearing one of them recently & it's been nice. yesterday I struck something w/ my wrist & the old strap disengaged & the pin went flying. I should look for the pin. regardless, the strap was old & needed replacing anyway. trying to figure out what kind of strap I want
> 
> anyone have a watch strap they particularly like? leather? webbed nylon? rubber/plastic?



When I took up my last profession 40 years ago I was forever catching my watch on things and ripping it off my wrist. I stopped wearing one and have never missed it. I still have the watch Mrs Colly bought me when we were engaged though.


----------



## Hebe (20 Dec 2022)

colly said:


> No sh*t Sherlock
> 
> Edit: On the other hand Cheshire or Wensleydale cheese goes really well with fruit cake so why not?



Indeed! It was a friend from Chesterfield who led me to that particular dark side many years ago. Mr Hebe doesn’t understand.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

Lovely supper of the last of the carrot, sweet potato & red lentil soup, then spinach, a ham & cheese omelette and some toast.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Cruachan is an early example of electricity storage by pumping water from Loch Awe at off peak times up to the dam and then releasing it to produce electricity for peak demand. There are a few of this type of dam in Scotland with I think at least two on Loch Ness. There is a tunnel well inside the mountain with conducted tours of the system in a mini bus.



There's one in Snowdonia as well - Cwm Dyli. I visited it on a school geography field trip back in 1990.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> very nice. wow, that's got some years on it!
> 
> it's nice to watch a second hand too



Thanks  And yeah, there's something about a sweep second, isn't there?


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Yes . Even watch movements were bought in , my Juvenia has the same movement as a Breitling.



A lot of Swiss watch companies were what were called "Emboiteurs" - namely they bought in all the bits and simply put them together. Not many made everything in house - even at the really swanky end, movements were brought in, sometimes modified, and then cased up. It's almost the total opposite of the Japanese...


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have the post-covid 8-30pm “is it time for bed yet?” syndrome again. Having a  and some lemon curd on toast while I decide. First post covid 🎷tomorrow, I’m hoping my lungs will hold up. Also hoping for a short bike ride in the afternoon too. That would be the first one since early November.
> 
> @pawl peanut butter and strawberry jam is a favourite here. I like cheddar and strawberry jam sandwiches but am in a minority. I find marmite and peanut butter needs a glass of water on the side. Although marmite and anything normally needs a glass of water on the side.



Peanut butter and chocolate spread!


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> Bovril is better, even more so if over dripping.
> 
> But then marmalade is nice too.


Over dripping!


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

The second half of my Christmas present has arrived. I think the seller doesn't know how to measure things properly, because there is a 12% error in listed size and actual size...


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We are now in Yorkshire. We had a nice sunny drive up . Blue sky for most of the way .


Leeds?


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

Urgh, we've got low water pressure. Burst water main just up the road in Witcham. At least we've got water, but quite a few people haven't, as they're out delivering bottled water and have set up two collection hubs locally.

Have filled up all my bidons and the kettle, so am alright for tea at least.


----------



## classic33 (20 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> very nice. wow, that's got some years on it!
> 
> it's nice to watch a second hand too


That'll be the third hand!


----------



## DCLane (20 Dec 2022)

I spent the evening in Manchester as the velodrome has re-opened today. There's a lot of work still to be done but it was good to be back on the boards. Or the 'wooden wall of death' as Son no. 2 describes it.

New roof, new seats, glass edging but plumbing and electrics aren't finished with re-decoration still to be done as well.







Lots of people around so the photo's the best I could do, with some of the GB riders on the right.

Track leagues start in January (Mon/Tues/Fri) so I'll be over on Fridays from next month.


----------



## Reynard (20 Dec 2022)

Christmas tree up and decorated 

While listening to this:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUooUt9NVTU


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> the condo police have found a pickup truck in a visitor parking spot w/o a license plate OMG the sky is falling!



Yes. Could be. These things lead to other things.


----------



## Gwylan (21 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> the condo police have found a pickup truck in a visitor parking spot w/o a license plate OMG the sky is falling!



Did it make the " breaking news"?


----------



## slowmotion (21 Dec 2022)

Some of the central heating here was off for five days last week. I thought it was pretty cold. Last night, my BIL arrived in Canmore, a town on the east side of the Rockies in Alberta, Canada. Here's the sign informing the locals about the weather.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Some of the central heating here was off for five days last week. I thought it was pretty cold. Last night, my BIL arrived in Canmore, a town on the east side of the Rockies in Alberta, Canada. Here's the sign informing the locals about the weather.


Did they have snow as well though!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2022)

Good morning.

Bike collecting day today so I need to drive the van. I've been waiting for the weather to improve so it wouldn't be icy.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Bike collecting day today so I need to drive the van. I've been waiting for the weather to improve so it wouldn't be icy.



Can you collect a couple for me please?


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2022)

It's Black Bin day, today.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Some of the central heating here was off for five days last week. I thought it was pretty cold. Last night, my BIL arrived in Canmore, a town on the east side of the Rockies in Alberta, Canada. Here's the sign informing the locals about the weather.



Yes, and thats normal for them.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2022)

Sounds like it's raining outside
Granddaughter is full of cold bless her
Tea is brewing


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2022)

I had some outside stuff to do today but I might have to postpone it ☔


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I had some outside stuff to do today but I might have to postpone it ☔



We were meant to be doing outside stuff today but I think someone wants a slob day.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2022)

First cuppa went down well 🍵


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2022)

woodbutchmaster said:


> i phone, cell phone ....call them what you will since when does anyone need a watch ?



Today !
I've got a phobile moan ! I hate the bleeding thing !  I just have it in case of emergencies. As useful as semaphore in thick fog ! It is a Whoarewe,it drinks electricity like I don't know what so I leave it switched off . When I switch it on it takes forever to come round from out of its coma. Would I recommend one to anyone ? Probably if they had a wobbly table that needed packing !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I've just realised that the strap of my ancient, basic Casio digital watch is cracked and in danger of breaking very soon.
> 
> All this talk of watches and straps must have jinxed it!



I told my wife about her watch strap was getting bad . Did she listen ?
Nope!
It broke and it fell onto the hard ground ! It was a nice Silversmiths of London watch . I forget who the maker was but I think he was a good one . Hairspring broke !


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2022)

Just had a mystery delivery addressed to swmbo a box of chocolate products from love cocoa such a shame as she can't eat chocolate products.


----------



## Hebe (21 Dec 2022)

milkman's been. There's a note on the side saying that packing and transport may result in breakage...


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Leeds?



Upper Cumberworth. Looking at the 2 tall aerials at the moment .


----------



## tyred (21 Dec 2022)

Every year I always threaten to go to see the sunrise at one of the stone circles or something and never get round to it. This year I have the 'flu anyway. 

Also, it is so wet, cloudy and overcast that there isn't the slightest sign of sunrise anyway. It is still pitch-black outside.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I wonder what would happen if I started wearing smart clothes at work? It's an intriguing thought.



Perhaps they would think you were off to an interview !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> I have the post-covid 8-30pm “is it time for bed yet?” syndrome again. Having a  and some lemon curd on toast while I decide. First post covid 🎷tomorrow, I’m hoping my lungs will hold up. Also hoping for a short bike ride in the afternoon too. That would be the first one since early November.
> 
> @pawl peanut butter and strawberry jam is a favourite here. I like cheddar and strawberry jam sandwiches but am in a minority. I find marmite and peanut butter needs a glass of water on the side. Although marmite and anything normally needs a glass of water on the side.


I tried strawberry jam and Cheddar cheese years ago and liked it .
Would it be any different to cheese cake ?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2022)

I tried peanut butter between two carrot rings


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2022)

Looking at the 2 aerials opposite made me think of Fred Dibnah . I find it incredible to think how he climbed up those chimneys up a ladder carrying a scaffolding plank with him . How on earth did he construct a platform up there all on his own ? 
Fancy dropping a spanner and having to climb down and back up again!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2022)

Blue sky heading your way @biggs682 ☀


----------



## oldwheels (21 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> If your local iron monger is still the one along the harbour front still i bought a pump from them the last time i was on holiday in mull in 1996 and if i remember rightly it was very well priced all things considered



That is the one. It was managed by a cyclist at that time so had a good stock of almost anything you may need.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Dec 2022)

Wet and windy again with very black clouds and the occasional flash of lightning in a southerly direction. Pretty far away tho' as there is no thunder to be heard.
Somebody has a Bengal cat locally which seems to be bit of a terror and the owner is appealing for people to stop feeding him. He goes down the Fisherman's Pier and talks to the fishermen who give him herring and he hangs around the chip van as well.
He also invades other houses when given a chance.
Does remind me of the local news on Radio Orkney which always ends with a list of missing cats.

A quick edit to say hail is now battering my front windows.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Wet and windy again with very black clouds and the occasional flash of lightning in a southerly direction. Pretty far away tho' as there is no thunder to be heard.
> Somebody has a Bengal cat locally which seems to be bit of a terror and the owner is appealing for people to stop feeding him. He goes down the Fisherman's Pier and talks to the fishermen who give him herring and he hangs around the chip van as well.
> He also invades other houses when given a chance.
> Does remind me of the local news on Radio Orkney which always ends with a list of missing cats.
> ...



I can remember some of the places we visited on the holiday. Edinburgh was the first place where we landed from the train . I can remember Kingussie, Fort William, Crianlarich,Oban , Loch Lomond . We went on a paddle steamer down Loch Lomond . We went to a few other places but I can't remember their names .


----------



## tom73 (21 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Upper Cumberworth. Looking at the 2 tall aerials at the moment .



oh the posh end


----------



## postman (21 Dec 2022)

i am trying and failing to whip up some energy.After yesterdays wonderful Xmas meeting,i have the dross of housework to do.


----------



## tom73 (21 Dec 2022)

Called at the butchers this morning to pick up my Turkey and other bits order. They had no idea about it as Caron see's to orders and she's not in till later.  
Off out again hoping it's 2rd time lucky she better be in this time i've a load of other stuff to do before this afternoon.


----------



## pawl (21 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Lack of time unfortunately, with my Good Ladies early carer turning up anytime between the allotted half seven and midday by the time I can get out the spare time I've made for riding has gone.



I was talking to an ex social work colleague.Since most home service is now with the private sector there has been a deteriorating Social Services home care workers were paid a salary and mileage payments As she understands it currently workers I paid by the number of visits and are not paid for the time travelling between calls or mileage 

My daughter spent some time working for a private provider She soon left.The number of calls she had to complete either resulted a rushed visit or delays were some calls really needed two carers .
Wishing you and your good lady a happy and enjoyable Christmas 🎄


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> oh the posh end



They are the folks who live on the hill !


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> I was talking to an ex social work colleague.Since most home service is now with the private sector there has been a deteriorating Social Services home care workers were paid a salary and mileage payments As she understands it currently workers I paid by the number of visits and are not paid for the time travelling between calls or mileage
> 
> My daughter spent some time working for a private provider She soon left.The number of calls she had to complete either resulted a rushed visit or delays were some calls really needed two carers .
> Wishing you and your good lady a happy and enjoyable Christmas 🎄



Privatisation means Carp service !


----------



## pawl (21 Dec 2022)

I have just been reading that the public should think about what sort of activities we participate in (described as hazardous) during the current ambulance strikes.
The thought had crossed my mind.


----------



## DCLane (21 Dec 2022)

I've just had a student try to pass off someone else's assignment from last year as their own when they sent it through as a draft. On a different company.

Nice try sunshine.


----------



## dave r (21 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> I was talking to an ex social work colleague.Since most home service is now with the private sector there has been a deteriorating Social Services home care workers were paid a salary and mileage payments As she understands it currently workers I paid by the number of visits and are not paid for the time travelling between calls or mileage
> 
> My daughter spent some time working for a private provider She soon left.The number of calls she had to complete either resulted a rushed visit or delays were some calls really needed two carers .
> Wishing you and your good lady a happy and enjoyable Christmas 🎄



most of the carers are lovely, and we were OK until the autumn when it all seemed to deteriorate and we had no idea when we'd get a carer. Pay the minimum possible and work them to death seems to be the way these days, I don't blame people wanting to leave.
Merry Xmas to you and your family.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> That is the one. It was managed by a cyclist at that time so had a good stock of almost anything you may need.



Certainly did


----------



## oldwheels (21 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I can remember some of the places we visited on the holiday. Edinburgh was the first place where we landed from the train . I can remember Kingussie, Fort William, Crianlarich,Oban , Loch Lomond . We went on a paddle steamer down Loch Lomond . We went to a few other places but I can't remember their names .



I don’t think the paddle steamer on L.Lomond is currently working. It is owned by a group of enthusiasts who are renovating it but as usual with such projects money is short so it is long job. Last time I saw her she was tied up at a pier at Balloch.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Did it make the " breaking news"?



everyone got an email. they used to harass me when our 2 kids had cars & were still living here


----------



## rockyroller (21 Dec 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes. Could be. These things lead to other things.



someone's car was stolen last week


----------



## rockyroller (21 Dec 2022)

colly said:


> When I took up my last profession 40 years ago I was forever catching my watch on things and ripping it off my wrist. I stopped wearing one and have never missed it. I still have the watch Mrs Colly bought me when we were engaged though.



yeah same here. so far I broke it it one time. ordered a cpl straps & we'll see how it goes. if I bust them too, then I may stop wearing it. gonna give it a go tho, cuz it was Pops


----------



## tom73 (21 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> I've just had a student try to pass off someone else's assignment from last year as their own when they sent it through as a draft. On a different company.
> 
> Nice try sunshine.



Got to love a trier 
Good job it's not the final one Turnitin take no prisoners.


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2022)

Today I am getting some help with doing the laundry.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Today I am getting some help with doing the laundry.
> 
> View attachment 671861



Nice dawg!


----------



## tyred (21 Dec 2022)

I can't seem to motivate myself at work today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I can't seem to motivate myself at work today.



Spend your time on CC instead - oh, you are!


----------



## tyred (21 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Spend your time on CC instead - oh, you are!



I'm just finishing my ten o'clock tea break.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2022)

A mild but dreary, drizzly day here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, but I feel meh. Heffalumps and what feels like the beginning of another cold. Ah well, hey ho. Did two loads of laundry this morning, and I'm almost caught up with the backlog. Also sorted out the fridges in the kitchen & utility room. Then fettled Max the MTB prior to heading out on the Christmas card run.

The roads out here are a muddy, sloppy, pot-holey, gravelly mess - would not have got through in places on the hybrid without coming a cropper. Those fat treaded tyres and short wheelbase on the Max are just the thing. 

Anyways, it is time for luncheon, so I shall put the kettle on.


----------



## colly (21 Dec 2022)

Car battery was as flat as this morning. Someone left the parking lights on all night. That someone would be me
It gets better..............the battery charger I have seems to be not working


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2022)

I wanted to get into my goggle account yesterday to delete the photos etc on my phone, but the memory is too full to accept any more texts. Goggle wanted to send me a text to very fie who I am.

In other news, the presents for other people are wrapped, all two of them. Tomorrow is a quick whizz round with the vacuum cleaner and put up some more decorations.


----------



## Gwylan (21 Dec 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Some of the central heating here was off for five days last week. I thought it was pretty cold. Last night, my BIL arrived in Canmore, a town on the east side of the Rockies in Alberta, Canada. Here's the sign informing the locals about the wea





tom73 said:


> Got to love a trier
> Good job it's not the final one Turnitin take no prisoners.



Takes some effort to pass of electronically submitted material as your own. Almost as much effort as doing the work.


----------



## rockyroller (21 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Today I am getting some help with doing the laundry.
> 
> View attachment 671861



adorable! you have a pet owl?


----------



## rockyroller (21 Dec 2022)

made the mistake of going holiday gift shopping last night at LL Bean - omg the prices! so glad my nuclear family is tiny

but made Wifey very happy last night! I suspect the adult kids will be as well, when they get what I got


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Dec 2022)

Beef and Ale pie for lunch .... if they ever have an election for Pie-minister i would win. Forget pay rises in the public sector, free pies for a year instead!


----------



## rockyroller (21 Dec 2022)

next week is vacation week but I'm starting to lose motivation already. if I don't get on the bike tonight I will be very disappointed w/ myself


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> adorable! you have a pet owl?



No that is my avatar looking busy here in Hundred Acre Wood.


----------



## pawl (21 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> most of the carers are lovely, and we were OK until the autumn when it all seemed to deteriorate and we had no idea when we'd get a carer. Pay the minimum possible and work them to death seems to be the way these days, I don't blame people wanting to leave.
> Merry Xmas to you and your family.



Thanks dave r


----------



## fossyant (21 Dec 2022)

We've got some large 'baubles' on our Christmas Tree that's in the front garden. A few 'blew' off in the week, so I adjusted the wires to stop them coming off. Had to rescue two from across the road.

Just coming up the cul-de-sac earlier, and there is one of our baubles hung from a tree, about 300 yards away. Stopped to collect it and pop it back on our tree.


----------



## tom73 (21 Dec 2022)

@fossyant large 'baubles' no need to brag about it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Can you collect a couple for me please?



I picked up fifteen, unfortunately not all in very good condition. They included a nice Giant frame sans wheels and a lovely old touring bike which I put in the van because I felt sorry for it...


----------



## tom73 (21 Dec 2022)

What a day sorted our meat order when i went back I'd no need to say anything got spotted and greeted with Mr... here you are is this one ok ? Pay's to be a regular customer  
Then back in town this afternoon dentist appointment got a cancellation 1st since lockdown. All clear just a few none urgent running repairs due to lockdown. All booked in for next week no problem. 
As i was in town called in for a few last minute Christmas veg. Served by someone I use to work with at Yough Offering nothing wrong with working on tills in anyway. Just sad to see one more restorative justice practitioner gone due to cuts 

Now feel like a nap Apple watch has it i've walked over 15 miles today.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I picked up fifteen, unfortunately not all in very good condition. They included a nice Giant frame sans wheels and a lovely old touring bike which I put in the van because I felt sorry for it...



Blimey 15 tell us more about the tourer


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2022)

Can I relax now


----------



## postman (21 Dec 2022)

yes try a g and t or a whisky i would suggest with a little bit of ice,if you can find some.


----------



## postman (21 Dec 2022)

Well i found enough energy and i got the cleaning done.Tomorrows job is a walk to pick up monthly medication.What an exciting life i lead.


----------



## Illaveago (21 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> I don’t think the paddle steamer on L.Lomond is currently working. It is owned by a group of enthusiasts who are renovating it but as usual with such projects money is short so it is long job. Last time I saw her she was tied up at a pier at Balloch.



There was one place we went to where we could watch Salmon swim through some fish steps . From a bridge over the river to look for Salmon swimming up the river but couldn't because of the weeds . We then realized that the weeds were Salmon !


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2022)

A question for @tom73 and Mrs tom73. 

I have no intention of talking politics on this thread, but can I ask a question? When a member of the Army is driving an ambulance, why are they not allowed to put on the Blue lights and sirens?

I can imagine that they may not be skilled in driving an ambulance, but they would be used to driving a large vehicle, in all sorts of traffic.

Not being allowed to put on the "Blues and twos" would mean that drivers would not know they had an ambulance behind them, or in on-coming traffic. When I hear the sirens it gives me time to think about moving off the road safely and/or to expect an emergency services vehicle on "my" side of the road.

Also one category they are not going to call out an ambulance for is ladies in late stages of labour.
In the extremely unlikely event that I am asked to take a pregnant lady to hospital, do we go straight to the Maternity Unit rather than A & E.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of toast, one with salami, one with sliced avocado, then an apple, a tangerine and two 

Then had a busy afternoon. Stocked up the wood bins in the house, hung up the laundry, made a big pot of soup, made some Filet Americain, finished doing the Xmas decs and groomed the cats.

Just going to feed them, and then I'll settle down to watch SPOTY.


----------



## tyred (21 Dec 2022)

I've ordered a new genuine Casio strap from Ebay


----------



## mybike (21 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I stopped wearing one when I started working with* rotating machinery* and never started again. My phone goes off several times a day to remind me of what I ought to be doing though.



That's why, like may of my colleagues in the teleprinter workshops, the cuffs of my dustcoat were ragged.



oldwheels said:


> Same reason why I never wore finger rings and while I did wear a tie as was expected in those days it was firmly tucked into my shirt rather than dangling loose when working near moving machinery.



After seeing what happened to someone who wore a ring, the only time I wore one was when I wasn't working. I've never got used to wearing one since.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (21 Dec 2022)

We have booked seats to see the second instalment of Avatar tomorrow.


----------



## mybike (21 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Sorry I missed it!
> 
> 
> There is one in Bradworthy
> ...



Good name.


----------



## oldwheels (21 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> There was one place we went to where we could watch Salmon swim through some fish steps . From a bridge over the river to look for Salmon swimming up the river but couldn't because of the weeds . We then realized that the weeds were Salmon !



Possibly Pitlochry but there are various such places. 
Some people carry a gaff just in case they come across a likely spot. I always had a fishing rod as well in the boot but never really used it. It was there as a part of legitimate fishing just in case of awkward questions. 
One of my uncles who drove the Durness Mails (ie the Durness mail bus) had one in the boot of the bus as he crossed the R. Laxford which was a good fishing spot.


----------



## tom73 (21 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> A question for @tom73 and Mrs tom73.
> 
> I have no intention of talking politics on this thread, but can I ask a question? When a member of the Army is driving an ambulance, why are they not allowed to put on the Blue lights and sirens?
> 
> ...


Right see if I can explain it's a bit complex. 

Blue and twos the use of is legally controlled by the road and traffic act 1991. That part of the act only came in around 2012 (I think maybe a bit earlier without looking up) It really formalised use Blues and two for everyone. Now everyone needs training and accessing by an approved examiner. Finding someone and interpreting what that meant was a right old mess for 3rd sector. Some never went though the hoop. So take me if i'm on Ambulance support and need to use Blues and Twos i've been approved so that bits ok but I need formal approval from abmo control. So if any follow up everyone is covered. Even abmo's cant use them at random. On event cover it works differently formal permission is needed from duty officer or large events bronze or silver command. Both for Blues and twos and for vehicle to leave the site. But only if clinically required Mrs 73 for example has foamily requested it many times. Some times also going with them as clinical escort. 

As for the army my guess is they've not had time to be trained / assessed and in practice they'd only be doing no urgent calls anyway which in normal times are not done on blues and twos they are not time critical so you'd not know normally anyway.
They will be some political "wont look good if anything happened" at play too. 
They never would have been used for anything else in practice as only around 40 armed forcers paramedics meet requirements of HCPC (Health and Care Professionals Council) to be allowed to legally work as a paramedic. 

How a call go's from none urgent to urgent today and in future action is another matter.
Also don't read into what has been talked about today what cat is what it's not as simple as what's been talked about in the media. 

As for Maternity unless it's complicated/or life threatening they are not normally cat one anyway. 
If you get asked and are taking someone from home advice is 1st phone Maternity and they will decide if they need to come in or not. 
If it's random then it's go straight to Maternity at the hospital they have been under from the start. That's if you make it once they get to latter stage of labour the baby is coming, come what may. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Grant Fondo (21 Dec 2022)

Beef 'n' ale pie for lunch, chicken 'n' chorizo pasta for dinner, with a nice glass of Puglian white .... i may have to pump the tyres up come January.


----------



## tyred (21 Dec 2022)

I had a steak and kidney pie and a few chips 

Now that my appetite is returning, I seem to be craving unhealthy foods just now.


----------



## Speicher (21 Dec 2022)

I am off to Vienna in 1908.


----------



## classic33 (21 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> I am off to Vienna in 1908.


2108 now!
Does that mean you're late?


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2022)

SPOTY watched, alphabet soup and then a large roast pork sandwich for supper.

Now just planning on having a relaxing evening.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Dec 2022)

I have discovered that it is extremely difficult to balance on your right leg while using your left hand to remove a boot from your left foot at the same time as your sister's cat is demanding chin rubs with your spare hand. Then the hyperactive dog arrives...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> 2108 now!
> Does that mean you're late?


And I thought I was bad getting my days mixed up.


----------



## Gwylan (21 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Today !
> I've got a phobile moan ! I hate the bleeding thing !  I just have it in case of emergencies. As useful as semaphore in thick fog ! It is a Whoarewe,it drinks electricity like I don't know what so I leave it switched off . When I switch it on it takes forever to come round from out of its coma. Would I recommend one to anyone ? Probably if they had a wobbly table that needed packing !



You are obviously getting up far too early.


----------



## Gwylan (21 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Just had a mystery delivery addressed to swmbo a box of chocolate products from love cocoa such a shame as she can't eat chocolate products.



Did you watch "Strike"? 
Never going to feel the same about chocolate


----------



## Gwylan (21 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> We've got some large 'baubles' on our Christmas Tree that's in the front garden. A few 'blew' off in the week, so I adjusted the wires to stop them coming off. Had to rescue two from across the road.
> 
> Just coming up the cul-de-sac earlier, and there is one of our baubles hung from a tree, about 300 yards away. Stopped to collect it and pop it back on our tree.



The video will be on Neighbourhood Watch FB


----------



## Jenkins (21 Dec 2022)

I was going to see if I could get away with wearing my Die Hard related C*****mas t-shirt at work tomorrow, but given the age of the more recent 'apprentices' we have employed I'm not too sure they's get it. They are more of an age where they'd recognise Oscar the Grouch from Sesame Street, so it's the one with him and "Bah Humbug" on it instead - at least until management make me change back into a proper uniform shirt.


----------



## Reynard (21 Dec 2022)

I'm thinking a  would be a very nice thing right now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2022)

postman said:


> yes try a g and t or a whisky i would suggest with a little bit of ice,if you can find some.



Or some bourbon.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2022)

Right, I'm having an early one.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, I'm having an early one.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



Nighty night, I'm up watching random tunes afore the night train to snoozevillle reaches the platform


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Did you watch "Strike"?
> Never going to feel the same about chocolate



Yes we did and I can understand what you are saying.

Wide awake re living yesterday in my mind


----------



## colly (22 Dec 2022)

Already been up an hour.  Mundane it is for sure. On the other hand........................I get to read my book with no interruptions.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2022)

Good morning....




biggs682 said:


> Blimey 15 tell us more about the tourer



I'll take a picture today if I have time. It's nothing special but I think I can get it working and it seemed a shame to let it rot outside and then get pulled apart for scrap.

Fifteen is the most I can fit in a transit van.


----------



## tom73 (22 Dec 2022)

Off for a nice early dog walk see if the towny owl is still about this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2022)

It's foggy.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2022)

Foggy here as well and the air feels damp .
First cuppa is brewing.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2022)

Last green recycling bin collection of 2022 today so it's kerbside awaiting it's mothership.
First cuppa going down well


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Last green recycling bin collection of 2022 today so it's kerbside awaiting it's mothership.
> First cuppa going down well



Will there be a ceremony?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> tell us more about the tourer



Here it is:







A Kalkhoff Camaro. Wheels are like spaghetti, and the tyres probably shot, but...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Will there be a ceremony?



If I remember I will do a lap of honour


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 671940
> 
> ...



That should clean up ok and provide someone with a mode transport


----------



## fossyant (22 Dec 2022)

Got up at 6 as had a list of food we needed for Christmas Day running through my mind. List done, now getting the courage up to go to Aldi !


----------



## dave r (22 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 671940
> 
> ...



That would make a good restoration project or a good fixed conversion.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
They are all a bit slow in arriving today


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Garden birds have been fed
> They are all a bit slow in arriving today



Lost in the mist, I reckon. None here on the Hamtun feeding station at the moment.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2022)

Morning .
Is that the time ?
We are heading back Sarf today !
I will put some more petrol in the Jag before we set off as it seems a bit cheaper up here .
It is grey here . The past couple of days have been nice and sunny . Could be a good thing though as one year we did the return journey into the blazing sun when the motorway had been gritted . The spray from the road was covering the windscreens and people were running out of screen wash. Even the service stations ran out !


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2022)

Watches can be worn as a type of jewelry. Some aren't very bulky and are easy to use by just lift an arm . 
I was also surprised to see how much some have gone up by according to the bay . I just wondered what a Bulova Combitron were going for . There are 2 on the bay both working but one has all the documents and original case , price £600 , the other £500. Mine isn't working, I tried a different battery in it and the LCD display flicked through fast . It has a lovely flexible original Bulova metal.bracelet. I bought it at a boot sale some years ago for £1. Must be worth a bit more now !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2022)

The scaffolding has gone. And the workers have knocked off for Christmas. It's rather peaceful.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Dec 2022)

Dry morning so far and the nearest we have had to a sunrise for a while but looks like showers later.

A85 shut again due to an artic on it's side blocking the road.

Calmac doing their usual by ending out warning text messages at 0545 regarding possible disruption due to a "technical issue".
This really means broken down again but send out more messages 15 minutes later saying they have fixed the problem.
Then when people have relaxed again they send out a message about a cancellation but for January 16th due to livestock sales in Tiree. 
Sometimes it all seems doom and gloom.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2022)

Fog turned into mizzle and that's now turned into rain ☔


----------



## postman (22 Dec 2022)

Mrs P inside Sainsbugs at 07-19,xmas food shopping.I on my part have cleaned two floors and hoovered a third one.now i am sat waiting for Seacroft Hospital to ring back.It seems i have an appointent on the fourth Jan,i knew nothing about.I have had to wait till Mrs P came back to see if we were in Leeds we are JUST,we will be a taxi service to two drop offs in Lancashire,early doors of January.


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2022)

Foggy this morning. 

I seen a grey squirrel run along the fence out the back.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Dec 2022)

Finished work for two weeks but the weather has typically changed today from last night's forecast, light drizzle with now heavy rain expected and then turning dry. Just replaced a blind, why are the fittings always different?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2022)

May get to -12 C overnight. Oh, and a blizzard.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2022)

Thank you @tom73 for your detailed reply yesterday evening. 

The BBC did not need to say anything about the Army drivers not using Blue and Twos, as you say it was not relevant. Also they over-simplified the Categories.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2022)

What a manic morning anyone would think it's the end of the world tomorrow


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> What a manic morning anyone would think it's the end of the world tomorrow


That's Saturday night.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> That's Saturday night.



Indeed it is.
But this morning was manic
Good job not working this afternoon


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2022)

Lunch is a Macdonald's chip sandwich along with a crusty crisp sandwich


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2022)

Someone has driven past in a (proper air-cooled) Beetle convertible with the top down 

So much cooler than a noisy Corsa covered in body kits!


----------



## DCLane (22 Dec 2022)

Christmas shopping done - it was fairly quiet at Sainsbury's at 8am although apparently had been very busy shortly after they opened at 6 this morning so some shelves were a bit empty / tumbled. Either way I got everything spare needed for 3-4 days except Christmas Eve's short trip out for fresh bread and a bit of fruit.

Then I cleaned the house whilst SWMBO was out before Sons no. 1 and 2 come back here later today. We're having a 'proper' family photo taken in the house tomorrow so I wanted it to be tidy. We last had a 'proper' photo taken of all four of us together in 2004  . I'm using a parent from my son's old kid's cycling club who's a photographer as well and now a coach for the club.


----------



## Gwylan (22 Dec 2022)

Company for Christmas so Management declared this morning cleaning morning. Mission declared successful. Suits me. 
A college job as an office cleaner means I know to clean where it shows. 

Now, lunched on home made soup and fresh loaf. Now I can sit waiting for the blini mix to prove. 
Think the brioche will be a Saturday job.


----------



## tom73 (22 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Thank you @tom73 for your detailed reply yesterday evening.
> 
> The BBC did not need to say anything about the Army drivers not using Blue and Twos, as you say it was not relevant. Also they over-simplified the Categories.



Sadly all part of project fear and demonise come the new year it's all going get a whole lot more ugly.


----------



## rockyroller (22 Dec 2022)

bossman buying lunch today, hoping wine is included w/ an early dismissal ...?


----------



## Gwylan (22 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> bossman buying lunch today, hoping wine is included w/ an early dismissal ...?



Cannot buy employees drink - might be seen as tempting them into error or worse. Or be blamed for pressuring them to drink if they get done on the way home.


----------



## Hover Fly (22 Dec 2022)

Boss gave me a bottle of wine yesterday, came from just a couple of miles from where I lived in France.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2022)

@Illaveago 

Are you going to need one of these next year?


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> Sadly all part of project fear and demonise come the new year it's all going get a whole lot more ugly.



Yes, sadly I think you are right. 


I had to wait in an A & E corridor with my Mother after she broke her collarbone. I had given all her details to the Receptionist and I presume all the notes made by the Paramedic were written down.

What is the reason for the Ambulance Paramedic and Technician then standing with us in the corridor. One of them went off to assist a Porter, explaining quite rightly imo, that it was less tiring to do something useful than stand there with us, and no, they could not take a meal break.

Some Ambulance calls to a prospective patient would result in tests etc, but the patient staying in their own home.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> What a manic morning anyone would think it's the end of the world tomorrow



Calm and peaceful here in Hundred Acre Wood.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Dec 2022)

Years ago 4pm Christmas eve and that was it for a fortnight, now the shops are open the day after so why does everyone still do that looney rush and greed buying for the end of the world? Glad I have nothing to do with it personally.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> Foggy this morning.
> 
> I seen a grey squirrel run along the fence out the back.



We have no squirrels at all here and there was a proposal to introduce Reds. RSPB went into meltdown so that idea was killed off. We have no foxes or roe deer either. 
The only wildlife of interest has to be capable of carrying off sheep or small children.


----------



## oldwheels (22 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Cannot buy employees drink - might be seen as tempting them into error or worse. Or be blamed for pressuring them to drink if they get done on the way home.



All Scottish distillery workers used to get a hefty dram every day at stopping time. Tradition which I never carried on with and most distilleries and warehouses stopped the practice about the same time in the early to mid 1960's.
New Year was an exception but those driving were offered some sample bottles as an alternative. 
These drams were doled out by the office when the staff came in for their wages and the head office girl was in charge. She had the habit of having a dram herself with those who came in and as a result I had to drive her home as she was not in a fit state to get a bus as she normally did.


----------



## tom73 (22 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, sadly I think you are right.
> 
> 
> I had to wait in an A & E corridor with my Mother after she broke her collarbone. I had given all her details to the Receptionist and I presume all the notes made by the Paramedic were written down.
> ...



Basically it's waiting for the formal verbal handover which every paieant go's though. Until that point they are still your patient and in your care. Handovers happen anytime patient get admitted be it by ambulance or admitted /moving a ward. 

A lot of things need to change it's way more easy and cheeper to treat people at home for none complex issues. We need way more money into training advanced care practitioners and have like some areas have more clinical care, social care, social service, CPN ect combo teams. That respond and travel together to more complex needs which don't need hospital just multi agency help. This approach works well with people in metal health crises. Some area also have fire community safety officers too so home safety checks can be done reducing accidents. Work's well with reducing trips and fails in at risk groups. 

It all come down to money advanced practitioners cost money but save it in spades. Political quick cheep fix wins hence the many x,y,z assistants. Current in favour is Physician Assistant cheep but total waste of money. Nursing associates is another. The real big politically brave thing to do is inverting how the NHS works, how its viewed and how it's funded with primary care at the top. The saving and quality of care we get back would make things way better.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2022)

Ripple said:


> Strained my wrist so badly that it's out of use atm. And it really hurts.


Feeling any better now?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Calm and peaceful here in Hundred Acre Wood.



I bet


----------



## postman (22 Dec 2022)

Three more sleeps and good old Santa is bringing me a chromebook.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2022)

So Patient A is at home and calls out an ambulance, which arrives, say after half hour of waiting (unless it is "Cat 1"). The appropriate treatment given at that time means you stay at home. The paramedic can ring the GP for a prescription to be issued, and request a follow up visit from the GP. 

Patient B is at home with same symptoms as Patient A, but the ambulance arrives eight/ten or more.... hours later. By then the symptoms have worsened, and the patient now needs to go to hospital.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I bet



Yes, out here in the quiet far west of the west of quiet west Worcestershire tis very quiet. Gets a bit noisy at times, with the ravens, foxes, Muntjac deer and Wols. Mind out for the snakes and mice.


----------



## Speicher (22 Dec 2022)

I have found, by accident, a short series of films with Hamza interviewing people about their favourite places in Scotland. That might raise my temperature a tad. 

Great British Sewing Bee Christmas Special is on tonight.

If you like "Strike" (the private detective), have you watched "Vienna Blood"? Tis excellent in my opinion.


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2022)

You can see a good stretch in the evening already!


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2022)

We are back home . The weather has been lousy ! There were quite a few idiots driving without their lights on in the rain and spray on the motorway .


----------



## tom73 (22 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> So Patient A is at home and calls out an ambulance, which arrives, say after half hour of waiting (unless it is "Cat 1"). The appropriate treatment given at that time means you stay at home. The paramedic can ring the GP for a prescription to be issued, and request a follow up visit from the GP.
> 
> Patient B is at home with same symptoms as Patient A, but the ambulance arrives eight/ten or more.... hours later. By then the symptoms have worsened, and the patient now needs to go to hospital.



Basically yes in fact Patient A examples already happens Mrs 73 had a call about a prescription like that this week.
Now change paramedic to an ACP and that cut's out the GP as they can prescribe full BNF unless ACP is a paramedic then they can't prescribe controlled drugs. Add to the mix hospital at home service and that open up things like having VI antibiotics at home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Years ago 4pm Christmas eve and that was it for a fortnight, now the shops are open the day after so why does everyone still do that looney rush and greed buying for the end of the world? Glad I have nothing to do with it personally.



Handy for charity shops though: people rush and buy stuff then donate all the brand new cr*p they don't want a week later.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Yes, out here in the quiet far west of the west of quiet west Worcestershire tis very quiet.



Sounds like Bewdley and beyond


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2022)

Just about drizzling here


----------



## oldwheels (22 Dec 2022)

Turned out a really nice day with hazy sunshine so got out on trike at last.
Strangely tho’ there was an area of fog a couple of miles away at a couple of hundred feet higher and viz at one point was about 100 yards. Stopped in a passing place to put my lights on as there was a fair bit of traffic on the single track road.
Mail services seem to be working pretty hard as last night I got post at just before 9 o’clock but no idea now when they are next on strike.
Went to Calmac office for tickets for trip off next week and confirmed that my trike travels free even if I ever get an e assist one. I also have a pretty cheap passenger fare so only the fuel for 42 miles extra.
The trike has not got the carrying capacity of a car obviously but can travel anytime without booking which is handy.
Fuel when I topped up today was 176.9p for diesel.


----------



## tom73 (22 Dec 2022)

Having the crumpet/pikelet debate as I toast snowman ones for Mrs 73 some in the ridge monkey. 
I've also lost a snoopy chocolate mould I got to make some for a little Christmas present for Mrs 73. 
I know every place i've had it but not it's final out of sight place. 
​


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Handy for charity shops though: people rush and buy stuff then donate all the brand new cr*p they don't want a week later.


Or take it back to where they bought it, say it's faulty and ask for their money back. They managed to buy another in between closing time Christmas Eve and opening time Boxing Day.


----------



## colly (22 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> The only wildlife of interest has to be capable of carrying off sheep or small children.



Welsh lollipop men????


----------



## Illaveago (22 Dec 2022)

I went up to check the Hedgehog hotel when we got home. The food bowl was empty , I looked inside the house to see if it was still there but all I could find was a Hedgehog shaped hole in the hay. I filled up the bowl with cat biscuits and popped it back into the tunnel .


----------



## pawl (22 Dec 2022)

I


Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Is that the time ?
> We are heading back Sarf today !
> I will put some more petrol in the Jag before we set off as it seems a bit cheaper up here .
> It is grey here . The past couple of days have been nice and sunny . Could be a good thing though as one year we did the return journey into the blazing sun when the motorway had been gritted . The spray from the road was covering the windscreens and people were running out of screen wash. Even the service stations ran out !



Try your local B&M Called into the branch in Stone they had plenty


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> We are back home . The weather has been lousy ! There were quite a few idiots driving without their lights on in the rain and spray on the motorway .


You were lucky to be able to get away. M62 was shut from 4:30am, at Ainley Top back to Brighouse. J24 to J25.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2022)

It's been a grey, mild and rainy day here chez Casa Reynard.

Did not sleep well - combination of heffalumps and the dry skin on my hands having become very itchy, cracked and painful. My hands really get mullered in cold weather, and now with all the kitchen time on top of that, not had time to recover. Problem is, I've also got sensitive skin, so creams increase the itch factor. Although once the cream has soaked in, I can live with that. Ah well, hey ho.

Was foggy overnight and into this morning, and so I couldn't do any wood in the garden. Everything was soaking wet, even the wood in the log store along the fence. All I've been able to do is ship the wood into the garage so it doesn't get any wetter, and split the dry wood that was already in the garage.

Am almost on top of the festive kitchen stuff. The only thing that will be falling by the wayside is the pannetone - I will bake one next week when I've a bit more time on my hands, as I have to take the parental erranding again tomorrow. That'll be my morning all used up.

Also been having an aaaargh moment. Need to renew a software licence. Sod's law it's a purchase that needs to send a verifying code to my mobile. Irritatingly, it's my old mobile number that's on my bank card. Been trying to change that to the new one, but the bank's website keeps sending me around in circles. I gave up in the end as I've had enough adulting for today. Might wait till next week and then go to Cambridge so I can speak face-to-face with a human bean.

Anyway, it's food time. Maybe I'll feel better after food.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Dec 2022)

Teriyaki lemongrass beef running a bit late due to the xmas playlist and a few red wines .... fancy a pie to be honest.


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2022)

For the first time in quite a few years, I saw an original model Fiat Panda tonight in all it's Giorgetto Giugiaro designed simplicity.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 Dec 2022)

I’ve just read my way through several pages of this busy forum and now I’m up to date.


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2022)

Why do some people seem to demand instant response to text messages? I got a message from a friend on Facebook messenger about 45 minutes ago was busy so thought I would reply later and now I have also had a WhatsApp message and then an SMS message from the same person enquiring if I had seen the other messages. I may just ignore all these messages, see what other formats they arrive in.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> Why do some people seem to demand instant response to text messages? I got a message from a friend on Facebook messenger about 45 minutes ago was busy so thought I would reply later and now I have also had a WhatsApp message and then an SMS message from the same person enquiring if I had seen the other messages. I may just ignore all these messages, see what other formats they arrive in.


My phone is there for me, not the other way round. I'll send a text if I'm not expecting an immediate answer, if someone sends a text message, it'll be read when I want to, not when the sender wants it reading.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> Why do some people seem to demand instant response to text messages? I got a message from a friend on Facebook messenger about 45 minutes ago was busy so thought I would reply later and now I have also had a WhatsApp message and then an SMS message from the same person enquiring if I had seen the other messages. I may just ignore all these messages, see what other formats they arrive in.



Could be urgent. Though he could just be needy. But now I'm curious....


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Could be urgent. Though he could just be needy. But now I'm curious....



Needy, not urgent. 

Personally if I did need to speak to someone urgently, I'd try a good old-fashioned phone call first.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2022)

Lovely supper of alphabet soup, then crispy cod in batter, home made triple cooked chips and steamed green beans.

Now going to have a nice relaxing evening.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2022)

Another damp and grey miserable day here in Suffolk. I didn't realise how misty it was until I had to take my glasses off as I couldn't see due to the amount of water on the lenses after less than half a mile of the commute. Passing under trees it was like getting rained on. At work by the Dock, I could only just make out the far end of the car park and the cranes on 8/9 berth were completely hidden by the mist until mid-morning.


----------



## tyred (22 Dec 2022)

I need to start thinking about a replacement laptop in the new year as support is for Win8.1 is ending soon and this one is a bit marginal for memory and hard drive space anyway.

I know I could probably install Linux and have it work happily ever after but I haven't the patience or the inclination to mess around with these things anymore. I just like plug and play.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Watches can be worn as a type of jewelry. Some aren't very bulky and are easy to use by just lift an arm .
> I was also surprised to see how much some have gone up by according to the bay . I just wondered what a Bulova Combitron were going for . There are 2 on the bay both working but one has all the documents and original case , price £600 , the other £500. Mine isn't working, I tried a different battery in it and the LCD display flicked through fast . It has a lovely flexible original Bulova metal.bracelet. I bought it at a boot sale some years ago for £1. Must be worth a bit more now !



I've noticed that prices have been creeping upwards, even for fairly modest ladies' watches. For instance, Seikos with 2205 / 2206 hi-beat movements are now going for double what I paid for my TV-dial one back in the spring.  (£15 + p&p was what mine set me back) Likewise, the other night, a very tatty two-hander Girard-Perregaux with brown dial sold for much the same money as what I paid for my virtually mint three hand linen dial one.

Having said that, there are still bargains to be had, but you need to be patient and you need to be quick...


----------



## tom73 (22 Dec 2022)

One of Mrs 73 Christmas gifts is officially missing in the post luckily it's a stocking one. Shame it's not arrived so now need a rethink


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2022)

National management have decreed that all staff have to go on an Early Resolution Programme which is some form of be nice to each other thing to stop arguements. To "give people a break from their normal work area" (their words) they are holding these events in strange places - from Felixstowe were are being booked in for events at Stansted, Milton Keynes and, in my case, Birmingham! 

Needless to say I will not be attending as it's either a minimum 3 hour drive each way into the city centre or over 4 hours each way by train for a 5 hour event. As I only do 7 hours per day, that's at least 3 days away from work and two nights in a hotel at whatever cost to the taxpayer. Give me a pay rise instead.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> What a manic morning anyone would think it's the end of the world tomorrow





classic33 said:


> That's Saturday night.


I really hope so!


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Dec 2022)

-18C currently, wind and snow.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Dec 2022)

Enough ranting. Here's a picture of my sister's dog from yesterday to lighten the mood.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> -18C currently, wind and snow.


I saw some crazy figures for Wyoming earlier. It looks like you're getting off lightly so far.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2022)

An 88-year-old Frenchman caused a panic after arriving at a hospital with a World War One artillery shell.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Dec 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> -18C currently, wind and snow.



Fairly brassic up in Canada?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> An 88-year-old Frenchman caused a panic after arriving at a hospital with a World War One artillery shell.



You've very delicately omitted to mention where the artillery shell was.


----------



## classic33 (22 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You've very delicately omitted to mention where the artillery shell was.


And still managed to get the story across.


----------



## Reynard (22 Dec 2022)

Just been watching the 'Allo 'Allo retrospective.


----------



## Grant Fondo (22 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just been watching the 'Allo 'Allo retrospective.



Check this one out 🎅


----------



## Speicher (23 Dec 2022)

Anyone remember Petrocelli?


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Dec 2022)

Looks like some nasty winter weather for the USA?
Remember being in Chicago one winter and never feeling so cold


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Anyone remember Petrocelli?



Aye, fantastic stuff.


----------



## Speicher (23 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Looks like some nasty winter weather for the USA?
> Remember being in Chicago one winter and never feeling so cold



I was in Winnipeg and it was minus 20, not too bad until the sun set.


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2022)

I'm a wuss, that's way too cold for me!!!


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2022)

Anyways, I've spent an enjoyable evening watching old Formula Ford footage I found on the Tube of You and documenting it for my archive. But I need to be up at stupid-o-clock to be at the parental's beck and call, so I shall head off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2022)

Sort of awake
Looks dark and dreary outside


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Dec 2022)

Heading to Leeds from Poole mid morning using a combination of coach then train 🤞 🤞


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You were lucky to be able to get away. M62 was shut from 4:30am, at Ainley Top back to Brighouse. J24 to J25.



We got on the M1 just below Barnsley and got off at Leicester and then down the M69 to Warwick to the Fosseway. We left at 10.30 and got home around 3.30. It is the spray coming off the road that is the worst bit . It's worse in the dark .


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Heading to Leeds from Poole mid morning using a combination of coach then train 🤞 🤞



Good luck i think i would rather stay in Poole if it was down to me 

First cuppa went down well


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Lovely supper of alphabet soup, then crispy cod in batter, home made triple cooked chips and steamed green beans.
> 
> Now going to have a nice relaxing evening.



Do you play Countdown whilst eating it ?


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just been watching the 'Allo 'Allo retrospective.



The Matches sketch was really good !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2022)

Dark and raining here . Our water butts are full to the brim and are overflowing!
Georgie has just come in soaking wet!
Earlier Georgie was very suspicious of his automatic feeder .It was put down for him whilst we were away . It is circular and rotates to open up a new bowl of food . It must have just moved as he was there and he was sniffing it thinking it was going to attack him !


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2022)

I'm in Hamtun Town, heading for the market to get some festive fruit & vegetables. 
It's precipitating it down. 
At least the produce (et moi) will have had a good wash! 

☔ 🍏 🥕 🥦🍊☔


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Dark and raining here . Our water butts are full to the brim and are overflowing!
> Georgie has just come in soaking wet!
> Earlier Georgie was very suspicious of his automatic feeder .It was put down for him whilst he was away . It is circular and rotates to open up a new bowl of food . It must have just moved as he was there and he was sniffing it thinking it was going to attack him !



I wouldn’t trust Molly with one of them. She’s too smart for her own good and would probably work out how to open it. 🐱


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2022)

Still dark here and drizzling
Garden birds have been fed too dark to see who arrives first


----------



## tom73 (23 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm in Hamtun Town, heading for the market to get some festive fruit & vegetables.
> It's precipitating it down.
> At least the produce (et moi) will have had a good wash!
> 
> ☔ 🍏 🥕 🥦🍊☔



Ours is yet to open I’m sat waiting use to be open by now. came early to get in quick few things and off.


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2022)

When we were at the services yesterday I thought I would buy a cycling magazine just to see what was going on . It had some road tests for some new bikes .I thought £3,800 for an aerodynamic bike in a shop window was dear enough but the prices they were talking about ranged from £6,800 to £11,500!  Perhaps I should have posted this in the Giraffe section!
I think I would have a heart attack if I had to leave one unattended for just a few seconds !


----------



## Illaveago (23 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've noticed that prices have been creeping upwards, even for fairly modest ladies' watches. For instance, Seikos with 2205 / 2206 hi-beat movements are now going for double what I paid for my TV-dial one back in the spring.  (£15 + p&p was what mine set me back) Likewise, the other night, a very tatty two-hander Girard-Perregaux with brown dial sold for much the same money as what I paid for my virtually mint three hand linen dial one.
> 
> Having said that, there are still bargains to be had, but you need to be patient and you need to be quick...



My Smiths Deluxe watches have rocketed up in price .


----------



## tom73 (23 Dec 2022)

Right done 1st to the stall. Que at the butchers is building snaking out the door. It will only get bigger. Pays to order early


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2022)

It's a leave the lights on morning here. Thick - and very wet - cloud.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Good luck i think i would rather stay in Poole if it was down to me
> 
> First cuppa went down well



Thank you! We hosted the last family get together, it's our daughter in Leeds turn this year which is more convenient for the Scottish contingent.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Anyone remember Petrocelli?


Wasn't he the lawyer that used to leave large notes, such as "Doctor on Emergency Call" and "Broken Down", on the car dashboard to avoid paying the parking charges?


----------



## tom73 (23 Dec 2022)

Back home a few bits to do, some bread to bake and quick check if I've forgot anything. 
Veg to prep and ham to prep for hot roast sandwich tomorrow. 
Main thing the pork pie made it home in one piece


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2022)

Could be another nice day here but too early so be more precise. 
The forecast is for heavy rain showers by mid morning but they got yesterday all wrong and the rain never appeared. This often happens in this NE corner as we miss some of the bad weather and can see rain sweeping across further south and across Morvern. 
Must be a bit milder as most of the snow has gone from any mountains I can see.
No roads closed or any other disasters reported this morning.

Yesterday when I was out triking there were some other bikes around and a couple with what looked like a cargo bike adapted to carry an infant in a cot in front of the rider. Could be local but everybody was a bit muffled up. Not seen this one before but I suspect they could live near me.


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2022)

New series of Madame Blanc Mysteries on channel 5
I’ll correct that may be a one off .Just noticed It’s advertised as a Christmas special


----------



## Mo1959 (23 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> New series of Madame Blanc Mysteries on channel 5
> I’ll correct that may be a one off .Just noticed It’s advertised as a Christmas special



Back on 5th January  I forgot to watch last night so will watch it on catch up tonight before All Creatures Great and Small.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't he the lawyer that used to leave large notes, such as "Doctor on Emergency Call" and "Broken Down", on the car dashboard to avoid paying the parking charges?



A few years ago we were in an area of Coventry we don't visit often, as I was parking the car I noticed the car in front had got a ticket, I watched him take the ticket off the screen and drive off, when we came back he was parking the car in the same spot, when he got out of the car he put the ticket back on the windscreen, obviously it was just an empty envelope.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2022)

Absolutely persisting it down here ☔☔☔. I was hoping to get into town by bike to avoid the inevitable queues in the supermarket car parks, but I may reconsider my plans.


----------



## pawl (23 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Back on 5th January  I forgot to watch last night so will watch it on catch up tonight before All Creatures Great and Small.



Thanks Mo I only found it was on by chance.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## rockyroller (23 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Cannot buy employees drink - might be seen as tempting them into error or worse. Or be blamed for pressuring them to drink if they get done on the way home.



yeah yeah yeah blah blah blah we used to sit around the conference table w/ glasses of wine & doing shots of Bailey's Irish Creme over lunch but I guess now it is for the best. so many things are lost after covid


----------



## rockyroller (23 Dec 2022)

wicked rainy & windy this morning some schools are closed for the day, some are having an early dismissal. I'm going into the office, hoping I'm not hit by a falling tree. see you later?


----------



## tyred (23 Dec 2022)

I'm finished for the day. No more work until the 28th.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Fairly brassic up in Canada?
> View attachment 672025



Yes. The 'knife, she's a cold old one up there. Currently -24C here, almost midway between Chicago and St Louis. 24 mph winds, gusts 35.


----------



## fossyant (23 Dec 2022)

Christmas cooking has started. Cream of Tomatoe soup. Will try some later. Will decant to a smaller pot before we add creme fraiche to todays sample. Then save the rest for Christmas


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Dec 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Yes. The 'knife, she's a cold old one up there. Currently -24C here, almost midway between Chicago and St Louis. 24 mph winds, gusts 35.



Ouch!


----------



## tom73 (23 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Wasn't he the lawyer that used to leave large notes, such as "Doctor on Emergency Call" and "Broken Down", on the car dashboard to avoid paying the parking charges?



Mrs 73 has an official sign she gets tickets. The best one was attending custody in marked car she parked in police vehicles only on street bay. Even with a few bobbies seeing parking attendant eye up the car coming out and having a word. He still slapped a ticket on it.


----------



## tom73 (23 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> All Creatures Great and Small.


That will be the one with "foreign" actors trying to be dales folk with laughable Yorkshire accents ?
At least the original had real Yorkshire gritty actors with accents to match. Sadly most are no longer with us.


----------



## postman (23 Dec 2022)

Right one andall,father in law has arrived,so i am going to sign off and see you all after Xmas.So wishing one and all a Very Merry Xmas,and have the best one you can.Cheers.


----------



## mybike (23 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I need to start thinking about a replacement laptop in the new year as support is for Win8.1 is ending soon and this one is a bit marginal for memory and hard drive space anyway.
> 
> I know I could probably install Linux and have it work happily ever after but I haven't the patience or the inclination to mess around with these things anymore. I just like plug and play.



In my experience, Linux is more plug & play than Windows these days.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Dec 2022)

Fish finger and mayo on door stopper bread for lunch…


----------



## mybike (23 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Looks like some nasty winter weather for the USA?
> Remember being in Chicago one winter and never feeling so cold



I remember being in Paris & being so cold I welcomed the vents from the Metro


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2022)

That was a somewhat damp shopping trip earlier. Couldn't justify using the car for the amount I needed & the shortish round trip so got fully waterproofed up and used the ebike & panniers. My 'waterproof' gloves were damp inside by the first stop and completely soaked through by the second. Got called 'brave' for cycling in that sort of weather, which makes a change from the usual 'mad' 

At least everything is now finished and, apart from a circuit of delivering stuff to my dad, mum & sister, I can put my feet up with as much food & drink as I want until Sunday.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2022)

I've been sent to Coventry.


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2022)

Very wet here chez Casa Reynard, but at least it's not cold. Might put in a call to Mr Noah later to see about a boat...

Aaaaanyhoo, parental chauffeured to a thing at the quack on lifestyle (a waste of time, but they need to tick boxes) and instead of waiting in the car park, I toddled off to get the Autosport Christmas double issue.

Bread for a friend's Xmas pressie is now doing its bulk fement (three grain with rye & oats) and I've had to write another card for someone down the road that I don't know. We've a rash of new builds and I guess it's new neighbour enthusiasm. So after luncheon, I shall have to do a @Jenkins and cycle down there on Max the MTB to drop the card off. No point taking the car, it's a mud track with nowhere to turn around.

Anyhoo, time for said luncheon.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2022)

Jus' saying... 😂


----------



## KnittyNorah (23 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> I remember being in Paris & being so cold I welcomed the vents from the Metro



I remember being in Queenstown, NZ in April or May of 2002 or 2003, and never feeling so cold since I was about 7 in the 1950s - there was even Jack Frost on my B&B's windowpanes! Single glazed, oh brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr in the bathroom in the morning!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2022)

Congratulations to Laura


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2022)

tom73 said:


> That will be the one with "foreign" actors trying to be dales folk with laughable Yorkshire accents ?
> At least the original had real Yorkshire gritty actors with accents to match. Sadly most are no longer with us.



A bit like Scottish accents then.


----------



## tom73 (23 Dec 2022)

Right last minute jobs almost done end is in sight. So from me and Snoopy it's have a good Christmas be it big or small , full on or just time out.Enjoy the day how ever you feel like it , no rules it's your day eat what you like and have drink or two of what ever you fancy. Be it alcoholic or soft. Remember if love ones are no longer here it's ok to have a tear or two and talk about them. (I for one will be) But find time to enjoy your day too they won't want you feeling sad all day. 
Signing off and See you on the other side.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've been sent to Coventry.



Welcome.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Welcome.



I'm the wrong side of a 15'3" bridge with a 16' trailer.. Guess where I am 🤔🙄


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2022)

One of several places, Longford just off the M6, Allesley just off the A45, London Rd just of the A46, and theres a few more as well.


----------



## Gwylan (23 Dec 2022)

postman said:


> Three more sleeps and good old Santa is bringing me a chromebook.



Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Gwylan (23 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm the wrong side of a 15'3" bridge with a 16' trailer.. Guess where I am 🤔🙄



shoot Creek?


----------



## Gwylan (23 Dec 2022)

colly said:


> Welsh lollipop men????



Racist slander


----------



## Gwylan (23 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Anyone remember Petrocelli?



Isn't that a variant of that limoncello drink?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm the wrong side of a 15'3" bridge with a 16' trailer.. Guess where I am 🤔🙄



The wrong side


PeteXXX said:


> I've been sent to Coventry.



Place of my birth


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2022)

And that's work completed for this week


----------



## Speicher (23 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm the wrong side of a 15'3" bridge with a 16' trailer.. Guess where I am 🤔🙄



Coat of Arms Bridge Road?
Earlsdon headed towards Sainsbugs? 
Torrington Avenue?


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2022)

Remained dry all day but cold and cloudy so just mooched about. 
Went up to my top shed/workshop to get some bits to repair my bread bin lid hinges but never got round to actually fixing it yet. It is held together with a bit of wire so can wait till I get in the mood to do something.
Forecasters are threatening snow for Christmas Day and Boxing Day but hopefully will clear off by Wednesday. I used to drive in some pretty dire conditions with no problems but not so keen nowadays.
Seems to be windy further south as Calmac say our bigger ferry has to berth stern first which causes delays as they turn as much traffic as possible on the car deck rather than having them reverse on or off as far too many cannot reverse.
I once had to reverse our motorhome about 100 yards down a ramp with a right angle bend at the end into the car deck with about 6 inches clearance on both sides on the actual car deck. 
This was well after midnight at Kirkwall en route to Shetland.


----------



## Speicher (23 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Coat of Arms Bridge Road?
> Earlsdon headed towards Sainsbugs?
> Torrington Avenue?



Foleshill Road?


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> One of several places, Longford just off the M6, Allesley just off the A45, London Rd just of the A46, and theres a few more as well.



Holyhead Road 👍


----------



## Hebe (23 Dec 2022)

Wednesday’s saxophoning properly tired me out. I have been for a walk today though and will have a swim tomorrow. We haven’t opened the broken biscuits yet but will likely succumb to either them or the Tunnocks tea cakes tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Holyhead Road 👍



I know, by the Alvis shopping park, which side of the bridge? Town side or Alvis side?


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> shoot Creek?



Could be if he's town side.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I know, by the Alvis shopping park, which side of the bridge? Town side or Alvis side?



Alvis side.. 👍


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2022)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaand relax...

Just fed the cats. Bread for a friend's Xmas pressie is shaped and proving, last cards have been delivered in the company of max the MTB (it had stopped raining, but the road is just a sea of mud and loose gravel), cranberry sauce prepped and ready to cook, wood bins in the house filled to the brim as I won't have the time tomorrow and space made in the fridge in the utility room.

Just put the soup on to warm.


----------



## oldwheels (23 Dec 2022)

Not really a joke or cartoon.


----------



## Speicher (23 Dec 2022)

I have no mince pies left.


----------



## tyred (23 Dec 2022)

I've been to see a gospel choir sing Christmas carols for the past two hours or so. I was given sausage rolls, hot mince pies and some sort of hot punch stuff. I had the option of alcoholic or non-alcoholic versions so selected alcoholic as I had walked to the hall. 

No idea what was in it but it was dynamite and did a wonderful job of clearing my sluggish sinuses. 

I could have stayed and watched a showing of some old Christmas films but I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Alvis side.. 👍



Thats good then, if you'd been town side you wouldn't have been popular. I once saw an Artic driver trying to get under that bridge from the town side, moving at walking pace hanging out of the cab watching the gap between the waggon and the bridge, he just made it, only just though, it was awfully tight.


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> I've been to see a gospel choir sing Christmas carols for the past two hours or so. I was given sausage rolls, hot mince pies and some sort of hot punch stuff. I had the option of alcoholic or non-alcoholic versions so selected alcoholic as I had walked to the hall.
> 
> No idea what was in it but it was dynamite and did a wonderful job of clearing my sluggish sinuses.
> 
> I could have stayed and watched a showing of some old Christmas films but I couldn't be bothered.



Walked there and staggered back?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have no mince pies left.



Two boxes here unopened if you must


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> I remember being in Paris & being so cold I welcomed the vents from the Metro


A seven year itch kind of cold?


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2022)

A bitsas supper tonight. Alphabet soup, then mushroom pasta, green beans, spinach, chips and some fish.

Barring a few slices of roast pork, there are no more leftovers.


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have no mince pies left.



I've a nice stash. Can trebuchet over a box or two.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Dec 2022)

got the metal strap. seems nice. will test further. was a little sad saying goodbye to Dad's old leather strap. he wore it well


----------



## rockyroller (23 Dec 2022)

that's it for work until after the new year. I am a lucky man


----------



## rockyroller (23 Dec 2022)

after 3 stores, finally got the correct lasagna noodles, Wifey requires


----------



## rockyroller (23 Dec 2022)

the sun has set
the wind is picking up
morning temperatures will be unkind
hold the ones you love close


----------



## Speicher (23 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I've a nice stash. Can trebuchet over a box or two.



Yes please, just a few. I am sure there will be some in the shops next Wednesday, or the Baker's on Thursday.


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2022)

Just made a batch of cranberry sauce with apple, orange, ginger and a sploosh of cider. Waiting for it to cool so I can decant into a tupperware. Have also put aside a jar for a friend.

Now bum parking to watch the news.


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> got the metal strap. seems nice. will test further. was a little sad saying goodbye to Dad's old leather strap. he wore it well
> View attachment 672101



Ah, I see you went for a Milanese. I've got one coming in the post to replace a speidel which is a) too big and b) pinches my arm hairs.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2022)

Did the parental visit circuit this afternoon. Started at my dad's where my sister & niece were already in attendance and was offered the usual cheese straws ond mince pies which I declined as I'm not too keen on either. As we were leaving to head to my mum's we were asked if we wanted some of the cheese straws or mince pies to take away, or perhaps some sausage rolls - why wait until I was on my way out to mention the sausage rolls? Is it something to do with the possibility of being able to eat my own weight in good ones?


----------



## Gwylan (23 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> I have no mince pies left.



Good timing


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm the wrong side of a 15'3" bridge with a 16' trailer.. Guess where I am 🤔🙄



Near one of Britain's most bashed bridges?

(Watling Street?)


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Near one of Britain's most bashed bridges?
> 
> (Watling Street?)



Nope, but I'm often up & down that road. Not today, though 👍


----------



## Gwylan (23 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> I remember being in Paris & being so cold I welcomed the vents from the Metro



In the 80's I remember the informal winter drinking clubs in the Moscow Metro stations. When it got to -20 regularly. The police would go around waking up anyone who was sleeping.

Amongst the tosh at the briefing we were warned not to buy liquids in unlabelled bottles from anyone.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2022)

Light snow with freezing fog and "breezy" 
-19C, winds 22 , gusts 32 , passes for "breezy" around here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2022)

Oh, and freezing fog also.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Dec 2022)

Well.. All the old tosh about mega traffic jams on the News came to nought.. My journey, this afternoon, A14, M6, A45, M42, M6, A14.
All virtually empty. The M42 on Friday rush hour is an excellent overtime creation situation! Today? 50mph on cruise control. 

🎅


----------



## DCLane (23 Dec 2022)

Today we've had a family photo-shoot for all four of us for the first time in 18 years 

And this evening an eBay seller, who'd gone very quiet after a bike purchase and payment, refund me. I'm guessing they realised the bike they'd listed badly was worth more than the low price I'd won the auction for


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> And this evening an eBay seller, who'd gone very quiet after a bike purchase and payment, refund me. I'm guessing they realised the bike they'd listed badly was worth more than the low price I'd won the auction for



Ah, that's a shame you didn't get a bargain, but at least you're not out of pocket xxx


----------



## Reynard (23 Dec 2022)

Someone in the Rail Enthusiast thread seems to want to model Alton station


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2022)

Right, time to finish my  and head off to the Land of Nod via Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2022)

Time for a ride
First one for a while


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Dec 2022)

I'm drinking coffee in bed deciding where to cycle today.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2022)

I think I might get up soon.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2022)

Morning.
My friend's birthday get together in the Angel hotel yesterday was quite well attended . It was good to see a few of his old friends that I also know . We used to meet up in pubs back in the late 70's .


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2022)

Pancakes for breakfast 🥞


----------



## oldwheels (24 Dec 2022)

Rain again and I went outside briefly which was a mistake given I had no jacket on but wool dries ok.
Visitors as opposed to touroid have been appearing off the later boat yesterday as I recognise the cars parked within sight.
At least they generally have a bit of courtesy when parking and do not block resident parking.
The holiday house opposite has the kind of tenants who turn on all lights but never turn them off again and the empty dustbin I threw in the gate about a month ago is still lying on the path.
The late boat is not as late as it used to be when there was a Friday night sailing at 2300 which was often late having been delayed coming back from Colonsay. This meant arrival at Craignure after midnight and boot to the floor for locals. You had to get past nervous touroid within the first half mile or you were held up for ages unable to pass.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2022)

Santa is over New Zealand!! He's on his way 🎅


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2022)

Nice but chilly and damp underfoot conditions but a much needed blast of fresh air and exercise


----------



## Jenkins (24 Dec 2022)

Morning all, looks like it's going to be a dry and mostly sunny day. 1st coffee of the day consumed and trying to decide where the bike bimble will take me later today.


----------



## Gwylan (24 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> Thats good then, if you'd been town side you wouldn't have been popular. I once saw an Artic driver trying to get under that bridge from the town side, moving at walking pace hanging out of the cab watching the gap between the waggon and the bridge, he just made it, only just though, it was awfully tight.



This is some sort of Mornington Crescent game. I have no idea what the rules aren't.
Or are you agents of a foreign power exchanging secret messages? 

Anyway, I think the real answer is the B2040, South Road.


----------



## Gwylan (24 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Just made a batch of cranberry sauce with apple, orange, ginger and a sploosh of cider. Waiting for it to cool so I can decant into a tupperware. Have also put aside a jar for a friend.
> 
> Now bum parking to watch the news.



Jar of cranberry sauce into pan, glug of cooking port. Job done


----------



## Gwylan (24 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Today we've had a family photo-shoot for all four of us for the first time in 18 years
> 
> And this evening an eBay seller, who'd gone very quiet after a bike purchase and payment, refund me. I'm guessing they realised the bike they'd listed badly was worth more than the low price I'd won the auction for



That's the wonder of auctions. Threaten to raise a dispute if you don't hear from them by Wednesday.


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2022)

I've got some good news!
I went up to check the Hedgehog hotel this morning as I forgot about it yesterday and there is Hedgehog in there !
I'm not sure if it is the same one but as I lifted some of the hay up I could see one curled up in there . I replaced the hay and lid and filled up the bowl with cat biscuits. I didn't look n there yesterday as I was busy .


----------



## Bollo (24 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Someone in the Rail Enthusiast thread seems to want to model Alton station



Whaaaa?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Or take it back to where they bought it, say it's faulty and ask for their money back. They managed to buy another in between closing time Christmas Eve and opening time Boxing Day.



You've just ruined my annual attempt at optimism. 

I hope you're satisfied.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2022)

I've made the custard for the trifle, with the help of Mr & Mr Bird, and pressed clingfilm over the surface to stop it skinning up.
When it's cooled a bit ill pour it over the jelly (jello, for our international mundaners).
Whipped cream topping will be lovingly dolloped onto the top in the morning.. 👍


Edit: NB: there will be _ NO_ soggy cake in my trifle!! 🤮


----------



## rockyroller (24 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ah, I see you went for a Milanese. I've got one coming in the post to replace a speidel which is a) too big and b) pinches my arm hairs.



yes, thank you for the recommendation. this one seems good. doesn't pinch arm hairs. easily adjustable. has a dressy look. 

I've got a cpl other types coming in the mail. ballistic mesh, 2 diff. brands, 2 diff colors

Mom still has a mother watch of his, practically identical. nothing fancy. but I might take it as well, so I can have a choice of strap, w/o having to change the strap


----------



## rockyroller (24 Dec 2022)

9F degrees before sunrise right now


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2022)

Home made soup has been tested and it's good. Gravy 'base' of onions cooked off and blended.

Cars washed, forgoted bred rolls 'purchased' and a couple of final present's sorted. That's it


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2022)

Garage door nearly fell off today. One of the cables has come off. Its the original, the other side I replaced a few years ago. Job for after Christmas.


----------



## Bollo (24 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> got the metal strap. seems nice. will test further. was a little sad saying goodbye to Dad's old leather strap. he wore it well
> View attachment 672101



Oh, nice. I know I said upthread that I don’t like Milanese bracelets but that really works.


----------



## Hebe (24 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> got the metal strap. seems nice. will test further. was a little sad saying goodbye to Dad's old leather strap. he wore it well
> View attachment 672101


That is lovely. I do like a classic Timex.


Illaveago said:


> I've got some good news!
> I went up to check the Hedgehog hotel this morning as I forgot about it yesterday and there is Hedgehog in there !
> I'm not sure if it is the same one but as I lifted some of the hay up I could see one curled up in there . I replaced the hay and lid and filled up the bowl with cat biscuits. I didn't look n there yesterday as I was busy .


It’s a proper hotel if you have a steady throughput of guests!

No swim for me today because I didn’t wake up in time. Nice walk with the mister though. Wrapped up some presents. I was going to make a crumble but I think we’re at peak dessert what with all the mince pies, Christmas cake, pudding, shortbread, little almond biscuits that I’ve forgotten the name of, and the broken biscuits that were opened last night. And the brownies that the mister made.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2022)

Back from 3 hour ride with wife with a cafe stop for cake and hot drinks.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> Garage door nearly fell off today. One of the cables has come off.



We need a new garage door but the fact that you can't open it more than 18" is a good security device


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> Garage door nearly fell off today. One of the cables has come off. Its the original, the other side I replaced a few years ago. Job for after Christmas.



Time for a new garage


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2022)

I have a white Christmas here, about an inch of snow on the ground, -17C.
At least the wind has died down.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've made the custard for the trifle, with the help of Mr & Mr Bird, and pressed clingfilm over the surface to stop it skinning up.
> When it's cooled a bit ill pour it over the jelly (jello, for our international mundaners).
> Whipped cream topping will be lovingly dolloped onto the top in the morning.. 👍
> 
> ...



One of the wonders of my childhood was how the pink would turn into yellow. I mean, where does the pink go?


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2022)

Fr. Christmas is bringing a telephoto zoom lens for my Panasonic cameras for Christmas. It is an Olympus lens, but the lens mount is the same.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> One of the wonders of my childhood was how the pink would turn into yellow. I mean, where does the pink go?



She was in Chicago in August.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've made the custard for the trifle, with the help of Mr & Mr Bird, and pressed clingfilm over the surface to stop it skinning up.
> When it's cooled a bit ill pour it over the jelly (jello, for our international mundaners).
> Whipped cream topping will be lovingly dolloped onto the top in the morning.. 👍
> 
> ...



This is mundane news, not trifling news!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> This is mundane news, not trifling news!



Are you planning to give him his just desserts?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Are you planning to give him his just desserts?



His legs are probably like jelly right now


----------



## Gwylan (24 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've made the custard for the trifle, with the help of Mr & Mr Bird, and pressed clingfilm over the surface to stop it skinning up.
> When it's cooled a bit ill pour it over the jelly (jello, for our international mundaners).
> Whipped cream topping will be lovingly dolloped onto the top in the morning.. 👍
> 
> ...



There is a special room in hell for custard. School and the food criminals convinced me of that.


----------



## Gwylan (24 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> We need a new garage door but the fact that you can't open it more than 18" is a good security device



If you can, go for a remote control jobbie. They take less space and are easier on the back.


----------



## Gwylan (24 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> One of the wonders of my childhood was how the pink would turn into yellow. I mean, where does the pink go?



It's a sort of chromatography. The pink is made of at least two colours - when they meet a moist medium they diffuse into it at different speeds. 
Sort off. I did chemistry and physics when Timothy Whites were a force in the retail market.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2022)

I'm quite discustard at all this trifle shaming... 😔

I hope you get your just desserts!!


----------



## Hebe (24 Dec 2022)

_“Fir-st bike ride after Covid (fa la la la lah la la la la)
pumped the tyres and found my helmet (fa la la la lah la la la la)
Didn’t go so very fa-ar (fa la la fa la la fa la la)
But got my ar*e up off the sofa (FA LA LA LA LAH LA LA LA LAAAAH”

🎶🎶_


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> _“Fir-st bike ride after Covid (fa la la la lah la la la la)
> pumped the tyres and found my helmet (fa la la la lah la la la la)
> Didn’t go so very fa-ar (fa la la fa la la fa la la)
> But got my ar*e up off the sofa (FA LA LA LA LAH LA LA LA LAAAAH”
> ...


I have a job for you....


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Time for a new garage



I'm afraid I've fixed it. Popped to B&Q earlier, and left with a small reel of wire and some cable clamps. Straight forward job as the side that went 'wonky' is not the sprung side, so it was a case of just ensuring the cable was taught, as the other side takes up any slack.

Didn't want to risk leaving it, as we've drinks in there, and if someone went in, the garage door would fall off, worse still could knock something to fall on my newly painted bike. 

No N+1 garage


----------



## Speicher (24 Dec 2022)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm quite discustard at all this trifle shaming... 😔
> 
> I hope you get your just desserts!!



It’s just General Custard, do you surrender yet?


----------



## fossyant (24 Dec 2022)

Can't be bothered to cook after the running about, and I'm cooking for 9 tomorrow, so ordered pizza delivery - much to the delight of my two adult 'kids'.


----------



## Speicher (24 Dec 2022)

I will be cooking roast chicken and roast tatoes this evening.

Steak and chips tomorrow tea time, with Christmas pudding to follow.


----------



## tyred (24 Dec 2022)

Another 23 minutes of Christmas shopping time left this year. 

I hope everyone has secured enough food in stock for about two months as the supermarket will be closed for a whole day!


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> I will be cooking roast chicken and roast tatoes this evening.
> 
> Steak and chips tomorrow tea time, with Christmas pudding to follow.



I've got jellies to make tonight, I also need to find the festive table cloth and clear the table.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2022)

Home made Burgers and sweet potato chips for us tonight.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2022)

One of the wall lights stopped illuminating so I changed the light bulb. It works now.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Dec 2022)

I can't pretend that gift wrapping is numbered amongst my strengths.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Dec 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I can't pretend that gift wrapping is numbered amongst my strengths.



I've just blamed the Sellotape.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2022)

Nice evening stroll around the block completed.
Now what rubbish can we find on the goggle box whilst we record Dark Material


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> You've just ruined my annual attempt at optimism.
> 
> I hope you're satisfied.


Seven Boxing Days in a toyshop showed just what some would do to get their money back. Even if it wasn't bought from us.


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I've made the custard for the trifle, with the help of Mr & Mr Bird, and pressed clingfilm over the surface to stop it skinning up.
> When it's cooled a bit ill pour it over the jelly (jello, for our international mundaners).
> Whipped cream topping will be lovingly dolloped onto the top in the morning.. 👍
> 
> ...





> What no sponge in the bottom soaked In sherry.You can’t have a trifle without a dash of sherry


----------



## tyred (24 Dec 2022)

I delivered a few Christmas cakes my mum had baked for people. In previous years I had brought my ex-post office Pashley into service for this but my chest is still gunged up so forced to drive. This also meant I couldn't accept any complimentary beers or sherries 

I discovered the petrol pumps at my local filling station play the Slade Christmas song while I refill the tank.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Dec 2022)

Got out for a nice afternoon bike ride, interrupted by an unexpected but most welcome pub stop. I was even used as a lead out rider for just under 3 miles by someone riding a very nice Rible gravel bike - I'll take it as a compliment as I was on my 29er!

Recovery was a long soak in a hot bath (just the one hot water top up required) while catching up on a podcast and I'm now looking forward to an evening of NFL, Private Eye, hot chocolate & beer.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I can't pretend that gift wrapping is numbered amongst my strengths.



Several years ago Beautiful Wife had a stroke of genius and now everyone gets a medium sized gift bag with the unwrapped presents therein. Saves a whole lot of time, stress, and paper...


----------



## Illaveago (24 Dec 2022)

How come it's taken all this time since Thomas Edison made his first sound recordings in 1877 for the BBC and ITV to make such poor quality sound recordings of the Christmas Carols ? 

Progress!


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2022)

Christmas cake has been tested and it's good


----------



## oldwheels (24 Dec 2022)

Took my car out for a run and quiet roads but not much Christmas cheer. Got held up for a while by a standoff ( not me) with some idiot who overran a passing place and refusing or perhaps incapable of reversing. They had to give in eventually so the queue could get on.✌️
I was once stopped while cycling by someone in a hired car who had no idea where to find reverse. They were on a dead end road but fortunately for them I was familiar with Vauxhall.😎


----------



## Hebe (24 Dec 2022)

Presents all wrapped, including two catnip toys for each cat. Put the wrapped toys in a plastic bag out of reach, but the cats could still smell the catnip on the rug and wrapping paper, and had a huge wide-eyed fight . So that went well.


----------



## Gwylan (24 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I'm quite discustard at all this trifle shaming... 😔
> 
> I hope you get your just desserts!!



Lurking in there is a totally inappropriate joke about custard and a racially defined stereotype that would get me banned from the human race. 
You have to come from Cardiff


----------



## Gwylan (24 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Presents all wrapped, including two catnip toys for each cat. Put the wrapped toys in a plastic bag out of reach, but the cats could still smell the catnip on the rug and wrapping paper, and had a huge wide-eyed fight . So that went well.



Explain the catnip thing, please.


----------



## Gwylan (24 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> I'm afraid I've fixed it. Popped to B&Q earlier, and left with a small reel of wire and some cable clamps. Straight forward job as the side that went 'wonky' is not the sprung side, so it was a case of just ensuring the cable was taught, as the other side takes up any slack.
> 
> Didn't want to risk leaving it, as we've drinks in there, and if someone went in, the garage door would fall off, worse still could knock something to fall on my newly painted bike.
> 
> No N+1 garage



So the door is taught. French, German, nuclear physics, the fundamentals of non magnetic resonance. Do tell


----------



## Hebe (24 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Explain the catnip thing, please.



Two catnip cigars, two catnip sardines. They left the scent on everything they touched and that was somehow enough to send the cats berserk. Tomorrow will be fun.


----------



## Gwylan (24 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> One of the wall lights stopped illuminating so I changed the light bulb. It works now.



Bloody !


----------



## Gwylan (24 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Two catnip cigars, two catnip sardines. They left the scent on everything they touched and that was somehow enough to send the cats berserk. Tomorrow will be fun.



Confirms my worst thoughts about cats. Thank you 
Not my thing


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Dec 2022)

Most of the prep for tomorrow now done. 
Phew!
Hope you lot have anything but a mundane christmas!


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2022)

It's actually been a nice sunny day here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, and then met a friend for our traditional Christmas Eve walk (with the dogs) and to exchange pressies. Then home for a quick lunch, and for the first time in three years, off to Tesco for the yellow sticker dash.

It was busy, but not the total bun fight that I seem to remember pre-covid. Got the chance to pick and choose, but you had to be quick with a few things. One couple that I hadn't seen for ages turned up with a couple of friends, and between them, managed to help themselves to six large trolleys of stuff. Mostly the big and expensive festive joints. I do know that they sell some of it on to people at the local bowls club - they admitted as much back in the days when we were on speaking terms.

I was far more successful than I'd intended, so it's going to be fun trying to play tetris in the freezer...  Picked up a small "finest" two bird roast and stuffing, three trays of sausages, an orange and lemon salmon roast thing, smoked mackerel, smoked basa, prawns, coleslaw, asparagus, salad onions, pears, cherries, a chocolate trifle, eight pints of organic full cream milk, four bakwell tartlets and a bread from the ISB, and the buy of the day, two salmon sides reduced from £15 each to £3.88.

Oh yes, and two pork steaks and two hake fillets for Mesdames Poppy & Lexi. 

Had a lovely Wigilia of herrings in cream sauce, then these spicy thai prawn things, poached salmon, salad and bread & butter. Finished off with some lebkuchen (bought rather than home made this year), but disappointed as they are overwhelmingly sweet and as a result, not terribly nice.

Just going to kick back and relax and enjoy the rest of the evening.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2022)

Oh, and it is Madam Poppy's 13th Gotchaversary today. We have celebrated with lots of cuddles and her favourite canned tuna.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Two catnip cigars, two catnip sardines. They left the scent on everything they touched and that was somehow enough to send the cats berserk. Tomorrow will be fun.



The Yeeeow ones?

Those are particularly potent...


----------



## Speicher (24 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Christmas cake has been tested and it's good
> 
> View attachment 672196
> 
> ...



Oh lovely, much nicer without all the usual marzipan and thick icing.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2022)

Bollo said:


> Whaaaa?



I know... 

OK, no locations were mentioned specifically as it's supposedly imaginary, but the description was for a station that was a combination of modern "bus shelter" type architecture on one side, and equipped for a heritage steam and diesel railway on the other. If that's not a description of Alton, then I don't know what is... 

All that's needed is the stop for the #64 bus... 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-rail-enthusiast-thread.130375/page-192#post-6880595


----------



## slowmotion (24 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've just blamed the Sellotape.



Top tip! Thanks.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> yes, thank you for the recommendation. this one seems good. doesn't pinch arm hairs. easily adjustable. has a dressy look.
> 
> I've got a cpl other types coming in the mail. ballistic mesh, 2 diff. brands, 2 diff colors
> 
> Mom still has a mother watch of his, practically identical. nothing fancy. but I might take it as well, so I can have a choice of strap, w/o having to change the strap



YVW.  I am rather partial to the all stainless steel look. And I find it eminently practical.


----------



## dave r (24 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Christmas cake has been tested and it's good
> 
> View attachment 672196
> 
> ...


----------



## Hebe (24 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> The Yeeeow ones?
> 
> Those are particularly potent...



Yes, exactly those!


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Yes, exactly those!



I usually source them from cat shows... The do these pink furry cushion things as well. The girls have one, but it has gone missing. The valerian cushions from Zooplus are particularly good as well.


----------



## Reynard (24 Dec 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Fr. Christmas is bringing a telephoto zoom lens for my Panasonic cameras for Christmas. It is an Olympus lens, but the lens mount is the same.



Sounds good, enjoy


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2022)

Pasty is in the oven for Christmas Eve Dinner.


----------



## Asa Post (24 Dec 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Pasty is in the oven for Christmas Eve Dinner.



I read that as Patsy. Hansel and Gretel sprang to mind


----------



## Gwylan (24 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Two catnip cigars, two catnip sardines. They left the scent on everything they touched and that was somehow enough to send the cats berserk. Tomorrow will be fun.



Sort of catnip grass?


----------



## Gwylan (24 Dec 2022)

Asa Post said:


> I read that as Patsy. Hansel and Gretel sprang to mind



So did I. Something about Patsy ! Lifting story.


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2022)

So this is Christmas,
And what have you done?
I've eaten the mince pies
And drank Sandeman port.


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2022)

I suppose I'd better try to join in with the festivities


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2022)

Merry Christmas, Wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia and Fröhe Weihnachten to all the lovely mundaners xxx


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2022)

I'm sorry to disappoint ond Bing but there is no snow here.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> View attachment 672208
> 
> 
> I suppose I'd better try to join in with the festivities



Dear God! Best not.

Anything but Slade.


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Dec 2022)




----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2022)

Right, Midnight Mass watched (from Blackburn Cathedral) and  drunk. Time to head off to bed, I has a tired.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2022)

slowmotion said:


> Dear God! Best not.
> 
> Anything but Slade.





Spoiler: Anything but Slade!!




View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lEgiA3O0u48




You sure?


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2022)




----------



## rockyroller (25 Dec 2022)

got out for a chilly ride. 17F degrees. thanks you Wifey, for kicking me out of the house


----------



## rockyroller (25 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Right, Midnight Mass watched (from Blackburn Cathedral) and  drunk. Time to head off to bed, I has a tired.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



g'nite & Merry Christmas. we have a few more hours to go


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> g'nite & Merry Christmas. we have a few more hours to go


Santa should be around your neck o'woods around 0830 hours UTC.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Spoiler: Anything but Slade!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2022)

Officially it's Christmas day in the UK 
Going to step daughters in a while.
Just delivered a big present ☺️


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2022)

First cuppa is brewing


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2022)

It's damp underfoot but not raining
Still dark outside


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2022)

Morning .
Happy Christmas!
Has he been ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Happy Christmas!
> Has he been ?



I don't have a chimney.

Lovely Christmas to all!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> Happy Christmas!
> Has he been ?



Nope. He never comes here


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Dec 2022)

Or here.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Dec 2022)

Merry Christmas, Father Christmas has just left.


----------



## Mike_P (25 Dec 2022)

Merry Christmas, parcels by the tree even if Santa was running late here according to this https://www.realtimetrains.co.uk/service/gb-nr:S73184/2022-12-24


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2022)

From my Facebook page this morning.


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2022)

No white Christmas here. It is a very grey and wet one. 

Let it rain, let it rain, let it rain!


----------



## tyred (25 Dec 2022)

Some twit has left sooty footprints all over the living room carpet and stuffed a load of presents inside my sock.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> Some twit has left sooty footprints all over the living room carpet and stuffed a load of presents inside my sock.



Check they haven’t been in your drinks cabinet as well


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2022)

Good morning & merry Christmas to all and, most importantly, happy 81st birthday to my mum.

1st coffee of the day on the go, breakfast then a short bike ride for a bit of fresh air before a day of slight over indulgence.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Dec 2022)

Merry Christmas to one and all.
Grey day but no snow.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2022)

Merry Christmas all. 🤶 🎄 🎅


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2022)

slowmotion said:


>


Sup!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2022)

Oven on! Turkey in.


----------



## Illaveago (25 Dec 2022)

I've been given a new bike as a prezzie ! It's a teensy weensy bit small !


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2022)

Oven on turkey heading that way .
First interaction with family members completed.
Have a good day all


----------



## pawl (25 Dec 2022)

Happy Christmas

Should have been going to step daughters for Christmas dinner Unfortunately a a dodgy currie has decreed otherwise  I
Edit It was me who had the dodgy curry Mrs p had buttered chicken I had chicken tikka masala..Fortunately she is OK


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Happy Christmas
> 
> Should have been going to step daughters for Christmas dinner Unfortunately *a dodgy currie* has decreed otherwise


Yours or hers?

Hope it hasn't upset your plans too much, and you can still enjoy yer Christmas.


----------



## rockyroller (25 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Santa should be around your neck o'woods around 0830 hours UTC.



finally! now if I can wake everyone up & get them in the car!


----------



## rockyroller (25 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Happy Christmas
> 
> Should have been going to step daughters for Christmas dinner Unfortunately a a dodgy currie has decreed otherwise



currie happens. no worries


----------



## postman (25 Dec 2022)

Merry Xmas everyone.Santa has been,as promised a chromebook.You all look so much prettier on here now.By for now have a great day one and all.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2022)

Oooh... Mince pies 😍 🎅🤶


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2022)

Bike ride completed, mug of coffee brewing to drink while having a shower, then off to mum's for a roast dinner 🍽️


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Dec 2022)

Back from our Christmas Day ride, of 1.5 hours.


----------



## Hebe (25 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Good morning & merry Christmas to all and, most importantly, happy 81st birthday to my mum.


Happy birthday Mum Jenkins!



pawl said:


> Should have been going to step daughters for Christmas dinner Unfortunately a a dodgy currie has decreed otherwise


Hope whoever had the dodgy curry feels much better soon.

All gifts gifted here, everyone has eaten well so far and we’re on a break before lunch. Hebe Jnr got to choose the Christmas dinner main course this year so we’re having that well known festive classic Toad in the Hole.  

Cats are happy with their catnip toys…


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> got out for a chilly ride. 17F degrees. thanks you Wifey, for kicking me out of the house
> View attachment 672215



Heat wave!


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2022)

I remember when Christmas was a day of festivities, started off by the cats high on catnip.
Dogs minded their bones, and begged scraps from all the people about.
People were all about the food until presents time. And the telly, still in black and white.
The men were all in the lounge, and the women in the kitchen, along with the smaller kids.

-17C, and off to the Episcopalians soon to read from the Big Book at mass. If televised, I will share.


----------



## pawl (25 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Yours or hers?
> 
> Hope it hasn't upset your plans too much, and you can still enjoy yer Christmas.



Mine


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Dec 2022)

Christmas dinner finished


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Mine


Hope you could still eat something today.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2022)

Time to wash up and clean up in the kitchen


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time to wash up and clean up in the kitchen


Siding the pots after cooking as well!


----------



## DCLane (25 Dec 2022)

Christmas dinner made; three courses all received well from the three now-very-full-and-sleeping recipients. By me. Washing up done. By me.

SWMBO didn't get me any presents apart from the pair of mitts and small sign I gave her to give me  . She's had a new PC, wanted the family photo-shoot plus several other things. So I bought a new-to-me carbon frame 

Oh, and I'm doing the three-course tea as well apparently 😠 .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2022)

Right, that's the main course done and my mother's taking a nap before dessert. I may also do likewise on the sofa/settee/couch (it's so versatile!). Instead of champagne, we had a bottle of Crémant de Bourgogne. Very pleasurabubble.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2022)

Time for a stroll


----------



## Hebe (25 Dec 2022)

Christmas dinner made by Mr Hebe, eaten by all of us and cleared up/washed up by the girl and me. There will now be a pause before panettone and cream. I have just had a


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Christmas dinner made by Mr Hebe, eaten by all of us and cleared up/washed up by the girl and me. There will now be a pause before panettone and cream. I have just had a



I did Xmas dinner for the three of us, our lad did the washing up, I've now set out a buffet if anyones still Hungary,


----------



## pawl (25 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hope you could still eat something today.



A few crackers (The edible kind) Blue Stilton with homemade Apple Chutney and pickled onions.
A small Mince Pie 
One Apple Stollen Bite 
Just watching 50 Years of Dolly Parton


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Oh, and I'm doing the three-course tea as well apparently 😠



1. Turkey Soup
2. A turkey sandwich
3. Turkey with custard


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2022)

Having a wonderful Christmas, and a visit from a Red-Tailed Hawk as well. Mass was good, and even Mrs. GA went. Pretty good turn-out when you consider most people go to midnight mass.


----------



## Hebe (25 Dec 2022)

Lidl chocolate panettone with double cream from the milkman. I think that might be it for food today.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2022)

Was fine and relatively bright early doors - and very mild, but the afternoon turned out wet and windy. And no, I've not been anywhere near the sprouts! 

Did not sleep terribly well again, so been feeling distinctly washed out and under the weather. I've had a rough couple of weeks and it's just all caught up with me. But took advantage of it being dry this morning, and hauled a lot of wood into the garage. Wood bins in the house have also been filled up. Had a nice luncheon of cold cuts, cheese, home made cranberry sauce and fruit.

A friend popped round this afternoon for a brew and a chat - and to pick up her share of yesterday's YS goodies.

Now just chilling out and thinking about doing supper. I'm not terribly hungry, but some good food should perk me up, I hope.

Got some lovely gifts; a Covent Garden Soup cook book, a stash of motor racing magazines, posters and a Silverstone press pack, a pair of silly socks, a Grumpy Cat wall calendar that's had me laughing till I cried, the funds for a new flatbed scanner and a lovely vintage Tissot watch.

The girls got loads of treats from various Cuddle Aunts, and they're currently spaced out after mullering the catnip toys they got from their Auntie Linda.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2022)

Oh yeah, and the Tesco Lebkuchen assortment... Bought a bag as I didn't fancy baking any this year, but they are just so overwhelmingly sweet to the point that I find them inedible.

Luckily the friend who popped round earlier works at one of the local vets, and they'll find a good home in the staff biscuit tin. The vet nurses apparently are all rather sweet-toothed, so at least they won't go to waste.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2022)

Eaten more than I should have done
Seen most of the family
So that's a good Christmas


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Christmas dinner finished
> 
> View attachment 672249



A new slant on the traditional Christmas toast!


----------



## oldwheels (25 Dec 2022)

Don’t want to tag on to one on the joke thread with a true story so here it is.

Service bus waiting at the pier head for passengers off a ferry with a driver behind the wheel taking fares.
Bus nearly full and an uncouth figure shambles into the bus.
“ Mornin’ Duncan heading for Tob.”
“Sure thing”
” Can I sit behind the steering wheel for a bit?”
“ Yes why not”
“ Often fancied driving one of these things can I have a wee shot.”
“ Don’t see why not just take it easy till you get the feel of it. I’ m off for my tea break”
He starts the engine and starts driving off to the consternation of the tourists.
In fact he is the regular driver and they often used to play this.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2022)

Right, food time... 

That beef smells wonderful, and I've perked up no end. See you the other side...


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2022)

oldwheels said:


> Don’t want to tag on to one on the joke thread with a true story so here it is.
> 
> Service bus waiting at the pier head for passengers off a ferry with a driver behind the wheel taking fares.
> Bus nearly full and an uncouth figure shambles into the bus.
> ...


Knew a coach driver who also owned a small passenger aircraft and the pilots license to fly it.

He unloaded the cases from the coach, onto the aircraft, then joined the passengers onboard. He got "more irritated" and vocal as time went on and the pilot not appearing. Saying what he'd be doing if they didn't show soon. He left his seat, made his way to the cockpit and proceeded to taxi to the runway. 

He never saw the faces, but said the quietness was deafening in the cabin.


----------



## DCLane (25 Dec 2022)

Well the evening has taken an eventful turn ...

Mundanely I had made tea. Mini cottage pies, mini burgers, sausage rolls plus other things.

Then son no. 1 passed out and I've taken him up to A&E; he landed face first so it's a CT scan, facial sewing and they want to keep him in for observation overnight.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Well the evening has taken an eventful turn ...
> 
> Mundanely I had made tea. Mini cottage pies, mini burgers, sausage rolls plus other things.
> 
> Then son no. 1 passed out and I've taken him up to A&E; he landed face first so it's a CT scan, facial sewing and they want to keep him in for observation overnight.



Wow! I hope he mends OK!


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Well the evening has taken an eventful turn ...
> 
> Mundanely I had made tea. Mini cottage pies, mini burgers, sausage rolls plus other things.
> 
> Then son no. 1 passed out and I've taken him up to A&E; he landed face first so it's a CT scan, facial sewing and they want to keep him in for observation overnight.



Oh my sainted aunt! I do hope he's ok xxx


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2022)

Fabby dinner of that tomahawk steak, medium rare, along with a jacket potato and red cabbage and apple braised in cider. The garlic butter supplied with the steak was lovely on the potato along with the pan juices from the meat. 

Can see why the original asking price was pushing £25 for that piece of steak, it really is fabulous, full of flavour and tender. That was one heck of a treat. Still plenty left for another meal and some sandwiches. 

Christmas pud and custard to finish.

All I'll want later is a nice


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2022)

@DCLane thinking about you and son No1


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Well the evening has taken an eventful turn ...
> 
> Mundanely I had made tea. Mini cottage pies, mini burgers, sausage rolls plus other things.
> 
> Then son no. 1 passed out and I've taken him up to A&E; he landed face first so it's a CT scan, facial sewing and they want to keep him in for observation overnight.


Hope he's okay. No previous?


----------



## Gwylan (25 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> Happy Christmas
> 
> Should have been going to step daughters for Christmas dinner Unfortunately a a dodgy currie has decreed otherwise  I
> Edit It was me who had the dodgy curry Mrs p had buttered chicken I had chicken tikka masala..Fortunately she is OK



Too late, but for future reference charcoal tablets. Worth keeping in the bathroom cabinet.


----------



## DCLane (25 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Hope he's okay. No previous?



Not like this, no. We're waiting on the results of a CT scan. It looks like he'd over-heated and was dehydrated. No alcohol involved.


----------



## classic33 (25 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Not like this, no. We're waiting on the results of a CT scan. It looks like he'd over-heated and was dehydrated. No alcohol involved.


Tell him not to over think things.

People always assume the worst, and it may just be overheating/dehydration.


----------



## Reynard (25 Dec 2022)

Ooooh, the Vicar of Dibley!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> ... red cabbage and apple braised in cider...



Me too!


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2022)

Right, I'm wilting so I'm off to do an Upsy Daisy and go find my bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Ooooh, the Vicar of Dibley!



I've cycled in and around Turville, where the V of D was filmed 😁


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2022)

We're off to the Wild & Wooly motorbike scramble this morning 👌


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a stroll



Lance ?


----------



## Magpies (26 Dec 2022)

Belated holiday greetings to all. I've been away from the forum for too long. Challenging couple of years, changed my job, father passed on, etc etc. Anyway, I'm still here and still cycling!


----------



## pawl (26 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Not like this, no. We're waiting on the results of a CT scan. It looks like he'd over-heated and was dehydrated. No alcohol involved.



Hope he’s ok


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2022)

Magpies said:


> Belated holiday greetings to all. I've been away from the forum for too long. Challenging couple of years, changed my job, father passed on, etc etc. Anyway, I'm still here and still cycling!



Sad to hear your father passed away .
I hope your job is a good one that you enjoy.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2022)

Morning.
I hope that everyone had a good Christmas and that DC's son turns out okay.
It rained here yesterday up until late afternoon . Today looks to be drier at the moment, we have some clear sky with some cloud to the South .
It looks like a trip to Swindon for grandson's birthday later.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2022)

Clear blue skies
Tea is brewing
Wanted a ride this morning before the family day starts but didn't wake up in time


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2022)

We popped up to see my daughter and our grandkids in the morning . When we arrived I noticed a nice dent in their rear door . I assumed that she had skidded on some ice and thought it looked nice for a pull with a sucker . It turns out that her other half was on the outside of a roundabout indicting to turn off when a young woman on the inside crashed into him spinning him round at right angles! He indicated to her to pull over into a garage where they could exchange details and she drove off!  He chased after her and caught up with her where she refused to exchange details until her mother arrived . SIL said that he would call the police . It is now with the insurance .


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2022)

First cuppa went down well


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2022)

Mechanical watches are marvelous pieces of engineering on a very small scale . It's a shame that they are often hidden away inside a metal case . Skeleton watches come into fashion now and then , I have a couple from 2 phases, 1930's and 80's, trouble is is that the interiors aren't finished to the standard of conventional watches. Just think ! They have tiny gears whirring away just like your bikes !


----------



## oldwheels (26 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Knew a coach driver who also owned a small passenger aircraft and the pilots license to fly it.
> 
> He unloaded the cases from the coach, onto the aircraft, then joined the passengers onboard. He got "more irritated" and vocal as time went on and the pilot not appearing. Saying what he'd be doing if they didn't show soon. He left his seat, made his way to the cockpit and proceeded to taxi to the runway.
> 
> He never saw the faces, but said the quietness was deafening in the cabin.



I have heard the same story but it was for a flight Inverness to Kirkwall. 
The bus story I know to be true because I was actually there on one occasion it happened.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Dec 2022)

The mornings seem to be getting darker rather than lighter.
Heavy hail shower battering on my kitchen window while I was having breakfast but too dark to see anything outside.
Should I hope soon melt. I had reckoned on taking the car out this morning but having a rethink now.
The gritting lorry came past on Christmas day but not been much traffic to shift any hail on the road.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2022)

Blood pressure of 104 / 68 today. Happy with those numbers. Should have seen what they were when I had Covid, but didn’t think of it.


----------



## cookiemonster (26 Dec 2022)

Good evening from Lamma Island, Hong Kong. Nearly all of our covid restrictions have been removed now so it’s great to see Honkers getting back to party mode.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. I hope nobody's suffering from the result of any excesses from yesterday and all is good news with @DCLane 's son No.1

In complete contrast to yesterday, it's a bright and sunny Boxing day here in Suffolk which means the seafront will be busy with people walking off Christmas dinner. Plans for today are to get at least a couple of bikes cleaned up and lubricated after the recent grotty weather and then to head out for a couple of hours to get one of them dirty again.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2022)

Using up double cream on my cereals height of luxury


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2022)

Beautiful Wife has announced that there will be raclette tonight. 

In other news my phone alarm has just gone off telling me to go and cover the till for lunch. As the shop is currently 200km away this may be difficult.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Wife has announced that there will be raclette tonight.
> 
> In other news my phone alarm has just gone off telling me to go and cover the till for lunch. As the shop is currently 200km away this may be difficult.


You pedal fast enough, you might just manage it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You pedal fast enough, you might just manage it.



There's a small obstacle called the Black Forest in the way.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's a small obstacle called the Black Forest in the way.


Does that alter the distance you'd have to ride? Or is it the bears...


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2022)

It is sunny here but really cold in the shade . I have been out replacing a head bearing on my Carrera Zelos . It feels nicer that the feeling of a gravel ball race .


----------



## Speicher (26 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's a small obstacle called the Black Forest in the way.



Riding through that should be a piece of cake!


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2022)

Only-8C here this morning.
Weather/Marine radio is off the air due to broken equipment.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Does that alter the distance you'd have to ride? Or is it the bears...



It's the uphill bits mainly. Very pretty but hard work.


----------



## Hebe (26 Dec 2022)

@DCLane hope your boy is on the mend very soon and that you will both be back home enjoying things bike related and mundane.



Illaveago said:


> . Just think ! They have tiny gears whirring away just like your bikes !


Like a watch equivalent of a single speed?


Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Wife has announced that there will be raclette tonight.
> 
> In other news my phone alarm has just gone off telling me to go and cover the till for lunch. As the shop is currently 200km away this may be difficult.


From what I remember of Raclette, you will have the calories to go for miles. Very nice 

Lovely sunny morning here, if cold! Hill walk with the Mr. Pause for ventolin at the top. Blasted covid.


----------



## DCLane (26 Dec 2022)

Back home with son no. 1 after 16 hours in A&E plus surgical assessment ward, two hospitals with a transfer, CT, facial and a heart scan.

Nothing serious, no broken bones but a son with a battered face. They decided against surgery in the end. He'll be with us a day longer as a result.

Thanks @classic33 @Illaveago @Jenkins @Hebe and others for your comments.

Need sleeeeep.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2022)

Gearing up for a long walk around the block
Still clear blue skies and chilly weather


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2022)

Fun morning at the Wild & Wooly, Long Buckby 😁


----------



## mybike (26 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> A seven year itch kind of cold?



An 'on a course & didn't have anything to do in the evenings' kind of cold. There was a limit to what you could do in a cheap hotel in Puteaux.


----------



## mybike (26 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> got the metal strap. seems nice. will test further. was a little sad saying goodbye to Dad's old leather strap. he wore it well
> View attachment 672101



I like those straps, I've a couple.


----------



## mybike (26 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Well.. All the old tosh about mega traffic jams on the News came to nought.. My journey, this afternoon, A14, M6, A45, M42, M6, A14.
> All virtually empty. The M42 on Friday rush hour is an excellent overtime creation situation! Today? 50mph on cruise control.
> 
> 🎅



Was an accident M6 J18-19 earlier. 'Smart' motorway!


----------



## rockyroller (26 Dec 2022)

Went down to the breakfast lobby early - mediocre eggs and bacon as expected but acceptable just one cougher went back just now w Wifey & it’s a chaotic cesspool TB ward but this time I got the make your own waffles but had to eat w/o a fork. When ppl say “surviving Christmas” do they include all that?


----------



## mybike (26 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Someone in the Rail Enthusiast thread seems to want to model Alton station



Looks like a good option for a physically small, complex layout.


----------



## rockyroller (26 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Wife has announced that there will be raclette tonight


As an ignorant American w/ a racey mind, my imagination is going wild


----------



## rockyroller (26 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Well the evening has taken an eventful turn ...
> 
> Mundanely I had made tea. Mini cottage pies, mini burgers, sausage rolls plus other things.
> 
> Then son no. 1 passed out and I've taken him up to A&E; he landed face first so it's a CT scan, facial sewing and they want to keep him in for observation overnight.



Glad you were with him. Our son passed out in his kitchen a cpl years ago not as bad a result but his friends were with him. We didn’t find out for weeks later. Wishing him well


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's the uphill bits mainly. Very pretty but hard work.
> 
> View attachment 672346


But that time can be made up going downhill.

You never did cover the till at lunchtime, did you?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2022)

Heading out in about 30 mins, to see some Christmas lights. Meant to do this with CTC last week but snow meant ride was cancelled.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Well the evening has taken an eventful turn ...
> 
> Mundanely I had made tea. Mini cottage pies, mini burgers, sausage rolls plus other things.
> 
> Then son no. 1 passed out and I've taken him up to A&E; he landed face first so it's a CT scan, facial sewing and they want to keep him in for observation overnight.



All his blood went to his stomach. Hope he’s okay and not feeling too embarrassed 🙈


----------



## DCLane (26 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> As an ignorant American w/ a racey mind, my imagination is going wild



It's a cheese-based platter of food, nothing racy there at all


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Dec 2022)

Magpies said:


> Belated holiday greetings to all. I've been away from the forum for too long. Challenging couple of years, changed my job, father passed on, etc etc. Anyway, I'm still here and still cycling!



Sorry to hear your bad news.

But, talking of magpie, as we ate our Christmas turkey, 22 magpies assembled on the tree top outside. I have never seen so many in one place. And that song is going to need a few more verses.

(I'm on the turkey curry now.)


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2022)

Starting to see some holes in the fridge which is good


----------



## mybike (26 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Beautiful Wife has announced that there will be raclette tonight.
> 
> In other news my phone alarm has just gone off telling me to go and cover the till for lunch. As the shop is currently 200km away this may be difficult.



The joys of an alarm you can ignore.


----------



## postman (26 Dec 2022)

i ought to be wearing L plates while i am using this chromebook.Typing is so much easier with a proper keyboard,but the touchpad is so sensitive,even after slowing it down.But its fun and frustrating at the same time learning how to use it.Its so much better for my eyes.I have also decided to keep the Firetablet as a book reader for my Kindle account and my Virgin E mail account.Onward and upward.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Dec 2022)

Back from my Christmas lights cycle tour


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2022)

It's been a bright and sunny - if somewhat chilly day here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well - went out like a light last night. Felt much better for it. Chilled for a bit in the morning, then went out at lunchtime to poke around the sales - such as they were. Other than two packets of turkey flavoured jumbones for a friend's pooches, it was a bust. Barely a sniff of anything christmassy left, never mind anything decent on clearance beyond a few broken chocolate bars in Wilkos and the odd sad-looking turkey in Tesco. If you still need a box of mince pies or want some decent chocolates or charcuterie, then forget it...

I did take the opportunity to put the soft plastics in the recycling and to pick up a pack of loo rolls as I've just opened the last pack here this morning. So a not entirely wasted trip into town.

Been making some holes in the fridge as well - finished the last few slices of a bread at lunchtime, along with the last of the roast pork, and then finished the last of the tub of sliced persimmons. Much more of the same this evening.

Just relaxing with a  and some chocolate right now.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2022)

Magpies said:


> Belated holiday greetings to all. I've been away from the forum for too long. Challenging couple of years, changed my job, father passed on, etc etc. Anyway, I'm still here and still cycling!



Welcome back xxx


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Mechanical watches are marvelous pieces of engineering on a very small scale . It's a shame that they are often hidden away inside a metal case . Skeleton watches come into fashion now and then , I have a couple from 2 phases, 1930's and 80's, trouble is is that the interiors aren't finished to the standard of conventional watches. Just think ! They have tiny gears whirring away just like your bikes !



Mmmmm, I'm sort of hankering after something with an exhibition back. One of these days...  But I have a little ladies' tank with broken hands in a clamshell case - the movement still works though, and I admit to taking it out of the case and just sit there with a loup and watch all the bits moving. It's fascinating in a nerdy way.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> There's a small obstacle called the Black Forest in the way.



Is that the Gateau from the Chateau?


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Back home with son no. 1 after 16 hours in A&E plus surgical assessment ward, two hospitals with a transfer, CT, facial and a heart scan.
> 
> Nothing serious, no broken bones but a son with a battered face. They decided against surgery in the end. He'll be with us a day longer as a result.
> 
> ...



Glad all seems well.  OK, other than having apparently gone 12 rounds with Mike Tyson... Wish the lad well from me xxx


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> Looks like a good option for a physically small, complex layout.



That's why it popped into my head - you've got the SWR stuff on one side, and the Watercress Line on the other. When I first started heading that way in '97, it was still slam-door stock out of Waterloo.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> Back home with son no. 1 after 16 hours in A&E plus surgical assessment ward, two hospitals with a transfer, CT, facial and a heart scan.
> 
> Nothing serious, no broken bones but a son with a battered face. They decided against surgery in the end. He'll be with us a day longer as a result.
> 
> ...



Yowser, I missed this. I'm glad to see your son is on the mend and back with you. Sleep well, and I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> As an ignorant American w/ a racey mind, my imagination is going wild



You need to get out more. Or look at Wikipedia.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> But that time can be made up going downhill.
> 
> You never did cover the till at lunchtime, did you?



Of course I did... last week. 

As today is a public holiday I think I'd have been a bit bored anyway.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Of course I did... last week.
> 
> As today is a public holiday I think I'd have been a bit bored anyway.


But the alarm went off this week. Was the alarm late?


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Dec 2022)

Happy Boxing Day! Just quoffed a massive toasted baguette with stilton and walnut pate on. Well, it would be rude not to whilst watching the footy.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2022)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

And listen to Arsenal v West Ham


----------



## Gwylan (26 Dec 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 672338
> 
> 
> Good evening from Lamma Island, Hong Kong. Nearly all of our covid restrictions have been removed now so it’s great to see Honkers getting back to party mode.



Happy memories


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> But the alarm went off this week. Was the alarm late?



No, but with my lack of organisation I forgot to switch it off.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> No, but with my lack of organisation I forgot to switch it off.


Why'd you set it to go off when you were on holiday?


----------



## Speicher (26 Dec 2022)

I am watching the Christmas Repair Shop. They are repairing a Christmas Tree that is exactly like my "first" Christmas tree. 

I thought it was made from feathers, but they think it is hair. She is going to find some ethically-resourced feathers to fill in some gaps at the top.


----------



## Speicher (26 Dec 2022)

They think it was one of the first Christmas trees after the War. That would be the Great War, not the Second, do you think?

It was given to me by someone who was downsizing to a sheltered flat. She had bought the Tree after the birth of her first, might have been only, child. Sadly the child died very young. The lady wanted the tree to go to a good home. I still have all the very small decorations that suited such a small tree.

I think that about ten years later, I passed it on to someone who wanted a Vintage Tree.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2022)

According to cycle chat i am 15 yrs old again
I can't begin to think of all the happy years ahead lets hope that i don't make some of the silly errors again in later years


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Happy memories



+1 on that! Christmas, New Years 1&2 ... great time to be in Honkers.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2022)

Alphabet soup, then a plate of salmon, herring, spicy prawns, salad and bread & butter, then Xmas pud & custard for afters.

I'm a bit stuffed.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2022)

Yayyyy! 3-1 to the Gunners this evening.


----------



## Grant Fondo (26 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Yayyyy! 3-1 to the Gunners this evening.



Played well.
I'll settle for 3-1 vs Forest tomorrow!
That's four matches watched today, what a boxing day marathon.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Dec 2022)

I think I may have overdone Christmas dinner yesterday - other than a couple of satsumas last night and forcing myself to have a couple of slices of toast before this afternoon's bike ride, I didn't feel like eating until tea time this evening. Not even chocolate


----------



## Jenkins (26 Dec 2022)

Bin day has been put back a day due to the public holidays so Tuesday is recycling bin emptying day.


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2022)

Ah... A  and MOTD


----------



## Reynard (26 Dec 2022)

Grant Fondo said:


> Played well.



The only way that could've been any better was if the Spuds had lost...


----------



## fossyant (26 Dec 2022)

Easy day today. Yesterday was hectic cooking for 9, but it was appreciated - it was my BIL's first proper meal in a week as he'd had flu all week, but then fell asleep on the settee. I didn't last much longer as I went to bed before everyone had finished partying.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Dec 2022)

The advert at the top of the Cyclechat homepage is currently offering me 12 metric tonnes of frozen rabbit meat, all the way from China, courtesy of AliBaba. Unfortunately, our freezer is too full of turkey leftovers and the odd sprout.

It's also offering faintly kinky underwear for mature women.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2022)

Eating a frozen pizza as it snows outside. 
Home Run Inn, from the South Side of Chicago.
Very much like in-house, sausage the size of meatballs. 
-7C with snow, fog, and mist, roads are a bit grumpy.


----------



## classic33 (26 Dec 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> *Eating a frozen pizza *as it snows outside.
> Home Run Inn, from the South Side of Chicago.
> Very much like in-house, sausage the size of meatballs.
> -7C with snow, fog, and mist, roads are a bit grumpy.


They taste better if you warm them before eating. Although they're not as crunchy.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2022)

slowmotion said:


> The advert at the top of the Cyclechat homepage is currently offering me 12 metric tonnes of frozen rabbit meat, all the way from China, courtesy of AliBaba. Unfortunately, our freezer is too full of turkey leftovers and the odd sprout.



I'll take a ton or so. Well maybe 5 dressed rabbits. Used to get that Chinese frozen rabbit down south, when in school, circa 1981.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> They taste better if you warm them before eating. Although they're not as crunchy.



Now you tell me!


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2022)

Hmmm, the adverts I'm getting are for men's work shoes and ambulance driver training...


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hmmm, the adverts I'm getting are for men's work shoes and ambulance driver training...


Helal meat and guided tours for me.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Dec 2022)

I liked the bit where the advert insisted that twelve metric tonnes was the minimum order of frozen, skinned bunnies. Lord knows how many racy knickers you have to take.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2022)

slowmotion said:


> I liked the bit where the advert insisted that twelve metric tonnes was the minimum order of frozen, skinned bunnies. *Lord knows how many racy knickers you have to take.*


You're not thinking about placing an order!


----------



## slowmotion (27 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You're not thinking about placing an order!


I have two small drawers for that sort of stuff and they are full of hankies, tatty boxers and socks with holes in them. Much as I'm tempted, the logistics are unfavourable.

Besides, I don't know who I would tempt them with.


----------



## presta (27 Dec 2022)

I'm not getting any adverts at all on my CC page, that ad blocker someone on here recommended must be working.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2022)

Oh, a new ad... One for a bike shop this time.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2022)

Ah, and the ambulance training is at Snetterton... Well, that's a half right thing for me, as that's a race circuit.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2022)

Good morning. A sudden and hopefully one-off bout of insomnia had advantages this morning when I was able to scare the life out of Middle Son when he was sneaking into the apartment during the small hours after attending a party.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Now you tell me!



"@classic33's household tips" would be a great book and would possibly sell tens of copies.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Dec 2022)

Today is the day to check the 'use by' dates on stuff in the fridge and eat it in the correct order.. 
It could make for some interesting menus 😂


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, I'm sort of hankering after something with an exhibition back. One of these days...  But I have a little ladies' tank with broken hands in a clamshell case - the movement still works though, and I admit to taking it out of the case and just sit there with a loup and watch all the bits moving. It's fascinating in a nerdy way.



I find it fascinating how they work. The power held up in a coiled up spring bring slowly released through a system of gears so that the hands move at different rates. I have a watch which is puzzling me . It is automatic and functions in that respect , the second hand sweeps round as it should but the other hands don't move . Something must be slipping somewhere !


----------



## Illaveago (27 Dec 2022)

Morning.
It is still dark here .
I am following government advice and conserving energy .
I'm sitting down .


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2022)

Grr... UK passport applications causing problems again, although to be fair this time it was the complicated payment procedure the UKPA insists on using.
For this I needed to use the online banking
For this I needed to get an app
The App didn't work; I have yet to find any bank phone app that works, which is a problem as they insist on using them.
As a backup they said I should download a QR reading app and enter the code it gave me.
Downloaded 2 QR readers. They didn't work either.
Bank App website then told me to go to the local bank.
If they'd just let me make the payment through the local bank or better through Paypal, like everyone else does, that would be much quicker and easier...


----------



## dave r (27 Dec 2022)

presta said:


> I'm not getting any adverts at all on my CC page, that ad blocker someone on here recommended must be working.



I'm the same, I don't see any adverts, my browser has a built in add blocker that can be a little too good.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2022)

Morning
Looks grey and icy outside
Kettle is boiling


----------



## oldwheels (27 Dec 2022)

Still pitch dark at 0830 and raining.
Oban town centre is reported as a sheet of ice and numerous roads seem to be snowed in and impassible so far.
The main road down to Craignure was also reported as light snow and very slippy last night tho' we have no snow here.
Still cold at 2.2C but supposed to warm up, or rather get less cold later today.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2022)

Breakfast at the my parents this morning


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> "@classic33's household tips" would be a great book and would possibly sell tens of copies.


Sell, that many!
You're kidding me.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2022)

Garden birds have been fed late today
First down were the magpies
Food delivery just been, bizarrely the oat milk we had delivered today has a shorter life than the ones delivered a week before Christmas so will have to watch them .


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Garden birds have been fed late today
> First down were the magpies
> Food delivery just been, bizarrely the oat milk we had delivered today has a shorter life than the ones delivered a week before Christmas so will have to watch them .



I am back on the oat milk. I quite like it, but sadly the Co-op have stopped stocking the Jord brand which was my favourite.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back on the oat milk. I quite like it, but sadly the Co-op have stopped stocking the Jord brand which was my favourite.



Swmbo normally has alpro chocolate soya milk to help with dietary requirements but when not available we have Oatly brand which I prefer. 

There are loads of different brands and types it's a minefield


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Swmbo normally has alpro chocolate soya milk to help with dietary requirements but when not available we have Oatly brand which I prefer.
> 
> There are loads of different brands and types it's a minefield



It’s Oatly I am using now. I prefer the stuff on the chilled cabinet rather than long life which I always think has a weird taste.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> It’s Oatly I am using now. I prefer the stuff on the chilled cabinet rather than long life which I always think has a weird taste.



I prefer the occasional sneaky glass of Oatly over the Alpro


----------



## oldwheels (27 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I am back on the oat milk. I quite like it, but sadly the Co-op have stopped stocking the Jord brand which was my favourite.



Coop are a useless bunch anyway. They no longer stock oatmeal for example and other things I would buy.


----------



## fossyant (27 Dec 2022)

Wet and dull here. Was going to do gentle walk round the country park to test the lungs, but can't be bothered getting wet. Some clearing up to do from Christmas Day.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2022)

Grey old day


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Sell, that many!
> You're kidding me.



Okay, ten than. 

Possibly.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Dec 2022)

3 & a bit mile walk completed. Bike ride to No1 daughter's, at noon ish, to deliver photo and drill some holes in a couple of plant pots as the drain holes are blocked.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Grr... UK passport applications causing problems again, although to be fair this time it was the complicated payment procedure the UKPA insists on using.
> For this I needed to use the online banking
> For this I needed to get an app
> The App didn't work; I have yet to find any bank phone app that works, which is a problem as they insist on using them.
> ...



I don't have a passport 🛂


----------



## mybike (27 Dec 2022)

Walked the dog, fed the dog, cooked & eaten breakfast. Nearly finished reading CC. I think I need a snooze.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2022)

I finally got a watch, Citizen eco-drive titanium from online auction. Needs a light refurb, will get a game plan going when it arrives.


----------



## pawl (27 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Grey old day



Same here and looks like more of the same


----------



## DCLane (27 Dec 2022)

On my ride out this morning I got complimented on having mudgaurds by a gentleman with a pristine-condition Citroen BX - he had a return compliment on the car. This was whilst we were waiting for a lady to do a hill start with her car full of five over-large people. After five attempts she made it up the slope without stalling, turning right through a red light.

Then I discovered my café stop was being run by a cute 3 year-old girl; she was organising things, greeting customers and making sure it was running well  (I'm sure Mum on the counter and Dad cooking were _really_ running it, or I'd hope so).


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2022)

Pre pantomime stroll completed
Chilly outside glad I wrapped up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I don't have a passport 🛂



One drawback of having two nationalities is that you need some ID for both: We have to enter the UK with British passports and enter the EU/Germany with German passports or ID.

As Germany has mandatory ID this is solved here, but in the UK it means renewing passports every few years which can get expensive, especially when they all land at once.


----------



## Hebe (27 Dec 2022)

Hill walk without needing ventolin at the top today (though it was a smaller hill). Just finished off some Twiglets and about to attempt multi tasking with GCN+ Lost Lanes, a mug of coffee and some knitting. I’ll have to stop the knitting when it gets too complicated for multitasking however.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Pre pantomime stroll completed



Oh, no it isn't.

Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## oldwheels (27 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I don't have a passport 🛂



Not that long ago Northlink wanted to see photo ID preferably a passport to get to Orkney or Shetland. 
This was brought on I think by abuse of a discount scheme for islanders who could nominate up to 4 friends and family for a discount on ferry fares. 
There is always someone who will spoil any such scheme and we had similar concessions removed for the same reason.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Dec 2022)

The ravens I can see from my window have come out to play again. Made some attempts to get a photo but just too far away even with my longest lens and in any case they move too fast to catch them. Video would be the only answer but the images would still be pretty tiny.
Blue sky appearing above me but rain or sleet sweeping up the Morvern shore.
Went out by car again to check the flowers on my wife's grave as they cannot be seen from the roadway just now due to extensive earthworks and screens.
The cemetery is full and getting extended as well as a park and ride car park being put in on a bog which needs lots of infill.
General opinion is that it is a waste of money as touroid are unwilling to be parted from their cars and in any case it will soon fill up with motorhomes free parking overnight.
Our main road out is mostly ok but bits are very slushy and a bit dodgy.
Hope it improves by tomorrow as I am off to catch a morning ferry.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Pre pantomime stroll completed
> Chilly outside glad I wrapped up.



Front end of a horse?


----------



## pawl (27 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Hill walk without needing ventolin at the top today (though it was a smaller hill). Just finished off some Twiglets and about to attempt multi tasking with GCN+ Lost Lanes, a mug of coffee and some knitting. I’ll have to stop the knitting when it gets too complicated for multitasking however.



We had a member in are cycling club .His surname was hill We called his younger brother slope he was just a little slope.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2022)

pawl said:


> We had a member in are cycling club .His surname was hill We called his younger brother slope he was just a little slope.



I hope he was inclined to take it in good spirits.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Dec 2022)

Walking back to our hotel yesterday, we passed a mature tree at the side of the road. It was protected by a tape barrier which bore the legend “ Environmental Crime Scene “


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2022)

Hmm, I still haven't recovered from Christmas but have managed to get a short walk around Reculver, do a blood and swab test for the ONS, and did a load of laundry.


----------



## postman (27 Dec 2022)

All the posts about mature ladies and underwear plus pop ups and adverts,got me talking to our son who is with us over xmas.how safe and is this a good one from the chrome store.Yes it is then his fingers danced over the keyboard.and now Postman has no pop ups adverts or can see mature ladies underwear on his new chromebook.sadly his spelling has not improved.


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Dec 2022)

postman said:


> All the posts about mature ladies and underwear plus pop ups and adverts,got me talking to our son who is with us over xmas.how safe and is this a good one from the chrome store.Yes it is then his fingers danced over the keyboard.and now Postman has no pop ups adverts or can see mature ladies underwear on his new chromebook.sadly his spelling has not improved.



That brings to mind when Mrs Tenkaykev got her “ Superlight “ Brommie in a sparkling purple. She got a really smart matching cycling top and then decided to search on google to see if she could source a purple helmet…


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2022)

Members of cycle chat I have a complaint: nobody pre warned me that the multi storey car park that we normally use when we go to MK theatre was closed permanently until it's sold . 

Thankfully we were able to find another one in time to get parked and seated before the pantomime started but it was a close thing . 

Absolutely great show and packed with a good humoured audience who joined in .


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2022)

Started off chilly and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard, but now it's mild and rainy.

Slept OK-ish, then met up with a friend for a lovely if rather muddy walk with her dogs. On my way home, I took a detour into town as I needed to put some fuel in the car. While I was there, popped into Tesco for a mooch. Would've been good stickering this evening as there was loads of stuff being shoved into the cabinets, but it's a moot point as I don't need anything and I've almost no freezer space.

Did manage to find two "finest" Xmas puds 60% off on clearance, so they jumped into my trolley and came home with me. Most of the other stuff (and there wasn't over much) had hardly anything knocked off, so simply just not worth taking. I'll chance my arm in the Co-op tomorrow - have to go past anyway en route to the post office, so might as well stop for a looksy.

Had a "raid the fridge" lunch, then topped up the wood bins in the house, and I'm now just having a quiet afternoon. Well, I'm currently having a  and a Min Spy.


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I find it fascinating how they work. The power held up in a coiled up spring bring slowly released through a system of gears so that the hands move at different rates. I have a watch which is puzzling me . It is automatic and functions in that respect , the second hand sweeps round as it should but the other hands don't move . Something must be slipping somewhere !



Or else be broken / not connected...

My Xmas pressie is chuntering away quite nicely and keeping pretty good time. The bracelet is appalling though (too big is part of the problem), can't wait till the replacement Milanese strap gets here.


----------



## tyred (27 Dec 2022)

If I open my Terry's Chocolate Orange, I tell myself I really will have only one segment but I don't believe myself...


----------



## Ratchet Cat (27 Dec 2022)

I've got two stashed away


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2022)

Cats have been fed. Madam Poppy has been extremely greedy and polished off not just her share of the hake, but also most of Madam Lexi's share. Poppy just loves fish... 

I've just cooked that job lot of sausages I picked up on sticker the other night. A girl can't have enough sausage sandwiches.

Anyways, it's time to feed me. Not with sausages. Well, yet...


----------



## tyred (27 Dec 2022)

I've just realised that I forgot to upload my Bah! Humbug! avatar this year.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Dec 2022)

I think my walking boots are now dry enough, after yesterday’s mud coating from the Wild & Wooly had been hosed and brushed off, to have a good dose of dubbin to be applied. 

It was _very _muddy there 😂


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2022)

Sounds a tad windy outside


----------



## tyred (27 Dec 2022)

I'm listening to Imelda May's Life. Love. Flesh. Blood. album


----------



## Jenkins (27 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> If I open my Terry's Chocolate Orange, I tell myself I really will have only one segment but I don't believe myself...


My local Morrisons had the dark chocolate versions for 75p this afternoon, plus some other half price C*****mas chocolate leftovers. Just got to wait for payday.


----------



## Hebe (27 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> If I open my Terry's Chocolate Orange, I tell myself I really will have only one segment but I don't believe myself...


I managed not to open my Chocolate Orange today but accidentally ate two pieces of Christmas cake instead. Oops.



Reynard said:


> I've just cooked that job lot of sausages I picked up on sticker the other night. A girl can't have enough sausage sandwiches.


I came back from my walk this morning to find Miss Hebe happily finishing off a pigs in blankets sandwich


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2022)

I don't have a chocolate orange.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> My local Morrisons had the dark chocolate versions for 75p this afternoon, plus some other half price C*****mas chocolate leftovers. Just got to wait for payday.


They'll be gone the end of this year. None left by payday!


----------



## Reynard (27 Dec 2022)

A bitsas supper tonight. The last of the alphabet soup, then some mini sausage rolls and the last of the polish vegetable salad. And some hot buttered toast.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> A bitsas supper tonight. The last of the alphabet soup, then some mini sausage rolls and the last of the polish vegetable salad. And some hot buttered toast.


Isn't the XYX bit of the soup a little hard to swallow?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2022)

It’s been raining since about 1:30pm and forecast to be even heavier tomorrow.


----------



## tyred (27 Dec 2022)

Time to visit the Land of Nod as I've got work in the morning. 

My coach and horses are waiting.


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> Time to visit the Land of Nod as I've got work in the morning.
> 
> My coach and horses are waiting.


Do the horses know which way to go?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Dec 2022)

The horse knows the way
to carry the sleigh
over the drifting snow...


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Dec 2022)

-6C, but may be +6C tomorrow. Or Thursday.

Cornbread for breakfast tomorrow has been made.


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2022)

My Xmas present from a bestie has been brilliant, as I've some good bits for my archive in the stack of magazines he sent me. It's helped plug some gaping holes, and proved that the deductions I've made from incomplete info were (mostly) surprisingly accurate. But it's also sent me on a chase for new information, because I'm now armed with some concrete dates from 1984 and a fixture list for 1985.

The sticking point has been (and always will be) that short oval racing is not nearly as well documented as circuit racing, so this part is far easier said than done...


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2022)

Right, I'm off to bed before I fall even further down this rabbit hole.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2022)

It's ♻ Bin day today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2022)

Good morning. getting a quiet breakfast before Beautiful Daughter wakes up and demands cuddles, and probably a bike touring video.

It's tough, but I'll manage.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2022)

It rained yesterday. It's going to rain today. It'll probably be raining until, and into, the New Year. 

I admit full liability as, for the first time in a couple of months, I washed my car yesterday. 

😔


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2022)

I think I am awake
Back to work for me


----------



## woodbutchmaster (28 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> I think I am awake
> Back to work for me



Cheer up, if today is Wednesday , can the weekend be far behind ?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2022)

Another dark start to the day outside
Not sure if it's raining
First cuppa going down well


----------



## tyred (28 Dec 2022)

I hope to resume early morning walks very soon now that my chesty cough is getting better but it is torrential downpour out there this morning 

Back to work in a hour's time


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> That brings to mind when Mrs Tenkaykev got her “ Superlight “ Brommie in a sparkling purple. She got a really smart matching cycling top and then decided to search on google to see if she could source a purple helmet…



Did she put Ribena in her bottle ?


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2022)

It's officially raining
Garden birds have been fed too dark outside to see what arrives first


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Or else be broken / not connected...
> 
> My Xmas pressie is chuntering away quite nicely and keeping pretty good time. The bracelet is appalling though (too big is part of the problem), can't wait till the replacement Milanese strap gets here.



I'm trying to figure out how the gear train works . The hair spring balance wheel are okay as the second hand ticks so power is going into the main spring . The hands can be set using the winder so there the gear train must still be working . The second hand on watches is unaffected by the winder so it would seem to be in that area .


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2022)

Is it really only 9 am could be a long day


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2022)

Short walk for the 🐶 today, between rain showers, as we've done several long walks in the last few days. 
I have some indoor tidying-up to do this morning.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2022)

Wet wet wet as expected. Brought recycle bins in as now done. Waiting on garden waste to be done.


----------



## Gwylan (28 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Wet wet wet as expected. Brought recycle bins in as now done. Waiting on garden waste to be done.



Oh god! The tension is unbearable.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2022)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2022)

My cats keep wanting out into the cat run to decide if it's still raining or not, up, down, up, down as I keep having to get up to let them in the conservatory.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> My cats keep wanting out into the cat run to decide if it's still raining or not, up, down, up, down as I keep having to get up to let them in the conservatory.



Same here . Georgie keeps going out to see if it's still wet .


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Is it really only 9 am could be a long day



Look at it this way: it's an hour later here.


----------



## fossyant (28 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Same here . Georgie keeps going out to see if it's still wet .



3 of the 4 keep doing it . The wise one, the ginger ninja knows it's raining, the 3 fluffies, don't. The ginger is actually better waterproofed as his fur is short and dense, the others come in like drowned rats.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2022)

I've just cleaned under the "Strg" key which was sticking. There was quite a lot of toast crumbs under there, probably because I often look at CC while eating breakfast.

It's fortunate I wasn't eating cereal...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Oh god! The tension is unbearable.



And they’ve bin….


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2022)

Our bins haven't bin emptied yet.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2022)

Just been a bit of making my office more officey than my daughter's old bedroom, ie taking a load of her photos of a couple of notice boards that I can now use to put work related things on .

Also moved a chest of drawers that can now be used for house hold paperwork etc etc .


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2022)

I've taken a car load of stuff to the charity shop.


----------



## tyred (28 Dec 2022)

Still raining heavily here.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Our bins haven't bin emptied yet.



You’ve time for some trash talk then?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You’ve time for some trash talk then?



♻ Talk?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> ♻ Talk?



Like reusing old posts


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2022)

Lunch time stroll completed
Breezy in places but not raining
Damp underfoot


----------



## Mike_P (28 Dec 2022)

Always mixed up on what day it is during the Christmas/New Year period but credit card bills have just fallen through the letterbox so it must be Christmas Eve!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Always mixed up on what day it is during the Christmas/New Year period but credit card bills have just fallen through the letterbox so it must be Christmas Eve!



It’s February 12th.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (28 Dec 2022)

I forgot to take my morning tablets yesterday and have just been told off by Mrs SD.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Dec 2022)

I just randomly thought of the old thruppenny bit just now.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I just randomly thought of the old thruppenny bit just now.



Spooky as just eating Christmas pudding and no thruppenny was found in it


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2022)

I often think of thruppenny bits..


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Dec 2022)

Bin's have bin emptied 👍


----------



## Gwylan (28 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Look at it this way: it's an hour later here.



And here. Afternoon coffee and a piece of not Christmas cake


----------



## Gwylan (28 Dec 2022)

SpokeyDokey said:


> I forgot to take my morning tablets yesterday and have just been told off by Mrs SD.



Those the memory pills then, are they?


----------



## Gwylan (28 Dec 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I just randomly thought of the old thruppenny bit just now.



It's the connection with Christmas pudding. If you were posher it would have been a sixpenny piece.


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Dec 2022)

Possibly, but as someone who lives alone and ignores Christmas at all costs, no TV and no news I haven't been as exposed as many this time of year.


----------



## dave r (28 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I often think of thruppenny bits..


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2022)

A mild, blustery and soggy day here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept really well - best night in a week or so, and actually feel somewhat refreshed as a result. Did some food related chores this morning. That two bird roasting joint I bought on YS the other day is now doing its thing in the crock pot with a sploosh of chicken stock while sat on a bed of onions. Far less faff than cooking it in the oven, and as it's not terribly big, it won't dry out on me.

Popped out to post a friend's birthday pressie - he asked for something practical, so got him the workshop manual for his Trials car.

While I was out, popped into the Co-op to see if there was anything interesting on clearance / yellow sticker, but nope, nothing doing.

Had a bitsas luncheon of breaded prawns, sausage rolls, filet americain on toast, an apple, an orange and two 

Cleaned the litter trays as I should have done them yesterday but didn't. Also cleaned out the grate, dumped the ashes in the outside bucket and re-filled the coal scuttle.

Now just relaxing by the fire. And it's almost  and Min Spy time.


----------



## mybike (28 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't have a chocolate orange.



Nor do I, but then I only like the mint ones.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2022)

Black bin needs to go kerbside


----------



## mybike (28 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just cleaned under the "Strg" key which was sticking. There was quite a lot of toast crumbs under there, probably because I often look at CC while eating breakfast.
> 
> It's fortunate I wasn't eating cereal...



You need to control yourself when using the computer.


----------



## mybike (28 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Black bin needs to go kerbside



Just brought our silver one in.


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2022)

Not bothering with bins this week. Not enough in any of them to make it worth putting them out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> Just brought our silver one in.



Let me know when they collect the gold bin and I'll come round to intercept.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Not bothering with bins this week. Not enough in any of them to make it worth putting them out.



Bin news is mundane but actually posting about a _lack _of bin news is hardcore mundanity.


----------



## Speicher (28 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just cleaned under the "Strg" key which was sticking. There was quite a lot of toast crumbs under there, probably because I often look at CC while eating breakfast.
> 
> It's fortunate I wasn't eating cereal...



What is under your "#"? Hash brown crumbs?


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> You need to control yourself when using the computer.



Only then?


----------



## tyred (28 Dec 2022)

Someone driving around town in a blue Triumph Spitfire, top down, and suitably wrapped up like an Eskimo.


----------



## DCLane (28 Dec 2022)

Yesterday we all went to visit my parents in the Vale of Belvoir, having Christmas-ish then. My mum's made it to Christmas Day, although it's almost certainly her last as she's weakening with cancer. Still as stroppy as usual though, just now forgetting things and clearly in pain.

We then dropped a now-healing Son no. 1 back to Lincoln as he's volunteering in the charity shop he helps out in today, with Son no. 2 heading back to university accommodation in Nottingham early so he can work on his assessments. It's not usual for a first year to do this, but he needs to get three drafts ready for his support worker to read (he was diagnosed as Dyslexic and with Dysgraphia in July, so is still working out how he can use the support now offered).

This evening I've done my tax return. Rather than thinking I had a bit of a bill they owe me £787  - need to remember to log back in and ask for it now please ...


----------



## Hebe (28 Dec 2022)

My elderly parents have caught covid along with a big chunk of the rest of the family. I’m heading off tomorrow with a car full of meds and food. Fingers crossed that my full set of vaccinations and recent actual covid will stop me getting it again.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. getting a quiet breakfast before Beautiful Daughter wakes up and demands cuddles, and probably a bike touring video.
> 
> It's tough, but I'll manage.



We watched a video or three, and went on a 'bike tour' of the local farms in the afternoon. There were cows. And chickens.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Look at it this way: it's an hour later here.


Wouldn't that be an hour earlier there?

An hour later would put you out in the Atlantic.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> You need to control yourself when using the computer.


Suppose it's the computer using him!


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> We watched a video or three, and went on a 'bike tour' of the local farms in the afternoon. There were cows. And chickens.



View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-CLi_6kp7bQ


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2022)

Spotted a used Canon Lide 220 scanner complete with box and all the gubbins that might do me rather nicely. And it seems compatible with both my laptops according to the Canon website as it lists drivers for both OS. That would be somewhat handy...

Downside it's got no lightbox to do slides and negs, but given that's not something I used terribly often on my old Epson after I switched from film to digital, I can probably manage without for now. Main thing is being able to digitize documents and photos for my archive, as I've built up a rather large backlog.

£40 tested and delivered sounds reasonable enough.


----------



## Reynard (28 Dec 2022)

Oh, and I had a lovely supper of two bird roast with stuffing (did it in the crock pot as it was the lazy option), roasties made with the dripping left in the roasting tin from cooking those sausages yesterday, and more of the braised red cabbage. Had cranberry sauce on the side, too.

Picked up the two bird roast (turkey & duck) on YS, reduced from £25 to £5. At a fiver it's plenty nice enough, and the leftovers will do brilliantly for sandwiches and kitty snacks - Madam Lexi approved of the turkey part wholeheartedly, to the point she's still meeping hopefully at me. But at the full whack, it's hideously overpriced; I'd much rather have spent half the original asking price on a really good free range organic chicken.

That aside, I'm now going to have the individual tiramisu that's sitting in the fridge with my name on it.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Dec 2022)

Back to work this morning. I seem to have been in the minority in not suffering with a cold and coughing & sneezing all over the place. At least I missed the rain and it was warm in the office.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s February 12th.


Bugger - I've missed my birthday.


----------



## Jenkins (28 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just cleaned under the *"Strg" key *which was sticking. There was quite a lot of toast crumbs under there, probably because I often look at CC while eating breakfast.
> 
> It's fortunate I wasn't eating cereal...


Is that a German keyboard thing and what is the English equivalent?


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Bugger - I've missed my birthday.


You'll just have to wait while next year then.
On the bright side, you'll be a year younger.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Dec 2022)

Lasagna, salad, garlic bread for dinner, with a glass of Martinelli.
Winds S 28, G36, 6C, bar29.72 in a sharp fall.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2022)

Right, I'm off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## tyred (29 Dec 2022)

This morning's rain is even heavier than yesterday's. 

I best not get soaked so morning walk postponed again.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2022)

Dark and breezy outside
Kettle is boiling


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2022)

First cuppa of the day went down well


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2022)

Dry & dark outside. No rain forecast for today 👍


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2022)

Good morning.

Got up early to get a quiet gentle start to the day, only to have Beautiful Daughter suddenly insinuate herself on my lap and hang on like a Koala 3 minutes later.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Is that a German keyboard thing and what is the English equivalent?



Possibly. I haven't used an English keyboard in years and we have some keys that a QWERTY doesn't, but I think the equivalent is 'Ctrl'.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
Some blue patches amongst the light clouds


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2022)

It’s a blue sky bike day. Heading out in about 30 mins.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Possibly. I haven't used an English keyboard in years and we have some keys that a QWERTY doesn't, but I think the equivalent is 'Ctrl'.



I just checked this: Steuerung is the equivalent of Control in German.

Meanwhile, this site has become a bit more militant about using ad blockers. So, after becoming irritated by anti-ad-blocker pop ups, I turned it off. And, guess what the first ad I got was for. Yes, an ad-blocker!


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just checked this: Steuerung is the equivalent of Control in German.
> 
> Meanwhile, this site has become a bit more militant about using ad blockers. So, after becoming irritated by anti-ad-blocker pop ups, I turned it off. And, guess what the first ad I got was for. Yes, an ad-blocker!



I've not had the anti add blocker reminder yet.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I've not had the anti add blocker reminder yet.



You'll just have to wait for that pleasure!


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2022)

@Andy in Germany - I've a typewriter from the late 30's / early 40's that belonged to my Grandfather. It's a QWERTY type but with adapted keys to type German letters, along with a couple of other languages.


----------



## tyred (29 Dec 2022)

It's so dark outside it is difficult to work out if it is AM or Pm!


----------



## pawl (29 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Bugger - I've missed my birthday.



And mine


----------



## oldwheels (29 Dec 2022)

Wet and windy near Oban.
Good job I travelled yesterday as there are warnings of ferry disruptions due to high winds. No triking today then.
Strangely they sent me a warning about Fionnphort to Iona being probably off. This is not one I subscribe to so no idea why it came. Stranded in Fionnphort would not be good as it is not very big and overnight might need to backtrack at least 40 miles.
I used to enjoy the ferry journeys but now it is too much hassle and crowded with people.
In the past it could be a social occasion meeting people you had not seen for a while for a chat but now they are swamped in a sea of touroid and the passenger lift for mobility impaired passengers from the car deck is crowded with those too lazy to use the stairs.
I think I will just go and do a bit of shopping for non perishable stuff.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2022)

Anybody seen my records for Jan to May this year with my miles on ? 
I wrote them down somewhere and now can't find them....


----------



## gbb (29 Dec 2022)

I noticed yesterday, 4.15 pm, there was still some light. Nights are drawing out already.


----------



## fossyant (29 Dec 2022)

If you don't blink, there is a round orange thing in the sky


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> If you don't blink, there is a round orange thing in the sky



Here, too! 😎


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2022)

Morning .
The sun has just come out again . It is playing hide and seek amongst the clouds . I think it might have stopped raining for a while .
I went up the garden earlier . I filled up the Hedgehog's food bowl . It was empty today. I put a water butt back upright . It had fallen over . I put some sticks under the breeze blocks to level them up as they had sunk into the ground . I am now having a rest .


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2022)

Slightly worried about the Air Raid Sirens sounding off over Hamtun whilst walking the dog just now...

✈ 💣 🔥 🤯


----------



## fossyant (29 Dec 2022)

Time to get the refurbed Diamond Back filthy, and test out my Covid lungs. First ride in 8 weeks !


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Let me know when they collect the gold bin and I'll come round to intercept.



Not my name, it's what the council call it.


----------



## mybike (29 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Only then?



I think there's no hope for the rest of the time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> I think there's no hope for the rest of the time.



Have we met?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> @Andy in Germany - I've a typewriter from the late 30's / early 40's that belonged to my Grandfather. It's a QWERTY type but with adapted keys to type German letters, along with a couple of other languages.



In theory I could set this keyboard up to work like a QWERTY. 

Of course it's more fun to change someone else's, without telling them...


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Here, too! 😎



And occasionally here as well


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> If you don't blink, there is a round orange thing in the sky



I saw that earlier, it was raining at the same time.


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Dec 2022)

Hello from a sunny London, shortly be heading out to continue our journey back to Poole. Looking forward to sleeping in our own bed


----------



## tyred (29 Dec 2022)

I've run out of Hall's Soothers.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Slightly worried about the Air Raid Sirens sounding off over Hamtun whilst walking the dog just now...
> 
> ✈ 💣 🔥 🤯



That reminds me of an incident in um... early nineties. I was part of a large Exchange visit to Germany, about one year after the Fall of the Berlin Wall.

My host was very keen that we should visit the Border Patrol area, aka "No Man's Land" near her home. Yes, she said it was safe to cross, and the landmines had been removed from the marked areas. I did not wish to insult or upset my host, so I agreed to cross into what was Eastern Germany.

Just as I reached the "other side" I heard gunfire.  It transpired that it was bird-scarers, not guns.

Not knowing that at the time I thought "Here's me on the wrong "side" without my passport, and they decided to close the border, and fire some warning shots." I did not know that I could cover 50 yards or was it 100 yards so quickly.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> That reminds me of an incident in um... early nineties. I was part of a large Exchange visit to Germany, about one year after the Fall of the Berlin Wall.
> 
> My host was very keen that we should visit the Border Patrol area, aka "No Man's Land" near her home. Yes, she said it was safe to cross, and the landmines had been removed from the marked areas. I did not wish to insult or upset my host, so I agreed to cross into what was Eastern Germany.
> 
> ...



I lived in Israel, in the mid 1970's, by the Sea of Galilee. I regularly cycled up the Golan Heights but made sure I stayed on marked tracks & paths as there were (and maybe still are) a lot of landmines that hadn't been cleared. 
Also, the Lebanese border was well protected, so much so, between the two fences, that there were loads of bottles & rocks that eejits had thrown there to see if they could hit one!! 
I wonder if they knew how far the blast and shrapnel might travel 😏

There were still slit trenches between the various main buildings of the kibbutz, just in case...


----------



## fossyant (29 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I saw that earlier, it was raining at the same time.



It's gone now, but I did get out on the bike in some of it.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> You'll just have to wait while next year then.
> On the bright side, you'll be a year younger.


On the other hand, I'll be a year further away from my pension.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Dec 2022)

A breezy and dry start to the day - the wind woke me at about 4am due to the direction and the way it swirls around the house. Other than that, it's been a quiet morning at work, one trip out to Ipswich for a cargo check and a stop at Lidl for some rolls on the way back to the office. I did have a look at their C*****mas chocolate reductions but wasn't impressed so didn't bother with anything.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2022)

A bright, mild and breezy day here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well, but had the oddest dreams. And deciding to sleep on the decision to buy that scanner was a fatal mistake on my part. It's gone this morning. Bugger...  OK, there are others similar up for sale, but this one came with its original box and all the gubbins. Aaaargh!!! I feel like a right plonker now... 

Anyways, I've had a foodie morning. Divided up that salmon side. Cured just under half of it (the tail end), and the rest got divided into individual portions and squeezed into the freezer. I now don't have ANY freezer space at all. I think that will be my New Year's resolution - to work through the contents of the freezer and make some space in there.

Right, time for luncheon, methinks...


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> A breezy and dry start to the day - the wind woke me at about 4am due to the direction and the way it swirls around the house. Other than that, it's been a quiet morning at work, one trip out to Ipswich for a cargo check and a stop at Lidl for some rolls on the way back to the office. I did have a look at their C*****mas chocolate reductions but wasn't impressed so didn't bother with anything.



Yeah, in general, the post-Xmas clearances haven't been much good. All I've bothered with is two "finest" puddings and three packs of gift tags as I've almost run out. The choice is either a) uninspiring or b) not enough knocked off to make it worth bothering.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2022)

Someone from Asda delivery service will be here shortly so that I can stock up on emergency provisions of chocolate, and biscuits and crisps for the New Year Weekend. There may also be eggs, bread, milk, and cheese etc. The delivery slot costs a princely £1.50. 

It is now over sixteen years  since I was last in a gigantic supermarket, and I fully intend to extend that. Yes that occasion is unforgettable. 

In other new "Vienna Blood" last night on BBC2, I think, was excellent.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2022)

Relax black bin has been emptied


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2022)

I’ve reached the end of the cycle route. Had to happen eventually with all the cycling I’ve done in almost 60 years. Guess I’ll have to turn around now and head the other way back to the other end of the cycle route where I started in the 1960s.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2022)

This road leads to the edge of the cycling universe…


----------



## rockyroller (29 Dec 2022)

being teased by my locksmith ...


----------



## rockyroller (29 Dec 2022)

no alcohol until new year's! yeah right


----------



## classic33 (29 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> On the other hand, I'll be a year further away from my pension.


True, but a year younger has to be worth something.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Dec 2022)

A pack of fish fingers found its way into my shopping basket this afternoon. It wasn't on my shopping list.


----------



## Ratchet Cat (29 Dec 2022)

You can never have too many fish fingers! Fish finger sarnies.


----------



## Ratchet Cat (29 Dec 2022)

I have had some Stilton and broccoli soup for lunch today.
Pudding was 3 satsumas.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> no alcohol until new year's! yeah right



Might be under lock and key


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Dec 2022)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A pack of fish fingers found its way into my shopping basket this afternoon. It wasn't on my shopping list.



Maybe it swam there?


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Maybe it swam there?



I think he had what's called a snaccident...


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2022)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of toast, one with the last of the filet americain, one with some cheese, a couple of those breaded prawn things, an apple, a clementine, some cherries and two


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2022)

Oh, and I've dumped some wood from the store into the garage before it rains again, and topped up the bins in the house.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2022)

Another working day comes to an end for me


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2022)

Time for a  and a snackette.

It's treat stick time for the girls.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2022)

Another episode of Riptide on channel 5 tonight been good so far


----------



## pawl (29 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> If you don't blink, there is a round orange thing in the sky





It’s a flying chocolate orange


----------



## rockyroller (29 Dec 2022)

mission accomplished. wanted 2 new FOBs but due to some technical issues, I could only get 1 today. still, I am a happy man





off to the dentist now!


----------



## tyred (29 Dec 2022)

It actually stopped raining so I went for a walk after work. 

Now trying to decide between beans on toast or toast on beans.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2022)

Still really cross with myself about that scanner, but another one in good condition has just popped up for sale, so they seem to be a reasonable (and regular) option. Canon Lide 220, btw.

Also now looking at ones with a lightbox as it would be a nice add-on (my previous scanner had one, even if I didn't use it that often). But most of those in the affordable bracket are only compatible with the OS on my old laptop. The above has drivers available for both, which makes far more sense IMHO, especially as I'll have had the old laptop for 16 years come March - Win 10 and 32-bit Vista. Talk about contrast...


----------



## oldwheels (29 Dec 2022)

Trip into Oban and the bike shop is closed till 6th January so no chain lube oil yet.
Calmac are mucking us about again and next week's timetable has been junked and replaced with new sailing times.
Delay in annual overhaul programme blamed.
As soon as I got the text I phoned to change my booking. Since I got in early I managed to get a reasonable time for a new sailing.
It does mean an earlier start and quick food shopping but manageable.
Not too windy but heavy hail and rain showers make trikeing not advisable. Looks a bit dodgy until Monday so I might manage at least one decent run out.


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> A bright, mild and breezy day here chez Casa Reynard.
> 
> Slept well, but had the oddest dreams. And deciding to sleep on the decision to buy that scanner was a fatal mistake on my part. It's gone this morning. Bugger...  OK, there are others similar up for sale, but this one came with its original box and all the gubbins. Aaaargh!!! I feel like a right plonker now...
> 
> ...



Yes. Sometimes it's best not wait !


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2022)

Hey, the smilies tool bar has disappeared...

Oi, who's been tinkering where it's not needed...


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> being teased by my locksmith ...



Has he chained you up ?


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Hey, the smilies tool bar has disappeared...
> 
> Oi, who's been tinkering where it's not needed...



Yes ! Mine has gone strange !


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2022)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.



When I start a new post there is a icon at the top of that section with a smiley face, or is that just for modds?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2022)

Chilly evening walk around the block
Now can we find something to watch till 9pm


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> When I start a new post there is a icon at the top of that section with a smiley face, or is that just for modds?


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Dec 2022)

^I've got the same thing ^^


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Chilly evening walk around the block
> Now can we find something to watch till 9pm



Only Connect and Christmas University Challenge, then I will be watching "Stone Cold" with Tom Selleck.

Well not _*with *_Tom Selleck, he stars in it.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Only Connect and Christmas University Challenge, then I will be watching "Stone Cold" with Tom Selleck.
> 
> Well not _*with *_Tom Selleck, he stars in it.



Gone for instant family on film 4


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2022)

Lovely supper of a large prawn, avocado & mango chutney sandwich, and buttered asparagus on the side. There is a Min Spy with my name on it for later.

Oh, and I ate the last two breaded prawns as well.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> When I start a new post there is a icon at the top of that section with a smiley face, or is that just for modds?



The icon gives you a drop down menu for smileys, but it is small and pokey and hard to find the ones you want.

I wish I could have the big tool bar back at the bottom of the reply window, it's much more intuitive.


----------



## postman (29 Dec 2022)

tyred said:


> It actually stopped raining so I went for a walk after work.
> 
> Now trying to decide between beans on toast or toast on beans.


That has reminded me of a story from work.At breakfast break,the canteen food was laid out in a form of order.With toast first.But we had a guy who started in the middle.Till one day when the cashier lifted his toast with a knife and found two fried eggs under the toast which was then covered in beans.How long he had been pinching two eggs nobody knows,but he was rumbled and he was watched from then on.


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2022)

They've changed the smilies bar, interesting?


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2022)

I'm _still_ marking student vlogs whilst supposedly on leave. Only 18 to go hopefully, unless my colleague's not done his. Which it looks like he hasn't even started yet and the marks are due out on Tuesday 

Having had a really good one earlier I was met with the following statement by my final one today of the seven I'm doing each day until I finish:

"Marketing is marketing because marketing should be marketing by marketing."

Erm ...


----------



## DCLane (29 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> They've changed the smilies bar, interesting?



New smilies?

"Bike" =🛵🚳🚵‍♂️🚵‍♀️

"Angry" = 👿😡💢🗯️

but ...

"Happy" = 😒


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> The icon gives you a drop down menu for smileys, but it is small and pokey and hard to find the ones you want.
> 
> I wish I could have the big tool bar back at the bottom of the reply window, it's much more intuitive.



Looks like a change for the worse?


----------



## dave r (29 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> New smilies?
> 
> "Bike" =🛵🚳🚵‍♂️🚵‍♀️
> 
> ...



Too many smillies.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Dec 2022)

No more work until next year.


----------



## Jenkins (29 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> True, but a year younger has to be worth something.


Not if it means missing out on a senior citizen's rail card, bus pass, free prescriptions, winter heating allowance and all the other benefits of being a miserable old git getting older for another year.


----------



## rockyroller (29 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Has he chained you up ?



hehe, no but now I have to remember which one is the good one





I think I'm having a panic attack


----------



## rockyroller (29 Dec 2022)

I feel bad for my Dentist. he tries so hard


----------



## rockyroller (29 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Chilly evening walk around the block
> Now can we find something to watch till 9pm



what happens at 9? can't be soccer


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> The icon gives you a drop down menu for smileys, but it is small and pokey and hard to find the ones you want.
> 
> I wish I could have the big tool bar back at the bottom of the reply window, it's much more intuitive.



Ah yes, I am using a laptop puter. The start of the pokey box gives my recently used smileys.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> Ah yes, I am using a laptop puter. The start of the pokey box gives my recently used smileys.



Also using a lappy here. Recently used is fine, it's trying to find the others in that pokey little box... It's got me reaching for my sparkly purple reading glasses.


----------



## Speicher (29 Dec 2022)

I think Reggie the dog is going to solve the murder.


----------



## Reynard (29 Dec 2022)

I'm watching the Vicar of Dibley thingy on Ch5


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2022)

I thought it was a plunger for an explosive device !


----------



## Illaveago (29 Dec 2022)

Why do these computer peeps have to mess with things !


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> mission accomplished. wanted 2 new FOBs but due to some technical issues, I could only get 1 today. still, I am a happy man
> View attachment 672656
> 
> off to the dentist now!



Nissan?


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Dec 2022)

Or Chrysler?

I sometimes forget which is which.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2022)

I have an itch in the middle of my back that I can't reach.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2022)

Right, bed for me.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2022)

Dark, but dry so far.. Forecast for this morning is yukky ☔


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> what happens at 9? can't be soccer



It was another episode of Riptide


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2022)

Dark outside but not frosty like I expected.
Kettle is boiling


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> I have an itch in the middle of my back that I can't reach.



Why has an image of a bear rubbing itself against a tree popped into my head ?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2022)

No bear's rubbing themselves here 
First cuppa went down well
Still very dark outside


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> It was another episode of Riptide



Was it any good? I thought about watching it but haven’t found Australian dramas that great in the past. I watched Mayflies with Martin Compston .


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> Was it any good? I thought about watching it but haven’t found Australian dramas that great in the past. I watched Mayflies with Martin Compston .



It's ok last episode tonight 
Mayflies is on our too watch list


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2022)

Garden birds have been fed
And first arrival is a blackbird


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2022)

Dog's been walked, before the rain sets in. We only got slightly damp. ☔


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2022)

It’s vile here. Snow overnight which has turned to heavy rain so it’s a horrible mess now.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2022)

Sun's due to start shining just as I go to work 😔


----------



## oldwheels (30 Dec 2022)

Dreich morning and forecast to get a bit windy by afternoon.Not going anywhere today as I don't feel too well.
Slight concern yesterday coming back from Oban. The traffic lights at Connel Bridge changed to green but traffic barely moved. Up ahead was a truck crawling towards the bridge as it had only a couple of inches to spare for the height.
If it got stuck there was I half a mile from my destination but facing an eighty plus mile diversion to get back to my current base.
Got through at less than normal walking pace which probably gave the traffic light system a panic attack but I was through by then.  
Never normally watch telly but this morning as my room has a telly I turned it on to see what was on. The only thing of importance in the world was the death of a footballer and a fashion designer.
Bread and circus comes to mind.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2022)

Looking like another grey day here in Numptonshire


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2022)

Good morning.

Weather forecast is good this week, and the temperatures won't drop below freezing.

Maybe I can do my Jan 1st "beat the sunrise" ride to Tübingen again? It's a tempting idea...


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2022)

Time to go and help finish off clearing out MIL's house. Probate finally arrived this week, buyers ready to move in. Just a huge amount of crap still to get rid of, and we've got rid of loads.


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2022)

Looks like I don't have to go - MrsF is going through stuff with one of her sisters so better I'm not there. We removed a single bed and old electronics to the tip yesterday.

I have promised to take MrsF out to lunch though.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2022)

fossyant said:


> Time to go and help finish off clearing out MIL's house. Probate finally arrived this week, buyers ready to move in. Just a huge amount of crap still to get rid of, and we've got rid of loads.



I was thinking about this the other day, I was looking at the amount of stuff we've accumulated and thinking that if our sons had to clear this place it would be a nightmare.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I was thinking about this the other day, I was looking at the amount of stuff we've accumulated and thinking that if our sons had to clear this place it would be a nightmare.



My parents have been trying to reduce as much a possible so I don't have too much to deal with. They are very pragmatic people and have also shown me where the folder is with the will* and the funeral bond.

I have pointed out that while I'm grateful for their forward thinking, I'd rather not need to open it for a few more years...

*_"You inherit our fortune", said my dad: "It may cover your bus fare to the cemetery"._


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I was thinking about this the other day, I was looking at the amount of stuff we've accumulated and thinking that if our sons had to clear this place it would be a nightmare.



Same here and never mind the garage 🤣


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2022)

Time for a second cuppa me thinks


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a second cuppa me thinks



Just thinking the same. I do enjoy my cuppas and I think there will be several with this weather.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Same here and never mind the garage 🤣



I haven't got a garage but the shed, a lot in there belongs to our youngest but even so it would take some clearing.


----------



## dave r (30 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> My parents have been trying to reduce as much a possible so I don't have too much to deal with. They are very pragmatic people and have also shown me where the folder is with the will* and the funeral bond.
> 
> I have pointed out that while I'm grateful for their forward thinking, I'd rather not need to open it for a few more years...
> 
> *_"You inherit our fortune", said my dad: "It may cover your bus fare to the cemetery"._



I would happily have a major clear out but my Good Lady isn't keen.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2022)

I hoovered around the house, this morning, but wasn't in the mood to go full Freddie Mercury..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Dec 2022)

Wet wet wet


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> I hoovered around the house, this morning, but wasn't in the mood to go full Freddie Mercury..



Don’t you want to break free?


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Don’t you want to break free?



If I could, I would.. 👍


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Sun's due to start shining just as I go to work 😔



Ooh! The Sun has just broken through here.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Ooh! The Sun has just broken through here.



Send it up here please


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2022)

What is this sun thing you speak of?


----------



## mybike (30 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Why do these computer peeps have to mess with things !



It's called improving usability.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2022)

Still eating Christmas cake  
Lunch time stroll completed we have small patches of blue sky


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2022)

Grey, mild, breezy and drizzly here chez Casa Reynard. Given how wet things are outside, must've bucketed it down overnight.

Slept really well. I think my brain was worn out from all the motor racing nerding I did last night. I now have several pages of notes that I need to start turning into a chronological word document.

Had a quiet morning. Cleaned out the grate, flead the cats and got stuck into some mending that I'd been putting off for the last couple of weeks. It's quite satisfying to get favourite items of clothing shipshape again. Had a hole in a glove, a small tear in a pair of fleece leggings where I caught them on a bike pedal, and one of the pockets had come adrift from my favourite onesie.

Decided against chancing my arm on the Canon scanner with the lightbox. It went for £51 plus carriage, which is actually quite cheap for one of those looking at past listings, but it was the size and heft of the thing that put me off having a go in the end. It's a nearly 5kg lump and has a quite large footprint. I think I'd be better off with a more compact and lightweight scanner that only does documents and photos, as I can then work from the comfort and convenience of the dining room table.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon, and I has a hungry.


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> Decided against chancing my arm on the Canon scanner with the lightbox. It went for £51 plus carriage, which is actually quite cheap for one of those looking at past listings, but it was the size and heft of the thing that put me off having a go in the end. It's a nearly 5kg lump and has a quite large footprint. I think I'd be better off with a more compact and lightweight scanner that only does documents and photos, as I can then work from the comfort and convenience of the dining room table.



I agree that you will need space around the scanner. 

How easy is it to name and file the documents and photos?


----------



## Illaveago (30 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I haven't got a garage but the shed, a lot in there belongs to our youngest but even so it would take some clearing.



I have got a lot of stuff . Some of it they could take to the auctions . My watches have increased in value . My Dinky and Scalextric cars would make a bit and so would my trains . If I had a say in it I would point out what was valuable .


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2022)

Only another seven minutes of captivity left in 2022.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2022)

Had a lovely luncheon of a turkey, cranberry sauce and mayo sandwich, a nibble of some truffle-infused cheese, plus an apple, a clementine and two 

Last night's notes have been typed up. I've put them in a table in chronological order so that it's easy to add in new information as and when I get it. Need to tackle the next batch of magazines, so will see what those turn up. And then the holes will be much more apparent.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> I agree that you will need space around the scanner.
> 
> How easy is it to name and file the documents and photos?



I've developed my own naming system for scanned stuff over the years so I guess I don't think about it that much any more. Images are named according to the driver, year and the number of images already in existence, while documents are named according to publication, date and then the scan number.

For example a picture might be saved as paul_1991_25.jpg and a document might be saved as sc_aug84_01 where sc stands for Short Circuit magazine. If I was scanning from Motoring News, I'd use the prefix mn, and asport for Autosport along with the publication date, as those are a weekly. Motor Sport or Prix Editions get a similar treatment to Short Circuit as they are also monthlies.

Race programmes get done with each page as an individual file, before then being stitched together in a pdf and named according to circuit and date.


----------



## postman (30 Dec 2022)

dave r said:


> I was thinking about this the other day, I was looking at the amount of stuff we've accumulated and thinking that if our sons had to clear this place it would be a nightmare.


Mrs P and me will shift a load of stuff when we retire again in a few years.It is the Northumberland coast for us,to see out our final days.we both thought it would save the kids so much trouble if we dumped stuff ourselves.


----------



## postman (30 Dec 2022)

This chromebook is lovely,but scrolling on a pad is difficult.Just a twitch of a finger and off the page goes.so i am going to see about getting a mouse to stop the jumping and give me more control.I have noticed two things already one my eyes are not as tired secondly i still kant spell.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2022)

While I've been at work, a roll of bubblewrap was delivered. 
I've asked MrsPete to pop it in the corner 😏


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> I watched Mayflies with Martin Compston .



A very lazy afternoon spent watching mayflies on I player .

Very good and worth watching and loads of questions


----------



## oldwheels (30 Dec 2022)

In common with a lot of people I have got far too much stuff I do not need anymore. I don't really want to dump any of it but I could do with a car boot sale and sell a lot of it. Mean? Me?
On line sales are not really handy as transport from an island gets complicated and expensive as well as prospective buyers not being able to see things in the flesh so to speak.
OTOH if I get rid of it I will need it pretty soon after and need to get replacements.
I did give away a lot of bike related stuff and one bike which was not worth much due to surface rust but still sound.
My old Flying Scot I also gave to an enthusiast who restores them. Still got three folders and a GTech ebike and a decrepit Raleigh shopper.
.The trike stays of course even if no eassist.
Hundreds of assorted books many which belonged to my late wife.


----------



## Speicher (30 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> A very lazy afternoon spent watching mayflies on I player .
> 
> Very good and worth watching and loads of questions



What channel was it on?


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2022)

Speicher said:


> What channel was it on?



Mayflies BBC 1 Tuesday and Wednesday at 9pm


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Dec 2022)

Steak and kidney pudding with chips and beans and a beer coming up about 7pm.


----------



## tyred (30 Dec 2022)

Been trying to fix my parents broadband. Ridiculously noisy line when using the landline phone and sure enough a fault showed up when they ran a line check.

Engineer will be out next Friday to investigate! What wonderful service.  Good job it's not a business line.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2022)

I indulged myself with a nice girly pamper session. Now sat by the fire with a  and a couple of Lindor.


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2022)

Gravity Aided said:


> Nissan?



the auto key FOBs are for a 2014 Keep Cherokee Limited, 2.4L 4 cyl, auto trans, aka (KL)


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2022)

fwiw - CVS takes the most horrendous passport photos


----------



## rockyroller (30 Dec 2022)

bunch-o-chores done, now Wifey is harassing me to get out on a bike!

58F degrees!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2022)

Quick check on 2 bikes in the garage and they are both ready for some early ish miles
Quick look at the weather forecast and i should get out for a few miles tomorrow am


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Dec 2022)

I managed to find one place that sold ice cream in Skegvegas at 17:00 today. I could have any flavour I wanted as long as it was chocolate 🍦


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2022)

Lovely supper of cold sliced steak, roasties rejuved in the deep fat fryer, buttered asparagus and braised red cabbage.  

The girls shared a chunk of pork loin steak between them.


----------



## Jenkins (30 Dec 2022)

What a miserable, wet & grotty day it's been in Suffolkshire. I seem to have spent most of the day faffing around the house with a bit of cleaning, ironing, drinking coffee and eating chocolate biscuits.


----------



## simongt (30 Dec 2022)

Just back from Crimbo in Dundee. Loaded up with Scotch pies; savory & sweet, bridies, cheese bannocks, stotties & black bun. Oh and two bags of sponge offcuts from the bakery that makes loads of celebration cakes, so it sells bags of the offcuts at £1.50 a kilo bag; result - !


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Dec 2022)

I'm drinking an ice-cold glass of water.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2022)

I am furkling about with the Short Circuit magazines again. 1985 this time.


----------



## classic33 (30 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Weather forecast is good this week, and the temperatures won't drop below freezing.
> 
> Maybe I can do my Jan 1st "beat the sunrise" ride to Tübingen again? It's a tempting idea...


Well if you were to set off first thing tomorrow, you should have no problems.


----------



## Reynard (30 Dec 2022)

If anyone spots my May 1985 issue of Short Circuit, could they please let me know.

o/~ lookin' high and low, don't know where to go...o/~


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2022)

Enjoying the balmy 2C temps with a ham, horseradish and mustard sandwich, a salad, and some escalloped potatoes.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> bunch-o-chores done, now Wifey is harassing me to get out on a bike!
> 
> 58F degrees!



got out & back but lost the sun & a cpl degrees down to 50


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2022)

Mmmmm, now I know *why* I can't find the May 85 issue of SC.

It's because I don't actually have a copy.

Doh!

But I *do* have a  and a bakewell tart.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2022)

Anyways, it's time to toodle pipski. Don't worry about the kipper.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2022)

Good morning.

Online meeting later to talk about the possible bike tour, so I'm working out what questions to ask.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2022)

Morning looks like the rain has almost gone so time for me to go out for a ride 😉


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Online meeting later to talk about the possible bike tour, so I'm working out what questions to ask.



First question is who's going


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2022)

For the final time this year, I'm nearly up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> First question is who's going



In theory, Godfather of the Elder Son and I. To my surprise Elder, Middle, and Younger Son all want to come as well. 

This has caused some consternation as I don't have enough bikes for everyone so some serious bike building will have to take place in January.


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2022)

Morning.
It is dark and wet out . I have put all of our bins out .


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2022)

Shhh! Keep the noise down ! We have visitors .


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Dec 2022)

Slept well, decided it’s too wet and windy for a tree lined parkrun.


----------



## Hebe (31 Dec 2022)

I am having a distressingly unmundane time away from home supporting family with covid. Well some family with covid and one elderly unvaccinated parent who refuses to test, thus insisting between coughing episodes that they clearly don't have it and will we all stop accusing them of lying. I miss my bikes.


----------



## DCLane (31 Dec 2022)

Up, 34.5 miles to ride in order to hit 7,000 for the year.

And done: https://www.strava.com/activities/8315543244


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2022)

I was just looking at other threads and thinking about what prices we pay for our hobby. I am a bit of a skinflint! Most of my stuff is second hand and recycled. I sometimes look in cycling magazines and see all the adverts for really expensive stuff. Special wheels with less spokes for hundreds of pounds ! I would want them if given a quick spin to still be spinning an hour later at those prices . Special aero seat post which will only fit one bike . I doubt if any of those are kept in stock should you ever need one !


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2022)

Yesterday, on my travels, in Peterborough I think, I saw the registration plate S4NTA

🎅


----------



## oldwheels (31 Dec 2022)

Not looked outside yet but forecast for here is dry today with virtually no wind tho' cold at 1C.
A quick peek out looks ok so may try a run up the Moss Road and mebbe back by the cycle path through the caravan site.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> Shhh! Keep the noise down ! We have visitors .



Are you hiding?


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was just looking at other threads and thinking about what prices we pay for our hobby. I am a bit of a skinflint! Most of my stuff is second hand and recycled. I sometimes look in cycling magazines and see all the adverts for really expensive stuff. Special wheels with less spokes for hundreds of pounds ! I would want them if given a quick spin to still be spinning an hour later at those prices . Special aero seat post which will only fit one bike . I doubt if any of those are kept in stock should you ever need one !



And to think some of my customers get stroppy when a bike costs more than 100€...


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2022)

That was a windy ride 
Garden birds have been fed
First cuppa went down well


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2022)

Good morning all. Some good news - it's not raining at the moment. If it stays like this, I may have to get out and get some fresh air on the bike.


----------



## pawl (31 Dec 2022)

Illaveago said:


> I was just looking at other threads and thinking about what prices we pay for our hobby. I am a bit of a skinflint! Most of my stuff is second hand and recycled. I sometimes look in cycling magazines and see all the adverts for really expensive stuff. Special wheels with less spokes for hundreds of pounds ! I would want them if given a quick spin to still be spinning an hour later at those prices . Special aero seat post which will only fit one bike . I doubt if any of those are kept in stock should you ever need one !



It bugs me when they describe bikes costing around £1500 as entry level.The prices of some clothing are ridiculous


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Dec 2022)

I got two wooly hats for Christmas, one is a lovely knitted bobble hat with a fleece lining and a waterproof membrane ( according to the label ) It also states that it's a " Kevin " hat, which is a nice touch 😁


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2022)

Evri are delivering some tyres today


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Evri are delivering some tyres today



Probably...


----------



## woodbutchmaster (31 Dec 2022)

Happy New Year one and all from A mild (16c) and sunny SW France. i'm off for a " steel is real" bike ride


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Probably...



Just been delivered as good as they always are


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2022)

Sent application to passport agency. It nearly failed because they want a credit card number and credit cards aren't that common in Germany.

Now I had to send a friend's email so she can confirm Beautiful Daughter's identity. This friend is a former civil servant; she is intrigued by this and wonders how the UK government will be able to confirm _her _identity.


----------



## cookiemonster (31 Dec 2022)




----------



## cookiemonster (31 Dec 2022)




----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2022)

Pre lunchtime stroll completed


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2022)

Glub, glub, glub... Hello, is that Mr Noah? I'd like to see about a boat...

Yep, piddling with rain here chez Casa Reynard. Slept well, have had a quiet morning that mainly involved re-jigging the fridges in the kitchen and utility room, topping up the wood bins and dumping another 1.5kg net of tangerines into the fruit bowl.

Going to grab an early luncheon and mosey off to Tesco to see what's up for grabs on sticker. Plus the cats are cross because I've run out of ham and I am being mithered for ham. I shall have to rectify that just to save my eardrums. Madam Poppy can shout incredibly loudly when she puts her mind to it...


----------



## Jenkins (31 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Good morning all. *Some good news - it's not raining at the moment*. If it stays like this, I may have to get out and get some fresh air on the bike.


Well, that didn't last. Popped out to get some shopping about 45 minutes after posting that and it started to rain while I was in the shop. Hasn't stopped since and shows no sign of letting up for quite a while. 

Looks like an afternoon in front of the radio. Could someone put the kettle on please.


----------



## Speicher (31 Dec 2022)

Jenkins said:


> Well, that didn't last. Popped out to get some shopping about 45 minutes after posting that and it started to rain while I was in the shop. Hasn't stopped since and shows no sign of letting up for quite a while.
> 
> Looks like an afternoon in front of the radio. Could someone put the kettle on please.



No, it doesn't suit me!


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2022)

Passport office has sent a list of documents they need.

This includes our friend's EU passport. It would have helped if they'd told us about this requirement before we asked our friend to conform Beautiful Daughter's Identity. Then we could have checked that this friend _actually has a passport_.

If she doesn't the UKPA will get a copy of her ID card and like it.

Japanese passports are surlrisingly easier, although you have to visit the consulate when they are in Stuttgart.


----------



## Speicher (31 Dec 2022)

I have ordered some books on Bay of E. Read and Think in French, and Italian. The copies on Bay are half the price of the ones on Amazon, with free postage. 

Amazon give the option of seeing a few pages of the French one: You can scroll down to read the text in French with the important words translated beside it. 


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Think-French-Premium-FOREIGN-LANGUAGE/dp/1260474577/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2XU8EFTW58E5M&keywords=read+and+think+french&qid=1672495071&sprefix=read+and+think+french%2Caps%2C96&sr=8-1


I had decided not to buy any more books, but decided that these would be an exception as they would keep the Leetle Grey Cells working.

So far, so good. I was talking to a friend on the telephone this morning about the cruise she is going on for two weeks, starting next week. We were talking about languages and how the Portuguese (the ship calls at Madeira) do not like people talking to them in Spanish, and I said that in Portugal people prefer you to speak to them in French rather than Spanish. 

Also despite learning French, German and Spanish, I found Portuguese extremely difficult and gave up trying. She then went on to say that an elderly lady she knows has just started to learn Korean as she wanted a challenge, although she is unlikely to visit Korea. So far so good. But when I went on the the Amazon site and put "Read and Learn French" in the dialogue box, the first book that comes up was...... "Learn Korean". Is someone listening to my phone calls, or is that just a coincidence?


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2022)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 672818



wow, didn't see this until I did a quote/reply


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2022)

it's Saturday? yikes, good luck everybody!


----------



## Hebe (31 Dec 2022)

Waiting for the rain to ease so I can walk between covid households. If I had a Brompton I could have just put it in the car and brought it with me.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Dec 2022)

Hebe said:


> Waiting for the rain to ease so I can walk between covid households. If I had a Brompton I could have just put it in the car and brought it with me.



Sounds like you need to keep a Brommie in your car in case of emergencies. 😉


----------



## Grant Fondo (31 Dec 2022)

Watching 1 Million Years BC .... aah, the good old days


----------



## oldwheels (31 Dec 2022)

Sat for a bit this morning watching the daily bird commute ( ones with feathers) heading up Loch Etive before getting the trike out. 
Freezing cold but nice and dry with virtually no wind. I had long johns on under my normal cycling trousers and my legs were still cold and fingers getting numb.
Decided against the cycle path as lots of ice at the roadside so probably icy on the path and a couple of short steep bits I probably could not even walk up far less cycle.
Not a lot of snow on the hills but a bit on Ben Cruachan so stopped for a photo and another on the Moss Road.
Son caught up on his MB after an 18 mile training run and said the steep hill down to L. Etive was a bit dodgy with ice.


----------



## Hebe (31 Dec 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Sounds like you need to keep a Brommie in your car in case of emergencies. 😉



Funny, that's what I thought too Time to start saving...


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2022)

Now the family have returned home, with their cold*, we've just started on the second half of the Christmas cake.

*having shared it.


----------



## DCLane (31 Dec 2022)

SWMBO and myself started on the Christmas cake today. Given both sons have gone back to Lincoln/Nottingham


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> the auto key FOBs are for a 2014 Keep Cherokee Limited, 2.4L 4 cyl, auto trans, aka (KL)



I like the 'Panic' button.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2022)

DCLane said:


> SWMBO and myself started on the Christmas cake today. Given both sons have gone back to Lincoln/Nottingham



I made one for us, theres about a quarter of it left, family is visiting tomorrow so theres going to be a lot less left after they've been.


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2022)

Reynard said:


> If anyone spots my May 1985 issue of Short Circuit, could they please let me know.
> 
> o/~ lookin' high and low, don't know where to go...o/~



Almost Eurovision there.


----------



## mybike (31 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Online meeting later to talk about the possible bike tour, so I'm working out what questions to ask.



Planning beforehand? That ruins the fun!


----------



## fossyant (31 Dec 2022)

I believe we are having Chinese Take Away at friends tonight, so we've just picked some dishes ! Got some nice beers to take round


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Dec 2022)

I've just booked tickets to the Panto at the local War Memorial Hall ( Oh yes I have! )


----------



## fossyant (31 Dec 2022)

Our host is currently in A&E with her elderly neighbour. He's not been too well recently and had to cancel his 90th. Hopefully they can fix him up and get him home (heart trouble) as he's likely to be round at our friends tonight - he's a lovely man and is more like a grandad - we've even stayed at his home one New Year. Our friend is now desparate for alcohol !


----------



## Illaveago (31 Dec 2022)

Showers tomorrow , rain Tuesday, Wednesday , Thursday and Saturday . What's the bets that we will have a drought in the summer ?


----------



## Mike_P (31 Dec 2022)

Ordered a new kitchen waste bin from Amazon yesterday on free basic delivery by Thursday. Arrived this pm  Not so good was the tracking saying it had been handed to customer when in fact it was left on front door step without the bell being pressed


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2022)

How come chittybchitty bang bang never changes


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2022)

Middle Son was watching an american sitcom and I happened to see a few minutes. It was so bad I could feel my brain trying to hide.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> Planning beforehand? That ruins the fun!



I know there are many who think that, (I'm probably @HobbesOnTour's worst nightmare for a cycling partner) but I get stressed if I don't have an idea where I'm going to go.

Equally, I get to do the tour twice; once in the planning and once on the ride, so I get double the fun.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2022)

Currently sitting back listening to Brighton v Arsenal while indulging in a  and the last bakewell tart.

Excellent pickings in Tesco this afternoon. Regret having no freezer space as there was SO much chicken and SO many sausages. Although I did buy one pack of chicken breast for Mesdames Poppy & Lexi. Other than that, I came back with prawns, a tray of mini salmon mousses, smoked mackerel, a job lot of smoked salmon, a large platter of ham, sausage rolls, a job lot of onions, six punnets of cranberries, a tub of shredded smoked beetroot, two chocolate chip brioches and a job lot of nuts.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2022)

mybike said:


> Almost Eurovision there.



ZZ Top, actually... (Doubleback)


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> it's Saturday? yikes, good luck everybody!


Forget "It's Saturday", it's the last day!


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2022)

Fed the cats - late because of the football. I was sat there getting stared at.

Cheese & onion pasties are in the oven.


----------



## Tenkaykev (31 Dec 2022)

Last episode of " Slow Horses " watched, beer opened, Mrs Tenkaykev is finishing typing up her Dissertation proposal.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2022)

Under 4 hours until the Queensway estate puts on it yearly fire work display


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2022)

Right, that's a cheese & onion pastie ated, with a  on the side, and then the last of the cherries cleared up as well.

If I'm feeling peckish later, there's plenty of things to graze on.


----------



## rockyroller (31 Dec 2022)

how long before you all lose your minds? I'm hoping for a little nap right now


----------



## Hebe (31 Dec 2022)

I am considering a disco nap before videocalling Mr Hebe and Hebe Jr at midnight.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Under 4 hours until the Queensway estate puts on it yearly fire work display


Expecting similar from next door.

He's been out twice already to put things back upright.

Fire extinguishers and burns kit at the ready, just in case we get a repeat of last year.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2022)

rockyroller said:


> *how long before you all lose your minds?* I'm hoping for a little nap right now
> View attachment 672901
> 
> 
> View attachment 672902


Before, mine went AWOL years ago.


----------



## sheddy (31 Dec 2022)

Our Amazon Firestick keeps falling off the wi-fi


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2022)

sheddy said:


> Our Amazon Firestick keeps falling off the wi-fi


You pushed it home firmly?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Dec 2022)

It’s 2023 in the UK, judging by the amount of fireworks going off.


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2022)

Time for a  and MOTD


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Dec 2022)

Right. That's my mug of Ovaltine made ready to celebrate midnight..


----------



## Reynard (31 Dec 2022)

I've removed the godawful Speidel that came with my Christmas pressie watch and replaced it with a NOS stainless Milanese. That looks SO much better.


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Right. That's my mug of Ovaltine made ready to celebrate midnight..


You're on the hard stuff?


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2023)

Another year over,
A new one just begun.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2023)

Happy New Year everyone xxx


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2023)

PPFDOTM NR & Happy New Year folks


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

Will this year be a warm as last year?


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2023)

Should auld acquaintance be forgot
And never brought to mind?
Should auld acquaintance be forgot
And the days of auld lang syne?

For auld lang syne, my dear
For auld lang syne
We'll drink a cup of kindness yet
For the sake of auld lang syne


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> PPFDOTM NR & Happy New Year folks


PPFDOTY NR


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2023)

I ain't gonna be pinching anyone, but does anyone want a  and a Min Spy?


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2023)




----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> I ain't gonna be pinching anyone, but does anyone want a  and a Min Spy?


Thanks for the offer, I've my cuppa and peteXXX has the hard stuff, Ovaltine.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


>



https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/friday-night-music-is-endings-beginnings.289528/post-6886465


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-b3XTj5G_SA


----------



## Hebe (1 Jan 2023)

Happy New Year all.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2023)

I wonder if uncle Ernie will visit this month


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Jan 2023)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeYCyCaK_5k


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2023)

Time for the first  of 2023...


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> I wonder if uncle Ernie will visit this month



Have you run out of milk?


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2023)

Happy New Year to you all, I still have about 5 or so hours to go, getting a YouTube video ready.


----------



## Beebo (1 Jan 2023)

Sam Ryder was very good on the BBC1 new year show.


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2023)

A terrible start to the new year. I accidentally bit into a coffee cream.


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2023)

Time to visit the Land of Nod I think. 

I hope I have enough change for the bus driver.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2023)

Think I'm going to head off to Bedfordshire.

Nunnight one and all


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jan 2023)

Happy New Year fellow CCer's.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jan 2023)

Happy New Year fellow Januarians. I'm on my first tea of the year.


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2023)

All the best for 2023 everyone. A cold and sleety start up here in the frozen north


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> Have you run out of milk?



Not that one


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2023)

Morning our spare bed is not as comfortable as our own bed


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2023)

Tea is brewing
Looks dry outside in the darkness


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2023)

Morning.
Happy New Year everyone!
This year I will reach the age which looks the same upsidedown as it does the right way up !
Yes I will be 101 ! 

Not all of the above is true !


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2023)

Good morning and happy new year, et c.

I got walloped by a migraine yesterday afternoon which put paid to the early ride. I can't complain though as it's the first in several months and I probably needed a good rest more than a bike ride anyway; I barely even woke up for the fireworks.

Also instead of a ride I'm getting a morning with Beautiful Daughter so it's a win-win situation really...


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2023)

I stayed up until midnight +15, until Krakatoa had slowed its eruption, to keep Bonnie company. She wasn't over-worried by the ridiculous noise but I didn't know if she'd like being left in the dark all alone. 

🐶


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Before, mine went AWOL years ago.



We were wondering if you'd noticed.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2023)

We noticed that the celebrations locally that in other years have carried on till about 2am finished last night by 12.30 .

Sky is lighter and looks like a clear blue sky is coming along nicely looking out of the square window.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2023)

The Sun is up and we have blue sky here . There is a large bank of cloud further to the South.
The large lake which was covering our back lawn seems to have disappeared .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> I wonder if uncle Ernie will visit this month



He's lost my address !


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> He's lost my address !



He's used ours the last couple of months.
He won't have forgotten your address so don't panic pike


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> Right. That's my mug of Ovaltine made ready to celebrate midnight..



Wow.We are the Ovaltines little girls and boys


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2023)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Happy New Year fellow Januarians. I'm on my first tea of the year.



I’m off to make my my first coffee of the year.First of many


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2023)

Our granddaughter is making scrambled eggs for swmbo , keeping well out of the way


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jan 2023)

A guid New Year tae ane an' a'

The Tobermory fireworks and dance seem to have been a success again. 
Used to be place to meet old friends and have a good time.
Must have been a good time for some anyway as FB has pictures of all the items left in the hall.
I wonder if it was like a BBQ we once had at Luss Showground where there was a large bonfire. Morning after we went to clear the ground of debris and there were a surprising number of female undergarments left behind.


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2023)

I'm feeling well enough that I might venture out on the Brompton for a gentle perambulation this afternoon and see how my lungs are after the 'flu.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2023)

Good morning and Happy New Year to you all. The first coffee of 2023 has been consumed and it looks like a decent day out there. It may even stay dry enough for a bike ride this afternoon.


----------



## cookiemonster (1 Jan 2023)




----------



## gbb (1 Jan 2023)

2ndd attempt  

Leg of lamb in the oven, our daughter and her family, the Lambs, are coming over for dinner.

Lamb, i always think its a strange word .


----------



## Hebe (1 Jan 2023)

Morning! I went for a run somewhere I've never run before (over the Tamar Bridge and back). Have since had the first three coffees of 2023  

Covid relative 1 now well enough to visit covid relatives 2 and 3 so I should be able to head home tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2023)

Hebe said:


> Morning! I went for a run somewhere I've never run before (over the Tamar Bridge and back). Have since had the first three coffees of 2023
> 
> Covid relative 1 now well enough to visit covid relatives 2 and 3 so I should be able to head home tomorrow or Tuesday.



Your one ahead of me


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2023)

Yesterday I was a bit curious about how the gear train of a watch worked so I fished out my tin of broken watches . I found an old single jewel watch which was missing quite a few years but still had the mainspring and gear train to the hands . One end of the main spring housing is held by the winder and ratchet mechanism. The lower end of the mainspring has a small gear which engages a larger gear which then connects to the hands . By turning the mainspring by hand I had the hour and minute hands whizzing round . The watch doesn't have a sweeping second hand but they normally fit above the shaft for the hands and is driven by a gear above . If my watch that just has the minute hand working is the same gear layout then the gear train must be working ! I'm a bit confused!  There must be something not quite connected early in the train to prevent the main hands from working but still allowing the second hand to move .


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2023)

I was outside moving our cars to allow more ! Visitors to arrive !  As I was walking back in towards our house I felt an ice cold liquid hit me on my head . I wasn't sure if it was a water droplet or a direct hit from a Gull! There was a large flock soaring above . I went inside to ask my wife . A b*****d Gull scored a direct hit !


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> I was outside moving our cars to allow more ! Visitors to arrive !  As I was walking back in towards our house I felt an ice cold liquid hit me on my head . I wasn't sure if it was a water droplet or a direct hit from a Gull! There was a large flock soaring above . I went inside to ask my wife . A b*****d Gull scored a direct hit !



Sorry, shouldn’t have laughed  Is it not supposed to be lucky. Get a lottery ticket.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> We were wondering if you'd noticed.


It were the open door, marked Emergency Exit, that gave it away.

These ones I've been borrowing don't seem to last long.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> I was outside moving our cars to allow more ! Visitors to arrive !  As I was walking back in towards our house I felt an ice cold liquid hit me on my head . I wasn't sure if it was a water droplet or a direct hit from a Gull! There was a large flock soaring above . I went inside to ask my wife . A b*****d Gull scored a direct hit !


Technically it's neither liquid nor solid.

I concur with Mo though. Get a lottery ticket using as many of the numbers involved as possible. Time, date those sort of figures.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2023)

Second cuppa went down well


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> Second cuppa went down well



I’m onto my 4th!


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> It were the open door, marked Emergency Exit, that gave it away.
> 
> These ones I've been borrowing don't seem to last long.





It's the extra strain you put them under, I expect.


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2023)

I didn't wait until the afternoon. Thirteen slow miles completed but it's a start for the new year. Breathing wasn't too bad at all but now my ankle hurts and I somehow managed to pull something in my shoulder when I was putting the Brompton back in the boot. If I was a car, someone would probably send me to the scrapyard.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2023)

Been for first ride of year, 17 miles this morning. About to have another cup of green tea.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> I didn't wait until the afternoon. Thirteen slow miles completed but it's a start for the new year. Breathing wasn't too bad at all but now my ankle hurts and I somehow managed to pull something in my shoulder when I was putting the Brompton back in the boot. If I was a car, someone would probably send me to the scrapyard.



Nah they’d patch you up with newspaper and poly filler


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Jan 2023)

I am going to put my bike on the work stand and clean it I think.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2023)

First 3½ miles of the year walked.. 
Tomorrow I hope to get an hours ride in 👍


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m onto my 4th!



I couldn't go on a tea drinking session with you at that rate


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2023)

Tapas & strong black coffee for lunch..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2023)

The Aliens have arrived


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's the extra strain you put them under, I expect.


Possibly, but this newer stuff just doesn't seem to last as long before giving up.


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> I’m onto my 4th!



I’m on my third coffee


----------



## Magpies (1 Jan 2023)

Long morning walk on Lakenheath Fen. No cycle rides this year yet!


----------



## Magpies (1 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> I was outside moving our cars to allow more ! Visitors to arrive !  As I was walking back in towards our house I felt an ice cold liquid hit me on my head . I wasn't sure if it was a water droplet or a direct hit from a Gull! There was a large flock soaring above . I went inside to ask my wife . A b*****d Gull scored a direct hit !


Lucky you..... not!


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> It's the extra strain you put them under, I expect.



Whenever I feel under strain, this is where I head.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2023)

Time for my weekly shave


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2023)

https://colinprior.co.uk/products/scotland-wall-calendar-2023

You can click on the dots to see each month's picture.

I have just put up my present (one of them) from Me to Me, a beautiful calendar from Scotland.
Some time this week I will try to find the 2006 edition. Can anyone guess why?


----------



## Hebe (1 Jan 2023)

Today has rapidly gone downhill from a relatively promising start. Relatives with covid are unpredictable, that's all I have to say. However, just spotted an exercise bike upstairs. I wonder how far I could get on it


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2023)

Weather looks good for some early morning miles


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2023)

Must check later to see if the bins are being emptied tomorrow.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2023)

Not been that bad a day here chez Casa Reynard - bright and blustery for the most part, and dry, but it got progressively cloudier and chillier as the hours ticked by.

Did not sleep well, as my brain took a long time to switch off. That aside, I too had my first ride of the year - about an hour in the company of Max the MTB. Was lovely with the pretty brisk tailwind, but the headwind was absolute murder. Still lots of standing water around here, and the rain has washed a lot of gravel onto the roads. Which have also suffered a lot as a result of the recent cold snap. Max might be heavy and slow, but he really is the most comfortable and sure-footed bike to ride.

Had a lovely luncheon of a scotch egg, some crackers with cheese, an apple, a clementine and two  

The afternoon's been quiet, although I emptied the car of last night's non-fridgeables earlier and put them all away. Now sat by the fire messing around online and keeping an eye on an auction for a scanner that finishes shortly. I'm going to chance my arm on this one, I think. Fingers crossed...


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2023)

The heavens have just opened


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> Time for my weekly shave



Don’t you mean yearly?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> The heavens have just opened



They did!


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2023)

Turned out to be a a lovely but cold afternoon so went for a walk on the beach. Quite a few out and about and lots of random strangers wished me a happy new year  







Someone demonstrated their environmental credentials and concern for our planet by driving their Toyota hybrid up and down the beach despite the sign saying not to. I hope they got sand or salt water into somewhere it shouldn't be to give them a nice repair bill and maybe give them a hint not to drive on the beach in future. Or they get stuck and swamped by the tide and their picture in the local paper which is a common occurrence on the beaches around here.


----------



## Tenkaykev (1 Jan 2023)

Walked up the road to watch the 37th running of our local New Years Day 1/4 marathon. A friend who has completed every one was running, they give him a race number that matches the event number. The 40th event will coincide with him reaching 80 years of age 😎


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> Turned out to be a a lovely but cold afternoon so went for a walk on the beach. Quite a few out and about and lots of random strangers wished me a happy new year
> 
> View attachment 673027
> 
> ...



That's an absolutely fabby view @tyred


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> https://colinprior.co.uk/products/scotland-wall-calendar-2023
> 
> You can click on the dots to see each month's picture.
> 
> ...


It's cheaper than this years, the year being the same.


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> That's an absolutely fabby view @tyred



Thank you. One of my favourite beaches.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> Thank you. One of my favourite beaches.



Not surprised xxx


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> Not surprised xxx



From a different angle.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2023)

Well, it seems I'm now the owner of a Canon Lide 220 scanner.

Fingers crossed it will do the job. I have a horrendous backlog of stuff that wants adding to my archive, especially material that's in various publications which are now too rare to want to ruin by cutting them up.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Jan 2023)

Evening .
Most of our visitors have left . We almost had a full house . My 2 daughters and their families didn't turn up .
I fished out my wooden chest which contains my watches. I looked through them to see what I had . 2 skeleton watches a 60's Modina Extra and a 70's Zeon. Some of my other watches are Omega , Tissot , Bulova, Imperios , Hefik and P.Buhre.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2023)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> Evening .
> Most of our visitors have left . We almost had a full house . My 2 daughters and their families didn't turn up .
> I fished out my wooden chest which contains my watches. I looked through them to see what I had . 2 skeleton watches a 60's Modina Extra and a 70's Zeon. Some of my other watches are Omega , Tissot , Bulova, Imperios , Hefik and P.Buhre.



By way of contrast, I have a collection of "novelty" watches. Such as a Kitkat watch, Wallace and Gromit, and various ones as souvenirs from Railways I have visited. Not forgetting the Holzkern wooden watch.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> It's cheaper than this years, the year being the same.



Correct! Very cheap as I have kept it since then. I can put the old one, in a different room.


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2023)

More bits done this evening to add to the fettling bits done earlier;

- Restaurant booked for Sunday in Manchester before SWMBO and myself go see The Lion King
- Restaurant booked for later this month after son no. 1's graduation in Lincoln
- Fast-track booked for both trips in April & July plus for SWMBO's February trip. I dislike paying for this but Leeds Bradford Airport's security process is abysmal.
- Car hire excess done.
- Claim form for old money done for the Bank of England. It's only a bit of ancient cash but might as well do it.
- Some jiggery-pokery with savings accounts that are maturing. SWMBO seems to have a pile of cash I don't have 
- Private pension check through paperwork for me =  & "anyone want to buy a bike?" 
- Note to the buyer who sent me a cheque for £20 after I'd refunded them for a wheel I didn't realise was damaged


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2023)

Drinking Adnams Broadside


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> Claim form for old money done for the Bank of England. It's only a bit of ancient cash but might as well do it.



You can do this at post office if you take a card for a bank account.


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2023)

Ming the Merciless said:


> You can do this at post office if you take a card for a bank account.



The note's too old for the Post Office unfortunately.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> The note's too old for the Post Office unfortunately.


How old?


----------



## pawl (1 Jan 2023)

Update on coffee consumption I am now up to five


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2023)

@classic33 - it's one of the George Stephenson ones between 1993 and 2003. My alternative appears to be to stick it on eBay.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jan 2023)

Another nice day so out for another trike run before New Year dinner with family.
Not much traffic around so pretty relaxed. Even stopped for a chat with somebody interested in my mode of transport.
Tomorrow looks not bad weather so may try up Loch Etive but then have to face Queen’s Brae on the way back. Not really fit enough after a long lay off with the recent bad weather.


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> Turned out to be a a lovely but cold afternoon so went for a walk on the beach. Quite a few out and about and lots of random strangers wished me a happy new year
> 
> View attachment 673027
> 
> ...



Cars stuck on beaches seem to be common in the Utter Hebs as well. Luskentyre beach is a favourite.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> The note's too old for the Post Office unfortunately.



Really they are still accepting old fivers and twenties


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> @classic33 - it's one of the George Stephenson ones between 1993 and 2003. My alternative appears to be to stick it on eBay.


I've a few of those £5 notes.


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2023)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Really they are still accepting old fivers and twenties


The George Stephenson one is too old for the Post Office: https://www.bankofengland.co.uk/banknotes/exchanging-old-banknotes



classic33 said:


> I've a few of those £5 notes.


A note collector would possibly be interested, hence eBay. I tend to collect coins rather than notes. All part of my 'alternative pension fund' stuff.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2023)

Judging by the sounds about hour ago, somebody found some fireworks that they forgot about last night.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jan 2023)

Jenkins said:


> Judging by the sounds about hour ago, somebody found some fireworks that they forgot about last night.



Or they overslept


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> The George Stephenson one is too old for the Post Office: https://www.bankofengland.co.uk/banknotes/exchanging-old-banknotes
> 
> 
> A note collector would possibly be interested, hence eBay. I tend to collect coins rather than notes. All part of my 'alternative pension fund' stuff.


Have you tried paying into a bank account?


----------



## DCLane (1 Jan 2023)

@classic33 - yes, not accepted as too old. The form's done and will be posted Tuesday.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2023)

The wheelie bin's been put out for emptying as, from the East Suffolk Council website...


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2023)

Lovely supper of king prawns, sliced avocado, coleslaw, the last three roasties lurking in the fridge, some bread & butter and mayonnaise and mango chutney as condiments. 

The girls had the last of their pork loin thingy. Madam Lexi also had a prawn. Well, they do have to be checked to see whether they're suitable for Human consumption, of course...


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> By way of contrast, I have a collection of "novelty" watches. Such as a Kitkat watch, Wallace and Gromit, and various ones as souvenirs from Railways I have visited. Not forgetting the Holzkern wooden watch.



Aaaargh, which I'd remembered you liked novelty watches. There was an "After Eight" one up for grabs on the 'bay about a fortnight ago...


----------



## mistyoptic (1 Jan 2023)

Jenkins said:


> The wheelie bin's been put out for emptying as, from the East Suffolk Council website...
> View attachment 673041


He’s been promoted. I remember when it used to be Private Bin


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2023)

I've got a couple of bonkers 1970s Japanese automatics, plus two Tissots, an Omega*, a Kelek, a Girrard Perregaux, a Stowa and a Universal Geneve. As well as the Gradus that started me off on this mad malarkey in the first place... 

* this is the cheapest of my watches, as I picked it up for 50p on a jumble sale about ten years ago. Most of the others were acquired for the price of a takeaway.


----------



## Speicher (1 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> Aaaargh, which I'd remembered you liked novelty watches. There was an "After Eight" one up for grabs on the 'bay about a fortnight ago...



Oh dear! not to worry, but if there are any more, and you remember, let me know. I do sometimes search for "chocolate" watches.


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> Oh dear! not to worry, but if there are any more, and you remember, let me know. I do sometimes search for "chocolate" watches.



Will do xxx


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2023)

oldwheels said:


> Cars stuck on beaches seem to be common in the Utter Hebs as well. Luskentyre beach is a favourite.



I don't understand why people don't learn.


----------



## gbb (1 Jan 2023)

Unlike last nights one hour meltdown at bedtime, our 2 yo grandaughter who is staying with us for a week or so, went to bed like a goodun. 
 Id forgotten what it was like dealing with "chillblains' having a tantrum, meltdown, sobbing fit.


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2023)

Time to visit the Land of Nod. The coachman is preparing the horses.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> Time to visit the Land of Nod. The coachman is preparing the horses.


You're off early tonight, long trip ahead!


----------



## Reynard (1 Jan 2023)

I'm watching MOTD and nibbling on curry-coated peanuts.

The nuts aren't actually that nice. The crispy coating is all heat and no flavour.


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> Aaaargh, which I'd remembered you liked novelty watches. There was an "After Eight" one up for grabs on the 'bay about a fortnight ago...


While more unusual than a novelty, I have got what may have been a promotional watch from Korean Air (I think) which has two dials on the face so it can be set to show local and home times for travellers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Jan 2023)

I made the first homemade pizza of the New Year.
Still waiting on my Citizen Eco-Drive watch(also the cost of a takeaway) to ship,
so I can replace my old stainless steel Caravelle New-York with its titanium presence.
Needs a bit of a clean-up


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2023)

Jenkins said:


> While more unusual than a novelty, I have got what may have been a promotional watch from Korean Air (I think) which has two dials on the face so it can be set to show local and home times for travellers.



Two-time watches are actually a "thing" - quite clever really, they tend to squeeze two movements into the case. Some of the older ones are actually quite desirable.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2023)

Gravity Aided said:


> I made the first homemade pizza of the New Year.
> Still waiting on my Citizen Eco-Drive watch(also the cost of a takeaway) to ship,
> so I can replace my old stainless steel Caravelle New-York with its titanium presence.
> Needs a bit of a clean-up



I quite fancy an eco-drive, but they seem to be going for silly money here at the moment.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2023)

Oh, and speaking of promotional watches, I have a Rothmans Williams watch that I bought in the duty free shop on board the Reine Astrid while sailing from Oostende to Ramsgate. Was about '95-ish iirc...


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> Oh, and speaking of promotional watches, I have a Rothmans Williams watch that I bought in the duty free shop on board the* Reine Astrid while sailing from Oostende to Ramsgate. Was about '95-ish iirc...*








Only on that route from 94 to 97, so close.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 673050
> 
> Only on that route from 94 to 97, so close.



She sailed Dover-Oostende and Ramsgate-Oostende for the best part of a decade and a half, because she was on loan to the Belgian government (Stena Nautica) prior to being purchased in the early/mid 1980s. That's her in the old Regie voor Maritiem Transport colours of the time. She then briefly sailed in Townsend Thoresen livery, and then plain blue & white before the final Oostende Lines iteration. The flirtation with Ramsgate was brief, and then shortly after, all the remaining ships* (Reine Astrid, Prins Albert, Princesse Marie-Christine and the virtually new Prins Filip) were sold and replaced with the seacats Rapide and Diamant for the last hurrah of the ferry service.

* The other belgian government car ferries were the Prinses Maria-Esmeralda and the Prince Laurent. My uncle (mum's brother) served as a purser on pretty well much all of these ships. And on many of their predecessors as well.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2023)

I think she's probably been scrapped now, but she was a fairly lively ride. You definitely wanted to find space forward of midships, as she tended to be tail-happy in all but the calmest of seas. The Reine Astrid was actually the smallest and slowest ferry in the fleet, but I do have very fond memories of the old girl. She was bought primarily for her excellent freight capacity.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2023)

Right, time I went to the Land of Nod via the intermediate stations of Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jan 2023)

Ming the Merciless said:


> It’s 2023 in the UK, judging by the amount of fireworks going off.



congratulations, we made it as well.took a while, but we got there. opted for no TV all evening. it was different


----------



## craigwend (2 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> Right, time I went to the Land of Nod via the intermediate stations of Wooden Hill and Hot Bath.
> 
> Nunnight one and all xxx



Bit of a ride that... Land of Nod is the name of a hamlet in the East Riding of Yorkshire, England. It is located at the far end of a two-mile-long (3.2 km) road, which joins the A614 road at Holme-on-Spalding-Moor (53.8185°N 0.7215°W).[11]


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2023)

Time for a ride me thinks


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jan 2023)

Good morning. The small person has yet to wake up so I'm drinking a cup of tea in the quiet.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2023)

I'm not certain if it's bed stripping day, today. I'll have to go and ask.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a ride me thinks



Minus 3 here so just a walk for me.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jan 2023)

Out on the bike today, along the coast today methinks.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2023)

No, it's not.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. The small person has yet to wake up so I'm drinking a cup of tea in the quiet.



I have been pounced upon. Toast and marmite has been consumed. 

Time for a game of Uno Flip.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2023)

Morning.
Georgie came in for his breakfast a little while ago . He has been staying out of the way as there is a Wow wow staying here . He's seen it but prefers to stay away . Yesterday I went up the garden with Georgie, he kept brushing up against me so I would give him a cuddle . You could see he was frustrated as he decided to attack any bit of would by clawing it . He even had a go at some branches that we had cut down . 
This morning after Georgie had had some food we had a quick game of chase with his toy mouse followed by a game of football . He then went on to do some chairleg dancing ! It's a bit like pole dancing but involves 4 legs. I wonder if it's where they got the idea for pole dancing from ?


----------



## Hebe (2 Jan 2023)

Morning. I’d like a better day today please. At least the weather forecast is much improved today.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Jan 2023)

I decided to have breakfast in bed before getting ready to go out.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2023)

Forecast is to be probably dry until about noon but less cold and not much wind.
Yesterday was not too bad as my fingers did not suffer and today looks ok for a trike run.
Off for breakfast now.


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2023)

Some frost here but has the promise of being a nice day.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2023)

My laundry is in the tumble dryer and I'm considering whether to vacuum the car. I went over to the Norfolk coast yesterday and various bits of sand, sandwich, and general muck seem to have accumulated rather swiftly.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Minus 3 here so just a walk for me.



It didn't feel too much warmer here but according to my phone it said 4 degrees.
Nice 30 miles on very quiet roads .
First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed
Awaiting our shopping delivery and then the day can start


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2023)

Shorter dog walk done as I'm out for a pedal later this morning whilst dropping granddaughter at football training on t'other side of town.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2023)

Morning all. Unlike @PeteXXX it is bed stripping day here at Jenkins towers, once I've finally got out of it that is. As much as I like sitting in bed, drinking coffee & catching up with the world, it does involve a bit of bad language as I try to straighten out my legs from their crossed position.

Calendar chat yesterday reminded me that I need to check the sales to see what I can pick up cheap. Nothing special, just one for the kitchen where I can note down the family birthdays, gig dates & significant race meetings to go to.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Jan 2023)

Outside temperature has crept to +1 so yesterdays predicted high of 7 looks pretty unlikely and today's prediction of 5 equally questionable. Decision time of whether to put the ebikes battery on charge or get the Berry Zero solution water bottle out of the freezer (for use when on the road bike) came down in favour of the former.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jan 2023)

what day is it? what year is it? where do I work?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2023)

Shopping delivery been and gone
Now time to strip ..................
......................
......................




The Christmas tree and decorations


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2023)

Be careful with your baubles @biggs682


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Jan 2023)

By putting my sock reconciliation skills into practice, I've successfully reunited a separated pair. One had left my hand over-energetically some time ago and had landed outside the laundry basket. I'm washing whites now.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2023)

Video cassettes are not easy to dispose of. When looking for a particular Dvd on BayE, I saw that people were selling Video tapes.

I was given a large quantity of Star Trek videos many years ago. Sadly my video player (remember those) has jammed with a tape in it. 

Do I try to get it repaired and watch the tapes, always provided there are enough inputs in the back of the television?

Or give away the tapes? There is a local Farcebook page, but it seems that if you offer the item, it should go to the first person who asks, which is odd in some ways.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2023)

Tree and Dec's down and stashed in the overflow bike frame are of the loft . 
Baubles are safe and secure thanks @Speicher for your concern.
Excess tinsel and other debris all hoovered up .
Second cuppa going down well as I type this, next job is to decant the washing out of the washing machine unless swmbo gets there first


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2023)

I will be taking down the decorations over the next few days. Does anyone want to help or are you all very busy?


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> I will be taking down the decorations over the next few days. Does anyone want to help or are you all very busy?



Sorry but back to work for me tomorrow


----------



## postman (2 Jan 2023)

Cleaning done here in Lancashire, now having a brew.Back home tomorrow, our decorations can wait till Wednesday.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2023)

rockyroller said:


> what day is it? what year is it? where do I work?


All will be revealed, when it's time.


----------



## Hebe (2 Jan 2023)

Relatives all checked for well-being, their covid tests are still positive but fading nicely. I've done a bit of shopping for them, and shot a roll of medium format film in the pinhole camera for me. As you can probably deduct, it is very sunny here today.


----------



## Speicher (2 Jan 2023)

Some of my decorations will be removing their hats, and flying off shortly.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> Video cassettes are not easy to dispose of. When looking for a particular Dvd on BayE, I saw that people were selling Video tapes.
> 
> I was given a large quantity of Star Trek videos many years ago. Sadly my video player (remember those) has jammed with a tape in it.
> 
> ...



On farcebook marketplace, I don't just offer a thingie to the first person to ask. If it's a popular thingie with several responses, I offer it in a graded fashion. A polite request is first. "I'll ave it" is last


----------



## mybike (2 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Will this year be a warm as last year?



Warm?


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2023)

@Speicher - aren't you trying to de-clutter? If so, and if you've not watched them for years, I'd suggest offer them out. You state how you will decide, it doesn't have to be 'first to respond'.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2023)

Bright, blustery and chilly here chez Casa Reynard.

Did not sleep well - thaaaaaank you hot flushes. Pissed off as not had one of those for a while. Anyways, I've spent the morning hauling, splitting and stacking firewood. Now going to have a quick luncheon and meet a friend for a walk with her dogs.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jan 2023)

On my way back to Freiburg. Train 1


----------



## mybike (2 Jan 2023)

Bottom of the garden is a bit puddly, but not do deep as to make it worthwhile to get the pump out/


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2023)

mybike said:


> Warm?


You remember, that brief period when people were complaining it were warm.
Don't you?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 673102
> 
> On my way back to Freiburg. Train 1


Bags on seats, I hope it has a ticket.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jan 2023)

Train #3 (Train 2 had no Wireless connection)

Weather getting worse as we get closer to Freiburg.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Bags on seats, I hope it has a ticket.



I wouldn't do that normally; they're there to discourage the maskless from sitting too close, especially as several passengers were snuffling and coughing extravagantly.

I was careful to keep the muddy side off the seat.


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jan 2023)

Went up Loch Creran this morning. 
Sunny but the road is shaded by trees and the adjacent hills so -2C. Road was gritted but a few icy bits tho' nothing serious. Only others there were about a dozen cars and vans with climbers all parked together in the only space near the hill track. 
Eight scuba divers cars parked in another part. No moving traffic. 
Do not think a dive in L. Creran would be very interesting but probably a bit cold even with dry suits.
Road a bit dodgy on L. Etive due to low bright sunshine so did not go there as originally intended.


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jan 2023)

rockyroller said:


> what day is it? what year is it? where do I work?



93 yr old Mom just called me: "what day is it? are banks open? is the library open? I can't get anyone on the telephone"

told her it's an "observed holiday" for her bank & library, but grocery stores & pharmacy are open. she was disappointed, but has a new plan for her day!


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> I will be taking down the decorations over the next few days. Does anyone want to help or are you all very busy?


um, nope


----------



## rockyroller (2 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 673102
> 
> On my way back to Freiburg. Train 1



that is some serious looking bag. does it go on the bike?


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jan 2023)

rockyroller said:


> that is some serious looking bag. does it go on the bike?



Yes. It's an Ortlieb Classic Waterproof. Great bags and do exactly what they say on the tin.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jan 2023)

Made it back. Then had to go out and get the shopping and some deliveries collected.

In contrast to the Stuttgart it was raining in the "German Tuscany". Humpf.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2023)

Why can't customer service teams have people from the country they are serving ( sorry if this sounds racist but not meant to be ) 
Spent nearly an hour trying to get a new SIM card from Vodafone it was painful


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2023)

Had a lovely luncheon of a chunk of melton mowbray pork pie, then two slices of wholemeal toast, one with smoked salmon with a squeeze of lemon, and one with brie infused with truffle, plus an apple, a tangerine and two  

Then was off to the local nature reserve and community orchard for a walk with a friend and her two dogs. Was cold and slightly blustery out there, but clear and sunny, and it was a pleasure to be out.

Have had to wait for a  because I've just spent the last half hour or so incaPUSSitated in an armchair by a purry, snuggly tortie. Actually, she was sharing my onesie... These moments with Madam Poppy are just so special.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> Why can't customer service teams have people from the country they are serving ( sorry if this sounds racist but not meant to be )
> Spent nearly an hour trying to get a new SIM card from Vodafone it was painful



Try 'three'!!! Unbelievably awful.


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> Why can't customer service teams have people from the country they are serving ( sorry if this sounds racist but not meant to be )
> Spent nearly an hour trying to get a new SIM card from Vodafone it was painful



Maybe it's because we aren't an English speaking country, but our customer service teams are generally within the country.

Alas, this doesn't make interactions with them any easier.


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2023)

Do they actually eliminate contestants on Pointless ?


----------



## Hebe (2 Jan 2023)

I might be going home tomorrow


----------



## Illaveago (2 Jan 2023)

I took advantage of the sunny dry weather and went out for my first cycle ride of the year. It was still a bit cold so I wrapped up and set off for my usual ride . There is an awful lot of water about . Our garden and the grassy area in front of our house are squelchy but I discovered that some of the lanes are very wet . One of the roads that I usually use had large puddles either side which almost met in the middle . When I arrived at Reybridge there was a Road Closed sign . The river had burst it's banks and was flowing across the road on one side , luckily there is a raised platform for pedestrians which I used to get across. There was only one other section of road which had large puddles on but wasn't too bad . I discovered that the road from Bowden Hill to Lacock was also closed to traffic due to flooding so I went back by the route I used, apart from a deviation to Notton . It's easier to cross the A 350 at the traffic lights at Lacock. I did 12 miles.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> Try 'three'!!! Unbelievably awful.



As are Virgin... I couldn't even get past their bot to speak to a human when they axed their PAYG service last year, and I was left hanging in the queue for hours. Was so cross I jacked it in, gave up the phone number I'd had for 20 years, didn't bother with a refund for the credit left on the account and got a Tesco sim instead.

At least with Tesco there's a mobile shop in store, so if I've a problem, I can actually go and talk to someone face-to-face.


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2023)

The frost is back and the pavements are all ice again.


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2023)

Right, it's almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2023)

Sausages, chips & beans for dinner tonight 👌


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2023)

Steak and kidney pie and chips for me with a bottle of Guinness. Healthy eating starts tomorrow....

I tried to put up my new calendar but my Bluetac is no longer sticky. I put it on the radiator which will usually revive it with a bit of kneading.


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2023)

I'm trying to decide which album to put on.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> Try 'three'!!! Unbelievably awful.



Vodafone were a joke when i moved to Virgin about 20 years ago , but today was really shocking , i eventually managed to get hold of a member of staff at our local vodafone shop and he said he might be able to sort the issue out if i went into shop with the account holders id and there Power Of Attorney paperwork


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2023)

Picked up a basic calendar while in town this aftrenoon and transferred the family birthdays over, but got to December and had a nagging feeling I'd missed one. I checked back and sure enough, one of my step nieces was missing and I couldn't see her details on last years calendar either. It got to the stage where I was just about to contact my step brother when I found her name in small print squeezed in where there was a clash of music/racing events in April last year. Shows what my priorities are


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> I'm trying to decide which album to put on.









👌


----------



## Reynard (2 Jan 2023)

Lovely supper of cold salmon (a portion of the St Clements half-side I picked up on YS last week*), triple-cooked chips and braised red cabbage, with half a ripe mango for afters.

* would definitely buy this again if they do it next Xmas, it's very nice. The orange, lemon and chilli are more subtle than expected, but the combo works. Wouldn't buy it at the full whack of £10, but if it were on a good offer, not necessarily yellow sticker, I'd definitely bite.


----------



## Jenkins (2 Jan 2023)

As it was a nice and sunny day it looked like a large proportion of the local population had headed to Felixstowe seafront for a walk on the prom earlier today. Cafes & pubs with outside seating in the sun were doing a roaring trade, even if the customers were wrapped up well against a cold breeze, while there were queues outside the chippies at just gone midday. 

Even the pay & display car parks were 3/4 full!


----------



## tyred (2 Jan 2023)

I've been listening to some Dylan. 

I think I might consider an early night as my ticket-of-leave has been cancelled and I am back in gaol work tomorrow.


----------



## cookiemonster (2 Jan 2023)




----------



## cookiemonster (2 Jan 2023)




----------



## slowmotion (3 Jan 2023)

I rediscovered that 555 timer chips are absolute crap for timing circuits ( except for bathroom extractor fans ).


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Jan 2023)

I went to the pharmacists and got a omicron covid shot after work, so now I have started a new covid vaccination card, as American ones only have space for four shots.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2023)

It's late and I should really be in bed instead of scrolling through listings on the 'bay.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2023)

Good morning.

Back to work today. Tea ready and toast cooling ready to eat.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2023)

Morning.
It is a good job that I went out for a ride yesterday as it is raining!  I might make use of the rain by washing my car. It needs to be clean as we will be going to a funeral soon .


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2023)

Morning dark here pretty sure it's not raining though
Kettle is boiling


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2023)

First cuppa going down well
Road out of town sounds busy today


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2023)

☔


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2023)

My porridge, this morning, was very thin & runny. 
More like a Dickensian gruel to be honest..


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> My porridge, this morning, was very thin & runny.
> More like a Dickensian gruel to be honest..



Did you ask for more ?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> ☔



Still dry here at mo 



PeteXXX said:


> My porridge, this morning, was very thin & runny.
> More like a Dickensian gruel to be honest..



Gruel for breakfast yummy


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2023)

Out for our walk soon 🐶 ☔ 

I love the smell of wet dog in the morning...


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2023)

Just started to rain lightly here 
Garden birds have been fed too dark to see who's first down for food.


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2023)

I did my 4 mile walk for the first time since before flu. Showered, dressed, porridge consumed and now ready for the first day's work of the new year.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2023)

@biggs682 you have Hamtun's rain, now. You can keep it if you want.. 👍


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> Still dry here at mo
> 
> 
> 
> Gruel for breakfast yummy



You will both have to form an orderly queue.
And No! You can't have more !


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2023)

Hedgehog news .
I had to top up the food bowl yesterday . For once the hotel was dry . We have had days of rain and everywhere is soaking . I think the Hedgehog is popping out of the hotel now and then for a wander and food . I haven't looked inside for several days as I don't want to disturb it . It's nice to think that it likes it's new home .


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2023)

I was also brave enough to step on the scales this morning and after a few weeks of very little exercise and over-consumption I have only gained about a pound.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Jan 2023)

Not looked outside recently but before breakfast it was still dark. I suspect not very nice tho'.
Dilemma is what to do today.
Too early for food shopping and not good for triking according to the forecast.
Best day forecast is Friday when I have to be travelling by ferry.
Sod's Law strikes again.


----------



## Hebe (3 Jan 2023)

About to collect all my belongings from the various rooms I've left them in, load the car, and head back to a house without covid. Hopefully I won't be bringing it with me. There's some serious self-care needed over the next few days.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2023)

It is very wet outside . I have just been out to top up the bird feeders and check the Hedgehog food . The Hedgehog hasn't eaten what I put down yesterday . Must be fast asleep . It was cold yesterday so it might have decided to stay in bed .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2023)

It was high light cloud with a pink tinge at dawn. It's now raw, wet and windy.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2023)

Second cuppa went down well
Just a gentle drizzle here


----------



## Speicher (3 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> It is very wet outside . I have just been out to top up the bird feeders and check the Hedgehog food . The Hedgehog hasn't eaten what I put down yesterday . Must be fast asleep . It was cold yesterday so it might have decided to stay in bed .



Could he or she could be asleep (or is it dormant?) for a long time, but not going into hibernation?


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2023)

My McAfee account has been frozen apparently and my computer is at risk. 

Interesting as I don't use any McAfee products!


----------



## Speicher (3 Jan 2023)

There is a new resident at Hundred Acre Wood, but I think he is a bit of nit.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jan 2023)

found my office yesterday. do I have to go back today?


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> I was also brave enough to step on the scales this morning and after a few weeks of very little exercise and over-consumption I have only gained about a pound.



but is it a *ROUND* pound?


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jan 2023)

cookiemonster said:


> View attachment 673223



lol just showed this to Wifey, who is a teacher & today is her 1st day back


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2023)

rockyroller said:


> but is it a *ROUND* pound?



Yes, I'd say it is around my middle!


----------



## DCLane (3 Jan 2023)

Postie's just been. He brought;

- An invitation to look round the new McArthy Stone retirement place. £230 a week 'service charge' and nearly £300k for a tiny 2-bed flat 
- A brochure for retirement coach holidays.
- An invitation to have a pension fund review. What pension fund? 

I'm not _that_ old!


----------



## mybike (3 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> You remember, that brief period when people were complaining it were warm.
> Don't you?



For a day or two. Then we had rain.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2023)

Phew...! Just in time.. Thank goodness I got to Tesco before they sold out!


----------



## pawl (3 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> Yes, I'd say it is around my middle!



I used to get frequent calls from Stana Stair Lifts Not had one for a long time.Think it may be because every time they rang I responded by saying how do you fit a lift in a bungalow


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 673237
> 
> 
> Phew...! Just in time.. Thank goodness I got to Tesco before they sold out!


You bought a couple of £5 ones I see.


----------



## Hebe (3 Jan 2023)

Found motorway services with the right combination of burger and coffee. This is making me far happier than I'd expected


----------



## mybike (3 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is a good job that I went out for a ride yesterday as it is raining!  I might make use of the rain by washing my car. It needs to be clean as we will be going to a funeral soon .



I thought about washing the car in the rain.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2023)

Wet, mild and very blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept well (yay!) and I do feel a bit more energized. Good job I moved all that firewood into the garage yesterday as everything outside is sopping wet. Today will be a day for indoor tasks methinks. I've done some gentle puttering about and also put a load of laundry on. It should be done soon, and I will hang it on the rack upstairs.

I have found what is purporting to be a Paul Warwick autograph for sale, but I am not entirely happy with it, so more investigation required, methinks; the signature is very sloppy compared to other examples I have seen / actually own. It is in a collection of other potentially interesting motor racing autographs, but I simply don't know enough about any of the others to know whether they are pukka or not, even if the asking price is fairly modest. I see some nerding happening in my immediate future.

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jan 2023)

One of our Australian relatives has just washed his car.


----------



## Illaveago (3 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 673237
> 
> 
> Phew...! Just in time.. Thank goodness I got to Tesco before they sold out!



Ooh ! Boxes of cycle helmets .


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2023)

Nearly time to go home. I'm considering the merits of a longer route involving a purchase of glue.


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> Yes, I'd say it is around my middle!



that's always my problem, because of my age, my weight may not be increasing as much as my shape is changing (for the worse)


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> Nearly time tgo go home. I'm considering the merits of a longer route involving a purchase of glue.



glue is good, buy 2. but don't forget where you put it!

this past year I accidently over bought some glue but now I can't find it


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jan 2023)

mybike said:


> I thought about washing the car in the rain.



I often use a rainy day to do the wheels on my car. I have a favorite bucket & long handled soft brush


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 673237
> 
> 
> Phew...! Just in time.. Thank goodness I got to Tesco before they sold out!



when I was a kid I cherished my seasonal hollow chocolate bunny. but also really enjoyed my grandmothers handmade baked treats covered in honey & colored sprinkles aka Struffoli (Honey Balls)


----------



## rockyroller (3 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> Postie's just been. He brought;
> 
> - An invitation to look round the new McArthy Stone retirement place. £230 a week 'service charge' and nearly £300k for a 2-bed flat
> - A brochure for retirement coach holidays.
> ...



my father in law passed away while they still lived in their home. my mother in law is using their savings & pension, etc to live very comfortably in a retirement home which looks a lot like a hotel. I love the indoor pool & giant hot tub. we'll never be able to afford all that, when our time comes. dear ole MIL never used the pools or gym. what a waste


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2023)

Warning: this tweet contains bollards.

View: https://twitter.com/WorldBollard/status/1610235871105622017


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2023)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Warning: this tweet contains bollards.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/WorldBollard/status/1610235871105622017




I'm guessing lots of driveways and drivers can't be trusted not to park on the pavement?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm guessing lots of driveways and drivers can't be trusted not to park on the pavement?



Yes, I assume so. There's a school entrance towards the end so I guess it's a mess during school runs.


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2023)




----------



## slow scot (3 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> One of our Australian relatives has just washed his car.
> View attachment 673264



This is wrong I think. Australian cars must have right hand drive, and bears can only get a driving licence in Queensland.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jan 2023)

slow scot said:


> This is wrong I think. Australian cars must have right hand drive, and bears can only get a driving licence in Queensland.



The Bottle Brush is in flower so I thought he must be in Australia.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jan 2023)

There are some casualties on the dining room table. One King has lost part of his crown, another King has been strangled with a pink scarf. A wheel has fallen off a railway engine.


----------



## Speicher (3 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> There are some casualties on the dining room table. One King has lost part of his crown, another King has been strangled with a pink scarf. A wheel has fallen off a railway engine.



Re-attaching the wheel could be tricky, bearing in mind quartering.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2023)

First working day of 2023 completed


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2023)

Had a lovely luncheon of a chunk of melton mowbray pork pie, two slices of wholemeal toast, one with thinly sliced steak* and one with truffle-infused brie, plus an apple, a clementine and two  

Then I retrieved the laundry and hung it out upstairs, groomed the cats (still finding the odd passenger, grrrrrr!), and did some more work on a piece of art I started the other day.

Now sat down with a  and watching the 6 o'clock news on BBC1.


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2023)

I can't hear the radio. I'm convinced that I my kitchen has the loudest extractor fan ever made.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2023)

Serious nerdiness going on here; cutting up some downloaded playing cards for a tabletop game.

I'm even listening to a D&D Podcast...


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> I can't hear the radio. I'm convinced that I my kitchen has the loudest extractor fan ever made.



Oh, it's your extractor fan is it? I was wondering.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> Nearly time to go home. I'm considering the merits of a longer route involving a purchase of glue.








At the post office. It occurs to me that this habit of leaving my bike unlocked outside shops may bite me one day if I try it somewhere more bike orientated. I tend to assume that being unusual and heavy, and also obviously very old means it will still be there when I get back.


----------



## Hebe (3 Jan 2023)

I was missed.


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, it's your extractor fan is it? I was wondering.



It sounds like a Fokker 50 getting revved up for take-off.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> Had a lovely luncheon of a chunk of melton mowbray pork pie, two slices of wholemeal toast, one with thinly sliced steak* and one with truffle-infused brie, plus an apple, a clementine and two
> 
> Then I retrieved the laundry and hung it out upstairs, groomed the cats (still finding the odd passenger, grrrrrr!), and did some more work on a piece of art I started the other day.
> 
> Now sat down with a  and watching the 6 o'clock news on BBC1.



I meant to add as an addendum re the steak that I'd definitely cough up the full whack for that piece of meat. It's the sort of thing you take the time to really enjoy as opposed to something that you just shovel down the hatch. Well worth the nearly £25 full price imho.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2023)

Hebe said:


> I was missed.
> View attachment 673330



Hello gorgeous!  

Chin tickles from Cuddle Aunt Reynard xxx


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2023)

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2023)

☔


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2023)

The nerdiness continues. Folded paper ready to be cut into cards.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Back to work today. Tea ready and toast cooling ready to eat.


You eat cold/Luke warm toast!


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2023)

Relatively short walk completed and empty tins and bottles put in the bottle bank.😇

Why are some people so lazy that they just dump bags of tins beside the containers instead of spending a bit of time putting them in the right place.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> You eat cold/Luke warm toast!



I do sirrah. What of it?


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jan 2023)

Chicken supreme on the way, luvly!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jan 2023)

More form completing done today


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> Relatively short walk completed and empty tins and bottles put in the bottle bank.😇
> 
> Why are some people so lazy that they just dump bags of tins beside the containers instead of spending a bit of time putting them in the right place.



Same reason that they dump their rubbish on the delivery entrance of our charity shop instead of taking it to the tip I suspect.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> I do sirrah. What of it?


You don't reheat before eating!

Is this cold toast a German custom?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> You don't reheat before eating!
> 
> Is this cold toast a German custom?



Not really, but German toast works well cold.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not really, but German toast works well cold.


I'll take your word on it, and stick to the warm/hot toast I eat.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jan 2023)

Cards completed.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Jan 2023)

Fitting a monitor to a mount I found the fixing bolts too short, the mount being thicker than normal so a rummage through a collection of small bolts found four brass ones of exactly the right size. 
Suspect they came out of some long forgotten electrical item proving it pays to disassemble items before disposing of them


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> Not really, but German toast works well cold.



I'd eat cold toast too. Give it a thick coating of butter


----------



## dave r (3 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> I'd eat cold toast too. Give it a thick coating of butter



It needs lubricating so you can eat it then.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Jan 2023)

Back at work after the new year and it seems like I'm in the minority of not having had a cold or similar over the holiday period. Grey & breezy start with the weather going downhill from there ending in a wet commute home.

The major annoyance of the day was having to delay my second cuppa of the morning by a couple of hours when I got called out to help a couple of colleagues move some goods from one warehouse to more secure storage, but they only had a works car and needed a van due to the quantity. I was quite surprised to find out how quickly a Vauxhall MPV/Van type thing can shift, even when loaded with around 450kg of material.


----------



## tyred (3 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> It needs lubricating so you can eat it then.



My mother has always allowed her toast to cool and then give it a thick coating of butter. That's how I was fed toast growing up. I was probably about 8 or 10 before someone gave me hot toast.

I generally would eat it hot now but occasionally I would eat it cold with butter like I did growing up.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Jan 2023)

Toast, hot with butter only. Ever! ✌️


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jan 2023)

Oldhippy said:


> Toast, hot with butter only. Ever! ✌️



I'm with you on this one. There's a point where heat melts the butter perfectly. This, of course, means that the toast is not at maximum warmth but it should never be cold toast.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 673342
> 
> 
> Cards completed.


The backs look a bit battered.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2023)

It depends what you're putting ON the toast IMHO...

Cold thickly spread with butter, then a dabette of mustard and a slice of smoked ham on top is just bloody divine.  

Whereas chocolate spread needs hot toast so that it reaches that perfect level of soft messiness...


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2023)

Lovely supper of a doorstop sandwich filled with cold turkey, sliced sausage, cranberry sauce and mayo while listening to Arsenal v Newcastle. Also snacked on some nuts during the second half. Oh, and there was a  involved as well.


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 673342
> 
> 
> Cards completed.



Do these cards belong to the game you've made those models for?


----------



## Reynard (3 Jan 2023)

My nerding today has involved trying to establish whether the Paul Warwick autograph I'm interested in is genuine. 

Been comparing it to the examples I own, and some others I am aware of (and that I have pictures of), and looking at how the letters have been formed etc. Suspect the uncharacteristic sloppiness is likely down to Paul being in a tearing hurry, as the latter part dissolves into a loopy scribble that looks almost like it's been written by his older brother.

Given I'm the acknowledged expert in my field, I really don't want this to backfire on me (reputation on the line etc) so I'm being extra careful. My historian friend is looking at the rest of the collection as he's familiar with some of the others.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> Christmas dinner made; three courses all received well from the three now-very-full-and-sleeping recipients. By me. Washing up done. By me.
> 
> SWMBO didn't get me any presents apart from the pair of mitts and small sign I gave her to give me  . She's had a new PC, wanted the family photo-shoot plus several other things. So I bought a new-to-me carbon frame
> 
> Oh, and I'm doing the three-course tea as well apparently 😠 .


How are you working round "Little Christmas" this Friday?


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> My nerding today has involved trying to establish whether the Paul Warwick autograph I'm interested in is genuine.
> 
> Been comparing it to the examples I own, and some others I am aware of (and that I have pictures of), and looking at how the letters have been formed etc. Suspect the uncharacteristic sloppiness is likely down to Paul being in a tearing hurry, as the latter part dissolves into a loopy scribble that looks almost like it's been written by his older brother.
> 
> Given I'm the acknowledged expert in my field, I really don't want this to backfire on me (reputation on the line etc) so I'm being extra careful. My historian friend is looking at the rest of the collection as he's familiar with some of the others.



When I put it side by side with Derek's autograph, the loopy bits are just too similar. And the way Derek sometimes does his "D" can make it look like a "P". Paul's handwriting is usually MUCH neater.

I think I need to overlay these in photoshop...


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2023)

Temperatures got up to 15C around here. Then there were tornadoes south of here, and a violent thunderstorm brought high winds, heavy rain, and copious amount of pea sized hail but only for about 5 minutes. Now a return to the usual coldness.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> How are you working round "Little Christmas" this Friday?



Good thought. She's never really celebrated Nollaig na Mban, but there's always a first time. I do most of the chores/cooking as she's doing silly hours at work in the hospital atm so that makes little difference.

My guess is it will be quiet as we've a busy weekend; we're off to see The Lion King in Manchester on Sunday afternoon with lunch out.

What about in the @classic33 household? And @tyred ?


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2023)

This evening, "Mraow" apparently means "Where are my Dreamies?"


----------



## cookiemonster (4 Jan 2023)

rockyroller said:


> lol just showed this to Wifey, who is a teacher & today is her 1st day back



How about this one?


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> Good thought. She's never really celebrated Nollaig na Mban, but there's always a first time. I do most of the chores/cooking as she's doing silly hours at work in the hospital atm so that makes little difference.
> 
> My guess is it will be quiet as we've a busy weekend; we're off to see The Lion King in Manchester on Sunday afternoon with lunch out.
> 
> What about in the @classic33 household? And @tyred ?


Well, Christmas is over here. Before Twelfth Night, so it's not bothered with. "It's a daft idea" is the reply I get, despite Irish family history.

I just thought with you doing all the cooking, you'd be getting the day off.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jan 2023)

They must have stuffed up the 2023 timetable?
My night ferry across Lake Slumber hasn't arrived yet. Oh well, give it a few minutes ....


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> They must have stuffed up the 2023 timetable?
> My night ferry across Lake Slumber hasn't arrived yet. Oh well, give it a few minutes ....



Want a  while you wait? The kettle has just boiled here.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Well, Christmas is over here. Before Twelfth Night, so it's not bothered with. "It's a daft idea" is the reply I get, despite Irish family history.
> 
> I just thought with you doing all the cooking, you'd be getting the day off.



Not in my house!


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2023)

Mr P Bond has been imbibing too much falling down water.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2023)

My head hurts. Time for bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2023)

Good morning. Breakfast is calling.



Reynard said:


> Do these cards belong to the game you've made those models for?



Yes, they are. The idea was that I can keep being a nerd when Elder Son is absent, but we're going to try and see is we can play a game online tonight, with me holding a camera and him directing events remotely.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2023)

Kettle is boiling
Dark and breezy outside
I wonder what today will bring


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> Good thought. She's never really celebrated Nollaig na Mban, but there's always a first time. I do most of the chores/cooking as she's doing silly hours at work in the hospital atm so that makes little difference.
> 
> My guess is it will be quiet as we've a busy weekend; we're off to see The Lion King in Manchester on Sunday afternoon with lunch out.
> 
> What about in the @classic33 household? And @tyred ?



No plans made.


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2023)

Sounds wet and windy out but time for walkies.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2023)

First cuppa going down well
According to my phone it's going to be 13 degrees today which is crazy


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2023)

Morning .
It looks dark and damp out .


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2023)

Ooh!
It looks like the governmint wants peeps up to the age of 18 to watch Countdown.


Well it's some form of Maths !


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2023)

Ernie obviously has other places to be 😔


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> Morning .
> It looks dark and damp out .



It is here as well 



PeteXXX said:


> Ernie obviously has other places to be 😔



Sorry but he visited us


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2023)

There were some bits of maths which I found to be interesting. It was when I used to do modelling , railway or military. I often wondered what one of my 1/72 scale aeroplanes would look like at 1 mile in that scale . Or could I make 1 mile of track for a railway on a layout . When I worked it out it was a bit of a surprise !


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2023)

It's Black Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2023)

Clouds are whizzing by 
A very pale grey start to the day here. 
Garden birds have been fed at least I can see well enough today to see what type will arrive first for the mealworms


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2023)

Jason Bourne the hairdresser has been at work again this morning .  

She forced me !


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2023)

Bin's have bin emptied 👍


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jan 2023)

Another dreich day so shopping for non perishable goods today I think.
Spent a lot of time yesterday watching a variety of birds flying past. More interesting than you may think.
Most cormorants skim just above water level in flight but a few travel at the tree height along the shoreline. I am at 22 metres above sea level so look down towards them.
Seagulls and crows fly at a higher tree level on the same level as me and always on a definite mission. A couple of crows stopped for a confab and one then carried on up the loch and the other took off across the loch at speed.
Hawks of various kinds are generally a bit higher but flying diagonally across the loch.
Some larger birds probably swans are mainly on the water but do fly sometimes across the loch. Too far away to be certain of the kind of swan and there are also some geese.
There must be an underwater feature of some kind opposite the house as there are often quite a few diving birds fishing there.
Mostly cormorants but not all are.
Nerd.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jan 2023)




----------



## postman (4 Jan 2023)

Wating for an Uber taxi to go to Seacroftt Hospital ENT.Next appointment awaits,I have no idea what is going to happen today.A taxi because the car became poorly coming home from Lancashire at tea time,we left it at the garage we use and got home via another taxi.So today should be exciting.


----------



## pawl (4 Jan 2023)

Blue lidded recycling bin just bin collected Mechanism that lifts it into the lorry sound as though it needs a squirt of W D 40.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2023)

Public information notice:


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2023)

First walk in my new (Christmas pressie from No1 daughter) walking trainers. They do seem quite comfortable, for a first use, but a longer walk will be the proof👍


----------



## Illaveago (4 Jan 2023)

Hedgehog news . 
I went up this morning to check on the food I it's bowl . It was almost empty . I filled it up and then thought I would see if the hotel was occupied . I lifted the lid and some hay. There was a Hedgehog shaped hole in the hay . There was some fresh poo on the wall of the inner tunnel which I brushed off . It seems like it might just be returning for food at the moment . If the weather turns cod against has a place to go to .
The inner plywood house is working well . The outer wood shell is wet from all of the rain we have been having but the inner shell is dry . I have also put insulation between the walls so it should be warm inside .


----------



## rockyroller (4 Jan 2023)

cookiemonster said:


> How about this one?



hehe she survived the 1st day back. it's the anxiety of the unknown, of course


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2023)

Second cuppa went down well along with a Percy pig jam sandwich 😂


----------



## tom73 (4 Jan 2023)

Decorations came down yesterday and all pack away ready to go in the cubby later today. 
If only every everything can be neatly packed away , I really can't be bothered today


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2023)

Mr Bond, Ernie Bond has been extremely generous today.  When I looked earlier/late last night he was telling me I had won that amount in December so I doubted his accuracy, it now says January.


----------



## mybike (4 Jan 2023)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Warning: this tweet contains bollards.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/WorldBollard/status/1610235871105622017




We had a lot of plastic poles put along the middle of a one way street to make a route for cyclists, they were gradually getting broken before they were taken out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jan 2023)

mybike said:


> We had a lot of plastic poles put along the middle of a one way street to make a route for cyclists, they were gradually getting broken before they were taken out.



Those cyclists will crash into anything....


----------



## mybike (4 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Breakfast is calling.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are. The idea was that I can keep being a nerd when Elder Son is absent, but we're going to try and see is we can play a game online tonight, with me holding a camera and him directing events remotely.



Sounds like the sort of game Excel would be useful in.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2023)

Bright, mild and very blustery here chez Casa Reynard.

I slept well, but had a VERY disturbing dream. I think that's the reason I feel as though I've not really slept at all. So I've had a gentle morning catching up with stuff, but I will need to haul wood and top up the bins this afternoon. Was thinking of getting the chainsaw out and bringing down some dead branches I've spotted, but it is far too windy. I'd rather wait for a quieter day weatherwise so that I can drop large lumps of tree in safety.

That autograph is still puzzling me - running it through photoshop alongside examples from both brothers was inconclusive. My historian friend says the collection it's in appears genuine which is good, but the seller is a dealer, not the the person who originally acquired the autographs, and doesn't seem to have any additional provenance. I think I shall download the photos for future reference and just keep an eye on the item for now.

I think though, that this highlights both the beauty and frustration of what my friend and I do. We're both experts within our respective fields of motor racing history, but every day is a school day, and even then, you still have to hold your hands up and say "I need more information."

Anyways, it is time for luncheon, and I has a hungry.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2023)

Open wide and say arh


----------



## mybike (4 Jan 2023)

tom73 said:


> Decorations came down yesterday and all pack away ready to go in the cubby later today.
> If only every everything can be neatly packed away , I really can't be bothered today



Last year I couldn't be bothered to put the outside tree lights away neatly. I spent a while untangling them when I put them up.


----------



## postman (4 Jan 2023)

Good news bad news.Good news my hearing has improved,I had a third test this morning.So that means no Cros aids with a transmitter on one side.These aids will be stronger and better than what I have plus rechargeable and both with full moulds much better than the tulip ones.Next appointment 24th this month.Bad news the car is ill, £560 worth of ill.A leaking tube and a sensor.Never mind 2023 can only get better.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2023)

An item I bought's just been delivered ... I think ... as it contains a huge package rather than a small bottom bracket. No paperwork or identification to work out whether it's the wrong item been posted or someone's sent me a pressie. I've contacted the seller to see as it's not on their 'Sold' list either.


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> Mr Bond, Ernie Bond has been extremely generous today.  When I looked earlier/late last night he was telling me I had won that amount in December so I doubted his accuracy, it now says January.



If we could all meet up in person, which is admittedly rather tricky for our overseas correspondents, I would buy everyone a cake. That is a small individual one, not a ginormouse fruit cake.  

At the virtual cake shop, what would you like? You can give a shortlist cos the Baker's do not always have everything you want.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jan 2023)

mybike said:


> Sounds like the sort of game Excel would be useful in.



Good grief no: it's supposed to be _fun_.

(Also, I want to finish the game in a day, not a week...)


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2023)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 673384



I hope they didn't end up slugging it out!! 🙄


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2023)

Lovely luncheon of a chunk of melton mowbray pork pie, plus two slices of rye toast, one with smoked salmon with a squeeze of lemon, and one with stilton and home made mango chutney, plus an apple, a clementine and two  

Over lunch I acquired a 1988 British F3 season review. I already have one, but it's nice to have a spare as they are not easy to come by.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> An item I bought's just been delivered ... I think ... as it contains a huge package rather than a small bottom bracket. No paperwork or identification to work out whether it's the wrong item been posted or someone's sent me a pressie. I've contacted the seller to see as it's not on their 'Sold' list either.



And was there a bike in the box?


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2023)

@Speicher - congrats on your win. A caramel square for me please if the winnings extend that far.

And I'm picking up a donated bike tomorrow. It's Norwegian.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> If we could all meet up in person, which is admittedly rather tricky for our overseas correspondents, I would buy everyone a cake. That is a small individual one, not a ginormouse fruit cake.
> 
> At the virtual cake shop, what would you like? You can give a shortlist cos the Baker's do not always have everything you want.



A chocolate eclair for me if it's doable.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> And was there a bike in the box?



Nope. Although my Christmas Day present-to-myself Thompson Capella frameset arrived earlier today and it's very nice. Others were busy opening presents, so nobody else bid on Christmas Day morning. _If_ it fits me then it'll be a shame to have it as a commuter bike so there'll be a fight between my NeilPryde Nazaré and this about commuting duties. 

The Raleigh SP Race will drop from commuter onto Zwift duty with the recently-built Dawes Giro donating it's CeramicSpeed and Shimano parts off and gaining a new Microshift groupset instead for a play/not sure what with.







The incorrect parcel contained a heavy game and sticker set for Gloomhaven, whatever that is. I _could_ be dishonest and say nothing as it's worth over £100, but I've contacted the bottom bracket seller to let them know.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> Open wide and say arh



hope the pirate Dentist doesn't steal your gold tooth


----------



## postman (4 Jan 2023)

I have a mouse and its perfect scrolling has become so much better.Plus this chromebook is now £149-99 it was £199-99 i paid £99-00 for it,that was during a four day drop in prices.I was so lucky.


----------



## postman (4 Jan 2023)

I will tell you how stupid i am.I could not get the mouse to scroll.Till i read the instructions and found out i had it UPSIDE DOWN


----------



## postman (4 Jan 2023)

ok CC boffins,a question and please dont laugh.The mouse has a little thing you put in the side of the chromebook.When i close down is it advisable to take it out and store it away so it does not get knocked about.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2023)

@postman - if you leave it there make sure the mouse has auto shut-off. We've a mini laptop and the mouse needs the connector putting back in to turn it off. 

Otherwise I'd leave it in there.


----------



## postman (4 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> @postman - if you leave it there make sure the mouse has auto shut-off. We've a mini laptop and the mouse needs the connector putting back in to turn it off.
> 
> Otherwise I'd leave it in there.


thank you yes i have found the off button on the mouse.all is well what a difference with the mouse.


----------



## Moon bunny (4 Jan 2023)

I am now in York full time.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2023)

Second incorrect delivery of the day; this time a correct monitor but missing a connecting speaker which should have come with it.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Jan 2023)

Got Aldi shopping done and then as the weather had improved got the trike out for a good run. Only 15.6 miles but better than nothing. Coming back down L. Etive had my dread hill to cope with and was down to 1.7mph at one point. Not something you can do on 2 wheels. 
Up to Benderloch partly by main road but got that mostly sussed now as just wait till the traffic from Connel Bridge lights passes and then go. There is a handy house entrance just as the next lot appear behind so stop there till they go past and then resume.
Back through the currently closed caravan park and past the airfield.
Picture shows Kerrera on the left and then our new useless tiny ferry with the Ross of Mull headland and Lismore on the right.


----------



## Hebe (4 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> If we could all meet up in person, which is admittedly rather tricky for our overseas correspondents, I would buy everyone a cake. That is a small individual one, not a ginormouse fruit cake.
> 
> At the virtual cake shop, what would you like? You can give a shortlist cos the Baker's do not always have everything you want.


Lemon drizzle please and thankyou  

First school run of the year- walked in this morning and ran back. I think it’s time for a


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2023)

rockyroller said:


> hope the pirate Dentist doesn't steal your gold tooth
> View attachment 673411



I suppose you could say he stole an hour of my life due to them running late


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jan 2023)

Christmas Pud with squirty cream, for pud this evening 🙂


----------



## tyred (4 Jan 2023)

Going to have some of my homemade vegetable soup with wheaten bread for tea.

Then I must polish my shoes.


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2023)

I've tracked down the seller of the parcel I received incorrectly earlier; it helpfully had their name and address underneath. By matching the item with 'Sold' items on eBay and the location I sent a message.

Yep, their parcel went missing.

I'm guessing the courier stuck my label onto their parcel. Which means my parcel's now missing or is en route to their buyer.

I love Yodel / InPost as eBay's official couriers


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2023)

Oh dear @DCLane, you really are having one of *those* days.  

Hope your bottom bracket turns up... eventually.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2023)

Hauled another load of logs from outside into the garage, split a crate of them and then topped up the wood in the house from the stuff that's already been indoors for several days.

Then spent some time working on a piece of art.

Struggled to get the fire lit this evening. I've no idea why, it's not as if I'm doing anything different. Maybe the kindling is a bit on the damp side, I don't know. It's like the paper is burnt before the twigs and small wood has time to catch.

Anyways, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tom73 (4 Jan 2023)

Keeping Mrs 73 tea warm well she deals with a work call. I'd not mind but it's some stiff shirt wanting to know why her service has been been running at critical levels for past 3 years...  He's arguing the toss at the moment hope he gets fed up soon or her tea will be a dried up mess. I mean it's not like she finished work or anything


----------



## slowmotion (4 Jan 2023)

Nicole's stalking me again.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2023)

Green recycling bin is kerbside as is our neighbours


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> Oh dear @DCLane, you really are having one of *those* days.
> 
> Hope your bottom bracket turns up... eventually.



Thanks. It's been a hunting-down exercise basically which I shouldn't need to be doing. It looks like the two parcels were in the same place in Bristol on the 30th and Wednesbury on the 3rd. At some point the label's have got mixed up as mine's been badly stuck back on.

The item I've got has been hanging around for a while; originally posted on the 15th but the courier didn't track it until the 30th. 

It's eBay and the courier's fault since they've got mixed up. But if I'd not done some checking we'd both end up with the wrong item. Another reason why I don't use eBay's own courier system as they then sub-contract to Yodel. Who basically seem to lose every parcel I've sent with them or I have been expecting.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2023)

Moon bunny said:


> I am now in York full time.


And there's summat wrong with that?


----------



## Speicher (4 Jan 2023)

Today I decided to round up all my watches and put them in one place. Sometime ago I acquired a very posh cutlery "box". I call it a box but it is very large, solid wood with a sort of velvety lining. I think it may have cost next to nothing in a charity shop, that was closing down.

While looking for the watches I found various items of jewellery that belonged to parents and other relatives, including my Father's watch, and some tie pins. Some of the items were in ickle boxes, or proper rings "boxes" (the tiny lined ones).

What is the best way to store watches? There are about six tiny/vintage ones, three ordinary ones, and about four novelty ones, including one with a little locomotive that is the second hand. Should the more delicate ones be cushioned on something with the face lying flat? The cotton wool type of padding seems like it could clog mechanisms.

I am of the generation that always carries hankerchieves, so there are lots of new/clean ones. These day I still use a hanky, but plain white ones of "Man"  size.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2023)

Lovely supper of pasta with a sort of bolognese sauce made with some leftover cooked beef mince, a rather tired pepper and courgette, an onion that was sprouting and a can of tomatoes. And very nice it was too. Had some pomegranate for afters.


----------



## classic33 (4 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> Green recycling bin is kerbside as is our neighbours


Why'd you put your neighbours out?


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2023)

I need a haircut. The winter thermal layer is getting out of hand.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Why'd you put your neighbours out?



Because we are kind and they do ours at time


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> If we could all meet up in person, which is admittedly rather tricky for our overseas correspondents, I would buy everyone a cake. That is a small individual one, not a ginormouse fruit cake.
> 
> At the virtual cake shop, what would you like? You can give a shortlist cos the Baker's do not always have everything you want.


That's very generous of you - could I have either a lemon drizzle cake with extra lemon driizzle (does that make it a lemon downpour cake?) or whatever the most choclatey chocolate cake is that they do.


----------



## Jenkins (4 Jan 2023)

postman said:


> ok CC boffins,a question and please dont laugh.The mouse has a little thing you put in the side of the chromebook.When i close down is it advisable to take it out and store it away so it does not get knocked about.


If it's just for use around the house I wouldn't bother. I do have a Chromebook & mouse for my travels and the USB thingy gets removed and stored in a little slot in the battery compartment of the mouse for security.


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> Christmas Pud with squirty cream, for pud this evening 🙂



Xmas pud and custard here, I can barely move.


----------



## tom73 (4 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> Xmas pud and custard here, I can barely move.



Try it sliced and panfried in butter with ice cream on the side.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2023)

tom73 said:


> Try it sliced and panfried in butter with ice cream on the side.



Oh man... Then I really WOULD be the size of a small house.

I have a Min Spy for later.


----------



## Mike_P (4 Jan 2023)

Earlier on the week the mobile had a notification of new Morrisons offers. Being a useless app the notification never opens it up so I have only just looked to find


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jan 2023)

tom73 said:


> Try it sliced and panfried in butter with ice cream on the side.



I would but I've eaten it all, maybe next xmas


----------



## tom73 (4 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> I would but I've eaten it all, maybe next xmas



Buy some more plenty still around and 1/2 price or less so you can get two and still be quids in. 

I’ve some that have been put away for this Christmas.


----------



## Reynard (4 Jan 2023)

I have a  and am watching MOTD


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

Time to clear up the art stuff and toddle off upstairs to bed.

Nunnight one and all


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> If we could all meet up in person, which is admittedly rather tricky for our overseas correspondents, I would buy everyone a cake. That is a small individual one, not a ginormouse fruit cake.
> 
> At the virtual cake shop, what would you like? You can give a shortlist cos the Baker's do not always have everything you want.



That sounds like a great idea.
My choice of cake would be a piece of millionaires shortbread please.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2023)

Morning
Another dark start to the day
Looks dry and calm outside
Tea is brewing


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2023)

Good morning.
Roads are mostly dry so it was a nice ride in. I brought the xtracycle because it's going to be measured up for some new bags today.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> Open wide and say arh



Are you in Zomerzet?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2023)

Just checked the weather and the monthly time plan: It's good weather on Saturday and I'm not at work...


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> Are you in Zomerzet?



What the land of Perry Zider !! 

No I'm in Numptonshire and that's what the dentist asked me to do yesterday.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2023)

I used to live in Zummerzet so just Watchet!


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2023)

Working today and tomorrow 😔


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2023)

A line of “Beryl” electric ⚡️ scooters outside a local café bar.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> What the land of Perry Zider !!
> 
> No I'm in Numptonshire and that's what the dentist asked me to do yesterday.



So he's from Zomerzet ?


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> I used to live in Zummerzet so just Watchet!



And me just below Taunton and then just outside Weston Zuper Mud 😉


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2023)

Morning.
I think it is raining out . Georgie has come in all wet .


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> So he's from Zomerzet ?



It must have been the very sunny part of Zumerset if he was which I very much doubt.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2023)

My first cuppa went down well
The local constabulary are making a noise as they pass by this morning I think the locals must be causing trouble again.


----------



## tom73 (5 Jan 2023)

Odd morning don't know why but i've over slept the time I woke my alarm should have been still on. 
Not sure why don't remember turning it off hopefully it's not thrown out my whole day. The dog was sat waiting with a look as to say do you know what time it is. 
Came back from walking the dog and house is like an oven. Roll on Friday when they come to fix it every year something go's wrong with the boiler. Think it's new timer time that makes it timer number 6 or maybe the 3-way valve again. It's less than a year since it had a major brake down and total overhaul.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2023)

Garden birds have been fed and today it was the blackbird who came down first for the mealworms.


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2023)

The big bags of frozen berries I buy to add to my porridge every morning now comes in a re-sealable bag. No more spilling berries all over the freezer.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jan 2023)

Still dark outside but looks clear sky. Gales and rain later tho'.
Rest day today I think and packing for an early start tomorrow.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2023)

Isn't it strange ! I read the 2 previous threads and somehow they got mixed up ! I was wondering why Tyred would be putting meal worms on to porridge !


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2023)

It's still pretty dark out but was dry for my walk earlier.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2023)

Green recycling bin has been emptied rather noisily


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2023)

How do you get rid of the earthy taste of some fish ? My wife bought some cheap tins of Salmon which taste earthy . I've put salt , vinegar, salad cream on to try to disguise the taste but it still lingers. I don't like curry so that's out !


----------



## mistyoptic (5 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> How do you get rid of the earthy taste of some fish ? My wife bought some cheap tins of Salmon which taste earthy . I've put salt , vinegar, salad cream on to try to disguise the taste but it still lingers. I don't like curry so that's out !


Smoked paprika? blended in a bit of mayo?


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> Isn't it strange ! I read the 2 previous threads and somehow they got mixed up ! I was wondering why Tyred would be putting meal worms on to porridge !



It's the way forward, we are told by one cohort of eejits..


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2023)

Second cuppa went down well with a toasted white crust and lemon curd


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jan 2023)

tom73 said:


> Odd morning don't know why but i've over slept the time I woke my alarm should have been still on.
> Not sure why don't remember turning it off hopefully it's not thrown out my whole day.


you're not alone, I do that very often, with my phone as my alarm. I think I need a dedicated radio alarm clock so I wake to music.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> How do you get rid of the earthy taste of some fish ? My wife bought some cheap tins of Salmon which taste earthy . I've put salt , vinegar, salad cream on to try to disguise the taste but it still lingers. I don't like curry so that's out !



fish that doesn't taste right? toss it


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jan 2023)

tomorrow Daughter has a 2 hr drive thru rain & snow to get to our hometown mechanic to get her winter tires mounted. she would have come a cpl weeks ago, but she tested positive for covid


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> It's the way forward, we are told by one cohort of eejits..



Oh! I just love eating insects when I'm out on a ride !
I've suffered no I'll effects so far !
I've suffered no ill effects so far !
I've suffered no I'll effects so far !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> Second cuppa went down well with a toasted white crust and lemon curd



How long do you have to wait for that to form ?


----------



## tom73 (5 Jan 2023)

Called into town for few bits only to find that one item i'd only bought yesterday has over night gone up 30p 
How's that work, hope no-one notices ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2023)

Just got back from a jog and saw a man on an Electric scooter ⚡️ " walking " his dog 😮


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jan 2023)

mistyoptic said:


> Smoked paprika? blended in a bit of mayo?



liquid smoke, perhaps?


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> Oh! I just love eating insects when I'm out on a ride !
> I've suffered no I'll effects so far !
> I've suffered no ill effects so far !
> I've suffered no I'll effects so far !



All protein, one would suppose....


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2023)

Gravity Aided said:


> All protein, one would suppose....



I get a sudden boost of energy after swallowing a fly !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2023)

Does the Rail Dohlivery Group have anything to do with Homer Simpson ?


----------



## Threevok (5 Jan 2023)

I just saw an ad for Disneyland, that claims that a_nything is possible, if I can imagine it._

Suddenly, I can imagine them giving me a free holiday.


----------



## tom73 (5 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> Does the Rail Dohlivery Group have anything to do with Homer Simpson ?



i'd say no he's at least able to partly function.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2023)

Time for a break


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2023)

In the past couple of months, everything I have purchased from Ebay seems to have been delayed, got lost or some other complication. What on earth is going on.


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> In the past couple of months, everything I have purchased from Ebay seems to have been delayed, got lost or some other complication. What on earth is going on.



I rarely look at Ebay nowadays, it was useful when I was selling my camera gear last year, but buying seems crazy. Loads of sellers trying to sell stuff at more than you will pay buying from a regular shop / company website. I always double check with Amazon too. We were buying some garden goalposts for our grandson just before Christmas. My daughter sent me the Amazon link. The link went to the manufacturers own storefront on Amazon and with the cost of the item and the £19.99 delivery charge it came to about £130. I went to the manufacturers website, saw they had various offers and got the same item for £80 with £7.99 delivery.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> I rarely look at Ebay nowadays, it was useful when I was selling my camera gear last year, but buying seems crazy. Loads of sellers trying to sell stuff at more than you will pay buying from a regular shop / company website. I always double check with Amazon too. We were buying some garden goalposts for our grandson just before Christmas. My daughter sent me the Amazon link. The link went to the manufacturers own storefront on Amazon and with the cost of the item and the £19.99 delivery charge it came to about £130. I went to the manufacturers website, saw they had various offers and got the same item for £80 with £7.99 delivery.



More and more Amazon seems to be cheap and nasty Chinese stuff that doesn’t last. Brand names are rarely any cheaper than elsewhere. I think maybe their market boom has peaked.


----------



## Threevok (5 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> In the past couple of months, everything I have purchased from Ebay seems to have been delayed, got lost or some other complication. What on earth is going on.



I had 3 out of 10 things turn up. 

I had (surprisingly) immediate refunds for the other 7 (of which 2 turned up - days later).


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> Just got back from a jog and saw a man on an Electric scooter ⚡️ " walking " his dog 😮



Used to see people at St Andrews "walking" their dogs by holding a lead out of the car window as they drove along with the dog running alongside.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Jan 2023)

oldwheels said:


> Used to see people at St Andrews "walking" their dogs by holding a lead out of the car window as they drove along with the dog running alongside.



Loads here drive to the local park and walk a few steps onto the grass and just throw a ball, usually while gawping at their mobile phones paying little attention to the dog. What’s the point of having them as a decent walk with your dog is one of the best bits, or should be.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> More and more Amazon seems to be cheap and nasty Chinese stuff that doesn’t last. Brand names are rarely any cheaper than elsewhere. I think maybe their market boom has peaked.



Which is possibly why they're making staff redundant: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-64171008


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2023)

oldwheels said:


> Used to see people at St Andrews "walking" their dogs by holding a lead out of the car window as they drove along with the dog running alongside.



Why does this happen more in St. Andrews? I think we should be told.

Also, isn't that a great way to get a squashed dog?


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

Mild, breezy and occasionally sunny here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept really well. Actually, I overslept a fair bit. Now that all of December's running around getting stuff done is over, I think I'm catching up on the sleep / relaxation I missed. Slept a solid ten hours, and even a cat wanting its breakfast didn't wake me up.  

Haven't done that much this morning, just had some quiet time. I am very snotty and sneezy, so suspect I've been gifted with someone's lurgis. Maybe it's a good thing that I am not stewarding at the Capital & Longhair on Saturday. Might spend some time in the garden this afternoon, just puttering about, like. Well, I will go and look for wood that can be diverted into the insatiable maw that is the heating.

It is almost time for luncheon, and I can't decide what to have, as there are so many nice things still in the fridge.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

oldwheels said:


> Used to see people at St Andrews "walking" their dogs by holding a lead out of the car window as they drove along with the dog running alongside.



I've seen people do that here - from bicycles...

At least cats are self-exercising


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> I rarely look at Ebay nowadays, it was useful when I was selling my camera gear last year, but buying seems crazy. Loads of sellers trying to sell stuff at more than you will pay buying from a regular shop / company website. I always double check with Amazon too. We were buying some garden goalposts for our grandson just before Christmas. My daughter sent me the Amazon link. The link went to the manufacturers own storefront on Amazon and with the cost of the item and the £19.99 delivery charge it came to about £130. I went to the manufacturers website, saw they had various offers and got the same item for £80 with £7.99 delivery.



I'm an ebay regular, but I think it largely depends which parts of the 'bay you lurk in. I'm usually found trawling through motor racing memorabilia (programmes and magazines mostly) and secondhand and vintage watch / bling listings. 

For the former, there tends to be a fairly set price range for most items, though a few sellers (dealers / bookshops) are more expensive. Having said that, they do have the less common stuff / mint condition stuff in stock, so it can be worth the premium. You do have to do your research though, as there are a lot of repros, fakes and blatant fabrications floating around. Senna and Schumacher items are the ones to be particularly leery of, but that's not my area of interest.

With the watches and bling, it's best to avoid the bun fights IMHO - you do get a feel for which listings will go crazy. Patience is the key here, and knowing what you are looking for. The thing to bear in mind is that most of these items were churned out in their millions, so buzzwords like rare and unique always make me laugh. I buy what I like, and I'm happy to wait.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> I've seen people do that here - from bicycles...
> 
> At least cats are self-exercising



Yes, but to be fair they're only tolerating you until they figure how to use a tin opener.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2023)

Just remembered shopping will be part of this evening, as tomorrow is a public holiday...


----------



## Speicher (5 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> Loads here drive to the local park and walk a few steps onto the grass and just throw a ball, usually while gawping at their mobile phones paying little attention to the dog. What’s the point of having them as a decent walk with your dog is one of the best bits, or should be.


Also the dog needs interaction with its owner surely. 

I am owned by two cats. 


Reynard said:


> I've seen people do that here - from bicycles...
> 
> At least cats are self-exercising



Yes, that is why I would not have dog. Cats can also be left alone for a day without them fretting.


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> I've seen people do that here - from bicycles...
> 
> At least cats are self-exercising



Every time I see someone ride a bike with a dog on a lead, it always seems like a stupid thing to do. The dog could so easily cause the rider to have an unscheduled dismount.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

Had a lovely luncheon of a chunk of melton mowbray pork pie, then a sausage sandwich, plus an apple, a clementine and two  

An unscheduled rain shower put pay to the gardening, so I did all the prep for tonight's supper instead.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> Every time I see someone ride a bike with a dog on a lead, it always seems like a stupid thing to do. The dog could so easily cause the rider to have an unscheduled dismount.



Mmmm, yes, it does have a Darwin Award feeling to it, doesn't it?


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> Also the dog needs interaction with its owner surely.
> 
> I am owned by two cats.
> 
> ...



Likewise.

I love dogs but am aware of exactly why I wouldn't have one. Ergo I am a Cuddle Aunt and purveyor of treats / squeaky toys to a pair of miniature schnauzers and a black labrador.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just remembered shopping will be part of this evening, as tomorrow is a public holiday...



To my complete lack of surprise, the shops were full.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes, but to be fair they're only tolerating you until they figure how to use a tin opener.



I think we may have to wait till they develop the opposable thumb. Doesn't stop them from plotting, though...


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> I've seen people do that here - from bicycles...


indeed, sometimes w/o the leash. since my dog bite last year I like to save video frames of dogs off leash

this one was well behaved & posed no threat





this one was erratic & I had to slow to a near stop. the owners made no eye contact w/me & seemed to pay the dog no attention




this old soul looked safe enough but I slowed way down to pass it




this is the cutie pie that bit me




this is the cutie pie that was responsible




it had quite the sting




& cost me a few bucks to replace the zipper that the dog tore




but I digress ...


----------



## Threevok (5 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> I've seen people do that here - from bicycles...



My brother tried that once. One broken collar bone later.....


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

Threevok said:


> My brother tried that once. One broken collar bone later.....



As I said upthread, Darwin Award...


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

Ouch @rockyroller


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2023)

I know someone who lived way out yonder in Norway and kept huskies; on his first year he didn't have a "Dry Sled" so for one memorable season he trained four huskies on a mountain bike. He said it was fine once they got going but he went through a set of disk brake pads every week and couldn't stop for the first mile or so. 

As he put it "If I'd met someone walking the other way with their poodle I'd probably still be in jail:"

He got a dry sled after that but still regularly uses "Dog Assist" when travelling by bike.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jan 2023)

Today's been productive and frustrating. 

Frustrating in that I'm waiting on a colleague to do some work, which they're very late with. And they're avoiding me.  

Productive in that my Holdsworth Roi de Velo finally had it's new bottom bracket and aero black crankset after 12 months and three attempts. I'll be testing it tomorrow.

Oh, and I was donated a free Norwegian bike from the 1970's. It's a bit heavy and antiquated. They were left a box of chocolate biscuits in return and, of course I _didn't_ let them know they were discounted


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> Why does this happen more in St. Andrews? I think we should be told.
> 
> Also, isn't that a great way to get a squashed dog?



We used to free camp in our camper at the East Sands beach and there was a long paved road the whole way along with a wide grass area each side. Nice spot but probably not now possible to camp.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jan 2023)

Oh, and I've seen this frame from China which would be a replacement frameset for my Fuji. I don't need one, but ... it's described by the seller as 'red'. However, would this be appropriate for riding around the streets of West Yorkshire?


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> Also the dog needs interaction with its owner surely.
> 
> I am owned by two cats.
> 
> ...


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> Oh, and I've seen this frame from China which would be a replacement frameset for my Fuji. I don't need one, but ... it's described by the seller as 'red'. However, would this be appropriate for riding around the streets of West Yorkshire?
> 
> View attachment 673504



No, its not road legal, but I love the colour, can it be fitted with brakes?.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> No, its not road legal, but I love the colour, can it be fitted with brakes?.



With a front brake it'd be legal as it's a fixie and the fixed element acts as a rear brake. It'd also be for grasstrack racing rather than the Fuji I have currently - which ended up in a bush thanks to a certain lady TT champion giving me a "friendly shove" last time out.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2023)

Another working day completed for me


----------



## DCLane (5 Jan 2023)

I have a new posh helmet. It's so posh I can't work out how to undo the magnetic buckle so am currently wandering round the house wearing it.

It's an S-Works Evade in white with cobalt blue. And no, I _didn't_ pay that much; I live in Yorkshire


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> I have a new posh helmet. It's so posh I can't work out how to undo the magnetic buckle so am currently wandering round the house wearing it.
> 
> It's an S-Works Evade in white with cobalt blue. And no, I _didn't_ pay that much; I live in Yorkshire



Maybe the extra price is for the instructions on how to take it off...


----------



## simongt (5 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> Also the dog needs interaction with its owner surely.


Having been a dog owner for the first 40 years of my life, I concur with you completely Speicher.  It never fails to amaze and disappoint me the number of dog owners I see out now that have earphones / headphones on whilst with their charge/s. No intereaction with said dog/s.
I have now been owned by cats; currently nine, for the last 26 years and would never change it now.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> Maybe the extra price is for the instructions on how to take it off...



Unfortunately the magnetic tag instructions are attached to the helmet. Which is on my head.

SWMBO just thinks I'm stupid and won't assist.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> I have a new posh helmet. It's so posh I can't work out how to undo the magnetic buckle so am currently wandering round the house wearing it.
> 
> It's an S-Works Evade in white with cobalt blue. And no, I _didn't_ pay that much; I live in Yorkshire
> 
> View attachment 673509



Very nice! My Spesh helmet is 22 years old, might be time for a change


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jan 2023)

This character was quite fascinated by my open car door. Or was it the vegan sausage rolls....?


----------



## rockyroller (5 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> Unfortunately the magnetic tag instructions are attached to the helmet. Which is on my head.
> 
> SWMBO just thinks I'm stupid and won't assist.


press the side?

FWD to 3:36

View: https://youtu.be/DvZ_RtLORrc


----------



## Tenkaykev (5 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> Which is possibly why they're making staff redundant: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-64171008



They’re building a massive “ fulfilment centre " in Poole, very near the Town Centre.


----------



## DCLane (5 Jan 2023)

Thanks @rockyroller - it's sorted. Press and slide, slightly counter-intuitively.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2023)

What happened to that chap who was cycling around Europe I think who made friends with a stray cat which sat in the basket whilst he cycled ?


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2023)

simongt said:


> Having been a dog owner for the first 40 years of my life, I concur with you completely Speicher.  It never fails to amaze and disappoint me the number of dog owners I see out now that have earphones / headphones on whilst with their charge/s. No intereaction with said dog/s.
> I have now been owned by cats; currently nine, for the last 26 years and would never change it now.



And I thought my 6 Cats were a bit excessive.


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2023)

Tenkaykev said:


> They’re building a massive “ fulfilment centre " in Poole, very near the Town Centre.



That's a posh name for a landfill site !


----------



## Illaveago (5 Jan 2023)

I was brought up by cats !


----------



## tom73 (5 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> Unfortunately the magnetic tag instructions are attached to the helmet. Which is on my head.
> 
> SWMBO just thinks I'm stupid and won't assist.



They can be so helpful at times can't they


----------



## dave r (5 Jan 2023)

DCLane said:


> With a front brake it'd be legal as it's a fixie and the fixed element acts as a rear brake. It'd also be for grasstrack racing rather than the Fuji I have currently - which ended up in a bush thanks to a certain lady TT champion giving me a "friendly shove" last time out.



Thats too nice for grasstrack.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2023)

tom73 said:


> They can be so helpful at times can't they



Yep my old moggie certainly kept down the heating costs in my old flat, Kissa* was like a furry hot water bottle

*At the time I got the kitten my girlfriend was from Finland so I asked "what is the Soumi for cat.......................Kissa


----------



## Hebe (5 Jan 2023)

2023 is not shaping up so well. Not even a week in and we’ve had covid ripping through the vulnerable family members, a family friend dying unexpectedly and way before his time, and a much-loved neighbour dying suddenly last night. I am longing for just a normal boring, cold, January.
It is blue bin day tomorrow. Our neighbour who just died always put out his bins on exactly the right day. You never had to check the website, just look out of the window instead. He was always right. This week, he put the blue bin out a day early.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

Put the art stuff away for now after doing some work on the current project. Needed to stop because my concentration has gone *fzzzt* - am working from a black & white photo, but doing the drawing in colour, so have to keep referencing back to other pictures.

Now sat back watching the news and enjoying a


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2023)

raleighnut said:


> Yep my old moggie certainly kept down the heating costs in my old flat, Kissa* was like a furry hot water bottle
> 
> *At the time I got the kitten my girlfriend was from Finland so I asked "what is the Soumi for cat.......................Kissa


Oh and BTW it is pronounced keysa, it kind of lives on in my 'naughty tortie' who is called Kizzy


----------



## tyred (5 Jan 2023)

The library staff have their huge artificial Christmas tree all dismantled and set to one side of the counter with each part numbered and empty biscuit tins all neatly labelled with lights or whatever decoration is in them. 

My conclusion is that someone is much more organised than me as I'd pull it to bits and throw it in the store.


----------



## tom73 (5 Jan 2023)

Why do little job end up being the longest ones to get done. Only had a few things to clear away and pack taken an age. 
Mrs 73 walks in from work then remembers tonights WI they are having a Christmas regifting swop. She's nothing she don't want so i've raided the bottle stash. Prosecco will do nicely we don't drink the stuff so back I go to unpack the wrapping paper i've just packed away 
Then wrap it all this well i'm trying to make her Toastie before she dashers back out the door. So one happy wife seen off to the pub her meeting.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Mike_P (5 Jan 2023)

Overly warm night for the time of year meant a 4am change of duvet then a 3 1/2 mile walk at lunchtime and for some reason the spinning bike seems an effort too far this evening.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> The library staff have their huge artificial Christmas tree all dismantled and set to one side of the counter with each part numbered and empty biscuit tins all neatly labelled with lights or whatever decoration is in them.
> 
> My conclusion is that someone is much more organised than me as I'd pull it to bits and throw it in the store.



Twelth night ain't til tomorrow though, mind you all the idiots round here who had lights all over the front of their houses and in the windows from the start of December seemed to take everything down the day after Boxing day. That said I heard some numpty in the local Co-op saying to his oppo "It's called 'Boxing Day' cos that's when everything goes back in it's box til next year"


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

Lovely supper of steamed salmon, roasted green peppers stuffed with lemon & parsley bulgur wheat, and portobello mushrooms done in the George Foreman grilly thing. Ah, and some pomegranate for afters.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

raleighnut said:


> That said I heard some numpty in the local Co-op saying to his oppo "It's called 'Boxing Day' cos that's when everything goes back in it's box til next year"



*facepalm*


----------



## Speicher (5 Jan 2023)

raleighnut said:


> Oh and BTW it is pronounced keysa, it kind of lives on in my 'naughty tortie' who is called Kizzy


 When I adopted Kitts

When Kitts chose me at the cattery, I did not like that name. I liked the name Kizzy which she is now called. I recall discussing cat names on this thread.


----------



## Speicher (5 Jan 2023)

Did anyone else watch "Light in the Hall" yesterday evening? Part two, of six is on tonight at 9pm.

I know it is early in the series but I have a theory.  The chap just out of prison did not commit the crime, it was his sister who is/was the murderer.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

I am getting blinky eyes from a sleepy tortie full of chicken.


----------



## Mike_P (5 Jan 2023)

Ebay has hopefully resolved a problem. Fitted a small monitor to use with a Roku, PC, and Freesat box but the latter transmits at the wrong frequency. After a good few google searches I found reference to an adaptor being sold at £53.47 by its makers, a further google search threw up a second hand one on Ebay for £31.63 and then a search on Ebay found new ones being sold for £9.99! At which point I decided it was a risk worth spending.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2023)

Another series with another selection of strange people


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> Another series with another selection of strange people



You keep coming back though.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

Well, my ebay pot luck purchase of two stock car programmes wasn't the complete bust I feared it might be. Buying these always involves a lot of finger and toe crossing because it's where I have the biggest information gaps in my archive, and details on sellers' listings are either minimal or non-existent.

But thankfully I am now two race reports to the good, can add a concrete date to a pair of photos in my collection and have a complete "championship" fixture list for the 1985 Superstox season. I think that's not a bad return for the £6 spent.

Only trouble is, it's now given me more stuff to chase...


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2023)

I received my car breakdown cover renewal quote from Green Flag today - up over £20 on last year despite not having called them out since moving over to them years ago. Put my details in on their web site exactly as per the policy (which is how I get the best price each year) and only just over a couple of pounds higher than last year, then through one of the comparison sites and was quoted almost exactly the same as last year. i know that "price walking" was banned in the insurance industry last year, but why not in breakdown cover?

Come renewal time, I'll be moving over to RAC Essentials via the comparison site for the same cover for £15 less than the lowet Green Flag price.


----------



## Mike_P (5 Jan 2023)

Had notification of an order being packaged for despatch today and then one from DHL with a tracking link of delivery tomorrow but slight puzzled by


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2023)

Mo1959 said:


> More and more Amazon seems to be cheap and nasty Chinese stuff that doesn’t last. Brand names are rarely any cheaper than elsewhere. I think maybe their market boom has peaked.



Always check who the seller is - mostly it's Chinese based sellers using the "Fulfilled by Amazon" scheme to offload cr4p on people who think ther're getting a bargain, but really aren't. If you knew the import invoice values (and I've seen more than I really want to), you'd know why it was so cheap and of such lousy quality.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Jan 2023)

Last night, I dropped a small hot bowl of some lentil and butterbean offering onto the kitchen table. It smashed the bowl and made a direct hit on my calculator. It has refused to display the top half of numbers ever since. Zeros look like "U"s.

I always suspected that this veggie stuff was over-rated.


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2023)

I'm thinking a  would be just the thing. Time to put the kettle on.


----------



## Grant Fondo (5 Jan 2023)

I'm watching 'Bullseye'. In the last episode an old lady won a speedboat with water skis. She looked stoked.


----------



## Gwylan (6 Jan 2023)

Hebe said:


> I might be going home tomorrow



Good.

But how far back do I have to trawl to find out why you not at home and very happy at the prospect of going there.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> I'm thinking a  would be just the thing. Time to put the kettle on.



1 sugar and milk please.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jan 2023)




----------



## Gwylan (6 Jan 2023)

Today was painful. The 20 year old dishwasher decided not to cooperate. The necessary spare costs 50% of a replacement. 
It served us well in many countries over the years. Wonder if it ever got travel sick in the furniture vans. 

A replacement sorted. That took care of the morning.
Trip to Wilco for a drain unblocker. Sad to see, there is almost no stock in the place. Especially no drain unblockers

Then by 1530 I could get on the bike. Round circuit, just 25km. Threatened rain all the way round. Paused at Vanessa to borrow a drain plunger. She claims it is at my place. DOH! 

Cycled home in the dark.
Makes note, get decent headlight. Potholes are breeding and lethal in the dark. 
As for drivers in country lanes.......... 

In the interim we have to wash up! What a chore!


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2023)

Got a bit distracted with the artwork. My tea's gone cold. Time to call it quits for today.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2023)

Morning it's dark outside still 
Kettle is boiling


----------



## tom73 (6 Jan 2023)

Dog all walked , fed now fast asleep. 
It's now noticeable ever so bit by bit each morning is getting lighter and more birds are joining the early morning singalong. 
Just need to hold out a little longer and i'm though the dark days.


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Jan 2023)

Gwylan said:


> The 20 year old dishwasher decided not to cooperate. The necessary spare costs 50% of a replacement.



I was a Tv repairman in my younger days. We repaired just about everything, spares were plentiful. Environmentally sound practice. Now parts rarely available and cost a fortune. Our Washing machine, needed a new drum, drum was on back order and cost 80% of a brand new machine. Needless to say I was pissed at now taking dismantled machine to tip.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2023)

I'm nearly up.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2023)

Gone back to bed with first cuppa
Got 41 minutes before I start my commute around the house for breakfast and into the office


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'm watching 'Bullseye'. In the last episode an old lady won a speedboat with water skis. She looked stoked.



I liked the pain and agony they put contestants through if they lost . " Let's see what you would have won ! ".


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2023)

Morning.
We have got to go to a funeral ths morning so I will be away for a while .


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jan 2023)

Good morning.



Reynard said:


> I'm thinking a  would be just the thing. Time to put the kettle on.



Agreed, I think I'll join you.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2023)

Commute to work has started
Fed the garden birds en route and again a blackbird has arrived first closely followed by a magpie.
Before continuing my commute to the office I have stopped for a mixed bowl of cereals.


----------



## Illaveago (6 Jan 2023)

Has anyone seen that new comedy based on pirates? I think it is called Our Flag Means Death ! We watched it the other night in silence !


----------



## gaijintendo (6 Jan 2023)

👀
That's an email I wasn't expecting this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2023)

gaijintendo said:


> View attachment 673549
> 👀
> That's an email I wasn't expecting this morning.



Surely they're taking the p......


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2023)

It's time to walk the 🐶


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2023)

That's 2 teas, a bath and my toenails cut. There are domestic chores waiting for me in the kitchen. They can wait a teeny bit longer.


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2023)

Looks like it might actually be a nice day!


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2023)

Illaveago said:


> I liked the pain and agony they put contestants through if they lost . " Let's see what you would have won ! ".



What I find surprising looking back on it now is how old Jim Bowen looked. He could only have been in his forties but looked more like seventies.


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2023)

I heard on the radio that bus passengers had to be evacuated very near where I live after the bus caught fire late last night. I know I shouldn't laugh but this was what came to mind!


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2023)

Dog's bin walked. Coffee's brewing ☕


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jan 2023)

Bonus day off because of public holiday means I can get all the tidying and washing done today and leave the sunnier Saturday to go for a ride.

Probably should get off'f CC and get on with it then...


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jan 2023)

gaijintendo said:


> View attachment 673549
> 👀
> That's an email I wasn't expecting this morning.



"Sits within any toilet"
"Be the first to know when it launches"

I'm not sure I want anything in my toilet launching, but I also think I'd be first to know if it did...

Okay, I'm going to wash up now.


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> Bonus day off because of public holiday means I can get all the tidying and washing done today and leave the sunnier Saturday to go for a ride.
> 
> Probably should get off'f CC and get on with it then...



Will be out on the bike tomorrow for the first time in 6 weeks. 

Hamstring issue.


----------



## Gwylan (6 Jan 2023)

1000 Zoom just cancelled. 
Sunny outside. 

Biking clothes on then.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2023)

Window cleaner has been and gone


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> Dog's bin walked. Coffee's brewing ☕



weird , a bin with legs, l wonder where it went .


----------



## tom73 (6 Jan 2023)

Boiler man is early so he sat in the van till 10. He’s seen me so knows I’m in nothing like the English working man .Tell he’s not self employed.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> I heard on the radio that bus passengers had to be evacuated very near where I live after the bus caught fire late last night. I know I shouldn't laugh but this was what came to mind!




On a coach holiday abroad some years ago, nearing Calais and we pulled into a picnic area, all the doors flew open and the crew started shouting "everybody out", when we got outside there was a plume of smoke coming out of the engine bay, it turned out the air con unit had burnt out, after consulting the office they cut the belt connecting the air con to the engine and we carried on without it.


----------



## woodbutchmaster (6 Jan 2023)

tom73 said:


> Boiler man is early so he sat in the van till 10. He’s seen me so knows I’m in nothing like the English working man .Tell he’s not self employed.



A poetic comment on our current situation :
Boiler man is early so he sat in the van till 10.
He's seen me so he knows l'm nothing,
Like the English working man .

Oh how dreadfully sad !


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> What I find surprising looking back on it now is how old Jim Bowen looked. He could only have been in his forties but looked more like seventies.



Yes, he was 44 when the show started! Tony Green was 41.


----------



## Hebe (6 Jan 2023)

Gwylan said:


> Good.
> 
> But how far back do I have to trawl to find out why you not at home and very happy at the prospect of going there.



Previously, in Hebe’s Mundane News…

My Dad, Mum and two Hebe siblings all caught Covid at Christmas lunch. I travelled to look after them all as my sister normally does any supporting that my parents need. Added stress caused by one unvaccinated parent choosing not to test (“I don’t have Covid! I know I don’t have Covid!”) in between coughing exactly the same way as everyone else who’d been in the same car, going to the same meal, who did have Covid. The main thing is that no-one needed taking to hospital and they are all much less poorly now. I am home.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jan 2023)

Washing done.

Supporting documents for passport application ready to send. This took a while to get together because of Beautiful Daughter has a Japanese passport so I have to colour copy every page and send that, and her Godmother did the identifying so I should send a copy of the photo page of her passport too. As with most Germans, Godmother doesn't have a passport; an ID card is mandatory and usable for travel in the EU and Switzerland, so they're getting a copy of her ID card. I'm sure the UKPA is used to this.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2023)

Bullseye got viewing figures of 17 million when it first came out.
The last Strictly final got 9.6m.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'm watching 'Bullseye'. In the last episode an old lady won a speedboat with water skis. She looked stoked.



Google speedboat and Bullseye and their are some weird articles.
One claims only one was ever given away to someone living in a Coventry flat while another lists various alleged uses a Doncaster couple found for there's until it came useful when they got flooded.


----------



## tom73 (6 Jan 2023)

Some times all you can do is click ignore.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> Yes, he was 44 when the show started! Tony Green was 41.



People tended to age faster in those days.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2023)

CXRAndy said:


> I was a Tv repairman in my younger days. We repaired just about everything, spares were plentiful. Environmentally sound practice. Now parts rarely available and cost a fortune. Our Washing machine, needed a new drum, drum was on back order and cost 80% of a brand new machine. Needless to say I was pissed at now taking dismantled machine to tip.



Luckily I use a brand called QUAD as my HiFi amplifiers specifically a 44 control unit and a pair of 303 poweramplifiers these use all discrete components so even though the 303's are 50yrs old they can be easily repaired and there is still a factory service workshop, in fact my much younger 44 control unit (only 30yrs old) is back there at the mo but my old 33 control unit has been put back into the system whilst I wait for the 44 to return (QUAD currently have a backlog of 6-8 weeks work)

It's funny to think that in 1967 someone could be listening to pretty much what I do today and there are very few modern Amps as capable and adaptable as these are


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> Bullseye got viewing figures of 17 million when it first came out.
> The last Strictly final got 9.6m.



Shows that despite the naysayers, high culture is indeed more commercially viable.


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> Bullseye got viewing figures of 17 million when it first came out.
> The last Strictly final got 9.6m.



How many TV channels were there back then? 4?


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2023)

PeteXXX said:


> How many TV channels were there back then? 4?



3 I think, channel 4 had yet to start


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2023)

Hebe said:


> 2023 is not shaping up so well. Not even a week in and we’ve had covid ripping through the vulnerable family members, a family friend dying unexpectedly and way before his time, and a much-loved neighbour dying suddenly last night. I am longing for just a normal boring, cold, January.
> It is blue bin day tomorrow. Our neighbour who just died always put out his bins on exactly the right day. You never had to check the website, just look out of the window instead. He was always right. This week, he put the blue bin out a day early.



sorry for your friend & family. not that it matters to me but I can't tell if your deceased neighbor was just thinking ahead & got the bin out early or you've been surprised by today being the day to put it out, & now it might be too late for you to get yours out?

my elderly Mother is still taking her own trash out & it makes me crazy

in all seriousness, take care, be safe


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2023)

expecting some wintry precipitation today. we always seem to have some for our Son's birthday


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2023)

Birds are weather vanes, South Westerly in this case.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2023)

raleighnut said:


> Luckily I use a brand called QUAD as my HiFi amplifiers specifically a 44 control unit and a pair of 303 poweramplifiers these use all discrete components so even though the 303's are 50yrs old they can be easily repaired and there is still a factory service workshop, in fact my much younger 44 control unit (only 30yrs old) is back there at the mo but my old 33 control unit has been put back into the system whilst I wait for the 44 to return (QUAD currently have a backlog of 6-8 weeks work)
> 
> It's funny to think that in 1967 someone could be listening to pretty much what I do today and there are very few modern Amps as capable and adaptable as these are



Nice that you can still 'buy British' with hifi even today. That's some use you are getting out of those amps!


----------



## tom73 (6 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nice that you can still 'buy British' with hifi even today. That's some use you are getting out of those amps!



You can still buy washing machines and fridges from a British manufacture. Think we did have a manufacture of TV's not sure if they are still going.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nice that you can still 'buy British' with hifi even today. That's some use you are getting out of those amps!



British made Hi-fis are well regarded here, certainly.

In washing news, I need to wash the bedding...


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2023)

Mike_P said:


> Google speedboat and Bullseye and their are some weird articles.
> One claims only one was ever given away to someone living in a Coventry flat while another lists various alleged uses a Doncaster couple found for there's until it came useful when they got flooded.



A speed boat seems a very odd choice of prize to be honest. It's not something just anyone could use. Lots of people don't like boats, you'd need somewhere to store it, a car with a bit of power and weight to pull it, a fair bit of money to fuel and maintain it.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2023)

Just looked at the weather forecast for tomorrow morning and it's not a good one yet today looks ideal for a ride apart from work


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> A speed boat seems a very odd choice of prize to be honest. It's not something just anyone could use. Lots of people don't like boats, you'd need somewhere to store it, a car with a bit of power and weight to pull it, a fair bit of money to fuel and maintain it.



I always tell folk Boat is an acronym for Break Out Another Thousand....


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2023)

Gravity Aided said:


> I always tell folk Boat is an acronym for Break Out Another Thousand....



At least


----------



## cookiemonster (6 Jan 2023)

24c in Hong Kong today. 10c higher than usual.

And it's going to rain Sunday and Monday, in the middle of the 'dry' season.

This is not normal.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> A speed boat seems a very odd choice of prize to be honest. It's not something just anyone could use. Lots of people don't like boats, you'd need somewhere to store it, a car with a bit of power and weight to pull it, a fair bit of money to fuel and maintain it.


there was a tasty car stereo as one of the prizes ....


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2023)

cookiemonster said:


> 24c in Hong Kong today. 10c higher than usual.
> 
> And it's going to rain Sunday and Monday, in the middle of the 'dry' season.
> 
> This is not normal.



.... not envious at all! I remember actually seeing some frost on the ground when I did a Lantau walk once!


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Jan 2023)

raleighnut said:


> Luckily I use a brand called QUAD as my HiFi amplifiers specifically a 44 control unit and a pair of 303 poweramplifiers these use all discrete components so even though the 303's are 50yrs old they can be easily repaired and there is still a factory service workshop, in fact my much younger 44 control unit (only 30yrs old) is back there at the mo but my old 33 control unit has been put back into the system whilst I wait for the 44 to return (QUAD currently have a backlog of 6-8 weeks work)
> 
> It's funny to think that in 1967 someone could be listening to pretty much what I do today and there are very few modern Amps as capable and adaptable as these are



I remember repairing a few Quad amps in my day. Nice kit


----------



## Gwylan (6 Jan 2023)

Hebe said:


> Previously, in Hebe’s Mundane News…
> 
> My Dad, Mum and two Hebe siblings all caught Covid at Christmas lunch. I travelled to look after them all as my sister normally does any supporting that my parents need. Added stress caused by one unvaccinated parent choosing not to test (“I don’t have Covid! I know I don’t have Covid!”) in between coughing exactly the same way as everyone else who’d been in the same car, going to the same meal, who did have Covid. The main thing is that no-one needed taking to hospital and they are all much less poorly now. I am home.



Oh my! Worse when you know who you caught it from.
Get well, fit and recover. Best place is home


----------



## Mike_P (6 Jan 2023)

tom73 said:


> You can still buy washing machines and fridges from a British manufacture. Think we did have a manufacture of TV's not sure if they are still going.



Cello, although being British made does not rule out components coming from all over and of what quality.


----------



## tom73 (6 Jan 2023)

Mike_P said:


> Cello, although being British made does not rule out components coming from all over and of what quality.



yes components will be international though we make a good few about I remember something about 90% of all kettles have a British made switch. Components are about the only thing we can stay competitive on manufacturing is no longer mass basics it's more about quality specialist stuff.


----------



## tom73 (6 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> A speed boat seems a very odd choice of prize to be honest. It's not something just anyone could use. Lots of people don't like boats, you'd need somewhere to store it, a car with a bit of power and weight to pull it, a fair bit of money to fuel and maintain it.



A few years ago they did a program about bullseye and stuff that happen and off camera. Jim explained the speed boat thing. At the time of bullseye TV shows had a limit on prize money. So to get round that they had big value items, I guess they got to a deal off camera to buy it back one way or another. 

The program also revealed they had a working bar back stage too. One pair of contestants even once got a bit too drunk and they tried to film them but the darts when all over the place.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2023)

Bless him, always liked old Jim.


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> there was a tasty car stereo as one of the prizes ....
> View attachment 673566



That would be perfect for my 205 whenever I get it restored.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nice that you can still 'buy British' with hifi even today. That's some use you are getting out of those amps!



Yep, I bought my 33/303 2nd hand from the original owner in 1988, he'd got an enormous room that was kind of 'L' shaped with a grand piano in the tail of the L. The main part of the room had a pair of I think Altec speakers about 6 foot tall with 5-6 big 10 or 12 inch speakers (kind of kit you'd find in a big hall or theatre) driven by a pair of 100w Radford valve Amps.

As for British HiFi companies well there's Linn, Naim, Sugden not to mention several smaller 'boutique' makers in the UK (note I didn't mention QUAD as they were bought out by IAG* along with Wharfedale and Mission/Cyrus who transferred manufacture to China in the late 90's)

* IAG is International Audio Group


----------



## Hebe (6 Jan 2023)

rockyroller said:


> sorry for your friend & family. not that it matters to me but I can't tell if your deceased neighbor was just thinking ahead & got the bin out early or you've been surprised by today being the day to put it out, & now it might be too late for you to get yours out?
> 
> my elderly Mother is still taking her own trash out & it makes me crazy
> 
> in all seriousness, take care, be safe


It is confusing. The blue bins go out every second Thursday night for emptying the next morning. This week he put his blue bin out on the Wednesday night. So most of the neighbours did likewise, assuming it was a bank holiday change. Then he died early Thursday evening, with the bin already out, ready for Friday. It’s almost like he knew.

Yes, elderly mums can be challenging.


----------



## Hebe (6 Jan 2023)

Gwylan said:


> Oh my! Worse when you know who you caught it from.
> Get well, fit and recover. Best place is home



Touch wood, I haven’t caught it from them, have been testing every day. I did have it at the very start of December so hopefully my homegrown antibodies did the trick.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2023)

A mild, breezy and occasionally sunny day here chez Casa Reynard.

I did not sleep well (too cold this time), so am a bit grumpy today. But I have cleared up all the Christmas decs - they're all boxed up and ready to get shoved on the loft later. Also need to take the festive table cloth off the table in the dining room, but that can wait till later too. Have also done a load of laundry and re-jigged the fridges in the kitchen and utility room.

Had a spat with the parental over packaging this morning. Elderly mums indeed... She wanged boxes from her birthday and xmas pressies in the recycling without taking off the address (I'm always a stickler for that), and then moans she's got nothing to pack her presents in and put them away. Aaaaargh... Said items (for her collection of several hundred) are now back in the packaging they came in, rather than the tupperwares in the kitchen that I use for food.

The 1988 British F3 season review turned up this morning. That was quick, I only bought it the other day...

Anyways, it is time for luncheon.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2023)

CXRAndy said:


> I remember repairing a few Quad amps in my day. Nice kit



Yep QUAD even included a full circuit diagram/schematic in the owners manual


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2023)

Hebe said:


> It is confusing. The blue bins go out every second Thursday night for emptying the next morning. This week he put his blue bin out on the Wednesday night. So most of the neighbours did likewise, assuming it was a bank holiday change. Then he died early Thursday evening, with the bin already out, ready for Friday. It’s almost like he knew.



that is epically sad


----------



## rockyroller (6 Jan 2023)

Mother Nature teasing us today. 2" predicted between 8am-11pm ...


----------



## postman (6 Jan 2023)

Just got back from a free lunch.My mate who lives on the East Coast was in Leeds today after a visit,so he rang me and treated me to a large breakfast and two lattes,and very nice it was too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2023)

rockyroller said:


> Mother Nature teasing us today. 2" predicted between 8am-11pm ...
> View attachment 673580



You're going to need an umbrella - unless it's snow, in which case a very warm hat is advised.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jan 2023)

I've just swept and mopped the _entire _apartment.

It's all go on the domestic front, I tell you.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2023)

raleighnut said:


> Yep, I bought my 33/303 2nd hand from the original owner in 1988, he'd got an enormous room that was kind of 'L' shaped with a grand piano in the tail of the L. The main part of the room had a pair of I think Altec speakers about 6 foot tall with 5-6 big 10 or 12 inch speakers (kind of kit you'd find in a big hall or theatre) driven by a pair of 100w Radford valve Amps.
> 
> As for British HiFi companies well there's Linn, Naim, Sugden not to mention several smaller 'boutique' makers in the UK (note I didn't mention QUAD as they were bought out by IAG* along with Wharfedale and Mission/Cyrus who transferred manufacture to China in the late 90's)
> 
> * IAG is International Audio Group


I'm a Naim fan myself, had bits and pieces since the late 90's ... it was all Rotel and Denon before that but no going back now.


----------



## tom73 (6 Jan 2023)

Just found a left over box of festive friends


----------



## mybike (6 Jan 2023)

simongt said:


> Having been a dog owner for the first 40 years of my life, I concur with you completely Speicher.  It never fails to amaze and disappoint me the number of dog owners I see out now that have earphones / headphones on whilst with their charge/s. No intereaction with said dog/s.
> I have now been owned by cats; currently nine, for the last 26 years and would never change it now.



My little BC is very friendly & gentle. She's also obedient, when I tell her to wait, or stay, she does just that. She seems to have started to learn that I will tell her to stay when a runner or cyclist comes along. (I've experienced too many dogs making a 90deg turn in front of me when cycling) She's starting to learn to walk with me off the lead when told to. I've been fortunate to have a very obedient dog, I'd probably not allow a less obedient dog so much leeway.


----------



## mybike (6 Jan 2023)

rockyroller said:


> press the side?
> 
> FWD to 3:36
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/DvZ_RtLORrc




You spoiled the fun, I was imagining him going to bed in it.


----------



## mybike (6 Jan 2023)

raleighnut said:


> And I thought my 6 Cats were a bit excessive.



I believe cat6 is all the rage.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2023)

It's the weekend


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2023)

I was able to get out of work early today so took my singlespeed Raleigh for about 22 miles. In daylight. Under a blue sky. Without rain. And no chesty cough.


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2023)

That's 34 miles completed so far in 2023. A slow start but better than last year when I was still housebound.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2023)

Had a lovely luncheon of a turkey, mayo & cranberry sauce sandwich on dark rye bread, plus an apple, a clementine and two  

Then went out into the garden to haul and saw some wood - might as well take advantage of the dry afternoon as the weekend is looking rather shaky on the weather front. 

Spotted a mahoosive (dead) ash branch that had come down off one of the trees on the edge of the wood, so dragged that back in (fun!) and turned it into logs as well. It's too wet and muddy to burn, so stacked it along the fence where it can now dry, out of the elements. That ash wood is of no great quality, but seeings it'll heat the house for a couple of days, it was worth bringing in.

Now sat down with a  and a biskit and am planning to do a bit on my coloured pencil drawing.


----------



## Speicher (6 Jan 2023)

There was someone noisely driving up and down this cul de sac, with a "blowing" exhaust. My Neighbour, who I was talking to at the time, expertly identified the vehicle a 1996 Rolls Royce.


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> There was someone noisely driving up and down this cul de sac, with a "blowing" exhaust. My Neighbour, who I was talking to at the time, expertly identified the vehicle a 1996 Rolls Royce.



If sir can't afford repairs, sir should have bought a less expensive model!


----------



## Gwylan (6 Jan 2023)

Speicher said:


> There was someone noisely driving up and down this cul de sac, with a "blowing" exhaust. My Neighbour, who I was talking to at the time, expertly identified the vehicle a 1996 Rolls Royce.



Not uncle George on the move again.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2023)

Meat balls and garlic bread for dinner tonight. Trying to decide on a beer to go with it.


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2023)

Walked to the shop for a few bits and pieces. Traffic turning left at a roundabout was backed up so some tosspot in a Golf drove down the wrong side of the road past about seven cars and went around the wrong side of the roundabout to turn right. 

I was hoping a large lorry would be coming towards him.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2023)

Chosen the beer, gone for Landlord.


----------



## tom73 (6 Jan 2023)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Chosen the beer, gone for Landlord.


Nice pint that. 
Best one I had was on the Keighley & Worth Valley Railway hand pulled pint, in a pint pot. Only passenger railway to have a fully working bar on a train. Timothy Taylor's is just over the fence so arrives at it's best.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2023)

Almost time to feed the cats (yes, I'm being stared at), and then it will be time to feed me.

A bitsas supper in front of the football is the plan.


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2023)

I suppose I should do the dishes.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2023)

Drove into Oban at 0900 this morning and it was so dark most had dipped headlights on apart from a few idiots with no lights. Road was eerily quiet for that time of day. Strange. 
By the time I had finished in Aldi and Lidl it had cleared up.
Got an email telling me Ernie had been quite generous this month after checking on January 2nd and being told there was zilch.
Bike shop had a queue waiting on opening with people wanting impossible to get bits which took ages until I asked if I could just get chain lube as I had a ferry to catch.
Boat not too busy but the usual nuisances of screaming uncontrolled kids.
Deck crew now give me a friendly reception as I am recognised as a regular.
Fast run home on quiet roads as they used to be before the touroid infestation then the nightmare of unpacking. Left the fridge stuffed as much has to be broken down into smaller packaging for the freezer tomorrow.
Nice Massey Ferguson in the ferry waiting area. Sorry about the lamp standard but I could not be bothered getting out of the car.


----------



## DCLane (6 Jan 2023)

133 laps of an oval done. So _technically _I've not been anywhere 





After the seatpost was raised a bit the new aero crankset and lower stem felt fine, and will hopefully be quicker.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2023)

That's a smart-looking bike @DCLane


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2023)

oldwheels said:


> View attachment 673605



I'm trying to decide if it is a late model 135 or a 148. Difficult to tell from that angle. There was also 133 which is a more basic 135 without live hydraulics or diff lock but they're extremely rare. Not sure they were even made with that later front axle.


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2023)

Dishes washed.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2023)

Ones dinner this evening is southern fried chicken, bbq beans and sweetcorn. How posh.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2023)

My supper is in the poppity ping


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

gaijintendo said:


> View attachment 673549
> 👀
> That's an email I wasn't expecting this morning.


€499.99 for the U-Scan reader and both Cycle Sync and Nutri Balance cartridges. Replacement cartridges are on a subscription basis.


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2023)

Bitsas supper of bolognese pasta, green pepper stuffed with lemon & parsley bulgur wheat and some chips.

That's three more tupperwares out of the fridge.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2023)

A lovely beef stew cooked in the slow cooker for tea


----------



## tyred (6 Jan 2023)

Is it too much to expect a taxi driver to get out of his Avensis and go and ring someone's door bell rather than sitting blaring the ******* horn?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2023)

tyred said:


> Is it too much to expect a taxi driver to get out of his Avensis and go and ring someone's door bell rather than sitting blaring the ******* horn?



Yes, Taxi drivers don’t have legs


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

tom73 said:


> Boiler man is early so he sat in the van till 10. He’s seen me so knows I’m in nothing like the English working man .Tell he’s not self employed.


How'd you know he sat in his van until 10:00, given you posted at 09:44?


----------



## mistyoptic (6 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> Nice that you can still 'buy British' with hifi even today. That's some use you are getting out of those amps!


You can indeed. I’m sitting here listening to a Welsh built amplifier (Leema) through a pair of English, Gloucestershire built, loudspeakers (ATC)


----------



## mistyoptic (6 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> €499.99 for the U-Scan reader and both Cycle Sync and Nutri Balance cartridges. Replacement cartridges are on a subscription basis.


I thought the Cycle Sync would tell me when to go riding with friends or on my own 🙁


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2023)

mistyoptic said:


> You can indeed. I’m sitting here listening to a Welsh built amplifier (Leema) through a pair of English, Gloucestershire built, loudspeakers (ATC)



Salisbury built pre-amp/amp/streamer and Cambridge made turntable/phono amp ... two sets of british speakers, but main pair are, ahem, Danish.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

mistyoptic said:


> I thought the Cycle Sync would tell me when to go riding with friends or on my own 🙁


You could always buy and try, then report back.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jan 2023)

There was an advert on TV earlier for the Lexus UX, but they insisted on calling it the U X as two separate letters - so why not put the letters separate or have a full stop between them? Did they realise too late that UX is pronounced 'ucks' effectively making the car the Lexus ucks?


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> On a coach holiday abroad some years ago, nearing Calais and we pulled into a picnic area, all the doors flew open and the crew started shouting "everybody out", when we got outside there was a plume of smoke coming out of the engine bay, it turned out the air con unit had burnt out, after consulting the office they cut the belt connecting the air con to the engine and we carried on without it.


Was it an odd shade of blue coloured coach?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jan 2023)

tom73 said:


> Boiler man is early so he sat in the van till 10. He’s seen me so knows I’m in nothing like the English working man .Tell he’s not self employed.



Wake up, lazy boiler man 
You've been sleeping all day 
It's time to get to work


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> Bullseye got viewing figures of 17 million when it first came out.
> The last Strictly final got 9.6m.


Bullseye only ran for 15 series, 354 (inc. 11 Christmas specials) episodes.
Strictly has run for 20 series, 366 episodes and counting.


----------



## tom73 (6 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> How'd you know he sat in his van until 10:00, given you posted at 09:44?



He arrived at 1/2 past the repair was down for 10 he’s been before and never moves till the time on his sheet. The underlining point is it’s all part of the general attitude of contempt to tenants we get all the time. We’ve no choice but to put up with it.


----------



## dave r (6 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Was it an odd shade of blue coloured coach?



???, White if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jan 2023)

biggs682 said:


> A lovely beef stew cooked in the slow cooker for tea


That's what I'm doing tomorrow for the weekend's meals


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> Bitsas supper of bolognese pasta, green pepper stuffed with lemon & parsley bulgur wheat and some chips.
> 
> That's three more tupperwares out of the fridge.



What's the point in emptying it? You're only going to fill it up again.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

dave r said:


> ???, White if I remember correctly.


Remember being at work when we heard about another companies coach engine going up in smoke. Driver of the coach following stopped to see if help was needed.


----------



## classic33 (6 Jan 2023)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've just swept and mopped the _entire _apartment.
> 
> It's all go on the domestic front, I tell you.


And on the home front?


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2023)

classic33 said:


> Bullseye only ran for 15 series, 354 (inc. 11 Christmas specials) episodes.
> Strictly has run for 20 series, 366 episodes and counting.



Don't forget the Welsh language version, Oci,Oci,Oci .... i kid you not!


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2023)

Time for a  and a Min Spy.


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Jan 2023)

Reynard said:


> Time for a  and a Min Spy.



sounds like a good idea, although my stocks are getting low and I need some for the FA cup marathon tomorrow!


----------



## Reynard (6 Jan 2023)

Grant Fondo said:


> sounds like a good idea, although my stocks are getting low and I need some for the FA cup marathon tomorrow!



I'm still quite well-stocked, as I took advantage of a very good clubcard offer in Tesco before the hols.

My lot don't play till Monday evening, but I'll definitely sit back and watch / listen to some of the other matches over the weekend.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Jan 2023)

gaijintendo said:


> View attachment 673549
> 👀
> That's an email I wasn't expecting this morning.



Oh dear, it looks like the swivel-eyed fraud is at it again.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Saturday at 00:05)

Reynard said:


> My lot don't play till Monday evening


that's a bit of a wait .... 4th round already for my lot


----------



## cookiemonster (Saturday at 00:09)

Oh the horror!

https://www.thenational.scot/culture/23234749.rod-liddle-devastated-discovering-scottish-roots/

Rod Liddle has discovered, via a DNA test, that he's 90% Scottish. He's devastated.


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 00:14)

Grant Fondo said:


> that's a bit of a wait .... 4th round already for my lot



Better late than never, I guess... ⚽


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 01:46)

Time to put the art stuff away and toddle off to bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (Saturday at 03:15)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'm a Naim fan myself, had bits and pieces since the late 90's ... it was all Rotel and Denon before that but no going back now.



Naim are pretty good, I've listened to a few including a workmate who had a '6 pack' (how much ) and even once had a Nait hooked up to my rig...............a bloke was selling one so I rang and went round but he'd changed to a different 2 box Naim (hence selling the Nait) and couldn't connect his LP12 (different connectors) but after getting home the bloke rang me and said he'd bring it to my place so I could have a listen I hooked it up but TBH it didn't sound much different/better than my 33/303 so I hooked that back up and let him have a listen. He looked most miffed when I told him that using the Nait would mean losing the excellent filters and tone controls (I like to listen to some of my old scratchy LP's which were 'out of pressing' so unavailable new) but a filter system that begins at either 5, 7 or 10 Khz then has a control to vary how much filtration is applied from not much > a lot is a godsend (it also works well with early digital recordings which could be a bit harsh at the'top end' but kicking in the filter at 10Khz and adjusting the amount so it just takes that away makes them less tiring to listen to.

As for early kit I had a Pioneer SA540 as my first 'decent' Amp..................Funny story..................The shop I used a lot back then was 'The Leicester HiFi Co' owned by a guy called Jim who I didn't really get on with (unless you were spending a couple of grand he wasn't very interested) but his son Jon I got on really well with and had bought a couple of bits from told me of this new Pioneer with 'Tone Bypass' (when that became a thing in the early 90's) and he said "listen to this" and put something on their demo set-up so I had a listen and adjusted the volume but also kicked the bass and treble up just a touch (Just lifted them slightly off the zero to a bit less than 1 on the control) "Ah now listen to this" says Jon and pressed the 'Tone Bypass' button "It takes them out of the signal path" but nothing happened to the sound, he looked quite puzzled til I showed him what I'd done with the tone controls. What happens is that if you have tone circuits then they need to have a tiny bit of gain to compensate for them being there to get a 'flat response'.....................Anyway enough about HiFi, back to Mundane news.


----------



## biggs682 (Saturday at 04:02)

Jenkins said:


> That's what I'm doing tomorrow for the weekend's meals



Well if it's half as good as ours you will enjoy it


----------



## raleighnut (Saturday at 04:07)

Well in mundane news (for a change) Chrimble has been put back in it's boxes for next year.


----------



## tom73 (Saturday at 06:46)

Another wet dog walk done how come I end up more wet than the dog? One shake and run around and he’s done. Down sat waiting best feed him and do his meds.


----------



## cookiemonster (Saturday at 07:42)

Did 30 miles today. First time out on the steed for 6 weeks. The troublesome left hamstring held up well. 

The injury is a left over from years of Muay Thai.


----------



## biggs682 (Saturday at 08:10)

Morning what a grey old day outside
Blowing well
Kettle is boiling


----------



## Andy in Germany (Saturday at 08:11)

Good morning. Overslept again. Time for Breakfast.


----------



## biggs682 (Saturday at 08:21)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning. Overslept again. Time for Breakfast.



Must have needed the extra sleep?


----------



## biggs682 (Saturday at 08:36)

Had to hold on to my dressing gown as I fed the garden birds other wise I would have been accused of flashing. 
First cuppa going down well. 
Too wet and windy for any miles today 😞
Will hopefully get out for a nice walk later.


----------



## tyred (Saturday at 09:10)

Nice crisp frosty morning here. Enjoyed my four mile perambulation. Now sitting in my favourite café waiting for breakfast. 

Will go and get my Covid booster a little later. Expecting my WiFi connectivity to improve greatly afterwards. 

In other news, the cord pulled out of the Venetian blind in my kitchen.  I'll take it apart maybe tomorrow and see if I can put it back.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (Saturday at 09:18)

No tea for me this morning. For some reason I woke wanting coffee. And coffee is what I'm still drinking.


----------



## Andy in Germany (Saturday at 10:01)

biggs682 said:


> Must have needed the extra sleep?



Apparently.


----------



## oldwheels (Saturday at 10:07)

tyred said:


> I'm trying to decide if it is a late model 135 or a 148. Difficult to tell from that angle. There was also 133 which is a more basic 135 without live hydraulics or diff lock but they're extremely rare. Not sure they were even made with that later front axle.



It was certainly being much admired and several stopped to have a long chat with the guy driving who was I presume the new owner. He set off from the ferry in a southerly direction so no idea where he was going.
My experience is limited to the wee grey Fergies and there was one resident but only for show at Craignure. The owner toured the local agricultural shows until he died a few years ago.


----------



## oldwheels (Saturday at 10:10)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Yes, Taxi drivers don’t have legs



Not only that but in Oban they must all be blue badge holders as they park at supermarkets in the bb spaces while they go in for their lunch.


----------



## Mike_P (Saturday at 10:13)

Taxi drivers in Ripon complained over a relocated parking zone for them on the left side of the carriageway as it meant having to get out on the carriageway. Presumably it was okay for their customers to do that when the parking zone was on the right side.


----------



## classic33 (Saturday at 10:30)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No tea for me this morning. For some reason I woke wanting coffee. And coffee is what I'm still drinking.


Not wanting tea, yer not well!
How much have you drunk so far?


----------



## Jenkins (Saturday at 10:36)

Morning all. It's not raining here yet, but it seems to be quite blowy by the way the trees the other side of the rail line are moving. Coffee & breakfast completed and a load of washing is on the go. Once that's done and on the clothes horse to dry, I'm going to take the car out for a spin as it's not been used for over two weeks and I also need to get some bulky shopping.


----------



## Jenkins (Saturday at 10:37)

And as I pressed the "post reply" button, the first drops of rain hit the window.


----------



## biggs682 (Saturday at 11:16)

Apple crumble in the oven


----------



## Illaveago (Saturday at 11:19)

Morning.
It is wet and orrible here. We came back yesterday ,late afternoon in the pouring rain . Not very nice on the M4 with all the spray being thrown up in the dark . I found it safer to follow a car at a distance keeping the spray down. Slowing down just meant being deluged in spray from vehicles overtaking . Once we were over the Severn Bridge the rain stopped and it was a lot easier .


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (Saturday at 11:36)

classic33 said:


> Not wanting tea, yer not well!
> How much have you drunk so far?



Working up to my third mug.


----------



## oldwheels (Saturday at 11:47)

Turned into a nice days so far but warnings of ferry disruptions for the next few days because of high winds. 
Just as well I came home yesterday tho' the crossing was a bit rough in the Firth of Lorne and a strong tide entering the Sound with wind over tide made for a bit of pitching and a hard push to make forward progress.
The town population is getting stirred up about the coop which is classed as a convenience store so does not stock an increasing amount of food stuff people actually want to buy. Lots of booze preprepared sandwiches and ready meals but for example no vinegar and lots of other basics people actually want. I want oatmeal which they refuse to stock.
I have given up on them and do most of my shopping in Oban but not many have that option.
The stock is decided by somebody in Manchester who probably could not even find us on a map.
The younger generation are also being encouraged to get more involved in community events as the ancients are getting a bit tired and weary now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (Saturday at 12:08)

tom73 said:


> He arrived at 1/2 past the repair was down for 10 he’s been before and never moves till the time on his sheet. The underlining point is it’s all part of the general attitude of contempt to tenants we get all the time. We’ve no choice but to put up with it.



I get similar passive aggresive behaviour from clients. Sometimes it's because they themselves feel pushed around and they're trying to take control of what they can.


----------



## tyred (Saturday at 12:35)

Still Ebay order woes. The six speed freewheel block, ordered end of November has finally turned up. 

I had also ordered a refurbished laptop a few weeks ago as mine is very marginal for hard disk space and memory and runs a soon to be unsupported version of Windows. The package contains a keyboard, not a laptop like I bought and paid for so the merry-go-round continues.


----------



## biggs682 (Saturday at 12:42)

DHL delivery been
Time for a stroll


----------



## tom73 (Saturday at 12:48)

oldwheels said:


> Turned into a nice days so far but warnings of ferry disruptions for the next few days because of high winds.
> Just as well I came home yesterday tho' the crossing was a bit rough in the Firth of Lorne and a strong tide entering the Sound with wind over tide made for a bit of pitching and a hard push to make forward progress.
> The town population is getting stirred up about the coop which is classed as a convenience store so does not stock an increasing amount of food stuff people actually want to buy. Lots of booze preprepared sandwiches and ready meals but for example no vinegar and lots of other basics people actually want. I want oatmeal which they refuse to stock.
> I have given up on them and do most of my shopping in Oban but not many have that option.
> ...



If it's cooperative group store thats not technical true store mangers are allowed to order stock "off list" the difficulty is the fine balance of what sells in large enough amount to warrant the cost, shelf and shop floor space. Wastage after all go's on the store balance sheet so they get it in the neck either way. Some of the wastage figures can be eye watering and soon get noticed and with some blood and the carpet.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (Saturday at 13:06)

Back from a wet and windy 51km. No cafes as first choice closed and alternate also closed. Meant we didn’t stop long enough to cool down. Cake and green tea once home.


----------



## Magpies (Saturday at 13:06)

The COVID years brought so many changes that my first 'de-cluttering' since 2020 has been a very slow business. Every little thing brings back memories, even long-discarded bike bits!


----------



## Gravity Aided (Saturday at 13:07)

Watch arrived, too small, but Mrs GA has adopted it. I bought a new Invicta (Swiss) instead. Also, I was able, due to the warmish weather a few days ago, to wash my car before new tires are put on later today. I have gotten every mile possible from the present tires, which may have been with the car since new. I think it is quite dangerous to drive in a Midwestern winter with bald tires.


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 14:08)

Mild, grey and VERY blustery here chez Casa Reynard. No rain as yet...

I overslept. Apparently I, too, needed the extra sleep. Had a very strange dream about a flooded stairwell with live electric cables arcing through it. No idea what that one was about...

Have had a very quiet what was left of the morning, mainly grooming the cats, catching up on stuff online and watching some FA Cup football. Have decided that Gillingham v Leicester is preferable to watching Spurs v Pompey.

The last of the batch of three stock car programmes has turned up. Unlike the other two, this one matched a meeting report in Short Circuit Magazine, so I knew it was relevant. That's actually a rarity. It's for a race at Wisbech where Paul crashed out on someone else's coolant, hit the wall, knocked himself out and spent the night under observation at the Queen Elizabeth hospital in Kings Lynn.

It is time for luncheon.


----------



## Mike_P (Saturday at 14:12)

Rain stopped so the intent was to remove the slimed up Presta valves on my ebike and fit new ones. It transpired however that they were so slimed up even cutting through the valve threads near the rim failed to deflate the inner tubes. Punctures had to made and a pair of Schrader inner tubes are going with no slime. May reconsider should punctures arise.


----------



## oldwheels (Saturday at 14:35)

tom73 said:


> If it's cooperative group store thats not technical true store mangers are allowed to order stock "off list" the difficulty is the fine balance of what sells in large enough amount to warrant the cost, shelf and shop floor space. Wastage after all go's on the store balance sheet so they get it in the neck either way. Some of the wastage figures can be eye watering and soon get noticed and with some blood and the carpet.



I was involved in retail as we had our own shop at one point and understand stocking problems.
In my distillery days I was also responsible for stock control with eye watering amounts of money involved.
I have been told by several different coop workers that they have no control over what is stocked and that all such decisions are made by Manchester. An isolated one could be badly informed but all from the local manager down cannot be wrong surely.
They have a relatively large section for example of ready meals which the majority of residents do not want. A whole aisle devoted to alcohol is definitely overkill. How many varieties of gin do you need for a resident population of about 1500 which includes outlying hamlets?
Marmite and vinegar to give two examples have recently been removed and yoghurt is in very small tubs sprinkled with gold dust judging by the price.
I recently bought carrots which can only be described as floor sweepings. Never again.
The whole ethos is for selling to tourists in holiday houses and to blazes with those who are permanent residents.


----------



## Threevok (Saturday at 14:40)

Covid finaly caught up with me


----------



## oldwheels (Saturday at 14:48)

Now raining again. 
Knackered after sorting out most of my shopping and got my clothing unpacked and the washing machine has now finished for today at least. A duvet cover is waiting but was too large to get into the machine and no drying space left anyway. Fortunately I have several as we used to stock such things in our shop so no real rush. Same with towels and I really need to sort them out and 70% at least could go to the local fabric disposal. 
Now watching the ravens playing again. They seem to like this weather but are not keen on calm cold days as they are not seen then.


----------



## rockyroller (Saturday at 15:05)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> You're going to need an umbrella - unless it's snow, in which case a very warm hat is advised.


yes, yesterday & last night was very wet indeed. this morning there's a coating on the unpaved surfaces. the temp is 4 degrees above freezing. the trails will be free of ice, but that layer of wet snow would make things interesting

a little after sunrise, out my back door


----------



## tyred (Saturday at 15:06)

The keyboard was sent in error to the wrong address apparently and I can keep it if I want it. 

My laptop is still with the courier apparently. Where are they dispatching it from? The wilds of Borneo?


----------



## rockyroller (Saturday at 15:09)

Threevok said:


> Covid finaly caught up with me



tremendous inconvenience isn't it? protect the elders!


----------



## rockyroller (Saturday at 15:10)

biggs682 said:


> Apple crumble in the oven



yum! aside from blueberry that's one of my favorite deserts


----------



## tyred (Saturday at 15:14)

A nice but stormy evening here. I uncovered my 205 and drove it around the yard a bit. Amazing how refined a proper 4 cylinder engine is compared to the hideous rough running VW 3 cylinder in the Skoda. 

I had hoped to get someone to fix the front strut mounting and rear chassis rail properly but I spent so much time and money on the Czech patient plus ending up having to get an expensive dental implant mean it hasn't happened. 

I'm undecided whether to look for a better 205 or get a Honda Jazz but I really want to get rid of the Fabia later in the year as it I just hate it and it's been nothing but trouble.


----------



## Threevok (Saturday at 15:14)

rockyroller said:


> tremendous inconvenience isn't it? protect the elders!



Incidently, is that you in the Avatar pic?


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 15:30)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of dark rye toast, one with smoked salmon & lemon, one with some really top-notch Stilton* cheese. Plus a pear, an apple and two  

There was a brief rain shower while I was eating, but now the sun is out and Madam Poppy has decided to take a constitutional in the garden.

* It's actually the Tesco mid range (not Finest) Stilton, and it really is very good. Not too strong, not too salty, but with a lovely flavour and a texture that's both creamy and crumbly. I recommend this cheese to the house.


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 15:31)

Threevok said:


> Covid finaly caught up with me



Mend quickly @Threevok


----------



## Threevok (Saturday at 15:42)

Reynard said:


> Lovely luncheon of two slices of dark rye toast, one with smoked salmon & lemon, one with some really top-notch Stilton* cheese. Plus a pear, an apple and two
> 
> There was a brief rain shower while I was eating, but now the sun is out and Madam Poppy has decided to take a constitutional in the garden.
> 
> * It's actually the Tesco mid range (not Finest) Stilton, and it really is very good. Not too strong, not too salty, but with a lovely flavour and a texture that's both creamy and crumbly. I recommend this cheese to the house.



I recently discovered Shropshire Blue. Got it from Aldi. Can't believe I've missed that one for so long.


----------



## tom73 (Saturday at 15:57)

oldwheels said:


> I was involved in retail as we had our own shop at one point and understand stocking problems.
> In my distillery days I was also responsible for stock control with eye watering amounts of money involved.
> I have been told by several different coop workers that they have no control over what is stocked and that all such decisions are made by Manchester. An isolated one could be badly informed but all from the local manager down cannot be wrong surely.
> They have a relatively large section for example of ready meals which the majority of residents do not want. A whole aisle devoted to alcohol is definitely overkill. How many varieties of gin do you need for a resident population of about 1500 which includes outlying hamlets?
> ...



Not saying you don't understand the financials of stock. You no doubt had a sound hold of costs and supply. For many years the co-op had none. As with all parts of the group change had to happen once Guy was bought into food it was like breath of fresh air. Working with him was totally different things got done. Sadly he's now left and not every thing is going for the better. Are thing perfect no , are things still in room for improvement yes. They will stock what sells and is on trend like every other seller. Lines have been cut in every store same as every other retailer ever higher costs are driving even deeper changers. Overall store layout and format is standard but they can order off list if they know it will sell. Sounds like they've not work out how you do it without ringing too many alarm bells. 
I understand people issues with local stores it was a constant matter of members concerns and many an hour of board time spent on dealing with it. I'm not here to defend or encourage I was just trying to be helpful and pointing out stock can be changed be it at a small level.


----------



## biggs682 (Saturday at 16:10)

rockyroller said:


> yum! aside from blueberry that's one of my favorite deserts



The first servings were nice with some custard


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 16:10)

That's the wood bins in the house topped up. Madam Poppy has returned from her stroll in the hortus.


----------



## biggs682 (Saturday at 16:11)

Had a heavy downpour just as we completed our lunchtime stroll.


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 16:12)

Threevok said:


> I recently discovered Shropshire Blue. Got it from Aldi. Can't believe I've missed that one for so long.



Tesco stock that one too - Blacksticks Blue iirc. I do buy it now and again as the parental unit is rather fond of it.


----------



## Threevok (Saturday at 16:21)

Reynard said:


> Tesco stock that one too - Blacksticks Blue iirc. I do buy it now and again as the parental unit is rather fond of it.



This one was Long Clawson IIRC. Will try the Tesco for comparison, thanks


----------



## Gwylan (Saturday at 17:08)

Reynard said:


> My supper is in the poppity ping



popty ping yma, da iawn


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 17:23)

Gwylan said:


> popty ping yma, da iawn



Well, it does the job. Mine even warms the cat. (Madam Lexi likes to sit on the vents when I'm using the damn thing LOL)


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 17:23)

Right, time for a  and a biskit.


----------



## oldwheels (Saturday at 17:44)

tom73 said:


> INot saying you don't understand the financials of stock. You no doubt had a sound hold of costs and supply. For many years the co-op had none. As with all parts of the group change had to happen once Guy was bought into food it was like breath of fresh air. Working with him was totally different things got done. Sadly he's now left and not every thing is going for the better. Are thing perfect no , are things still in room for improvement yes. They will stock what sells and is on trend like every other seller. Lines have been cut in every store same as every other retailer ever higher costs are driving even deeper changers. Overall store layout and format is standard but they can order off list if they know it will sell. Sounds like they've not work out how you do it without ringing too many alarm bells.
> I understand people issues with local stores it was a constant matter of members concerns and many an hour of board time spent on dealing with it. I'm not here to defend or encourage I was just trying to be helpful and pointing out stock can be changed be it at a small level.



I understand what you say but must point out I now only use the shop in emergency as they do not stock most things I want. This seems to be a common complaint locally.
Surely reducing the volume of lowish turnover items would still work out financially viable as the delivery van is coming anyway?
Extra cost for transport is to be expected and acceptable.
I have noticed in my travels in the past that further away from the mainland the quality of food on offer is lower. One rather trivial item I always noticed was that mushrooms on sale in mainland stores had short stalks and the further away you were the mushrooms were more stalk than anything else.
I have been trying to put an emoticon after that last remark but completely failed on that.


----------



## oldwheels (Saturday at 17:49)

tyred said:


> The keyboard was sent in error to the wrong address apparently and I can keep it if I want it.
> 
> My laptop is still with the courier apparently. Where are they dispatching it from? The wilds of Borneo?



I once got a new kindle and some kitchen bits from Am——n which I had not ordered. They were in fact for somebody in Bournemouth but getting the seller to uplift them was a struggle. They did not say directly that I could keep them but that was implied. They were uplifted by courier eventually.


----------



## Hebe (Saturday at 17:49)

Hope you feel better soon @Threevok .
I have had an utterly wonderful mundane day. Met two friends for an early coffee. Did two loads of laundry. Have nearly finished knitting a sock - just need to graft the toe seam. Found Hebe Jnr using the audio interface/iPad setup I showed her to record some guitar into GarageBand. Had a walk in the drizzle with Mr Hebe.
also - in the never ending stream of the mundane - I found that there is an Apple Watch app for our solar panels, and I set up the heart rate monitor that I bought with my Christmas money. Technically, the Apple Watch measures my heart rate but in real life it’s not very reliable when I’m running.


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 18:01)

That  and biskit got deferred - ended up prepping a pumpkin for roasting, as I noticed that the top was getting a touch soft. That's oven ready now, will roast with sage and garlic


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 18:02)

And sitting down to watch Wednesday v Toon


----------



## tom73 (Saturday at 18:35)

Spilled coffee all over the table due to my arm slipping off the end of it when holding the cup. 
That's twice now


----------



## colly (Saturday at 18:38)

Baby sitting tonight  

AKA : free booze, free snacks, no clearing up, watching what 'I' like. Bring it on.


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 19:08)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Saturday at 19:10)

tom73 said:


> Spilled coffee all over the table due to my arm slipping off the end of it when holding the cup.
> That's twice now



Fear ye not, my teenage daughter dropped a whole cup on the landing, now the kitchen wall below has some 'arty' brown streaks top to bottom. Kids!


----------



## Grant Fondo (Saturday at 19:12)

There you go


----------



## tom73 (Saturday at 19:22)

Grant Fondo said:


> There you go
> View attachment 673692



Can’t your man servant clean better then that


----------



## Andy in Germany (Saturday at 19:26)

Just called Beautiful Daughter. She was on a sleepover yesterday and they made clay from flour and water. Apparently it was supposed to be slime but it didn't work out as planned.

Beautiful Daughter is very excited* and is demonstrating it to me. I suspect this will turn up all over the apartment next week.

Thank goodness we have wooden floors...

*_This is her default setting._


----------



## Illaveago (Saturday at 19:28)

I've bought a second hand Boredman Sport X 7 frame . It is triple buttered ally and has Claris Cliff gears . Yes I know all the technical terms !  
In the reviews I've been reading they seem to think it has carbon forks . From what I can see is that there is some corrosion underneath the paint near the fork shoulders .


----------



## Illaveago (Saturday at 19:32)

It's okay ! I just did a feely test . There is a temperature difference between the carbon fibre section and the fork crown . I can also feel a slight step where they join .


----------



## Andy in Germany (Saturday at 19:36)

tom73 said:


> Can’t your man servant clean better then that



That was @Grant Fondo's subtle way of showing off that he has servants.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Saturday at 19:37)

tom73 said:


> Can’t your man servant clean better then that


I'll give it a brillo later ... just need the bell to ding for dinner, then I can serve them all


----------



## PeteXXX (Saturday at 19:44)

I spoke to a 'person' at Vodafone this morning. Well ... To be honest, I think 'she' might have been a chat-bot but I really couldn't tell! 

I think that's a bit scary!!


----------



## pawl (Saturday at 20:12)

Illaveago said:


> I've bought a second hand Boredman Sport X 7 frame . It is triple buttered ally and has Claris Cliff gears . Yes I know all the technical terms !
> In the reviews I've been reading they seem to think it has carbon forks . From what I can see is that there is some corrosion underneath the paint near the fork shoulders .


----------



## pawl (Saturday at 20:20)

According to a TV magazine LP a new series of Midsomer Murders is ITV 1 8PM to 10 PM 
Looking at the schedules for tomorrow it’s an interview with someone called Harry


----------



## oldwheels (Saturday at 20:27)

Andy in Germany said:


> Just called Beautiful Daughter. She was on a sleepover yesterday and they made clay from flour and water. Apparently it was supposed to be slime but it didn't work out as planned.
> 
> Beautiful Daughter is very excited* and is demonstrating it to me. I suspect this will turn up all over the apartment next week.
> 
> ...



We used a flour and water paste to glue newspaper when making kites. They flew usually ok but being wartime there was often difficulty getting strong enough string. Improvisation was the name of the game in those days.


----------



## Illaveago (Saturday at 20:32)

pawl said:


> According to a TV magazine LP a new series of Midsomer Murders is ITV 1 8PM to 10 PM
> Looking at the schedules for tomorrow it’s an interview with someone called Harry



He's become bitter and twisted !

Now where have I heard that before ?


----------



## tyred (Saturday at 20:48)

More messages and the seller wants the keyboard returned!

Why didn't they send it to the right address in the first place.


----------



## classic33 (Saturday at 20:52)

biggs682 said:


> Had a heavy downpour just as we completed our lunchtime stroll.


Couldn't you wait until you got in home?


----------



## biggs682 (Saturday at 20:53)

classic33 said:


> Couldn't you wait until you got in home?



Afraid not


----------



## classic33 (Saturday at 20:59)

tom73 said:


> Spilled coffee all over the table due to my arm slipping off the end of it when holding the cup.
> That's twice now


Problems holding yer drink!
I dunno.


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 21:08)

Lovely supper of cold sliced steak, a jacket potato with garlic butter, braised red cabbage and roasted pumpkin with pepper & sage. Then had a helping of chocolate and caramel trifle for dessert.  

Piggy Reynard.


----------



## Jenkins (Saturday at 21:31)

Today was an object lesson in relaxation. Once the washing was on the clothes horse and dinner in the slow cooker, I took the car out and got the shopping then did a quick 20 miles each way to Needham Market & back to put a bit of charge into the battery. Home, put away the shopping and then did absolutely nothing apart from listen to various FA Cup matches on the radio while reading, make a mug of coffee and eat dinner.

There's bikes that need cleaning, but that's what tomorrow is for.


----------



## Gwylan (Saturday at 21:36)

classic33 said:


> Bullseye only ran for 15 series, 354 (inc. 11 Christmas specials) episodes.
> Strictly has run for 20 series, 366 episodes and counting.



The will to live is ebbing away. It set the nadir that only Love Island has crossed.


----------



## Gwylan (Saturday at 21:40)

Reynard said:


> That  and biskit got deferred - ended up prepping a pumpkin for roasting, as I noticed that the top was getting a touch soft. That's oven ready now, will roast with sage and garlic



If soft tops were the test for roasting things I can nominate several humans


----------



## Gwylan (Saturday at 21:43)

PeteXXX said:


> I spoke to a 'person' at Vodafone this morning. Well ... To be honest, I think 'she' might have been a chat-bot but I really couldn't tell!
> 
> I think that's a bit scary!!



Tell them a dodgy joke, use a pun or rhyming slang


----------



## PeteXXX (Saturday at 21:48)

Gwylan said:


> Tell them a dodgy joke, use a pun or rhyming slang



If I have to call back, I'll try that 👌


----------



## Gwylan (Saturday at 21:51)

tom73 said:


> yes components will be international though we make a good few about I remember something about 90% of all kettles have a British made switch. Components are about the only thing we can stay competitive on manufacturing is no longer mass basics it's more about quality specialist stuff.



There was a funny little company that held a patent for the switch that detects the steam. My experience was that they were an altogether odd bunch to deal with.
They also made the elements for infra red hobs and at the time we believed infringed a patent we held.

Funny old world


----------



## tom73 (Saturday at 22:54)

Just watched the dogs basket slowly move across the room on its own. The settee hid from view the dog pulling it from the side. He’s now hidden out of sight fast on and snoring softly. 
Don’t want to move him come bedtime once I turn the TV off he will move to his other bed for the night.
He know it’s means biscuit time


----------



## Reynard (Saturday at 23:02)

I've got one cat asleep on the desk across the room, and another asleep on top of the microwave.

Sat here with a  while watching MOTD


----------



## Speicher (Sunday at 01:12)

pawl said:


> According to a TV magazine LP a new series of Midsomer Murders is ITV 1 8PM to 10 PM
> Looking at the schedules for tomorrow it’s an interview with someone called Harry



I think that is someone who has just shot himself in the foot. Was he in the Army?


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 01:36)

I've spent an enjoyable evening writing. Well, making a start on editing the almost complete chapter I had been working on before the festive season. I've enjoyed getting back to my characters. 

I've also bought another programme for my archive after the seller, from whom I've bought stuff before, sent me an offer I couldn't refuse. I *had* been looking at buying one that was somewhat cheaper, but very tatty. The offer plus the free postage meant there wasn't much difference, so a no-brainer in the end to get the one in much better condition. One of the photos in my collection is published in this one.


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 01:45)

Time to finish my  and tootle off up the wooden hill.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (Sunday at 05:13)

Good morning. Woke up at the normal time today.

Time for breakfast.


----------



## biggs682 (Sunday at 05:44)

Morning, right time for a couple of quick jobs then some dark miles need doing


----------



## tyred (Sunday at 06:32)

Seems wet and windy here. 

I have a horrible headache and some aches and pains, probably a result of yesterday's Covid vaccine.


----------



## Illaveago (Sunday at 07:09)

oldwheels said:


> I was involved in retail as we had our own shop at one point and understand stocking problems.
> In my distillery days I was also responsible for stock control with eye watering amounts of money involved.
> I have been told by several different coop workers that they have no control over what is stocked and that all such decisions are made by Manchester. An isolated one could be badly informed but all from the local manager down cannot be wrong surely.
> They have a relatively large section for example of ready meals which the majority of residents do not want. A whole aisle devoted to alcohol is definitely overkill. How many varieties of gin do you need for a resident population of about 1500 which includes outlying hamlets?
> ...



What are they teaching top management these days ?


----------



## Illaveago (Sunday at 07:23)

PeteXXX said:


> I spoke to a 'person' at Vodafone this morning. Well ... To be honest, I think 'she' might have been a chat-bot but I really couldn't tell!
> 
> I think that's a bit scary!!



It might be more useful if they used Miner Birds !


----------



## Illaveago (Sunday at 07:30)

Speicher said:


> I think that is someone who has just shot himself in the foot. Was he in the Army?



I can't wait for whoever paid him for their ratings to plummet !


----------



## Andy in Germany (Sunday at 07:34)

pawl said:


> According to a TV magazine LP a new series of Midsomer Murders is ITV 1 8PM to 10 PM
> Looking at the schedules for tomorrow it’s an interview with someone called Harry



Are Britain's favourite European migrants continuing to provide arguments for a republic?


----------



## Andy in Germany (Sunday at 07:35)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'll give it a brillo later ... just need the bell to ding for dinner, then I can serve them all



Can't the boots boy do it?


----------



## Illaveago (Sunday at 07:45)

Morning .
I think we've had enough rain now !
Driving over to pick up that frame yesterday we went through some very large puddles. I think I may need an Alvis Stalwart soon !


----------



## cookiemonster (Sunday at 07:59)

tyred said:


> Seems wet and windy here.
> 
> I have a horrible headache and some aches and pains, probably a result of yesterday's Covid vaccine.



I had the headache from hell when I got my BioNtech Bivalent vaccine just before Xmas. Wiped me out for 2 days.


----------



## cookiemonster (Sunday at 07:59)

A wet week coming up for us here in HK.


----------



## Illaveago (Sunday at 08:40)

I was looking at the "Show us Your Watch " thread and wondered if we ought to have one for sundials ?


----------



## oldwheels (Sunday at 08:52)

Windy day and still dark. The nights seem to be extending rather than getting shorter.
A neighbour along the street is going to be annoyed. The empty wheely bin from the hated holiday house has been left in the street again and blown into the front of his car. 
It has probably been lying there for ages as nobody staying there has any sense of local resposibility and just dump the rubbish there and depart. When I am next out I will fling it in and block the gate which has no planning consent anyway as the main entrance is on the other side of the house. Not seen the owner far ages and he has delegated responsibility to a letting agent.
Nothing planned but may go up and visit my wildlife pal but with drink driving not possible [ thankfully] New Year is different nowadays.


----------



## biggs682 (Sunday at 09:09)

What a glorious sunny start to the day
35 miles completed
First cuppa went down well
Garden birds have been fed.


----------



## biggs682 (Sunday at 09:09)

Illaveago said:


> What are they teaching top management these days ?



Nothing


----------



## Illaveago (Sunday at 09:55)

oldwheels said:


> Windy day and still dark. The nights seem to be extending rather than getting shorter.
> A neighbour along the street is going to be annoyed. The empty wheely bin from the hated holiday house has been left in the street again and blown into the front of his car.
> It has probably been lying there for ages as nobody staying there has any sense of local resposibility and just dump the rubbish there and depart. When I am next out I will fling it in and block the gate which has no planning consent anyway as the main entrance is on the other side of the house. Not seen the owner far ages and he has delegated responsibility to a letting agent.
> Nothing planned but may go up and visit my wildlife pal but with drink driving not possible [ thankfully] New Year is different nowadays.



Padlock the bin to the gate .


----------



## Magpies (Sunday at 10:31)

What a difference a day makes! From a wet and windy Saturday to crisp, clear Sunday morning. My trek across the fens complete, all's right with the world .....


----------



## biggs682 (Sunday at 10:41)

About to have a second cuppa me thinks.
The blue sky has some grey patches but it's dry


----------



## biggs682 (Sunday at 12:22)

Morning walk completed
Time to have my nostrils cleared


----------



## Hebe (Sunday at 12:28)

I made lentil soup.


----------



## tom73 (Sunday at 12:52)

Dog walk time and oh look the afternoon rain forecast has picked now to start.


----------



## rockyroller (Sunday at 13:31)

Threevok said:


> Incidently, is that you in the Avatar pic?



hehe no. that was a guy looking for spare change at the dock for the Sausalito ferry back to San Francisco, CA. we rented bikes & rode across the Golden Gate Bridge, got a little lost but made it to the little town for lunch, beer & ice cream. decided to take bikes back across the bay on the ferry. the kids were wiped out. if you can't tell, that's a little dog wearing sunglasses. very well behaved cutie


----------



## rockyroller (Sunday at 13:33)

got out for a wintry ride yesterday. back to work today. it's been about a month since I've been to my 2nd job!


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 13:42)

Currently grey, mild and blustery here chez Casa Reynard, though it was sunny earlier.

Slept well and had a lie in, and have had a quiet morning online nerding with fellow motor racing eggheads. It's nice, now that the festive season running around is over, that I can just decompress for a bit. This afternoon I plan to do some more writing and spend some time on the coloured pencil drawing I'm working on - it's nearly finished, but the last few bits are tricky. There's also FA Cup football to be watched / listened to.

For reasons I do not understand, Madam Poppy is currently asleep in a tray of apples in the hallway. Cats, eh...

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon. I will need to go to the utility room to grab another bread and a bottle of milk from the fridge.


----------



## biggs682 (Sunday at 14:08)

biggs682 said:


> Time to have my nostrils cleared



Thankfully the sceptic tank didn't need checking as had been emptied last week


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 15:35)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of dark rye toast, one topped with sliced sausage and mustard, one with cheddar and mango chutney, plus an apple, a pear and two  

Done the litter trays and now sat back to watch some snooker


----------



## DCLane (Sunday at 15:53)

Sat in Manchester after an (expensive) lunch then onto an afternoon performance of The Lion King. It's SWMBO's birthday present from last year and we should have decent seats (Circle at the front).






In the meantime I've mended her smart watch whilst waiting for lunch.


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 15:55)

My scanner has just been delivered.


----------



## oldwheels (Sunday at 16:02)

Dreich, wet and windy day so went out to visit my wildlife pal and reminisced about our scuba diving days and some of the adventures we had then.
Some were a bit frightening like the time he was caught in a downcurrent and was at 40 metres while frantically finning up and inflating everything possible. He then got into an upcurrent and had to dump air as fast as possible to slow the ascent. Managed to get under control at 10 metres depth.
We also once got caught off Ardnamurchan when a storm suddenly appeared and our boat was on a lee shore. Running out of air and swept by heavy seas is not nice.

On a more sombre note a storm surge is forecast for this evening about 1800 and people are warned to get the storm boards out as the tide will be very high.
My old workshop at sea level used to get flooded to about a metre depth so all electrics had to be high and any stock and machinery well above floor level.
I still have a deep freeze which got flooded so I used fresh water then WD40 on the motor and compressor followed by contact cleaner. It still works but is now only on standby duties for emergencies.


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 16:13)

Oh noes... That is just the WORST draw we could've got in the cup...

Man City / Chelsea v Oxford / Arsenal


----------



## postman (Sunday at 16:31)

Oh no it could be Accy v Postman in the cup.Well Leeds were that bad and 2-0 down at half time,I stopped watching and did half the ironing then prepped the veg for evening meal.When I go back it's 2-1 then a penalty miss,then a 93rd equaliser.I might do more ironing when Leeds play.Then the icing on the cake Postman v Accy in the next round.


----------



## Hebe (Sunday at 17:02)

My new heart rate monitor works far better than the one in my smart watch. So I can keep an eye on things post covid. The weather forecast let me down - the downpour predicted for after I got back from my half hour ride instead turned up 10 minutes into it.


----------



## tyred (Sunday at 17:02)

Today has been unproductive even by my standards. 

It was horribly wet and windy all day and now it is calmed down and my headache is much better, it is dark! 

I did thread the stray cord back through all the slats on my Venetian blind and it's now back to normal but boy was that a fiddly task and I am grateful that I don't repair blinds for a living. Who designs these things? 

I had got an audio book out from the library and tried to listen to it but the second CD in the series just skips in my player. I tried cleaning it but made no difference. I can listen to Corsa twit driving around in circles instead! 

I basically never have takeaways at home but I might pop out for fish and chips as I can't be bothered cooking.


----------



## Illaveago (Sunday at 17:06)

I washed the new frame off . I wrote down the frame number and checked it with the stolen bike numbers . Nothing .
The frame doesn't look as though it has done too much mileage . The front brake blocks are worn but the chain rings look fine . I tried to free up the rear brake , it is a bit stiff and the cable is a bit frayed. I'll replace it later. I went up to Halfords to buy a new chain for it , the old one is rusty and stiff. I borrowed both front and rear wheels off the Carrera Zelos , it's only 7 speed at the rear but I thought it would do for a test ride. Once fitted I ran through the gears to see if it was working . Oh! I sat on the bike to see if it fitted ! It seems to fit , a little bit of a stretch to the hoods but okay for a test ride .
I set off for for my ride. I went a few yards and then went back to raise the saddle a bit, it was too low . I set off again , the saddle needed raising a bit more but I wanted to test the bike before it rained. I did 5 miles . I couldn't get into the low range so I continued my ride on the large chainring. The bike feels lighter than the Zelos and the gearing feels lower despite using the same wheels . I enjoyed my first ride despite the rain which started on my return journey . 5 miles completed . The bike needs more tinkering to sort a few things out .


----------



## biggs682 (Sunday at 17:12)

Just started raining here 
My chin has been shaved


----------



## Grant Fondo (Sunday at 17:16)

Watching City tonk Chelsea ... when the heck is Potter going?


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 17:38)

Grant Fondo said:


> Watching City tonk Chelsea ... when the heck is Potter going?



I've switched to the Villa v Stevenage game.

Don't think you can blame Potter. It's not his fault he's been lumbered with a bunch of overpaid and undertalented numpties.


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 17:40)

I have a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 17:55)

The last in the trio of stock car programmes I bought came a cropper in the post  

Can't really blame the seller, it was reasonably well packaged, but the envelope got soaked in transit. Looks like it had been dropped in a puddle / left out in the rain at some point during its journey down from Scotland, and it was soggy when I got it yesterday. 

Thankfully none of the pages were stuck together; I've now dried the programme out and put it in my book press. That should mitigate the worst of the damage. Such a shame really, as these things are quite rare in the scheme of things.

Some sellers I deal with will seal paper ephemera into punch pockets / ziplock bags. Might suggest that to this chap when I send him some feedback.


----------



## gbb (Sunday at 17:57)

Odd two weeks....
Xmas day, our sons ex took ill (colitis, she has a stoma etc) and off to hospital she went We took the 2 girls (2 and 6) and they've been with us since, just gone to her other nans this afternoon, we both need to get back to work.
Their mum is still in hospital (she is estranged from our son)
Wife hasn't been too well either, struggling with a virus.
Grandaughter (2) has a bad chest and intermittently starts coughing for maybe half an hour at a time. Generally OK but a stubborn infection perhaps.
My OA has been flaring up again so I've felt better.

Kiddos have just gone, wife has tested positive for covid.

 all we want is a good night's sleep, I'm now consigned to the spare room.


----------



## tom73 (Sunday at 18:13)

Just seen the Yorkshire tea advert with Patrick Stewart on the TV. Every time I see it can't but think it's a bit creepy.


----------



## PeteXXX (Sunday at 18:20)

Illaveago said:


> I was looking at the "Show us Your Watch " thread and wondered if we ought to have one for sundials ?









Here's a sundial (and my Brommie) by Tissington Church last October 😁


----------



## tom73 (Sunday at 18:26)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 673767
> 
> 
> Here's a sundial (and my Brommie) by Tissington Church last October 😁



Think it's stoped


----------



## tyred (Sunday at 18:37)

Fish and chips consumed. 

Listening to a radio programme about Edward Lear which is actually very interesting.


----------



## Gwylan (Sunday at 18:45)

Non event day. 
Testing the potential of the new air frier.
There was also a nice bottle of red.

Afternoon settee security


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 18:54)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

The girls will be disappointed as there is no more chicken. They will have to make do with their usual Felix.


----------



## tyred (Sunday at 19:12)

I just remembered to take down my two Christmas cards! That's the Bah! Humbug! season done and dusted for another twelve month.


----------



## DCLane (Sunday at 20:01)

Back from The Lion King in Manchester - late after there was a stoppage due to a medical emergency in the audience, all OK though.

Good points: technically excellent, lots of well-choreographed mime and dance

Bad points: Clearly used an audio track of singing and music, with limited live audio input. The lady behind me coughed continuously throughout the performance


----------



## Grant Fondo (Sunday at 20:22)

DCLane said:


> Back from The Lion King in Manchester - late after there was a stoppage due to a medical emergency in the audience, all OK though.
> 
> Good points: technically excellent, lots of well-choreographed mime and dance
> 
> Bad points: Clearly used an audio track of singing and music, with limited live audio input. The lady behind me coughed continuously throughout the performance



That's reminded me, must try and get some Joe Satriani tickets at the Bridgewater!
Last Mchr outing was ballet at the Lowry over a year ago ... must get into town a bit more!


----------



## Grant Fondo (Sunday at 20:50)

Last Harrods mince pie quoffed with amaretto butter of course. What is one to do now?


----------



## Jenkins (Sunday at 21:09)

This morning started bright and sunny and, with heavy showers forecast for the afternoon, I decided to get out for a ride to enjoy the conditions. I didn't realise that there'd been yet more rain overnight or that the wind was so strong, but I hit the target of getting the Spa Elan's mileage over 10,000 since it was delivered in August 2017. 


Jenkins said:


> There's bikes that need cleaning, but that's what tomorrow is for.


And it really did need a lot of work once I'd had a shower.


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 21:48)

Lovely supper of steamed salmon, a jacket potato with butter, braised red cabbage and green beans, and then a serving of chocolate & caramel trifle to finish.  

Sad to see the end of the salmon (the st clements joint thingy from the Tesco Christmas range) and the red cabbage as I've really enjoyed them, but good to finish them without either having developed language skills. The contents of the fridge is now beginning to look eminently manageable.


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 21:49)

Grant Fondo said:


> Last Harrods mince pie quoffed with amaretto butter of course. What is one to do now?



Come and help me eat my stash, maybe?


----------



## tom73 (Sunday at 21:59)

Grant Fondo said:


> Last Harrods mince pie quoffed with amaretto butter of course. What is one to do now?



May have go common and send out for a hamper from Fortnums


----------



## Grant Fondo (Sunday at 22:06)

Reynard said:


> Come and help me eat my stash, maybe?



I'm seriously jealous!
This is my new favourite website  
https://themincepie.co.uk/2020/12/08/review-harrods-classic-mince-pies/


----------



## Grant Fondo (Sunday at 22:08)

tom73 said:


> May have go common and send out for a hamper from Fortnums



Fortnums mince pies are normally £13 a box!
Down to £6 now which is still a bit steep. Bet they're nice though.


----------



## tom73 (Sunday at 22:26)

Grant Fondo said:


> Fortnums mince pies are normally £13 a box!
> Down to £6 now which is still a bit steep. Bet they're nice



Think I will pass still a few homemade ones stashed in the freezer.


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 22:27)

Mine are the Tesco "Finest" all butter jobbies. They're nice because the pastry is lovely and flaky and the filling is generous but not too sweet.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Sunday at 22:32)

Reynard said:


> Mine are the Tesco "Finest" all butter jobbies. They're nice because the pastry is lovely and flaky and the filling is generous but not too sweet.



Oooh, i like those. I had some shockers from Co-op, overly sweet, eurgh!


----------



## Grant Fondo (Sunday at 22:35)

Reynard said:


> Mine are the Tesco "Finest" all butter jobbies. They're nice because the pastry is lovely and flaky and the filling is generous but not too sweet.



Got top spot a few years back!


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 22:46)

Grant Fondo said:


> Got top spot a few years back!
> View attachment 673835



They also won a blind taste test on "Eat Well For Less" - anything that wins one of those tests is worth investigating. That's how I discovered them tbh...


----------



## Grant Fondo (Sunday at 23:16)

I shall move over to these when it warms up a bit ... lovely with a brew.


----------



## Reynard (Sunday at 23:18)

Grant Fondo said:


> I shall move over to these when it warms up a bit ... lovely with a brew.
> View attachment 673837



Oh, I bagged two boxes on sticker the other week. Madam Lexi LOVES the custard filling...


----------



## classic33 (Sunday at 23:46)

Grant Fondo said:


> That's reminded me, must try and get some Joe Satriani tickets at the Bridgewater!
> *Last Mchr outing was ballet at the Lowry over a year ago* ... must get into town a bit more!


You've to be on your toes for the ballet!


----------



## Grant Fondo (Monday at 00:20)

classic33 said:


> You've to be on your toes for the ballet!



Aha! Didn't book the rock tickets as Madame Fondo not a fan ... booked Romeo & Juliet ballet at the Lowry instead. Our third Matthew Bourne one in July, luvly!


----------



## rockyroller (Monday at 00:39)

Grant Fondo said:


> Last Harrods mince pie quoffed with amaretto butter of course. What is one to do now?



got liquor?


----------



## rockyroller (Monday at 00:42)

gbb said:


> Odd two weeks....
> Xmas day, our sons ex took ill (colitis, she has a stoma etc) and off to hospital she went We took the 2 girls (2 and 6) and they've been with us since, just gone to her other nans this afternoon, we both need to get back to work.
> Their mum is still in hospital (she is estranged from our son)
> Wife hasn't been too well either, struggling with a virus.
> ...



oh man. sympathies. hang in there. they are lucky to have you. maybe wear a mask around everybody? you're "the last man standing"


----------



## Reynard (Monday at 01:44)

I've had a brilliant evening doing some nocturnal nerding with my historian friend. Time to finish my  and think about heading off upstairs for a nice long hot bath.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## Andy in Germany (Monday at 04:38)

Good morning. 

Wind and rain forecast all week; kindly stop sending us your unwanted weather.


----------



## tyred (Monday at 06:53)

Looks like we've got some more rain. 

I wonder which day summer will be in 2023!


----------



## biggs682 (Monday at 07:00)

Morning dark outside still
Can't see the predicted frost thankfully
First cuppa went down well


----------



## woodbutchmaster (Monday at 07:10)

just back from quick walk with dogs......it is chucking it down ! Not my favourite way to start the day !


----------



## Illaveago (Monday at 07:14)

Morning.
As I looked out of the window this morning I thought for once we had a dry day . I just looked out a minute ago and noticed that both of our cars are wet .


----------



## biggs682 (Monday at 07:18)

Could be an exhausting day today I think . 
Monday morning comes around so quickly


----------



## tom73 (Monday at 07:29)

It looks like someone called Harry has had the Shovel out again overnight.


----------



## biggs682 (Monday at 08:05)

Garden birds have been fed and first arrival is a blackbird


----------



## Gwylan (Monday at 09:09)

Well the bin men have been.
The bin fairy has returned it to it's storage spot 

Mundane today


----------



## oldwheels (Monday at 09:22)

Dry just now but showers forecast and strong winds for the rest of the week.
Spent a bit of time yesterday looking through my bookshelves. Strange collection.
I have one entitled "ClayTobacco Pipes" which gives history and how to make them if so inclined. 
I have a few I collected from the seabed off the main pier. The best one is almost intact with General Gordon effigy on it so that dates it pretty well.
Best collected after dark as such things show up much better by torchlight.


----------



## oldwheels (Monday at 09:25)

Clay Pipe from the seabed


----------



## fossyant (Monday at 09:30)

Pretty grim outside. Even the light is on in the conservatory where I'm working today. Tomorrow's forecast is supposed to be worse.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (Monday at 09:31)

That's a load of laundry done and dried, and my fit band recharged. I'm now at the coffee reward stage.


----------



## PeteXXX (Monday at 09:45)

Decent weather here in Hamtun today. That's handy as I have some outside & garden stuff to do. Dog's bin walked and so have I
🐶 🚶


----------



## PeteXXX (Monday at 09:58)

I've nearly run out of both Sherbet Lemons _AND_ Rhubarb & Custards!!


----------



## rockyroller (Monday at 10:23)

no snow storms on the 10 day forecast. whacky winter


----------



## rockyroller (Monday at 10:25)

oldwheels said:


> Clay Pipe from the seabed



wow, that's fascinating. how old do you think it is? how did you catch it?


----------



## tyred (Monday at 10:52)

oldwheels said:


> Clay Pipe from the seabed
> 
> View attachment 673857



Clay pipes (usually broken) used to turn up all the time when digging potatoes. I never saw anything like that though, they were always plain. 

I do have a complete one somewhere I found as a teenager. I did clean it up at the time and tried smoking it.


----------



## Oldhippy (Monday at 10:56)

I also have found a few. They can date anywhere from 1600's I think.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Monday at 11:19)

oldwheels said:


> Clay Pipe from the seabed
> 
> View attachment 673857



There’s shed loads around here. The local area had many clay pits and the ball clay was exported everywhere. We used to do electrical work for a company called “ Wareham Ball Clay “ and there’s a local pub named “ The Clay Pipe “


----------



## Speicher (Monday at 11:25)

tom73 said:


> It looks like someone called Harry has had the Shovel out again overnight.



Why did he think that writing a book about it would help?


----------



## biggs682 (Monday at 11:32)

Blue sky here with some light fluffy clouds.
Time for a mid morning drink just got to decide what to have tea or hot squash .


----------



## Gwylan (Monday at 11:37)

Troubl


Speicher said:


> Why did he think that writing a book about it would help?



Trouble is he keeps throwing the dirt into the fan and it's blowing his way. 

Not an edifying sight, sad really. 

Feel fortunate that no one wants to hear the murky details of my family's lives.


----------



## Gravity Aided (Monday at 11:37)

Speicher said:


> Why did he think that writing a book about it would help?



Might raise enough to buy a snow-blower.


----------



## Gwylan (Monday at 11:38)

Gwylan said:


> Well the bin men have been.
> The bin fairy has returned it to it's storage spot
> 
> Mundane today



Big achievement was emptying the shredder contents into the recycling bin.


----------



## tom73 (Monday at 11:39)

Speicher said:


> Why did he think that writing a book about it would help?



He's not even wrote it he got a ghostwriter to do it. It's help his bank balance


----------



## Speicher (Monday at 11:39)

Gwylan said:


> Troubl
> 
> Trouble is he keeps throwing the dirt into the fan and it's blowing his way.
> 
> ...



Really close friends, as opposed to a publicist, would have advised against publishing a book.


----------



## tom73 (Monday at 11:44)

Gwylan said:


> Big achievement was emptying the shredder contents into the recycling bin.



Always some that escapes then ends up all over the place.


----------



## oldwheels (Monday at 11:58)

rockyroller said:


> wow, that's fascinating. how old do you think it is? how did you catch it?



Aged probably around 1880’s and found on seabed while doing a night dive searching for such things. Lots of broken plates and quite a few china mugs with some damage. Many from MacBraynes shipping company which ran and still does run passenger and freight to all the Scottish islands.
There is also a sunken Spanish galleon in the vicinity and there have been attempts to salvage it over the years. So far as is known none very successful as they were searching for a lot of gold supposed to be on board. I reckon the local clans looted the vessel before they sunk it.


----------



## tom73 (Monday at 12:29)

oldwheels said:


> Aged probably around 1880’s and found on seabed while doing a night dive searching for such things. Lots of broken plates and quite a few china mugs with some damage. Many from MacBraynes shipping company which ran and still does run passenger and freight to all the Scottish islands.
> There is also a sunken Spanish galleon in the vicinity and there have been attempts to salvage it over the years. So far as is known none very successful as they were searching for a lot of gold supposed to be on board. I reckon the local clans looted the vessel before they sunk it.



A ye-oldie whiskey galore maybe.


----------



## biggs682 (Monday at 13:35)

Lunchtime stroll completed breezy but dry


----------



## Reynard (Monday at 13:43)

A chilly, blustery and occasionally sunny day here chez Casa Reynard.

Slept really well, Overslept, actually. Ooops. Reckon my body is still telling me that I'm in something of a sleep deficit. But I spent the morning puttering about in the garden looking for deadfall. Stuck to the bits where I'm protected from the very keen breeze. Will have to go out later with the chainsaw as there's a dead branch dangling in the curly willow, and it's too long / too big to pull free in one piece.

I'd much rather be testing my new scanner and getting stuck into the backlog of stuff, but looking at the forecast for most of the coming week, I had better take advantage of this break in the weather. It might be at least Friday before I get another chance to haul wood.

The match between Ronnie O'Sullivan and Luca Brecel is shaping up to be a good one.

Anyways, it is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## fossyant (Monday at 13:50)

MrsF's in work, the boiler is still not working, so she's sat there in two coats. They were able to work from home most of last week due to the fault. Part's availability.


----------



## fossyant (Monday at 13:52)

Been drilling holes and fitting vents to the storage shed. It's getting a bit damp inside and I suspect there isn't enough air flow. Down side is my son has overfilled it, which compounds the issue (the shed was for his car parts). I've got six vents to fit to the three exposed sides. Hopefully this will reduce the damp !


----------



## Andy in Germany (Monday at 14:09)

Wow, I just managed to wrestle Excel into submission and finished the monthly report in under two hours and with minimal swearing.


----------



## biggs682 (Monday at 15:43)

Car collected


----------



## Gwylan (Monday at 15:47)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wow, I just managed to wrestle Excel into submission and finished the monthly report in under two hours and with minimal swearing.



I suggest that Excel for a report not the best place to start.

I suggest a doc programme and drop tables from your data ( spread sheet). Then save them together in a folder for the month.
Also share the file from your computer appropriately to people who need to read but not fiddle. Also means you retain ownership.

But you might be stuck with a bumpy system that makes you do that. There are plenty of them around.

Do I miss work? You can guess


----------



## oldwheels (Monday at 15:50)

tom73 said:


> A ye-oldie whiskey galore maybe.



Whisky Galore was the outer Hebrides and S.S. Politician. 
It did indeed have scotch whisky and some was recovered intact and still drinkable.
My younger son was one of the divers working on this wreck.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (Monday at 16:21)

Those magpies are ganging up again outside my window. I think they're plotting something.

(Incidentally, the white plastic bag has now been there for 4 years.)


----------



## biggs682 (Monday at 17:25)

Another working day completed for me 

Smells like a nice roast dinner is being cooked for tea


----------



## Andy in Germany (Monday at 17:38)

Gwylan said:


> I suggest that Excel for a report not the best place to start.
> 
> I suggest a doc programme and drop tables from your data ( spread sheet). Then save them together in a folder for the month.
> Also share the file from your computer appropriately to people who need to read but not fiddle. Also means you retain ownership.
> ...



Basically it's a table of what bikes were repaired and what parts were used; it's showing that I have included the cost in the end user price.

It's strange though, every time I mention I've used Excel, someone says it isn't really designed for what I was doing, which was usually a table of some kind. 

This raises the question: what is it good for?


----------



## Oldhippy (Monday at 17:41)

Absolutely nothing!


----------



## Oldhippy (Monday at 17:49)

Damn, just splashed wine up my arm having caught the edge of the sofa putting down the glass.


----------



## tyred (Monday at 17:52)

Oldhippy said:


> Absolutely nothing!



In my previous job, we had a piece of custom built software to access the customer data base and record any customer service or technical support queries and it wasn't ideal but was still pretty user friendly and all the information we needed was accessible from one place. 

Then the company got bought out and new boss banned us from using our own system and made us use their system which meant storing all the information in Excel sheets. We now had to look up about half a dozen spreadsheets if a customer called in with a fault instead of having a single user interface. Then there was the added complications where perhaps someone couldn't find the customer's details so re-entered them leading to duplicate information. 

New boss insisted this was much better than the antiquated system we had been using.


----------



## Reynard (Monday at 17:53)

Had a lovely luncheon of a giant pitta bread filled with sliced turkey, coleslaw and cranberry sauce, plus an apple, a pear, the least of the pomegranate and two  

Watched Ronnie steamroller Luca Brecel (so much for a close match!) and then went out into the garden to deal with that chunk of willow. While I was at it, saw that a nearby cherry tree also had two sizeable dead branches within reach, so cut those off as well. All of that wood got sawn into three foot lengths and stacked along the fence where it is now out of the weather. If it's dry enough on Wednesday, I'll turn it into logs and chuck it in the garage. Also took out a dead bullace, but it was so rotten, I just rolled the bits to the edge of the wood and have left it for the beetles and woodlice.

Now sat down with a  and a chocolate biskit.


----------



## tyred (Monday at 17:54)

Large pot of vegetable soup simmering away. 

The cost of leeks has gone up


----------



## Reynard (Monday at 17:59)

Andy in Germany said:


> This raises the question: what is it good for?



I use Excel for creating timelines and race results for my archive, as well as keeping track of what programmes and magazines I have / still need. There's not enough room in my head to keep everything straight, not when I'm working with a timespan that stretches for more than a decade.

Used Excel a LOT when doing engineering-type stuff to display large amounts of numerical data in graphic form. But then you can also go into the nuts and bolts and dig out specific numbers.


----------



## tom73 (Monday at 18:18)

Andy in Germany said:


> This raises the question: what is it good for?



Nothing other than taking up time and keeping IT helplines in money. Use numbers on the mac as much as i can why more user friendly. 

@tyred my new boss is like that sends excel sheets out for everything. We just use to have a simple formatted list of work and student details. Now we get excel sheets with multiple taps and cells all empty. So you have to wade though pagers of nothing to get to the stuff you need. That's once you've convert it to a formate that works lord knows how she make a mess of forwarding the stuff/


----------



## tyred (Monday at 18:32)

I made the mistake of checking the weather forecast for the rest of the week. I wish I hadn't bothered.  

Anyone know Noah's phone number? I want to buy an Ark.


----------



## rockyroller (Monday at 18:37)

General Manager is away
Owner just left for the day
our schedule is very very light right now
gosh I love January!


----------



## rockyroller (Monday at 18:39)

tyred said:


> Anyone know Noah's phone number? I want to buy an Ark.



maybe just see if you can sneak on board


----------



## rockyroller (Monday at 18:42)

Oldhippy said:


> Damn, just splashed wine up my arm having caught the edge of the sofa putting down the glass.



well that's it, we're cutting you off


----------



## Reynard (Monday at 18:57)

Almost time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.

And watch Oxford v Arsenal.


----------



## Mike_P (Monday at 18:58)

Trimmed the buddleia this lunchtime, that's the garden wheelie bin filled already for whenever the first collection of 2023 is. Hoping pointlessly it would give my neighbour a hint as that buddleia if trimmed would fill around six wheelie bins.


----------



## pawl (Monday at 19:31)

tyred said:


> I made the mistake of checking the weather forecast for the rest of the week. I wish I hadn't bothered.
> 
> Anyone know Noah's phone number? I want to buy an Ark.



Amazon is your go to supply for hard to find items


----------



## Gwylan (Monday at 20:47)

Andy in Germany said:


> Basically it's a table of what bikes were repaired and what parts were used; it's showing that I have included the cost in the end user price.
> 
> It's strange though, every time I mention I've used Excel, someone says it isn't really designed for what I was doing, which was usually a table of some kind.
> 
> This raises the question: what is it good for?



Table fine. 
Thought it was a narrative report

Could make it quicker and easier with some look-ups.


----------



## biggs682 (Monday at 21:21)

This time next week I will be wiser


----------



## classic33 (Monday at 21:40)

Andy in Germany said:


> Wow, I just managed to wrestle Excel into submission and finished the monthly report in under two hours and with minimal swearing.


Next time, no swearing?


----------



## Jenkins (Monday at 21:42)

I was woken this morning by the sounds of bins being emptied - none of which were mine. Lovely sunny morning so I walked down to the local Post Office to drop a parcel off and was glad I'd taken sunglasses for the return leg due to the amount of glare off the still wet roads.

With the exception of a sedate, meandering ride into town for some shopping the rest day was spent taking a long time to do a few domestics - vacuuming, washing the kitchen floor, general tidying up, etc and finally getting round to breaking out the clippers to tidy up the winter hair growth.


----------



## classic33 (Monday at 21:47)

tyred said:


> I made the mistake of checking the weather forecast for the rest of the week. I wish I hadn't bothered.
> 
> Anyone know Noah's phone number? I want to buy an Ark.


0719 841350.


----------



## fossyant (Monday at 22:16)

Plan is to bike commute tomorrow unless its biblical at 7am. I can deal with it once moving, or on the way home, but biblical makes getting stuff dry tricky. If its just rain, then thats fine.


----------



## Gravity Aided (Monday at 22:31)

A beagle is fast asleep, next to me.
Waiting on Amazon, and my fauxlex.


----------



## Gravity Aided (Monday at 22:34)

5 stops away, one street over. It amazes me that there are 5 people on this little cul-de-sac getting packages today.


----------



## Gravity Aided (Monday at 22:40)

Maybe once they drop my package off they can go back to Lidice.


----------



## classic33 (Monday at 22:40)

Gravity Aided said:


> 5 stops away, one street over. It amazes me that there are 5 people on this little cul-de-sac getting packages today.


16 houses on this one, and on any day of the week there's at least six getting something delivered.

This doesn't include shopping deliveries or normal post delivers.


----------



## Reynard (Monday at 22:52)

Had a lovely sausage sandwich and the last of the chocolate and caramel trifle thing while watching the football.

Good result, but I bet the tie will be played on the day I have a trip to Hampshire planned. Hey ho, c'est la vie...


----------



## Gravity Aided (Monday at 23:16)




----------



## Gwylan (Monday at 23:57)

Tomorrow train- 3 min time, cycle to fit class. Then 15 km to lunch. 1400 appointment with audiologist.
Then 25km home.

If it is precipitating down I shall use the return half of my ticket.

Totally crazy. Ticket with old codgers card is £2.90 for my journey. The return ticket is just 10p more. Makes taking the car expensive, even at 50 mpg


----------



## Gwylan (Monday at 23:59)

classic33 said:


> 16 houses on this one, and on any day of the week there's at least six getting something delivered.
> 
> This doesn't include shopping deliveries or normal post delivers.



Sounds like the cul de sac where I live.


----------



## Reynard (Tuesday at 00:01)

I need a


----------



## Reynard (Tuesday at 01:48)

Right, hot bath and then bed.

Nunnight one and all xxx


----------



## raleighnut (Tuesday at 03:21)

tyred said:


> Looks like we've got some more rain.
> 
> I wonder which day summer will be in 2023!



One day in late March as usual.


----------



## Andy in Germany (Tuesday at 05:48)

Good morning. 

For some reason I'm running my very own sneezing Olympics this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (Tuesday at 06:41)

Morning


----------



## tyred (Tuesday at 06:48)

Morning. 

It appears to have stopped raining!


----------



## tom73 (Tuesday at 06:51)

tyred said:


> Morning.
> 
> It appears to have stopped raining!



So it’s you that’s made it start raining here


----------



## biggs682 (Tuesday at 07:00)

Just about fine drizzling here but only just started.
First cuppa going down well.
Still very dark outside


----------



## Illaveago (Tuesday at 07:12)

Morning .
It's raining . I have proof ! There is a wet Georgie washing himself dry in front of me .


----------



## Andy in Germany (Tuesday at 07:20)

At work. Weather is mixed: In the distance the Kandel is topped with cloud and the ground is wet but there's spots of blue sky all around. The river was a bit high this morning too.


----------



## biggs682 (Tuesday at 07:28)

Today could be different but we will have to see


----------



## biggs682 (Tuesday at 08:00)

Garden birds have been fed
First down was a blackbird


----------



## Illaveago (Tuesday at 08:15)

Spare!
A good name for a book .
I wonder how many will be left on the shelves ?


----------



## Mo1959 (Tuesday at 08:16)

Illaveago said:


> Spare!
> A good name for a book .
> I wonder how many will be left on the shelves ?



Supposedly people queuing at midnight for it!


----------



## Illaveago (Tuesday at 08:21)

Mo1959 said:


> Supposedly people queuing at midnight for it!



What ! To get out as they don't want to buy it ?


----------



## fossyant (Tuesday at 08:22)

The rain didn't actually arrive until just before 6am. Didn't sound too bad, so I was on the bike at 7. It was wet, but not biblical. Despite taking it easy there was a slight tail wind. The Shimano winter boots got me there with dry feet. All the spray has cleaned them up nicely ! Just got the task of drying out the waterproofs, gloves and sweaty kit now.


----------



## Illaveago (Tuesday at 08:22)

Ooh! They have one person on the Beeb !


----------



## Andy in Germany (Tuesday at 08:22)

Andy in Germany said:


> At work. Weather is mixed: In the distance the Kandel is topped with cloud and the ground is wet but there's spots of blue sky all around. The river was a bit high this morning too.



Huzzah; sunshine is breaking through the clouds...


----------



## Illaveago (Tuesday at 08:41)

I went out to our local Tesco filling station for a newspaper. I was surprised to see their forecourt closed off with the floor being dug up . The forecourt was closed for several months prior to Christmas for new pumps and tanks to be installed. I asked what was going on at the checkout. It turns out that they put the old pumps in to save money but they won't work with the new software for paying at the pumps ! 
A good money saving idea !


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (Tuesday at 08:50)

Andy in Germany said:


> Huzzah; sunshine is breaking through the clouds...



Oi, I think that's our sun!


----------



## tom73 (Tuesday at 09:00)

Illaveago said:


> Spare!
> A good name for a book .
> I wonder how many will be left on the shelves ?



Old Matt despite all his PR , mass public forgiveness in the 1st week only shifted 5000 most of the rest will have be pulped by now. 
So who knows ?


----------



## tyred (Tuesday at 09:08)

There's a large inflatable Santa, somewhat deflated, stuck in the hedge a bit down the road. It must have blown from someone's garden. 

I do wonder what the carbon footprint of all the crap people buy and dump for Christmas actually is.


----------



## oldwheels (Tuesday at 09:26)

Rain battering on my front windows again and forecast to continue.
Been summoned to attend the surgery to get a needle stuck in my arm to suck blood out. I ordered the stuff for B12 injection which seemed to have caught somebody's eye but not really necessary as I normally book a blood check which is done immediately before the B12.
Just found another old booklet written by an ex army officer who left the army in 1946 and took over a derelict Drovers Inn on Mull. An early settler but of the better type who integrated well and worked hard.
The book does not tell of the time he was gathering seaweed for his vegetable garden and found a hessian wrapped bundle of some vegetation he did not recognise but just cut it open and mixed it in with the seaweed.
Some time later when he had trouble keeping the weeds down he got raided by the drug squad as what he had was a good crop of marijuana [spelling?].
He did get off with no charges.


----------



## pawl (Tuesday at 09:33)

Mo1959 said:


> Supposedly people queuing at midnight for it!



Is it a very thick book (the book bot the writer)as looking for something to wedge the side door in the garage open.If the wind is in the wrong direction it blows it shut


----------



## biggs682 (Tuesday at 10:35)

Time for a second cuppa and 5 minutes away from the desk


----------



## fossyant (Tuesday at 11:16)

This rain is not stopping. Oil filled radiator on max to dry out my gear.


----------



## rockyroller (Tuesday at 11:21)

have a nice day peeps


----------



## Grant Fondo (Tuesday at 12:38)

I'm wondering if 'Bullseye' needs its own thread ... a series 6 prize, a 'magnificent touring bike!'
Any ideas what is is? Brookes saddle so must be half decent?


----------



## fossyant (Tuesday at 12:44)

Just had to dry out my front lights from this morning. Noticed they had steamed up. Fortunately, the lens is press fitted into the front of the metal case and sealed with a little 'o' ring. A quick blast under one of those crazy strong hand dryers and all is fine. I'll be applying some rubber grease to the seals tonight.


----------



## Reynard (Tuesday at 13:41)

Mild, grey and soggy here chez Casa Reynard. The worst of the rain seems to have blown through, but there's still drizzle hanging in the air.

Slept really well, but have decided to have a quiet morning and simply re-jig the fridges in the kitchen and utility room, Have also re-stocked various toiletries etc in the bathroom. Later, I will need to drop off the parental's prescription and I'll prep the ingredients for tonight's supper. And then, I might finally test the scanner I bought on the 'bay.

Might watch some snooker later too. And I will try and chase up something I saw for sale on the 'bay. Forgot about the auction end time because I was watching the football, but the lot is listed as not having been sold, so will ping a message to the seller and see if he'll do a deal if it hasn't been re-listed.

Good job I moved all of that wood yesterday as the forecast for the rest of the week does not look terribly stellar.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Gwylan (Tuesday at 13:54)

Illaveago said:


> Spare!
> A good name for a book .
> I wonder how many will be left on the shelves ?



at a wedding....


----------



## mybike (Tuesday at 13:54)

Mike_P said:


> Trimmed the buddleia this lunchtime, that's the garden wheelie bin filled already for whenever the first collection of 2023 is. Hoping pointlessly it would give my neighbour a hint as that buddleia if trimmed would fill around six wheelie bins.



I used to cut mine down to the ground each year & it was magnificent. Since we've moved, I don't think they've cut it once.


----------



## biggs682 (Tuesday at 13:59)

Lunchtime stroll completed
A d the rain has ceased but still grey


----------



## Andy in Germany (Tuesday at 14:03)

Andy in Germany said:


> At work. Weather is mixed: In the distance the Kandel is topped with cloud and the ground is wet but there's spots of blue sky all around. The river was a bit high this morning too.



Skies cleared but there's a clear snow line on the Kandel now.


----------



## Illaveago (Tuesday at 14:14)

oldwheels said:


> Rain battering on my front windows again and forecast to continue.
> Been summoned to attend the surgery to get a needle stuck in my arm to suck blood out. I ordered the stuff for B12 injection which seemed to have caught somebody's eye but not really necessary as I normally book a blood check which is done immediately before the B12.
> Just found another old booklet written by an ex army officer who left the army in 1946 and took over a derelict Drovers Inn on Mull. An early settler but of the better type who integrated well and worked hard.
> The book does not tell of the time he was gathering seaweed for his vegetable garden and found a hessian wrapped bundle of some vegetation he did not recognise but just cut it open and mixed it in with the seaweed.
> ...



The weather's so bad it wants to come in and shelter !


----------



## Illaveago (Tuesday at 14:18)

I have a Georgie asleep on my legs .


----------



## Andy in Germany (Tuesday at 14:24)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Oi, I think that's our sun!



Honestly, they come over here, taking our weather...

Oh, wait...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (Tuesday at 14:38)

Car has passed MOT with no advisories. Phew saved throwing more cash at the money pit.

This is what it did to my heart rate


----------



## Illaveago (Tuesday at 14:48)

We have been asked to re garden a rescued Hedgehog. We would have to keep feeding it until the summer. Our resident fro the hotel seems to have found food elsewhere as it hasn't touched the biscuits I put down yesterday.
Georgie is awake and is glued to the TV he is watching the Farmer's Country Showdown . He seems fascinated by all of the animals .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (Tuesday at 14:51)

Illaveago said:


> Spare!
> A good name for a book .
> I wonder how many will be left on the shelves ?



Prince William has a book coming out called No Heir


----------



## Ming the Merciless (Tuesday at 14:55)

Illaveago said:


> I have a Georgie asleep on my legs .



Better than a Geordie


----------



## raleighnut (Tuesday at 15:06)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'm wondering if 'Bullseye' needs its own thread ... a series 6 prize, a 'magnificent touring bike!'
> Any ideas what is is? Brookes saddle so must be half decent?
> View attachment 673961



That's a Dawes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (Tuesday at 15:10)

raleighnut said:


> That's a Dawes



That was my guess but I was holding fire.


----------



## PeteXXX (Tuesday at 15:15)

I was in the local shopping centre when MrsPete said she needed some of them there passport photos from a booth. 
I wish she'd warned me earlier as I would have popped over to the cake shop and got a chocolate éclair to poke through the curtains just as the flash was about to pop 😁


----------



## dave r (Tuesday at 15:49)

mybike said:


> I used to cut mine down to the ground each year & it was magnificent. Since we've moved, I don't think they've cut it once.



I normally cut mine down to two or three feet tall and they go well in the summer.


----------



## dave r (Tuesday at 15:50)

raleighnut said:


> That's a Dawes



With a triple on the front.


----------



## biggs682 (Tuesday at 15:54)

Still damp underfoot outside


----------



## pawl (Tuesday at 15:58)

That’s my Sunday job completed building a fire surround Will post a photo when I’ve fixed it to the wall


----------



## tyred (Tuesday at 16:03)

Guinness are going to put their prices up by 12%. Things are getting serious.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Tuesday at 16:10)

biggs682 said:


> Still damp underfoot outside



I was thinking Dawes Galaxy. Noted the posh Blackburn carrier?


----------



## mybike (Tuesday at 16:12)

Andy in Germany said:


> Basically it's a table of what bikes were repaired and what parts were used; it's showing that I have included the cost in the end user price.
> 
> It's strange though, every time I mention I've used Excel, someone says it isn't really designed for what I was doing, which was usually a table of some kind.
> 
> This raises the question: what is it good for?



Ideally Excel, like all spreadsheets, is designed to have numbers entered & give summaries based on those numbers. It's a calculating tool. So if, for example, you want to record your rides, your avg speed, max speed & distance it is ideal. You can then manipulate the figures & see how much slower you were today. You can even use it to make a graph of your gradual reduction in speed over time.


----------



## pawl (Tuesday at 16:16)

Mo1959 said:


> Supposedly people queuing at midnight for it!



Amazon are selling them half price. Dammed if I’m going to put money in the whinging H and M all ready inflated bank balance


----------



## mybike (Tuesday at 16:18)

classic33 said:


> 0719 841350.



Glad to hear he has a mobile.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Tuesday at 16:18)

Lovely day out with the " Second Tuesday " gang. A bit grey along the quay but the food in the Poole Arms was excellent.


----------



## bobzmyunkle (Tuesday at 16:22)

mybike said:


> You can even use it to make a graph of your gradual reduction in speed over time.


I have a similar graph showing my decreasing weight and increasing power to weight ratio. Somehow I can't get it to work.


----------



## classic33 (Tuesday at 16:23)

mybike said:


> Glad to hear he has a mobile.


T'ain't a mobile, they start 08 over there.


----------



## classic33 (Tuesday at 16:24)

Andy in Germany said:


> Good morning.
> 
> For some reason I'm running my very own sneezing Olympics this morning.


Who were the medal winners?


----------



## oldwheels (Tuesday at 16:40)

Never stopped raining all day and windy as well.
Pootled about inside but this affects me badly and I need to get out for my own sanity. Not even been as far as the bins. 
Did some cooking for the freezer but nothing else useful.

Edit to add the MV Isle of Mull has broken down in the Pentland Firth but made it into harbour under escort. Nobody knows yet how serious this is but not good news and we still have the small ferry on reduced service due to staff illness. Troubles never seem to cease.


----------



## mybike (Tuesday at 16:41)

classic33 said:


> T'ain't a mobile, they start 08 over there.



Then you haven't given the full 15 digits


----------



## mybike (Tuesday at 16:41)

classic33 said:


> Who were the medal winners?



My nose is running a close second.


----------



## biggs682 (Tuesday at 17:07)

Grant Fondo said:


> I was thinking Dawes Galaxy. Noted the posh Blackburn carrier?



?????


----------



## Aravis (Tuesday at 17:12)

Today is my half birthday. I've reached 62½, ⅝ of the way to a century, or if you prefer half way between 50 and 75. Pretty significant, don't you think?


----------



## Gwylan (Tuesday at 17:17)

A mundane, moist tracycle day.

Bike to train, train 3 stops, bike to hospital, audiologist, bike to station, expresso and undeserved rocky road, train 3 stops, cycle home. 
Didn't rain, quite. 
But the wind blew, how the wind blew.


----------



## Gwylan (Tuesday at 17:19)

Gwylan said:


> Tomorrow train- 3 min time, cycle to fit class. Then 15 km to lunch. 1400 appointment with audiologist.
> Then 25km home.
> 
> If it is precipitating down I shall use the return half of my ticket.
> ...



Confess I took the bike on the train, both ways.

Got good value for £3.00


----------



## slow scot (Tuesday at 18:04)

oldwheels said:


> Never stopped raining all day and windy as well.
> Pootled about inside but this affects me badly and I need to get out for my own sanity. Not even been as far as the bins.
> Did some cooking for the freezer but nothing else useful.
> 
> Edit to add the MV Isle of Mull has broken down in the Pentland Firth but made it into harbour under escort. Nobody knows yet how serious this is but not good news and we still have the small ferry on reduced service due to staff illness. Troubles never seem to cease.



Why was it in the Pentland Firth if it’s a Mull ferry? Doesn’t sound right.


----------



## biggs682 (Tuesday at 18:09)

Aravis said:


> Today is my half birthday. I've reached 62½, ⅝ of the way to a century, or if you prefer half way between 50 and 75. Pretty significant, don't you think?



Congratulations


----------



## Illaveago (Tuesday at 18:12)

Aravis said:


> Today is my half birthday. I've reached 62½, ⅝ of the way to a century, or if you prefer half way between 50 and 75. Pretty significant, don't you think?



Is that seasonally adjusted ?


----------



## oldwheels (Tuesday at 18:25)

slow scot said:


> Why was it in the Pentland Firth if it’s a Mull ferry? Doesn’t sound right.



It was away for annual refit in Aberdeen and was due to take up service here tomorrow for a few days before going somewhere else to allow other vessels overhaul.
Never a dull moment when discussing ferries.
We had a less frequent but more reliable service when I came here to work in 1972 to run a business heavily reliant on ferry transport.


----------



## Speicher (Tuesday at 18:33)

Okay I know we are not supposed to discuss politics, but can I ask a question please? 

Hypothetically someone decides that Ward E at a particular hospital needs a minimum of ten nurses to be able to offer "an acceptable level of service" during a strike. (puts on tin hat) What happens if close scrutiny/and investigation shows that there might be less staff than that on a "non-strike"day?


----------



## Andy in Germany (Tuesday at 18:36)

classic33 said:


> Who were the medal winners?



Couldn't tell; the announcement was broken by sneezing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (Tuesday at 18:40)

Speicher said:


> Okay I know we are not supposed to discuss politics, but can I ask a question please?
> 
> Hypothetically someone decides that Ward E at a particular hospital needs a minimum of ten nurses to be able to offer "an acceptable level of service" during a strike. (puts on tin hat) What happens if close scrutiny/and investigation shows that there might be less staff than that on a "non-strike"day?



The policy says that wouldn't ever happen so any evidence to the contrary can safely be ignored.


----------



## rockyroller (Tuesday at 18:44)

biking after work
this morning, Wifey just kept asking "why"


----------



## tom73 (Tuesday at 18:47)

Speicher said:


> Okay I know we are not supposed to discuss politics, but can I ask a question please?
> 
> Hypothetically someone decides that Ward E at a particular hospital needs a minimum of ten nurses to be able to offer "an acceptable level of service" during a strike. (puts on tin hat) What happens if close scrutiny/and investigation shows that there might be less staff than that on a "non-strike"day?



Nothing we don't have legal staffing levels except ICU which is derogated area anyway. Oddly on the last strike wards had never seen as many staff. The clinical high up's stopped beating up staff over beds numbers and got to work doing hands on care. Dr's mucked in too in support of the nurses so it takes a strike to get to wards staff.


----------



## Reynard (Tuesday at 18:53)

Productive afternoon. Dropped the parental's prescription off at the quack, did all the prep for tonight's supper so just need to throw everything together and put the rice cooker on, and then got the new-to-me scanner (Canon Lide 220) working with my Sony Vaio. Still need to tweak the settings as it (currently) doesn't like black & white newspaper quality images.

Enjoyed a nice  and a Nurenberger Lebkuchen bought in Aldi. I think that next Christmas, if I decide to buy Lebkuchen, I shall buy them from Aldi. They are SO much nicer than the ones from Tesco. The ones from Tesco had very little flavour other than an overwhelming sweetness.

Both girls are curled up next to each other on the desk that's in the space under the stairs.


----------



## Speicher (Tuesday at 19:02)

tom73 said:


> Nothing we don't have legal staffing levels except ICU which is derogated area anyway. Oddly on the last strike wards had never seen as many staff. The clinical high up's stopped beating up staff over beds numbers and got to work going hands on care. Dr's mucked in too in support of the nurses so it takes a strike to get to wards staff.



I was visiting my Mother once in hospital and ended up in a lift where Consultant was working alongside a Porter. I asked the Consultant if his pay rate for that day was the same as the porter's usual rate. I can still remember the embarassed silence.

As I understand it the reasons for the strikes are low staff numbers as well as pay rates. People leave nursing to take less stressful jobs, but earning just as much.


----------



## Reynard (Tuesday at 19:04)

Right, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## pawl (Tuesday at 19:15)

Glad my ring door bell didn’t record last nights meteorite last night If it had it would have been approaching at below roof top hight Probably would have been sitting in load of rubble today


----------



## tyred (Tuesday at 19:16)

I'm going to eat a Galaxy (the chocolate bar, not a Ford people carrier or star system).


----------



## tom73 (Tuesday at 19:35)

Speicher said:


> I was visiting my Mother once in hospital and ended up in a lift where Consultant was working alongside a Porter. I asked the Consultant if his pay rate for that day was the same as the porter's usual rate. I can still remember the embarassed silence.
> 
> As I understand it the reasons for the strikes are low staff numbers as well as pay rates. People leave nursing to take less stressful jobs, but earning just as much.



Yep it's as much about patient safety as it's about pay currently the number leaving is mostly cancelling out the ones joining. 
It's been like it for years many more now have just simple have had enough. Primary care the numbers are even worse the DN team that covers Mrs 73 area is 7 short been like it for years. Every so often she get redeployed for 12 weeks (no-one to take her work she fits that in too) to help out. As a thank you they only give her 20 house calls a day the norm is 30. The wider region has 11 DN teams they are all the same or more. Mrs 73's team is 3 short the other team covering the other 1/2 of region is 4 short. Every area you look is either running at critical or close to.


----------



## Speicher (Tuesday at 20:08)

tom73 said:


> Yep it's as much about patient safety as it's about pay currently the number leaving is mostly cancelling out the ones joining.
> It's been like it for years many more now have just simple have had enough. Primary care the numbers are even worse the DN team that covers Mrs 73 area is 7 short been like it for years. Every so often she get redeployed for 12 weeks (no-one to take her work she fits that in too) to help out. As a thank you they only give her 20 house calls a day the norm is 30. The wider region has 11 DN teams they are all the same or more. Mrs 73's team is 3 short the other team covering the other 1/2 of region is 4 short. Every area you look is either running at critical or close to.



Thirty house calls a day, at twenty minutes per visit, plus travel time is ... a lot more than an eight hour day.  I am basing a visit on twenty minutes as that is what is took when I was having regular blood tests at home.


----------



## biggs682 (Tuesday at 20:33)

T'internet is very slow at daughter in laws tonight
Still just about raining in Numpton
Been a productive day started off very busy with quite a few people asking for this that and the other urgently 
Thankfully went quieter as the day progressed


----------



## Reynard (Tuesday at 20:58)

Lovely supper of a thai-ish style curry with prawns and loads of oriental veggies, and steamed basmati rice.  

After all the rich and stodgy festive food, it ticked all the boxes.


----------



## Jenkins (Tuesday at 21:15)

With a delivery expected this morning while I was at work and knowing the forecast was for heavy rain I left a large plastic bag tied to the back door for the postie to use to keep the parcel dry. Little did I know that the sender had used a box twice as big as needed for the contents. Delivery has been resceduled for tomorrow when it will hopefully be dry - I may leave a black plastic waste sack out just in case.


----------



## tom73 (Tuesday at 21:23)

Speicher said:


> Thirty house calls a day, at twenty minutes per visit, plus travel time is ... a lot more than an eight hour day.  I am basing a visit on twenty minutes as that is what is took when I was having regular blood tests at home.



That assumes they are fit when you visit last time she had someone was clearly unwell and needed an ambulance. That turned into 4 hours , another no carers so had to get them up, out of bed and dressed before she started. Complex dressing changers eat into your time too add in initial wound assessments your on way to 1 hour. Some visits are 3 times a day. The regular DN’s just get on with it and work flat out and make it work lords know how. These are part of services that are about keeping people out of hospital. So it’s easy to see why things are the way they are.


----------



## tom73 (Tuesday at 21:26)

Jenkins said:


> With a delivery expected this morning while I was at work and knowing the forecast was for heavy rain I left a large plastic bag tied to the back door for the postie to use to keep the parcel dry. Little did I know that the sender had used a box twice as big as needed for the contents. Delivery has been resceduled for tomorrow when it will hopefully be dry - I may leave a black plastic waste sack out just in case.



Luckily they leave stuff like that in the greenhouse normally or next door spots them and takes it.


----------



## Jenkins (Tuesday at 21:27)

Today I am 29 days away from being twice that amount in years.


----------



## Reynard (Tuesday at 21:39)

tom73 said:


> That assumes they are fit when you visit last time she had someone was clearly unwell and needed an ambulance. That turned into 4 hours , another no carers so had to get them up, out of bed and dressed before she started. Complex dressing changers eat into your time too add in initial wound assessments your on way to 1 hour. Some visits are 3 times a day. The regular DN’s just get on with it and work flat out and make it work lords know how. These are part of services that are about keeping people out of hospital. So it’s easy to see why things are the way they are.



Tell me about it... Mum was a DN from the early 80s to the mid 90s. What you say now is much like what she used to say back then, so really, et plus ça change...


----------



## tom73 (Tuesday at 21:59)

Reynard said:


> Tell me about it... Mum was a DN from the early 80s to the mid 90s. What you say now is much like what she used to say back then, so really, et plus ça change...



Yep been like it for decades add in an image problem then they wonder why no one wants to to it.


----------



## Reynard (Tuesday at 22:04)

tom73 said:


> Yep been like it for decades add in an image problem then they wonder why no one wants to to it.



Mum's real bugbear was the students she had to take round on a regular basis. She always complained that they weren't interested in learning how a job was done, and when she asked them why, their standard reply was "oh, we want to do a degree and go into management."

So yeah...

But then as an engineer who was subjected to various management courses, my point is this: how can management "manage" if they've no idea about the work people on the front line actually do. How it's done, the time it takes to do it properly, and what you need for the task in hand.


----------



## PeteXXX (Tuesday at 22:35)

Reynard said:


> Mum's real bugbear was the students she had to take round on a regular basis. She always complained that they weren't interested in learning how a job was done, and when she asked them why, their standard reply was "oh, we want to do a degree and go into management."
> 
> So yeah...
> 
> But then as an engineer who was subjected to various management courses, my point is this: how can management "manage" if they've no idea about the work people on the front line actually do. How it's done, the time it takes to do it properly, and what you need for the task in hand.



The same applies to the transport industry. It frequently used to be drivers who bought a truck, then two more to set up a company and then managed/drove to get the jobs done. People who knew what life was like as an HGV driver. 
Now, it's mainly bean counters running the show. 
I've been on both sides as an HGV driver (vocational licence since 1980) and transport manager for Sainsbury's.
The ignorance of each others jobs often astounded me!


----------



## Gravity Aided (Tuesday at 23:14)

Grant Fondo said:


> I'm wondering if 'Bullseye' needs its own thread ... a series 6 prize, a 'magnificent touring bike!'
> Any ideas what is is? Brookes saddle so must be half decent?
> View attachment 673961



Soma?


----------



## Gravity Aided (Tuesday at 23:20)

Aravis said:


> Today is my half birthday. I've reached 62½, ⅝ of the way to a century, or if you prefer half way between 50 and 75. Pretty significant, don't you think?



Yes, mainly because I am close o that myself.


----------



## Gravity Aided (Tuesday at 23:32)

I always told up and coming managers to learn all aspects of the business because one day they will need to train others. The people coming into film photography were not raised in it, as many in my generation were. Large skill loss when we all went digital. Good to see film making a bit of a comeback among the retro crowd.


----------



## Reynard (Tuesday at 23:58)

Gravity Aided said:


> The people coming into film photography were not raised in it, as many in my generation were. Large skill loss when we all went digital. Good to see film making a bit of a comeback among the retro crowd.



Tell me about it... Towards the end of my time as a pro snappy, digital became much more affordable, and then it became a losing battle because drivers preferred to have crappy free pics from a mate than to pay me a fair fee for my skills behind the camera.

Which is the reason why, after my run-in with Swine Flu in the winter of 2009/10, I never went back to photography other than puttering about for myself.

Edited to add that for much of the last fifteen or so years, I'd volunteered my services as a photographer to the local branch of Cats Protection. But the branch has recently gone through a change of committee, and it seems my services are no longer required. I now do the occasional bit for a Siamese and Oriental rescue.


----------



## Reynard (Wednesday at 01:33)

One last  for the day, methinks...


----------



## Andy in Germany (Wednesday at 05:42)

Good morning.

I've got to drive today, assuming the client who normally drives the van has remembered to leave the key in its usual place and hasn't taken it home again.


----------



## biggs682 (Wednesday at 06:04)

Morning


----------



## PeteXXX (Wednesday at 06:17)

I'm up.


----------



## PeteXXX (Wednesday at 06:18)

It's ♻ Bin day today.


----------



## biggs682 (Wednesday at 07:02)

Back at home
A45 busy for 6am 
Just got time to have a lay down before my work commute around the house


----------



## biggs682 (Wednesday at 07:03)

And first cuppa going down well in a clean mug
Some people need to learn that dishwashers do not always get things clean


----------



## Illaveago (Wednesday at 07:13)

Reynard said:


> Mum's real bugbear was the students she had to take round on a regular basis. She always complained that they weren't interested in learning how a job was done, and when she asked them why, their standard reply was "oh, we want to do a degree and go into management."
> 
> So yeah...
> 
> But then as an engineer who was subjected to various management courses, my point is this: how can management "manage" if they've no idea about the work people on the front line actually do. How it's done, the time it takes to do it properly, and what you need for the task in hand.



It's my opinion that they have all employed supermarket managers !


----------



## Illaveago (Wednesday at 07:22)

Morning.
It is dark outside but I expect it is raining as normal.
I may have to construct another Hedgehog hotel. I'm not sure where I put my drawings .


----------



## Tenkaykev (Wednesday at 07:43)

Illaveago said:


> Morning.
> It is dark outside but I expect it is raining as normal.
> I may have to construct another Hedgehog hotel. I'm not sure where I put my drawings .



I did see a few blueprints online, and one person used a large plastic storage box such as you find in Wilko.


----------



## Illaveago (Wednesday at 07:50)

Tenkaykev said:


> I did see a few blueprints online, and one person used a large plastic storage box such as you find in Wilko.



That might be a good idea as an outer shell to keep it waterproof . On its own it might become hot in the summer . Back in 1976 , the hot summer we discovered a Hedgehog nest under a sheet of corrugated steel covered in grass . The poor babies cooked in the heat .


----------



## Illaveago (Wednesday at 07:56)

Ooh! What a surprise ! It isn't raining at the moment and I can see some clear sky .


----------



## tom73 (Wednesday at 08:00)

Illaveago said:


> That might be a good idea as an outer shell to keep it waterproof . On its own it might become hot in the summer . Back in 1976 , the hot summer we discovered a Hedgehog nest under a sheet of corrugated steel covered in grass . The poor babies cooked in the heat .



Other things to consider are condensation on the inside maybe an issues, the UV stability won't be great. Having broken a few they do make a mess of plastic flying all over. Not great if ones inside at the time, the big issue for me is introducing yet more micro plastic into the environment.


----------



## biggs682 (Wednesday at 08:03)

Garden birds have been fed
The magpies were first down today
Looks like some blue sky patches and no rain


----------



## PeteXXX (Wednesday at 08:20)

I'm about to take the 🐶 for a walk.


----------



## tyred (Wednesday at 08:50)

Another wet and windy one. Was drookit after this morning's walk. Some of my neighbours had left bins out which blew over. It seems the binpersons emptied the bins but didn't bother picking up anything which had fallen out!


----------



## Gwylan (Wednesday at 08:55)

Can assure you that 75 is just the beginning.


biggs682 said:


> Congratulation





Andy in Germany said:


> The policy says that wouldn't ever happen so any evidence to the contrary can safely be ignored.



That is from a statement from the recently created Ministry of Truth and Official Facts and Statistics who now are the authority on all subjects in public debate.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (Wednesday at 08:57)

Clear and gusty here this morning. I really like the current phase of the moon. It goes down during the morning in the west so I get the transition from night moon to day moon outside my window, waning a bit more day by day, and setting a little later and further south.


----------



## oldwheels (Wednesday at 09:02)

Illaveago said:


> It's my opinion that they have all employed supermarket managers !



My sister in law was a nurse in charge of heart transplant patients after surgery. She had a manager imposed on her who cut her stock of bone catheters to one rather than three. I have no idea what a bone catheter is or is for but apparently you need one or die but sometimes the first one does not work so spares were kept.
The manager had previously been in charge of a shoe manufacturing business.
She resigned and a good nurse was lost to the system.


----------



## Gwylan (Wednesday at 09:06)

rockyroller said:


> biking after work
> this morning, Wifey just kept asking "why"





Jenkins said:


> Today I am 29 days away from being twice that amount in years.



Aren't numbers wonderful.


----------



## oldwheels (Wednesday at 09:12)

Windy day again and nearly as wet as yesterday.
The mention of bins blown over reminds me the holiday house bin I shoved in the garden gate has been brought back out. I think the postman shifted it to get in so it will go further in and overturned next.
NOMADS is the local amateur dramatics club and it has been called that for at least 40 years.
Some settler is objecting to the name as it apparently is also the name of a notorious motorcycle group.
Anybody know anything about this subject?
Just got a text from Calmac warning of cancellations due to weather.


----------



## biggs682 (Wednesday at 09:55)

Second cuppa went down well with some fruit bread


----------



## rockyroller (Wednesday at 10:53)

garbage day. anything in the fridge that has to go?


----------



## rockyroller (Wednesday at 10:56)

pretty quiet on the trails last night


----------



## tom73 (Wednesday at 11:09)

oldwheels said:


> Windy day again and nearly as wet as yesterday.
> The mention of bins blown over reminds me the holiday house bin I shoved in the garden gate has been brought back out. I think the postman shifted it to get in so it will go further in and overturned next.
> NOMADS is the local amateur dramatics club and it has been called that for at least 40 years.
> Some settler is objecting to the name as it apparently is also the name of a notorious motorcycle group.
> ...



Are they going to complain about pre-filled medication boxers/cards too as they are collectively called NOMAD's?


----------



## Gravity Aided (Wednesday at 11:25)

Generally, I always thought of a Nomad as an unaffiliated motorcyclist, someone who was not patched to a club.


----------



## Jenkins (Wednesday at 11:34)

Lovely sunny morning down here by the coast with an unplanned pre-dawn stroll along the prom when I picked up a puncture on the way in to work. I'm going to knock off a bit early to go home and get my car so I can get the bike home as it's the ebike which I've not had a look at how the rear wheel comes off and how the power lead unplugs yet.


----------



## Jenkins (Wednesday at 11:48)

Gwylan said:


> Aren't numbers wonderful.


It's what kept me sane in my late teens when I had a part time job as a bingo caller - working out the relationship between two consecutive numbers produced by the ping pong balls or the random number generator. For example if the number 56 was followed by 47 you could put 56 between the 4 & 7 to make a run of 4 numbers and both add up to 11


----------



## Gwylan (Wednesday at 12:33)

Jenkins said:


> Lovely sunny morning down here by the coast with an unplanned pre-dawn stroll along the prom when I picked up a puncture on the way in to work. I'm going to knock off a bit early to go home and get my car so I can get the bike home as it's the ebike which I've not had a look at how the rear wheel comes off and how the power lead unplugs yet.



Take a selection of spanners. Around 18mm or bigger. Maybe Allen keys too.
Also expect two plug and sockets, depending on how the bike is controlled.


----------



## oldwheels (Wednesday at 12:46)

tom73 said:


> Are they going to complain about pre-filled medication boxers/cards too as they are collectively called NOMAD's?



Never heard of that but must keep in mind


----------



## Tenkaykev (Wednesday at 12:48)

Jenkins said:


> It's what kept me sane in my late teens when I had a part time job as a bingo caller - working out the relationship between two consecutive numbers produced by the ping pong balls or the random number generator. For example if the number 56 was followed by 47 you could put 56 between the 4 & 7 to make a run of 4 numbers and both add up to 11





Jenkins said:


> It's what kept me sane in my late teens when I had a part time job as a bingo caller - working out the relationship between two consecutive numbers produced by the ping pong balls or the random number generator. For example if the number 56 was followed by 47 you could put 56 between the 4 & 7 to make a run of 4 numbers and both add up to 11



I had a long bus journey to school in my early teens. Dad had taught me cribbage so I would practice totting up crib scores using the ticket serial numbers.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Wednesday at 12:49)

I was planning a quick utility ride at lunchtime, but its persisting down and breezy  
January 'weather windows' are often a bit fleeting I find.


----------



## oldwheels (Wednesday at 12:51)

oldwheels said:


> Never heard of that but must keep in mind
> [/QUOTE
> As an add on NOMADS means
> North Of Mull Amateur Dramatic Society


----------



## Tenkaykev (Wednesday at 13:16)

A well timed run in glorious sunshine this morning. I could hear the distant sound of someone playing the flute as I started out, and was fortunate to see a cormorant with wings fully spread perched on a post just a few metres from me as I ran past a local pond. A couple of minutes after getting in the door the heavens opened.


----------



## Andy in Germany (Wednesday at 13:50)

Jenkins said:


> It's what kept me sane in my late teens when I had a part time job as a bingo caller - working out the relationship between two consecutive numbers produced by the ping pong balls or the random number generator. For example if the number 56 was followed by 47 you could put 56 between the 4 & 7 to make a run of 4 numbers and both add up to 11



I could look at a 56 and a 47 for several days on end, and never once come up with that idea.

This inability to see patterns in numbers is probably why I always loathed those maths 'projects' at school.


----------



## biggs682 (Wednesday at 13:53)

Lunchtime breezy stroll completed


----------



## Reynard (Wednesday at 13:56)

Mild and blustery here chez Casa Reynard. It was sunny earlier, but it has now clouded over, and I suspect that rain is heading this way.

Slept OK-ish, but any sort of gentle waking up was interrupted by the parental unit who had apparently misplaced a cat. Said cat was curled up in a box of fabric offcuts that lives under the credenza in the hall / extension. Hey ho, someone's going to have to put up with me being a mardy bag today on the account that I didn't get my full quota of kip.

Anyways, that aside, I have had a kitchen morning, and have turned a pile of rather tired vegetables (carrots, a parsnip, two sweet potatoes, the last of a head of celery, a potato and a bunch of salad onions) into a large cauldron of soup. I also added the turkey stock / cooking juices, some of the roasted pumpkin and a few handfuls of red lentils. Should be good when it's done, smells lovely as it's simmering away.

I will need to restock all the wood bins in the house this afternoon, and refill the coal scuttle.

But first, it's time for luncheon.


----------



## rockyroller (Wednesday at 14:01)

Spring schedule done (for now), so it's back to next Fall's schedule ...


----------



## rockyroller (Wednesday at 14:03)

Reynard said:


> Said cat was curled up in a box of fabric offcuts that lives under the credenza in the hall / extension.


what is it about them, that they like weird little hide-aways? our cat unit sometimes likes a shelf in the basement. it's not even warm down there!


----------



## tom73 (Wednesday at 14:18)

Andy in Germany said:


> I could look at a 56 and a 47 for several days on end, and never once come up with that idea.
> 
> This inability to see patterns in numbers is probably why I always loathed those maths 'projects' at school.



Mathematically patterns are all over the place, nature is full of them they seam to flock to flower heads.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Wednesday at 14:49)

tom73 said:


> Mathematically patterns are all over the place, nature is full of them they seam to flock to flower heads.



I was waiting outside the local veg shop and noticed the sprouts climb the stem in a spiral pattern. I believe it’s the most efficient way for each individual sprout to get maximum sunlight.


----------



## Reynard (Wednesday at 15:14)

Lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with sliced turkey and cranberry sauce, one with cheddar and mango chutney, plus a clementine, a pear and two  

It is now pouring with rain here.


----------



## Reynard (Wednesday at 15:15)

rockyroller said:


> what is it about them, that they like weird little hide-aways? our cat unit sometimes likes a shelf in the basement. it's not even warm down there!



Twenty five odd years of cat ownership, and I've still not figured the little furry verminoids out LOL 

They never cease to surprise me.


----------



## tom73 (Wednesday at 15:17)

Drinking  and watching ice cold in Alex our favourite film shame Mrs 73 is at work.


----------



## Reynard (Wednesday at 15:23)

Am watching a bit of snooker before restocking the wood and coal in the house.


----------



## oldwheels (Wednesday at 15:30)

tom73 said:


> Mathematically patterns are all over the place, nature is full of them they seam to flock to flower heads.



When I did botany at university level many years ago there was a mathematical id system which when used could identify any plant.


----------



## oldwheels (Wednesday at 15:41)

Mixed up kind of day. Heavy rain showers put me off taking the trike out but the main excitement was going to the local chemist for a repeat prescription.
I had ordered stuff for B12 injection and assumed it was in the bag they gave me. Got home and no B12 so immediate assumption was that the surgery had not sent the request down as they have a habit of missing some items. 
Reordered but then phoned the pharmacist who had forgotten to tell me there are supply problems again and they cannot get any just now. Surgery meantime had phoned me to query my last order.
I think it is now kind of sorted and as a last resort the pharmacy can give me one ampule for injection from an opened pack they have. The practice nurse also usually has some spare for those who appear with no supply.
That is the extent of my exciting life style these days.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Wednesday at 15:47)

oldwheels said:


> That is the extent of my exciting life style these days.



You need to start watching _Bullseye._


----------



## Ming the Merciless (Wednesday at 17:06)

Met a friend for pub lunch. Just under 50km ridden. Windy. Sunny before pub and rain on way home. Great beer offer at pub.


----------



## Oldhippy (Wednesday at 17:17)

Absolutely hammering it down outside.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Wednesday at 17:20)

Oldhippy said:


> Absolutely hammering it down outside.



Crossing the bridge over the river Stour near Wimborne on Monday, it looked as though a new tributary was being created. The " Lost Pond " in the local Pocket Park has also sprung back into existence after many years.


----------



## Andy in Germany (Wednesday at 17:23)

I am eating cheese on toast.

I _like _cheese on toast.


----------



## Andy in Germany (Wednesday at 17:23)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Met a friend for pub lunch. Just under 50km ridden. Windy. Sunny before pub and rain on way home. Great beer offer at pub.
> 
> View attachment 674053



That's the sort of offer that looks very good after several beers...


----------



## Oldhippy (Wednesday at 17:24)

I like cheese on toast, off toast, well cheese in general is excellent.


----------



## Andy in Germany (Wednesday at 17:25)

tom73 said:


> Mathematically patterns are all over the place, nature is full of them they seam to flock to flower heads.



Fair enough, as long as I don't have to work out a formula to express the relationship between the number of petals and the spots; I can still just enjoy the flowers.


----------



## DCLane (Wednesday at 17:47)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am eating cheese on toast.
> 
> I _like _cheese on toast.



There's a cheese on toast café in Honley, West Yorkshire called Rarebites. I've been past it many times but haven't stopped. Need to do so.

However, I _do_ wonder what the market is for a speciality cheese-on-toast café, on an intersection without parking, in a small West Yorkshire town.


----------



## Gwylan (Wednesday at 17:50)

Andy in Germany said:


> Fair enough, as long as I don't have to work out a formula to express the relationship between the number of petals and the spots; I can still just enjoy the flowers.



They are all solutions to equations we cannot write - yet


----------



## rockyroller (Wednesday at 17:57)

Reynard said:


> Twenty five odd years of cat ownership, and I've still not figured the little furry verminoids out LOL
> 
> They never cease to surprise me.



yup. sometimes Wifey asks me "why?" about what the cat is doing. I can't even figure women out, how am I gonna figure out a cat?


----------



## rockyroller (Wednesday at 18:00)

Gwylan said:


> They are all solutions to equations we cannot write - yet



one of my best friends has 3 names all beginning with "M". in high school I nicknamed him "M cubed"


----------



## tom73 (Wednesday at 18:02)

Andy in Germany said:


> Fair enough, as long as I don't have to work out a formula to express the relationship between the number of petals and the spots; I can still just enjoy the flowers.



Totally that's what is all about enjoyment and marvel at wonderful mother nature.


----------



## rockyroller (Wednesday at 18:02)

Oldhippy said:


> I like cheese on toast, off toast, well cheese in general is excellent.



you mean like you make toast then eat it with cheese on the side? or do you melt the cheese on the toast, as I do?

when I was a kid, my Mother showed me a cpl quick snacks I could make for myself. 1 was cheese on bread w/ a slice of raw bacon, put it in the broiler until the bacon was cooked & viola! hot snackage!


----------



## rockyroller (Wednesday at 18:04)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Met a friend for pub lunch. Just under 50km ridden. Windy. Sunny before pub and rain on way home. Great beer offer at pub.
> 
> View attachment 674053



oh come on man! at least gimme a free pretzel or something!


----------



## tom73 (Wednesday at 18:06)

rockyroller said:


> oh come on man! at least gimme a free pretzel or something!



We don't muck about with light weight stuff like that a free pork pie and now you're talking.


----------



## rockyroller (Wednesday at 18:08)

Reynard said:


> Am watching a bit of snooker before restocking the wood and coal in the house.



coal? really? no kidding? that brings back memories of childhood in The Bronx, watching my Grandfather supervise the coal truck & being fascinated by the chute running from the street into our basement. later on, after converting to oil, & after my Grandfather passed, my Grandmother would supervise the "earl-man" making sure she was charged only for what was pumped. but we had large wooden stalls in the basement, I guess they were used for the coal. I only wandered around down there a cpl times, when I was older & just before we moved out of "the city"


----------



## Reynard (Wednesday at 18:08)

Wood and coal topped up in the house. The ash branch I cut up the other day is still rather wet.

Blowing a right old hoolie here.

Spent the rest of the afternoon making a start on that stock car fixture list for my archive. It's past time I compiled one. It'll help me put the jumble of stuff I have into some semblance of chronological order, as well as giving me a far better idea of which programmes to chase when they come up for sale.


----------



## Reynard (Wednesday at 18:12)

rockyroller said:


> coal? really? no kidding? that brings back memories of childhood in The Bronx, watching my Grandfather supervise the coal truck & being fascinated by the chute running from the street into our basement. later on, after converting to oil, & after my Grandfather passed, my Grandmother would supervise the "earl-man" making sure she was charged only for what was pumped. but we had large wooden stalls in the basement, I guess they were used for the coal. I only wandered around down there a cpl times, when I was older & just before we moved out of "the city"



No mains gas out here in the boonies, so the heating is solid fuel as I don't have a secure place to put an oil tank*. I burn mainly wood, but will sometimes add some coal if I need a bit of a temperature boost.

* I could have an underground tank like a neighbour does, but they're more hassle than they're worth as the peat-rich soil here is unstable, and he's forever dealing with leaks between the tank and the house.


----------



## Reynard (Wednesday at 18:15)

DCLane said:


> There's a cheese on toast café in Honley, West Yorkshire called Rarebites. I've been past it many times but haven't stopped. Need to do so.
> 
> However, I _do_ wonder what the market is for a speciality cheese-on-toast café, on an intersection without parking, in a small West Yorkshire town.



I believe grilled cheese restaurants are a "thing" in the US from my memories of watching Man vs Food.

Cheese on toast or cheese toasties are one of the world's greatest comfort foods. Cheese, onion and a dab of english mustard is just sublime. So simple and yet so good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Wednesday at 18:30)

Reynard said:


> I believe grilled cheese restaurants are a "thing" in the US from my memories of watching Man vs Food.
> 
> Cheese on toast or cheese toasties are one of the world's greatest comfort foods. Cheese, onion and a dab of english mustard is just sublime. So simple and yet so good.



Pan fried cheese toasties are divine. Another strange sounding but absolutely wonderful toastie I had was at Tempest brewery beer festival at Tweedbank several years ago. One of the food vans was offering a “ Macaroni Cheese Toastie “ , and, loving Macaroni Cheese I thought I’d try it. Cooked on a hot plate with the macaroni cheese being constantly spread and turned, really high quality cheese, it was simply outstanding.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (Wednesday at 18:41)

rockyroller said:


> oh come on man! at least gimme a free pretzel or something!


----------



## Reynard (Wednesday at 18:48)

Tenkaykev said:


> Pan fried cheese toasties are divine. Another strange sounding but absolutely wonderful toastie I had was at Tempest brewery beer festival at Tweedbank several years ago. One of the food vans was offering a “ Macaroni Cheese Toastie “ , and, loving Macaroni Cheese I thought I’d try it. Cooked on a hot plate with the macaroni cheese being constantly spread and turned, really high quality cheese, it was simply outstanding.



I haven't used a toastie machine in years... Besides, they don't work terribly well if your bread is anything else but perfectly square LOL... Either a frying pan for me, or, more usually these days, my George Foreman grilly thing.

The key to simple food is using the best ingredients, because there's nowhere to hide. And good cheese is a food of the Gods.  

N.B. good cheese isn't always expensive. I've had some very spendy stuff that was bloody awful, and some affordable stuff that wouldn't be put to shame on a decent cheeseboard.


----------



## tyred (Wednesday at 18:59)

There's no such thing as good cheese


----------



## Reynard (Wednesday at 19:11)

Time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (Wednesday at 19:13)

tyred said:


> There's no such thing as good cheese



Post reported for being dairy contrary.


----------



## tom73 (Wednesday at 19:25)

DCLane said:


> There's a cheese on toast café in Honley, West Yorkshire called Rarebites. I've been past it many times but haven't stopped. Need to do so.
> 
> However, I _do_ wonder what the market is for a speciality cheese-on-toast café, on an intersection without parking, in a small West Yorkshire town.



Same as ones serving porridge , even known a few that sell crisp sandwiches. Bang on trend with website and social media to match.


----------



## oldwheels (Wednesday at 19:28)

Not been able to stop myself but my son managed to get this sign picture at last. Connel bridge in the background and today’s weather.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Wednesday at 19:29)

tyred said:


> There's no such thing as good cheese



I've just been catching up with the " Kitchen Cabinet " radio show. The topic, coincidentally was cheese. Someone asked " why do the French have so many different cheeses ? " to which the response was, " because they keep trying to make Cheddar " 🤣


----------



## tom73 (Wednesday at 19:41)

Reynard said:


> I haven't used a toastie machine in years... Besides, they don't work terribly well if your bread is anything else but perfectly square LOL... Either a frying pan for me, or, more usually these days, my George Foreman grilly thing.
> 
> The key to simple food is using the best ingredients, because there's nowhere to hide. And good cheese is a food of the Gods.
> 
> N.B. good cheese isn't always expensive. I've had some very spendy stuff that was bloody awful, and some affordable stuff that wouldn't be put to shame on a decent cheeseboard.



I use a ridge monkey great bit of kit for toasties and much more one always go's in the camper. 
Your right about good ingredients for basic stuff, growing up it was mostly simple cooking.
But mum bought the best she could with what money we had that and always made with love.


----------



## tom73 (Wednesday at 19:51)

Tenkaykev said:


> I've just been catching up with the " Kitchen Cabinet " radio show. The topic, coincidentally was cheese. Someone asked " why do the French have so many different cheeses ? " to which the response was, " because they keep trying to make Cheddar " 🤣



It's been said that we make more varieties of cheese than the french. Need to adopt a standard cheese recipe in WW2 a cheddar type. 
Put pay to many farm house cheese makers. Everyone just got use to cheddar and many knew no different.
But it's been on the up for a good few years now. Food program did an podcast about cheese last year things are changing.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (Wednesday at 19:56)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Post reported for being dairy contrary.



Udderly agree


----------



## biggs682 (Wednesday at 20:20)

Still quite breezy outside 
Black bin is kerbside


----------



## Oldhippy (Wednesday at 20:43)

At least for now anyway. If it gets breezier maybe not. 😁


----------



## Jenkins (Wednesday at 20:52)

Gwylan said:


> Take a selection of spanners. Around 18mm or bigger. Maybe Allen keys too.
> Also expect two plug and sockets, depending on how the bike is controlled.


I knew it was an 8mm allen key for the wheel bolts, but couldn't remember what I read about removing the connector and there was something nagging in my mind about special washers. Having checked Ribble's Youtube page where there's a brief 'how to' video, it turns out the connector is a simple pull apart/push to fit but there's black arrows on black plastic to line up, a small 'c' clip to hold things in place and special directional washers to make sure the wheel is put back in correctly. Which would have been fun in the dark!

There were leaflets that came with the bike covering it all when it was delivered and are exactly the sort of thing I'd have filed away as essential future reading - do you think I can find them now...


----------



## KnittyNorah (Wednesday at 21:05)

Reynard said:


> Productive afternoon. Dropped the parental's prescription off at the quack, did all the prep for tonight's supper so just need to throw everything together and put the rice cooker on, and then got the new-to-me scanner (Canon Lide 220) working with my Sony Vaio. Still need to tweak the settings as it (currently) doesn't like black & white newspaper quality images.
> 
> Enjoyed a nice  and a Nurenberger Lebkuchen bought in Aldi. I think that next Christmas, if I decide to buy Lebkuchen, I shall buy them from Aldi. They are SO much nicer than the ones from Tesco. The ones from Tesco had very little flavour other than an overwhelming sweetness.
> 
> Both girls are curled up next to each other on the desk that's in the space under the stairs.



I don't buy my German christmas treats from anywhere other than Lidl or Aldi. Gluehwein from Lidl (the same brand I used to buy when I lived in Berlin!) and lebkuchen from Aldi; sadly no pfeffernuesse this year. I was commiserating with a German friend about the absence of pfefferneusse. 
UK versions of gluewein are all too heavy on the cloves, I find, and therefore reminiscent of the dentist and the year I tried Aldi gluehwein, I was _very_ disappointed - then I looked at the label and saw it had been manufactured in the UK (probably the same place as makes the ones sold in Tesco, Morrissons etc).


----------



## classic33 (Wednesday at 21:15)

Andy in Germany said:


> I am eating cheese on toast.
> 
> I _like _cheese on toast.


I thought you preferred Marmite!


----------



## classic33 (Wednesday at 21:19)

rockyroller said:


> one of my best friends has 3 names all beginning with "M". in high school I nicknamed him "M cubed"
> View attachment 674085


Some of the teachers had nicknames for me.
Unfortunately most would never get past the swear filter on here. You'll just have to guess, I guess.


----------



## Gwylan (Wednesday at 22:45)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Met a friend for pub lunch. Just under 50km ridden. Windy. Sunny before pub and rain on way home. Great beer offer at pub.
> 
> View attachment 674053



Can I have the first one free and pay for the second one?


----------



## Gwylan (Wednesday at 22:52)

Jenkins said:


> I knew it was an 8mm allen key for the wheel bolts, but couldn't remember what I read about removing the connector and there was something nagging in my mind about special washers. Having checked Ribble's Youtube page where there's a brief 'how to' video, it turns out the connector is a simple pull apart/push to fit but there's black arrows on black plastic to line up, a small 'c' clip to hold things in place and special directional washers to make sure the wheel is put back in correctly. Which would have been fun in the dark!
> 
> There were leaflets that came with the bike covering it all when it was delivered and are exactly the sort of thing I'd have filed away as essential future reading - do you think I can find them now...



The plugs & sockets can have arrows to line them up. It would take a total cretin to not be able to do that. Be gentle to locate the alignment.
Also, there will be some some sort of alignment mechanism to align the wheel on the bike.

Is it a belt or chain drive ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (Wednesday at 23:02)

KnittyNorah said:


> I don't buy my German christmas treats from anywhere other than Lidl or Aldi. Gluehwein from Lidl (the same brand I used to buy when I lived in Berlin!) and lebkuchen from Aldi; sadly no pfeffernuesse this year. I was commiserating with a German friend about the absence of pfefferneusse.
> UK versions of gluewein are all too heavy on the cloves, I find, and therefore reminiscent of the dentist and the year I tried Aldi gluehwein, I was _very_ disappointed - then I looked at the label and saw it had been manufactured in the UK (probably the same place as makes the ones sold in Tesco, Morrissons etc).



I had a Pfeffernüss stout this Christmas. Very nice it was too!


----------



## Gwylan (Wednesday at 23:05)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I had a Pfeffernüss stout this Christmas. Very nice it was too!



Some people would drink Hedge Clipping Ale if it was available


----------



## Reynard (Wednesday at 23:36)

Lovely supper of random-vegetable-soup, followed by a reprise of the thai-ish prawn curry and rice.

I am currently craving chocolate biskits (hormonal munchies) so I shall go and have a furkle in the cupboard.


----------



## Reynard (Wednesday at 23:43)

KnittyNorah said:


> I don't buy my German christmas treats from anywhere other than Lidl or Aldi. Gluehwein from Lidl (the same brand I used to buy when I lived in Berlin!) and lebkuchen from Aldi; sadly no pfeffernuesse this year. I was commiserating with a German friend about the absence of pfefferneusse.
> UK versions of gluewein are all too heavy on the cloves, I find, and therefore reminiscent of the dentist and the year I tried Aldi gluehwein, I was _very_ disappointed - then I looked at the label and saw it had been manufactured in the UK (probably the same place as makes the ones sold in Tesco, Morrissons etc).



I normally bake a selection of different varieties, but was short on time and Tesco happened to be convenient. Shan't be repeating that particular exercise. The Aldi ones were sort of a Nurenberger Lebkuchen - the ones where you get six in a packet. I still find them a touch sweet, but they are rather nice.

Fortunately the Tesco attempt at a Buntes Allerlei found a good home at one of the local vets where a good friend works as a receptionist. They didn't last long once the biscuit vultures (and those are her words exactly) got their hands on them LOL.

Umm, do you want a recipe for Pfeffernusse?


----------



## Gwylan (Yesterday at 00:59)

classic33 said:


> Some of the teachers had nicknames for.
> Unfortunately most would never get past the swear filter on here. You'll just have to guess, I guess.



All teachers and guards had alternative names.

DAJ
Fuzzy
Dobbin
The Black Panther
Slinky
Nobby
The wart
Tommy
Noddy
Pug
Arsey
Drakula
Goblin


----------



## biggs682 (Yesterday at 06:36)

Morning
Been a breezy night outside


----------



## biggs682 (Yesterday at 06:57)

First cuppa went down well
Very dark outside not sure if still raining? 
Busy day ahead


----------



## Magpies (Yesterday at 08:30)

Cycling against a blustery chilling headwind - typical winter morning!


----------



## Jenkins (Yesterday at 09:02)

Gwylan said:


> The plugs & sockets can have arrows to line them up.* It would take a total cretin to not be able to do that*. Be gentle to locate the alignment.
> Also, there will be some some sort of alignment mechanism to align the wheel on the bike.
> 
> Is it a belt or chain drive ?




It's a chain drive (Ribble Hybrid Al-e) and having had a look at the 'how to' video, it's quite straightforward when I get time over the weekend.


----------



## Jenkins (Yesterday at 09:04)

Anyhow, good morning from a very windy but warm Suffolk. Sat at the desk with the first coffee of the day just finished and wondering if I should actually start doing something soon.


----------



## KnittyNorah (Yesterday at 09:15)

Reynard said:


> I normally bake a selection of different varieties, but was short on time and Tesco happened to be convenient. Shan't be repeating that particular exercise. The Aldi ones were sort of a Nurenberger Lebkuchen - the ones where you get six in a packet. I still find them a touch sweet, but they are rather nice.
> 
> Fortunately the Tesco attempt at a Buntes Allerlei found a good home at one of the local vets where a good friend works as a receptionist. They didn't last long once the biscuit vultures (and those are her words exactly) got their hands on them LOL.
> 
> Umm, do you want a recipe for Pfeffernusse?



Nah. it's OK. I have ple3nty of authentic recipes, - I just CBA baking such things when its only me here, and almost everyone else - except at choir! - seems tp prefer mince pies and the like. But thanks. 

Of course commercially-made stuff is always sweeter than home-made - apart from the fact that it's cheap , sugar - of all sorts - increases shelf-life and bulk, so it's an obvious ingredient even in the'genuine' ie german-made -article. Ah well.


----------



## biggs682 (Yesterday at 09:47)

Second cuppa going down well
Black bin has been emptied and returned to its original place.


----------



## oldwheels (Yesterday at 09:56)

All this chat about food reminds me I made a rather good Cullen Skink for yesterday's evening meal.
Not authentic so far as the purists are concerned as I used smoked basa fillets from Vietnam but I tend to improvise anyway.

Another depressing day with rain battering on my front windows again.
The local library which was shut for a few months but reopened has a very bad access so far as I am concerned. New library assistant is keen to get as many readers as possible and is trying to work out a way to get me in. The problem is a steep slope with a very uneven surface and no handrails where I am very likely to fall over. I could take the trike to the door but getting back up the slope could be a problem. Even my mobility scooter would struggle and in any case the approach is very uneven and a delta type three wheeler is a nightmare in such conditions. 
In any case I have enough books at home to keep me going for years.


----------



## Mo1959 (Yesterday at 10:11)

oldwheels said:


> All this chat about food reminds me I made a rather good Cullen Skink for yesterday's evening meal.
> Not authentic so far as the purists are concerned as I used smoked basa fillets from Vietnam but I tend to improvise anyway.
> 
> Another depressing day with rain battering on my front windows again.
> ...



Lots of libraries do ebooks now that you can read on a tablet.


----------



## biggs682 (Yesterday at 11:12)

Time for a few minutes away from the computer screen


----------



## cookiemonster (Yesterday at 11:58)

Xmas, New Year and Chinese New Year, all within a month of each other.

This is not doing my waistline any good.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Yesterday at 12:08)

Mo1959 said:


> Lots of libraries do ebooks now that you can read on a tablet.



A while ago I became suspicious that our council was planning to close our local Library. This happened after my membership card stopped working a couple of times and I found out I had been deregistered. I got the Librarian to reactivate my card and all was well. I noticed the Library has a break beam device just inside the door which counts the people entering and leaving. Every tiome I pop up to the shops I make a point of visiting the library, and standing just inside the door randomly swinging my arm across the counter 😁


----------



## Mo1959 (Yesterday at 12:37)

Tenkaykev said:


> A while ago I became suspicious that our council was planning to close our local Library. This happened after my membership card stopped working a couple of times and I found out I had been deregistered. I got the Librarian to reactivate my card and all was well. I noticed the Library has a break beam device just inside the door which counts the people entering and leaving. Every tiome I pop up to the shops I make a point of visiting the library, and standing just inside the door randomly swinging my arm across the counter 😁



A good Harry Worth impression?


----------



## tom73 (Yesterday at 12:46)

Tenkaykev said:


> A while ago I became suspicious that our council was planning to close our local Library. This happened after my membership card stopped working a couple of times and I found out I had been deregistered. I got the Librarian to reactivate my card and all was well. I noticed the Library has a break beam device just inside the door which counts the people entering and leaving. Every tiome I pop up to the shops I make a point of visiting the library, and standing just inside the door randomly swinging my arm across the counter 😁



They use a lot more data than that when planning changers to library services. When I worked as part of the main management of the service it open your eyes to the total mess they are in. Trying to being then upto date or make them really work is always met with problems Councillors more often only hear vocal Libraries users then they become sort of preserved in aspic. Many just are not fit for purpose , in the wrong place due population chargers or simply impractical. But try and close them , move them or radically change them and uproar. it's most often the building that people are more bothered on about. "It's always been the library" never mind if moving it to the community centre down the road means people actually will use it. We moved one once it was hardy used before next minute everyone out having a go "your closing our library" all we did was move it down the road. When we had to close the mobile one they all came out complaining. It simply was just not viable I spent a few days on it. It was a joke pepole use to drive to it park up get books and drive off. (not talking about disabilities ect) Some stop off points less than 1 mile for the nearest one the list went on. We did and still have library at home service so access is not a problem. We just found better ways can found that really work for people.
libraries really only get truly free when the community take them on and do what the wider community really want.


----------



## tyred (Yesterday at 12:50)

Wind and rain again.

I've re-purposed an old worn cantilever brake block to stop the lid on my post box blowing open. Recycling.


----------



## oldwheels (Yesterday at 13:13)

Mo1959 said:


> Lots of libraries do ebooks now that you can read on a tablet.



They do an ebook service but the choice is extremely limited and 99% of the books listed I am not be interested in.
I did request travel books for example and all they could think of was Lonely Planet guides to a variety of European cities. I did get one or two requests in book form of cycling books but that subject is a great mystery to them and one I requested to get a second time had been pulped after 6 months.


----------



## Illaveago (Yesterday at 13:19)

Could you claim for a book of fiction being sold as non fiction under the Trade Description Act ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (Yesterday at 13:34)

Blustery and damp , got an hour ride in today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (Yesterday at 13:35)

rockyroller said:


> one of my best friends has 3 names all beginning with "M". in high school I nicknamed him "M cubed"
> View attachment 674085



Did he form the company 3M?


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 13:50)

Mild and blustery here chez Casa Reynard, though it looked like it rained overnight.

Slept well and slept in, and I have decided to have a nice quiet day (mostly) working on the archive. Might do some writing later too. For some reason, there is an astonishing amount of gack taking its leave of my sinuses and lungs today.

Am currently watching Ronnie O'Sullivan v Mark Williams in the Masters Snooker.

It is almost time for luncheon.


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 13:57)

KnittyNorah said:


> Nah. it's OK. I have ple3nty of authentic recipes, - I just CBA baking such things when its only me here, and almost everyone else - except at choir! - seems tp prefer mince pies and the like. But thanks.
> 
> Of course commercially-made stuff is always sweeter than home-made - apart from the fact that it's cheap , sugar - of all sorts - increases shelf-life and bulk, so it's an obvious ingredient even in the'genuine' ie german-made -article. Ah well.



Lebkuchen is for life, not just for Weihnachten  If you change your mind, give me a yell. I have about 300-odd different recipes, some dating back to the late 1800s. My go-to ones date mostly from the 1930s.

Sure, there's a lot of sugar and honey (or golden syrup) in the home-baked ones as well, but the problem I had with the Tesco stuff was that the ONLY flavour was simply overwhelming sweetness. There was no tang of citrus or zing of spice worth mentioning.


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 14:05)

tom73 said:


> They use a lot more data than that when planning changers to library services. When I worked as part of the main management of the service it open your eyes to the total mess they are in. Trying to being then upto date or make them really work is always met with problems Councillors more often only hear vocal Libraries users then they become sort of preserved in aspic. Many just are not fit for purpose , in the wrong place due population chargers or simply impractical. But try and close them , move them or radically change them and uproar. it's most often the building that people are more bothered on about. "It's always been the library" never mind if moving it to the community centre down the road means people actually will use it. We moved one once it was hardy used before next minute everyone out having a go "your closing our library" all we did was move it down the road. When we had to close the mobile one they all came out complaining. It simply was just not viable I spent a few days on it. It was a joke pepole use to drive to it park up get books and drive off. (not talking about disabilities ect) Some stop off points less than 1 mile for the nearest one the list went on. We did and still have library at home service so access is not a problem. We just found better ways can found that really work for people.
> libraries really only get truly free when the community take them on and do what the wider community really want.



I did use to use the libraries here - the one in the village when we had one, and the one in Ely. The village now has a Book Cafe and also a Book Swap thing in the bus shelter outside the village hall. There was a mobile library at one point as well.

Though with all of them, it's the age old problem that I can't get much that interests me, as they all cater for the tastes of Mr & Mrs Provincial Average. It's got very marked over the last few years as the sports, military history and sci-fi sections have shrunk to almost nothing.

I guess I was VERY spoiled with the academic libraries during my undergrad and postgrad days. When I was at Imperial, I had access to the impressive Haldane Collection, as well as the libraries of the Science, Natural History and V&A museums.

But I'm lucky that a bestie owns a book selling business, so I buy stuff off him. And fanfiction.net takes care of a lot of my sci-fi cravings.


----------



## rockyroller (Yesterday at 14:23)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Did he form the company 3M?



hehe I wish!


----------



## rockyroller (Yesterday at 14:24)

Ming the Merciless said:


> View attachment 674089



OK, starting to understand the establishment now


----------



## rockyroller (Yesterday at 14:25)

might have to return Dad's watch to Mom. trying some elastic bands for her, which she expressed an interest in


----------



## rockyroller (Yesterday at 14:26)

biggs682 said:


> Time for a few minutes away from the computer screen



let us know when you're back


----------



## rockyroller (Yesterday at 14:27)

cookiemonster said:


> Xmas, New Year and Chinese New Year, all within a month of each other.
> 
> This is not doing my waistline any good.



almost time for Valentine's Day!  I like the heart shaped jelly donuts that Dunkin's makes seasonally

do you all do that holiday, over there?


----------



## rockyroller (Yesterday at 14:28)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Blustery and damp , got an hour ride in today.



isn't it so satisfying to ride thru unpleasant weather? I mean the part about getting back home, & all


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (Yesterday at 14:31)

I've got my biggest bag back. It serves as the bag that holds all shopping bags and it had got commissioned for carrying Christmas gifts back and forth.

The workers are in the process of moving the building's gas boiler today and tomorrow. As this meant shutting off the heating, I sort of pre-warmed the flat by turning all the radiator valves up and shutting all windows. The heating appears to have only been off for a very short time, however, and I'm now stifling.

My average time for doing ''hard'' websudukos has now fallen below 10:38 for the first time ever. (It's an obsession for which I have a spreadsheet....)


----------



## tom73 (Yesterday at 15:04)

Reynard said:


> I did use to use the libraries here - the one in the village when we had one, and the one in Ely. The village now has a Book Cafe and also a Book Swap thing in the bus shelter outside the village hall. There was a mobile library at one point as well.
> 
> Though with all of them, it's the age old problem that I can't get much that interests me, as they all cater for the tastes of Mr & Mrs Provincial Average. It's got very marked over the last few years as the sports, military history and sci-fi sections have shrunk to almost nothing.
> 
> ...



I know just what you mean re access to academic libraries you normally find more interesting stuff for everything except your own subject. 
Choice in general libraries main stream will win though it's a fine balance between board mix and having inefficient stock management. 
The other influence is freebies from authors and publishers best gloss over the loan royalties they get. Social media and TV book plugs / book clubs also pay a part. 
Most stuff is little interest to me either I often have 2/3 books on the go and like to dip in and out can take months to finish some times. So i'd mostly run out of time anyway.


----------



## Oldhippy (Yesterday at 15:08)

rockyroller said:


> almost time for Valentine's Day!  I like the heart shaped jelly donuts that Dunkin's makes seasonally
> 
> do you all do that holiday, over there?



You must mean jam doughnuts. Jelly is different here.😁


----------



## DCLane (Yesterday at 15:32)

I went out for a lunch-time ride to clear my head, and got massively caught out with a change in the weather from dry-ish to freezing wet. I needed to stop and warm up on the way home 

On the up-side I _did_ add two café's to the '52 Cafes in 2023' thread.


----------



## biggs682 (Yesterday at 15:44)

rockyroller said:


> let us know when you're back



Oops fell asleep 😸


----------



## biggs682 (Yesterday at 15:44)

Blue sky patches here 😊


----------



## pawl (Yesterday at 15:46)

pawl said:


> That’s my Sunday job completed building a fire surround Will post a photo when I’ve fixed it to the wall



Photo of completed fire surround


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 16:10)

Had a lovely luncheon of two slices of wholemeal toast, one with fig & cider ham (one of my poncy festive buys), one with cheddar & mango chutney, plus a pear, a tangerine and an apple. Oh, and two  as well.

Still watching Ronnie O'Sullivan v Mark Williams. Belting snooker match.


----------



## tom73 (Yesterday at 16:13)

DCLane said:


> I went out for a lunch-time ride to clear my head, and got massively caught out with a change in the weather from dry-ish to freezing wet. I needed to stop and warm up on the way home
> 
> On the up-side I _did_ add two café's to the '52 Cafes in 2023' thread.



looks like rain , Oh look a cafe best go in. We believe you


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 16:13)

tom73 said:


> I know just what you mean re access to academic libraries you normally find more interesting stuff for everything except your own subject.
> Choice in general libraries main stream will win though it's a fine balance between board mix and having inefficient stock management.
> The other influence is freebies from authors and publishers best gloss over the loan royalties they get. Social media and TV book plugs / book clubs also pay a part.
> Most stuff is little interest to me either I often have 2/3 books on the go and like to dip in and out can take months to finish some times. So i'd mostly run out of time anyway.



Tell me about it!  

The Haldane Collection had fantastic sections on the Space Race (which I've always been interested in) and Egyptology. The latter I discovered by chance whilst furkling, and found some fascinating stuff to read in there.


----------



## oldwheels (Yesterday at 16:40)

Reynard said:


> I did use to use the libraries here - the one in the village when we had one, and the one in Ely. The village now has a Book Cafe and also a Book Swap thing in the bus shelter outside the village hall. There was a mobile library at one point as well.
> 
> Though with all of them, it's the age old problem that I can't get much that interests me, as they all cater for the tastes of Mr & Mrs Provincial Average. It's got very marked over the last few years as the sports, military history and sci-fi sections have shrunk to almost nothing.
> 
> ...



Generally I do not read much fiction tho' I do have an attachment to good science fiction. The selection here is pretty dire and everything caters for the bottom end of the market. 
There is a lot of fiction of the murder, detective and romance types and not much else. 
The death of Terry Pratchett was a great loss and I have read most of his adult stuff but there does not seem to be anything to replace it that I have found so far.
Requests sometimes turn up after such a long interval that I had forgotten I asked for them.
What annoys me also is that something I want to reread has been removed and pulped.
The non fiction section takes up a pretty small area and is very limited and not really of much interest to me anyway.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (Yesterday at 17:32)

My Ronhill winter running leggings have turned up. I don’t run, these are for cycling after I realised my warmer leggings for winter are diminished after ones that have seen use for almost 20 years are a bit threadbare and more shoulder season capable now.


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 17:44)

oldwheels said:


> Generally I do not read much fiction tho' I do have an attachment to good science fiction. The selection here is pretty dire and everything caters for the bottom end of the market.
> There is a lot of fiction of the murder, detective and romance types and not much else.
> The death of Terry Pratchett was a great loss and I have read most of his adult stuff but there does not seem to be anything to replace it that I have found so far.
> Requests sometimes turn up after such a long interval that I had forgotten I asked for them.
> ...



I like a good Space Opera. Have you tried the Miles Vorkosigan books by Lois McMaster Bujold? Elizabeth Moon's "Serrano Legacy" series is good too, but her other stuff leaves a lot to be desired. Robert Silverberg's Majipoor trilogy is enjoyable, as is much stuff written by Ben Bova - "Winds of Altair" is a favourite. Likewise Orson Scott Card's Ender Wiggins books, though they are more thought-provoking, especially once you get beyond "Ender's Game"

Fanfiction.net is a good resource for amateur stories written in various universes including Discworld. Admittedly a lot of it is mediocre, but there ARE some truly exceptional stories lurking among the drivel. There's something there to suit all tastes, and new material is always being posted.


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 17:50)

That was a banging snooker match - one of the best I have seen in many a year. Not the result I wanted, but it was one of those that just hooked you from the very beginning.

Anyways, time for a  and a biskit.


----------



## Grant Fondo (Yesterday at 17:57)

Reynard said:


> That was a banging snooker match



... just checked the score, wow, Ronnie got off to a flyer as well.


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 18:07)

Grant Fondo said:


> ... just checked the score, wow, Ronnie got off to a flyer as well.



According to the commentators, this was the first time Mark's beaten Ronnie since 2014...


----------



## oldwheels (Yesterday at 18:14)

Reynard said:


> I like a good Space Opera. Have you tried the Miles Vorkosigan books by Lois McMaster Bujold? Elizabeth Moon's "Serrano Legacy" series is good too, but her other stuff leaves a lot to be desired. Robert Silverberg's Majipoor trilogy is enjoyable, as is much stuff written by Ben Bova - "Winds of Altair" is a favourite. Likewise Orson Scott Card's Ender Wiggins books, though they are more thought-provoking, especially once you get beyond "Ender's Game"
> 
> Fanfiction.net is a good resource for amateur stories written in various universes including Discworld. Admittedly a lot of it is mediocre, but there ARE some truly exceptional stories lurking among the drivel. There's something there to suit all tastes, and new material is always being posted.



I have never heard of the authors you mention but must look them up for more info.
Fanfiction.net sounds interesting so I must investigate that further.
Thanks for the links.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (Yesterday at 18:19)

DCLane said:


> I went out for a lunch-time ride to clear my head, and got massively caught out with a change in the weather from dry-ish to freezing wet. I needed to stop and warm up on the way home
> 
> On the up-side I _did_ add two café's to the '52 Cafes in 2023' thread.



Should have gone this way...


----------



## tyred (Yesterday at 18:34)

My monthly poetry group meeting has been cancelled due to the gale warning. 

Feet up time.


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 18:35)

Oh dear, I seem to have rubbed the Senna Fanbois up the wrong way a bit on a FB motor racing group...


----------



## tyred (Yesterday at 18:50)

The ebay seller is going to give me a refund if the missing laptop doesn't turn up in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 19:00)

tyred said:


> The ebay seller is going to give me a refund if the missing laptop doesn't turn up in the next 24 hours.



Of course, it will turn up AFTER you get the refund...


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 19:00)

Anyhoo, time to feed the cats, and then it will be time to feed me.


----------



## tom73 (Yesterday at 19:03)

Reynard said:


> According to the commentators, this was the first time Mark's beaten Ronnie since 2014...



Maybe he's having one of his not really bothered moments. Ronnie is such a complex guy he's like a breath of fresh air at times shows everyone despite you're mental demands you can still achieve what you what. Even if it makes one person speck out and get some help he's worth the money.


----------



## tyred (Yesterday at 19:20)

Reynard said:


> Of course, it will turn up AFTER you get the refund...



That would be perfect


----------



## Illaveago (Yesterday at 19:36)

Tenkaykev said:


> A while ago I became suspicious that our council was planning to close our local Library. This happened after my membership card stopped working a couple of times and I found out I had been deregistered. I got the Librarian to reactivate my card and all was well. I noticed the Library has a break beam device just inside the door which counts the people entering and leaving. Every tiome I pop up to the shops I make a point of visiting the library, and standing just inside the door randomly swinging my arm across the counter 😁



I used to walk in and out of ours several times to increase the numbers .
I find that ours doesn't have any books on how to do things like tin smithing or repairs to things . Even the internet has become useless. Years ago I found a great book on panel beating and bodywork repairs. I think it was American but it was good to see how they pulled the cars back into shape .


----------



## tom73 (Yesterday at 19:39)

tyred said:


> That would be perfect



That happened to me with Blacks after no word on my orderer weeks, got a refund and it arrived days later. Been over 2 months waiting for them to take it back. So I've now ended up with £100+ jacket for nothing.


----------



## biggs682 (Yesterday at 20:24)

Just been looking at weather forecast over the weekend can't see many miles being done  
Another busy day here and tomorrow looks like another one


----------



## Grant Fondo (Yesterday at 20:38)

biggs682 said:


> Just been looking at weather forecast over the weekend can't see many miles being done
> Another busy day here and tomorrow looks like another one



might have a go if the wind dies down, really gusty here today ... mind you storm force 10 to the west shipmates!


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 21:02)

Lovely supper of a bowl of random-vegetable-soup, then the last of the turkey, a cumberland sausage, triple-cooked chips, sprouts with bacon and then a dollop of both mayo and cranberry sauce on the side.  

*stuffed*


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 21:05)

tom73 said:


> Maybe he's having one of his not really bothered moments. Ronnie is such a complex guy he's like a breath of fresh air at times shows everyone despite you're mental demands you can still achieve what you what. Even if it makes one person speck out and get some help he's worth the money.



Actually, no. Both Ronnie and Mark were playing snooker right out of the top drawer, and it was so finely poised right up until the end. It was the sort of match that at the end of the day, it didn't matter what the result was because you were right royally entertained.

When Ronnie's having one of his CBA days, he switches right off.


----------



## tyred (Yesterday at 21:26)

Very stormy out. I taped a sheet of paper over the vent as there was a cold draught.


----------



## Jenkins (Yesterday at 21:28)

biggs682 said:


> Just been looking at weather forecast over the weekend can't see many miles being done
> Another busy day here and tomorrow looks like another one



Same round here - looks like Saturday will be a bike fettling and cleaning day.


----------



## Tenkaykev (Yesterday at 21:36)

There’s a thunderstorm happening at the moment, not forecasted at all and no indication on the weather apps


----------



## Gwylan (Yesterday at 21:37)

HID had a puncture. Walked home a couple of km.
Left it for me to fix!

One man "Repair Shop"


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 21:43)

Enjoying the Lisowski v Vafei match.


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 21:48)

Jenkins said:


> Same round here - looks like Saturday will be a bike fettling and cleaning day.



And here... Saturday's looking like a nerding and archive day.


----------



## slowmotion (Yesterday at 22:46)

I've spend the day with a couple of Anglepoise-style lamps trying to light the repair of a bit of machinery that I have. It takes a fair bit of time trying to reluctantly (split infinitive alert) contort the lamps into the right positions......and when I take my hand off them, they invariable develop a bad case of Brewer's Droop. It's an endless process.


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 22:49)

slowmotion said:


> I've spend the day with a couple of Anglepoise-style lamps trying to light the repair of a bit of machinery that I have. It takes a fair bit of time trying to reluctantly (split infinitive alert) contort the lamps into the right positions......and when I take my hand off them, they invariable develop a bad case of Brewer's Droop. It's an endless process.



If it moves and it shouldn't, then duck tape.

If it doesn't move and it should, then WD40.


----------



## slowmotion (Yesterday at 23:00)

Reynard said:


> If it moves and it shouldn't, then duck tape.
> 
> If it doesn't move and it should, then WD40.


In frustration,I did consider getting one of those swan/gooseneck machinery work lights with a magnetic base. The problem is that quite a few of them are reputed to be useless when fixed to horizontal surfaces. They just fall off if nudged.

It's a worry.


----------



## tom73 (Yesterday at 23:02)

Another night of heavy rain and the wind is blowing a right gale. Tomorrow looks dry but that's what most of yesterday was suppose to be and that did not end well. Here's hoping


----------



## Reynard (Yesterday at 23:13)

slowmotion said:


> In frustration,I did consider getting one of those swan/gooseneck machinery work lights with a magnetic base. The problem is that quite a few of them are reputed to be useless when fixed to horizontal surfaces. They just fall off if nudged.
> 
> It's a worry.



Mmmmm, how about an inspection light with a hook or one of those large clippy things on the handle?


----------



## slowmotion (Yesterday at 23:23)

Reynard said:


> Mmmmm, how about an inspection light with a hook or one of those large clippy things on the handle?



I need a reasonably focussed narrow beam. The problem with the crocodile clip lamps is that the jaws are invariably too large or too small to fix to whatever is available. I think that a magnetic base is the way forward if I can find one with a suitably strong grip.


----------



## cookiemonster (Yesterday at 23:55)

rockyroller said:


> almost time for Valentine's Day!  I like the heart shaped jelly donuts that Dunkin's makes seasonally
> 
> *do you all do that holiday, over there?*



In Hong Kong, yes. In China they have a different date for their Valentine's Day.


----------



## tom73 (Today at 05:53)

Not raining this morning with the wind it’s horizontal water for a change this morning. See if the dog what’s to try it this walk will be fun.


----------



## Andy in Germany (Today at 05:59)

Good morning. getting ready to go to the family over the weekend. Transporting a kiddie bike will be interesting...


----------



## biggs682 (Today at 06:54)

Blowing well outside
Tea brewing
It's Friday at last


----------



## biggs682 (Today at 07:09)

First cuppa went down well
Looks dry outside
Still dark though


----------



## Illaveago (Today at 07:14)

Morning . 
It is dark out but dry and windy . I have just put all of our bins out .


----------



## Magpies (Today at 07:46)

Another blustery morning. My morning newspaper brings constant, unwelcome reminders of our capacity to be inhumane to one another. Whether in international wars or in petty but damaging social conflicts. Depressing ..... Time to get on my bike!


----------



## biggs682 (Today at 08:02)

Garden birds have been fed
Mixture of chocolate crispies and chocolate hoops for breakfast.
No birds down yet


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (Today at 08:03)

Atmospheric conditions are only suitable for gulls. But, give them their due, they do seem to enjoy flying around in gales just for the sheer joy of it. Maybe it reminds them of being over the Atlantic.


----------



## tyred (Today at 08:03)

I ensured I could do my morning walk in the dry by carrying an umbrella!


----------



## biggs682 (Today at 08:04)

tyred said:


> I ensured I could do my morning walk in the dry by carrying an umbrella!



Bit windy here to use an umbrella


----------



## Jameshow (Today at 08:08)

Speicher said:


> Coat of Arms Bridge Road?
> Earlsdon headed towards Sainsbugs?
> Torrington Avenue?



I hope your the right side and not doing some explaining to management!!

Opps not been in here for a while!🤣


----------



## tom73 (Today at 08:30)

Off into town looks likes i'm blowing in this morning.


----------

